# Accomplishment Thread



## edd5190 (Oct 11, 2007)

A thread for accomplishments, hence the title, "Accomplishments Thread".

Just post your accomplishments here. I decided to make an accomplishments thread because they have one in TwistyPuzzles and I think it would be nice to have one here too.

I'll start: I've finally gotten around to starting learning CLS! Hooray for me! So far, I only know about 6, but I'm learning a few everyday.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 11, 2007)

first sub 30 solve after 1 1/2 month of cubing. nonlucky, no skipped steps, just fine block building at the start (meaning consistent but slow turning, no pauses & good lookahead).
I'm looking forward to my first sub 40 average 

EDIT:
just accomplished a sub 40 avg :]
next goal: sub 40 avg of 100
i love it, every day i cube i keep getting better times. 1 or 2 seconds everyday


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 11, 2007)

I am Finnish, European and World Champion and World Record holder in 3x3x3 with feet. Believe me ,it's a very useful skill! And I'm probably the only one who has got cuber's ankle.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 11, 2007)

I hold the Dutch national record for Fewest Moves and Multiple Blind.
I have won 2 official events: Magic at the Italian Open 2007 and 2x2x2 at the Lyon Open 2007.
I am the number 4 on the list of "most countries". (The other 3 are all from the "Bene"-Lux and were there at Worlds2003. I started in 2006)
And I am the fastest "beginner" that I know. (Still using keyhole + 4 look last layer)



> Believe me ,it's a very useful skill!


 I would like to believe you.....................but I don't


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> > Believe me ,it's a very useful skill!
> 
> 
> I would like to believe you.....................but I don't


But what if you were trapped in a room with your hands cuffed to the wall behind your back, and the handcuffs could be opened by a remote control signal that would be sent from a rubik's cube that's held by a chain to the floor in front of you as soon as it was solved?

Oh, I guess that's not a very common scenario - never mind.


----------



## pjk (Oct 11, 2007)

My latest accomplishment was a 16.35 second avg of 12 with probably a sub-15 second avg in the middle of 5.

I tried doing 3 cubes BLD with pure visual memory, and it was very hard, but was only off my like a 3 corner cycle on each. I will try that again soon. After, is 4x4 BLD.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 11, 2007)

Sub 18 single non lucky


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 11, 2007)

24 secounds single, PLL skip, and an already done extended cross!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 11, 2007)

Did >100 magic solves per day since Tuesday.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 11, 2007)

accomplished my first heise solve today


----------



## DanHarris (Oct 11, 2007)

My accomplishment - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x7uIvRJuyM

Dan


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 12, 2007)

My accomplishment:
I've had about 40 people learn to solve the cube at school in the past 6 weeks.
It's spreading like wildfire here!


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 12, 2007)

Davepencilguin said:


> My accomplishment:
> I've had about 40 people learn to solve the cube at school in the past 6 weeks.
> It's spreading like wildfire here!



wow thats pretty impressive... i wish i could spread it like that too  theres too many lazy asses in my school. They try the cross, get it, and in the second i mention algorithms, they just give up


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2007)

The word algorithms should be banned. It sounds like "mathematical formulas" to many people and they think that is to difficult for them.

Why don't we just use the word "sequence" or even simpler "series of moves"?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 12, 2007)

> wow thats pretty impressive... i wish i could spread it like that too theres too many lazy asses in my school. They try the cross, get it, and in the second i mention algorithms, they just give up



I used to teach people using algorithms too, but I found that most of the time they would just give up right then and there too. Or if I was very lucky they would learn 2-3 algorithms before giving up ;-) Now what I do is to explain very detailed what each algorithm does, but I never call it an algorithm.

Like if they have the "bar" OLL case for orienting edges only (UR and UL are correctly oriented, but UB and UF are flipped) then I don't tell them "OK let's do an algorithm to flip edges: do F R U R' U' F', ok you're done. " I say "OK now what we need to do is bring this front edge here down onto the right side. So turn this front face once clockwise. Ok now that it is on the front face, we need to place it into the top layer and replace another edge. So what you need to do is turn this right side so that the edge moves into the top layer........... blah blah blah......... more blah....... etc."

So I am still telling them the algorithm, but I explain exactly why they do each move, and what the goal is for each turn. The downside to this is that it takes a long time to teach it, because you have to explain every move, and often you have to do the alg several times doing this too. The benefit is that when the person you are teaching does finally "click" or learn the alg, they do not forget it, because they completely understand what they are doing to the cube as they apply it.

Just my two cents. I think it helps when teaching people to also not ever mention the word algorithm, but to just describe the reasoning and purpose behind each move in the algorithms you are teaching them.

Good luck on teaching people though, it is quite fun to teach people to solve the cube!

Chris


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 12, 2007)

you just have to know a beginners method that requires only 2 algorithms plus mirrors. i think you can teach that to anyone  i learned solving the cube that way. i just didn't want to learn algorithms, so i went for the easiest method (less algorithms = easier method, thats what i thought, when i didn't have a clue about cubing) it is a brute force method, though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2007)

My middle daughter, Rebecca, solved the 3x3x3 for the first time this morning. Her first timed solve was 3:18. She is 6 years old. (She turns 7 later this month.)

We'll see whether or not I can persuade her to do the competition solves this weekend.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 12, 2007)

first sub 40 avg of 100 (38.91)
new pb avg of 12 (35.54)
funny thing, my times increase with every 100 solves. max 3 seconds every day 
in 1 month my times dropped from about 60 seconds best average to now 35 best avg. still a long way to go.
ok, next goals will be sub 35.xx avg of 100 and pb avg of sub 30.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 12, 2007)

Sub 30 average for OH! and I'm getting more and more sub 25 second solves.
I finally finished learning VHF2L and started COLL (about 1/3 done)


----------



## aznfury (Oct 13, 2007)

My best accomplishments is getting sub 30 average within a month of learning fridrich and a sub20 solve within two months learning full fridrich.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 13, 2007)

Started getting sub-10 F2Ls (cross included).


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 13, 2007)

22.00 average of 12 with MGLS with almost no algs except for ELS learned...
Hoping for sub-20 soon, after I learn more CLS.


----------



## clincher (Oct 14, 2007)

First sub-30 nonlucky single solve the time was 28.45!!!
Non-lucky!!! lol


----------



## VooX (Oct 17, 2007)

*Thanks for a great post.*

My favourite accomplishment was lucky: meeting a friend of a friend who also cubes. In July 2007 we decided to try to learn to speedcube.

It was through learning how we both solved the cube (our average solve was 1:45) that we decided to try new techniques to improve our times.

Discussions of Fridrich, finding dozens of different OLL/PLL methods online, and even finding these forums continues the learning. 

He now gets under 30 sec solves, and is getting great averages, while I am doing 40-45 second solves when I am quick.

I'll learn all of PLL soon and it's on to OLL for me. I've learned Fridrich F2L already and am trying to learn how to look ahead. My finger tricks are getting better too. I can't wait to break that 30 sec. mark on timer!

Every day brings its own accomplishments right now. There are small and large rewards that are earned through dedication. Thanks for a great post.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 19, 2007)

15.91 average

----- JNetCube Best Average for Thu Oct 18 20:28:52 CDT 2007 -----

Average: 15.91

Fastest Time: 13.21
Slowest Time: 20.43
Standard Deviation: 01.51

Individual Times:
1) (13.21) B D2 F' D2 B R2 B L2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 D2 R B U2 L2 B' U B' L' U B2 U'
2) (20.43) L2 F' L2 U B F' U B D F U R2 F2 R2 L F2 U' L D F2 U' D' F2 B' U'
3) 15.98 U2 L B2 F R2 U R B2 F D2 U B D2 U' F U2 B' U B L2 F U F' L' R
4) 15.98 D2 L' D2 U' L F2 U' B2 R2 L D2 R' B R2 F' U2 F' D' F2 U F2 R' B2 L2 F'
5) 13.40 B' L B2 U2 R' L' D U' B' F2 R2 U' F D' F R2 U' D' B F' L' F D' U R
6) 16.75 R' U B R L' D2 B' L B' D U2 B' U' R2 U B R2 F' U' F' D2 U R2 D2 R
7) 18.28 L' B2 U F R L' U F' R2 B2 F2 R' L2 B2 L R D F R2 L B' D' B D U
8) 14.22 L' R B F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R L2 U2 R2 D B' F' R B D B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2
9) 15.45 B D2 L F' B D2 R B D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R L U' R' U' R' B D L' B' D U'
10) 17.45 R' B2 U B' R2 L U' B2 D R' D2 B U' B L' R2 B' R' L D2 U2 F' D L2 F'
11) 16.89 D B2 F' U' F2 B U2 D' R' U F U' R B R B' R2 F' D2 B2 F L F' U' B
12) 14.70 D' L F' R2 B' F' U' D' F B2 R2 U' D B' F' R' F2 L2 D B2 U' R' B' L F2

This is so exciting because Berkeley Fall is just around the corner and I'm finally getting fast haha


----------



## Todd (Oct 20, 2007)

Finished learning PLL :-| Hooray (damn those G's perms)


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Oct 21, 2007)

finished learning Fridrich about a month ago, i can avg about 20 seconds, though I often get a lot of sub-20 times nowadays it's just those 20+ solves that slow me up.

OH my best avg is 32, while I can usually avg 35
BLD for 3x3x3 I've improved a lot, averaging about 4 minutes. My best time is 3:14 (I've gotten that time twice)

my main goal now is to consistently practice all three of these events before Caltech Fall. Goals: 
3x3x3: get sub 20 avg
3x3x3 OH: get sub 35 avg
3x3x3 BLD: no DNFs and get all times under 4 minutes


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 22, 2007)

today i got my first sub 35 (34.09) second average, while sitting in front of the the audimax (auditorium maximum) on my first day at the university.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2007)

I finally solved the Square-1, on my own without any help. It took 3 weeks, which is outrageously bad, but at least I finally conquered it. (For those keeping score, it took me 504 hours and 14 minutes to solve it. But that was just clock time - I definitely didn't work nonstop on it for 504 hours. ) About the only thing I knew about it before I started was that people said the first step was to put it in a cubic shape, and that there was such a thing as parity on it.

Two days ago, I solved it for the first time, but it took me until yesterday to come up with a reliable solution for parity. I think I have the worst method EVER for solving parity. It requires 80 slice moves, and then I still have to re-solve the rest of the cube. But I know it's reliable because I went from fully solved to 2 edges swapped and back to fully solved three separate times (6 successful executions of my parity algorithm) once I finally figured it out. It takes me 4 minutes to execute my 80 move parity algorithm, and it only takes me 1 minute to solve the rest of it (not counting the time to make it cubic)!

Now I can go learn a real algorithm for parity, and maybe some better methods for the rest of it. I can finally try competing in this this week!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 27, 2007)

Did an average of 100. To sum up:

New lucky PB - 14.47
New non-lucky PB - 15.98
New average PB - 19.85
Session average: 21.47

Very satisfied! Finally a sub-20 average.


----------



## roinuj2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Today i got my first sub 40 solve, 37.95 
It feels good to break a new barrier and motivates me to get faster


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 28, 2007)

my first 30.xx average  i finally understood that turning slow is needed for cubing fast. still room for improvement.


----------



## TimC (Oct 28, 2007)

I've broken the 20 second barrier with my best solve of 19 seconds!

And I successfully solved a 3x3x3 BLD 2 times in a row today.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 29, 2007)

Just broke the 30 sec OH barrier with a non-lucky 29. The next solve was a 27 with an OLL skip. Also, a sub-80 4x4 avg of 12.


----------



## FU (Oct 29, 2007)

been cubing slightly over a month now... can finally average sub-40. well maybe its insignificant to you guys but hey give me some encouragement


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 29, 2007)

Some encouragement: By dad restarted cubing about 3½ years ago and is still struggling to get consistently sub-40. And it took me about 3 months to get sub-40. Damn I'm slow.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow... I just smashed my best avg by like a second.

Statistics for 10-29-2007 13:51:11

Average: 15.95
Standard Deviation: 0.97

15.77, (13.55), 16.59, 15.16, 16.36, 16.22, 17.41, 15.97, 16.38, 13.75, (18.40), 15.93

No lucky solves. I wonder what it would've been if that 18 wasn't there.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the 18.40 doesn't count. :x


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 29, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I'm pretty sure the 18.40 doesn't count. :x



He means a lower time to make another time the highest. -.-


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 30, 2007)

if u got a 16sec solve instead of 18.40, ur average is 15.813s. lolz.


----------



## FU (Oct 30, 2007)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Some encouragement: By dad restarted cubing about 3½ years ago and is still struggling to get consistently sub-40. And it took me about 3 months to get sub-40. Damn I'm slow.


thanks, i needed that


----------



## hdskull (Nov 1, 2007)

PB 13.66 Non-lucky on 2nd solve with brand new cube.

Edit: it's a Rubik's DIY, i like my Chinese DIY a lot more... maybe it just needs some breaking in. also, it's a 3x3


----------



## Pedro (Nov 1, 2007)

new PB on 3x3 -> 10.55 video
new PBs on 5x5 -> 2:38 single video and 3:05 average


----------



## pjk (Nov 1, 2007)

I just had a new PB (10.14 single, non-lucky). I also just did 2 consecutive cubes in 27.95 seconds, which is the first time I have ever done it, but still a nice time for me (2 sub-15's). Along with those, I did 1 one handed solve and 1 two handed solve consecutively in 51.15 seconds. Decent. 2 handed time was 15.xx, one handed was the rest.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 2, 2007)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Fri Nov 02 19:02:44 EDT 2007 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 2:08.94

Fastest Time: 1:49.53
Slowest Time: 2:24.12
Standard Deviation: 12.04

Average: 2:09.36
Individual Times: 2:00.89, 1:56.06, 2:16.72, 2:14.94, 1:50.86, 2:16.80, 2:18.47, 2:09.33, 2:07.22, (2:24.12), (1:49.53), 2:22.31


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Only 1 person above you on both lists, so you know what you should do next



Yep, buying more cubes to try 10+ cubes blindfolded.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2007)

I win Exo...
Statistics for 11-03-2007 00:14:08

Average: 2:04.48
Standard Deviation: 5.76
Best Time: 1:55.38
Worst Time: 2:13.34
Individual Times: 
(1:55.38), 2:11.86, 2:11.84, 2:05.38, 1:57.13, 1:56.88, 2:04.81, 2:04.52, 1:57.22, 2:09.21, (2:13.34), 2:05.97


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine was a non-rolling average of 12 without warm-up.


----------



## pjk (Nov 7, 2007)

I just got my first sub-10 second 3x3 solve ever, and it was unlucky. It was 9.35. Just very smooth is all.


----------



## sam (Nov 10, 2007)

finally got a 2.00 for master magic. I'm not going to get a sub-2 without a backwards strung one and i cant reach Matyas on this one. but its still amazing and feels great to have good times like these  .


----------



## HelloiamChow (Nov 10, 2007)

Average: 1:19.52
Individual Times: 1:15.36P, 1:18.53, 1:19.67O, 1:18.44, (1:30.38OP), 1:26.30OP, 1:16.61P, 1:16.66, 1:22.83O, 1:19.14O, 1:21.61, (1:07.56O)

Finally sub-80 4x4x4.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Nov 11, 2007)

31.xx average for 3x3x3 one handed. Sub-30 here I come!


----------



## Karthik (Nov 11, 2007)

I decided to try some big cubes today.So I did 6x6 through 10x10 in one sitting.
10x10 took me like 1 hour 25 mins!
Huh, I am too tired now.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 14, 2007)

sub 20 OH!!! 
Single solve of course. Not lucky. Easy OLL (the one you get if you mess up your T perm) and then a ccw U PLL. I am so happy with this! still not sub 25 average tho.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 14, 2007)

Lofty said:


> sub 20 OH!!!
> still not sub 25 average tho.



I expect a sub-25 avg OH soon from you though


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the accomplishment of signing up with this forum! Hello to everyone from TP that I know.

Edd made me sign up, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 14, 2007)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> I have the accomplishment of signing up with this forum! Hello to everyone from TP that I know.
> 
> Edd made me sign up, in case anyone was wondering.



very nice.

I placed 2nd in OH in my first ever competition after Chris Dzoan, before Leyan, Macky, and the rest. Also claiming Chinese NR for the event.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 14, 2007)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> I have the accomplishment of signing up with this forum! Hello to everyone from TP that I know.
> 
> Edd made me sign up, in case anyone was wondering.



Welcome.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh I just realized in my haste and excitement I never actually posted my sub-20 time. It was 18.71. I was very excited.
Edit:
Welcome Speedy! I never really posted on the TP forums but I read all the posts so know who you are.


----------



## joey (Nov 14, 2007)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> I have the accomplishment of signing up with this forum! Hello to everyone from TP that I know.
> 
> Edd made me sign up, in case anyone was wondering.



I know you!!


----------



## Lofty (Nov 14, 2007)

Sub minute Team Solve with my friend who can barely average that fast!
He does not know full 4LLL so we used only A and U PLL and Sune and Niklas and their anti's and of course the two main EO algs.


----------



## Dyste (Nov 15, 2007)

I got my first sub-40 time of 37.84. Woo. I probably could've gotten better, but I got too anxious after all the f2l pairs seemed to match up in tandem, after I inserted each. I also got an OLL skip, after I inserted the last pair...


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm happy   

Reason: I just made my first sub 30 average in over 25 years (last time was spring 1982).

Average: 29,16

Times: 31,33 (31,63) 28,40 27,63 28,59 28,06 30,04 30,78 (22,46) 25,96 30,85 30,00

Only 22 was a bit lucky, easy F2L and then it was one of the ZBLL's i know.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2007)

Built a siamese cube today. First attempt, and the pieces aren't too bad. I just used an old cube that was missing all of the center caps. Now I can use any 2 cubes with these extra siamese pieces!


----------



## Dyste (Nov 18, 2007)

It was amazing. It would've probably mattered more if I was better/faster, but I just got a whole last layer skip, while going for the last layer cross. 0:31.72


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmm... I wouldn't consider that a LL skip if you did the F R U R' U' F'. Because that is an OLL, it would just be a PLL skip. If you actually had a LL skip, congratulations on joining the club. I know people who've been cubing for plenty more than me and haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 18, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Sub-1 4x4. 58.58 without parities. I knew after the centers that it should be a good time. I still paused way too much, and my LL was slow, but still a sub-1.


----------



## Jack (Nov 18, 2007)

I did the cube simulator blindfolded in about 6:56 on my first try. I've had 3 attempts now, all were successful (best was about 5:45).


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 18, 2007)

Second average of 100 for master magic today was 3.129!!

Tied my single PB (2.63) three times, but couldn't break it~! 

50% of my solves were sub-3 here, 60% sub-3.10, 80% sub-3.50... Pretty happy!

Best RA (10/12) was 2.90 -
2.89 (2.71) 2.81 2.97 (3.29) 2.87 2.81 2.93 2.93 3.00 2.81 3.18 2.74

VERY pleased, I just hope I can do something like this at the VA Open!


----------



## Dyste (Nov 19, 2007)

I got an incredibly cooperative scramble. I have no idea how I even got sub-30, with 28 seconds, but I have progressed a lot this week. My average just doesn't show it...


----------



## FU (Nov 21, 2007)

First sub-20 solve, non lucky! Was 19.xx, unfortunately timed with my handphone at Macdonalds, can't get it to be any more accurate.

edit: got sub-20 solve, 19.12 with a jnet scramble later in the day

and, almost 2 months of cubing, new average 10 of 12 of 25.32s


----------



## sam (Nov 26, 2007)

Cubes Solved: 125
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2.45
Standard Deviation: 0.24
Best Time: 2.11
Worst Time: 3.33

Fun master magic average . CCT froze so i had to force quit it... One day I'll have the sub-2...


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 27, 2007)

Average: 2:01.50
Individual Times: 1:59.59, 2:02.91, 1:58.75, 2:04.16, 2:02.88, (1:45.36), (2:10.91), 2:05.80, 1:54.43, 2:02.43, 1:57.13, 2:06.96

argh... so close.


----------



## h3ndrik (Nov 27, 2007)

first sub 30 avg using roux, after about 1 week without cubing.


----------



## tim (Nov 27, 2007)

h3ndrik said:


> first sub 30 avg using roux, after about 1 week without cubing.



not cubing for one week is probably the bigger accomplishment 

i got a 20.0xs average two days ago, so close to sub-20...


----------



## Jack (Nov 27, 2007)

I set my PB of 2:08.86 on 5x5 at the Toronto Open. Also sub 20 OH!


----------



## TheBB (Nov 28, 2007)

New PB average. I beat my previous one by nearly a second!

17.56, 15.16, 18.10, 17.25, 19.73, 20.73, (14.93), 20.54, 15.93, 18.50, 18.96, (21.56) => 18.24


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow... what a big night for me! I got my first sub 12 average using ZB:
12.27, 12.55, 11.31, 11.47, 11.85, 12.62, (12.84), 11.66, 12.17, 11.80, (08.31), 11.88 = 11.96 average

That 8.31 is also a new best single solve for me and it technically was not lucky. Here's the scramble/solution:
Scramble (cross on bottom): R' L' B F2 R2 B2 F' D' F B D' F' R' B2 U' B U R2 L2 B' L' B D' U2 L2
XCross: y' L' D2 R' U y' R' F'
2nd Pair: y U2 R U' R'
3rd Pair: y' R U R' U' R U R'
ZBF2L: y' U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R
ZBLL: R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U'
Because I know more than 20% of ZBLL, PLL skips with COLL are technically not lucky for me anymore. I love this method!

Now... where in the world were these times last Satuday? >_>


----------



## Lofty (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats Jason! Very nice average! 
ZB avg video?


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 1, 2007)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I am Finnish, European and World Champion and World Record holder in 3x3x3 with feet. Believe me ,it's a very useful skill! And I'm probably the only one who has got cuber's ankle.



haha great job tho!

Yippiee! i got a new record, 1:57, i know its not much but i just started speedcubing...


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 1, 2007)

Got my time under a minute the other day (55 seconds) which is a vast improvement from the 5 minutes when I started (much longer when I was writing my algorithums, but still) Average around 1:20. 

2x2~ Fastest 10 Seconds, Average 18.


Near Accomplishments:
Still working on my 5x5 and 4x4.


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 1, 2007)

Beat my PB on 3x3x3 yesterday. New PB: 17.00 seconds. It wasn't a lucky solve though.


----------



## KConny (Dec 1, 2007)

I got my first LL skip. 14.45  Crappy warmup solve. Best non lucky is 13.27.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 1, 2007)

I've got my first sub-minute average of 3x3: 57.79 =)


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 3, 2007)

Just got my best lucky solve (OLL Skip) : 17.46 

My best time is still an unlucky 17.00 though. It's kind of weird that I got a couple of OLL skips today..


----------



## Lofty (Dec 3, 2007)

Sub25 OH yay!
24.99!
No lucky solves in the average. I now broke the 25 oh barrier before i broke the 20 two hand barrier.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 4, 2007)

Haha Lofty, are you faster with OH than you are with 2H?


----------



## Lofty (Dec 4, 2007)

haha not quite...
2H i can still do like 21avg.. so with 2H my pb single is 1.56 faster and average 3.94 faster


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 5, 2007)

Got my new non-lucky PB today: 15.78 seconds


----------



## Jacco (Dec 5, 2007)

Solved my brand new 4x4 in 5:57 =) Trying to get faster.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 6, 2007)

Broke my 5x5x5 PB today: 1:49.02. Less than a second difference, but a PB is a PB...


----------



## Henrik (Dec 6, 2007)

Finaly broke my Magic unsolving record it has been 1.01 for two days now and I finaly got it under the sec 0.99sec  Im very happy
How fast can others unslove the magic (from solved to start/ from linked rings to unlinked rings/ from heart shape to normal )
Finaly I can sole my magic sub-1 both ways


----------



## Jacco (Dec 6, 2007)

Solved for the first time my new 5x5 eastsheen today =D


----------



## sam (Dec 6, 2007)

got a 2.16 Master Magic Average of 12. Ranged from 2.03 to 2.36. Got an average of 65(?) or so times which was 2.25.
next is regular magic .


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 7, 2007)

just lubricated my 4x4x4 and got a new pb: 3:32.84.. Quite happy about it since the lube just cut 30 seconds off my pb. After I got a bunch of other sub 4 times. S overall I've fallen in love with silicone spray


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 7, 2007)

Pretty pleased I had a 44.45 solve 3x3x3 OH today.

Was a normal cross first three pairs, easy ZBF2L and really easy ZBLL. I'm not really sure if I shall consider these ZBF2L - ZBLL solves lucky or not, I know enough cases to break the 20% barrier for both F2L and LL but the times I get are so much better than the average.

Anyway, it was still a good solve for me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2007)

Average: 2:22.60
Individual Times: 2:32.14, 2:29.20, 2:24.26, 2:23.03, (2:32.18), (2:07.12), 2:29.36, 2:24.83, 2:15.36, 2:11.46, 2:09.09, 2:27.32

first attempt at Arnaud's edge pairing method. Not too bad, only about 10-15 away from my normal method. I may work with this more to see how it'll play out.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 8, 2007)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sat Dec 08 13:56:55 EST 2007 -----

Cubes Solved: 24 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 2:01.24

Fastest Time: 1:47.58
Slowest Time: 2:12.61
Standard Deviation: 07.22

Best RA?

Average: 1:58.28
Individual Times: 2:00.89, 2:00.56, 1:51.72, 2:02.62, 1:52.14, 1:59.70, (2:11.88), 1:56.39, 2:08.80, 2:00.89, 1:49.05, (1:47.58)

Learning all the OLL should make my times even faster!


----------



## TheBB (Dec 9, 2007)

I just broke my PB average:

17.56, 16.70, 17.10, (16.28), 17.15, 19.56, 19.32, 18.65, 18.48, (19.64), 16.46, 17.92 => 17.89

And that, with a standard deviation of a measly 1.16. How did this happen?

Yesterday I was a tenth of a second away from my PB single solve, nonlucky too...


----------



## sam (Dec 11, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> Pretty pleased I had a 44.45 solve 3x3x3 OH today.
> 
> Was a normal cross first three pairs, easy ZBF2L and really easy ZBLL. I'm not really sure if I shall consider these ZBF2L - ZBLL solves lucky or not, I know enough cases to break the 20% barrier for both F2L and LL but the times I get are so much better than the average.
> 
> Anyway, it was still a good solve for me.



I had almost the same thing happen to me. i got a 43.38 using a VHF2L case (intuitive one) then an anti-sune and 3 corner cycle. 

Master magic was 2.05 average of 12. best is still 1.92....gah. out of 75 solves i averaged 2.16 or so.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 11, 2007)

Avg of 25: 24.45 with a pb avg of 23.67!
3 sub 20 solve of the 25!
I am now a little over 2 seconds from my 2H pb avg lol.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeha! 9.14 Pyraminx non lucky single solve (before 9.28).

Four turn first step, four turn second step (saw both while inspecting). Then a four turn alg to to the third step an another four turn alg for the last step. And it was some tips to adjust but I don't remember how many, let's say it was a 18 turn solve and that is the same as my average number of turns for this puzzle.

Felt nice, four days before competition


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 12, 2007)

11.21 single solve on a 3x3x3 is a nice acomplishment. :]
also the fact that i CAN solve the cube blindfolded, maybe not great times though, haha.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 12, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> Yeha! 9.14 Pyraminx non lucky single solve (before 9.28).



It's 9.11 now

Seems I like Porsche, my last records was: 959, 928, 914 and 911 

Next stop 356


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 12, 2007)

Too bad the 914 was a piece of crap...

Cubes Solved: 25 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 06.73 

Fastest Time: 04.05 
Slowest Time: 08.70 
Standard Deviation: 01.26 


06.20, 07.08, (04.05), 08.28, 06.81, 07.97, 07.60, 08.28, 05.51, 08.57, 04.86, 06.16, 7.53, 6.68, 4.78, 5.24, 5.64, 7.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.61, 5.57, 7.60, (8.70), 6.79 

Best Average: 6.24 

First time taking an avg over 12.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 13, 2007)

Finally!!!!

Average: 1:59.98
Individual Times: 2:01.20, 2:01.68, 1:58.02, 1:54.92, 2:05.19, 2:04.54, 1:56.55, 1:56.60, 2:03.63, 1:57.47, (2:09.75), (1:54.00)


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2007)

FU said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Ok, he should've made that clear.

I solved 8 cubes blindfolded in 26:42 minutes. Memorization took about 15 minutes. Still too slow :/.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 13, 2007)

Average: 18.74

Fastest Time: 15.56
Slowest Time: 24.02
Standard Deviation: 02.94

Individual Times: 18.55, (24.02), 17.80, 15.70, 23.92, 19.56, 16.08, 23.14, (15.56), 15.92, 19.98, 16.73

Sub-19!!


----------



## Siraj A. (Dec 14, 2007)

I just got a 2x2 solve of 4.80! It's a new Pb. PLL skip.


----------



## FU (Dec 14, 2007)

Average: 19.77 seconds
Individual Times: 19.78, 18.66, 16.64, 20.55, (16.50), (24.86), 19.41, 24.11, 19.41, 17.25, 22.03, 19.86

First sub-20 average ever. I feel good 


Edit: Got a second sub-20 average just hours later, slightly better than the previous!

Average: 19.44 seconds
Individual Times: 19.16, 18.67, 17.74, 19.92, 16.98, 21.09, 22.02, 21.22, (23.81), 20.78, (16.28), 16.84


Now I need to work on consistently averaging sub-20


----------



## Siraj A. (Dec 15, 2007)

New 5x5 Average and UNLUCKY PB! And it was betetr than the lucky one. I jsut came around to finding the pieces faster on that solve. 

Average: 5:02.50 

Individual Times: 5:14.62, 4:50.61, 5:01.12, 4:46.11, 5:29.03, 4:50.36, (4:24.26), 4:49.10, 5:10.25, 4:40.12, 5:33.72, (5:37.61)

So close to sub-5 average! Need to practise more.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 16, 2007)

New fastest 3x3: 41.37 seconds. I was using my old method because I was racing someone =-D. I worked quite a bit on my F2L and new last layer today as well and got those times down, just not to a good time yet. Anyone know what the last layer method is called that uses a total of 11 algorithms? I looks like a simplified version of fridrich.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 16, 2007)

Statistics for 12-15-2007 19:50:22

Average: 28.48
Standard Deviation: 3.44
Best Time: 22.56
Worst Time: 35.13
Individual Times: 
1.	23.25	D' U B2 D2 U' F' L R2 F L2 R D2 B' F U' F R2 B' F2 R2 D' B' L2 B' R2 
2.	26.29	L R2 F2 D2 U L U2 B' L' F D2 L2 F D R' B2 D' U2 L' R' U2 B D' L R2 
3.	28.12	R' U2 F U2 L F R B U B' L' R2 D2 L2 B' L' R' D2 U B' D' U' B' D' R2 
4.	32.31	L B L' U L R2 D U' B' F2 R2 U R' D2 R D2 B R' B2 D U' B F L2 B2 
5.	27.60	L' R U' F' R U L D' B2 F' R' D' U2 F D' B2 L2 B F' L2 R D2 U B' F 
6.	34.51	B' F2 D2 U' L' R' D' U2 B' U' B' R B2 F' R D U' B2 L' R2 F' U R' D B' 
7.	29.40	U L2 B D U2 F' L D' F L2 R2 D2 U2 L R B2 F2 L' R2 F R D2 U' B2 F 
8.	(22.56)	L' R' D' B' F2 R' U' R2 D U2 B2 D' U R D2 U' F L R2 D U R' D U' B 
9.	29.53	L' R F' D' R' B2 L R2 F' D B F U B2 R2 U' B F' D U2 B D2 B2 F L2 
10.	(35.13)	D2 L2 D F' L' R2 B U' R' B' D U2 B' D2 U' L R' D L' U2 L2 U R' B2 D' 
11.	29.68	R' B2 L' B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L' B2 L R B' F' D L U R2 B2 D2 B' F2 D U 
12.	24.13	R' F' L' B2 F U' L2 F2 U' L2 R B F2 R U L R' B' L R2 U2 L B2 D2 U' 

And a 29.93 mean of 36.
OH. With MGLS


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 17, 2007)

After a competiton you must always break some of your records, (why not AT competition??, never happens to me). I did good in Pyraminx at SCD and today I broke my average record so I keep the tradition.

*11.51* Pyraminx average 10(12)

10.08 9.12 12.34 13.53 (DNF) (8.29) 13.28 9.60 13.41 14.78 8.94 10.04

The DNF was a pop.


----------



## roboboy (Dec 17, 2007)

Got my F2L+Cross down to a 30 sec avg. after spending 2-3 weeks of it being 40+. 
So I'm now averaging 20sec(est.) 4 LLL(Get Cross on top, Get corners in correct positions, Sune to Permute the corners, then Edge Swap PLLs). My average is alright for 1.5 months cubing but, looking to improve of course.


After i have achieved something i believe it is only right to set another goal for myself, and Plan it out. *Failure to plan is planning to fail.* 

*Goal:* Learn to use method below:

Cross on top, OLL (Cross ones), then Corner Swap using T-Perm algo(swap oriented)corners and then edge swap perms.


*Plan:* Learn these algo's: 

OLL's (Cases with the cross done), then T-Perm


Thanks for Reading!


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2007)

New 3x3x3 Average of 12 record!!! 22.96s!!!!

Average: 22.96

Fastest Time: 20.75
Slowest Time: 25.94
Standard Deviation: 00.96

Individual Times:
1) 21.41 - R F D' R U B2 F2 D B L R2 B' D F2 U2 D' L2 F' D2 L' F U2 R2 D2 R'
2) 23.14 - F B R L2 D' B2 D R2 F' R' D2 F2 L F2 L F D' F2 L B' R' U D F2 L'
3) 21.98 - L F' L2 D' R2 L F' L R' U' R F2 R' B D' F' B D B2 L' F' U' B' U B
4) 23.84 - L2 D' F' R2 D F2 L B' L R2 D B' F L2 F2 U F' R2 L' U B R' L2 D' B'
5) 24.47 - D' L' B R' D' L' F2 U2 B L U D L2 B2 F2 D B' F2 R' D2 R2 B' U2 R' B
6) 23.97 - L' D2 F2 D2 B U' D' B2 R2 D' F' B2 R' F2 D L' B' R' U' F2 R2 F B L' R'
7) 23.22 - R' U2 F U' F2 L2 R' U2 R2 D2 L2 R' U R' D' F2 L2 R2 D L' B F' D U2 L
8) 22.23 - L2 U' F' U' F2 D' B2 F2 R' L2 D2 B R L2 D L2 R B' U2 F' B2 R2 D L2 U2
9) 22.56 - R' B' D' B L U2 R2 B L F' B2 D' B2 U' R' U2 L' B D' B2 F' D L2 F R2
10) 22.75 - F2 B' L R U2 B' U D' R L2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 L D' L2 F' U' F U' R D' R'
11) (25.94) - U2 L2 B' U' F2 D2 F' R L2 F' U' R' B U D2 L' F2 B2 U L' F2 R D' B L'
12) (20.75) - F B' R L B2 D' F' R F D2 R2 D U' R2 F' R B F2 U2 B L2 D' R D' R2

I was so nervous for the last 3 solves, that's probably why I got the 25.94. Ironically, my fastest solve was a 2 step OLL with one of my worst PLL's (Rb), although the 3 move X-cross may explain that


----------



## Dyste (Dec 19, 2007)

I finally got a sub-25 solve; though it was lucky. I haven't even gotten to learning any of the OLLs or PLLs.  I use a 3LLL or perhaps it's 4. I'm not sure. But I'm happy.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 19, 2007)

Took a break from learning my simplified version of Fridrichs (wrote some new algorithms instead of cubing), got my time from 120.11 to 75.77. On my way!


----------



## Jacco (Dec 19, 2007)

Got my first sub 40 avg =D. Also managed to make my personal best 1 second better.


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

NEW RECORS!!! Woo! By 1/100th of a second, from 22.96 to 22.95!!!

Average: 22.95

Fastest Time: 18.03
Slowest Time: 31.20
Standard Deviation: 01.26

Individual Times:
1) 21.58 - F2 B2 U R B2 L2 B U' F2 B L' R' F2 R L U' D2 R2 D2 F B U' L B' D2
2) 21.11 - U D L' D R' L B U F' L2 B' F2 R' U F2 R D2 F D U' R D' L U2 D
3) (31.20) - U' F' U2 F2 U2 F' U B' U' L' F' L D' B2 D F' B' D R F2 L2 B' D2 B' D'
4) (18.03) - U' L' B2 U' L' D2 L' B D2 L R2 D2 L' B' F' D B F2 R' U R' L' U F L2
5) 23.08 - D U' R' L2 F2 D' F' D U' L' B2 L D F' U L D U' R' L U' F' B' D2 L2
6) 24.34 - D2 L' B2 U2 D R B2 L R2 D L' F' R' L2 B F' R2 B L' D2 B L2 F' D' F'
7) 22.52 - D' R' B D' L2 F2 U2 R' B U2 L' U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F U R' F L B U'
8) 21.70 - B2 D' B2 D' L U2 D2 B' U D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 U' R F U2 B F D' U F2 R'
9) 23.41 - D2 U' F D U2 R2 F' R2 F B2 D2 R2 F U F2 R2 D F2 B2 D B F' D' B F2
10) 22.83 - F2 L2 F' D2 B2 R' U B D' U B2 R' B' D2 B' R' U' D L B L B D2 L F
11) 23.98 - R' B' R B2 F D U' B' D' U F2 L2 R' F' L2 D B' D2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2
12) 24.94 - F2 U F2 L F2 B2 L D' F L' D L2 F L' R' U' R' U2 R B2 F' L U' R2 D2


EDIT: Woo for a new personal best as well, 17.12s. Easy F2L with OLL skip, R permutation  .


----------



## joey (Dec 21, 2007)

We have our very own Minh Thai!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice catch, but this was an average. His best was over 5 seconds faster than Minh's best


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

Woo! Now all I need to do is go back in time and own all the noobs at the first world champs  .



This is a joke btw, I definitely don't think they were noobs!


----------



## David Pritts (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I recently got an 18.74 solve, but it was an OLL skip :\

Also, just 2 days ago I got my first BLDs. I thought that was pretty damn cool. 

Look like Jacco and I are in similar boats. . .


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just got a new 3x3 record!!!! im so excited! 1:20!!!!! i still use the layer by layer method tho...


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, it's been a while since I posted in these forums...

A few days ago I finally got myself sub 20 again with a 19.96 average. I used to be sub 20 Fridrich, then I switched over to Petrus, and now I'm sub 20 again


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

5x5x5: 20 mins
don't hate. I started solving 5x5x5 2 days ago


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 25, 2007)

Huh, 27 average with EF, 23 with LBL, 32 with CF.

Why do I even bother? I might as well practice something else.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 25, 2007)

Average: 19.67
Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 16.09
Worst Time: 25.96

Yay after 9 months and much ignoring of 2H solving in preference of the much more fun OH solving I have finally broken sub20! Merry Christmas!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

That's crazy Lofty! I bet your 2-handed times will have improved a lot too, even without really practising it. A sub-15 average should be within reach for you.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 25, 2007)

9 months is how long i have known how to cube not the time since i last 2H haha. As I said in the progression thread I have just been focusing mainly on OH and did 2H averages like once a month. I don't know about sub-15. My brain has never had to think that fast for F2L since all it knows is OH F2L.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 25, 2007)

on Twist- got a second solve of 1:36  got it yesterday
3x3- go t times down to ALMOST a minute.... but didnt get past that 

Do to, solve the 4x4, got it yesterday....


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 25, 2007)

19.36 average. I am now faster with Petrus than I ever was with Fridrich.


Merry Christmas everyone! Frohr Veinacht!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 25, 2007)

4.36 average on 2x2, woot!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 25, 2007)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> Frohr Veinacht!


Oh no! My eyes!


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 26, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> Speedy McFastfast said:
> 
> 
> > Frohr Veinacht!
> ...



Did I misspell it? Or do you just not like German?


----------



## Erik (Dec 26, 2007)

you kinda misspelled it


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 26, 2007)

Erik said:


> you kinda misspelled it



Wow, do I feel stupid...

Well, thanks to babelfish, Frohe Weihnachten everyone!

Sorry for the misspell, I was running off of my brief memory of German class several days ago


----------



## MiloD (Dec 27, 2007)

been doing well lately

4x4 single = 2:04.98
6.11 on rubik's twist this morning(not bad for second day  ; I think I can break 4 seconds before it gets a lot harder.(I know johannes is sick at this one, does it ever hurt the inside of your index finger?? mine is killing me..)

3x3 single = 21.38 with no skips  

...and i did a really fast bld solve on Christmas Eve but I didn't time it for some reason.

I got a stackmat for Christmas. thats my biggest accomplishment actually. now my single times have decimals as I used to use iTunes with a song I liked.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 27, 2007)

I got an average of 20.47 just now. It's not my best, but I think I had like 3 or 4 solves with OLL skips, the best being a 15.xx solve. I wish I could break my PB times


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 27, 2007)

3 sub-minute chopstick solves. First was 56.1, then 48.31 (the current UWR), then 58.xx. I'm pretty glad that I finally beat the minute barrier.


----------



## MiloD (Dec 27, 2007)

1:10 OH(sune+J). 40 seconds better than the last time I timed it.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2007)

15.36 lucky solve. Left handed Sune and PLL skip, but WOOOOOOOOO!!!! NEW REWCORD!!!


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 27, 2007)

Edd, are you going to make any videos of chopstick solves? I would like to see something that fast, that would be insane.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2007)

New One-Handed average of 12 record, 57,94 seconds. Woo! I think this will start dropping quickly, my times were very consistent:

58.20, 59.03, 58.55, 55.11, 1:04.89, 52.91, 58.95, 59.78, 55.69, 56.26, (50.42), (1:05.97)


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 28, 2007)

3-5 relay: 6:10. The 5x5 solve was probably my PB, but of course I don't know it's individual time!!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 28, 2007)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> 3-5 relay: 6:10. The 5x5 solve was probably my PB, but of course I don't know it's individual time!!



hey Zac, did you ever get a new ES 5x5 core?


----------



## Dyste (Dec 28, 2007)

22.91 sub-23 lucky solve! Yea, I know, exciting.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 28, 2007)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> Edd, are you going to make any videos of chopstick solves? I would like to see something that fast, that would be insane.



Maybe, maybe. I'll see if I can catch a decent (as in sub-70) avg of 5 today.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with a 1:24 2-4 relay.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 29, 2007)

Statistics for 12-29-2007 03:13:47

Average: 23.20
Standard Deviation: 2.71
Best Time: 18.25
Worst Time: 27.85
Individual Times: 
1.	18.84	L2 D2 B2 F' D' F2 D2 F L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D R F' L2 R' D R' U2 F2 D 
2.	24.56	R2 B D2 B' F' L2 R U' R B2 F2 L B' L' B' D' U B2 U2 B' D' U L2 D U2 
3.	(27.85)	U' R B' D L' D U L B' D' B' U2 B2 F2 D2 U L B F D U2 R2 B' L' B 
4.	26.28	R' B F2 D' U2 L D' F R2 D' U2 F' U' R B' F2 D B F2 D F D U R B' 
5.	21.85	U' F D2 U2 L2 B' F D2 U' B U2 L2 R2 D2 U F D R B R F' L D U R' 
6.	18.92	U' R' B' F' R F2 L2 R F' U2 L2 D U R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 F R2 D2 B2 F2 L 
7.	24.79	B F2 L' D2 U2 B' F L B2 F' L2 D2 U B' F' L2 R B2 F2 D' U' B' F' L U' 
8.	21.67	B' D2 F' L2 R D2 L2 R2 F' U L' R U2 B L R2 D2 U2 B L' B R F' L2 R2 
9.	25.66	L R2 F2 U2 B F L' F2 D2 U' B F R F' R2 D2 L2 D L' R D' U2 R D U 
10.	24.75	L R2 B' F L' R' B U R2 F U' L2 R2 B2 F2 D B L' R D2 L' F L' R2 B 
11.	24.67	D2 B F' D U' F' D2 F2 L' B' F' D' B F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R2 D' B' U2 L' D U 
12.	(18.25)	D U B F U B L' F' D B' F' U B' L U F2 R F' D2 U' L2 R' B2 R B2 
so many sub 20's in one average yay! It seems it takes me longer and longer to warm up now. My 22.57 average of 5 video I had to warm up with an average of 100 this was an RA of a 31 solves but I have done over 100 earlier today.
Edit I RAed this even more used a COLL alg and got the EP skip for a 17.47 bringing the average to 22.89! sub 23 hooray!
Now I will just have to make sure any competition I go to is held at 3 am because that is when i break all my records.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

i got my first sub-60 solve on the 3x3 today! 55.27 seconds!


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 29, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Statistics for 12-29-2007 03:13:47
> 
> Now I will just have to make sure any competition I go to is held at 3 am because that is when i break all my records.



Maybe you could attend the next At-home open. Rama ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=jfqfBeeAAgc ) and Nakaji ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=KVt6W0MfJoI ) Both set WR's there


----------



## Lofty (Dec 29, 2007)

edd5190 said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics for 12-29-2007 03:13:47
> ...



yea... Rama has Erik and Nakaji has Tomy but I am all alone :-(


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> i got my first sub-60 solve on the 3x3 today! 55.27 seconds!



YAY! Keep working on it, you are improving nice and fast 

EDIT: A new best average for One-Handed. I got off to such a good start, I was buggered off at the first post-1-minute time, and then later I had OH-amnesia to the extreme. Never mind, still my best:

Average: 57.39

Fastest Time: 45.23
Slowest Time: 2:01.70
Standard Deviation: 06.36

Individual Times:
1) (45.23) U2 L' B' U F U' D2 L D' B' U' R2 L D U' F D' L' B R2 B' D R2 L2 U'
2) 52.16 U F2 B2 R' U' R' B' L2 U2 L D2 L' B' L D' F2 U2 F D2 L R2 B2 L F U2
3) 50.59 B F2 R2 U L2 R B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L' F' B' R' U2 L' D' U2 B2 F' R2 U2 D' L
4) 59.83 U2 D2 F D2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 D' L D B2 L2 B' U2 F R' L' U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R
5) 57.59 R D' R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' L' B U F' D' F' D B2 F U L2 D2 F' U D F2 R2
6) 59.36 B2 D U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 L F2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L B2 D B F2 D R2 F' R2 B' D'
7) 51.17 F' D' B' U2 B D' B' D' U B R' B2 L2 B' F' U F2 U' B L2 D2 L' R B D
8) 1:03.05 D B2 L F R2 F' B' L' B' D F L' B F2 L B2 D' U' B2 F' L' F B2 U2 R
9) 55.45 D2 B U' D' B' L R F L' R2 D' B D F L F2 D2 B' D2 R' D L R' B' D
10) 53.47 D U R F2 D2 R F' D F B2 L F' R2 D' U2 R' D' R L' D F' U' D B2 R'
11) (2:01.70) D R2 B' R D2 L' F' D F' U' F' D' F2 B2 R D' U2 F' R U D F' U2 F B'
12) 1:11.20 F2 D2 F U2 F B' L B' U2 L R2 D' R F' U' R2 U R2 B2 F' D L2 D' L2 U2


----------



## MiloD (Dec 30, 2007)

4.72 in snake.

edit:
Just did a skake average of 5

4.81, 4.92, 5.00, 5.15, 5.58

so close to sub 5 average.
Played it safe towards the end.

I still have a re gripping issue in the beginning i have to sort out.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 30, 2007)

new records on my twist, in sig and i am almost done with the 4x4, started like 5/6 days ago.


----------



## sam (Dec 30, 2007)

Any possibility of there being a german/french competition in the last week of june/first week of july? Going to be there for Wacken 08! hoping to do some puzzling as well while there.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

Last year there was Wroclaw Open (Poland) at 8th of July.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2007)

4 sub-20 solves in an average of 12!!!! Although it wasn't my Personal Best (close though), I consider this to be a huge jump in my abilities. My look ahead was going so well. Only 1 of the 4 was lucky, the other 3 were fairly standard, just I looked ahead really well. I'm so happy with this  , sub-20 average here I come!!!!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Congratulations Tim! That's about the same time per cube (3 minutes) as Mátyás needs. I am already looking forward to the German Open!



But don't expect me to beat any records, my accuracy is still horrible.
And btw. won't you come to the Belgian Open?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes I will be there, but I didn't know you and Mátyás would be there too. I was expecting you to both be there in Germany though.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 31, 2007)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Speedy McFastfast said:
> 
> 
> > 3-5 relay: 6:10. The 5x5 solve was probably my PB, but of course I don't know it's individual time!!
> ...



I bought a new 5x5 off my friend months ago dude, lol. I used its core with the tiled pieces I have. I need a new 5x5 though, it feels like it wants to pop a lot.

On another note, 1:47 4x4 time. Almost PB, and my 4x4 sucks right now.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2007)

Another OH average of 12 record, 56.43. I think there will be a new record every time I attempt it lol


----------



## Lofty (Dec 31, 2007)

Dene said:


> Another OH average of 12 record, 56.43. I think there will be a new record every time I attempt it lol



Congrats! Keep working on that OH! 
I wish the same was true for me...


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 31, 2007)

finished my 4x4 yesterday! i was really excited


----------



## Lofty (Jan 1, 2008)

Statistics for 12-31-2007 19:30:37

Average: 22.71
Standard Deviation: 2.05
Best Time: 19.61
Worst Time: 28.79
Individual Times: 
1.	(19.61)	B' U' R F L' R' D2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 F' L R' D' F' U2 L' F2 U' R' D' L B 
2.	(28.79)	D2 U' B' F' D2 L2 D' L' U' F2 L2 B' F' D' L' R' D2 F' R' D2 U' B F D' L 
3.	20.23	F D L2 R D' F L2 U2 F2 L R B' F' L' D' F2 R D B D' B R2 D2 B D' 
4.	23.43	R D U' B' F' D U F' R2 U B2 F D B F D' U' B2 D' U2 L' R B F2 R 
5.	26.55	R F D U' B' R' B L' R' B F2 D L' D F D2 U' F2 L2 R' D' U' L' D U 
6.	23.48	D' B2 F' R' F' D2 U2 B F2 D L2 R2 D' U2 F' D U L R B' L B' F L2 R' 
7.	20.51	D F2 D' U' L' F2 R2 U' L2 B D2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 B R2 F2 D' L2 D' B' F2 
8.	19.99	L R B D' F' U2 L' R U R2 D2 L2 R2 U B L' R2 D' F2 U' B F R' D2 R 
9.	21.86	B F R' B' R2 B R2 B2 U2 R' U L B' L2 D L' B2 F R D2 U L' R D2 U' 
10.	23.73	F2 U2 F D U2 R2 U B2 F D U B' F' D' U' B2 F R' U B' D2 U B' F' R 
11.	23.86	U2 B' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D' U' B' L' B2 L D' U' B' F2 U' L2 F' L' D F L' 
12.	23.49	B F' D' U' L F D2 R2 B R D' U' F2 U2 R D' L' D F2 U B' D' F D2 L' 
Shaved .18 off my pb lol  Now just to shave off 1 second and catch it on video. Best RA of 50 solves.... this was the last solves. I realize every solve I do falls into 2 categories. One where my look ahead is good- f2l in around 10 final time 17-23. One with little to no look ahead f2l around 15 final time 24+... The 23's are just average look ahead.


----------



## disneypotter (Jan 1, 2008)

My personal best (lucky solve) for the 3x3 is 37.32 seconds.
Best average of twelve: 52.68


----------



## pjk (Jan 1, 2008)

I did an avg of 12 for 4x4, then for 3x3, then for 3x3 OH today. Set my new PB for 4x4 with avg of 1:14, with several sub 1:10 solves, and 1 sub-min solve. My 3x3 avg was quite slow, just over 17. My 3x3 OH avg was 35 seconds, a little above avg. However, I am happy with my 4x4 times. Done on my new $13 4x4  They are sweet.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 1, 2008)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Tue Jan 01 16:52:32 BRST 2008 -----

Average: 23.56

Fastest Time: 18.93
Slowest Time: 26.64
Standard Deviation: 02.00

Individual Times:
1) 22.27 F' B U B' R2 D' U F2 B' R' D B F2 R2 B L R2 F U D R2 L2 F D' F
2) 23.89 R' B2 R' D' B2 L' D2 B' D' B D B' U B F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L' F R2 D' F' R'
3) 20.91 B' R2 B2 D L2 F D' R' F2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 B' L' F' R' U D R D L2 R
4) 25.03 F2 R2 D L' U2 R2 U F2 U' D2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F R2 U' B R' B' L
5) 25.88 U D' L' B L' U2 R F U2 L' R' D' R D' F' U2 D2 L B2 D B' R F2 B' D2
6) 26.56 U2 F' U' B2 R' U' F D2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 B F U2 D L' F2 U L2 B R U' L
7) 20.42 F' L F' L' R F2 L2 R2 D' B F' D B2 R2 U' D2 F' R L F R D2 U B2 D2
8) 23.25 F' L' U2 B' L2 F' R' F D' U' F B D B U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 R F2 B2 U2
9) (26.64) F' D' L' F' R U2 D F' D' B L2 F' B R' D' R' L2 U' B2 R' F B' R' B2 D'
10) 23.07 B2 R' B' R2 L' B' D R B2 L' B' R' F D B2 L2 R2 B L' D L2 D B2 U2 R'
11) (18.93) L D' U' F L' R2 D L2 F' D2 B2 U R U F U' F2 L D2 R' U B2 U F' D2
12) 24.35 D' B D' U2 R L' F2 R2 L U R U' D' L' F R D' R2 B F' L' R U' L R

Yay! New OH pb avg 

just the 20.91 was lucky (PLL skip)


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

pretty much getting a new avg. every other day! around 1:18 this time. going down slowly but surely!


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting your time down is easy up until about a minute... that is when it gets harder.


----------



## FU (Jan 2, 2008)

Sub-19 average! I think I was quite lucky to have smooth solves all the way

----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Jan 02 21:02:08 SGT 2008 -----

Average: 18.89

Fastest Time: 15.26
Slowest Time: 21.51
Standard Deviation: 01.25

Individual Times:
1) 18.57 R D' L2 R F' B L D' R D2 L' R2 B L' B2 F' U D' B2 R D' B2 L' D2 L
2) 16.57 L' U F' U2 B' D R B2 U2 B2 F' U' L2 F R' L U' D' R2 D2 F' L' F D' R
3) 18.73 F U F' U2 D' R' U B2 L B' L F B' U' F R' D2 B L2 B D' R' B' R B2
4) 20.20 D' U2 F2 R2 D U B L U' L U2 B' D2 R2 U' B F2 L2 U' D2 F D' B L B2
5) (15.26) D' F2 U F' L' D' U R' B2 L R' B2 R' U D2 R' F' R U' R' D' F' L2 F' L'
6) 18.78 R' F2 D2 R' B L' D2 R2 F2 D U R2 D' L B' L B F L R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2
7) 20.86 F B D' F2 R U2 R' B2 D' L2 B U' R' B' L2 D' R2 D' R L' F R B' L B
8) 17.78 L D' R2 D R' F' R' L2 F' D' B' D' F R2 B F L U B L' R2 U2 L B' R'
9) (21.51) L' R' B U' L2 B D' L U' D2 R F U' D' L F L2 B F L2 F' L2 B2 F2 D'
10) 20.12 F' B' L' D' R' B L' B2 L' F' D' F' L' U2 R2 U2 L D' R' U' R2 F' U2 L' U'
11) 18.79 U' R2 D L B L2 R' F2 D' R' B D2 F U D R' D L' D R' B' R2 U2 L2 D
12) 18.51 F R' U' B R2 B R D2 B' F2 R2 F' R2 F' L B L F D U' R D' U' F D2


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

i finally timed myself on the 4x4 and i got 7:20 

really horrible i think... what was your guys' first times (if you remember them)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2008)

My first 4x4x4 solve was several days. But then I figured it out myself, based on what I knew from the 3x3x3. My second one was about an hour, I think.

It wasn't until I started speedcubing last year that I got below ten minutes. So I think you're doing fine for a start. Then again, I'm still pretty terrible on the 4x4x4. (My best avg of 10 is almost 2:15, although I suspect I could get around 2:00 now.)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 2, 2008)

I successfully submitted all my college apps to my reach/dream schools (Duke, Yale, Stanford, Harvard)!

Okay, it's not a cubing accomplishment, but I can focus a little more on the cube.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 3, 2008)

Today the package arrived and now i finally got an "big" 2x2, diy 3x3 and megaminx ^^

Megaminx took half an hour to solve without solution, 2x2 avg was 17, want to get sub 15 (so i need a little little bit affort this evening). DIY has to proof itself the following days


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2008)

The big 2x2 doesn't move that well. a 17 sec avg is pretty good. I usually get a 6-7 sec avg on an ES and on the big one,it drops to about 14.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry that "big" 2x2 is the eastsheen, it is just big, because my last 2x2 was as big as a keychain 2x2, about fingertip, so now one cubie of the 2x2 is bigger than the whole last cube ^^


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2008)

Woo, annihalated my old OH records!!

Average 52.19

1) 39.77 - B2 F R2 U D L2 F L D R U' L2 F' L' R2 F B' U B2 U F U' B' U2 R'
2) 50.11 - U2 F R2 F2 L' U L' F' U2 L' F B R U' L2 U B' U B' R2 F2 U F L' D2
3) 52.08 - B U2 D' F D F2 U R2 L F R2 D' U R2 L' U R L2 D B2 R2 U L B' U'
4) 56.45 - L' B2 L2 F B D' B' U2 F2 R' D' F U' B' F' D R L2 U' F D2 B D U' R'
5) 41.33 - R' L' B R2 F' B' U F2 B' D' L' D2 B L' F' U' R L2 U2 F2 L R' B2 F2 R
6) 57.03 - U D' L' F2 U R' B2 D B' U R' D U B2 D2 R U' B L' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2
7) 59.00 - L' D' L' R2 D B' L U F2 L' D2 R' F' L2 R' B2 L R' B2 F' R B U L' F'
8) 56.86 - U B' D' F B D2 B2 R' B2 R2 L' D R' B2 L2 R' U2 R B D2 B2 L2 B2 U D'
9) (32.59) - F' U2 D L U L2 B F R D2 B' F' L2 D R' B2 F' U B' F U D F' U F'
10) 50.53 - F2 D2 F' U R2 B2 L B2 D F2 B' L2 F' U F' L' U' L B D' R2 F U2 L' D'
11) (1:08.72) - L F2 R B F' D2 B' U B L' R F2 D2 R' L B F R U2 B U L' R2 F' B'
12) 58.73 - F2 L2 F2 L' B R2 L' B' U L2 R' F' R L' U D2 B R' U' R2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2

Solves 1), 5), and 9) were all Personal Bests  (41.33 was lucky, and was better than my original lucky Personal Best, but 32.59 owns!!)


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess, im now able to solve sub 30 every time and also i avg at about 26 seconds now so thats one thing


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2008)

50.84 One-Handed average of 12, it just keeps dropping!


----------



## Erik (Jan 6, 2008)

10.94 avg


----------



## joey (Jan 6, 2008)

Erik said:


> 10.94 avg



*bows down*

The third person to average sub-11! Awesome job! I taught erik everything he knows


----------



## tim (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, Erik, that's crazy .

btw. 12/12, 44:15, memo about 27 minutes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2008)

> 10.94 3x3x3 avg


Great Erik, let's hope you will finally do it in a competition this year!



> 12/12 in 44:15


Mátyás should be getting worried right now


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2008)

Woo, finally broke the sub50 barrier for One-Handed, 49.45!!

Average: 49.45

Fastest Time: 38.61
Slowest Time: 1:03.76
Standard Deviation: 06.98

Individual Times:
1) 47.75 - B F L' D2 L2 D' R' U' F U D2 B' R2 U L B' L' B' F R D2 F2 B L' R'
2) 1:00.11 - L2 R' F' B L2 R2 D2 F2 R B U2 B R' L2 U' B U D' R B2 F' D2 B D2 B'
3) (38.61) - R2 B D F' L' B2 D U2 R D2 F2 L R D L' U F2 R' B' D2 B' F' D2 F' D'
4) 49.42 - F2 L2 D R B' U R2 F' R' B2 R' D2 B2 U' L2 B R L' B2 F2 L2 D' L' D U
5) 1:02.39 - D2 L2 D2 U B' F' U2 F D2 R L F' L2 D2 U2 L B2 D F2 L D' R L U' R2
6) 40.03 - R' D' B' D L' B F' R2 L U F' U' D2 R' U2 F R2 F D F D U B2 R L2
7) 50.89 - F2 L U' D R U2 F U R2 F' D2 U2 B L F R2 U' R' F' D L2 R B' F L'
8) (1:03.76) - U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' B2 U' B F U' F U2 R F' R' F' U L2 B2 F' D' B' D F'
9) 44.64 - B R B' U2 L B' D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D B' L R D U B L2 F R F' L F' R'
10) 45.92 - L' B' L R2 F' D' U2 B2 L' U2 D R' D' U2 R' F' U F2 U2 L' D' B U2 D F'
11) 49.25 - R' L' F L' B U2 D2 R L2 F' U' B2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' D' F2 D' R2 F U F R2
12) 44.11 - U2 L' B' R' L D2 L U R' U' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L' B' U' R L' D2


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 7, 2008)

woohoo!! a new record- 54.24 i know it beat my last time by just 1.03 sec. but still, its getting there!!!


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2008)

And another: Best average of 12 and non-lucky Personal Best for 3x3x3 Two-Handed!!

Average: 22.68

Fastest Time: 15.66
Slowest Time: 31.81
Standard Deviation: 01.92

Individual Times:
1) (15.66) - U L' R F R2 D2 L' D B' L2 D F' D2 R2 B' F' D' R F2 U' D' B2 L F U'
2) 22.95 - R2 D R B L F2 L B2 R B' D' B2 R' U' R' L' F2 L2 U2 R2 L B' D' B' F'
3) (31.81) - B' R F2 U' D' B L R2 F' L R2 F R2 U' F B2 L' R' F' L' R2 U' F' L2 B
4) 20.02 - L F U2 L' F' D2 F2 D B' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U B2 U' L' D2 L B F L' F2 L'
5) 23.84 - B' D R' L' D2 U' L2 U F2 U' D2 B2 R' B2 D2 B R L D B' L2 D' B2 U R
6) 22.88 - R' F U2 L' U' F' L D L2 R U D2 L2 U' L B U R' D R L U' F' L B'
7) 23.05 - B' U F2 D2 F2 L' R' U F' D' B2 D B L D2 B2 U F' B2 R' L' D2 L F2 D
8) 24.88 - U F' U2 R2 U' L B F D' R' U' R2 B L' U2 F U F2 L2 F' B2 R' U D' R2
9) 22.92 - F2 L2 U' B D U2 R2 L2 F B L D2 L F2 D' R' F' U2 B R B2 L' F B D'
10) 19.02 - U R U D2 B' L' B2 F L B' D2 U R' B2 L2 D B' L U L B' U2 R' D' U2
11) 25.12 - F2 L2 R U' B' D' U2 L' B F U' D R2 U' F L D' L' D' L' D2 U' R' B2 R
12) 22.12 - F D U F2 D L2 U' D2 R2 U' D2 L D F2 L2 F U F' B' L2 R D2 L' F' R


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 7, 2008)

haha me too! another new avg.- 1:07.25


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I think I should put this here, just because Foot-Solving is awesome 

Average: 4:19.14

Fastest Time: 3:18.83
Slowest Time: 5:47.91
Standard Deviation: 37.98

Individual Times:
1) 4:50.64 - R2 D U' R L U B2 D' F2 U F B' L' F D F' R' B' L U F' R2 L2 U' D
2) 4:58.08 - F' D U R' U' L' F2 L' R2 U' B2 L U2 F2 D B L D B' U L' U' D2 F' B2
3) 5:02.58 - L' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L B' L' D' U R' F2 R' F B' U R2 L' B' R2 D2
4) 4:54.08 - F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 B2 R' U2 F U2 R' U D2 F2 R' D' B L U D2 B L' U2
5) 4:24.86 - D U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 D R' L F L' D2 R2 D' F2 B R B' R U D F2 U' D L2
6) 4:29.28 - B2 R L F2 U2 R2 B D B R U' F L' R2 D2 B D2 F2 B U' B L' U' F B
7) 3:46.36 - R2 U2 D' R L' F U D B L' U2 L R' U D' L2 R' B' U2 B R2 L2 F2 D' B2
8) 3:21.11 - R' U L2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' U2 L D2 R' B2 F' U' L2 D U' F' L' U2 R L2
9) (3:18.83) - F2 R' U F L' U D B L D L2 R2 B F2 R U' R2 L' F' U' F2 L F2 U' B'
10) 3:36.59 - U' F' U2 B U B2 L' R F' U2 F' L D2 R' L' F' B U' R' B2 D' F' U2 F2 B'
11) (5:47.91) - F2 D' B' F2 L2 R' U L2 U2 R F B' D F' U R' L' F D2 F2 R' D' L' F U'
12) 3:47.84 - D R' U2 F R' L F2 L R F B R' L B U F R2 L D' L F' B' R2 B2 F

Hope to achieve sub-3 minutes tomorrow


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 8, 2008)

1:03avg for 4x4x4.

I'll get there eventually...


----------



## Lofty (Jan 9, 2008)

20.83 averaqe of 100 for 3x3!
A lot of the time I had sub 20 average so I am pretty happy that I can get under sub 20 now. My cube pops from just scrambling so once i get my new cubes I am sure that will drop a little bit.
New PB average of 19.41.


----------



## MiloD (Jan 9, 2008)

First PLL time attack 76.28


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2008)

Lofty said:


> 20.83 averaqe of 100 for 3x3!
> A lot of the time I had sub 20 average so I am pretty happy that I can get under sub 20 now. My cube pops from just scrambling so once i get my new cubes I am sure that will drop a little bit.
> New PB average of 19.41.



Wow this is amazing, keep it up Lofty!!! OH FOR LIFE!!


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lofty said:


> 20.83 averaqe of 100 for 3x3!
> A lot of the time I had sub 20 average so I am pretty happy that I can get under sub 20 now. My cube pops from just scrambling so once i get my new cubes I am sure that will drop a little bit.
> New PB average of 19.41.



OH, or 2H?


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jan 9, 2008)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Jan 09 17:49:11 GMT-05:00 2008 -----

Average: 15.42

Fastest Time: 13.25
Slowest Time: 17.44
Standard Deviation: 00.96

Individual Times:
1) (13.25) B2 U' L2 U B D2 U B L' R F' L U L' R B' L B' R2 D B' F L' F' U'
2) 16.39 R' F2 U F R' U D R D F' B2 D2 L' B L' R2 U2 D R B R D2 U' R2 D'
3) 14.92 R' U2 R2 L D F2 B2 D2 B' L B L B2 F D' L F2 B D' R' B' D' U' B2 R'
4) (17.44) U' F2 D R D' U L' U' F' U' F' R U' F U2 L2 B2 F U' F' U2 D' L F U2
5) 15.48 D2 L2 F D U2 L B R2 B' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F' R F' D F U' L' F2 U2 B' R
6) 14.14 L D F' D B L2 B R B R L' F' B2 L' D2 U' L' F2 U2 F U' D F R2 B2
7) 14.06 B L' U2 D' L2 R' F2 B2 L D' R B D2 U2 B R U' F' B2 R B' D2 L B' D2
8) 15.39 L F2 L2 U R2 B D2 L U F' U D' B U2 R' U L2 F' D L' B2 R2 U' R' B
9) 15.24 L2 U R' L F U2 B F' D' R' B F D F' U B' D F2 L2 F B L' R U' L
10) 15.16 U' D B2 F R D U' F' L U' F' B2 R U2 B2 D' R' B' D' U' F' L' B2 D F'
11) 16.92 U' B' U L2 B2 R2 L F B2 D' L U' L' B F' R2 B U' B' U2 R' F2 L' F' L
12) 16.52 U F2 U B R' B' L B' D U F U L F2 R2 F D' F R2 L2 U' R' B' R2 D2

Not my fastest, but it's my best in a while. Did that while watching How I Met Your Mother online. I had jnet all the way down so I could only see the scramble. I didn't even know i did that well until after the episode when I dragged the jnet window up. The 13 was lucky(PLL skip) but that's it.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 9, 2008)

I think i would have been a little more excited if that was for OH...
it was 2H.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2008)

Average: 14.57 seconds
Individual Times: 14.21, 14.40, 14.40, 14.72, 14.72, (17.90), 14.43, 14.93, 15.91, (12.19), 15.41, 12.61

Most amazing average ever. Rolling of 18 cubes. My best standard deviation of that session was something like .63. Those 12s screwed that up, but oh well... The last 12.61 was a double x-cross, accidental. The 12.19 was just really good. I think I'll do averages at 12:30 in the morning more often.


----------



## pjk (Jan 10, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 1:03avg for 4x4x4.
> 
> I'll get there eventually...


Tim, you have got to be the most improved cuber since Chicago. That is amazing.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got an amazing sub-20 solve. 17.xx! I can't be more specific, because I was so excited I spasmed and pressed the button again. (I was timing on my watch.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2008)

pjk said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 1:03avg for 4x4x4.
> ...



idk if that's true... Phil was obviously improved a lot. Granted that average is amazing, but Jon and I are sub-2 on the 5, Phil has improved at every puzzle, and not to mention all of the others who have improved. Also, I just got a 14 sec avg, like 7 seconds faster than I was doing at the US Open...


----------



## MiloD (Jan 10, 2008)

40 turn FM solve! 

Unfortunately that was in half turn metric


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2008)

Another best average for feet solving: 3:13.79. Also new Personal Best: 2:35.81.
Yay I broke the 3 minute barrier  . Four times in fact ^^


----------



## Pedro (Jan 11, 2008)

yay!

17.64 single and 23.18 avg on OH


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 12, 2008)

first sub 1 min 3x3x3 average on my keychain cube ^^


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



I definitely didn't improve more than Phil.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 12, 2008)

22.29 avg on OH :O


----------



## pjk (Jan 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...


That is true. You and Phil are right there as well.


----------



## tim (Jan 12, 2008)

- several times sub-3 memo on 4x4
- several sub-8:30 solves on 4x4 bld
- first sub-20 average 3x3 (19.63s)
- first sub-2 average 4x4 (1:51.xx)
- sub-2 average 3x3 bld (1:51.xx)
- 16 cubes blindfolded in 1:10h, 40 minutes memo.

i achieved all these things within 3 days, i'm quite happy .


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 13, 2008)

First sub 20 single: 15.58(PLL skip)
New PB for Average: 23.xx!!!


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2008)

New feet solving records:
Single: 2:11.11
Average: 2:57.89

EDIT: New 2h average of 12 record: 22.42!!


----------



## SkateTracker (Jan 13, 2008)

New best avg of 12. 39.08

I know that's not that good for most of you around here, but, I'm pretty happy with it. Just a couple weeks ago I was averaging high 40's low 50's, now, I'm a whole 10 secs faster.


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2008)

Not sure if this would count but...
I was doing an average of 12 (3x3x3 2H) and got out an average of whatever.
I didn't like the first 6 times, so I went over them again, got better times, and thus had a rolling average of 12 of 21.79. I'm not sure if this is fair to do this or not? Otherwise, new best average, finally sub-22!!


----------



## joey (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, this is fair, otherwise Jnet wouldn't allow RA's


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2008)

Woo, in that case, I'ma put it in my sig  .


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 14, 2008)

13.58, 13.80, 13.08, 14.97, 13.30, 12.66, (15.09), (10.80), 14.05, 14.78, 12.94, 12.36 => 13.55avg

I haven't gotten totally out of shape, have I?


----------



## Dyste (Jan 16, 2008)

An ultra lucky sub-20 solve that I actually got the time on! 17.07!! Well, it's exciting for me, anyway. It was basically an OLL and PLL skip, except for a U turn to finish.


----------



## sam (Jan 16, 2008)

Average: 19.69 seconds
Individual Times: 22.11, 19.58, 22.58, 23.92, 16.44, 19.17, (26.84), 16.52, 17.97, 18.58, 20.02, (16.23)

First Sub-20 average..... extremely happy right now. Now to do it at Princeton.


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2008)

20.97 average!!! 5 sub-20's!! 4 of them in a row!!!
I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Lofty (Jan 16, 2008)

Statistics for 01-16-2008 02:30:03

Average: 18.39
Standard Deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 15.08
Worst Time: 23.58
Individual Times: 
1.	17.28	B' F' L B F' R2 U2 R U' F R' D' U R2 B2 F L2 R D2 B F2 D2 U' F' U' 
2.	18.41	L R U' B2 L2 D L' R D U B' F D2 R B2 D2 U' B F L D' L R D' L 
3.	20.06	L' R D U' F U B' F' U' L R' B2 F L2 B' F D' U2 L R D L2 R B R2 
4.	21.57	U' L B F' R U' B F D F' U2 B2 F' L2 D' F2 U F2 D' L2 R' B F2 L' F2 
5.	(23.58)	L2 U' B2 L R2 D R B F2 D U' L R2 B' F' U L2 R' B F' L2 F2 D' L2 B' 
6.	16.55	F U2 L R2 B' D B2 L' D U' F2 U2 L' F' L2 B2 L' D2 U' B' F2 D2 U' L' R' 
7.	16.79	L' R2 D U B' F L' R2 B2 D2 U R' D' U B L2 R' U B2 F2 U' L R2 F L2 
8.	16.36	L R' U L' R2 B F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' F' R' B2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 B' 
9.	16.14	F' D' U2 R U L R U B L2 R2 B L' R B F L' F L D' U L2 B2 F' U 
10.	21.15	D U2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D U L' R' F' L D2 U' L2 D U' F2 R' F R' B2 F2 D2 
11.	19.55	U2 R B' F' L U2 L R D U R2 U R' B' F2 D' F D2 B2 F R B2 F D2 U2 
12.	(15.08)	L2 D2 U R' B F D2 B F' L' R' B2 D F2 L' B R2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D' L 
I am getting better at this whole using both hands thing. I can't wait to get my second cube this weekend so I will have a cube made for use with both hands. Hopefully then my averages will drop quite quickly.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 16, 2008)

New great event, the "fold realy" = Snake, Magic and Master magic.

Best so far is 12.68.

Sub 10 is probably possible for me but I don't like to destroy my puzzles while attemting to reach it =)


----------



## sam (Jan 17, 2008)

I still dont know G's or N's... For G's i just do 3 Corner then 3 Edge and for N perms i just use a T permutation then 3 corner cycle. those solves are normally around 21-24. 
OH average of 12 was 41.29. Still haven't gotten a sub 30 .


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 17, 2008)

Got quite a few sub-16 solves today... That was weird.


----------



## pjk (Jan 17, 2008)

I did a 14.95 avg of 12 today, my first sub-15 avg of 12. And it was part of a 15.81 rolling avg of 30.


----------



## magicsquares (Jan 17, 2008)

I won our school competition today. I got a cap, bag and jacket of our school.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 18, 2008)

Statistics for 01-18-2008 08:53:01

Cubes Solved: 100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.53
Standard Deviation: 1.88
Best Time: 12.97
Worst Time: 22.25

I had about 4 20+s, and only like 6-7 sub 14s. Best RA was 15.05. Also, my stupid center cap got lost with 5 cubes left, so I had to use my other cube.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jan 19, 2008)

Heilige Torte!!!

Today has been weird for me. I couldn't do better than a 21.8x second average earlier today, but when I sit down in my room and turn on some Demon Hunter, this is what happens.

Average: 18.99 seconds
Individual Times: 20.69, 17.15, 16.86, 22.89, 16.89, 16.71, 21.20, (16.26), (24.42), 20.20, 18.96, 18.32

First time I have ever gotten sub 19, and the first time I have gotten so many sub 17 solves without getting lucky. The 16.26 was lucky, though


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2008)

My first ever average of 50: 24.71. Best rolling average of 23.48. Not too good, this was my warm up, for a long day ahead! Btw, is it normal to only get THREE U PERMS out of 50 SOLVES!!?? What a complete load of crap^^


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 22, 2008)

Dene said:


> Btw, is it normal to only get THREE U PERMS out of 50 SOLVES!!??


You should expect 5.555... So, not WAY too few...


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2008)

Pfff, lol, what a rip off! I got mainly G's I think, but still, I normally get more U's than that


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jan 22, 2008)

Dene said:


> My first ever average of 50: 24.71. Best rolling average of 23.48. Not too good, this was my warm up, for a long day ahead! Btw, is it normal to only get THREE U PERMS out of 50 SOLVES!!?? What a complete load of crap^^



You think that is crap? Try getting 4 U perms in an average of 100, and doing horribly in all of them!


----------



## KConny (Jan 22, 2008)

I did my first sub 30 OH avg of 12 earlier today.


----------



## Erik (Jan 22, 2008)

It's even worse when you do 2 times an avg of 100 and have 0 skips :S


----------



## Leo (Jan 23, 2008)

Hehe last average of 100 I took I only got 1 H perm

Accomplishment: First successful BLD solve 1/18/08, then my next attempt on 1/22/08 was successful too


----------



## MiloD (Jan 23, 2008)

new averages 

3:16 5x5 single
1:55 4x4 single
3.84 snake


----------



## Dene (Jan 23, 2008)

Leo said:


> Hehe last average of 100 I took I only got 1 H perm
> 
> Accomplishment: First successful BLD solve 1/18/08, then my next attempt on 1/22/08 was successful too



Woo, awesome! I know how it feels, I just did my first BLD solve a week ago too!


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2008)

Woohoo!
First sub-30 OH solve on a PLL skip, 28.55!!

43.15 average, new record (by over 4 seconds lol).


----------



## MiloD (Jan 25, 2008)

23.49 average of 10

and i just had my first sub 20 ever.....17.58!! it was a PLL skip which i recognized before i did the OLL so i just oriented two coners with z U' R' U R....

awesome.


----------



## dh144498 (Jan 25, 2008)

finally a sub 20 avg (18. 65), and im catching up to my friend who taught me how to cube.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Jan 25, 2008)

catching up eh? yeah right....
best 3x3x3 average 17.46
best non-lucky single solve 12.xx
best one handed average: 31.xx (almost sub 30...)
best one handed single: 21.6x

RA 3x3x3: 18 something
Goal: sub 15 by May 26th


----------



## Dyste (Jan 25, 2008)

This isn't cube related, but I finally got internet back!! Whoo!! I haven't had internet since Wednesday of last week. No one missed me, I bet.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 25, 2008)

I missed you!
More related I have done a couple solves after watching Erik's 5x5 videos and can finally get it in under 5 minutes lol yay.
Edit: PB 4:33.43


----------



## Dyste (Jan 25, 2008)

Haha, well, that's nice. I also got a 4x4 at last, if that's more on topic. Of course, I haven't had internet to help with learning a method and I haven't opened it yet..


----------



## FU (Jan 25, 2008)

Average: 17.88 seconds
Individual Times: 16.45, 18.25, 18.58, 20.47, 16.66, (21.25), 19.36, 16.26, 19.33, 16.62, 16.83, (15.33)

Sub-18 at last! Progress seems a bit slow. Almost a month and a half for a mere 2 seconds, from sub-20 to sub-18.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 25, 2008)

FU said:


> Average: 17.88 seconds
> Individual Times: 16.45, 18.25, 18.58, 20.47, 16.66, (21.25), 19.36, 16.26, 19.33, 16.62, 16.83, (15.33)
> 
> Sub-18 at last! Progress seems a bit slow. Almost a month and a half for a mere 2 seconds, from sub-20 to sub-18.



That's actually quite normal.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 25, 2008)

4x4
Average: 3:02.76
Individual Times: 2:56.89, 3:21.09, 3:22.26, 2:50.75, 2:55.28, 2:55.28, (3:23.64), 3:01.48, 3:16.28, (2:44.95), 2:49.81, 2:58.47

So close to sub-3 but maybe tonight when i'm back or tomorrow, but Single Record.

(first 7 solves made me laugh just about 2 times +-2:53 and +- 3:22)


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, those solves are really consistent. When I do 4x4 my range is from 2:30-3:50 LOL.


----------



## dh144498 (Jan 26, 2008)

alex ur going down by may 26 b/c imma have a sub 15 avg.
and i AM catching up to u. pce.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

(2.47) 4.00 (6.06) 3.66 5.61 2.97 2.58 3.65 4.21 5.06 4.31 4.43 => 4.05

On video, too! So close to sub-4...


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Jan 27, 2008)

Finally my first average with all sub-20 solves.

18.11 18.77 15.28 19.39 17.27 16.20 16.78 18.34 17.59 17.39 17.74 17.47 - avg = 17.57

Gilles new video must have inspired me.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally achieved my goal I set in August. Sub 20 average.
Also did the 3x3x3 BLD which I never thought I would be able to do.

Average 19.97
19.72, 20.20, 21.69, (17.31), 20.08, 18.34, 19.92, 22.17 ,19.12, 19.69, 18.53, (22.88)


----------



## Lofty (Jan 29, 2008)

Sub 24 average of 50 
23.65 average with pb ra of 22.41 yay!
Closer to sub 20... I'm working on the OLL's now. I never learned the ones with out any edges...


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 29, 2008)

Average of 100: 23.84 
RA: 21.31

Still need some PLLs and most of OLLs ^^ but now I got to learn for school, most important exams are in the mid of febuary


----------



## Dene (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally sub15 solve!!! On a PLL skip, 14.69!!


----------



## sam (Jan 29, 2008)

35.02 39.13 39.21 (32.88) (45.38) 36.41 34.96 37.03 43.28 42.34 35.58 40.06

38.30 OH average. hoping to get a sub 40 average at Kearny and Princeton.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jan 30, 2008)

I got a new 4x4 to replace my dying Eastsheen! It's a rubik's brand this time... by the way, how long does it take to break these things in? It's annoying getting a 2:48 solve, and then getting a 2:01 on my ES cube, and on a harder solve!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2008)

Average: 5.77
Individual Solving Times: 3.21, 6.21, 6.40, (7.53), 6.78, 5.50, 5.13, 5.61, 5.78, (2.05), 6.69, 6.38

2x2 obviously. the 2.05 was a nikals+U2 and the 3.21 was real lucky too. Otherwise, I'm still happy with that average.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 1, 2008)

Sub 20 first time! 19.36 seconds! came after 100s of sub 25s


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2008)

malcolm said:


> Sub 20 first time! 19.36 seconds! came after 100s of sub 25s



Yay! Some New Zealand competition!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 2, 2008)

Average: 2:42.97
Individual Solving Times: 2:37.94, 2:56.56, 2:44.65, 2:36.41, 2:44.30, (2:19.36), 2:49.28, 2:38.91, 2:19.69, (2:56.71), 2:48.33, 2:53.65

New megaminx times.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> malcolm said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 20 first time! 19.36 seconds! came after 100s of sub 25s
> ...



Well, you got me beaten on 2H and OH my best singles seem to be roughly your averages, but i can beat you on BLD and 4x4x4, and there is no competition for feet... my pb for that is about 12 mins...


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol, I'm working on BLD and 4x4, although not too much...


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 3, 2008)

i got my first sub 19 average of 12 ever, it was on the SC, yeow


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 3, 2008)

Average: 2:30.55
Individual Solving Times: 2:27.66, 2:34.96, 2:28.56, 2:35.36, 2:23.66, 2:15.61, 2:31.02, 2:34.75, 2:35.55, (2:39.27), 2:38.41, (2:09.63)

Another one... First sub 130 also! Getting better...


---EDIT---
Average: 2:19.86
Individual Solving Times: 2:20.34, 2:29.15, 2:27.66, (2:03.65), 2:20.69, 2:19.63, 2:16.97, 2:12.81, (2:30.09), 2:16.47, 2:18.93, 2:15.94

wow... i'm getting better way quicker...


----------



## Jacco (Feb 4, 2008)

Accomplished a succesful BLD solve in competition, after a month of practising. Also had a sub-35 3x3 average.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2008)

Average: 1:56.58
Individual Solving Times: 1:52.53, 1:54.88, 2:01.25, 1:59.81, 1:53.11, 2:00.00, 1:59.21, 1:53.56, 1:52.61, 1:58.80, (2:01.93), (1:44.05)

great 5x5 average. Done while racing Michael Gottlieb in #rubik. The last solve is a PB. RA of 23 cubes.


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

New OH average of 12, 41.86. Look out sub-40, here I come!! New PB by a few milliseconds too.


----------



## FU (Feb 5, 2008)

First average of 12 with all sub-20 solves

Average: 18.61 seconds
Individual Times: 18.97, 18.97, 19.72, 19.05, 17.69, 17.75, (19.83), 19.08, 18.33, 18.48, 18.02, (16.44)

Fastest time: 16.44
Slowest time: 19.83
Standard Deviation: 0.66

Decent SD too. Okay average.


----------



## MiloD (Feb 5, 2008)

I just broke my 5x5 record 3 times in an average of 5

old record was 3:13.15

times were 3:10.90, 3:17.34, 3:11.14, (3:19.55), 3:07.38

average = 3:11.69!!!

holy crap...it must be the music...a live version of "teen town" by weather report.

Sub 3 average is probably less than 1 month away


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 6, 2008)

I got my Meffert's minx yesterday! And I have named it "Miniminx!"

Creativity aside, I'm getting way better with my Rubik's 4x4. I also realized that I really need to work on this new minx if I want it to even like me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 6, 2008)

Average: 1:51.80
Individual Solving Times: (1:38.44), 1:44.81, (2:33.33), 1:46.40, 1:51.05, 1:51.15, 1:49.94, 1:58.80, 1:48.71, 2:01.46, 1:51.02, 1:54.63


Read it and weep... dropped PBs by 5 and 6 seconds since yesterday! Getting ready for Kearny, and it's looking good.


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2008)

New best average of 12, 20.91, yay!! sub20 is now in my sights!!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 6, 2008)

Average: 5:21.40
Individual Times: 5:28.41, 5:33.83, (4:49.36), 5:36.50, 5:13.56, 5:33.31, 5:04.25, 4:58.11, 5:39.88, (5:54.55), 5:32.22, 4:53.97

my first avg of 12 with the 5x5, also first sub-5s


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2008)

20.80 now! What an improvement, and that was just my warm up! I see sub 20 this week!!!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 7, 2008)

Outch... were bored last night and made an avg of 12 at solving 2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 (it was like 8:40 or so)
and now i just made an avg at the 5x5 again
Average: 4:43.83
Individual Times: 4:46.83, 4:45.77, 4:39.59, 4:48.33, 4:42.11, 4:53.51, 4:49.56, 4:33.12, 4:53.42, 4:26.11, (4:12.75), (4:57.62)

that's sooo sick, better avg than last nights single and no more time over 5, i wish this would happen to the 3x3, sub 20 solve one day, sub 20 avg the next *_*


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 7, 2008)

I was playing with Miniminx last night, and I got a 6:02 solve. I was like "Wtf, I want sub 6." So I took another solve, and I got 5:02 

I still need better springs though. Erik, how the heck do you do it????


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 7, 2008)

so now you are "Wtf, I want sub 5"? ^^ got a solve megaminx 4:40, but mostly about 5:30 - 6:30
you will get it
i just got the sucking 5$ von cube4you... but enough for fun solving ^^


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 8, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> so now you are "Wtf, I want sub 5"? ^^ got a solve megaminx 4:40, but mostly about 5:30 - 6:30
> you will get it
> i just got the sucking 5$ von cube4you... but enough for fun solving ^^


Ha ha, I did that whole "I want sub 5!" thing, so I picked up my old chinese minx and got a 3:33


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2008)

New best average 20.33, so close!!!


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I DID IT!!! SUB20!!!

Average: 19.77 seconds
Individual Times: 19.03, 20.81, (23.00), 17.90, 18.50, 21.58, 16.72, 22.71, 22.33, 19.30, 18.78, (15.25)

Crap I was happy for that PLL skip on the last one  
Sorry Daniel


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 8, 2008)

gratz for sub-20 =)


----------



## Lofty (Feb 9, 2008)

I was breaking in my new pink cube for use as a back-up OH and for use in marathons and such so I did an average of 100 both hands with it.
Average of 100: 19.54
Best RA: 18.43
I had a couple sub-15 loads of sub-17 even a 16.61 where I did a left handed T perm.


----------



## MiloD (Feb 9, 2008)

3:02.99 5x5 single!!!

I bet I will have a sub 3 single by Sunday night...any takers? Bob? Tyson??


----------



## Lofty (Feb 9, 2008)

Back to my normal OH cube.
Average of 100: 23.00 I had loads of bad solves like the last 15
Best RA: 21.67
20.48, 23.66, 23.11, (17.38), 20.27 21.74, 18.81, 22.00, 22.93, (25.35), 25.3, 18.36


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 9, 2008)

5x5: 3:50.55
Finally sub-4 and I got pairity too, I am so damn happy =) next step to got sub-4 avg ^^


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> I was playing with *Miniminx* last night,



Sounds like a good mod name!


----------



## MiloD (Feb 9, 2008)

so...... i did it.....2:55.69 on 5x5; my first sub 3.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 10, 2008)

20.60, (18.48),	24.36, 22.19, 21.36, (24.85), 19.30, 23.55+, 21.04, 18.96, 23.41 20.46	
Average= 21.51 SD= 1.82
Slightly faster than yesterday. I just got back from rock climbing so may hand was kinda tired but I still managed to do 68 solves... Tho I have had averages very close to this one this one made me realize sub-20 really is in my grasp. Idk if it was just that my hand was tired before going in but it didn't seem like it took as much effort as it used to get good times.


----------



## mikatzz (Feb 10, 2008)

ive been cubbing like 3-4 months now, it was my first time i checked my avg and my avg of 10 was 01:24:50 It could be better if id learn all Oll and Pll algs, but i don't have much time for them duo school


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 11, 2008)

ok it isnt much of an accomplishment, but i memorized 2 PLL algs today and i think i got faster at my F2L


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 11, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Speedy McFastfast said:
> 
> 
> > I was playing with *Miniminx* last night,
> ...



It's not a mod though, it's just a Meffert's minx  They're so much tinier than the Chinese ones though, it's pretty friggin awesome.


----------



## Dene (Feb 11, 2008)

New personal best, 14.77 non-lucky  . Great X-cross, 2 slots already had corners in. Sune, V-perm.


----------



## FU (Feb 11, 2008)

Just did an average of 100, not very pleasing.

Average of 100: 19.54
Best Average: 17.65

It really wore me out after 50 solves, and I got lots of solves above 20 after that halfway mark. Screwups on crosses and wrongly executed PLLs made it worse. I have to practise more, and I will


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2008)

4.58 7.02 6.05 (3.41) (7.93) 6.66 5.97 5.65 4.02 5.77 3.91 4.80

5.44 Average

Nice little 2x2 average i got . I'm normally not this good.

Just did 40 Master magic solves as well, 2.09 (2.33) 2.15 2.15 2.11 (1.93) 2.18 2.13 2.19 2.13 2.16 2.13
2.14 Average. Might try to roll that 2.33 out


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 12, 2008)

Finally...

(11.89), 10.22, 11.53, 10.39, 10.91, 10.09, 11.50, 11.69, 10.08, 10.97, (09.06), 11.12 = *10.85* average

Now I just need to do that in competition.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 12, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Finally...
> 
> (11.89), 10.22, 11.53, 10.39, 10.91, 10.09, 11.50, 11.69, 10.08, 10.97, (09.06), 11.12 = *10.85* average
> 
> Now I just need to do that in competition.



wow! amazing average! congrats man!


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2008)

He stole my word ^^ This is amazing, Mr. Baum, that puts you up a place on the UWR page!! And indeed, getting that in a competition would straight up cut a second of the current record average, go for it!


----------



## samwillan (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been cubing for 2 weeks now and yesterday I got these times:

Average: 1:14.00
Individual Times: 1:06.41, 1:25.27, 1:13.76, 1:09.17, 1:18.66, 1:17.48, (1:28.44), 1:20.28, (54.67), 1:07.50, 1:12.81, 1:08.67

54.67 is my pb but I skipped OLL

I know 7/57 OLL and 6/21 PLL so I have a lot to learn



Great average Jason


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes!!! Finally!!!

3x3x3: 28.61 28.20 29.62 (25.58) 27.20 25.67 (37.80) 25.62 30.08 32.09 30.81 28.22 = *28.61* average!

And shortly after that I got a 23.95 non-lucky single solve. I was beginning to think I'd never go sub-30 average, but I finally did it. It took me more than a year to get there. (All that time on big cubes blind didn't speed things along, I'm sure. )

I'm really glad I learned all the OLLs. They're finally mostly reasonable speed now (at least for me - I'm still slow compared to most of you guys on them). I'm sure that my F2L needed more work, but I had decided the quickest and easiest way to sub-30 for me was to learn the OLLs, and I'm now convinced I was right. For most people, I'm sure the best approach is to work on F2L, but if you're really badly stuck above 30 seconds, I recommend learning the OLLs - at least it's a way to get unstuck.


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2008)

And speaking of OLL's, I just leanred my last two! Finally, Those damn OLL's will never be a problem again (except changing my crappy algorithms). Bye bye OLL, hello MGLS!


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 12, 2008)

Finally all plls sub 3!


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2008)

New OH non-lucky personal best, 30.83!

EDIT: Average of 55: 43.73.

New best average of 12: 40.41 seconds
Individual Times: 35.28, (28.80), 44.55, 36.90, 39.46, 42.83, 45.16, (46.88), 41.68, 40.30, 41.16, 36.81

28.8 was lucky, of course, almost a new PB...


----------



## MiloD (Feb 13, 2008)

2:50.90 5x5 single...3:02.51 average of 5

basically I've been tearing through 5x5 since early December and it is the coolest of all puzzles.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 13, 2008)

Sub 20! After so long!
I was hovering around 20-22 for about 2 months now.
Average: 19.82
No lucky solves.
Fastest: 16.82
Slowest: 23.84


----------



## MiloD (Feb 14, 2008)

congratulations. there should some type of medal or pin you get for getting sub 20

oh yeah....and 3:02.99 BLD

timed with itunes so I don't have actual .xx


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2008)

MiloD said:


> congratulations. there should some type of medal or pin you get for getting sub 20



I totally agree, it is such a breakthrough!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 14, 2008)

So I changed my style a bit, getting I think my second best average (fastest with less than 2 lucky cases, but this one had none):

12.86, 13.93, (10.08), 12.02, 14.30, 11.33, (14.44), 12.78, 13.53, 11.75, 13.96, 12.44 => *12.89* (SD: 1.27)

Hopefully I can do this kind of stuff in competition.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 15, 2008)

Sub 19! and nearly 18! with a 18.03. Very lucky though, PLL and one pair skipped, my 19.67 non lucky was better..


----------



## Lofty (Feb 15, 2008)

sub 18 w00t!
17.61! for both hands of course.
I had a few sub 15's in there one lucky one not. About 1 second faster than the last I took an average and its only getting faster lol. maybe sub 15 in a week or two


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2008)

3x3x3 OH 3(5) average

59.22 (54.27) (1:35.73) 1:05.19 57.98 => 1:00.78

F2L-VH-COLL (2 times I used ZB LL in this average)

So close to sub 60  Well, I'm pleased anyway and I hope I can do this good in Helsinki (I'm normaly around 70 seconds) .


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2008)

Lofty said:


> sub 18 w00t!
> 17.61! for both hands of course.
> I had a few sub 15's in there one lucky one not. About 1 second faster than the last I took an average and its only getting faster lol. maybe sub 15 in a week or two



Lol, all that OH cubing is really paying off for you. If you focussed on 2H for like a month you would probably be sub14


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 16, 2008)

well, i am hopefully getting my pyraminx soon from meffterts so i will start on that soon. also today i think i am getting better at OLL and PLL but i still need to memorize more OLLs

i think i will be able to get sub 50 soon!!!  if i keep practicing

oh and i am able to go to the competition in Wisconsin (in the spring time) im so excited!!!


----------



## malcolm (Feb 17, 2008)

sub 40 OH with a 36.xx PLL skip
and a 2:05 BLD =) nearly sub-2..


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 17, 2008)

My first sub-20 average!(Also sub-19?!) All solves non lucky.  I usually average 20.50 - 22.00. I did like 20 PLL time attacks throughout the day beforehand, maybe that helped? 

Statistics for 02-17-2008 03:41:38

Average: *18.75*
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 15.60
Worst Time: 22.70
Individual Times: 
1.	16.94	B2 F D' U2 L' U2 F' L' B L' R2 U2 L' D' L2 D U B' F2 L U2 B2 F U B' 
2.	17.47	R B F' L2 B2 U B2 R U' B L R' B L2 D2 U' B2 F D2 U L2 R B2 F R2 
3.	16.45	U2 R2 B2 F' L R' B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' F L2 R' U B2 F' R' F' R D' U' B 
4.	18.80	R' B F U2 F' D' U R' B2 U2 R D U B2 F L2 B' F U2 F2 D U L2 R' U' 
5.	18.49	D B2 U2 L' R2 B D' U B F' D' F D U' L2 R' D U2 B' F U2 L' F2 D U' 
6.	20.46	U B' F2 D2 L2 D B' D U2 F' D2 U L B2 D' B' D B2 F D U' R2 F2 D2 U2 
7.	19.19	L' R2 F2 L' D2 L B F L2 R B' D L R2 F U2 B' F D2 F' L' R F2 L R 
8.	21.45	L2 R B2 U2 R D' U' B D2 U B' F2 L R2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 F' L U R' D' U' 
9.	(15.60)	B2 F' D L2 R' D' L U2 R U' L2 U2 R2 F' D' L' R2 D2 U L2 D' B' L R2 D2 
10.	19.11	B' R D U2 L' D B2 F D' R2 D2 U2 R' F U B' D L' D' U2 B2 F D2 R U2 
11.	19.10	L2 R D' U' B' L2 B' R F' R2 F' L' B D2 L R2 D' R B U2 B2 D' U L R 
12.	(22.70)	L F L' B' F2 D' R' B' U' B' F L2 D F' L' R2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R'


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 18, 2008)

yay! i learned a new algorithm and need to learn only one or two more to finish learning them! and then i just need to get faster at keyhole F2L and i will be sub 50, im so excited


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 18, 2008)

I got a 4:35 solve with Miniminx the other night. I finally got that stupid thing tuned up, but only after sacrificing my Chinese minx in order to do so.

Oh, and I didn't kill myself on this snowboarding trip this weekend. I guess that counts as good, right?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 18, 2008)

Snake:

(6.11) 4.90 4.76 5.78 5.12 5.61 5.12 5.61 5.64 (4.37) 6.03 4.81 => *5.34*

As a comparsion, for the average above I used my modified super snake, for this 3(5) I used a original super stiff not used at all:

11.96 (12.04) 8.96 (7.89) 9.52 => *10.15*


----------



## alexc (Feb 18, 2008)

I optimized my OH PLL's. I did a OH PLL time attack and it was 2:46.xx.  I still suck compared to some other people, but I'm getting better. I also attempted my first multi bld a couple days ago. Did 2 cubes. The result was 1/2 in about 20 minutes. The cool thing was, though, I had a POP on the cube I got right!!! I was doing a T perm to fix the parity, I POPPED, put it back in what I thought was the right way, took like a minute to figure out where I had left off in the T perm, and continued. I was so surprised I got that one right!  The other cube was off by 3 edges. I am learning a letter pair system to help my memo. (which took about 13-15 minutes I think) I will do another attempt after I finish learning it.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 18, 2008)

yay i got sub 40 actually!!! 36.63, it was amazing, it wasnt lucky tho.... weird........


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 19, 2008)

*46.47* .... 3x3x3 OH single, no luck. My first sub 50!!!

Had a nice 5 turn cross, normal but (for me) wery fluid F2L, VH was a RUR'U'F' and COLL a Sune and in the end U EPLL so it was a easy LL.


----------



## Erik (Feb 20, 2008)

Passed my driving exam!!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations Erik!

I guess that is some extra motivation for you to come to Danish Open


----------



## Henrik (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrates Erik
Now I hope that you are the one driving to Denmark Open 

Henrik


----------



## Karthik (Feb 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> It seems like I need about 300 solves on average to drop one second off my time, and my averages of 100 are around 33 seconds right now.


Actually you are doing very well Mike.
Assuming you do 100 solves a day, and take a break on Sunday. On a linear scale you would improve 2 second every week!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

If I was sure that doing 300 solves would take 1 second of my time, I would start doing 3000 solves right now. I think most people need much more than that.

You are probably not improving as fast as some people because:
a) You are older
b) You don't focus on just 3x3x3

And John Louis is one of those people that are "bad" at speedcubing but can do big cubes blind

Actually, I don't know anyone that is really good at big cubes blind that is really good at speedcubing (except _maybe _Mátyás). Chris, Daniel and Tim are all sub 20, but not really fast. The same seems to be true for FMC by the way (except Gilles Roux).

Getting really fast at 3x3x3 (sub 15) just requires dedication and focus. (there are always exceptions like Erik, Mátyás, Milan, Ron)


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Getting really fast at 3x3x3 (sub 15) just requires dedication and focus. (there are always exceptions like Erik, Mátyás, Milan, Ron)


What do you mean by "exceptions"?


----------



## tim (Feb 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Actually, I don't know anyone that is really good at big cubes blind that is really good at speedcubing (except _maybe _Mátyás). Chris, Daniel and Tim are all sub 20, but not really fast. The same seems to be true for FMC by the way (except Gilles Roux).



The reason why i'm so slow is, that big cubes bld is much more addictive for me than "simple" speedsolves. I usually don't solve more than 100 3x3 per week.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 20, 2008)

tim said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, Daniel and Tim are all sub 20, but not really fast.
> ...



Arnaud I resent that ;-) No not really, but it is my goal to achieve a sub-15 average in competition, despite the fact that I consider myself as specializing in blindfolded cubing. So far I am down to 15.20 officially, so I am at least close to your "fast" mark of sub-15 ;-)

And Tim I agree, the reason I don't focus on speedsolving hardly anymore (I used to focus on 4x4x4 speedsolve in 2005 almost exclusively) is that big cubes blind is just so addicting.

Although I focus on blindfolded almost exclusively now, I do still practice 3x3x3 speed. But I agree it's a secondary focus for me.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, Arnaud. Actually, to my knowledge, John Louis is the ONLY one who can solve big cubes BLD and is actually slower than me at the 3x3x3.

I know Chris, Daniel, and Tim are not considered by most to be very fast, but they're blindingly fast from my perspective. And even you are pretty amazing at the 3x3x3 from my point of view.  (Especially when you consider you use a "beginner" method.) (And honestly, calling your version of the method a "beginner" method definitely deserves quotes, as optimized as you've gotten it.)

I guess I'm improving 1 second per 300 solves because I'm still a beginner by speedcubing standards. I'll probably see it taking many more solves per second of improvement as I get better (as Karthik suggests).

I guess I was wrong - it really does take that much practice. I'm just not sure I can see working that hard on the 3x3x3 - it's just not as much fun for me as most of the other events. But I really get hurt by my "lack of fundamentals", I think, which is why I started working on it at all lately.

Oh, and up until very recently (the past few weeks), most weeks I probably didn't do more than 20 regular 3x3x3 solves per week. I usually did more 3x3x3 BLD solves per week than I did 3x3x3 sighted solves. I guess that explains why I'm so bad at it.

Oh, and I just want to say thank you to everyone for your responses. They give me reason to believe I might be able to get reasonably passable at 3x3x3 someday. Thank you!


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 20, 2008)

I got a sub 18 solve this morning. So much for me being tired... If only I could do that well at school


----------



## Dene (Feb 20, 2008)

Erik said:


> Passed my driving exam!!



Wow, how old do you have to be to get your license over there?


----------



## Erik (Feb 20, 2008)

That would be 18 years, 16 for moped, (and for those interested: 16 for beer/smokes, 18 for strong alcohol/strong smokes )
Too bad it still will take about a week untill I can collect my license...
Now I can maybe be a plus instead of a burden when going for long trips by car xD


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2008)

lol, strong smokes. If only in the US...


----------



## Dene (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol, New Zealand is so lenient with driving it's crazy. and exactly 16 and a half years old you can be fully legal to drive on the road. As for buying cigarettes/alcohol, 18. But they want to change those, and I agree.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 21, 2008)

So where I live in the US (I think it varies by state) you can drive with a license driver of 21 in he passenger seat at 15 and drive fully on your own at 16. Cigarettes 18, alcohol 21.
Looks like we are more lenient than you with driving.


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2008)

Wrong.
You can first get your learners license at the age of fifteen by passing a multi-choice test, where you can drive with a passenger who has owned their full license for at least 2 years (18.5 years old minimum, then). After 6 months, you can get your restricted license by passing a short 15 minute driving test. On your restricted you can drive by yourself between the hours of 5am and 10pm. You may only have passengers if you have a person in the front seat who has had their full license for at least 2 years, yet again. After 6 months on your restricted you can complete a "Defensive Driving course", which then cuts 6 months off the time before you can go for your full license. Without the course you have to wait 18 months to go for your full license, with the course, one year. The full license test involves a 45-60 minute driving test. So at 15 and a half you can be driving on your own in New Zealand.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 21, 2008)

ok maybe you are right... well at least about getting it sooner.
here for testing all you have to take is 4 hour online test about drugs and alcohol (nothing at all about driving) and a 20 minute multi-choice test for the learners license (No actual test on the road or in a car).
5am to 11pm for a year when you turn 16 and take like a 15 minute driving course... basically you drive down a small back road, park, and do a 3-point turn. then when 17 you can drive whenever time of day.
anyway both our countries are quite relaxed compared to most places where you must be 18 and have more extensive testing.
Personally I have had to take a 4 hour defensive driving course and a 12 hour advanced driving improvement course but thats only because I have a few Unlawful speed violations lol.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 21, 2008)

ok an actual accomplishment this time.
I got another new OH pb single!!
12.75!
nice cross nice f2l then a zbll case that happens to be a COLL I know. (I did recognize the case tho)
f2l = 9 LL= 3.75 approximately.
Solves like these really motivate me to learn all ZBLL (I only know most COLL but can recognize when they are the ZBLL case) but it will take so long to do and I will have to work on a new way to do f2l unless ZBf2l is more OH friendly then is Vhf2l


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2008)

You speed? Lofty, that's terrible! For us the Defensive Driving Course is really easy. Sit in a room with about 15 people for 3 one hour sessions, fill out the book (lady/teacher or whatever) gives the answers. In fact, just after I completed mine they added in a compulsory driving test with it as well, but I didn't have to  . The only tickets I've ever had a re parking tickets, but I mean, parking here is insane.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 22, 2008)

Ha, I would be able to get my license this coming Thursday if my mom would let me...


3:26 megaminx solve, I'm getting better!


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 22, 2008)

I made a thread that got sticky-ed! Not sure how recent this happened, but recently enough for me to look unknowingly through the first 2 pages of threads in the "Speedcubing" subforum before realizing that it was at the top the whole time


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 22, 2008)

Pyraminx sub-10!
Not by much, but it happened.

I know it's not that good. But it made me excited.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 22, 2008)

I actually took an average of 12 today! 20.34... But a whole pile of solves were sub 18!

Then when I wasn't keeping track of my solves (I was using my stackmat) I got a pile of 19 second solves... So, I basically got a sub 20 average, but I'm just not sure what


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2008)

Woowoo!!!!! New PB of 12.58 seconds! Crazy solve, off this algorithm: 
D F' U2 L2 D' L2 D' B F2 D R2 D2 R U R U' D R' U B' R2 D2 F2 D' B'

3 move cross (on B face from scramble), easy first pair, second and third pairs prepared themselves nicely, easy fourth pair, easy OLL, J perm, 44 moves total. Yay! Imagine if I was to get 5 of those in a competition?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 24, 2008)

1:51.05 on the 4x4x4. Got it on video, too!

Yay.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2008)

This is irrelevant but I'm gonna put it here anyway. I managed to survive the holidays, and finally got back to University today!!! Oh my salvation at that place of paradise!


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucas what cube what that one? a 4x4 or what? BLD??

got a new avg. on 4x4- 5:59.xx, still not that great but i have only solved it when i feel like it ( i need to get my edge pairing way faster too)


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 25, 2008)

Average: 23.03 seconds
Individual Times: 22.18, 22.62, 25.25, 23.78, 23.66, 22.19, 22.71, (25.31), (20.41), 20.43, 22.77, 24.67


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 25, 2008)

I managed to put the stickers on my black DIY wrong... This means that I can't get the amazing times I should be getting, seeing as my opposites are next to each other...

Anyone got free stickers? Lol, my prepaid visa card doesn't work with paypal for some stupid reason


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2008)

And who's prepared to implement that into a competition?  . 

On a more serious note, I got my second ever sub-20 average, of 19.99  . Not my best average, but I'm really happy that I got this!! Now to make it a regular occurence.


----------



## Claesson (Feb 26, 2008)

I learned the 4x4x4 parityfix yesterday, and today i took it with me to work, i did 1:57, first sub 2 (with pllparity)! I think i will do better if i just learn to pair a bit faster!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 26, 2008)

Average: 1:39.30
Individual Solving Times: (1:27.97), 1:36.84, 1:30.80, 1:38.91, 1:43.63, (1:46.38), 1:42.27, 1:42.59, 1:40.59, 1:42.34, 1:39.75, 1:35.31

new K4 average. Pretty consistent, and decent times for like 5 days of solving.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 26, 2008)

MoB, I'm saddened... I've been using K4 for months, and I still haven't gotten a sub 2 average 

I got two 17s in a row last night with a DIY with the stickers put on wrong (weird color scheme, blue opp orange). I wish I had my normal colors, or else I would be awesomely fast with this cube.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 27, 2008)

just learned the remaining PLLs, finally got them all. Now I need to train recognition, execution will improve over the time and when I am bored I make the new PLLs to remember and train them....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2008)

Cerberus: You hadn't yet learned all the PLLs, only know 14 OLLs, you do straight CFOP, and you average 23 seconds??? I know all the PLLs and OLLs and I still average 32 seconds. Obviously what they say about the F2L being most important is true!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 27, 2008)

At that Average I worked with 14 PLLs (no N no G and no V), learnt them the last 5 days. ^^
and yeah I do CFOP with 2-Look-OLL got those 
7 Corner only 
+2 out of my Y perm 
+2 für Edge Orientation 
(+1 mirror case at P) 
+2 for only edges


----------



## KConny (Feb 27, 2008)

I was sub20 before I knew all OLL's, so was two of my friends aswell.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2008)

KConny said:


> I was sub20 before I knew all OLL's, so was two of my friends aswell.



Yeah, I guess that's common, but not knowing all the PLLs and being sub-25 on average seems at least somewhat unusual based on what I've seen around here.

Edit: And yes, I know Arnaud is an exception - he's around 25 average and uses 4LLL and keyhole. But I meant other than Arnaud.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 27, 2008)

I finally got the stickers on my black DIY fixed! Now I can do awesomely fast solves once I get warmed up! Yay!


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2008)

sub40 OH average. I've been getting in a lot of practise lately.

Average: 39.39 seconds
Individual Times: 39.38, (34.43), (45.46), 39.38, 34.90, 40.06, 38.68, 42.21, 40.75, 37.06, 42.72, 38.78


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 28, 2008)

Average: 22.51 seconds
Individual Times: (24.93), 21.71, 23.86, 23.24, 24.08, 23.03, 18.77, 23.54, (16.63), 22.60, 20.14, 24.15

hope to improve a lot more ^^


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice job man! By the way, Cerberus, Englisch ist "English" auf Englisch 

I found out today that my old white cube makes an awesome OH cube because of how loose I got it right now  All I need to do is keep the center caps on. My "Tape under the center caps" trick doesn't work too well


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 1, 2008)

3x3x3 OH single: *44.55* .... Normal cross-pairs, VHF2L + ZBLL.


----------



## SkateTracker (Mar 1, 2008)

Sub-4 on a 5x5!!!!   

I got my new Eastsheen yesterday and my times went from a 5:11 PB and 5:30 average on my Rubik's brand to a 4:15 average and a 3:42 PB on my new Eastsheen.

The cube makes a bigger difference than some may think, especially for people with smaller hands like myself.

EDIT: Another new PB, 3:25!


----------



## Mik (Mar 1, 2008)

Solved my first ever 4x4x4 in a little over an hour completely without using the internet or any help.


----------



## KConny (Mar 2, 2008)

19.59 OH, PLL-skip.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 2, 2008)

9.51 3x3x3 speedsolve:

Scramble: L' B R F' L R U' B2 F' R2 D L B2 F2 L2 R' B' D' B F2 D2 B L' D U2

Cross:U' x' M' U2'y RU'
F2L 1: z2y RU'R'd'R'UR
F2L 2: U'LU'L'U2LU'L'
F2L 3: y' RUR'URU'R'
ELS: UR'U'R
CLS: y RU'R'U2RU'R'
PLL skip: U
(39 moves)

Got 7.08 on my first re-execution. 
And now I don't have lucky and non-lucky PB's of 10.00 and 11.00 anymore... 

And {13.20, 14.07, 17.06, 15.22, 14.83, 17.13, (9.51), 16.01, 17.85, 16.57, (18.62), 12.65} > 15.46 avg, but I'm not sure the 13.20 was a 3x3x3 solve, so I'm not counting it.

Also, BLD: {1:50.73, 1:41.44, DNF, 1:43.23, (1:13.01), 1:58.30, 2:27.44, 2:05.35, DNF, 1:58.80, DNF, 1:32.00}


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2008)

Well my 5x5x5 times are improving like crazy. I got sub-6 yesterday, even though my aim was to get that today. So my new aim is now to pull a "Lofty" and get my 5x5x5 times faster than my 4x4x4 times  .


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 2, 2008)

{14.41, 14.10, 16.71, 14.09, 15.79, 17.52, 13.19, (19.14), 14.56, 17.01, (13.13), 13.35}
> 15.07 average
(And yes, this is with MGLS. Of course.  )

This is a good weekend.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats, Lucas, I never imagined MLGS could get so fast


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 3, 2008)

Why not, it replaces OLL with 2gen algs...


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2008)

Woo!!! Keep it up Mr. Garron! My MGLS learning is going great too! (note: this is not true, I have only learnt one algorithm so far  ).


----------



## MiloD (Mar 3, 2008)

wow, i had read a few things but not really understood anything before, but i was just futzing around on my 3x3 and figured out how to do edge commutators! for some reason it just clicked, it was quite amazing actually. a very pleasant surprise


----------



## malcolm (Mar 3, 2008)

Sub 50 OH average! 49.11! need to work on LL, F2L is 30-25 mostly, ll takes aaages


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

24.55 on the 3x3x3!


----------



## Dene (Mar 3, 2008)

malcolm said:


> Sub 50 OH average! 49.11! need to work on LL, F2L is 30-25 mostly, ll takes aaages



I'm in a similar boat, except sub40. My F2L is steadily improving, usually about 20-25 seconds now. All of my PLL's are sub8, but some OLL's just take ages...


----------



## malcolm (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah I easily sub 40 whenever i get an all edges oriented OLL, and a alright PLL, but i just hate the r/g/n perms and all the OLLS i dont know..


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 5, 2008)

Failed my driver's license test today....

What's this got to do with puzzles? I have managed not to throw any into the wall.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 5, 2008)

Got PLL Time-Attack sub-70 (67.06) and avg of 12 at 1:11.83
next Goal sub-60, afterwards learn some OLLs and get sub-20 avg
all that till mid of april (German Opens)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 7, 2008)

I finally made myself a signature! Like it? 
Then qqwref joined the fun.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 7, 2008)

Micheal, that's a pretty rad signature 

19.29 3x3 average last night. Second best ever. THAT'S THE STUFF!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 7, 2008)

I erased qq's post, as he is an idiot. Lucas, please change your sig though, it's quite long.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 7, 2008)

Not that its too much of a accomplishment but if i take averages of 5's instead of full averages I got a19.76 average last night


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 7, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I erased qq's post, as he is an idiot. Lucas, please change your sig though, it's quite long.


Aw. You don't like it?
I'm trying to demonstrate how obnoxious it can be (come on, people, don't post an event in your sig if you _haven't even done it yet_!).

Can I keep it until tomorrow, at least?  Please? Pretty please?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 7, 2008)

1:08.xx one handed.

Only 2 seconds off my previous record. But, still faster.

And yes. I know it sucks. But, oh well.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 7, 2008)

Sub -19 average of 12- *18.87*.Didn't expect this to come so soon, consider I got sub-20 just before a few days.


----------



## malcolm (Mar 7, 2008)

48.08 average of 12 OH =)


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I erased qq's post, as he is an idiot. Lucas, please change your sig though, it's quite long.
> ...



Oh you're such a meany  . I wanted to put my sig in a table, personally, but I can't see any way of doing that. My sig is my only way for keeping up with my best times ^^


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 7, 2008)

Dene... You can have a sig, that's like yours, I'm ok with that. Just lucas went over the top with spacing, and letter size. That's the only thing that I had an issue with.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh well that's good then  . Anyway, new 5x5x5 Personal Best of 3:51.80. My work on centers has really paid off, this one was about 54 seconds  .


----------



## malcolm (Mar 8, 2008)

48.08 OH avg, 23.70 2h avg, 16.91 2h single =) 3 records in one day yay


----------



## malcolm (Mar 9, 2008)

Woah! just got a 42.87 OH avg, beating my previous by over 5 seconds... And every single time was lower than my previous average! and no times were even sub 41, is that normal?


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, that would mean you had a great Standard Deviation for such big times, but, wow, you are improving very fast Malcolm! You're a threat to my National Records  . Come on, gimme a break >.< . What are your 5x5x5 times like? I need to make sure I can at least get that one  .


----------



## malcolm (Mar 9, 2008)

useless =X like 6-7min. My centers are alright, but those edges take so long to find, and it turns terribly in the 3x3x3 part. my 4x4x4 is around 2:30-3min, not so bad because my cube is nicer. Do you have eastsheen or rubiks?


----------



## MiloD (Mar 9, 2008)

2:51.37 5x5 avg 5 of 7

the single that got excluded was my personal best of 2:34.78


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a sub-25 PB, a sub-30 average, and the day after a PB of 20.33 seconds.
Not much to most people on this forum but a big step for me.


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2008)

malcolm said:


> useless =X like 6-7min. My centers are alright, but those edges take so long to find, and it turns terribly in the 3x3x3 part. my 4x4x4 is around 2:30-3min, not so bad because my cube is nicer. Do you have eastsheen or rubiks?



Oh ok. I have all Rubik's cubes. I just got my new 6 cubes FINALLY yesterday, so I have quite a supply here now  . My 5x5x5 time are sub4 at the moment, which is good, I've made really quick progress. My 4x4x4 times are, of course, making automatic improvement without my even practising them. I took my new 4x4x4 straight out of the packet and got my second ever best time with it, lol. I'm not sure if I even need to lube it, it's a bit stiff, but otherwise it's fine!

It seems that the only NR you have is BLD, still  . (you can have it, too!)


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 9, 2008)

19.44 average this weekend. Sub 20 is happening slightly more often for me.


----------



## malcolm (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a sq-1 record =P i think i did it in like 30 mins, but it broke... and after i get more cubes, ill go for multi BLD too =) and hopefully ill try 4x4x4 BLD


----------



## FU (Mar 10, 2008)

Average: 15.69 seconds
Fastest time: 13.84
Slowest time: 17.56
Standard deviation: 00.84

Individual Times: (13.84), 16.74, 15.98, 15.47, (17.56), 14.70, 14.38, 16.19, 16.86, 15.78, 15.98, 14.81

Wow sub-16 at last, a whole 3 weeks after my previous best ave 16.18. Beat it by half a second too


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a sub19 average of 5, but then once I kept on going I got times like 23... WHY CAN'T I BE CONSISTENT???


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2008)

1:01.90, 1:03.52, (1:24.22), 1:16.11, (59.44), 1:09.81, 1:00.83, 1:17.44, 1:06.93, 1:16.43, 1:12.90, 1:07.55

1:09.34 Average


New 4x4 PB avg.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 11, 2008)

38.90 average 
Petrus OH with COLL + EPLL


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 11, 2008)

Lofty said:


> 38.90 average
> Petrus OH with COLL + EPLL



Heilige Torte! How many algs do you know? I use Petrus, but I never bothered with COLL  It doesn't seem worth it to me, the reco looks too slow.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 11, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > 38.90 average
> ...



Like most things cube you get better with practice. Some of the algs I recognize almost instinctively close to as easy as an OLL. For me the only ones I have trouble recognizing (and don't use because of it) are the Sune algs. But i may get them down eventually. I know ~50OLL PLL ~30-35COLL so not that many algs.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 12, 2008)

AKA Lofty, the Sune cases are the only slow ones after some practice. 

I have a lot of practice doing CLL, COLL, ZBLL and EG (all uses the same recognition) so some of the Sunes are instant to me and the rest are getting faster, someday all will be fast, I'm sure, just more practice.

But that's not why I got to this thread, I was about to post a record 


3x3x3 OH 3(5)

53.14z (52.26z) (56.68) 53.49z 55.78 --> *54.14*

z marks cases where I used ZBLL. The worst time 56.68 was one of my best OH solves ever because it was like the worst cases all the way but still faster than my usual times of around 60 seconds. More ZB's than normaly and a couple of times that are a little faster than normaly and the average gets about 5 seconds better than the standard time of 60 seconds.


----------



## MiloD (Mar 13, 2008)

I just timed my first megaminx speed solve...it was 6:31.31. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Pedro (Mar 13, 2008)

2:13.81 average on megaminx 
2:15.02, (2:05.14), 2:13.16, 2:12.36, 2:05.57, 2:14.87, (2:27.45), 2:27.39, 2:15.32, 2:17.42, 2:07.41, 2:09.55


----------



## malcolm (Mar 14, 2008)

sub 2 4x4x4! with 1:58.xx. solved the centers in 12 seconds, last two solved themselves. Had permutation parity i think. Is this lucky? because it takes longer for permutation parity than centers...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 14, 2008)

Malcom, fixing the last 2 centers takes like 3-5 moves, so I wouldn't consider that lucky. The rules are something like saving a certain % of moves, and I'm pretty sure that you didn't.


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2008)

New 5x5x5 PB, 3:28.50. This still has heaps of room for improvement.


----------



## pjk (Mar 15, 2008)

Pedro said:


> 2:13.81 average on megaminx
> 2:15.02, (2:05.14), 2:13.16, 2:12.36, 2:05.57, 2:14.87, (2:27.45), 2:27.39, 2:15.32, 2:17.42, 2:07.41, 2:09.55


Nice Pedro, very nice avg. Did you get new springs on your megaminx?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 15, 2008)

pjk said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > 2:13.81 average on megaminx
> ...



yep

used springs from 2 cheap clone cubes  just taped a 1:54, uploading to youtube


----------



## FU (Mar 15, 2008)

Average: 15.44 seconds
Individual Times: 16.08, (14.11), 15.52, 14.78, 14.61, (17.98), 16.77, 14.75, 14.41, 17.77, 15.22, 14.48

new PB ave  can't wait for sub-15. pll skip on last solve which was 14.48


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 15, 2008)

Puzzle: 2x2x2
Average: 3.76
Individual Times: 03.30, 03.96, (04.22), 04.05, (02.56), 03.93, 04.05, 03.43, 03.30, 04.14, 03.93, 03.55


----------



## Eliawz (Mar 15, 2008)

My first sub 30 avg on 3x3 and my non lucky PB at the same time 

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sat Mar 15 19:59:35 EET 2008 -----

Average: 29.14

Fastest Time: 23.14
Slowest Time: 34.47
Standard Deviation: 03.38

Individual Times:
1)30.23 - B R' L D' L R' U2 D2 L2 D L' U2 L2 R' F2 L2 U' L D' R2 F U R' U2 F'
2)26.47- R' F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 B' D' U' R2 B R2 D2 R' B' D2 R' D F' R' B2
3) 33.28 - U R2 D' R B' D2 U' F' U B2 L' D' L' B2 R' L' U F D2 L2 U' R B2 F R'
4) (23.14)- B2 U2 B L R F2 U B F R' D F L' R' B U2 L' F U2 R' F U B2 L' R'
5) 31.95 -L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' F' U' R' U' R U L' F2 B' R2 D' R2 U' B U' F' U'
6) (34.47)- F2 B' L' R' D U' F' D L2 R' U D2 R F' L2 F B U2 B' F' D F2 R D' B2
7) 30.94-L2 B D2 L2 B2 L D2 B F R2 F2 L2 R' U L2 R2 D2 R D' F2 B' D' U F' R2
8) 27.16-B' L' R' F B' L2 B' F L2 F2 R' D U' L' R2 B F' R2 F2 D2 B U L' F' B2
9) 24.06 -D2 F2 D' F B2 D' U' F' R' D F' D2 R D2 R L D B' F2 U2 F' L F2 U' L2
10) 33.72 -R D F2 D B' U' D B R F' L U2 D' F L2 D F' B2 L2 B L F R U' L
11) 28.23 -U2 L2 B F' U' B R2 U F2 B R2 L' D F U D' L F' L' D' B D' L2 U' L'
12) 25.34 -L F' R' D' U2 R2 U' F2 R D' B D B2 D L2 D B' U' L2 B F' U2 R2 B2 L'

I feel so happy now


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 16, 2008)

I got a 16.64 while advertising for masterthecube!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t--i50QO-4A

First time I've ever gotten a sub 17 on film. Not too shabby


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 16, 2008)

42.16 PLL time attack 

I thought I had it on video, but the recording file is 0 bytes...
STUPID FIREWIRE CABLE!

I'm too upset to try to beat it...


----------



## niKo (Mar 16, 2008)

*Personal Best*

Finally got my first sub-30 time after 2 months of cubing. *29.58* non lucky.  

-niKo


----------



## jaywhycubersg (Mar 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > > Believe me ,it's a very useful skill!
> ...


lol. i think you are posting from a mental hospital?


----------



## jaywhycubersg (Mar 16, 2008)

20.29s for the 3x3 non-lucky.. semi fridrich although i only know 6 OLL and about 8-9 PLL and instinctive F2L.

trying to be more consistent, im still getting above 32s occasionally.


----------



## jaywhycubersg (Mar 16, 2008)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sun Mar 16 17:58:21 SGT 2008 -----

Average: 27.83

Fastest Time: 23.78
Slowest Time: 33.45
Standard Deviation: 02.64

Individual Times:
1) (33.45) B' F2 U' D F R B' F2 L D' B' U L2 B' R F R2 L2 D U2 R' D2 B2 U L2
2) 25.95 R' U2 R B' F D2 U R F' L2 U2 B L2 R D2 F' L' F' L2 R2 F' B2 U2 L' U
3) (23.78) L2 R' F L2 B2 F' D B2 U L2 U2 L' F L2 U F' R' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' B' U2 L2
4) 33.30 R' L F L' D F D U' B' U2 D' R' D2 F' U L' U' B F' D2 U' F2 U' D F'
5) 26.81 F' B2 U D2 L D2 L R2 B' L2 D2 F' D R D B L2 F2 R D2 R' F' U2 L D2
6) 30.57 L2 U' B2 D2 L U D' R2 F L' F R' B2 R B' U' F2 B R2 B F' R L2 D2 L
7) 25.51 L' B R2 L F' L2 F2 R F2 L2 D' U' F2 U' R2 L U B' U D' L2 B R' U' L2
8) 26.74 B' L U F B' U2 F2 L D' L R B F2 R' F' L U B' D F' R' B' U' F2 R
9) 25.64 F2 U2 F' D' B' L2 U D' B D2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U' B2 L' D' R' F D2 F L2 B
10) 25.47 R2 F2 B U' B2 U2 D R F2 U2 B2 F2 L' R U' D' R U' F2 D2 B2 F' D B F2
11) 29.61 D2 R F' D2 B U' B' R' B F U D F' U F' B2 R' D2 F2 L' R F2 R' U2 B'
12) 28.68 F B' L2 U2 R2 B D' L2 R D2 R L' B R2 L2 D2 L U F2 D' U2 F2 L R B2


amazing i just decided to cube halfway doing my physics homework and i got a new P.B. of 27.83.. and a streak of 5 or 6 under 27s not too bad =D


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2008)

Average: 19.29 seconds
Individual Times: 18.81, 18.31, 17.52, (25.69), 18.88, 21.53, 20.27, 21.22, 19.72, 17.43, (17.00), 19.22

I have been waiting for this for a long time. It happened out of nowhere, I was solving casually, and realised my average was like 20.xx, and I had like 3 solves left in the average, continued on a bit, and got this. Even better, I was able to retain this for a while, until now, where I decided I would post my uber new personal best, and get some food  .

EDIT: Sure I may as well have a new PB OH average today as well:

Average: 38.78 seconds
Individual Times: 36.94, 42.28, (33.16), 37.66, 38.66, 38.68, (46.41), 42.66, 37.38, 38.68, 41.09, 33.81


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 18, 2008)

yay!!! sub 14 average for the first time. it was 13.86. and even better, i came third in the sunday contest with it (mainly because people like yu nakajima, j.b canares and others didnt do it but i still feel happy)


----------



## Lofty (Mar 19, 2008)

Statistics for 03-19-2008 15:52:03

Average: 20.27
Standard Deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 16.47
Worst Time: 26.24
Individual Times: 
1.	(16.47)	B' L' F D2 U2 B L' R U' L R B D B2 F2 U2 F' D U2 L' R F L R2 U' 
2.	22.37	B' D' L2 R' F U2 B' L2 R F' D' U F L U' L2 R' B F' R F' D U' B' R 
3.	18.50	U' L R2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D F2 U2 B F L R 
4.	20.39	U B' R' F' L2 B F2 U L R U L' U' B2 L F' U2 F2 D B' D' U' L' F' U 
5.	18.64	B F' U2 L' R2 D2 U B' L D L' B F2 R' U2 L2 U' F2 L' B2 D' R' D' U R 
6.	17.16	L R B' F2 R D' R U2 B D U' L' D2 R' F2 U2 L2 B' F2 U' R2 U' L2 B' F 
7.	19.57	D2 L' D2 U F U B' L2 R' U L2 R2 F D' F2 L' F L' R2 U' B D' U2 B' D' 
8.	19.13	U2 B2 F L D2 L' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' U' B F D U2 B' D U' L2 B' D2 U2 R2 D' 
9.	23.01	B F2 R' D' B U F2 R2 D B' L' U L2 D U B F' D2 L B F L R' D U2 
10.	(26.24)	F L B2 F' U F2 L R F' L2 D2 R' B' F' L2 R2 B2 D L' R' U2 B' R' D' U' 
11.	21.38	L2 R B' F R B D2 U2 F2 R B' U' L D2 B' L R F L' R' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 
12.	22.60	D B F' L R U2 L2 R' D U' B' L2 R D2 U R2 D' R' B' F' L D2 L R' B' 
fastest is a PLL skip. so close to sub 20... why did I have to get nervous on the 26... :-(
Edit: wow! wow! wow! I really don't know what happened. My hand just turned the cube with little input from my brain. F2L was being done in 10-11 when normally the range is 11-15... I have not eaten all day and am very nervous about a maths test I'm not prepared for thats in an hour. I love the feeling of breaking my record 
Now I just need to find a systematic way to lookahead (like cross +first pair, etc), really master COLL, and look into Tomy's algs.
Edit: ouch my hand is starting to hurt.


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Wooooo! You are so OP Lofty!! Well done!


----------



## Lofty (Mar 19, 2008)

What is OP in that context? Original Post doesn't seem to fit...
thanks!


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh lol, not much of a gamer? OP = Over Powered. Normally given to a particular civilisation in an RTS^^


----------



## Lofty (Mar 19, 2008)

The only RTS I played was SC, the greatest RTS ever!


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol, I haven't played it, but I weant to one day!

I guess I should post my uber new OH record:

Average: 36.62 seconds
Individual Times: 36.08, (38.65), 37.19, 34.94, 38.44, 36.33, 38.31, 36.55, (30.71), 34.66, 38.11, 35.61

This beats my previous record by almost 3 seconds >.< . Standing up while cubing owns!


----------



## Lofty (Mar 20, 2008)

yay you are getting pretty good at OH!


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea I've been working on it, but I still can't break the sub30 barrier, at least for a non-lucky solve. I've been getting consistent sub20 F2L and My OLL+PLL algorithms are getting better so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## alexc (Mar 20, 2008)

My first sub 18 average of 10......... 17.94!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 20, 2008)

28.69, 24.43, (29.97), 23.89, 28.70, (21.61), 25.74, 23.66, 28.93+, 23.33, 25.26, 26.08 > 25.87

Go 2-gen CLS! 

The first rolling time was a 31.  But the average stayed sub-26.10 for a while...)


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2008)

This isn't really much, but it turns out I'm a lot faster at something than I realised: Scrambling. I've been trying it out, and I average about 11 seconds, which is way better than I thought I was. I tried timing my scrambles for the Sunday Contest, and got a 9.22 for the first scramble (my best time). I'm pretty happy with that!

EDIT: New OH best average. Got off to an amazing start, not such a good end.

Average: 36.57 seconds
Individual Times: 30.61, 38.69, 31.50, 31.55, (27.65), 40.65, 38.68, 36.75, 42.30, 36.96, (45.77), 38.03

New lucky PB, and so close to a non-lucky sub30, grrr.


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, you guys are all getting so fast at BLD. I see sub50 averages coming out this year!

EDIT: 35.77 average of 12 OH. I want sub34 today!


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 22, 2008)

i havent posted here yet but today i broke my megaminx PB with a 3.09, i can get sub 3 and i will, RIGHT NOW! 

ok umm i broke my 3x3 average of 12 three weeks ago and got sub 17 (16.90), weird because i usually get around 18-18.5 when trying, and i just did this weeks SC and got 17.85  

bad news also, i broke a string ony magic, but im at my dads so i will fix it on monday (hopefully) and i cant get this last piece back in my rubiks 2x2 


EDIT: I just bet my megaminx record and it was on my chinaminx as well, although i dont use a acrmblinging alg, meh i got 2.49.70, good last layer only 1 alg needed for EP, but i think i used 1 alg for EO, 2 algs for CO, 2 algs for EO and 1 alg for EP, so a total of six, lol.

EDIT: I just got 2.39.31!!! WTF FTW but on my mefferts which is good


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 22, 2008)

Sub-20 average in competition. 19.84 - 18.xx, 18.xx, 19.xx, 21.xx, 21.xx, although not in that order.


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2008)

New OH non-lucky personal best, 30.06!!! Dam crap poopies arg von doom.

It was 28 seconds, and I throw down the cube at the end of the algorithm, but wait! There is still one quarter turn left! Nooooooo! Fix it, but too late  . Sub30, I will get you!!!

By the way, this was gonna be a new uber personal best average of sub40 for me as well, until I screwed up the last four solves (44.xx) and ended up with a 37.xx average  .


----------



## tpsolver (Mar 22, 2008)

Just got my PB a few minutes ago, 56.14 seconds and it was non-lucky. My first sub 60! Hopefully I'll improve with some more Fridrich algorithms.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 24, 2008)

7.97 on the pyraminx!!!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 24, 2008)

***Spoiler Alert***
This will blow your mind!!!

Average: 1:03.26
Individual Solving Times: 1:08.58, 1:03.11, (1:11.56), 57.83, 56.91, 1:08.30, 58.22, 1:04.96, 1:03.36, (55.83), 1:06.93, 1:04.44

Some crazy ridiculous 4x4 times... I have no idea how I did this.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 25, 2008)

(2:06.40), 2:24.73, (2:31.24), 2:30.20, 2:30.48 >2:28.47

Two more cubic speed NR's to go! That 2:30.20 was really a 2:10 with a loooong G-perm.

EDIT: Yes, this is 5x5x5.


----------



## MiloD (Mar 27, 2008)

New better 5x5 single and avg.

I beat my old best single by only .12 seconds.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 27, 2008)

50.90 OH!

I have been trying to break the one minute barrier one handed for a long time. And I got it by 9.10 seconds! 

Yes, it was a PLL skip, but I got the F2L fast enough that I think it ould have been sub-minute even without the skip.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 27, 2008)

So I decided to try some good Chambon-style slow twisting, expecting some comfy 18s.

First solve is a 12.48. 

(12.48), 13.98, 15.95, 14.98, 13.71, 15.35, 15.59, 14.80, 15.34, (16.52), 15.54, 14.73 > 15.00 average

15.35 had a bad cross (M2U2M2 fix around CLS), and I was cubing 20 cm away from my spacebar (Stackmat is still at Clancy's).

I don't know how I'm still upset about that 16. 

1.	(12.48)	D' F L2 B2 F' D2 U2 L' R D2 B F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R D' U2 L' R2 B2 F' D U2 
2.	13.98	U L' R U' F' L' D B2 F2 R2 B2 L' R2 D L2 D' F R2 U L' B' U' F R2 B2 
3.	15.95	L2 B L B' L2 R' D' L2 R U F' D2 R2 U' L' R' D' L2 D U B D L R2 U 
4.	14.98	U2 L B' R2 B' F2 L2 R F L R B2 L R2 D' R B2 U B' F2 D2 U L2 B' F 
5.	13.71	F2 U' L D2 U2 L R2 D U2 B2 F2 L R' B' U' R B2 F2 D' B F2 U' F2 D U' 
6.	15.35	D' B R D2 U B' R2 B' L B2 F2 U2 F D' R' B' L R B2 F' R' B F' R F 
7.	15.59	R2 F D2 L' R2 F D2 U2 L' R' D' U L' R' F' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' F' D U L2 R2 
8.	14.80	L' U R2 D R2 B F2 R U' L' R' B F D' U2 F' R' D L U L D' B' F R 
9.	15.34	R D' L R B2 F R2 D2 U F U2 L2 B F' R2 F U B2 R' F L R D U2 L2 
10.	(16.52)	R' D' F L B' L' R B2 F2 D L' B' D U' F D U' B2 D U2 L2 R' F D U' 
11.	15.54	B D' B2 F' D' L' D2 U2 B F2 R B' F D' F2 U F' L2 U2 F' L' R' B2 D' B 
12.	14.73	L' R2 D2 U2 B F' U F2 D' L' F' R' D2 L R2 B F2 L' R B2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 

And now, former/current PBs: Lucky: 10.00, non-lucky: 11.00, computer non-lucky: 10.00, average: 15.00


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 27, 2008)

5.87 on the 2x2x2.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 27, 2008)

*The Studio fundamentalist....*

*7:36.23* 2-5 relay.

I was using stricktly Rubik's Studio for all sizes. 5x 4:40+, 4x 2:10+ 3x 30+ sec and the rest for the crappy 2x2x2 (over 15 seconds). Breaks my old record by around a minute 

I remade my Studio 5x5x5 yesterday, file, lube, new stickers and mounting took me the whole day!!!

But it is much better now, earlier I had no sub 7 minutes using this cube, now I'm arond 4:30 and that's what I do using My ES too...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 27, 2008)

OH:
(22.93), 28.93, 25.61, 24.41, 27.86, 29.28, 26.48, 24.56, (29.66), 25.61, 23.57, 27.45 > 26.38 

Go MGLS!

(Also, lots of squandered solves, including a T-Perm before 15, and a J-perm before 18.)

Petrus:
21.96, 26.71, (18.25), 18.97, 26.74, 25.20, 22.33, 21.11, (40.33), 19.23, 24.93, 25.69 > 23.29

When I tried to roll, I got a 29 PLL skip.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 27, 2008)

18.46 OH average 3/5 
I'm feeling good for Chattahoochee


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2008)

Yea, woo!! I want to see a World Record from you, no excuses!! I want it on video too!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 27, 2008)

(52.45), 1:06.63, 1:15.98, 1:08.60, (1:25.26), 1:09.11, 1:11.32, 1:20.13, 1:21.09, 1:22.43, 1:01.78, 1:09.53 > 1:12.66
(Still bad, actually. And of course, rolling destroyed it.)

Sanded and tightened my Eastsheen 4x4x4 and it worked for a short while.

The 52 was fun (G-perm) while the cube was still solid enough...

That makes a lot of records recently: 3avg, OHavg, 5single, 4single, 4avg, BLDavg5, etc.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 28, 2008)

(21.58), 23.16, 24.73, 22.52, (29.38), 25.63, 23.54, 22.46, 28.56, 25.60, 27.45, 24.70 > 24.83
MGLS.

Bad ending, and PLL still takes me well over 5 seconds on average.

avg5:
(26.11), (21.58), 23.16, 24.73, 22.52 > 23.47


I wasn't even sub-27 a few days ago (am I overposting on this thread?)...


I'm coming for you, Stefan!
Hmm, he doesn't care...
I'm coming for you, Rama!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, so I got two sub-30 solves in the last two days... and I'm pretty bad at it (high 30 avg?)

I'm pretty bad at BLD lately, it's been like, 1:40s, but at least I succeed.


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 28, 2008)

I finally got a sub-25 average. 
27.61 26.11 20.59 (19.75) 24.36 26.02 21.78 (28.34) 27.33 22.20 23.75 23.53
It was filled with my fastest PLL's. I got 2 or 3 nasty G-perms but I had 15 seconds F2L's all around and my OLL's were around 5 seconds.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 29, 2008)

Seriously, why does everyone hate the G perms? They aren't _that_ bad 

2:08 4x4 solve today, I thinks I need to lube my cube again. At least it was sub 2:30, lol.


----------



## Dene (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I just finished the easiest exam in University history.... I consider it an accomplishment that I even bothered 

EDIT: Wooohooo!! New OH record by like a whole second, and finally a sub30 non-lucky solve!!!! 29.63!!! Average is 34.36 but it's on my other computer...


----------



## Lofty (Mar 29, 2008)

Statistics for 03-29-2008 00:02:36

Average: 4:00.92
Standard Deviation: 20.34
Best Time: 3:30.51
Worst Time: 5:21.45
Individual Times: 
1.	4:17.28	L' l' R D d2 u U2 b' d' U b l2 B f l f F2 l d2 F2 L2 r' f U2 b L' l d u2 r' U B' D2 d2 U L' r U B L' l' R' B f' L f2 L' f' l u' b' r D r' R d2 f l r' B 
2.	(3:30.51)	B f u' r2 B b U2 l' R' u B l U2 L D' d' u2 U2 B2 L2 r2 R d u' U R u l2 R D2 r' D' f R' B' f' F' D2 u2 f R u' B' F2 R D2 B2 F' D b2 f' u U' r' B b f' F' U r 
3.	(5:21.45)	L' l2 r R' b f r' D u2 f' F2 l' r D' b' D' R' F d B2 U2 R D2 L d b L R2 B l F r2 F u2 r' B' f r' b L' l r D2 B L2 R2 u2 U l2 F' D d U f' F2 D u2 L' d2 b 
4.	4:22.38	d2 L R d2 u' l' B R' B' b F2 D R2 F2 D U R' U' r2 F2 d2 l2 d2 u b2 f r2 B2 F R' U2 b2 F' L' r D' d2 u U f2 F' U2 b2 F' D' d u U r' B' b' f L l' D2 d U' B2 b D' 
5.	3:30.79	B2 D L2 D' u' U' F' l r2 d' l' b2 f D f' D2 l b' L' b' U2 l' R2 F2 r U2 B f2 l f2 U2 l u' l2 f2 D2 d' u2 U' B2 b2 F2 d2 U l D d2 u' U2 B' f' L2 B2 F' l B' D' b2 f' D2 
6.	3:54.32	L2 l R2 b' D2 d2 L2 R2 B2 l' F' d2 u2 b2 u l r u2 U2 B' F R' U L' R2 u' F' d' F2 R' F d F' D R F R B U B' b' f2 F U2 F' L U B2 r D U' l' r2 b r' u2 U B' b' F2 
7.	4:00.63	u' f' L' B2 F2 D' u' r F2 U2 F D' d2 U L2 U' B' l R2 U' r2 u R2 b d2 U L' r' u' f' d L2 l r2 R B' F2 L' l2 r' u2 b2 L l r R2 d f D u2 U2 L' b' u2 R2 B' b' f' F2 D' 
8.	3:32.17	B l2 b2 f' F' d2 b' D' B' b L' b2 F' d2 U2 B' D d' l2 r u' f' u r' B L' U B' u B' l2 b' F r' R B2 b2 f2 L R2 D' L r' U B' b2 D R2 U b2 u l U2 F' d2 u2 f' l f' R 
9.	3:42.95	L' r' R f' R B d' L' l' R2 U' l2 R B2 b' f2 F' d B2 U l F L' l' r D2 U2 B' L' D d2 U r' d2 l' B u R u2 L' l' r2 F2 l2 b2 f F' L' B' b2 f' F' L' u' b D2 d2 u2 U2 l2 
10.	4:21.43	L B b U2 f' u2 U' l2 r R B2 b F2 d' u' U L l2 U2 b2 r2 d U2 B F U2 l r2 R' F D' R2 f2 D' d' B L' R b u R2 D B2 b2 u2 F2 l2 f2 F' R' u2 l R' B' d2 B d' U' r' b' 
11.	4:04.90	L2 R2 D' R' F' u U' L' l2 r2 B D2 l' r' D' U2 L2 d2 l' u2 B2 R' F' D L' F2 r2 u2 r D2 d2 u2 R D2 u' B' D' f2 d2 B' f l2 r d' B2 l' r2 D d2 U' f2 l' b' F l' r R' D' d' B' 
12.	4:22.35	d' f R2 D B r' D' u' R2 u2 r2 B b' f2 D B b F u' U F u' U' r' b' F2 D2 b f' F2 d' R b' L2 l r' b2 D' U r' R2 b2 D' l2 D' f' F' D2 u r' d2 u2 r2 U' L' l2 R D R2 B 
My first average for the 5x5x5! Not very consistant and I think I got much better just doing the average. I feel better at the 5x5x5 lol. Almost sub-4... My eyes are tripping out from staring at all the little moving squares of color...


----------



## tim (Mar 29, 2008)

Lofty said:


> My eyes are tripping out from staring at all the little moving squares of color...



Haha, that also happened to me after my first average of 12 .


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 29, 2008)

tim said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > My eyes are tripping out from staring at all the little moving squares of color...
> ...



Yep, that happened to me during my first (and only) 4x4 average


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 29, 2008)

I just solved my "I.Q.Ball/Equator" in *3 minutes 9,14 seconds*






Image from TwistyPuzzle.com

Mine is a bit diffrent, the blue side also has got numbers, just like the red.

Previous best was at 4:40 and all the rest I have done 5+ minutes.

I'm using a poor mans solution = pure intuition, pice by pice, for the first two faces I place all tiles directly into position, then I sort out the last face (you only need to solve three faces because opposite pices moves the same) and orients it using a commutator (S2' M2' E3 M2' E3' M4 S2 cycles Uf Ul Ub and orients Uf- and Ul+). Then permutation follows (M E M' E' makes a 3-cycle in the F face) and if it is a parity I have to swap all the pices of two faces to solve it.

In my record solve there was no parity, the rest seemd pretty normal (I'm new to speedsolving this, maybe it was easy, hard to say really =)

I don't know about any UWR's for this puzzle but it is hard to beleve many besides me even tried speeding this one 

It is a wery nice puzzle, well built and easy to twist after some lube but I guess hard to find (mine is store bought more than 10 years ago, then it has mostly collected dust until now).


----------



## bvleb96 (Mar 29, 2008)

First sub 50sec


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

18.84  My first sub 20 OH with Petrus I still average around 30-35 tho... I skipped step 3 only then did 5+6 at once finished with an easy 7.
Edit:
Nvm about not being sub 30.
Statistics for 03-30-2008 02:03:32

Average: 29.62
Standard Deviation: 3.86
Best Time: 22.40
Worst Time: 40.90
Individual Times: 
1.	(22.40)	D' U' L2 B D2 U2 L R' B U F2 U' L' R2 B' F2 L R' B' D2 U' F2 D' F D2 
2.	37.23	D2 R2 D U' F D F L R B F D2 U' B L D' L' R B F2 R' D2 U2 F2 D' 
3.	34.67	R2 B U2 B2 F D R' D U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F' R B2 F' L2 B2 F R U' B F 
4.	26.66	L2 R' B2 F L R2 D' U' L2 R2 D U B F' L2 U2 B' F2 L U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' 
5.	(40.90)	R U2 F2 R B2 F2 D' L R U' F U2 B F2 U' F' U2 F' D' U R' F' U B2 F' 
6.	26.82	B2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 R' B R' B2 D2 L D2 L' R2 B' L' R' B' F D' L R' D 
7.	26.00	D' U' F2 D2 U B' D U B2 D2 U' B' F U2 L B U2 R U' B' F' L' F' L' D' 
8.	28.37	D' F D2 B2 F' D2 B2 F' R' D' L R2 B2 U' R' B L' F2 D L2 U' B2 F D2 U' 
9.	25.92	L' R B F2 U L R D L' R2 U' B L2 R2 U B' F' L D U2 B U2 L2 B2 F2 
10.	28.43	F' D' U2 F D' R' U2 L' B' F' D' U' R2 F2 L2 R' D B' F' D U' L F R B 
11.	30.81	R D' F L R D' F R' D B2 R B' F R D2 L' B D U2 R2 U L2 U' F R 
12.	31.25	F L2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D U F D2 U F R B2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 D U' F' D2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 30, 2008)

Ugh I suck at PLL attacks. My best is like 54.

Then again I suck at everything. Oh yeah, BLD success rate is going up while times are consistently at 1:35avg.


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2008)

26.30 non-lucky OH


----------



## MiloD (Mar 30, 2008)

> I skipped step 3 only then did 5+6 at once finished with an easy 7.



Step 7 is always easy if you do COLL 

Nice average, I think petrus method has a lot of potential on OH and big cubes.

I just got:
42.38 OH 

and:
5:31.27 2-5 relay. I don't see me getting sub-5 anytime soon.


----------



## adzicents (Mar 31, 2008)

55.06 OLL Lucky. First sub-60 sec solve!


----------



## dChan (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I forced myself, last week, from Saturday to Tuesday to remember that last 38 OLL algorithms I didn't know and am now back to my regular average of 24 seconds which will hopefully drop below 20 seconds soon as I get more used to using those new algorithms. I had four sub-20 solves yesterday and in the past week I broke my personal best record by milliseconds(it was 16.xx). Yay for full Fridrich!

I now average 44.04 seconds one-handed after about a week of being stuck averaging 45 seconds, lol. I have been getting tons of sub-40 OH times (e.g. for every 2-3 average times I get 1 sub-40) with a fastest time of 35.xx seconds.

I promised myself that I'd be averaging in the 40s OH soon and now I finally did it so I'm happy but I still want to go lower.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 31, 2008)

I finally stopped being lazy and drove to Walmart for CRC 
thats an accomplishment in itself but the real ones will follow.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 1, 2008)

New 3x3x3 OH average of 12:

*59.94*!!

First sub-minute OH average!


----------



## stlcards08 (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG! I just cleaned all the dust out of my cube for the first time, and the first solve was my FIRST SUB MINUTE SOLVE! I was so excited. I'm still doing lbl method. When I was orienting the last few corners I was watching the timer and saw I was under a minute still so I hurried the last one up and barely got it with 00:59.53! WOOT (haha, I hate that word)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 1, 2008)

Sub-1:40 5x5x5 solve. Easy, bordering lucky.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 1, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> {14.41, 14.10, 16.71, 14.09, 15.79, 17.52, 13.19, (19.14), 14.56, 17.01, (13.13), 13.35}
> > 15.07 average
> (And yes, this is with MGLS. Of course.  )
> 
> This is a good weekend.


'

w00t garron!

anyway i got a 16.88 avg like 2 weeks ago and also 2 sub 10 solves


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 1, 2008)

Just got *3.73* single on Snake. I can feel there is more to come becase this was far from perfect.


----------



## alexc (Apr 1, 2008)

1:33.93 4x4 single. What makes a 4x4 solve lucky? Luck completed around 3 dedges for me, but no skips on centers or 3x3.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 2, 2008)

22.58 3x3 avg of 10

It was unbelievably consistent...all times between 21.59 and 23.61.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Apr 3, 2008)

Woohoo, I just broke my personal record for 3x3 average.
Individual Times: 15.19, 14.80, 14.55, (12.59), 15.98, 14.56, (17.00), 13.64, 13.14, 16.45, 12.95, 14.80: 14.61 seconds.

There was one lucky solve, a pll-skip. It was the 13.14 solve.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 3, 2008)

Got a bunch of sub-16 (and sub-15, and sub-14) solves in school today.


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2008)

Woo!

Average: 19.09 seconds
Individual Times: 20.52, 21.08, 17.78, 18.15, 17.19, 21.06, (16.75), 19.28, 16.75, (24.88), 18.75, 20.38


----------



## alexc (Apr 5, 2008)

2x2 lucky single: 2.83

Wow! One move first layer + orientation of LL. Finish with a J perm.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 5, 2008)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Fri Apr 04 23:13:49 EDT 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 24 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 1:56.10

Fastest Time: 1:43.80
Slowest Time: 2:15.39
Standard Deviation: 07.16

----- JNetCube Best Average for Fri Apr 04 23:13:57 EDT 2008 -----

Average: 1:53.51

Fastest Time: 1:48.48
Slowest Time: 2:08.72
Standard Deviation: 02.98

Individual Times: 1:53.30, 1:48.76, 1:54.06, (2:08.72), 1:53.61, 1:50.72, 1:59.72, 1:54.28, 1:56.11, 1:51.92, (1:48.48), 1:52.62


Guess who's practicing again!


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2008)

Average: 18.77 seconds
Individual Times: 18.96, 18.68, 16.81, (20.44), 19.40, 17.52, 19.96, 17.11, 19.22, 19.90, (16.80), 20.18

Alright! How fitting that, at 1000 posts, I hit sub19!!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 5, 2008)

9.95 speedsolve 

L2 U' R L2 D F2 D' B U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U L D2 L' U B' U F2 U L F' D (white top, green front)

y x2 U L U' L F' y' D L D
U' L U' L'
y' U' R U' R'
y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
y U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r'
U2 R2 U' R' U R U' y' x' L' U' R U' R' U' L U


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 6, 2008)

Doing sune faster on pyraminx than on cube. 1.23 seconds.


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2008)

sub3 minute 5x5x5 solve. Oooooh yeeeeaaaa!


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

I finnaly made a sub twenty time! I was estatic. Man...........it was awesome. 

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 6, 2008)

I have no idea how this happened.

(11.81) 10.33 10.52 09.59 10.53 (07.43) 10.81 10.47 08.84 08.66 10.02 09.43 = *9.92* average

10.53, 8.66, and 9.43 were PLL skips. I swear, I'll do something like this in competition eventually...


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow!! Jason, that is amazing! There's only a few who have done that!!! Crazy speed!!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2008)

I decided to put some bigcube averages and stuff in my signature, but I didn't have a 4x4 hi-games average. So I did a few dozen solves and my best average (of 12) was 47.003  I don't remember Andy Tsao's best average but I think it was better than that.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 6, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> I just solved my "I.Q.Ball/Equator" in *3 minutes 9,14 seconds*... original post



Now : *2:16.79*

Had numerus tries to break the previous record but it was not easy, even doe I improved my method a bit. Normally I get times in the range 3:30 to 5 minutes so this was good, not lucky but rather easy cases and only the simplest of the paritys in the end (double parity, solved using a double two cycle (swap A-B and that also swaps C-D, 8 turns), else I get singel parity (long 15 turn "alg" + restore permutation for two faces, you can do it all in one but it takes like 25 turns and slow because you have to look where the pieces goes or learn all the needed turns as a real alg) Finnaly there is also a tripple parity and tripple is the worst one and is solved as both single and double).

In this case a parity is two pieces that needs a swap in one of the faces. Because I only orient the faces at first and do the permutation for all of them in then end I can get 1, 2 or 3 paritys. It is of course possible to permute the faces while orienting them but when orienting the next face you often have to destroy the permutation for one of the already oriented faces or use longer move sequences to preseve it... it's much better to do all faces in the end.


----------



## alexc (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice job Jason! 

I almost forgot: I got a 11.68 lucky 3x3 single. 2 move cross. 3 F2L pair were either R U R' or U R U' R'. r U2' R' U' R U' r' OLL. U2 PLL. 

I also got a 12.00 non lucky.


----------



## niKo (Apr 6, 2008)

Lol Jason, that's insane. 7.43 wasn't lucky?.. 

I just got my best single & average as well, but they pale in comparison. 22.28 nonlucky single, 28.7x average (first sub-30!).

-niKo


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just got my first sub-30 average today which was my original goal when I started cubing about 3 1/2 months ago. Hopefully I'll be able to pull out a 18s solve at the US Open so I can qualify.


----------



## stlcards08 (Apr 6, 2008)

Finally got a sub 5 minute 4x4 solve (4:59.52) lol
Also a new PB 3x3, 47.01 (still with Lbl method)
Only been cubing for about 2 weeks, so not bad I'd say.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 6, 2008)

b U L' B' U L' R L U B L' R U' R U' R' L' B R B' U R' L' U' L

New pyraminx pb of 6.25! http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SO14ioyYsjA#GU5U2spHI_4


----------



## MiloD (Apr 6, 2008)

21.99 3x3 avg with Petrus

I don't know how I am so consistent. I think I slow down too much during easy solves to make sure I can keep it together.

fastest time:18.66 (PLL skip)
slowest time: 22.69

the times that actually counted ranged from 20.43 to 22.66

How am I only 2 seconds away from 20 sec avg and have only broken 20 seconds for a single solve 4 times????(or least only 4 times on a timer. and all 4 were PLL skips.)

My solves are getting much more dynamic and stuff...petrus is alot of fun...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 7, 2008)

(11.58), (18.34), 15.49, 13.54, 15.16, 14.90, 15.43, 12.66, 18.18, 13.44, 15.72, 14.67 >14.92
On a rather loose DIY I haven't even cubed with this year. I happened to make fewer mistakes than normal for a short span...

Full session:
14.92, 14.40, 14.32, 17.93+, 17.51+, 13.05, 16.52, 13.79, (34.00), 14.48, 15.87, 15.29+, 16.92, 16.00, (11.58), 18.34, 15.49, 13.54, 15.16, 14.90, 15.43, 12.66, 18.18, 13.44, 15.72, 14.67, 20.83, 17.29, 16.95, 18.98, 14.35, 14.45, 14.99, 16.32, 21.58, 18.20

The first twelve comprise a hilarious 15.50 average...


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 7, 2008)

Not over yet, but:
Cubes Solved : 218
Pops : 0
Average : 20.10

Best time : 14.55
Worst time : 24.07

Going straight to sub-20 ^^ best Rolling 18.83
We will see how much I can improve the next 2 weeks for German Open


----------



## niKo (Apr 7, 2008)

Petrus was my first choice but I found it too complicated. I only have 8 OLLs left in Full Fridrich- after that I'll probably pick up the COLLs so I have a better chance at Petrus.

-niKo


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 7, 2008)

niKo said:


> Petrus was my first choice but I found it too complicated. I only have 8 OLLs left in Full Fridrich- after that I'll probably pick up the COLLs so I have a better chance at Petrus.
> 
> -niKo



8 OLLs? That's about the same as me, and I don't plan on trying to get 3x3 faster ever, since it's kind of wasted effort. It's not like I get faster.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally got a 3x3x3 cube and got a sub-40 average so I'm quite happy.. And a sub-30 PB


----------



## MiloD (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy Cow! 2:08.30 BLD 

I know I have had at least a couple of sub 2's that I didn't time (one I reset the timer when I put my hands down but I'm sure it was sub 2 as it had < 50 seconds of memo and awesome execution) but I am happy with this. I definitely made big jumps recently. I feel like I can get sub 2 again this week.

edit: OMGOMGOMG! 2:23.28 5x5...and I know I can beat it again soon...I improved a lot yesterday on 5x5...

breakdown was like 0:43 - 1:05 - 0:35

I should do another avg tonight....

also my 4x4 times are looking worse and worse as I improve on all my other cubes.....I want to do something about that....but alas...my cube sucks hard....oh well, the east sheen is in the mail...


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldz5kLza5iE

Oh yeah!


----------



## MiloD (Apr 10, 2008)

My first non lucky sub-20: 18.60

13-14 second f2l, sune + 3 edge cycle


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2008)

First ever partial-Petrus average of 12:

Average: 26.35 seconds
Individual Times: 24.05, 26.25, 28.72, (38.55), 24.68, 27.55, 31.91, 22.94, 23.36, (22.00), 24.68, 29.33

Pretty good. I'm getting the hang of this, and I like it! The variability is amazing, however I'm still restricted to choosing a bottom colour and after doing the first 2x2x2 block, to continue in a Fridrich style solve, except leaving the whole face free, instead of having the remaing cross colour there.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 10, 2008)

Statistics for 04-10-2008 18:35:17

Average: 19.97
Standard Deviation: 1.72
Best Time: 16.78
Worst Time: 25.16
Individual Times: 
1.	18.26	B D' L2 R' F' L' D' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L' B2 D' U L2 D R' U L2 R2 B2 F 
2.	20.84	U F2 L2 R2 F D2 U' B' L2 B' L2 D2 U' B' F2 U' F2 L2 R' B2 L2 D' B D U 
3.	20.44	U' L' D2 L' R2 B L' D' B' F' R' B2 L' R2 U' R2 D' L R' B2 F2 R U L2 F2 
4.	22.17	L B' L2 B F' L' F' L2 R' U L2 R D B' F' R D U B' F' D' B D' U2 R 
5.	18.32	D L' D2 U2 L2 R B D' U' F U F L2 R2 U2 F' D' U' L B2 L2 R2 D2 B F2 
6.	21.79	B L' R B L' D2 B' D B2 L2 B2 F' D' B' U2 R' D2 U' B2 F2 R' B F' D2 R 
7.	17.53	D B R U' B F2 D B' F' D' U B F D2 L B2 D' B F' U L2 U F2 L' D' 
8.	21.20	D2 B2 F' L2 F2 L R D2 B2 U2 L' R' B2 L B2 R2 D R D F' D' U B' U R2 
9.	18.13	D2 B L R' U B F2 D U' L B F U' B2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' F' R D U L R' 
10.	(25.16)	L2 B2 D2 L R' B2 F' L2 R D U L' D2 U' L' B F' U B F' R U R2 B F2 
11.	21.03	B2 R' D U L2 R2 D' B F' D' L B U B U B2 L R U' R2 B R U L R2 
12.	(16.78)	L2 F L' R D' B2 L R D U B2 L' R2 B D2 U F' R' D2 U F L R2 B F2 
AHHHHHHH!!!!! Fastest is an EP skip since i did COLL.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations Lofty, you made it! Good job! 

Well I got a similarly insane average on 4x4 yesterday. But it wasn't just an average of 12... it was an average of 100!  I had one pop-DNF.

Mean of 100 (not counting pop): 1:01.95
Best average of 12: 58.61 (my first sub-1 was in this avg100 too)
Best average of 5: 55.28
Best time: 49.79
# of solve times below the NAR single: 8

Well I'm really proud of this... even if I never get a better average (of 12 or 100), I don't care! I'm sub-1!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow! Congrats to you as well! I can't believe your average of 100 was almost under 1.


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice Lofty, on your b-day.

Micheal, amazing. What is the avg time for the 3x3 stage?


----------



## alexc (Apr 11, 2008)

I completed my first 6x6 on the nxn sim in 17:59.something, can't remember.  It was really challenging and fun.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2008)

pjk: I'm not sure... I timed an average of about 20 seconds with doing 3x3 on 4x4, but that was with no parities and inspection. During a 4x4 speedsolve I only look at the timer when I start the LL, and for a good solve that's under 50 (or even under 45 sometimes), so I don't actually know how long the 3x3 normally takes me.


----------



## joey (Apr 11, 2008)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Fri Apr 11 19:46:43 BST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 100 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 16.19

Fastest Time: 09.68
Slowest Time: 20.08
Standard Deviation: 01.78

The 9.68 was a PLL skip. I think another 14.xx was lucky, but thats it.

My best average of this session: 15.54 seconds
SD: 1.05
Individual Times: 15.53, 13.39, 16.94, 15.16, (17.94), (11.15), 15.77, 17.09, 15.21, 15.05, 15.25, 16.05


----------



## alexc (Apr 12, 2008)

I solved a 7x7 in 44:35.27. This was the craziest thing I've ever attempted in my life!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought it was really hard, specially the centers. It was really fun though, even though it was REALLY slow.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 12, 2008)

Prevoius...

Now I improved my best single time solving the I.Q.Ball to *1 minute 58.12 seconds*

My method is much better now and the average is currently around 3 minutes but going down, probably I can average around 2:30 after just a litte more of the practice paractice parctice part.

Update : now it's *1:35.28* ... Was suprised to see the time becase it did not felt any faster than the ones before.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 12, 2008)

Beat my 5x5 and Megaminx record: 5x5- 2.42.05 and megaminx- 2.10.72 (chinaminx)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 12, 2008)

New personal best for 3x3: 12.17 

Scramble:
B' L2 R' U2 B U L2 R' F2 D' L2 U' L' R' D' U' R2 D' U2 R' U' B' L R2 D

X-Cross: F' D2 F2
2nd slot: U y L' U L U' L U L'
3rd slot: y L U L'
4th slot: U y L' U2 L U L' U' L
OLL: U2 x' R U' R' F' R U R' z x R' U R
PLL: U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

40 moves. It was a 3 move extended cross, so is it lucky or no?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 14, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> New personal best for 3x3: 12.17
> 
> Scramble:
> B' L2 R' U2 B U L2 R' F2 D' L2 U' L' R' D' U' R2 D' U2 R' U' B' L R2 D
> ...



I would say lucky, but it's not like I care about single solves.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 14, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Prevoius...
> 
> Now I improved my best single time solving the I.Q.Ball to *1 minute 58.12 seconds*
> 
> ...



Improved a little to *1:33.78* .... It is probably the UWR.

Too bad the puzzle is so hard to find, it is really nice for speed, most is done using intuition and a decent solve is some 100-120 turns. A estimation is that a really fast cuber can do this puzzle in about 40 seconds at the best, averages around 1 minute must be possible, maybe even a little better.

Don't even think about OH, it's horrible


----------



## alexc (Apr 15, 2008)

1.05 2x2 single on the NxN simulator. Complete LL skip, but it was still awesome. I'm ranked 8th now!


----------



## MiloD (Apr 15, 2008)

2:38.19 5x5 avg of 10.

I'll get it below 2:30 before Armonk.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 15, 2008)

how the heck do you do it? i suck at 5x5 i average about 3.20 and im even suckier at edges


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 15, 2008)

15.41 OH WHI vBulletin is stupid


----------



## dChan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yesterday I had way more low to mid 30 second one-handed solves than anything in the 40 second range. I did an average of 10/12 and 7/12 of the solves were in the 30s(with the RA formula that is 6/10 of the solves in the 30s). I still only got a 40.53 second average but near the end of the day I got a new fastest time of 29.51 seconds. Going into the last c/e pair I built the LL orientation as I paired and inserted the c/e pair which made me so happy that I know LL control. Everyone should definitely learn a little bit of it. I will do another average today to see if I can duplicate my solves yesterday but this time get 7/12 solves under 40 without getting a 40 second average, lol. I am super happy because Discovery Science Center 2008 is only four days away. I'm definitely getting sub-40 this year.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I got more than usual sub-20s with two-handed solving yesterday. Maybe I will get a sub-20 average soon? I even broke my PB by .10 milliseconds, lol.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 15, 2008)

dChan said:


> I even broke my PB by .10 milliseconds, lol.


You know that .10 milliseconds equals 0.0001 seconds, right?


----------



## dChan (Apr 15, 2008)

Agh, so does that still mean my 16.25 new PB is .10 milliseconds faster than 16.32(I didn't realize my previous PB was not 16.35 so I assummed it is .10)? I should have said .10 seconds right?


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 15, 2008)

One millisecond = 1/1000 seconds, so .10 milliseconds = 1/10000 seconds.



dChan said:


> Agh, so does that still mean my 16.25 new PB is .10 milliseconds faster than 16.32


I guess you can say that, but it's also 70 milliseconds faster.



dChan said:


> I should have said .10 seconds right?


That would've been correct: 16.35 - 0.10 = 16.25.


----------



## dChan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Johannes. I completely did not realize what I was saying. I forgot that my timer measures in seconds and not milliseconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

5x5x5 Average of 10: 3:11.73

3:11.22, (2:58.70), 3:12.25, 3:00.81, 3:02.47, 3:14.36, 3:07.37, 3:26.45, (3:28.22), 3:09.87, 3:22.06, 3:10.42

Still nowhere near my outrageous competition average of 3:03, but this is the first time it ever felt close to that at home. 9 seconds better than my previous personal best.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 15, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> how the heck do you do it? i suck at 5x5 i average about 3.20 and im even suckier at edges



I think flowing edges is the most important thing in the world when it comes to 5x5. 

I do like 10 slow to medium solves in a row before I ever start timing and focus on few moves, smooth twisting and preserving connected pieces....warm up is really important on 5x5, at least for me....when I first start, if I try to go fast I lock up and get like 100 X-center twists while completely spacing out and taking like 20 seconds to find the blue/white edge which is right in front of my face....

its also easy to optimize all your edge insertions going slow...good time to practice that..


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, I hate that. It happens to me normally every solve, an edge right there on the top face, and I look for ages to find it...


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 16, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Improved a little to *1:33.78* .... It is probably the UWR.



And now it is *1:33.53* ... I.Q.Ball it is, single time


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 16, 2008)

Average: 14.29
Individual Solving Times: 14.27, 14.88, (12.97), 14.22, (15.66), 14.25, 14.52, 14.84, 15.59, 13.27, 13.30, 13.71


Yeah! Done on my new Edison Cube. I think I'm using this cube now. This was intense...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 16, 2008)

Statistics for 04-16-2008 15:39:06

Average: 18.07
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 16.78
Worst Time: 24.77
Individual Times: 
1.	(16.78)	F2 L' D' R2 B2 F D2 F R2 B2 D2 U B U2 R2 F' U' R U' L2 R D R' U2 F' 
2.	18.81	F2 U B' F2 D2 U L' B' F2 L R' D' U B2 F' R' B F' U' F2 D U2 L2 D' B2 
3.	17.81	D' U L' R B' F' U R B2 L R' D U F D B' F D L R' F2 L2 F2 U B' 
4.	17.56	F' L' U2 R B' F' L2 D' L' D2 U' L2 D' L2 D' U F2 U' F L' R F2 D' U R' 
5.	18.19	B2 D U' L' R' B' R D' U2 L R D' U' B F' U' L' F L2 R' D' U B F2 R2 
6.	17.09	L F L2 R' D R2 B F' L R' B D2 L' B2 F D U B' L D U B2 F L' U 
7.	(24.77)	R2 B2 D' U' L R' D' U' F' R2 F' D U F' D' U' B' D' U B R D2 B' R' D' 
8.	18.31	B L R F D2 U B' L R2 B F D U' B2 L' R' D2 U2 B' U' L' R2 U F' U' 
9.	19.70	L B' L2 U R' B' F L' B' F' U' B' F2 L2 R D2 B2 F2 L R F2 R' U' B U' 
10.	16.88	R2 U L' R' D' F' U2 L B F2 D' F' D2 L B F2 R' B L2 F U' R B' F' L2 
11.	19.41	B' L R B2 L R U' B' F2 D F2 L' R2 B F' L2 D2 U B' L U2 B' R D2 F2 
12.	16.97	U F2 L' D U' B F L' D B2 F' D' U2 B F2 D2 U L' B' L' D U2 B' U' B 

So close, yet so far away... Will try a rolling after eating.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 16, 2008)

I solved the 6x6 on Gabbasoft in 11:43.54!!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 17, 2008)

Finally sub-25 after 5 months since sub-30!
But this is only on ryanheise sim. Real cube is about 3-7 seconds slower like always. I could have been sub-24, possibly sub-23, but ryanheise does not get rid of the best and worst. I will try to calculate that manually. Almost all were sub-23. The 25 and 24 were because I only had 3 minutes before the school computer lab closes, so I got nervous. The 39 was a disaster. I did the easy cross so slowly. I messed up badly on one F2L pair. And I did the Z perm twice and very slowly executed it. If I wasn't so excited by the good solves before it, it should have been about a 26. I suck at Z, N, and E on the simulator. I usually spend about 6-10+ seconds on them. But they are quite fast on a real cube. Especially Z. Now I will try to sub 25 on the real cube. 
22.74 seconds 18.66 seconds 39.64 seconds 21.08 seconds 22.66 seconds 25.63 seconds 21.05 seconds 24.53 seconds 24.05 seconds 22.34 seconds average of 10 of 10 is 24.24, average of 8 of 10 is 23.01.
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Wuqiong+Fan


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 17, 2008)

Sub-NaR 5x5x5 solve, albeit only by .01 seconds - 1:35.80.


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, new OH best for me in only a few days since my last PB was broken. I was just practicing as normal this week which consists of doing 10 regular solves then 10 OH solves and then alternating throughout the day. So I was sitting down in the middle of one of my OH solves and my mom came into the living room and started talking to me. She was talking to me so I paid a little more attention to her than my OH solve that I was doing. Once I saw that the OH solve was complete I clicked my stopwatch and I took a casual look at the time and I was so surprised to see 25.72! I was barely even paying attention to the solve. My mom was surprised as well and she wouldn't believe me until I showed her the stopwatch, lol. Afterthat I got a 38.xx followed by a 26.xx! So after that I knew that I really did have the ability to go that fast(I never thought I would be able to be THAT fast). Unfortunately, in the same set of 12 I got a 56, 53, and 48. If you take off the 25 and the 56 and calculate my average it is still only 40.18 seconds which sucks because if I didn't have those two bad times it would easily have been sub-40. I had a 25 and a 26! How did I not get sub-40? Oh well, maybe it means I'll get my best average this Saturday at the competition?

I can dream!


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

This is what happens to me as well, many sub 34 solves, then a couple of bad ones really screws up an average. The important thing is the potential, the times will get more consistent!


----------



## dChan (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, I guess but it really sucks. Right now my times are between 30 and 44 seconds which is like a big range. Sometimes I'll hit 33 only to get above 40 seconds the next solve but then I keep getting times in the 30 second range and suddenly my average rises because of a few bad apples(this happened to me again yesterday). It is really frustrating. But I guess that is why we practice!


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

Well My general range is 31-38, but that is easily +/- 8 seconds (maybe not so much -8, lol).


----------



## popstar_dave (Apr 19, 2008)

First sub 30s single solve... It was lucky, though.

A 27.61s OLL skip on:
U2 D F L' D2 L2 D' B' F' R' L2 B D' U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' U D2 R2 B' F2

I'm just stoked, coz I've been aiming for a sub 30 for a couple of months now. Now for a sub-30s non-lucky. Oh, and it'd be nice to hit a sub 40s average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2008)

popstar_dave said:


> First sub 30s single solve... It was lucky, though.
> 
> A 27.61s OLL skip on:
> U2 D F L' D2 L2 D' B' F' R' L2 B D' U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' U D2 R2 B' F2
> ...



Congratulations! Are you the same popstar_dave from rec.juggling? (Considering you're from Australia, I'm guessing you are.) If so, welcome to your new addiction. I came from over there and now I'm hopelessly addicted to BLD solving - especially big cubes BLD. It's funny how jugglers are so easily addicted to the cube. The biggest problem is that I don't juggle as much any more.


----------



## popstar_dave (Apr 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> popstar_dave said:
> 
> 
> > First sub 30s single solve... It was lucky, though.
> ...



Hehehe... Yup, that's me. And really enjoying my cubing over my juggling at the moment. (Possibly due to the fact that I've moving into a tiny apartment, with little more than 7' ceilings.) But yeah, lots of juggling cubers out there. In fact, there's a "Jugglers who also Cube" facebook group, too. And I wouldn't mind trying out a bit of BLD at some stage. It seems like the kind of thing that I'd be into. Maybe not big cubes to start with, I'll just start slow!

obAccomplishment: I actually hit that sub-30s non-lucky today. 29.35s using CFOP with 4LLL. I only hit a time that low, because I got three nice easy CE pairs in my F2L. It was still part of a pretty dud average, so the sub-40s average goal is still out there.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 20, 2008)

More like a disappointment, but I keep +2'ing my fastest 5x5 solves in competition. *rolls eyes*

But it was a 1:40 (before the +2).


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 20, 2008)

I beat my 5x5 PB with AvG edges, ive been practicing for about 3 days with these edges but when i did the solve there were about 2-3 semi pairs after centers, is this classified as lucky? But anyway the time was 2.51.02


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 21, 2008)

SUB 20 SUB 20 SUB 20!!!!!!!

I have been trying so hard for so long! 19.72 non-lucky!

Sune + U perm makes my life. I wish every solve could be like that.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 21, 2008)

*1:00.28* single, I.Q.Ball/Equator.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 21, 2008)

IRC said:


> 18:28:00 <+micro500> 3x3x3 scramble #37289: B2 R' B D' R2 B' D' R F' U L2 R2 U D' L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U' D2 B' D2 L
> 18:28:29 <+funktio> 8.39



The solution was:

Step 1: D2 F2 D
Step 2: U2 L2 B U
Step 3: L' U' L' B R' U R
Step 4: U2 B
LL: B U2 B' U' B U' B'

Depending on how you count the cancellation, 22 or 23 moves. Didn't skip anything, though, so I guess it shouldn't be considered "lucky".


----------



## dChan (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, last year I had a goal of getting 40 second OH average in competition by Caltech Fall but I never made it to that competition. I made up for it at DSC 2008 and actually I did an unbelievable 36 second solve(which would have been sub-35 if I didn't look at the time and theerefore fumbled) in competition with two 38 second solves in the same set. I end up with a 40.33 second average though despite the three sub-40s. I had been getting tons of sub-40s at home but I never believed I would get them in competition so I was really happy especially ont the 36. In contrast I di dhorrible on the regular 3x3x3 solves. Maybe I'll end up like Lofty with amazing OH times and average two-hand times.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 21, 2008)

wow, very nice solution Johannes.

I have a few new PB's as a result of getting a few new cubes

FMC: 35HTM nothing skipped
4x4: single and average went down like 9 seconds each since I got an eastsheen yesterday
2x2:4.45 single 8.67 avg of 10 ...also went down like 5 seconds each. I use to use an "Ice cube".

I'm still faster on my rubik's 5x5. My best on the new east sheen is around 2:40. New stickers might help that...I really hate the pink color.

edit: just got 2:28 on ES 5x5, I'm learning how to handle it.

3.58 on 2x2


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2008)

So Lucas has let me have his 5x5 supercube for a while, and it's pretty decent. So I've been practicing it a bit, and it's great fun.

My best times so far are
Single: 2:30.86
Average-12: 2:55.04 
I wonder what the limit is? Maybe 2:0x single and 2:30 average. I dunno...

EDIT: Today I got a 2:48.16 average. Yay improvement!


----------



## MiloD (Apr 22, 2008)

4x4: 1:27.44

My best single went down by over 10 seconds since Sunday.

this one had orientation parity too...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 22, 2008)

I've got a bit of an accomplishment. I'm still a total n00b, but i'm learning. Anyway, my PB has been 56:58 for about 10 days now. I just couldn't beat it. 

Then, about 5 days ago i started learning the PLLs, so i haven't really tried again to beat my PB because i've just been doing PLLs all day. Then last night i decided to try and beat my PB and i did a 50:31 solve, first try. And it wasn't even a lucky solve


----------



## MiloD (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry guys, but this really needs its own post. 

3x3: 15.94 

LL was just an "Air Jeff". 

Sub-20 is right around the corner.

edit: 4x4: 1:25.36 wow...Ive shaved almost 15 seconds off best single in 2 days.

2nd edit: 4x4: ok...this is just getting insane 1:21.50 single, and just did 1:29.24 avg of 10. on sunday my best single was 1:38.xx and my avg was like 1:46-ish.

all from finally getting an eastsheen.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 23, 2008)

I finally assembled my ES 4x4! Those things are such a pain to put together i put it off for months! but i assembled it and have gotten by best times ever. Not quite sub-2 average but a 1:27 with double parity! I was slowing down after the first like 6... I need 4x4 endurance it hurts my head.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 23, 2008)

I just finished learning al the PLLs today! 

I learned 4 Look PLL (without the E permutation) about a month ago, and then I learned the V and T permutation algorithms for solving the 2x2. So then I slacked off and didn't learn any new PLLs.

So starting from like last week, I learned 2-3 PLLs a day, and now I have all 21! Now I have trouble remembering the Gs >.<. And those N permutations are also weird.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 23, 2008)

New PB single 3x3x3 solve today!!!
[scrambled and witnessed by my mom]
*10.84!!*
It was not lucky [I did cross, 4 f2l slots, Oll [rUR'URU2r'], and clockwise edge cycle]
very exciting! first sub-11, more to come ;-)


----------



## MiloD (Apr 23, 2008)

ok ok ok, last one I swear.... for tonight. 

1:17.xx on 4x4.

I was spazzing so much that I reset the timer but it was definitely below 1:18. 

I have some tests to deal with this week, then I will get back on the 5x5.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 23, 2008)

2.37.38 for the 5x5, i changed to AvG edges 5 days ago then changed back to my method and got this, i dont know what to do edges with, franks or AvG's?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2008)

I got a 2:44.07 for the 5x5x5 yesterday, using AvG edges still. 9 seconds better than my previous best! Leviticus, I'd say go with whatever you like better - there are REALLY fast people who use each method. Sub-1:30 is possible either way.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 23, 2008)

yeh i guess your right, i might stay with franks method, although AvG was fun, i think i can get faster using franks.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 23, 2008)

megaminx in 11 min. Gigaminx in 3 hours 7 min.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 23, 2008)

4:35.28 2-5 relay!

I made it a point to not check times, but all solves were pretty good. My last relay attempt was 5:2x.

I always go in increasing order.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Apr 24, 2008)

I got competition times that resemble times at home.


----------



## FU (Apr 24, 2008)

Sub-7 average on 2x2x2

Average: 06.96 seconds
Individual Times: 06.62, 09.45, 07.05, (04.66), 05.47, 08.28, 06.39, (14.22), 05.92, 06.53, 04.91, 09.00

method is just 1st layer + oll + pll, or ortega, depending on scramble. i like the former better, because i'm bad at the last step of ortega (in terms of recognition and execution)


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 24, 2008)

new 4x4 PB and avg!

PB: 1:34.65

Avg: 1:46.22!

These are the first solves with my new Eastsheen 4x4!


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 24, 2008)

I solved a 4x4, in like 15 minutes . The centers were really easy but pairing up the edges was a little confusing. The last part "solve like a 3x3" was super easy, until I ran into parity cases . Then I messed up and had to pair up the edges again!  Then I found some parity algorithms and I solved the cube!


----------



## Dene (Apr 25, 2008)

Average: 18.65 seconds
Individual Times: 16.27, 16.43, 20.59, 19.83, (24.77), 21.03, 17.50, 20.41, 16.47, 19.11, (16.05), 18.91

Wooo!!! I'm getting psyched for the NZ competition!!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 25, 2008)

3.12 on pyraminx. Lucky. But still.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 25, 2008)

YESS!!!!!!!! 19.56 OH. it was a PLL skip and to give you an idea on how easy it was, i normally average 30 sec 

looking up, i see dene is phyched for the NZ comp. Hey dene, are you sure its actually on? have you got details? or is it just based on what that thread said. ill be trying as hard as i can to convince them to bring it to sydney


----------



## alexc (Apr 25, 2008)

I did a 4x4 average of 12 on my new ES 4x4!

1:41.77!!!!! The ES is so much smoother and less clumsy than my Rubik's one!

Also included a 1:20.66 single, beating my old PB by 11 seconds.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 25, 2008)

3.84, 3.00, 2.86, 3.96, 3.72, 3.72, 5.36, 4.34, 4.06, 3.08
4.19, 3.22, 4.35, 3.46, 3.84, 4.68, 3.83, 3.19, 3.43, 3.90
4.84, 3.48, 6.83, 1.75, 3.55, 3.63, 4.31, 4.36, 3.96, 4.13
3.66, 1.83, 3.72, 4.00, 3.31, 4.13, 4.06, 3.75, 3.86, 2.36
3.84, 4.71, 3.78, 3.78, 3.66, 3.88, 3.38, 3.38, 4.56, 3.00
3.61, 3.75, 5.84, 3.65, 3.91, 3.93, 3.33, 3.63, 3.65, 4.94
3.56, 4.15, 2.14, 3.69, 4.63, 3.30, 4.58, 4.47, 4.34, 5.41
3.30, 3.72, 3.85, 3.65, 4.68, 3.05, 3.43, 3.77, 2.78, 3.40
3.90, 3.55, 3.34, 4.08, 3.53, 3.53, 3.00, 2.47, 3.81, 3.38
4.81, 3.38, 4.61, 2.97, 3.93, 3.83, 3.84, 3.31, 3.86, 4.08

=> 3.79
Best/worst average of 12: 3.42/4.13

I'm pretty lame.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2008)

20.32 non-lucky 3x3x3 solve!

I wasn't sure I didn't have a skipped C/E pair in the F2L, but I was able to remember the solve afterwards, and it was clean (though there were 2 really easy pairs). Scramble:
D' B2 D' R2 U B2 L B' R2 L' D L R F2 U2 L F R B' F U2 D' L R2 F2

So that's what it feels like to speedcube! This is a nice consolation after my Forum competition solves this week came out to a 36 second average .


----------



## MiloD (Apr 25, 2008)

I got a 2:16.18 5x5 solve today on my ES! The only thing that was lucky like was one edge group was solved accidentally. This was done in Central Park

Unfortunately the cube landed in the dirt after the solve and now it turns like crap. I guess I better get back on the Rubik's for tomorrow.


----------



## dChan (Apr 25, 2008)

I know it is a pain to do but can't you just open it up and clean it? Or drop it in a tub of water?


----------



## MiloD (Apr 25, 2008)

The competition is tomorrow and I think I am still a little faster on average with the Rubik's. I going to wait to clean it until the cubesmith tiles come.

congratulations on your first BLD dChan


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> YESS!!!!!!!! 19.56 OH. it was a PLL skip and to give you an idea on how easy it was, i normally average 30 sec
> 
> looking up, i see dene is phyched for the NZ comp. Hey dene, are you sure its actually on? have you got details? or is it just based on what that thread said. ill be trying as hard as i can to convince them to bring it to sydney



I know absolutely nothing about it. Still waiting on details... I hope that guy comes back onto the forums. I think it's a bit mean saying that then leaving me to writhe in agony at the prospect


----------



## dChan (Apr 26, 2008)

@MiloD: Heh, when you put it that way I'd say to stick with the Rubik's one. 

Thanks! Congrats on your new 5x5 PB. I wish I were that fast. Currently I average 3:3x.xx on the 4x4x4, though I still have yet to remember the parity algorithms. Oh yeah, you have a great 4x4 average as well.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2008)

Average: 1:41.12
Individual Solving Times: 1:43.06, 1:47.75, 1:44.61, (1:55.11), 1:41.21, 1:43.75, 1:33.36, 1:40.50, 1:46.28, (1:29.25), 1:35.11, 1:35.61



now that's a good 5x5 average.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvzcrmKTIp4

I'm getting better!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 27, 2008)

Cubes Solved: 100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.54
Standard Deviation: 2.27
Best Time: 16.19
Worst Time: 26.54
Best average for the 100:
Average: 20.00
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 18.27
Worst Time: 21.67


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 27, 2008)

4.5 more NRs.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> 4.5 more NRs.



Ugh - at least you could tell us what they are! (I hate the suspense! Results don't seem to be up yet.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > 4.5 more NRs.
> ...


4x4x4 single & average (56  , 1:09  )
3x3x3 OH single & average (20.55  , 23.xx )

1st round was 14 (E at 10), 18 (some bad stuff), 14, 13, 18+ (V-perm  )
I tied the NR 3x3x3 average in the finals. The last solve was a 14.94 with POP.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

What's wrong with V???


----------



## Pedro (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> 3x3x3 OH single & average (20.55  , 23.xx )



what?! how come you get that fast?


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 28, 2008)

Sub-6 2x2 3x3 4x4 and 5x5 relay. (5:58.34)

Wasn't but a couple days ago I couldn't get sub-7.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 OH single & average (20.55  , 23.xx )
> ...



I agree, Lucas - the big strides you've made in some of these events are really amazing! Not just the 3x3x3 OH - the 4x4x4 too. But what happened on 5x5x5? (Especially the last solve!?) And I'm sure BLD was a disappointment too.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...


Well, OH was interesting I finally had decent F2L, and my PLL was slightly less than normally bad (I think I had a J at 17 [first solve], and U-perm at 18 [22]). MGLS helps. 

Anyhow, 4x4x4 had nice scrambles. Also, I used a new Eastsheen that I had tiled while Leyan drove us to the comp. 
Te first solve had both parities, and though the parities got less, it was discouraging. The 1:00.xx was a bad G with a few seconds (say, 3-4) wasted dropping the cube and frantically trying to perform the last turn. The 1:18 had two bad center fixes...
Nevertheless, I lost my 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 improvement streaks now.
5x5x5 was bad because my Eastsheen is becoming bad: I switched cubes before solves 2, 3, and 4. On the last one, I had a weird lockup that took 30 seconds to resolve and broke an x-center. And I wanted to get to 4BLD (DNF, DNF, DNF, so it's not on the results page...), so I couldn't wait for some other person's (and possibly a VC).

And yes, BLD was bad. Especially since Shelley's 1:23 suggested a really easy first scramble.

3x3x3 is still sad. I just did a very apathetic average that looked like this:
17.20, 15.23, 13.24, 18.22, 12.76, 17.61+, 14.30, 14.98, (23.26), 14.48, (10.85), 14.11

Take out the 4 worst times, and you get a mean of 13.69. 


Also, I started doing something new since the finals of DSC: I've been sitting down for most of my solves. As long as it doesn't make me sedate, it helps in a few ways:
-Chambon and Harris and Yu and Erik do it. And I got an 11.74 the first round I tried it. 
-No trembling legs (like, say, in BLD)
-Lower distance to table, means:
-Less reaching (I'm tall) to pick up, stop timer, etc.
-Less dropping distance
-Cube doesn't come down as hard/far (pops, +2, etc.).
-Easier to catch pops


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 28, 2008)

I made one of my best sppedcubes, it a hybrid between a type D core/screws and centers with rubiks DIY cubies, it has smooth CS tiles and for some reason its really lose and doesnt pop, weird but good


----------



## noobcuber (Apr 28, 2008)

In A week I have got from a 2 minute 20 average to a 45 second average : )

BUT NOW IM STUCK : (


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 28, 2008)

finally sub 1 min OH 

_____RubiksDJ Best average statistics for 28-4-2008, 21:15:54_____


Average : 1:25.65

Best time : 57.49
Worst time : 1:40.42
Standard deviation : 11.77

Times
1) 1:14.38 L2 R2 F' D' B2 D L R2 F2 U L' D2 L2 B' F2 U2 L' B2 R D2 L2 B' R' F U2 
2) 1:28.94 R' U B2 R F' D B F2 D' L' R2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 L B' R D2 L' B R' F D' 
3) (1:40.42) R' F D' F U2 L' B2 R D2 L2 B' R' F U2 B2 R F' D L2 R' F D' B2 R2 F' 
4) 1:12.21 F2 D' L' R2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 L' B' R D2 L2 B R' F U2 B' F' D L' B2 R' L 
5) 1:38.02 L' B F2 U' L B' R U2 L' F U' L2 B' R F' U2 B2 R' F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 F2 
6) (57.49) R' F U' L2 B' R F' U2 L' B2 R' F D L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 R' F2 D L2 R2 F' 
7) 1:34.72 U' L B' R F' U2 L' B2 R' F D L2 R2 F' U2 R' F2 D L2 R2 F' D' L R2 F2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 29, 2008)

Dene said:


> What's wrong with V???



V's are pretty ugly to do one-handed.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 29, 2008)

13.42 avg of 12 
14.33, 12.64, (11.30), 12.33, 11.69, 13.09, 14.36, 13.69, 14.69, (17.03), 13.39, 13.99

the 5 best give a 12.22 avg of 5


----------



## joey (May 1, 2008)

I'm posting this on behalf of Rowe Hessler.

10.90 11.35 12.45 12.38 (9.81) 13.36 (13.52) 11.11 12.43 12.58 10.77 9.89 => 11.72

Only one lucky solve, was the 11.11, which was Sune for the LL.


----------



## SkateTracker (May 2, 2008)

YEEAHH, Sub-3 on my 5x5!!!! WOO, haha. 

I'm stoked.


----------



## malcolm (May 2, 2008)

41.23 Avg Oh =)


----------



## joey (May 2, 2008)

8.61 PLL skip

6 move cross.
F2L just came together awesomely.
Two multislotted pairs, 2 easy inserts. Double layered sune for OLL.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 3, 2008)

YAY FIRST EVER SUB 30 AVERAGE!!! I'M NOT A N00B ANYMORE!!!!!
there was one PLL skip but that was th only lucky solve. I also got 2 double X-crosses!  I'm getting good at blockbuilding after playing around with petrus for a day!
My average was 28.21 with a best of 24.36. worst was 31.95.


----------



## popstar_dave (May 4, 2008)

A good 10 of 12 average for me when I was doing this week's Sunday Comp. I got my new single, non-lucky pb - 27.75s (the F2L just flowed, then anti-sune and U-perm), and somehow I managed to take four seconds off my *AVERAGE* pb! Dropped it from 40.25s down to 36.24s. I've been doing lots of slow F2Ls, and I've learnt about half the PLLs (which are now starting to get smooth). 

So I was pretty happy with that set of times!


----------



## SkateTracker (May 5, 2008)

First sub-25 average of 5.

26.80
22.42
26.93
23.13
24.98

= 24.85

Getting better finally, haha.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 5, 2008)

Incredible: an average 2x2 of 3.46 seconds.

1. 3.86 

B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 R' D' R F2 L' F' R B2 D' L2 F D' L2 B D R' D2 F2
2. 3.42 

B2 L' U' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 F2 L U B U2 B' D2 F' U L2 F2 U2 R U2 B' D' B'
3. 3.05 

R D2 B2 L D2 R2 F D' F R B U R' B2 R F L' D2 F2 U' L F2 U L2 B2
4. 3.09 

D2 R F L B' R' F2 D' R D2 F' U R B R D2 B' L F U2 B L' D' L U'
5. 5.48


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 6, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Incredible: an average 2x2 of 3.46 seconds.
> 
> 1. 3.86
> 
> ...



Where's the fifth scramble?  And wow those were REALLY easy scrambles.


----------



## popstar_dave (May 6, 2008)

New 3x3x3 single (non-lucky pb) 26.14s

It was with: U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F D' R2 U2 R F2 R2 B' D' F2 R2 F2 U' R B' U' F' R2 F U2
(with my cross colour on the bottom of the scramble)

Cross: F2 D' R2
CE1: y R U2 R' U L U L'
CE2: y R U R'
CE3: y' L' R U' L R'
CE4: U L' U' L
OLL: y' R' F' L' F R F' L F
PLL: U' y' R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2

Move count (HTM):
F2L:22
LL: 18
Total: 40

So while I did do all stages of the solve, overall it was reasonably lucky in that I had pretty good cases at all stages, giving me quite a low move count (it was only a ~1.5tps solve!). So a pb single solve for me, and an indication that if I improved my finger speed (2tps is still a good solve for me), I could improve my times a fair bit.


----------



## KJiptner (May 6, 2008)

Sub-16. Sub-Lucas. At least on the UWR list. Check out spot 84 

http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_cube_333av.html


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 7, 2008)

New PB of 43.35 (hey, i'm still a n00b)

But my biggest accomplishment is this. I've been working to get my intuitive F2L faster than beginner LBL F2L, and i JUST did intuitive F2L faster than LBL, average of 5 

Man i'm amped about that!


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 7, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Sub-16. Sub-Lucas. At least on the UWR list. Check out spot 84
> 
> http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_cube_333av.html


Oh no! Oh my! I must remedy that!

However, let's see how long it takes for someone fast to notice this.


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2008)

Random 2x2 improvement... yesterday I got a 6.96 average (first sub-7) and later 6.68, on cubemania. Then today I got a 5.81 rolling average on CCT! I don't know what's going on at all. I didn't learn a new method or anything, my 2x2 just feels... less locky than normal. Really bizarre.


----------



## SkateTracker (May 8, 2008)

OMG, 16.66 new 3x3 PB.

BOOOYAH!


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2008)

5x5x5 foot solve of 14:23.42, average of 5 18:34.74. I could easily beat these times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2008)

Dene said:


> 5x5x5 foot solve of 14:23.42, average of 5 18:34.74. I could easily beat these times.



5x5x5 feet average of 5!?! Wow - you're really getting hardcore into the foot solving thing!

I don't think I would ever do this because I would be afraid I'd destroy my cubes. I might try it with my Meffert's (even though it would be very slow because it's stiffer than the Eastsheens). It would probably hold up to foot solving just fine. But I'm convinced it would destroy my Eastsheens.


----------



## fanwuq (May 8, 2008)

Just took a average of 5. 22.66 on ryanheise sim.
I think I beat that before, but didn't calculate.


----------



## fanwuq (May 8, 2008)

2 sub-20s in a row! 
18.74 and 19.11
both not lucky.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 9, 2008)

9.58 average on Pyraminx!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fanwuq (May 9, 2008)

2 pb singles and 2 pb averages all in 2 days!
now they are 17.97 and 22.51


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 10, 2008)

13.85, 13.88, 15.16, 12.84, (15.88), 15.14, 15.56, (12.80), 15.83, 15.68, 13.87, 15.07 > 14.69

Take _that_, Kai! 

(Part of 13.85, 13.88, 15.16, 12.84, 15.88, 15.14, 15.56, 12.80, 15.83, 15.68, 13.87, 15.07, 15.40, 12.37, 15.66, 16.46, 14.94, 14.51})
(Oh: SD=1.00)


----------



## fanwuq (May 10, 2008)

I just got 22.22 on my worst PLL (Bad R) on ryanheise sim. That alg usually takes at least 8 seconds. This time it probably took 5 or 6. Sub-22 average later today hopefully.

sub-20 on my 3rd worst PLL (Z). 19.97!!!!!!!!!!

Got 22.05 average 10 of 10!!!!!!!

That means I'm finally in the top 100! #97.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 11, 2008)

Statistics for 05-11-2008 15:33:12

Average: 12.33
Standard Deviation: 1.42
Best Time: 9.43
Worst Time: 14.09
Individual Times: 
1.	12.69	D' U' B2 L2 B' D2 B' F U B D' U R' D U L' R2 U' L2 R B L' R2 D U 
2.	13.58	D' F' L2 F' U2 B F2 U L' D' B' D' U2 F' R2 B' D2 U F' U L' R2 B F2 U 
3.	13.40	F D U' F L2 R2 B' F2 R' U' L2 F2 D' L2 R' D L' R U' B' F2 R' B2 L' U' 
4.	13.71	B F2 D' L2 B' F2 L R U L' F2 U' R' B' F D2 L' F2 U' B' D' L2 D L' D2 
5.	12.41	D' U' L' R B D U' R' D' U' B F R D U2 L B F' L' R' D2 U2 L2 U2 B' 
6.	(14.09)	L2 R2 D2 L' D U B U' L' R F2 U2 B F' R' B D' U' F' D' U' B F' L' R2 
7.	10.53	D2 R' B F L' R D2 U2 L' D2 U' L B' F U' L R' U' L F2 L2 D F R U 
8.	9.55	L U L2 F R' U' B L2 B L R' F2 R' U L2 R' U2 B2 R2 D L2 B F2 L' R' 
9.	12.22	F' D' R B' U' B2 F L2 R2 U2 B' F' R' D' B' F2 D2 U B' R' D U2 F D2 U2 
10.	11.53	U2 L' U' R D U L2 R2 B2 F L2 R B F2 L R B' F' D' L R' F2 U2 R F2 
11.	13.65	B F2 L B' F U B' F2 U B D2 U L' B2 F' D U2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' R2 B' F2 
12.	(9.43)	R D2 L' B' R2 B2 R2 B2 D R' D' U' B' F2 L F2 D U R' B2 D U2 B F' R'


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2008)

35-move linear FMC
Scramble: R L' B L2 F2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' F R' L' F2 L D2 R L' U' D' L2 D2 F B2 U' R' F2 U F2 U'
Solution: D' L' y M x B U' B' F' R' F' R2 F R y z R U R' U' R F U' B' U F' U' B U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D'

As I said:
Great block start. I wanted to form the extension, but threw in a pseudo block on the way. Orienting edges turned out easy, and after using the psuedo block to finish the side I wasn't expecting, I managed to get a Niklas + A-perm LL (where the A is done as a comm after the pseudo block is undone).


----------



## n00bcubix (May 11, 2008)

sub 18 avg  on 3x3 and sub 1:40 avg for 4x4! BLD attempt, 7 corners wrong(corners is hard!) and all edges


----------



## FU (May 12, 2008)

Sub-20 ave on Heise Simulator 19.13
Slightly less than a week after trying out the simulator 

Sub-30 ave OH 28.53
Beat previous pb ave by almost 2s... lots of good cases

Sub-15 2H ave to come... (i wish)


----------



## Jude (May 13, 2008)

First sub 30 average (29.75 10/12)! The average included a new PB too, first sub 25 solve - 24.24. Sub 20 here I come!


----------



## MiloD (May 13, 2008)

I just had an awesome 5x5 average of 5 on cubemania. 

Times were 2:27 (2:32) 2:18 2:22 and (2:17.47)
3 of 5 was 2:22.81!

I thought I was gonna have a new pb on the last 3 solves but no luck(literally).

Either way I've made some progress recently. I'm gonna wait till this weekend to do another avg of 10...I still have 4 finals between today and Friday and I really should be studying...


----------



## fanwuq (May 13, 2008)

21.73 average on ryanheise sim!

Not RA. First 2 solves were 19.63, 19.64. LOL. 

It didn't even feel fast. Sub-20 solves are so easy now. The screen on this computer actually sucks. yellow and orange are difficult to tell.
#95 now.
19.63 seconds 19.64 seconds 23.27 seconds 21.61 seconds 23.02 seconds 
18.73 seconds 23.63 seconds 21.75 seconds 19.86 seconds 22.75 seconds 

expect this to go down to sub-20 real soon.
Edit: One solve later. got 18.44. so 21.29
Damnit! can't submit. I accidentally double clicked so it says I'm trying to hack into the system. I had this problem once before. Anyone else has that?


----------



## philkt731 (May 14, 2008)

51.10 4x4 solve (done on Cubemania too!)

About 31 sec redux, had an easy LL


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 14, 2008)

15.92 seconds average today and 2:39 BLD not long ago :]


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2008)

I just barely made it into the sub-20 club with a new average of 19.95. It is terrible though. I will get an 18 second average today or so to offset this yucky average. Check out my Xanga for the session and details. So dumb!


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2008)

Oh wow, I have to edit my signature again:

----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed May 14 11:58:12 PDT 2008 -----

Average: 19.65

Fastest Time: 15.70
Slowest Time: 23.90
Standard Deviation: 01.71

Individual Times:
1) 23.65 U2 R D R' L' B' F' L2 F' U2 L2 D R2 L U' L' D2 U2 F B2 D' R' B U2 L'
2) (15.70) F2 D' U2 R' B2 L2 D B D L2 F U' D L' R2 B' U D B' F U2 D' R' U2 D
3) 19.48 R B' D' L' B L' D L2 B' L' U L' U' B2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B' U2 D L B2 D'
4) 19.50 B' R2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 R' U R L2 D R2 B L R' F L U' R' F D' L' B L'
5) 18.94 U2 L U L R2 D U R U2 B2 D B' D' R' L' U2 D B F D' R F2 R D2 L'
6) 21.48 B' R B L' F R L' U' B' D F2 B' U' L' F' R2 U2 R' F L F U' B L2 B
7) 18.75 U B D' B' L2 U2 F B U' R L2 D2 U B D2 U2 R' L2 D F2 R F' D L' R
8) 19.67 D2 R' B F2 R2 F L' R U2 L D2 L D' B D2 F2 L R2 F U D2 R2 U2 B' L2
9) 17.72 U F B2 R2 U L U R' U L' F' B2 R' L' B F R' L U B2 L2 D R' U B'
10) 18.80 L' D' F2 R2 D' U B' D' L U R L' F D2 B2 L2 B' R' D' F B2 D' U' F2 B2
11) (23.90) B U' F' B' L U' F2 R' U F' B' R' D' B2 D2 U' B' L2 R2 D' L' R F D2 U2
12) 18.52 B2 L2 R F' R2 B2 U L R F R L B D' B2 R' U L2 R U' F' R2 B2 L' F

Not the 18 second average I wanted but at least it really shows I average under 20 seconds now. More info on Xanga.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 15, 2008)

my fourth LL skip! 10.75!! I did the Petrus fl2 edge insertion alg to preserve the LL, [as in, I got an LL skip on purpose ]. Do I hold the UWR for most cfop LL skips? 

very exciting


----------



## Harry (May 15, 2008)

Oh yeah...... my PB is now sub 1 min!!!!!!!!!!!!

59.27 sec.....

I am so proud!!!!!!!

Next: sub-50 and sub 1 min ave
Wish me good everybody

P.S. admin, could you delete my post in beginner central, I post the same thing.... SO sorry


----------



## dChan (May 15, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> my fourth LL skip! 10.75!! I did the Petrus fl2 edge insertion alg to preserve the LL, [as in, I got an LL skip on purpose ]. Do I hold the UWR for most cfop LL skips?
> 
> very exciting



Unless you are saying you did four OLL skips consecutively I would say no, you don't.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 16, 2008)

dChan said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > my fourth LL skip! 10.75!! I did the Petrus fl2 edge insertion alg to preserve the LL, [as in, I got an LL skip on purpose ]. Do I hold the UWR for most cfop LL skips?
> ...



I wonder how many Nakaji or Akkersdijk have gotten, they have obviously cubes ALOT more than me.


----------



## ooveehoo (May 16, 2008)

A new 2x2x2 record. I just learned all the ortega-algs and averaged under 15 seconds with ortega (I forgot to write it down, but i think it was 13 something).


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2008)

How cool is it that I got my personal best 3x3x3 average of 10, and it happened to be for the Sunday Contest? It was 27.0x, I think. I forgot exactly what it was, though, because I kept a running average going afterwards and got it down to 26.76 a few solves later:
24.56 31.14 27.94 (22.83) 24.48 25.05 28.03 24.38 (31.75) 27.34 29.14 25.56

And my solves for Arnaud's competition this week were almost as good - 27.62!

I think it was just a really lucky day for me - I don't think I suddenly got that much better. But being so far under 30 is amazing to me!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 16, 2008)

16.21, 16.50, 17.98, 15.37, 16.69, 16.23, 16.62, 17.86, 18.97, (14.57), (19.84), 15.70
Average: 16.81  
sub18 average for me is really good, so sub17 is just...insane...


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2008)

Congrats Lt Unreal! That's really good.

I got a sub-20 average in the weekly contest(sub-19 literally, actually) and a new 9.65 second 2x2x2 average. I also broke my personal best one-handed solve with a 22.xx time in the weekly contest, but it was a PLL-skip(everything was fast so it would have been 26 seconds with a PLL anyway). I'll update my signature when I get a non-lucky sub-25 one-handed solve.


----------



## Pedro (May 17, 2008)

New PB pyraminx average 

Average: 09.84
Times: 08.86, 08.99, 11.79, (07.01), 10.68, 10.92, 10.99, 07.96, (11.89), 08.49, 08.73, 11.03


----------



## Siraj A. (May 17, 2008)

Avg of 12 on Pyraminx: 

*9.43* !! New PB average. 

Times: 12.08, 11.80, 7.01, 11.54, 8.43, 7.09, (13.63), 12.91, 8.72, 7.80, (6.03), 6.90 

Hehe Pedro!


----------



## Pedro (May 17, 2008)

good  

the pyraminx is not that hard to get good, after all


----------



## Siraj A. (May 17, 2008)

Yeah, and those 6's and 7s were lucky. But this is fairly accurate, because my 11's, 12, and 13 cancels those solves out!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 18, 2008)

dChan said:


> Congrats Lt Unreal! That's really good.
> 
> I got a sub-20 average in the weekly contest(sub-19 literally, actually) and a new 9.65 second 2x2x2 average. I also broke my personal best one-handed solve with a 22.xx time in the weekly contest, but it was a PLL-skip(everything was fast so it would have been 26 seconds with a PLL anyway). I'll update my signature when I get a non-lucky sub-25 one-handed solve.



Thanks.  And nice OH time, my best is 33.87, I need to do OH more


----------



## fanwuq (May 18, 2008)

pb 4x4 single at competition! 2:49. Nothing special. Actually the 3x3 part was really slow, probably more than 50 seconds. I wasn't even trying.
Next solve I actually paired up edges and centers faster, but I switched 2 centers, and messed up on Parity alg. The result was really bad, something like 3:40.


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

@Lt-Unreal: In my opinion everyone should practice OH almost as much as regular speedsolving. So you had better step on it! But seriously, very nice improvement on the 3x3x3! I wish I was that fast.

@fanwuq: What centers method do you use?


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

I was still averaging 36 seconds one-handed only a couple of days ago... today I opened up JNetCube and did some practice solves then I did an average of 12 one-handed solves. I got 34.06 seconds average. That was amazing enough so I posted on my Xanga with the session and some details. Then, I thought, "I don't want this to be just a fluke. I am going to do 20 more solves to make sure." And I was like, "WHAT? This is impossible. How did my average drop so fast?" I got a 34.08 second average of THIRTY solves. That's only a .02 second difference from the average of twelve soles. 

It doesn't stop there. All throughout the thirty solve session I got a 33 second rolling average. It kept going a little bit up by .xx seconds and a little bit down so I stopped paying attention to it. At the end of the session I looked at my best rolling average and it was 32.07 seconds!

What's going on here? 

Check my Xanga for the full session plus details(so you can see several of my sub-30 second solve scrambles).

EDIT: lol, I don't know what to put in my signature now. I had a bunch of 33.xx rolling averages along with my 34.08 session average, my 34.06 12-solve rolling average, and my 32.07 rolling average. Some help? I don't want to do any more solves lest my hand be tired and ruin my average.


----------



## Faz (May 20, 2008)

Sub 20.(19.31)

And my first sub 30 average. (i am pretty consistent)

Check out my timelog on masterthecube.com


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 20, 2008)

New PB of 36.29 yesterday. Looks like i'm coming out of n00bness


----------



## SkateTracker (May 20, 2008)

New 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay PB of 5:30.24.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (May 20, 2008)

1:47 on my ES last night. Either it was an easy solve, or my ES isn't as slow as I had thought it was...


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 21, 2008)

18.86!!!!!!!!!!!

7 move x-cross
F2L by 14
Anti-sune + U perm.


----------



## SkateTracker (May 21, 2008)

New 5x5 PB of 2:43.37.


----------



## HelloiamChow (May 21, 2008)

Average: 1:10.18
Individual Times: 1:07.72, 1:14.70, 1:10.95, 1:09.03, 1:11.24, 1:13.09, (1:23.78), 1:05.16, (1:02.24), 1:07.91, 1:10.78, 1:11.22

Sooooo close to sub70. Pretty solid last 5 solves. In an average of 5, those last 5 would leave me with a 1:07.95. Niiiice. I'm pretty sure I got kinda lucky with parity. I only remember i think 3 double parities. I guess you need a little luck with these kind of things.


----------



## dChan (May 21, 2008)

HelloiamChow said:


> Average: 1:10.18
> Individual Times: 1:07.72, 1:14.70, 1:10.95, 1:09.03, 1:11.24, 1:13.09, (1:23.78), 1:05.16, (1:02.24), 1:07.91, 1:10.78, 1:11.22
> 
> Sooooo close to sub70. Pretty solid last 5 solves. In an average of 5, those last 5 would leave me with a 1:07.95. Niiiice. I'm pretty sure I got kinda lucky with parity. I only remember i think 3 double parities. I guess you need a little luck with these kind of things.



Wow, that's very amazing. 100% accuracy is great. You can place number 3 in the UWR board if you submit your times.

I assume you use 3-Cycles with orientation?


----------



## HelloiamChow (May 21, 2008)

Ooh. Sorry. Those were 4x4x4 times. I apologize for being vague. I forgot there are crazy fast people who actually do average that blindfolded.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 21, 2008)

I got am new 5x5 PB of 2:57.50 and a new average of 3:17.79


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 22, 2008)

Not a record, but just got a killer solve.

Most (but not all) of the d's were actually y = U/U', but i shortened it slightly when re-constructing it.

L F B2 U R' U2 D2 L2 D2 B U' L' F2 D L' R2 D2 F' R' D2 L' B2 D2 B D

X-Cross: U2 F' R' B' D B r2 
1st: R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
2nd: d2 U' R U R' U' R U R'
3rd(redundant move): d' d R' U' R U2 R' U R 

OLL: U' l' U' L U R U' r' F
PLL: d' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Jude (May 22, 2008)

Woohoo, new PB and first non lucky sub 20 solve - 19.24
Also got new 3/5 best - 25.17, 28.02, 23.75, (19.24), (30.75) = 25.64
AND 10/12 - 28.35.. All at the same time!


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2008)

00:22.79 with POP!


----------



## Squeek (May 23, 2008)

Wewt! My first sub 20 solve! 18.66 PLL skip though (I really don't care though ) 
My best non lucky is 20.08


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 23, 2008)

OH:
26.42, 22.46, 27.47, 25.87, 27.11, 21.96, 26.76, (28.79), 22.56, 25.92, 19.99, (18.42) > 24.65

It was just getting good. On the 19.99, I saw a G around 16, so I really didn't care until it turned out to be my first non-lucky sub-20. 
Then came an acceptable solve, another non-lucky sub-20.
Unfortunately, I made some painfully bad mistakes immediately after this, so I never had a chance to roll out the ba warmup times (26, 27, 25, 27)...   

Anyhow, the 18.42:
Scramble: L' D' U L B F' D U2 R2 B' F L B' R' B L' B2 R' D' B' R' B' F2 D U

Cross: z2y' BRB y'R2
Slot 1: UR'URU2'R'UR
Slot 2: y'L'UL
Slot 3: U'RUR'U'RUR'
ELS: yRyRUR'F'
CLS: zU'RURU'R2Uz'
PLL: yLU'R'UL'U2RU'R'U2'R


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 23, 2008)

Just finished learning my last PLL. Finally.

Now I just have to improve my F2L and do a bunch of PLL time attacks so I can get an 18s solve and qualify for the US Open.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 23, 2008)

whee i broke the 80s barrier for the 4x4!!!!! using centres last hehe


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2008)

34.92 OH. Average F2L at 26 seconds. Best nonlucky LL possible. sune, and U ccw.


----------



## Lofty (May 24, 2008)

Almost sub-17 2H average... 17.05 seconds.
But I got a few non-lucky sub-14's and a lucky sub-13 in the full session of 50. I'm done with OH for a long time and I'm done with doing loads of cubing for awhile as well. My left wrist is so stiff relative to my right its not good at all.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (May 24, 2008)

3:55 megaminx! I haven't played with that puzzle in so long, it's good to get a sub 4 time.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 24, 2008)

I broke my megaminx record with a time of 3:32.75. I beat it by .14 seconds!

Hehe Zac


----------



## Harry (May 24, 2008)

oh yeah, after I get my first sub-1 min, a few days later, I get my first sub-50, very close though, 49.99 then 49.24 and a few days later, I get my 46.27 solve!! Although for that solve, since I sacmbled it on my own, I got the cross pieces in one place so it is kinda easy to solve the cross under 10 secs, but I don't skip any steps and I think my looking ahead is very good. So, it's time to switch to Frid Method.

Frid method, here I come!!!!!


----------



## Lofty (May 24, 2008)

new pb average of 12- 16.64 
Since I'm not using my OH cube for OH anymore its making a great 2H cube. Sub-15 here I come! Tho I may want one of those new type-D's to help me achieve that.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 25, 2008)

2x2 record of 2.23. I tried the same scramble for a second time and got 1.55. Too bad that doesnt count, lol.

*Everyone try this scramble*: R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' L' U' B' D' R2 F R' F' R2 F D' L' D' F' D L F


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (May 25, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> I broke my megaminx record with a time of 3:32.75. I beat it by .14 seconds!
> 
> Hehe Zac



All I gotta beat is 3:32? Ok, whatever, give me a few days of practice. How does one week sound? If I win... (I gotta think of a prize, lol)

Edit: Lofty, what's up with the new type Ds? Are they good or something? I haven't checked out stores much, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Lofty (May 25, 2008)

Ok well in my previous posts I alluded to breaking from OH and was doing just that for the past couple days. But today with Ryan's new WR I started practicing again. So my accomplishment is:
13.31 OH single with a 2LLL my 12.75 had a 1LLL with ZBLL but this was sune + A. A was done sub-2 and sune was done sub-1 
Edit: 1.58 first try on that 2x2 scramble but only cause I knew it would be lucky so hit the timer with out checking for U adjustment or making sure a regular sune had worked.
Edit2: I have not used a type D but look around the hardware thread and im sure you find loads of threads on how great they are.


----------



## Pedro (May 25, 2008)

Lofty said:


> But today with Ryan's new WR I started practicing again.



what WR? I can't see the results...


----------



## Lofty (May 25, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > But today with Ryan's new WR I started practicing again.
> ...



the results aren't up yet but I was messaged by Jun who was at the competition that he broke the WR with a sub-20 average and a 14.xx single.


----------



## Pedro (May 25, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



holy cow!

now I'm just getting far and far away


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 25, 2008)

26.67 avg100 OH:
22.46, 21.90, 26.05, 27.60, 27.07, 24.73, 29.77, 26.27, 22.88, 26.90, 21.65, 29.75, 25.33, 22.93, 27.76, 22.63, 24.96, 23.14, 25.46, 25.87, 26.03, 25.67, 28.46, 27.54+, 24.65, 25.59, 26.98, 25.33, 21.71, 23.81, 23.38, 25.84, 30.20+, 28.50, 28.06, 33.59, 24.20, 21.43, 22.85, 27.59, 22.78, (45.03), 30.08, 25.06, 29.28+, 35.47+, 28.07, 25.08, 24.59, 20.48, 31.47, 25.28+, 27.89, 29.12, 29.31, 24.66, 20.30, 25.38, 26.62, 30.85, 26.03, 25.16, 28.90, 24.28, 27.72, 25.34, 24.87, 31.46, 25.41, 34.67, 30.12, 25.04, 26.68, 29.72, 34.69, 26.17, (16.06), 28.29, 32.46, 32.72, 34.57, 23.91, 27.30, 24.00, 29.71, 25.32, 28.87+, 24.53, 27.77, 25.49, 22.47, 36.69+, 23.99, 22.57, 25.36, 24.30, 31.19, 27.34, 20.40, 22.20

The 26.17 was an overdue PLL skip, followed by a badly handled PLL skip: 16.06 

There are several silly things in here, like a 21 that had a J before 14 (i.e. should be 17-ish non-lucky) with a minor POP during PLL. 
Also, the total average is terribly high, and I went sub-25 avg for too short.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 25, 2008)

4x4x4 avg12:
1:06.21+, 1:05.02, 1:08.71+, 1:09.28, 1:07.24, 1:04.21, (1:24.96), 1:01.91, 1:05.75, 1:06.81, 1:18.23, (57.80)
> 1:07.34

Finally sub-70, but not nearly satisfying.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (May 25, 2008)

I just got a nice average  I think free running helps with cubing, it kindof uses up all of your energy and makes you tired enough to solve well 

Average: 19.45 seconds
Individual Times: 17.25, 17.94, (25.34), 21.89, (17.17), 18.20, 20.53, 19.05, 17.25, 20.22, 23.97, 18.20

I zoned out through most of the solving, but the all of the 17s were non lucky. The 18.20 had a really nice start (2x2x3 block almost instantly) but the LL was bad 

This isn't my PB average, but it's really nice. Besides that, I think it's only the 4th sub 20 avg I've gotten in my life, not counting all of the rolling averages that lead up to this.


----------



## watermelon (May 25, 2008)

Sub-15 brain simulator (8 pegs) OH, sub-11 brain simulator (8 pegs) 2H.


----------



## signaly (May 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, i've just shattered my pb by 3 seconds and average of 10 by 2 so now i am down to 36 seconds for pb and 38.13 for average  . Progress is hapening fast and i don't know why but im happy.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 26, 2008)

Average: 13.90   
Standard Deviation: 1.73 
Best Time: 10.83   
Worst Time: 16.79+  
Individual Times: 
1.	15.60	D B' R2 D' L' F' L2 D' F' B2 D' L2 U D2 L B' L B' D B2 R2 L2 B' L2 F
2.	14.83	F' U F D' L R B' R F' D2 R' L F' D B2 L' U2 D2 L D2 L F2 L2 R D
3.	10.96	R' L2 B2 L' B F' R L B L2 D2 L D' L' D R' F' U' F2 B D2 F U R' F
4.	12.37	U F' B' R U2 F2 D' F R' F2 U2 L D' R2 F L U2 F2 R F B' R' L2 B F'
5.	13.79	L2 U' B' L' B2 R' F B R L U D' R' D F L2 R D2 L R U2 L2 U F2 U
6.	15.36	F L R2 D2 U' L' R B D2 B L2 R U' R' D L' F' R D L R F L' B U
7.	11.28	F R2 U' F2 B2 L2 D U2 F U F U B' L2 D2 B2 F' D' R' B D' U F' B2 L2
8.	14.90	F2 L2 F' U L2 D' R' D L2 B' U2 F' L2 U F2 B' R2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U'
9.	(16.79+)	R' U R' F' U2 F' L F' L' D B D' F' U' D' R B2 D B' D2 U B' L F' R'
10.	(10.83)	D' B2 U2 L2 B F L' U' D' B D2 U2 L2 D F L2 B2 F U2 L2 F' U2 R F' R
11.	14.89	B2 R' D2 U' B2 F' L R2 F R' D2 B F2 R D R' U' L' U F D2 U2 F2 R2 U' 
12.	15.06	R F2 D R2 B D F' L R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 L B2 D L B F L R2 B' F' 

Time to show those Fridrich clones what MGLS can do.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 26, 2008)

I'm doing MGLS!!! learnt a few cases and its nice hehe..and i got a 1:37.40 average for 4x4 on cubemania.com whee. centres last rocks!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 26, 2008)

a few accomplishments from San Diego Open:
-BLD success
-sub-27 OH avg. [I've never done it during practice]
-sub-17 avg.
-1:04.78 4x4x4 solve [PLL skip], but still would have been sub-1:10 [or at least my record]
-PLACING in an event [actually two, but the 5x5x5 was ridiculous, I didn't deserve 2nd]
-and sub-5 nonlucky 2x2x2 solve

things I wasn't able to pull off:
-sub-3 5x5x5 [idk why?! haha I averaged 2:33 at Discovery]
-sub-4 BLD [ehh... w/e]
-sub-7 2x2x2 average
-and sub-15 3x3x3 solve


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2008)

Keep it up Lucas! It sucks that I just don't have the time. Damn education first principles...


----------



## Siraj A. (May 26, 2008)

I got a OH avg. of 5 of *50.99*. I couldn't do F-Perm OHed.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 27, 2008)

15,88 avg of 12 and 10.xx PLL skip. and also, 4th place in 4x4 at SD open !


----------



## pjk (May 27, 2008)

Not really an accomplishment, but something that probably won't happen to me ever again:
I had I think 11 4x4 solves in a row with a double parity


----------



## FU (May 27, 2008)

first sub-15 ave ever. can someone please say 'welcome to the club'? 

Average: 14.63 seconds
Individual Times: 14.02, 13.95, 12.89, 14.24, (18.91), (12.08), 15.33, 18.64, 13.83, 15.91, 14.89, 12.59

part of an average of 100, which turned out to be 16.22, that isn't too shabby i guess considering the horrible start i had.


----------



## Cerberus (May 27, 2008)

Nice average FU, if the second 18 would have been a 16 the average would get down to like 14.4

My acclomplishments, school successfully done (just need one oral exam where 1 of 15 points is enough)
learnt some OLLs the last week, got from 15 to 34, I don't know if I will learn the dot cases or improve edgecontrol on the last pair. we will see


----------



## joey (May 27, 2008)

1:26.53 :26.49 (1:18.38) 1:21.19 (1:34.68) => 1:24.73

Before this ES, my single PB was 1:29.xx, now my average of 5 is better!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 27, 2008)

Just broke my pb twice within 3 attempts. First it was a 21.56 then it was a 19.44 (PLL skip)

I've been doing slow solves working on my look ahead for the past day or two and it dropped my average by about 2.5s so far.

Average: 27.79 seconds
Individual Times: 21.56, 30.64, (19.44), 33.19, (36.95, ugh), 21.55, 30.44, 24.58, 27.89, 27.47, 31.64, 28.91


----------



## Ryouko (May 28, 2008)

I finally got sub-60 seconds, my average is still around 1:10, but I'll soon be under a minute every time, and btw, I love this place.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (May 28, 2008)

I should have posted this before, but I wasn't thinking at the time.

I got a single solve of 15.53 that was part of my 19.77 average. Not a PB solve or average, but the solve was non lucky, and there was nothing really nice about it either. I just got an amazingly smooth solve, lol.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 29, 2008)

B' U2 L2 F2 B2 R' L' F' L R F D L2 D R' D2 B U' B2 R L' U D R' U'

FMCing it up, prescramble with a "D":

D R' D' L' R D R' D2 R D <--- 
y2z d R U2 R' U R U R' U' R' U' R2' <--- 

22 move psuedo F2L... time to get the edges and insert the corners... I'll take care of that later. I should look for a better F2L finish as well.

Hrm this is nicer: y' R2 U R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R2, but the LL now sucks.

40 moves no insertions... yet.


----------



## fanwuq (May 30, 2008)

OH
41.96 average of 12
39.91 average 3 of 5
39.53 average 5 of 5
5 sub-35 solves out of 26
Average of 26:
43.01


----------



## Siraj A. (May 30, 2008)

I got my first sub-20 averrage on the Sunday Contest!:

Times: 17.88, 20.77, 21.05, 21.91, 20.34, 17.47, 19.26, (17.43), 20.14, (22.21), 19.57, 21.38 

Avg: *19.98*


----------



## masterofthebass (May 31, 2008)

woo hoooo!!!!!

Average: 13.88

11.53, 13.77, (11.11), 12.75, 15.88, 15.96, 14.46, (18.88), 13.18, 14.56, 15.02, 11.69

That was really nice. If only I didn't have that 18.88....


----------



## Lofty (May 31, 2008)

I finally did some solving after a week of very little solving and almost a week of no solving.
I did loads of very very slow 2H solving in order to work on lookahead practicing seeing the first pair in inspection. And did 12 OH solves- 23.01 average or 20.4x average of 5. Not bad for no warm-up OH's. I think I'll do 12 solves a day for awhile to see how my hand holds up.


----------



## joey (May 31, 2008)

9.13 non lucky
On KConny's scramble R B2 L' D' R2 F D2 L D' B' D2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F L' D2 F R F2 D' R'
I knew it was going to be easy.

8.86 second try.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 31, 2008)

16.21 seconds average of 10/12. It's not my best, but it was really nice :] I had a nice 12.2 nonlucky.

I felt like I hit a wall, then I starting trying some new things, mainly nakaji-style turns. act NOW, think later, haha



joey said:


> 9.13 non lucky
> On KConny's scramble R B2 L' D' R2 F D2 L D' B' D2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F L' D2 F R F2 D' R'
> I knew it was going to be easy.
> 
> 8.86 second try.



wow that scramble is ridiculous, I got 8.81 :]


----------



## n00bcubix (May 31, 2008)

WTF 

avg= 14.04

Statistics for 05-31-2008 13:31:59

Cubes Solved: 12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.04
Standard Deviation: 1.77
Best Time: 9.42
Worst Time: 16.94
Individual Times: 
1.	14.02	L2 D2 L R U L2 D' U F D2 L' R2 B' F L' F' D U' B F D' U2 F R F2 
2.	14.07	U L2 D2 R' B' D B D2 B2 F D2 L2 B' F R F D2 U L R' F' R' D2 U' F' 
3.	14.99	L' R2 B2 R' B F' D U F' L D2 U F2 L' B' L' D2 L' R' B' U F D' U2 L2 
4.	14.72	L2 U2 R2 D2 L' R F' D L' U' L' R F L2 R' D' L' B2 F L' R F2 U2 B R 
5.	13.65	U' R2 F' R2 D2 L' U' B' F2 D U2 B R' D F2 U' R D2 U B' F D L2 D' U' 
6.	14.74	D F2 U2 L R2 D B' F2 L2 D U' F' L B2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 B' F2 D U' B L' 
7.	14.81	B D2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' L' D U2 B2 F2 U' R B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U2 L D2 B 
8.	14.22	B2 D L' U2 F L2 R' B R' B2 D U2 B F2 D U2 B F2 L2 R' B' U2 B' F2 L 
9.	14.35	R' U B F D' F2 R' D' L' R2 D U R' B F' D U' B' U L2 U' L R2 D' F2 
10.	16.94	L' R' B D2 U F' L' R U2 B' F2 D B2 F' R' D U B R' B D U B' R2 D 
11.	9.42	R2 F2 R2 B' F' L' R' B2 D U2 B F2 U' B2 F' R2 F2 D2 U B L R B2 D F2 
12.	12.59	L D F U B D U' L' B' U2 R2 D B F2 U' L' F2 U' B' F' L' R B' D2 B


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2008)

joey said:


> 9.13 non lucky
> On KConny's scramble R B2 L' D' R2 F D2 L D' B' D2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F L' D2 F R F2 D' R'
> I knew it was going to be easy.


That IS rather nice. First try OH was 18.89, second try (2h this time) 11.76. (Yeah, well, I suck at 2h.)


----------



## alexc (Jun 2, 2008)

10.10 and 10.17 F2L averages 10/12. Pretty good, but I was hoping for sub 10..


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 2, 2008)

new best 3x3 2H avg
Average: 15.00 seconds
Individual Times: (19.46), 14.96, 15.33, 15.28, 13.50, 15.15, 17.75, 15.30, 14.25, 14.11, (13.34), 14.41
at which point I was like, if I'm sub-15 on the next solve my average will be sub-14.8...so I got a 2x.xx and proceeded to have a long string of 16-19 second solves.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 2, 2008)

New best 3x3x3 - 31.63

Before that, my PB was 36.29. lol. 5 seconds off in one go.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 4, 2008)

6.94 2-gen average, then later a (non-overlapping) 6.92

Then:
2-gen OH aveage:
11.07, (4.49), 9.95, 13.35, 6.11, (DNF [11]), 8.40, 9.44, 9.28, 10.62, 11.31, 12.82
> 10.24 2-gen OH avg

The end was just depressingly bad. I had a chance at a low 9.xx average, and now someone else will average sub-10 before me.

4.49 scramble: "(5:24:41 PM) micro500: 2gen scramble #936: U2 R U' R2 U R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R"

Anyhow, after that came something slightly better:
6.82, 4.71, 5.09, 5.05, (2.57), 5.81, 8.43, 7.53, (11.13), 6.41, 3.61, 7.46

6.09 2-gen average.  

Scrambles:
3.37: R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U R U
2.57: U' R' U2 R U R U R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U' R2
3.61: R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U2

Also see:
"(5:45:00 PM) micro500: 2gen scramble #963: U' R U R U R U R2 U R U2 R U R' U2 R2 "
"(5:45:50 PM) micro500: 2gen scramble #965: R2 U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 "

EDIT: 2x2x2 2-gen:
3.78, 1.59, 5.32, (6.15), 3.29, (0.79), 2.75, 1.21, 3.50, 1.43, 2.96, 0.81
Average = 2.66, SD = 1.40

0.79: "(6:47:57 PM) micro500: 2gen scramble #1024: R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 "
1.21: "(6:49:44 PM) micro500: 2gen scramble #1026: U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' "
0.81: "(6:52:27 PM) micro500: 2gen scramble #1030: U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R U R' U R' "
0.82: "(7:11:35 PM) micro500: 2gen scramble #1059: U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R "


----------



## Lofty (Jun 4, 2008)

AHHHHHH!!!
AHHHHHH!!!!
AHHHHHH!!!!
AHHHHH!!!!
12.69 OH single!!!!
No X-cross no 3 move pairs, slight delay in recognition for the LL then COLL plus EP skip


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 5, 2008)

Average: 1:09.86
Individual Times: 1:10.00, 1:07.95, 1:09.50, 1:09.58, 1:11.08, 1:08.98, 1:08.91, 1:09.47, 1:12.30, (1:12.33), 1:10.83, (55.75)

Finally. Oh by the way, 10 OLL parities. No joke. This would've been an absolutely epic average if not for all those freaking parities. Sub70 average and sub60 single in the same average. Awesome.


----------



## joey (Jun 5, 2008)

CharlieCooper
9.52 LL skip
Petrus LL skip = 8/15552 = 1/1944


----------



## Lofty (Jun 6, 2008)

Average: 19.72
Fastest 16.28 Slowest: 25.82
SD: 1.17
18.38, 20.73 21.37 18.63, 19.72, 18.57, 21.08, (25.82), 18.36 19.87 20.52, (16.28)
Fastest is PLL skiped all others non-lucky 
Edit: I'm no longer 2nd for OH single in the UWR..:-( I tried Raiden's scramble and got an 11.50 3 move x-cross with another pair already formed followed by a few very easy cases, sune, N. Even with an N I got an 11.50.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 6, 2008)

New record average of 19.54 (Sunday Contest), including a 14.49 second nonlucky solve!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 6, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> New record average of 19.54 (Sunday Contest), including a 14.49 second nonlucky solve!



Thats awesome Siraj!
You are catching up with me!!
But I will beat you in Pyraminx, for I have ordered 2 of them from "tropicalstore" off Ebay.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Daniel, and you'll _never_ beat me.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 7, 2008)

hey guys i got a free first layer on cubemania..timing was 1.83s..did a triple sune..i forgot to copy the scramble down. its lame still


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2008)

you can download a CSV file which has all of your times.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 7, 2008)

Megaminx solve of 3:21 and a mean of 3:43. I don't practice Megaminx at all.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 7, 2008)

finally sub 30 with the 3x3  practiced lookahead a bit more, and it's getting better. so now i can solve alot slower and still get better times. 

_____RubiksDJ Best average statistics for 7-6-2008, 18:30:09_____


Average : 29.04

Best time : 21.46
Worst time : 31.68
Standard deviation : 1.89

Times
1) 28.16 R2 F' D F2 D' L R2 D2 L' B F2 U' L B' R D' L' B R' D2 B' R F' D L2 
2) 28.72 B' R' F U2 B2 R2 F' D L R' U L' R2 F' D2 L B F2 D' L' R2 U B2 F' D 
3) 24.59 U2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B2 F' D L R' F2 D' L' R2 F' D2 L B F2 D' 
4) (31.68) U B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' R D2 L' U2 L' B' R D2 L2 B R' U2 B' R2 
5) 30.90 L2 B2 R' F D' B' R2 F' D B2 R' D' L R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' L B' R D2 L' B 
6) 29.09 B F2 U2 L B' R D2 L' B R' F U2 L2 B' R F' D L' B2 R' F D L2 R2 F' 
7) 30.69 U' L B' R D' L' B2 R' D2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R F' D L2 R' F D' B2 R2 F' 
8) 28.56 B' R2 F' D B2 R' F2 D' L R2 D2 L' B F2 U2 L B' R D2 L' B R' F U' L2 
9) (21.46) R D2 L' B R' F U2 L2 B' R F' D L' R' F2 D L2 R2 F' L2 B' R F' D L' 
10) 28.90 L R2 D2 L' B F2 U2 L B' R D2 L' R' F U2 B' R F' D L' B2 R' F L2 B 
11) 31.19 B' R2 F' D B2 R' F2 D' L R2 D' L' B F2 D2 L B' R D' L' B R' D2 L2 B' 
12) 29.61 L2 R' F D' B2 F' D L R' F2 D' L R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' L R2 D2 L' B R' F


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 7, 2008)

(19.67), 20.91, 21.68, 24.92, 25.32, 23.77, (27.34), 24.15, 25.45, 22.89, 24.30, 20.82

23.42 OH avg 
Badly handled PLL skips and U-perms all over the place.

Part of a long average that went bad:
20.26, (31.57), (19.67), 20.91, 21.68, 24.92, 25.32, 23.77, 27.34, 24.15, 25.45, 22.89, 24.30, 20.82, 23.64, 22.60, 26.81, 27.96, 26.55, 28.87, 23.05, 24.25, 26.56, 24.86, 28.12, 31.13, 27.28, 25.84


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 7, 2008)

20.36 on Square-1


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2008)

5:31 square-1 one-handed. Ouch my hand hurts!


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Jun 7, 2008)

beat my pb this morning, 16.9...woooooo. I still average around 21-22 though. darn 2 look OLL.....
(yay first post)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 8, 2008)

14.05 Sunday Contest:
14.65, 15.43, 14.37, 16.76, (19.52), 12.19, 15.01, 15.14, 13.13, 14.38, (8.46), 9.46

Rolling _13.42 PB average_:
12.19, 15.01, 15.14, 13.13, 14.38, (8.46), 9.46, 13.26, 13.87, 15.21, (17.20), 12.91


My four fastest times are now all PLL skips: 8.46, 9.46, 9.51, 10.00

8.46 scramble: L2 B U2 D R2 U' D R2 L B' F' U' B U R2 B L2 U B L2 F' L U2 F2 B
x2y'U'BLBr'l
R2U2'RUR'UR2
U2'LUL'
UyL'ULd'LUL'ULUL'
lUR'DRU'R'D'F'

9.46 scramble: B D' B2 D' L' B' U' L B2 F' L2 F2 U D B R2 U R' D2 U' R L' D' L2 F2
y2R'LU2'yl2'
yR'U'R2UR'
ULU'L'ULUL'
y'U2RU'R2'FRF'
y2'RU'R'
U2RUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 8, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> 14.05 Sunday Contest:
> 14.65, 15.43, 14.37, 16.76, (19.52), 12.19, 15.01, 15.14, 13.13, 14.38, (8.46), 9.46
> 
> Rolling _13.42 PB average_:
> ...



Maybe you should do a non-lucky sub-9 without PLL skips. 

F U2 F' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 D' U B2 L' R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D' R' D R' D U' F'

8.44


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 8, 2008)

Pyraminx average of 5 of 8.48 seconds, with ll times sub-10. The worst was 9 and the best was 6.


----------



## FU (Jun 9, 2008)

Sub-80 average on 4x4x4 and new PB, not bad 

Average: 1:18.34
Individual Times: 1:10.48, 1:28.72, 1:25.91, 1:17.88, 1:11.59, 1:14.56, 1:23.24, (1:05.59), (1:30.77), 1:22.91, 1:15.94, 1:12.12


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 9, 2008)

1:02.61, 1:06.55, 1:06.08, (1:13.30), 1:12.45, (56.52), 1:02.82, 1:05.10, 1:05.82, 1:11.73, 1:07.82, 1:01.13 > 1:06.21

That should not be a 4x4x4 PB average. But it is.


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2008)

As Lucas Garron, I average 27.17
33.41, (21.47), (38.59), 25.66, 28.42, 30.69, 21.64, 28.99, 22.96, 28.78, 26.97, 24.15


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 10, 2008)

20.65, 20.59, 27.32, 28.90, 21.46, (29.61), 27.23, (20.39), 23.28, 21.35, 26.85, 20.69
23.83 avg

The accomplishment? 3.35 SD 
(20, 20, 20, 20, 21, 21, 23, 26, 27, 27, 28, 29 is just sad...)

Anyhow, sub-20 (and low 20.xx) non-lucky is becoming more common for me now.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 10, 2008)

I finally got a sub-20 average today. Two in fact. They only had one lucky solve, but that was a measly PLL skip.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jun 11, 2008)

All non lucky H perm at last solve 
Statistics for 06-10-2008 19:38:00

Cubes Solved: 12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.93
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 11.56
Worst Time: 17.16
Individual Times: 
1.	15.62	F L2 R D2 L' R2 F2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R' D' U R' D F2 D U' L R' D' L' R2 
2.	15.19	R D L R' D F' R D' U2 F' U R F D2 U B2 F2 R' F L' R2 B' F' D' B2 
3.	15.09	B D L' B' F' R' D2 B L R2 D' L D2 B2 R B2 F L2 F D L R' B F D' 
4.	15.05	U' L' R' D' L' R' B F2 L' D' U B2 F L' D' R' D2 U F D2 U2 L2 B D U 
5.	16.07	B2 F2 R' B' F2 D R' D' U F' D U' R F' D2 U F2 D' B2 F' D' U R' B' L 
6.	15.54	D' U2 F2 L R' B F' D B F' R' B' L F' R' B F2 D' U L B L2 R D' U' 
7.	17.16	U2 L2 U B F' L' F L R2 F' D2 F2 L D' U B' F2 D B F U R2 B L2 R2 
8.	15.51	U' L' R F' D R U L B' D' U F' D L' R U2 L2 B D2 L' R2 D U L' R2 
9.	14.73	B F L D L D U F U2 B' R' F2 D2 U' B2 D B L2 R' U F' U B2 F2 U' 
10.	14.74	B F D B2 D' L2 R D2 U' L2 R' B L B' U2 L D2 L' R2 D U2 F2 L' B F 
11.	11.56	D2 R U' B F U L' B2 D' B' R' D U2 B2 F' D U2 L2 R2 D L2 B R B' F' 
12.	12.84	L2 R F2 U B2 U B D' U' B2 F2 L' R' B' F' D2 U' L2 R B R' D' U2 B2 F2


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2008)

Finally! I haven't had reason to post in here for a very long time. New PB OH average:

Average: 34.21 sec.
Individual Times: 32.17, 37.17, 35.38, 31.69, 28.64, 37.98, (42.16), 31.41, 39.13, (28.16), 33.09, 35.41

Also, earlier on I equalled my best non-lucky single time (26.30). I'm back in action!!


----------



## Harry (Jun 11, 2008)

After hours of cubing, I get my first sub-40, 

39.96

The cross is very easy but no step skipped. 
PLL: 11/21
OLL:6/many

Next: sub-40 ave.....


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 11, 2008)

Average of 5 on Cubemania: *18.54*!!!

Times: 19.24, 18.83, 18.01, (19.58), (15.84)


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jun 11, 2008)

I got my PB down to about 34 seconds yesterday non-lucky! My average is still around 45 seconds though...


----------



## Jude (Jun 11, 2008)

Sub 25 average at last! Although it was just a 3/5, the 10/12 it was part of was something like 25.69 so I'm getting close to consistent sub 25. Also, got an amazing SD, the average of 10/12 was only 32 seconds, but the SD was 0.58


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 11, 2008)

Average of 12 on 3x3 - *18.60*!

19.75, 18.51, (21.34), 18.77, (15.20), 19.50, 17.26, 19.22, 18.92, 16.44, 18.92, 18.75


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2008)

I did an average of 12 on 4x4, for the first time ever. It turned into an average of 30!
75.72, 72.65, 81.02, 78.29, (63.32), 85.06, 72.39, 87.19, 69.66, 85.03, 66.26, (88.60) => 1:17.33 average
I also got a PB single of 1:01.82.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 12, 2008)

How about this...
I solved the megaminx on my own for the first time, finally able to remember the corner permutation and orientation algorithms. Only took me two days!


----------



## niKo (Jun 12, 2008)

Just yesterday I got my first sub-20 average: 19.97. Best was 16.13, but the average included an 0.02 DNF (hands brushed timer), and a 26.x.

Just a little over 24 hours after that, I got this average: 

16.40, 18.56, 18.19, 16.80, 24.68, 21.09, 16.58. 18.15, 18.44, 19.05, 14.80, 20.40 == *18.37*

All times were nonlucky. The 14.80 either tied or beat by .1 my previous nonlucky PB.

 
-niKo


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 12, 2008)

15.85, (15.82), (19.42), 18.75, 18.42

Average: *17.67*!!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 13, 2008)

I just finished learning all the PLLs 

Time to DRILL these algs


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 13, 2008)

I made a new personal best on the 3x3 OH, 1:16.73!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 14, 2008)

Sub-15 avg (3x3 2H)!!
13.81 14.71 15.22 (13.56) 14.63 14.58 15.19 (18.22) 14.88 15.61 13.68 14.33 => 14.66
Non-rolling, non-lucky iirc, beats my PB of 15.00
And a non-lucky 24.xx one-handed, new PB
Let's see if I can duplicate any of these times tomorrow.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 15, 2008)

(17.68), 22.88, 25.51, 19.00, 25.28, (26.03), 24.11, 23.94, 23.78, 21.33, 25.31, 22.54 > 23.37 OH avg

This felt really bad. A lot of those solves should be 3 seconds faster (lockups, mistakes, etc...) The 17 had a T before 13, the 19 a bad G before 14... the others were just bad ends.


19.00 non-lucky OH: U B2 L2 R2 U F L2 R' U L2 B2 F' L' B2 F' L' D R2 D L R' B' F2 D U

yU'R2U'R' zU2R2 z
U'RU'R2U'R
U2'R2U2'R'U'RU'R2
U'L'U'L
y'U'FRUR'dR'
U'yL'ULU2L'UL
yzU2'rU'RU'R'Ur'U2'x'U'RU


17.68 non-lucky OH... U' F' L2 B' D2 R B2 F2 L' R' B F' L2 R2 B' F D U B' F2 L R2 F' D R

y'x' U' R D2 x U2 x2 U2 R'
y'L'UL
RUR'LU'L'
R'UR2U'R'
y2U'L'ULU2L'UL
UR2UR2U'R2U'DR2U'R2UR2D'


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 15, 2008)

Sub-20 average of 5, BOO-YEEAAAH. The 16 was extremely lucky and the 19's had a really easy F2L, but still, YES. Such a break through for me.

16.91
19.05
23.22
20.77
19.82

---

19.95


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2008)

Sub-25 avg100 OH  24.97

20.45, 25.27, 31.86, 30.14, 20.09, 27.48, 29.06, 21.68, 21.64, 25.64, 25.26, 23.57, 27.32, 24.42, 28.50, 24.87, 26.48, 30.49, 27.72, 26.61, 21.28, 27.74, 23.70, 24.20, 24.94, 26.38, DNF, 32.75, 19.62, 21.21, 26.19, 26.42, 20.87, 23.91, 25.00, 25.30, 25.64, 25.65, 22.30, 22.84, 22.90, 20.89, 19.13, 30.58, 25.87, (38.45), (18.00), 19.20, 25.98, 26.53, 33.47, 23.83, 26.04, 28.35, 25.55, 26.10, 26.46, 23.76, 21.19, 26.79, 25.46, 21.46, 22.52, 25.64, 26.23, 29.20, 23.41, 26.05, 23.56, 21.56, 27.33, 26.73, 24.42, 20.37, 18.61, 30.14, 25.36, 23.12, 18.99, 25.29, 27.35, 25.07, 20.27, 28.44, 22.51, 32.41, 22.73, 24.12, 22.33+, 25.38, 22.29, 25.99, POP, 23.45, 28.53, 19.22, 26.59, 19.99, 26.33, 24.52, 26.09, 24.72

23.50 RA12: 25.64, 25.65, 22.30, 22.84, 22.90, 20.89, 19.13, 30.58, 25.87, (38.45), (18.00), 19.20

I so squandered it; that should've been PB, maybe sub-23 avg...

22.01 avg5: 22.30, 22.84, (22.90), 20.89, (19.13)


My right hand (rather, the muscles below the wrist) feels kinda even worse after bowling, so I don't wanna do too much other than LH OH. And if you ask anyone in #rubik, I complained how almost each one of those solves was thoroughly terrible...


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> My right hand (rather, the muscles below the wrist) feels kinda even worse after bowling, so I don't wanna do too much other than LH OH.


At least it was a good Grad night!



Lucas Garron said:


> And if you ask anyone in #rubik, I complained how almost each one of those solves was thoroughly terrible...


That is kind of a generic statement, you complain after almost every solve... ever!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2008)

Not an accomplishment, but really, really close:

I was doing very slow, relaxed solves, averaging nearly 20:
(5:48:25 PM) micro500: 3x3x3 scramble #44452: U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B F L F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' R D B' U2 F' U2 F' B' R' D'

x2 DR'DRUR' (lovely)
y'U'l'Ul
U'L'U2LUL'U'L
F'L'ULF
RUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'
U2RU'RURURU'...POP

The pop occurred just around 9 seconds.

Harris, please get sub-7 on this before you look at my solution.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2008)

OH avg12: 22.46

22.65, 21.55, 21.38, 24.78, (27.98), 24.17, 24.06, (18.43), 21.98, 23.18, 21.22, 19.65

20.95 avg5: 
(18.43), 21.98, (23.18), 21.22, 19.65

    

(Alright! Triple-post!)


----------



## Lofty (Jun 16, 2008)

Average: 19.68 sec.

Fastest Time: 17.72
Slowest Time: 22.32
Standard Deviation: 01.02

Individual Times:
19.22, 20.45, 19.69, (17.72), 19.66, 18.85, 18.65, (22.32), 21.15, 21.29, 19.67, 18.22 
Average of 5:
(19.69), (17.72), 19.66, 18.85, 18.65= 19.05
So I've had faster averages of 5 but thats my new fastest full average  8 sub-20's  Almost sub 1 SD too!


----------



## Dene (Jun 16, 2008)

Way to rain on Mr. Garron's parade  . Nicely done Lofty, keep it up!


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 16, 2008)

I made a new pb on the 4x4 speedsolve. 2:16.2! Yeah!!!!


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2008)

10.53 On Lucas' scramble. OLL skip.


----------



## fw (Jun 16, 2008)

yeeehaw, after about 2 years of cubing, finally a sub-20 average of 12 (and sub-21 avg of 100).
(click here for times)

I thought I would never accomplish that.. ))


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2008)

fw said:


> yeeehaw, after about 2 years of cubing, finally a sub-20 average of 12 (and sub-21 avg of 100).
> (click here for times)
> 
> I thought I would never accomplish that.. ))


Uh-oh. More scary, fast Germans.



http://hackvalue.de/~flo/cubing/times-avg100-juni08.html said:


> Software: Caltech Cube Timer


Uh, it's CalCube Timer. 
As in Cal (i.e. UC Berkeley), not Caltech.


----------



## fw (Jun 16, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Uh-oh. More scary, fast Germans.


Hehe, im not scary, but thanks 



Lucas Garron said:


> Uh, it's CalCube Timer.
> As in Cal (i.e. UC Berkeley), not Caltech.


Oh, okay, thanks, I changed it. I really thought it was done by caltech-guys


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 17, 2008)

Statistics for 06-18-2008 00:27:36

Average: 3.30
Standard Deviation: 0.31
Best Time: 1.63
Worst Time: 4.69
Individual Times: 
1.	3.65	R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U' F R U' R F U2 R U F' R2 U2 R' F U' R' U2 F' R2 
2.	3.15	R2 U' R2 U2 R U' F2 U F' U F U2 F' R' F' R U' R' U' F R2 U2 R2 F2 U 
3.	3.40	U2 R' F2 R F' U2 F' U F U F' U R U F' U F' R' F R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' 
4.	3.30	U F2 U F R2 U2 R F' R' F2 U R2 F' U' F' R' F R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 
5.	(4.69)	R U R' U' F R' U F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R F2 U R F2 R 
6.	3.44	R F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' F' R U F R' U' F R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 
7.	(1.63)	R' F U' R U F U F2 R' U' R' F' U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' U R F2 U2 R2 F R2 
8.	3.43	U R' U2 R' F' R F R' F U R' F R U' R U F2 R F' U F2 U' F2 U R2 
9.	3.75	U2 R F' U R2 U' R2 U' R F' U R2 U' R2 F R' U F U' R' F' U F2 R' F 
10.	2.93	R2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 U F U F2 U2 R2 F R F2 R2 U F R' F2 U R U' F2 U' 
11.	2.75	U' F R' U2 F R' F U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 R2 F U R U' F2 U F' U' R' F2 R 
12.	3.18	F R' F2 U' F' U2 R' U2 R' U2 F' R F' U F' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R2 F2 

^mm Phil you've got work to do.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 17, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Not an accomplishment, but really, really close:
> 
> I was doing very slow, relaxed solves, averaging nearly 20:
> (5:48:25 PM) micro500: 3x3x3 scramble #44452: U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B F L F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' R D B' U2 F' U2 F' B' R' D'
> ...



...7.56 Petrus + ZBLL


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 18, 2008)

1:44 sq-1 solve!

really easy scramble, even though it had parity! 
I need to learn a better method of permuting, I use a one-alg method that I got from pochmann's site.

3,-4/0,-5/6,3/6,4/0,5/-3,0/6,0/-2,1/0,2/-4,5/4,4/2,0/6,0/0,4/0,4/-2,2/4,0

maybe after having this puzzle for a week i might get acceptable times :]


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 18, 2008)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Wed Jun 18 10:43:32 PDT 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 25.94

Fastest Time: 23.08
Slowest Time: 30.09
Standard Deviation: 02.27 

Individual Times:
1) 27.44 R' F D2 F' D' L B R U L' U2 R2 B2 F2 D L' R2 U L D F U' L2 R D2
2) 26.31 F' U2 F2 L' R B U' L F U' F' D' L F2 R' F2 D' U2 R D2 B' D2 F2 L F2
3) 23.97 B U' B2 R' B2 U' F2 D U2 R' F' L2 R U B' F' D' L B' R2 L2 F L F' R'
4) 28.83 L2 U2 L D2 R' D' F' U D2 F' U2 D2 F2 D B U B2 F L F U2 B' L2 R' U
5) 24.27 L' B U B' D' F2 D2 U2 B L' U2 F2 R2 D B' F D2 L' F B2 D F' R D2 R
6) 24.91 U' D' B2 U' L2 U2 D2 B L' R2 D2 F2 D B' F U2 D' B F' D U B' D' U' R
7) 25.47 U' F' U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' U B2 U' F L' U2 B' L' U' F U2 L' B' U B2
8) 24.61 D' L F2 U' L B2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U B D' R2 U L2 F2 D2 R B R2 D U2 F2
9) 30.09 D B D' U' L B' L U2 F2 B' D L' F2 L2 R' B' L B' U' F2 D' R2 B' D' R'
10) 23.84 B F2 D F' L D2 F' R D2 F' L2 F2 B' L U' D R2 F R F' B R B U2 D
11) 23.08 F L' U2 R' B2 L2 F' D B2 U B2 U R' B2 D' F R2 U2 B2 D' R' F D' R2 B2
12) 28.50 U2 B' F' D2 U2 R' F D' U L2 B2 R B U' R D' F R' U D R F2 U2 L B



one handed :]

my record average before this was 28.91

[yay for double posting!]

[no wait... *nay* for double posting!]


----------



## Lofty (Jun 18, 2008)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jun 18 15:02:48 EDT 2008 -----

Average: 19.26 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.67
Slowest Time: 22.65
Standard Deviation: 01.61

Individual Times:
39) 21.43 F B L D F' D' U F2 D' L R2 U L2 D F U L F2 B L' R' U B2 L2 B
40) (22.65) R2 L D R2 U B2 U2 F2 B' R2 U' R' B' D2 B F L' D F' L2 D F U2 B' U'
41) 18.98 B' U2 F L2 F' U' R2 F' D' L' R2 D2 U2 L U' B D F' D2 B2 U D R2 U D2
42) (16.67) D2 F B L2 F2 U2 D2 F R B2 F2 R2 U D B' D F B' L' B L' D B L2 U'
43) 19.97 D2 B2 F' D2 R F L F L2 B2 L' D U' R' F2 L R' D2 L2 B' U' R' D' U2 R2
44) 21.01 R' U B' L D' L U2 B F U' F2 U' R2 F2 U' B L2 F2 R U F2 B' D L B2
45) 18.57 R2 L F' U2 R' L' D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' D' U R2 U2 D2 R2 D R2 F D2 L B R'
46) 20.95 L2 D U R D' L' F' B2 L R' F L D' L2 D' L D' B R B' F' D' F' U' D'
47) 18.52 D' R' B2 R' B2 R U D2 L D L' D2 R L2 U B' F D U R' F' B U R U'
48) 16.95 F2 U' R2 U2 B U' L2 R2 F L B' D2 U2 F' B' L B D' L' B' U' B U L R'
49) 19.31 U D R B2 L2 R U' R' U2 R F' R2 F U' D F2 D B' R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L D
50) 16.88 R' D' R' F2 B' U B U L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R' D F2 U' F U' F' B' U F' U B'


----------



## Lofty (Jun 18, 2008)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jun 18 17:51:25 EDT 2008 -----

Average: 18.81 sec.

Fastest Time: 14.58
Slowest Time: 21.72
Standard Deviation: 01.98

Individual Times:
96) 20.97 D2 R2 L' F' U' B' D2 U L B' L D2 B2 R F B' L B' R' F2 L' U' D2 B2 F
97) 14.94 B U' B2 L D L2 R2 B U' B U2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F U2 D2 L' U2 L2 U' D R2
98) 18.23 R' F2 B2 D F U' L2 U2 D2 L2 F B' U' D2 F2 B' R' L' D' F2 R2 D' B F D2
99) (21.72) U B R2 L' F' B R2 B' U2 L' F' R' F2 R2 U D2 L R2 F R' D2 U L2 R' B
100) 17.93 R F2 D' R' F' R2 D2 B U B2 L2 F' D' F' B D2 B2 R' L' D B2 R' F' B2 R
101) 17.75 L B' L' B' R' B2 R F' D B' R2 F U' D' B2 R U2 F R2 F' U' B' U2 L U'
102) 21.03 L' F2 R' B L' D F L2 R' F' U2 B' F' D' B L R' D U F2 U D' R B2 R'
103) 17.22 U R2 L2 D2 F' L' F D' U F B R L2 B2 R2 L2 B' F2 L2 R U2 B' L R2 B
104) 21.10 L R F L R2 U2 F L D B' R' L2 F R2 B R2 B F2 L' U' R2 F2 U R2 L
105) 19.57 L' B L B' D' L R U' F R L' B' D F2 U R' B' L2 B' F D2 U F D R'
106) 19.34 U' F' D' R' L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D R2 B' D2 B D2 R2 D' U' B L2 R B D2 U' L
107) (14.58) F2 R2 D R' U D' B2 R' B' L R' U D2 L' R' F R2 B U B F' L B U2 F2
Sorry for the double post but AHHH!!!!! sub-19 OH!!! the second 14.xx was PLL skip the first was sune+U.


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW! Way to go Lofty!! You're up with those crazy Jap's now


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm jealous lofty! haha, you had to post that right under my record just to make me look bad :] good job!


----------



## Lofty (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha thanks Dene! BUt being up with them isn't my goal I want to pass them 
And so much for me not cubing much to keep my wrist healthy haha... breaking my record on the 107th solve...
Edit: was this on video I may have even beaten Dennis on reaction lol. I jumped out of my chair ran on top of my bed and then out the door screaming "oh shoot!" over and over again lol.
Edit2: I realized I've been using a lot of VHF2L lately. pretty much when you are inserting the pair you just add 3 moves and bam you get edges.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow Lofty man Congratulations you totally deserve it! I WISH it was on video but still just wow. Your an inspiration man.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 19, 2008)

1:05.70 avg12 on 4x4x4:
1:06.09, 54.99, 1:04.20, 56.46, (1:23.76), 1:05.59, 1:06.86, (54.57), 1:15.31, 1:21.91, 1:04.56, 1:01.06

If that 1:15 and 1:21 weren't the, I might smile.

1:01.45 avg5: 1:03.68, (1:06.09), (54.99), 1:04.20, 56.46
Meh.
I'm uploading the sub-55 solves.


EDIT:
24.54 OH avg100:
29.41, 26.98, 25.07, 22.46, 24.13, 19.75, 21.51, 26.34, 19.31, 19.89, 27.50, 27.78, 28.60, 27.15, 26.52, 20.90, 23.55, 27.25, 30.98, 25.78, 28.64, 24.39, 21.46, 25.09, 19.74, (18.23), 26.87, 24.37, 25.40, 22.68, 24.21, 28.25, 27.69, 28.62, 26.15, 19.53, 20.58, 20.37, 21.82, 28.44, 23.97, (42.84), 23.11, 24.73, 22.87, 19.55, 25.50, 22.07, 22.69, 22.18, 24.80, 22.56, 24.93, 28.40, 21.76, 21.00, 27.53, 19.42, 20.39, 22.21, 19.29, 27.51, 27.18, 23.05, 22.69, 23.30, 22.90, 24.09, 26.70, 20.05, 19.96, 20.24, 29.54, 25.19, 25.56, 19.42, 29.67, 27.16, 24.43, 22.37, 28.32, 30.47, 29.33, 26.59, 32.71, 18.61, 19.73, 22.96, 24.10, 26.93, 21.41, 21.20, 25.42, 25.08, 26.28, 27.04, 20.56, 24.15, 32.75, 24.40
Now, for your analogy-with-a-heartbeat pleasure:


----------



## Brett (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm basically sub 30 now.  
10 of 12: 29.96

o.o That counts, right?

(I use Fridrich and 19/21 PLLs)

I started cubing at Christmas, so I'll assume I'm considered slow


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 21, 2008)

New PB non lucky single and average.
The average is
24.43. It's the best I've calculated. I've gotten a few continuous solves with mostly 21-23 and one or 2 sub-20 and one or two about 26. So I know I'll document better averages soon. The PB single is 16.47. LL was pi and my fastest G. F2L was quite nice.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 21, 2008)

Statistics for 06-21-2008 16:13:09

Average: 26.09
Standard Deviation: 2.91
Best Time: 21.74
Worst Time: 33.95
Individual Times: 
1.	(21.74)	D U F2 U' L' R' B D' B' F U' B R2 U' B2 F U L U B2 R' U B' F2 U 
2.	23.65	D' F2 L R B' L2 U' F2 D' U2 F' U F2 L2 D' U2 L R2 B2 F' L2 R D2 U F 
3.	(33.95)	L2 R2 B D2 L D' L R B U2 B' R' B2 F2 D L B' F L' F L2 U' L2 R' B2 
4.	28.83	B L2 R' B2 R' B L D2 L' R D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D U F R2 U F' D2 U' L' R 
5.	26.23	L' F' U R' B' L U2 F D' U L' R F L' D' L2 F' R2 U' L' R B' D2 L' F 
6.	28.41	D' R2 D2 U' F2 D L' R' B' F2 L D B2 F2 L B' D' F2 R' B2 U L2 U R' B 
7.	22.60	D B R' B R' B2 F R B F2 L' D B2 F' D2 L B2 F' D U' F R F D2 F2 
8.	30.50	D U2 B F' L' B L R' D2 U L2 R U' F U' B F L D2 U R D2 U2 B' U 
9.	23.29	L' D' U B' D' U' L' R2 D2 R B2 D' B L2 R2 B2 F' U R D' U2 B2 D' U' B' 
10.	25.53	R' D' L' F2 L' R D B F2 U' B' F2 D' B D U2 F2 D2 L D' B L2 R' F R' 
11.	28.89	D2 F L' R2 U F' D' U B D B F2 R F' D' L' F' L U B' F2 D U' B F2 
12.	22.94	U' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B U R' D2 U2 F U2 B F D2 B2 D2 U B' D L2 R 

YEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!

Thanks for the Inspiration Lofty. 

Edit: It's OH btw xD


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm bouncing of the walls slightly since I just recorded a new 3x3 PB of 11.14 seconds. I had a 8 move extended cross, with fairly simple F2L, sune and a PLL skip. Considering my average is ~21 seconds, and that my previous personal best was 14.31 seconds, I'm entitled to be happy, right?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 21, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> I'm bouncing of the walls slightly since I just recorded a new 3x3 PB of 11.14 seconds. I had a 8 move extended cross, with fairly simple F2L, sune and a PLL skip. Considering my average is ~21 seconds, and that my previous personal best was 14.31 seconds, *I'm entitled to being happy, right?*



Yes i would think so!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 22, 2008)

19.77 OH single!! Yes new pb!!

Non lucky of course.

Thanks lofty for the inspiration.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 22, 2008)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sat Jun 21 17:59:03 WST 2008 -----

Average: 2:26.51

Fastest Time: 2:00.91
Slowest Time: 3:08.97
Standard Deviation: 07.84

Individual Times:
1) 2:35.09 F b L' B2 L' l' u' B' d D f L2 u L2 R' B b d U' b L b2 d2 F' R b B U u' l' b R2 l2 U2 u R2 D r' l f2 F d' u2 B' R U F b L' r2 d f' L2 f' r' B f' U' B L2

2) 2:24.27 d' B2 U2 l' R f' r' U' f' r B u' b U' D2 b R2 B' U' l R2 D2 u R F2 f2 r2 l d2 L2 u' R2 D2 r u' D' f' l2 r U2 R' u2 R2 d2 l2 F' U' u2 R2 L d' U' L f2 F' L D' d f' U'

3) 2:28.73 d r' D' r2 F' f' d2 F B D2 U2 r' R f2 B2 R2 B' F' L B b L b2 U' f' b r2 f D' l2 B b L B' R L2 B2 U2 B U2 B l d2 U2 R' f' F' U2 L B2 d2 L2 d2 l' r u B R' f' L

4) (3:08.97) U2 l2 b B' D' U2 F f' u d R2 u2 L' U2 R' f R d' l2 F R' B2 l' L' b r2 u' L2 u' F u' D' R2 D u2 b U2 B' F' d' r D' F2 u2 R2 d D2 L d2 u2 r' f B l u2 L' b2 u' r' b

5) 2:14.92 D f u' R2 L d' R d2 U r' d' u2 B' d' U r D2 R f2 F r2 l D l' u B L b2 r f2 D2 d F2 u' D r2 d u2 R d' f' U' r2 l U' f' L' f2 B D l u2 U' l2 d F d2 r F D2

6) 2:23.84 f B d2 F' r l' D' r L f B2 L2 D' d b R B D2 r2 u B' R2 F2 d2 L2 r' F' u2 f R' b f' L2 R U' f2 l2 r F' l' f' R2 L D R d B D' R b B2 r' R d2 U' L' f' U u' R'

7) (2:00.91) U b R' r2 D' b U' r B R' u d R' F2 U R2 U' F b L2 f L' d2 B R' b r b F L2 f' D2 r2 d2 D L' R' D F2 b R' l d2 L' l' D' R2 U' l2 r d' D B' u F b L f' l2 d

8) 2:16.01 r' l2 u d' f L B' b L R u R F' D2 u l b2 d' u' l2 r2 U2 F' r f2 B' R2 f2 R2 l2 U2 F d' b f' U' F f' U' u2 r2 B2 f l' R' D B f d2 D2 L' d D R2 f U b D2 B' l

9) 2:22.05 U R' u' B' f L' D' U2 F u' R D2 r' F2 D R2 U2 u B R' d2 L D2 L U' l R b2 d l' R2 f R' U d l F' l' R2 d f2 D' u' F L' u2 R' l F D2 L b r u' R2 D d' l' f d2

10) 2:36.02 B r2 d' U F' B2 L U2 B F r D b2 L2 U' u2 F L2 r F L R' U2 D' b F' U2 F' d' u' b l D2 B2 u B' l r2 D2 L d2 l2 B2 u2 r' d' f d' f L2 f F D2 B2 d' U r D F' l2

11) 2:36.84 l f2 F2 d2 D2 F b r2 u2 f2 F2 U' l2 b F2 L' d' U f2 u D B' b R F' D2 l' B2 u' F B2 L2 R' d2 f' B2 U' R' d2 D L2 b R2 r d2 F2 L2 U2 r2 f2 l2 L2 u' r2 B R f2 B r f

12) 2:27.33 U' D2 l' R F' U' r2 f2 L2 D' B' b L' U2 b L2 u2 F2 B d b U2 B' d l2 u B' l R2 d u2 r' B f' r' B d2 B U f b2 D' d' r l' u2 d' L' l' U2 l F2 d F2 U f' l2 U L' u2



My first average of 12, after about 8 solves i didn't use an alg for scrambling. New PB, sooo close to sub 2


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 22, 2008)

two PBS... 

23.21 single with the original Rubik's booklet method :]

48.53 OH single with that same method^

EDIT: a few more...

15.43 single with petrus
24.99 single with petrus OH
2:31.00 4x4x4 OH
i think i'm going to try my first feet solve now...

RE-EDIT: 7:45 feet single, I'm never trying a feet solve again


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 19.77 OH single!! Yes new pb!!
> 
> Non lucky of course.
> 
> Thanks lofty for the inspiration.



Lofty, I want whatever he's getting >.<


----------



## Brett (Jun 23, 2008)

New 3x3x3 PB. Shame it was lucky 

X-cross happened when I just made cross on my own.
3 normal F2L pairs
then I thought to myself "cool, edge PLL skip"
then as I did anti sune I was like "wait, not PLL skip OLL skip"
then I actually got a PLL skip.
18.14 seconds solve. (I average 28-29)


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2008)

Average: 18.29 sec.
Individual Times: 19.03, (16.66), 18.38, 17.17, 17.91, 17.27, 17.78, 20.47, 19.33, 17.59, (28.34), 17.95

Cleaned up my old average. I'm feeling it, look out Mr. Saha!!!
1.04 SD btw, pretty good.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 23, 2008)

nice job dene!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 24, 2008)

New 3x3x3 PB: 26.88

New 3x3x3 AVG: 37.13

I'm so amped about the 26


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2008)

14.96 avg
My first sub-15. It's been a long time coming.

14.43, 15.44, 14.78, 14.04, 14.67, 15.94, 14.21, (17.02), 13.56, 16.39, 16.13, (13.27)


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 24, 2008)

I also got it on sunday. I challenged Joey to do the same. And two days later he did  Congratulations

Average: 14,90
Standard Deviation: 0,81
16,34 14,44 13,78 14,66 15,15 14,91 15,72 (12,44) (17,21) 15,41 14,83 13,78


----------



## KConny (Jun 24, 2008)

Just after Joey said that he had gotten his first sub15 avg I started an avg of my own:
12.86, 14.59, 14.81, 15.80, 16.81, 16.42, 13.98, (17.66), 13.94, 12.86, (12.30), 12.69 => 14.48

It was just insane! Look at the end, no lucky solves at all. This was my best cubing accomplishment ever. I'm so excited!


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Kai and KConny. You could have at least waited a day before posting


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 25, 2008)

24.15, 22.27, (15.92), 23.68, (25.54), 18.71, 20.34, 22.79, 23.87, 23.28, 21.57, 22.78
22.34 OH average
(2nd-best, I think, and contains PB. Not enough sub-20, though, I've gotten more in an avg5...)

Next solve had the opportunity to roll out one of only 2 sup-24, and I got 30.00. And my internet connection started misbehaving around that time (it's still not behaving an hour later, and I'm using "misbehaving" as a strong euphemism for what others would use). I let myself redo the 30 and got a 20.24, which would make a "21.95" avg12. :-/

Either way, a sub-23 session mean of 22. 


Anyhow, the 15.92 (technically only an ELS skip, but I was being careful with EO):

Scramble: D U B F' L R F2 D' U L2 R U' B D2 U2 L2 U' B' L2 R' D U' F D U2 
Xross: y(U'D')R' zR'zUR'u'U'RU2
2nd slot: y'LU'L'
3rd slot+ELS: U'R'U2'RyULUL'
CLS: RU'R'U'RU2'R'
PLL: UyR2U'R'U'RURURU'R


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 25, 2008)

OH avg: 26.48
23.96 30.69 27.43 25.03 (31.94) 27.00 23.36 22.58 29.75 (21.93) 28.08 26.90

1000th post in this thread!


----------



## pjk (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are getting too fast at OH. I still need to learn most of OLL and like 4 PLLs for OH. My F2L is like 18 avg though.

My accomplishment today was a 27.xx Roux avg of 12. Not too great. Sub-20 shouldn't be too far away.


----------



## genwin (Jun 26, 2008)

got my first sub-1(still with lbl and 3LLL)... 52.62 non-lucky(sune and u perm b)... got too excited i never bothered to get the average... it was my 1st solve of supposed to be 12... yeah!!!


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jun 26, 2008)

53.16 4x4x4. Yesssssss. And a 1:08ish average of 25.

I'm so pumped for nationals.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 26, 2008)

*3x3 One-Handed*
Total Solves: 12
Total DNFs: 0
Average: *46.80 *sec.

Fastest Time: 34.07
Slowest Time: 1:04.13
Standard Deviation: 08.81 (6.58)

Individual Times:
1) 44.11 D' B' L' U' L F2 U2 L R' F2 L2 B2 U D L' R2 U' D' B' D' F' U' D2 F R2
2) 34.07 D U L U' F2 D2 B' F L2 D2 F U' D2 B L R D' B' R2 F R U2 R' F L2
3) 53.09 F D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D B L' D2 L2 D F2 L' B' F' U' R2 L B2 U' D B U' L2
4) 43.55 D2 B' F2 L2 R B D' U' L' U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' F U2 F' D2 B' U D B F2 R2
5) 48.48 L U' L2 F2 B2 R F R U F2 D2 F' R F' L' D2 B U' L' R B' F' U' D2 F'
6) 44.39 R2 U' R F2 U' D2 R D' F2 D2 F R B R' L' D' B2 L2 U' D B U2 F2 L2 D'
7) 57.36 F' U' F' D' U' L' B2 R2 B' F' U' R' U F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' R' D R2 L' F R
8) 51.72 B D2 R L D' B2 U F R2 L' B' D2 R U D2 F U R L D2 R' D' R D' L2
9) 38.87 B L2 F D L2 U' R2 D B' D2 R' D F2 U' R U2 B' R F2 U' B U2 F2 R D
10) 35.56 F R D U B L B2 D' F U L2 D' F2 U' L D' R2 U' D' L' F' L' R2 U R
11) 46.28 U' D' R2 D2 F' U2 L' F' D B L2 D' F2 B2 D' R' D2 F R' D U' B' U2 D2 R'
12) 1:04.13 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R D' U2 R' L' U2 F2 D' F R B' U' F2 B' L' F U' F2 R' U'

I'm getting better!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 26, 2008)

YESSSS!!!!!!!!
I'm so happy right now. I just got my first Sub-15 solve! It was a PLL skip on Ryanheise sim. I've made 3 little AUF mistakes, 2 in F2L and one in OLL. But other than that, the solve was perfect. The cross was easy. F2L flowed nicely. The OLL is one that I recently learned.
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=single&name=Wuqiong+Fan+LC


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 27, 2008)

Got my first 2 sub 30 singles!! in the same average too!
EDIT: Oh yeah, the times were 23.78 and 26.35.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm seriously chuffed with myself. Two days ago i did a 26.88, so that's my new PB, but my average times are falling faster than a greased pilchard down a laundry chute! In the last two days i've gone from a 36s average down to a 31 second average. I'm pretty sure i'll be able to get sub 30 by the end of today.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 27, 2008)

14.87 OH scramble: B' R D' B2 D' F2 L F' L' U2 R D F' D' U2 L' U2 D F' D' U' F' U' D2 L2
XCross: y2 x R2UR'U2'R2Ux'U'R2
2nd slot: yRUR'
2rd slot: U'R2U2'RUR'UR2
ELS+CLS: y'RU'R'yL'U2L
PLL: U'R'U'Ry'zU2'rU'RUR'Ur'U2'

Part of a casual 23.30 OH avg12: 20.69, 22.59, 18.45, (14.87), 23.60, 26.57, 24.88, 20.81, (28.13), 27.58, 23.71, 24.14

(and yet another 20.xx avg5...)


----------



## pjk (Jun 28, 2008)

I had a 18.87 Roux solve today, my first sub-20, along with a 25.xx avg of 12 today. It will be awesome to be sub-15 with 2 different methods.... hopefully within the next couple months.


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2008)

I got my 4x4 and within a day i solved it under 3 minutes!!!!!!!!!!

I am pretty stoked, it had both parities....


----------



## Harry (Jun 28, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I got my 4x4 and within a day i solved it under 3 minutes!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am pretty stoked, it had both parities....




What THE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is that rubik's brand? Mine is still got 4 mins++!!!!!!

Is that cage or reduction?

Btw, since it is an accomplishment thread I willl say mine,

I get a sub-50 ave....I know it is noy much but at least it is using CFOP not the usual LBL....


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 28, 2008)

New personal best average OH

1. 50.58 ~ L2 U' B2 R B U R' F' U' B' D2 F2 U2 F L B' U' F' U B' L D' L U2 R2

2. 55.67 ~ L F' U L2 F R' U2 R2 B L' F2 U B2 R F D F2 D' L F' U' L2 D2 L2 B

3. 1:02.49 ~ F' L' U L B' R2 D2 B' U' B2 U' F R2 B' U' L' B2 D R2 D2 F2 R B L' B2

4. 47.35 ~ F2 U R U2 F' R' U' B2 U' F' U F U' F D2 F' U' R' F2 U2 B' R B R B'

5. 50.10 ~ U2 F2 U' B' R F' D' F D' R2 B2 R2 F' L U' L U' B' U B' L' F' L' D2 R

average: 52.12


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2008)

13.90 OH, CLS skip:
"(8:15:27 PM) WALL_E: 3x3x3 Scramble #-19 for lgarron: D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R D2 U R' B D' R D2 R B L2 F2 L F2 R2 U' B L R2"

Cross: z2x' RU zF'U2'RUxy'D
Slot 1: L'UL
Slot 2: yU'RU'R'URUR'
Slot 3: L'U'LUy'LUL'
ELS: yL'U2L
PLL: y'UR2U'R'U'RURURU'R


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jun 29, 2008)

28 second average w/Roux, started learning Waterman.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=single&name=Wuqiong+Fan+LC
PLL skip. 14.97
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=single&name=fanwuq
Not lucky. 15.94


----------



## Jude (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, earlier today got a 12.90 lucky solve! Was so shocked I lost about half a second after the PLL skip because I didn't realise It was done  About a 6 move cross, 2/4 pairs already joined up and the other 2 were easy, then an easy OLL (cross was already done, and I'm 3 look LL) and PLL skip. Scramble was generated by JNetCube. 

Also, got a few sub 25 3/5 avg, a 25.06 10/12 avg, and a 27 second average of 50 (had no idea I was this consistently sub 30)


----------



## ubervern (Jun 29, 2008)

first sub minute solve OH: 58 seconds. Yes, I am still terribly slow.


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 30, 2008)

43.97 P
Computer 4x4 solve

Still have Andy, Michael, Erik and Rob in front of me

I want a sub 40!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 30, 2008)

9.43 Pyraminx avg of 100.
with 4.41 no LC single Pb.
and 8.32 new avg of 10 pb.

Pyraminx is fun!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 30, 2008)

weirdest average I've taken... almost every solve was either good or terrible...

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Jun 30 00:27:10 PDT 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 1 
Average: 26.98

Fastest Time: 20.44
Slowest Time: 40.27
Standard Deviation: 05.71 

Individual Times:
1) 22.92 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F B' R' F U2 L2 R2 U F U' F2 U2 L' F B' U2 D' R F' D
2) 22.53 U2 D2 F2 U2 R' B' R' D2 U F2 B' U' R2 U D R U2 B2 L' R2 U B' L R B
3) 21.79 L' D R' D2 F L D' R B2 F U' L D U R B D' L D' L U2 D R' U' F2
4) 30.68 U' D F' R2 B R2 F' L' U' F2 B2 L U2 D' F L' R' U D L2 F' R' B2 U2 B2
5) 40.27 L U R2 B' D' U2 F2 D' F' R' D2 U F' L B L' D' U B' R2 L B' F L U'
6) POP F' L B' D F U' R2 U F U2 F L' R' F2 D' R' B D R D B' R2 U2 B R2
7) 30.27 R' F D2 F2 U F' R' L2 U2 D2 L D2 U B U L' F' R2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 L D2
8) 20.44 R' U' F R' F' B' U' L D B' D' U2 R' F' L R2 F R' F2 D' L2 D U B2 D2
9) 28.21 F' U' B D U2 B L U' L2 F' D2 U' R U2 F' U' R' U' L2 D F2 B D L R'
10) 30.20 F' U R F2 B D' F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B L D B2 D' B' U B' F2 D
11) 25.95 F2 R2 B' F2 U' B U F' R2 F' U2 R2 L2 U D' B' D2 R' U F L' D' L2 F2 B2
12) 21.25 D' B2 L2 B2 R D' U L2 D2 U' L' F2 R' U' L2 D' F' R2 L' B D' U' B D2 R2
13) 29.25 B2 R2 L' F2 B L2 R2 F' L2 F' U' R F R' F2 B' R' F2 D' L2 U' D2 R' L' U2


[OH] btw... my overal goal is to win this event in a tournament. :]


EDIT: the 40 was a pop but I fixed it and finished the cube, not sure why I bothered. Then the next solve was a pop so I just changed cubes :]


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2008)

10.52
Worked for the OLL skip, I think.
U' B D U F2 D' R D2 L' D B' R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 L U2 F' D B2 R2 F2

X-cross: L F' y D U2 F' R2
F2L1: U' R' U' R
F2L2: U L U L' U L U' L'
F2L3: U2 L' U L F' L F L'
PLL: y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U

36 move solution.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 30, 2008)

INSANE sub-20 solve!

Scramble:
F' B2 L R' B2 L2 F R2 L F2 U2 R' L F B' L' F L' F U2 D F' B2 D F

X-Cross: z U2 F R2 y R' D' R D2 B2

2nd pair: z2 y' U2 L' U' L
3rd pair: y U2R U' R' U y L' U L
4th pair:y2 d R' U' R d' R U R'

OLL: FUR U' R' F' U R U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
PLL: U' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 30, 2008)

59.40 58.30 58.63 (49.78) 56.08 52.00 52.33 59.75 (62.81) 56.71 56.44 59.97 => 56.85

4x4x4... going for that WR? Maybe.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 30, 2008)

New 4x4 PB of 1:25. I suck, I know, haha.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a new 3x3x3 record today. 15.21 sec non-lucky! I average twentish, and my former record was 17.14, so it was great improvement. Although the cross was a bit slow(as usual), the rest was just so smooth, and LL was sune and U-perm. I just need to get my cross better and practice OLL/PLL recognition, and I'll get consistant sub-20...

I also got a 16.99 non-lucky on tape .


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 1, 2008)

New 5x5 PB of 2:38.

Getting better, slowly but surely.


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

1:10 4x4 single.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 2, 2008)

1:36.94 5x5 single


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2008)

Average: 17.97 sec.
Individual Times: 18.38, (19.38), 16.14, 18.23, 18.59, 19.23, 19.25, 18.23, 16.02, 18.98, (15.19), 16.66

Tomorrow - sub17.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pyraminx avg of 12 new pb!

Average: 07.20 seconds
Individual Times: 06.17, 08.91, 06.78, 06.62, 06.15, (04.50), 06.18, 08.20, (13.84), 10.22, 07.45, 05.34

and it was part of a 8.97 average of 100!  sub 9!

Woo-hoo!


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 2, 2008)

1:22.97 Computer 5x5
21-42-19 splits


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Pyraminx avg of 12 new pb!
> 
> Average: 07.20 seconds
> Individual Times: 06.17, 08.91, 06.78, 06.62, 06.15, (04.50), 06.18, 08.20, (13.84), 10.22, 07.45, 05.34
> ...





I see WR for you soon!!!!

I need to practice that again. At least I should average sub-13 by now.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Pyraminx avg of 12 new pb!
> ...



haha thanks but Idk. what is the avg WR right now?
I'm sure i still got lots of work to do when some certain Polish (grr) people can avg sub 5.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 2, 2008)

26.656 Computer 3x3 Clock 

EDIT: 26.156

EDIT2: 23.063

EDIT3: 22.907 (53 moves, 2.314 mps)

EDIT4: 18.688 (only 35 moves (1.873 mps))

EDIT5: 18.373 (41 moves 2.231 mps)

EDIT6: 17.875 (42 moves 2.350 mps)

EDIT7: 15.766 (39 moves 2.474 mps)

Okay I'm gonna stop now


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Jul 2, 2008)

sub 20 3x3 average of 5 


19.54....yaaaaay


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 3, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



5.04 is the current WR average.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW thats amazing. i dont see me beating that anytime soon lol. my best avg of 5 is only like 6.0x

but of course i will keep practicing.

and thanks btw for letting me know


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 3, 2008)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Thu Jul 03 17:10:00 BST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 18.09

Fastest Time: 12.62
Slowest Time: 19.91
Standard Deviation: 01.86 

Individual Times:
1) 18.06 F B' R2 B' L' F R2 U D2 F L D U' F' L' D2 F B U2 F' D' B' L U' D
2) 19.53 D F' B2 D R2 B' R' D U2 B L U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R' B' D' B2 R2
3) 18.36 F2 D2 R D' L2 F' B' U2 R L U' F' B U2 R' L2 D B2 U2 B' L B2 U' B' U
4) 18.66 R2 L D2 F' B R' F2 U' D B' R U2 F D' R' D2 L2 U R F2 R2 B2 L R2 F'
5) 17.69 B2 R' B2 F' D2 R' D' U2 R' U B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L F U' L' F' U D' F
6) 18.89 L B F U B2 U' B2 D2 B R U' R U2 F2 D B2 F' L' B D2 B' R L D2 R'
7) 17.80 R' D2 F' D B2 F' R' F B2 R' D B2 F' L' B' U2 B2 F' D' L2 R' F2 B2 D' R2
8) 16.58 U L' D B2 L F2 R2 U' L' F2 B2 L R2 B F L2 R D2 R' B' F U' B U' F'
9) 17.58 L' U2 D' B U' F2 R2 U' F B L B' U' B2 L U2 D2 L2 U2 F D' U' L2 D' F
10) (19.91) L2 B' R' D' L U F2 B' D' L D' B' R' D2 L' D L2 B2 L F' R' B' R2 F B
11) (12.62) U' L B R2 D2 R F' D R2 B U' B2 D2 L D' R2 B2 L U2 B2 D U' B' L B'
12) 17.72 D R' L2 D U' L D F2 L F D' L2 F B2 L' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U F L2 F D

Man, that was awesome!

Solve for 12.62

Cross: x2 y R U' L' B (4)
F2L 1: x2 U' L' U' L U' y' L' U' L (8)
F2L 2: U' R U R' U' R U R' (8)
F2L 3: y' d R U2 R' U' R U R' (9)
F2L 4: y' R U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 (12)
OLL: y R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' (10)
PLL: L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F (15)

65/12.62 = 5.15 mps

New PB average and single PB, and it wasn't even lucky! (Far from lucky, in fact.)


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 3, 2008)

New Computer Clock Record: 15.595 
46 moves at 2.950 mps

EDIT: 14.048 (42 moves at 2.990 mps)

EDIT2: 13.641 (36 moves at 2.639 mps (a bit lucky))

EDIT3: 12.938 (39 moves 3.014 mps)

EDIT4: 11.969 (26 moves at 2.172 mps) 
WOW that was easy!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 3, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Cross: x2 y R U' L' B (4)
> F2L 1: x2 U' L' U' L U' y' L' U' L (8)
> F2L 2: U' R U R' U' R U R' (8)
> F2L 3: y' d R U2 R' U' R U R' (9)
> ...



QTM is a useless metric. Your move count is actually five moves less. By the way, your OLL is wrong.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 3, 2008)

First sub-3 average on 5x5, finally.

2:59.98
(3:04.48)
(2:46.77)
2:58.24
2:59.76

-----

2:59.33


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 3, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> QTM is a useless metric. Your move count is actually five moves less. By the way, your OLL is wrong.




Fixed, thanks.

Do competitions use face turn metric (or whatever it's called...)?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 3, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > QTM is a useless metric. Your move count is actually five moves less. By the way, your OLL is wrong.
> ...



Quarter Turn Metric isn't entirely useless; it just usually isn't the most convienient, or common, metric to use while trying to explain things... or count moves.

WCA Regulations promote HTM (Half Turn Metric), where all outer turns count as one move. See WCA notation.


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

1:09 4x4 single. Sub 1:10!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 3, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > QTM is a useless metric. Your move count is actually five moves less. By the way, your OLL is wrong.
> ...



All 3x3 scrambles are currently done in FTM/HTM (whatever you want to call it). FMC follows this, as well.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jul 4, 2008)

I now average sub 18 for Petrus! I also got an 11 second solve yesterday, second solve of the day.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 4, 2008)

4x4 Average: 1:00.19 (so close!)

4x4 Single: 45.93 (Awesome!)

Here's the vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8MJJy8zU_Y

Its also in the video gallery: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=63471#post63471

sorry for the bad lighting :/


----------



## pjk (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Phil, good work.

I did a 1:10.xx avg of 12 for 4x4 today, my best yet. I can do sub-1:10 soon.

I also did a 23.99 avg of 12 with Roux today.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

I got my 4x4 a week ago and i have done 1 sub 2 average!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 4, 2008)

21.56 OH average:
22.24, 21.10, (25.21), 22.06, (17.97), 24.43, 22.77, 18.75, 22.13, 18.77, 21.15, 22.23

The next solve felt very sub-20, like a reasonable 17, but the timer didn't start. So I had to do another scramble and got 30, and then it was over...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 5, 2008)

3x3x3: 13.14avg50
4x4x4: 

[10:38:11] <Swordsman_Kirby> 54.28 average of 12. 
[10:38:32] <DanCohen> dude
[10:38:33] <DanCohen> wtf
[10:38:38] <DanCohen> i hate you tim


----------



## pjk (Jul 5, 2008)

54.28 avg of 12, congrats. You dropped 2 seconds in the last couple days, amazing. WR soon?

What is your typical breakdown Tim?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 5, 2008)

pjk said:


> 54.28 avg of 12, congrats. You dropped 2 seconds in the last couple days, amazing. WR soon?
> 
> What is your typical breakdown Tim?



Something like 12-22-23 on average, including parities.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 5, 2008)

computer clock: 11.656 seconds (36 moves at 3.089 mps)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 5, 2008)

Statistics for 07-05-2008 13:51:47

Average: 53.82
Standard Deviation: 2.24
Best Time: 49.08
Worst Time: 58.24
Individual Times: 
1.	50.74	U2 F' D U' f' R2 D2 u2 U' L2 r' U2 F u U' F2 L r' U2 F L' r2 R B' f' F' R' B U B' f2 u L' r2 R u2 f2 u2 B2 R' 
2.	50.70	f' u' f' R' D L' D' L2 B2 F D2 u U' L2 U2 R D2 B' f2 F u2 B' f' F' u' B2 f2 F2 L' U f u2 L' r' R2 u2 F2 D' L R 
3.	52.99	f' F2 D' u' U' B' r2 R' B2 f2 F' u f' r R' u2 U F U f r D' U' L' D B' f2 U f' r' B f' L2 R' B' D u' U' L R2 
4.	52.14	u' B F2 L' B' f2 u2 L2 R' B f2 F' u U2 R2 D2 r2 R B2 f2 F R2 u U R2 B' f' F2 R' U' L2 r2 u' f U F2 R' D u B' 
5.	(49.08)	D2 U2 L' r' f2 u' L2 U r f2 r D2 u2 U' R' D L2 r' R2 B2 F2 r' f' F2 u U2 L2 r2 R' u' F' R' u' L2 r R2 D f2 U r2 
6.	(58.24)	f2 F2 R' u2 U f2 R F2 u' U' B f F2 D u' f L D2 u U F' L2 r2 U L2 u U' B f' U' r' B' f2 L' U' F U2 R' u' U2 
7.	53.00	F' u L2 r2 R' B2 r' R' D2 R2 f' L' r' D2 F' L' D2 B' F U2 r B f' D2 u r' f D2 U' F' L2 r' R' D' B2 u' F' r2 R' U 
8.	56.38	r' B2 u' f2 F U f u2 L r B F r' D' u2 U2 f L2 f' U' r2 R B f' F D' u U L B F L' D2 U F' L' r2 R2 F2 u 
9.	55.49	f2 F2 r D u R B' R' U B2 f' F' R F L2 B L2 r' R2 D2 u' F' L R B' F2 D2 r D2 U2 R F L2 r R2 U' r' R2 B2 F 
10.	54.37	D2 f2 R f2 D f F2 L' r2 R2 D U r2 F' U2 L r' D2 u2 U f' u2 f F' r D' F' L r' R' D' u' U' L2 u' F' D' U' B2 D 
11.	55.40	f2 F2 u' L' r B2 r2 R2 B2 D2 F' D u U2 f' r2 U2 B2 u' L' B' f2 F L' R' u' f2 u U2 r D' f2 u B F D u U' R D 
12.	56.95	F D u L2 r2 f2 U B F2 r2 B2 L U' r2 D L r D2 F' R' f2 R2 f' R' u' U F' L' R u2 f' L' r B2 r' R' u' B' r' R' 

Talk about lack of parities. First five solves had none.  I also think that there were only 3 O parities, but 5 P parities. Only one solve (the 58) had both, the rest had at most one.

I might not beat this average for a LONG while.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jul 5, 2008)

I was trying a average of 50 solves and I came upon this scramble
L' D2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 D2 R2 B2 D' R' U D' R D' U B2 U F R' L D' F2 U'
with which I got my very first sub-25 solve 
22.91 
My average is now at 34.56 (done 37/50 intended)
My fastest time before this was 25.53 so it's alot faster 
My fastest filmed time is 28.8 seconds, which you can see here!

My previous recorded average was about 36 seconds so I think this is going in the right direction 

EDIT: I continued the 50 average, and I came upon this scramble 
R L2 F2 L D2 L2 U L D R B2 L U' F B U L' B D L R' D' U L' D2
for which my time was 22.29 !! I can't believe I broke my record twice !!  excellent


----------



## pjk (Jul 6, 2008)

5x5: 2:30.44 avg of 12 today, with 2:26.xx avg of 5 in it. I wanted to go sub-2:30 so I could get my summer goal done with already, but I guess another day.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 7, 2008)

To follow up my 4x4 WR campaign ))...

45.58 D2 L' B' f F D2 U f' r B U2 f F2 r2 D U2 R f' L D B U' f' F2 u2 U L' D' R' D2 u' U2 f' L' r2 R D2 r2 B2 f2


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2008)

i finally got a sub 20 average for the sunday contest

19.28	

Times:18.82, 18.78, 21.63, 20.20, 22.08, 18.95, 19.38, 19.75, (27.28), (15.48), 16.97, 16.22	

WOOT!!!


SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harry (Jul 7, 2008)

I finally get sub-50 average with PB: 33.xx 

Going slow really helps!!!!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

First ever solve on a 6x6x6 below 10 minutes.

Saturday I unpacked my 6x6x6, applied the first scramble from the weekly competition and got it on the stackmat-timer (9:58.xx). It was my first ever > 5x5x5 solve and I didn't have any idea how to solve the centers (edges, 3x3x3 and parities all turned out to be "just like 4x4x4+5x5x5 as expected) so I had to figure it out during the solve. All 5 solves turned out to be < 10 minutes with a best of 7:3x.xx. (My best is now 6:50.xx after 10 solves)

I will not lube the 6x6x6 untill it is "really" broken in, but for now it continuesly pops (mostly inner edges) and locks (after middle layer slice-turns). During the 2-7 relay the 6x6x6 popped extremely bad. I had to take it apart almost completely and rebuild it. The mechanism looks nice, but the way the inner edges are attached (like on an ES 4x4x4) is bad

(7x7x7 is much better. 1st solve on that was about 15:xx.xx and I almost got 1 on the stackmat)


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice arnaud! I just got my 6x6/7x7 now! First solve 9:32.85! I'm happy with that! My hands are a little tired, it is heavier than expected! 7x7 soon!

edit
7x7 16:17.72


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 7, 2008)

As a continuation from that 45sec solve...

Statistics for 07-08-2008 03:11:00

Average: 53.28
Standard Deviation: 2.85
Best Time: 45.58
Worst Time: 57.72
Individual Times: 
1.	(45.58)	D2 L' B' f F D2 U f' r B U2 f F2 r2 D U2 R f' L D B U' f' F2 u2 U L' D' R' D2 u' U2 f' L' r2 R D2 r2 B2 f2 
2.	54.21	r2 B f' F' D' B' r2 R2 B D' B2 f R u2 F L' F' R u2 L r2 F' L r2 f2 F2 U' L2 r R B2 U B2 f' F2 D2 u U L R2 
3.	49.05	D u2 B f F2 U L r R' D u2 L2 R D2 B' D r' R f' R2 B' r' f r u2 B2 R B2 f' F' u2 R' f u' B f F U' L U' 
4.	54.28	r' D2 L r' R2 u' B2 f2 L' B' f' D' U R2 u U' r2 u2 L' r D U2 F2 L2 r B' L F D2 B' F' D' r2 R D2 u2 U L2 R D' 
5.	56.41	D2 r' R' B F' L2 U2 L' R2 B2 f' F2 U2 R B f' u U' f' F U2 F L2 f2 F2 U r R' B2 f' F2 L D2 r' U' f2 F' U2 F2 L 
6.	53.55	B' U r' R2 U' L2 f2 F' L' r' R2 u' B2 F' r' f2 L2 R' D L' r2 R' B f' L R2 B L r2 U2 L F' r2 B' f2 F D' B' D' u2 
7.	51.44	U f2 L' F u2 U' r2 R' B' f' F L R' D' L' B' U' r' R2 D' U2 F' R' D F' R U f2 R F2 u' f' L' U2 L2 B2 F r2 R' U 
8.	(57.72)	B2 U2 L2 R' f' L r' D R' D L D' U' L2 f D' f2 D2 F2 L' r u2 B2 U r R2 D U r' R U2 f2 r2 u' L2 R u2 f2 u U2 
9.	48.30	B2 U f' L' D' r' R' D2 U B U B2 u L2 D U L2 r2 D u2 U2 B f2 u' r u2 r' f F2 D2 u' U2 B2 f R2 f' L r u2 R' 
10.	53.44	f2 L2 r' D L D B L2 F' R D R' B' f F' L2 r' R B f2 F D B f2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' r2 u U2 R2 B r B f F' D B' 
11.	56.25	f' R B f r2 D2 U' f D u2 r2 D' u2 F' R' D B2 f' r2 R2 U2 L' D' u' U' B R D' f r' D u2 U r2 D' U B' f' u U 
12.	55.84	L' f2 F2 R2 U B' L' D u U L2 r R' B2 f' F' u r' B f' L D L F2 U2 L2 f2 F2 D F2 U' B f2 L2 r' R f2 D2 u2 U 

I need to be more consistent, though; these were all above average in easiness.


----------



## alexc (Jul 7, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> As a continuation from that 45sec solve...
> 
> Statistics for 07-08-2008 03:11:00
> 
> ...



o_0 wow...


----------



## NoahE (Jul 8, 2008)

3x3 Avg. of 100
23.87
I need to learn Oll


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2008)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Tue Jul 08 15:34:19 EST 2008 -----

Average: 2:00.22

Fastest Time: 1:37.59
Slowest Time: 2:20.33
Standard Deviation: 10.94

Individual Times:
1) (1:37.59) l2 f b L2 b B2 D' b2 U2 u r2 U' D' f L r f l2 L2 b2 L F2 d f U2 D' f2 D r' U' d F B' R2 D' f l D' l u2
2) 2:09.88 b f' l' r' F D F2 b U2 D2 B' U' D' f U' l' L u r B' d' R2 D2 F B2 U' d' l' u' R2 f2 R2 U' B' L2 U' D2 b d B
3) (2:20.33) b f' d R2 l' u U B r2 b d L' l2 D' U b f' l' b l f2 B2 R2 B D' U2 B D' b2 R' L' b2 r' D l' L' F' D2 u2 L'
4) 1:38.34 B r F' d u2 L l2 f2 B' u2 d' B2 b U' b2 U D' F' l B F d2 U2 L' f2 L2 D2 u l2 U' R F D2 d2 L2 l b f2 R' b
5) 2:08.31 B2 u2 l' b f R' u2 R' f2 L B F D2 l2 D U L B D F' b L2 U u l b f2 l U' l2 L2 F' L' l' B' D F' R2 D' F'
6) 2:00.74 B r u2 D r d2 b r2 b2 L f u U' l' d' U L b D' b U' d' f' B' d2 F b r2 B2 R2 u' F b l' d2 l' B' U2 B2 U'
7) 2:04.80 r2 l2 u' f b r f' B2 D' B D2 d' r2 b d' L2 b2 r' d2 l b L2 F' b d2 L' B' b u f d' f' L R2 f L' B F2 U' d'
8) 1:58.27 r2 D2 f2 l d B' F' r' L f d R2 l' U2 F b2 d2 B2 l' d l2 B' d' l2 r2 D b f' R' r2 F l2 R' u' F' L R U f2 r2
9) 2:03.92 f2 F' D2 r d u2 F' l L F2 U2 F' B2 D u' L' B' L2 d' l f' D' l2 R' u D l2 R f2 D2 l D2 u F2 f2 d u2 l b2 d'
10) 2:04.09 b f' u B' d2 F' L' R B' f r2 l2 D2 L B d l' r2 D B2 f2 D2 f' F d2 D' R2 u2 F' f' d' L u b u B2 f' L' R2 B2
11) 1:43.42 B2 D2 b u2 r d b U2 R' d' r L b D u F2 r2 U2 u' b U' l' u r2 b B2 L b l' r f F U2 B2 r2 d F' f l B'
12) 2:10.38 u2 f u2 F r2 f' R' B' r l2 u2 f' l2 D' r2 f' D' F' D r2 l' D l2 r B l f2 l' R2 d2 U' f F' l' f' l R' F2 R' F



Average for the 4x4 - so close to sub 2!!!!!!!!!!!!

if only i picked up and put down the cube faster, and my cube didn't lock up so much.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2008)

new lucky record today for 3x3x3.

8.81 :] witnessed by two friends, it was an OLL PLL skip, but i worked for the OLL skip, so just a PLL skip? either way it was a luck last layer :]


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jul 8, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> new lucky record today for 3x3x3.
> 
> 8.81 :] witnessed by two friends, it was an OLL PLL skip, but i worked for the OLL skip, so just a PLL skip? either way it was a luck last layer :]



Holy crap PG, you need to stop getting good solves like that. Don't you have a LL skip on youtube?


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 8, 2008)

new PB's:
4x4: 2:45.96
5x5: 5:42.15

edit: new PB 4x4: 2:12.13. a bit of a lucky solve. a couple pair's where made after center were complete. but i had double parity so that's not very lucky.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 9, 2008)

New PB 5x5x5 average of 10.

Statistics for 07-08-2008 18:55:16

Average: 1:40.54
Standard Deviation: 4.90
Best Time: 1:34.36
Worst Time: 1:54.15


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Jul 9, 2008)

I managed to do another BLD today. It took around 13 minutes, if I remember correctly.

On the plus side, I got a 1:48 4x4 solve today. The LL (I use K4) wasn't even a normal K4 LL, all edges were grouped together, it was pretty much OLL/PLL.


----------



## Dene (Jul 9, 2008)

11.83 PLL skip


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 9, 2008)

nice Dene!

yesterday i got a PB avg (of 5), 35.01 i think it was.. anyway its on my cubemania profile which is: slncuber21


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 9, 2008)

10.797 Clock Simulator (34 moves at 3.149 mps) Almost sub-10!

EDIT: 10.547 (36 moves at 3.413 mps)

EDIT2: 10.078 (36 moves at 3.572 mps) SO CLOSE!!!

EDIT3: 8.813 (26 moves at 2.950 mps) YES!! very easy solve, too bad its <3 mps

-------subedit: just got a 9.563 (30 moves at 3.137 mps)


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2008)

FIRST SUB 2 AVERAGE OF 12 FOR 4x4!!!!!!!!!!

WOOT!!

Considering this was nearly sub 1:50, i have improved well.

I also got a 1:31 single! it was nearly sub 1:30 but i locked up on the a perm


----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jul 09 17:53:17 EST 2008 -----

Average: 1:51.81

Fastest Time: 1:31.13
Slowest Time: 2:20.52
Standard Deviation: 11.97

Individual Times:
1) 1:57.67 b U' R' l2 F D2 r B U f l2 R' U2 L U2 u' f' r f' D r' R' U2 r' u2 b f d' f2 d' B u b U2 D R' r' B f' D2
2) 1:34.30 r F2 B d B' R' U' b U' f D' r' f' d2 F' L f' R2 F r2 R F2 r2 F2 r2 d' D L r2 d2 f2 u2 f L2 D' F' b2 d2 b u
3) (2:20.52) l L2 f L2 f F' l' r D l d D' r F2 L2 f D' b D B' r2 L b F R2 L' B R' D' F2 u2 R2 D' U2 R2 r u' d2 R2 L2
4) 1:48.50 d D2 L l' B2 b d' f R2 d2 u2 L' l' F2 d' R' r f2 u B' l2 L2 u' r R2 d F' D' u' R2 u D R u2 B u2 F' R2 D2 b2
5) 2:16.81 B u2 f b l U' L' R f2 R l U l b B2 d u L2 D2 r2 F f' R' b l2 F2 D l' R2 B' F D u2 B2 D d2 r b R b
6) 1:48.45 R2 B' R f B d' L r2 B' b L2 b D u2 r L U F' d' U b2 R l B u' d' F2 r2 u2 R d2 U' r L2 b r2 l' U B' r
7) 1:42.50 D2 d2 R' r' D d2 f' R' B b u2 f2 F2 R' b2 f2 U2 u' R B2 f2 r2 b2 d R2 l' D2 B' r R2 D d' l d' L2 b2 F2 r' U2 L2
8) 2:04.45 l F2 D' l' f2 B' U' R2 U' r2 B b r f' U2 d' r d2 D2 F' l f2 F' L B f R l2 D2 u F2 b2 u2 l' f B R D f' U2
9) 1:46.49 u U' R2 B u2 l b L2 l d' U2 R2 b2 F' U2 L' F2 l' b2 B l' r U2 l' u2 F d f2 B' R r2 B' L2 F' r' f2 D2 f' D' R2
10) (1:31.13) U' R2 r D' U2 L F2 d F r2 l2 b D2 F' U' u2 b f d' l D F U D2 b r2 U' l r' f2 r' D d2 f' B2 U f2 r R d'
11) 1:46.64 L2 d' r' l f R f2 U L R' F' l' b r2 f' U2 r2 f2 r d f B l R d' U f' R U' f' L2 f' R f2 d' D f2 R' r' F'
12) 1:52.24 B' L2 d r' U2 F2 f' d D b B' D r' f U2 d' b L r' u2 f2 D r' L2 d2 b r' L2 B2 f' D2 l' f2 R' U' R' u' b d2 f2


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2008)

2x2x2 average, first time using ortega.

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jul 09 19:25:53 EST 2008 -----

Average: 08.10 sec.

Fastest Time: 07.09
Slowest Time: 16.02
Standard Deviation: 00.81

Individual Times:
1) (16.02) U' B2 D' F' D L D F U2 R U2 R' D F D' L D2 F' L' U L2 D F' L' U'
2) 09.55 U L D' R2 U2 R' U B' D' F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U F2 D R F L' B' R2 F2 R'
3) 08.59 B' L2 D2 L' F' U' B' R' F D' B U' R U2 L D' B2 R' D2 B2 L2 B D R' U
4) 07.19 F2 U2 B' R D R F R' B' R D' B D R2 B2 R B' D2 F' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F
5) 08.20 B R2 U R' B2 U' L2 F D L B' L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D2 R' B' L' D' L' D2
6) 07.77 F' U R2 F D' R2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 D' L' B' R' D2 F2 U' L' U B R2 U' L' F'
7) 09.19 R' D2 R2 U L F2 U' F' D2 F' D B' L2 B2 D' R2 D' R B2 L' D' F' U' R F2
8) 07.55 L' F U2 R' D2 L' D2 F' L' F L F R2 F L2 B' R B U2 L2 U' F2 D' L U
9) 07.30 D B2 D' B' D F' D F2 L2 B D B' L' B2 U2 R2 B L D' R' D2 F2 U L' U2
10) 07.45 B U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 B R' D2 F' L' B' D2 L' D2 R' D B U2 L U F' D' F'
11) 08.22 R2 F2 L' U' L' D2 L' U2 B2 R F R2 D' F2 L' D L2 D B' R' B L F2 U' R
12) (07.09) F' D2 B' U' F L' B2 L' B2 R2 B2 D L' F2 R U F2 U2 B U' L' U2 B' D2 F


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2008)

2x2 single of 3.02, it was a pll skip,

scramble:R' D2 L D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F' R F L F2 U2 L2 D2 B D R' D2 L2 U' R' B' L'


Yes i know, it is the easiest scramble ever.

Does phil thomas want to try it?


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2008)

I have been working on my 2x2, here is my best average. I must make a video sometime.

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jul 09 20:25:50 EST 2008 -----

Average: 07.93 sec.

Fastest Time: 05.50
Slowest Time: 16.63
Standard Deviation: 01.62

Individual Times:
1) 07.41 U R2 U R2 B R D' B' U' L' B L' U' F2 D2 B U B2 D B' L' F2 L' B R
2) 08.14 L' F U' L2 D' L2 B R2 B2 R U B' R2 F2 L U2 R U2 B' L' U B2 D2 L' F
3) 11.52 R2 B' D' F2 L F L2 D B' R U2 R U B R' F' L2 U L F2 R D R D2 B'
4) 06.56 B L2 D2 B' R' U2 L' F R2 B U L' F' U' L2 D2 R' F2 R D R U F' L D
5) 06.42 U B2 L B2 L F' L U2 L' B U' B D R D L F R2 B2 L' U B' D' R2 F2
6) 07.63 L' B R F' R' B' L2 B' L' B L D2 L2 D L' F L' B2 D B2 U' R F R U2
7) 08.31 F U' R F2 R F2 R2 D B2 U L' U2 B U2 F2 U R' B' U R F R2 F L2 B2
8) 06.33 R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U' L2 D' F' L2 D2 R' F' D F2 D2 L' D2 L' F'
9) (05.50) D2 R U2 R2 F U B' R F2 U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 R' F' D B' U' B2 R F' U2 F
10) 09.70 R B2 R2 D F R' U' R' D2 F2 L' F' U' B D' F' D' F L' F' R' F2 R U R
11) 07.27 D2 B2 U2 R2 F U B D F' D F2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 L' F L2 D' L F' L U'
12) (16.63) B2 R2 F' D F2 R B R2 U' R' D2 B D L D' R U2 B' U' B' L' U2 B' D' L


----------



## alexc (Jul 9, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> new lucky record today for 3x3x3.
> 
> 8.81 :] witnessed by two friends, it was an OLL PLL skip, but i worked for the OLL skip, so just a PLL skip? either way it was a luck last layer :]



Omg, you get so many LL skips! No fair!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 9, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2 single of 3.02, it was a pll skip,
> 
> scramble:R' D2 L D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F' R F L F2 U2 L2 D2 B D R' D2 L2 U' R' B' L'
> 
> ...



I've tried this scramble so many times, and haven't managed to skip PBL yet.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 9, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 single of 3.02, it was a pll skip,
> ...



I got it on my first try...


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 9, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


Haha I've also tried it a ton of time without getting a pbl skip

k now I got it 
z F' U' F
F R B R' F' R B' R' U

or something like that. Thats a weird OLL


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 10, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Oh the problems with knowing so many algs.


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...






This was my solution, and why i got it so quickly

I use ortega

first layer: F' R' F

Rotate the cube so that the solved layer is on the bottom.

For the bowtie algorithm i put the 2 oriented cubies in the UBR and ULF positions and i have the unoriented cornerfacing towards me:

alg: F' R U R' U' R' F R




So the entire solution was:

First layer: z' y' R' U' R
OLL: F' R U R' U' R' F R 
PLL: U

If my axes turns at the start are incorrect, a note, i solve the first layer on the L face. (I am colour neutral)


Also, i got a new pb for 2x2 average of 12:

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Jul 10 09:26:22 EST 2008 -----

Average: 07.41 sec.

Fastest Time: 05.94
Slowest Time: 10.77
Standard Deviation: 00.87

Individual Times:
1) 07.30 F D' R' F' R2 U B' L B2 U' L' D' L' D' F2 U2 R F D2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'
2) 08.73 D B R2 U2 F R' F' R B2 D' B2 R F2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 R2 F D2 R2 D' F L2
3) 06.80 R2 U' R2 F' U' L D2 R D L B D' L' D2 L B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' F2 L' B D
4) 07.25 U' L2 U F2 R2 B R U2 B2 U' B' U B U L2 B2 D B' L2 F2 U' B2 D L U2
5) 06.06 F' L2 U' F U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' F D R' B U2 B' L F' U F' L D' L F2 R'
6) 07.45 R' U2 F R B2 R' B D L D L2 U' B' R' B2 R' B R' F' D F L2 F D R
7) 07.98 F2 U2 B R B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B R B2 L' U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 U' L' B R
8) 08.41 B D' R' D2 F2 U' L B U' B' R2 U F' R D2 R' F2 R F2 R' B2 U' B2 R2 B'
9) (05.94) F U B R D2 F' D2 F2 L B' L2 F U' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' R' U B2 R U L2
10) 06.25 D B2 U' F D' B R' F' U' R' D F' L' B' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 U R' B R2 U2 B2
11) (10.77) U' F2 L2 F R2 F' U R B U B' U2 R2 U2 R D F D F U' B L2 F' R' D'
12) 07.88 B R' F U2 F' L F2 R U2 L2 B2 D R' U2 L2 F D2 L U R2 D R' U L2 B


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> alg: F' R U R' U' R' F R



No wonder I couldn't solve it! That's a non-optimal algorithm.


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

whats the best algorithm?


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> 2x2 blind: 1:07.68



Shouldn't that be in the BLD accomplishment thread?


BTW, i just got a new pb single and average 3 of 5 for the 4x4!!!

I have been posting here alot!

Single: 1:22.03 (It had pll parity where you swap two edged, but no pll.)

Average 3 of 5: 1:47.94


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> whats the best algorithm?



I guess yours would work for CLL, but R U' R' U' F' U F is better for Ortega.

I perform it like: R U' R' D' L' U L


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

New 2x2x2 average:

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Jul 10 11:24:46 EST 2008 -----

Average: 07.35 sec.

Fastest Time: 03.69
Slowest Time: 08.80
Standard Deviation: 01.36

Individual Times:
1) (08.80) U L D F' D F R U' R2 D B U L2 B' D F U2 R' D R' B2 R2 F U R2
2) 07.95 B2 D F2 R B' R F2 R U B2 U L F R' B' U2 B R U' B2 D2 R D R D2
3) 06.17 L2 U' B R B' L D2 R D' R2 U L2 F2 D' L' F' L2 F2 R B' U L D R2 F
4) (03.69) D' B' U' B U' L2 F' L' F2 D R2 U' B L F D R U F' U' F R D F' L
5) 07.61 D' L F' D L' U2 R' F' R F U' L' U L' B2 L' F R' D B2 D R' U B R
6) 07.38 R2 B L2 D R B' D' L D' L' B2 R' F R F2 D B' R' D2 F2 R D' B' L' U
7) 07.92 B' D' R D' B D2 B' R B' R' D R2 B' L2 F D2 F U' R' U R' B2 U2 R2 D'
8) 08.06 L' U L' U2 F' L2 U' R' D B' U L' B R2 D' B' L' D2 L D F' U2 L' U2 R2
9) 07.78 U' F2 R B R' U L' U' R B U F' D2 B' U B L2 F2 U B2 R2 U B' U2 R
10) 03.91 D F D' R U F2 U2 F D' F' L F' D2 B' R' D2 B2 L' U' L2 D B' U L' F
11) 08.50 D' R2 U R' D' R2 B' L' F2 U F' D' L' B U' R B R' B2 R' D B' U2 L F2
12) 08.19 L2 U2 R B R D2 L U B D2 R2 B U F' L2 F D B L2 F D B' U2 F' D2

2 3 second solves!


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 10, 2008)

Average: 13.67 seconds
Individual Times: 13.50, 14.47, (12.86), 12.97, 13.48, 14.62, 12.92, 13.00, 15.09, 13.45, (15.69), 13.19

Uhhhhh. Uhhhh. I have never been this zoned in before in my life. This is unreal. The F2L felt amazing. I did get pretty easy PLL's. I'd say about half were either a U or a T. Which helps. But. Wow. Looks like I'm peaking at the right time.


----------



## Dene (Jul 10, 2008)

Average: 34.10 sec.
Individual Times: 31.81, 30.20, 35.66, 33.81, 28.88, 42.50, (43.64), 32.48, (27.89), 39.47+, 34.02, 32.16

New OH best average. It's amazing what no practise can do for you.


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

New best 2x2x2 average!

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Jul 10 15:58:55 EST 2008 -----

Average: 07.13 sec.

Fastest Time: 04.31
Slowest Time: 09.25
Standard Deviation: 01.43

Individual Times:
1) 05.20 B L2 D R F' U' R B2 U2 R' D B U B U2 B2 U F R2 B R' D' R' B' R'
2) 05.48 F' L B U2 L' B U B2 L' B U L' U B U' F2 D' F L' U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2
3) 06.72 L' D2 B' R2 B2 U' F L2 D L' F U2 B' D2 R' D' R2 B R2 B2 D' L D F2 L2
4) 05.25 L U' B D2 R' B' R F' D R2 B R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F D B D R' F R' F'
5) 08.38 R' F' L D F D B2 U2 B U L U2 R2 F D B2 R2 D B' U B' R U' F' D
6) 08.74 U R D' B' L U' B D2 B2 D B' U L F2 U R2 D2 F R' D F' R F R' U'
7) 08.67 D2 F' L2 B' D' L2 U F2 U2 B R2 B R U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R B' R
8) (09.25) B2 L U B L F U2 L2 B D R' F D' F' U2 F2 L' F' R2 F2 U R' B' L2 U2
9) 08.45 B' R' F' L' D' R U F R' B' D2 R' U F L D2 L F2 L2 U R B L2 U2 F2
10) 07.25 R' D2 L F2 L2 D B L' B' U2 L' U R2 B' U B R F2 U' L U2 B L2 F L
11) 07.14 D B2 U L' B D' F' U2 F L D2 B' U' L F2 U L2 B2 L U B U' R U2 R'
12) (04.31) F' D2 R' B U F R F2 U R B2 U2 B' D L' F L F L' U F2 L D' R' U'


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 10, 2008)

alexc said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > new lucky record today for 3x3x3.
> ...



I always thought I might be the UWR holder for most LL skips, haha but I think Jason Baum said he got like 17 or something, since they're slightly more common with ZB, idk.

I've had 7 or 8... I'm leaning toward 8, but I can only count 7.:confused:


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

2x2x2! 

Sub 7 average of 12!!!!!!!!

WOOT!!

Btw, this is all ihave been doing for the last 2 days. LOL

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Jul 10 17:57:15 EST 2008 -----

Average: 06.98 sec.

Fastest Time: 03.67
Slowest Time: 11.33
Standard Deviation: 01.76

Individual Times:
1) (11.33) B' U' B D2 L' F' R U L D2 L2 D F2 D R2 B2 U B' R2 D' B R B2 R' U
2) (03.67) L' D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L B2 L' B L' U R F' L' F' R' B L B2 L2 B' U2
3) 07.25 D' B' R2 F D2 F D' L2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2
4) 06.89 F U' R' D F2 U' B2 U' R' F2 R D2 F L' F' U L B2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 B' R
5) 07.31 D2 B2 R' B L' F2 U2 F2 L B' R D' B' L' B' D R2 D2 B' D2 F D' L' U L'
6) 08.86 L' D' L F' R2 U' L2 F U' B' R F L2 B R' F' U' L' U2 L' F' L U' L2 D2
7) 05.23 B2 L' D2 F2 U F' D' R' D2 L2 U L2 U F' L U' B' D2 R U' L B2 L2 B2 R'
8) 04.13 L D' L F' R' F' R2 B D2 R2 F' R D2 L' D F U F' R2 B2 R D2 B D2 B
9) 06.41 D L' F' U2 L B R' U B D B R U2 R D R D B' L D' L' D R2 B2 R2
10) 05.70 L B' R U B' U2 R' D' B L2 B' D' R' D R' F2 R U R' U B R2 D L B2
11) 10.20 L' D2 B L F R F' D' L2 D' R B' R' F2 D B2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L' U2
12) 07.86 U B2 U2 L U F' U2 R2 U R U L' B L2 D' R' B R2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 B R'


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

another....

wait for it......

2x2 average!


----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Jul 10 19:26:10 EST 2008 -----

Average: 06.93 sec.

Fastest Time: 05.88
Slowest Time: 09.80
Standard Deviation: 00.89

Individual Times:
1) 08.80 L F' U2 R2 U2 B' L' F L' D2 L2 D2 R' F L U B' L D' B2 D2 F' L2 D' F2
2) 06.05 F2 L F' D R F2 L' F' U F2 L B' D' F2 R F D F2 R2 U' R' U' B L2 U2
3) 06.80 D2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' B D B U F U' L2 U B R2 F2 D R U2 R F L'
4) 07.03 D2 L2 F L D2 B' U F' D2 F U2 B' R D L B' L U B2 U' R D' L' B R
5) 06.42 R' D' B R2 U' R U2 R' B' L2 B L2 B L2 U2 R' U L2 D2 B D L D F' D
6) 05.94 D2 F' D L2 U2 L' U' L2 F D F2 L F U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B U' R D' L2 D'
7) (09.80) R U2 F' D R' B R2 B' R2 D' L2 D B2 R' F U2 B L D2 B D B' R F' D2
8) 05.97 U' L U2 L2 B2 D B D' L B2 U' L D2 B' D' F L' U' F R' U L2 B L D'
9) 07.52 F' R' F2 D F U2 L' U2 B R2 B L' B R D2 L D R B2 R2 F' R2 U F2 U2
10) 07.25 L' F' R D' F' R2 U' R2 F' L' B2 D' F D L' U2 B D' L' B D F' D2 F' R2
11) (05.88) L B L2 D R B' L2 U F2 L2 B R F2 L' F2 L2 F D2 B R' F2 L' U2 F' D2
12) 07.47 D' R' U2 F2 R F L' D2 R' F2 R' D L2 F' L2 F' R U R2 U L2 D2 F' U2 L


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry, but another 2x2x2 average. If anyone doesn't want me posting these all seperately, i will merge them all into one post.


----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Jul 10 19:47:21 EST 2008 -----

Average: 06.79 sec.

Fastest Time: 04.58
Slowest Time: 09.02
Standard Deviation: 01.29

Individual Times:
1) 07.53 D L U L D F2 U' F2 U' L2 F' L2 B' R' D B U B L2 U2 F2 R2 D F' U'
2) 05.53 U F2 L2 U B D2 B2 U' F' L' B' D B L U2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B U' L'
3) 07.27 L2 U' L' D B R' F L' B D L B2 R B' U L2 U' F2 L2 D' B L' F R' D
4) 04.91 R' B L' F L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 R' U F' D2 L2 B2 R2 D F' D F D' B' D'
5) 08.84 R' F' D' R' B L2 F R D' L' D2 L B' L2 B' U' R U' F' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R'
6) (09.02) R2 U L' D R D' B R2 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 D' R' D L B2 D2 L' F'
7) (04.58) R B U R D' B2 L' U' L' F2 L2 F D2 R F2 R B' U B2 U F U2 L' D B'
8) 07.75 R F U2 F' R D' F' L U2 L D' F' R B' U2 B' U' L2 B2 R2 D' B' R D2 F2
9) 06.33 F' U2 L F' U L F L F L F2 U2 B' R2 F D B' L' B L2 B L' F D2 R'
10) 05.48 U2 R2 F2 D F' L' D L2 F' L F D2 F' R U B2 D' F' R2 F' U' F' D' R2 F
11) 06.14 D R' U F R F2 U' F2 U2 L D' L2 U2 F2 L' B2 R U2 L2 U' L' B2 U2 R2 F'
12) 08.09 U2 L2 F' U F2 U F L' U2 B2 D' F' R U F D' F2 R U' B2 U R D' L2 F'


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 10, 2008)

fazrulz, are you still using the LBL method (First Layer, OLL, PLL) for your 2x2 method? If so, those times are amazing.....


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 10, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fazrulz, are you still using the LBL method (First Layer, OLL, PLL) for your 2x2 method? If so, those times are amazing.....



He says he's using Ortega.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2008)

OH 23.02 PLL skip


----------



## Lofty (Jul 11, 2008)

Statistics for 07-11-2008 13:15:10

Average: 18.87
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 15.22
Worst Time: 21.59
Individual Times: 
1.	19.74	D' B' D B F' D' B' F2 U L' R F2 L' F2 L' U F2 D2 U' L' D U' L2 R' D 
2.	17.13	D2 B L' B' U2 B2 F2 D' U2 R' B' F L' R' F' U2 B F2 L B2 D2 U L2 F' U 
3.	19.96	U' B2 D' L' R2 B' D2 B' D' U B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U B D L' F' D' L' D U' 
4.	(21.59)	R' D' B' R2 B' L' R2 F L R2 F L2 R B2 F2 D B' U2 L' R2 D B F' D' L' 
5.	17.72	D' U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B' F D U L' U' L B2 F2 L R' F L B R2 F' R2 F 
6.	20.84	B' L R2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' R' U B2 L' R2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 R' F' R2 
7.	20.11	R2 U' B2 F' L' R2 B2 D' R' B' R2 D' U2 B2 F L2 U L2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 U' R2 
8.	(15.22)	L2 R D U' R B' F2 D' U' L2 F' L B2 F2 L2 R' B F2 D' L' B2 D' U L R2 
9.	17.58	F U B F L R F2 L2 R2 F' L' R' D' U2 B F' U' F2 D2 B F' L B U' R 
10.	17.46	F2 R2 B' U F2 L' R D2 U' R' B2 F2 L D' U2 L R2 U B' D U' B2 R2 F U2 
11.	19.80	R' U' L' R D U B F L D2 F' U2 B L R' F D' F2 L R2 F' U' B F R' 
12.	18.34	F2 D B L2 F2 R' F' L2 D2 B2 R B L R' U B F L U2 F U2 B2 R' U2 R' 
Not my best but I did it again  And with only 10 or so warm up solves instead of the hundred I had last time.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 11, 2008)

12.89 avg of 12 
insane -ness
the 8 was a PLL skip


Statistics for 07-11-2008 10:59:53

Cubes Solved: 12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.89
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 8.19
Worst Time: 15.26
Individual Times: 
1.	15.02	D F L2 U2 B F2 L2 R' D U2 B2 F L' D' F' D U L' R2 D2 U R' D F' L 
2.	8.19	B2 F U' B2 F' R F' R F2 D U2 B2 F' D' U2 R2 D2 F R B F2 L' B2 L' D2 
3.	15.26	D2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' R' D B' F2 L' B F' L2 R' F' L' D R2 F2 U L' B' U R' 
4.	14.81	B F2 L2 D2 U' B R2 B' U2 R' D' U L R F L' R2 F R' B' F R2 B2 F' D 
5.	11.47	D2 U2 B F D R2 B' F2 D L D2 U2 B' F2 U R2 F' U2 R' U2 B' F' D2 U' L' 
6.	11.13	D2 B' D' U F2 R B' R B' F D' B R2 D2 B2 F2 D B' F D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 
7.	14.10	D' B' R2 B' D2 U' R U F U' B' L R D U2 B2 F L2 D L2 D' F' L R' U 
8.	13.45	L2 D2 U L' B2 D' U' L' D2 B2 F' U' F2 L' D' B2 D R' D' U L2 R' F' L2 R' 
9.	12.06	D' L R' D2 U L2 R' F D2 L' F' L2 R' B F' U L2 R' B F L' F' D R' F 
10.	13.04	U2 F2 L2 F L' R' D2 L R2 B' L2 R B F2 L D U2 F' L B' R2 U' L R' U2 
11.	12.98	L R' D2 U' B2 F L2 R2 F R2 D' U2 B2 D' R' D' B2 L D' U2 F2 L B' D' U 
12.	13.23	D' U B' F' U2 L R B' F' D R2 D' U2 L D2 U B F' U2 B' F' D' B F2 L


----------



## Lofty (Jul 11, 2008)

wow Jun that's ridiculous!!!!! you are getting so good so very fast!
Update on my OH: I continued and around my 45th solve got a 18.74 average. My mom gave me confirmation I can go to Nationals so I'm like 90% sure I can go now and with my recent OH performance I am feeling really good.


----------



## Jacco (Jul 11, 2008)

I've got my first sub-20 average of 12 yesterday! Aah!

----- JNetCube Best Average for Thu Jul 10 23:44:52 CEST 2008 -----

Average: 19.85

Fastest Time: 18.17
Slowest Time: 23.23
Standard Deviation: 01.42

Individual Times:
1) (18.17) L2 U2 F2 R2 U B F' D' R' F' D R' F D' U' R B D L B2 F U' L' U' D2
2) 18.64 R F' D2 R2 D2 F L F' L' R B L' R' D2 L2 B L U B2 D B' L2 U' B U'
3) 20.30 L' R D R2 B' L' U' D B' U L' F D2 L2 F' L B' L2 B2 F D F' R2 U' B2
4) 19.19 F U2 B2 F' D' B2 F R2 L' F D' U B U F2 U D2 B' F2 L2 U2 F U2 F R'
5) 19.48 D' B2 U D L2 R2 D B' F2 D' U L D' L' B2 L' R D2 R B' D B R D2 F'
6) 19.19 F D L2 R D R2 D' L F2 L R U2 L F U D2 F' R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L'
7) 18.88 R F L2 B U D B F' L' U' L2 B' R F U' B F' R2 D' U L' B R' F L'
8) 22.77 F U F2 D' R' D' R D2 U F' R2 L B' L D' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 L'
9) 19.17 D2 F2 R F R2 L2 B F2 L B R' B U2 D2 R' D R2 L B' R2 F' B U' D B2
10) (23.23) R2 B' L' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D2 L' F L' U' F' U2 D' F D' B' D L' F' U L2 B'
11) 21.98 F' L U2 B' L' B' L D' L' R B L2 U2 F R D B2 U' L2 F2 U R' U2 F L'
12) 18.88 U2 L2 D B' F2 D R U' L' R' U2 D2 L' U L R F2 B D F' D' R2 B2 R2 L2


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 11, 2008)

way to go Jacco!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

new 5x5 single pb
1:25.99 

its .99 cause i timed on my mp3 at the Dentist's Office lol.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 12, 2008)

great job! Hardly not rewarded considering your getting times like that. It's just that you practise a lot of stuff, all I ever practise is 3x3 and the occasional OH or 4x4. (GETTING 5x5x5, square-1 and magic soon )


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 12, 2008)

new pb of 5x5, 2:56
average of 5 3:04, average of 12 3:11
v-cubes cut my time by nearly 25s on average, even as i have not touched a 5x5 for months.
eastsheens sucks for centres last 
sub 3 average soon


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm finally sub-20!!!!!!!!    
I finally did it! It's about one year and a week or so. I first solved my cube during the 2nd week of CTY last summer. After a few days, I was solving for speed. I remember getting happy for 2min solves.
18.17 19.69 19.97 22.47 20.38 (17.97) 19.66 19.03 18.06 21.05 20.94 (25.64) = 19.94
This was done fast and choppy.
After taking a break, I decided to solve casually. To my surprise, the first solve was sub-20! So I did just 5 solves, and they were all sub-20:
19.59 19.55 18.89 (17.94) (19.77) = 19.34


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 13, 2008)

R2 F' L' R2 B D L' R' U F L F L' R D U' L2 B' F R B' L2 B F2 R

F2 U' B' L U L2 F2 R2 D' F' x2 U R' U' R U R y R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' U R D R' U' R D' (32HTM)

Meh, entirely linear.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 13, 2008)

YES 2:43.29 for 5x5 XD


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 13, 2008)

7.906 Computer Clock

37 moves at 4.680 mps


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 13, 2008)

New pb 5x5 avg of 10!

Statistics for 07-13-2008 18:45:13

Average: 1:37.90
Standard Deviation: 4.72
Best Time: 1:30.52
Worst Time: 1:55.68

Wow.. this could have been SO MUCH BETTER. one of the solves was almost even sub 1:20! but i messed it up SO BAD and missed two edges until the end and just solved them with a BLD alg and almost messed up the setup moves and it was still 1:38.. i got VERY nervous near the end but i still did it! 


Edit:

Individual times: (1:30.52), 1:32.98, 1:33.91, (1:55.68), 1:38.30, 1:34.88, 1:45.59, 1:40.11, 1:44.37, 1:32.47, 1:35.42, 1:40.96


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 14, 2008)

sub-4 megaminx!!

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Jul 13 17:13:46 MDT 2008 -----

Average: 3:45.25

Fastest Time: 3:24.72
Slowest Time: 4:16.69
Standard Deviation: 10.42

Individual Times:
5) 3:40.80
6) 3:32.59
7) 3:40.22
8) (4:16.69)
9) 3:52.36
10) 3:50.86
11) (3:24.72) 
12) 3:52.14 
13) 3:44.06 
14) 3:26.92
15) 4:01.86
16) 3:50.66


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2008)

3:42.00 avg5 on 6x6 

And I did three 5x5s in a row in 5:17.85, now that I can get good times on my V-cube.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 14, 2008)

woo!! new 5x5 pb!
9:42.70

i know its really slow, i messed up on one of the parity algs =[
but i got centers done in 2 minutes! xD
edges kill me tho... =P
any tips??


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2008)

New PB OH average
Average: 33.97 sec.
Individual Times: 34.25, 35.52, (49.11), 30.70, 36.75, (28.45), 29.45, 29.98, 34.00, 36.05, 37.80, 35.20

No lucky solves, no warm up


----------



## Faz (Jul 15, 2008)

I finally got a really good average for the 3x3, i have been doing some averages, and this one was the best, i think that it is a pb, but i may have gotten a 19.28 average for the sunday contest about a week ago.

The last few solves were amazing!

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Tue Jul 15 18:51:00 GMT+10:00 2008 -----

Average: 19.29 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.34
Slowest Time: 25.23
Standard Deviation: 01.74

Individual Times:
1) 19.64 U' D' F' B2 R L U' L' U' D' L' U' R' D B2 D R L' B' D' R B2 U' B R2
2) 19.05 D2 B2 U' D2 L U2 L2 U D2 L2 U B R B2 D R2 U2 D R2 F' D2 U' B R' D'
3) 21.05 B2 D' F' U2 R' F R2 B L2 F D' R' D2 B2 D B2 D B' D2 U' F R2 D F D'
4) 20.22 D2 B' F' R2 F' R D2 F2 U R2 U2 D' L F' D' B' L' B' R F B D2 R2 B L
5) (25.23) U' D' B' U2 B U D2 L' B' R' U' D L2 R2 B L2 F' U L F L2 B' D2 R D
6) 22.53 R2 F2 B U D2 R2 U F U R' L2 B F U2 L' B' F2 L' D R2 F2 B' D2 B2 U2
7) 19.03 R B' F2 D2 B R2 U' D B L F' L' F' R U B2 F2 L D2 F' R' F B' R B
8) 19.39 U B2 F' D' L' R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 U B F2 U2 L2 U2 D B' D2 R' U' R2 D2
9) 16.64 D2 B2 D2 B' U' L' F' B' D' R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' L B U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 U2 L'
10) 18.03 R' D' L D' U' L' B' F R2 D B U' L' B2 F2 D L F L R B R F2 L' F
11) 17.30 D' F D B U2 B' L R B' L D' L2 F' L2 R D2 R' D2 U' F D L' F' D' B'
12) (16.34) U L U' L2 F2 R' F2 U R D2 B U' D R2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F R F2



You know what was really amazing, the 25 was a pll skip! 

I stuffed up on OLL and had slow F2L. But i got a pll skip. Weird.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2008)

First Fridrich solve in 2 days, and I break a new PB?

14.89.
Ending was my least favorite G perm.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 15, 2008)

18.56 18.83 23.56P => 20.32mean

Damn that's a nice mean (Sq-1)


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 15, 2008)

^ great job! i could never do that 0.o

getting faster at 3x3 =] 
just did a solve and got a 29! my best is 25.56


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 15, 2008)

Statistics for 07-16-2008 04:00:33

Average: 53.32
Standard Deviation: 1.83
Best Time: 45.53
Worst Time: 59.08
Individual Times: 
1.	53.36	R2 B' f2 D2 R' D2 r R2 f' D u2 U r f' D' L F' u L' D' B2 f R2 B f' L R2 B2 f2 F r B2 f2 F D B2 f2 F2 U B' 
2.	52.30	F L R2 F D F' r2 u' F2 u f' D2 u U B R' D' u' U B2 f D B' f2 D u U2 B2 r' B R' D' U' F' U2 F u R' f' u 
3.	51.25	R D R2 D U' f2 U' f' r R' f2 F' r B' f2 L' r2 B' f L D B' D' F u B2 f' F' U' L2 F' D2 u' L' B2 R2 F2 r D' f' 
4.	52.16	D' L r u' F2 R2 D2 u' U L2 U2 L r2 R' F2 D R' B' f2 L2 B2 f' F r' R u U' L' U' R' F L F' U L D' f F' R2 D' 
5.	52.50	f L2 B' R' U2 L' B F2 U f' r B2 R2 U L' r' D r' F2 L r2 f2 L' B r U L r' B' f r2 u2 U L r' D B2 R' D u2 
6.	58.05	D' r2 u R' D2 f' U2 R' B2 f' u2 U2 B f u r' D L f F R B' L' B' L' f' U r B f' u2 R U F' R2 u2 B' r' F' R' 
7.	53.00	f' F U' L f F u2 B2 F2 r' U B' D2 U L B U L2 R' D2 f2 F' r' u2 U L' D2 u U2 F2 L D' u U F2 r R B' f' F' 
8.	(45.53)	L r2 R2 B2 L' r2 R' D' u R2 D2 U' L' R f' L2 U L' R' F u R2 f F' D' f u2 B' F r2 B f2 R' U2 L2 r R F L U 
9.	(59.08)	U R2 f2 u' L D' u U F' R' B U B2 f' F' L f2 D2 U2 f' D' u' U2 B' f R' D u2 U2 r' D f' r' B' L' r' R' D L2 r' 
10.	53.46	D' u U2 L' r2 R f' L2 R' D2 U L' U f u2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' L2 r' R2 U2 L' B' u U r B f' L' D2 r2 U2 L R2 U r2 R 
11.	53.77	L F D2 u2 B f2 F D2 F U r2 R D' u B f L2 f' L R2 u2 B D2 R' U r B' D' r B' f2 U L f F' D2 f' F' U2 f' 
12.	53.30	R D2 u B f L B' f' F2 r' u2 r u B D' B2 f2 D u L' r' R2 u' r R u f' D U2 r D u' U' L D U2 R2 U F' D' 

Meh, a lot of no parities makes this average suck.


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Statistics for 07-16-2008 04:00:33
> 
> Average: 53.32
> Standard Deviation: 1.83
> ...



o_0 WR at Nationals perhaps?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 15, 2008)

alexc said:


> o_0 WR at Nationals perhaps?



5 no parities? I wish. 

Two 4x4 rounds, though.


----------



## Faz (Jul 16, 2008)

2x2x2 average pb.

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jul 16 10:39:22 GMT+10:00 2008 -----

Average: 06.25 sec.

Fastest Time: 04.39
Slowest Time: 11.55
Standard Deviation: 01.13

Individual Times:
1) 06.02 F' D' R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 U B' U B' L D F' R2 F2 U' L' U R' F2 U' R2 D'
2) (11.55) U F' L' F' U F L2 B' R F' L B2 R' F' R' D F D' F L2 B D' L F' R
3) 07.23 R U L B' R D2 L U F L2 B' L D' B R F2 R' U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 F D2
4) 05.09 B U2 R2 B' U F' R2 B' U2 R2 D' R U2 F' L2 F2 R F U' L' B2 U2 L F U'
5) 06.97 D L' U2 L U' L' D B R' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' R' F' D2 B' U2 B2 R' F' U' F'
6) (04.39) R2 B2 L2 F2 U R U' F2 U F2 U' F' D' R D2 L2 D F2 R U R D' F2 R' D2
7) 07.56 F L F' D L' B R2 D2 F R' B2 U' L2 U2 R B' U2 F R' F R U L D B2
8) 04.50 D2 B2 U L' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B L D F2 D B D R' B' R2 D' B R2 B2 R2 U2
9) 07.95 U2 F2 L B' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R U L' D R' D' B2 R U2 R2 F R2 B R2 B2 D
10) 05.50 R2 B' L U2 R D2 B L' D2 L F R U' L U F2 R F2 U2 L2 F L2 D F2 R'
11) 05.97 L' U' F R D R B L B R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F U R2 F' U2 R F' D' R' F' D2
12) 05.72 F U2 L2 B' D2 L' U' L F2 L B R2 B2 D F2 L' U' F U2 L F2 R2 B2 R2 U'







3x3x3 average pb:

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jul 16 12:46:02 GMT+10:00 2008 -----

Average: 18.47 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.02
Slowest Time: 26.64
Standard Deviation: 01.88

Individual Times:
1) 19.23 L F' L' D' B' D2 F' B' D' R L D' F D L' B D' U2 R F' U2 B L' D2 R
2) 19.55 F2 L' R U2 L F' D U L2 B2 L U' B2 L' R B' U' L F R D F L2 D2 F2
3) 17.91 U2 F R' B' D2 R L' U2 D' F2 L2 D L F L2 B R F' D B2 L' U L' F' D2
4) 16.86 U2 R' D' F2 D L2 F2 R U F B' R F U' F2 D' R' D' L2 R2 D F' R F2 U
5) 18.23 L U R2 U B' F D2 B' U2 R' F' U R2 L D' B2 F' D F' D2 U' B' R' B D2
6) 16.08 L D F R2 U2 F2 B' R2 B2 R' D' B2 F' L' F' R' L' D2 R' F2 U2 R D U2 L'
7) 17.64 R' D2 B' F' R2 D2 L U2 D2 R2 F U' B2 U R D2 F' R U B2 D2 U' R2 D2 B
8) 19.08 U2 R' L D R2 U' F U2 B D2 R2 U2 F D B' D2 F B L F' B' U2 F2 L D'
9) (26.64) L B L2 U2 B2 L' F' D R' B' L R2 D F' B' D' L R' B L2 U D2 L2 B2 U2
10) (16.02) R2 B2 F2 U R' B' U R L2 U R2 D R L' B R L' U F2 B L' U2 B2 L' R'
11) 22.83 L' B2 D2 B' L' R U' L2 U2 B R F' L' B2 U' R F' B U2 L B' L U' L2 F2
12) 17.31 F L2 B' F R U F' B D U F' L F2 U' D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B F' L2 D' B2 L


16.08 was pll skip

Man i am psyched.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 16, 2008)

3.51 average of 50 for 2x2x2... no lucky solves. (2.02 single PB  and a 3.20 best average)

32.84 avg of 12 for Sq-1.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2008)

13:28.xx on 7x7x7!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> 13:28.xx on 7x7x7!



Nice Hadley 
sub 10 soon?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > 13:28.xx on 7x7x7!
> ...



Ehh. Not SOON. Maybe in a few weeks. I still suck at the centers (6 minutes >_<)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 17, 2008)

I wish I had lucky solves in competition (3 PBL skips in this average, so it's a lucky average, marked in "P")

2.82P, 3.95, 3.36, 3.05, (2.03), (4.25), 2.90, 3.13, 2.68P, 2.46P, 2.54, 3.02 => x.xx (not saying!)

I like having 5-move solves that aren't lucky, but have cancellations.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just did my second sub-40 average! unfortunately, don't remember the specifics... 37.99 we'll say.


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2008)

4x4 average


----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Jul 17 14:01:40 GMT+10:00 2008 -----

Average: 1:46.81

Fastest Time: 1:30.84
Slowest Time: 2:00.52
Standard Deviation: 08.04

Individual Times:
1) 1:42.02 B2 r f' r' R d F2 l2 L2 F R' u2 r u f2 b l r' u B2 r U' R' l B' U2 b r' f' u2 U2 f D' l2 d D' r2 U r b
2) 1:52.75 l R2 u' l2 d B D b B' u' f r2 U2 D2 L2 u' r2 f' B2 U2 r2 b r2 R2 B U2 L u2 l' B D2 U L f' d2 D2 R2 U f D2
3) (1:30.84) f2 u2 F' b d B' l d2 b l' r2 b l' L2 f' B' u2 U F' B' r' F D' L B U2 d r2 b R2 b l' L D r2 L' d F D' F
4) (2:00.52) f F' U' u l B l' R2 u2 U F D2 d' F' u' f b L2 D l2 D' l' R2 F2 D2 r' l' U' R f' l f u b2 R2 U' L2 U2 F f
5) 1:47.42 f2 B' u B' u' L' r' D2 l' d R' f d' F2 l2 f2 L f2 B d' r L D u2 R U B' r2 d2 l F' L2 r F L f2 L' U' B' b2
6) 1:35.75 d D2 r' l2 D2 B' L2 u B' u2 L' F D2 u' L2 B2 D' r2 D' r' D' r2 R2 u f d2 L' F' B2 L B2 r' B l2 d r' d' l2 F' D'
7) 1:36.47 d2 f' d' f B2 l R2 b2 D U l D' U R2 l D U' L' U f2 F2 U2 L' l' B2 b2 r u2 l R2 U2 d2 L2 B2 b R2 d2 L u' r'
8) 1:48.61 U r2 f U' b2 D2 R2 B L' F2 D2 l' B' d L' b D2 b r2 b2 f' U2 D' l B2 F2 R D2 R b D2 d2 F' d f2 l2 b2 B' U2 d'
9) 1:39.27 L' f2 L' f u B' U d L' D' b2 r2 d f2 u2 r' l' U l2 B2 U' l' R F R' L' D2 u' F2 u f b2 D2 F2 f l F2 R r2 F2
10) 1:55.03 F' B d2 B2 D d' f L' r' d' b2 l2 F2 B d B2 R' l' f' L2 R2 U' b L2 d l' d B r' L f' L' f' u2 r R D2 f B2 D
11) 1:52.42 u2 B b U' R F d' L B' L f' R2 u2 r' d' b2 F D2 f' U2 L2 D' u b l U b2 r' R' U L B' u' l' d2 D2 F2 r2 b d2
12) 1:58.39 l2 R2 b2 B' U' u' f d u2 B2 F d2 B' F l2 f' R2 F' B L' B b2 L' D f U d L2 B U' r2 d' R D2 U F b L2 l' u2



For people wondering, my single pb is 1:22.

on the 1:35 i had reduction done at 47 seconds! I got double parity and stuffed up the f2l.



EDIT: I just got a sub 6 average for the 2x2!


I felt some scrambles were easy.

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Jul 17 14:58:38 GMT+10:00 2008 -----

Average: 05.93 sec.

Fastest Time: 03.19
Slowest Time: 10.50
Standard Deviation: 01.25

Individual Times:
1) 07.44 B2 U L' B' R D' B2 R F' D R F2 L2 F' R B' D B' U2 L F2 R B2 L2 B2
2) 05.77 U' R' U' L2 F' R B' U L' U' B' D2 F R' B L' D2 F R2 F2 R2 B' L2 D L2
3) (10.50) D L' B R F2 D2 B D L2 D' B2 L' F' L2 B D F' L B L' U' B' L' U' R
4) 06.44 B D' R2 B' D R U' L D B' U2 F' U B L' B L U' R F L2 B' L2 D' L'
5) 06.50 B' D L U F2 R' B2 L' B' D' L F2 D R2 F L' D2 B' L2 U' L' B L2 U2 F
6) 04.09 D' F' L D2 B U2 R F L U' R B' U' R2 D' F2 R B' R U' R' B2 U F U2
7) 06.63 D' B D R2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 D F L2 B R F2 D2 B R' U' L2 D2 B R' D2 L
8) 05.97 U2 R F' U' R2 F L2 B2 D F2 D B' U' R U2 F U' F R F' R2 U R' B R2
9) (03.19) L' F U' L D L2 D F' R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D' R' U2 L F' U2 B L2 D' R2
10) 04.88 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F L2 U B R B' L2 B R' D2 R' U2 F' U2 F' L
11) 07.53 L' U' F D' F D2 F U' R2 B R' U L2 F R2 B2 U B' D F' L' U2 B L' B
12) 04.05 R' B2 D' B' U' B2 L F D' B2 L2 U2 L' U B' R2 U B D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 17, 2008)

my first sub 40 ZZ avg. 3x3 (only first two layers with OLL/PLL)
12: 00:40.84 x 
39.89 
42.34 
33.95 
47.12  
37.01 
37.32 
37.56 
44.84 
32.10 
44.45 
39.79 
avg = 39.77
Comment = I really need to work on look ahead and block building, the EOLine in decent for now though. Pretty good considering I learnt it last night!
I normally avg. 23's with fridrich ( I'mm not a n00b )
My PB with ZZ is 24seconds which was quite lucky. only 5 move EOLine and I accendentally filled in part of a side without relising.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 17, 2008)

Average: 20,01
*Standart Deviation: 0,02*

1. 19,99
2. (17,61)
3. (24,27)
4. 20,01
5. 20,02

Not that great average, but just nice SD

The Video (.avi)


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2008)

Average: 33.71 sec.
Individual Times: 32.06, 30.61, 31.73, (1:07.38), 33.67, 31.77, (28.84), 40.98, 39.61, 33.74, 30.64, 32.31

OH again


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=single&name=WF+30+moves

Petrus, 30 move solution.
Screwed up LL, got back same position, looked up COLL. (I will learn them soon!)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 18, 2008)

got ZZ PB, 20.43


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 18, 2008)

First 3/5 ZZ average in a while, PB:

36.42
39.39
31.02
35.20
37.84 (EO mess up)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 18, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> First 3/5 ZZ average in a while, PB:
> 
> 36.42
> 39.39
> ...



and what was that average?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 18, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > First 3/5 ZZ average in a while, PB:
> ...


The 3/5 solve average was 36.49 seconds


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2008)

Dang Tim, you may get the 2x2 WR this weekend, good luck. Phil will be right there with you.

I just got a 2:27.19 avg of 12 for 5x5. My summer goal was sub 2:30 avg of 12, so I got that knocked off the list. About a month ago, 2:30 seemed so far. But that 2:27 avg makes me feel like I should try to hit sub 2:20 by the end of the summer.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 18, 2008)

Computer 5x5 avg of 12: 1:28.63
1:23.25, 1:25.97, 1:36.94, (1:41.69), 1:24.45, (1:23.24), 1:26.84, 1:33.58, 1:31.11, 1:26.49, 1:28.88, 1:28.77


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 18, 2008)

pjk said:


> Dang Tim, you may get the 2x2 WR this weekend, good luck. Phil will be right there with you.
> 
> I just got a 2:27.19 avg of 12 for 5x5. My summer goal was sub 2:30 avg of 12, so I got that knocked off the list. About a month ago, 2:30 seemed so far. But that 2:27 avg makes me feel like I should try to hit sub 2:20 by the end of the summer.



I was like that about 1 month ago, now i average 2.00-2.10 

anyway accomplishments...:

Sub 2 average of 5 for 5x5- 01:58:40 minutes on CM 

01:22:62 minutes average of 5 for 4x4, yeah i suck.

sub 7 on 7x7 and sub 4.30 on 6x6, i can get faster on these for sure


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 18, 2008)

3.66 avg of 50 for 2x2x2 (3.28 best avg, all avgs sub 4)
yep Tim's got me (2.99 avg of 12???)


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 19, 2008)

i just memorized the Y perm! 
memo is a big deal for me, since i tend to procrastinate A LOT....

anyway.... now i know 8/21 plls


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2008)

Solved 4x4 using K4 in 1:45
This is like my 5th day tying K4
So I'm happy that K4 shows major improvements


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2008)

Average: 17.81 sec.
Individual Times: 17.39, 18.88, 19.05, 18.53, 17.45, 18.45, 17.17, 17.00, 16.69, 17.49, (15.70), (22.23)

New 2H PB. I'm in good shape, literally no warm up.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 20, 2008)

New OH record and Avg.

Single- 1:16.28
Avg.- 1:39.xx

OH YEA!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 20, 2008)

pjk said:


> Dang Tim, you may get the 2x2 WR this weekend, good luck. Phil will be right there with you.
> 
> I just got a 2:27.19 avg of 12 for 5x5. My summer goal was sub 2:30 avg of 12, so I got that knocked off the list. About a month ago, 2:30 seemed so far. But that 2:27 avg makes me feel like I should try to hit sub 2:20 by the end of the summer.



Nah, I suck in competition.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 20, 2008)

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 18.21

Fastest Time: 16.09
Slowest Time: 20.27
Standard Deviation: 01.30 

Individual Times:
1) 16.09 D2 U' F' R F2 L2 B F2 U F R' D2 R' B U B2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B' R2 U' F2
2) 18.97 B R L2 D' R2 B L R' B' F2 R2 B2 R F' L' D' U2 R D B U' F' U' F L2
3) 20.27 L' R2 D B D R B F D L' F2 B2 U B2 F D B D' B' L D' B' L2 D' U2
4) 18.02 F2 B2 D U B2 F2 U' L' U' D' B' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' L R2 D' R2 U' R
5) 16.78 R' F U F2 R' D2 B L U2 B' L D' B2 R' L' B2 L R2 F L' D B' D F2 R
6) 18.92 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 D2 F' B2 L D F' D F D2 L B' U2 L U' D
7) 19.07 B' D L' F2 L R2 D2 F2 U R' F' L F B' R' L D' B' F2 U2 D' L2 B2 R' L'
8) 18.30 B' F L' U2 B2 U' F' D' B' F' D F2 B2 D2 U B' U2 B' F' D2 R F D' B2 D
9) 18.31 U2 B F2 L2 B2 F2 R D' B D L2 B' U' L D' L F B' D2 B' U' D' F2 L2 D
10) 16.59 U2 B' F2 R2 L B F2 U2 B2 F2 U F U2 D2 L' F' B' R2 D2 F L2 D' U2 R2 D'
11) 19.81 D2 B2 R' B D U F L' F' L B' L U' R2 D2 F' D2 B2 D' R2 L' U' L' F' R2
12) 17.38 R L2 F R F' R2 L' U2 R' F U B' L D L' R2 B2 U F2 L B' F D2 F2 D

My best 10 of 12 so far. I think I've worked out how to improve my averages: a nice cup of tea on the side, to help my concentrate and warm my hands up =D


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=single&name=Wuqiong+Fan

13.92!!!!

    

Edit:
2 pb singles in one day! 

it's now at 13.73!


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2008)

First V-cube solves:
5x5x5: 4:34.98. Nice cube, will be brilliant once broken in. I had to get used to a white cube, and the bright colours.

6x6x6: 16:19.69. I got stuck on the last 2 centres for a while. I kept trying to view it as an odd cube equivalent (silly me!) so it took a while to figure that out. The cube is stiff, it will be good with work though.

7x7x7: 20:15.16. Very nice. The last two centres took a while as well. I'm very impressed by the outer layers on this cube.


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2008)

WTFWTF!!!!!!!!!!

3x3 average!

---- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Mon Jul 21 15:02:35 EST 2008 -----

Average: 17.72 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.58
Slowest Time: 20.83
Standard Deviation: 01.15

Individual Times:
1) 17.66 R U' B R B' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 L R F D2 R2 B F' R F L' R2 D' B' D' F'
2) 15.92 F' U' F' L F U D L' R2 B R2 B D F' B' D R' F' R L' B' D U' L2 U2
3) 16.52 B R F2 D2 R' L2 D2 B F2 R B' L2 R' D' L' U2 F' B2 U' L B' U' R F2 U2
4) 18.61 B' R' B' U D' L2 U' L2 R' F D R' F2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B' D L D L' R2
5) 18.20 L2 F' B L R F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U R2 D' U2 F2 L U' L F B' L' D' F R2 D'
6) (15.58) B2 D' U2 F' B U' D2 R B2 D2 U2 F2 D' R2 B' L' U' D' R2 U2 L' R' U2 F' R2
7) 17.53 F R' F L' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U' F2 R L' F2 B2 D R2 D L' R2 F' B2 R U2 L2
8) (20.83) L2 F' B R L2 U L2 R2 B' F2 D' B F R L D U R2 U B2 R2 B' U D' L2
9) 18.91 B2 D U F' U2 R L' B U R L2 D B F2 U' D2 B' D B' R B2 R2 L' B2 U'
10) 19.45 U' D' R' D U2 B2 F R L2 B U' B D B D2 L2 F U R2 B U2 B U' B D'
11) 16.41 D2 L' D2 L R' U F L' B U2 B2 L R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 F' B' U2 L' R F' D2
12) 17.97 U2 R2 L2 F' L' F' U2 R' D L' D2 L2 D R' D' L' F' D2 U2 B D' F L2 D U


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2008)

Average: 14.82 seconds
Individual Times: 14.13, 15.61, 15.08, (11.50), 12.06, 14.91, (16.97), 15.63, 15.41, 14.44, 15.41, 15.50

11.50 B' U F B2 L2 F U' L' D' U' B' R B2 U' B' U2 R' L' F2 L D' L' U F D2
12.06 U2 R' F L' F2 L U2 L' B' D' L R2 D F R L' F2 B R2 U R2 L' D' L' F2

I'm pretty sure there were no lucky solves.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 22, 2008)

new PB average plus a great single solve [not to mention a great worst solve].
no lucky cases :]

----- JNetCube Best Average for Mon Jul 21 19:33:54 PDT 2008 -----

Average: 15.27

Fastest Time: 11.72
Slowest Time: 17.09
Standard Deviation: 01.15

Individual Times:
1) 13.69 R F2 U2 B' L R U' D' R2 B2 U D2 R F' L U2 R F U F B R' L U F2
2) 14.84 U B2 L U L R' F2 R U2 B2 U R D2 R F' R2 D R D2 R2 F2 L R' F U2
3) 16.06 U' D R' F' D' B2 R2 B' R L2 D R' D' L' R F U' L2 R F' D B L B' L2
4) 13.95 D' R' B2 L' R' B D' B F' L' D L2 R' D L F2 U' B2 D' U B' F2 R U2 R'
5) 15.81 D2 B' U2 B2 R U L' R D' U2 L' B2 D2 B D2 F2 L' D2 F' L D' U R B U2
6) (17.09) U B' R' D' U2 L U2 R' L' U' D2 L' R' F' D2 R L' D U2 F' D' F2 B2 D' B'
7) 16.75 U' L D2 U F U R' D B R U2 L' U' L' B' F' R F2 U2 F U' B2 L2 B' L2
8) (11.72) F2 L' B2 D B2 U' B D' B' U F2 L2 U D2 B' R' D2 L2 F2 B U B U' F' D
9) 16.09 D L' F' L2 D' R D2 F R' L U2 L2 D2 L' U' D L R' F' R' U' R' U' D2 R
10) 14.44 U2 B' D' L2 U' L2 U' F B' R2 D2 U2 B2 U B D2 L B' U2 R L' U B2 D2 R
11) 16.70 D' U2 B R2 B F R2 B U2 D2 L' B' F' U2 D R' U2 B R' B2 F' L' R2 D U
12) 14.33 U' R B2 D2 U R' D' L' U' F2 B' R U2 B F2 D B' R F' R2 D' F2 B D2 F'

this is the best i've done on Jnet, but i've managed better on cubemania [of 5 ] and a better hand scrambled single, but i dont wanna count that anymore, i'm more proud of the 11.72 on here and the 11.27 on cubemania.


----------



## Dene (Jul 22, 2008)

Average: 31.98 sec.
Individual Times: 30.91, 34.03, 31.91, 32.55, 31.83, (27.36), 32.64, (37.97), 30.31, 33.02, 34.66, 27.97

GAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! I'M ON FIRE!!!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 22, 2008)

yay I did a 32sec avg. of 12 with ZZ for the first two layers then OLL,PLL


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 22, 2008)

learned one of the J-perms yesterday, and i think im going to be learning all the PLLs very fast.... =]


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 22, 2008)

41.25 4x4 solve (OLL skip)

I did this on Arnauds nice texture-tiled, smooth ES that was just sitting on the table at the US Open. Boy it was fast, didn't catch the splits, but I'm guessing something like 27 redux


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm SO amped!!! I just got my first Sub 30 avg!!! I've been working at this for about 3 weeks now!!

Times: (27.21) , 27.71 , (43.93) , 31.33 , 30.22

No idea what the hell happened on the 43 second solve, but who cares. Sub 30 avg. Man i'm happy!


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 23, 2008)

congratz guys!!

i wish i had something to post here.... i think i should start up another puzzle while doing 3x3.....


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 23, 2008)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Jul 23 15:00:56 BST 2008 -----

Average: 18.39

Fastest Time: 14.92
Slowest Time: 19.95
Standard Deviation: 01.18

Individual Times:
1) (14.92)  L' R U2 D F' D' R' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 B D2 L2 B' U B' R L B2 D' U
2) 16.01 U2 L2 R B' R D' B2 D2 R' F L2 B D F' D2 B' R' L F2 L' R2 B' F U' R
3) 18.36 D F' D2 L2 B' L D U' F' R' D2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 D R L2 B' U B2 R D R
4) 17.17 L D' B' U B U' R U D2 B' R' U' R2 D' B' D' R' B R' B' U2 R' B2 F2 L2
5) 17.92 F U R' L F' U B D2 B' U2 B2 F' L' B' U B2 D' U' B D2 F2 B R' B D
6) 19.86 L' D' L2 F D F2 R L' B2 D' U2 B2 F' U' B D' R U F2 B' R D B' D' R2
7) 19.64 B' D2 B2 D' R' B' D U B' F' R' F2 U2 D' B' U2 D F D' B' D L U2 R L2
8) 18.42 D B2 F2 R2 D' L D' F' U D2 R2 F2 L D' U R D B2 L' R U2 F' U' L' F
9) 18.48 L' R2 B L' R2 B U2 R F R' F L U D B L F' R' B D2 U2 R2 D' B' D2
10) (19.95) B F2 L2 D2 R L2 B R2 F2 R B2 U' D' F' U2 B F' R' U F D L2 B' D2 R
11) 19.56 B' D R' F L2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L' U' F2 U' R B' L' U' R F2 U R U2 L F'
12) 18.44 B2 F D R2 D' U' L R2 B D L U R B R2 F2 L' B L' R2 B D B' L' B

A good average, but if you just take the first 3 of 5, you get an average of 17.03. =D


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 23, 2008)

A 30FTM solution in fewest moves in Finnish Open.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 23, 2008)

I took an average of 5 on a cube yesterday.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 23, 2008)

Lame, I just got a OH LL skip... only 13.48, I've had full step solves that fast...
Well technically it was only a OCLL skip with a U2 for PLL.
Edit: OCLL skip and EPLL skip next two solves... cant this happen after ive warmed up.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 23, 2008)

Sub-50 single on 5x5 Clock


----------



## Jack (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes! I just got my first sub 15 average at 14.98. I then kept getting better solves, until I got it all the way down to 14.31! I also got a 15.46 average of 100.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 24, 2008)

WOOOOOO!!!!

NEW PB SINGLE, 22.84!
but it was a PLL skip, lucky....


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 24, 2008)

D R2 L D' L2 B F D U2 B D' F B' L B F' R2 F' U2 B2 L F2 U D2 R

z B2 L U L' U L U' L' U L
x' z' R U' R' 
y' U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

9.83 Petrus


----------



## Raffael (Jul 24, 2008)

New PB 3x3 single non-lucky:
17.55


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> WOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> NEW PB SINGLE, 22.84!
> but it was a PLL skip, lucky....



Wow - you're really making good progress! If you do manage to make it to Cincinnati, you'll probably beat me by then.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2008)

FMC:
Scramble:	

F B' L U2 L2 R' B' L' U B2 L2 F' B D' U F D2 B2 U2 B L R B' F' U R L B2 R U' 

Solve:
B' U2 x2 F' D F' B2 M' B2 M U2 F D' U L' B2 L R' U2 R U R2 U' F R' F' U' F' U' F2 R' F' U' R U' R' U2 R U2

40 moves.
Not bad! I didn't even take an hour! I got to use my edge cycle insertion. I will get better! I sucked at building the F2L at first.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 24, 2008)

(4:30.14), 4:35.23, (5:06.20), 4:34.23, 4:56.46 -> 4:41.97

Guess the puzzle


----------



## scuber123 (Jul 24, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> (4:30.14), 4:35.23, (5:06.20), 4:34.23, 4:56.46 -> 4:41.97
> 
> Guess the puzzle



2-7 BLD relay on Gabbasoft?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2008)

*"Other" Cubing Accomplishment Thread*



masterofthebass said:


> (4:30.14), 4:35.23, (5:06.20), 4:34.23, 4:56.46 -> 4:41.97
> 
> Guess the puzzle



Pryaminx Crystal.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2008)

(30.44), 33.66, 35.24, 34.82, (37.58) = 34.57

Guess the puzzle.

57.76, 57.02, (1:00.23), 56.45, (51.43) = 57.08

Bigger verison of the above.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > (4:30.14), 4:35.23, (5:06.20), 4:34.23, 4:56.46 -> 4:41.97
> ...



Correct!


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> (30.44), 33.66, 35.24, 34.82, (37.58) = 34.57
> 
> Guess the puzzle.
> 
> ...


4x4 and 5x5 clock


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

My first solve of being 18 was 9.50
B' F R2 F D2 U' F2 L' R' F' U' R' U B2 F L R2 D' R2 D2 L' B' F L R
Actually slow for this scramble.
Thanks to Yannick for this birthday present!


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


new pb avg! 
31.97!!
almost sub 30!?!?!?! WHAT?????

(this post has been smiley-fied, lol)

EDIT:: AND A NEW OH AVG!?!?!?
1:34.05! holy cow....
can you say massive improvement? haha


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 25, 2008)

19.60! Not my PB, but still good

R2 U B R D2 L2 D2 B R2 F D' B2 F' U B' D F2 B' R D' F2 L2 B' R' F2

Cross: y' D' R' U' D' F2 D' B2

3rd: z2 L' U' L

4th: U2 L U' L'

OLL: U FU R U' R' U R U' R' F' R U R' U R U2 R'

PLL: U' L' U' L y' R2' u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 25, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> 19.60! Not my PB, but still good
> 
> R2 U B R D2 L2 D2 B R2 F D' B2 F' U B' D F2 B' R D' F2 L2 B' R' F2
> 
> ...



I have no comment on that scramble.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> 19.60! Not my PB, but still good
> 
> R2 U B R D2 L2 D2 B R2 F D' B2 F' U B' D F2 B' R D' F2 L2 B' R' F2
> 
> ...


You can do it:
Cross: y' D' R' U' D' F2 D' B2
3rd: z2 L' U' L
4th: U' L U2 L'
OLL: y2 R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R
PLL: R2 d' R' L F2 R L' U' F2

With all the cancellations between 4th and oll and pll it becomes
y' D' R' U' D' F2 D' B2 z2 L' U' L U' L U' L' y' R' F R U' R' F' R' d' R' L F2 R L' U' F2 
Thats 29 moves speedsolve!
I bet theres an insertion that could make that even better


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 25, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > 19.60! Not my PB, but still good
> ...




I don't know full OLL, so I did the best I could


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2008)

joey said:


> My first solve of being 18 was 9.50
> B' F R2 F D2 U' F2 L' R' F' U' R' U B2 F L R2 D' R2 D2 L' B' F L R
> Actually slow for this scramble.
> Thanks to Yannick for this birthday present!



Happy birthday!

That's the easiest double x cross ever; just do the most intuitive cross.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > (30.44), 33.66, 35.24, 34.82, (37.58) = 34.57
> ...




Correct...how did you know. It could have been square-1


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 25, 2008)

MistArts said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



No one does 4-layer Sq-1 that quickly. It's just too hard given how you have to align the puzzle.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > philkt731 said:
> ...



2 layer and 3 layer..possible


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2008)

5x5x5 average: 2:57.81
2:51.18 (3:12.54) 2:59.87 2:52.64 (2:46.89) 2:48.56 2:57.92 3:00.39 3:07.00 2:52.54 3:02.34 3:05.65

My first average of 10 under 3 minutes! Finally!!! I've finally gotten comfortable with my V-cube.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2008)

3x3 solved in 34 moves.

This is for the no-time-limit FMC at http://fmc.mustcube.net/
It's not over yet this week, so I won't post the solution for now.
Spend probably less than an hour, but it's my second attempt at it.
So total may be near 2 hours.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 25, 2008)

I know this is bad, but getting sub-1 minute (3x3 :/) made me happy.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 25, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



You realize that your second set of times is less than double the first set, right? That means you apparently solve the layers simultaneously while having amazing recognition of the middle layer while having just as good alignment on the 4-layer as on the 3-layer.

Sounds VERY plausible to me.........

Wait a minute, what?! There are four non-trivial layers to the 4-layer Sq-1.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Whatever. It was clock anyway.


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2008)

22.94 OLL skip OH


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 26, 2008)

as some of you guys may know, i took a break
after 10 minutes of warm up
i accomplished a 14 sec avg D
Statistics for 07-25-2008 22:01:04

Cubes Solved: 5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.74
Standard Deviation: 2.15
Best Time: 12.29
Worst Time: 18.10
Individual Times: 
1.	18.10	L' B2 F' L2 B' D' L2 R' U L R2 D2 U2 B U B2 F' L R' U B' F L' B' F' 
2.	14.48	B' F' L2 R' D2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' B' F L R F U' L2 R' D B D' B2 
3.	12.29	L B' F' D L D' U R' B' D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R F U F R' U' R' B F' R 
4.	13.74	B' F R2 F R' B2 F' U F D U2 L' U2 R' U' L' R U' F' U' L' B2 R D2 F2 
5.	15.10	L R F2 L D' U B2 F D2 B F L D U F2 L B F2 D U2 L U' R B F2


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2008)

jun, you have decreased in awesomeness!!!!!!

NOO!!

I have something to post here: a 4x4 pb avg!

Statistics for 07-26-2008 14:55:34

Average: 1:42.61
Standard Deviation: 8.51
Best Time: 1:20.17
Worst Time: 2:05.98
Individual Times: 
1.	1:39.25	D2 L2 r2 B' F' D u' U r2 R' D' U' B' D' U B' F' r' R D' u U' L2 r2 R u2 B' F2 r D' u' f' U R B2 R' F r f' u2 
2.	1:58.53	u B L u2 B2 u U2 R D U' R2 U' L r2 f2 r R' f L2 f2 L2 r R D2 U' f F' D2 u2 U2 r2 R U R' B2 f F U2 f' F 
3.	1:44.75	f L2 B F2 r D U2 B2 U2 B u2 F2 u L' r R2 D' U' r' U r' U B2 D u2 B' D' u' U' R' U2 f r B2 D L U L' r2 R 
4.	1:43.28	R f2 D u2 U2 L' f2 F' L2 r' f2 u' U2 B F2 L' r' u' L2 r D2 F D u U B f' F' U2 r' u F' L' R' B' f' F2 R B u 
5.	1:50.80	F' u2 U r2 u U2 L r' R' D' B2 u2 U f2 u2 r B f2 F2 L2 R' D2 U' L' F D2 L' r' R2 u' L F2 D' r f' U2 r R' D2 u' 
6.	1:31.84	L2 r' R' B f R2 B2 f' D U r' R2 B u2 U2 R' B' f F' L' B f2 F' u f u' B r2 B f' F2 L' r' R' U' B' L' D2 R U 
7.	1:29.17	u' r' D2 u2 U2 R2 U2 L' U B R' f2 D' U2 B2 D' u U' F2 L D U' L2 r F' r R' B2 R' u' U2 B2 f D L D2 u' U B2 L' 
8.	1:45.89	F2 U R2 f F2 D R2 f2 D2 F D u B F2 D L2 B2 f D2 u' U' L' B f2 F R B r2 D F r u2 R2 F' u2 U B f F2 D' 
9.	1:39.98	F2 U F L2 r R2 D2 U L2 R2 B' F' L r R2 F2 D2 B2 F' D u2 U f' u' B2 f2 F U L r' R2 f2 U2 r' U L2 R' F' D B' 
10.	(2:05.98)	D2 u' U' R F2 D2 L' f2 F2 R u f' D' u B' f F r2 R B' f' F L' r2 R' B f2 F R2 u2 B r B' U' F D' f L2 r' B' 
11.	(1:20.17)	L2 U2 r' D' u' L2 D B f' F' L2 R B2 u B' D2 L r R D F' r' B' f U' R' U2 L' r B' D' U R' f' U B2 f' F L' f2 
12.	1:42.59	L' B' f' F' r' U f R u L D' B2 F' U' r R B f2 L D u' U2 B2 f' F' u' f2 u2 B2 f' F L' B2 r' u F R' f' L' r'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2008)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sat Jul 26 12:49:46 BST 2008 -----

Average: 17.39

Fastest Time: 13.27
Slowest Time: 19.95
Standard Deviation: 01.68

Individual Times:
1) 19.72 R2 B U' B2 D2 R L' U' B R' U' L U2 F U2 L' U' F' L' R2 U' L' D F' U
2) 13.92 F2 L U' F' B' D' L' U' D' L2 F' B R' F2 B L2 R2 D' L' D2 B' U2 F' D2 L
3) 16.03 F' U' R' D2 R' B2 F R U F' U R' B F' D R2 D' U2 F B2 D B2 F R L
4) 18.81 B' R' B' D' F' D2 B' U2 L D2 U F' B2 L D2 F' B R' D B2 D R2 D2 L2 F'
5) (13.27) U' B U' F2 D' U F2 L R' D' L F L' U2 L2 B U2 D' L U' D' R D R' F
6) 16.25 D' L2 F' D B' L2 U2 F' R B2 R' U L F R F2 R2 F' L' U B' F' D2 R B
7) 18.84 R' F D2 U' R U' R' L2 D' U' B' F' U R F' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 F L D R
8) 17.16 B2 R' U' B2 R2 F B' U R2 L2 D2 R D B2 L' F' U D F L' R' B2 U2 R' B
9) 17.55 B R2 B D R L' U2 R' U2 F2 D F R2 F' L' F2 U D2 R F D2 B' D' L2 F'
10) (19.95) U2 D R2 F2 L U' R' B2 D F' U' R U F2 R2 D' U2 B' R2 U' R2 D2 R' D F
11) 18.03 U D2 B2 F' R' B2 R' F B2 D F' R2 B2 R F U2 L2 U2 R U F' R2 U' B D
12) 17.61 U L' D B' U2 R U2 R2 D2 L U D' F2 B D2 U2 F2 B' D2 B' D' L F B R

New PB average. 13.27 was a PLL skip, but the 13.92 was full step. Also, if you 3 of 5 2-6, you get an average of 15.40 seconds.

=D


----------



## Lofty (Jul 26, 2008)

12.05 OH single PLL skip. kinda forced kinda not.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 26, 2008)

sub-5 6x6, 2:18 BLD-OH-2H relay.

I need to work on OH if I ever want to get a sub-2 on this.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 26, 2008)

I got a new skewb record today. 17.81 POP! It could have a sub-15. I also got a 11.00 lucky.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 26, 2008)

18.75s is my new pb. Also my first sub-20 non-lucky solve.
I was pretty surprised though, it seemed like a slow solve at the time.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 26, 2008)

2x2x2 Avg: 3.05
02.66P, 03.44, 03.56, 02.90, 03.43, 02.15P, 03.41, 03.41, (02.05P), 03.00, (03.75), 02.50

3 PBL skips. Wow! Why not this in competition?


I'm working on G-FASSST and learning EG. Which to do first!? I think I'll learn EG first and then finish up G-FASSST and try to learn that


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow Phil. Pretty soon sub-3!

As for me, Sub-14 Average!!!!!!
Once I got it I kept it rolling on for this best RA:
----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sat Jul 26 21:26:44 EDT 2008 -----

Average: 13.61 sec.

Fastest Time: 11.66
Slowest Time: 15.31
Standard Deviation: 01.07

Individual Times:
8) 13.71 B U2 R2 B U' D L' F D' L D2 U L2 R2 F2 R U' L B2 U2 F L2 R B' D2
9) 12.25 R U L' F U2 D' B' D L2 F' U' R D U2 B2 U2 R D2 U' R2 F U' L' B R
10) (15.31) B2 D' U' L' F' R' L' D2 B U' F2 R L2 U2 R' L2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 F U' R' F2
11) 14.18 B2 R2 D' B' F R U' L2 D' U L2 R2 U D' B2 F D2 F' U' R' F' D R' L U
12) 14.75 D' U' R F' D R' U L' U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' L U' L2 R D' U L' D B D' L
13) 14.68 F2 D U R B R2 L' F R' D L2 D2 R2 F' L' F2 R' L B U2 F L' U' D B2
14) 12.41 F' U F2 U D' R2 B L' F U' L2 F' B' R' F2 L U2 B2 F' R2 F B R2 U2 F2
15) (11.66) B' U2 R D R U2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' R D U2 F D2 B2 R2 L F R' B' D2 L2 B'
16) 12.91 D' L' R' D R' D R' F' U' R' B' F2 D' L B D2 R' B D2 F R2 D2 L2 D L2
17) 13.94 L R B D' B' U' L2 U B L2 U B2 D2 R F2 B R' D R2 L2 D2 L F B U2
18) 12.27 L2 U' R' U2 D2 F2 B D2 R D2 F2 D2 R' U L' U' R F D2 F2 B D' U' R2 U'
19) 15.00 D2 B L2 D2 U' F L2 U2 F' U R2 B F L2 F' U B' D U L B F' D2 U' F2


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2008)

Woopwoopwoopwoopwoopwoopwoopwoopwoop!

Yay, i am improving on the 3x3.

16.92 average 3 of 5, then this:

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Jul 27 12:10:40 EST 2008 -----

Average: 17.43 sec.

Fastest Time: 12.36
Slowest Time: 22.05
Standard Deviation: 01.60

Individual Times:
1) 18.95 L D U' L R' U F L R B2 L2 U B2 D2 U' R B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F
2) (12.36) F D' U' B D2 L D' R2 B2 R2 B' F R F' U B2 F U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F' R'
3) 19.80 D2 L2 U B2 L' U2 F D B2 R2 U2 L' D' B2 L2 B' U F' B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' R
4) 17.94 D' R2 U' F' L' B2 R2 F' L2 U2 R F2 D' F' B' D2 R B' D F' B2 L2 B' R2 F2
5) 17.41 U L2 D' F2 U B' F' R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 R L U L D' U2 F B2 R F B D2
6) 16.36 D R' F R' B R' B' D2 U' F2 D' B L2 D U2 B L2 D2 L2 R U L2 U' B R2
7) (22.05) F L' U2 D2 F2 U F' L F R' F' R D R D F' D F2 L D' L2 U2 R U B2
8) 17.70 D' B' U B U D R L2 U' F2 B L R' D R' U R' F' R F' B2 L' D2 L2 U'
9) 18.80 R2 D2 B L F' B D' R2 D2 R' U2 F' R2 B' R2 U' F2 L D' U R' U2 R D' U2
10) 15.02 F D2 B2 D U2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' D' L' D' U' F' L' D' L2
11) 17.33 B L R B' D B' D2 U2 R' D' R D' F' L2 U' L2 B2 R' D F R F' U' L U2
12) 14.98 B' F' R2 B' F' D' R L F2 L' U L D' B' U2 B2 F' R2 F' B L' D F2 R2 D'


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 27, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 2x2x2 Avg: 3.05
> 02.66P, 03.44, 03.56, 02.90, 03.43, 02.15P, 03.41, 03.41, (02.05P), 03.00, (03.75), 02.50
> 
> 3 PBL skips. Wow! Why not this in competition?
> ...



Did you see the average I posted a bit earlier? 

I can't learn 2x2 algs... I just have too much else to learn, that being Sq-1 PLLs (hardest), some ZBLL...

Not to mention wanting to practice multi and 5x5 BLD, etc.

It's too hard to be a good all-arounder.


----------



## pjk (Jul 27, 2008)

16.43 Roux Single solve

Not much, but something, a new PB solve w/ Roux.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 27, 2008)

Average: 18.35
Standard Deviation: 1.92
Best Time: 16.04
Worst Time: 22.63
Individual Times: 
1.	16.89	U R' B' R' U2 B' R' B F U' L2 R U B' R F2 L B2 R' U L R U B D 
2.	19.12	L2 D2 U2 R B D' U' R B2 D2 U2 F2 U F D F D2 L F R B D R2 B' L' 
3.	(22.63)	U' L2 U2 B F' L' R B2 D' L2 R2 D' L' D2 B R2 B' L2 F2 L' D2 F' R' D2 U2 
4.	16.52	F2 U' L B' F' U2 B' F' U' B F' R' F D2 U B' D' U2 B F R D2 B2 F2 R 
5.	18.61	B2 F2 L D2 L R D' R F2 D2 U' L U2 R' U L R B R2 F' L D' L2 R' U 
6.	21.42	B2 R2 D' L F' L B' F' D' R2 F U' R B' F D U R' U2 B' L R' F R D 
7.	20.53	D U' F R D2 U' B2 L R' F2 D U' B' D U B2 U L' R' B2 F' R2 B F' R 
8.	16.72	D' B F2 D U B' F R B F' U2 L2 R D U' L R2 B2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 L R' 
9.	17.23	D B2 D L2 D F' D2 B D2 F2 L' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 U' B' L2 B L2 R2 U' 
10.	(16.04)	D L' R' F' L' U' L R2 F L' R2 D2 U2 B F2 L' R' B2 F2 L D2 L F' R' D 
11.	16.11	L B U' B U L' R' B' U2 F L D2 U' L U R' F2 L2 U B2 F L2 R' F D 
12.	20.37	U2 L' R' F2 L' R2 B F2 U2 F2 U B' D R2 D U F' U2 L' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 
Yay! I was so hot on OH tonight idk why. BUt I really like that sub-17 average of 5 in the middle there  16.69 average of 5 for OH!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Amazing, Lofty!


----------



## Escher (Jul 27, 2008)

worked out the last two G's yesterday, am now a three-looker. pales in comparison to the accomplishments put on here before but im quite pleased...


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 27, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Yay! I was so hot on OH tonight idk why. BUt I really like that sub-17 average of 5 in the middle there  16.69 average of 5 for OH!!!


Time to change the signature!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 27, 2008)

yay new 5x5 pb, 2:30


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 27, 2008)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Jul 27 13:34:37 EDT 2008 -----

Average: 26.55 sec.

Fastest Time: 18.09
Slowest Time: 31.81
Standard Deviation: 02.45

Individual Times:
7) 26.97 L D' L R' F' D' F U B' D' U2 B' U F2 D' B' R' U L' F L B U2 L' D
8) 22.33 L2 R B' R' F' R' L' D' F L R' U2 B D' L' U' L' R2 D U' R F' B R D'
9) (31.81) L B2 U D2 F' R L' U2 F' D' L R F U2 B' D2 F L R' F D U' L F2 L'
10) 26.08 L U2 F' D' F' D2 L' U B' D' U B2 R D L' F U' B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' B' L
11) 30.96 B2 F' U2 L D2 F' R' L' B L2 D' R U L' B2 R2 B' L' F R' F2 D' R2 L D2
12) (18.09) B D2 L D' L2 R2 D' B' U2 D F2 L F L' U2 B' U L R2 D2 B' R2 L2 D R'
13) 24.56 B' D U' R L2 D2 U B D' F U2 R' B2 D L F2 D' L2 D' L' R2 D U L' U
14) 26.80 U' D' R' D R L2 U' F2 D2 F' U' B' R2 U2 F U F' U2 L R F2 U2 R' F' L'
15) 25.72 L R2 U2 L F R' L B2 L U2 F' B' L2 U2 D' R2 D' F L F2 B L' U' L B2
16) 29.68 D2 U2 R D' R U2 L2 F U' B' L2 D2 B' F2 U D2 R' B R' F2 B' R B2 D' R'
17) 25.33 F2 U2 D2 L2 F' R F' D2 U2 F' B2 D2 L R2 F U D2 R F2 B' U' F2 D' B2 U
18) 27.06 U D2 R' D' L2 R' D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 R D' U L' F L' U2 F2 D' L R D
Nice.


----------



## Dene (Jul 27, 2008)

I may as well mention how my 5x5x5 times dropped 30+ seconds with my new V5. I was not expecting that!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 27, 2008)

New OH pb avg of 12!  

Statistics for 07-27-2008 17:29:16

Average: 25.85
Standard Deviation: 1.92
Best Time: 17.43
Worst Time: 34.42
Individual Times: 
1.	(17.43)	U2 L' R' D2 U F' D' U2 F' L' R2 B' F R2 B' F D2 U B2 L D U L R2 U' 
2.	26.21	D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' U B2 F' L' U2 L' D U2 L2 R2 D' U' L' B L2 U F' R' 
3.	25.06	F D U2 L R U2 B2 F' D F' D' B2 L R2 U' B L' R B F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U 
4.	26.07	R B L' U B' R2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' R B F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' 
5.	23.10	B L' F' U2 B F U L' B' F R2 B' L R' F L R2 F' D' B2 D U L' U B' 
6.	29.28	L2 R' F D U R2 B F2 R B F2 D2 U2 L' R' B2 F D2 U' R F2 R D R' B' 
7.	26.41	F' L R' U' B R2 F2 L D2 L2 F' L R2 U B2 R D' U' L' R' D U2 L' R' F2 
8.	23.66	B' D2 B F' D2 U L' R' F' L2 R' D R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F D' L B' F D L' R2 
9.	27.56	L' R' D2 U L' B' F2 D2 F D U' F2 D' U2 F' D2 U R2 B F' D' U' L2 R' F2 
10.	24.05	B2 R' B F' D' B D' L2 R U L2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B L2 D L' R' B R 
11.	(34.42)	L R D2 U2 B' F R' B D' L R2 D2 U2 L R' F2 U L2 R2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2 R' 
12.	27.12	D2 U F2 D2 R2 D B' L' R2 B F U B F L2 R' D2 U B F' D L' B' D2 L2 

Thanks to people like Lofty, and Tomy for the inspiration!


----------



## Lofty (Jul 28, 2008)

Cubes Solved: 100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.65
Standard Deviation: 1.90
Best Time: 15.25
Worst Time: 24.61
And I had this in the middle of it:
Average: 18.25
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 16.55
Worst Time: 21.93
Individual Times: 
1.	18.01	B F2 L2 R' B' U' F U B' D' U R D R B' L2 D' L' R2 D U' L B2 F' U' 
2.	20.63	L2 D' F' L' R2 D B' F L' R2 U' R' D' U' B R' B' F2 L' U' R' U2 B F2 L' 
3.	18.39	D' U2 B' F' L D' U2 L' D' F2 D' U2 F' D U' B F L2 B' F' U2 B L R' U2 
4.	18.56	B F L' F' D B' D' U B' F' L2 R' B' L2 B' R2 D U B' F2 L R' U2 L' R' 
5.	17.05	D' U L2 R B F2 R' B' U L' R' B L2 F' D2 U L2 R2 D2 U F2 U B' U' L 
6.	18.36	B2 F2 U' B U' B F2 D2 L2 F' U' B F R' B2 F L' R' F' U B' F' R2 D F' 
7.	17.71	D2 U2 R B D U2 B F2 L' R' D' U L D2 L' R' B2 F L R' D' L' D2 B U 
8.	17.35	D2 L R' B U L2 D2 U2 L2 R D B2 F' L F2 D B' U' L' D' U B F L U 
9.	19.57	U L' R' D2 L2 R U2 L2 R' D' F L B2 F R F2 U B F' D2 R2 B2 F L' U 
10.	16.90	B2 F' D2 F2 L F2 D L2 R' U B L' R' D' U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 U2 
11.	(21.93)	U2 L B F2 U L2 R F U2 B' F' L2 F' L2 B' F R F' D L' B' L R' B' L 
12.	(16.55)	L' B' F D2 U2 L' R2 B' U' L U2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 B D U' F R B' U2 F' R


----------



## ROOT (Jul 28, 2008)

New megaminx PB and average 
single: 1:18.77 mean of 3: 1:25.xx average of 12: 1:31.xx

and new 5x5 avg and pb
single: 1:41.xx average of 12: 1:53.xx


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 28, 2008)

Lofty is now beyond insane...

Most commendable, I think:


Lofty said:


> Cubes Solved: 100
> Worst Time: 24.61


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2008)

Hard out. Lofty is my hero! (In a tie with Mr. Hughey! He is my hero of time-consuming events, Lofty is my hero of OH speed!)


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 28, 2008)

Computer Records:
3x3: 10.20 single, 13.46 avg
6x6: 2:57.89


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 29, 2008)

wewt! 

new single!

it was a pll skip so i will consider it lucky- but it was 22.71 or something like that, i'm just going to keep my old PB in my sig tho, its a few hundreths slower so who cares right?


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 29, 2008)

OH single new PB 42.20sec.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 29, 2008)

Statistics for 07-29-2008 14:14:40
This is 2x2
Average: 5.28
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 3.05
Worst Time: 6.22
Individual Times: 
1.	5.97	U F2 R F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R' U' R' F U' F' R F U2 F2 U' R F' U2 R2 F2 
2.	5.01	R F' U' R U2 F2 U R2 F R2 F U' R2 F2 U R' U' F2 R2 F U' R F' U' R' 
3.	5.77	F2 R2 F U2 F U' F R2 U' F2 U F2 U F R' F U' F2 R F R F R F R' 
4.	5.98	R U' F U F' R U' R2 F' U2 F' R' F' U2 R' U R2 F2 R' U R2 U' R' F U' 
5.	6.06	U2 F R' U2 R' F U R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 R U R U F U' R' U' F' R2 U R' 
6.	6.13	F' U F R F2 R U F U' F R U2 F' R U F R2 F R' F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 
7.	(3.05)	F' R F U' R2 F2 R2 F U' F' R' F U2 F2 R' U' F2 R F R2 U' R2 F R U2 
8.	5.31	F' U F R U F R U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F' U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 F R 
9.	3.06	U F2 R F R2 F2 U2 F U2 F U R2 U F2 U2 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U R' F' U2 
10.	(6.22)	R2 U' F R F2 R U R' U R' U2 F2 U2 F' R U' R F2 U2 R U' R2 U2 F2 R 
11.	4.27	U2 F' U F' R U2 R2 F2 U R' F U F2 R2 F' U2 R' F' U2 R F2 U' R U F' 
12.	5.27	U2 R F U' R U' R' F' R U2 R' F' R' U2 R F2 R' F U2 R U' R U R2 F2


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 29, 2008)

where do u get RFU scrambles, Waris?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 29, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> where do u get RFU scrambles, Waris?



they are from CCT. they are 2x2 scrambles


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 29, 2008)

Statistics for 07-29-2008 18:00:05

Average: 23.97
Standard Deviation: 1.42
Best Time: 22.54
Worst Time: 30.19
Individual Times:
1.	22.85	L2 D B2 F' R2 D2 L2 B R D U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L R' B2 U2 B' D' U2 F' L2 U 
2.	23.91	D2 F' L' D U' F2 U F' D2 U L' F' L' B F L' R2 F2 D2 B L' F U2 L2 R' 
3.	23.16	D U B' F2 R' B2 F' D' L2 U F L' U' R' B' L' R D2 R B F2 R D' U2 B2 
4.	27.08	D U R2 B F' D2 R2 D' F D' F' D U L2 R B D' U2 F' U L R2 B L2 U2 
5.	22.97	R2 B D' U' F' D' L2 D' F2 L U L' R' D' L' R2 D' U R' U B D2 L2 B' F 
6.	24.20	B2 L' R' B D U L R2 D' U' L D L2 R D2 U B' F' R2 B D R2 U' F2 D 
7.	26.18	F' D F' D F D U' B2 F R' U2 B2 F2 L R2 D F D2 U B2 F' L' R F R 
8.	(30.19)	B2 F2 D' U' L R2 D' L2 B L R2 U2 R2 B F L B2 D' U2 B F' D F' D2 U2 
9.	23.16	R2 F' D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' B L2 F' U2 B F D' U' F2 D' U L' R2 B2 L B 
10.	23.67	L2 F' L' R' D2 F' L2 R F R B F' L U B2 F' D B2 L' R' U2 L R F' R' 
11.	(22.54)	B' R' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' F R' F2 R' F' L B D U R' D2 L D L R2 F2 U2 
12.	22.55	L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' U' R2 F' U' L2 B2 F R B2 F' R' D L R' B2 F' D2 L2 R' 



I like roux now  Only 3 more CMLL cases left to go.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice Dan, pretty consistent.


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2008)

waris, what method?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 30, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> waris, what method?



Ortega

I just got a 4.34 average of 5 on 2x2
4.61
3.55
4.80
6.30
3.61

the first 2 solves were lucky


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 30, 2008)

joey said:


> My first solve of being 18 was 9.50
> B' F R2 F D2 U' F2 L' R' F' U' R' U B2 F L R2 D' R2 D2 L' B' F L R
> Actually slow for this scramble.
> Thanks to Yannick for this birthday present!



i got a 12.05 on that scramble, which makes it a PB!!! I used a COLL alg instead of regular OLL


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 30, 2008)

yay 14.81 avg of 12
bad avg with some ez solves in the end.
Statistics for 07-30-2008 09:24:20

Cubes Solved: 12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.81
Standard Deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 11.04
Worst Time: 17.69
Individual Times: 
1.	17.02	D2 U' B F L R D' F L B F2 D R2 D2 U B' F2 D U' L R B D' L2 B' 
2.	16.29	B2 D2 B D2 U B F2 D' U2 R B L' U B F D2 L2 F' D2 B2 F R F L2 R 
3.	17.69	B L' R2 F2 D2 U R' D B D B' F' D' R U2 R2 D U2 B L2 R' B' U2 R2 U2 
4.	15.98	L R2 B F L R2 B' F' L U2 B' F' L' B2 F D' U F' L2 R D2 B2 D U F' 
5.	13.17	F2 U2 R D U B F' D' U R' U' B' F D2 U2 B L R F L R' U F' D U' 
6.	16.13	D' R F L2 B' F' L R2 B2 F2 U B L2 U L2 R D U R' F2 L F2 U2 L B2 
7.	15.71	B' L2 R2 D' B F' D F' L2 D' U L' F' D2 U' L B F2 D2 B' F' L R B' R2 
8.	11.04	U' R D' U' B U2 B F U2 B F' D' R D' L R2 D L2 U2 B2 D U' F2 L' R' 
9.	14.74	L' B' L' R B F R2 F2 U' L R' B F L R' F L R B' L2 B F' R2 D2 U2 
10.	12.92	L' R D2 U' R' U2 L' D2 U' F D' U' R U F U L2 R B' D' L2 R' F' L2 R' 
11.	14.21	B D L2 R' U L U R F' R D' U' F' L' F2 D' B' D2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 
12.	12.87	U F' D2 U B' L' D U2 F2 D' U' B' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 U' L R' D' L' F2 D2 U2


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 30, 2008)

5x5 single: 2:12.70


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 30, 2008)

I stopped speedsolving for like 2 weeks, while I learned algs, did FMC, some BLD, etc. The last time I took an avg was July 19, the A20 was 35.34.
Today:
Average: 31.20 sec.
Individual Times:
1) 33.51
2) 34.48
3) 30.80
4) 25.63
5) 32.51
6) 29.90
7) 35.87
8) 26.66
9) 34.90
10) 29.70
11) DNF (huge POP)
12) 29.20

somehow in the past 2 weeks of not speedcubing, my average has dropped 4 sec+?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 31, 2008)

new zz PB = 18.33
my 3x3 is suffering atm because I have been practising big cubes. I got my 4x4 avg. dow 30secs recently and just got a 5x5. best time 5:08:xx
lol straight after ther post I got an all-round fridrich PB. 13.56!!!! lol PLL skip, f R U R' RU f', x-cross.
someone like harris would get 6 secs if not less on it


----------



## MistArts (Jul 31, 2008)

5x5 Clock Mean of 3

48.909, 50.349, 57.666 = 52.308

EDIT: 

51.729, 47.377, 54.382 = 51.163 So close to sub-50...

EDIT 2:

45.490, 54.211, 51.106 = 50.269 -.-

EDIT 3: 

51.449, 51.761, 54.600 = 52.603 Not even a sub-50 single. -.-


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2008)

video'd 5 solves today, average of 22  dropped by 5 Seconds in about 2 weeks. Best solve 16.5


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 1, 2008)

01:49.xx 5x5 single


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 1, 2008)

i finally got a sub2 min solve on my 4x4. 1:57.13. no parity. sub1 here i come


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2008)

First sub2 5x5x5 single solve yesterday. I'm not sure of the exact time, I just waited until my watch ticked over to the next minute. Breakdown was almost exactly 30-60-30


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 2, 2008)

1:17.97 Computer 5x5x5

4.28 CLL avg
04.59, 04.78, 05.56, 03.72, (05.84), 04.25, 05.81, 03.28, (02.56), 03.06, 04.34, 03.46

still need to work on recognition before i start the next case of EG, but pretty good for learning them in 5 days


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 2, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 1:17.97 Computer 5x5x5
> 
> 4.28 CLL avg
> 04.59, 04.78, 05.56, 03.72, (05.84), 04.25, 05.81, 03.28, (02.56), 03.06, 04.34, 03.46
> ...



Darn, I had a 4.29 average with CLL.


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Aug 2, 2008)

new ZZ records. 18.59 single. 26.40 average of 10, w00t


----------



## Lofty (Aug 2, 2008)

1.	17.36	F' L' R' D L2 R2 D U R2 D R' B D' L2 R' B' D U' B F' U2 B' F2 R U 
2.	22.63	B2 L' R F2 L' B F2 L U' B' R2 U' R' U F2 D U' B' R U R2 B2 F2 R U 
3.	17.76	L2 D U2 L2 B F' R F2 L R2 D2 U' R F D U2 B' F' D L2 R2 D2 U R' D 
4.	17.38	B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U B' L' R D' U' R' B F' L D' R2 D' B F L2 F R' D2 
5.	21.52+	R' D L B F' L R2 B L2 R' F' U2 B R2 B2 F' L F R2 B2 L' R2 B F' U 
6.	19.11	D' U' B F' R2 B' F' D' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 L B2 D2 L F' L B L' F2 D2 B 
7.	15.68	U' R2 U2 R' D B' F' D' U2 R U B2 F2 L U' L R' U' R' B L' R' B' D' R2 
8.	15.38	R2 U2 R' B F R' D' L R' D2 U F' D R U L' R' U' R F D U2 L R' F2 
9.	23.09	L B F2 U B2 L F L R' B2 F' D' U2 F2 D' B' D B' U B2 F' L2 R2 B F 
10.	22.89	U' L' D F' D U2 L2 R2 B2 F L' R2 F2 L D' U2 B U B' L R2 D' U' B2 R 
11.	23.77	R F L R2 U R D U' F' U2 L D2 U F R' F L2 R2 D2 U' F D' F' R' B' 
12.	21.12	D' U2 F L R2 B' F2 L2 R2 U R D' U2 R D' U B2 F2 R' B' D L R D L2 
This is an anti-accomplishment... With 3 17's int he first 5 solves and then 2 15's in a row with out any skip's or xcross or anything the average is looking good then comes the last 4 solves...


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 2, 2008)

Lofty, that happens to me SO MUCH! Haha I hate it.

Have any of you guys ever just hit a streak where you won't get any good solves for a few days in a row, then do good again? That's what's happening to me. On the plus side, I finally managed a 16 today. Still stuck at 21 average though, I want my 17s back!


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2008)

4x4:

---- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sat Aug 02 18:36:25 EST 2008 -----

Average: 1:33.62

Fastest Time: 1:26.17
Slowest Time: 1:45.80
Standard Deviation: 05.16

Individual Times:
1) 1:27.50 R B b u2 f2 R' l2 D f' l' D' r L u' d F l F' r2 U2 f2 B' l U r2 U' d l2 b2 f D d' l2 u b F R d f' D2
2) 1:31.38 d2 B2 r' F' D2 R2 r2 B f2 l' d2 R' d2 u b l u R2 b d' f b l2 u' F U' F2 D' L b d2 D r2 u2 b l2 L B2 F L
3) 1:27.55 R' D' B f2 D F2 D2 F d2 r' b F2 r b R D' f2 l' U2 b L2 d2 D2 l2 U d' B L' d r R' F b R' f' l F l2 b F2
4) 1:38.02 F2 r' R' U l r2 f r u2 L U' L' f' B2 R F2 D' r D2 u R2 d l2 r2 B u' F2 B' l' R2 u' b u L u' L' f2 B u r2
5) 1:35.24 D' l u2 b d U r u2 U' B' F R' u2 f2 F l' r2 b r' U' R' b2 u2 r2 L2 B2 F2 D b L' D b2 U D2 L' u l' U' D' f2
6) 1:36.67 u d l' L' U' R u' L' D2 B b R2 f2 B2 U f2 r2 u2 D2 f' B2 d2 R2 u' f2 D l B2 u2 R' b u F2 U r' R b u F l'
7) (1:45.80) b R B2 D2 l' r2 f F2 d' F' B' D b2 U B2 f' l b l' u F U2 r' b2 d2 F2 U u2 b f2 u d R2 u' D' L2 f' b l2 u2
8) 1:29.73 f' r' U2 B D U2 R2 D' F b r' F' b l2 F' D F L' B l2 R' u2 f' u' B2 U2 F' u r2 L' u r f r2 L f' B' d' F' b
9) 1:31.64 R' B U' r2 B R F2 R d' D R' d' L f' b u2 D' l b u' l B' d' D2 L2 D l2 R f2 U L' b R' d' U2 b f2 U' B' U'
10) 1:34.39 U u' R d2 D b L2 r u f' B2 L2 U d2 f' l D' u2 f2 U' b F2 u' f r2 F R' u b2 r' B D l d' U2 F' u' D r U'
11) (1:26.17) U B2 L R' U D f2 d2 L2 r2 d f2 r2 l d B2 d u b d2 B2 D b D2 R2 f' D2 U b f r' F2 f D u' f2 U2 B l' U'
12) 1:44.08 D' b B d' U B' R' u r b f2 u2 r2 u2 D2 r' l2 U l' B2 b2 L R f' B' l2 R' b2 F2 D' b f2 u F' l' b R' b2 d B'


----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sat Aug 02 19:36:30 EST 2008 -----

Average: 05.86 sec.

Fastest Time: 03.78
Slowest Time: 07.56
Standard Deviation: 00.62

Individual Times:
1) 05.78 B2 D' B2 D' R F' R U R D' F2 R2 F' L2 B' U F2 R D2 F' D R2 D' F D2
2) 06.61 L' F' R' F U L' U' B U2 F U2 R2 B2 U L' U' B D' F L2 F' U L2 U2 B2
3) 05.63 R' U R2 F' R' B2 D' L' F L' F2 R' B2 D2 F D' R B R2 B2 U L' B' D R'
4) 05.59 U2 R' U2 R2 B R' U B U' F U' B2 R' D' F R D2 B' D' R2 D' R F' U R2
5) (07.56) B R' D L2 U R2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 U L D2 F L2 U2 B' R' F L U2 B' L2 U'
6) 05.00 R D2 L' B' R D2 F2 D' L2 F L2 D B U L D' B2 U B2 L U2 B D2 R2 D
7) (03.78) D2 L' D B U' F' L F' L B U' B2 L' B2 D2 R' U' F2 R' B U' B' U' B U'
8) 06.91 D L' D R' U F' L' F R U2 L' U' L F' U' L2 D F L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' F2
9) 06.33 D2 R' B' D' F2 U2 R2 D' F L' B L' U' L U' R D B L2 F R' D' L' D R
10) 06.17 F2 D2 F' U F2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 F' U' F2 R2 U L2 B' R' D2 L' B' U2 L2 D R
11) 05.41 R' D' B U' R' U R B L' B L F R2 D L2 D2 L F D2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 L
12) 05.22 B2 L U B D B2 L2 D' F L' F D' B' L D' L D' B2 R B R2 B2 U2 B2 L2


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 2, 2008)

woah, nice 4x4 times faz.
anyway new PB avg. of 12 for ZZ: 32.14 (or whatevers in my sig >.<)
I took a 5 day break from 3x3 to practise other things too! anyway I got a magic single at 1.87 until the strings broke >.<, got a 5x5 about 5 days ago and got a sub 5:30.00 avg  also got my 4x4 times down an average of 30 secs. just gotta learn a better OLL parity alg, I use Dan Kinghts and it sucks.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah, my old average of 12 was 1:39, and then this!!!!

new 2x2 average:

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sat Aug 02 20:28:07 EST 2008 -----

Average: 05.81 sec.

Fastest Time: 02.91
Slowest Time: 08.69
Standard Deviation: 01.04

Individual Times:
1) 06.23 B' U B' D2 F' L U R' D2 B2 D F L D R U2 R' D2 L2 D R U' R2 U' L
2) 05.38 L B' R' B U B2 R' U' F' U R D2 F2 U2 B2 U L' U' R' B L U' L2 D2 F'
3) 05.45 D F2 D2 B' R D2 B' R D' R2 D F2 R B R' D L' D F' D2 F' R2 D2 F R'
4) 04.52 F' U F L2 D R2 D R' U F D' F' R' F2 U' F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 U'
5) 06.84 L' F2 D R' D' B2 D2 B' L U R2 B' D R2 D2 B U2 R F R2 F2 D' F2 L D'
6) (08.69) R' B' U' F R2 F2 D R' F D2 F R F U2 F R2 U' R' D F2 R2 F' U' B R
7) 04.94 D L' F D2 L' F U' B2 D' F' L' U L2 B' D B U R F' D F2 L D' R F
8) 05.99 F' D B2 U' R D2 L' U F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R' B' D2 B2 L' D F2 L' U' F2 R
9) 05.72 B L D' R2 D2 L B D' F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 R U B' L F2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2
10) (02.91) B' U2 F L' U2 B R' F2 U' B2 R' U2 L' U R2 D2 R2 B' R D L D F R2 D
11) 08.05 F2 L2 B2 R' D' L' B' R2 F' R' D B2 L' B U F2 U2 B R B2 D L U' B R2
12) 04.95 B U L D R' D' F2 D' F' D R' F' R F2 D F2 R' D2 B' R D L' U B L2


another omne:

---- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sat Aug 02 20:54:27 EST 2008 -----

Average: 05.78 sec.

Fastest Time: 02.58
Slowest Time: 06.58
Standard Deviation: 00.68

Individual Times:
1) 05.67 L' U' L U R F U2 F L F' U' L2 B2 U' B' L2 B U' R2 F U' L U2 B' U'
2) 05.56 L B U F' L' U2 L B2 L' D' L' F' L' D L U B2 D F2 L F2 U2 B2 R' B
3) 05.73 D B' U R2 F R D' F2 L' B2 R2 B' U' F R2 B2 U F' R2 D R' F' U' F2 U2
4) 06.55 F2 L U F L2 F U' B' D2 L U2 B L2 D' B D2 F D' R U B2 L' U2 F U2
5) 06.03 D L U L F L2 D2 R F L' U R' B' R' U L D L2 U R2 U2 F R' D2 R'
6) 06.47 D' F' U' R' B' U2 R B L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U F' U' B'
7) 06.16 F L' D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' L2 F U L' U2 F2 U' L' D2 L2 B2 L' U' R
8) (06.58) U2 B' U L' U2 F' U' B' D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F U' R' U B D R D F' U' F'
9) 06.13 R D' L' U2 F2 U2 R' D' B' U R2 F R' U' R2 U B R' U R' F' U' L' F2 R'
10) (02.58) B' R' B L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' D L D F L B' L U B' D' R' D' F2 D
11) 05.27 D2 F' R B R2 B L2 F2 R B2 L2 D' L2 F' D F' L2 B U' F R' D2 B R' F2
12) 04.20 R2 D' F L' F2 L F L F' D2 R F2 U2 B L' F U' F2 R U' F R U2 L' B


----------



## MistArts (Aug 2, 2008)

Clock FMC: 34 moves Time:14.377 seconds

Easy case. No skips.

Peg = 1 move
+/- hours = 1 move per hour
+/- 6 hours = 1 move


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 2, 2008)

man I had a 26 mover, it was sick. althoug, my fastest is 7.906 and that was like 41 moves


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 2, 2008)

5x5x4 in 4:45.03 
last record was 5:42.xx so one minute down


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 2, 2008)

4.21 CLL avg

02.77, 04.91, 03.34, (09.71), 03.40, 04.65, 06.58, 04.69, 04.30, 03.66, 03.77, (01.68)

Could've been sub 4 if not for that 6, I love seeing the case in inspection


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 2, 2008)

I just got my first sub minute average on the square-1


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2008)

Average: 41.68 seconds
Individual Times: 41.04, (34.00), 38.56, 36.31, 44.78, 45.23, 45.08, (45.29), 40.88, 40.69, 40.48, 43.74
OH.
Thought I might practice for once 
http://www.xanga.com/j_ey/668710693/4364-oh-average-of-30.html


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 3, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 4.21 CLL avg
> 
> 02.77, 04.91, 03.34, (09.71), 03.40, 04.65, 06.58, 04.69, 04.30, 03.66, 03.77, (01.68)
> 
> Could've been sub 4 if not for that 6, I love seeing the case in inspection



thats why EG is the pwnzors.

but on to the accomplishments:

SUB-20 AVG OF 5! its progress:

19.67 (23.02) 21.48 (17.26) 18.66 = 19.94

this RA'd into a 20.48 avg of 12, which is a PB by 2 secs:

17.26, 18.66, 23.33, (24.94), 18.91, 22.24, 22.86, (16.06), 19.00, 21.31, 20.60, 20.60

going slow helps.


oh and i guess theres also my first ever UWR. it was really easy, but i guess thats just because my method is good.


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2008)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Aug 03 10:35:06 EST 2008 -----

Average: 16.97 sec.

Fastest Time: 13.75
Slowest Time: 20.55
Standard Deviation: 01.07

Individual Times:
1) 17.86 B' R2 B2 U2 R F R' D' B2 R2 B' F2 R' L D2 F2 B D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U R' U
2) 16.88 R' B2 L' F B L' B L2 D F' R2 D B' R B' D' B' F D2 F U2 F' L' B D2
3) 18.91 D' U B' U2 B2 D2 L R F R L D' R2 U' L' U R U2 L2 R F L B2 D2 L'
4) 15.36 L D' B' F2 D2 F' U D2 L B' U' B2 L' B' D B2 D F' U2 L D' B' D R D2
5) 17.25  D L2 U' L' R D' B2 L' F L2 F R' B D R L F R2 L2 F2 B L' D' R' B2
6) 16.38 L2 R D R' F2 D2 B' R2 L2 D2 U B2 R D' B D2 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 F' U' D2 R
7) 16.17 L2 F2 L2 R D2 U' F B L2 F2 B2 R' F' R' B2 L2 B D2 F2 U2 B' F' U' R' U'
8) (13.75) F2 D' U2 B' U2 D2 B' F D' B U2 L D R F2 R B2 D2 R B2 F2 L' U2 R B
9) 16.95 D2 B' R F2 R' D2 L U L B F2 R B2 D R F L2 B2 D L' U2 R2 L' B2 U'
10) 15.97 D' F D2 R' D U R2 D B2 F D2 R2 F R U' R D2 U B U2 B2 U' B2 R' L2
11) (20.55) D B L R2 B2 R2 D' B D2 F2 D' U' B F2 D' R L' B' L2 U B2 R' B' D2 L'
12) 17.97 U2 D2 B' D' U F2 U' F' R D2 U B' U' R D' L' F U2 B F' D L2 F' B2 R


LOL, another one:

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Aug 03 11:22:17 EST 2008 -----

Average: 16.97 sec.

Fastest Time: 14.88
Slowest Time: 22.95
Standard Deviation: 00.99

Individual Times:
1) 17.25 U L' U2 L2 B' D R' F U' D F2 L2 D2 R F2 U' R' F D' U R U2 L F R2
2) 14.98 B2 D R' F' B' L2 R U' R' U2 F' L' R2 B' R2 D B' L B2 F2 R' L2 D R B'
3) (22.95) R U' L2 B2 L' R' F2 L2 R B' D2 F B2 U2 B2 U' F' B2 L D2 U B2 L' F B'
4) 17.30 F B L2 F B' R' F2 L2 B R2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 D' F2 D2 U' L' D2 R U F L
5) 17.69 B2 U2 F' R' D2 L2 B' F2 L' D2 F D R' U F2 D' F2 U R L2 F L' R2 U2 B'
6) (14.88) R2 D F' U F' R2 U' L' U L B' D2 R L D R2 B2 D' L2 F R2 F B' R' F2
7) 17.02 L' B' L R2 U' B F' U2 L' U2 R U B' U2 D2 F' L' B2 U' B F' R' B2 L D
8) 16.91 F' R' F2 U D' F' U' F' U2 R2 F' L D B2 U2 B2 L U D' R U B F2 U2 L'
9) 16.94 B2 L' D L R' D' R2 F2 U2 R U2 L B L' B2 U L R2 F U L' R2 B F' U
10) 18.34 D' L2 U D2 F2 L' D L2 F' B D U' L2 R' D2 U' R' L2 U' F2 U2 F' R L U'
11) 17.61 B' L' F' B' D' F' U R U' F' B R2 L D' L' B' R L2 D' R' D2 F2 U F' L2
12) 15.63 R2 D2 B' U B F L U B R2 D' R' L F' B D' L2 B' R2 F' L2 B U R' D'


pb 4x4 average and single:

---- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Aug 03 14:11:12 EST 2008 -----

Average: 1:31.43

Fastest Time: 1:15.56
Slowest Time: 1:48.06
Standard Deviation: 06.44

Individual Times:
1) 1:19.91 b U' R' r' U r2 L f R' r2 d2 D2 F' L2 B2 f L U' d B u f' U2 f' U' R' L' F R f' R2 l' U d2 f2 R' b l U2 R'
2) 1:44.52 f' R' l' F r' u' L l' f' R D' d R' B2 L' D2 F2 r' B' U F D' b2 L2 f2 D' B f2 D' u' F' f2 D2 l b2 B R r2 B2 d
3) 1:30.23 L' d' b2 L' d2 R2 F U2 f' L B d b2 d' U F' U r2 u R d2 u' b l2 d2 F f2 r' L' B2 R' l d' F r2 u2 d' f2 D l
4) 1:33.39 u l' D F b r' f' U2 B2 R l U R b f' R2 r' d B' r2 d' D2 l u' r' D' d' b l' B' b2 u R' u' L D2 u' B' F' U
5) 1:31.67 D2 F f2 u' B2 L R b d2 R' u' b R2 U R' L2 D' b d2 D l d2 l' U2 l' F2 D2 d' f D2 f2 b u' U b2 L' l' d2 U' r
6) 1:35.78 B' u' f b L l2 f2 B' D b d' B2 f D' b f' R b r l2 F2 d u F2 R l' u' F b2 d L R B' D' u' F u' d r' R2
7) 1:26.80 U' l L U' b r2 F' r' d' b d' f' r u2 f' D' R2 l' f b2 d R' D' f2 R2 L F' D2 f' U2 b B u U' F2 D' F D l' U
8) (1:15.56) B2 b R' d2 r B d R2 U2 F l B2 u2 L2 R2 D' U2 r f2 F' u' D' l' F2 l2 f2 L' d F' b L u b D f2 U' l b D2 d
9) 1:29.83 F' u2 f2 D' b2 r2 l u' r' D F U' l2 U' D l L' u' U2 f' D d' r2 f' R' d U2 R' u' L' u R b f' l' U' l f' U2 l'
10) 1:34.25 D l' u2 D2 r u2 r2 U L D2 B2 f' d' D B2 U' R2 d' R2 B2 b d' F2 f' R2 D' b L' f2 l' b2 B u b u' B2 F2 d B2 f
11) (1:48.06) d u b B2 U f' u2 D b2 F' R2 b2 r' U2 L' B' r' R D U F2 B u' r' U' L' R2 D' r2 f' u2 d B' f' l' D2 b u2 U' b
12) 1:27.88 U f' L2 R2 B D' f l L f' D2 d F l' B L' R' d l F' d2 D' L2 r' u2 d2 l R d2 F2 l B D' R2 B' b2 r2 R2 b d'


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 3, 2008)

Computer 4x4 vg: 49.50

46.20, 49.80, 46.45, (55.83), (44.03), 51.34, 45.33, 51.00, 53.08, 50.08, 52.63, 49.04


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 3, 2008)

new PB and avg for the 4x4. yesterday first sub 2 single now first sub 2 avg 

Average : 1:58.77
Standard deviation : 7.40
Times
1:49.19, 2:00.75, 2:00.47, 1:54.52, 2:08.90


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 4, 2008)

New PB on both 4x4 and Pyraminx crystal. 

4x4 time: 1:25 (Yes, with K4!)
Pyracrystal: 9:46. I can do it sub 10!


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 4, 2008)

First timed Pyraminx Crystal solve - 8:56. Zac XD


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 4, 2008)

3:09.90 2-5 Relay
vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwLEKY8vULA


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 4, 2008)

3:38 pyraminx crystal  Using face by face method for the first 11 6 faces.


---EDIT---
here's the first 5 solves:
3:38.83, 3:41.71, 3:38.06, (3:34.84), (3:48.99)


Here's the entire average
3:38.83, 3:41.71, 3:38.06, (3:34.84), 3:48.99, 4:09.90, 3:48.51, 3:51.80, (7:58.22), 3:55.83, 3:53.54, 3:39.66 -> 3:48.68


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2008)

40.30 computer 4x4. Could have been sub 40 but I messed up PLL a bit. I also had a solve where I was on PLL at 33 seconds, but got parity and messed up the PLL and ended up with 42.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2008)

Average: 34.36 sec.
Individual Times: 27.47, 39.55, 29.75, 37.03, 36.89, 37.86, 39.84, (26.16), 28.00, (46.27), 33.45, 33.74

Just did this OH average. Not a personal best, but wow! Look at all the sub30's!! And no lucky solves 
The 26.26 is a PB single solve for me, and the 28.00 was a V-perm!!!

EDIT: 25.06 non-lucky... off a V-perm  . Man, this whole "practise" thing really seems to work.


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2008)

4x4:

---- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Aug 06 20:28:13 EST 2008 -----

Average: 1:31.48

Fastest Time: 1:20.66
Slowest Time: 1:42.45
Standard Deviation: 06.15

Individual Times:
1) (1:20.66) F' R2 F2 u' L2 U' D2 R2 u U f' b L' R2 u b2 D R' u R2 d D F2 B d U2 f2 u f' b2 D2 b2 r' R' D2 R' F' r2 u L2
2) 1:26.36 F f U2 R b r2 R2 B' l2 U' f2 B D2 U L f R2 l2 f D2 u' F2 R2 d' D2 R B' l2 b U l b r' D2 R L d2 b L' D2
3) (1:42.45) B l2 U2 r' L B r2 l F u F2 U2 u' r' l2 B2 d B2 U f d' u F b2 d' D b R u' F l U' b2 d' l' d' L2 R F2 r
4) 1:42.13 b r' B' L F l2 F2 r l' f F' L2 R' b2 B2 D2 B2 d r u' r2 u F2 r u l D d2 R' f' l u2 D f2 d2 u2 l' F2 R d2
5) 1:23.91 B R f r' U' F2 D2 F2 U2 B' r u2 d' B' d l' U' u2 B' R' L d' L' l F2 d' l' R' B' u2 D L D L f2 U2 u2 L R d
6) 1:27.91 F B U u l2 F' U' f2 B' R2 r2 F' l F2 l L d L' d r u2 R u L' B' F' D2 d' B' b r2 L2 D2 L' D2 B b2 R2 D' r2
7) 1:36.94 D2 r' F l2 R' b2 L2 u d' B r2 d' D r R2 b d2 U2 B' f L' F2 U2 F2 U2 l' b R d u' F' B D2 R u' b r' U R l2
8) 1:29.14 r d f2 l2 L b B' R B2 D' f R B L2 l B2 U2 u' b2 d2 u' l2 L2 U' R D u f' R F2 B2 L' r' d2 L' U2 B' U' u b
9) 1:27.63 r' d B2 b R F L d2 r' F u' b d' U' r U' d2 F D2 B D' u b D' r2 d U' B2 U D2 f' B2 R' B2 D r2 R D2 R2 D2
10) 1:27.80 D f b l B f R2 f2 d B2 d2 D l2 F f' d' r2 f2 F2 D2 B2 d' l' f l d2 u L R U' d F L r f l2 F2 b l R2
11) 1:33.55 F2 L' f' d' F' B2 U2 B2 f' L' D' r2 U2 F2 R2 U d' F2 b2 D' b2 F' L' r' U2 B' b U2 u' F' r' f' D l L' f b2 D2 d l'
12) 1:39.39 L' u b2 d u F2 L r2 D' F l2 R' f r2 l U' u L' R U2 b U f B2 D R f' B2 d' l2 d' l' R' F L l D F2 b D'


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 6, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> First timed Pyraminx Crystal solve - 8:56. Zac XD



It's on! I need to work on that puzzle... A lot... 

Siraj, you just get good at anything with "pyraminx" in the name, don't you? XD


Anywho: 1:25 4x4. Beats my old PB (single) by 11 seconds.

Even funnier accomplishment: I taught myself Ortega. I didn't know the algs for the final step, and I don't own a 2x2. So I sat down last night, used my 4x4 as a 2x2, and figured out all the algs. They're probably not very optimal, but I discovered them on my own, so I'll remember them much easier.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 6, 2008)

Average: 13,95
Standard Deviation: 0,91
Best Time: 12,45
Worst Time: 19,45
Individual Times: 
1.	13,48	L' R' B2 F D U' F' L' R2 D' U' B F D2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 B' F D L' D'
2.	14,99	F' D2 U B' R2 D U2 L' F' D2 R U L D L2 R' U2 L2 U' L2 R U B' F R2 
3.	(12,45)	R D' U B F2 D' B2 F D2 U F2 L2 B F2 L B F L' R B' F2 R B L R
4.	(19,45)	B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U L2 B2 F2 D2 U B' L2 R' D' R U L' U F2 L' D B2 
5.	13,37	F' D2 U B F' U L R D2 R' B D' R2 D' B2 F U L' R U2 L B' U2 F D


*_____*

absolute awesome, my second best is 15.01 and third best 15.93
I wanted to post my 15.01 from yesterday or day before, which was just mindblowing to me and now I got this, the video is coming soon


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 6, 2008)

A couple days ago, I was cubing in the car, and got PB's in 3x3, 3x3 OH, and 4x4. 3x3 was 12.05 (OLL skip... but it managed to beat my old PB by over a second...), 3x3 OH was 25.84 (my previous best was 31.xx, so it was pretty amazing to me), and 4x4 was 1:25.xx (my previous record was 1:38.xx on an ES; this one was on a Rubik's with no ability to turn outer faces with speed, so I was pretty amazed by it, too). The next day, I pulled a 2:26 during the 2-5 relay (my previous best was 3:10...). The day after that, I got 3 sub-30 OH solves out of around 15 solves, which was excellent for me.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 6, 2008)

Statistics for 08-06-2008 13:33:47

Average: 18.02
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 15.63
Worst Time: 21.28
Individual Times: 
1.	16.82	D B' U' L B F2 D B' F U2 F' U2 F U2 L R D' U2 R2 D' U' L' R2 U' F 
2.	17.93	B2 F2 U' B' F' L R' U' B2 F2 L' B2 F2 L2 R F2 D U F D2 B F2 R2 B2 D2 
3.	16.44	R D F2 L' D' F' L R2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 D U' B D' L' R' U R D2 U B' D2 
4.	(15.63)	D U R D' B2 F2 U' L D' U' L' D U L U' L R2 F D2 U' L R2 B2 F2 L' 
5.	18.24	F' D L2 D B' F2 R' B2 F D' B' F' L2 R' F2 R2 D' U R2 B R' U F' R2 U 
6.	18.20	D U2 F2 L2 R' B' F' D2 U L' R U' R' D2 U F' D2 B2 F2 R B' F2 D U' R2 
7.	(21.28)	D B U R B2 R2 D U' F D F2 R' D2 L2 R B L2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F L' B2 
8.	18.67	L' R U2 R2 D2 F L' R' U' L D L2 F2 L B L D L2 D' U' L R' D2 B F 
9.	15.72	L R' B F2 D U B2 F' D' U L F2 U' B' D' R2 D2 U' L D' F2 L' F2 D R 
10.	19.47	D' U' F2 R2 B' F R B2 D L' D2 U F L2 R B2 F' L R2 F R D F2 U' R2 
11.	17.73	B2 F D2 U' B' U B' F2 D' L' R' B' F2 R' D L2 D F D' U' L2 U2 L' D2 U' 
12.	20.97	B' U B2 F R' U2 R' F2 L R2 U2 L' B L' R' U' B2 F' D2 U L' D U2 R' U' 
Ughh so close... but so far away. I'll get it eventually.
Times like this make learning ZZ very hard.
Edit:
Statistics for 08-06-2008 13:49:02

Average: 17.94
Standard Deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 14.19
Worst Time: 24.22
Individual Times: 
1.	17.73	B2 F D2 U' B' U B' F2 D' L' R' B' F2 R' D L2 D F D' U' L2 U2 L' D2 U' 
2.	20.97	B' U B2 F R' U2 R' F2 L R2 U2 L' B L' R' U' B2 F' D2 U L' D U2 R' U' 
3.	18.25	D2 B2 R2 D U2 F L2 D U L2 U2 R B' L' R2 U2 L2 R B' F2 U' L2 R B2 U 
4.	(24.22)	U' B' F' D U L2 R D L' R' B D2 U2 R' D2 L' B F L' B U2 L' R' F2 D' 
5.	15.72	L U B F2 L R U2 F2 R2 D2 U L' B L' F' D U F D B F' L' U L2 R 
6.	18.76	B2 U2 B2 D' U' R2 D2 U2 F' D R2 U' B' F2 L' U2 L' D' L2 B F L' D L' U 
7.	19.16	D2 U B2 L R' D F2 D2 F U' B' L' U2 L' D U2 R D' B' D2 F R2 B D' B2 
8.	17.90	L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 U' L R F U B2 F2 U' F R2 B2 D2 R D2 U F2 D' U 
9.	18.39	L' U L2 R D B2 F D' L R2 D2 F2 D U2 B' R' D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F D 
10.	15.08	R' U2 B' D2 U2 B R D' U2 B' U2 L B' F' R U' L2 R B U' L F D' R2 U2 
11.	(14.19)	F' L2 F2 R D' B2 F2 D L' U2 L2 R F2 D U' L' F' U F2 L D' B' L2 R2 F' 
12.	17.45	F2 D U2 F U' B' F R U B' F' D B2 L R2 U B' F R B L' F' L' R2 U 
Oh man! I got it! yay!!! I think I had 1 OLL skip and one PLL skip tho.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 6, 2008)

wahoo, I'm getting faster.

Average: 14.89 seconds
Individual Times: 19.06, 13.64, (10.62), 15.48, 12.48, 14.89, 15.19, 14.39, (20.56), 15.72, 13.67, 14.33

no warm up.

I'm really inconsistent which means that once I practice a bit more I'll be much faster than this. the only lucky solve was the 10.62 (PLL skip). I was feeling sub 14 on this one because I'd mess up F2L somewhere and get a 15. I don't know what happened with the 20. sub 14 soon!!!


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 6, 2008)

New 4x4 PB : 1:47.36. with a PLL parity. started to use 6pair.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 7, 2008)

Statistics for 08-06-2008 18:57:48

Average: 15.26
Standard Deviation: 0.54
Best Time: 14.33
Worst Time: 16.53
Individual Times: 
1.	15.41	R B F2 R' L' F2 D' U' F' R' U B L2 R F L2 D' U2 R' L' F2 L' D U F'
2.	(16.53)	R' U' R2 B R' U B L' R D2 B U' L2 R2 B2 L' D F2 R2 B2 D2 R L' B U'
3.	15.64	F' B' R' L B U2 L' F' D2 L D2 F' L U D' L2 D' B' L R2 F2 D2 L2 R F'
4.	14.35	D' F2 L2 R D B2 F D L2 R' D' U' F2 B D' L D2 L R2 B2 D' U' R2 L2 D'
5.	15.87	U2 F2 D U2 F' B' L F2 L' R2 D L' R' B' U' B D2 L' F2 R U R2 F2 U F2
6.	15.44	L2 U2 D' B' F' L' D' B2 L2 B2 F D L2 B2 R' L D' B2 D L2 R F' B' L2 B'
7.	15.12	D' B U2 R U' B' R L' D2 R2 L2 F' L2 F' R D2 L' F' D L B2 D R' L2 U2
8.	14.58	B R F' R D2 U2 L U' F2 D F R U' D B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' F' L2 R2
9.	16.03	B' U B2 U' F' D' B D' U' F2 R' U L B F2 D U2 F2 L' U' R' D U' R2 L'
10.	(14.33)	L2 R B R F L U' B2 U D2 L' U2 R' B' F' L2 F' R' L D' L' R2 F U2 F'
11.	14.92	B D' F' R' U R2 U2 R L' B R2 B D2 R L B' R D2 B U' L' F' D F' U2
12.	15.23	B D' L2 R D R B2 L2 D B' F2 U2 R' F B U F' B' R' D' R2 L2 B2 D L

New PB Average, and it was on Sunday Contest


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2008)

Average: 31.86 sec.
Individual Times: 28.36, (26.86), 39.17, 29.77, (55.05), 29.69, 29.53, 32.27, 30.66, 37.67, 27.20, 34.31

And I got a 24.78. non-lucky solve too


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 7, 2008)

39.90 Square-1 avg. of 5. PB avg. (us. in 40s).


----------



## Hubdra (Aug 8, 2008)

Average: 17.86 ==> 

(11.95), (24.16), 16.36, 16.55, 20.75, 15.25, 20.19, 18.36, 19.31, 18.06, 16.44, 17.33 


PB Avg and Lucky Single! My PB Non-lucky was 13.XX


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 8, 2008)

New PB avg. on Square-1! No times at or above 40! 
Avg: 35.97
36.32
(32.92)
34.24
(39.49)
37.36


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 8, 2008)

OH MY GOD! NEW 5X5 SINGLE PB!

1:23.10!!!!! I was spazzing like NO OTHER!!!!


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2008)

WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome 4x4 single and average!!!!!!!!

wOOT 1:06!!!!!!!!

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Fri Aug 08 19:21:45 EST 2008 -----

Average: 1:29.72

Fastest Time: 1:06.11
Slowest Time: 1:41.50
Standard Deviation: 08.99

Individual Times:
1) 1:24.16 d B U D' r R B d2 B' D d' B d2 D' B' f d l' u' R f b d2 l2 R2 b U d r2 d' D' l2 F' D' b B' L' B' D R2
2) 1:37.34 F2 R' D' u2 b L u' d2 l' R B' d' B' D2 l R' B L F2 r' u2 D l2 B2 F' r L' F' U2 D b f' D' b l U d2 b B u2
3) 1:18.34 d D r2 U2 B' U d2 L D u f2 d2 f b D2 B' D R b2 U' l' u' B' u2 d' R2 d f' r2 u2 f' D2 f2 B R2 L2 b R2 L2 b
4) 1:33.08 F' B2 d2 U' B b2 u2 r U R2 U2 b L F u R' r' U B' b d f2 r' D2 u2 l F' u2 B' u L2 d' B2 U d' f' d' D F2 d
5) 1:36.13 F2 u l2 D u r2 F U' L r f' U' R' L' u' R' b R2 L' f r' B' b R2 F2 U b2 F2 R F' l' U2 R' B L2 B R2 r2 B' b
6) 1:13.63 l2 f' u' U' l2 r2 b2 U2 f' D2 d2 b f2 u F' d U2 L r' f2 D F' l u' F2 B' u R F' B2 u' B F' U u r' R' B' F2 l'
7) 1:26.20 L' u f2 U u L d2 f2 D2 b l b d' L D B R f U' R' D2 f' F D2 b d r D' r' L U2 r' F l u2 l' D u2 f2 F'
8) (1:06.11) u2 f l2 F d2 r2 B2 U2 d2 l2 L' U2 D' f2 r2 U u2 r' f' u' l r D l2 r2 D2 r L' b d' l2 d l L' B b u b L b
9) 1:39.80 r2 f R' F' L D2 d' F' u2 L' U2 u2 F l' D2 r u' b U' R B' f R2 L' u2 d2 L B2 l' r d2 D' f2 d D f2 d R r F
10) 1:29.64 R B' r R' B U' f2 D F' B R u2 b2 f2 u2 l' u2 R F L r B b U' D2 b R b2 L d R2 u2 L2 D L' U' d2 b F l
11) (1:41.50) D2 U2 R L2 b2 D' u2 F2 U' d2 L D b U2 B' D b B d2 R2 F' d' R' f B' L' l' D' d2 R' u2 L2 F2 r' u L2 l D' U2 b2
12) 1:38.89 u' l d' l' u2 b f' L2 b B D2 d B' u B b2 d' r' l' B' b2 R u2 r B r2 f' L' D2 b r2 d' U' b B' L2 l d f u''

EDIT:

BOO YA!!!

---- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Fri Aug 08 19:59:47 EST 2008 -----

Average: 16.73 sec.

Fastest Time: 12.16
Slowest Time: 22.69
Standard Deviation: 01.68

Individual Times:
1) 16.09 D R' U2 B U' R' B' D R' D L' R F2 R2 B F' R2 F U F' L' F' L' B' F
2) 16.05 D' B' U2 D' R' F' L B U2 B L2 B2 D' F B U2 F2 B2 D2 F' L D' F U' L
3) 14.92 B2 L R' D2 L2 F' U2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 B' D R L D' B R D2 R' F2 B2 D2 R
4) (22.69) D2 B' U' B2 D' U R2 U' F U2 F' D B' F2 U R D U' B2 U2 D2 R L2 F B2
5) 17.63 U2 R2 L2 U' R F' L' R F2 R U2 F2 R B' D B L F' B2 R' B2 L F2 D U2
6) (12.16) L U R' L' D' U F L B F R' D2 R' F D' R2 L F R' U D2 F' L2 B D'
7) 18.64 F D R' U2 B' R2 D2 L U' R L2 F' D U2 B F U2 D2 B2 D F B' L2 F' R
8) 15.24 D R D' L' U2 D' F' D2 L F' R2 B R' U L2 B' F U F L' F B U R2 L2
9) 19.88 U2 B2 U L R2 U2 L U L' F' U2 R U F B' U R2 D' U2 F B2 U' R B R2
10) 14.67 D F2 L' U' F' D2 L D' R B L' D' U F B2 U' R2 B' L' R D' L D2 U L2
11) 16.89 L2 R' U' D2 R D2 L B' L2 R F' B' U R' F2 U2 B L' R U R' F2 D2 U' L2
12) 17.27 B2 F2 R2 D2 R U' D L R2 D2 B R' L U' D B' L' R2 B D' L' F2 U D' F'


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 8, 2008)

Average: 14.84 sec.

Fastest Time: 12.78
Slowest Time: 17.45
Standard Deviation: 01.42

Individual Times:
3) (12.78) F' L F2 R F2 D2 U F L R2 B D L' R' D' U L' D2 L B2 D2 R' U' B2 U2
4) 16.81 L R D2 B2 F R2 B L' U' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R' L' F2 L2 B F' U2 B
5) (17.45) D L R B2 D' B2 U' L' B F2 U' F D' L B2 D' B2 R F' L' U' L' D2 U F2
6) 13.42 L F' B' U' D' B D U F D2 B U' L' F2 R F2 B R' B' L2 U' D' B L2 R'
7) 13.25 R L U2 R2 L F' R2 F2 B' D2 R' U2 B L2 D L' B F' L2 D' U2 R2 U L' B2
8) 13.06 D2 L2 D L2 F D B' R' F2 D2 B R' L' U R D' U B' L2 R B' R' U D F2
9) 16.06 B' U D2 R' F2 B U' R' D' B' F' L F B U D2 L' B F2 R2 F2 R L' B2 L
10) 14.20 U' B' R B D2 L' D2 B' U' D2 R F' D L' D' R' L B D' B F U2 B2 L2 D'
11) 15.16 D' R' U' D B R' B D U' L U' R' F R D2 B L2 U R L F D F' B' L
12) 15.88 B F' L' U R' F U' R' D' L D' L D2 F L' F L2 R' D B' F' U' B' D' B'
13) 16.53 D R B L2 U2 L B2 D F2 B L' F' U2 L' D B2 F' R F' R F R' U' B2 F'
14) 14.03 U L2 D' F R' D2 R2 B' F' L' R B2 F2 D B F2 U D B D' R' L D' R2 D

My best avg before this was 15.72. Yeah! 2 lucky cases.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 8, 2008)

hooray:

Statistics for 08-05-2008 20:35:26



Average: 5.27

Standard Deviation: 1.04

Best Time: 2.84

Worst Time: 7.20

Individual Times: 

1.	(2.84)	R' U R F2 U F' R' U2 F' R' F' U' F2 R' F U2 R' F' U' F' R F U2 R F 

2.	6.33	U' F2 U F' U' R U2 R' U F2 R' U F2 U2 F' R' F' U' R2 U R F U R2 U2 

3.	(7.20)	U2 F U' F U2 F U R2 U R' F' U2 R U' R' F U' R2 U' F' R' F' U2 R' U 

4.	5.19	R' U2 F2 U' R F' R U' R F' R F R U' F' U F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 

5.	5.75	F U' R2 F U2 R F' U2 F' R' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' R' F2 U' F2 R' F' R' 

6.	4.81	U' R2 F U R U' F2 U F U F U' R F2 U' F R U R U' R' F' U2 F' R 

7.	3.08	F' R' F R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 R U2 F' R' U' R2 F U R F2 U2 

8.	6.31	R2 F U' F' R2 U2 F2 R F' U R' F R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 

9.	6.32	R F2 U' F' U F' R U R2 U2 R' U' F U' F U' F' U' R2 F2 R' F R' U' F' 

10.	5.61	F' R' F' R2 F' U2 F R2 U F2 U2 F R F' R F' U2 R F2 R' F2 U F2 U F' 

11.	4.23	F' U2 R' F2 U F' U' F2 R F2 R2 U F2 U' F' U' R2 F2 R U2 R F2 R2 U F 

12.	5.11	U F2 U' F U2 F' U2 F U F2 R F' U' R U2 F U' F' R F R U2 R F R' 

3.08 and 2.84 were lucky.

also new PB for 2-4 relay:
1:53.47
3x3: 19
2x2: 7
4x4: 1:27
shattered my old record of 2:08


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 8, 2008)

woot!! i got a sub 6 on 5x5!!!!!!

this is really great cuz i used to avg like 10 minutes!!!!!!!

it was 5:53.xx or something like that.
then i got a 6:22.xx
i think im gettting better at edge pairing or centers... those kill me, especially the last two centers.... =[

BUT i still got a new pb!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 8, 2008)

sub-3 magic. first day playing with it and i've the strings snapped. but its was awesome getting sub-3


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2008)

4x4:

Lack of parities.

---- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sat Aug 09 16:14:10 EST 2008 -----

Average: 1:26.86

Fastest Time: 1:19.86
Slowest Time: 1:47.95
Standard Deviation: 05.25

Individual Times:
1) 1:23.66 R' L' d' R B2 L' l' F' d' F' f' r2 R2 f' F2 L' d' l D b D' R' b2 u2 D2 R2 B u' l d f2 L' f' B' r2 B u2 U2 l' D'
2) (1:47.95) F2 u2 F2 R l d u B' l' R2 b d2 u r2 U2 D' B' d' R f d2 F b2 r2 b2 R' b2 r l' f' B2 r' D U2 R b2 R2 u' r d2
3) 1:29.92 U2 L2 u' L R D2 F d L' D' U2 B L f' L D' R' b2 B2 D2 R' L2 d l d' l b2 u' U r u2 L b l' f2 b D d2 B' L'
4) 1:23.64 r u2 L' U2 b d2 u' L D2 u' L r u D' r2 f B l' U D' F2 L2 R B' r2 U' F u2 R L b d r' D2 F2 D2 l' b R' l
5) 1:37.30 R' L' U2 b2 r D u2 L' b2 D' F' b R2 u2 D2 L u' b l' b L2 r2 u' d' R2 l2 u f2 U' R2 D2 R l U2 f2 B2 U2 B2 R U2
6) 1:27.50 U2 D2 F2 u2 U' b d L' F' U R' U B' l' L' U l U' f2 L' d2 l f d2 r d' f' B L2 D U R2 r F2 b2 U' f' D' u f
7) 1:19.88 L' d L2 l2 D B r L f l' d' f' U d2 R2 b R2 F2 f2 l' B d' F' b L f' B r' f' u2 D' b2 d U R2 L' B u' b R'
8) 1:30.33 R L f' D' l' U u' l f u2 B2 f l L U2 D B2 F r2 l D2 R2 f2 F' U f' l' R B r' B b U' l' d2 r2 R' u L2 f'
9) (1:19.86) R' l b d r2 F b R F2 b2 U d l2 d D L r2 D' f' B2 R2 B2 f R B' u' B2 f' d' D f2 F u2 L2 B2 D' B' f r' B'
10) 1:21.52 B D2 B2 d' B f' u' F L' f l b R U2 D R2 f2 D2 u2 l2 U' L' b2 L R' u F2 B' U d' l d b D' L' d2 R' u2 r2 f'
11) 1:30.53 b f' d b2 U d' r2 f2 d U' L r' F2 U2 f' F2 u2 d b f2 d2 D2 l2 F' u D b D U' L2 R b R2 D' U' R2 b r2 d F
12) 1:24.34 r' B2 R L' b B' U' b l r' U2 F2 L d' R B' r D' L U R2 r U l2 r' b R' B F R l B2 b2 d' b U2 D F2 l' u2


----------



## Lofty (Aug 9, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> sub-3 magic. first day playing with it and i've the strings snapped. but its was awesome getting sub-3



Yea, I got sub-3 my first day as well. my PB is i think 2.18. My strings are all intact tho. Magics are pretty fun but I cant see me wanting to practice it that much more.


----------



## Statical (Aug 9, 2008)

My Best Average
---- Rubik's JTimer Session Statistics for Sat Aug 09 15:36:20 SGT 2008 -----

Total Solves: 10
Total Pops: 0
Average: 19.69 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.57
Slowest Time: 23.36
Standard Deviation: 01.98

Individual Times:
1) 20.32 D F2 B' L R D' F U D F2 U' D' R' B' U' F' R2 L D' L B' D2 L' B U'
2) 16.57 L R2 F' U2 R' F R D R U' D' L B2 U' L2 R' U2 L R' D' U' L2 B' F2 U
3) 23.36 B2 F R D2 U R2 B2 R' U R' F' D L2 R' F' U' B' L2 R' B' D' F B2 R2 D
4) 18.84 U' D' B' R F2 B' D F U' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B L U' F L' B D' L' U' R2 F
5) 18.43 U R' B D U2 L' D2 U B2 R' U' F' R' F' U' L D U' R' L B2 R F L U'
6) 21.75 D2 L' B L B L2 F' D' F2 R U L2 R2 U F2 B' R2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 B' D R2
7) 20.80 U2 L2 R' U L' B2 D' F L U' F2 R U2 R' D U L R2 D F L B' R' L F
8) 18.09 B L' B D2 F B R' F2 B' R D B' L F' U2 D' L R' D' R' U' L2 U' D2 F'
9) 18.62 B' F' U2 F2 U' L' U' L F' B' U2 D R2 D2 L U R' B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2
10) 20.16 D2 B F' D B2 U' L' U2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' U' R2 B R' U B R D2 F2 U2 F D'


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been practicing 4x4 for the last 2 days, and i did an average of 5 which was 1.12.xx and an average of 12 which i accidentally deleted on the last solve, it was at 1.17 though. I did an average of 12 for 5x5, which should have been sub 2:

Statistics for 08-09-2008 15:21:45



Cubes Solved: 12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:02.11
Standard Deviation: 7.94
Best Time: 1:50.14
Worst Time: 2:15.05

Individual Times: 
1.	2:15.05	
2.	2:07.11	
3.	2:02.55	
4.	1:50.14	
5.	1:50.66	
6.	2:07.17	
7.	2:11.47	
8.	1:54.69	
9.	2:00.11	
10.	2:06.00	
11.	1:56.19	
12.	2:04.16


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 9, 2008)

I got my first LL skip and along with that my first sub-10.  I was gonna start bouncing off the walls, but it was 7 in the morning.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 10, 2008)

After 1 day of practice, I got a Magic PB of 2.13! (This happened the night before this post)


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2008)

well done levi, just like i told you to.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 10, 2008)

new 5x5 PB: 4:32.72 
and i just ordered a 5x5 v-cube.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 10, 2008)

24 moves FMC

39.06 Computer 4x4
9.55 Computer 3x3


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 10, 2008)

5x5: 4:06.71 almost sub4


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 10, 2008)

D2 U' F' L' F L2 U' B' L F2 D B2 D' R' B2 U F D2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U R'

L2 D' R2 F R
R' U' R U' F' U F
y2 U R U' R' U y R U' R'
L' U L U2 L' U L
y2 U2 R U' R'
l' U2 L U L' U l

8.68 PLL skip. 

btw, 2.48 and 2.69 2x2x2.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 10, 2008)

nice solve


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 10, 2008)

Magic average of 5:

(1.96), 1.89, 1.95, (1.87), 1.90 = 1.91 !!!

Only have had this for a few days and I'm sub 2


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 10, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> btw, 2.48 and 2.69 2x2x2.


i'm guessing those are avg of 5 and avg of 12? Or are they just singles...?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 11, 2008)

This has nothing to do with speed cubing, but i just solved a shepard's cube


----------



## joey (Aug 11, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > btw, 2.48 and 2.69 2x2x2.
> ...



Correct.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 11, 2008)

tim why don't you show us some of those skills rather tahn just telling us? How about a vid sometime? I'm sure lots of ppl would like to see that


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 11, 2008)

6:59.50 on 7x7!!!!!! finally a sub 7 solve


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 11, 2008)

not sure what my best 4x4 time was so im starting over.

new PB- 2:33.72!

pretty good i guess...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 11, 2008)

finally a sub 20 avg. of 12, can allready consistantly sub 22 
18.96 
22.00 
26.51 
19.00 
18.92 
13.37 
21.50 
21.31 
19.34 
20.39 
21.18 
17.31
avg = 19.98!!!! avg 10/12 = 20.17
I'll take the nnormal one and not 10/12 
Amazing, some lucky scrambles though  I've also got ZZ consistant sub 32 now 
EDIT*** just relised I also got my new single PB in that avg


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2008)

tim, make a video of your awesomeness.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> tim why don't you show us some of those skills rather tahn just telling us? How about a vid sometime? I'm sure lots of ppl would like to see that



I have yet to capture anything good on 2x2 and 3x3. I keep on accidentally deleting all the good ones as well (3x3 only).

Besides, I can show you the scrambles... nothing like that will ever happen again.


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2008)

tim, a 3 second average of 12 is more than sufficient.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> tim, a 3 second average of 12 is more than sufficient.



Done. Got a 3.18 average of 12 (4 lucky cases = 3 PBL skips + FL skip (you'll see it...)) on video.

You'll see that I mess up a potentially sub-3 solve, that would've make the average sub-3, but instead got a 6.90 on it.

P.S.: Counting 1.xx's are nice.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 11, 2008)

when will it be up?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> when will it be up?



When I'm not lazy. To all aspiring 2x2ers: Don't guess too much for the PBL. It only worked 3/4 times in my average.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 11, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > when will it be up?
> ...



What PBL?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > *LukeMayn* said:
> ...



It was adj-diag, which is my fastest, but I did adj-adj, my second slowest. 

I slam the table and stomp after that solve...


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2008)

tim, how did you skip pbl so many times!

I can barely get 1 skip in an average of 12.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> tim, how did you skip pbl so many times!
> 
> I can barely get 1 skip in an average of 12.



No one said I just did 12 solves. Try 10x that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 11, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> finally a sub 20 avg. of 12, can allready consistantly sub 22
> 18.96
> 22.00
> 26.51
> ...



i cant be the _ONLY_ one who noticed that luke's new PB is 13.37. it would be so awesome to have that as a PB.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL thats awesome^


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 11, 2008)

i decided to practice clock for once.

got an *avg of 50* that was *14.57 seconds* which is faster than every time i've ever turned in for the weekly contest(except a lucky 12.22).

best RA was *13.50*:

Statistics for 08-11-2008 08:39:15

Average: 13.50
Standard Deviation: 0.73
Best Time: 11.83
Worst Time: 14.97
Individual Times: 
1.	12.61	
2.	(14.97)	
3.	13.25	
4.	12.83	
5.	13.91	
6.	12.83	
7.	14.28	
8.	14.61	
9.	13.94	
10.	14.02	
11.	12.73	
12.	(11.83)	

11.83 was also a *new nonlucky PB*

i scramble the same way as the weekly contest on this forum but i use my calculator to generate pairs of random numbers between -5 and 6. to determine final peg position i do 4 randoms between -5 and 6 (easier that way) and if it is positive then the peg is up, 0 or negative then it is down.

best RA was done without a shirt. just thought i'd throw that out there. it works.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

learned last of pll!!!
I hate g-perms!


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 11, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> learned last of pll!!!
> I hate g-perms!



Psh, G perms are easy once you get them. They're actually some of my faster PLLs 

N perms, on the other hand...


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 11, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > learned last of pll!!!
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 11, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> Speedy McFastfast said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Disagreed.


----------



## ROOT (Aug 11, 2008)

ive practiced megaminx a bit adn i beat my bests. 

megaminx single: 1:15.67
megaminx mean of 3: 1;24.xx
megaminx avg of 12: 1:29.17 (best was 1:20.xx, worst 1:36.xx)

):0


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 11, 2008)

ROOT said:


> ive practiced megaminx a bit adn i beat my bests.
> 
> megaminx single: 1:15.67
> megaminx mean of 3: 1;24.xx
> megaminx avg of 12: 1:29.17 (best was 1:20.xx, worst 1:36.xx)



Nice, I really don't like megaminx (i don't have one but if I did I would play with it ) Have you seen th TERAminx (or should I say TERRORminx) on youtube  it crazy, a layer wider than a GIGAminx


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 11, 2008)

7x7 first time timed: 34:11.76
centers: 16 min
edges 16 a 17 min
3x3: 1 a 1,5 min.

got a bit stuck with the last 2 centers at 10 min. and finding the edges took to much time. next time should at least be sub30 min


----------



## Lofty (Aug 11, 2008)

17.85 OH average on cubemania 
No skips and actually some very fast solves with not very good LL's. Its all about the lookahead in the F2L. If I can focus myself my lookahead gets much better and I can sub-10 the F2L.


----------



## alexc (Aug 12, 2008)

Lofty said:


> 17.85 OH average on cubemania
> No skips and actually some very fast solves with not very good LL's. Its all about the lookahead in the F2L. If I can focus myself my lookahead gets much better and I can sub-10 the F2L.



Nice! You can get sub 10 OH F2L!? My 2H F2L is about 9-10s! Although I have gotten several OH solves with very fast F2L's. (10.xx is my best OH F2L)


----------



## Squeek (Aug 12, 2008)

First average of 12 sub 20!!!  Worst solve was a 23.20 best was a 16.53


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 12, 2008)

yesterday my first sub 4min 5x5 solve: 3:59.78


----------



## n00bcubix (Aug 12, 2008)

yay sub 1 consistency and some slow turning f2l solves ;D
Statistics for 08-12-2008 10:24:03

Cubes Solved: 12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.40
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 11.89
Worst Time: 14.52
Individual Times: 
1.	13.00	D2 U B L' F2 L' R U' B D' L R' F' L B F' U L2 R2 B' D2 U L2 D' R' 
2.	13.45	U F L2 R' B2 L2 D B' L2 R D2 U2 F' U F' R2 U' L B L' R2 U F D F' 
3.	11.89	F' U' F2 U' L' D2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' R' D' U L D2 U' L R' B F2 L' R 
4.	14.27	B2 U2 B' F2 R2 B2 D B' F R' B F2 D' U2 L R2 U B' D2 B' F L2 D B' F' 
5.	13.25	D2 U' F2 U L' U' B' F' U' B2 F' L U' B' F' D U2 B F D' R D' U2 F D' 
6.	13.43	L2 R2 U L2 R' F' D' L B F' L R2 B' F' R B' L2 B2 F2 R U L R B2 D2 
7.	14.52	R' B2 D B2 L' D' L' R' F' L2 D2 B' F L B' R2 F D U B2 F2 R' D' U2 L 
8.	14.04	R' D R' U2 F' D' B2 U B' F2 R D U' L B2 U L' F2 D2 U' L2 R' B' F' L' 
9.	13.26	F L R2 D' B' U L R2 B2 U2 L' R D R2 D' L B2 L R2 D' U2 F D U F 
10.	14.04	D2 U2 B L R F U B F D' U2 R F2 R2 B F2 U2 R D' L R' F' U' L' R2 
11.	13.28	B' L' B2 U2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F U R' D2 U' F2 D2 B2 F U2 B' F2 L2 R' B2 L2 
12.	12.34	F2 L U R2 B2 F' L' U2 B2 F D' L R B2 F L2 R2 B' F L2 U2 L' B' F2 R


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 12, 2008)

18.00, 20.30, (17.14), 19.22, 20.34, 18.70, (24.06), 19.10, 20.17, 23.56, 22.11, 17.29

19.88 avg!!!!!!

This is sq-1 btw


----------



## immortalcube (Aug 12, 2008)

3x3: sub 30 A12, and sub 20 single (PLL was U2):
Rubik's JTimer Session Statistics for Tue Aug 12 13:21:45 EDT 2008
Total Solves: 12
Total DNFs: 0
Average: 29.10 sec.

Fastest Time: 19.18
Slowest Time: 33.79
Standard Deviation: 04.45

1) 28.10 U' F L' U' R' F R' B2 L' R' D2 R' L' D U2 L2 B D' L2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 L2
2) 32.18 U B R2 U2 L2 R' U L R F B2 D' B2 L B' F' L' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R'
3) 28.64 F' D L' R2 D U2 R D' U2 F2 L' B2 F L F' B L R' B' U' L B L2 F' D
4) 28.09 U F R B F R2 U2 L' R F' U' L2 U' B D2 U2 B2 L F2 D F2 L U R2 B2
5) 33.79 F' B2 R B U R U F2 L' R' D' R F B D L2 F B' U' B' R' U' D2 B2 U
6) 27.15 L D2 F D' B R' L F2 R2 F' R U2 B D' B F2 D L2 F U' D2 R2 F' R' U
7) 33.73 D' L U' B R2 L U' B' U2 B D U2 B2 U2 D L' F' B L' R B2 L2 U2 F2 R
8) 19.18 B2 R D L D2 B L2 R2 F U2 R2 L B L2 R' F2 U' B' R' U' F B2 R2 L2 D2
9) 32.50 L R2 U2 L R2 U2 R U2 F' U' L R2 F R' D2 R2 L F2 U L R D B' R D2
10) 23.84 R B2 F' D' R F D F' B2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 D L2 U L2 D U2 L' R' D' F' R'
11) 28.29 B' D2 U2 B' R' F' L D B' U L D2 F U F R' D2 U2 B2 D F R D2 U' R
12) 33.66 L2 B2 R' U2 B L U F D' L R B F L' F R' F B' D U' B U' D2 B D'


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I took a 7x7 average on 7/29 and a 6x6 average yesterday, mostly to see where I really stood in speed. Both were rolling out of sessions of 15ish cubes. I don't know if these times are fast or anything but they're pretty good for me. 7x7 can probably be improved a bit though.

7x7:
(5:41.76) (4:42.12) 5:23.67 5:06.00 5:08.56 5:01.98 5:32.28 5:41.48 5:29.02 5:24.46 5:36.49 5:27.72 => 5:23.166

6x6:
3:38.79 3:42.36 3:53.59 (4:45.22) 4:06.99 4:04.04 (3:33.95) 3:49.35 3:38.41 3:42.31 4:06.25 4:05.33 => 3:52.742


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 12, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Hey guys, I took a 7x7 average on 7/29 and a 6x6 average yesterday, mostly to see where I really stood in speed. Both were rolling out of sessions of 15ish cubes. I don't know if these times are fast or anything but they're pretty good for me. 7x7 can probably be improved a bit though.
> 
> 7x7:
> (5:41.76) (4:42.12) 5:23.67 5:06.00 5:08.56 5:01.98 5:32.28 5:41.48 5:29.02 5:24.46 5:36.49 5:27.72 => 5:23.166
> ...



Get on IRC. And post that on the UWR lists.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Get on IRC. And post that on the UWR lists.



No thanks, and done


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Hey guys, I took a 7x7 average on 7/29 and a 6x6 average yesterday, mostly to see where I really stood in speed. Both were rolling out of sessions of 15ish cubes. I don't know if these times are fast or anything but they're pretty good for me. 7x7 can probably be improved a bit though.
> 
> 7x7:
> (5:41.76) (4:42.12) 5:23.67 5:06.00 5:08.56 5:01.98 5:32.28 5:41.48 5:29.02 5:24.46 5:36.49 5:27.72 => 5:23.166
> ...



It's already a known fact (that you're amazing), but I just wanted to say you're amazing! I was just checking my splits on 7x7x7, and I generally take about the same amount of time for just centers that you take for the whole thing.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2008)

You'll get there  Remember that I do have a pretty big headstart relative to most people - I did a lot of computer bigcubing before the V-cubes were released. You can only really see how good times are when the faster people have all had time to get used to the puzzle.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 13, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> ROOT said:
> 
> 
> > ive practiced megaminx a bit adn i beat my bests.
> ...



the world's only working teraminx(that i have seen or heard about)

also here is a digital exominx 
there also a video of a digital "petaminx" but do not be fooled. it is just another exominx vid from the same person.

more clock stuff:

Average: 12.85
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 10.92
Worst Time: 13.72
Individual Times: 
1.	12.86 
2.	12.97 
3.	12.78 
4.	11.08 
5.	13.36 
6.	13.34 
7.	12.81 
8.	(13.72) 
9.	(10.92) 
10.	13.36 
11.	12.66 
12.	13.25

10.92 was non-lucky, just very easy. 11.08 was lucky .

my turning accuracy has greatly improved, as well as lookahead. my goal is to win one of the weekly contests on this forum, i think i can do it by number 35.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 13, 2008)

qqwref said:


> You'll get there  Remember that I do have a pretty big headstart relative to most people - I did a lot of computer bigcubing before the V-cubes were released. You can only really see how good times are when the faster people have all had time to get used to the puzzle.



Lots and lots of IsoCubeSim and Hi-Games...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > ROOT said:
> ...


nice names...exomix

next person to post here is poster 1337(leet)[email protected]

edit
nevermind...i'm the 1337 won


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2008)

Took a 5x5 average. I love V-cube! I got a bit tired at the end though. It was a rolling average of 15 (recorded on cubemania ).

1:34.22 (1:31.93) 1:34.87 1:36.07 1:34.53 1:34.13 1:40.30 1:33.24 1:39.04 (1:46.44) 1:43.44 1:45.37 => 1:37.522


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 14, 2008)

PB OH average and single  first sub 50 average of 12 (I rarely do avg of 12)
Average: 46.11 sec.

Fastest Time: 32.84
Slowest Time: 53.75
Standard Deviation: 05.85

Individual Times:
1) 44.58 U2 L R F2 U' D2 L B2 U R F B D' R L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 U' B2 L2
2) (53.75) F' U2 R' F' D R' L2 U D F U2 F D U2 B2 F U2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2
3) 52.61 B D' B2 U B F2 D2 R' F2 B2 U D' F' R2 B' D2 L' F B L R U B' F U'
4) 51.98 F' D L' F U2 F' R' U' D' L' U2 F' D' U2 F2 R U' F2 D2 L2 R' U' D2 F2 L2
5) 49.11 R L2 F U' L2 F R U2 B2 D' U F2 L B' F2 U' D2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D L D B
6) 38.77 B2 L B' R2 U2 F2 U F' D' U' F' B' D R' L F' B U' R' F2 B' U' L F' B'
7) 53.64 F2 U2 B2 F U' B' F' R' U B2 U L U2 F2 D L' B2 R U2 R' D' F2 U' R2 B
8) 43.11 F' U B' F D' U L' B' R U' D2 L D2 F D2 R2 F U2 B2 R' B2 R2 B' U R
9) 38.56 U R2 U R' F2 L2 D' F R' D' F R2 L2 F2 B' L' U2 B' U' B' R2 D' R D2 L
10) 40.02 L2 F2 R' F' D' R F2 B2 L2 U' R' D2 U L2 D F' B2 R' L' B L F2 R' B' D
11) (32.84) B D' U' L' F2 R' D' L' F' U R2 B2 F' U B' U2 D' F2 B L' R2 D2 B' D' L'
12) 48.70 B2 U L2 B' L2 R' B2 D' F B' R F U F' U L' U' F R U2 F2 R F' D' F2


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 14, 2008)

QQWREF, you're insane. 'Nough said.

In other news, I've gotten a PB 6x6 time of 7:30. And I've only had one bad pop so far  

2x2 average is somewhere around 7 or 8 seconds I think.

4x4 is in the 1:40s (finally sub 2, yay for new 4x4!)


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got through a marathon that I won't be doing again any time soon. 

22:08.61 7x7 OH!

I did it while racing my little brother 2H and he didn't even finish the centers  Surprisingly my hand doesn't really hurt.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't wait to see how qqwref does with that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 15, 2008)

He has already. I don't think he has since he got his own cube though.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 15, 2008)

new 7x7 PB: 22:19.87

last one was 34 min


----------



## mpohl100 (Aug 15, 2008)

Today I made an average of 400 with a my 3x3 Rubik's.com DIY:


Total Solves: 400
Total DNFs: 0
Average: 16.04 sec.

Fastest Time: 10.58
Slowest Time: 22.44
Standard Deviation: 01.89
Best Rolling Average: 14.21 sec.

20+: 10 => 2.50%
19s: 14 => 3.50%
18s: 41 => 10.25%
17s: 53 => 13.25%
16s: 75 => 18.75%
15s: 85 => 21.25%
14s: 71 => 17.75%
13s: 37 => 9.25%
12s: 11 => 2.75%
11s: 1 => 0.25%
10s: 2 => 0.50%

I could have done better because the first 100 were only 16.8x seconds average. I haven't been cubing for 5 days. 
The next try is gonna be sub 16.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2008)

I gave it another try. 16:48.19 

Wish I had bigger hands though, it's really hard to reach R so I probably do more cube rotations than I should...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I gave it another try. 16:48.19
> 
> Wish I had bigger hands though, it's really hard to reach R so I probably do more cube rotations than I should...



I knew it would be amazing. Amazing!


----------



## alexc (Aug 15, 2008)

18 second ZZ single. I can average about 22-24 seconds too.


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2008)

Once mine is lose enough, I will try 7x7x7 feet  .


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2008)

I felt like doing some more one-handed stuff, so I did a megaminx OH in 9:17.33, a 6x6x6 OH in 9:59.73, a pyraminx crystal OH in 17:20.92, and a 4x4 supercube OH in 3:24.62.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 16, 2008)

23.31 avg100 OH (SD: 3.29)

Includes a 21.36 PB avg12:
22.15, 23.40, 20.72, 19.11, 22.03, 20.91, 23.19, 20.82, (24.66), 20.31, 21.00, (18.84)

25.08, 25.85, 20.70, 23.72, 28.59, 28.64, 25.62, 26.77, 25.29, 24.46, 19.77, 21.17, 19.47, 26.77, 23.22, 26.89, 20.70, 24.70, 28.06, 28.56, (15.00), 23.19, 25.18, 15.53, 24.38, 19.39, 23.79, 23.32, 22.70, 28.53, 25.61, 21.04, 23.72, 26.56, 29.94, 19.78, 25.27, 23.62, 21.55, 28.21, 24.70, 26.85, 27.35, 19.87, 20.85, 24.52, 23.16, 25.37, 28.88, 22.26, 22.15, 23.40, 20.72, 19.11, 22.03, 20.91, 23.19, 20.82, 24.66, 20.31, 21.00, 18.84, 23.61, 29.62, 17.52, 26.94, 21.70, 26.67, 24.36, 24.20, 20.58, 20.16, 26.23, 24.42, 23.02, 19.08, 21.45, 27.77, 19.25, 20.52, 23.76, 19.43, (30.01), 23.67, 17.72, 23.13, 28.44, 23.87, 20.10, 22.19, 22.93, 18.94, 22.60, 15.93, 25.00, 22.39, 21.09, 25.49, 23.73, 22.30


Someday, I'll be fast...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 16, 2008)

7x7 with feet:
1:30:04.67!!!!

WOW! that took FOREVER! haha but im GLAD its finally over with!  i got very scared the whole time worrying about the cube popping or such, but i only almost popped one time which was probably the most SCARIEST MOMENT OF MY ENTIRE LIFE, but managed to get it in with my feet since it was a half pop of an outer center. Man........ I hope i NEVER have to do this again haha.

I Imagine this is EXACTLY what hell is like


----------



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

OH UWR- 12.22
L2 R B2 F2 L R' D U' B' D U2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 D2 R' U2 F D2 U F' D' R' 
z2 y R F' L2
y2 U' R U' R'
y' R U2 R' 
U' L U L'
U' L' U L U2 L' U L
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'
U
Very easy but if I counted right still 47 moves. And no steps skipped. I got so lucky with the pairs. It took forever to reconstruct because I dont usually insert with a U2 as in the second pair so I dont know why I did that time but it gave me the multislot. Oh and the cube rotations at the start arent exactly how I performed them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 16, 2008)

insane progress on clock, i guess this is the benefit of at least 50 solves a day:

9.88 single, 10.49 mean of 3, avg of 5 10.86, *avg of 12 11.15*.

super consistant!

Statistics for 08-16-2008 01:14:24

Average: 11.15
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Best Time: 9.88
Worst Time: 12.25
Individual Times: 
1.	11.28 
2.	11.03 
3.	11.27 
4.	11.66 
5.	(9.88) 
6.	10.45 
7.	11.13 
8.	(12.25) 
9.	11.00 
10.	11.34 
11.	11.52 
12.	10.81

the 11.00 could have also been sub 10 but i locked badly.

i will improve on this.

*4x4x4*: ok so my previous PB was 1:24.95, then i got a new PB of 1:18.44 and i was freaking out, but i was also mad because i was going to film but decided not to bother. so then i went ahead and turned on the camera and got a *1:17.92 on the very first solve!* i couldn't believe it, and in my celebration i ended up pounding on my laptop(also on film) but there was no damage. i will post the video soon.


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2008)

Average: 54.53 sec.
Individual Times: 47.66, 55.02, 51.27, 1:03.86, 1:00.08, 52.14, (1:06.05), 58.73, 49.09, 55.17, 52.24, (43.70)

I suck at OH.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 16, 2008)

5x5 with feet:
14:48.66

Since i already did 7x7 with feet i thought. ah heck! why not do 5x5 as well? 
Good time too!


----------



## joey (Aug 16, 2008)

Lofty said:


> OH UWR- 12.22
> ...
> It took forever to reconstruct because I dont usually insert with a U2 as in the second pair so I dont know why I did that time but it gave me the multislot.


That's intuition.

Great time btw.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 7x7 with feet:
> 1:30:04.67!!!!
> 
> WOW! that took FOREVER! haha but im GLAD its finally over with!  i got very scared the whole time worrying about the cube popping or such, but i only almost popped one time which was probably the most SCARIEST MOMENT OF MY ENTIRE LIFE, but managed to get it in with my feet since it was a half pop of an outer center. Man........ I hope i NEVER have to do this again haha.
> ...



Crazy awesome! I love insane attempts!


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> Once mine is lose enough, I will try 7x7x7 feet  .



I'll give you a high five if you do it 

qqwref, you're insane. I couldn't imagine OHing anything bigger than a 4x4 (hard for me, since I use K4 lol) but a pyracrystal? That puzzle doesn't look OH friendly at all, although I haven't tried it for myself.


EDIT: Good job to Derrick for doing 7x7 with feet... I need to read all the pages of this thread beforeI post a response next time, haha.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

I tried 7x7 OH... 
I did 2 centers and gave up. 7x7 with feet would be terrible... I cant believe you did that Derrick.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7 with feet:
> ...



7x7 with one feet anyone?


----------



## yurivish (Aug 16, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



While blindfolded.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 16, 2008)

yurivish said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



On a roller coaster.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 16, 2008)

No more of this.... I'll just delete posts if needed.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 16, 2008)

got my magic from walmart yesterday, its awesome!

my record is 8.77 or something like that. im not really great at it so be nice =P


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> qqwref, you're insane. I couldn't imagine OHing anything bigger than a 4x4 (hard for me, since I use K4 lol) but a pyracrystal? That puzzle doesn't look OH friendly at all, although I haven't tried it for myself..



It's REALLY not designed for OH... I had like 20 second lockups just trying to do single turns. The real reason I tried it was that Dan just told me he did one, so I wanted to try  but I really don't see anyone getting a decent time on this.

Also, mega congrats to Dennis for doing a 7x7 with feet. That's crazier than any of those OH attempts.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7 with feet:
> ...





Speedy McFastfast said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Once mine is lose enough, I will try 7x7x7 feet  .
> ...





Lofty said:


> I tried 7x7 OH...
> I did 2 centers and gave up. 7x7 with feet would be terrible... I cant believe you did that Derrick.





qqwref said:


> Speedy McFastfast said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref, you're insane. I couldn't imagine OHing anything bigger than a 4x4 (hard for me, since I use K4 lol) but a pyracrystal? That puzzle doesn't look OH friendly at all, although I haven't tried it for myself..
> ...



Thanks everyone, it took a VERY long time to do, but i was determined to FINISH it.  and after getting halfway through edge pairiing i knew the end was coming soon so i knew NOT to give up


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 16, 2008)

new avg with 3x3. with my new E cube.
Average : 26.61

Best time : 22.91
Worst time : 29.31
Standard deviation : 1.22

Times
1) 25.96 B2 F' D L R' F2 U L' R2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 L' B' R D2 L2 B R' F U2 B' R 
2) 26.77 R2 D2 L2 B R' F U2 B' R F' D L2 B2 R' F D' L2 B' R2 F' D B2 R' F2 D' 
3) (22.91) L2 B' R2 F' D B2 R' F2 D' L2 R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' L R2 D2 L' B F2 U' L B' 
4) 26.41 F D' B' R2 F' D B2 F2 D' L R2 D2 L' B F2 U2 L B' R D2 L' B R' F U2 
5) (29.31) D F2 D' L' R2 F' D2 L B F2 D' L' B' R D2 L2 B R' F U2 B' R F' D L2 
6) 24.21 F U2 L' B2 R D2 L2 R' F D' B2 R2 F' D L R' F2 D' L' R2 F' D2 L B F2 
7) 26.28 R2 F D' B2 F' D L R2 F2 D' L' R2 F' D2 L B F2 U2 L' B' R D2 L2 B R' 
8) 27.61 F' U2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 B' R2 D' B2 F' D L R2 F2 D' L' B F' D2 L B' F2 D' 
9) 28.61 R2 F' D' B2 F2 D L R2 D' L' B F' D2 L B' F2 L R2 D' L' B F2 D2 L D' 
10) 25.65 L2 B2 R' F D' B' R2 F' D B2 R' F2 D' L R2 F' D2 B2 F2 D' L B' R D2 L' 
11) 27.19 F' D L2 R' F D' B2 R2 F' D L R' F2 D' L' R2 F' D2 L B F2 D' L' R2 D2 
12) 27.46 R' F U2 L2 B' R F' D L' B2 R' F D' L2 B' R2 U' L R2 D2 L' B F2 D2 L


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 16, 2008)

just taking some averages with Petrus- im (basically)sub 50!
here's my times from cubetimer.com...

12:	00:51.81	
11:	00:51.01	
10:	00:45.18	
9:	00:56.50 
8:	00:46.17	
7:	00:42.05
6:	00:42.37
5:	00:54.53	
4:	00:43.93
3:	00:39.60	
2:	00:48.38	
1:	00:53.68

Average: 00:47.93

Best: 00:39.60

Avg. 5: 00:50.14	

3 of 5: 00:49.68

Avg. 10: 00:47.31

10 of 12: 00:47.13


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 17, 2008)

New PB of 21.46


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 17, 2008)

2x2 avg of 12:

(1.92), 5.36, 5.63, (7.41), 4.27, 5.70, 5.64, 3.24, 3.27, 5.09, 5.97, 5.75 = *4.99*!!!

First sub-5 average of mine. the 1.92 was an LL skip.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

OH:

---- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Aug 17 12:02:48 EST 2008 -----

Average: 50.47 sec.

Fastest Time: 44.61
Slowest Time: 58.27
Standard Deviation: 04.68

Individual Times:
1) 56.72 L2 D2 R2 U' F L' F U2 L' F' R2 D' R2 L2 F' D' R2 D2 B' F2 L' U2 R' U2 B'
2) 45.00 U' D' R2 D U B' R B L B' U B' F U' B' U2 R F' L R2 B2 F2 R D2 L'
3) 48.28 D2 L U' D2 L2 U F L F2 U' F' B U' D F2 R2 U B' F' U R2 D' U R' F2
4) 56.66 L D' U2 F2 U B2 D2 B' R2 U' L' B' D2 R' D' R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L F' D2
5) 53.27 R U' F D B R U L2 D2 R' U2 B U2 B R2 F' L D' L2 D2 F' B' U' D F
6) 55.30 B D' B R U B2 L' D U2 L2 F' R' F B2 U B L2 R' B2 D2 R D2 B R2 D
7) 46.45 L' R U' F D L F2 U2 D B2 D' U F2 B2 L' R' B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D' F D2
8) 45.03 B' F' R2 L D' F D F' U' L R2 F L F' U L B L' B2 D' U2 F U2 R D'
9) (58.27) L R U' B' D2 R D' B2 U R U' F R F' L F2 R' F R D U' F' L U2 F'
10) 50.34 B D R F' D' L2 D2 B' F' R2 U2 B U D2 B' D' L U2 R' L2 D B2 R2 F2 D'
11) (44.61) B2 L2 F R2 U2 B D B U2 D' F' R2 D U2 R F2 D' U B2 U F U B2 F2 U
12) 47.69 D' F L' D U2 L2 R2 U L2 F R' B' F' L' U' L' B2 U' B' L' B L2 F2 B L'


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 17, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> just taking some averages with Petrus- im (basically)sub 50!
> here's my times from cubetimer.com...
> 
> 12:	00:51.81
> ...



YEAH! PETRUS!!!!!

Good job man


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

sln is a girl.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 17, 2008)

pb 3x3 lucky= 15.67 (OLL skip)
3x3 non lucky= 16.33
3x3 average= 23.50
3x3 OH lucky=46.33
3x3 OH non lucky= 53.08
3x3 OH average= 1:00.29 (so close to sub minute)
haven't been cubing constantly coz teachers have been confiscating my cube


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

matt, don't take your cube to school, that is a sign that you cube too much.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 17, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> New PB of 21.46



hey that's my PB too


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 17, 2008)

new 7x7 Pb: 17:37.91
centers:10 min
edges: 6 min
3x3: rest.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 17, 2008)

i know, i have just realised


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 17, 2008)

What.the.hell.

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sun Aug 17 14:27:30 BST 2008 -----

Average: 16.13

Fastest Time: 14.61
Slowest Time: 19.38
Standard Deviation: 01.41

Individual Times:
1) 15.23 U D' R2 U2 B' D' B' L B' F R2 B' L R' U2 L R B' L' R2 U L F2 U' R2
2) (14.61) F2 R U2 F2 B' L2 U' R' D2 U' L D' B' D2 U' L U F' B' U2 D2 R D2 B2 R
3) 15.53 F R L D2 B' D R' D2 L' D2 U F' R' L2 F L' R' F B U' R' U' F D U'
4) 14.92 F2 R F L D' B L2 F' D2 F2 R L U' D2 F D F2 B' D' F2 B2 U' B D2 U
5) 15.27 U B2 L' D' F2 D F' R' B2 U' F' U' D F' D L F' U' R L U' D F' B R'
6) (19.38) L2 R' D' R2 U2 L' F' B' R' D2 B R U L2 U D B D U R2 U2 R U F B2
7) 18.11 F U' R2 F2 B U R' U R' L' F' U2 R2 B2 R' D' L2 R' D2 F U2 F D R B
8) 17.77 L2 U2 B F L' U L2 F' L F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R F U' B' D' F L R2 D U L2
9) 14.94 B2 F' D L2 F2 L B U' R2 B' F' D F L' U F D B F' U2 F2 R2 F B2 D2
10) 18.02 B' D' U2 F2 B U' B2 R' F B2 U' D F' R' D B' F2 U2 L' R2 D' F D' L2 U2
11) 16.89 U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B L R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 R' F2 D' R' D2 L2
12) 14.61 B2 L' R2 F L' D L B L U F R2 D' F B2 D' B' L R' D' U2 L2 B D' B

I normally average 18.5-19.5, but that was just insane. I think I had five U perms in total, but not one lucky solve, which scares me even more. This new PB average might have something to do with my new cube, though...


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 17, 2008)

7x7 : 16:44.04
i want sub 15 

edit: 16:28.72

edit 2: 16:17.33


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 17, 2008)

My biggest accomplishment yet! Easy scramble caused me to beat the masters!
http://fmc.mustcube.net/results.php?round=202&format=speed&metric=stm

Scramble: L' U D' L R2 F' U2 R' D' U B U L2 B2 U' F2 B R' L' B2 L' D' R' L' U2 D2 F' D' B2 R

My solution:
BLU2R2B'R'F2UFDFD'zR2F'BU'B'FURURU2F'U2FUF'UFLU'RUL'U'R'

( 37/[43]/{35}/{[41]})

Also this week's scramble for this forum
(B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R U F' D L2 B U' R2 F)

B L B2 D F' R' B2 R B2 R U B' U R U' x' F' U2 F U R U' R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U R2
32 moves.
This is my best nonlucky result. I had 2 30 move solves that are somewhat lucky.
Edit: 
stupid me, it's only 31 moves. U'x'F' can be cancelled into U2 x'. I guess Arnaud was right about not having too many rotations in your solution.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 17, 2008)

3x3 avg of 5:

15.92, 19.96, 17.94, 15.62, 14.86 = *16.49*!! 

The avg of 12 was 17.79 though (not an RA) :|


----------



## MistArts (Aug 17, 2008)

3x3 avg of 5:

23.14, 20.55, 20.00, 20.73, 20.05 = *20.44*!! 

EDIT:

3x3 avg of 5:

21.46, 20.45, 20.24, 17.08, 17.73 = *19.47*!! 

SUB-20!


----------



## jorge19ts (Aug 17, 2008)

SUB-15

Average: 14,97
Standard Deviation: 1,23
Best Time: 13,19
Worst Time: 18,69
Individual Times: 
15.92, 15.38, 13,47, (18,69), 13,53, (13,19), 17,61, 15,41, 14,33, 14,23, 14,78, 15,03	

All of the solves were non-ucky.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2008)

1:33.61 5x5 solve

I'm getting there.


----------



## alexc (Aug 17, 2008)

Finally sub minute 4x4 solve: 59.78

PLL skip with 39 s reduction.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> My biggest accomplishment yet! Easy scramble caused me to beat the masters!
> http://fmc.mustcube.net/results.php?round=202&format=speed&metric=stm
> 
> Scramble: L' U D' L R2 F' U2 R' D' U B U L2 B2 U' F2 B R' L' B2 L' D' R' L' U2 D2 F' D' B2 R
> ...



Wow great job! That definitely is something right there, even beating the masters at that and getting a #1 solution of 32 moves. once again good job


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice ones Mr. Eide! I have to try it now, maybe today, but probably not, and I have essays to work on so it could be a while, but I will do it.
Luckily my 5x5x5 time still beats yours


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 18, 2008)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > just taking some averages with Petrus- im (basically)sub 50!
> ...



yeah, its those ef-ing bad edges that get me slower. if it wasnt for that- i would totally think about switching to Petrus.....


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 18, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> Speedy McFastfast said:
> 
> 
> > slncuber21 said:
> ...



Keep practicing, you'll get better. Bad edges never take me more than like 1.5 seconds.

Oh, and sorry for calling you a man...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> Nice ones Mr. Eide! I have to try it now, maybe today, but probably not, and I have essays to work on so it could be a while, but I will do it.
> Luckily my 5x5x5 time still beats yours




Thanks Dene! I might even do it again if i have time soon maybe even this weekend.  cant wait to see waht u get.

And yeah after getting 14:48 I check on cubemania and already saw that time.
Your TOO fast 
I'll keep trying though, GL on your 7x7 feet!


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2008)

Yea sorry, I couldn't resist.
67:54.72
41 centers, 21:30 edges. My legs hurt. I tried recording it, but at some stage during the first 20ish minutes I ran out of space on my harddrive! So too bad for that. As such I lost a bit of time here and there, changing songs, taking off my jersey, turning on the light etc. (dealing with my laptop when it stopped recording  ). Good fun! 3x3x3 feet is going to be childs play from now on.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 18, 2008)

amazing dene! Hopefully next time i try it i can beat that... NOT lol ur too fast for me but maybe we will see

Yeah i had to go through the fiasco of changing songs, taking a drink and such myself hehe.

But once again great job!


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2008)

It was just a matter of being patient with each turn. I think an un-popping 6x6 would be easier because it is cubic and it "clicks" into place, whereas the 7x7x7 is extremely unstable.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 18, 2008)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Mon Aug 18 15:07:57 BST 2008 -----

Average: 18.88

Fastest Time: 10.91
Slowest Time: 21.28
Standard Deviation: 01.10

Individual Times:
1) 17.94 F' L2 U2 D' B2 U2 B F D' R D R2 D2 B2 L' U L2 F D L B U L U2 B2
2) 20.55 D B2 L' B' F2 U2 R2 D2 B F L2 D' B R F B U F2 B R B L R2 D F2
3) 19.34 F R U2 B U2 B2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F' L B2 U L D2 U2 F B2 R F B' U' L
4) 17.47 U L2 R B2 U D B' D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U F R' U B2 L2 F2 D' L U2
5) (21.28) D2 R L D2 B2 F R L2 F2 L B' U D2 F2 D' B' R2 U' B' F L' U R D' F2
6) 17.70 D U' R2 F D2 B L2 U B U' L2 B2 R F2 L2 U B2 D U2 L' U2 L B2 L D2
7) 19.83 U D2 R F2 U B' L' B2 R L D' F2 L2 B' L2 D F U' D2 L2 F2 R' U L' B
8) 18.59 D U2 F2 B' R2 B' R' L2 B' R2 F' B R U R' F' D B R2 B' U2 F2 D' R2 L2
9) 18.81 B2 D' U2 F2 D' B D R' L B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' D' U2 B2 L' R2 D' U2
10) 18.20 D2 U2 L2 U' L2 B F' R' U L F U F' L' R' U2 R F' R D' L' F U2 D' B'
11) 20.38 F' L F' B2 U' F' L U R2 D2 U' L' U' R' L2 B R2 D2 R L' F' L U D2 B'
12) (10.91) D2 B L F B D F2 B' D B2 L2 R' B' D2 B R' L' B2 R U2 B U' F' R' F2

I love my new cube; I don't care what society thinks. It's awesome.

... OK, so it's an "average" average for me, but a new lucky PB at the end(excluding my 6.xx solve which was ~24 moves). I normally like to end on a good solve, and the cross looked dissapontingly slow, but it ended up to be awesome.

D2 B L F B D F2 B' D B2 L2 R' B' D2 B R' L' B2 R U2 B U' F' R' F2

Cross: R' F' U' F' L D2 F' (7)
F2L 1: L' U' L U y' R' U R (7)
F2L 2: y U' L' U' L y' U' L' U' L (8)
F2L 3: U' R U R' U y L' U' L (8)
F2L 3: U y R U R' (4)
AUF: U2 (1)

LL skip, yes, but the F2L wasn't the kindest I've ever had. 35 moves @ 10.91 secs = 3.21 mps, which is slower than normal, but OLLs and PLLs are done quicker, hence my average of ~3.5 mps.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yea sorry, I couldn't resist.
> 67:54.72
> 41 centers, 21:30 edges. My legs hurt. I tried recording it, but at some stage during the first 20ish minutes I ran out of space on my harddrive! So too bad for that. As such I lost a bit of time here and there, changing songs, taking off my jersey, turning on the light etc. (dealing with my laptop when it stopped recording  ). Good fun! 3x3x3 feet is going to be childs play from now on.



Very nice, Dene!


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 18, 2008)

yeeeah i'm happy. new PB on 5x5: 3:46.28 
last one was 3:59.78.


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Hughey! I think I will work on 5x5x5 feet some more. Unfortunately I find it hard with the V5 being so small. If it was a tad bigger than the Rubik's 5x5x5 it would be perfect.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 18, 2008)

anyone else gonna join me and Dene in the 7x7 feet club?


----------



## llamapuzzle (Aug 19, 2008)

NEW PB!
17.80!
X-cross,Headlights,J-perm.
NONLUCKY!
U B' R' B2 L B' L' D' F' B' R2 B2 R2 B' R' B D2 F' U2 F L F L' F2 B2


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG NEW OH PB!!!! 
18.17 seconds!! sub 19 yeah! 

U2 F2 U' L' R2 D2 U2 B' D B R2 D2 R2 B F2 U2 F D' R F' L2 R' U' L U2 

Cross on D


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

OH MY GOD.... YES!!!!!!!!! NEW 5X5 PB AVG OF 12

Statistics for 08-19-2008 05:14:49

Average: 1:36.39
Standard Deviation: 3.15
Best Time: 1:27.63
Worst Time: 1:56.03
Individual Times: 
1.	1:32.48	B F' L2 D2 F' D2 L D' U L B2 R2 D U' R2 B' D2 B' F R2 D2 U' B L2 R 
2.	(1:27.63)	L2 R2 B2 F' U F D2 U' B2 U B D B2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 B' F R' D2 U2 B F 
3.	(1:56.03)	R B F L2 R' U' L' B2 F L' F L' D2 U2 B U' R' F2 D R' D' B' R2 U' L' 
4.	1:33.48	D' L B' D' U R' U2 L2 R2 B' R' D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' B' D2 U2 R2 
5.	1:38.43	R' D B2 F D L2 D U' F' U' L' U R' B' F L B2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' 
6.	1:38.24	D2 L' U B2 F R2 B2 F2 L' R2 D' U B U2 F2 L R2 U B2 L' R B' F2 D' U2 
7.	1:38.92	L2 R' B R2 U L2 F R' F2 L D2 U2 B2 D B U' R D R' D L' R' B' L' R 
8.	1:36.42	F' D2 L D2 U2 F2 L' B F2 L2 R' D L2 F2 L B' F2 L R2 F L' D B' F R 
9.	1:35.61	D' B' F' D' L2 R B F2 L2 B' F2 L D' R' U2 B U2 R' B D' U2 L' B F2 R 
10.	1:39.00	D2 U' R' B2 L' F L' R2 B2 F' D U' B F L R' D2 U2 L R' F2 L' R2 B U2 
11.	1:40.33	R B2 F' U2 F L2 R' D' L2 D2 U2 F2 R' B' D' L' R D2 U' B' R2 D' U2 L' R 
12.	1:31.02	B' L' B L' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 U F2 D B' F' R' D2 R' U B' R' B2 R D2 B 


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW! SORRY FOR TRIPLE POST EVERYONE BUT THIS IS JUST AN AMAZING NIGHT FOR ME! NEW 3X3 SINGLE PB NON LUCKY!!!

8.97 SECONDS!!! WOO HOO SUB 9 YEAH!!!!

Scramble Cross on D:

B F2 U' R2 U D2 L B2 L U2 B' F' U R2 F2 B' L' U2 L2 B U' L D' F L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, Derrick, congratulations! If solving 7x7x7 with feet causes times like that on your regular speedcubing, maybe I'd better try!  But I could probably do a 7x7x7 multiBLD in about the same amount of time it will take me to solve it with my feet, so I'm not sure.

I decided to try 7x7x7 OH: 44:17.63. I had trouble with one-handed amnesia with the edge flip/swap algorithm, since I've never done 5x5x5 OH either. I probably would have been sub-40 if it weren't for that. Just 20 minutes for the centers, so the worst part for me was the edge matching.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 19, 2008)

7x7 Pb: 15:42.64

edit  : 15:34.63 and i messup with edge pairing, did some double slice turn, so my centers were messed up again.
centers 8:15. --> edges at 14:30


----------



## blah (Aug 19, 2008)

@Derrick: How do you manage to do so much in one night?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm terrible at 5x5: 1:29.76.

I don't even average sub-1:40.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Derrick, congratulations! If solving 7x7x7 with feet causes times like that on your regular speedcubing, maybe I'd better try!  But I could probably do a 7x7x7 multiBLD in about the same amount of time it will take me to solve it with my feet, so I'm not sure.
> 
> I decided to try 7x7x7 OH: 44:17.63. I had trouble with one-handed amnesia with the edge flip/swap algorithm, since I've never done 5x5x5 OH either. I probably would have been sub-40 if it weren't for that. Just 20 minutes for the centers, so the worst part for me was the edge matching.





blah said:


> @Derrick: How do you manage to do so much in one night?



Mike: Thanks Mike! yeah apparently lol, if 7x7 feet DOES do that im gonna do avg of of 5!  and good job on your 7x7 OH i still have yet to do that myself lol.

Blah: I dont know lol  it was a CRAZY night man


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Derrick, congratulations! If solving 7x7x7 with feet causes times like that on your regular speedcubing, maybe I'd better try!  But I could probably do a 7x7x7 multiBLD in about the same amount of time it will take me to solve it with my feet, so I'm not sure.
> ...



You should try one feet and one hand...


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 19, 2008)

new avg of 5 with the 7x7: 
Average : 15:35.98
Standard deviation : 31.87
Times
15:34.63, 15:42.64, 16:04.31, 15:55.56, 14:42.77

new PB: 14:42.77

EDIT: 13.42.70 new PB


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

LMFAO HAHAH

i just realized last night when i did my 5x5 pb that i was racing a friend so he posted scrambles and CCT was set to 3x3 so my new 5x5 pb i posted above has 3x3 scrambles hahah 

i can't believe no one else told me about it or noticed it XD ha


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually, the correlation stands strong. I got a new PB on the 5x5x5 after doing the 7x7x7 feet solve too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2008)

New PB on 7x7
25:15.863

4'th solve...only did about 10 solves on 5x5..avg ==7 mins.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

oh yeah! lol i forgot about ur sub 2 on the weekly comp 

QUICK EVERYONE! IF U WANNA BREAK YOUR PB'S ALL DO 7X7 FEETSOLVES RIGHT NOW!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2008)

Pyraminx with feet!! about 2 mins.!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 19, 2008)

amazing new clock average: *10.82 seconds!*

Statistics for 08-19-2008 14:26:35

Average: 10.82
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 9.22
Worst Time: 12.61
Individual Times: 
1.	10.86 
2.	11.11 
3.	10.72 
4.	11.24 
5.	10.66 
6.	(12.61) 
7.	12.36 
8.	(9.22) 
9.	11.42 
10.	9.92 
11.	10.36 
12.	9.52

sub-11 woohoo! what an unbelievable finish!! that was a sub-10 avg5/mean of 3 and the end. wouldve been even better without those 12s. i will sub 10 soon. also the 9.22 was non-lucky, as well as the 9.92. i think the 9.52 had one skipped edge and two skipped corners.

only been at it for a week too! it probably helps that my clock is amazing, thanks to my modifications.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 19, 2008)

4x4 Avg of 5: *1:21.44*

Times: (1:16.43), 1:21.90, 1:17.08, 1:25.33, (1:28.87)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Pyraminx with feet!! about 2 mins.!!





Vault312 said:


> amazing new clock average: *10.82 seconds!*
> 
> Statistics for 08-19-2008 14:26:35
> 
> ...




Wow nice! i was thinking about doing pyraminx with feet but i didnt lol so nice! 

also Vault nice Clock average!


----------



## Jack (Aug 20, 2008)

Magic with feet: 29.16 (after several tries)

Master magic with feet: 1:12.88 (first try)

Seeing everyone else doing interesting puzzles with feet, I decided to find something to do with feet. The first thing I saw was a megaminx, but I'm not that crazy


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2008)

New PB OH average, no lucky solves 

Average: 30.83 sec.
Individual Times: 28.83, (26.59), 27.94, 29.22, 29.95, 32.52, (33.42), 32.06, 31.45, 32.23, 32.77, 31.36

Sub31!! And 5 sub30's in a row!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 20, 2008)

PLL time attack: 55.42.

I swore to mysef that once I learnt my N-perms and got my new cubes, I'd do one ASAP. I've finally got round to it, and I don't think this is too bad considering my cube needs breaking in properly yet and I hadn't planned the order in which is was executing the algorithms, which was highly unoptimised.

Also, I did an average of 25 earlier, and ended up with 19.09, with a best rolling average of 18.61 =D (yay consistency...)


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2008)

15 weeks of cubing and a sub-20 average  pretty damn fast, if i may say so myself...


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, well done 

(But you normally average 21-27: that's a bit varied =S)


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 20, 2008)

My first sub 20 average!!!! Notice how half of the average or sub 20 solves!    I started cubing in January 2008...

Statistics for 08-20-2008 12:50:53

Average: 19.91
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 17.50
Worst Time: 22.72
Individual Times: 
1.	20.81	L R D U2 L' R D2 R B' L' U2 B' F2 R B2 D' U' B2 F2 L' R2 D' U B L' 
2.	18.84	U' L' R' D2 B F' U2 B' F D' U B' D B2 F R D R' B2 L D2 F' L2 U2 B 
3.	19.69	B F' U' R F2 D' B D2 F2 L R D2 U2 F U R2 D' U B2 F2 L' U' B2 L2 D' 
4.	20.56	L2 U R' B F2 L' D' L R' B2 D' L R D U B F2 R' D' U L2 D' L U F2 
5.	21.53	B2 R' D' L D U' F L B2 F' D B' L2 R' U B F R2 U B' F L2 B F R' 
6.	(17.50)	L2 F' L' R2 D2 F U2 F2 D R' F L2 R' B' L2 R' D2 U F2 R B2 F L2 R D2 
7.	20.10	D' L B D2 U2 L' R' U2 L R B F R' D' L' R' D U B2 U2 L U L F D 
8.	18.35	L' F' L2 B' F' U B' F' D2 F2 L' U' L' D2 B2 U2 L' F' L2 B D' U R D2 U 
9.	19.70+	F D U' L R' D L2 R2 B2 D B' F L B L2 R2 B' L' D2 U2 B2 F D' B L 
10.	18.50	D' R' F2 L2 U2 F D2 B' F L2 R D U B2 U' L' F2 D' L2 R2 B' F' R2 B F' 
11.	(22.72)	R D' U' B' D U2 B' R U2 B U B' F R B F2 D' U B' F' U2 R2 D' U B 
12.	21.05	L' R' D U L2 R' U R2 B F' D B2 D U' L2 B2 F2 L' F U' B' U' R' D U2 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Along with a Non-Lucky singe solve of 15.55 seconds! 

Scramble (White on top, green on front): L' B R2 F R' F2 L2 R D2 U' R' D' U L R' B F2 D U L' R' D U' F2 U
Cross: x2 y F R' L' U B2 D2 (6)
I don't remember how I did the rest....


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats to all the guys who just got sub 20!

And Dene, I believe I owe you a high five now, haha. Maybe I should try some 6x6 footsolving, then finally get sub 3 on 5x5...


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2008)

22.74, OH non-lucky PB. I had a sub12 F2L, where I was just able to lookahead well, and the "algorithms" were nice for my right hand. Good OLL, A-perm 
EDIT:
Average: 29.76 sec.
Individual Times: 27.80, 33.08, 31.39, 28.41, 26.55, 31.23, 30.63, (25.81), 29.72, 31.36, 27.47, (35.34)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Imagine Phelps after he was winning his gold medals, all screaming and stuff, that's how I feel right now.

I've been working towards this for so long. Here I come Lofty!!!!!


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 21, 2008)

New PB average and PB lucky solve
Statistics for 08-20-2008 22:36:02

Average: 15.10
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 10.99
Worst Time: 17.58
Individual Times: 
1.	13.22	U F2 D L D' U2 R B' L2 B F L' D2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 F2 R F2 L' U' R' B 
2.	14.22	L2 R' B2 F' R D' U2 R2 B' R' B L R' F' L2 R2 B' D' U' R' U L D U2 B2 
3.	16.84	L B F L' R2 B D2 F U' F2 L2 U2 B' L R' D2 U' L' R2 U L U2 R B' R2 
4.	14.77	L' R' D' U2 L2 R' B D U' L R2 D2 U' B D2 U2 L2 F U R F L' F' L F' 
5.	14.24	D2 L' R' F' L' R B F' D' F' L2 R F L D' L2 R D2 F2 U' R' B' D2 U2 R' 
6.	(10.99)	D L' U2 B' L' D' R' D2 U R' D U' B2 F L' R B2 F2 D L' R' D' U B F 
7.	16.97	B' F D2 U' R' B2 F' L2 D2 U' R U' L R2 D U L U' B2 F D' U2 B2 F' L 
8.	(17.58)	D2 U B2 L B2 F L' D' L R' D' U R2 D2 F D U2 L2 U2 B D U L2 F2 U2 
9.	13.70	B F2 L' B F2 R' B L' D U' B F U' B' L2 R D2 U' B' R2 D U L' B F 
10.	16.31	D2 U2 L' R D R B2 R2 B F' D2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' U2 R' U2 R' B D U' B2 
11.	15.91	D2 U' B F' U2 F R' U' L' R2 F2 R B' F2 L' B' R2 F' U R2 D' U L' R' U' 
12.	14.78	L' R2 F' R D U2 L D' U' B' F' D U B2 F L R U2 B' F' R2 F2 D' L' B 
I was so mad, the session average was 14.96. 
Guess what the my PB lucky solve is. My non-lucky PB is faster then my lucky


----------



## Faz (Aug 21, 2008)

4x4

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Aug 21 17:23:57 EST 2008 -----

Average: 1:27.78

Fastest Time: 1:18.17
Slowest Time: 1:46.63
Standard Deviation: 05.05

Individual Times:
2) 1:35.30 d' l u U B' l2 R F' d2 B' d2 U2 l' B' L' l' b l2 D b F U2 d' f' U' l' u' F2 r2 l' b U' r F' U' D2 l L b r'
3) 1:27.92 d' f' b2 R' F2 l B' D' b F2 r2 F b R d' l L' u U' f2 b l b d2 U' f2 b D2 L' r' d' U' B U d l2 R2 U l B2
4) 1:26.67 R' L' d' D2 R2 L b R2 U' r2 f2 b L' u' r b2 L2 b r f2 U' F' R D u r' d' B' L R' D2 r2 l2 F2 R r' U r f F2
5) 1:26.08 F d' r2 l' F B2 d' f2 U2 b F2 r2 l' F2 D2 u2 R2 F2 u2 F2 R2 r2 d2 F' u' F R' r D' d' f2 U' B U' l' R' b R f2 d'
6) 1:30.05 u d L l' U L' r' u2 r D2 U2 F B R2 F' d2 F' L' b2 U' L r' f2 D L' l' D' L2 D2 L r b2 f U2 u F2 b2 R' B l'
7) 1:27.95 u2 b B' u2 d F2 B u2 D2 f' u D f B' L2 u' b L d2 D2 r' u' l' L' f2 l2 D' F' R' f2 F u2 L2 B' L r' F f2 u f
8) (1:18.17) l2 D' F l' L D B2 b L2 B u' D b f d r' F2 D' b2 f2 l' r u' b u2 r f r2 u2 f r' l f' l f2 B2 D2 b2 r2 L2
9) 1:23.81 r' d' u' B' U2 D2 r U2 F d R2 f' b d' R' F' f' l' L2 D2 L2 u2 F R' L2 D2 R' D2 U' R' B' F2 R B b U' b u' R2 u'
10) 1:18.22 L2 f d' u B' b2 u2 B L2 R U2 d r l D2 U' l2 r2 b f2 r' d' L' U f' R U' F2 b d' U B2 r2 L' f2 U D R2 f2 U2
11) 1:35.17 b2 F2 D F R L2 u2 f' L2 U u2 R2 U u' f2 U' r' l2 F2 d l2 b u2 d' b2 r' d U b2 R' B2 f' r R f' F2 R b u' D2
12) 1:26.58 l2 F' D' d r2 d2 l f' L2 U2 d2 r' l' B' r B D r R d2 b U2 B' l' F L d' L f b2 r2 L2 D' L2 r2 B l' R' U2 L2
13) (1:46.63) l F r' R F f2 L D' F D B' l R' B' F' D' u2 r' l' u' D2 L2 D' B2 u2 U2 B f r b d2 l R2 d u R2 U' b D' d'


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> 4x4
> 
> ----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Aug 21 17:23:57 EST 2008 -----
> 
> ...




I have to catch up with you....Even tough I just got sub-2 2 weeks ago, I very close to sub-1:30.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2008)

A 13.06 single for 3x3 RH.

quite a few FMC solutions in low 30's movecount.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

Sub-20 Mean of 3 for Clock! Second day having it!

19.77, 17.27, 20.94 = 19.33


----------



## Raffael (Aug 21, 2008)

New 3x3 PB average of 5: 18.58
(Times: 17.35 , (21.34) , 19.25 , 19.13 , (17.13) ; all were non-lucky)

Until this, my PB average was 23.56, I never had more than one sub-20 solve in an average and I only had two 17.xx times ever before.

2-look-OLL by the way.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2008)

WTF average 10 of 10 on RH: 18.55 seconds. Incredible! 
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Wuqiong+Fan


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 21, 2008)

LL average of 12: 4.75 
I did another one after it; 4.92, not as good but still all sub-5. My F2L really sucks.

And I did a 2-4 relay in 1:41.29.

...and a OH avg of 12 of 44.58.


----------



## alexc (Aug 22, 2008)

Sub 8 7x7 single: 7:59.xx for weekly comp 34.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, yesterday:

7x7x7: 6:52.89

PLL skip.  In BART, on the way to the Berkeley meeting. Sub-7 is too annoying.

I want a V5, actually.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 22, 2008)

1:04.05 4x4 single, i had PLL at 59 and got a excited. it was a V perm
yesterday got a 2:11.91 single on 5x5 and last week i got a 13.95 average of 5. it was a crazy average. i had 12, (11), 16, (17), 12. the last 12 was the only lucky solve, it was an OLL skip. also i have gotten three 10 solves in the past few days and lost of 11's and 12's, yet no sub 15 average.


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 22, 2008)

I got my first sub-60 average on 4x4 yesterday! :-D

Average: 58.83 seconds
Individual Times: 53.72, 1:02.31, 58.41, 1:00.55, 58.88, 59.45, (52.91), 57.91, 57.00, (1:11.88), 55.59, 1:04.52


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice gunnar! Keep it up 

is it just me.. or are you usually better at the even cubes then the odds?


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 22, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Oh, yesterday:
> 
> 7x7x7: 6:52.89
> 
> ...



Nice Lucas, your 7x7 time is faster than my 6x6 PB 

As for my accomplishment: I've been getting more and more 1:30ish 4x4 solves, yet when I take an average it ends up being crazy high...


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2008)

Average: 18.32 seconds
SD: 1.09
Individual Times: 17.20, 18.62, (21.50), 19.09, 16.33, 19.31, 18.61, 18.76, 16.98, 18.80, (16.02), 19.55

From a 25 cube session; up until ~20th solve, my session average was actually ~18.20, less than my best rollig average =P However, my last five solves weren't as good, so it fell to 18.40, with an SD of 1.75.

Also, my first solve of the session was 13.64, and OLL skip.

1) 13.64 F R D F' B U F2 U R2 L' D B R F D L2 R' D2 B' U' D' R2 L D L'

Edit: just realised something: that wasn't the scramble for the solve. After two solves, I accidently must have pressed the space bar twice at the start of the third solve, so I had to add them back in. Can you do strikethrough on this forum?


----------



## alexc (Aug 22, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!! I have been waiting for this for a while now! 

Sub 20 OH single!!! 

19.86 on cubemania, just an easy f2l, t oll, and AUF pll!!! 

Annnnnnnnnnnnnd 26.34 average!!!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 23, 2008)

new 3x3 PB with fridrich: 12.87
1. I did a 2x2x3 block (very easy 5 moves) then finishe cross 3 moves so thats 8.
2. F2L was one 7 move case then a 4 move case. so far thats 19 moves.
3. F R U R' U' F' OLL. so now 25 moves
4. PLL was 11 move U-perm so a total of 36 moves. 3tps which is standard for me


----------



## ROOT (Aug 23, 2008)

avg of 12 megaminx: 1:27.38 

best time: 1:14.54
worst time: 1:32.00

im catchin up stefan and erik


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 23, 2008)

Lucky solve: 12.31. It was 2x2x1 block and PLL skip.
Petrus average of 10: 27.41. It's slowly catching up to my fridrich times.

Awesome FMC solutions on FMC and Speedsolving and a new PB of 27 moves HTM.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

7x7- 5:46.65! 

FINALLY sub 6!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 23, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 7x7- 5:46.65!
> 
> FINALLY sub 6!



hardly least rewarded, you're the one who posts the most on this thread
haha


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2008)

SUB-10 AVERAGE ON CLOCK!!!!!!!!

i am freaking out right now omg!! it started as 9.98 and i somehow RA'ed it into this:

Statistics for 08-22-2008 22:48:55

Average: 9.83
Standard Deviation: 0.65
Best Time: 8.84
Worst Time: 11.23
Individual Times: 
1.	(8.84) 
2.	9.25 
3.	(11.23) 
4.	10.19 
5.	9.59 
6.	9.41 
7.	9.27 
8.	11.02 
9.	9.06 
10.	10.67 
11.	10.02 
12.	9.84 

the SD was surprisingly high, usually sub .4

this also had a 9.42 avg 5/mean of 3, and a couple more means that beat the NAR.

i am SUPER excited about this.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7- 5:46.65!
> ...



Haha some people have different opinion on what a Reward to them would be. and yes i may post on this topic but i have to really work my a** off to do it.
and still i cant contend with ANY of the real top cubers and i probably NEVER will no matter how hard i do work so i hardly see it as a reward.

But yes, Thank you


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 23, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Never say Never  woah lots of smilies 
^^GAH THAT SAYING DRIVES MY HEAD IN >.<


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > *LukeMayn* said:
> ...



yepp thats what im hoping for someday 
argh now i added another smiley too


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2008)

when did smilies replace punctuation? did i not get that email or something?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> when did smilies replace punctuation? did i not get that email or something?



YES... EXACTLY


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > when did smilies replace punctuation? did i not get that email or something?
> ...



well that makes me sad... how come nobody forwarded it to me?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



um... um... ill end with my first response cause i dont know what to say

YES... EXACTLY


----------



## MistArts (Aug 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Lucky solve: 12.31. It was 2x2x1 block and PLL skip.
> Petrus average of 10: 27.41. It's slowly catching up to my fridrich times.
> 
> Awesome FMC solutions on FMC and Speedsolving and a new PB of 27 moves HTM.



I'm going to start doing FMC like crazy ...after I finish my homework...


----------



## Lofty (Aug 23, 2008)

Man... I wanted to find the clip from Fiviel goes West where they sing Never say Never but I can't. I just watched that movie this week lol.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2008)

Sub 1.5 Magic Average Out Of 12
Almost there...


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 24, 2008)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Aug 24 01:34:09 EDT 2008 -----

Average: 59.25 sec.

Fastest Time: 51.72
Slowest Time: 1:07.38
Standard Deviation: 04.91

Individual Times:
1) 1:03.50 R' d2 f D d2 l' R d' u r' d' b B2 d' u' F2 B' r' u' D2 l2 r2 f' d r2 b2 L l2 B b u F b u U f' B' R' D2 f
2) 1:00.52 f2 r u l2 u B u r l' D2 f' F' L R2 d U l2 D' l' U2 u f' l2 d2 F' b L' U F2 R2 B' l' D b2 U' B l r' u U
3) 1:05.11 r2 U B l' f' F2 D2 F B2 R d l f r L' B f' u' L D2 d b u' b2 D u2 r u2 D b B' u f2 U F2 R' D' d2 L' l
4) 1:05.80 L2 D2 F b2 l L2 d' r D' F2 d D B2 d' L' D2 d f l f' d u2 R d2 l2 B F l2 r2 B D' b u2 R2 L2 d2 R' u' b D2
5) 1:00.16 l' f B' u2 d f2 L' b l2 d2 b2 l2 R' u2 b R2 l' U2 u' R' d' u' B2 F' d r2 u' F2 l d u2 L b d' f' U' R2 d2 l' L
6) 54.09 B' f L b U' u2 F2 r2 D' L l' d' R F' U F l2 b U B F2 U' f2 B' L B' R' d' r d2 l' U B f D' f' R' d' R D
7) (51.72) l2 f2 D B d2 D2 F d2 L R2 u D F2 r' U2 D' b l2 R2 F' R2 l F b2 R L d2 F' U' r' U f' L d L2 r' b L l' U'
8) 1:01.38 B2 l2 r B2 L d' f2 B D' f' F2 U' R2 f2 r l f F D' b2 D B r' U2 r l' F b R' u' U f' F2 R' L2 u d' r2 f' L'
9) 54.80 r2 L' u2 r L2 f2 B2 d2 U' F2 U2 r2 L' b R l U b2 u' l' F2 r u L u' l2 u2 b R2 u l2 F2 U2 L' f u U2 b2 B2 r
10) 52.16 l' b2 l B L2 b r' D2 b r f l' L' F r' u2 L2 B d' D r' D2 u2 L F2 B' r2 b D2 U2 R2 d' u2 b B' r' D2 F' r F'
11) 54.97 d2 F b U' b l U B2 U' F2 L' d' u' L F' f D2 l2 d2 f2 u2 D' r d2 l' u U2 b R' b2 F D2 F' l' F u' r2 B' l r'
12) (1:07.38) d D R2 L2 U f u B' L' B2 U2 B d U2 L' U' b F D' B' f2 u B2 F r2 R' u b d' B2 u2 l' u' U l f' u' B2 L u2

Watch out Phil!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2008)

so i bought a new ES 4x4 from a friend of mine tonight, and my *second solve *on it was *1:19.52 with double parity*. my pb on my old cube was 1:17.54 with no parity. 3x3 phase is so much better on this cube. ill do some more solves tommorow, i think sub 70 is more than possible. sub 60 if i get an easy enough 3x3, since 35 sec reductions are not too uncommon for me, and they should be much more common on this awesome cube.

i got this 4x4 and a mefferts megaminx(already modded, i did it for him) for $40. pretty good deal i think, since they were almost never used.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 24, 2008)

Heh, haven't done 2x2 in awhile:

3.47, 3.21 (3.63) 3.34 3.21 2.97 3.61 3.61 3.16 3.30 (2.38) 2.68 => 3.26

(no lucky cases)

It's not the average that's so impressive, but the fact that not a single solve was worse than the current WR average.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 24, 2008)

Statistics for 08-24-2008 12:36:12

Average: 2:19.04
Standard Deviation: 6.93
Best Time: 2:04.78
Worst Time: 2:32.88
Individual Times:
1.	2:12.92	d2 b l r D u U B2 b f' l2 b' r B L2 b D2 u2 f l2 F' l2 R2 u' R b2 l' r2 u2 b D u U l' r2 B2 F2 d' L2 B d2 u' B2 L U R b D' d R2 b2 D U2 L2 D2 B' l' r' B2 u
2.	2:28.72	r f' L2 d B f l' F2 r' U2 L' B' L F l2 U' f U2 r' R' B2 r2 D f U2 l' R' d2 L' l2 D' B b F L2 l2 u U2 F U' L2 l2 r R2 F' L' b2 u2 U2 l R B L l2 r2 D' d2 u2 U2 l'
3.	2:15.47	f' u L2 D d' u2 b d F l R' D2 d2 u U2 L R' f r2 b2 f2 R f' L2 f' L2 B' L2 l R' D b' U' L' D' u L' F d U F' L2 U l2 B2 d2 f2 F D' r2 d' u2 r D2 F' L F L' r' u
4.	(2:32.88)	D u' L2 r B f' F u B2 f2 D' d' r' B2 b' f2 L F D d2 u' U' B D2 d2 u2 F' l U2 B' b f' F' L2 l2 r R2 f D b' D2 r2 U2 r B' L r' U' B f D d' u U2 l D2 b2 U' l F'
5.	(2:04.78)	B b' F2 d2 L u' U2 F L' R2 B2 F' u2 L B2 b f2 l' d2 u' L B2 f' D U F l B' L2 l2 R U2 l' R' B2 r' u L2 r R2 u' l' B2 l2 u' R' f' R' U' r' F D2 l B' F2 l' F u B2 F'

New PB average of 5 and single on 5x5!
The 2:04 solve had 28 sec centers, redux was finished at 1:35. I had a bad OLL and a G perm.


----------



## ROOT (Aug 24, 2008)

good day today!

1:09.89 megaminx single  
1:40.02 5x5 single 
new pb of 1:45.xx for BLD


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 25, 2008)

10.56 single on 3x3. it was lucky. PLL skip


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 25, 2008)

5:44.07 single solve on 6x6x6. Glad to finally be sub-6! And I only popped once lol (pushed the piece back in before it fully came out). Now if only I could not pop this thing when solving, I'd totally be sub-5:30 

Chris


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2008)

2.93 (7.40+) 3.11 2.31 2.96 3.11 3.13 2.65 3.41 2.86 3.31 (2.30) => 2.98

No lucky cases.  I tried to roll out that 7.40, but I screwed up the very next solve. Man, I need to do this kind of stuff more often at home!

SS unless otherwise indicated.

2.93 R U R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 R U2 R2 F' R' F R F2 U2 F' U2 F R' F U2 R2 U 
7.40 U R2 U2 R' U R2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U F U' R2 U2 R U F2 R F' R2 F2 
3.11 R' F' R U F' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R F2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 U R2 F U' F' (Ortega)
2.31 R F2 R2 U F2 R' U R' U F' R2 U' F' R2 U' F U' F' U F' R' U' F2 R2 F (CLL)
2.96 U2 F' U R' U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' F U' R U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R
3.11 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' F2 U F' U F' R' U2 F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 U' F' R F2 R'
3.13 F' U R2 U' F U2 F U F' R2 F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U' R2 F U R F R2 F2 U'
2.65 R' U' F U' F U2 F' U2 F R U' R2 U F U2 F R2 F U' R' F U2 R' F R2 (Ortega)
3.41 R U2 R' U2 F' U2 R' F' R U2 F U' R2 U2 F R2 U2 F U F2 U F2 U' R F
2.86 F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F R F R2 F R F2 U F' R U
3.31 R' F R U F R' U F' U' F' U2 F' R' F' R F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U F2 U2
2.30 F R' F' U F' U2 R U R U R2 F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U F2 U R U' F


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 25, 2008)

SK, what does SS mean?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 25, 2008)

I was gonna say Single Segment, but I'm pretty sure it means he used the SunStern method.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> I was gonna say Single Segment, but I'm pretty sure it means he used the SunStern method.



It's politically incorrect to say "SS", nowadays, so I should use one of the other variants...


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 25, 2008)

17.00 average of 12 on 3x3. SO close to sub-17 ugh.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 2.93 (7.40+) 3.11 2.31 2.96 3.11 3.13 2.65 3.41 2.86 3.31 (2.30) => 2.98
> 
> No lucky cases.  I tried to roll out that 7.40, but I screwed up the very next solve. Man, I need to do this kind of stuff more often at home!





wow tim that is amazing! sub-3 with no lucky cases is just phenomenal. where were you when you did this?


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 25, 2008)

After getting my friend's real cube (type A) and riding the bus to get home from school, I'm back to doing OH!!!!!!
This time, I'll get back to trying to average sub-30. New best single, twice in a row!!!!
29.97, then 29.81. The are both full step. (easy F2L.) The 29.81, I locked up on the J perm or else it could have been more like 27.
So the best average of 5 was:
29.97
(29.81)
37.66
30.87 (COLL with Niklas, PLL skip)
(46.06)
=32.83
Finally sub-35 average of 5 and sub-30 single!!!
Then, my hand got really tired and started to get solves about 45-50. 
If that didn't happen, I'd got a sub-40 average of 12.
I'm going to get that soon.
For some reason, my 2H solves just sucked today. I get stuff like 22-31, not one sub-20.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> After getting my friend's real cube (type A) and riding the bus to get home from school, I'm back to doing OH!!!!!!
> This time, I'll get back to trying to average sub-30. New best single, twice in a row!!!!
> 29.97, then 29.81. The are both full step. (easy F2L.) The 29.81, I locked up on the J perm or else it could have been more like 27.
> So the best average of 5 was:
> ...



Nice! I don't practice OH anymore. Hope you beat me at OH and 2H at VA.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks! I never gotten a good OH result a competition, in fact, it usually really sucked; when I averaged about 45s before DC open, I got over 60s there. 2H I always did OK. I hope to average sub-30 OH at VA, get a sub-40 FMC, a successful BLD, and don't really care about anything else.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Thanks! I never gotten a good OH result a competition, in fact, it usually really sucked; when I averaged about 45s before DC open, I got over 60s there. 2H I always did OK. I hope to average sub-30 OH at VA, get a sub-40 FMC, a successful BLD, and don't really care about anything else.



My goals to is win in 2x2 or top 3(Mitchell is rival) or/and AsR, sub-1:20 for 4x4 or/and NR, AsR for FMC, fail all 3 BLD attempts, and sub-1 OH. And if there is clock....NR or AsR

EDIT: Clock Mean of 3: (3rd day of practicing)

13.94, 17.93, 17.63 = 16.50


----------



## qqwref (Aug 26, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> It's politically incorrect to say "SS", nowadays, so I should use one of the other variants...



Well, you could just refer to it as the Akkersdijk-Sun-Stern method, or ASS.


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 26, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > It's politically incorrect to say "SS", nowadays, so I should use one of the other variants...
> ...



Or we could start naming methods after how they are used and not people, as it's going to invariably lead to bickering (as we're seeing now).

M2 = good. ASS = bad.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 26, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...


Do you have a good name for SS?
I tried to find one for MGLS but there isn't an obvious way to describe it that sounds good. :

Anyhow, I'll just suggest GASS, since I was the first to know an alg for every SS case. 
(Really, I was going to use MGLS for 2x2x2, but the algs turned out to be much more horrible for 2x2x2 than I expected.)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 26, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



GASS is a terrible name: ASS is better.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 26, 2008)

MistArts said:


> My goals to is win in 2x2 or top 3(Mitchell is rival) or/and AsR, sub-1:20 for 4x4 or/and NR, AsR for FMC, fail all 3 BLD attempts, and sub-1 OH. And if there is clock....NR or AsR
> 
> EDIT: Clock Mean of 3: (3rd day of practicing)
> 
> 13.94, 17.93, 17.63 = 16.50



i've had an idea: we can race to a clock continental record? mines a bit harder (beating dan's 9.84 rather than gunji's 11.04) but i think we should do it. maybe make it an actual bet, with a prize(something small like stickers) to make it more interesting. or two separate bets for single and avg.


oh accomplishments:
1:43.89 on a 2-4 relay, on video too
3x3: 26 BAD!! the f2l is seriously painful to watch
2x2: 7 ok for a relay
4x4: 1:10 (19 sec centers, 23 edges, 28 3x3)
messed up during opposite centers as well. but basically i need to not suck at 3x3. wouldve helped this a lot.

1:29.08 avg of 12 on 4x4, no warmup, not an RA.

my new 4x4 owns.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Aug 26, 2008)

Finally my first sub-20 solve  
my time was 19.96 which is ofcourse VERY minimal but I'm very happy and it seems to be a "magic" thing to be sub-20 
I hope to get more solves like this.
My average is about 26-27 seconds btw


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 26, 2008)

Another PLL time-attack record: 51.97 =D Sub-50 looks more realistic in the very near future.

Info: I've just checked, and the total move-count for my PLL time-attack is 275 moves (FTM). That works out at 5.29 mps, which surprises me a bit. My route needs optimising still, but I have small chains that follow onto each other well:

*GGGG*UUZHAA*JRJR*TY*FVENN*

(*Bold* denotes good chain.) When I work out the best order, I'm sure that alone will knock off a good few seconds.


----------



## Dene (Aug 27, 2008)

Average: 17.18 sec.
Individual Times: 16.89, 16.78, 16.81, 18.99, 15.33, 15.14, (20.03), 17.06, (14.11), 17.48, 19.81, 17.53
This was a long time in coming. It beats my previous record by over half a second (my previous record was in fact, 17.81  )


----------



## MistArts (Aug 27, 2008)

32HTM Linear solution!

I don't do linear much...

Scramble: L2 R' U D' R L D' F D' B F2 R' B U D' R L' U D L2 R' B' U2 R B' R F2 D' R' D2

Solution: L U2 D' F2 L D' R D2 U' B U D' R2 D R D' R D R' U R' D' R U' D R' U' R D' R' U R (32)

2x2x2 Block: L U2 D' F2 L (5)
Triple-X Cross + All edges oriented!: D' R D2 U' B U D' (12) !!
Leave 3 corners: R2 D R D' R D R' U R' D' R U' (24)
Finish: D R' U' R D' R' U R (32)

I'm going to try one hour after I finish my homework.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 27, 2008)

MistArts,That's nice!

My accomplishments:
27.69 OH single.

2H PLLS:
single/average 10/12
Uccw: 1.11/1.21
Ucw: 1.17/1.30
J1: 1.36/1.63
J2: 1.65/2.01
T: 1.68/1.88
Y: 1.86/2.20
V: 1.88/2.14
H: 1.45/1.66
Z: 1.50/2.03

M2 edges only: memo about 80 seconds, total about 3 min.
I hope to memo in under 40seconds soon and total under 2min.
Then the whole cube in under 3min. It is possible.
Summer isn't over yet, though vacation is. I will accomplish this goal!

Edit: single was 27.69, not 27.61


----------



## qqwref (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess I might as well post this: got a crazy 1:17.83 single on 5x5 the other day. Edges were kind of easy and the whole thing was very fast. I posted it to the UWR list and it looks like it's up now, which is nice 
Still haven't been on the news for setting an unofficial record though. (really!)


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 27, 2008)

MistArts said:


> 32HTM Linear solution!
> 
> I don't do linear much...
> 
> ...


I had the same first 12 moves as you i think, but it ended up being 41


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 27, 2008)

woo! i got my missing link yesterday from ebay and i can now solve it, even with parity!!

i found my own method and i searched nothing, im so proud of myself! lol


my best time is 4:52.xx


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 28, 2008)

2.59 avg of 5 nothing special


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 28, 2008)

new magic record- 1.67
i had a DNF (with one flap that fell down ) and it was 1.54!! wahh


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 28, 2008)

restrung magic in 5:34.90 min. Thats a string every 9.7 seconds. very very happy with speed re-stringing. Though I will never do this again


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm getting my 3x3 times back for like the 3rd time in a 4 week period.


and to the guy above me: Your signature is epic.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 2.59 avg of 5 nothing special



Any lucky cases?


----------



## Garmon (Aug 28, 2008)

First sub 2 minute OH finally!


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 28, 2008)

38.49 OH average of 10/12. Will beat this very soon. Very inconsistent times.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2008)

Slow-turning average of 50:

Average: 19.80
Fastest Time: 16.54
Slowest Time: 24.67
Standard Deviation: 01.96

Best 10 of 12:

Average: 18.59 seconds
Standard Deviation: 00.98
Individual Times: 17.68, 19.02, 17.85, (17.54), 19.47, 17.97, 17.66, (22.16), 18.68, 20.35, 17.63, 19.58

Breakdown:

16.xx: 1
17.xx: 10
18.xx: 11
19.xx: 8
20.xx: 6
21.xx: 5
22.xx: 7
23.xx: 1
24.xx: 1

Too many 22s =/ 

This isn't much slower than my "average" average (~18.25), probably because my look-ahead is better, but I'm not turning as fast. Also, I got ~10 U perms, which probably helped my times. Also, my look-ahead now "feels" fantastic; I could swear I can almost see through walls now...


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 29, 2008)

Megaminx solve: 2:58.31; new record and first sub-3 solve. Its my first solve since the US Nationals (maybe second, but I don't remember).


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 29, 2008)

3:47 2x2-5x5 relay the other day. and when i do relays i do 4x4 first and on that relay i got a new 4x4 PB, 1 min


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2008)

WTF, i come back from the snow and a week of not much cubing and then this happens:

Statistics for 08-29-2008 16:49:20

Average: 16.73
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 13.36
Worst Time: 20.84
Individual Times:
1.	16.25	D L2 R U2 B F' D' R D2 U R' B' F2 D' F D U2 R2 B' R' D' L U F R2
2.	(20.84)	L2 U2 B2 F' L' R B' F2 D' U2 L' B' D L' U2 L R2 D2 F' U B R D2 U' R
3.	(13.36)	R2 F L' R2 F' L2 B F' L' R' B' R' D' U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' R B D' R' B F
4.	14.48	F2 D' U' L D U F U2 B' F2 D U' L2 B' F2 L' B D' U B F D' B R2 B2
5.	18.69	B2 F2 U F R2 D' U2 F' L2 B F2 L2 R' U' R2 D U' F L' R2 F2 D' U B F
6.	19.24	L2 R' F2 L' B L R2 B R2 U' L' R2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F R' F2 D U2 B2 L'
7.	15.58	D2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L R B2 F' L D' L2 U' L2 B L2 D2 B D B F R U2 F
8.	17.45	B2 D B' F2 R2 B L D2 U F U L' D' U L2 R U2 B R2 F' U' L2 U' B2 F
9.	14.36	D' U2 F' L' U2 F2 L B D U2 B F' D' U2 B2 F U L' B' F' L R2 B2 L' U
10.	17.69	D2 B' F2 L' F2 U R2 B' F' R2 D U R' U R' U F2 L' R' B L' F' R2 B U2
11.	18.25	D B2 F2 R' B2 D' L R2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 B' L' D F D' B' L2 R' F2 U' B2 D
12.	15.34	B F' L U' L' R D' U2 F2 R2 U B' F2 L R' U F' U' B2 F L B F D2 U


One thing to say: YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 29, 2008)

Statistics for 08-29-2008 05:17:14

Average: 23.77
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 21.60
Worst Time: 30.79
Individual Times: 
1.	24.04	L U' B L2 B2 F L R' B2 F' U2 B U B' D' U' R' U' B' F2 L2 R2 F' R D 
2.	23.23	D' B' L' R' U L' R D L R D' U2 R' D U' L R2 D' U2 R2 B' F' D' R2 D' 
3.	23.45	U2 L' R' B2 L' F2 D' L2 R' B F2 D' R D B2 L' F L B F2 D B' L2 R2 U2 
4.	23.33	L D2 U' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 B F' R' B F2 L2 R2 U' L' U' F2 D U' B F U2 
5.	25.22	R' U2 F2 D B2 F' D U L R B F L B F D2 U2 F2 L' R D U2 B F R 
6.	(30.79)	L2 R' U B F' L B' U' L R D' R B2 F' D2 L2 R' B' D' L2 R' B2 D U B2 
7.	23.97	B2 D U2 B' F R' U R U2 B2 F L' R D' L' R2 D' F2 L2 R' D' U L' B F 
8.	24.72	F2 U' L2 R D' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B' D L2 R' U R2 B' L' R' B2 F R' F D' U 
9.	23.44	D U2 L2 F L U' F L2 D' U2 L D2 L D R' F2 D' L' D' R2 B2 L R2 U' L2 
10.	22.37	R2 B F D' U2 F' L R D2 U B U2 L R2 D2 U2 F R B F' U B D' U' R 
11.	(21.60)	R' B' L' R U' B2 F L F' D2 B2 L' F D U' B' F L R B F2 U R2 B F' 
12.	23.89	B' L2 R F2 U B' D2 F' L2 R D' U L2 R U2 B' U L2 B F' U L' R B' F' 


YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!! 
New OH pb avg of 12!! im SO happy!  I lubed 3 of my cubes tonight and one of them was my White DIY and it TOTALLY helped and got so good i wasnt expecting it but too loose for 2h but I thought it could be good for OH and OMG I TOTALLY LOVE IT! Im so happy right now! This was RA of around 14-15 solves or so and i was SO happy yes!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 29, 2008)

Average of 25:

Average: 18.01
Fastest Time: 15.89
Slowest Time: 20.31
Standard Deviation: 01.19

Breakdown:

15.xx: 1
16.xx: 3
17.xx: 10
18.xx: 6
19.xx: 4
20.xx: 1

Only one sup-20 =D I prefer to get at least 1 sub-15 in an average of 25 though =/

Best 10 of 12:

----- JNetCube Best Average for Fri Aug 29 16:05:19 BST 2008 -----

Average: 17.65
Fastest Time: 15.89
Slowest Time: 19.95
Standard Deviation: 01.11

Individual Times:
1) 18.24 F R2 L2 U' D R F L R' U R D R2 F2 U2 D2 R L' B2 U2 B D2 B' R L
2) 18.84 U L D' R B2 R2 B F2 L2 U B L' D L F2 B R D2 F2 B2 R' U' L D2 L2
3) 18.77 L2 D B' L2 F2 B2 L B R2 B' D2 U B2 R' L2 B2 U' F2 B' D2 F L2 F U R'
4) 17.41 D2 U' L' B L F2 B2 L2 F' U' B R' D U' F' R2 D' F' R' L2 D' B' D' U2 B2
5) (19.95) B2 F2 L F2 U2 D2 F R' B2 U2 F' R F2 U D2 F2 R2 F B' L2 D' R D F' L2
6) 17.52 R2 F' L' D B' U' L' D' L2 D U' L D2 R' L2 F2 L B D L2 D' U2 L' R' B
7) (15.89) U D' L' F R L' U2 B' F2 R2 U F2 R' B' R2 U' L' D L' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2
8) 16.05 L' U2 R' L U2 R' U2 L D' U B2 F D2 F2 B L B' L D B U2 L U' F L
9) 19.33 B' R2 D' B2 U2 D' B R F2 L2 D' F U' R2 U' R D L2 R2 B D' R B L D
10) 17.22 U' F D2 F' D B' L2 R2 B' D' B2 D F2 B2 L R U F2 D' L' R' U' D' B2 F
11) 16.51 D2 U' L R2 F' L U2 D2 F' B2 U' F' R' L U2 D' L' B' D' R L2 D2 R D F'
12) 16.59 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 B D R' D2 U L' B' U' R' D' B' U2 R L' U R B' R D'


----------



## MistArts (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm out of pratice...I need to be better.

Statistics for 08-29-2008 11:40:49

Cubes Solved: 98/100
Number of Pops: 7
Average: 7.10
Standard Deviation: 2.73
Best Time: 2.75
Worst Time: 24.25
Individual Times:


----------



## Athefre (Aug 29, 2008)

Is that how 2x2 scrambles are always done? It seems like you would already know the position and orientation of DBL. Of course that doesn't matter when trying to scramble the cube but does it not affect your preinspection speed?


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2008)

3OH:
PLL skip, 25.xx seconds.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 29, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Worst Time: 24.25



??? Strange enough.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I guess I might as well post this: got a crazy 1:17.83 single on 5x5 the other day. Edges were kind of easy and the whole thing was very fast. I posted it to the UWR list and it looks like it's up now, which is nice
> Still haven't been on the news for setting an unofficial record though. (really!)



its only averages, or relays apparently, that make the news. single solves do not.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 29, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Worst Time: 24.25
> ...



Popped and messed up 3 times on PBL.



Athefre said:


> Is that how 2x2 scrambles are always done? It seems like you would already know the position and orientation of DBL. Of course that doesn't matter when trying to scramble the cube but does it not affect your preinspection speed?



Throw it in the air and catch it. And that's not how they are done.


----------



## Raffael (Aug 29, 2008)

New 4x4 PB single:1:36.97
New 4x4 PB average: 1:48.50

With which I have proven that Beer is the new BEST lube in town.
(Arnaud would just not believe me on Dutch Masters.) 

btw: Kids, don't try this at home.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2008)

get ready for this new clock mean of three:


8.41 seconds...

10.25, 6.59, 8.39.

10.25 was normal, 8.39 had 3 skipped clocks, but was just very smooth, 6.59 was obviously quite lucky. here is the scramble, generated by my calculator:

UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd

pretty sweet scramble isnt it?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 29, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I might as well post this: got a crazy 1:17.83 single on 5x5 the other day. Edges were kind of easy and the whole thing was very fast. I posted it to the UWR list and it looks like it's up now, which is nice
> ...



also 7x7 with feet i guess isnt big enough to make it on their either


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

17.84 with a F Perm!  I average 24-25


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> its only averages, or relays apparently, that make the news. single solves do not.



It's not averages that get on the news, since I have the 6x6 and 7x7 averages (and will probably keep them for a while since everyone else seems to be really lazy). And it's not relays, since I have the 2-7 relay (and will probably keep that too because it was fast). I don't know what to think...


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 29, 2008)

9:00.36 7x7 solve. I've probably done 15 solves max. ever.


----------



## Dene (Aug 29, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Or beating the UWR by almost 30 minutes isn't good enough either!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2008)

Dene said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



i guess only avgs and relays for 2-5 then. or maybe your 6 and 7 avgs didnt make it up there because you were the first, so you didnt technically "break" the record.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow.

0.88 2x2x2 solve.

I don't have the scramble.

I scrambled from a scrambled cube from a previously messed up solve.

Solution: U2 L' U L

*shocked*


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i guess only avgs and relays for 2-5 then. or maybe your 6 and 7 avgs didnt make it up there because you were the first, so you didnt technically "break" the record.



I was only the first for 6x6 average. What I hear is that it's some combination of event popularity and how new the event is; however, I don't think it's fair that someone can set a record and not get on the news, but someone else can get on the news for breaking that record. I guess I should go get an insane time, wait for a few months, and THEN post it, yes?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 30, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > its only averages, or relays apparently, that make the news. single solves do not.
> ...



EVERYONE else? i dont think doign over 40 7x7 solves in one day is me being lazy at all 

plus I have done many avgs so i dont think im lazy at all ?


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 30, 2008)

woot! new single!!
24.82

heres the avg from cubetimer i took when i got it...

24: 00:42.01 x 
23: 00:27.85 x 
22: 00:34.03 x 
21: 00:31.60 x 
20: 00:33.57 x 
19: 00:34.28 x 
18: 00:35.71 x 
17: 00:34.89 x 
16: 00:34.00 x 
15: 00:34.82 x 
14: 00:34.81 x 
13: 00:36.60 x 
12: 00:35.87 x 
11: 00:38.85 x 
10: 00:27.81 x 
9: 00:32.36 x 
8: 00:27.15 x 
7: 00:31.31 x 
6: 00:24.82 x 
5: 00:31.70 x 
4: 00:36.01 x 
3: 00:36.32 x 
2: 00:36.21 x 
1: 00:38.60 x 


Average: 00:33.80 
Best: 00:24.82 
Avg. 5: 00:33.81 
3 of 5: 00:33.07 
Avg. 10: 00:34.28 
10 of 12: 00:34.11 

pretty good avg too! i am officially sub 35 i think...


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2008)

Statistics for 08-30-2008 13:04:13

Average: 1:25.14
Standard Deviation: 7.07
Best Time: 1:11.95
Worst Time: 1:40.42
Individual Times:
1.	1:24.77	Uw R2 D Rw2 Uw2 B D2 Uw2 U' L D2 Uw2 U Rw' R' B' F L' R' B' Fw F2 U2 B2 F U' Fw D2 U' R2 Fw D Fw' Uw' L2 Fw' F2 D L Uw	P
2.	(1:11.95)	L' R Uw' Rw B2 Fw F' L B Fw F Uw' U L' Fw' Uw' L Rw2 R' D2 R' F R2 D' Uw U2 Fw Rw2 Uw' R2 U' B Fw2 U R2 B R B' Fw2 R'	P
3.	1:28.08	Fw' Rw D2 B F D' U2 Fw' Uw' B Fw' R2 D B' Fw' Uw' R U' B Fw' F L Rw2 F2 D' U Rw R2 U' L U' Rw2 B2 U F' Uw' L' D' U2 Fw2	OP
4.	1:27.98	Rw2 R B2 Uw B L' R2 D' Uw B' Fw2 F Rw2 D U R2 Uw' U2 Fw2 U2 R2 U2 Rw F' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 R2 D Rw' D' Rw2 Uw2 U	OP
5.	(1:40.42)	U' L Rw2 Fw' U' B' Fw2 F' L' Rw' F D2 F L Rw R2 B' Fw' Rw2 Fw F U2 Fw' L' Rw R U' L2 Rw2 B2 U2 B Uw' Rw' R2 B2 F Rw2 Uw U	OP
6.	1:20.08	L2 D2 Uw Fw Uw2 B' L' Rw' D2 B2 Fw F2 L R2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw F L' Fw D2 L Rw D' B Uw U2 Rw R B2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R F2 Uw' U B'
7.	1:39.80	Rw' R Uw2 Rw' D' Uw2 U F' Rw2 R D' Uw' U B2 Fw' F R' D2 Uw U' R Uw' U Fw' D' Uw' U L2 Rw' U2 F2 Rw' Uw2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 Fw U	OP
8.	1:13.61	Uw Fw L' Rw2 R Uw U' R2 D Uw U' Rw2 Uw2 R2 D U' L' Uw L2 Rw' R' D' Uw U2 Rw' R' Fw D' U B2 U2 B' Fw' D' Uw U2 B' F L' Rw'	O
9.	1:26.25	Fw2 D' U' B Fw D2 Uw2 Fw L Fw D2 U' L R2 B Fw' F D Rw2 F2 Rw' D F R2 Fw2 L' Rw' R2 D Uw L F2 Rw R' U F' D U' L F
10.	1:15.59	Fw Uw2 Fw R' D2 Uw2 U Fw U L2 Fw' R Uw U Rw D' B2 F' D B Fw2 U' F' D L2 Rw' D U F R' Fw L U Rw R Fw2 U B Fw F'	O with PLL skip
11.	1:26.08	D' Uw U L F2 U' Fw Rw F Rw2 D U2 Fw2 L D2 Uw2 Rw' R Uw Rw' B' U' Rw B Rw B' F R U2 F2 Uw2 B F2 Rw' R' D L' Rw2 R Uw2	OP
12.	1:29.17	U' B L' Rw B2 Fw' F2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw U2 L' Rw2 Uw' U' B' L2 D' Fw' R Fw' F U' B' Uw2 B Fw L2 Rw Fw' F L' Rw2 R Uw' Rw2 F' R'	OP






YAY!

4x4.


OH

Statistics for 08-30-2008 13:32:29

Average: 46.38
Standard Deviation: 4.57
Best Time: 39.25
Worst Time: 1:00.11
Individual Times:
1.	43.86	U' R' F2 U L2 B2 L' R2 U' L R F2 L' U L2 D U' R' U2 L' R B2 D' F' R2
2.	45.70	U2 B F D U L R2 D' B2 U' L2 R F' D B' F D U L R B' F2 U R2 D'
3.	(39.25)	D2 U2 L2 R B' D U2 B2 F L D U B2 L B2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 D' U' L2 R2 F2
4.	47.30	D' U' B2 F2 L R D U2 B' F2 L' R D U2 B R B D2 U' R B F2 R2 B' U2
5.	40.88	D B' F2 L' F D2 L R2 D' U' F2 D' U L2 R' B2 F U2 F' D B' D B L' B
6.	56.67	F D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L U L2 D2 U2 B D2 B D U2 L' B' F2 L' U F' R B' F'
7.	48.39	L2 R2 U L2 R' B L2 R2 U' R' F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L' U2 B F2 D U2 L
8.	(1:00.11)	R2 B2 F' L' R2 D' L F' U' F2 L' R U B' R' D' U2 F' R2 B L R F2 L2 B'
9.	45.47	D2 B2 U2 L2 D U B L B' F R B D2 U2 R B' R' F U2 B' F' D' U R2 B'
10.	39.64	D R2 B L' D2 L2 D' B' L B U' L2 U' R' U' L R' U2 B F' L' R B2 F U'
11.	45.76	U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B F D U' B U' F R F2 R U2 L' D' U F2 L D B2 F2 R'
12.	50.12	B' D U2 F' R F' L F2 L' D' U' L' R B F2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 D U F2 D2 U'

2x2:
Statistics for 08-30-2008 13:52:44

Average: 5.50
Standard Deviation: 0.66
Best Time: 2.92
Worst Time: 6.86
Individual Times:
1.	6.30	U F' U' F2 R' F U F' U F' U R F' U' R' U' F2 U2 F' U' R F R U R
2.	4.64	U2 F2 R F U' R F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F R F U2 F U F2 U' R
3.	5.42	R F U2 F2 U F2 R F U' F R' U F2 U R U' R' U2 F U R' U' F2 U2 F
4.	(2.92)	R U' F R2 U' F' R' U' R2 F U' F U R2 F R2 U R' U' R F R F2 R' F
5.	6.17	U2 F' R2 U R2 F' R F U' F R2 U' F R' U R U R F' R F2 R2 F' R2 F'
6.	4.23	U' R U2 R U' F U2 R F U R' F2 R' U2 R' U F' R F' R U' R2 F2 R2 U2
7.	6.16	F' U' F R' F2 R F2 R' U' R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R F' R' U2 R2 U F U' F2
8.	5.64	R2 F R2 U F' R F U' F' R F R2 F2 R F R2 F U R' U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2
9.	5.50	U R' U' R' F U2 R U' R U2 R U' F2 U2 F' U F' U F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F
10.	5.94	F R F' U R' U' R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F U R F U F2 R2 F' R2 U F'
11.	(6.86)	F' R' U F2 R F R F U R' U2 R2 F R F2 U R' F' U2 R' F2 U2 R F' R2
12.	4.98	U R' F2 U F' U2 F' U R F' U2 R2 U' R F' R2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 R F R U'


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 30, 2008)

WOO yeah, i love this new CCT  it actually has square 1 scrambles 

Average: 43.98
Standard Deviation: 7.28
Best Time: 30.59
Worst Time: 56.05
Individual Times:
1.	(30.59)	(1,6) (-3,6) (2,3) (3,0) (1,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,5) (0,1) (3,0) (6,3) (0,5)
2.	39.77	(3,6) (6,-3) (-4,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (-4,0) (3,4) (2,2) (4,4) (6,2) (0,2) (-4,1) (-1,5) (0,1) (6,0)
3.	49.83	(-5,6) (0,3) (-4,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (-2,4) (4,2) (0,4) (2,4) (-4,4)
4.	49.88	(0,-4) (0,3) (0,1) (6,3) (5,0) (-5,3) (5,3) (0,3) (1,3) (0,5) (0,3) (-3,0) (1,4) (6,0) (6,5) (-5,0) (-1,0)
5.	31.14	(0,6) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (-5,3) (0,2) (6,1) (0,5) (6,5) (-5,0) (3,0) (6,3) (3,2) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,2)
6.	45.77	(0,-1) (0,6) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (6,1) (0,1) (0,5) (0,5) (0,1) (4,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (2,4) (2,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (-2,3)
7.	(56.05)	(4,3) (5,-3) (3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (4,0) (-3,4) (3,2) (1,2) (-5,2) (3,0) (3,0)
8.	37.08	(0,0) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-1,3) (-5,4) (-1,0) (3,0) (3,4) (4,0) (0,5) (0,2) (0,1) (6,3)
9.	52.26	(4,6) (0,-3) (6,5) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,5) (0,3) (2,0) (6,1) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-4,1) (0,5) (4,5) (-3,0)
10.	45.39	(6,6) (6,-3) (-4,0) (4,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (0,5) (0,4) (-5,0) (-5,4) (0,4) (6,0) (1,0) (-1,3) (0,3) (-2,3)
11.	35.48	(0,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (6,1) (0,5) (-5,0) (-3,2) (4,2) (-3,0) (1,4) (-2,0) (-2,2) (0,5) (-2,4) (-3,2) (-2,0)
12.	53.20	(-5,5) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,3) (3,4) (-1,3) (0,4) (-4,3) (6,2) (2,1) (4,0) (0,3) (2,4) (0,1) (6,5)


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 30, 2008)

It took me 26 solves to get a sub 20 rolling average. I think I need more free time to practice. Oh well, that's what school/work/girlfriend does to you.


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2008)

100 solves:

Statistics for 08-30-2008 16:20:44

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 17.47
Standard Deviation: 2.51
Best Time: 11.47
Worst Time: 28.67
Individual Times:


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2008)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sat Aug 30 11:03:36 BST 2008 -----

Average: 1:50.04
Fastest Time: 1:36.14
Slowest Time: 2:03.26
Standard Deviation: 07.39

Individual Times:
1) (2:03.26) b2 u2 d F' R L2 D2 R2 U D2 B' R' r2 u' r' l' U' l' R' u B' l d2 L2 u2 F u' d R r f L' R2 f' u2 l2 f2 r2 l D
2) 2:03.11 F f' D B2 F' D2 b l2 R2 U2 f' r' F2 f r2 f' F2 d' u' l' R' U B2 d2 r B F d l' F' f' R2 F2 f' r' L b f r' d
3) 1:37.28 d2 f' u' F B2 D2 B2 d2 U2 l2 U u2 L' R u' R2 u B u' r D L' b L2 U2 l' R2 F2 b2 R b2 R' U2 d r' U F2 l2 u2 F'
4) 1:48.84 r2 D2 d F2 b2 u r u2 U R B r d2 U L' B2 f2 l d L f' r2 F2 f' U L B r b u2 l' b f2 r2 F2 d' U' l2 B' R'
5) (1:36.14) R' B2 F u U L2 U l' L U L2 B2 l2 D' F2 D2 f2 b d' B2 U2 B d2 R2 b D2 R2 D f' u b2 u2 L' B' F u2 f2 U' f' u2
6) 1:53.53 F2 b D b r2 d2 b R2 u' L' l' D' b2 L2 b B L U2 B f' d l' b F' u' B d R' u2 D2 F L' U2 r' l2 f d' L2 u2 f
7) 1:54.05 F D2 l D2 f b2 L' B' u2 B2 r' B b2 D F' l d2 l2 R b2 l' R' D' U' B' U2 u r D' r2 B b2 R2 d2 F2 u' d L' d' U'
8) 1:44.32 L2 U2 r2 L2 d' F' R B D l2 R' d2 B2 b l2 R2 d' D B2 l2 d' D2 b d R2 u2 F' d r2 U2 F2 f l' f2 d' u' f d R' U2
9) 1:57.78 U R f' D2 U' F' b L' l2 f' l U' l d U F U' R' r' D2 L' F' r f2 R' d l2 b l' d' f' L2 B F' U2 l2 F' r2 D2 d2
10) 1:49.36 F' U2 D F D2 r u B u D' f2 L2 R2 D r2 D' d R2 f2 R' U l' f2 b R2 D2 u f u2 U l2 b2 r' U D' l F' U F' u'
11) 1:47.53 D2 b d' B2 r l2 d2 L2 r b D F2 u B2 D2 f R2 f' l L' U r2 u' L B2 F2 d' b f2 U2 L' B d b U2 D F' U2 D2 L2
12) 1:44.62 u F2 b r2 R2 d' u' f U l' f L2 u2 D' r F' d U' L U D2 f d F2 U2 R2 u' D' F' U' u B r' d2 r f2 B' R l' B'

My arms hurt sooo much. My 4x4x4 is so stiff and locks up so much that I just don't want to do 10 of 12 averages that often. Anyway, new PB single and PB average, so I'm quite happy. It doesn't take away from the fact that I'm awful at 4x4x4, but meh.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 30, 2008)

I suggest that if you put a big average....put it on size 1.


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

Or, don't post the scrambles too. We don't need them, unless it is a lucky case easy solve etc.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2008)

If you do a large average on Jnet, how do you just get the individual times for each solve, rather than the scrambles too?


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> If you do a large average on Jnet, how do you just get the individual times for each solve, rather than the scrambles too?



Using notepad


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2008)

Average of 50:

Average: 17.58
Fastest Time: 13.48
Slowest Time: 19.98
Standard Deviation: 01.47

15.25 17.66 17.84 13.48 18.45 18.31 19.45 18.77 19.57 19.91 17.41 18.16 16.67 18.50 19.28 18.31 18.83 16.11 18.12 18.53 18.55 14.56 18.71 15.31 16.55 17.33 17.12 17.81 14.81 19.02 16.69 15.02 18.36 18.11 18.47 15.12 17.39 17.95 18.03 18.23 16.91 17.99 18.25 17.66 19.53 19.98 17.50 16.45 16.83 16.39

Best 10 of 12:

Average: 16.77
Fastest Time: 14.56
Slowest Time: 19.02
Standard Deviation: 01.37

(14.56) 18.71 15.31 16.55 17.33 17.12 17.81 14.81 (19.02) 16.69 15.02 18.36

... that was time consuming to format.

Edit:

An accomplishment for me, considering I don't function well when I'm tired:

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sun Aug 31 00:14:47 BST 2008 -----

Average: 17.11
Fastest Time: 15.47
Slowest Time: 19.80
Standard Deviation: 01.01

Individual Times:
1) 16.64 D2 R2 F L D' B' L2 D2 R2 L F L' U R2 U' L F2 D F2 B2 L2 F' L2 D B'
2) 15.61 R' B D2 L' R' D2 B2 F' U' D2 R2 U F D' U L U' F' U' F U' B' R2 F2 D'
3) (15.47) D2 R' D' L B2 L' R F' D' F L' F' R F2 D2 R' F2 B' D' F D' F' R2 L D2
4) 16.67 F B2 L2 D' U' R2 F B2 L F D' L B U2 B' D F2 U' R' F' L D U2 R D'
5) 17.27 D' L' R' B D2 L2 D' B D2 L' D2 U' F' U2 B F' D' R U' D B R U F L'
6) 18.47 D2 B2 U2 R2 F R' L B L B F' L' B' R U' D L F U2 B' D B F' D' U
7) (19.80) B' D R2 F R U' R L' F L' D' R' D' F' R D' F B2 L2 R2 B' L2 U F2 U'
8) 18.36 R U' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B R D F' B' L2 U B2 D2 L' U' L2 B' F U2 R' B' F
9) 16.26 B2 F' L U2 F' L' F' D' U R F' R' B2 L U D2 B L2 D F R' U F' D' F2
10) 18.25 D' L F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R' F2 L R2 U' R' F B' R D' F L R B F2 D2 F2
11) 16.12 L D B2 F R2 B' U2 R' D' L R U B' R U' L D L' D L2 U2 F L' B2 D'
12) 17.44 F R' F2 U F R2 F2 B' R2 F R' B2 D' L2 B' F D R' U' L F U2 F2 L' R'

It's past midnight and I almost got a sub-17 average. Yay.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 31, 2008)

Computer 5x5x5:

Single: 1:13.91

Average: 1:21.71

(1:16.86), 1:26.22, 1:16.88, 1:22.31, 1:25.66, 1:22.45, 1:19.58, 1:18.50, 1:20.36, 1:17.25, (1:31.98), 1:27.91

Last 2 could've been better


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy **** ^^ Average is nearly better than the WR

EDIT:

Statistics for 08-31-2008 12:40:26

Average: 16.69
Standard Deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 14.56
Worst Time: 19.62
Individual Times:
1.	15.64	L R2 B' F D U' L2 D R B' D' B D' B F2 L B F L' R F2 D' U' R2 B'
2.	(19.62)	D B' F D' U2 F' D2 U B' F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D U' R2 U L' R' U B L' B2
3.	16.78	B L' R D2 F D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U B F U2 F R B2 F R' B' F2 L2 B D F
4.	(14.56)	U B' D L2 R' U' R B D U B' F R D L' R D U2 F2 R D B2 L R2 D
5.	17.61	B D' U2 R' B F R B D2 L' R F2 R B2 D2 U L' F' R' D2 U L' U F' R2
6.	18.59	U2 L' R' D' F L' U2 F2 L' R2 D U L' U' B' F' L U L R' F' R U2 L' R2
7.	17.28	D' U2 B' R F' U' R' U L U R D U2 B2 F' L2 U2 B F D2 U B' D' F L'
8.	14.67	F' R2 B F R B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 L B F2 L' R' B D2 B U' L D U'
9.	17.34	L2 D' U R' D' U' R2 D R2 F' R' D2 U' R U' B2 F2 D2 B' F' R2 D2 U B U2
10.	16.89	U' B F2 D2 B F2 U L D2 U2 B' U B2 F2 L U B D R' U' F' L R F D
11.	16.95	B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' U F2 U2 B' F2 D' B R' D R' D U B2 L' D U L' R
12.	15.17	L' R' D U' L R U B2 F2 L' R2 B' F D2 U L' R2 D' B F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F'


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 31, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Holy **** ^^ Average is nearly better than the WR


That's because it's a computer cube. Computer cubes don't need fingertricks, re-grips, lock ups, pops, ect. But it's not as fun


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Holy **** ^^ Average is nearly better than the WR
> ...



still. It's amazing.

4x4:

Statistics for 08-31-2008 14:09:17

Average: 1:23.63
Standard Deviation: 5.11
Best Time: 1:11.20
Worst Time: 1:37.61
Individual Times:
1.	1:20.11	L' Rw U2 Fw2 Uw B L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 U' Rw R2 Fw' F Rw D' Rw2 B' R2 B Fw Uw' F L' B' Fw2 Rw2 D' U' Rw2 U2 B' R2 Fw' F D2 Uw U' Fw2
2.	1:21.30	Uw2 L F2 L2 U Fw2 F2 L2 D2 L2 Uw' R Uw2 F L Rw2 R D' B' D Uw B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D' Rw D2 L R Fw F D' Uw' U' L' D F2
3.	(1:11.20)	D Uw' U' Rw' R' D2 Uw U Rw' R U Fw2 R2 B' L2 F L2 B2 Fw F' D' Uw' B Fw' Rw2 D' Uw' Rw2 R U B Fw' Uw U2 Fw2 Uw U' B Fw2 F'
4.	1:30.30	B2 Fw' L2 U R D' U B' Uw2 L2 R B' D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R' F' Uw2 Rw Uw U F2 D' Uw U B' Fw' U' B' Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 B F2 Uw B2 L' R'
5.	1:31.45	Uw F2 L Rw R' Uw' F2 U' Rw2 F2 R' F2 Rw B L2 D' Rw Fw' D L2 U2 B' Fw2 F' U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 U2 Rw' R' Fw' Uw' B Fw F' D Uw2 U2 Fw'
6.	1:22.36	R' F' L' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw F' L' R D F R F' L Uw2 F' Uw' Fw' L' D2 U L2 D U2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw F' R Fw2 D Uw Fw Rw' B2 L Rw2 Fw'
7.	1:21.50	D Uw B' L Rw R2 F' Rw' F2 L Rw2 B2 Rw R' U2 B2 Fw2 F D B' F R2 F Uw2 U Fw' L R2 Uw2 B2 Rw' B R B2 Fw2 L2 D U' L' U'
8.	1:30.34	F' Rw R D Uw2 Rw R F2 U Fw2 D' R' Fw' Rw' B' D R' Uw2 F' Uw Rw2 B' R' Uw' B D2 Uw2 U' Rw R2 B Fw2 L' D' Rw F2 D2 L2 U Rw
9.	(1:37.61)	U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw R D R' D Uw2 U' B' Rw2 Uw L' Rw2 R2 F Rw R Fw2 F2 D' Uw U2 B D' Uw Rw D' Rw' F2 U Rw' Fw2 D Uw2 U' L2 Rw' R'
10.	1:22.12	B2 Fw2 Uw2 F D' Fw' L B2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B2 L Fw' F D2 U2 B2 U Fw' R U L2 Rw' D' U' B Uw' L Rw2 R' D2 Uw2 U L2 D2 Uw2 U Fw L'
11.	1:14.55	B' Fw F2 Rw B D U Fw' U2 Rw' R D' Uw2 U Rw' Fw2 Uw' U2 L' Fw Rw2 D' R' B2 F' Uw U' L2 B2 Fw' F Uw' L2 Uw' U' R Fw' L' Rw' R'
12.	1:22.31	Fw2 U L' R U' F' Uw' L2 Rw2 R' B' L' D' L B D Uw U2 R2 D Uw2 U R U' L' U' Rw R2 F2 L Rw'



THen this happens:

Statistics for 08-31-2008 14:58:11

Average: 1:23.59
Standard Deviation: 4.24
Best Time: 1:15.91
Worst Time: 1:41.55
Individual Times:
1.	1:16.80	D2 Fw R D2 Uw' L' Fw' L' U2 F2 U2 B R U L2 R' F2 R2 Uw' U' Fw2 D2 U L Rw' Uw L2 D Uw2 L2 R' D L Rw D F' L' Uw2 Fw' D2
2.	1:30.28	U' R D' R' Uw' B2 U' Rw2 D' Uw' L2 R' B2 Fw' D Uw U L' R' Uw2 U2 R2 B Fw2 D2 Uw U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B Fw' L D U L B2 Fw
3.	1:28.25	L' Rw' R' Fw' Rw Uw U B' Fw F' D U R' F' Uw' L2 R Uw B Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 F2 R2 Uw' U2 L Rw F2 L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw B2 D' U2 F D'
4.	(1:15.91)	Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw Uw Rw Uw' L Uw' B F L' Rw R2 D2 R2 B Fw2 F L' D Uw U2 L Uw2 L' D L2 Rw' Fw2 D' Rw R2 Fw R' F R D2 L R
5.	1:26.50	L Rw2 R2 Fw L' D Uw' Rw Uw' U Rw2 Fw2 F D U L Rw R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 R' F' Rw B2 U2 Fw2 F L Rw' B2 R Fw L' Rw2 R Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2
6.	1:23.39	Rw F Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L' R2 B2 U' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 R D' Uw U2 B2 U L2 Uw2 L' R Fw' D2 Uw2 U Fw' L2 Rw D' Uw2 U L2 F' D2 U L' Rw' R'
7.	1:19.75	B Fw2 F R Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw U2 B' Uw U L2 F U2 R2 Fw L' R F2 D Uw U B' Fw' L F' D2 Fw2 Rw' B Fw' L' B2 Fw Uw Rw F
8.	1:17.47	R' D U' L F Rw' R2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw2 B2 D L' U2 L2 R2 U' B Fw' F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw' Rw2 B' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw2 F' L' D2 U Fw' R' U2
9.	(1:41.55)	L' Fw Rw2 R' F' L R2 B' L' D2 Uw U2 B2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R2 F' R' D' U L2 B2 Uw2 B' R' Fw' F' L B' F D' Uw B' F' Rw Uw'
10.	1:25.80	D2 F' L Fw' L Rw R2 B L' Rw' D' L' R2 U' R2 D2 Uw U B2 U2 L' B2 Uw' B2 Uw U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 D L2 Rw2 R B' L2 Rw' R' Fw' F'
11.	1:22.89	U' B2 D' Uw' R2 D' Uw U L Rw' F' Uw U Rw2 R' Uw' L' U' L2 Rw R' F L2 B Fw F R2 U' Fw2 D' Uw2 U' B' Fw F2 D2 R Fw F R
12.	1:24.77	L2 Fw2 F' L U Fw F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 R' D' Uw U2 L Rw' F' Rw' R2 Fw' Rw2 D Uw2 R B Fw' F2 L Fw U' B R' Uw U2 Rw2 U' B' F' Rw'


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2008)

sub-20 anyone?

lol 19.99 i was soooo worried after that 12th solve before i looked at the avg.

i first solved the cube on September 8th, 2007, so i just barely made it under a year for sub-20. if you count from when i got serious about speedcubing(jan 08) then it was a little under 9 months. not bad considering how i spent a total of about 3 months doing nothing but 2x2, 4x4, and clock.

Statistics for 08-31-2008 00:14:10



Average: 19.99

Standard Deviation: 1.65

Best Time: 16.30

Worst Time: 22.67

Individual Times: 

1.	17.80	F' R2 D' U2 F2 D' U L B U F2 R' F2 L' R U2 L D2 U' L B' F2 L D2 U
2.	21.45	D' L' U' L2 F2 L' R' U' R2 F2 D U2 F R B2 F2 D L2 D R B' L2 R U R'
3.	17.13	D R' D' U2 F U' F D' R D2 B' F2 D' B D2 B' F U2 B2 F D' U2 L D2 B' 
4.	21.16	B F D' U2 B' R D' L2 R2 B F2 D' L R D2 U B F D' L' R B' D F' L' 
5.	20.31	B L D R' U' R F' L2 R' B D' U B2 F L' R' B2 U B' F' R B D' L' R2
6.	21.98	D2 U2 R U' L' R2 U' B2 L' R' D2 L R' B F R2 D2 U' B F2 D U' R B' D'
7.	19.81	D' U' B' F' L R B L2 R B' F D2 R B2 F' D B F' L2 F2 D2 U' B' D L' 
8.	19.06	L F' U B F' U2 B2 F R F' L' B F2 D L' R B' F L' B' F2 L' B D U2 
9.	19.55	R' B' F' L' D2 U' L' U' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 L R F2 L2 F2 U' F' U B F D2 
10.	(22.67)	U F' R' B2 U' B' F' D2 U2 B2 D' L U F2 L' R B2 F2 L2 R' B' R2 D U L 
11.	(16.30)	R B2 F D' U' B' U' B2 F R2 U' F D U2 L' U F2 L R' U' B F L2 R2 D' 
12.	21.70	B2 L' R U' B L' U' R2 U' L F2 L R2 U L B2 F2 L R2 D2 B F' D2 U' L2

RA of a *lot*. 16.30 was OLL skip and the only LC.

in lesser news:

magic avg of 12: 1.845 seconds:

(1.69), 1.90, 1.69, 1.81, 1.84, 1.81, 1.76, 2.15, 1.72, 2.05, 1.72, (2.19)

all sup-2 were last flip errors. i bought 4 magics, and this is the best one. done on my desk, which is pretty hard i must say.


----------



## ooveehoo (Aug 31, 2008)

I tried pyraminx average after a long break and broke both my av. and single records.

Average: 09.30

Fastest Time: 04.75
Slowest Time: 13.55
Standard Deviation: 01.65

Individual Times:
1) (13.55) R U' B U B' R B' R' U' B U R' U' B' L' R U B R B' u l' r b'
2) 10.39 R' B L' R B' U R L B' L B' L' B U' L R' U R B L l' r
3) 06.92 U' R U B U B' U L' R' L' U L B' L U' B' R' U R U b
4) 06.64 L B' L R L' U L B' U' L B' U' B' U' B R' U B' L U l'
5) 08.94 R' B' U R L' B L U B U B R U' R' L U L' B U' B u l b
6) 08.27 B' R U' B' U B' L U L' B' R' B' R' B' U R' B L' B L' l r' b
7) 09.67 U R' U' L' R' L' R B' U L' U' R' L' B' L' U L B L B l b'
8) 11.98 U' R U' B' U L U' B L' R' L R U' R U' L' R U R B u l r' b'
9) 09.64 L' B R L' R L U L U R L' U R B' L' B' U' L' R U u l'
10) (04.75) L' R' B' R L' R L' R B U' R U B' R B' U' R B R B u'
11) 10.50 R' B' U R L U R B R' L' B R' U L' B L B U' L B u'
12) 10.08 B' L' U' R B' R' B' R' U' L' U R' U' B' L B' U L' B L u' l b'

The 8.27 was the only real lucky case, as it skipped a step, but the 4.75 was a really easy case (the first step in my system is solving any three edges, so no skips - 1st step was just 4 moves compared to the normal 8-12). I think I can achieve sub-9 easily with a little prtactice.


----------



## FU (Aug 31, 2008)

Average: 13.89 sec.
Individual Times: 15.13, 13.72, 13.86, 14.16, 16.06, 13.09, 13.92, 13.05, (11.84), 12.97, 12.98, (17.24)

No lucky cases, sub-14!


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 1, 2008)

woo! new magic record!

1.46!!!! i think im getting pretty good at this... its basically all i do now because of school and after school sports


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2008)

Tired average of 50, no warm-up:

Average: 18.63
Fastest Time: 14.23
Slowest Time: 26.08
Standard Deviation: 02.26

(Slowest was a pop. Second slowest was 22.xx)

The fact that the first half of my session was effectively a warm-up, it was interesting to see how my times progressed. The first half probably had an average of ~19.25, so the second half must have been ~17.75.

Tired best 10 of 12:

Average: 17.07 seconds
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Individual Times: 18.16, 17.47, 15.11, 16.70, 18.86, 18.91, (21.50), 15.69, 15.64, 16.69, (14.52), 17.48

I'm slightly surprised I almost got sub-16, considering I'm shattered.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 2, 2008)

New PB avg of 28.71. The first solve had a PLL skip though.

Still, big achievement for me. It took me forever to get sub 30, and now i'm eating away towards 25


----------



## Odin (Sep 2, 2008)

New PB avg of 38sec  ( i had alot of skips) my avg is still 1:18, also i learnd most of my PLL/OLLs


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 2, 2008)

107 cubes in 1 hour.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> 107 cubes in 1 hour.



Nice Hadley 

I haven't actually tried that in awhile, since i have more cubes now i think i should try someting like it again


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> 107 cubes in 1 hour.



i tired that today! i got a total of 7, because after 7 cubes I realized that I didn't have anyone to scramble


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2008)

4x4: i beat my former pb single 4 times in this avg, i was really on today. i think the 1:16 had PLL parity too. RA of like 15, beat my former PB avg by like 6 seconds

1:15.35
1:24.57
(1:34.81)
1:28.61
1:25.96
1:16.36
1:26.94
1:24.68
1:22.58
1:26.73
(1:12.08)
1:14.71
avg= 1:22.65

i should get my camera working so i can get my first sub-70 on film...


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2008)

Odin said:


> New PB avg of 38sec  ( i had alot of skips) my avg is still 1:18, also i learnd most of my PLL/OLLs



I thought you started learning them only just yesterday...

How is your PB average twice as quick as your "average" average?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 2, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> How is your PB average twice as quick as your "average" average?



He obviously means his new PB SINGLE is 38.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> He obviously means his new PB SINGLE is 38.





Odin said:


> New PB avg of 38sec  (*i had alot of skips*) my avg is still 1:18, also i learnd most of my PLL/OLLs




That's what made me disregard it being a single solve: either he skipped OLL, PLL and a couple of F2L slots, or he actually was talking about an average.

Oh, and:

Average: 15.39
Fastest Time: 13.39
Slowest Time: 17.70
Standard Deviation: 01.80 

Individual Times:
1) 15.36 U F2 L' D2 L' U2 F' U' F2 B L' F R' D L' D L2 U' F' R D' F' L' D2 L
2) (13.39) R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R L' B' U L' U2 L B D2 R U' L' B U R2 D U F2 B'
3) 13.61 B' L2 F L2 D' F U L U2 L' U' L2 F' B' D2 F' R D2 F2 U' R2 U2 B D B'
4) (17.70) U' R2 D B' U' F2 R F U B U2 F U2 D F' R B R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 F' R'
5) 17.20 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 R L' F2 L R2 B' D' F U2 D2 R2 L B' F' L

I was incredibly nervous on my 4th and 5th solves. I had originally planned to do an average of 25, but considering my first 3 solves were ridiculous, I went for a 3 of 5. Both 2 and 3 were lucky, PLL skip and 2 move cross respectively, but everything else was non-lucky.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2008)

1.09 MAGIC. I had absolutely no slip ups and had smooth transition between moves. And one of my stings broke during this solve  i don't think I can ever do this again. (darn. I should have recorded this but my webcam wasn't working.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2008)

so this is the first avg taken since i got my 19.99(first sub-20).

Statistics for 09-03-2008 01:35:51

Average: *18.95*
Standard Deviation: 1.90
Best Time: 15.83
Worst Time: 23.53
Individual Times: 
1.	16.54	L2 B2 L' R D' U B' L' R' B2 F2 D2 U F R' F D2 U F2 L2 R2 D U' B' F' 
2.	16.97	B F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L B2 F' D2 B2 F R B D' B U L D' B L2 R2 U R 
3.	(23.53)	B' F2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 R B' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 B' U' L R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L R2 D' 
4.	17.59	B' F2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 R F2 R' B2 D' U2 L' D F D2 B2 D L B' L R2 D U' 
5.	(15.83)	R2 B2 F2 R F' L' R2 F2 D2 U R2 F' L2 F' R' D2 F L2 F' D' R B F2 D2 U' 
6.	20.90	F2 D2 U' L' D2 U L' D' B' F' D B2 D B F U2 B2 F U2 L' B F D U B 
7.	17.10	B' F R2 B F R' D2 U B R B2 F' D' U R F U F D F L' R' D U' R2 
8.	20.67	R' D F R' U B F2 D' U B2 F2 R F' U2 L2 B' F2 D' U B L D B2 F U 
9.	18.37	U B L B' F' L R D' U' L' B2 F L2 R D2 U2 F D2 L2 R F2 U B2 D2 U 
10.	18.90	D2 U2 L R D R' D' B L2 R' U L' D2 L' B' U2 B F' R' B2 U L2 R B' F' 
11.	21.61	L F R D L2 D2 F' L2 R' B D2 F2 U R D2 U F L' F R B2 D' F2 U' R2 
12.	20.81	F2 U2 B F' L R D U' R2 B' D' U' F' U2 L2 F D2 L2 U L2 B F2 D2 L F 


ummmmm yeah. i lubed my cube for the first time in a few months. apparently that helps you go faster. i think its just that now f2l feels smoother i can look ahead easier. not an RA either.

the 15.83 was non-lucky and not one of those easy f2l/sune+U nonlucky solves. just an ordinary solve, done extraordinarily well.


Vault312 said:


> i should get my camera working so i can get my first sub-70 on film...



oh well, 1:08.98 4x4x4 single. i think it was like 15 centers, 23 edges, 31 3x3.

ok i *really* need to get my camera running now...



EDIT: 4x4: 1:00.34 (P). the PLL was the parity alg, so it could either be consider a skip or an H-perm, im gonna say it was an H-perm with parity on it


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 4, 2008)

1.38 Magic solve, along with some other sub 1.50's.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 4, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> 1.38 Magic solve, along with some other sub 1.50's.




138 is my favorite number.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok so I don't post here much, because I mostly work on BLD not speed. But I was excited about this average. It's not a pb average, it's just an average where I overcame my own mental blocks and still got the time I wanted.

12.57, 13.30, 14.95, 17.18, 14.52, 22.77, 15.62, (pop), 13.05, 14.41, (12.46), 12.94 = 15.13

I started the average off really well for me, and wasn't happy after the 17.18. On the 22.77 everything went wrong, I couldn't find the pairs, I got a bad/slow combination of OLL and PLL for me, and not to mention I locked up a lot on LL. After that I though, well ok at least the 22 is my throw away solve. Then 2 solves after that I popped. I almost gave up the average, but the I thought "wait I wonder if I can still get sub-16 in spite of those slow solves". Well I then buckled down and got a super nice ending, despite knowing I had a pop and a slow solve, and got nearly sub-15!

Yay! I know I don't speedcube much, but this really is fun! Now you superfast people laugh at this average lol, at least I am happy 

Chris


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice Chris, even with one bad solve and a pop in there you still got a very good average for you


----------



## Garmon (Sep 4, 2008)

00:31.83 Personal Best (PLL skip)
Last night I got 32.xx non lucky though.


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2008)

26.3 slow turning average of 12. Very pleased then i did a speedsolve and got a nice 16.xx. didnt feel that fast either. hopefully this heralds some further improvements soon


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 4, 2008)

If I do a slow turning average before a real average, my lookahead is vastly improved too. I actually got to the point where I was doing sub-20 slow turning averages.


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 5, 2008)

1.25 Magic single and 1.32 average of 5!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 5, 2008)

2x2x2 average of 10/12 
5.03!!!
2.60 nonlucky single personal record! 11 moves!
a +2 cost me sub-5 :/


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 6, 2008)

Non-lucky PB: 12.26 =D

Done after midnight, which impresses me more. I don't have the scramble, because I had scrambled 5 cubes, and was trying to solve each one sub-19 each after one another; this was the last one. I was actually hoping I wouldn't get some ridiculously good solve (such as an LL skip) that I wouldn't have the scramble for, but I don't mind too much.


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2008)

Statistics for 09-06-2008 11:09:43

Average: 16.61
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 13.14
Worst Time: 21.33
Individual Times:
1.	(13.14)	L2 F L2 B' F L2 B F' U L' D U' B2 D' B' F2 D' U' B2 F R2 D2 U2 R D
2.	(21.33)	L' R2 D' U L D2 U L' R' D2 U2 L B2 L2 R F2 L2 U L2 U R' U B' F R
3.	17.38	B F U L R2 B' F2 D R F' R2 U' B' D U L' R' D U R' B R2 B' F' L'
4.	13.67	B2 F2 R2 U2 B' U' B' U L' B2 D U R2 D2 U2 B2 U' L R2 U B' F' D' B' L2
5.	17.19	R' D2 R F' D' U2 B' R' U' B' F2 D B2 D B' D U F D L2 R' B2 F D U
6.	16.25	B' D2 U2 L B' U B' D' U' B F D2 L2 R B' R2 D R D U B2 L R2 D U'
7.	16.20	L R F L R' D U2 B2 F' R' U' R2 F' D' U' L2 B2 D2 B' F' L D' B' F2 U
8.	17.19	L2 D2 R2 D U F L D U2 R U' B L B D U2 B' U B2 F' D' U' L' B2 D2
9.	17.47	F R D2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B' F2 D R B' D' F L F2 D B' D' B R U' L R
10.	17.08	L2 D U2 B F2 D U F2 R F' D B2 F D U' L R' U' B2 L2 R' B' F' D U'
11.	19.06	D' U2 F' U2 B F L' R' D2 R' D2 U' B2 U2 F' D' U' L' F L R2 D' U2 R2 D2
12.	14.56	B2 R F2 D U' L' R D U2 B' F2 L B2 L2 D' F L U' L R U2 L' R' B2 R2

HEHEHEHE!


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 6, 2008)

Average: 2.99
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 1.86
Worst Time: 4.08
Individual Times:
*1.	3.05	R' F2 R2 U R2 U' R F R' F2 R2 F' U R' F U' F' U' F U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2
2.	3.78	R2 U2 F' U R' F2 U R F' U2 R' F R' U' F R U2 R2 U' R' F' U F2 U2 R'
3.	(1.86)	F R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U' F U2 R' U' R F2 R' F2 U2 F U R2 F R2 F2
4.	2.15	U' F' U R2 F R2 U R U2 F2 R2 F U' R' U' R F' U' R' U F' R' U' R' F
5.	1.97	U F U' R2 U' R F2 U R2 U' R F2 R2 U' F' R' F2 R2 U F U F U' R2 F*
6.	3.33	F U2 R' F2 R F U2 R2 F R' U R' U2 R' F R F U F2 U2 R U2 R F U2
7.	3.44	U' R2 F R2 F R F R2 U' F U F' U2 F2 U R2 F' R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F'
8.	3.61	F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R U2 F' R U R2 U R2 F'
9.	(4.08)	R' F' R F2 R' U F' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U' F' R' F2 R' U
10.	2.36	U R2 F U' R F2 U2 F' U' F' R' F' U F R2 F' R2 U' F' U R' F R2 F' R2
11.	3.84	R2 F U F' U2 R' F' R F U F2 U' R2 F' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 U2 R U
12.	2.34	U F' U2 F' R2 U F U R' F2 U2 F2 U F U F2 U F R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F

The bold made a 2.39 avg of 5. 2 lucky. both 1s were nonlucky, just very easy


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Average: 2.99
> Standard Deviation: 0.68
> Best Time: 1.86
> Worst Time: 4.08
> ...



Very easy.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 6, 2008)

2.56 for my average of 5000 (I have a lot of time on my hands) on my magic


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2008)

average of 5000!!!!!!!!!

WTF??????????????


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 6, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> average of 5000!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WTF??????????????



That really is a lot! How long did that take you?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

.98 and .96 magic with a missing string!! darn forgot to record it again


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 6, 2008)

Statistics for 09-05-2008 22:37:24

Average: 5.83
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 3.34
Worst Time: 8.40
Individual Times: 7.28, 7.05, 7.70, 6.59, (8.40), 5.92, 4.66, 5.47, (3.34), 6.56, 4.32, 5.10, 4.96

OH MY FRIGGING GOD!!!
YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEW PYRAMINX PB AVERAGE OF 10!!!! YES YES YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2008)

WOOT!

I am getting better at the 2x2.

Statistics for 09-06-2008 16:20:17

Average: 5.15
Standard Deviation: 0.52
Best Time: 4.05
Worst Time: 6.70
Individual Times:
1.	(4.05)	U2 F R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 F2 R2 F' U' F' R' F' R2 U' R' U R U F2 R2 U'
2.	5.14	R2 F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F' R F U F' U R F' R' F2 U2 R' F R U2 R U' F2
3.	(6.70)	F2 R' F' R' F' R U F U R U2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 F' R2 F U' F2 R' U2 F R2
4.	5.31	R U' R U R F R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' R2 U2 F R U2 R' F U R2 F' U R'
5.	4.95	R' U R' U' F2 U F' R U' F R' F2 U' R F U2 F2 R' U2 R' F R' F2 R2 F
6.	6.14	F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' F2 U' F U' R2 U' F' U' F U' R' F' R F' U2 R2 U'
7.	4.86	F' U2 F' R U R2 U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F' R F U' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 F U'
8.	5.36	U2 R2 F2 R U2 F R' U2 R U F R' U' F R U2 F R U' F' R F U2 F2 R
9.	5.08	U' R F2 U R' F' R2 F' R2 F' U' R F' R2 U2 R F R' F2 U' F2 R U' F2 U
10.	5.84	F R2 F2 R' U' R' F' R2 F2 R' F R' U2 R2 F U2 R' F' R F' U' R2 F' R2 F'
11.	4.58	F2 U R2 F R' F R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R U' R2 F' R2 F2 R F' R F R' U F
12.	4.28	R' U' F' R' F' R' F2 U2 F R2 F2 U' F R' F U R' F2 U' F' R2 U' F' U2 R'


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 6, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> The bold made a 2.39 avg of 5. 2 lucky. both 1s were nonlucky, just very easy



At least it's not like Joey who had a counting 1.03 in his average of 12. >_>

17.88 20.28 19.21 18.22 20.53 (14.53) 20.09 18.13 17.22 (30.90) 26.43 20.59 => 19.86

Counting 26.43 hahahahahaha. (Sq-1, by the way)


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

3 Rubik's Clocks in 1 minute.
Rubik's Clock PB 16 seconds.
Clock rules.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

slim tower (2x2x3) OH 7.10


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 6, 2008)

4x4 pb-
2:23.xx
(at least i think its my new pb, i lost my other sheet with my pb on it....)


----------



## blah (Sep 6, 2008)

Best average of 12 for 2x2x2: 8.48. Single: 2.52 (lucky DUH) 

It's only my *first day*!!! Learned Ortega couple of hours ago from a friend. Is this good progress? (I hope it is )


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Garmon said:


> 3 Rubik's Clocks in 1 minute.
> Rubik's Clock PB 16 seconds.
> Clock rules.



awwww i wish i had 3 clocks...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 6, 2008)

4:53.81 on Megaminx


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 6, 2008)

I finally got a sub-20 3x3x3 speedsolve! Yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 7, 2008)

12.61 3x3x3 
EDIT* wow, carried on with the avg and got some really good times! new PB avg...
18.75!!! YAY don't think I'll be matching that any time soon -_------ JNetCube Best Average for Sun Sep 07 14:21:50 NZST 2008 -----

Average: 18.75

Fastest Time: 14.74
Slowest Time: 25.66
Standard Deviation: 03.14

Individual Times:
1) 17.75 L F' R2 L2 U' F' L2 F D F B2 R B R L' B D B2 L D2 R U' F2 B2 L'
2) (25.66) L' U' L' F2 R' B' U2 R2 L' F2 D2 L' D' L2 U2 R' F' B' D' B' R' B' R' D B2
3) 22.94 R2 L B' L' B2 L U' D' F2 B2 R' B' D2 F2 U R F' D L2 U' D2 R' F D2 R
4) 18.05 B L2 F2 L' F U R' B2 L' R U2 F U' R' B D R D2 R B U' L D F' U'
5) 15.05 D' F U' R' B2 D B U' B L D L' F2 L2 D' U B2 D2 B' D2 B2 D' R D B
6) 15.94 F' U' D' B F2 R2 F2 B U F2 L B2 D R2 F' D2 U' F R' D' U2 B R F D'
7) 22.25 B' U B2 U F D' U L B' U B F L2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 L' D' B' F R2 F2 D2
8) 23.42 D L F D L2 U2 R F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B U' L2 B D2 B D F R2 L2 F' U' F2
9) 15.05 B2 F2 U2 D' F' R D' F L' U2 L B2 F2 R2 L U R F U2 D' R F' L' R' F
10) 18.50 U' B' U2 L R2 D2 B L B R2 F L2 U2 L2 R' U F2 R U2 F2 B D' U2 R B'
11) 18.58 L2 D L B2 D2 B D L U' D' B R' B' F L' B D2 R2 F B' L2 F' U' L R'
12) (14.74) F' R2 B U' B' L R2 D B' F D L D2 U B2 L B' L2 D' L2 D B F' U R'


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 7, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!


Sub-minute average of 12 OH!!!!!


OMG YES!!!!!!


Average: 56.36 seconds
Individual Times: (41.70), 58.72, 51.78, 1:00.51, 59.34, 57.52, 56.51, 51.60, (1:02.85), 59.31, 58.16, 50.19


----------



## Monty (Sep 7, 2008)

3x3x3

Average: 29.18 seconds
Individual Times: (23.95), 25.92, 30.52, 29.28, 34.00, 26.80, 27.34, 28.61, 28.06, (34.28), 31.03, 30.23

Early in the morning i timed myself and i got the ordinary 32s average
Few minutes ago i timed myself again and finally my average subs 30 
Yay.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 7, 2008)

4x4: champion for Singapore Open..
We were allowed to only use rubik's brand for 4x4..and best 2 timings from 3 timings..I was having a 1:23 average before the competition but somehow got these: 1st solve 1:36 DNF, 4 corners and 3 edges flew off the stage, 1:35 2nd solve cos i messed up my corners, 1:28 last solve with a pop. I walked home with 300 SGD toys r us voucher..direct solving rawks anyhow.

FU got 1.1k SGD toys r us voucher though


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2008)

YES AT LAST! finally i break 3 minutes on 5x5 - 2:54.47


----------



## Jai (Sep 7, 2008)

Sub-4 2x2 average - 
Average: 3.94
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 2.63
Worst Time: 5.72
see http://algobase.blogspot.com for all of times and scrambles.
Used Ortega.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 7, 2008)

Sub-7 2x2 AVG of 12 
Times :
5.42
8.06
8.76
5.09
8.43
6.32
5.10
7.87
6.45
8.79
7.07
5.31

EDIT

Soon after this, I got a 5.66 average of 5  and a 2.46 PB single 

Times:

8.48
6.15
3.68
7.14
2.46

(the 2.46 and the 3.48 were both easy enough to plan almost the whole solve in 4 seconds)


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 7, 2008)

ok, new pbs that i got during the weekly solves just now..

2x2- new avg, 11.xx
*3x3- new pb single (lucky), 21.48!!*
magic- tied my avg, 1.72


----------



## Garmon (Sep 8, 2008)

Sub 40 on video and now hitting sub 40 atleast 5 times every day!


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 8, 2008)

new magic record! 
1.28 (i think thats it, it might be 1.24 or something like that..)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Sep 8, 2008)

Finally. My first sub-25 average!!!! I've been plus 25, sub 30 for like 4 months now so I've been pretty frustrated. I think I just hit one of those random jumps, so I think my times might be improving pretty quick now...that is until I get to the next bump. (No times over 30!)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Sep 08 16:45:38 CDT 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 24.45

Fastest Time: 21.30
Slowest Time: 28.92
Standard Deviation: 02.27 

Individual Times:
1) 21.30 R' L2 F R' U' R' F' U F' U' F2 U' D' B' D F' R B L2 F' B U' L' B' R'
2) 25.39 B2 R2 L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 U F' D2 R' B F' U2 B' R2 B R D2 B' R D U' B2 U2
3) 22.73 R2 B2 R L' F' L U D R' B2 U' B' F L U' L B' R U2 D B' R' U D2 R
4) 28.92 B2 F' R2 U' L B2 U' B' F2 U2 F R' L' D L2 U' F' D' F2 B' L' D U' B2 F'
5) 24.28 R' B2 D2 R2 B D L' B F U2 L2 D' B U2 L' F D2 F' D' F2 U2 D L' B D2
6) 23.38 F B' U' L B' R D' L2 D2 U2 F' B2 R2 B2 U R' F2 B' R' U F2 R' B F' U2
7) 24.69 L2 D' B L D' R' F' D2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 U' F' U2 B2 R F D B2 L2 R' D L
8) 22.12 R' F' L' D' U' L R B R2 L' D B R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 B' R' U' B' U L2
9) 27.11 F' L' B' F' R B' R2 L' U' F2 D2 B' R2 L F' R' L B L R' U R2 F' B U
10) 23.31 B D' B2 D R2 F' U2 B2 R2 L2 D R' U' B2 F L D L2 U' B' D L' F D2 F
11) 23.16 B2 U' F2 U2 D F2 U2 R L2 U2 F U2 L F2 D' F B D F2 D' B F2 U2 D2 B
12) 26.98 L' U' F R F' L D R' B2 D' U R' L2 U D F2 U2 D' F2 B' R2 U L B2 D2


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 9, 2008)

Computer 4x4: 38.39

9 13.5 16 approx. splits


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 9, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Computer 4x4: 38.39
> 
> 9 13.5 16 approx. splits



stop being so good at comp solves.

new 3x3 avg:

Statistics for 09-08-2008 15:27:00

Average: 18.79
Standard Deviation: 1.95
Best Time: 15.61
Worst Time: 23.56
Individual Times: 
1.	15.73	D U2 R2 D' L2 B F' D U B' F2 R' F' D B' D B2 U F D U2 F2 L R' F 
2.	15.97	F L' R2 U2 L' R2 D' U2 B' R' B F' U B2 F' D2 L' R2 D R F R F L2 U2 
3.	21.59	D2 U2 L R2 B2 D U L' F L2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 L R U' R2 B2 F' L2 R' D2 R' 
4.	20.02	L2 D' U' B' U B' F2 D' B' F D' U' B' L' R F U L' B2 F2 R U' L2 R2 F 
5.	18.22	U2 L' R' D2 R2 B2 F2 L R' B L' R2 B R2 F2 L B D2 B' L2 B' U R2 B R2 
6.	20.03	B2 R' D B' F' D2 U' R D' R B' U2 F2 L D' U B' F' D U B F' L2 R2 U' 
7.	(15.61)	B F' D2 U2 L' R2 B2 L R2 B' F2 U F' U' L R' U2 B D' B2 U' L R' U' L' 
8.	19.55	R2 D' U R2 B' D U2 L' R2 D L' B F2 R' F' D U L2 B' U' B' F' R2 U' R 
9.	18.42	D' U' L B' F' D' U B F' U' B2 F2 R' D U B2 F' D U' L2 B D' U B' D2 
10.	20.70	L' D2 U B2 F2 L2 R' D U' F L2 B D2 U' R' U2 B F L R2 D' F2 D' L' R 
11.	17.66	B L' R2 D' U' L' D B' F D' F2 D' U' R F L R' B' L D2 U B D B2 R2 
12.	(23.56)	D2 F L2 B F' D' B D' L2 B2 F' U L2 F D' B R2 F U F' D R' F' L' B2 


my attempt at did you know:
-right before this average i spent 15 minutes looking for a popped corner piece because black pieces behind the desk are hard to see when they are on black tile.
-the first five are a pb avg of 5: 18.07
-none of the 15.xxs were lucky.
-I had two non-lucky x-crosses.
-all sup-20's were either V or F perm, my worst algs, except for the 23.56.
-the 23.56 was an E-perm, which i still dont know, along with N's.
-im starting to believe that cubes turn better in the heat, since my room does not have AC and is never cooler than 85.
-heat has the opposite effect on clocks?


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 9, 2008)

*wooooooot!!!!*

*new Pb Avg!!!!
27.68!!!*


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, I'm feeling ridiculously consistent =/

Session average of 25:

Average: 17.36
Fastest Time: 14.94
Slowest Time: 19.88
Standard Deviation: 01.45

Best average:

Average: 17.29
Fastest Time: 14.97
Slowest Time: 18.92
Standard Deviation: 01.31

My best average was only 0.07 seconds faster than my session average!

From my average of 25:

14.xx: 2
15.xx: 3
16.xx: 5
17.xx: 3
18.xx: 11
19.xx: 1

I really should be getting more 17.xx solves =/ However, 8 of the 18.xx solves were sub-18.5, so that's not bad.


----------



## Carson (Sep 10, 2008)

New 3x3 PB average 3/5. 

46.06
52.44
48.71
40.65
40.38

Average: 45.05

This amazes me... earlier today I was complaining about how my times have been really bad lately. Then all the sudden this comes up. My previous persoanl best average was 51.xx... 4 of the 5 times in this average are faster than that.

The worst part is that I didn't get it on camera, because this was going to be my warmup BEFORE I recorded an average of 5...GRRRR


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 10, 2008)

*1:36.53* ... 4x4x4 single time.

First time sub 100 seconds, man that felt great!

Previous record was 100.39 seconds.

Got a ES this weekend, before I used a pretty loose Rubik's, this new one is at least 20% faster.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2008)

2x2 avg of 12: 4.86 seconds

Statistics for 09-10-2008 23:32:44

Average: 4.86
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 2.86
Worst Time: 5.61
Individual Times: 
1.	4.92	L D U B2 L' R D2 U B F' D' R2 B' L' F D' R F L R B2 F' L' R' B' 
2.	4.91	F' R' F2 R2 F U2 R F' R2 F U2 R' F' R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F U R' U R2 U2 
3.	4.72	U' F2 R2 U R' U R U2 R F2 U' F R F R2 U' F2 U F R U2 F2 R F2 U 
4.	5.19	U2 F2 R U' F' U' F' U2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 U R2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 F R F2 
5.	(5.61)	F R F R' U R' U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' R F R' F' R2 U' R2 U R F' R U2 R2 
6.	4.91	R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R F2 R' F U' F2 R F R' F R F' U F' R F' U' R F' 
7.	5.44	R2 U2 F' R U' F U R2 F U R' F' R U R2 F2 R F U2 R2 F R F' R' U' 
8.	4.78	U R2 F U2 R2 F R' F2 U R' U F' U' F R F U' F2 R U F U' R' F2 U' 
9.	5.41	R' U' F U2 F R' U' R' U' F R F R U' R2 F U R' U' F' U F' U F U2 
10.	3.03	R F2 U2 F2 R' U F U F R U2 F' U' R2 U F2 R' U' F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 
11.	5.31	R2 U' R U R U2 R' U F U2 F2 U2 F R F' R2 F' U' F' R' F2 U' R' U R' 
12.	(2.86)	F' U R U R2 F R F' R' F2 U' R F' U' F' R2 U F' U F2 R U R U F2 

yay! sub-5 avg! one of my "goals for the next few months" is already complete!

i used a different alg for the 2.86's OLL because it resulted in a cancellation. this alg also has a different effect on the permutation of the LL. so since i used i different OLL than normal that resulted in a skip, does that count as non-lucky? technically i "worked for it" right?

my solution for the 2.86:
the theoretical solution:
x y2 [U R L' B'] R' B L B' R B U2
the performed solution:
x y2 R' U L U' R U F2

during inspection i saw that the bracketed moves could cancel, so thats what i did.


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2008)

Woohoo! First sub 20 average, even though it was 3/5 and 1 solve was incredibly lucky  
2nd solve had a 7 move triple x-cross 
19.47, (14.23), 18.50, (23.27), 19.28 = 19.25


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 11, 2008)

8.1355932203389830508474576271186 TPS on Chinaminx!
R'U'RU *6 in 2.95 seconds.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 12, 2008)

holy crapola! new 5x5 record!!!!

*5:35.88!*
this is REALLY good for me, seeing as i have only been doing 5x5 for about 3/4 days now.

hopefully i can get down to a sub-4 avg by October 

::EDIT::
i just took my first A5 on my 5x5, and i got 

5:57.16!!

here were the times:
5:35.88
5:47.44
6:44.84
6:11.88
5:52.15

im so proud of myself!


----------



## Rubixgod (Sep 12, 2008)

1:51.71 

splits
centers: 32
edges:60
3x3:19









and idk if the link will work this time so tell me what to do if i got it wrong


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 12, 2008)

nice 5x5 pb! i wish i was as good as you!!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2008)

New 6x6 single and average record:

3:56.46 3:25.28 (4:11.84) 3:34.68 3:39.10 3:34.97 3:09.35 3:21.10 3:49.34 3:29.81 3:54.46 (3:05.15) => 3:35.48


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2008)

Yay, sUB 1 SD and a new pb average!
The 12.05 was non lucky!
Statistics for 09-12-2008 16:52:44

Average: 16.23
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 12.05
Worst Time: 18.58
Individual Times:
1.	(18.58)	L B' F' L D2 B F D R' D2 B' D' U B F' D U2 F D2 U2 R' F L' R' B2
2.	(12.05)	R U2 R2 F2 D2 B L' B F2 L R' B2 L' F' L2 F D2 L R B F2 L B R2 D
3.	17.61	B F L2 B2 F L2 B' L' R D' U F' L' R' D U' L' U2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 U2 B
4.	14.33	D2 U B' F D2 U' L' U2 F R U B U' L F' L2 R' D U' R F' L R2 U2 L2
5.	17.77	D' U2 B2 F2 D' U B F' L2 R B2 L2 R' U2 L R2 B' U' R F U F' U2 B F
6.	16.24	U' B' L' B2 U2 B' F D' U2 L' B' F2 L F U B2 U' R' B2 R2 D' U B R' B2
7.	16.64	R F D U2 R' F' L2 D' U2 L2 D U B2 L' U B F' D U' L U' L R2 D2 L
8.	16.47	B2 L U L2 R2 U L' R2 D' U2 B' L' F' D L' R U L R' D' F D' U L' F'
9.	15.80	L2 R' U2 F' U B2 L2 R U2 B' F' U' L2 U2 B' D' L' B2 F2 U2 F' U R B D'
10.	16.61	B' F2 U2 B' D' B F' R B2 L' U2 B' R D2 U L2 R2 F' D' U L2 R U B2 F'
11.	15.23	F2 D' R D' R' B2 U2 L' B U' R' D F' D' U B2 R U F2 L' R' B2 D' U L2
12.	15.58	U' R D2 U B2 R D2 U B' D2 U' F R' D' U' L2 R' F2 D U B U' F2 D L'


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 12, 2008)

micheal you are crazy...zzz.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 12, 2008)

That. Was. Awsum.

4x4x4 Average
Average: 1:39.03
Standard Deviation: 08.68
Individual Times: 1:52.23, 1:32.48, 1:29.26, 1:43.78, (1:53.22), 1:53.03, 1:39.50, 1:42.72, 1:32.01, 1:31.80, (1:19.80), 1:33.45

Basically, I've been practicing 4x4x4 a lot for the past 4 days, and this is the result. In that time, my lookahead has vastly improved, and I've worked out an efficient and logical way to pair the last four edges so that I often end up with them all paired up in a couple of moves. However, I popped my 4x4x4 purposefully yesterday because there was a rattling, and then I couldn't put it back together. I had planned to do an average last night, but due to that I couldn't. Anyway, this is the new result.

The 1:19.80 was lucky-ish. I had no parity, and during edge pairing, I inadvertently paired 3 edges at once; other than that, it was normal. The 1:53.03 was OLL parity into OLL skip =P The 1:29 was my first time sub 1:30, and then I managed sub 1:20 in the same average. I hand-scrambled because it takes me forever to scramble a 4x4x4, so I did this by closing my eyes and turning as randomly as a human can =P

Also, I've happy because my PB average before was 1:55.xx, and I also completed one of my goals for before Christmas: sub 1:40 average on 4x4x4.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 12, 2008)

Not a solve.

Found most awesome cube combo ever. 

type D screw/springs with type C cubies, cores do not matter.

Beat my best times on several algorithms and my fastest tps. I'll get the numbers later.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2008)

4x4 single PB 1:10.13

Actually my luckiest 4x4 solve ever. Centers 9.xx very easy. Edges got weird. I was aiming for a K4 solve when I realized it was an LL skip with the exception of 2 opposite edges. I finished the last two edges with a single commutator.  so happy.


----------



## ccchips296 (Sep 13, 2008)

YEEAAHH!! i finally got around to doing an average of 100.....hands are so tired now.....

Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.77
Standard Deviation: 1.31
Best Time: 10.58
Worst Time: 18.44

Best average of 10: 13.22
Best average of 5: 12.64

Very very very happy about average of 10 and 5....both PBs
also, the fastest time was the last solve too  i was pissed that it was a stupid n perm and could have definately been my first sub 10 ever if it was an easy PLL like H or U or J.....oh well, still good solve


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2008)

Statistics for 09-13-2008 14:39:55

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.50
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 2.69
Worst Time: 9.33


2x2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 13, 2008)

F D F2 B2 R2 L B' F2 U2 D F U B2 L' B F D B2 L' B F2 R F' D2 U2 

FMC (19min) Heise with insertions:

2x2x2: U D L . U' D2 B2
2*1x2x2: F2 U' L' - U2 F L2 U' L' U2 F2
L5E: F U F' L' U L U F U' F'

Leaving with two 3-corner cycles that would have made 39 linear.

. = L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 (this is a great insertion!) (5 moves)
- = B D B' U2 B D' B' U2 (2 moves, couldn't find a nicer one)

U L U2 L' D L U D2 B2 F2 U' L' B D B' U2 B D' B' F L2 U' L' U2 F' U F' L' U L U F U' F' (34HTM)


----------



## TimC (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, a new accomplishment (finally, it's been awhile):
I got all the v-cubes and successfully solved them.
I solved the 7x7 with only the experience i had with the 5x5
I solved the 6x6 with only the experience i had with the 4x4.

These puzzles are great, and I see that the challenge of HOW to solve the cube doesn't greatly increase with the size. The sheer increase in number of pieces just makes it longer and tedious. 

Conquering the 7x7 does leave you with an ample supply of satisfaction one you do it though... just amazing


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 13, 2008)

Average: 14.92
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 11.26
Worst Time: 18.52
Individual Times:
1.	14.44
2.	13.88
3.	(11.26)
4.	14.28
5.	17.78
6.	15.42
7.	15.95
8.	16.33
9.	14.17
10.	14.38
11.	12.55
12.	(18.52)
New PB Avarage


----------



## niKo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Petrus, Fridrich*

Got a couple accomplishments. I just got a 13.70 with Petrus, 2 move 2x2 and PLL skip. Previous PB was something like 21s. (lol)

And, a new PB Fridrich average: *17.85* Previous was 18.37.

Times:
17.88, 17.63, 16.99, 16.82, 15.32, 18.03, 20.62, 18.21, 18.77, 20.47, 18.19, 13.70

That string of 18s and 20s hurt, but still got sub-18. 13.70 was nice. PLL skip helped.

Clarification: The 13.70 in this Fridrich average is not the 13.70 Petrus I mentioned earlier, despite their similarities. When in practice, I average in the upper 20s with Petrus.

: ) , 
-niKo


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 13, 2008)

I got 2 sub 20's today!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 14, 2008)

I solved a Square-1! Thanks Jason Baum!
Now I have to remember 5 algs for cube shape. 2 algs for solving bottom layer edges. Parity, and U, Z, H, J, E perms for LL.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 14, 2008)

I got a 13.42 average of 5


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 14, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > average of 5000!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Uh, I really don't remember, but I can just tell you that i have a lot of spare time sometimes...and just don't know what to do with myself :\


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 14, 2008)

yay new 4x4 pb, 1:14.28, using my own direct solving method. many thanks to various individuals whom I got algorithms from.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2008)

sub-1 ccw U-Perm: .94 seconds.
my ccw U-perm used to be performed entirely with my right hand, and my best with that was 1.11. tonight i switched to using my left index for U' and it made a huge difference.
my first ever sub-1 perm. it works out to be 11.7 tps! i also got a .99


and i 4.80 2x2 avg of 12. PB by .06
too lazy to post the times and scrambles, although i think the SD was like .4x which is good for me.


oh wait- did my first 2-5 relay in like 2 months for the weekly comp and got a pb: 5:28.91, old pb was like 6:07.

5x5: 3:30 i REALLY need to order a V5, my ES locks so much on everything
4x4: 1:28 OP stupid parity, whole relay could have been like 5:10
2x2: 11 lol i forgot everything that i inspected, actual solve was about 6-7
3x3: 19 good


----------



## griz (Sep 14, 2008)

*WOOT I got my FIrst sub 40 solve(non lucky)*

I have gotten a time f 300 seconds with a pll skip. but this solve was non-lucky.
39.12 forget the scramble though. but I am so happy!


----------



## Jude (Sep 14, 2008)

Found my 2x2x2 cube after having lost it a couple of months ago, and decided to do an average. After 4 or 5 solves to refresh my memory of ortega algorithms, did an average 10/12, which not only was my new 10/12 average PB (8.70) but contained a non lucky single solve PB (6.28) and a 3/5 average PB (7.67) aswell as a not UBER-lucky (LL Skip) but just regular lucky (PLL skip) PB (3.55)!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW! Average: 27.75 seconds
Individual Times: 28.42, 25.31, 25.44, (29.86), 26.26, 29.24, 29.62, 29.68, (22.17), 28.41, 27.99, 27.08

That isn't my record. BUT. It's the first average I've done with no solves over 30 seconds!


----------



## ST (Sep 14, 2008)

New PB average (3 of 5) of 20.58 seconds. I'm slowly inching my way towards sub-20; can't be much longer now!

Can't remember all the times specifically, but I'm pretty sure that there was a 19.xx and an 18.xx in there.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 14, 2008)

Average: 39.24 seconds
Individual Times: 43.78, 39.24, 40.48, 37.14, 40.78, (49.68), 34.89, 36.06, 39.00, 43.56, 37.43, (32.68)
First ever sub 40 average!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 14, 2008)

What the hax?

Average: 16.02 seconds
Standard Deviation: 01.26
Individual Times: 15.42, 16.11, 17.00, 15.45, 18.41, (13.81), 14.74, (18.64), 17.17, 14.36, 16.50, 15.08

My Sunday Contest average. My new PB average too, as it would be. All were non-lucky, but I'll admit that I had about 4 or 5 U perms =P

In other news, 4x4x4 is awesome now that I'm getting better; 1:19.80 single and 1:22.97 with double parity. I'm averaging just under 1:40.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 15, 2008)

Im sure im sub-6 on 2x2 now  

Statistics for 09-14-2008 18:22:34

Cubes Solved: 49/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.84
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 3.31
Worst Time: 8.76
Individual Times:
1.	5.88	F R' U R' U F' R' F' R U' R' F R2 F' U F R F2 U F'
2.	8.02	U2 R F U' R' U2 F2 U R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F U R2 U F
3.	4.51	F2 R' F R U F2 U R2 U' F U' R' U' R F2 U F2 R2 F2 U'
4.	6.53	U F' U2 R2 F' R U F U2 F R2 F' U R U R U2 F2 U' R
5.	5.26	F2 R F' U' F U R' U F U' R F U2 R2 U R' U R' F2 R
6.	3.78	F2 U F2 R F2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' F' U R2 U' F' U2 F2 U'
7.	8.66	F2 U2 R F U' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R U' F2 U2 F' R2
8.	4.52	R U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R' U2 F' R' F R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F
9.	6.34	U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U F2 R2 F U2 F U R' F2 R2 F2 U' R' U' R'
10.	DNF	R2 F R2 U' R' U F' R U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R'
11.	5.23	U2 R2 F2 R F' R' U F2 U F R' F' U R2 U R2 F' R' F2 U'
12.	6.11	F2 R2 F2 R F' R' F' U R F U2 F R2 U' F R' U' R F U'
13.	6.47	U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 F R F U2 F2 R' U2 R F U F U' F' R2
14.	3.31	U' R F R2 F' R U F U2 F2 U' R2 F' U R U R' U2 F' U'
15.	6.89	R2 F U R' U F U R F' R' F' U2 R U2 R' F R' F2 R' F2
16.	5.42	U2 R2 U F' R F' R F' R' F' R2 F R' F U2 R2 U2 R' F R2
17.	6.84	U F U' R2 U' F' U F2 U2 R F' U2 R U' F' U2 R F2 R' F2
18.	5.48	R' U' R2 U F2 U R2 U' F' R' U F' R2 F U2 R2 U F' U' R'
19.	7.55	R2 U F2 U F R U2 F U F R' F U R F2 U' F2 R' F R'
20.	5.64	U' F' U2 F2 U R2 F' U R F2 R F U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 F
21.	5.95	F2 R2 U2 F U F' R2 F U R' F2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F' U' F U'
22.	7.58	R2 F2 R2 U' F U F U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' F R2 F2 U
23.	6.55	F2 R2 U' F U' F' R F2 R' F U R2 U R' U R2 U' R F R2
24.	5.03	R F2 R2 F' R F' R F' U2 F U R U2 F2 R' F' R F U F
25.	5.98	F2 R F' U2 F U2 R U2 R2 F2 U R' F U R' F2 U' F' R2 F
26.	5.26	U R U2 R2 F' R' U F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F
27.	5.53	R U F2 U R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R F' U2 F R U' R2 F2
28.	4.03	R' U2 R F U R2 U2 F2 R F' R U' R' U F2 U' R F' U2 R'
29.	5.02	U R F' U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U F' R' U F' R U F R
30.	7.14	U F2 U' F R' U' F' R U R' U2 R U F' R' U F R F R2
31.	4.72	F' U R F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U R' F R F' R2 U2 R2 F'
32.	4.38	F' R2 U' R U F' R F R' U F' U R U' R2 F R' F R' U2
33.	5.70	F R U' F U2 R2 F' U R2 F' U R F R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' R'
34.	8.76	F' R' F U F' R U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' F' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R
35.	3.56	U2 R' U F U' R' U R F' R' F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 F
36.	5.26	R' F R2 F' R2 F R U2 F2 R F2 U R2 U' F2 R F' R U' R'
37.	6.75	F' R' F U' R U R' F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R' U R F2 R' F U2
38.	6.12	R' U2 F2 R' F R2 U2 R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R F' U F R2
39.	7.48	R2 F R' U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U F' U2 F R2 F U2 F2
40.	6.42	R2 U F' U' F U2 F' R' U F' U' F2 R U' R2 U' R U2 F2 U2
41.	5.33	R' U2 R' U' R F2 R' U R U2 F2 R' U2 F R F' R U2 R' F'
42.	6.45	F' U' R' F2 R U2 F R' U F' R U R U' R' U' F U F2 R
43.	7.84	R U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' F U F' R' U F U F'
44.	6.02	U' R' U2 R F U' R F2 R F' U2 F U F' U2 R F2 U2 R2 F'
45.	3.97	U R' F' R2 F U F' U R F' U' R' F2 R' U' F' R2 F U' R'
46.	6.88	R2 U2 F U2 F2 U R2 F U R' F R2 U' R' F2 U' R' F R2 U2
47.	4.56	F R2 U' F2 U' R' F U' R2 F R U2 R' U' F R' F U F U'
48.	4.69	F U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U R U2 R
49.	4.81	R' U2 F2 U R' F R' F2 U R2 U' R U2 F R U F2 U' R' F2
50.	5.84	F2 U' F R' U2 F2 U' R F' U F R2 U' F U F' U F' U' R'


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 15, 2008)

8.81 seconds on 3x3. 
6 move X-cross, PLL skip.


----------



## Faz (Sep 15, 2008)

Statistics for 09-15-2008 14:12:44

Average: 40.82
Standard Deviation: 3.05
Best Time: 32.95
Worst Time: 51.48
Individual Times:
1.	42.72	U' L' R' D U2 R' D L R2 B U' L2 D L' R D' U2 B' L' R' U B' F2 R2 F
2.	40.61	U' B F L2 F' U' L R B2 F D2 L' U B F2 D2 U' F' L2 B' F L' D U' F
3.	42.88	D L U' R U L2 B U' L F2 U B L B2 U2 R B2 D' U2 F' L D' L' R U'
4.	44.44	U' L2 B' F L' B' F' R2 D2 B F U B2 F D2 L R2 U2 B' R F2 D2 U B2 F2
5.	38.56	D2 U2 F' R B2 F2 D U B' F U R' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D U' R' D U' L' U2
6.	43.14	L R' B' F R2 F' U2 B' D2 U' B F2 R' U' B2 L R' D' U' B' F U2 L R2 B'
7.	41.30	U2 R2 U B2 L B F2 D2 U2 F' U2 R B' F' L2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U L' D' L R
8.	41.17	D' L R D B F' R' U2 F R2 B F2 L R D' U' B U2 B2 L' R' B' F L2 R2
9.	40.36	F' D L' R2 B2 D U L R' B F2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 F D' U R2 F U'
10.	(51.48)	D2 L B' F2 D B L B' U2 R D' L' R2 F' L2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F R U2
11.	33.02	L2 B' L' D' B L2 D U' B2 F' D2 U' B D' B F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 F D U B'
12.	(32.95)	U2 L' R' D L2 R' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U2 L' D F2 L' R2 B F2 R U2 L' U2 B F


Im getting better at OH!

Also, PLL time attack

Statistics for 09-15-2008 11:52:45

Average: 54.55
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 47.95
Worst Time: 58.80
Individual Times:
1.	56.77	B' F' R2 B' F' L' R' F U R U R' B F2 L2 R D' U' R2 B2 U' L2 R B D2
2.	(58.80)	F2 R' U2 B2 L R2 B F2 L F' U2 F' L2 R F2 L' B2 F2 L' R2 B F' D U2 F2
3.	53.41	D' U2 R' B L R2 D' U' L' B' F' D U2 L R' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 F' R' U' L'
4.	53.69	B2 D2 U2 B' F D' B' F L D2 U L' B2 R D' U' L B' F U' R' F L2 R B2
5.	55.00	U2 L R2 F2 D' U' R U2 R' D U2 L' B' F D' U F' D R B' L B2 L2 B2 F2
6.	55.20	F U2 B' R2 F' L2 R U2 B L R' F L R2 U2 L U2 F' U2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 B
7.	55.39	B L2 R2 D R2 U B2 R' D' U' B2 F2 R B2 F L' R F' R F D2 R D F' U2
8.	53.03	D' U2 F' R' F2 R U' B F' L2 B' R' D' U' F' U B' L' R' F L F R D2 U2
9.	55.81	L B L D U' F2 R' D L' R' D' R2 U F' U2 F2 L2 B F D2 U' F2 R' U2 B2
10.	(47.95)	B2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 D' U' L B2 L2 R2 D U' L' R' B F2 U L D2 U L B' U2
11.	52.11	B F2 D U F2 R2 U R2 D U2 L2 R D' U2 B F U' L' B' F' L' F D' U2 L2
12.	55.09	D' B2 F' L R D2 U2 F D2 U B' R B D2 U L' R D2 L' R B' F' D2 B' L'


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 15, 2008)

New 3x3 single: 10.46. It was full step, but the scramble was lucky.  2x2x1 and another pair on the same color already made.


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

OH:

the 26 was pll skip.

Statistics for 09-17-2008 10:39:30

Average: 39.49
Standard Deviation: 3.58
Best Time: 26.83
Worst Time: 47.00
Individual Times:
1.	(47.00)	B2 F' L B' L' R2 B R' B R B2 R2 B L' B F2 R2 D U F L2 D2 B F' R
2.	40.09	L' R D U' F D' U B' F' D' U' B' F2 L' R' B' F D B' F2 U B2 F' D U
3.	38.47	L R' B2 F2 U L' R F2 D U' B2 D L F L D' B' F' L R U' B' F D2 U'
4.	(26.83)	B2 L2 D2 L' R2 B' F' D2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 F' U' L2 D L2 R B' F D' L' U'
5.	41.84	R B2 F D2 L R2 D' R' F D U' F2 D2 U' L B F U' B2 R2 U L D2 L' D
6.	34.81	D B L' B L2 R' D' U' F D2 U F' L' B2 L R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' D U' L' B2
7.	36.53	B2 U2 B F L R2 D U' B2 F U2 F2 L2 R' D' U' L' B2 F' D2 U2 B F D L
8.	44.17	D2 U' B2 F L' D U' B2 L U2 L' R2 B2 D' F D L2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 F' D F
9.	37.11	L2 R D2 R' D' U L2 B' L' F L2 D2 U R2 D' U L' R B U2 L' R2 F L' D
10.	36.16	R D' L' B' F2 U' L R B2 F' U L2 R B2 U' B D L' R2 U B' F D U' F
11.	39.05	D B F2 L R' F' D2 U' B2 F' U2 B' R' B' U2 L' B2 L F2 R D' U B D2 F
12.	46.69	D U F' L2 U B L' R B F2 D' F2 D U L' F' D' U R' F2 D' U R' F2 D'


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Sep 17, 2008)

*New PB! 14.83 Seconds. Check out the Solution.*

Hey I just did my fastest solve ever! It was definately lucky though. Easy Extended cross, and an OLL skip, not to mention pretty easy F2L and a fast PLL. But my move count was actually really low. If you don't count cube rotations it was only 40 moves. See if you can come up with a better solution or try out the scramble and see what you get. Here's the scramble and my solution.


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

cube rotations aren't actually moves.

btw, i got 7.64 following your solution.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just got this average, and I think it is a pb average.. but I'm not sure. For me, 2.85 sd is normal :/

Average: 21.82
Standard Deviation: 2.85
Best Time: 18.20
Worst Time: 28.24
Individual Times:
1.	24.58	
2.	18.53	
3.	21.19	
4.	(28.24)
5.	(18.20)
6.	27.41	
7.	19.70	
8.	25.72	
9.	19.36	
10.	20.59	
11.	21.26	
12.	19.89


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Rubik's magic:

1.67 single
1.79 average of 12.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2008)

*sighs* sub 50 square-1


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2008)

[email protected]#$ you eastsheen!!!!!!!!!!

You [email protected]#$ing break all the time!!!!

This isnt really an accomplishment, but i just wanted to share it.

My 4x4 fell apart about a month ago, and i put it back together.
It broke again, and when i put it back together it was extremely loose and didnt work properly.

My 2x2 broke this morning. A piece snapped.

[email protected]#$ you eastsheen!!!

However i will buy a white set of 2x2-5x5 eastsheens and a pryaminx and a type d from cube4you!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> [email protected]#$ you eastsheen!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You [email protected]#$ing break all the time!!!!
> 
> ...



HA  I'm buying the same set soon too


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2008)

pb sd.

Statistics for 09-18-2008 10:25:53

Average: 16.24
Standard Deviation: 0.75
Best Time: 14.06
Worst Time: 17.83
Individual Times:
1.	15.89	L2 B F R' F2 R2 D2 U L' D2 U B' L' B F2 D L2 R2 B' U' B F2 L R B'
2.	16.14	U B' F2 U' B F2 L2 F D U B2 R2 D U' R' F2 D U' L' R2 D2 L2 F L' B'
3.	(14.06)	L' R2 D' L B2 F2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 L R B F' D L' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 L'
4.	17.45	D2 U B' F' D B' F' L2 R2 F' L' R D F2 L' B2 D' B F2 U' L' R D2 U' L'
5.	(17.83)	B2 L B' F L R' F2 L' B2 U F R2 F L2 R2 U L' R' B D' U B' L' D B2
6.	17.45	R' U' B2 F' D2 U' B F' D2 U F' D2 U' L2 R' U B2 L F2 D' U B L2 B2 F
7.	16.58	D2 L' R2 B' D L' F D' U' B' F' D2 U B F2 L' R B2 L' D2 B' F2 U' B2 L2
8.	16.61	D' L R' B' L2 D U2 L' R' B F2 D U2 L' B L R' B F R2 U L' F D2 U'
9.	16.14	D U' L2 D2 L' U' B2 F' U B' D U2 L2 U L' R' F D2 U' L R2 F2 D' B F2
10.	15.30	F' D2 U' F L R' B' L U' L2 U L2 R' U2 B2 L B2 F2 U B2 D U' B2 D2 F'
11.	15.23	F' D2 U R' F L2 R2 D' L2 F' U' B' D' U B R B F2 L' D' F R' B' F R2
12.	15.59	R' B2 F2 L' U L R D U' R F' U R B2 F U' R' U' L2 U' L' R2 U2 F L


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 18, 2008)

Haha Nice average Faz, almost as good as me now xD


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Haha Nice average Faz, almost as good as me now xD



i never said that was a pb average

i average around 15.5 now, but i havent told ANYONE!

I wanted to film a SC and have it sub 15.5, then reveal it, oh well.

PS: I might be better than you

PPS; Average of 50 LL's: 5.66


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 18, 2008)

wow, I just got a pb of 38.8. not bad for a newbie.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 18, 2008)

Got my first sub-30 avg of 12 today. Only ever gotten sub-30 avg of 5 before, so this was good for me. I hadn't cubed in 4 days either.

Hoping to get 25 avg by UK Open in November


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2008)

PB average of 25:

Average: 16.92
Standard Deviation: 02.25

13.xx: 1
14.xx: 2
15.xx: 5
16.xx: 8
17.xx: 4
18.xx: 1 =S
19.xx: 1
20.xx: 2
21.xx: 0
22.xx: 0
23.xx: 1 (pop)

Wow... inconsistent. That's what I get for not warming up. The 23.xx was my second solve too; I don't know why I didn't start another one there an then =P

Best 10 of 12:

Average: 16.22
Standard Deviation: 01.14

Individual Times:
1) 14.27 L' F R2 L' B L' D2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 U R2 L' U' B' R2 F' L' B2 L2 D2 U B2
2) 15.88 L F B R2 L2 D' B L2 U2 B R B' F2 L R2 U2 D F2 B' R' U' L' F2 D U2
3) (13.06) D R2 D' F2 B L' U L' R U2 B2 F U' F2 L2 F' U' B2 D R2 B L' R B2 L'
4) 17.83 D R B2 F2 U' L2 F B' D R2 B2 U' D' L B2 U2 L' F2 L' U' F2 R2 B' D' F'
5) 15.58 B' U' D' F' R2 B2 L F2 R F U2 D2 R D' U B R' L U' B' D B U2 F2 L
6) 16.73 U2 D' B2 D2 L F2 B' R D' B U B F D2 F U' B2 L2 R2 F' R2 L2 D B2 R2
7) 17.88 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L B' D R F' U F' D U R' D L' B' L2 U' D' B2 R F2 B'
8) 16.73 U' R2 U' F L' B F' D' F2 B L2 F U' F2 B2 D B L' D F L U' F D' F'
9) (19.23) R2 B L2 U F' D B2 R2 B2 F2 U R L' B R' U D2 F2 R B' L F' D U' L
10) 16.27 U2 L' R' U2 B F' U' F L F' B' D U' F U' D' R2 D' L R' D2 L' R2 F2 U
11) 16.01 R' F R2 L2 F' L U' F2 R B' R' L' U' R2 U' R D2 F' U D2 B U L' R D
12) 15.00 U' D F' B2 D' R2 F D B U R F' B D2 L' B' D2 L' D U2 F' R' B F U

Nice.

Edit: Awsum. 1:14.84 on 4x4x4. I'm getting there.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 18, 2008)

Kolraz said:


> Got my first sub-30 avg of 12 today. Only ever gotten sub-30 avg of 5 before, so this was good for me. I hadn't cubed in 4 days either.
> 
> Hoping to get 25 avg by UK Open in November



how long have you been cubing? do you practice a lot?

I can't wait to average sub 30.


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 19, 2008)

My greatest cubing accomplishment thus far is how I got a sub-15 average one day, not bad, eh?


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 19, 2008)

Computer 5x5x5: 1:11.36 single


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Computer 5x5x5: 1:11.36 single



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Computer 5x5x5: 1:11.36 single



you stop it. you stop it right now. you are not allowed to be that good. stop it.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2008)

Uh, okay. I got a 1:10 the other day, but I suck. Damn Robert Yau taking the first place


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah i gotta catch up to rob michael and michal

MAN, I just got a 1:11.94 with 2 look oll and an E perm


----------



## Ryan13 (Sep 19, 2008)

I got a new best(non lucky) single on 3x3, 46.49. Not bad for a few weeks of cubing.

Also got a best 2x2 time, 8.93. I don't have a 2x2, so I was using my 4x4.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Uh, okay. I got a 1:10 the other day, but I suck. Damn Robert Yau taking the first place



oh yes, youre really awful at computer cubes

and is robert yau good at real cubes? he isnt the WCA database and ive only ever heard of him on hi-games


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 19, 2008)

He's told me he is sub 13 on real 3x3, and around 1:00-1:05 on real 4x4, not sure about 5x5, i think around 1:50


----------



## yurivish (Sep 20, 2008)

I just got a .85 single counterclockwise U perm. 

My goal is to eventually get a sub-1 average.

This is with M2 U M U2 M' U M2.

My counterclockwise is horrible; sub2 at best, since I can't do U' with the grip I use for M2 and have to add a bunch of extra moves in to make up for it. I use M2 U [M U2 M' U2 M U2] M U M2. It's just 2 cycled in the counterclockwise direction, instead of one clockwise.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 20, 2008)

Finally I am sub-3 on 5x5! I didn't really practice that much either. Just picked up the cube and did a few solves for a couple days and had sub-3  and by a few i literally mean like 2-4 solves a day. I can see improvement coming fast if I actually practice this puzzle. Maybe it will help me improve in other areas *cough lookahead for OH cough*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 20, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > Computer 5x5x5: 1:11.36 single
> ...



Thanks for screwing up the table widths.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 20, 2008)

tons of accomplishments, im not sure which is more impressive, so i will start with the simplest:

29 move FMC, for the #38 competition. it was really awesome, only 4 moves behind guus!

some killer 3x3:

Statistics for 09-20-2008 04:19:15

Cubes Solved: 50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.08
Standard Deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 15.83
Worst Time: 25.53
Times Breakdown:
15.xx: 2
16.xx: 5
17.xx: 7
18.xx: 11
19.xx: 10
20.xx: 9
21.xx: 2
22.xx: 2
23.xx: 1
25.xx: 1

this gave a best average of:
Statistics for 09-20-2008 04:26:43

Average: 17.88
Standard Deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 15.88
Worst Time: 20.11
Individual Times: 
1.	17.05	R' D' R D2 U' L B2 F2 R F D2 U B L2 R2 F L' B' U' R' D2 U2 F L2 R 
2.	19.02	U2 B L2 R2 B2 L' R' B' L' B D B2 F R2 D2 U' F' L' D2 B2 F' L R2 U' L2 
3.	16.16	L2 R2 D U2 F2 L' R B' F L R2 B2 F U' F D2 U' L D' B' F' L' B F2 D 
4.	16.95	R' B F U2 L' R B' D F D' U L U' B' F2 L R D U' B F' R2 D F' L 
5.	(20.11)	R D' U R' U B' F' R' F D' U2 R' B2 L U' L' F D2 F' D2 U L2 R2 B' F2 
6.	18.59	B2 F' D B2 D2 U L' R2 D B2 F D U2 R B2 F' L D2 L' F2 R' F' L' R D2 
7.	(15.88)	L R2 B U2 L R2 D' R D' U L' B' F2 U L' D U B' F' D2 U' F L2 R2 U' 
8.	19.22	B L2 U2 B F D2 B' F L' D2 B F' R2 B' F' U B F D' U' L' U F2 D' U' 
9.	18.88	B L' R2 U B' R D2 L R2 U L' R D U2 L R2 D' U2 L' B F L2 R2 D B2 
10.	17.02	D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L R' B U R' B' R' B' F L' U F2 L' D' U F U B' F R' 
11.	17.06	F' D' U2 B F R B2 U' B L2 R2 U2 F2 R' D L' D R B D U2 F2 L' R2 D' 
12.	18.84	L2 B2 F R2 U2 F L R' D' R2 D2 B2 D' U R B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L R' D2 F' 

most of these solves felt like they were like 21-23 seconds, but they were much faster. learning more OLLs helps.

new pb's for both relays, both from the 38 contest as well:

2-4: 1:38.31 finally got a good 4x4 where i didnt mess up the others.
3x3: 19
2x2: 5
4x4: 1:14

2-5: 4:52.78 P i actually practiced 5x5. after my v-cube comes i will work to break 4. i really think i can do it. i can about 4 seconds off of 2+3, 10 off of 4x4, and hopefully take 40 off of 5x5 when i get a workable cube.
3x3: 21
2x2: 7
5x5: 3:00 
4x4: 1:23 P


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 20, 2008)

wohooo 30.11 3x3x3 non-lucky! PB before was 33.61


----------



## Garmon (Sep 20, 2008)

I was practicing OH, got my record
1:19.64 
and actually got a pop on the next solve!! First OH POP so makes me feel good.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 20, 2008)

My weekly FMC attempt.

D' R2 D F' L F' D2 F D' B' U2 L2 B L' R2 D' L R U L2 U L' U' B U 

D' L U2 D' . R B' D B F' R' D' R D F D F2 D F' D (leaves 5-cycle of corners in 35 HTM)

. = [U2, R D' R'] (cancels 2+2 moves)

D' L *U2 D' U2* R D' R' * U2 R D B' D B F' R' D' R D F D F2 D F' D <--- bolded part indicates a great cancellation!

* = [U B' U', F2] (this cancels no moves )

D' L D' R D' R' U B' U' F2 U B U' F2 U2 R D B' D B F' R' D' R D F D F2 D F' D (31HTM)


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2008)

Non lucky OH pb solve

10.	(24.44)	B F U B F R2 B' F' R2 B2 D' U2 B U2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 R' U' R F D2 U'

Cross x y2 D’ R’ D’ R’ D2
F2L 1 U’ y’ R’ U R
F2L 2 U’ y2 R U2 R’ U’ R U R’
F2L 3 y R U’ R2 U R
F2L 4 y z U’ R U z’
OLL r’ U2 R U R’ U r
PLL R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R U R U’ R

Averaging about 38


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 21, 2008)

yay sub 80s average for 4x4 on cubemania!

1:16.50, (1:14.59), 1:19.80, 1:19.60, (1:20.40) ==> 1:18.63 average. that 1:14 should have been better..

anyway centres last rox


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 21, 2008)

new PB 10.91 (can't find scramble)
Roux Solve Breakdown (actually turning pretty slow)

First block by 3.xx secs
second block by 5.xx
CMLL by 8.xx
The rest by 10.91 

Even though non lucky, it was easy block building for the first two blocks, CMLL was easy and the M slice was really easy (just a single M U M'). BUT IT WAS NON LUCKY~


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 21, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> the M slice was really easy (just a single M U M'). BUT IT WAS NON LUCKY~



Um, yeah having three-move M-slice is pretty lucky. Unless generally you do all six edges in one look.


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 21, 2008)

Computer 4x4 Avg: 47.39
44.17, 48.66, 44.89, 53.05, 48.27, 46.25, 49.63, (53.59), 46.94, (43.59), 46.41, 45.64


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2008)

*New lucky PB =D*

9.34 seconds, X-cross and PLL skip.

L' F' L2 R' D2 R2 L' F' R2 B2 U F L2 F' D' F R' D B D2 F D' B2 D' U'

X-Cross: y' F' U' R' F D' R D2 (7)
F2L 2: L U' L' y L' U' L (6)
F2L 3: y2 R U2 R' U L' U' L (7)
F2L 4: U2 y L' U2 L U' L' U L (8)
OLL: U2 L' U2 L U L' U L U' (9)

= 37 @ 9.34 = 3.96 tps

*PB Session Average:*

Cubes Solved: 25 
Average: 16.94
Standard Deviation: 01.51

13.xx- 1
14.xx- 3
15.xx- 3
16.xx- 5
17.xx- 6
18.xx- 5
19.xx- 2

*Best rolling average*:

Average: 16.22
Standard Deviation: 00.88

1) 15.97 L' B2 L2 F2 R F L' U L2 D F R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F L U2 D F R' L' B' R'
2) (17.61) U D L2 B R L' F' L R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L' B' R' B2 L' B U2 D2 B2 R2
3) 17.28 F L' D' L R' U B' U B2 U' L2 F' L2 F2 U' F2 R D2 R' L2 U2 R2 L B U2
4) 14.91 R' B2 F2 D F' U' D' R' U' R B' L' F2 D2 U2 B' U B U B F' L F' B R
5) 16.53 U D2 F' L D F D' F L R F' L F' U D2 B' L' D2 L' B2 U B2 D' U2 L
6) 15.94 U2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 L D' F2 R2 L' D2 R' D F' U2 D' R L' B2 R' L U' L2 F2
7) 17.17 R2 B D2 R F' D2 R' B F' R2 B R2 F D2 R F' D2 L' R F' B U F2 R' D
8) 17.08 R B' L B' U2 R' L' D' B D R2 F L2 D F2 D F2 R' U' R2 D L U L2 D2
9) 15.87 R D2 L U F D U2 F' B D U2 L2 D2 F D U L2 U2 B U D F' B' U L
10) 16.62 R' F2 B2 D2 R B U D2 B L' D' B D' U' F B' R F2 R D' F U' B' L F
11) 14.80 B F2 D R D' R' U2 D B' L' R' F2 U D B F' R' U2 B' R2 F2 U D' L2 B2
12) (13.26) R2 L' B F L2 D2 R D F D R2 U' F' B R' L2 D2 F2 B' U2 B2 L2 F2 B U

*Sunday Contest average:*

Average: 16.06
Standard Deviation: 01.22
Individual Times: (17.69), 14.84, 16.59, 17.36, 17.05, 14.94, 17.34, (13.11), 13.83, 16.72, 15.36, 16.52

A good day of cubing, really =D


----------



## elimescube (Sep 21, 2008)

New PB 6x6x6 average and single! 

Average: 5:18.94
Fastest Time: 4:47.88
Slowest Time: 5:46.82
Standard Deviation: 12.35

Individual Times:

5:13.61, 5:10.99, 5:28.32, (5:46.82), 5:29.98, 5:06.94, 5:06.55, (4:47.88), 5:03.98, 5:18.23, 5:37.42, 5:33.39


----------



## Carson (Sep 21, 2008)

New 3x3 Single PB... non-lucky: 35.72!

I believe this is also only my second sub :40


This solve was also part of my new PB average of 5

# Time Del 
01 01:02.15 
02 44.34 
03 01:00.68 
04 40.77 
05 35.72 


Of 5 48.59


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Sep 22, 2008)

18.09 average of 12 on 3x3x3, w00t. going down at about 1 second per month...


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 22, 2008)

new 5x5 pb, 
*4:48.77!*

WOOT!


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 22, 2008)

I finally broken sub 30 avg. barrier! My PB average is now 29.64! It was really a suprise because my averages were bad today until now.
I'd like to thank Wilson Phillips for her song "Hold On"(From Harold and Kumar go to White Castle)
=D I was listening to it while cubing.


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Sep 22, 2008)

whoah, 41.67 PLL time attack... 2 PBs in one day!


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 22, 2008)

Computer 6x6x6: 2:28.27 Single

1:17-55-16 splits


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

whoa! 2:28


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 22, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> whoa! 2:28



2:28 on what? also, explain the end of your sig, people do look there.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

i was talking about phil thomas's 6x6 solve

explain what?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 22, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> i was talking about phil thomas's 6x6 solve
> 
> explain what?



ahh. i read his post earlier today, then i read just your post at a later time so i never made the connection. 

and explain who/what is pwning who/what else. or is it just gibberish


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 22, 2008)

YAY!!! got all my PLL's sub 3 on avg ( and about 1/3 sub 2)


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > i was talking about phil thomas's 6x6 solve
> ...



um dude, dont you even know who kevjumba and nigahiga are?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 22, 2008)

My average has dropped by 4 seconds in the last 5 days. From 30 to 26


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 22, 2008)

Average of 12: 35.24! w00000t! =)

This weak my goal is at least one solve under 30 seconds and an average of at least 33 seconds.


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2008)

OH average:

Statistics for 09-23-2008 09:59:56

Average: 36.15
Standard Deviation: 3.19
Best Time: 28.44
Worst Time: 47.39
Individual Times:
1.	37.42	D B' F2 L2 R D' L R' B L B F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L R2 F' R2 B2 L R U2
2.	36.25	B' U2 R' F2 L R U2 R' U2 F2 U' B' D' U L R2 U2 R D2 B2 F2 D L F R2
3.	33.91	D U' B' F D U2 F2 D2 F' R B D L D U L2 B' D2 F2 D B2 R D' B D
4.	31.76	D' U' B F' R D U F2 D U B2 D2 U2 F D' B2 F' R F' R' U' L' D U L'
5.	38.41	B2 F L' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U' F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U R' B2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 R' D
6.	(28.44)	D' L' R F' D2 U2 B2 F L' R2 B' F' D U2 R B' F2 D R F2 D' L' B' F D
7.	42.34	B D2 U B' F' U' L' R' D' U L' B L' R2 D U2 B2 R D2 U B2 L2 R2 D' U
8.	(47.39)	L U' F' U2 L' R2 B D' B D' U B' D' U R' D' R2 D2 U2 B D' U2 F' U' R
9.	31.28	R B' F' R B2 F L' R' U2 B2 F' L B F' D U' L R2 D2 U2 L' D U R' U
10.	34.91	R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F L' R B' D U2 B2 F2 U F2 D U2 L' R' B2 F R' B U' B2
11.	36.34	D' B R D' L R' B F' L' R D' B' L2 U L B2 F2 L' R' U2 F D2 B' F2 U
12.	38.88	B' F D' U B' F' D2 B F U B2 R F D' L2 D' B D U2 B' R' D U' L2 F2


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 23, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> OH average:
> 
> Statistics for 09-23-2008 09:59:56
> 
> ...



Nice! You've beaten my best average of 12! Now for my average of 5? Don't worry, I'll got back to OH eventually and catch up again.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 23, 2008)

not timed: but i have completed a 4x4x4 one handed!


----------



## Ryan13 (Sep 23, 2008)

I just did an average of 10 and got a new PB and best average of 10. All solves were non-lucky. 

44.27-New PB
57.64	
48.91	
54.76	
54.94	
54.89	
59.29	
49.39	
56.36	
49.53	
_______

Average: 53.00(haha pretty funny it was right on the dot)


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 23, 2008)

Just had a 1:22.27 on 4x4x4, my first sub 1:30... but I was a little lucky skipping my last ELL step (direct solving).

Next time sub 1:30 with no luck


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 23, 2008)

9.08 non lucky  Superman + J perm LL.

Scramble (cross on D): D2 U' R' B F L U' F' L' R D U2 L D F' L2 R2 D2 B' F' L' D' U2 B L

Cross: L R F' R' F2 D2
F2L: L' U L
R U' R'
U' y R U R'
y U R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' 
PLL: U2 x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2

45 moves HTM


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry, I know I stink, but this is a huge breakthrough for me. This is over a second better than my previous best, which was just 2 weeks ago.

3x3x3 average of 100: 28.43 seconds

Fastest Time: 19.02
Slowest Time: 34.67
Standard Deviation: 02.74

The 19.02 was an LL skip - it's always such a shock when you get one of those!

The most impressive thing for me was my slowest time - I had a couple of disasters, but the worst one was still under 35 seconds! That's amazing for me.

Also, I'm encouraged because it feels like I make big mistakes on almost every solve - unnecessary lockups, taking an inordinately long time to recognize an OLL or PLL, doing an algorithm badly, etc. It's encouraging because I can clearly see room for lots of improvement.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 23, 2008)

11.08 OH with a PLL skip. I want a sub-10... in a 17.xx average. I want the WR.
I even feel room for improvement.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 23, 2008)

27.48 OH average  Woohoo! 

P.S. - Wow great job Lofty! Good luck with sub-10 OH, I can't wait for that. I know you will get the world record some time!


----------



## Jude (Sep 23, 2008)

Woohoo! First sub 6 2x2x2 average- 3/5, on Cubemania - and then another straight after, so I guess this almost counts as a 10/12 . First 5.91, then 5.40, including (between them) 3 non lucky sub 5s and a lucky 3.03 (OLL skip). Exactly a week after learning full Ortega and having my 2x2x2 pimped (Thanks Escher!)


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 24, 2008)

WOHOOOOOOOOO! Rubiks Cube: 28.06 single! First time sub 30! I was hitting the wrong key when I finished so it was something like 27.xx but I will hit that next time =)


----------



## Escher (Sep 24, 2008)

learnt more OLLs (reached 30 this morning), just did a load of solves, did some more, did some more after that, then did an avg of 100 - 20.12!!! i am SO CLOSE to being officially, bona-fide, all singing, all dancing sub 20!
will analyse the solves and try and see if i got a PB avg of 5 or 12


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 24, 2008)

PB session average:

Cubes Solved: 30 
Average: 16.62
Standard Deviation: 01.48

13.xx- 2
14.xx- 4
15.xx- 2
16.xx- 10
17.xx- 6
18.xx- 5
19.xx- 1

PB average of 10 (sub-16!)

Average: 15.61 seconds
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Individual Times: 13.74, 14.41, (19.10), 16.42, 15.92, 16.30, 14.99, 16.30, 16.11, 17.10, 14.80, (13.12)


----------



## joey (Sep 25, 2008)

13.05 14.91 12.66 13.85 (18.07) 15.81 13.57 (12.66) 12.77 14.67 14.28 13.84 => 13.94
First sub-14 average. I rolled out a 12.80 and 16.01 to get this.


----------



## mrbiggs (Sep 25, 2008)

First sub-20 3/5. I've been flirting with it for about three weeks now, and I finally got it. It was totally undeserved; only one was "lucky" in terms of the rules, but the other two sub-20s had easy extended crosses and then Sune-U perm. It's weird to get a lucky PB on a bad day.

21.12
19.55
(16.55)
19.19
(24.36)

= 19.95


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 25, 2008)

new pb for 3x3 
happy

(15.92)	L' R D F2 L R B' L R' B D' U L D L U2 L R' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 R'
Cross on F
And it was totally unlucky  Except for the x-cross that was kinda easy, but that doesn't count.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 25, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> new pb for 3x3
> happy
> 
> (15.92)	L' R D F2 L R B' L R' B D' U L D L U2 L R' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 R'
> ...



new nonlucky pb on this lol: 12.91 seconds

you mean kinda easy _double_ x-cross:

double xcross: x' y' F L U' R D' U R' U' R D' U B2 (12)
3rd pair: U2 L U L' (16)
4th pair: R' U2 R d' R U R' (23)
OLL: y f R U R' U' f' R' U' R U' R' U2 R (36)
PLL: d' tperm (51)

well i get 51 moves so yeah, not lucky.

retry was 10.83


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > new pb for 3x3
> ...



That isn't working for me :/ 
I did:
xcross: U x' y' U2 F L F U2 L U' L' D2 (10)
2st pair: L' U2 L U L' U' L (7)
3rd pair: EDIT: R' U R U' R U R' (7)
4th pair: EDIT: y R U2 R2 F R F' (6)
OLL: y f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' (10)
PLL: U2 y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12)
Total: 52 moves at 15.92 seconds = 3.27 tps


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 26, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> That isn't working for me :/
> I did:
> xcross: U x' y' U2 F L F U2 L U' L' D2 (10)
> 2st pair: L' U2 L U L' U' L (7)
> ...



sorry the 2-x cross should have been:
x' y' F L U' R D' U R' *U'* R D' U B2
its fixed now, thanks for bringing that to my attention.

your f2l isnt working for me i think your 3rd pair should be:

*R'* U R' U' R U R'


and the 4th should be:
y R U2 R2' F R F'

which reduces your solution to 52 moves.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't working for me :/
> ...



Thanks  I fixed it.


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2008)

OH avg

Statistics for 09-26-2008 19:59:33

Average: 35.93
Standard Deviation: 4.09
Best Time: 29.25
Worst Time: 47.39
Individual Times:
1.	30.41	U2 B' D2 U B R' F2 L' B' L' F' L D2 R' U2 L' D2 U' L2 R F2 L F2 D U'
2.	41.55	U F' U L B2 D U' B2 F R B2 R U F R2 B D' U F2 D B L' D2 B2 F
3.	(29.25)	B L2 B' L2 B2 F2 R' B U R' B D U' F D2 U B' D' U2 B2 F R2 U2 B2 F'
4.	32.39	R B U F' R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F U2 L2 R' D' R D' B2 R2 D F D' U B F2
5.	39.95	L2 R' F' L R D R D' U L2 B F U' B R D2 U' B F2 D L D' U L' F'
6.	36.06	B2 F R' B' R D F' L R' B F' U2 R B' D U' L R2 D2 U B' F U' F' L'
7.	39.08	D' L2 F' L R U2 L2 R2 F L R' B L2 F2 R U2 B2 F D2 U R2 D2 R U' R'
8.	29.50	L2 R' D2 B F R2 D2 B F2 R2 B F' U2 L2 D' R B2 L' F' R' D U2 B2 F' D2
9.	(47.39)	U L' D B' F2 R' F' D2 U2 B F' L' R D2 B' L' R2 U2 B' F2 D' B' R U' F
10.	37.83	B2 L' R2 U' L2 D L2 U L' R' B' F' U' L2 R2 U L2 D L R2 D2 L2 B' F2 U
11.	33.03	L2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 U' F' R D F' D2 U B2 L D2 U L R F2 D2 B' F' U2 F'
12.	39.52	U2 R' D U' F D' U B2 F' R D' U' B L U2 L B' F2 L' U' F' D' B' F' R'


----------



## LuffyOniiSan (Sep 26, 2008)

Sigh. Any tips for speedcubing for the 5x5x5? i avg 25mins LOL. no kidding.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 26, 2008)

LuffyOniiSan said:


> Sigh. Any tips for speedcubing for the 5x5x5? i avg 25mins LOL. no kidding.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okxPb8H3kFI <--Thats my edge pairing tutorial. I average 1.55 minutes.



Pretty good average of 12 on 4x4 

Statistics for 09-26-2008 19:31:05

Average: 1:15.92
Standard Deviation: 2.86
Best Time: 1:10.25
Worst Time: 1:26.74
Individual Times:
1.	1:12.70	L' Uw2 L Rw' R D Uw2 U' Rw Fw2 U2 Rw2 R B L' Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 L' D U' F R B Fw' U' L' Rw R Uw2 U2 F Uw2 U' F2 L' Fw L2 Uw'
2.	1:18.74	R B' Rw D Uw Fw' F2 R' B D2 Fw F U2 L2 Rw Uw2 F' L2 Rw R Uw' U L' Rw' B' F' R D' U2 Fw R Uw' U L2 D' U Rw' D2 L' R'
3.	1:16.41	B' D' U2 F D' Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B' F2 L' F' Rw R D' L2 Rw' B' R2 Fw2 F Uw U R' U L2 Rw2 D L' F' L' Fw' L' R B2 D2 F2 D Fw
4.	1:14.45	Uw2 Rw2 Fw' U2 L Uw2 L' Rw F' L' Rw R F' U' R Uw U Rw2 Fw F2 Uw' B' L Rw' R' D' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw U2 R D R2 B D Uw' Fw' D R'
5.	1:17.91	D U' F2 L Rw R' D2 Uw U' B2 D' Uw2 U2 L' Rw' Uw' U R' B2 F' R B Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' L D' Uw' U' B F D2 U B' F' L' Rw2 R' F'
6.	1:14.05	Rw' D B2 Uw' L' R' B' Rw' Fw Uw U2 Fw2 L Rw' Uw2 Fw' U' B2 L' Fw2 L' Rw2 R' U Rw' R' D2 L' D Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 Rw Fw L2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U'
7.	1:18.36	Uw2 B2 Fw R' D' Rw2 R' B2 U Rw D Uw2 R B' Fw' F' Rw2 D2 B' Rw2 D Uw2 U2 L' R' D2 U' L2 Rw D' Uw F U' Rw B' Uw2 F2 Uw' U' Rw
8.	1:21.11	B2 Fw F2 U2 Rw2 B Fw' D2 Uw' U L' Rw2 R B2 Uw' B' R Uw U2 B Fw F' L' Rw2 R2 B Uw' U2 B F2 D' Uw U' L Rw' Fw' D L' Fw U2
9.	1:12.41	L2 Rw R2 D2 Uw' U' Fw2 R D' Uw U' L' Rw' R B L R Fw Uw U B2 F D2 L U2 B2 L2 R2 Fw' F2 D Uw U2 L2 B Rw R2 Uw' Rw2 R'
10.	(1:10.25)	L F' D' Uw2 U' L' F2 Uw' B2 Fw' F2 Rw R2 B2 U2 L2 Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw' F' U Rw U2 Rw' U B D' B Fw F2 D2 U2 B' Rw' F U B2 Fw2 R'
11.	(1:26.74)	F Uw2 Rw' Uw F' U Rw B2 Fw2 F D Uw2 L D Uw2 L' Rw' Uw' Fw' L' Rw R2 Uw' L' Uw' U B U2 Fw D' Uw' U B' U Rw' R B D2 Uw U'
12.	1:13.05	B2 F2 Rw2 R D2 B Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw F D' Rw' R2 U L2 Rw2 R B2 F' Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 F2 L' D2 Uw U2 B2 F' L Uw' U L' U2 B Uw' U' F

Only 2 sup 1.20's as well


----------



## Garmon (Sep 26, 2008)

L R B2 R' L' U' B' F2 U' B' R D2 L' D L D L U2 B D' B R U' D' R
29.29
First Sub 30 with a non-speedcube.
I also did 83 solves last night which is my PB on a average of 83:
Cubes Solved: 83 

Total Pops: 4 

Average: 39.50



Fastest Time: 27.60

Slowest Time: 49.44

Standard Deviation: 05.09


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 27, 2008)

lol my greatest cubing accomplishment thus far is getting a sub 2:20 average on the megaminx in 6 days from getting my first minx


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 27, 2008)

29 minutes:
Scramble: F B2 U' D' L' B2 D2 U2 B L2 U D R' U B' D2 U' B D2 F R' U B2 U' D 
Solution: F' D B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 F U2 L D2 B U2 B R B2 F' U' F B' R (24 HTM, 23 STM)

Details:

Petrus 1-4a, Edges, Corner Insertions

D . B2 D' U2 L D2 B U2 B* R B2 F' U' F B' R
* = B2 B' cancellation between S2 and S3.

Usually I would be solving the last five edges here, but they are already solved!

. = [D' F' D, B2] (cancels *6* moves!)

This solves two corners leaving our solution at:

F' D B2 ^ D' F U2 L D2 B U2 B R B2 F' U' F B' R

^ = [R2, D' L2 D] (cancels 2 moves, typical)

Note that this insertion actually occurs inside the first one.

16 skeleton, 2 first cycle, 6 second cycle = 24 moves. I beat the scrambler.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 27, 2008)

I just beat my PB again 
14.10
scramble: D2 R D' F' D' F2 L U' B' R2 F R B L' B D2 L2 F2 U B2 R' U' L F' U (cross on F)
solution... well I don't know how I did it. I'll try to figure out how. All I remember is the cross, and the fact that I got a OLL skip


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 28, 2008)

YES  
Statistics for 09-27-2008 16:58:49

Average: 4.82
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 3.11
Worst Time: 6.53
Individual Times:
1.	3.66	F2 R U F2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 F U R2 F2 R F2 U R' U
2.	5.92	F' U R2 F2 U' F R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R
3.	6.17	R F' R U' R' F2 U R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 F R2
4.	6.47	R2 U' R U' R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F R U' R U F' R F2 R2 U'
5.	3.80	F2 R' F U F' R' F2 R F2 U R2 F' R' F R F2 U R2 F' R
6.	5.02	R2 F U R2 F2 U' F R U' R F R2 U F R' F2 R2 U2 F U2
7.	4.59	R2 U' R' F' U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R' F R U F2 R' F' U
8.	(3.11)	U2 R' F2 R2 U F U F U F2 U' F2 R' F2 U' R' F' R U' R'
9.	(6.53)	R2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U' F' R' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2
10.	4.16	U F' R' F R2 F2 R2 F' U R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R F
11.	3.64	R U2 R2 U F' R U' F2 U2 R U' F' R2 F' U F R' U F R
12.	4.73	U' R' U' R U2 R2 U F' R' F R U' R2 F2 R' F R' F U' F

PB avg of 12, there was like 5 pbl skips


----------



## joey (Sep 28, 2008)

Got another sub-10 today, only just.

B' D' R D' R' D B F' L R D' L2 B D U' B2 F' D2 U2 L' F' D' R' B2 L' 9.99
PLL skip.

(I actually got two sub-10 today, the other was 9.43 OLL skip)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 29, 2008)

Start: 11:41PM

D' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' L B' F U' F' U' R' D' R2 F' L U F' U2 R2 F2 R' D' 

D F' R' U' D R2 U L' U L' U' L' R' U' L R' B2 U B U B L' B' L U L2 U B F' L2 B' F U L2 (34HTM, 30STM)

End: 12:17AM

Wow this was a hard scramble. Didn't get too far with my usual attacks. Description:

D F' R' U' D R2 | U L' U L' U' L2
Hard blocks, this was the best I could do...

L R' U' L R' B'
B' U2 B
B' U' B U B L' B' L
Cancellations between all four steps.  Heise 2x3x3-1x1x2 block, 3 move fourth pair, cancellation with OLL. 

U L2 U B F' L2 B' F U L2
PLL, nothing special. This can be interpreted as a ZB solve. 

*sigh*


----------



## Callum (Sep 29, 2008)

Sub-1 minute OH.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 30, 2008)

I finally got a sub 30 solve!!!! 27.51 sec


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 30, 2008)

5x5x5 in 3:25.29! For me, that's unbelieveble. I don't practice bigcubes at all, and my normal professor times are a bit over 4 mins (former record 3:42.15).

I also got my best lucky 3x3x3 time, 14.87 with OLL-skip.


----------



## Jude (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, demolished all my OH PBs in one average 10/12

First sub 40 10/12 Average
First sub 35 3/5 Average
First sub 30 Non Lucky solve (not even an easy x-cross/ sune + u-perm)

Average: 37.52
Standard Deviation: 3.11
Best Time: 29.33
Worst Time: 46.19
Individual Times:
1.	40.17	F' L' F D2 U L2 R U B2 F L' R2 D R2 D' U2 B2 D U L2 B F L' B' D'
2.	(46.19)	R2 B2 U' R' B R B F2 L D' R' D' U2 B' L2 B2 L F R' F D L2 B2 R' U2
3.	40.00	B2 R B' F D2 U L2 B' F' L2 R2 B F2 L' B F' R2 U2 L2 R B' F' U2 B F2
4.	32.34	F D' F L' R D' R' B2 F' D L D2 F2 R U' R' F D2 U F' L2 D' U F R2
5.	34.73	F L' B' L B' L R F U B' F L' B2 F' R2 F2 L2 R' D U2 R' B F' D U2
6.	36.80	B2 D U2 L' R B F2 L' R F D' U' L2 R' B2 R2 F' R D L2 B' L R2 F L2
7.	34.64	U' B2 F' U' B' L2 R2 B' F U L2 U' B L2 R2 U2 R2 B' L R D' U2 L2 R' D'
8.	35.16	F' D' R' D2 U' F' D F2 L2 F D' U2 R D2 U' B' L' D' U L' D F2 L R2 F2
9.	42.06	D F' L R D2 F2 D' R2 U' L F' D2 U' B' U' L2 R F D R' D U' B2 R' B
10.	(29.33)	B F2 L' R' B2 F2 D F' U L' U F2 R B F2 L R2 D' L' F2 D' U L2 R' F2
11.	41.20	L' B' L2 F' D2 U' B F2 D U2 F R2 D U2 R B2 R' U2 L' R2 F L2 F L U'
12.	38.14	D F' L R2 U' B' D U2 L2 R2 D R B' F R B L2 B2 R2 D2 L R2 B R' F'


----------



## Neutrals01 (Sep 30, 2008)

got my firsrt 10/12 27.00 secs today(don't ask me why behind is .00 ,I also shocked when I saw that .00 haha).




Callum said:


> Sub-1 minute OH.



hmm.. ur signature shows that ur average of 10 is better than average of 5..weird


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 30, 2008)

11.91 non-lucky =D

U2 D2 L U' B R D R2 B2 U L B D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D F' B2 R2 F2 L D B2

Cross: y2 L D L R B2 (5)
F2L 1: y’ L’ U’ L y U L’ U L (7)
F2L 2: U y R U’ R’ (4)
F2L 3: y’ R U R’ L U L’ (6)
F2L 4: R U R’ (3)
OLL: U’ F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ (10)
PLL: U L2 U’ L’ U’ L U L U L U’ L (12)

= 47 @ 11.91 = 3.94 tps


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 2, 2008)

yay, 17.79 average of 12 on 3x3...only a week or so after getting my first 18.xx second average....w00t


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2008)

GuyWithFunnyHat said:


> yay, 17.79 average of 12 on 3x3...only a week or so after getting my first 18.xx second average....w00t



lol i just got the exact same average:

Average: 17.79
Best Time: 16.41
Worst Time: 19.72
Individual Times: 
1.	16.88
2.	17.31
3.	19.72
4.	17.83
5.	18.08
6.	(16.41)
7.	16.47
8.	19.05
9.	17.84
10.	(19.72)
11.	16.67
12.	18.06

the first 5 are from weekly comp #40


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> GuyWithFunnyHat said:
> 
> 
> > yay, 17.79 average of 12 on 3x3...only a week or so after getting my first 18.xx second average....w00t
> ...



wow, those times are very consistent, i wish i could cube that consistently


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

me too.
my timings are all over the place. 
morning av. 22-29. as i keep playing, my averages drop n can drop all the way to 14sec av. if i play for about 10hrs.
any suggestions?


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 2, 2008)

Statistics for 10-02-2008 15:52:43

Average: 14.94
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 12.83
Worst Time: 18.88
Individual Times:
1.	15.05	D L2 D2 U' R D U2 L R' D2 F' L2 F D2 B' F2 L R' D2 L' R2 D U L' R
2.	14.25	D2 U L2 R U' B' F' D B F' D2 U' B L B2 F2 D U F' D' B F U L R2
3.	15.30	D2 U' B2 U2 R' B F D2 U' F2 L' D F R' F2 L' R' D2 F R B' D L' U' B
4.	(12.83)	D2 U' L B L2 F R' U F' U2 L D2 U L R D2 L2 R D2 R2 D' R' B2 L2 B2
5.	15.36	L' U B' F2 R B' F2 L' R F2 L2 D2 U F' L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L B' F D' U' F2
6.	15.02	F U R2 U2 R B' D L2 R2 B2 F2 L' U' F' U B2 U F D U R D U L B2
7.	13.66	B' R U' F2 U2 F D' U' R2 B2 D' L2 D' U R2 U' R D' U2 R D' U2 L2 D U
8.	17.88	B D L2 F2 L' F L2 D2 R' B2 F D' B2 F L D' U2 L2 R' U2 R D F D U
9.	(18.88)	L' D2 L R' U' R' U' R' D' U' B' U2 F' L R F' D2 R D L' R D2 L R2 F2
10.	15.09	D' U R B' F R2 B2 F2 R2 B U' R B2 L2 R B2 D2 F U R' D' R' B' D' U
11.	13.33	L F D U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' U2 F2 L' R B F R2 B2 D F L U2 F'
12.	14.47	B' F2 U2 B' D2 F' L' R2 D2 U' R2 D2 F' D2 B' D F L' R' D2 B2 L D U B2


Only good because i haven't 3x3'd in a while


----------



## Garmon (Oct 2, 2008)

I was in the middle of a average of 5 and got my PB! It was a pretty easy cross and F2L, 'Lizard' OLL and PLL skip: 
D' L2 D B2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' F R2 U' F L' F L' D' B2 
21.6!! I am so excited! Don't care if it was pll skip or not!
Average was 32.5 which is my best for 5.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2008)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS. I finnaly got a sub-20 average of 12  I also got a new lucky pb, this was an awesome average. 

Average: 19.65
Standard Deviation: 1.05
Best Time: 14.77
Worst Time: 24.55
Individual Times:
1.19.02	B2 U' F' R2 D2 U' L' R2 D U' F R D' R' D' R' D' L B D2 B D' L' D2 R

2.22.03	B D' B D2 F2 R B2 D2 U R' U2 B2 F L' B F2 D U2 B D F' L2 U' L B

3.20.30	L R B2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B' F2 L2 R U L2 F D' B' F' D' B D' U F' D' U2 L

4.20.30	D U' L2 B F R B' F2 D2 U' R B' F' D2 U' B F' R B F' L2 U L2 U2 R'

5.19.00	D L2 F' L B' F2 L2 R' D2 U2 F' D' B' L2 R U2 F2 L2 F' U2 R' B2 R' F' R2

6.(14.77)	D2 U2 R2 D' B' F L' B F L2 D' U L F' L R' B' D2 U' F2 D' U' F2 R' F'

7.18.91	F' U B2 D2 U' F2 D2 B' F D' U2 R D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 U' B2 F L2 B2 R2

8.(24.55)	U L B F R' B' U B' U' L2 R2 B2 F D U B2 F2 L R' D L2 R' D L D2

9.18.06	L2 R D2 F D' L2 B2 L D U' L' D2 U' L' U' B' L F' L2 R D2 U2 L2 R D2

10.19.05	L' R B F2 R' B2 D2 L R2 B L2 R' F R U L U2 B' R' B' F2 U' F D R

11.20.16	D' L2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 F D' L' F D2 L' D' U' L' R' U L' B

12.19.64	D U2 L' R F' L' F' D2 F' D2 B' F' D' U2 R' B2 F L' B' F U L2 B F D2


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 3, 2008)

2x2

PB: 3.67-this solve was only R U R' U' R U R', then a sune.....

Avg. 5: 8.67 -Haha Fridrich Oll's and Pll's on a 2x2 =]

Avg. 10: 9.89

3x3

PB: 18.72 -Petrus, all of them =]

Avg. 5: 27.60

Avg. 10: 29.24

Avg. 100:	34.25 -Without warming up, started off wth all 40's


4x4
PB: 1.38.09 -2 edge pairing

Avg. 5: 1.56.83

Avg. 10: 2.04.32

5x5

PB: 3.53.47 -full tredge paring/2 edge pairing tricks

Avg. 5: 4.33.82

Avg. 10: 4.50.12

People must really not like big cubes that much....I'm always seeing sub 20 people with times barely lower than mine.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 3, 2008)

i got my pb 2 weeks ago even tho i never posted it...
11.64, non lucky with a 3 second E perm


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 3, 2008)

1.31 on 2x2  New Single PB of course


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 3, 2008)

Another LL skip (makes it my 3rd)

6.69  

Scramble: L' D2 U' B' R2 D L' R U F' U L2 R2 D' U' B' F L D' U B' R2 U F2 U2 (cross on D)

D' F' D' R D' L' (not executed like that)
y2 U' R U' R' U' F' U' F
U y R U' R2 U R U F U F'
U'

25 moves HTM


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a really nice cubing session.

14.26 avg of 12 (previous best was 14.84)
7 sub13's in 30 solves (includes lucky cases, such as 10.26)
and most importantly: avg of 5 13.37!! LOL

Oh, and I got 7.80 on masterofthebass's scramble.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Another LL skip (makes it my 3rd)
> 
> 6.69
> 
> ...



That's so far the easiest scramble I've ever seen


----------



## PeterV (Oct 3, 2008)

I got my first 3x3 sub-25 yesterday. It was something like 24.89 with a PLL skip (why couldn't this be full step!?!?!?). My best previous to this was 26.xx and sub-30's are still few and far between but are becoming more common. I'll be averaging sub-30 in no time!


----------



## blade740 (Oct 3, 2008)

I got a 19.22 avg12 on square-1 yesterday. I'm now faster at sq1 than I am at 3x3. Good times.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 3, 2008)

F2 R F U B R B' F L2 R F2 B' U2 B R' B' R' U2 B2 R' B R U F2 B2 

B F' U2 B' U' B' U' L U2 F' * L U' F2 U' F' U' B' U B U L U2 L U L' U L

Skeleton leads to 34HTM linear

* = [F', L B L']

B F' U2 B' U' B' U' L U2 F2 L B L' F L B' U' F2 U' F' U' B' U B U L U2 L U L' U L (32HTM)

w00t 6 minutes full-out FMC!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

I'm good at 5x5 again 

Individual Times: (1:18.09), 1:22.52, (1:30.83), 1:25.45, 1:18.29, 1:21.23, 1:24.00, 1:23.20, 1:20.18, 1:28.66, 1:29.32, 1:21.69

Average: 1:23.45 


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> I'm good at 5x5 again
> 
> ...



yay dan! take back the WR at Westchester! speakin of which- did you ever email Bill Berry/did he mail back about potentially giving me a ride?


I am still breaking in my V-5, but i am getting some sub-3 averages.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Average: 1:23.45



I wanted to wait for someone else to follow Dan, because who can follow that? You're amazing, Dan!

But my wimpy accomplishments: A 26.37 average of 10 and a 24.45 average of 5 on 3x3x3. It's been 5 months since I've beaten my PB average of 10, so it was nice to finally beat it. My goal of a sub-20 average of 5 by the end of the year still looks possible.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not the first time, but I like it anyway. Sub 20 average of 5  No skips


Statistics for 10-03-2008 17:24:49 
Average: 19.64 
Standard Deviation: 0.38 
Best Time: 18.78 
Worst Time: 26.28 
Individual Times: 
1. (18.78) L' R' U' B2 F D' L2 D U' R' U B F' D2 F' R' B' F' D' U' L2 D2 U L2 F2 
2. (26.28) L R2 B' F L' R' B' F' U' R' U R B' F' D U B' U' L2 R' D F2 D B2 F 
3. 20.17 B L2 B' D2 F' U F' D F2 U2 B' L2 D U L2 F D2 L' R B2 F2 D B F' L2 
4. 19.30 B2 D2 R' D' R' D U' L' R' D2 U B' U' B' F' L2 B2 U B' L U2 B' F' L' R' 
5. 19.44 L' R' B R F L D' U2 R' F D' L2 F2 D' B' L2 U R' U' R2 F' L U' L' F


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 3, 2008)

My V5 arrived today (It's an accomplishment for me).

Turns great. It's very smooth. I will lube it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 4, 2008)

12.41 14.96 (11.28) 14.59 12.53 13.08 12.68 13.46 13.94 (16.27) 15.09 12.59 => 13.53

I like Petrus with a bit of ZBLL. 

EDIT: (11.28) 14.59 12.53 13.08 12.68 13.46 13.94 (16.27) 15.09 12.59 12.78 13.25 => 13.40


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2008)

35.20 53.53 42.20 55.46 32.16 44.82 36.41 (58.43) 46.58 49.08 (28.83) 39.26 => 43.47

New square-1 average of 12. I'm not at all fast yet, but hopefully I'm moving in that direction


----------



## MistArts (Oct 4, 2008)

New 5x5 clock PB...

47.283! 164 moves at 3.468 mps.


----------



## joey (Oct 4, 2008)

(12.20) 13.02 15.07 (16.74) 14.10 14.47 12.29 14.69 13.02 14.64 12.83 14.54 
=> 13.87

Also did a non-lucky 10.86
D2 U2 L R2 F' R2 F' R2 B F D2 B2 F L D U' B' F D' B F' D2 U2 R' B2

Check http://www.xanga.com/j_ey for more details.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2008)

1.	18.23	
2.	23.91	
3.	21.03	
4.	(24.69) 
5.	17.50	
6.	20.19	
7.	18.27	
8.	22.97	
9.	21.19	
10.	21.61	
11.	14.11	
12.	(13.11)

==> 19.90
Last 2 solves are incredibly easy. I average about 21 consistently.
And had a 20.13 nonlucky average right before this.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 4, 2008)

Relaxed solves (mostly):
Average: 37.98
Fastest Time: 24.23
Slowest Time: 46.47
Standard Deviation: 05.53
Individual Times:
1) 40.31 B2 D' U F L2 D' R' L U2 L U' D L' U R L D2 F2 U2 D F2 B2 L R2 F'
2) (46.47) F R2 D U' R' B2 F' L2 B' U F' L' D' F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R' B U L2 U
3) 33.17 L' R2 F2 R D2 F' D F L F2 R' L2 U D' L2 R D' L B2 U2 F' R' U R' L
4) 42.37 B2 U' L2 U D' L2 B D' B2 R' D' U' L2 D2 L' U F2 U2 F B' D' L2 U R' D2
5) 46.21 L2 R D2 L F' D' F' U2 R U B2 D2 L2 B L B' D' F2 L' B D2 F R B' L
6) 29.83 L' D2 U' R B2 R L2 B R' U2 R2 D2 F B U2 B' D L' D B2 U' D L' B U'
7) 34.53 D' U2 L R2 B' D U R F D' U' B' U2 F' L2 B2 R D U' R D' B' F U2 F2
8) (24.23) D2 R B' R2 D' U2 L' R F2 D L2 B' D U' R B' F' U F L U2 L' R U2 F'
9) 42.21 F2 L' U F' B U' R2 B' U R2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B R' D' U2 B' U F
10) 40.96 R U2 L' F D L D2 L2 F2 B' D' L R2 F' B R' U D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L' R2 F2
11) 39.49 R' B2 U' B R D2 F U R' U F' U B L D2 L B' F2 D2 U' F2 B' R' L D
12) 30.75 R' F2 D R2 U' D' R' L D' U' L2 R2 D2 R U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' F L2 B2 R U'


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

sweet avg!

nearly sub 15

Statistics for 10-05-2008 14:57:38

Average: 15.09
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 13.36
Worst Time: 17.02
Individual Times:
1.	14.14	B D R2 B' F2 L' D B2 F2 D U' L' B2 U L R' B F D' U L' U L F' D'
2.	15.70	B2 F L D B2 F' L2 R' U L2 R2 B F U2 F2 U F2 U2 R F2 D L2 R B' D
3.	15.30	B2 L' F D2 U' B2 F L' R' D' U' B2 D2 U2 L D B2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 F L U2
4.	15.33	D' U' B' R' B2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D L' F D2 L' B F' U L2
5.	16.55	D' U L2 U' B2 F2 D' L D2 R' B F D2 U2 B F R2 D L' D' L2 B2 F' L R2
6.	(13.36)	D' B' D U L2 R U L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 L U B F2 D2 U
7.	13.95	F2 L R2 D2 U L2 R2 F' D U' B F' D' B' L R2 B' D2 L2 U L2 B' F D F
8.	14.91	F2 L' B D' B F' L F U' R' D2 U L' R D U2 F L2 R U2 F2 L2 R2 B F
9.	14.95	B L2 R B L' U L R2 F' L B2 F' D2 B' F' D2 B' F2 D2 B2 U' L R' B D'
10.	(17.02)	B L' B' U2 B' L' B' F D L' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 B' R' D2 U' F' D' U L B' F2
11.	14.86	L D2 F L2 R' D2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 R' D' U' L D L R F2 D B2 R D' F D2
12.	15.23	R' D2 U2 B2 U L2 R B2 F' L B2 L' D U R2 D' F' L2 F2 U' L2 B' F L2 D


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 5, 2008)

MistArts said:


> New 5x5 clock PB...
> 
> 47.283! 164 moves at 3.468 mps.



Sub-50????

Edit: I was wondering why that space was there, nice job hiding the clock part xD


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it's a pb average of 12. Sub 20 WILL BE MINE... in a few years 

Statistics for 10-05-2008 18:03:27
Average: 21.28
Standard Deviation: 1.77
1.	23.84	
2.	19.83
3.	22.20	
4.	20.06
5.	20.67	
6.	24.20	
7.	22.98	
8.	(24.28)
9.	19.11	
10.	19.50	
11.	(18.25) OMG 3 in a row 
12.	20.39


----------



## Mozza314 (Oct 6, 2008)

This morning, 3x3:

Best: 57.25
10 of 12 average: 1:07.xx



Hoping for regular sub-1min times soon! (2 so far)


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2008)

got my es pack today and a 5x5!!!!!

I have never solved a 5x5 before and i got a pb of 3:16.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 6, 2008)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee first sub 3 average for 5x5!

2:17.94, (2:13.55), 2:14.38, (2:34.42), 2:31.61, 2:32.81, 2:24.13, 2:21.18, 2:24.57, 2:29.46, 2:28.07, 2:32.43 =====> 2:28.03 average =P
centres last is good


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 6, 2008)

I just got my first EVER sub-30 solve on a 3x3, and it was non lucky - 29.92 with this scramble F' U L2 R D' R' F2 U B2 F' D2 U B' F' D2 U' B' R' U' B2 L2 R B2 R2 U2.

It feels good.


----------



## VirKill (Oct 6, 2008)

34,44 sec!
my new average out of 30 solve...

26,78 PB for 3x3x3

well, I learn 4 new OLL alg today....that's record cuz my memorizarion is horrible


----------



## Raffael (Oct 7, 2008)

Did some Clock solves today.

New PB single 12.36
New Pb mean of 3: 14.81


----------



## Lofty (Oct 7, 2008)

I decided today I wanted to be a more all around cuber. I figure that will help me with my OH too. So I cleaned out and changed the springs on my New Type A (the very first white new type a they put out) and after a few (50-100) solves this is what happened:
Statistics for 10-06-2008 20:35:27

Average: 15.26
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 11.98
Worst Time: 18.75
Individual Times:
1.	14.32	U L2 D B' F' D2 U F2 R D U' F2 L R' B U' L B2 F2 D B R2 D2 F2 U
2.	15.53	F2 U B2 F' U2 R' D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' L' U B2 F2 R2 B R D2 L R' D2 U' F2
3.	15.91	F2 L' R D' L' D2 B2 F L' F2 R2 U F' L2 F D U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 D' L R
4.	16.16	D2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 F R' B U2 B' F L2 D L2 R' U R2 B' F' R' F2 L B
5.	(18.75)	B D2 L2 B D2 U L' R2 D U R D U L R F R2 F2 L R2 B U L R' F
6.	14.62	B' L2 B R F U R B2 L' D' U L R' D' U2 L2 D U L F2 D' U R2 B2 F2
7.	14.40	L2 R B2 F R' U' B' D' L' B D B L R' D2 B' L' R' D' F2 L B F2 L2 U
8.	(11.98)	F' D U L D U L R D' B F2 L R' B2 F R' D' F2 L' R2 U R B F' L
9.	16.22	R' B' F' D F2 R D' B F2 R2 U F R2 D B' F R' F' D2 F L2 D U' B F2
10.	13.40	B F' R U' B2 D2 U' B' F2 L' R F L F2 R2 B2 F2 L' U R2 B' L B' D U
11.	17.30	F L' D2 U' F' D' F2 L R' B2 D2 U L R2 B L R2 B' D2 U' B2 L R2 B D2
12.	14.72	B U2 R B F' L' D U2 L B' L R U' F2 L R2 D' F' D' U' L D' L R U2
Close to sub-15...


----------



## Raffael (Oct 7, 2008)

did some more Clock-solving.

New PB average: 13.75


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> got my es pack today and a 5x5!!!!!
> 
> I have never solved a 5x5 before and i got a pb of 3:16.



WHOA!!! Thats really good... If only I was that good -_- *goes and practices*


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > got my es pack today and a 5x5!!!!!
> ...



its called basic speed - hehe.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 7, 2008)

Made a website, which is looking good, still adding pages to it etc


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 7, 2008)

OH RA Average of 12- 41.04 seconds  Getting better, i started again yesterday.

Statistics for 10-07-2008 14:40:36

Average: 41.04
Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 34.52
Worst Time: 46.00
Individual Times:
1.	42.80	U B' F L' F L B' F' L D' U' R D U2 L R' D' U R' B' L' R2 D2 U' R
2.	44.14	D U2 L' R2 D' R' B2 R B L R' B' D' B F2 D' U2 F' D L' B' F2 D2 B F2
3.	42.95	B U F' D' L' D2 U B L2 B2 F2 U' R U B U F2 L' R2 D2 U' B2 D' B F'
4.	41.92	B F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 U' B' F U B' F2 R D L' U L' R2 B2 L2 R B F2 U
5.	36.52	R D2 B D2 U' R' D' U' R' F' U B2 R U2 L' U' L' R2 D' R' B L2 R' B2 F
6.	(46.00)	B' F2 L2 D' U2 B' D R U B2 F2 U' L2 R D U2 B' D2 B2 F D2 B' R D U2
7.	39.58	B' U2 L R' B F U L' R B2 R F' D2 B' D2 B L U2 B' D2 F L' R U L
8.	36.74	B F' L' B F' R U2 F L R2 B F' R2 B D2 R' B2 F2 D L B2 F' L D' F2
9.	40.48	R2 B L2 R2 B' F2 U L2 D B' L2 R2 B' R B2 F2 U' B F D' F2 L R U' L
10.	43.36	B' F2 D B2 F2 D F L2 D' B2 F2 R' D L R' B2 F R D2 B2 L' B2 D R D'
11.	41.91	R' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 R' F R' D L R2 D2 L' D' R2 D2 U2 F R2 D U2 B2
12.	(34.52)	L' R' D U' R D L2 R2 F L2 F' D R D' U L' R B L2 F D L B' F2 U


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> OH RA Average of 12- 41.04 seconds  Getting better, i started again yesterday.
> 
> Statistics for 10-07-2008 14:40:36
> 
> ...


 

sweet , see if u can beat 35.93 avg.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 7, 2008)

yay! new 5x5 pb : 2:06.53
centres last ftw! reduction is boring =P


----------



## Garmon (Oct 7, 2008)

OH sub 1 minute for first time!


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 7, 2008)

YES! My first non-lucky sub20 average (actually my second ever sub20 average ) of 5!
Times: 19.61 (18.09) 19.16 21.15 (22.63) = 19.97 
The last one was a +2, without that it would be 19.80. Oh well, still sub20


----------



## Faz (Oct 8, 2008)

4x4 times!

Statistics for 10-08-2008 19:00:04

Average: 1:16.52
Standard Deviation: 2.05
Best Time: 1:06.97
Worst Time: 1:26.38
Individual Times:
1.	(1:06.97)	B' Fw' F U L' D' Uw' B2 F2 L' B Uw L2 U R' B Fw' F R2 D' Uw Fw L' D2 U' Rw' D U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw D' Uw' U' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R Uw2
2.	(1:26.38)	B' Rw' Uw' R Uw' Rw F2 L2 Rw R U' B Rw' Fw2 L' D' L' D2 Uw2 R Uw' L Rw Fw' F2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B Fw F' Rw' R2 D' L2 Rw F
3.	1:16.75	R2 B' D2 Fw' Uw' U' L2 Rw' R' D2 U2 B' D R F2 L2 Rw R' Uw' B' Uw L2 R2 Uw' L B Fw' F2 Uw2 U L' Uw' R D' Uw U' F' R F2 D
4.	1:18.91	L F' L' B F D' F2 L' B2 D' Uw Fw U F D2 R2 D' B2 L2 Uw U2 R2 B' Fw2 Rw2 B' F' L2 D L2 B2 F' D' R2 D R D Uw2 F R2
5.	1:13.91	D' L' Rw D' Uw2 U2 B' Fw' F2 L2 B F2 Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' D' Rw R2 F D' R2 B R' F' Uw2 U' R Fw Uw2 U2 L D B' Fw2 F' R' B2

the 1:13 was a sweet solve, with double parity???

1:06 was a pb


----------



## Winston (Oct 8, 2008)

Finally got round to taking a 3x3x3 average (10 of 12) solves today, as I haven't been keeping track of progress of late 

Average: 22.54
Best time: 19.88
Worst time: 26.13
Individual times: 
1) 21.47
2) (19.88)
3) 23.84
4) 24.56
5) 22.30
6) (26.13)
7) 24.47
8) 21.90
9) 22.09
10) 20.00
11) 22.02
12) 22.77

Well this average isn't spectacular at all, but it's an improvement for me anyway. Hope to sub-20 soon, I'll attempt to learn full Fridrich now that my examinations are over. Sorry about not including the scrambles, I didn't use a generator, but made sure the scrambles were thorough enough though


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 8, 2008)

Scramble: B U B2 D' L2 U2 F L2 R' B U B2 D R' F U2 F' B' U' D2 F' D' U' R2 U2 
Solution: U L F L2 B' U2 L' F L2 D2 F D R D' L2 D R' D2 R2 D L' D' R2 D2 F D' F2 L (28HTM, 50 minutes)

Kinda rusty, should've been more like 15 minutes. 

U L F L2 B' U2 / L' F L2 D2 (L premove)
Psuedo-F2L minus a pair.

(L L') F L D F D' F2 L
Edges phase, nothing more (plus psuedo-fix). This leaves us with my standard 5 corner finish. Luckily there were no corners unoriented in place on my first try. The skeleton at this point:

U L F L2 B' U2 L' F : L2 D2 F L . D F D' F2 L

. = [L,[D':R2]] (2 moves)
: = [[D:R], L2] (3 moves)





Edit: 24 move FMC! (22STM!)

L' B L2 R B U' D' L' B2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R L' U' B' R' L U' F' U' F2

This was first a speedsolve scramble, then later FMC'd, so it doesn't count. But the speedsolve does for personal best: 8.21 with Petrus. Because Petrus is better than Fridrich anyway.

L U2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' U' F' L2 R' F R F' U F' L' R U2 L R' F' U

L U2 R2 U' F' L2 R' F R F' U' (U' premove), 11 move psuedo F2L!
U2 F' M F2 M' F' U (silly edge-solving algorithm, since it cancels with the previous part a bit)

This is a 17-move skeleton, but I couldn't find an insertion that cancelled more than one move, leaving me with:

L U2 . R2 U' F' L2 R' F R F' U F' L' R U2 L R' F' U
. = [D, R' U' R]

L U2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' U' F' L2 R' F R F' U F' L' R U2 L R' F' U (24HTM, 22STM)


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 8, 2008)

Getting better, maybe i should learn some fingertricks now 

Statistics for 10-08-2008 21:48:48

Average: 40.00
Standard Deviation: 4.35
Best Time: 32.28
Worst Time: 45.00
Individual Times:
1.	44.74	U L' R' U B F2 D2 B2 F L2 R B2 D U2 L D' B2 F' L' D B' D2 L2 B F
2.	39.08	B F D' U L R' D2 U B D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U B2 L U2 R2 B' U
3.	43.92	L' R2 B F R' U2 R2 D U B2 F L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B' F2 L R2 B' D2 L2 D' R'
4.	32.30	R2 B' D2 U' F L R2 B2 F' D2 U B' R2 D' U' B' F D F' U L' R' B' L R2
5.	(45.00)	D2 L D U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 D' U R D' L' F2 L R D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2
6.	37.16	L R D' U' B' F' R2 B2 F2 U L2 B F2 D2 U L' R D2 L2 R F2 L2 R' B U
7.	33.45	D2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U F U R2 B2 F' D U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R' U R F2 D' U
8.	43.26	U2 R B2 F L2 R' F2 U2 B' F L' R2 B F' R2 U R B' D F D U' L R2 B
9.	44.91	R F R' F D' U' B' F D U L R' B' R F2 L2 R' U' B2 F L R2 D2 L R
10.	39.09	L2 U' L R D2 F2 L B2 F' R2 D2 U B' F' L R2 D U2 L R U2 R2 U L' R
11.	(32.28)	F U' F U2 B2 R F2 D' L2 R B' U R2 U B D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 D U' B'
12.	42.11	U F L' R' D2 B' L B2 F D U2 L2 R2 B U' L2 B2 L R F2 R2 F L2 B' F2


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 9, 2008)

Statistics for 10-08-2008 19:30:13

Average: 28.86
Standard Deviation: 2.67
Best Time: 24.25
Worst Time: 35.31
Individual Times:
1.	(24.25)	D2 B' U' L R2 F2 U B' L B' F2 R' F2 L' R D U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D U B2
2.	33.14	B2 D2 F2 D U' B2 F' D U' B' F' L2 B' L R' D' L2 B F L2 D' U2 B2 L
3.	26.12	L' B' L R2 F L' U L2 R B' L U2 L' R F' L' D2 L' U' B' F2 D2 R' B'
4.	26.75	F' L' F2 U F2 U' L R B' D' B2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' F D B L2 F' D' L2 R
5.	26.09	L' B D' U L2 R2 B' D F' L2 R' D U2 R' D2 U' R' B2 F2 L2 R U F' R'
6.	29.23	D2 B2 D' F2 U F' L R F' L B' F2 L2 R2 B' U L' B2 F2 L2 R' D' L' B'
7.	28.30	B2 F2 L R D2 L2 U L R D' U' L2 B2 F D2 L2 R' B2 D' U F2 D' L2 F
8.	(35.31)	D U2 L' B L' R' U L2 B L B' D2 B2 F' L2 F L2 D' U F2 U' B F L'
9.	26.98	L2 D L2 B' L2 R2 D R' D2 B2 R D' U2 L' D' U' F D F2 D U' B F' D'
10.	27.56	B R B2 D2 F R' B F' R U2 L R2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 F U2 L' B' L D' R'
11.	33.81	L R' F' L' R2 B F2 D' B2 F L' D L2 D B2 L2 R U' F U B2 F2 L R
12.	30.66	B' L' B D' L B F' L R D U L' R2 B F2 D2 F L' R2 D2 U' R2 D2 U2

FINALLY SUB-30!!!
Now if I finally learn the rest of those pesky G-perms, I'd be down to ~ 26 or 27.


----------



## FU (Oct 9, 2008)

beat my PB ave twice today... (it was 13.41)

first with a 13.18 RA of something like 20 solves, then a 12.95 non RA sub-13!


----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Oct 09 20:08:04 SGT 2008 -----

Average: 12.95 sec.

Fastest Time: 11.52
Slowest Time: 16.59
Standard Deviation: 00.72

Individual Times:
1) (11.52) U' D2 R B' U' R2 F' D' F D F2 U F D L' B F' D R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' F
2) 13.27 F D2 B U' L2 U' R2 L U2 R2 L2 F' D' F2 B L U2 B U B L F' L' R' B
3) 12.84 L' F U2 R L' F2 R2 U' R B2 U2 D2 R' B' D2 U' F2 R U2 F2 R2 U' B' R' L
4) 12.25 D2 L F' B' R2 D2 U B U D' F' R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U' B D' L' D L F R2
5) 13.41 R L2 D L B R2 U2 D R2 U D R' F' R2 F U2 D R' B R L' D U' B' D'
6) 12.14 F' U' L B' F' U D F' D2 B D2 F2 L' D' L F' B' D' L2 F' D' L' F' B' D
7) (16.59) L' R2 B2 L U2 B' L' F R D' L R' B2 D R' B L2 D' R2 F2 B L R F2 U'
8) 12.58 R' U2 B' D' F2 U' F' B2 D2 U2 F D F2 L' D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F' U D2 R2 L2
9) 13.94 U D L D R' U' L' B2 U R F B2 U R U' F' L' F' R U' R' U L' D B2
10) 11.99 R2 L F2 L U2 F2 B2 R U2 D B L2 F B' D2 R2 D2 F D B2 D2 F L2 D2 F'
11) 14.03 L D2 U R2 B2 F L' D U' B R F' R D' F' B2 R2 U2 D2 R' L' U2 F2 U' R2
12) 13.03 U D2 L' B2 L' B' F U F B' U D2 F' U2 F' U' D2 R2 U B L2 R' B' L2 U'


yeh sweet!

EDIT: broke my lucky PB (7.91) with a LL skip, 3rd or 4th in my entire life so far, and non-lucky PB with 9.97, C-shape with a bar, and a U perm. today is one lucky day


----------



## blah (Oct 9, 2008)

FU said:


> beat my PB ave twice today... (it was 13.41)
> 
> first with a 13.18 RA of something like 20 solves, then a 12.95 non RA sub-13!
> 
> ...



Give me back my cube


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

LuffyOniiSan said:


> Sigh. Any tips for speedcubing for the 5x5x5? i avg 25mins LOL. no kidding.



Tip 1: We have an how to section
Tip 2: You can go there
Tip 3: There are 5x5x5 tutorials in text and video on there


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 9, 2008)

i just got a new lucky pb  it was a pll skip 13.70 secs it was. woah, im so glad that my new lucky pb is sub 14  im still tryin to get consistent sub 20 tho


----------



## FU (Oct 10, 2008)

blah said:


> Give me back my cube


was using my C glow in the dark, yours became kinda loose/poppy so Im using it for OH


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow...just got a 15.09. My best before this was an 18s.

U2 F U2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B U D F2 U2 L2 F2 B' L2 F U2 B' D' F2 B D


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 10, 2008)

I...
have taken a break from cubing. I have not laid a finger on a puzzle today. I'm going to do this for a week.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 10, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> I...
> have taken a break from cubing. I have not laid a finger on a puzzle today. I'm going to do this for a week.



Yeah...I haven't really taken a "break," but I haven't been cubing as much as before. I'm in college now and my dorm is *really* cold. So cold that my fingers are stiff and I don't want to cube. But I just found out how to turn my A/C off today, so I think I'm back in business. Plus I got a 15s solve, which is good motivation and my first competition next week!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 10, 2008)

FU said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Give me back my cube
> ...



Go glow in the dark C!!! I use it for OH though


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 10, 2008)

A few dodgy times that i need to eradicate, but apart from them it's a pretty good average. Stoked about the sub 1.40 ehh?

Statistics for 10-10-2008 19:27:50

Average: 1:55.47
Standard Deviation: 6.11
Best Time: 1:39.36
Worst Time: 2:13.20
Individual Times:

1.	1:53.98 Bw2 L' Lw2 U' B2 L2 B' Uw B2 Bw2 L D Fw' Rw2 F Rw F2 D R Dw2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Uw' U2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 U2 F Rw' U' Bw F Lw2 D' Uw2 Fw L2 Bw2 Fw F Uw2 U' F2 D' Lw2 Bw Dw' Uw' B L2 D Dw Uw' Fw' D2 Fw' L2 U
2.	1:58.48 L U F' L' Rw2 R2 D' Bw R' D2 Dw U' Fw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw R' U L Dw' B' Bw2 F' L2 Uw Rw Fw' F L2 D2 R B Bw2 Fw F U' Rw' Bw' R2 D F' U Rw' R D2 U Fw2 U' B Bw' F U' R2 Bw' Dw2 R'
3.	1:55.81 Uw U' Lw Bw2 D L' Rw D2 Lw R2 F L2 D L' B' Dw' Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 U Rw2 B2 D' Uw B D2 Dw U Rw2 Dw Uw' U Rw' F2 Lw B' Bw' D' B Rw U2 Rw2 F Lw' Dw' B' F Lw' Rw R F D2 U Bw F2 Dw U
4.	1:42.81 Fw D Fw2 D2 Uw R' Fw D' Fw Dw2 U' Lw2 R' Dw' B Bw2 F2 R' Fw' F2 R Fw R2 U Fw2 F L' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L U' L B2 U' Fw' F' D2 Dw2 R' B Bw' Fw' F Dw B' Bw' Fw' F' D' Fw Uw' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw
5.	(2:13.20) L B' Lw D Uw U' Bw' Dw Uw' Lw D' Uw' L B2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw Bw' Fw F D Bw Lw' Dw2 R Dw U' L' D Dw' Uw U2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 F' Lw R2 D' Uw Fw' Rw2 D Lw D U Rw' D2 B2 F' D' L Rw2 F' Dw Uw2 L Dw'
6.	(1:39.36) B D2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' F D B' Bw F L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw' D' L2 Rw Uw' L' Lw R' B2 Fw L' Lw' R D Bw Fw R' Uw' L Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw' D' Uw' Lw2 B2 Bw Fw F' D' Dw Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw' L' Lw' F U Fw L2 Fw' F2 Rw
7.	1:49.94 Uw L2 Lw' R B Fw2 F2 D R D' Lw Rw2 R' Uw' U' Fw2 L2 R' Dw U' Fw F Rw' R F' L' Lw Rw' Dw2 Uw L' B2 Fw F' Dw' Uw Bw' Fw2 F' Dw' L' D Uw' B2 F Rw2 Uw' U F2 L' U F' Lw Rw2 Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw D2 Lw
8.	1:58.89 L2 Lw' Rw' F' Dw Rw2 D2 Uw U L R D' Uw2 Lw' Dw Uw2 B Rw B' Bw' F2 R' Uw B L2 Lw' Rw2 R B2 D Rw' Uw' U Bw2 R' U Lw Rw' R' B L2 Lw2 D R2 D U' Bw' Fw' L Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 L' Rw R Dw' Rw' U2 B
9.	1:55.45 B F D' B2 Bw' Fw R2 D' Uw' Rw2 Bw Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 D U Rw' B' Dw Fw Dw2 Uw' U B2 Fw' D' Bw' L R2 B Bw' Fw2 L2 D' Uw2 Bw F L Bw' L' B Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 R2 D2 Dw' Rw D' Dw' L Bw' Dw' U' B' F2
10.	2:08.00 Bw' L2 U' Bw' F Rw' Dw' Fw Dw Uw2 Fw' F D' R' Uw Bw Fw Rw2 R2 F' U L R' B Bw2 Fw F Lw2 R F' Uw2 U L2 Lw' Bw2 L2 Rw' R' B D2 Uw2 Fw' F' D Fw2 U' B R F' Lw2 U' Bw Rw2 B' Bw2 Lw' Rw' Fw' L B'
11.	1:54.47 D' Uw2 B' Bw2 F' Lw2 Uw R' Bw Uw2 U2 Lw Uw' Bw2 Lw' R' D2 Uw' R' Uw' R U2 L Bw' Fw' Uw2 F D2 Dw' Uw Lw2 Dw U' Lw Rw' B' Bw2 Fw F R2 Fw2 F2 R' Bw2 Dw' U L Lw Rw' R U' R2 Uw U2 R2 F2 R2 Fw L' D2
12.	1:56.84 R Dw2 Rw F U' Rw2 B' Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw' Lw B' L' D2 R2 Dw' Lw' Fw' F' Uw Bw F2 L Lw2 D' Lw' Rw2 R B' F' U' L B2 L2 Lw2 D' B' Dw2 L2 F Uw' Lw' B Bw2 Fw' F D B2 Bw Uw B2 Lw Rw2 Dw' B' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F

EDIT: Haha forgot to mention it was 5x5.


----------



## ROOT (Oct 10, 2008)

First megaminx average in a month for me......i like it 

Average: 1:20.45
Fastest Time: 1:10.89
Slowest Time: 1:29.44
Standard Deviation: 06.16
Individual times:

1) 1:19.44 
2) 1:27.45 
3) 1:10.89 
4) 1:22.89 
5) 1:29.33 
6) 1:16.58 
7) 1:29.44 
8) 1:21.14 
9) 1:16.67 
10) 1:22.52 
11) 1:12.86 
12) 1:16.14


----------



## Garmon (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy crap!!1
27.00 average of 5! Also beat my PB by 0.04!


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 10, 2008)

ROOT said:


> First megaminx average in a month for me......i like it
> 
> Average: 1:20.45
> Fastest Time: 1:10.89
> ...



Scrambles?


----------



## Rubixgod (Oct 10, 2008)

5x5 avg of 5: 1:58.66
individual times:
1:57.45
1:55.36
(2:08.25)
2:03.16
(1:43.47)

New pb average and single! =)
close to sub-1:40 =)
this was done on cubmania


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Edisons still own right  =P


----------



## ROOT (Oct 10, 2008)

Leviticus
scrambles are a bit too long to put 12 up here ;in a single message. Also, i didnt keep the scrambles


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 10, 2008)

ROOT said:


> Leviticus
> scrambles are a bit too long to put 12 up here ;in a single message. Also, i didnt keep the scrambles



Besides, what's the point? The puzzle is too large for it to make too much of a difference.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 10, 2008)

Statistics for 10-10-2008 16:10:35

Average: 17.43
Standard Deviation: 1.30
Best Time: 14.37
Worst Time: 20.68
Individual Times:
1.	16.44	B' F L2 U' F R' B D L U' L2 R2 D2 U2 R' B R B2 F L2 U' F2 D2 B U
2.	15.96	U' F R2 U L' B' U' L D L2 B R2 F2 U B' F' D' U' L2 D2 L R U2 B U2
3.	16.88	R2 D' U2 B U R F' D2 B2 R' D2 U R F' U2 B' F' R U' R2 F R2 B2 R' D2
4.	15.87	B' F' R B2 F D B F2 U B L F' D' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 D' U2 R' D' U F' R'
5.	(20.68)	D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L' F U L R' F L B' F2 D2 L B2 D' B R' U2 B2 F' L2
6.	18.30	D U R2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' F' U2 B D2 R' B2 F' R' D' L R2 F' L2 R' U' R' F2
7.	18.67	L R' D' L2 R F L' D U2 B' R2 U L2 R2 B2 L' R' B F' L' R B L2 R2 B'
8.	19.76	B' R U2 L2 R2 U L2 R' B2 F2 D2 L R U2 B2 F D U F' L R' U2 L' D U2
9.	(14.37)	B2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B F' R' B2 F2 U L R2 D' R' F D2 U2 R' U' B'
10.	17.47	R2 B' D' U' F U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' R F2 R D B2 F U2 F2 R2 D' U F' L' R'
11.	18.75	L B' F L2 R2 U2 B2 U' B' L' D L2 D' R' F2 L U' L R2 F2 D U2 B2 F U
12.	16.17	L R D' B F R2 B2 F L2 B2 F2 L' D B2 L' R2 D2 R2 F L' D2 F' D2 U2 B2


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 10, 2008)

whoah, PLL time attack in 40.60....


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 10, 2008)

Amazing Lofty! and FINALLY beat Nakajima too! your so inspiring, you deserve the WR.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Another LL skip (makes it my 3rd)
> 
> 6.69
> 
> ...



9.92 

But I'm not counting it because of how lucky it was.


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally sub 1:20 on 4x4!!!!!!!!

Statistics for 10-11-2008 12:23:53

Average: 1:19.49
Standard Deviation: 4.99
Best Time: 1:08.22
Worst Time: 1:33.42
Individual Times:
1.	1:18.59	L' B2 Fw2 L' Fw F R2 Uw Rw B2 D2 Uw2 U2 F U' Rw2 Uw' L Rw' B Fw F U' F' U2 Fw Uw2 Fw D U L2 R' Fw Rw' B2 D' B' L2 D2 B'
2.	(1:33.42)	Uw U L2 B2 Fw' F D' Rw' U2 L2 R2 D' Uw' U2 Rw2 R U Rw Uw L2 Rw R' Fw' D2 Uw2 R2 D2 L Rw Uw' U Rw2 R Uw' R2 D Uw2 U' R Fw'
3.	1:21.69	F L2 U R2 Fw D F L2 Uw L2 Uw' U' B Fw F U2 R Uw U' L2 F2 R U' F D' Uw2 L U2 B2 Fw' U' B' Uw' U L2 Uw U Rw2 Fw' F2
4.	1:28.33	U' B' L' Rw2 Fw L Rw2 R B' Uw U' Fw' Rw' R2 Uw2 L' R2 D Uw U' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U' R2 B2 D Uw U2 F' D' F L' Rw2 R2 B F'
5.	1:17.47	F' L Uw2 L2 Rw D2 R' Fw' R Fw R' B2 Rw' R' F2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw B2 D Uw B2 Fw2 F2 D Uw' U' L2 R Fw' Rw R' D B' D F R' D'
6.	1:27.50	Uw' R' B' D' Uw2 L Uw' U' B2 Fw Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L Rw' R' D Uw2 U2 L' Uw B Fw' U B2 D Uw2 U L2 Rw R F L2 Rw2 D R2 B2 F'
7.	1:14.28	Fw2 L' Rw B R' F2 L' B Fw' Uw B' Fw' F2 Rw' Fw' R2 U F' L' Rw R2 Uw' U2 B Uw' U F R2 Uw' R' B' Fw2 D2 B' R B' R B F2 Rw2
8.	1:20.39 B' F2 Uw' U L Rw2 R2 B U R' Uw2 Rw' B' L2 Fw U' L Fw L' Uw' R F2 Rw U' B U' B' F' Rw2 R2 F2 U' Fw' D' B2 F Rw2 D' Fw F
9.	1:11.67	B F R2 Fw2 Uw2 B F' Uw2 R D' Fw2 R B' U L' U F2 L' Rw R Uw' L' Rw D L R2 F2 R F2 Rw D Uw U L2 Uw' U' Rw' D2 Rw2 F'
10.	(1:08.22)	U Fw' F' D' Uw' L' D' B' D' F U Fw2 F Rw' Uw2 R' Uw' B' Fw F' L D' U2 B2 L Fw' U B Fw2 F2 R2 D B' F Uw2 Rw D2 Uw2 B2 Fw'
11.	1:17.61	F2 R2 B Fw' R B Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw B' Fw' F' L2 U' L Rw2 R' B' Fw2 D' Uw2 U' Fw' L2 Rw' R2 F' L' Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 F' R2 Uw U2 B' Rw U
12.	1:17.39	Uw B Fw' D2 Rw' B U2 Fw Uw2 Fw R2 Fw' L D' B2 D2 Uw' U' B2 Uw' U2 R Uw2 U2 Fw' D2 L R' B' Fw F2 D Uw Rw B2 F' D' Uw' U' L2


----------



## Lofty (Oct 11, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Amazing Lofty! and FINALLY beat Nakajima too! your so inspiring, you deserve the WR.


I've had him beat for awhile. I posted a couple in here faster than him I just havent put them in the UWR list.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 11, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Lofty! and FINALLY beat Nakajima too! your so inspiring, you deserve the WR.
> ...



even more awesom then!


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 11, 2008)

This good because im just starting to get back into 3x3. I only posted this average because of the sub 11 non-lucky 

Statistics for 10-11-2008 13:08:36

Average: 15.08
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 10.83
Worst Time: 17.73
Individual Times:
1.	15.41	D2 B' U' B2 F2 L R' F D' U L F' L D R2 D U2 B2 D2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F'
2.	(10.83)	D2 B R' B F' D2 B' F' U2 L' F R D2 L2 R2 U R' B L' R' D2 B F2 D' U2
3.	15.17	R2 D2 U2 L D' U' B L' R' B L2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 B F L2 D U R U2 R2 F2
4.	13.56	F L' D U2 B2 U2 B' U' F R' F2 R2 B2 U2 B' F' U L' R' B2 L' R B2 D U'
5.	15.59	F R' B' F' U' L R2 D' U' L R' D2 F2 D U' F2 L R B' F2 U2 L' R' F' U'
6.	16.31	R B' R' F2 R F R' B' F2 R F' R2 D' B F' L2 R2 B2 D U2 L D2 L2 U2 L2
7.	(17.73)	L' R' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F D U2 L2 D2 U' B' D B D2 L' R2 B F R' U2 B' F2
8.	14.92	L2 R D U F D' L2 R2 D' U R' D' U' F' L2 R D L2 R' B2 D U' B L R2
9.	17.33	B' L R2 D2 B F L2 D' F2 D' B2 F' D U R' B' R D2 U2 F2 U2 B D' L2 R2
10.	15.23	D L' B F' R' D' L U' R B F' L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 R D B2 F2 L' R D'
11.	15.83	R2 B D2 B' D' L' R F2 R' B2 D U L R B2 F2 L' B' F2 L R2 U2 B2 D' U2
12.	11.48	R2 F2 D U' L2 D2 L D2 B' L R2 D U F D U2 B' D' U L D' B' D' L2 D'


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 11, 2008)

The SC. Pretty good average.

Statistics for 10-11-2008 13:35:52

Average: 14.59
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 12.58
Worst Time: 17.64
Individual Times:
1.	13.39	D2 F2 D2 L2 D' F' D B L2 F U' B2 U R B2 D2 B2 D' F B' D' B2 U' R' U2
2.	15.25	U' L R2 D2 R' F' L' D F2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L' U' B2 U2 B' F2 R2 L D'
3.	13.80	L2 R D2 L2 U2 R D' L' R B2 R2 F D L2 D2 B' D U2 F' B' D B' U' D2 R
4.	14.11	L R' D' B2 U B D2 U L2 D2 R2 B L2 F B D2 F2 R2 F2 B' L2 F' U' L2 F2
5.	(12.58)	R F2 R2 F D L D' F' B L' R F' D' B2 U' R' U' D2 L' D' F2 B L2 D R2
6.	(17.64)	F' D' B' L' U D2 L' R' F U2 B L F L2 F2 R' U' R F2 B U2 D' L2 F' R'
7.	14.78	F2 D2 R' D L R' D R' D' F2 L R F D' R2 F L U2 F2 L' U B L D F
8.	15.59	L2 F' L2 F' U' F' B L R F L' D U B' R' D' F2 L' R B' F' L' B' U2 F
9.	13.11	R' L' U2 L2 R U R' D' U' R2 F D2 B L' U B R2 F R F2 B' L2 R' D B'
10.	16.27	R' L U' B L D' L R2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 F B D' R F' L2 F B' R2 D'
11.	14.17	L R2 F' B D' R' L U L F2 R' D2 L2 R D' U F' B' D2 L F R B D L'
12.	15.38	R' F' D2 B2 L B2 F R U F U' R' F B' U D2 L2 B2 D' F' D' L2 B D2 R'


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 11, 2008)

One hour marathon, 108 cubes.

I kept track of the PLLs. Not sure why, but when i gave the cubes to my scrambler, I just told her what the PLLs were.

G, V, R, U, G, T, R, A, Skipped, G, G, F, R, G, Y, E, R, J, ,J Y, V, U, G, V, Skipped, G, U, R, J, V, F, A, G, F, R, G, U, A ,E V, Z, G, R, J, U, G, G, G, J, R, J, T, H, T, E, U, U, U, Y, T, F, T, J, N, G, Y, A, T, V, G, Z, G, F, J, G, G, A, R, G, T, E, A, Y, H, V, G, A, E, N, A, R, G, J, F, J, U, G, T, A, Y, A, T, U, Z, G, U, G, G


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 11, 2008)

R' F' L B' R B' U2 F' D2 L2 F B' R2 B2 L U B2 D2 B' F2 U D B' F2 U 

L2 R F R' U' R L F2 B L' B' U L U' L U L2 : U' . L

. = [U':[L: D]]
: = [[L':B'],F2]

L2 R F R' U' R L F2 B L' B' U L U' L U L B' L F2 L' B L F2 U2 L D L' U L D' (31HTM)

Standard, though I spent longer than I wanted to on this.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyway I got a sub-40 average on the Square-1  Still room for improvement without learning more algs. The 23 (PB!) and 24 were very easy but nothing was skipped on them.
43.39 45.44 33.34 36.65 42.18 24.86 34.28 45.34 (55.50) (23.07) 39.27 49.40 => 39.40

EDIT: Also post #1800. Awesome.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 11, 2008)

Sub 3 solve on 4x4x4! and 3:30 average. About time too.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Sunday contest, good average, but not good enough  A few sub 20s, and a few that should have been sub 20s :/

Statistics for 10-11-2008 14:09:37
Average: 21.52
Standard Deviation: 1.79
Best Time: 18.57
Worst Time: 25.18
Individual Times:
1.	20.56	D2 F2 D2 L2 D' F' D B L2 F U' B2 U R B2 D2 B2 D' F B' D' B2 U' R' U2
2.	19.15	U' L R2 D2 R' F' L' D F2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L' U' B2 U2 B' F2 R2 L D'
3.	(18.57)	L2 R D2 L2 U2 R D' L' R B2 R2 F D L2 D2 B' D U2 F' B' D B' U' D2 R
4.	(25.18)	L R' D' B2 U B D2 U L2 D2 R2 B L2 F B D2 F2 R2 F2 B' L2 F' U' L2 F2
5.	23.44	R F2 R2 F D L D' F' B L' R F' D' B2 U' R' U' D2 L' D' F2 B L2 D R2
6.	21.49	F' D' B' L' U D2 L' R' F U2 B L F L2 F2 R' U' R F2 B U2 D' L2 F' R'
7.	20.52	F2 D2 R' D L R' D R' D' F2 L R F D' R2 F L U2 F2 L' U B L D F
8.	24.60	L2 F' L2 F' U' F' B L R F L' D U B' R' D' F2 L' R B' F' L' B' U2 F
9.	23.45	R' L' U2 L2 R U R' D' U' R2 F D2 B L' U B R2 F R F2 B' L2 R' D B'
10.	21.98	R' L U' B L D' L R2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 F B D' R F' L2 F B' R2 D'
11.	21.22	D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B' F' L' F L' B L2 R' F D B' L2 B' U' D' L2 F2 D
12.	18.81	L R2 F' B D' R' L U L F2 R' D2 L2 R D' U F' B' D2 L F R B D L'


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 12, 2008)

first sub-18 average of 100, 17.95. I win muahahahahahahah


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2008)

9.02 pll skip on 3x3

EDIT: 1:03.74 on 4x4 with pll parity.

Im getting closer to the sub 1!

this was part of this pb average.

Statistics for 10-12-2008 11:26:43

Average: 1:18.28
Standard Deviation: 6.02
Best Time: 1:03.74
Worst Time: 1:28.80
Individual Times:
1.	1:15.33	R D' Uw U Fw U2 B2 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 D Uw Rw' R D U R F' D' U Fw Uw2 L Rw' R2 B2 R2 D2 Uw2 U L2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw F2 L Rw2 U' Rw
2.	1:10.23	R2 U' Rw2 R Fw Rw B Uw L F D' L' R2 B' R2 F' D Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw L D B' F Rw' D L Rw2 Fw2 L2 B' Fw2 F' D Uw2 B Fw2 F
3.	1:26.45	L2 Uw U2 L2 D' Uw R' B R2 U' B Fw2 F D' B Fw F' L' U2 Rw B' U2 R D Uw U B' Rw' D' Uw' U F U Rw' F' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 B
4.	1:27.78	Uw2 L' R2 B' R D' Uw U2 R Fw' L' Rw' R2 D' Uw2 Rw Fw F D' B2 Uw2 Rw' B2 L' Fw2 D L' Rw2 B U2 Rw Uw2 B2 Fw2 D' U F R D U2
5.	(1:28.80)	L2 Rw' R D U' L' Fw2 U B Fw F' D U2 L' Rw2 R2 D' U' F D2 L U' B' L' Rw R2 Fw F' Uw B' L' Rw R D Uw' U R2 Uw2 L D2
6.	1:24.67	Fw' U' Rw Uw' U' Fw' Rw B Fw F D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw U2 L' Rw2 B' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw' D Uw' F2 D Uw' Rw R D2 U' L' Rw' R' D Rw' B' F' D Rw'
7.	(1:03.74)	Uw' U R2 D' Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 D' Uw U' Fw D Uw' U B' Fw2 F U2 F' D B2 Rw' Uw' Fw Rw Fw F D F' Rw2 U Rw2 Fw' Uw U' L' R
8.	1:15.33	Rw2 R2 Uw' U' L Rw2 R2 B Fw' R D' U' Fw' Rw R B Fw F' D' L' Rw R' B2 D2 Uw2 F L Rw Fw2 D' Uw B' Rw' Uw' Fw2 F' D2 Uw F' U
9.	1:14.88	L2 D Uw2 U' Fw' Uw U' Fw F' R Fw' Uw2 U L2 B' Fw F Rw Uw2 L2 R U2 L2 F2 L' B L R2 F2 Uw L Rw R Fw' L' R2 D2 Uw2 U L'
10.	1:10.14	D' F' D Uw2 B2 Fw' F L2 R2 D Uw' Fw2 D Uw L2 Rw B2 D Rw Uw' U' L2 R2 D L2 R' Fw Uw2 L R' F' D2 Uw' U F' Rw' B Fw2 Rw' R
11.	1:17.73	Rw' U2 L' B2 L F2 D B2 Uw' U' L Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 Rw R' Uw' U2 R2 B' Fw D' Uw' U L2 F U2 Fw2 L2 R' D' Uw U Rw2 R U' Rw' D2 U2
12.	1:20.30	Rw R' U' L2 B D Rw2 D R B Fw' Uw2 U' L Fw D' L' D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U R U2 L' Rw' R' Uw2 L2 B D' Rw Uw2 R' Fw' F L2 Fw


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I just got some amazing 5x5x5 times, and finally got sub2 averages - comfortably. My edges were insane. Giantcubes ftw.


----------



## Siraj A. (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunday Contest October 12, 2008

Average: 16.70
Times: 16.18, (18.07), 15.33, 17.99, 14.69, 17.95, (14.41), 17.77, 17.23, 16.45, 16.33, 17.11

New PB average!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 12, 2008)

new pb average i just did. very happy with is. 
Average: 19.39
Standard Deviation: 2.17
Best Time: 17.03
Worst Time: 25.92
Individual Times:
1.24.45	L' R D R' F' U L F D U' L2 R' D B2 F D2 U' R' B' U R' D U L2 F'

2.17.16	F' U' B D' U F2 L U' L2 R' F U' F' L' R' B2 D R' U' R2 D2 B2 L' R U

3.20.39	D U B F2 L2 R' F' D L R U' F L R D L2 U2 B' F L' R2 F D2 B2 F2

4.17.80	B2 F D' L' R U' F D' R B2 D' U' L' B2 F2 L2 B' F2 R' D2 U' F' R2 U' F

5.18.62	D B2 R2 U B2 F2 L R B U B F L' R' U F U L D B L' B2 F2 D2 R'

6.19.47	B D B' L' D L' R2 F2 D L2 R D2 U' F L2 F' L' D2 U' B2 F' D U' 
B L

7.(25.92)	U L' R B' F2 D' R' U R' D U F' D2 U' L2 R B2 D2 U' B2 F2 D U 
L F'
8.18.89	R' U R' B F2 D U2 B2 F R' B2 F R' B2 R' B' D2 U' B' L R U2 B' U L2

9.17.12 B' D2 L' R2 D B2 F' D U B' F2 D' L' F2 L F D L R' D' B' U2 R' D F

10.21.76 U2 R' B F2 D U2 L' B' L' R2 U F2 U' L R' B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' F2 D U B'

11.18.24 L' R' D2 B' D U' R F L' R B D B L B2 D U2 B2 F' R' B' F' D2 U' L2

12.(17.03) L2 R' D' U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2 F2 D' B' F' L' R' D2 B2 F' R D' U2 L R' B' U'


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2008)

Megaminx: 8:10.84. First time fast enough to get on my stackmat  . WR here I come


----------



## mazei (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I just got my first sub-10 a few days ago. A PLL skip. 9.19. I was jumping around my room after I got that.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm spazzing out over being able to consistently average sub-2 consistenly. 

Took me a while frigging year... Damn...


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2008)

"micro501: 3x3 Scramble #3240: F L' R D' U B U' R' U B2 F' U2 L B' L' D B2 D2 R2 L' F R U D' R"
L D2 R B L' F' L2 F2 B' U B R U R' L' U L U' L' U2 L F2 U. R U2 R' 
26 move skeleton.

Insert F' U' B' U F U' B U at the dot.

L D2 R B L' F' L2 F2 B' U B R U R' L' U L U' L' U2 L F2 U F' U' B' U F U' B U R U2 R' (34)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2008)

Got 3 sub-15 averages in a row today. I normally get one sub-15 average a day if that many. Needless to say I'm spazzing right now haha ;-P

14.97, 15.23, 11.48, 13.38, 15.38, (11.33), (18.61), 15.79, 13.67, 13.21, 15.13, 17.54 = 14.58

15.76, 16.10, 11.78, 17.55, 12.91, 15.49, (11.66), 13.83, 16.29, 12.19, (18.06), 17.53 = 14.94

12.73, 13.58, 16.36, 13.97, 16.54, 12.57, 15.66, 13.91, 14.12, 14.62, (16.78), (11.96) = 14.41

Also got a 1:23.83 3x3x3 BLD just before these averages, which is just icing on the cake for me! Yay cubing!

Chris


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 13, 2008)

Joey and I did the same FMC scramble:

F L' R D' U B U' R' U B2 F' U2 L B' L' D B2 D2 R2 L' F R U D' R 

B2 L' D : L2 D B L' U F' . L2 U' L2 U' B' U R' U R U' B

. = [F R F', L]
: = [D' L D, R']

B2 D R' D' L' D R L2 D B L' U R F' L F R' F' L U' L2 U' B' U R' U R U' B (29HTM)

w00t 7 moves cancelled from insertions. Joey can claim a faster (timewise) final solution than me, but that doesn't mean much. XD


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 13, 2008)

I got my first sub minute average yesterday (56.99), as well as first sub 45 single  (40.27). Only 27 Milliseconds till sub-40 o.0


----------



## Raffael (Oct 13, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Another LL skip (makes it my 3rd)
> 
> 6.69
> 
> ...



I gave it a shot: 7.42 

My PB lucky before this was 16.70 

I got it on tape and I'll put it on my youtube channel.
But I'm not going to count this, because I knew about the LL skip beforehand.

Thanks for posting the scramble anyway.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 13, 2008)

so close to a sub 20 average, it isn't even funny.

solve 1/2: normal average, maybe on the fast side
solve 3: holy crap that was fast (but still a PLL skip)
solve 4: still pretty good
solve 5: holy crap that was fast, too. Heading toward a really good average!
solve 6-8: I might get a sub 20 average!
solve 9-12: I see my average rising, and rising, and rising... sub twenty remains just out of reach 


Statistics for 10-13-2008 18:11:54

Average: 20.50
Standard Deviation: 1.42
Best Time: 15.59
Worst Time: 23.56
Individual Times:
1.	22.09	D2 U R' D R U B' F' L2 U L R D' L2 B2 F' D' B' D2 B' D' L B F D
2.	21.22	R2 U' R2 D B' R2 F' U B' F' L' R D U R' B F D U2 L' U2 L' R2 B' D2
3.	(15.59)	D U B F' D' U2 R' B2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' R U' R2 U' F' L R' B L' B2 L' U
4.	20.38	U L R' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 F R D' U2 F' R' D R F2 R' D' L R' B2 D U' R'
5.	17.30	U2 F U' L2 B2 F2 U L' D2 U2 L R2 B F' D2 U L2 R D' L F' U' L R' D2
6.	20.75	L' F L R2 B2 L2 U R' D2 R B D F2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 B' D' U2 R2 D U F
7.	20.88	D U' L' U' B' D U2 R F L F U R B' L' R B2 D' L' B' R B2 L' R2 B'
8.	18.92	R' F2 R' B' L D U' F' L' D U' B F' L' B' R' U B2 F L' B' R2 D' U' R2
9.	20.33	B L2 D B' F' L' R B' F2 L' U B' U2 F' D B2 F L2 R F' U F' D' B' F
10.	20.61	L2 R2 D2 U' B' F D' B U L' B2 D' U B F D' U R2 D L2 B2 D U' L' D
11.	22.52	U2 R' D2 L2 R D2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 F' D' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 R D2 F2 D' R' B F'
12.	(23.56)	D' U L' F2 L2 R' B' F' D' B2 F2 L F' D' F D U F L' F' U' L R2 B' F2


----------



## Jebediah54 (Oct 13, 2008)

Got a new personal best for single/average yesterday...

Single: 24.98
Average: 30.5

And this is only 4 days after getting my DIY cube (my average used to be around 40 seconds)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 14, 2008)

I got an INSANEly lucky square-1 solve, skipped both CP and EP. The chance is one in 20736 for a CP+EP skip to happen. I guess it was an easy scramble 

Anyway the scramble (from cubemania lol):
(0,-1) (-2,-5) (6,-1) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,-3) (6,-6) (3,0) (6,3) (0,-6) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,-3) (6,-6) (2,-5)
And my solution (not exactly how I did it with respect to U/D turns):
cubeshape: /
CO: (3,2)/(0,-3)/
EO: (-2,-2)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/
finish: /(6,6)/(-4,-3)
Time: 12.85 !!!!


----------



## mazei (Oct 14, 2008)

I got my average record for average of 5 yesterday, 14.14(the irony).

Need to buy another 4x4 since I lost it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay, so I woke up this morning and found that my index and middle fingers on my left hand were very sore. Strangely, this is the second time this has happened lately - the first time was a couple of months ago. At first I didn't know why, but then it occurred to me what it was.

Last night I did a 7x7x7 OH. I didn't bother to record the time, but it was 38:xx, so it was 6 minutes faster or so than last time. (I was talking on the phone and doing this absent-mindedly while talking.)

I'm pretty sure the last time I had the sore fingers was right after this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=77378&postcount=1405

Maybe I'd better stop, huh?


----------



## FU (Oct 14, 2008)

new pb ave on 2x2.. which is barely sub-5, non-rolling. method is Ortega

Average: 04.88 sec.

Fastest Time: 04.00
Slowest Time: 05.83
Standard Deviation: 00.35

i think i have to improve on something.. like getting FL + OLL in one look all the time.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Last night I did a 7x7x7 OH. I didn't bother to record the time, but it was 38:xx, so it was 6 minutes faster or so than last time. (I was talking on the phone and doing this absent-mindedly while talking.)
> 
> I'm pretty sure the last time I had the sore fingers was right after this:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=77378&postcount=1405
> ...



Nah, just lube your cube more  You'll be doing 7x7 OH BLD sub-1:30 in no time.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 15, 2008)

3.49 magic OH  I will get the unofficial wr 

I am using the method I made up... is it any good? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0QzqhlDSKM


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Oct 15, 2008)

18.29 rolling average the other night. Could have been sub 18 if I didn't get 20s for the last 5 or 6 solves.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 15, 2008)

Statistics for 10-14-2008 20:18:08

Average: 15.20
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 13.56
Worst Time: 21.34
Individual Times:
1.	15.56	B2 D U' R B' F' R' B D' U2 F2 U2 L' R' B F2 L F R' B2 L D R2 D F'
2.	13.78	D2 U L D' U' L2 B' L2 D R2 B' D' U L R U' R2 F D2 R B' F L D2 R2
3.	(21.34)	D' B' F2 U L' R2 U2 R' B F U R2 U L R' B F2 L2 R F L2 D L R2 U
4.	(13.56)	L R' B D' L2 F' D F' D' L U' L R' B L' B' L2 U2 B' F' D B' L2 R U2
5.	16.25	F' L R' B F' L2 R' B' F' R2 B' F2 D' U' F U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 L B L D'


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 15, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Statistics for 10-14-2008 20:18:08
> 
> Average: 15.20
> Standard Deviation: 1.04
> ...




Oh wow.....

all hail king lofty


----------



## Lofty (Oct 15, 2008)

Well one was a PLL skip and one was a OCLL skip. But It was sub-16 before the second skip.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 15, 2008)

3.07 magic OH  even better. I WILL get sub 3 soon.


----------



## Odin (Oct 15, 2008)

i learned my intuitive f2l but my average went up to 2 minutes and 34 seconds D:


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 15, 2008)

got a *19.15* avg of 5 for 3x3x3


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 15, 2008)

5x5x5 Single: 1:35.11
5x5x5 Average: 1:44.42
1:41.13, 1:42.34, 1:48.56, (1:51.15), 1:48.34, 1:37.65, 1:48.21, 1:47.63, 1:42.90, (1:35.11), 1:44.53, 1:42.86

Nice!


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 15, 2008)

Odin said:


> i learned my intuitive f2l but my average went up to 2 minutes and 34 seconds D:



Do you know what you are doing? And what did you average before learning? (It's normal to raise maybe 30 seconds at most, I think)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 15, 2008)

1.09 s avg of 5 magic. not a good avg considering I was on carpet when I was doing this. I kinda got inspired by Oliver Perge to fix my magic and try getting a sub-1 avg.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 16, 2008)

I finally got a new 4x4:

51.80, 50.40, 56.62, (45.90), 53.97, 58.28, 57.86, 51.26, 56.85, (1:07.06), 54.75, 46.92 ==> 53.87


----------



## pjk (Oct 16, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 5x5x5 Single: 1:35.11
> 5x5x5 Average: 1:44.42
> 1:41.13, 1:42.34, 1:48.56, (1:51.15), 1:48.34, 1:37.65, 1:48.21, 1:47.63, 1:42.90, (1:35.11), 1:44.53, 1:42.86
> 
> Nice!


Nice Phil, quite amazing times. I'm still working on sub-2.



masterofthebass said:


> I finally got a new 4x4:
> 
> 51.80, 50.40, 56.62, (45.90), 53.97, 58.28, 57.86, 51.26, 56.85, (1:07.06), 54.75, 46.92 ==> 53.87


What brand? Sounds like a nice one.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 16, 2008)

I think Dan's 4x4 is a white ES.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 17, 2008)

2.89 magic OH  finally a sub 3... and by quite a bit!


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 17, 2008)

yay, new PB average of 12 and best single, 17.27 and 13.35 respectively


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Fully Disassembled my 7x7 a few nights ago and lubed it and it is SO MUCH BETTER NOW 

First night after re-assembling it.

5:30.84 

with POP of course


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2008)

pb 5x5 average and single:

watch out levi!

Statistics for 10-17-2008 19:26:21

Average: 2:59.25
Standard Deviation: 13.24
Best Time: 2:22.92
Worst Time: 3:27.25
Individual Times:
1.	2:53.88	Lw' R' Fw' Dw2 Uw' Bw Uw2 Bw D U2 Lw2 B' Uw2 B Bw2 Rw' Fw Lw' Bw2 F D' Uw B' Bw' R' Dw2 Uw Lw' Rw B' Bw F Rw F2 L Lw Rw' R D' Dw' Uw2 L D' F Lw U' R B2 Bw Fw' F' D' Dw2 Bw2 L F2 D' Dw' Uw' B'
2.	(3:27.25)	Rw' R' Bw Fw F' Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Fw Rw B Dw2 L Lw' Rw' R2 Dw2 R2 F' Lw R2 B F L2 Rw F R' Fw2 D2 R' Dw2 B Lw R B' Fw D' Dw' Lw2 Rw B2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Bw' D' Dw' L R' B Dw U' Bw2 Uw2 B'
3.	2:30.05	Dw' Uw U B2 L2 Lw Rw' R Dw2 Uw R' B U2 L Lw' F' L Rw2 Dw F' Uw' U L B' F' L2 D2 Fw Lw2 R Dw2 B2 L Lw D2 B' Fw D' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 F L2 R U' Fw2 Uw' Lw' Dw Uw' U Bw R2 Uw' R U' Lw F' Lw2 B
4.	2:43.20	B Uw' F2 L2 Lw Uw' Rw2 Fw' L Uw' F' L Lw Rw B2 Lw' R' F D' Rw' Fw L U' R2 Dw B' Bw' Fw2 F Uw2 F2 Uw' L Lw Rw B' F Rw2 U F Lw' Fw2 Rw D' B Bw2 D' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' L' D2 Uw Lw2 R2 B2 R' Uw Bw2 F'
5.	2:58.94	Dw U R' B2 Bw Fw' R2 Bw2 D2 Lw R' F' D' Dw2 Uw' R B2 L' Lw2 Rw' R' D2 Bw Uw U L' F2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 Lw D' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 Dw B Dw L Rw Dw2 F2 Lw' R Bw L' Dw R2 D' Uw Bw Uw' L D' L' Rw2 Fw2 F
6.	(2:22.92)	Fw Dw' L' Lw' Dw Rw' B' Bw Fw' F Dw U2 Bw' D U2 Bw D' Dw Bw' Fw2 F' L' Lw2 Bw' F L2 Fw' F2 U L' Rw2 Fw' L' B L' U B2 L2 Uw U2 B Bw' F Lw B' F2 L Rw R D2 Dw U Fw' F2 Lw Fw' D2 B' Bw2 F
7.	2:59.41	L2 Lw Rw' R D' Dw' B2 Lw Rw' R Bw R' B2 Fw' Rw' U R Fw2 D2 U2 Rw Bw' Fw' R2 Uw Bw L' R2 B U2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 F Dw2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw U' L2 Lw Dw' U2 Rw' F' L' Lw R' U2 Bw2 L2 Lw R B Lw2 Dw Bw R'
8.	3:11.33	Rw' Bw Uw' U' Lw2 F' U' Lw' D Dw2 R' F' D Uw2 U' Rw' R2 U' Bw L2 D2 Lw' Fw2 F2 U L2 Dw B' D' R2 B Uw' B2 F2 Uw2 Rw B D2 Lw' R' D2 U B Bw' Fw Dw R' Bw2 U Bw' Fw D2 B' Bw2 Fw2 U Rw2 U F U2
9.	3:07.55	Uw' R U2 L' Rw R2 Bw' R D' F Uw2 U2 Bw' Uw Bw L Fw' R' U' B' F R2 B2 Bw F2 L' Uw' L' B' D2 Dw2 B' Uw2 L' F' Dw2 B' R' B' Bw' Fw' F R D2 Lw Rw Bw Uw' Bw Dw' Lw Bw' F2 Dw' B2 L R2 Dw Uw' U2
10.	3:15.48	Fw' Rw B' Bw' D' B2 Bw Fw F R' D2 Dw' Uw U R2 Uw' F D Dw' Bw2 Fw' F' Dw2 R F2 Dw Uw2 L' Lw' Rw' R D2 Dw Uw' U2 B Bw F R2 U L' Rw2 U R2 B Rw' B2 F2 D' Rw' Fw2 U' B' Dw U' Fw2 D F' Rw2 R
11.	3:02.11	B U' F Dw2 Uw2 L' R' Uw F' U B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Lw R D2 F' Dw2 B2 Rw' B Bw2 Lw2 R' D2 Dw' Uw2 U' L' Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw Rw2 R2 F2 D Uw R' B2 D F' Uw2 R B' Bw Fw' F Uw2 Bw' Fw' F2 Lw' Rw R Fw
12.	3:10.58	F L2 Lw Rw2 Fw' D Uw U2 B2 Rw2 R2 Bw' U2 B' Bw2 Fw' L' Rw' Uw U Fw Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw2 F Lw Rw2 B' Lw U B Uw Lw D' F' Dw' Lw2 R2 D2 Dw F' R D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 F Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw' Uw' Lw


----------



## blade740 (Oct 17, 2008)

woot, broke the 19s barrier

[02:00:32] <%Eidolon> .stats Eidolon
[02:00:33] <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 17.77, 16.81, (24.78), 17.65, 17.30, 14.09, 20.93, 18.21, 22.46, (12.71), 19.83, 23.44
[02:00:33] <+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 18.84, Best Time: 12.71 Worst Time: 24.78

oh, and did I mention that it's square-1?


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2008)

blade740 said:


> woot, broke the 19s barrier
> 
> [02:00:32] <%Eidolon> .stats Eidolon
> [02:00:33] <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 17.77, 16.81, (24.78), 17.65, 17.30, 14.09, 20.93, 18.21, 22.46, (12.71), 19.83, 23.44
> ...



so youre eidolon!

Wait, i still dont know who you are.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I am Eidolon. No, you don't know who I am. Yes, you can still worship me.


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Yes, I am Eidolon. No, you don't know who I am. Yes, you can still worship me.



mmmm... no

ps this is 5x5 night

Statistics for 10-17-2008 20:46:13

Average: 2:54.44
Standard Deviation: 11.86
Best Time: 2:33.05
Worst Time: 3:25.83
Individual Times:
1.	2:47.11	Dw Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 Lw' Rw' R' B' L Rw2 R2 F2 L2 U F' R B' Lw2 U' B2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R D Rw D2 F Dw Fw2 Uw F D' B D Dw2 Uw' U2 F2 Lw2 R2 B Dw2 Uw' Fw' D2 Lw' R' D' Dw2 B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U Lw2 Rw U2 Bw2
2.	2:50.30	D2 U Rw2 B2 Fw' F' Lw' Rw2 R Bw2 Uw Lw2 Rw' R Uw B' Dw' Bw' F L Rw F Lw2 R2 F' Uw Fw' Lw Rw' U Bw F' L' B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 D' L2 Lw' U' F' Lw' Rw' R Uw2 U' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw B R2 B' D' U2 R B' Bw2 F'
3.	2:40.84	D2 B2 D2 Dw' Uw U Fw F Lw D2 B' Fw' D Uw2 L' Bw2 U F Dw Fw L' Fw R' F D2 Dw' F2 L2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw' Lw' R U2 F2 Uw B' F Dw' Bw' Fw' Uw' Fw R D2 Fw D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 B Bw F2 Lw2 R' U' Lw2 D' Uw
4.	3:25.27	D U' B' Dw U2 Bw' Dw Uw' Rw2 Bw' F Rw Bw Lw Bw Lw Rw R D Fw D2 L2 R2 B2 Fw U Bw' F2 D2 U Bw2 U' L' B' L D Uw B2 Lw' B' Dw2 Fw2 R' D Uw U2 Bw Fw U' L2 Bw' Rw' B Bw2 R D2 Dw B F' Lw'
5.	(3:25.83)	B Lw Rw' R2 U Lw U Rw2 Bw Rw2 R2 F Lw2 Rw R2 F' R Fw' F' Lw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw Rw R U2 L R2 B2 Dw Lw Fw R2 B2 L' D' Uw' B' Fw L Bw' R2 U2 Rw U' Bw Fw Rw' Bw' F' L2 Fw' R2 Fw' Uw2 U' B
6.	2:50.22	L' Lw Rw R' B2 Bw2 Fw F' D Dw' Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw' R Dw U2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B' R Bw2 Fw D' Bw Fw2 U2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw Lw2 R B' F' L Lw' Dw' F' Lw Fw2 Rw D2 U L2 R2 Bw D' L U Bw' Fw L D Uw2 B' Bw2 Lw'
7.	3:01.45	L' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 L Lw2 Rw R' B2 Fw Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw Bw' Uw' F2 Uw2 U2 L D Rw2 D B2 Bw' D' R' Fw2 Dw' B Bw' D2 Dw Uw' B2 Dw2 Fw L Lw Rw' R' D Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw Fw L2 Lw R2 Uw' U2 Bw2 D Uw' U B' F' L U2
8.	2:47.22	Rw2 Fw Uw L2 U' F Lw2 Dw' Fw2 D Uw U Fw2 Lw Rw' R2 D' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Dw' Lw' Rw' B U' Bw' F2 D2 U2 Fw D2 L' R2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Rw Bw' F Rw' D L' B F' D2 Dw Fw F' Lw B' Bw F' L' R' Fw Rw' D B' Uw2
9.	2:50.58	R' F2 Dw R' Uw B Bw Fw' D' Dw2 Uw U' Bw' R' Dw' Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw' Rw R D' Lw2 D R D Dw' U' R' Dw2 Rw U2 L' Dw Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw B2 Bw Fw2 F2 U Fw2 Uw Bw F L2 B2 Lw2 U L Lw2 B2 D2
10.	3:01.30	L' D' R' U F' Dw B2 D2 U R' F2 D R' Dw2 Fw2 Rw B' F2 U Bw U2 Bw Fw F2 L Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D F' R Fw2 Rw' R' D' U' Rw' D' Rw2 D2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R U2 Bw F2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw F' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 U R
11.	2:50.12	Lw Rw Dw2 Fw' Lw D' Lw B Rw Uw2 R2 B2 Lw2 D' Rw Fw2 Rw R2 Uw' B Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw2 U F' U2 F D B2 Bw U2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U Lw' Bw2 Fw D' L' Lw2 U2 R' B' D2 Uw' B Dw B2 Bw2 U' B' R' Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw
12.	(2:33.05)	D Fw2 L' Lw2 Bw' F D2 Uw Bw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw D2 Fw D' Dw' Uw2 U' R D Uw' B Bw' D2 U' L2 Rw2 D' Dw Uw' U' B' Bw Fw F' Lw' Dw' Uw' Lw' R' D Bw' Lw Rw2 B2 R2 Uw Lw2 B Uw B' Fw' F2 D' U B Dw U' L


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 17, 2008)

Please, fazrulz, just write down the times without the scrambles in a horizontal fashion. No one is actually going to try out the 5x5 scrambles.


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 17, 2008)

3x3x3 Single: 8.93!!!! 

F2 L2 B' F U' L2 U' R2 U2 F' U' D2 R2 F D' B2 D2 F R' U' R D2 F' U B2

YES!!!! Finally a new best non lucky time! awesome!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 17, 2008)

5:24.96 7x7


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 17, 2008)

yay, 14.41 non lucky. i got a double x-cross with this scramble , mabye it should b lucky then......

F2 B' R L' U' L F2 L D' R2 B2 L' F B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B' D' F' L' U2 D


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Please, fazrulz, just write down the times without the scrambles in a horizontal fashion. No one is actually going to try out the 5x5 scrambles.



how do i do that?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 17, 2008)

yay new 4x4 pb 1:21.87
no parity, got centers and edges done very quickly, for my standard.
R2 B F' r' F b2 L' U2 D' d L2 f2 D' d2 U R D2 f2 r' u B U2 D2 F f2 B U' L' B b' L' d U' l' D l' B' b' l2 u


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> how do i do that?



It's actually not too hard, for example if you get a time of 2:53.49 you would type out 2:53.49, and then a space so that the next time you get will be separated a bit from that one. You should also put parentheses around the fastest and slowest times (type a ( before the time and then a ) after it). If you need to see a few examples of this you can check the UWR average lists at speedcubing.com.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 18, 2008)

New 5x5 PB!!
2:27.50, And... I video recorded it.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 18, 2008)

yay, a 6:13 2-5 relay. i really have to get better at the 5x5.


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2008)

Statistics for 10-18-2008 14:16:59

Average: 2:42.53
Standard Deviation: 7.95
Best Time: 2:25.84
Worst Time: 3:13.97
Individual Times:
1.	2:30.14 
2.	3:01.83	
3.	2:36.23
4.	2:40.94	
5.	2:45.89	
6.	2:43.73
7.	2:38.11	
8.	2:45.73	
9.	(3:13.97)	
10.	2:38.33	
11.	2:44.33	
12.	(2:25.84)	

pb 5x5 avg

EDIT:

Random pb average of 5

Statistics for 10-18-2008 15:17:31

Average: 13.96
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 12.25
Worst Time: 15.33
Individual Times:
1.	(12.25)	L2 F' L R' D' L R2 D2 U2 R' U' B' F2 L2 R' B D' U R2 D2 R D U2 R2 F'
2.	14.33	D U' B F D' U' B' F' R F' L2 D' U B F' L B' F2 D2 U2 B' F L R U2
3.	12.33	F2 L2 D F D' L2 F' D' U' R2 B2 L U2 R' B2 F' D' U2 F D R' B' L' D' F'
4.	(15.33)	L' R F2 D' U2 B2 D R D2 B' D U2 B' F' L' R2 F R' F D2 L' U' R2 D U'
5.	15.23	B' F' U R B2 F2 R B' F2 D2 U' R B2 L' D2 U2 B' F L B2 F' U L2 F' L


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 18, 2008)

FINALLY I GOT MY SUB 10

9.80 PLL skip
yeah i know it's lucky but so!


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2008)

[21:06] <fazrulz_> .stats 
[21:06] -micro501- fazrulz_'s 12 Individual Times: 4.45, 5.48, 4.55, 5.58, 5.11, 4.64, 4.08, (5.95), (2.59), 4.17, 3.80, 5.58 
[21:06] -micro501- fazrulz_'s Average: 4.74, Best Time: 2.59 Worst Time: 5.95

pb 2x2 average


----------



## Garmon (Oct 18, 2008)

6x6x6 Gabbasoft sub 25 minutes.
I suck at big cubes so this was really good for me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 18, 2008)

w00t 5x5:

1:36.58, 1:38.12, 1:37.59, 1:39.27, 1:34.28, 1:36.43, 1:38.88, (1:22.46), 1:31.02, (1:50.52), 1:35.69, 1:34.40 => 1:36.23


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 18, 2008)

Got a OLL AND PLL skip on the 5x5. 

But, I wasn't timing it. 

I got a sub 20 on 3x3, also.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 18, 2008)

I got my first sub-2 seconds solve on rubik's magic today. PB of 1.75. Not quite consistent sub-2 yet, but almost there.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 18, 2008)

this isn't a cubing related acomplishment, but i got an A on my alto saxophone exam  i thought i was going to get something like a b


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 18, 2008)

I convinced my friend to buy me an edison on his trip to Korea... HE DID... now I have to give him a grey C >.>
but ohwell it was WELL worth it. (also convinced parents to get megaminx+pyraminx for x-mas )


----------



## MistArts (Oct 18, 2008)

Just solved my second 10x10x10!

1637 moves in 1:10:14.36....

My first attempt was ~1800 in ~1:27...

EDIT:

5x5x5 Clock in 45.068


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 19, 2008)

PB SD:

Average: 16.37 sec.
Standard Deviation: 0.47
Individual Times: 16.84, (17.72), 16.58, 17.03, 16.50, 15.52, 16.06, 16.44, 15.81, 16.23, 16.72, (14.91)

Yeah, that was fairly consistent.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 19, 2008)

PB Avg. of 12: 28.94
My hands seemed sweaty for whatever reason.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 19, 2008)

1st place 3x3 bld at Decatur open with a time of 4:40 XD! I was pretty lucky because hardwick DNF'ed both solves. Soo happy!


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 19, 2008)

06:07.83 7x7 solve


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2008)

4x4 pb average


Statistics for 10-19-2008 14:46:27

Average: 1:15.74
Standard Deviation: 6.63
Best Time: 1:06.66
Worst Time: 1:36.50
Individual Times:
1.	1:17.88	F D2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L R B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 Uw2 B F2 Uw Fw R U Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 F D' U B' Fw F2 U2 L2 Rw2 D' B' Fw' D2 L R2
2.	(1:36.50)	L' B2 Fw' F D2 L' Rw2 R' U' R' F2 Rw U' F R' Fw L2 B' Fw2 L2 Uw L2 Rw' R' F2 Uw' Fw L Rw' R D' U' F L' R' F Uw L2 Rw2 R'
3.	1:11.80	F2 L' B2 F' L Rw2 R' D2 B2 Fw' F2 D' Rw' Uw U L2 Rw R2 B Rw D B2 Fw2 F D' L' Fw2 D B L2 Rw2 R B F L Rw' R U2 L' B2
4.	1:25.36	Fw2 D' Rw F D2 U L2 Fw2 L' Rw2 R' B2 R2 D2 Uw B' Fw R2 Fw Rw' R' Uw2 B2 D' Uw L Fw D2 Uw U B' L' B' L' R B2 L R2 U Rw'
5.	1:08.11	D2 Uw2 U' F' Uw Fw2 F' R B2 D' Uw2 L Fw' F R2 D' Fw' F' D' Rw Fw' Rw2 R' Uw2 U' Fw' D2 Fw' D2 Uw' L B Fw2 F D B' Rw2 D2 U' Rw
6.	1:18.44	U' Rw' D2 Uw U' F Uw' U' Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw U B' D Uw Fw2 L' R' U' L' Uw L' F U2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' F' Rw D2 Rw2 B' F' L Rw' U2 R' Fw
7.	1:28.36	R2 D2 Uw U' Rw' D2 Uw' U L2 Fw' Uw U' L2 Rw U2 B2 F' R' B' L2 Rw' R D L' Uw U2 F2 D Uw2 Rw U Fw2 U F' L' Uw2 R F Rw' B'
8.	1:15.80	D U Rw' U B Fw F' D Uw' U F' L2 Rw' R B' Fw2 D Uw2 B' F2 D B' U' Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2 L F2 Uw2 L' R' U' B Fw2 F R' D Uw2 U'
9.	1:10.75	D' Uw' U2 Fw L' B' F' D' Uw B2 F2 U2 L' Rw' R Fw' F L2 Rw Uw2 U' B2 F2 D Uw2 U2 R' B' Fw2 D B U2 L' Rw R Fw' Rw R' U2 R
10.	(1:06.66)	U' F2 U' Fw2 L B D' Rw Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw L' Fw F Uw' B2 D' L' R D2 L2 Rw' F D Rw2 F' R' B' Fw F2 L2 Rw' Fw' Uw U' F' D F2 L
11.	1:07.17	D2 U B2 Uw' F D2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw U L' Rw' D' Uw' U B' Rw U' B' Rw2 R' Fw' D2 Rw R B' R B' Fw2 F L' D U2 Rw'
12.	1:13.75	D Uw' U' Rw B' R F Uw2 L Uw2 Rw' R Uw B L2 D U Fw' U' R Uw2 U Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 F L2 Rw2 B2 Uw F Uw' B2 Fw Rw D' Rw2 B


no sub 1 solves yet.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, I don't know how Mike and Derrick did 7x7 OH so fast! I just did my first one on Hadley's 7x7 OH and got 42:45.37... but thats maybe my third or forth ever 7x7 solve...
After 2 42 cube marathons last night (OH) then this, my hand is going to die tomorrow.


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2008)

got a new sub 40 avg of 5 OH PB  its on the weekly comp. and a sub 30 single without skips... pretty chuffed


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 19, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Man, I don't know how Mike and Derrick did 7x7 OH so fast! I just did my first one on Hadley's 7x7 OH and got 42:45.37... but thats maybe my third or forth ever 7x7 solve...
> After 2 42 cube marathons last night (OH) then this, my hand is going to die tomorrow.



My 1st and only 7x7 OH was 22:08.61 I should probably try another one.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 20, 2008)

Dang. I want to see some video of this.
The cube would not turn for me... It was too large and stiff... but I won't go blaming hand size because everyone does that for 3x3 but its not true.
Accomplishment next:
OH Marathon: 17:52.xx
Thanks to Chris for scrambling, Andrew for counting and Hadley for hosting us/existing.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2008)

I did a WCA speedsolve relay, i.e. doing every speedsolve event (2345 sq1 minx pyra clock magic mm) in a row. The time was 7:53.17. Yeah, it's kind of slow (sum of single WRs = 3:34.50). I dare you guys to beat it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Man, I don't know how Mike and Derrick did 7x7 OH so fast! I just did my first one on Hadley's 7x7 OH and got 42:45.37... but thats maybe my third or forth ever 7x7 solve...
> After 2 42 cube marathons last night (OH) then this, my hand is going to die tomorrow.



My left index finger still hasn't completely recovered after one week. At least the swelling is mostly gone, and it has recovered almost the full range of motion. 

Wow - I actually have a faster time on a OH event than Lofty! That's just too fun! (I'm sure your second solve will be like 10 minutes faster, so it will be short-lived. Still, it's fun!) And yeah, I'm sure it's just that I've practiced 2H 7x7x7 a lot and you're just starting. Your times for 7x7x7 will go down fast for quite a while, at least until you get sub-10 (2H).


----------



## Garmon (Oct 20, 2008)

Sub 5 2x2x2!! Finally!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 20, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I did a WCA speedsolve relay, i.e. doing every speedsolve event (2345 sq1 minx pyra clock magic mm) in a row. The time was 7:53.17. Yeah, it's kind of slow (sum of single WRs = 3:34.50). I dare you guys to beat it.



I just got a 5:58. I know the 2-5 was 2:59 and i finished minx (right after it) at about 4:40.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I don't know how Mike and Derrick did 7x7 OH so fast! I just did my first one on Hadley's 7x7 OH and got 42:45.37... but thats maybe my third or forth ever 7x7 solve...
> ...



Oh man that stinks about your hand... I guess thats the good part of being me, my hand isnt that sore at all from this weekends cubing. But You'll have me beat for a long time to come Mike. I don't actually have my own 7x7...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2008)

7x7 isn't that bad honestly. Try OHing a pyraminx crystal. Now THAT'S hard. Oh, yeah, and a chinaminx.


----------



## Jh543 (Oct 21, 2008)

My first sub 13 average!

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sat Oct 18 10:56:14 CEST 2008 -----

Average: 12.78 sec.

Fastest Time: 11.22
Slowest Time: 15.74
Standard Deviation: 01.38

Individual Times:
1) 11.81 D2 F2 U D' B2 F R F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D L F' U D L U' B R' L2 B R2 D2
2) 14.69 F' L2 U2 F' U' D R U' R2 B2 D F D L2 R' F U' B2 F2 D2 R' F L2 F' L'
3) 11.70 D2 L D2 U B2 U B' R2 F R2 B' D2 F' D B D' B R' L' B' F D' R' B' D2
4) 12.20 F2 R' B2 L' B' D2 U' B2 R B U' D' B' U2 R F2 R L B' F2 D R2 F R' U
5) 11.31 L2 D L' F2 U B R' L U' L' R' D L D' R' L2 U B2 R' F2 B2 U' D F D2
6) 11.67 R' B U' L' B2 R' B2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' R B D' U B R' U2 R2
7) (11.22) F R D2 U2 L B' R L2 B2 R U B R' L' D2 B L' F' D2 F' B2 D F' D R'
8) 12.44 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B' F' R2 L' U2 F B2 R F2 L2 B' U2 F L
9) 13.51 F R2 L' B R2 B' F D U L' D2 B' D2 R F' D2 R F' R U2 D R' L F' B'
10) 15.39 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 B L F' D2 B' U2 D B D' R L2 D2 L2 U R' U2 D2 L2 D L
11) 13.07 B2 F R2 L B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F B' U2 L' B D R' D' B' R U L U L
12) (15.74) R D' L2 D F2 D2 R B2 L D2 R D' R2 D2 U F2 B' U' B' U F2 D2 B L' U


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2008)

well, i never post accomplishments, but i was a bit overwhelmed by my most recent 7x7... i'd really not done sub 10 at all before this weekend, then got 9:20 at the dutch open, but now, just out of the blue and a bit of centres practice, 8:40! wtf!! awesome.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 22, 2008)

Statistics for 10-21-2008 22:21:15

Average: 19.97
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 16.91
Worst Time: 24.08
Individual Times:
1.	(24.08)	D' B F L R2 U' L R' U L2 R2 F2 U2 R' D U F2 D U F2 L2 R B2 F2 R
2.	19.17	B' F R' D2 U L R U2 L B2 F' D2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U R B R2 B' U L R2
3.	22.03	L2 F2 L2 R2 B R' D2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R B L B2 F L' R' B' D2 U
4.	21.69	B2 F2 U' F' L R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L' R2 D U L B F2 D2 F' L' B2 L2 R2 B F
5.	21.00	D U2 B2 F' R' U F2 L2 F D B' F2 L' R' U' L' R' F2 D U' L B' F D' B
6.	(16.91)	L R B' F L' F D B' F' D B2 F L' R' B2 U2 B L' R B2 R' U2 L R2 B2
7.	18.18	F D' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 L R2 B2 F2 L2 D' F' D U' B' R' B F L
8.	19.91	D U B' F D' U R' B' R' D2 R2 U F' L' R2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U B' L' F' R2
9.	19.66	L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U R U2 B' F' L' U L2 B R2 D L2 R F' L D U' R B2 F
10.	19.68	B F L R D' F L' R2 D B D L2 R' B' L' R B' F' U2 R2 B2 F2 L R U2
11.	19.15	L2 U F2 D' U2 B U B' F2 U F L' R2 D L2 B2 L' B2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B2 D
12.	19.27	B2 F' D F U2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 D' U L' R' B2 F L F' L2 B R D' U L' B


I think this is my first sub-20 average of 12


----------



## joey (Oct 23, 2008)

So, after Dutch Open, I've been staying at Arnaud's, and we've been doing lots of cubing!
Arnaud did a 4 cube 6x6 relay in 23:06
3 cube 7x7 relay in 22:xx

We both did an 8 cube 5x5 relay, I got 21:36 and he got 21:21.

For the 42 cube marathon, I got 14:05.78 (I did a +2 in the middle ) [and only one lucky case]
Arnaud got 25:55, but for his LL he restricted himself to 4 algs. (Sune, F R U R' U' F', clockwise U perm and clockwise A perm)

A 12 cube 4x4 marathon took me 17:42 (5 DP, 3 P, 2 O and 2 solve w/o parity) [too many parities!]
Arnaud did 19:08! (1 DP, 4 P, 3 O and 4 w/o parity)

I did a 1hour cube marathon, and solved 183 cubes in that time. Which is around 19.31 average.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 23, 2008)

2x2 sub 5 average! 
5.79, 5.32, 6.03, 6,41, (10.95), 2.50, 3.50, (2.38), 2.41, 4.84, 6.83, 3.55 ==>4.72s average
many many many lucky solves..those 2s and 3s solves where lucky (while using LBL). 3.55 the scramble skipped the first step of guimond 

I mainly use ortega though. haha.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 23, 2008)

joey, I'm surprised you don't have RSI after all that, lol. 

today I finally finished learning all the PLLs, I needed to do nothing but G-perms for a whole 2 days to get the recognition down.


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok lets say this...
Im not good still...
I have been cubing for 9 weeks...

Goals I reached:
1 month = sub 40
2 month = sub 30


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Off-Topic Accomplishment Thread!!!*

I don't see one for this yet . Just post any accomplishments that you have that aren't cubing related.

Anyway, my accomplishment is that I ran the last Cross Country meet with a time of 14:23.0 for 2 miles =]. I also got a 13:39 before, but it was lucky  (lucky meaning that the course was a little bit shorter than 2 miles)


----------



## MistArts (Oct 23, 2008)

A on Math Test! 

63/67 = 94.02985075% (Barely an A)


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 23, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I also got a 13:39 before, but it was lucky  (lucky meaning that the course was a little bit shorter than 2 miles)



you got an easy cross and PLL skip 

I got the two easiest writing prompts for the Spanish quarter exam  So I think I did well.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 23, 2008)

Ellis said:


> Since when did they make cross country meets only 2 miles? I did cross country in high school and it was always 3 miles. My times were usually about 20-21 mins so I guess we're about the same speed. The people in first usually got around *13-14 minutes* if I remember correct, I never understood how.



so you were running against Olympians? the winners in high school are usually 15-16, and thats for the good races.

Also, most races are 5k(3.1 miles) but JV is sometimes 2 miles.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 24, 2008)

Ellis said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > A on Math Test!
> ...



Here, 94% is an A.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ellis said:


> Since when did they make cross country meets only 2 miles? I did cross country in high school and it was always 3 miles. My times were usually about 20-21 mins so I guess we're about the same speed. The people in first usually got around 13-14 minutes if I remember correct, I never understood how.



In 8th grade its 2 miles =]

There was this one guy at the high school I am going to that was really fast. He was so fast he was the Gatorade runner of the year. His name was Chris Derrick and was really fast!!!!!


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 24, 2008)

my 4x4 pb: 58.38


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 24, 2008)

In the future it would be appreciated if you didn't post 517 scrambles.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 24, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> In the future it would be appreciated if you didn't post 517 scrambles.



how can you get rid of the scramble?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 24, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > In the future it would be appreciated if you didn't post 517 scrambles.
> ...



You can highlight and delete them. However in this case, honestly no one is going to read 517 times. Just post the average and statistics data.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 24, 2008)

FINALLY!

Square-1 with feet: 6:52.86!!!!!!!!      
YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES! 
Happy Now Erik and Joey?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 24, 2008)

Derrick, you go for the strangest solves =P


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2008)

A+ for Japanese aural test and an A+ star? for a french test


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 24, 2008)

FINALLY first ever sub 20 avg of *12*
----- JNetCube Best Average for Fri Oct 24 20:00:43 NZDT 2008 -----

Average: 19.73

Fastest Time: 13.48
Slowest Time: 22.69
Standard Deviation: 01.93

Individual Times:
1) 19.20 
2) 21.09 
3) 20.89 
4) 21.78 
5) (13.48) 
6) (22.69) 
7) 17.03 
8) 17.45 
9) 17.42 
10) 21.72 
11) 19.12 
12) 21.64 

I'M SO HAPPY
13sec was full step, anti-sune, U-perm 
The F2L was normal.... for some reason I did great look ahead!

EDIT: just relised that there was a 17sec avg of 5 in there


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2008)

2180 SAT  Not really good, kinda below expectations, but I'm fine with it because I got 1870 the last time  (And my Math score went from 780 to 800  According to the stupid prediction they gave me the last time, they said something like "99% of candidates who got a 780 would get something lower the next time", utter bs )


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2008)

5x5 average, using eastsheen, no v-cube

Statistics for 10-24-2008 18:34:55

Average: 2:37.96
Standard Deviation: 9.88
Best Time: 2:22.58
Worst Time: 3:27.53
Individual Times:
1.	2:27.42	
2.	2:46.73	
3.	2:34.27	
4.	(2:22.58)	
5.	2:24.89	
6.	2:24.16	
7.	(3:27.53)	
8.	2:48.70	
9.	2:46.26
10.	2:33.89	
11.	2:41.
12.	2:52.17


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 24, 2008)

50:	00:23.16	x
49:	00:21.09	x
48:	00:20.23	x
47:	00:21.55	x
46:	00:24.76	x
45:	00:20.08	x
44:	00:23.98	x
43:	00:21.37	x
42:	00:20.22	x
41:	00:24.27	x
40:	00:21.52	x
39:	00:18.60	x
38:	00:19.63	x
37:	00:22.29	x
36:	00:23.68	x
35:	00:15.95	x
34:	00:25.81	x
33:	00:24.00	x
32:	00:21.93	x
31:	00:21.43	x
30:	00:23.29	x
29:	00:19.44	x
28:	00:22.90	x
27:	00:24.69	x
26:	00:18.93	x
25:	00:18.58	x
24:	00:21.09	x
23:	00:23.14	x
22:	00:27.12	x
21:	00:25.23	x
20:	00:17.95	x
19:	00:22.76	x
18:	00:20.79	x
17:	00:22.13	x
16:	00:24.69	x
15:	00:15.96	x
14:	00:18.95	x
13:	00:26.29	x
12:	00:22.58	x
11:	00:19.03	x
10:	00:25.97	x
9:	00:24.34	x
8:	00:17.80	x
7:	00:23.73	x
6:	00:20.39	x
5:	00:20.44	x
4:	00:20.45	x
3:	00:17.48	x
2:	00:19.16	x
1:	00:22.64	x
21.67 average of 50


----------



## Rawn (Oct 24, 2008)

Got a ICAS distinction for maths.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 24, 2008)

I finished my homework


----------



## Garmon (Oct 24, 2008)

*Freaking out!*

I just got a 2x2x2 LL skip! 
1.88
U2 B2 D' R2 D2 R' U R2 F2 L B U L2 U' R' D2 L U B' U F2 R' B R' D2
I'm not good with x's and y's but solution is: (x', y, x' while inspection) U, F, R, U, R', U2
What the hell? That was the most lucky solve ever!!
I can't stop laughing now.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 24, 2008)

B D L B F L F' B2 U' R F2 U F R' U2 R' D U2 L U' B F' U R D 

L' F' R2 L2 U' D L' F U2 F' . D' U F' U' : L' U L F D2
[F D F', U] (four moves)
[U B U', F] (two moves)

L' F' R2 L2 U' D L' F U2 D F' U F D' F' D' F' B U' F U B' U' F' L' U L F D2 (29HTM, 26STM, 54min)

By far the most complex FMC solve I've ever done. Let's dissect it:

L' F' R2, pseudo 2x2x3 (fix with D2)
L2 U' D L' (D' D) F U2 F', pseudo F2L minus a corner.
U F' U' L' U L F D2, solve remaining edges + fix pseudo.

The cancellation gods smiled upon me today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> Square-1 with feet: 6:52.86!!!!!!!!
> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!
> Happy Now Erik and Joey?



Nice job! I think it would tear up my stickers too much if I tried that. (The Cubesmith edge piece stickers are too big for my square-1.)


----------



## joey (Oct 24, 2008)

Finally Derrick


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 24, 2008)

Pulled off my first ever triple X cross during an actual speedsolve today. I was taking averages on JNetcube and saw the direct solve for a 2x2x3 during inspection. I saw that this solution wouldn't flip the 4th edge, so I planned to just do the 2x2x3 and then fill in the cross edge later (kind of like how Doug Li does). At the end of the 2x2x3 solution though the cross edge paired with an adjacent corner, and I changed the last part of my solution to insert it with the F2L/edge that went with that corner - making a triple Xcross! The time was only 12.23 which is not very fast for you superfast guys, but I am certainly happy with a time like that!

I tried to go into the saved scramble list but the scramble for that solve didn't match the one I had done. I don't know if I accidently executed it wrong the first time, or if the program changed the scramble.

Either way I'm totally stoked! My first ever triple Xcross on an actual speedsolve!

Chris


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 24, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Pulled off my first ever triple X cross during an actual speedsolve today. I was taking averages on JNetcube and saw the direct solve for a 2x2x3 during inspection. I saw that this solution wouldn't flip the 4th edge, so I planned to just do the 2x2x3 and then fill in the cross edge later (kind of like how Doug Li does). At the end of the 2x2x3 solution though the cross edge paired with an adjacent corner, and I changed the last part of my solution to insert it with the F2L/edge that went with that corner - making a triple Xcross! The time was only 12.23 which is not very fast for you superfast guys, but I am certainly happy with a time like that!
> 
> I tried to go into the saved scramble list but the scramble for that solve didn't match the one I had done. I don't know if I accidently executed it wrong the first time, or if the program changed the scramble.
> 
> ...



What is an "X Cross?" I think I know what it is, I'm just not familiar with the term.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 24, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> What is an "X Cross?" I think I know what it is, I'm just not familiar with the term.



http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/ec-examples.html

A triple Xcross is the same as the picture on that site, only with three 2x2x2 blocks made. It's basically the F2L minus 1 corner/edge pair.

Chris


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 24, 2008)

This is a really cool idea for a topic 
nice thinking im sure i will be posting here often


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I'm finally starting to understand the Central Limit theorem in probability theory, and how and when to apply it. I'm studying for the SOA exams, and this was a hurdle for me for some of the trick question problems in my practice test booklet for some time. It turns out these kinds of questions can easily be solved if you just have a decent understanding of the CLT.

Yay! I hope to be an actuary within the next year!

Chris


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 24, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > What is an "X Cross?" I think I know what it is, I'm just not familiar with the term.
> ...



Just a quick Google search would have found him this:

http://www.007.info/ImagesFull/SPYAgentTripleX.html


Sorry, couldn't resist it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 24, 2008)

Today I got the rudiments of TimePlot working for my JTimer averages.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 24, 2008)

I finished my 4x4 scrambler for my calculator


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 24, 2008)

blah said:


> 2180 SAT  Not really good, kinda below expectations, but I'm fine with it because I got 1870 the last time  (And my Math score went from 780 to 800  According to the stupid prediction they gave me the last time, they said something like "99% of candidates who got a 780 would get something lower the next time", utter bs )



Crap. I got a 2120. I got a 800 in Writing  and ONLY an 780 in Math.  The thing that really slowed me down was the 540 in Critical Reading. 

anyway, I got ranked #1 in my senior class so far. =D


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 24, 2008)

Im going into city finals for football on sunday.


----------



## Jude (Oct 24, 2008)

Made some exciting juggling achievements today, 30+ Catches of 5 ball cascade (after a couple of weeks) and 13 catches of 4 ball mills mess (after a couple of days)!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 24, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...



haha


----------



## shelley (Oct 25, 2008)

Not that much of an accomplishment.. but I, uh, had a little free time today, and I found a fun game.



Play the game here: http://www.tetris1d.org/zigah/twinoo/index.php
(it doesn't update your score if you use a name you already used before, hence the zillion different spellings of shelley)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 25, 2008)

nice, I got 41


----------



## toast (Oct 25, 2008)

One mile : 9:38.
Yeah, i know I'm slow but it's way better than my previous best one, 11:30.
 almost two minutes faster!


----------



## Dene (Oct 25, 2008)

I have officially been accepted into UCLA for the first half of next year


----------



## shelley (Oct 25, 2008)

Dene said:


> I have officially been accepted into UCLA for the first half of next year



Looking forward to seeing you at Caltech cube events, perhaps.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 25, 2008)

2x2x2: avg12: 4.24, 4.36, 3.72, (8.21), 4.50, (1.27), 3.60, 4.34, 4.20, 2.34, 2.43, 3.70 > 3.74

Probably a PB average. I almost rolled out the 8.21 successfully, but failed (3.75).
I need to learn more SS algs. 

1.27 was 5 moves: R F R' D2 F D L' B' D2 B L' U B U L D L' F D' R2 D2 L2 D B2 D
Also try to FMC these:
2.34	L D B' R2 D' L' F' R' B2 R U R F2 L2 B' D' R' U2 L U' F U L F2 R' 
2.43	B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 L B' U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L D L' D2 L2 F U' R B2 R' D F2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 25, 2008)

i just got a freaking lucky 5x5 solve..first centre was 3 moves, and the second centre came free. and a triple x cross in 3 moves. so I stoned about 10s. filled in the f2l, did LL, and filled in top and bottom edges and solved the middle edges. final centres was about 45s. 1:59.10  first sub 2!


----------



## HelloiamChow (Oct 25, 2008)

Was selected to be a part of the Tri-State honor band. Florida, Georgia, and Alabama.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 25, 2008)

I did one mile in 7 minutes. I think I can get sub 6:30.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes! Got a new Rubik's magic yesterday and broke an old pb of mine just now 

Rubik's Magic One Handed in 2.31 seconds! 

Edit: ARGHHHH!! LOL I did about 3 solves RIGHT after posting this and just got another 2.31 AGAIN! XD


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 25, 2008)

toast said:


> One mile : 9:38.
> Yeah, i know I'm slow but it's way better than my previous best one, 11:30.
> almost two minutes faster!



haha. Cubers not athletic? 
I just did 23:50 for 5000m, about 3.1 miles. Actually that's failure, not accomplishment compared to what I consider decent times, but it's an OK time considering this is right after I hit my leg while trying to jump over a table (so now my leg is bloody). Sub-20 is more difficult for this than sub-20 on the cube.
I shall try and break 6min for 1 mile this afternoon.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 25, 2008)

Started learning Aikido


----------



## Dene (Oct 25, 2008)

shelley said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I have officially been accepted into UCLA for the first half of next year
> ...



Hmmm perhaps......


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

finished learning all of the Hiragana (jap alphabet) and can recognise them very easily.

I want to be able to talk to nakaji at.......... WC10??


----------



## MistArts (Oct 26, 2008)

toast said:


> One mile : 9:38.
> Yeah, i know I'm slow but it's way better than my previous best one, 11:30.
> almost two minutes faster!



I'm getting worse at the mile as I'm getting too many cramps. If it hurts too much, my running gets very slow.

5th grade: 7:29
6th grade: 7:31
Now: 9:06 (My recent run wasn't timed, so I don't know if it's better.)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 26, 2008)

MistArts said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > One mile : 9:38.
> ...




Mine have always been slow (9-10+) because I'm fat and lazy.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 26, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I'm getting worse at the mile as I'm getting too many cramps. If it hurts too much, my running gets very slow.
> 
> 5th grade: 7:29
> 6th grade: 7:31
> Now: 9:06 (My recent run wasn't timed, so I don't know if it's better.)



That's like me! Except my decline wasn't that extreme. I remember running a mile under 8min with ease in elementary school. Got 8:10 in 9th grade and then back to 6:38 in 10th. And then, I think I did around 6:25 a while ago. I didn't get a chance to try this afternoon. I shall try perhaps Monday. Can't wait to sub-6! I think at the moment, this is much more important than cubing.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting worse at the mile as I'm getting too many cramps. If it hurts too much, my running gets very slow.
> ...



Now you inspired me to beat my mile record of 6:44!!!


----------



## Dene (Oct 26, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> finished learning all of the Hiragana (jap alphabet) and can recognise them very easily.
> 
> I want to be able to talk to nakaji at.......... WC10??



Good luck. You'll have to practise hard, Japanese is very hard to learn (especially for us westerners).


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 26, 2008)

I did my first Thumbaround and T SPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 26, 2008)

I got an "A" in Geometry.


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

Statistics for 10-26-2008 15:48:44

Average: 2:30.62
Standard Deviation: 9.82
Best Time: 2:11.12
Worst Time: 2:55.92
Individual Times:
1.	
2.	2:20.11	
3.	(2:11.12)	
4.	2:19.55	
5.	2:21.42	
6.	(2:55.92)	
7.	2:29.88	
8.	2:37.47	
9.	2:36.99	
10.	2:43.48
11.	2:45.89
12.	2:33.14


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 26, 2008)

So I have been practicing 4x4 like crazy in preparation for the Drexel Open, with some fantastic results:

Statistics for 10-26-2008 01:06:53

Average: 1:14.76
Standard Deviation: 2.82
Best Time: 1:08.88
Worst Time: 1:18.69
Individual Times:
1.	1:16.56
2.	(1:18.69)	
3.	(1:08.88)
4.	1:14.34
5.	1:18.16
6.	1:16.45
7.	1:11.05
8.	1:17.59
9.	1:10.92
10.	1:10.23
11.	1:16.77
12.	1:15.48


Patrick Jameson- you are going down.

also got a 17.45 avg for the sunday contest two weeks ago.

(15.45), 15.52, 17.20, 18.38, 19.83, 17.11, 17.61, 16.72, (20.31), 17.48, 16.83, 17.86 

and a 2:34.xx 5x5 average, but I lost the times due to automatic updates restarting my computer.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 26, 2008)

Dene said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > finished learning all of the Hiragana (jap alphabet) and can recognise them very easily.
> ...



It will also be hard since there won't be a WC10, since WC is every two years, so it would either have to be WC09 or WC11.


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



definitely 11.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 26, 2008)

Finding a 4-leaf clover :]


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 26, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> I did my first Thumbaround and T SPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol penspinning 
on that note made my fist two BICtories one for spinning and one for school. the school one is sooo handy (red vs. blue) so I always have the colour I need


----------



## Rawn (Oct 26, 2008)

Pen spinning: Learnt the charge and got my first Sonic. Learning Thumbaround and Practising fingerpass.

I got a Badminton trophie for coming 2nd in an interclub tournament.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 26, 2008)

can finally do a sub 20 avg of 12 everyday if I try hard enough. today I got 20.00 avg which is good enough 

Average: 20.00

Fastest Time: 16.62
Slowest Time: 23.34
Standard Deviation: 01.50

Individual Times:
1) (16.62) 
2) 19.20 
3) 20.02
4) 18.11 
5) 18.83 
6) 20.17 
7) 22.36 
8) 21.06 
9) 20.78 
10) 17.83 
11) (23.34) 
12) 21.61


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 26, 2008)

Rawn said:


> Pen spinning: Learnt the charge and got my first Sonic. Learning Thumbaround and Practising fingerpass.
> 
> *I got a Badminton trophie for coming 2nd in an interclub tournament*.



cool, my friend is really good at badminton


----------



## blade740 (Oct 26, 2008)

Square-1 Average of 12: 18.70

<micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 18.59, 19.69, 19.22, 16.86, 23.90, 18.40, 11.82, 17.14, (26.83), (7.46), 19.56, 21.84
<micro501> Eidolon's Average: 18.70, Best Time: 7.46 Worst Time: 26.83


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 26, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



am I the only person on this forum who has run a sub-5 mile?(4:58) but that was about a year ago, during a workout for cross country. I could probably still break 6, but theres no was I could approach 5:00 in the shape I am in now.

accomplishment: I _finally_ figured out what to be for halloween: Joe the Plumber. it is cheap, easy, and politically relevant! what more could I ask for?


----------



## MistArts (Oct 26, 2008)

Statistics for 10-26-2008 12:07:34

Cubes Solved: 30/31
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.00
Standard Deviation: 3.18
Best Time: 21.61
Worst Time: 38.64
Individual Times:
1.	29.39	U' B2 F D' B L R2 B F' L2 R' D U' B' D L2 B' L2 D F' D
2.	28.91	B' D' U' L R2 D2 U B' R2 B' R' D2 L F' D U' B' L R' D U2
3.	26.61	F2 U' R' D2 L' F D' F D2 U L R U B F' U' B2 F R' B L'
4.	27.64	D2 B' D B' D' B' F' U B2 F2 D2 U' R' U' L2 R' D U2 L' R2 B2
5.	30.83	R' D2 U' F2 D' U2 L D U L' R2 B' L' U' R' D2 U2 L' R B D2
6.	26.71	L R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 L' R F' D' U2 L R U B L R'
7.	28.58	U' B L U' F2 U2 B' F2 D' U B F L D' U2 L F U B' U2 L2
8.	23.90	L2 D U F2 D' B2 F D2 F' R2 U F2 L R' B F2 L2 D2 U' B' F'
9.	23.63	L B2 F2 D' F' R' F D2 R2 D R D' U2 B2 F' L R2 F L' R' B
10.	29.42	U R2 F2 U L2 R U2 L F L D B' F2 R B2 R B F U B F'
11.	25.49	R2 D U' B L' F' R B2 F D' L2 R F L2 U L' R2 B' D U2 F'
12.	28.70	D2 L' R D' F' D U' F2 L2 R' D2 U B2 F2 R' B' D U2 L2 D2 L
13.	38.64	L2 D U2 B F R2 D2 U L2 D' U2 R' F D' L' R B2 F U' L2 R'
14.	24.31+	D' B2 F' D U' L2 D' B2 F' D' U2 B' F2 D' U2 R2 D U L' R2 F
15.	21.78	L' R' D2 U' L' D2 R B F' D2 R2 D U2 R D U2 F' L2 B2 F U
16.	24.68	L' R' F U L' B2 F' U2 L2 R' B L' B' F L2 B2 F' L2 B' F' L
17.	30.22	F U B' D2 U2 B2 F2 D' U F L2 R' D R' D2 U' B' D2 U R U'
18.	26.80	R2 B' F D U R2 U L2 B2 F R2 D U2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B R2 B'
19.	25.86	D' U' F2 L D2 U' B' R' B L R' D L2 D2 U L U2 B2 L D L
20.	29.42	B' L R2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 F L2 F U2 L2 B D' L2 F' D U' R2 D'
21.	21.61	F' D U2 B2 F' U R' D' U' R F D F D U2 L2 B' F2 R' D2 U2
22.	25.15+	D' L' R2 F' D' F D' U L2 R' U2 R' B' L' R B' F2 R2 B D2 U
23.	28.34	F' L' R F L2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 R' B2 F L U L' R U2 B'
24.	27.18	D U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 F D R F L2 D' U2 B U' B L R D L2
25.	24.93	D U L R2 D F U L D L' R2 B L B' D' U B2 U2 L2 D' U2
26.	24.74	D2 U L F L U B U' L2 B2 F2 D' L' F' L' U2 B F' U2 B F
27.	26.71	F R2 U2 F' L' U' B2 D2 B2 L' D B L' B' F2 D' U' L R' D' B2
28.	DNF	L' U' L R2 B U' B' D' U' R2 D U2 B2 D' U' R' B L2 R D' U
29.	28.61	R' B' F2 D U2 L B' F' R2 F' L' R2 F2 R2 F' R D2 U2 B' F2 D'
30.	26.21	L U2 L2 R F' L2 D' B F' L2 F2 L2 D L2 R' D U2 B2 R B F'
31.	24.93	F' D U L' R2 U F' R' B' R B2 F R2 D' U2 B2 R U' F L R

Cold fingers+2 months w/o practice = 7 seconds above average....

EDIT: New (LUCKY) 2x2 PB! 0.53....

Statistics for 10-26-2008 12:18:16

Cubes Solved: 21/21
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.49
Standard Deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 0.53
Worst Time: 8.78
Individual Times:
1.	8.00	R U2 F U2 R2 F R' F U' F2 U'
2.	7.71	U2 R U F R2 U R U2 F2 U2 F
3.	7.61	U' F2 R' F R2 U' F' R U' R2 U'
4.	5.74	R' F2 R2 U2 R F R' U' F2 U' R2
5.	5.55	U R' U' F' U2 F' R U F R F2
6.	6.49	R' F2 R' F R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
7.	5.65	R U' F2 U' F U2 F' U2 R' U R'
8.	2.84	F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F U2 F R' U2 R'
9.	5.96	U R U F' R F' U' R F2 R2 F
10.	7.75	R' F U2 R U2 R' F U' F' R' U'
11.	6.02	F' R U2 F R F R' U2 R2 F R
12.	6.72	F' U F' R2 F' R2 F2 R F U' F2
13.	6.86	F2 R F' U' R F U2 R2 F R F2
14.	6.40	F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' U R2 F2 R2 U2
15.	7.47	U2 F' U' F2 U R F2 R' F R' U2
16.	8.55	U' R2 U2 R2 U F U2 R' F2 R' F
17.	5.87	U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R' U F U'
18.	7.89	F U2 F' U' F' R U' F R' F U'
19.	8.78	R U' R' U' R F U2 F' U F U
20.	0.53	R2 U' R' U F U F2 U' F2 R' F2
21.	7.89	U' F U' R2 U' F' U2 R F U' R2


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 26, 2008)

16.97 average of 12, yay my first sub-17!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 26, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Cubes Solved: 21/21
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 6.49
> Standard Deviation: 1.87
> ...



Why are your scrambles <25 in length for both 2x2 and 3x3? Just because God's Algorithm is less than 25 moves doesn't mean it's logical to scramble it at the upper bound.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah wtf 11 move 2x2 scrambles? :confused:


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 26, 2008)

14.18 PLL skip  
scramble: R' B2 U B L U' F' B' D' R' D U2 R L2 U2 B2 F2 R' L' B F' U2 R B2 U2
Cross on F


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 26, 2008)

3:12.02 on 5x5x5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have set my PB on 5x5x5 4 times since I got my V-Cube


----------



## MistArts (Oct 26, 2008)

Tied my PB for FMC. (28)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=96492&postcount=10


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 26, 2008)

HELLZ YEA! 

The average of the 5x5x was,
Average: 3:45.19
Individual Times: 3:55.38, (3:12.02), 3:38.99, 4:10.43, 3:18.66, 3:39.75, 3:53.17, 3:32.36, (4:36.96), 3:42.04, 4:13.14, 3:28.00


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 26, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> yeah wtf 11 move 2x2 scrambles? :confused:



I think the 2x2x2 scrambles are WAY to long >.> I never do them...


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 27, 2008)

New 6x6 pb 5:51.92
It's only my second day with it and I had OLL parity


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 27, 2008)

8.15 on video YO


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 27, 2008)

2nd sub 2 for 5x5 last night  1:58.10


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had some improvements on the big cubes lately. 

4x4: 47,52 / 56,88
5x5: 1:42,76 / 1:55,99

Currently, i'm waiting for my 7 cubes ordered from cube4you. When I get them I hope to get the same kind of improvement on 3x3 and OH.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Oct 27, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> Currently, i'm waiting for my 7 cubes ordered from cube4you. When I get them I hope to get the same kind of improvement on 3x3 and OH.



Do you mean 7 3x3 cubes or 7x7x7 cubes? Because I am not able to see any 7x7x7 cubes being sold at C4Y


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 27, 2008)

siva.shanmukh said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > Currently, i'm waiting for my 7 cubes ordered from cube4you. When I get them I hope to get the same kind of improvement on 3x3 and OH.
> ...



Because the 7x7x7 will TOTALLY help loads on 3x3 and OH.


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 27, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> siva.shanmukh said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnar said:
> ...



LOL! Yeah, I meant seven 3x3x3 cubes. It's just that I'm using quite some force when I'm cubing (it's my style that I'm trying to get rid of), which wears out the cubes after a few months. Therefore I'm getting seven cubes so I'll be sure to have at least one very good cube and also some backup cubes.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 27, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes Solved: 21/21
> ...



I do this for warm-up. Then change the scramble length after my hands are warm enough.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 27, 2008)

I broke my PB for magic twice today. It started at 1.48 and then to 1.47 to 1.44.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 28, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaah! So close to sub 20  If only I were just that little bit more unnoticeably faster I would be in the sub 20 club... but I'm not, so I'm not.

Statistics for 10-27-2008 19:45:59

Average: 20.02
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 16.55
Worst Time: 23.08
Individual Times:
1.	(16.55)	B' L B' D2 L F D' U B F' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L' U L' B2 F U' B2 L B'
2.	19.34	B2 F2 L' R F R2 U L' R' B' F2 D2 U B U F2 R2 D' B2 F' L F' D2 L U'
3.	19.66	F' R B2 F2 R B2 F L R2 B F' L2 B2 D' F L D' U2 B F L R' F2 R2 F
4.	20.70	D U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F D' L' R B2 F2 L R D F L R' B F2 D2 U R2 U2 B
5.	19.47	L2 R B2 L F' U2 B' L' R' B' R' D' R' U2 B' F2 L D' U' B D U F' R' U2
6.	21.20	R B2 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 R B2 D2 U' L' D U
7.	18.86	B2 F U R2 D2 U2 F2 D F2 D U F2 D' L' R' D2 L' R' D' B2 F2 L' R D' U
8.	20.84	U' L R D' U B' D' F U L' U F' R2 F' R U F' D2 L U2 B' D' U' L B
9.	21.11	F U' B2 F2 D U' B2 R D' U R D' R U2 L2 R' U' L2 D R D U2 F2 U2 B'
10.	21.36	B' F' D' B' D' L' R F D2 L R2 F' R' B2 F D F' U2 B2 U B F2 D2 B F'
11.	(23.08)	L' R D U' B F D U' B2 U' L' F L D U' L' D' U L' R2 U' F D2 U L'
12.	17.66	B2 F' R' U' B2 F' D' F2 R B2 F U2 R2 F' U B2 L U R' D R B F' R2 D2


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 28, 2008)

New single 3x3 pb! 26.54: I know I suck...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 28, 2008)

This is really weird. I got a D+ on a book report, but my average grade for the first quarter went from a B- to a B. I don't exactly understand that but I'm happy with a B =]


----------



## riffz (Oct 28, 2008)

I can get 86% playing Dragonforce on Expert for GUitar Hero 3

..Oh and I have a beautiful girlfriend


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 28, 2008)

i found three four leaf clovers


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 28, 2008)

yay new 3x3 PB, 12.63, w00t


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 28, 2008)

I made it a little farther in RE4... woohoo


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got a 8.91 full step with n00bcubix's scramble!!!


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 28, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> I just got a 8.91 full step with n00bcubix's scramble!!!



CONGRATS! wow man, that's awesome


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2008)

New PB on 7x7, 4:28, and in competition no less 

Also on the Germany trip I did two 5x5s in 3:07 and three in 4:46, and a 2:49 2-5 relay. Good times.

And for a real accomplishment... I beat the 1st, 2nd, and 4th fastest 5x5ers (going by WCA rank) at once in a head-to-head race   My time was 1:21 for that one.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 28, 2008)

found a new Z perm which is alright...

R U R' U' B' x R' U R B l U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2008)

It doesn't work...


----------



## Jai (Oct 28, 2008)

93% on my history test  (Gr.10 Canadian History, the test was on World War I)


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got my bachelor of science degree and in approximately 8 month I will get my master of science degree!


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 28, 2008)

I completed GTAIV 100% within 20 days of release.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 28, 2008)

I got 2 new PB's on 3x3x3 now it's 20.48
new PB on 5x5x5 by 2 minutes now 6:02 DX cubes


----------



## Garmon (Oct 28, 2008)

Just beat my PB (third time in 2 days) at the start of an average, 20.32, Sub 30 average hopefully and sub 20 soon!


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 28, 2008)

for that you deserve the PhD! *g*


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 28, 2008)

YES IT DOES


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2008)

No, what you do in the video is
R U R' U' B' x R' U R D l U' R' U' R U R' F' U

(well, actually you do more like R U R' U' x D' R' U R D l U' R' U' R U R' F' U)

And yes, that works.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 28, 2008)

16.86!!!!
OH MY GOD. PB again! Beat the sub 20 barrier by more than 3 seconds!!
I can't believe it. I am so shocked.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 28, 2008)

Fixed my calculator 4x4 scrambler. I'll get it up later.


----------



## Winston (Oct 29, 2008)

Hehe, beat my previous personal best 3x3 single with a 13.25 sec solve. Was an average cross but easy F2L where C/E pairs were automatically solved and all I had to do was something simple like R U' R' to solve them. OLL was a bar shape, and the solve ended with a PLL skip Yes, I know lucky solves aren't an indicator of improvement at all, but I guess it wouldn't harm to post an accomplishment anyway. My second sub-15


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Winston, what is your average?
Congrats on your 2nd sub-15


----------



## Winston (Oct 29, 2008)

Umm, would you mind taking a look at my signature? Thanks


----------



## supercube (Oct 29, 2008)

3x3x3 PB: 47.96 avg5 53.47
just started speedcubing down from 2:30 a month ago


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 30, 2008)

New PB average of 12!
27.66
Sub-30 solves are becoming more consistent.


----------



## Faz (Oct 30, 2008)

*Slow turning F2L with fast LL*

---- Rubik's JTimer Session Statistics for Thu Oct 30 18:49:54 EST 2008 -----

Total Solves: 15
Total Pops: 0
Average: 16.57 sec.

Fastest Time: 12.30
Slowest Time: 21.84
Standard Deviation: 02.63

Individual Times:
1) 19.58 B2 D' R2 U' D' F' R' F' D' L U L2 U B2 U' B U2 L' B2 U' R2 L' B2 F D
2) 16.81 L2 U F' L U B2 L' F2 L' F' R2 L2 D B U' B U' F R' B2 U L2 U D' L2
3) 21.84 F' B' U F2 L2 U' L R2 B' D B L' D2 F U D R B L2 F R U2 D' F2 L
4) 13.94 U D2 F B2 D' F B2 D' R' U L B F2 U D' R F2 R D F B' D F2 B' U
5) 16.81 L D2 R' F2 D' F R' F2 D B' D B' L R' U2 D' R U2 F2 D R2 B' L B' F
6) 13.59 B2 L D' L B L2 D2 R2 F B' U2 F R' D2 B R' F L' R2 D' L' B' U B2 L'
7) 12.86 R2 D' U R' D2 B R L D L' D' R F' U' R2 D2 R' B F D L2 D2 R2 F D'
8) 16.28 F2 L2 D R' L F U F' R' B R D' R U' B2 F2 L2 R2 F D L2 R' D' L' R
9) 16.69 L2 U B2 F2 D2 R U L' R B F2 D2 L' U F D' R2 B' L2 B2 R2 F2 B' L R2
10) 17.13 L' U' D' F2 D' U2 R' B' F2 L2 U F' L2 U' R2 F' L D' F' R F2 D' U2 F D2
11) 17.92 B2 L2 D2 U2 B R' U F' D' U2 B' F L2 U' R2 L2 B L' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 B2 U
12) 16.74 R D R2 D' R F L' D F' D2 R B U B2 F L' R2 U2 B2 L F U' L' R' B'
13) 19.67 D2 L D' L' F U' R2 D B2 U D' L' D2 F' L' B D' R2 D' L2 B D' R2 U B
14) 16.34 U D' L' F2 L' D' F' U D' R2 F' L R B D' U2 B2 F D' F L2 B' L' F' U2
15) 12.30 L2 B2 R' F R L2 B' F2 D R L' F L' B' U L' B R2 L' U' D' F2 U2 F U'


*PURE SPEED*


----- Rubik's JTimer Session Statistics for Thu Oct 30 19:00:36 EST 2008 -----

Total Solves: 15
Total Pops: 0
Average: 14.71 sec.

Fastest Time: 10.91
Slowest Time: 18.73
Standard Deviation: 02.24

Individual Times:
1) 17.41 L B2 D' L' U2 R' F B' U2 R2 D U' L F2 U2 F' D U' B' R' U' L' R D2 U
2) 15.06 R F L R D' F2 B D' U' L' D' R' L2 B F2 D R' L U2 F2 D L U D F
3) 16.44 U2 D2 L2 R' D' F' L2 R' F' R' F2 L B2 U2 R B' D2 F' U R2 D2 R B2 R L2
4) 15.30 B2 D R B2 D' B' D2 F2 D2 U' R U2 B2 L' D' B' F D' R U2 F L' U' F B2
5) 15.30 B2 D2 F B' L' R2 F B' U B F L' F' B R2 L F' B' L D' L U D' L' U2
6) 12.14 L B L' D' F2 U' L2 F R' B L2 B' F2 L2 B2 R2 B F U B2 L' U' B2 U2 F
7) 18.73 R F' D L R' D L2 R2 F' D U F2 R L2 B2 D B2 L B' U2 L' R D R2 B
8) 14.66 B' L D L2 U2 R' U F L2 R' F L' F2 D B' L2 F' U' L F' D' L' U2 F2 B2
9) 13.78 L2 F U2 R B R' U B R' F2 B U F2 R F U D2 F L U' R' D' F R2 U
10) 13.64 D2 F B2 D L R2 B F2 R' D L' R2 F2 B L2 F R D2 F' R2 U R2 L2 B' U'
11) 10.91 F' D U' B' L' D' L U R2 L2 F' D B' U' D2 R F U B' R F L B2 F D
12) 13.84 L D U' F' U D B2 L R F' R2 L F B2 U2 L' D2 F' L B' U' D F R' B
13) 12.73 U D' R2 B' R F2 D' L2 U B' U2 L' R U B R2 F R2 U' R F2 L D F R
14) 12.64 U' R B F L' R U R U2 B2 U B2 D2 F' D' B L2 R U2 B' R' U L' B U
15) 18.05 D' L' R U R' U' R2 F B' L' U D2 R U2 F' D L' R2 B' F' D' F' D' U2 F'


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 30, 2008)

Fazrulz... This is your last warning. If you don't make your averages in a better format, I will just delete every one of your posts. It is the most annoying thing I could ever come to when I read a post on the forum. Either get a better timer (CCT) or take the 10s to fix up your individual times.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I'm making my next big "break." I've been stuck at the 25 second average FOREVER. My previous average was 24.45 and it was the first time I'd gotten under 25 seconds on an average.

Today, I've beaten that record twice. This morning I got a 23.76. Just now I did another average and got a 23.13. My look-ahead feels a lot better. Kinda came out of nowhere.

Now I just need to learn all of my OLLs! I'm still doing a 2-look sometimes 3-look OLL :-/.

EDIT: I broke my record for a third time. 22.54


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Fazrulz... This is your last warning. If you don't make your averages in a better format, I will just delete every one of your posts. It is the most annoying thing I could ever come to when I read a post on the forum. Either get a better timer (CCT) or take the 10s to fix up your individual times.



annoying?

I mainly use CCT, but sometimes i open up rubiksjtimer. What format would you like it in?, please give an example.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> 2x2x2: avg12: 4.24, 4.36, 3.72, (8.21), 4.50, (1.27), 3.60, 4.34, 4.20, 2.34, 2.43, 3.70 > 3.74



^ Like that, faz. Everyone who isn't a total noob formats their averages like this (note: commas for separation are optional). There's no reason to leave the scrambles in unless each one is ridiculously easy.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 31, 2008)

I just did an avg of 12 on the 5x5 and it turned out 1:58.32  Yay. I also had a sub 1:50 single yesterday - 1:44.15. It was part of a 1:57.32 avg of 5. I have no idea when I got this "good" at it, it just happened.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 31, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2: avg12: 4.24, 4.36, 3.72, (8.21), 4.50, (1.27), 3.60, 4.34, 4.20, 2.34, 2.43, 3.70 > 3.74
> ...


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2008)

BTW, if you using CCT, read the user manual. You can get it to give you times like that. I just copy/paste times like that, without any work.


----------



## Mozza314 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sub-1min 10of12 average!

Average: 59.06 seconds
Individual Times: (46.19), 49.72, 1:01.88, (1:12.52), 47.42, 1:04.53, 58.52, 53.13, 59.90, 1:02.31, 1:06.88, 1:06.35


----------



## FU (Oct 31, 2008)

wow never knew that you had to format your times like that.. i myself am guilty of the same mistake as faz, i'm sure there are many others as well, don't be too harsh on him.

edit: pb ave .. by 0.05

12.69, 13.27, (11.69), 12.27, (14.97), 12.39, 11.77, 12.41, 11.95, 14.58, 14.27, 13.39 -> 12.90

got slightly nervous towards the end, a bit of lockups here and there.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, you don't *have* to, but it's kind of a courtesy to the people who are taking a look at your times. Anyway this format has been around since 2003 or earlier, and all the unofficial records and Sunday contest averages are formatted like this, so I don't think it's really too harsh to say that all the people who have been around for a while do it like that


----------



## martijn_cube (Nov 1, 2008)

7x7: 11:16.53
last record for me was somewhere in the 13 min.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 1, 2008)

28.00, 25.13, (30.67), (17.54), 21.15, 27.18, 22.77, 29.68, 24.13, 26.10, 24.25, 22.84
= 25.12

My record . And yes, the 17 was FULL STEP


----------



## Garmon (Nov 1, 2008)

Sub 30 (Only just) average of 12 again.
Quite happy since UK open is in a week.
Average: 29.90
Fastest Time: 23.16
Slowest Time: 37.73
Standard Deviation: 03.95
Individual Times:
1) 25.86 
2) 33.68 
3) 30.51 
4) 34.88 
5) 26.22 
6) 24.88 
7) 31.89 
8) 25.66 
9) (23.16) 
10) (37.73) 
11) 30.68 
12) 34.72


----------



## Kenny (Nov 1, 2008)

7x7 avg of 12: 6:29.10 ^^

(6:04.47) 6:30.90 (6:55.66) 6:29.86
6:30.09 6:37.71 6:34.06 6:12.84
6:22.44 6:30.75 6:20.52 6:41.83


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 1, 2008)

new 3x3x3 PB
*10.13*!!!!
X-cross
PLL skip


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 1, 2008)

6x6 PB 4:42.06
7x7 PB 8:02.52


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am starting to feel so slow at big cubes =[


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 2, 2008)

As soon as I said I suck at big cubes, I hit 6:10.98 on 6x6!!!!!!!


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2008)

Sunday Contest pb average:

Statistics for 11-02-2008 16:04:48

Average: 13.92
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 10.09
Worst Time: 15.98
Individual Times:
1.	15.24	
2.	15.55	
3.	13.52	
4.	(10.09)	
5.	(15.98)	
6.	15.33	
9.	14.58	
10.	13.38	
11.	12.91	
12.	12.91	

10.09 was pll skipped

Im still in total shock


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2008)

Average: 15.14 sec.
Individual Times: 14.86, 14.78, 15.78, (17.16), 14.97, 14.89, 15.20, 15.78, (13.70), 14.80, 14.64, 15.66

PB average; how I did it I do not know, since I had no warm-up. And to think not long ago me an Fazrulz were both hovering around a 17.50 average =/


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 2, 2008)

new PB average of 5 for 3x3x3 speed - 35.12

29.39, 36.30, 35.55, 39.39, 34.95

and a new PB single of 29.39

somehow it just all came together, nice and relaxed.

edit - new PB 4x4x4 single 3:04.44, average of 5 - 3:31.06

getting faster at the 4x4x4


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 2, 2008)

just did a PB for 5x5x5: 4:45,34!

YAY!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2008)

PB average for 4x4x4 (UK Open in a week, so I'm trying to improve)

Average: 1:35.73
Standard Deviation: 05.99
Individual Times: (1:52.75), 1:33.11, (1:22.38), 1:33.34, 1:33.56, 1:46.08, 1:26.20, 1:32.00, 1:42.91, 1:41.25, 1:36.44, 1:32.39


----------



## Mozza314 (Nov 2, 2008)

3x3 new PB of 37.11


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 3, 2008)

Statistics for 11-02-2008 18:03:34

Average: 1:05.21
Standard Deviation: 2.26
Best Time: 1:00.80
Worst Time: 1:18.23
Individual Times:
1.	1:08.86
2.	1:04.11
3.	1:03.61
4.	1:03.14
5.	(1:18.23)	
6.	1:02.53
7.	1:09.58
8.	1:04.88
9.	(1:00.80)	
10.	1:04.86
11.	1:04.03
12.	1:06.47

The 2nd - 6th solves were a 1:03.62 average of 5 and with a SD of .4


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 3, 2008)

new pb averages for 3x3:
average of 5:17.81
average of 12:18.93
I did the average of 5 first, then continued with it.


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 3, 2008)

PB Average of 5
Statistics for 11-02-2008 18:19:40

Average: 12.59
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 10.34
Worst Time: 17.45
Individual Times:
1.	12.55
2.	(10.34)
3.	13.84
4.	(17.45)
5.	11.38

The 10 was NON lucky


I also got a full step 9.89. This is my 3rd non lucky sub 10


----------



## InhumanElmo (Nov 3, 2008)

WOOT NEW AVERAGES!!!! 

Average: 00:55.34 
Avg. 5: 00:54.63 
Avg. 10: 00:55.47 

Best: 00:48.47
3 of 5: 00:54.70
10 of 12: 00:55.71

I know im slow but not bad for like a month!!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 3, 2008)

IGYEKU5LHMIFCWJNYT 8MGREIBHZKFASA
AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
14.63 FULL STEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOLY ******* ****!!!!!!!!!

T OLL + U PERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I ran around my room jumping around then started doing push-ups. I have no idea why.


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2008)

3x3 slow & smooooth...
single - 18.08
average of 5 - 20.95
average of 12 - 22.22.
i am upset to learn that turning loads faster only gives me an advantage of 2s at the most.

3x3 beginners method (4look LL and LBL)
single - 17.6 (double x-cross, 3look LL)
average of 5 - 24.95
average of 12 - 27.02
(got progressively worse for some reason... to be fair, it is ten to two in the morning over here, and i have school & coursework for tomorrow... damn)

normal solving style was embarassingly bad so im not putting that up...

lol'ed at hadleys celebration


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 3, 2008)

YES!!! sub 10 7x7 solve: 9:56.42 once I saw the timer when I was finished edges, I did the fastest 3x3 step i've ever done on 7x7.
.


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2008)

Cubes Solved: 51/51
Average: 5.20
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 2.78
Worst Time: 7.92
Individual Times:
4.95, 7.27, 3.44, 3.72, 6.25, 6.33, 5.58, 7.53, 4.11, 4.55, 6.06, 5.39, 3.47, 5.48, 4.00, 4.02, 4.75, 4.55, 7.09, (7.92), 7.14, 4.55, 5.20, 5.11, 5.39, 3.98, 5.48, 5.59, 3.70, 5.58, 4.94, 5.05, 4.83, 4.08, 6.14, 4.86, (2.78), 7.55, 5.78, 6.61, 4.64, 5.30, 3.89, 6.52, 7.45, 5.58, 4.26, 3.53, 4.56, 5.01, 3.70


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 3, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Cubes Solved: 51/51
> Average: 5.20
> Standard Deviation: 1.23
> Best Time: 2.78
> ...



*^^ That was 3x3x3 people!!!!!*
Just joking, thats obviously 2x2x2


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes Solved: 51/51
> ...



obviously.

Its pretty obvious that its 2x2 - what else


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 3, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


Of course. I presume 24 of them solved two cubes each, adn the other 3 solved one each?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 3, 2008)

new 4x4x4 PB (practising big cubes)
1:56.70
I havn't done this in ages so I though I would try it, I'll post the avg of 12 later  (This is the 1st solve)


----------



## TMOY (Nov 3, 2008)

My first post in this thread, but it's worth it.
Yesterday I did a new PB of 2:39.53 at 5^3, breaking the previous one by 8 seconds, and I thougnt it would last a long time (I'm averaging something like 3:20). But today I broke it again: 2.34:16. Sub-2:30 tomorrow ?
And still centers last  But the last four centers were quite easy to solve (although not lucky).


----------



## Garmon (Nov 3, 2008)

4x4x4 PB with EASTSHEEN!
2:10.67
Sub 2 soon.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 3, 2008)

*Almost sub-3 in 6x6x6*

Amazing!
3 minutes 0.32 seconds by Dan Cohen

3:03.13 2:51.40 (3:18.02) 3:17.79 2:57.13 3:11.66 2:54.16 2:51.34 3:00.97 2:56.40 (2:45.69) 2:59.20
Thanks Frank! 6x6 is fun now D

I thought it would happen later, congratulations!


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 3, 2008)

*Speeding up with Petrus!!!*

Average: 13.95
Times: (12.09), 12.69, 13.86, 14.73, 12.88, 12.75, 15.83, (18.80), 12.78, 16.92, 12.97, 14.11

WOW! 

I was in the library at school when I got this average and I wanted to stand up and scream. Sub 14 has been my goal for around 3 months now and I finally got it. Half of the times are 12s so I think sub 13 is possible.

I am not fully color neutral and I probably never will be.


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2008)

Garh, just like 'Rowe's 2x2' thread. Maybe Erik is right about having a sticky.


----------



## Brett (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome job getting sub 14. You continue to be an inspiration to me, and most likely all Petrus users.

I haven't taken a new full A12 since I sped up my PLLs, I'll have to see what I get.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 3, 2008)

Ups, sorry...


----------



## Faz (Nov 4, 2008)

pb 4x4 average and sub 1 single!!

Statistics for 11-04-2008 11:31:22

Average: 1:13.45
Standard Deviation: 3.31
Best Time: 59.02
Worst Time: 1:17.95
Individual Times:
1:17.30, 1:12.24, 1:15.45, (59.02), 1:16.83, 1:05.95, 1:15.14, 1:15.33, 1:09.61, (1:17.95), 1:13.64, 1:13.02


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 4, 2008)

12.83 lucky solve-PLL skip

scramble:U F2 D L' R' B' F' D B L R D2 B2 L2 R F' L2 R B' R' U B U2 L R2

cross: B' D U' F R2 D2
F2l 1: U L' U' L
2: U' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L
3: R U R' U R U' R' 
4: y U' R U' R' U R U' R'

OLL: M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r'

PLL: U.

45 moves, roughly 3.5 mps.

see what you get


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 4, 2008)

First sub 10, lucky though:

F L' B R D2 B2 L' F D U L' R' D2 B' L2 U' B' R2 U' F L D U' F U'

Cross: U' R' F D L D' (6)
F2L 1: U y' L' U L (4)
F2L 2: y R U' R' U R U' R' y' U2 R U' R' (11)
F2L 3: y2 U2 L' U L (4)
F2L 4: U' R U2 R' U' R U R' (8)
OLL: r U R' U R U2 r' (7)

= 40 @ 9.94 = 4.02 tps

From a nice average of 25:

Average: 16.04 sec.
Standard Deviation: 01.77
Times: 16.95, 17.03, 16.69, 16.31, 17.33, 17.33, 15.25, 15.48, 12.66, 17.77, 15.44, 17.69, 14.95, 15.28, 17.11, 17.09, 16.80, 15.38, 17.06, 9.94, 17.66, 17.42, 16.41, 14.38, 15.52

Yeah, the average is slightly skewed by the two quickest times, but meh.


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 5, 2008)

4x4 single 55.52 no parity


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 5, 2008)

6x6 avg of 5, and new single pb

Statistics for 11-04-2008 20:49:06

Cubes Solved: 5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6:18.19
Standard Deviation: 52.19
Best Time: 5:18.81
Worst Time: 7:37.66
Individual Times: 
1.	6:35.33
2.	6:05.33
3.	5:53.80
4.	5:18.81 
5.	7:37.66


----------



## Ewks (Nov 5, 2008)

First sub- 19 average of 12 in a long long time I'm starting to improve again.
Average: 18.41 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.37
Slowest Time: 21.94
Standard Deviation: 01.40

Individual Times:
42) 16.87 B' F' U' B F' L F2 B L U' R D B D B D2 R' U D2 F R2 F2 R B2 D'
43) 17.05 R D' L' F' U' R U L2 F' U' D L' B2 L2 D L R2 D' U2 L B F' D' B D'
44) (16.37) F B' D R F' R' D L' U2 D2 R' B R' U2 F2 L' F' U' L B' L2 D' B F R2
45) (21.94) B D B' F D2 B' R2 D' R F2 B D L' R2 F2 B U2 L' F2 L' B2 U D L' U
46) 18.19 L U2 F R L F' R2 U2 L2 F R2 U' F2 L F' B2 U' F' U2 L2 B2 U' F' B' R2
47) 18.40 B U' F2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 R D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R U' B U' B2 F'
48) 21.48 L' F' R2 D U' B' L R F2 D2 U2 F D L2 F D2 B2 R2 U B R U2 L R2 U'
49)  17.92 U2 B R B F' L B D B F D' L B' F' D' U' B' U' F' L R D2 F U2 L
50) 18.02 D F2 D B U L2 D R2 L' U2 B' F2 R' U D' F R L' D B D' B' D2 L' B2
51) 19.74 L2 B R2 F' L B2 U L' B2 L' R2 F2 B L B2 F U' R U' B R2 F D L' R'
52) 17.29 R' B' D2 U' L F L' U D' L' D2 B2 D2 B' L D' R U D' R L F2 R L B'
53) 19.17 F' U B' D' F2 D' U2 F' D' L2 F2 B' D L R D B' U' F2 B2 R B' D' F2 D

And I got a 20. 26 average of 61

I'm happy... now I just have to start studying history... blaah


----------



## Kevin. (Nov 5, 2008)

Ewks said:


> First sub- 19 average of 12 in a long long time I'm starting to improve again.
> Average: 18.41 sec.
> 
> Fastest Time: 16.37
> ...





good for you  (no sarcasm intended) 

i got an average of 29.83 last weekend. HUGE for me hah.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 5, 2008)

Kevin. said:


> i got an average of 29.83 last weekend. HUGE for me hah.



Good stuff, now just get that at Newark.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazing big cube speed day for me! New personal bests:
5x5x5: 2:28.18 single, 2:33.59 avg. of 5
6x6x6: 5:12.16 single, 5:37.02 avg. of 5
7x7x7: 7:54.50 single, 8:08.97 avg. of 5

Mostly for the weekly competition, although the 5x5x5 single was the warmup solve, and the avg. of 5 included that warmup solve instead of the fifth one for the competition.


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

2:28 single, and 2:33 average is pretty close :O


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 5, 2008)

4x4 pb again. 50.53


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2008)

joey said:


> 2:28 single, and 2:33 average is pretty close :O



Oh, oops - I gave the best single from my competition solves! (How did I do that?) My actual personal best was the warmup solve, so even better: 2:27.39.

I guess I should give the 5x5x5 times for the average:
(2:27.39), 2:28.18, 2:40.04, (2:42.34), 2:32.56 = 2:33.59


----------



## joey (Nov 6, 2008)

Even so 2:28.18 is soo close to 2:27.39, that what I said still goes!


----------



## yurivish (Nov 6, 2008)

21.22 average of 12, down from 23.08. I couldn't reproduce it towards the end of the session, but still. 


And a 23.96 average of 50.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 6, 2008)

15.86! Not my record, but really good! Even though it was a PLL skip.

Scramble: F' B' R D' L' R2 F2 L2 U' F' D2 U R2 F' L D F2 L D R B2 F L2 D2 R2

Cross on front(I'm neutral  )

Turn front face ontop

XCross: U' L' R D B2 U2 
2nd pair: x2 d R U' R'
3rd: U L U L'
Lost the recration after that.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 6, 2008)

I finally convinced myself to buy a set of V-Cubes? I just bought the set (5-7). Hopefully they will arrive soon.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 6, 2008)

(13.53) 11.78 11.31 11.78 11.56 11.22 12.66 (9.19) 11.97 9.53 12.28 12.46 => 11.66

non-RA! I put in a 12.55 to make it a 11.64 RA.  One PLL skip on 11.31. The sub-10 scrambles:

F B2 R2 B D2 L' F2 B R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 D F2 L' D L2 U2 D L U2 L2 D'
U' B' F' R' F2 D' F' R' L' U' B2 R2 U F2 U F' D2 R2 L2 D' U2 L D2 U B'

28.28, 29.15, 29.56, 30.61, (34.11), 28.59, 32.28, (26.83), 28.43, 29.16, 30.06, 33.80 => 29.99RA

OH is becoming more fun.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 7, 2008)

new 3x3 pb single - 27.91 non lucky. 

best RA of 5 - 34.15


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2008)

1:34.11 avg of 12 on 4x4
3:57.87 avg of 12 on 5x5


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 7, 2008)

3 cubes in a row 1:03.84


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!

Average: 23.16 seconds
Individual Times: (16.13), 21.73, 27.39, 28.92, 21.34, 23.25, 25.97, 16.79, 24.39, 22.46, (30.52), 19.32



3 SUB 20s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The first was OLL skip + U perm, the others were full step. How did that just happen?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 7, 2008)

*4x4:*
Statistics for 11-07-2008 00:02:20

Cubes Solved: 200/200
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:22.14
Standard Deviation: 7.36
Best Time: 1:02.59
Worst Time: 1:42.53
Best avg of 12: 1:14.76
Best avg of 5: 1:10.58.

Why is sub-1 so damn elusive?


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> *4x4:*
> Statistics for 11-07-2008 00:02:20
> 
> Cubes Solved: 200/200
> ...



1 session of cubing?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 7, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4:*
> ...



lol no I wish I had that kind of free time. this was about 5 days, maybe 15 sessions. If it was one or even 2-3 sessions it would probably be faster, since this avg includes my warmups as well.


----------



## Raffael (Nov 7, 2008)

While breaking in my new black and white V-5's my times have improved quite a bit over the last 7 sessions:

Average: from 3:57.91 to 3:20.71
Single: from 3:40.42 to 2:59.96

V-cubes rule


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 7, 2008)

5x5x5 from 4:45.XX to 4:14.77... yay!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 7, 2008)

4x4x4 pb single - 2:30.72. 

I don't know how this happened. My centres and edges are getting faster, this one I did the centres in 26secs.


----------



## Mozza314 (Nov 8, 2008)

3x3 sub-50 10of12!! 

10of12: 48.89 seconds
Individual Times: (40.77), 48.60, 47.98, (1:05.50), 48.08, 41.23, 47.40, 52.16, 55.68, 49.83, 51.63, 46.32


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 8, 2008)

Statistics for 11-07-2008 19:55:05

Average: 12.72
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 7.27
Worst Time: 16.14
Individual Times:
1.	15.46	B' L R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R F2 D' L R B2 D2 R D2 U' B L R2 B R2 U2
2.	(16.14)	D F' D2 U2 B2 F L2 F' L2 R B L R' F2 L2 R B' F2 U2 R' U F2 D B F2
3.	15.27	B D U B2 D L D2 U2 L' R B2 U R' U' L2 R2 B F' D' U F2 U2 F D R
4.	14.33	B L D2 B' L2 U' B' F R D2 U B' U R U R F' L B' F' L' D' U B F2
5.	12.50	B' F2 D U' R' B F' R' B R F' D' R' B L D' F R' D U L' U2 F' U' B'
6.	(7.27)	B2 L' B2 L2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' B' L' R' B F L2 R' U' L F' R' D R B2 U2 B
7.	11.45	B' F' L2 D2 R F R' B2 L' R B2 L R2 B D B2 F D' B2 R2 F' L R2 B2 F
8.	12.93	U F2 D' B' D U R2 F D' L' R' B2 F2 L' R' B2 U2 F' U B2 F2 L B L2 R'
9.	10.72	F' L' B2 F' D U2 B' D' U' B2 F' D F2 R' B2 L' B' F D2 L B2 D B F' U2
10.	10.30	B F2 D2 U' F' R2 D2 L R2 D U' L' F' R' B U' B' D' U' L2 U' B' F2 L' B
11.	12.21	B2 U2 B2 U B' L2 B' U' F' R' B2 F D U' L B R2 B2 F' R D F U F' L'
12.	12.03	B2 D2 U2 B' R F R' D F U' L' R2 B2 R U2 B' F' D' U' B D2 U R F U

w00t...
The 7.27 = super duper uber xcross and pll skip 
12.50 also had pll skip
10's were non lucky :]
VERY good solves in the 6-12 solves, very BAD for 1-5!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 8, 2008)

nice

3x3x3 avg. of 12 PB:
----- JNetCube Best Average for Sat Nov 08 19:52:22 NZDT 2008 -----

Average: 19.14

Fastest Time: 16.34
Slowest Time: 22.31
Standard Deviation: 01.82

Individual Times:
1) *(16.34)* L F' R' B2 F U2 D' R' D2 R' L2 F L' R D' F L F D' R F2 U2 F' U2 B2
2) *21.62* U B' L D R F2 D2 F' B' R' L' B' R' D B2 L2 F L B' R D' L2 R' F2 B
3) *21.55* F' L' R F' D2 U R' B' R2 U2 F2 B' L' R' D2 F' U B D' F2 L' D L U' R2
4) *16.72* R L2 U' R' F' U B' L2 U2 D' R' F' D2 B2 U' R2 B' D F L F' R B' L' D'
5) *19.52* U L D2 B F L U2 R U L U' B' R B' D' F' R' F2 B U' F2 L' B R' D
6) *19.64* B R U2 R L D2 B2 L D2 L2 F' R' F2 R' L2 F D B F2 R' D2 U R2 U2 F
7) * 20.50* L2 B2 L' B' R' D2 R' D2 L2 R2 D' F' B' L' U2 D2 F2 R D R2 D2 B' U R' F'
8) *(22.31)* R U F2 U2 D' R' U' R D' B' F' L R U L' B' D2 U L2 D U2 L U2 R F2
9) *17.55* L F' D2 B R2 L2 F' R2 F2 L' U2 D' R U' B U2 D' F2 U D L U' B2 U2 B
10) *19.52* D2 B2 R B' R F L2 D2 U2 B2 L U' L' U' B D2 F B' R' B' F2 R' D' U' L2
11) *18.17* R' D B L D B' D F' L B' L2 F2 B' D' B D' U' R' B' U' B2 D' B2 R2 L'
12) *16.64* D2 R' D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R F L' F2 B D B D U' R' F B2 D U L2 F L2


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 8, 2008)

new 4x4 pb avg of 12: 1:13.64

1:14.75, (1:01.22), 1:19.92, 1:14.22, 1:17.44, 1:08.52, 1:12.80, 1:08.30, 1:17.52, 1:14.95, (1:20.88), 1:07.98	

had like 6 lockups on the 1:01's PLL because I was nervous.

I'm finally not atrocious(was 18-20) at centers anymore, which is nice.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 8, 2008)

Since I refuse to post in the OH sub-forum:

OH PB single and average:

23.52, 28.66, 26.09, 29.13, 29.15, 24.41, 24.84, (20.93), (43.47), 25.03, 27.56, 32.91 =>27.13


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2008)

Whoa!

nice solves, but i am still 15 avg.

Average: 12.80
Individual Times:
(11.80), 13.17, 13.19, 12.05, (19.92)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 9, 2008)

haha!

a 12 second solve, to a 19 almost 20  Good job though


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> haha!
> 
> a 12 second solve, to a 19 almost 20  Good job though



pop on the g perm 

EDIT: 9.94 NL

EDIT 2: New 4x4 pb- 57.52


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2008)

This deserves a new post - 4x4
Statistics for 11-09-2008 15:00:05

Average: 1:07.22
Standard Deviation: 4.45
Best Time: 57.52
Worst Time: 1:17.11
Individual Times:
59.48, 1:07.27, 1:09.80, 1:17.11, 1:09.44, 1:12.80, 1:02.77, 1:02.50, 1:05.05, 1:09.16, (57.52), 1:13.94


EDIT:

2x2 average

Statistics for 11-09-2008 15:19:27

Average: 4.59
Standard Deviation: 0.82
Best Time: 3.05
Worst Time: 7.50
Individual Times:
5.44, 4.36, 4.09, 4.75, 4.86, 3.33, (7.50), 5.58, 4.56, (3.05), 3.24, 5.70


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice 4x4 avg


----------



## Garmon (Nov 9, 2008)

Official PB's now are:
3x3: 26.76
4x4: 2:12.22
2x2: 5.51
OH: 1:06.09


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 9, 2008)

Heh, you're official 2x2 PB is faster than mine, Garmon  I messed up quite badly in 2x2 yesterday.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 9, 2008)

http://fmc.mustcube.net/results.php?round=214&format=official&metric=htm


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 9, 2008)

4:56.22 7x7
Finally sub 5!!
with a bad POP too! and horrible G perm


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 10, 2008)

15.62 average of 12, 13.69 average of 5, 48.91 PLL time attack, and 12.22 single (OLL skip)!!!


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 10, 2008)

13.89 Average of 12 on SC


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 10, 2008)

YES! 
just about an hour after my 4:56.22 7x7....

4:42.71 7x7!!! 

I got nervous as hell near the end and I could hear my heart beating and my hands were shaking so bad I could barely turn the cube on my 3x3 part. And I did the V perm wrong too 

But im still VERY HAPPY!
Sub 4:40 soon!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 10, 2008)

yay, 3:53 minx solve. new pb


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 10, 2008)

I did 600 posts 
And I also can average under my PB on 5x5x5 (hadn't tried it in a month)


----------



## Siraj A. (Nov 10, 2008)

16.22 average of 12 on 3x3. Also the first 5 solves were an average of 15.09! Done with a restickered Sudoku cube (Type-E).


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 10, 2008)

Made it into 2nd round for University of Maryland High School Math Competition. I was 44 out of over 2000 participants.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 11, 2008)

New 5x5 average of 12: 1:30.24

1:23.97 1:26.92 1:32.17 (1:23.81) 1:30.09 1:29.50 (1:37.46) 1:30.66 1:36.05 1:32.69 1:23.86 1:36.50

I wanted sub-1:30, but this isn't that bad. I think I can do better though... Check out the avg5 on the first five solves


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 11, 2008)

My internet is working again! YAY!!! It was gone for the whole weekend. I was about to kill myself


----------



## MistArts (Nov 11, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> My internet is working again! YAY!!! It was gone for the whole weekend. I was about to kill myself



My internet was down for a week before.

Anyway, I optimized my 3x3 Scrambler to 154 bytes (14 lines) from learning new functions.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 11, 2008)

qqwref said:


> New 5x5 average of 12: 1:30.24
> 
> 1:23.97 1:26.92 1:32.17 (1:23.81) 1:30.09 1:29.50 (1:37.46) 1:30.66 1:36.05 1:32.69 1:23.86 1:36.50
> 
> I wanted sub-1:30, but this isn't that bad. I think I can do better though... Check out the avg5 on the first five solves



Amazing Michael


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally have a basic understanding of how commutators work for both edges and corners.

Thanks Ryan Heise!


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Nov 11, 2008)

I finished a battleship sandwhich from triangle bar and grill and kept it down! Thats a little more than 2/3 a meter of sandwhich!


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 11, 2008)

Wanna teach me edge commutators? never really got those....


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 11, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> I finished a battleship sandwhich from triangle bar and grill and kept it down! Thats a little more than 2/3 a meter of sandwhich!



haha GREAT job


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 11, 2008)

1.66 on pyraminx XD

Saw the whole solution during inspection. 5 moves. I lost the ****ing scramble.

I didn't even flip, just laughed.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2008)

Sub-1 4x4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

58.47
14-20-24
LL was the 8move T-OLL and the good J, yellow cross

I have waited so long, and now that the barrier has FINALLY been broken I hope more will follow. hopefully an official one on saturday.



philkt731 said:


> Wanna teach me edge commutators? never really got those....



Like I said, basic. I can do the easier edge comms but I am still having trouble with the tricky ones or any that require conjugation. maybe if somehow both of us make it the KC open or if Minnesota is in the summer again. I could try to teach you edge comms and you could teach me how to not suck at PBL.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 11, 2008)

just got a ridiculously easy scramble from cubetimer (I'm at work)

B' D' B2 U' L F2 D' R U' L2 B2 R U2 D L U' R' D R F U2 F' L' R F'

if you do a white cross, then scramble with yellow on top, orange on front. 

I just got 22.79, no skips, that's about 5 seconds faster than my PB and about 20 seconds faster than my normal average. Not sure if I should really count this as my PB or not. What do you think


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 11, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I completed GTAIV 100% within 20 days of release.



look what I got in the post from Rockstar Games today > 

Key to Liberty City
out of the case


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 11, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I completed GTAIV 100% within 20 days of release.
> ...



Fancy


----------



## Siraj A. (Nov 12, 2008)

*7.64* average of 12 on Pyraminx.
Times: 7.55, 7.64, 8.04, 6.95, (5.61), 7.47, 8.16, 8.32, 7.08, 8.89, (10.50), 6.38

It's mine Dan


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> *7.64* average of 12 on Pyraminx.
> Times: 7.55, 7.64, 8.04, 6.95, (5.61), 7.47, 8.16, 8.32, 7.08, 8.89, (10.50), 6.38
> 
> It's mine Dan



That's nice! I don't have one anymore, so I guess I can't catch up anytime soon.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> *7.64* average of 12 on Pyraminx.
> Times: 7.55, 7.64, 8.04, 6.95, (5.61), 7.47, 8.16, 8.32, 7.08, 8.89, (10.50), 6.38
> 
> It's mine Dan



*6.87* average of 12 of Pyraminx.

6.53, 6.46, 7.71, 8.05, 5.56, 6.02, 7.25, (8.16), 8.11, (4.28), 7.93, 5.16


no... it's MINE


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > *7.64* average of 12 on Pyraminx.
> ...


*6.72* average of 12 on Pyraminx

6.28, 7.30, 8.21, (10.40), 6.38, 6.28, (5.22), 6.00, 8.50, 6.85, 5.84, 5.65

Sorry guys, its MINE


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 12, 2008)

New PB 2x2 average!

12 Individual Times: (3.47), 4.09, 3.63, 4.47, 4.18, 5.55, (5.63), 4.34, 3.93, 4.22, 5.05, 3.97
Average: 4.34, Best Time: 3.47 Worst Time: 5.63

YAY!
Now I just need to stop COMPLETELY blowing it in competition


----------



## boiiwonder (Nov 12, 2008)

I rode my bike from cerritos college all the way to caltech and back to see how long it would take me to get to the cube comp there. It was one hell of a mission. I decided not to go to caltech. Waaaaay too far and I cant get a ride up there 

well I accomplished what I wanted to


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 12, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Siraj A. said:
> ...



i dont have the individual times.
but my pb is 5.83 avg of 12.

so NO. its MINE!   sorry guys


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2008)

Finally tried something I've been wanting to try for a while - memorize a deck of cards, using my ordinary BLD cubing memory system. I almost got it! I got one card wrong - it was 8 of hearts and I said 8 of clubs.

I used a web page to generate the cards: http://www.nomicville.com/wordpress/tools/card-generator

I took 3 passes to memorize, total memorization time was 18:38.
Then I typed the cards into Notepad, typing time was 13:26.

Not bad for a first try, I guess. If I had double-checked my typing, I probably would have gotten it right, but I didn't think to do that.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

If one of you help develop my method: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Pyraminx_Speedsolving_Methods
You can use it and get WR! I wish I have a pyraminx right now, I'm sure even I can decrease from 14s to 10s in a week.

I did a few random 3x3 solves today. I estimate that I'll probably end up with a sub-20 solve and average around 23 at Drexel. Worse than expected 16 single and 19 average when I peaked, but this is at least better than my previous competition result.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Finally tried something I've been wanting to try for a while - memorize a deck of cards, using my ordinary BLD cubing memory system. I almost got it! I got one card wrong - it was 8 of hearts and I said 8 of clubs.
> 
> I used a web page to generate the cards: http://www.nomicville.com/wordpress/tools/card-generator
> 
> ...



Nice! how many cubes is it equivalent to?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 12, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Finally tried something I've been wanting to try for a while - memorize a deck of cards, using my ordinary BLD cubing memory system. I almost got it! I got one card wrong - it was 8 of hearts and I said 8 of clubs.
> ...



I'm kinda scared to find out....


----------



## MistArts (Nov 13, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I think about 3 3x3x3 cubes. I think I'm wrong.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

YAY! My application for housing at UCLA has been approved! This is mainly for Lucas, who I poured the weight of my dreads onto just recently. YAY!!!!

EDIT: I may as well add, exams are over! And what happy news it was to come home to.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 13, 2008)

Square-1 avg12: 17.70

[16:26:15] <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 18.25, 19.08, 16.31, (19.58), 19.18, (15.65), 16.03, 16.53, 17.21, 6.69, 19.34, 18.39 
[16:26:15] <+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 17.70, Best Time: 15.65 Worst Time: 19.58


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



A 4x4 is 24+24+8=56 pieces, which is roughly equivalent to a deck of 52 cards. a 3x3 is 20 pieces, but if some are already permuted/oriented than 3 3x3s is also a good estimate. It is also about 4 Rubik's Clocks as well.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2008)

Regarding the memorization of a deck of cards, the catch is that there are 52 possibilities for each "piece", whereas there are typically only 24 for a cube (even less for a 3x3x3). So it's a little tougher.

I was determined for this first attempt to put it all in a single one of my rooms; I thought that was important so I'd be able to do "hour cards" with a significant amount of decks. So I used hexadecimal for the suits to pack the data tightly. Now I realize there's no way all that gymnastics is worth it. I'm going to try again soon without doing all that packing; I hope to get a much faster time.

This way I'll need 2 rooms for a pack of cards instead of 1. That means it's the equivalent of a 5x5x5. But it's very inefficient packing, then. It's really less information than that. I think it's somewhere between a 4x4x4 and a 5x5x5 in overall difficulty.


----------



## joey (Nov 13, 2008)

I memoed a pack of cards, AGES ago. Infact, I still have a poster of the image system I used on my wall


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 13, 2008)

I finished exams yesterady! No school until February


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> I finished exams yesterady! No school until February



Yay! That makes two of us finished exams! Long Christmas break ftw.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Finally tried something I've been wanting to try for a while - memorize a deck of cards, using my ordinary BLD cubing memory system. I almost got it! I got one card wrong - it was 8 of hearts and I said 8 of clubs.
> ...



A deck has exactly 52! possible 'states', so the amount of information in a deck is equivalent to log(52!)/log(43252003274489856000) = 3.45827189 cubes. Approximately.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2008)

My 8-year-old daughter Rebecca just solved a 5x5x5 today!

Well, actually, it doesn't count as a full solve, because I showed her a trick for the last 2 centers, and I was trying to teach her beginner AVG for the edges at first (but she still just isn't ready for it - after I showed her one, she just gave up and wanted to work on it herself). But after that, I walked away thinking she would work on the edges (matching one piece at a time) until they got harder towards the end and then give up, like she's done in the past. I came back about 15 minutes later, and she told me she had solved it. I was amazed - I really didn't expect it!

She still needs to learn a good algorithm to handle what bigcubes.com calls the "single edge flip". I did show her how she can use her OLL parity algorithm plus her PLL parity algorithm from the 4x4x4 to do it, though, so I'm pretty sure she can now truly solve a 5x5x5 in all cases.

I really don't think she's that far from being able to do two at a time edges. She's become interested in cubing again; if she stays interested, she might just get it sometime over the next few weeks.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> My 8-year-old daughter Rebecca just solved a 5x5x5 today!
> 
> Well, actually, it doesn't count as a full solve, because I showed her a trick for the last 2 centers, and I was trying to teach her beginner AVG for the edges at first (but she still just isn't ready for it - after I showed her one, she just gave up and wanted to work on it herself). But after that, I walked away thinking she would work on the edges (matching one piece at a time) until they got harder towards the end and then give up, like she's done in the past. I came back about 15 minutes later, and she told me she had solved it. I was amazed - I really didn't expect it!
> 
> ...



that's just great Mike, she worked it out herself, that's very intuitive of her. She must really enjoy cubing otherwise she wouldn't do it right? 

You must be proud.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> My 8-year-old daughter Rebecca just solved a 5x5x5 today!
> 
> Well, actually, it doesn't count as a full solve, because I showed her a trick for the last 2 centers, and I was trying to teach her beginner AVG for the edges at first (but she still just isn't ready for it - after I showed her one, she just gave up and wanted to work on it herself). *But after that, I walked away thinking she would work on the edges (matching one piece at a time) until they got harder towards the end and then give up, like she's done in the past. I came back about 15 minutes later, and she told me she had solved it. I was amazed - I really didn't expect it!*
> 
> ...



Hehe  

Great though Mike!  Better tell Erik to WATCH OUT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> that's just great Mike, she worked it out herself, that's very intuitive of her.


I've always been impressed with her cubing intuition. She mostly figured out 4x4x4 centers on her own, without my help. And now when I watch her do 4x4x4 centers, I'm amazed - she solves it almost exactly the same way I do, and I barely even taught her how.



cookingfat said:


> You must be proud.


Totally!


----------



## ooveehoo (Nov 13, 2008)

I wasn't late from todays English class! (this time I decided not to play chess during a 15 minute brake)


----------



## Garmon (Nov 13, 2008)

Got my PB average of 12 This is my best accomplishment in a while.
Average: 26.79 seconds
Individual Times: (18.66), 25.48, 29.78, (35.91), 25.79, 28.16, 23.24, 29.25, 23.94, 29.27, 33.09, 19.88
Contains half of my sub 20's ever.


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2008)

I am now officially decent. i was just warming up for the 3x3 weekly comp, and i thought i'd take an average of 5 on rubiksjtimer... 
it was a beautiful 16.39...
(19.85), (14.07), 15.41, 16.66 (666 aah!), 17.12.
i know avgs of 5 dont really count, but this was just amazing. i continued it to get an avg of 12 and got 18.9, which isnt amazing, as i got overexcited and locked up a lot. my worst solve of the whole sesh was only 21.04.
my recogition and lookahead has just gone up massively. im making a lot fewer mistakes than i used to, and knowing a supermajority of the OLLs is definitely very useful. 
so i have accomplished something in cubing


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 13, 2008)

nice one Escher, getting faster. 

I just got my first sub40 average of 12

46.62 (46.88) 28.88 42.14 30.55 34.94 45.41 (28.88) 42.92 32.19 38.11 41.86 = 38.36

quite happy with that. Something's happened.

edit - tried again and got 40.21, still happy.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2008)

Escher said:


> I am now officially decent



Heh, it's funny how people say this about practice solves. For me you're officially decent when you get a decent official average/time


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2008)

okay, if we're going to be as exact as that 
...my self image as a cuber has now risen to the level of decent. before it was 'not very good, i really need to practice', and now it is 'yes, well done, now learn your OLLs you lazy ****'.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried again memorizing a deck of cards, this time without the silly data compression. It works much better that way.

Memorization time: 10:20
Recall time: 5:40

This time, I got them all right!

Still twice as slow as I would need to be for Memory Sports Speed Cards. Obviously I should stick to cubing. 

Those memory experts are amazing.

I'd do better at hour cards - I might be able to manage 3 or 4 decks; maybe 5 or 6 with a little practice. Enough to come in somewhere in the middle of the bottom half of a competition.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 13, 2008)

I got eyeglasses and now I can see better (I'm farsighted)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Still twice as slow as I would need to be for Memory Sports Speed Cards. Obviously I should stick to cubing.
> 
> Those memory experts are amazing.



What's the fun of only doing stuff you're good at?  If you're enjoying doing pure memory events like Speed Cards, don't stop yourself from spending time on it... it might end up improving your BLD times a bit, or even give you some new ideas! (Oh, and I know you look up to all the people who are experts at pure memory, but you're pretty amazing yourself. See how many top memory experts can consistently do a 7x7 BLD.)


----------



## Faz (Nov 14, 2008)

Testing out the ROUX method - its really fun

Average: 25.68 sec.
Individual Times: 25.41, (21.39), 25.17, (41.94), 26.92, 21.59, 22.89, 26.95, 27.81, 26.50, 26.59, 26.99


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Testing out the ROUX method - its really fun
> 
> Average: 25.68 sec.
> Individual Times: 25.41, (21.39), 25.17, (41.94), 26.92, 21.59, 22.89, 26.95, 27.81, 26.50, 26.59, 26.99



I played with roux for ~2 days a while back, but I can't slice for crap so I got around 40 sec averages. I agree that its really fun, but its not for me.

I do have an accomplishment to post as well, all though it does not belong to me.

Evan M:
Solved his first 5x5x5 today. about 15 minutes later he solved his first 3x3x3.

he refused to learn EPLL until he could solve a 5x5. I taught him intuitive F2L, he never learned beginners LBL, and the case where the corner is in place actually gives him a bit of trouble.

I am actually running a little experiment with two of the people in my hall. I taught them two different methods for 3x3, and I want to track their progress. Evan does Cross, intuitive F2L, EO, CO with sune/antisune, CP with A perm, EP with Allan. Brian does Cross, FL corners, ML edges, EO, CP with Niklas, CO with R'D'RD(although I tell him not to), and EP with Allan. mostly this is a comparison of F2L methods, I'll get videos of them up soon.

Right now Brian is averaging about 1:30, and I have not timed Evan, I will remember to do so tommorow. I tried to get them to come to Drexel, but it is on Evan's birthday and Brian is busy all day with stuff for is management class. They might stop by for 3x3 finals/awards though.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 14, 2008)

Scramble: R U2 F' L' B2 D F L R2 D' U2 B R D2 B2 L U' F D F2 R' B' D L2 U
Solution: *D' F2 L U' B D' F' R' F2 U' B' R' B U R2 L U' R' U R L' U R2 U R (25)*
2x2x2: D' F2 L U' B D'
2x2x3: F' R' F2
EO: U' B' R' B
solve the not-paired pair first: U R2 L U' R' U R L' U R'
Last pair: R' U R

W00T! I did spend almost 2 hours in total on this though.

EDIT: 5x5x5 OH: 8:00.31 it was kewl.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2008)

Ville, you are too crazy! You are beating me badly in speedcubing, now you are getting ahead in slowcubing!

4x4
I haven't solved one in such a long time! And as soon as I try it, new pb!
2:28.38, 3:01.29, 2:28.78, 2:42.57, 1:52.87 = 2:33.22


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Ville, you are too crazy! You are beating me badly in speedcubing, now you are getting ahead in slowcubing!
> 
> 4x4
> I haven't solved one in such a long time! And as soon as I try it, new pb!
> 2:28.38, 3:01.29, 2:28.78, 2:42.57, 1:52.87 = 2:33.22



Great job man 
keep practicing and get awesome at big cubes now too 
i think you have to get rid of the problem when you said. " i haven't solved one in such a long time" 

PRACTICE LONG AND HARD!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 14, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Siraj A. said:
> ...



HAHA how long can this go on for???


EDIT:
Finally got a sub 19 avg of 12 

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sat Nov 15 12:07:53 NZDT 2008 -----

Average: 18.46

Fastest Time: 16.75
Slowest Time: 21.55
Standard Deviation: 01.06

Individual Times:
1) 18.80 
2) (16.75)  
3) 18.78 
4) 17.84 
5) 17.75 
6) 20.94 
7) 17.25 
8) 18.22 
9) 17.61 
10)  (21.55)  
11) 19.22 
12) 18.16 

The Day was going well so I though I'd try an avg. of 12 and I got this!
Slowly working my way up to the top >.>
Better watch out Harris, Erik, Yu and all the rest  once I'm done learning OLL's... (got like 25+ left >.<)

This was done with my new hybrid!


----------



## Lofty (Nov 14, 2008)

7:02.78
Done on a 5 year old needs to be lubed but not mine so I won't mefferts megaminx. My first real timed solve. My method is (anti)Sune for CO, J's to cycle corners ignoring edges then combining 2 J's into a edge 3-cycle. Its a lot of moves for the LL...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 15, 2008)

400 3x3x3 solves Average: 18.44
Best time: 12.22 (OLL Skip)
Best average of 5: 13.69
Best average of 12: 15.62

This took a long time to complete, but yea i have 400 now =]


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2008)

2x2 pb average:

Statistics for 11-15-2008 13:24:53

Average: 4.48
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 2.31
Worst Time: 9.62
Individual Times:
3.16, 3.34, 4.55, 2.50, 4.92, (9.62), (2.31), 5.98, 7.28, 3.19, 5.31, 4.56


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 15, 2008)

Rubik's Magic: 1.48


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 15, 2008)

2x2x2 average of 10/12
bad SD
try the scramble for the first solve, lol

----- JNetCube Best Average for Fri Nov 14 19:05:17 PST 2008 -----

Average: 04.38

Fastest Time: 01.24
Slowest Time: 05.66
Standard Deviation: 00.84
Best RA 3/5: 3.78
Lucky Solves: 1
Mess Ups: 0
Pride: Yes
Sub-4: Soon? 

Individual Times:
1) (01.24) F2 L' U' F' D R2 B R' U' B2 L2 D2 F D B' L2 U L' B L2 B' R' B R U2
2) 03.71 B2 R B2 D F R F U' B U2 B2 L' B U' R' D2 L' D L2 B' U' L' D' L U2
3) 02.80 B U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 F R' D' L2 U2 F U' B L F2 L U' L B L B2 D F'
4) 04.84 D2 F' D2 R' F' R U B' L2 U F U2 L B2 U2 B2 L' D' F U2 L2 D R2 F D2
5) 05.02 F' U' F2 U F L2 U F L2 D2 L2 B D L F2 U' L U' F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 F
6) 04.89 L F2 U' L F D' L2 F R F2 D2 R' F2 R D B2 L F' U' B D R2 F U F'
7) (05.66) U' F' U F' L2 F D2 R' B' D' L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R F2 D2 R' B2 U R2 D F
8) 05.12 L' U R2 D' B R B2 U' F D2 L B R2 D R' D' B' R' U L B R' B' R2 B'
9) 03.64 B R' D F D' F R D F2 R2 F' R B U2 B2 R2 U2 F U' B' D R' D2 B L
10) 05.41 U2 B R U L B2 U' R F' R2 F R B U L F' L B' L U R2 F D2 L B2
11) 04.54 B' U2 L' D B U' L F D' R' F2 U' R2 U B' R2 B U B2 U' B2 R B' R' D
12) 03.78 B U2 F' L' F U' B' L U2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L D R B U F' D' F


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 15, 2008)

3x3 Average of 12. New PB i think. Im getting used to a new cube.

Average: 14.71

Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 12.42
Worst Time: 16.67

Individual Times:
1.	13.80	
2.	14.05	
3.	15.66	
4.	14.19	
5.	12.83	
6.	16.40	
7.	(16.67)	
8.	(12.42)	
9.	16.11	
10.	15.55	
11.	13.92	
12.	14.60


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 15, 2008)

New UWRs 

1:23.16, 1:16.04, (1:28.51), 1:22.17, 1:22.82, 1:17.55, 1:24.12, 1:23.90, 1:18.91, (1:12.40), 1:22.58, 1:26.86 => 1:21.81

That was crazy...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 15, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> New UWRs
> 
> 1:23.16, 1:16.04, (1:28.51), 1:22.17, 1:22.82, 1:17.55, 1:24.12, 1:23.90, 1:18.91, (1:12.40), 1:22.58, 1:26.86
> 
> That was crazy...





you terrify me.

since you didnt say, I'll go ahead and mention that its a 1:21.81 average. wow.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 15, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> 3x3 Average of 12. New PB i think. Im getting used to a new cube.
> 
> Average: 14.71
> 
> ...


wow, well done levi. what type of cube is your new cube?????


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know what to say? This is insane. I average about 14.5-15.5 Beat my PB by 1.26 seconds, which i only did less than an hour ago, haha sweet.

Average: 13.45

Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 10.38
Worst Time: 15.70

Individual Times:
1.	13.64	
2.	12.14	
3.	13.45	
4.	12.88	
5.	12.11	
6.	15.11	
7.	13.38	
8.	14.19	
9.	(15.70)	
10.	(10.38)	
11.	11.97	
12.	15.59	

Matt: Thanks! It's a New Type Third Model (a) Black


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmm. This is getting weird now. My first two sub 13.5 averages ever, in 1 day. This is awesome, must of been the new cube, well i've had it for ages, but just started using it.

Average: 13.44

Standard Deviation: 1.39
Best Time: 11.09
Worst Time: 18.08

Individual Times:
1.	11.94	
2.	14.28	
3.	15.14	
4.	11.47	
5.	(18.08)	
6.	12.69	
7.	14.58	
8.	15.47	
9.	(11.09)	
10.	12.84	
11.	11.83	
12.	14.17


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 15, 2008)

levi, does your type 3 model have the tabs in it??????


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 15, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> levi, does your type 3 model have the tabs in it??????



No it doesn't.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 15, 2008)

T-Perm RAGE! And no G-perms! (My last competition had all G-perms in my solves)

8/20 solves were T-perm
3/20 solves were R'-perm
3/20 solves were F-perm
2/20 solves were U'-perm
2/20 solves were A'-perm
1/20 solves was J-perm
1/20 solves was PLL-skip
Statistics for 11-15-2008 11:29:00

Cubes Solved: 20/20
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 23.34
Standard Deviation: 2.60
Best Time: 18.68
Worst Time: 28.42
Individual Times:
1.	22.37	B2 F' L R2 B' F R2 D U2 B F2 D2 U' F D2 L F' R B2 D2 R B R U2 F2
2.	19.48	D' B' U2 L U F2 R U' R' D' U' B R D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F L R' U2 B2 F' R'
3.	25.33	B U B2 L' F U' B F R2 D' U' L' R' D U2 F R U2 L R2 B U F D2 B2
4.	18.68	L2 B2 F2 D' F D U2 L R F R B2 F' U2 B L R2 B2 L R F' L R' D' U2
5.	26.62	U B2 F' L B' F D U F' D B' L' R B F D B L2 U B F L' U' L2 R2
6.	23.74+	L' R B D' R' F2 L' R2 D2 B' R B' D L' R B L2 B2 F2 L2 D' U' B U B'
7.	20.47	R' U2 L R B' D2 U' B' L2 B' F2 L B2 D2 F L B2 D' B' F D F D2 L' R'
8.	23.52	L' D U L D' L2 D2 L2 R' D2 U' B D2 L2 D2 R' D' U B' F2 U2 L D R2 F
9.	24.89	R2 F2 D' U' L R2 B' U' B2 D' L' F' L2 R' B' R2 D2 U' B2 F' L R2 B F L'
10.	23.48	F2 L' R2 D' U R U2 B2 F U L2 D' U2 L F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B' F R2 D' L
11.	20.86	D L D2 U F2 L F R' D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L' D' U2 R D' B' R2 B' F2 R2 U B2
12.	24.16	B D U2 L2 D2 L R' D' U2 B R2 U R' B2 F2 L' R B2 U L D' U L' U' F2
13.	25.00	L B U' B' F' D L2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F U R2 F L2 R D' L B2 F R2
14.	22.09	L U2 B2 L2 U' B' F2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 F D R D2 U' L R F R B' D U' B
15.	24.97	U B2 F' R' D2 U F' L' B F' L R' D2 B L' R2 U B2 U' B2 F' R' F' L D2
16.	28.42	B' R2 U' R' B2 L' R2 B2 F' L R2 B2 F2 L' B F' D U B' F2 R2 B' F2 L U
17.	24.99	U2 B' F R2 D' L2 B' U' B' F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' U' R' U' R2 D B' F R B F'
18.	18.70	D F D2 L R' B U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R U' R B2 F' U L R' D R B2
19.	22.90	U2 B' R B2 L2 D U2 B R D2 L' R2 U2 R B' F D' U B2 F L' R B F' R2
20.	26.10	D' U2 L' U2 B' F2 L D' R' B F2 U' L R D L2 R U' L B R2 B U' B L2

Slowest time was PLL skip.


----------



## tim (Nov 15, 2008)

100 catches with 3 balls. Blindfolded .


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Hmm. This is getting weird now. My first two sub 13.5 averages ever, in 1 day. This is awesome, must of been the new cube, well i've had it for ages, but just started using it.
> 
> Average: 13.44
> 
> ...



Wow! go Levi!

Better than me now. 

I also use type a third model without the edge caps, it can cut corners very very nicely - although the turning speed isnt up to scratch - ill go lube it.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



OK. I traded a 3x3 for a Pyraminx at Drexel today. I'm going to work on my method, get good at it, become American, and beat all of you.


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 16, 2008)

erm i did my first average of 100 with an unlubed storebought. wasn't that fun.

so ya, didn't like it alot.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, the impossible happened: 8 PLL skips in 12 solves.

AND I STILL DON'T HAVE A LL SKIP (cubing for 6 months) !?!?!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 16, 2008)

broke my 7x7 record by 30s in front of camera...7:10.77 XD yay i beat micheal's k4 on 7x7


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008FANW01
Back in the top 1000, for now...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 16, 2008)

So I switch to my Type A that I don't ever really use for a change, and this is what I get:

Total Solves: 25
Average: 15.41 sec.
Fastest Time: 12.45
Slowest Time: 17.58
Standard Deviation: 01.43

Best 10 of 12:

Average: 14.96 sec.

Fastest Time: 12.45
Slowest Time: 17.58
Standard Deviation: 01.33

Individual Times:
13) 14.05 R2 D B' L F' R' D2 B' R2 D' F' U2 D2 F D2 F2 R' F' U2 R' B' U' R2 U F
14) 12.59 D U' L2 F L B2 D B' R' L U B2 L' F2 D' L' U D R' F' B R' B' F2 L'
15) 16.25 B D' B U' D B' R' F L U' F' R2 U' R U L' R2 U L' F' L' R2 D R' F
16) (17.58) F' R2 F' R L' D L2 F2 R D' L B' U F' L' U' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 R D'
17) 16.73 R2 B' F2 U L2 F' U' F2 D' L F2 B' R2 U' R' U F' B' L B F2 L' U2 F2 U'
18) 14.67 B L2 B2 R2 F R2 F R U2 R' L B D2 U' R' F' L R' F' D L U F2 R2 F2
19) 15.00 U R2 U' R2 L2 F B' R' D2 R2 D R U' D' L B F R' D L' F2 L2 U' R' F'
20) 16.08 L2 U L B L' R' F' L F' U' L2 B' L2 B D2 L F D' R B' D L' R2 F B
21) (12.45) D R U' B U' R B R' D' L U F D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L' D F2 R' L U F'
22) 13.61 U' D R2 F' U L2 U F2 R' L2 F2 B D B L D L R B D2 R2 U' D L R
23) 14.52 U B L' U' B D' F2 U2 R F R' L B R' B' F2 R' B F R L' F2 R B D2
24) 16.11 R F2 B' U2 F' D' F R2 F2 D2 L' F R U2 R2 L2 D L' F2 D' U' L' U2 B2 U

That's a new PB session average by ~0.5 secs, and a new 10 of 12 average by ~0.2 secs.

Also, new NL PB of 12.08 in the Sunday Contest.

I like this cube.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a *0.63* BLD DNF
I was off by 8 corners ans 12 edges 
lol, This was just to show people how stupid it is if they put their BLD DNF as thier BLD record


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 16, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I got a *0.63* BLD DNF
> I was off by 8 corners ans 12 edges
> lol, This was just to show people how stupid it is if they put their BLD DNF as thier BLD record



Well... at least you got the center permutation correct, right?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 16, 2008)

Wait, could you only manage 0.63? I just tried (no warm up) and got 0.06 DNF. With a real stackmat I could probably go faster.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah at Drexel I beat my 5x5 PB twice, which is pretty exciting to do in comp. my previous was 2:16.xx, and I got a 2:09.86 and a 2:15.38. Ellery Murdock and I raced for the 2:15.38, he got 2:16.36.

I also beat Waris' official records for 4x4, which was my goal. I was also 2 seconds out of placing, because I screwed up the F2L on one and ended up doing OLL parity twice, resulting in a crappy 1:25. So now my goal is to beat Erik Johnson at West Chester.


----------



## niKo (Nov 16, 2008)

*New PB Avg/12*

15.11, 13.42, 14.98, 15.12, 17.72, 15.67, 16.97, 12.20, 17.70, 14.33, 15.81, 14.39 == *15.35*

First sub-16 Average of 12.

- Niko


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2008)

niKo said:


> 15.11, 13.42, 14.98, 15.12, 17.72, 15.67, 16.97, 12.20, 17.70, 14.33, 15.81, 14.39 == *15.35*
> 
> First sub-16 Average of 12.
> 
> - Niko



so Niko as it turns out they actually did have 3x3 finals, and you qualified. but since you werent there, sam took your place.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 16, 2008)

i just did a 2.45 average of 3/5 on 2x2x2

hahaha, 3 lucky solves and one easy one


----------



## niKo (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah i heard about that. sucks.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 16, 2008)

2x2x2 Average of 12

5.08, (4.46), 4.66, 7.08, 7.24, 5.22, 6.79, 6.52, 6.38, 5.37, 7.26, (7.41) = 6.16

I hope to be sub-6 by VA Open.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 17, 2008)

30.28 average on the Sunday contest!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 17, 2008)

YESSS!!!! 


2x2 Average: 3.24
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 2.08
Worst Time: 4.86
Individual Times:
1.	3.92	R2 U' R F' U F U2 F2 U2 R U' F' R F2 U R' F R U' R2 U' R U R2 F2
2.	3.11	U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R F' U F' R2 F R F2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R F' R2 U R' U'
3.	2.70	F U R U R' F U F2 U' R F2 U R U' F R' F U2 F R2 U' F2 R' U R'
4.	(4.86)	F2 U' F R F R' U F' R2 F2 R F' R' F R U R' U' F' U' F2 U2 F2 U F
5.	(2.08)	F2 U F U R' U' R F2 U F R2 F U F' U R' F' R U' R2 F' R2 U' F2 R'


----------



## PeterV (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm offially a 3-looker! Woo-hoo!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Wait, could you only manage 0.63? I just tried (no warm up) and got 0.06 DNF. With a real stackmat I could probably go faster.



you have to put the blindfold on.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2008)

Got an _official_ 16.7x OH solve. It was easy and lucky (my favorite!) but surprisingly it wasn't the fastest solve of the comp, since Dan Dzoan got a 15.80 in the final round. I don't think there is any video of it (or the 16.81 re-execution I did immediately after when they accidentally gave me the same scramble again ), but I did do a reconstruction:

Scramble: F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 U R2 U L U2 L B D2 B2 L R' F L U2

Cross: x' z' L D R x' D2 R2 D'
Pair 1: R U' R2' U R
Pair 2: D R U R' U' R U R'
Pair 3: D R U' R'
Pair 4: D2 U' R U2 R' d R' U' R
OLL: U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' (43f, 48q)


Oh, and this isn't a traditional accomplishment, but I got the same placement in 3x3, 3x3OH, and 4x4! 4th place - talk about just barely missing the podium. I also just barely missed the square-1 final.

I also accomplished a very very consistent 3x3 average: 15.09 15.18 14.84 15.30 15.05. Slow turning for the win.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Oh, and this isn't a traditional accomplishment, but I got the same placement in 3x3, 3x3OH, and 4x4! 4th place - talk about just barely missing the podium.



At Drexel I also got 4th in 3 events: 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh my GOSH!!! I just did a 15.52 second solve. My previous PB was 20.83, so this is almost 5 seconds faster!

I did have some luck though. I multislotted two pairs by accident, and had a PLL skip. But still, 15.52 is crazy fast for me.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 17, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Oh my GOSH!!! I just did a 15.52 second solve. My previous PB was 20.83, so this is almost 5 seconds faster!
> 
> I did have some luck though. I multislotted two pairs by accident, and had a PLL skip. But still, 15.52 is crazy fast for me.



Almost?  Anyway, good job, big leap.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 17, 2008)

That happened to me, I beat the 20 second barrier with a 16.86!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 17, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Got an _official_ 16.7x OH solve. It was easy and lucky (my favorite!) but surprisingly it wasn't the fastest solve of the comp, since Dan Dzoan got a 15.80 in the final round. I don't think there is any video of it (or the 16.81 re-execution I did immediately after when they accidentally gave me the same scramble again ), but I did do a reconstruction:
> 
> Scramble: F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 U R2 U L U2 L B D2 B2 L R' F L U2
> 
> ...



Wow 16.7x? 
Nice Job michael.

Dan just had to take that highlight away from you didnt he?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2008)

It was okay, he's better at OH than I am anyway  And from the look of it, it's a PB for him too. So cool stuff.

Oh, Lucas says he *does* have a video of it, so hopefully it'll be up in about a week.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 18, 2008)

beat lars' tetris sprint score.... so the battle continues


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2008)

I insulted a famous magician (well, in the magic circle) without even noticing him, glad he has a sense of humor


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 18, 2008)

2:06, 1:58, 2:16, 2:14, 2:27
4x4 average 5/5 = 2:12.2+0.5=2:12.7
3/5= 2:12+0.5=2:12.5

I'm getting faster everyday!


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 19, 2008)

7x7 single 6:41
PB 3x3 average of 12

Statistics for 11-18-2008 19:37:29

Average: 13.83
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 12.41
Worst Time: 16.88
Individual Times:
1. 12.92	
2. 12.71	
3.	13.37	
4.	14.03	
5.	14.44	
6.	13.37	
7.	14.08	
8.	(12.41)	
9.	13.84	
10.	13.73	
11.	(16.88)	
12.	15.79	
The last two solves ruined it.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 19, 2008)

36.69 Computer 4x4

10-13-13 splits


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 19, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 36.69 Computer 4x4
> 
> 10-13-13 splits



wow, i dont think i've ever gotten sub-90 on the computer sim.
fantastic work


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

It's not really my pb but almost and I haven't gotten a time like this in a LONG time so im really happy 

1:25.69 Megaminx solve!  yay! with 5 corner CP too


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 19, 2008)

wow, nice! i wouldn't dream of sub-2


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2008)

FMC: 24 moves HTM, 27 QTM, 23 moves STM

I beat the scramble . Kind of illegitimate, but I actually had to work to get such a nice skeleton.

scramble: B' F D2 B' F L2 D U L R' B2 D' U' B2 F2 D U L' D R' B2 D' L2 U2 R (25)

solution: D R' D' F R F' U' D B' R L2 B R' B' L2 B D2 L' U L U' L' U' L (24)

explanation:

3xcross: D R' D' F R F' U' D B' R. B R' D2 (13)

leave 3 corners: L' U L U' L' U' L (20)

insert at . = [L2, B R' B'] = L2 B R' B' L2 B R B' cancels 4 moves.

about 40 minutes. I am super proud of myself for this one. A 13-15 move 3xcross is not that unusual for me, but actually being able to finish it is rare. and finding an insertion with that many cancellations is just awesome. I will do this in the weekly comp soon.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 19, 2008)

Did a *47.60* avg. of 12 for *ROUX*. I feel like starting a block building method. I'm bored of Fridrich :/


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2008)

I did a computer Gigaminx. It was 11:34 (second sub12, did a 11:57 yesterday). Good edges  795 moves (ftm) total.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 19, 2008)

I did 6 or 7 (didn't count) 6^3 solves in a row without a single pop.
Yes it's possible


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a PB but still really good:

15.14 Average of 5 
16.03 Average of 12

I'm starting to get a lot of times in the 14-16 range now but its not very consistent.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 20, 2008)

Computer 4x4 Avg of 12: 46.46

(36.69), 40.64, 50.38, 48.52, 48.56, (54.89), 47.14, 43.63, 51.28, 39.67, 47.39, 47.34


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 20, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Computer 4x4 Avg of 12: 46.46
> 
> (36.69), 40.64, 50.38, 48.52, 48.56, (54.89), 47.14, 43.63, 51.28, 39.67, 47.39, 47.34



That is really fast! How fast can how do it with an actual cube?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 20, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> FMC: 24 moves HTM, 27 QTM, 23 moves STM
> 
> I beat the scramble . Kind of illegitimate, but I actually had to work to get such a nice skeleton.
> 
> ...



NAR next? Someday, you'll get NAR for 4x4, FMC, and clock. 
You beat my pb by 3 moves!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> I insulted a famous magician (well, in the magic circle) without even noticing him, glad he has a sense of humor



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=37361&postcount=96


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 20, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> beat lars' tetris sprint score.... so the battle continues



Beat you again. Your turn!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 20, 2008)

just completed Call of Duty World at War 

Nazi Zombie mode, yay !

and I got Guitar Hero World Tour last week. It's awesome.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I insulted a famous magician (well, in the magic circle) without even noticing him, glad he has a sense of humor
> ...



I was playing with my cube at a magic convention and suddenly behind me I hear "wait, you can really solve it?"
without looking up I said "all good magicians can do it."
He reacted "now I'm insulted"
Then I looked behind me and saw it was Gregory Wilson


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> NAR next? Someday, you'll get NAR for 4x4, FMC, and clock.
> You beat my pb by 3 moves!



No one ever says that when I do good results. 

I take that back, #rubik does.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I did a computer Gigaminx. It was 11:34 (second sub12, did a 11:57 yesterday). Good edges  795 moves (ftm) total.



Tried again today, 11:33 (838 moves), one second improvement ftw. (Nobody thinks this is impressive? really? give it a try )


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2008)

I do! I will only comment when you get sub10 though  (apart from this comment saying I won't comment)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2008)

joey said:


> I do! I will only comment when you get sub10 though  (apart from this comment saying I won't comment)



Haha, sub-10, that would be like... 8:00 redux o_0 I don't know if that's doable or not. You'd have to be pretty beast at finding edges.

In other news, 1:47 computer megaminx. I think I still haven't gotten a sub2 on a real one...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2008)

Got Gold in the UK Senior Maths Challenge, and Best in School. I only got one question wrong (of those I answered) which turned out to be the second question on the paper. It was a really easy question, and I realised my mistake just as I left the room we did the test in.


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2008)

Simon, i have come to realise that you are one of those really, really annoying people who are very, very good at everything...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you do the UK Maths Challenge? If so, how did you fare?

Also, thanks


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > NAR next? Someday, you'll get NAR for 4x4, FMC, and clock.
> ...



thats because you _always_ get good results, and we'd get tired of saying it. Also, we expect you to already have some NARs, so get on it


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2008)

nope, my old school didn't do any of that sort of thing...
ive only actually got interested in maths in the past year or two, during A levels. of which i chose non-maths/science based subjects.

hmm.

& i didnt do ANY work in gcse maths. as in, nothing. at all.
so i learnt the whole lot before my exam and got an A* in it...
but the coursework pushed it down a lot

Edit
i _think_ ewan, jude and martin all did SMC recently in further maths, but i dont know what their results were or whether theyve got them back yet.
i doubt they all did badly, seeing as they all 90+% further maths last year.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 20, 2008)

I did my GSCE Drama exam today, I really wish I hadn't of took Drama, but it went well. I like acting but not performing.


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2008)

Eh? explain the difference between acting and performing?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Did you do the UK Maths Challenge? If so, how did you fare?
> 
> Also, thanks



i got gold once, two silvers and a bronze on other attempts. a complete joke because i suck at maths


----------



## Garmon (Nov 20, 2008)

joey said:


> Eh? explain the difference between acting and performing?


Acting in general, but not in front of people, I am shy.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 20, 2008)

I managed to spend 2 and a half hours doing homework yesterday so I would have a lot less today =]


----------



## MistArts (Nov 20, 2008)

Tied my FMC PB! 27HTM, both in the weekly competition!


----------



## MistArts (Nov 20, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I managed to spend 2 and a half hours doing homework yesterday so I would have a lot less today =]



My record for longest time doing homework was 4PM to 1AM with only a dinner break and a shower break... All due next day.


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2008)

my record for one essay is from 9AM to 12.30PM.
i think i had a total of one hour break for food and general rest...
very, very important coursework definitely engages the adrenaline XD


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 21, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I managed to spend 2 and a half hours doing homework yesterday so I would have a lot less today =]



I spend about 3 hours on HW every day.


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 21, 2008)

I managed to get through the intro of TTFF in GH3 two times in a row on my first two tries  But then I failed at 84% and 79% :/


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Escher said:


> my record for one essay is from 9AM to 12.30PM.
> i think i had a total of one hour break for food and general rest...
> very, very important coursework definitely engages the adrenaline XD


My record is taking 35 exams in 10 days. I was switching from practical physics to commercial economy and did the entire first year in the last 3 weeks. I made enough exams (about half) to procede to the second year. During those 10 days I read/skimmed/studied about 30 books (200 pages on average) and slept a total of 12 hours.

Now that I think about that, I feel extremely lazy and stupid for not knowing all PLL's after almost 3 years of speedcubing. I guess my priorities have changed.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 21, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I managed to get through the intro of TTFF in GH3 two times in a row on my first two tries  But then I failed at 84% and 79% :/



I managed to do that once but I failed at 78% xD


----------



## pjk (Nov 21, 2008)

I will occasionally study an entire day from when I wake up to when I go to bed in order to get ready for a test (around 12-14 hours). I typically do this on Saturdays.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2008)

6:01.83 K7. I don't even remember if that is a PB or not, but I'm sad it wasn't sub-6


----------



## Zava (Nov 21, 2008)

2x2 avg of 12:
3.71 (2.19) 4.11 (5.66) 5.27 3.71 5.02 2.50 3.58 4.38 3.93 3.72 ==> 3.99
the 2.19 was xll skip, and at the 2.50 orient+split up could be done together, and easily.
not that bad, but not pb (but that was done ages ago, and I don't remember the result.)


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 21, 2008)

I successfully taught someone how to solve the cube. It's the only person I've found that's actually interested. He can now solve it all from memory. 

also, I'm getting consistent sub-40 averages now, which is an improvement for me.


----------



## joey (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't ever do that? I spent (when I did homework) *maximum* two hours after school.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2008)

Homework? What's that?


----------



## Karthik (Nov 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> During those 10 days I read/skimmed/studied about 30 books (200 pages on average) and slept a total of 12 hours.


 Wow! That is some serious sleep deprivation! Very close to the WR for sleep deprivation of 264 hours. You must have been burnt out at the end of those 10 days.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 21, 2008)

I GOT MY COMPUTER FIXED!! WAFFLES is back now


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 21, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> I GOT MY COMPUTER FIXED!! WAFFLES is back now



I was wondering what happened to you


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 21, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I GOT MY COMPUTER FIXED!! WAFFLES is back now
> ...



hahaha I was forced into computer deprivation. all the computers in my house died around the time so i couldn't visit the forums for a long long time .


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Karthik said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > During those 10 days I read/skimmed/studied about 30 books (200 pages on average) and slept a total of 12 hours.
> ...



I don't know anything about that WR, but it wasn't like I didn't sleep for 10 days. I alternated between no sleep and 2 hours of sleep. The longest I have ever been without sleep was 3 *24 and some hours when I was 17 and celibrating graduating "highschool". This year during+after US Open I did 2*24 and 6 hours. I guess practise works for this as well


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 22, 2008)

2x2x2-

Average: 06.15 sec.
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Individual Times: 05.84, 06.56, 06.39, 06.36, 05.88, 05.80, 06.06, (06.78), (02.92), 06.39, 05.61, 06.56

Good average, but look at the SD: really nice and consistent. The 2.92 was a PLL skip. Also, no sup 7.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 22, 2008)

I got a 41.80 4x4 single . It was the most perfect solve ever. I don't think I can beat it. It was awesome


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 22, 2008)

roux avg. of 12... It's getting good 

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sat Nov 22 18:46:01 NZDT 2008 -----

Average:* 40.70*

Fastest Time: 23.67
Slowest Time: 54.66
Standard Deviation: 07.92

Individual Times:
1) 33.75 B R U L F' D L2 R D F B' L B2 U F2 U2 D2 R B' U' F R2 U2 R U2
2) 27.83 U D2 F D2 F B2 L2 D F' U R B D2 R U' F R' L2 F B' D' U2 B D L'
3) 40.42 R B' L2 R D2 R2 U2 F U' L2 F R B2 D2 U F' R2 B' U' D' R B2 R D R'
4) 31.50 F' R L' D2 R F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R F2 R' D' F' D2 R U2 D' L' B' L' D2 B2 D
5) 49.84 D2 R' U' F' D2 U L B U2 F U' D' F2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L B F U D F' L'
6) 47.22 F2 D2 R' B' F' U D2 R' B L R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F L B' U L2 D' L2 U2
7) 45.47 F' L2 F U' D' R2 D' U' L R2 D' F2 D B D U F U' R B' D U' R' F2 D
8) (54.66) F U B' D' L' U2 F U2 D' L' D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D L U D2 B2 R L' B2
9) 37.52 L' D2 F U R' F2 U B2 R2 F B R2 D F L B' D2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 D L
10) 50.92 R' B F2 L B' D2 L2 U' L' B' L U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D U R' F U2 F' D F2 R'
11) (23.67) L' F' R L U L2 D' F' U F D' B' F2 D' U2 R' L F D2 B U2 B L2 B F2
12) 42.48 R D' B2 L' U2 D' F2 L' D F' R' F2 B' D L' R' B2 U' L2 R B F' R' 


sub 40 this weekend


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 22, 2008)

5x5 Average of 12.

Average: 1:49.27

Standard Deviation: 3.23
Best Time: 1:40.11
Worst Time: 1:54.53

Individual Times:
1.	(1:54.53) 
2.	1:51.30	
3.	1:48.22	
4.	(1:40.11)	
5.	1:46.69	
6.	1:50.75	
7.	1:52.05
8.	1:48.83	
9.	1:54.42	
10.	1:50.09	
11.	1:48.47	
12.	1:41.88	


Pretty consistant for 5x5. All sub 1.55! WR here i come


----------



## martijn_cube (Nov 22, 2008)

Mirror cube: Got it today

Average: 2:06.12

Fastest Time: 1:33.74
Slowest Time: 2:29.48
Standard Deviation: 13.88

Average: 2:06.12
Individual Times: 2:16.66, 2:18.40, 2:12.03, 2:05.15, 1:50.43, 1:48.54, 2:21.98, 1:43.86, (2:29.48), 2:06.52, 2:17.67, (1:33.74)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 22, 2008)

PB average 10 of 12: 

Average: 14.72 sec.
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Individual Times: 13.85, 16.08, 15.38, 15.49, (16.21), 14.94, 16.05, 13.46, 15.74, (11.36), 14.42, 11.83

First 11 was non-lucky, second was a PLL skip.

11.36: 

F' L2 B' D2 F U D' R2 B U' R U' R2 B' R L' F2 B2 U B R2 F R B' L' 

Cross: y’ F L F D’ U’ L (6)
F2L 1: y’ U’ R U R’ (4)
F2L 2: y’ U R U R’ (4)
F2L 3: y’ U’ L’ U’ L (4)
F2L 4: y U’ L’ U’ L y’ U R U R’ (8)
OLL: R U R’ U’ r R’ U R U’ r’ (10)
PLL: U’ L2 U’ L’ U’ L U L U L U’ L U (13)

= 49 @ 11.36 = 4.31 tps

I would say that was one of my nicest solves ever. One of my favourite OLLs into U perm  New NL PB too.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 23, 2008)

sub 40 roux avg. of 30:
30:	00:32.63	
29:	00:40.23	
28:	00:45.37	
27:	00:35.34	
26:	00:41.76	
25:	00:23.63	
24:	00:42.86	
23:	00:42.76	
22:	00:32.42	
21:	00:42.88	
20:	00:39.90	
19:	00:45.93	
18:	00:34.48	
17:	00:31.98	
16:	00:42.95	
15:	00:43.49	
14:	00:42.94	
13:	00:31.46	
12:	00:47.60	
11:	00:28.88	
10:	00:42.93	
9:	00:38.63	
8:	00:32.15	
7:	00:32.39	
6:	00:45.74	
5:	00:45.65	
4:	00:37.49	
3:	00:34.00	
2:	00:38.14	
1:	00:35.24	

avg = 38.39

Yay sub 40!!!

Maybe sub 35 by Friday


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 23, 2008)

6x6 Average of 12

Statistics for 11-23-2008 16:30:48

Average: 4:15.84
Standard Deviation: 9.85
Best Time: 3:59.36
Worst Time: 4:49.67
Individual Times:
1.	4:20.08	
2.	(4:49.67)	
3.	4:00.48	
4.	4:23.31	
5.	4:03.52	
6.	4:16.77	
7.	4:14.80	
8.	(3:59.36)	
9.	4:12.78	
10.	4:35.00	
11.	4:07.76	
12.	4:23.94	

That took ages! New PB! Sub 4!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Best Time: 3:59.36
> ...
> New PB! Sub 3!



sub-4 you mean?


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Best Time: 3:59.36
> ...



Eek! Haha yeah sub-4, whoops.


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 23, 2008)

13.76 average in comp. yay petrus.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WestchesterFall2008


----------



## Erik (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a 3 girl fanclub hugging etc. me during TV recordings. You will have to check out www.rtlgemist.nl later this evening to see why  (and of course they seriously all like me)
I diss you all :-D
(it's called ik wed dat ik het kan)

Edit: sorry for the spelling errors I had to type very fast, corrected them now


----------



## cubeRemi (Nov 23, 2008)

bij welk programma was je (kom je)??


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 23, 2008)

i got a 9.89 PLL Skip. Then i was doing an average on cubemania and got a 8.06 PLL Skip.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 23, 2008)

9:56.55 at 7^3, first stackmat time


----------



## MistArts (Nov 23, 2008)

6.49, (6.15), 6.21, 6.23, (7.04) = 6.31

2x2 average of 5...

SD: 0.37


----------



## PeterV (Nov 24, 2008)

Statistics for 11-23-2008 18:49:22

Average: 31.72
Standard Deviation: 3.49
Best Time: 27.39
Worst Time: 1:02.92
Individual Times:
1.	28.83
2.	33.62
3.	27.98
4.	(27.39)
5.	(1:02.92)
6.	31.17
7.	28.86
8.	29.75
9.	31.62
10.	29.41
11.	38.36
12.	37.56

New PB average for 3x3x3! Best RA of 5 is 29.34 which is also a PB! Solve no. 5 I messed up big time because I got excited about maybe finally getting a sub-30 avg. Usually I get 1 or 2 sub-30 solves an average at most, so this session was great. A lot of easy f2l and a bunch of easy oll cases (T-shape) helped, but I felt that my look ahead was quite good as well.

I'm one step closer to my goal of a consistent sub-30 average by the new year!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 24, 2008)

I got a 9.78 lucky solve while practicing for Caltech Fall '08, and then an official PB of 12.53. Also did a 4x4 supercube 1:11 (and a 1:12 on video), and a too-easy sub-30 official mean on square-1. And I finally got top 10 at 5x5 again.


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 24, 2008)

7x7 6:33.84. Messed up on OLL


----------



## s0ap (Nov 24, 2008)

Statistics for 11-23-2008 22:57:06

Average: 28.39
Standard Deviation: 3.13
Best Time: 19.94
Worst Time: 32.78
Individual Times:
1.	25.11
2.	29.77	
3.	23.66	
4.	30.44	
5.	32.33	
6.	32.11	
7.	(32.78)	
8.	31.34	
9.	(19.94)
10.	28.64	
11.	25.80	
12.	24.69	


my 3x3x3 pb average without inspection


----------



## Garmon (Nov 24, 2008)

Got my PB average Sub 25!!!:
Average: 24.47



Fastest Time: 19.26

Slowest Time: 29.51

Standard Deviation: 02.91



Individual Times:
22.40
21.02
27.67
22.68
24.56 
(19.26)
25.68
28.52
24.84
27.35 
(29.51)
19.99


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 24, 2008)

3 hours 20 mins 25.98 20x20x20
i'm....exhausted...2nd try....centres last, literally >.< 6 centres to solve using commutators = exhausting >.<


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

haha, good job


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 24, 2008)

DanHarris said:


> My accomplishment - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x7uIvRJuyM
> 
> Dan



Was the fastest time done by a UK competitor till uk open, breandan vallance did it in 10.55 (Close) and i don't think he skipped pll. =] 12.50 single solve no skips


----------



## Escher (Nov 24, 2008)

way to rub it in tom 

anyway, we (me, Chukk + edavies) have a very good video of his solve. i think/hope this weekend we'll get together and put up a compilation of all the best solves etc


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 24, 2008)

12.58 non-lucky 3x3x3


----------



## Erik (Nov 24, 2008)

Got a non-lucky 7.xx last week 
And more sub-5's on 7x7!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 24, 2008)

Erik said:


> I got a 3 girl fanclub hugging etc. me during TV recordings. You will have to check out www.rtlgemist.nl later this evening to see why  (and of course they seriously all like me)
> I diss you all :-D
> (it's called ik wed dat ik het kan)
> 
> Edit: sorry for the spelling errors I had to type very fast, corrected them now



Ik had me ingeschreven voor een onder water solve en werd gevraagd of ik het ook geblinddoekt kon (omdat iemand het op de amerikaanse versie deed)

als iemand anders dat wilt proberen, ga je gang, anders ga ik bld leren voor het volgende seizoen


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 24, 2008)

yay sub-16!!! I'm so happy! (All sub-19s too!)

(12.53), 16.68, 14.83, 15.05, 17.07, 17.50, 16.14, (18.30), 18.20, 15.91, 14.32, 14.49

I went all out  Once I get a Rubik's DIY I'll be able to do this w/o being scared of pops.


----------



## toast (Nov 25, 2008)

IM PASSING PHYSICS! YAY!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 25, 2008)

1/2 liter of water in 4.74 seconds

lol. speed drinking. 3 really really reeally big gulps


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 25, 2008)

How did you do that?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 25, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> 1/2 liter of water in 4.74 seconds
> 
> lol. speed drinking. 3 really really reeally big gulps


been there, done that
Open throat, pour in water


----------



## mrbiggs (Nov 25, 2008)

started doing big cubes again for the first time in a couple months, just dropped 10 seconds off my PB single and average pretty easily at 2:50/3:02 (5x5x5)


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting back into Pyraminx.
New pb lucky single and maybe pb average of 10/12

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Tue Nov 25 18:43:48 EST 2008 -----

Average: 13.67 sec.

Fastest Time: 04.27
Slowest Time: 19.39
Standard Deviation: 02.70

Individual Times:
4) 13.78 u l' r b U' B' L U R' L' B' U B' L B U' B' U B U' R U B L' B'
5) 12.81+ l' r' b' R L U' B' R U' R' U' B U B U R L B' L U R' L R L U'
6) (04.27) u' l b U R' B L U R B L' B R B R U B L' R B R' U L' R L'
7) (19.39) u' l r b' R U' B U R' B' R L R L R' L' R' B' L R L R' B' L' B
8) 18.22 l r' b U B L' R U R' U' B U B' R' U L' B' L' U' L U' B' R' L R
9) 08.95 b' B U R U' R B' L' R' B R U' R B R' B U L' B R B' U R L B
10) 16.86 u l R' B' U' R' L B R' B' U' B U' L R B U B R L U' L' U R' B
11) 11.53 u' r' b B U' B' L U R' B R B' R L U' B L U' R' B L' B R' U L
12) 11.59 u r U' R' B U L' R U' B' R U B R L U' R' U B U R' B L' B' R'
13) 14.98 u l b R' L' U L' R' L' R L R' L' B' L' R U' L' R B' U R' B' U B
14) 13.41 u' r' B R U B' L B U' B R' L R' B' U R' L R B L U' L B U R
15) 14.59 l' r b' B' R' L' R' L B' R' U' L U R' L R B R' L B L' R' B' U L


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 26, 2008)

2:50.28 on 5x5x5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I ran outside and started running laps around my house


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2008)

lol i love your celebrations hadley, im sure a little while back you got another awesome solve and started doing press ups 

EDIT

and while im here, i got a new PB of 17.54 of 12, all of which were absolutely BEASTY solves (apart from a couple of sup 19s, but those were little pops)
aaaaaaaaaand...

a new full step PB of 8.93...
well, i say full step...
i had a horrible (in terms of move count) x-cross (maybe 4s), but then once i had finished it, all of the other pairs were made, just one in the U layer, and two in slots opposite each other. so the last three pairs was maybe 9 moves. then the LL was an anti sune and U perm, neither with any AUF.

absolutely beautiful.


----------



## martijn_cube (Nov 26, 2008)

I had my first Sub20 solve today! 
And an new Pb avg too 
This was a Best avg of 72 solves. Avg of 72 was 25.45. which would also be my PB avg 

Average : 23.89

Best time : 19.46
Worst time : 26.38
Standard deviation : 1.32

Times
24.48 22.84 22.95 22.14 25.07 24.04 (19.46) (26.38) 26.02 25.47 22.87 23.06


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 26, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> 2:50.28 on 5x5x5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> ...



What does it stand for? OMGOttlieb?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 27, 2008)

Escher said:


> lol i love your celebrations hadley, im sure a little while back you got another awesome solve and started doing press ups




Yup, when I got a 14.63 single full step.

Man, I wonder what I'll do when I get a sub-20 avg O_O


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 27, 2008)

New 4x4 PB of 1:18.63!!

That's actually the second time I broke my record today. First time I broke my old record of 1:25 with a 1:21, then a few hours later, BAM. 1:18.

I iz happy. =]

Oh, and I also got a sub-2:40 5x5 average of 5 (2:37) which I'm really happy about!

Getting better!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 27, 2008)

Average of 100 - 26.26
24.00
30.11
28.70
25.00
29.28
28.23
22.05
25.95
22.12
28.96
29.86
24.56
29.51
18.67
23.23
28.61
25.50
23.81
30.82
26.52
22.20
24.16
29.19
31.16
26.76
21.64
26.85
26.34
31.81
26.54
23.76
25.40
27.80
26.35
24.53
29.78
22.62
27.26
25.90
24.77
23.53
26.97
22.92
28.51
21.78
27.56
23.88
29.04
24.59
30.20
33.22
27.69
27.43
28.03
27.32
23.76
29.66
24.94
23.69
25.29
28.29
27.52
22.29
30.37
17.82
28.09
26.53
24.12
21.99
21.87
25.95
32.12
22.99
28.35
23.23
25.94
25.14
27.26
23.50
23.52
27.69
26.31
24.69
28.90
29.79
26.64
32.00
27.21
25.46
27.82
27.21
29.91
27.95
27.87
28.38
26.26
22.19
21.42
29.17
21.50

Best RA 24,79
Best: 17.82(Full step)
Worst: 33.22


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2008)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................

Oh, and 5:28 on super square-1. This puzzle is crazy.


----------



## Scigatt (Nov 27, 2008)

I haven't been trying to get my speed up for long(though I've known how to solve it for years), but I got my first sub-1 for Rubik's cube(57.44). It was a bit lucky though (The cross was really easy and I skipped CPLL(currently doing 4LLL))

Scramble: D' L' D L F L2 R B' R2 L2 D R' D2 U2 B' R2 B F D' R2 B' L' R F2 B(I scrambled white-up,green-front)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 27, 2008)

yay 2:43.46 on megaminx...after 1 week...


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 27, 2008)

hehe..still learning to speed BLD


----------



## Zava (Nov 27, 2008)

4x4 avg of 5:
(54.27 O), 59.09 O, (1:04.81 OP), 59.59 O, 59.77 O ==> 59.48

WTF?!
on the 54 I started OLL parity at 42 but got a horrible LL 

edit: turned out to be a nice avg of 12 
(54.27 O), 59.09 O, (1:04.18 OP), 59.59 O, 59.77 O, 59.44 O, 1:03.59 O, 58.96 O, 1:01.44 P, 59.08, 1:00.47 O, 1:01.21 O ==> 1:00.26


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2008)

Pyraminx
1.	9.50	
2.	12.61	
3.	16.94	
4.	10.67	
5.	8.77	

Average=10.93

PB average on the weekly contests!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, nice job Balázs, go for the sub-1!

I got a 4:45.03 super square-1. I was a bit lucky that middle EP was 'sorted'.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 28, 2008)

Woo-hoo!
2/2 MultiBLD in the bath! 
With one cube different colour scheme too (Japanese)
it was weird so I just took that cube slowly.
This was... Fun?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 28, 2008)

10.66 single, forced OLL skip. Meh, need to get better, sub-15 avg's are hard to get. I had 15.54 avg of 26.

Derrick: LOL  Did you wash your cubes too? XD


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 28, 2008)

Pyraminx average: 9.87 on cubemania with 5.90 Non-lucky PB single!

2008-11-28 17:04:14 UTC	9872 11887 r' u' l L U' R' U L U' L' B' L U' L' B' R L U B U B U R' B' L B' L	9872 l' u b' r B' R' B R U R L' R' U' B' U R L' B' U L R' U' L R' B L R	9105 u' r' l' b' B' U L' U' L' U L' B U' L B R U' L U' B U L R' U' R' U' B'	5903 b' u l' L' R U' L R L B' R' U' L' U L U' L' B' L' B' L' R U B' R' B L	10640 b' l' U' R' L' R' U' B U' B U B' U B R' B L' R' U B R L B U' L' R U'	Yes! sub-10!

The average of 12 was: 7.81, 10.88, 10.55, 13.38, 8.02, (13.57), 11.89, 9.87, (5.90), 10.64, 9.11, 9.73=10.19.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 10.66 single, forced OLL skip. Meh, need to get better, sub-15 avg's are hard to get. I had 15.54 avg of 26.
> 
> Derrick: LOL  Did you wash your cubes too? XD



well both of the solves I put the cubes underwater, so yeah!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 28, 2008)

finally, my first sub 30 solve, im not sure of the .xx, so id just make it 29.99


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2008)

Been practicing 4x4 supercube.

PB avg12: 1:18.01 (with 1:10.05 PB )
1:11.47 1:17.39 1:20.66 1:16.79 (1:10.05) 1:16.57 1:27.20 1:15.10 1:16.07 (1:34.83) 1:18.68 1:20.19


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 29, 2008)

42 cube matathon in 24:32 average of 34 seconds a cube, not bad when I average a little under 30 normally. Thanks to Brian Knapp for scrambling and counting.


----------



## Winston (Nov 29, 2008)

Just started practicing the 5x5 cube and when I got back at 4x4 I beat my previous personal best by 20 seconds! I think this could be due to improved recognition. Took a new average and it was better than my previous one.

Average:2:01.19
Individual times:
1)(1:38.68)
2)(2:09.68)
3)1:55.86
4)1:59.63
5)2:08.09

Heheh, the first solve is my new P.B., I'll be practicing more to get better


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 29, 2008)

broke my PB for 3x3 single: 19.26 full solve.. and i was listening to aerosmtih's sing for the moment


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 29, 2008)

first sub15 avg of 12 in a long time: 14.91 that sub15 avg lasted for only one solve though


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 29, 2008)

Scramble: R' F' R D F2 B D F' D' U2 L U B' U' B2 L' F2 B2 U' F' B' D2 L2 B' U' 

B . L2 D B R2 D' L' F2 U F U' L' U L U' L U'

. = [D' R' D, L2]

B D' R' D : L2 D' R D2 B R2 D' L' F2 U F U' L' U L U' L U'

: = [D' L D, R2]

B D' R' L D R2 D' L' D R2 L2 D' R D2 B R2 D' L' F2 U F U' L' U L U' L U' (28HTM)

Took roughly 20 minutes.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 29, 2008)

I finished my book report =]


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 30, 2008)

I solved a 7x7x7 on gabbasoft. 761 moves, and the time was 33:31.83.


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 30, 2008)

5x5 PB of 2:23. Only 2 seconds off from my old record, but hey! That's something. heh. =]


----------



## pelnied (Nov 30, 2008)

*PB*

been cubing for about 2 months, PB of 3x3 :52, 4x4 5:38, 5x5 roughly 7 mins


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 30, 2008)

got a better avg. of 12 *PB*

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sun Nov 30 21:29:40 NZDT 2008 -----

Average: 18.24

Fastest Time: 16.44
Slowest Time: 19.61
Standard Deviation: 00.82

Individual Times:
1) 17.94 

2) * (16.44) * 

3) 18.94 

4) *(19.61) * 

5) 17.75 

6) 19.44 

7) 17.20 

8) 18.20 

9) 18.92 

10) 18.67 

11) 18.53 

12) 16.86



avg = 18.24


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 30, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> got a better avg. of 12 *PB*
> 
> ----- JNetCube Best Average for Sun Nov 30 21:29:40 NZDT 2008 -----
> 
> ...



ill beat it soon, dont u worry luke.

EDIT: HA, i was right, try and beat this luke!

Average: 17.30
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 14.44
Worst Time: 21.41
Individual Times:
1.	16.47	D2 U' L R B2 R2 B F D L2 U' R' U' B2 D2 U' R U' R2 U' B' F' L R F2
2.	15.68	B U2 L U F L R' D2 L' R2 U2 L B2 F' U2 R2 D F2 R' B' L2 D2 F L2 R2
3.	17.75	L R' D F2 D2 B2 L R2 U2 F D2 U' B' F U B' R2 F L' D' U2 R2 F' R2 F'
4.	17.08	R2 D' U2 F' L R U2 B' D L D' R' B2 L' B' U' L R' D R2 U' R B L' R'
5.	16.71	B F2 D2 U L R' D U L R2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B F2 U' L U' L' B2 U F
6.	(14.44)	D' U B' F U2 F' R2 D2 B F2 D' U L2 B2 F' D L2 R2 D' U F2 U' L R B'
7.	16.44	F' U' L2 D' L R2 D' U L F' D' U F U B' F2 L2 B D F2 U L R2 B' F'
8.	15.58	D' U B F' L' B2 F2 D B' D2 U B F2 U F D2 U L2 R' B F2 U' L2 B2 F'
9.	(21.41)	D' U' B2 D F' R B F D2 B F D U L' R2 D U' B F L' R D' U L2 R2
10.	19.86	D' U' R B' R' B2 F' D2 B2 F2 D U L R D2 B' F' U2 L' R2 B2 F' D' U2 L2
11.	19.05	L2 R' D U' B' U2 L2 D F D L D U2 L D L' R2 D2 F2 D' U2 B' U' L2 R2
12.	18.38	D U L B F2 R2 B2 F R' D2 U2 L R F' R F L2 R2 B L2 R' U L' R' F2


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

2x2 Chinese NR average at Virginia Open (And beating Mitchell, not Rowe though)

1. F2 R F2 U R2 F' R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 R U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 U F U' R U R2
2. R U' F R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R' F' U' R2 F U' F' R'
3. U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F R U2 R F R U R2 U R F U2 F U R2 U
4. U2 F U2 F2 U' F U2 F R F R2 U R U F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R F' R'
5. R' F' U' F U' F' U' F' U' R2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F U2 R F' U2 R F' R F' U'

(3.41) 5.78 (8.21) 3.53 4.88 = 4.73 NR


----------



## Garmon (Nov 30, 2008)

Sub 4 on 5x5x5!
3:57.71
Can't wait for my V5 now.


----------



## Erik (Nov 30, 2008)

I broke my record for waking up late! 
I went to bed at about 3:30 I woke up at 12:15!!! That's by far a PB


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 30, 2008)

my pb is 18 hours) 20 to 14

today it was 12 to 14, so today you beat me (2 hours, I'll get more sleep tonight)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 30, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I finished my book report =]



thanks for reminding me...I have to do some kind of report...

anyway. My friend and I have broken our old record of duct taping me to a wall from about 18 minutes to 7 minutes


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2008)

Magic - i started on saturday, and i have broken sub 2 single and sub 2.5 average - hooray!

Average: 02.40 sec.
Individual Times: 02.43, 02.02, 02.47, 02.36, 02.46, (03.27), 02.90, 02.55, 02.36, (01.91), 02.09, 02.34

EDIT: Real mans average of 10 - 5:04.97 - i will beat this soon


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 1, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > got a better avg. of 12 *PB*
> ...



D: very very nice..... This will take some time....Maybe now I will learn OLL's


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 1, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > I finished my book report =]
> ...



That means you can stackmat it now but you wouldn't be able to because you would be taped to a wall


----------



## King Koopa (Dec 1, 2008)

Got a 13.64 average of 12 on SC and every solve was sub 15 except one, which was a 16


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 1, 2008)

haha Rubik'scubematt

I'm sorry 

----- JNetCube Best Average for Mon Dec 01 19:56:11 NZDT 2008 -----

Average: 16.72

Fastest Time: 14.39
Slowest Time: 18.73
Standard Deviation: 01.50

Individual Times:
1) 18.06 D B' L2 B' U2 D' L2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 D B2 U2 B L U' D F2 R2 L' D' B R
2) 14.50 F' L' B F' D' U' F' D' L2 B L D' F R' U' L2 D R2 U2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U2
3) 18.53 D U2 F' D2 L' B' R L2 U2 D B' L D2 U2 R' L' U L' F2 R2 L U L2 B2 L2
4) (18.73) L' U R' F B D2 R L2 F2 B U L D B' R L F' L2 F D2 R2 D R2 U2 L
5) 17.45 U' B D U2 B U2 R D' L' U2 D2 L2 D' U B2 R2 U B2 F' U D' F R U L'
6) 16.41 D2 F R2 L U2 D2 B' F' U B' U' F' B2 L2 D B D' F' U' L B D B' L' R2
7) (14.39) L R F2 R' D' F B L' R F2 L B2 R2 F L' U2 B L U R' D2 F' L B2 F2
8) 15.98 F2 R2 D' L2 U B' L2 F' R' L U' L D2 B F2 L D R' B' U' L D' F2 D2 R2
9) 18.28 D2 B' R D' U L' F2 U' R2 D2 R L2 D' B' F' U B R' D B2 F R2 B2 R2 F'
10) 17.64 U' F2 B2 R U' D2 F B U2 L' U' F2 U2 R2 L U R F L2 F B2 U2 F2 L' R2
11) 15.89 F' R B R2 F' U2 D R2 B D' U L' R D' L' R2 F R2 U B' F' L' R' D' R2
12) 14.45 D2 L B2 D B' D2 R2 U F R2 D B2 L' R' U L' B' U F D2 U' B2 D' L2 D


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 1, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> haha Rubik'scubematt
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> ...



dont be, well done.

*goes to beat luke*


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't bother averaging them, but I got a bunch of 16/17 second 3x3 solves. Good to see I still got the skillz. Lol


----------



## Erik (Dec 1, 2008)

I managed to put 6 bowlingballs on top of eachother.
Why I did this:
On the show I was on, where you can take challenges (where I did a cube with feet) there was a guy crazy about bowling etc. he made 2 piles of 5 bowling balls. Today I was bowling with classmates and decided to try it too.
I think I will email/call the people from the studio to challenge his challenge.
Picture: http://erikku.110mb.com/bowling.jpg (only works with copy/paste)


----------



## Garmon (Dec 1, 2008)

That's insane Erik!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 1, 2008)

Erik said:


> I managed to put 6 bowlingballs on top of eachother.
> Why I did this:
> On the show I was on, where you can take challenges (where I did a cube with feet) there was a guy crazy about bowling etc. he made 2 piles of 5 bowling balls. Today I was bowling with classmates and decided to try it too.
> I think I will email/call the people from the studio to challenge his challenge.
> Picture: http://erikku.110mb.com/bowling.jpg (only works with copy/paste)



i think that's taller than me


----------



## Erik (Dec 1, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> ...i think that's taller than me



Maybe it is. 6 bowling balls is 6* 22 (the rough diameter of a ball) cm = 132 cm, don't think you are smaller  It looked quite some bigger than 132 cm though...


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 1, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> haha Rubik'scubematt
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> ...




Correct me if I'm wrong, but haven't you just cut 2 second off your PB average in a day? That seems to good to be true...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2008)

Erik said:


> I managed to put 6 bowlingballs on top of eachother.
> Why I did this:
> On the show I was on, where you can take challenges (where I did a cube with feet) there was a guy crazy about bowling etc. he made 2 piles of 5 bowling balls. Today I was bowling with classmates and decided to try it too.
> I think I will email/call the people from the studio to challenge his challenge.
> Picture: http://erikku.110mb.com/bowling.jpg (only works with copy/paste)



So, wait, how do you stack bowling balls exactly? I think I got a stack of four once using the thumb holes, is that the trick or is there something else?


----------



## toast (Dec 2, 2008)

Aced a math test.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Dec 2, 2008)

Sent out my Stanford application. Now, to wait.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 2, 2008)

WOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YES FINALLY! SUB 13 3x3 AVERAGE OF 12!!!!! YES!!! YAY!!! WOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!                 
I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW! This is a goal of mine I have been wanting to surpass for a LONNNNG TIME NOW and I thought I would even NEVER get it and many depressing and HEARTBREAKING moments 
BUT FINALLY!!!
I GOT 12.99 JUST AN HOUR BEFORE THIS TOO! and i was like NOOO JUST BARELY SUB 13 and i wasnt even really happy 
but then THIS!!  MY LIFE GOAL 2 TIMES IN 1 NIGHT YEAH!!!



Statistics for 12-01-2008 22:07:04

Average: 12.95
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 10.61
Worst Time: 16.58
Individual Times: 
1.	12.03	D U' B' D' L' R' U R' D L D' R' U L F2 L' U' L' R2 B' D B' R2 F' R 
2.	11.82	D L2 R U2 R2 D' L2 R' D' F2 L' R' U' B F U F U B' F R2 U2 L2 R2 B 
3.	11.93	U' B' F' U' F D2 B2 L' D' L2 R' F2 L' F' U2 B2 L' D' U' B2 U' L2 R B2 R' 
4.	12.17	R2 D' U2 B2 U' F' L' R2 D' U B L2 D2 U L2 B R' D2 U2 R2 D R D' U' F' 
5.	12.70	F R F' L2 R F' D' U2 L' R' D U2 B R2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 F' D' U F2 L' U 
6.	(16.58)	R B D2 U' R' F2 D R F L' D' U2 B2 F' D' R D U' L' R' D2 U' R' U B 
7.	12.65	L2 R U B F' L2 B F' L2 R2 B2 R' F' L2 F' L R2 B' D2 B' F' L' B' L' U' 
8.	11.82	B' F L' B2 F D R2 B D2 U' B2 F U F' L2 R' F2 R2 D R D2 U' F' L2 B2 
9.	(10.61)	B' L D' F D2 U' L2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 F' U' L R2 U' F' L R2 D' B2 F' U' L' 
10.	15.16	L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U F L' R B' L' B' R F' R B L F2 D U' F 
11.	15.04	D R B' F L R2 D2 L2 R U2 B L' R U R2 D2 U L' R2 B L R B' U F' 
12.	14.22	B' F2 L D L' R' D' U2 L F' L2 R D U L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L' F L2 R D2


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 2, 2008)

yay derrick! I knew you would do it.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 2, 2008)

12.32, 14.62, 14.69, 14.63, 13.00, 14.59, (18.92), 12.79, 12.95, 15.28, (11.85), 13.89 = 13.88

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D

New personal best average of 10! And the crazy part, this is only the fifth average I've done tonight after 6 days of no-cubing at all. I guess the best way to practice is not to practice at all??

Chris

--edit--
Derrick, congrats on the sub-13! That's absolute madness! I hope to get there one day myself!
--edit--


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 2, 2008)

14.68 avg of 12 inspired by Derrick and Chris  My PB is 14.26 but sub15 is still very hard for me.


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 2, 2008)

Average: 2:19,49
Standard Deviation: 7,24
Best Time: 2:06,23
Worst Time: 2:37,82
Individual Times:
1.	2:14,52	Bw' Lw R2 Uw2 Fw Dw' U L B2 L R2 D Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 F Uw R' Bw L2 Bw R' F Rw Fw' D Dw' Uw R' B Bw2 Fw' Rw B L' Lw R' D2 Dw2 Lw' U2 B2 Fw' Lw2 U2 Rw Uw Bw' Lw' Rw Dw2 Fw2 Dw Fw' R2 B D' L Fw' Lw
2.	2:26,28	B' Bw F2 L2 Fw Uw2 B Bw' Fw F2 L' D' B2 U Bw' Lw Dw2 L' B F' Uw' L' F L Lw2 Bw2 U2 Rw U2 Fw Dw Fw2 R2 F' R' D2 Dw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 U' Bw L Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw F Uw' B2 U Rw R2 F' Dw' U2 Fw D B2 Uw2
3.	2:15,67	L' Dw' U R2 Fw L2 D' Lw' Rw R B D B Fw U B' Bw Dw' Rw R' D' Uw' B2 D U B2 F' D2 Dw2 Uw' U' R2 Dw' Lw B Lw2 Rw' D R Bw2 R D Bw D2 U' Rw Dw2 L' B' Lw2 R2 U2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 U2 L' Rw' B'
4.	(2:37,82)	Rw Uw' Fw' Rw Fw' F2 L B Dw2 Uw2 U B Bw' Lw Dw2 Lw2 D B Fw F2 Uw Rw' R' Dw Fw R B2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 D Bw Fw F R2 Bw Fw L U Rw' R2 B Fw' L' D Bw F Dw' Rw Dw2 Lw' B' D Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw R2 U F2
5.	2:19,88	B U' L' Lw2 R' Fw Lw D R2 Dw' B Dw2 F Dw' R2 D2 L2 Lw2 R' B' Dw' Uw' B' L2 R2 Dw Lw' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw' F Dw2 Rw' D2 Dw U' L' Lw' B Fw2 D Dw' Rw Bw2 Fw2 Lw' U2 L' Dw L2 U' L2 Lw2 R2 D Dw' Uw2 Bw
6.	(2:06,23)	D' L Lw Rw2 R' Bw Fw' F2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 L' Lw2 Uw' U' Bw2 Lw2 Dw Lw Rw2 B F Rw' B2 L' Rw Uw2 Rw2 R' B' Rw U2 F D2 Dw U' Rw U F' L Lw Rw2 R' U' L2 Lw2 R' D2 Fw Uw' U2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw2 F2
7.	2:09,90	Lw Dw U Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 U' B Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 B2 F D2 Dw2 U2 Lw Rw R' Bw' F U2 F Uw' R' Dw2 L' Lw R Bw Rw' R B Bw Fw F Lw' D2 F' Uw L2 R' Bw F2 Rw Bw' D Dw Uw2 Rw U' B2 Bw Fw F' L2 Lw2 Rw' R
8.	2:27,17	Bw D U' R' Bw' Lw Bw' D' Dw' Bw' Fw F L Lw R2 B Bw F' D' B2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R' Uw' Lw Dw Lw' Dw2 B' Bw' F L' Lw' Rw2 R Bw' Lw Bw' Fw Uw2 Rw Dw L Lw Fw' Dw' Rw D B2 F Uw' F R2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw' F Lw'
9.	2:11,81	Uw2 L Bw2 Fw U2 B' F U2 Fw2 Lw D' Lw' R Dw2 Lw2 Rw B Bw' D' Dw' Uw U2 Bw2 Uw2 L' D Uw U2 L Lw B2 F2 Lw2 F2 D2 Fw Lw' Rw' Dw Uw' Fw D Dw' Uw U L Dw' Uw Rw R' Uw' L2 R F D' F2 L' F2 D' F'
10.	2:14,54	Fw' U B2 Bw' Fw' F' Dw L U2 Lw2 R B' R F D U R' B' F2 R' Bw2 F Dw' F' L' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' U' Rw' D Dw2 Rw B2 Rw2 B2 Bw Fw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 L' Lw' R' B Bw' F2 U' L' Rw R2
11.	2:21,47	D Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw B Bw2 Lw Rw' Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' B Bw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 F' Uw Rw R B Bw2 Fw' L Fw2 Dw L' D' Rw U' L2 F' Uw' L2 Rw Fw U' F' Rw' B Bw L' Lw2 Rw' R B Bw2 Fw Rw Uw2
12.	2:33,63	B2 Fw' L Lw2 Rw' R Bw' Dw2 Bw' F' D' Dw2 Bw2 D' Dw Uw' U' L B Uw' Fw F2 Lw2 U2 R B' Bw' Fw2 Rw Uw B L2 Lw' R' Bw Uw B Fw' Dw' U Lw R2 B Bw' F Lw2 Fw' F' Uw' B Fw2 R' F R B2 Bw2 Dw2 B' Bw' R


2:14,52, 2:26,28, 2:15,67, (2:37,82), 2:19,88, (2:06,23), 2:09,90, 2:27,17, 2:11,81, 2:14,54, 2:21,47, 2:33,63

5x5 =)
Did this on Sunday but didn't came to post here.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks SOOOOOOO much guys! 
I am just on top of the world now 
and Congrats To Chris and Ville too on your averages! 
awesome


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh my God!!!! Aaaaaah!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D

My first non-lucky sub-10 single!!!!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D

9.83

I lost the scramble in my crazed excitement, but I used cube explorer to reconstruct the solve.

With your cross on bottom do:
B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' . L' U2 R' D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F U2

I had a 45 move solve not counting move cancellations (which I did not notice during the solve). I saw the entire double Xcross during inspection, which is why the solve went so quickly.

I've gotten sub-10 solves before back when I knew about 25% of ZBLL (which meant any skips were considered non-lucky). But I always considered them slightly lucky, since they were all COLL skips and not ZBLL cases that I actually knew.

Yay!! I really don't know why my times have suddenly improve a little bit. I literally have not even touched a cube for about 6 days due to the holidays until yesterday. Suddenly I'm getting slightly faster averages and times than I usually do, as well as this crazy single! yay!

Chris

P.S. Thanks Derrick, and good luck on your next sub-13 average!
P.P.S. Congrats Ville on the nice average! Keep it up and hopefully soon you'll get sub-14 as well!


----------



## Erik (Dec 2, 2008)

qqwref said:


> So, wait, how do you stack bowling balls exactly? I think I got a stack of four once using the thumb holes, is that the trick or is there something else?



that's basically it, plus it takes some balancing skills to make sure they don't fall off. Basically 4 is easy but 5 is hard and the 6th one will destroy it when you're not carefull.


----------



## gasmus (Dec 2, 2008)

6.13 non lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scramble(cross colour on D):
L2 F L2 R' F' L R2 D' U2 R2 D' L R' F D L U B F2 L' R' B2 D' B' F2

probably the easiest scramble i will ever get, easy 5 move x-cross, 1 of the 2 easiest cases for the rest of the f2l, 6 move oll and J perm. what more can you ask for
i also had a delay before pll coz i was so excited non lucky sub 6 is possible!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 2, 2008)

gasmus said:


> 6.13 non lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scramble(cross colour on D):
> L2 F L2 R' F' L R2 D' U2 R2 D' L R' F D L U B F2 L' R' B2 D' B' F2
> ...



haha yeah breandon it may have been full step, but it certainly wasnt non-lucky. i counted 34 moves for that, which is lucky.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 2, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > 6.13 non lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Not the definition of lucky... What about FM?


----------



## gasmus (Dec 2, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > 6.13 non lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



It takes a lot of luck to come across a scramble this easy i know but its still a full step solve and as far as i know, full step=non-lucky

btw it was 31 moves


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, nice averages guys! I wonder if I'm the best all-around cuber who hasn't yet had a sub-15 average on 3x3.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 2, 2008)

gasmus said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > gasmus said:
> ...



there has already been an argument over this, and full step does not necesarily mean non-lucky. A 5-move x-cross coming from a already solved 1x2x2 block is lucky. using 60% of the normal moves is lucky. and how did you get 31 moves? I did:

D' R' F2 D' y' L2 (5)

R U R' (8)

U' L' U' L (12)

y U' R U R' (16)

F U R U' R' F' (22)

Jperm (i used the 11 move LUR one, optimal is 10, making 33-34 moves after AUF)


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 2, 2008)

New 4x4 PB of 1:14. =D


----------



## gasmus (Dec 2, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> there has already been an argument over this, and full step does not necesarily mean non-lucky. A 5-move x-cross coming from a already solved 1x2x2 block is lucky. using 60% of the normal moves is lucky. and how did you get 31 moves? I did:
> 
> D' R' F2 D' y' L2 (5)
> 
> ...



solution is here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799&page=23

sorry i missed the argument but i guess you're right about 1x2x2 being solved. I personally wouldnt consider 60% of the average moves lucky. The average number of moves is just an average so there will obviously be some solves with more moves and some with less moves (and some with much less). But thats just me

Back on topic: I guess it is lucky then:/ im still happy with it though


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2008)

4x4: 

Sub one on camera - check
Sub 55 single - check

Statistics for 12-03-2008 11:03:36

Average: 1:05.83
Standard Deviation: 4.55
Best Time: 51.66
Worst Time: 1:37.81
Individual Times:
59.06, 1:05.99, 1:01.90, 1:06.43, 1:10.46, (1:37.81), 1:03.91, 1:01.08, 1:14.77, 1:09.90, (51.66), 1:04.84


Wow!

Crazy! The 51.66 was awesome - redux was done at 28. I also got the 59 on camera.http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=NZws6YjHF20


----------



## Mozza314 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sub-40 10of12 average 

I thought this was ages away, as I was struggling to get averages around 45 yesterday, but I got it today


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 3, 2008)

Got a note from my chemistry teacher about my grades that I need to get signed... wait, that's not much of an accomplishment 

But I am doing good in math...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2008)

Finished a 10 page report in about 14 minutes. The power of an already made outline


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 3, 2008)

I got 100% on My Name is Jonas in GHIII but I overstrummed at one part so it's not an FC xD


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 3, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I got 100% on My Name is Jonas in GHIII but I overstrummed at one part so it's not an FC xD



I can never FC songs. But I have FC'd Talk Dirty to Me but that was simple


----------



## abr71310 (Dec 3, 2008)

I broke sub-45 single today with fridrich (1: 01:06.18, 2: 00:44.96, 3: 01:02.72), first time ever I got an F2L in 20 seconds (messed up OLL case and redid it in 4 seconds, PLL was easy, adjacent (not across) edge permutation to finish -- I do this when i walk to class (practice, I mean), so I got ~2.8 seconds on it)...

Yay me.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 3, 2008)

I finished the entire New Testament of the Bible today.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 3, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > haha Rubik'scubematt
> ...



I know.... Maybe I just hadn't found my true potential.... I always get solves in 19 or below now (mostly 18 )


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 3, 2008)

137 percent on a french test

become a vegetarian

got over an addiction (lol, coffee)

had my boss say I am probably the best employee for my position the company has ever had

Made a tackle this year when I was playing offensive line in football


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I got a really awesome 5x5 Columns average (and single) PB. This method is completely direct solving except for an algorithmic OLL step. So, I challenge all of you direct solvers (well, anyone who doesn't use redux for 5x5) to beat this! Good luck!

2:06.54 1:59.00 2:04.85 (2:15.94) 1:57.62 2:08.28 2:00.83 2:04.31 1:51.96 (1:47.29) 2:11.42 2:13.04 => *2:03.79*

Oh, and I also got a 1:30 single on the hi-games 5x5 with this method. Twice.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 3, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Hey guys, I got a really awesome 5x5 Columns average (and single) PB. This method is completely direct solving except for an algorithmic OLL step. So, I challenge all of you direct solvers (well, anyone who doesn't use redux for 5x5) to beat this! Good luck!
> 
> 2:06.54 1:59.00 2:04.85 (2:15.94) 1:57.62 2:08.28 2:00.83 2:04.31 1:51.96 (1:47.29) 2:11.42 2:13.04 => *2:03.79*
> 
> Oh, and I also got a 1:30 single on the hi-games 5x5 with this method. Twice.



bleah.  i'll get to work soon...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 3, 2008)

1:59.81 average of 12 on 4x4x4.

First solve I have done in like, 2 months due to a broken cube. Brand spankin' new white ES. Second sub-2 avg.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 3, 2008)

3:56 mile on a cardio-bike.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 4, 2008)

5x5 PB of 2:18! Beats my old record by 5 seconds. =]


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 4, 2008)

I set a PB on 4x4x4 (1:25), and that was the first of ten solves in a row without OLL parity. (And IIRC I only had 2 PLL parity through that set of ten)

EDIT: And then a PB average of 5 5x5x5 with one parity...


----------



## Garmon (Dec 4, 2008)

New PB 15.04, full step too! Oll was F, R, U', R', U', R, U, R', F, and PLL was a J perm, so I guess it was lucky that I knew them but otherwise Full Step!!!


----------



## Faz (Dec 5, 2008)

I have broken the sub 10 barrier - 9.88 single 3x3 non lucky - pll was an r perm.


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2008)

Two A-'s and an A+ for my papers this semester!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2008)

Individual Times: 12.09, 12.89, 13.47, 12.15, 12.12, (10.90), 12.18, 12.88, (16.08), 12.34, 12.36, 11.61

Average: 12.41

I was warming up for 5x5 and this happened


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 5, 2008)

94% on my mechanics mock exam. I dropped marks cause I didn't see the last question on the back page :/


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm the best table tennis player in my college!!!
That's not really saying much, as my college has quite few people


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

hmm...not really great accomplishments of mine, but I'll still post them here.
3x3 single: PB 18.94 (non lucky)
3x3 team solve: 1:00:52
3x3 team bld: 1:06.xy


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 5, 2008)

got a 10.72 avg of 12 for clock. computer froze and I lost the indiviual times, but I remember that there were 3 sub 10s and no sup12s. not a pb, but the best I've done since summer.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 5, 2008)

MistArts said:


> 3:56 mile on a cardio-bike.



I just got 2:40 today


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 5, 2008)

2nd quarter interim reports came. Lowest grade was an 87% in Honors Algebra 2 because the school took 3 week's worth of grades instead of 4. I screwed up a quiz and got a D on it. The other grades were:
English 101 - 97
CompSci - 97
Chem 110 - 94
Weight Lifting - 99
French 2 - 96
US History - 94

4.07 GPA and 95% average. It could've been much better if I had an A in math.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 5, 2008)

MistArts said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 3:56 mile on a cardio-bike.
> ...



Now I am inspired to go run a mile really fast


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 5, 2008)

11.72 3x3x3 OLL skip =]

EDIT: Slower but still good: 12.73 PLL skip =]


----------



## Jacco (Dec 6, 2008)

5x5 Single: 1:58.11
Finally sub-2..


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 6, 2008)

Statistics for 12-06-2008 17:54:17

Average: 4.02
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 1.80
Worst Time: 6.71
Individual Times: 
1.	3.74	U2 R U2 R2 U F R U2 R F R F2 R2 U' F U R U F' 
2.	3.99	F2 R2 F U' F R U2 R2 F' U' R U R2 F' R2 F' U F U' 
3.	4.27	U' R F R F U R2 U R' U' R F2 U2 R U' R F R' U2 
4.	5.12	R F U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 F' U' F' R U R' F R' F' U F2 
5.	2.69	U F' U F R F' U2 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F 
6.	(6.71)	R U' R' F' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R U2 F2 U' R F R2 U2 F' 
7.	4.45	F U2 F' U2 F R' U F' U2 F2 R U R' U' R' U F2 R F2 
8.	4.11	R U2 F U' F2 U2 F' U' F U' F U2 F U2 R U F2 U' R2 
9.	4.74	F2 R' F R F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U F U2 F2 
10.	3.38	R F R' U F U2 R U F2 U2 R2 U R U F' R2 F2 U2 R' 
11.	3.66	U F' U2 R U F' R' U2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 R F' U F2 R' 
12.	(1.80)	F R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F U2 F2 R U2 

so close to my longtime goal of sub 4 

edit: im an idiot, this was for 2x2 btw


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2008)

I solved a 5x5x5 on Gelatinbrain in 153 moves! Beats the record on the site by 10 moves


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 7, 2008)

12.00 11.41 12.52 11.59 11.65 11.21 11.75 11.41 (10.75) (12.75) 11.11 11.66 => 11.59 average  RA of awesome.


----------



## FU (Dec 7, 2008)

broke my 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8 records on hi-games today. was feeling bored so i spent like 5 hours playing hi-games only.

i got 44.30 for 4x4, which puts me at #10 (barely top ten)  i average around 1:30 on the real cube though.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 7, 2008)

finally sub 4 on the 5x5x5: 3:59,66


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Statistics for 12-07-2008 15:34:06
Haha! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!  ANOTHER SUB 13? XD  
i struggle FOREVER to get just ONE and now i have 3 sub 13 averages?
I'm loving life! 



Average: 12.91
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 11.39
Worst Time: 16.57
Individual Times: 
1.	13.06	B' U' R2 B F D B R2 B F D2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 R' D2 L' D' U R2 B' F' U 
2.	12.99	U' B U L' R D2 B' F2 D' L F' L2 B' F2 R' D B2 F' R F L R D2 U' F 
3.	13.40	U L2 D2 U' B D' U' L2 B L R2 U B2 R U' L2 R2 D2 U R2 U' B2 L' B' R' 
4.	13.53	U2 R B2 L' B' F2 D L B' L' R D F U' F' U B' L2 R2 D' U F' D2 U' L 
5.	(11.39)	B' F D2 U R' U' R D F' L R' B F2 D U2 L R U B2 L2 F2 D2 U R D 
6.	13.62	B2 U L2 R D2 B2 F L B' L2 R2 B F' U B2 F D2 L2 R U2 L' D' L' R' U2 
7.	(16.57)	B' F2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 B' F' D2 L R2 F2 D' U L2 R D' U2 L2 R D' R2 B' F 
8.	14.06	D2 L' B' D2 B' F' U B' F2 L R2 D B' F' U2 L R' B2 L' R' D2 L2 D2 U' L' 
9.	11.61	D U' L R U F' R' B D' U R' D2 U B U2 L R2 B2 F2 L' F2 D L R2 D 
10.	12.36	L R B2 R D' U L2 R2 F D2 R2 U' L2 R' U L2 R U' L D U' L' U L2 R 
11.	12.32	U L' B' F' R2 F' R D2 B F L U' B R2 F L' R' D' B F2 D2 L' B R' F' 
12.	12.15	R D' L2 D2 U2 L' R' D' U' B' L' R' D U B2 R F' R' B' F2 D2 L D' B2 F'


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats, Derrick!

I finally tried the ryanheise big cube simulator
4x4x4 cube
2:18.91 sec #107
I'll try to sub-1:50, then try the 5x5.


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 7, 2008)

Average: 13.68 sec.

Individual Times: 12.80, 15.54, 13.64, 13.10, (15.69), 13.49, 14.21, 12.74, 14.04, 13.24, (12.21), 13.97

New pb average done in the sunday contest today. SUB 14 PETRUS WHOOOO!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2008)

I got a 59.43 on the hi-games version of Tetris Sprint (fastest completion of 40 lines)  First sub-1.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2008)

YAY!






EDIT- how do i insert it?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2008)

Er, what is it?


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Er, what is it?



certificate - i want to know how to embed it


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2008)

Sunday Contest pb average!


Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.63
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 11.53
Worst Time: 15.75
Individual Times:
13.56, 14.58, 11.68, 13.52, 13.61, 14.44, (11.53), (15.75), 12.13, 12.55, 14.83, 15.40


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 8, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I got a 59.43 on the hi-games version of Tetris Sprint (fastest completion of 40 lines)  First sub-1.



I tried playing it but I could never figure out the controls. I don't know how to rotate a piece so I can't really play it


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! HAHA ANOTHER SUB 13 AVERAGE!?
THIS IS JUST TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE! 
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAA! 




Statistics for 12-07-2008 23:13:07

Average: 12.80
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 11.54
Worst Time: 16.96
Individual Times: 
1.	13.50	B F L' R B D U L2 R' U L F' D U' L2 U' F2 L' R' D L' F U' B' F' 
2.	(11.54)	D2 L' R B2 F2 R2 B' D' U F U' R' B L R2 B F' D U2 F' L2 R F' D L' 
3.	13.83	L' R2 U2 B F' R' D U' B' L' R' B' U' L B F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B F' 
4.	13.02	F' R2 B' L R' F' L B2 R' D U2 F2 L' B2 F2 L R U' L2 R' D B D U' L2 
5.	12.00	D2 B' F' U2 L' D L B F R' B2 F2 L R U2 F L2 B' F2 L D U' L2 R B 
6.	14.30	L2 R D F R' B' D F L' R2 U2 L F L' R' F' L2 D' R2 D2 L U2 R D F2 
7.	11.88	L B F R' D2 R D B2 F2 L2 R' D B' F D2 L' F2 D L B F' D B' F2 U2 
8.	(16.96)	B L2 R D2 L' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 R D' U' B' D U2 L' U' R B R2 B2 R F 
9.	11.84	U L D2 F U2 L' D' U B' F2 L2 R' B F' U2 L R' D L B F R D2 B2 F' 
10.	11.76	L D R2 U2 B F' L B F2 D U' F D' U' B F L' R2 D' U2 L' D U B L 
11.	13.20	B2 D' B' D F2 D U R' D' B F2 L2 D' B' R' D2 B' L' R' B D2 U B2 L' B' 
12.	12.63	L' D F2 L' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U2 B D2 U2 R D R' B2 F2 R' U L2 R D U R2


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2008)

YAY 

Megaminx - like 5th solve ever - 4:10


----------



## Erik (Dec 8, 2008)

Modded 6x6 -> cutted thumb a bit -> did OH -> did new PB 16.64 wohoo! Non-lucky  U perms are lovely... I got so many sub20's! Just have to get rid of all those stupid 24+ times


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the default might be the up arrow key. But if you create an account, you can set your own keys for rotation, movement, and so on. (For example, I use z and x to rotate.)


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

that would put you in the top 100 in facebook michael... and there are 1,302,433 active users, according to the app page.

well done 

i used to be obsessed with it... at one point (when the facebook app was called blockstar) i was in the top 0.005% of users 
but now i dont really practice it any more - my sprint time is a measly 1:15


----------



## Erik (Dec 8, 2008)

I was playing darts. 48 left that'd be 16 and then double 16. 
I got the 16, aimed for double 16, accidentally hit the double 8. 16 left so I had to throw another double 8... and got it!


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 8, 2008)

I got about 12 people to join my running man line on the Playstation Home beta. it's hilarious.


----------



## spader (Dec 8, 2008)

Helped develop a facet replacement implant. Facets are the joints in your back that allow you to move.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2008)

heres a conversation that took place last night:
Dan: you should turn faster.
Me: what do you mean?
Dan: just turn faster in general. you're not turning fast
Me: ok I'll give it a try
then this happened:

new 3x3 PB avgs
of 12: 16.64
of 5: 16.18 (last 5 of this avg)

Average: 16.64
Standard Deviation: 0.90
Best Time: 13.39
Worst Time: 19.20
Individual Times:
1.	15.11	R2 U2 R' D2 U' L' D2 F L R' U2 F' L' R' U L2 U B' R' B2 F L2 F' L' U2
2.	17.64	D U' F2 D B' L R B' F2 D B2 L2 F' U2 B' R' D' U R B2 L' R' F2 L' F
3.	18.47	R D2 B L' R' D' F' R' F' L U' B2 R' B' D2 B2 L R' F U B2 L B2 L2 R
4.	16.25	D U L' B F' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B D F2 R' U L D U' B D R2 U2 L' D2 U
5.	17.09	B2 F' U F2 D L' R2 B2 D R' F' D' U B L U2 L' R' U F' D B' F2 D R2
6.	16.25	U L' R D' U2 L R2 B' U2 B' F U2 L' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' U B D' U2 B2 F2
7.	(19.20)	L2 R' B2 F2 U2 B' F D' L R2 F' R D' U L R' F D2 L' U2 F L D2 U L2
8.	16.36	L2 R2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 L B2 D2 U' L' B2 F' D2 U2 L R' D2 R' B F2 L R D
9.	17.06	L2 U2 F2 U' B' L' R2 D' U R D U' L F' D2 L2 R B' U' L' F2 R2 F D2 B
10.	16.06	D F' R2 F D' U' F2 L' B2 R B F' L R2 B R D U' R2 B' R D U B F'
11.	16.12	L2 R' D' B2 F' D2 B2 L' R2 U' B F2 D' L' R U B L' R B2 F L R2 U F
12.	(13.39)	L' B' L' F' D2 B' F L2 B U' L2 R' D2 L2 R B2 L R2 D2 L' R B' F' D2 R'

Thanks Dan!


also got like a 1:06 avg of 5 on 4x4 while warming up for the comp yesterday. all are .xx: 1:01 P, 1:03, 1:04, 1:10, and a silly 1:23

I learned how to do pyraminx, its sooo easy, I averaged right about 20 after about 30 mins.

oh and I got a 7:02.31 6x6, my 6th solve ever. I could have done better, but I was tired of doing it.

oh and Dan and I got a 16.0x clock teamsolve. lucky though.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 9, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOO!!! WTF IS GOING ON? XD XD
5TH SUB 13 AVERAGE NOW!  AND IT EVEN HAD A STUPID +2 IN THERE ON AN 11 SOLVE SO IT COULD HAVE BEEN SO MUCH BETTER!
I AM SO HAPPY!!!    




Statistics for 12-08-2008 21:41:01

Average: 12.75
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Best Time: 10.84
Worst Time: 16.39
Individual Times: 
1.	11.80	L' D' U F U F L R2 U F' D' U' B' F R' U' R2 F U R B2 D' R' B R2 
2.	14.29	R2 B F D2 U2 B2 F2 R B' U2 F D2 L' R D2 L R2 D' B' F' D2 F' U B F 
3.	(16.39)	B D2 R' B2 F' R' D' U2 B L' B F R' F' R2 D U B2 R B F' L2 F' U2 F2 
4.	12.85	L' R2 B2 R' D U' B' F2 R2 D' B' F2 U' B L R F2 D2 U R2 B' F' L2 B D2 
5.	12.60	U2 F' D' U' L' R2 B F' U2 F L U2 F2 R' D' B F2 D2 U L2 F' D B U' R 
6.	11.96	B2 L R' F' L' D U' R' B' F D U' B2 F U L R B2 F L D' U2 B' F2 D2 
7.	(10.84)	F' D B2 U' B R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R D' U F R B L2 D U2 R F' U2 F' D2 U 
8.	13.74+	F' L R' D2 B' F2 R B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' B D' L2 B' F' U2 F' L2 B2 F U L 
9.	11.31	L2 R D2 L' R' B2 F D F' R2 B' L' R2 U2 L R D F' L2 R U' L' R' B F' 
10.	12.89	B' R U2 R2 D' U B2 F R2 F' D' L' R2 F' U2 F D U2 B' F' D B' F2 U2 B 
11.	11.75	U R2 D2 L2 B2 F U B2 F' R B' F R2 D' F' D2 R U L' D U B' F D' R' 
12.	14.33	L' B D F' L' B U' B' R D' U2 B F2 R' B' U2 R' D' U' L' R2 B D2 U2 F2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 9, 2008)

pb average for 3x3...

Average: 21.35
Standard Deviation: 1.94
Best Time: 15.77
Worst Time: 24.64

1.	23.94
2.	19.34
3.	23.64
4.	22.81
5.	(24.64)
6.	20.02
7.	20.02
8.	20.12
9.	(15.77)
10.	20.50
11.	24.20
12.	18.95

 I solve f2l freestyle...a mix between blockbuilding, f2l, and keyhole. I can't do any of them well enough...blah. pb average though. 
man how I hate my 3x3 timings lawl.


----------



## Zava (Dec 9, 2008)

here also a sub13 average  not pb though.

Average: 12,94
Standard Deviation: 0,37 (that is good, isn't it?)
Best Time: 11,52
Worst Time: 14,20

time - current 12avg - current 5avg
12,47 --- N/A	--- 13,71	
13,22 --- N/A	--- 13,44	
14,20 --- N/A	--- 13,59	
12,81	--- 13,91	--- 13,41	
13,22	--- 13,68	--- 13,08	
12,89	--- 13,61	--- 13,11	
12,22	--- 13,35	--- 12,97	
12,97	--- 13,29	--- 12,89	
*11,52* --- 13,11	--- *12,69* 
13,61	--- 13,10	--- 12,69	
13,11	--- 13,07	--- 12,77	
12,88	--- *12,94* --- 12,99	

RA of 20 solves. notice that the 12 avg is strictly improving 
wanted to continue it (maybe rolling out the only 14.xx time) but I had to go


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 10, 2008)

I got a 13.56 3x3 speed solving in hi-games.net while signed in, but it says I'm not signed in. ???
 So it's not posted. I have a better solve on ryanheise.com, so that's OK.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 10, 2008)

I got 00:44.67 just now ... My best time yet is 00:20.05 but that was last month. I took a little break and have to speed up again ...


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2008)

L2 D2 B F R2 B R2 B2 F L' B' D2 B F U L2 R2 F L2 R' U' L2 R B F
8.61 (OLL skip, but I was kind of expecting it) 

Average: 14.06
13.48, 14.40, 12.30, (11.34), 13.66, 15.36, 16.21, 12.94, (17.45), 16.44, 13.57, 12.24
Not a PB, but still good. I'm pretty sure that if one of those 16s were 1-2s faster, it would be sub-14.

The average of 50 was 14.45.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 10, 2008)

2:10.39 average on cubemania. for 5x5. more work to be done..

2:09.27, 2:10.87, (2:04.64), 2:11.02, (3:18.56)

i liked the 3:18 XD


----------



## PeterV (Dec 10, 2008)

New PB avg. for magic (from the weekly forum competion no. 50):

(1.65), 1.47, 1.45, 1.46, (1.42) = *1.46 avg.*

I got my first sub 1.5 single a day earlier so I'm really happy with this average.

Edit: I kept going after this average and got a new PB single of 1.37. Out of nowhere, I'm averaging sub 1.5 consistently! Woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## Kidstardust (Dec 11, 2008)

3x3x3: 1:19.24 Avg5: 01:33.04 
using 11 F2L and 2Look OLL/PLL
stil learning.. and a cheap cube


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2008)

Pb 5x5 solve: 1:54.81


----------



## FU (Dec 11, 2008)

got a sub-13 RA of i have no idea how many solves, 12.96 ave. not a PB though. its just heartening to get your first sub-13 ave in a long while

EDIT: I'm not sure if this is an accomplishment but I got a ridiculous 0.30 solve on 2x2 on hi-games. and that solve was only 3.33 tps!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 11, 2008)

FU said:


> got a sub-13 RA of i have no idea how many solves, 12.96 ave. not a PB though. its just heartening to get your first sub-13 ave in a long while
> 
> EDIT: I'm not sure if this is an accomplishment but I got a ridiculous 0.30 solve on 2x2 on hi-games. and that solve was only 3.33 tps!



you had a 1 turn solution? ridiculous.


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 11, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > got a sub-13 RA of i have no idea how many solves, 12.96 ave. not a PB though. its just heartening to get your first sub-13 ave in a long while
> ...



Odds of getting a 1 turn solution are only nine times those of a 0-turn solution...

In other words, 9/3674160 = 2 x 10^-6. That's extremely low.

Granted, since hi-games (I assume) does not use a random state generator, the odds could be higher or lower.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 11, 2008)

http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=187

That's insane...


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 11, 2008)

Step by Step 5x5 (pressing spacebar between the steps and continue with no pause)
Centers/8 Edges/ 4 Edges/ 3x3x3/ Total
12	34.515	46.145	26.367	27.370	134.397	
11	37.231	36.638	24.052	23.623	121.544	
10	35.942	57.338	23.605	22.332	139.217	
9	33.995	56.133	22.821	30.004	142.953	
8	47.228	34.970	16.442	29.054	127.694	
7	43.732	42.373	28.076	25.634	139.815	
6	29.569	46.333	29.953	25.646	131.501	
5	42.239	49.777	36.481	25.646	154.143	
4	45.484	38.213	27.968	24.846	136.511	
3	36.848	46.516	17.204	30.118	130.686	
2	35.784	56.624	27.101	27.312	146.821	
1	45.256	47.272	18.726	28.424	139.678	
Average	38.985	46.527	24.899	26.667	137.080	
Average²	39.102	46.602	24.587	26.755	136.927
²=10/12

nearly got my second sub-2, still so many awesome times.
Other Format:
Average: 2:16,92
Standard Deviation: 5,62
Best Time: 2:01,54
Worst Time: 2:34,14
Individual Times:
2:19,67, 2:26,82, 2:10,69, 2:16,51, (2:34,14), 2:11,50, 2:19,81, 2:07,69, 2:22,95, 2:19,21, (2:01,54), 2:14,39


----------



## coolmission (Dec 11, 2008)

3x3x3 PB: Do not have the scramble but I kinda got lucky on the OLL and PLL. F2L in about 25 seconds, then a Sune and a 3-edge-cycle CW. Result: 33.21  Happy as hell now

Update: New LUCKY pb: 32.09 (pll skip)


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 12, 2008)

I finished my Navidad card for Spanish class. It looks fancy


----------



## Faz (Dec 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=187
> 
> That's insane...



No, just lucky.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2008)

I did 32 solves of the hi-games 5x5, with my columns method.

Best RA of 12: 1:35.86
1:32.60 1:37.91 (2:41.05) 1:39.12 (1:27.15) 1:27.52 1:35.99 1:37.48 1:38.05 1:41.35 1:31.29 1:37.32
PB single: 1:25.89 

Is there anyone who can beat this with not-reduction?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 12, 2008)

New Square-1 single PB! 
18.74 sec 

got it last night but couldn't post until today.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Dec 12, 2008)

21:31.85 42 cube marathon. Improved on my last time of 24:38 so I am happy!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 12, 2008)

5x5x5 Average: 1:43.62

1:40.72, 1:41.59, (1:50.13), 1:49.66, 1:41.40, 1:44.68, 1:48.46, 1:39.58, 1:48.00, 1:42.41, (1:37.47), 1:39.69

gotta get rid of the sup-1:45


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2008)

Average: 00:21.04 Best: 00:16.54
Avg. 5: 00:19.42 3 of 5: 00:19.09
Avg. 10: 00:19.62 10 of 12: 00:19.54

Final average of 50:
Average: 00:20.98 Best: 00:16.54
Avg. 5: 00:19.55 3 of 5: 00:19.25
Avg. 10: 00:19.64 10 of 12: 00:19.57

Individual times:
50: 00:17.79 x
49: 00:20.97 x
48: 00:16.87 x
47: 00:19.00 x
46: 00:23.13 x
45: 00:21.40 x
44: 00:16.68 x
43: 00:21.80 x
42: 00:20.41 x
41: 00:18.33 x
40: 00:20.56 x
39: 00:17.98 x
38: 00:20.35 x
37: 00:21.12 x
36: 00:19.45 x
35: 00:18.44 x
34: 00:22.55 x
33: 00:21.23 x
32: 00:19.07 x
31: 00:21.93 x
30: 00:18.31 x
29: 00:24.68 x
28: 00:22.36 x
27: 00:22.62 x
26: 00:16.73 x
25: 00:23.28 x
24: 00:21.21 x
23: 00:18.59 x
22: 00:19.63 x
21: 00:22.25 x
20: 00:23.48 x
19: 00:19.80 x
18: 00:20.59 x
17: 00:25.74 x
16: 00:19.72 x
15: 00:21.88 x
14: 00:26.03 x
13: 00:25.34 x
12: 00:20.79 x
11: 00:19.91 x
10: 00:22.25 x
9: 00:24.35 x
8: 00:18.91 x
7: 00:19.91 x
6: 00:16.54 x
5: 00:24.92 x
4: 00:23.91 x
3: 00:24.44 x
2: 00:19.88 x
1: 00:21.75 x


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 13, 2008)

2 PLL skips within 5 minutes!

And I learned how to solve a SQ-1 and I 've reached sub 20! (18-19 second average.)


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 13, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> 2 PLL skips within 5 minutes!
> 
> And I learned how to solve a SQ-1 and I 've reached sub 20! (18-19 second average.)



You're referring to a sub-20 3x3 average, right? 'Cuz that would scare me if you had a sub-20 Sq-1 avg that quick...


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 13, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > 2 PLL skips within 5 minutes!
> ...



Sorry, I meant 3x3 sub 20.

The SQ-1 times are ~2 min.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 13, 2008)

New square-1 PB avg of 12.
31.55


----------



## Mozza314 (Dec 13, 2008)

New PB for 3x3: 27.80

Sub-30!!!   

Median time is 40sec today.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 13, 2008)

Keep the sub 13 coming! xD   


Statistics for 12-13-2008 01:44:02

Average: 12.70
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 9.75
Worst Time: 14.99
Individual Times: 
1.	12.77	D B F' L2 B F R D2 U2 B D' U' B2 D' B F2 D2 F L R D' R' D U F2 
2.	11.79	D' B F2 U' L B2 F' L2 R D B F' U' F2 D2 U F2 L' R D U' B D U2 R' 
3.	11.54	R2 D U R' B2 D U2 B L R U L D' U L2 D' U2 L U' L' R F2 R2 D2 U 
4.	13.11	R D2 R' B2 F' R D L R' B F' R2 B2 L' B' D L' R2 D F2 L' B2 F' D2 U' 
5.	13.00	D' B2 F2 L' R2 B' L' B2 D' R' F U B2 F U2 F2 L R2 B L' R D R2 U B2 
6.	14.21	L B' L2 B' F D2 U B' F L F L D' U2 B' F R2 B2 F L' R D2 R2 U R' 
7.	13.24	D' B F R' B' F D U2 L U2 F2 U' B D2 F' L R2 B2 R U L R2 B' U2 R 
8.	(14.99)	B L2 U2 R D2 U2 L U' L D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 U B2 F' R B R' U L R2 F' 
9.	11.78	R' B D B F' R' U' B' L2 R D U2 B2 D2 R U B2 F L R' F' D U R2 D 
10.	12.17	B D L' F' D2 L2 R' D' U' F' U' R' B2 F' D B F L2 D' L' D2 F U' L' R2 
11.	13.41	D' U2 B' R' F R2 B2 D F2 R D' U' L2 R' F D2 U B' L2 B' R2 D2 U2 R U2 
12.	(9.75)	D' U' B2 F L' R2 F D' L' B' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 D F' D2 F2 D2 U' L2 B F R' 


Part of an average of 100. The 9.75 was PLL skip though, but surprisingly my first EVER sub 13 average to even have ONE lucky solve in it


----------



## abr71310 (Dec 13, 2008)

Got 38.81 on Cubetimer.com when I was at school today as my school hosted a trivia tournament for a bunch of schools.

Just happy my PB is finally sub-40... (took me 8 months of non-stop cubing to get here...)

Average: 50.08 (of 12)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 13, 2008)

changed my 4.08 4x4 average to 2.28, but I think that's mostly because I exchanged my rubik's 4x4 for an eastsheen (dude, I removed a full minute from the 3x3 part because it doesn't lock up)

also, I managed to reassemble the 5x5 I tried to juggle with (was juggling with a 4x4 and 5x5 in 1 hand and solving a 3x3 in the other, didn't work out)


----------



## aliengrey (Dec 13, 2008)

Today was a great day for me in cubing.  I've been stuck at home so I did some speedcubing and got 5 new PBs!

New 2x2 PB: 11.01
New 3x3 PB: 34.68
New 4x4 PB: 2:31.12
New Mirror Blocks PB: 1:51.38
New Rubik's Twist PB: 8.05


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 14, 2008)

13.68, 14.26, 13.51, 12.71, 11.95, (15.18), 13.34, 12.15, 14.13, 12.94, 15.09, (11.64) > 13.38 PB 
After 1AM, on an edge-grooved DIY someone lost at Berkeley.

Also did a 9.24 and 9.91 "non-lucky" in the same session, separated by a 15.22.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 14, 2008)

HOLY BOOBS!

21.25, 21.98, 21.81, 24.22, 23.18, (20.82), 21.26, 21.66, 23.16, 22.86, (24.53), 21.94

22.33 AVERAGE! .98 SD! First sub-1 SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> HOLY BOOBS!
> 
> 21.25, 21.98, 21.81, 24.22, 23.18, (20.82), 21.26, 21.66, 23.16, 22.86, (24.53), 21.94
> 
> 22.33 AVERAGE! .98 SD! First sub-1 SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, Hadley, where did that come from? Just a couple of weeks ago I saw your average of 100 and thought, "Hey, I'm still keeping up with Hadley", since my best average of 100 is only about a second worse than that one of yours. And now you did this? I hope I suddenly get something like this to match now. 

Anyway, awesome!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY BOOBS!
> ...


Haha. I have no clue where it came from! I had been hitting 24-25 averages all day. Then boom. And this is after a week long break of cubing! Just started back up seriously yesterday. I was very very sick.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2008)

3x3x3 in 32.07 on the Heise Sim  
my PB before was 45.xx and I've only been using it for 2 days


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2008)

i accomplished 1:23 on downhillmine track on kartrider  (in practice kart)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 14, 2008)

I didn't sleep last night.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 14, 2008)

I convinced my parents I can't go to church because I'm afraid I might stand up and shout "********"
And now I don't have to go!


----------



## toast (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm halfway through the weekend without a haircut. ( I was supposed to get one this weekend.) One more day.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't get excited that often, but I just got my first sub-10 (sub-9 also!)! I got an 8.85 on the 3x3 (even though it was PLL skip it's pretty darn exciting!).


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 14, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> 3x3x3 in 32.07 on the Heise Sim
> my PB before was 45.xx and I've only been using it for 2 days



You are a slow learner. 
I was averaging 45 on the real cube when I started using Heise sim. I broke my PB with a 28s solve the 3rd day. And my typing speed was only 35wpm.


Edit: Just learned Rubik's clock!

1:30 on Mitchell's simulator

1:03 !!!
58.03 How many moves do good people generally take? I'm getting around 65 to 85.
56.2
48.46


----------



## Jude (Dec 14, 2008)

Sub 5 3/5 average on 2x2x2! I know 3/5 averages don't mean much on 2x2x2 but I've been wanting this for a while - and only 1 was lucky 

The whole average of 12 was
5.52, 6.13, *4.14, (3.59), 5.30, (8.50), 3.80,* 6.44, 5.20, 7.94, 5.36, 4.67 = *5.45*
But the ones in bold had an average of 4.41. So, my first sub 5 average of 5 was WELL below 5!

Also, if it wasn't for the 2 sup 7s (did wrong PBL) then the 10/12 average would've been very close to sub 5..


----------



## MistArts (Dec 14, 2008)

Toke my third 2x2 average of 100...

Statistics for 12-14-2008 15:29:28

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.63
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 2.66
Worst Time: 10.78
Individual Times:
6.39, 6.83, 4.09, 5.59, 6.74, 6.98, 8.34, (2.66), 7.48, 5.19, 8.62, 5.91, 7.92, 7.64, 4.38, 7.45, 6.56, 6.56, 8.65, 6.51, 6.34, 8.18, 7.09, 6.88, 8.00, 7.10, 6.26, 5.74, 6.90, 7.35, 7.30, 5.61, 4.91, 5.72, 6.50, 8.25, 7.79, 7.69, 7.48, 4.21, 7.63, 6.96, 6.47, (10.78), 5.57, 7.26, 7.34, 7.60, 7.36, 8.73, 5.40, 5.79, 7.99, 5.41, 4.14, 6.85, 6.85, 5.65, 6.16, 7.75, 5.55, 10.24, 10.18, 6.32, 5.83, 8.16, 7.54, 6.88, 6.64, 7.42, 8.02, 7.45, 3.46, 7.05, 6.36, 5.24, 4.69, 4.63, 6.26, 6.44, 5.00, 8.12, 5.68, 6.28, 5.54, 6.83, 5.32, 6.23, 5.20, 4.25, 5.55, 5.57, 6.15, 5.23, 6.74, 8.09, 7.80, 6.98, 6.07, 8.92

With a 5.68 rolling average of 12.

(Still using Ortega...)


----------



## PeterV (Dec 15, 2008)

First ever 3x3x3 average of 100:

Statistics for 12-14-2008 19:52:17

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 34.89
Standard Deviation: 5.70
Best Time: 25.08
Worst Time: 1:02.95

Best RA of 5: 29.07
Best RA of 12: 31.45

I've attached a notepad file if anyone is interested in individual times. anyway, this was way more exhausting than I thought it would be. Happy with sub-35, though I had a couple of nasty solves, but also a near PB, so I guess it's o.k. Also, both RA's were PB's, so overall, I'm happy with these results  Now to go give my fingers a rest.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 15, 2008)

i just got a 4:28 on 6x6. awesome for me.

edit: what the hell just happened.... 4:07!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 15, 2008)

oh also i just did my 5x5 centres in 26s seconds?!! what is going on today


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 15, 2008)

2:16,47 on the Rubiks 4x4x4. I just started speedcubing on the 4x4x4 and I think I can easily get sub 2 minutes until Sylvester. In some days my ES 4x4x4 will arrive and then I will be 10-20 seconds faster in average. My Rubiks is SO BAD!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 15, 2008)

16.10 avg of 12 using ZB/VH. 9/12 were zbll, one of them was coll + epll skip. ZB is nice.  And no, I don't know 3/4 of zbll, maybe about 35%?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 16.10 avg of 12 using ZB/VH. 9/12 were zbll, one of them was coll + epll skip. ZB is nice.  And no, I don't know 3/4 of zbll, maybe about 35%?



You're a beast at everything


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

Average: 18.52
Standard Deviation: 1.64
Best Time: 16.54
Worst Time: 22.26
Individual Times: (16.54), 18.58, 21.66, 18.61, (22.26), 17.10, 20.78, 17.53, 16.67, 18.43, 16.87, 18.93

Session average of 17 was:
Average: 18.98

The reason that it is this fast is that I was focused, and my hands aren't cold. Now I think I broke my mental barrier. Next time I speedsolve, I can definitely sub-18 with ease!


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 16, 2008)

WOO!! First sub-1 average!
----- JNetCube Best Average for Mon Dec 15 17:22:45 PST 2008 -----

Average: 57.17

Fastest Time: 47.75
Slowest Time: 1:11.19
Standard Deviation: 06.45

Individual Times:
1) 54.48 U D2 B' R' L2 F R' U' R2 L' F' B U2 F2 D' L' F2 U L' D2 B2 D2 B' D U2
2) (1:11.19) U R2 D' U' R2 L' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F' U2 D L U2 F D' B'
3) 57.88 B R B2 D' L2 R' B' L' F' D' L2 U' B2 U2 F' L F R U' R D U' F' D B2
4) 53.50 B R B' U' D R U R' D2 F L' B' D2 B2 R' B' D2 L R U D' R2 F' U' F2
5) 1:03.94 U R2 D' U' L F U' D R U2 R2 F' L2 U2 L R' B' D' B' U' R2 U' F' B R'
6) 1:09.31 U' R L D F U R F2 U R D2 R2 B2 D' B U' F U L R2 B' R' L' B' D
7) 56.38 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B' F U2 R B D' F B2 D U' L2 U2 F2 U2 D' F' U' R F
8) (47.75) U' L2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 F U2 R' L F' B' U' D F L B2 U2 D B D R U2 L
9) 53.39 R F R L2 B2 F' L' B' L B2 F2 D F2 B2 U' B R U R L B R2 B2 F2 D2
10) 51.47 U D F2 D L F B' L' B F U' R' D2 U' R' B' U2 L2 F' B' U2 D' R' D2 F
11) 1:03.03 U' L' U2 B L' B' L2 B' L2 U' B L U' R2 U' F' U F D R U2 R' U R' L
12) 48.33 L2 U B2 F L' F L2 R' D' B D' F' D B' R' B F2 R2 F D L U D2 R' F

I think it was the looking into the Human Thistlethwaite method that took me under.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Woo-hoo!! Finally sub 30 average of 12 for Square-1!!     

Statistics for 12-15-2008 21:46:41

Average: 29.85
Standard Deviation: 4.26
Best Time: 21.11
Worst Time: 43.27
Individual Times:
1.	28.69	(-5,5) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (0,1) / (-5,2) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,4) /
2.	29.72	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (2,3) / (3,4) / (0,1) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (1,5)
3.	37.01	(0,5) / (1,-5) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (-4,3) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-2,2) /
4.	27.26	(0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (2,1) / (2,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (4,4) / (-4,0)
5.	33.39	(1,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (-5,2) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (6,0)
6.	(21.11)	(6,3) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (2,3) / (1,1) / (-3,2) / (-3,2) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3)
7.	26.16	(6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-5,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-1,3) /
8.	34.51	(-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,1) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (3,0) / (-4,1) / (-4,1) / (-3,4) / (2,1) /
9.	31.25	(0,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) /
10.	21.36	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (1,0) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (6,3)
11.	29.13	(4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (5,5) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (2,3) /
12.	(37.08)	(-5,0) / (-3,5) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-4,1) / (2,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (4,2) / (6,4)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2008)

Scigatt said:


> I think it was the looking into the Human Thistlethwaite method that took me under.



... please learn a real method? Like Heise? Or at least Roux or Petrus?


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 16, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Scigatt said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was the looking into the Human Thistlethwaite method that took me under.
> ...



It was just curiosity...I mean, it's completely different than Petrus or Fridrich(and I suspect Roux and Heise), and if I can get good at it, who knows?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, it's completely different... but it's also very slow and not especially efficient. I doubt you'll be able to get under about 30 seconds with it.


----------



## Winston (Dec 16, 2008)

I attained my personal best single and average solve for the 5x5x5 today. Just started casual V-5 solving 3 weeks ago 

Average: 3:19.31 min
Best time: 3:09.52 min 
Worst time: 3:46.05 min
Individual times: 3:15.11, (3:46.05), 3:14.72, 3:28.09, (3:09.52)

Previous BA was around 3:30 min, but decided to have another go at taking an average. Still nowhere near many of you guys out there, but I'll try to sub 3 soon enough


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 16, 2008)

Winston said:


> I attained my personal best single and average solve for the 5x5x5 today. Just started casual V-5 solving 3 weeks ago
> 
> Average: 3:19.31 min
> Best time: 3:09.52 min
> ...



nice job 
you inspired me to do another average of 5 on CM.
Average: 2:06.02
Best time: 2:01.88
Worst time: 2:24.59
Individual times: 2:05.38, 2:07.41, 2:24.59, 2:05.28, 2:01.88

2:05.38 had really bad centres, 2:24.59 I lost concentration , and I missed sub 2 on the last one because of a stupid set up move which i undid wrongly at first.


----------



## Zava (Dec 16, 2008)

whoah, what happened?
2x2:
Average: 3,14
Standard Deviation: 0,63
Best Time: 1,56
Worst Time: 4,19

2.41 2.66 4.19 4.09 3.09 1.56 3.56 4.15 3.55 2.46 2.91 2.50
RA of 15 solves, the next was a dnf, did wrong xll. only 1.56 and 2.50 were lucky

also, last 5 solves:
Average: 2,99
Standard Deviation: 0,43
Best Time: 2,46
Worst Time: 4,15


----------



## coinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Pyraminx Crystal 6:57.68. Getting better every day!
This is a fun puzzel i would recommend!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > RUR'F'RU2R'U2R'FRURU2R'U'
> ...



    
After finding and using many original PLLs that I consider to be fast, I finally have a supporter that is one of the fastest cubists I know!
Now I'm more determined to learn MGLS!
Should I just start now? (one case a day? or should I finish my OLLs first?)


----------



## Winston (Dec 17, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> nice job
> you inspired me to do another average of 5 on CM.
> Average: 2:06.02
> Best time: 2:01.88
> ...



You inspired me to take a 10 of 12 average for 5x5 with your sub-2 solve, and I got 3:22.03 min, still need to work on consistency  P.B. of 3:04.30 min, freaky half-completed tredges waiting right there after centers


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 17, 2008)

118 cubes in 1 hour., 

PLLs(Yes, I keep track of them)
F, T, U, F, V, J, T, V, F, A, E, G, J, U, U, J, R, Z, G, U, A, Y, Skip, R, U, Z, E, A, J, A, V, V, G, A, U, N, G, G, Y, R, U, A, R, A, N, E, G, A, A, R, G, J, J, R, E, ?, G, G, F,, A, J, V, Z, G, H, G, V, Y, G, A, J, R, A, V, G, Z, R, Y, R, Z, A, A, R, A, G, V, G, R, R, G, V, H, F, R, F, R, A, G, U, U, U, Z, G, Skip, U. T, F, ?, H,F, U, A, Z,


Two of them got lost in translation between me and the scrambler.

I hope to get to 150 by the end of winter break.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I would think that it's better to start MGLS now because if you know that then the OLL's won't be very useful.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



If I liked MU algs I would use your Z perm, its the best MU I've seen yet. I will also be switching to this R-perm, its great.


----------



## abr71310 (Dec 17, 2008)

Broke sub-45 average - December 17, 2008 (progress chart!)
5:	00:38.78	x
4:	00:47.74	x
3:	00:46.75	x
2:	00:48.60	x
1:	00:36.84	x
Average: 00:43.74 Best: 00:36.84
Avg. 5: 00:43.74 3 of 5: 00:44.42
Avg. 10: 00:43.74 10 of 12: --:--.--

Next goal: Sub-40, 10 of 12. (this was only 3 of 5, yes, but I'm pretty sure I'll keep it up! )


----------



## abr71310 (Dec 17, 2008)

12:	00:41.88	x
11:	00:44.08	x
10:	00:44.07	x
9:	00:48.77	x
8:	00:37.37	x
7:	00:47.67	x
6:	00:51.62	x
5:	00:38.78	x
4:	00:47.74	x
3:	00:46.75	x
2:	00:48.60	x
1:	00:36.84	x
Average: 00:44.51 Best: 00:36.84
Avg. 5: 00:43.23 3 of 5: 00:43.34
Avg. 10: 00:44.87 10 of 12: 00:44.97

Whew, in 12 i got 44.97...

Yay I'm improving! <3


----------



## ryannn (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got my first cube 4 days ago and finally got below 2 minutes using F2L method


----------



## mpohl100 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday I got a time of 9.44 seconds at the 3x3

Scramble: B2 R2 B' F L2 U L2 B F L R D2 U2 L2 R' D2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 B' U R U
scrambled with white on top and green on the front, cross on the blue side

Cross: x D' R' F (3)
F2L-1: U2 L' U L (4)
F2L-2: U R U R' U R U R' (8)
F2L-3: y2 U' R U' R' (4)
F2L-4: U L' U L U' L' U L (8)
OLL: y' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' (12)
PLL: (U) l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (10)

That makes a total of 49 moves.

Now my question:

Would you guys consider this solve lucky or non-lucky?
I know that many of you say that full step=non-lucky, but if you look at this scramble you can see a already solved C/E pair which is obviously not affected during the 3 MOVE cross. IMO this is very rare and lucky.

I'm not sure what to think about it 
SO please guys HELP ME OUT!!

Thanks in advance 
Michael


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 18, 2008)

mpohl100 said:


> Would you guys consider this solve lucky or non-lucky?
> I know that many of you say that full step=non-lucky, but if you look at this scramble you can see a already solved C/E pair which is obviously not affected during the 3 MOVE cross. IMO this is very rare and lucky.


It's non-lucky, but there's no reason to consider that anything important. I had a 9.24 on Saturday that was essentially like yours: 2-move cross, easy first-pair lookahead, and normal/long ending.


----------



## mpohl100 (Dec 18, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> mpohl100 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you guys consider this solve lucky or non-lucky?
> ...


thanks Lucas for your response and congrats on your non-lucky 9.24

BTW Are you planning to come to the German Nationals 2009?
I'd really appreciate it if you'd come


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2008)

I passed a difficult song on Stepmania. (You probably don't know the song, here's someone else's video showing it off. As he says "The end is MASHMASHMASH".)


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 19, 2008)

My accomplishment: When I first started the off-topic failure thread today, everyone else started making their own "accomplishments" and "failures" thread in every category. lol


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 19, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> My accomplishment: When I first started the off-topic failure thread today, everyone else started making their own "accomplishments" and "failures" thread in every category. lol



Mine: I started this thread before any of the other people that made those other threads besides the speedcubing and blindfolded sections.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 19, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > My accomplishment: When I first started the off-topic failure thread today, everyone else started making their own "accomplishments" and "failures" thread in every category. lol
> ...



yeah. I think I take that back now, and it should go in the failure thread because after I started the off-topic failure this forum turned into a disaster, and most of the ones don't even make sense (such as the accomplished accomplishment thread)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 19, 2008)

for 4x4:

[23:00] -micro501- DWoner's 12 Individual Times: 1:08.36, (1:03.91), 1:15.86, 1:17.10, 1:15.27, 1:09.34, 1:07.00, 1:08.51, 1:13.70, 1:09.40, (1:18.08), 1:07.87 
[23:00] -micro501- DWoner's Average: 1:11.24, Best Time: 1:03.91 Worst Time: 1:18.08 
[23:00] <DWoner> wtf 1:11.24 avg? 
[23:00] <DWoner> PB by more than 2 sec


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2008)

I solved the 20x20 supercube!

Total time: *4:47:51.18*
Approximate # of moves: 10,800
Method: Centers last
Why: Much better recognition/lookahead for centers!
# of centers solved (with commutators): 1,944
Total # of pieces: 2,168
UWR?: I think so! The best other time I have seen is 10:54:54.
Would I solve a physical one: NO

Okay, so, for the past few weeks I've been spending 15 minutes here and there solving the 20x20 supercube on Gabbasoft. (The save-on-quit feature was helpful.) I don't like my turnspeed on it too much (I got to 10000 moves in about 4h25, so approximately ~0.62 moves/sec, whereas on Iso I did ~1.5 for the 20x20x20), but it's the only one I know of that does huge supercubes. Anyway, I finally solved it today. I experienced the infamous Gabbasoft supercube bug where the cube doesn't explode (I wonder why...?), but I did take proof-screenshots of all six sides just to make sure it was solved. Anyway, I beat the last level of Gabba, and now I never have to play with it again ;-)

By the way, the solve time is the program's time, i.e. the sum total time of all sessions I spent solving this cube. The timer didn't stop, but that is the time when I took the first proof screenshot. I'm happy it was so fast, because I really had no idea how long it would take, so this was a pleasant surprise.

Oh yeah, and I solved it one-handed (i.e. using only the mouse)  I think there are some Gabbasoft shortcuts involving keyboard keys, but I haven't bothered to take a look at them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 19, 2008)

wow qq thats amazing! so few people can even do that on a non-super 20x20x20. The only keyboard shortcuts I know of on gabbasoft are just to make half turns in one movement or make rotations more accurate.

My accomplishment:

23 moves HTM FMC, see weekly comp 51 for details, too lazy to copy and paste.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> The only keyboard shortcuts I know of on gabbasoft are just to make half turns in one movement or make rotations more accurate.


Exactly, I didn't think that was worth giving up the one-handedness


----------



## coinman (Dec 19, 2008)

Pyraminx Crystal singel 5:36.80.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 19, 2008)

Insane 3x3x3 average of 5:

Statistics for 12-19-2008 10:57:11

Average: 14.28
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best Time: 11.97
Worst Time: 16.61
Individual Times:
1.	(11.97)	R' D B2 F D2 U' B D U' L2 B D2 U2 L R B2 F2 L R' B2 D L' D' L U'

2.	(16.61)	L R' B' L' B R B' F2 U2 L D2 U2 L F' U2 R2 B2 F2 R B U2 R F U' L

3.	16.39	L2 D' F2 U' B2 F U' L R' B U2 B2 F2 L2 D U' L2 B2 F' L U L2 R2 D' U2

4.	13.89	B' L' D' U2 R' D2 U2 B' F2 D B' F R' B' L' F2 L2 R' U2 B F2 L' R D U2

5.	12.56	D2 U' F L R2 B' R' U L R2 U' R' F2 L' D R' U2 B2 F' U R B2 F2 D2 U

All Non-lucky


----------



## yurivish (Dec 19, 2008)

Sub-20 with ZZ. ^_^

Average: 19.53

Solves: 

00:19.53

00:20.88

00:21.08

00:18.35

00:20.28

00:20.05

00:16.28

00:19.78

(00:16.23)

(00:22.12)

00:22.07

00:21.40


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm getting a lot better at 4x4:

Average: 1:18.07
Individual Times: 1:15.17, 1:15.41, 1:24.84, 1:14.86, 1:21.81, 1:17.78, 1:15.97, (1:26.69), 1:25.36, 1:16.00, 1:13.52, (1:06.19)

The last solve was a PB by ~ 3 seconds, and was non-lucky.

I <3 my new cube.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 20, 2008)

I finally did a sub-10 on 6x6x6 (gabbasoft)
my IRL cube locks and pops a lot, so I don't even get sub 20

(frank's mod here I come)


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

I memorized all of my 4lll algorithms!


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, awesome day for speedsolving:

Sq-1 PB: 1:02.80
4x4 PB: 1:09.89 => 1:06.19 => 1:03.62


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 21, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > The only keyboard shortcuts I know of on gabbasoft are just to make half turns in one movement or make rotations more accurate.
> ...



Nice solve, QQ!
I didn't know that you didn't know the short cuts on gabbasoft! I thought you knew it and you hated it so much that you had to reverse the buttons for half turn and rotation.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I thought you knew it and you hated it so much that you had to reverse the buttons for half turn and rotation.


Well, I knew it at one point. But when I chose the Iso shortcuts I picked what felt comfortable to me, without worrying about what other programs did.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 21, 2008)

4 days ago - first sub 1:50 4x4 solve (1:48) I NEED LUBE ON IT
2 days ago - first sub 3:00 5x5 solve (2:53)
today - put canola oil on my 3yr old (actually started cubing around 3.5 months ago) rubiks cube and beat my PB like 10 times ... the first lube ive ever used ... got sub 25 seconds (24.60) ... shouldve had a 23 but i didnt turn one side ........ I CANT WAIT TO GET MY FIRST DIY AND CRC LUBE W/ IT FOR XMAS, 5 DAYS!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 21, 2008)

did a 15.94 solve using:
3CFCEP


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2008)

4:31 PLL time attack. On square-1! Using Jason Baum's method. I know the time is terrible, but I'm just happy that I can actually get through all 21 PLLs now.

I used images to memorize the few I was still having trouble remembering - it's a nice strategy that I think I'll use more in the future when trying to memorize confusing algorithms. Hopefully eventually I'll get where they're in muscle memory and I can forget the images - it seems like it's already starting to happen.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 in 32.07 on the Heise Sim
> ...


nyeh, I use weird controls
oh and my new PB is 23.xx, I usually get between 25 and 35, not too consistent


----------



## n00bcubix (Dec 21, 2008)

yay, 1st place in DSC
that's an accomplishment!


----------



## Faz (Dec 21, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> yay, 1st place in DSC
> that's an accomplishment!



what was your average?


----------



## n00bcubix (Dec 21, 2008)

14.07 for finals and 13.96 for first round :]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

27.09 Square-1 average of 12!


----------



## Faz (Dec 21, 2008)

Average: 2:47.48
Standard Deviation: 13.02
Best Time: 2:28.00
Worst Time: 3:43.08
Individual Times:
2:53.22, 2:33.62, 3:11.16, 2:33.27, 2:28.47, 2:58.17, 2:38.20, (3:43.08), 2:58.86, 2:51.23, 2:48.62, (2:28.00)


Megaminx - got it yesterday, i can finally stop doing sims.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2008)

finally got a 3x3 sub-15 average 

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sat Dec 20 23:47:56 EST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
*Average: 14.82*

Fastest Time: 12.50
Slowest Time: 15.78
Standard Deviation: 00.98 

Individual Times:
15.75 L2 B R' D' R2 F' R' B R B2 L' R F' U2 D2 R2 F2 D' L B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L
15.66 U2 D L' F R' U' D' F2 R L F' R D' L' F' D2 F U2 R2 L B' F' U' B2 L'
14.92 D B2 D L' B D' F R2 F' L2 R' D2 R2 L U2 F2 D2 B F R2 F U2 R' L F2
14.93 L F' D' U R2 U F D2 U F R2 F' L R F B2 R' D2 R' B2 R F D B D
14.28 F' R L F' U' B2 D F2 B L2 F R2 D' U' L B2 D R2 B F' U L U D2 L
14.95 R2 L2 U D2 L2 U2 D' F2 B L' R D2 F U2 R2 D' L2 R U' L' B' R' U' B2 U2
14.21 R' L' U F' L2 F B L U B2 U R2 D2 U' F' D U2 L U2 L' B2 D L D' F2
13.79 U' D2 F' R2 F2 D U' B' L2 U B' L D R2 L B2 U2 L' F D2 F L2 F L B2
(15.78) B' F' U F L2 B U2 D L2 U2 R2 B D R' F D' B R B' D2 L2 D2 L F2 D2
15.64 D' B D B' U L2 B F' R F D' L' B D F2 D F2 L' D' L F R2 B F' D
(12.50) F' B' L D2 F' U2 B' F D2 B2 F D2 L' R' F' D R' B' U2 F D R2 F' L F
15.38 D F2 L2 R2 D U B2 F' L' B2 L' D' L' D U' B2 D F' R D F' B D' U' F


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes! My first sub20 averaege of 12! 

Average: 19.77

Times:
19.25, 19.13, 19.03, (15.36), 21.78, (22.18), 20.61, 17.21, 18.65, 21.11, 21.33


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 21, 2008)

YES! 
Average: 13,99
Standard Deviation: 1,69
Best Time: 11,19
Worst Time: 18,31
Individual Times:
1.	13,67	R' D' B2 R2 D' U L' D' U2 B2 F U B' L D2 R2 D' L' R' U L F2 D2 U' L'
2.	13,56	B' R' D' U F2 D2 U' F L R2 U B2 F L2 R D' B2 U L R' B2 F' D B F2
3.	16,52	B' U' R2 U2 R2 B' D' U' L D' L D' L2 R' F L' R' B' F2 R U L2 U B' F'
4.	14,52	F2 D U2 F2 L' R2 U L' R' F2 D2 B' U B R2 D2 U' F U' F D U' B' L' R2
5.	17,09	D2 B2 D' R D2 B F2 U B' D' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B L U B F2 U2 L F'
6.	14,88	L' U' B2 R2 U B2 L D B' L2 R U' L' R F L' R B2 D L2 D2 B2 D U L
7.	13,27	L R' U R U' L R' F2 R' U2 L R2 U F2 U' B' L' D L B2 F2 L' D U B2
8.	(18,31)	L R2 U2 L R' D2 U' L D2 B' L' R B R' D U' R2 B F' D2 L D' F D R'
9.	12,45	B F R D' F U2 B2 D L' R2 B' F2 D2 U B2 F2 R F2 L' B D U2 F2 L D2
10.	12,20	F2 U' L R2 U2 R D U2 B2 L2 R B2 F2 R' D U' L2 R U' R' B2 F L' B2 U
11.	(11,19)	U2 L R F R2 B' F' L2 D U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 B R2 D U R F2 L' R U L2
12.	11,70	D2 F D2 L B2 F' D U2 B2 F' R2 D' U' F2 R2 D U2 F D B2 F L2 R2 B D

And 12.12 avg of 5, all nonlucky! 15.39 avg of 60! 9.92 OLL skip! more '!'!!! Used my storebought, my DIY is still not as good.


----------



## Zava (Dec 21, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> yay, 1st place in DSC
> that's an accomplishment!



hey Jun, congrats!


----------



## FrankMorris (Dec 22, 2008)

I decided that I should get off my lazy ass and remember how to solve the square 1 again. Two days ago I was getting times like 2:30 and junk. Last night I did a 62.28 avg.

Yes it is slow, but dammit I am ok with it.


----------



## n00bcubix (Dec 22, 2008)

Zava said:


> n00bcubix said:
> 
> 
> > yay, 1st place in DSC
> ...



Thanks


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 22, 2008)

Average 10 of 12: 00:25.52
Using Petrus!


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 22, 2008)

4 days from ground zero:

Sq-1

Average: 1:03.46
Standard Deviation: 8.49
Best Time: 45.66
Worst Time: 1:40.95
Individual Times:
1.	1:10.45
2.	1:01.58
3.	54.27
4.	49.48
5.	1:00.76
6.	(1:40.95)
7.	1:08.84
8.	1:16.20
9.	1:13.17
10.	(45.66)
11.	53.97
12.	1:05.84

I'm getting better. I need to learn better EP algs, because currently EP takes up > 1/3 of my solve. The 1:40 was a shape that took 30 secs to resolve, parity and a H perm, which takes a while for me to resolve with only one alg.


----------



## Winston (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally, a sub-2 min average on the 4x4, and on my crappy Rubik's Revenge as well! My Eastsheen kinda exploded on me yesterday so I decided to put it aside. Still not a decent average yet, but I hope I'll improve further with more practice, and perhaps a better cube 

Average: 1:59.04
Best time: 1:37.83
Worst time: 2:26.28
Individual times:
1) 1:55.68
2) 2:02.88
3) 1:58.78
4) 2:05.16
5) (2:26.28)
6) 2:12.41
7) 2:01.84
8) 1:45.72
9) 1:57.05
10) 1:56.11
11) (1:37.83)
12) 1:54.77

I decided to take a 10 of 12 average for 3x3 as well, and I beat my previous BA of 21.88 with 20.18. Could have been sub-20 if not for the 24.22, but I have to admit that most of the sub-20 solves came from easy PLL cases(U,T,J etc.), so I'm probably nowhere near sub-20 standards yet 

Average: 20.18
Best time: 15.56
Worst time: 25.68
Individual times:
1) 18.58
2) 21.46
3) (25.68)
4) (15.56)
5) 19.33
6) 24.22
7) 18.08
8) 19.41
9) 20.08
10) 19.21
11) 18.66
12) 22.78


----------



## minsarker (Dec 25, 2008)

first sub 1min solve, been cubing 1 month!

first sub 1:20 average also!

first 5:00 flat 4x4 solve also! (not great but hey, with a 1 min 3x3, ouch)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 26, 2008)

25.73 average of 100
4 sub-20 solves, all sub-19.
Best RA 23.03


Sweet.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 26, 2008)

broke my PB of 18.10 for 3x3

i got 16.99 sec today with my type A third model with type E centers and D core..would have been 15 sec but i stopped the time a bit l8 (darn spacebar)..skip PL BTW


----------



## Garmon (Dec 26, 2008)

V cube 6 first ever timed solve: 13:34.13 I think I can Sub 10 without the POPs, then practice and Mod maybe sub 8 or less.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 26, 2008)

19.81 3x3 Average of 5! (My second sub-20!)

(25.63), 19.39, 20.67, 19.38, (15.31)

Scramble for the last one: F U' F' U L' F D' L F D B D' R B U L D' R D' R' D2 R2 F D' L'


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 26, 2008)

omgwtfbbq
YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY
I just swam on the floor for 5 mins....1:48.44 5x5 single 
centres last ftw!       
YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 26, 2008)

sub 30 3x3 reached 28.42 avg


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 26, 2008)

MistArts said:


> 19.81 3x3 Average of 5! (My second sub-20!)
> 
> (25.63), 19.39, 20.67, 19.38, (15.31)
> 
> Scramble for the last one: F U' F' U L' F D' L F D B D' R B U L D' R D' R' D2 R2 F D' L'



really? I'm quite surprised. I thought we are at about the same speed. I get at least one average of 5 sub-20 every time I bother to have a session over 20 solves. In fact, sub-18 averages of 5 isn't uncommon. (Then again, over 22 isn't that uncommon either.)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 19.81 3x3 Average of 5! (My second sub-20!)
> ...



I have been practicing 2x2 and FM too much...


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 26, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



I didn't practice them for a while. I've been doing 3x3 BLD and 3x3 speed a little, and not much besides that.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 26, 2008)

1:33.63 5x5x5 solve.

unbelievable. my old PB was 2:05 for a LONG time, then it jumped all the way two to 1:49 for just as long, the i got a 1:41 and three days later BAM! sub-100... way sub-100!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 26, 2008)

4x4

Average: 1:08.74, Best Time: 1:00.70 Worst Time: 1:17.58
Individual Times: 1:06.71, 1:09.87, 1:02.35, 1:12.38, 1:07.41, (1:00.70), (1:17.58), 1:13.66, 1:06.22, 1:13.57, 1:07.12, 1:08.18

1:06.22 was an interesting solve, OLL was parity, and PLL was parity.

I'm glad I finally got this.


----------



## Faz (Dec 27, 2008)

He's catching up..........


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 27, 2008)

Woah, I love my v5. I just got an awesome new pb average of 5
Average: 2:45.81
Standard Deviation: 5.72
Best Time: 2:28.55
Worst Time: 3:17.43
Individual Times:
1.	2:49.86	B b2 f' F D u b' r2 B L B' F D2 U B2 b2 f2 F2 l' r2 R b' u' B2 f F' u2 R' U2 R' D2 b2 r' R' B' b d f2 U2 r2 f2 L' F' u' L R d2 B f U L2 b2 u2 L' D r B F' r R'
2.	(2:28.55)	F' U2 B2 D2 U' F U2 r F' D' l2 R2 d' F2 L' l r' R D L' F' L2 R F L2 l2 r R b' R' d2 U' f l B b f2 F D' d u U' L2 B' b f F R2 D2 B' R2 u2 b' r' U B L' d2 L' D
3.	2:37.72	l D d2 F u2 b2 f' l2 r' f' r U' l d2 U2 L b2 f' l F' L2 D d2 u2 L l r2 R' U2 B' L U' L r' R2 B' L2 r B' U' l D2 d u l u b2 D2 R2 d U L2 r2 R2 b F2 u2 U l2 R'
4.	(3:17.43)	F' u R2 F' d F2 l2 r R' F2 R2 B2 b2 r' d u U2 L d' R' D2 L D' U R f L' U' B2 D b2 u' f l2 D L r F D2 d2 u2 U L2 l u' B U2 L2 r f l2 r' B2 d2 B' b' u r' f U
5.	2:49.84	F' u2 b' D' B R2 u2 R2 D' L' l2 r2 d' u2 f2 F2 u2 R2 d u l' B2 L' d2 r' D2 f L2 D2 U' B2 r' F2 L' B2 b f D2 f2 L f u2 U l' U' B' u2 L l2 d2 B D r d' f u2 R' b D d2


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 27, 2008)

*Average: 13.37*
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 11.74
Worst Time: 14.84
Individual Times:
13.63, 13.95, 12.95, 13.84, 13.56, 13.63, (14.84), (11.74), 12.34, *13.37*, 12.87, 13.58

Im so leet.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 27, 2008)

1:27.19 on 4x4! First sub-90!


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 27, 2008)

5:56 on my 6x6 I received for Christmas. I average around 7-8 minutes still.


----------



## Faz (Dec 27, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> *Woah, I love my v5.* I just got an awesome new pb average of 5
> Average: 2:45.81
> Standard Deviation: 5.72
> Best Time: 2:28.55
> ...





Same here:
2:13.90, 2:24.78, 2:06.36, 2:17.40, 2:20.87	= 2:17.39 average


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 27, 2008)

another sub-15 3x3x3 average  now I must work on consistency...

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sat Dec 27 01:17:10 EST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 14.75

Fastest Time: 13.06
Slowest Time: 16.76
Standard Deviation: 01.10 

Individual Times:

15.10 R' F2 U2 L' D B' D2 U F2 L2 B' R D' B' U2 R L' D' F' B' D' R' U B' D
15.95 D2 U2 R2 U F U2 F2 U R D R2 F2 R2 F' R U2 F2 B' R2 U R2 L' U F' D2
13.91 R2 F2 B2 L' R U R' F R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L' F L2 B' F' L R2 D2 R D2 R
14.10 U2 L2 D2 R2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' B F L2 F' U D2 L2 B' R' U B F2 R
13.86 L2 D2 F' D2 B' R' F2 L U' L' U' D L R' B' R' D' R B' R' F2 R L' U D
16.17 F' U' B' F' D2 R' L' D' R D' B2 L2 R F2 L2 D L R U L2 D F2 R2 D2 F
13.06 U L R' U' R U2 L2 B' D2 L D2 U B2 U' D' L D' L' F2 D' L F' L2 U R'
15.19 D F2 U2 B' U' L F2 U' B U' R' F R' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R U F' U2 D F D'
14.23 B' U' R' U D' F' B2 U R' F L2 D' F R2 D2 R D F L' F D F R2 U L
16.76 L' R2 U D' B' D' U' L2 F2 D2 B' D L B D2 F' R F' U B F2 L D' U L'
14.01 U' D2 B2 R' U L2 F' B' U' B L U' F2 U L2 U' R' B' U R' F2 D' U F L2
14.65 B2 U' D' B2 L U2 F L R D2 B2 R2 U D2 B' D U' L2 D2 B R' D L2 U D2


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, this made me excited. What with my job, and also moving to a new apartment this month, I haven't practiced at all for 19 days. I keep a log of my practice times which is how I know how many days it's been. This morning I got out my cube to see what would happen if I took an average. For not having practiced in a long time, I was very happy with the result!

15.25, 15.05, 17.33, (18.88), 13.73, 13.50, 14.81, 14.86, 18.22, 16.05, 15.97, (12.26) = 15.48

14.14, 13.46, 15.31, 14.54, 14.52, 13.46, (12.71), 15.03, 16.61, (18.17), 15.85, 15.37 = 14.83

Neither of these averages is a RA, and I did them back to back. The sub-15 is a very good average for me, even when I was practicing regularly! Yay!

I hate taking breaks from cubing, because I'm always afraid of becoming rusty or forgetting recently learned algs. I'm glad to have maintained my cubing through this break, and I'm very glad to have time to practice again!

Chris


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 27, 2008)

I found my cubes after coming home for the winter break. >.>


----------



## Escher (Dec 27, 2008)

yay, 6:31 first ever 5x5 solve!
i did my first 7x7 (which was also my first cube above a 4x4) just beforehand, and used multi reduction for the last 4 pentedges, so i knew how to do it. i still dont know how to solve tredge parities though...


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 28, 2008)

New best 4x4 average - 1:16.94
Individual Times: 1:18.92, 1:08.75, *(1:23.48)*, 1:21.41, 1:16.73, 1:17.80, 1:10.56, 1:18.39, 1:12.70, *1:23.48*, (1:07.30), 1:20.61

Do I get a prize for that?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> New best 4x4 average - 1:16.94
> Individual Times: 1:18.92, 1:08.75, *(1:23.48)*, 1:21.41, 1:16.73, 1:17.80, 1:10.56, 1:18.39, 1:12.70, *1:23.48*, (1:07.30), 1:20.61
> 
> Do I get a prize for that?


No, because you put parentheses around the wrong solve.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 28, 2008)

That's the way that Jnet does it and I don't want to go against the will of Jnet.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 28, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> *Average: 13.37*
> Standard Deviation: 0.48
> Best Time: 11.74
> Worst Time: 14.84
> ...



No you're just a PatrickJameson.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2008)

I got my first sub-15 average of 12 on 3x3 ever! 

The funny thing is, I was using Japanese color scheme.  I stickered one of my new DIYs with the Japanese scheme earlier today, because I wanted to have at least one cube with that color scheme, and after a few hours I felt like recording a couple of dozen times to see how fast I could get. This popped out:

13.89 14.24 14.17 16.28 13.66 (16.98) (12.74) 14.74 14.43 16.37 15.25 14.24 => 14.73


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > New best 4x4 average - 1:16.94
> ...



I must be missing something, how are the parentheses around the wrong solve?

Chris


----------



## pjk (Dec 28, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure he is joking (hence the smiley at the end), since there are two times that are exactly the same, and they also share the time of the slowest solve(s) of the average.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 28, 2008)

with 2 sub 20's
my best average of ten for 3x3: 22.03

1:	00:21.67	
2:	00:22.91	
3:	00:21.75	
4:	00:25.12	
5:	00:20.97	
6:	00:19.83	
7:	00:24.32	
8:	00:22.43	
9:	00:22.08	
10:	00:19.21


----------



## Escher (Dec 28, 2008)

new PB average of 5 - 14.94!

14.57, (16.10), 14.92, (14.28), 15.34.

all of them were full step, the first three were all EPLLs however, the fourth was a 3 look LL (with a V i think), and the last had a massive lockup on the last few moves of a Y perm, which is surprisingly difficult to replicate.

7 months and 23 days work 

and now im going to look even MORE inconsistent than i normally am...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 28, 2008)

10.44 single PB, nonlucky and no skipped steps. 8-move T-oll and U perm. A solve from an avg of 100 that was 16.17 :/ It had a moment with sub15 avg.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 28, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
                         
                         
HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





Statistics for 12-28-2008 15:51:16

Average: 12.47
Standard Deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 10.90
Worst Time: 17.58
Individual Times: 
1.	13.00	D' L' R F2 U2 L R D L R F2 U' R2 D2 U2 L U' B' R' B' F2 D2 L' B F2 
2.	12.13	F U B2 F L2 B' F2 U' L R2 U F' L R D L2 D U2 B' F D2 L2 R U2 L 
3.	11.13	F L R2 B' F D2 B2 D F L' D' U2 B' L R' D2 B F' D U B2 U L' R U2 
4.	13.55	R2 D' L2 U' B' F2 D U' L R D' B2 R' U F' D U L2 D' U R' U2 L' U' F' 
5.	13.64	U L D U R' F' L U L R D U' F' R' B' F2 U L' R2 B2 F U' L' R2 F2 
6.	(17.58)	D2 U B' L R' D2 F2 D B2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 R' D' U2 R B U2 L' R2 D' L' R 
7.	10.94	F' D U2 R' D F2 D U' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B L' B2 F L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' R' 
8.	11.75	R D' U B F L R2 B2 R' D U' L' R' B F2 L2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 R D2 F U 
9.	(10.90)	B' L' D F2 U2 L' U F2 L2 R2 D R B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B L F2 D' L R' U R 
10.	12.49	R F2 R B2 F U' R2 B L D' B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 B' F2 D U' R U2 
11.	11.81	L2 R2 B' F R' D2 U' F R2 U B2 F L' D2 F' L R' B' F' R B L' R' D2 R 
12.	14.27	B2 L' R' U2 B' F D2 L' D U2 B2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F L B F2 R B' L2 D' B2


----------



## Zava (Dec 28, 2008)

recently I got a 11.93 avg of 12, with a 11.31 avg of 5 (first 5 solves)
times were: 10.05 11.94 11.94 9.86 13.15 13.25 11.91 (13.97) 12.78 12.47 (8.75) 11.97
ridiculous. sometimes I'm possessed by some brutal skills. no sup14s 
both sub10s were pll skips.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice job Zava!


I did 100 2gen solves (2 pops, mean of the other 98 = 8.22 sec). The best average of 12 was
8.36 6.61 (3.36) 10.33 (11.76+) 6.90 6.89 5.80 5.74 7.89 6.62 7.62 = 7.28


----------



## Faz (Dec 29, 2008)

1:48 megaminx solve.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 29, 2008)

F' L' R D L' R' D L F2 D2 R2 B' R U L2 U R2 L' F B' U2 R B2 F' R2 

R B2 R' B R2 L' B' R B' L2 B2 D' B' . L D2 L D2 L2 D2 L2
. = [B R B', L]
R B2 R' B R2 L' B' R B' L2 B2 D' R : B' L B R' B' D2 L D2 L2 D2 L2
: = [R' D' R, U']
R B2 R' B R2 L' B' R B' L2 B2 D2 R U' R' D R U B' L B R' B' D2 L D2 L2 D2 L2 (29HTM)

 I believe that is my seventh sub-30.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 29, 2008)

Average: 13,94
Standard Deviation: 1,13
Best Time: 11,61
Worst Time: 15,95
Individual Times:
1.	14,66	R B D' B' F2 D' L' R2 D B' F L2 B2 D' L2 D U' F D2 U' L' R' D U' L'
2.	15,41	F L' R B' F D' B2 F2 D2 B L B L' R' B' F' L' R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' L' U
3.	14,09	L2 R2 D L' R2 D U2 R U2 F' U' L B' L B F' D L2 U' L F2 R2 B' F2 U'
4.	11,70	F' R B2 F U L2 R' U2 L R D L2 D U' B U B2 L B F2 L F2 L2 R' U2
5.	(11,61)	D B' F2 R F2 D B D' B F' L F' R' D F' D B F2 D2 B' F2 L' B2 L U
6.	15,31	B U' L R2 B L' R' D2 U B' D' L R2 B2 D' U2 F L2 R' D2 R' U L2 R F
7.	(15,95)	D2 U2 R2 B U' L2 D U B' F U2 B2 R D2 U B F D F' D2 U' B2 F2 U B2
8.	14,36	B U B F2 R B2 D2 L R2 B2 D' R B' F2 L R' D' L D2 U B2 L' F' L2 U2
9.	12,69	L' R' D2 R' D2 B D B2 F D U2 L' D U2 B2 D U L2 R' U B L' R' F2 L2
10.	14,58	D2 R2 D U2 F2 D' B' F D2 U L' B F' L2 D R U B' F2 L D2 B2 F' D F'
11.	13,67	R2 U2 B F' D2 B2 F U' F' U L R B2 D' U' F' U2 L' B2 D R D' F U2 R'
12.	12,98	U L R2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 D U' B2 F' L2 R2 F' R B2 D U' B L' D2 U R' U

Part of an avg of 100 which is 15.55 which is ok, aiming for sub15. Storebought cubes wooooooo!


----------



## MistArts (Dec 29, 2008)

Too easy scrambles. (3 XLL skips and 1 OLL skip)

(2.81), 4.65, (8.25), 3.65, 4.58 = 4.29


----------



## blade740 (Dec 30, 2008)

16:32.59 square-1 BLD.

woot.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 30, 2008)

blade740 said:


> 16:32.59 square-1 BLD.
> 
> woot.



Nice! What is your method?
Especially, when turning it back to the cube shape, how do you keep track of the pieces? Unless you started from an easy shape?


----------



## PeterV (Dec 30, 2008)

4x4x4 PB: 2:53.xx. First sub-3 after a couple of 3:00.xx's (No parity helps). I know everyone will skim past this, but I'm quite happy after only a couple days of semi-serious practice.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > 16:32.59 square-1 BLD.
> ...



I traced the corners through cubeshape, then figured out a quick solution to solve all corners (ignoring edges) Basically, it was 2 twists to solve all but 2, then a J perm. After that, I traced all the edges to where they would be after solving that, and figured out a quick freestyle-type solution for those. It's not hard to do, really. It's just time-consuming to trace all those pieces.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 30, 2008)

finally got my mefferts 4x4 
1:03.53....i must sub 1 single....centres last ftw!


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just broke the sub-20 barrier!


----------



## byu (Dec 30, 2008)

I just managed to disassemble and reassemble a 4x4x4 Rubiks cube. Not much of an accomplishment, but i've never done it before, and it was just a little bit difficult.


----------



## joey (Dec 30, 2008)

13.54 avg
(9.33), 12.55, 14.56, 14.20, 13.29, 13.56, 14.11, (18.78), 14.85, 10.86, 13.39, 14.01
The 9.xx and 10.xx were both non-lucky, but easy.

ps: this was after only 2 hours sleep.


----------



## erc (Dec 30, 2008)

I broke my pyraminx pb today.
single:4.75 average:8.23
fantastic.


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 30, 2008)

Average: 2:01,73
Standard Deviation: 6,48
Best Time: 1:52,98
Worst Time: 2:17,85
Individual Times:
1.	1:58,86	Uw Fw' Rw2 R' Dw' Uw2 Lw' R2 F' Uw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 R Dw' U2 Rw R2 Uw' F Uw' B2 Fw' L Uw' Fw' Dw U F' U' L' Dw F R Fw' D2 B2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 B' F D2 Dw' Lw' R' D Dw' Uw U' Bw' Uw' U' L' Fw Dw2 U Bw U2
2.	1:59,34	F' Lw2 R F Lw2 B2 Rw Fw' Dw2 U' B2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw B' Rw' Dw2 B' Bw' R2 B' F' Uw' Fw2 U2 L2 R2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw' Bw L Rw R' B' Fw' Dw2 U B Bw2 L' Rw' B Rw' Bw' Fw F D' Bw2 Fw' Dw U2 Bw D Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2
3.	1:59,94	Rw Uw Fw' D Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' B2 L2 Rw' Dw' Fw Uw' B2 Dw' Fw2 R Fw2 Lw Dw Uw' F' U Fw2 Lw R Dw' Uw L' U' R Fw2 D Rw2 Fw L' Lw' Rw Dw2 Rw' R' Uw' L F' Lw' Dw L Lw2 Rw Dw' Rw B2 Lw2 Rw D Fw' L Bw
4.	2:11,59	Bw' Uw Lw' Dw Uw2 U' Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw L2 Dw2 U2 Bw Fw' Dw' U2 L2 B' Bw2 F Lw Dw B Bw Fw F2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' F' Dw2 Bw Lw' Bw2 F U Bw' U' Rw B' Bw Fw F' R' Dw2 Uw2 U2 F Uw' Lw Fw' Uw U2 L Rw2 Dw2 Lw D F'
5.	1:59,95	Dw' B2 Fw2 F Dw Lw R' B' Bw Fw2 F2 Uw L2 Lw2 Rw R2 D2 R Uw B' F' U F' L' U' R Uw Rw2 B' Bw' Fw2 Dw R2 Uw' L' U2 Bw Dw2 B' Fw' F' Dw2 Bw' U Lw B F' L' D' Dw' U' Fw2 Lw Rw Uw L R' Bw2 Fw2 F2
6.	(2:17,85)	Uw' Lw Bw2 L' B' D2 Dw' B' L F Lw' Rw' U Bw2 F Uw2 F' L2 Rw B2 Bw2 Fw R' B L Dw U' Rw2 Uw' U' L2 B F Dw2 Uw Bw' L' Dw2 Bw2 L Bw' Lw Uw2 Fw2 L Lw' Rw' R D' Dw Lw' Dw2 L Rw2 B Rw Bw Uw' U2 Fw
7.	1:55,57	Bw2 Uw' Bw' F2 Lw Uw2 U' Lw2 Uw2 L' F Dw Uw2 F2 Dw' R2 Dw' B2 Fw' F D2 L' Bw Fw F2 D2 B' L2 Rw2 R Dw Bw' Fw Rw Dw U2 B' Fw Lw Fw' R' B Fw' Dw Uw2 U L U' Rw' B' D2 L Lw Uw Bw2 Fw' F' L2 Rw R'
8.	2:15,60	D B Fw' L2 D' Dw' Uw' U' B' U2 Bw' Fw' R Bw F2 Rw U Rw B' Bw2 Fw2 F U L' D' R2 D L' R2 Uw' U' Fw' L2 D2 Dw' U Fw' D2 R Fw' Lw B2 Lw Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' F' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw Rw Dw U' F2 U2 L Rw' B
9.	1:55,85	F' R Dw2 Rw F' D Dw2 U' L2 Uw R Uw' Lw' Dw F' U' R2 U B2 Bw F L U L' D Dw2 U2 L2 Lw' Rw Bw2 Fw' F U' B' L' R D' Uw' U2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 D2 Bw Fw L' Rw' B Bw Rw Bw2 R2 Fw Lw2 Rw F Uw2
10.	(1:52,98)	B2 Bw' Fw F' D' Uw2 B' L' Rw B' Dw' U Fw U2 Lw' B Fw2 F2 L' Lw2 Fw F' Rw2 R Dw Rw' Fw2 L' Uw U L2 Rw R D2 Rw' R2 D2 Dw' B2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 D L Lw2 D2 Lw' Rw' B' L F' Uw Fw' D' Fw Lw Fw' L2 R2 Bw
11.	1:56,21	D2 Dw Rw B2 Lw2 Fw U B Lw2 Dw Rw2 U' B2 Bw U B2 Lw Uw' Bw2 D2 R Uw2 Fw' Uw2 F Lw R Bw Fw' R2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 D Dw Rw R B' F2 Dw' F' L R' Uw2 U2 Lw' B' Bw Uw' Rw D' Uw' U2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U B Uw'
12.	2:04,37	Rw2 U Fw' L B' Bw' F2 Rw2 B' Bw' Fw2 L F' Lw Rw' R D Dw2 F Rw U2 B' D Uw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 R D Dw Uw' U B D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw U2 Bw' Dw B2 L D Uw Fw' F2 L F Uw F Uw Fw2 Rw R' D2 Lw2 D Uw2 U


1:58,86, 1:59,34, 1:59,94, 2:11,59, 1:59,95, (2:17,85), 1:55,57, 2:15,60, 1:55,85, (1:52,98), 1:56,21, 2:04,37

with a best rolling of 5:
Average: 1:55,88
Standard Deviation: 0,26
Best Time: 1:52,98
Worst Time: 2:15,60
Individual Times:
(2:15,60), 1:55,85, (1:52,98), 1:56,21, 2:04,37

This was sooooo sick =) I hope I can do sub 2:10 avg at competition, I mostly suck at competitions.... =(


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 30, 2008)

MADNESS!!! 
Average: 13,41
Standard Deviation: 0,92
Best Time: 11,25
Worst Time: 15,17
Individual Times:
1.	(15,17)	F' R2 D2 L' D F D' B2 L2 D2 F D2 U' B2 F' D U2 B2 L D' U2 B F' R U
2.	12,33	U' B2 F' D U' B2 F D2 U R F' R' B2 U' R U2 L F' L2 R' D' U2 B' L2 R
3.	14,06	R' F2 D2 F' D' U' R' D2 U F R D' U' L2 D' U' L F2 R F' U' L' U' B2 D
4.	14,06	D F' D' L' R' U' B' D2 U' L R' B2 R' B U B2 F2 D2 B' D U R F2 L2 R2
5.	12,03	B U B R D' F2 R U B F L' B2 F' R2 D L2 D R F' D B' F' U' B2 F2
6.	12,89	B2 D' U' F D F' U L' B2 L2 R2 D B' D' L D B F L' R2 B2 D F' U2 F2
7.	(11,25)	D' F' R2 U2 L D2 U' L' B' U' R' B' U' B' R2 U' B U' R2 D2 U' B F' U L2
8.	14,55	D' F L R D2 B2 F' L2 B2 F' D U B' F' U2 F L F' D' U' L' R2 U F' L2
9.	13,28	R' F' L' D' B2 F2 D2 F' U' B2 F' L' D B F L2 U B2 F D B' F U2 L' D'
10.	14,05	L' B' F2 R' F L' R2 D2 L' R D' B U' B F D' B2 L' U2 L2 R D' U' B2 F'
11.	14,53	D2 U' L U2 R2 U B F2 D' L' F L R B' F' L' R2 B' F2 L' B2 L' U' B F2
12.	12,28	U2 B2 F D' U L R2 D2 F' U B' F D2 L2 F2 D' L' R2 U' L2 R D' U' R2 D2

Yes, I had to get this right after Joey got a good avg. 
Avg of 100 is 15.36


----------



## FU (Dec 30, 2008)

did Team BLD for like 4-5 hours today.

32.04 rolling average of i think like at least 150 solves? my partner is blah from this forum. got a 23.61 non-lucky too.

we have code names for all OLL, PLL but Cross & F2L are mostly notation. only have code names for i think 5 F2L cases at the most.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 30, 2008)

Pay careful attention to the date:

http://pastebin.ca/1296620

Thanks to tomasu for digging up these logs.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Corners_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(A1):_____avg: 3.73, std: 0.00, num: 1
Parallel_Corners_Swap_(E):______________avg: 7.77, std: 0.54, num: 3
Adjacent_Edges_Swap_(Z):________________avg: 6.77, std: 1.67, num: 4
Opposite_Edges_Swap_(H):________________avg: 6.45, std: 0.30, num: 2
Edges_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(U1):__avg: 3.54, std: 0.14, num: 3
Edges_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(U2):_______avg: 4.09, std: 0.96, num: 5
im so proud of myself!!!!


----------



## Garmon (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got some PB's over the weekend and just now:
Rubik's Cube (few seconds ago): 14.87
Rubik's Clock: 11.37
5x5x5: 3:24.xx
One-Handed: 25.39!!!
Pyraminx: 10.82


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 30, 2008)

Garmon, nice solving! Any of those lucky?

126 cubes in an hour


----------



## Garmon (Dec 31, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Garmon, nice solving! Any of those lucky?
> 
> 126 cubes in an hour


Cube and clock wasn't lucky.
5x5x5 was PLL skip, but what does that make difference really?
Pyraminx was just luck, I usually find sub 20 hard.
OH I can't really remember, but I had a PLL skip also on this, my F2L can be really fast sometimes, but I guess I had a lucky last layer case so fast time here.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2008)

I just got an amazing 3x3x3 average of 12 :confused:


----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Tue Dec 30 22:54:14 EST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
*Average: 14.07*

Fastest Time: 10.28
Slowest Time: 15.36
Standard Deviation: 01.43 

Individual Times:
1) (10.28) D U2 L' B U' B' D' B F2 R F U' R' D2 U' R2 U2 F' B2 R2 L F2 U' D F2
2) 14.07 R2 B' D R' L2 F' L F' B' D' U L2 R2 D' B2 R L D2 B U' L U2 R' D2 U
3) 15.11 D R' U B2 F' R' D2 B R' D B2 U L R D2 B D U2 B U2 F D R2 F2 D2
4) 14.96 L2 R U' F' D2 R2 F2 R2 L' U R2 D' F2 D' U' B' D2 R2 D2 L D2 R' U' B2 D
5) 14.30 R B L' R2 F2 L B F' D' U' B2 L F' B2 U2 D B U' R' B' F2 R D2 B2 R
6) 12.41 R' B' U' F R2 F' R' D2 U R L2 U B' L U2 D2 L2 R2 B F' U D2 L R2 U2
7) 13.93 R' L2 B' R2 U D2 F2 L U2 F2 L U R L2 U' R' D L2 D' F' B2 D2 U2 L2 B'
8) (15.36) L2 B2 L' F2 L' D' F D U F' D U2 L2 F2 B U B' R2 F L2 F D' R2 D2 U
9) 14.96 U R B R D2 L F U' R2 L2 D B' U2 R' L' D2 F2 B U R U' B' D2 U2 R2
10) 14.77 B F D2 L' U2 B' U R F' U F R' L' U' D' F' B2 L R F2 L' D2 U' F' R2
11) 14.02 B R U2 D2 R L2 D2 U2 F D' F2 L F2 R2 L F L2 F2 U L2 R U2 R B2 D2
12) 14.68 F' U' D2 L' U' L2 U2 F2 B U B2 R B2 L' R' U L' B2 D F2 R L' F B2 U'


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Pay careful attention to the date:
> 
> http://pastebin.ca/1296620
> 
> Thanks to tomasu for digging up these logs.



That's insane, SK.


I've been playing with that computer NXN clock thing. Current PBs:
3x3: 13.240, 45 moves @ 3.399 m/s
4x4: 23.734, 97 moves @ 4.087 m/s
5x5: 38.576, 153 moves @ 3.966 m/s 
6x6: 1:04.503, 236 moves @ 3.659 m/s
10x10: 3:39.826, 725 moves @ 3.298 m/s


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 31, 2008)

joey said:


> 13.54 avg
> (9.33), 12.55, 14.56, 14.20, 13.29, 13.56, 14.11, (18.78), 14.85, 10.86, 13.39, 14.01
> The 9.xx and 10.xx were both non-lucky, but easy.
> 
> ps: this was after only 2 hours sleep.



haha joey you should just not sleep before comps. sub-60 BLD at 4am, this avg after two hours of sleep... seems to be a pattern.

and Tim that average is amazing, why did we hear about this?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 31, 2008)

55.96s 4x4 sub 1 !
CENTRES LAST ROX


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 31, 2008)

First average in a looooooooooooooooooooong time. It is okay but a little slow. I don't think I've done an average for a couple months :/
Statistics for 12-31-2008 09:59:28
Average: 23.43
Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 18.55
Worst Time: 38.33
Individual Times:
1.	21.53	L R U' L B' U' L2 D U L' U' F L' R U' L R B' F L R F L2 R' B
2.	23.77	D F' R2 U2 B' F2 L' R' U2 L' R' F2 R' D2 L D B L2 R' B F' D U' B' F
3.	22.70	D2 B2 F D' U2 B' R' D F2 R2 B' F' D' B' F L' D2 U B' F' L2 R B2 L2 D2
4.	(38.33)	U' F' D2 B2 F' U' L D2 L' U L' D2 B' L R U B2 F' R D B' F' L2 B2 F
5.	22.61	R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 B2 L R' U R U2 L R2 D L' D U R' F' D' U B' F
6.	23.52	L' R F U R' B F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R F' D2 B' F2 U' F' D L' U2 L' R2 B2
7.	(18.55)	D' L' B2 L2 R2 D2 R F L2 D2 B L' D' R U' F' L' R' U R' F2 U' B' F2 D
8.	26.78	D U' R B' L R B2 F L' B2 F' R B2 F U F' U B F2 L R B L2 B F2
9.	21.81	B' F' R' D' U R D U2 L2 F2 L2 R B2 F D' U R F' L' D2 F2 L2 F' L' D
10.	23.02	B' F2 L' R F L2 B U2 L2 R2 F2 R F' U B' F U2 R2 D' R' U2 B' F2 D U
11.	24.03	D2 U' R U' L D2 L2 R D' U F U L2 B' R B' F U L' B' F2 L2 R2 B' U2
12.	24.48	U L R F R' B F' L R F' L2 U' F' L2 U R2 B' F' R' U2 B' L D R2 D


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 31, 2008)

4.91 avg of 50, 2x2. CLL and learning EG.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 31, 2008)

My first time trying one hand 3x3x3, I got 2:18 avg 12. 
I hope to improve to 1:30 by February.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 1, 2009)

16.41 average of 12 on 3x3. I had a 12.84 nonlucky and a counting 13 and 14, but I also had two counting 19s. SD was 1.77 haha.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 1, 2009)

3x3 avg of 5:

19.77
20.12
(16.38) PLL skip
20.00 
(20.35)= 19.32 

Sub 20


----------



## mrbiggs (Jan 1, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> 3x3 avg of 5:
> 
> 19.77
> 20.12
> ...



That's not the average of those numbers--unless you didn't take out the high and low?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 1, 2009)

Luke, beat this! Pb average of 12, ON VIDEO!!!!!!! and it beat yours as well 
Average: 16.02
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 12.90
Worst Time: 20.46
Individual Times:
1.	13.53	L' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R U' B' F' L R2 D' L R D U' L2 R' D U2 B F2 L' U2
2.	16.21	L2 D' U2 B' U2 R2 B F L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 F L' D' U2
3.	16.50	D2 L2 R' D U2 F2 L F2 D U F' U' L' D' B2 L' D U2 B' R' B F2 R' B F'
4.	(12.90)	B' L2 U B L F D2 U2 L2 R B U' R2 B' F2 D2 L' R' F D2 B R F' D2 R
5.	17.18	L D' U2 F' D' B' F L R' D' F' L' R D' L R' U' R' B F2 L2 R' B' L B
6.	18.80	D2 F2 R' D U' L' R2 B2 D R' D2 U2 B' F D' U2 L2 F' R B' F D' F U B'
7.	16.52	B L' R2 B' D2 U R D2 U B2 L' D' U R D' U' R' D2 B2 R B F' L2 U F'
8.	17.18	F' D B' F2 U' F2 D' U' R' D B2 F2 U' B2 F' D2 L2 B F' L R' B D' U B'
9.	(20.46)	B F R' B L2 R B2 F U L' R2 B' L' R B' D U2 F U L2 F2 R B' F2 U
10.	14.06	U' B2 F2 L' R F L' R2 B F R2 B2 D L D2 U' L2 R U2 B L' R U2 B F2
11.	14.52	B2 L' R2 B2 R B2 L U2 F' R B' F' R' U2 L' D2 R2 U' R B' R' U' L B F
12.	15.69	R2 F' D2 L R' B R D' U' B' F' U2 L2 R' B' U' F2 L D' B' F2 R2 U R' D2


----------



## MistArts (Jan 1, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 avg of 5:
> ...



It's still sub-20.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2009)

It's 19.96.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 1, 2009)

First average of the 2009: (OH)

49.93, (55.63), (43.84), 51.36, 44.78 = 48.69

Broke my single by 4 seconds and average by 8 seconds.

EDIT: Breaking the single twice again...

42.51 and then 42.12


----------



## Garmon (Jan 2, 2009)

Got my Pb's again
Rubik's cube: 14.63
Rubik's Clock: 10.82 (I think)


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2009)

12:	00:17.89	x
11:	00:13.18	x
10:	00:12.32	x
9:	00:14.39	x
8:	00:15.09	x
7:	00:12.78	x
6:	00:13.71	x
5:	00:13.17	x
4:	00:12.34	x
3:	00:13.00	x
2:	00:14.20	x
1:	00:14.00	x

13.46 average 10/12

The last one was a really easy cross (M2) But I popped. 


EDIT: 9.76 non lucky - t perm - pb by 2 milliseconds

EDIT:

And again...

12:	00:15.06	x
11:	00:12.01	x
10:	00:14.45	x
9:	00:11.57	x
8:	00:13.23	x
7:	00:12.76	x
6:	00:13.39	x
5:	00:15.23	x
4:	00:15.84	x
3:	00:10.73	x
2:	00:14.78	x
1:	00:09.76	x


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 2, 2009)

1:47.22 average of 12 on 4x4
1:45.65, 1:38.95, 1:44.64, 1:43.13, 1:49.12, (2:04.22), 1:48.67, 1:50.14, (1:28.50), 1:51.10, 1:57.57, 1:43.24


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 2, 2009)

OH Single: 16.05 PLL Skip
Part of a 26.10 Average that essentially fell apart.
It was late so when I stopped and looked at the timer, at first I thought I had accidentally solved the cube two-handed because the time was so fast.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got 38.00 on a PLL Time Attack! Sub-40 YAY!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT: 9.76 non lucky - t perm - pb by 2 milliseconds



Nice job setting a PB, but I have to make a Public Service Announcement to all you noobs out there: It's not milliseconds, it's centiseconds. Or, if you prefer, "hundredths". A millisecond is 1/1000 of a second, and most cube timers don't get that accurate. A centisecond is 1/100 of a second, which is what you mean to talk about. I'm assuming you beat your previous best by 0.02, so that is two hundredths (2/100 of a second).


Anyway! I had a really good Square-1 session (for me) and here's my new PB average:
(26.20) 30.85 41.77 31.85 (41.98) 40.45 26.26 27.36 28.77 41.66 29.17 31.90 => *33.00*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Anyway! I had a really good Square-1 session (for me) and here's my new PB average:
> (26.20) 30.85 41.77 31.85 (41.98) 40.45 26.26 27.36 28.77 41.66 29.17 31.90 => *33.00*



Didn't you get a sub-30 average in competition though? How lucky was that then ?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2009)

It was REALLY easy XD I haven't even beaten that mean on cubemania yet.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: 9.76 non lucky - t perm - pb by 2 milliseconds
> ...




Frank's timer has to measure in BILLISECONDS in order to catch his 5x5 times.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 2, 2009)

THIS IS 2x2

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.67
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 5.10
Worst Time: 10.55
Individual Times:
1.	5.42	U R' F U' F2 U2 F U' R U2 F' R' F' U' R U F2 R F2 R U' R2 F R U2
2.	5.10	R' F R2 F U F' U F' R U R' F U2 F' U' R' U2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U'
3.	7.36	U F R2 F R' F2 U F' R2 U F2 U R2 U' F R2 U2 F U' R' U' R F R2 U
4.	5.45	R U2 R F R' U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U
5.	7.69	F' U2 R U F2 R2 U2 F' R U' R' U2 R' U' R F' R2 U' R' U F U2 R' F2 R'
6.	5.97	U' R F U F U2 R U F U' R F2 U2 R F2 R' F' R' F R' U' F R F' U
7.	6.56	F U' F2 R2 U' R' F U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U F' R' U' F R' U2 R' F' U2 R'
8.	5.24	F2 U F' R2 U R2 F U' F R U2 R2 U F2 R' F R2 F2 R F U' F R2 U' F2
9.	7.60	R2 U R F' U2 R2 U F U F' U F2 U2 F U2 R' F R U2 F U' R F' R U
10.	10.55	F R' F' R2 U F R' U R2 F' U' R2 F U2 F2 R U2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R' F2 U'
11.	6.90	F U2 R F R2 U R U' F U F U R' F U F U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F R'
12.	6.23	U2 F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R F R2 F2 U2 R' F U R' F R' U F R F2 R

ew. Not bad considering i haven't practiced in a while (1 1/2 months?)


----------



## blade740 (Jan 2, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> ew.



Not much of an accomplishment if it's "ew" is it?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 3, 2009)

2x2: F L F' U B' R B2 R' U' B2 U2 L' D B R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' F
x2 U' R' U R' U
You're kidding me... 5 move solution, last layer skip. I got 1.17 because I didn't respond to the skip.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 3, 2009)

F2 R' B' F D' B2 F' R' L2 F' B2 R L D L D2 B' U' B2 R' L2 U2 R D2 U' 

B U' D' B2 F L' . F' L2 R U R' F U' F2 U2 F U F2 U' F' U 

. = [L D L', U2]

B U' D' B2 F D L U2 L D' L' U2 F' L2 R U R' F U' F2 U2 F U F2 U' F' U (27HTM)

Since when did FMC attempts take about two minutes?


----------



## MistArts (Jan 3, 2009)

http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_flipside.html

I hold an UWR now. Only if Ron could spell my name right...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 3, 2009)

B2 D2 B U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B D' R2 F R2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' D U' F2 U' L' 

8.68 Petrus solve

R2 L2 U F2 D2
U L2 U2 F2 U' F'
U' L' U L U' L U2 L' U' L2
U2 L' U' L' U' L' U L U L


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 4, 2009)

5x5 Avg: 1:40.58
1:37.88, 1:34.30, (1:52.59), 1:45.69, 1:35.72, 1:47.30, 1:43.96, 1:38.88, 1:41.27, 1:44.88, 1:35.91, (1:33.83)

3x3 Avg: 12.60
12.33, 13.59, (14.46), 11.44, 13.06, (11.05), 12.13, 13.59, 12.71, 11.72, 11.56, 13.84
One PLL skip (11.72)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 4, 2009)

Statistics for 01-04-2009 03:04:58

Cubes Solved: 300
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.55
Standard Deviation: 4.45
Best Time: 15.66
Worst Time: 1:12.26
Individual Times: 
Wow that took long 
OH avg of 300 
did this WHOLE avg in just one sitting too
my hand is dead...

edit: scrambles aren't necessary sure, but the times are :s :\


----------



## Erik (Jan 4, 2009)

Beat my OH record twice today!
From 20.57 to 19.95 to 19.66, WOOOOOT that's sub-20!!!
Also got 3.1x avg of 12 on 2x2 yesterday


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Statistics for 01-04-2009 03:04:58
> 
> Cubes Solved: 300
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...


Ouch! That hurts just to think about.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 5, 2009)

MistArts said:


> http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_flipside.html
> 
> I hold an UWR now. Only if Ron could spell my name right...



That's nice!
Is it easy to solve?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 5, 2009)

So I opened my clock to clean it because it was way to difficult to turn. As it turns out, I had the screws too tight and the casing was binding the corner clocks. Loosened them a bit and this happened:

Statistics for 01-04-2009 19:22:19

Average: 9.87
Standard Deviation: 0.39
Best Time: 8.67
Worst Time: 11.41
Individual Times:
1.	10.05	
2.	10.20
3.	9.77	
4.	10.59	
5.	9.41	
6.	9.92	
7.	(11.41)
8.	10.16	
9.	9.22
10.	9.81
11.	(8.67)
12.	9.56


not a PB but I haven't gotten sub-10 avg since early august.

I am going to try to do this at least 4 times a week until I am consistent. I am going to have to get better if I want sub-10 avg in comp.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 5, 2009)

1.29 2x2x2 =]

Really lucky though, the whole solve was R' F R F'

EDIT: 10.89 3x3x3 PLL Skip =]

B D U' L2 D' R2 B D U' F' R' B D' U' B' F' D' R' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 B F2


----------



## Faz (Jan 5, 2009)

1:29.71 megaminx solve! Got it 2 weeks ago. Sub 1:30 is too easy 

EDIT: Using the new type megaminx (black) It's very good.

EDIT: WTF!! If this was official I would be 6th in the world!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


Square one:

Average: 1:00.35
Standard Deviation: 10.24
Best Time: 43.94
Worst Time: 1:51.33
Individual Times:
1:05.02, 46.73, 1:21.61, 1:05.11, 49.74, (43.94), 1:05.86, 1:02.89, 1:04.17, 55.31, 47.02, (1:51.33)


----------



## Zava (Jan 5, 2009)

got a 12.37 avg in the sunday contest  but still not on the podium 
times: (10.52), (14.53), 12.21, 11.36, 12.00, 11.91, 12.58, 13.63, 13.13, 10.63, 13.50, 12.75


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 5, 2009)

12.15 12.05 12.16 11.84 (12.97) 12.58 11.87 12.02 12.83 12.03 (9.22) 11.51 => 12.11 

No lucky solves. In other news, Sq-1 mean and average:

15.78 15.02 20.00 => 16.93, middle solve was a cube-shape skip.

21.84, 24.19, (15.59), 20.18, 19.94, 18.91, 15.66, 21.76, 19.78, (67.06), 19.63, 15.59 => 19.74


----------



## Odin (Jan 5, 2009)

3x3 average of 5, no lucky solves

1: 00:53.58
2: 00:48.40
3: 00:43.76
4: 00:50.08
5: 00:37.49 (my new PB!!!! )

Average: 00:47.41 my best average ever!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 5, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> In other news, Sq-1 mean and average:
> 
> 15.78 15.02 20.00 => 16.93, middle solve was a cube-shape skip.
> 
> 21.84, 24.19, (15.59), 20.18, 19.94, 18.91, 15.66, 21.76, 19.78, (67.06), 19.63, 15.59 => 19.74




Now do it in competition!

And to be on topic, I got a new Square-1 PB today: a pitifully slow (in comparison) non-lucky solve of 34.22. EP was actually the one algorithm that I know, so that saved a bit of time.

Edit: Square-1 with parity @ 37.42 

Also, had a 66 move solve in 13.68 earlier, working out at 4.86 tps 
F L' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' R' U2 D' L' R B' F' L' B' R B' L' U B R B R2, this is for my own benefit btw (=
And an 11.80 non-lucky just a second ago, first of the year, 53 moves. When I retried it I got a PLL skip =/


----------



## Faz (Jan 6, 2009)

Sub 13 at last:

Average: 12.98
Standard Deviation: 0.73
Best Time: 11.24
Worst Time: 14.89
Individual Times:
13.75, 12.36, 14.22, 12.42, (14.89), (11.24), 13.56, 12.62, 11.89, 13.76, 12.53, 12.73

Nice SD


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 6, 2009)

I <3 clock 

Statistics for 01-05-2009 22:06:51

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 9.99
Standard Deviation: 0.73
Best Time: 8.36
Worst Time: 11.53

including this avg:

Average: 9.72
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 8.84
Worst Time: 11.00
Individual Times:
(8.84), 10.84, 9.30, 9.16, 9.89, (11.00), 10.39, 9.08, 9.33, 10.86, 9.52, 8.88

Which puts me 3rd on UWR list, but I'm not going to post until sub-9.

8.36 was non-lucky too 

keep it coming!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 6, 2009)

sub-13 solve, yay.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2009)

I got a 31.705 5x5 clock the other day. 146 moves at 4.605 moves/sec.


EDIT: Broke it with a 31.024. I also did a session of 40 solves to see how good I could get an average of 12. Here's my best:
32.637 32.236 32.907 36.202 34.970 34.430 34.049 33.328 35.341 32.887 (43.112) (31.024) = 33.90


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 6, 2009)

Average: 2,96
Standard Deviation: 1,31
Best Time: 1,67
Worst Time: 6,77
Individual Times:
1.	2,41	F U' F2 R F R U F' U' R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 R F R2 U2
2.	1,70	U' R U' R2 F R' F R' F' U R2 F R' U2 F2 U R2 F U2 F'
3.	(1,67)	F2 R2 F U F R F2 U2 R' U' R F U F2 U2 R' F' R F' U2
4.	4,77	R U2 R' F2 U R F U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F' R' F2 U
5.	(6,77)	U R F' R' U' R' F' U R2 F' R2 U' R F U' F2 U' F R' U
You will laugh at the first 3 scrambles.


----------



## Erik (Jan 6, 2009)

Ville those indeed made me laugh xD
I got:
1. 2.47
2. 1.17 (saw the whole solution (duh))
3. (0.89)
4. 2.97
5. (3.52)
avg: 2.20 ?? and I lol-ed a bit more


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 6, 2009)

Statistics for 01-06-2009 17:15:36

Average: 3.87
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 2.42
Worst Time: 4.82
Individual Times: 
1.	3.89	F2 U' F U F' U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R' U' F2 R' F U R 
2.	3.49	F2 R' U R2 F R U R F R2 U2 F R' F2 R2 U R U R2 
3.	(4.82)	R' U2 F2 U F R' F2 U' R F2 R2 F' R2 F' R F' U' R F2 
4.	3.81	U2 R' U2 R' F' U' F' R F' R' U' F U' F' R' U' F2 R2 U' 
5.	3.91	R2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R F R F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
6.	3.62	U' F2 R U F' R' U2 F' U' R2 U' R F R F U F' R' U2 
7.	4.72	F2 U' F' R' F' R' F2 U F U F R' F U F' U2 R2 U2 R' 
8.	4.48	R' F R2 U F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U F R' U R2 U F R' F 
9.	4.17	U F' R' U R2 U F' R U' F2 U' F' R F U R U F2 R 
10.	3.38	F U R U2 R U F' R U F' R U2 R F U2 F2 U F' R2 
11.	(2.42)	R' F U R U F' U2 F2 R F' U' R' F R2 U2 F U F' U' 
12.	3.22	U F2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R F' R F2 R2 F U' F2 U R2 F 


YES! FINALLY sub 4 avg of 12 for 2x2! 
I've wanted this for years as long as I can remember wanting sub 13 3x3 avg as well. 
and I GOT IT!  so happy


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh my ruddy hell...

Average: 13.66 sec.
Individual Times: 14.20, 11.53, (14.78), 13.84, 14.11, (11.05), 14.45, 12.91, 14.13, 14.27, 13.36, 13.81

That was awesome, and non-lucky to boot.

=D


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 6, 2009)

13.53 Super easy F2L 3x3 speed
21.9 OH PLL skip
Adopted 6 pair and 2 pair (before I was using 1 pair) and got up to the same speed ~2:20 again. That was using a Meffert's white 4x4.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 7, 2009)

Computer 5x5x5 Avg: 1:20.78
(1:16.20), 1:18.98, 1:17.34, 1:22.64, 1:19.24, 1:17.33, 1:22.36, (1:25.45), 1:22.33, 1:20.27, 1:24.00, 1:23.36

I need to get sub 80!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 7, 2009)

5x5 PB! New average PB by 25 seconds. First average in a while though. I don't know how this happened. I guess I just improved a lot without noticing.

Average: 2:53.66
Standard Deviation: 12.20
Best Time: 2:32.22
Worst Time: 3:09.88
Individual Times:
1.	2:53.03	
2.	2:57.94	
3.	2:55.24	
4.	2:32.22	
5.	3:09.88


----------



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2009)

philkt731 said:


> Computer 5x5x5 Avg: 1:20.78
> (1:16.20), 1:18.98, 1:17.34, 1:22.64, 1:19.24, 1:17.33, 1:22.36, (1:25.45), 1:22.33, 1:20.27, 1:24.00, 1:23.36
> 
> I need to get sub 80!



You motivated me to try 
1:13.25 (1:24.18) 1:12.50 1:18.35 1:10.61 1:15.54 1:08.40 1:13.70 1:16.40 (1:05.64) 1:17.75 1:14.06 => 1:14.06
I think I'm better at 5x5 clock though, I make soooooo many mistakes on the cube.


----------



## Faz (Jan 7, 2009)

A fair bit of 2x2 going on today. I think I'll add to that. 

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 5.01
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 2.42
Worst Time: 8.52
Individual Times:
4.78, 5.23, 6.08, 5.59, 4.11, 4.01, 6.64, 4.58, 5.05, 3.27, 4.36, 5.52, 4.11, 5.48, 3.55, 4.77, (8.52), 6.70, 5.14, 4.92, 5.52, 6.38, 3.55, 3.66, 6.92, 5.24, 3.55, 5.89, 5.89, 5.30, 4.20, 4.67, 5.20, 3.45, 4.95, 6.36, 4.67, 3.45, 5.05, 4.39, 3.61, (2.42), 5.77, 4.95, 7.58, 3.98, 6.55, 3.42, 4.86, 5.05, 6.55, 4.86, 4.39, 6.36, 5.98, 5.52, 5.91, 3.05, 5.69, 4.11, 6.08, 4.03, 5.05, 4.20, 3.64, 6.08, 5.05, 5.89, 6.52, 6.36, 3.27, 4.95, 4.86, 4.77, 5.14, 4.20, 4.74, 4.20, 3.55, 5.31, 3.73, 6.26, 4.67, 4.86, 6.17, 5.89, 5.39, 5.14, 4.55, 5.89, 5.05, 4.86, 3.55, 5.80, 6.26, 6.26, 6.61, 3.64, 4.20, 2.70


Best avg of 12:

Average: 4.36
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 2.42
Worst Time: 6.36
Individual Times:
4.20, 4.67, 5.20, 3.45, 4.95, 6.36, 4.67, 3.45, 5.05, 4.39, 3.61, (2.42)

and of 5:

Average: 3.82
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 2.42
Worst Time: 5.05
Individual Times:
3.45, 5.05, 4.39, 3.61, (2.42)


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 7, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jan 07 15:04:22 EST 2009 -----

Average: 57.93 sec.

Fastest Time: 51.17
Slowest Time: 1:10.97
Standard Deviation: 03.84

Individual Times:
1) 57.05 d D R2 l B' r2 b B2 l r d' U b l' R' B' L2 F' u' d2 R2 b2 D2 B' f' R' d' L2 D' F2 d' l b L2 l' b2 F2 D2 u' R'
2) 1:03.22 f' B2 U2 L2 d b d2 r2 d' D2 f' R' F' d2 R' B' u' B F' D2 B F2 D' F R' d B L f D2 U2 B2 D L b R' U2 L' F' R'
3) 53.36 u' F2 U' L2 R2 B b r2 U D2 l' f2 u2 l' F u2 r2 d l F R2 l' U2 f' L2 d' F D d' L U' R2 L D2 B l' b d' U' F
4) 56.24 D' d2 F D' d' B2 F' D b L2 F2 f2 L' B D' u' f' d' L2 B2 f' R' F' r2 f' B' D F U' l2 L2 u2 D' B' r2 U d2 b2 F2 u
5) 59.13 r' D2 L2 d2 L2 F b2 u U B d2 f D2 U' R' b F2 U2 u L b B R2 f2 F r b B2 D u2 L r' B f R' d U' F f L
6) 1:02.53 l F2 u' B2 U2 b2 r F' D' b2 D2 U' l b L' r d L f2 l2 b D' f U' f' d' l' D l2 r2 U' F' L' u r u' f' L2 r' f'
7) 55.42 u' R' B D2 r2 u B2 D l' F2 U' f B2 u2 r2 U2 l2 D' r d l' b2 F2 r2 L' D L R F' l2 u B d' B' f' R U R U d2
8) 51.72 R' U2 r l2 F2 b l' d F' d' U r L u2 U2 r L U B F' l D R D' F' B u B F' d2 l f B2 U' B2 u2 U2 L2 b2 u'
9) 1:01.13 F L' u2 b d2 F U r B r2 L' B' L' f' b L U d' B2 b2 U' F' r' D L' D' l2 b R2 u2 l2 d b B2 u' D R2 l2 D b2
10) (51.17) B2 r2 d' L b U' R u' F2 d2 l2 b r2 d' F' r' f' F R u' D' l' R b L2 d f2 R L F l2 F2 f2 L2 F' r' D R b R'
11) (1:10.97) U u b u' L2 F' f r2 F U u2 l2 B' U2 l' f b R u2 r2 U R u' d' L r u' R' U' d b r' U l' u' L' D F2 D' R'
12) 59.52 r2 B' l2 d' u' R L b r2 U2 u F2 b2 d r2 b d l2 b2 R2 L2 f' B U2 b2 d l' F2 u' f' d l D L' d2 f' R2 d U2 F'


Yeeeeeeeah.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice job. I need to go get a good 4x4.


----------



## Jude (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm very new to non cube shape puzzles (got the SQ 1 a couple of months but haven't really done it much, the pyraminx about 3 weeks and the megaminx yesterday) but today decided to do some, and I beat all my records! (not very hard for the megaminx  )
Pyraminx: Sub 10 average, sub 7 single.
SQ 1: Sub Minute single
Megaminx: Sub 4 single (4:0x.xx average)

So yeah, I'm happy ^_^


----------



## Musturd (Jan 8, 2009)

*Sub-1*

My first sub-1 average of 12:

01	(52.73)	
02	01:01.23	
03	58.48	
04	01:06.18	
05	55.68	
06	(01:06.97)	
07	53.52	
08	53.99	
09	01:01.89	
10	54.56	
11	01:05.66	
12	01:02.30	

Finally!!
This was my goal with 4-look LL
Now I'm off to learn PLL...


----------



## blackghost1125 (Jan 8, 2009)

o m g..................

i just had a 18 second solve. 

but there was an OLL skip, and easy F2l with U perm for Pll.

woot!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2009)

I got an 8.543 3x3 computer clock (lucky movecount) and a 2:43 10x10 clock on video. Whee.


----------



## King Koopa (Jan 8, 2009)

i got a lucky OH pb, 20.14


----------



## Faz (Jan 8, 2009)

1:23.28 megaminx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 8, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 1:23.28 megaminx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Beat my pb 
anyway Great Job Fazrulz


----------



## Escher (Jan 8, 2009)

15.63 AVERAGE OF 12!!
beat my PB avg of 12 by nearly 2 seconds!
two 13.xx completely nonlucky singles!
unfortunately, i couldnt get a rolling average of 5 better than my PB, but still, im so pleased 
ill edit the actual times in later, after my exam this afternoon. wait. Doh!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2009)

4x4
1:57.91
On Meffert's.
My 3rd sub-2 ever and first sub-2:10 on Meffert's.

3x3
Good average, but not PB
13:	00:19.50	x
12:	00:15.18	x
11:	00:17.40	x
10:	00:18.33	x
9:	00:20.35	x
8:	00:20.81	x
7:	00:21.35	x
6:	00:22.59	x
5:	00:19.64	x
4:	00:16.57	x
3:	00:15.00	x
2:	00:21.49	x

Average: 00:19.14 Best: 00:15.00
Avg. 5: 00:18.15 3 of 5: 00:18.41
Avg. 10: 00:19.17 10 of 12: 00:19.06

4x4
3 of 5: 02:15.19 PB
10 of 12: 02:20.31
1:51.96 Single!
Avg. 5: 02:07.79 3 of 5: 02:08.44
Avg. 10: 02:16.08 10 of 12: 02:18.78


----------



## Faz (Jan 9, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 1:23.28 megaminx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Wow - someone complimented me! 
Got it 3 weeks ago.
Thanks

Edit:

Average: 11.88
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 10.92
Worst Time: 14.98
Individual Times:
12.14, 11.14, (10.92), 12.36, (14.98)

Did another solve

Average: 11.58
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 10.92
Worst Time: 14.98
Individual Times:
11.14, (10.92), 12.36, (14.98), 11.23




And the average of 12 was....................


Average: 12.31
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 10.92
Worst Time: 16.00
Individual Times:
12.14, 11.14, (10.92), 12.36, 14.98, 11.23, 12.19, 13.76, 11.03, (16.00), 12.50, 11.80


----------



## byu (Jan 9, 2009)

*New PB Average!*

I got a personal best for an average of 5, my times are as follows:

48.55
38.91
48.38
49.61
43.19

Average of 5 Fridrich: 45.73 (45.728 to be exact)

I find this very impressive, since I have only been using Fridrich for a week. It's even more impressive that these times are actually much better than my Petrus times, which I've been using for almost two months now. These are averages, done in the same time span of 20 minutes:

52.33
58.83
58.55
51.36
53.31

Average of 5 Petrus: 54.88 (54.876 to be exact)

That's almost a ten second difference, between Fridrich and Petrus. I was considering doing Petrus for the upcoming San Francisco Open, but after these statistics, Fridrich seems like a natural choice.


----------



## Faz (Jan 9, 2009)

1:27.88 minx on video


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 9, 2009)

h3ndrik said:


> you just have to know a beginners method that requires only 2 algorithms plus mirrors. i think you can teach that to anyone  i learned solving the cube that way. i just didn't want to learn algorithms, so i went for the easiest method (less algorithms = easier method, thats what i thought, when i didn't have a clue about cubing) it is a brute force method, though.




least moves=easiest method ?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 9, 2009)

Average: 3,39
Standard Deviation: 0,43
Best Time: 2,58
Worst Time: 4,19
Individual Times:
1.	3,11	R2 U R U F U R2 F2 U' F R' F' U2 R' U F2 R U' F' R2
2.	2,67	U R F R F2 R' F R F U' F R' F U F' U R U' F R
3.	(4,19)	R2 U F' U2 R F' U F' U' F U R U2 F2 U2 R U' F U R
4.	4,06	F2 U2 F' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U'
5.	3,72	R' F R U R' F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U R U2 F R' U2 R U
6.	3,42	F2 R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U' F' U' F' R F U2 R F' U R' U' F
7.	3,44	U2 F' U F R F2 U F' R U' F' U' R U' F' U R U' R' U
8.	3,89	R F U' F R F' U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U F2 U2 F R F2 R2 F2
9.	3,55	R2 U' R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R' F R F' U R2 U' F U R
10.	(2,58)	R F' U R' U R2 F' U2 F R F R2 U' R' U2 R2 F U' R F2
11.	2,73	F2 U2 F' R F2 R' U F2 U R2 U' F R' U F2 R' U F' U' F2
12.	3,33	R' F R2 F R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U R U' F' U F2 U R U' F


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 1:27.88 minx on video




What did you do to yours?  Mine turns ok but it can be almost impossible to do finger tricks on at times.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Average: 3,39
> Standard Deviation: 0,43
> Best Time: 2,58
> Worst Time: 4,19
> ...



Holy Crabapples!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 9, 2009)

5x5 speed
5:26
First day that I solved it by myself.
I figured it out by myself and use my own method. I did it about a year ago on Gabbasoft and using instructions in 19 min. Today I figured it out entirely on my own.

Can someone comment on my method?

1. intuitive random moves for centers, about 65-85 moves.
2. I set up 3 edges on the M slice do something like Rw Lw2 to pair up a whole Triedge, swap it out, repeat about 6 times. Then, I make some semi dedges and pair them up and do it like 2-pair 4x4 pairing until I get to the last 2 edges. If there is PLL parity, I'm stuck for a while doing random things. If OLL parity, it's easy. If 2 M edges are flipped, I flip them using [B'RBUR2U',M2]
Then I finish with d R F ' U R ' F d '
Total is about 110 moves
3. 3x3 Fridrich/VH. Around 55 moves

Is this too weird? Should I bother to learn bigcubes, AVG or something?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 10, 2009)

I did an average of 25 and in the first 5 solves, I had 3 OLL skips. The average of 5 was 13.xx or something.

Correct me if I'm wrong but the probability of getting exactly three OLL skips in an average of 5 is:

5C3 * (1/512)^3 * (511/512)^2 = 0.0000000742

I don't think that'll be happening again anytime soon


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 10, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I did an average of 25 and in the first 5 solves, I had 3 OLL skips. The average of 5 was 13.xx or something.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the probability of getting exactly three OLL skips in an average of 5 is:
> 
> ...



There are 512 cases? I thought there were only 216 (2^3*3^3)...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you're right. I'll edit that when I'm less tired.

Now where did I pluck 512 from? ... it's a cube number, as is 216, but I can't think of any other reason


----------



## Faz (Jan 10, 2009)

B2 F2 D' R B2 L' B' R U' L R2 U B D' F R F' U B' L R2 D2 U2 B2 U

Z F L F R D

U’ R U R’ U2 L’ U’ L

y U’ L’ U L 

y U’ L’ U’ L

Y’ U’ R’ U’ R

U Double sune

U’ n perm

9.83 seconds,54 moves = 5.49 mps!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 10, 2009)

YAY new pb for scrambling Square-1 
this one just flowed REALLY well and was pretty simple in the middle there with all those 3s. anyway time was 16.75! 
heres the scramble, and then i solved and the solve time was also good! 
21.04 

(0,2) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) /


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Surprise!*

after using my ES 4x4x4 for the past several months, I decided to give my old Rubik's 4x4x4 a go and first shot, BAM! new record!

57.56!... from my RUBIK'S! 

haha what the EFF?


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 10, 2009)

I successfully reported a thread necro and got the thread closed


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2009)

LL only

(8:22:27 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 3.63, 4.61, 5.75, 5.82, (2.11), 4.54, 4.62, 5.14, 4.21, 6.03, (6.38), 4.64
(8:22:27 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 4.89, Best Time: 2.11 Worst Time: 6.38

sub-5  easy PLLs


----------



## Faz (Jan 10, 2009)

Pyraminx

Average: 12.90 sec.
Individual Times: 11.45, 10.34, 17.00, 13.99, 13.42, 09.33, (18.83), 15.52, (08.83), 15.77, 09.52, 12.69


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 10, 2009)

7x7 single new PB: 05:30.83

EPIC


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 10, 2009)

3x3x3 new PB: 24.89

YIPPIE


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 10, 2009)

2x2x2 average of 12: *4.76*
Times: 4.93, 5.27, 5.71, (2.38), 4.86, 4.48, (6.99), 3.89, 4.21, 5.05, 5.27, 3.98

LBL ftw, except that 5.05 was ortega


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 10, 2009)

I basically have all 7 2-Look OLL algs in my "muscle" memory, I started memorizing them late yesterday. Hey, it's an accomplishment for me.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 10, 2009)

My First TIMED 7x7 solve: 10:03.25

I did OLL twice (I don't know why), my cross had one edge flipped, an I really have to work on making the 1x5 bars for the last two centers.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 10, 2009)

sub-40 non-rolling average of 12, finally


----------



## byu (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my first sub-30 second time! Non-lucky too!
28.15 seconds! Finally! I've been waiting for this for a long time, and practicing more this past week than ever before.

A quite easy cross, only 5 moves I believe, 15 second F2L, they were pairs that I somehow seemed to just be able to identify quickly, 5 second OLL (That was the only OLL case I actually knew) and a 3 second PLL that was a simple T permutation.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 10, 2009)

OH Avg of 12: 22.28
Now to do something in competition...

Computer 4x4x4 Avg: 45.91
42.53, 45.70, 47.08, (49.03), 48.95, 44.45, 48.78, 42.66, 48.05, (41.39), 47.16, 43.78

That was an amazing run of sub-50s


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 11, 2009)

Sq-1 PB: 32.66

So close to sub-30 

D U L2 B' F2 L2 D2 L' F2 B' U' R B2 U D' R U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 R U B'

Also, someone please FMC that. I got 34 on it, with Fridrich and a bit of intuition, in about 5 minutes.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 11, 2009)

32.41 3x3x3 OH =]


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 11, 2009)

7x7: 9:53.90 !!!!!

Sub-10, it's my second timed 7x7 solve. After watching Levi's and Dan's last two centers video, it improved my time a little.


----------



## Ewks (Jan 11, 2009)

Average: 17.19 sec.

Fastest Time: 13.44
Slowest Time: 22.17
Standard Deviation: 01.79

13.79 16.54 15.52 (22.17) 18.23 16.28 19.74 17.54 (13.44) 17.89 19.41 17.01

This was awesome: D I thought I had stopped improving but apparently I was wrong.

Total Solves: 100
Total Pops: 0
Average: 18.37 sec.

Fastest Time: 13.33
Slowest Time: 23.24
Standard Deviation: 01.99

And now I really am sub-19. Both of these averages were done at the same session.


----------



## Zava (Jan 11, 2009)

nice one Ewks, now you should change your sig


----------



## Ewks (Jan 11, 2009)

Done: D my old signature has been outdated for a while now


----------



## Zava (Jan 11, 2009)

I remembered qq told me to go for sub1 on 4x4, well:
Average: 59,39
Standard Deviation: 1,33
Best Time: 55,93
Worst Time: 1:07,75

59,36 (1:07,75) 59,65 59,30 57,11 (55,93) 59,80 1:01,03 57,11 1:01,40 59,94 59,21	

with a best average of 5:
Average: 58,01
Standard Deviation: 1,27
Best Time: 55,93
Worst Time: 1:01,03
57,11 (55,93) 59,80 (1:01,03) 57,11

I don't remember the parities, but I'm sure the rate was around 1 parity/solve
edit: this was with a not too good ES, I can't wait for my mefferts


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 11, 2009)

Yesyesyesyes!

My second sub 10, and also my new PB: 9.80

D B2 D U F' U' L D2 L2 F' L2 U' F U' L' B F2 R' D2 U' B2 F' L' R2 D'

Cross: y2 R U L2 F'
F2L 1: y' U' L' U L y' U R U R'
F2L 2: U' L' U L
F2L 3: y R U R'
F2L 4: y U2 R U R' U y ' U' L
OLL: U2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L' U

38 @ 9.80 = 3.88 tps

I did this on CCT for a change, and if it's gonna spit out awesome scrambles like this, I'll use it more often. This was from a 14.60 session average of 25, with a best of average 10 of 12 of 14.51.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 11, 2009)

For some reason I decided to use ZZ and I got 15.49 =]

EDIT: 14.02 =]


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 11, 2009)

TODAY HAS BEEN SUCH A GOOD DAY FOR CUBING!

*cough*

Now that that's out of my system, basically my achievements today result in me having to change everything in the top line of my sig. It's that epic.

Statistics for 01-11-2009 22:51:06

PB average:

Average: 13.41
Standard Deviation: 1.06

10.66, 13.52, 14.00, 13.92, (15.56), 14.42, 12.64, (10.45), 14.42, 13.05, 13.89, 13.56

PB lucky single in the post above.

PB non-lucky:

U' L' F' L' R2 B2 R' D F2 D2 U L B' U B R2 B F2 U B F' D U2 L U2

Cross: y D' L D' F D'
F2L 1: U y L' U' L U y R U R'
F2L 2: U' R' U R
F2L 3: U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L 4: U2 L' U L
OLL: R' U F' U F R
PLL: U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U

= 49 @ 10.66

And the 10.45 was:

L2 B2 U' F' D2 U2 F2 L2 R D B2 D2 B F' D L2 F L' D' B' D2 L B R' D

Cross: y D R2 D L D R'
F2L 1: y U L' U L U' L' U L
F2L 2: L U' L' y L' U' L
F2L 3: U R U2 R' U2 y R U R'
F2L 4: U' R U' R' U2 R U R'
PLL: U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F'

= 51 @ 10.45


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2009)

I solved an 11x11x11 with reduction in 20:26 (on Iso). If I get a physical one, I'm not sure I'll solve it more than, say, once.

EDIT: And an 11x11x1 in 55.780 seconds. And an 11x1x1 in 1.593.

EDIT 2: OMG YES!!!! 7x7 OH in 14:43.32. Beat that, Dan.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats Michael  good time! That would take years on gabbasoft 

Average of 12: 15.98
My times are on the Sunday contest, and I didn't save them so 

Cube: White type A (really loose, no pops)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to post again so quickly, but on puzzlingaddiction I got 18.577 for 3x3 (4th!) and 50.793	, 52.236, and 54.589 for 4x4 (top 3!).


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2009)

2x2:

Ever closer to sub 4.

Average: 4.10
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 2.48
Worst Time: 5.42
Individual Times:
3.74, (2.48), 3.89, 3.66, 4.94, 4.73, 3.00, 5.11, 3.89, (5.42), 3.80, 4.20


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been cubing all day and I beat 5 of my PBs today

3x3 average 3 of 5 - 32.11, then again for 31.75

3x3 average 10 of 12 - 30.35

35.43 (42.36) 29.50 33.43 30.31 28.55 28.21 29.09 (27.00) 27.27 28.50 33.18

I got 6 sub-30s in a row, and a best rolling average of 5 of 27.99

3x3BLD I got a 5:46.31

snake average of 5 - 5.75

a good day for me !!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 12, 2009)

3.29 avg of 12 on 2x2.


----------



## Escher (Jan 12, 2009)

its not really a single achievement as such...

but over the past few days i've just improved on other cubes by a ridiculous amount - for example, i was averaging around 6:00-9:00 on the megaminx - i had no lookahead, and no last layer system for corners OLL or PLL. 

i tried again soon after jude got a megaminx, because he demolished my times instantly (not to say he also learnt about 14 LL algs in a night). so i did a couple more solves, and now average around 3:45, a reduction by nearly 50%!

and similarly, with the 4x4, i went from a 1:50-2:00 average, suddenly down to sub 1:40 at least, and over the weekend i got 4-5 sub 1:25 solves, with a 1:19.xx best, and a 1:2x(1-3?).xx with double parity. and i seriously think that if i improve my centres (still around 18-30s) and my 3x3 part (30-45s) then i can easily average that.

not only that, i also got an average of 12 of 15.xx, and over the past few evenings I've had many, many 12.xx and 13.xx non lucky singles, with most session averages being around 16s, and less than a month ago was i pushing sub 18s!

i just dont know whats happened!


----------



## Garmon (Jan 12, 2009)

Escher said:


> with the 4x4, i went from a 1:50-2:00 average, suddenly down to sub 1:40 at least, and over the weekend i got 4-5 sub 1:25 solves, with a 1:19.xx best, and a 1:2x.xx with double parity. and i seriously think that if i improve my centres (still around 18-30s) and my 3x3 part (30-45s) then i can easily average that.
> 
> 
> 
> i just dont know whats happened!


That's great improvement there!
Average of 12: 24.88 for me, pretty good since I haven't done an average since a week.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 13, 2009)

New PB and 3x3x3 average !!!

PB: 24.21
Avg: 31.95, of 5.
Proof: Cubemania.org search my name under there...

Did this during Data Management today; I don't even know what possessed my hands to move that fast...
Easy T-perms to finish but the 24.21 was still non-lucky (Headlights OLL + U perm = 7 second LL )


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 13, 2009)

4:17 on 5x5 using AVG edges.
Last time I broke the record was earlier today using Freeslice edges in 4:45. I'm not sure which method I use. I think most of the time I start off doing a free slice and whenever I see a semi pair, I switch to AVG, and whenever I see 2 wings solved, but not the center edge, I switch to freeslice. My lookahead sucks. Bad lighting can increase my times by over 1 minute.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 13, 2009)

(8:41:10 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 17.29, 14.67, 14.64, 14.28, 18.10, 16.13, (11.70), 16.82, (18.96), 15.97, 14.63, 17.16
(8:41:11 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 15.96, Best Time: 11.70 Worst Time: 18.96


This average was a battle. I held 16.00 for two solves, and then it got to a point where I had to roll out a counting 13. but I did it, and I'm so happy!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 13, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Proof: Cubemania.org search my name under there...



Nice proof. >_>


----------



## Faz (Jan 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2:
> 
> Ever closer to sub 4.
> 
> ...



Oh Damn!

Average: 3.97
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 2.02
Worst Time: 5.50
Individual Times:
4.14, 4.55, 4.27, (2.02), 3.89, (5.50), 2.52, 4.66, 4.92, 3.52, 4.77, 2.48

EDIT: Rolled out 3 solves with 3 better ones.

Average: 3.67
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 1.83
Worst Time: 5.50
Individual Times:
2.02, 3.89, (5.50), 2.52, 4.66, 4.92, 3.52, 4.77, 2.48, 3.61, 4.27, (1.83)

(1.83)	F R2 F' R' F2 R U2 R' F' U' F U R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R U' R
8 moves


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 13, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Proof: Cubemania.org search my name under there...
> ...



Well, I couldn't FILM me doing it -- I was at school and the teacher stopped teaching stuff, so I went on the computer to do some solves...
I had this itch to do it since I realized that instead of using CCW and CW corner permutes, I could just as easily use a T-perm (which is 2.82 for me) to set up the CW and CCW edge swap to finish...

What I also thought was cool was that I printed out a list of scrambles that I was practicing that entire day, and I was getting consistent sub-40s on my watch; so I wanted to see where it lead me...

Evidently, I got my PB, 2 30s (30.47 and 30.61??) and a sub-35 average (finally).


----------



## Faz (Jan 13, 2009)

OH:

Average: 26.77
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 24.52
Worst Time: 41.95
Individual Times:
28.17, (24.52), (41.95), 26.77, 25.36


Using my speedcube, as i cant be bothered loosening my OH cube.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 13, 2009)

finally an average with everything sub-40!

----- JNetCube Best Average for Tue Jan 13 17:22:52 CET 2009 -----

Average: 35.65

Fastest Time: 29.35
Slowest Time: 39.14
Standard Deviation: 02.45

Individual Times:
1) 36.03 L D F2 U' R U2 B L2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 D' U F D' B2 U2 L R2 D2 R' L' D2
2) 38.31 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' R2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 F' D' R U2 F' R B R2 F' U D L2 B
3) 33.87 R L' D2 R' B F2 L D2 L2 F' L' R' B2 D L2 F' B L D' R L2 B' F2 U2 L2
4) 31.06 F U2 D' B' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D L' F' D2 R F' D2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F' R2 L
5) 37.82 U2 L R' U' F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B' R2 D' B2 L2 D' U' L2 R' D' B' L2 R2 D2 R'
6) 33.09 D' F' R' B2 D2 L2 B' R U' F' B2 L2 U' R' B R2 B' L' F L' B' D' U R2 D'
7) 35.55 D2 U2 L B2 R D' U2 R' U L2 U' D' R2 U L' D' F D2 F' D' U' F' R' D' F'
8) (29.35) D2 L' R' D2 L' B2 F' L D2 F' L' B U' L' U D2 R2 U' F2 B R' L' B2 F2 L
9) 35.62 B' U2 B U2 D R F' U' R L B' D2 U' B2 D U2 F2 L B' R B U L2 B2 R
10) 36.22 B R F2 R' U' F' R D U' L D2 B L F' U' F B D2 F2 U2 D' B2 L U2 B'
11) (39.14) R' B' L B2 L2 U D2 L' F L U' D' F' U' D2 F U' R' D F' U2 B' R2 B2 U
12) 38.96 L' R2 F R' D F' U R L' B2 D2 B U B L2 D' B' R' B D2 U' L U2 D2 B2


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW!! This has been my best cube day ever, although I've been strucked by the influenza. My new records:

3x3 average: 12.87
Times: 12.83, 12.76, 12.89, (14.58), 13.84, 12.34, 13.52, 13.17, 12.34, (11.92), 12.52, 12.48
My first sub-13 average ever. I've been working really hard for this. :-D

4x4 single: 47.45
With my extremely loose ES.

5x5 single: 1:35,33

5x5 average: 1:47.28
Times: 1:54.81, (1:57.77), 1:47.41, 1:51.14, 1:42.38, 1:47.11, 1:46.06, 1:57.45, 1:40.31, (1:35.53), 1:44.00, 1:42.09
PB with 5 seconds. All my practice finally pays off.


----------



## coinman (Jan 13, 2009)

Pyraninx Crystal 4:48.72. Getting better at the LL.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 13, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> WOW!! This has been my best cube day ever, although I've been strucked by the influenza. My new records:
> 
> 3x3 average: 12.87
> Times: 12.83, 12.76, 12.89, (14.58), 13.84, 12.34, 13.52, 13.17, 12.34, (11.92), 12.52, 12.48
> ...



Wow!
Great gunnar 
you know what this means...
sig change time


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 14, 2009)

I got some first sub 9 solves on the 7x7:
8:35.67, 8:3.27

I really have to work on centers as it takes me ~5 min.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 14, 2009)

New OH pb average of 12 

Statistics for 01-14-2009 00:00:56

Average: 23.47
Standard Deviation: 1.93
Best Time: 19.40
Worst Time: 31.19+
Individual Times: 
1.	22.31	B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R D2 L R B' R D' U L' B2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L' F' D' 
2.	20.79	B U R' D2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R B' D U' L' R B' D R' F L2 R' D' F2 
3.	21.18	B2 F' R' B F' L B2 L' F L B2 U2 L R' B2 F U R F' D B F2 R2 F L' 
4.	26.93	B2 D2 U' L' F2 L2 R B' R' U' R' B' U2 R D2 B F' R' B2 L' U' L2 D L2 R 
5.	24.71	R U' L' U B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' L' R2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U' B D U2 L' R2 F' 
6.	(19.40)	R' D2 U2 L' R2 D' U2 B2 F D' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U F2 L' D F2 R2 B' R 
7.	22.36	L' R2 B2 F R' D' U B' F' R B2 U' B' U2 R B2 D U2 L2 R D2 U2 L2 R B' 
8.	(31.19+)	L2 R2 B' F2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L D F2 R' U2 B2 F' U' R' B2 F' R' B' F 
9.	25.02	B' D2 L' R D' U' F L' B D2 L' R2 U R2 B D F' R F' D' L2 F2 U L R' 
10.	23.75	L2 F' D2 L2 R2 D B' D' F' U' B F' L2 R2 D2 R F D2 U B' L R2 D U' L2 
11.	24.89	B2 D2 F2 D2 U L' D U2 L' F2 D2 R F' L' R2 B F' L2 R B2 D U R B2 L' 
12.	22.74	D L' B F L2 R' F D U B F2 R2 B' F' L2 R F L R D' B2 U' B' L U2 


it was going SO GOOD at the beginning but then I got nervous and messed up 
the 19 was unlucky too 

best average of 5 was good at least: 22.23


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't think this was possible, but... well, see for yourself


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2009)

Very Nice Michael!

WOW...

9.14 non lucky. Second try was 6.93.

8. 9.14 D' L B2 U B' D2 B' U2 F2 L' R' F2 L' B2 D' U2 L2 R D2 U' B2 R B2 D' U'

Umm. 10 move triple x cross on L (color neutral!!!!!!!). I thought it was going to be a double x cross only, so after I made the last pair, I lost over a second looking for the last pair. Easy OLL and U perm.

Triple x cross: z' y' F L' U L2 U' L' U' F' U' F2

Wow...... How freak'n easy.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2009)

This deserves a new post:


Average: 12.08
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 11.16
Worst Time: 13.74
Individual Times:
(11.16), 11.41, 12.70, 12.62, (13.74), 12.33, 13.19, 11.30, 11.59, 11.58, 11.58, 12.53

YAY.

Now, the even more awesome bit.


Average: 11.58
*Standard Deviation: 0.00*
Best Time: 11.30
Worst Time: 13.19
Individual Times:
(11.30), 11.59, 11.58, 11.58, (12.53)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice Michael! I should really try 5x5 clock, seeing as I never have. I don't think I'll be able to get 4.757 mps though!


----------



## julesv (Jan 14, 2009)

*YES!*

First solve timed: 3:47. Finally...


----------



## gboh19 (Jan 14, 2009)

Just broke my old record of 16.xx s ><

New record for me: 15.77 (pll skip)

Scramble: R F' R F D U2 B' R D U L D' U L R' D F L' R F' U L R U' L2


----------



## julesv (Jan 14, 2009)

*Sub 2 minute!*

YES! Finally after long hours of practise today, I gat my first sub 2 minute solve! Thank you badmephisto for you last layer algorithm!


----------



## GalPro (Jan 14, 2009)

I broke the 1 minute barrier lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 14, 2009)

Sq-1 PB: 31.14
PB average: 44.32

4x4 PB: 56.20 (sub-1!!)


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 15, 2009)

just broke me PB! 16.43 seconds and it was a full step solve!

and i was listening to rock music with my average of 12 as follows:

1:	00:16.43	
2:	00:22.52	
3:	00:23.66	
4:	00:23.19	
5:	00:20.86	
6:	00:26.10	
7:	00:23.09	
8:	00:21.87	
9:	00:23.43	
10:	00:27.21	
11:	00:26.11	
12:	00:27.49


----------



## joey (Jan 15, 2009)

1:44.96 5x5.

I was watching 'The Breakfast Club' (a 1980's film).. I wasn't turning fast.. I wasn't even caring. Yet I get a new PB


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 15, 2009)

12.86 3x3 solve, non-lucky

"Chameleon" Oll case, H-Perm


----------



## Notrallon (Jan 15, 2009)

wow, i am being jelous on everyone who can do it in under one min 

Started solving 2 days ago so ain't that fast with my fingers! 

But 2 days ago i got like 7-9 min 

Now i am down to 2.30.47! Getting better all the time 

Edit: 3x3 cube


----------



## Jai (Jan 15, 2009)

3x3 OH:
Average: 21.66 
Individual Times: 21.37, 21.93, 21.98, (19.34), 21.96, 22.06, (22.93), 19.82, 22.05, 22.84, 21.15, 21.39


----------



## Ryane (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got my first sub-1 average of 5!
1.	57.12	
2.	1:01.55	
3.	53.06	
4.	1:05.21	
5.	58.05	

Ah that feels so good. 
Using a Storebought cube, got it at christmas, so less than a month so far.


----------



## SRV (Jan 15, 2009)

YYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!! 

17.75!!!!!

My first sub-20 time
My previous record was 20.80


----------



## Zaxef (Jan 15, 2009)

First sub 1min 3x3
and sub 7min 5x5


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been cubeing since the beginning of the summer and at last i have reached an average of 23(for 3x3 cube)!!!!! this is a big number for me because i make fun of the movie 23 a lot and whenever i see the # i point it out


----------



## coinman (Jan 15, 2009)

Pyraninx Crystal 4:03.71. Almost a lucky LL but i'l count it as PB.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2009)

I got a 7.221 on the computer 3x3 clock. But how do I do this on a real one :confused:


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I got a 7.221 on the computer 3x3 clock. But how do I do this on a real one :confused:



Practice a lot. Thats how I did it.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 16, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! .70 2x2x2 on hi-games.net!!!!!!! 3 moves (R' U R')!!! I don't have an account there so I don't think it will be saved but that is second on the list!!!!!!!


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 16, 2009)

It's 42 degrees celcius (108 Fahrenheit) here!

EPIC


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 16, 2009)

first BLD attempts since i "quit" after UCSD summer 2008

4:10, 4:35, 4:50, 4:21

no failures! all 4s!? haha

streak of 4 would have been good before i stopped, i'm amazed at myself.


----------



## Jai (Jan 16, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> It's 42 degrees celcius (108 Fahrenheit) here!
> 
> EPIC



It's summer where you are, right? Over here, it's winter. >_>
Today, the temperature is -17°C, but after you factor in the wind chill, it's -30°C.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 16, 2009)

Jai said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > It's 42 degrees celcius (108 Fahrenheit) here!
> ...



Yes it is Summer, i'm in the southern hemisphere. I prefer the cold to the heat, although i don't know what it's like in negative temperatures. I'm guessing cold?


----------



## OOOH (Jan 16, 2009)

My first sub-45 average!!!!

Average: 44,43
Standard Deviation: 3,00
Best Time: 36,80
Worst Time: 57,45
Individual Times:
1.	48,56	
2.	46,95	
3.	(57,45)	
4.	42,23	
5.	43,06	
6.	(36,80)
7.	47,16
8.	48,44	
9.	42,17
10.	44,26	
11.	42,09
12.	39,38


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2009)

New 5x5x5 average 10/12 personal best: 2:47.67. (I hadn't tried a whole average in a while.)

Also I got a couple of sub-5 6x6x6's: 4:53.67 and 4:53.93. Finally sub-5!


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 16, 2009)

5x5 avg of 5 (I took out the worst and best times)
02:17.36 
02:08.73 
(02:23.31)
02:12.96 
(02:06.93 ) = 2:13.02 (Sub 2:15 )


----------



## PeterV (Jan 16, 2009)

First ever sub-30 3x3x3 average:

28.92, 31.17, (44.73), (27.19), 28.81 = *29.63 avg.*

Done on this weeks online competition (2009 no. 3).
Finally! Woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 16, 2009)

3x3 

Best Lucky 28 seconds
Best Non Lucky 33 seconds
Best average 36 seconds. 

I want to know how you guys remember what moves you after your solves?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2009)

I did a mean of 100. (I had one DNF, so I did 101 solves total; CCT's "session mean" is the mean of all non-DNF solves.)
The time was 15.80 seconds  It's about a second below my previous best, I think.

The best solve was 11.16, the worst was 21.46. SD was 1.69.
Best RA of 12 was 14.69 (*PB average*!):
12.91 15.40 14.78 15.24 15.10 14.59 16.98 14.50 14.61 (19.00) 12.75 (12.11)

With Japanese color scheme ^_^ I don't need any more evidence now, I KNOW it's faster.


----------



## byu (Jan 16, 2009)

I assembled my Type A DIY! It's amazing, and it works great! Thanks to the PuzzleProz Store for shipping it to me.


----------



## Ryane (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG. Check out this run of 6 times I just got.

102:	00:49.64	x
101:	00:53.39	x
100:	00:55.77	x
99:	00:59.55	x
98:	00:48.19	x
97:	00:44.57	x

Thats 6 sub-1 solves in a row, 3 of them sub-50.
O_O
What am I turning into?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I did a mean of 100. (I had one DNF, so I did 101 solves total; CCT's "session mean" is the mean of all non-DNF solves.)
> The time was 15.80 seconds  It's about a second below my previous best, I think.
> 
> The best solve was 11.16, the worst was 21.46. SD was 1.69.
> ...




How lucky do you get in competitions? Your square-1 comp PB is ~3 secs below your normal average, and your 3x3 comp PB is a second below your normal average. 

Also, finally a sub-30 solve on Square-1: 29.04


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> How lucky do you get in competitions? Your square-1 comp PB is ~3 secs below your normal average, and your 3x3 comp PB is a second below your normal average.



The Square-1 PB average was definitely lucky, but the 3x3 average wasn't. I just make sure to always warm up lookahead before the round and then I try to go smooth rather than fast, so I'm usually a little more fast and consistent in competition 3x3 than in practice. My normal average is really ~17.0, but in competition there is good lighting and my hands aren't ever tired, so I can just go up and get five goodish single solves. Also I have had many chances to do 3x3 in competition, so my PB average is of course a bit below normal 

Actually I wish I was more lucky in competition, in terms of getting some really good singles. I have really nice solves in 4x4 (47 was PLLskip) and OH (16 was easy F2L + PLLskip), but I don't have any really good single solves for 3x3, 5x5, or BLD yet.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 17, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:49.80 sec
95th place on hi-games!
http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=151
Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:41.70 sec
86th!
This is over 10 seconds faster than my previous PB (on real cube).
The centers are a bit slower on the sim, but the 3x3 part is a bit faster. I think the improvement is mainly due to my improved edge pairing recognition.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2009)

OH MY GOD
59.06 HI-GAMES 5X5
FIRST SUB-1 EVER ON ANY SIMULATOR
http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=44

I also beat Andy Tsao in a long-running race we were having that I didn't think would ever finish: it was, would I get sub-1 hi-games 5x5 first, or would he get sub-30 hi-games 4x4? And now... I won!

EDIT: Centers in 20 seconds, reduction in 44 (!!!!!!).


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2009)

whoa......... INSANE!!! sub 1.......... Go Michael!

Minx:Average: 1:37.20
Standard Deviation: 3.64
Best Time: 1:30.27
Worst Time: 1:46.34
Individual Times:
(1:30.27), 1:42.03, 1:33.25, (1:46.34), 1:36.31

2x2:

Average: 3.33
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 1.59
Worst Time: 5.11
Individual Times:
(1.59), 3.31, 3.42, 4.11, 2.28, (5.11), 3.55, 2.59, 3.64, 4.06, 3.03, 3.31


----------



## mazei (Jan 17, 2009)

Got a new PB. 9.50(full step). Although yes I got a 9.03 before but that was a PLL skip. This is full step. I'm sure some of you know how it feels to beat you record with a great time like this.

Also I think this is equal with Eric Limeback's official fastest. I'll check it.

EDIT
Eric Limeback got a 9.55. My mistake.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> OH MY GOD
> 59.06 HI-GAMES 5X5
> FIRST SUB-1 EVER ON ANY SIMULATOR
> http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=44
> ...



Amazing!!!!
Greatest speedcubing accomplishment ever!
I wish I can be even half as fast as you.

Edit:
Wuqiong Fan, 5x5x5 cube, 4:29.17 sec
First try! Not as awesome as Michael Gottlieb, but this is a good time for me, only 12 seconds slower than record on real cube. First 2 centers were slow, but 3x3 part was fast.

Wuqiong Fan, 5x5x5 cube, 4:19.11 sec

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:36.19 sec
Yes!!! consistently sub-2 now!


----------



## Zava (Jan 17, 2009)

today I had a 3:05.66 2-5 relay 
it was around 1:38 5x5, ~1:02-1:05 4x4 (I was already shaking on this solve) the rest ~22-25 seconds for 2x2-3x3 (veeery shaking)


----------



## julesv (Jan 17, 2009)

I beat my PB. From 1:59 to 1:51! Yay!


----------



## minsarker (Jan 17, 2009)

YES!

Just got 60second average! 48sec PB!

Average of 5. I used to use a basic CF method that repeated alg. until it worked and then decided to switch to Fridrich method and in 2 and a half weeks I learned intuitive f2l and 4LLL and decreased my average about 20 seconds so far. My cross takes bout 3-6 seconds, F2l about 30-35, and LL about 20.

YAY! Now ima go back to practicing~!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 17, 2009)

Memorized all PLLs and dropped my times from 30-40 to 27(ish)-30. I'm a noob but this is good for me =)


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 17, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:32.00 sec
hi-games.net
I will sub-90!!!
This was no parity right after a horrible 2:02 double parity and a horrible 2:20 double parity with messups will edgep pairing.
26-67-92.
I waste too much time inspecting in between steps.

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:30.53 sec

The next solve!
I almost didn't make it because I was so excited that I messed up the G perm! Could have been sub-90!

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:24.22 sec

Yes!!!!!!!! WTF2L!!!!! ROF2L!!!!!! [nakajima fist pump] I did it!!!!
Sub-90!!!! With OLL parity.
18-58-84
I've made it from #105 to *69 in only 2 days!

Edit: I've gotten sub-90 3 times now and all of them were OLL parity only. Strange... I can only get a good time when I only get OLL parity?

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:20.11 sec


----------



## Odin (Jan 17, 2009)

i got my new best average of 45.87!!!! 
1. 45.61
2. POP/DNF (would of been my PB!)
3. 40.33
4. 38.93 (i got a lock up it could of been my PB)
5. 51.69


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2009)

4x4 3 in a row 4:09.11  but I can't do it again since I just borrowed the 3rd 4x4. actually very nice considering the condition of my wrists (very very very bad right now)


----------



## toast (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay sub-20 average of 50.
Statistics for 01-17-2009 18:55:59

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.76
Standard Deviation: 3.03
Best Time: 15.34
Worst Time: 34.20
Individual Times:
1.	17.30	B2 F D2 U' B2 F D U L R B2 U B' F R B2 F R' B' F R D2 B F D'
2.	22.89	F' L R2 B2 D' L B F R B L2 R' D' U F2 D2 L F' R U' B2 F' U2 B2 L'
3.	19.66	D2 U2 R' D U L U' F' D2 U' R2 F D2 L' U2 B' F' D' U F U2 F2 D2 B F'
4.	23.67	U' B2 F L' D2 U' F2 L2 R F L2 R2 D2 L' R B F L B L' R2 U2 B2 F' D2
5.	20.09	L' D F' L2 B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B' R F L' R' D2 L' B' D' U2 L B2 D F' D' L
6.	22.42	D2 L R2 F2 D U L' D U' L' D L R' D U2 L2 R' D' L' B2 F L R' D U
7.	18.58	D R' U2 R2 B' L2 U' B2 F' R' B F L U' B2 F' D' F2 R U2 F R B F U2
8.	21.38	L2 B2 L' R D' U F2 D2 U L U L2 D U2 L D U' B2 D2 B2 U2 B' U' L R2
9.	19.76	L2 R2 D2 U L R B F2 L2 R F2 L2 F U R B U L2 F D2 B2 F L2 U' R2
10.	22.80	U F D L2 B2 F L2 R U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 U F L' D U'
11.	19.14	L' F2 L2 D' B R2 F U' R' U' R' F2 L' B F' L D B' R' B D2 B F D U2
12.	17.86	D' U L2 D' U F L' D F2 L2 R D U B2 F L' F D2 R2 U' R' B2 D U L
13.	18.84	L2 R' U' L U L R' F D2 B F U2 R D' B2 F2 D2 B' F R' B2 F' R2 D2 U'
14.	17.81	D2 F2 L2 F' R U2 F L R' B2 L2 B F2 L2 R2 B2 F L R' B' F D2 L' B' D'
15.	21.97	L' R D2 U' B2 F' R2 B L2 F' D2 U2 B L F2 D B F2 R D U2 B' F D2 U'
16.	17.69	D' U2 L' B2 F R B' F' L' D' B2 U2 L R B2 F' R D' U2 F' R2 B2 F L' D2
17.	25.25	B2 F R' U L' D L2 U2 B F2 L' U' L2 R2 U L' R2 D' U F' D2 U2 F' D B
18.	15.72	L2 R2 B D L2 U B F2 D' B' R2 U B' F' R D U2 L2 R2 D' U2 R D U2 F'
19.	19.02	U B F L2 R U' F' D' B R2 D' U' B2 F' L2 R D U' B' F R2 D' U2 F2 D
20.	34.20	D U' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F D' U2 L D U2 L R B L' R' F D B' F2
21.	18.19	L D' U R' U' L F2 L2 R' F' R D2 U R F' D2 U2 B' U L' R F' R2 B2 F'
22.	16.58	B F' D' U' B' F L R2 B' R U L2 R' F2 D U' R' B D2 U2 R' D U' R' F'
23.	20.59	F' U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L' R D2 U2 F' L' F' L2 R2 D2 U' B L2 B L' R D2 U
24.	19.74	B F L2 D2 B F' D' L' R2 F2 U B' L' R2 B D' L' B2 F D2 F L' B' L2 D
25.	19.09	D' U L F2 L2 R2 D' L' U F' D' B2 F L2 R' B F R' D U2 L' R D2 B2 U2
26.	17.70	D' U' L2 R2 D2 F' D' U2 B F R2 D2 B D U2 F' D2 B2 D' U R2 U2 B R2 U2
27.	19.61	B2 F2 D' U L R B F' L' R' D U' L' F2 D' F2 U' F L D U L R2 D2 R2
28.	20.45	L' B' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' D L U' L' B' F2 U2 B2 L' D R D2 F' U2 B L2 R2
29.	18.83	D U L2 R' D U L R' B' L2 R2 U' L' D' U2 L' R' D2 B D B2 F2 L U2 B
30.	17.45	B2 D' B2 F R' B2 L D' B2 F2 U B F' L' R2 D' U' L2 R2 U2 B' F D' B F'
31.	16.81	D2 U' R' B' R F' U2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 D2 U2 R B L R D L' R2 D L' R2 B
32.	20.36	L R' B D' U' B' R2 D L R D' B' R D' B F' L B' F2 L' F2 D2 L R U
33.	19.47	D2 U' R D' U B2 F L' R' D R2 B F' D2 L2 D B F' U B F2 L F' L2 B'
34.	23.78	F2 L' B L R2 D' L2 R U2 L2 R2 U B2 F D L' R U2 R F' L R2 U L R'
35.	17.41	L U' R2 D U' F' D B D2 U2 B2 D B L' R2 B' F2 U B2 D' B' L2 B' U2 F
36.	18.91	D2 F R' D' F' L B F R2 D B F' U2 F D B' F D' U2 F' R2 D' F' U' L2
37.	17.08	R2 F2 D L D L' R D' U' B' F2 D L2 R' B' F' L2 B' D2 B F' D F' U2 F'
38.	19.97	L' U' B' F2 D L2 U' B L R U2 R U B2 F D U' R' B' D' R B L2 R' D2
39.	19.16	D U' L2 R2 B2 F2 D U' B2 D B L R U R F L' R U' L2 U2 L R' B2 R'
40.	22.88	R2 D' U2 B D U F2 L' R D' F L B2 L D F' U R F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' R2
41.	22.91	D' F2 L R D2 U R F' U R F2 L B2 F U B F' R B2 F D2 L R' D B'
42.	15.34	D B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B F L' R B' F U2 F R2 D B L2 R2 B D U L2 U2 L'
43.	18.75	D' R' U F' R2 B' F2 D' B R2 D L' D2 R' D' U L' U B2 D U B D' B2 F2
44.	16.61	B2 F2 D' U' R U2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 D' U' B F D2 U B2 F R B F2 L D F'
45.	18.95	L2 R' D U' B' L2 R2 B' R' B' U' B2 D' U R2 B F' D' L R B' L R U2 L2
46.	18.91	R2 B2 L F' R' B F2 D F U L' B2 F2 L F L' R2 B' D' U2 L D' L2 D' U
47.	21.91	U' L2 D B' F R2 F D2 L R B2 F' U' R' D2 U B2 F' R2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 R2
48.	17.12	L' F' D2 U2 B' F' L' R D2 B2 F L R D U' L' B2 F U' B L R2 F2 U2 B2
49.	20.02	D' B F2 U B2 F' L2 D2 U F2 R' D' U2 B' F U L' B' D2 L2 R B' F U B
50.	17.27	U2 F U' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B D' L' R D2 U' B2 L' R' D F2 R2 B2 F D U' B


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 18, 2009)

3x3 single: 9.04 non lucky

got it a couple of months ago


----------



## FU (Jan 18, 2009)

new 3x3x3 avg PB

Average: 12.55 sec.
Individual Times: (10.97), 12.88, 11.83, 14.36+, 13.52, 11.45, (16.11), 12.39, 14.08, 11.24, 11.95, 11.77

yay, just lubed my cube  pll skip on 16.11 lol, that solve sucked! pretty easy cases i think, and smooth f2ls.

and got a 32.26 team bld average on tape. (not pb though)

31.81 27.81 27.11 (45.55) 30.94 34.09 (26.69) 29.41 35.75 35.78 36.13 33.81


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 18, 2009)

12.30 3x3x3 non-lucky =]


----------



## Garmon (Jan 18, 2009)

5x5x5 Sub 3!! I don't remember the time exactly though.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 18, 2009)

7x7: 7:29.37

First sub 8, I finished my centers a minute fster than usual, edges were okay, I did PLL twice.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 18, 2009)

Third sub-20... (Still averaging the same since August)

19.82, (22.96), 18.45, (18.22), 19.82 = 19.36


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 18, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:11.33 sec
Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:11.33 sec
Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 1:11.33 sec

I no longer suck at big cubes!!!!!!
http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=151

24-27-20
bad centers, but awesome edges.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 18, 2009)

3 13.xx 3x3x3 solves in a row, all non-lucky =]


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 18, 2009)

5:	00:35.37	x
4:	00:34.32	x
3:	00:34.77	x
2:	00:37.43	x
1:	00:34.77	x

I'm definitely sub 40 now. By the way, some of those were lucky too. I was smooth solving for each one except for two... the other three were slow but when I was orienting the corners... the cube was solved everytime.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 18, 2009)

wowowow- so ive been trying out Petrus lately and usually i get a time of 50 secs, but i just got a 33.69 (non lucky) and now im getting like 40's! SUCH AN INCREASE! 
0.o 
im still in a state of awe. haha =]
::EDIT:: took an A5 with petrus got 45.50


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 18, 2009)

2:	00:27.61	x
1:	00:31.36	x

Woot! PB of 27. If I keep doing good I could get sub 35 or even better sub 30.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 18, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! 

5:	00:43.26	x
4:	00:31.73	x
3:	00:32.66	x
2:	00:27.61	x
1:	00:31.36	x
Average: 00:33.32 Best: 00:27.61
Avg. 5: 00:33.32 3 of 5: 00:31.92
Avg. 10: 00:33.32 10 of 12: --:--.--

Still broke 2 records... I need to change me siggy


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 19, 2009)

Statistics for 01-18-2009 20:40:06

Average: 15.10
Standard Deviation: 0.24
Best Time: 14.36
Worst Time: 15.69
Individual Times:
1.	15.05	F U F' U' R' D' U2 R2 F2 L2 D' U L2 D U2 B F U2 B' F2 L' U R B F
2.	(15.69)	L2 R2 B D' U L' D2 U L' R2 U F' L' B F2 D L' D2 B2 R B D2 U2 L2 R'
3.	(14.36)	L R' B L R F' U B' L2 F' D U' F D' F2 D U' L2 R2 B2 F D2 B' F' R2
4.	15.41	L' U' L' R' D U2 B F R2 U2 F L' R U' B2 D U L B2 F2 D' U L' R' F2
5.	14.83	B D2 U2 R U2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B R' B2 F2 L R B2 F' R' U' F' R2 D U2 R

Yea.


----------



## Zava (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd be on "podium" in the sunday contest, if a so called NOOB wouldn't have submitted a 0.14 average....fcuk.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 19, 2009)

*5x5 Average of 12*

Average: 1:42.64

Standard Deviation: 4.99
Best Time: 1:34.62
Worst Time: 2:01.64

Individual Times:
1.	1:49.31
2.	1:36.84	
3.	1:41.16	
4.	1:37.87	
5.	1:49.28	
6.	(1:34.62)	
7.	1:48.16	
9.	1:42.56	
10.	(2:01.64)
11.	1:34.67	
12.	1:45.17	


New Average of 12 PB for 5x5, and the single was a PB aswell (01:34.62)

The best RA of 5 was 01:38.62 so not too shabby


----------



## Faz (Jan 19, 2009)

Levi pwns me.

Average: 2:04.50
Standard Deviation: 9.05
Best Time: 1:50.77
Worst Time: 2:18.27
Individual Times:
1:58.12, 2:12.94, 1:57.11, 2:15.78, 1:59.81, 1:50.89, 2:01.02, (2:18.27), 2:15.88, (1:50.77), 2:15.84, 1:57.59

Best average of 5 was 1:59.31. Pb single as well. I have it on video.

I think I can do sub 2 average of 12.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 19, 2009)

First sub-20 single (lucky) for me: 19s21


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 19, 2009)

4.23 average of 100 on 2x2. SD: 1.38
Not really good but getting better.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 19, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4.23 average of 100 on 2x2. SD: *1.38*
> Not really good but getting better.




It's the best number


----------



## Zava (Jan 19, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 4.23 average of 100 on 2x2. SD: *1.38*
> ...



it's the best number in another order (183). everyone knows that 
but it can be the second best number, I also like it 

anyway: 1:38.98 avg of 5 with 5x5 in the weekly, times:
(1:43.83) 1:41.13 1:35.34 1:40.47 (1:33.59) 
I think I can improve though.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 19, 2009)

I learned the 4x4x4 parities today.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 20, 2009)

What's standard deviation?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 20, 2009)

Zava said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...




Well look at that! What a coincidence!


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 20, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> What's standard deviation?



The spread of data about the mean. In the context of speedcubing, the times spread about the average. The lower the SD, the closer your times are to the mean, which suggests your consistant.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 20, 2009)

This is after a really long time:

Cubes Solved: 1000/1000
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.02
Standard Deviation: 2.43
Best Time: 10.89
Worst Time: 26.84

Hoped for sub-18, but didn't happen. I was close though.....


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 20, 2009)

*4x4 Average of 12 PB*

EPIC

Average: 1:13.56

Standard Deviation: 3.88
Best Time: 1:06.50
Worst Time: 1:22.53

Individual Times:
1.	1:11.14	
2.	(1:06.50)	
3.	1:09.59	
4.	(1:22.53)	
5.	1:19.76	
6.	1:19.08	
7.	1:14.27
8.	1:06.91	
9.	1:12.09	
10.	1:12.69	
11.	1:17.02	
12.	1:13.09	

I haven't done 4x4 in 4 months. My white mefferts 4x4 just arrived, and POW! Right in the kisser!


----------



## Ramen (Jan 20, 2009)

Average of 5 4x4:
(On tape)
Ramen's 5 Individual Times: (55.25), 58.56, 60.43, (68.66), 56.93
Ramen's Average: 58.64, Best Time: 55.25 Worst Time: 1:08.66


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 20, 2009)

New 4x4 PB for double parity! 
Centers were nice, 16s
Edges were insanely awesome, 26s
3x3 part sucked due to double parity, so total is 75. 
Uploading video right now.


----------



## Faz (Jan 20, 2009)

7.97 pll skip!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 20, 2009)

15.14 avg of 100 on 3x3x3. SD: 1.86
I want sub15!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 20, 2009)

12.02 2 look OLL, PLL skip.
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=151
I'm #42


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 7.97 pll skip!



man you're getting really fast, I've seen some of your averages lately. Are you just soley practicing 3x3x3 speed now?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 20, 2009)

Finally got a sub 30. Will go to the Indian Open 2009


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 20, 2009)

i got sub 20 for 3x3 2day wooo


----------



## TMOY (Jan 20, 2009)

I finally got my sub-2 at megaminx  1:56.75 new PB.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2009)

I failed clock in competition :'( but I got a sub13 mean of 3 on cubemania. I'll do better next time...

Also 9.87 avg12 on the computer clock. I'll do better...


----------



## Garmon (Jan 20, 2009)

I got my 5x5x5 PB on video 2:51.87 I think, I will upload sometime.
Also I got my Rubik's Cube record 14.00, which is awesome.
I haven't cubed much recently (doing averages and such) , only single 5x5x5 and 3x3x3 solves .


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEW PB Single. 23 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMFG


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got my first sub-1 PLL time attack - 59.78

Only started doing these 2 days ago too.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 21, 2009)

Average: 17.00
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 13.48
Worst Time: 19.03
Individual Times:
1.	15.78	L' D2 B' F' U' R B D2 U B L2 R' B U' L2 U' L' R' U B2 L2 R' F' L2 R2
2.	15.73	U2 R B D U2 B F L R' B' F2 L U' R' D2 U' B F L B L2 R F2 U2 B2
3.	16.55	L2 U' L U B' F' D2 U2 L R' B F D F2 L' F L' U' B2 F2 L' D' U' B D
4.	17.60	U L2 F L' U F2 L2 R' B' L R2 D' U L' D' R2 F' D2 U L B U' B F' L'
5.	17.42	L2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 L B D' U' B' F L' R2 F' L2 R B' L2 B2 F' L' B2 U' R
6.	18.83	B L' R D' L' B2 D U B F2 L' R F2 R' D B' D L F' R2 D F' R2 U2 F
7.	18.10	R2 U' L2 R' B2 L' F D' L R' D' F2 R' B2 F2 U' L2 U L' D' B U L R' B
8.	15.68	L R D' U B F' L D2 R D2 F' U2 R2 F R D' F U B' F2 U' L' F' R2 D'
9.	18.19	R B F L D' U2 L' F' R' D' F2 L' D2 U' R D U2 B F L2 R2 D2 U' F R'
10.	16.12	R2 D2 U L D U2 F2 U' F' D' U' L B' F2 L' R2 B' L F' D' U2 B' R2 D' U'
11.	(19.03)	B2 F' D' L R B' L' D B2 F' R' B D U R' F2 U' L R2 F' L2 B2 F D' U2
12.	(13.48)	D' U' F' U2 F D B' D2 B F2 L R' B R' U2 B L R' D' U' R' F2 L2 F' L2
Uggghh So annoying! This happened to me when I was trying to break the sub-20 barrier too... But sub-17 averages of 5 in it.


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW. That is almost my 3x3 PB. Btw Lofty, I might come over to Florida when I go east coast ways. Care to meet?


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 21, 2009)

What site determines your SD too?


----------



## Lofty (Jan 21, 2009)

Whoa! When are you coming to FL Dene?? Of course I would like to meet! When are you coming and where in FL are you going to be? 
And I use CCT so it determined my SD.


----------



## Faz (Jan 21, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 7.97 pll skip!
> ...



Now that my 4x4 broke - pretty much. However i do 5x5, 2x2 and minx sometimes.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 21, 2009)

3x3 OH: 

35.94 B' R' D B D' F L R' B2 R D B2 F' D U2 L' R D' B2 D' F D2 R' B' R'
36.26 B L2 R2 F' L' R' U L2 R D F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' L B L D2 L R U'
36.34 U' L2 B D2 B2 F2 D' B F2 D F2 R' F R2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 L' B2 L2 U2 R D'
34.82 L' D' L2 F2 U' F R2 D2 R B' F2 U R2 D' R' F L R' D2 R' U' R D' R' B
33.86 D L' F2 D U F U' L F' R2 D' R2 D F2 L' R' B' R2 D2 U2 B' F' R D2 R
43.30 L2 R2 U B L U L D' U L2 R F2 D F U' F2 D' R2 B F' D' F' U2 F' R2
33.70 F' L R2 F L D L' U2 L' B' F D U F' L R D' L' R2 U' L' B' U L R2
41.98 U' L' D2 U' R U' L' B2 F U R2 F2 U' L F2 D U F2 D2 F' D' B2 L' D L'
(32.70) B' D2 U2 F2 L U' F2 R' F U F' D' B F2 R D' U' F' D2 U L R D2 U2 R
33.70 D R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L' R' D2 L2 U B D2 B' L' R2 B F D' U R' U L2 U B2 
52.22? L F' L2 R2 U2 L2 D B D' U' F' U F2 U' R F2 R' D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' F' R
(53.30??) B2 U B L2 B2 F' L R D' B2 R' B2 F D L F2 L U2 B' F2 L' F2 D U R'

=38.21 = MY FIRST SUB-40 AVERAGE!


----------



## Zaxef (Jan 21, 2009)

New 5x5 PB
5:30.32

F2L and Beginner style LL :/


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 21, 2009)

23.71!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes! It seems I get sub-25 solves everyday now


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 21, 2009)

1:21.79 5x5!
YES!


----------



## Jai (Jan 21, 2009)

3x3 OH PB average -
21.28, 19.12, 21.46, (22.48), 19.43, 19.00, 21.75, (18.55), 19.38, 21.44, 19.65, 20.38 = 20.29


----------



## toast (Jan 21, 2009)

Statistics for 01-21-2009 15:01:51

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.99
Standard Deviation: 2.75
Best Time: 14.64
Worst Time: 27.52
Individual Times:
1.	17.12	U' F D L' R U2 F D' U' L2 R D2 B' F' D' U' L2 B' F' U2 B2 F2 U' F' L2
2.	21.75	R2 D L2 R2 D U' R B2 F' U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 B F' D' U2 L R2 F2
3.	19.28	L' U L B' F' L2 R2 U2 L' R F2 D2 F' D' U F' U L2 R' B U2 B' L B F'
4.	16.06	F R2 D U' L2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 L' F2 L' R' U' R2 B R' D' L' B F U B2 U2
5.	22.05	F' R D' L2 B2 F' L2 D' R B' U R B2 F' U L D U2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 D' B'
6.	14.64	B F' U B2 F2 L' U' B2 F2 U F' D2 U B' F' L2 B F' D U L2 R2 B F2 D'
7.	27.05	L' B2 D' L' R2 D' L' D U2 F' L' B L' D' U2 R B F2 L2 F L2 R B2 F' R
8.	19.81	D' B F D2 U L' D2 U2 F L R' U' L2 R2 U B' F2 L2 B' F' D L2 R2 B2 F'
9.	24.86	U2 L R2 D2 B L R2 D2 B F' D B' F L U F' L' D2 L D2 U F D' U' B'
10.	21.05	L' R U F2 L F2 L R' B2 U R2 B' F' U B D2 U2 R2 B2 D F L2 F L R2
11.	19.17	B' F L2 R' D2 R B F2 L' R2 B F2 D R D U' B R B R2 U' R B F U'
12.	18.22	B2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 D B' F' L' D2 U F' D2 B2 D U B' D' U2 F2 U' R' F' D'
13.	21.62	U B' F2 U F' R' U2 L' R2 B' F' U R' B2 F2 D' U R B L2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2
14.	18.72	B' U B2 F2 L2 R' B F' U B2 F2 L2 B F' L F D2 R U2 L U2 L' R2 D2 U'
15.	18.05	D2 U' F D2 B L2 R' B' D2 U B' L R F2 R' B D2 U2 R U2 L R' F R' F
16.	24.22	B' F U B' R D' B' F2 U B F2 R' B2 F2 R D L' R B2 F' D L2 R U2 F2
17.	19.22	U L' R2 F R U2 F' L' R B' F R' B' F' L' R2 F' L2 B2 F' D L D2 U2 R'
18.	22.24	R2 B2 D' U' R2 F U' F2 L R' B' U L2 F D2 U' B2 F D' U' B L' U' B2 F2
19.	18.50	B F2 L R D2 U2 B' D R B F2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L' R B F2 D2 U R'
20.	18.77	B2 F2 D2 R2 F' U' R' U' L' B2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' F' L B F U' L' B L' R
21.	19.75	L' B2 F' L' B2 F2 L R2 D2 U B2 L D' B2 F D U' L R2 U2 L2 R B' F' D'
22.	18.83	L' B' F L2 R' B D' U' R2 D2 U' L2 U R' U R F' L R D' U2 B' F2 L2 R
23.	19.91	B2 F2 L' F D2 L' R F U' B F R2 U' B2 U F' U2 F' U B D2 U L D B'
24.	18.39	U' R2 F' R B2 U B2 L R2 D U B2 F' R' D2 F' L' R' B' F' D' F2 L' R2 U'
25.	15.08	B2 L B' D' U2 B F R F2 R' B' D' U' R D2 L B R2 F2 D' L2 B' F2 D' U'
26.	19.58	B2 F U2 F' U' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' R B2 L B F' U2 F D U2 F2 L R' D R'
27.	19.08	B F' D2 L2 R B' F2 U' L' B F' D' R2 B' F R' F2 D' L B' F2 D' U2 B F'
28.	18.34	D B2 L' R' B' F D B F U L R2 U' L D2 U F2 L2 R D' U2 B' F2 R F'
29.	27.52	L D2 F D2 R2 D L R2 B2 F' U L2 R' B F L' R' D2 U2 L2 U' L' R2 U L'
30.	18.38	D2 R D' L2 R2 U' B F R F2 R' B2 F2 L2 R2 D R' F' D2 U2 L R D2 U' R
31.	16.33	U2 B2 F' D L' R2 D' R' D2 U' B F' D2 U2 L F' D' U2 B' F2 D U2 F2 U' F2
32.	16.83	L' R B2 R' B2 L2 R' D B F L B F' D L' F L' B' D2 R2 U B' R D' R'
33.	20.11	R2 D U R F D2 U' B D L2 R' F2 L B' L R D L B U B' F2 D L B2
34.	18.55	B L' D' L R D F L2 D2 L U' L2 R D2 R' B' F D F2 D' B' F2 D' L2 D'
35.	19.14	D2 R' U B D' U B2 L2 B' F L U2 L2 U' L R F' D2 L2 R B F R2 B' F'
36.	15.97	D U B L R2 B' U' F D' U R' F D' U' R' U' L R' B' F D' L' D' R D2
37.	17.22	F U' B F' D L B' F D2 U2 B F' D' F L R B' F L2 R' F U' L R' B2
38.	14.82	R U' L' R B2 F' U' B F' L' F D B' D2 L2 R2 D' U2 F L2 R' D' U' B D2
39.	16.62	R' D' B' U2 L2 U2 F L' D L' R2 D2 U2 R B' U F2 R' B' F R2 U2 L2 R' F2
40.	16.33	B D2 U' R' D' U L' R2 F L' U' R B' F2 R2 D2 U B' D2 B D F2 D' L' R2
41.	16.34	D U L D F L2 R2 B' F U L' F L' R' F D R2 F2 U2 L2 B' F' L' R' F
42.	19.42	B F2 L R D U' L' R' B' F' D2 R U' L R2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 B' D' U' L' D'
43.	19.17	L' R' F2 U B' F U2 B' R' B' L F U' L2 D' L' R2 B' F D' U' F' L2 R F
44.	17.03	L R2 U' L2 R B' F' L' R2 F' D' U2 B F2 U2 R2 F L2 B F' D' U L R U2
45.	19.45	B F' L' R' D U B2 D' U L2 R2 F' L' B F' U' L R U2 R2 F' D' U2 B U'
46.	15.95	L2 F L2 R' B' F' R U2 L' R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 B F' R2 D L' D B2 F2 L2 R
47.	19.95	B2 F2 L' U' L2 R F2 D' U R2 B2 L R B' L B2 L2 D R B' F2 D2 F' D2 F
48.	18.74	B2 L R2 B' F D B2 F L2 B' F' L R' U L2 B R U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' F
49.	18.66	U2 L' B' F' L R B2 F' U' R' B F' L R D2 F2 L' U F2 L2 F' L' D2 U' B2
50.	15.52	L' R U' B F D U2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 B' L' F L R' U L' R2 B L2 F' U2 R2

WOO Barely sub-19


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 21, 2009)

1:34 4x4 Meffert's
3:42 5x5 Eastsheen
PB singles on Real cube
Averages were something like 1:50 and 4:10.
I suck at real cubes.
hi-games.net FTW!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just got this today =]

Statistics for 01-21-2009 18:03:43

Average: 15.39
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 14.19
Worst Time: 19.17
Individual Times:
1.	16.41	F' R' B' D L2 B' F2 U' B F2 D U' L2 R' B' F2 U2 F' D' U L2 B2 F2 R F
2.	15.31	U2 B F' R' U' L' B R2 B L' D' U2 F D L R2 D U B F R' U R U L2
3.	15.44	B2 F' R F D' L D' U R2 B2 F2 R2 B' D L' D2 U2 L2 R D U2 B' F2 L2 R'
4.	16.62	D' U2 B2 D F D U2 B F' L B2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 L' R D B' L2 R2 U2 F' D
5.	15.89	L' R U L F' D' L R2 B D' U' B' F' D U' B F2 L2 B' L' B2 F L2 D U
6.	15.11	F R D' U L' R2 F D' B' L' R' U' B U' R' B F' U R2 F' D' U' B R' B
7.	14.38	U L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' R' D' B' F' R' D' U B2 F L' R2 U2 F' R' B' R' D2 U2
8.	15.84	B' F D U' B2 U2 R2 D U B' R D2 U F' D' F' U2 L' B F L' B' F L B'
9.	(14.19)	B' F R2 D' U F' D' U' B F U' R' D2 U L B L B' F D2 B L' R' D R
10.	14.31	U' R2 F D2 B2 U' L' B F L B F L B2 R' F' D' U' F2 U L' B' F L F
11.	(19.17)	L2 B' D L R B F2 L R2 B' F' R D L' U' B2 D' B2 F L2 D' L' F U F
12.	14.58	D' B' D2 B' F' R' U L2 R B2 F2 L U' L' R2 U R' F2 L U F' U' F' U F


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2009)

Got a 47.58 PLL attack and this average of 12 on Mirror Blocks:

55.38 55.85 1:27.95 (1:39.45) 1:20.43 (53.49) 1:35.03 1:24.29 1:08.68 1:30.60 1:09.91 1:14.08 => 1:16.22 

The 53 was a PLLskip, but both 55s were full step.


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2009)

7.88 pll skip.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2009)

31.18 on hi-games 4x4, LL at 29 + PLL skip 

I also got 9:56 on 9x9, and 14:32 on 10x10. So I'm now ranked #2 on every cube 4x4 and up


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2009)

5x5: 1:45.00


----------



## coolmission (Jan 22, 2009)

fazrulz: 777 posts 

3x3x3
new pb: 23:65
new pb average: 29.94

did an average of 200 (35.67)  and 1 average of 5 was 29.94. Quite nice 

EDIT: 5x5x5 pb: 4:42.16


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 22, 2009)

*PB 4x4 Average of 12*

Average: 1:07.59

Standard Deviation: 4.58
Best Time: 57.41
Worst Time: 1:18.42

Individual Times:
1.	1:14.59	
2.	1:06.52	
3.	1:06.14	
4.	(57.41)	
5.	(1:18.42)	
6.	1:11.09	
7.	1:06.33	
8.	1:05.86	
9.	1:15.66	
10.	1:05.62	
11.	1:04.31	
12.	59.77


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 22, 2009)

YAY
sub-10 pyraminx solve! (lucky though)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 22, 2009)

8.70 3x3, OLL was FURU'R'F', PLL skip. First sub9, I still want a nonlucky sub10 though. :\


----------



## h5n1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Got my first sub minute average after working on intuitive f2l. I guess this might be as fast as I can get with 4LLL.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 22, 2009)

h5n1 said:


> Got my first sub minute average after working on intuitive f2l. I guess this might be as fast as I can get with 4LLL.



I do 4LLL and I got 23.71


----------



## coolmission (Jan 22, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> h5n1 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my first sub minute average after working on intuitive f2l. I guess this might be as fast as I can get with 4LLL.
> ...



23.65  I should really learn some plls....


----------



## h5n1 (Jan 22, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> h5n1 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my first sub minute average after working on intuitive f2l. I guess this might be as fast as I can get with 4LLL.
> ...



Wait what algs do you use for the LL, they must be crazy fast. And how fast is your f2l ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2009)

5x5x5 average 10/12: 2:39.65
2:29.26 (2:25.26) 2:42.43 2:28.59 2:41.98 2:44.81 2:39.15 2:48.59 2:47.57 2:38.34 (3:00.21) 2:35.82

The first 5 solves were an average of 2:33.28. I'm happy I'm still improving.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 23, 2009)

h5n1 said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > h5n1 said:
> ...



23.71 is my best time at the moment with out OLL or PLL. I use ordinary algorithms. Once I've done the F2L I orient the edges, then I permute the edges, then I switch the corners till they are in the proper position, then I solve for the corners. 

I average F2L in sub-20. When I got the 23.71 solve, my F2L was 13 seconds.


----------



## Odin (Jan 23, 2009)

I just got a new PB (single 3x3x3) 31.43!!!!!!!!! to bad it was a very lucky solve


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 23, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan, 5x5x5 cube, 2:36.41 sec
Wuqiong Fan: freeslice edges

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=151

centers in 49
edges done by 2:17


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 23, 2009)

Average: 15.44
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 14.14
Worst Time: 17.45
Individual Times:
1.	16.45	U' B' F2 D' U B D U2 L R B U B' U2 F L R B2 F D' U2 L' R F' U
2.	14.84	D2 B F2 R U' B2 L B2 D' U' B U' R B' D' U2 L R' U B D2 B' F D R
3.	16.09	D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F D L' D' R D B' F R' F L D' U L2 R2 B F' L R'
4.	14.20	B D B2 F' L' U2 B' D2 U' L' R F2 U' L R F D2 U R U' B2 L2 R2 B' F
5.	16.64	B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' D R' D' U2 B' F2 U' B2 F2 D' U B R2 F' L2 R' D B' F
6.	(17.45)	D F' L' B2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L R F D2 U' F2 U' R D' U2 F' U2 F2 D'
7.	16.02	D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' L' R U F U L' R2 D U' B F2 L R D' U B F2 L' B
8.	14.14	D U L2 R D L2 B' R F L2 B2 U B U' F R' B2 R2 B2 R' B F' L F L2
9.	15.84	L2 R' D L D' L' B2 D2 L D2 U L2 B F2 D' U2 B F' R2 D U2 L R2 B' F2
10.	15.33	U' B F' R2 B2 F' L' B' F2 L' R2 B F' D F2 D U2 B' F' L R2 D U2 L R'
11.	(14.14)	F' U2 R B' F2 D2 U' R B' D U2 L2 R U2 B L2 B2 U' B2 D' B' L2 R2 D2 U'
12.	14.84	L B2 L B F D U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D U2 B D' U2 F R2 D' B' F L2 B L2 R2


Last 5 are a 14.77 avg 5. no skips anywhere.


----------



## Faz (Jan 23, 2009)

Pb 5x5 single and average:

Average: 1:57.57
Standard Deviation: 4.30
Best Time: 1:41.05
Worst Time: 2:08.14
Individual Times:
2:01.14, 1:55.09, 2:00.69, 1:53.36, (1:41.05), 1:54.91, 1:57.11, 1:59.05, 1:50.89, 1:56.70, (2:08.14), 2:06.72


----------



## VirKill (Jan 23, 2009)

It's kinda fun to get new PB almost everyday....

5x5x5 5:11.10

4x4x4 3:03.10






I hope can easily get sub 2:30 when my E4 come tomorrow.....and get sub 2 someday...


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 24, 2009)

1:08.01 new 4x4 record; solved with my white Mefferts 4x4 

Also got a 1:22.64 average of 12. Woot!


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 24, 2009)

3x3 OH single: 29.93 !!!
First sub 30 solve  Full step, too.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2009)

I got a 1:58.67 computer 6x6 solve. I think maybe it was kinda lucky, because I wasn't getting a lot of solves under 2:10, but it was pretty nice anyway, no parity and fast centers.

I also had a 3:09 computer 7x7 solve with PLL skip. I think sub3 is possible for me...


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 24, 2009)

new pb 3x3 average of 12

12.58, 13.35, 12.32, 11.94, (11.28), 12.90, 13.02, 13.19, 11.37, 13.32, (15.87), 13.67	

does this make me the fastest roux user now =)?


----------



## Jacco (Jan 24, 2009)

Finally some improvement on 3x3, I started practising again, first sub16 average.

Average: 15,95
Standard Deviation: 1,05
Best Time: 14,11
Worst Time: 19,03
Individual Times: 
1.	17,83	F R' F2 U L' R2 D2 U' B L2 R B2 R' F U2 B' F2 L D2 R2 B2 F L' B D' 
2.	14,38	L2 R2 B2 D2 U F L2 R D F L2 R B' D' U B' F' L2 R' B L' R' D U2 F 
3.	16,17	F' L R2 B2 F U L2 D' U R' U B U2 L R' B D U' L' B2 R U2 L' U' R 
4.	15,09	B2 D U' B2 D2 F2 L R B' D' U' L' B2 D R' U L' R2 F2 R2 B' D U' B2 D 
5.	15,77	U' F L2 D2 U2 F' U' B2 F D' U2 L2 R F2 R2 U' L' U B L' D B2 F U' L2 
6.	16,16	R' B' L' U' F2 D B' D U2 L2 R2 B F L R' D U2 F D' U' B2 L R2 D' U2 
7.	15,81	L' R2 B F' D2 F' D' U F2 U' R' D' U2 L' R' D U' R2 B F' R B' F2 L R 
8.	14,70	L2 R' D B F U' F2 D U' F' L' B' F' D2 U2 B D' B' L R D' U L' R D' 
9.	(14,11)	L2 R' D F D2 B2 F L2 D' U F2 R U F R2 U L F L R' U2 L2 D2 L' U2 
10.	16,97	L' R U2 B D2 L' R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L F' U2 F D' U L R D2 R2 D' U' R' 
11.	(19,03)	F U B' L' F' R D U L2 F2 U F' D L U B' F2 D U R2 D2 B' F2 U F2 
12.	16,64	F' D' B' L R F' L2 R F D' B2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' B2 D2 R B2 F R'


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 24, 2009)

U2 B2 U L2 R F' D F L D2 L2 U B' F2 R' B L F' R2 U L2 D U L2 U2 12.08 =] non lucky

EDIT: second try 9.70 =]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 24, 2009)

Statistics for 01-24-2009 18:29:57

Average: 41.43
Standard Deviation: 5.30
Best Time: 28.94
Worst Time: 47.93

OH average of 100 with Left hand 
the 28.94 was my VERY last solve too and new PB and first ever sub 30 with Left hand


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm borrowing Dene's 5x5x5 while he's breaking mine in. It's also a tiled wihte V-5, and beautiful when it doesn't lock up. 

1:39.21 PB

1:46.77 avg12: (2:01.60) 1:46.57, 1:42.51, 1:40.20, 1:53.46, (1:39.21), 1:52.47, 1:44.64, 1:41.23, 1:42.58, 1:54.62, 1:49.37

Next was a 2:09.79 with a bad POP.   

Anyhow, contains
1:42.82 avg5: (1:39.21), (1:52.47), 1:44.64, 1:41.23, 1:42.58
Last Worlds, that would have been a WR. 

EDIT: Forgot to mention, my PB avg12 was 1:59 until last night.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 25, 2009)

w00t! new pb!! 28.60, just came from 30.05


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Jan 25, 2009)

new PB of 53.40
After i got to about 1:05 i took me awhile to get sub 60
then i got a 59 followed by a 53 =]


----------



## Faz (Jan 25, 2009)

Got a 12.57 average of 5 at a mini comp/meetup today. No lucky solves.

Also, since my 4x4 broke, I haven't been practicing. Somehow I got faster, as I got a 1:02 average for the comp using Rawn's 4x4. I got about 5 sub 1's when I was there, the best being 54.21. Hopefully I will order a set of twin mefferts 4x4s tonight.

I lubed my v5 with some CRC at the meet, and now its crazy fast and creamy. 

I failed at magic - with a 3 second average - fastest time was 1.34. I had 2 plus 2's and one 28 second solve.


----------



## Weiseguy (Jan 25, 2009)

I started cubing in the beginning of December. I could solve using a crap beginners method in around 3mins. End of December I learned half of a new beginners method to get the first two layers down, then used the old way to get the last layer and brought my time to an average of 1:20. Now, nearing the end of January I have learned a great beginners method for F2L (learning Fredrich F2L now), learned all of the 2-Look-OLL's, and am learning 2-Look PLL's. My average is now 58secs with my fastest of 5 being 56secs.

Go me for just over 1.5 months getting down 2mins?

By the way, this is with a non-lubed rubiks store bought that locks up like a piece of crap. I just ordered two New Type White DIY's from CubeFans.


----------



## Zaxef (Jan 25, 2009)

Sub 5 Non-Lucky 5x5


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2009)

1:22.31, 1:22.81 and 1:22.91 minx solves.

Wow, just had a 1:24 which had a 19 second f2l!!

EDIT:

1:17.69 - edge pll skip - f2l was 24

Average:

Average: 1:31.52
Standard Deviation: 6.46
Best Time: 1:17.69
Worst Time: 1:49.61
Individual Times:
1:44.47, 1:29.14, (1:49.61), 1:22.81, 1:33.27, 1:23.22, 1:32.59, 1:24.24, (1:17.69), 1:34.42, 1:36.47, 1:34.56


----------



## Tetris Cube (Jan 26, 2009)

50 second solve, new pb. However my average is still over 60. Need to learn more PLLs... zzz.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2009)

Average: 1:58.32
Standard Deviation: 4.94
Best Time: 1:45.97
Worst Time: 2:07.34
Individual Times:
1:48.75, 2:02.42, 2:00.25, 1:51.14, 1:57.24, (1:45.97), 1:56.11, (2:07.34), 2:02.97, 2:04.64, 2:01.89, 1:57.81

5x5.


----------



## Raffael (Jan 26, 2009)

Improved my skills on the clock:

9.46 single
10.63 mean of three

EDIT: just did a 10.53 mean of three 
EDIT #2: just did a 10.43 mean of three


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 26, 2009)

Solving my 4x4 as a 3x3:
10 of 12:
00:26.69
Best single was 19.00 by PLL skip. 

Solving my 4x4 as a 2x2:
10 of 12:
00:10.42
Best single was 5.05 by PLL skip.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 26, 2009)

woo hoo crazy 3:43 6x6, no parity


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 26, 2009)

6x6:

Individual Times: 2:43.85, (3:13.12), 2:44.32, 2:44.58, 2:50.29, 2:44.50, 2:56.51, 2:43.75, 2:46.71, (2:17.23), 2:51.36, 2:55.30

2:48.12 average 


the 3:13 should've been around 2:45 but I had an inner x center twist (reduction was similar to the ones around it).

The 2:17 was just nuts. 1:00 centers. When I restored centers after the first 8 edges, I skipped the inner edges.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Jan 26, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> 6x6:
> 
> Individual Times: 2:43.85, (3:13.12), 2:44.32, 2:44.58, 2:50.29, 2:44.50, 2:56.51, 2:43.75, 2:46.71, (2:17.23), 2:51.36, 2:55.30
> 
> ...





WOAH (To short)


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 27, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=151

4x4 in 1:01.63
Messed U perm because of excitement. Could have been sub-60. PB by 9 seconds.
19-22-20
Amazing edges, average-good for centers and 3x3.

Edit: 1:09 OLL parity! That would have beaten my previous PB haha. Guess I'm past a new barrier?


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> 6x6:
> 
> Individual Times: 2:43.85, (3:13.12), 2:44.32, 2:44.58, 2:50.29, 2:44.50, 2:56.51, 2:43.75, 2:46.71, (2:17.23), 2:51.36, 2:55.30
> 
> ...



Whoa, how's that even possible


----------



## VirKill (Jan 27, 2009)

VirKill said:


> It's kinda fun to get new PB almost everyday....
> 
> 5x5x5 5:11.10
> 
> ...



I was right!
After struggling few days with my new E4, my PB drop to 1:55.2 today. And the funny part is, 2 hours later i got new PB off by 0,1 second. It's 1:55.1.
Heheh.

Next target: get sub 4 minutes with E5.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 27, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6:
> ...



Some people would say the same thing about solving the cube in general.


----------



## Escher (Jan 27, 2009)

3x3 new PB!

Average: 14.27
Standard Deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 10.69
Worst Time: 16.62
Individual Times:

1.	13.48	
D' L D B' L2 R' B F L' R2 D' R B' U2 L R' D U2 R D' L' R' B' R2 F2

2.	15.75	
L2 R2 B' F2 D' L' R2 U L R B' F2 U' B' R U' R D' U B L' U2 B2 U' F

3.	16.62	
R F' R2 B' F2 R' U' B L D U L2 U' B F U2 B F2 L R' B2 F' L D2 B'

4.	14.81	
F' L R' F U' B' U B' F2 R B2 U B' F2 R F' L R2 F2 L' R' B' D' R2 F2

5.	10.69	
L' R' F' R D U' B2 D U F' L2 R' D2 U L' U B' L2 D2 B2 F' D' U' B' F'

all non lucky (but the crosses are all pretty easy), and a Sune and U perm LL on last 

i wish i'd caught this on film... 
i started the cam up after this, in order to get a good avg of 5 on film, but it all went sup 16


----------



## Garmon (Jan 27, 2009)

Escher said:


> 3x3 new PB!
> 
> Average: 14.27
> Standard Deviation: 2.07
> ...


That's awesome! 10.69 full step! Crazy.

I got my diansheng and yuga (my only accomplishment) and they are by far the best DIY's.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 27, 2009)

Statistics for 01-27-2009 17:14:52

Average: 3.79
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 1.85
Worst Time: 5.11
Individual Times: 
1.	4.67	R2 U2 R U F R' U F' R' U2 F2 R F R2 U2 
2.	(1.85)	F U F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 
3.	2.87	F' R F R' U' R U R2 U2 F' R F' R' F R 
4.	3.96	F U' F2 R' U F' R2 F U' F2 R2 U F' R U2 
5.	3.69	U2 R F U R U2 R U' F' U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 
6.	2.62	R' U F' R2 F2 R U2 F' R U2 F R U R' F2 
7.	3.34	U2 R' F' R U R F' R' U R U F U' F' U2 
8.	4.11	R' U2 F2 R F2 U' F2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R' 
9.	3.91	F' R2 F U2 F2 R' U R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' 
10.	4.25	U2 R' U' R' F' U' R U2 F' U2 R U2 F2 U2 F' 
11.	(5.11)	F R U' F2 R U F2 R2 U R U2 F R' F2 U 
12.	4.49	U2 R' U' R F' R U2 F2 U F' R2 F2 U2 F2 U 

Yay! new 2x2 pb average


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 27, 2009)

1:24 on Meffert's 4x4, then quite a few solves sub-1:35 afterwards.


----------



## Ryane (Jan 27, 2009)

Woop! New 3x3 PB Average of 5!
After about 2 weeks of seeing barely any improvement, these last 2 days I suddenly broke the block and got faster!
I was stuck around times of 55-1:05.
Just now:
100:	00:58.30	
99:	00:53.16	
98:	00:51.65	
97:	00:46.34	
96:	00:50.94	
Avg. 5: 00:52.08 3 of 5: 00:51.91

ALL non-lucky. No skips at all, even the 46. My PB ever being 43 with a full PLL skip


----------



## Escher (Jan 27, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!

NEW PB 10 of 12 AND ROLLING AVERAGE OF 5!!!

THREE PB'S IN ONE EVENING, AND TWO IN ONE AVG OF 12!

taken from cubetimer.com (i saw rachmaninovs 4x4, was reminded of it, and went on) and then imported into CCT to get more accurate stats, hence no scrambles, which is a shame.

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.66
Standard Deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 12.16
Worst Time: 17.90
Individual Times:
1.	14.29	
2.	16.13	
3.	17.90	
4.	*14.83* 
5.	*13.76* 
6.	*13.20* 
7.	*13.10* 
8.	*14.51* 
9.	14.96	
10.	15.39	
11.	15.63	
12.	12.16	

solves in bold = RA 3/5 PB - 13.82!!!!!
sub 14 avg of 5 AND sub 15 avg of 12 in one session of 12 solves!
after 270 days of cubing, i've finally got there! this is what all the work has been about
I am on SUCH an endorphin high!
i cant believe the progress i've made since the end of last term... my PB then was like 17.10 of 12!
EPIC WIN!


----------



## byu (Jan 28, 2009)

YES!
After 1 and a half months of hard work, I have finally learned how to recognize and perform each and every one of the 21 PLL cases! Very hard for me to do, but I finally did it. I'll be trying some time attacks soon, to make sure I retain all of the algorithms in memory.

OK, now all I need is 57 OLL cases to learn (I probably know at least a couple, since I do two-look) and I know full CFOP!


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 28, 2009)

4x4 average of 5: 1:17.43. Woot, sub-1:20


----------



## byu (Jan 28, 2009)

Just did a PLL time attack in order (Case 1 to Case 21). First one I've ever done, I only learned all the PLLs today. Time was 1:48.78. Is that good? horrible? average? I don't know. Can someone tell me? Thanks.

(I can't believe I still remember the G perms. Whether I remember them tomorrow is a different challenge)


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=1748


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2009)

Sub-9 average of 12 on the computer (3x3) clock 

8.222 10.535 9.133 9.724 (7.741) 8.913 8.752 8.642 (13.088) 7.781 8.702 9.313 => 8.97


----------



## MistArts (Jan 28, 2009)

35:xx.xx 4x4x4 using Group Reduction.

I think I reduced it like this:

<U, R, F, D, L, B, Uw, Rw, Fw, Dw, Lw, Bw>
<U, R, F, D, L, B, Rw, Lw, Uw2, Fw2, Dw2, Bw2>
<U, R, D, L, Rw, Lw, Uw2, Fw2, Dw2, Bw2, F2, B2>
<U, D, Rw, Lw, Uw2, Fw2, Dw2, Bw2, F2, B2, R2, L2>
<U, D, Rw2, Lw2, Uw2, Fw2, Dw2, Bw2, F2, B2, R2, L2>
<Rw2, Lw2, Uw2, Fw2, Dw2, Bw2, F2, B2, R2, L2, U2, D2>
<F2, B2, R2, L2, U2, D2>
<Solved>

I'm not sure if that's what I did. I think it's close though.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 28, 2009)

1:19.77 average of 12 on 4x4. Sub-1:20!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 28, 2009)

1:10 P
1:13 P
1:12
1:15
1:09
4x4 average of 5 on hi-games.net about 1:12.

1.36 U perm on Meffert's 4x4.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

First sub-25 3x3 average. I think it was 24.38.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 28, 2009)

Palindromic PB for Square-1: 24.42

Scramble was (-3,-1) / (0,6) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (3,3) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / which yields a fairly easy shape, but it was non-lucky.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 29, 2009)

2x2
ok time...SD

Average: 6.79
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 6.14
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.(6.14)U2 F' U' F R2 U R' U R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 F' R U R F2 R U' F2
2.6.38U' R2 F R2 F R F' R2 F' R U2 R' U F' R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' F U2 F2 R' U
3.7.60F' R F' R F' R F2 U2 R2 F U F R' U R2 U F2 R F U' F R2 F' R F2
4.6.38U2 R F2 U' R' U' F' U R2 U' R F U2 F' R2 F U2 F R' F R U' F2 U' R'
5.(DNF)U' F2 R' U' R F' U F2 R U R U' F R U' F' R' F' U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2


----------



## byu (Jan 29, 2009)

I just solved a virtual 4x4x4 for the first time. It took 6 minutes, I can't believe how fast some of those on the High Score list can solve it. It takes me 31.09 seconds (Robert Yao's highscore) just to get the first two centers on a virtual 4x4x4!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jan 29, 2009)

not mine but still... wtf o.0
http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=187


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 29, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> not mine but still... wtf o.0
> http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=187



LOLOLOLOL now that is what i call lucky.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 29, 2009)

3x3 avg of 50: 13.29

Best RA:
----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Wed Jan 28 22:33:01 EST 2009 -----

Average: 12.80 sec.

Fastest Time: 11.18
Slowest Time: 14.29
Standard Deviation: 00.78

Individual Times:
34) 11.99 D2 F' U' B U L F' U' B U2 R' U2 F' B' R2 U2 F2 U' D2 L2 F R2 F' U' D'
35) 13.86 R2 D' U2 R2 B' R' F2 U R B D' F' U2 D L2 U D F2 U F' R2 L2 D2 U' L2
36) 11.31 L' F U' D F' U R2 B L' F2 D B F2 R' F2 U' R2 B' R2 L D2 R' U2 L' R'
37) 13.45 D F' U2 R2 F' D2 U' R U' L' R B D' B' U F' D' L D2 F' L' B' R' F' R2
38) 12.81 U' L' F2 D' U' L F2 L2 U' B L' D R2 B' D L2 U2 B' D U' L D' R2 F' U'
39) 12.16 U2 F D U' R' D2 R U2 F2 D B2 L2 F' B' D' L R U' R B' U2 L2 F2 B' R
40) (14.29) R' L2 F' L R2 D L2 D' L2 U' L' R2 B2 L2 R2 F R' B L' D' B2 L2 D U' F'
41) 13.04 F2 D F2 B2 U' D B' U F' L D F D L2 U R' F R U2 R' F2 B L' B2 F'
42) 12.76 D B' U' R2 L' F L2 U R2 F2 R U R2 U F' U L' F D2 L2 F B D R U'
43) 13.15 D B2 L' B2 F D' F D B2 R D2 U' R2 B2 R F L D' R L2 B2 D' F' R2 L
44) (11.18) D L' R2 B' D' B F R U' L' D2 F' D' U F B2 R' L2 D U L2 D' L' B2 D
45) 13.47 B2 U L D R' U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 R' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L U2 D2 L U F2 B2 D'

Just really good and smooth solves. This is GREAT for me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 29, 2009)

Statistics for 01-28-2009 21:35:03

Average: 8.92
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 7.67
Worst Time: 10.06
Individual Times:
1.	8.89	u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-1 / Uddd
2.	9.03	u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=5,d=2 / u=0,d=3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=3 / d=-2 / ddUd
3.	9.58	u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=-4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=1 / dddd
4.	7.95	u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-4 / UddU
5.	9.08	u=4,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-3 / dUdU
6.	9.19	u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-3 / dUUd
7.	(10.06)	u=2,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=2 / dddd
8.	8.56	u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=3 / dUdU
9.	9.39	u=1,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=6 / dUUd
10.	9.25	u=4,d=0 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=4 / ddUU
11.	8.24	u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dddU
12.	(7.67)	u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUd



thanks to qq and Dennis for the inspiration. best avg of 5 was 8.68. oh well, at least there was a sub-WR single. its weird to get something like a 9.4 and be mad about it because it hurts your average


----------



## qqwref (Jan 29, 2009)

I was hoping to post a good hi-games 6x6 average to respond to Dan's... but... I couldn't get one  here's the best I could do anyway:

2:09.88 2:19.47 (2:39.64) 2:14.93 2:10.42 (2:09.80) 2:20.66 2:39.29 2:11.07 2:14.10 2:33.59 2:16.32 => 2:18.97


----------



## dChan (Jan 29, 2009)

I broke my personal best one-handed single several times over today. I started out with 24.86 from a few days ago and today I kept getting 24s in all of my averages. Just one average-of-12 ago I had 24.40 and now my latest is 24.08. No where to go but to 23 right? At least I'm hoping this means my times are going to be more consistently sub-30.

Sadly my one-handed average has not budged from 30 seconds and my normal speed times are actually still 20-21 seconds(the average in my signature was done nearly half a year ago). I'm hoping that once I push past the 30 second barrier in one-handed solving I'll be able to get more sub-20 speed times.

Oh yeah, first post here in this thread a very long while, heh.


----------



## FU (Jan 29, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> not mine but still... wtf o.0
> http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=187



don't we all hate people that get so lucky :/

broke PB average again, SD 0.68, good solves 

Average: 12.49 sec.
Individual Times: 12.30, 11.86, 13.09, 13.41, 11.58, 13.58, 12.49, 11.80, 12.59, 12.22, (14.23), (11.31)


----------



## Neroflux (Jan 29, 2009)

FU said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > not mine but still... wtf o.0
> ...



yeah, im shocked that this 1 move solve didnt get removed for being too lucky.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 2x2
> ok time...SD
> 
> Average: 6.79
> ...




That SD is most definitely not 0.00; CCt and my calculator both give 0.57.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 29, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> not mine but still... wtf o.0
> http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=187



How many ****ing times does this have to be posted?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > *LukeMayn* said:
> ...


Why? Solves don't get removed from hi-games for being lucky. Why should a 1-mover be an exception?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2009)

49.92

Got my white Mefferts 4x4x4 last night. Note, sub-50 is FAST for me.


----------



## dChan (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yeah!! I just got a sub-30 seconds one-handed average! Woohoo!!!!!!



> ----- JNetCube Best Average for Thu Jan 29 14:30:31 PST 2009 -----
> 
> Average: 29.09
> 
> ...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 29, 2009)

dChan said:


> Oh yeah!! I just got a sub-30 seconds one-handed average! Woohoo!!!!!!



And you're not excited about the 22? I would be, if my PB was a 24 something 


I got a 49.99 w/ OLLparity with my new white mefferts 4x4, thought that was pretty funny. I suck at 4x4 though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 30, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...



hmmm. my CCT gave me that  and i just don't bother doing the SD by calculator


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


People, use your brain to figure out what it's calculating. That is a bug, though, and I'll inform Jeremy.


----------



## dChan (Jan 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah!! I just got a sub-30 seconds one-handed average! Woohoo!!!!!!
> ...



Haha, well, to be honest, the 22.96 was kind of easy. I just used my opposite color so I could get an easy 1x2x3 block. The rest of the solve was normal but that 1x2x3 block makes me feel like it was an easy solve. I don't know, maybe someone can try it out and say whether they think it is easy or not:

D R B' D F U' B U' F U' D' L' F2 D' R B2 U D2 F2 R2 D' F' U2 F2 B2

Scramble with your cross in D if you don't do opposite color solving, otherwise scramble with your cross on U.

Why are people so fast at the 4x4x4?!!!


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 30, 2009)

finally, sub 15!
new PB for 3x3 single..14.96

and average of 5 20.51


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 30, 2009)

1:03.68 avg12 on Mefferts 4x4x4: 1:00.82, 1:02.86, 1:01.64, (1:08.52), 1:06.53, 1:07.73, (55.25), 1:03.41, 1:05.02, 1:08.35, 1:01.06, 59.34

PB, I think. Black tiles are so annoying. can't train myself not to ignore it, especially during CLS.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just solved the 3x3 with my feet for the first time last night!


----------



## TMOY (Jan 30, 2009)

8:49.19 on 7^3, first sub-9


----------



## FreeHand (Jan 30, 2009)

4x4 single: 49.68
average of 5: 55.50
average of 12: 58.65

I love Zava's mefferts 4x4


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, everyone's faster than me at 4x4 now. Even people who I don't know who they are :O

EDIT: Guess I'm better than I thought.
57.78 56.79 (49.21) 56.95 57.26 56.80 (1:03.64) 1:01.95 50.97 55.55 54.20 57.27 => *56.55*


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 30, 2009)

I just got what felt like a horrible solve, I must have spent like 3 seconds recognizing the E perm and time was 17.75! 

Edit:
Statistics for 01-30-2009 17:20:45

Average: 18.78
Standard Deviation: 1.76
Best Time: 16.95
Worst Time: POP
Individual Times: 21.34, 17.77, 17.00, (POP), 18.36, 17.16, 18.00, 21.92, 17.20, 19.28, 19.81, (16.95)

On Sunday contest.
My hands were slow, I can't even sub-2.5 a G-perm, yet the times are quite good. I haven't even practiced 3x3 in a long time.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 30, 2009)

The hits just keep coming.

Statistics for 01-30-2009 16:10:30

Average: 8.56
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 7.61
Worst Time: 9.41
Individual Times:
1.	9.11	u=4,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dddd
2.	8.00	u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=6 / UddU
3.	8.80	u=-2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=6 / u=3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / dUUU
4.	(7.61)	u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-3 / UUUU
5.	8.33	u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / d=2 / dUUU
6.	9.22	u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=6 / d=6 / Uddd
7.	8.74	u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=0 / ddUU
8.	8.74	u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=2 / ddUd
9.	8.61	u=-3,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-3 / dUdU
10.	(9.41)	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-1 / ddUU
11.	8.28	u=5,d=1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=5 / dUUd
12.	7.77	u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=2 / d=6 / UUdd


Sub-Matyas! the next 3 solves were 12.45(lol) 8.80 and 7.88, making a new pb avg of 5: 8.32

I hope I can keep this up until next saturday.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 31, 2009)

woo!
new pb and pb avg with Petrus! =]
34.34 single 
41.13 avg.

::EDIT::
OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
NEW PB AND PB AVG!
pb- 29.57
pb avg- 39.65
so happy =D =D =D


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Jan 31, 2009)

new PB og sub-50 =] 49.23 and first sub 60 average of 5 

5: 00:58.00 
4: 00:51.72 
3: 00:57.90 
2: 00:52.16 
1: 00:49.23


----------



## peterbat (Jan 31, 2009)

I finally got a sub-20 solve!!

18.91


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeeeees New 2x2 PB average of 12! 
I got the first 12 solves on video for a 3.83 Average, then I did ONE solve to RA it and got this 

Statistics for 01-31-2009 03:31:25

Average: 3.71
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 1.66
Worst Time: 6.16
Individual Times: 
1.	4.41	F' U R2 F2 U F R U F R U' R2 F' U2 F' R U' R' F U 
2.	2.46	U F R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F R2 U' F2 R F' R U2 R' F U2 
3.	3.97	R U2 R2 U F' R' F2 U R2 F U' R U F' U F' R F' U' R' 
4.	(6.16)	R' F2 R F2 U R F2 U R2 U F U2 F2 U2 R U F' R' U' R' 
5.	2.95	U R U2 F R' F2 U2 R' F R2 F' U' F' U' R' F2 U2 F' R U' 
6.	5.09	F' U R2 U' F' R' F2 R' U R' U' F R' U F2 R F R U' F2 
7.	3.46	F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F U' F R' U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' R F' U' 
8.	1.98	U2 F' R2 U R U2 R2 F' R U' F U2 R F2 R U F2 R F2 U 
9.	5.36	R' F U R' F2 R2 U F U' F2 R F R2 F2 R U F2 U R' F 
10.	(1.66)	U F R' U' R2 U' F' R' U' R' F2 R U2 R F2 U' R' U' F' U2 
11.	4.96	U2 F R F2 U2 R' U R2 U F2 R F' R2 U' F U R U' F' R 
12.	2.47	F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' R2 U R U F2 U' F'


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 31, 2009)

1:06 feet solve! I'm averaging about 1:40, so I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 31, 2009)

4x4 average of 12: *1:16.99* woot

Times: (*1:04.53*), 1:19.87, 1:14.75, (1:28.56), 1:26.05, 1:19.43, 1:13.09, 1:17.98, 1:14.23, 1:17.49, 1:05.18, 1:21.92


----------



## gasmus (Jan 31, 2009)

YESSS! pll timeattack 34.09!!! id been tied at 35.02 for a looooong time and decided to try and beat it and did


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 31, 2009)

SUB-10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 9.16!!!!!!

This is for 3x3x3 and my entire LL was F R U R' U' F' U =]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 31, 2009)

2x2 slow turning 
it was fun 

Average: 5.79
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 3.83
Worst Time: 8.07
Individual Times: 
1.	4.95	F R' F' U2 F' U' R U' R2 U F R U2 R' F U F R2 F U2 
2.	5.18	U2 F' R' F U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R' F' U' R2 U' F R' F' R' 
3.	6.78	U' F' R U F' R' U' F' U R F U2 R2 U F2 U F' U' R2 F 
4.	5.31	R2 F U R F U R F U' R2 F' R F2 R2 U' F' U F2 U R 
5.	7.48	F2 R2 U F U2 F' R2 U' F' R' F' U F R' U' F R' F R' F2 
6.	6.09	F2 U2 R' U' R' F' R2 F' R' F2 U' R U F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 
7.	(8.07)	F R2 U R' F' U' F' U2 R F' U R F' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' 
8.	(3.83)	R U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' R2 U F2 R F' R F' U' R F2 
9.	6.67	U2 F2 R' F' R U2 F U R U' F' U2 F2 U' R U' F' U F2 R 
10.	3.95	R2 F' R F' U R U' F2 R F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 U R2 U F' U 
11.	6.64	F' R U2 F2 R' F' U R F' R2 F2 R F' R U' F2 U2 F' R F' 
12.	4.82	U2 F' R2 U' R2 F U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R2 U R2 F U F


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 31, 2009)

18.51 3x3 average of 10/12
I don't feel like listing the times but:
15.26 was my best time in the average with a PLL skip.
Worst time was 22.39


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 31, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 56.44 sec
Wuqiong Fan: Yes!!!!
Wuqiong Fan: I even messed up T perm
Wuqiong Fan: Nice reduction at 40, awesome 3x3 stage

Finally sub-1 min!!!!


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

New personal best average of 5 - 32.89!

5:	00:33.21
4:	00:27.05
3:	00:34.00
2:	00:37.44
1:	00:31.46

All solves non-lucky, although 27.05 had a kind of easy F2L and a T permutation for PLL (my fastest PLL)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 56.44 sec
> Wuqiong Fan: Yes!!!!
> Wuqiong Fan: I even messed up T perm
> Wuqiong Fan: Nice reduction at 40, awesome 3x3 stage
> ...



I knew you would get sub-1 sometime soon  congratz!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 1:06 feet solve! I'm averaging about 1:40, so I have no idea how that happened.


Wow, the US NR for feet will soon be respectable. Congrats!


----------



## Lofty (Feb 1, 2009)

Took me long enough. Good ole type A's ftw. no need for type D or any hybrids. 
Average: 14.53
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 12.99
Worst Time: 17.29
Individual Times:
1.	13.91	L R2 U R' D' L2 B' D' F2 D' U2 L' R2 D2 U' B D' B2 L2 F2 L B F' L' D
2.	14.26	D U' L' U2 F D L2 B2 F2 D L F' D' B' F L2 F' D' U F' U2 F' R2 B2 D2
3.	14.51	F L R B F' D' U2 L R' U B2 D2 L R F L D2 U2 B2 L D' U2 L' F2 U2
4.	(17.29)	F' L F' D' L' R' B' F2 U' B2 U' B' F' D U2 L2 B' F' R D U F2 D2 L' R
5.	14.16	U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' D' U F R B L' B' F' D' B L' D2 U' B' F2 L2 B U B
6.	13.79	B' L' R2 B F2 R D F D2 L' B2 F R2 D' U2 B D' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F' L2 D2
7.	14.70	L2 R' F R' D2 U' B D U B' F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F U' R' B' U2 F' U R' B2
8.	16.29	D2 U2 L' R D2 R2 B2 F D' U' L' D U L' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' R F2 D U2 L2
9.	14.49	B' F2 D' U2 F' U' B2 F' U' R' B2 F2 L2 R' B' F L2 D2 L' R' U' F L2 B L'
10.	15.04	R2 B2 F D' B F U F2 R U2 B2 D' B' F' D2 B' D L2 R2 D U' B2 F2 U2 L2
11.	(12.99)	D' U' R2 U' B' F L' R' U' L' R2 D' B' F2 U2 F L R' D L2 F2 U2 L2 R U
12.	14.19	U L2 D' R U B' F' R2 F L2 R2 B2 F' D' B F D U2 R' U' F2 D L2 R D2


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

*First Sub-30 Average of 5*

YES!
I finally, finally got a sub-30 average of 5! I've been practicing for so long to get this!

 28.16
31.61
28.28
28.97
33.31

AVERAGE IS 29.62!!!
YES!

Now my next goal is to get consistent sub-30 averages, and eventually consistently sub-30 in general. I'll try for a sub-30 average of 12 now.

EDIT (The next day):

I got another sub-30 average. 28.21!

34.51
25.39
30.06
24.11
29.20

The 34 second one was a G permutation, my worst PLL. Right now I can probably say I average around 31 seconds.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 1, 2009)

New 3x3 PB: 14.52 
OLL skip and 3 cycle PLL. so it was lucky. my non-lucky PB is 18.78.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 1, 2009)

w00t w00t
sub-70 OH PLL time attack! 
69.08.
I'm trying to get my tps for OH up. my wrist is kinda burning tho from doing like 10 in a row. this run was flawless. I think if i practiced this every day I would have sub-60.


----------



## minsarker (Feb 1, 2009)

minsarker said:


> YES!
> 
> Just got 60second average! 48sec PB!
> 
> ...



Did the practicing and 2 weeks later im at 45second average and 41second PB!

Cross is around 4 seconds now, F2L is around 25 and LL with 4LLL still is 17ish


----------



## Scigatt (Feb 2, 2009)

New PB: 33.69.
Also, non-lucky.

Scramble:F' B' D' L' R' B R' U2 L2 R D2 B L' B F2 L D2 F L F' B' L2 F2 B D2(cross on U)


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 2, 2009)

new single pb. 8.58!

L R2 B F D2 U B2 D' F D2 U' R' B L R U L R2 B' L2 B' R' F2 L2 D

xy' D' U' L' U L U M' U
x' M' U r U' R U r' U' R M2 r U R'
R' U L U' R U l'
U2 M' U' M'
M U2 M'
U' M2 U2


----------



## gasmus (Feb 2, 2009)

pll timeattack 32.38


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 2, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> new single pb. 8.58!
> 
> L R2 B F D2 U B2 D' F D2 U' R' B L R U L R2 B' L2 B' R' F2 L2 D
> 
> ...



is this part correct? can't seem to get anything with it.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2009)

gasmus said:


> pll timeattack 32.38



That's ridiculous. Also, UWR. Submit it :O

I've been improving in PLL attack too, earlier today I got a PLL attack of 47.35, and then just now I did this:
50.29 46.66 45.60 46.24 47.32 (51.11) 47.24 47.53 43.82 48.35 (43.57) 48.78 => *47.18*
Every underlined time was a PB!


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 3, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > new single pb. 8.58!
> ...


i think i know what it is y' not y sorry bout that


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2009)

I did some more PLL attacking on raynheise.com. Managed to get down to 36.77 (for typing it in) and 31.17 (for the computer replay), both timed on stackmat. Computer cubes are still faster than real life


----------



## toast (Feb 3, 2009)

11.86 nonlucky solve
16.87 Average of five.
 Happy.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 3, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > BigGreen said:
> ...



jep, that works. really strange way of solve. but cool to do , what method is this? roux?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice Roux solve!

I got a 13:38 on the hi-games 10x10 simulator. And then a 12:56    First sub-14 on that simulator ever, and first sub-13 ever!


----------



## gasmus (Feb 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I did some more PLL attacking on raynheise.com. Managed to get down to 36.77 (for typing it in) and 31.17 (for the computer replay), both timed on stackmat. Computer cubes are still faster than real life



I that case beating the computer is my next goal

i think sub 30 is possible, the 32.38 had quite a few lockups and a bad start.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 3, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > FU said:
> ...



i was birding him.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



...what?


----------



## mande (Feb 3, 2009)

team solves: 55.95 (Non lucky)
55.55 (OLL skip)


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Nice Roux solve!
> 
> I got a 13:38 on the hi-games 10x10 simulator. And then a 12:56    First sub-14 on that simulator ever, and first sub-13 ever!


Ooh, Michael is now the new king of the biggest cube and he used purple instead of orange for some reason 

Unlucky with the wrong two centres and double parity near the end of your solve  I wonder if sub-10 is possible...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Roux solve!
> ...



Yeah, it was pretty unlucky at the end. I use purple instead of orange on the really big cubes now because orange and yellow looked too similar, I'll only switch back if I can find a shade of orange that doesn't get me confused with yellow or red. I don't know about "new king" of the 10x10 though, I've actually held the UWR (it was 13:49 with IsoCubeSim) since September 2007!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 3, 2009)

4x4x4
1:15.xx ao5, 1:18.xx ao12

I'm going to get a sub-1 solve before 3/7.


----------



## bixarrio (Feb 3, 2009)

I know it doesn't quite compare, but I did my first 3x3 Sub-60 today. Time was 57.61. My avg. (of 5) also came down from around 1.30 to 1.09. And I know there's still a lot to learn (like OLLs, PLLs, finger tricks, etc.) so got plenty of improvement ahead.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 4, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > martijn_cube said:
> ...


yep its roux


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 4, 2009)

UWR anyone? 

Statistics for 02-03-2009 20:12:17

Average: 8.35
Standard Deviation: 0.45
Best Time: 7.47
Worst Time: 10.19
Individual Times:
1.	(7.47)	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUUU
2.	9.03	u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=4 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=0 / Uddd
3.	8.41	u=0,d=-4 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=2 / UddU
4.	(10.19)	u=-3,d=4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=0 / UUdU
5.	8.48	u=-5,d=3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-2 / UUdU
6.	9.03	u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=4 / Uddd
7.	7.50	u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=4,d=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=1 / Uddd
8.	8.58	u=-3,d=-1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-3 / UdUU
9.	8.14	u=-3,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUU
10.	8.19	u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=2,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=0 / d=0 / ddUU
11.	7.91	u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-2 / UdUU
12.	8.27	u=5,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-2 / dUUd

sure its only a UWR by .01, but I'll take it.  only 2 of the solves were lucky.

earlier today I had a 8.36 avg of 12, but it was lucky. it contained a new PB avg of 5: 6.92, (10.30), 7.25, 8.09, 8.09 -> 7.81

they were both part of a 8.97 avg of 100

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.97
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 6.45
Worst Time: 11.42

Koen, why have you let me catch you?


----------



## byu (Feb 4, 2009)

YES! YAY! FINALLY! I GOT MY FIRST *SUB-20!*

It wasn't exactly lucky, but it was pretty easy X-Cross, and one of my fastest PLL cases (Y permutation). Official time was 18.58 gotten from CubeTimer. I think it may have been the new logo that really got me going.

CubeTimer says that my average is 29 seconds now, I'm finally sub-30 average also. I never thought this was possible two months ago when I started cubing. Now I want to get consistent sub-20 averages.


----------



## Jai (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to post this...

10.46, 10.79, 10.05, 10.19, (9.68), 11.04, 9.74, 11.41, (11.82), 9.89, 11.12, 10.47 = 10.52 

Scrambles are on my blog (link is in my sig).
I used my orange C4Y cube for most of the session.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 4, 2009)

Jai said:


> Sorry, I forgot to post this...
> 
> 10.46, 10.79, 10.05, 10.19, (9.68), 11.04, 9.74, 11.41, (11.82), 9.89, 11.12, 10.47 = 10.52
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait?!?! Thats 3x3 speedsolve?!

If so, well congratulation dude, thats friggin awesome


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2009)

Part of a long Mefferts 4x4x4 session:

59.09 avg12: 52.68, 56.24, 55.06, 1:02.91, 1:04.09, (52.04), 1:01.97, 57.30, 1:02.34, 1:02.47, (1:09.72), 55.88

Video of the 52s to be uploaded.

If that 52 had been one solve earlier, it would've made a sub-55 avg5. 
Anyhow, I didn't think I could do sub-1, but now it feels doable. I am so going to try to destroy Robin's 55 at Berkeley.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



i know him in real life, i always like to make fun of him when he gets lucky, gets a good solve, etc etc.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 4, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



No, I mean, I've NEVER heard that term before. Also it isn't on urbandictionary.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I use purple instead of orange on the really big cubes now because orange and yellow looked too similar, I'll only switch back if I can find a shade of orange that doesn't get me confused with yellow or red.


Have you tried gray? I like it even more than purple, it's really different from all the other 5 colors.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



lol, bird in chinese is "niao", which is really a singaporean teenage slang that is used to describe an act of irritating others...for example..."niao me lor!"
"lor" is another singlish ending to the sentence...so that translates into "you are irritating me!!!!" =D hope that helps...generally I think that certain terms of singaporean slang make no sense...

back to topic:
my first sub 1 4x4 solve in a week. 59.08 =D centre control ftw!


----------



## gasmus (Feb 5, 2009)

31.34 getting close! almost sub computer! sub 30 is definitely possible now (pll timeattack btw)


----------



## stoopid_monkey24 (Feb 5, 2009)

um.... about a week ago (if that still counts as recent) I got my first sub. min solve non-lucky as it says in my sig. I have been cubing for about a month. learning 4 look LL right now. but back on topic it felt so amazing to finally break that 1 min barrier. =] yay


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 5, 2009)

.80, .81, (.78), .81, (.88), .80, .81, .81, .80, .80, .80, .80 <-- 0.80 avg

Nice SD right?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 5, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> .80, .81, (.78), .81, (.88), .80, .81, .81, .80, .80, .80, .80 <-- 0.80 avg
> 
> Nice SD right?



Patrick you are truly insane (in a good way)


----------



## xTheAndyx (Feb 5, 2009)

i just got my first sub-20! it was 17.82, no skips, but some easy f2l...


----------



## stoopid_monkey24 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just a few mins ago I solved my 4x4x4 cube for the first time. YAY!!!! =] =) => =0 ;p  :] :0  woot woot


----------



## Raffael (Feb 5, 2009)

New PB 3x3 non-lucky single:
R' D2 R B D2 F2 U' R U' L' B L2 D2 L U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F' U' B2 U' R
(cross on D)

13.25


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I use purple instead of orange on the really big cubes now because orange and yellow looked too similar, I'll only switch back if I can find a shade of orange that doesn't get me confused with yellow or red.
> ...



But it's purple!


----------



## MistArts (Feb 5, 2009)

(3.91), 5.32, 5.44, 5.09, (5.56) = 5.28

I'm finally getting somewhere with Ortega...


----------



## dChan (Feb 6, 2009)

Woot! First sub-20 average of 12 ever since I took a break from cubing. I probably shouldn't get too excited, though. I have to see if my times hold up.

----- JNetCube Best Average for Thu Feb 05 16:00:01 PST 2009 -----

Average: 19.17

Fastest Time: 16.20
Slowest Time: 21.70
Standard Deviation: 01.52

Individual Times:
1) 17.91 D R' D' F U2 F2 R' D R L B U2 F' R U R' D2 R2 B D U L2 R B' L2
2) 19.94 L' B2 D F2 D' R B F2 U2 R2 L' B2 D' U2 F D2 L2 D R' D2 U2 L2 R F2 B'
3) 16.91 U' L F2 U D L2 U B2 L2 F' D' F U' B2 U2 R U' D2 R' F2 U D B D2 F
4) 21.01 R2 L2 F L F' D R F U' L2 D' U' L2 R B2 U B' U B2 D L2 F2 D L U
5) (21.70) U2 L2 F R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F D2 F' L' R' B' R' U D R' U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2
6) 18.37 L' D' F L2 U L2 U B' L' R2 F B2 L2 U' B F2 L B2 L' D B' D L2 D B2
7) 19.21 F L D2 B D L2 U2 B2 F2 R' D F B' D' B' D' F' D' R L U2 F2 B L D
8) 17.10 B F2 U2 B2 R2 U' D F' D' R F D' R2 L B L' D B2 F U2 D2 B' D' U' L'
9) 20.21 L' R D2 B R2 D' R2 D' U L' F' B L U2 F2 U2 R' F D2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 L2
10) (16.20) L2 R2 U F2 L2 D R' F R' L F B2 R D F U' D2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 U B2 R2
11) 20.06 B' R' F2 U L B2 F D' F D L' D U B R B2 R' B U' R2 L B2 D' U2 F'
12) 20.97 R' U R2 U' D F' D' U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L D' F D' L' B U2 D L2 R' D B D'


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I use purple instead of orange on the really big cubes now because orange and yellow looked too similar, I'll only switch back if I can find a shade of orange that doesn't get me confused with yellow or red.
> ...



I'm used to purple already, though, from every time I pick up one of my Eastsheen cubes to play with


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 6, 2009)

Woo-hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 

4.54 Pyraminx avg of 5 on Cubemania! 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
I kept going for 12 solves and new Pyraminx PB Average of 12! 

Statistics for 02-05-2009 22:21:51

Average: 5.76
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 3.15
Worst Time: 9.27

Individual Times: 3.91, 4.74, (3.15), 8.31, 4.97, < (Cubemania average), (9.27), 8.27, 4.50, 5.30, 6.25, 3.80, 7.57


----------



## PeterV (Feb 6, 2009)

PB 2x2x2 average of 5 = 9.49

(14.58), (8.35), 8.53, 8.94, 10.99

Done for the weekly contest (2009-06). 2 PLL skips, but I'll take it.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 6, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Woo-hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 4.54 Pyraminx avg of 5 on Cubemania!
> 
> ...




Now after LOTS more pyraminx
New PB single Pyraminx! 
3.40 seconds  Non lucky of course


----------



## Jai (Feb 6, 2009)

Dude, Derrick, that's INSANE. 

anyway, I have some accomplishments of my own:
OH PLL time attack - 1:50.33 (I might be able to do better, but I'm too lazy.  My order is YTV JUG FAN ZHER, it's pretty easy to remember)
OH PB avg: 20.99, 18.15, 21.13, 20.36, (17.99), 19.25, (21.83), 20.22, 18.72, 18.02, 20.70, 21.26 = 19.88


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 6, 2009)

Jai said:


> Dude, Derrick, *that's INSANE*.
> 
> anyway, I have some accomplishments of my own:
> OH PLL time attack - 1:50.33 (I might be able to do better, but I'm too lazy.  My order is YTV JUG FAN ZHER, it's pretty easy to remember)
> OH PB avg: 20.99, 18.15, 21.13, 20.36, (17.99), 19.25, (21.83), 20.22, 18.72, 18.02, 20.70, 21.26 = 19.88




Same to your OH avg


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 6, 2009)

33.16 computer 4x4x4 with OLL parity

Slightly lucky edges, accidental x-cross, easyish f2l.

Sorry, I have no proof ...


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 6, 2009)

Statistics for 02-06-2009 18:24:47

Average: 26.83
Standard Deviation: 2.11
Best Time: 19.53
Worst Time: 45.80
Individual Times:
1.	27.74	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-5,0)
2.	(45.80)	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (4,2) / (4,1) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (2,1) / (-4,0)
3.	(19.53)	(3,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (-1,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (0,2)
4.	28.83	(0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (3,5) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (-1,0) / (3,1) / (-1,3) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (0,1) /
5.	23.92	(0,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-2,2) / (-3,4) / (-5,0) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,2)

Awesome. I still average 32-36 with scary inconsistency. Ha, I don't think Jason Baum's method is so slow anymore=)


----------



## Faz (Feb 7, 2009)

4x4 - using the worst ES ever. But still - pb average!

Average: 59.92
Standard Deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 53.19
Worst Time: 1:15.56
Individual Times:
1:01.25, (53.19), 56.97, (1:15.56), 1:01.55


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got my second sub-10 "non-"lucky solve some hours before..
9,77 B' F' D U' R2 U2 F2 D U' B2 F2 L' B' F2 L2 R B2 F2 L R2 F' L R B2 L' 
cross on bottom


Spoiler



Solution: 
cross: L2 U R' (3) (that's the lucky part)
F2L: 
#1(FR): U2 R U' R' (4)
#2(FL): U L' U L U' L' U' L (8)
#3(BL): y R U' R' U2 R' U' R (7)
#4(BR): R U R' (3)
OLL: U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' (11)
PLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12)


----------



## blah (Feb 7, 2009)

*I pulled a Nakaji! (sorta...)*

I used to average 1:30-ish on the 4x4x4.

2 days ago, I did a non-rolling average of 12, and got 1:24.xx. I was like, whoa. Yesterday, I did another non-rolling average of 12, and got 1:19.xx. Double whoa.

These were the only 24 solves I did in the past 2 days.

And today, I got this:




It's an average of 50, after that my fingers got really dead.

I honestly can't explain this.

Edit: I just realized I did exactly what noobs do to get flamed - not posting in the accomplishment thread  Sorry moderators, can someone move this please?


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 7, 2009)

blah said:


> I used to average 1:30-ish on the 4x4x4.
> 
> 2 days ago, I did a non-rolling average of 12, and got 1:24.xx. I was like, whoa. Yesterday, I did another non-rolling average of 12, and got 1:19.xx. Double whoa.
> 
> ...



stupid guy, at least you realized you should post in the accomplishment thread.

and what was that about no plls? zz blah?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 7, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > neroflux your mom is really something.
> ...


lol, my husband is martin whose son is tze han whose wife is blah, who gave birth to nero, son of tze han.

back to topic,
work on your centres xD


----------



## Garmon (Feb 7, 2009)

Close to sub 20 avg of 12 with my Chinese Colour Scheme Yuga:
Average: 20.91



Fastest Time: 15.99

Slowest Time: 25.88

Standard Deviation: 02.67



Individual Times:

22.72 
(15.99) 
16.48 
22.14 
22.05 
(25.88)
18.84 
18.29 
23.44
25.07
21.04 
19.06


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 7, 2009)

Chinese colour scheme? Is that the same as Japanese or something different?

Also, nice improvement since UK Open


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 7, 2009)

17.90

today my first sub-20

I usually do the first two layers individually, but this time I saw 3 F2L cases I already know, sped me up a lot

also, the OLL was just an anti sune and the PLL was just an Y perm (I don't know many algs, but this time I just got cases I already knew)


too bad I didn't record.


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2009)

Average: 12.22
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 9.44
Worst Time: 14.67
Individual Times:
11.08, 11.64, 13.16, 13.67, 12.70, (14.67), 14.38, 11.55, 12.67, 11.20, (9.44), 10.19


PLL skip on the 9.

In this - I broke a long time goal of mine - sub WR average of 5 at home

Average: 10.98
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 9.44
Worst Time: 12.67
Individual Times:
1.	11.55	R2 B' F' L2 D2 R B' F' D' U L2 R' D2 U' L2 R' F' L' R D B' F R2 D' U
2.	(12.67)	B2 L2 F2 D' U2 L B F2 R F L2 B L B2 F' D2 B F U R' F2 L R B' R2
3.	11.20	F' R D2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 F2 R U B' D U2 B F R B' F' L2 D U L R B'
4.	(9.44)	D2 B' F L2 R D U2 B2 F L2 R2 U' L' F2 L2 R2 D U2 L R2 U' B2 F' U' F2
5.	10.19	R' B2 F2 L' R' B L2 R2 B2 F L' R2 D2 L R' U' F D U L' B2 F R' U2 F


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 8, 2009)

32.18 3x3 Team-Blind with Lennon Grinta
Almost UWR right?


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 8, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> 32.18 3x3 Team-Blind with Lennon Grinta
> Almost UWR right?



average or single?


----------



## FU (Feb 8, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> n00bcubix said:
> 
> 
> > 32.18 3x3 Team-Blind with Lennon Grinta
> ...


probably average since he said it was almost UWR


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 8, 2009)

4x4 - centres last ftw =D
(1:01.54), 1:10.75, 1:03.79, 1:01.59, 1:10.81, 1:02.81, 1:14.84, 1:10.28, (1:25.28+), 1:08.46, 1:09.43, 1:06.21

average (10 of 12): 10 of 12: 1:07.90
standard deviation: 4.20s

very inconsistent but pb average =D


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 8, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Feb 08 00:49:28 EST 2009 -----

Average: 12.63 sec.

Fastest Time: 10.20
Slowest Time: 14.03
Standard Deviation: 00.84

Individual Times:
29) (10.20) F' R' D R' D' U' B U D2 B R F' L U L F2 R' D' L B2 U' R' D L' R
30) 11.05 B2 U L F D R' F L2 R D2 R2 B R' L' B F2 U2 D F2 R2 B2 D B R L
31) 13.42 B' D R F L' F2 B U' D2 F' U2 B' D' B' R2 D' F' L D' F' U2 D2 L B2 D2
32) 11.69 L R U2 R' U L' R2 D U' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R B' U F L' U2 D2 B2 U B' F2
33) (14.03) L R' U' F D' R2 L' U' D' F L F2 L R' B' U2 D' R' B' R L' B2 R2 F' D2
34) 13.31 F2 L' R2 U' D2 F' B2 L R2 B F D F U' R B' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 F B2 R D2
35)  13.14 L B2 L' R F' R' B F' R2 U L D' R' F2 R' F' B U' B' U D2 L R2 D' F
36) 12.86 U F L' U' B' F U' F2 B' U B2 R2 U' F' R2 D' B' L R2 F R L D' B' L2
37) 13.00 L2 D2 L' B' U2 R2 D2 L R2 B2 R F U' R' U2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 R D F R2
38) 12.36 F2 R D2 U' R' B' U R B2 D R D2 F L2 B2 F' D2 L2 R F2 R L2 F2 L2 U'
39) 13.55 U' R' B U2 D' B2 U' D F' R2 F' U' F L2 F D2 B R B R' D B' R F2 D'
40) 11.94 D2 U R2 D' U2 R U2 L2 R' F U' D' L B2 D' B' F2 L D2 R2 D2 L D R2 F


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 8, 2009)

FU said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > n00bcubix said:
> ...



Lol, I was kidding 
Single.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2009)

Although my times are getting consistently worse for all puzzles except the 2x2x2 (  ), I have achieved something that has been bothering me for months and that is learning the 4x4x4 single dedge orientation parity algorithm (r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2). So now I can complete the other 50% of my 4x4x4 solves  albeit very slowly!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 8, 2009)

New PB on 5x5x5 of 5:21.06

I know it is slow


----------



## Garmon (Feb 8, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Chinese colour scheme? Is that the same as Japanese or something different?
> 
> Also, nice improvement since UK Open


It's similar to Japanese colour scheme, except even more different from standard, if you understand.
Thank you, I guess I have improved.


----------



## byu (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay! New personal best! 15.88. Easy F2L, but it's not really "lucky"


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay! New PB average! 
(20.18), 22.31, 23.69, 25.00, (29.56) = 23.67 

EDIT: Just now...

23.13, 24.66, 22.36, (21.58), (DNF) = 23.38

I just gave up on the last one. I messed up on the cross and just tossed the cube down, but it doesn't matter


----------



## Jai (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay, new 4x4 PB avg 

1:16.17, (1:09.04), 1:19.89, 1:16.99, 1:14.69, 1:17.21, (1:21.38), 1:18.55, 1:18.64, 1:17.12, 1:15.38, 1:14.00 = 1:16.86


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 8, 2009)

1:21.51 megaminx single
New PB


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 9, 2009)

This is kind of late (I did register late anyway), but I've learned how to solve a 3x3 2 weeks ago.
Now my latest accomplishment is that I finally got the F2L of the Fridrich method down


----------



## mrbiggs (Feb 9, 2009)

Just beat my PB 3x3x3 average of 5 by over a second, from 18.12 to 16.87:


15.62 (21.21) (15.54) 18.22 16.76

#1 was a PLL skip, #3 was a LL skip, and 5 had a very easy F2L. I've always been a bit uncertain what an unlucky average is, but this certainly is not it...

I generally average in the mid 18s when warmed up.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 9, 2009)

2:28.68 at 5"3. New PB and first sub-2:30


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 9, 2009)

First attempt at Rubik's Cube with feet got 17 Min 32 Secs. The cube was bad but so was my technique. Still just wanted to do it and an very happy


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 9, 2009)

Also got my first Sub 2:00 One Handed Solve with my left hand. Amazingly my Right Hand Average is 2:07 but I have never got a Sub 2:00 with my right hand


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 9, 2009)

just got PB non-lucky single of 22.22, cross and f2l were quite easy, but 2-look OLL and U-perm. 

also got a 20.11 single at work yesterday, but was a hand scramble and it didn't feel right to count it as a pb.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 9, 2009)

WTP with hand scrambles ? As long as the cube is correctly scrambled and you don't end up applhying the same sequence of moves every time, they are perfectly fine as PBs.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 9, 2009)

TMOY said:


> WTP with hand scrambles ? As long as the cube is correctly scrambled and you don't end up applhying the same sequence of moves every time, they are perfectly fine as PBs.



I do it really thoroughly, rotating the cube etc, and do way more turns than is probably needed. Maybe I'm too harsh on myself. 

Ok, I'll take the 20.11 !


----------



## ManuK (Feb 9, 2009)

Sub-60 avg (3x3) in 15 hours of cubing(2 months) and Sub-30 avg in 60 hours of cubing (5 and a half months)..


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 9, 2009)

Got a 1:00.97 4x4 single. 35 second reduction, but OLL parity ruined the 3x3 solve!

Also a 2:10.51 5x5 solve.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 9, 2009)

Been cubing for just over a month now, and just got my first sub-60 solve. Yay!


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm finnaly done learning all OLLs! I'm now a proud user of Full CFOP!


----------



## peterbat (Feb 10, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> I'm finnaly done learning all OLLs! I'm now a proud user of Full CFOP!



Me too! But I'm slow for full CFOP.

*pats self on back anyway.

Nice!


----------



## Faz (Feb 10, 2009)

Learnt all the Sune CLL algorithms

Only got a few OLLs to go.

1.55 f perm

Learnt the RU Z perm.

Restarted BLD

Mefferts 4x4s are nearly here

Getting some CRC soon.

I'm on a roll.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 10, 2009)

just did a 2 to 5 (plus pyraminx) multi (some friends scrambled all puzzles I had with me and challenged me)

12.56.96


----------



## Zava (Feb 10, 2009)

Bálint Bodors accomplishment (he's not on this forum):
megaminx average of 500: 1:36.86
the best RA5 was 1:25.43, best RA12 1:26.55, best single 1:16.86
he's now over 500 (he's doing an average of 1000), since that he had a RA5 1:20.95, mean of 3 1:19.48, and a best single 1:16.50
magic avg5 (during practice at galánta open) 0.87, single 0.81


----------



## julesv (Feb 10, 2009)

Got a new PB of 1:01.45 and My average dropped something close to 20 seconds woohoo!


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 10, 2009)

4x4 10/12 PB:

Average: 1:14.18
Standard Deviation: 3.35
Individual Times: 1:19.55, 1:11.09, 1:14.45, (1:19.89), 1:07.23, 1:13.52, 1:12.52, 1:17.68, 1:16.27, 1:13.12, 1:16.37, (1:03.38)

Getting better


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 11, 2009)

1:57 k4 on 5x5 average. 1:42 single, iirc.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> 1:57 k4 on 5x5 average. 1:42 single, iirc.



Oooo nice 

I got sub-14.5 on an average of 12 (did not save times, lol). 14.35 woohoo, go Joy cube!

Go ZBF2L for full edge control when no edges are oriented


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 11, 2009)

After many solves with a few seconds above 2 minutes, I got...

1:57.xy, my first sub 2 on 5x5.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 11, 2009)

Statistics for 02-11-2009 02:02:03

Average: 1:38.39
Standard Deviation: 7.12
Best Time: 1:22.74
Worst Time: 1:53.87

New Megaminx PB avg of 12! 

1:29.84, 1:47.03, 1:50.02, (1:22.74), 1:29.50, (1:53.87), 1:39.41, 1:33.11, 1:31.85, 1:41.86, 1:40.03, 1:41.23

and that was from a 1:40.81 RA of 28 solves


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 11, 2009)

OMFG.
I just did my first succesful stackmat using my 6x6x6
finally sub-10 minutes!

9.13.03


----------



## Benc (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I finally achieved under a-minute solve on the 3x3 (still a noob ), _59.45_ seconds. Though just now I just got _58.66_ seconds (lucky). Now aiming for less than 50..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2009)

New 5x5x5 PB average 10/12: 2:34.43
2:24.44 2:31.22 2:38.81 2:47.85 2:30.42 (2:21.00) 2:37.68 2:34.59 2:29.34 2:28.38 (2:49.00) 2:41.58

5 seconds better than my previous personal best a few weeks ago!


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 11, 2009)

Pyraminx average of 12: *6.34*!!
Times: 4.67, 6.85, 8.41, 5.53, 6.73, 5.18, 7.55, 5.88, (9.91), 7.88, 4.81, (4.65)

That average was awesome.

Also a 3.83 solve after this scramble. It's not my record but it's close and really good.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 12, 2009)

*NEW PB 3x3x3 (of 5)!!! 31.08*
30.33
(34.42)
(29.40)
32.21
31.49


----------



## Tetris Cube (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm getting slightly faster at the 3x3x3.

My average (not of 5 or 12) is in the low 50's right now, fastest single 40.83 seconds. I've yet to break the 40 barrier, but my average isn't down there yet anyway. Fastest average of 12 is about 51. Sometimes I lock up on PLLs, maybe 1/10 solves, and it brings my time to a minute or over. I know 13/21 PLLs, don't yet know V, F, G's, N's.


----------



## rmendbball (Feb 12, 2009)

Sub 20 average if 12. I dropped 10 seconds in 1.5 weeks wtf


----------



## dChan (Feb 12, 2009)

Ha, new average and single best time on the Ryan Heise simulator:

1. *22.25*
2. 33.07
3. 22.57
4. 24.30
5. 30.91
6. 38.73
7. 28.74
8. 31.74
9. 30.03
10. 25.17

*AV. 28.75*

My last average was 34 and my last best single was 23 on Hi-Games.net.

EDIT: If you want to see the average go to http://bit.ly/rhpb


----------



## person917 (Feb 12, 2009)

My first sub 25 3x3 solve (non lucky) of 23.38. I was happy about it cause I usually average 30~35 and get around 25s with pll/oll skips.


----------



## dChan (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice job person917. It's always great to see everyone improving. Keep it up!

I just got my first two sub-20s ever on the Ryan Heise simulator. It was so awesome plus I beat my last average of 10(though it would have been faster if I didn't keep screwing up).

Best Average replay: http://bit.ly/rhpb2 
Best Single replay: http://bit.ly/rhpb4


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 13, 2009)

*NEW PB 3x3x3 (of 5)!!!* *28.08*
27.77
(36.07)
27.97
28.50
(26.42)

Done on CubeMania.org (go see!! -- abr71310)
Comment:
Those were the fastest F2Ls I've done in my entire life...
It's like the pieces just flew together as I threw them in slots...


----------



## Kian (Feb 13, 2009)

5x5 PB- 2:14.96. Previous PB was 2:22.xx set multiple times. Completely out of nowhere. Just extremely fast reduction for me.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 13, 2009)

5x5 avg of 3/5: 2:01.34
Times:
(01:59.47)
02:00.57
02:02.91
02:00.54
(02:04.13)

On the 02:00.57, my finger missed the spacebar TWICE, so it could been a sub 2.

Any tips on how to pair edges faster? I average 1 min+ for edges, but my centers are ~35 seconds.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 13, 2009)

a UWR I can actually be proud of:

Statistics for 02-13-2009 17:46:41

Average: 7.87
Standard Deviation: 0.65
Best Time: 6.41
Worst Time: 8.94
Individual Times:
1.	7.61	
2.	8.38	
3.	7.53	
4.	8.65	
5.	7.70	
6.	8.19	
7.	(8.94)
8.	8.78
9.	(6.41)
10.	8.17
11.	6.89
12.	6.78


Lady luck shone upon me towards the end, 6.41 and 6.78 were lucky, but 6.89 was a new non-lucky PB! the average of 12 itself was not lucky though. The last 5 was 7.28 avg of 5.

I have heard Koen has started practicing again, perhaps this will give him incentive to practice harder


----------



## dChan (Feb 14, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> a UWR I can actually be proud of:
> 
> Statistics for 02-13-2009 17:46:41
> 
> ...



Heh, for a moment I thought you were talking about the 3x3x3 UWR. Nice job!


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 14, 2009)

new pb of 14.16 single on 3x3. PLL skip though. I also got my new pb average 22.63, hopefully I am sub 20 by Fort Lee


----------



## dChan (Feb 14, 2009)

Woot, new personal best average on the Ryan Heise sim with 24.54 seconds.

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Daniel+Chan


----------



## Faz (Feb 14, 2009)

Wowow!

Pb average of 12 - 3x3, finally sub 12.

Both 9s were non lucky. J perm and Y perm respectively.

Average: 11.77
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 9.77
Worst Time: 19.14
Individual Times:
11.31, 12.25, (19.14), 12.62, 11.59, 12.00, 13.66, 11.36, 9.78, 11.53, (9.77), 11.61


Also 10.89 average of 5

Average: 10.89
Standard Deviation: 0.79
Best Time: 9.77
Worst Time: 13.66
Individual Times:
1.	11.36	R' U2 B2 L' R' F D2 L2 F2 L R2 D' B F' D' L' R2 F L R2 B' F2 R2 U2 L'
2.	9.78	R' F' R' B2 D U F' U2 L' U B L2 R D' U L2 F L R' F L2 U' B' R' B2
3.	11.53	B2 F' D2 U F D F L' B' F' R' U L' R' D U2 L2 R' U' L2 B2 F D2 U F
4.	(9.77)	R2 U F D' F2 R U' B F' R D B' D U2 F' L R D U' B2 U2 B' F2 D2 U
5.	(11.61)	D B2 U' L' R' F L2 R' B' R U' F' L' R2 D' U' F' D2 F R D2 B R2 D F'

The 9.77 was really easy x cross


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 14, 2009)

Sub-5 on virtual 6x6  4:47.40

6x6 is fun and addicting haha


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just got a 22.33 on CubeMania.org...

Man, I'm getting good.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 14, 2009)

D2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B' F' R B' F2 L' B L' D L' B2 U D L2 U' B D2 U2 L

59.93

I don't think anyone else has gotten sub-1 with Petrus.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 14, 2009)

4x4 average of 12: *1:15.35*
Times: 1:15.12, 1:20.15, 1:13.79, 1:05.06, (58.90), 1:09.76, 1:19.58, (1:21.71), 1:14.40, 1:19.72, 1:16.56, 1:19.38

Woot!


----------



## person917 (Feb 14, 2009)

Finally sub 30 average of 5:
27.16
25.75
30.27
30.50
32.08
Average comes out to about 29.83, just made it.
I have to continue memorizing these olls so I can get more sub 30s


----------



## Tommie (Feb 14, 2009)

Sub two minutes! 
01:54.22 on the 3x3x3 according to cubetimer.com

Not a big deal for alot of you but i only got this like two weeks ago!!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2009)

my first sub-14 3x3x3 avg of 12!!!!  
*my purple c4y cube is amazing!!*
this was on cubetimer.com, I don't have the scrambles

13.46, 13.28, 15.46, 14.37, 13.98, (12.74), 14.68, (16.84), 13.15, 12.80, 13.49, 13.18 = *13.79 avg 10/12*


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you count RAs as PBs? Because 24.25 RA of 12  and 21.54 RA OF 5!! WTH?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 14, 2009)

got my first sub-20 solve today. 19.74 (extremely lucky, pll skip, easy f2l)

full step pb is 22.38 which i got today as well 

also new pb average 3/5- 26.42


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Do you count RAs as PBs?


 I'm pretty sure you can count them


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 15, 2009)

Normal Fridrichmethod?



Sa967St said:


> my first sub-14 3x3x3 avg of 12!!!!
> *my purple c4y cube is amazing!!*
> this was on cubetimer.com, I don't have the scrambles
> 
> 13.46, 13.28, 15.46, 14.37, 13.98, (12.74), 14.68, (16.84), 13.15, 12.80, 13.49, 13.18 = *13.79 avg 10/12*


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 15, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > my first sub-14 3x3x3 avg of 12!!!!
> ...


 yup


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kidstardust said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



excellent! ;-)


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

8.92 non lucky.

I guess 2 move cross is kinda lucky.
So is f R U R' U' f' for OLL. 
So is CW u perm for PLL.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Not huge, but new 5x5 pb: 4:01.94. So close to sub 4  Next one will be, I'm sure. Edit coming soon.

Geez I'm terrible at big cubes 

And I'm getting slightly more consistent at 3x3, so that rocks.

EDIT: Yep. 3:56.30.

OLL at 3:45 was stressful.

Edit: 3:44.36


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 15, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 100 
Total Pops: 2 
Average: 20.55

Fastest Time: 14.97
Slowest Time: 31.88
Standard Deviation: 02.69

With an RA of 19.02!!
1) 17.00 L U' B' D L2 B' L B2 R' L' F' U2 B R F' B2 R D L R F R B2 R' F2
2) (16.34) L2 U' B L' R' D' U R2 F D' F R D R' U B' U' D2 B' L B' L2 R2 F2 B2
3) 19.45 D' F' L D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 U L D U' B D R B F R2 U L R'
4) 19.16 F' R B' L R' B U2 D' L' B' L' R F' D2 B2 D' L2 R U' F2 B2 U B2 F L'
5) 17.44 R' D2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R L2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 R2 F' R B F D L' U2
6) 20.92 D' B U L R F2 B R B2 F L2 R2 B U2 F2 L D2 L' U2 D B L' B2 L2 B
7) 19.61 R2 D F' U F D2 F2 D' L' B F' U' F' D' F U' L2 U2 D' R L2 B2 F2 U D'
8) 18.25 D' F U2 L D2 R' F' D U2 L D2 U2 L' B' L F R' F' B2 R' D2 F' L F U
9) 19.17 U B D' R' F2 D' B2 F D U' L2 B2 L U2 R B F D R2 B R D2 L2 B' L2
10) (21.61) L B' R' D2 U L' D' U F R D F R' B2 R2 D2 R D B' D2 R' F B' R L
11) 18.52 U B' U2 R' B2 U L B2 L2 U' D' F D' U' B' U B L' D R D' R2 F' D B
12) 20.70 D' L F R2 L' U2 F D B U L R2 B U2 B F L F D F D2 F B' U' L

Both the average of 100 and the RA of 12 are PBs! Next will be sub-20!


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 15, 2009)

FIRST SUB 60!!!!!

57.48 L F2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 L2 U B L U' R' U2 L2 D' F2 B' D2 B2 R' U R2 D'


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 15, 2009)

Average: 1:19.79
Standard Deviation: 7.81
Best Time: 1:07.00
Worst Time: 1:34.48
Individual Times:
1.	*(1:07.00)* U2 B F L2 R2 U Fw2 R Uw Fw' D L Rw R B L2 B2 L2 R' Uw' Rw U' Rw' B' Fw2 R F2 L' Rw D' Uw2 U2 B' R' B' Rw2 B R2 D2 B
2.	*1:10.43* D Uw' U2 R2 B2 D U' Rw2 U2 R D2 Uw' L' Rw2 R' F' R B2 Rw' B' Fw' U2 R B2 F' D' F Rw R' D2 Rw U Rw D2 Rw U2 Rw' R' F' R'
3.	*1:30.74* R' Fw Rw2 Fw' L' B2 Fw' L Rw2 Fw2 R2 U' Rw B2 Fw F Rw2 D2 Uw' B L' Rw' B' Uw' L Rw R F' R2 D Uw2 B F' R2 Uw' R2 B' Fw' F L
4.	*1:19.09* Rw' Uw B' Fw' Uw2 R' B F' L2 Fw2 L' R' B' Fw F' R2 Uw' R2 D Uw U2 B L R' B Fw2 F2 Uw' B' Fw F L2 Rw2 R F' D Uw2 Rw2 Uw R'
5.	*(1:34.48)* D2 Rw' R2 D' Uw U' Fw L' Fw' D' L2 R D' U B' F' Rw2 D' Uw Fw F2 Uw L R2 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D' R' U' Rw' R' D' Fw Rw R D' Uw2 U
6.	*1:07.17* R' D2 Uw' F' D2 U' B2 F' L R2 Uw U' L' B' Uw2 B2 Rw' D2 U2 L' D' Uw2 U' L Fw' F' Uw' F L R D' Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' Uw B2 L U L2
7.	*1:23.38* F2 Rw B2 Fw' F L Rw Uw2 B' D Fw' F2 U' B' R' U B Fw2 R2 Uw' U B' Fw U Fw' D2 Uw U' B Fw' D2 F2 L' R2 D' U2 B2 R U' B'
8.	*1:22.66* Rw' B' D' B' L' Uw Rw' F Uw2 R' D F D2 Uw2 U' L' Rw Fw' U Rw B' Rw Fw2 D2 Rw2 F' D' Uw' U' R2 Fw U' L' Rw Uw U F Uw' Rw2 F
9.	*1:29.07* U F2 L' Rw R2 D Rw B2 Fw' R F' Rw U2 Rw Fw' U2 Fw2 F2 L R2 F' U2 L' R D2 Rw' R2 Uw L2 Uw' R F2 Rw' Uw2 L2 U2 Rw' R U2 L
10.	*1:12.26* Fw2 F2 L' D B2 U L B2 Fw2 F L2 Fw' Uw L Rw2 R2 B2 U R' Fw2 U' R' B Fw2 R' Fw' F' Uw' B' Fw' D2 Uw U2 B R2 D2 F Uw B2 Rw'
11.	*1:15.50* L' B' Fw F' L' Rw2 R' B2 Fw F Rw F' L Rw B' D Uw' U' R B' F2 Rw' U' R' U2 F2 L Rw Fw Uw2 F Uw' Fw F2 L D Uw' Rw' F' D'
12.	*1:27.58* Rw B' D Uw' U' F2 D Uw2 L' Rw2 R' U2 L B' Uw' Rw2 Uw U2 L2 D2 L' Rw' Fw U2 Fw Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw D2 B2 Fw F' L2 D2 Rw R2 Uw2

I'm going to get a sub-60 solve and sub-70 average before 3/14...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 15, 2009)

New PB avg today of 23.49


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 15, 2009)

Got my first sub 3 on a revenge and that too in official competition


----------



## PeterV (Feb 16, 2009)

PB average & single:

28.89, 26.53, 25.21, (32.76), (23.62) = 26.88 avg.

All solves were full step. Woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!
Done on this forums weekly competition (2009-07).


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2009)

quite a few PB's

4x4 non-lucky single: 54.11 B2 L F2 U' B2 D U2 L' F2 Rw2 F L Rw R F L R' Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' F' R2 D' Uw' U L' Rw R' D' Fw L2 Rw' B D' Fw' F'

4x4 avg:
(10:27:53 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 1:00.32, 1:09.82, 1:06.18, (59.16), 1:09.45, 1:04.10, 1:08.18, 1:07.38, 1:05.38, 1:07.18, (1:10.39), 1:06.18
(10:27:53 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 1:06.41, Best Time: 59.16 Worst Time: 1:10.39

sq1 avg: 

Statistics for 02-15-2009 19:49:08

Average: 38.11
Standard Deviation: 5.30
Best Time: 30.60
Worst Time: 48.57
Individual Times:
1.	39.19	(0,-3) (-3,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (1,2) (2,2) (6,4) (-2,4) (4,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (0,4)
2.	35.26	(4,-3) (3,-1) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (1,3) (6,2) (-3,4) (-5,0) (6,2) (0,2) (3,4) (0,3) (6,4) (4,0) (6,0)
3.	33.51	(4,-1) (3,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,2) (3,2) (-2,0) (-1,0) (3,4) (-2,4)
4.	47.14	(0,-3) (0,6) (0,3) (0,5) (4,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (6,3) (0,4) (6,2) (3,0) (6,5) (3,0) (0,2) (6,0)
5.	35.88	(0,-1) (0,6) (3,3) (0,4) (-3,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,2) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-5,4) (5,0)
6.	(48.57)	(-3,-3) (6,0) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (4,2) (-3,2) (-1,4) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (-2,5) (0,4) (-4,0)
7.	31.95	(0,-1) (4,-2) (0,3) (-4,5) (-5,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,4) (0,5) (0,2) (-4,0) (-3,4) (4,0) (1,0) (6,0)
8.	34.84	(0,-4) (6,3) (-2,4) (6,5) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-3,1) (0,5) (6,4) (1,0) (5,0) (2,0) (-2,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (-4,0)
9.	(30.60)	(1,5) (0,3) (-3,0) (-5,5) (6,4) (1,2) (3,2) (4,4) (4,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-3,2) (4,0) (-5,0) (5,0)
10.	48.12	(0,5) (0,-2) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (4,0) (2,0) (6,2) (2,4) (3,2) (4,0) (6,0) (6,2) (-4,0) (-2,4) (4,2) (-2,0)
11.	34.93	(0,2) (0,6) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (-5,2) (0,5) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,3) (4,1) (6,0)
12.	40.24	(0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,5) (0,3) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,3) (4,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (6,3) (-3,1) (2,0) (-3,4) (-2,0)

3x3 OH single and avg:

Statistics for 02-15-2009 19:50:06

Average: 39.06
Standard Deviation: 2.75
Best Time: 34.25
Worst Time: 45.98
Individual Times:
1.	43.91	L R2 D2 U2 B' D' U2 F2 L' R U L R B' U2 R D U2 L' B2 F' D F D2 U
2.	38.84	D' B F L2 R D2 L D' B F' L' B2 L U2 B' F D2 R D2 U' L' R' D U2 L'
3.	38.86	D2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D' L D U' F L' D' L R2 F D F D2 B2 D' U' B F' D
4.	37.91	D' F' R B F' L D2 L' B' D' L' B F L2 R D2 U2 B2 D' U' L2 R F D' U'
5.	(45.98)	F' U2 F D U' L2 D L F U B F' U2 B2 F L2 R' U R' U L D2 F' R' U'
6.	(34.25)	D2 B L2 B' D U' L' D2 U R' B D' B' L2 R B' D' U2 F' D2 B2 F R' F R
7.	44.56	L' R' D U2 R2 F' U' L' U2 L R2 D' F R2 B' D2 L2 D' U R2 U2 B F L' R
8.	37.39	D' L2 R2 F2 L' F D U2 R2 B F2 D' R U' R B2 L F U' L B' L D U' F
9.	35.56	B' F' D2 B2 F L2 R' D2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B F D2 U' L2 R2 D' U' L2 D B2
10.	37.22	U' L D F L' R' F2 D' U2 L2 U2 R U' B F' D U' F' D' R' D2 B F' L R
11.	38.56	B2 R B U L R2 F' D B F U' B' F D' U2 B F' R U B2 F' D2 U' F' U
12.	37.77	B' L B F2 L2 R' F' D' R2 D' F L2 B F2 D' B2 L R' F R D2 B' U2 R' U'


----------



## person917 (Feb 16, 2009)

My first sub 3 on 4x4.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 16, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Average: 1:19.79
> Standard Deviation: 7.81
> Best Time: 1:07.00
> Worst Time: 1:34.48
> ...



YOU'RE practicing?


----------



## maxcube (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I did an average of 100. 23.88 seconds.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 16, 2009)

I now always avg ~17 secs


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 16, 2009)

New 4x4 PB...1:00.94 Grrr...I will average sub-1...


----------



## Faz (Feb 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> quite a few PB's
> 
> 4x4 non-lucky single: 54.11 B2 L F2 U' B2 D U2 L' F2 Rw2 F L Rw R F L R' Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' F' R2 D' Uw' U L' Rw R' D' Fw L2 Rw' B D' Fw' F'
> 
> ...



 Gotta beat 1:05.00.


----------



## marineasalia (Feb 16, 2009)

Got my first sub 25 single (22.91) and first sub 35 avg. (33.4) on a 3x3, and that also in an official competition


----------



## EchoMoon (Feb 16, 2009)

I learn how to do the fridrich F2L, but it is a minute slower then my LBL


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2009)

I got a PB average of 12 on 7x7 a couple days before my WR:

4:24.58 4:50.16 4:22.08 (4:21.55) 4:58.05 4:45.23 (4:58.54) 4:53.08 4:38.86 4:47.76 4:52.04 4:30.73 => 4:42.26

Lots of bad solves though, I could probably do better


----------



## dChan (Feb 16, 2009)

Not really a PB or a fast solve but I did get one of those key times which is my birth year. With R2 F' D2 B2 F' D L2 U B' D' L2 R F' L' R U2 B' F' L B F R U' R2 D' (scramble with cross on top or for an exact replication, green on top and white on front) I got 19.92 seconds which corresponds to my birth year of 1992. Just thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 16, 2009)

got my first sub-30 average (of 5)
29.04

weird was that for every scramble (hand scrambled, no algs) the cross was exactly the same

the OLL and PLL were different every time though


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 16, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> D2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B' F' R B' F2 L' B L' D L' B2 U D L2 U' B D2 U2 L
> 
> 59.93
> 
> I don't think anyone else has gotten sub-1 with Petrus.



Since people are apparently getting me to say the event: this was a feetsolve. 

PS: sup qq


----------



## krazaeda (Feb 16, 2009)

My first post in this thread.

Today I got my first sub-25 avg out of 5: 23.98.
I also got my first sub-26 avg out of 12 : 25.65.
So far, I've got only a few more OLL's to learn, I guess I have learnt up to 5 a day since I'm on holiday with only 4 or 5 cases left, that will probably take one or two days and then I'll practise them a lot. God I'm so happy that I practically never have to use the 2-look OLL anymore, speeds me up enormously.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 16, 2009)

4x4 average of 12: *1:10.23*
Times: 1:11.66, (1:19.84), (1:00.18), 1:19.37, 1:11.89, 1:07.47, 1:05.34, 1:06.22, 1:05.38, 1:15.19, 1:03.66, 1:16.20

Woot!


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 17, 2009)

I think this is a Pb for now...
4x4
Statistics for 02-16-2009 17:48:06

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 53.71
Standard Deviation: 3.27
Best Time: 45.45
Worst Time: 57.26
Individual Times:
1.	56.58	D2 u F' L' R' B D' u U r F D2 L D2 u' B D2 L2 r' R u L R2 D' F D' F2 u2 R2 D' U2 L' R' B' F' R2 B' F L2 R
2.	55.95	r2 f2 L' r f2 U L' r' R u U' L2 B2 r f' D2 u B2 r R u2 r' B D' L2 f' r' R' F' L B f' L R' U2 L B L' R' D'
3.	57.26	f2 r R' B f2 F2 L B2 f2 D B' f' F r2 B' r' D2 U' F' r2 F D2 u F2 R D' U2 F2 r f' r B F' D' L R' f' D B r2
4.	55.51	r' D2 u' r u2 F2 U2 f F r' B' R2 f' u B D2 L' U' r u U2 R2 D2 U r' F' r' D u2 B R2 u2 U B' F' u' r R F R2
5.	51.19	R B2 U L D u U2 L R2 u L' r2 R' B2 F L B u U2 B D U' R B2 r' f2 r2 u2 U2 f F' L2 R' U2 f D F U2 f' r
6.	53.87	B' L R2 U' r2 D U r R D' U' R' D f2 u2 F' U2 f' L2 R2 B' f F L U' L u2 L u r2 f' D r u R2 B' f F2 u2 U'
7.	45.45	U B L2 B' D' u B r' D' r' U' B F u2 r2 R F' L2 R' B' F u B' F2 u2 L2 r R U' R2 B f U f2 F' D2 U' f F' R'
8.	53.82	u' L2 f' D' L' B' f F2 U L2 r B' D' U2 f' L' U r B f2 F2 D B' L' r2 R2 B2 F2 D2 u2 B2 D U' f u U2 L2 r' B2 F2
9.	52.59	F2 D2 U f' r' R' U2 r D' u2 U' B' L' f L' R' B2 f' U f2 R2 U2 L' R f2 u F D2 L2 f' r' u L2 D2 u2 U2 F' u' L2 r2
10.	56.11	u' B2 f2 F' D' U2 r' u2 B F2 U' B f2 F U F' L2 r R F U2 R' B2 r2 f F' U' B2 F' D2 u U L' F2 D r' F2 r' R u'
11.	55.97	L' r' R' u r2 D2 B' D2 U L R2 B2 f2 F L' r' R' f' r' B' L' r R2 B2 L f u' U2 L' F r2 f' R2 U2 F' u2 U r' f2 R
12.	50.19	B f F' D2 r2 R' f' D r2 f2 F2 D' u2 L2 r2 R2 B' F' u' B F' L D' B f' r2 f2 u' f' u' U L' u B2 f' F' U2 F' L u'


----------



## dChan (Feb 17, 2009)

Woah, nice Jun. I predict a WR from you soon.

Uh, here's my sucky average compared to the above person:

Statistics for 02-16-2009 18:31:39

Average: 19.51
Standard Deviation: 1.81
Best Time: 17.22
Worst Time: 25.00
Individual Times:
1.	19.76	D B F2 D2 U2 F L' R' B' L D U F2 D L2 B' D U F' L' U B F2 U' R'
2.	20.37	F' D2 U L' B' L2 R D B' D L U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U F2 L R2 U L D' B F
3.	17.40	D' U' B' D U2 L R2 B' L' D2 U B' D2 U' R U' L2 D L2 F2 L' U B2 F2 U
4.	21.32	B' U L' R2 U2 B L' B2 U2 R' D2 B F D' B U F D2 U' R2 D' U F2 L' R'
5.	18.96	F2 L2 R2 B' F' R B' R' B F2 D U' F' R D' U' R2 D2 U R' D' F' L R' F2
6.	17.85	L F' U' L' B' U2 B2 U R2 F2 L F2 L' R2 D U' B2 D B2 U' F' U' F2 D2 U
7.	23.79	L2 D U' B' U2 B2 R' F2 L R D' U' L' R' B L2 B L' B F D2 U2 F' L2 F
8.	(25.00)	L2 R2 B' U' B2 F' D B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' F' L D2 R' D R2 B2 F R B2 D'
9.	(17.22)	F D' U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 B F L R2 B2 F U' R2 F D F R D2 U L2 R F'
10.	18.23	B2 L' R D' U F2 D' B2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 F2 L2 U R B' D B2 F U2 B' F L2
11.	18.94	L' R2 D L' R D2 R2 U2 L R' U' R2 B F L' U' L2 R D U' R2 B' R B' L
12.	18.48	D U2 R U2 B' F U' B' F2 R B L D2 U B2 L2 F U B' F L' D' U B' R2



I am not sure if this is a PB average of 12 or not because I have not been keeping track of all of my physical cube PBs lately(my one-handed single PB, for example, in my signature, is inaccurate as I have broke the 24 second barrier a kabillion times already, just never thought to note down the time - I'll try and get it next time, though). Anyhow, I'll call this my PB average for now.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Been practicing 4x4 - first sub 2  1:51.38

I'm terrible at big cubes, but I'm trying to fix that


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 17, 2009)

woot!
just got my 7x7 today, scrambled it and solved it within 2 hours 
i think thats pretty good (i only used the internet to solve the last two centers) 
but other than that i did it all by myself  yay me haha

ps: qqwref- i am going to be doing a lot of 7x7, watch out i might just take that WR from you!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 17, 2009)

52.55 PLL skip!

6:05.71 PLL attack right before that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 52.55 PLL skip!
> 
> 6:05.71 PLL attack right before that.



With feet? That's awesome. I need to try a PLL attack sometime - I never thought of trying it before. It would probably really be good practice - prevent some of those 4 minute solves.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 52.55 PLL skip!
> ...



Heh, my first solve at Beijing Fall 2008... 3:5x? Messed up on a G-perm twice.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 1 
Average: 36.02

Fastest Time: 26.43
Slowest Time: 45.22
Standard Deviation: 04.76

Individual Times: 
1) 40.22 R' B2 D B2 F R2 F' L2 R U2 F D2 F R2 F2 B L2 F R2 D2 U2 F B' L2 B
2) 35.01 L' U L2 R' D' R2 L' B L2 R' B U' L2 U' R' L' B' R' F2 R U2 R F B2 D2
3) 34.16 F' R D L U' R D2 L' D2 U2 B' R F' B U2 F U' F' D L D2 F R L2 U2
4) 35.22 L F' D' R' D' U2 B L2 B2 U2 D L2 U B' F R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F' B' R U
5) 26.43 U2 L B2 R2 F2 D' U2 F' D' B2 L' D' B' U' B F2 R' L2 B' L2 F L R' D' L2
6) 35.74 R2 F2 R2 F2 R F' B2 U2 D L' F U2 D' F2 L' B' F2 D2 U2 B U D2 R U' F2
7) 33.01 B2 U2 R' L U' L2 D' R2 U D L R2 B' D2 U' R L B' F' D F2 R2 F' D2 B'
8) 34.81 U2 F D' L' F2 U' L2 B R2 F U2 F D2 R' D2 R B2 R U' B R' B F D' R
9) POP D' L' D2 L U D2 B D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 U' L' D' U' F2 L2 D L2 D U2 F
10) 45.22 B D L2 R2 U2 B F D' R2 F2 U' F B2 D' B' U2 R' B D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 D2
11) 33.54 D B L R2 F B D2 R2 U2 R' F B L R2 B' L' D' U B R U D R2 D2 U2
12) 41.65 B' R' F D' L U D L F2 B D' U' B2 U F2 L U F' U2 D' F2 L2 F B2 U2
13) 37.28 B' D' R U D R' F2 D2 U2 L B2 L' B D2 U F B2 L2 F2 U2 R F B2 R D


----------



## person917 (Feb 17, 2009)

2:31 4x4 solve, my 1st sub 2:50.. working on a sub 2 solve


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 17, 2009)

5x5 average of 12: *2:08.78*!!
Times: 2:14.14, (1:57.43), 2:06.33, 2:05.07, 2:07.04, 2:14.33, 2:09.33, 2:09.20, (2:14.67), 2:05.65, 2:06.99, 2:09.79

1:57.43 is my first sub-2!!! I will probably fail in comp though :/


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 17, 2009)

wow 1:32.85 on my old White ES 5x5 
who said V-cube was so great?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2009)

PB 4x4 average of 12:
50.73 57.17 53.41 55.71 50.34 (47.19) (1:04.06) 50.03 55.98 1:02.42 59.00 53.38 => 54.82
First sub-55!

I was going to take a 6x6 average too but I got bored afetr 7 solves >_> I had two sub-3s though, I think I've had 4 so far...


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 18, 2009)

just solved my 7x7 for the third time (got it yesterday)
and got a time of 31.xx.xx
not bad right?

do you guys think i can be sub 10 by March 28th?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> just solved my 7x7 for the third time (got it yesterday)
> and got a time of 31.xx.xx
> not bad right?
> 
> do you guys think i can be sub 10 by March 28th?



You will improve quickly at first, then it will get harder  I think you will probably be if you practice enough, it's not that hard.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 18, 2009)

^ 
Definitely  I got sub 10 within two days of getting my 7x7.

My accomplishment: 
I got 2 more sub 2 5x5 solves!


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

4x4 - 49.30 single

Mefferts 4x4 ftw!

Average: 1:00.42
Standard Deviation: 4.54
Best Time: 49.30
Worst Time: 1:08.28
Individual Times:
58.36, 1:03.00, 57.83, 1:02.86, 1:07.06, 1:00.59, 1:04.74, 55.14, (49.30), 1:03.31, (1:08.28), 51.28


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 18, 2009)

I've learned a few new techniques for the 7x7x7: building last 2 centres adjacent rather than opposite and reducing the amount of Niklas commutators using a freestyle method that I think might be following some of Dan Cohen's ideas but he goes too fast for me to follow! I've changed the way I build the first 8 edges too and I'm hoping to achieve consistent times below 30 minutes (yes, I'm very slow!)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 18, 2009)

Megaminx: Average of 12. 2:13.96

Individual times:
2:16.54 (1:47.54) 2:13.64 (2:55.00) 2:28.90 2:34.90 2:15.00 2:03.46 2:05.86 2:08.10 1:58.46 2:14.72

1:47 was a PCLL skip. 1:58 was non-lucky. At the 2:55, my F2L was done, but I missed a piece in my star


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 18, 2009)

L2 R B L' R B2 F2 L' R B2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 F' R D' U R' F L F2 U2 R'
10.16

y R F2 L2 D' U R2 U2 R
L' U' L R U' R' 
y' R U2 R'
L F' L' U' L F L' F' d R
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
40 moves. I guess it's a bit too lucky.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Woo-hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 4.54 Pyraminx avg of 5 on Cubemania!
> 
> ...





That makes me want to pick up pyraminx again.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 18, 2009)

4.57 s eastechen 2x2x2...
veeeeerry lucky


----------



## Zava (Feb 18, 2009)

Bálint Bodor finished his megaminx average of 1000.
best single: 1:10.16 (and he has a 1:10.75 on video, will be posted in the gallery)
best mean of 3: 1:17.30
best average of 5: 1:17.37
best average of 12: 1:22.31
best average of 100: 1:26.76
*average of 1000: 1:32.49*

also, I have to tell you that he started the average when he was sup 1:40, so that ruined the average a bit, he will keep it rolling, and get sub 1:30.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 18, 2009)

That's the problem with such insanely long averages: between the beginning and the end of them, you have improved, and for that reason they are essentially meaningless...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2009)

I really want a good megaminx  It makes me sad that everyone's getting unbelievable times (for me) when I know I'm capable of much better if I have a decent puzzle. My best time on gelatinbrain is 1:47 and if you've tried gelatinbrain you know how slow it is


----------



## Zava (Feb 18, 2009)

TMOY said:


> That's the problem with such insanely long averages: between the beginning and the end of them, you have improved, and for that reason they are essentially meaningless...



look from another point of view: he improved a lot on megaminx in relatively short time, thanks to that avg1000.


----------



## Zaxef (Feb 18, 2009)

Sub 40 3x3 (37.92) non-lucky
and new PB avg 3x3.. 47.50

as well as new PB 5x5 4:16.23 on Feb 11th..
Which is probably improved by now, getting much better at the look-ahead


----------



## byu (Feb 19, 2009)

Yay! I got my Square-1 yesterday in the mail (PuzzleProz, black).
After much difficulty fixing it when it popped and learning algs, I finally timed myself for the first time on a solve, and I got a 1:54.36. I'm aiming to be sub-1 by the end of next week, but maybe that's too big a goal.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 19, 2009)

on 7x7 i got a new pb of 21:26.27
this is probably my 6th time solving the 7x7 so i think thats pretty decent. i got it two days ago


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 19, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Feb 15 14:54:54 EST 2009 -----

Average: 55.11 sec.

Fastest Time: 49.84
Slowest Time: 59.41
Standard Deviation: 02.85

Individual Times:
2) 49.97 F2 U' F u r2 F L R2 d' f2 u R F' b l d' u2 r' L' U' f2 L' R2 B U2 d' r' F u' f2 r2 R F l2 b2 B U2 b f' U'
3) 58.97 u' l' D' b2 B' R d' R2 d f2 U d' b d r R U2 B2 l R' F2 R' l2 d R2 U2 b f' l U2 L u2 f' r2 R' U2 b l' F2 L
4) 52.27 r u' d B2 U2 B' f2 u2 R2 f L2 f2 r U2 l' b2 D B U' B' b2 U' r d u R' D d F2 b2 r2 L2 d u2 l' b L' U B2 f
5) 54.42 R' L' B' l' r2 d B b u2 d L' l f U f' U2 D F U2 F2 D B L2 R F b U' R2 r2 F' f2 u2 d2 l2 b U R' B' D2 r
6) (59.41) L' R' B2 b2 U u l2 D' f u2 B f' L2 b r u2 F2 R2 D u' r U u2 B2 r L2 f2 u2 F2 D F2 U d' F u L' D2 b f2 u
7) 54.28 d' D2 F2 D F' l U l2 r F' B D2 F' U2 f L' R' f' F2 U2 B2 u L' F2 R U R2 l U' l' D' B r2 d2 r2 D2 F2 B D' R'
8) 56.89 U2 u' B b u' b U2 r' l2 D' l' r2 F2 b r2 d L' l u D R2 B' F' D F U r' b2 L' r' b2 f' l d D' R' l' B2 b R'
9) 57.69 F' L' D2 L U L' D B2 r d R d' b2 f R2 r b R d b r' R2 F' D2 R2 u2 U l L2 B R d f R2 l2 D2 L2 d f' R'
10) 52.75 F' d2 F2 L2 F d2 R l2 u U' R2 L' D2 B' b l' B' D2 U2 b2 f L r2 F' R F U' d' r U' B2 R d2 F' R2 u' R2 F' r f2
11) (49.84) u' R' b B U' f2 U' B b2 u' D B f2 d' r U b L2 F f' r' B' F' U2 u f d B2 f2 U D F' D' u b U' l r2 b2 B2
12) 56.66 B' L2 d' u f2 d' b2 u' B2 u2 d2 F' l2 R2 B' l r2 f' U' u' L d l2 d2 u F' d' r R' D2 u l D2 F' f2 D r b R' B
13) 57.25 l2 u2 d' l' d' B f2 R D' R B u l2 F2 r' l' f D R' d' L' b2 d' B d l' d l d' r' R F' B2 L f U' d F L U

I love my Meffert's!

...also got a 2-4 relay PB, 1:09.80! 
2: 6
3: 17
4: 46
2 and 3 were terrible but I had an amazing 4x4 solve!

=]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I really want a good megaminx  It makes me sad that everyone's getting unbelievable times (for me) when I know I'm capable of much better if I have a decent puzzle. My best time on gelatinbrain is 1:47 and if you've tried gelatinbrain you know how slow it is



Welcome to the club of "Oh I wish I had the puzzle they did or the money they had or I know I could be just as good or priveleged as them"  

although you do have a WR........ so hey! get out of the club! 
jk you can stay..


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 19, 2009)

10.08 single, it's my best.
Cross on D: L R2 B F2 U2 R F2 U2 F D B' D' R F2 U B2 F' U' F' L R' D' R' D U

Xcross: F' R' L' y' L U2 L F' D'
2nd pair: L' U2 L U' R' U' R
3rd pair: L' U' L d R U' R'
4th pair + EO: U2 L' U' L2 F' L' F
zbll: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R y' R' U2 R U R' U R
44 moves, a bit over 4tps. Why couldn't it be sub10? :/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 19, 2009)

yes!!! 4.03 with 2x2x2.... very lucky xD


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 19, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Thu Feb 19 15:36:23 EST 2009 -----

Average: 53.51 sec.

Fastest Time: 47.89
Slowest Time: 58.18
Standard Deviation: 02.87

Individual Times:
3) (47.89) r' f2 L2 u U' r2 R d l L' b l' b L b2 u' F f' u' F D2 B2 l F' r' l D' F' u' b2 F U2 L d' u' f' r B2 b D
4)  53.47 R2 r2 d' f R2 B' f D L r2 D B d' L f' L d' R U' B2 r D' L' d2 B' L2 f2 d F' U' L2 b2 D' U' F' R2 d' b2 L F
5) 53.08 B r U2 R r d U' f2 u2 B' r2 D b r' R U2 F2 r2 D' U' F' R2 r B2 r2 L' f2 R2 D u f2 b d' B F2 d2 b2 B' d D
6) 54.78 B' b d R' u2 U2 F2 d' l r' F' f' d b F2 D2 r' L2 D R2 f' d D b2 f2 R' f2 R F U d B' u l' u B' D u l2 L
7) 52.45 R2 f L2 r2 U r d' l' r F L2 B r2 u2 r B2 l' d' R D U' L' R' U' l' D' L' B' U2 b2 u' L' f2 l L2 b d L f B2
8) 54.61 b2 U' R' l2 u' D2 b U2 b L2 B U' l' B F r2 B2 b r U b2 D2 d2 B' F l2 F' b2 L2 F2 u b r l b2 B2 u F f L'
9) 57.20 R u B U l' F2 R u l F L B' b R' f l' u' U L' l' U2 B' L' B2 R2 u2 U l f2 U' l2 U B2 r d2 R' D L l' b
10) 52.80 L2 u2 D' l' B D2 r2 B U' B L' B' u' B' D' f d U' L' d2 L2 b B2 R2 B f2 u' b2 l U B L2 B d2 U2 l F' d' R b2
11) 58.03 u2 U2 F' D' B u' F' U2 B2 D2 r U f' F' D f2 R2 B R' D' r R2 D' l2 f2 u U b2 U' B2 l b D b d2 B2 b u' l' b2
12) 48.97 B b l' B R2 r2 D' F2 D' f L U' R2 b F' u2 F2 U' f2 L r' b f2 u2 R' U' d' F d2 r' F2 b l' d2 B U2 d2 f u2 r
13) (58.18) d u2 b l' U B u U2 B' U' d f d' B u' D L u' R2 b d B U2 F' B' l' R2 U f r2 B2 r' F2 L2 d U B' L' B' D
14) 49.68 R f l' U f' D2 r2 u2 F2 R2 l' d' b2 l' L2 B u2 r' U' B2 d U L' R' D l2 U' B2 b R' F2 R' U d2 F2 B L2 b2 U R'

=]

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 19, 2009)

just got 16 minutes on the 7x7 =] 
new pb!


----------



## dChan (Feb 19, 2009)

New left-handed OH average personal best. I started off with two nice and easy sub-40s but the rest of the solves were all sup-40. Oh, I normally solve OH on my right hand and not my left. That's why I'm posting, heh.

Statistics for 02-19-2009 15:35:56

Average: 44.14
Standard Deviation: 3.57
Best Time: 32.63
Worst Time: 49.93
Individual Times:
1.	36.41	D2 U2 L2 U R2 F' R2 F2 D' U2 L R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L R D2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R
2.	(32.63)	L' B2 F2 L' R' D L2 B2 D2 B F' D2 U' R2 D R' B' F' R' D' L R2 B2 F D'
3.	43.32	F L' D U' R B2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 L' U' R2 B2 F' R' F U2 B' L R D' U R2
4.	47.74	R2 B L R D' L' R2 D' B F' L R D2 U' R' B2 L' R' B' F D2 B F2 L2 R'
5.	46.03	D U R D2 U B' F L D2 L D2 L2 D' L' R' D2 U2 B' F2 D B2 R D B2 F2
6.	44.49	R' B F2 L B2 F2 L R D' B2 R' D U' B' D2 U B D2 U' R F L' D2 F' R'
7.	42.01	B2 U' F2 D U B F' R' B2 F R' D2 B F U' F2 D2 B F' L2 U L R2 D U2
8.	49.88	D R2 F' R F' R B' F' R2 B2 F' L' R2 B' F' D U B R' F2 R2 D' U' L B2
9.	41.22	L' F2 D' U2 L U2 L2 R F' D U L' D' R2 B' F' L R2 B2 U B2 L' R F R'
10.	46.28	B L U B' R2 F' L F U2 B D' F' L' D2 R B F2 D U' B' U2 R2 F2 L' R2
11.	44.04	R2 F' D2 L' D2 U' B' U2 R D2 U B' R2 D2 U2 B R U2 B F D2 U2 R2 B2 F2
12.	(49.93)	B' L R B2 D2 U' B F' L2 R' D' B' F' D2 L D U2 L B2 U' B2 F' D2 L D


----------



## dChan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay! New left-handed one-handed solving average!

Statistics for 02-19-2009 17:03:36

Average: 42.37
Standard Deviation: 2.25
Best Time: 32.17
Worst Time: 51.36
Individual Times:
1.	38.06	U R2 D' U' B' F L' D2 F L F' L B' D2 B' L' R2 B2 F' D2 F D U R F
2.	(32.17)	F2 R' U B' U' R2 F' R D U' L' R2 B' F U2 L D' U' R B' F2 R' B L2 R'
3.	40.76	B D R D' R U' F2 D2 L' D' F2 D' U' L2 R2 D' F2 D L B' F' D2 U B2 R2
4.	43.82	B' F' D R B2 F' R2 F L F' D' B' L F2 U' L2 R2 U B F' D U2 L2 U' F'
5.	44.07	U' F D U B' F D2 U' B D2 U L' D' B' F' L F' R F2 D' U R' B' L R
6.	41.57	B' F D2 U F' U' L R' B R D' U2 L2 R2 U L R U2 R' U L R D' L' D
7.	44.01	F2 U B' R' D U L' B2 F D B D2 F' L2 B L2 U' R' D' R2 B D2 B U2 B'
8.	42.17	D2 U B2 F' U F2 L2 D2 U B U' B' F D' R2 F' R2 F R' B2 L' R' D2 B D
9.	45.04	D' U2 B R' D2 F' D2 B F2 R' F2 D U' B L B' F' L B' D' R' U' B' D2 F
10.	39.46	D2 F D U' R B2 F' L R B' F U' R2 D B2 F2 L B2 F2 D' L B2 F' D' L2
11.	(51.36)	B2 D L R2 U R F L' R2 D U' B F2 D' U2 L F2 L2 F' D2 U' R2 D U B2
12.	44.75	D' U B L2 D2 L R' D' U L' D U L D U B D2 B F' R' D2 R2 D F2 R'

I hope I can get a sub-40 average soon.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 20, 2009)

Average: 11.59
Standard Deviation: 0.10
Best Time: 11.43
Worst Time: 12.71
Individual Times:
1.	(12.71)	L2 D2 L B D2 U B' F' R2 D' U L2 D' U L D U L B2 D' U B F R D'
2.	(11.43)	D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R D' U2 F2 D' R2 U' R U L' D2 B' D' U B F' R U' B' L2
3.	11.65	B F D' L2 R U B L' U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L U2 R2 F' L R2 D U2 R' F R2 U2
4.	11.68	U2 B' F L F2 U' R B' F' U R' F D2 F' L F U R' D U B D2 B D U'
5.	11.45	R2 U B F' R F' U R' B R2 B2 F R' D' U' R B L' U' R' B2 D L2 R2 F2

am i fastest roux user yet =)?


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 20, 2009)

Second sub-60. I'm getting consistent!

D B R B U' F2 R' D' L F D' U R2 D L' U2 F2 R2 L B2 D2 B U D2 F2


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 20, 2009)

keith_emerson said:


> Second sub-60. I'm getting consistent!
> 
> D B R B U' F2 R' D' L F D' U R2 D L' U2 F2 R2 L B2 D2 B U D2 F2



Great job  but....you stole my name xD

@BigGreen: you are too fast with Roux haha 

Achievement:

Got my OH T-perm consistently sub-4.5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2009)

Two new personal best singles tonight!
5x5x5: 2:13.08!!!
7x7x7: 6:59.62!!!

Unfortunately, they were part of pretty bad averages, but at least I had some really good singles! I thought I'd never be this fast on 5x5x5!

@keith_emerson: Of course you're getting better - you're one of the fastest keyboardists in the world!


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2009)

47.86 4x4 solve
Crap OLL and t perm.
No parity
My 3rd sub 50


EDIT 46.91 single

59.94 average of 12

Mefferts 4x4 improved my average and single by 5 seconds each.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 20, 2009)

First Sub 5 on a 5 x 5 x 5


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 20, 2009)

4x4: 59.03 both parities.

Fw F' L U' L' Fw' F2 L2 Uw2 B2 Fw F D' Fw Uw' L' Rw R2 U2 Rw2 Uw U' R2 D2 F2 Rw' Fw' F' Rw2 D' Uw U' B Fw F U' Rw' Uw' L2 F'


my first sub-1 with parity, and it was double parity at that.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 20, 2009)

14.56 average of 100  finally sub15. SD: 2.17
It had 2 (lucky) sub9s, 8.56 and 8.64. They were PLL skips with FRUR'U'RUR'U'F'U2 (seem familiar?) and R'U'F'UFRU'. Best RA of 12 was 13.50, very good, my best is 13.41.


----------



## Zava (Feb 20, 2009)

nice, Ville!

2-5 relay in 2:54.00
5x5 in ~1:30, 4x4 around 2:32-2:34 (ollpar, also I don't have my mefferts now, so I had to use an ES which feels crap after mef) maybe 6 for 2x2 (messed up the xll alg) and 14 for 3x3
I had another try before this one, it was 2:57.80, 5x5 in 1:36, 4x4 at 2:40 (ollpar), 3x3 at 2:53. 
with my mefferts, first one could easily be sub2:50  still nice though.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 20, 2009)

R perm executed in 1.14, Best average 1.30, usually around 1.3-1.9.

Also Sub-5, probably sub-4 singles on all my PLLs OH.

Now I need to work on real solves...


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sub 20 Solve! 18.44! Using Beginners Method Last Layer


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 20, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> Sub 20 Solve! 18.44! Using Beginners Method Last Layer



Wow, that's quite fast! How fast is your F2L?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2009)

so as it turns out my MF8 sq1 is actually kind of good:

(9:06:40 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 22.35, 24.83, 25.78, 23.46, 26.83, 36.61, 30.40, 27.75, 17.05, (13.92), (50.96), 32.60
(9:06:40 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 26.76, Best Time: 13.92 Worst Time: 50.96

while racing Dene, I won


----------



## Faz (Feb 21, 2009)

Average: 58.63
Standard Deviation: 2.93
Best Time: 51.97
Worst Time: 1:11.22
Individual Times:
59.95, 57.27, 1:00.17, 57.08, 55.72, (1:11.22), 1:01.30, 1:02.89, 57.34, 1:01.69, 52.91, (51.97)

4x4 - white mefferts.

EDIT:

Average: 55.38
Standard Deviation: 2.33
Best Time: 48.48
Worst Time: 1:01.77
Individual Times:
52.14, (48.48), 56.45, 57.55, (1:01.77)


Black Mefferts

Average: 57.65
Standard Deviation: 3.49
Best Time: 48.48
Worst Time: 1:05.16
Individual Times:
(1:05.16), 1:01.24, 52.14, (48.48), 56.45, 57.55, 1:01.77, 58.50, 59.59, 1:01.92, 55.30, 52.00


----------



## MistArts (Feb 21, 2009)

I suck. 



Statistics for 02-21-2009 13:34:43

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.39
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 2.68
Worst Time: 12.03
Individual Times:
1.	5.80	R' U' R' U2 R F U2 F' R U2 F2 U F2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R F' R2 U2 R' U'
2.	6.10	R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' F' R F R2 F' R U2 F2 R F U F2 U F2 U2 F' R' U2 F2
3.	12.03	F U2 R2 F2 U F R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' F U' F' U' F' U2 F U2 R F2 U R U
4.	6.07	F U2 F U' F' U R2 U' R' U' R2 F' U' R2 U R F2 U R F U' R2 U2 F2 R2
5.	6.44	R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' U F2 R U' F U2 R2 U2 F' U' R' F R' F R2 F R U R'
6.	6.57	R2 F U2 F R F2 U' R' U' F' U' F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U2 F R F' U2 R' F2
7.	9.25	U2 R U R2 U' F U2 F R F R2 U R F2 R F2 U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R F' U
8.	7.64	F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 F U2 R' F' R U F2 U F U R2 U' R' U2 F' U' F U F
9.	6.97	R2 U F' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U R' F2 U F U F2 R U R F' R2
10.	7.04	F2 U' F2 R U' R F' U2 R2 F' U R' U2 R' F2 R F U F R U' R2 F' U R
11.	6.35	R2 U F' R U R F U' F' U' F R F2 R' U' F R' F U2 F' U' R2 F2 U R2
12.	5.27	U2 F' R U F R2 U2 F' R2 U F2 U' F U' F2 R2 U2 R F R' U' F2 R' F2 R
13.	5.23	U' F' U F R' U' R F2 R2 F R2 U F R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R U2 F2 U F R
14.	6.68	R2 U' R' F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U F U F R' F2 U2 R' U F' U2 F U R2 F'
15.	5.96	F' U2 R' F U2 F U' R2 U' F R' U R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U R' F2 U2
16.	6.49	F2 R' U' F2 U R' F' U F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 F2 U' R F R U R' U' F2 R'
17.	7.63	R2 F' U' R U2 F U2 F2 U F2 U R U F' U R' F' U F U R' F U' F R'
18.	6.41	U F R F2 U' R' U2 F R U R F2 U' F2 R' U2 R' U' F' R' U' F2 U R F2
19.	5.01	F U2 F U' R U' F2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 R2 U R' F2 R2 F' R U R2 U R2 U2 F2
20.	6.86	U' F' U' F' U' F R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F R U R' F R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
21.	2.76	F R U2 F2 U' F R2 F R2 U F U R F R' U' F R' F2 R F R2 U' F2 U
22.	7.54	R F2 U' F' R U' R U' R' F2 R F U F U F U R F U F2 R' U2 R' F
23.	8.03	F U' R' U' R' F2 R U' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U F' U' R U2 F U2 F2 U F2
24.	8.27	R F U2 F2 U' F U' F2 U2 R' F R' U2 R F2 R U' F U' F' U' R' F2 R' F2
25.	5.88	R2 U' R U2 F2 U R2 F R U2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F R' F R' U F' U' F2 U'
26.	6.49	F2 U F2 U2 R F' U R2 F' R2 F R F2 U F2 R' U R2 F U F U' R' U' F2
27.	3.90	R2 U2 R U' F' R2 U R2 F R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U2 R U2 R'
28.	5.48	U2 F U2 F2 R2 U F2 U R U F U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F' R' U' R' F2 R' U2 F'
29.	8.32	U' R2 F R' U2 F U2 R' F2 U F U R' F2 R F2 U' R' F' U2 F' U2 F U F'
30.	7.46	F2 U F2 U' F2 R F2 R2 F R2 F2 U F U' F2 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R2 U' R F'
31.	7.16	F R F2 U2 R' U F R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F U R' F' U R2 F2 R' U R2 U' R'
32.	4.51	U2 R' U' R' U' R2 F R' F2 R U' R2 U2 F2 R' F U' F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' U2 F
33.	5.38	U' F U' R U2 R' F2 R' F' U F2 R2 F' U' F R' F2 R' F' R' U R2 U' R' F2
34.	4.57	F' R' U2 F' U R U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 F R U2
35.	6.86	R2 U' R2 F2 R F' R' U' F R2 F R2 F' U R' F U F R U' R2 U' F2 R2 F
36.	6.43	U2 F' U' R F U2 F2 R2 F U2 F R U' R U R F2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2
37.	6.85	U2 F' R2 U F R F U2 F U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 R' U R2 U' F' U2 F2 R U F
38.	7.10	F U R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' R F' U' F U R' F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' R F'
39.	6.82	F2 U2 F' R' U F' R F2 R F U' F2 R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U2 F' R2
40.	8.75	U' F U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F' U' F R F' U R2 F' R' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U F2 R2
41.	6.61	R2 F' R2 F' U' F R' F' R2 F' U' F U2 R' U' F R2 F' U F2 U2 R' F' U2 F'
42.	5.63	R' F' U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 R F2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U R' U' F'
43.	6.82	U' R' F2 U' R2 F R' U2 R F' R U' F R' U F R' F' U2 R2 U R' F R' F2
44.	6.44	U F' R' U R' U F2 R2 U2 R' F U' R U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U R U2 R F2 R'
45.	6.55	U' F2 U2 F U' F U2 F' R' U R U2 F' U R' U F R' F2 U R2 U2 F R U
46.	6.62	R2 F R U2 R U2 F' U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U2 R F R' F U2 F R2 U R' F2 R'
47.	5.76	R' F' R2 U' F' R2 U R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U R F
48.	8.21	R2 F U R U F' U R U' R F' R2 U R' U2 R' F U' R2 F' R F U2 F R'
49.	4.76	R' U2 F2 R' U F2 R2 F2 R U R' U R F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U F R U' R' F2 R'
50.	8.28	F' R' U R U' R2 F2 R F' U F R F' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U F2 R2 U2
51.	5.54	U' R U' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 U F R' U2 F' U2 R U R'
52.	5.54	U F U2 F R2 F U F' R' F R' U' R' U' R2 U2 F' R U2 F' U F' R' U R
53.	5.90	F2 R' F U2 R' F' R2 U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 R U' R' U F2 U2
54.	4.56	U F2 R2 F R F2 R2 F2 R2 F R F' U F' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U F2 R U2
55.	11.68	U F R2 F2 R2 F2 R F U' F2 R2 F U' F2 R U2 F R F U2 R U2 R U2 F2
56.	6.16	U' R' U2 F R2 U' R F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U F U2 R' U' F' U F2 R F U R
57.	6.58	R U R2 F U2 R F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U F' R U R F' R F' U'
58.	7.49	R2 U2 F R2 U F2 R U F2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U R F' R2 U' F' R U'
59.	5.72	R2 U F' U F2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U2 F' U' F' U F2 R' U' F R' U' R U
60.	5.16	U F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F R F' R F R F2 R F' R U F' U2 R2 U F U2 R
61.	8.16	F2 U' F R' F' R U R' U2 F' R' U' F U2 F U2 R F U2 F R U' F' U2 R'
62.	6.79	R' U2 R' F2 R' F U R' U2 F2 U F U2 R' F U2 F R U R' F2 U' R' F2 U
63.	7.41	U R F2 R F R2 F2 U F2 R F' R2 U R F R2 F' U2 F2 R F' R F R' F
64.	6.02	U2 F2 U R' U' R' F2 U F R F R F U' F R F2 R2 F2 R' U F' U' F2 U2
65.	6.49	R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 F U' F' R F U R' U2 R2 U2 R F U R2 U' F2 U F
66.	6.44	R' F' U' R' F' R' U2 F U F' U F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' F R2 U F R F' R F2
67.	6.57	F U' R F2 U R2 U R' F2 R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F R' F U F R' U R F' R2
68.	6.88	R' U2 F U' F R' U2 F' U F' R' U F' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F R' F U F
69.	7.40	F' U' R' F' U' R2 F' U2 R2 F R U' R F R' F U' R U F R' F R U2 F2
70.	7.80	U F R2 U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R F R' U' F' U F U2 R' U2 R F R F' U2 F2
71.	6.64	R U2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F R F U R' U R' F U F U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F U
72.	8.55	U' R' F2 R' U R2 F U F2 R' F2 R2 F R' F R2 U' R U2 F' R F2 U F' U2
73.	5.05	R U2 R F2 R2 U' R F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U F U2 R U R'
74.	5.49	U' F' U' R2 F R F2 U F U R2 U2 F' R' F' R U' F' U' R' U' R F2 U2 R
75.	4.88	R' U F U2 F R2 F2 R F R F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F' R F R F2 R' F R'
76.	4.84	R U F' R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U F U R2 F U' R' F' R'
77.	5.77	U F' U2 F' U F' R F2 U2 F' U R2 F R' U2 F2 R U F2 R2 U R U R' F
78.	5.77	R' U F R' F2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R F2 R U' F' U' F R F2 U2 R2 F R2
79.	5.87	R' F R U' R' F' R F2 R F R F U F' R U' F2 R' U2 R U2 R F' U R2
80.	6.47	U2 F U' F' U F U F2 U' F U R U2 F' R F' U' F' U2 R2 F' U R2 F' U'
81.	8.50	U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U F' R2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R2 U F U R' U2
82.	7.68	F R2 F2 R U R F2 U R2 F' U R U F R2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U' R U2 F2 R2
83.	5.87	F2 R U R' F R' U' F' R' F2 U R F2 R F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R'
84.	6.46	R2 U F2 U' R U' R2 U R2 F R2 F' U2 R' F2 R' F U2 F' U R U' R U2 F'
85.	6.68	U' R F R' F2 R2 U F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U F' U' F U' R' F U' R' U F' U2
86.	3.71	R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' F U2 R U F U F2 R2 F2 R U' R' F' U2 F' U' R' F'
87.	4.90	R F2 R2 U' R F' R F2 R U2 F' U2 R2 U' F R' U R' F U' R2 F2 R' F U2
88.	5.35	R2 F' R U R U2 R F2 U' F' R F U2 F R' U' R U2 R' U F U F U R2
89.	4.80	U R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R' F U2 F U' F R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U R2 U' F
90.	6.75	U2 R' F R F' R2 U R2 F2 U' F R' U' F2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R F' U R' U'
91.	5.51	R F' R2 U' F R F' U F U' R2 U' R F R' F U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R F R2
92.	6.27	R F2 U R' U' F2 R' U' F2 R2 F U2 R' F2 R F' U R' F' R F U2 F' R' F'
93.	6.54	R F R2 U' R' F R F2 U F' R' U' R U2 F R' F2 U2 R2 F U' R' U2 R' U2
94.	7.32	U R F2 U F' U F R2 U' F R' F' R2 F' R F R2 F2 R' U2 F' R F R2 U'
95.	5.20	R' U F2 R U R F R' U' F' U2 R' U2 R U2 F R U R2 U F R U2 F U
96.	2.68	F2 U' F2 U R F U F' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U F2 U' F2 U2 R U2 R2 U F2
97.	5.18	F' U R' U2 R2 U R U2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U' R2 F' U F' R' U' F2 R U2 R'
98.	4.77	U F' U2 R' F' U2 R F' R F2 R' F' R U2 R' U2 F2 R F2 R' F U' F U F2
99.	5.34	U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F U F2 U2 R' U R U' R U' R' U R2 F
100.	5.72	R2 U2 F2 R F2 R' F R' F U F2 U F2 U2 R F' U2 F' R F R' F U' R2 U'


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 21, 2009)

MistArts said:


> I suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can see improvement at the end though


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 21, 2009)

7:34.74 

7x7 PB


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 21, 2009)

Average: 12.47
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 9.98
Worst Time: 16.01
Individual Times:
1.	10.76	B' F L2 U' F2 U' B' F2 D2 U' B' R2 B2 F D2 L R' U' B F2 U2 F' L R2 D'
2.	12.03	D U' R B' F U' R D' U2 L' R B F' D L2 R2 B' R' D' U' B2 L' R F2 R2
3.	13.00	B2 F R' D2 F L R F' R D' L B' D2 U' L R B L R2 D L2 B F U B
4.	12.69	F L B F D' F2 L D2 U' R B D B2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 L' R2 F' L2 R2 D' F2
5.	(9.98)	F' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L R D U L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U L D B2 R2 B' D U L R2
6.	12.62	D2 L B F' R' B R B F L2 R2 D' U' B' L2 R' D2 U' B' D2 U L' U R' F
7.	13.00	D' U' B' D2 U2 B' L2 B2 F2 L U' B D2 U L R F R' B F2 L' R' D U F'
8.	13.14	D' U2 L2 B F D2 B F D' U2 L2 R B' D2 U2 B' F L R' F2 U F' U R2 D
9.	12.91	L2 R2 D2 R' B D' U2 B2 F' R2 D L' B F U2 L D' U2 L' U' B' U2 L U' F2
10.	11.70	L2 R2 U2 L R D2 L' B' F' L' R2 B F L' F' D B U2 B' F D' U2 B' L U2
11.	12.84	R2 B2 F R D' U' L' R' F2 D' R2 B L2 D2 F' R D' B R2 D' U' B' F2 L2 D'
12.	(16.01)	L B F2 D L F2 L' R2 F R D2 U L2 U' L D U F2 D2 U2 R' F' L B' U2

9.98 was non lucky =D


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 22, 2009)

Average: 27.29
Standard Deviation: 3.18
Best Time: 23.48
Worst Time: 47.53
Individual Times:
1.	26.06	(0,6) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (0,5) / (0,1)
2.	24.23	(0,-4) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (6,2)
3.	29.44	(0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-2,1) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-3,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (2,0)
4.	25.34	(4,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,2) /
5.	23.50	(0,-3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3)
6.	30.48	(4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-4,5) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,1) / (5,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (4,4) / (5,0)
7.	30.06	(0,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (4,3) / (4,2) / (2,4) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) /
8.	(23.48)	(-5,6) / (0,-3) / (2,5) / (4,1) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-1,3) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,2)
9.	25.42	(1,-1) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (2,3) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,2) /
10.	33.62	(6,5) / (0,-5) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-4,2)
11.	24.78	(0,2) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,1) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,3) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (-3,2)
12.	(41.53)	(0,2) / (0,6) / (-2,4) / (-1,2) / (-5,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-1,4) / (-3,1) / (-4,5)

I also got a 19.50 non lucky. Square 1 is so fun.


----------



## dChan (Feb 22, 2009)

I got a slightly faster new average:

Statistics for 02-21-2009 17:52:40

Average: 19.47
Standard Deviation: 1.63
Best Time: 15.48
Worst Time: 25.66
Individual Times:
1.	18.04	D' U' R2 U2 B' D2 U B L D2 U' B L' R F2 R' D2 U' B' D F2 L F D' R2
2.	19.71	L' R U' B F2 U L D' U' L' R2 U F2 L' R D2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' F2 D'
3.	20.39	D' U F2 L' R D2 R B' D' U R' D' B U2 B2 D' R' B2 F D' B2 F' D2 U2 L2
4.	20.59	R U' R B F2 L' B' F2 L' F2 R B2 F2 L' R2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B' F'
5.	20.60	U2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B D F2 L F U2 L2 R' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 L' R2 B' R2 F'
6.	(15.48)	D' U2 B F L2 F2 U B' F2 L2 R U L' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F L' R U B'
7.	17.68	L2 R2 F' D B' L B F2 D' U' B' L' U L R2 D2 U L2 R B2 U R2 D' B' L'
8.	(25.66)	L F' R D' B L2 B' F2 D' B F2 R2 U L B D U' B2 F D2 U2 F2 D' U' R2
9.	19.75	D U' B2 F' L' D' L R' F' L B2 R2 F' L D U' R D2 U' B F2 R2 U2 B2 L'
10.	17.84	L' D' R' U F' R' B' F2 L F R2 D2 B F' L R' B2 F' U2 B F U2 L R B'
11.	17.36	R2 B' R' B' F' L' R2 D' F L D2 B L' R' D' U' B2 F R D2 U F2 U2 F' D
12.	22.72	D' U B' F2 U F' D2 L R' D' B L D2 B L' F' D' F D' U2 B2 F2 L B' F2

Too many sup-20s...


----------



## King Koopa (Feb 22, 2009)

PB average of 12:
Average: 12.73
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Best Time: 10.94
Worst Time: 14.52
Individual Times:
1.	(14.52)
2.	14.05	
3.	11.38	
4.	14.17	
5.	12.62	
6.	11.31	
7.	(10.94)
8.	14.03	
9.	11.30	
10.	12.44	
11.	13.11	
12.	12.86	

There is also a 11.68 average of 5 which is also a PB!!!


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice Waris :O
Catching up to me?


----------



## King Koopa (Feb 22, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Nice Waris :O
> Catching up to me?



yes and this weekend i'm getting a sub 10 in comp


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

Uh-oh, World record WARIS!!!!!!!!
Well, I won't worry until you beat my 10.2x avg of 12


----------



## dChan (Feb 22, 2009)

Super close to sub-19. Just had too many 20s again.

Statistics for 02-21-2009 19:57:01

Average: 19.17
Standard Deviation: 1.63
Best Time: 15.99
Worst Time: 26.77
Individual Times:
1.	(15.99)	L2 R' B' D2 U2 B2 L2 R D U L' R' B' F L2 R' F' L' R B F U' F D U'
2.	18.03	L2 F' D' U B' F' R' B2 R B2 L' R' U L2 B' F2 R D' B F R2 B2 F2 D U2
3.	17.74	F' D' U' F' L F' D' U' B' F' L' R' B F L2 R U R' F2 L R F U2 B D'
4.	20.45	F D U2 R' D2 U' B2 F' D' U' L2 B2 F' U2 F' R' D U R F R2 B' L' D2 U'
5.	19.02	F D2 L' R2 U' L F L B U2 F2 R' B' F' D2 L2 R' B2 F2 R2 F D2 B' F2 L
6.	16.82	D2 U' L U F2 D' U' L2 F' R B F L R' D2 U' F' U L' F D2 U' R D' U2
7.	17.26	D' R' B2 F R2 U2 B2 F2 L' U B' L R' B' L' B2 F2 L2 B2 F D' B F R D
8.	20.11	F' R' U' F2 L R2 B F2 L R B2 F' L' B U B' U' B F' U2 L' R' U F R'
9.	(26.77)	U' L2 F2 L' R B2 D2 B F U' B2 F2 L D' L B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 B' D U
10.	22.01	R2 D B2 D' F2 U L U' B U2 B2 F D2 L' U B L2 R' B2 D U2 R B2 F' L2
11.	21.00	D' U2 L R' B2 F' R U' L R U L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 R' D U' R2 B2 R U'
12.	19.27	L' D2 U2 F2 D' U' B' F2 D2 U L2 R F2 D U2 B U F' L2 B' R F2 R2 B' F2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> on 7x7 i got a new pb of 21:26.27
> this is probably my 6th time solving the 7x7 so i think thats pretty decent. i got it two days ago


My first time on a real cube was 14 minutes... and my second was 7:3x... good luck ^_^



Derrick Eide17 said:


> Welcome to the club of "Oh I wish I had the puzzle they did or the money they had or I know I could be just as good or priveleged as them"


Oh, I've been in that club for a LONG time... you have no idea 


OK, so, lots of random achievements:
- 1:28.64 avg12 on 5x5. I can do better, I just wanted to be sub-1:30 already >_<
- 50.73 DP on 4x4, which I think is my best DP ever.
- 10:53.11 2-3-4-5-6-7 relay.
- 5x5 OH in 3:13.15. Sub-3 is so close and yet so far.
- I finally got around to solving that 7x7x7 super-supercube (it's a 1x1 inside a 3x3 supercube inside a 5x5 supercube inside a 7x7 supercube). It took 41:15.31 though, recognition was kinda tricky.


----------



## dChan (Feb 22, 2009)

Woah, Michael, too many achievements that are super fast. My brain is going to explode.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 22, 2009)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Sat Feb 21 21:03:25 PST 2009 -----

Average: 13.96

Fastest Time: 11.76
Slowest Time: 15.68
Standard Deviation: 00.85

Individual Times:
1) 14.39 F B' R' F' D L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L' B' U' D L U' D R2 U F' R2 D' U' B'
2) 14.31 D' L' F' U L D2 L D B2 U' R B2 D B' L D L F' U L D' L2 F' D B2
3) 13.78 L2 B' R2 F D2 U' L2 F' B D2 L R D2 L2 B' D' F' B R2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 R
4) 13.08 D' U2 R2 L F U R2 L U F R L F2 R F D R' D2 R B L' D L F2 D2
5) 13.35 D U' R2 D2 U L U2 B' L' D R D' L R' B' L2 F' L2 D2 F B2 D' U R' D
6) 13.65 L B R' F U2 B F2 L2 B' L' F' D' B' F U' R2 B' D2 B' F2 D' U2 B2 D2 L
7) 13.52 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R B2 L' D2 F2 B2 R2 L' U' R B L F' R D' R B2 U B'
8) 15.09 L B' F' U' B' L2 R2 D' R' B' D L U R' F' D L F2 D' L D' R' B2 L2 B'
9) (15.68) B2 U2 B R' B F2 R2 U' D' B D2 F' B2 D' R F2 R F' D L2 F2 D L' B2 D'
10) 12.93 U2 D' L' B' U' R B' L F' U2 D F' U2 R2 L F2 U' D2 F R2 B R D2 F2 U
11) 15.52 F2 B' R2 F2 B R U' D' F L U F D' U' L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' L R B'
12) (11.76) U' B' R L2 F L R F2 R' F' U F' B U2 L' D' F2 U L B U' R L2 U' D2


creeping my way down... i'm coming for you JUN!!!!


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 22, 2009)

Average: 11.57
Standard Deviation: 0.36
Best Time: 9.47
Worst Time: 13.72
Individual Times:
1.	12.05	U' B' L' R2 U' B' F' D2 F' U' B' F' D2 R F D B D2 U2 R' B F' L B' R
2.	(9.47)	U2 L B2 F2 D R' D' U2 B' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U' B' F L B' R B' D U'
3.	11.17	U' B U' B2 D2 L2 F' R D B L' R' D' U2 F2 L2 R B D' U2 R' D2 U' R2 F
4.	11.49	B' F' D' F2 D' U L' R2 D2 U2 F' D U F' U' B' F' L2 R B2 U' B L B' R'
5.	(13.72)	B2 F' D B' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 F D U' F' D B' F2 L F' R B R2 B'

first part of a bad a12. the 9.47 was lucky


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 11.57
> Standard Deviation: 0.36
> Best Time: 9.47
> Worst Time: 13.72
> ...



Jeeeeeeezzzzz!!!!

Sub-20 average of 5 on (R U')


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 22, 2009)

Average: 1:24.69
Individual Times: 1:17.09, 1:29.49, (1:13.05), 1:23.08, (1:42.14), 1:30.97, 1:23.50, 1:22.78, 1:38.13, 1:24.63, 1:14.67, 1:22.53

4x4 average..

Don't take many averages on 4x4, my record was really bad before this.. 

this average was OK.. I can do better though.. I need a meffert's 4x4


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 22, 2009)

YEAH! First nonlucky sub10! :-D
Cross on D: L B' D' R F D F2 U' B2 F2 R' U F2 L R2 B' U' F U B' L R' B2 F2 R2
Xcross: R' D' d' R U2 R' F D' R' D
2nd pair: R' U2 R2 U' R'
3rd: d' R U' R'
4th: U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL: U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
48 moves, so.. almost 5tps? cool 

OH, the time was 9.89


----------



## Zava (Feb 22, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> YEAH! First nonlucky sub10! :-D
> Cross on D: L B' D' R F D F2 U' B2 F2 R' U F2 L R2 B' U' F U B' L R' B2 F2 R2
> Xcross: R' D' d' R U2 R' F D' R' D
> 2nd pair: R' U2 R2 U' R'
> ...



nice, nice, but what was the time? 

(I just did a 49.86 DP, started the OLL par around 37)


----------



## PuzzleProfessor (Feb 22, 2009)

I have only just stared cubing and I was quite happy when I started averaging sub 2's!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 22, 2009)

Zava said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH! First nonlucky sub10! :-D
> ...


lolphail from me, added it there now.  Also, I got a 10.38 with N perm just a moment ago.
Nice 4x4 solve, I really need a decent cube.


----------



## OOOH (Feb 22, 2009)

WHOOOOOOHOOOO

New PB: 24:28 (accidental x-cross)


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 23, 2009)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sun Feb 22 19:26:29 CST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 30.62

Fastest Time: 23.03
Slowest Time: 42.45
Standard Deviation: 05.14 

Individual Times:
1) 29.62 
2) 33.96 
3) 30.39 
4) 28.25 
5) 34.18 
6) 23.03 
7) 42.45 
8) 31.77 
9) 23.27 
10) 30.29 
11) 31.92 
12) 28.28 

here i come sub 30 =D
and possibly sub 25??


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 23, 2009)

first real sub-10 on 3x3x3...and it was nonlucky...and caught on video! 

scramble:
R D F2 U2 D' B2 U B R2 D2 U B2 F' U2 D R F' U' B R2 

solution:
y' L' R' F2
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U' R
y' U L' U' L
U2 y' (R' U' R U)x2 R' U' R
y' R U R' F' R U R' U R' F R2 U' R'

time: 9.68


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 23, 2009)

Average of 12: 19.53
Standard Deviation: 1.52

I used JnetCube and how do I move the statistics here? I clicked on details, then I tried copy/paste, but it doesn't work.


----------



## Gparker (Feb 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> first real sub-10 on 3x3x3...and it was nonlucky...and caught on video!
> 
> scramble:
> R D F2 U2 D' B2 U B R2 D2 U B2 F' U2 D R F' U' B R2
> ...



oll skip, does that count as non lucky?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 23, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > first real sub-10 on 3x3x3...and it was nonlucky...and caught on video!
> ...



it was a forced skip since I purposely used a CLS alg, so its nonlucky


----------



## Gparker (Feb 23, 2009)

fist sub 25 average of 5


----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sun Feb 22 21:03:55 EST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 5 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 23.92

Fastest Time: 20.08
Slowest Time: 31.80
Standard Deviation: 04.69 

Individual Times:
1) 24.48 B2 F' L' D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R' F B U2 F' L2 D2 F' U' F2 R' D' L' F2 U B'
2) 21.89 L D U' B' D' F U' D2 F' B D2 B' F2 U' D F D L2 U2 F L B L U B2
3) 20.08 U L D F U' B2 R U L D U' L' U2 F2 B' U2 B2 U' D L D' L' B' R' F'
4) 31.80 F2 L D' U' B2 L2 R' U' B U' B2 L B' U D' B U B D2 R' L F2 U F2 B
5) 21.33 B2 U2 D B' D2 U' R U D2 L B U R F U2 R D' L U2 D' B' F D2 U' L2


----------



## Gparker (Feb 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



you really have gotten alot better since ive subbed to you


----------



## dChan (Feb 23, 2009)

First of all, good job to everyone on this page! 

Secondly... YAY! Sub-19! Finally! Yay!

Statistics for 02-22-2009 19:05:45

Average: 18.59
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 15.04
Worst Time: 23.65
Individual Times:
1.	18.72	L2 R U2 B2 F' L F' L2 R B L R' F' R' D' U2 B2 D' U' B2 F L2 U' F R2
2.	16.49	F2 L' D R B2 R' U2 F L2 R' B2 R' D' L' R B U2 B D B L B2 D' U F'
3.	20.71	D2 F R2 B' F' D' U' L B2 R B L' B2 D2 U L2 D U B' F' U2 F' D2 F U2
4.	17.07	D U L2 B' F U' L R' U2 R B' F2 L2 B' F L' R2 D2 U F L D' R2 F2 U'
5.	(15.04)	D' F L' D' B R' B' L2 D U B' F' R2 D B2 F2 D U' B' L2 B F2 L B' F
6.	16.32	R' D U2 L2 R' D U2 L2 R2 D2 B' F D' U F U2 B L' D B' L2 R' U2 F' R
7.	18.38	R2 D2 U2 L' R' F U L2 F' U F L' F' U2 F2 D U2 L B' F R' U' B D R'
8.	20.13	D2 U2 B F2 R' F' R' F2 U2 B2 D F D U' B2 L2 B' F2 L' D L2 D2 U2 B' U
9.	19.38	L' B' L' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' D U2 L R' B' F' D R B2 F2 U L F L' D2 U'
10.	(23.65)	B' F2 D' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 L' B' F' D' U' L R' D' R2 D' F' D R' B L2 R' D'
11.	19.75	D' U2 B2 F2 D' B F' D' U L2 U' F L' R' B F2 R D' U' R' B' F U' B' L
12.	18.91	F2 R2 D2 U F' R2 B2 F' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 B F' L' R' B2 F D U L

Just a few weeks after re-attaining my 19 second average(I took a cubing break which popped my average up to 21)! Yay! I love this!


----------



## toast (Feb 23, 2009)

55.84 4x4 solve. My first sub-1.
I usually average 1:20 so this is amazing.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


See, it's useful! You should use CLS more often.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally got a sub-2 average on 5x5 with my columns method! 

(1:48.02) 2:03.41 1:55.74 1:55.00 1:50.69 1:50.54 2:05.96 (2:16.22) 2:02.94 2:09.63 1:48.67 => 1:57.45


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 23, 2009)

A new pb for my 3x3 (nonlucky)
53.56


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 23, 2009)

proof to myself that I can do it consistently! [and this is PB]
YAY FOR SUB-14s!!!
my overal goal is one second away!!


Average: 13.83

Fastest Time: 13.14
Slowest Time: 18.21
Standard Deviation: 00.44

Individual Times:
1) 13.65 D' R U' F' U2 R' L2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 B D U2 B' D B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 F2 B2
2) 14.24 U' D B' F2 U R2 F2 L R' F2 D2 B' R2 D' R' D' F2 R2 L U' D2 B L D2 U2
3) 13.44 F' U2 D2 F L2 B2 D B' F2 U' F B D2 F L' U L2 B2 U' D' F U F2 R' B'
4) 13.50 R U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 L2 B F' D2 B2 L2 R B' D2 U2 R2 B U' L2 U2 B2 D B'
5) 13.77 U' D' F2 L' F L' B' U2 B' D' U2 F' U' B L2 D' B' L B2 D' R2 L D U2 L
6) 14.79 B' U R2 F2 D R' L D U R D' R2 U' F2 B' U' R' L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' L R'
7) 13.61 U2 F2 R' L2 U2 B' F D F R B2 D2 U' R' F2 R B' U' D L D B' L2 D2 U'
8) (18.21) L D F R' B2 L D2 F2 B2 U2 B' D' L' D' B D2 R B' D R' B D' B L2 D2
9) 13.34 R2 F L2 R D' R F D' U' L' B F2 R D2 B' L U' L2 B' U2 L2 R B L' D'
10) 14.13 B U2 L R2 F' U2 D R2 L' B2 D2 R2 D B' L R' F B' L2 F' R L' F2 B D
11) (13.14) B2 U B F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L F2 D B2 U L' R' U R L U R' U2 B U' D2 B'
12) 13.79 L2 F' D L' R2 D2 U2 R2 L F' R' U D R2 D2 L2 R F' D2 B' L' B' D2 L2 R'


i never thought i'd get to this point, the more i think about, the more proud I am. I actually have "win competition" potential, by the time Nationals come, I should be even more of top competitor. I've been doing an average of 100+ per day.
todays was 14.30.  very consistent. [look at the SD^^^]

one more thing, i just noticed the the 18 is the only non-13 or 14. [i messed up that LL ]



one more 'one more thing', 4x4x4 PB single, 53.43, nothing too great, but I'm happy


----------



## Faz (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice work Alex!

Sub 14 is a big goal.
Work on that 4x4!


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 23, 2009)

sub 1:20 im so bad at F2L!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 23, 2009)

Average: 2,96
Standard Deviation: 0,72
Best Time: 1,67
Worst Time: 6,84
Individual Times:
1.	2,11	R' F2 R F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F U2 R2 F R F2 U2 R'
2.	2,19	R F' R2 F U' F' U2 F U' R F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R F' U2 F' U2
3.	(6,84)	U F2 U2 F' R U' R U' R2 F' R' U' R' U2 R' U' F' R' U' F2
4.	3,69	R2 F2 U2 R' F U F2 U' F' U2 R' U F R U' R' U2 R U2 F
5.	3,00	U2 R' F U2 F U2 F R2 F2 R F R U R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U'
6.	2,84	U' F U' R' U' F' R F' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F' R F2 U F2
7.	2,41	R' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' U' F' R F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2
8.	2,30	R U2 R' F2 R2 F R' F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' R F2 U'
9.	(1,67)	U F' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 F R' F R F U2 F' R' F' U2
10.	3,09	U R' F2 U' R U R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R U2 F2 R F U R U'
11.	4,47	U' R' U R U' F2 R2 U R F2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 U R2 U F' U'
12.	3,47	U R' U2 R U2 R' F' R2 U F' U F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' R U'

Sweet!


----------



## modaman (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally did it in under 1 minute 57.10 seconds oh yeaaaahhhh boiii


----------



## TMOY (Feb 23, 2009)

Got 1:19.49 on 4^3 while racing on Friday evening, first sub-80 single


----------



## mande (Feb 23, 2009)

3x3 average of 5 PB: 21.52
Best solve (18.xy) was a PLL skip, rest were non lucky.


----------



## modaman (Feb 23, 2009)

i did 3 by 3 in 44.02 broke 2 records today


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 23, 2009)

26.70 average of 5 which turned into my first ever sub-30 average of 12 - 28.39

25.36, 25.81, 28.94, (25.34), 31.97, 28.86, 26.75, 30.02, 31.31, 26.06, (33.46), 28.86

that was pretty good, I've just discovered X-cross too, there were two in that average.


----------



## Zava (Feb 23, 2009)

2-5 relay in 2:51.61, 5x5 was 1:32, 4x4 not sure, but probably I finished it around 2:33-2:35(meh solve...and OLL parity) 3x3 was done at 2:46.
at nex try I got 2:56 with double parity


----------



## Escher (Feb 23, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> 26.70 average of 5 which turned into my first ever sub-30 average of 12 - 28.39
> 
> 25.36, 25.81, 28.94, (25.34), 31.97, 28.86, 26.75, 30.02, 31.31, 26.06, (33.46), 28.86
> 
> that was pretty good, I've just discovered X-cross too, there were two in that average.



good going, its nice to see sheffielders improving! 

(we _will_ take over the UK... )


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just did a magic average of 5 and during the last solve I solved it, slammed it into the table, it flew towards my laptop pressing the cd-drive button (actually opening it)

oh yeah, it was a 1.63 single on a 1.82 average


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 24, 2009)

First sub 70!!!!

Total Solves: 10
Total DNFs: 0
Average: 1:05.80

Fastest Time: 59.36
Slowest Time: 1:18.84
Standard Deviation: 05.59

Individual Times:
1) 1:06.58 D2 U2 L U L D' F U B2 U2 F L2 U D2 F2 D2 R D L2 F D2 F' L' R F'
2) 1:18.84 U' F2 D B L' D' U F2 U2 B' D' B U B' D' L2 R2 B D L2 D' L' R F R
3) 1:04.67 F D2 L' B F D2 R D2 F L D B2 F R F2 R B' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 D' R2 U'
4) 1:10.17 B2 F D U L' D L F2 U L R2 F2 B D U2 F' U F2 R L2 U2 L' B2 F' U
5) 1:00.53 U' B2 L D U2 R B D F2 L F2 U2 B' L' F2 U2 B' R2 L D L' R2 U R2 B
6) 1:07.00 B' R F' U' D B2 L R' F' U L' B L' F U' R' U2 B' L B' L' B' F2 D2 B'
7) 1:03.39 U F2 B U2 B' U' L2 R' B D R D L2 U' R U2 R2 U L2 F' D B' D F2 L'
8) 59.36 U' B' R2 B D' F' D' F B L' D F2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F' U' R2 U2 R2
9) 1:02.16 D' B F2 L2 D L2 F U F D B' R' L2 U2 F2 D' B' F L F2 D R' D2 B2 D'
10) 1:05.33 U' F' D F2 D2 L' B U2 B' R' U' R L D L R2 B F R' F2 U2 F D2 R B2


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Feb 24, 2009)

keith_emerson said:


> First sub 70!!!!
> 
> Total Solves: 10
> Total DNFs: 0
> ...



Congratulations man! Sub minute will be very soon. Are you using LBL or F2L?


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 24, 2009)

wowowowowow
in 3x3 OH yesterday i got a new PB of 1:03.69 and a PB avg of 1:16.61

today in 3x3 speed i got a new pb of 20.58!!

im a little happy, cant you tell? haha


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 24, 2009)

F2L+PLL(Except Gs, Ns, Z and V)

I am terribly slow doing the cross. 2 weeks ago I averaged 1:35.


----------



## dChan (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes!! Now I can really call myself a sub-19 cuber. Yesterday I got 18.59 and today I got this:

Statistics for 02-23-2009 19:52:14

Average: 18.88
Standard Deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 15.87
Worst Time: 20.83
Individual Times:
1.	19.80	L D B L F' D U B L B2 F' R' B' F' R F2 L' R' D' B D' U2 B2 U B
2.	17.04	D' R2 B' D2 L' R' U2 R2 D2 U F D' F' U B' F D2 R2 D' F' R' F U L2 D
3.	19.60	U2 R' D B' U R' B U' B' L B R D2 U B' U F' L D2 F U2 B' F' D U2
4.	(15.87)	U B F2 R' B2 F' D2 U B' F' U R' B' F' L' R2 D2 L' D2 U L' B F' D2 F2
5.	17.80	L' R' B D' U' B2 F L B' F2 R' B F U2 L R D B L2 D' F2 D2 B F' D'
6.	19.01	U' B2 D' B' D B L2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 R' B' D' U B F' D2 L' F D U L2 F2
7.	19.94	D2 R' B R B2 R F2 L' F' L R F2 U L B F' U2 R B L' D U' F R D'
8.	20.48	D' B' L' B' L2 R D' R2 B' R' U2 L2 B2 F L2 R' D2 B D2 B U' B2 U' B2 F'
9.	18.17	D F2 U B' F' L' U2 R2 D' L R' U F' R' B L' R' B' R F' U' F' L' R D
10.	18.26	D' U B2 L2 R2 B' F U2 B U B' D U R F2 L B F L' R' D2 U B' R D2
11.	18.66	R U2 L' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 U B' U2 L2 F' D F2 D U2 B' F2 R2 U R' D2 L2 B
12.	(20.83)	R2 D2 U2 L' F R D' L' R D R' D2 F' R' B2 F2 D U' L' B F L B2 F' D


----------



## byu (Feb 24, 2009)

Yay! I solved a 5x5x5 virtually for the first time. Time was a little over 7 minutes, I was aiming for sub-10, so I'm happy.


----------



## mrbiggs (Feb 24, 2009)

1:03 on 4x4x4, PB by 8 seconds.

Every part of that solve was extremely smooth and easy, especially for 6-2-2-2 pairing. Fairly close to my goal of sub-1.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 24, 2009)

New PB average of 12 YEEEES!  

Average: 12.30
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 10.88
Worst Time: 16.42
Individual Times: 
1.	11.52	D U' L' R2 F U2 B L B2 F2 D' U2 F' D L' R' F' D R D' R B' F2 D2 L' 
2.	11.11	B' F' U' B2 F2 L' F' L B U B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F2 R2 U F L F' U B2 F2 L' 
3.	12.59	L R U B F' U L' R2 B' U L2 R2 U2 B F2 D L2 D2 R' F2 D2 U L F2 D2 
4.	11.40	L2 R' F' D' F U B2 U' B2 F D2 L R2 D U' L' F L2 F L2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 
5.	12.19	D R D R' F R2 D U L2 R F L' F2 U L' R D U B2 U2 R' F' U' L R2 
6.	11.56	D L F2 U' L F L2 R' B F' L2 U2 L B' F U2 L D' U' F U' R' F2 D' U2 
7.	(16.42)	D U' B' F2 D2 L R' B' F2 D B D' U B F' L' R2 U2 B2 F U B L2 R2 B 
8.	(10.88)	L' B D R D' L2 B' F' L2 R' F2 L' R2 D2 B F' L D R' D' R B' U2 L2 U 
9.	13.64	F R2 D U' B F' R U R2 D L' R2 D F D2 R' B F D' U L' R D2 R' D' 
10.	12.42	R' U F' D' L2 R' B D2 F' R U' F2 D L B' L R B' L2 U' R' D L' R U' 
11.	13.93	L' R' B U2 L' R' B2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 U' F2 D L2 F L' R D' U2 R2 B D' 
12.	12.67	R F2 U B' F' D L B L B2 L2 U' B' D2 F D U2 B' F2 D L B2 F2 L2 D' 

also that was part of a LONG cubing session I did tonight of 414 solves (my arms are dead)

i had the 12.30 avg just about 30-40 solves in but I just kept going all night because I was doing amazing! 

Cubes Solved: 414
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.89
Standard Deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 9.58
Worst Time: 20.94


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 24, 2009)

48.66 4x4 centres last!!!!!!!
with my hand injury i shouldn't cube...but i couldn't stand it...
but still omg pb by 9s...my last best non lucky was 57s...
I must say that everything was darn smooth on this solve...technically it is non lucky since i skipped no steps...some centre control by picking the best middle edges to solve first...about 38-40s cage and 3 algs to finish the centres 

i'm freaking out...sub 50    
centres last forever...darn my hand is hurting now...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 24, 2009)

12.26 average in competition for 3x3, that's basically the only good that came out of the Beijing comp.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 12.26 average in competition for 3x3, that's basically *the only good* that came out of the Beijing comp.


Note that he also set the NAR for feet and tied his own NAR for Magic in this competition. Tim's standards are a little different from the rest of us, I think.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2009)

17.01 average of 5, 18.13 average of 12. Close...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 12.26 average in competition for 3x3, that's basically *the only good* that came out of the Beijing comp.
> ...



It's not very exciting beating/equaling my own records (NR for feet, NAR for magic).  I guess the NARs for feet are nice, but it's not like anyone in North America practices half as much as I do.

Oh well, I liked the ~40 ranking drop from 3x3, nothing else was that drastic.


----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2009)

new 2x2-3x3 relay PB - 17.39.

turns out that i underestimated only knowing half of CLL... I think the 2x2 was around 3-4s, because the first layer was really easy, and i got one of the H cases i know already AUF'd. The 3x3 part was just really, really nice

EDIT
totally unrelated, but i just went on amazon.co.uk and saw that the rubiks cube was 3rd best seller in toys and games


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

I did K4 on 5x5 and got a 1:48.96 average of 12.

(1:35.63) 1:43.10 (2:05.90) 1:43.92 2:05.89 1:44.22 1:49.77 1:46.04 1:53.87 1:56.51 1:47.28 1:39.02

Seriously this method is like reduction for people who would rather do commutators than edge pairing. Too redux-y and I prefer columns even though it's 10 sec slower.


----------



## Gparker (Feb 25, 2009)

this is more of a fail but almost first sub 30 average of 12

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Tue Feb 24 20:45:17 EST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 29.95

Fastest Time: 24.59
Slowest Time: 34.77
Standard Deviation: 02.85 

Individual Times:
1) 27.61 D' R B' L B L' D' U2 L D' U' R B' R B2 L2 B2 D L' B' L' F2 R D' F'
2) 29.03 L F2 D2 R' U L F B U2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 B U B2 D' L D2 L2 F' L U' B'
3) 24.59 B2 D2 L R' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U D2 L D R2 B' R' B U2 D2 R D'
4) 31.73 D' B F' R B D' R2 U B2 L' D' F' B D2 R' D U2 B U2 F L' U2 B' F D'
5) 26.76 L F R U2 R' L F' L U2 L B' R F2 R2 F2 D' L' F2 D2 F' R B' U' L' R'
6) 33.33 B D2 U2 R2 D U L R D B' F R' B R L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' D' F2 D U R'
7) 29.00 R2 U' L B' R L B' D U' L2 R B F R' U2 F B' D' L' F D R2 L' D' F2
8) 31.50 U F' D' U2 L' U R' D2 R' F L' U2 D' B' L F2 B R2 L2 F B' D2 U' R D
9) 31.28 F' L' F2 L2 F R' L D' L' D' F' L2 B' F2 R2 U' F2 B2 R B' D2 U2 L2 F2 L2
10) 29.08 R' D' U' L' D2 L B' U R U' F' D2 R F' B2 D' R2 U B' L R' D2 L B2 L'
11) 30.74 R2 D2 U B2 D' R2 L F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' L F D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' F' B' D' U
12) 34.77 L' F' R2 F D U2 R' L2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 U' D' F2 U2 R F2 B2 U' B F' L2 R


----------



## Gparker (Feb 25, 2009)

woah, it said i got 30.01, but up there it says 29.95! so yea woot!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 25, 2009)

Gparker said:


> woah, it said i got 30.01, but up there it says 29.95! so yea woot!


Please learn to use the post edit feature.

Also, please try to selectively trim quotes in posts like this.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 25, 2009)

woohoo! YES! new pb and pb avg on 4x4 =D

----- JNetCube Best Average for Tue Feb 24 22:01:22 CST 2009 -----

Average: 2:30.39

Fastest Time: 2:04.41
Slowest Time: 3:05.54
Standard Deviation: 18.08

Individual Times:
1) (3:05.54) 
2) 2:22.14 
3) 2:08.41 
4) 3:01.46 
5) 2:27.14 
6) 2:25.73 
7) 2:40.85 
8) 2:54.41 
9) 2:10.87 
10) 2:38.64 
11) (2:04.41) 
12) 2:14.29


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2009)

I wanted to have something special for my 1000th post. I'd say my first sub-15 average of 12, PB average of 5 and PB single is special enough 

Statistics for 02-24-2009 23:28:20

Average: 14.72
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 11.62
Worst Time: 16.38
Individual Times:
1.	15.16	L B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' B' L2 R2 D2 U' L' B F' R2 F R2 D2 B' D2 B' F2 D2 F2
2.	13.41	D U F' L D2 U L B2 R B2 F' U F D R F2 D' L2 R2 D F' R' B' L R
3.	15.88	F D2 U2 L2 R' B R2 F2 L R2 D B F2 U' B2 D2 B' F' D U' L F D' B F2
4.	15.28	F2 L2 R F' D' B F2 L2 D2 U R U' F U' F' U B D U' L' U R F D2 L2
5.	14.38	U2 B F U L2 R2 D' F' D2 U2 L2 D' U' B F D2 U' B D' L' D2 R2 D2 F' U2
6.	15.19	R D' U' L' B2 F' D U' L R' B' F D' F D2 L' R2 D2 R2 B L R2 U' B' R'
7.	12.03	D U2 R' D2 U L2 R' D B' F L2 D U L2 R D2 U2 B' F' D F D2 U' B' F
8.	16.36	B' F' R2 U2 L' D' F D2 U' B F2 R D2 U' L R' B' R' F' L2 F' D' B F D2
9.	14.52	D' L2 R2 F L2 R B2 F' L2 R' D2 B2 F2 L D2 F' L' D2 L R' F' D' F2 D U'
10.	(11.62)	F2 L' R2 B2 F' U' B' L B F R' F D2 U F' R' D U2 L' D' U2 L2 R B F2
11.	(16.38)	L' F' L' R2 B' F' L' R' B' F L' B2 D U2 L R2 U' L2 F' D' B F2 R2 F' D2
12.	14.94	D U2 L U B' D U2 B' F2 R' D' U' B2 L2 B' L2 F U' B' F' D2 U R' U2 B


the 11.62 was a PLL skip, rounding out a 13.91 avg of 5. the 12.03 was non-lucky. Here is a reconstruction:

scramble: D U2 R' D2 U L2 R' D B' F L2 D U L2 R D2 U2 B' F' D F D2 U' B' F

2xcross: x R U R U y' x2 R' F' U2 F (8)

x R U' R U x2 U' R U (15)

l U R U' l U' R' U (23)

z' y2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r (30)

U y' R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (40)

3.325 tps

I am so happy


----------



## Ellis (Feb 25, 2009)

My first sub-2 minute 5x5 solve 

1:55.48.... I've waited so long for this. It wasn't particularly lucky either. Now, if only I could get another.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 25, 2009)

Average: 13,16
Standard Deviation: 1,22
Best Time: 10,77
Worst Time: 16,20
Individual Times:
(10,77), 14,95, 10,95, 12,03, 12,36, 14,31, 12,55, 13,70, (16,20), 12,74, 13,22, 14,80

PB average by .25. One of the 12.xx was PLL skip. DIY powerzzz. This was the best avg of 5 in it, also my PB:
Average: 11,78
Standard Deviation: 0,60
Individual Times:
(10,77), (14,95), 10,95, 12,03, 12,36

I also had a 13.37 average


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 25, 2009)

01:05.65
00:52.09
00:59.75
00:53.80
00:47.69
-------------
00:55.21 3x3 OH PB avg 3/5


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 25, 2009)

first sub 20 nonlucky solve today. screwed the average with two 30s


----------



## MaO (Feb 25, 2009)

Solved my DX 4x4x4 for the first time without looking up parity algorithms


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm starting to love magic - 1.72  

Hopefully I won't kill this one...

edit: next solve was 1.69
edit again:  1.44!!!


----------



## Jai (Feb 25, 2009)

19.40, 20.48, (20.76), 20.43, 19.76, (17.38), 19.67, 20.28, 19.00, 19.48, 19.32, 18.89 = 19.67 
(3x3 OH)


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 25, 2009)

I started, and have been obsessed wth cubing since the first day of July. Recently last night I was evtremely happy(to an extreme) because I achieved my first sub 20 average on the 3x3. I am not sure how this compares to others but you probabaly can relate with me on how good it feels to get your first sub 20 average  (it was 19.55 I believe)


----------



## Gparker (Feb 26, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Please learn to use the post edit feature.



Im sorry Lucas, im new and ill learn


EDIT: I think i just learned, thanks Lucas for pointing that out.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 26, 2009)

YESSSS!!!!!!!
 this is sooo awesome! and i got the A5 of it on tape!
---- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Feb 25 20:42:14 CST 2009 -----

Average: 28.21

Fastest Time: 24.09
Slowest Time: 35.91
Standard Deviation: 03.13

Individual Times:
1) 25.69 
2) 31.69 
3) (24.09) 
4) 27.36
5) 29.91 
6) 26.22 
7) 34.61 
8) 27.68
9) 28.84 
10) 24.69 
11) (35.91) 
12) 25.40


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 26, 2009)

noooooooooooooooooooooo, so close to a pb average of 12, 16.021!!!!! equal to my previous one.  
Average: 16.02
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 12.82
Worst Time: 19.03
Individual Times:
1.	15.73	D2 B' F' D2 B2 L R' B' D2 U B U2 B2 L2 B' D' L2 U' L B F2 L2 U' L' B2
2.	14.88	R B2 F' L' R D U' L2 R' U' L2 B F U2 F D F R2 F2 R' D' L D U' R
3.	13.45	R' F' L R' D2 L' B R' B2 U B2 F L R2 B' F' D U' F R B' F2 D2 U L2
4.	17.06	B2 F2 D' U2 B F D2 F' D2 U' L R' B D' U2 L2 B2 F U L2 R D B2 L D
5.	(12.82)	U' B2 F2 D2 B F2 R' F L' D B2 F2 U' L' R' B2 F2 U2 B L2 R' D' B F2 D'
6.	18.06	U2 L' B R2 B2 F' R' U F2 R' D' U L R' B' L2 D2 L2 R' B F L2 R' D R
7.	17.57	L2 R D2 B2 L R2 D B2 F R' D R B2 L R2 D U F' D L' B' F2 U2 F D'
8.	15.00	F U2 L' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 L' U2 B' L' R D2 U L' R B' F2 U2 L' D' B2 U B
9.	15.76	D2 L' D2 L' D' U' B2 D' U B2 F U2 R B F' D B L' D B2 F2 R' B R2 U
10.	17.02	L F' L D' B' R2 B' R' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 B R B' U L' R' D' U' L2
11.	(19.03)	B U F L R2 B2 F D2 U' R' B2 F' U2 L D2 U L' U' F' D2 U' F2 L R F
12.	15.67	R B F2 D2 R' D U' L2 R2 D L' R U2 R U2 B L2 D U' B' F2 L2 R D F'


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2009)

With 2x2, I'm practicing LBL so that when i've finished learning CLL my layer making won't hold me back... and here are the results 

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 6.56
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 3.55
Worst Time: 10.31
Best RA of 12: 5.57
Best RA of 5: 4.83 (mind you, several pretty lucky cases in a row)

Not amazing, but nevertheless sub NR with a *slower* method 

EDIT 
Hmm, looks like LBL is actually faster for me than Ortega. I just did an avg of 25 and got 7.21 :|
Moar practiz!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 26, 2009)

2x2:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.94
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 2.31
Worst Time: 9.77


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> 2x2:
> 
> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



sheesh, beat me on every single point why dont you?


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 26, 2009)

FIRST SUB 50 SINGLE!!!!!!

49.50 R2 B F' U2 L' D R2 F2 B' U2 L' D L' R' D' R' B' R2 F2 D2 B2 U D2 L B'


----------



## dChan (Feb 26, 2009)

Haha. I feel bad for Escher.

New left-hand one-handed average that came out of nowhere.

Statistics for 02-26-2009 15:31:56

Average: 38.68
Standard Deviation: 4.63
Best Time: 31.91
Worst Time: 53.39
Individual Times:
1.	37.71	B2 F' U B L D B D' R B' F2 L R B' D U L U B L' R2 D U' L2 D
2.	31.96	B2 F D2 U' L R2 B F L' R B F' L' R D U2 L U L' B2 F L2 R' D' B
3.	37.52	D2 U L B F' L' B2 F D U2 B2 F2 L R2 U2 B' F2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 D2 U R2
4.	39.56	L' B' R2 U2 L2 R2 U B D2 U R' B' R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L R B' D2 U' B L2 R2
5.	34.16	D2 U' B' L B' F2 D' R' D' U' B2 F D' R D L2 R B2 F2 D' U2 L' R F2 D2
6.	43.24	F L D U B F2 L R2 D' U' R' B2 F' D' U' B2 F' D' B F2 D' U2 B D B
7.	(31.91)	F2 D2 B' L2 D F' D' U2 B' L2 B2 U' R D U2 B2 R' D' U2 F2 R' U' L2 F' L
8.	38.03	B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' B' D' F' D' B' L R2 B' R' D' U' L2 R D L D2 U' B' R2
9.	41.23	L B F' L R D2 R F D U' R2 B2 U B D' R2 D' L D2 U' B R' D B' D2
10.	48.74	F2 R' B2 F2 R D U2 R D2 U B' F L R2 D' U2 R' B F L' U B U F' R
11.	34.60	D' B' U L2 D2 B2 F R2 D B' U L' R2 B F D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B L2 R2
12.	(53.39)	U F' L2 R2 D2 U' B' F' L R2 U2 R B' U2 F U' B' F2 D F R' D2 F' U2 L'

And just for anyone that forgot, I solve one-handed with my right hand normally which is why I am posting this.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2:
> ...



ouch, that must've hurt


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2:
> ...




Haha, well that's just more motivation to practice 

That was with Guimond, by the way. I need to work on my PBL.


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Haha, well that's just more motivation to practice
> 
> That was with Guimond, by the way. I need to work on my PBL.



I just got a tasty new eastsheen off puzl (I had an A2F before...) so I've only been properly practicing 2x2 for a day or two  
Well, when I've learnt CLL, you just watch out


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 27, 2009)

Escher said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, well that's just more motivation to practice
> ...



I'll keep that in mind


----------



## WaffleCake (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got my first sub 1 minute average of 5. 58.87 seconds. I've been cubing for 2 and a half weeks. I'm using beginner's method with 4LLL. My best time is 52.61 seconds, which was part of this average. I got a PLL skip on that (but it also took me 10 seconds to build the cross on this one x_x). No OLL or PLL skips on the others.


----------



## goldencuber (Feb 27, 2009)

subbed 20 seconds on a 3x3 multiple times... 
for my next accomplishment...i'll finish my website.
http://www.rca.byethost17.com


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 27, 2009)

Sub 2 average of 5 on magic  I usually DNF most solves >< I don't have the exact times, but all except one were like, sub 1.9


----------



## Zava (Feb 27, 2009)

Bálint Bodor kept rolling his megaminx avg 1000
avg of 1400: 1:30.94
latest average of 1000: 1:28.06


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 27, 2009)

13.46 average of 100 on 3x3 last night 
with a best RA of 12.61 only about 20 solves in

I get sub 13 a lot now!


----------



## SRV (Feb 27, 2009)

LoL! I just had my first LL skip!!!!


Too bad It wasn't timed...

This is kind of an accomplisment by luck, so I decided to post it here....

Edit: I'm using Petrus btw, so its not so lucky as in fridrich but still VERY lucky.....


----------



## dChan (Feb 27, 2009)

While racing several cubers in a chatroom yesterday(MrData, griffin, and vault - Dene was there as well), I got a new personal best solve of 12.96 seconds! The cross was easy but other than that, there were no skips or anything. It was a scramble from CubeMania and I forgot to save it so unless someone from the chatroom kept it, I am afraid I cannot go back and give my solution. It was really fast, though! Yay!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2009)

i was bored in science so my buds timed me doing a basic LBL, got just over 24 seconds


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 27, 2009)

Statistics for 02-27-2009 17:26:02

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 25.29
Standard Deviation: 3.37
Best Time: 17.71
Worst Time: 31.77

First big average  The 17.71 is my new pb, and I had a best RA of 12 of 23.59 (pb) and a best RA of 5 of 22.60 (good).

I guess this means I'm not quite sub 25 yet  but soon!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

OH PB average of 12
I got this today...and I'm sick haha 

Average: 21.54
Standard Deviation: 1.64
Best Time: 17.33
Worst Time: 26.12
Individual Times:
1.	21.93
2.	22.06
3.	(26.12)
4.	21.36
5.	20.48
6.	18.70
7.	22.09
8.	22.36
9.	25.27
10.	21.09
11.	20.02
12.	(17.33)

Woohoo


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 28, 2009)

3x3
----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Fri Feb 27 20:37:14 EST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 13 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 17.46

Fastest Time: 15.87
Slowest Time: 18.91
Standard Deviation: 00.90 

Individual Times:
1) 17.23 F2 U L F2 L2 U' R L2 D2 L' B' U' D L' R2 B' R' F2 R B' R2 U' B' D2 U
2) 16.49 R U R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' U' L B L' F2 U2 F R F D2 B2 L' R' U R'
3) 18.72 B' R B U' B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R D R' D2 B2 U' F U F L2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2
4) 18.91 D R2 U2 R' F' U2 B F' L2 B' R2 F L' F' R2 L' F' B D' U L2 D L R' U
5) 18.24 D' L B2 R' L2 F' B2 L' F' D R2 B' F' D2 F R B R B' F R' L' F2 R B2
6) 17.58 B D' R2 D F2 L F R' D' R U2 F' B' D2 R2 B' D F' B' L2 R' D' R2 F D2
7) 17.55 F B' D' B2 F' R D F U2 D F' R' F2 U' D' F' B D' R U2 F D2 U' F' L2
8) 15.87 F2 U' R2 L U' F U R D' F' B2 D R F' U L F2 U R2 U2 L U2 R2 B' U
9) 18.03 D2 U2 R U B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R' F B' R2 U' R' D R F' U' L U' D' F2 U'
10) 16.90 B2 D L F U' B2 U L2 U F' L B F' R2 F' D' U2 B L D2 U2 B U2 D2 F'
11) 16.34 B R2 B' D L F D2 L D B2 U' D F2 R2 L2 U' F' U L2 R' U' F2 U' R U'
12) 17.55 L U L' U L' D2 L B D F B U' L' R2 F' R2 D' F U' B2 F D' R U L2
13) 17.55 U' L' U' R2 F' U2 F R' L' F R' U D2 F2 B' L' U' F' U' F' R2 U' D2 R2 D2

Yes, I did get two 17.55's.


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 28, 2009)

I had my second ever sub-20 solve, 19.63!!! Yes!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

Yay, unlucky OH single  15.91  it was a Y-perm also


----------



## deco122392 (Feb 28, 2009)

got 2 sub 19.xx solves som im getting more consistant with sub-20 sec solves and also finished learning the t colls =) a decent cubeing day


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 28, 2009)

First Sub4 BLD 3:30


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 28, 2009)

---I got TWO PLL skips today, with NO AUF needed.
Too bad they were both in practice, not in a timed solve. D:

---I went almost a week w/o practice, with some solves here and there, and still maintained my sub-25 average today.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 28, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> 3x3
> ----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Fri Feb 27 20:37:14 EST 2009 -----
> 
> Cubes Solved: 13
> ...




No, you got 3


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG! Phil should've beaten me! http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=138

I'm posting an accomplishment for him


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 28, 2009)

3x3
----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sat Feb 28 11:53:57 EST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 17.20

Fastest Time: 16.20
Slowest Time: 19.73
Standard Deviation: 00.98 

Individual Times:
1) 16.62 U L2 B2 F D2 B2 R' F2 L' F' U2 B2 F2 U R B' R2 F' D R2 F2 B2 L2 B' L2
2) 16.86 D B F2 L R' B U2 F D' L D2 U' B2 D' U R L U F B' R F' L2 R U'
3) 17.23 L2 B D2 U' R' B2 U D' B R2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' U2 D L2 U2 D' F2 R B
4) 17.35 B' R U2 D L2 U' F2 L' U2 B L2 R D2 L D' F U2 D' L2 D2 F R' D U2 R
5) 19.73 R D F' U B R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B' D B L' R2 D2 U2 F'
6) 16.27 F D' R2 D' F D' R F L D2 R L2 F2 L U L U2 F' B D' B2 L U2 L F2
7) 17.53 F U' L' F L B R U2 L2 D R' F B2 L D U R' F R L U2 D F L2 F
8) 17.44 U2 L2 R' B2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B' L' D' U2 B F L B' R2 F2 L' D' L2 B' U R2
9) 16.59 R2 B2 D U' F2 R' D F' U' D B U' F2 R' B2 D' L2 U' B2 D B F R2 L' F2
10) 18.08 B' F' U' F' B2 L B L2 U D' F2 R' B2 F2 U' R U B L' R' B D R' L' D'
11) 16.52 R2 L D U2 R2 L B2 U R2 F L' F' D' R D F2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 U
12) 16.20 R' F B R F2 D U R D2 B F R2 B R' F2 B R F B R F' B2 D L' D2
PB Average!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> OMG! Phil should've beaten me! http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=138
> 
> I'm posting an accomplishment for him



SWEET JESUS! Those centers and edges were easy! The centers especially!! He could have gotten sub-30 easily!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> OH PB average of 12
> I got this today...and I'm sick haha
> 
> Average: 21.54
> ...





EmersonHerrmann said:


> Yay, unlucky OH single  15.91  it was a Y-perm also



Umm.. WOW 
Great job emmerson thats amazing 
i suck at OH so pretty much given up haha


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Umm.. WOW
> Great job emmerson thats amazing
> i suck at OH so pretty much given up haha



Thanks Derrick  OH is pretty much the only thing I'm good at 

P.S. - 1:52.75 4x4 OH, this is kinda hard since my ES locks up  3x3 OH is hard to do on a 4x4 heheh


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a 29.99 seconds 3 of 5 today. First sub-30 average, BARELY made (just .01 seconds!) AND at the end of the month (28 February). I seem to make advances at the very last day of the month. I solved the cube in under a minute for the first time on 31 December. I accomplished my first sub-40 average on the last day of January. Pretty wacky.

I don't have a vid (in fact, I don't have any videos of me solving the cube), but I'll post a screencapture of the times later. I did the solves on another computer.


----------



## Faz (Mar 1, 2009)

44.75 4x4 solve

PLL parity and U perm.

LL at 34.


Average: 51.26
Standard Deviation: 5.07
Best Time: 44.75
Worst Time: 1:01.84
Individual Times:
49.52, (44.75), (1:01.84), 58.16, 46.11

Average: 54.30
Standard Deviation: 5.46
Best Time: 44.75
Worst Time: 1:03.14
Individual Times:
55.06, 56.56, 49.52, (44.75), 1:01.84, 58.16, 46.11, 1:01.70, 55.95, (1:03.14), 46.03, 52.11


----------



## dChan (Mar 1, 2009)

Dene's voice on CCT rocks. Everyone should download him - err, his voice - umm, his voice clips.

Statistics for 02-28-2009 19:56:29

Average: 18.26
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 16.42
Worst Time: 21.62
Individual Times:
1.	19.15	R' F D' F L' D' B' R2 D' R2 B L' R2 B' F' D R B F L R B F D' F
2.	17.26	B' F2 D L D' U2 B' L' R U2 F' R' B' D2 U L' R2 D R2 B' F2 D' L2 B2 R'
3.	18.63	B' D U L R B' R2 F' R' B R B2 D' B F2 R' F' R B' F2 L2 R' B2 F D
4.	16.73	B F' L2 B L2 R2 D' L' R2 B F U2 B L2 D U2 B' U' F' R' U F U2 R' B'
5.	17.89	U' B F2 L2 D L D2 F' D' U' R D' F U2 F U' B2 F D2 U' F' U' B' L' R2
6.	(21.62)	F R2 D2 R B2 R D' U R' D L' U2 B F R' D F' L' R D B2 R2 D2 R' B
7.	18.21	F L2 R' B2 F L' R2 D2 L U F U2 R2 U' L' R' B2 F2 D' U2 L2 R D2 U' B'
8.	(16.42)	R2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 F' U2 L R B U' B2 F2 L' R2 B' U L2 F D2 F2 D R' B2
9.	17.59	F' L' R B2 D L R B' D' F2 R' D L' B' F L D U R B' F D2 B2 L D'
10.	18.95	B' F R2 B' F' D' F2 D U2 L' B2 L' R2 D F2 L' B2 F R D U2 B2 F2 D U
11.	18.80	R D' F2 U' R' U' L R2 F2 D2 U L R D L' R' U2 R2 B U2 L' R' B2 F2 R
12.	19.36	D2 U' L F D2 U2 F D' L R F' R2 D' U' L R U2 B' D' L' B L' B2 F2 R2


----------



## comface (Mar 1, 2009)

I just got my first sub 40 on 3x3x3! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyhPP3EWd_Q


----------



## dChan (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice job comface! Keep practicing.

I just screwed up what would have been a nice average of 12 for one-handed solving.

Statistics for 02-28-2009 21:10:42

Average: 28.97
Standard Deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 25.50
Worst Time: 36.27
Individual Times:
1.	(25.50)	R B F2 L U B' D2 U F' D F' R2 D' R' U F2 D U L' D' L R2 D' U2 F2
2.	25.99	L R' F2 U2 L2 R' D' R2 D' U B2 D R' D U2 B' F2 L R B' F' R D2 U F
3.	32.98	B R' D2 U' B' L' D' F' D' U L' U2 L2 R2 F R2 U' L2 R2 U L' R2 B D' R2
4.	27.13	F2 L' U L' R2 D' L2 R' F' U2 R B2 D2 B' L' R B U2 R B2 F U' B2 F2 D2
5.	28.23	U' F' U' L2 U B' R D U2 L2 U2 B2 L R U R D U' L D' L2 F' R2 D' L'
6.	25.64	B' F' U2 R' B' F2 L U' B' F2 D' U L' R D2 R2 F' D R2 U L' D2 B' L' R2
7.	31.50	D2 U B F2 D' U' F2 D2 B F2 R2 D L' U F L' R2 U2 B2 D' U' F D L' B'
8.	(36.27)	D' B U' B D U B' L D2 B' R2 U L2 R' F2 U F' L' R2 U2 F D' U L B2
9.	25.78	F U' B F' D2 F' D' U R' F2 L' B R' B2 F' U' L' B F2 R' B2 L' R' F2 D
10.	31.81	L' R2 B' D B' D' U2 L2 R D' B F2 D2 B F R2 B L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D U R
11.	30.92	L R B L' U2 F' D' U2 R2 B' R2 U B D' B' R' B U2 B F2 D2 B F D' L
12.	29.73	B2 F' U L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' B L' B' R2 D U' F2 L2 R B2 U2 L' U' F' D2 U2

Still, it's 28, right? On most of the 30s I simply locked up or my hand got too tired at the end.


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 1, 2009)

I won my first comp!!! my average wasn't as good as i wanted it to be, but o well


----------



## dChan (Mar 1, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I won my first comp!!! my average wasn't as good as i wanted it to be, but o well



Woah, nice King Koopa! That's awesome.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 1, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I won my first comp!!! my average wasn't as good as i wanted it to be, but o well



Grats Waris! I heard about your 2 sub-1 4x4s. Too bad for you I'm going to beat those with a sub-1 avg this weekend >_>

(thats if my mefferts gets here in time)

speaking of which:

Average: 59.98
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 55.96
Worst Time: 1:11.07
Individual Times:
1.	1:01.06	D' Uw2 U L2 Rw' R B Fw2 L2 D2 Fw' D2 Uw U2 B2 U B2 D Uw2 U2 R' F2 D' U2 Rw R2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' L' B2 Fw L2 R' Fw L F' D' U'
2.	(55.96)	Uw L2 Rw' B Fw F2 D Uw2 U2 B2 U2 F D' Uw' Rw2 U' L Uw2 U B2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F' L B2 D' Rw D U2 B2 U R' F' Rw D Uw U
3.	58.97	Uw2 F2 U' Fw2 D2 U' R2 U2 Fw U B' Fw F Uw Fw Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw' F2 U Fw2 Rw2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 D' L2 B' F Uw B' Fw F'
4.	(1:11.07)	D2 Rw' R' Fw Rw2 R2 Uw' R F L Rw R2 D2 L U F L2 D' U B' F L' U' L' Fw' U' R2 B2 Uw F2 Uw' U' R2 Uw Fw' D Uw F' R2 F'
5.	59.91	B2 Rw Fw2 U Fw' D2 Uw' B' F2 Rw' F D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F Uw' B' Fw' F' D2 Uw' U' L' B Fw2 F U B Uw Rw U B' Fw F2 Rw R2 Uw2 L R'


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I won my first comp!!! my average wasn't as good as i wanted it to be, but o well


Haha, I saw that. You destroyed everyone else at 2, 3, 4, 5, and OH. Man, I wish I could go to comps where everyone else sucks that much  I've never even placed at 3x3, people are too good around here.


I did a 2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay in 2:38.89!!! The order was 2354. I finished the 5x5 at about 1:45 so I'm guessing it was 1:25ish and the 44 was sub-55 (normal solve with no parity). It felt sooooo good...


----------



## Escher (Mar 1, 2009)

Chew on this, Shadensmith 

2x2
Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.73
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 1.61
Worst Time: 8.58

Best RA of 5: 4.77
Best RA of 12: 5.28

With Layer By Layer exclusively, of course  

I might continue this later, to see what my avg of 100 is like...

EDIT
I did a random avg of 12, using my long lost 2x2 (an A2F) which i thought was awful... and i got this:

Average: 5.34
Standard Deviation: 0.74
Best Time: 3.30
Worst Time: 5.98
Individual Times:
5.53, 5.50, 5.86, 5.52, 5.61, 5.62, (5.98), 5.31, 5.75, (3.30), 5.80, 4.28

which is pretty pleasing. This was with a combination of LBL, Ortega and CLL. Quite obviously, the 10th and 12th were CLL 

2nd EDIT
Did another avg of 50, that confirms that I'm sub 6  

Average: 5.70
Standard Deviation: 1.61
Best Time: 1.98
Worst Time: 8.97

What a great day!


----------



## kaixax555 (Mar 1, 2009)

Today during Singapore Open I beat my own unofficial PB with a 17.25 seconds solve. Then when I went home, I managed a 16.81 seconds solve.

During my official solve, I got a 22 second best single, good in my opinion as I was a bit nervous during that time.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 1, 2009)

45.97 average of 12, much better than I was a few months ago. 

Times:

12:	00:46.64	x
11:	00:49.48	x
10:	00:47.09	x
9:	00:49.75	x
8:	00:41.58	x 
7:	00:45.65	x
*6:	00:41.55	x*
5:	00:42.54	x
*4:	00:51.35	x*
3:	00:44.95	x
2:	00:44.33	x
1:	00:46.79	x

Copy pasted from cubetimer. My PB now is 39.xx, which I've gotten a few times, but none today. 

My times would be better if I could execute G(d) and G(b) faster, and recognize which way to do E perm faster. Of course my F2L still sucks.


----------



## leeho (Mar 1, 2009)

3x3 New average of 12 PB =]

Average: 17.07

Fastest Time: 13.78
Slowest Time: 19.30
Standard Deviation: 01.08

Individual Times:
1) (19.30) 
2) 18.62 
3) 16.58 
4) 17.28 
5) 18.45 
6) 17.23 
7) 17.56 
10) (13.78) 
11) 15.59 
12) 15.72 

Also, new PB single 11.61 secs =D Very happy today ^^


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Man, I wish I could go to comps where everyone else sucks that much



Come to China.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 1, 2009)

New PB avg of 12 and single

Statistics for 03-01-2009 13:04:29

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 28.78
Standard Deviation: 3.15
Best Time: 19.52
Worst Time: 32.55
Individual Times:
1.	29.17	B L' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' D F2 U2 B F2 L R' F' R D U L' D' B2 F' L2 R2
2.	32.55	L2 D U2 B' F2 L B F2 D U R' B2 F' D2 F' L R2 D' B L2 R2 F L' R D'
3.	28.20	R B' F' L2 R D U' B2 L' R F D U2 B L D2 B' U L' U' L R2 D F2 L2
4.	28.48	F L' B' R2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 U' B L2 R' F' D L' B2 F L B F' L B2 D B'
5.	28.50	L R2 F L' B2 F' L R' B R U L2 R2 U B F' L R' F L B' F D2 B' L
6.	31.64	D U F' D R U R' D2 U' F U' B R B' F2 L D U2 B2 L R' D2 U' R2 D
7.	31.30	F' D' U' R B' F U2 B2 F2 L' R' B' D' U B' F' D U L D2 L D' F2 U' B
8.	27.44	U2 B D' B' R' D2 L R2 B F' U' L R' F D U2 L' R' B F' U' R2 F2 D L
9.	29.81	D F2 L' B2 F' D' U B2 D U2 F2 D' U L2 F L' R' D' F2 L R D2 U2 B' D2
10.	29.78	B' F R2 U' B2 L R2 B' U' L R D' F L2 F' L R' F U R B2 U' R' B' F2
11.	19.52	D2 U' B L2 R2 U' R2 B U B' D U L2 R' B2 F2 D' F' R' D' U2 L2 D R2 D2
12.	29.02	B' R' F2 D2 U2 F2 D L R2 D2 U2 F' R' D B' F' D' B F2 D U R' U' B F

and my first avg of 271


Statistics for 03-01-2009 13:05:37

Cubes Solved: 270/271
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 30.90
Standard Deviation: 4.04
Best Time: 21.03
Worst Time: 40.19


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 1, 2009)

Average: 15.49 seconds
Individual Times: (18.56), 13.37, (12.33), 15.23, 14.36, 16.48, 15.77, 14.73, 14.70, 15.81, 16.97, 17.50

New PB average...as far as I can recall...


----------



## dChan (Mar 1, 2009)

Darn. Very nice Emerson. I want your average right now! Gimme please! I'll pay you a buck for it.

I messed up what may have been a super fast average with some 20s. Still, it is a PB average:

Statistics for 03-01-2009 15:28:06

Average: 18.17
Standard Deviation: 1.62
Best Time: 15.65
Worst Time: 22.20
Individual Times:
1.	20.53	B2 R2 U L' R F2 R2 B' F' D2 L' R D2 U2 R2 B F' U2 F U2 B2 F' L2 R D2
2.	16.59	B F2 R2 B2 L' U L' R2 D U L' U' B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 U' L R' D2 F U'
3.	15.76	U' F R2 B F' U B2 D' U' F2 L' R B' L' F2 L R2 D U' B2 D' U2 R' B2 F
4.	19.01	U B2 F D B F2 D2 U R D2 U R' D2 U' F' U' B2 F R' B' F2 R B2 L2 R2
5.	18.38	R2 D U L' R' U B2 F' D2 B2 F2 U2 L B F2 D2 U L2 R B' F2 L R' D' U
6.	19.86	R2 U' R2 B' L R' D U R F2 D2 U L F D' U R2 F U2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 U2
7.	(15.65)	B U2 B' R' B' R' D B' F U' B' F' L2 R D2 U' L2 R' B D U' L2 R2 B' F
8.	16.93	R2 B2 F' U L F2 R2 U' B F D U L R2 U' L' R' D' L F L' R' B F2 R'
9.	18.38	F D' U2 B F L U' L D' U' R2 D' L R' D' U2 R' D2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 R U
10.	20.02	L' B D L2 D' U2 L2 B L R' B' F' L' F2 L R B2 L2 B' F2 D U2 B2 D2 B'
11.	(22.20)	R2 U2 B2 L' R D U L R2 D2 U' F' U R2 U B2 U' L2 B R2 D R D' F D'
12.	16.20	B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L' R' B2 F' R2 D L' D' U2 R2 D' U2 L' R' B' F' R F2 L2


----------



## dChan (Mar 2, 2009)

Woah....

Statistics for 03-01-2009 16:15:07

Average: 17.19
Standard Deviation: 1.48
Best Time: 15.22
Worst Time: 20.84
Individual Times:
1.	15.75	L R' B' F' R U2 F' D' U2 L' R2 B2 U B F' D2 B F' L' D2 U' L2 U' F L
2.	18.34	B2 F L2 U2 B' F D' U2 F' D' U' B2 R D B' D2 B U L U B' F U' F2 U
3.	17.52	U L' R2 B2 D' F' R' B U L R' F L2 D U R B' F L R2 D U' B' F' D
4.	(15.22)	D' L2 R' D U' B' F' R2 B' F' L U B F2 L' R D U2 L2 R2 B U R' U R2
5.	15.83	F2 L B' F D2 L2 R' U' L2 B F2 U' L' D F R' D' U F L R2 B2 F U L2
6.	17.12	B2 F2 U2 L2 D U L2 R2 U F D2 U2 B F D2 U L' R D2 F D' U' L2 R' B
7.	15.41	B2 L' B2 D2 U B2 F2 D' U' F D' U2 B U' B F2 L' R2 B D U' F' U L U2
8.	15.49	F D U' L2 B' F2 R' B F R2 F2 L' F2 D U2 L2 R2 B L2 F L2 R' D' L2 U'
9.	19.48	U2 B' D2 U' L' R F2 D' U2 L2 B' F' U' B R D U' L R B2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2
10.	(20.84)	D F' L2 R' B' F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L U' B' D2 L R' D U L D' U2
11.	17.55	F R2 D L' R' U2 R2 D' U B L' R2 U L2 F2 R' B2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2
12.	19.44	B' L2 R F' L2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L U F' L2 B' F L' D2 U2 F L' D U2 R


----------



## byu (Mar 2, 2009)

New PB (3 times broken) and PB Average of 5 for Square-1!

1:18.23 (PB!)
1:21.18
1:25.85
59.49 (PB Again!)
51.80 (PB Again!)

3/5
1:12.97 (PB Average!)

These were the 2009-09 Scrambles


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 2, 2009)

I had my best average of 5 (23.xx) and my first average of 100!!! Yay me! I finally completed my first lengthy marathon average. The average was below 26.50, which was my goal, so I'm happy.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 2, 2009)

I just learned Square-1 today (I still don't know parity though lol!). I got a *57.13* single! Woot, sub-1!

Scramble was easy, given by Dene: (4,-4)/(-3,6)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(-3,3)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(-3,0)/(3,-3)/(-2,3)/(-1,0)/(3,6)/(0,-2)/(-1,-1)/(6,-3)/

But like I said, I don't know parity yet so once I learn that tomorrow i will start doing some solves


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 2, 2009)

1:06.78 (59.22) 1:06.30 (1:17.18) 1:14.82

=1:09.30 Average

4x4: PB average!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Come to China.



Aren't you there? I want to win at least ONE event.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Come to China.
> ...



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EPGYStanfordWinter2009


umm lets see.

4x4 avg of 300: 1:09.99 

I was at 1:10.02 after 299 solves, and got a 61 on the last one to bring the average down.

also
Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:06.52
Standard Deviation: 5.33
Best Time: 55.42
Worst Time: 1:19.64

13 of those solves were sub-minute.

which contained: 
Average: 1:03.41
Standard Deviation: 3.57
Best Time: 55.42
Worst Time: 1:19.64
Individual Times:
1.	1:04.52	
2.	1:09.95	
3.	1:05.45	
4.	1:01.48	
5.	(55.42)	
6.	56.47	
7.	(1:19.64)	
8.	1:01.50	
9.	1:02.34	
10.	1:04.55 
11.	1:00.70	
12.	1:07.16	

and a best avg5 of 1:01.48, 55.42, 56.47, 1:19.64, 1:01.50 --> 59.82


All of this still using my Eastsheen.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 2, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> P.S. - 1:52.75 4x4 OH, this is kinda hard since my ES locks up  3x3 OH is hard to do on a 4x4 heheh


I find 4^3 OH easier to do on an ES , even with the lockups, than on my Meffert which is a little too big for me to feel really comfortable with only one hand.
(My PB is 3:45.61, I'm not fast at OH anyway.)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Yeah, but with big cubes it's not "everyone else is slow" but rather "I'm fast". I want to go to the kind of comp Waris went to sometime, where I can place in (or maybe win?) 3x3 and 3OH and stuff just because everyone else is so slow. I've never placed in 3x3!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

*Avg of 5-sub 30*

Finally sub 30 on tape, im sorry you couldent see the cube i was testing a new angle


----------



## MaO (Mar 2, 2009)

New PB 3x3x3 : 43.98


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

hmm its not letting me edit, but ill upload more soon...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Come to China.
> ...



4x4 and 5x5?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2009)

First sub-9: 8.66  PLL skip, and only ~35 moves. Shame I wasn't fully warmed up...

Might reconstruct later.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

sub 2 minutes avg of 5 OH

i need to start doing this more


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



You're better than me at 4x4. Unless you haven't practiced since Nationals, that is.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 2, 2009)

Pyraminx:

Average: 08.89 sec.

Fastest Time: 03.98
Slowest Time: 12.16
Standard Deviation: 01.15

Individual Times:
19) 10.97 u l r b R' U' L' B' L R' L U L' B' L R' U L U B R' U R' B' R
20) 07.23 l' r L R U L U R' U' L B' R L U' R' U' L' R' B L' B' L R' U L
21) 07.83 u l' R' B U R' L' B U R' L' B' L B R' L' R' L' U' B R L R' U B'
22) 07.94 u' b' R B' U' R' U R' U B' R L' R B' U' B U R L' U L' R L' R' L'
23) (12.16) r' b B' L' B U R L B' U' L R' U R B' L B L B' U B U R' U' R
24) 09.77 l r' b' L' B L' U R' B' R' B' U R' B R' U' R' B' L U' B' L B' U' B'
25) 08.02 R' B U' L' R' B R' L' B' L' R' L U R U' L R U' R' U' B L' R' B R
26) 09.39 u l r' U R' U' R L' R' U' B' R U R B' L' B' U L' R L' R U' B' U
27) (03.98) u b' R' L R B L' R B' L' B R U R' L U B' L B R U L R L B'
28) 09.72 u' l b R' L' U' R' L' U L U' B U R' U' B L' B' R' B' L' U R U L
29) 09.39 r R' U' B R L' U' B U R' B' L B' U B' L' R' U' R' L B' R' B L B'
30) 08.59 u l' U R L' B R' L' U B' U' B R U' R' B' R B' R' B U R L R U

Total Solves: 30
Total Pops: 0
Average: 10.40 sec.

Fastest Time: 03.98
Slowest Time: 18.23
Standard Deviation: 03.10

Not bad considering that I haven't practiced in such a long time.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

HOLY SWEET JESUS!!!

Statistics for 03-02-2009 16:25:31

One-handed average of 5:

Average: 19.33
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 18.56
Worst Time: 29.91
Individual Times:
1. 19.33
2. 18.61
3. (29.91)
4. (18.56)
5. 20.04

Freakin' great! First sub-20 average of 5!!!!!!

Only lucky was the 18.56, OLL skip 

P.S. - The rest of the average was crap except for a 20 and 2 17's (non-lucky )

I am getting good!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow! Nice, Emerson!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Michael 

The rest of the average was crap, but it was also a PB 

Statistics for 03-02-2009 17:07:35

Average: 21.22
Standard Deviation: 2.95
Best Time: 17.09
Worst Time: 29.91
Individual Times:
1. 19.33
2. 18.61
3. (29.91)
4. 18.56
5. 20.04
6. 26.02
7. (17.09)
8. 26.04
9. 24.02
10. 17.47
11. 21.30
12. 20.79

Also, Daniel, you can have my 2H average, just let me keep my other averages including my OH average.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 3, 2009)

never thought the magic was any good until i got a 1.45 second solve.
im improving fast, was barely sub 2 last week


----------



## MistArts (Mar 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Pyraminx:
> 
> Average: 08.89 sec.
> 
> ...



I thought I could have took the NR unnoticed. I just fixed my pryaminx too...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 3, 2009)

4x4x4 1:03.86 =] with my ES cube


----------



## Benc (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got a new PB of 55.60 secs on the 3x3x3~


----------



## dChan (Mar 3, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Thanks Michael
> 
> The rest of the average was crap, but it was also a PB
> 
> ...



Me is confused! I want your average completely! You no get to keep it!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

dChan said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Sorry, mistype  fixed it, meant to say OH


----------



## dChan (Mar 3, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



Woohoo! I think I am feeling the magic already.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 3, 2009)

Best ever 4 x 4 x 4 Solve 2 Min 07 Sec I had a time of 2 Min 56 sec, 2 Weeks ago.

BLD 3 Min 30 Secs


----------



## Benc (Mar 3, 2009)

My first _sub-50 _solve on the 3x3x3: _45.21_ secs.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 3, 2009)

Average: 2,80
Standard Deviation: 0,62
Best Time: 1,80
Worst Time: 3,80
Individual Times:
1.	2,84	F R2 F' U F' U F' U F2 R F R U' F' R2 F U2 F2 U2 F'
2.	1,81	U' F2 U2 F R2 F U2 R U2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2
3.	2,08	U F' U' F2 U2 F' R U' F U' R' U2 F' U' R' F U' F2 R2 F2
4.	(1,80)	R2 F' U F U R2 U R2 F2 R2 F U R' F' R2 F U' F2 U R'
5.	2,05	F R' U' F' U' F' U' R2 F2 U R U' R' U F U' R2 F R2 U2
6.	2,76	F R F R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F R2 U F' U R2 F2 U F2 U
7.	3,12	F' U' R' U' R' F R U2 R2 F R' F2 R F2 U' R' U' R2 F' U'
8.	(3,80)	R F' U F U2 R2 U' F R F U' R2 U' F R2 U' R U R2 U
9.	3,67	F' R U2 R F U' F U2 R2 U' R F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R F' R2
10.	2,74	R2 U' F' U' R U F R' U F U F' U R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U2
11.	3,34	F' U2 F R2 F U2 F U' F R U2 F2 R' U2 R' F' R U' F U'
12.	3,62	F' R2 F U2 R' U F2 R' F' U R' U F' U' F' R' F R2 F2 U'

First 5: 1,81, 2,08, (1,80), 2,05, (2,76) = 1.98


----------



## MaO (Mar 3, 2009)

aghh almost sub 40 
New PB : 40.68


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2009)

21.71 average of 12! 19.80 average of 5!


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay! First sub-2 Magic! And, after a couple more solves, I have my first official sub-2 avg 5! 1.97 1.83 1.88 (2.25) (1.81)


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 4, 2009)

hi-games.net
Wuqiong Fan: No!!!!! 71s 4x4 solve. Reduction was done by 38s! Great screw on 3x3 stage and ended up with Double parity. 
Wuqiong Fan: 62s 4x4. No parity, 43s reduction.


----------



## dChan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not sure but I think I got a 9.74... I thought it was a fluke because the solve felt super slow but then I got a 12.66 shortly afterward and that too felt super slow. Steven is probably the only person who understands why they felt slow right now... Scrambles(scramble with cross on top to get the same case, although the second one you should scramble with cross on bottom - I do opposite color solving is why so the cross changes)

2.	9.74	L' R' B' L2 R F D' U2 F2 L' R D U' L2 R B' L' R2 U' L2 B F D' U2 B
1.	12.66	F D' L' R' B2 D' U2 F2 U2 R' D U' R' B D U' B' F2 D2 U L2 B F R2 D'

I just reset CCT which is why the 12.66 came up as being the first scramble when it was not. 

I'm seriously feeling odd right now.


----------



## Zaxef (Mar 4, 2009)

4 new PB's:

3x3 Single - 30.87 .. I can smell sub 30!
3x3 Average - 37.97

5x5 Single - 3:44.39
5x5 Average - 4:15.06


----------



## blade740 (Mar 4, 2009)

[23:49:33] <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 14.25, 18.93, 18.71, 16.53, 16.53, 14.52, 14.53, 17.08, (12.36), 18.78, (19.38), 17.71
[23:49:34] <+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 16.75, Best Time: 12.36 Worst Time: 19.38

Zing.

Also Yowza.

Also Square-1.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2009)

blade740 said:


> [23:49:33] <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 14.25, 18.93, 18.71, 16.53, 16.53, 14.52, 14.53, 17.08, (12.36), 18.78, (19.38), 17.71
> [23:49:34] <+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 16.75, Best Time: 12.36 Worst Time: 19.38
> 
> Zing.
> ...



That average is only 0.13s from the WR, I think you could do it if you get a nice run


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 4, 2009)

I was practicing petrus, got 10.53 with this scramble: B' D U B2 U2 L R2 F D U' L' R2 B F' R U' R B' R2 B2 F U' L' R B'

2x2x3: z2 L' F2 L' y R U R
EO: y' R U' R'
1x2x2: y' R U R' U R2 U R'
last pair + OLL: U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U R
PLL: y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F
40 moves


----------



## Jai (Mar 4, 2009)

4x4 PB Average:
1:04.95, 1:08.08, (1:18.84), 1:05.28, (54.41), 1:11.07, 1:01.92, 1:06.68, 1:06.64, 1:09.16, 1:03.89, 56.47 = 1:05.41 
I used my new 4x4 (same one as Syuhei), and it's pretty good. It's smooth, and can cut corners. I also got 2 of my first sub-1s (that 54.41 was my first-ever sub-1) in this average.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 4, 2009)

Just got a new PB avg - 22.76. Man i'm happy. I seem to be eating through my times again, as last week, i had a new PB avg of 23.49.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 4, 2009)

Woot 57.12 square-1 solve. No parity


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 4, 2009)

Pyraminx crystal single: *2:33.34*

UWR 

Got it yesterday. Love this puzzle!


----------



## Garmon (Mar 4, 2009)

21.65 average of 12 with my yuga.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2009)

5x5x5 average 10/12: 2:30.08
2:23.89 2:32.48 (2:46.61) 2:24.65 2:26.31 (2:19.36) 2:29.75 2:23.81 2:43.37 2:27.39 2:36.37 2:32.79
Almost sub-2:30. Actually I tried to keep going and get a running average under 2:30, but no luck. I'm gonna break that barrier soon!

Note the best average of 5 in there:
2:24.65 2:26.31 (2:19.36) (2:29.75) 2:23.81 = 2:24.92
Would have been fast enough to come in third at the US Open in 2007! (I know it's totally meaningless, but it's still fun for me to compare to those ridiculous old times.)


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 4, 2009)

Comp 4x4: 32.xy PLL parity + forced PLL skip (nothing too special)


----------



## Gparker (Mar 4, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Comp 4x4: 32.xy PLL parity + forced PLL skip (nothing too special)



 WOW


3x3 single, first real sub 20

19.56


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 4, 2009)

2:16 4x4 solve. nothing special but its good for me since i wasnt even sub 3 last week. 2:28.xx average of 5


----------



## spader (Mar 4, 2009)

I just had a PB of 39.xx 

It was a fluke but I did go through all of the steps with no skips. I am still averaging just under a minute. I hope this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## phil (Mar 5, 2009)

Got my first sub-1 minute average of 12 today.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 5, 2009)

Learned all EJF2L cases.

Got 2 PLL skips in 3 solves. (skip, normal, skip)

PB Petrus solve: 12.76 (non-lucky somehow)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Woo-hoo!!!!
59.34 BLD solve totally non lucky besides for just 2 solved corners and that was it! 
just did it now up at 2:30 am on a school night practicing some BLD since I haven't done any in the LOOOOOOOONGEST TIME!
Not pb but I am just SO HAPPY!  SUB-1 again for once in a lifetime is BEAUTIFUL! 

scramble: F D2 R2 U' R' F2 U' R F L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' F' D' L' D2 R' D L' U2


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 5, 2009)

Average: 12.85
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 11.28
Worst Time: 14.84
Individual Times:
1.	12.62	F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' D B2 D' U' B2 U2 B' F U' L2 R2 B F R' F L' R D2 U2
2.	13.97	F2 D' U F' D U B' R' D' L2 R B' F2 U F2 D2 L' D2 U' L' B F U' L R'
3.	11.55	F R' D' L2 D U2 B' L2 R D U' B' R' D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B F2 D' U R U2
4.	(14.84)	B F' L2 R2 D L2 R' F R' D' R B2 L' R2 D' U2 L2 U L F D2 L2 R' B F
5.	11.53	B' U2 B F2 D' R U2 L R' F2 D' F' L2 D L2 D' U2 F D' U' L2 B2 F2 L' U2
6.	14.12	L' B2 D2 L D' U' R' B F2 D2 B' D2 U' L R' F2 U' L' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F L
7.	13.62	B' F' L R' B F2 L' U R U2 B D' U' B2 F' L D2 R2 U2 F L D U' B L'
8.	11.94	F' U2 B2 F L' R B F2 L R D' U' F2 R2 U B' L R2 D F' L U' B2 F2 D'
9.	13.39	F2 D U2 L' D U2 B2 R' B F2 L2 F2 D B' D R' B' R B' F' L R2 F' D2 U
10.	(11.28)	B' F2 L2 R2 F2 L' R U2 B' L2 R F D2 U2 L' R D2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 D2 F' R
11.	13.88	D' F' U L U2 R2 B U R' D' U2 B' L' R D2 F L' B R' D' U2 F2 D' U L2
12.	11.88	B2 F' D U L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U L2 R' B' F' D2 L D' B' D' B2 L R' U R2 U

YEAH! 2 days till comp and I get my first sub13 average.  First it was 12.99, after 3 or so solves I got this.


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I was practicing petrus, got 10.53 with this scramble: B' D U B2 U2 L R2 F D U' L' R2 B F' R U' R B' R2 B2 F U' L' R B'
> 
> 2x2x3: z2 L' F2 L' y R U R
> EO: y' R U' R'
> ...


Nice!

Another way to finish after S4a:
last pair: B2 L U L' U' B2
ZBLL: (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) (R U' L' U R' U' L)

Too many fast Finns now, I'll be happy if I make it to top-3.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > [23:49:33] <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 14.25, 18.93, 18.71, 16.53, 16.53, 14.52, 14.53, 17.08, (12.36), 18.78, (19.38), 17.71
> ...



Maybe, but Iimura would beat it next chance he got. Not to mention the other fast square-1 solvers.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 5, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Woo-hoo!!!!
> 59.34 BLD solve totally non lucky besides for just 2 solved corners and that was it!
> just did it now up at 2:30 am on a school night practicing some BLD since I haven't done any in the LOOOOOOOONGEST TIME!
> Not pb but I am just SO HAPPY!  SUB-1 again for once in a lifetime is BEAUTIFUL!
> ...



nice Derrick, but shouldent that go in the BLD acc thread?

I guess it is an accomplishment so good job!


----------



## Garmon (Mar 5, 2009)

SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Average of 5 though, so I am not officially sub 20 yet:
19.45 is the average.
----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Thu Mar 05 20:26:03 GMT 2009 -----



Cubes Solved: 5 

Total Pops: 0 

Average: 19.55



Fastest Time: 17.69

Slowest Time: 21.72

Standard Deviation: 01.57 



Individual Times:

1) 19.09 L2 B2 F' L F D2 R U R' L B' U B' D' R B U' L D U2 R' F' D L R

2) 17.69 R' U2 R' L' B' R2 L' F D B L' B2 D R' U2 F2 B' R' F D R2 D2 B2 R' F'

3) 21.72 B2 D2 F2 B' D B2 D2 U' B2 L D2 R' D2 B F' R' D B' D L' U2 R2 B D2 L2

4) 20.49 D' B' L' D' R' D2 R B' U2 R2 U' D F' D' L2 B2 R2 F2 B R2 L U L' U' F'

5) 18.78 L2 F' B' D L F2 R L' B2 R U L2 B2 L F U' D R2 B F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 5, 2009)

17.75 (lucky) solve


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 5, 2009)

1:31.45 mirror blocks LBL with F-perm

only had it a couple of days.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 5, 2009)

[15:20:42] <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 16.38, (14.02), 17.93, 14.13, 17.58, 15.78, 17.02, 14.55, (19.22), 17.45, 15.29, 17.00
[15:20:42] <+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 16.31, Best Time: 14.02 Worst Time: 19.22

I spoke too soon. Sub-official-WR.


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 6, 2009)

PB average of 12. all my 11's had bad PLL's. all the solves were non lucky

Average: 12.59
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Best Time: 10.11
Worst Time: 13.98
Individual Times:
1.	11.94	
2.	11.19	
3.	13.53	
4.	12.25	
5.	13.97	
6.	11.33	
7.	13.55	
8.	12.86	
9.	12.67	
10.	12.62	
11.	(13.98)
12.	(10.11)


----------



## Scigatt (Mar 6, 2009)

First Sub-30 single!!!

Scramble:R' U R F L B L' R' F' R L' B2 D2 L2 R2 F B' L' U2 F2 L B D' R D2 
29.75!!
Edge-free OLL and T-perm.


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2009)

43.96 4x4 - no parity 17s 3x3 solve

Booya!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wasn't going to post this because it's pretty pathetic but whatever I am at school and incredibly bored.

5:27.29 7x7 average of 12


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 6, 2009)

First Sub 4 on 5x5x5 Time 3:54


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 6, 2009)

Also had first Sub 7 solve with feet. Time 6:50.87


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 7, 2009)

Just got an 18.09 solve non lucky  OLL I knew and an H-perm.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 7, 2009)

sub 4 in relay  (2 to 5)

3:42.03 (2:15 2+5, like 22 in 3x3)


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 7, 2009)

I broke my record times in two consecutive days!http://www.mzaimlife.blogspot.com


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 7, 2009)

50.34 4x4 solve on the train home, non lucky =P
it just felt awesome to NOT hit my 2nd sub 50...=(


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 7, 2009)

Average: 17.67
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 14.60
Worst Time: 20.49
Individual Times:
1.	16.19	F' L B F' R' D' U R B F' D' U2 R' F2 U2 L D2 U2 B' F' R U2 L D R'
2.	16.47	D' B' F2 R' D2 B2 F U' L' F' D B D B' U' F U2 L' R2 D L' R D' U R
3.	17.58	F L R2 D2 U B2 L' R F R2 D2 U L R2 D L' B F D2 L' R2 D' U2 B2 U2
4.	18.23	B' D' L' B' R2 B F R' D2 F D L2 R2 B2 F R F2 U L' B2 F D U B' F2
5.	17.52	D2 B F' R D2 L' B U' B2 U L' F L B' U' B2 F2 L B U L2 U F' D U'
6.	17.40	L B2 F' U' L' R2 B U' L' D L2 F' L R2 D2 L2 R D F L R2 U2 B' D' R'
7.	(20.49)	R' D U2 R' B L B2 R B2 D' R F2 L' R F2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 F L2 R' D F2
8.	18.38	D U2 F U' L2 R D2 L' F2 L' R F' D2 L R2 D L2 B2 F L D U2 L2 D U
9.	(14.60)	D' R' D' U' L2 B' F' D2 U' L2 R2 D2 U B' F D L2 D F2 D' U B F D L2
10.	19.57	D' L U' F2 U' F2 L U2 F L2 R2 B' F U2 B R' F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B L' D U2
11.	16.53	D' R' B F' U' F U' L D2 U' F2 L2 R' B F' L R U' L F' D U' L' R' B'
12.	18.87	D' F L' R2 F L B2 L R' D' U2 B2 D2 B' F2 U B D2 U' L' U' R' B2 U2 R'


----------



## dChan (Mar 7, 2009)

@ShadenSmith: Darn. You got 17...

Heh, well, I almost got a 17 second average again but I blew it with a 21 and too many 18s.

Statistics for 03-07-2009 12:16:59

Average: 18.00
Standard Deviation: 0.97
Best Time: 14.40
Worst Time: 21.31
Individual Times:
1.	19.52	D B' U2 B F L B2 L F2 D' F L' R B2 D2 R' U2 L' D' U2 L' R' U' R' U2
2.	18.73	L F' D' U2 B2 R D U' F L' F2 L B' F2 R' B L' R2 D' B L' B L' R2 U'
3.	17.54	B F' R F' L' U2 F2 D B' D F2 D' U2 B U2 F' D2 L R' B F R D U2 B2
4.	16.75	U' B F2 U R B' D2 U' L2 B' R D' U2 L' B L' U2 L B2 F' D L2 D' B2 F'
5.	17.20	L2 D2 U' L R' B2 L' D2 L' R' D' B' F D2 B' U B' F' R2 U2 B D U' R B'
6.	18.61	R B' F2 D2 U2 F D' U' F L' R2 U' F' U' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R'
7.	16.31	B' U' R2 D U L R2 B R2 B2 F D' U F' U2 L' B2 F' L2 B L B' F' D U'
8.	18.05	D U L2 R2 U2 L U B2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 L' D' B' F R2 D2 F' L R2 U L2
9.	(14.40)	L D2 U' B' U2 F2 U' R' D2 U B2 F2 D U' F' D2 U B' F' L U2 B' D R2 F'
10.	(21.31)	L' U R2 D2 B2 D' R D U B U2 B' L R B2 F D2 U2 L2 B L' F R F' R2
11.	18.88	B' F' U2 R2 B2 F' U' F D U' L' R2 D' F L' U2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2
12.	18.41	F L R2 B' F' U' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F2 U2 B' F' L2 R D U L' D

I'd say this is the best representation of how my solves are currently. I just need a little push! Will someone push me over the barrier, please?


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah !!!! Perfect Weekend!

Just this morning I contacted the cube4you guy and he told me my order will ship on monday; then I checked my mails and could see, that cubesmith shipped my order on friday!

And just a couple of minutes ago I finally solved my 7x7!

Thats what I call a perfect day for a cuber


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 7, 2009)

It's been a while since I've done an OH average of 50...my last record was 25.57.

Statistics for 03-07-2009 13:26:29

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 23.38
Standard Deviation: 3.14
Best Time: 17.99
Worst Time: 33.78

7 sub-20s: 3 19s (one PLL skip), 3 18s, 1 17.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 7, 2009)

45.59 sq-1 solve. The cubeshape was easy; it was kite-kite.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

I came in 3rd in 3x3x3 at Toronto Open Winter today 
15.17 average and 14.08 single, not bad


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 8, 2009)

WOOT, new pb av of 12! 15.18!!!!!!!!! Average: 15.18
Standard Deviation: 2.24
Best Time: 10.52
Worst Time: 17.94
Individual Times:
1.	17.85	L' D U2 B2 F D U' B F2 R U L' R D B2 F' L2 U2 R F2 R B R B F2
2.	17.28	F R2 B F D2 L' U' B2 F D2 B' F' D2 U L' F' D U' R' F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R2
3.	17.64	U' B2 F U L B L' R2 F' D' B F2 D' U2 L' D2 U2 F' D' U2 F R2 B F' R'
4.	14.06	R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F U2 B2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' U2 F U B L' R2 B' R' U F' U' L'
5.	(17.94)	F2 R D U2 B' D U L2 B F' R2 U R' U' L' F D' R' B2 F L R B' U L
6.	11.33	L2 D' B2 L' R' B D L' B' F' U' F2 U B2 F D F D2 U2 L R' B' F L2 R'
7.	17.00	L R2 D' U2 L U L2 R' B' F U2 L B2 L' D U B2 L' R D' U F2 U L' B2
8.	15.44	F' L' R U2 L' R' D' L' F' D' B' L B' L' B' L' R' F' R F R2 B' L' D U
9.	15.14	L D U B2 U L2 F' D B2 U' L2 R' U2 B2 D' U2 R' U2 F' D U2 B2 F D R
10.	14.42	R' D U L R2 B F D' L2 R' U' L2 B2 F2 L2 B' U B U L B F L D U2
11.	11.62	F' L2 R' B2 F' D2 U L2 B' D' L' F' U R' B2 U2 B2 F D2 U' L R B2 L R'
12.	(10.52)	D' U' R' D2 B' F2 U2 F' R' F' R D L R' F U2 L' B' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F'

the average of the last 5 solves is 13.73!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I came in 3rd in 3x3x3 at Toronto Open Winter today
> 15.17 average and 14.08 single, not bad



are you now the best female cuber?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I came in 3rd in 3x3x3 at Toronto Open Winter today
> ...


 1st in Canada, 3rd in the world


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 8, 2009)

17.10 single (pll skip)
23.xx average

3x3


----------



## dChan (Mar 8, 2009)

OH YEAH! OHYEAH!!! WOOT!

Statistics for 03-07-2009 22:50:23

Average: 27.86
Standard Deviation: 2.22
Best Time: 24.22
Worst Time: 32.64
Individual Times:
1.	31.81	D2 U2 R' U B2 F D' R F U R' B2 F' D2 U' B2 D U B2 D2 U L R' D L'
2.	27.95	D' L2 B D U2 L2 B U' R B F2 R2 F2 U F' U' B' F D' U' B' L D2 R U'
3.	25.03	R' B2 L' F' D U' L' B2 D2 L2 F2 L' R' D' U' B F' D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U B' F2
4.	(32.64)	L R U F U L2 U F2 U' L U' B2 F' R2 D' U L2 R' U2 L R D' U' B' F2
5.	(24.22)	B' D U' F D2 U B' F' R F L D U2 F L2 B R' F D' L2 D2 B' F' D' R2
6.	26.61	D2 B2 L' D2 B D2 U' R D2 U L D U L2 D2 F2 U' F U' F' R U' R B R'
7.	26.85	B' R D L R' U B L R2 U B L' D R2 B F' L2 B' F' L R D2 B' F' D2
8.	27.55	D' L U L' B L' R U B' L2 R' B2 F2 D' U' R' U' B2 D' L' R U' B F D2
9.	32.19	D2 B2 L' D2 U B L' R F D' R D U F L U' L' D U2 R' U2 B' R F2 D
10.	26.85	L' F U B L B2 R2 U' L' R2 U2 B' F' D' B L R2 D2 U B F R' D2 B F
11.	27.61	L' R2 F D F L B2 L' B2 F' D2 B' U2 B D B' L B' D2 L' R2 B U' L2 D'
12.	26.14	R U' L2 U2 L B F R F L2 R' F' L2 R2 B' F' D2 U L' F' D' U L D2 U'

One-handed is the best event ever! I think I could even have gotten a 26 second average if I didn't mess up a couple of times.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2009)

hi5 avg

1:10.79 1:12.00 1:10.57 1:17.96 1:09.24 1:19.26 1:24.69 1:15.83 1:07.39 1:11.64 1:11.50 1:09.49 = 1:12.83

i know it sucks, you don't have to tell me


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, Michael, you totally suck 

I was lent a megaminx yesterday, and after about 7 solves, I've recorded a best time of 5:25.00. It's a bit stiff, but I'm trying to get down to sub-4 (maybe 3). It's a fun puzzle 

Also, I got my 4th sub-10 single yesterday (PLL skip, obv.) as well as recording a sub-40 average of 12 on square-1.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 8, 2009)

new 3x3x3 pb (31.54)


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 8, 2009)

7.34 2x2x2! WOHOOOOO! =)

Just started today with 2x2x2 speed


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1:12.14 5x5 SOLVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM FLIPPING OUT RIGHT NOW
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

dChan said:


> One-handed is the best event ever! I think I could even have gotten a 26 second average if I didn't mess up a couple of times.



Yay you agree with me 

@Derrick: Congrats


----------



## isaacthecuber (Mar 8, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Mar 08 18:58:46 EDT 2009 -----

Average: 52.73 sec.

Fastest Time: 48.33
Slowest Time: 1:04.55
Standard Deviation: 02.93

Individual Times:
1) 55.52 u' l2 r D' l D2 f' R' d2 l2 u' U f2 u2 L2 l D B2 U' d' F2 L' R' b2 l2 d2 B2 F R D B2 L F2 b2 L f r U u b
2) 49.21 U' f U2 B' d' F2 D2 u' B d2 u B r' F U2 l2 u2 r' D2 r D' u L2 U F2 R F2 B' D2 L R2 D' f d2 B2 F2 u' D2 r l'
3) 49.71 l2 D' d' l2 D b L R B U R2 l2 U2 b L U R' L F u' f' D' B' D2 F2 R l2 U' l B2 d F d2 F d2 l' f L' b2 F'
4) (1:04.55) r2 u' F' D' f l2 r' d2 U L' u' B2 L F r' R b R u2 B' d2 u' b2 f2 u2 L2 f R2 b2 l2 u r R' F l B' l' r2 F b2
5) (48.33) U' b2 U2 f' L D f D u r d' l2 B b l2 f2 b u2 b l2 B' L' l' U L' f' D u2 B' d' f D2 B F' L2 r2 B2 b2 U2 D2
6) 53.58 F2 U2 b U' F' r' F r l f D' F' B2 L F2 R' F R2 F2 l' D' B2 r' F2 L d2 f2 U2 b R' L' B2 r f L2 R d L' R' D'
7) 52.03 f U' b2 r' d2 b d f2 d2 R2 u B2 r2 d2 F f D' F2 B' L R' F' R2 d' F d2 B D2 b U L R2 u' U' F2 R2 l2 B R2 B'
8) 57.91 D' u r' b2 B' r L' D2 F R2 l b2 L l' d b R L2 b2 f R' r U' r' B' u R2 D2 d B F d' l U2 L' D2 b R2 u f2
9) 53.38 D2 F2 B2 R2 f' b2 L2 f B2 U2 d' L2 d b B' u2 B2 F2 L2 r2 f l2 d B2 u B D2 l2 f2 l' F' u' f2 u' l' d2 l2 D' U2 l'
10) 54.44 b2 r' R2 F' d f F2 D2 f' U2 d' L U' L' f r2 d' r2 F' d' B r' D2 u' r2 L2 d b2 U r' F2 u L l' F2 r' f' B' l2 D'
11) 52.86 F' r2 R' B2 D U L B d' D' F f' R' D' B' u2 F f' d R2 D2 B D' B r' l' u' b2 D' f R2 b R B2 b d' f' l' D2 U'
12) 48.69 f' d2 l' r d R d F2 u2 f' l' D l' r' F d F' b2 U2 F u2 U l2 D2 b2 R b L2 U2 R2 U F' D2 L2 U2 b D' d F' b2


I can do better!

...that last one was double parity.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 9, 2009)

nice one guys !

I just did my first 3x3x3 with feet, took me 17:58 and it wasn't fun really. I don't know how people can do this fast. I'm not sure I'll be doing this again tbh.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 9, 2009)

Second sub-20, One-handed average of 5 

Statistics for 03-08-2009 21:14:16

Average: 19.88
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 17.03
Worst Time: 22.60
Individual Times:
1. 19.60
2. 19.60
3. (22.60)
4. (17.03)
5. 20.45


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Second sub-20, One-handed average of 5
> 
> Statistics for 03-08-2009 21:14:16
> 
> ...



Holy milk and cookies!!!!
your getting good at OH!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 9, 2009)

4x4:
12:	01:06.90	x
11:	01:02.07	x
10:	01:01.79	x
9:	00:56.12	x
8:	01:00.78	x
7:	00:59.96	x
6:	01:17.93	x
5:	01:05.01	x
4:	01:04.67	x
3:	00:54.71	x
2:	00:57.20	x
1:	01:01.70	x

10 of 12: 1:01.56
Best time: 54.71, Worst time: 1:17.93
SD: 3.38s
i lost to per by sooooooooo little. =(


----------



## shadowclad002 (Mar 9, 2009)

*first sub 15 single( 3x3x3)*

13.45 . My God it was unbelievable! accidental two pairs solved with the cross.


----------



## FU (Mar 9, 2009)

4x4

Average: 59.99 sec.
Individual Times: (51.78), 1:04.15, (1:10.39), 1:03.54, 1:07.75, 54.97, 55.98, 56.31, 1:03.72, 53.67, 1:03.70, 56.12


----------



## dChan (Mar 9, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Second sub-20, One-handed average of 5
> 
> ...




+_+ That's like barely a second or so away from my two-handed average. NO!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And, yes, I fully agree with you that OH is the bestest event ever! I've been doing OH since my momma handed a cube to me at birth.

@Derrick: *Speechless*

EDIT: 

Oh, yeah, I was in such awe of that average that I forgot to say that I've been getting a lot of 17 second averages of 5 lately so I just need to do an average of 12 and see if I average 17. Oddly, every time I complete an average of 5 I never have time to do 7 more solves to see if I average 17 for real.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 9, 2009)

2x2:

Statistics for 03-09-2009 16:52:23

Average: 6.55
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Best Time: 5.81
Worst Time: 7.64
Individual Times:
1.	(5.81)	F U' R' U R U' F R' F R2 F R F U R' U R' U2 R2 U R' F2 R2 F R2
2.	6.20	R U' R2 F' U F2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U F U F' U' R2 F' U F' R U' F2 R2 F
3.	6.42	R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' F' R2 U' R' F' R U2 F U' R F2 U'
4.	(7.64)	R' U2 R2 F U' F' R2 F2 U R' U' R' F2 U2 F' R' F' U F' U' R U F2 R' U
5.	7.02	F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F U R2 U F U R U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R U F' U2 F R'

The best RA from an average of 30, the overall average was 7.67, I'm getting faster quick though.

This is pb average, btw


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 9, 2009)

Yalow said:


> 2x2:
> 
> Statistics for 03-09-2009 16:52:23
> 
> ...



Nice SD


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 9, 2009)

Coming for your NAR Tim!

(5:33:34 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 1:47.00, (2:17.85), 2:15.08, 2:11.55, 1:50.88, (1:45.36), 2:04.25, 2:05.61, 2:15.22, 2:05.95, 2:02.17, 2:07.39
(5:33:34 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's Average: 2:04.51, Best Time: 1:45.36 Worst Time: 2:17.85
(5:33:38 PM) DavidWoner: 

1:47 is on film, so I saved the scramble for it. pretty easy.
L2 D' L' D' L R' D2 U F2 B' L2 D2 R' D' L B D L U' D F2 R2 L D' U' 

I am learning CLL so to work on my layer skillz I have temporarily switched to a CLL/LBL combo.

Average: 5.50
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 2.84
Worst Time: 8.66
Individual Times:
1.	4.98	F U' R U F U R F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R F' U F' R2 F' U2 R' U2 F U
2.	3.88	U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 F2 U F' R F R U2 F R2 U' R2 F' R U2 F R' U2 F R'
3.	4.55	U2 R U F2 U2 F R U2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R2
4.	7.70	F' R F2 U R U2 F2 R' U R U' F2 U' R F' U2 R U' R2 F2 R F' R F' U'
5.	5.76	F U' F' R' F2 U F' U2 R2 U F2 R F2 R2 F' U' R' F R2 F' R U F' R2 F'
6.	2.89	R2 U' F U' F2 R2 U2 R F' R' U2 F2 U R2 F2 U R U2 F R' U' R' U2 F R'
7.	7.33	U2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R F2 U R' U R' U2 F2 U R U2 R U2 F2 R F R2 F' R
8.	(2.84)	F2 U' R2 U R F R' F2 R' F R' U' F' R2 U F' R' U' F2 R U2 R U' F2 U'
9.	(8.66)	R2 U F U2 F U R U2 R F2 U2 F' R' F2 R F R' U R' F U2 R' U' F U
10.	6.67	F' R' F U2 R2 F U2 R U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 U F R' F U R' U2 F2 R F2 U2
11.	6.95	R U' R' U2 F R2 F U R2 F' R2 F R' U2 F' U' F U R' F' U' F' R U F'
12.	4.30	R2 U2 F2 U F' U F U' F' U R' U F R' U R F U' F R' U2 F' R' U F2


all were non-lucky. its pretty easy to see which ones I knew the case for and which ones I had to use LBL. hint: sub-5=CLL, sup-5=LBL


----------



## Odin (Mar 9, 2009)

I did my first OH solve EVER!!!!!! I couldn’t time it because it went over 10 minutes


----------



## Escher (Mar 9, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> _..._
> 
> I am learning CLL so to work on my layer skillz I have temporarily switched to a CLL/LBL combo.
> 
> ...



Hey, thats about my average with CLL/LBL... How about we race to full CLL/sub 4 of 12? I know about 18 cases


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 9, 2009)

Odin said:


> I did my first OH solve EVER!!!!!! I couldn’t time it because it went over 10 minutes



You average like 43 seconds and you just did your first OH solve EVER??? Jeez, I started doing one-handed when I was in the 1:20 range ...Well, congrats!

My Accomplishment:

~20/57 One-handed OLLs learned
~18/21 One-handed PLLs learned

Not keeping perfect track haha


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 9, 2009)

4x4 Computer Single: 36.31

4x4 Computer Avg: 43.82

Average: 43.82 seconds
Individual Times: 40.31, 44.22, (39.31), 44.91, 39.72, (48.00), 43.78, 44.19, 47.99, 46.67, 43.53, 42.91


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm shocked!! I just got 36.77 on 4x4!! :-O

This solve was perfect all the way through. I think I had about 6s for the centers, and I was thinking "Don't mess this up now". Edges was perfect. Must have been around 15s which I've only gotten as best when I've been practicing the edge step with preinspection. I had no delays whatsoever, and the 3x3-step had all easy pairs, a 6-move OLL and T-PLL, no skips. I felt it was extremely fast, and I was thinking it could be 40-42s maybe, but 36.77!!! I just screamed out loud when I saw the time. This must be my best solve ever. Even beats the feeling when I got my 8.58 on 3x3 or my lucky 11.6 OH solve. My best average so for is 54.05 but I think I'm getting closer to the 50s-limit.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2009)

That's unbelievable Gunnar :O


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG, 36 non-lucky :O

For those who don't know, look at Gunnar's post on the last page


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 9, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Nice SD



Thanks 

 Another new pb average and SUB 6!

Statistics for 03-09-2009 19:57:13

Average: 5.92
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Best Time: 3.98
Worst Time: 8.26
Individual Times:
1.	5.84	F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R U R F U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F'
2.	(8.26)	F2 R' U2 F R' F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 U R F' U2 F U R2 F2 R
3.	(3.98)	F' U2 F' U R U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R U F U' R2 F' R' U2 R' U F' U F' R'
4.	7.05	U' R U2 F U2 R2 U R2 F R2 U' F U' R' F2 R' F' R U R U2 F' U' R2 F2
5.	4.88	R2 F R F2 U R U2 F U R2 U R U R' U2 F2 R U2 R F R2 F2 R F' R2

Not as good a SD this time though 

The 3.98 was a pbl skip, and the 4.88 was an R2 F2 R2 pbl 


EDIT: Done.
Statistics for 03-09-2009 21:19:33

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7.09
Standard Deviation: 1.37
Best Time: 2.59
Worst Time: 10.45

Not sub 7, but still pretty good.


----------



## joey (Mar 10, 2009)

> 10/03/09 11:53:05 <+micro501> 3x3 Scramble #20433: B2 L' R F' U' D F2 B U2 F' L2 F U' D L2 R2 U' F' B R2 D' F B' L2 U2


9.69 non-lucky


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 10, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> OMG, 36 non-lucky :O



36 what? I'm trying to figure out which it is, but nothing seems to fit.


----------



## Zava (Mar 10, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, 36 non-lucky :O
> ...



previous page


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 10, 2009)

Zava said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



It's 4x4. 

I can still not really understand what a perfect solve I had. It was at most two edge-pairs for free. Everything else was non-lucky. Hope to get my average down to sub-50 within weeks.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 10, 2009)

My recent practice for 4x4 has apparently helped for 5x5. 3:00.94 with a PLL skip! SO CLOSE TO SUB 3! Before this my pb was 3:44.xx...


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 10, 2009)

5th sub-10 ever, and a new PB: 8.10. This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 10, 2009)

Broke my pb for 3x3 about 10 times today. XD
Now it is 39.04.
And I got a sub-50 average of 5 today, which means I met my goal! Yayz!

40.32 F2 B' L B L2 D2 B F L2 B F' U L' F D2 B2 U L' B D' B2 L' U2 F' B2
42.07 L2 F R2 F2 D' B' R' D2 L' B' F' U' L D F R F' U2 F R B' F L' D U'
(49.81) D2 B2 L2 F2 B' U' F R U R' B' D' R' B' R B' F2 L' R D' U F2 U2 L2 B'
(39.04) U' F' B L D L' R' B F' D' R L2 F2 B' D' F2 R D B R' L2 B2 F' D' L2
46.81 R2 B2 F' D' F' B' L' U2 L B' L R U' F R' U' F' B2 U' B D R U' F L


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 10, 2009)

Square-1: 39.68 average

42.68, 43.10, 37.08, (50.61), 41.85, 34.08, 41.81, 43.27, 37.03, 32.88, (32.68), 42.48

I'm about sub-40 now (yeah, that's like ~7s off in two days ) because 10 of these solves had parity.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 10, 2009)

Super Mario 64 speedrun: 24:53.24, timed with JnetCube. 

haha, am i the only one who does this?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2009)

Times things with jnetcube? Yeah, probably.



...does Super Mario 64 speedruns? I've tried but I can't pull off BLJing XD I think I managed to get MIPS through the door once, though. My biggest SM64 accomplishment (back when I did N64 games a lot) was being the first to discover the 77th coinless star (the one inside the pyramid in Shifting Sand Land where you have to access five secret points which are all in the same place as coins). I doubt anyone over at GameFAQs remembers me though


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 11, 2009)

guess the puzzle

Statistics for 03-10-2009 20:39:41

Average: 24.89
Standard Deviation: 3.29
Best Time: 17.73
Worst Time: 32.75
Individual Times:
1.	26.50	(0,5) (-3,6) (0,3) (-2,1) (-4,2) (1,0) (6,3) (3,5) (1,3) (0,1) (6,3) (0,2) (0,1) (4,0) (4,0) (6,0) (-2,0)
2.	18.73	(-5,-4) (6,0) (3,0) (3,4) (2,2) (1,3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (-2,3) (0,5) (-2,3) (4,3)
3.	31.84	(0,-1) (0,-3) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-3,1) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (3,4) (6,4) (0,5) (6,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2)
4.	22.00	(0,-3) (-3,0) (3,5) (3,1) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (4,2) (0,2) (2,0) (1,3) (-1,3) (4,0) (0,3) (2,0) (2,0) (0,2) (6,0)
5.	26.64	(0,3) (-3,0) (-2,5) (6,0) (3,2) (0,2) (1,4) (4,0) (3,4) (6,2) (4,4) (0,2) (2,4) (0,2) (4,0) (0,2) (2,0)
6.	23.17	(6,-1) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,4) (4,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,5) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,4) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,2) (0,3)
7.	(17.73)	(0,2) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,1) (-3,5) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (2,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3)
8.	23.39	(-2,-1) (-3,0) (-1,4) (-4,4) (0,2) (5,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (1,4) (-4,4) (4,0) (-4,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,3)
9.	26.53	(0,-1) (-3,-5) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (-2,3) (-4,5) (6,3) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,3) (-3,0) (6,1) (6,5)
10.	25.17	(0,0) (6,-3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (-2,4) (2,4) (6,0) (-5,4) (2,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (2,3)
11.	(32.75)	(0,5) (6,0) (3,1) (0,3) (-3,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (3,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (4,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,2) (0,4)
12.	24.89	(0,-4) (0,4) (0,3) (3,2) (0,2) (4,0) (3,2) (3,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (6,4) (5,2) (4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (5,0) (1,5)

all times non-lucky, so new single PB twice.


----------



## byu (Mar 11, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> guess the puzzle
> 
> Statistics for 03-10-2009 20:39:41
> 
> ...



The scrambles give it away. I guess square-1


----------



## Gparker (Mar 11, 2009)

Statistics for 03-10-2009 20:50:25

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 32.13
Standard Deviation: 4.19
Best Time: 24.67
Worst Time: 37.45
Individual Times:
1.	24.67	R B' L2 R' U' B L R D' B' F2 D B' L R' D2 U' F2 L' D2 F2 U L2 R2 F
2.	33.56	R F2 U L2 R2 B D F' D2 L D2 U' B' F' L' R2 U2 R' D2 U' B D2 R U2 F'
3.	35.05	D' F2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 R B F2 U R' F2 D2 R B2 L2 B L R2 D L' D2 U2 F'
4.	36.94	F D' U2 B' L' F D U L' R B L' R2 B F' D' B F2 R D2 R2 D U' B2 L2
5.	37.45	F R2 D' B' D' L D2 F' L' D R2 B L B D2 U2 L2 R' B F' D2 U2 L' R' U
6.	28.55	D2 U2 B' D' U F R' D R2 D L2 R' B2 L' R2 F D U L B L2 U B2 L D
7.	31.09	F2 D' U2 B' D2 B F D2 R D' L' U2 L' D' U R' U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U' F2
8.	31.67	D F U2 R2 D2 B L' R F2 R' D U2 L' D B D U2 B' D' U' B2 L2 B L2 R
9.	37.25	B2 L' R' B' D U B2 F' D2 B2 R B R' D B' F2 L2 F' R' F' D' L F' D U2
10.	33.14	F2 D2 U2 L R' U2 R D2 B' R D' U' B F' L' D2 B2 F' R' B2 D2 U2 R' D' U2
11.	31.16	R2 B2 F2 L' B' L' R' D2 F D2 U2 F2 U' L2 R' D B' F' D' U2 B' F' U2 R' U2
12.	25.03	D2 U B F' D U B' D2 F R B' F U B F' R' D' U' L2 B' F D U2 B2 U'



First average in a week because of my injured hand

and first feet solve 

and first OH solve under a minute, that week off of 2h really halped my OH


----------



## Odin (Mar 11, 2009)

1. 41.9941991 F D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R B2 R2 F2 L D R' F L2 B' L D2 F2 D' F' D R2 B D 

2. 45.0845078 L U2 B' R B U2 R D R' U' L' D2 B U2 F R B' D L D L2 U' F' D F 

3. 41.1641156 D2 R' F2 R' D' L2 F2 D B2 R B' D' B R' B R2 B2 D2 B' U' R F2 R D' F' 

4. 45.1945189  B' R F' U2 R F2 L2 D L2 U R' F2 U' L' D' F2 D R2 U' L2 U B D B2 U 

5. 40.3640358  R2 B R2 B L' B2 D B' D2 R' F2 R2 D L' D B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L B U2 

Average: 42.74

I was hoping for a sub-40 average. Its still a PB


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 11, 2009)

Sub 1. This is 4x4 btw.

Average: 59.90
Standard Deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 54.34
Worst Time: 1:07.39
Individual Times:
1.	(1:07.39)	
2.	1:03.48	
3.	1:00.80	
4.	58.94
5.	(54.34)	
6.	57.67
7.	1:01.58	
8.	1:00.34	
9.	56.24	
10.	59.59	
11.	1:01.58	
12.	58.80	

There is also a 58.08 average of 5 somewhere in there



Finally after some many 1:46's on 5x5. I finally beat it. 1:45.67


----------



## keith_emerson (Mar 11, 2009)

Filmed PB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPwpgoVl9Wc


----------



## envy253 (Mar 11, 2009)

8.59 non lucky (no skips, but very easy solve lol)


----------



## Bob (Mar 11, 2009)

I did an average of 150 at 21.07 seconds. Best RA of 12 was 19.40. Best single was 15.34. No lucky solves!  First average I've done since perhaps 2006. Best RA of 100 was 20.74, so I did not break my record of 20.14 yet.


----------



## Kian (Mar 11, 2009)

Bob said:


> I did an average of 150 at 21.07 seconds. Best RA of 12 was 19.40. Best single was 15.34. No lucky solves!  First average I've done since perhaps 2006. Best RA of 100 was 20.74, so I did not break my record of 20.14 yet.



Bob is actually practicing? What the hell is going on?


----------



## Raffael (Mar 11, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I did an average of 150 at 21.07 seconds. Best RA of 12 was 19.40. Best single was 15.34. No lucky solves!  First average I've done since perhaps 2006. Best RA of 100 was 20.74, so I did not break my record of 20.14 yet.
> ...



How can someone do 150 solves without getting even one lucky?
Any way: well done and congratulations


----------



## TMOY (Mar 11, 2009)

4:59.57 on 6^3, first sub-5 single


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 11, 2009)

I accomplished predicting the future! 
I said my "parents are morons" topic would be closed and I was right!
it was closed for apparently "flaming"
but no not when Tyson told me to shut up first.. only when I replied saying shut up back THEN apparently its flaming.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 11, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Super Mario 64 speedrun: 24:53.24, timed with JnetCube.
> 
> haha, am i the only one who does this?




Yeah, I'm into this. I'm guessing you've seen Myles' run? I think Derrick is into Resi 4 speedrunning, whilst I've done speedruns of a game called Tombi.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 11, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > Super Mario 64 speedrun: 24:53.24, timed with JnetCube.
> ...



yepp 
i was in the middle of resident evil 4 speedrun and its mostly on my account so i dont know why Alex would think he's the only one 
anyway i love the idea of speedrunning lots of games, but mostly Resident evil because i enjoy them the most. I have spent many hours just sitting at home watching resident evil speedruns from crazy japanese runners lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 11, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> yepp
> i was in the middle of resident evil 4 speedrun and its mostly on my account so i dont know why Alex would think he's the only one
> anyway i love the idea of speedrunning lots of games, but mostly Resident evil because i enjoy them the most. I have spent many hours just sitting at home watching resident evil speedruns from crazy japanese runners lol




SDA has a couple of new runs for Resi 4 up, if you've not already seen them.

Also:

Average: 33.17
Standard Deviation: 1.80
Individual Times:
1.	32.56	(0,3) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (-5,2) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (0,1) / (-3,2) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-4,0) /
2.	(43.91)	(-2,6) / (0,-4) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (6,5) / (-3,3) / (4,0) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) P
3.	36.95	(0,3) / (3,6) / (-1,4) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (1,2) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (-4,3) P
4.	33.08	(0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (1,2) / (6,0)
5.	(29.30)	(1,6) / (6,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (5,0) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (5,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-4,0) / (4,0)
6.	31.97	(0,5) / (1,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (3,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) /
7.	30.71	(-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0)
8.	31.59	(1,0) / (-3,3) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (6,2) / (-4,3) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,4)
9.	35.24	(3,6) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (-5,2) / (2,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (3,5)
10.	34.21	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (-1,1) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (5,0) /
11.	31.72	(4,0) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-5,4) / (-4,0)
12.	33.72	(-2,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-3,5) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,0)

Compare that with yesterday, where I had parity 10 times, and this, where I had parity only twice. PB average, btw.

(Are the odds of parity 1/2?)

Also, I need to change my sig. The square-1 bit was still right 4 days ago


----------



## Gparker (Mar 11, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> I accomplished predicting the future!
> I said my "parents are morons" topic would be closed and I was right!
> it was closed for apparently "flaming"
> but no not when Tyson told me to shut up first.. only when I replied saying shut up back THEN apparently its flaming.



haha, that was a very inters=esting thread. you must feel so proud


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, the thread kept me occupied for a few hours at least.

And a new pb: 38.54 I think. Just 2 days ago it was 51.xx


----------



## Escher (Mar 11, 2009)

first sub minute solve on 4x4 - 59.61 
Also, a PB avg of 5 of around 1:13, i can't remember. It was very inconsistent, but nice.

I love my mefferts copy 

EDIT

I think my CCT is broken :S , i just did an average of 50 on 2x2 and got this...

Average: 4.87
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 2.67
Worst Time: 10.44

I have absolutely no idea what just happened to my 2x2 solving, but i know it got considerably better.

EDIT 2

Cubetimer confirms this, thank goodness  btw, the best RA of 5 was 3.86, and the best RA of 12 was 4.23. I use a mixture of Ortega, LBL and CLL.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 11, 2009)

solved my Vcube 7 one my own for the first time. got them 3 days ago


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 11, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> solved my Vcube 7 one my own for the first time. got them 3 days ago



I almost never solve my 7x7x7. It's probably because I suck at the last two centers. I find the last two to be very frustrating.


----------



## Bob (Mar 11, 2009)

B L' B2 L2 F' R2 L' U' D R L' F R D' B F2 R D' B' L2 R U R2 F2 L'
12.88 (PLL skip)
My first sub-13 (lucky or not).


----------



## dChan (Mar 11, 2009)

Statistics for 03-11-2009 15:56:40

Average: 17.87
Standard Deviation: 1.37
Best Time: 15.93
Worst Time: 21.75
Individual Times:
1.	17.55	L' R' B2 D U2 B U B2 D L2 F R' D' U2 L' R F2 R2 D2 U2 L D' U' B2 D'
2.	(15.93)	B F' D' F2 U' L2 D2 B U' L2 D' R' F2 U2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 L' R B2 L2
3.	20.29	L' R B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' D R' D U' B L2 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 B' F' R2 U' R D
4.	(21.75)	L B F2 L' R' U L2 B D' B' F L' R' B' F2 D' U2 L2 D' L' R2 U' B' D' L
5.	16.29	R B2 F L' B2 F' D2 L' R U F D2 R2 F' U' B2 L2 R D2 U B2 F2 D' U' L'
6.	17.36	L2 R2 B F2 L R B D2 R F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 R' D R' U2 R' F L D2 F' R
7.	18.37	L2 R U L' F U L2 R2 U B' F2 D' B L D U2 B2 L2 R2 B D' B2 F2 L2 U
8.	16.84	L2 R2 D' U2 L R' U' L R D B F L' F L D' U B2 D U' B' U' B' F2 D2
9.	18.32	B' F R' U F' R D' L2 D' U2 L' R' B2 R B2 F' U' R' U F2 D B2 U' F' R2
10.	20.27	B2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' U2 F' L' R2 B D L' R' B2 F L' B' D B F' D2 L2 R' U
11.	16.87	D' U' L' D2 L D2 R F' U' L' B2 F2 D' B2 F U' L2 D2 B2 F D' U2 L2 R2 D2
12.	16.56	D L' R' D' U2 F U R' U' L' U F2 D' U2 L' B F2 U L R D U2 B2 L R2


Normally that would make me happy but Steven challenged me to get a 16 second average by midnight today. So, though it's cool that I got another 17 second average, I am sad it wasn't 16, haha.

EDIT: Darnit. Another 17 second average. Oh, well, at least I can change my signature to 17 now.

Statistics for 03-11-2009 16:30:07

Average: 17.90
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 16.48
Worst Time: 20.47
Individual Times:
1.	16.66	R D' U F' D L2 R2 B2 U' L' R' F2 D2 B U' L' B' R2 B2 R B' L B' F L'
2.	(16.48)	L2 R' B F' D U2 B2 F' R D2 U' F D L' R B R2 B F2 L' R' D U2 R2 U2
3.	18.32	F2 D L B2 U L2 R' D U R D2 R U2 L R' U' B2 U L2 D2 U' L R2 B2 D2
4.	18.28	B U B F' L' R' D U2 L2 F' L' R B' F2 D2 U' L2 D L' B F R B F U2
5.	17.58	B D' U2 L' R' B2 F D' U' F2 L R2 D F2 D' B2 F' L2 B U2 B2 F2 L D' B'
6.	18.42	L2 D L R' D2 B' D U R2 D2 B L B D2 U R U' L' R U2 L D2 R2 U' B'
7.	(20.47)	R2 F D' B' F' L' F' L B' F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 B2 L2 D2 R'
8.	19.91	B2 F U2 L' R F' D B F2 D' L' R' F' L B F2 R U' L2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 U'
9.	17.20	B U' B2 F' R2 D F' U B F D F2 L2 B2 F' D' R B2 U B' F' U2 F2 L2 R'
10.	17.20	F' R D2 B F R2 U L' F' L' R' B' D' U2 L' B2 F R U2 R2 F L R B2 D
11.	18.68	L B2 R' F2 D' L R2 D' U2 B F' R2 D' U' B2 F L R2 B2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' R2
12.	16.73	L' R2 D2 R' D' B F2 R D R D2 L2 D' R D' B2 U2 R2 B D' U' L R B' R'


EDIT 2: So close...

Statistics for 03-11-2009 17:14:02

Average: 17.50
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 14.81
Worst Time: 20.71
Individual Times:
1.	16.14	F2 U2 B' L2 R D' U' B R' F D' U F L' R' D R' U2 R' D U' L R2 D' U'
2.	16.49	R2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' F' L' F' R B2 L' R2 U2 F L' R' D' U' B2 F U' B' F2
3.	19.01	D U F' D U' F2 U2 L' R2 D2 U' R U B2 F U' L2 R' D2 U' F2 D' U' F2 L'
4.	17.18	B' F' L2 R U2 B2 F2 R' B2 F' U B' D2 U2 L2 U' B' U' F D2 R B2 F' U' R
5.	17.66	L2 R B F L2 F2 L F D' L2 B' F R D2 F' D' U L' R2 B R F' L B2 F2
6.	16.33	B2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' D L' D2 R' D' B' F' L2 D R' U' F' D' U2 B2 R F'
7.	(14.81)	L R B F' D U2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L R' D' L' F' D2 L D2 U2 R B2 F' R2
8.	18.03	D' B2 U L R2 D U L R' D R2 U L' F' R' U L2 R' D' B F2 R' U' R F
9.	18.68	D L2 D U' R D U' L F L2 R B' F2 R B' R B2 F' L2 R2 B L' R' B2 R2
10.	15.57	L B L' B R2 D U2 B' F' L2 D L' F' U2 R D2 U F L U2 F2 D U2 L' R
11.	19.88	L U B R' U F2 L2 R' B D2 R2 U L B L R2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R F2 R
12.	(20.71)	U2 L B R' F' L2 F2 U' B' F2 D L2 R D U' L' R D' U2 L' R2 D' R2 D' F'


EDIT 3: I want 16!!!!!

Statistics for 03-11-2009 19:32:12

Average: 17.62
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 12.95
Worst Time: 20.65
Individual Times:
1.	17.24	B2 F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D U F L2 R2 F' U2 B' D U F' D' U' B' L' R' U L B'
2.	17.68	R2 D U2 B2 F' R2 D U L' U2 R2 B' F' D L2 D L B2 L2 R' B' F2 L' D2 U
3.	20.02	L U2 L B2 F L' R' B U2 F2 U' R B F D' L' F2 L' U' L' B2 F2 L2 R2 B
4.	17.65	B2 F U2 B' D2 F' D' U2 F2 D U2 L R' D' U' L2 R2 F2 L R' B' F' U L' U
5.	15.98	R2 D L' D R2 D' F2 D' R B U B' D U2 F D2 U2 R' D' U' B' D U F' D2
6.	(12.95)	B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B' F2 U2 L R2 B' F D2 F D F2 L' D' U B F' L2 R2 U' B2
7.	(20.65)	D B2 U2 L R' B' R2 D L' R' B' F2 D B2 D' L' R' B' L R U2 B F R' F2
8.	18.58	U L' D2 U2 R' B' F' L2 B L2 R2 D U2 B' D2 R' F' R2 B2 R U2 L' R F2 D'
9.	16.90	B2 F2 D U2 B F2 U' B' L D' L B' F' L' R2 F2 R D R' U' F2 L' U2 R D'
10.	16.45	L R B2 L2 R' D U B' D U2 L B' F' D2 F' L2 U' R2 D L' D U R U2 F
11.	18.45	B F D2 L U' B' F' R2 B' L' R B F' L' U L2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 B F D' U'
12.	17.24	U B2 F L2 D' U L' R D2 U2 F' D B' F R' D' U L2 B2 F' U2 B F' U F2


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome 2x2 average 

Average: 5.85
Standard Deviation: 0.06
Best Time: 5.55
Worst Time: 6.66
Individual Times:
1.	5.76	R U2 F U R2 F2 R F' U' F R' U F U F2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 R' F' R U R'
2.	5.89	R2 F R' F' R U' R2 F U2 F2 R' U2 F' R U' F U F U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 F'
3.	(6.66)	F U2 R2 F' R' U F' R F' U' R2 U2 F R U2 F2 U2 R F2 R F' U2 R F U'
4.	(5.55)	R U2 R2 F U2 R F U F U' R' F R' F U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R'
5.	5.8x (don't have the scramble, cut off when I pasted into MSN)

Crazy SD too


----------



## cheiney (Mar 12, 2009)

Finally got my first sub 40 solve.

33.70 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R D2 B2 L F2 D R' B2 U2 B R2 B' F U2 B2 L2 B L


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2009)

I just took an average of 200. (!!)

Some statistics:
Best Average of 10: 18.41 seconds
16.30 20.46 18.33 16.13 (21.09) 18.63 (16.03) 20.19 19.19 18.27 17.69 18.88
Best Average of 5: 17.70 seconds
18.33 16.13 (21.09) 18.63 (16.03)
Best Average of 100: 19.93 seconds
Best Single: 12.88 seconds

Sub-20: 89 solves (44.5%)
20-24.99: 101 solves (50.5%)
25 +: 10 solves (5%)

Second average I took since 2006, and both this week!  What the hell is going on?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 12, 2009)

oh my goodness, Bob is really starting ro practice and seriously! WTF!! Bob you should do this more often


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 12, 2009)

Monday evening, I broke my 21.xx average for the Rubik's Cube with 18.80! Really fast work there.

The 'Big Sub-20 Barrier' wasn't so bad, either. As I passed through the 20's for awhile, I never really thought about the big barrier, and just kind of drifted passed it. 

I have a PB 14.91, which I just got again today (first time last Friday). I got my Stackmat 1 week ago, and have broken my PB 3 or 4 times already since, all Sub-20.

I was doing a scramble from Nakajima's 7.85 video solve this past weekend, and the solve gave me my very first LL skip! Luckily, I went back through the solve and was able to do the same solution (never filmed it either!). Needless to say I have memorized the solution (never reconstructed), and have done the scramble with a PB of 12.22 with it.



Who's had a great cube week? =D


----------



## dChan (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!

Statistics for 03-11-2009 21:04:22

Average: 16.96
Standard Deviation: 1.01
Best Time: 15.06
Worst Time: 19.19
Individual Times:
1.	16.47	L' D' R B' F R2 U2 F' R' F' R' F D L B2 D U2 F2 L' D U2 B F D B2
2.	(19.19)	U' F' L' R2 B2 F L R2 F2 R' U' L' R2 D R2 U2 L B' D2 R2 F' L' R2 B' U2
3.	(15.06)	U L2 D2 U2 L2 R B D' B2 F' L U' B' F2 L2 R D U B U' B L R' F2 D
4.	16.04	L R' D2 B D2 L D U' B' L B2 F2 R2 B F' D2 U' B L2 B' F2 D U2 F' U
5.	16.21	D2 U F L2 D' U L' R B2 F D U R B2 D2 B' F D U2 L U2 B2 F2 D' F
6.	18.21	L2 R B2 F U' F' L B D U' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 U L F2 R2 U2 B2 L U2
7.	16.32	D2 B F' D2 B F L2 B2 F L2 D2 U' L F' U B F L2 B F' L2 D' U L' U
8.	17.70	D U' L D B' F2 D2 F L' U F D' L R D F2 L2 R F R' D' L D B2 R'
9.	18.69	F' R U' B F2 R' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 D F2 L F L' F' U' B2 R D R2 U B2 L
10.	17.76	B L' R2 B R' U B' L' R B F D B F L2 D2 R D2 F L' D2 L2 D2 U B2
11.	16.85	U2 R' B2 F L2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' B' D B2 F2 L' B F' L2 R F D' R'
12.	15.39	D' B2 U' B D U2 L2 U B2 F D2 B' F2 L2 D U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U'

EDIT: Okay, now that I have calmed down I have to thank Steven(MrData) for telling me to get a 16 second average by midnight today. Otherwise I doubt I would have pushed so hard all day long to get the average.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> I just took an average of 200. (!!)
> .......
> What the hell is going on?



What the hell is going on indeed? you need to stop, you're not allowed to practice.

some 2x2, using a bit of everything.

Statistics for 03-12-2009 00:13:19

Average: 4.58
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 2.28
Worst Time: 8.47
Individual Times:
1.	2.38	U' F2 U R U2 F2 R F' R2 F U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R F U' R2 U' F U F2
2.	6.70	F R F' R2 U' R F' R' F' U' R' F R F' U2 R F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F U
3.	5.22	F' R2 U' R' F U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 F U' F R2 F2 U F2 R' U F
4.	4.73	R F' U F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U F U F' R F2 R U2 R' U R2 F2 U' F' R U2
5.	2.77	R F' U2 F' U' R' U2 F R2 U' R U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F R' F' R' F2 U2 R2 F U
6.	5.80	U2 R F2 R U2 R2 U' F2 U R U' R' U2 F' U' R' U R2 F2 R F2 R U2 F' U'
7.	(8.47)	U F' R2 U R U2 F' U2 R' U F' U2 R U' R F R F U R2 F' U2 R U2 R'
8.	4.91	F U R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F' R' F' R U2 F' U F U F2 R' U2 F R U2
9.	3.56	R' U2 R F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F R' U' R2 F' U R' F' R U2 F2 R' F2 R' F R'
10.	5.50	F R2 U' F' U2 F R' U' R U2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R F' U F U2 R F2
11.	(2.28)	U' F U F' U F R2 U' F R F2 R' F U' F U' F U' F R U2 F' R F' R2
12.	4.25	R F2 R2 F2 R U R2 U R U' F' R' U' F' U F U F2 R F R U' R F' U'


some reconstructions

2.38
x2 y R' U' R R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2

2.77
x2 y R U R' U y x U2 R U R' U2 L' U R' U' R2

2.28
y' z R2 U R R' F R2 U' R2 F R


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> 11.	(2.28)	U' F U F' U F R2 U' F R F2 R' F U' F U' F U' F R U2 F' R F' R2
> 2.28
> y' z R2 U R R' F R2 U' R2 F R



That is so cool.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > 11.	(2.28)	U' F U F' U F R2 U' F R F2 R' F U' F U' F U' F R U2 F' R F' R2
> ...



It's EG


----------



## blade740 (Mar 12, 2009)

<+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 14.41, 18.09, 16.52, 17.56, 15.21, 12.15, 16.19, 16.22, 15.65, (18.66), (11.09), 16.81
<+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 15.88, Best Time: 11.09 Worst Time: 18.66

ANOTHER square-1 PB average.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 13, 2009)

So, Ethan was going to do this, and I got bored enough to:

Screenshot



Yes, that is a teraminx.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice Dan, only an hour and a half on the teraminx!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I could beat that if UMC worked on my computer (or if gelatinbrain had a teraminx). Nice job though Dan!


----------



## Bob (Mar 13, 2009)

I took an average of 222 solves:
Overall average - 19.81
Best Avg of 100 - 19.59
Best Avg of 10 - 18.40
Best Avg of 5 - 17.36
Best single - 13.88 (nonlucky)

3 days in a row I practiced!


----------



## pjk (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> I took an average of 222 solves:
> Overall average - 19.81
> Best Avg of 100 - 19.59
> Best Avg of 10 - 18.40
> ...


Bob is sub-20?!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2009)

I did a 42-cube marathon on the 3x3 on hi-games... in only 16:06  That's 23 seconds per cube counting the scramble and 5sec of inspection, so not too bad.


----------



## Bob (Mar 13, 2009)

pjk said:


> Bob is sub-20?!



You didn't know?


----------



## marineasalia (Mar 13, 2009)

my first sub30 avg. of 12 



> ----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Fri Mar 13 13:42:45 IST 2009 -----
> 
> Cubes Solved: 12
> Total Pops: 0
> ...


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2009)

New 5x5 pb single and average:

Average: 1:47.36
Standard Deviation: 8.46
Best Time: 1:29.36
Worst Time: 2:05.08
Individual Times:
1:42.53, 1:53.78, 1:41.34, 1:58.09, 1:49.67, 1:54.88, 1:53.88, 1:36.39, 1:51.70, 1:31.33, (2:05.08), (1:29.36)


----------



## Zava (Mar 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> New 5x5 pb single and average:
> 
> Average: 1:47.36
> Standard Deviation: 8.46
> ...



how can people be this inconsistent on the 5x5..congrats anyway


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my FFR average rank + 3x3 average rank under 200! (I think I'm the first person ever to do this, not that a lot of cubers play FFR.)

75.6736 + 123 = 198.6736

(The FFR average rank is the average of my ranks on all 600-some public songs, whereas my 3x3 average rank is just the world rank of my 3x3 average. For the FFR rank it helps that I have a perfect score on about 61% of songs, which is automatically rank 1 since it's tied for first place.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I'm pretty sure I could beat that if UMC worked on my computer (or if gelatinbrain had a teraminx). Nice job though Dan!



Yeah, I wasn't really going for speed. I took a bunch of time off, and I was pretty surprised at the result, since Ethan said it took him a bit longer his first attempt.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 13, 2009)

My best OH solve ever  and I got it on tape 
1:56.72


----------



## Novriil (Mar 13, 2009)

*Yippikajeee*

JEsss!! I just made 53.59 on 3x3x3  a HUGE accomplishment because my last time was with old algs and almost 5 seconds slower. +I havent learned all the fridrich yet. I do F2L from fridrich and continue with old algs cause I don't know the fridrichs. ... learning


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 13, 2009)

triple posting ^^
congratulations  I'm solving the cube the same way ;D


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 13, 2009)

Got my 6th sub-10 yesterday. That's 4 sub-10s in March, 3 this week.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Wuqiong+Fan

Average of 10: 16.92 seconds.
Beat my previous pb from over 7 months ago by over 1.5 seconds!


Included is a 3/5 average: 15.35
Only 14.00 was PLL skip. 13.77 was not lucky.


----------



## Odin (Mar 13, 2009)

5: 00:32.20 
4: 00:40.54
3: 00:32.28 
2: 00:38.49 
1: 00:39.21 


Average : 36.66 
Comment: YESSSSSSSS! This is epic. (3x3x3 btw)


----------



## Faz (Mar 14, 2009)

Average: 40.17
Standard Deviation: 5.86
Best Time: 32.19
Worst Time: 1:06.62
Individual Times:
1.	38.72	(0,5) (6,6) (-2,4) (5,5) (3,4) (3,0) (6,3) (1,5) (0,2) (0,4) (6,5) (4,0) (-3,4) (5,0) (0,1) (3,0)
2.	37.47	(6,3) (0,6) (3,0) (0,4) (-3,5) (3,3) (-2,0) (2,0) (4,0) (6,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-3,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,4)
3.	34.89	(0,-1) (-5,-3) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,3) (-1,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,1) (0,2) (4,2) (0,2) (5,4) (0,5) (1,0) (4,0) (-4,0)
4.	(1:06.62)	(4,-1) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (-1,2) (0,1) (6,0) (6,1) (6,0) (5,4) (0,1) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,4)
5.	38.72	(-5,-4) (0,3) (0,1) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,1) (2,5) (0,1) (2,2) (-2,4) (6,5) (-3,0) (6,5) (2,5) (-2,0) (2,1)
6.	46.62	(0,-3) (3,6) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,1) (6,2) (2,3) (-2,1) (3,0) (-4,5) (0,4) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,4)
7.	54.64	(0,5) (-5,0) (3,0) (3,1) (6,5) (0,3) (4,0) (-5,4) (5,4) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (2,0) (-3,3) (-1,0)
8.	39.76	(0,6) (-3,-3) (-4,3) (2,4) (6,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,4) (4,4) (6,4) (6,4) (2,2) (6,2) (4,0) (-2,0)
9.	39.81	(3,3) (0,6) (-3,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (6,5) (0,1) (-1,0) (4,3) (-3,2) (1,4) (0,5) (5,0) (4,1) (-2,0) (6,1) (-3,0)
10.	37.73	(0,-3) (3,6) (6,0) (0,1) (2,0) (6,3) (3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (2,0) (6,0) (4,4) (6,2) (-4,0)
11.	(32.19)	(0,-4) (-2,-3) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,5) (1,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (6,3) (6,3) (-2,2) (2,0)
12.	33.34	(-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,4) (3,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (2,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-2,3) (0,4) (0,1) (-2,3)

I'll get faster.....


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2009)

From an average of 25:

Average: 14.44
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 13.75
Worst Time: 14.83
Individual Times:
1.	(14.83)	F2 L2 D' U' B' D2 U' R B F' L B2 F' L D U' B2 D2 L2 R' D2 L R' F2 R2
2.	(13.75)	R2 D' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 F' U' B2 D2 L2 R2 F' D U' R F R D' F' D2 U F L2
3.	14.44	R' B R' D' U R2 D U B' D L R' B' D R B R' D2 U B' L2 U' F2 U' R'
4.	14.44	L2 B2 F U2 L' R' B R' F D' U B' F R' B U2 B F R D' U R U L' R'
5.	14.44	U' L' D L B F' R2 D2 U B F' R2 F' U L2 R U' L' F R' F' U2 R D' R

=P


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

That's just awesome, Simon


----------



## isaacthecuber (Mar 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average: 40.17
> Standard Deviation: 5.86
> Best Time: 32.19
> Worst Time: 1:06.62
> ...




Oh my gosh...I glanced at the 40,17 and instantly thought 4x4, and I about flipped out.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> From an average of 25:
> 
> Average: 14.44
> Standard Deviation: 0.00
> ...



Whoa !

Didn't that freak you out?


----------



## idpapro (Mar 14, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 40.17
> ...



haha, i did too


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2009)

non-cubing related accomplishment:
I now have 81 decimal places of pi memorized


----------



## Gparker (Mar 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> non-cubing related accomplishment:
> I now have 81 decimal places of pi memorized



how far do you plan on going? and i just realizaed what pi day is haha


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > non-cubing related accomplishment:
> ...



I'll stop after 101... until pi day next year


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > From an average of 25:
> ...



Well, I was surprised that I got two times the same in the row, as most people would be, but laughed when I got a third. Then I looked at my current average of 5 and realised I probably had an SD of 0.00.

Also, for the record, I had memorised pi to 100 decimal places for a bet, but remember only up to 40 now: 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971. That's right, right?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, for the record, I had memorised pi to 100 decimal places for a bet, but remember only up to 40 now: 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971. That's right, right?


yeah it is


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 14, 2009)

This is not fair!  http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=146


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> This is not fair!  http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=146



neither is this! http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=187


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 14, 2009)

PB Pyraminx average 

Statistics for 03-14-2009 15:22:10

Average: 8.56
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 7.67
Worst Time: 11.52
Individual Times:
1.	(7.67)	r b' U R' U B L' B R' L B' U' L U B L R L R U' B R' L' B' U
2.	8.30	u l' r' b L' R L R' L R' U' B' R' L' U' B L B L B R B' R U R
3.	9.16	l' r' b U' L' B R L R' L' U B' U R' L' U' B U' B' U R L U L' B
4.	8.22	u' r B U' L' B' L' B L' U R L R' L R L U' L B U' R' U' L U' L
5.	(11.52)	u l' r' b' L R' U R L' B R L B R U' B L' U L U' R L B' L R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > This is not fair!  http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=146
> ...



Fair enough! lol, you win


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2009)

Argh, and you messed up PLL Robert!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 14, 2009)

for 2x2:

Statistics for 03-14-2009 18:20:41

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 9.20
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 2.72
Worst Time: 13.17

i got a couple of sub 5s also sub 3 seconds 3 times  my very first avg. of 100 for 2x2


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> This is not fair!  http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=146



OMFG, Robert!!!!! That's really really stupid!!! I would be screaming bad things after that...


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 14, 2009)

Ah oh well... someday... (lol I sound sad )


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think that sucks as bad as Michal's 59.08 on 5x5. He got his sub-1 but missed a 2nd place finish by .02 seconds!


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey come on, the guy holds 4 WRs in real life, and 5 WRs on the computer lol


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Mar 15, 2009)

sub 2 on 4x4x4


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Hey come on, the guy holds 4 WRs in real life, and 5 WRs on the computer lol



Yeah... but you have the best computer 4x4 time ever and you think it sucks that it's not .1 second faster? I'm just saying, it could be worse


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 15, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Hey come on, the guy holds 4 WRs in real life, and 5 WRs on the computer lol



Lock up on PLL.  
I had the same thing for my pathetic 4x4 record of 56 seconds.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Hey come on, the guy holds 4 WRs in real life, and 5 WRs on the computer lol
> ...



Lol, it's a bit weird that we all seem to care about the actual digits in our times, (me especially ). If we used some special numeral system, then I wouldn't care as much


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

Average: 12.28
Standard Deviation: 0.93
Best Time: 10.60
Worst Time: 15.01
Individual Times:
11.14	, 11.47, 11.76, 11.85, (15.01), (10.60), 13.00, 11.19, 13.72, 13.04, 13.62, 12.00

=)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 15, 2009)

Sub-12 soon, eh Austin?


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Sub-12 soon, eh Austin?


 how you know mah nayme??? yeah soon ^^


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 15, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-12 soon, eh Austin?
> ...



Youtube channel, dude


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 15, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> I'm shocked!! I just got 36.77 on 4x4!! :-O



Was this with your new Mefferts? I've been thinking of asking you how
that one is.

Anyway, congratulations!


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



lol...*feels retarded*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't look at the time, I took a really long break
Out of all of the solves I have ever done on anything, this 100% had the most mistakes. I think I could cut the move count in half if I did it again at a time that wasn't 3 am, but I don't think I'm crazy enough to do it again


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 15, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > BigGreen said:
> ...



Its actually Austin Moore too, you posted your full name in that thread where someone was collecting data for a school project.


----------



## mazei (Mar 15, 2009)

Statistics for 03-15-2009 16:10:39

Average: 12.26
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 11.17
Worst Time: 14.31
Individual Times:
1.	(11.17)	L R B2 F2 D' U2 R' B F2 U L2 B2 D U' B F2 U' L' R2 B U L2 B D' U2
2.	(14.31)	B' F2 L' D' U2 F R F2 D2 U L' R' B' F' L R2 B2 U B F2 U F' D U' L
3.	12.50	R' B F' D' U2 B' F2 L' R2 D' L D' R2 B' F2 D2 U' R D2 U2 L' R F D' U
4.	12.95	F2 L2 B2 F' R U' L R2 D' U' L R B R' B D' B L' R D' L D2 U' B2 D2
5.	11.34	L' F2 L R' D U2 L2 R' D' F R2 D U' L2 B L R2 B F' D2 F2 D' U B R2

Beat my avg of 5 pb. For the record, I'm not averaging 13 seconds(as in i would normally average) because I took a break after breaking the sub-14 barrier n now back to 14 seconds average so this is very good for me.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 15, 2009)

*Yippikajee!!*

I made 2 3x3x3 records on the day before yesterday!
my best is now 51.34 sec  + I only know 4 F2L algs  others I checked from notebook.


----------



## Bob (Mar 15, 2009)

I got my best ever finish in 3x3x3 speedsolve in a competition yesterday: 4th place.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 15, 2009)

I did my new 4x4x4 PB 
5:38.6
I got that on tape and I will post it in the 'Video Gallery'


----------



## Zaxef (Mar 16, 2009)

New 3x3 PB Average; 36.09
and
PB 5x5 Single/Average; 3:18.50 / 3:39.77


----------



## Tortin (Mar 16, 2009)

New PB Average of 5. 
(21.19)
19.05
16.59
(16.16)
17.11
= 17.58


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2009)

Tortin said:


> New PB Average of 5.
> (21.19)
> 19.05
> 16.59
> ...


:O I guess I'm not the only sub-20 girl in the GTA :/


----------



## Tortin (Mar 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > New PB Average of 5.
> ...



xD Is that supposed to be a bad thing?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...


 nope


----------



## Tortin (Mar 16, 2009)

xD I just got a 10.94 solve and a 16.85 average...

....Using scrambles from the easy scrambles thread...

Shhhhh....


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2009)

Re-lubed my 4x4, and got a new 4x4 PB avg. 

1:06.65, (1:09.62), 1:05.64, 1:05.68, (56.09), 1:06.23, 1:01.62, 1:07.70, 1:00.28, 58.36, 1:01.83, 1:01.26 = 1:03.53


----------



## mande (Mar 16, 2009)

3x3 single: 15.60 (PLL Skip)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 16, 2009)

my first sub 20 3x3 average, a week after my first sub 1 average for 4x4 -.-

19.86, best time: 16.89, worst: 31.58, SD: 1.43

whee. damn...i sound bored. and totally unexcited about my first sub 20 average. why?


----------



## MaO (Mar 16, 2009)

first sub 40 3x3x3 single

38.85


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 16, 2009)

New 3x3 pb: 36.14 non lucky. Easy PLL/F2L


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 16, 2009)

my first sub 20 solve... pll skipped. Time was 18.43. Average was pretty decent, too, I got a 24 second average with 12 solves


----------



## Tortin (Mar 17, 2009)

16.81 average of 5, 17.51 average of 12.  

17.34, (20.08), _15.83, (15.47), (18.72), 17.25, 17.34_, 17.46, 18.72, 19.55, (14.15), 17.38.
(The times in italics are the ones I used for the average of 5)


----------



## marineasalia (Mar 17, 2009)

new best 3x3 
*avg. of 12* : 28.8
*avg. of 5* : 27.5


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 17, 2009)

well my life is complete i got in the top 3 in the sunday contest. i love myself


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2009)

New personal best and my first sub-2:30 5x5x5 average 3 of 5:
(2:17.81) 2:29.79 (2:46.61) 2:28.47 2:25.13 = *2:27.80*

And I did it on Cubemania!


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 17, 2009)

10 of 12: 00:33.86
3x3 OH.
Not bad for first time in months.


----------



## byu (Mar 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Just because of that I decided to try some memorization, I only memorized 3.1415926 before. Now I know 101 digits!


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 17, 2009)

I got my first sub-30 solve today! 27.38 
R D2 U2 B2 F' L' F' L2 B2 U F2 B' R L F U2 R' B' F U L' U2 D R U'


----------



## dChan (Mar 18, 2009)

Seeing as I got my new Third Model yesterday, today I decided to do an average for 3-cubes-in-a-row. My average from last year was around 1:15 - 1:20 so I knew I would definitely make some improvement and got this:

Statistics for 03-17-2009 20:19:24

Cubes Solved: 10/10
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:06.49
Standard Deviation: 5.16
Best Time: 54.69
Worst Time: 1:13.50
Individual Times:
1.	1:01.93	B2 F' R' F' U F L B F' U2 R D2 U2 R U2 F L' R D B F L' R D' U'
2.	1:08.08	B D2 U B L2 U' B' F2 U' B2 F L D2 L' R B' F U2 L R2 B F D R' D
3.	54.69	B2 F' D2 L' B2 D F' U2 L D2 F R U2 F U' L2 R B2 D' R2 U R D' L U
4.	1:05.65	B2 F L2 R2 F2 D' U2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R B F' D2 U2 L D U' R B2 F2 D'
5.	1:03.15	B L2 F2 R D' L' D U R2 B L2 D' B F D U2 L' R2 B2 F' U L2 R' D U
6.	1:09.91	D' F' U' B' R U' F2 D' U B U' L2 R B' D2 B' R' D2 R D B2 F2 L B' F2
7.	1:07.96	L' R2 D' U' L D U' L' R' B2 L' U' B R B U B R2 U' R' B2 F2 U' B' F
8.	1:08.66	B F2 U B D2 R' B R2 U' B L2 R2 B2 L' R' B' U L' B2 U2 R' F U' F D
9.	1:13.50	D2 L' R2 B L R D' B F2 R' F2 L R2 D L U L2 R D L2 R' B2 F L U2
10.	1:11.37	F L2 R2 F2 D U' L2 R' F2 R2 U L' D U F' L B' F L R' B' F2 L U2 L2

Everything after the first five solves were horrible because my poppy cube kept... popping. That is the reason why I only did 10 instead of 12 of these. Next time I will make sure to tighten the cube before I do this otherwise I'll be super frustrated. I suspect my average is more like 1:03 without my cube popping(it literally popped on each and every single solve after number 5).

EDIT: Oh yeah, the 54 was super awesome. It was a really smooth set of solves. No luckies or anything, just super smooth.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

My god, finally!!! Sub-1 on 4x4! Took me forever for some reason...58.34, wasn't lucky or anything, only PP to J-perm. I feel like I could average this for some reason...


----------



## byu (Mar 18, 2009)

Second non-cubing related accomplishment today:

I have a collection of Google pictures. Let me explain. Google, on certain occasions, like St. Patrick's Day, will put up a special photo instead of their normal Google logo. So one day, a few years ago, I started collecting them. I would go on Google on holidays and get photos. I challenged myself to get more than 45. Today I got my 46th. Yay! (I know, it's random)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

That's such a cool idea 


P.S. - you should make a thread:

"Holidays on google" heheheh


----------



## toast (Mar 18, 2009)

byu said:


> Second non-cubing related accomplishment today:
> 
> I have a collection of Google pictures. Let me explain. Google, on certain occasions, like St. Patrick's Day, will put up a special photo instead of their normal Google logo. So one day, a few years ago, I started collecting them. I would go on Google on holidays and get photos. I challenged myself to get more than 45. Today I got my 46th. Yay! (I know, it's random)



http://www.google.com/holidaylogos99.html ?


----------



## dChan (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes!!!

3.	12.20	R2 D' U2 L' R2 U2 F' U B' L2 D' U B R' B' L' R2 U2 L' R2 B R2 F' U2 F2


----------



## qazefth (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes. A small but still big improvement.

23.45 sec for 3x3


----------



## dChan (Mar 18, 2009)

Woot, I think I am finally starting to get used to my Third Model.

Statistics for 03-17-2009 22:29:52

Average: 17.23
Standard Deviation: 2.24
Best Time: 14.05
Worst Time: 25.47
Individual Times:
1.	14.59	L' R' B U' L2 R D L' R F2 D2 U L R2 D2 U' F U' F' L' B' D' U L2 R'
2.	17.08	R D2 U2 B R' U2 B F' L D' L2 F' L2 B2 F2 R B' L2 B D' U2 F2 U L2 R'
3.	(14.05)	D' U B L F' L' D U R2 U L2 R' U B' F2 L B F2 L R' F2 U B' F' U'
4.	20.62	D2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 B' F' D2 B U' R' U L' R2 D U' F2 D' L2 R B2 F' U2 R'
5.	14.93	B2 F D' F' L U' L R2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 U' L2 R D B F' L R B' R2 B R
6.	(25.47)	D' U2 F U F L' R2 D' U R2 B' L' R2 D' U2 B2 F D' F' D B' F' D' B2 F2
7.	17.55	L2 B' F' L2 B' F' U2 F' L R D U' L2 R B L' F2 R2 D U' B F' L2 R2 U2
8.	16.48	L' R U L' D L R' B' L' D L2 R F' L D2 U' L R B' L' R' U2 F' R2 D2
9.	21.99	F L2 B F2 R' U' F2 D F' L' R' U' L' R U B2 U' R B' F L D2 F' U2 R2
10.	16.50	L2 B' F2 U' L R2 D L D L F' R2 D B' R D L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R F L2
11.	16.80	U' B2 F D U' R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 D B R2 B U' B2 F2 R B L' U' B' F U'
12.	15.71	B F L' B' D' U2 L' R2 F' L B F R U2 F' R2 F' D U2 B2 L' D U' B' F2

Three 14s!!! Take off the couple of mess-ups and I may have gotten sub-17.

EDIT: Oh, this isn't a personal best average(my PB average is 16.96) but it is just an average I am happy with as I am getting closer and closer to getting another sub-17 average.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

i have ALWAYS used petrus, and today i decided to do some fridrich for a laugh... 16.97 solve! haha!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

3x3x3 average of 12...with cross and f2l on left!

16.87, 18.98, (15.79), 16.34, (22.53), 16.72, 20.65, 19.64, 17.60, 16.01, 17.39, 15.95 
=17.62 avg


----------



## byu (Mar 18, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...(exclamation points go on for 200 more pages but I don't want to waste room on this page)

I FINALLY got my first sub-20 average of 5 solves.
All non-lucky but most had easy PLL or easy OLL, and all were really smooth solves.

5:	00:20.50	x
4:	00:18.94	x
3:	00:18.11	x
2:	00:16.11	x
1:	00:23.39	x

Average (3/5) : 19.19

Done on Cubetimer.

EDIT:

YES!!!... (continues 300 times)

Those 5 solves are the start of my first sub-20 average of 12!

12:	00:22.37	x
11:	00:19.04	x
10:	00:16.92	x
9:	00:19.89	x
8:	00:20.73	x
7:	00:19.60	x
6:	00:22.28	x
5:	00:20.50	x
4:	00:18.94	x
3:	00:18.11	x
2:	00:16.11	x
1:	00:23.39	x

Average (10/12) : 19.84

Last solve was a lock up. Today is a really good day for speedcubing for me.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 18, 2009)

ok... I've charted my recorded times from today and 30 days ago, and I seem to have dropped about 3 seconds in a time span of 30 days. I guess that's okay... I was around 29 seconds and now I average 26. Pretty good, I guess


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

New best average of 100: 19.22 seconds

New best average of 10: 17.95 seconds
16.06 (14.90) 21.08 17.52 17.56 (21.53) 17.86 18.03 17.44 21.02 16.08 16.88

New best average of 5: 17.05 seconds
16.06 (14.90) 21.08 17.52 17.56

New best OH average of 10: 38.17 (I only beat the old average by 0.03, but I'll take it).


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally I've been waiting to post this so I can post my successes, (Thank's Emmerson) a sub-10 3x3 single (8.91), a sub-1 2x2 single (.62) a sub-1 4x4 single (58.22)  my most proud accomplishment it has been my goal for quite some time, and a sub-2 5x5 (1:56.07) (however I have quite a few of those) a sub-30 3x3 One-Handed and a Sub-.90 Magic single (.81)


----------



## byu (Mar 19, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Finally I've been waiting to post this so I can post my *success's (three S's is that grammatically correct?)* A sub-10 3x3 single (8.91), a sub-1 2x2 single (.62) a sub-1 4x4 single (58.22)  my most proud accomplishment it has been my goal for quite some time, and a sub-2 5x5 (1:56.07) (however I have quite a few of those) a sub-30 3x3 One-Handed and a Sub-.90 Magic single (.81)



Close, no apostrophe


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 19, 2009)

Doubted, for that would be success*s*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

I think he means successes.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I think he means successes.



exactly

they just got owned


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 19, 2009)

Gparker said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means successes.
> ...


I didn't get owned for I doubted myself.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 19, 2009)

paul, will you stop complaining about 4x4 now? 

oh, and sub-5 6x6 solves, with PB of 4:28.

also consistent sub-8 7x7


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

4:05.56 on hi-games 666 brings me to 30th place


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2009)

I typed at a speed of 127 WPM!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

Omg Michael o.o


----------



## Jai (Mar 19, 2009)

New 2x2 PB average:
(3.08), 4.01, 4.56, 3.30, 3.50, (4.97), 3.76, 3.43, 3.86, 3.97, 3.13, 3.27 = 3.68 

How did I manage to post this in the wrong thread before?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 19, 2009)

I did some typing as well and got 58 wpm, and 31 wpm OH. (edit: 34wpm)

scrambling sq1

(1:11:54 AM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: (24.09), 21.59, 22.94, 22.66, 19.61, 21.11, 21.78, 22.64, 19.92, 21.09, (18.76), 19.94
(1:11:54 AM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 21.32, Best Time: 18.76 Worst Time: 24.09

cubeshape

Statistics for 03-19-2009 01:44:13

Average: 4.55
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 1.01
Worst Time: 8.91
Individual Times:
1.	2.47	(0,2) (0,3) (4,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (4,1) (-1,5) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-2,3) (2,2)
2.	4.16	(0,-1) (1,4) (3,2) (-3,3) (0,3) (-5,2) (2,4) (-3,2) (-4,4) (-4,2) (-2,2) (6,2) (-4,0) (4,1) (6,0)
3.	(8.91)	(0,0) (6,-3) (-4,0) (-5,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (2,3) (4,2) (6,3) (0,5) (-4,1) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,1) (6,1)
4.	6.33	(0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,3) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,1) (0,2) (2,2) (-2,2) (4,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (-2,3)
5.	5.09	(0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,4) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,4) (-1,0) (-5,4) (-4,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,5)
6.	6.14	(6,-1) (0,-2) (3,3) (-1,2) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,2) (4,1) (6,0) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (0,4)
7.	4.33	(0,5) (0,-5) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (6,2) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (2,1) (-1,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,0)
8.	3.61	(0,-4) (3,-2) (3,3) (1,0) (-2,4) (2,2) (4,0) (6,2) (0,2) (6,2) (2,4) (-2,0) (4,2) (2,4) (0,4) (0,2)
9.	(1.01)	(-3,-4) (3,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,0) (-5,2) (-4,0) (3,4) (-5,0) (3,5) (3,3) (3,0) (0,5) (-2,1) (-1,3) (-3,0)
10.	2.52	(6,-1) (0,6) (1,3) (0,3) (6,1) (2,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,4)
11.	5.77	(0,6) (3,-3) (-3,0) (3,0) (-3,1) (-3,0) (-1,5) (-5,0) (0,2) (4,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,5) (6,3) (0,2) (0,1)
12.	5.12	(1,5) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-2,5) (6,0) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,1) (-4,0)


----------



## Feanaro (Mar 19, 2009)

I just set a new personal best of 17.95 on 3x3 speedsolve. Non-lucky.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 19, 2009)

3x3 average

23.61

no special singles though, i didnt even have a sub 20


----------



## Jai (Mar 20, 2009)

4x4:
57.30, 1:01.65, 1:00.93, (52.54), 1:02.39, 57.13, (1:04.92), 1:02.46, 1:00.22, 1:01.15, 56.66, 57.69 = 59.76


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2009)

5x5 single and average:

Average: 1:40.36
Standard Deviation: 3.22
Best Time: 1:26.02
Worst Time: 2:08.89
Individual times:
1:42.17, 1:36.59, (2:08.89), 1:43.52, 1:41.00, 1:45.22, 1:40.42, 1:41.92, 1:38.84, 1:33.48, (1:26.02), 1:40.45,


----------



## franklooi96 (Mar 20, 2009)

Currently sub 35.. sub 30 if lucky..
Using intuitive F2L, still not mastered yet. 
Goal, sub 25 with full step..


----------



## MaO (Mar 20, 2009)

New PB 36.08


----------



## Gparker (Mar 20, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



it was just a joke...


----------



## Escher (Mar 21, 2009)

first non lucky, full step sub 10 - 9.96 (just!)

U B F D' F' D' L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 F L' R' B2 L B2 L2 R B R' D'


solution

cross - z2 U L F' D (4 moves)
1st pair - R U' R' U L' U2 L (7)
2nd pair - R U' R2 U' R (5)
3rd pair - U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' (8)
4th pair - U R U R' (4)
OLL - (U) F RUR'U' F' (6)
PLL - (U2) R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' (11)

total = 45 moves (possible one move cancel with OLL)
tps = 4.51 

I was in such a bad mood before, but this just made my day  I like not having to do cube rotations, and having a ~2s LL


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 21, 2009)

3-cubes in a row- 56.76 first sub one!


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Mar 21, 2009)

New PB average of 12: 15.56, about 1 second below my usual average.

The only thing I did was lube my cube, interesting...


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 21, 2009)

7x7 =)


Average: 6:32.30
Standard Deviation: 8.32
Best Time: 6:16.59
Worst Time: 6:57.95
Individual Times:
(6:57.95), 6:39.45, 6:46.24, 6:31.12, (6:16.59), 6:32.48, 6:20.07, 6:25.43, 6:25.28, 6:43.79, 6:34.68, 6:24.46


sq-1

Average: 46.95
Standard Deviation: 7.60
Best Time: 34.99
Worst Time: 1:07.13
Individual Times:
48.44, (1:07.13), 57.48, (34.99), 40.05, 44.44, 56.40, 36.15, 57.74, 48.02, 41.14, 39.64


----------



## Zava (Mar 22, 2009)

solved my shepherds 6x6 ^^
before that, I only solved the shepherds 3x3 maybe 2 times, and a year ago


----------



## Howardw (Mar 22, 2009)

I hold the malaysian record for the 4x4 and 5x5...
4x4x4 1:05.30 
5x5x5 1:57.09 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JUNY01


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 22, 2009)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sun Mar 22 12:52:22 CET 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 17.32

Fastest Time: 13.94
Slowest Time: 19.84
Standard Deviation: 01.93 

Individual Times:
1) 16.98 D U2 L' B2 F' L' B2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 R' F' R' B D R' D2 B' F' D2 F' U F2
2) 19.66 D2 L F D' L' D L' F2 U' R' B' U2 L2 R U R D2 R2 L' F L' B2 F U' R'
3) 17.25 D F D L2 F B2 R' F2 D2 R' U F' U' R' B' D' U F' B2 D' F2 D2 U B' U2
4) 19.84 R L B D2 B' D L' B D R' F2 B' L R B' R B2 U D2 F2 L R D2 B R
5) 16.74 R L F B R2 U' L D' L B2 F' R F2 R' D' L' R F' B U' D2 B2 R' U2 F'
6) 19.03 L' B R2 D L2 U' R B U2 D' F2 L F U2 R' B2 U L2 D F2 U D' R2 B2 U
7) 13.94 U D2 B2 D' R2 B F' L2 U L2 R D R2 U' D F2 D F2 U R' U L R' B R2
8) 16.23 U' L' R2 D U2 F2 R2 L D R' D' L2 B R' F' B' U2 R2 U2 D' B' F2 U' B R
9) 18.31 F R2 B D' R2 U2 F D' F2 R U B' D2 L B F' U2 R' F L2 F2 B L2 F D'
10) 18.16 L B2 L' F2 D2 B' R2 D L' F2 R2 D R U2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B' L' U L R F
11) 13.98 F' D2 L R' D2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 F' D2 U2 B R2 D' F R D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D
12) 17.70  L F U' F' D2 U R2 D L2 B' U2 B D L2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L R2 B R F R'

Wh00t!


----------



## marineasalia (Mar 22, 2009)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sun Mar 22 19:05:22 IST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 16 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 26.97

Fastest Time: 23.77
Slowest Time: 31.20
Standard Deviation: 02.43

Individual Times:
1) 25.14 D' R D' F' R2 F' D R2 B U L R' U L2 R B F D' B2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 R'
2) 29.50 F2 L D U' L2 D F U B R F2 L' F2 L2 D F B U2 L' B L2 U' D L2 F
3) 27.27 L' U2 F2 B L B2 R2 F' U2 D F' B' R' D L B2 D2 F2 B2 U B' D' R' D' F
4) 30.34 R L F B' L' R2 D U R2 D2 U R2 B2 F D2 F L U2 R F' L2 R2 U2 D2 R
5) 27.20 U F' L2 B2 D2 B2 R F U' L2 R2 B R2 U' B' F' R' F' U' L R2 F' B' R U2
6) 25.94 U F2 B2 U2 D' R2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F D2 U2 B U' R D' B' D F' D' B'
7) 27.88 B' R' B' R2 D2 L B D L2 F R2 B' R F2 D R U R' U R2 L D L2 B R2
8) 31.20 L' U R' D' U' R F B U' L' F' R' D B2 D' F U2 F2 D U2 L D' R' U R
9) 24.24 R' U' F' R D' U2 B' R2 L' B U L2 U' B' L' D' R2 B2 L2 U D' R F2 L' F2
10) 30.19 B2 D B2 U' D' F D B' F' U' B' R U2 R' B2 U' L F' U2 F2 L U B' L2 B2
11) 23.77 R' D U2 B' R U D' R2 F D U2 R2 D U2 R' B' F' L2 D2 F U' R' D' R U'
12) 25.11 U2 R U F' R L B2 R2 F2 R' B F' R' F' R' B2 R2 B' D U L2 F2 L U L2
13) 27.74 B2 U2 D L F2 B2 D2 B2 F' U' R D B' F' D2 R U' B U2 F L2 R2 D B' L'
14) 24.50 U' F2 U' D' L' B D' U2 L2 D F' L2 U' L B D' F2 R B' D' R F' L2 F D
15) 23.91 R U B' U2 R2 L' U' B2 U' L U D' L2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 R' U R' B U' D R
16) 27.52 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 F' B2 D' L U2 R2 U D L' U D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B U' B' D

y0 !!


----------



## marineasalia (Mar 22, 2009)

y0 !!

first non-lucky solve of 18.89 secs (first sub-20)


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 22, 2009)

Yay! 9.30 solve, my first without a PLL skip. I don't want to post the scramble though, because it's so incredibly easy. Without a doubt the easiest no-skip solve I've ever seen. I was shaking so much by PLL, otherwise I might've got closer to 8 seconds.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 22, 2009)

New 4x4 PB  1:33.65

I still average around 1:50-2:00 though


----------



## E.drid (Mar 22, 2009)

Yay! I went onto Cubemania today and got a new PB Average of 5 and 2 new PBs in one average!

49.29 (First Sub-50 since I got back into Cubing a few days ago)
43.53 (PB From 44.01 Skipped 3rd Look of 4-Look LL)
1:01.69 (My hands were shaking after PB)
48.42 (I got my mellow back)
42.77 (2nd New PB in one average! Nothing lucky about this, just really good execution and look-ahead. I was really impressed with my new-found ability to see what was going on.)

I'm gonna go reward myself with a Hot Pocket.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 22, 2009)

Novriil said:


> I made 2 3x3x3 records on the day before yesterday!
> my best is now 51.34 sec  + I only know 4 F2L algs  others I checked from notebook.



Now already 46.62 sec  yeyeyeyee  I remember right now only 8 algs. All F2L (from fridrich method)


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 23, 2009)

*FIRST SUB 20 AVERAGE OF 5*

YEA TITLE SAYS MOST OF IT (CAPS CAUSE EXCITED) 

Statistics for 03-22-2009 20:39:42

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.75
Standard Deviation: 2.39
Best Time: 16.95
Worst Time: 23.41
Individual Times:
1.	17.50	B D U' F2 U F D' L B R D L' R2 B' F L D U2 F' L F' U L2 R' U
2.	16.95	B' F2 U2 L R2 D' U2 L' D' L' U' B' R B' F2 D L' R2 U R' F D2 B2 U2 L'
3.	21.25	U F' D2 B U L' R2 D B2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 R' B' F' D2 U2 B F2 U' L2 R' D2
4.	19.66	B' F2 R' D' B' F D2 U' L' R2 B2 D' R' U R F' L2 B D2 U' B2 L2 B D U
5.	23.41	D U2 B2 D' L' R D2 U B2 F' L' R B F' D U2 L' D F L' R' D F' L' F


----------



## Zaxef (Mar 23, 2009)

Shattered my 3x3 PB of 29.42 FOUR times..
28.64, 27.17, 27.32, 24.43

And new PB average of 32.09


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 24, 2009)

I got my rubik's mirror blocks today and i have solved it 4 times and have a pb of 1:12


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 24, 2009)

2.49.31 Megaminx PB.


----------



## Afrobongo (Mar 24, 2009)

My old PB for 3x3x3: 45:xx 
But yesterday... first 39:08 then 34:78 
*jumping arround*


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2009)

How does it take 40 minutes to solve a 3x3 ?_?


----------



## Afrobongo (Mar 24, 2009)

Sry... seconds


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 24, 2009)

New PB average:

Average: 16.78 seconds
Individual Times: 16.69, 18.72, 16.03, 16.69, 18.81, 16.67, (10.78), (19.11), 15.41, 15.27, 18.22, 15.31


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 24, 2009)

New best average of 5 and 12.

Average: 39.86

Fastest Time: 30.95
Slowest Time: 54.16
Standard Deviation: 05.03

Individual Times:
1) (30.95) L D2 F' D2 B2 R' F L2 B' R D U' R2 F L2 B D2 B R2 B' U2 L2 R F2 U
2) 38.52 L' F2 L B R F L2 R D B2 U2 F' B R2 U2 R' U L' B U R U R' L U
3) 38.32 L2 R U R' B L F' R U2 L2 R2 D B L2 B' L' F2 L B D' U2 L F' R U'
4) 33.63 D2 L R F2 L U B' D F B R' U2 D2 F' D' B2 U' F' U2 R U' R2 B L2 F'
5) 37.86 D B' U2 F' U F D U R2 L D' L F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R F' U' F2 R L B' U
6) 43.18 R2 U2 D' L' D' L U R' U L' D2 R B2 R F' D' U' R2 U' D L' B2 D2 L D
7) 41.54 U R U L' U2 B' L2 B' R2 L2 U' R' L' F D2 B2 L U2 B2 F' D' B' L2 D' U
8) 36.86 U' F2 R U' R2 L' F' L' U2 F L U R' D F2 D' U B2 F2 R' B2 L2 F' B2 D
9) (54.16) F B' L B' R2 B F' R' D2 L2 D' R' B F' R' U F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D F L' F'
10) 38.59 L2 B R D L' R' F' L' B L2 F U2 L D U' B L' U D R F L2 B' U L2
11) 52.21 R2 F' L2 D L2 D2 B L' R' D F2 R F D' F' U F R2 B2 F L F2 D B F
12) 37.84 R U' R D B' L' D' L' U B U' F D2 L2 R' F2 D R' L2 U' D2 F' B2 L R2

First 5 average= 35.86=PB Yayzors!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 24, 2009)

i wasnt warmed up

Statistics for 03-24-2009 15:23:12

Average: 27.96
Standard Deviation: 2.37
Best Time: 25.45
Worst Time: 31.55
Individual Times:
1.	(31.55)	L2 B R' U L2 R B' F U' L2 R' B D B' R' D U' B F' U' R2 B' F' D' B
2.	26.75	B2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' F L' R2 B2 F' D' L2 F U L B2 F U2 F2 D2 B F' L U
3.	31.27	R2 B2 D U' B D2 U2 L' D B' F2 U2 F R' F2 U2 B' F' L' D2 U' R2 U2 L' D
4.	25.86	B2 F' L R F' L R' F D' L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R D' R2 D' U2 F R B2 F2 U'
5.	(25.45)	L2 R U' L U' L2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 B2 L' D U' L' R' F' L D U' F2 U B'


im pleased with this since i dont practice speed anymore(to much blind) so im still happy to be sub 30 even without warmup


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 25, 2009)

Statistics for 03-24-2009 19:01:07

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Session Average: 19.14
Standard Deviation: 2.31 (Is that it? )
Best Time: 13.26 - SMASHED my PB! It was 14.55, now this!? (I also got a 14.12 here, later on in the average)
Worst Time: 22.71

Individual Times:
1.	17.11	D' U' B F2 L B' D' F2 L2 R' F2 L2 R F2 U2 L F2 R2 U L B' L2 R' B' F2
2.	21.07	
3.	20.30	
4.	16.83	F2 L' R2 U2 F U F' L' R' B' D L' B D2 L' B U' B' F U' L2 F' L R U2
5.	21.76	
6.	20.78	
7.	19.23
8.	22.52	
9.	13.26 B D U R B2 U' F' U' R D2 U L B' L2 R B2 F' D' U2 L' R' D2 U B U2	
10.	16.30 R F R' B D U L F' R2 D' U R U' L' R' B2 F D U R2 F R2 U' L R	
11.	19.10 
12.	20.14
13.	20.07	D2 U2 L' D' F R' U' R F D' U2 L' R2 B2 L D U2 R2 B F' D' L' U2 L' U	Try the scramble^^^, lol, the cross on the wrong side. 
14.	21.48	
15.	22.71	
16.	18.31	
17.	20.99	
18.	20.21	
19.	20.37	
20.	19.82
21.	18.64
22.	17.60	R' B F' R' D2 F U R' U B F' D2 U L2 F' R B' F2 D2 L B R2 U2 F U2
23.	21.96
24.	18.86
25.	18.65	
26.	14.12	U2 B F' L' B2 F' D2 U2 R' D2 F L' R F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' U L' R' D F'	
27.	16.57	L' R B F D2 L2 R2 F R' U L' B' F D' F2 D U B F' R' B' L2 R2 B' F2	
28.	16.24	D' F' R B F' D2 U' B' F' R F' D2 U L2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 R B' D' B2 D F2
29.	18.24	
30.	20.93

I kept the scrambles posted for all Sub-18 solves, because I recommend EVERYONE try them, they are very easy.
The 14.12 had an easy X-cross for me, with nice F2L, and the 13.26 had an easy everything  F2L showing up all over the place, fast LL. 

The first 12 solves averaged as a PB, the first 5 didn't average as a PB 3/5 though.
Every RA of 12 was a PB, and the best RA for both 12 and 5 were PB's.


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

38.20 average of 10 Team BLD with Ian Winokur.


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob said:


> 38.20 average of 10 Team BLD with Ian Winokur.



Awesome, Bob! Kyle and I need to practice this again. I think with a little work we can get a sub 50 average.

On another note, my accomplishment for the day was a PB 5x5 solve of 1:58.30!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob said:


> 38.20 average of 10 Team BLD with Ian Winokur.



Ian is very good at Team BLD


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > 38.20 average of 10 Team BLD with Ian Winokur.
> ...



Yes he is. We were doing COLL for the past few weeks, but we switched to OLL/PLL today and this happened. He's still getting used to our names and my angles.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



I guess by angles you mean the angle at which you perform PLL/OLL (F2L)? Sometimes that is a problem, I guess that there is a good reason to know a vast variety of different algs for each case


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I guess by angles you mean the angle at which you perform PLL/OLL (F2L)? Sometimes that is a problem, I guess that there is a good reason to know a vast variety of different algs for each case



Well, in particular the OLLs. He knows my PLL angles and F2L is all done in the FR slot (with the exception of some advanced codes we have).


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 25, 2009)

13.93 avg of 100 and a new PB avg of 12:

Average: 12,60
Standard Deviation: 0,96
Best Time: 10,66
Worst Time: 15,06
Individual Times:
12,48, 12,22, 14,17, 12,94, (15,06), 13,55, 11,78, 12,05, (10,66), 11,11, 13,94, 11,78

Another thing: I now know all algs for T orientation in ZBLL. Still gotta get used to recognition and stuff.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 25, 2009)

29.27 Opposite hand OH solving while balancing paper plates on my head. 
seriously I was bored


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

I had my 2nd and 3rd sub 20's yesterday in a roadtrip from an indoor waterpark...

The times were:
17.34-lucky
18.23-nonlucky =)

Also today I got my fourth and fifth!
16.56-lucky (amost PB)
19.93-nonlucky

EDIT: 6th today! 18.63


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2009)

Did an average of 100 today in free periods at school. I used cubetimer.com (which I'm pretty sure has a delay of about 0.1 sec between hitting the space bar and stopping the timer), due to lack of CCT obviously.

IIRC:

Average: 14.50
Best: 10.44
Worst: 17.2x

But yeah, that's basically confirmed my current average.


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 25, 2009)

20,70 new single PB.. 24,xx was before.. 4 seconds improvement - non lucky... really strange.. but: WOHOOOOO! =)


----------



## Garmon (Mar 25, 2009)

Practice for Danish Open
Avg of 5: 20.29
Ended up as Avg of 12: 20.80
Consistency!! I had a 15.05 also with a U perm and it was so very nearly 13.xx (my record is 14.00)


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 25, 2009)

New PB just a minute ago! 26.30

But my average is not getting a whole lot better.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> 20,70 new single PB.. 24,xx was before.. 4 seconds improvement - non lucky... really strange.. but: WOHOOOOO! =)





soccerking813 said:


> New PB just a minute ago! 26.30



A lot of this going around today. I just got my new single nonlucky PB as well: 20.04 (ugh - still not quite sub-20!).

Scramble (cross on top): D B2 L R' U2 D' B' U' L2 D R2 B' U' L B2 U' F' L R D' F D2 L' D2 F
How I solved it (it's cool that I could remember all of this!):


Spoiler



cross: z2 y' R' D' R' y R2 y R2
first pair: U2 L' U L d' R U R'
second pair: U L' U L
third pair: U2 y R U' R' U R U R'
fourth pair: d' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: y' F U R U' R' F'
PLL: U y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
55 HTM


----------



## Gparker (Mar 25, 2009)

24.00, this is like the second time ever i got it on the dot. and i think its my best solve ever without warmup. it was my first of the day

24.00	R' B' F2 D2 B R' D' U B R2 F U' L' B2 R' F2 D' U L2 B F D2 L' U2 L2


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Scramble (cross on top): D B2 L R' U2 D' B' U' L2 D R2 B' U' L B2 U' F' L R D' F D2 L' D2 F
> How I solved it (it's cool that I could remember all of this!):
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice scramble. But I got an OLL skip and a T perm. 11.81 not warmed up. 


Spoiler



cross: x2 y L2 B2 R U R F2
first pair: y' U' L' U L
second pair: U2 R U' R' 
third pair: R' U' R U' R' U R
last pair: y' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## Gparker (Mar 25, 2009)

sub 1 OH 2nd time ever it was 52.56.
i swear i think OH is one of the best events ever, i really want to practice this


----------



## reptar (Mar 25, 2009)

Got a new PB average of 32.42 today during a free period.
32.41
29.80
31.88
34.91
32.98


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 25, 2009)

YES! Sub 6 average of 12 for 2x2!

Statistics for 03-25-2009 17:35:58

Average: 5.74
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 3.40
Worst Time: 8.00
Individual Times:
1.	6.81	U R2 F' U' R2 U R2 F' R' F R' F2 U' R2 U R U2 F' R' F' R' U' F U F'
2.	4.91	R U F2 R U2 F2 R' F' R F R' F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U
3.	6.52	U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F U' R U2 F U' F' R' F R F2 U2 R' F2 U' F U' R' F R'
4.	6.44	R2 U' R2 U R F R U' F2 R U' F2 R' F2 R F R' F' R' F U2 F U R F
5.	6.11	U' F R' U F R U2 R2 U' R' F2 U F U R' U2 R2 F U2 R2 F' R F' U' F'
6.	(3.40)	F2 R' U2 R' U F R U2 R' U' F2 U' F' U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U F R2 U2 F
7.	(8.00)	R2 F' R2 U' F' R2 U' F' U F R2 U' F2 R F' R2 U F' R' F' U F2 R' F R'
8.	6.03	F2 U F2 U2 R F U2 R2 U2 R F' U R' F R' F' R2 U2 F U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
9.	5.86	U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R F U' F' U' F R' U R U' F2 U2 R F' U2 R F'
10.	5.66	U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R U2 F R' F' U' R F U2 F R F' U' F2 R2 F2 U'
11.	5.16	R' F' R F' U R F R F2 R U' F2 R F' R' F' R F' R' F U2 F R2 U F'
12.	3.90	F2 R U F R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 F' U' R F' R' F2 U F U

I'm still not completely used to CLL.


Cubes Solved: 387/387
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7.71
Standard Deviation: 2.28
Best Time: 3.40
Worst Time: 22.38


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i swear i think OH is one of the best events ever, i really want to practice this



Oh boy another person who now loves OH  That makes 3 I can count...


----------



## Lofty (Mar 25, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > i swear i think OH is one of the best events ever, i really want to practice this
> ...



Thats because OH is the greatest event of all time!
Good luck on your practicing and getting faster!


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 25, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > i swear i think OH is one of the best events ever, i really want to practice this
> ...



Really? Must be at least a few hundred. 3x3 OH is the speed event that I do the most other than computer 4x4. I can't stand other sizes OH.


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm just terrible at OH. I can't do U or R' for some reason.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 26, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



yea but i may be in love with it so much, im considering learning OH algs for pll and oll. some people are to lazy to do that


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 26, 2009)

Gparker said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



I've already done that and even looked on ACUBE for several hours to find my perfect algs.
Just today, I've a family of nice LUR COLLs.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 26, 2009)

first OH avg of 5, and not bad i guess. i want to be sub 1 so bad, i need to practice


Statistics for 03-25-2009 20:44:52

Average: 1:13.72
Standard Deviation: 4.12
Best Time: 1:01.69
Worst Time: 1:20.34
Individual Times:
1.	1:18.34	B' F' U R2 U2 L R B F' R B2 F D L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 D' B F' D2 U'
2.	1:14.50	R2 D' U2 B2 D U B' F' D' U' F R' B2 F L R' U2 R B' F' D' R2 D2 U' F
3.	(1:01.69)	L2 F' D R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' U' R B2 F L2 R U2 B' F U B2 D2 F' R D2
4.	1:08.33	B F2 R' D B' D2 B2 F D2 U2 B' D B' F2 U F L R' D2 B D U R' F' L2
5.	(1:20.34)	F' D2 U' F U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D F' L' R' B F' R D2 U F2 L R' B2 L2 R' F

EDIT: i did 2 more solves after this, and my hand HURTS but idc  will do avg of 12


----------



## Bob (Mar 26, 2009)

New PB avg of 5, 10, & 100:

Avg of 5: 16.74 seconds
(15.86) 16.80 16.13 17.30 (18.84)

Avg of 10: 17.32 seconds
15.86 16.80 16.13 17.33 18.84 16.11 (21.27) 18.88 16.16 (15.77) 18.00 19.11

Avg of 100: 19.04 seconds


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2009)

(8:59:13 PM) DavidWoner: zomg 7.99 avg non-rolling 
(8:59:27 PM) DavidWoner: tonight is going to be a good night 

turns out I'm psychic

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 7.93*
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 6.09
Worst Time: 9.83

*Average: 7.59*
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 6.09
Worst Time: 8.42
Individual Times:
1.	(8.42)	u=-4,d=0 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=2 / d=4 / UUUU
2.	7.62	u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=1 / dUUd
3.	(6.09)	u=1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-2 / UUdU
4.	7.74	u=4,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUdU
5.	7.92	u=1,d=-3 / u=0,d=3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=4 / UUUU
6.	8.26	u=-1,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-3 / dUUU
7.	6.86	u=-2,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / UUdU
8.	6.78	u=-1,d=2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dUdd
9.	7.53	u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / d=2 / dUUU
10.	8.16	u=-5,d=-2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=1 / UUUd
11.	7.23	u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=1 / u=2,d=6 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-2 / dUUU
12.	7.83	u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUdd

practicing is good as it turns out. now I go back to square 1.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 26, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



I mean another new person


----------



## Faz (Mar 26, 2009)

OH:

Average: 27.11
Standard Deviation: 3.47
Best Time: 20.92
Worst Time: 34.67
Individual Times:
(20.92), 26.50, 33.86, (34.67), 27.33, 23.98, 23.41, 30.30, 21.89, 28.05, 25.50, 30.31


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 26, 2009)

7.61 single? Scramble: F' L U' L' D' L' R D' U2 B F' R D' U' L2 R2 B2 F D U L B2 L2 R2 U

Cross&preserve a pair: y2 D L R2 D' F'
1st: U' R' U R
2nd: y' R U' R'
3rd: U' L' U L U L' U2 L
4th: d' R U' R' U R U R'
zbll: L' U R U' L U R' U'

Too easy, 36 moves.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 26, 2009)

8.88 after solving it twice with your solution. I got like a 19 or something with a different solution, really bad with that scramble 

Your time was really fast!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 26, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7.61 single? Scramble: F' L U' L' D' L' R D' U2 B F' R D' U' L2 R2 B2 F D U L B2 L2 R2 U
> 
> Cross&preserve a pair: y2 D L R2 D' F'
> 1st: U' R' U R
> ...



6.56 with your solution. >_>


----------



## Gparker (Mar 26, 2009)

okay. i love OH, its official

Statistics for 03-26-2009 15:00:28

Average: 1:12.42
Standard Deviation: 9.56
Best Time: 56.61
Worst Time: 1:25.23
Individual Times:
1.	1:18.34	B' F' U R2 U2 L R B F' R B2 F D L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 D' B F' D2 U'
2.	1:14.50	R2 D' U2 B2 D U B' F' D' U' F R' B2 F L R' U2 R B' F' D' R2 D2 U' F
3.	1:01.69	L2 F' D R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' U' R B2 F L2 R U2 B' F U B2 D2 F' R D2
4.	1:08.33	B F2 R' D B' D2 B2 F D2 U2 B' D B' F2 U F L R' D2 B D U R' F' L2
5.	1:20.34	F' D2 U' F U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D F' L' R' B F' R D2 U F2 L R' B2 L2 R' F
6.	1:17.47	L' B' F' D U B' U2 R D2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' F L2 B F2 D B2 F
7.	1:24.78	F2 D' U' B F2 D U B2 F2 D F L2 R2 U' L' B2 F2 R D2 L R U' L' B' D
8.	1:22.30	B2 D' U' B L U2 R' F' L2 R2 D' L D' U L2 D F2 L2 R2 B F U2 F' U' R
9.	(56.61)	U2 L' U B R2 F' L R2 B F R' U2 L D U L' D' U' L2 F' D B F2 L' R
10.	(1:25.23)	R2 B2 U' F' D U' L R D U L' R B' F' D2 R' B' F2 L' B2 L B F' L2 R'
11.	57.74	L R2 B' R' B2 D L U' R' D2 L2 R' B' U2 L B F2 R2 U B' L2 B U2 R2 U
12.	58.70	L2 R' F' D' U' R' F' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R B' F D U L2 R D' B' D2 R2


3 sub 1s!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 26, 2009)

H-perm record, 1.15


----------



## Tortin (Mar 26, 2009)

New PB Single 10.78


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2009)

I solved a 4x4 60 times  Got two 45s and eight sub-50s.

PB avg12: (47.59) 51.05 59.30 53.33 56.31 49.59 57.06 57.06 58.02 52.55 (1:01.57) 48.94 => 54.32

The average of the best 12 solves was 49.08. So apparently I'm capable of (on average) a single of 49.08 for a given avg5.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 26, 2009)

*need to soak hands in water for awhile* OH average, im getting bettern 


Statistics for 03-26-2009 18:38:29

Cubes Solved: 21/21
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:08.74
Standard Deviation: 9.72
Best Time: 56.61
Worst Time: 1:25.23
Individual Times:
1.	1:18.34	B' F' U R2 U2 L R B F' R B2 F D L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 D' B F' D2 U'
2.	1:14.50	R2 D' U2 B2 D U B' F' D' U' F R' B2 F L R' U2 R B' F' D' R2 D2 U' F
3.	1:01.69	L2 F' D R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' U' R B2 F L2 R U2 B' F U B2 D2 F' R D2
4.	1:08.33	B F2 R' D B' D2 B2 F D2 U2 B' D B' F2 U F L R' D2 B D U R' F' L2
5.	1:20.34	F' D2 U' F U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D F' L' R' B F' R D2 U F2 L R' B2 L2 R' F
6.	1:17.47	L' B' F' D U B' U2 R D2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' F L2 B F2 D B2 F
7.	1:24.78	F2 D' U' B F2 D U B2 F2 D F L2 R2 U' L' B2 F2 R D2 L R U' L' B' D
8.	1:22.30	B2 D' U' B L U2 R' F' L2 R2 D' L D' U L2 D F2 L2 R2 B F U2 F' U' R
9.	56.61	U2 L' U B R2 F' L R2 B F R' U2 L D U L' D' U' L2 F' D B F2 L' R
10.	1:25.23	R2 B2 U' F' D U' L R D U L' R B' F' D2 R' B' F2 L' B2 L B F' L2 R'
11.	57.74	L R2 B' R' B2 D L U' R' D2 L2 R' B' U2 L B F2 R2 U B' L2 B U2 R2 U
12.	58.70	L2 R' F' D' U' R' F' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R B' F D U L2 R D' B' D2 R2
13.	1:07.02	L2 D U B F D' R' B L' R U2 B U B D2 R' B2 F' L B2 L2 R D B2 U2
14.	1:09.28	B' F U L2 R2 B D' U2 L2 D2 F' D' R' U B2 F' R F' D2 U2 L' D U2 B' L
15.	59.36	L R U' F R' D2 U2 B' F' U2 B2 L R' D2 U' L B2 F' D' B D' U' F2 D' U'
16.	59.11	F2 R D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L R F' D' U B2 D U2 R B' F2 U' F2 L' R' F2 D' B
17.	57.88	L' B D2 B2 U' B L' B2 D' B F' L R2 F2 D' U B' F2 U2 R D2 U2 L' R2 B'
18.	59.80	B' F2 R2 B' R' F D U L F2 L B2 F D2 B L B F D2 F2 R' F L R' U'
19.	1:03.52	D' R2 B' F L D U R U' B' L2 U B' D2 U F' D U L' R' B2 L' R' D R2
20.	1:03.81	F L2 B' F L' R2 F' D' U' L2 R2 D L U' B2 D U' L2 B' F' U2 R U2 F D2
21.	1:17.75	F' R2 B' R' U R2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 F' D2 U F2 L' D U' L' R2 D' B' F' L' B'


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 27, 2009)

Two consecutive 7x7 sub 7 solves!


----------



## PeterV (Mar 27, 2009)

3x3x3 PB singles: 22.61 w/ PLL skip & 22.92 non-lucky!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 27, 2009)

i want someone to explain how i got this good in the past 24 hours, these were easy scrambles but still, yesterday sub 1:10, now almost sub 40(OH)

Statistics for 03-26-2009 20:59:11

Average: 40.45
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 30.02
Worst Time: 49.24
Individual Times:
1.	37.86	U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 F R' F2 R B2 U B' L' F' D'
2.	(49.24)	B2 U' B F D2 U' B2 U R2 F D U2 F L D2 U' F2 R' U2 R' B' F' R2 B2 F
3.	(30.02)	B2 F2 R B2 L' D U' R' F L' D2 U B D2 L R2 B F' D' U2 B' D L2 R' U'
4.	41.08	D U' R2 B F2 D B L R2 F' U L2 D L' R2 B' F D U L2 F' R' D' U2 B2
5.	42.42	L' B' L' B2 F U R D2 B' F2 L2 B R D2 U' R2 D U2 R' D2 U2 L R2 U R2

i continued this to an avg of 12, i lost the magic touch 

6.	1:10.02	L' F2 D L R F2 R B F D2 L D B L' R2 D' U' B' U' L' R B D' B D'
7.	1:08.31	D2 U2 R2 F2 L R B' F2 D U2 F2 R2 B F' D U' B F2 U B F L2 D' R B'
8.	1:08.92	B F2 D2 U2 F' L F2 D' U2 F L' B U2 L2 D' B2 F' D' L F U R2 U B F'
9.	1:11.02	F' R2 B2 F2 L' F L2 R B2 F2 D U2 F R' D2 R D' U2 L R B U R B' L
10.	1:09.22	D2 U' R' B F U R D U' B2 F' L2 D U L2 D2 U B F U2 L F D U2 F'
11.	1:08.17	D' L' D B L R F D2 B2 F' U2 R' B F' D2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 R' B2 L2 R2
12.	1:05.77	L B' D2 B' R2 D U2 L' B' D' U' R' B F2 R2 F D2 L R D2 U2 R' D' U' F2


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 27, 2009)

It's your basic speed probably...and how much you practiced.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 27, 2009)

yea ive done at least 100 solves since yesterday


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 27, 2009)

I smashed my thumb in a hockey game (I think my bone is chipped only, but it hurts a lot when I cube using that hand [two-fingered hand luckily])

I did an average of 12, doing everything one-handed...

Average: 22.61 seconds
Individual Times: 24.31, 20.87, 24.78, (25.18), (18.83), 22.92, 21.96, 20.18, 22.98, 23.40, 22.98, 21.70

Pretty good after not much true practice in a while  I will get sub-20!

Edit: typing with one hand is kinda annoying but sorta fun haha

Edit 2: I put this here because the last time I did everything with one hand (scrambles + solves) it was ~28 seconds.


----------



## dChan (Mar 27, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I smashed my thumb in a hockey game (I think my bone is chipped only, but it hurts a lot when I cube using that hand [two-fingered hand luckily])
> 
> I did an average of 12, doing everything one-handed...
> 
> ...



Wow, that's too fast... I still haven't received your speed yet. Did you send it via ground mail?

Ha, whenever I do one-handed solving I always solve with my right hand and scramble with my left so that my right hand doesn't get tired. I don't know if it truly helps my times but I've been doing it ever since I hit sub-30 so I'm sticking to it.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2009)

Haha, there's a reason I still do Wrong Hand Inspection  Nice average though Emerson, that's still way faster than my normal average!


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 27, 2009)

I just broke my first magic string! 

Seriously though, I got a 1.36 magic average


----------



## Gparker (Mar 27, 2009)

will be continued to a bigger average(OH)

Statistics for 03-27-2009 16:05:59

Average: 1:04.22
Standard Deviation: 7.84
Best Time: 47.12
Worst Time: 1:19.95
Individual Times:
1.	1:13.98	D2 L' R2 F' D' R U' R D U' R B2 D2 U2 R2 U' B D' U2 L D' R B' F' R
2.	1:16.95	R B' D U' B2 L' D2 U2 B2 R B' D' B2 F' D B2 R U B' F D2 U2 B' F2 D'
3.	1:07.70	B L D' B2 F2 U B R2 B2 D' U' L U' F' L' R2 U R2 F2 D U L2 R U' L
4.	(1:19.95)	D2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 B' L' R2 U F2 L' R2 U' L' R B' L' B' D R' F D' U' R2
5.	57.89	L B' F' D F2 D' B F D U2 B F2 R' U2 B' L U' B F' L2 R2 F' U L2 R2
6.	1:06.14	D' L' D2 L' R U' B R' B2 F2 D2 B2 R D R B' F' D' U' L' B L' B2 F' D2
7.	(47.12)	R2 U L' R U' B2 L' R' U' B F2 D U2 L D' U2 B' D2 U F2 D R B' D R2
8.	58.41	F' R' D' U' L D B R' F' D U' F2 D L2 B' F D2 F' U2 L2 D U L' R2 D'
9.	1:06.66	U B' U F2 L R F' D2 U B F' L' D2 U' B2 U L' R2 U L D' U' L' D F2
10.	1:05.62	L2 R2 D2 B2 F L' R' D2 R2 F R' B2 F2 R D U' F D2 U B2 F L' U2 R' F2
11.	48.61	B F2 D' U F' L' D U R D U F2 L' R' D B F2 D2 R' D B' F D' U B
12.	1:00.28	L2 R U2 L R F2 L2 B F' R U2 L D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L R' U F2 D B2 F' D'


continuation #1 for OH(nonw i have baseball practice)

13.	1:10.27	D2 U L' R2 U L' D2 B2 D' B' F' D' L2 R B' L2 R F U2 L' D2 F' U2 B' F2
14.	51.44	B F' L' B' D2 B2 F' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L' R2 B' U2 L R' U B2 F2 D2 R U B2
15.	59.48	L2 R' B F2 L' D U B2 F2 R' F2 D U2 L' U2 R' D F' L' R B2 U L' R D2
16.	1:06.77	F2 D' U F L' R2 F U R2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 B F D2 L' R B F' D R2 U
17.	1:04.67	R' B2 D2 B D' U L B' F2 L' R D F' L F D' B F' D' L2 U' R2 B' L2 R'
18.	1:05.59	D2 L' U L' R B' F D L2 D' U' F D2 U L' F L2 D2 U2 L' D U' R B2 D2
19.	54.70	L' D L2 B L D2 U B' D B2 L2 B' F2 L2 R' B2 L' F U' L R D' L R F
20.	1:10.23	U L2 R2 B F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D U' R D U' B R2 D' U R U' F2 R U L R


----------



## Gparker (Mar 27, 2009)

and a sepreat accomplishment, i learned 2 look oll 2 gen  for OH, same thing for pll but 2 look only, now i have to find a new F perm and a couple of R's


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 27, 2009)

You mean 2-gen for the corners? It would be a little hard to do that for edges. 

And I got a little bit different of an accomplishment today.
1.) I made my first order ever! A square-1 and and ice cube 2x2. Now I just have to wait a month for them to arrive...

2.) I broke my first cube ever. :sad: But then I used some of its stickers to put on my better cube, and its white face was put on my better cube. Then I lubed my best cube with chap-stick, and it is the best I have ever had a cube. Seriously, it is quite amazing. I can even do a couple of the PLL's sub-3 I think.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 27, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> You mean 2-gen for the corners? It would be a little hard to do that for edges.



oops, my bad, i meant edges, like z and h


----------



## Zaxef (Mar 27, 2009)

24.43 single PB and 31.58 average


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 27, 2009)

I got a nice average of 12 just now. I am so happy to be consistently sub-40.
Average: 36.69

Fastest Time: 29.45
Slowest Time: 43.60
Standard Deviation: 05.12

Individual Times:
1) 34.11 U2 L B2 L R2 D F' D' L2 B2 F' U2 F2 B R2 L' F R B' D R' U B U' D
2) 33.50 R U2 B U' D2 L' U2 R' D2 B' R B' D F' D F' R2 F L2 U B2 F2 U2 D2 L'
3) (43.60) F' L' F2 B D U2 L B D' B2 R' F2 L U2 L B U2 D' L' U2 B R2 L' F L'
4) 30.18 U R' L B R' L' U' R B' R' D2 F2 D' F2 L' U L' U F2 B L U2 L U' R2
5) 43.16 R2 F2 R2 F' L R2 B' L2 U L2 R2 U2 R U R L2 F U2 D' B' U' B' D L D'
6) 43.49 R' B D2 L U2 L R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L R F2 D' R L D B' L2 U L'
7) 31.66 R' B2 U B' D' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U' B2 U D R' F2 B2 R' D B' L R' B2 L2 R'
8) 40.28 R B R' B F2 D' R U D F2 D L' U2 R' L U R' L' U' D L R2 F L2 D
9) 35.06 B' F U B2 F' L' B L D R2 D' B R D2 B R B U' B2 D' F' D U' R2 U2
10) 42.51 R2 D' U' L R2 B2 U R D' R L' D2 B' R2 L F U2 D R2 U F' R F2 D' L'
11) (29.45) L R B2 U' F' R B' F' R2 D2 U B' D2 B2 U F L' D2 U B R B' L' D R
12) 32.96 B L B L2 D2 B L2 R' U' R' B2 D2 B' D L D2 R D2 R' F2 R2 D' R B' L'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 27, 2009)

Congratz. 

I practised a little square 1 today.

I'm not that good, I'll need to learn more algorithms..

Average of 5: *38:41*
Average of 12: *43.38*


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 28, 2009)

14.6 NL single for the monthly contest.

hi-games.net:
13.97 single with my worst PLL: bad G perm
12.53 single with easy last layer that I panicked on.

edit:
Relearned Lofty's F perm.
Got 4.32


----------



## Benc (Mar 28, 2009)

Almost a sub-40 lucky PB for 3x3x3: 41.40 secs.


----------



## Faz (Mar 28, 2009)

25.95 - OH average of 12

23.31, 27.12, 22.91, 30.80, (16.91), (31.20), 29.73, 22.55, 24.31, 26.30, 25.81, 26.64, 

16 was pll skip.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2009)

PB nonrolling avg5 on 6x6: 3:02.90  It was 2:57 2:54 3:05 3:05 3:06 or something like that.


EDIT: (Don't wanna double post)

Did a bunch of hi-games 4x4 solves, got this best average of 44.49:
(39.98) 42.38 50.48 44.28 (52.06) 40.56 44.07 45.89 48.08 40.88 45.47 42.77
Nakaji is faster on a real one :O


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got 35.38 on square 1 with parity 

That's my PB with parity 

EDIT: 2 solves after that, I got my second sub 40 with parity!  39.12


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a cubing accomplishment, but I finished Pokemon Diamond in 44 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 28, 2009)

75 Move 4x4x4 FMC!

See solution


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 28, 2009)

Average: 05.90

Fastest Time: 05.06
Slowest Time: 07.00
Standard Deviation: 00.66

Individual Times:
1) 05.55 L D F' U F' L' F2 R' D F' L' U2 L' D F2 D' F2 R2 F R2 B2 R' F' R B2
2) 05.11 F2 D2 R' D2 F R' U2 R2 U' F2 L' U B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 D' B2 D' F' U' L
3) (07.00) L' D F2 R' B2 D B U F2 R U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2
4) 05.53 D' F' D2 B L2 F' R D' R2 U' B' U2 L2 B2 R' B' D2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D R' D'
5) 06.41 U2 F' R' F D2 F' D2 R F' D R' D L' D2 L2 F' L B' D F R D2 B2 R2 D
6) 06.84 D' F D2 F' D2 F2 R U' R B' L2 D L2 F D L U B2 U' L2 D F' L D F
7) 06.28 L' D R U2 F2 D R' U R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 L U' L F2 L F2 L' B' L' F' R2
8) 06.94 B' L2 B U' R D' F' L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 R F' D2 F2 R2 F2 D B D R2
9) (05.06) F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L' B' L B U2 B' U L B D' R B' R2 U R' D2 L2 D2 B
10) 05.16 F2 R D2 B U B2 U R' B U L' D2 L F D L2 B2 L2 F' R U L2 B U2 B
11) 05.67 R' D F D2 L2 F' R U' B2 R2 D' F U' R F2 L2 D2 R2 B R D B' U2 L F2
12) 05.56 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U F U' R' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 R F' R B U F'

2x2 Average


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 28, 2009)

Brilliant 3x3 day 

I got 5 or 6 sub30 non-lucky solves! That happened to me only 2 times before!
CFOP is sooo cool


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a fun idea


----------



## Gparker (Mar 28, 2009)

my first sub 1 average of 12! for OH, i love OH so much now

Statistics for 03-28-2009 13:06:16

Average: 59.82
Standard Deviation: 8.61
Best Time: 40.47
Worst Time: 1:31.59
Individual Times:
1.	49.17	R' D2 U R' F2 U F R' U F2 L2 R D U2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 F L F' U' F2 D'
2.	1:12.34	F' L R D' F2 D B' R' D U2 F L2 B2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' B' U' F2
3.	1:02.09	D2 B2 L R' B' F' L' R2 F' L2 R2 D U2 L R U' B' F' L2 R D R B2 L F2
4.	1:13.72	U R U B' F' L' R' B U F L' R F2 U' F' R' B2 L2 R2 F R B' F2 D U2
5.	(40.47)	B L D' B2 L' R D B L U2 L' F L' R' D2 B2 F' L U' F D' U2 B2 U2 B
6.	58.16	L R2 D' L R' F2 D U L F' L' R2 B' F L R2 F2 L2 R2 B F D R' D U2
7.	52.41	B D' U' R' B L2 F2 D' F U2 B' F' D' L2 B F' L2 B U2 L R' D U2 B' L
8.	45.47	U B D' B2 L' B' F L R B2 F D2 R U L2 F L R F' R B' F2 D2 U2 F
9.	1:01.83	R B2 D' F2 D2 B D' B' R2 B' D' U2 B' U' B' R2 F' D U L' B' D2 U2 L' R
10.	1:01.48	D2 B2 F L2 B2 D L D' L2 R D2 U' B F R B F2 D' U' L2 R D L R2 U
11.	1:01.50	B' F' R2 D' L2 U2 L' R' U2 R2 D U' B2 R2 D' U' B F2 L' D2 B F D B F'
12.	(1:31.59)	B' U2 L' D2 B2 F D' U L' U B2 U2 F' R B U2 B' L' B' F2 L' B D' L2 U


----------



## jcuber (Mar 28, 2009)

I finally got a good 3x3 10/12 and 4x4 3/5 average on video (posting soon, as soon as I load it onto youtube)


----------



## Novriil (Mar 28, 2009)

*New PB*

Yippikayeeee!!!
36.42 totally lucky! VERYVERY lucky. I'm SO HAPPY right now! The average of today is still 48 sec but a new PB with only 10 F2L-s and oldschool (read: slow) LL algs (edges PLL, edges OLL, corners PLL, corners OLL)! very lucky ELL skip and corners PLL and OLL were very short. F2L was about 25 sec so my LL is about 11 sec. My F2L average is 30 sec right now and so my F2L was a bit lucky too.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 28, 2009)

New 5x5 PB-2:09.69

New 5x5 PB Average of 5-2:18.16

Look out Paul!


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 28, 2009)

3x3 10/12 average: 17.27

I'm spending so much time on 7x7, 5x5, and Megaminx that I haven't even improved on 3x3 in a month!


----------



## byu (Mar 28, 2009)

3x3 10/12 average: 16.87

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sat Mar 28 15:39:45 PDT 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 16.87

Fastest Time: 13.10
Slowest Time: 20.87
Standard Deviation: 02.65 

Individual Times:
1) 13.79 L2 R' D2 F' B2 L' F2 U D' L' U2 R' U2 L' D' L2 B2 U2 D2 F' U' R2 U2 D2 R
2) 19.44 U B' L' D R F' R2 B' R' D B2 R' L' U D' B U' B' L2 U R' B2 R2 F' D'
3) 19.96 R2 D' F' R' F D2 F' B L2 F' L' D' U' L' B2 U B' U2 R' F' U F' L' B2 U2
4) 15.36 B' U2 R F' L B U' L' R F2 B' R2 D' R L' U' D' L' D R' L' B' U2 F B'
5) 13.10 R2 B2 R2 L D2 B2 U L2 B' U B2 U' F2 D F' L' U L F2 U L B2 L2 D R'
6) 16.76 F' L B U B' U2 L2 D U2 L' D U2 F2 L' U L B L2 B R2 B L2 U' L' R'
7) 16.43 L U' D' B2 D R D F L R' F2 D' R2 F U L' B U2 F' U L' D F2 R2 U
8) 15.64 F' D' F' L2 F B' R' D' F D' F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' U' B2 R2 D' U B' L' F2
9) 18.68 B' F2 U L2 F B' U' F' R2 F U B2 D R2 B L' F2 L R' D' B D' B2 D2 L2
10) 18.81 F' D F' R2 B2 R U2 L' R F2 U F2 R' U' F L D2 L D2 U' B2 D' L' R' U2
11) 20.87 B' R2 U R2 F' D2 F L2 D B' U F L U' D R' F2 B L U2 D' B2 R' U2 B
12) 13.62 F2 B' R2 U' F' D R F2 B' R' F' B' L D' L R' U' R F U R' F2 L' F B'

13.10 was a PLL skip. I'm getting so much better! I think the 4x4 work helps a lot.


----------



## Faz (Mar 29, 2009)

OH

Average: 25.17
Standard Deviation: 1.57
Best Time: 23.08
Worst Time: 30.53
Individual Times:
23.20, 26.92, 24.14, 27.30, 30.53, 23.55, 24.50, 25.11, 27.11, 23.08, 23.30, 26.52, 35.09

sq1

Average: 39.04
Standard Deviation: 6.44
Best Time: 29.70
Worst Time: 52.75
Individual Times:
29.77, 45.73, 34.05, 49.67, 48.67, 39.64, 37.58, 36.23, (52.75), (29.70), 35.38, 33.64


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 17.86

Fastest Time: 14.47
Slowest Time: 28.98
Standard Deviation: 02.52 

Individual Times:
1) 19.53 R2 L' B D2 F' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' R' U2 B2 U B2 F D R U B D2 U'
2) 18.56 B' R2 B2 R' F2 B R2 L F B' R' B2 R' L U2 D2 L' R' D2 L B' R' U' R F2
3) 15.30 L2 R' U2 R2 F U D' B U' B R L' D' R2 F2 U2 L' F' R2 U2 B' U2 D F L
4) 15.95 R2 L' F' B2 D F' U R2 B' F U F U2 R' U2 B2 D' R L' B U F2 R2 L2 F2
5) 16.80 L' F' D2 U F R B R L' U R2 B U B' F U' F D U L2 B2 D' F' U2 R
6) 24.34 F L' U' D' R2 L F' D' F D' B2 U2 L2 F' B2 R' F' U R B' F D2 U B' R'
7) 16.81 F2 R F U' D' R' U2 R' B2 L U' B' D2 B R' F2 R' F' D2 B F' R U' D2 B2
8) 19.61 B' L2 F2 D F2 U' F' U F' B U D R L' D' B L2 R' F R' D L R' U2 F2
9) 15.95 U F' B2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 U' R D B2 D2 B L' U L B F R2 D2 U2 F B2 D2
10) 28.98 F2 L B2 F' U L' B2 R2 F2 U L' D B D2 L U R' D U2 R U R' F U F
11) 15.64 B F U R B2 R' F2 L' R F' D L2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B' F R B' U' L2
12) 16.59 R2 D B R' B U F2 R2 F' U' L2 R F R D2 L R2 B' U' F B2 L' R2 D R'
13) 20.22 R' F' L2 R' F2 L2 R B' L' B' F2 D B R L' D L' D U B' U L2 R' U' L2
14) 17.05 L2 D' U' R' F2 L' D F2 B2 R' U L2 D R L' D2 F' D' F' D' F' B L2 R2 U'
15) 16.69 B U2 R2 L B2 R U2 R B' L U2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 L' F B R2 L2 D U2 R B
16) 17.70 F2 D' B U L2 D F R B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' B' L2 F2 D' U' L D2 U L2
17) 18.55 R2 L' U' L2 D' U L2 U B' R' D' L' R' U2 B' R F2 U' D' F' D U B' U B'
18) 16.91 F2 R L' F D U R' F D2 B' U L2 B2 D L' U' F2 B' U2 D F' U' R' D2 B
19) 15.22 L F' L' U' R' L' F2 U R2 D F L' U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' D2 L2 D' B2 F D2 U2
20) 19.19 D L' B' L' D' B' U2 L2 F R' U F R' F B D R D' U' B F' D L' R' U
21) 16.31 D F2 R2 D' R2 U D2 R' U D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R D R2 U' R2 F2 L D' U
22) 19.41 U2 R D2 L2 U' L2 D2 B U' L' U D' R2 B2 F' D2 B2 L U2 R' B F2 D' R F
23) 14.52 D L U F D F2 L2 D U R2 L2 F2 L B' D' R2 U2 F' D' F U' D' F L B
24) 19.45 R' D' R D R2 L2 D2 L2 F D' B' U2 F D2 U' F2 L R D R' U D2 R' L' F
25) 15.88 D2 F' L R U2 L2 F L' D2 U' F2 L' D2 B' D R2 U D2 B2 R B' F2 D' F L'
26) 15.72 B' U B2 U2 B R' L B2 R' F2 L B D2 B R' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F U D
27) 18.97 L D' U' R D' L' D2 U' F D2 U2 R2 U2 R F' L' R' U D L2 B F' R2 D2 R
28) 15.52 D R D' U' F2 B D R' L B2 U2 F' L' F R' B' R' L' U D B' D2 B L' D
29) 17.98 F2 R2 B F2 R U D2 R B R' D2 L' U' D B2 D U R L2 F L R D' R' B'
30) 19.14 D L U' F2 R L2 F B2 U D2 R U D2 B2 U' F R U L' U' B2 L D2 B2 F2
31) 18.70 U' B' D2 F' R D' B2 L F D F D2 B R B U R U2 F L' F R L2 B2 U2
32) 15.86 L' D B R F L U2 F2 D2 R' F2 B2 D2 L' R F2 B D2 U2 B D2 B2 U L B
33) 18.11 R2 B' D' U2 B2 D L' F B U2 R2 F' L D2 F D R U' B F' D F2 B2 U B
34) 17.80 R F2 U' F2 D2 B L R' U F B D2 F D F' R' D2 R D B D R L2 B F2
35) 18.55 B2 D' B2 F R L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' F U2 B2 L B2 F D2 U' B' L2 D2 L2 B2 D
36) 16.83 U L2 R' B' F' U' F' B' U2 B' F' L' R' F2 L' R F2 B' R F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2
37) 15.97 U' B D F D U2 R2 U2 B' L R D L B' U2 F' U' D R2 F' B2 U' L' D' U
38) 16.59 L2 D' L B' L F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' R2 L B' L' F2 L D' F2 L' B' L' B2 U2 R
39) 15.70 B2 R' D' B2 U R2 F R U' F L' D2 U' B' F2 R2 U F2 R' B R D' F' U R'
40) 18.33 B2 U B R D2 F2 D F D R F2 B2 U2 D B U2 B' D F2 D2 R' L F' D' R2
41) 20.80 D' L' D B2 R' D' L2 B R' F2 L' F D B2 R2 F' D' F2 R2 U R' D B2 F2 L2
42) 17.25 L2 D' L2 U B L2 F L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 F' R F2 U' D' L2 B R B2 L2 R'
43) 14.47 B D' B U2 F2 B' D2 R U2 R2 L' D U2 L D' U2 B2 L D' L2 R' U2 F B U
44) 20.31 U2 L' D F' U2 R' U' F2 B2 R B' D' F2 R' F' R2 B' R' D2 F2 R D' U2 F U
45) 15.41 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D F2 B' D2 R' F' L' U L B L R D2 R' D U2 B' L2 R B2
46) 16.94 U2 L D2 U F' B2 D2 B2 L2 U R D2 U2 L F2 R B D' F L2 R' B' D L2 F
47) 19.03 B' R2 B U D B' L' F' D2 L2 D2 B2 L R F L B' R U B' U2 L' R' B D2
48) 17.59 B' F D R U' B2 U L2 U L2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 F R' B2 D B2 F' D R2 L' B
49) 20.83 L2 R2 B U B' R U L B L2 D' R' B2 U' F B2 L B' R' L' D2 U' R2 B' D'
50) 19.42 U2 F' B R' F2 L2 U' R' L B L U R' D F' L' D2 L' R2 F' D2 R2 L2 D2 B'

Sub-18!!!

Best average 10/12 was 17.10


----------



## Novriil (Mar 29, 2009)

My accomplishments are the same.. all around 40 sec.
But my friend made an accomplishment... He solved rubics cube... and thats an accomplishment... It was totali scrambled and he was just jokeing and turning it. He don't know ANY algs and no methods. Just lucked the cube together... It's amazing... what's the percent of solving like that? 1/100000000000000000 ?


----------



## CubeThing (Mar 29, 2009)

I know this is noobish but i just got my first sub minute time!!!!

57.62


----------



## Novriil (Mar 29, 2009)

CubeThing said:


> I know this is noobish but i just got my first sub minute time!!!!
> 
> 57.62



Witch method do you use? I got almost the same time with old algs.

Yippikayeeee mutthhaafukkaaa  35.77 sec

Like how the hell my fingers are so fast?? crazy luckkk


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2009)

1:47.63 on Megaminx...

Wow.

Edit: 1:53.80 2:07.81 1:56.65 = 1:59.42 average!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 29, 2009)

sune cll learnt...
dammit i hate the recognition bleah.


----------



## rubiks99 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Beginner TRUST and WORK you are good let's go*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Return of the cube on this planet -1- the web -2- Guimond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2YW5DhRjoE

A world of old cuber and unconscious hid his name before 2003 simply to have little over-estimated the value of the high level cuber too much whereas the genius of teenager is enough to reach the world records.

Answer simply why that its domain name is rubikscuberecord com is off and not for sale
(Gaétan Guimond) and that it had a photograph of the national championship of 1982 on its site whereas the championship of the world returned to the same place in 2003.

Nobody had made a cube without looking before him.

Here what no old cubists forever known as normal it there only Fridrich and Petrus which returned on the finalists of 1982

This world is sold in English the universal language but Gaetan was seen on fox TV by thousands of anybody and the impact was hidden.

The cube is a symbol of frustration and it took the best way of causing the challenge of the play in the world.

The intelligence and human quality deserve to be recognized. Come at his place to read the messages received on its hotmail you all will include/understand but to reflect should be enough.

To invent a new fast method is not also difficult now since
information is available in great number.


A great lack of respect not for the cube 2x2x2 but well the corners of a cube that even nobody controls perfectly. To find more the small number of movement is its signature not the stop watch.

The cube 3x3x3 (rubik's cube) is only one cube among the others but the corner is the heart of each cube. 

Popular visitor video on youtube = link nice video or not 
Dan Brown video perfect exemple and nice video too 

Macky Shutaro 12 years old WC cube master
Gary Kasparov 22 years old WC chess master

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2YW5DhRjoE 8:28 

resume little bit video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLXNAS8Xje8 2:55


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm your post was so long I'm not even really sure, what is the accomplishment? Being the first to blindsolve a cube is pretty impressive if it's true (although I haven't been around long enough to be able to decide that) but you don't seem to have done anything since then except progressively go more and more insane.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 29, 2009)

Gparker said:


> and a sepreat accomplishment, i learned 2 look oll 2 gen  for OH, same thing for pll but 2 look only, now i have to find a new F perm and a couple of R's



F perm: x R2 U R U' R' y R' U' R U x U2 R U' R' U R

Left R perm: U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R Uw' z x' U' R2 R' (or for the last moves starting at Uw' you can do D' R' U2 R') This can be sub-3 easily after some practice.

Right R perm: I do it the same as my 2H one...just takes practice.

Also, do not use 2 gen for all of your 2 look algs, some are slow, like headlights as a 2 gen.

Do it from the back and solve with: R2 Uw' y R U2 R' D R U2 R

For others like the one solved Rw U R' U' z U' R z' R U' x', do not do those 2 gen...they are much faster the way stated above.
________________________________
Accomplishment:
5x5 is fun once you become faster, I got a 2:00.00...sub-2 soon!


----------



## leeho (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay ----- New PB

JNetCube Best Average for Sun Mar 29 17:05:54 BST 2009 -----

Average: 15.95

Fastest Time: 12.05
Slowest Time: 20.14
Standard Deviation: 01.93

Individual Times:
1) 17.39 
2) 17.48 
3) 13.44 
4) 18.97 
5) 12.89 
6) 16.06 
7) 17.11 
8) 14.94 
9) (20.14) 
10) (12.05) 
11) 16.52 
12) 14.66


----------



## Gparker (Mar 29, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > and a sepreat accomplishment, i learned 2 look oll 2 gen  for OH, same thing for pll but 2 look only, now i have to find a new F perm and a couple of R's
> ...



thank you emmerson, those algs are crazy good!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 29, 2009)

No prob


----------



## Novriil (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG!!!! this is SOOOOOOO UNBELIVEABLE!! 34.95 PB already amazing
Statistics for 03-29-2009 20:33:04

Cubes Solved: 8/10
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 44.33
Standard Deviation: 4.88
Best Time: 34.95
Worst Time: 50.88
Individual Times:
1.	47.17	B' L' B' L' R' B F D' L R' B' F L D2 U R' F L R' U L' R B' F2 D'
2.	46.67	B F R2 D U L' R' U F2 R' D' U L R2 B' F L2 R D2 B R' B2 F R' F2
3.	DNF	D L' R D' B F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L U' F' D' F2 D U2 B D B2 R D2 R2 F2 U'
4.	50.88	F' L' R B F2 D B F' L' R' D' B2 F' D U' B' F' U B' L R' U2 L D F
5.	38.38	L' R' U L2 D' F' D B2 L2 R B D2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 L2 B' F U B' U2 L F
6.	43.44	U' L R2 B R B' F' L' F2 R F R' D2 B2 F2 D' U B2 D U' B2 L R2 B F2
7.	46.81	D' U2 F U' L' U2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F L' D2 F2 D' U F2 U B2 U F2 U R2
8.	DNF	D2 F2 L' R2 B' R U2 F2 D R2 B' R2 D B2 L' F2 U' R D' U F2 D2 L' R2 U'
9.	46.31	B' F D2 U2 B2 D' F2 D2 U B F L' R2 F R2 B2 R' D U' L' B' F' L R2 U'
10.	34.95	U2 L2 R' B2 U2 F R U B' R U2 B2 L' R' F D2 F' L2 F R2 F2 D U2 L2 D


like here u can see... my times are VERY diffrent with diffrent scrambles


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 29, 2009)

I got the V-perm memorized today. That makes just 2 more algs until full PLL, the Ns! I am so excited, especially since I found some really good algs for both of them.


----------



## mande (Mar 29, 2009)

First sub-20 avg of 5
(22.10), (18.58), 20.22, 19.69, 19.57 = 19.83
All were full step solves


----------



## rubiks99 (Mar 29, 2009)

realisation ? The return of the cube 100% between 1982-2003 the cube is dead. rubikscuberecord my domain name not sale 

I'm the first cuber blindfolded 1993 (TQS montreal tv) and 1999 (fox tv) 

canada quebec montreal THE RETURN OF CUBE 

http://www.youtube.com/user/angel9864


----------



## rubiks99 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Open your eye*

realisation ? The return of the cube 100% between 1982-2003 the cube is dead. rubikscuberecord my domain name not sale 

I'm the first cuber blindfolded 1993 (TQS montreal tv) and 1999 (fox tv) 

canada quebec montreal THE RETURN OF CUBE 

http://www.youtube.com/user/angel9864


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2009)

FINALLY!


Average: 59.85
Standard Deviation: 2.53
Best Time: 55.92
Worst Time: 1:06.16
Individual Times:
1.	(55.92)	
2.	57.14	
3.	1:05.64	
4.	(1:06.16)	
5.	1:01.72	
6.	1:01.45	
7.	59.42	
8.	59.22	
9.	1:00.94
10.	58.45
11.	57.27
12.	57.22


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 30, 2009)

8.26 non lucky

R' D B' R2 D R' D2 U2 L' B R2 B' D2 U L' R2 D' R' D U2 F2 L2 F L' R

z' D U2 L U' L' U M' U2 L' U L
M' U R2 U M U2 r U R' M' U' M2 U2 r' U' r
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U M U' M' U M U M U'
M' U2 M' U'

....im speechless


----------



## dChan (Mar 30, 2009)

Statistics for 03-29-2009 19:23:20

Average: 16.92
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 13.48
Worst Time: 20.92
Individual Times:
1.	15.90	D' R' B' F L B2 L2 B L' D' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L R2 B F R2 F2 L' D' U'
2.	16.90	F' D2 R2 U' B L' R' B2 F2 L' R' B' F' D2 L R' F' R' D' B2 F' L2 R2 B F'
3.	17.50	L2 D U2 L2 D' R2 D U2 L R' F' R' B' F R U B2 F R D' U2 R U2 F R'
4.	15.49	L D2 B' F D L R B2 D2 L2 R' D U2 L2 R' D2 U B2 F U2 L B' F2 L U'
5.	18.53	L' U2 R2 D B2 L2 R' B' U' B2 F L' D L2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 B R2 D2 L' U F2
6.	(13.48)	F2 L R F' D2 L R2 B' L' R' B2 F' L2 R' U B2 F2 R2 B F D2 R B2 R' F'
7.	16.52	B' F' R' F D' R2 F D' B F U' B2 U' R F' D2 B' L' B' F2 D2 R D2 F2 L'
8.	16.72	F' D U2 L R F' L R B' F2 U' B' R2 B' U2 R2 F' L' R B2 F' L R D U'
9.	(20.92)	F' L2 R' B F' D U2 F R' D U L R' D L' R' D2 L' R2 D' F' D B' F' R2
10.	15.36	D2 L B' U R U2 R2 D' R2 B' R2 D' L2 B' F2 D L2 U' F L R2 F R' B2 L'
11.	17.62	L R U F U2 R2 D2 U B F' D2 L R' D L R' D' U B F' R' D2 U' F' R'
12.	18.70	F D U B' L B' F' L' R2 B2 L' D U2 B2 F2 U L' R B2 F' L B U2 R2 U'

I screwed up toward the end (starting with the 20) after realizing I was going to get a new PB average but at least it still got under my last PB average of 16.96. The solves were all fairly smooth and only marred by my bad recognition time which causes me to pause here and there. I'm just happy to have gotten another 16 second average though. I'm almost on my way to being fast.

EDIT: Oh, yeah, I also have a non-lucky/non-easy 12.76 solve today. It was super smooth and ended with a J-perm which, I guess, can be considered easy but other than that it was a fairly normal solve. Not really my fastest, but at least it's another 12!

@BigGreen: WOAH! 8.26?!?!? You are getting too good with that method.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2009)

rubiks99 said:


> I'm the first cuber blindfolded 1993 (TQS montreal tv) and 1999 (fox tv)



Looking at http://www.recordholders.org/en/records/rubik-blindfold.html it says John White solved a cube blindfolded in 1981.

On http://cubeland.free.fr/records/records.htm we find a bit more info, it says "John White, a student in second year of mathematics at Warwick's university solved the Rubik's Cube in his back in 136 seconds (after examining it during 10 minutes)". This is also mentioned in the Rubik's Cube Newsletter, Vol. 1 No. 3, from winter 1983.

I wasn't around at the time, of course, but do you have any evidence against this claim?


PS: Oh yeah, an accomplishment. I did 5x5 OH in 3:08.17 (UWR yet again, still want sub3), and <r,u,f> in 1:07.07 (also three 1:09s).


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 30, 2009)

First average in about a week.

Statistics for 03-30-2009 15:07:09

Average: 11.32
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 9.89
Worst Time: 12.72
Individual Times:
11.94, 11.34, 11.17, 11.28, 11.65, (12.72), 11.03, 11.85, (9.89), 11.11, 11.14, 10.64


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 30, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> First average in about a week.
> 
> Statistics for 03-30-2009 15:07:09
> 
> ...


wow thats amazing....


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 30, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> First average in about a week.
> 
> Statistics for 03-30-2009 15:07:09
> 
> ...



wow sweet SD.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 30, 2009)

I know rite, my goal is to get sub 0.2 SD by end of spring break,


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2009)

6x6 OH in 8:23.22.

Mirror blocks no-inspection BLD in 3:00.42.

EDIT: 1:06.73 <r,u,f>.
EDIT: 1:06.19 <r,u,f> LOL


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 30, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> I know rite, my goal is to get sub 0.2 SD by end of spring break,



Very very easy goal to accomplish.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 30, 2009)

Average: 37.77 (Record )

Fastest Time: 30.14
Slowest Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 05.76

Individual Times:
1) 45.52 
2) 36.05 
3) 47.62 
4) 31.25 
5) 34.36 
6) 40.62 
7) (30.14) 
8) (DNF \ CW Edge Perm) 
9) 38.98 
10) 30.19 
11) 33.83 
12) 39.30


----------



## Novriil (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow  That's an accomplishment  I can do F2L with metronome very fast  only few days ago I was struggeling (hard, I thinks it's spelled wrongly :S) with 40 (tempo) and now I did 100 with no problem.. 

Also I am doing the "sunday contest" scrambles. I've done 8 and my average is 9 sec better than last week. GREAT!!
Last week: 61	Uku Kruusamägi	Estonia	49.32	(54.47), 54.36, (36.42), 50.00, 54.19, 47.22, 52.30, 48.98, 48.94, 38.66, 47.53, 51.02

now when I have done 8 (I had to go away and I was in a rush) then my average is 40 sec... best time 35 so-far (VERY GOOD!) and worst 44 sec(also a good time).

// OMG  With sunday scramble I got 34.09 right now!!! OMFGOMFG! very gooooooooooood! My PB!! SOHÄPPPIIII!


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Mar 30, 2009)

wow, 3x3 average of 100 at _exactly_ 16.00. w00t


----------



## Novriil (Mar 30, 2009)

JEJEJEJE  YUHHUUU!!!
32.08!!! this is IMPOSSIBLE :O unbeliveable... just SO crazy... 2 PB-s in a row... my average of 11 is right now 39. I'll 12 and then will see what's the new record... it will be in my signature.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 30, 2009)

i dont know if ill ever stop spazzing out.


Statistics for 03-30-2009 16:55:36

Average: 24.60
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 19.38
Worst Time: 31.25
Individual Times:
1.	25.27	B' F U L' B F2 L2 R B F2 D' U2 F2 U2 B' F D' U2 B' L2 D' L2 U2 L2 R'
2.	24.38	B2 F' L2 R D2 U2 R2 F R2 D U' B2 D2 B U L R2 D' U2 R2 B' F R' U2 F2
3.	27.28	B' L R D U' B2 R' D U R D2 R D U2 F2 D B' F2 L2 R2 D L D2 B U
4.	23.70	D L' D' U B2 F2 U L R' U' F' R B F2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 R' D' R2 D' B2 L'
5.	24.70	L2 F2 L B' L' B2 U B' U' L2 R' B2 U2 B F' L' R F2 D' U B' F L B F
6.	(31.25)	B' F R2 D' B' F L R2 B2 F2 L2 B F' L2 D' B' F' D' L2 R2 F R D U F
7.	21.98	L' R' D2 F' L2 R F' R' B' L' R2 D2 U' L F' U' B2 R' D B' F' D U' L' R
8.	25.00	D' B' U' L' R F' D' U2 L2 B' R2 F D U' L' F' L2 F2 L' D2 U L D' U B2
9.	22.67	D U2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 F L' B2 D F' D2 U B' F R U' L R2 B' U2 B2 U2
10.	24.36	L' R' D' U' L' R2 D' U L R' B2 F2 R' D' U2 L' B F' D' U' B2 F' R2 F2 L
11.	26.64	U L2 B F U' L2 U' R B R' D2 L D2 U R' U2 L' R D' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2
12.	(19.38)	D U2 L' R B' L' D' U' L D U2 B F2 U' L2 R2 F D2 U' B F2 R2 U L D


Second non lucky sub 20 ever! and sub 25 avg of 12 !!!!!! this is unebelievable


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 30, 2009)

Woah, I just realised. I know full PLL! I'm not perfect or anything, but I know all of the algs. Just need to work on the Ns and 2 of the Gs a little, and then practice, practice, practice. And then learn CLL or COLL. It feels really good to be done with it.


----------



## byu (Mar 30, 2009)

I've finally learned 1/2 of the OLLs (there's an odd number, so I actually know a little more than a half)! Just another half more to go...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2009)

10 more OLL's to go...


----------



## blade740 (Mar 31, 2009)

[16:04:16] <%Eidolon> .stats Eidolon
[16:04:17] <micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 14.90, 15.02, 15.61, (17.86), (14.52), 15.56, 17.09, 16.16, 14.99, 16.71, 16.15, 14.53
[16:04:17] <micro501> Eidolon's Average: 15.67, Best Time: 14.52 Worst Time: 17.86

More Square-1


----------



## PeterV (Mar 31, 2009)

New 3x3x3 PB: 22.05 full step. There was nothing exceptionally easy about the solve except the cross.


----------



## shicklegroober (Mar 31, 2009)

Learned last N perm giving me full PLL and got new PB of 39.45 non-lucky solve today  Pretty hyped.


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 31, 2009)

3:17 on 6x6


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Finally finished learning all of CLL  

Time to practice like crazy.

Edit: might as well just edit, new PB average of 12 (2x2)

Statistics for 03-30-2009 23:09:11

Average: 5.66
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 3.96
Worst Time: 8.56
Individual Times:
1.	5.65	U' F2 U' R' U' R' F U2 R U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F' U F R' F' U F2 U2 R2 F
2.	5.75	F' R2 F U F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' F R' U' R2 F' R' U F2
3.	5.96	U R2 F' U R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R F' U' F R U F2 U' F U' F' U R U2 R'
4.	(3.96)	U2 F2 R F' R' U' F2 R2 F U R U' F' R F2 U2 F' R U' R F U R U2 F
5.	5.53	R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' F' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R U R2 F2 U F R' F2
6.	6.13	R' U' F2 R' U' F' U2 R2 F U2 F' U F' R' U F' R' F' U' R' F U2 R F U
7.	6.71	R2 F' R2 F' U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U F' R' U' F R F R2 U2 R2 F' U' R2
8.	4.78	R' U2 R F2 U R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F' R U' R' F2 R2 U F U' F R2 F U F'
9.	(8.56)	R2 F R' F2 U' R' U F R U' R U' F2 R U2 F R' F R2 F2 U' R U2 R' U'
10.	7.61	U2 F2 R F2 U R2 U F' U' R F R2 U' R F' R U' F' U2 F2 U' F U2 F U'
11.	4.16	F2 R F R2 F R' U2 F2 U' F R2 F R' F' U' R2 U' R F U2 R2 U' F R' U2
12.	4.31	F' R2 U' F R' F' U R U2 R' F' U' F2 R' U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 R U2 R' U' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2009)

My one big accomplishment at the Ohio Open:

I'm now the only person in the world with successful solves in every official WCA event.

The big disappointment that went with it:

I'm still missing one number - an average with feet. I hit the reset button on the timer while stopping my second solve. (It was about 2:30 or so, I think.)


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> My one big accomplishment at the Ohio Open:
> 
> I'm now the only person in the world with successful solves in every official WCA event.
> 
> ...



Totally awesome Mike! Don't worry about the feet average, you'll get it soon!

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, there's only one? I'm surprised. Good job being the first Mike!

In a related note, as of right now there are only TWO users on hi-games who have competed in everything. Me and Jim Lin. And I'm the only one who's in the top hundred list on everything 

Also: 2:54.89 no-inspection mirror blocks BLD.


----------



## byu (Mar 31, 2009)

I've competed in everything! I just haven't succeeded 6x6-10x10, and I think there's one other game i haven't done.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, yeah, that's what I mean... you have to actually complete each event


----------



## Benc (Mar 31, 2009)

3x3x3 New PB: Almost a sub-40, damn!: _0:40.80_ (PLL skip!)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 31, 2009)

Finally beat my 5x5 single.... 1:53.09


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 31, 2009)

avg of 20: Statistics for 03-31-2009 17:22:45

Cubes Solved: 20/20
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 11.11
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 7.72
Worst Time: 12.90
Individual Times:
11.66, (12.90), 11.28, 10.67, 12.62, 11.46, 12.45, 12.05, 11.70, 10.18, 10.98, 12.25, (7.72), 9.87, 11.24, 11.14, 11.22, 9.40, 11.43, 10.05

7.72 was pll skip  other solves are all nonlucky...
Best RA :[ : Statistics for 03-31-2009 17:23:47

Average: 10.72
Standard Deviation: 0.74
Best Time: 7.72
Worst Time: 12.25
Individual Times:
11.70, 10.18, 10.98, (12.25), (7.72), 9.87, 11.24, 11.14, 11.22, 9.40, 11.43, 10.05

Best RA of 5: Statistics for 03-31-2009 17:24:00

Average: 10.34
Standard Deviation: 0.47
Best Time: 7.72
Worst Time: 12.25
Individual Times:
10.18, 10.98, (12.25), (7.72), 9.87


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> My one big accomplishment at the Ohio Open:
> 
> I'm now the only person in the world with successful solves in every official WCA event.
> 
> ...



Stupid new regulations (plus a DNF at 5x5 BLD)...


----------



## MaO (Mar 31, 2009)

new PB 30.65 s
almost sub-30!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 31, 2009)

Square1 average of 12

27.78, 30.02, 26.83, 35.80, (25.14), 34.44, (1:07.80), 34.03, 29.66, 49.14, 54.19, 28.59

= *35.05*

Average record by about 5 seconds!

Square1 is fun with a little practise! 

Only 2 solves had parity! 

average of the first 5 solves was *28.21 *!


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't wait to get my square-1.
*Takes laptop outside and sits by mailbox.*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 31, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I can't wait to get my square-1.
> *Takes laptop outside and sits by mailbox.*



Haha, nice 

It's really fun when you've learnt a few algs.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 31, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to get my square-1.
> ...



Eh, not really. But it's a puzzle worth trying to solve by yourself.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 31, 2009)

First sub-minute 4x4! 59.58 (no parity) on c4y 4x4.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 31, 2009)

my anti-accomplishment (cos I don't think there's a place to post this otherwise)
My times haven't droped at all for 4 months 
then again, I do ~5 cubes a day xD Free Running dominating my life atm O.O


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 31, 2009)

I got some really good times today.
Average of 12:
Average: 33.15

Fastest Time: 28.89
Slowest Time: 41.75
Standard Deviation: 02.71

Individual Times:
1) (28.89) U B' L2 F' B R B U' L D F L R' B L2 U D2 L R B' F2 R2 L2 B' L
2) 28.99 F2 R2 B R2 D2 U R2 B' D' R' F2 U B F U2 L2 R' U' F2 U2 D' B F' U R'
3) 32.55 L D' L U2 B' U F2 B2 D' B' R' F2 R2 B' U' L' F' D' L2 U2 D L' F R' B'
4) 35.83 D2 L' R' D' L2 D2 F L2 R' U2 D F' R U R' U' R F2 D B2 F' L2 D F' D'
5) 36.88 U' B D' B2 F D' B R' U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L B D2 R' D B' F2 R D2
6) (41.75) L' R' B L' D B2 F D U' F U F' R B2 U' R F U B2 F' L U2 B' U' L
7) 34.50 F2 U' L' B' F2 D2 F R L' U2 D2 L2 B2 L B2 F L R2 U' D' F2 L2 U B2 L'
8) 32.37 B' U' D' R2 D' L' R' B R' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B R2 F2 B2 R D2 L D2 B2 D
9) 31.00 R' F' B' L R B' D2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' D' R' U2 L' D F' L' U2
10) 32.21 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 R L B' R2 L2 F' D B' U2 F2 L2 D L2 F R' F2 B D' F2 R2
11) 36.65 L B2 U' B2 U D' R D2 U' R' F2 D2 B' F D' L D' R' D2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2
12) 30.50 D' U F' R' D B R D F D B U' B' U' B2 L R' B2 D2 B' F2 R2 U' D' L2

And my session average time:
Cubes Solved: 26 
Average: 34.78

Fastest Time: 28.89
Slowest Time: 41.75
Standard Deviation: 03.72 

The average of 12 is a new record for me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=146



At least it's an improvement...


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 31, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=146
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's an improvement...



6.xx centers, ~10s edges, bad 3x3 stage. Crazy solve.


----------



## doubleagent3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Solved a cube in 49 sec. which is like beast for me. now my average is like from 1min to 1min 20 sec.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=146
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's an improvement...



hahahahahahahahahaha

Nice time, though, I wish I could get a 30 :O


----------



## Bob (Apr 1, 2009)

Another mid-17 average of 10, but no PR.
New average of 100: 19.00 seconds
New average of 5: 16.24 seconds
(15.34) 16.84 (21.22) 16.28 15.68

That would have been nice on Saturday afternoon so I wouldn't have lost a dollar to Dene. :\


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 1, 2009)

I finally got a sub 1:30 5x5 solve: 1:28.22


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

Petrus 3x3 solves:
Single: 18.44
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=single&name=WF Petrus

Average: 23.87
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=WF+Petrus

Still about 6 seconds slower that Fridrich. The solves were just for speed. The move count is probably worse than my Fridrich move count.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 1, 2009)

pb average of 5, 4x4
somewhat on form..

57.82, (54.67), 59.37, (1:12.19), 56.82 ==> 58.00 average


----------



## TMOY (Apr 1, 2009)

New 5^3 PB: 2:11.81. Previous PB beaten by 17 seconds


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=157349#post157349
learned full MGLS.


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=157349#post157349
> learned full MGLS.



How fast is it?

EDIT: Beat my old PB of 12.65 with a new one of 12.47!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a RIDICULOUS session on 4x4 today. I seriously broke my average of 12 PB, like, ten times. And no, this isn't an April Fools joke.

Best average of 12 (I'm NOT this good! really!):
Average: 51.12
Standard Deviation: 2.75
52.22 52.17 47.71 51.88 47.26 53.18 48.49 (46.86) (1:03.85) 56.40 52.89 49.05

Best average of 5 (sub-50! wtf)
Average: 49.21
Standard Deviation: 1.95
51.88 47.26 (53.18) 48.49 (46.86)


EDIT: Later I got a 9.32 3x3 single (PLLskip). Crazy.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 2, 2009)

I obtained a 7x7x7 
Lets get sub 10


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Uhh... What? (2x2)

Pretty easy scrambles, but still... (First sub-5)

Statistics for 04-01-2009 21:51:32

Average: 4.81
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 4.09
Worst Time: 7.06
Individual Times:
1.	(7.06)	R F2 R' U' F R' F' R' F2 U' R' F' U F R' U' F R2 F2 U' R F U' R2 F'
2.	4.53	R2 U' R' U' R2 F' U R' F2 U F U' F R F R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R U'
3.	5.68	F' U F2 R' F U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F' U' F U' R2 U2 F U'
4.	(4.09)	F R' F U F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 U R' F R F U F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2
5.	4.22	U2 F R' U R' U' R2 F R F2 U2 R' F' R' F2 R F' U R2 F U2 F2 R F2 R2


----------



## Jai (Apr 2, 2009)

AMAZING OH PB average:
17.79, 19.69, 19.37, 18.22, 18.33, 17.93, 18.58, (20.15), 17.90, 18.48, (15.77), 18.94 = 18.52


----------



## Faz (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been failing at 3x3 lately, but at least I still have a little ability left.
This was a great average, but about a month ago, it would have been normal.
Too much big cube practicing.

Average: 12.96 sec.
Individual Times: 11.89, (15.20), 11.53, 14.19, (11.53), 13.94, 11.80, 13.13, 13.69, 15.19, 12.45, 11.81

PS: Funny thing is, only one 12 second solve in there.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 2, 2009)

Jai said:


> AMAZING OH PB average:
> 17.79, 19.69, 19.37, 18.22, 18.33, 17.93, 18.58, (20.15), 17.90, 18.48, (15.77), 18.94 = 18.52



oh my goddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Ellis (Apr 2, 2009)

15.93 average of 12! First sub-16! This was actually RA but of only 13 solves, the first solve being 20.xx

15.29, 18.24, 16.22, 14.26, 17.68, (18.45), 15.77, 15.19, (13.84), 18.09, 14.71, 13.87

Solves are actually in reverse order, which is why I couldn't continue for a better RA


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 2, 2009)

6x6 average of 12 PB (including single PB):

Average: 3:49,51
Standard Deviation: 11,42
Best Time: 3:26,03
Worst Time: 4:14,11
Individual Times:

3:52,10, 3:51,89, (3:26,03), 3:29,84, 3:46,40, 3:47,95, (4:14,11), 3:30,16, 4:08,80, 3:55,12, 3:59,48, 3:53,35


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 2, 2009)

Megaminx single and average record!

1:48.63, *1:40.27*, 1:49.35 = 1:46.08


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 2, 2009)

4x4 pb average, sandwich.

59.15, 56.96, 60.75, 61.58, 56.34, 60.83, (78.99), 57.16, 57.68, 61.93, (54.08), 59.78 ===>59.22

not much a pb...shaved like 0.5s? bleah.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 2, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



At least I think so.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm definitely not searching for any algs until I have solved it at least 5 times.

And a new pb! 25.90. Down about 1 second. All of the f2l pairs just seemed to magically come together.
Scramble: B R' L2 F' U' L' F' D U' R U2 L' B2 F2 L U2 R' B' R D2 L F U' B' U2


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2009)

G perms finished! Now I just have N perm to go.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Somewhat good average.

Average: 16.84 seconds
Individual Times: (14.81), 17.03, 16.80, 17.27, *(19.45)*, 15.75, 15.88, *19.45*, 17.47, 17.62, 16.14, 14.98

More cookie please.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Excuse this double post but...

Average: 16.35 seconds
Individual Times: 15.52, 16.88, (18.91), 17.00, 15.14, 16.86, 17.19, 15.58, 18.00, 15.88, 15.41, (13.08)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2009)

6x6 PB avg12. Last was like 3:35 or something, this is way better but it still felt a bit slow to me. I don't really have time to take 6x6 averages very often though XD

Average time: 3:09.51
3:04.64 (3:19.52) (2:53.59) 3:13.31 3:11.19 3:16.57 3:09.24 3:04.69 3:08.97 3:06.73 3:15.84 3:03.94


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Yaaaaay

First sub 5.5 of 12 

Statistics for 04-02-2009 22:50:30

Average: 5.41
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 3.33
Worst Time: 9.50
Individual Times:
blah blah blah 

EDIT: Rolled into this
The second last two are easy for CLL users 

Statistics for 04-02-2009 22:53:06

Average: 5.28
Standard Deviation: 0.76
Best Time: 3.33
Worst Time: 9.50
Individual Times:
1.	6.44	R' U' F' R F U2 R F2 U2 R F U2 R U2 F2 R U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' F' R2 U'
2.	5.55	F2 R' F' U F2 U R U F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 F' U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R U
3.	(9.50)	R2 U2 F R F' R' U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F R' F' R F2 R' U2 R2 F U2 F2 R2
4.	6.13	F2 U2 F U2 F' R' U F R' U F' R' F2 R2 U F R2 F2 R U F2 U' R U' F'
5.	4.36	F2 U' F' R F2 U R' F' R2 U' F' U' R' U F2 U2 F' U2 F U' R2 U F R' U'
6.	5.08	U R F' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U F R2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F U R U R2
7.	5.25	U2 R' U R U F2 U2 F' U R F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U F' U2 R U' F2 U R
8.	5.41	R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2 R F U R F U' R F2 U2 F2 R2 U F U' F' U F' U
9.	5.80	F U F U' F R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 F2 U R2 F R' U2 F R U' R U2 F2 U'
10.	3.71	F R F2 U' R2 F R2 U' R U2 R F' U R' F' R U2 R U' R F' R F' U R'
11.	(3.33)	U2 R' U' F' U' R F2 U2 R' F R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R U F' R' U2 R2 U2 F' R
12.	5.11	R' F' U2 R F2 R' F R' U2 R F' R' U R' U' R F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R U


----------



## Faz (Apr 3, 2009)

Getting back to my old self.

Average: 12.17
Standard Deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 10.19
Worst Time: 14.59
Individual Times:
10.56, 12.61, 12.12, (14.59), 14.44, 12.52, 10.80, 12.25, 12.59, 12.22, (10.19), 11.55


Also, PB - 9.12 non lucky, with z perm.


----------



## Escher (Apr 3, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.94
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 11.96
Worst Time: 15.70
Individual Times:
1.	13.52	D2 U2 R D' U B F' L' R' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' U B U L B' L2 F R2 B F'
2.	12.35	D' U' F2 D U2 L D2 U' B' F L2 U' L2 R D2 B L2 F2 R' B F' D2 U B R2
3.	14.46	F L' R2 D2 U2 B F R' F R' B F' D' R' U L' R D2 U2 R F D' R' U' B2
4.	11.96	L' F' L' D2 U2 B R' F2 R' B' D' U' L' U' F2 D U' L' R2 U' B U B D' F2
5.	15.70	L2 R B' L2 D2 F D2 F2 U' B' F U' R2 D' U F2 U2 R' D F2 D2 U B2 F2 R'
6.	13.76	B2 F2 L' R U R' B' R' F D2 F L' R' D' U2 R D2 U' R2 D' B L R2 D' U2
7.	12.94	L D2 U2 L2 U2 B R B' D U B' F2 L' R' B' F R2 D U2 R' U' B L2 B' F'
8.	15.23	B' D U F' L R D U' L2 F2 U L R' B' D U B' F2 D F L2 R2 U F' L'
9.	15.09	D' L2 R2 D' U2 B' D' F2 R2 D U' R' U2 R' D' U' B2 D' U' B' F' L2 B L B2
10.	13.20	B' F2 D B' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' D' U B F2 L' F' L2 R2 D2 R D' L2 D' U' B2
11.	15.00	L R D' R2 F' L' R U2 F' L' D U2 B' F2 D' F' L R' B2 F U' L B2 D U'
12.	14.08	B' D2 U2 L' D U B' F2 D U L2 B2 R U' L' B2 F2 R U B2 F D' R' B F2

Win.

EDIT
also, I think a PB of 5, non RA - 13.44 - the first 5 solves, that is.

EDIT 2

F2 R' F2 R2 B D' U' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L B D' U' L2 R B F L D U' L R

not particularly lucky, full step sub 10 - 9.82
(highlight to see solution)

cross + pair preservation : z2 L U' F' U' D R' 
first pair : y L U' L'
2nd pair : y' R' U' R
3rd pair : R U R' U L U L'
4th pair U y' R' U' R
OLL : (U) R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL : (U) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
42 moves = 4.27 tps


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2009)

First sub-3 one-handed 5x5 *ever*! 2:51.06!

I also got a 3:09 average of 5.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> First sub-3 one-handed 5x5 *ever*! 2:51.06!
> 
> I also got a 3:09 average of 5.



wow...
thats incredible! I can barely do that with both hands... 
You inspired me to do 4x4 OH. My ES is so lose that I just popped an internal piece OH... I can redux sub-2 but I can't do OParity OH.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

3x3x3 OH Slow turning

Average: 34.52
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 28.86
Worst Time: 43.72
Individual Times: 36.39, 31.48, 32.89, 36.38, 35.66, 34.30, (43.72), 35.24, (28.86), 34.45, 34.33, 34.03

Statistics for 04-03-2009 21:08:00

Cubes Solved: 25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 35.14
Standard Deviation: 3.90
Best Time: 28.86
Worst Time: 43.72
Individual Times: 29.03, 29.97, 40.09, 33.53, 33.14, 40.81+, 30.89, 31.91, 40.59, 34.99, 36.92, 39.22, 36.39, 31.48, 32.89, 36.38, 35.66, 34.30, (43.72), 35.24, (28.86), 34.45, 34.33, 34.03, 39.72

I hope I'm at least 5 seconds faster fast turning. I'll try tomorrow.
By slow turning, I mean Z perm in 4.5, by fast turning, I mean Z perm in 2.7.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2009)

I got a 38.57 4x4 solve :O :O :O :O :O

Got to PLL at 33, PLL was parity + A perm. Very nice redux/F2L (obviously).


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome Michael!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha, sorry to keep posting, but I decided to do a one-handed Ultimate Relay (2 3 4 5 6 7). The time was 28:12.23. I think this might even be better than the sum of my PBs for OH 2345 relay, OH 6x6, and OH 7x7. So it was REALLY good.


----------



## mazei (Apr 4, 2009)

FINALLY!! Some amazing times after such a long streak of 14s averages.

So basically, broke avg of 12 and 5 pb and got a sub-10 in the process.

Statistics for 04-04-2009 16:10:26

Average: 12.97
Standard Deviation: 1.30
Best Time: 9.91
Worst Time: 14.83
Individual Times:
1. 12.86 B R B' D B' L2 D2 R D' U2 B2 F U L' R F' L' B2 U2 L2 R' D U' R2 B2
2. 14.11 R2 B F2 L U' B' F R' B F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F' L R2 U2 L R' B2 F2 U'
3. 12.47 L' U' B' F2 U B2 R' F L D L' R2 F L F L2 B2 U R2 D' L F2 L' R' U
4. (14.83) L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 F L2 R2 D F U L F L R' U2 B U2 R2 F2 L R2
5. 11.58 R2 D' U B D' L' R F2 D2 U' B F' U R' D2 U L' R D2 B D' B' F D' L'
6. 10.63 L' F U' L R B F' U L R' D2 L' B' F L' R2 U2 L B R F L2 D2 U L
7. 11.86 U R2 B2 F L D' B F' D2 U' B2 F U B F' L2 R B D' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2
8. 12.83 D U2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 B D' B F L2 B' U R B' L R2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U B'
9. 14.19 L R' U' L R U F U2 R2 D U2 L B' D2 U L2 R' F' D2 U B2 L2 R2 D L
10. 14.63 D' R' B2 R D' L D U2 L R D L2 R' U2 L R' D U' L2 R2 F2 L' R' F' R
11. 14.50 D B2 U B' L2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D L' D' U' F' U' L' R2 D2 U F L' D' L2 R
12. (9.91) D U2 B' D U' B2 L2 B F2 L' R F' R' B2 U L R' D' U L' R' B F L' R

Statistics for 04-04-2009 16:11:40

Average: 11.97
Standard Deviation: 0.37
Best Time: 10.63
Worst Time: 14.83
Individual Times:
1. 12.47 L' U' B' F2 U B2 R' F L D L' R2 F L F L2 B2 U R2 D' L F2 L' R' U
2. (14.83) L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 F L2 R2 D F U L F L R' U2 B U2 R2 F2 L R2
3. 11.58 R2 D' U B D' L' R F2 D2 U' B F' U R' D2 U L' R D2 B D' B' F D' L'
4. (10.63) L' F U' L R B F' U L R' D2 L' B' F L' R2 U2 L B R F L2 D2 U L
5. 11.86 U R2 B2 F L D' B F' D2 U' B2 F U B F' L2 R B D' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2

Although its rolling averages but still, I'm very happy to be capable of getting times like these.

EDIT
The significance of these averages is that its my first sub-13/12 average of 12/5.


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2009)

ruddy hell, i just did 401 cubes in a row. Around the last quarter, i felt my times were getting better, so i stopped clearing the session, as i usually do (at most, when im 'warming up', ill record 5 solves in a row. I almost always delete a single solve if it isnt sub 15). I got a few new PBs...

RA of 12

Average: 13.16
Standard Deviation: 1.48
Best Time: 11.00
Worst Time: 16.85
Individual Times:
1.	11.59	L' R B' F' L R2 F2 U B' D2 R2 B F2 D' R B2 D2 U2 B L R' B D B U2
2.	11.87	L2 R2 F' D U2 L R' B2 D2 B2 F L R2 B' L' R D2 U F' L2 R' B R' U2 R'
3.	15.54	U2 L2 R2 F2 R' B2 U F R D2 B' F' L' R B F D' B2 U' L R2 B' L2 U' R2
4.	13.54	B2 F L' R D2 B' F2 L R2 U' L' D2 L' R2 U2 F R' B' F2 L D' U2 B' L' U
5.	12.01	F2 D B2 F' R2 B2 F L2 R U' L F U' F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' R F D L' B2
6.	(16.85)	D' U F2 L' R' B2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 F' D2 U' B2 F D2 L' F'
7.	11.82	L2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' U2 B' D2 U' L' B2 F L' R' D2 U R' F' L' B2 U2 B F' U'
8.	13.10	L R D' B F' L U' F' R' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L B F2 L D L2 R' U R' U
9.	(11.00)	B' F2 D' U2 F' U' L' U2 F' R2 F' L R2 U' F U' F D U' B' F' R U2 L R2
10.	12.34	D U' L2 R B F2 L' R' U' L B F L' D' B2 D' U L R2 B L' R' F U' F'
11.	15.90	D' U' L' R' B F' R F2 D' L2 D B2 U L' R' U' B2 F L R' F' U F R2 B'
12.	13.88	D F2 R2 D2 L' B2 F D' R2 B2 U2 F' L' R' B2 L2 D2 U' B D' L' R' B2 F' D2

and RA of 5

Average: 12.31
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 11.00
Worst Time: 16.85
Individual Times:
1.	12.01	F2 D B2 F' R2 B2 F L2 R U' L F U' F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' R F D L' B2
2.	(16.85)	D' U F2 L' R' B2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 F' D2 U' B2 F D2 L' F'
3.	11.82	L2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' U2 B' D2 U' L' B2 F L' R' D2 U R' F' L' B2 U2 B F' U'
4.	13.10	L R D' B F' L U' F' R' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L B F2 L D L2 R' U R' U
5.	(11.00)	B' F2 D' U2 F' U' L' U2 F' R2 F' L R2 U' F U' F D U' B' F' R U2 L R2

This was an epically good session. I can't believe how fast times i was getting... in the avg of 12, the 12.34 was an OLL skip, the RA of 5 was totally non lucky. The good solves are almost exclusively great crosses. In case you wanted to know, i stopped clearing sessions at 111 solves, and the average was 15.11 (with one DNF). So I'm pretty close to completely sub 15 

EDIT
btw, theres a nice x-cross on the 12.34, i just had a look to see if i could get the OLL skip again


----------



## marineasalia (Apr 4, 2009)

my best average of 12 3x3 (still not getting sub 25 average.. missed only because of one bad solve)

---- JNetCube Best Average for Sat Apr 04 19:48:49 IST 2009 -----

Average: 25.41

Fastest Time: 18.92
Slowest Time: 30.58
Standard Deviation: 02.33

Individual Times:
1) 26.02 U R' B L2 D2 B' L2 B2 R B R U' B L2 R U F2 U F U R' L' B D R'
2) 22.88 U L2 D2 L' F' R' D L2 F' D2 B2 R2 L' U' R2 F' R D2 B R2 L F2 L2 U2 R2
3) 27.45 B L2 B' R2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' L R' U F' D2 R' D' F' U R B U R2 D U
4) (18.92) U D B2 L U2 D B2 D' L' R F D2 F' B2 R L' D2 L2 R' U' D' L U' B2 R
5) 23.98 R' D2 L F2 D2 F B L B' D' R2 B2 U R' F' L2 R' D' B D' B2 D' B2 F D
6) 29.44 F B R L2 U F B D' U2 R L2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B2 R' U' L'
7) (30.58) F U2 B' F' L2 R' F B2 L' F' B' R' U' R U' D R' B' F' R2 F B2 D' L2 F
8) 25.52 F' U2 R D' R2 F L' F D' U' F2 L2 D B' D L' B' U2 D2 B' D2 B' D' F2 L
9) 21.73 R D' F L2 F L' U2 R L U' R2 B' R2 U2 D' B2 D2 L2 D L2 F R2 L2 D B
10) 23.73 R D L' F' D R' D' L' D2 R L B R B2 L B' L R F2 U2 L B2 R2 L' B
11) 26.42 R' B R2 U2 R F2 B2 U2 B' U2 R' F R2 F U' B2 D R U2 R' L B' L' F2 U2
12) 26.91 B' R U' F2 U2 F' L' F' B R' B' D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L F2 L' R F L' R2


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> ruddy hell, i just did 401 cubes in a row.


Crazy.

3x3 OH
Cubes Solved: 35
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 30.63
Standard Deviation: 3.02
Best Time: 23.11
Worst Time: 37.36

3x3 OH PB Average 10/12
Statistics for 04-04-2009 10:59:59
Average: 29.48
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 25.97
Worst Time: 34.84
Individual Times: 
1.	29.34	D B' F L' R U2 L' D2 B' L2 B L' R' U' B L R B' L2 B' L' B' F' D L 
2.	28.97	U B D2 U B F' D B F D B F' R2 U2 B2 F R' D B' L' R2 U B U R 
3.	30.50	D L R2 F' L' F2 L' B2 D U' L R F' L D' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 R D2 U' 
4.	32.53	B2 F U2 R' B' U L2 R F2 L2 R' D2 U' B' U' L R' B F' L2 R2 F2 L' U B2 
5.	27.84	L F' L2 R2 D' U B' D2 U' L2 D B F2 L' R' F' L' R U R' B F2 D' B D2 
6.	(34.84)	U2 L' R U2 B U' L' R2 D2 U R' U2 L' D U' L U' F D F2 D U' B F' L' 
7.	30.20	R D' U B F' R2 B2 L' R B2 D2 L' R' B' F U' L D U2 R2 D F R' U2 B' 
8.	28.08	B2 F D U' R' B' F L2 U B D2 B L B F2 L' B U' R2 U R D L' U F 
9.	29.75	B F2 L R2 B' L U' F2 L' R2 B2 F L2 B2 F D F' L B F U B' F R F 
10.	29.81	U' B2 U' B D2 B D B F U2 R2 B F U' F' L' U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' F U 
11.	(25.97)	D U' F' D' U2 B' L2 D2 F L R' F2 L B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' L D2 U B' R' 
12.	27.83	D' L R' D' L R D2 U2 L' R F U' R U' L D L R' B' D' F U L' D2 U'

9 and 10 are color neutral solves.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 4, 2009)

New PB average:

Average: 16.12 seconds
Individual Times: 15.88, 16.83, (17.98), 17.72, 15.84, (13.72), 15.16, 15.62, 16.16, 14.02, 16.95, 16.98


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 4, 2009)

New single pb and average of 12 pb.
Single: 25.43
Average of 12: 33.01


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY! New PB Average and single!
Single: 24.36 FIRST SUB-25!!!
Average: 31.57. First sub-32/33!!!


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2009)

Average: 12.01
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 9.33
Worst Time: 13.98
Individual Times:
11.01, 10.79, (9.33), 12.34, (13.98), 11.56, 12.93, 12.39, 13.79, 12.62, 11.40, 11.26,

YAY!

14.	7.81	L' B2 L' F' D U B2 R2 B' D2 U' F' D2 U' L2 D' L' R2 B2 F' R' B' R' D B'

non lucky.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 5, 2009)

Megaminx:

Statistics for 04-05-2009 10:55:32

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:47.06
Standard Deviation: 7.59
Best Time: 1:31.45
Worst Time: 1:58.56
Individual Times:
1.	1:41.69
2.	1:49.28
3.	1:48.88
4.	1:53.31
5.	1:52.12
6.	1:42.73
7.	1:57.66
8.	1:53.59
9.	1:36.70
10.	1:58.56
11.	1:52.50
12.	1:57.67
13.	1:42.78
14.	1:35.83
15.	1:32.61
16.	1:31.45
17.	1:54.78
18.	1:51.80
19.	1:47.02
20.	1:43.44
21.	1:46.34
22.	1:54.12
23.	1:41.67
24.	1:45.80
25.	1:44.22

Had an RA of 5: 1:37.07 (solve 13-17 I think)

1:31.45 is a PB 

200th post... yay


----------



## Escher (Apr 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average: 12.01
> Standard Deviation: 0.91
> Best Time: 9.33
> Worst Time: 13.98
> ...



insane, both single and average. which cross did you do? the cross on orange looks nice, I got 14.something on it, and I'm not colour neutral.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 5, 2009)

4x4:

Statistics for 04-05-2009 18:26:29

Average: 1:04.28
Standard Deviation: 4.82
Best Time: 59.56
Worst Time: 1:18.14
Individual Times:
1.	(59.56)	R D F2 D2 Uw R D U' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw B2 Uw' Fw L2 Rw' D2 U B' Fw' D Uw' L U2 Rw F L2 R2 Fw' L2 D' Uw' U' Fw2 L' Rw' U2 F R2
2.	1:00.58	L' Rw2 B' Fw' F2 D2 Uw U2 L Rw2 R' U2 L2 D' B2 Fw' D2 Fw' F R' B' Fw2 U L2 Rw Fw' D U2 B' Rw2 U' F' D F2 Rw Fw2 L' Uw2 R2 B'
3.	1:00.78	U' Rw2 B' D' B2 D' Uw U' Fw2 F D2 L' D' Uw U' L2 D Uw U' B Rw2 D L Rw R2 Fw Rw' R' B2 L2 Rw' Uw Fw' D' B U2 R2 F2 R' Fw
4.	1:17.48	B Fw' L2 Uw U2 L' D2 Uw2 U' F' U' F2 U B' L' Rw U R U B2 L2 R' F' D' U2 L' Rw R B2 Fw2 D Uw U' B L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U L2
5.	1:06.78	U B2 R' Fw' F Rw B F2 D Uw2 Fw F' Uw2 B' F' Rw B2 L R F2 U R' F D R' B' R' Fw Rw2 Fw Uw B' F2 Uw L2 Rw2 R' B2 U2 F
6.	1:00.30	L' D Rw D' B Fw' Rw2 D' B2 Uw U' R Fw L2 U2 L' R B' F' D Uw2 U' B' F2 R' B2 Fw F2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D U' B2 U B2 R2
7.	1:05.03	L2 Uw' U' B' L B2 Fw2 F' Rw' R F Uw' U2 B2 L R D2 Fw' Rw F U' Rw Uw2 U' Fw L Rw2 R' B2 Fw' F Rw2 B' F2 L' D' B' L' Fw' R'
8.	(1:18.14)	D' L Rw R' D' R' D2 F U2 B' F' U B Uw' U' Fw' F U2 L' D Uw2 U2 Rw D2 Uw U L' R' Uw2 F2 L' Rw R B' Fw' F Rw D2 B F'
9.	1:03.69	Uw Fw R Fw' R' U R2 D2 R' Uw2 B' L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R2 D' Uw' Fw' Rw2 B L2 Rw' B2 Fw F D' L Rw2 B' Fw F L2 B' Rw' R B2 L Rw D2
10.	1:03.72	B' Uw Rw2 R F D Uw2 U2 Fw2 D2 Rw' D' Uw R' D L' Fw' R2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 R' D' U2 B Fw2 F Rw D2 F2 D' Rw' F D Uw' F2 R2 U2 B' F2
11.	1:02.16	B2 Fw' Uw R' Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw' R' U Fw2 L F2 Uw R' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 L' Rw R Uw Fw2 D' Fw' R Fw' L Rw2 D2 F' Uw F2 D' Uw' U2 B' Fw U2
12.	1:02.31	Uw' L Rw F Uw2 L' D2 F Rw' B Fw2 F D2 L' Rw2 Uw' Rw U B2 Fw' F2 U L' D' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw2 R D Uw2 B' Fw F R D2 Uw2 U2 R' F


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 5, 2009)

2:29.xx Megaminx solve, new PB. OLL skip!


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Sub 40 OH single  39.71
With a G perm too


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> 2:29.xx Megaminx solve, new PB. OLL skip!



Haha, that's REALLY lucky for a PB  The chance of an OLL skip on Megaminx is 1/1296.


----------



## dChan (Apr 5, 2009)

So, cubing for random guests in your house actually improves your times:

Statistics for 04-05-2009 12:58:21

Average: 16.54
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 12.45
Worst Time: 17.68
Individual Times:
1.	16.98	
2.	(12.45)	D2 U' F2 L2 D L' R D' U' F D' U B' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' F R' B F2
3.	13.98	L2 R' F2 D2 U2 B' F2 D L2 R B' U' B2 F L R' F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D' U' B' U'
4.	16.70	B R F2 L B' D' U2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 F R' D F D2 B R2 D L' D R2 D2 U'
5.	15.10	B F2 D' U' L' B' F2 U' B L' F D' U2 L' R F' L D R' D U R' D' L' B'
6.	17.34	F R2 B2 F' R' B2 D U' L' U B F2 L D2 L' R' F2 L' B' F2 D' U L2 B D'
7.	17.40	L B' F2 D' U' R' D L2 R' F U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 R' B' R' B' D2 B2 F2
8.	16.09	D2 U2 L' D B' U2 B' R2 B F' L2 R2 F' U' L2 B2 F L2 U' F' D2 L2 R' U2 F'
9.	17.20	D2 L R B' F D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L' R' U' R2 D U F2 D U' L D U L2 D U
10.	17.36	L' B F2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 F L R2 F' D' B2 L' R' F U' B L2 R' U' R D2 U
11.	(17.68)	D' B' F' U B2 L' R B2 D U F D2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 D U R2 U B R B' U2
12.	17.21	L2 D2 U L R2 D L' B2 F L' B2 U L R2 F2 U B' F2 D' U B F' R' U2 B'


This was right after I cubed for a guest when they left. I'm so happy.

EDIT: Woah, there's no scramble for the first solve. Is that a bug in CCT or something?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Full PLL! That is a HUGE accomplishment for me


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 5, 2009)

Wait...I thought you already knew full PLL, Hadley?


----------



## ManuK (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally finished all the OLL's.


----------



## Benc (Apr 6, 2009)

*New 3x3x3PB:* 33.98!! My first sub-40 ever! A very very lucky solve considering I average around 40-50s+


----------



## mande (Apr 6, 2009)

34.88 OH non lucky...E perm that too, and I hate that.


----------



## Ryane (Apr 6, 2009)

Woo, just got a new PB Average 10 of 12.
3x3 ofc.

Including my first ever Non-Lucky sub-30!

10 of 12: 00:38.04

12:	00:35.72	x
*11:	00:29.18	x*
10:	00:32.29	x
9:	00:33.83	x
8:	00:39.88	x
7:	00:45.81	x
6:	00:46.74	x
5:	00:40.42	x
4:	00:36.94	x
3:	00:39.60	x
2:	00:38.20	x
1:	00:37.74	x

<3 my Cube4You DIY


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 6, 2009)

Average of 100:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 14.29
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 10.37
Worst Time: 17.50

10.37 was non-lucky, and had a pop too; so close to my first non-lucky sub 10...

Contained this PB average of 12:

Average: 13.29
Standard Deviation: 0.42
Best Time: 12.39
Worst Time: 14.67
Individual Times:
1.	12.41	B U' L2 D2 F2 D' F' U F' L B2 D U2 F D2 U2 L' B' D2 B' D2 U B F R'
2.	13.01	L2 B L2 D' U' B2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 U B2 F' U B' F L B2 F2 D U L2 R2 B2
3.	13.62	R' U' B' F' R F' D2 U F D2 U B' D' R' U2 F D2 R2 B2 D' B' R' U2 R' B'
4.	13.83	D B L F L2 D F' L B F2 U R D L R B2 F' U2 R B2 D F' U' L' R'
5.	13.25	B' D' U F2 U2 B F2 D2 B' F L B2 F' L' B R' D2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 D' U' R2
6.	(14.67)	R2 D B2 F D2 U' L D2 U B2 D B' F D' U2 R2 B2 L2 R' D' F L F' D2 U
7.	13.40	U' R' U L F' U B L' B F2 D' U2 R B2 D' U R D U B' R' D U2 B2 U
8.	13.58	B F' D2 R2 D R F' L' U' F L U F D U L2 R2 D' U2 B' F R2 B F' L2
9.	13.43	F2 L2 R' F' U L R' F2 L' R F' L2 D2 U2 L' U2 L D L U' F' L D' U R
10.	13.59	L B F U R D' B2 D2 U2 L D' B' F2 R' F2 L' R2 F R2 B F U2 F R' F'
11.	12.76	D2 F' U2 B L R' D' U' B' F' D' R B' F' D' U' B L' F D' L2 R2 F' L B
12.	(12.39)	F R2 D2 R D' R B2 D' R D' B L F' U F' D2 L R' D2 U L' B2 D' U2 R2


----------



## MaO (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally sub 30 : 29.89

it was a pll skip though


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 6, 2009)

Ryane said:


> Woo, just got a new PB Average 10 of 12.
> 3x3 ofc.
> 
> Including my first ever Non-Lucky sub-30!
> ...



funny  i got the same cube and i average around 38 seconds too ^^


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 6, 2009)

Also, PB 2x2 average of 5:

Average: 3.74
Standard Deviation: 0.36
Best Time: 2.65
Worst Time: 4.91
Individual Times:
1.	(4.91)	U F R' F' U' R U R' F' U' F U' R2 U' R F U2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' F' R
2.	(2.65)	R U2 F2 R F' U R2 U F2 R' F' R F2 U' F' R U F2 R U2 F' R U' F' R2
3.	4.22	F U R2 U' F R' U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F R' F R F2 R2 U' F U F2 U2 R'
4.	3.37	F2 R' F2 R2 F R2 F U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R' F R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F'
5.	3.62	U2 R' F2 U2 F' R U2 R' U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U F2 R' F2 R U R U R2 F2 U'

Seriously easy scrambles. Got a nice intentional OLL skip of 4 though


----------



## Escher (Apr 6, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Average of 100:
> 
> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Average: 14.29
> ...



nice  you seem to be very consistent. 0.42 SD on that avg of 12 is impressive. And a worst time in an avg of 100 of 17.50? you must make few mistakes...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally got that elusive sub-4 for 2x2x2 in competition. Funny how I got it without touching my 2x2 between competitions.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 6, 2009)

Got a new pb. 24.80. 
Everything has suddenly become so much all of a sudden. I can kinda do cross on bottom, and I use very few cube rotations now. I did a full f2l without any.

Lol, just realised I beat my ra of 12, by 0.01 seconds. xD from 31.57 to 31.56.

Edit:
Beat my RA again. Got 30.43. So close to sub 30.


----------



## gasmus (Apr 6, 2009)

All plls are now sub 1.3 (and consistently sub 1.5) 

Also, more than half are now sub 1(about 2/3 consistently)

Now back to F2l...


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 6, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 100:
> ...




Generally, I don't really make many mistakes. I just get into cubing mode  You should see one of Sarah's average of 100 on here, where the slowest time is 16.xx


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 6, 2009)

16.97 PB speedsolve.

Cross was already solved, all I had to do was a U' and F2L was extremely easy. I killed the PLL though so it was barely .1 better than my old PB.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 6, 2009)

My first solve with petrus! i dont want to switch but i thought id try it. Its really quite fun! but the solve was terrible. it was 1:14.28. but i just learned how to do bad edges like 5 minutes ago from xjlarsxcorex7861( great tutorial by the way ) i might do an average of 5 with it 


EDIT: YESSS!!!: 49.06!!!!!!! And i was stuck on bad edges for a little bit too!even though i only had to fix 2 of them.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 6, 2009)

1:43.65 OH PLL time attack. I average around 1:50.
17.81 G perm OH time attack.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 7, 2009)

the sole purpose of this thread is to make newbies like me feel bad because they have nothing good to post.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2009)

holypasta said:


> the sole purpose of this thread is to make newbies like me feel bad because they have nothing good to post.



Not true... (actually the whole purpose of threads like this is to keep people from making a new thread every time they accomplish something.) Anyway, if you practice, you will get faster! And then you will have stuff to post. Don't worry if you're slower than some other people.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 7, 2009)

First sub 3 5x5  I finally decided to start practicing big cubes more often

2:51.72


----------



## Faz (Apr 7, 2009)

My average of 100:

Cube used: White cube4you brand DIY


Statistics for 04-07-2009 13:17:52

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.44
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 9.48
Worst Time: 16.98
Individual Times:
16.33, 11.97, 11.75, 10.88, 12.39, 13.75, 12.11, 13.27, 11.73, 11.53, 13.86, 12.25, 11.09, 11.44, 10.67, 14.47, 12.70, 10.55, 11.55, 9.67, 13.36, 12.20, 13.19, 9.70, 11.86, 11.81, 13.72, 11.56, 11.67, 12.02, (9.48), 13.08, 13.42, 11.12, 9.91, 12.31, 13.62, 11.78, 13.64, 15.33, 10.91, 13.24, 11.95, 11.98, 11.94, 11.56, 13.45, 10.78, 10.72, 10.38, 11.67, 11.97, 11.55, 12.88, 11.55, 11.95, 11.94, 14.55, 14.69, 12.25, 10.62, 12.36, 11.69, 15.08, (16.98), 13.33, 12.75, 12.06, 12.30, 14.28, 15.41, 15.05, 10.38, 12.08, 14.80, 9.74, 12.70, 11.61, 11.83, 11.95, 11.73, 14.14, 12.83, 12.89, 11.69, 14.03, 11.84, 12.95, 13.09, 13.00, 12.69, 11.74, 10.58, 13.06, 13.45, 13.23, 11.19, 16.50, 13.45, 12.61


Best average of 12: 11.62 - PB

Average: 11.62
Standard Deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 9.48
Worst Time: 13.72
Individual Times:
9.70, 11.86, 11.81, (13.72), 11.56, 11.67, 12.02, (9.48), 13.08, 13.42, 11.12, 9.91


Best average of 5 - 11.02


Average: 11.02
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 10.38
Worst Time: 13.45
Individual Times:
11.56, (13.45), 10.78, 10.72, (10.38)


5 sub 10 solves.
1 OLL skip.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 7, 2009)

Uh...my hand was like spasming while doing this but I did that OH G perm time attack thingy...I got 16.57 on my second try, first was like 20 

Edit: 15.90 This is good practice for the G perm I am not good at  and my favorite OH PLL as well


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 7, 2009)

D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L2 F' B' R' U'

new 3x3x3 record for me, _*0.02*_ sces *o*._O_


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L2 F' B' R' U'
> 
> new 3x3x3 record for me, _*0.02*_ sces *o*._O_



congratulations, you learned to use cube explorer. (hint: if you wanted to make it more convincing you should have made it 25 moves instead of 19, and picked one that wasn't quite so obviously 2-phase)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 7, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L2 F' B' R' U'
> ...



LOL, I actually got the scramble off a different thread... I think it was Ville's 27sec BLD one.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

Sq-1 PB single: 20.34

Scramble was (4,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (-1,5) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) / not that it will help you much.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2009)

@Simon: well done! I got 20.47 on that, wasn't really anything special about it.

5x5:
Average: 2:02.38
Standard Deviation: 3.52
Best Time: 1:54.22
Worst Time: 2:11.77
Individual Times:
1.	2:00.97
2.	1:54.83
3.	(1:54.22)
4.	2:03.02
5.	(2:11.77)
6.	2:01.41
7.	2:00.33
8.	2:03.98
9.	2:02.59
10.	2:09.67
11.	2:02.76
12.	2:04.28


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

Huh hah! I beat the David Woner speed!

... yeah, I should practice more


----------



## marineasalia (Apr 7, 2009)

new 3x3x3 average of 12 and 5
average of 12: 24.18
average of 05: 22.21 

----- JNetCube Best Average for Tue Apr 07 19:42:38 IST 2009 -----

Average: 24.18

Fastest Time: 19.34
Slowest Time: 28.67
Standard Deviation: 02.41

Individual Times:
1) (19.34) F2 L' R2 B2 U F2 R' D' F2 U2 R L F2 R' B F' D' L' D R L' F2 U2 R2 B2
2) (28.67) R2 D' L2 R F2 D2 R L2 F' R2 F' R2 L D2 B2 F R D R' D F' L D B2 R2
3) 27.27 L U2 F2 R U L2 R' U2 R2 F' R' L F L B2 D' F L' B L' F2 U' D' B' L2
4) 25.95 D F' U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B L' D2 F2 B L B2 F' R' D' L' F2 B U' D F L U
5) 26.36 F' D B' L B R F' R2 U' L2 F' B D R U D R B2 F U2 B F' L' R U2
6) 27.47 L2 D B D U2 F B2 L B' F L' F' R2 U R2 B' L F2 D2 U F R' F R2 U'
7) 20.80 F' R2 D F2 R2 L D L' B R' F D F2 B R U' F' R' B' D2 U2 R B' U' F'
8) 21.69 R2 D' R' B2 L2 U' D B U' R L2 U2 D' L2 D' U F' L2 B F2 L' D' L' F R2
9) 23.81 D F2 R L2 D R' U2 L2 B' D' L2 D' F U D' F' U2 D' F2 L' D' B2 D2 U2 R2
10) 22.75 D2 F R B' U2 D' B R F L U' R' B F2 D R2 U D2 L2 D2 F D U L F'
11) 22.19 D2 L2 B' F2 U F B D' F L2 R F U2 D B' F L' R' F B2 R U2 B' D L
12) 23.55 F2 R2 F' D' B U B2 U2 B2 L D' L2 F2 U2 R' D R' F U2 D2 R F' L F2 R


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 7, 2009)

New pb!!! 23.56. Beat my previous record by about 1 second I think.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just beat it again 4 solves after!!!!!! 22.24!!!!!! yay.
This also gave me a sub-30 average of 12, my first ever! 

Average: 29.80

Fastest Time: 22.24
Slowest Time: 35.85
Standard Deviation: 03.56

Individual Times:
1) 32.44 D U2 F D L R2 B R D2 F R' L D' B2 R U' L' B' U2 R2 F2 B D2 U R
2) 29.48 R F2 R2 L' B2 L U' R2 F D L' R' U2 F2 B L R' U L R U2 D B' F R2
3) 35.64 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U L2 R2 D F2 U B2 F' R2 D' R B' D2 F B' R U'
4) 28.45 B2 L2 F' D' L' F D2 R' B2 R' U B2 F R F2 R' D' R2 L2 D' L' F' R2 F' B2
5) (35.85) D' B2 U R2 L2 F2 R' L' D' R2 B F' U' R2 F R' F2 B' L D B2 R L D2 U'
6) 27.15 U2 F' D L2 B' R2 U' L F' D R2 B2 L' R' B2 F D2 B L' D' L' D2 B L' D
7) 30.04 L D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 D U B2 L2 U2 D' L R' U R L' B2 F' L U' L' D' F2
8) 23.56 L' R F2 D2 L2 R2 U B' D' R' U' D2 F' R' U' R2 D2 U F' R' L2 D2 U2 F D
9) 31.64 B' U' B' D B F' L2 F2 L' F R2 D B2 F2 L B2 R U' R2 B2 F' U' D' B2 F2
10) 26.53 L2 U2 B' D L' F U' D' R2 D R2 F2 D' R' F' D' L' F2 L2 U' L R U' D' F'
11) 33.11 R' B L D' B' D2 R2 L F R' B D' B' R2 U' B U2 B U2 L B' L' F2 U2 D'
12) (22.24) R2 U F D' B' L F' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 D R2 F D' U2 L2 F D2 B2 L' R


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

PB average of 100 (yes, another):

Average: 14.26
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 12.05
Worst Time: 17.00

12.66, 14.79, 13.15, 16.96, 14.95, 15.61, 15.90, 14.31, 13.07, 15.94, 12.29, 14.15, 14.15, 13.60, 15.76, 14.41, 13.70, 14.63, 14.64, 12.98, 14.95, 12.39, 14.98, 16.63, 13.08, 15.44, 15.72, 13.77, 15.49, 13.59, 12.05, 16.86, 13.82, 15.07, 13.56, 13.94, 13.53, 12.69, 16.28, 12.25, 16.37, 13.92, 13.18, 14.76, 16.32, 13.43, 13.22, 15.37, 13.53, 13.91, 13.99, 13.44, 15.22, 15.11, 12.79, 15.37, 14.03, 15.76, 14.24, 14.19, (17.00), 14.47, 12.40, 13.80, 14.62, 13.99, 12.07, 13.38, 15.03, 12.05, 14.24, 15.64, 13.78, 12.98, 13.70, 14.85, 16.89, 14.53, 12.49, 14.61, 14.23, 14.53, 15.41, 14.68, 13.91, 14.92, 12.93, 14.00, 16.37, 14.00, 13.70, 14.52, 13.45, 13.56, 13.29, 14.05, 13.80, (12.05), 14.37, 14.08

No sub 12s! What the hell? Other than that, very nice. Had an average of 12 of 13.63 in there.


----------



## Escher (Apr 7, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> PB average of 100 (yes, another):
> 
> Average: 14.26
> Standard Deviation: 1.21
> ...



stop getting good. I was meant to be catching you up! 
Maybe I'll just do another 400 cubes, see if that makes a difference


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

No no no! I don't have enough time to do 400 cubes! I also need to revise, go out, sleep and eat (not: those are not prioritised).


----------



## dChan (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, I just found out that I really, really, really do average 16 seconds. I did quite a few averages(including some on Cubemania) after some one-handed practice and found that I'm getting 16 second averages quite often. I even get a lot more sub-16s than usual(14s especially). I am super duper happy. I'm also not sure whether or not this has any correlation with the fact that I am now practicing solving while standing up instead of sitting down but I'm going to keep doing it.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 7, 2009)

Same here actually. Although I got a sub 16 average of 12 today. But I got a sub 17 average of 100


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

I should probably stop posting in this thread today.

Another new Sq-1 PB single: 17.32. Scramble was (-2,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (5,2) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (3,3) / so a bit lucky, considering the easy shape.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2009)

13.66 on that one, not gonna let you beat me again Simon!


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 7, 2009)

4x4 avg of 12: *1:06.55*

Woot two sub-1s (both 59.xx). I was averaging sup-1:10 after UPenn but now I'm back! David Woner and John Tamanas SUCK

Also just got a 1:54 5x5 single.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 7, 2009)

4x4 single- 1:04!

PB used to be 1:11, so this is a major improvement.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 8, 2009)

5x5 single of 1:52.75 with an average of 5 of 2:00.91. Average of 12 was 2:09 (not my record).


----------



## MistArts (Apr 8, 2009)

Must stop sucking at cubing...

Statistics for 04-07-2009 19:43:28

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.72
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 3.23
Worst Time: 7.57
Individual Times:
1.	6.47	F' R F U2 F U R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U' F R' F2 U' R2 U' F U2 F U2 R2
2.	3.23	R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' U F U' F2 R F U' R2 F R U2 R' F U' F R U F' U2
3.	5.85	U R2 U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R' U F2 U F' U' F' U2 R U' R2 F R2 U R F2
4.	5.19	U2 F' U2 F R F' R F2 U2 R' U2 F U2 R F' R2 F U' R2 U' F' U' F2 R U
5.	5.38	R U' F2 R U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R'
6.	6.55	U2 F U R2 U F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U' R' U2 F2 U' R F' R' F2
7.	5.32	F2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U F R' U R' U2 F U R2 F2 U R2 U' F R F2 R2 U R
8.	5.41	F2 R F' R' F R2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 U F' U R F2 R U2 R F' R' F R2 U' F2
9.	6.21	R2 U' R F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' F' U' F2 R' F2 R' U R U R' U2 F' U
10.	6.08	F2 R F2 R2 F2 U F' R U F2 R F2 U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F U'
11.	7.57	R' U' F' R2 U F U R F2 U2 R U F' R F2 U' F' R' U R' F2 R F' R' F'
12.	5.44	R2 U2 F2 R2 F R U R U' F2 R' U F U F R2 U' F2 U F' R' F R' U' R2


----------



## dChan (Apr 8, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Same here actually. Although I got a sub 16 average of 12 today. But I got a sub 17 average of 100



+_+ Sub-17 average of 100 is what I want but I doubt I could stand doing any amount of solves without resetting my timer. I always start a new session(sometimes complete reset to erase the times of the session) because usually I cube for a little while then do something else and need a quick warm-up session to get back to my speed. 

So, on to super amazingly happiness accomplishment: I had Tyler's live broadcast on in the background and he had music on. We had already been talking for a little bit so I decided to do some solves. The music he had on was good so it was even more reason to cube. I had already been doing solves on CubeMania when I started a new average of 5. My first solve was 12.66 and it was - wait for it - NON-LUCKY! It had a A-perm for PLL but that was the only easy thing avout it, otherwise it was normal. Then I did more solves and I got a new PB average of 5. My previous PB average of 5 was 16.37 which I set earlier today and now it's:

(12.66 s), (19.34 s), 15.07 s, 13.65 s, 14.49 s = 14.40 s average!!!!

Flipping out! All solves were non-lucky! ALL OF THEM!! Sub-16 average, here I come.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 8, 2009)

Noncubing accomplishment:

Finally sub-1 (it was a speed run) on first level of Thief: The Dark Project


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 8, 2009)

First sub 50 on 4x4. 44.55


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 8, 2009)

5.87 PLL skip (I could argue it was a ZB solve) 27 moves (29 without cancellations)


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 5.87 PLL skip (I could argue it was a ZB solve) 27 moves (29 without cancellations)





scramble?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 8, 2009)

4x4 pb average...

56.61, 54.98, 62.06, 59.68, (52.90), 58.00, (64.83), 61.66, 57.36, 55.27, 59.66, 57.34 ==>58.62 average

extremeeeeeeeely good for me. and a rather long lasting high.
using a new cube, I'd just bury my old one i guess...the centres kept breaking and it locks up now...=X
bleah i'm on FIRE.

I think there were at least 4 solves with 3 alg last centres. the rest were just 4...some 5. the 52.90 was a very good solve. I wanted to give up on the 64...to get a 90+ just for fun but I was scared that I might get something worse later in the average...I should have done so since it is of no significance =P
centre control was somewhat crucial for the faster solves..


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 8, 2009)

PB average of 100 (yes, again again):

Average: 14.20
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 11.84
Worst Time: 16.92

12.71, 14.88, 13.17, 14.98, 14.90, 14.02, 15.24, 13.54, 16.04, 13.59, 15.83, 13.09, (16.92), 13.81, 14.10, 14.50, 14.74, 12.63, 13.83, 13.71, 15.06, 15.84, 13.88, 14.59, 13.21, 13.25, 15.30, 13.29, 13.60, 15.09, 14.27, 14.50, 16.08, 11.84, 15.30, 14.15, 14.93, 14.48, 14.95, 13.94, 14.80, 14.77, 12.40, 13.11, 15.41, 14.31, 15.62, 15.67, 15.16, 12.28, 16.12, (11.84), 13.22, 12.57, 15.07, 13.86, 14.87, 14.26, 15.84, 14.57, 12.92, 15.77, 13.52, 14.63, 12.70, 13.48, 13.44, 14.49, 13.72, 15.04, 13.56, 15.17, 14.77, 12.40, 15.48, 14.59, 14.20, 14.00, 14.12, 13.77, 14.45, 12.36, 15.54, 12.05, 14.74, 14.64, 13.96, 14.46, 12.89, 15.53, 14.26, 12.85, 13.57, 15.01, 13.84, 14.00, 13.80, 16.08, 12.31, 12.32

Contained this PB average of 5:

Average: 12.69
Standard Deviation: 0.39

1.	12.28	U' L2 R' D U B' L R2 D' U' B D B' F' D' B D F D' U' F2 L' D2 U B'
2.	(16.12)	D B F' D' B' F' L2 B2 D2 U R' B' L' R2 F L2 B' U F2 L2 R2 U R B U2
3.	(11.84)	B F L2 F' U2 B' U' L2 B L2 R2 B F L2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 B F2 D2 U L R'
4.	13.22	B D L2 R2 D L R B F2 D U' L R2 B' F L B D R2 B L' U2 R' F2 R'
5.	12.57	L2 U B L2 U' B' D2 U' B' F D R D L' U2 B2 L R2 B2 D B2 F D B2 U

That took about an hour in total: works out at 100*(15 + 9 + 8) [solve + scramble + inspection] + time for pops, drinks etc. =~ 3600s


----------



## Novriil (Apr 8, 2009)

first sub-30 solve ever!! 29.42 sec... non lucky


----------



## Gparker (Apr 8, 2009)

lolwut?


Statistics for 04-08-2009 15:03:05

Average: 23.81
Standard Deviation: 2.47
Best Time: 18.09
Worst Time: 28.69
Individual Times:
1.	22.66	D2 R B2 F' R D U2 F' D B L2 R2 B' R2 B' L R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' F' L U
2.	25.98	L' R' D' B2 F D2 L' D2 U2 B D U' L R2 B D2 L' B' U2 B F' D2 U' L' U'
3.	23.97	U2 B F' U' F D2 U' R D2 L' U R D' F2 L' R2 B' F R' F D' B F' L2 R'
4.	24.06	F2 L R' D' U' R' D' U' R' F' U2 L' D2 U B2 D2 L D U L2 R F2 R' F R2
5.	22.50	R D' U' L U' L B2 F' U2 B2 F2 R U2 L B2 F2 D2 U L B L R' B F' R2
6.	21.91	L2 R' U' B2 U2 L D' B2 F2 D U B' R2 D U' L' R2 U2 F U F' L' B' R B
7.	25.16	B F' L B' D2 L' R' U' B2 D U' L R' D U B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L F2
8.	25.89	D U' F D2 U' F' U' L R' F2 D2 U B F D' U2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 L' D' U' B'
9.	(18.09)	B2 R' D U' L' U B' F2 R' D' U2 B2 U L2 R2 D2 U B2 F L2 R' B2 L2 D R'
10.	(28.69)	B' F' D2 R D' L D2 B' L2 R' F D B2 U' F' R B F' D2 U B2 D U' L2 R
11.	18.41	B F D B L2 R B L B F2 L2 B F L R2 B D' U B2 F' L R2 F D U'
12.	27.59	L2 D' U' B2 L R B F' L2 B' F2 U' B2 D' R' B' F D B F R U L R' U'



i became magicly sub 24 overnight?......  those sub 20s are awsome to have  i never get sub 20s usaully


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 8, 2009)

4x4 average oh 12: *1:04.67*
Times: 1:02.84, 1:09.66, 1:08.67, 1:02.64, (1:15.53), (56.89), 1:03.14, 1:07.11, 1:00.55, 1:06.98, 1:03.02, 1:02.09


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 8, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Haha, sorry to keep posting, but I decided to do a one-handed Ultimate Relay (2 3 4 5 6 7). The time was 28:12.23. I think this might even be better than the sum of my PBs for OH 2345 relay, OH 6x6, and OH 7x7. So it was REALLY good.



Wow... My 7x7x7 is a week old right now, so I can't imagine OHing it in less than an hour. Could you get a 7x7x7 OH on video? (Not that I don't believe you)


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 8, 2009)

I am getting so many records lately...

Average: *14.98*
Avg of 5: 14.32
Individual Times:
1.	(12.66)	D2 U L' B' F U' B' F D' U R2 B L' R B' F' U R2 F' R B' L2 R' U2 L
2.	13.86	L' R U2 L' B F2 D' U' L2 R U' R U B2 F L' B' F R' F2 L' D R' B2 F
3.	15.63	L B2 D B2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R F' D F2 D U2 L' R2 U2 F L' R2 D2 L U'
4.	15.19	B2 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 D' U B2 F' D R2 D2 U' B F U2 F' L' D' U' B2 D'
5.	13.91	B' L D' U' L R2 U' L D' B2 R' F2 R' F' L2 R2 B U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' D2
6.	13.29	D2 L' R F2 D' U R F' L' D2 R2 D' L U2 B2 L R' B R D' B' F R' U' L'
7.	18.46	L2 R2 D U L2 R U2 F' D' U' F' L2 D2 U L2 R B2 D F' D' B2 R' D' L' R2
8.	(18.83)	B2 F R' F' D U2 L2 R' B F2 U' B' F U L' D U B2 D2 U B' F2 D2 B D
9.	15.51	L2 R D' U' R2 D' U2 L' R' F' D' U L D2 U2 R U2 B' R2 B F' D' U2 F2 L'
10.	15.11	L2 R' U L R2 B F L R' F R2 U2 L B' F2 L' R2 D' B2 F' L' F D' U R2
11.	14.38	D2 B' U' L D' U F' L' R D2 F2 U' R U F2 L' U2 B' D' U' B2 L R' B' F2
12.	14.49	B L R' B L2 F L R' B' F2 D' U F' D' L2 R' B2 F L2 B' F2 U F' U R'

Sub-15 ZOMGZOMGZ


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, sorry to keep posting, but I decided to do a one-handed Ultimate Relay (2 3 4 5 6 7). The time was 28:12.23. I think this might even be better than the sum of my PBs for OH 2345 relay, OH 6x6, and OH 7x7. So it was REALLY good.
> ...



My camera's broken now but when I get it fixed I'm planning to record one (as well as 6OH hopefully).


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay! Sub 23 average of 12!

Statistics for 04-08-2009 18:09:21

Average: 22.30
Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 17.90
Worst Time: 28.30
Individual Times:
1.	21.41	L2 R' D L' B' R2 B R2 B2 F' U2 B2 U L R B' F' D U L' R' B2 R D' U'
2.	24.33	F2 D2 B2 U L2 D' U' B' F2 L' R' B F D U' L D U2 F2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' U'
3.	22.18	R2 D2 U B2 R B2 F L U2 B2 F' D2 R' D' F' L D2 U B' F' D' R2 D' U' L'
4.	20.71	F D B F D' U' B' F R' U' F2 L' D2 L B2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 F L R' U2 R
5.	24.15	D' U2 F' L2 R D' B F U2 B F D' U L' R' D2 U2 L' R' D2 U2 F' L R' B2
6.	19.31	B U' L2 F' D L' U' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 U' L' R D L R' B F' R D2 U2 L2 R2
7.	(28.30)	L2 F L' R' D2 B L' B R' D2 B2 L2 D R' B2 F2 R2 D' L D2 R2 F' R F2 U2
8.	21.93	U2 L' B2 U' L R' B2 F2 D' U' L' B2 U' L2 R D2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' R2 U2 F D
9.	25.25	F2 U' B R2 B D' L R U2 L' R' U2 R B2 F D' R D2 U B' L B F' D2 R'
10.	(17.90)	F2 R D B F U' L' R D' L2 D' B2 D B2 F' L' B' F2 U L2 R2 F2 D U R
11.	22.00	F2 D2 R' F' D U2 B' D' U' F D R2 B2 D' B2 F' D' U' L2 B' F U' R B2 L
12.	21.71	L B L' F' R' D' U' B' L D2 U B F2 L B F R' B U' L B' R' U' R2 F2


And qqwref, could you feel your hand after that? o_0 I can't even imagine... Great job.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh ruddy hell, I've just gone and bought a V5 and Meffert's 4x4. Finally got around to it, which is an accomplishment.

Also, 13.60 average of 25. I was on fire. Although I was warmed up from an earlier average of 100.


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 9, 2009)

I got my third sub 9!! 8.39 PLL Skip


----------



## dChan (Apr 9, 2009)

@King Koopa: +_+ I couldn't get 8.39. Even with an OLL or PLL it'd probably 10-12. That's very nice.

One-handed accomplishments: I got a non-lucky 21.89 (which would have been my first non-lucky sub-20, but I suck) and a 26.95 average of 5. Now I need a 26 second average of 12 solves and a non-lucky sub-20 single.

EDIT: Oh snap! 

Statistics for 04-08-2009 22:43:58

Average: 26.78
Standard Deviation: 2.91
Best Time: 21.70
Worst Time: 32.21+
Individual Times:
1.	27.97	B2 F2 R' U L D' U2 L R2 U' B2 D' U' B D' U2 F D2 B2 F' L' D L2 B' R2
2.	28.36	B D' U F2 D' U2 F D U B2 U L' D' L2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 R B' R2 B U2 L'
3.	25.01	F2 L D U' B' L2 R' U' B' F D' F' R' B' F2 U2 L' R B F2 L' B R2 D' B'
4.	29.21	R B' F' R' B F2 R2 D' B F2 U2 B' F' L R2 B F' D F' U L' R2 U' R' F
5.	(21.70)	U L R2 U2 R' D' R' D2 B2 D2 B' F L' U2 F2 D' L2 R B D U B2 D2 B2 R2
6.	26.61	D' U' B2 D2 U2 L' R B' L' R2 U' R2 B' F2 R2 B' U L2 R2 B2 F U F2 R2 D
7.	25.78	B F' L D' L2 B2 D' B' D' R B' D2 B' D2 F' U2 F L2 D' U' B L' D2 L R'
8.	21.81	D L2 B R D L2 B2 F D R2 B2 D U2 R2 B D' U F2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 U R2
9.	29.21	U2 B L R D2 U' F D2 L' B2 F L F U L R' U L R B2 U L D' F R'
10.	(32.21+)	D2 B R' D2 U' F2 D' U' B' U2 R' B L' U' F' L R2 B U2 B2 D' U F2 L2 B2
11.	31.40	L2 R' U B' U R' B F' L' B L2 R2 D' R B D' F' D' L R' U B F' L' R2
12.	22.47	L U' F' L' D2 U2 R F2 L2 R' D' U B' R2 B F' U B' F2 U2 F' L' R' D2 R'

My consistency still needs a lot of work but I am just happy I am getting the times. Whew, so happy. Seems like I am making progress on all accounts for 3x3x3 except for BLD. I guess I should start doing some serious practice.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 9, 2009)

Average of 100:

Average: 14.15
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Best Time: 11.77
Worst Time: 16.77

14.27, 14.25, 15.73, 14.88, 14.39, 13.19, 12.97, 14.47, 14.20, 14.26, 14.84, 15.16, 14.66, 13.25, 14.72, 12.03, 14.13, 11.86, 15.80, 14.39, 15.24, 14.52, 14.03, 15.81, 13.48, 15.09, 13.24, 13.52, 14.77, 14.26, 16.26, 11.89, 14.81, 15.60, 14.09, 13.52, 14.56, 13.75, 14.20, 14.69, 12.53, 13.17, 15.04, 13.86, 13.54, 14.60, 16.61, 14.98, 13.57, 13.32, 13.78, 13.78, 13.65, 15.40, 14.46, 14.55, 14.13, 13.91, 15.56, 13.25, 12.72, 16.00, 13.65, 14.74, 14.20, 13.09, 14.31, 13.61, 13.33, 14.74, 13.55, 14.61, 12.45, 16.37, 14.15, 13.89, 13.56, 12.95, 14.63, 14.50, 13.24, 12.77, 13.41, 14.00, 15.46, (16.77), 14.56, 12.58, 13.94, 16.69, 14.58, 12.67, 14.68, 12.53, 14.79, 12.88, (11.77), 14.64, 14.82, 12.29


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 9, 2009)

finally i can get sub 40 average


----------



## TMOY (Apr 9, 2009)

7:56.44 on 7^3, first sub-8


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 9, 2009)

4x4, reduction

1:38.97, 1:38.72, (1:25.06), 1:30.06, 1:25.97, 1:37.22, 1:39.40, (1:52.00), 1:35.30, 1:32.34, 1:29.61, 1:25.55

average: 1:33.31

I guess I'm not too bad at redux? tomorrow morning I shall do k4 average.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 9, 2009)

New 3x3 Pb rolling average of 5:

15.55
16.31
19.91
(22.38)
(13.71)

*=17.26*


----------



## Ryane (Apr 9, 2009)

Woop, getting better and better.
New PB 10 of 12 on 3x3 again 

Average 37.06

12:	00:37.61	x
11:	00:52.11	x
10:	00:39.48	x
9:	00:31.62	x
8:	00:42.52	x
7:	00:31.31	x
6:	00:35.56	x
5:	00:38.92	x
4:	00:36.33	x
3:	00:39.62	x
2:	00:30.89	x
1:	00:37.68	x

The 52s was just one crazy lock-up fest. Once it got stuck once i never got back on track :S


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 9, 2009)

Big improvement Daniel!


----------



## jcuber (Apr 9, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, sorry to keep posting, but I decided to do a one-handed Ultimate Relay (2 3 4 5 6 7). The time was 28:12.23. I think this might even be better than the sum of my PBs for OH 2345 relay, OH 6x6, and OH 7x7. So it was REALLY good.
> ...



Dan Cohen has a 7x7 OH video- it took him about 15 minutes.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 9, 2009)

Statistics for 04-09-2009 16:13:56

Average: 24.75
Standard Deviation: *0.05*
Best Time: 24.70
Worst Time: 24.83
Individual Times:
1. 24.70 D' U2 R2 D' U R' B' D R' D2 B R B2 U R F U R' B2 D F L' R' B' F2
2. (24.70) R U2 L R' B' L' B F' D2 L R' F L2 U' L R B' F2 L R B' D' B R' U'
3. 24.73 D' B2 F2 D F' L' B' D2 L' D2 F' L' R' D' B' F2 D U' B' F2 D2 B2 R U2 B
4. (24.83) B' L R' U L U' L B2 F' R' D' U' L2 R B' F L' R' D' L2 R B' L B U'
5. 24.81 L2 R2 D' U B F' L R' B' D2 U' B R' D B2 F L2 U2 L' B' U B' F2 R' B'

That SD is really good for me.and for non rolling

Statistics for 04-09-2009 16:15:26

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.75
Standard Deviation: *0.06*
Best Time: 24.70
Worst Time: 24.83
Individual Times:


----------



## Ryane (Apr 9, 2009)

As if 1 PB wasn't enough for a day.
Took another crack at it before turning in for the night. 
Still 3x3 ofc.

Average 10 of 12 - 36.13
New PB Non-Lucky - 27.73

24:	00:35.23	x
23:	00:34.62	x
22:	00:31.70	x
21:	00:39.41	x
20:	00:35.54	x
19:	00:40.14	x
18:	00:27.73	x
17:	00:34.50	x
16:	00:35.54	x
15:	00:44.14	x
14:	00:37.17	x
13:	00:37.42	x

I am starting to feel fast. Really fast.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 9, 2009)

I am now averaging sub 2 on 5x5. The hours and hours of practice yesterday paid off. 

Centers: 30-33 seconds
Edges: 50- 1:00 (Depends on edge parity)
3x3 solve: 25 seconds


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2009)

I got my 2nd real sub-10 3x3x3 solve today in school 
9.42, it had a PLL skip and I accidentally multislotted the second and third f2l slots  
no scramble or video unfortunately


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



That was in response to a previous PB of mine. I've since beaten the time on his video.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 10, 2009)

*Story Time

*
I was using my stackmat for some U perm practice, since I love them so much... O_O

I was easily breaking 1.50 seconds, and I was happy with that.
I got a 1.2x, and then I thought "I'm determined to sub-1 second a U perm; i know it will take a lot of accuracy with a lot of speed, but I should be able to do that."

My record was [I think] 1.13 seconds, which was insane when I got it a week or so ago...

Kept practicing, 1.11, PB.  It may have been a +2 though, but I wasn't sure. Very next U perm: 1.11 again. But this was 1 exact turn off, so it was a +2. Very next U perm: *1.11* AGAIN. This was definitely legit, and so I was happy with my PB (& 3 in row too).

Some several solves later, and a new PB: *1.09*. 

Now being happy about these PB's, I showed my nearby sister a little bit a speed that would get an eyebrow raise and a 'wow' at the least, but I was getting a small lockup on two tries as if there was really some sort of pressure. But then:* 0.97*.

!

I'm happy, but I know I'll break it soon after all of this.

If I ever sub-.75 a U Perm, I'll make another post about it.

---Oh, and this was done with a Rubik's storebought cube. My DIY's better, but for U perms specifically, the Rubik's seems to be better for it (unless I lockup).

---This U perm was with the Bar on the F face, and counter-clockwise.
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> *Story Time
> 
> *
> I was using my stackmat for some U perm practice, since I love them so much... O_O
> ...



Web,

I love that alg. I've done sessions of over 100 on all my PLLs like this. (except I used my keyboard, I don't have a stackmat.)
My best single was 0.81, and best average was 0.91.

My accomplishments today:

```
Single Average
H	3.13	3.53
Uccw	1.59	1.93
Ucw	1.69	1.91
T	2.88	3.35
```
OH PLL practice.
My goal is to average sub-4 seconds on all my OH PLLs.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 10, 2009)

I've moving in OH cubing a little bit now, and soon BLD, and so I'll probably start by practicing my PLL's and the OLL's I know OH first.

I just did the same U perm in 8.88 OH. Embarrasing, but I don't really practice it so bleh. 

8.88
7.47
7.93
8.19
7.25

Haha so bad.

---

EDIT:

7.02
7.33
7.13
6.83
6.78

So sudden.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 10, 2009)

13.46 with ZB 

Edit: 12.02 with ZB


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

I got worse at F2L, but better at LL
F2L:
Average: 13.82
Standard Deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 10.19
Worst Time: 17.17
Individual Times: 14.20, (10.19), 14.52, 16.88, 11.64, 12.17, 13.92, 16.66, 10.58, (17.17), 13.61, 14.03

LL:

Average: 5.70
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 4.38
Worst Time: 6.80
Individual Times: 5.84, 5.67, 4.86, 5.84, (6.80), 5.45, 6.45, 6.80, (4.38), 6.11, 5.41, 4.59


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 10, 2009)

ManuK said:


> Finally finished all the OLL's.





Didn't know 2 Gs and Ns.


----------



## Abolish (Apr 10, 2009)

Yay, got my first sub-30 today using Roux. Made me want to get even better times


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 13.46 with ZB
> 
> Edit: 12.02 with ZB



You seriously know full ZB?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 10, 2009)

byu said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 13.46 with ZB
> ...



Or maybe he had 2 solves with cases he knew.


Average: 57.17
Standard Deviation: 2.26
Best Time: 53.48
Worst Time: 1:01.53
Individual Times:
(53.48), 54.22, 59.73, 56.18, 55.81, 57.72, 1:01.18, 54.19, (1:01.53), 56.28, 59.72, 56.69	

53 was double parity.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 11, 2009)

16-25-24 OP
1:05.41
Nice reduction, average 3x3 solve.


----------



## dChan (Apr 11, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Big improvement Daniel!



Thanks, Emmerson! I hope I will be getting times like yours soon.

I got a non-lucky single PB for one-handed solving while dead tired. It was 20.65 which is actually my first 20 ever including lucky solves (at least, I think). 

I am finding it pretty funny and cool that the next time I compete in OH, I am going to be hoping for the same times I hoped for when I last competed in 3x3x3 speed. I never actually thought about that before, haha.


----------



## luke1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a lucky solve on the 2x2 yesterday: 13.02 seconds, it was like the 15th time I ever solved it. I currently use only 2 algorithms to solve it. My average is around 25 seconds.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 11, 2009)

did a super relay of 1 2x2, 2 pyraminxes, 4 3x3x3s 3 4x4x4s 1 5x5x5, 1 6x6x6, 1 7x7x7, a megaminx and a square-1

took me 53 minutes and 41 seconds


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

Sq-1 average of 12:

Average: 34.54
Standard Deviation: 4.18
36.71, (42.49), 34.35, 26.99, 33.20, 40.02, 36.74, 33.14, 29.49, (25.24), 41.43, 33.28

Getting back into form


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 11, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq-1 average of 12:
> 
> Average: 34.54
> Standard Deviation: 4.18
> ...



wow, you're fast at square-1 !

My accomplishments this week >

Learnt how to solve a square-1 yesterday. Someone at work lent me a very old Super Cubix, it's really stiff, my best time is over 6 minutes, lol. 

3x3x3 pb single - 19.91
4x4x4 pb single - 2:07.63
4x4x4 average of 12 - 2:37.25


----------



## Garmon (Apr 11, 2009)

FINALLY!
----- JNetCube Best Average for Fri Apr 10 19:34:30 BST 2009 -----



Average: 19.90



Fastest Time: 15.28

Slowest Time: 25.20

Standard Deviation: 02.53



Individual Times:

1) 19.16 F D' L R' U' D2 B2 D R U R L2 U' L' R2 F D2 F L F R2 F2 B L' U'

2) 16.23 R L2 B R2 U' B D U2 L2 F U D' L2 F' R' F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R B

3) 22.10 R2 L' F' L' B' L' R2 D L' D' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R' L2 D2 F' R' U2 F2 L'

4) (25.20) F' U' B' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' L' B F' D F2 D F D' U F2 L2 D U' F'

5) 16.52 U' R' F' L U B L' F' L2 B' D R2 D2 L' R2 D F' U' B2 U' L2 R' U L' R

6) 18.53 B2 D2 F2 R' F R' B' F' D' L F2 L' B2 L2 D' U F D2 F U' D2 R' L B F'

7) 18.40 B2 D' F R F' B2 R2 D U' F U' L U' R' F' R' D' F' B2 U' F' R U R L

8) 23.93 U B2 F L D2 R L2 U2 R F' B D2 F2 R U2 F' D2 R' L D2 B2 L F R2 B'

9) 20.94 D2 B F R' B2 U' D2 R' U D L' D2 U F2 R B' L B' L' U' D B' U D' B'

10) 21.43 D2 R2 U' B' U B2 R' U2 R' F' R B F' L' F2 U D' R' D U F' L R2 D L

11) 21.80 D B' D' U R' L2 B U' L D' U B D' U2 L' U' D F' U2 L F' L2 B D' F

12) (15.28) U R' D R U' D F' R B2 D' U R2 D R L' F L2 B U2 B' D2 R U' F' D


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Sq-1 average of 12:
> ...



Meh, I've been hovering around 35 for a while, but haven't been practising much recently. I'll be sub-30 by next month


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 11, 2009)

4x4 pb average...
56.63, 58.41, 57.67, 57.83, 54.55, (82.50), 58.08, 59.65, 59.38, 56.68, 58.63, (51.40)===>57.75
The last one could have been sub 50 if not for the random lockup on the last alg..

EDIT: 1:13.36 single, redux. 42s reduction...something like 7-8s cross...bleah. 3x3 took more than 30s wtf?
no parities ;D


----------



## Gparker (Apr 11, 2009)

lolwut? sub 24 again!

Statistics for 04-11-2009 11:43:57

Average: 23.60
Standard Deviation: 2.84
Best Time: 17.38
Worst Time: 29.38
Individual Times:
1.	(17.38)	U2 B F L2 R B F' U B2 L F2 L D2 B2 D B2 F D' R U2 B U B L R2
2.	(29.38)	B' D2 B D U R' B2 F' L2 R D2 L R' F2 R2 U' B2 L R D2 B2 F2 D U B'
3.	21.88	U' L R B2 L R' D U L' D L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' U F' L R B F L R
4.	28.95	D U' L' R U F2 L2 D U F U L2 U2 L' F2 U B' F U' L' R B R D2 B
5.	17.88	B L' D U2 L D' U' F2 R B2 L R2 F2 U' L' R2 D2 U' L' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R'
6.	22.72	L B F2 U' R' B F2 L' D2 U' B' F D' U' F' L R' D2 U2 R D2 U' R2 D2 B2
7.	24.92	L' F' U2 B F D2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 B' L U2 L' R2 D2 U' L' F D F2 L2 D L'
8.	22.73	F' L2 R' F' R' B D' B' F U2 B' F D' F' D2 U2 B L2 U' B D2 U' L F' D
9.	22.47	L' R U2 L' R' U' F2 L' R2 B L2 B R F L R2 B2 L R2 F' D' U' B2 F R2
10.	23.20	U2 B2 D U2 L' B D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 F' L D2 L R' F2 D U F R
11.	26.95	F' U B D' U L' B2 F R2 F2 D B L2 B2 R B D B U' B F2 L U B U
12.	24.33	B2 L F D2 U2 R' U L R' U' R F' L' R' B2 L R2 D' U L R' D' B' R2 B






dont wanna double post but im back into OH after a couple of weeks break

Statistics for 04-11-2009 13:51:54

Average: 58.32
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 47.14
Worst Time: 59.45
Individual Times:
1.	(59.45)	B2 F' D U' L2 R' B F2 L2 R2 B' F' D' U' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L R2
2.	58.94	D2 U2 R' F' D' L2 D L' R2 U' R2 U L' B D' U B' D' U F' D' F D2 U R'
3.	56.62	D2 F L2 R2 U F R2 U L' U' F D U F2 D U2 R D U' R2 F L R D' F2
4.	59.41	U2 R2 D' B' F2 L R' B F' U2 B2 F2 D2 L' R U2 R' B F' D B' F U F2 D2
5.	(47.14)	D U' L2 D' U' R B2 F2 L' B2 D' U' L2 D R B2 D' U B L' D U' L2 F L


still sub 1! and the solve after this was a pll skip

6.	*39.06* D R D2 U B' F L' R' B' U2 B2 L2 B F L2 D B2 R U' R' F' D2 U2 R' D2


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

See, what did I tell you?

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Average: 32.85
Standard Deviation: 4.39
34.21, 39.11, 33.40, (40.52), 34.50, 34.40, 30.61, 33.56, 31.52, 28.04, 35.74, 35.89, 24.91, 32.32, 35.63, 28.28, 35.39, 27.03, 33.57, 36.20, 37.54, (21.48), 36.90, 31.43, 28.95

The 21.48 was (0,5) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / Go on David, you know you want to


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> The 21.48 was (0,5) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / Go on David, you know you want to



11.67 >_>

you spoil me with these.

anywho, decided to do the monthly comp:

Average: 14.55
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 12.88
Worst Time: 16.56
Individual Times:
13.69, 16.39, 13.06, 14.97, 15.24, 15.34, 14.14, 15.53, (16.56), 13.80, 13.36, (12.88)

These were scrambles 2-13.

also a new single PB of 10.98 on the last solve:

scramble: F' L' F' U' R' F' L R B F L2 D U' L2 F L2 F' L' U B2 F2 L2 D' L' R

cross: x2 U' R U' y' x R2 U' B' R (7)

y' U R' U2 R U (12)

l U R2 U' R2 U R' U' (20)

R2 U' R' U R2' U' R U (27)

R l U R2 U' (32)

x2 z' R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' (42)

U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (54)

54/10.98= 4.92 tps


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 12, 2009)

Yay, I set a 15.83 non lucky PB 
And I'm sub 15 on 7x7x7 in 9 days 
I'm happy


----------



## dChan (Apr 12, 2009)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My first non-lucky sub-20 for OH!!!! I was doing a session to try to break my average and this came out of nowhere and surprised. I think I was either digging the music that I had on too much or something because I did not even think it was sub-20. I had a super delayed reaction to this! It came, though, as part of a bad average. Oh well, I'll get my dream average soon enough. Here is the session:

Statistics for 04-11-2009 18:46:37

Average: 27.62
Standard Deviation: 4.02
Best Time: 19.47
Worst Time: 33.51
Individual Times:
1.	24.34	F L R' B F2 D2 U' R' D R2 B D2 U' L2 R2 B D2 B' U B2 L' B2 D' B F'
2.	31.06	D U F U2 F R B2 L' B' U' R2 B F' D U2 B F D U F2 U F2 R F2 L2
3.	(19.47)	B2 F R D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R B' L R2 U R2 U' B' F2 R' D2 L U L2 D2 U2 R
4.	24.55	L' R B F2 D2 U2 L R' B' F D2 U F' D B2 F' L2 D2 B' D' R' B' D' B2 F
5.	32.93	B' F' D2 B' D' B F D2 U2 L' R' D' U L B' F2 U2 L2 R D2 U B2 F2 D2 U2
6.	31.64	B2 F D F' L2 R2 B2 U B2 D U' F' U' R F2 D2 B' R U B2 U2 L R B' L2
7.	27.88	U B2 U2 B' R D' L' B2 R' B2 L B2 D' B2 L D' L D2 L R2 D F2 R' F' U2
8.	23.01	D L' B2 F' R2 D' B' R' F2 L2 R F2 U B2 F L2 R' U B2 L2 B2 U' B' F D
9.	(33.51)	F' D2 U' L2 D' U2 F' L' U B2 D L2 R' B2 F D' B2 F U F' L' B' F2 L B2
10.	33.16	D U2 B F' L2 R' B F' L' R2 F L' B2 F U' F' U R2 B U L B' D' U2 B2
11.	22.33	F' L U' B F' D U2 L R2 B' F2 L' R2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L R U L' R
12.	25.32	L2 R F' L' R2 F2 D U' R U' R F D' U' R2 D2 U L F R D U2 B' R F

Look at the horrible times and the SD....


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2009)

39.76 average of 80, finally broke 40s barrier today, average 10 36.54. best: 26069 not lucky (?????????????????????)


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

lolwut?again? sub 23!

Statistics for 04-11-2009 22:19:04

Average: 22.38
Standard Deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 20.67
Worst Time: 24.14
Individual Times:
1.	20.98	B D2 B2 F' D U' R2 B F' L' U B D F' R' B2 R2 B L' R2 B L R B' D'
2.	24.08	D' U F2 L' F' L' R2 D R B' U2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' R' B' F R' B F2 D
3.	22.09	D' U2 B F' R' B' L R' F2 D R U2 B L' U B' R' B' F2 L' F U B' L R2
4.	(24.14)	L R D2 U L' R F R' B2 F' U' R2 B D2 U2 L' R' F2 U' L D2 L' B' F2 L'
5.	(20.67)	B D2 U R' U2 F2 L' D U2 F2 L F D' B' L2 R2 D B F L' D L2 B' F2 U2


----------



## dChan (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes! Average of 12 with no sup-29s!!!


Statistics for 04-11-2009 21:29:53

Average: 26.49
Standard Deviation: 1.83
Best Time: 21.92
Worst Time: 30.21
Individual Times:
1.	22.67	B' D U2 B F L2 R' B F2 L2 B F' U2 B' L2 R' D2 L' D' U2 L2 R2 F L R
2.	25.57	B2 F L' D U2 R' F L2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B F U2 B2 D' U2 L B' F' L B2 F'
3.	26.79	L R2 B' F' U2 L' F2 D2 R B R2 U B2 R F2 L2 R2 F' D B D' L2 R2 U F'
4.	28.40	L' R' B' F R2 B L B' U B2 D F L U2 F L2 D U R2 F2 L R2 U' L' R
5.	(30.21)	L R' U2 B U2 R D L B2 D2 U' B D2 U L2 U2 R' D' B' U2 R2 D' F L2 D
6.	(21.92)	R U2 L R2 B2 R2 B' F D B U L F2 L' R' D' U F' R2 B2 R2 B D2 L' R'
7.	25.39	U R D' U R B2 D' L U' B F U' L' R' B D' U2 F' L2 R D2 U' L R2 B'
8.	26.91	B F' U2 B2 F L2 R U L2 R2 B' D U2 B R2 U2 B2 F' R2 B F2 R D' L R
9.	28.04	L2 R' B' F2 R2 B R D2 U2 B2 F' U L2 R2 B2 D' B' F2 L F D2 U B2 R D2
10.	29.41	L' D' L B2 L2 R2 D F' R2 D' U2 B2 D U2 B2 U F L B D F L2 R D' U2
11.	25.13	U' F' D R B2 F L' R' B' D' U' B2 F2 D' F L2 B' R' B' D B' F2 L2 R D
12.	26.63	B' F2 R2 F2 L B' F L U B' R' F U' F2 L' R' D2 U L' R U' B2 F L2 R

Edit: Uh, for one-handed.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 12, 2009)

dChan said:


> Yes! Average of 12 with no sup-29s!!!
> 
> 
> Statistics for 04-11-2009 21:29:53
> ...



Hey, screw you man. 

/tyson-to-lennon-when-lennon-got-a-good-time-but-felt-bad reference


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 12, 2009)

dChan said:


> Yes! Average of 12 *with no sup-29s!!!*
> 
> 
> Statistics for 04-11-2009 21:29:53
> ...



there are two super-29s.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 12, 2009)

:Got my black mefferts 4x4 today, and set a new PB single and average with it.

Single: 1:01.xx
Average: 1:13 -yay! sub 1:15!

I also got a crappy (but better than my last 4x4 video) average of 4 on tape which I am uploading now. I played one of erik's old vids in the background, awesome music.

MY SHINEY TEETH AND ME  (see those shiney teeth?)


----------



## dChan (Apr 12, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! Average of 12 *with no sup-29s!!!*
> ...



Oh darn. I didn't notice the 30. I meant sup-30. And, isn't it "supra"? Oh, well, anyway, I guess I still suck.

EDIT: Oh, while I'm posting: 11.41 non-lucky single! Oh, and good one Tyler, haha.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 12, 2009)

dChan said:


> ...
> EDIT: Oh, while I'm posting: 11.41 non-lucky single! Oh, and good one Tyler, haha.



That's 2-handed, right?

Anyway, for people who asked, I don't know full ZB, but only VHF2L, PLL, the OLL's and some commutators. In total I think I know about 90 ZB algs...

Those solves were lucky, but when I know at least 20% of ZB, they aren't anymore ! (That's 160 algs, by the way)


----------



## dChan (Apr 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Heh, yeah, for two-handed solving. I should have put that there, sorry.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

A new average of 12 pb: 

Average: 27.67 sec.

Fastest Time: 23.53
Slowest Time: 33.81
Standard Deviation: 02.21

Individual Times:
28) (23.53) B' L B' D' U R' F B' D2 B2 F' R2 D R2 B R2 L2 F D' F' B2 D' B' D L
29) 24.72 U2 D' B U2 F2 B2 R' U' D2 L2 B D' B' L' U' F' U' D2 B' R2 F' L F R F
30) 30.47 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R' B L F R L' U2 R2 L2 U B L2 D F' B2 U' B2
31) 29.93 D2 B2 D' R' B2 F' D2 U2 B2 L' F' L R D R F2 B2 U L' D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2
32) 27.47 D2 F' L R2 F' D2 L' F D R D' L2 B' F2 U' R F D' U B2 D R' D U R2
33) 29.21 D F D2 L' F2 D' B2 U' R' D' F R' L F' D2 R B' D R2 B F2 D' U' R2 B'
34) (33.81) F2 R L' F' R' F B' R' B R L' D2 B' F2 R U2 L D R' D' R2 U B' R D
35) 29.29 R2 F2 D U2 R' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F' R2 L U2 F' U2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 R L'
36) 27.15 D R B R2 U2 D' L2 D2 R' D U L U' B' F2 D' F B R' U' R2 U2 B2 D' F2
37) 28.56 R' B R' D2 L2 B' R' B2 R2 D' F D2 R' D2 L2 F' L2 D L2 D2 B U' R2 D2 R'
38) 25.68 D2 R2 F' L F' U2 D L B U2 F' U' L2 R2 D' L D' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 R B'
39) 24.17 R D2 L D B2 D B U2 L' R F' U' D2 R' L2 D R' D B' U L' R' F2 U L'

And a session average of under 30 seconds: 

Total Solves: 45
Session Average: 29.49

So I am sub-30 now.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 12, 2009)

6.26 5.30 7.22 5.78 3.84 (7.54) 5.62 6.10 5.46 6.42 (1.28) 6.58 = 5.86 average

For 3x3
jk... for 2x2


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 6.26 5.30 7.22 5.78 3.84 (7.54) 5.62 6.10 5.46 6.42 (1.28) 6.58 = 5.86 average
> 
> For 3x3
> jk... for 2x2



Nice really fast edit. I saw the mistake.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 51.39 sec
Wuqiong Fan: Yes!!!!!!!!
Robert Yau: well done
Wuqiong Fan: I haven't gotten a single sub-60 in days and now this! 
Wuqiong Fan: 18-18-15 splits. Edges and 3x3 stage were very easy.
Robert Yau: 
Spef, 10x10x10 cube, 15:48.56 sec

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=151
Now I'm #26 I will get into the top 15 one day...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 12, 2009)

byu said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 6.26 5.30 7.22 5.78 3.84 (7.54) 5.62 6.10 5.46 6.42 (1.28) 6.58 = 5.86 average
> ...


I hope you're the only one...


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Remember- all caps next time


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

2x2 avg of 5 5.41sec
i haven't gotten a sub 6 in a while


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2009)

New Competition PB average of 5 in Final round of Utah Open 2009: 16.92 seconds.
17.28 17.44 (17.47) 16.03 (15.68)


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 13, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



I didn't see it, but I think I'm pretty sure I know what it was. Typed color instead of COLOR?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> New Competition PB average of 5 in Final round of Utah Open 2009: 16.92 seconds.
> 17.28 17.44 (17.47) 16.03 (15.68)



Awesome job Bob! Keep practicing, I'm sure soon you'll be faster than me


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 13, 2009)

The other day I got a new 4x4 PB: 47.11. Today I got a 12.49 average of 12. And the last 5 solves were a 11.36 average of 5. In the average I got two NON Lucky 10s!


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > New Competition PB average of 5 in Final round of Utah Open 2009: 16.92 seconds.
> ...



Let's not talk crazy now.

That hasn't been true for quite some time


----------



## Kian (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> New Competition PB average of 5 in Final round of Utah Open 2009: 16.92 seconds.
> 17.28 17.44 (17.47) 16.03 (15.68)



Damnit, Bob. Now I feel like a bum. I need to practice.


----------



## maxcube (Apr 13, 2009)

Woohoo!!

My first sub20 average.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-epYpeYXY4


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



But wouldn't it be oh so fitting if 2 years later at the same competition you reclaimed your title?


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 13, 2009)

Average: 28.49
Standard Deviation: 4.43
Individual Times:
1.	28.00	(0,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (-4,4) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (2,4) / (4,2) / (-4,0)
2.	34.79	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (5,0) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (-4,1) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,3)
3.	30.34	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,5) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (4,4) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-1,2) / (6,1) /
4.	32.92	(0,0) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-4,1) / (2,0) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) /
5.	(36.98)	(0,0) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,5) / (2,4) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (4,5) / (6,2) / (5,4) / (-3,2) / (-2,5) / (3,4) / (6,2) / (3,0)
6.	21.86	(0,2) / (6,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (5,0)
7.	20.53	(0,6) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-2,5) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (-5,2) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (2,0) / (6,3)
8.	(20.02)	(0,5) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (2,3) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (5,0) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4)
9.	32.92	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4)
10.	29.64	(0,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (-1,3) / (-5,1) / (5,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,4)
11.	27.04	(0,5) / (4,-2) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (0,5) / (2,1) / (-1,1) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (4,2) /
12.	26.86	(0,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,5) / (4,2) / (5,2) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,3)

Posted in its entirety for a reason. Go on, try some of those scrambles.

Also,

Average: 24.01
Standard Deviation: 4.02
Individual Times: 21.86, 20.53, (20.02), (32.92), 29.64


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 13, 2009)

Average: 18.04
Standard Deviation: 2.91
Best Time: 12.91
Worst Time: 24.36
Individual Times: 18.62, 20.32, 20.91, 15.12, 19.56, (12.91), (24.36), 17.52, 13.47, 22.01, 13.41, 19.42


sq-1. Not a PB though


----------



## Odin (Apr 13, 2009)

I solved a pyraminx for the first time ever


----------



## E.drid (Apr 13, 2009)

I got a Sub-40 Single (39.00) for the first time today!

I also got it on film!

But you don't see the solve very well, just the insanity at the end. Curse the zoom!


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2009)

very, very nice new PBs. I knew that 280 solves in a row would help my times...

Average: 12.94
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 11.00
Worst Time: 15.28
Individual Times:
1.	12.60	R' B' L' B F D' L2 R' D' U2 L U' B D2 U2 B F L2 R2 F' U' L2 R2 B2 F'
2.	11.99	D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B F' D U2 F' D' U' L' D2 B' D' U2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 B F2
3.	12.65	L R B2 F' U2 B2 F2 U B' F D U L D B F2 D U2 B U2 R' D2 F L D
4.	12.66	D U2 B' D B2 L2 R' B' F2 R B F2 U' B' F' L R2 U' B D2 U2 B F2 D2 U2
5.	13.03	B' F2 R D F D2 B' U2 F D R F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U2 R F2
6.	(11.00)	R' F' L2 R B2 F' L' B' R2 B F' L2 B F D' U2 B' F' L2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 U
7.	14.53	L R2 D F L' B F' D R2 D2 U R' D2 L' D' R' D' L2 R' U L2 U F' U' B
8.	(15.28)	L' B L2 R' D' U L2 D2 U' L' R D2 L D2 U B2 R' B' L D' B F L2 R' F'
9.	14.20	R' F2 U' F2 R B' F' R2 D' L' R D2 L2 B R2 U' F U B' F' L' R U2 B F2
10.	13.22	R' B D U R' B2 F' L R B L R' B' R2 U R' F R D' U B2 U' R2 B F
11.	12.50	R2 D U F L2 R B' F2 R' B2 F2 L' R F U L' R' U2 R' B2 F2 U2 B D' F
12.	12.01	R2 D2 B D L' B2 R2 D2 U L' B' F D2 U2 F U' L' R B L' R B D U B'

and in that...

Average: 12.43
Standard Deviation: 0.31
Best Time: 11.00
Worst Time: 13.03
Individual Times:
1.	11.99	D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B F' D U2 F' D' U' L' D2 B' D' U2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 B F2
2.	12.65	L R B2 F' U2 B2 F2 U B' F D U L D B F2 D U2 B U2 R' D2 F L D
3.	12.66	D U2 B' D B2 L2 R' B' F2 R B F2 U' B' F' L R2 U' B D2 U2 B F2 D2 U2
4.	(13.03)	B' F2 R D F D2 B' U2 F D R F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U2 R F2
5.	(11.00)	R' F' L2 R B2 F' L' B' R2 B F' L2 B F D' U2 B' F' L2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 U

The average of 12 is a PB 

The average of 5 isn't, unfortunately, but the SD is better, and the worst solve is far better (coincidentally, it has the same best time as my PB avg of 5).

And I'm very happy with that


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> And I'm very happy with that



I bet you are, that's amazing improvement well done.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 13, 2009)

I have an official 42.00 time in OH!

Note: this is an accomplishment not because it's a good time (I can average sub-30 without too much difficulty), but because it's 42. Oh, and since I don't know where else to put it, I have a counting 48.xx in my final round! And I didn't come in last!


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm very happy with that
> ...



Well, its definitely a big improvement in my PB, but my solving is still marred by my unbelievable inconsistency - it seems to take me 60-100 solves to properly warm up now (although I like to think that means I can still improve lots ).


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 7.	20.53	(0,6) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-2,5) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (-5,2) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (2,0) / (6,3)



Got an 18.36 on this one  Everything else was >30 though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2009)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Apr 13 22:46:45 BST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 54.60

Fastest Time: 48.43
Slowest Time: 1:04.59
Standard Deviation: 04.45

Individual Times:
1) 48.96 R2 r U f b u2 l u F2 r' L d' r' F2 D d2 F2 U2 r2 F u' r2 B' f2 U' l b d2 R B F2 R2 b2 u2 r2 B f U' u' l
2) 53.06 u F D2 R D2 f2 U2 F r L' F D l' F r L' U u' R2 L2 b D2 R U F' D2 b l2 U2 d L' l D' r f' l' u D' b2 D
3) 54.24 L F' l b F' u d L2 D' f u2 L F R b F l L' u f' l2 r2 B' U F U d2 l' B' d2 b2 u2 F l2 r2 B r2 l' b U
4) 58.55 D B2 u F f' R' U2 D' R' B2 f2 l' u' R L2 F U' D' r R2 u F R' d l' b r2 u D f2 F' d2 U' r' b2 F u' f r' B2
5) 1:04.59 L2 b D L2 f U2 r D L' B2 L2 f R' r2 F' B d' b F U l b2 u' L2 r2 B f' L' r2 U u' l' D U l2 f l2 U2 R f'
6) 57.05 l2 b d2 f r2 l b2 R2 b D2 L' B2 R2 l2 D B b D2 R u d' f2 u' R2 u' L b2 U' r d' b D' u f2 u b2 R' U2 d b
7) 54.78 B2 R' U2 F' f2 u U r' U D' r2 B' f U' R2 L' D' b2 D2 u L' d2 r2 L' F2 D2 l U' l' D' U l2 d2 F2 L' B' f U F' d2
8) 52.66 r2 L U2 d r B u' F d' f2 R r U2 D2 F2 u B2 D' u' l r F r L2 U2 D B' L' F' d' L F' R L2 U d2 r' d' l2 r2
9) 50.71 f' L2 R2 F' R2 b U2 b F' l' U2 B2 F2 d F' L f2 r D b d' D B2 b2 D f2 u' b U' l U' b B' D2 f u' B2 b u' f'
10) 48.43 f F U' l' F' D U' B' F' R F2 U' u' R' d2 B D2 U' F u F' B' r b D R D L d R u' L' B2 R2 f2 U' d2 l2 f' L2
11) 55.80 b R' U r l' D B b D' d2 r D L l' B F' u2 b2 r' U2 l2 b l' d' U' f' F' U' r2 u2 L l' U l' d' u2 f' r2 L' u'
12) 56.41 F L2 b u' f2 B2 D2 B' F L2 u2 R2 f b R L2 B2 f' R' l2 b2 u2 d r' L d' F f2 r' l' B2 F2 u L u F' B' U D f'

4x4x4 avg with new edges method discovered by misinterpreting syuhei's edges method 

It's just basically syuhei's first part x3 then fix remaining edges (you should have 0-3 left)


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 13, 2009)

(0,-4) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,3) /

24.37 with parity, a PB.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > 7.	20.53	(0,6) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-2,5) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (-5,2) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (2,0) / (6,3)
> ...



10.42 -__- stupid middle slice being flipped cost me sub-10.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



56.66, I'm bad.


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



22.34.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2009)

Pff, you couldn't even sub-10 a scramble I could sub-20? That's a win for me


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Finally got a 6x6 solve on Hi-Games!!!! 14 minutes, nowhere near the sub-2 that some people can get, but I'm happy.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm officially sub-15  This is just a small part of a bad 15.27 average of 12 

Statistics for 04-13-2009 20:39:21

Average: 14.20
Standard Deviation: 0.54
Best Time: 12.49
Worst Time: 17.65
Individual Times:
1. (12.49) D2 U2 B2 F L' D U L' D2 U' R B F U2 B F L B' L2 B2 L F' L2 F2 R
2. 13.48 L2 R' D' U' B D2 U2 L D U2 F R' F D L F' L B F U2 R B' D2 F2 D'
3. 14.36 B2 F' R D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 B D L2 D' R B2 R B' L2 D' B' F' R D2
4. (17.65) F' D U2 L2 R U B' F2 L2 F' L2 R D' U' B2 U R U' L' B2 F' L R2 F2 L'
5. 14.77 R2 D B L' R F' D2 U L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F L' F' U2 B' F' L2 B2 F D2 U2

First was LL skip  Man, those things surprise you!

The beginning of the solve went like this...I can't remember the rest:

z2 F D L' R B L2 R2 Uw' R U R' F R F' R Uw


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 14, 2009)

5x5x5

Average: 3:29.73
Standard Deviation: 8.89
Best Time: 3:15.85
Worst Time: 3:53.66
Individual Times:
1.	3:27.15	D' f F2 l D2 b2 f' U' l2 F L2 U' R2 u U2 F2 D' u' L2 l R B' b2 f2 F2 d b' l B2 f L2 R' d2 L R B2 L' l r D' U l2 r' F2 u2 U' l' f2 R f2 r2 F' D r b f' F2 U R' d2
2.	3:25.15	B d' l2 D d l' F' r R u L B2 d r2 F L2 l' B' b' f F D L2 R B b' R' b2 U L l r' u' L2 d2 F d R u2 b F D d U2 B' l' R B' l' f2 l B2 l2 r B2 D B2 b2 r' d2
3.	3:21.39	f' U' L' d' L2 l2 D d u' L D2 d2 u' U' F2 D2 U B' f2 F l R d2 r B2 l D2 l' U' f F U2 F2 d B r' R f' L2 F U2 l' R2 u' U2 L B' b2 f' F2 l2 b2 R B' b2 U2 l2 f2 r2 u
4.	3:22.80	D' F2 D' d2 u B' f d B2 F L2 D u U2 L' d2 u2 B' F2 u U f2 r' D' d2 u U2 L2 f2 u b F2 U2 f L2 r2 f' F' d2 u' L2 r' b2 r' R' b u2 U2 F2 D2 u l2 U b r' B u2 R D u2
5.	3:28.30	b' D L R2 B r' u F2 D u l r U2 L' r R2 D2 u2 R f2 D2 u l2 R' D d u2 f r R2 B2 f u2 L2 l r2 R f2 u2 L' R2 B d' U L B2 f' l2 R2 u2 L2 l b' F2 D2 L' D2 U' r' U2
6.	3:48.50	L' b F' r R B2 R' F2 L2 r' F2 L2 f F d2 R d2 R' f d2 L' l B b d2 u' R2 u f U l2 F' D l D' u' U' B d U2 B2 b F l' U2 L' r' B2 D' L' l' B' R2 F' D2 U B r2 B F'
7.	3:37.65	r' U2 B' b f F' R f l2 u f' L l b D U' b l f' U R f r f l2 B' b2 L D F2 R' D2 F' d2 u L' d2 l r d U b L' f F l b' F R2 d L' l r R' B' b2 f2 F' L f2
8.	3:26.56	u B b2 d b' d' L' U r2 F U2 r2 d' L2 f' L2 D2 d' u U' B' f2 F u l' R2 u B' b' f d' u' U' l' R B F R U L2 u2 b' f2 L r2 b' D' u U r u2 L2 r' f' r R b l2 B2 f'
9.	3:19.46	D d2 u' B f' U2 B2 L U L' D d u U l2 R' D d' F2 d B b f F2 D u2 U' L B b f d' b' u2 B' f l D2 u b' l D2 u U' B2 u F U' F L u L l2 r2 D l' f2 r2 R2 B'
10.	(3:53.66)	B2 b' l2 F2 D2 l B2 L' R u L' l u U f2 F' l f l' r R' d2 U' r B' f' U F2 U2 l' F2 l' U2 B' f' r' B' f' U2 b R2 b l' U L R f l2 D' r F2 D2 B2 U2 L' r' B2 L r R'
11.	3:40.35	B D' b R B u2 F' R' B2 d u l' R' b' F' u' l' D2 U L2 u' B2 D' B2 f2 U f' F2 L' l2 u2 f' L2 R' b' f U' r' F2 L2 F2 R B' L2 d2 l' d' U2 B D R2 d f2 L l r2 R' F d2 u'
12.	(3:15.85)	B D d2 U2 R2 B b' R B R2 U B L d F' l r2 F' D L2 r' b2 l r2 D d' U' L' l d' u' U' R U L2 r b f2 D d' u U2 f d2 R' f U' l2 b D' L l R' D2 l2 f' U' L' r d2




First sub 3:30.


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just had my best average and single 3x3 times within the same solve...average was 25.59 and single was 20.95. Then, on the first solve of the next average, i broke 20 for the first time with a 19.95.....ive been smiling for the past 10 minutes now.


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

Slowturning.

Average: 14.48
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 13.14
Worst Time: 17.83

(13.14), 17.83, 14.61, 15.17, 15.05, 14.36, 16.44, 13.45, 14.00, 13.26, 14.25, 14.17


----------



## Ellis (Apr 14, 2009)

I did something today that I thought I would never do (and will never do again)... _5x5 average of 100_. 

Result was 2:14.76

Before this, my PB single was 1:53.xx, during the average I got a 1:49.79 PLL skip, which was immediately followed by a non-lucky 1:46.14. Worst time was 2:35.60

Only 7 solves were sub-2, which was kind of disappointing. I am so freakin sore right now.


----------



## Escher (Apr 14, 2009)

Umm, what the hell?

Average: 11.91
Standard Deviation: 0.07
Best Time: 10.64
Worst Time: 14.45
Individual Times:
1.	11.81	U2 B' F R' F L D U2 L2 R' B U2 L' R' U B2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 L' B' L' B
2.	(10.64)	B' F U' L' R2 U2 F U R' U2 R' D L' B' F' D U B' L2 B F' D2 U' B' R
3.	(14.45)	R' D2 R B F L' R2 B F2 L' R B2 F' D' U2 L' D' U' R2 D L2 B2 F' L2 D
4.	11.94	L2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 U' B L2 B' L' F D2 B2 D2 R2 D L' D U' F' L F2 L' F2
5.	11.97	B2 F U' L B' F' L2 R2 B F' L D' B' F2 D2 L R F U B D2 U2 F' D R

All of these were non lucky.

All afternoon I've been pulling out good times occasionally, and mostly awful times, because I'm really tired, and this pops up out of nowhere. I've been trying for about 20 minutes to get solves this good again, but I just can't! 
This is so odd. I'm quite shocked. Anyway, I don't expect this to be beaten any time soon, for the rest of this week i need to be working, not cubing, and I have A2s coming up so next term will have to be practically cube-less 
Stupid SD too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I did something today that I thought I would never do (and will never do again)... _5x5 average of 100_.
> 
> Result was 2:14.76


Awesome job! I want to do that someday.



Ellis said:


> Trying to set the OH square-1 Multi-BLD UWR


I want to do that someday too.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 14, 2009)

39.11 4x4 single. ~22 reduction, ZBLL.


----------



## mande (Apr 14, 2009)

sub 40 OH average of 5


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > I did something today that I thought I would never do (and will never do again)... _5x5 average of 100_.
> ...


100 x 5x5x5 isn't that bad. I did 5 * 12 to figure out which of my 5 5x5x5 would become my next (reserve) speedcube. I also did that with 3 4x4x4's, 2 6x6x6's and 2 7x7x7's. In total that makes 
36 * 4x4x4
60 * 5x5x5
24 * 6x6x6
24 * 7x7x7
I will not cube anymore for the rest of the week though

Also, what is the current UWR for OH square-1 Multi-BLD? I am guessing 2/2 (or even 1/2) would be good enough


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



I secretly had a 29/29, but don't tell anybody 

Accomplishment: 3x3 single: 11.54


----------



## MrData (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I did a 5x5 avg of 100 with Ellis, so:
Avg: 04:30.08
Best avg of 5: 03:52.16
Best avg of 12: 04:17.08


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 14, 2009)

Yay! 
Did a pyraminx average today. I havn't touched the pyraminx for weeks and now I did a record 


avg10(12)
Average: 7.60
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best Time: 4.47
Worst Time: 14.77

(it popped on the 14.77)

Pretty good 

average of 5:

Average: 6.24
Standard Deviation: 0.26
Best Time: 4.47
Worst Time: 9.72

Yay


----------



## dChan (Apr 14, 2009)

MrData said:


> Well I did a 5x5 avg of 100 with Ellis, so:
> Avg: 04:30.08
> Best avg of 5: 03:52.16
> Best avg of 12: 04:17.08



Haha, so you actually finished it! Good job, Steven.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 14, 2009)

MrData said:


> Well I did a 5x5 avg of 100 with Ellis, so:
> Avg: 04:30.08
> Best avg of 5: 03:52.16
> Best avg of 12: 04:17.08


What happened to you? You finished? Where did you go? You disappeared at the end. 



AvGalen said:


> Also, what is the current UWR for OH square-1 Multi-BLD? I am guessing 2/2 (or even 1/2) would be good enough



Yea 1/2 would do it


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2009)

LL

-micro501- fazrulz_'s 12 Individual Times: 3.47, 3.68, 4.28, 4.66, 3.75, (4.72), 4.3, 4.02, (3.40), 3.68, 3.88, 4.56 
[15:59] -micro501- fazrulz_'s Average: 4.02, Best Time: 3.40 Worst Time: 4.72


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 15, 2009)

I finally got a sub 2 2x2 solve, 1.72. It was done in the weekly competition, so happy.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Let me guess, the fourth one?


----------



## Raffael (Apr 15, 2009)

I imrpoved my PB 4x4 avg today.
It's at 1:39.25 now.
I need to get this to sub-1:30 before German Open.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 15, 2009)

FMC Scramble: D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D R F L R2 F' D' L2 B2 U' B 

Solution:

2x2x2: L D2 B' D R2 D2 (6)
2X2X1: U B' U2 B' U B (6)
F2L(3): (Z) U' B' U' B (4)
F2L(4): F' U F (3)
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7)
PLL: U2 F2 U M' U2 M U F2 (10)

Total = 36 Moves

Done for 2009-15 forum competition, after time expired. Being my first time doing FMC, this is my PB. Can anyone give me tips on what I could do better, or if I'm even going about this the right way? Also, I'm allowed to use M, S & E turns in FMC, correct?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> I finally got a sub 2 2x2 solve, 1.72. It was done in the weekly competition, so happy.



lol, a sub 2 isn't hard to get if you go to the thread full of easy scrambles 

And that scramble from the weekly comp can barely qualify as a scramble


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

PeterV said:


> FMC Scramble: D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D R F L R2 F' D' L2 B2 U' B
> 
> Solution:
> 
> ...



M, S and E turns are 2 moves. Also you mixed up M and M' in the solve, the PLL should be U2 F2 U M' U2 M U F2

Good though! I wish I was this good at FMC


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just received my first ever cube order today! I ordered a rubik's ice cube, , and a cheap square-1. I gave in after an hour of trying to solve the square-1, and solved it by finding a couple of algs. It is a very fun puzzle to solve.

The ice cube is actually really cool. My only complaints are that it does not have standard color scheme, and that kills my recognition. And I sometimes accidentally turn what are the blue and the white faces when solved, because they turn very easily, and the other sides not as good.

I am going to play around with my 5x5, then the 2x2 and see how tiny is feels.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 15, 2009)

19.50 avg of 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeterV (Apr 15, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > FMC Scramble: D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D R F L R2 F' D' L2 B2 U' B
> ...



I think I just got lucky on this one. Good catch on the M moves, I'll have to correct that. So is an M2 = 4 moves in FMC?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2009)

PeterV said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...



No, M2 is just 2 moves still. Basically an M move equates to R L' x'(2 moves), so M2 would just be R2 L2 x2 which is still 2 moves.

Also, if you had inserted your last pair as U' F' U2 F it would force an OLL skip and give you Z perm, which is 12 moves. With AUF that would give you a 20 move f2l with a 13 move LL, as opposed to a 19 move F2l with a 17 move LL.

It's still a very nice first solution. I hope you keep at it, the feeling you get with a sub-25 solve is just indescribable.

Edit: Just saw this:



Hadley4000 said:


> 19.50 avg of 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's awesome Hadley! What were the times, and what makes you think it was a fluke?


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Uhh I just got a new non lucky PB... Slow turning...?

14.88. Easy F2L, FURU'R'F' OLL and A perm 

It scares me that this happened with slow turning.


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have the scramble?


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 16, 2009)

byu said:


> Do you have the scramble?



No  I was just hand scrambling, I wasn't at my computer. Can I not count it? I don't think it was a particularly easy cross.


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure it counts, as long as you scrambled well. I just wanted it to try it


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2009)

Statistics for 04-16-2009 00:47:47

Average: 19.25
Standard Deviation: 1.65
Best Time: 15.31
Worst Time: 34.06
Individual Times:
1.	16.44	(-5,6) (0,2) (3,3) (6,0) (3,3) (0,2) (1,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (4,5) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0)
2.	(15.31)	(4,-1) (0,3) (3,1) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,2) (-3,2) (-5,2) (1,4) (6,0) (4,4) (-4,4) (0,3) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2)
3.	(34.06)	(3,-4) (-5,-3) (-3,3) (6,0) (-2,3) (0,4) (6,2) (-5,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-5,1) (3,5) (6,3) (0,3) (3,2) (0,4)
4.	19.91	(-5,-1) (0,-3) (5,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,5) (6,0) (4,2) (-3,2) (1,4) (-4,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (-1,0) (0,5) (0,4) (-2,0)
5.	18.59	(0,-4) (0,4) (-3,0) (-2,3) (-4,0) (6,4) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,3) (6,0) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,2)
6.	20.38	(0,6) (0,-3) (4,5) (4,0) (6,0) (2,3) (-5,0) (6,3) (0,5) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (4,1) (0,1) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,0)
7.	22.14	(0,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (-2,0) (6,5) (0,5) (-5,0) (6,5) (-5,3) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (-5,3) (-4,5) (-5,0) (0,5) (6,4)
8.	19.70	(1,-4) (0,3) (2,3) (1,4) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (4,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (2,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,4) (0,4) (6,0)
9.	19.94	(-3,5) (0,4) (6,3) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (6,4) (6,0) (3,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (2,0) (6,4) (1,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0)
10.	20.28	(0,-4) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (5,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-5,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,1) (2,0) (0,3) (2,2) (0,1)
11.	18.48	(6,3) (0,-3) (0,5) (1,4) (5,5) (6,4) (0,3) (3,4) (-2,2) (-2,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (2,4) (6,2)
12.	16.67	(3,3) (3,3) (-1,3) (0,1) (-5,5) (-1,0) (5,0) (0,1) (0,1) (1,5) (-5,0) (0,2) (5,2) (-3,0) (-5,0) (6,0) (3,0)

INSANE! I am so happy right now. All cases non-lucky too  my hands were flying!
as shown by:

Adj-Adj: .98
Double-J: .97
J-N: .96

All of those are algs I have been trying to sub-1 forever and never quite managed


----------



## Escher (Apr 16, 2009)

Umm... what?

F2L average of 12

Average: 8.31
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 6.13
Worst Time: 10.37
Individual Times:
1.	7.72	U' L2 R B' R U' B' L R F2 R D B' F' L R D U R' B F' D U' R F2
2.	(6.13)	L' F2 L' R2 B2 F L' D' U' B2 R D U2 L R F L R F' R' B' D' B' F' L2
3.	(10.37)	L2 R' B L2 B F L R U B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L' B' R' U' R' D F' L' B L' B2
4.	9.98	D2 B2 F R2 F' L R' B' F2 D2 U B' F' L2 B' F2 D' L R2 B F2 U' L2 B2 F2
5.	7.92	B U B2 L D2 B F' R D' U2 L R F D' R2 B' F2 L D' B' L2 U' B2 L R
6.	6.85	D2 B2 D' U2 R2 B' D B L R B2 F2 D B' D L B2 U B2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2
7.	8.18	F' D2 U' R2 U R2 F L' D U' B L2 B D2 U B D2 R D B2 L D2 B' L' B
8.	7.83	L' B R2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 D B' F' U' L R F2 L' B' U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 F
9.	7.74	D' U2 L2 R D2 U2 L2 D F' L' R F' U' B' F' R2 F R' D2 U' L R U' B L'
10.	10.00	B F' R2 B2 F' R' D U' L' R U2 R D L R2 B2 F' L' R U R D2 U B2 L
11.	8.20	B2 L' R2 U2 L' R' B' F' D' R U L U2 L B2 F2 L' R2 D2 U' L' B F' U2 L'
12.	8.64	B2 F' D U L' D L B' R' D2 U F' L2 B F L2 D2 U' F' R D2 R' U L' U'

Why is my f2l 8.3 seconds long when I average 14.5 seconds? something must be up - I was sure my LL was faster than that! I'm going to take an avg of 12, and report back!

And for my LL...

Average: 5.62
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 4.15
Worst Time: 6.60
Individual Times:
1.	5.35	F2 D U2 F' D U2 B' F' D' F' U L' R' B F2 L' D' U2 L U2 F' U' B R F'
2.	5.82	B F2 L' R' B F D L D2 F' L R' B2 F2 U2 B' R2 D' F D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L
3.	5.26	B F' L2 D L' B' F' D F R' F' D U2 B F U' L' R U' R' F2 D2 U F2 L2
4.	5.68	D2 F U B' F2 L R F' L2 R B2 F R B' D U L U2 L D L D' U2 L2 R2
5.	5.29	D' U' B' L' D B2 D U2 B R F R' U2 B' D' L2 R F R2 U2 B2 L' F2 U' L
6.	(6.60)F2 U' B2 F' L' U' L' B2 D' B' D2 B F2 D' U B2 F R' D2 L F' U L R U2
7.	5.37	F D' U F D2 F' D' L' D' U2 L2 D2 R B2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 F D U' F' U2 F2
8.	6.38	R' B2 D2 U L R B U2 R' D U' B' F' D2 B' L2 R B D2 U2 L D2 U' L' D2
9.	(4.15)B' F2 R2 B2 F D B D B2 F' D2 U B' F' U2 B2 D' U2 R' D' U R F2 L2 R
10.	6.49	D' B2 L' R' B2 L F L R2 B R F' D U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D U F' L' U2 L
11.	4.74	L' R B' U B2 U2 B' F R2 B F D' B2 F' L' R' F' D2 L2 R' B' D2 L' F2 U
12.	5.82	R D' L2 R2 D B' F2 L U B2 D U B2 F L R2 F R B D2 L B' F D' F2

For some reason I had always assumed my f2l was much weaker than my LL, and clearly I was wrong! I know what I'm going to be practicing for the next few months!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 16, 2009)

B2 D R2 B2 F' R2 F' U F L2 R2 U F' U2 F' D' U' B' U2 L2 F2 D U' L2 R'

Huh huh. 8.84, PLL skip


----------



## leeho (Apr 16, 2009)

Average: 15.00
Best Time: 13.38
Worst Time: 17.58
Individual Times:
1. 13.38
2. 15.28
3. 17.58
4. 13.92
5. 15.81

OMGSH! So close to sub 15 TT__TT!!!


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2009)

I attained my second 14 second average of 5 yesterday. This one was not as exciting as my first one, but I am still very happy to have gotten it. I still need to do a 14 second average of 12, though. I've been so lazy to do averages of 12 after warming up.

The times were:

14.14 s, 14.31 s, (17.42 s), (13.86 s), 15.14 s = 14.53 s average

I have noticed that in lots of averages of 5 my fastest single is right next to my slowest single. I guess it must just be a coincidence.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 16, 2009)

4th UK post in a row:

yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes 

Average: 12.98
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Individual Times:
1.	13.17	D U' R U B' D2 U R B' R F R2 B F L' R' B2 F U R F U' L2 R B
2.	12.60	B2 F' D B L2 F D U R F' U L' D' U2 R' U B2 F D2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 R2
3.	13.73	L D R' U' B' L' R U2 B U2 L' D' F' R U2 L' R B2 F2 L R B' D2 L R'
4.	12.15	D' U2 L R' D2 L2 R' D R D2 U2 B2 D' U' R B' F' L R2 D U' B2 R2 D' U'
5.	(14.16)	R2 D' F U' F' D U' F' R' U R2 B2 F' R2 D' B' F R' B F D2 B' R F R2
6.	13.70	L B' F' L R' D2 U R B F2 R2 D U2 R D2 U2 F' L2 B R' D' U2 R B2 F2
7.	13.60	B D' U L' R' U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L' R2 U' L' D2 U' B' D U L U' L R' D2 R'
8.	13.26	D' L' R B' F2 R2 D' L R' D L' R B2 L R' D' U' B' F L' D2 U2 R B2 F2
9.	12.09	U R' B' L2 R2 F2 R U' L2 B F L2 R F' L' R2 D2 B R' D' B F' L2 R B'
10.	12.63	R' B' R U2 B2 D' U' L R U' R2 U2 F' D R' D L2 R2 D2 L2 D B F R B2
11.	12.88	D B' R2 U2 B L R D2 B' R' D U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F' L' D' U' B' L2 R D2 B'
12.	(12.01)	D U2 B' F L' R' U' F2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' F U2 B F D' U' F2 R'

First sub-13 average!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 16, 2009)

Average: 12.24
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 9.71
Worst Time: 14.77
Individual Times:
12.56, 12.13, (14.77), 10.86, 12.00, 11.84, 12.88, 13.28, 12.15, 13.05, (9.71), 11.65

I've been practicing


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2009)

@MTGJumper: Haha, sorry but I accidentally broke the U.K. post record. Nice average, though! You are really good!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 16, 2009)

Didn't notice you broke that chain 

Thanks


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 16, 2009)

Square-1 average of 5: *37.98*
Times: (26.57), 34.75, (49.22), 45.89, 33.31

Woot! I am really inconsistent though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 16, 2009)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Average: 30.80
Standard Deviation: 5.76
32.22, 33.68, 33.30, 24.10, 37.43, 31.34, 34.44, 31.60, 22.02, 27.66, 32.28, 20.61, 28.38, 30.13, 36.50, 37.84, 35.65, (38.40), 27.22, (15.40), 35.14, 26.31, 29.54, 30.39, 38.38

So close to sub-30!

Best average of 12:

Average: 29.53
Standard Deviation: 3.80
33.30, 24.10, (37.43), 31.34, 34.44, 31.60, 22.02, 27.66, 32.28, (20.61), 28.38, 30.13

... and of 5:

Average: 26.02
Standard Deviation: 2.84
22.02, 27.66, (32.28), (20.61), 28.38

Also, got my PB, kinda non-lucky: (3,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (-3,3) / (5,3) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) /

Go on Woney, try it.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 17, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



Thanks for the good advise. Hopefully my solution wasn't a total fluke. I'll have to read up on insertions/cancellations/pre-moves and hopefully I can start getting better at this.

P.S. Congrats to Hadley. Sub-20, awesome!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 17, 2009)

14.85 single (pll skip)

22.75 average.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 17, 2009)

cubeshape, I did this the day before my 19.25 and forgot to post it.

All cases were at least 3 twists.

Statistics for 04-16-2009 19:47:22

Average: 3.40
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 1.58
Worst Time: 6.84
Individual Times:
1.	1.62	(4,-4) (0,-3) (-3,4) (-4,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (5,0) (-5,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (4,0)
2.	5.09	(0,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,4) (6,5) (5,0) (-4,1) (5,0) (6,5) (2,0) (-2,2) (0,1) (4,0)
3.	4.79	(0,-4) (0,4) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,2) (6,1) (0,2) (6,3) (-4,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (6,0) (6,2) (0,4)
4.	(6.84)	(0,6) (3,3) (0,4) (-1,0) (1,0) (1,2) (2,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,2) (-4,2) (0,5) (-3,2) (2,0) (1,0) (0,3) (3,0)
5.	4.33	(0,-1) (3,-5) (3,0) (6,0) (-2,5) (6,4) (3,2) (4,4) (-4,2) (0,3) (6,1) (0,5) (-3,5) (0,1) (6,2) (6,0)
6.	2.66	(3,6) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (6,0) (4,3) (-4,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,5) (-2,4) (-4,0) (-3,0)
7.	(1.58)	(0,3) (0,-3) (6,0) (0,1) (-4,2) (-3,4) (6,4) (0,3) (-1,4) (6,2) (2,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (-3,2) (6,3) (0,5)
8.	4.48	(0,6) (0,3) (6,3) (5,1) (3,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (3,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (2,0) (2,2) (6,4) (4,0) (2,2) (4,4)
9.	3.83	(3,2) (0,-2) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (-2,0) (-1,4) (0,1) (-5,0) (6,5) (-4,5) (6,0) (-4,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (4,5)
10.	1.91	(0,2) (-5,-5) (3,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,1) (5,5) (0,1)
11.	1.89	(0,2) (-5,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,2) (0,1) (3,3) (-3,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (5,0)
12.	3.41	(6,-3) (-3,-3) (4,5) (0,2) (-1,2) (6,5) (6,5) (6,4) (2,0) (3,2) (0,2) (4,3) (3,5) (0,3) (-2,0)


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Can you tell me your method for cubeshape? I'm really bad at it. I make it into a shape that has all edges paired up on the U layer and then do an alg. How do you do it?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2009)

There way all the fast people do cubeshape is to just know how to solve each one in as few moves as possible (or relatively few moves). Rather than memorization I think most people do this by just playing around with the shapes and watching what happens (and thus how to solve them).

The method I use, which is quite a bit slower but a lot easier to learn, is to just put 6 of the corners on D, and then apply one of 5 algs (which are all 3-5 moves). This is more efficient than pairing up the edges, but it's also slightly more to learn.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Where did you learn it? I might try to do that.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> B2 D R2 B2 F' R2 F' U F L2 R2 U F' U2 F' D' U' B' U2 L2 F2 D U' L2 R'
> 
> Huh huh. 8.84, PLL skip



10.97 with Sune OLL and V-Perm. Much too easy of a scramble.

EDIT: Sorry for the double post, just realized that.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

Average: 3.63
Standard Deviation: 0.71
Best Time: 1.62
Worst Time: 4.62
Individual Times:
3.41, (1.62), 4.05, 2.89, 1.98, 3.88, 4.42, 3.53, 4.16, (4.62), 4.39, 3.55


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got a new PB of 29.45 seconds which completely blew me away! I am currently averaging around 55 seconds, and my previous PB was 43 seconds. I got a full LL skip!

This tells me that maybe my last layer is kinda slow though. I guess its time to learn full PLL.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> Where did you learn it? I might try to do that.



It's on Jaap's page, under "Method 1: Gathering Corners".


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average: 3.63
> Standard Deviation: 0.71
> Best Time: 1.62
> Worst Time: 4.62
> ...



ehm. What puzzle?


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh, sorry - 2x2


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

Got my first sub 4 with feet


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 17, 2009)

Average: 12,22
Standard Deviation: 0,96
Best Time: 10,17
Worst Time: 15,76
Individual Times:
11,41, 12,47, 11,09, 14,44, 12,03, 10,83, 12,28, 12,75, 12,44, (10,17), 12,50, (15,48)

Totally cleaned my cube yesterday and then lubed it, today broke my record by 0.33  (note: if the last time was a 12.00, the avg would be 11.98 :-/)


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow ville! Nice job. How much have you been practicing?


----------



## Novriil (Apr 17, 2009)

I just can't believe it how low you can go... I got sub-40 almost every day, but now I haven't touched my cube almost a week. I did my best session time right now... LL skip and 37 sec!! THIS IS SO BAD!! Totally depressed. I have to practice more now. (average today 45.12:confused:)


----------



## E.drid (Apr 17, 2009)

I started Intuitive F2L yesterday.

Today, i got my first Sub-40 solve with intuitive F2L: 38.69!


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Today I got a new PB average of 12 and (I think) 5 for 2x2 

5.33, 5.27, 5.38, 5.33, 4.44, 5.56, (6.64), 4.28, (3.61), 4.03, 5.84, 5.21 = *5.06*!

and (5.50), (4.15), 4.21, 4.83, 4.46 = *4.50*


----------



## MistArts (Apr 17, 2009)

Statistics for 04-17-2009 17:49:48
2x2:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.26
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 3.14
Worst Time: 6.97

Very nice, no diagonal-diagonal XLL though. I only used CLL 3 times.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 17, 2009)

6:1.57 7x7 single. So close to sub 6! I was at PLL by around 5:55 with a J-permutation, but the cube locked up and yea...


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 18, 2009)

New V5 and new 5x5 PB: 2:15.47. Before today, my PB was 2:45.xx, set on Charlie's V-Cube in November. My ES was really bad


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 18, 2009)

Times: 17.34, 14.55, 15.51, (12.87), (18.46), 15.84, 13.86, 15.20, 15.55, 13.69, 13.50, 14.39
Average: *14.94* 

New best by .04!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just got a new pb, but it was a PLL skip, so I am not sure if it counts.  It was a 20.57. Here is the scramble: D2 L U D' L R B' F' U R D2 F B' L F L2 U B' F' L2 F B U2 B2 F'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 18, 2009)

1:04.22 single and 1:14.92 average on Mirror Blocks (got it today)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

17.06 Roux solve First nonlucky sub 20 with Roux

Scramble:B2 F2 D' U' B F2 D' U R2 U2 L R' F2 D2 B' F L' F' L

Solution: (counting M as 1 move)
XYU'L'ULD'L2D2(7)
r'R'U2RUR2URU'R2rU2R2U'R'(22)
U'R'U'RU'R'U2R(30)
M2U'M'UM(35)
UM2U'(38)
M'U2M'U2M2(43)

Go me


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

That is pretty cool. After the first part your solve was completely 2gen, if you count r.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks. Roux is teh real pwntatoes though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 18, 2009)

Agonisingly close to sub-2 on 5x5: 2:00.40. My PB, obviously.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 18, 2009)

Megaminx average of 12: *3:00.79*
Times: 2:46.11, 3:12.72, 3:03.25, 3:01.75, 2:56.78, (2:37.52), (3:19.75), 3:09.62, 3:00.83, 3:03.41, 3:03.34, 2:50.11

This is my first average of 12, so I guess I average 3:00.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 18, 2009)

12.40, (15.77), (8.93), 11.94, 12.03, 12.71, 11.81, 11.86, 11.80, 12.25, 11.81, 10.50

11.91 avg12 

I failed to roll off the 15.77 :/


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

i made the post with the least visible words.


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

holypasta said:


> i made the post with the least visible words.



That's hardly an accomplishment. Someone could beat that by making one with the least visible and the least invisible words.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

I've done one solve today and it was a PB - 10.77. Y-OLL + PLL skip with no AUF.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 19, 2009)

Square-1 average of 12: 37.98
Times: 37.93, 34.70, 38.35, (57.91), 40.61, 49.39, 32.42, 41.13, 39.13, (24.47), 39.11, 27.07

Yay! 24.47 is a new record as well as the average.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a few accomplishments to announce today.

I beat my 7x7 single and average PB by about 40 seconds each (6:14 single, 6:37 average) and in the weekly comp!

I got a PB 5x5 single, PB by about 7 seconds (1:57) and my first sub-2!

I got a PB 4x4 single just now, 1:00.72. It would have been sub-1 without parity. 

None of the solves were lucky or easy (except the 5x5 single, which was easy edges, but none completed).


----------



## Gparker (Apr 19, 2009)

ive had a a magical cubing session with scott and emmerson. i was getting sub 15s like crazy and an 11.27(?) solve. i was freaking out so bad lol


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2009)

[13:09] <Fazrulz> first non lucky sub 9 
[13:09] <Fazrulz> 8.98 z perm

EDIT:

[13:11] <Fazrulz> wow 
[13:11] <Fazrulz> wtf 
[13:11] <Fazrulz> 8.22 non lucky a perm

Average: 11.41
Standard Deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 8.22
Worst Time: 15.77
Individual Times:
(14.48), 10.94, 12.41, 10.83, 12.78, 8.98, 11.05, 11.59, (8.22), 12.11, 11.25, 12.20

EDIT:

4x4:
Average: 53.05
Standard Deviation: 3.41
Best Time: 44.59
Worst Time: 1:04.45
Individual Times:
56.81, 57.74, 52.30, (1:04.45), 48.72, 49.08, 51.73, (44.59), 52.50, 56.67, 48.67, 56.31


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 19, 2009)

YEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!! I FINALLY BEAT MY PB AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got a 15.98 average.

SUB 16!!!!!!!!!!!!


w0000000000t, w0000000000p!!!1!1!!!1111!1!1!!!!one!!!1!!1exclamation mark!!!1!!

YES!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOO HOOO

::
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

It's been so long since I beat my PB avg.

12:	00:15.98	x
11:	00:19.39	x
10:	00:17.25	x
9:	00:13.86	x
8:	00:18.77	x
7:	00:15.37	x
6:	00:17.11	x
5:	00:13.30	x
4:	00:16.48	x
3:	00:14.22	x
2:	00:13.57	x
1:	00:16.50	x

average: 15.98

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PB AVERAGE OF 5!!!!!!


5:	00:13.30	x
4:	00:16.48	x
3:	00:14.22	x
2:	00:13.57	x
1:	00:16.50	x

AVERAGE = 14.81



I can now say that it is my F2L which needs work. All I did was practice F2L with metronome before this


----------



## Novriil (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG! It was almost a PB!!! 31.80 with HORRIBLE lock-up! The cross was 3 move, F2L was pair-turn in, algorithm, pair-turn-i and another pair-turn-in! OLL skip and PLL was 2-look... before edge PLL I got such a lock up  The time wouldn't been like 26 or so. But the best time in this week... still a good time  other times were both 48 sec

E: YAYYAYAYAYYAYAYA!!!  I just made a PB single! I think it's going to be a PB of _RA of 12_ too... !!! SO GOOD!

EE: OMG!!! I made non-lucky single PB just!! 27.95!! that's like more than a second faster!!

EEE: and like I hoped a new average PB too. 35.69

EEEE: haha  PLL skip and the time wouldn't been like 26 or so but I made OLL very slow and tried to look-ahead for PLL. Then when PLL was a skip I freaked and watched the cube like a second or so just amazed and then pushed the spacebar


----------



## ManuK (Apr 19, 2009)

Finally, a sub-25 avg. of 12 solves.
Average: 24.31

Fastest Time: 21.08
Slowest Time: 27.98
Standard Deviation: 02.43

Individual Times:
1) (21.08) R B U2 L' F D' L D2 B' L' F U' F2 R' L' D' U L F U' D L' U' D2 L2
2) 21.09 L' D F2 L D' R' L F B2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 F' B2 L B' R2 D L2 B2 F L2 F
3) 22.95 L' R' F2 L F' B2 D2 U' L2 D U' L' R F D' B F D B' L R2 F2 D' F D2
4) 27.20 R2 B' R' U2 D R U2 D2 B2 F R2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 L R B' R' L'
5)22.67 D2 L2 U D' B' R' L B L F2 U L R2 U' B' L' R' U L' R D' B2 F L R
6) (27.98) L' F' B L' U R F L2 B F' U2 F2 B' U B L2 B' D2 U2 L' D' L R2 U2 R
7) 21.34 R' B' R' F' R D' R' D U2 R2 B2 U' L' B2 L2 F2 B' U' R2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 U
8) 23.56 B U R' L2 U R' F U' F' L U' B' U' B2 F2 L D' L' B2 L2 R2 B U D' B'
9) 26.33 U' B2 D' U F' U' B2 U' B D2 U' F' R2 L F2 L' U' D B D' L' U R' U F2
10) 27.36 B' R2 F2 R' D U' L2 U' B2 F2 R' D F2 U2 D' B L' U B F2 R2 U R2 B L2
11) 26.89 F2 L F R2 L2 B' D2 L B' R' D2 B L' B' L F D2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U'
12)23.73 R L' B2 F2 R' L2 B2 R' L' B' L F2 L' D R D2 B L2 R' F' U L' B F2 D'


----------



## mrbiggs (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes! First sub-20 OH single. Very lucky, but this is a barrier I didn't think I could pass no matter the solve. (I average low 30s)

U' R2 F2 L D' B2 L' F L B2 L U2 R' B D R D' L U' L U R F' U2 B' (cross on bottom)

I can't figure out my solution, but it involved a very nice F2L and a PLL skip.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 19, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> Yes! First sub-20 OH single. Very lucky, but this is a barrier I didn't think I could pass no matter the solve. (I average low 30s)
> 
> U' R2 F2 L D' B2 L' F L B2 L U2 R' B D R D' L U' L U R F' U2 B' (cross on bottom)
> 
> I can't figure out my solution, but it involved a very nice F2L and a PLL skip.



very nice, i did y R F R2 u2, inserted the obvious CE pair, BR pair 2gen and U2, then inserted the other pair. y' to do edge control for last pair and anti sune, u perm.


----------



## Ryane (Apr 19, 2009)

Woo, another PB 10 of 12.
Seems every other average I do breaks my record at the moment.
Hopefully sub 35 soon.

And I seem to be getting about 1 sub-30 every 10-15 tries or so. Non-lucky. This means i'm clooooose to my primary goal. I just wanna get to the stage where i'm mostly sub-30. Like at the moment i'm mostly sub-40.

10 of 12: *00:35.60*

24:	00:28.89	x
23:	00:33.24	x
22:	00:44.56	x
21:	00:40.05	x
20:	00:37.85	x
19:	00:30.53	x
18:	00:35.52	x
17:	00:33.77	x
16:	00:34.54	x
15:	00:37.09	x
14:	00:33.56	x
13:	00:39.83	x


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 19, 2009)

first sub 20 second solve today ... 19.82!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ryane said:


> Woo, another PB 10 of 12.
> Seems every other average I do breaks my record at the moment.
> Hopefully sub 35 soon.
> 
> ...



It won't take you long. It only took me about a week, maybe less, from that point.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! First sub-20 OH single. Very lucky, but this is a barrier I didn't think I could pass no matter the solve. (I average low 30s)
> ...



hmm I couldn't find a PLL skip but here's an OLL skip

y R F R2 u2

R U' R'

U2 y R U' R' U2 R U' R'

U2 y R2 B' R2 B

U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R

U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I just beat my PB average of 5 for 2x2

Statistics for 04-19-2009 17:03:02

Average: 4.42
Standard Deviation: 0.47
Best Time: 4.00
Worst Time: 6.08
Individual Times:
1.	5.08	U2 F U2 F' R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R U2 F' U' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R2
2.	4.11	U2 R2 U' R2 U R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U R' F2 U2 R2 F' U R U' F' R' U2 F R'
3.	(6.08)	U F U' R' U' F R2 F U' R' F' R U' F' R U' F2 R F R2 F2 R U R2 F'
4.	4.06	F U' F2 R U' F R F2 U F R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F R' U F2 U2 F' R2 U
5.	(4.00)	U' R2 F2 U F2 U F' R F' U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F' R U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F

Not that an average of 5 means much for 2x2, I think I had two sunes and an FRUR'U'F'

Edit: Just rolled into a 4.06 0_0


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2009)

off topic accomplishment:

I finally beat this stupid game 
http://www.sporcle.com/games/world.php


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 20, 2009)

4x4 single - 1:52 (finally sub-2!!)

4x4 average of 5 - 2:04.xx


----------



## mrbiggs (Apr 20, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> hmm I couldn't find a PLL skip but here's an OLL skip



That's really neat.

I'm convinced at this point that I either made an execution mistake that turned out extremely lucky, or messed up the scramble somehow.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 20, 2009)

133:	00:29.98	x
132:	00:36.52	x
131:	00:27.49	x
130:	00:32.47	x
129:	00:25.94	x
128:	00:41.51	x//not fridrich
127:	00:29.21	x
126:	00:34.76	x
125:	00:43.93	x//not fridrich
124:	00:26.20	x
123:	00:32.95	x
122:	00:34.19	x
121:	00:33.55	x
120:	00:40.14	x
119:	00:38.65	x
118:	00:40.20	x
117:	00:33.88	x
116:	00:41.29	x
115:	00:39.32	x
114:	00:37.15	x
113:	00:37.31	x
112:	00:33.21	x
111:	00:30.89	x
110:	00:29.15	x
109:	00:30.32	x
108:	00:38.24	x
107:	00:38.97	x
106:	00:36.94	x
105:	00:34.01	x
104:	00:32.03	x
103:	00:40.83	x
102:	00:31.19	x
101:	00:35.07	x
100:	00:38.73	x
99:	00:36.30	x
98:	00:34.48	x
97:	00:35.16	x
96:	00:40.21	x
95:	00:34.21	x
94:	00:43.58	x
93:	00:42.96	x
92:	00:38.65	x
91:	00:33.36	x
90:	00:34.88	x
89:	00:35.85	x
88:	00:43.31	x
87:	00:31.67	x
86:	00:42.20	x
85:	00:31.13	x
84:	00:37.92	x
83:	00:34.49	x
82:	00:42.11	x
81:	00:38.49	x
80:	00:38.41	x
79:	00:42.56	x
78:	00:38.36	x
77:	00:43.96	x
76:	00:34.43	x
75:	00:37.64	x
74:	00:38.38	x
73:	00:26.69	x
72:	00:40.78	x
71:	00:37.05	x
70:	00:37.74	x
69:	00:40.89	x
68:	00:36.14	x
67:	00:41.21	x
66:	00:40.38	x
65:	00:34.48	x
64:	00:35.92	x
63:	00:37.21	x
62:	00:35.00	x
61:	00:39.87	x
60:	00:31.31	x
59:	00:33.93	x
58:	00:38.30	x
57:	00:39.45	x
56:	00:45.07	x
55:	00:40.97	x
54:	00:39.15	x
53:	00:36.09	x
52:	00:39.26	x
51:	00:38.08	x
50:	00:35.77	x
49:	00:37.72	x
48:	00:33.67	x
47:	00:36.27	x
46:	00:28.63	x
45:	00:38.08	x
44:	00:41.74	x
43:	00:36.80	x
42:	00:46.84	x
41:	00:45.68	x
40:	00:42.11	x
39:	00:37.38	x
38:	00:40.46	x
37:	00:42.52	x
36:	00:45.61	x
35:	00:32.14	x
34:	00:42.93	x
33:	00:46.39	x
32:	00:45.97	x
31:	00:34.43	x
30:	00:43.02	x
29:	00:43.53	x
28:	00:42.46	x
27:	00:44.04	x
26:	00:47.05	x
25:	00:37.08	x
24:	00:41.34	x
23:	00:45.21	x
22:	00:40.46	x
21:	00:47.50	x
20:	00:40.80	x
19:	00:36.17	x
18:	00:44.09	x
17:	00:41.13	x
16:	00:40.12	x
15:	00:38.68	x
14:	00:39.07	x
13:	00:45.38	x
12:	00:47.78	x
11:	00:40.55	x
10:	00:37.53	x
9:	00:47.34	x
8:	00:35.77	x
7:	00:39.56	x
6:	00:39.64	x
5:	00:47.68	x
4:	00:43.10	x
3:	00:33.22	x
2:	00:39.13	x
1:	00:42.57	x
here's 133 solves over the last week and a half where i timed myself. I am quite glad to see i have been improving.

Average:
00:38.18	
Best:
00:25.94
Avg. 5:
00:30.48	
3 of 5:
00:29.98
Avg. 10:
00:32.80	
10 of 12:
00:32.53


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> ONE HUNDRED AND THIRTY THREE TIMES, EACH ON A SEPARATE LINE



can you not do that please


----------



## sam (Apr 20, 2009)

/me kills self.

nice times.


----------



## OOOH (Apr 20, 2009)

Got a new PB avg of 5 and a new PB avg of 12. Also got a new PB - non lucky

Average: 30.25
Standard Deviation: 2.77
Best Time: 26.02
Worst Time: 36.28
Individual Times:
1.	26.61
2.	(26.02)
3.	28.03
4.	29.93
5.	30.02
6.	29.53
7.	32.88
8.	(36.28)
9.	26.34
10.	30.70	
11.	32.78	
12.	35.66

The first 5 solves are my PB avg. of 5:
Which is also my first sub 30 avg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Average: 28.19
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 26.02
Worst Time: 30.02
Individual Times:
1.	26.61
2.	(26.02)
3.	28.03
4.	29.93	
5.	(30.02)

And my new PB is: 22.98, how the hell did i do that:confused::confused::confused:
It was non lucky, but quite easy.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

I just took apart my rubik's 5x5 for the first time today! It is really cool.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 20, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! Amazing non-lucky single solve! And quite consinstent sub-30  8 times sub30 and only 4 times a 3x.yy-time 
I am happy  Hope I will get a sub20 solve soon 

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Apr 20 19:33:06 CEST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 28.98

Fastest Time: 21.94
Slowest Time: 35.72
Standard Deviation: 03.91 

Individual Times:
1) 27.81 F2 B L D2 L' U B R' L F' R2 U2 L' D L U D F2 L' U F L2 F' B D
2) 34.70 U D B2 D' U' L' U2 B' U2 L2 F2 R' L' U D' L2 F R' U B U R2 F B' D'
3) 21.94  B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U F D' U' B' U' R' L B2 U D R' B' U' D L F2 R2 D2
4) 26.70 D' L R B2 U D R D F' L' D' L2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' R2 F' R D L2 F D' F
5) 30.61 R' B' L B2 U R D' U R D2 L D' L' B' F2 U B2 R' F L2 B' R' B' U2 R'
6) 35.72 B' L B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' F' L2 D' U' L2 F' D2 F' R2 B' D' B' R2 D2 B F' R'
7) 28.11 R' U2 D L' D2 R' B' U B' R' U D' F' B2 U' F2 D2 R F L2 B2 F2 U' F' B2
8) 24.17 U' R U' L' B' L U B' L' B' D2 B R L' D' L' R F' D F R2 U2 R2 F' D2
9) 28.22 L F' D' R' F2 R D U L2 B L' D L2 D2 F' L D B' L' U' B' R2 F' L U2
10) 29.23 B2 L2 B2 U' L' U' L2 R F L2 R' F2 B' R' B' L F U' B R' F2 U2 R' U' F2
11) 28.98 U2 R D2 B' D U2 B2 D2 U2 R U' F B2 R2 F' D R U L' U' B2 U' F2 R2 D
12) 31.55 D2 U2 F' L F2 R U' F2 D L2 D R' U' F2 D F D2 U B2 U' D' R' D' L2 R2

First sub-30 avg of 12 

PS: Why are so many guys are telling in this thread, they got a LL skip  I've been cubing since almost 3 months and I never got one. ^^


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 20, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I just took apart my rubik's 5x5 for the first time today! It is really cool.



lol. i did that. it was not fun.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

I had a last layer skip once, but it was a hand scramble and wasn't timing it. Other than that, a few OLL skips, very few, and a few PLL skips.

I found taking apart my 5x5 very fun, because it looks like such a beast. XD And my little sister was saying that I would break a piece like very 5 minutes, and when I put the last piece in I stared yelling at her and everything.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> off topic accomplishment:
> 
> I finally beat this stupid game
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/world.php



got 126 on my first try.. man I suck.. I would do better if it was in Swedish though..

I got all correct on the states in USA and the courntries in Europe though


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 20, 2009)

19.89!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My first sub20  I am so happy


----------



## Gparker (Apr 20, 2009)

late accomplishment: i got a stackmat timer! now i need to get the cord so it can work with cct

non cubing accomplishment: i got a new girlfriend


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes said:


> 19.89!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My first sub20  I am so happy



feels great doesn't it?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 20, 2009)

First Sub 100 on a 4x4x4 Time 1:37.xx


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 20, 2009)

3x3 average of 5 - 20.69
almost 2 seconds better than my previous best. Did not have any sub-20 solves.

4x4 average of 5 - 1:54.29
over 10 seconds faster than my previous best (oh my god haha I don't practice this enough)


----------



## Gparker (Apr 21, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> 3x3 average of 5 - 20.69
> almost 2 seconds better than my previous best. Did not have any sub-20 solves.




no sub 20s? you must have had a very good SD 

seperate accomplishment: 

first sub 2 on 4x4 in forever  easy, not lucky


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! Amazing non-lucky single solve! And quite consinstent sub-30  8 times sub30 and only 4 times a 3x.yy-time
> I am happy  Hope I will get a sub20 solve soon
> 
> ----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Apr 20 19:33:06 CEST 2009 -----
> ...



I think I've been cubing 5 months, and I have had 2 3x3 LL skips. They don't happen often, but some people just get lucky.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 average of 5 - 20.69
> ...



My solves: 
(20.34)
20.55
20.65
(22.74)
20.86

SD : 0.975

Congrats on the first sub-2 4x4.  I actually just did that earlier this week and now my average is under sub-2 as well.


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG!!! new amazing PB in magic, after 200+ solves


Rubik's Magic avg-5 *0.98*

0.97 *0.92* 0.98 0.98 DNF

my first ever sub 1 avg, and today was my first sub 1 single, DX's magic ftw


----------



## dChan (Apr 21, 2009)

byu said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! Amazing non-lucky single solve! And quite consinstent sub-30  8 times sub30 and only 4 times a 3x.yy-time
> ...



Hmm, I seem to get a PLL skip at least once a day and I don't really cube all day long either. Today alone I've had three of them, actually, But it really is all about luck, I suppose.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

dChan said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I've been cubing for 1,5 month and I had 2 Last Layer Skip (OLL PLL Skip)

Edit : Sorry, not 3 month, but 1,5 month


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 21, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



are you kidding me? I've gotten one. (8.30) and I've almost been cubing for 1½ years!


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > dChan said:
> ...



That's true. First I got 32.56 (I'm still a beginner). Second, I got 25.97


----------



## AUSSIESPEEDCUBER (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a new average for the 3x3x3: 21.53secs (10 solves)
PB of: 17.88secs
BLD: 05.83mins 
OH: 48.05secs 
And this is with a really old cube that doesnt turn great... i would do anything for a well lubed high spinning cube...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 21, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > alifiantoadinugroho said:
> ...



Okay. I was really lucky and got my only LL skip on a really good solve.  F2L in around 8 seconds and then .30 for realising that it's an LL skip and then AUF.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 21, 2009)

AUSSIESPEEDCUBER said:


> I have a new average for the 3x3x3: 21.53secs (10 solves)
> PB of: 17.88secs
> BLD: 05.83mins
> OH: 48.05secs
> And this is with a really old cube that doesnt turn great... i would do anything for a well lubed high spinning cube...



1) Just for future reference, when you post times, don't put the number and then "secs" without a space. If it's under a minute the time can just be written like 17.88. If it's over a minute put the number of whole minutes (no zero before it) and then a colon and then the number of seconds/centiseconds (for instance), so a 74.39 second solve would be 1:14.39. I don't even know what you mean by "5.83mins", is that supposed to be 5 minutes and 83/100ths of a minute? Or 5 minutes and 83 seconds?

2) You'd do anything for a good cube? Does that mean you'd be willing to pay 11 USD + shipping for a DIY?  It's not hard or expensive to get one online, you just have to not be so unlucky that your parents are psychos who refuse to let you spend a small amount of money on something you'll spend hundreds of hours playing with. And for lube just get any old silicone spray, check a hardware store or hobby shop.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 21, 2009)

Yay for not totally sucking at 5x5 any more 

Average: 2:18.21
Standard Deviation: 5.79
2:20.72, (2:28.43), 2:23.71, 2:10.21, (2:07.61)

Yeah, I've cut about a minute off my average in 4 days with my V-cube. My old ES was terrible. This was non-rolling too, but was my first sub-2:20 average.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 21, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> are you kidding me? I've gotten one. (8.30) and I've almost been cubing for 1½ years!



I've been cubing for over three years and I've never gotten one. I just have crappy luck.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 21, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 19.89!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



It does 
My nicest feeling since I've been cubing !


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 21, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Yay for not totally sucking at 5x5 any more
> 
> Average: 2:18.21
> Standard Deviation: 5.79
> ...



I also got a V-Cube 5 and my old record with my Eastsheen 5 was 9:08.xx and now:
ON MY FIRST ATTEMPT with my new V5: 6:19.46  I'm very pleased


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 21, 2009)

137 in an hour. PB by 5 cubes.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 21, 2009)

Magic PB single of 1.29 and PB average of 5:

1.33, 1.33, (1.32), 1.34, (1.39) = 1.33 avg.

Thought I'd start practicing this again after a decent average in the forum competition (2009-16). A couple solves after the 1.29, my magic broke, but I'm too excited to care


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 22, 2009)

Yay, Sub-4 (timed) 5x5x5 average.
3:57.83, (3:56.18), (4:04.43), 3:56.85, 3:58.44
And a better SD than most of my 3x3x3 averages


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 22, 2009)

Square-1 average of 12: *35.13*
Times: 38.63, 29.68, 26.73, (25.47), 40.44, 36.11, (45.21), 32.74, 34.63, 38.24, 29.97, 44.15


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 22, 2009)

Almost sub-15 but I like the SD =]

Statistics for 04-21-2009 21:22:44

Average: 15.24
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 13.34
Worst Time: 16.91
Individual Times:
1.	15.27	U F D2 U2 L' R2 F' L2 U' B' F2 R' D2 L R2 F' R D U' R F' R2 B L R
2.	14.33	B U' L2 B2 L' R B F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2
3.	14.55	B' F R' D B2 F' D' U R' D' B' D2 U2 F L' D L2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 U' B
4.	14.47	U' L' U2 B2 L' B' R' B F D B' L R' D' U' F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U B2 U2
5.	15.30	B U' F2 D2 U' R' U' B U2 L2 F L F2 U' L2 R D' U' B2 D' B' F2 L' R' D2
6.	16.08	U L' D U' B2 F D2 F U B2 F D2 L2 R' D2 F R2 D2 R' U' B' F' L R2 B
7.	14.83	U F' D2 U L2 F2 L R' B' F2 R B2 D' U F L F' D B' F' D2 B' F U F
8.	15.42	B' D' L U B2 U2 L D U R' D U2 B' F2 D L' R2 D B' L R' F2 U' F' U'
9.	(13.34)	F2 R2 D F2 D' L' D' R2 B' F L' D' U2 B' D2 U L D R2 U' B' L2 D2 U2 R
10.	16.56	R' F2 L F L R2 D2 B' F2 U' L' R D U L2 B2 L' R2 D L2 D B R2 D2 L
11.	(16.91)	U' F' L R D U' B2 F R2 D' U L2 R B' D' L' R' D R2 D2 U B2 F L' D2
12.	15.61	L U2 B2 L2 B2 F' R2 U B2 L B F L' D U F2 L2 R' U' B' D2 U2 L2 B F


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 22, 2009)

Average: 3.91
Standard Deviation: 0.59
Best Time: 2.94
Worst Time: 4.92
Individual Times:
1.	3.14	U' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F' R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U F U F U F R2 U2 F'
2.	4.09	U F' R2 F U' R F2 R2 F2 R F2 R U' R2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F U2
3.	(4.92)	U R' U' F R F' U' R2 U F U' R F U' R U R' U' F U' F2 U R F R
4.	4.75	R F2 U2 F' U F R F' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F U' F2 R' F' U' R2 U2
5.	3.88	F2 R' U2 F' R F2 R F' U' R' F R2 F R F2 U F U R U' F U F' U R'
6.	4.52	U R' F' R' U' R2 U' R' U F2 U F' U' R F' R F' U R U' F2 U R' F' U2
7.	4.42	F' R2 U2 F R2 U' F' R2 F R U2 F2 R U F2 U' R U R F R F R' U' R
8.	3.03	R U F' U R2 F' U' F R2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 R F' U' R U2 F2 R F' U' R' U2
9.	(2.94)	F' U2 F U2 R U F' U R' U F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U' F U
10.	4.30	F' R U' F' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U F' U' F' R' F2 R2 F U2 R U2 R F2 U R' U'
11.	3.83	R2 F U' R' F' R2 U' F U R F2 U' F R' F R U' F R' U F2 U' R U2 F2
12.	3.17	U R' F2 U F2 U F' U' F' R2 F' R U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U F' U' R2 U'

No lucky cases  Ortega, CLL, and LBL as usual. Oh wait, I believe the 3.03 was EG:

y' z2 U' R' U R y2 R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 22, 2009)

Today Accomplishment (April 22 2009)

-4x4 Sub 2:30
-3x3 Sub 30
-2x2 BLD sub 1:30
-3x3 OH sub 1 min


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 22, 2009)

49.66 for 4x4...
not a pb but its sweet to sub 50 again...


----------



## Escher (Apr 22, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> No lucky cases  Ortega, CLL, and LBL as usual. Oh wait, I believe the 3.03 was EG:
> 
> y' z2 U' R' U R y2 R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2



very nice average, and that EG case is probably my favourite alg ever


----------



## marineasalia (Apr 22, 2009)

best average of 5 on 3x3x3

Statistics for 04-23-2009 03:12:52

Average: 20.79
Standard Deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 18.78
Worst Time: 21.64
Individual Times:
1.	(18.78)	L R' B F' L R2 F' L' R F D B F D' U2 B D2 U' B' L' R' B F' R' B
2.	21.62	U' R B2 L' F' D2 B L2 R' D B' F U L2 F2 D' U L D U2 B' D L2 R U
3.	19.28	F L2 R' F' L' B' F D' U2 B' F L F D F' U' L R' D' L R2 B2 D2 U B2
4.	(21.64)	D B2 L U2 B' F' R2 D B' U R' F' L B F D' B' U2 B D' B D2 U L' R'
5.	21.48	F L2 R' F L' B2 F2 R' F2 R D' L' D' U2 L2 D L2 B2 F L R2 D' U' L2 F'

hope to get sub 20 soon


----------



## Red (Apr 23, 2009)

After 29 days of cubing....

Best Average of 12 and Best Single, Non-Lucky time sub 60!

Average: 01:10.17 
Best: 00:57.61
Avg. 5: 01:08.32 
3 of 5: 01:07.96
Avg. 10: 01:10.57 
10 of 12: 01:09.66


*12:	00:57.61	*
11:	01:03.71	
10:	01:18.72	
9:	01:01.44	
8:	01:20.10	
7:	01:05.63	
6:	01:08.07	
5:	01:07.93	
4:	01:14.75	
3:	01:27.78	
2:	01:09.82	
1:	01:06.47


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 23, 2009)

Individual Times: 1:29.47, 1:35.58, 1:30.07, 1:36.65, 1:29.98, (1:15.41), 1:36.99, 1:30.84, (1:39.92), 1:38.40, 1:19.44, 1:28.73

1:31.62 average

(minx)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Individual Times: 1:29.47, 1:35.58, 1:30.07, 1:36.65, 1:29.98, (1:15.41), 1:36.99, 1:30.84, (1:39.92), 1:38.40, 1:19.44, 1:28.73
> 
> 1:31.62 average
> 
> (minx)



Pyraminx? haha, jk 

Nice average!


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 23, 2009)

2:04:12 4x4x4 solve in class using cubetimer. Not lucky and a PB. (I was quite amazed because my 4x4x4 locks every 5 turns look on my youtube channel if you want).


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 23, 2009)

I got a 45.xx second solve using my slightly modified Roux method today! It is now my pb for Roux. I will be looking for sub-40 later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Odin (Apr 23, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 29.08 37.05 26.65 44.05 39.09 = 35.07

My first 2 sub-30's ever 
And a new PB average.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 24, 2009)

Sq1 

Average: 42.14
Standard Deviation: 6.01
Best Time: 26.31
Worst Time: 52.44

average of 12

no sup 1!

Sub 40 average of 5 too 

Sub 40, here I come!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 24, 2009)

3x3, Roux method which I started yesterday.  New pb single and average of 12.
Single: 39.27
Average: 49.92
Sub-40 and 50. Yesterday's best average was 1 minute, and best single was 45. Good progression so far.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 24, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> 3x3, Roux method which I started yesterday.  New pb single and average of 12.
> Single: 39.27
> Average: 49.92
> Sub-40 and 50. Yesterday's best average was 1 minute, and best single was 45. Good progression so far.



Are you going to switch to roux seriously or are you just trying it out for fun?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2009)

(10.72)	F R' F' U' R2 D' B F' U R' B' D2 L R B2 F R D2 B F2 D2 U2 R D' B2

y2 z L U R' U' L' (5)
l' U2 x U R' U2 R U (12)
x' U' R' U (R + l) U' R U (R' + l') U R U' (23)
x U R' U' (26)
z' y f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' (39)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 (51)

Done using my OH cube


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3, Roux method which I started yesterday.  New pb single and average of 12.
> ...



I am hoping to switch to Roux for real, because Fridrich is very boring. I may end up going back to Fridrich, but I seriously hope not.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

300 POSTS!!!!!111!!!!!!1!!!111

There is something satisfying about seeing your post count come up, but I can't say exactly what it is.

(Sorry for the double post.)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2009)

Did insane at 3x3.

Average of 50: 14.76 seconds
14.10, 14.51, 16.23, 14.28, 16.33, 11.89, 14.57, 17.84, 16.39, 13.63, 12.74, 13.22, 15.33, (11.62), 15.45, 13.46, (17.86), 14.10, 17.34, 14.28, 16.08, 13.22, 14.72, 15.12, 13.94, 13.00, 13.90, 14.78, 12.94, 14.46, 12.52, 16.37, 14.03, 15.15, 13.29, 14.82, 14.61, 13.74, 12.94, 17.50, 15.91, 14.17, 16.10, 12.29, 15.98, 16.08, 16.63, 16.22, 16.41, 16.13

Average of 12: 14.01 seconds
13.22, 14.72, 15.12, 13.94, 13.00, 13.90, 14.78, 12.94, 14.46, (12.52), (16.37), 14.03

Average of 5: 13.20 seconds [not a PB but still crazy]
13.63, 12.74, 13.22, (15.33), (11.62)

The 11.89 was nonlucky, but the 11.62 was a PLL skip. I think there was an OLL skip somewhere in the session too.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG, i got my first sub-15 av of 12!!!!!14.57! YAY! I can't believe that i did this! I think its coz i completely cleaned out my cube.
verage: 14.57
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 12.51
Worst Time: 17.54
Individual Times:
1.	14.14	L R2 B2 F' U R' B D2 U2 B' R D' U2 R' B2 F' L2 F R2 D2 U' B2 L U' B'
2.	13.44	L2 D2 U' B' F' L' F2 D R B' D F' D' L' B U' B' R2 B2 F' U' R2 B F D
3.	13.36	B F2 L' D' U F' L B F' L R D2 U2 F' R2 D' U' B' F' U2 L D2 R' F2 U
4.	14.94	D' U R2 F' L' R' B R' B F2 L' B' F' D2 L U2 F2 L2 R F' D L R2 B' U'
5.	12.95	D L' D U' F' L F' L2 U' R U' B2 F' L' U B' F' U2 B L D2 B' L' B' R
6.	17.46	U F2 U' B2 F' L2 U2 B' D' L' R' B' R2 U' B D U' B2 F2 D U2 L' R2 U R'
7.	16.39	F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 R B2 F2 L' B L R B' F' D' U' B' F L B' F2 U
8.	14.28	L' B' F R' D' U2 B' F L R D' R D B2 F2 D' F2 L R2 D' L R2 D' B2 R'
9.	(17.54)	B' L R D' L R2 D2 B D' L R' D' F2 R2 U2 B F D U B' F2 L' B F U
10.	14.78	L2 B2 F2 D F D2 B' U L' R U2 B' R' U L2 R D F' L F2 D U L B L'
11.	13.95	U' L B L R' B2 L' R D' U R2 D' U2 L' F' L2 D U R B' F D' U' F' D'
12.	(12.51)	D' U2 B2 U' L R D' U B F D2 L2 D' U' F' U' B2 U R2 D2 U' R' U2 F2 D


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2009)

2x2:
Average: 3.45
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 2.14
Worst Time: 5.17
Individual Times:
3.02, 3.34, 3.53, (2.14), 4.75, 2.84, 4.06, 3.83, 2.81, (5.17), 3.25, 3.10

4x4:
Average: 52.82
Standard Deviation: 3.55
Best Time: 44.59
Worst Time: 1:03.86
Individual Times:
48.72, 49.08, 51.73, (44.59), 52.50, 56.67, 48.67, 56.31, 55.67, (1:03.86), 58.69, 50.19


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2009)

Deserves a new post:

Average: 3.12
Standard Deviation: 0.78
Best Time: 1.83
Worst Time: 4.47
Individual Times:
1.	2.00	U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F' U' R U F U' R' F2 U' F' R' F2 U R F2 U
2.	3.58	U2 F2 U F R2 F' U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R F' R' U' F' U' R2 U2 R U' F R2 U
3.	2.26	U R U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F' U F2 R' U2 F2 U R' F' U' F R2 U' R2 U R
4.	(1.83)	U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 R' U' F' R' U2 R F U' F' U R2 F2 U R U2
5.	3.73	U' R2 F' R U2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' F R2 U' F R2 F R F' U2 R' U' R2
6.	(4.47)	R' U' F U R' U R F' R' U' F2 U2 F R F R F' U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2
7.	2.59	F2 U R U F' U' F' R2 F' R' F' R2 F R U' R U2 F' U F2 R' F U' F' U
8.	4.20	R U2 F' U F R2 U' F' R F U2 R U F' U' R2 F U R' F2 R2 F' R' F U
9.	2.97	U R2 U' F2 R U' F' R U2 R U R' U F' R F2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2
10.	2.20	U F U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 U R2 F R' U' R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
11.	3.58	R' U F' R' F2 U' R' U F2 U' R' F2 R F R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' R F2 R' F2 U'
12.	4.12	U' F2 U F' R F2 U R F R U F2 R2 F2 U F2 U F' U F' R' U' F' U' F'

Scrambles were so easy.

Sq1:
Average: 30.99
Standard Deviation: 4.41
Best Time: 5.53
Worst Time: 43.95
Individual Times:
28.04, 34.28, 27.40, (43.95), 28.45, 39.01, 36.45, 23.95, 32.87, 31.29, 28.18, (5.53)

5.53 scramble: (-2,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (5,3) (1,1) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,5) (-3,4) (3,0)


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

Got a new pb with Roux! 34.48. Previous was 39.27.

Edit: Got another pb single and average of 12!!!
Single: 32.68
Average of 12: 47.75

Edit2:
Got yet another pb average of 12! 44.91.

Edit3:
PB average of 12: 44.84.


----------



## Garmon (Apr 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Got a new pb with Roux! 34.48. Previous was 39.27.
> 
> Edit: Got another pb single and average of 12!!!
> Single: 32.68
> ...


That's a lot of PB averages in a short amount of time.
I did a clock avg of 5: 12.01, I can do better.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just started the day before yesterday, so my times are progressing quickly with Roux.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



Okay, good luck then! 

I'll try a roux average and see what I get..

EDIT: 31.87 avg of 12 and a 25.03 single.. could be faster.. I orient and permute the corners in different steps though.. I find it quite hard to look ahead when you're solving the last 6 edges.. oh well, roux is fun  Though it will probably become just as boring as you think Fridrich is ATM..


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 25, 2009)

4x4: 56.90, with OLL parity.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

Fewest Moves: 35

I usually suck at fewest.. but this is quite good I think. Done for the weekly comp.

Scramble: F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R D2 B D R U' F2 L B R2 



B2 E' B2 E U2 F L' U' L U' R B' L U L' F R' F' B U' B2 R B R' U2 R U R' U F' U' F U' - 35

Are you aloud to write E, S or M in fewest? Well.. I counted E as 2 moves, since I know that it is 2 moves.. 

Edge insertion: B2 E' B2 E (6)
X-cross: U2 F L' U' L (5)
2x2x3 block: U' R B' L U L' (6)
F2L #3: F R' F' B U' B2 R B R' (9)
F2L #4: U2 R U R' U F' U' F (8)
AUF: U' (1)


It took 6 minutes to find and write down.


----------



## byu (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, E S and M are two moves, and you're allowed to use them.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

E, S, and M count as 2 moves each, and E2 S2 and M2 count as two also.

I time myself on the 4x4 and 5x5. My times were 4:15 for the 4x4, and 11:30 for the 5x5. I suck.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> E, S, and M count as 2 moves each, and E2 S2 and M2 count as two also.



Yes.. I know that!

I just wasn't sure if you could use them in competition.

Thanks though byu 

nice solution, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 25, 2009)

first sub 1 minute average of 10 for the square one:
average- 59.04

also I got a pb of 39.04!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> B2 E' B2 *E U2* F L' U' L U' R B' L U L' F R' F' B U' B2 R B R' U2 R U R' U F' U' F U' - 35



You realize that cancels into D U' making your solution 34? While it is technically allowed, I would advise against writing your moves as slices, wide turns, or rotations. It makes it a lot easier to do insertions if you only have to look at ordinary face turns, and you will be less likely to miss things like this. I always scramble and solve from a fixed position (no rotations) and have memorizes which colors correspond to which letter. It makes things much much easier.

Edit: Note that if you had written your solution like this in competition, it would still be counted as 35 even though it is only 34 moves.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 25, 2009)

[15:31:27] <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 13.97, 16.59, 14.78, 16.81, 14.93, 14.00, (18.77), (13.56), 15.19, 16.36, 13.61, 15.94
[15:31:27] <+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 15.21, Best Time: 13.56 Worst Time: 18.77

Another Sq1 PB average.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 25, 2009)

Sub-12 a12!!

Average: 11.97
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 9.52
Worst Time: 14.98
Individual Times:
1.	12.81	U2 L D' R' B' F' L R' B' L' R' D2 U R2 F2 U' L' R B2 D L B' D' L R'
2.	12.82	U' L D' R B' F' L' B' F' R2 B2 F' U' R U2 B2 F' R F' L2 B L R' D' U
3.	9.76	F' R2 B D F D' L' R D U B' F2 L B F2 D' U' B2 D' B2 F' U2 R2 B U
4.	(9.52)	B' F2 U' L' R' B2 F R2 F2 U L' D' B2 L' B' F2 D U L' B2 F2 D2 B L2 R
5.	12.05	L2 B2 D' L2 B R' U' L2 U2 B L2 D' U R D2 U B' F' U' B2 R2 B' F' R2 F'
6.	14.22	L' R' B2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' F2 D' U' R D2 F' R F' L2 F2 R2 D L R' B' F2 L
7.	10.74	U L' B F' L2 B' D' L D' U B' D2 U2 B2 F D' U' R' D L' D2 L2 D' U2 L2
8.	10.80	L F L' R2 B' L' R D2 U' L R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 D' U L2 R2 B' F' U2 R U2
9.	13.48	B2 D2 U' F U B' F' L2 R F U L2 R F' U B' F2 D2 F2 L' R' F D U' L2
10.	12.68	B2 U' F R' D' U' B2 D' B2 L2 U B R B' F' R B L2 D R B' U2 L B' D2
11.	(14.98)	D2 R B2 F' D U' L R' D' U B F D U2 F2 R D' U B' R' B2 L' R' B' L'
12.	10.30	U' R D' U2 B' F2 L2 R U' L2 B' F' D2 B' L D2 U2 F L F' D' L' B' F' U2

bad SD and both sub-10s were non lucky but really freaking easy =)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > B2 E' B2 *E U2* F L' U' L U' R B' L U L' F R' F' B U' B2 R B R' U2 R U R' U F' U' F U' - 35
> ...



Thank you! I'm not very experienced with Fewest Moves.. You learn from your mistakes, right? 

I was going to not write E and write it as normal moves instead.. but I don't know why I didn't..


----------



## Faz (Apr 26, 2009)

Aww man, this probably would have been a pb average, but I got a DNF, because of a pop during a t permutation. I'm guessing the time would have been sub 11 on the DNF, making the average sub 11.5, and possibly a PB

Also, two 10.00 solves - wtf?

Average: 11.90
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 9.50
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
11.45, 10.00, 11.67, 11.50, 10.58, 13.47, 11.26, 15.50, 10.00, (9.50), (DNF), 13.56


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 26, 2009)

Did a 4x4 session and rolled this:

Average: 1:02.97
Standard Deviation: 1.00
1:02.90, (1:09.64), 1:04.22, (1:01.29), 1:01.78

All non-lucky, and there was an average number of parities. I was determined to get a sub-1 single (didn't manage it in the whole session ) but this will do


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 26, 2009)

Got a new pb average of 12 using the Roux method. 

Average: 43.07 sec.
Individual Times: (35.91), 42.53, 44.72, 41.06, 40.92, 50.39, 36.80, 43.95, 44.09, (50.55), 42.28, 43.96

Sub-40 will be soon.


----------



## dakimfo137 (Apr 26, 2009)

I got my first 4x4x4 cube yesterday. It was from Mefferts..... This morning i timed myself to see where i'm at, and got 3 mins...... which is great for me!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 26, 2009)

Average: 2:10.10
Standard Deviation: 5.42
2:08.25, 2:15.33, 2:09.50, 2:20.22, 2:09.69, 1:58.47, (2:21.42), 2:08.39, 2:13.80, 2:09.99, 2:07.32, (1:48.60)

PB 5x5 average and single. The last one was a PLL skip, but was also a really awesome solve in general, with reduction by 1:30


----------



## MistArts (Apr 26, 2009)

(2.73), 4.41, (5.91), 3.50, 4.29 = 4.07 

All except one were CLL's that I knew. I have about 20 CLL's left to learn.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 26, 2009)

I came in 3rd place in 3x3x3 at the Motor City Open yesterday  It's my second time in a row coming in 3rd


----------



## Lofty (Apr 26, 2009)

After seeing Nakaji's new video I decided to learn an actual pyra method instead of just my solve one side then spam moves until you get lucky method. So I've done about 75 solves, 50 last night and 25 this morning. 
average of 12-14.27
average of 5- 12.60
single-10.25
Edit:
Average of 12-13.90
Average of 5-11.27
Single- 9.86


----------



## Garmon (Apr 26, 2009)

I finally fixed my magic, then I learnt a new method.
My best time is 1.96 after a good 3 hours.


----------



## Escher (Apr 26, 2009)

2x2

Average: 3.39
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 1.76
Worst Time: 8.64
Individual Times:
1.	2.88	F2 R2 U F' U' F U F U' R2 U2 F U F' R U' R' U' R2 F'
2.	4.18	R U2 R' U F2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U2 R U R2 U2 F U' R2 F2 R'
3.	2.90	U F R' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 R U' F' R2 U' R' F2 U F2 U'
4.	3.26	R2 U F' U2 F' U' F2 U R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U2 R' U F U2 F2
5.	3.31	U R2 U2 R U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F R' U' F2 U' F2 R' F'
6.	4.43	R F U' R U2 F2 R2 U' R' F U2 F' U2 F U' F R F' R' F'
7.	3.62	U' F2 R U' R' F2 R2 U2 F R' U R' U2 R' U' R F2 U2 F U'
8.	(8.64)F R' F2 R2 F2 U' F' R' U2 F2 U2 F' R U2 R U' R' F' U2 R'
9.	4.18	U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R U' R' F' R F' U' R U' F2 R' U F
10.	2.99	F2 R2 F U F' R2 F U R2 F U F U F' R' U' R' F U R'
11.	2.13	U F U' R2 U' F' R F' U' R2 F2 R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2
12.	(1.76)U R' U' F R F R2 U F U R' U' R' F U' F2 U F' U2 F2


Average: 3.10
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 1.76
Worst Time: 5.34
Individual Times:
1.	4.18	U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R U' R' F' R F' U' R U' F2 R' U F
2.	2.99	F2 R2 F U F' R2 F U R2 F U F U F' R' U' R' F U R'
3.	2.13	U F U' R2 U' F' R F' U' R2 F2 R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2
4.	(1.76)U R' U' F R F R2 U F U R' U' R' F U' F2 U F' U2 F2
5.	(5.34)F' U R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F U' R' F2 R U'

So yeah, CLL is fast.


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2009)

First sub 60 of 12 and new personal best

12:	00:59.47	x
11:	01:03.39	x
10:	00:55.27	x
9:	01:10.91	x
8:	*00:48.23* x
7:	00:51.56	x
6:	00:54.74	x
5:	00:56.05	x
4:	00:58.29	x
3:	00:59.05	x
2:	01:04.10	x
1:	01:10.44	x

Average: *00:59.29 *
Best: 00:48.23
Avg. 5: 00:59.45 
3 of 5: 00:59.38
Avg. 10: 00:57.70 
10 of 12: *00:59.24*​


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 27, 2009)

Got another pb and average of 12 using Roux last night.
Single: 29.77
Average: 41.56


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2009)

_I did my seconds sub20 solve. And that official (German Open!) _ It was 17.84 seconds... and another sub20 in the first round  I am so pleased!
Later at lunch I got a 17.52 nonlucky


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2009)

megaminx:

Individual Times: 1:22.61, 1:20.80, 1:21.97, 1:22.94, 1:25.54, (1:20.39), 1:25.22, 1:25.39, (1:29.15), 1:24.46, 1:22.92, 1:24.73

1:23.66


----------



## person917 (Apr 27, 2009)

sub 25 3x3x3 average of 5 and pb of 20.xx. Finally broke the 30 second average barrier.


----------



## Faz (Apr 28, 2009)

Average: 11.52
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 9.76
Worst Time: 14.45
Individual Times:
(9.76), 10.72, 11.55, 10.56, 12.30, (14.45), 11.30, 12.76, 13.17, 11.87, 10.50, 10.42


----------



## Anthony (Apr 28, 2009)

5/5 MultiBLD at the Denver Open, when my previous personal best at home was 3/5.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 28, 2009)

YEAAAAH!!!

MOVE OVER EVERYONE ELSE (it seems like) I JUST JOINED THE SUB 20 AVERAGE CLUB!

Statistics for 04-27-2009 20:46:03

Average: 19.97
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 16.06
Worst Time: 28.00
Individual Times:
1.	18.02	U' B' D2 F2 R B2 L' F' L2 B2 F' L B L B' F L2 R' D F U B2 F' U2 R'
2.	21.22	R2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 L R2 B' F D B2 U2 R2 B L2 R' B F' U' L R' D U'
3.	(16.06)	B2 F U2 L2 R' D' B2 U2 R' B2 F U2 B F L2 B' D U R D2 F' U B2 D' U
4.	(28.00)	U B U B2 D' U B2 F D2 U' B2 F' D' U' R D2 U2 F D R' U' R2 U L F'
5.	20.66	B F L R F L' R' B2 L R' D U' L2 R2 D2 U' L R2 B2 F U' F' L2 R' F


----------



## Zaxef (Apr 28, 2009)

*Finished Learning PLL!!!! YAY *

Statistics for 04-27-2009 20:49:07

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 28.56
Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 23.36
Worst Time: 31.95
Individual Times:
1.	28.56	U2 R' D U B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' D B F2 U L R2 B2 U' R2 U' L' D U F R'
2.	31.95	F' R2 D' U B' L' R D B D2 U' B D' U F R D' B' U2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U
3.	30.25	B' F' L2 B2 U L F2 L' R B F2 R' D U R2 B2 F U L B D U L' R2 B
4.	27.41	U F' L R2 D2 U F L R2 B' F L D2 B' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B F' D' U2
5.	23.36	B' D' U2 F2 L2 R' B2 F' L' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 B' F L' U L F U2
6.	29.59	D2 L2 R' U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R F L2 R' U' L' D' B' R2 B' F' L R' U' F
7.	26.11	D B2 F2 L2 R D' U' B2 U B' F2 U L D2 F L R' F' R2 D' F' R2 B2 F U2
8.	27.86	D2 L' R2 D2 F2 D' L R' D' F L' R' F U' B' F' U2 L' R2 B L2 F2 D' L B
9.	27.61	B2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B F' L B' D R D U' F' D' U2 B' F D' R F' L D2 R
10.	30.08	L' R2 B' L U2 B D U2 F D' L2 F R2 D' U2 F' U B F D' U' B2 F D' U'
11.	30.41	D2 U2 B' F2 U R D L' R' D2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D U F2 U2 B D' U' L' R
12.	29.48	B' F2 U' B2 R B' L2 R' D2 U' F D L U2 B2 F' D L R2 D2 U' R U' B2 F2


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2009)

Yalow said:


> YEAAAAH!!!
> 
> MOVE OVER EVERYONE ELSE (it seems like) I JUST JOINED THE SUB 20 AVERAGE CLUB!



You're only REALLY sub-20 if you can get a sub-20 average of 12  Keep practicing!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 28, 2009)

5.	24.26	D' U R' B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 L2 R U2 L R2 B F L' B F' L2 D' U L' R' U2
6.	14.72	L' B2 D2 L B' D U2 R D' F' L R' D' U2 F' D2 U' R B' D2 B2 U L2 R2 F2
7.	23.36	L B' D2 L D' F L' R2 B F' D' B2 R' D2 B2 F' D' U B F L' R U L' B
8.	54.88	D2 R' U2 B' F' L' R' D2 U R2 D U2 F' L F2 L R' B' L R2 B' D U2 B' F
9.	25.23	D F' D' L R D2 L R' D2 U2 B2 F2 L B' R' B' L' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 F2
10.	19.16	L' D' U F2 L' B D' F' D U' L' R2 U2 R' F' D' L D2 U2 F R' U' B' F' D'
11.	17.66	L' R D L U L' R' F D B' F D' L' U2 R2 F2 L D U L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2
12.	20.19	F' U B2 F R2 U F' L' R' D U L2 R B' F' R D' U2 B F L2 D B2 D' U'
13.	15.80	U2 L R' D2 U' L' R' B2 F' L' B2 F L' U' R D F L R2 B' F L2 B F U2
14.	12.64	D2 F2 R D U2 L' R' D F' U R' B F2 U L R' F2 L R B F R' D2 U F2
15.	22.47	B' L B L' R' F2 L2 R D2 U L R2 D2 L' R' F2 R D' U2 L D2 L2 R' B' F
16.	24.64	D B R B2 F' D' L2 D' U2 B' F U2 R U' R' F D' U R D F2 R2 B F L'
17.	18.50	L2 U' B F2 R2 U' F D' B' D F' D U B' F' L' R' D2 F D' U2 B' L2 R2 D'


i really didnt care what the average was but there were alot of sub 20's in there 

17.	18.50	L2 U' B F2 R2 U' F D' B' D F' D U B' F' L' R' D2 F D' U2 B' L2 R2 D'


that was my first sub 20 with an N perm


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > YEAAAAH!!!
> ...



Yeah I know  I just meant I'd had a sub-20 average. I'm a bit excited, thanks, I will


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't know if this is much of an accomplishment but I had a 4.53 standard deviation on my last set of 12 solves. lmao


----------



## marineasalia (Apr 28, 2009)

2 3x3 new records at same time 

new pb single 14.72 (non-lucky)
new pb average of 5 19.48 (first sub-20 average)

Statistics for 04-28-2009 13:37:43

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.48
Standard Deviation: 2.80
Best Time: 14.72
Worst Time: 22.28
Individual Times:
1.	17.92	D R' U F' D' F2 U2 B F L' D' B' L2 D F' D L' R' D' B D2 U B F2 D2
2.	14.72	F2 D' B2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 L' R2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 L R B' L2 R' B' L' B2 F2 D
3.	22.28	F R' D2 F D' U' L' R' B L' R2 B' U' F' L U' B' L2 R' D U L D L2 R2
4.	21.39	L U' B2 F' D2 B' D2 F D' U L' B' F2 L D' F2 D2 L' D' U L R' F2 R' B
5.	21.11	D U' F2 D' U2 L B' F2 D B2 U L U L' B' F' D2 U' R B U' F' L F2 U2

I am so happy


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 28, 2009)

Finally full PLL


----------



## Gparker (Apr 28, 2009)

8.38 lucky

U2 L' R' D2 U2 B' F2 L U' L' R D' B' F2 L2 R F' U R' D U2 R2 U' L R

im trying to get the solution so just hold on, ill edit it back when im done. it was a pll skip

Cross + 1st pair: D2 B R' y R U' R' U2 B2

2nd pair: y U' R U2 R' U R U' R'

3rd pair: U y R U R' U y R U R'

4th pair: y' R U' R' U R U' R'

OLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

PLL: U'

41 moves 

this was the end of this session

Statistics for 04-28-2009 16:17:34

Cubes Solved: 18/18
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.15
Standard Deviation: 3.69
Best Time: 8.38
Worst Time: 24.86
Individual Times:
1.	19.22	U L D F2 U' F U' B2 L D2 U' B2 F D U2 F R2 B F2 L' R B' D2 U L2
2.	19.81	U' B2 D2 R2 B' F' R2 D R2 B F2 L' F' D B F' L2 R' B F2 L2 R B' D' L
3.	14.45	L' R2 D U2 F' D' U B2 F L B F2 L' B' F' R2 D2 R F2 D B2 R F U2 F2
4.	22.94	U2 R' D B F' U2 B2 F2 U' F L B F' U F' L R U' F D2 F R2 F L2 D2
5.	12.62	L2 F L2 R B2 F' U' L B' F2 R' B2 D' U2 L' F L2 R B L2 U2 R' U B2 F'
6.	15.38	F' D' U' B2 F' U L2 R2 B U2 L R' D F U' L F2 D' B2 F D2 U' R' F U2
7.	20.66	D' U' F' D' R' D U L2 R' D2 F D' U L2 F L2 R' D2 U' L R' D' U L D
8.	17.22	L2 R2 D U' L' D U B' F R D2 L' R2 D' U2 L' D U' L' B2 F2 L B' D F
9.	19.11	D2 U2 B' F2 L' B' F2 L2 R' B' U' R D2 U' L' B D2 L F L R D F' D U2
10.	19.88	B' F' R2 U' L' R D U2 L F2 U2 F R B2 R' D2 B2 F' L2 B' F' U F2 L D'
11.	19.72	L2 R2 U2 F L2 R B2 D L2 R2 B' R' D2 U2 L2 B F R' B F' D2 F L2 U' R2
12.	18.72	F2 L R2 D2 R U' F2 D' U2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 D U2 B2 L R D U B' U2
13.	18.08	L2 R2 F' L' F' L R2 B' D U B' F2 L' R' F L R2 B F2 D2 B2 F R' D U2
14.	19.31	R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U R2 D U' L2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 B F2 U L U B2 F2 U F
15.	20.44	D' R2 D2 B2 F R' U2 F2 U L' R' D L2 R' B' L' R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D U' B' L'
16.	15.83	L D2 U B L D' R2 D U2 B' D U2 L' R B' D2 U' B D' L' D F2 R2 U R2
17.	24.86	D B2 U L R' B D2 U R' D2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' D2 L' B L2 R F2 U2 L' D U2
18.	8.38	U2 L' R' D2 U2 B' F2 L U' L' R D' B' F2 L2 R F' U R' D U2 R2 U' L R


pb's in everything, what a magical day


----------



## Garmon (Apr 28, 2009)

I got sub 3 magic average today, 2.43 and best single time of 1.7 by now. Been on magic for around 2 days now, broken 3 strings and practicing like crazy.
P.s 400th post.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 28, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 8.38 lucky
> 
> U2 L' R' D2 U2 B' F2 L U' L' R D' B' F2 L2 R F' U R' D U2 R2 U' L R
> 
> ...



You got an 8 second solve, in an 18 second average?...


----------



## Escher (Apr 28, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> You got an 8 second solve, in an 18 second average?...



Hmm, 4.89 turns per second too. I find it pretty difficult to get that kind of tps and I have had a couple of sub 12 averages of 5...


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2009)

Clock:

Individual Times: 9.01, (8.19), 9.57, 11.17, 9.24, 10.12, 11.23, (11.47), 8.34, 9.18, 9.44, 8.65

=9.60

I've started actually practicing this thing. it's paid off.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

I have recently persuaded my parents to let me get a type e DIY diansheng cube and two sticker sets from c4u. My old cube looks as good as new and I love my type e DIY. Mission acomplished!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the first post on page number 400 for this thread. 
And I am starting to learn algs for the square-1.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> This is the first post on page number 400 for this thread.
> And I am starting to learn algs for the square-1.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Page 400? I'm on Page 100...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 28, 2009)

Umm, weird. It says that this is the 3993rd post, and page 400.

And don't pay attention to the facepalm, thought it was still on page 399.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

I am the 3994th post, and on page 100.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it possible for each user to change the number of posts displayed on one page?


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

I see I just changed my settings to 10 post per page, I'm on 400 now, I used to be at 40 posts per page.

And soccerking813: It's in User CP -> Edit Options


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm on page 400!


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

OK, now for an actual accomplishment:

New PB with feet: 7 minutes 12.18 seconds.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mystery Solved.

Thanks, I guess I might as well change it to more posts per page. Less clicking, more reading.

Edit: 
Meh, I'll leave post # 4000 in this thread to someone else. Don't want to double post.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Mystery Solved.
> 
> Thanks, I guess I might as well change it to more posts per page. Less clicking, more reading.
> 
> ...



Post 4000!

Is...

I just got an OH PB of 28.15, PLL skip with easy OLL.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 29, 2009)

Argghghghgh! Post 4000? I wanteed thatt!!!


----------



## Zaxef (Apr 29, 2009)

New PB Average 

Statistics for 04-28-2009 19:10:46

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.89
Standard Deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 22.56
Worst Time: 29.00
Individual Times:
1.	22.56	B' F2 U L D2 U B F D' L B R2 F' D U2 R' D U2 B F U' R D U2 L'
2.	28.36	F' L2 D U B F' L2 R B' L2 D U B U B F' D2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2
3.	28.62	U' L U' L D' U L2 D U L2 U F D' L2 D' U R' B' F2 R' F' R2 U' B2 U2
4.	25.98	B D2 F' D' U' L R' F2 U' L' R' F2 U F2 R' D' F' L R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L' R2
5.	28.72	B2 F U2 L R2 U' B2 L B2 D L2 F2 U' B' R U2 L' D' B F L' R2 D' U' B2
6.	28.42	F2 L' R U B2 F2 D U2 L' F' D U' F' U B2 L2 R2 B2 F' L2 B F' L' R' B2
7.	29.00	R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F' L2 U L' R' F2 R2 B' F D2 U' L R2 B2 F U'
8.	24.69	L' R' U' L F R U2 L R' F' L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' R2 D U2 B' F' R' U2 L F2
9.	27.39	D' U L R2 D U' R D B2 F U' L R B2 D F2 L' R2 D2 U L R' D2 U2 L2
10.	27.06	L' R' D U2 R2 D' B F' U L2 D U' R2 B L2 U2 R' D U' F L2 R2 D' F' R
11.	25.25	R' B' R2 U R B' L F2 L2 D' U' L2 R2 B F L2 D2 R' D2 L F' L' F' D F
12.	26.64	D U L' R' B R' B' L2 F2 L' B' F D' U2 L' F' R' F' D' L R2 B' F2 D2 F2


----------



## qqwref (Apr 29, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Argghghghgh! Post 4000? I wanteed thatt!!!



FIRST! stop postwhoring guys


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > Argghghghgh! Post 4000? I wanteed thatt!!!
> ...


Hah! I got the first symmetric post # over 4000.

(How much are people going to be fighting over post 9001?)


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 29, 2009)

An entire page of discussing post and page numbers != an accomplishment.


----------



## Odin (Apr 29, 2009)

I solved a megaminx for the first time EVERZ!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 29, 2009)

last layer skip 12.20

35.	12.20	L2 B D2 U' L' R' D' U' B D2 U2 B F U B2 F D' L2 R' D U F D B L

solution:

Cross:


HAVE TO POST LATER


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 29, 2009)

14.73 PB single, nonlucky but extremely easy, faster than my former PB (pll skip) by about a tenth.

D2 L D2 B U' L2 D2 F D2 B' L' F' U F2 L F' D2 F L2 U R2 U' F2 U' L

cross on bottom


----------



## Novriil (Apr 29, 2009)

yesterday.. I were having those 40 sec solves and the worst was even 48. And then from nowhere I had this non-lucky solve with a RECORD TIME! 26.70 single. Average wasn't coming from here cause Other times were mostly 40. A few good times came more after that (like 31, 32, 33 and 35) but 40-s were still more.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 29, 2009)

I get sub20 every day now 

yesterday a 17.94 and the day befor a 19.3 and a 17.84 and the day before that day ^^ 17.84 (in competition [and another sub20] )


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got a new pb average of 12 with roux. 

Average: 40.45 sec.
Individual Times: 42.86, 38.54, (56.11), 38.17, 37.40, 35.46, 38.37, 48.78, 41.93, 41.40, (34.29), 41.59


----------



## Novriil (Apr 29, 2009)

I found this pyraminx from my cupboard and decided to lube it and start learning. With only today I've gotten GREAT TIMES! Single: 7 sec average: 13.66 sec. Are these great for pyraminx?

also everybody who know about pyraminx help me plz! http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=172485#post172485

3x3x3 times got so worse when practicing pyraminx


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 29, 2009)

You just found a pyraminx lying around in your house? That is pretty cool.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 29, 2009)

First sub 25 average of 10 (12) today!!!!
22.42 22.83 25.77 27.40 20.37 26.73 21.87 (27.71) (20.05) 23.52 23.15 23.76
average = 23.78


----------



## Novriil (Apr 29, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> You just found a pyraminx lying around in your house? That is pretty cool.



yes.. I once saw it before but I were like 9 years old ? so I got rid off it pretty soon  my mom's old one I guess.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool.

I am about to start doing a timed solve of all of my puzzles. I have a 2x2, 2 3x3s, a 4x4, a 5x5, and a square-1. I suck at 4x4, 5x5, and square-1, so I think it will take around 20-22 minutes.

Edit: got a 26:53, because I messed up on the last 2 edges for 5x5, and on the square-1.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 30, 2009)

16.01 average at German Open


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2009)

2:51 7x7 on hi-games. So I've done sub-1 on 5x5, sub-2 on 6x6, and sub-3 on 7x7  (2nd to do this after Michal)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 30, 2009)

18.86 average of 5 (pyraminx)
and nonlucky pb (pyraminx) 17.00
and new lucky pb (pyraminx) 14.28 (LL-skip and +2)


----------



## Raffael (Apr 30, 2009)

New Pb single (lucky): 9.59

U F R F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' D' R2 B2 D' L' F D2 L U2 L' U' L' F D' F L2

3 move-cross, easy F2L, Sune and PLL-skip.
37 moves HTM = 3.85 tps


----------



## Garmon (Apr 30, 2009)

Got PB!!!
12.95. Yes, beat it by more than a second.


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 30, 2009)

17.36 average today! Not only is that really really close to my PB average, but it's my best one since I reworked my 2x2x3 block method! Yay Petrus!


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah yeah yeah, average of 5, it doesn't count, but, yay.

Statistics for 04-30-2009 16:50:00

Average: 3.97
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 2.94
Worst Time: 6.15
Individual Times:
1.	4.55	U2 F' U R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U R U2 F' U2 F2 U R U F2 R F' U2 R2 F U'
2.	3.83	F' R' F R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' F' U F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' F2
3.	(6.15)	R F' U F' R2 U F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' R' U R U' F U R2 F2 U2 F U'
4.	(2.94)	F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' R F' U2 R2 U' R' F2 U' F' R' F R2 U' F R U' F2 U2 R
5.	3.53	F U' F R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U F' U' F' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 F' R2 U' F2 R


edit: Oh mah goodness.

Statistics for 04-30-2009 16:56:13

Average: 4.97
Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 1.68
Worst Time: 7.09
Individual Times:
1.	(7.09)	U' F' U2 F R F' R' F' R2 F' R' F R U' F2 U' F2 R' U2 R2 F R2 U' F' R'
2.	4.55	U2 F' U R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U R U2 F' U2 F2 U R U F2 R F' U2 R2 F U'
3.	3.83	F' R' F R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' F' U F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' F2
4.	6.15	R F' U F' R2 U F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' R' U R U' F U R2 F2 U2 F U'
5.	2.94	F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' R F' U2 R2 U' R' F2 U' F' R' F R2 U' F R U' F2 U2 R
6.	3.53	F U' F R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U F' U' F' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 F' R2 U' F2 R
7.	7.00	R F' R U2 R F U2 R' F' R' U F' R2 F U' F R2 F U2 F2 U2 R U2 F U
8.	5.94	F2 U2 R2 F' U' F' U R' F' U F2 R F R F2 R F R F2 U' R' F2 U R2 F2
9.	4.47	U' F R' F2 R F' U2 F R2 F R2 F' U' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R F2
10.	6.13	U2 F' U' R U2 R U' F' R U F' R' U F' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 F' R'
11.	(1.68)	R2 F R2 F U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U F2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 F' U
12.	5.16	U F2 U' R F' U' R2 U2 R F' U' F' R' F R F U' R F' U2 F R2 F2 R F


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

I got from sub 50 to sub 45. My times were still varying, and now, I'm in a permanent sub 45 at a non-varying rate!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2009)

3x3 no-inspection average of 12: 17.10 seconds!
17.27 (15.48) 16.40 17.05 18.86 16.60 (19.22) 17.74 15.90 15.92 18.91 16.32

I think this is pretty good considering my normal PB average is in the low 14s.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 1, 2009)

144 cubes in 1 hour!


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 1, 2009)

another sub 50....49.33 xD i thought i would have broken my pb though...sad.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 1, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, average of 5, it doesn't count, but, yay.
> 
> Statistics for 04-30-2009 16:50:00
> 
> ...



ehm.. what?

is that 2x2?

Why doesn't it count?


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 1, 2009)

Got my biggest pop ever today  (or )

48 pieces fell off my ES 5x5 in the middle of a solve..


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 1, 2009)

I got a new single and average pb at pyraminx (11.86 / 16.28)! 

And another big accomplishment:
My first non-lucky sub20 solve at 3x3:
19.98 
5th scramble of the weekly competition 18-2009:
F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 U' L2 F U B D B2 F' L U' F D R'


----------



## JustinJ (May 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> ehm.. what?
> 
> is that 2x2?
> 
> Why doesn't it count?



Yeah, 2x2, sorry, and I don't count averages of 5 for 2x2, it's too dependent on the scrambles. I'm very happy about the average of 12 though . Sorry, looking back on it that was kind of vaguely written.


----------



## TMOY (May 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Got my biggest pop ever today  (or )
> 48 pieces fell off my ES 5x5 in the middle of a solve..


You should try getting 212-piece pop with a V7, it's fun D or  too)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 1, 2009)

TMOY said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Got my biggest pop ever today  (or )
> ...



Not so much fun to put it back together 

*Accomplishment:*

Megaminx record 

Mo3: 1:33.12
3(5): 1:33.65
10(12): 1:37.70


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2009)

4x4 single PB of 52.03. No parity and PLL skip  Reduction was ~32, which isn't unheard of for me.


----------



## JustinJ (May 1, 2009)

I lol'd. The last two scrambles are hilariously easy. The last one is seriously one of the three EG cases I know, that I found just by messing around. I also did horribly on the second last one. I guess I need to speed up my algs.

(for 2x2)

Statistics for 05-01-2009 17:36:30

Average: 3.50
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 2.52
Worst Time: 5.78
Individual Times:
1.	3.50	R U' F U R' U' R2 F R U R2 F2 U R2 F R2 F2 R' F R' U2 R U F2 U'
2.	4.08	R2 U2 F U R2 F R F R' F2 R2 U' F U2 R2 U2 R' F U' R2 U' F U F2 U
3.	(5.78)	F' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F U F2 R2 U2 F U' R2 F2 R F U' F' U' F
4.	2.91	F2 U R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 F U F R F' R' U2 F U R F' R U' R2 U' R
5.	(2.52)	R' F U2 F2 R' F R' F2 U F U' R2 U2 R2 F R' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F R' U R


----------



## Escher (May 2, 2009)

Okay, Justin just asked me to do the average of 5 from his last post, and this is what I got... I'm sorry, but this just had to be on here.

Average: 2.50
Standard Deviation: 0.31

2.74, (2.86), 2.70, 2.07, (1.38)

= 2.50

So yeah, new PB...


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Solved cube F2L with an average constant turing speed of 208 BMP!


----------



## isaacthecuber (May 2, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1309

YES!!!

I've had about 5 chokes over the last few days that should have been sub-40, so I was sooo excited when I got this! 
My first sub-40!
=]


----------



## TMOY (May 2, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I lol'd. The last two scrambles are hilariously easy. The last one is seriously one of the three EG cases I know, that I found just by messing around. I also did horribly on the second last one. I guess I need to speed up my algs.
> 
> (for 2x2)
> 
> ...



I tried an average of 5 on these scrambles, got (3.15) 7.66 4.27 6.15 (8.33), average 6.03.
I got xLL skips on the 1st and 3rd one, but last two were normal solves for me.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 2, 2009)

(14.74) 8.66 12.18 (8.18) 12.02 = 10.95 average

Pyraminx


----------



## Escher (May 2, 2009)

TMOY said:


> I tried an average of 5 on these scrambles, got (3.15) 7.66 4.27 6.15 (8.33), average 6.03.
> I got xLL skips on the 1st and 3rd one, but last two were normal solves for me.



Well, the 4th has a layer solved, and the 5th is the easiest EG case if you solve the red face.


----------



## TMOY (May 2, 2009)

I saw both of them, but since I'm doing Guimond it didn't help me at all.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 2, 2009)

4x4: 55.54 with OLL parity  I was at OLL parity on 45 secs, so possibly sub-50 without parity.


----------



## Escher (May 2, 2009)

TMOY said:


> I saw both of them, but since I'm doing Guimond it didn't help me at all.



Proof as to why guimond isn't a very good method  Why didn't you take advantage of either?


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 2, 2009)

yay 6:31.22 7x7x7.
this is what i did:
1. first 2 centres (around 1:05ish)
2. 3x3 (finished at ~1:48)
3. finish top, bottom layers
4. finish cage (finished at 3:50) this part took something like 20-30s i'm not sure.
5. last 4 centres. so i guess i took 2:40 for centre commutating? >.<


----------



## soccerking813 (May 2, 2009)

I just solve a rubik's world (3x3) for the first time. My sister's teacher walked into our house and handed one of them, asking me to solve it, because she needed it for class. I asked here where she got it and she said she found it in a closet at school.

Are these even made anymore? It says 1982 on it, does that mean it was made in 1982?


----------



## Garmon (May 2, 2009)

I got sub 30 avg of 5 OH and sub 35 avg of 12 OH.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 2, 2009)

Yay! Sub-40 average of 12 with Roux.

Average: 39.72 sec.

Fastest Time: 29.96
Slowest Time: 48.55
Standard Deviation: 03.36

Individual Times:
5) 43.62 D U B2 D' L F L F B L2 B2 L2 D' R B2 L' D' L' F' B U2 D B R2 D'
6) 42.32 R F' L' B R B U D' B L B L R' B' R' U D2 B2 D R U2 F R2 L' U
7) 38.78 L U' B D2 F D U2 F2 D U' L' D R F B D' F2 R' L' B2 D' R2 D R2 F
8) (48.55) B2 D2 B' F U2 F' R' U B' F' R' D R U D2 L B2 R2 D F2 L D U' L U
9) 37.14 F B R B R2 B U2 L' U' F' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B U2 L R' D U2 R2 F2 R' B'
10) 39.50 U2 L D L2 B2 D L' U D R B2 U2 D R' L D' U' R' D' F2 L' U' B2 L2 R
11) 31.85 F R D R B' R B' R2 B' L R' F L2 F2 L U2 D F' D U' R D B2 L2 D'
12) 40.70 D2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 D' L R2 U' D' F2 R B2 U2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D2
13) (29.96) R L2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 D' U' L' F U2 D2 B2 D2 U' R D2 F2 D2 F R' U
14) 40.23 B2 D L R U D2 L B L R' U' B' U2 R' F L D' B' U F D B2 L F2 D'
15) 40.49 B' R2 D2 F2 R F B2 R' L F' R2 U D' R2 L D' F2 L2 B L U B2 U' R2 U2
16) 42.55 D2 B2 F L2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F' D2 R' L B2 U F D' L B' F R' D' R L D2

The 29.96 time was very close to a pb.


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Yay! *Sub-30* average of 12 with Roux.
> 
> Average: 39.72 sec.
> 
> ...



Don't you mean sub-40?


----------



## shicklegroober (May 2, 2009)

First competition ever, Denver open, I got a sub 40 average and 18th place. My Pb average is only 38 sec. Super hyped!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 2, 2009)

Sub-11 average of 12 for F2L!

11.38 10.42 (13.78) 10.58 (8.38) 11.86 9.94 12.50 9.94 11.86 10.74 10.74 = 11.00 (10.996 )


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I just solve a rubik's world (3x3) for the first time. My sister's teacher walked into our house and handed one of them, asking me to solve it, because she needed it for class. I asked here where she got it and she said she found it in a closet at school.
> 
> Are these even made anymore? It says 1982 on it, does that mean it was made in 1982?



I have one of these; you're right for thinking it was made in 1982 and that they don't make it anymore. As you probably know they do make 2x2 rubik's world puzzles, but the 3x3s are long since out of production. See if you can get it for your collection


----------



## soccerking813 (May 2, 2009)

I might, but I think that it belongs to the school. But I'm sure nobody would notice if it just "disappeared".[/jking]

Edit:

Another accomplishment. I just changed my avatar.


----------



## Faz (May 3, 2009)

8.17 non lucky - with F perm!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

What is your F-perm, I don't like mine too much.


----------



## Faz (May 3, 2009)

R' U R U' R2 y' R' U' R U y x R U R' U' R2 B'



Average: 28.31
Standard Deviation: 3.43
Best Time: 21.22
Worst Time: 39.91
Individual Times:
1.	25.47	(0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (4,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (1,2) (-5,0) (-3,4) (0,5) (3,1) (0,3) (2,0) (6,4) (5,2) (0,1) (0,2)
2.	(21.22)	(0,-1) (-5,1) (-4,2) (6,3) (6,0) (3,1) (6,3) (5,0) (-5,0) (3,0) (3,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,5) (1,0) (-3,0) (6,0)
3.	26.31	(-5,-1) (0,-3) (6,4) (0,2) (-3,4) (3,4) (-2,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (-4,1) (-4,0) (4,0) (-4,0) (-4,0) (5,0) (0,5) (1,0)
4.	33.14	(0,3) (-3,6) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (0,1) (6,0) (6,2) (-5,0) (-4,4) (-3,4) (0,5) (6,0) (4,5) (0,3) (2,5) (0,2)
5.	(39.91)	(4,-1) (0,3) (2,3) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (6,1) (5,3) (1,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (-4,1) (-4,2) (4,4) (-4,4)


----------



## IamWEB (May 3, 2009)

Statistics for 05-02-2009 23:58:45

Average: 17.85
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Individual Times:
1.	(14.35) F' L2 B D U B' F' L2 R2 U' R2 B R D U' F' U2 B F' U L2 R2 B2 F' L'	Had 2 F2L pairs to start (!), messed up one, gained another one, Sune, U perm.
2.	19.93 D U2 B F' R2 B2 L D' U' R B U F L R' F2 L' R D2 U' B R2 B2 F2 D2	
3.	16.19 B2 F2 L2 R B' F' U' L' D2 L' R2 F U L2 R' B F2 U' F' L' R B' R F2 R	
4.	17.43 B F2 U2 F R2 B2 F2 R D' B2 F2 R B' L2 R U L R' B' F U' R' B F2 U2	
5.	(20.10) L F R' D2 B' F2 D' U L' R2 D2 U' L' R' U R' D U' L R2 U2 B' F L2 R'

None of the solves were even within a second of each other! This was so random, weird, and crazy! And somehow,it turned out to be my PB average.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> What is your F-perm, I don't like mine too much.



I use the one that fazrulz posted, except I changed it a bit so I don't have to do any cube rotations.


----------



## TMOY (May 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> [Why didn't you take advantage of either?


Which advantage ? I tried to solve the 4th scramble a second time, with OLL-PLL this time, and got 6.81. I'm still faster with Guimond, even non-lucky .


----------



## Ellis (May 3, 2009)

3x3 average of 12- 15.48


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

A totally non-cubing related accomplishment. I experienced the hottest temperature I have even been in yesterday. It got to 105.1 degrees Fahrenheit here yesterday. The sad thing is that I was playing soccer at that time.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 3, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> A totally non-cubing related accomplishment. I experienced the hottest temperature I have even been in yesterday. It got to 105.1 degrees Fahrenheit here yesterday. The sad thing is that I was playing soccer at that time.



How many degrees Celsius is that? I don't know Fahrenheit


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

It is 40.611111111111...... degrees Celsius.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

Soccerking, your avatar is going to give me nightmares.

Accomplishment: Yay! My post count went WAY up!
EDIT: The image was too big, so I took it off, but I had 10 of my name in a row on the home screen!


----------



## Escher (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Accomplishment: Yay! My post count went WAY up!
> EDIT: The image was too big, so I took it off, but I had 10 of my name in a row on the home screen!



That is no accomplishment.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > Accomplishment: Yay! My post count went WAY up!
> ...



I guess not.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



Which is why you shouldn't have posted it in the first place


----------



## Escher (May 3, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > That is no accomplishment.
> ...



My point was that you should stop spamming. You seem to posting a lot in as many threads as you can find, and not actually adding anything to the thread.

Such as



spdcbr said:


> What? Why are you talking to yourself?





spdcbr said:


> I don't like. the blend tech one. If you don't respect the cube, it will haunt you.





spdcbr said:


> By the way, your new avatar is freaky.





spdcbr said:


> I like your tiled 4x4x4. It gives it a bubbly look.





spdcbr said:


> I wish I could solve bindfolded.



There are many more, but i really can't be bothered to go and find them. Nobody minds you posting things that contribute to the forum, and I'm not trying to upset you, I just want to make it clear that 'economy of posting' is important. Yes, I know i have a reasonably high post per day count, and we are all guilty of not always contributing something useful to a thread in every post we make, but I personally think that posting 9, 10 or more times in a day is just pointless/ridiculous. 
Again, I don't want to upset you or anything, but there's some forum etiquette that might not be obvious straight away that you should know about.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

Yay! New pb average with Roux.

Average: 38.66 sec.

Fastest Time: 32.59
Slowest Time: 46.48
Standard Deviation: 03.47

Individual Times:
20) (32.59) R L2 U B L2 F' B D2 R U' B2 R2 D B2 D R' F' L B' L' F R2 F B R
21) (46.48) F U2 R L2 B' L' D2 L R' F D' F R U2 B' U' R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 B2 F D2
22) 36.29 L R2 U2 R B R' F2 L U D' R L' F' D F2 L R2 F U2 D2 R2 L U2 F L2
23) 43.56 F' B2 R2 L' U L F D' R L2 B L2 R F2 L2 B F L U2 L B2 F' R2 U L2
24) 36.39 F2 U' B R D2 U' F' U D F' L' F D' L2 D' F U R2 U2 B' F2 R2 D' L2 U'
25) 37.58 R2 L' D2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R D' F' B2 L' U L' F R2 L' U2 R F L' U' B L
26) 35.30 R2 B' F' L F' B' R F2 R U' F U R' L' D B' D2 U L2 D R2 F L' B2 L2
27) 35.15 R B' U2 L2 U R2 B2 R' B2 F' R D2 U F' L F' D2 F R' F2 D' B U R' B
28) 42.93 R' L2 F2 D2 R D U' R' U B D R L2 B' D2 U B2 U F2 U2 D' R2 D B R2
29) 43.57 R L2 U' F' R F' R' L2 F' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 U' B2 U' D B2 F D2 L2 B' F' L'
30) 39.49 L B' R2 L' F B' D R L F L2 F R D2 L U2 L2 R' B F2 R D L' R' D'
31) 36.32 R' B2 L' F' R2 L' B2 U' B R' B U2 L2 D U2 F2 B2 L' B' D U2 L D B L'

I have almost broken my pb single a couple of times also.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 3, 2009)

18.62 non-lucky 

X-Cross, good F2L, T-Perm


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

Lol, the temperature just went even higher today. 107.1 degrees Fahrenheit. Somewhere around 41-42 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Gparker (May 3, 2009)

woohoo, no sup 20's


Statistics for 05-03-2009 13:38:33

Average: 18.63
Standard Deviation: 0.13
Best Time: 16.84
Worst Time: 19.09
Individual Times:
1.	(16.84)	B2 D F D2 U' R' B' F' L2 B' D L2 R F' D' U2 L2 B F L' B D' U R2 F
2.	18.56	D2 L2 R F' D B F L2 B R F' U2 L F U2 R2 B F L B L' B2 F' R D'
3.	18.81	B2 R' D U' L' B' L2 R B2 D2 L R2 B2 D U R U R U2 F' U F' D2 R' U2
4.	18.53	L' F D U' R B D' R F2 L B2 F U' L R' B' D' L2 B2 D2 R U F2 L' U'
5.	(19.09)	L2 F D2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F U B2 F2 U B L B F2 R D2 U B' F D' R' F'


not a pb average, but first one without any sup 20's


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 3, 2009)

Megaminx OH in 4:50.36.. OK.. third try..


----------



## ThatGuy (May 4, 2009)

My best (but also my first) average of 12 (that i recorded):
31.24.

first sub 2 4x4x4 : 1:55:54. Yay


----------



## King Koopa (May 4, 2009)

Haven't done OH in a while. Picked it up and....

Single: 21.11
Avg of 12: 29.28
Avg of 5: 28.06


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 4, 2009)

9.67 PLL skip =]

EDIT: 

Statistics for 05-03-2009 21:13:10

Average: 14.60
Standard Deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 9.67
Worst Time: 16.20
Individual Times:
1.	(9.67)	F2 D2 U2 L B R F2 L' B' L' U2 L2 R F D' U L U B' F U2 R U2 L D
2.	14.80	L' R D U' B2 R' U' B L' B R' B' F2 D U' R F2 R' U' F R' D' U2 L2 U2
3.	12.94	F D B' F' R U' F' U2 L' R D U L' F' U L2 U' B F' L2 R2 F R2 D2 F'
4.	16.06	L' R D' B F D L2 R' F L2 F D2 B2 F U2 B2 L' R2 D L R' F2 R U' F'
5.	(16.20)	B F2 U L' R2 B F R2 D2 R U' B2 F L' R' B2 F D U2 F2 L R' D L' B

Haha EDIT again:

Statistics for 05-03-2009 21:31:10

Average: 14.95
Standard Deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 12.17
Worst Time: 19.81
Individual Times:
1.	12.83	L2 R' F D L D2 F D2 U' F2 R D U2 L R2 D2 F R2 B F D2 L2 D' U' L2
2.	16.19	F' D U2 L' R' B2 U' L' D2 U F' R' D U L' D2 U' L2 R D' B' D L B D'
3.	17.77	D U' L R' B F' D L2 B D' U' B' F2 U' B2 D2 L F L' D2 U L D2 U2 L'
4.	(19.81)	L B2 D' U' R2 D B F2 L D2 F' L F2 D B' U' R' U' R F2 R' F2 L R2 D'
5.	16.45	R D U2 F2 R D B' R' D2 R' B D' U L2 R' U R' D2 L2 B' U F L' R2 D'
6.	12.88	R2 D' L2 R' B F D2 U' L R F2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L' R' D U' F2 L U' R B
*7.	14.19	U' L2 R2 B F' R2 D R D U2 L' B2 D2 U L F' R' D U' F' L' B' L' F2 U'
8.	13.11	B' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L' R' B2 F L' D B' U' L' R2 F2 L2 F' U' F' L2 D2 B' F'
9.	16.88	L' R U' R' B2 F2 L' B F' L B' F2 D' F' L2 R' F U' L R2 D' L2 R' D' R
10.	14.70	L' U2 L R2 U2 B' F' R' D2 L R2 B2 D' R' D L B D L' B2 F2 L R' B F'
11.	(12.17)	U L' B L' R2 F' U2 L U' R2 F D' U2 L2 R' B' F' D B' F2 R' D L2 R' U*
12.	14.48	B' F D2 U R D2 U' F2 R B2 F' R' B D' R' U2 R' B F U2 F D U2 B U'

The times in bold are part of a 14.00 average of 5 =] and this is my first sub-15 average of 12, even though it is rolling


----------



## Nukoca (May 4, 2009)

PB! 29.25 Seconds oh yeah!


----------



## dChan (May 4, 2009)

I have not been practicing much besides the virtual cube lately especially not OH so I was happy with this average of 5:

Statistics for 05-03-2009 22:50:56

Average: 23.87
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 20.35
Worst Time: 25.04
Individual Times:
1.	24.93	U' R' D' U F2 L' R B2 D2 B2 F' D' B' L U2 B D2 U' L2 D' U2 L' R' D U
2.	(20.35)	R' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F2 U' B2 L' F U B' R' U' B' U L' R2 B L R2 U2 B2 F
3.	22.69	U' L2 U F L R D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F D' B' U' R2 B F2 D L' D' F' L2
4.	(25.04)	L B2 D B F' U2 B' L B2 F L' R F2 D2 B' F U L R' U2 L B F U' R
5.	23.99	L' R' B2 L D' U B F2 L R' F D U L' B2 F2 D R D' U2 R2 D' U' L' B'

I screwed up the rest of the average though as you can see:

Statistics for 05-03-2009 22:52:52

Average: 26.29
Standard Deviation: 2.20
Best Time: 20.35
Worst Time: 30.37
Individual Times:
1.	24.93	U' R' D' U F2 L' R B2 D2 B2 F' D' B' L U2 B D2 U' L2 D' U2 L' R' D U
2.	(20.35)	R' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F2 U' B2 L' F U B' R' U' B' U L' R2 B L R2 U2 B2 F
3.	22.69	U' L2 U F L R D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F D' B' U' R2 B F2 D L' D' F' L2
4.	25.04	L B2 D B F' U2 B' L B2 F L' R F2 D2 B' F U L R' U2 L B F U' R
5.	23.99	L' R' B2 L D' U B F2 L R' F D U L' B2 F2 D R D' U2 R2 D' U' L' B'
6.	27.60	L R2 D2 F' L R2 D' U2 R' F' L R' D2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 D U B' L D' B D'
7.	29.40	B F U' B F R B F2 D' R B' F D' U R B2 U' F L2 B' D B F' L' R
8.	28.09	F' L' U' L' F' D2 U2 L B F2 D2 U2 B' L' R B2 F' U R' F2 R2 F U2 B F
9.	(30.37)	B2 F' R' B' F' U' B2 R' B2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D U' L2 F L R' B' U2
10.	29.04	L' R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R F D B2 R' U F D2 B' F' R U2 F D' R' U' R' U2 L'
11.	27.53	U2 B' F2 U' R B2 F' D U' L2 R D2 U' R B2 R2 D2 B L2 R U' L' R2 B' U'
12.	24.60	B F L2 R2 F L' R' D' F' L' R2 D2 B2 F L2 R U2 L2 D U' F L' B D' U'

I think it happened because I took a short break for a couple of minutes after the first 6. Maybe I lost my mojo after that? Of course, I could also just suck.


----------



## Faz (May 4, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Lol, the temperature just went even higher today. 107.1 degrees Fahrenheit. Somewhere around 41-42 degrees Celsius.



Pfft - cold. I've been at 47.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 4, 2009)

Just did an average of 12 on 4x4 and had OLL parity 11 times :/ Odds of that are ~0.00292


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 4, 2009)

7x7:
23:57.86

_improved my PB by 16 minutes, the only reason is my new silicon-spray _


----------



## ThatGuy (May 4, 2009)

First sub 20 3x3x3 ever. 19.81. Not lucky, but sune and T-perm. I'm quite happy.


----------



## Garmon (May 4, 2009)

I restrung a Rubik's Magic in 11:46.24. I will get sub 10 next time.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 4, 2009)

1:45.58 5x5  Reduction by 1:22, which is really good for me. 3x3 was a bit poor because I was shaking quite a bit


----------



## soccerking813 (May 4, 2009)

This posts makes 400 posts for me. Not really an accomplishment, but whatever.


----------



## Gparker (May 4, 2009)

first 3x3 solve on hi games, it was like 7 minutes and 30 seconds 

i ran into a G perm, i looked for you to do a small U (u) turn, after like i minute i gave up and did 2 look pll..

so could someone tell me how to do a small U (u)?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2009)

Gparker said:


> first 3x3 solve on hi games, it was like 7 minutes and 30 seconds
> 
> i ran into a G perm, i looked for you to do a small U (u) turn, after like i minute i gave up and did 2 look pll..
> 
> so could someone tell me how to do a small U (u)?



You do D then y, though if you watch the good people they do it without the y.


----------



## Gparker (May 4, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > first 3x3 solve on hi games, it was like 7 minutes and 30 seconds
> ...



thank you. i kind of figured that but ive never even used it before. its not that hard to get used to it. just different


----------



## marineasalia (May 5, 2009)

yay!! got an average of 5 on 3x3 sub 19 

here are the stats 

Average: 18.64
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 16.19
Worst Time: 21.69
Individual Times:
1.	19.00	B' L2 D U2 L R2 U B' D2 U L' R D B R' D' L2 R2 D2 B D L' U2 B' F'
2.	18.12	D' U' R' D U B2 F2 U' L2 B F L B2 L' D2 U B' F2 R' D2 U B2 F D' B2
3.	(21.69)	U2 R U B' F2 R D B' F2 D U2 L D U' B' F' D2 U' L2 R' D' U2 B' L' F'
4.	18.81	U B' F' L2 U' B U2 L' R B2 L D U2 L' B2 F' D F D U L' R' B2 F2 D2
5.	(16.19)	R2 D B2 R D2 R' B2 D2 B D L' R B2 F' D' U2 B D U' R' D U B L R'

i am very happy


----------



## Ellis (May 5, 2009)

Gparker said:


> so could someone tell me how to do a small U (u)?


You can program it to whatever you want, its called "top inner (CW and CCW)" in the preferences.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 5, 2009)

Yes said:


> 7x7:
> 23:57.86
> 
> _improved my PB by 16 minutes, the only reason is my new silicon-spray _



So you don't think you improved AT ALL?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 5, 2009)

Just got new pb single and average of 12 using the Roux method.

Average: 36.23 sec.

Fastest Time: 28.10
Slowest Time: 40.93
Standard Deviation: 02.86

Individual Times:
34) 32.03 B' D F U' D2 R2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 B' U B' U D2 B2 U' F L F2 R' F' L B
35) 34.14 R U' B2 U2 F U' L' F' U' D F2 L2 B' R' F2 D R2 B2 U' B' R' D2 B' D' L'
36) 38.10 L2 B R B L' D2 R D2 R2 B' L2 B2 U F' D' L F2 R2 F' L2 D' L' D L R2
37) 40.71 D' F U' D B2 D2 L B2 R U' B' F' U R D L' U2 F D B' U D R B F2
38) 32.12 U D' F B D F2 U D B2 D B' R F' U L' D2 F2 L' R' F' R' L B F D'
39) 38.39 F' D F' U L U2 R B L' R' F2 L2 B D2 U R2 U' B2 R L' F2 U' F' U R
40) 36.56 R F2 L2 F D2 L F' L2 D B' L' U B R2 F2 R2 U' L' U' R' D' U' R' D2 F
41) (28.10) R D L' B' D2 R F2 U L' D U B' L' D U R U B' F2 D' B U R2 D' F
42) 37.19 F' U' R' F B D2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L' F L R' U2 D2 L2 F2 U F' R'
43) (40.93) B' R L B' L' R' B L2 D' U B2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 L B' R U F' D' F R'
44) 38.19 L R U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' B' R2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R L2 B L B
45) 34.91 U2 R' B' D' R U' D' F2 B L R U2 D' L B2 D2 R U2 D' L' D L' D' F2 R'

The 28 is my new pb.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 6, 2009)

Accomplishment: Ordered V-cubes


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2009)

2x2 first layer average of 12


Average: 1.20
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 0.30
Worst Time: 1.92
Individual Times:
1.52, 1.33, (1.92), 1.19, 1.84, 1.14, 0.61, 0.36, 1.05, 1.30, (0.30), 1.67

This is for permutation as well.

The 0.36 was U R' and the 0.30 was R2. 0.61 was an LL skip - see scramble thread.

I knew 8 of the 12 CLL cases (not including the skip)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 6, 2009)

first sub 15 RA of 12!!!

Average: 14.95
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 12.41
Worst Time: 18.36
Individual Times:
1.	16.34	F' D' B' F' L' R D2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L R2 B L' B D U L R' F' D L U2
2.	13.47	D2 B2 D B R2 U L D' F D' U F' R D2 B' F' L2 R F R2 D' U2 B F D
3.	15.66	L R' B' U' B2 D' U' L F2 D B2 F L U2 L D' F' D2 U L' R' F' L B U2
4.	16.78	F D F' L D2 B2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 B F U2 B2 F2 L R U2 F2 R' U L2 B L
5.	13.53	F' L2 D2 U2 R U' B2 D L2 D2 F L R' B D L R D2 B2 D' L B2 D' B F2
6.	12.47	L' B2 L B F2 L R D L' D U F D' U L2 B' F D2 U2 B L' D2 F2 D' U2
7.	14.42	R' F2 D2 U' L R U' B2 F D2 B' R' U R B' F D2 B' F' D U' B L F2 R
8.	16.45	F2 D' B' U' F2 U2 L' R B D' L2 R' U2 L R2 F2 L2 R D2 B F R B2 F2 D'
9.	14.39	L' D2 U' L R2 D F2 U' F2 L R2 B D' F L R' D2 L2 B' R' B L B' D L
10.	(18.36)	R D U2 L R U B' F2 D F U R' D U2 R D2 U R' F2 R' F2 D U B2 R2
11.	15.95	F U2 R B F' D' F2 R' D2 L D U B2 U' L2 D2 U2 B F L B U' B2 L2 U2
12.	(12.41)	U' B' F2 L2 R2 D2 B' U' B' L2 F D' U2 F L2 R2 D2 B F2 L R B U R F2

Also got a 15.04 non rolling average of 12.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 6, 2009)

Just got yet other pb average of 12.

Average: 35.88 sec.

Fastest Time: 30.13
Slowest Time: 46.58
Standard Deviation: 02.46

Individual Times:
39) 34.55 R' L D2 L2 U L' R2 D2 R2 L' U2 B' R U D' L2 D' L2 U D R' L' U2 L F2
40) (30.13) B F2 U2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 L R' B' F' U2 B L D R L D2 L U' R' U' F2 R'
41) 35.23 F D2 B' R D B2 R2 U L2 R B' U' D B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B R B' R' L D U
42) 33.21 R' F L' F' D' U' L' F D2 U B F2 U2 F R2 B2 R U L' U' L D' R' U2 R
43) 34.62 D2 U2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R U B' U2 D' L' B2 R D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F L D L'
44) 35.39 B2 L' U2 L D2 U' F' R' D' F U2 B2 L2 U F D' F2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B F L
45) (46.58) R2 F' D' U2 F' L2 D2 B F' L2 D L' R U2 D B2 U2 L2 F D2 L U B L2 F2
46) 37.70 F' L B2 U2 F R' B' U2 F' D' U R' D' L2 U2 F D' R' U L' F' R D' B' U2
47) 39.38 R' U2 D' R2 U D L' D2 B2 D R F2 R' F' L' R F' B U L' B2 U F R' F
48) 34.87 L D2 R' U' B F L2 F' U2 R' F B R L' U2 B2 R2 L D2 B F2 R2 D F' D2
49) 33.40 R2 F2 D' F R U2 F2 L2 D B R' F2 R D' L' B2 D2 U B2 F L' F D B2 D
50) 40.41 L B' D2 U' L R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B' D F2 D' L2 R' F U' F B U L2 U' L2 R'

Wasn't really expecting another pb average today.

And my session average was quite nice.

otal Solves: 53
Total DNFs: 0
Average: 39.55 sec.

Fastest Time: 30.13
Slowest Time: 52.90
Standard Deviation: 05.45


----------



## marineasalia (May 7, 2009)

got the best and most consistent non rolling avg fo 20.. i am not so consistent most of the times if i solve more than 12 in a row..

Cubes Solved: 20/20
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.57
Standard Deviation: 1.72
Best Time: 18.03
Worst Time: 24.30
Individual Times:
1.	19.98	U L2 U L2 R' U F2 U2 R D' B' F' L D' U2 R B F2 L2 B' D' R U' B' F2
2.	24.30	L' R2 U2 F D' L D U' L2 R' B F2 R F2 D B' D U' B R2 B F' D B' L'
3.	22.03	F2 L2 B' F' L2 R' F L R U2 L R2 B F' L' R' B F2 D' R' B2 F2 R' D' U2
4.	21.41	B2 D2 R' F L' R B2 F' R B' F2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 F D' R' B' L U' F U
5.	21.66	L' R B L2 U F U B2 L' R D' B L D2 U2 F' L2 R B' F2 U2 B2 F2 D F
6.	18.03	B F2 R' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' D2 B' L' R2 U R2 F' U' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 R D
7.	23.69	R B2 L D U2 B' F L D' R2 D U R' D2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B F' R' B R F'
8.	20.88	B2 F R2 D B F L2 D' U' R' D2 U B F2 L D2 U' R' F' L2 R' D2 L' R' F
9.	22.78	D2 L2 B L2 U' L2 R D' B' L2 R D2 F L' U' F' L R' U R' F2 R2 F2 L R2
10.	21.47	R B' F L' D2 U B2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B F' R U' B F D' B' F' R D L B
11.	22.26	D' U' B' F' U' B' D2 L B' F L2 F' L' B2 F L F' U B F L2 R2 D2 U2 B2
12.	21.12	L2 R2 D2 U' B' R2 B2 F' L' R' F2 U' B' L R2 B L2 D' F2 D L' R2 B2 R' F
13.	19.05	R' D' L2 D2 B F R' F2 D B F R B F' D2 U B2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 B F2 U2
14.	18.19	B2 F L2 B' L R F2 L2 R' D U2 B2 F' D2 U2 B2 L2 D L' F2 U R' D2 U2 L'
15.	23.81	B' F2 L2 R U2 B F2 D U2 R D L R' F' D' L R' B' F U2 B' R2 F L R2
16.	23.86	F L' D' U2 B' F2 D' B L' D L B L2 R' F L' R' F R F R2 D' F2 L2 R
17.	20.98	R D2 B2 L R' B2 R F R2 F2 U L2 B L2 D2 L2 U L2 D2 L U2 F D' B2 F2
18.	21.81	D2 L2 B D2 U2 F' L' D' L' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R D R' B2 F2 L2 R D2 L D2 R
19.	21.95	D' U2 R B' U' L B D' U L' R' D F' L R2 B F D2 B2 L2 D U2 F D2 L2
20.	22.20	R F2 R D' L2 R B' F U' B2 F' L D' L R' D2 U2 L' F2 D U R U2 F2 R


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 7, 2009)

Statistics for 05-07-2009 15:51:55

Average: 11.99
Standard Deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 10.69
Worst Time: 16.94
Individual Times:
10.69, 11.05, 13.28, 12.94, 13.00, (16.94), (10.69), 10.70, 11.50, 13.48, 11.59, 11.66

Sub12 yeah!!! went back to 12.xx after next solve though 


EDIT: after 6 more solves.

(10.69), 10.70, 11.50, 13.48, 11.59, 11.66, (15.55), 13.28, 11.02, 11.80, 11.47, 10.70 = *11.72*


----------



## joey (May 7, 2009)

I bet Ville gets a lower avg soon... I'm guessing 11.72 or something.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 7, 2009)

joey said:


> I bet Ville gets a lower avg soon... I'm guessing 11.72 or something.



Lol  Were you talking to him?


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 7, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Statistics for 05-07-2009 15:51:55
> 
> Average: 11.99
> Standard Deviation: 1.03
> ...



any zbll used? besides pll =P


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 7, 2009)

ALL OLLs learnt! Wow.. that took a while 

Finally!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 7, 2009)

New pb with the Roux method. 

25.93 R2 U R' U' L2 R F' U L2 R2 F2 R' F R B U2 R' U' L2 U' L2 R2 B' U2 B


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 7, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> any zbll used? besides pll =P



Nah it was CFOP. Maybe one zbll. No lucky cases either btw.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 7, 2009)

!! 

got a 5x5 single on 2:21.61 single on 5x5! My previous record was 2:39! I just got so much better, just like that!

Then, the next solve, I got 2:17.31!!! And now I've gotten 2:15.23 aswell!!

 

My v-cubes are coming in about 1 week


----------



## Gparker (May 7, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> !!
> 
> got a 5x5 single on 2:21.61 single on 5x5! My previous record was 2:39! I just got so much better, just like that!
> 
> ...



you will be so sub 2 when they come 


my accomplishment. i love sub 20!!! 

Statistics for 05-07-2009 15:32:53

Average: 19.48
Standard Deviation: 0.23
Best Time: 18.59
Worst Time: 23.25
Individual Times:
1.	19.72	D B D L2 R2 F U B' F2 D2 U B' D2 B2 D2 L R' B' L' B D2 U L R B2
2.	19.55	D U2 L' R D U F' L' B' F' R' F R U' L' B' U2 L2 R F L R' B F2 L'
3.	(23.25)	D U2 L2 R' B L D F' U2 F U F2 U' L B' L' R U F R2 B' F2 D2 U L
4.	(18.59)	R B F R U' B' L' R2 B2 L R' U F L B' F L' U B' F2 D' U2 R B' F
5.	19.17	B' L2 B F L' R' U L2 D2 B U B' D2 U' B2 L' D B' L' B U' R' B2 D U

which led to


Statistics for 05-07-2009 15:42:14

Average: 20.14
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 15.83
Worst Time: 23.38
Individual Times:
1.	19.72	D B D L2 R2 F U B' F2 D2 U B' D2 B2 D2 L R' B' L' B D2 U L R B2
2.	19.55	D U2 L' R D U F' L' B' F' R' F R U' L' B' U2 L2 R F L R' B F2 L'
3.	18.59	R B F R U' B' L' R2 B2 L R' U F L B' F L' U B' F2 D' U2 R B' F
4.	19.17	B' L2 B F L' R' U L2 D2 B U B' D2 U' B2 L' D B' L' B U' R' B2 D U
5.	19.44	B2 F2 D' U2 F' D U R B D' U F2 U B D' U F L' R' D2 U' L' R' U B2
6.	21.31	D' L' D U' L R' D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 B' F L R' D U L2 U B2 F R B
7.	21.92	R2 B F L U2 L D' U R2 D F' R' B' F R2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 B' F R U' R
8.	22.48	R2 D' B2 U B R U2 R B U B D L2 R D B2 F L' R' B' R U L' D2 F2
9.	22.27	D2 U2 B' F' U2 F2 D' U' F R2 D' B2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L R B' U2 R' D2
10.	(23.38)	U L2 R U2 F L F' R2 F2 R U' F2 L R' U2 F L' B' R2 D' U2 R' B D' U2
11.	16.98	B' U' B F2 U F' L' D R2 B' F L B2 U L2 R' U' L2 D2 L2 R2 B D' U2 F
12.	(15.83)	B2 F' D2 L2 R B2 L' F' L' F2 D' U L2 R' F' L2 R' B' F' D U R2 B2 F R


i think this is my first sub 20 average of 12. the 15 was non lucky  clockwise U perm 

no skips anywhere


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 7, 2009)

19:09 minutes at 7x7x7


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 7, 2009)

That means you got your one sub-20 solve for today!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 7, 2009)

Fail and success in the same avg 12

Statistics for 05-07-2009 18:37:49

Average: 4.63
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best Time: 2.64
Worst Time: 11.41
Individual Times:
1.	2.92	R' U' R F' U2 R F2 U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 R U R2 U F2 R2 U
2.	4.50	F R U2 F2 U' R F R F R' F2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 U' F R U' R' F2 R' F' U2
3.	2.69	U2 R' U R F2 U F' U F U' F U F' R F' U' R U F U2 R F' U' R2 F
4.	2.86	F2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F' R U' R2 F' R' U2 R' F' U' F' R U2 R' U' R' F
5.	(2.64)	U2 R F2 R2 U F R U F2 R U2 F' R F R U' F2 U2 F R' F U2 F U' R
6.	2.86	F2 U2 F2 U' R F' R F U' F' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R U F U2 F
7.	6.16	U' F U2 R U2 F2 R' U' F R' F' R2 F2 R U2 F2 R' U F2 R U' R2 U F U'
8.	(11.41)	F' U' R F' U F U2 R' U' F U2 F U' F' R2 U R2 U2 F2 R F R' U' F2 R2
9.	5.64	F' R' F U' R U' F U R F R2 F U' F2 R F U' F R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F R
10.	6.89	F2 R' F U' R F' U R F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U F U R2 U' R F2 R' U' R' F2
11.	6.45	R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R' F' R' F2 U R F' R U R2 F' U F' U R' F' R2 U' R2
12.	5.36	F' R' U F' U2 R2 F R2 U R' F' R2 U' R' U R F2 U F R2 U R F2 R2 U

started out with RA5s of 2.82, 2.80, 2.80, then it just went downhill

got it on film though, may upload the first 6


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Statistics for 05-07-2009 15:42:14
> 
> Average: *20.14*
> Standard Deviation: 1.70
> ...



It says 20.14, not sub 20..



And David, upload!


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Average: 20.14
> Standard Deviation: 1.70
> Best Time: 15.83
> Worst Time: 23.38
> ...



Sub-20 means "under 20 seconds", Gparker.


----------



## dChan (May 8, 2009)

Sub-16 finally after consciously thinking about changing my turning style.

Statistics for 05-07-2009 23:24:34

Average: 15.86
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 14.13
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	14.92	D' F' D2 U R B' F D L2 F D2 B' D2 L B2 F2 L2 B F' R' D B' L' U2 R'
2.	(14.13)	F' L2 U' F R' D2 U R2 B2 F' L D U L2 R' F L' R D U B' F L2 R' B
3.	14.51	B' D U2 L' D2 L' U' F' D' B F L R' B R' D2 U L R D' L' R F2 D B
4.	16.12	B F U' L' R' B L2 D L U2 L R2 B2 R B F2 D2 U2 R B F2 L2 R2 B' R2
5.	17.34	L2 D B' L R D2 U' B2 R2 D2 R D' L2 B2 L F R' U' F' L2 R2 F' R D2 B
6.	(DNF)	B2 D B' F2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 R' U2 B' L' R' U2 B' D2 U' L' R F U2 R2 D' R'
7.	16.23	L' U' B2 F2 L' R2 U' B F' L R U2 L2 F R2 D R' U2 B' L R U R B2 F'
8.	14.42	B' F' L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 U' R2 F D2 U' L2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 B D'
9.	15.49	L' R' F' U B D U F' L U2 B' F2 D U' B2 D2 B' L B F L R' B F2 L2
10.	17.27	D2 L B' R2 D2 L2 R' B D2 R' D' U2 L R U2 B F' U' L D' U F D' U2 L2
11.	16.92	B' D2 U2 R2 D L' R' F2 U L2 D L' B2 F R D2 U' L2 D U L D2 L' R' D2
12.	15.37	F' D U' B2 F' D2 L2 D2 U B2 F' L' U2 L2 F' L R' D' L R2 B' D2 U B' U

Far from a great average considering my fastest was only 14.13, but at least the average is sub-16. Oh, and my new turning style is turn as smoothly and just slow enough so that I never pause for F2L then go full out on LL (yeah, you'd think I would try to force myself to do this anyway but, nope, I'm stupid like that). I don't think I am quite adapting well from going smooth F2L to fast LL yet, though.


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2009)

beat this, megaminx speedsolvers!!!! mwahahahahaa~

Sub-70!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2009)

I finally broke a barrier I thought I might never break.
My first ever non-lucky sub-20 3x3x3 solve: 19.97!!!
And then, just 3 solves later, I got my second ever non-lucky sub-20 3x3x3 solve: 19.89!!!!

Scrambles (from Jude's monthly competition - they are pretty amazingly easy scrambles):
20. U' R2 U R2 B2 R B F L' R' B' R2 B' D2 F2 D' R2 F L' R B2 U R' F' R
23. B F L U L' D2 F' D U' L2 R2 D U' R F L2 F R' F' R2 B F' U2 B F2

Next goal - a sub-20 average. That may be a while - don't hold your breath.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 8, 2009)

@ Mike Hughey, yes. they are really easy!! I got 19.38 on the first and messed up the 2nd. (I average around 26)

EDIT: I set my new record! And it was even full step! My old one was just 0.01 seconds slower ^^

17.83 F D L2 F2 B D L' D2 B2 D2 L D B2 L' R' F R2 B' R' D' U R F2 U2 L'


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2009)

Average: 16.81
Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 14.01
Worst Time: 22.60
Individual Times:
1.	15.69	R2 F2 R' D' U' F2 D L' F' D2 L F U' L R2 B2 R D' U B F' U' L2 U B'
2.	15.33	B2 F U L B U F2 L2 R' F2 L' U' R' U' L F U2 R' B2 D' L R2 D' U2 L
3.	18.77	R2 B F' D2 U B2 D' U' B2 D2 B2 F' R D U' L' R' D L2 B F' D' F' L' R2
4.	(22.60)	L2 D' U2 L R D' U2 L' F' L' R F R' B2 F U R' B' D' U L R2 F U2 R'
5.	15.06	R2 D2 R2 B F2 L' R' B' F2 L' B F2 U' L2 U' L2 U B F' R2 U2 L2 R' U2 F'
6.	17.90	B' D' L' D2 L' R' U' L D' U' L' U L' R2 D' B' F' U R F L2 R' B' L' U2
7.	16.02	D B' F2 R B L2 B' F U' L' R B' L' U R' B2 L' R' D U B F' D2 L R'
8.	(14.01)	B2 F2 R2 F' D2 L R D L2 R2 B' F D2 U B F2 L B' F2 L' D2 U' F2 U' B2
9.	16.84	D2 R B F' D2 U2 F D U2 L2 B' F' R2 B' F2 D U2 B' F D' U' B L2 B2 F'
10.	15.10	D L2 R' B L' R' D2 U' L2 D U B F' D' R F D' U2 R D' U' F' L2 R U
11.	20.58	L2 B' D2 U2 R B L R2 U2 B' L F2 R' D2 L2 R' D' U2 B F' U F' R2 B' F2
12.	16.78	L' F R2 D2 R' D' U F' L' U B F2 D L' R D L2 D U F U2 F D2 U2 L'

PLL skip on the 14.01
Edit:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.58
Standard Deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 13.97
Worst Time: 24.55


----------



## Gparker (May 8, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 20.14
> ...




dangit, on my screen it said 19.xx, it must have been non rolling or something


----------



## mande (May 8, 2009)

First sub 30 OH single: 29.75 (OLL sune, PLL T perm)


----------



## JustinJ (May 8, 2009)

Two nonlucky sub-17's in a row + a sub 20 average = 

Statistics for 05-08-2009 16:24:44

Average: 19.30
Standard Deviation: 1.97
Best Time: 15.84
Worst Time: 21.80
Individual Times:
1.	21.53	D' U B2 D' U' R B2 F U R' B' F' L B2 F2 U' R U2 B D2 B' F2 D2 U' F'
2.	(21.80)	B L' B2 F U' F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' L' D' B2 D U F' D U B' D' U R B' F2
3.	19.63	U R F2 L F2 R2 D U F' L R2 U' L2 F L2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 L R F2 D U2
4.	(15.84)	U B' U2 B F L' R' F R2 B2 D' U2 B F' L R' F L' R' B2 F2 D' U2 F U
5.	16.75	U R' U2 B2 L' D U L' B F2 D2 B2 F2 L B R2 B' F' D2 F L F L2 B F


----------



## dChan (May 9, 2009)

Cool! I am really sub-16. First average of the day:

Statistics for 05-08-2009 17:33:40

Average: 15.88
Standard Deviation: 0.74
Best Time: 13.97
Worst Time: 19.11
Individual Times:
1.	15.02	B D2 R2 D U' F' D' B2 F2 R F L U2 F' D U2 L2 B L' R' D2 F2 R B F'
2.	15.27	U2 R' D B' U2 F' D U L' R B2 L F' U2 L R B R' D2 F U2 R' F L R2
3.	16.94	L' B L2 B' F L' R' D2 L' D' L R' U B2 D2 F2 D L2 R U' B2 F' R B2 F'
4.	16.42	B2 F' D' U B' F2 D2 B2 L' D' U B F2 D2 U R U B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 U
5.	15.56	L F' R2 B2 L' U' F' D2 U B' F D' L' R D U2 B F L2 R D2 U2 F R2 F2
6.	(19.11)	B F' U2 L' R U' R D2 L B' D U L R' D U' R' F2 D' L' R' D U2 F2 U
7.	15.00	U2 L B' F R2 B2 L R2 D2 L R' D2 L R2 F L R2 U F2 L' R B F2 U' L
8.	16.04	B2 F2 D B L2 R2 D' B' F2 D2 U' F2 L' D B F U F2 L R B' R' D2 U2 F2
9.	16.69	B' D' L2 F R' D2 B' D2 U B L2 D B F2 R B' R2 B U' B F2 L R D2 B
10.	16.76	D F2 U L U2 R2 D F' D2 U2 L B D' L B' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 L R' F' D' U'
11.	(13.97)	B U' B2 F U2 R B' F2 L2 R' B2 F' L D' B2 U' L' R2 F U L2 D2 B D U2
12.	15.12	F L' D2 U' R2 B L' B' F' R B R' D2 U' F D U2 L2 R2 D' L' R2 B2 R2 F

Again, though, not very impressive. Only had one sub-15. Time for a sub-15 average.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 9, 2009)

Finished OLL. Finally stopped being lazy and learned the last two awkward shapes. Only took about 14 months since I started learning them 





Gparker said:


> dangit, on my screen it said 19.xx, it must have been non rolling or something



your best avg of 5 is 19.xx


----------



## dChan (May 9, 2009)

Statistics for 05-08-2009 18:11:11

Average: 25.78
Standard Deviation: 1.79
Best Time: 22.06
Worst Time: 29.81
Individual Times:
1.	28.44	L' D2 F' L B F' U2 F2 U R' B F2 L R B D L2 B2 D2 L' D' U' B' F D
2.	22.16	R2 D' L U2 L' U L2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' R' F2 L R B2 D' R2 B2 F' D' F
3.	25.50	L F' D2 B' D' U' R2 D B' D' U B' F' R2 U2 L2 B F U' L B' L2 B F' D'
4.	28.39	B2 F L2 B F2 D' R2 D' F D' B' U' L2 R2 D2 U L F L' R B2 D' U F2 D
5.	26.12	D U' L2 D2 B' F' U2 B' D R F' L R' D B' R D L R' D2 U2 L2 U L' D
6.	26.51	B' F' L B' D' U2 R F R' B2 F D B2 D' U B' R2 D U L' B' R B2 F' U
7.	(22.06)	L2 B L D2 R2 D' U B' L B2 D' U' L2 B2 F L D2 L U R' D U F L U
8.	24.24	L2 R2 F' U2 R D F2 D' R' B F2 L2 R' D U' L' B2 F2 L' U' F L' D B' F2
9.	24.42	B' F' D' B F' D2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R' B' F R' B2 F D' F' D R' D2 L' R2
10.	26.08 R' D' F' L2 B' L' R F D L2 R2 D2 U' L B' U2 L2 D U' F' R F2 D2 U2 R2
11.	(29.81)	B' F' L' R B2 F2 L F D2 U B2 D' R' F U2 L' U' L2 R D2 R U2 L' R2 F2
12.	25.95	B2 U' L' U F L D R2 D U2 L R' B2 F' L2 R2 D U' L R B L R' U F'

Yes! Sub-26 finally. Apparently whenever my 2H times go down so do my OH times. There's always a 10-second buffer between my averages for some reason.


----------



## Gparker (May 9, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > dangit, on my screen it said 19.xx, it must have been non rolling or something
> ...



well it wont matter anymore 

Statistics for 05-08-2009 21:25:58

Average: *19.93* 
Standard Deviation: 2.34
Best Time: 14.62
Worst Time: 24.28
Individual Times:
1.	22.47	R B2 L' R2 D2 B' F2 D' B2 D2 U' L U L2 F' D L R' B2 R F' L2 B2 F R'
2.	(14.62)	L2 R B' F2 L F L' B L D2 U2 B' F2 D' U' L R U F2 D2 F' R2 U R' U'
3.	22.45	R2 U' R B D2 U2 B2 U F L2 B L2 R D L R' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 F' L
4.	20.19	B' D2 U' B D2 U B' D2 U2 L' R B F' D2 R2 D U' F' U' R D' B' U2 R D
5.	21.84	B2 U2 F L R' B2 D' B' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' B R U' B U2 R2 D U2 B F2
6.	20.23	R B' R2 B' L2 R D' B D U B F L' B F U' F L F2 U B' R' D' L F2
7.	21.92	D2 L' R2 D' L2 R B F2 D' R' B L2 U' F U' B' D2 B L R' F' U' B F D'
8.	(24.28)	F D' U' L R' B F D U' L2 U2 R' B2 F D2 U' L2 F L2 U L R2 F R' F2
9.	15.97	L R2 D B' F U B2 D U' F U' L' R D' U' B2 U L D' B R' D' U' R' D
10.	18.11	B' F' D U' F2 D' U' L D' B' F2 D2 U2 B' R B' F' L2 R' D' B F' L' R2 F'
11.	20.05	D2 F2 L R' B F L2 R' F' R D2 B F2 U2 B F D' B' D R2 F2 D' U' R D2
12.	16.03	U F2 R U B2 D F R' D2 L2 B' F' D2 B' F R' D2 B R' B2 F2 D' U2 B F'


i did like 5 averages of 12 to get this. but i dont think im sub 20 yet, im not consistant enough


----------



## jacob15728 (May 9, 2009)

I just solved my cube with one hand. It was incredibly frustrating, I dropped it several times, messed up my algorithms and it took about half an hour. Plus, it gave me major cramps. Not reccomended.


----------



## Faz (May 9, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I just solved my cube with one hand. It was incredibly frustrating, I dropped it several times, messed up my algorithms and it took about half an hour. Plus, it gave me major cramps. *Not reccomended.*




Good job - but I find your last sentence hilarious. (It's not the spelling)


----------



## jacob15728 (May 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > I just solved my cube with one hand. It was incredibly frustrating, I dropped it several times, messed up my algorithms and it took about half an hour. Plus, it gave me major cramps. *Not reccomended.*
> ...



Oops, I did misspell that.


----------



## dChan (May 9, 2009)

I recommend one-handed solving to everyone. OH is the reason why I wanted to speedsolve. I saw it on T.V. and it looked more impressive than BLD to me. If you want 25.78 second OH averages, start practiciing now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faz (May 9, 2009)

LOL WTF???????

Average: 10.86
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 9.52
Worst Time: 13.20
Individual Times:
9.88, 12.08, 11.50, 10.86, 9.62, (13.20), 11.89, (9.52), 11.70, 10.66, 10.62, 9.80

Hellaz yeah!

Average of 5 

Average: 10.36
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 9.52
Worst Time: 11.70
Individual Times:
(9.52), (11.70), 10.66, 10.62, 9.80


----------



## Lofty (May 9, 2009)

dChan said:


> I recommend one-handed solving to everyone. OH is the reason why I wanted to speedsolve. I saw it on T.V. and it looked more impressive than BLD to me. If you want 25.78 second OH averages, start practiciing now!!!!!!!!!



Yea... I don't recommend it either lol. OH is no fun


----------



## MTGjumper (May 9, 2009)

Sq-1 PB average:

Average: 23.48
Standard Deviation: 2.09
23.52, 23.69, (27.94), 22.84, 21.80, 20.04, (17.04), 22.15, 25.64, 27.76, 22.31, 25.06

Yeah, I don't know where that came from.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 9, 2009)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sat May 09 20:04:59 CEST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 24.77

Fastest Time: 17.55
Slowest Time: 34.47
Standard Deviation: 04.19 

Individual Times:
1) 27.56 R2 U' R2 L B' L U2 F2 B2 R2 U B D F' R' B2 D2 F' U L D U L' D' U'
2) 34.47 U R2 L2 B2 U F D2 R2 F' R' L F U2 D2 R' B D2 L2 R2 D2 L' B F' L2 F
3) 22.17 L' F2 B2 D' L D2 R2 B2 D' B' D' U2 B D' R2 U L2 B' D2 B D' U R2 L' F
4) 24.97 B' R F' U' B D' R' F' U L R2 F2 R B' U F2 L' D2 L D L D' F2 U' F'
5) 17.55 D' L' R' D' F' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F U2 B2 F D' L2 R2 D2 U' B R2 L D' R2 B'
6) 26.91 F2 U' D2 R2 D B U2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 R' D2 F B2 U2 D' L' F'
7) 25.08 U R2 U R U2 D L2 F' D2 B' U2 L B2 F2 R2 B2 F' D' R' L U R2 U' R2 L2
8) 20.02 L F' L U B2 D2 R U2 D' B2 U' R' D' R U' D' R U F2 B' D2 L2 F' B L'
9) 23.80 R' F L B' U2 B R' U' R2 D R F' U L2 D L U' L' R2 D2 F B2 L U' B'
10) 24.31 D F R' B L2 R U' B U2 R' F U2 B F' L F D U2 L2 F R L2 F2 D' B2
11) 23.97 R2 B2 F' D' F' R' U F' U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' D U' R D' L B2 L' B'
12) 26.47 B2 R L D B2 F U R' B R2 L2 F U D F2 L2 B2 L F D F' U B2 U2 R


Finally reached my current target, which was to get a sub25 avg of 12! 
Plus a new single PB


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

Just got an extreme PB 4x4 average of 5:

1:04.87

and of 12

1:09.32

The first 5 solves were the good ones, and no solve was sup-1:20. IDK how I did this, but cool!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Just got an extreme PB 4x4 average of 5:
> 
> 1:04.87
> 
> ...



What were your records before?


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

Around 1:09 for average of 5 and 1:15 of 12, so this was CRAZY!

I have also only ever had 1 sub 1 single, and I was sooo close with a 1:00.50 in this session.


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

Yay! PB single of 58.75! See the video section for the video!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Around 1:09 for average of 5 and 1:15 of 12, so this was CRAZY!
> 
> I have also only ever had 1 sub 1 single, and I was sooo close with a 1:00.50 in this session.



I got from 1:22 to sub 1:10 average of 12 when I switched from ES to Mefferts.

Good job though, gonna watch your video now!


----------



## byu (May 9, 2009)

I finally got GelatinBrain to work on my computer! First try on a, 2x2, my result is 1 minute 41 seconds... I'm really bad at this.


----------



## qqwref (May 10, 2009)

Triangular Francisco Method for the win!

22.88 (19.90) (26.29) 20.44 23.59 24.35 22.88 23.45 22.42 22.34 24.30 20.78 => 22.74 avg12


----------



## I_love_cubes (May 10, 2009)

I just checked my WCA page for the first time in many months
Im ranked in the top 1000 in the world for all my puzzles!
My wca page
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SIAN01


----------



## qqwref (May 10, 2009)

Except 3x3. owned


----------



## I_love_cubes (May 10, 2009)

ok single times


----------



## King Koopa (May 10, 2009)

I got a new 5x5 PB after not being able to 5x5 in a month and a half...

1:44.46


----------



## JustinJ (May 10, 2009)

New pb 2x2 average of 12. My old one was 4.82.

Statistics for 05-09-2009 22:57:55

Average: 4.79
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 3.78
Worst Time: 6.06
Individual Times:
1.	4.00	U2 F U R2 U R U' R' F2 U2 R F' R2 U2 F R2 F' R F' U2 R' U R' U R
2.	4.97	F' R2 U2 R U F2 U F2 U2 F2 R' F R' F U2 F R2 U F2 U2 R' U' R F U2
3.	(6.06)	R' F R' U R' F U' R2 F2 U F U' F2 U F' U' F2 U2 F2 U F' U2 R U' R2
4.	6.03	U2 F R' F2 U R F' U F' R F R F2 U F2 U F' R2 U2 R F U2 R' U' F2
5.	4.59	F U' F R F2 U2 F2 U F2 R U' R' F U2 F R2 U' F U' F R F U' R U'
6.	4.38	F U2 R2 U' R F' R F' R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F U R2 U F U' F' R F
7.	5.47	R' U2 R F2 U' R2 F' R F U' F R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F U R' F' U F R'
8.	(3.78)	R U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R U' F' R2 F U2 F R U' F' U
9.	4.65	F U2 F' U R' U2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U F R2 F2 R2 F' R'
10.	3.84	F2 R2 F' U R2 F U F2 R U2 F' R U2 F' U F' U2 F R2 U' R' U2 R2 U F'
11.	5.55	R' F U2 R2 F' U' R' F U F' R U R' U' F' R' F' R' F' R2 U R' U' R F
12.	4.47	U F' U' F' R' U R U' R U2 R' U2 F2 U R' U' F' R2 F U F2 U2 R2 F U'

EDIT: I don't count 2x2 singles as PBs, but I'm still dang proud of this one.

(2.09)	R' U R2 U F' R2 U F' U2 R U2 F R F2 U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R' U R F U'


----------



## soccerking813 (May 10, 2009)

Got new pb average and single with roux again. 

Single: 23.85

Average: 32.49 sec.

Fastest Time: 23.85
Slowest Time: 42.85
Standard Deviation: 03.88

Individual Times:
47) 34.78 R' L' B D' F B L2 F' R U2 R' B L R' B2 D' L2 F' U' R' D U' F' R' U
48) (23.85) B2 U' L' R' D R' D2 F2 R' L B2 D2 F' D2 L' F U2 B2 U R D U L F' U'
49) 35.38 B R' F2 B' L F2 L F2 R2 L B2 D2 B L U2 D' L' B F' U2 F R2 B U' B
50) 27.23 L2 B F R B' U B2 L' D' B' U2 F L' D' L' B R2 F2 R' U' L F2 U' L2 D'
51) 36.37 B' R D' B' L D2 R2 D R U2 L B2 R2 F' U' F R' L2 F2 U B L2 D' B2 L'
52) 31.12 L2 F2 U' D2 F' R2 L' F2 D R2 F B2 L2 U2 B' D B' D L2 U L D2 U B' U'
53) (42.85) L' R B' F U2 F B R U2 L R' D R2 L2 B D L2 D2 F' R L' B L R D'
54) 36.65 U B2 U B2 D L D L2 F L2 U2 F2 L U' L2 D R' L' F2 D2 L' R' U' F' B
55) 26.14 F' L U' D B' U L2 B' F2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 U F2 B' L2 F' U F' U L' F2 B2
56) 29.55 U2 D' R2 B L U' B R2 L F' D B2 L D2 F2 B L U2 R B' F D2 F D L
57) 35.71 L R F2 B U2 B2 F' L2 R B2 L D2 L2 U2 L2 R F2 B U R' D F L' U' D2
58) 31.92 B R D2 R2 B2 L' B' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 B' L' F2 B D2 L2 D2 L D2 R2 U' L U'

And my session average:

Total Solves: 80
Total DNFs: 0
Average: 35.87 sec.

Fastest Time: 23.85
Slowest Time: 47.25
Standard Deviation: 04.83



I think I just broke the 40 second barrier.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 10, 2009)

new PB average of 12
Average 10 of 12: 23.16
Standard Deviation: 3.10
Best Time: 15.78
Worst Time: 29.05
Individual Times:
1. 28.30	B F' R D' U2 R' U L' R D2 U' F' D' R2 B2 L R2 B' F D' L' D' L R2 F
2. 21.18	U2 R' B2 F L' D2 L' D2 F L U B F R' U F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' U' L2 R2
3. 21.27	B' U' F2 L2 R' B2 L R' F D' U B R' D B2 F' L2 U R D2 R2 F2 R' F' U2
4. (29.05)	L2 D R D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' L' D' L' R F' D' L R2 B' F L2 R D2 U2 L R'
5. 24.87	F D B D' L D2 U2 B' F U2 R' F2 L2 R U L R U' B' L2 D R2 D2 U' R2
6. 22.46	D2 B D' U' R D' F' U2 L R2 F' L2 R2 B' F U2 B2 F L' R D2 U B' F U2
7. 21.84	D R U L' B' D2 L2 B F R' D' U F' R B2 L2 R' D' B' F' U2 B F L' U2
8. 21.63	L' B' F' D2 B2 L2 B2 F' L B' F' L' U B F D2 B F2 R D2 U2 R' D' B U2
9. 17.80	U F' D2 U B' D' L2 B2 F U' B2 F R B' F2 U L' R B F R' B' D' U' B
10. 28.20	U R' D U2 F D' R2 D U B2 L' B U L' D2 F' D' L' F' U2 L2 D U2 B' F
11. 24.07	U' B2 R2 D R2 B' L' B D2 U' L2 R' F' D' R2 U' B F U L' R2 B F' D' U2
12. (15.78)L2 D B L B2 L R U B2 F' L R' D U2 F2 U' L D U2 R F' R' D B2 F2

the last 5 were a 21.17 average of 5, new PB

the last solve was a new lucky PB, SUB 16!


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 10, 2009)

SUB-40 AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

39.045 - B2 U2 F2 L B D2 L2 B U F U2 F2 D R U' R F R2 F2 R2 F D L U F

(45.536) - F2 D2 R B U2 L2 F U' F2 U2 L' F' U' R B L B L2 D B' D' B' R2 D R2

36.681 - F' L' U R' U F2 L2 F' L2 B R B' R2 B2 U' L' U' B D F2 D2 L U2 B D2

41.787 - L D' R' B R D' F2 R F2 L F U' F U L' F' U R B2 R F' L' B' R2 B2

(32.149) - F' D2 R B U2 F' D' R' D' B L' F2 R F' R2 F' D' R B L2 U' L' D2 F2 R'

Average - 39.171 seconds

Finally... Now to keep going, I have a competition to go to.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 10, 2009)

Hmm... skipped 14.xx 

Last PB average of 5: 15.48
New PB average of 5: 13.89 

(10.90) 13.78 13.30 (17.46) 14.58

10.90 was non-lucky


----------



## MistArts (May 10, 2009)

Statistics for 05-10-2009 15:34:14

Average: 5.25
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 3.64
Worst Time: 7.89
Individual Times:
(3.64), 4.96, 5.79, 5.02, 4.16, 6.21, 6.38, 4.13, 5.87, 6.29, (7.89), 3.67

Need to finish learning CLL...


----------



## MTGjumper (May 10, 2009)

12.05 single, square-1  I love getting sub-WR singles 

(Head to awesome scrambles thread for scramble).


----------



## Nukoca (May 10, 2009)

New PB! 27.45.  Woot woot woot woot!


----------



## JustinJ (May 11, 2009)

What now, qqwref?

Statistics for 05-10-2009 22:35:55

Average: 19.29
Standard Deviation: 2.15
Best Time: 14.06
Worst Time: 22.66
Individual Times:
1.	21.80	B2 F L' B F L' R D2 U F2 D' L' R U2 L D B2 D' L R2 D2 L R' U2 B2
2.	20.18	B2 F2 L R' D L B U B' F2 R2 B2 D' F U2 B' F' R' B' F D U' B F' U'
3.	16.72	R' B F R D F2 D2 U B' L R' D2 B' F D' U F U L2 D2 R' B' U2 L D
4.	18.53	D2 L' R2 B F D F2 L' R' B' F L' B F D' F' U' R2 F R' B L' R' B U
5.	21.40	L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L U L B F2 R' F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F D U R B' F2 R'
6.	19.91	U' L' R D2 U2 L2 R' U' F D U B' D2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 U B F' L' R U' L'
7.	(22.66)	B' D' U F' R F U' B2 D' B' F' R2 F U2 F L' R' D' L' D' R2 B' D' U L
8.	21.81	L2 B D U' B' F' D2 R' F2 L' D' L2 U2 L R2 D' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U'
9.	(14.06)	L R B2 F' D L2 R' D' R' D' B D U' R U2 B2 F2 L D' F L R2 F D' R
10.	19.19	R B U L R2 D' L' F D' L2 R' B F2 D' R D2 U' B D' U2 B' D2 R2 D' U
11.	18.59	R2 B' F' U2 R D U' B L' R U B D' U B F L' R B L2 R' B2 U L2 R
12.	14.78	L D' U B2 F L2 D B' U' R2 B F2 L2 B2 L U' L R U R2 B' D2 F R B'

Best average of 5 was 17.52 . I have not yet had an 18.xx average. Those TWO 14's were BOTH nonlucky 

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!! FINALLY. FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY!


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 11, 2009)

I just got an insane scramble with an easy X-cross and PLL and OLL skip: 11.98s. New PB, although it was insanely lucky.

Luckiest solve I've ever gotten.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 11, 2009)

iggyzizzle said:


> I just got an insane scramble with an easy X-cross and PLL and OLL skip: 11.98s. New PB, although it was insanely lucky.
> 
> Luckiest solve I've ever gotten.



Do you have the scramble?


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 11, 2009)

I_love_cubes said:


> I just checked my WCA page for the first time in many months
> Im ranked in the top 1000 in the world for all my puzzles!
> My wca page
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SIAN01



3x3 Average and OH single?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 11, 2009)

yay 

2-look OLL plus J-Perm = 19.53
D2 F L' D2 U2 L' R F U D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' B R L2 U2 R2 U' B


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 11, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I_love_cubes said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked my WCA page for the first time in many months
> ...


Those aren't puzzles.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 12, 2009)

YES!
My first computer timed sub-15 non lucky!!!!
13.34, with no luck. I had a Sune, but I forced all the edges oriented.


----------



## I_love_cubes (May 12, 2009)

What?
wait
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_love_cubes (May 12, 2009)

to simonwestlund


----------



## ThatGuy (May 12, 2009)

I oriented + and - in cube shape on a square-one intuitively!!!!. although i'm guessing its easy...


----------



## Sa967St (May 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> What now, qqwref?
> 
> Statistics for 05-10-2009 22:35:55
> 
> ...


yayyyy! you're now the third sub-20 cuber in Oakville! Now get a sub-20 average next competition


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 12, 2009)

Average: 17.99
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 16.31
Worst Time: 22.87
Individual Times:
1.	18.40	D2 U2 B L2 R' B U L F D2 F2 D2 L' U F L' B F' R' F' U2 F2 L2 U' F
2.	18.99	D' U F2 D2 L2 R' B F L2 R U' R' F U L D U' L B R B2 F2 R U F
3.	17.99	R2 D U F2 L U2 F' L R2 U B2 D' B F2 L2 R B' R B F D R' U' F2 U
4.	18.82	D' U' L' F R' B2 D2 B' F' D' U2 B F L R B U' R F2 D2 B U F' D' U
5.	18.68	B2 L D U2 B' F L F U2 B' L2 R2 D F D2 B' F R2 U L F L' R' D' L2
6.	(22.87)	L F L R2 D' B F' L' D U2 L' B2 F L D F R' F' L R2 F2 D2 U2 L' R
7.	17.46	L B' F2 R B' F' D' L2 R F D' U2 L D' U' B2 D U2 R' B F D' R2 D U'
8.	16.79	R2 D L' D U B2 F' L D' U2 L' R2 D' U' L2 B2 F R2 F' L2 F2 D U' L D2
9.	19.05	B2 F' L' B2 D F' U2 B2 L R B' F L2 D2 F2 L2 R F L R' B' F2 L R' B2
10.	16.95	D U R B2 D' U2 B2 F' D' U' L2 R2 D2 B F' U R2 U2 F U2 L' B D2 F2 R
11.	16.79	B D F' U L' B D B F' R' F' D F2 D2 U' L R U B2 F' L' B' D2 B F
12.	(16.31)	F2 R2 D2 U B' F' L2 R' D2 L' R B' F2 U' B' F' R' D2 U B L R B2 D2 R'



New personal-best


----------



## leeho (May 12, 2009)

5:	00:14.83	
4:	00:14.91	
3:	00:14.51	
2:	00:14.03	
1:	00:17.01

Average 3 of 5: 14.75 seconds

Yes!! sub 15 average! -happy-

Still 2 look OLL-ing


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 12, 2009)

Single: 10.47+ (GAH!). PLL skip...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 13, 2009)

I finally solved a square 1!!!! i had a pop too.


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2009)

Yalow said:


> What now, qqwref?
> 
> Average: 19.29



That better not be triangular francisco >_>


----------



## JLarsen (May 13, 2009)

SUB 17 AVG WITH PETRUS!!!

Statistics for 05-12-2009 20:23:44

Average: 16.87
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 14.96
Worst Time: 19.94
Individual Times:
1.	15.22	U2 L' B L' R2 B' F L2 D U' R' D U2 F R2 U2 F U' F2 L B2 F D' U F
2.	15.81	F' D2 U2 B' F' L' B F' L2 R B' F L2 R' F' D' R' B F L2 R' U' F D R2
3.	17.82	D' U2 L R' B F U2 F U B' F2 R F L F D R2 F' L B2 L2 B2 F2 L' B
4.	(19.94)	D2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U' B F' L2 B' U' L2 R B2 D U' F2 D2 F' U2 R' F2 R F2
5.	16.43	B F2 L2 D2 U' L' U2 F2 U B2 F D2 U B' F' L' R B2 R B2 L R2 F L2 R'
6.	16.34	B' U F L B F R' D L R' D' B2 U2 B L R U2 R D U' B2 F2 D2 R' F2
7.	(14.96)	R2 D2 U' B2 D U L2 D U' L F L' U2 B F' D' F' D2 U F2 L R U2 B F2
8.	18.13	U' L R' D U R F2 U2 B F U' L' F L R' B D B2 L' B F2 D' R2 D2 U
9.	19.89	L B L2 R B' U' B2 F D U' F2 L R' B F' D U2 L2 B2 D U2 L R2 B2 L'
10.	16.05	B2 D2 U2 R' U' L B2 D2 L D2 R2 D' R' F' L2 R' B L' F U B D B F U2
11.	17.17	B2 F D2 B' F D B2 L2 R' B F2 L R2 D2 U R B F2 D U2 R D U2 B2 R'
12.	15.88	U B U2 B L B' D U2 F2 L2 R B2 D' B' D L2 R' U L B' D' U F2 L2 R'


----------



## JustinJ (May 13, 2009)

craaaaazy

Statistics for 05-12-2009 20:41:02

Average: 18.17
Standard Deviation: 0.71
Best Time: 15.69
Worst Time: 20.43
Individual Times:
1.	(20.43)	L2 D' F L' B D B D' U L F2 U' L2 R2 F R' B2 D L B U B' F2 D U2
2.	17.19	B F' D' U2 B' U2 L R F D U L2 R B' F D2 U2 B2 R' F D2 U2 F R2 U
3.	(15.69)	L' B' F2 L2 R2 D F' D R2 D' L B F' R D2 U2 B2 L' R' B F2 U' L' R2 U'
4.	18.86	U B' L2 R2 F2 R' D L' R D2 B' F2 L2 R' B' F2 D L2 R' F' U R' F' L B
5.	18.46	R B F D2 U L2 R U L' D L2 U F L' R B2 F' L2 R2 F L R' F' U F

*Thanks a lot Sarah, I'm excited


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 13, 2009)

recently picked up 5x5 again after neglecting it for a long time.

i can sub 2 much easier than before 

thats an accomplishment for me....xD i shall sub 2 average soon...cage ftw.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 13, 2009)

Sub-20 next. I can do better. Nice SD also. Also, this is one-handed.....

Statistics for 05-12-2009 21:20:12

Average: 20.55
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 17.38
Worst Time: 25.44
Individual Times:
1. 20.74
2. 20.53
3. (17.38)
4. 18.08
5. 20.23
6. 21.22
7. 21.80
8. (25.44)
9. 18.77
10. 20.10	
11. 20.92	
12. 23.11


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 13, 2009)

I got my v-cubes!! 

I am so unlucky.. I ordered just before they decreased the price by 40%!! 

Oh well.. nothing I can do about that now..

My records are:

5x5: 2:26.53 (I've done faster with my ES, my v-cube isn't broken in..)
6x6: 8:52.xx (Modding this now)
7x7: 14:58.xx (only solved this twice because I'm going to race with my friend Oskar Åsbrink (oskarasbrink on speedsolving))

I'll break these soon


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 13, 2009)

woot! new avg record by .69 seconds!!
6.86 avg5 2x2

7.89, 6.11, 5.78, 9.29, 6.57


----------



## Gparker (May 13, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I'll break these soon



you have fun with that 

is it because you got so mad that you ordered before the decrease?


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 13, 2009)

Gparker said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > I'll break these soon
> ...



I meant break the records  And yes.. I am mad that I ordered just before the decrease


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 13, 2009)

11.23...

D2 U' F' D2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 L U' F' U2 B D' L' B2 F2 U R2 B F2 D' U2 R'


Top.


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> 11.23...
> 
> D2 U' F' D2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 L U' F' U2 B D' L' B2 F2 U R2 B F2 D' U2 R'
> 
> ...



Nice scramble  I got a 9.85


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > 11.23...
> ...


 easy double x-cross  I messed up part of the cross though... and had a pll skip :S

z2 U R2 U2 L y F' R U R' 
F U' F U F' U' F
U' (L' U' L U)3
U2 y l' U R2 D' R'2 U' R2 D R'


----------



## Siraj A. (May 14, 2009)

17.33 sq-1 solve. Cubeshape skip!

(0,5)/(-3,6)/(6,-3)/(4,-3)/(6,0)/(0,3)/(6,-3)/(3,6)/(0,3)/(-3,3)/(4,-4)/(-3,6)/(3,3)/(3,0)/(6,0)/(6,6)/


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...




I didn't get double X.

X cross: R B' L B x2
2nd" L U' L' U2 R' U R
3rd: y2 U R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U F'U F'
4th: y U R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2009)

That's some crazy inefficient F2L on the 3rd and 4th pairs o_0 Here's one way to do it, bad LL though. When I did it I got supersune + A-perm.

xcross: l U' L U x'
2nd F2L: y R' U R2 U' R'
3rd F2L: U D' R' U' R D
4th F2L: U' R' U R U' R' U R
OLL: y r' U' r R' U' R U r' U' r
PLL: y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Could make it an easy triple x-cross if you ended with something like F2 M' U' M, but no PLL skip.

edit- I read your double x-cross wrong, here's the triple cross: z2 R2 U2 L y F2 M' U' M


----------



## Nukoca (May 14, 2009)

New record again!  26.49 seconds!
Scramble: U' B2 U R2 L B' D2 B2 F' R U D2 L R2 B2 R' F2 R L' B' U' D' F D2 B


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 14, 2009)

1:50.88 5x5, non lucky.
equaled exactly my 2nd fastest time on a 5x5 ever, which is on video.
an accomplishment because my 5x5 is getting better...


----------



## Faz (May 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > 11.23...
> ...



7.34 non lucky first try. T OLL and j perm.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 14, 2009)

Lol, got a 13.31 after trying that scramble a few times. Not bad.


----------



## Faz (May 14, 2009)

Pwned.

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 11.85
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 9.81
Worst Time: 14.44
Individual Times:
10.76, 10.05, 12.95, 13.89, 12.61, 11.45, 11.31, 10.19, 12.41, 11.33, 11.83, 12.28, 12.03, 12.30, (9.81), 12.67, 10.81, 12.45, 10.28, 12.80, 10.67, 12.73, (14.44), 13.14, 11.17

Only 1 sub 10! No lucky cases.


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2009)

1:16.4 average on MegaminxSim 

(87) (67) 80 77 83 69 72 75 78 74 78 73 = 75.9 + .5 = 76.4

I'm getting faster! Still no sub-2 on a real minx.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 14, 2009)

1:46.22 single, 5x5 
first centre was easy though. cubetimer scramble.


----------



## Pr3miuM (May 14, 2009)

New single PB of 23.08 on 3x3. Came out of nowhere as I didn't cube that much last couple of days. Will be even more thrilled when it gets sub 20 ofc


----------



## DavidWoner (May 14, 2009)

beat my sinlge PB twice in a row

10.72 U2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 R' F R F R2 B U' L'

y' U L U x U' y' (4)
R U R U' R2 x' R U R' U' (13)
l' U' R' U (17)
l U' R2 U R2 U' R U (25)
x2 l' U R U' R' U R U' (33)
z' R' U' R' F R F' U R (41)
U' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (56)

56/10.72= 5.22 tps

10.48 B2 D2 L R U2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 D F' L U2 F2 U' B2 F2 

x2 U' L U' R U' (5)
z' x2 U R' U' (8)
x2 U' R U2 R U' (13)
x2 R U' R2 U l' U R U' (21)
x2 R' U R2 U' l U' R' U (29)
xz' F R U R' U' F' (35)
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (46)

46/10.48 = 4.39 tps


----------



## Raffael (May 14, 2009)

first non-rolling sub-18 average of 5 on 3x3:

14.80 (LL-skip)
13.97 (non-lucky  )
21.72
24.31
17.09

= 17.87 avg


----------



## King Koopa (May 15, 2009)

today is my 5x5 day. First PB 1:41 then I got 1:31 then 1:38 the 1:30 then 1:39. Last time i did an average i got 1:55. those are the only sub 1:40's I have


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> That's some crazy inefficient F2L on the 3rd and 4th pairs o_0




My F2L is horrible. I am going to learn algs for it, but am very lazy.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 15, 2009)

Sub 55 average in OH!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 15, 2009)

1:43.15 pb 5x5...
first 2 centres were amazing....2nd centre almost came free xD so a bit of luck involved...and the last centres were amazing..
I never looked at the timer during the solve...I guess it was sub 1:15 cage..
this feels awesomely good...


----------



## Musje (May 15, 2009)

Lubed my storbought with silicone spray and got a new PB of 40.19 (4 look LL, need to work on F2L speed)

EDIT//
Just got a 38.00 on it


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2009)

17.62 
OLL skip!

will post the scramble if you want...


----------



## guinnessspeedrecord (May 15, 2009)

who are you ?
return of the cube ? WHO on your media or news paper ?
cheap world of old cuber frustration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSrAkSV7zEU

full blindfolded and black humor

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-1091405624920217070


----------



## Asheboy (May 15, 2009)

guinnessspeedrecord said:


> who are you ?
> return of the cube ? WHO on your media or news paper ?
> cheap world of old cuber frustration
> 
> ...



Did I miss something? :confused:


----------



## MTGjumper (May 16, 2009)

Bwhahaha! What the hell just happened...

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Average: 13.04
Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 10.23
Worst Time: 16.05
Individual Times:
12.65, 14.45, 10.96, 14.56, 13.38, 14.00, (16.05), 12.69, (10.23), 12.32, 12.79, 12.56, 12.02, 12.93, 12.55, 13.39, 15.07, 13.28, 12.06, 11.70, 11.84, 14.06, 14.58, 12.32, 13.62, 14.55, 11.70, 14.08, 12.15, 12.64

With a PB average of 12:

Average: 12.56
Standard Deviation: 0.52
Individual Times: (10.23), 12.32, 12.79, 12.56, 12.02, 12.93, 12.55, 13.39, (15.07), 13.28, 12.06, 11.70

And PB average of 5:

Average: 12.30
Standard Deviation: 0.22
(10.23), 12.32, (12.79), 12.56, 12.02

The 10.23 was 0.01 seconds off my non-lucky PB.


----------



## fanwuq (May 16, 2009)

Finally gotten around to restringing my magic after 6 months!
Thanks, Lucas for your guide!
After first, I messed up. Then, I dicided to restart and time myself. I did it in around 35 minutes for my first success. It's not as hard as I expected and quite fun!


----------



## jacob15728 (May 16, 2009)

New PB of 78 seconds. YEs, it's quite slow but I've only been cubing for 2 weeks and I'm using a store-bought Rubik's. I think that's pretty good.


----------



## Faz (May 16, 2009)

At the meetup today

7.9x - cross skip
7.77 - OLL skip

Both done on Paul's awesome type AII


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 16, 2009)

For the last few days I've been modding my 6x6.. My record before modding was 8:52.

First solve after the mod was 7:01! Then 6:27, 6:21 and 5:40! Then I had to go to bed.. I will probably beat that soon 

I messed up my pin mod though  the pins just fell out right after I started


----------



## fanwuq (May 16, 2009)

Magic broke again after 74 timed solves. Best average was 1.94, best single was 1.53.
Restringing again took 24:59.33, PB by around 10 minutes.
Next time, I will sub-20. I don't know how Patrick Jameson can do it in 6 min.

Edit:

1.34, (1.19), 1.30, 1.42, 1.24, 1.49, 1.33, 1.64, (3.16), 1.30, 1.39, 1.22
Average = 1.37

Restringed in 18:00.11 on video:






Edit:
Now restringed in 14:50


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 16, 2009)

I've broken so many records today! 

I broke my 6x6 record about 10 times, my 7x7 record once and my 5x5 record 3 times (singles)

I've also broken my 5x5 and 6x6 average record..

*5x5*
Single: *2:00.70*
Avg5: *2:19.24*
Avg12: *2:22.85*
*
6x6*
Single: *5:03.06*
Avg5:* 5:26.71*
Avg12:* 5:39.76*

*7x7*
Single: *13.35.67* 

I've only solved the 7x7 4 times because I'm waiting for my friend Oskar to catch up so that we can race to sub 10


----------



## DavidWoner (May 17, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I've only solved the 7x7 4 times because I'm waiting for my friend Oskar to catch up so that we can race to sub 10



It's hardly a race if the leader stops and waits for others to catch up


----------



## spdcbr (May 17, 2009)

...is sub 10 possible on a 7x7???!!?!


----------



## Faz (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> ...is sub 10 possible on a 7x7???!!?!



OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Sorry.


----------



## Gparker (May 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > ...is sub 10 possible on a 7x7???!!?!
> ...



Agreed.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 17, 2009)

20.63, 20.40, 21.96, 18.18, 17.85, 18.89, 22.46, 18.32, (22.73), 20.79, (15.63), 16.78 = 19.63
SUB 20!!! Yes!!!!
Done on my new Cube for you cube.
Is it a coincidence that my first two averages on my new cube were sub 20? I think not 
Only the 16.78 was lucky, and nothing over 23 seconds. 25% were sub 18 too, which is nice. Sub 18 for the competiton!


----------



## Gparker (May 17, 2009)

yes sub 19 average of 12! with a sub 18 average of 5!  im getting a sub 20 average of 5 tomorrow or tonight

Statistics for 05-16-2009 22:06:33

Average: 18.70
Standard Deviation: 1.01
Best Time: 15.03
Worst Time: 21.95
Individual Times:
1.	18.89	L' B' F L' R2 B R' F2 L' R2 D2 U R2 F D U' L' R D B2 F2 L2 U' R U'
2.	20.31	U2 B' F L' D U2 F' L' R D U F L2 R' B2 F' R' F' L' R2 D' B2 F D L'
3.	19.45	D2 L' B2 F D2 U2 B' D F D' B L B' F2 D2 L R' U' R F' D L2 R' U F
4.	19.30	B2 L2 R' B F D L2 R' B2 D2 R' D' B' F' D' F' R' B U L' R2 B' F' L2 B
5.	17.19	L2 R' U2 L F2 R' D' U2 B D2 U' B2 F' L' R2 U2 L' R2 B2 F R2 D U2 R U2
6.	(15.03)	U' L2 R2 U' L R' U' B L B' F L B' F2 R' D U' F L' B2 D' R U2 B' F
7.	17.28	R D B2 U2 B F R2 B' L R' B' F2 U' B L2 R' F L R D2 L R2 F2 R' U
8.	17.44	B2 U B D' U' R U F L2 D2 U' L' R B L R' F D2 U' L' R' D R2 B F2
9.	(21.95)	L R2 U2 F' L2 D L' R2 B' F2 L2 R' B' F D2 U' F2 L' R2 D L R' D B2 F'
10.	18.69	L' R B U' L F R' B2 F' L2 B2 F R2 U2 R' F' L R2 B F L2 F U B2 D2
11.	19.58	D U2 B2 D U' R B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U F U' F U' B' F D R U' L' B U2
12.	18.86	L2 R' D2 L F2 D' B' L2 B2 F2 D' B' F L' B' F L' B' F2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 F'


i love that SD.

the average of 5

Statistics for 05-16-2009 22:06:59

Average: 17.30
Standard Deviation: 0.10
Best Time: 15.03
Worst Time: 21.95
Individual Times:
1.	(19.30)	B2 L2 R' B F D L2 R' B2 D2 R' D' B' F' D' F' R' B U L' R2 B' F' L2 B
2.	17.19	L2 R' U2 L F2 R' D' U2 B D2 U' B2 F' L' R2 U2 L' R2 B2 F R2 D U2 R U2
3.	(15.03)	U' L2 R2 U' L R' U' B L B' F L B' F2 R' D U' F L' B2 D' R U2 B' F
4.	17.28	R D B2 U2 B F R2 B' L R' B' F2 U' B L2 R' F L R D2 L R2 F2 R' U
5.	17.44	B2 U B D' U' R U F L2 D2 U' L' R B L R' F D2 U' L' R' D R2 B F2


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 17, 2009)

yes! a legit sub 40 average of 36.59! On to sub 30!


----------



## TMOY (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> ...is sub 10 possible on a 7x7???!!?!


Sub-10 seconds ? I seriously doubt 

Anyway, new megaminx PB for me, 1:49.31, first sub-110


----------



## byu (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> ...is sub 10 possible on a 7x7???!!?!



3 people officially have sub-4 singles on 7x7... so yes, I'd say sub-10 is possible. There are 110 people with official sub-10 singles.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 17, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > I've only solved the 7x7 4 times because I'm waiting for my friend Oskar to catch up so that we can race to sub 10
> ...



Well.. The race hasn't started yet, the race starts when he gets to 14 minutes.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 17, 2009)

1:58.08 on the 5x5! FIRST sub2!!! 

Yippie!

Using tredges.. which I don't usually use!  I'm gonna start using tredges now I think


----------



## byu (May 17, 2009)

I haven't practiced Roux for a while, and I doubted that I was still sub-30, but here came my first Roux average of 5 in a week or so:

----- Brian Yu: Session Statistics for Sun May 17 11:13:44 PDT 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 5 
Average: 28.17

Fastest Time: 22.50
Slowest Time: 34.02

Standard Deviation: 05.17

Individual Times:
1) 34.02 B L B' F' D R' U R L' U D' F' D2 F L2 U' R2 U D' L2 R2 F2 L B2 L'
2) 26.94 D F R' L U F2 L' R2 D U L2 R U' B' F2 R F' R2 F2 L B2 F D L2 R
3) 33.08 F' D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' L' U L2 R2 B L U2 L2 D2 F2 L R2 F'
4) 24.29 L2 R U' B U L' D B R' U D2 L R2 U2 B F' L F D' U' B2 F' D' R2 D2
5) 22.50 B2 R L' D R B' D U2 L2 D B' U2 B2 F R' D F2 U L' R2 B' F' R B' D


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 18, 2009)

Statistics for 05-17-2009 22:05:17

Average: 13.46
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 11.59
Worst Time: 16.92
Individual Times:
1.	13.53	U B2 F D' U2 F2 U' B D L R2 B2 F D U' L' R2 F2 D' L2 R' B2 R U' L'
2.	(11.59)	R D R' B' F2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R' U L' D U' R' B2 R' B2 F' L2 B R2 D F'
3.	(16.92)	U' B' F' R B' F D' R F2 D L' R B' L2 R' D2 U L B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R U'
4.	14.62	F2 L2 D2 U2 B F' R B' D U' R B D2 U' L' B2 F2 L2 D B2 R F2 D B' D
5.	12.22	R' B2 F D F D2 B F' R B2 D U2 B U F D2 U R2 U R2 B F2 R' D U

The 12.22's LL was R U R' U R U2 R' U2 =]
and the 11.59 has a really easy 1 move Xcross.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 18, 2009)

Did this a while ago, but forgot about it.

3x3 average- 20.09

SO CLOSE!!


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2009)

megaminx mean of 3 PB= 2:33.82
2:26.92, 2:34.12, 2:40.40
I used my PVC megaminx, and I had 2-3 pops during each solve @[email protected]


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 18, 2009)

2:12.54 5x5 average of 5


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2009)

Golden Cube average of 12  I figured out my own method based on the Halpern-Meier tetrahedron. Sub-minute average should be possible but you probably need more efficient last layer.

Average: 1:30.79
1:26.84 1:44.48 1:54.37 1:32.73 (2:11.75) 1:53.48 (47.23) 1:09.20 1:30.51 1:20.04 1:22.80 1:13.44


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 18, 2009)

2:24.13 redux. 40s centres, 70s edges, 34s 3x3. pb for redux


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 18, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> 2:24.13 redux. 40s centres, 70s edges, 34s 3x3. pb for redux



what cube?


----------



## Bogyo (May 18, 2009)

Wohooo!
My first sub 1:50 average

Statistics for 05-17-2009 21:09:41

Average: 1:47.95
Standard Deviation: 2.38
Best Time: 1:44.16
Worst Time: 1:51.75
Individual Times:
1. 1:44.70 B2 f2 L2 b r2 U2 r' u2 U' f2 u' B' l u2 L2 R D2 d b' F2 l' d2 U l r' F' d2 U' r F U B2 D2 u' f2 L l u' F R' b f' u b f2 U' r B2 R u' B2 u F U2 F2 U R2 d' L2 u2
2. 1:48.81 l2 U' b' D' l' d2 L' u2 U' l2 D2 d2 U F2 D u' U R' u' B' L' F2 u L' r2 u' L' R' U2 L' b' L' R2 d u' U r R' b r2 B' b l' B2 l F R' B' F2 u2 b' L' D2 u' U2 L2 r B2 b2 F'
3. (1:51.75) B2 F' D2 d2 R U B' d2 u L' B f2 F R2 F L' B b' f2 F L2 l' r' R B2 f' F l' u2 U' R' B b d' b f' F2 l f' D' L' b f' r' u' b' L2 l' r R2 b' L f' l2 d f' l d2 u2 U'
4. 1:50.34 r' D d u2 F' R D2 d2 f R' u f2 F2 L' r2 R' F' D' U' B' f2 F2 U' R' D R' B' D2 U B F D2 d2 u B2 b u F' l' B' F' R2 D u R2 b2 R d2 u U F2 u2 R2 f2 L l2 r R B' U
5. (1:44.16) L l r' R' u' U2 r' u' b' D d f' d l2 u L r2 R2 D u2 U' r' b F2 L2 u R D2 U f L2 b2 f' d' u U2 B' f' l r' d' R2 u B' r2 F L' R' D' L2 r2 R2 b f' d b f' U2 f' D2


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 18, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > 2:24.13 redux. 40s centres, 70s edges, 34s 3x3. pb for redux
> ...



ah forgot. 5x5. I don't use reduction but I practise it for fun. average sub 2:50 maybe? depends....sometimes its as bad as 3:30.

anyway,

broke my pb average of 5 for centres last 5x5, which is my main method.
1:56.52, (1:50.99), 1:59.37, (2:07.10), 1:51.38 =>1:55.76

very good solves for me...I average around 2:05ish I guess.
centres last foreverrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 18, 2009)

woot! (I like this word ^^)

24.03, 23.09, 23.70, 20.11, 22.49 = *23.10*

all non-lucky!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2009)

pyraminx

(11:01:49 AM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 8.59, 10.59, 9.11, (15.58), (4.83), 11.46, 10.65, 5.78, 9.30, 12.09, 10.81, 8.59
(11:01:49 AM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 9.69, Best Time: 4.83 Worst Time: 15.58

RA of 14 solves. I think its a PB by like 3-4 seconds. First time practicing in a while, I could be a lot better if I practiced more, but honestly who cares about pyra. Polish V ftw.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 18, 2009)

Got my first sub 10 on the 7x7!  
I just started practising today basically.. I was waiting for Oskar Åsbrink to catch up to me. Though he said that I could pracitse. So after 3 solves I got sub 10 

I'll break this soon..

Oh.. and the time was *9:57.98*


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 18, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon May 18 17:46:51 CEST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 1 
Average: 23.32

Fastest Time: 17.95
Slowest Time: 39.45
Standard Deviation: 05.82 

Individual Times:
1) (17.95) D2 R' D U R2 F' B' D2 F L2 U D F' D2 L2 U' R L' F' B' D2 F B2 D2 L
2) 24.92 R2 U2 D F' R2 D U F B2 L' B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R F2 B' L' U' R2 B' R' D' U'
3) 22.08 R U2 R' D' U2 L R D2 R' B' R2 B R2 B' F R D L D2 B U2 B2 F2 R' D
4) 24.14 D2 B' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L F L2 F L2 U' D2 R2 B' F' L2 D B U2 R' F R L2
5) (39.45) R U' B2 L D F2 D L' F2 B U' F' R' F B D' L U2 D2 F' B' U' F' B R
6) 19.88 F B2 D' U' L' B F' U D' F' U2 B' U2 B' R' L B' F2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 R' F
7) 23.69 B' L' R2 U R U2 L2 D2 B' U2 R D' L R' D' B2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R' F B'
8) 26.59 U2 B' F2 L' D2 R' D F' U D F R' U2 D2 L F L' D' U' F' D' F2 U R2 F
9) 29.20 F2 L R2 B2 L' R' F2 D2 L2 F D' F2 D R L' B F' U2 D2 F B' L' F' U F'
10) 19.19 R2 F2 R F2 R F' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R B R2 B U' F2 U' B' R D L2 U2 F L'
11) 19.58 U2 L R2 D' F' R B' R U' B U2 F B' R F U' L2 F2 L D' R2 U' B' D L
12) 23.89 D' B D R' U F U' D' L2 F' L2 R2 D' U2 F U' B R B2 L' B F D R2 L


I am so happy 

4 sub20s
 33% of my solves


----------



## cookingfat (May 18, 2009)

4x4 pb single - 1:44.27, the last solve in an average of 12 which was also a pb - 2:17.53. 

I was so happy with the single, it's only my second sub-2


----------



## spdcbr (May 18, 2009)

byu said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > ...is sub 10 possible on a 7x7???!!?!
> ...



What th...sub 4 seconds?!?!?


----------



## ThatGuy (May 18, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



...seriously????
i hope your joking right?


----------



## jcuber (May 18, 2009)

I got like 2 or 3 sub-2's on 5x5 today, all of which were PB's. It's now 1:56.xx!

Also, I got a new 6x6 pb and 4x4 sub-1 solve on video (good quality).


----------



## PeterV (May 18, 2009)

3x3 PB: 21.69 second full step solve. Only easy step was the cross. Getting a little closer to sub-20!


----------



## byu (May 18, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...



Are you joking?



Macky's Glossary said:


> Sub-
> prefix frequently used in speedcubing to signify "under (something)" time. e.g. sub-20



There is nothing that makes sub- mean specifically "seconds".


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 18, 2009)

I tried 2x2-7x7 for the first time today and I got *20:13.02*

My goal was sub 20.. oh well.. I'll hopefully get it next time..


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 18, 2009)

Best average of 12 so far I think. I did this a little while ago. 

----- JNetCube Best Average for Mon May 11 10:29:59 EDT 2009 -----

Average: 17.98 

Fastest Time: 14.53
Slowest Time: 20.59
Standard Deviation: 01.34

Individual Times:
1) 18.91 F B' D L F2 B' U L' F2 U L2 F' D' B F2 R' F' D2 L' B F2 L B' F R
2) 17.14 F D F2 B2 U R D B2 U2 R' L2 D2 F L R2 U2 R2 F R2 D F' R' F' B R'
3) 19.06 L' F2 U2 L' B L2 U L R' D R' L' B2 D2 U' B F2 D' L2 D2 U' B F' D2 R
4) 18.09 L' B2 D2 L' B2 U' B D U2 F' R2 D R2 U2 F2 R' L D' L R B' R2 F' D' F
5) 15.62 L D' B2 F' D' F B' L U L D' F B' U2 R U F2 B2 U L' F2 U2 D L2 R'
6) (20.59) R' L' U' B' D L D' F' L' R2 U B2 D2 R2 L' U R' B2 R D2 U B2 D L F'
7) 16.56 U2 B2 L R2 F R' L F L' R2 B F2 L' F L D2 F U2 R2 U' D2 L U2 B U'
8) 17.95 F' D2 L2 U' D' R F D2 F' D' U L2 D' R L' U' D2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R D
9) 20.06 B2 L U R' D B2 D F L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' D' L' R' B' L U2 F2 U2
10) 17.35 U L F D' U2 L F' U' L' U D2 B' R2 F D2 L' B' R' F2 L B' F U' B2 L2
11) 19.05 R D L2 F R' L' B2 R U L2 U' D B' U' R2 D2 L R2 U2 D' L U F2 R' D2
12) (14.53) U' B F L' F' L R' F U2 D' B F' U2 R' F2 R U L U2 B F' D' L2 D' B2


----------



## JustinJ (May 18, 2009)

Zomg sub 19 average of 12

Statistics for 05-18-2009 18:44:14

Average: 18.89
Standard Deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 14.68
Worst Time: 24.93
Individual Times:
1.	23.18	F2 U' L F2 L' R U2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 U B D2 L R B U' B2 F2 U' L R' D
2.	17.00	B2 R2 U F2 L R' D U2 F2 D' U2 B F2 D' U B R2 D2 F' L R' D' U2 F' R
3.	20.78	L' B' L2 R2 F' U R2 D2 L' R' D' U R' B' L R' B F' U R' B F2 R' B L2
4.	17.83	R D U2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 D' U2 B F2 L' D' U' B' L' R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 R' D
5.	19.09	U F R' D2 U B R B D2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 F D' U2 R D2 B' F' D' U2 B2 F2
6.	15.78	B' F L' R U2 L' B2 F2 D' L D U' B F2 L R U' R U' L2 R D2 U2 R U
7.	(24.93)	D2 U' L R2 F2 U F D' U' B' F' L R' D B' F' U2 L2 R B2 F' D' R F' R2
8.	18.83	D2 B' F' D' R2 F' D L' F2 R' B' U' B L' D2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 R D U2 F
9.	17.36	U2 L F U2 B L' D' U' R2 F U' L' B F2 L' F2 U' B2 F D2 R' U L R D2
10.	20.78	D2 U' B2 F D F' R' D' L' R' B2 F' D' U2 F' U2 F' U' B U L' F R2 D' L
11.	18.28	R2 F' L' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 F L R' B L2 U' R' U' R2 B'
12.	(14.68)	L' B' F L B2 F' R' B' F' L B U B2 D' U2 L' R F' R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 F'

Last solve was the bolt that's like a sune and a pll skip.


----------



## Gparker (May 19, 2009)

This is really consistant for me 

Statistics for 05-18-2009 20:45:34

Cubes Solved: 19/19
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.03
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 17.39
Worst Time: 23.26
Individual Times:
1.	18.50	R D2 L R D2 U2 L2 R2 F U' B2 F' R B L F' U' F2 D L' R2 B' F' L' F'
2.	22.92	R' F D' R2 D U2 F2 L' R2 U' F' L2 R' B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' F' L D' U' B2
3.	21.34	L D U' L R2 B L' D' U L2 U' B2 F' R' D U B F' U2 R' D' R2 F2 D U'
4.	22.11	R B F2 D L' R' D2 U F L D R' B2 L R U' L' R' D U' L2 B2 L' R2 B'
5.	22.08	D F' L F2 D U' R U L' R B' F U2 R D L' R' B' U' L F2 R' D' U' L'
6.	21.91	F' L2 D2 F U L' B2 F U' B' F2 D2 U R2 B' F L' R2 B' D F' L' D2 L2 R'
7.	19.47	L D' B F' U L R D2 U2 B F2 D2 B L R' D U' L' R F D2 U2 B' D' U2
8.	20.70	D' U R B2 D2 U' B F R F2 U L R' F2 R' D2 L R D F U' L R D2 U
9.	20.08	F2 L' R' D' U' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L R2 B2 F' L D R' D2 L2 F2 L F' R D2 L2
10.	22.30	B U2 B2 F L2 F D U R B L2 F' L R2 F' L' B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' D F2 D'
11.	22.31	L2 R2 B' F' L D' U L F2 D B R' B2 F R' D2 B2 F R F' U F2 R2 B R'
12.	17.39	B' F' U' B F2 L R' F2 L2 D2 L R' D U B2 F2 L D' B D B2 F' D2 U' R'
13.	21.77	R' B R' B2 F R2 B' D U F' D2 L2 U F D' U2 F2 R D' R' D' U' F2 U2 F2
14.	22.67	D' L2 R' D2 F2 L R2 D U R2 B2 F' D2 L' U L B2 L R U L' R U' L' R2
15.	20.76	U' F' U B2 L' R' D' R' B' D U2 L' R' U R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 L' R' B F U' F'
16.	19.33	U B2 F U L' R' B2 D' U' B2 F D' R B' F2 R D U' F2 R' D U2 L2 R B2
17.	20.91	L2 D R D' U2 L' R2 U' B' F D' L' B2 R B' R B' F U L' F2 U L R' U2
18.	19.69	U' B2 D' L B U2 B F' D' R2 B2 L2 D' U B' F D2 U F' L R2 F2 L R2 F
19.	23.26	L2 B' F2 U F2 D U' R U L2 B2 D' B F2 U' L R F2 R B2 F' R' D F U


i stopped until i got a 23. i guess i can say im definetly sub 23.


----------



## marineasalia (May 19, 2009)

broke 2 records of mine (single and average)  

Average: 17.56
Best Time: 13.91
Standard Deviation: 0.27
Worst Time: 20.83
Individual Times:
1.	17.62	B F D U2 R D U F2 L' R' F2 L' R' F L' R' B' U2 B' L2 U L2 R2 U2 F2
2.	17.20	D2 L2 D2 R U2 R B2 R' B2 F L' R2 D U B' F' L' D2 L2 U B2 L' D' U' L2
3.	17.86	D2 U' L U2 B F L2 R F' R F' R2 U2 B F R2 D2 L' B' F2 R2 F' D' F D
4.	(13.91)	L' D U2 R B F D' U' R2 B2 F2 U L' D U2 B' L' F2 R2 D' U2 L R' U' B
5.	(20.83)	U2 L R B' F' U L R2 F' D B F L2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F' L D2 B' F2 D' U2 L'

yayyy !!!!!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 19, 2009)

r5 rolling average of 12.

Statistics for 05-19-2009 13:57:26

Average: 1:57.05
Standard Deviation: 4.17
Best Time: 1:48.06
Worst Time: 2:08.00
Individual Times:
1:57.28, 1:51.97,	(2:08.00), 1:56.75, 1:54.23, 2:02.75, 2:01.94, 2:02.89, (1:48.06), 1:53.16, 1:58.22, 1:51.33

I wanted to give up after the 3 consecutive sup 2s...whee...
first sub 2 average of 12 
direct solving is fun. but too tiring..
next is an average for reduction..


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 19, 2009)

Just started playing square-1 slightly below 1 and a half month..getting good times with it now ^_^

average of 83 solves for square-1 : 34.14 seconds.. 05-19-2009 21:36:31

also broke my avg 10/12 for square-1

Statistics for 05-19-2009 19:58:12

Average: 30.52
Standard Deviation: 5.07
Best Time: 24.33
Worst Time: 46.58
Individual Times:
1. 28.38 (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,4) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (3,2) / (6,2) /
2. (46.58) (3,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (4,2) / (6,1) / (-5,2) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,3) /
3. 35.30 (-3,5) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,2) /
4. 27.71 (0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (6,4) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (-1,1) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (2,2) /
5. 25.09 (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (6,3)
6. 37.91 (-5,6) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (5,4) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (4,0)
7. 31.69 (1,-1) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (-2,2) / (5,0) / (-4,0)
8. 28.02 (3,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,2) / (4,1) / (2,5) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (2,0)
9. 39.52 (0,0) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (2,0) / (0,3)
10. 24.41 (0,-4) / (1,-3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (-1,0) / (3,4) / (3,4) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (1,4) /
11. (24.33) (1,6) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (0,1) /
12. 27.15 (0,3) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,0)


and 3/5 as well...

Statistics for 05-19-2009 20:08:44

Average: 26.53
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 24.33
Worst Time: 39.52
Individual Times:
1. 28.02 (3,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,2) / (4,1) / (2,5) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (2,0)
2. (39.52) (0,0) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (2,0) / (0,3)
3. 24.41 (0,-4) / (1,-3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (-1,0) / (3,4) / (3,4) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (1,4) /
4. (24.33) (1,6) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (0,1) /
5. 27.15 (0,3) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,0)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2009)

19.13 nonlucky 3x3x3 single. It even ended with an F perm.


----------



## Gunnar (May 19, 2009)

I had a great 4x4 solving session yesterday and destroyed my old average record with 2.62s.

4x4 average of 12: 50.28

Also, in that average the best average of 5 was 48.39. My 4x4 is perfect now, so I'll be saving it for WC, too be sure to have a good one. With these times I'll have a (slim) chance for a top-3 placement. 

Also new personal best at one-handed with a single time of 13.80. I know a couple of cases (~20) for orienting while solving the last pair, and I had one of those cases in this solve.

/Gunnar


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 19, 2009)

Yay:

15:38 minutes for 7x7x7


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 20, 2009)

I started learning the Oka method for the pyraminx yesterday and I got a sub 10 average of 50 now and 8.25 RA of 12.. 

I also got a 6.31 RA of 5.. 

I've done 7.40 avg of 12 with LBL though..


----------



## Garmon (May 20, 2009)

17.84 Average of 5. Best time of 13.81, all full step. All sub 20. Very pleased, I like A Perms!!!


----------



## leeho (May 20, 2009)

13.92 average 3 of 5 =]

1)13.59
2)12.74
3)14.72
4)13.45
5)16.67

Yus! Sub 14! -happy face- Part of my new PB average of 12

Also!...sub 15 average 10 of 12 =D
Average:14.54

1)13.59
2)12.74
3)14.72
4)13.45
5)16.67
6)16.19
7)13.27
8)14.09
9)15.42
10)16.06
11)12.98
12)15.58

On a roll today xP Still 2 look OLL


----------



## keith_emerson (May 20, 2009)

First sub 40!!!!

6) 39.61 D U B2 U' F' U2 D' R2 U' D R2 U2 F2 B2 L D2 F L2 B2 D' F' D L2 U L2


----------



## keith_emerson (May 20, 2009)

My last record has already been beaten!

9) 39.04 B U2 L' U2 L' R' D R2 L B' D2 R' B2 D F R2 F D' F' R' B U' D' L' B'


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 20, 2009)

6x6: *4:45.72*
7x7: *9.32.27*

2x2-7x7: *18:54.69*

All singles..


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 20, 2009)

Sub 20 Average!!

19.83, 18.99, (20.80), 19.40, (18.83) = *19.41*

first sub 20 average feels great to finally break that


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 21, 2009)

I lost the scramble because I did the solve on cubetimer.com instead of cct and ended up getting so excited that I forgot to copy it.


----------



## Sa967St (May 21, 2009)

yayyyyy! PB 3x3x3 average of 5

12.49 
R2 F2 U2 L' B2 U' B' U2 R' B R B' R2 B' U' R2 U R D F R' D2 F2 L B2 
(13.75) 
F L' U2 B' L2 F' R' U' F' R' F2 D' R2 F' D L2 B' D2 L B' U' L B D R2 
(11.19)
D F' U' L' U2 L F L D R2 F' D' F' D' L' U L U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 
12.82 
L D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 L' B' D B' U' B' L' D2 B U2 L2 B R' U' R D' 
12.53 
L' D' L2 B' L2 B' R' U F2 L2 U' B R2 B U' L F' U' R' D R2 D2 R2 F' U' 

avg5= 12.61


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 21, 2009)

7x7: *9:20.13*


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 21, 2009)

7x7: *8:22.75*

Broke my record with 58 sec!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2009)

more pyra

(9:11:32 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 5.83, 10.34, 6.78, 7.66, (4.18), 8.36, 5.25, (11.53), 10.13, 8.30, 7.63, 6.72
(9:11:32 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's Average: 7.70, Best Time: 4.18 Worst Time: 11.53

pretty easy scrambles, I need to order another pyra soon though.


----------



## Gparker (May 22, 2009)

OH MY!!! SUB 16!!!!111!!11111!!111


Statistics for 05-21-2009 21:40:08

Average: 15.81
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 12.62
Worst Time: 16.66
Individual Times:
1.	(16.66)	L2 R2 U L' F' D U2 F' L2 R U B' F' L2 B2 L' B' U' L F' D' F2 U2 R2 U
2.	15.33	F L2 R' D2 B2 D U' L R2 B F D2 U B D2 U2 B' F' D2 L B D L' R' F2
3.	16.34	L B L R B2 U B2 D' L' D U F2 U' L D L B' F' L2 R' D F L' F' R2
4.	(12.62)	L' R2 B L R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L' R' D2 L2 U2 R F' D2 L D' B D' B F2 L' R'
5.	15.77	D' U' F2 D2 B F' D' L B' F2 U2 F' D2 U' R B D' L F D R F2 L' R B'


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2009)

Won $500 from my school for having an awesome research project.
And I'm proud to be a slow cuber.


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2009)

tessellate 40 lines: 49.08!!!

sub-50 chyeahhhhh. I spent about 5 hours today playing tessellate trying to break some of my records, and I guess I succeeded . Now I'm back on the high-scores list for 40 lines!

http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,lt,O,d/watch?u=1550


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 22, 2009)

Victory! I have defeated my laziness to learn the last 5 OLLs! I now know full Fridrich


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 22, 2009)

6x6: *4:35.84*


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 22, 2009)

6x6: 3:45.46
centres last woot
my first sub 4!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 22, 2009)

2x2-7x7: *18:10.74*


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 22, 2009)

new 5x5 PB 2:45


----------



## MTGjumper (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, another non-lucky sub-10, my second this week: 9.11

L' R2 B2 L' B2 L R' D2 U2 R' U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' D U'

F2L was: y2 R' U L2 F' y2 U' L' U L U' L U L' U2 R' U R U y L' U2 L U' L' U L, which was really nice and smooth  Then air jeff and H perm. 5.04 tps.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Yeah, another non-lucky sub-10, my second this week: 9.11
> 
> L' R2 B2 L' B2 L R' D2 U2 R' U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' D U'
> 
> F2L was: y2 R' U L2 F' y2 U' L' U L U' L U L' U2 R' U R U y L' U2 L U' L' U L, which was really nice and smooth  Then air jeff and H perm. 5.04 tps.



9.91 

Do I count that as PB?

looking at your solution now I see we did the same thing, though I did it with cross on left. I also did U2 AUF before OLL and U2 AUF after PLL which based on all the L moves in your F2L I'm guessing you didn't. Mine worked out to be 46 moves, which is w/e tps.

But seriously, do I count this?

Edit: not counting it, since my first retry was 8.13. I hate how full-step and non-lucky are not always the same thing


----------



## MTGjumper (May 22, 2009)

My solution was 46 moves too. I'd be apprehensive of counting any solve as a PB unless it was from a scrambler, as opposed to one one that someone else did well on. I'd personally consider it non-lucky as I purposefully moved the first pair on the U layer so that it wasn't disrupted during the cross, because no steps were skipped and because it was 46 moves, which is not significantly fewer than average.


----------



## vrumanuk (May 23, 2009)

New 3x3 personal best of 21.43, non-lucky. Beat my previous best by about 2 seconds.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 23, 2009)

Finally got my first non lucky Sub 25 and yes I am still using LBL with 3 Look LL


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 23, 2009)

Just got my second Sub 25 (23.89)


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 23, 2009)

I just almost got my first sub-20 average, but not quite. First time I've gotten two sub-20 solves so close together.

Average: 20.01
Standard Deviation: 0.31
Best Time: 19.36
Worst Time: 23.66
Individual Times:
1.	19.62	L2 R' B F L2 D U L' R B2 F2 R2 B' F2 L R2 U F2 U' B F' L2 R B' U2
2.	(23.66)	D L R2 B' L' R F2 R D' B2 F' D U2 F2 L2 F' D L2 B' F D' U B F2 R
3.	(19.36)	D2 U L2 D2 B' R' D U2 L U' R D U2 B2 D' U2 L2 R B F2 U' R U' L' R'
4.	20.38	F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 R' B2 D' F' L D2 U' B D2 L R B D L2 R2 U L2 U2 F
5.	20.03	B2 L' D2 U' B2 L F U B2 L U2 L D2 B' L' R U L R B D2 U2 R F2 R'

Uh, I just broke my new record a few minutes later with a sub-20 average of 5. I'm not used to doing 17s.

Average: 19.54
Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 17.16
Worst Time: 21.41
Individual Times:
1.	(17.16)	L' R2 U B' R2 B2 F' D2 U R' D' L D' L R B L D' L2 B F D2 F' U' L2
2.	17.84	D' F2 L U2 F2 D U2 B' F2 U L R B2 R' D' F' U2 B' D2 L2 R B' F2 R2 U2
3.	(21.41)	D L R B' F2 L R2 B' F R D B F2 L' B' D2 L U2 R B' F2 L2 B2 D' R
4.	21.34	L' R U2 L2 B' F' L' B' F' U B F2 U2 L F2 R' U F' L2 F' D2 U B2 F' L'
5.	19.44	L2 R F D R2 B L D' U2 B' F L' R' U2 B2 F2 L R2 F' L2 R B F D B


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 23, 2009)

3x3 OH - Soon I'll get a sub 30 average 

Average: 30.94
Standard Deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 27.39
Worst Time: 38.08
Individual Times:
1.	32.64	U' L2 B2 L D2 U2 L R U2 L D' F2 L R D L B2 L R U2 L R B' F2 D'
2.	29.62	R F' D2 U' F D2 U2 R' D' U' R' D L2 R' B' L R' B2 F' L2 B2 F L' F' D'
3.	31.70	R' D' B F L' R' U' F2 R2 D R D2 R U' L U' B R B' L B' D' L2 R D'
4.	32.23	D2 U' L' B F' L R B' F2 L' U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R D' U2 B' F2 R U2 B'
5.	28.80	L2 B' D' U2 F L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F D U2 R B L D2 U' F' L2 D L2
6.	(38.08)	D B2 D' F L' R D' L R' B F2 L D L2 U2 L2 R D' U' L' D' F L2 R U'
7.	34.20	B' L2 R' B F' R F2 L' R B2 F L2 B' F' R2 B2 F D U' B2 F' U2 R2 F' D
8.	33.02	F2 L' F2 D' L2 R' B' L' D' U' L' R U L' U F D' U B' R2 D' U2 L2 F L'
9.	28.81	U R2 U' F2 D U B' F R U2 L2 R' D U' F2 U B D2 U2 L U2 B' D2 L R2
10.	30.67	L R' D U' R' B2 D2 R D' L2 D' U' L2 U B F2 L' R U2 R' D2 U' B2 F' D2
11.	27.69	R2 B2 F2 U L' R2 B2 R' B' F2 U B D2 L R2 D' L F2 L R2 U2 R2 B D' B2
12.	(27.39)	R D U' B2 F D U2 L R' D U L' R2 F2 D U F2 D' U2 B2 F D' U' F U


----------



## Faz (May 23, 2009)

10.34, 10.90, *12.76*, *8.55*, 8.96 = *10.06*

8.96 was pll skipped. On a stackmat.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 10.34, 10.90, *12.76*, 8.55, *8.96* = *10.06*
> 
> 8.96 was pll skipped. On a stackmat.



Feliks 4 WR!


----------



## Raffael (May 23, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, another non-lucky sub-10, my second this week: 9.11
> ...



Am I the only one who makes use of the obvious x-cross in this scramble?
x-cross: L2 U R2 B' L (5)
2nd+3rd:U R' U2 R2 U2 R' (6)
4th:L U' L' U y R' U' R U' R' U' R (11)

After this F2L in (22) I ended up with a 2-look-OLL and a u-perm:

OLL: y f R U R' U' f' (6)
L U L' U L U2 L' (7)

PLL: U2 + u-perm (12)

in total:47 moves.

I ended up with 15.57, which is about 0.5 tps slower than my usual.

EDIT: I just checked:
1-Look-OLL would have been:
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F (10)

PLL after this: e-perm (15)

this would also sum up to 47 moves


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

YES!
First feet solve! ^^

7:05.36 (in minutes )

I spent around 1:30 with the N-Perm (I do mirrored J-Perm)


----------



## Novriil (May 23, 2009)

Wow! I just got bored and solved my cube It was like... umm... 2 weeks?  LL is pretty bad but F2L is SOOO GOOD!  I got F2L done with like 13 sec? and time was still 36 :S but it's good after this break. LL is bad yes.. 2-loo execution is really bad.

// WOW! fazrulz you should make the new WR.. Congrats!

Omg this is so annoying... When I get a bad F2L then it's VERY GOOD LL, but when I get a good F2L then it's bad LL... all the times are under 40 but the best is still the first :S hands are cold too because the weather is pretty bad. I'll have more practise when school ends... cause then I have not so much to do. (nxt week is the last  )


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

AHHHHH. So close to sub-20 single.

21.14 D L2 F' L' U R2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' U' D2 B' F' U2 B2 U D R U2 D R' L' F'
Stupid storebought cube that locks up.

I did this with my new method, that I call FF2L. Or freestyle f2l.


----------



## Garmon (May 23, 2009)

Just got a PB on 4x4x4: Beat my PB by more than 10 seconds, I really don't know how:
1:18.02


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 10.34, 10.90, *12.76*, 8.55, *8.96* = *10.06*
> 
> 8.96 was pll skipped. On a stackmat.



Isn't 8.55 faster than 8.96? 

Awesome average!


----------



## Gparker (May 23, 2009)

Consistancy!!! No sup 21's 

Statistics for 05-23-2009 11:56:57

Average: 19.19
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 12.50
Worst Time: 20.64
Individual Times:
1.	19.64	B2 F' R B R' U' R U2 L2 D' U2 B' R' B2 F U' L' U B' R D U2 L' R U
2.	19.11	B L U2 R' B F D' L' D' U2 B F U2 B L2 D' F U' R B' D U2 L2 R' F2
3.	19.53	D' U2 B' D F2 U' R2 D' B D U2 R' D2 U2 B L D' U2 L R2 D R F' R' B
4.	19.00	B L' F D U' B' F' R' B2 L F L' R F L' D B' F U L2 B F' R' D L2
5.	19.45	D' U F R2 D F2 D2 U' B2 F U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 D U2 L' U' L R' U B F'
6.	19.17	D2 U2 L U B' R D' B' U' F' R B' F2 R' D2 U R' D' B2 F' R' D' U2 B2 F'
7.	20.14	L F D F' R2 U2 B2 F2 L R B' R B R F D2 B F' D2 U2 B F' R U' L2
8.	19.64	D2 U' B' R B L R F2 R' D2 U2 R' B F L2 R B' F2 L2 D U R D2 U2 F2
9.	(20.64)	U' L2 F2 L R D F' L' D' U2 L2 F L2 B D R' U2 R' D F U B' F2 D' F'
10.	16.84	L' U F' L2 R2 D' U F' D2 U2 B L' R2 D' U2 B' F2 L' B R F' D U' B D'
11.	(12.50)	B L' D2 U' R U L2 R B' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L R2 U' B D2 U2 B2 F2 U L R'
12.	19.36	L' R2 B2 F2 D' U F2 L R U L' R2 F R B' F' L R' F' L D2 U B D2 B2

Best average of 5 was 18.61 ,


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

Wow!
*16.09 non-lucky*


1-Look OLL and N-Perm (I do mirrored J-Perm)

R' B R F' L' U2 R' L2 U2 F2 U' D L R2 D B' F2 U2 B U2 L R F R2 F2

New record! Old was 17.61! So happy right now


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

I solved a cube with my feet, twice. In one night. Before this I had only solved it once, but I was bored, and there were lots of people around, so I started solving with my feet. Then right after I finish, a bunch of girls come up, so I have to do it again. Total time sitting and solving: 30 minutes.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 23, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I solved a cube with my feet, twice. In one night. Before this I had only solved it once, but I was bored, and there were lots of people around, so I started solving with my feet. Then right after I finish, a bunch of girls come up, so I have to do it again. Total time sitting and solving: 30 minutes.



You attract girls by solving rubik's cubes with your feet? wow


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

Yea. It proves that Cube=chick magnet, even in middle/high school sometimes.


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

I solved a 4x4 with my feet once.

...I've never done a 3x3 with my feet.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 24, 2009)

lol imagine caging with 7x7 with feet...awesome!  all the slice moves...


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 10.34, 10.90, *12.76*, 8.55, *8.96* = *10.06*
> ...



Oops - the average was correct though, but I just highlighted the wrong one.
Thanks!

EDIT: Just caught a mosquito in the air with one hand - owned.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 24, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT: Just caught a mosquito in the air with one hand - owned.



Haha!

That's what I call an accomplishment!


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

I solved a 7x7x7 on hi-games while holding my breath.

3:37.88.

BEAST.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I solved a 7x7x7 on hi-games while holding my breath.
> 
> 3:37.88.
> 
> BEAST.



Wow. You can hold your breath for that long? I would probably have a hard time solving a 3x3 while holding my breath. Might as well try now.

Lol, never mind. Not that hard to hold your breath for 30 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Wow. You can hold your breath for that long?



Apparently  (Just kidding, I've done 3:30ish times before. It's a fun thing to practice when you are bored, and what is interesting is that, as with cubing, it seems to be more psychological than physical.)

I had an idea to solve a 5x5 underwater almost exactly two years ago, and did a 5x5 solve while holding my breath (back then I averaged about 2:45 on 5x5, look how far I have come ), although even in two years I haven't yet gotten around to actually giving it a real attempt. I never thought a 7x7 (even a simulated one) would be possible, though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 24, 2009)

3x3 average of 5:

Cubes Solved: 5
Total Pops: 0
Average: 21.11

Fastest Time: 19.17
Slowest Time: 27.42
Standard Deviation: 03.71

Individual Times:
1) 19.86 B' U2 L2 D F2 D2 U2 F U' D2 F' L D2 L R U' D2 R' D' U B R' D F L
2) 24.27 F B2 U2 F B' R D B' D' B2 L D B2 D2 B D' L2 B2 U' B' D F B L' R
3) (27.42) D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 F D2 U2 B R2 L F2 D' L' R2 F2 D B' D' B'
4) 19.20 B' D2 U' B D2 U B' F' D' L2 U2 D L' D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' U B' R' D2 B L2
5) (19.17) F2 U' L F2 D B' R' B2 R L D' L F R F R' L D L2 R2 U D2 F D2 L2

Finally new PB! Old was 21.68 (German Open).


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

At the suggestion of some people in #rubik, I did 3x3 OH, /b/ style. yes, fapping, and I came during F2L
34.91 seconds


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 24, 2009)

Statistics for 05-24-2009 15:29:28

Average: 20.75
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 17.09
Worst Time: 22.81
Individual Times:
1.	21.78	D U2 B2 F' R F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 F L' U' R B U'
2.	(22.81)	B U B F D U' F L2 R D' U' B R' U' L2 R' D2 U2 R' B
3.	(17.09)	L' R B D2 L R' U R' B F' U' B' L' R U' L F' L D' U2
4.	17.97	B F' L2 R2 D2 U R U2 B2 D2 R' B2 F' D2 L D B F' D F2
5.	22.50	B' D' U B' F R2 U L2 R B F' D' B2 D U L' R2 U' R D'

New record.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 24, 2009)

[12:45:59] <+micro501> 3x3 Scramble #27554: B2 D2 L F' L2 F R U B2 L2 F R2 B' U L F B' U' F' B U L' U2 D L 

*8.89* LL skip!!

I can't reconstruct because I can't remember what I did! >_< 
I know I did something retarded, but I can't remember exactly what. Oh well, first sub 10 and first LL skip!


----------



## Novriil (May 24, 2009)

Haha... I've known the.. IDon'tKnowWhatPerm.. like 2 months? and this is the first solve where I use it. Because it's the first solve with it then the execution was loike 2 sec?  still time was 31 sec  Very good cross, bad F2L, Good LL (only one OLL and one PLL).

// OMFG!  In the morning I had 41-47 sec times and now I took my cube and two solves are both 31!!  YAY!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 24, 2009)

*10.81* Non-lucky 3x3 solve 

PB was 11.38 before this (I've gotten 11.38 twice )

Can't remember what I did in the solve but I ended up with a 6 move OLL and a T perm. 

Really good look-ahead in the F2L 

Scramble: R D' U R2 F' D U B' D2 B2 F' D2 B' F R' U' F R2 B' L2 R2 U L F' L


----------



## DavidWoner (May 24, 2009)

3x3

(4:58:38 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 14.77, (11.71), 14.85, 14.14, 16.11, 16.58, 14.63, (16.92), 12.90, 12.18, 12.94, 15.50
(4:58:39 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's Average: 14.46, Best Time: 11.71 Worst Time: 16.92

13.49 avg5 in there. All solves non-lucky.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 24, 2009)

Just time myself for the first time using my crappy knock-off square-1. First try got a 9:02.15. Second try: 5:19.87. I still have to use one alg for Edge orientation, and a parity alg, and I use one for a hard cube-shape alg.

Gonna try for sub-5 now.

Edit:

5:46.19 Did the wrong Edge permutation, like 4 times.


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 24, 2009)

Absolute best sub-20 average I've ever done. I've never gotten this many sub-20 solves in a row, ever. It's my second sub-20 average of 5. Now for a sub-20 average of 50. : (

Average: 19.52
Standard Deviation: 0.09
Best Time: 18.67
Worst Time: 19.83
Individual Times:
1.	19.39	U' B' L R2 D U2 L R' B2 L' B F2 D2 B L' D2 B' L R' D2 U2 B D U R2
2.	(19.83)	L2 R' B' R F2 D2 U' F2 L R D2 U B F D' L2 D2 B2 F D' B F2 D' B D'
3.	19.56	U2 B D U B F R2 F U' B D2 U' L D' U' R' B F' D' B U' B F L' D2
4.	19.61	B' F L R2 F' R2 U L B L U' R2 D' R D U L R' D2 R B D' U' R' D
5.	(18.67)	U' B2 F D B2 F' D R2 D U2 L R' F2 D L' R B2 D B2 L2 D' R' D L' D'


----------



## soccerking813 (May 24, 2009)

Yay! On my 4th try on timing a square-1 solve I got 3:32.26. Just gonna do one more to get an average of 5.

Edit:

Got a 4:11.64. Messed up once on edge permutation.

Total Solves: 5
Total DNFs: 0
Average: 5:34.42

1) 9:02.15 B U2 D' F L U D' R2 U2 B2 R' U B2 D F' R2 F' L U' R L' D F2 B2 D2
2) 5:19.87 F' D' L B L2 U2 R' U' L' F' B' U' L R' B2 F' U' L2 B D2 L' F' R B L
3) 5:46.19 F2 L' B U' F D' F' D2 U F2 L' D L R2 D2 F' D' L2 F U2 B R D' U F
4) 3:32.26 L D R' F U2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 R' F' B' U2 R' L2 B F2 L U' L B' R2 D2 U2
5) 4:11.64 D2 U B' R' B2 F2 D2 R2 B L' R' B U' F U' R2 F L' R F' R' L2 B2 F' U


----------



## Gparker (May 24, 2009)

Well, it was good until the last solve

Statistics for 05-24-2009 18:53:39

Cubes Solved: 21/21
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6:18.72
Standard Deviation: 26:49.10
Best Time: 12.59
Worst Time: 2:06:14.83
Individual Times:
1.	18.70	L B D U' B F D' U2 L' R2 F' D2 B' D' U' R' F2 D' U L2 R' B' F2 D2 B2
2.	16.42	U' L D' L' R2 D R' F' R2 U L B' D2 U' F2 D B F L R2 D' B L' R2 B2
3.	18.33	L' F U B2 F' D2 L D2 U' B' D' R B F L D' B2 D' U' B L D2 U' L' U2
4.	22.83	U' L2 U F' L' D2 U2 B' D L2 F L' U' R' B2 F' R' B L' D U2 L2 R2 D B
5.	12.59	F2 U' L2 R' D F U2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 B D2 L' B' D2 U L2 R2 F2 L' R' U B2
6.	18.17	L R' B F' L2 R2 D' U' F2 D2 U' B L' B F' U R2 D2 U2 F' D' R U' R U
7.	17.28	B' F2 L2 R D' U2 B2 L2 R B F' D F U' L' R2 B F' U2 R2 F L F D L
8.	18.83	D' F' R2 D U' F2 L' R2 D' L2 R D' B2 F L' D' U' B2 L2 B F D' F L' R2
9.	21.08	L' D B2 F' D' L2 F R B' F2 D2 L R2 F' L' D' U2 B' F' R2 D2 U F D B
10.	21.69	B2 F2 L2 R' D' L U2 R2 F' R B D U2 R U2 B' F L R' B2 D' U B F D
11.	17.84	F2 D L2 R B' F2 D2 R2 B' F U B F U F2 R D' U' F' D' U R D B U
12.	17.56	F2 R B2 L' D U' B2 R2 B' L2 R2 U L U' R2 B2 D2 U B' F' D' U2 F' R' F'
13.	22.62	R D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 L' R D' R2 B F D' U2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R F2
14.	19.16	D U2 B' D' U R' B D' U L R' F2 D F D' R D L R2 D2 L R2 D R' U'
15.	18.16	R' F U L2 R2 D R' U F' L2 D2 L R U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' D U R D' U'
16.	19.72	F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 F' R2 B' F' L R D2 F2 L2 F' U' R2 U L D U B' F D2
17.	21.23	B2 L' D B F L' U L2 D U R2 F2 L U L' R U L' B F U' F D' F R'
18.	18.25	F' U2 L2 D L2 R2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 R' D' F' D2 U' L F2 L R B' D B'
19.	19.53	B D' L R2 D' F2 L R2 B R2 U' B2 F R' F2 R' U' R' F D2 U' B' F D' F2
20.	18.25	F' R' B' D2 F D R B2 F R2 U2 L R B' D B D' U B F2 R' B' L R' U2
21.	2:06:14.83	D U2 L' B F2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D' B R' F2 L U L' R' F2 L' R' U' L' B' D2


I think i fell asleep during the solve? when i woke up it was 3/4's through F2L and the timer was still running. Weird


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 25, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Well, it was good until the last solve
> 
> Statistics for 05-24-2009 18:53:39
> 
> ...



lol 

That's pretty funny. Nice job.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 25, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Well, it was good until the last solve
> 
> Statistics for 05-24-2009 18:53:39
> 
> ...



Lol, that is totally random. I think I might be able to get a better time than that on the last solve.

This is a sign from the Rubik's Gods to stop at 20 solves btw.


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 21.	2:06:14.83	D U2 L' B F2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D' B R' F2 L U L' R' F2 L' R' U' L' B' D2



hahahaha, nice. I got a 15.05 on that scramble, wasn't THAT hard...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 25, 2009)

Oh wait...I thought it said 2 minutes, not hours. I was about to comment about how a standard deviation and average weren't possible if it was 2 minutes....glad I caught that.


----------



## byu (May 25, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Well, it was good until the last solve
> 
> Statistics for 05-24-2009 18:53:39
> 
> ...



Gparker has just set two (perhaps three) UWRs:

1. The longest timed solve for a 3x3 from a pretty much sub-20 cuber
2. The highest ever Standard Deviation

and maybe...

3. The first person to fall asleep in the middle of a solve that is timed during an average.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

byu said:


> Gparker has just set two (perhaps three) UWRs:
> 
> 1. The longest timed solve for a 3x3 from a pretty much sub-20 cuber
> 2. The highest ever Standard Deviation
> 3. The first person to fall asleep in the middle of a solve that is timed during an average.



I will try to break them maybe tommorow


----------



## Gparker (May 25, 2009)

@iggyzizzle: Thank you 

@Soccerking: Haha, yea probably a sign, i guess staying up late last night got to me 

@qqwref: I know right, easy look ahead on F2L, i guess i got to lazy with it 

@byu: About #3, if a 2 year old could solve it and do it often, then i wouldent be the first . the other to are probably right though

@rahulkadukar: Heres what you need to do:

1) Stay up 3/4's of the night drinking energy drinks.
2) Get only 4 hours of sleep
3) Have practice of some kind of sport
4) Edit a video for an hour
5) Do 20 solves in a row, then get lazy on the 21st

Thats what i did


----------



## ThatGuy (May 25, 2009)

@rahulkadukar
you can't break #3 anymore because Gparker already was first (maybe)


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2009)

3x3x3 LL average of 12: 4.21
4.09. 4.79, 3.98, (3.14), 4.16, 3.61, (5.18), 3.95, 3.95, 4.65, 5.09, 3.78


----------



## DavidWoner (May 25, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 2) Get only 4 hours of sleep



"only?"

I used to average that on school nights >_>


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 25, 2009)

*sighs* 4x4 - 1:14.19 avg of 5...I want sub-1:10


----------



## Gparker (May 25, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Get only 4 hours of sleep
> ...



bahaha, i get tired easily


----------



## TMOY (May 25, 2009)

29.40 on 3^3 OH (lucky), first sub-30


----------



## cookingfat (May 25, 2009)

4x4x4 average 10 of 12 - 2:12.66

(2:40.77), 2:15.47, 2:18.50, 2:08.66, 2:07.72, 2:13.77, 2:25.16, 2:06.41, 1:58.41, 2:36.19, 1:56.27, (1:49.56)

most had parity, the 1:56 was an OLL skip and U-perm. Shame about the first solve, I didn't warm up. 

Also the last 5 were an average of 2:00.36. sub-2 is just around the corner now. Only a couple of weeks ago, a sub 2:30 solve was considered good for me. I think the main reason for this improvement is simply because I fully cleaned my rubik's 4x4x4 and relubed.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 25, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! SUB-20 SINGLE SOLVE!!!!!!

Yay.

19.29 D L' B F L' F L2 F' R2 B' R D2 F2 U2 B L2 R' B' F' U2 D2 F D' F2 L

Nice F2L. I was able to get an x-cross, which I hardly ever can.

Edit:

Noticed that that solve also gave me my best average of 12 as well.

23.11 L R2 F2 U2 R2 L' D F2 U2 F2 L' U F2 D' U2 B' R2 B F' D U2 F' U D2 B2
5) 29.44 D2 L2 D R2 F' L U2 B' F D' F U2 L2 U L U D' R2 U D' R U2 D' F R'
6) (29.60) L U2 D' B R' U2 F L' B F U' L' B2 R D2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 R' U' F2 U L
7) 29.16 R' L B R F' B L2 D' U' B' D R' L F U2 F2 L' B2 R D' R U' F B2 D'
8) 25.48 R D2 B F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D U F L D F L' U D2 F L2 R' B U2 L D
9) 26.87 L' B' D B2 F2 D' B R2 U' R' U2 D' F U' B F' D2 U' R U2 B' F D B' U2
10) 24.91 D2 B L R' B' L U2 L2 D U F U' D R' D R2 F' B U' L2 U F R D' B
11) 27.57 B F' R' D B L' U' F2 L' F R2 L' F U' F R U B' R U L' B2 R L' B'
12) 27.44 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 L' F' R2 B U2 B' L U' D' F' D2 R2 B U2 B' D' L U F'
13) 23.89 F2 D' R' D' R2 D2 L R2 U2 R L' B2 U2 R' L F2 R2 U F2 B' R2 L' F2 B' D2
14) 29.00 D' F' L2 B2 L' R' B' D2 B F' U B' U B D2 F L' D' R U2 D2 F2 U' F' B2
15) (19.29) D L' B F L' F L2 F' R2 B' R D2 F2 U2 B L2 R' B' F' U2 D2 F D' F2 L

No sup-30 times. O.O


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2009)

Biggest accoumplishments of today:

-wrote a good test (math) at school
-finally got my 95 Dollar c4y order


----------



## fanwuq (May 25, 2009)

byu said:


> Gparker has just set two (perhaps three) UWRs:
> 
> 1. The longest timed solve for a 3x3 from a pretty much sub-20 cuber
> 2. The highest ever Standard Deviation
> 3. The first person to fall asleep in the middle of a solve that is timed during an average.



Wrong.
Derrick went over 9000 for a Sunday Contest.


----------



## Gparker (May 25, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! SUB-20 SINGLE SOLVE!!!!!!
> 
> Yay.
> 
> ...




You gave up Roux? Why still practice fridrich then?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 25, 2009)

I was actually just trying Fridrich out again, to see how fast I was.

I dunno what I am going to do now. I get get bored with every method I try.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2009)

4x4x4 45.64 avg of 5

1) 45.61 u b U' F2 U2 F2 d' l' r b2 u' d2 R f b u D' B2 d2 L F l' d2 R d l F' R2 D u' F' b2 R2 b L2 u B2 U2 d' b2
2) 44.51 u F2 B' r' f b d' u2 l F2 u U' f F' l d D2 B' F r F L2 d' F' R' l D b F' U' u2 L b U2 R u2 b r f2 L'
3) 45.98 R L2 u' B' L' U F2 R' r' f2 F2 l R' D' f' D U2 R' u D' r' L2 U' r2 u2 l' u' f' r2 R2 F u2 D' f r' l2 b f l f
4) 45.34 B2 u R2 D2 f' r' B' D' F' B U2 d2 R2 F2 b L U' F' d' U' r' b l' u L F2 L2 F' d2 L2 d' F B' u b U2 u' f u' L
5) 49.33 b F2 d f B2 L' B' r2 d r' d f' D' U b f r2 f b d2 D' l' D' b R' r D F2 l R b2 B r' b F' D2 u2 b2 L l

I had a few parities...


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2009)

4x4x4 38.88 secs! (no parities of course )

Scramble: D R' b2 D u2 L2 r f D2 d2 b2 f U' l2 u r2 R2 b2 L' B' l u' F2 r2 B R2 B u2 r2 l' d' u2 R2 F2 D R' D' F' b r


----------



## Escher (May 25, 2009)

Blazing

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.65
Standard Deviation: 1.92
Best Time: 10.31
Worst Time: 19.50

12.68 best RA of 5, SD: 0.46, best: 11.47, worst: 13.48

13.18 best RA of 12, SD: 0.96, best: 10.31 (pll skip), worst: 16.67 (super fail)

I actually love AIIs so much. I think the avg of 25 was a PB, the RAs weren't, but consistency was the main thing 

(and nice solves rob)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2009)

Escher is doing 3x3 instead of 2x2? ^^

My accomplishment:

5:44.46 with feet (3x3)

and: Average: 2:13.07
Standard Deviation: 4.17
Best Time: 1:54.31
Worst Time: 2:32.64
Individual Times:
1.	(2:32.64)	B' D2 u2 f2 L' r2 d' b u' R2 u' b B d r2 L2 D2 r2 R' B2 L' B' b2 r l' F' B L u' l u F2 L' U b2 L' U2 F d F'
2.	2:16.78	R' b d R' f2 R' d2 u2 B2 L B L2 B' r d2 u R2 D F' f r' f D' F2 U' u' l2 d' r2 l2 F r' f u D b d' F2 D2 b
3.	2:07.24	L' D F' u' R' u2 L F B2 d2 b L2 U2 L2 F U2 L' u l' F u l2 b f' r2 F L' F2 b R' L U2 D2 R l' d2 l u D b2
4.	(1:54.31)	F2 u2 R' r' b D2 b B' U2 r l2 D2 b f r2 d R2 L' B2 l' R D u2 f b2 l u f D' f l' f2 r u' f2 d2 r B U2 u'
5.	2:15.19	u' r2 d' b F2 D2 l2 d' F2 U2 l r U' d L' r B F D2 F2 f2 L' d2 f' r' F u2 l' r B' F' l' b r' b D2 f2 F U D

4x4 (my new clondes meffert's)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 25, 2009)

5x5: *1:52.16*

video


----------



## luke1984 (May 25, 2009)

Did a little 3x3 session today, just 9 solves 'cause it was to hot in my room to do 12...

Statistics for 05-25-2009 20:44:12

Cubes Solved: 9/9
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 48.21
Standard Deviation: 7.51
Best Time: 33.15
Worst Time: 59.26
Individual Times:
1.	55.86	D' U L D' L R B F L' D2 U L B' L F' D' U B2 F U2
2.	45.02	L R' F2 D' U' L R' D' U' B' F' D L2 B2 F2 L' D' U R B
3.	43.74	U B2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 U B2 F' L' R D2 U2 B D2 U' B D' F'
4.	33.15	R B' R' D2 B D L' R' F' L' R2 F2 U' B' F2 R' D F D' F'
5.	59.26	U' B' F' L2 R B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' D L B' D2 F D
6.	42.71	F D U2 B' L R' F D' L R D' U' L2 R2 D' U2 L' R U2 L
7.	53.81	R2 D' U2 L' R D F R' D2 U L2 B2 D U2 F' L' R D B2 R
8.	50.74	B' F2 D' B2 F D2 B F D2 U F2 R D U R2 F' D2 U2 R D2
9.	49.59	D2 U B2 F2 R' D U B L2 R B2 R' B2 D2 U F2 R2 D U2 B'

0:33.15 is my new 3x3 personal best.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2009)

Mini Diansheng:

Average: 23.48
Standard Deviation: 2.64
Best Time: 21.23
Worst Time: 33.11
Individual Times:
1.	27.22	D' L2 B R2 F2 L' D L R2 F' L R' U R2 D' U2 B2 L2 R D2
2.	21.53	F' U2 L2 B2 U' B F D' U' B L' D' U' R B R2 D R2 F2 U'
3.	21.70	L U2 L2 R B L' R' B2 D R' D' U F2 R' F' U R' D2 U' L2
4.	(21.23)	L2 R2 D' U L R' F R2 B' F U2 R2 B R2 B' F D' B F' L'
5.	(33.11)	F2 U B' L B' F2 L F' D2 B2 F' L2 R2 U' L' R D F2 U R'


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 25, 2009)

I just broke 30 sec barrier with an average of 5. I got 27.99. 
And set a new personal best of 23.15. 

And i learned a couple new OLLs today.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 26, 2009)

This SD is insane:

Statistics for 05-25-2009 20:21:17

Average: 16.40
Standard Deviation: 0.14
Best Time: 15.36
Worst Time: 16.66
Individual Times:
1.	16.42	U' B F2 D2 U2 R U B U2 L' R D2 F2 U' B' U' B' L' R2 B F' L' B' L2 R'
2.	16.56	B2 L R F R2 F' L B2 F2 U F' D' F' D U' R2 B' F2 U2 F' D' U B R' F2
3.	16.23	F' D U2 B U' B D2 U2 L U L' R' F' L R2 F2 R B' U R2 F D R' B2 F
4.	(16.66)	B2 L B U2 B F2 D' L2 D U' L R B' F D2 U' B D L2 R' B' L R2 D' B'
5.	(15.36)	B2 F2 L' R' U2 B2 L2 R B2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B L B' D2 U2 R U2 L2 R2 D'


----------



## Novriil (May 26, 2009)

YAYYYYYYYY!!!! 

20.41 3x3x3 singel ! 

This is unbeliveable!!! I just came from my english exam and I'm waiting my oral exam. I thought that I should solve it just to help my nerves  I think it would been a 18 or something but I made my beginning slowly. (Messed up the cross and when reparing it i found an x-cross  I don't even know how to do an x-cross but it came and I needed 1 OLL and 1 of the best PLL-s  )


JESS!  This is a great time for me  You can take my word that because this time I will practice more 

// I made a RA of 12 too but it's not in my signature, cause I'll improve that too...

Is this time good for 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL ??


----------



## Robert-Y (May 26, 2009)

4x4x4 38.52

Scramble: F2 l L U2 D2 R' L' U B' f' U2 u2 F2 D2 U2 f2 U2 l2 U L' r' b f' r2 F R l' D' d2 l R B r u2 R2 f b D' d2 L

Lol one day after my previous pb.


----------



## Anthony (May 27, 2009)

Average of 5: 12.61
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 9.88
Worst Time: 14.50
Individual Times:
1.	10.93
2.	(9.88)
3.	13.65	
4.	(14.50)	
5.	13.25	

First cube was an OLL skip, second was a PLL skip.  Very lucky, but fast for me.


----------



## Raffael (May 27, 2009)

I improved my 4x4 average from 1:36.74 to 1:31.37


----------



## Winston (May 27, 2009)

3x3 Average: 15.81
Best time: 13.84
Worst time: 18.52
Individual times:
1. 15.69
2. 17.65
3. 15.83
4. 16.41
5. 15.47
6. 14.61
7. (18.52)
8. 13.91
9. 14.81
10. 16.59
11. (13.84)
12. 17.08

Finally a sub-16 average


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2009)

Best avg5 on 2x2 ever xDD

Statistics for 05-27-2009 12:13:53

Average: *5.93*
*Standard Deviation: 0.00*
Best Time: 2.12
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	6.52	U' F2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R'
2.	(DNF)	R' U R U F U' R F2 U' R U F
3.	(2.12)	R2 U' R2 F' R F2 U R2 F2 R F' U
4.	6.14	R U2 R U' F2 R U F' R2 U R2 U'
5.	5.12	F2 R F R2 U F U2 R' U R F' R'

Nothing more to say ^^
For the 2.12 please see the easy scrambles thread

An yay!!! Finally sub 6 

second best avg5:

Statistics for 05-27-2009 12:20:37

Average: 4.71
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 3.44
Worst Time: 6.33
Individual Times:
1.	4.28	F2 U' R2 F' R F2 R2 F U2 F R F2
2.	(6.33)	R2 F' U2 F' U R' F' R U' F U2 F'
3.	(3.44)	F2 R U R2 F2 R2 U F U F' U F'
4.	5.69	R' U2 F2 R U F U R2 U R2 F' R
5.	4.17	F' R F U F2 U' R2 F U' R U' F2


----------



## OOOH (May 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> Average: *5.93*
> *Standard Deviation: 0.00*
> Best Time: 2.12
> Worst Time: DNF
> ...



3 different times and an SD of 0.00?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2009)

OOOH said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Average: *5.93*
> ...



I don't know why ^^ CCT calculated :O


----------



## OOOH (May 27, 2009)

weird, nice times btw.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2009)

OOOH said:


> weird, nice times btw.



thanks


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 27, 2009)

................................


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 27, 2009)

Statistics for 05-27-2009 21:01:04

Average: 54.99
Standard Deviation: 6.01
Best Time: 43.91
Worst Time: 1:08.36
Individual Times:
1.	48.66	L2 B2 F U2 L' B2 L2 R' F' R' B L2 R2 B' F' U' L' B F L2 D U2 R2 D2 U
2.	54.95	F2 L D2 F' L D U L' R2 U F2 L B2 D L D2 U B' L2 U' F2 L R' B' D'
3.	(1:08.36)	D2 L2 R2 D B' U B' L F' U' L2 R B' F' D' U' L' F U' B' F R2 F' U2 R2
4.	44.24	R' D' U' L R2 F' L' R' D' B2 F' L2 D U L2 D U' L2 U B' F D2 L2 R2 B'
5.	49.55	U' F' U F' L2 B' F D' B U2 F2 R' B' F R2 F' D' L R' B' D' U2 F' U2 B2
6.	1:02.70	L R2 D' U F L2 F' R' B F' L2 D' U2 B2 F2 D' U' B F2 R2 B2 F' D2 L' R'
7.	54.41	L2 U2 L R2 D' U' F D' U' R' B2 L D' B L R' B' L U' L2 R2 D L2 U' L
8.	59.00	L R F U2 L R D2 L2 R' B2 L2 R' B' F L2 R2 B2 D F' D F2 D F2 D U
9.	1:01.75	B2 F' L U' B2 L R' B D' U2 R' U2 L R2 D' B F2 R2 U R2 F' L R U L2
10.	52.70	B L2 R2 B' L' U F2 R U L' F2 D2 L' R B' F2 L2 R2 B2 F' L' D' B F D
11.	(43.91)	L2 R' U2 F' D2 B R' U' L' U B F' L B F2 D U L' U2 B2 U2 F R F U2
12.	1:01.98	U' F2 D' L' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 R D2 L' D U' L' R2 B L R' B D2 L' B' F2 U

Mirror blocks ^^


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2009)

3x3

(6:38:17 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: (15.61), 15.27, 14.53, 12.83, 13.09, (12.34), 12.91, 14.63, 15.11, 13.71, 14.44, 13.22
(6:38:17 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 13.97, Best Time: 12.34 Worst Time: 15.61



also my first sub-13 avg 5 in there:

14.53, 12.83, 13.09, (12.34), 12.91 = 12.94

no lucky solves, just fantastic lookahead and good fast turning.

I'm coming Rowan...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 28, 2009)

Old Pochmann (edges and corners) method without blindfold:
3 trials:
1:38.72, 1:41.58, 1:39.41
Still haven't done full bld so sub4 first try success looks hopeful


----------



## ManasijV (May 28, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Old Pochmann (edges and corners) method without blindfold:
> 3 trials:
> 1:38.72, 1:41.58, 1:39.41
> Still haven't done full bld so sub4 first try success looks hopeful



try using as many U-perms as possible while solving edges. it'll be much faster.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 28, 2009)

I'm planning to move into M2, not 3OP. But actually I'm going for sub 2 old pochmann (haha yeah right. But maybe if my memo gets really good(haha yeah right))


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 28, 2009)

Statistics for 05-28-2009 15:18:46
5x5. (sandwich )
Average: 1:54.03
Standard Deviation: 3.44
Best Time: 1:41.84
Worst Time: 2:12.22
Individual Times:
1:51.83, 1:59.46,	(2:12.22), 1:49.78, 1:58.99, 1:55.55, 1:52.65, 1:51.31, (1:41.84), 1:53.17, 1:49.97, 1:57.58

new pb average and single.  the single was awesomeeeee


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 28, 2009)

woot, new 5x5 pb av and single! first sub 2!!!!
Average: 2:34.31
Standard Deviation: 8.64
Best Time: 1:59.43
Worst Time: 2:50.22
Individual Times:
1.	2:41.89	
2.	2:33.94	
3.	2:42.79
4.	2:46.43	
5.	(2:50.22)	
6.	2:28.72	
7.	2:25.91	
8.	2:41.48	
9.	2:19.38	
10.	2:25.15	
11.	(1:59.43)	
12.	2:37.36


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > OOOH said:
> ...



I can't even do a 2x2 bld  but I am learning


----------



## ManasijV (May 28, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> I'm planning to move into M2, not 3OP. But actually I'm going for sub 2 old pochmann (haha yeah right. But maybe if my memo gets really good(haha yeah right))



i was talking abt old pochman. u can include u perms quickly for easy cases. i'm 2:30 old pochmn with memo


----------



## soccerking813 (May 28, 2009)

Whoa, what just happened?

Average: 25.10 sec.

Fastest Time: 19.71
Slowest Time: 34.34
Standard Deviation: 01.98

Individual Times:
26) 27.28 L2 F' B' U F B2 D2 R' F' U' L B D' B D2 R L D' U B' R F' R D' F
27) 26.88 L' D' F2 L F2 D' L' F B' D2 B U L B2 F' R' L2 U' F' B' D2 L B D U2
28) 24.51 R U2 D R L D2 F L F L' R2 U F' U F' D' B F U2 B' R' U B D F
29) 27.59 F' B' D U2 R2 L2 U D' L B L U2 R2 F2 B R' U' F2 R2 D' B2 L U2 R L'
30) 23.45 D' L2 R' F' L2 B D2 F2 U F' R U2 F2 B' R' U2 R2 D R D2 B' U F' R' D'
31) (34.34) R2 L' D2 R2 L F' L2 U2 B2 D F L2 D2 B' F U2 L' F L2 F U L' B F U
32) 25.04 B R F D' F' B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F R2 D B L U2 D2 L R' D U' B' D U2
33) 22.77 F' B' U L D L2 R' B F2 D U L2 B L2 D' R' F2 D L2 D' U' F2 U2 R' B'
34) 21.76 D' U B U R L U L D2 B2 F' U2 R' L2 D L F' U' L2 R2 F2 L' F B2 R
35) (19.71) L B R D2 U F' U' B' R F R' U' D' F' L' F U' R F2 D2 R D B2 L R2
36) 25.39 F2 B D2 L2 D2 R' U' R' B' D R' F2 D' U2 R F B' D U B U' D' B D F2
37) 26.28 R L F' D' F R2 L D' L B' U' L' U2 F L' D' B D' F' U2 L' F B2 L D'

Beat my previous RA of 12 by almost a second, and the 19.71 is my second sub-20.


----------



## Sa967St (May 28, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning to move into M2, not 3OP. But actually I'm going for sub 2 old pochmann (haha yeah right. But maybe if my memo gets really good(haha yeah right))
> ...


 old pochmann + U perms ftw. If you use ELL too 'twould be a bit like TuRBo, except UR is the buffer and the other 2 targets can vary.


----------



## Erik (May 28, 2009)

I actually BROKE my space-bar into 2 parts this evening!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 28, 2009)

Erik said:


> I actually BROKE my space-bar into 2 parts this evening!



Lol, that is epic.

I just talked to my dad about ordering a v-cube set, and said, "We can order them the first of the month." Just 3 more days until I can order them. *excited* But then another entire month+ before I can use them.


----------



## Escher (May 28, 2009)

New PB Avg of 5, racing Breandan:

Average: 11.71
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 10.48
Worst Time: 12.83
1.	(10.48)	D' U L' F' D' B' L R2 U B' F L' R' D L' R B' F2 D2 R D' R' B F L'
2.	10.98	B F2 D' U2 B' F L R' U R' B2 D' U2 R F L' B D U' L2 R D U' B F2
3.	(12.83)	R B2 F D2 L D' L D' U' B' D' L' B2 R' D U F D2 U L R B' L B' F2
4.	12.62	B2 F R U' B' F D2 B2 F R' D2 F2 U' F2 D2 R B F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L R' F'
5.	11.54	U2 R2 B' F R B2 D L R F2 D' U' B2 D' B2 F' L D2 L' R2 B F' R B F2

Those aren't the correct scrambles, i cba to put the ones we had in here 
I'm gonna do 7 more solves and see where it goes... (oh yeah, breandan won )

Oh my lord...

Average: 11.75
Standard Deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 9.54
Worst Time: 13.52
Individual Times:
1.	10.48	D' U L' F' D' B' L R2 U B' F L' R' D L' R B' F2 D2 R D' R' B F L'
2.	10.98	B F2 D' U2 B' F L R' U R' B2 D' U2 R F L' B D U' L2 R D U' B F2
3.	12.83	R B2 F D2 L D' L D' U' B' D' L' B2 R' D U F D2 U L R B' L B' F2
4.	12.62	B2 F R U' B' F D2 B2 F R' D2 F2 U' F2 D2 R B F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L R' F'
5.	11.54	U2 R2 B' F R B2 D L R F2 D' U' B2 D' B2 F' L D2 L' R2 B F' R B F2
6.	(9.54)	F2 D U2 L U B2 D' L2 B2 F L R2 B2 F' D' B' F2 D U2 L R2 D R D2 F'
7.	12.92	L B F2 D' U2 L2 R' B F' L2 B U R2 B2 F' R2 D B L R2 F' U' R2 B2 F'
8.	12.71	L' R2 B2 F2 R' B F2 L' F D2 L2 R2 D2 U F D' U' B' R2 B' D' U' F' L' F2
9.	12.41	B' R U' R U F' L2 R' D U F2 U B' L' D' L2 F' D U L2 R' B2 D F' L
10.	9.96	L R' B' F2 R' D2 L2 D' R' D' B D U2 F R2 D' U2 B F L2 R2 F' D2 R' F
11.	11.06	R F' R D2 U F2 L' R' U R B2 F' L' D2 L2 R B' D U L B' F' D2 U' L'
12.	(13.52)	F2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L' R' U L' R2 B' L2 B F' R2 D' L2 R U L' D' B2 U2

2 sub 10s!!! in the same RA of 5!!! I have no idea what happened, but I'm happy about it. My previous PB of 5 solves was 11.91, too :S


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I'm coming Rowan...



heh, guess not...


----------



## Vulosity (May 29, 2009)

Sub 16 Average of 3/5 on my new Edison cube!!

15.77, 17.58, 15.19, 16.17, 14.77
------------------------------------
15.71 sec 

My Edison is a beast!

EDIT: I'm getting consistent sub 16's now.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 29, 2009)

sub 1 2x2 best = 0.97


----------



## ThatGuy (May 29, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> sub 1 2x2 best = 0.97



nice. 0.01 second off from WR.


----------



## JustinJ (May 29, 2009)

Non lucky single PB 

12.72	R2 F' D2 U2 R B F2 L B2 F' D U' F' L' B' D2 L R' D L' R2 U F2 R' F2

Easy cross and F2L, adjacent edges (with corners all correct) OLL, and Jb perm. Insanity.

EDIT:
YES! Sub 1:20 on 4x4  1:14.63. My old pb was 1:20.16, and before that it was 1:20.22. No parity


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


Insider ^^

Accomplishment: new 7x7 came in yesterday, it's really stiff, but I got centers sub-3, edges sucked and resulted in a 7:00.03 solve 

P.S. On my old 7x7 I averaged 6:30


----------



## Novriil (May 29, 2009)

I got 23.92 with my new cube  It's a bit too loose and lock's up.. but I just love white cube with black stickers. Hope I'll get a new PB soon. under 20 I hope.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 29, 2009)

sub 20 average in computer clock ^^


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 29, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > sub 1 2x2 best = 0.97
> ...



yeah, but it's quite a bit harder to do in comp


----------



## Swoncen (May 29, 2009)

AVG of 5 (5x5x5): 3:41,38 =)


----------



## Zava (May 29, 2009)

23:00 solve with my shepherds 6x6. the 3x3 stage really sucked, messed up after X-cross+1 f2l, had to restart :/


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2009)

49.21 4x4 solve with double parity
Redux at 22


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> sub 20 average in computer clock ^^



Made me realize that I've never done bigclocks, so I installed mitchell's sim on my laptop and got to it.

5x5: 52.125, I average around 55 pretty consistently. EDIT: 48.531, 154 moves

10x10: 4:18 third try I think. 4th try: 3:55

20x20: 21:09.484 Don't ever do this by the way. It's painfully small, and as it goes on you can't really tell whether a peg is yellow or brown and you want to die.


----------



## qqwref (May 30, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> 20x20: 21:09.484 Don't ever do this by the way. It's painfully small, and as it goes on you can't really tell whether a peg is yellow or brown and you want to die.



I took "don't ever do this" as a challenge.

20x20: 13:11.879, 2709 moves, 3.421 moves/sec


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 30, 2009)

I've tried 15x15 clock.. I don't want to try another bigger one

EDIT : Oh, maybe I will


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2009)

more 5x5 clock

(4:05:59 AM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: (46.765), 47.5, 47.375, 46.828, 52.515, 51.203, (53.546), 48.875, 49.735, 48.375, 51.735, 50.078
(4:05:59 AM) micro501: DavidWoner's Average: 49.41, Best Time: 46.76 Worst Time: 53.54


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2009)

Lol 4am - Naughty David.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol 4am - Naughty David.



My timestamp is still set to EST for some reason, it was actually around 3. But I guess its getting on towards 4 by now >_>


----------



## Novriil (May 30, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Lol 4am - Naughty David.
> ...



Sorry for dumb question but timestamp to EST?? What does it mean??


----------



## blade740 (May 30, 2009)

[03:12:26] -micro501- Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: (12.84), 19.21, 17.50, 18.61, (22.27), 16.20, 19.41, 18.75, 15.46, 18.27, 19.20, 18.97
[03:12:26] -micro501- Eidolon's Average: 18.15, Best Time: 12.84 Worst Time: 22.27

Skewb.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 30, 2009)

Solved 20x20 Clock 

Time : 30:46:937
Moves : 3500
Moves/sec : 1.895


----------



## fanwuq (May 30, 2009)

Finally new 3x3x3 average PB after almost a year without any improvements!!!
Average: 18.06
Standard Deviation: 2.25
Best Time: 15.02
Worst Time: 21.77
Individual Times: (21.77), 16.63, 15.95, 17.41, 18.08, 19.52, 17.45, 21.77, (15.02), 21.77, 15.77, 16.23

Note there are 3 times that are 21.77.

The next solve:
Statistics for 05-30-2009 14:12:25

Average: 17.53
Standard Deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 15.02
Worst Time: 21.77
Individual Times: 16.63, 15.95, 17.41, 18.08, 19.52, 17.45, (21.77), (15.02), 21.77, 15.77, 16.23, 16.49

Finally sub-18!!! That's the greatest barrier ever for me.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2009)

more 5x5 clock

(5:26:15 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: (41.635), 42.135, 44.109, (46.171), 42.203, 44.157, 42.438, 42.188, 41.828, 45.671, 43.843, 43.875
(5:26:15 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's Average: 43.23, Best Time: 41.63 Worst Time: 46.17
(5:26:17 PM) DavidWoner: whoa

I think I'm averaging just under 150 moves, with a few solves in the 130s.


----------



## the stig (May 30, 2009)

just got a single pb 23:71 3x3x3 last night


and just got a 3x3x3 average of 5 sub 30 seconds
pretty good day for me


----------



## Slash (May 30, 2009)

5x5 single: 1:49.00 PLL skip, but my hands were shaking at the OLL. I want sub2 avg soon!


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 31, 2009)

5x5x5 avg of 12

Statistics for 05-31-2009 00:05:34

Average: 3:16.54
Standard Deviation: 12.33
Best Time: 2:55.23
Worst Time: 3:50.67


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 31, 2009)

Zava said:


> 23:00 solve with my shepherds 6x6. the 3x3 stage really sucked, messed up after X-cross+1 f2l, had to restart :/



You sir, are insane. (in a good way of course)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 31, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



It means that the time is not set to his timezone. So the time would be 1 hour later than it is. 

Hm.. in Estonia I think the timezone would be GMT+2 or GMT+1..


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



Heh, EST is Eastern Standard Time, referring to the eastern US, where I went to school.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 31, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



I know that EST doesn't stand for Estonia  haha. It's just that Novriil is from Estonia and I told him what timezone it was there..


----------



## Zava (May 31, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > 23:00 solve with my shepherds 6x6. the 3x3 stage really sucked, messed up after X-cross+1 f2l, had to restart :/
> ...



thanks 
yesterday I got a chance to solve my friend's shepherds 5x5, 12:52  I really suck at the 3x3 part, cause I never ever practised on the 3x3  started with the 4x4


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



Oh, I didn't notice that.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 31, 2009)

20x20x20 on gabbasoft.
2 hours 57 mins 40.21seconds
broke my pb by about 23 mins? this is my 3rd attempt. gah.
centres last....


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 31, 2009)

Megaminx: 1:24.72











Stinky poop.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 31, 2009)

Look out Wonie:

Average: 19.75
Standard Deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 17.06
Worst Time: 23.05
Individual Times:
1.	17.60	(0,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (4,2) / (0,1) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (3,2) / (6,1) /
2.	(23.05)	(6,5) / (-3,-5) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2)
3.	(17.06)	(0,6) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3)
4.	19.99	(0,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (4,3) / (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (4,2) /
5.	21.67	(-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (2,1) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (0,4) /

Also, just had this really nice scramble: (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0)

I'm averaging about 25 by the way


----------



## BigGreen (May 31, 2009)

7.64 

D2 U2 L2 R' B2 F D2 B F2 D2 F' D' B F' U' L2 D' U L F L2 R D U' R2

z'x' U M' U' L' U M2 U'
x U M' U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U r U' M U2 r U r'
CMLL skip
U2 M U M
M' U2 M U


sure it was lucky but it was still one beastly solve


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Look out Wonie:
> 
> Average: 19.75
> Standard Deviation: 1.67
> ...



10.47, 19.30, 17.30, 19.65, 16.43 = 17.68

keep at it 

14.72 on that scramble you give, really nothing else besides easy cubeshape and CP skip. Kind of a bad EP too, adj-O.



BigGreen said:


> 7.64
> 
> D2 U2 L2 R' B2 F D2 B F2 D2 F' D' B F' U' L2 D' U L F L2 R D U' R2
> 
> ...



Nice one, but you missed a ' in there, I added it for you. I saw you registered for MO open too, see you there.


----------



## jacob15728 (May 31, 2009)

I just got my first sub-minute average of 12. 59.48

I've only been cubing for one month


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 31, 2009)

4x4 - 1:19.19

I was not even sub-2 close to 2 months ago


----------



## fundash (May 31, 2009)

Statistics for 05-31-2009 14:16:19

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:22.66
Standard Deviation: 6.72
Best Time: 1:14.61
Worst Time: 1:31.92
Individual Times:
1.	1:26.37.............D2 U F L' D2 L2 F2 D B' F U' B' F' D U F' U2 R' B2 D' B' D U' R' F2
2.	1:15.25.............U2 L' F' R2 D2 U2 R B' F2 R2 D' B2 F' L2 R' D2 F U F' D L' D2 U' F D2
3.	1:14.61.............D2 U L2 F2 D' U L' R' D L R2 F R B2 F2 L' R2 F' D' L F D' U B2 R'
4.	1:31.92.............R U' B F L' D L' R' U F' L2 F2 L B D U' F' L2 F2 D' B U' R
5.	1:25.17.............R' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U2 F' U2 F U F' U L F' D2 B2 F L' R' D


----------



## MTGjumper (May 31, 2009)

Average: 20.65
Standard Deviation: 2.14
Best Time: 13.33
Worst Time: 25.04
Individual Times:
1.	(13.33)	(-5,5) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (-1,0) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-3,4) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
2.	21.19	(-5,5) / (6,6) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (-1,4) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (3,0)
3.	18.53	(4,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (4,5) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (6,4) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (4,0)
4.	(25.04)	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (2,4) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) /
5.	22.98	(-5,6) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (2,3) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) /
6.	17.60	(0,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (4,2) / (0,1) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (3,2) / (6,1) /
7.	23.05	(6,5) / (-3,-5) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2)
8.	17.06	(0,6) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3)
9.	19.99	(0,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (4,3) / (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (4,2) /
10.	21.67	(-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (2,1) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (0,4) /
11.	22.98	(-5,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (2,1) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (5,3)
12.	21.45	(-5,-3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (6,4) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (-1,2) /

PB average for Sq-1


----------



## MistArts (May 31, 2009)

I finally figured out how to solve a cube in <r,u,f>!


----------



## Offblast! (Jun 1, 2009)

It's been a while since I've done an average so I was pleasantly surprise to get a time this close to 20. I'm well on my way to a sub 20 single and sub 25 average

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuKvYnSK8Mc

Average: 28.53

Fastest Time: 21.31
Slowest Time: 37.33
Standard Deviation: 03.12

Individual Times:
1) 25.53 B L2 U' R U D F' D' U2 B2 U' D R2 F2 L B' L U D2 L2 F2 U' D' R2 F2
2) 31.31 D L B2 R' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F L U' D2 L' D L D2 F2 R' L D L R U' L'
3) 30.96 L F2 B2 L D2 F B U' F L2 U' F U D2 B2 L' R F U B L R2 D2 F' D2
4) (21.31) F2 U' R L D' B D R B' L2 D' L' B' L D L2 B' D2 U2 R D' B' F' U D
5) 25.55 F' B2 L' F L D2 U' B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 L B2 R D2 R2 U B U D B2 L2 U'
6) 32.65 B' U' B2 L2 R' U' B2 R2 L U' L B2 U2 B U F' D B2 D F' B' U2 B2 L' U'
7) 23.18 F L2 R2 D F B2 D' R D U L' F' U2 F2 B' D' L R' U' B' R' B D R2 L
8) 29.26 D' L R' U F2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L B2 U' L2 D B F' R2 L2 U F' L2 B D' B
9) 29.78 F' L2 F L F' U' L D2 B R2 U B U2 B L U2 F' U2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L F
10) (37.33) B' U' L R' U' R' B' F U D' L2 B' L2 B L' B2 F D L2 U' L B2 D B R'
11) 26.50 U R D B' F L F L2 F L' R' U B F2 U' D2 R D' B' F2 U2 R' D R F2
12) 30.62 F2 R' U L2 D U L' U' D2 B' F2 D B' D B U2 L F' B' L2 R2 D' F R' B2


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jun 1, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun May 31 23:06:02 EDT 2009 -----

Average: 52.75 sec.

Fastest Time: 45.16
Slowest Time: 56.66
Standard Deviation: 03.42

Individual Times:
1) 48.66 r D2 d2 r' L' u' B2 F u2 F2 r' d' l' U' u' B' b2 l2 U F2 f2 l' F D2 B D' d' B2 r2 u' F B' l' b u r u D' R B
2) 56.44 r' R2 b2 l2 f2 R' D r L B2 r2 U2 d2 B' f' l F2 f' U2 L2 u' b l2 d2 D2 l r d2 U F U l' d' b L2 U' d' L' b B2
3) 54.19 d b D' u2 B f L l' u' D F U' B2 r L' B' f l U f' b2 d2 B' d2 R' f F' u2 R' b f2 R2 l d2 B D' U2 B R l2
4) 52.41 d' D F2 D2 l U2 f L' R2 D f' U' D2 b r l d2 B F2 d' l r2 F l' D2 U' L' B' r l' d' B2 r b U b r' U' R' B2
5) 46.21 d f2 u' l' r2 d' l' D' r2 l f2 b R2 D2 f2 D2 b f' u d F' R' r2 F f l' u2 d' F' u d B2 R2 F R' l2 U u2 f' D2
6) 50.08 r2 f' l' r2 U' f2 L2 R2 U' f D u l2 R2 B2 u l' R2 d u F' u' f' d u' L2 f2 r2 F u' b l2 r' D2 R2 L' B2 F d2 u'
7) 55.18 U' B L F2 l2 u2 R2 d' F2 D' U' r U F' l r2 b R' b2 L D U' F' R' L d2 F B u' D' r U' L' b u r L' u R2 D'
8) 54.33 D u L f D2 f' u D L2 D' d L f l' D' B' L u' L' r2 F2 D B D' R b D' L' l' B2 U2 R2 f2 F' d2 b u r2 f2 R
9) (45.16) b2 l' U L' U' b2 f' u' l' D' B2 r l2 d f' R' u L2 l f2 B D' U' L' B b2 r2 l2 d2 L' f2 B' D R' f u2 D L' r2 d'
10) 56.47 l' f l u' U2 r R u B' d b2 L2 r d l' F' D2 u2 f' D l2 U B D2 d' B R2 b2 f l F' D' d2 B2 L' u2 f' b D L2
11) 53.56 d2 B' d2 b2 B r' R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B f U' f D' U' B2 L2 f L U' r B u' d l L2 f2 r d2 R' r2 F2 D' R2 B2 F' r'
12) (56.66) U2 r' F r2 U2 b l' d' r' F2 f2 L2 U' l f' L' u' r L U' f' u l2 U u' b U' r' B2 U l2 b B' R' r D2 u2 l2 f' d'

I suck.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 1, 2009)

58.67 on my PLL Time Attacks (average of 12)!!!

Too bad my F2L and cross are lousy, and my recognition fails compared to turning speed...grrr


----------



## Davey Boy (Jun 1, 2009)

First day using my new siamese cube
1:07.73 PB
Avg 1:28.07
6/01/2009
12:49 am


----------



## Ellis (Jun 1, 2009)

In the last 8 months or so, I've had many 1:00.xx 4x4 singles, but I could never break sub-1. Well I did today... 5 times

59.68, 57.70, 57.54, 58.38, 59.32

Not in an average, just singles throughout the day (in order). Quite an accomplishment for me.


----------



## Fishcake (Jun 1, 2009)

I just achieved a 3x3x3 sub-25 average! Looking forward to get sub-20 average.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 1, 2009)

sandwich 4x4

54.72, 52.46, 58.58, 55.57, 59.18, (1:06.93), 52.34, (52.25), 56.90, 58.89, 54.56, 55.56 ===> 55.87

wth? thanks to sune CLLs...which occured most of the times I tried to do CLL for corners ._.
time to finish all my CLLs...


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 1, 2009)

broke my 5x5x5 pb twice this day.

3:23,58

and then

3:17,95

YAY.. PB before was 3:31,xx


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 1, 2009)

PLL time attack on:

7: 2:16.70
6: 1:58.10
5: 1:19.54
4: 1:16.28
3: 53.78
2: 1:09.98


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 1, 2009)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just broke my PB by 2 SECONDS. 17.02!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

17.02 L2 F B D' L' U2 F' U' L D' R B2 L' F U R' L2 B2 L2 F' U B' R' U2 F2

Got my first ever last layer skip on this! I started spazzing when I got this.

Edit:

Wow, just realized something. I have hit for the cycle today, only in cubing. I got an 2 OLL, a PLL, and a LL skip, all in about 40 solves.

Edit:

What's the chances of this happening? The solve right after I posted that, PLL skip. Maybe I'll get another LL skip to make it 2 2 2.

Edit:

Another PLL skip. 2 3 1.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 1, 2009)

15.89
non-lucky 
first sub 16


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 1, 2009)

Another big accomplishment for me. Ordered the v-cube set in white, making it my first ever real order.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 1, 2009)

(4,3) (0,-1) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-5,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (2,5) (2,2) (0,4) (4,0) (-2,0)

PLL skip: 21.78 



Spoiler



(-4, -4) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 4) / (-2, -1) / (3, 3) / for CP skip


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 1, 2009)

(-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (5,5) / (1,4) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) /

9.67! First sub 10!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yea

Statistics for 06-01-2009 20:19:19

Average: 14.85
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 13.44
Worst Time: 15.89
Individual Times:
1.	14.00	L2 R B F' D' B L R F D2 F' R2 D2 L D2 U B' D' B' L' R' F2 U L2 F'
2.	15.28	B2 F' R' F U L2 R F R2 B L2 D2 R2 D' U' L' B F2 L' R2 D R' F' R2 F'
3.	15.28	F D' L' R2 B' F2 L D2 U' B R' U F2 D U2 B F R D R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2
4.	(15.89)	D2 B2 F2 D U F2 L' B F D2 U' L' F' D' L2 R' D U B' F D2 U L' F R'
5.	(13.44)	D2 B2 F2 L' R' D B' F2 L2 R D U B F' U2 B' F2 D U L2 R2 D2 U2 F' R'

All non-lucky =]


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 2, 2009)

58.09 4x4x4 single 
my first sub60, and it had PLL parity


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 2, 2009)

I got 1:48:xx on old pochmann edges with memo today. It was successful *happy* and during my English class XD


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 2, 2009)

I have finally learned how to solve a Rubik's Cube, 3x3. My Avg. is about 2 min. I am incredibly lazy so this good for me. Byu showed me how to solve it, so yay him =P.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 2, 2009)

Learned another PLL today (two corners, two edges... don't know the name)


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 2, 2009)

*toda* There are a lot of 2 edge 2 corners. The question is: How well can you recognize it?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2009)

(3.84), 3.98, (5.33), 3.97, 3.90 = 3.95

Average for sq-1 parity. My best is 3.75


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jun 3, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Tue Jun 02 17:53:25 EDT 2009 -----

Average: 50.39 sec.

Fastest Time: 44.72
Slowest Time: 54.18
Standard Deviation: 02.20

Individual Times:
1) 52.05 r b F' D2 d R f' F r' F2 L2 r f2 B' U2 r' F f' r d' L2 l2 B2 F2 L' u R d b F D' u' B2 d2 r' F u' b L2 f
2) (54.18) B' b l b r2 U b2 d2 l d l' B' L' R d2 U' L u U2 L2 B2 F' u2 l B b d2 l' U R U' L' D' U' f L' R2 u l R'
3) 50.36 B2 b D' r' d F' u D' r2 l' b u2 D2 b2 B2 d' B2 L' B2 b U f2 B' l D' b B l2 b F' u r L' D L R' B' L l b
4) 50.05 D l' F2 D' U r B R U b d2 F2 L2 f' d2 L d L' U R2 L' f' L2 f R2 b2 f' r2 R' b d' L2 D2 L f' L2 f' R f' l2
5) 50.65 R u l' U2 b d f L' r2 b2 d2 u' f' l' D f b L2 u2 B f' R2 B' b D F r u' U2 b d2 u' R2 D R2 f' L u2 b f2
6) 45.30 u2 L' D2 b2 L' D2 r F R2 B F2 r2 l' F2 L' b2 d' B2 R2 U' D b2 l' U2 l b R L2 U f' l' B' U' d' B u2 B L' R d
7) 53.00 u2 d R f l' F d2 l' u' F2 L f' R2 D' B b R2 f' D d2 b l' B2 r L u' d2 r' d' R' D2 B2 b U2 F' b2 U d' l b
8) 52.03 l2 D d2 r' u d B F2 D2 r2 F B' R b R2 b2 U' r' f' b2 r R b2 R' F U d' R2 l' b U' r2 u b2 B2 L' l d U F'
9) 48.84 D' R L B2 u' b L2 U' F u2 B d l2 U2 l2 B' u2 B' L' F' u d' R2 b r B' F2 d' r' l' B b2 u f2 d L2 F' u d b
10) (44.72) r l u2 F D' U' r2 d B' d2 f F' R' f' l' D2 d l L' F' L2 b2 d r' L f2 U2 B b2 d2 b B' U' B R2 L' U d2 R' F
11) 51.93 F' L2 b F R' f R' u' d R2 B' F2 R2 L' u2 d' B2 D' f2 l' R' f2 b d u' b2 B' R' F' b U2 u R2 d2 f2 B' r2 d' l2 r
12) 49.66 B2 R d' u' f' l F' f2 u d' b2 D L2 d D' l' B' u L' R' D2 U2 B' l2 F' B' L' F R l b f2 r' R2 u' F U2 l2 d2 F

Yay!
=]


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 3, 2009)

So Simon kind of scared me into practicing seriously again, and uhh... thanks Simon.

Statistics for 06-02-2009 18:48:12

Average: 18.90
Standard Deviation: 1.98
Best Time: 12.92
Worst Time: 27.70
Individual Times:
1.	(12.92)	(0,0) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,4) (0,5) (3,4) (6,0) (-3,4) (4,2) (-5,4) (-1,0) (1,0) (0,2)
2.	17.08	(-3,-4) (0,-2) (6,3) (-3,0) (6,4) (0,2) (6,2) (0,1) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (3,3)
3.	15.08	(-3,-4) (3,1) (6,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,5) (6,3) (4,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (-2,0) (-4,3) (-5,0)
4.	20.42	(0,6) (-3,3) (6,0) (5,3) (1,1) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (4,4) (6,0) (-3,4) (0,4) (2,2) (4,0)
5.	16.72	(0,-1) (-5,-5) (0,2) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (4,1) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (2,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,5) (6,1)
6.	20.52	(1,-3) (-4,2) (1,3) (3,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (2,0) (-4,2) (0,2) (6,0) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,2) (2,4) (6,0)
7.	19.09	(-5,0) (0,-3) (6,2) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (-2,4) (-4,2) (6,3) (4,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0)
8.	20.28	(0,0) (-3,6) (0,3) (2,3) (-2,1) (-3,5) (3,1) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,3) (4,5) (6,3) (0,5)
9.	17.94	(0,2) (0,3) (-5,3) (3,0) (-4,3) (4,4) (2,2) (0,1) (3,0) (6,3) (3,5) (3,4) (6,3) (3,4) (6,5)
10.	(27.70)	(-5,-4) (6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (-2,5) (0,1) (4,0) (3,2) (-2,5) (0,2) (0,4) (6,5) (6,5)
11.	21.38	(-2,5) (0,-3) (3,3) (6,0) (3,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,1) (0,2) (-5,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,4) (2,0) (-2,0) (2,0) (6,0) (-4,0)
12.	20.52	(0,6) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,0) (5,0) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,5) (6,2) (4,0) (2,2) (6,4)

this avg had 4 or 5 parities, so not too bad.

16.29 avg of 5 to start it off, I think thats my first ever sub WR avg5 



MTGjumper said:


> (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (5,5) / (1,4) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) /
> 
> 9.67! First sub 10!



Thats a pretty scramble, 7.75 on it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea! New 3x3 pb average of 12! 

Statistics for 06-02-2009 17:12:53

Average: 17.65
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 14.56
Worst Time: 20.31
Individual Times:
1.	16.30	D' U' B' U B' D' B2 F L2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 L2 R B2 D2 B' F2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2
2.	19.11	U B F U' L' B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L R2 D L D2 U' L' D B2 F' R' F' D' U L
3.	18.08	L D2 U' B2 R D L R' U2 L R' F R2 D2 U F D' U2 R' D' U' B F' L R
4.	17.38	U2 F2 D B' L' D L F D B2 U2 F' L' D2 R' B F' D U' L' F2 L2 R2 F2 L
5.	17.05	U2 L D' U2 L2 R U2 B2 U' R' D2 U2 R2 B' F D' U' B2 F2 R' D L2 B2 L' R2
6.	17.69	B' F2 L2 R' B2 F L' R B' R' B F' D2 U B L' R B' U2 L' R U B2 L' R
7.	18.47	L2 F D L R2 D U F U L' R2 F U' B F2 R D2 U' B F R' U B' U2 F'
8.	(20.31)	L' D2 U2 B2 F D' L2 U' L B' D U' B2 R F2 L2 R' D' L D L2 D2 U' B L'
9.	18.59	L2 R' D2 U L R2 D' L B2 U2 B U2 B L' F' D F' L' U2 L' R D2 U' B' L
10.	17.45	B' L B' D U2 B2 D B2 D F2 L R D' F2 D2 U2 B D U2 F' D' B2 R2 U2 R'
11.	(14.56)	F2 D' F L2 U' R' B' L R2 B2 D2 R' U2 F L' B F D R2 B D2 F L' R' F
12.	16.39	U2 L' R U L' D B' L U' R' U2 R' D2 U' F L R2 D2 R D2 B L2 R' D' U'


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Statistics for 06-02-2009 20:57:56

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.85
Standard Deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 17.61
Worst Time: 24.78

I'd like to say I'm sub-20 now, but it seems to come and go


----------



## Gparker (Jun 3, 2009)

I got HD!!!!! Huge accomplishment and crystal clear 






Im uploading an average of 5 in HD and its takeing half an hour just to render it right! I guess ill upload it before i go to bed.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 3, 2009)

Gparker said:


> I got HD!!!!! Huge accomplishment and crystal clear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! And now it's not dark! haha  

I got my first sub 1 avg of 5 on the 4x4..


----------



## Novriil (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> *toda* There are a lot of 2 edge 2 corners. The question is: How well can you recognize it?



Sorry  Wrote that on the last minute and had to go. So a little mistake... Meant *today*
And this is very recognizable. It's that you have a T pattern of solved pieces and you change like... I try to draw 
_______
|a|_|b|
|c|_|d|
|_|_|_|

You change: a-b and c-d


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

Ahhh, you've found one of those "unsolvable positions". If that case pops up, I suggest you just rescramble your cube and start again.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 3, 2009)

That is an F perm novriil. Do you like that alg for that? I don't really like mine...


----------



## Novriil (Jun 3, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> That is an F perm novriil. Do you like that alg for that? I don't really like mine...



Okay  Now I know the name.. The alg SUCKS! :S It's so damn bad.. At my opinion.. Wait I'll do it and say what I hate the most. The F U is bad  I have to do U with 4. finger and that's slow. and the last U' is bad, cause U would be great but with U' I have to use some freaky finger 

// If anyone have got some suggestions or help then please help me. I want to do it faster, but it's so bad PLL to me right now


----------



## blah (Jun 3, 2009)

This was done last night:
*Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 55.32
*Standard Deviation: 10.71
Best Time: 35.96
Worst Time: 1:32.01

This was how my RA of 12 improved throughout the 100 solves: (the number at the end refers to the nth solve)
1:07.08 - 12
1:06.35 - 13
1:04.42 - 14
...
1:04.38 - 16
...
1:01.01 - 19
1:01.25 - 20
59.64 - 21
58.29 - 22
56.19 - 23
54.18 - 24
...
53.70 - 29
...
53.01 - 39
...
52.97 - 63
52.75 - 64
52.37 - 65
52.01 - 66
...
51.44 - 68
...
49.81 - 70
...
*47.95* - 72 *(best average of 12)*

----------

This was done this morning:
*Cubes Solved: 80/80
Average: 43.15
*Standard Deviation: 6.04
Best Time: 30.58
Worst Time: 1:02.02 (my only sup-minute solve in this average)

And this was how my RA of 12 went:
44.34 - 12
44.26 - 13
43.21 - 14
...
42.19 - 20
41.09 - 21
...
40.37 - 64
...
39.98 - 66
*39.89* - 67 *(best average of 12)*

I shaved about 30 seconds off my BA of 12 in a night. So, *guess the puzzle!* 

P/S: I only had three lucky solves in all 180 solves, but they were all sup-40  All my sub-40 solves were full step, including the 30.58, which can only mean one thing - loads of room for improvement!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

Novriil said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > That is an F perm novriil. Do you like that alg for that? I don't really like mine...
> ...



(R' U R U' R2' x d') (R' U R) y' (R U R' U' R2)


----------



## blah (Jun 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> (R' U R U' R2' x d') (R' U R) y' (R U R' U' R2)



Exactly how I do it. Only I combine the R'2 and the x rotation so it's something like R' Lw'. The R' U R flows nicely after the Dw' too, I use my pinky for the U in R' U R.


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 3, 2009)

blah said:


> I shaved about 30 seconds off my BA of 12 in a night. So, *guess the puzzle!*



5x5 OH BLD with toothpicks in your nostrils?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 3, 2009)

blah said:


> (Wall o' text)




Square-1?

Anyway, whilst I'm on the topic, got this as my fourth scramble of the day: (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (4,4) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (3,2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) /

Got a full step 12.91. Sub-WR, baby


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2009)

18.21 ^^^^


----------



## blah (Jun 3, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> 5x5 OH BLD with toothpicks in your nostrils?


Close enough. Chopsticks actually.



MTGjumper said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > (Wall o' text)
> ...


Close enough too. Only it's much easier than square-1 because you only need to do the first step of square-1: Restore to cube shape  Mirror blocks a.k.a. bump cube  Currently my new favorite puzzle because I just miraculously improved ridiculously without even trying


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 3, 2009)

6:10.43 single 7x7 centres last sux for super big cubes ._. but still...xD


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2009)

13:59:23 <+micro501> 3x3 Scramble #28201: L R2 B' L2 F' D L2 R2 U' B2 F D R L2 U2 F2 U L' D' F U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 
8.69


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 3, 2009)

Sub-WR again, 12.14: (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (3,5) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (-5,4) /


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 3, 2009)

Statistics for 06-03-2009 10:43:39

Average: 9.82
Standard Deviation: 2.89
Best Time: 5.66
Worst Time: 15.67
Individual Times:
1.	15.31	u' b' R B U L U' B L' R' U B L B U' R' L U' B' R' U' R U' B' U'
2.	6.14	u' U' B R L R U' B' U B' L' R L' U L R L' B' R' B U R B U' L'
3.	10.22	u' r' b U B' L U L' R L' U' L R B U' B' L R B' U L' B R U' B
4.	11.34	u' l b' L B' U B' U L B' U R' L' R' L B L B L' R B R' U' R' L'
5.	11.08	u' l r' R B' U L' U L' R' B U' L U L' U L' U L B' L' R U L R
6.	8.09	u L B' R U R' L' B U' L' B L' B U' R U B R L' U R U' R U L
7.	6.23	u' l r' b' L B R B U B U' L R U' L' R B R U' B' R' L' B' R B'
8.	(5.66)	l B' L' B' U' B R' U B' R' L' R B U' R U B' U' R L' U' L R U' B
9.	(15.67)	u' r' b L U' L' U R L U B R' L' B' L' U R' U R' B U L' U B L
10.	11.12	u' r b L' U' B' R' L' R' U R' L R B R' L B' L B' U' L' B U' R B'
11.	6.34	u' r U' B U' R U' R L' U B L' U' L R B L' U B' U' B R B U' B
12.	12.30	u' l' r' b B R U L' U L B' U R B' R' U' B' L' R' B L U L' R B

I'm back to Pyraminx solving after several months of break. I want my NR back (perhaps even make Chinese NR better than NAR). 5.66 was a non-lucky single PB. This was my first average after the break, not even a rolling average. Best average of 5 was 7.90. If it weren't for the 3 bad singles over 12 seconds, this would have been decent. I'm overall pleased that I have 4 sub-7 solves.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 3, 2009)

F' U' L' B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B' R L' F L2 U' D' F U2 R D L' F2 B' U2 R 18.79 non-lucky. My best non-lucky solve.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 3, 2009)

just got 0.22 on Jeremy Fleishman's 2x2 simulator 

2 move solution - R2 U2


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 3, 2009)

Figured out how to solve 5x5 centers last, with only a little help on solving the corner centers. Figured out the edge centers by myself.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 3, 2009)

Statistics for 06-03-2009 16:27:28

Cubes Solved: 40/42
Number of Pops: 3 Stupid type A 
Average: 17.51 
Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 14.05
Worst Time: 21.00 
RA of 5: 15.95 

I'm liking this sudden improvement to sub-18!


----------



## MistArts (Jun 3, 2009)

1:30.68 3x3x3 solving in <r,u,f>

I should practice 2x2x2 for Macau Open to improve my NR. Or AsR...



fanwuq said:


> I'm back to Pyraminx solving after several months of break. I want my NR back (perhaps even make Chinese NR better than NAR). 5.66 was a non-lucky single PB. This was my first average after the break, not even a rolling average. Best average of 5 was 7.90. If it weren't for the 3 bad singles over 12 seconds, this would have been decent. I'm overall pleased that I have 4 sub-7 solves.



Pyraminx is too hard for me. At least I'm not the worst Chinese pyraminxer now.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

I learned to use jfly's PyraminxSim.

7.05 6.75 5.68 5.55 5.61 5.21 (8.92) 5.17 5.23 8.81 5.98 (3.66) = *6.10*


EDIT: So it's about 12 hours later. I was doing some hi-games 5x5 and I got a 59.31, sub-1 but still above my PB. Then I managed a 58.35  That 59.06 was there since January and now I beat it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I learned to use jfly's PyraminxSim.
> 
> 7.05 6.75 5.68 5.55 5.61 5.21 (8.92) 5.17 5.23 8.81 5.98 (3.66) = *6.10*
> 
> ...




Well, you only get one try in your computer puzzle competition, so I still beat you this time. 

How fast are you one the real thing? And are you color neutral on Jfly's sim? I can only do D layer first. Have you gotten it to rotate, or do you use B moves like me? How long have you practiced before you did that average? I did around 15 solves before I did my 10.8 average.

Very nice 5x5 solves! Will you get the UWR again?... I've yet to sub-2:25, but I think I'm getting close.

Edit: 4444th reply!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I learned to use jfly's PyraminxSim.
> 
> 7.05 6.75 5.68 5.55 5.61 5.21 (8.92) 5.17 5.23 8.81 5.98 (3.66) = *6.10*



How do you rotate? it doesn't work for me


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just got a pb average of 50, and first sub-28. I attach more importance to session times than best average of 12 and single.

Oh yah:

Cubes Solved: 50
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 27.87

Fastest Time: 20.84
Slowest Time: 36.87
Standard Deviation: 04.03


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 4, 2009)

Huh huh 

Average: 19.85
Standard Deviation: 2.68
Best Time: 15.03
Worst Time: 23.40
Individual Times:
1.	19.38	(0,2) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-5,0)
2.	22.46	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (4,0)
3.	18.89	(-5,2) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (2,3) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (1,2) / (2,4)
4.	(23.40)	(0,-4) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (-4,4) / (6,0)
5.	21.71	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-5,2) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) /
6.	17.94	(0,2) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (3,5) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (4,3)
7.	15.98	(0,3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (4,2) / (5,4) / (0,4) /
8.	22.08	(4,-4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,1) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (6,2) / (4,0)
9.	15.14	(0,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,1) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,2)
10.	23.20	(-2,2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1)
11.	21.76	(0,-1) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,2)
12.	(15.03)	(4,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (1,0) / (3,3) /

Sub-20  Three 15s helped a lot 

Session was:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Average: 21.81
Standard Deviation: 3.66
Best Time: 15.03
Worst Time: 29.40
18.85, 20.30, 26.47, 27.01, 26.05, 19.53, 20.19, 25.67, 23.39, (29.40), 19.38, 22.46, 18.89, 23.40, 21.71, 17.94, 15.98, 22.08, 15.14, 23.20, 21.76, (15.03), 25.03, 22.76, 23.68


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 4, 2009)

Whoa soccerking 555 posts. That's like between triple death (444) and the devil.

BLD edges only w/ memo 2:28.xx


----------



## Gparker (Jun 4, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Whoa soccerking 555 posts. That's like between triple death (444) and the devil.
> 
> BLD edges only w/ memo 2:28.xx



Why dont you post all of your *blindfold* accomplishments in the *blindfolded* accomplishments thread?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 4, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Well, you only get one try in your computer puzzle competition, so I still beat you this time.


That's why I learned to use PyraminxSim. So I could beat you next time.



fanwuq said:


> How fast are you one the real thing? And are you color neutral on Jfly's sim? I can only do D layer first. Have you gotten it to rotate, or do you use B moves like me? How long have you practiced before you did that average? I did around 15 solves before I did my 10.8 average.


The best real Pyraminx I have is a complete piece of **** and so I average about 12 seconds. I could average 8-9 (maybe less? I don't even remember how fast that is for a pyraminx) on a decent one with practice, but I haven't owned a decent one since my NAR. I am NOT color neutral on jfly's sim because that's completely impossible (why would you ask that?). You can't rotate and I use B moves for the first face but I try to avoid them for the last layer. I did a session of about 60 solves (but of course this was not my first sub-7 average, just the best average I got before I stopped playing with the sim).



fanwuq said:


> Very nice 5x5 solves! Will you get the UWR again?... I've yet to sub-2:25, but I think I'm getting close.


You're kidding, right? I needed to do probably over a hundred solves to get a .7 second improvement, there's no way I could improve another 3.5 seconds.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm around 20 seconds in average, and just got a 16.45 PB SLOW Solving. 

U B D2 U R' B2 F' L R' D B F2 U F D' L D' U' L' F' D' U2 L B R2

Easy and cross, do the Orange-Red-Blue and then Green cross pieces in that order. F2L pairs are already there and flying around. I really wanted to be speedsolving on it, the best scrambles come up when going slow.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 58.09 4x4x4 single
> my first sub60, and it had PLL parity


56.11 4x4x4 single
my second sub60, and it also had PLL parity 

...but this time I caught it on video!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 58.09 4x4x4 single
> ...



*Clicks to watch*


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 5, 2009)

3:39.88 6x6 single.
how fast can centres last go?


----------



## Novriil (Jun 5, 2009)

Muhhahhaaa  First single sub-20, almost sub-30 average of 12

single: 17.39 YAY YAYY!!! 
average of 12: 30.56

Also made CCT into estonian language today  I had to delete all the others to get it working but still  Why do I even need them? 

// And it wasn't very lucky  made my cross when accidentally pushed right too much and while reparing the damage I found an x-cross  Two F2L-s veneeded just inserting and one needed an alg. OLL was 1-look and PLL was 3-corner-cycle


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 6, 2009)

People on Gelatinbrain suck at 4x4x4 FMC. Just got a 79 move solve. Too easy. Would have gotten a 75 before that if it weren't for OLL parity. I should really learn about how to avoid the parities...

Previous record was 92 by Lucas Garron. 

By the way, I'm no where near this efficient in a speed solve. That's probably more like 120-130 moves not counting parities.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 6, 2009)

3x3 single 14.96
4x4 single finally sub-1  58.72
5x5 single 2:14.42, avg of 5 2:52.38
Square-1 single 21.80 avg of 5 44.61

WOOT cant wait for summer


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 6, 2009)

First of 5, then of 12, then 25, now 50  

Statistics for 06-05-2009 21:17:21

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.85
Standard Deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 14.97
Worst Time: 25.13

Gonna do an average of 100 soon. Sub 20 hopefully.

RA's:
of 5:

Average: 17.88
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 14.97
Worst Time: 22.08

of 12:

Average: 18.69
Standard Deviation: 1.30
Best Time: 14.97
Worst Time: 21.31


----------



## Gparker (Jun 6, 2009)

Sub 20 on camera


----------



## Faz (Jun 6, 2009)

1:21.70 5x5 Solve PB

Centers at 21
Edges at 1:04
3x3 was 17-18


----------



## qqwref (Jun 6, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> People on Gelatinbrain suck at 4x4x4 FMC. Just got a 79 move solve. Too easy. Would have gotten a 75 before that if it weren't for OLL parity. I should really learn about how to avoid the parities...



How do you do that


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > People on Gelatinbrain suck at 4x4x4 FMC. Just got a 79 move solve. Too easy. Would have gotten a 75 before that if it weren't for OLL parity. I should really learn about how to avoid the parities...
> ...



1. Solve centers in less than 20 moves.
2. Solve edges in less than 30 moves.
3. Speed-solve 3x3; rescramble if there is parity.
4. If there isn't parity, undo moves and linear FMC (well, not exactly linear, but I didn't bother with insertions. Get the 3x3 stage sub-35 moves.

If I get a really nice scramble, something like 15+25+25 could be possible. I can always hope for that kind of luck...
Baian is also good at this. On some previous weekly contests, I know I've gotten around 80 moves and I think he got a 74 once with a very nice 3x3 stage but slightly worse centers than mine. Perhaps I should look towards pairing edges while finishing the centers.

Now, how do can you avoid OLL parity while solving centers? (How to recognize what is going on?) And what is the requirement for pairing edges an alternative way to change PLL parity?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 6, 2009)

I did 100 solves on the hi-games 5x5 today.

Best time: 1:00.06
Best average of 5: 1:05.94
Best average of 12: 1:07.67
Average of 100: *1:09.75*

Sub-70!


fanwuq: I see. I think it's mean of you to say that everyone on gelatinbrain sucks at 4x4, though... the vast majority of people didn't do a fewest moves solve anyway (it records movecount automatically when you do a solve), and for those who did I doubt anyone put a huge amount of time into it. My 4x4 "fewest move" attempts on gelatinbrain rarely go over 5-10 minutes, and none of the world-class FMCers have done attempts on gelatinbrain anyway. For OLL parity avoidance, just add in an extra slice move before you finish the 3rd center.


----------



## Faz (Jun 6, 2009)

5x5:

[14:14] -micro501- Faz's 12 Individual Times: 1:38.21, (1:24.61), 1:31.96, 1:42.46, 1:36.81, 1:35.76, 1:47.56, (2:00.94), 1:35.16, 1:28.94, 1:45.33, 1:35.22 
[14:14] -micro501- Faz's Average: 1:37.74, Best Time: 1:24.61 Worst Time: 2:00.94


----------



## Ellis (Jun 6, 2009)

Shock oil rant:

Okay... so I finally called around today and found a shop that sells shock oil. I've been wanting to get some for a while. Here are the improvements I've made in the first day of using it

*4x4: * (previous best -> current)
Single- 57.xx -> 54.48 (two 54's today)
Avg 5- 1:05.85 -> 57.75 (uhhh what??)
Avg 12- 1:11.9x -> 1:03.19 (yes that's an ~8 second leap in average)

*5x5:* My previous best average of 5 was 1:58.75. The first 5 solves I did with shock oil averaged 1:59.93.... pretty awesome for the first solves considering it was my second sub-2 avg of 5 ever. My previous average of 12 was 2:03.xx and now it's 1:59.76. I'm not sure what the best average of 5 was there, but I don't really care because I finally broke sub-2 of 12 and had a ~4 second improvement on my best average of 12. 

*7x7:* Previous best single was 6:59... I've been having an extremely hard time beating it. I did only 5 solves today for the weekly comp, and the average was 7:01, with a 6:41 and a 6:22. So that's almost a 40 second improvement on a single that I didn't think I was going to break for a while, and an average that was only a couple seconds off from it. The average improvement was also around 40 seconds.

*Conclusion:* If you don't have shock oil... please ask yourself why. This stuff is so awesome.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG. WTF just happened?

Average: 22.89 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.01
Slowest Time: 26.29
Standard Deviation: 02.37

Individual Times:
44) 20.92 D' R U2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 B F2 L' U F2 B' L' R2 D U2 B D' R' B2 D'
45) (15.01)  B2 R F2 U' R D' F2 R' D L' D' U' R D B' D2 F B2 U2 R' L2 U2 L R' D
46) 25.46 U2 F' U' R' U' D F' B' R D2 L2 U D B' R2 B' U' B' D L F2 U L' U' D
47) (26.29) B L' F2 B' L' B' D' L' U R' D' U' F2 B' U' R' F L2 U2 B2 R' B F D B'
48) 22.35 D R2 B R2 F' D2 L R' B2 U2 D R' U' R L2 B D U' F2 D R' U F' B' L
49) 25.47 L' U2 L F2 D' R2 B' R2 L' D U' B' D' F D L B U2 F2 L2 U L R2 F' B
50) 23.64 L' F' D B' F D' B R F R2 U2 L R B' R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R D R' F2 R2 U
51) 25.79 B R' B2 R B' U R' U2 L U' R2 U L2 D B R' L' B2 U' F2 B R L' U' R2
52) 23.45 D' R D' L R2 U2 R2 L' D' B' F' R' B' D' B2 R U2 R2 F U2 B D2 F2 L' U'
53) 20.33 U2 L' B D F D' U2 B L2 F' L R2 B2 D F2 L U2 F' R' F2 R' U' D B' F2
54) 22.75 B' R2 D F' B2 D R' L2 F L2 D' F U2 L' R2 F' R2 D2 R' B D F B2 D R
55) 18.75 F R F2 B U2 B' R2 L' F2 B' D' R2 F B R2 D' R B2 F' R' D R' U' B' F

The 15.01 is my new pb by 2 whole seconds, and my best average of 12 by 2.2 whole seconds.

This is awesome.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 6, 2009)

Average: 2:02.61
Standard Deviation: 5.88
Best Time: 1:45.76
Worst Time: 2:15.69
Individual Times:
1.	2:00.75	Rw B Fw F' D2 U' Fw L Rw R Dw Lw B Lw2 Rw' Fw2 R Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw Rw' Uw2 U2 F' L2 R Bw F D2 B' Bw' Dw' U2 B Bw2 F' Uw B2 L Lw D U B Fw F L Fw' F Lw2 B' Fw2 F2 Dw Fw R' Bw2 L R
2.	2:08.11	L Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Lw R' D2 L2 Lw F D Dw U' L R2 Bw Fw2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 R Uw' L' B Fw' Dw L2 R' D B' Uw' L2 Dw2 B' Rw2 B Fw' U2 B Fw' F' D Dw2 U2 L' F' Rw Dw Uw' B2 Fw' Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw' F2
3.	1:50.41	B' L Lw2 R B Bw' Fw' F2 L2 U' Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw2 F' L R Bw' R2 U Fw' L2 Bw' Fw D2 Uw2 U2 B' F Rw2 R Bw F' R' Bw' Lw2 R2 Dw2 F' Lw' Rw' U2 B Fw' F' Uw Rw' B D2 Dw Bw' U' B2 F' L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 F
4.	2:03.01	L2 B Bw2 Fw' D' U' Fw' Lw2 B Fw R B U Fw2 R2 Bw' L2 B' D' Bw Fw2 F' Lw R' D' Dw Uw' U2 Lw D2 L2 Lw R Uw2 R Uw' B D Uw2 U' F2 Dw' Rw R D Uw' F' Dw2 Fw2 D' B Bw' Fw2 F' Lw' Rw2 R Bw' Lw' Rw'
5.	2:02.70	Rw2 R D Uw' B' Fw' R B Bw2 F2 L Lw' Rw Fw F2 Uw Fw F Dw' B' Fw' F Dw Rw' U Fw2 U2 Lw' R U2 F' R2 Uw2 F' L D2 U2 Rw B Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw D2 U' Lw2 D Dw L' F2 Rw' R2 D' Bw' D' U Fw Uw2 R' Fw'
6.	2:05.26	Dw' Uw Rw D' Dw' Uw2 Bw Dw R' D Uw2 U' F U B Bw' F' L' Lw2 Fw' D' Bw2 Rw2 Dw' U Bw Fw2 F Dw' U2 Bw' Lw' R' D' Bw' Lw B2 R Bw2 Rw U' R' D' Uw' U' Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 Lw Dw B2 D2 Dw' U' L' Lw' Rw' R' F'
7.	2:10.88	Uw F' Rw' Fw F D B Rw' Dw' Uw B2 D' B' Uw2 R' Dw Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 L Rw' Uw Fw' D2 B2 L2 F U' Lw2 Bw L' Dw' Rw' Fw Dw' Bw2 F' Lw Uw2 Lw F2 R' D R2 Dw' Uw' R Fw2 U' Rw' R Fw' D2 Bw2 F2 Lw' B L Rw
8.	1:58.25	Lw Fw L2 Bw' F D' L Lw Rw2 R2 D' Dw Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw Uw B Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' F' L' Rw R2 B' Rw2 D Lw2 Dw Uw2 Lw Rw2 D Dw' F2 L2 D2 Dw' U Bw Fw F' L' Rw' Bw F Rw' Fw F L' Lw2 Rw' R2 B' D Uw2 Lw
9.	(2:15.69)	F' L2 Dw U2 L' Lw' Rw' R' Uw' L2 Rw R2 U2 R' B2 Uw L' Dw B2 Fw2 Lw Bw' Fw F Rw B' Bw Uw Bw Lw' B F' D' U' B' Fw U2 F2 L2 Uw Lw Fw' Uw L2 Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw Bw U' Lw F' L2 Lw' Rw R2 Bw Fw' R B
10.	1:57.57	U' Bw F' L' B2 Bw2 F2 R2 Dw Uw U' F' Dw' B' Bw F2 Uw2 Bw D' Dw Uw U2 Bw Fw' F U2 F L' D Bw' Rw' D B' Uw U R2 Dw' L2 Bw2 Fw U' B Dw Bw Uw U' B' Fw U' Bw Uw2 U L' U Bw Lw D2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2
11.	(1:45.76)	B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw' B2 Fw D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B' D L Rw2 R' Bw L Bw2 Fw Lw B' Uw' Lw2 U2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 R D B' Bw2 F Dw2 Uw U Bw' Fw2 Rw2 B R2 Dw B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Uw' L Lw Bw Fw2 F' Lw B2 Fw Lw' Uw2 U B' R'
12.	2:09.14	R' U Bw Fw' Dw' Bw2 Fw R' Bw2 Dw Fw' F L Lw2 B' Bw F2 L Dw2 Uw B Uw U2 Bw F' Dw' L2 B2 R B2 Bw2 L B Bw2 Fw L2 Lw Rw2 R Fw D Bw2 D' R2 B' Dw L' Lw' R Uw Fw2 F' D' Dw2 U F' L R2 B2 Uw'

PB average for 5x5. Haven't taken an average for a while


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 6, 2009)

[13:45:22] -micro501- Siraj's 5 Individual Times: 2:56.63, (2:44.76), 2:54.00, (3:26.12), 3:08.24
[13:45:22] -micro501- Siraj's Average: 2:59.62, Best Time: 2:44.76 Worst Time: 3:26.12

Megaminx.


----------



## Ewks (Jun 6, 2009)

Average: 16.77 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.13
Slowest Time: 17.89
Standard Deviation: 00.69

Individual Times:
35) (15.13) D2 L D2 U R2 U' R' F R2 F' D' U' F' U' F2 D' L' F2 U' D' F' L R D2 B'
36) 15.92 R' B D2 L U B2 R F R' L2 D L U B' D' B' D' L B2 D F2 B L' F' R
37) 16.33 R' D2 F' U2 D2 F2 L2 R B F L' F' U' D2 B' L R U B' U L' B' F' R2 U'
38) 17.43 U2 R' L' D U B U' D F' R B' L B F2 D' U2 L' B F' U' B2 R' B F2 R
39) 17.10 R B D' B' D' R U2 F' B2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B' R B L' R D2 U B' R2 U B
40) 15.71 R L2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 F' B' U B R2 F2 B' L2 R' U D F' D'
41) (17.89) L R2 F B2 U B' R U2 D2 F L' B' L' F2 B U2 B2 F L2 D F R2 F2 D R
42) 17.84 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' F D' B2 U' B F R2 L' D2 B' R B F U D2 F2 R2 U2 L'
43) 17.48 R F' L R2 F2 U' R' D2 R' B2 D' B R L D' R L U2 R2 B' U' F' U' B' U'
44) 16.77 D U' F2 R' D' R' B' R2 L' F' D' B' F L U' B R' D L R2 D' R U' R F2
45) 16.68 U' R B' F2 U2 D' B L F' L R B2 F2 L U2 D R U' F' D' L' U' R F2 L'
46) 16.45 L F' L2 U D' R' B2 F2 D' B R' F' U2 L F2 R B U' B' L' B 
U' R B' F

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I haven't been seriously cubing since I started high school in august 2008. I'm on a sumer vacation now so I have time to cube again and this personal best average just popped out of nowhere. There are quite a few awesome solves for me.

In the same session I got an amazing 2 move x-cross with really easy LL too bad I messed up my F2L with lock ups.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 6, 2009)

new pb average of 5!!!

Average: 11.36
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 10.27
Worst Time: 15.02
Individual Times:
1.	11.73	
2.	(15.02)	
3.	10.61
4.	11.75	
5.	(10.27)	
All Nonlucky!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 6, 2009)

Gparker said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa soccerking 555 posts. That's like between triple death (444) and the devil.
> ...



Because it wasn't full BLD and I happen to be at Accomplishments at the time.


----------



## Paradox (Jun 6, 2009)

New PB of 18.61 single. Not too bad considering that my average about a month ago was around 38. New PB average of 26.71 now.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

5x5 single: 1:49.99

First sub-1:50 (duh), YAY!


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 7, 2009)

I did underwater solves today and got a 14 on my first try. i didn't use a good cube though
this is the first time i have every tired this


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2009)

V cube 6 solves at the meetup today:

First ever solve: 8:30
2nd: 7:35
3rd: 6:32
4th 6:24
5th: 5:58

I'll get much faster. This was with a v-cube 6 that had only been solved about 3 times, and with no mods.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 7, 2009)

YES! Megaminx: 1:23.90


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 7, 2009)

Just generated my own algs for pretty much the first time. JaCube isn't really that hard. And the algs are shorter than I expected. Gonna start learning them I think.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 7, 2009)

First sub 15 average! Crazy!

I thought my first sub 15 avg would be around 14.99 or something because I've gotten sub 15.10 averages at least 10 times and my record was 15.01.. now I beat it.. big time..


Average: 14.69 sec.
Individual Times: 14.13, 14.67, 14.34, 17.19, 14.91, (11.41), 14.77, 14.55, 14.36, 14.97, (17.27), 13.00

only two sup 15s and they were 17 second solves! I hate that I get those sometime, usually a lot more often then in this average.. Nice 11.41 non-lucky with F perm as well


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 7, 2009)

5x5 avg of 12

Average: *2:02.36*
Standard Deviation: 7.88
Best Time: 1:50.19
Worst Time: 2:22.51


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel I can now confidently call myself sub-20.

Statistics for 06-07-2009 12:22:38

Cubes Solved: 100/101
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.30
Standard Deviation: 2.45
Best Time: 13.28
Worst Time: 25.71

PBs of 5 and 12 too 

5:
Average: 16.67
Standard Deviation: 0.50
Best Time: 14.00
Worst Time: 20.56

12:
Average: 17.45
Standard Deviation: 0.90
Best Time: 14.00
Worst Time: 19.16


----------



## Slash (Jun 7, 2009)

Statistics for 06-07-2009 18:50:53 

Cubes Solved: 200/200 
Number of Pops: 3 
Average: 18.95 
Standard Deviation: 1.98 
Best Time: 14.30 
Worst Time: 24.91 
Induvidual times:
...(times 1st-200th)...
OLL skips: 
5 
PLL skips: 
3 

3 of the OLL skips were manipulated.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 7, 2009)

After 2 hours of algorithm generating, and 59:06 minutes of solving, I finally solved the http://users.skynet.be/gelatinbrain/Applets/Magic Polyhedra/dodeca_f9.htm
1.1.10


----------



## Musje (Jun 7, 2009)

I just got my first sub 30! (and it was non lucky... 27.53!)


----------



## Novriil (Jun 7, 2009)

new average of 12 PB!  first sub-30 
28.79


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 7, 2009)

I just got my first sub 20 with one hand. It's a beast of a feeling.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2009)

3x3x3
U2 F2 B D2 B' U2 R F' D' L' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F B2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 L F
9.27 new PB single!!!!!!
Full step solve, but with very easy cases. Saw the full double X-cross solve during inspection, which helps tremendously.

I literally screamed "YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" The downside is, it's 12:41am and my roommate *was* asleep :-s

Still I'm so happy! Not my first sub-10, but definitely very fast for me!

Chris


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 8, 2009)

3:35.40 6x6 single. I want sub 3:30


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> 3x3x3
> U2 F2 B D2 B' U2 R F' D' L' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F B2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 L F
> 9.27 new PB single!!!!!!
> Full step solve, but with very easy cases. Saw the full double X-cross solve during inspection, which helps tremendously.
> ...



Very nice scramble, and VERY nice PB! Congratulations!


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 8, 2009)

New record! 23.02 Seconds!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 8, 2009)

Made just 3x3x3 OH new PBs  First time did 5 in a row and average is 2:22.03... also New single PB: 1:56.64

Btw I have very small hands  Difficult to do it


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2009)

D U L2 B' U' L R2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 R' U' L U' B' L2 R F R' F R2 B' F

XCross: R L2 F' D F
F2L 2: U y' L' U' L
F2L 3: y2 U R U' R' U' y' R U' R'
F2L 4: U2 R' U R
OLL: F U R U' R' F' U2

28 move speedsolve. And I popped and still got 9.00  That seems like a once in a lifetime solve too 

Edit: (something good  )

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 13.48
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 9.00
Worst Time: 15.96
12.62, 12.61, 12.63, 15.49, 14.05, 12.92, 15.72, 13.46, 12.63, 14.21, 13.30, 15.89, 14.16, 13.25, 12.76, 11.45, 13.51, 14.24, 13.64, 13.51, 15.43, 12.02, 15.30, 12.08, 10.61, 13.88, 14.23, 12.55, 14.53, 13.62, (15.96), 13.35, 13.48, 12.74, 12.93, 11.99, 12.90, 13.51, 13.49, 13.28, 15.38, 15.06, 12.93, 15.54, 13.09, 13.52, 14.05, 13.56, (9.00), 12.01

Also, I just noticed my first 3 times  Only two sub-12s =/


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 8, 2009)

4x4 single: *46.16*

Pretty good for a first sub 50  Smooth, easy solve but not lucky.. It came out of no where in a 1:00.30 average of 12 with only 4 sub 1s


----------



## Novriil (Jun 8, 2009)

HAHA  
omgomg
OH 3x3x3 single 1:14.44 !!!!!  Started with it just today. soon it will be yesterday (23:18 in our timezone) but still  SOOOOO LUCKY! LL skip  Why don't I get these lucky solves while 2-hand


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fanwuq: I see. I think it's mean of you to say that everyone on gelatinbrain sucks at 4x4, though... the vast majority of people didn't do a fewest moves solve anyway (it records movecount automatically when you do a solve), and for those who did I doubt anyone put a huge amount of time into it. My 4x4 "fewest move" attempts on gelatinbrain rarely go over 5-10 minutes, and none of the world-class FMCers have done attempts on gelatinbrain anyway. For OLL parity avoidance, just add in an extra slice move before you finish the 3rd center.



The way that 92-move solution got on there was that we were having a discussion here about how easy it was to beat the record there, and so Lucas decided to go and do a quick solve and break the record. I regret that I never took the time to do that too; now, fanwuq, you've gone and actually made it a challenge.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> The way that 92-move solution got on there was that we were having a discussion here about how easy it was to beat the record there, and so Lucas decided to go and do a quick solve and break the record. I regret that I never took the time to do that too; now, fanwuq, you've gone and actually made it a challenge.



Yay!!! Finally another 4x4 FMC solver! But you do so many events that I suspect that you would not have the time to do this often. I think Baian had a 74... who will be the first to sub-70? Perhaps I will write the solution down next time, but it would take at least twice as long.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 8, 2009)

Novriil said:


> HAHA
> omgomg
> OH 3x3x3 single *56.64* !!!!!  Started with it just today. soon it will be yesterday (*23:56* in our timezone) but still  SOOOOO LUCKY! *PLL* skip  Why don't I get these lucky solves while 2-hand



E: some changes  LOOK AT THE TIME!!!!  FIRST DAY ON OH AND SUCH LUCK!!!!


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 8, 2009)

[18:51:37] <+micro501> Siraj's 5 Individual Times: 2:55.24, 2:52.46, (2:49.23), 2:53.80, (3:27.10)
[18:51:37] <+micro501> Siraj's Average: 2:53.83, Best Time: 2:49.23 Worst Time: 3:27.10

Megaminx.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 9, 2009)

OH PB PLL skip: 54.90 
I was quite weirded out these few days. My OH a few weeks ago was ~2. I stopped it and it suddenly dropped to ~1:20. anyway I'm happy.

Edit: just got nonlucky PB sub 1 59.38. (all LH)

RH nonlucky PB 1:02.86

Somehow about half of all my current OH solve done today have been a J perm.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Whaaat!? PB average of 5. The 14.00 was a PLL skip, but the 13.11 was a nonlucky Sune+H perm.

Yay 

Statistics for 06-08-2009 20:15:36

Average: 16.30
Standard Deviation: 2.11
Best Time: 13.11
Worst Time: 21.18
Individual Times:
1.	15.80	F' U2 L R F L R2 B D2 F D B R' B2 U2 B2 F L R2 D' B2 U L2 R' D
2.	14.00	D L' R F2 L R2 D B F U F' R D' U2 B' R D B F' D2 U' F2 L' U R2
3.	19.09	L D2 L' R2 B' L2 D B2 U B F' U' B F' D2 F L' B F2 L R' D2 U2 B F'
4.	(21.18)	L' U2 B' L2 D U L2 B' F U' R U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' D2
5.	(13.11)	L2 R U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R U2 L' R' B2 D L2 D U' B2 L' F2 L2 R' D


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 9, 2009)

Average: 18.52
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 16.83
Worst Time: 25.44
Individual Times:
1.	17.86	L' R2 B F R2 D U' L' B L2 D2 F' U' B' F2 U' F' L D L'
2.	(16.83)	U2 F2 L2 D2 L R' B' F2 L' B' F L2 R2 B L D' R2 F2 D' U'
3.	(25.44)	B F R' D2 U' B' F' R2 D' L2 R F2 L F L U F L2 R' F'
4.	17.30	B2 L R' B' L2 R D U' F' D U2 L' D2 U' R' B L2 R' B2 D
5.	20.41	L' R' B U L D2 U2 B' D' U F D2 U L' R' U' L2 B U' R2

Yeah  All non-lucky


----------



## Novriil (Jun 9, 2009)

OH-ing again. 2nd day while OH.
Statistics for 06-09-2009 17:40:26

Cubes Solved: 15/15
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:38.13
Standard Deviation: 14.33
Best Time: 1:11.30
Worst Time: 2:01.89
Individual Times:
1.	2:01.89	L2 F' D U' R2 U2 L2 R B' F' U R' D' R U R2 D B F' R' F U' B2 F R'
2.	1:42.53	R2 U' B' F L U' F2 L D' L2 D2 U2 B' F2 R D2 U' B' U' L2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2
3.	2:01.83	B2 D' U' L R D U L' D' R B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L B2 L' B2 F' U' R' U'
4.	1:36.94	U B F' D B' F' D B2 R' D' F2 L' R2 D' U2 B' F D' L2 F U' B F' U L2
5.	1:53.19	F L2 R B' L2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B F' U2 B L' F' L R' F2 L2 R'
6.	1:17.78	L R U2 L F' L R2 B' L2 D2 L' B2 F L' R' D U L R' U' B' F U F' R
7.	1:32.52	B F U B2 U' B' D' U' B' R U B D L U L2 R' D B D2 L B F2 L B
8.	1:31.06	L R2 U2 F D' L R2 B' D U B R D2 U2 L' F' D2 B2 F2 R B U' R2 B' F2
9.	1:27.64	R D2 L R D' L D' U' R' D' U2 B' D' F L' R' B' F' R B L D U' R' U'
10.	1:38.52	B' U2 R2 F' R F U L F2 L B F' D U L' U' B U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F
11.	1:55.89	B D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 R D2 U' B2 F' R B' F' D U' B2 L' B D U' F' L
12.	1:34.05	U' F2 D2 B R D U' R' B' D2 U' B2 F' L' U L F2 L' R' D2 L2 B D' R2 U2
13.	1:31.97	D2 U F' L' D F R2 D U2 B F L2 R D' U' B L U' L' R B2 U2 B L' B
14.	1:34.89	U F2 U' R' U2 R D' U L' R B' D U2 R B' U B' R2 U' F' R D U R2 F2
15.	1:11.30	R D' F2 R' D B F2 D' U2 L R2 B' L' R B' L2 B2 F R B' D' F' R2 D2 U


Niceee  Times have improved comparing to yesterday...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > The way that 92-move solution got on there was that we were having a discussion here about how easy it was to beat the record there, and so Lucas decided to go and do a quick solve and break the record. I regret that I never took the time to do that too; now, fanwuq, you've gone and actually made it a challenge.
> ...



I did them every week last year. I've done a whole bunch of them. But I got tired of being the only one to do them, so I quit this year. Here's the best one of mine that I can find (78 moves):
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=96001&postcount=42


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2009)

Dunno if this is an accomplishment, but I'm pretty happy about it: Figured out 23 COLL algs intuitively on the bus today, only a handful are non-optimal. So I think I made up about 30 new algs in total - had more than one solution for quite a number of cases.

And I've made up my own system to identify all 40 cases, nothing special, nothing new, just an independent discovery, that's all 

Plus the other random COLL algs I've picked up over time, I probably know about 30 COLL algs now  Guess I should take the time to finish learning them after all.

Just a great feeling to be able to generate my own (usable) algs from my head instead of CE, ACube, CubeSolver, etc.  

I really think this is a very good exercise and experience for anyone who wants to be able to generate their own intuitive algs (oxymoron? ) and to understand the cube (_a lot_) better. That's what I experienced anyway. I got a really great sense of accomplishment because I made up my own algs for _more than half_ the COLL cases, which easily gives me the motivation to finish learning the rest of them.

I understood commutators a lot better. I found a very cool trick to turn 10 move conjugate-commutators into 9-movers, probably nothing new, but I was smiling to myself when I discovered it on my own. I figured out why there were 40 COLL cases. I figured out how to setup each case intuitively. I figured out how to identify each case.

Basically, I didn't discover anything groundbreaking that would benefit the cubing community in any way. But I went from only knowing that COLL was "this thing that solved LL corner orientation and permutation at the same time", to independently discovering more than half the algs, understanding how it worked, understanding why there were 40 cases, why there were 6 cases for each OLL except the double Sune case, coming up with my own recognition system, etc. It just feels like I developed the whole method on my own, and it feels great 

Anyone who's interested, give it a try.

Yeah it was a pretty long bus ride


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol, that is awesome. I made up one on my own once, but I don't really understand commutators really well. Should probably watch some videos on them some day.


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 9, 2009)

Just set a PB of 31:37 and have a new PB of 12

Average: 00:41.01 Best: 00:31.37
Avg. 5: 00:36.83 3 of 5: 00:37.60
Avg. 10: 00:39.56 10 of 12: 00:40.87

12:	00:39.98	
11:	00:38.76	
10:	00:34.87	
9:	00:39.18	
8:	00:31.37	
7:	00:37.62	
6:	00:32.57	
5:	00:52.04	
4:	00:47.40	
3:	00:41.84	
2:	00:50.58	
1:	00:45.93


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 9, 2009)

Statistics for 06-09-2009 22:17:12

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.62
Standard Deviation: 4.27
Best Time: 19.51
Worst Time: 39.75

My first ever average of 100. Not bad for me.

My left index finger is swelling a little though, because I used it alot on a really bad side of my cube.

Edit:

Cubes Solved: 113/113
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.61
Standard Deviation: 4.21
Best Time: 19.51
Worst Time: 39.75

Ok, I'm gonna stop now cause I can hardly to a U'.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally Sub 20 Average of 5. 
Then my times to get sub 20 average is 96 days ^^


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

New RH PB nonlucky: 52.18 yay.


----------



## blah (Jun 10, 2009)

My new "method": Fridrich-ZZ freestyle  And I'm gonna start practicing it seriously. I mean, BLD's already gone freestyle long ago, speedsolving should start getting freestyle too.

Average of 75: 26.xx
Best average of 12: 25.xx
Best single: 17.xx
(lost the raw data )

This is for OH by the way. Oh, and I used _strictly_ 2-look OLL, i.e. if I didn't have all the LL edges oriented, I would either do F R U R' U' y L' or R U y R U' R' y L' to get them all oriented, even if I knew the OLL alg. Why? To practice the COLL algs I learned yesterday


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 10, 2009)

Average: 19.19
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 17.17
Worst Time: 22.80
Individual Times:
1.	(17.17)	L B F D B' F2 L2 R D U F2 L2 D2 R U L' R D2 F L2 U L2 F2 R' B'
2.	(22.80)	B2 F D L U2 B' L' R B2 U F' R F' D' U2 F2 L' R U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' U
3.	19.66	F' L' D L' R' F U' L' U B F U R F2 U L2 D B D F2 L2 R2 D U R2
4.	19.53	D' B2 U R2 F' R' D' F L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L R2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 R' D B' U2
5.	19.42	R' B' D2 B F U2 R U' B D2 U F' L R D' L2 B' F D B2 L2 D2 B F R'
6.	18.76	D B L D' U L R2 F' L B' L' U2 L2 B F2 D L' R F U B2 F2 L' U' L
7.	18.28	D L R' B2 F2 D L R' D' B L' R2 B2 U2 F' D2 U' B D F U2 B' F D F2
8.	21.06	L' R F2 L' B' D2 U2 L2 R D2 R F2 L' R D' U2 F' L2 B2 L' D L R B' U
9.	17.31	U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' R2 D' U2 B' F' R D' F2 D L2 R D' U2 L R'
10.	19.83	L2 R2 B' F' D U' F' U B2 F' L2 B F L' R B F2 R' D F2 L' R D' U B2
11.	18.88	L' B F R2 B2 F D U' F2 U2 B F2 L' R' D2 U2 L B' R B2 D U2 R' F L2
12.	19.19	D F D B2 R B F2 U L R2 B' L' F L' B' D R U2 L' R' F' R F2 L' U

yay !!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes said:


> Average: 18.52
> Standard Deviation: 1.35
> Best Time: 16.83
> Worst Time: 25.44
> ...


Nice! You're getting better by the minute! Don't catch up with me now!


----------



## Zava (Jun 10, 2009)

10.15 Roux solve x)

B U' R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U F L' D' U' R F L B2 F U L' R' U' B' F' R
for scrambling, hold it as during a roux solve + y (so the left block will be on B)


----------



## Escher (Jun 10, 2009)

Super awesome wow!

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.91
Standard Deviation: 1.58
Best Time: 9.53
Worst Time: 16.79

no way am I posting every time, I'll just give a list of how often each came up
9: 2, 10: 2, 11: 10, 12: 15, 13: 8, 14: 8, 15: 3, 16: 2.

and in that:

Average: 11.25
Standard Deviation: 0.66
Best Time: 9.92
Worst Time: 13.10
Individual Times:
1.	11.45	D' L F2 D' L R U' L2 U R D2 U2 B2 F R2 D U' L' R F' L' R' F D' R'
2.	(9.92)	B' R B2 U2 R F D U' L B2 D2 L2 R' U' L2 R U2 F' D2 B2 R' D F2 L' B'
3.	11.94	B R' B L R B2 R2 B' U2 L' R B' F2 D2 U' L2 R' D2 U2 L' R' B' F D L'
4.	(13.10)	L' R2 F' L D2 U' B L F2 D2 U B R2 D2 F2 L' D' U B L2 B' F' D B2 F
5.	10.35	L R2 D U' L' R U R' B2 F R B F' R U L R D2 U F2 U B' F D2 U

which is a new PB I believe 

Also, earlier this evening I got an 8.95 full step:
D2 U' R' U2 B' F' U B' R' U R' B' F2 R B D2 U' R B' F L2 B' F2 U F2

Cross: z2 y U2 r U' r' L' D2
1st pair: R' U2 R
2nd pair: U R U' R'
3rd + 4th pair: y' R U' R' U2 y' R U' R2 U' R U2 R U R'
(U2) Sune and U perm

27 move f2l + 19 move LL = 46 moves and 5.13 moves per second, which is bloody ridiculous. I blame the LL at any rate, it was probably around 2s.


----------



## toast (Jun 10, 2009)

20.55 OH PLL skip


----------



## Gparker (Jun 11, 2009)

Breakdown of solve: 

Cross:

Cubes Solved: 10/10
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 3.09
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 1.56
Worst Time: 4.78
Individual Times:
2.97, (4.78), 4.53, 1.81, 2.75, 3.80, 2.55, (1.56), 3.05, 3.05

Comment: Not consistant, needs improvement

F2L average with cross not done:

Cubes Solved: 10/10
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.20
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 12.62
Worst Time: 15.81
Individual Times:
13.84, 13.78, 15.36, (12.62), 14.42, 13.64, 14.89, (15.81), 13.11, 14.56

Comment: Ok i guess.


Ill edit back with F2L with cross already done with no inspection

My last layer can very since i use 2look or 3look.

This is an accomplishment because im finding out what i need to work on!


----------



## Faz (Jun 11, 2009)

Escher said:


> Super awesome wow!
> 
> Cubes Solved: 50/50
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



Damn you Escher! Catchin' up to me huh?
*Does average of 50*
I haven't solved a cube for like a week.


EDIT:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 12.63
Standard Deviation: 1.90
Best Time: 8.83
Worst Time: 18.33

Heh. Not good. Hope to get low 12 average on the weekend.


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Damn you Escher! Catchin' up to me huh?
> *Does average of 50*
> I haven't solved a cube for like a week.
> 
> ...



Yeah... I am trying to  
I did about 280 solves that afternoon/evening anyway, I was super warmed up... (It's amazing what revision/exam period does to your work ethic )

I'm mostly just trying to cement my place in UK masters finals


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 11, 2009)

3x3 average of 12: *14.09*!!!

Average: 14.09
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 11.67
Worst Time: 19.39
Individual Times:
1.	14.03	U2 F' D' Uw F L R' D Uw' U2 B R' D U L Rw F2 L D Uw U2 Rw' R B' F' L Rw R F2 D' L D Rw' D Fw' Uw2 Rw B Rw' U'
2.	11.89	U' L R D' F' L R D2 U B R' B2 F L F D2 U2 B2 U2 R' B' R' U B U2
3.	16.42	B U' L' U2 L R' B L2 B R' F D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' L R F D F2 L2 R U
4.	13.39	D' L2 F' R' U L2 B2 D R2 F2 L R2 U' F2 D L2 D U2 F D' U' L' R F2 U'
5.	(19.39)	F2 U L2 R D U L R2 B F D2 U' L R' B2 F' L2 U2 B U' L' U' L F' D2
6.	14.08	D2 U2 R U2 R2 B D U B F2 L R2 F D R D2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B' D' U2 R'
7.	(11.67)	U' L2 R2 D B' D' B F D2 L2 U' B2 L D' U2 B U' B' L R' D' U2 B D' U
8.	17.08	R U' B F2 L' B R2 D' U' F D L R' B2 D U F' L2 R B D' U' L2 D' U2
9.	12.59	B' D' B F' D' L2 R2 F2 D B F2 R' U L R' D' U B' F' R F' L B2 R2 F
10.	11.76	D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' R F' D2 U L D R U' L2 B' L D' U' F2 L' D' U2 B F2
11.	15.67	D L2 D' U2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 B2 D' U' B R B' F D L' R B2 L' B' R2 U F'
12.	13.94	D B' F D' U L2 D B2 R D2 U' L B R2 D2 U2 L' R' B' F' U B' F2 L2 D'

It's crazy how fast I improve!! previous record was 14.69!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

First sub 20 average of 5- 19.54


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 11, 2009)

I finally got a sub1 2x2 solve...
0.98 super lucky...

video is in the video gallery.

scramble and solution too...


----------



## blah (Jun 11, 2009)

Finished learning all 28 non-Sune COLLs. Discovered 21/28 of them on my own. Have intuitive explanations for almost all of them (except a couple of the diagonal corner swaps, found these with ACube, it's _way_ better than CE for COLL). Anyone want a list? (of the explanations, not the algs, duh)

COLLs are really ridiculously easy to learn. Now that I've learned them, I really think everyone should too. Probably slows me down more than it speeds me up for 3x3x3 speed, but otherwise, I think it's useful for everything else - bigger cubes, smaller cube, OH, BLD - everything, really


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 11, 2009)

3x3: 15.94 
(14.07), 15.19, 14.82, 17.80, (18.54)

Yay. New PB average of 5. Yay for the weekly comp.!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 11, 2009)

blah said:


> Finished learning all 28 non-Sune COLLs. Discovered 21/28 of them on my own. Have intuitive explanations for almost all of them (except a couple of the diagonal corner swaps, found these with ACube, it's _way_ better than CE for COLL). Anyone want a list? (of the explanations, not the algs, duh)
> 
> COLLs are really ridiculously easy to learn. Now that I've learned them, I really think everyone should too. Probably slows me down more than it speeds me up for 3x3x3 speed, but otherwise, I think it's useful for everything else - bigger cubes, smaller cube, OH, BLD - everything, really



BLD? Probably only the ones that behaves like Y or J perms and the TuRBo commutators. For most of them, explanations would be obvious. I am interested in any algs you found with Acube.


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 12, 2009)

yay!! *sub 19* avg of 12..

Average: 18.84
Standard Deviation: 2.11
Best Time: 15.88
Worst Time: 21.84
Individual Times:
1.	16.06	D2 U2 L2 D L' U' B2 F2 L' R2 B2 D B' F2 U' R2 U2 L R2 D' U2 F L' R' U'
2.	21.70	L' R' B2 F2 L2 D' U' L' R' D' F' L R2 F' L R2 B' F' D' B' F' D B' D2 U
3.	16.27	B' L' D' U2 B2 F' U2 B' F U' B2 F2 D B2 F' D' B2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B' D L'
4.	(21.84)	U' F2 D2 U' R' F2 R' U' F2 R U2 L' R' B2 F L R2 B' R B D L' R B F'
5.	19.44	U2 L' D' L2 F' D2 B2 D R2 B F' R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 U F2 R U L2 R2 D2 B
6.	21.14	D2 U2 B' D' F' R' U B' R' B R2 B2 F' L2 B F' L2 B' U2 L2 R2 D2 B D U'
7.	20.52	R' D2 F L2 D' U2 F D' R B F L2 U' B2 D' U L2 R' B F2 L B F2 L' R'
8.	20.38	L U2 R2 B2 D L' B D2 U' R' F D' U' F' L2 R2 F' L2 D' F2 D' L' F D2 L
9.	(15.88)	D' B' D F' R' D U L2 R F R2 U' L D2 U2 B' D' R' D U2 B D2 F' L D'
10.	16.47	B' R D2 U' F' L D2 U B' F D2 F L R' D R' F' D' U2 R2 F' D2 U' B' D
11.	19.77	B U2 F2 U' B' F' D' R U L B L' R2 D B' D U' B2 F U F' D' U' R U'
12.	16.66	B2 L' F D' U2 L' B2 L' B2 L' F' L B D R2 B' D' U2 B U L2 R' D L' F'


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 12, 2009)

new PB avg. 12

10.23	
14.96	
16.92	
15.91	
14.71	
15.67	
17.18	
13.94	
15.76	
15.02	
16.98	
17.63	


AVG. 10/12 = 15.03


PB avg. 5 in there: 14.55


----------



## qqwref (Jun 12, 2009)

I did a 4x4 one-handed while holding my breath in 2:50.08. Stupid double parity


----------



## blah (Jun 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I did a 4x4 one-handed while holding my breath in 2:50.08. Stupid double parity



UWR?  (too short)


----------



## qqwref (Jun 12, 2009)

Who knows. I doubt anyone else has tried it before.

neroflux wanted me to do fapoh 4x4 + hold breath but I thought that was a bit too hard

I still haven't had a chance to do 4x4 or 5x5 underwater :|


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 12, 2009)

*YES!!!

2x2x2 SOLVED IN 0.67 SECONDS! 2/3 OF A SECOND!!!
HAHA YEAH!

SCRAMBLE: U F R U' F' U' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 R U' F' R U' F' U2

SOLUTION: y L' U L U

=D
*


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2009)

3x3x3 OH

Cubes Solved: 12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 29.86
Standard Deviation: 3.40
Best Time: 25.09
Worst Time: 37.41
Individual Times: 31.97, 29.27, 31.20, 28.30, (37.41), 27.77, (25.09), 28.38, 34.22, 26.48, 29.00, 29.19

Not rolling. Slower than PB by 0.38 seconds. Pretty satisfied considering that I haven't practiced in a while.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 13, 2009)

^^^How long have you been sub-30?


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2009)

8.07 

L' D' U F2 U2 L R F D2 R2 D U' L2 R D2 U B' F' R2 F2 L2 R U' F' U

z' R U' M' U' x R U2 F U' L' U L
U' R' U' R U R' r' U' r U R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U M U2 M U M2



yayuhz


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 13, 2009)

5x5 Average: 1:45.45
Standard Deviation: 2.29

Individual Times:
1.	1:44.11	
2.	(1:33.19)	
3.	(1:57.73)	
4.	1:43.56	
5.	1:48.67	

Not bad.


----------



## Faz (Jun 13, 2009)

Avg 50:


Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 11.89
Standard Deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 8.11
Worst Time: 16.34

Beat that Rowan!


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 13, 2009)

4x4 Average: 1:04.38
Standard Deviation: 2.94

Individual Times:
1.	1:07.80	
2.	1:00.62	
3.	1:04.72	
4.	(1:14.31)	
5.	(1:00.61)	

Getting better.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 13, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> 4x4 Average: 1:04.38
> Standard Deviation: 2.94
> 
> Individual Times:
> ...



you're back!?


----------



## sebastiaan (Jun 13, 2009)

cool,bty what is better for lubrication silicone spray or vasoline?


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 13, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 Average: 1:04.38
> ...



Coarse I am.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 13, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Leviticus said:
> ...



Yay!  Start making videos again  

Go Liverpool!


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah I will, but part of my camera broke


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 13, 2009)

yaaayy !! sub 18 average fo 5 (3x3)

Average: *17.23*
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 15.78
Worst Time: 21.81
Individual Times:
1.	18.84	U2 L2 R U2 F' L B' L' R U F L2 B F' R' D2 U2 B' F R' D2 U' B2 F2 L
2.	(15.78)	L' R' F2 D R' U2 B' F2 R B2 D L' R' D U L2 R B2 F2 D B' F' D U2 F'
3.	17.00	B2 R' U2 F D2 L R B2 D2 U2 B' F' U R U' B2 D F R2 D' U' B2 F2 L' D2
4.	(21.81)	L2 U L' R' B F' D' L' B' F2 D U B' D R2 D2 F2 L R2 D R2 B2 L B' D2
5.	15.86	R F D2 U L R' U2 R B2 U2 L' B D F L' F D U R2 B2 F2 L2 F' L' R2

yeah.. Im so happy


----------



## Escher (Jun 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Avg 50:
> 
> 
> Cubes Solved: 50/50
> ...



Ugh... I can't go from a sub 13 avg to a sub 12 that quickly! Well done anyway, thats a very, very nice average. 8.11 full-step?
Lets keep in mind you still have a couple of months of cubing time over me


----------



## Faz (Jun 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Avg 50:
> ...



Yes, it was a full step  I think I had a 9 something pll skip in there. I challenge you to sub 12 avg of 50 by the end of........ August.


----------



## Escher (Jun 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yes, it was a full step  I think I had a 9 something pll skip in there. I challenge you to sub 12 avg of 50 by the end of........ August.



I'm totally accepting that challenge. My f2l is already around 7-8s, its my LL that slows me down...


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 13, 2009)

Pyraminx single and average PB, non rolling:

Average: 8.43
Standard Deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 5.56
Worst Time: 13.52
Individual Times:
10.94, 11.12, 8.55, 5.59, 6.11, 10.83, 9.86, (13.52), 6.81, (5.56), 8.59, 5.91

Edit:
Rolled
Average: 8.00
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 5.56
Worst Time: 13.52
Individual Times:
8.55, 5.59, 6.11, 10.83, 9.86, (13.52), 6.81, (5.56), 8.59, 5.91, 10.86, 6.94

Lucky solve!

Average: 7.71
Standard Deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 5.33
Worst Time: 13.52
Individual Times:
5.59, 6.11, 10.83, 9.86, (13.52), 6.81, 5.56, 8.59, 5.91, 10.86, 6.94, (5.33)

Best average of 5 was
Average: 7.10
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 5.56
Worst Time: 10.86
Individual Times:
6.81, (5.56), 8.59, 5.91, (10.86)

and session average:
Statistics for 06-13-2009 13:08:34

Cubes Solved: 22/22
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.63
Standard Deviation: 2.33
Best Time: 5.33
Worst Time: 13.52


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 13, 2009)

After 6 weeks of cubing:Cubes Solved: 12

Average: 50.99
Standard Deviation: 8.00
Best Time: 35.03
Worst Time: 1:01.97

INDIVIDUAL TIMES:

54.81
39.34 
01:01.97 
44.56 
58.81
57.38
48.94
51.48
54.33
49.95
35.03
55.22

the 35 seconds was 4-move cross, PLL skip and the T-shaped OLL


----------



## MistArts (Jun 13, 2009)

Scramble: U F2 L2 R U B' F2 U2 R' D' B2 D2 F' D2 U B2 D L2 D' L R' U B F2 R2

Solution: R' L F' B' L2 D' B U' B2 U R2 B2 D L' D' R2 D L D' U' L U B' U' B' U B U' L' (29)


My last three solves were: 35, DNF, 34


----------



## Gparker (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, i was doing an average of 5 with my type a that i dont use. After the first 5 sovles, it was a 17.33 average so i just kept going. Here are the results 

Statistics for 06-13-2009 17:49:38

Average: 17.83
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 13.53
Worst Time: 19.52
Individual Times:
1.	15.31	R' B L2 F' L R' B2 F2 D2 L2 F L R' F2 L R' B2 L R' B F2 L' U2 B' U2
2.	18.11	L' R' B' F' L U' F' L2 F2 R' B' F' U' R2 F' D U2 L R2 D U' B R' F' L2
3.	18.72	B2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 B' F2 R2 U L2 D2 R F' R' B' L' B' D2 B2 F' D'
4.	18.36	B2 F2 D R B2 F L R2 B F' D B' F' D' U2 B' F R2 D2 U' F D U F L
5.	15.53	L2 R' D' U' R' D2 U F2 D B' F D' B R2 D' U2 F D' F U' B' F D' B2 F2
6.	18.88	B' L' U' F' D F2 D2 U2 F' D U R2 B' F' L' D' B2 D' R2 F2 L' R F' D2 U2
7.	(19.52)	D2 R2 D' B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F R B' D2 U' L2 U' B' F U2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 R2 F'
8.	18.48	B2 F D2 U2 L' B' F' R F' R' F' L2 R D2 L2 U L D2 U2 B' F2 R' D F' U
9.	17.52	F' D F2 D2 B' F' D' U' L R' B L' U L F' R2 D' U B' L' F2 U B' F2 L2
10.	(13.53)	D U F U' R B' D U B R B' F2 L' B2 L U L2 D B2 L B F2 D U B'
11.	18.06	L F2 U2 B F2 R2 F' L R' U B F' L' R2 F L' U2 L2 R U R B2 D L' R2
12.	19.30	U L R2 U B2 F2 D' B U2 L' R' D' R' U B' R2 B R' B' D U2 B F' R2 U

Everything non lucky. No sup 20's!! When i get my creative vado the first thing i will record is a sub 20 average of 12. 

BUT YAY SUB 18!!!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 13, 2009)

I got two more sub 50 4x4 solves  48.xy and 49.xy 



First sub 50 was 46.16 though..



I also got my first sub 1 minute solve with DP  59.45

Yay


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 14, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1550

I am freaking out right now!!! A (somewhat )nonlucky sub-9 3x3x3 solve!!! 
After I skipped the last F2L slot and saw the antisune, my hands started to shake and I almost had a heart attack 
and then a U perm...zomg.

but..it could have been a 7.xx if I didn't have the pauses before the OLL and PLL, and I went full speed on the PLL... ah well, 8.64 is amazing!!


----------



## Faz (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice scheme sarah.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Nice scheme sarah.


white+orange and red+yellow are destined to be opposites.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 14, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I got two more sub 50 4x4 solves  48.xy and 49.xy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you are lucky, I had 8-9 OP and DP solves that were 50-52 before I ever got sub-50.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 14, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > I got two more sub 50 4x4 solves  48.xy and 49.xy
> ...



Wow. Maybe you're just unlucky  I did have a OP 50.xx before my first sub 50 though.. but then I got 46.16 a few solves later


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 14, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 9.67
Standard Deviation: 2.10
Best Time: 6.25
Worst Time: 16.58

Pyra.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 14, 2009)

New PB! nonlucky! with my favourite PLL: a J-Perm:

13.83	
B D' F2 D' F U2 L2 B' F' L B D B' D' B U2 F' D' U2 L'


----------



## Gparker (Jun 14, 2009)

I decided to try and find a speed cube of my 3 3x3s, my typa a and good storebought are really similar. Here are the results with a rolling average of 12:

Type a old:

Statistics for 06-14-2009 14:28:08

Average: 20.77
Standard Deviation: 2.18
Best Time: 17.72
Worst Time: 27.80
Individual Times:
1.	22.28	R' D U L R B' D' U2 L2 R' B U B2 D2 F' R U L' U' L' B' F' D2 U L
2.	(17.72)	B' D F' D2 U2 B F' L' R2 F' D2 R2 B' D L2 R2 F L R' B L2 U' B2 F U
3.	19.27	L' B' F2 R2 B D' U2 B' F2 U L F L U2 F2 D B2 R2 D L R2 U F D' U2
4.	20.56	F' U2 L' B L D' U' F L' B D U' B D' U' B2 U2 B D U' L' F2 L F2 L
5.	20.70	F U2 L' R' U B' L' R' B2 F2 L F' D2 B D' L R2 D U B2 F2 D U2 F' D
6.	20.98	R2 B D F2 L' B2 F2 L2 R' B R' U B2 F R2 U B' L R' D' U' B L' R D2
7.	21.16	D2 U B' F2 D U L R' F U B L' B' F' D2 U B' F' D2 F D' U B' L U
8.	19.02	D' B2 U' L2 R' F2 D L' R B' F D L2 R U R' B F' L F2 L D' U' F' L
9.	26.31	D2 U2 B' F2 R' B R' U2 L R2 B F L R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B F' L2 F' L U2
10.	18.12	D U B2 D' U2 B2 F R B' F R B' F' R' D2 R' D2 B F' L' R' U F2 D' U'
11.	(27.80)	B2 F2 L2 R' U' B' F2 U2 L' R2 B' F L' R F' U F2 D' L U B2 L R U2 R
12.	19.34	L R' U2 B2 F D2 U' F2 R D' B2 D' B2 D' L R D2 L' R' D U' R D R U2

comment: Good average! My type a feels good but it feels like its broken

Broken in storebought:

Statistics for 06-14-2009 14:38:52

Average: 20.36
Standard Deviation: 1.80
Best Time: 17.33
Worst Time: 22.91
Individual Times:
1.	22.42	U' F' D R' D B2 D' U2 B F' D B2 L B' F' L2 D U' R F' L2 R' D' B' F
2.	18.12	B F' U L2 U' B F2 U' B R2 F' U2 F' L B' L2 B2 F' U' B F2 D F' U' R
3.	19.17	L2 R' F' U L' R' F2 L2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 L2 U B L R2 B' R' B F' L'
4.	21.75	D F2 D U2 L D' U2 F L2 D2 R2 U' L R F2 U' L2 F2 U F' D B U2 L' F
5.	19.97	B F' D2 U2 L2 R F' D' B F2 D2 U2 B F D' U' F' D2 U B' F' L R2 D2 U2
6.	(17.33)	U' L U F D F' D2 L2 R' B U2 L2 R B2 F U2 L' B2 L R D U' R2 D2 U2
7.	18.52	D2 R2 B' F2 L' R' D U' B2 D L2 R' B2 F2 D B' F D2 B' F D U2 L R2 D
8.	(22.91)	B2 F D2 F2 R B2 F2 R' B F' R' U2 F D' F2 L B2 D2 F2 R' F R2 F' L2 F2
9.	21.23	D' L2 D F D2 B L2 D F' R' U' B F2 R' B' F' L' R2 D' B' D B F L R
10.	21.84	U F2 L R B' F L R2 U2 L' D2 U' B U' L2 F' U2 L R2 B' L2 R F' L U
11.	22.86	D2 B F' L U' B2 D' U B2 D2 U2 B2 L' B D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' F D2 U' F2 L
12.	17.72	L R' B F' L B D2 R B' F' D U' R B R2 B F D U L2 R' B U' L2 R2


Well, i guess i made up my mind. Storebought for my speedsube and i will loosen my type a for one handed. so yay!


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2009)

Two new personal bests! 
4x4 1:48.58
3x3 Oh 48.19
Both are non-lucky!


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 15, 2009)

Well look at that.

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.90
Standard Deviation: 2.23
Best Time: 11.50
Worst Time: 24.68

I wouldn't call myself sub-19 yet, but this is nice


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 15, 2009)

I BROKE MY 5x5 PB BY ~2:30 (of course, my first timed solve was 9:04.xx, but still)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 15, 2009)

UWR Mirror Blocks: 33.75


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 15, 2009)

Woot. (2x2 average of 12)

Statistics for 06-15-2009 18:27:27

Average: 4.62
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 2.88
Worst Time: 7.94


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 15, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> UWR Mirror Blocks: 33.75



Ehm.. People did sub 30 at competitions in Japan..

check this


----------



## Faz (Jun 16, 2009)

Borrowed Matt's 7x7 for a week (3rd day)

6:44.03 solve.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 16, 2009)

Average: 11.89
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 8.82
Worst Time: 14.46
Individual Times:
11.46, 13.40, 11.58, (8.82), 10.56, 12.01, 9.35, 13.35, (14.46), 12.21, 12.68, 12.29

hmmmm needs more sub 10


----------



## Gparker (Jun 16, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 11.89
> Standard Deviation: 1.18
> Best Time: 8.82
> Worst Time: 14.46
> ...



Wow! Sub 12 with Roux is pretty impressive. Heck, sub 12 with any method is amazing! Good job!


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, _now_ I would say I'm sub 19 

Statistics for 06-15-2009 21:10:11

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.82
Standard Deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 14.61
Worst Time: 25.68




BigGreen said:


> Average: 11.89
> Standard Deviation: 1.18
> Best Time: 8.82
> Worst Time: 14.46
> ...



BigGreen is pro. BigGreen. Is. _pro_.


----------



## Faz (Jun 16, 2009)

Update on 7x7: 6:25.37

EDIT: 6:07.00


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > UWR Mirror Blocks: 33.75
> ...


That's semi-official 

If I look at the Unofficial World Record List, I see the best time is 39.30, and my best time is 33.75. That's a UWR.


----------



## Zava (Jun 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



no, that's not.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 16, 2009)

Zava said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...


Then the times that the Japanese got at those competitions should be contributed to the UWR list too. As they aren't, I don't see them as UWR's.

I know what you mean, but in my opinion, when I'm on that list and there's a 1 to the left of my name, that means I have a UWR.

But if it really isn't, I can always go for the one-handed square-1 multiblind UWR


----------



## veazer (Jun 16, 2009)

I would like to challenge someone to read this entire thread. Then post said accomplishment on this thread.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Then the times that the Japanese got at those competitions should be contributed to the UWR list too. As they aren't, I don't see them as UWR's.
> 
> I know what you mean, but in my opinion, when I'm on that list and there's a 1 to the left of my name, that means I have a UWR.
> 
> But if it really isn't, I can always go for the one-handed square-1 multiblind UWR



..........................

The way most people use it, UWR means the best known time, whether in competition or not. You don't really have the UWR unless you have the best time you have ever heard of anyone getting. Just because someone didn't bother to submit does not mean their score is somehow invalid for an *unofficial* ranking.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know how the hell I did this, but:

*5x5 single:

1:38.31!*

Beating my previous PB by 12 seconds?

Non-lucky, or even easy. Just a great solve!
I'm happy


----------



## Berry (Jun 16, 2009)

First sub 30 solve 29.86 seconds. It was a lucky solve though so hopefully I will get a non-lucky sub 30 soon.


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.16
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 1.89
Worst Time: 6.11
Individual Times:
1.	2.17	F U F2 U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 U2
2.	2.58	R2 U R2 U' F' R U R2 F R
3.	3.34	U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' F2 U' F R'
4.	3.84	R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 F2 U R F
5.	2.76	U2 F' R U' F U F' R' U' F
6.	1.89	F2 U F2 U2 F' R U R' U R'
7.	2.45	U F2 R' F2 U' R F2 U' F' U'
8.	6.11	R F2 R F2 U' R F' U2 F' R
9.	2.22	U R' F R U R F' R' F' R
10.	3.81	U F2 R U' F' U2 R U2 F R2
11.	4.81	R F R' U F2 U F2 U' R' F
12.	1.98	F' U F' U F2 R U F' R2 F'

And I don't even know full CLL!
Eaaaaaaaaaaaasy scrambles.

PS: on camera


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ...



Nice scrambles 


3.11, 3.22, (5.84), 3.25, 2.56, 3.11, (2.53), 5.00, 3.05, 4.09, 3.30, 3.50 = 3.55

with a sub 3 RA of 5! 2.91!!!

Craaaazy.


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, it was a reaaaally easy set of scrambles.

EDIT: I won't count it as a pb average. After some discussion in IRC, I learnt that the scrambles are 1 move too short to be legal. Maximum 2x2 move count = 11.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, it was a reaaaally easy set of scrambles.
> 
> EDIT: I won't count it as a pb average. After some discussion in IRC, I learnt that the scrambles are 1 move too short to be legal. *Maximum 2x2 move count = 11*.



Could someone explain this to me, I think it should be "*minimum* 2x2 move count = 11", right?


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

Maximum number of moves needed to solve a 2x2 is 11.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Maximum number of moves needed to solve a 2x2 is 11.



Oh, now I get it. Still, shouldn't you say "maximum # of moves needed to solve 2x2=11, therefore minimum scramble length = 11?

It will stop alot of n00b questions.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Maximum number of moves needed to solve a 2x2 is 11.



But like we told you, WCA uses random state, which is different from random moves. So even if you are using 11 moves scrambles in CCT, it is still insufficient.

Also, I tried them for fun:

(10:24:34 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 3.00, 3.08, 3.50, 3.31, 2.55, (1.65), 2.16, 3.59, 2.36, (3.91), 2.91, 2.15
(10:24:34 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 2.86, Best Time: 1.65 Worst Time: 3.91

8th was EG:

z' U' R2 U' R'
U2 R' F R2 U' R2' F R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Maximum number of moves needed to solve a 2x2 is 11.
> ...



Forgot about that part. Now I'm happy I get it!


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 17, 2009)

*Statistics for 06-16-2009 23:59:04*

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.89
Standard Deviation: 1.90
Best Time: 15.00
Worst Time: 23.06

Whew, finished just in time. I'm trying to do an average of 100 per day...


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Whew, finished just in time. I'm trying to do an average of 100 per day...



Are you serious? Or crazy?

That is alot of solves!


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 17, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Maximum number of moves needed to solve a 2x2 is 11.
> ...



Is this true for 2x2? Last I checked it was not.


If it is true, then there are going to be 2x2 scrambles like "L U" or "B U2 R" or something like that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 17, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> If it is true, then there are going to be 2x2 scrambles like "L U" or "B U2 R" or something like that.



Yep, but the chances of that happening are small.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, there ARE going to be scrambles like that.

I proposed that we discard all positions that are too close to solved (on all puzzles that can be optimally solved, anyway), but nobody listened.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Yes, there ARE going to be scrambles like that.
> 
> I proposed that we discard all positions that are too close to solved (on all puzzles that can be optimally solved, anyway), but nobody listened.



Doesn't that mean that realistically speaking, both WR singles and averages _should_ be considered null and void since those scrambles were implemented?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

No there aren't, because they only use F R and U moves.

As for the UWR discussion, I guess I was wrong, maybe I interpreted it incorrectly because I really wanted the UWR.

Ah well, I'll just change the accomplishment to: New PB Mirror Blocks: 33.75


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there ARE going to be scrambles like that.
> ...



Uh, no. The distribution of scrambles is almost exactly the same now as before; it's just that before we got to the random position with 25 moves, whereas now we got to the random position with as few moves as needed. The important difference is that now it is easy to tell when solves are ridiculously easy, whereas before you wouldn't know until you did the scramble. Since we're using optimal scrambles already (or should be) it would not be at all difficult to simply remove the really short ones.

Incidentally, I DO think that many of the fastest 2x2 single times should be removed, as they were achieved on 4-move scrambles and are thus representative of the competitor's luck rather than their skill/speed. I really don't like the concept that the 2x2 WR is so low that it is literally impossible to get it on any scramble that isn't extremely lucky. Of course, we could just eliminate the 2x2 single category, but I think that would be even less likely to be accepted.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

16.82 with ZZ!

Scramble: F' U F' U2 B F2 D L B D U R D2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L D F D' L2 U2

I like ZZ. I have been practising it for an hour now, and already sub-17


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

6:54.19 - 7x7 average of 12


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 17, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > If it is true, then there are going to be 2x2 scrambles like "L U" or "B U2 R" or something like that.
> ...



Not too small. Odds of a scramble of 4 moves or less are 1/1646. There were 93 competitions with 2x2 last year, each of which must have had at least 5 scrambles.

It's not something that will happen every day, but it's something that will happen every year or two (especially if the number of competitions continues to increase). The problem is that when it does, having some knowledge of the scramble changes from being irrelevant to a huge advantage.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes!
First 5 solves of today:

Average: 18.34
Standard Deviation: 0.79
Best Time: 17.22
Worst Time: 21.70
Individual Times:
1.	17.92	B' D2 U' L D2 R D2 L2 B2 L' F R B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R'
2.	19.44	U' B' L F2 D2 L' D' L R2 U2 L2 R B' F U2 L2 R' B' R2 D'
3.	(21.70)	D2 U' B' F' L' F2 L2 F2 D2 U B' R' D2 U2 F U' B2 D2 U2 R
4.	17.66	U2 L' D L B2 F' L D F2 L R' U2 B2 F L' R' U' R' D L'
5.	(17.22)	L R U' F' U' B' F D U B2 F L2 U2 L' B2 F D' U B2 F


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes!
First 5 solves of today:

Average: 18.07
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 14.34
Worst Time: 20.28
Individual Times:
1.	(14.34)	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (-3,3) / (-3,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-1,3) /
2.	18.18	(0,3) / (-3,-3) / (4,5) / (2,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (2,4) / (-5,2)
3.	19.03	(-2,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (-1,3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (2,1) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (3,4)
4.	17.00	(0,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (1,3) / (5,5) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (2,1) / (2,3) / (4,3) / (5,0) /
5.	(19.75)	(0,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (4,3) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (-3,3)


----------



## Escher (Jun 17, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Yes!
> First 5 solves of today:
> 
> Average: 18.07
> ...



You beast...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 17, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Yes!
> First 5 solves of today:
> 
> Average: 18.07
> ...



lol, we should race next time ^^


----------



## Escher (Jun 17, 2009)

Umm. Wow.

Average: 10.24
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 9.48
Worst Time: 14.00
Individual Times:
1.	10.76	D L U L2 D2 U2 F L' F' R U' B' L R B F' L' D L2 R' B2 F R' D2 L'
2.	9.65	D2 U2 F' D2 R2 D' U' F' L R2 U2 L R2 B' F D U2 B F' D2 F L' R D' B
3.	(14.00)	B' L R B' L F2 D' U2 B D B2 D' L' F' U' L2 R U' R D2 U' B' F' U R2
4.	10.30	L2 B' F R2 B' R' B F2 U2 L' F D' B D2 L' U2 B2 L' U' F D2 L' R2 B' U'
5.	(9.48)	R' F' U B' D' U' L2 F' D' U2 R2 U2 B2 F' D L2 F2 L R' F2 L' U F D2 U


Whole average was:
Average: 12.19
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 9.48
Worst Time: 15.95
Individual Times:
1.	10.92	D R2 B2 F2 U' L' R' D U L R2 D' U L' R' B2 F D' B' D2 U2 R' U2 B' D
2.	10.76	D L U L2 D2 U2 F L' F' R U' B' L R B F' L' D L2 R' B2 F R' D2 L'
3.	9.65	D2 U2 F' D2 R2 D' U' F' L R2 U2 L R2 B' F D U2 B F' D2 F L' R D' B
4.	14.00	B' L R B' L F2 D' U2 B D B2 D' L' F' U' L2 R U' R D2 U' B' F' U R2
5.	10.30	L2 B' F R2 B' R' B F2 U2 L' F D' B D2 L' U2 B2 L' U' F D2 L' R2 B' U'
6.	(9.48)	R' F' U B' D' U' L2 F' D' U2 R2 U2 B2 F' D L2 F2 L R' F2 L' U F D2 U
7.	(15.95)	F2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 D U B' U2 R D L2 R' D' L2 U2 R B' R F L' R' B D2
8.	12.04	D' F2 R U2 L F2 U2 B R U' B' F D2 U R' B' F D' U' R' F2 L' B F L
9.	13.58	U2 B' F R' B F L R' B D2 U R B2 D2 U2 L' R2 U L2 R2 F' L' R2 D2 R'
10.	14.65	B' D U' B2 U' F2 L2 U B F' U B2 L' B2 F L2 F2 R D2 U' R' B2 L R2 D
11.	13.83	L D2 U2 B' D' U' F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' L2 R2 U L R2 U' R2 B F2 D' L' R'
12.	12.16	F D' R2 D' U2 B' L' F2 D' U F2 R2 B' F L' R B' U B F2 L B' F D U2

I got so nervous after the second sub 10, I just messed up everything after it...
All of these are non-lucky 
I'm still in shock. Wow.

EDIT: Dealextreme Type C FTW.
After the first 5 solves, it was 10.66, and i was spazzing out like no other. Then I got that second sub 10, and i went a bit crazy


----------



## keith_emerson (Jun 17, 2009)

First sub-45 for average of 10!

Total Solves: 10
Total DNFs: 0
Average: 44.05 sec.

Fastest Time: 39.19
Slowest Time: 49.27
Standard Deviation: 03.70

Individual Times:
1) 48.58 B2 L2 R' F U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R L U' L2 D L2 R' D2 R' L2 U' D F U B2 F'
2) 49.09 L R' F' R F2 D B2 L' R2 D' B U' B' U2 R' F' B' R2 D' L B2 U' D2 R' D'
3) 39.19 D2 U' R2 D2 B R' L' F B R2 B R' U B' U' D L' D R2 U F' D' L2 U F'
4) 42.52 B2 F' L' U' R B2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 U' L R' B F L D B' L F' B2 R' F' L2
5) 43.62 U' B2 R2 L' B L' R F' L U' L D B2 R' U D2 R' L' D2 B U F B2 D U'
6) 42.63 R U2 D' F' R2 U2 F2 B L' D' B' U2 R B2 R' U D2 B2 U D2 R2 U' R' D2 B2
7) 40.72 R' D F2 R B D B2 L' F' U B2 D F L2 R B' U2 F B R B' D F2 R' F2
8) 49.27 D L' B' R D' R L D2 F D B' F2 U' R' L F' B2 L2 B L2 R B' L' B2 R
9) 40.77 L2 F B' U' R2 B D2 L R B' U2 B2 U F' D2 B F U2 L R' F B' D' F2 R'
10) 44.09 D' F' R' L' D' R B L2 F' L2 U' D2 B2 L' F U L' F L' B L2 D' F B L


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just solved my first Gelatinbrain puzzle! 

Puzzle: 1.2.1 (Megaminx with vertex turns)
Time: 1:24.04 (as in 84.04 minutes, not seconds)
Moves: 731


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2009)

New pb average of 12 - Rolling average of 19 solves

[12:04] <Faz> .stats Faz 
[12:04] <micro501> Faz's 12 Individual Times: 9.97, (9.06), 10.31, 11.52, 11.5, *11.91, 9.3, (15.8), 9.72, 10.06*, 12.15, 12.02 
[12:04] <micro501> Faz's Average: 10.84, Best Time: 9.06 Worst Time: 15.80 
[12:04] <Faz> yes!!!!!!!!!!
[12:04] <Faz> cmon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bolded are 10.53 avg of 5


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

Average: 4.14
Standard Deviation: 0.12
Best Time: 2.80
Worst Time: 6.48
Individual Times:
1.	(4.48)	F2 U' R2 U' F U2 R2 F R2 U' F R
2.	4.11	R U F' U F2 U F' U R U' F' U2
3.	4.30	U2 F' U' R' F2 U' F' U F2 R2 F' R
4.	(2.80)	U F' R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U2 F' R2
5.	4.00	U' R2 F' U' R U R F R' F R U'
Hehe 

Edit:

Average: 13.97
Standard Deviation: 0.18
Best Time: 13.30
Worst Time: 16.48
Individual Times:
1.	13.95	U B' U' L2 B R2 F' L D R2 B' L B R' D' B' L' R2 D U B' D U L D'
2.	13.75	U' L' R' D' U2 F2 R D B2 L2 B' L' D2 F L2 R' D' U' B D U' F2 D R B
3.	(16.48)	B' D U2 L B D U2 L2 R U2 L' F' U F' L R' D' L2 F2 L2 R' F' D' U F
4.	14.20	B2 F D B' F R F D2 B L' R2 U2 B2 F D2 U L2 R' B' F D F D U' L
5.	(13.30)	U L2 B2 L' R' D2 L' U L2 D U B F2 L' D' F2 L2 R' D' B2 F' U B D' F


----------



## TMOY (Jun 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 5.	4.00	U' R2 F' U' R U R F R' F R U'


2.31 for me on this one, 
Spoiler:
y' L' U L' U L2 U'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

TMOY said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 5.	4.00	U' R2 F' U' R U R F R' F R U'
> ...


Yeah, I found that one too, after the solve. What I did was:

y U R2 U R2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U'

Then I found that with a little more monkeying around I could force an LL skip. Too bad I didn't see that in the average. Would have got me sub-4


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 18, 2009)

[20:20] -micro501- rachmaninovian's 12 Individual Times: 23.08, (33.36), 26.25, 30.09, 21.40, 29.16, 22.53, 25.96, 30.05, 22.40, 29.77, (18.83) 
[20:20] -micro501- rachmaninovian's Average: 26.06, Best Time: 18.83 Worst Time: 33.36

corners first. without orientation of midges..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I'm sub-40 now.

Cubes Solved: 20/20
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 38.50
Standard Deviation: 8.92
Best Time: 21.69
Worst Time: 58.27

Square-1

(1,2) (0,6) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (3,4) (3,0) (-3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,2) for 21.69


----------



## Carrot (Jun 18, 2009)

ohhh... I have something to tell also xD

I did 5,40 average of 100 on pyraminx today =D my second average of 100 xD

btw. anyone who knows what Gregorz has done on average of 100?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 18, 2009)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Average: 21.12
Standard Deviation: 3.33
Best Time: 14.69
Worst Time: 28.12
Individual Times: 19.49, 24.08, 20.36, 20.73, 23.83, 19.16, 23.49, 14.95, 25.19, 20.50, 21.44, 22.88, 20.04, 22.42, 23.86, (28.12), (14.69), 19.59, 19.01, 25.80, 26.27, 18.32, 19.78, 19.88, 16.05, 15.51, 25.44, 19.92, 21.03, 21.70

With a rolling...

Average: 18.05
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 15.51
Worst Time: 19.88
Individual Times:
1.	18.32	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (2,4) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,3)
2.	19.78	(0,0) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (4,1) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) /
3.	(19.88)	(0,5) / (0,-2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,5) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (3,0)
4.	16.05	(0,2) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (-5,2) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,4) /
5.	(15.51)	(0,6) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,4) / (5,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-5,3) /

... which is a PB.

(Also, 19.91 average of 12 in there too )


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Average: 4.14
> Standard Deviation: 0.12
> Best Time: 2.80
> Worst Time: 6.48
> ...



3.28, 1.72, 3.41, 2.41, 1.08 = 2.47
solutions(highlight) 2 LL skips and an EG
1. z' y2 R' U' F2 R2 
R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R U2

2. x y' R U' R' U2 R' U R

3. y x R U R2 U R
U R2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 (EG)

4. x' y U' R' U' R'
U F' R U R' U' R' F R U

5. x y2 U' R U' y R U2 R'


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> 3.28, 1.72, 3.41, 2.41, 1.08 = 2.47
> solutions(highlight) 2 LL skips and an EG



I got a couple of the same solutions  Missed the 1.08 somehow though... 

Average: 2.68
Standard Deviation: 0.29
Individual Times:
(3.53), (2.22), 2.99, 2.30. 2.76


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 18, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1550

computer 4x4x4 in 1:18.74 using blehblehbleh reduction

stupid DP...the 3x3x3 part was about 30 seconds


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 19, 2009)

w00t!

3x3: 15.83
17.81, (18.84), 15.70, (13.94), 13.97


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 19, 2009)

I finally learned all the (no parity) PLLs for square-1. Baum method ftw 

Average~40


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2009)

4:32 6x6

I'm a noob.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 19, 2009)

I got an 11.63 mean of 10 on the Heise 3x3 sim ^_^

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Michael+Gottlieb


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 19, 2009)

new pb single.. 
13.33	F R B F2 U B2 F D F U F2 U B' D U R U B2 F L' R' B F2 R D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 19, 2009)

not really an accomplishment, but i havent cubed in exactly 1 month and forgot a lot of oll algorithms, i just did an average of 12 (keep in mind that my previous best from about 35 days ago, was 23.16 avg of 12) ... i just think its weird how i got one of my best avg's of 12 after 1 month absent and forgetting olls

Statistics for 06-19-2009 11:11:29

Average: 23.53
Standard Deviation: 2.35
Best Time: 20.85
Worst Time: 41.70
Individual Times:
1.21.54	D2 L2 B F D' U F L R2 U' F2 L' R' B2 F D' U2 L' R F' U2 L2 U L2 R
2.21.33	B F' D2 R2 D' B F2 L' R2 B L2 B' D' U2 F D2 U2 L2 F' U F2 R B2 D' U2
3.24.83	R F' D2 R' F2 R B2 F2 L' U2 B U' B F L' R2 D' B' F D2 U L2 U' F' D
4.(41.70)	L2 D' R' D2 U' B' L2 D' L R' F R2 U L2 U L U' B' F L' F2 D' U' L B2
5.22.32	R2 B' F2 L2 U2 R D2 F' L2 R' U' R' F L2 D U' L' D L2 R' B L' R2 B R'
6.(20.85)	R2 F L' D' U R' B2 L R D' F' L R2 F2 R2 B' F L B2 L R2 D2 F' D2 U'
7.26.14	R' B D' U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 D B' F2 D2 U' F R2 D U2 B' F D' L2 U L
8.27.86	L2 R U B2 F2 D' B2 L' U R' F' R' B' F L2 D U2 R U2 F L R' D' B' F2
9.22.37	L R B' L' B' F' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R B2 D2 B D U' R' U L2 R B' F2 D' R
10.26.14	D' L2 D U' B2 R' B U' B F L B2 F D2 B2 L' D U L2 R U2 L' B' F2 R'
11.21.59	L' R F' R B R' B' F' R' U' F R' D R' U2 L R F R2 U L U' B' F2 L
12.21.13	F' R F2 L R' F2 U' R B2 L' R' B D' F2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 L


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 19, 2009)

First sub 20 rolling avg of 12 (19.70)

I'm finally getting sub 20s more


----------



## blah (Jun 19, 2009)

35.20 PLL time attack caught on tape.

Trying for sub-Nakajima 

Edit: 34.92 new PB! Not on tape though


----------



## Darshen (Jun 19, 2009)

Woo may not sound very good to you guys but to me its an acomplishment because I've only been cubing for about 1 month.
Fridrich method: F2L/ 2-look OLL/ Full PLL

PB 3x3: 42.16 seconds
PB Avg. 3x3: 1:08.08 seconds

Down from: 50.75 seconds
Avg: 1:11.18 seconds

Did I mention WOO


----------



## Raffael (Jun 19, 2009)

Today I improved my 6x6 avg from 7:56.36 to 6:52.89 
It was my first average of 5 since december


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2009)

13.72 3x3x3 average of 100  my old PB was 14.02


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 19, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 13.72 3x3x3 average of 100  my old PB was 14.02



Simply amazing! :O Can i ask for the best single, avg. of 5 and avg. of 12?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 13.72 3x3x3 average of 100  my old PB was 14.02
> ...



I used cubetimer, so I'd have to manually find the best avg of 5 and 12 :/

12.29 13.74 14.07 14.99 13.79 13.44 14.07 13.49 13.32 13.91 14.19 13.63 11.96 *11.49* 12.80 13.79 14.32 13.60 13.82 11.77 14.53 13.65 12.58 14.32 13.66 14.60 14.58 13.50 13.46 14.85 14.18 12.63 13.16 14.46 13.88 13.68 13.85 13.55 14.07 14.33 13.26 13.69 13.88 14.10 14.38 13.49 11.88 14.78 13.99 12.85 14.02 12.52 13.57 13.08 12.90 14.22 14.94 14.35 14.05 12.13 13.83 13.13 13.27 14.21 13.93 13.72 14.39 12.46 14.72 14.10 13.96 13.40 13.40 13.35 14.53 14.18 14.60 11.90 14.52 13.54 14.82 13.99 13.60 14.88 14.32 13.57 13.66 12.79 14.04 14.05 13.55 13.88 12.55 12.79 14.75 13.60 16.72 14.46 14.30 12.85


----------



## qqwref (Jun 19, 2009)

Hang on, I have a program I wrote to do this, thanks for posting the times with no commas or anything:

Best time: 11.49
Worst time: 16.72
Best average of 5: 12.797
Best average of 12: 13.192
Average of 100: 13.716 [this is 98/100 by the way, 13.72 is the mean of 100]


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Best time: 11.49
> Worst time: 16.72
> Best average of 5: 12.797
> Best average of 12: 13.192
> Average of 100: 13.716 [this is 98/100 by the way, 13.72 is the mean of 100]


thanks! 
yayyyy 13.19 is a new pb avg12


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 19, 2009)

I set a new personal best on 4x4, 1:41.13


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 19, 2009)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Average: 20.54
Standard Deviation: 3.46
Best Time: 14.12
Worst Time: 27.60
Individual Times: 21.02, 18.86, (27.60), 19.94, 17.14, 22.64, 15.90, 16.21, 25.94, 22.36, (14.12), 23.21, 17.17, 16.29, 22.34, 22.31, 24.55, 24.00, 19.37, 19.52, 20.84, 19.81, 24.19, 15.58, 22.60

Average of 12 PB:

Average: 19.32
Standard Deviation: 2.91
Individual Times: 19.94, 17.14, 22.64, 15.90, 16.21, (25.94), 22.36, (14.12), 23.21, 17.17, 16.29, 22.34

Average of 5 PB:

Average: 17.76
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Individual Times: 19.94, 17.14, (22.64), (15.90), 16.21


----------



## blah (Jun 20, 2009)

It's not my PB, but I think the SD is the most ridiculous one I've accomplished in some time.

RA of 12 for OH.

Average: 25.13
Standard Deviation: 3.02
(17.48), 26.04, 29.12, (30.07), 26.77, 21.07, 20.64, 27.36, 21.99	, 27.84, 22.71	, 27.80

I don't know what to make of this. Half the solves are well under 25 and the other half are well above :confused:


----------



## Ellis (Jun 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> But if it really isn't, I can always go for the one-handed square-1 multiblind UWR



HEY!!! I've been working on that.... don't steal it away from me now!


----------



## dChan (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, well, been really busy with school and all but finally got around to do another OH average. I had 18.48 earlier in the day so I decided to go back and do an average of 5. After getting the 19.64 I decided to complete an average of 12 and got my new PB average of 12.

Statistics for 06-19-2009 22:12:25

Average: 24.78
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 19.64
Worst Time: 28.99
Individual Times:
1.	26.21
2.	27.55	
3.	(19.64)
4.	25.83	
5.	21.82
6.	24.08	
7.	23.24	
8.	24.47	
9.	24.88	
10.	23.26	
11.	(28.99)	
12.	26.47	

Weet weet. Fail on the last two solves though. My hand sucks when it knows I'm going to get a PB.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 20, 2009)

6.99

D R U2 R' U F' U2 R' D' F' L' F2 D' F' D' R F2 D' F' L D' B U2 F2 R'

xy' U' F' U B
U' r2 U2 R U' R' U' r' U' M2 U2 R U' R'
CMLL skip
U' M U M U 
M2 U M' U2 M' U
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

special thanks to cubemania for 4 move first blocks


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2009)

wow...........................

EDIT: Solution not working?


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> wow...........................
> 
> EDIT: Solution not working?


i forgot the ' on y

.....i always forget a ' on something


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 20, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> 6.99
> 
> D R U2 R' U F' U2 R' D' F' L' F2 D' F' D' R F2 D' F' L D' B U2 F2 R'
> 
> ...



Haha, Austin you suck at writing out your solutions. I think this is the second or third time I've corrected one for you . The solution starts xy', not xy. That much should be obvious to anyone who tries this. *cough*Faz*cough cough*

Edit: osht ninja'd


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2009)

3:31.78 6x6 solve

I did mmp mod #2, and sanded down the large internals. This is my 3rd day with it. PLL parity.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > But if it really isn't, I can always go for the one-handed square-1 multiblind UWR
> ...


Haha!!! You can't beat me! I already did a 0/2 in 0.02 seconds


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 20, 2009)

before the 20 solves i had yesterday, i havent cubed in a whole month ... somehow ive gotten better?????????? 

just did an average of 100 and got 23.99 (only my 2nd of 100 but the other was 26.37)
got a new non lucky PB with a 16.56 (prev. was 17.32)
got a new avg of 5 PB w/ 20.90 (prev. was 21.17)
got a new avg of 12 PB w/ 22.20 (prev. was 23.16) 

avg of 12 stats:
Statistics for 06-20-2009 13:22:15

Average: 22.20
Standard Deviation: 1.80
Best Time: 16.56
Worst Time: 31.00
Individual Times:
1.20.03	D' U' R D2 U R' D' L' R2 U' B' D' B L2 R' D' U2 R F D U' R' U' F2 D2
2.23.70	B F2 D L B2 F D' L2 D2 U B' D' L2 R' U2 B2 D' F' L D2 U' L' R2 B2 F'
3.19.32	U B U F L' F R D' L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F D' B' F' L' B' F U' L U L'
4.21.95	U B' L' R D' L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' B2 L R2 U' B2 L D2 B D2 B'
5.25.86	R' D2 U' R' B L' D U' L' B F U2 B2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' R' B' F2 U B2 L' U
6.(31.00)	F2 R F2 D2 U B F U2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B' R U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R D' U2
7.22.56	D2 L2 R2 F D U' B L R D2 U B2 F2 D2 U' B' F D' U F R' U' B' F R2
8.21.00	L R2 B F2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 B' L' F2 D U B2 L' B' F2 D2 U' L2 B L2 D' U
9.21.48	D' U' L2 D2 U' R B F D' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 R B' D2 U' R2 U F2
10.(16.56)F' D' B R' U R' U2 R D' U' B D2 B2 F' L2 B' L' B F D U' L2 B F' D'
11.23.34	B F D' U2 B2 F2 L' R' B' F2 L2 F D2 L D2 U2 B F L' F2 L2 R2 D' U B
12.22.80	R2 U2 B' F' U L2 R B D2 R B' U F' U F L D2 B R U B' L' R' D L'

by the way, on my avg of 100 23.99 (9 sub 20s, 3 above 30s, 100/101 solved)


AND TO TOP ALL OF THIS OFF .... TODAY IS MY 18TH BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 20, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> 6.99
> 
> D R U2 R' U F' U2 R' D' F' L' F2 D' F' D' R F2 D' F' L D' B U2 F2 R'
> 
> ...



2x2x3: F'L'R2UL
EO: z2y ULULFL'
F2L: y' U'RUR'U'RU'RURU'
ZBLL (Triple Sune): z' RUR' (URU'R')*2 URU2R'U2

38 move Petrus solution! 
All linear, but I did not do it for speed. The solution is straight forward enough to be a speed solution.



Vault312 said:


> Haha, Austin you suck at writing out your solutions. I think this is the second or third time I've corrected one for you . The solution starts xy', not xy. That much should be obvious to anyone who tries this. *cough*Faz*cough cough*


I use alg.garron.us to check solutions, so I would not bother with thinking and just see the end result to see if it is solved.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



You have two square-1s, maarten?


----------



## spdqbr (Jun 20, 2009)

Compared to some of the accomplishments here, I feel pretty lame. But hey, I'm pretty damn proud o my first sub 20 average of 12:
19.73, 19.33, 19.55, 19.72, 20.72, 20.75, (23.28), 18.86, (17.83), 22.30, 20.50, 18.09

For an average of 19.96.

I've _only_ been shooting for that since the spring of 2002 when I started cubing...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...


Nah, I did a real one and a computer square-1 

No, seriously, I do have 2 square-1s, one of which sucks, which is why I DNF'ed it. The other one was off by 7 corners and 6 edges. Not bad, eh?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 21, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> D R U2 R' U F' U2 R' D' F' L' F2 D' F' D' R F2 D' F' L D' B U2 F2 R'



2x2x3: F' R2 L' U L F
EO: F' D F D F L F'
F2L: D' L D L' D' L D' L D L D'
LL: U L U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L2 U' L2 (38HTM)

Interesting, I got the same move count and LL as fanwuq (including AUF) but with a completely different 2x2x3.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 2x2x3: F'L'R2UL
> EO: z2y ULULFL'
> F2L: y' U'RUR'U'RU'RURU'
> ZBLL (Triple Sune): z' RUR' (URU'R')*2 URU2R'U2





Swordsman Kirby said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > D R U2 R' U F' U2 R' D' F' L' F2 D' F' D' R F2 D' F' L D' B U2 F2 R'
> ...



It is the same solution. 
R2 L' are parallel. I did not show the F' F cancellation and I used rotations.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 21, 2009)

<micro501> Connor's 12 Individual Times: 7.52, 6.71, 6.02, 5.44, 7.25, (10.31), 7.59, 6.78, 5.8, 7.52, 9, (4.09) 
[22:17] <micro501> Connor's Average: 6.96, Best Time: 4.09 Worst

Pyraminx: Sub-7 wat


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 21, 2009)

19.06 PB 3x3 average

Still working on F2L and look ahead.
In the process of learning OLLs, only need ~20 more.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x3: F'L'R2UL
> ...



Huh, somehow I missed the fact that yours said "2x2x3" and not "2x2x2." I was wondering why yours was longer than at least three other choices.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



ocrap, you've been practicing... NOOO


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 21, 2009)

First sub 16 average of 5  

Statistics for 06-21-2009 14:39:04

Average: 15.91
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 14.28
Worst Time: 22.03
Individual Times:
1.	(22.03)	R' U' B F' L D L D' R2 B F' D2 R' D2 B' F L2 F L R2 B2 F' D2 U2 B'
2.	(14.28)	B F D2 U' B' F D U2 L B' F2 R2 U R B R' D2 R' B' F' L' R2 D2 U F2
3.	15.08	F D U F2 L2 R2 D L' R D' U2 F2 D2 U' F R' B F' U L' B' L R' D' F'
4.	16.18	U L' B' L' R' D2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B' L' R' B' F2 D U' L2 F R2 B' U
5.	16.47	F' D' U B' F2 R2 U2 L D L2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D2 U' L R' D L' U2 B' D2 L'

Edit, rolled into a 15.78 

EDIT: OMG OMG OMG SUB 17 AVERAGE OF 12 

Statistics for 06-21-2009 14:44:19

Average: 16.81
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 14.28
Worst Time: 22.03


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2009)

4x4x4: 37.81

Scramble: b2 U' d R2 r2 B' D' B2 F2 U' L' F' R2 r F2 f2 l2 r2 f2 B d' b2 d' U B' L2 U L2 u R2 U R2 u' R2 f' L' d' l' L' F'

Comment: No parities, all I can remember is that I did an F perm in the end. I probably skipped a few edges, although I can't remember.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2009)

Heh, 22.13 OH solve on mini DS. My previous Pb was 37.xx.

I never practice OH...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## jcuber (Jun 22, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 4x4x4: 37.81
> 
> Scramble: b2 U' d R2 r2 B' D' B2 F2 U' L' F' R2 r F2 f2 l2 r2 f2 B d' b2 d' U B' L2 U L2 u R2 U R2 u' R2 f' L' d' l' L' F'
> 
> Comment: No parities, all I can remember is that I did an F perm in the end. I probably skipped a few edges, although I can't remember.



I thought you said you were considerably (more that this speed) slower on real cubes, but great job!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 22, 2009)

2 and a half hour! You're getting faster too! I hate UMC, to me it's just about the worst simulator on the internet. The only nice thing you can do with it is designing puzzles. The solving function is crap... So 2 and a half hour is really fast...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 2 and a half hour! You're getting faster too! I hate UMC, to me it's just about the worst simulator on the internet. The only nice thing you can do with it is designing puzzles. The solving function is crap... So 2 and a half hour is really fast...



Thanks man
I'm very much in agreement on UMC, yet there's no other option


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> <micro501> Connor's 12 Individual Times: 7.52, 6.71, 6.02, 5.44, 7.25, (10.31), 7.59, 6.78, 5.8, 7.52, 9, (4.09)
> [22:17] <micro501> Connor's Average: 6.96, Best Time: 4.09 Worst
> 
> Pyraminx: Sub-7 wat



Pretty nice ^^

But with what method? because with so consistent solves you could with ease cut away the 8+ solves ^^

EDIT:

ohh.. I found a reason to post here xD New PB on Pyraminx ;-) 

[10:15] -^scramble^- Odder's 12 Individual Times: 3.94, (5.72), 2.81, 2.71, (2.27), 2.83, 3.91, 4.4, 3.16, 3.86, 2.83, 4.78
[10:15] -^scramble^- Odder's Average: 3.52, Best Time: 2.27 Worst Time: 5.72

pretty cool ^^ and... if you look closer I had a 2.81, 2.71, (2.27), 2.83, (3.91) streak... well... that's a 2.78 average of 3(5) ^^


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I thought you said you were considerably (more that this speed) slower on real cubes, but great job!



No, just 5x5x5. My average on the 5x5x5 in real life is about 1:30. My average on the 4x4x4 is about 50 seconds now (I've gotten a bit slower over the past few weeks).


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 22, 2009)

2345 Relay Sub 7. Not bad considering my average three months ago in 5x5x5 was 6 minutes


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 22, 2009)

PB average of 5 I think 

Average: 15.29
Standard Deviation: 0.19
Best Time: 12.65
Worst Time: 16.86
Individual Times:
1.	(12.65)	F2 R D U L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 D' F' D2 B' F D2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 F L' R2 B'
2.	15.16	B' U2 L D U2 L' R' B F2 D' L2 F' D U' R' D' U2 L2 R' F2 L' B' F D' U'
3.	15.56	D2 U2 L' B' D2 U L2 B2 F L2 R U' L2 R2 B2 U' B' F D2 U B' F' D R2 U'
4.	15.15	B2 L2 R2 F2 L R' U' R2 U2 B' R D2 U' R' D' L2 R' D2 U' L' R2 D B D U'
5.	(16.86)	D L R D2 U B' U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 B' U2 R B2 F D' U' R2 B F2 R' F' R2

Pretty nice SD there 

EDIT:

Sub 18 average of 30

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.93
Standard Deviation: 2.34
Best RA of 5: 15.29
Best Time: 12.65
Worst Time: 22.56


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am very excited. I just got a megaminx from a shop on a street in paris. It is now my favorite puzzle, my prettiest puzzle, and my best puzzle, because it turns so smoothly. It took me about 30 minutes to do my first solve, and I have never even looked at any tutorials or anything. I just timed myself and got a 10:40.86. Not bad, around my average for 5x5.


----------



## toast (Jun 23, 2009)

Statistics for 06-22-2009 16:18:44

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.82
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 12.73
Worst Time: 15.39
Individual Times:
1.	12.73	L' B F2 L' R2 B' F' L D' B F R D2 U L2 R B F' L R D' L R2 B2 D'
2.	14.09	B2 D' L R2 D B F U2 L' R U2 F D2 F2 D L U L2 F2 D' U R2 U2 B' F
3.	13.14	F R B' F D' U' L R2 D2 U R' U2 F' D U2 L D R' U' R' U2 F2 R' B F2
4.	13.75	R' D U2 L2 R D' U B' L2 R U' F L U' R B L' R' B2 L R2 B' F' L2 R2
5.	15.39	F D' L2 D U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' B' F' U L2 U L' R B' L B' F2

Yes, 13.82.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2009)

w00t. First timed 7x7 solve. 

15:56.87

I suck at big cubes. Oh well. =-/ RAAAAAWWWWWRRRR


----------



## qqwref (Jun 23, 2009)

Odder said:


> [10:15] -^scramble^- Odder's 12 Individual Times: 3.94, (5.72), 2.81, 2.71, (2.27), 2.83, 3.91, 4.4, 3.16, 3.86, 2.83, 4.78
> [10:15] -^scramble^- Odder's Average: 3.52, Best Time: 2.27 Worst Time: 5.72



Whoaaaaa. How do you do that?


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > [10:15] -^scramble^- Odder's 12 Individual Times: 3.94, (5.72), 2.81, 2.71, (2.27), 2.83, 3.91, 4.4, 3.16, 3.86, 2.83, 4.78
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=194095&postcount=66 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=193865&postcount=60 

Still hard to interpret what he means. Very nice solves, Odder! I only get lucky singles that fast...


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 23, 2009)

3x3 avg of 12: *14.30* !!
Times: 12.67, 15.28, 15.53, (10.62), (17.22), 15.47, 13.95, 13.94, 14.27, 12.67, 14.09, 15.12

That 10.62 was awesome.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 23, 2009)

12.30 single, non lucky!
About 8 seconds F2L minus one slot, forced OLL skip with Winter Variation, J perm.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 23, 2009)

2:10.46 megaminx single.

f2l was extremely easy...
OLL (after orienting edges) was a left hand anti sune...
EP - Y perm
CP - 3 cycle.

I average sub 3 i think.

didnt want to double post.
[18:39] -micro501- rachmaninovian's 12 Individual Times: (22.80), 26.27, 24.50., 26.13, 24.91, 25.13, 25.22, 26.80, (27.03), 26.71, 24.96, 24.47 
[18:39] -micro501- rachmaninovian's Average: 25.51, Best Time: 22.80 Worst Time: 27.03 
3x3 CF


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 23, 2009)

4x4 PB: 51.57

I'm improving  I had another 51.xx a few days ago too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 23, 2009)

Average: 13.81
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 13.20
Worst Time: 16.75
Individual Times:
1.	13.28	R' U' L' D2 U' B L2 R D U2 R B' F2 D L B' F' R B2 F' R2 B D2 U' F'
2.	(13.20)	L D' U' B L2 D' U2 B F2 L2 R B2 F L D U2 L F' D U R2 D' U L' R2
3.	(16.75)	L R2 B F2 D L2 D U2 B' F' L2 B' L' R D2 U L' R' U2 B' F' D2 L2 R' B2
4.	14.02	L2 D2 U R D' B2 D U' F D U2 R D U L R' F2 D U F' L R2 B L R2
5.	14.14	R B F D' L D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 D U B2 F2 R D R'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 23, 2009)

PB average for 4x4:

Average: 1:03.48
Standard Deviation: 2.90
Best Time: 57.80
Worst Time: 1:08.03
Individual Times: 58.27, 1:06.13, (1:08.03), (57.80), 1:03.99, 1:04.01, 1:02.68, 1:03.32, 1:07.81, 1:05.11, 1:04.99, 58.48


----------



## Escher (Jun 23, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> PB average for 4x4:
> 
> Average: 1:03.48
> Standard Deviation: 2.90
> ...



Wow, you totally own me at 4x4 now, particularly after I've switched to M slice edge pairing... nice work, anyway 
EDIT: What's your breakdown like now actually?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 23, 2009)

Average: 13.45
Standard Deviation: 0.10
Best Time: 12.92
Worst Time: 15.34
Individual Times:
1.	13.34	D' U' R' D' L2 R D U' L2 R' U' L' F D U' L B2 F2 D2 U L2 R' B' F2 R2
2.	13.44	L D2 U L2 U' B L2 R' B' F2 R' D' R2 U2 L R2 D L D U2 L2 F' D2 L B2
3.	(12.92)	B2 D2 U' F U L R2 F' R U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L R' D2 U2 B L D' U F' L
4.	(15.34)	D' B F2 L B U' L R2 F2 L' R D2 U L2 D2 U F2 L R2 U2 F2 U L' D U2
5.	13.58	B' U' L2 B' F L' R2 F2 L2 R2 D U B L2 F L' R2 B R U L2 U2 F R U2

I can't wait for WC 

Edit:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 15.89
Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 10.76
Worst Time: 22.48

Sub-16 

And...

Average: 14.87
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 12.47
Worst Time: 17.83
Individual Times:
1.	13.44	B L' B' F2 L' R2 F U' B U F2 L' D F' L' D2 U R' B' L' R2 D' B D R'
2.	14.16	L R D' B F2 U B2 D' U' B' D B' F2 R2 U L2 R' B F2 L2 B L' B' R' D
3.	16.48	L B2 D L B2 F D L' B2 F L B' F' L' U2 B2 F' R D' U F' D' F2 L' R
4.	16.20	D2 R2 D' U' L' D F U F U' L' F U2 L2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 F2 L R2 D' U R
5.	14.78	L2 R' D' U' L2 R D' B' L D2 R' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 L R2 U L B' D B D L
6.	16.17	F L R2 F2 D' R B' R2 U B2 F' R' U2 L B F' L U2 F2 U2 R2 U R' F' L2
7.	16.23	B D2 U' R' D2 U L2 U' B F D' U2 L2 R2 B2 F L' B F L2 D' U2 B F' L'
8.	(12.47)	D U2 B' D F D' U B2 F' R B2 F' R D' L' B' D2 U B2 L R2 D F U' R'
9.	14.59	L' B F R2 B2 L2 D' R' D' F2 D' U2 F L R B2 F L F D2 L2 B2 F' L' R
10.	12.56	D2 U' F2 U' L2 R' B' F' R D2 F2 R D' L2 R D2 U2 F' L R' D2 B F U' B'
11.	(17.83)	U2 B F L2 R2 U' F L' B F2 D B' L2 R2 B2 F' D' U L' R' F' U F L2 R2
12.	14.05	U' L' R' U2 B F' U2 F' D' U' L2 R D L2 B L R2 U2 F2 D' L R' B' F2 R

Sub-15


----------



## John Lee (Jun 23, 2009)

Average: 17.50
1.	(14.97)	R B F' D2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 U B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U' L F' U'
2.	17.58	L2 R D B2 L2 D' R' D' B' L' R D' B' F' D' U2 B' L' D' B' F2 L2 B L2 D'
3.	17.76	B R' D' U B' F R' D' U B2 R2 D U L' D2 B2 F' D' U R D B2 L2 D2 B
4.	(20.61)	L R B U' L D2 L2 R' U2 B2 F U2 R' U2 F' D U L2 B2 F' D2 R D2 B2 F2
5.	17.16	F2 D U2 R' D' U B' U2 L R2 U R D L' R D' U' B2 R D' U' F U' L2 R'

First sub-18 avg of 5 

Edit: beat it again


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2009)

8 sub-1:35 4x4x4 solves in an average of 12. Total average was 1:39 due to 3 solves over 1:50.
After tightening my Meffert's it doesn't lock up as much. The key is to turn fast during centers, look ahead for edges, and turn fast for 3x3.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 24, 2009)

3x3x3
R2 U' L2 B' L' R' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 U L' R' B' F2 R2 B2 D U2 L' F U B'

Scramble normally. Very good solve me, 14.54.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 24, 2009)

4x4x4 in 56.58 on hi-games. 
easy centres, super easy edges, sucky 3x3x3 but no parity

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1550


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 4x4x4 in 56.58 on hi-games.
> easy centres, super easy edges, sucky 3x3x3 but no parity
> 
> http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1550



Wow! Weren't you at 1:18 just a few days ago? Are you going to beat my 51 any time soon? I'm still much slower than you on the real cube.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm getting better at 2x2... Not PB's, but nice.

Average: 3.57
Standard Deviation: 0.14
Best Time: 3.06
Worst Time: 3.97
Individual Times:
1.	3.61 F R2 F2 U F' U2 F' U2 R' 
2.	(3.97) U2 R U2 F U' R2 U' F 
3.	3.38 F' U F' R' F U' F2 
4.	3.72 F2 R' U' R F2 U R' 
5.	(3.06) R U' R F R F U' R' 

Scrambles are from the WCA scrambler. Pretty easy.

And of 12:

Average: 4.08
Standard Deviation: 0.74
Best Time: 2.61
Worst Time: 6.31


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 in 56.58 on hi-games.
> ...



yeah I was at 1:18 five days ago, and at 3:30 ten days ago 
It's taking me too long to get comfortable with the controls


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 24, 2009)

Finally. Sub 20. I kinda choked near the end with my 20s, but I still pulled it off.

Statistics for 06-24-2009 21:55:02

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.92
Standard Deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 16.72
Worst Time: 25.43
Individual Times:
1.	18.11	D2 B' R' F' D' B R D' U L B U2 B2 D B D' U L2 U L F' L F D2 B
2.	16.72	B' F U B D' U2 L B F L R D L2 R2 U L' U2 L' F' R2 B2 F2 R D2 B2
3.	17.58	R' B2 D L R2 B U2 F2 L' R B2 F2 L' R' F2 U B F2 D' U B F2 U' B2 U'
4.	19.52	B F2 U' F D U F' L R2 D U2 L F' L' R' B' F R2 U B2 F L2 R' D U2
5.	23.33	B' F' D2 U B2 F2 D B' F D2 U B2 U2 B F R2 D2 R2 D' L' R' B' F L R2
6.	19.15	B F R2 B2 F2 L2 R' U' F R2 B F2 U2 L D U B' F2 D F' D B2 D2 U2 F2
7.	18.02	D U B F' R' B U R2 B' D2 U' L2 D' B' U2 B' L' R2 F' L2 U L U2 F' U2
8.	19.83	B2 F R2 F2 L' R' B' F L2 B2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 B L' F D2 B2 F' L F' L R2
9.	25.43	U2 B' F D' U2 L' R' D2 U B' F' R' D R2 D2 F R' B2 F' R2 B R D2 L' F
10.	22.28	L B F' U L2 R' B' F2 U' B F2 U F' L' R2 F' D U2 F' R B' R' D U B'
11.	21.94	L' D' U' F D U L' U2 L2 R' U B R2 D2 L' R D2 R' B2 F L2 B2 U2 L' R'
12.	17.13	U' L U R D' L B D L' R D2 B D' L' F L2 F' L R U' L B2 F2 D2 F'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 24, 2009)

55.28 DP on 4x4  I was at OLL parity at 44 

Also, Rowan, my breakdowns are about 12-24-27. My edges and 3x3 really let me down  This is using Nakaji-style E slice pairing, with a z2 halfway through


----------



## TMOY (Jun 24, 2009)

New 4^3 PB: 1:09.06, first sub-70


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 24, 2009)

3x3 average of 5: 18.90!!

OLL skip on first solve, that doesn't happen much for me, so it was pretty cool


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 24, 2009)

4x4 PB average:

Average: 1:02.99
Standard Deviation: 1.63
Best Time: 58.47
Worst Time: 1:08.03
Individual Times: 1:03.96, 1:02.93, 1:02.42, (58.47), (1:08.03), 1:06.31, 1:03.48, 1:02.12, 1:02.30, 1:01.06, 1:00.55, 1:04.79

Yes, only one sub-1


----------



## Felipe (Jun 24, 2009)

Finally got sub-7 on the 7x7. 6:57.27

That's a lot of 7s.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Sub 13 on tape!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDEl.../user/RampageCuber&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## gasmus (Jun 25, 2009)

30.28 PLL time attack my 2nd attempt in months! sub 30 tomorrow maybe

8.81 TPS


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 25, 2009)

gasmus said:


> 30.28 PLL time attack my 2nd attempt in months! sub 30 tomorrow maybe
> 
> 8.81 TPS



 ^^

First ever timed 7x7 solve: 15:18.27 lol


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 25, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Finally. Sub 20. I kinda choked near the end with my 20s, but I still pulled it off.



Sub-20! Nice Adam, congrats!

Chris


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 25, 2009)

new pb average of 12 (3x3)
best part was only two sup 20s in 12 solves..and all the solves were full step..
*Average: 18.76*
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 16.33
Worst Time: 20.62
Individual Times:
1.	16.44	B2 D' B L D B' F' L B F' L D R' U' L' R' D2 L' F' L D U2 L R' D'
2.	18.53	L2 R2 F' D U' L R2 B F2 D' L D2 B' D2 U B U2 B' F' L' D2 U2 L2 R' U2
3.	(16.33)	D2 B' D2 L R U2 L2 R F2 L2 R B2 R B U2 R D2 L' D' U2 B F' D' U R
4.	18.78	D2 U' R' U L2 R' D2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R B D2 L' R2 D2 R B2 L2 R U' L'
5.	19.59	R U' B D2 L' U2 B' F' U' B2 F2 L' R' D U2 R2 B2 D2 B' F U B L' U' B
6.	19.73	B2 U2 B' F U L' B' U2 L2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' L R U2 B U' L' D L' R2 D2 F
7.	19.88	B' R D2 L' B2 L' U R2 U R' F U L D B' F' L2 R2 B D' U R U B L'
8.	17.97	L2 R U2 L2 R B' F L2 R2 B L' R' D' L U2 L F L2 D2 F2 U F' L' B' F2
9.	20.59	B D' F D2 U2 L2 D' U F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' U L2 R' U2 F R2 U2 B2 R2
10.	19.66	B U2 B' U' R D' U F2 D U' L' R B2 F L' R F L2 F D2 U2 F D B2 L2
11.	16.44	B F U' L' D U2 F2 D2 U' R B' L' D' B2 U L D2 F R F2 L2 D2 B F U'
12.	(20.62)	B' D2 U2 L2 R' B' D U2 B R' B2 F' U2 L2 R2 B F' D L F R' D U2 R2 D


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2009)

5x5 PB average:

Average: 2:24.95
Standard Deviation: 3.79
Best Time: 2:03.85
Worst Time: 2:33.84
Individual Times:

2:25.30, 2:31.36, 2:27.13, 2:17.39, 2:25.30, 2:28.63, (2:33.84), 2:24.73, 2:22.87, 2:20.45, 2:26.33, (2:03.85)

I don't practise 5x5 much; I only really did this because I'm freaking out over the 2:30 cutoff for 5x5 combined finals at TOS on Satuday. ._.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 25, 2009)

4x4 PB: 45.36

Yauuss! My first sub-50


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 25, 2009)

I popped a C4Y 4x4!


----------



## kahman10 (Jun 25, 2009)

*PB on a storebought 3x3*

My PB on a 3x3 has passed sub-50 using the beginers methode on a modded and broken in as all hell. and i have been cubing for a few months now.


----------



## Escher (Jun 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 4x4 PB: 45.36
> 
> Yauuss! My first sub-50



holy mackerel.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 25, 2009)

Two accomplishments here.

I have accidently stumbled upon my first tension-adjustable rubik's cube, when I accidently popped an edge cap off of my studio cube. I'll be getting some silicon spray tomorrow or the next day, or maybe the next.

And after 3 and a half days with my megaminx, I have lowered my pb time by over 7 minutes. My first timed solve was 10:39, and earlier today I got a 3:28. I am very satisfied with my progression so far.


----------



## Winston (Jun 26, 2009)

Statistics for 06-26-2009 14:19:33

Average: 2:32.68
Standard Deviation: 6.02
Best Time: 2:13.19
Worst Time: 2:47.03
Individual Times:
1.	2:24.58	
2.	2:33.70	
3.	(2:13.19)	
4.	2:42.36	
5.	2:34.88	
6.	2:31.80	
7.	2:40.99	
8.	2:33.64	
9.	(2:47.03)	
10.	2:31.16	
11.	2:32.19	
12.	2:21.53	

Finally seeing a little improvement in 5x5


----------



## Carrot (Jun 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > [10:15] -^scramble^- Odder's 12 Individual Times: 3.94, (5.72), 2.81, 2.71, (2.27), 2.83, 3.91, 4.4, 3.16, 3.86, 2.83, 4.78
> ...



Dunno, It's way off my average of 100 hehe


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 26, 2009)

4x4 PB average of 12 (yes, third day in a row )

Average: 1:00.79
Standard Deviation: 3.42
Best Time: 52.58
Worst Time: 1:07.91
Individual Times: 57.13, 58.69, 54.83, 1:03.28, 1:00.74, 1:02.84, 1:00.87, 1:04.31, 1:06.74, (1:07.91), (52.58), 58.50

So close to sub-1


----------



## Escher (Jun 26, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 4x4 PB average of 12 (yes, third day in a row )
> 
> Average: 1:00.79
> Standard Deviation: 3.42
> ...



Stop improving!!! It's just going to get more and more difficult for me to catch up


----------



## Novriil (Jun 26, 2009)

All the PLLs are now learned. Niiice. Now need to practise F2L alot.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 26, 2009)

I finished a super-square-1 scramble of 40 moves without mistakes!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 PB average of 12 (yes, third day in a row )
> ...



Doesn't mean you have to catch up


----------



## Escher (Jun 26, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Doesn't mean you have to catch up



catching up with you has never been optional, you should have guessed that by now


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 26, 2009)

28.22	
(1,3) (-1,2) (0,4) (3,0) (0,2) (1,4) (2,3) (3,4) (0,3) (-1,2) (2,3) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,2) (4,0)
i havent been doing square 1 for long my average is high 50s >_>


----------



## dChan (Jun 26, 2009)

WOOOO! 17.76 one-handed solve! I love sub-20 OH solves. Scramble was:

B F R2 D' U2 B' F2 U' L U F D' U' L2 B F D2 F U' B D' L R2 F2 U

Cross on B(I solve green/blue so when I scramble WCA-style, my cross is either on the F or B faces).

I forced an OLL skip which saved some time and it ended in a shaky J-perm(my hands always get shaky when the solve is going too fast, heh.) Woohoo.

EDIT: Woah!! 17.94!! 

D F2 L2 R D' B L' R2 B' F D' U2 R' D2 U L2 B' L' U L2 U B2 D2 B F

What's going on here???? This one was non-lucky, LL was Anti-Sune then J-perm I believe. Easy LL, but non-lucky, wooo.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2009)

4x4 PB average of 5:

Average: 57.89
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Individual Times: (52.58), 58.50, 58.24, (1:06.10), 56.93

5x5 PB average of 12:

Average: 1:59.11
Standard Deviation: 6.56
Individual Times: 1:52.02, 2:09.78, 1:49.63, 2:04.94, 1:57.71, 1:49.66, (1:48.75), 1:59.23, (2:12.54), 2:05.55, 2:01.62, 2:00.96

5x5 PB average of 5:

Average: 1:52.33
Standard Deviation: 3.80
Individual Times: 1:49.63, (2:04.94), 1:57.71, 1:49.66, (1:48.75)


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2009)

*4x4 average of 30:*

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Average: 56.88
Standard Deviation: 5.10
Best Time: 45.27
Worst Time: 1:07.00
Individual Times:
55.66, 59.98, 1:02.69, 54.42, 52.44, 59.19, 54.45, 57.22, 57.72, 54.50, 53.52, 1:02.23, 1:00.22, 55.06, 59.14, 56.94, (45.27), 52.64, 49.06, (1:07.00), 1:01.84, 53.70, 1:04.73, 1:03.45, 56.41, 48.26, 57.00, 51.83, 1:05.31, 54.62

No sub 55 averages of 12 in there.

*EDIT: 
YAY! PB non lucky - 7.52*

7.52	D' R F2 U' R' B L2 R B' L' B' U R B2 F D2 U B2 D U2 B R F L2 R'

*Cross on U*
*
Cross: *
x R U R'
*
F2L:*

x y' R' U' R
y' R' U2 R
y' R' U R U y R U R'
y' R U' R' U R U' R'

*OLL:* U' r U2 R' U' R U' r'

*PLL:* U2 then T perm

*46 moves - 6.11 tps*

*EDIT2:* Oh, how creepy - I just got a 7.52 again. Pll skip


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 27, 2009)

Really nice F2L on that 7.52 
I did my last two pairs differently, and got a no edges oriented case and an E perm..... 15.27


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 11.98
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 7.52
Worst Time: 16.06

Sub 12 avg of 100. Yeah.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Average: 11.98
> Standard Deviation: 1.54
> Best Time: 7.52
> ...



Dude, you seriously need to get to a competition.


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2009)

Dude, I live in Australia.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 27, 2009)

Can't you lobby for an Australian delegate?
Or is there already one?


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2009)

There isn't, and to get one, someone would have to travel overseas.

EDIT: 3:29.56 6x6 solve.


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jun 27, 2009)

first 2 sub 20 18.98 and 16.52


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 27, 2009)

Finally got my v-cubes about 2 hours ago. The 5x is awesome, nothing more to say. 6x6 sucks, but it's a 6x6, so I won't complain. The 7x7 is nice. Sometimes have a hard time controling how many layers I turn though.

Yea, did't have a whole lot of trouble solving them.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2009)

Statistics for 06-27-2009 08:48:56

Average: 35.06
Standard Deviation: 4.77
Best Time: 23.14
Worst Time: 44.70
Individual Times:
1.	38.38	(0,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (2,3) (6,1) (3,2) (6,0) (-4,1) (4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (4,1) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,0) (5,2)
2.	31.50	(0,-3) (0,-3) (4,0) (6,3) (6,0) (-4,3) (-3,2) (-4,0) (0,3) (0,1) (6,3) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,0)
3.	32.70	(0,-1) (4,-3) (6,3) (-2,0) (-4,5) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (6,0) (-3,2) (3,2) (3,1) (0,1) (-2,0) (-4,2) (-2,0)
4.	38.00	(0,0) (-3,0) (-2,3) (-4,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (2,4) (6,4) (-4,2) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (6,0) (5,2) (0,4) (4,4)
5.	38.80	(-3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (2,1) (-4,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (3,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (2,0) (0,4)
6.	36.56	(0,5) (1,-5) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-5,0) (2,0) (6,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,3) (-4,2) (-4,0) (-5,0) (-4,3) (6,4) (3,0)
7.	43.39	(6,2) (3,1) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (6,4) (-5,4) (0,5) (-1,4) (-4,4) (0,4) (5,2) (0,1) (-5,0) (-4,2)
8.	33.83	(-5,3) (-1,6) (0,3) (6,3) (-1,1) (2,4) (4,5) (4,2) (4,4) (4,2) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (2,0)
9.	(23.14)	(-2,2) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (4,3) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (2,2) (4,0) (4,4) (2,4) (0,4) (6,4)
10.	32.05	(0,3) (6,6) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (6,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (-5,3) (1,0) (5,2) (0,1) (-2,3) (-2,0) (4,2) (0,4)
11.	(44.70)	(0,-3) (3,-3) (0,3) (3,0) (4,3) (0,4) (-2,0) (1,0) (0,4) (0,2) (1,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,1) (-2,0) (4,0) (0,1) (1,4)
12.	25.39	(0,-3) (0,6) (-3,3) (0,1) (4,2) (2,2) (-4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (4,2) (-4,4)

 Almost sub-35 :/
PLL skip on the 23.14


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2009)

6x6 

Average: 3:33.91
Standard Deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 3:24.94
Worst Time: 3:44.05
Individual Times:
(3:24.94), (3:44.05), 3:36.47, 3:31.38, 3:33.88


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 27, 2009)

2:36.12 5x5!  My old record was 2:38! I have a mean of 3 of 2:58 now ^^

EDIT:
Almost sub3 avg5!!! YES! Next time sub3!

Average: 3:01.52 (PB)
Standard Deviation: 9.64
Individual Times:
1. 3:06.28
2. (3:11.62)
3. (2:36.12) (PB)
4. 2:48.08
5. 3:10.20


----------



## Novriil (Jun 27, 2009)

Got a 12-13 sec solve today...


BUT I WATCHED IT FROM A CLOCK AND I CAN'T COUNT IT TO PB!!!!!! I didn't made it for a time just had a lucky solve. F2L was easy and LL skip 

DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMn


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 9.	(23.14)	(-2,2) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (4,3) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (2,2) (4,0) (4,4) (2,4) (0,4) (6,4)
> 
> PLL skip on the 23.14



Wow, that's scary. I got 23.14 as well, but I had parity and normal EP  Wasn't warmed up either...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, that's freaky 

Baum for square-1!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah  I'm on fire today 

SO great times.

average 12: 24.78, 24.59, 25.64, 22.89, 25.22, 25.33, 21.32, 18.45, 24.61, 21.14, (28.76), (17.96) = 23.40 

Did it for sunday. Omfg that rocks!!
So consistently good times. All the times are sub-30!!
That's just great and there were any G perm what I just learned.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 27, 2009)

YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH
just have to doublepost here!!  FIRST SUB-17!!! But now my average has been getting worse and few 30-s are comeing. So I'll better go to sleep  half-2 already soon.

so records:
3x3x3: PB: 16.10 !!!!!  JESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS (In Estonian "yeah") sub-17 
average 12: 22.72 sub-23 
average of 5: 21.24 sub-22 

JEEEEEEEEE!!  and average of 50 for the first time I think is 26.95!!!! (That's with my mornings 37ns and so on 


Cubes Solved: 51/51
Number of Pops: 0 LOOK AT THIS!!!!  GREAT!  No pops ROCK!
Average: 26.95
Standard Deviation: 5.38
Best Time: 16.10
Worst Time: 38.31
Individual Times:
1.	38.31	U2 B L D' F' D2 F' L R U' R2 F' R D' L R2 B' U' R' D U B2 L' R2 D2
2.	33.13	B F2 R2 B' D' R B F2 L2 R2 D U L F D L' R2 D' U F2 R2 D F' L' R'
3.	37.75	U2 R B2 F2 U B F D' R2 F R' F D R' B2 F2 U F D2 B F2 L2 U' R2 F2
4.	29.74	L2 R F L' R D' U' R U2 R2 D2 B' F' R D' U' L' R2 F2 L2 R B2 F2 L' D
5.	29.40	R B2 F U L' R2 D2 U L' R2 B' U2 B' U' L B L' R2 B2 F L' R2 B F' U'
6.	31.45	D' U' R' D2 L' R' D U2 B R2 F L F D' U' L D B' D' U2 B' F2 D B L'
7.	37.93	D2 L' R2 F L' R2 D2 B' U' B2 L R F2 D U B2 F2 U' F' U2 B2 F' L R2 U
8.	32.11	F L R2 D2 U2 L' R D2 F' D2 R U L2 R' U' F D2 U' B' L D2 R' U2 L R2
9.	25.32	L2 R U2 B' D' R' D2 F L' D2 L D' U B' F2 L D L2 R' D U B D U F2
10.	30.45	B' F' D' U' L2 R F' D U F' U' B' L' D' U2 F D' B2 F' D' L' R2 D' U F2
11.	17.57	R U2 F' D B2 F U B D' F2 L' B' R2 B2 D B' L R2 B' F D U' L' B' R2
12.	20.92	U F L' R' B' L' B2 L B F L2 R2 B F' L' D2 U' R' U' R' B2 F U2 F' L2
13.	29.37	B R D U' L R' B2 F' R D2 U B' R2 U2 L R D' U2 B2 F2 L B2 D B2 U'
14.	35.63	U2 B2 R U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R' D F2 U' F2 L R2 F' R U' B' F' U' B' R F'
15.	37.47	L R' F2 D U B U2 L' B' F' R2 D2 L' D' B F L2 R U L2 F2 L2 U F U
16.	32.47	D U2 L R2 D2 B L R2 B' F2 L' R' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 B F' L R2 F U2 B' F2
17.	24.78	B2 F U2 B U B2 L' R2 U R' B2 F' R' B2 L' R B' L' R B' L2 R2 D2 L' U'
18.	24.59	B F' L2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L' R2 B2 F' L' R B' L2 B2 D2 B2 F D F' U2
19.	25.64	R B F' R' U R' F2 L B L' D' U2 B' D' B' R B D2 R' D U2 B' U R B2
20.	22.89	B' F2 D2 U' B2 R U2 L2 B D U2 F2 L R' D2 U L' R' B' L B F' D2 B2 F'
21.	25.22	B' D2 U' R2 F L2 R' U L B' U L2 R' F' D' U' F' L B2 F2 L' R' U F' D2
22.	25.33	R' B2 D L2 F D' U' B2 L2 D U2 L' U F' D' B' U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R' D' B F2
23.	21.32	B' U' B F' U' B R2 F D' U B' R' B' F L2 D' R2 U R' B L2 B D' B2 U2
24.	18.45	R2 B' F2 D' U' R F2 L' B2 D2 L' F D F2 L R' U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' U' R'
25.	24.61	D' U B F' L B2 U' L2 R' U' R B2 F D2 F D L B' F L F' L2 R2 B' R2
26.	21.14	U B2 D' L B' F' D2 L D U' B' U L2 B U F D' U' B' F' D' L2 U B F2
27.	28.76	F' L2 B2 R F L' D' B2 F R' U2 B' U L R U L' R2 D2 L' F' L F' L B'
28.	17.96	L B' F2 D U2 F2 D' U L' R2 B L' R U' F2 L F2 U F2 L2 U' B' F2 L' D
29.	17.08	B U R2 D' L D2 F D' U' R B' L' B' R F D' U L2 R' D' U F L D2 L
30.	27.40	F D' F' L B D2 R2 D F D' U2 R' D' U L' R B2 D' B R' F2 R2 F' D' U2
31.	24.75	L' R2 D' F2 R' B' L U' B' D U' L2 U L2 R' B F L' R D U L2 D' L2 R2
32.	29.99	D' U2 L' R' D U L R2 B F2 D U2 B L' B F2 L F' D2 U' F' L' R' F2 D2
33.	25.41	D2 U2 B D2 B F D U B2 R U L' R' D' L2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D' B' D2 L2 F'
34.	23.75	B2 D' R U2 L R' U2 L' R F2 D L' R B2 F2 R2 B F' D2 B F D' B2 F2 U
35.	28.20	B' L2 U R' D' U' B F L' R B2 D R2 U2 L R D B2 F' L' R' B2 L' B' D2
36.	24.99	B F' D U B F' L U' B2 F L D' U2 F2 R2 D' F D L2 U2 F D' B F' U
37.	23.99	L B2 F2 L B R2 D U B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' D2 U B F L' R D'
38.	19.75	B F' U' B2 F L2 B L2 D2 L' D2 R B D' L2 R F' D' U L' B' F D2 U' F'
39.	25.95	L R B2 D U B' F U' B' F2 L2 R' D B2 F D L' D' R' F' R B2 F2 D B
40.	26.70	U2 B' L' R' D U' R2 F D B F2 D' F' L2 B2 F D' U F2 U' R2 B' F2 R F2
41.	29.16	D' R D2 B F' L' R2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 B' L' R2 B F' D' U2 F2 D L' D R2 B'
42.	25.96	R D2 U F' U L' R2 U F R B F' L R2 U L' B2 F D' U B' F' U B2 F
43.	27.09	U' L2 R2 B' D' R2 F2 U' F L2 R F' R D' U F' U2 B2 F' L R2 F' D' U' R'
44.	26.52	D' U R U' L2 D L U L2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 U L R2 U' B2 L D' R' B' U' F'
45.	32.27	L' R U' F D2 L R' B2 L F2 L' R U' R' B' F2 L2 D R B' F' L F2 U' L2
46.	24.34	L B' D L2 B2 F' D' F2 D U2 B2 F' U R2 B D2 L' D L' B' F R' U2 B U
47.	31.92	L' R' B' F D' U' B2 F2 L' R2 B F L2 U2 B F R2 U2 F L' U F L B' R'
48.	26.19	L2 R B2 L' R' F2 L B' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 B R2 B D L' U R D' U2 L' R2
49.	26.89	D' U' R' B2 F R B L2 B' F2 U' B L R' U2 L' R2 D2 B2 D' U L' F R D
50.	30.12	F2 D' U2 L' U2 B F D U' F2 D' L' U' F2 D' U2 F L D' U' R B' U L' R2
51.	16.10	D2 B2 L F' R U2 L2 R D' F D U2 B F R2 B F D2 U R B R2 U L' R

The last one was because I already scrambled my cube and thought that: Well I'll go to sleep with a solved cube 

YEAH!


----------



## fundash (Jun 28, 2009)

an average of 12:

Statistics for 06-27-2009 16:18:45

Average: 51.51
Standard Deviation: 3.11
Best Time: 39.19
Worst Time: 56.41
Individual Times:
1.	53.25...B' F2 L U' L2 R' B2 L R B' L' U2 L' R' U' F' L2 D2 U B' D2 U2 R' D2 U'
2.	54.41...D2 F2 D U B U F U' F2 L U R' D2 U2 B F' D' B' L2 F
3.	46.93...L R B' F' L' R D' U' B' L' D2 U' B' L2 B2 L B2 F' R' U2
4.	55.97...D2 U' R2 B F2 L' B' F' U' L R D' B' F2 L' R' B' F2 D2 U2
5.	53.69...B2 F D2 B R' B' U B U R' D2 U R' D B' F L' D2 U' B
6.	49.78...U2 F' L R' D2 U2 R D U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R B' L' D2 L' R' D2
7.	51.50...U2 F' R B U2 L2 B F R2 B L2 R' B' R2 U' L2 B' F2 D2 B2
8.	54.22...U L' F U L R B F L' R B' F R2 F' D2 U B' D2 L2 B'
9.	(56.41)...B F2 U B' F D U' L2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 D U B' D2 L' R U
10.	47.53+...B F2 R2 D2 R' F D U2 L' R' D B2 F L2 B2 F L2 R D' F
11.	(39.19)...B F' D U2 B F2 U' L' R B F L' U' L2 U2 L' R U2 B D2
12.	47.84...L' R F U L' R' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B' F U2 F2 L' R2 F2 R'


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 28, 2009)

sub 30 average! now I can relax.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Just remembered to add this before I go to sleep.


First place 2x2 at TOS (5.36 average)
Official 1.72 2x2 single
Official 17.xx average, and I made it to the finals
Official sub 80 4x4 solve(s?)
Official 13.97 single (Whaaat!?)

It was a good, full day


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2009)

2:44.72 Square-1 non-parity PLL time attack 

Sub-3, and I can say I know them all now


----------



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> sub 30 average! now I can relax.



Wow. Just realized that I was around 30 and a bit sub-30 average with 4-look LL. Now with full PLL it's so much better.. Nice 

Finnish open 2009 Here I Come!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 28, 2009)

Berkeley Summer was terrible, but:

1:09 BLD
16.80 Square-1. Apparently I can still set significant PBs in comp

Also finally broke the OH avg NR, albeit barely, and with a 22+
Also had an 18.15, with a TERRIBLE R-perm. (PLL skip woulda been WR... )

Also, Shelley and I won team BLD. Unrehearsed.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2009)

33.78 (25.14) 32.66 (42.58) 32.66 = 33.03

Square-1 NR, here I come! 

(NR = 28.14 average)


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2009)

41.xy 4x4 at today's meetup. This was during the 4x4 round (2nd solve)

I had a U perm, looked down at the timer - 37/38 seconds. Locked up. 
Redux at 24, and no parity. My 3rd 41 second solve

My average was 50 or 51 I think.


----------



## Fishcake (Jun 28, 2009)

I just got a sub-23 average of 5: 22.65! I'm still using my store-bought cube, because my DS cube just turned really bad! I got an average of 28.97 using it. Maybe it needs some lubrication. I was quite surprised to get a new average record after getting a really bad one 

22.95 24.24 20.78 (20.55) (25.43)

Really cool looking graph:


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 28, 2009)

Finally a sub20 average of 12!

19.60


----------



## Zava (Jun 28, 2009)

4:29.94 for 5x5 3 in a row


----------



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2009)

YEAH!!11!!  I love this day!
Again new PB-s!!!!
I'm doing a 100 average so PB comes  again!

JES JES JES JES! 
15.61!!!! SUB-16!!  !!!
average 12 before: 19.34
and 5: 17.45!!!!!!11!!11!! 
U' F U' B2 R2 D' U F2 R2 B2 F D U' L2 R B' F D L2 B' F D' U2 F2 D
That scramble was almost another PB just few solves before. 16.65 with it. R perm locked up  BUT STILL!! YEAH!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2009)

That;s Derrick Eide #2


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 28, 2009)

7x7x7 First Sub 11 Average of 5 at 10:43


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes said:


> Finally a sub20 average of 12!
> 
> 19.60



Nice. Now take average of 50 and see if you can get sub 20


----------



## blah (Jun 28, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Also, Shelley and I won team BLD. Unrehearsed.



Considering one of you uses MGLS and the other uses pure Fridrich...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2009)

4x4 average of 12 PB:

Average: 57.87
Standard Deviation: 3.72
Individual Times: 54.46, 1:03.79, 53.51, 1:03.79, (1:05.39), 52.16, 58.84, (51.08), 56.61, 59.08, 58.76, 57.68#

Wootage!


----------



## Escher (Jun 28, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 4x4 average of 12 PB:
> 
> Average: 57.87
> Standard Deviation: 3.72
> ...



I'm actually going to come to nottingham and break your fingers.

Well done, anyway


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 28, 2009)

new 3x3 pb single *full step*...
(13.69)	R' D' L' B2 F D U' F D2 B2 U2 L' R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 D' L2

13.33 is my best but with pll skip 

EDIT: OMG..(13.64)	U' B F' L' U' L2 B F' L' F' D2 U2 F D U' B2 F D2 U B R2 D U' L R' [full step]
just after 5-6 solves..


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 29, 2009)

blah said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Shelley and I won team BLD. Unrehearsed.
> ...


Also, cross on left vs. bottom. I'll write up the solve later if I can get all the F2L right.


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/meetup/20090628.html


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 29, 2009)

Interesting name, Faz!


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

Heh. It's latvian.


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/meetup/20090628.html



Playground bully!


----------



## Escher (Jun 29, 2009)

I managed to get all the way to 18! yay 
I also got a V cube 5 and have a new PB of 2:21 (not bad for somebody who has never owned a 5x5 before...).


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

blah said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedcubing.com.au/meetup/20090628.html
> ...



I don't quite understand. :confused:

*Real mans average of 10: 3:35.96.* I think it may be amongst the fastest in the world, but there is no category on speedcubing.com, so I wouldn't know.

Btw, those 2x2 scrambles in the competition yesterday weren't legal. Tim got them off the old official WCA scrambler, and set a length of 7. 

EDIT:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Average: 11.37
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 8.78
Worst Time: 13.44
Individual Times:
12.42, 10.48, (8.78), 11.03, 10.59, 11.03, 11.33, 11.83, 10.80, 11.92, 11.81, 12.59, 9.48, 12.44, 12.16, 10.89, 11.20, 11.69, 12.97, 11.47, 12.25, 10.48, 10.91, 10.38, (13.44)

Take that Rowan! Using white type c for some reason.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 29, 2009)

7.xx at a meetup? Impressive


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



You're more than twice as fast as the ones in second place in almost every category  If that's not bullying, what is?


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

Thx Simon. Non lucky too. Although, it does help to see your first 2 pairs during inspection. 

[09:52] <Fazaway> any tips for 6x6 dan? 
[09:52] <j`ey> turn fast 
[09:53] <Fazaway> k 
[09:53] <DanCohen> yeah 
[09:53] <DanCohen> very fsat on centers 
[09:56] <Fazaway> lol new pb 
[09:56] <Fazaway> 3:21

EDIT: 3:02.43 - pb


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jun 30, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Tue Jun 30 01:08:22 EDT 2009 -----

Average: 49.59 sec.

Fastest Time: 47.09
Slowest Time: 52.41
Standard Deviation: 01.29

Individual Times:
1) 49.15 l' U' D' l2 R d2 F' R2 b2 F d2 f2 B d' F' B2 D2 L B f2 D u' R' u2 U' b2 F' u2 r L B' u L l F' l L' f' l' F'
2) 48.13 F b2 l2 R B R r' F2 B d' f' F2 l2 U' D f2 r2 L' F r' d b D' U2 R U2 u2 B' F' L' u2 L' u' r2 R F d' r2 R U'
3) 51.38 D u r2 D2 r2 D R d2 r' b2 r' R' u b u F l F2 D' R' f L' l2 b r2 F' r' R2 U2 l' b2 R2 b F' D2 U2 f F L b2
4) (47.09) B' r' l2 u d2 r' U2 b R' L D' R d F' D d2 B2 D2 b2 d' r' f2 R2 D l2 D r' D2 d2 r2 L2 f U2 b2 U' L2 B2 l r2 U2
5) 51.63 B2 D b R2 f2 R' f' R B' R' L U2 B2 D R' d R' f2 r F' d' f' r2 R u' l' D U F' R2 D u' l2 R U u l' D' u L2
6) (52.41) l f D2 U2 B U' l' r2 f2 b u2 l U' b f2 l d2 f' U' d' R D2 l' f u f u' U2 r D' b B' U2 L2 r F2 f' d2 b D2
7) 50.83 u2 L2 F d b D b F2 u' D' f' b2 u' l2 u U' L' R' f' d' B u' F' u2 D2 r2 D2 R2 U' r' B f D' u' F D u r b l2
8) 49.52 f' R' L2 D2 R r' u2 R2 d R2 d F' d F2 L d' B2 b2 l F D' d2 l r' F' B' U2 B f2 L' u' F2 U2 F f2 l2 F' U' L r'
9) 49.53 B' l' D l' B2 L F' D2 B' b D2 r B' F' R' D2 F' D' d' f2 B' R' F' D2 f2 b l' B' l2 L2 B2 b d U r' D F' B' L R'
10) 49.03 f d' F' d' l D2 B' R2 L2 d u' b2 u2 R2 L B' f' L2 b B L2 l' U' R2 F B' R' B' r D' F r u F R b D2 B2 U l'
11) 47.97 l' U l2 r' f' D2 F f2 d R2 d' L2 l F u2 L' b L' u' b r u' b2 r D d' L B' U' b r' l2 b L' R2 f' D f U' B'
12) 48.71 L b U' D2 r2 f2 b l' b u' d2 r b B' U' l' b r f D u l f l2 D2 b l2 U2 d R' B r b2 f2 U2 R2 u B' F2 L2

=]


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 30, 2009)

*k4*:

(1:34:59 AM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 5 Individual Times: 1:22.77, (1:34.38), (1:05.63), 1:26.66, 1:21.11
(1:34:59 AM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: *1:23.51*, Best Time: *1:05.63 *Worst Time: 1:34.38

Yeah I know I'm beast. This started with maybe my 25th k4 solve ever. 1:05 was non-lucky. ELL was a 2-2 and a 3-cycle.

*5x5*:

(11:11:46 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: (1:47.06), 1:56.66, (2:01.80), 1:55.28, 1:49.59, 1:47.91, 1:48.55, 1:58.53, 1:53.80, 1:49.44, 1:53.88, 1:54.56
(11:11:46 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: *1:52.82*, Best Time: 1:47.06 Worst Time: 2:01.80

My first sub-2 avg . I don't do 12 solves in a row very often 

*3x3OH:*

(11:01:46 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 26.09, (25.49), 27.58, 33.30, 31.28, 30.38, 29.30, 32.75, 26.16, (34.55), 26.34, 30.13
(11:01:46 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: *29.33*, Best Time: 25.49 Worst Time: 34.55

FINALLY! My pb avg was 30.00 for so long.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 30, 2009)

Hm.
New 3x3 PB 
13.72 non-lucky. I can't get sub15 lucky XD
Easy OLL and U(b) Perm.
I missed the spacebar :/

13.72	B U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R' D R' D' U L' R D' B F D U L2 F' D2 B2 F' L' R2


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Faz, how did you manage that 11 second magic solve?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 30, 2009)

Real man's average of 10 (just tried it for fun ): 4:46.72


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 30, 2009)

I finally picked up the square 1 again. I had to relearn everything. How boring. Anyhow...

Average of 5

1.) 1:25.58
2.) 1:13.70
3.) (2:26.28)
4.) 1:09.97
5.) (47.56)

Average: 1:16.42

I'm slow. Don't make fun of me. I'll get better. *Goes back to practising*


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 30, 2009)

Computer 5x5:
Average: 1:17.31
Individual Times: 1:13.95, 1:18.14, (1:11.47), 1:18.61, 1:17.75, (1:23.41), 1:12.28, 1:20.19, 1:18.41, 1:19.22, 1:16.56, 1:18.02


----------



## tfkscores (Jun 30, 2009)

broke 30 seconds down to 24. need to get sub 20!!!


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 30, 2009)

broke my 3x3 pb by 0.16 secs 

(13.17)	F2 R2 F' R2 F D2 U' F2 D' U R2 B' F2 U B2 F R2 D2 B' F2 D2 L' B2 F2 R


----------



## keith_emerson (Jun 30, 2009)

PB 3x3x3 (PLL SKIP)

7) 27.15 F' L' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D F B2 L2 R B2 F' D U2 B2 L2 R U2 F U' F' D2 B'

:-D!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 30, 2009)

first sub 3 4x4x4(yeah, I know I'm bad) 2:59.47!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 30, 2009)

Got a sub-15  But it was the second time I did the same scramble 
14.7x don't remember exactly


----------



## not_kevin (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure if it's PB (don't normally do avg 12), but it's OK. I needz practice...

Square-1
Avg (10/12): 23.40
SD: 3.47

1. 20.17 (0,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (1,0) (-1,2) (6,4) (6,3) (6,4) (6,0) (6,3) (2,3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,3) (6,0)
2. 22.15 (0,2) (0,-5) (3,3) (5,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,2) (-4,2) (-2,2) (6,0) (4,2) (4,0) (1,4) (1,0) (3,0) (3,0)
3. 22.46 (0,5) (0,4) (3,3) (5,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (6,4) (2,4) (0,4) (2,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,0)
4. 20.17 (0,3) (3,-3) (3,0) (2,0) (1,1) (3,0) (6,2) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (1,3) (6,4) (-3,4) (0,4) (-4,2)
5. 25.23 (0,0) (0,3) (1,3) (5,0) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,1) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,2) (0,4) (-2,0)
6. 22.16 (0,-1) (-5,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (-2,1) (0,2) (4,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (5,4) (6,0) (0,4)
7. 22.09 (-5,-4) (-3,6) (0,2) (1,1) (5,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (3,5) (6,3) (0,2) (-5,4) (0,5) (5,0) (6,4) (-4,2)
8. 26.02 (-5,2) (0,3) (3,1) (5,5) (0,1) (3,0) (5,0) (6,1) (0,4) (6,1) (0,3) (-2,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4)
9. 21.06 (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (5,5) (1,1) (5,3) (-2,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,3) (6,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,0)
10. 31.48 (0,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (5,3) (-3,1) (6,5) (0,1) (-1,0) (0,1) (2,4) (0,3) (-4,4) (4,4)
11. 23.10 (0,3) (0,6) (6,3) (-4,1) (6,4) (0,1) (6,2) (6,0) (-1,3) (6,4) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0)
12. 28.53 (0,3) (3,6) (5,4) (3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-1,2) (4,4) (2,3) (5,2) (4,1) (0,3) (6,2) (0,4) (6,3)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice sq-1 scramble, I got 12.68:

(0,2) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (-5,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (2,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (6,4) / (-3,5)

And PB average of 12:

Average: 19.15
Standard Deviation: 2.72
Best Time: 13.44
Worst Time: 24.82
Individual Times:
1.	23.59	(0,5) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (5,0) /
2.	16.84	(0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,3) / (6,2) / (2,4) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (4,5) / (-4,0) / (2,5) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) /
3.	20.12	(-5,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (0,1) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (-1,1) /
4.	14.95	(0,6) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (-3,5) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (-5,0)
5.	19.56	(0,5) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (2,3) / (-2,3) / (5,4) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (-4,5) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (6,2) / (0,4)
6.	18.16	(0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,1) / (2,0) / (0,4) /
7.	(13.44)	(0,2) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,2) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-2,1) / (0,2) /
8.	(24.82)	(0,6) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (2,2) /
9.	18.71	(0,-4) / (4,-5) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (-5,5) / (-5,0)
10.	20.66	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) /
11.	23.10	(0,3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (2,3) / (6,5) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) /
12.	15.83	(0,2) / (-2,-5) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (0,2)


----------



## gboh19 (Jul 1, 2009)

June Mission accomplished:

3x3: Sub-19 ave of 12, Sub-50 OH, 11.xx PB (2H)
5x5: sub-3min average PB:2:30
6x6: sub 7min
7x7: sub 10min

Bought whole set of black V-cubes

June Mission failed:
3x3: Blindfolded (memo and parity failed )


Next MissionJuly)
3x3: sub-18
4x4: sub-1:30 average
5x5: sub-2:30 average
3x3 Blindfolded ><


----------



## Novriil (Jul 1, 2009)

Missions you can post to goals thread

anyway a week more to get my new cubes Well have to wait.

So accomplishment: I teached (dam is it like thought?? I can't use FF here and IE su*ks 100%) him a bit F2L and 2-look OLL.. He uses already 2-look PLL but he had some 4-look OLL  anyway by the end of our lesson he beat me in our race  (well I did OH and he 2H ) But still.. It was a improvement that he got 1:11.... he's record before was like 2 min??


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 1, 2009)

One of the best moments of my life 
(15.06), (16.83), 16.49, 16.08, 15.89 Avg 16.15
Great average for my standard


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 1, 2009)

Finally!
Sub10 on 7x7!
9:32.75
What a improvement!


----------



## Gparker (Jul 1, 2009)

unrelated to cubing:

13th birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Faz (Jul 1, 2009)

I finished uploading all 3 parts to my Cross (How to get faster) video!


----------



## Raffael (Jul 1, 2009)

I improved my PB 4x4 average by 0.1 seconds


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 1, 2009)

2:05.88 megaminx single. ^^


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 1, 2009)

Megaminx Single: *1:09.20* non-lucky.


Got it on video and it will be up soon.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 1, 2009)

Square-1:

31.22 28.82 (28.02) (35.22) 28.02 = 29.35

Sub-30 

Edit: Simon, please say that was a typo...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Edit: Simon, please say that was a typo...



That what was a typo? You'll get to see the video soon


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh help...

I thought _I_ was improving, but 1:09... I'm shattered...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 1, 2009)

You are improving though  I just got a really good single. We're probably about just as fast on the megaminx. 

What do you average?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 1, 2009)

Around 1:35... I pretty often get sub-1:30, my PB is 1:19.xx


----------



## Tiw (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah!! My first sub 20 average of 12!! 
I thought I would never break this magical barrier.
17.90 21.18 25.13 19.19 20.43 20.26 (27.30) 16.53 20.61 17.91 19.43
(16.22) = 19.86 
I had really fast solves...4 solves sub 18! That's incredible good for me!
My best sub 20 avg. of 5 is 17.73^^ a little bit luck...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Around 1:35... I pretty often get sub-1:30, my PB is 1:19.xx



Ok. My pb avg of 12 is sub 1:25


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 2, 2009)

New PB of 14.33!!! This is my first sub-15 solve. My old record was 15.09 which I have had forever. 

Scramble: D' L2 F2 R' B2 D2 U' B F R' U' F' D U' L2 R2 B F L R2 F' L B' F2 R2

I might post my solve for this later. I think it was pretty good.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2009)

Earlier today I got new PB on 2x2x2 aveage 10(12) ^^

Well.. first sub 5 average of 10(12) ;D
[13:13] -^scramble^- Odder's 12 Individual Times: (2.36), 5, 5.08, 4.63, 2.55, 5.02, (6.11), 4.66, 3.40, 5.13, 4.56, 4.78
[13:13] -^scramble^- Odder's Average: 4.48, Best Time: 2.36 Worst Time: 6.11


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 2, 2009)

I made the most replied to thread on this forum!


----------



## Zava (Jul 2, 2009)

hmhm. 2:31.97 2-5 relay
5x5 1:20.xx, so the other three 1:11 (maybe: 55, 12, 4? just a bet)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 2, 2009)

Sub 10 on a 7x7x7 twice
9:55.xx
9:51.xx


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 2, 2009)

My second Skewb solve!!!
1:53.90
And it's still my first day I can solve it ^^ I only use 2 algs 
I didn't time my first solve, but it was aorund 10-15 minutes.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 2, 2009)

2:01.46 megaminx single ^^


----------



## Felipe (Jul 2, 2009)

WOO! Finally broke sub-20 on the 3x3. It was extremely lucky, but from an actual scramble. Got a free F2L pair and a PLL skip.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 2, 2009)

Skewb PB:
26.86


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 2, 2009)

New PB on 3x3! 16.07 seconds woot! Broke my old record by .84 seconds!!!


----------



## Raffael (Jul 2, 2009)

Great 3x3 cubing session for me today:

first ever sub-20 avg 0f 50, including:
18.66 avg of 12 (new PB)
17.74 avg of 5 (new PB)

fastest solve was 13.31, slowest was 31.26
SD was 3.01


----------



## marineasalia (Jul 3, 2009)

improved my avg of 12 (3x3) by 0.09 secs 


Average: 18.67
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 15.59
Worst Time: 24.59
Individual Times:
1.	17.55	F2 L2 R' U L F2 L2 F' R F' R D' L' F U2 B2 F' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2
2.	18.27	D U' L U' B L' B' D F2 U' L D' R F L2 R' U' B R2 D U L R2 D2 U
3.	16.94	U B2 F2 D R2 D U' L2 R B' D F2 L2 R' D' F L' R B F D U2 B F2 D2
4.	20.08	B' F L2 B D2 U2 B F' L2 U B L2 D2 F' D2 U R' U' B2 L' B D2 U' F R'
5.	(24.59)	R B' L2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 F D' L' D U' B' F2 U' B D2 U2 L' R D2 F D' U
6.	17.66	R2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 L R2 U B2 D' U2 B F2 U L F2 U2 F' U R2 B' F2 L' R
7.	18.88	D' L2 B' F U L2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 L U L' F2 D B' L R2 D2 L R2 D2
8.	(15.59)	D B F2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' B' D B' R U R2 F D U' L2 R' D U2 B F L D
9.	18.66	F' L2 B' D U' L2 R' U2 R' D U2 B2 F' D' U B' F2 L' F D' U' L' R' F D
10.	20.11	B2 U B' R D2 R B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B R U2 L R2 B F2 U' B' F2 L' R2 D2
11.	18.56	D U F2 L' B2 D' U2 B D' L' R2 U2 F2 U' B' F' D2 U L2 R F U' B' F R'
12.	19.98	L' R D U' B' D' U B2 F L' R' D2 U2 L2 R2 B U B2 R U' F2 U' B' F U'


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 3, 2009)

Pyraminx

Average: 6.50
Standard Deviation: 0.22
Best Time: 5.55
Worst Time: 9.97
Individual Times:
(9.45), 6.77, 6.50, 6.24, (5.55)

Average: 7.55
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 5.55
Worst Time: 12.20
Individual Times:
6.75, 9.45, 6.77, 6.50, 6.24, (5.55), 9.97, 7.31, 7.25, (12.20), 8.75, 6.55

Still using LBL. I will catch up to you, Odder!


Ryanheise.com unlucky single!!!
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=single&name=Wuqiong+Fan
I haven't beaten this in almost a year.
I would say it is quite lucky, but no skipped steps.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

Statistics for 07-03-2009 13:33:27

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.60
Standard Deviation: 3.18
Best Time: 17.27
Worst Time: 26.67
Individual Times:
1.	26.67	D' U B F2 L2 F U2 B F U' B2 F D2 U2 L' F2 L F' D2 U' F' L2 R2 D' R
2.	17.27	D U2 F2 L' R2 F2 R D2 L R' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D U B2 F D2 U B D
3.	19.37	B F2 D2 R2 B' F U' B2 F2 D2 U2 L R' B D L' U F L' R' B' L D2 B' U
4.	22.24	L' R2 D' L' R2 B F' L2 D U' L2 D2 R U B2 F' U R B D U2 L U' R F'
5.	22.44	D2 U R B F2 L2 R U' L2 U2 L' F D U L' F D2 R U B' F2 D' U' F2 D2


Almost sub 20


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 4, 2009)

I will put down a bunch of accomplishments now, since I have not for a while.

1. Competed in 5 competitions
2. Learned 13/21 PLLs. 
3. Obtained 100 puzzles. 
4. Got sub-30 average on 3x3 officially. 
5. Ranked better than #100 WR in square-1 average. 
6. Got better than a minute on OH. 
7. Restrung my magics. 
8. Managed to forget what I was going to put down.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 4, 2009)

Underwater solve!!!

I can't hold my breath really well so this is an accomplishment for me. It was ~20 seconds cuz I didn't have my glasses on and bubbles were coming out of the cube.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 4, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 26/26
Average: 59.93
Standard Deviation: 3.34
Best Time: 53.28
Worst Time: 1:07.53
Individual Times: 59.83, 56.68, 59.11, (1:07.53), 56.37, 1:01.48, 1:02.72, 57.16, 55.89, 57.03, 1:00.28, 58.73, 1:02.13, 58.45, 1:03.25, (53.28), 1:07.43, 58.82, 1:00.18, 1:03.89, 1:00.82, 1:00.24, 1:00.15, 1:02.80, 56.24, 57.59

Yes, 26 solves. I wanted to roll out a sub-minute session average and it was 1:00.02 after 25 solves 

The best average of 5 was 57.64 and the best average of 12 was 58.94. Also, there's an average of 5 halfway through with an SD of 0.28


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2009)

3.77 average of 12 on jfly's 2x2 simulator:

3.48 3.76 5.96 0.62 4.28 4.75 1.48 4.80 (7.25) (0.16) 4.87 3.68

Part of a 5.11 mean of 100. I mess up way too often, lots of 7+ solves...


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jul 4, 2009)

i just got a .78 magic average of 5 !!!  and .82 average of 12 ?! yea i can't believe it !and 12.02 3x3 non LC


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 3.77 average of 12 on jfly's 2x2 simulator:
> 
> 3.48 3.76 5.96 0.62 4.28 4.75 1.48 4.80 (7.25) (0.16) 4.87 3.68
> 
> Part of a 5.11 mean of 100. I mess up way too often, lots of 7+ solves...




0.16 was presumably a one move solution, correct?


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 4, 2009)

23.64
(-2,-3) (2,-4) (-2,0) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,1) (-3,3) (5,0) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (0,3)
non lucky but really easy


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 4, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> i just got a .78 magic average of 5 !!!  and .82 average of 12 ?! yea i can't believe it !and 12.02 3x3 non LC



Congrats!

Amazing!!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > 3.77 average of 12 on jfly's 2x2 simulator:
> ...



It was either 3 or 4 moves, don't remember.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 5, 2009)

1:40.59 5x5 single.
i was sad it wasn't sub 1:40...and the fact that i lagged for 2-3s in the middle of the solve trying to do a double niklas (1 for a centre edge and the other for a centre corner) which ended up as only effective a niklas because the cancellation was wrong made me even sadder >.< it could at least be a 1:38...
but still, sub 30s for last 4 centres because it was quite easy.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 5, 2009)

I made a new PB on 4x4, 1:39.20! Yay


----------



## PeterV (Jul 5, 2009)

New 3x3x3 PB average & single:

25.08, 24.27, (31.84), 25.37, (21.09) = 24.91 avg.

Done for the 2009-27 weekly forum competion. All solves were full step. Good look-ahead.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 6, 2009)

<+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 14.31, 13.94, 16.13, 13.36, 16.43, (17.11), 15.75, 13.05, 14.55, 14.55, (10.84), 12.78
<+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 14.48, Best Time: 10.84 Worst Time: 17.11

Square-1 UWR (although Iimura has faster on tape so not really)


----------



## DaveDiablos (Jul 6, 2009)

Rubik 360 solve - 1:43.78


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Sq-1 parity average:

3.70, 3.96, 3.91, (6.22), (3.61) = 3.86


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 6, 2009)

first sub 15  

13.62 with the OLL with all corners oriented and no edges oriented with a pll skip!

Now lets go for a nonlucky...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2009)

3x3: 5.83! (PLL Skip)

Scramble: F R' F2 B2 D F' U2 D L' D' F' B2 U D B2 L B2 R2 D2 U B U2 R F D'

(Cross on F face)

X-Cross: z' U' L2' U' R' x'

2nd F2L Pair: d' L U L'

3rd F2L Pair: U R U R'

4th F2L Pair: d R U' R' U2 R U' R'

OLL: U' L U F' U' L' U L F' L'

PLL:

Total: 30 moves


----------



## Shamah02 (Jul 6, 2009)

First Sub-15 Average ever!!!! 

Average: 14.59
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 12.71
Worst Time: 17.20
Individual Times:
1.	14.69	D' U B' F2 L2 R2 B' L2 R' B' F2 D2 B' D L2 B2 D2 F2 D B' D2 B2 F' D U2
2.	14.69	L' D B F U2 L R2 D L R' F' L2 R' D U2 F2 U2 F D2 U R2 F L' R B2
3.	13.08	D2 U2 L' R U' R D' U' L2 R' U2 F' U2 F D L' R2 F' L R' B' L U L R
4.	14.42	B2 F' D L R F L2 R2 B2 F' L R D2 U2 L' B F R B2 F D2 R F' U R'
5.	12.74	L2 R D U' F L' F D2 U2 R U L2 D U' L' U' B D2 L' R' B F2 L' R' F
6.	15.72	R D U' L R U B' R2 B2 F L U' F U' B' D2 U' B F D2 B2 L' R F' R2
7.	15.82	L' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 U R2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' R2 B2 F' U2 L' R D U2 F'
8.	15.90	R2 D' L' B' U2 F' D U B F2 L R B D2 F' R2 D2 U' B R' F D U F2 L
9.	14.35	D U' L D' U B F2 D L2 R' B2 F D2 B2 F' U B U2 B F2 R' D R2 F' D2
10.	14.51	D2 B2 D U R U2 F L' R' F D' L' R2 B U L R' U L U2 B' F' U2 B' D2
11.	(17.20)	U' L' B F R' D2 U R' D' L2 B2 D' L' R U2 L2 R D2 B2 F' D2 R' U F2 R
12.	(12.71)	F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L' R2 B F U' B' F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D' B L2 R' B' R D' F


----------



## Jai (Jul 6, 2009)

5x5 PB Average:
2:08.87, 2:16.76, 2:16.26, 2:11.54, (2:19.93), 2:14.90, 2:19.73, 2:05.44, 2:12.64, 2:07.99, 2:09.91, (1:58.48) = 2:12.40


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Sq-1 PB average of 12:

Average: 18.59
Standard Deviation: 2.94
Best Time: 12.14
Worst Time: 29.64
Individual Times:
1.	(12.14)	(1,5) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-4,1) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (5,1) / (3,0) / (6,3)
2.	17.49	(4,-4) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (4,5) / (3,2) / (2,0) / (-5,2) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-4,0) /
3.	18.50	(-2,3) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (4,5) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) /
4.	16.92	(0,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-3,3)
5.	20.46	(-5,5) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (-5,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (4,5) /
6.	(29.64)	(0,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (4,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-4,3) / (3,2) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,2) / (0,2)
7.	16.87	(0,-4) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (-1,0) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (6,2) /
8.	19.04	(0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,2) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (0,5)	
9.	24.70	(-3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (2,5) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (6,4) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,2)	
10.	17.49	(3,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-4,4) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (2,0)
11.	21.32	(0,6) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (5,4) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,5) /
12.	13.13	(6,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (0,5)

Two sub-WR singles help


----------



## qqwref (Jul 6, 2009)

blade740 said:


> <+micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 14.31, 13.94, 16.13, 13.36, 16.43, (17.11), 15.75, 13.05, 14.55, 14.55, (10.84), 12.78
> <+micro501> Eidolon's Average: 14.48, Best Time: 10.84 Worst Time: 17.11
> 
> Square-1 UWR (although Iimura has faster on tape so not really)



BEAST!



Robert-Y said:


> 3x3: 5.83! (PLL Skip)



Awesome time. That's a really nice solve, too, very easy and fingertrickable


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 7, 2009)

Pyraminx Average of 12

[17:59] <micro501> Connor_'s 12 Individual Times: (9.9), 7.43, 6.83, 6.19, 7.25, 6.56, 7.65, (4.46), 7.03, 5.3, 5.55, 9.83 
[17:59] <micro501> Connor_'s Average: 6.96, Best Time: 4.46 Worst Time: 9.90


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 7, 2009)

I now average sub-40! ... when I got that I felt pretty good but then I remembered everyone here is way faster than that. Oh well.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was doing a disappointing square one average and on the last solve, not only was the puzzle already a cube, but the corners were one move away from being oriented and permuted. Quite conveniently, the edges were oriented, too. 

With no parity and a two alg edge solution, that left me with a 10.99 and I'm third on the cubemania recordlist for square-1!!!!!!! Yes, that solve was incredibly lucky it shouldn't even count but hey, it was legitimate! I should be 2nd, but somebody was obviously cheating with a .14 solve...

But still, the average wasn't even that good...

Forgot to copy the scramble because I should have done it again and taped it... oh well, it's recorded 

Not to mention that I average 45-47ish (and my pb is 40.xx which puts me on a rank of 42 for average btw) when I'm doing okay so this is huge for me.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 7, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Underwater solve!!!
> 
> I can't hold my breath really well so this is an accomplishment for me. It was ~20 seconds cuz I didn't have my glasses on and bubbles were coming out of the cube.



Oh yeah! That reminds me. I have now done a 28 second treadmill solve and an un timed underwater solve.


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2009)

Average: 1:33.44
Standard Deviation: 3.39
Best Time: 1:26.11
Worst Time: 1:38.00
Individual Times:
(1:26.11), 1:37.00, 1:36.59, 1:33.06, 1:28.02, 1:32.19, 1:34.62, 1:37.72, (1:38.00), 1:27.16, 1:33.27, 1:34.81

Like 7 seconds faster than my previous record. All I did while I was in Sydney was 5x5.


----------



## Zava (Jul 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average: 1:33.44
> Standard Deviation: 3.39
> Best Time: 1:26.11
> Worst Time: 1:38.00
> ...



hmm, not bad  getting more consistent, eh? I remember you getting 1:40ish averages with sup2 worst times


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 7, 2009)

21.68, 20.00, (24.34), 21.56, 19.11, 20.93, 19.58, 21.90, 22.52, 21.69, 20.88, (18.84) => 20.98 OH average

20.75, 22.63, 21.69, 17.86, 22.86, 19.09, (27.03), (16.34), 20.02, 25.75, 18.71, 21.46 => 21.08 Sq-1 average


----------



## Novriil (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah  My c4u cube and pyraminx is in Estonia!! 

And made a average of 100 for the first time yesterday.


----------



## gasmus (Jul 7, 2009)

PLL time attack: 29.75!

sub 30!!!


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2009)

gasmus said:


> PLL time attack: 29.75!
> 
> sub 30!!!



wowzers. Nice one


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 7, 2009)

20.03, 19.83, 21.34, (11.80), 13.66, 23.90, 24.96, 12.44, (28.64), 20.59, 20.69, 18.13

19.55 Sq-1 average.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 20.03, 19.83, 21.34, (11.80), 13.66, 23.90, 24.96, 12.44, (28.64), 20.59, 20.69, 18.13
> 
> 19.55 Sq-1 average.




Nice 

Do you still have the scrambles for the 11, 12 and 13?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 7, 2009)

gasmus said:


> PLL time attack: 29.75!
> 
> sub 30!!!


I knew you'd do it  Please please please please PLEASE say you have it on video


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 7, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 20.03, 19.83, 21.34, (11.80), 13.66, 23.90, 24.96, 12.44, (28.64), 20.59, 20.69, 18.13
> ...



11: (0,3)/(3,3)/(6,4)/(6,5)/(6,6)/(6,6)/(0,6)/(0,3)/(-4,-4)/(1,4)/(4,0)/(1,-4)/(6,-2)/(2,5)/(-4,-2)
12: (-5,6)/(-3,-3)/(3,6)/(2,-3)/(-3,6)/(0,1)/(2,2)/(4,6)/(6,6)/(6,3)/(2,1)/(6,6)/(-4,1)/(3,0)/
13: (3,-3)/(6,-3)/(-4,-3)/(4,-5)/(0,-3)/(5,6)/(0,3)/(6,-3)/(6,0)/(-5,6)/(-4,5)/(4,-3)/(6,0)/(3,3)/(3,-3)/

Though you might not find them that easy because I'm sure your method is different from mine.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 7, 2009)

New non-rolling PB at 3x3 (on tape):

Average: 18.21
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 15.22
Worst Time: 19.38
Individual Times:
1.	16.98	F L' B F L2 U2 L R' D' B2 U R2 B F2 L' R2 U2 F2 L2 U R F' D' F2 L
2.	(19.38)	D' B L D' U' L' D' L F' L' R' D' F2 R' B' D' R2 U L R2 B2 R2 B2 L' R
3.	(15.22)	R' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F L' B' D B2 D' U B' F' L2 R2 B2 U L' R2 D2 B2 U' L'
4.	19.38	F2 R B' F2 D F' L2 R2 B D' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' U L R D' F2 D2 R2 F D2
5.	18.26	B D2 U B' F D' B' F R' U2 R' B' F' L' B' F' L D B U F2 R B' L2 R

First was PLL skip, third was non-lucky (A-Perm).
I want sub18!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2009)

49.66 4x4 solve, with PLL parity 

Easy edges and centres. I was at OLL on 40 secs.


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2009)

Sub 18 average of 5

Average: 17.64
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 11.82
Worst Time: 24.80
Individual Times:
1.	16.45	B D2 L2 R2 D U' L2 R' B L' R B2 L R2 B D L D' L2 B2 D2 U R' B2 F2
2.	18.42	D L2 D2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F D U2 F L2 D U' L2 R D U' R' D2 U R
3.	(24.80) U' F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U L' B' L' R' D' U R' D2 B' D' B2 F2
4.	(11.82) F2 U2 L R' F L' U' F L' B' F' D2 U2 L2 F' D L2 D2 L B2 F2 U' B L B
5.	18.06	L2 R D' B' F2 L' R D R2 D' R2 B' L' D2 B R2 F2 L2 U' B' F2 L R' D' U2


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2009)

4x4:

54.34, (1:07.91), 53.19, 1:01.48, (52.82) = 56.34

Might be a PB average of 5, but I can't remember. Three very good solves, an average solve and a bad solve.


----------



## marineasalia (Jul 8, 2009)

couldve been sub 12.. 
improved my pb by 0.17 seconds 
13.00 L' R2 U' F' R' D2 U2 B' F' D2 U B2 F' L R2 F' D2 U L D' B F D' U' B


----------



## peterbat (Jul 8, 2009)

First ever sub-20 average of 5!

Almost exactly one year after I bought my first cube (to within a week)!

Avg 3/5: 19.86

21.16 || B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L' F L D2 R B' L U F D F2 L2 D' B' D B U2
19.29 || D2 L' U' F' U B U R' D2 B U2 L' F' U' R B2 D F2 D F' L2 B2 R2 U' R2
19.13 || F' U R' U2 R' F U2 R' U2 F2 U R' D2 B D R2 U' L2 B' L2 D R2 B U' L
23.89 || B' U' R' U2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' D F D2 L2 D R U2 L2 B' L2 B2 R F' U B U2
17.80 || F U2 R U2 L D' R' D' R2 B' L' D' B' R U L' D2 F' D2 L D2 L2 B D' F


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2009)

Just did 5 skewb solves 

(29.00)
58.42
37.90
37.52
(1:24.68)

Average: 44.61

I use a 2 alg method ^^ The 29.00 was non-lucky, my lucky PB is 15.38.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome-sauce-um:

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Average: 18.71
Standard Deviation: 2.86
Best Time: 13.10
Worst Time: 24.56
Individual Times: 17.09, 18.38, 18.68, 20.45, (13.10), 21.09, 14.75, 17.97, 17.44, 23.56, 18.16, 13.52, 20.75, 17.50, 19.17, 20.43, 21.52, 18.37, 17.83, 19.49, 15.02, 16.37, (24.56), 23.38, 19.22

PB average of 12:

Average: 17.75
Standard Deviation: 2.18
Individual Times:17.09, 18.38, 18.68, 20.45, (13.10), 21.09, 14.75, 17.97, 17.44, (23.56), 18.16, 13.52

PB average of 5:

Average: 16.72
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Individual Times: (13.10), (21.09), 14.75, 17.97, 17.44

I will be so happy if I do this in comp 

Edit: 3.46 sq-1 parity


----------



## Novriil (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah. Just assembled my DX c4u cubes. They are SO GOOD! I love them. I'm sad that I'm selling two  But still. The best is mine. And I love them. Also just solved 5x5x5 for the first time. *(Thanks to Peedu who loaned it to me for the comp.)* and also my pyraminx is better than my old 

I have a mountain from stickers!! 


5x5x5 sub-15 min Here I Come!!


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 8, 2009)

3x3 10/12:
14.1 


3x3 3/5:
13.12


Nationals is just around the corner...


----------



## keith_emerson (Jul 8, 2009)

3x3x3 PB (non-lucky)
28.57 D' B F L' F U L' B' F U F' R D' L2 R F' D2 U2 L2 B R U R2 D' R'

N-perm! puajjjj


----------



## Jai (Jul 8, 2009)

4x4:
56.36, 57.50, 56.94, 56.13, (1:00.13), 58.22, 54.72, 55.25, 52.18, (49.21), 56.25, 54.78 = 55.83


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2009)

2:06.49 computer 5x5x5 solve 
http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1550

breakdown: 34-62-30

I REALLY messed up the 3x3x3 part , that could have easily been a sub-2


----------



## Tortin (Jul 9, 2009)

8.99 solve.  First sub 10.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2009)

Tortin said:


> 8.99 solve.  First sub 10.


do you have the scramble?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 9, 2009)

Petrus average:

Average: 22.17
Standard Deviation: 2.58
Best Time: 15.86
Worst Time: 28.70
Individual Times: 24.63, 23.67, 20.17, 26.41, 20.13, 23.70, 23.56, (28.70), 20.64, 18.09, 20.69, (15.86)


----------



## Konsta (Jul 9, 2009)

Double PB!! 
My first sub 14,5 sec avg of 12 and it wasn't even RA. Previous PB was 14,62.
Also, the first 5 were my PB avg of 5 (13,59), and of course it was too without being RA!  Using Rubik's DIY.
The second last was terrible, I was so nervous.
I also got my first non-lucky sub 11 sec single yesterday: 10,88.
And yesterday was my birthday.. but I don't think it counts as an accomplishment. 

Statistics for 07-09-2009 20:58:16

Average: 14.24
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 12.57
Worst Time: 20.12
Individual Times:
1.	(12.57)	B L2 R B U' R2 D2 R' F' D U B' L' F D' U2 R' U L2 D' U' B' F' U2 L
2.	13.90	D' U R2 D U B D' B2 F D U B2 F2 U2 R' F' D2 U2 R B' L2 R2 U2 L2 D2
3.	17.40	U' B' F' L' D L2 R' B L R D2 B' L' R2 U B' D L B R D2 F2 L D' B2
4.	12.91	B R' B F2 D' L R2 D U F2 D2 R D2 U2 B R' B' F' D B' R F' D' L2 R2
5.	13.95	R U2 R' D' U2 F' L' R F U L2 D2 U2 B F2 U' R' U L R2 F' U R' U F2
6.	15.97	B2 F' U2 L R D' F L' B U2 L F2 L R' F' R2 D2 U B F' D' R2 B F2 R
7.	13.86	L' F2 L D' R' D' R B2 F' L2 D' B' D L' R U2 L D U' B2 F R' B2 R D'
8.	14.45	B U R2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 U' F L D2 U2 L R2 D2 U L2 R B' U' F2 R' B2 F
9.	13.10	R' D' U' L B2 F2 D' U2 L B' F' L2 R' U R2 U2 L' D2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 R
10.	13.72	L D' L' U2 B2 F' D2 U' L2 R B F' U B D U' L2 R D2 B2 F' D B U2 L2
11.	(20.12)	D B D U2 L' R' D U' B L U2 L D2 U2 B F L D' U2 B2 D' U' B' F' D
12.	13.18	D U2 B' L' R' D' U2 R2 B D U' L R D' L D2 U F L R B F R' F2 L


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 9, 2009)

Konsta said:


> And yesterday was my birthday.. but I don't think it counts as an accomplishment.



Of course it counts! You managed to survive one more year!

12.64 average of 5 

13.43 average of 12


----------



## kahman10 (Jul 9, 2009)

I just did an average of 5 on a 3x3 using the cubetimer scrambles. an i got 50.08 seconds after about a year of cubbing. i used the beginners method to solve.


----------



## Ewks (Jul 9, 2009)

Average: 16.47 sec.

Fastest Time: 13.60
Slowest Time: 20.82
Standard Deviation: 01.37

Individual Times:
66) 16.24 B' F2 D R' U2 B D2 L U' D' L R2 F2 R D2 L' D L' F' L' R2 U2 R' D B
67) (20.82) L' F U' F' D2 B L2 D' F' B' U D' F B U F' R U2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L U2 D2
68) 15.92 R' L' F' B2 R2 B' F2 R' B' U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R' B2 F2 R' D B D B R D'
69) 16.80 L2 D' R2 U B U' F' D R' D2 F B2 U D' F2 L2 B' L2 R' F D2 B' D F' R
70) 17.13 L2 D2 F B U B U' R' F D' B' U2 D' L2 U2 R U' R U2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 R
71) 16.40 B2 R' D2 F' L2 R' B2 D L' U' B L F' U2 R U2 F U' F' R2 F' R2 U' R L
72) 19.26 D' B L' R F L F' D B D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R D' R2 D F2 D' R' U2 F L B2
73) 17.71 B U' F' R' L' B F2 U2 D R F2 D2 F R2 L D L' F2 B2 D2 U2 L' R' D' U'
74) (13.60) F D U2 F D' B F L B U2 B2 D U2 L R B F R2 D F' B2 D' F2 R' B'
75) 14.51 U' B D2 L' B2 L' B D' L B' D2 R D2 U L' F2 D' B2 U' B' U R' U' B2 R'
76) 14.88 F2 R2 B' L' D L2 B L2 U2 F B U B' U2 B' L B' L U' F2 L' D L R2 U
77) 15.83 R L' F L' B' L F' U R L' F B' D2 U L D' L' F D2 U' F' U2 R' U' F2

______________________________________________
Total Solves: 100
Total Pops: 0
Average: 18.17 sec.

Fastest Time: 11.11
Slowest Time: 23.66
Standard Deviation: 02.34

I've been faster but this is good for now...
Sub-15, you don't scare me


----------



## TMOY (Jul 9, 2009)

kahman10 said:


> I just did an average of 5 on a 3x3 using the cubetimer scrambles. an i got 50.08 seconds after about a year of cubbing.


Then it was not an average of 5 but of 500000.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 9, 2009)

I pretty much never have to use Ortega again, as of a few minutes ago


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

I managed to do my 2-flip even faster O__O 0.61 seconds  (twice)

then I managed to do my first 2-edge pop on my pyraminx xD hehe 

ohh.. and for the 3x3x3 I did a 12.66 Non-Lucky solve  (btw, I don't cube so much atm xP)


----------



## Escher (Jul 9, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I pretty much never have to use Ortega again, as of a few minutes ago



2/3rds of EG!!! You beast!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 10, 2009)

kahman10 said:


> about a year of cubbing.



THERE'S your problem! Try cubing, it makes your times go down way faster.


I got my minesweeper PBs down to 2, 19, and 72  That places me about 630th in the world by the current world ranking (although it hasn't been updated for a bit).


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2009)

2x2 in 4.15 avg 100 - Can/Has Rowan beat(en) it?
Yesterday at the meetup 48.xy avg of 5 for 4x4 - 47, 54, 45, 47, 49
First 3 had double parity.


----------



## Escher (Jul 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2 in 4.15 avg 100 - Can/Has Rowan beat(en) it?
> Yesterday at the meetup 48.xy avg of 5 for 4x4 - 47, 54, 45, 47, 49
> First 3 had double parity.



Yeah, sorry... Just sub 4 is my PB of 100. I'll do an avg of 100 later today and see where I am right now though, which is probably worse.
Finish CLL, dammit!


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2009)

Noooooooo!

Lemme get a tally

Sune 5/6
Antisune 5/6
Pi: 3/6
Superman: 4/6
Double sune: 3/4
Bowtie: 4/6
U case: 3/6

27/40

Grr. Don't really want to learn any more before the competition.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2009)

12.94, 14.35, (11.56), (22.51), 17.93 = 15.07

Guess the puzzle


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 12.94, 14.35, (11.56), (22.51), 17.93 = 15.07
> 
> Guess the puzzle


Too fast for square-1, too slow for 3x3, too fast for 4x4...

Clock


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll take that as a compliment then, because it is in fact square-1


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

How does it feel getting sub-WR averages?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome  Didn't you notice the sub-WR singles (yes, plural) too?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah. Any lucky cases?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2009)

Narp  The 22 had parity. The 17 was closer to my "normal" average


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

Then you might want to update your signature.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy...


Average: 16.46
Standard Deviation: 1.88
Best Time: 14.18
Worst Time: 21.25
Individual Times:
1.	15.88	L' B' F' D' U' R' B2 F D' B' F' L2 B' F' L' F L2 R D' U L' B' D' F U'
2.	(14.18)	F U F' R B F2 L' R F' R2 B F2 D' L' D U2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 B' F2 R D'
3.	16.38	B F' U2 L' R' B2 L R2 F2 D' L2 D B R2 U B' F2 L B2 D L' R2 D2 F2 R
4.	14.69	R' F L2 R' F L R' B F' U L2 R' D L R D' U' B2 F' L2 R B' U' B D'
5.	(21.25)	F' D2 U R B F D2 U' L2 R D B2 F D L' R2 B F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U L2
6.	18.68	L2 R' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 F L' D L2 D2 U B F2 D B' R' D U L B2 F2 D'
7.	14.75	R2 B2 F2 D' L F L F L D' U' F' U2 L2 F R B L' R B F' U2 B F2 U
8.	14.61	R' D U' B R2 U F' U F2 D U' R D2 U' B' F D2 U2 R D U' B D2 L U'
9.	16.96	L2 B2 F R2 D U' L R2 U B2 F' L' R D U2 F D' U F D U2 B2 D U B'
10.	20.88	F2 U2 B' D2 L R' D U B F' D2 R2 D' R2 B D2 F L' B' D2 R F2 L D' F'
11.	15.72	B2 F' R' B2 F' L2 D2 B2 F2 D R D' U F R' U2 L' F' D2 U R' U2 R U2 L2
12.	16.09	D' B2 D2 U2 R2 B R B F D' L' B2 F' L R' D2 B' D' R' D' U2 L B2 D2 F2

First average in a couple days, PB I think.

Too bad I had a counting 20, but three counting 14's is nice .


----------



## dChan (Jul 10, 2009)

Just beat my fastest non-lucky single... by .11 seconds. But still, it is funny because it came from a warm-up average where it followed a 20 and a 21. Here is the scramble:

B' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R D B L B R' D' F2 D2 L B2 U2 L' D2 F D' R D' F' (scramble with cross on front or, if you are color neutral, just scramble official-WCA style)

Whoops, nearly forgot. The time was 11.30 seconds.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Holy...
> 
> 
> Average: 16.46
> ...


I predict a sub-17 average at C3


----------



## Tortin (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > 8.99 solve.  First sub 10.
> ...



L B' U' L' U' F2 L B L U2 F R2 B L' F' R2 F U R' F D F U' R2 U'
X-Cross and PLL skip, but I can't seem to get the skip again, for some reason.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I predict a sub-17 average at C3



 Thanks, I hope you're right.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I predict a sub-17 average at C3



Don't jinx it.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 11, 2009)

Just got my very first sub-20 average


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice 19.94s and sub20 average of 5, DAE_JA_VOO! Now go for a real sub-20 average (that is, of 12)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Nice 19.94s and sub20 average of 5, DAE_JA_VOO! Now go for a real sub-20 average (that is, of 12)



Hahahah!! I'll try dude, I'll try!

Thanks


----------



## mande (Jul 11, 2009)

3x3 13.92 PLL skip.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 11, 2009)

New pb for megaminx. 2:00.44 Broke my previous record by 45 seconds. It was very easy though, with PLL skip.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 11, 2009)

I got my first few sub-30 3x3 solves last week, including my new non-lucky PB: 0:25.77. 

Also, I know full PLL now! I went on a holiday to Belgium for a week, but the weather was horrible so I spent a lot of time sitting in my tent practicing permutation algorithms. Fortunately, I'm a fast learner so I had some time left to be nice to my girlfriend.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Broke my PB again  No sup-20's.

Average: 16.33
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 14.03
Worst Time: 19.50
Individual Times:
1.	17.16	D2 F L2 R' D' U2 B' F2 L R' B U' B2 F L2 R' B2 F D U2 B' F L R' B
2.	16.22	L R' B F' D U B2 F R' D' U' B' L' B' L' B' R' B' U' B D' L2 U' B2 U'
3.	16.34	D2 U' L R' U' B F U2 L R B D2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 L F' L' D2 U' B' F2 D2
4.	(14.03)	R' D2 B2 F2 L' R B F' U' B2 F' U' B2 L2 D' U B2 U B' F' U' R' B2 F D2
5.	16.25	R' U' L2 R' F2 U R2 F R' B U2 L' D' L R' B2 F R F2 U2 B D B2 L R
6.	14.61	R U2 L' F2 L D2 U2 B' F' R' B F L B2 F2 D2 L' R D2 F' D' L' R' D2 F2
7.	(19.50)	D2 B D2 F' R B' U' L2 B F2 R' B2 F2 U2 B L R D2 R B2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2
8.	15.75	D R' D2 R2 F' L' R' D' B F2 R2 U' L' U' L' B' D U' F D U L R2 D B
9.	18.64	D B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D B2 F D' L' R2 B' F' L R' D' L2 R B' F2 R' U2
10.	14.62	F2 L2 R2 B D U B2 U2 L2 R2 F L B F D F R2 F2 R D2 U2 R D U' R2
11.	18.23	R' D2 U L' R2 B2 F' L' R2 D2 B F R' U' R' D U F' D B' R2 B F2 D2 U2
12.	15.45	L' R2 B2 L2 R' B D' L2 R2 F' L F2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R D2 L2 R D


----------



## Mossar (Jul 11, 2009)

Two days ago I had big "zonk". I was doing OH and I had this scramble:

One-Handed:
U' R2 F' L' B2 F2 R' F' R' B' F2 U L R' D' R D2 F' U F B R2 L2 B2 R'

15.97  PLL SKIP


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 11, 2009)

I accomplished being the first Saturday guest for the fiveawesomecubers


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 12, 2009)

Average: 11.65
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 10.07
Worst Time: 14.11
Individual Times:
1.	10.56	B2 L2 D U L2 R D2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 D R' B' U2 B L' R U L R2 D U2 L2
2.	11.52	L U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' R' B' F2 L D B' F2 L R' F2 R B2 F' U' R U F2 R'
3.	12.00	B F' U L D2 U' B' L' D F2 L' R B L R2 D2 U' B2 R B L R' U2 F U
4.	11.68	B D R B2 F U B L D U' L D' F R' U2 B' F R U2 R B F2 L B U'
5.	(14.11)	B R2 D' L R U2 L D' B' F' L' B' D L2 B' D' U' B2 F2 U R' D2 L R D2
6.	11.28	U' L2 R D U' B' F' L U B2 D U B F U2 L R2 U R D' U R' F L2 R'
7.	12.45	L' D' U F2 U2 B2 F' U2 R F U' R2 B' L2 F R D U2 R' D U' R' B D R2
8.	12.39	F' U2 R' B2 D U2 L R' B' F U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R B L2 B F' U B' F'
9.	11.37	B L2 R2 B2 D U2 B F' R2 B F D B2 F' U' R B' D' L' B' L2 B2 F L2 R
10.	(10.07)	R D2 B F L U' R F' U' B' R' D' U B2 D U' B D B2 R2 F' U F' D U
11.	11.06	D2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F D2 R2 U R' F2 U2 L B' F' L' D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B2
12.	12.18	D2 F2 L2 R' B' D2 U' B U' L' B2 L' R U B F' R2 U L B2 L2 U' F D L'


havent been doing much 3x3 but still doing good =)


----------



## Truncator (Jul 12, 2009)

Sub-45 average of ten  Also, non-lucky PB 31.40 randomly among 40s.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 12, 2009)

I got an official sub 10 solve and it is the first NON LUCKY solve sub 10 done by a US competitor


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't see that one, but I saw the 10.7x solve.
It's cool to actually see the really fact solves instead of on a video


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 12, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I got an official sub 10 solve and it is the first NON LUCKY solve sub 10 done by a US competitor


O: go waris


----------



## John Lee (Jul 12, 2009)

First day of OHing and got a PB single non-lucky 51.86 and average of 5 1:18.63, and this is with only 5 OH OLLs and 3 OH PLLs.

Edit: I'm using a mini DS cube for OHing, does anyone know if using different sized cubes are legal for competition?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2009)

John Lee said:


> Edit: I'm using a mini DS cube for OHing, does anyone know if using different sized cubes are legal for competition?



Of course they are. They function the same as a normal-sized cube, right?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just broke the 15-second barrier! Time of 14.86 with a PLL skip. Here's the scramble: L2 U2 L R B2 F' U2 B D2 R' D U B2 F U B U L2 R' B2 F D U' R2 B2


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2009)

Messed around with the cube for hours. Two accomplishments:

1. Understood premoves.
2. Figured out how to do Human Thistlethwaite on my own


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

WOOT~

9.80 non-lucky (well, in a way, it was very lucky). Better than my 10.47+ (in a way, not really...)

scramble (Standard green in front white on top): B L2 R B2 R' U2 L2 R U2 L' B' F' D U' B' F D2 B2 F2 R' B' F D U' R'

I don't even know how this scramble popped up. 

Have fun with trying sub-6 with this scramble...

Edit: Why did I solve the blue cross?!?! The green was much better...


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2009)

28-move FMC solution in 15 minutes! 

It's a PB. And it's only my 5th FMC attempt  Sad thing is, I couldn't find anything better in the next 45 minutes  Oh, and I won't deny it, I got pretty lucky  But I don't really know how lucky is defined in FMC...

Scramble: R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U B U R D' B2 L D' B' D2 F U2 (20f)

(Scramble)': U2 F' D2 B D L' B2 D R' U' B' U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2
2x2x2: B2 L' F (3/3)
2x2x3: D' B' D' R2 (4/7)
Fix bad edges: D' L B' L' (4/11)
Rest of F2L: B2 D B D2 (4/15)
OLL: D B2 D' B' D B' D' (3/18)
PLL: D B D' R2 F' U B' U' B U' F R2 (9/27)
AUF: B (1/28)

15-move F2L + 3-move OLL + 10-move PLL =


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> 9.80 non-lucky (well, in a way, it was very lucky). Better than my 10.47+ (in a way, not really...)
> 
> scramble (Standard green in front white on top): B L2 R B2 R' U2 L2 R U2 L' B' F' D U' B' F D2 B2 F2 R' B' F D U' R'



Wow, nice scramble! I got 9.75 first try, and it was nonlucky if you don't consider a 7-move double xcross to be lucky (which I do ). I used cross on B. I actually managed a 6.84 on the re-execution, here's what I did:


Spoiler



Double xcross: x U2 R' U R U' R' D2
3rd F2L: U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2
4th F2L: U' R U' R'
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: U' R' U R U' R2' x d' R' U R y R U R' U' R2
Total: 41 moves, but almost all <R,U>



Here's an even more ridiculous solution which I didn't see the first time, cross on L:


Spoiler



Double xcross: l' U D2 (3 moves!!!)
3rd F2L: z' U L U' L' U2 L U' L'
4th F2L: y R U' R' U2 R U' R'
PLL: U y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
Total: 31 moves, wow




New accomplishment: almost sub-20 with Triangular Francisco!  I got a 20.43 average of 12. Forgot to save the times though


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 13, 2009)

New PB for an average of 12. I almost broke my single solve record too. 14.33 is still my PB though.

Statistics for 07-12-2009 19:13:51

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.05
Standard Deviation: 2.02
Best Time: 14.88
Worst Time: 22.12
Individual Times:
1.	18.19	L R' D U' R2 B' F' L B2 F U2 B2 U L' R' D2 B2 F2 L' B D' R D' R B'
2.	16.67	R2 F2 L' D2 U' R F D B2 F2 L2 U L R2 F L' F L R F R' B F' L R2
3.	18.72	D U2 L2 D U' R2 B F' R F L' R' F' L B' L2 D2 L' R' F2 D' L R2 U' R2
4.	*22.12* D U2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R F' L' U' B U' B' F2 D2 U B' D2 F2 U2 F L
5.	20.45	L B F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 U L2 U' L R2 B D B D L B F2 L2 R U' B L
6.	21.67	B' U' B2 L' R B' F R B F2 R' U2 B' U' L' B' L R' B R' D2 F D2 R F'
7.	19.23	R' D2 R' B R' F D R2 F L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F L' R' D' F D L2 R' B' F R
8.	18.84	U B F2 U F2 L D U' L R' B' U' B R U' B L R' U B' U2 F2 L' R D2
9.	19.30	U L2 B2 F D' B D' L' U L R D U L B2 U2 B' R B' L2 R' F' D2 U' L2
10.	*14.88* D U L R B U' R2 B L B' D2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 F' L U' L R2 U2 L2 R D
11.	21.05	L' R2 D' U2 L D2 U L U2 B' F' R' F' R' F2 L' D' U2 B L R2 U B F2 U'
12.	17.48	D2 B' F2 R' D' U2 F' D' U B' F' R D' L F L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B2 L' R D2 U


----------



## PeterV (Jul 13, 2009)

Hadn't taken an average of 12 for a while. Decided to do one for 2x2 and 3x3 and managed two PB's:

Statistics for 07-12-2009 20:14:44

Average: 9.84
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 6.81
Worst Time: 12.97
Individual Times:
1.	10.05	R F' U2 R2 F U' F U2 F U R F' R' F2 U' F R' F2 U' R' U2 R' U R F'
2.	9.83	R2 F2 R F' U' F2 U F' U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U' R U' F R2 F' R2 U' R2 U R'
3.	10.14	F2 U' F' U2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 R F R2 U' F' U F2 U R2 F' U' F2
4.	(6.81)	R2 U' F2 R F U F' R F' R2 F2 R U2 R2 F R2 U F U2 F' U F' R U R
5.	10.09	F R' U2 F2 U R' U' F U' R F U R F2 U' F2 R' F R' F R2 U2 R U F
6.	8.03	F2 U R U R' U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R' F' R2 F U' R F U2 F' U F2 R' F2 U'
7.	7.98	F R F U' F' U F' R' U R2 U F R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F' U'
8.	12.27	R F' R2 U F2 U R2 U' F U F' R' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' F' U' F2 U F' R
9.	9.48	R2 F R' F U2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' F2 R
10.	10.81	U' F2 U2 F2 R' F R' U2 F2 U R' U F2 R2 F' R2 F' U F2 R F2 R F' U F2
11.	(12.97)	F' R' U2 R F U2 R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 F'
12.	9.76	U2 R' F2 U' F R F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' U' F' R2 F' U2 F U F2 U2 R' F U2


Statistics for 07-12-2009 20:42:15

Average: 30.96
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 26.59
Worst Time: 33.30
Individual Times:
1.	(26.59)	L' R D U2 R2 B F L R' U' F' L' R' B F D2 R B R' U' B' D U2 B F
2.	31.44	F2 D2 R2 F' L U2 L' B F2 D' U L R' D2 U' R2 B' F2 R B2 U B L' R F'
3.	30.69	D2 U F2 R' U' L U' B2 D R2 D U L2 R2 D' U2 F L' U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 U2
4.	29.27	D L' R B2 F' D' L R2 D U R D L2 D' B U' L2 R2 F L' D F R' U2 R'
5.	29.78	D2 U B F2 D B U F R D B' F2 D U' L R2 B2 F' U B' F2 U R2 F' L
6.	32.73	U2 L D' F' U R F' R' D2 L2 R B' F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 F2 U' F
7.	30.91	D2 U2 L R2 B R2 U B2 L D F D2 U B2 L2 R' B2 U' L' R' B U2 B' L2 F
8.	30.95	L' F' D L' B' F' U B2 F' U' B2 F U' L B F' D L B2 F2 D R' B' R' B
9.	(33.30)	U' F D2 R D2 B R' U2 F D' U B R2 F D' U' R F U2 B2 D B' D' U' R
10.	33.02	D2 U' R D' L R2 F L B2 D' B2 F' U' L' B F D' U2 B D U' B' D' U' L'
11.	29.08	L' D L B F2 L2 B' D2 R' B' L2 R2 B2 D2 L' D B' D' B2 F2 D' L2 R' U2 R2
12.	31.77	F2 L' R2 D2 B2 U' L R2 B L2 U2 L2 R B' L' U2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 L R U' B'


Happy with sub-10 on 2x2 & was hoping for sub-30 on 3x3, but I'll get it next time


----------



## Carrot (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm gonna join the fun =)

Mean of 100 Pyraminx: 5.21


----------



## zumax (Jul 13, 2009)

3x3x3
Single lucky - (PLL Skip) 21.xx seconds.
Single non-lucky - 24.34seconds
avg of 5 32.88 seconds.
4x4x4 single - 2:59 (i know, bad)
5x5x5 single - 4:31 (I know, worse)
Pyraminx - no algs, i thought myself - 14sec


----------



## Hays (Jul 13, 2009)

3x3-9.23, 3rd sub 10


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 13, 2009)

I finally restrung my master magic!


----------



## Faz (Jul 13, 2009)

5: 00:43.31 x 
4: 00:48.12 x 
3: 00:59.21 x 
2: 00:47.14 x 
1: 00:47.96 x 

3 of 5: 00:47.74


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 13, 2009)

3x3 9.9 seconds non lucky in my first official competition  I think I am the first person to have done this


----------



## Jude (Jul 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3 9.9 seconds non lucky in my first official competition  I think I am the first person to have done this



From the UK masters thread:


Jude said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > For all interested the scramble for the 9.90 solve (well done robert!) was:
> ...



EDIT: Also, I have my own accomplishment! Sub 15 single and sub 20 average in competition - both non lucky!


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 13, 2009)

yesterday i solved a rubik's 360 by myself in about 50 min. It isn't a very hard puzzle. The second time i solved it in about 13 min


----------



## byu (Jul 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3 9.9 seconds non lucky in my first official competition  I think I am the first person to have done this



Crazy... you just got 6 National Records in your FIRST competition.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 13, 2009)

SUB 16 AVERAGE OF 12 WITH PETRUS YEEEAAHHHHHHHHH

Average: 15.80 Individual Times:15.44, (14.00), 17.34, 15.12, 15.88, 19.22, 16.86, 14.06, 15.55, 14.26, (20.34), 14.24

4 14s and 4 15s I'm in heaven.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2009)

Rob,

Congrats for the sub-10! But you have a horrible cross. 

Pandaman, 

almost 7 seconds faster than me? I can't accept that. Must sub-20 using Petrus... will I ever catch up to you? And are you going to big cubes summer or connecticut competitions?


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 13, 2009)

I've never been to a competition. Living in New Hampshire means most competitions are over 10 hours away =\. But don't worry I'm almost 18 I'll drive myself down there on my own eventually. AND KEEP PETRUSING you're the closest I've seen out of my Petrus buds to get sub 20. You CANNOT let me down. Besides, I've been doing Petrus for sometime now. Erik took 5 years to get where he is.

EDIT: WOAH! CONNECTICUT SUMMER IS ONLY 3 HOURS AWAY I WANNA GO AND THERES A CHANCE I CAN WOAH


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 13, 2009)

@fanwuq: This is my solution (with how I solved the LL)


Scramble: F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D F' R D U F' L' D2 U F D2 U

Solution:
Cross + preserved F2L pair: x' y' F' D L R' F L' U' L D' (9)
1st F2L Pair: y U' L' U L (4)
2nd: y R U R' U R U R' (7)
3rd: U L' U' L (4)
4th: R' U' R U' R' U' R (7)
OLL: U r' U2 R U R' U r (8)
PLL: U' L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2 (12)

Move total: 51

Time: 9.90

Turning speed: 5.15 (2.d.p.)

(Notice the L' U' L in the cross solution was for preserving an F2L pair )


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 13, 2009)

made my second sub 20 average of 12 =D


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2009)

Rob, 
Didn't bother going through the solution.  I didn't think that you would have a 9 move cross for no reason. So it is really more of a 13 move extended cross.


Pyraminx single:
3.36
Scramble: L' R' U' L R U L' U L R U' R' L'
No tips got it off the WCA scrambler. Otherwise non-lucky.

Edit:
3.21
U' L' U L R U R' U u' b'
It's just a ZBLS case! I didn't know it so I had a small pause
I did
RU'R'U'LR'L'R as the solution.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 13, 2009)

learned full pll!


----------



## Carrot (Jul 13, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Rob,
> Didn't bother going through the solution.  I didn't think that you would have a 9 move cross for no reason. So it is really more of a 13 move extended cross.
> 
> 
> ...



very nice  Got 3.83 on first scramble, (didn't see anything good at it xD) and 2.58 for the second scramble (LL skip, U' R U' R U B U' B' R)

But you are doing very well


----------



## keith_emerson (Jul 14, 2009)

PB for avg of 5

13) 30.30 U2 L2 D L2 D2 F' L' U2 D2 B' F2 L' R' D2 L2 B' R2 L2 F D U2 F2 R U2 L'
14) 36.75 R' U' F' R2 F' B2 D R2 U' R D2 U2 B' F2 U' R2 L' D B' L2 D2 R2 F U' L
15) 40.83 D F' L2 R' D L U' R D F U' B R D2 R' F D L' D F' R' U2 B D2 R2
16) 35.43 U2 L D' L U2 D F2 R' B' D' R D R L' U' B L' R2 F' R' U F2 D2 L' U
17) 42.83 U' D L2 B2 R2 L' D' F' R' U2 R L2 U' D2 F2 B2 L U' R' F' D B2 U B2 D'

Avg=37.23

a rolling avg really...


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sub-20 with ZZ, apparently 
19.47 (23.06) 17.10 19.33 21.91 21.03 16.23 15.96 17.17 16.09 (14.80) 20.74 => 18.503


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 14, 2009)

4x4x4 avg of 100: 55.69

im very exhausted now...


----------



## Faz (Jul 14, 2009)

byu said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 9.9 seconds non lucky in my first official competition  I think I am the first person to have done this
> ...



Sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got my 2x2 record (1.41) from a four move solution. The scramble: U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U F R


----------



## John Lee (Jul 14, 2009)

FINALLY SUB-2 MIN for 5X5!!!
single: 1:54.78
avg: 2:10.78

first day of square-1
single: 1:04.72
avg: 1:24.78

new pyraminx pb
single: 9.03
avg: 11.13

EDIT: sub-6 7x7x7 woohoo
single: 5:51.38
avg: 6:45.21


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2009)

Pyraminx OKA and WO method.
Average: 13.35
Standard Deviation: 3.57
Best Time: 5.75
Worst Time: 18.44
Individual Times:
12.28, 16.94, 16.80, 14.23, 11.59, 6.67, (18.44), 15.06, 18.31, 8.27, 13.30, (5.75)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 14, 2009)

Average: 12.38
Standard Deviation: 1.05
Best Time: 10.85
Worst Time: 15.70
Individual Times: 11.48, 11.35, (15.70), 13.14, 11.19, 12.60, 11.88, 12.57, 12.95, 11.82, 14.85, (10.85)

New PB average. I've been waiting a while.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2009)

PB average of 5
3x3 
15.80

I lost the times but I remember the average. 

Oh well.
It was like
15
14
15
15
16


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



It's not nearly as impressive if there was no record before the competition.

For instance Emile Compion set 14 *continental* records at his first competition... but it's not like he had to try, because none of those had never been done by a competitor from Africa before. It's much more impressive to me that Yau set 6 NRs at his first competition because the UK has had a lot of competitors and a few competitions of its own, and thus beating their record times actually requires you to be pretty fast.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2009)

First Average of 12 with *roux*.
----- JNetCube Best Average for Tue Jul 14 20:39:05 EDT 2009 -----

Average: 44.47

Fastest Time: 33.09
Slowest Time: 59.72
Standard Deviation: 07.68

Individual Times:
1) 46.09 R' B R L2 U2 R U2 R' D U R2 B L' U2 R' L F2 U' L B2 D2 R U' D' B2
2) 57.98 U R L B L D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B L2 D F R U2 D' F B' U' L U2 R U2 L2
3) 41.72 R B U R L' D U' L F U2 D' R' U' B L' B2 R2 D R L D B L U F
4) (33.09) F R B' U R2 L D R2 B2 R' D2 U B L2 R' U R2 L' B' L2 R' F R2 U2 F2
5) 40.00 F2 U2 F2 B L U F2 U' D2 B2 D2 R' D' L U' D2 L' B' F' D' F L U L' R2
6) (59.72) U2 R' D R L2 D L R B2 F' U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U D2 F2 U L' R2
7) 42.14 B' L2 U2 R' B' F2 L U' R F L' F2 D L2 D' L B F2 D' R' B' F R F' D2
8) 47.95 F R' B' L' B U B' L2 R2 U' R L D2 L R' U' D2 R B L2 B' U2 L' R U2
9) 38.92 D' U R' D2 R' U L2 U D2 F U' D' R F' D U B2 U' R' U2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L2
10) 56.55 D R' L' U2 D2 F2 B2 R D2 L B L' D2 R2 F' B D2 F' L' D2 R' F' R' F2 D2
11) 35.34 F D U F L' U2 R2 U B2 D B' L' D L' B' L2 U' F' U2 B2 U' R L F2 D
12) 38.05 L' B' R' B' D' L2 R' B' R' F' D2 U F U D' F' U' L R B2 F' R2 F' U B

THANK YOU WAFFLE


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 15, 2009)

Consistent 16 average yayy =]. I've actually gotten faster at 3x3 speed, not just lucky =]]]].

Statistics for 09-01-2004 20:48:39

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.68
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 13.76
Worst Time: 21.66
Individual Times:
1.	18.08	B2 F2 R F' R' B' D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B' F' R D2 U2 B2 F' R F R2 B' L' B' F2
2.	13.76	B2 F U2 R2 D U2 R2 U L R' U' L B2 F' R' F R2 F2 R D' B R D2 L' F2
3.	21.66	U2 F R' B' D L' B2 F R U2 L' F' D' R2 D2 B' D2 R D L2 D' R F' L' D'
4.	16.22	F R F' D2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 B' F D' L2 R2 B' F' R2 B2 L R D2 L2 R' D L2
5.	16.56	D B F2 D2 U' B2 F D U B2 F R' D U' L' D2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B' U' B2 L2
6.	15.38	D' B2 F D2 L' D2 L U L B F D U B2 F2 R2 D B D B R' U' L' B' F
7.	15.02	B U L2 R2 B F U' F' R' B' F U' L R' B' F L' D2 B2 D L B' L U L2
8.	16.20	D' L2 U L U R' D B F U' R B2 F2 R2 F2 L R D' F D' B' L F U F'
9.	18.56	L2 D B' F' L' F2 R2 F' U' L' B2 R2 D U2 L D' B L D F' L' D L' D U2
10.	17.56	B L2 R' D2 U2 L2 B L R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U L R2 D2 U B' F' U F' L2 R F2
11.	16.17	B2 F2 L2 U F' U' B' F2 R' B' F2 U L2 R' B2 F' D' R' D R D' F D' B' D'
12.	15.00	U' F L D' U' F2 D' U' F2 D U2 L B2 D2 U2 B' F2 L R D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R'

Piece a Cake


----------



## Faz (Jul 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



There are Australian records set already in most events. Josh Li holds most of them with reasonably fast times.


----------



## Freddie Yuan (Jul 15, 2009)

Starting to practice one-hand and 4x4 a little bit

One hand:
Statistics for 07-13-2009 14:59:54

Average: 38.84
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 33.67
Worst Time: 41.59
Individual Times:
1.	(41.59)F' L D2 F2 U' L' B2 F' D U' B F' U F' D' L' F2 U F U L2 R F' R' F'
2.	37.70	L2 R D2 U2 B' F2 R B2 R2 D U L B2 F R2 B U' L2 R F' L R' D' U B
3.	39.09	D2 B' F D L2 R2 F2 D F2 L' B D2 U' L2 R D' F' R2 D2 L' R' B R2 D2 U2
4.	39.73	L2 R U2 R F' D' U' R B L R D' B2 F R' F R2 U2 L2 B F' R' B' F L
5.	(33.67)B2 F' R2 F' L R' U2 F D2 B R2 D U2 B R2 D U F2 L R' D' L' B U2 R2

4x4:
Statistics for 07-13-2009 14:54:21

Average: 1:44.24
Standard Deviation: 3.86
Best Time: 1:33.26
Worst Time: 1:48.95
Individual Times:
1.	(1:48.95)	u U' f2 L2 r2 R2 D2 u' L R' u' U2 f2 r2 R2 F U' B2 u U' L' B' r' u L r2 D U' L r F' u2 U' r B2 U2 L' r2 R' B'
2.	(1:33.26)	L B2 F L' r' R u' r' R2 B R' U' f r' B2 L R' u' B D L2 r' D f' F2 u B' F' D2 U' F L' r2 B' F L u2 L D' r'
3.	1:46.12	B U' B2 r2 u' U' R F' r' B' F2 D u' U' R f' u2 r B' f' U' B2 f' F2 L r R' f2 D2 U B f2 F' L D2 U' L' D' u2 U2
4.	1:38.86	r2 B2 r2 f2 D2 u F2 u2 R2 u' f' F r u B L r R f F L2 U L' R D r R2 F' r' D2 r D2 L2 f' L2 R2 B2 F D f2
5.	1:47.74	B2 L r2 R2 F U' r R B2 R2 F r' f' u r' B' f2 F2 R' B' f F2 D' u' U R2 B' R' U B D2 u U' R D2 u2 U2 B' f2 U2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 15, 2009)

new pb avg of 12

Statistics for 07-15-2009 13:38:16

Average: 21.14
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 17.68
Worst Time: 24.43
Individual Times:
1. 22.63	B' F' L D2 F2 R D2 F' L2 B' F U R U2 L B2 L' U2 L2 D' U' L D' U' R
2. 20.96	D' U2 B R2 F L R D' R' U2 R B' F2 L R' B' F' R2 D2 R2 B L B2 R D
3. 19.84	B F R B' F R' U' B2 F2 D' F' U2 R' F L' B' L' R D' U' R' F' R2 U2 R
4.(24.43)	B' L R' D2 R' U2 B D U2 B R B2 L' R U2 B F' U' L R B' F' D' U2 F2
5. 23.67	D L' D2 R2 B F U' L2 R' D' U2 B' F2 D B' F2 L2 R D' U' R' B L B2 U2
6. 19.51	R B' F' D' U F' L R B' R2 D' U F2 D2 U' B F L' F D' L' R2 B' U2 L2
7. 20.20	R2 D' U F' L R2 D B' F' L' F2 R2 F R' D' B2 L R B2 F U2 L2 R2 F R2
8. 21.03	L2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 F2 D' U B F R2 F' D2 F2 R D' U2 F U'
9. 20.73	L2 U' L2 R2 B U R' D2 L F' U' B' F2 L B2 F' D B2 L' F2 L2 R2 B' F' U
10. 20.92	D L2 B' D U B D2 U' B L' B2 R U L' R2 D U' L' B' F2 U' R D B' D2
11. 21.91	D' U2 B' D' U' L2 D U' F2 R2 B' F D2 B2 F2 L2 D' U B2 R2 F' U2 L R2 B'
12.(17.68)F' U2 B2 L R2 F D2 U' L2 R D2 U R' F' L' R2 D2 U R2 U L' B' L R F2


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 15, 2009)

Yay, sub 19 average!
12:	00:16.53	x
11:	00:20.19	x
10:	00:19.18	x
9:	00:17.52	x
8:	00:21.36	x
7:	00:19.15	x
6:	00:15.64	x
5:	00:18.47	x
4:	00:17.78	x
3:	00:20.33	x
2:	00:20.92	x
1:	00:19.11	x

10 OF 12 is 18.92!
I had 2 PLL skips though (surprisingly, not my best two times, they were actually the 20.33 and the 21.36)


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 15, 2009)

Megaminx:
[16:56:20] <micro501_1> Siraj's 12 Individual Times: 2:38.27, 2:26.94, 2:27.55, 2:15.51, (2:56.91), (2:08.68), 2:41.42, 2:39.06, 2:24.37, 2:38.62, 2:28.98, 2:30.69
[16:56:20] <micro501_1> Siraj's Average: 2:31.14, Best Time: 2:08.68 Worst Time: 2:56.91


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 15, 2009)

3x3x3 pb average of 5! Full PLL is paying off!
Done with iCubeTimer on my iPod and a white Type C
1.(36.88)
2. 29.62
3. 26.77
4. (25.82)
5. 29.06
3 of 5= 28.48!


----------



## PeterV (Jul 16, 2009)

2x2 PB average of 12 and sub-1 S.D.:

Statistics for 07-15-2009 19:05:48

Average: 9.34
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 6.06
Worst Time: 12.36
Individual Times:
1.	10.23	F' U' F R' F U' F U2 F' U2 R F2 U2 F2 R F' R F2 R2 U F R' F' U2 F2
2.	8.97	U2 R2 F U' F' U2 R' U2 R' F' U R U2 F2 U F2 U' R F' U' R2 U' F' R2 F
3.	9.72	R' U' F U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U' F R' F' U2 F R F U2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F
4.	9.73	F2 U R' F U F2 U F2 R2 U' F R F2 U F R' U' R2 F R2 F U2 R F2 R2
5.	8.48	R' U R' U' F2 U' F2 R' U R U' F R' F' R U2 F' R' F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F
6.	11.02	U F R F U2 R' U F R' F' R2 F2 U2 F R F' R U R U' F' U' R' F U
7.	8.38	U R F U R' F' U F R' F2 R U F2 R' U2 F2 U F U R U' R' U' R' U'
8.	8.97	R F2 U2 R U R F R' F2 R U' F' U' R2 U F' R U R' F' U' F2 U2 F2 U
9.	7.70	U' R F2 R' F' R U' R2 U F2 R F U2 F2 R2 U F' R F R F2 R2 U R F2
10.	(6.06)	R2 U' R' F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' U' R F2 U' F2 U2 F R' F' R U2
11.	(12.36)	F R' U2 F U2 F' R' F2 R U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' F R F2 U' F' U2 R
12.	10.16	R' U' R2 U2 R2 F' U F R U2 F R' F R' F2 U2 F R' U R U2 F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## Darkx89x (Jul 16, 2009)

I learned all my PLLs


----------



## Felipe (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally got a sub-3 average of 12 on the 5x5. 2:53.53
Best: 2:41.92
Worst: 3:04.65

I've been at a sub-3 area for a while now but my cube was way too worn out and locked up on nearly every turn. Buying a new one put me well under 3. Can't wait 'till it's broken in


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 16, 2009)

full pll finally =)


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pyraminx:*

[11:58:27] <+micro501> Siraj's 12 Individual Times: 5.13, (3.83), 7.79, 6.67, (9.65), 6.38, 7.10, 7.11, 4.14, 6.53, 6.28, 5.94
[11:58:27] <+micro501> Siraj's Average: *6.30*, Best Time: 3.83 Worst Time: 9.65


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 16, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> *Pyraminx:*
> 
> [11:58:27] <+micro501> Siraj's 12 Individual Times: 5.13, (3.83), 7.79, 6.67, (9.65), 6.38, 7.10, 7.11, 4.14, 6.53, 6.28, 5.94
> [11:58:27] <+micro501> Siraj's Average: *6.30*, Best Time: 3.83 Worst Time: 9.65



Nice!
Going to take the NAR?
Looks like I need to practice to even make it to top 3 at Big cubes summer...

Still using LBL?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 16, 2009)

I got my first Sub 40 yesterday.
And my first sub 55 average of 5 yeterday.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 16, 2009)

3.99 2x2 average of 12 

Two counting 2's helped


----------



## John Lee (Jul 16, 2009)

I got sub-1 min on square-1 three times
new PB single: 47.60
average: 1:08.77


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 16, 2009)

...WHAAAAAT!?

Thank you counting 12/13's 

Statistics for 07-16-2009 15:07:43

Average: 15.63
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best Time: 12.13
Worst Time: 20.09
Individual Times:
1.	17.44	B2 F2 R' U' R D' R2 U R F L2 B F L2 R' D' F L U' R' D R D2 U2 L2
2.	14.90	L2 R' D2 U L R D' B U2 L' D U R' D R2 U2 L R2 D' U' F2 L' R F2 U2
3.	12.78	F D' U' R D U B' F2 D R' B2 L2 R' D2 B' L2 R' D2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' F
4.	16.78	B L2 F' U' B2 F2 L2 U' R D' U R F2 U B2 L R' F L F2 L2 R D F2 L2
5.	(20.09)	D' U' R U' L B L2 U' B' F2 D U2 F2 U R2 B D U F U2 B F D' U2 B
6.	15.36	B F L2 R F2 D2 U2 L' B F R F U R D2 L B R' D2 F R2 B' F U R
7.	17.13	L R' B L2 R' D B' L2 R' B' F D U L2 R F L R B' F' U L2 D L D
8.	(12.13)	B' U' F' D' U L B F U' L' R2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 B F2 R D2 U L R D' U2
9.	15.27	B2 F' R2 B2 L R2 B' D U L2 R D2 U2 L R2 F2 D' U' L' R' D2 B D2 U2 F'
10.	17.41	U L' U B2 F' R2 F' R B L' R' U B F L' B L2 F2 D2 U' B' L R2 U' L
11.	16.11	U2 B F2 L' R D2 F' D F D L R B R B' F' L' U B2 F' R2 F D B2 R
12.	13.15	U' B' F' D2 B' F D2 U B' R B F2 L' R' D' U' L R2 F2 L B2 L R D U2


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 16, 2009)

Yalow said:


> ...WHAAAAAT!?
> 
> Thank you counting 12/13's
> 
> ...



I still predict a sub17 at C3, or sub16


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I still predict a sub17 at C3, or sub16



I'd be satisfied with sub 17, but I wouldn't complain with sub 16 

I just noticed the last 5 solves are a 14.84 average o_0 PB as well.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 16, 2009)

I just made a new PB on 4x4, 1:36.22! 

Edit: I atually just broke it and made a new new PB. 1:34.18. I just got a mefferts. so I'm going a lot faster.

Edit 2: New new new PB is 1:28.22


----------



## PeterV (Jul 17, 2009)

Another 2x2 PB average of 12 (sub-9 & sub 1 S.D.):

Statistics for 07-16-2009 20:36:25

Average: 8.86
Standard Deviation: 0.97
Best Time: 7.09
Worst Time: 11.19
Individual Times:
1.	8.50	U2 R F2 U2 F2 U R F' R' U F U' F' U F2 R2 F U R' U' F2 U2 F' R' U2
2.	9.03	U2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R F R2 F' R U2 R' U' F' R2 F R U F R' F2 U' R2 U2
3.	8.86	F' U2 F' R U F U F' U R2 F2 R U F2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' R'
4.	(7.09)	R F U2 F2 U' F R' F2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 F2 R F R2 F2 R' F U2 F2
5.	8.55	U2 R' F' R2 U F' U R2 U R2 U2 R' F U' R F2 U F2 U F' U' F2 U' R' U'
6.	7.30	R F2 R' F2 R F R F' U R' F' R' U' F2 U R' F U R2 U2 R F U F U'
7.	10.61	F' R' F2 U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F2 R' F2 R F R' U' R2 U' R' U' F'
8.	9.22	U2 R' U' R U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U R F2 R2 F R' U F
9.	(11.19)	U R' U' F' R F U2 F' U' F' R2 F' U' F U F U2 R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U R'
10.	8.47	U' F' U F U' R U2 F' R2 U2 R U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F'
11.	7.73	F2 R U R F R' U' R' F' R F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R F U F2 R2 U' F2 U2
12.	10.30	F U' R2 F' R' U R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F U'

Thinking of learning ortega soon...

Edit: PB best 3x3 average of 12 (finally, sub-30!):

Statistics for 07-16-2009 20:57:10

Average: 29.50
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 26.17
Worst Time: 34.61
Individual Times:
1.	30.41	D B2 L' F' R D' F R' B' F R F D2 U B D2 U2 B' L' B2 R2 B2 F2 L' R
2.	29.36	B2 F D2 U2 R B' D2 F2 L R2 B L' B2 F2 R U2 L2 B' F' D2 B F2 R D' F
3.	27.91	B F' D' U B2 D U' B F L' B U' L2 R2 B' D2 U B D2 U B2 F' L2 B' R2
4.	29.61	D2 R' F D' L2 F' U2 L R B' L2 D2 U2 R U' L D' U2 R2 D' U2 L R U B
5.	30.62	F' L2 B R D2 U' F L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 L' R F' R' U2 F2 L' B' F' U
6.	28.34	U2 F L B F2 D R F2 L2 R' F L B R B U2 L' F L' B F' R2 D' U R2
7.	(26.17)	B' U L2 B2 R2 B D' B F' U' L2 R2 F' L B' F' U' L' R B2 F L' B F' U'
8.	28.52	B' F' R D L' B' U2 F' D L2 F D U F' L2 B F' D' F L U L R' U B'
9.	30.22	L' R' F' U B2 D U B2 R' B F2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 R' U B D U'
10.	31.91	B F2 D R B2 D2 U2 B' L' R U2 F' R U' R' B2 F2 D' L' B R' D2 B F' L
11.	28.14	B U F2 D2 L2 R2 B L' D R' B2 F D' U' F U2 B F L U' F' D U2 R F'
12.	(34.61)	B' D' L R F D2 U L F2 U L' R B2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B' F2 U L2 D' U L'


----------



## PandaBoi (Jul 17, 2009)

Got my 1st under 1 min today ^^ i got a 54.82 using Rubiks Cube Timer ^^


----------



## Escher (Jul 17, 2009)

Umm... Wow.

L2 D' U2 L2 R' F2 L' B' F' R' D' U' B2 F U2 L R2 F2 R' U L2 D2 U B F

cross + 1 pair = z2 y R2 F' D' R2 U' R'
2nd pair = U' y' R U' R' y R' U' R
3rd pair = L' U' L U2 L' U L
final = y2 (I know, bad) U2 R U R' U' R U R'

LL = (U) R U R' U R U2 R'

35 moves. 
7.09 seconds.
4.94 tps.


I don't know whether this really counts as an easy scramble - yeah, I know it's an easy cross with a pair preserved, but unless you do the pairs the same way I did (i.e badly) you don't get a sune LL...


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think there's something wrong with the 2nd pair alg. Nice solve tho, no y2 and that could have been a WR beater


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 17, 2009)

Escher said:


> I don't know whether this really counts as an easy scramble - yeah, I know it's an easy cross with a pair preserved, but unless you do the pairs the same way I did (i.e badly) you don't get a sune LL...



Well, there's nothing wrong with forcing EO 



Cride5 said:


> I think there's something wrong with the 2nd pair alg. Nice solve tho, no y2 and that could have been a WR beater



The third alg is mirrored or something, or he forgot a cube rotation somewhere.


----------



## Escher (Jul 17, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> I think there's something wrong with the 2nd pair alg. Nice solve tho, no y2 and that could have been a WR beater



Fixed, in the second alg I put Y/Y' rotations the wrong way round 
(I really think we should change to the Japanese (r) and (u) system...)


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2009)

Third shortest FMC solution ever (first sub-35 in a looong time) 

Scramble 2 from this week's forum competition 3x3x3 speedsolve: U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D R' B2 D F' R' B' D U F2 D2

Solution: F D' L' U' B U F U D2 L' F' D' F D2 B D B' F U' F' R' U2 R D R' U2 R F U F' (30)

1x2x3: F *D' L' U' B (5/5) (*D' was inserted to simplify the 2x2x3 expansion)
2x2x3: U F U (3/8)
Triple x-cross: D2 L' F' D' F (5/13)
Remaining edges: D2 B D B' D (4/17)
Corner 3-cycle: D' F U' F' D . F U F' (6/23)
Corner 3-cycle insertion at .: D' R' U2 R D R' U2 R (7/30)

2x2x3 took 5 minutes. The rest of the skeleton took another 5. Insertions took 40 minutes  I'm really bad at insertions.

Another good start:
1x2x3: F *D' L' U' B (5/5)
2x2x3: U F U (3/8)
Triple x-cross: D F L F' (4/12)
Random solving: L2 D L2 D' L' (5/17)
So close, yet so far...


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 17, 2009)

New PB on 4x4, 1:27.67!


----------



## Berry (Jul 18, 2009)

I just read through every page of this thread.

Ok so I didn't, but I did get a new PB my first sub 30 solve. 

My avg was about 36 seconds, but I could not get a sub 30 solve to save my life. I decided it was time to break the sub 30 barrier. In preperation I used the facilities, ran my hands under warm water, stretched my fingers out, got a snack, drink, and sat down with the timer handy, I was ready!

After 44 solves with a few 33 and even a 30.87 seconds solve I had done it. I broke the sub 30 barrier. I started whoopin and hollerin got up and was about to run and tell someone about my accomplishment when I realized I was the only one home. I sat down still excited but a little disapointed that there was no one there to share it with, when all of a sudden out of no where here comes our dog roxy leaping into my lap licking my face.

So I showed her the cube, and the timer that read 27.70  seconds, and then celebrated with her. I think she was more excited that I was playing with her since I rarely play with her, so I gave her a few treats, rubbed her belly, and here I am.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 18, 2009)

1:51.93 minx single. Woot!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

Approaching Sub 10 on a 7x7x7

1.	12:23.45
2.	10:22.10
3.	9:45.45
4.	10:11.18
5.	10:06.47


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

Consistently sub-1.1 for both <M, U> U-perms. Should I switch?


----------



## Ian (Jul 18, 2009)

Yay. another sub 16 

Statistics for 07-18-2009 16:10:11

Average: 15.66
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 14.55
Worst Time: 19.47
Individual Times:
1.	15.02	D B L B' F' L2 U B2 U L' R' F' L D2 U' B2 D2 R D2 U' B F' L2 R B
2.	(14.55)	R2 F D2 R2 B D' U' L' R2 B F' D2 B' F L' R D2 U R D' U' R' U2 L2 R2
3.	15.06	D B R' B2 L2 R' D' U L2 B' F' D2 B F' R D2 U' B D2 U' B F' R2 D2 U
4.	16.91	D2 U' B2 F2 L B L' R' B L R U' F2 D' U B' D R2 D2 U' B' U2 L' U' L'
5.	(19.47)	F' U' F2 U R B' F R U' R2 U' R U L' D2 B D2 R2 B2 F' R2 D U2 B' R'


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2009)

26(?) Records at my first competition. Yay for easy aussie records!


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Cride5 sub 30 =D*

Finally broke the sub 30 barrier!!! Yaaaaas!!   

Times: 29.65, 29.22, 31.74, 31.27, (35.21), 32.89, 34.56, 24.55, 28.11, (24.32), 27.30, 25.74
Avg 10 of 12: *29.50*
Avg 3 of 5: *25.86*

Scrambles:
B2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' D' L F U F D B2 R U B2 
U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 F D R B F R2 U2 L' B2 F2 
R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' D' U' L R B' D2 B L B2 U' 
U B2 L2 D R2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 F L B2 R F2 D L2 U' F2 U B' 
U R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L' D' R2 B' U' L2 D' F D B U' 
D' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 R U B D B2 L' D2 B' L U F 
F2 D' U' R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F R B2 R B2 F' D2 B2 D' L U' 
F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L D B D' B2 R B2 L R D' U2 
U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 R' U L' D2 F2 L F2 L' B' D2 F2 
D U L2 D F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 B F' U' B R F D2 R2 F R2 U 
D L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L U' F' D' B2 D2 U2 L' B D' U 
R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D F' D' R2 B' U' R B L' R D2 U2
Generated with a random-state scrambler.


----------



## Escher (Jul 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Finally broke the sub 30 barrier!!! Yaaaaas!!
> 
> Times: 29.65, 29.22, 31.74, 31.27, (35.21), 32.89, 34.56, 24.55, 28.11, (24.32), 27.30, 25.74
> Avg 10 of 12: *29.50*
> ...



go you  nice average of 5 too...


----------



## TMOY (Jul 18, 2009)

First sub-7 on 7^3: 6:55.24. 1 minute less than my previous PB


----------



## John Lee (Jul 18, 2009)

new 5x5 PB
single: 1:51.82
average: 2:08.02


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2009)

I just solved a Rubik's 360 for the first time 
52 mins 6.43 seconds

I hate this thing, the last marble took over 20 mins


----------



## Faz (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheat and use magnets sarah.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 19, 2009)

Average: 24.18 seconds
Individual Times: 21.79, (30.95), 22.84, 21.42, 23.85, 21.45, 29.59, 23.97, 21.29, 29.58, 25.98, (19.84)

corners first - noobified ortega  with sub 20 single too 
might use this method for future competitions 

EDIT: rolling average:

Average: 23.20 seconds
Individual Times: 21.42, 23.85, 21.45, (29.59), 23.97, 21.29, 29.58, 25.98, (19.84), 21.28, 23.34, 19.89
WHEE


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 19, 2009)

Got a new pb on the 2x2. 5.018, timing on my ipod. I really need a better cube.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2009)

Average: 1:26.78

1:24.35
1:27.47
1:27.67
1:23.37 (Best time)
1:34.60 (Worst time)
1:29.47
1:27.51
1:26.22
1:24.26
1:27.33
1:30.11

Comment: I was inspired by Feliks and Erik  Lol my best and worst times seem to be together a lot in my averages


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 19, 2009)

3x3 avg 12: 20.94 ... (prev 21.14)
3x3 avg 5: 19.83 ... (prev 20.51)

avg 12 - 20.94
21.91 (27.41) 21.73 (16.42) 20.33 22.11 21.73 17.42 19.58 20.11 22.27 22.19

avg 5 - 19.83
(16.42) 20.33 (22.11) 21.73 17.42 ........... SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edam (Jul 19, 2009)

magic 
1.09, 1.09, 1.06, (DNF), (1.06) = 1.08 
sub 1.10 average! hoping for a sub second single any day now.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 19, 2009)

finally sub-3 average for 5x5.

2:54.22


----------



## PeterV (Jul 19, 2009)

Another PB 3x3 average of 12.

Statistics for 07-19-2009 16:31:58

Average: 28.77
Standard Deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 25.53
Worst Time: 38.16
Individual Times:
1.	28.20	L R F2 D2 U' R' U R D2 U B F2 L B' U' R B F R2 B R' F2 L' R U'
2.	27.67	B' U' B' L' B F' L' R D' U2 F2 D L U2 B D' U' L' D U2 L2 D2 U2 R' F
3.	27.58	F2 L D U' L B R2 B' F' D L2 B U' B F' R B' L B2 F R2 D' L B' F2
4.	(38.16)	D2 U L' R U' R D U' F2 R U' L' R2 D' L2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 R' B2 U2 L B
5.	29.61	B D2 U2 L' R' D' L R' U' B F D U L D' U R F L' D' U2 B2 D' B R2
6.	34.42	U2 F' U' F' D' U2 F D' U2 B' D' B' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 F' R2 D' B2 F' D'
7.	28.05	U L2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' U' L' R B' D' L2 D2 U' R D2 B2 L' R2 D2 R' D' B
8.	27.95	F L D2 L' R' F' L R2 B D2 U L B' F2 L R2 D2 L2 R2 F' D B2 R B2 F
9.	26.55	D L' B2 L2 U L' U' L' R D2 U B R D' R B L D' U' R D L R D2 R2
10.	28.69	F2 U2 B D' U' F2 L2 R B' D' L2 R U' R' F2 R F2 L U2 B' L' B F' L2 D
11.	(25.53)	D' F' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 U2 B' F D B2 F' L' D' U2 L' D' R2 D2 U2
12.	29.00	U F' D' B F' R' B D2 U' L R D L' D2 U L R2 D2 U2 B2 U B F2 L R'


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pyraminx*

[17:40:09] -micro501- Siraj's 12 Individual Times: 8.38, 5.63, 7.91, 4.47, (9.86), 3.99, 3.91, 7.76, 7.95, 6.41, (3.73), 5.33
[17:40:09] -micro501- Siraj's Average: *6.17*, Best Time: 3.73 Worst Time: 9.86


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2009)

2:01 5x5 avg 0f 12. Ima getchu sub twoooooo


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2009)

Puzzle: Computer 4x4x4

Average: 36.74

Times:
(35.56)
37.00 (P)
(40.99)
37.41 (O)
35.82

The 40.99 was just a "bad" solve for me.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Puzzle: Computer 4x4x4
> 
> Average: 36.74
> 
> ...



WOW!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 20, 2009)

I think that this is possible in real life, we just need a really good 4x4x4 (maybe the V-4 )


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I think that this is possible in real life, we just need a really good 4x4x4 (maybe the V-4 )



It's called a mefferts


----------



## Escher (Jul 20, 2009)

First average/s with ZZ ever:

Average: 18.75
Standard Deviation: 3.04
Best Time: 12.92
Worst Time: 29.45
Individual Times:
1.	16.20	
*2.	17.89	
3.	15.79	
4.	24.00	
5.	17.49	
6.	(12.92)*
7.	17.91	
8.	19.82	
9.	(29.45)
10.	17.65	
11.	24.78	
12.	15.98	

Best RA of 5 is highlighted, here are stats:

Average: 17.06
Standard Deviation: 0.91

So, I'm pleased  Give me a day, I'll be sub 16 by the end of it


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 20, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I think that this is possible in real life, we just need a really good 4x4x4 (maybe the V-4 )
> ...



FALSE!!! :fp

I'm at 70s average on hi-games and 95s average on Mefferts or Eastsheen. I used to be ~5 seconds faster on the Eastsheen.

Siraj, you are crazy!!!
I haven't gotten a sub-7 average of 12 on real pyraminx yet...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 20, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I think that this is possible in real life, we just need a really good 4x4x4 (maybe the V-4 )
> ...


no, it's called a New little 6cm 4x4x4 cube. Srsly, my friend has one and its amazing


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...


I wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 20, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > *LukeMayn* said:
> ...



*Wishes hew bought one in his last order instead of a friggin mini DS =P*


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm kinda hoping that the new little 6cm 4x4x4 cube isn't better than mefferts or clefferts because I ordered a cleffert's from dealextreme a day before I came across the new little 6cm 4x4x4 cube


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 20, 2009)

Escher said:


> First average/s with ZZ ever:
> 
> Average: 18.75
> Standard Deviation: 3.04
> ...



Wow! Tell me that 12.92 was lucky 

Does this mean you're contemplating switching to ZZ?


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 20, 2009)

My very first sub-20 average! 
21.79
(24.00)
(16.82)
17.84
17.89
Avg:19.17
Yay!!!!!! All were non-lucky


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 20, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> My very first sub-20 average!
> ...
> Avg:19.17
> Yay!!!!!! All were non-lucky



Woot! Congrats Jared! Keep up the good work!

Chris


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 20, 2009)

2x2 is CLEARLY the best event.

Statistics for 07-20-2009 00:49:55

Average: 3.93
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 3.19
Worst Time: 5.61
Individual Times:
1.	3.50	U' R F R2 F2 U F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' F2
2.	(3.19)	U F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F2 R' F R' F2
3.	4.16	R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F U' R F2 U' R2 F'
4.	4.18	F2 R2 F R' U2 R F2 U' F U' R F R F2 R'
5.	3.53	F' U R F U2 R' U2 F' R' U' R' U' R' F R2
6.	3.66	U F2 R' U F2 U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U F'
7.	4.08	U' R' U2 R F' R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R U'
8.	3.43	F2 U R' F R2 F R U' F' R F R F2 U' F2
9.	4.56	R' F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' F2 R F' R' U2 R U2 F
10.	(5.61)	R U F' U R F R2 U' F U F R U2 F2 R2
11.	3.56	F U' R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R U' F' U2
12.	4.68	R' F R2 U' R2 U F' U' R' U2 F R2 F' U' F2


Edit: Was hoping for sub NR, but no such luck.

Cubes Solved: 54/54
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4.46
Standard Deviation: 0.82
Best RA of 5: 3.70
Best Time: 2.22
Worst Time: 6.21


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > My very first sub-20 average!
> ...



Congrats yourself on 1000 posts!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 20, 2009)

48.15 average of 12 OH.


----------



## Dakota (Jul 20, 2009)

*sub 20 avg of 12 OH on camera (19.66)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN7G_bhDZNE&feature=channel_page


----------



## Escher (Jul 20, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Wow! Tell me that 12.92 was lucky
> 
> Does this mean you're contemplating switching to ZZ?



Erm, if by lucky you mean 'easy EOLine' then yes 
And I think I'm going to practice it a lot now, but I dunno about switching completely... We'll see, I do like it a lot now that I find EO+Line pretty easy.
Btw, I also got a 10.xx with a Sune + no AUF LL


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 20, 2009)

MY PBs TODAY:
avg 12 - 20.34
avg 5 - 19.73
single solve - 15.61
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i dont feel like posting individual times


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 20, 2009)

Escher said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Tell me that 12.92 was lucky
> ...



10.xx?!? That's the fastest ZZ single I've seen to date! You need to get that on youtube man, for all the non-believers 

If you can get your EOLine times down as low as your cross times I see no reason why it won't eventually surpass your Fridrich times. If you're happy with EO+Line, the next step is to do EO+Line without a need for a second look. Basically, track where the line edges end up after EO and then plan your moves for line. There's prob not much difference in speed between this and an optimised EOLine 

Also, I'm by no means an F2L expert, but ZZ F2L is noticeably different from Fridrich F2L, particularly for the first 1x2x2 blocks. Making full use your freedom to fully rotate the L and R sides leads to a lot of shortcuts in building the first blocks. Similarly to Fridrich, free slots are also V helpful


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 20, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!! 
avg 5 - 18.90

18.15
19.88
(25.66+)
18.67
(17.59)


----------



## Novriil (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah..
31:	00:06.59	x
30:	00:09.61	x
29:	00:07.77	x
28:	00:04.38	x
27:	00:09.49	x
26:	00:05.84	x
25:	00:06.73	x
24:	00:11.48	x
23:	00:11.43	x
22:	00:07.74	x
21:	00:03.00	x
20:	00:02.80	x
19:	00:08.72	x
18:	00:06.01	x
17:	00:06.19	x
16:	00:07.28	x
15:	00:06.58	x
14:	00:03.71	x
13:	00:07.87	x
12:	00:04.69	x
11:	00:07.34	x
10:	00:03.25	x
9:	00:16.46	x
8:	00:08.37	x
7:	00:10.76	x
6:	00:07.69	x
5:	00:04.76	x
4:	00:08.78	x
3:	00:11.25	x
2:	00:05.52	x
1:	00:12.23	x

pyraminx.. without warmup and as you can see.. I broke the WR!! 

You guys ROCKKKKKK!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 20, 2009)

Solved the helicopter cube on gelatin brain. And I got an 3:18.38 average of 12 on the megaminx. And I now average 27 on 3x3.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 20, 2009)

Megaminx avg:

[15:27:18] <+micro501> Siraj's 5 Individual Times: 2:23.17, (2:11.77), (3:09.04), 2:21.21, 2:23.76
[15:27:19] <+micro501> Siraj's Average: *2:22.71*, Best Time: 2:11.77 Worst Time: 3:09.04


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 20, 2009)

um ..... #5,000!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 20, 2009)

Now that's a real accomplishment. 

EDIT: 

PB Ave of 5
1.	15.23
2.	15.74
3.	15.23
4.	(15.20)
5.	(DNF)

Ave. 15.40! 

This came out of nowhere. I choked on the last solve and messed up cross.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 21, 2009)

*YEAH!!!
*
NEW 3x3x3 PB: *9.53 seconds!!!* 

How? LL Skip!

This is my first LL skip in a speedsolving, 3rd ever.
This beats my previous PB of 11.58 (PLL skip), which I got a few weeks ago.

SCRAMBLE: D U B F D2 U' F2 L2 D U2 L D2 U' R' B2 L R2 B' F D' U R' D2 B F2

Solution:

Inspection: z2
Cross: F U2 L2 R
F2L pair #1: y L' R U2' R'
pair #2: L L' U L2 U L' U L U L'
pair #3: y U U R U' R' U R U' R' U' L U' L'
pair #4: y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: skip
PLL: skip + U
=D


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 21, 2009)

Megaminx avg5: (again)

[20:46:46] <+micro501> Siraj's 5 Individual Times: 2:16.68, (2:25.01), 2:12.90, 2:08.55, (2:04.01)
[20:46:47] <+micro501> Siraj's Average: *2:12.71*, Best Time: 2:04.01 Worst Time: 2:25.01


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 21, 2009)

3x3 OH

Average: 26.98
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 23.86
Worst Time: 30.14
Individual Times:
1.	28.16	B2 U' B F2 D2 B L R2 D' L' B2 F L F2 D U' B' F L' B D U F2 D' U
2.	25.98	B F' L' D2 L2 R' D L' U F2 R B2 D2 U F2 R U L' R2 F2 L B2 F L2 D'
3.	28.56	U' F' D' U' B U2 B' D B2 F' D' B' F L2 B2 F' L' U' B' R2 F' D2 U' L B
4.	27.28	L B' L' F2 D2 B' D2 B2 U B U B2 F' U' F2 D' U' L' R' B' L D2 L2 R' B2
5.	25.61	U2 R' B R2 B F' D R2 B2 F' L' D2 U L' F R' B U2 L' R2 B' F' D2 U' B
6.	28.17	L F2 U R' F2 L R2 B' R2 D' U L' B2 D' U B' F' D' U F' R F2 L' R2 D'
7.	(23.86)	R D R2 D2 U' B2 F' D F U2 B' D2 U' L2 R2 F R' B' D2 U R2 U R2 D U'
8.	24.39	U2 R2 F L R D' U2 B' D' R' D' U L2 R D' U' L' D U B' F2 U2 B F' R2
9.	29.08	R D' U' F' D U2 F L2 R D' L' R B2 R' B' D2 U R U' R' D U F L' B2
10.	25.89	D2 U2 B' F2 L' B F D' U L D' U' F2 D U2 B R' D' R B' F' L' R2 D2 U
11.	(30.14)	R2 B R2 B' L F' D' B L2 R2 D' U2 B' F' L' R2 D B2 F2 U L2 B' F L R'
12.	26.72	B F2 R2 D' L' R2 D' U B2 L B' R B' F U' B2 D' R' D U' B F2 D U' L

....Really? When the hell did this happen....I barely do OH once a week...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2009)

Good solve

10.31 D' F' B D R' F2 L2 D' L' U' F D' F B2 D' R D2 R' L U2 R' D' R B' U2 

U' R U' L2 d' z' U2 (6)
l x' U' R U (10)
l2 U R' U' R2 U R' U' (18)
x' U R U' l U' R' U (25)
x' U' R' U R' U' R U (32)
z' U2 r U r' U' r U r' F' U F (43)
U2 L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (55)

55/10.31 = 5.33 tps

FINALLY a non-lucky sub-10

9.81 L' F2 U' D F D' B2 D F D' B D' F' L R D F' R U' F2 U2 B' L U2 D' 

z y U' R' U2 R U (5)
y' x2 (R U R' U')x3 (17)
l2 U R' U' R U R U' (25)
l2 U' R2 U R U' R' U (33)
z' U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (43)
y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (56)

56/9.81 = 5.71 tps


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 21, 2009)

New PB avg12

Statistics for 07-21-2009 16:32:30

Average: 19.41
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 16.38
Worst Time: 21.11
Individual Times:
1.	(16.38)	B' F L' B F D2 U2 F' U2 L D2 F2 R' U' F' D2 F' L' R' D
2.	19.17	D' U R2 D' L R B' F2 R' D' U B U' B2 U2 L' U2 R2 B' D'
3.	19.56	L R' B' L' R' D U L2 R' U2 B' D U B L B' F2 D U' F
4.	19.91	B F L D U2 B2 F2 D' L' R F' L R' B' U L' R' D U' B
5.	19.14	R' D' B D B' F2 U2 B' F D' L R2 F2 L R B2 L' R' U' L2
6.	20.84	D' L' R' B F U R' D2 U2 R' B2 L R2 U2 B' F2 R B' F' D
7.	(21.11)	L' B D' U' F2 L R U' R2 D B' F' U2 L U' L' U2 L2 R' U'
8.	18.69	F2 D U' F2 L R2 B2 L' R2 B F U2 R D U2 B L2 R2 D' B
9.	17.55	R2 B' F D' L R' U2 F D' U' L2 R B F' L' D' U' F2 D2 R'
10.	18.86	B2 L B F U' F2 U L R D2 B2 F' D2 U' L R' D' R2 D2 F'
11.	19.50	L2 R2 F2 D L' R B2 D2 R B' U F' R U2 L2 R' D2 F L2 R'
12.	20.91	B F2 L R' F U' L2 R' B' F2 D' U L' R2 F2 R' D2 U' R' D'


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 21, 2009)

yeaaa!!

Statistics for 07-21-2009 10:02:15

Average: 14.89
Standard Deviation: 0.93
Best Time: 13.00
Worst Time: 17.55
Individual Times:
1.	15.89	D2 F' L' B2 F2 L R2 U' R F R2 B R' F' U' B L R' D U2 F2 L R D' R2
2.	15.91	D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L R D F L2 U F' L2 R' D' U2 F' R2 B F2 D B2 R
3.	(17.55)	D' R' D L R' B' L' B2 F' D U B' D2 U' L D' U' L2 B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D U'
4.	14.94	F L' R' B' F' U' L R2 B2 R' D B2 F' U2 R' B D U B' D' U2 R D' F2 R2
5.	14.36	L2 R' F' L' B' D2 L R F2 D' U L F' L' R' B' U F' L' R' B' F D' R2 D'
6.	(13.00)	L2 B2 L' B' D' L' B F L2 B F' L R' D U' R2 B' F2 L' R U2 L2 R B2 F
7.	15.45	B' U2 R D2 F L R' D2 L2 R U B' F L2 D2 F2 U L R' D' U2 F' L R' D
8.	13.58	L R D U B F2 L' R2 U L' D2 B' D' U2 L' B' F' D U R' B2 L F D F'
9.	14.22	F2 L2 B' D' F R U L U B F' U L2 R2 D' L' R' D B' L' R' D' L' R2 D'
10.	13.95	U' R' D2 F' D U L2 R2 D' B2 F L2 D2 U' B U B2 U2 L B' F2 D2 U' L R
11.	14.12	F' R2 B' F' R' D2 B L R F2 U2 R U2 B' D2 U2 F' R B R2 F D U B R
12.	16.44	F L2 R' D B F' D2 L' R B F D F2 L2 R B' F' U' L R' U R2 D' U F2

Number 4 was a PLL skip =]

and along with that:

Statistics for 07-21-2009 10:02:39

Average: 13.92
Standard Deviation: 0.26
Best Time: 13.00
Worst Time: 15.45
Individual Times:
1.	(13.00)	L2 B2 L' B' D' L' B F L2 B F' L R' D U' R2 B' F2 L' R U2 L2 R B2 F
2.	(15.45)	B' U2 R D2 F L R' D2 L2 R U B' F L2 D2 F2 U L R' D' U2 F' L R' D
3.	13.58	L R D U B F2 L' R2 U L' D2 B' D' U2 L' B' F' D U R' B2 L F D F'
4.	14.22	F2 L2 B' D' F R U L U B F' U L2 R2 D' L' R' D B' L' R' D' L' R2 D'
5.	13.95	U' R' D2 F' D U L2 R2 D' B2 F L2 D2 U' B U B2 U2 L B' F2 D2 U' L R



I am now sub-15 =]


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 21, 2009)

I got a sub3 average of 5 at 5x5!
And I still only did 4 solves!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 21, 2009)

I GOT A SUB 20 3x3 AVG OF 12!!!!!!!!!!!!! (19.92)
also a 18.87 avg of 5 (first 5 solves)

Statistics for 07-21-2009 12:30:42

Average: 19.92
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 17.94
Worst Time: 23.45
Individual Times:
1. 17.98	F U2 F' D2 U' B' F' R2 D R B' D2 R2 F2 U F' U' R' F D2 L' R F2 L' U'
2. 20.56	B F L R B' U' B U B F' D2 U B F' D U' F' R2 U' B2 L R' D U2 B2
3. 19.84	D' L2 D' R F L R D' B2 L' U' L R' U F' L R2 D2 U2 B F' U' R' D2 U'
4. 18.79	F2 L' R2 B' U R B F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' U R2 B F2 L' R2 D L R B' F2 L
5.(17.94) D U B' F' U2 L' R2 F' D' U F' R' D2 U2 B2 L' R' F L B L D U2 L' B'
6. 22.38	L2 B L D' R U2 L F L R' D2 U2 L R' D U L' B' F D2 U2 B L2 R U
7. 20.15	B' F2 L D2 U' L' B' D' U' L2 R' U B' F D2 B L R2 D' L2 U' B' F2 R2 U'
8. 19.67	L' D U B U2 B2 D' R2 B' F2 R2 B2 R F U F U2 F' U' R' B2 F D2 B F
9.(23.45) L' B F D2 U L2 R F' D2 U2 L2 R' F D2 B' F R' B' F L2 R2 B' R' B U'
10. 19.21 B' U2 B F' L2 B D' U2 R2 B2 L2 U L D U' B2 D2 U B2 L B' L2 U2 R' D
11. 21.49 U2 B' L' D' B F2 U' L2 R2 F' U2 L' R U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L' R2 D' L B
12. 19.14 L B' F' D U2 L2 R D2 U L R2 B' D R' F D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 D L2 R' F

MY 3x3 AVG OF 12 PROGRESSION:
9/20/09: learned fridrich method (4LLL)
12/20/08: 33.37 avg of 12
1/4/09: 30.06 avg of 12
4/8/09: 28.66 avg of 12 (sub 30!)
4/9/09: 28.60 avg of 12
4/17/09: 27.34 avg of 12
4/23/09: 26.41 avg of 12
4/29/09: 23.78 avg of 12
5/10/09: 23.16 avg of 12
6/20/09: 22.20 avg of 12
7/13/09: 21.78 avg of 12
7/15/09: 21.14 avg of 12
7/19/09: 20.94 avg of 12
7/20/09: 20.34 avg of 12
7/21/09: 19.92 avg of 12 (SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!)

i took some breaks from cubing, as you can see from the dates


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2009)

W00t...I finally broke my 24s barrier for good (I hope), but I found out that I suck at OH.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 21, 2009)

3x3 PB average of 5: 18.42
(15.53), 17.14, 19.88, 18.23, (22.40)


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2009)

I just did another 3x3x3 average of 100 

avg100: 13.50

best avg12: 13.02
individual times: 12.97, 14.07, 12.09, 11.71, 13.70, 12.60, 13.00, 12.39, (16.66), 13.60, (10.83), 14.07

best avg5: 12.56
individual times: 12.09, (11.71), (13.70), 12.60, 13.00

3 new PB averages!!!!!!


----------



## Edam (Jul 21, 2009)

New magic pb single! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acbs4VC6UBA


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 21, 2009)

Sq-1 solve: 15.97

(0,6) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,3) (2,5) (0,1) (6,3) (1,4) (4,5) (0,1) (1,0) (0,5) (5,0) (1,1) (0,2) (3,3) (6,0)

kite-kite, and an EO skip.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

New 3x3 record=13.95!


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 22, 2009)

Cleaned out my 6x6 because the pi mod turned my rivet heads solid black 0_0. It's back together now and it took me under an hour for the whole thing. I'm pretty pro at assembling cubes if you ask me. Sub 1 on 3x3.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 22, 2009)

I just made anew PB on 4x4, 1:21.54! Yay!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 22, 2009)

2x2 

Average: 3.55
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 2.58
Worst Time: 5.28
Individual Times:
1.	3.74	F U2 R2 F2 U2 F U' F U2 F' R U2 F R U2
2.	3.31	R2 F R2 U' R U' F U2 F R2 F2 R F' R U2
3.	3.91	U' R F U' F2 U' R U' F2 U F' U' F R' F2
4.	3.41	R' U2 R F U2 R U' F R' F U R U' F' U
5.	(5.28)	U F' R' F' R' F U2 R' F U2 F R F U F'
6.	4.91	U' R2 U R F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R'
7.	3.67	U2 R U R U2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' R2
8.	3.81	R' U R U2 F U' R' F' U2 R2 F' R F U R2
9.	(2.58)	R F R U' R' U' R U R U2 R F U' F U
10.	3.14	F2 U' F R' F R' U2 F' R U2 R' F R' U' F
11.	2.78	R U F R F' U' F' U' F2 U2 R U F' U R
12.	2.86	R U' R F2 R2 F U F2 R U' R F2 U2 R' F2




Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I'm pretty pro at assembling cubes if you ask me. Sub 1 on 3x3.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLGEsOeQUXo
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_dext_assemble_333.html

You got a ways to go before you are "pro"


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 22, 2009)

New PB at 4x4!!!
No parity and for me perfect edges! (26s). Centers (17s) could have been faster and also 3x3 (31s)...

*1:14.10*

Broke my old PB by 4 seconds! I hope for me sub80s in the future...
And I got it on tape 

EDIT:

New single and average PB at 3x3!

Average: 17.18
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 12.88
Worst Time: 24.39
Individual Times:
1.	17.74	B2 D2 B D2 B R D L D U2 R D' U R' B F' L2 D B' U2
2.	(24.39)	B F' R U R B2 R' U R' U' B2 F2 D2 F U2 R U' B' R' B'
3.	17.03	U' B' D R2 B F' L' R2 D' U' B2 D' R B F L2 B F2 D2 L2
4.	(12.88)	L' F R2 F' L' B F D2 L2 R D' L' R B L' B L' R2 U B'
5.	16.78	D U2 F' D U' L2 R F' D2 U' B F' U' R U2 B' D U' L' U


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 22, 2009)

PB 

B2 F2 U2 R2 B F2 D' U' R2 B' F' D R2 B R' D2 U2 R' F' L2 R2 B F L2 R'

OLL skip, 11.43.

Pretty sure it's my first sub 12 on a scramble that wasn't posted as easy.


----------



## Escher (Jul 22, 2009)

8.69 full step:

R F R U2 B U' L' R' D U2 B L2 D R U' F2 U R2 F' D' L R' D' F L2

Solution:

x2 F' D R' L [4]
R U' R2 U R2 U R' (done slowly, I didn't see the cancellation beforehand) [11]
y' R U R' U2 y' R' U R [18]
U2 R U' R' y' R' U R [25]
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' [33]
U perm + U2 AUF [45]

5.17 tps. Not sure whether to say that it's non lucky.

EDIT: 2:02 5x5 PB I think, and 11.88 non lucky ZZ solve


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 22, 2009)

Escher said:


> 8.69 full step:
> 
> R F R U2 B U' L' R' D U2 B L2 D R U' F2 U R2 F' D' L R' D' F L2
> 
> ...



You forgot one there.

I got 12.94, I didn't see the cancellation and I did the third pair differently. Still got a nice LL though, supersune and J.

y R' U y R L' (4)
y2 z' U R' U2 R U (9)
U R U' (12)
x2 U' R U2 F' U' F (18)
U R' U' R' x' U' R U (25)
z' r' U2 R U R' U r (32)
y2 Jperm (45)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 22, 2009)

Average: 12.16
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Individual Times: (10.54), 12.44, 13.21, 11.75, 12.39, 11.33, 11.27, 12.10, 12.53, 12.10, (14.83), 12.52

PB average of 12


----------



## Novriil (Jul 23, 2009)

28:	00:41.39	x
27:	00:45.66	x
26:	00:52.08	x
25:	00:49.63	x
24:	00:53.20	x
23:	00:53.17	x
22:	00:43.74	x
21:	00:53.87	x
20:	00:55.01	x
19:	00:58.27	x
18:	00:50.41	x
17:	00:56.56	x
16:	00:47.65	x
15:	01:04.71	x
14:	01:04.20	x
13:	01:08.37	x
12:	00:59.98	x
11:	01:04.35	x
10:	00:59.64	x
9:	01:00.69	x
8:	01:14.57	x
7:	01:13.83	x
6:	00:59.23	x
5:	01:08.55	x
4:	01:05.78	x
3:	01:03.77	x
2:	00:57.59	x
1:	01:19.17	x

yeah


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 23, 2009)

Czech Open PBs:

*Takes deep breath*

3x3: 13.25 single 
4x4: 52.90 single (permutation parity), 1:03.61 average
5x5: 1:47.xx single, 1:52.51 average
6x6: 3:27.50 single, 4:09.xx average
7x7: 5:43.xx single, 6:03.xx average
3x3OH: 26.xx single, 28.xx average
Megaminx: 1:30.05 single (DOH), 1:35.xx average
Pyraminx: 7.13 single, 9.67 average
Square-1: 25.xx single, 30.70 average

For the failures see the BLD failures thread :/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 23, 2009)

Maarten! :O
You lost your only NR 
But nice records, especially Sq-1! NR at WC?

My Accomplishments:
Seems to be a PB day:
2 times single 3x3 PB:

12.31 (PLL Skip)

and then: 11.98 (*Double X-Cross*)

Do you want the scramble?

It's also X-cross day ^^ I got very easy x-crossed and I very easy Double X-Cross...

And I did my first Teamsolve and first Team-BLD solve (You don't want to know the time ^^)

Also: Average of 12: 18.77


----------



## Novriil (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes said:


> Maarten! :O
> You lost your only NR
> But nice records, especially Sq-1! NR at WC?
> 
> ...



You're right.
see 2 posts up my OH records.. aw.. Wait I made another one.. something 34.. don't bother to take the other user in CCT.. my compu is slow.
but 3x3 single: 14.24 !!!!!11!!11!! 
Hope that there are coming more records today.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 23, 2009)

Did some cubeshape practice

Statistics for 07-23-2009 14:20:30

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 3.64*
Standard Deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 0.00
Worst Time: 6.89

which contained

Statistics for 07-23-2009 14:21:14

*Average: 3.03*
Standard Deviation: 1.25
Best Time: 0.00
Worst Time: 4.56
Individual Times:
1.	4.09	(0,-4) (0,3) (4,3) (6,3) (6,5) (-2,4) (5,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (2,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (-4,1) (-4,2) (6,0)
2.	(0.00)	(-2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (5,0) (6,0) (4,3) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,2) (6,4) (3,0) (6,3) (-3,3)
3.	2.30	(6,-1) (1,-2) (-3,0) (0,2) (3,3) (-3,5) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,4) (2,0) (3,2) (4,0)
4.	0.88	(-5,0) (0,2) (3,3) (4,3) (0,2) (2,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (-2,1) (6,4) (-3,4) (2,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,0)
5.	3.34	(0,-4) (0,6) (1,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (-5,2) (4,3) (2,0) (4,0) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3)
6.	3.95	(6,6) (3,0) (-5,2) (2,0) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,1) (0,3) (0,5) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (0,2)
7.	0.94	(-5,2) (3,6) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (-3,0) (3,1) (-1,3) (4,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (3,0) (6,3) (1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (1,3)
8.	4.06	(-3,-4) (-3,4) (0,3) (1,2) (0,2) (5,4) (6,3) (6,4) (-1,0) (6,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (1,0) (6,0)
9.	4.36	(0,0) (0,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (-4,1) (0,5) (0,3) (2,0) (0,3) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (4,0) (1,2) (6,4) (-4,0)
10.	3.91	(-3,-4) (0,6) (0,3) (1,4) (3,0) (6,5) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-2,0) (-3,4) (6,2) (0,2)
11.	(4.56)	(0,3) (0,6) (-3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (2,5) (0,4) (2,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-1,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,5) (0,2) (-2,0)
12.	2.45	(3,-1) (0,-5) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,1) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2) (2,0) (-3,4)

.88 was Barrel-Barrel and .94 was Fist-Fist. 0.00 was cubeshape skip obviously, Eido told me to put a zero instead of skipping it so I did.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 23, 2009)

...

Average: 3.71
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 2.34
Worst Time: 5.19
Individual Times:
1.	3.81	U F U' R2 U R' F U' F U2 R' F R F' U
2.	2.91	U' R' F' R2 F' R' F2 U F R2 F R U2 R F
3.	3.25	F2 U2 F2 R F2 R' U' F U2 F' R' F U F' R
4.	4.69	F U R2 F2 R2 F' U R' U' R2 U' R' F' U2 R2
5.	4.50	F' U' R' U2 R2 F' R' F U R F' U2 F U F'
6.	(5.19)	R U' R2 U' R F' U F' R2 F2 U' R F U R
7.	2.93	U R F2 R' U' F U' F2 U F' R' F U2 F2 R'
8.	(2.34)	R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U R F R' F' U2 F2 R
9.	5.08	U R' U2 F' U2 F2 U' R F' U' F2 R F' R U'
10.	2.81	F2 U R' U F2 U R2 U' R U R2 U' F' U2 R2
11.	4.47	R U R F' U R' U2 F2 U R' F2 R U F2 U2
12.	2.65	F' U2 R U' F U' F U R F' R2 F' U' R U'

Edit: Rolled into a 3.65


----------



## Escher (Jul 23, 2009)

Yalow said:


> ...
> 
> Average: 3.71
> Standard Deviation: 0.86
> ...



sh*****t justins getting fast... I'm gonna have to start practicing again!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 24, 2009)

Forgot some PBs yesterday:

OH avg5: 49.XY
7x7 single: 9:13
Pyraminx single: 6.74


----------



## mande (Jul 24, 2009)

Lots of sub 20 avg of 5, 2 sub 19s on 3x3
I'm averaging about 21s now, best single 13.92 (PLL skip), non lucky 16.xx


----------



## Escher (Jul 24, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50
Average: 12.45
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 9.78
Worst Time: 16.38

Best RA of 5: 
Average: 11.42
Standard Deviation: 0.34
Best Time: 10.61
Worst Time: 14.20
Individual Times:
1. 11.00 D2 B2 D U' F2 L D' B L R' B2 F' L' R2 D B F' R2 U2 B2 F' R U L' R2
2. (14.20) D' R' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R D' U2 R' D' L' R' B2 F' D U B F' U2 B2 L2 R2
3. 11.42 B' D' F L2 R' B L2 R D2 L' U B' R2 U F D2 U' L' R' U' R B2 F D U2
4. 11.84 B' R' U L' D L2 R2 F2 L2 R D F' L2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 F D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U'
5. (10.61) B F U2 B2 F' R D' F L' D2 U' L' B' F L2 D2 U2 F D2 L' R2 B2 U L' F'

Best RA of 12: 
Average: 11.85
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 9.94
Worst Time: 14.07

Overall:
9: 2
10: 7
11: 10
The rest were 12s/13s, had five 14s and one 15 and one 16.

Anyway, yay for sub 12.50 

EDIT: 1:57.34 5x5! first sub 2


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 24, 2009)

New OH pb! 1:08.88! I am just getting into OH seriously for the Indiana Open tommorow. Last 2 days I have started timing myself, but it hurts the muscles in my right hand. I believe that most people use their non-dominant hand, but I like alternating.


----------



## marineasalia (Jul 24, 2009)

3x3 new single pb.. 12.22


----------



## Novriil (Jul 24, 2009)

Look at the sig (H) 3 sec better single 3x3 PB!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2009)

hi-games.net

4x4x4 in 58.63 NP
centers, edges, F3L, LL
14, 28, 11, 5
Nice 3x3x3 stage, nice centers, not so great edges. 7 seconds worse than PB, but this is the best solve in a while.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> *YEAH!!!
> *
> NEW 3x3x3 PB: *9.53 seconds!!!*
> 
> ...



Yesterday, 2 days after my quoted post, I got ANOTHER LL skip!

How does that happen twice within 2 days of each other?

When I went back over the solve to make sure i just got my LL skipped, I noticed that my F2L was TERRIBLE, so the solve was 13.01.

Actually that's a good time for me to finish my F2L in, but my solutions and the order i did the pairs in was terrible. :fp


----------



## poptheman1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I FINISHED MY EDGES ONLY CUBE (modded not nobby version =D) but at 12:48 AM =P

and they should make cubesmith stickers for the edges only cube.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 25, 2009)

Just got my first sub-30 average!!!!!

I so happy!!! 

lol.

1)28.97
2)28.09
3)31.13
4)28.42
5)32.60

avg. 29.51

W00T!!!1!111!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Yesterday, 2 days after my quoted post, I got ANOTHER LL skip!



What is wrong with you? That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2009)

OMGOMGOMG New pb average

Average: 10.64
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 8.22
Worst Time: 12.09
Individual Times:
1.	9.89	F L U2 L2 R' B D2 B D' L' B2 F D' U2 R B F' U' B' F2 L' R2 B2 F2 D'
2.	9.80	D2 U' B F2 U B' R2 F U2 B2 L D F' L D2 U' B' L R U B2 F' D' U R
3.	10.78	B D U B2 F2 L2 R D2 B R' B' F2 L D U' L R B' F' R2 D' U2 L2 R' U2
4.	10.61	D2 U' B L2 B' F' L R' B2 L2 R' U' B2 D U R2 B2 F2 U L U' L' R' B' F'
5.	11.86	F' L2 B2 F L2 R' F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 R F2 L' B' L D' B2 L2 B' F2 D2 U F'
6.	9.25	D' U L' U' L2 U F2 D2 U2 L2 F D U2 B F L2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 U' B L2 F
7.	10.75	L R B2 F U2 B' L R D L U' F U' L D U2 R2 F' L2 D F L R2 D2 U2
8.	11.88	L2 R2 D' U2 L R2 D2 R2 B' F' L D R' U' R' F' U' B2 R2 D B' F' R2 D2 L'
9.	9.62	B F R2 D U R' B' L' D U F' R' D2 F R D2 U L' B F2 U R' D2 U2 R'
10.	11.95	U L2 D' U2 R2 F L D2 B F2 L2 R B F D2 B F' R' B F' D' U B' F2 U'
11.	(8.22)	B' F L2 U' B F' R B D U2 F D' L2 R' U B2 F' D U2 B2 D R' B' F2 R2
12.	(12.09)	L' R2 B2 F R2 F' R B F2 L' R F D U' L R' F R2 B L2 B' F' R' U' R2

All non lucky!

The 11.88 was F R U R' U' F' OLL, but if I had done it from the back it would have skipped pll and been sub 10 probably.

Man............


EDIT: 10.99 average of 25


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, 2 days after my quoted post, I got ANOTHER LL skip!
> ...



Thanks 

I just hate that something so rare would follow bad F2L, and not a possible PB.
But they occured so close to each other... wow.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> OMGOMGOMG New pb average
> 
> Average: 10.64
> Standard Deviation: 0.95
> ...



Sub-10.5/10.25 by the end of August?
You're amazing btw .


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2009)

Haha thanks. I just got a 9.76 avg5, along with a 10.75 avg 12.

The avg5 will be up on youtube soon.   

Average: 9.76
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 8.95
Worst Time: 13.26
Individual Times:
9.69, 10.62, 8.97, (13.26), (8.95)


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Haha thanks. I just got a 9.76 avg5, along with a 10.75 avg 12.
> 
> The avg5 will be up on youtube soon.
> 
> ...



*Really* wish I still had wireless internet...

I'll watch it tomorrow if it's not up too soon, congrats btw.

Sub-10.5 by the end of THIS month? 

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2009)

Getting closer 


Average: 10.62
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 8.95
Worst Time: 13.26
Individual Times:
10.30, 10.33, 11.30, 9.69, 10.62, 8.97, (13.26), (8.95), 12.72, 9.58, 9.98, 12.74

The a5 is up on yt.


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2009)

Shite, 7.12 non lucky

F2 L' D2 U' L2 R' B2 D B2 D' B F' D2 U B F' D U' L R U B2 F2 D' U2


x2 U R2 D2 R'
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
U L' U" L2 U L'
y' R' U2 R
R U' R' - I'm such a noob didn't see the CLS

R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U2 J perm

44 moves = 6.179 tps


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

What the...?

I don't follow. 

What's your WCA ID?

EDIT: This post was suppose to follow the post before the previous, but Faz-Wow over there is doing too many good things too soon.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Shite, 7.12 non lucky
> 
> F2 L' D2 U' L2 R' B2 D B2 D' B F' D2 U B F' D U' L R U B2 F2 D' U2
> 
> ...



Something is wrong with solution after your first F2L pair.


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2009)

changed it.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2009)

I must be messing up because I still can't get it.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 25, 2009)

3x3 10/12 solve average of 15.86 seconds

Finally, after more than 3 months I get a PB average, and this time, all solves are full step 
43 second solve was a pop

Statistics for 07-25-2009 11:54:20

Average: 15.86
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 13.52
Worst Time: 43.68
Individual Times:
1.	14.17	B D' U B L R' B D' U' L' R F D' U2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 U' R F' D' L' B
2.	16.29	R2 U F' D2 U R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' D2 U' B F' D2 L2 R' B L R B F' L
3.	(13.52)	L' B2 R2 F2 R D2 R' D U2 F' D R2 B' F' L2 R2 U F D' R' B2 F' D B F
4.	17.80	L' U2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R D2 B2 L2 B' F2 L' B2 D' U2 L B F2 R2 D' R2 B F2
5.	15.64	F L2 B2 F D' R2 U B F2 L' R2 B D B' L2 R F U' B' F' L' B2 F2 U' B'
6.	(43.68)	F' L2 D2 B L2 D' B2 F D2 U B2 F L' R' B' F L' R' D B2 L' U2 F' U' F'
7.	14.13	B F2 L R B' F' U R B F2 L R B2 F U' L2 B U R2 F2 D' U B' L R2
8.	13.61	U R' D' R' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' R2 D R2 B' F2 R' B2 F2 R2 F D' U' L' R' U'
9.	17.66	B' R D' B' U2 L2 R' D2 F' D B2 U L F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L' D' L' U2 L F2
10.	14.91	F2 D U' R' F2 U' L' R2 F D' U' F U' B2 D U B2 F' L2 B F' R' U2 L' R'
11.	17.81	L R F2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 L D' U' L2 R2 B2 L D B2 F2 L' R U' B D2 U2 F
12.	16.58	L D' U2 L U2 L' R D R' B F R2 F2 L U L' F D' B' D2 B D' U L R


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 25, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> 3x3 10/12 solve average of 15.86 seconds
> 
> Finally, after more than 3 months I get a PB average, and this time, all solves are full step
> 43 second solve was a pop
> ...



nicely done. 
I'm still on trying to get consistent sub-16 avgs of 12.


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2009)

Solves: 100
Average: 14.61
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 7.71
Worst Time: 18.93

Best RA of 12 was 13.64 with 0.67 SD.

7.71 L' R U B F2 D2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 L U2 R U2 B2 F' D B' L' R2 U' L' B' R'


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2009)

My longest 4x4 real cube session ever:
Statistics for 07-25-2009 12:53:21

Cubes Solved: 24
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:44.85
Standard Deviation: 11.99
Best Time: 1:22.55
Worst Time: 2:21.97
Individual Times: 1:44.13, 1:36.59, 1:43.11, 1:45.75, 1:52.95, 1:41.28, 1:53.66, 1:25.59, 1:46.66, 1:41.06, 1:54.77, 1:52.00, 1:43.05, 1:53.27, 1:40.80, 1:45.72, (2:21.97), 1:47.08, 1:46.13, 1:22.88, 1:52.24, 1:43.81, 1:39.47, (1:22.55)

Odds are Meffert's, evens are Eastsheen.
Conclusion, Eastsheen is so much better.
Last solve is a new PB. Not only that, I wasted about 10 seconds because a center cap popped off.
0 sub90 for mefferts, 3/12 sub90 for Eastsheen. I will use Eastsheen for Big cube competition tomorrow, or else there's no chance for me to even get a full average.


----------



## blah (Jul 25, 2009)

First OH average in more than a month 

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 25.78
Standard Deviation: 2.57

Best RA of 12: 24.87
24.08, 25.09, 24.90, 24.62, 27.50, 23.50, (29.41), 21.80, 27.41, 25.39, (18.50), 24.37

All non-lucky, the 18.50 was an Antisune + H-perm. I use 2-look OLL exclusively: 1. orient edges, 2. COLL (if I know it). I don't do my 2H OLLs because I get way too much amnesia  Weird thing was, I knew the COLL cases for about 40 of those 50 solves, but I only got ONE PLL skip


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 25, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.96
Standard Deviation: 1.95
Best Time: 10.02
Worst Time: 20.38

19.	10.02	B L2 R2 F D U' F2 U' L R2 D' R' U B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 U' F

x2 y R' U F L2 y U D R' D'
y' L' U L
R U' R' U y R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U' R'
U' L' U' L
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B'

41 moves/10.02 = 4.09 tps


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 26, 2009)

Set some competition PB's today that were very good for me. I won't put down 2x2 because there were mega pops on every solve.
3x3x3:
29.86 (30.66) 28.18 30.06 (25.06) = 29.36
Single in prelims was 22.86.
OH= 1:07 PB single
4x4x4=2:35 average
I was not expecting my 3x3 averages to be this speed. I only get this speed in practice after heavy warmups. The main contributing factor was my nervousness. I was using my Type C, and was afraid to pop it, so I turned slower and looked ahead more. I also got a PB of 2:04 with 4x4, but it was a +2.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 26, 2009)

Average: 23.16
Standard Deviation: 4.34
Best Time: 19.67
Worst Time: 29.34
Individual Times:
1.	19.70	(0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (4,3) (6,0) (2,3) (-2,1) (0,2) (-3,2) (6,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0)
2.	20.50	(1,-4) (3,-3) (-3,0) (-3,4) (6,3) (0,2) (0,1) (2,3) (0,3) (3,5) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,5) (6,4) (-1,5) (1,1)
3.	(19.67)	(0,6) (6,-3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (1,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,3) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-2,5) (-3,3) (3,3)
4.	(29.34)	(0,2) (3,1) (6,0) (0,3) (3,4) (-4,2) (-3,4) (6,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,3) (1,3) (0,3) (6,3) (4,5) (0,2)
5.	29.28	(0,6) (3,3) (-3,4) (-4,0) (-4,2) (-2,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,5) (6,5) (6,0) (2,0) (3,0) (6,0) (5,1) (3,5)

NR, anyone?

EDIT:

This turned into:

Average: 28.72
Standard Deviation: 4.76
Best Time: 19.67
Worst Time: 55.69
Individual Times:
1.	31.05	(0,-4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (2,0) (-2,0) (3,5) (-2,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,0)
2.	34.58	(-3,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (-4,1) (0,4) (4,3) (-4,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (4,2) (0,2) (4,2) (6,0)
3.	32.24	(-3,-1) (-5,4) (-4,3) (6,0) (3,0) (6,5) (1,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (3,0) (6,4) (0,5) (-2,4) (-3,4)
4.	29.98	(-3,3) (0,6) (-3,3) (0,5) (6,2) (-4,0) (6,2) (-3,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,5) (6,4) (6,2) (4,1) (-2,2)
5.	19.70	(0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (4,3) (6,0) (2,3) (-2,1) (0,2) (-3,2) (6,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0)
6.	20.50	(1,-4) (3,-3) (-3,0) (-3,4) (6,3) (0,2) (0,1) (2,3) (0,3) (3,5) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,5) (6,4) (-1,5) (1,1)
7.	(19.67)	(0,6) (6,-3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (1,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,3) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-2,5) (-3,3) (3,3)
8.	29.34	(0,2) (3,1) (6,0) (0,3) (3,4) (-4,2) (-3,4) (6,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,3) (1,3) (0,3) (6,3) (4,5) (0,2)
9.	29.28	(0,6) (3,3) (-3,4) (-4,0) (-4,2) (-2,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,5) (6,5) (6,0) (2,0) (3,0) (6,0) (5,1) (3,5)
10.	27.22	(0,2) (0,-3) (-3,0) (-3,1) (3,3) (-3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (2,4) (4,2) (-2,0) (-2,4) (6,2) (2,4) (-2,4) (0,4)
11.	33.31	(0,3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (-1,0) (6,0) (0,3) (4,0) (3,0) (6,4) (2,0) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (0,4) (-1,2) (0,4) (6,4)
12.	(55.69)	(0,-3) (0,6) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,1) (3,0) (-5,3) (6,0) (-1,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (-1,3) (-2,0) (0,3) (-4,0)


----------



## PandaBoi (Jul 26, 2009)

I just got a new pb did my 1st sub 40, i did it in 39.68, yes >< lol no skips.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 26, 2009)

1:16.05

Guess the event.


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

5) 08.00 U' F' L2 B' D L2 F L' F' D2 R L' U' B' U R2 U D2 L2 R2 U D' B2 L B'

Cross on B

x R F2 U' r' x'

R U R' U' R U R'

d R U2 R' d R' U' R

U R U' R' U R U' R'

d R U R' U' R U R'

J perm

48 moves = 6 tps


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2009)

Sq-1 average of 25:

Average: 19.28
Standard Deviation: 3.30
Best Time: 11.73
Worst Time: 26.84
Individual Times: 20.61, 16.85, 18.66, (26.84), 19.49, 14.95, 16.68, 16.50, 15.86, 21.38, 20.39, 24.79, 22.68, 20.37, 16.61, 17.97, 21.11, (11.73), 19.13, 21.39, 16.00, 19.36, 24.58, 18.23, 19.80

11.73:	(0,6) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (-5,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) /

Rolling average of 5:

Average: 16.35
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Individual Times: (19.49), (14.95), 16.68, 16.50, 15.86


----------



## Novriil (Jul 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 1:16.05
> 
> Guess the event.



megaminx or 5x5??


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, epic 3x3 session (yes, it deserves a new post):

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.67
Standard Deviation: 1.39
Best Time: 7.91
Worst Time: 14.40
Individual Times:12.92, 13.06, 11.62, 13.73, 13.09, 13.38, 11.20, 13.05, 13.96, 14.21, 12.36, 12.76, 14.39, 12.66, 12.80, 12.18, (14.40), 13.40, (7.91), 12.82, 10.55, 13.54, 13.52, 12.26, 10.95

Yeah, worst time was sub-15 and I got a new lucky PB of 7.91.

B' F2 U F D U B R' B' D2 U B2 U B' F2 D' U' B2 F2 D U' B2 D U' L2

I got a PLL skip, which took me ages to respond to


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 26, 2009)

Novriil said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 1:16.05
> ...


Megaminx indeed. 

If only it were 5x5...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 26, 2009)

*3x3 avg:
*
Average: 13.90
Standard Deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 9.97
Worst Time: 16.64
Individual Times:
1.	11.98	L' R D' U2 R U L' R' D' U' R2 D' L' U2 R' D U' L B2 F' L D U2 B D2
2.	(16.64)	U' R' D U' B' D' B' D B' F2 L2 U2 F' L R D B' D2 U2 L' R B' F R2 B'
3.	13.30	B' L U2 B L' B2 F U2 L R' B2 F D' U F L2 B' D' U2 R2 U' B F' L R
4.	14.11	U' F2 D2 F D2 R' B' F R U L2 R B' L R2 B D L R2 B2 F L' B2 F2 L'
5.	15.20	B2 F2 R D' U L F R2 D2 U L U' B' D U' B' U R B' F R D2 L R' U'
6.	(9.97)	B' F' D2 U B' R2 F' D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L2 D' L U R2 B L' B' F R'
7.	14.67	R2 U2 L2 R' D U F' L2 B2 F' L' R' U L R' B2 F' L' R D2 B' F' U B2 U'
8.	15.16	R2 B F2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B D L U2 L F2 D' U2 B' D' L' U2 R B' R
9.	14.47	L' D' U' R U B D' U R B2 F R2 D' U L2 R' B2 L2 R B' D' U2 B F U'
10.	14.22	F L R2 U L2 R U' F D' F' L' D U' B' F L2 R2 D2 L2 D L' R' F' D' B
11.	13.76	R2 D' F D' R D' U2 R F' L2 D2 R2 B2 F U F' D R' B2 U L R2 D' U' B
12.	12.17	R D2 B F' D' B' F' U2 L2 R' D R' F D2 U' B' L B' U R2 U2 R2 B' F D2

First sub 14 average 

And second sub 10 single. First one was a 8.30 LL skip and this one was a 9.97 OLL skip.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 26, 2009)

4x4 pb: 47.80s 

after a long long time...first 2 centres were a bit easy...i spammed like crazy to form the cage and the last centres were easy too  1 cubie swap, followed by entire opposite centre swap, and 2 niklases without pauses for the last 2 adjacent centres because there is no nicer alg for that case =P


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 26, 2009)

Did a 5x5 average of 12  Pretty good, but there was a counting sup3 
Next time sub 2:40 =) Single PB also btw^^ I hope to get a sub2 single before WC 2009

Average: 2:48.14
Standard Deviation: 11.01
Best Time: 2:21.46
Worst Time: 3:18.55
Individual Times:

1.	2:48.88	
2.	3:13.33
3.	2:40.54	
4.	2:56.18	
5.	2:38.18	
6.	2:52.18	
7.	2:50.90	
8.	(2:21.46)	
9.	(3:18.55)
10.	2:38.12	
11.	2:33.05	
12.	2:50.02


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 26, 2009)

Avg of 100! 22.08.... Not very fast, but I was experimenting a lot.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2009)

1:09.72 PLL time attack (just the 21 PLLs, not ones including PLL parity) using a 4x4x4 (Cleffert's)


----------



## Novriil (Jul 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



that would be like.. WOW  Good  but yeah.. my 5x5 isn't even near to there.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 26, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 1:09.72 PLL time attack (just the 21 PLLs, not ones including PLL parity) using a 4x4x4 (Cleffert's)


1:06.56  (Mefferts)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 1:09.72 PLL time attack (just the 21 PLLs, not ones including PLL parity) using a 4x4x4 (Cleffert's)
> ...


Lol, I wonder what Breandan can do...


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 26, 2009)

First succesful 3x3x3 BLD solve!!!!!!!!!!!
I know not that impressive but it is for me


----------



## Truncator (Jul 26, 2009)

First sub-40 average, 37.42. PB of 31.40.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 26, 2009)

dimwmuni said:


> First succesful 3x3x3 BLD solve!!!!!!!!!!!
> I know not that impressive but it is for me





That is impressive 

I still can't do it.. But I'm working on it..


----------



## bwatkins (Jul 26, 2009)

First SUB 60s solve using Fridrich F2L. Times initially jumped up about 1.5 mins, now there comin back again! 59.89 - 53.40


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2009)

40.83 4x4 solve, new pb I think


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 27, 2009)

42.83 4x4 solve.
don't know whether to call it lucky or not; technically no skip steps, but 3-4 free pairs, one of which was solved.
I was laughing at the last centre cubie swap. an incredibly easy solve.
probably i'd just call it lucky, though technically non-lucky.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 27, 2009)

21.09

(0,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (4,0) (-3,2) (3,4) (2,2) (-5,0) (0,3) (3,2) (0,3) (-3,5) (6,3) (0,5) (-5,1) (0,5)

Non-lucky


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay. Just got my first sub 10 solve ever. 9.78 PLL skipped


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 27, 2009)

Ian, you rock!!!

I did a 5x5 mean of 15:

Individual Times:
1.	2:31.89	
2.	2:24.81	
3.	2:51.24	
4.	2:40.61	
5.	2:36.28	
6.	2:49.06	
7.	3:00.61	
8.	2:34.61	
9.	2:45.72	
10.	2:57.67	
11.	2:31.67	
12.	2:51.66	
13.	2:43.45	
14.	3:02.22	
15.	2:36.73	

I also got 2:15.00 today =) And in one solve I had solved centers after 31 seconds.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 27, 2009)

4x4x4 avg of 5 with double parity:

50.16
51.94
51.53
50.86
57.04

Average: 51.44

(If only I used the other LL system )


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 27, 2009)

More 2x2. Using CLL, Ortega, SS, and maybe an EG in there somewhere.

Statistics for 07-27-2009 14:53:48

*Average: 3.43*
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 1.56
Worst Time: 4.33
Individual Times:
1.	3.39	F R' F U R2 U2 F U F R2 F' U F R U2
2.	3.97	R2 F2 U' F R U' R U F2 U2 R2 F U2 R' F'
3.	(1.56)	U' R' F U F U' F U F' U' R F R' F' U2
4.	1.95	R' F U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R F U' F' R' U
5.	(4.33)	U' R2 U2 F' R U' R2 U2 R F' R U R U2 F'
6.	2.59	R' U2 F' U R U R F' U R U R F' R U
7.	4.25	F2 R2 F' U' R2 F' U2 R' U' R' F U R2 U' R'
8.	3.36	R' F2 U R F2 R U' R F' U2 F' R F' U2 R2
9.	3.27	R' F2 U2 R2 U F U' R2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R'
10.	3.69	R2 U F2 R U2 R U' F U2 R F U R2 F' R
11.	3.75	R' F' R F2 R' U R2 F2 R' U2 F U' R F2 U
12.	4.12	U' F' U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U' F2 U' F U F


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 27, 2009)

New PB on 4x4! 1:14.45 seconds! Yay!!!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 27, 2009)

Average: 15.59
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 12.84
Worst Time: 18.53
Individual Times:
1.	15.45	U' B F2 D2 B2 F2 R' U' L2 R' F D2 U2 B2 L R' F D R' D2 F2 R F2 D' B2
2.	(12.84)	F' D' U2 B R' D U' F' D U' L' B2 D2 U' F L2 B' F2 D' L2 R' D L F2 L2
3.	16.30	D2 R' B2 D' B' L' U' B F R2 U' L' R U2 F D2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' B F' D B'
4.	15.83	R' F R2 D' U R2 D U' R D' U' B2 L R2 F L' R' F' L B F U' L U2 B
5.	17.26	F2 D' U R U' R B' F D2 U2 R2 D U B2 F' L D2 U' L2 R' B' L2 R D2 F
6.	(18.53)	B2 U B2 L' B2 F' R2 D2 U' B D' B' D' R' B2 D2 L D B F2 D2 F' L R U2
7.	13.77	D' L2 D R B2 L R' F L R2 D' R B F2 L' B2 D2 U' L R' B2 L2 D' U' F'
8.	14.62	B F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F L' U B2 F L' R B2 L' B2 D2 L' R' B2 F2 R U2 R'
9.	15.81	R' B2 F R2 U' L R' D2 L2 D F' D' U2 B' L R D B' F2 U B F R B U'
10.	17.28	D U L' B' F' D2 R' B2 U' F R2 D2 R F D' U L2 F2 L' B2 L2 R2 F D U
11.	15.92	L R2 F2 R' D2 U B2 L B' F' L' R2 B D' R2 F U L2 B2 D' U' L2 R D2 U
12.	13.70	D2 U' F' L R' B2 F' R' U' B F L R2 B F2 U' B2 U2 L' B D' B D' U' R2

Non-rolling


----------



## UnderCuber (Jul 27, 2009)

just broke a 30 second average-of-ten 29.80 seconds


----------



## Edam (Jul 27, 2009)

Pll time attack. 59.83!

G G G G F V R R N N A A U U T H Z E Y J J

I've never tried this before tonight. quite happy with sub minute for my first hours attempt.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 27, 2009)

Edam said:


> Pll time attack. 59.83!
> 
> G G G G F V R R N N A A U U T H Z E Y J J
> 
> I've never tried this before tonight. quite happy with sub minute for my first hours attempt.



nice, I tried your order and can't get used to it. 

G G G G N J N H Z A A E R R V F U U T Y J 

57.11


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 27, 2009)

New 6x6 PB, 6:09.11 Yay!!! 
Almost sub-6


----------



## Edam (Jul 27, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> nice, I tried your order and can't get used to it.



eh, I just started with the ones i dislike most working through to easiest (but i forgot about E, so just stuck it in at the end 

If you're interested i think Breandan uses the order on Jessica's page. (unless he's changed recently)
so that would be:
U U A A Z H E T V F R R J J Y G G G G N N 

which also flows quite nicely i think.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 27, 2009)

3x3 10/12 solve average of 15.77 seconds

Not much better than before, but pretty consistent 

Statistics for 07-27-2009 17:43:21

Average: 15.77
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Best Time: 13.78
Worst Time: 19.78
Individual Times:
1. 15.56 F' L' B F' U2 L R2 F L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U' L' B2 F L' D' U2 L B' F
2. (13.78) L' R' D L' R2 B F' D' F2 R' B F' U' L B' D R' U2 B2 L D' F L' U' L'
3. 16.20 B' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F D2 U2 B' D' L' B' D2 F' D' U' R2 B2 D' U2 L R2 D'
4. 16.52 L F' U L U' L2 D U2 F U B L' F D2 L2 U L U' F2 R2 D' B' F' D L'
5. 14.01 U' F2 D U F' D' U2 L' R' B' D2 U B' D2 U2 L2 R F2 U R2 D2 F L2 B2 F2
6. 15.74 F U' L R B F D U' L2 R B F D R2 B' F D B2 F L' R' U L' R F
7. 15.66 U' B U L2 B F D' F D' U2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 B F' L2 R' U' B2 F'
8. (19.78) D' L2 U L' R' D2 U' L' D U' B' F2 D' F2 L R' B' U' R B' R2 D' U L' R'
9. 16.92 R D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 F' D2 R D2 U2 B' F D U L' R2 D' U' B F2 D2 B R
10. 16.98 B2 U2 F2 L D U R' D R' B2 F2 D' R U' B R2 F L' R' B' F' R D' U B
11. 15.38 B' U' R F U' F2 D B' R2 F D2 U2 B F' L' R D2 L2 F2 L D2 U L2 R' B'
12. 14.76 B' F2 D2 U' F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L R F D2 F2 U R2 D2 R D' U B' F' D B U

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

3x3 3/5 solve average of 14.90

Pretty good, this is my second sub 15 average.

Statistics for 07-27-2009 18:11:15

Average: 14.90
Standard Deviation: 0.57
Best Time: 13.86
Worst Time: 17.60
Individual Times:
1.	(13.86)	D U' L2 R U' L' B R' U' B' F' L D2 U2 B' F2 D' L B2 D' U2 B' F2 D' U
2.	15.56	B2 F' L R' U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 L R D' U' B2 D' U' F2 U2 B2 R' F U R2 F2
3.	14.16	B2 F L' U R' U2 R' B' F2 R' U2 B2 F' R' U2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' B F2 U' L2 R
4.	(17.60)	U2 R2 D B D L' U' L' D2 L2 D' U' L' F' D U R' B' D L2 U B2 U L' D2
5.	14.99	U F2 D2 U' B' F L2 D2 U' L B2 F U' L' R U2 B2 R' D' L2 R U2 B' L' U2


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm really not this fast at Square-1... but

(21.41) 36.17 28.23 28.09 21.51 25.69 (43.86) 27.22 28.00 28.20 27.04 25.54 => 27.57 :O


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 28, 2009)

3x3x3 single non-lucky: 7.66!

Scramble: D' U2 R2 B L B R2 L2 U' L' B2 U' B2 U B' D R2 U D' R2 L2 D B' R2 B

Solution:

Cross: y x2 L R' D2 (3)

1st pair: R' U' R (3)

2nd pair: d2 y L' U2' L U L' U' L (8)

3rd pair: d' L' R U' R' L (6)

4th pair: L' U L U2 y R U R' (7)

OLL: U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (11)

PLL: y L2' U' L' U' L U L U L U' L (11)

Move total: 49

Turning speed: ~6.4 

Try the scramble yourself 

My secret: I practised on the 3x3x3 after practising on the 4x4x4


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2009)

39 something 4x4 while racing Erik yesterday. 

EDIT: I beat him


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 28, 2009)

Average: 14.73
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 11.55
Worst Time: 17.70
Individual Times:
1.	15.73	U' R' B2 U L D' F2 R D2 L2 R D' U2 B' F' R2 D U L2 U' R D2 U L R
2.	14.52	B' F' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B U L' R2 B2 L' B F2 L2 D' F' D2 U L2 B F2 U
3.	14.62	B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L' R' F2 L' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D U R B2 L2 R2 B' U F' L
4.	(11.55)	B U' B F2 L B' F2 R D2 U' B' D2 R B2 F2 L2 R D F2 U F U' F2 L2 R'
5.	14.92	B2 L' B2 F2 R2 B' F2 L' D2 U B F R B D' B L D2 U' B L B' F D' B
6.	(17.70)	B2 L R' F' D U2 L' R2 B2 D' B2 L B' F R' U L R' D2 U L2 R U2 R2 B2
7.	14.72	D' U' B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D U2 B' F2 L' U R2 U' B D' U2 L' B2 F2 U L D2
8.	14.53	L2 B' F' L' U' R D2 L2 B2 L D' F' D' L' R B2 F2 L' D B2 L2 R2 B' L2 R
9.	12.92	R2 F2 L F' L2 R2 B F' D2 R' F2 U L2 R2 U B2 F L' F D' U2 F2 R' D B'
10.	17.51	L' U L2 B2 F D F' D' U' L R2 U L U F' U R B U2 L D U' R' D B2
11.	13.11	D' U B F' R F2 D2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U L' R' F L B' D2 U' L2 D' U2 L' D'
12.	14.70	D L B' F2 D2 U R2 D U2 B L' D U2 F' D2 L2 R' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R' D'

Non-rolling 

This beats my rolling PB of 14.87  YES! WOOHOO! OMFG NO SKIPS WOW LOL etc.

EDIT: This turned into proof that I'm sub-15:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.91
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 11.55
Worst Time: 17.70


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2009)

Average: 50.04 sec.
Individual Times: 47.89, 47.99, 51.38, 56.98, 48.22, (41.16), 47.16, (1:01.56), 49.45, 50.53, 51.88, 48.95


----------



## Escher (Jul 28, 2009)

9.65 with an N perm 

L2 B F' L2 U' R U B2 F' L R2 F2 L D B' F U' L B' F L R B' D2 U'

can't remember the solution though...


----------



## gasmus (Jul 28, 2009)

Edam said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > nice, I tried your order and can't get used to it.
> ...



Yep thats the order i use. If anyones interested i could make a slow video showing the transactions



Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3 single non-lucky: 7.66!
> 
> Scramble: D' U2 R2 B L B R2 L2 U' L' B2 U' B2 U B' D R2 U D' R2 L2 D B' R2 B
> 
> ...



wow I had a different solution with the same last layer except with a U instead of a y

same cross and 1st pair
2nd pair: y'R'U2RU'L'U'L
3rd pair: U'RUR'd'L'UL
4th pair: U'RUR'FR'F'R
same oll
U, same PLL

Also, very nice time!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 28, 2009)

V Cube 7 Best and Average

Statistics for 07-27-2009 22:32:48

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 9:19.03
Standard Deviation: 32.50
Best Time: 8:58.59
Worst Time: 10:23.13
Individual Times:
1.	8:58.70
2.	10:23.13
3.	9:13.28	
4.	9:01.47	
5.	8:58.59


----------



## John Lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Got a new 3x3 single pb: 12.97, and placed at the Indiana Open for 4x4.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 28, 2009)

gasmus said:


> Also, very nice time!



Thanks Breandan 

4x4x4 avg of 12: 46.36 

I used a DX cleffert's. I haven't even lubed it yet! (I think there's a good chance that it was already lubed before I received it because it's rather smooth. Do they lube them before shipping them out?)


----------



## Tortin (Jul 29, 2009)

16.98 single using Petrus.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2009)

Clock BLD: 1:37.77

UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UUdd

this is UWR, memo was about 35s.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2009)

OH HELL YEAH

Statistics for 07-28-2009 22:02:43

Average: 6.89
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 6.09
Worst Time: 7.64
Individual Times:
1.	6.61	u=-1,d=-5 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=2 / dddd
2.	6.92	u=3,d=4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUd
3.	6.26	u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=5 / d=5 / ddUU
4.	7.36	u=1,d=5 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=0 / ddUU
5.	6.95	u=3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUdd
6.	7.47	u=0,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-4 / UdUU
7.	7.31	u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-4 / dddd
8.	(6.09)	u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUUU
9.	6.55	u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=2 / UUdd
10.	7.31	u=6,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=4,d=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=6 / dddd
11.	6.11	u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-2 / UUUd
12.	(7.64)	u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=6 / dUUd

MOAR UWR PLZ


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 29, 2009)

Will David break another one of Matyas' world records? Find out in the next episode of Clockman!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 29, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Clock BLD: 1:37.77
> 
> UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UUdd
> 
> this is UWR, memo was about 35s.



How much (if at all) have you practiced Clock BLD?


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2009)

I won a free chocolate bar


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 29, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> OH HELL YEAH
> 
> Statistics for 07-28-2009 22:02:43
> 
> ...



Holy s**t! Koen has to start practising again! 6.89 beats 6.90, but you're not close to as good as Koen.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Clock BLD: 1:37.77
> ...



Not much, maybe my tenth solve in the past couple days. I did it a long time ago, but wasn't fast at it.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 6.89 beats 6.90, but you're not close to as good as Koen.



Explain how this sentence makes sense.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 29, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...


It doesn't. I just think so. (And Koen still has the UWR single )


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 29, 2009)

My latest accomplishment was a 3x3x3 solve beginner method : took me 50 secs


----------



## LNZ (Jul 29, 2009)

My very first entry here ever.

1x1x1: From 1 second to 0.25 seconds.
2x2x2: From 40 seconds to 20 seconds.
3x3x3: From 90 seconds to 80 seconds.
5x5x5: From 12m30s to 10m30s.
7x7x7: From 50 minutes to 38 minutes.

The 7x7x7 time improvement really pleases me. I finally learned to to do the last two centres on that cube in just 4 minutes. I use two commutator algs which are slightly different to each other to descrive five possible moves.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 29, 2009)

4x4x4 avg of 5: 43.43

44.42, 43.82, (48.56), (39.04), 42.05

Comment: On the 39.04, I had no parities + U perm, on the 42.05, I think I might have just had OLL parity for the LL (non-pure).

EDIT: Btw, I've learnt a few of Michael Fung's OLL parity + OLL algs which help sometimes


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 29, 2009)

Computer 4x4 Average: 42.08

37.84, (36.94), (44.45), 41.56, 43.38, 40.95, 43.13, 42.70, 42.77, 43.89, 43.83, 40.72


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 29, 2009)

philkt731 said:


> Computer 4x4 Average: 42.08
> 
> 37.84, (36.94), (44.45), 41.56, 43.38, 40.95, 43.13, 42.70, 42.77, 43.89, 43.83, 40.72



Lol, we should have a race. I'll do a real 4x4x4, and you do a virtual 4x4x4


----------



## Meisen (Jul 29, 2009)

New best average of 12, the old one was 27.09, so i cut off quite a chunk of time  Was also close to new pb, only .05 second away. (20.3 is current record)

Average: 25.76

Fastest Time: 20.34
Slowest Time: 33.73
Standard Deviation: 01.76

Individual Times:
1) 27.48 D' F2 L' D2 F' B' R L' U2 B U R2 D B2 F L R U2 L' R' F2 R2 L B L'
2) 27.93 U2 D' F2 L B2 U' L' F2 R' F B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 F' R' F D L U' F'
3) 23.24 F D2 R' L' F2 L2 R2 F L D2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 B R D2 B R' D' F L2 U F2
4) 26.60 U2 L' U2 L2 R' B' F2 L B2 L' F' R2 D' U' B D L' D' L R B' D L2 B' U
5) (33.73) R' F' R' B F2 R2 F2 L' D U' L' B F2 U' D2 L2 F L' F2 B2 D2 F2 B' U L'
6) 24.89 R2 F2 D2 L B' D U2 R' D B' R F' L' B2 R B2 L' F' U' B' U B2 D2 U' F'
7) 26.04 F B' D' U' B D' R' D' B' F' U F2 R L2 U2 L B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 F' R2
8) 24.64 R L2 F2 D2 B2 L' U R U2 F R U' D R2 L U' F D2 R D2 B U' R2 D2 L2
9) 27.51 L2 B2 F2 R F2 U F L U2 D F2 B D' B' L2 B' R' L2 D L U2 D2 F' U2 L
10) 23.00 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F B' U2 L' U R' D' B2 L' D' R2 D' F' R L' F U' L D
11) 26.24 R' B' U2 L2 D B' R U' D2 R2 F D' B L' R2 D2 B R' U F U' R U' D2 B2
12) (20.34) B' R2 L2 B' F R F2 R2 U' F D F U' R L2 U B' L D2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 L2


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 29, 2009)

My first sub 20!! 19.98!! 
19.36!!! OMG!! '

Avg.5:

5:	00:22.52	x
4:	00:19.36	x
3:	00:24.37	x
2:	00:23.93	x
1:	00:23.69	x

23.38


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 29, 2009)

19.70! First non-lucky sub 20 solve! Only thing that was at all easy was the cross. I just had a smooth f2l and above average look ahead; solve ended with a sune and r-perm.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2009)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.38
Standard Deviation: 3.67
Best Time: 12.42
Worst Time: 27.46

I'll be sub-18 by end of Summer


----------



## Edam (Jul 30, 2009)

First sub 20 average with no skips. (and almost sub 19! )

Statistics for 07-30-2009 00:37:23

Average: 19.07
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 16.77
Worst Time: 21.84
Individual Times:
1.	19.93	L' R' U' L2 U L2 B F L2 B2 F' U B2 F2 D2 F' R' F' L' B L R2 U2 F' L2
2.	(16.77)	U2 L' D2 U L R2 B U2 B' D L2 B2 F' R' B2 U R' U F' L B2 R B F' U2
3.	(21.84)	B' F2 D B' U2 B' F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 F L R2 B' F D' U' R D U2
4.	18.75	F2 D2 B L2 R' U' L2 U' B2 R' B F2 U2 L2 R' B U2 B F' L B' F2 D U2 L'
5.	18.52	D' L2 B2 L U' B' L2 R B D2 U2 L' D F R D2 U2 B2 R F' D' B F' U2 R'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

LNZ said:


> My very first entry here ever.
> 
> *1x1x1: From 1 second to 0.25 seconds.*
> 2x2x2: From 40 seconds to 20 seconds.
> ...



I got .13 average after 10 minutes of practice .


----------



## Edam (Jul 30, 2009)

first ever petrus average. Dedicated to Charlie

1:32.61, (1:31.68), 1:38.18, (1:40.97), 1:35.11 = 1:35.3
surprisingly consistant(ly rubbish)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 30, 2009)

On sunday at big cubes my 7x7 single was 7:51.
Today I got my first sub-7 ever. I got about three more 6:xx.xx times today, the best one was like 6:38...then just now I got a 5:50.66. Everything was really smooth...approximate splits were centers 3:10, edges 2:20, 3x3 :30.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 30, 2009)

First ever BLD solve - 5:42.88 ... yes it was only a 2x2, but I'm lovin it


----------



## Edam (Jul 30, 2009)

0.97 magic single! sub 1.00


----------



## LNZ (Jul 30, 2009)

My second entry here.

7x7x7 PB is now 36 minutes.

And I include that 1x1x1 time for a bit of comedic humor. Sometimes solving a cube and other products does get a bit too nerdy.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2009)

I still refuse to learn my OLLs for OH. Surprisingly low SD for 2-look OLL:

Best RA of 12: 24.12 <--- "sorta good" average 
Standard Deviation: 1.12 <--- crazy SD  I'm not even this consistent with 2H 

23.74, 25.62, 25.51, 22.23, (26.33), 25.02, 23.71, 22.91, 23.13, (20.56), 25.26, 24.02

All non-lucky again  God is playing dice with me. I'm supposed to get PLL skips 1/12 of the time, but in practice it's more like 1/50


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 30, 2009)

New PB of 12 

23.59 avg

12:	00:22.96	x
11:	00:24.59	x
10:	00:24.05	x
9:	00:26.24	x
8:	00:22.99	x
7:	00:22.85	x
6:	00:24.21	x
5:	00:25.22	x
4:	00:23.24	x
3:	00:21.16	x
2:	00:24.22	x
1:	00:21.56	x


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 30, 2009)

Sq-1 PB average:

Average: 17.68
Standard Deviation: 2.02
Best Time: 13.94
Worst Time: 23.68
Individual Times: 15.73, 19.36, 22.04, 17.09, (23.68), 17.35, 18.38, 17.74, 15.44, 14.88, (13.94), 18.78


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice one, Simon!

Puzzle: Have a guess 
Average of 12: 8.57
Best: 6.81
Worst: 11.14 (The only sup-10 in the average)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 30, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq-1 PB average:
> 
> Average: 17.68
> Standard Deviation: 2.02
> ...



wut
WAAAT?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice one, Simon!
> 
> Puzzle: Have a guess
> Average of 12: 8.57
> ...



3x3 clock?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 31, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice one, Simon!
> 
> Puzzle: Have a guess
> Average of 12: 8.57
> ...



Computer 3x3x3?
4x4x4 centers?

My accomplishment:
1:18.31 4x4x4 with PLL parity.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

YAY!! First sub-20 solve ever!! And only after like 2 and a half months with Roux!!! 19.00

EDIT:


Robert-Y said:


> Nice one, Simon!
> 
> Puzzle: Have a guess
> Average of 12: 8.57
> ...



Oh, so sup means above, I thought it was just a misspelling of sub, now I understand.


----------



## Vulosity (Jul 31, 2009)

4x4 Meffert's: 

01:20.11, 01:14.88, 01:10.12, 01:19.27, 01:14.43, 01:19.45, 01:08.94, 01:11.80, 01:15.03, 01:08.49, 01:07.67, 01:10.47	

Average 10/12: 01:13.29 

My first sub 1:15 average!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, fanwuq is right, it's 4x4x4 centres/centers 

@minigoings: I think it's latin, but it may also come from another language.


----------



## Edam (Jul 31, 2009)

My guess would be Latin, like Subscript and Superscript, smaller and bigger.

sub-
(Latin: under, below)

super-
(Latin: above, over, more than; excessive)

prefix's are fun. 

links to the pages I got the definitions from:
Sub-
Super-


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Edam said:


> My guess would be Latin, like Subscript and Superscript, smaller and bigger.
> 
> sub-
> (Latin: under, below)
> ...



I guess super makes sense. Thanks


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2009)

I solved 5 different puzzles in 34.63. Can you guess which ones? (Hint: none of them are Magics. Those aren't puzzles.)



Spoiler



1x2x3, 1x3x3, 2x2x2, Pyraminx, Clock.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 31, 2009)

Mu guess without looking at spoiler:

2x2x2, 3x3x3, Clock, Pyraminx, Snake

EDIT: Just peeked, I got 2 wrong


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 31, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Mu guess without looking at spoiler:
> 
> 2x2x2, 3x3x3, Clock, Pyraminx, *Snake*
> 
> EDIT: Just peeked, I got 2 wrong



If magic isn't a puzzle, what makes you think snake is? Just pointing that out.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 31, 2009)

going off the fact that Robert got 3 correct:

2x2x2, Clock, Pyraminx,Floppy cube, 1x1x1 xD


----------



## pappas (Jul 31, 2009)

just got a whole lot of PB's
Average single
3x3 24.11 5x5 3.02.78
5x5 3.20.14 3x3 18.37


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 31, 2009)

Statistics for 07-31-2009 12:39:54

Average: 16.66
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 14.42
Worst Time: 20.98
Individual Times:
1.	15.39	F2 L R U L' D' U R' B F D U' L B' L' R2 U2 R F D U' R2 B' F'
2.	17.66	D' U2 L' B F2 L2 B' U L R B' L' R' U' L U2 B D' U2 L' R D' R F2
3.	16.74	F2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R' F2 D' U2 R' D' L' R D' U' R D2 B' D U' L F'
4.	17.67	L2 B' F' R B D U2 L2 D' R' D2 U' B F2 R2 D R' D' L R2 D2 B' L' R'
5.	(20.98)	B F L2 B L' B2 F L2 U' L' B2 L' F U B' F' D U R' D R2 D2 U R'
6.	(14.42)	B' D' R2 D2 B2 F' L D L2 B' F2 R2 B2 U' B D U B2 D U L2 F2 D2 B'
7.	15.44	U2 B2 F2 D' R' D' U' F L R' U2 F' D2 U' B' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B R' B2 F2
8.	15.81	F2 R F' L' R2 F2 R2 D' U L R2 B2 L2 D B F L F' L2 R D F D' U2
9.	18.33	B2 L' B' F2 D' U L' D2 U' L2 R2 D U' R2 U2 R D' F R' U R U B' U'
10.	17.16	B F2 U' B L R D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F R B R' U' L2 R' U R' D
11.	15.67	L B' R2 B' L B2 F' L R B2 F2 U2 B2 D L B2 D' U' R F' D' U2 R' U
12.	16.73	L2 R B' F' L D2 R' B2 D' U' L' R' D2 F' L' R2 D U F2 D2 F D' U F'

PB average of 12


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 31, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Sq-1 PB average:
> ...




Non-rolling too 

It was from an high 18s session: this was the first average of 12. I had 19 parities in total, so slightly fortunate, although I seem to be coming to the conclusion that CCT scrambles result in me getting parity <50% of the time (assuming parity is 50:50).


----------



## Freddie Yuan (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got my first sub-14 average of 3x3. It was awesome.

Statistics for 07-31-2009 21:36:49

Average: 13.89
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 12.02
Worst Time: 21.00
Individual Times:
1.	13.87	U2 R F U F' D U2 L2 F R2 B' F D2 L B U2 B2 D' B D U L' U' B' F'
2.	(12.02)	B2 F2 U' L U2 L R' B F' D2 U2 L U F D U B' F D' R2 U B F L2 R
3.	13.31	R D' U' L D' U L R B2 L2 R U R D2 R2 B2 F' R U2 L F' L' D2 L R
4.	15.14	U L' R2 D2 U' L B D2 U' R U R' D U' L' B' F D U' L R B2 L' R2 D'
5.	12.94	D B U L2 D' U' F D' U B F2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 U B2 F U L' D U F' L2
6.	12.44	B' F L R2 U2 B' F' D2 L B L2 R B U B' R' B' L' B' D2 U F2 U' L F'
7.	(21.00)	L2 R' B' D2 U2 F' D' B2 R B F2 D' L R2 B2 F D U F R2 D' L R' F2 U2
8.	13.03	B2 F2 D' R' B' L R' U2 L' F' D' U' F' R B F L' R2 B' R B F U2 L2 D
9.	14.40	B R' U L2 F2 R2 D L2 R D R' F2 D' U R2 F D2 L2 F2 L R D2 B' F' D2
10.	13.12	D2 F' D U' F2 D L' R' U2 R U2 L2 B F2 L R' D2 U' R' B' R' B2 R B' D'
11.	15.24	L2 R' D' U2 L2 D U2 L' R U' R' B' U L' F' U B F' R D' U2 L2 R' B' U2
12.	15.36	F' L R2 D U F' U' F L' R' U' R2 F D' U2 R U' B2 D' U' R2 D U' F2 D2

I got a 14.12 average right before that, so I was feeling like I could get a sub-14.


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 31, 2009)

Statistics for 07-31-2009 21:19:37

Average: 16.05
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 14.03
Worst Time: 17.68
Individual Times:
1.	15.34	D' U' F2 R B R F' D2 L2 R U' L' R' U' F D' F' L R B2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2
2.	14.76	B F' L D L2 B2 F L R B F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B' F' D2 U
3.	16.62	F L2 D' U' B2 L' D L2 B2 F2 L D' B2 F2 D R D' U B2 D2 B2 D R' F U
4.	16.71	L2 R B2 F2 R' U' B F' U L R2 B' F2 R B D U' L' R D F' R2 F U' F
5.	15.79	D' U' F2 L' R' F2 D2 L' B' R2 F' U2 B L R' U' B2 L' B' F D' U B2 F2 D
6.	16.71	D' B2 F2 D U2 L2 R' D2 U' B2 F' D U2 L D U2 F2 D L D' U' F2 L2 R' F
7.	16.02	L2 R' U2 L' R2 D U' L2 B' F' L2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 F D' B U' B2 F R B' F2
8.	16.39	L' D' L' D U L2 D' B2 F' U2 B D' B L F D U2 B' L' F2 L R2 B' F' R'
9.	(17.68)	D2 B2 R2 B F' L' R' B' U' F' L2 B F R B2 F2 L2 U' B F' D U2 B' F U2
10.	16.39	D2 F' L2 R D2 U' L' R2 B F' U L2 B' D2 U2 R' U' F L R2 D' U2 L' D2 U
11.	(14.03)	D' L R' D' U' B F2 D' U2 L2 R' B' D2 R D U2 B2 F2 L R D' L' D2 U B'
12.	15.79	D' U2 L' U2 L' R F2 L' R2 D2 U L2 R' F2 D' U' B2 F L U' L' R2 B' F2 D2

So close to sub 16


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2009)

qqwref said:


> (Hint: none of them are Magics. Those aren't puzzles.)


I disagree entirely. They are puzzles. It's just that, for some strange reason, people never bother to scramble them.

My daughters and I have been having great fun this week solving scrambled Magics. I think I'm getting almost as good as Arnaud at it now. There are still a few cases I have trouble with, but mostly I know how to solve them pretty well. My oldest daughter Marie has gotten pretty good at solving it once it's flat, but she still has a lot of trouble getting it flat.

Oh, and qq, nice relay. (I didn't guess right.)


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Petrus single- 37.11
Avg of 5- 45.05 

Pretty good for my first day.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 31, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> Petrus single- 37.11
> Avg of 5- 45.05
> 
> Pretty good for my first day.



OoooOOoooo Petrus method. =] Or Roux. Both are cool. Very good times indeed for first day. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
6:17.03 7x7 single! Down from barely sub 7. Maybe it's time to try my first average eh?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 31, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Mu guess without looking at spoiler:
> ...



 I didn't really think the Rubik's snake is a puzzle, I just couldn't think of any other puzzle at the time


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 31, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Yeah the current scrambling method results in parity about 1/3 of the time. Andrew might be able to explain it better than me, but I think it has something to do with scrambles being random moves and not random state. Not that I'm complaining .

The same can be said of megaminx. Unless I'm mistaken, its impossible to reach all states by the current scrambling method. However, it looks scrambled enough, so nobody cares


----------



## Truncator (Jul 31, 2009)

First sub-30 3x3 solve: 29.03! ^^


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> The same can be said of megaminx. Unless I'm mistaken, its impossible to reach all states by the current scrambling method. However, it looks scrambled enough, so nobody cares



It's not even remotely close  The WCA scrambler can generate about 1.5 x 10^23 positions, but the megaminx has about 10^68 positions. But yeah, it does *look* scrambled, and so few people are good at megaminx anyway that it almost doesn't matter


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Yeah the current scrambling method results in parity about 1/3 of the time. Andrew might be able to explain it better than me, but I think it has something to do with scrambles being random moves and not random state. Not that I'm complaining .


Isn't whether or not you need to solve for parity dependent on your method to solve it? I would think especially that one's method of getting to square would have some impact on it.

But maybe if you are always optimal getting to square, parity isn't affected?

I'm just curious about it. Probably I'm just being stupid bringing this up and the answer is obvious; I've been pretty stupid about things all day.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Isn't whether or not you need to solve for parity dependent on your method to solve it? I would think especially that one's method of getting to square would have some impact on it.
> 
> But maybe if you are always optimal getting to square, parity isn't affected?
> 
> I'm just curious about it. Probably I'm just being stupid bringing this up and the answer is obvious; I've been pretty stupid about things all day.



Its actually quite comparable to 4x4. Parity can be changed during the scramble, and also during cubeshape solving, similar to how the number of slice turns performed during scrambling and center-solving affects the parity outcome on 4x4. While its true that the alg you use for solving cubeshape can change the parity, the length of the alg doesn't necessarily have any bearing, especially since there are multiple optimal algs for a lot of shapes. This is discussed a lot more in depth in this thread.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 1, 2009)

01:52.26, 01:50.01, 01:50.94, 01:50.61, 01:54.65

5x5 average 3/5: 01:51.27

Pretty consistent!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Yeah the current scrambling method results in parity about 1/3 of the time. Andrew might be able to explain it better than me, but I think it has something to do with scrambles being random moves and not random state. Not that I'm complaining .




Good, I just thought I was being particularly fortunate.

I had a quick talk with Joey at UK Masters as to whether the WCA scrambler was random moves or random state. With very little knowledge about the subject, why is a random state scrambler not used? I was under the impression that an optimal solver existed and as any permutation can be reached, random state should be easy to generate. Or maybe I'm just being naive 

Edit: may as well state an accomplishment:

Just had a 9.50 non-lucky 

L R2 F L U' L' R2 D' U2 B D' U B F2 R B F' L R2 F L' R D B2 F'

Intentional x-cross: y' L F D2 R2
F2L 2: U R U' R' U' y' R U R'
F2L 3: U R' U' R
F2L 4: U' L' U' L U L' U' L
OLL: R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: r perm

50/9.50 = 5.26 tps 

Yesterday I got a PB average:

Average: 12.14
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Best Time: 10.05
Worst Time: 15.38
Individual Times:
1.	10.93	D2 U' F2 D U' F' U2 L' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R' B D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U L2 F2
2.	(13.65)	D' B L R' B R' D' R2 B2 F D U' B2 F R' D U' B' D U2 R D' B F' R
3.	(10.05)	B2 F' U' F' D U2 L2 R' D L U2 B2 U' L' U' R' B' F L' R2 B' F' L' F' D'
4.	12.93	B' F L2 R' F R B2 F' R2 B2 D2 U2 B F' D' U' B2 F2 D F' L2 R2 U' L2 R2
5.	10.71	D2 L2 R B2 F D' L R D U B' F D' F2 D' U2 R' B2 F L2 D2 B F D2 U'
6.	12.60	L D2 R2 B2 R2 B L R B' F D2 L' D' U L' F2 D' U2 B2 F L D L R' F
7.	11.33	B2 F2 U' R U R2 F' R' F U F U B2 F' L D L2 F2 D' R' F2 L' U B' U'
8.	13.28	L' B L R D2 U2 F' R2 U' R B F D' L2 B F2 D' U L R F2 L' R D2 R2
9.	11.80	L2 R' D2 U' F2 U2 L D R' D B2 L R2 D U' F2 D U2 B U B2 F D U2 B
10.	13.09	D U L R2 D L' R2 B F2 D' R2 B2 D R' B' F' U B F2 L' U' R2 B' F U'
11.	12.77	B' F' L2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F D B' F2 D U B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B F2 L'
12.	11.96	D' B' F' D' U' L' R2 D2 U B2 D2 U' B' R2 U B' L2 R2 B F' L R' B2 F' L2

The first 5 yield an average of 11.52 too


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 1, 2009)

I know Full PLL! 

PLL Time Attack: 52.49


----------



## elcarc (Aug 1, 2009)

3x3 pb of 34.36


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2009)

Heh, I continued the session with the 9.50 in:

Average: 11.89
Standard Deviation: 0.65
Best Time: 9.50
Worst Time: 15.22
Individual Times:
1.	11.72	B D2 U B2 R' D U' R2 D U2 R B' F D B' D2 U2 F2 R U B' U B2 L2 R'
2.	(15.22)	R2 D' F' D U R' D2 B' F L' B2 F' L2 R U F2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 B F2 R2 U
3.	(9.50)	L R2 F L U' L' R2 D' U2 B D' U B F2 R B F' L R2 F L' R D B2 F'
4.	11.36	L R2 D L' R' B D U2 L' B2 L R2 D U' L' R' U R2 U' B' F2 R F' L' R2
5.	12.13	B2 F2 R2 F L2 R' D' B' F D' L2 R D' U2 L2 D' U' R B' F R' B2 U B' F
6.	12.73	D' U2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 R' B F D' U' L R' B' D2 U R' B2 F' U' F D L R'
7.	12.52	R' D2 U F L D' R' D U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L' R U F2 L' R' D' L R2 U F
8.	10.31	B2 F D U2 F' L2 R2 B2 F D2 U L2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D2 B D2 B2 F2 L' D'
9.	12.08	B2 F L R2 B' F' R' D' U R' B' L2 R B' R F2 U R' U B2 L2 B F2 R B'
10.	11.72	D2 U F' R2 B2 F' L D' L2 R F U' B' F' L' U2 L2 R' F2 L2 R D2 U B' L
11.	12.33	L' R2 B' L2 R' B F U R2 B2 R D2 B L' R' B' F L R U' F L' R' B F'
12.	11.98	L' R F2 D' U2 R F' L U2 B F' L2 D2 U B' F' D' U2 L2 D' L F2 L' R2 U'

Wowzers


----------



## UndeadManWalking (Aug 1, 2009)

Just achieved a 12 solve average of 1:28.33 after 3 weeks of cubing. Mostly badmephisto's beginner's method, but a few solves were what little Fridrich I currently know.


----------



## Konsta (Aug 1, 2009)

My first non-lucky (well, with x-cross) sub 10 single 

(9.97)	D B U2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 F2 D U' F' D U L' R' D' L2 R' D U2 R2 D L2

Solution:

x-cross: y2 L' F D2 F2 (4)
2nd pair: y R U R' U' *2 R U R' (11)
3rd pair: y' R U R' U' *2 R U R' (11)
4th pair: y2' U' R U R' U' R U R' (8)
OLL: U F' U' L' U L F (7)
PLL: y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11)

52/9.97= 5,2156 tps

Really easy, obviously.
Using my new main speedcube, purple C4U, The Sarah-cube


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> Petrus single- 37.11
> Avg of 5- 45.05
> 
> Pretty good for my first day.



Haha, nice indeed.


----------



## Escher (Aug 1, 2009)

new PBs:

5x5 single: 1:44.xx
5x5 average: 1:59.xx

4x4 single: 50.81 PLL parity.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I'm only lacking maybe 10-13 OLL's to learn, and I just got my first sub-20 average of 12! 

I don't know how to do all the standard definition and that mess. 

Average: 19.36
1. 21.43 D' U L2 B' D U B F2 D' B' F L D B2 F' U' B U2 L' B' F2 D U' B2 L2
2. 17.06 F' U2 R2 B L D2 U2 L' B L2 B2 B' F2 D2 U' L2 D' U2 B' R2 B2 D' U B2
3. 19.20 B2 F L2 R B' F U R F' R D2 B' L2 F' U' B F2 L B' F' U L' R2 F2 L2
4. 18.77 D R2 U B2 F' D U' L2 D' U F R D L' D' R' B2 F L R2 D F' D B2 D'
5. (23.20) B2 F2 L F' U' B' F' L2 R2 U2 L R' B U' L R F2 U2 B' L2 U' F2 D U F2
6. (16.80) F2 U L' D U' R2 U' L R2 F' L R F' L U2 R U2 L' R2 B2 R B F2 U2 R2
7. 18.29 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L R2 B R B2 F2 L D R2 D U' B' F R' D2 L U' R B' F2
8. 19.06 L2 R2 D2 U L' U2 B F2 L D2 B L2 D2 B' L' R B2 F' D' B D2 U L2 R' U2
9. 17.62 D' L D2 U2 L B F2 L' R' F' D U' L U B2 U' R D2 U R U R2 B2 R2 D'
10. 21.75 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L D2 U B' F' L2 U2 L' B2 L' B D' U L R D U2 R' F' L2
11. 18.85 L2 U' L B2 F2 L F R2 D2 B2 L' R B2 D U2 B' F L2 B D' L R' U' L2 D'
12. 21.61 F2 R2 D2 B F' D2 R B' D2 U' L B2 F D2 U' L2 F D U2 F L D' U B' L'

I'm using Fridrich, always starting with an x-cross.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Well, I'm only lacking maybe 10-13 OLL's to learn, and I just got my first sub-20 average of 12!
> 
> I don't know how to do all the standard definition and that mess.



It's standard deviasion, and I don't really use it but it's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 2, 2009)

I meant to say standard deviation. Turns out I was wrong the first time, and you might've just had a typo. What exactly is standard deviation?


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

1:14.66 5x5 solve. I was watching nakaji's video, and as a fellow E slice edge pairer, I noticed that he turned really fast during edges, so I attempted that. 

It works well.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> I meant to say standard deviation. Turns out I was wrong the first time, and you might've just had a typo. What exactly is standard deviation?



Sorry, yes I did have a typo. It is basically how much each of your solves deviates (or goes farther away from) your average.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

5x5 pb single and averages

Average of 5:

Average: 1:20.68
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 1:10.50
Worst Time: 1:30.22
Individual Times:
1:21.73, 1:17.26, 1:23.05, (1:30.22), (1:10.50)

Average of 12

Average: 1:26.09
Standard Deviation: 5.22
Best Time: 1:10.50
Worst Time: 1:39.39
Individual Times:
1:30.26, 1:21.73, 1:17.26, 1:23.05, 1:30.22, (1:10.50), 1:22.73, (1:39.39), 1:26.74, 1:36.55, 1:23.86, 1:28.45

Single = 1:10.50


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, very nice averages! Thanks for the motivation!

Btw, why are you so inconsistent? :confused:

Lol doesn't matter, just as long as the average is good, eh?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes said:


> I know Full PLL!
> 
> PLL Time Attack: 52.49



Did you just learn full pll?! I get pll time attacks around there....and I've known 2 look last layer for a year 0_o

Edit: What Robert Y said 0_o


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Wow, very nice averages! Thanks for the motivation!
> 
> Btw, why are you so inconsistent? :confused:
> 
> Lol doesn't matter, just as long as the average is good, eh?



Haha, I am very incosistent.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes! 4x4x4 single: 36.43! UWR? Meh who cares if it is... 

Reduction in about 20-21 secs

I can't remember much, but I had U perm.

EDIT: Oh I forgot, no parities of course


----------



## blah (Aug 2, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I know Full PLL!
> ...


GO SLOW (but don't look ahead ). No, seriously, go slow in your time attacks.


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Yes! 4x4x4 single: 36.43! UWR? Meh who cares if it is...
> 
> Reduction in about 20-21 secs
> 
> ...



Apparently Syuhei got 33.16 a week ago xD

r' U2 r2 f D' u' U L2 r R' u' U2 L2 r2 R f2 L2 B2 R f' F L2 r R2 B2 f2 F u' U f D' U' B2 L2 B2 D' F u2 L2 r


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 2, 2009)

This 2x2 average was rolled from a 5.12 average:

Individual Times: 4.78, 4.33, 3.84, (7.41), 5.47, 3.90, 5.18, 4.34, 5.16, 4.56, 4.44, (3.18)
Average: 4.60, Best Time: 3.18 Worst Time: 7.41

This is pretty good considering I only got a 2x2 yesterday after a year without one, and I have two counting 5s.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 2, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> This 2x2 average was rolled from a 5.12 average:
> 
> Individual Times: 4.78, 4.33, 3.84, (7.41), 5.47, 3.90, 5.18, 4.34, 5.16, 4.56, 4.44, (3.18)
> Average: 4.60, Best Time: 3.18 Worst Time: 7.41
> ...



And considering your most recent official average ;-)
Nice job, I don't think I've ever sub-5'd.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! 4x4x4 single: 36.43! UWR? Meh who cares if it is...
> ...



Wow that scramble isn't even that nice!

I wonder if he has it on video... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Carson (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got a 3x3 29.72 single. For me this is huge... my PB a week ago was 36.xx, but I have really been working on planning out my cross entirely during inspection, and I have picked up a couple more PLL's so I am "almost" down to a 3LLL.

This single was a PLL skip, but still... my first sub 30!!! woot!!!


----------



## Novriil (Aug 2, 2009)

blah said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I know full PLL a long time but my PLL attacks are 1:20-s


----------



## Carson (Aug 2, 2009)

Carson said:


> Just got a 3x3 29.72 single. For me this is huge... my PB a week ago was 36.xx, but I have really been working on planning out my cross entirely during inspection, and I have picked up a couple more PLL's so I am "almost" down to a 3LLL.
> 
> This single was a PLL skip, but still... my first sub 30!!! woot!!!



And just broke it with a 28.28... this is a good day!


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 2, 2009)

4x4x4

Average of 12

Average: 1:50.25
Best Time: 1:33.80
Worst Time: 2:21.78
Individual Times:	1:49.77, 1:39.71, 2:07.43, 1:53.88, (2:21.78), (1:33.80), 1:58.34, 1:57.63, 1:46.63, 1:45.65

oh, and I got a 1:23.75 single too earlier, which was awesome. 

My DX 4x4 came the other day and it's truly amazing. It does exactly what I want it to do and I even love the thick tiles. Last week my average was around 2:10 - 2:15, so this is a huge improvement.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2009)

Average: 11.75
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 10.69
Worst Time: 17.27
Individual Times: 11.41, 11.62, (10.69), 11.22, 11.11, 11.56, 12.23, 12.28, 12.71, 11.27, (17.27), 12.07

That was insane. And consistent.


----------



## Escher (Aug 2, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Average: 11.75
> Standard Deviation: 0.51
> Best Time: 10.69
> Worst Time: 17.27
> ...



What the hell. I mean really. Stop it. You're 0.04 away from my PB and I practice way more than you. 

EDIT: Well done 

In other news, I got a 49.89 no parity 4x4 solve.


----------



## Edam (Aug 2, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> 4x4x4
> 
> Average of 12
> 
> ...



gosh pete. you've gotten alot better (do you still have the scrambles for that average?). I'll actually start practising now! 

My new 4x4's SHOULD arrive soon (none of this stupid tile nonsense of course ) so hopefully i'll be able to drop a few seconds off. 

Still waiting for your relay!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 2, 2009)

Average: 04.36 seconds
Individual Times: 04.09, (02.38), 03.40, 05.59, 04.05, 05.55, 03.65, 03.88, (06.05), 04.69, 02.90, 05.81

This is PB, I'm so pumped to have a 2x2 again


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 2, 2009)

5x5x5

4.17.22 (3.29.63) 3.40.66 3.46.70 (4.24.00)* 3.54.86avg* First sub 4avg.



cookingfat said:


> 4x4x4
> 
> Average of 12
> 
> ...



Well done on that average Pete. Hopefully I'll be hot on your heels if my DealExtreme order arrives anytime this year.



Edam said:


> My new 4x4's SHOULD arrive soon (none of this stupid tile nonsense of course ) so hopefully i'll be able to drop a few seconds off.



Tiles should only be seen on roofs. And 4x4s


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 2, 2009)

First 6x6 average. Almost sub 4 =]. 

Average: 4:09.90
Individual Times: 4:09.06 4:18.41 4:00.97 4:02.24 4:32.48


----------



## Escher (Aug 3, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 12.32
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 9.28
Worst Time: 18.25



best RA of 12 (a PB):

Average: 11.24
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 9.31
Worst Time: 13.11
Individual Times:
1. 11.66 B2 F' D' F' L2 R' B' R' B F2 L2 F R' D' B' F' U' L2 R2 U' L' R2 F' D U2
2. (9.31) B F' L2 R D2 B2 R' B R' B2 F' D R' F2 L2 R D' L U2 R F L2 R2 D' B2
3. 11.30 D2 B' D2 U' L' R' D L' F R' B' D2 U2 F' R' F2 D' L B' F L2 B F L' F
4. (13.11) F' U' B' L B2 D' R' D2 U2 B' F L F' L' R2 D U R2 D R D' B2 L' U L'
5. 12.04 B2 L2 R2 U F' L R' D U F2 R' D' L F' D2 U2 L D2 U L2 R' U' L' F2 D'
6. 9.97 B' F2 L2 R' U2 L2 R' D' U2 B2 L' R2 D' L' R' U2 B D B L2 D2 L R2 B2 R2
7. 10.83 B2 F U2 F' U B2 U2 L' D2 L' R' D2 R' D2 U' F D' R2 U B' F' D2 U2 F2 D2
8. 11.99 D2 U2 L' B' F2 D' U R2 B F2 L' U' B F' U' L' R D' U2 B' F' D' L F' U2
9. 12.70 B F D2 U2 R2 B F L' R2 F D2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R B D' L D' B F L R
10. 11.51 F U2 F' L R' D2 U2 L R' B2 R' U L' U' L2 B D2 B U R2 F L2 R F2 L2
11. 9.87 L' D' U2 R B R B' F2 L' R2 D2 B F R F D' U R2 U' F' L' D' R2 B R2
12. 10.48 D' U L' B D L' D L R D' R' D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' F' L' R' B' F U2 R

best RA of 5 (not a PB):

Average: 10.71
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 9.45
Worst Time: 12.36
Individual Times:
1. 10.65 D' U' F2 D2 U2 B F D2 U' L2 R' D U R2 U2 B2 R' U2 L B' F2 D2 L2 R D'
2. (12.36) F D2 B' D U' B2 F D' U2 L D2 U' L R' B2 F' D L' R D2 L2 R B' F' L
3. (9.45) L R' B2 L' D2 B R' D2 U' B2 L2 B L2 U L' R' D2 U' L B' F' R2 D' F' R
4. 11.43 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 R' U F2 L' R' U F2 D U' B2 L' R' D L R2 D' F' U'
5. 10.06 B2 F2 L' R' D2 B F R2 B2 F D B F2 D' U R' U2 R2 B' F L' R B2 F2 U

Booyakasha.
I think one not forced PLL skip and two forced. All sub 10s.


----------



## peterbat (Aug 3, 2009)

After Escher's average of 100 this seems silly, but:

I have officially reached the twenty second barrier! 


```
Average: 20.93

1)  24.24,  D  B' U2 F  R' B  R2 L' D' U2 L' U' R' F2 U' D2 F  R  L2 D' B' R  D2 U' B2 
2) (24.38), L  F  B2 D' U2 L  U' R' F2 L  F' D  L2 U  D' R2 F' L' D2 U  F' L  R' B2 L2
3) (17.24), D2 L  B  D2 B2 F  U2 B  D  R' U2 D  R' D2 R  L2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 D' R2 L  U'
4)  21.01,  B2 F' U  R  L' U2 F' L2 R2 F  D' F2 B2 L' B  L' F  L  B2 U' R2 B' F2 U  D'
5)  20.58,  F2 R' U  D  B' R' F  L  B2 U' R' F2 D' B  U2 F2 B2 U' D2 F  R2 F' U2 R2 L
6)  19.47,  U  R  F  U  B  D' F2 R  F  D' F  R2 D  U  R  D  U' R  L  F  L' D' F' D' B
7)  23.93,  B  D' R2 L2 U  B' L2 R' F  L' F  D  U' L' D  L' U2 D' B2 L' R' B  D' L2 U'
8)  19.81,  F' D  U  F' B  D2 F  B  U  D2 B  L  R' B  R  U' F  R  D  F2 D' F  L  B2 U
9)  20.68,  D  L' U' R2 L' D  U2 F' U' D' R' D2 L' B2 U' B' R' F' L2 U2 D' F2 B  R' U
10) 19.17,  U' R  B2 F2 D2 L' U' B' F2 D  U2 L  U2 D  B' F  U' B' F' L  F  U2 B2 L  B'
11) 21.97,  B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D' L2 R' D  U' F2 R2 D  B' R2 B2 F  L  F  L  D2 R2 F2 B
12) 18.44,  B  U' D' L2 F  B' L2 U' R2 L' F  U2 D' F2 R' D  F2 D' R' F2 U  B  R' D' U2
```


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 3, 2009)

Statistics for 08-02-2009 19:31:37

*Average: 17.50*
Standard Deviation: 2.73
Best Time: 12.92
Worst Time: 23.62
Individual Times:
1.	16.38	(0,3) (6,6) (5,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (4,3) (5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,3) (2,1) (2,0) (-2,5) (0,5) (0,3)
2.	16.47	(-3,6) (0,3) (6,0) (0,4) (-1,2) (1,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,4) (5,5) (-5,0) (3,4) (3,0)
3.	(23.62)	(0,-4) (3,6) (3,4) (3,0) (1,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (-4,2) (3,0) (0,5) (-2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (1,0) (0,1) (4,0) (-4,1)
4.	20.38	(-5,6) (0,3) (-4,3) (3,0) (3,2) (0,1) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (3,0) (0,4) (2,0) (2,3) (6,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0)
5.	14.38	(0,6) (0,3) (1,2) (6,4) (3,2) (-5,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (2,0) (4,4) (6,5) (0,4) (-1,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (-1,0)
6.	19.91	(0,-3) (6,3) (-1,3) (6,1) (0,3) (5,3) (6,1) (-1,0) (-5,0) (1,2) (0,1) (-4,3) (3,2) (-5,2) (3,0) (6,0)
7.	22.83	(-2,3) (0,-3) (-3,3) (0,2) (3,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,1) (0,3) (5,0) (2,0) (-2,3) (0,5) (4,1) (5,2) (-4,0) (0,1)
8.	18.06	(-5,0) (-1,-1) (3,3) (1,3) (3,0) (3,0) (5,0) (2,1) (6,0) (1,0) (2,5) (6,0) (-2,0) (-4,4) (-4,4) (-3,2)
9.	17.83	(0,2) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (1,4) (-1,2) (-5,1) (3,0) (5,5) (6,4) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-3,0)
10.	14.27	(-2,2) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (4,1) (-4,3) (4,2) (6,3) (-2,0) (-4,1) (6,0) (6,0)
11.	14.45	(-2,-4) (3,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (5,3) (0,1) (0,2) (4,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,3)
12.	(12.92)	(-2,5) (3,-3) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (0,2) (6,3) (6,0) (6,1) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,2) (-5,1) (-3,0)


Your move Mr. Crawford...


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 3, 2009)

I JUST LEARNED HIESE

go me, I can do some commutators now =].


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

7x7 single. See sig for time. I finally got some good solves timed without any pops.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 3, 2009)

Edam said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4
> ...



Thanks, it's mainly the cube, it makes a big difference, I find the tiles help with look ahead too. I still have the scrambles, I'll pm them to you. 

The relay video will come, I keep forgetting. 

James, I'm sure you will. My order didn't take too long.

Simon, Rowan, you're both insane, those are fantastic averages.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 3, 2009)

My first sub 11  10.76 PLL skip.

U2 L' B' F' L' R U2 L2 R B2 F2 D' U F2 R D' L2 D' B' F2 D' F' D U2 R2


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 3, 2009)

10.95 average of 12 (all solves nonlucky) and 7.81 nonlucky single 

The times for the average were: (7.81), 11.86, 11.49, 11.03, 8.71, 11.18, 9.35, 10.28, (12.54), 11.81, and 11.89

Scramble and solution for 7.81.

Scramble: L2 B' F R2 U B R U B U B' F2 D2 B2 L' R' D R' F2 D R' D U2 L2 R'

cross:x' y' L' F U L2 R U R' D' R D (10) Length is due to the preserved pair.
F2L1: U F U' F' (4)
F2L2: R U' R' U y R U' R' (7)
F2L3: U' R' U' R (4)
F2L4: y' R U' R' (3)
OLL: (U') R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7)
PLL: (U) R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (10) I love 2gen last layers


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 3, 2009)

New PB of 2:22.16 on Megaminx. I've had the puzzle for about a month now.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 3, 2009)

New 3x3 single pb: 30.40. Im learing pll (12/21 done), it was a t perm which i happen to know. =)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Statistics for 08-02-2009 19:31:37
> 
> *Average: 17.50*
> Standard Deviation: 2.73
> ...




Hot damn 

I haven't practiced in a week. I'll get to it.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucky Single Solve (x cross (non lucky) then one lucky F2L pair, 1 Look OLL & PLL): 16.19 

New PB Average of 5 too

Statistics for 08-03-2009 03:15:49

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.96
Standard Deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 20.86
Worst Time: 23.66
Individual Times:
1.	23.66	L' B U L' R U F' L B2 F L' R2 B R2 F' D U' R' D U L2 D L F2 D
2.	20.86	D2 U2 B F' L' R' D2 U' B F2 L' R' U L' D B D2 U' L' B' D' U2 L2 U B	Full Step
3.	21.30	L2 R F2 L' R F' L' B2 F' L2 U' B2 U L R' U' B' F2 L2 D2 U L' R U F'
4.	21.05	F D' F R2 D' B2 F' L R2 D2 U2 B F' L R' B F' D2 B2 F L2 D U B2 F'
5.	22.92	R B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U' L2 R' B2 U' B2 L R' D' U2 B' D B D2 U'


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 3, 2009)

26/52 OLLs. Half way there!


----------



## CubeX (Aug 3, 2009)

*Square One solved AT LAST!*

Hi everyone!

I just solved a square one yesterday- after learning the algs. during that time. At first i was like, i can't be stuffed looking for the solution to this puzzle, but then it was like.... easy! Just 3-4 algs. to memorise and your done.

Not to mention the parity case, which sucks alot... pretty long.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 3, 2009)

xD
I got 7.08 twice in a row 
2x2... THAT'S an accomplishment ^^

I also got a 5.00 average of 5 with Ortega


----------



## blah (Aug 3, 2009)

Best RA of 12: 1:02.10
Standard Deviation: 2.78
1:06.27, 59.24, (53.16), 1:00.42, (1:06.44), 1:05.38, 59.12, 1:05.83, 1:03.93, 1:00.53, 1:01.10, 59.17

The last time I _touched_ a 4x4x4 was like 3 months ago. I wasn't even consistently sub-70 then. I have no idea how this happened.


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got sub 9 on command. In IRC, flooom said - sub 9 faz.

8.88 pll skip.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2009)

Sub 5 faz. Did it work then?

Just had a 1:06.31 234 relay 

4x4: 56.66, (57.94), 55.12, (48.53), 48.84 = 53.34
4x4: 54.31, (1:03.75), 1:00.31, 53.14, 57.06, 59.91, 59.83, 56.66, 57.94, 55.12, (48.53), 48.84 = 56.31


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 3, 2009)

Megaminx:
[11:10] <micro501> Siraj's 12 Individual Times: (1:51.71), 2:05.16, (2:20.07), 1:56.65, 1:58.71, 2:19.09, 1:59.18, 1:58.06, 2:15.46, 2:12.07, 2:06.81, 2:06.31 
[11:10] <micro501> Siraj's Average: *2:05.75*, Best Time: 1:51.71 Worst Time: 2:20.07 

Many sub-2s,


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 3, 2009)

I got my PB of 38.05
And my PB average of 5 46.65

EDIT:Just got a 33 second solve.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm averagin ~6 seconds with Ortega now!


----------



## Escher (Aug 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Sub 5 faz. Did it work then?
> 
> Just had a 1:06.31 234 relay
> 
> ...



That is just a little bit fast. Nice going 
You can have 4x4 if you like, I'm having 5x5


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 5 faz. Did it work then?
> ...




5x5 sucks. Both as a discipline and my actual puzzle (please give me your core, Rowan )

Actually, I don't think my cubing style is well suited to 5x5. E slice pairing can work well, as demonstrated be faz, but I'm quite rigid with my technique of getting 4 edges on U, doing a z2, then forming another 4 edges. My last 4 edges suck too


----------



## Escher (Aug 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Hmm, I'll give you my core if you give me your 4x4 skills  
Literally everything about my 5x5 solving is bad, apart from maybe my centres (about 35s). I just enjoy sucking at it, unlike you


----------



## coinman (Aug 3, 2009)

17.71 on 3x3. Old pb was 18.08 and was standing for more then a year.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics for 08-02-2009 19:31:37
> ...




Average: 17.98
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best Time: 13.38
Worst Time: 22.96
Individual Times: (13.38), 17.47, 18.02, 21.01, 19.63, 19.09, 16.63, 17.52, (22.96), 17.14, 18.31, 14.99

The best I could manage in an average of 50 tonight. I had 8 parities in this  The 14.99 also had parity (it was O perm -> 2 edges on each layer). The average of 50 was 19.12


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 4, 2009)

Rubik's Cube

148: 00:16.07 x 
147: 00:19.09 x 
146: 00:22.93 x 
145: 00:17.89 x 
144: 00:19.96 x 
143: 00:20.46 x 
142: 00:21.59 x 
141: 00:19.00 x 
140: 00:19.70 x 
139: 00:15.10 x 
138: 00:20.12 x 
137: 00:16.48 x 

Average 10/12 = 19.04

Not my PB average, but I like a lot of the singles here. Last one (first on the list) was the only skip (PLL), and yet I had faster solves full-step.

Can't wait to finish OLL, I'll be more consistant then.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 4, 2009)

4x4x4 single 55.91...with OLL parity  
new PB


----------



## blade740 (Aug 4, 2009)

[19:17:45] <%Eidolon> .stats Eidolon
[19:17:46] <micro501> Eidolon's 12 Individual Times: 12.59, 10.83, 14.05, 13.97, 14.80, (15.25), (9.88), 13.38, 13.55, 15.02, 14.16, 13.98
[19:17:46] <micro501> Eidolon's Average: 13.63, Best Time: 9.88 Worst Time: 15.25

Apparently that's kinda fast for square-1. I dunno.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 4, 2009)

Last night I solved a 4x4 in 1:26.xx, and I think that's my personal best. Qualification time for Nationals in 1:30 though 

Also, I had a 19.90 average of 12 and 10.51 single with layer by layer!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Last night I solved a 4x4 in 1:26.xx, and I think that's my personal best. Qualification time for Nationals in 1:30 though
> 
> Also, I had a 19.90 average of 12 and 10.51 single with layer by layer!



WTH... I'm guessing you got a bit lucky with the 10.51? And congrats


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Haha, sub 5 on command lol.

Nakaji also uses E slice for pairing, I was inspired by his 1:17 avg video, which is really nice to watch.
Also, rowan - catch up to Simon in 4x4.......now!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh... I forgot to postet something:

Yesterday I got my first to sub-40 Reductions on 4x4:
37s lucky --> 1:20 (baaaad)
39s non-lucky ---> 1:11 (PB!  with PLL Parity)

I really want sub-1 until WC!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2009)

2x2: 
*0.62 seconds*
I can't believe this!!! 
Sadly there's no single UWR list on speedcubing.com, however I bet someone already got a sub .60-solve...

Sorry for Double posting, but this deserves a new post ^^


2 move FL, and Full LL Skip (no setup)

U2 L U2 L F U' R B' D' R2 U' F'

I don't have to mention, that this is my PB xD


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes said:


> 2x2:
> *0.62 seconds*
> I can't believe this!!!
> Sadly there's no single UWR list on speedcubing.com, however I bet someone already got a sub .60-solve...
> ...



And the UWR list is for non-lucky solves only...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> And the UWR list is for non-lucky solves only...



Yeah... I hope I can get a decent average of 10 with this start  *goes back to CCT*


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 4, 2009)

Sq-1:

Average: 17.36
Standard Deviation: 1.82
Best Time: 12.07
Worst Time: 23.92
Individual Times: 16.05, (12.07), 20.47, 15.41, 20.51, 16.71, 15.40, (23.92), 15.67, 18.01, 18.07, 17.25

Your move Mr. Woner


----------



## LNZ (Aug 4, 2009)

My third entry here.

I have just ordered a V-Cube 5 and my PB for the 1x1x1 cube is now 0.13s .

I have heard alot about the V-Cube 5 and all the reviews say that it is the very best 5x5x5 cube you can buy. When it comes it will join by black and white ES 5x5x5 cubes and a cheap white ES 5x5x5 knockoff. 

Total V-Cube 5 cost was $32.91 EURO or $57.74 AUD.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 4, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Yeah..
> 31:	00:06.59	x
> 30:	00:09.61	x
> 29:	00:07.77	x
> ...



That's pretty awesome ;-) Whatever you did to the Pyraminx you are fast hehe  but very unconsistent :/ hehe well done =) 

ohh... and then I have an accomplishment by myself =D

Well... I just achieved a sub 20 average of 10/12 with Petrus ;D (That means I'm sub 20 with both Fridrich and Petrus now!!! =D muhahahaha ) and that's why I haven't done much Pyraminx lately


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, I broke the Unofficial German Record at 2x2 average of 10 

Average: 4.84
Standard Deviation: 1.05
Best Time: 0.89
Worst Time: 6.11
Individual Times:
1.	(0.89)	D R F U R U B' D' L' F' L' D'
2.	(6.11)	D B2 U2 R2 D' B U2 F' U B' D F'
3.	5.03	F' R F' D' F R D2 R U L2 F' R'
4.	2.44	U' B' L2 B R' D L' F' L' D2 F' U'
5.	5.56	F R2 B' R U2 L' U F D R2 B R2
6.	6.00	R U' L' D' L U R2 U' B2 D2 L' B'
7.	4.23	D B2 D' B R F L2 B U R U' R
8.	4.53	U' L F' L' D R U L2 F2 R D2 F2
9.	5.41	R' B2 D R' F L2 U' R F U' R F2
10.	5.48	L B' U F R' F2 U2 F2 U F' R2 U

Ortega rocks!!!
The first was my 3rd sub-1 ever and my 2nd today  (first was 0.62)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 4, 2009)

New personal best. 13.44!!!!!


----------



## jcuber (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG This is amazing. I got a PB average of 12 and of 5:

Statistics for 08-04-2009 12:21:21

Average: 16.34
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 12.86
Worst Time: 19.94
Individual Times:
1.	13.83	F2 R' D L2 D2 U R2 D L' U2 R F' D' R D F' L2 B' F2 D2 L F' L' D R'
2.	(19.94)	D' U2 R2 D2 L' R' U2 B2 R D2 U B' L2 B' F2 R' F' D2 U F2 U2 L U L2 U
3.	(12.86)	B R' F2 R' D' U R B2 D B F U' B F L' R2 B' L' D' U' L' D' U B' F2
4.	19.72	B' F D U F' U2 B R2 B2 F U' R2 F2 D U' L' R D U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B F'
5.	15.48	R B' F' D' F D F L D2 R' B2 D' U F D' B F2 R' F D2 U' F2 L R' U2

and of 12:

Statistics for 08-04-2009 12:24:13

Average: 18.31
Standard Deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 12.86
Worst Time: 20.59
Individual Times:
1.	(20.59)	F L' F2 D2 U' L2 R2 F D U' B2 F' R B2 F2 L2 R' F D L' F D L2 B2 F'
2.	18.08	D R' D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D F R2 B D' U R' F L R2 D F' D' F' L U2 R2
3.	18.36	B D' U L2 R' B F D U R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U B' F R2 B2 F L2 R' B2 L2 D2
4.	20.30	B2 L B2 F2 R2 F D B2 R' D2 U B2 U2 R' B U' R' U L' R B' F D2 B F'
5.	18.58	D U F D2 U' F L' R' D' U B2 L' R D2 U F2 D R' D R U B D2 L R'
6.	18.74	B D L R' F D2 F L2 F' D L R F D L' R2 B2 L B U2 R D2 L' R' F2
7.	20.02	R U L' R2 D B2 F R' B F' L' R U B2 L R2 B' F L' R' B2 L2 D' U B2
8.	13.83	F2 R' D L2 D2 U R2 D L' U2 R F' D' R D F' L2 B' F2 D2 L F' L' D R'
9.	19.94	D' U2 R2 D2 L' R' U2 B2 R D2 U B' L2 B' F2 R' F' D2 U F2 U2 L U L2 U
10.	(12.86)	B R' F2 R' D' U R B2 D B F U' B F L' R2 B' L' D' U' L' D' U B' F2
11.	19.72	B' F D U F' U2 B R2 B2 F U' R2 F2 D U' L' R D U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B F'
12.	15.48	R B' F' D' F D F L D2 R' B2 D' U F D' B F2 R' F D2 U' F2 L R' U2

Yesterday I was barely sub-20. Also, 3 new PB singles in the same session.

(all for 3x3)


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG Finally after a bunch of sub 3:05 6x6 solves. a sub 3!!! 2:56.39 P Parity. all the sub 3:05 solves had some sorta parity but i couldn't get sub 3.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2009)

Not a PB, but the best of done with 6cm 4x4

Statistics for 08-04-2009 14:41:07

Average: 58.80
Standard Deviation: 4.52
Best Time: 51.80
Worst Time: 1:12.11
Individual Times:
1.	52.33	B' f' F' L' F L D' u' B D2 u U f' D2 B2 F' U2 f' u2 F2 u' B' r2 R' u2 F D u' L D' L r2 R' B2 D L' B2 f' r R'
2.	(1:12.11)	B f' F D2 u B2 u B2 r' R D B' f' F2 u L' r' U B' r B2 r2 R' B' R2 B f F' U L U' F2 u f2 L' D' B' f2 r2 R2
3.	59.45	B' f F2 r2 D2 B' f F2 R2 B2 D' U B2 u U R' F U2 f2 F D' B f' u2 U' B2 f' F2 U2 r' F' r2 f' D u U2 L2 r2 D2 r
4.	55.81	r2 D L' D' U2 L' U2 B L B2 f2 L2 r2 R f' F r2 B D' u U r2 D' r f2 r R2 D R D u2 U' B f2 L R2 D R' u2 U'
5.	(51.80)	L2 R2 F' L r R f D2 u L' u R U' L' r2 R B' L2 U2 L r' U2 R2 u U' B f2 F' u2 R2 B f' F' D2 u U F2 R2 F2 R
6.	1:01.59	D u B u' r R D' u2 r R2 D f2 D2 u2 B2 f' F' U' F2 R2 F L' U B' R B' F L' F L2 u' U2 L B F' L B2 f' F' D
7.	1:06.33	B D2 r' B' f U2 L' r R2 f2 L D2 L2 r2 R2 D u' L' u L' R f' D2 f' u L2 r D' U2 L2 r2 U2 L2 r' R2 D U2 F' L R2
8.	53.64	u' U' f R' D u U2 R2 D u' U' R D2 u2 r B' F2 u2 r f' R U2 r B D' f' L' r2 R2 D u' U' B r' D r u2 U B' F2
9.	1:00.03	B u' r2 f L2 R' B' F2 r' U' L f u2 B f2 L f' L2 u F L r' F' R' U2 B2 f U' r' R2 U2 r' u2 L r2 R F' U' L2 r2
10.	1:02.19	u f2 r2 B f' F' D2 B F' D2 u2 U2 L r R2 D R u B f2 F D2 f F r2 R2 B' f L' f F2 R2 B F' L2 u' B' f2 F D2
11.	53.38	u' R D2 F' R' f F2 D2 f F' D R2 B2 r' B' f F' D' u2 U' R u R2 F2 D' R2 f2 L2 u2 B' r' R2 B f2 F2 D2 u' U2 f' R2
12.	1:03.20	F' D' U f' F R' f F2 U2 L r' R' D2 F2 u L2 r D' u' U2 F2 U2 B2 f F' U2 B2 f' F L f u' f D U2 R' B f2 R' U


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 4, 2009)

Epic sq-1 session; sorry Mr Woner.

Cubes Solved: 150/150
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.69
Standard Deviation: 3.08
Best Time: 9.84
Worst Time: 27.46
Individual Times: 16.05, 14.07, 20.47, 15.41, 20.51, 16.71, 15.40, 21.92, 15.67, 18.01, 18.07, 17.25, 23.11, 18.92, 20.80, 18.93, 24.40, 17.92, 20.25, 14.68, 16.82, 21.82, 17.60, 20.10, 24.99, 18.09, 16.74, 17.96, 20.98, 18.71, 17.10, 22.12, 15.33, 20.84, 19.84, 22.28, 20.96, 22.72, 17.52, 20.98, 16.07, 15.35, 20.96, 17.89, 22.34, 18.80, 18.89, 13.46, 11.64, 15.67, 22.69, 17.54, 16.20, 16.82, 19.13, 20.04, 19.30, 20.95, 16.05, 18.32, 15.41, 20.05, 17.67, 17.73, 15.82, 17.93, (27.46), 21.95, 15.16, 12.61, 20.15, 24.26, 20.74, 21.82, 16.11, 15.78, 18.26, 14.97, 19.31, 20.25, 24.34, 19.90, 19.54, 19.10, 19.30, 18.47, 17.83, 18.93, 22.52, 15.58, 18.76, 18.88, 20.04, 21.91, 18.00, 13.22, 15.48, 14.91, 13.58, 14.07, 18.22, 15.63, 25.25, 20.60, 21.22, (9.84), 24.32, 23.38, 19.59, 20.93, 15.59, 24.12, 16.11, 20.23, 15.87, 19.27, 21.64, 16.83, 20.75, 20.26, 16.00, 19.19, 15.32, 18.76, 15.16, 17.59, 15.28, 16.73, 17.11, 22.18, 20.88, 16.08, 21.49, 19.59, 16.76, 24.17, 23.31, 14.25, 14.16, 21.91, 16.26, 25.05, 18.65, 16.05, 14.92, 18.20, 21.75, 19.79, 21.03, 17.94

I originally planned to do 25 solves, but had a good average going, so rolled it out to 50. Same thing happened at 50, so I rolled it out to 100. Same thing happened at 100, so I rolled it out to 150 

This was the average at 100 that made me continue:

Average: 16.49
Standard Deviation: 2.72
Best Time: 9.84
Worst Time: 25.25
Individual Times:
1.	18.00	(0,2) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (5,0) / (4,4) / (4,5) / (-2,0) / (-2,0)
2.	13.22	(0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (-2,4) / (6,3) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (2,3) /
3.	15.48	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (-2,2) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (2,5)
4.	14.91	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (4,0) /
5.	13.58	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (2,3) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) /
6.	14.07	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,5) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (-2,3) / (-2,0) / (0,1) /
7.	18.22	(6,6) / (-3,6) / (2,1) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (-4,1) / (0,3) / (-1,3)
8.	15.63	(-5,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (3,4) / (4,1) / (2,2) /
9.	(25.25)	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (5,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,4)
10.	20.60	(1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (6,2) / (1,4) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (5,4) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (0,2)
11.	21.22	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (-4,3) / (2,5) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-1,2) / (4,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,4)
12.	(9.84)	(4,0) / (3,3) / (-4,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (1,0) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (6,0) /

+ PB average of 5:

Average: 14.19
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 13.22
Worst Time: 15.48
Individual Times:
1.	(13.22)	(0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (-2,4) / (6,3) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (2,3) /
2.	(15.48)	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (-2,2) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (2,5)
3.	14.91	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (4,0) /
4.	13.58	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (2,3) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) /
5.	14.07	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,5) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (-2,3) / (-2,0) / (0,1) /

If you haven't already guessed, the weather sucks in England. I was planning on playing tennis and football all day


----------



## Edam (Aug 5, 2009)

14.38 pb (lucky - pll skip) single! 

R2 D2 L' D2 U2 B D2 R2 U' B F' L' R' F' L U R2 B' F' R U' R2 F D2 F2


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 5, 2009)

PB average of 12.

Average: 11.88
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 11.15
Worst Time: 15.15
Individual Times:
1.	11.16	
2.	12.41	
3.	(15.15)
4.	11.28
5.	(11.15)
6.	11.72	
7.	12.11
8.	11.58	
9.	12.80 
10.	12.53	
11.	11.77	
12.	11.40


----------



## Faz (Aug 5, 2009)

Average: 49.80
Standard Deviation: 3.14
Best Time: 39.81
Worst Time: 55.36
Individual Times:
49.97, 54.02, 45.30, 47.69, 46.20, 48.64, 54.09, 54.14, (55.36), 47.78, (39.81), 50.20

For 4x4


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

13.48 3x3 average of 100, rubeTimer gives a lot of easy scrambles @[email protected]

and 9.63 3x3 single  nonlucky and full step


----------



## imaghost (Aug 5, 2009)

Statistics for 08-04-2009 01:24:47

3x3: All full step, earlier got a 20.01 avg of 5, I was pissed... this was at night, and was really happy when I did it. 
Average: 19.96
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Best Time: 18.73
Worst Time: 22.72

19.91
(18.73)
20.41
(22.72)
19.56



My best time is 13.24(PLL skip), followed by 13.31(full step)


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 5, 2009)

just solved my first V-7!!!


----------



## Rikane (Aug 5, 2009)

I've worn out my storebought cube. I'm a little upset at this news actually. The spring has seemed to have found its way out from the centre piece that houses it.
First storebought broke the day after I got it.
Second storebought; I lost it because I left it in a desk at school
This was my third, and I promised myself the final one...Guess it's up to DIY's now. I wanna get a C4Y DIY and an old type A since I've heard good news about them...
Actually, what is the lifespan of a cube anyway?

EDIT: I have no cube now...I need to get one before the Canadian Open. I sure hope I can get them ordered.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> nonlucky and full step



Same thing.

EDIT: 666th post outside of power on, I need to hurry and post again.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 5, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > nonlucky and full step
> ...



Incredibly wrong.


----------



## pappas (Aug 5, 2009)

2x2 got a 2.48 and i was like OMG!!!!! using CLL and then i realised it was a plus 2= 4.48


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 5, 2009)

New PB
Statistics for 08-05-2009 15:27:57

Average: 15.01
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 11.73
Worst Time: 16.53
Individual Times:
1.	15.01	L2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 F' D' U' R' B2 F2 D' R B D F' D' F2 L' D U2 R U
2.	12.93	L' R2 D2 U2 L2 R B F U B2 D U2 B2 U L' R U' F' U F2 D2 U B' U' R
3.	(16.53)	B2 L2 R2 U' F' L2 U B U' R D2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 B R F U R B' D B D'
4.	15.82	D2 R F2 L D U' B' L R' D' U' L D U' L' D' U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D B D' U'
5.	(11.73)	U F2 U F2 D2 U B F D' R' F' L' R D F' U' R B' L2 R' B2 R2 B F' L'
6.	16.07	B' U' L F' U' B D2 L2 D' B F' L R2 D2 L F' U2 L F D' L' R D U' L2
7.	14.45	D2 U' B2 D2 B2 F D2 U' L' B2 D' U' R' U' B' R' B F' U2 B2 F2 L2 R D' L2
8.	15.24	R' U L2 R2 U' L B' F' R' U' B' L R D U B F2 D2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' F2
9.	14.92	D2 R' D U' L2 R2 B2 F2 U F' D2 B2 F U2 F U' B' F2 D U' R B2 U2 F' R'
10.	16.26	L' R F R2 D2 U B2 D U B2 L D U2 B2 L2 D U' B' F2 R2 D R' B' F R2
11.	15.52	D' U B' U' L R' U2 F U L' B' F U' L' D2 U2 B2 L2 F L D' B F2 L' U
12.	13.90	F D2 R F' U2 R U F2 D' U F2 U B2 F L R2 B' F U2 B' D' U' B2 F' L


----------



## Ian (Aug 5, 2009)

Getting closer to Sub 15 

Average: 16.36
Standard Deviation: 1.79
Best Time: 12.95
Worst Time: 19.70
Individual Times:
1.	17.09	
2.	16.36	
3.	16.52	
4.	17.30	
5.	14.14	
6.	16.11	
7.	19.28	
8.	13.77	
9.	(19.70)	
10.	(12.95)	
11.	18.78	
12.	14.22


----------



## Zava (Aug 5, 2009)

<@Zava> .stats
-^scramble^- Zava's 12 Individual Times: 13.37, 12.69, 11.80, 12.19, 11.83, 12.69, (14.80), 12.06, 10.72, 12.11, 13.46, (10.46)
-^scramble^- Zava's Average: 12.29, Best Time: 10.46 Worst Time: 14.80

not that bad considering i was like 15- 18 x) in the last days. fooilng around with a new blue type C (and not practising since czech '09) ruined 3x3 skills 

*edit*: blue C got a bit of silicone, it feels strange, but I felt like doing an avg 12 with it too...

<@Zava> .stats
-^scramble^- Zava's 12 Individual Times: 11.96, 13.28, 12.83, 11.59, 12.63, (14.18), 12.02, 13.02, (10.44), 12.36, 12.61, 13.80
-^scramble^- Zava's Average: 12.61, Best Time: 10.44 Worst Time: 14.18


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 5, 2009)

3x3 Single PB and Average of 5 PB

First five scrambles from Jude's monthly comp.

1:	00:26.99
2:	00:21.65 
3:	00:25.91	
4:	00:25.38	
5:	00:28.27

*Avg - 00:26.09*

I don't know where these came from. I've been getting intermitent sub30's but only with 2look LL when I knew both. Lets hope I can carry it on.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 5, 2009)

5:10.86 7x7 Solve


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > nonlucky and full step
> ...


False. If you force a skip, its considered nonlucky.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, you can have an arguably lucky full step solve.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, you can have an arguably lucky full step solve.


oh yeah, that too.

My 9.63 had a 3 move cross, easy F2L, then a sune and a T perm, and the scramble was from rubeTimer.

I would consider that nonlucky and full step


----------



## Novriil (Aug 5, 2009)

5x5 - Statistics for 08-05-2009 20:25:00

Average: 3:50.50
Standard Deviation: 24.53
Best Time: 3:12.11
Worst Time: 4:16.01
Individual Times:
1.	3:15.85	
2.	(4:16.01)	
3.	4:06.33	
4.	(3:12.11)	
5.	4:09.32	


single and avg of 5

7x7 - Statistics for 08-05-2009 20:25:52

Average: 13:33.60
Standard Deviation: 57.93
Best Time: 11:21.70
Worst Time: 15:57.65
Individual Times:
1.	12:26.48
2.	(15:57.65)
3.	(11:21.70)
4.	14:35.91
5.	14:34.74
6.	14:25.64
7.	13:37.68
8.	13:04.50
9.	11:56.44
10.	14:06.90
11.	12:24.16
12.	14:23.51


single and avg of 12.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2009)

xD
First BLD success at 2x2:
28.77+ with Ortega ^^

EDIT: Sorry... This should go to The Blindfold Acc Thread


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 5, 2009)

25.16 roux single 
I'm getting a little faster.

Edit: Nevermind 23.78!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit: Nevermind again 22.97!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2009)

Rikane said:


> Actually, what is the lifespan of a cube anyway?


Years, if you get a good one. People who prefer storeboughts tend to have had theirs for a few years, and I don't think I've ever had one of my DIYs break (although one of my older ones did get too worn out to do really fast times on).



Novriil said:


> 7x7 average of 12: 13:33.60


I wish I was that patient o_0


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Rikane said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, what is the lifespan of a cube anyway?
> ...



I had a good storebought that I used almost nonstop for 9 months. One of the centers broke. But, I used that so much that it probably got two years of use.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2009)

2x2 mean of 100: 6.18
5.44 5.62 7.22 6.45 10.16 6.99 7.91+ 5.02 7.91 5.88 4.23 5.78 4.94 4.58 6.63 5.30 6.22 6.44 7.68 4.24 6.66 6.92 9.86 6.64 4.62 6.71 8.43 4.24 5.36 7.05 5.32 4.90 8.05+ 6.47 5.31 4.94 6.12 6.61 5.82 6.52 6.32 3.80 5.91 6.49 6.19 8.42 6.35 4.95 5.60 4.79 6.78 4.98 5.56 4.90 2.61 5.61 5.71 6.06 8.51 5.57 7.57 10.27+ 5.45 6.58 7.86 5.76 7.21 5.99 5.47 8.23 5.98 5.91 6.71 4.65 6.39 5.98 5.61 7.19 5.74 18.75 7.04 6.00 4.74 3.50 3.77 5.93 7.80 4.98 5.41 5.19 4.92 5.83 5.08 5.97 4.25 6.27 4.84 4.80 6.01 6.31

best average of 12: 5.13 - (3.50) 3.77 5.93 (7.80) 4.98 5.41 5.19 4.92 5.83 5.08 5.97 4.25
best average of 5: 4.81 - (6.00) 4.74 (3.50) 3.77 5.93


----------



## John Lee (Aug 6, 2009)

new 3x3 pb average: 17.15 
16.48 (16.06) 16.40 18.57 (19.68)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2009)

Floppy Cube average of 12: 1.98
(4.63) 1.74 2.56 2.54 2.30 1.42 2.79 1.47 2.11 1.28 (0.94) 1.63


----------



## Escher (Aug 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 2x2 mean of 100: 6.18
> 5.44 5.62 7.22 6.45 10.16 6.99 7.91+ 5.02 7.91 5.88 4.23 5.78 4.94 4.58 6.63 5.30 6.22 6.44 7.68 4.24 6.66 6.92 9.86 6.64 4.62 6.71 8.43 4.24 5.36 7.05 5.32 4.90 8.05+ 6.47 5.31 4.94 6.12 6.61 5.82 6.52 6.32 3.80 5.91 6.49 6.19 8.42 6.35 4.95 5.60 4.79 6.78 4.98 5.56 4.90 2.61 5.61 5.71 6.06 8.51 5.57 7.57 10.27+ 5.45 6.58 7.86 5.76 7.21 5.99 5.47 8.23 5.98 5.91 6.71 4.65 6.39 5.98 5.61 7.19 5.74 18.75 7.04 6.00 4.74 3.50 3.77 5.93 7.80 4.98 5.41 5.19 4.92 5.83 5.08 5.97 4.25 6.27 4.84 4.80 6.01 6.31
> 
> best average of 12: 5.13 - (3.50) 3.77 5.93 (7.80) 4.98 5.41 5.19 4.92 5.83 5.08 5.97 4.25
> best average of 5: 4.81 - (6.00) 4.74 (3.50) 3.77 5.93



Please learn CLL Michael


----------



## peterbat (Aug 6, 2009)

First sub-20 average of 12!

I'm so happy! 

Average: 19.77

1) 19.51, B' R' F2 U B' R B D' B' F R2 L' B F' U2 B' R' B R2 U2 F D2 R' B' U2
2) 20.97, D R2 L' B2 F R L' F2 B2 L' R' F2 U' F B' U2 R F2 L B2 F2 R' U' L' B
3) (15.42), D U L2 D L R U R' F L R2 U F' B' L U F2 U' F2 L B' R2 L' B' D'
4) 16.42, R' L2 F U2 R' L' F' U D L2 F2 U2 D L2 B R' F' L U2 B' D2 F B2 R U'
5) 20.13, F' D2 R F2 R' U D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R U2 B' D2 R' B' U F B2 L2 F R' U2
6) 17.90, U2 R U' B2 F U R2 D2 U' R D B' D2 B D' R' D2 F2 R D' F' R B U' L'
7) 19.25, D2 U' F D2 L F R2 D' F' D' R' U2 F U F' R2 D F2 L2 D U2 L D2 L' F2
8) (23.50), R F' B' U B F L' D' L2 U2 F2 U2 R L B F U' F R2 L B F' L2 R2 B2
9) 22.95, U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 B' L' R' F' D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B D' R D U' B' D' F' L R
10) 20.46, F2 D2 B' U' D R' B2 D2 F' D2 U' L B' D' R D' L2 R B' F D2 B' R2 D2 U'
11) 19.62, U2 L2 B2 D' L' D2 U' L2 D' L2 U L R' F' U2 D L D L B' D2 L' B D R2
12) 20.46, R U R' B' F' U' L U2 L U2 F2 D R2 L2 F' U F R2 L B' L B2 U' F' U2


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally! Got the last US state quarter earlier today! It took me 10 years but it was worth it


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 6, 2009)

<micro501> jtjogobonito's 12 Individual Times: 9.86, 10.58, 11.22, 10.86, 9.50, (13.46), 10.21, 10.47, (8.74), 8.74, 10.22, 10.99

<micro501> jtjogobonito's Average: 10.26, Best Time: 8.74 Worst Time: 13.46

Very, very good. This is my PB.


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2009)

Average: 9.74
Standard Deviation: 1.39
Best Time: 8.03
Worst Time: 12.09
Individual times:
8.05, 9.72, 11.45, 12.09, (8.03)

8.05 was a pll skip

This was during a live broadcast at justintv - its over now.

The avg 12 was 10.69.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2009)

Escher said:


> Please learn CLL Michael



Why, is there something wrong with Ortega?


----------



## blah (Aug 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Please learn CLL Michael
> ...


It's slower?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm where Michael's at, but a second or so slower.

However Ortega wont beat Anthony Searle with CCL so I might learn it after sub-6.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 6, 2009)

Statistics for 08-06-2009 00:21:20

Average: 3.43
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 1.13
Worst Time: 4.90
Individual Times:
1.	3.28	R' U2 F2 R2 F R' F2 R F' R' F2 U F2
2.	3.71	F U2 R' U' F R' F U2 R F U' F' U
3.	2.93	U2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R
4.	4.44	U R U' F' U R' F2 U' R2 F' R F' R
5.	(1.13)	U F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' R' F R2 F' U2 R2
6.	3.14	R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R F2 U R' U' F' U2
7.	(4.90)	R U2 R' F R2 F' R' F R F2 R U2 F2
8.	2.80	R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R F R U2 R'
9.	3.83	U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U R F R U2 F2 R F'
10.	3.02	R U2 R2 F' R' U' F' R' U' F' U2 R F
11.	3.97	R F2 R' F2 U F' R' F2 U2 R F2 R2 F'
12.	3.14	F' U' R' F R' U' R' U' R' F2 R' U' R2

who says ortega is bad? 
New PB 2x2 avg of 12 oh yeah!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 6.	*3.14* R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R F2 U R' U' F' U2
> 12.	*3.14* F' U' R' F R' U' R' U' R' F2 R' U' R2


pi!  (msg too short)


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 6, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Statistics for 08-06-2009 00:21:20
> 
> Average: 3.43
> Standard Deviation: 0.51
> ...



WHAT!? ORTEGA?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 6, 2009)

Ouuuii 
3x3 lucky PB in warmup =D

10.95 PLL skip... Could have been sub-10 with more warmup xD


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2009)

Average: 40.48
Standard Deviation: 4.81
Best Time: 32.28
Worst Time: 49.12
Individual Times:41.51, 43.78, 34.56, 46.72, (49.12), 34.21, 45.09, 41.57, 44.87, 40.43, 33.87, 38.76, 43.97, 43.88, 34.93, 32.32, 37.01, 45.84, 39.73, 43.28, 42.72, (32.28), 44.71, 35.14, 41.67

New goal: sub-30 OH by the end of summer.

Edit: just had a 1:17 5x5 reduction and got 1:48.32 as the final time. My 5x5 is far too loose now


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 6, 2009)

Average: 16.51
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 15.36
Worst Time: 25.61
Individual Times:
1. 16.23 L U2 R2 F2 L' R B2 F2 D' B' F' L R B F' L' B' L' U' F' R2 B' D R' B2
2. (15.36) D2 U L' R2 U R' U' B2 L2 R D' U2 B2 L B' F2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U L R2 F2
3. (25.61) L' U2 B' U L D' F' L R' B2 F L' U R' U2 L2 U2 B' F D2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2
4. 17.44 F' R2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 L2 R F R2 F2 D' B L2 U L2 B' R2 D2 B' R B' F2 L2
5. 15.86 F2 L2 R B2 F U' B D' F2 D B F2 U' R2 D F D B' U' F U' L2 B' D U2

Rolling average during the Monthly Competition.


----------



## Escher (Aug 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Please learn CLL Michael
> ...



Just that there's less wrong with CLL


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 6, 2009)

First average of 12 I ever did using x-cross: 41.73

I guess it's not bad, only 7 seconds slower than normal


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 6, 2009)

39.53 average of 5


----------



## Jai (Aug 6, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics for 08-06-2009 00:21:20
> ...


Yup. Me and Derrick know bits of CLL and Guimond as well, so it's not entirely Ortega. And by the way, my PB average is 3.37.


----------



## Escher (Aug 6, 2009)

Good 2x2 session earlier, using CLL/ortega/EG:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 3.65
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 2.39
Worst Time: 5.00

best RA of 12:

Average: 3.39
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 2.39
Worst Time: 4.29

best RA of 5:

Average: 3.18
Standard Deviation: 0.25
Best Time: 2.39
Worst Time: 4.29

I think I'm getting back into 2x2


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2009)

Escher said:


> Good 2x2 session earlier, using CLL/ortega/EG:
> 
> Cubes Solved: 50/50
> Average: 3.65
> ...



That's INCREDIBLY consistent. I will have a session average of like 3.9 with a 3.4 ra12 and 2.7 ra5. Worst time of 5.00 is ridiculous too.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 6, 2009)

NEW 3x3 PB WOOT!

18 seconds exactly

I'm so happy...


----------



## Tortin (Aug 6, 2009)

First sub-1 for 4x4.  58.57


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2009)

Jai said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Ortega is dandy but SS is quicker 

Same scrambles:

3.25, 3.16, 3.27, 2.24, 1.21, 2.69, 4.41, 2.77, 4.38, 3.46, 3.90, 2.52 = 3.16

But yeah ortega is good, just turn fast and look way ahead during inspection.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 7, 2009)

11.63 average of 5, and 12.9 average of 12. I'm stoked. Edison cubies and old type A core, because the Edison core popped too much, but the Edison cubies are so smooth, and the type A core hardly pops. I think it's a great combo, but probably not the best, heh. Well, I'm pretty happy to have broken the 13 barrier. If only I could do this at Nationals, that would be awesome. Now to practice everything else...


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 7, 2009)

3x3 average 10/12, 15.76 seconds (pb by 0.01 seconds lol)

Gahh!!!!! Last solve KILLED it. Would've been really good but last solve cross was pretty hard.
Seventh solve I messed up the cross.

Statistics for 08-06-2009 19:23:03

Average: 15.76
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 14.16
Worst Time: 23.00
Individual Times:
1.	14.82	U2 B F' D' L2 D' L R U2 B' R B' F2 R2 B' D2 U L' B F' L2 R B' F2 L'
2.	16.82	D' U B' R2 D L R' B L U R2 D2 U B' R2 D' L2 R' F' D' U L' R' U' R'
3.	15.61	B2 F' L' U L2 F' D' U2 B2 F' R B' D2 U2 B' F2 U L2 R' D' U' L2 B D U2
4.	14.56	U2 F2 L' D' U2 B D' U B2 L' R2 B2 L R' B F' L R2 B' F D2 U B' F' R2
5.	15.70	D' L2 R' D B2 L' R2 D L B2 F' R U' L2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' F D2 U' R' U' F2
6.	15.37	L' R B2 F D2 U F2 U2 L R' B2 F' R2 D' U R2 B' D F2 R D' U2 L2 R F
7.	(23.00)	D2 L' R2 U L' D' L2 R2 D U2 B F2 R D2 U B' R2 B2 F L' R U' L R2 F2
8.	(14.16)	F U2 L' B F2 R D' F2 D2 F' L' R' U R2 D' U B' F' L2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 U'
9.	15.62	D' L2 B' F L R2 D2 L2 R' D U2 L R2 B2 U B2 F' U2 B' F' L2 R2 B R' D2
10.	15.46	B F D R2 D L D2 U2 F R' B' D U B2 R' B' L2 D B' R2 B2 F' D' B F
11.	14.18	B D2 F L2 R2 U B2 D2 B U2 L D2 U2 B2 F D F D U' B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2
12.	19.47	L' R2 B' R' D U' B2 L D' U' L2 R B2 R B L2 U2 L' R2 B L' R' B D' R'


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 7, 2009)

6x6 single 2:47


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2009)

44.60 PLL time attack  
I'm uploading a video of it right now.

edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_A48ahYCzo


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 7, 2009)

Getting better at OH:

Average: 36.80
Standard Deviation: 3.80
Best Time: 28.63
Worst Time: 42.88
Individual Times:
1.	36.04	R F2 L R D' U' L2 R B' F U' F2 L2 R F2 L D L2 R F2 D' R2 U' L2 B'
2.	38.53	U R2 D R' D' F L B' F D L' R B' F R' D2 U L2 F2 R' B L' D U F
3.	(42.88)	U2 L D2 L R U F D2 U' B D2 F U L D2 B F' D' U B' L' R' B2 D2 F2
4.	(28.63)	U2 L' B' D' L' B L R F2 L' B2 F' U L R' B2 F L D L D' R' F' D2 B2
5.	42.20	U2 L2 R D2 U F' D' U B L' B R2 B' F U L2 R2 F U' F' D U2 B' F D2
6.	29.62	R2 B2 F D2 U L2 B' D' U2 B F L F' L2 R B2 R2 D' F2 L B' D B' F2 D'
7.	42.64	D B' F U B' D L2 R' B' L R B' D U' B D2 U R' U2 R2 U R B D' U
8.	39.24	F L' B L R B F D2 U B F' L B' U2 L R' F D2 U2 R' F2 D F' L B
9.	35.14	R B' R2 F D U' B L R' F D' L F' L R' B F2 D L' D2 R' B F D2 R
10.	34.13	R' B U R D2 R' U L' R2 U R' D' B F' D B F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 F'
11.	36.87	R2 F' L2 F' R' D U' L R' D F2 L R D R2 B' F R' U' L D2 U R' F D
12.	33.60	D2 L2 R D L2 R' B2 F' L R U' F2 R2 B' F U L2 U2 L R' U2 F D2 L' F


----------



## Escher (Aug 7, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> That's INCREDIBLY consistent. I will have a session average of like 3.9 with a 3.4 ra12 and 2.7 ra5. Worst time of 5.00 is ridiculous too.



Thanks 
Previous to that average, I'd done an avg of 50 with just CLL, then an avg of 50 with pretty much just Ortega. It annoyed me that they were relatively close (I don't remember the numbers), but it dawned on me that if I just used Ortega more I'd probably improve somewhat. Hence the lack of bad times 
EDIT: I forgot to mention, this was done with a stackmat, meaning that the best average of 12 and the average of 50 should be considered PBs (2x2 with a spacebar is too easy).


----------



## John Lee (Aug 7, 2009)

3x3 avg of 100: 19.48 (best time ever: 13.74, Best RA of 12: 18.43, Best RA of 5: 17.43)


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 8, 2009)

1.14 hi-games 2x2  
http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=2680


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 8, 2009)

Escher said:


> (2x2 with a spacebar is too easy).



That's because you start with the cube in your hand :fp

Well sir, two can play this game:

Statistics for 08-07-2009 20:11:54

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 3.83*
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 1.53
Worst Time: 6.19

*Average: 3.34*
Standard Deviation: 0.79
Best Time: 1.75
Worst Time: 5.59
Individual Times:
1.	2.11	R U R' F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F R U' R' F
2.	3.98	R' F' U2 R' F U' F R U' F2 U F2 R' U' R
3.	4.03	R2 U F2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R' F U'
4.	3.69	U F R2 U' R2 U' F U' R F2 R2 F2 U2 F U'
5.	4.64	R2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 F' R2 U2 R F' R2 U'
6.	(5.59)	U R' U' F2 U F' U2 R' U F' U2 R2 U F' R
7.	2.36	U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 F' R U2 F' U'
8.	2.70	R2 F' U F' U' F R' U2 F U2 R' U' R U' R
9.	(1.75)	U' F' U' F U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U F R'
10.	3.97	R2 U R2 F2 R' F' U R U' F2 R2 F U F' U'
11.	3.12	F U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' F R' F' R' U'
12.	2.83	F' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' F R' U' F R2 F2 R F'

7 through 11 are a 2.73 avg5, the fastest of the session.

Some sub-2 scrambles and solutions:

16.	1.75	U' F' U' F U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U F R'
y' x (U R2 / R2 U') R U2 R' U2 R U' R2
Moves in parentheses were not performed, I saw the cancellation from inspection.
53.	1.77	F2 U' R' U' F2 U' F R F U R U' F' U R
y (U L / L' U') L U R U' R' F U
Same thing again, saw the cancellation from inspection
57.	1.53	R' F2 R' U R' U' F' U R' U F U2 R' F' U
x2 R2 U' R U2 R U2
This one caught me off guard.
97.	1.86	R U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' F
z2 R' U' R / F R U R' U' F' U2
Nothing special here, just saw the CLL from inspection.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 8, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Number of Pops: 0
> *Average: 3.83*
> Standard Deviation: 0.86
> ...


Whoa that's really fast! 

---------------------------------------------

3x3 10/12 solve average 15.74 seconds... lol

Statistics for 08-07-2009 22:17:30

Average: 15.74
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 13.87
Worst Time: 20.61
Individual Times:
1.	15.48	B2 U L2 F' U' B2 D' U2 L' B U' R2 U' B F' D2 U' L' R2 B U2 R' D U2 L2
2.	14.49	D' F L' U R' B2 F2 L R B2 R' B' U2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 F L2 R' B F2 U' L
3.	16.83	L2 R B F D B L' U2 B2 F R2 D' B L' B D U B R B' L' B R' F2 U2
4.	15.88	B F' D' U' F2 L R2 D2 U2 B' F U' R' F' L2 R' U R2 B' D' R2 D' U L B'
5.	15.01	L2 B' R2 F2 L D2 R2 B' F' D' L2 D2 U B' F U2 L' F D' B R' B F U B'
6.	18.48+	F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F L' R' D U' L' U2 L R' B2 F' D' L2 B F' R B2 F' L2 R
7.	15.62	D2 U2 B' L U R B' F U' L' F' U B F' D' F2 U2 L' R F D L R2 D2 U2
8.	15.50	D2 U F R2 F L2 B' R2 U' B' F' L R B' D2 U L2 U' L R' B' L F' D2 F'
9.	14.04	B R2 F2 L' B D' L2 B' D B2 D2 U R D B R2 U2 B' R2 F2 D F U' L' R2
10.	16.07	U R D2 U' L' R2 D' F2 D B' D' R2 B F' L' R B' U2 B R U R B' F U2
11.	(20.61)	D U2 L R2 B F U' B2 F L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U F U2 B D U2 B U R' F2 D
12.	(13.87)	L2 D F' R' D B' F R' D' R' B2 D' U' F' D U F2 D' U' L2 R2 F U' B2 D2


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

4x4 PB avg. of 5, I'm finally sub-1.

Statistics for 08-07-2009 23:55:58

Average: 59.33
Standard Deviation: 4.45
Best Time: 52.53
Worst Time: 1:08.17
Individual Times:
1.	57.39	U B Fw' F U' Fw' L Rw D' R2 B Fw F D U B Fw' F2 D2 Rw' D Uw2 L2 U B' F' Rw2 R D' Uw U Rw D2 Uw2 U' Rw B' F R' Uw2
2.	1:05.48	L' U' L' B2 Fw2 R2 B2 F' L' Rw Fw' U2 L2 Fw D' F' Rw2 B2 D' Uw L' Rw2 R2 Uw L' R Fw F2 U L R' D U2 L' Uw2 Rw' U' B' L F2
3.	(52.53)	B D' Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B Rw' D' L R Uw2 U R D U' B R2 Fw D' Uw R' D Uw U' Fw D' U2 L' D F2 L' R B' F2 U B' Uw
4.	(1:08.17)	Rw R U Rw' Fw F2 L' Rw R2 Uw2 R' D2 Uw' U2 R2 F2 Uw2 Fw' R2 F2 D R2 D Uw2 U R2 Fw D' R2 Uw2 L2 Rw F' Rw2 R2 Uw L' R' B D'
5.	55.12	Uw' L Rw' R2 B2 U2 B' Fw' F U' L Rw Uw U' L2 R' D2 U2 R' B Fw2 F Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw F2 R2 B' Rw2 R D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw L B' Fw' L2 R


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 8, 2009)

Jcuber's post just reminded me, I did this yesterday or the day before:

(5:45:35 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 57.86, 61.27, 53.22, 54.72, 55.86, (62.08), 56.69, 53.56, 58.43, 55.91, (51.53), 58.96
(5:45:35 PM) micro501: (notice) DavidWoner's *Average: 56.64*, Best Time: 51.53 Worst Time: 1:02.08

4x4, in case you didn't figure that much out.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

YAY! Sub-2 on 5x5! I've probably been this fast for a week now, I just haven't had time to do an average.
The last solve I looked up at the timer, which always screws me up.

Statistics for 08-08-2009 00:15:59

Average: 1:55.25
Standard Deviation: 3.13
Best Time: 1:49.19
Worst Time: 2:03.77
Individual Times:
1.	1:51.14	Bw F2 Lw Rw B2 L2 Lw' U2 Bw2 F Lw Dw' B F2 Dw2 Bw' L Bw L' Lw' Rw R2 Bw2 R' U' F' L2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' D Uw' Fw Lw2 Rw2 R' B' D' Rw R Uw' R Fw2 Uw U2 Rw B Fw' D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Dw2
2.	1:55.89	Uw' B2 Rw Uw2 L D R' F2 R Dw' Uw U' R' Dw2 U' F2 L' Rw' Dw F' R2 Dw2 Uw U2 Lw Fw' L2 Lw' Rw' R F' Lw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' F Dw' Uw F' Dw' L' Uw' B2 Uw2 L' D Lw R2 Dw' Uw2 U' B Bw Fw2 D2 Bw2 Uw Fw' Dw2 R'
3.	1:58.73	B' Bw Fw Lw2 B' L Rw' Dw' B R' B2 Bw2 F2 U L2 Dw B D Dw' U2 F Dw2 Uw Bw' D2 Uw U2 Bw' Fw F L Uw' U' L R D Bw' R2 F Dw' B Bw' F' Lw' R' D2 Bw Lw Fw R D Dw' Uw B L2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 L2 Rw'
4.	(1:49.19)	Rw' Bw' L' R' B' Dw' B2 Fw Lw' R' F D2 Rw' D2 Dw2 U L' Lw2 Rw B Fw' F' Uw' B2 L' F L R D' L' R Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw R2 Bw' L' Lw' B L Rw B L Lw Rw B' Bw Fw F2 Uw Bw' F' U2 R F2 Dw Uw2 L2 Lw
5.	(2:03.77)	B' Rw B2 U' Fw' R' D2 Dw L Lw' Bw' Fw2 Rw R2 Dw' B L R' Uw L Lw2 Rw' R Dw L' Rw' Bw' L Rw' D Bw2 Fw Dw' Rw Bw2 Dw Fw' D Dw2 B Bw2 Fw2 F D2 R Fw' Uw Lw B2 Bw' Fw' F2 Lw' Rw' D' Dw' Uw' U' Rw' Uw2


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2009)

At the meetup/unofficial competition today I got a 10.64 average on 3x3!!!!!

Times were approx: (9), 10, 11, 10, (12)

I used Ninja's awesome type a II.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> At the meetup/unofficial competition today I got a 10.64 average on 3x3!!!!!
> 
> Times were approx: (9), 10, 11, 10, (12)
> 
> I used Ninja's awesome type a II.



 That's awesome!

Does getting a YouTube account and uploading two generic videos count as an accomplishment?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 8, 2009)

Statistics for 08-08-2009 10:53:20

Average: 29.03
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 28.49
Worst Time: 34.79
Individual Times:
1.	(28.49)	B F D U2 B D2 U R D' U' B R B2 U B L U2 L' U' R F L' D2 L2 F2
2.	29.93	D F L' B F D2 U' L' B U2 B2 F2 L D2 U' F' U' L B' F' D U' L' R F
3.	28.58	B D2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 L' R2 D F' L R' F2 D' L2 D L' R' D2 U' L2 D U'
4.	(34.79)	B' F' L R2 D2 U2 F R' D B2 F2 U' R' D2 B F2 D R2 F2 D U2 R B F D'
5.	28.58	U2 B' F' L R D B' L2 R' B2 F L U2 R' D2 U L B' F' D' B2 L D U' B

My first sub 30 average and that too on LBL


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Did you say LBL!? You're a beast!


----------



## Escher (Aug 8, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Whoa that's really fast!



Sheesh, I didn't get one of those 



Vault312 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > (2x2 with a spacebar is too easy).
> ...



Yeah... I know, I deserve the fp. I find that even if I have the cube on a surface and without my hands touching the cube there is still a bigger difference than there should be between that and using a stackmat:/



Vault312 said:


> Well sir, two can play this game:
> 
> Statistics for 08-07-2009 20:11:54
> 
> ...



Fast! A 0.86 SD is tight  Nice avg of 12 and 5 too, and you had some cool solutions.
I still think the only reason you beat me is that you have the best ES 2x2 in the world bar Rowe's stolen one, and I have 2 crap ones 
How much of SS do you know now? I plan on learning at least the CLS cases I and Im, it looks pretty cool.

EDIT: I'll edit in an accomplishment if I have one today!
EDIT 2: 8.44 non lucky 
Scramble: B2 U' F2 D B' F D F' U L2 R2 B' F' U2 B' R B' F U L' B U' R2 D F'
Unfortunately I can't remember the solution, and copying from msn message history seems to have changed the font!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 8, 2009)

3x3 Average of 12.

Average: *13.69*
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Best Time: 10.62
Worst Time: 15.92
13.76, 13.42, (10.62), 15.86, 13.91, 13.97, 14.75, 13.73, 12.17, (15.92), 13.38, 11.91

Previous PB was 13.90 

Yay  good for my competition next weekend


----------



## John Lee (Aug 8, 2009)

new 3x3 pb avg of 5
18.41 (21.50) 16.59 15.38 (14.92) = 16.79

EDIT: just beat it again
16.55 (23.77) 16.91 (14.73) 16.74 = 16.73
and new 3x3 pb single: 12.38
Who knew that lubing your type f could decrease your times so much? I haven't had an avg over 20 seconds in a long time.

EDIT #2: I've had about 5 sub-17 averages after lubing my cube with shock oil, and pops are somehow now nonexistent.
avg of 100: 18.39
pb avg of 12: 17.31


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 9, 2009)

4x4x4 single 53.03  new PB


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > (2x2 with a spacebar is too easy).
> ...



3 can

5.38 3.86 3.64 4.16 3.22 3.91 5.06 5.03 3.63 3.59 3.45 3.08 3.61 2.30 4.39 4.17 4.53 3.23 2.13 5.33 4.42 4.22 3.59 4.55 4.44 2.77 3.17 3.70 3.97 1.22 3.67 4.13 4.22 3.80 4.77 6.72 3.53 3.69 3.64 3.05 4.58 1.97 5.08 4.47 4.75 1.20 4.25 4.53 4.69 3.67 4.78 3.50 3.70 2.59 1.63 3.25 4.84 4.28 4.64 4.14 4.31 2.22 4.63 3.97 3.97 5.69 3.16 4.81 3.48 3.61 2.44 3.56 4.25 4.78 3.03 4.56 3.42 3.81 4.73 3.73 5.34 3.72 3.56 3.58 5.63 3.69 3.39 4.75 5.06 4.56 3.39 2.16 1.52 4.67 3.75 2.28 3.98 4.03 4.31 2.45 3.36 3.72 3.25 3.16 3.97 

stats:
number of times: 105/105
best time: 1.20
worst time: 6.72
best avg5: 2.73
best avg12: 3.33
best avg100: 3.82

I find it hilaaaaaaaarious that all my averages are 1 centisecond faster than yours!!!!!!! That is just soooooooooo coincedental. O, except the a5, thats the same.
.
Using qqtimer.

I need to get round to finishing CLL. I had a fair few solves with lbl.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 9, 2009)

Last night i got a new pb single (3x3) of 26.45. It was my first sub 30 ever! And it wasn't just a sub 30 it was decently under 30. The average was 37.xx my best average yet aswell. Can't wait till i know full PLL then i can work on F2L and get my average under 30sec. (12/21PLLs done)


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> getting a YouTube account and uploading two generic videos count as an accomplishment?



Subbed! (short)


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

I did an average of 60 in one sitting. I'm ready to drop dead. I need to film an avg. of 100 soon.



calekewbs said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > getting a YouTube account and uploading two generic videos count as an accomplishment?
> ...



 I got a sub!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Another entry by me.

A new PB for the 7x7. It is now 34 minutes, 30 seconds down from 36 minutes.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 9, 2009)

OH:

Cubes Solved: 80/80
Average: 37.88
Standard Deviation: 4.36
Best Time: 26.07
Worst Time: 49.67

Av. of 12:

Average: 34.70
Standard Deviation: 2.39
Best Time: 30.97
Worst Time: 39.27
Individual Times:
1.	35.16	U L' U B' F D L U' B' F' L' R D' R' F2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 R F' D U2 F'
2.	31.60	B' L R D2 B F L2 F2 D' B' F2 D' L R D U' F L' B D F' D U2 B' F
3.	36.76	B' F' U2 B2 D2 F2 R B' L2 R U B2 F D U' L2 R B' D U2 B' D2 B' F U'
4.	37.16	D' L R2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U L' B' F D U' B' F L F U2 F' L2 D U2
5.	36.76	B' D2 U B' F2 L2 R F U2 B D2 U' R2 D' R U L2 R D' U2 F' R' U2 R2 B2
6.	(39.27)	B' F2 L R2 U2 L' R2 B2 L' U B' F2 D2 U' L' B' F' L' B' U L D2 B F R2
7.	(30.97)	R D U2 L' R B F2 D2 U' L2 B' D' F2 L R' B R B' F D2 L' R' F2 U B'
8.	31.67	B D U2 R' F' R' U2 B' U' F2 L D' B D U2 B2 F2 R B F' L' R F' D' R2
9.	34.32	R' B2 F' D L R' F' D2 B F L U' B' L' B' F2 R' D2 F L2 B2 F' R B D'
10.	33.89	B' F2 U2 B2 L2 R' F2 R B2 F L' F D2 F' U2 L R2 D' B' L R F D B F2
11.	38.21	B2 F2 D2 U' B F2 D' U' F U2 L' R2 F D2 U B' F2 R2 B' F2 D' F2 L R' F'
12.	31.46	F2 R' D L2 D U2 B' F L D' U' F L' R B D2 U' B2 F' D' F L B' D R'


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 9, 2009)

Charlie and Pyraminx sitting in a tree. K-I-S-S-I-N-G.

Statistics for 08-09-2009 15:40:11

Cubes Solved: 97/100
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 7.65
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 2.94
Worst Time: 12.37
Individual Times:
1.	7.97	u l r' b U L' U' R U B' L' U' B' L B' R B' R B U' R' B' R L' U'
2.	8.35	l r' L R L B R' U L R B U L U' B' U L B' R' B' L' R B L R'
3.	7.19	u l' r R' U R B L U' R B' L' U' L B' R U R' B' R U' L U B U'
4.	7.36	u' l b' R B R' B U' B' R L' R' U' B R' U B U R B R' U L' R B
5.	8.75	u' l b L' B' R U' L' U R' U L' R' B R B' U' R' U' R' B' U' R' L' R
6.	8.66	u' l' r' R' U B U R' B U R B L R' U' L' R B' L B' U' R U R' B
7.	5.88	u' l b' R L U B' L R' B R' B L U' L U' R' B' L B L' R L B L
8.	8.72	u l' U L' B R' B' L' B' U R' B' U R' L U' R L R' L' R B' R' B R
9.	7.69	u' l' b U' R' U' L U L B' R' U' R U' R' B U L R L' U R' B' R U'
10.	11.59	u' l r' R L' R' U L' B' L B' R L' R U' L R' U' R B' U' R' L R U'
11.	6.96	r b' U' L R L' B L' U' R U B' R U B R' U R' U' L' B' U' R U R'
12.	6.60	u' r' b' R' L' B' L R' L' B L R L U R L B' U' L' R' U' B U B' L'
13.	6.01	u' l' b' B U' L' B' U L' U' L' B U B' L' U' R' B' L R U R' L B L
14.	7.32	l U L U' L' R' B' U R B L R U' R' L R L R' B L' R L B' R' B'
15.	7.64	u' r' b L' R' U R' B U R U' B U' L B' R L B' L' B' L U B R' B'
16.	6.52	u' l' b' U B U L' R U L R B' U R B' L' U' R U' R' L R B' U' B'
17.	6.40	l' r' b' L' U B U L' R' B U L R B' L' U' B' U' R L' U B' U L' R
18.	10.59	l r' b' L R B R L' U L' U' B R L B U L' U R L B R' L' R U
19.	10.56	u l' b R' U R' U L' U L R' L' R' L' R L R' B' U B' R' B' U R B
20.	7.88	u l b' U' L R' L B' U L B L' B' L U' B' R U R L' B' R B' U B
21.	5.37	l' R' B L' R B' U B' R U B' U' B' L' R' L R B' U B' L' B' R U R
22.	9.42	l' R U' R' B R U' B' U' R' B' R' L B U' B R U' L' R L B' R L U
23.	DNF	u l r' U' R' U' B' R L B R U' R' L' R B' U' B U R' L' R L U R'
24.	9.74	u' l' r' b' L B' L' B' L R L' U R L' U' B' U' L' B U' R U' R' L U'
25.	8.37	l' r b' U' R U' R' U L' B' R U B U' R' U L U' R B R B' U' L R
26.	7.19	b B' U L' R B U' B U R' B' L U' B' R' B' R U' L R L B R B R
27.	7.82	u' l r b L U R' B R B' U' B U L' U' B' L' U L R U' B U B U'
28.	7.67	u' l r' b' U' B' L U' L U' L' U' L R' U R' U L U' B R' L' R' U B'
29.	8.85	u' l' r b L' R' L B L R' B' L B' U R' B' U R B L B' R B' U' R
30.	9.67	u' b' L U L R U B U L' U B' L' B' R U B R L' R' U' B U B' R
31.	4.75	b' R B' R B R' L B L U R' U' L R L' U' R U' L U' L' B' U' B' U
32.	7.72	u' B L' U R L' U' L' U' L U L' U R B' L B' L U R' B U' R B U
33.	6.01	u' b R' B' R U' B' R U R' L B' L' U B' U' R' U R' L' B L R' B' U'
34.	6.82	u' r' B' L R B R' B U B' R B R U R U' R' B R L' R U' L' B' L'
35.	4.92	l U' B' U' L' R' U L' U' L U R L' R U' B L B U' B' R' L U R' U'
36.	10.10	u l' r' R L B' R' B' U R U' L' U R' U' B' L' B' U L' U' R B L' R
37.	6.31	u' r' b L' R' L U' R U L' U' R B' U' R B' U' R B L' R' U R' U B'
38.	7.34	l b' L R' L' U B' U B' R' B' R U' R L B L' R' L R B' L R B' L'
39.	6.14	l R' U B' L B' R B L R' U R L U L R L R U B' R' L' R U L'
40.	10.38	u l b U' B' L R U R' B' U' R L' B' U L' B' L U' B U' B' R' U R
41.	8.58	r b B' U B L' U' R U R B U B R' U R' L' R U R' B' U B' R B
42.	7.24	u l' r b R' L' B L R' U' R' U' B' R' B L' B' U' R L R B R' B' U
43.	6.48	l' r' b R L B U B L U L B' U R' U L' B' R L' R U' R B U L'
44.	DNF	u' r B R' U' L B' U L R' B L R U' L' B L' B L R B L U L' U'
45.	8.17	l b B L R' L B L' R U B R B L U' L B U B' U B' L U' B' L
46.	9.38	u l' b U' R U B' U' B' R B R' L' U' L B L R L R L' B L' B' U'
47.	5.88	l' b' L' R' B R L R U' R' U B' R U' R' B U R' L U' L' B L' B' R
48.	6.30	u' r' b' B' L U R L B' U' B' R U' L' R' U' R' B L' U' R' U R U B'
49.	12.37	r' b' L' U' L B R L R' L R L U' R' B' R U B' L' U B' L U R B'
50.	8.04	u' l' r' b' R' U' B' U' R L' U' B' L U L' U' L U' R' U B' L U B' R
51.	7.37	u l' r' b U' B L' B' R' L' U' B' U L B L U L' B U' L' U R L' U
52.	6.69	r b' R B' U L U L' B' L' R U R' U R L' U' R' B' U' R' U' B' L U'
53.	8.78	u r' b' R' U' B' L' R' L' B R U B' R B U R' U' L R' L U' R B L'
54.	7.81	u' l' r' b' B L R U B L' R B' L' U B' U B R B' R B' U' L' U' B
55.	8.81	u' l r U' L R' B' U B U' R' U L' R B L' B R' U R' U L B' L' U
56.	8.68	u' l' r b' L' B R B L R' U' R' B R B L U' L' U R B' R U B R'
57.	8.60	l r b U' R' B' L' B U' B' L R U' R B R U' R' L B' U R B R U'
58.	6.32	u l' b L' U L' R' U' L R U L B U B U R' B R U R L B L B'
59.	7.08	u' l' r' b' U' B L U' R' U' R' B R' U' L' U B R L' B R U L B' U
60.	7.49	u l r U' L' B U B R' U B U B' U R' B' R L' U' B' R B' U' B' R'
61.	8.87	u' l' R' L U' R B' R L' U' R U R' B R' U B L R L' B' R' L B' L'
62.	7.14	l' r' L U' L' R' L' R L U L' U' R B' L' U B' L' R L U' B' R' B' U'
63.	6.55	l r b' R U' L' R' B' U' L R' U' R' B U' B' L' B' R U' R B L' B L'
64.	8.83	u' l U L U' R' U B' U' L R' L' R B U R' L' R' L' R B L R B' U'
65.	9.54	l' r' b' U' L R' B' R B' U' B U B R L R L' U' B R B R' U B' L'
66.	7.52	u' l r' U B' R' L' R L U B U' R' U B R L' U' R B' R' B L' R B'
67.	7.25	u' l r b' B' L' R' U' R' U' R L U L B L R' U' B' L' R' B' L B' L
68.	7.86	u' l b' B' U' B R' U L' R' L' U B U B U L B U' R L' R U R B'
69.	9.33	l' r' B' L' B R L' R' U' R L B L' U' L' R B R' B U' L B R' U R
70.	6.41	l R U B U B R' L' B' L B' L' R' L R U' R' B' U' L' U' B' L U' B'
71.	9.39	u' l' r b' L' R' B U' L' B L' R L U R' B' L R' L' U B R B' L' R
72.	6.53	u' b U' L' R' U' L' R L' R' B' R B U' B' R' B U' L' U' B L B' R' L'
73.	6.25	u l' b' L' U' B' L' R' B' L' B R' L B' R L' B R L B L R B' L' B'
74.	7.08	b R' U' R' B' R L' B' U' R B' L R L B U B' R B L B L R' L U
75.	7.56	u' l r' b U' L' U' B' U R' U' R L U B' L' R' L' R' U' B U' B U B'
76.	2.94	u' l b R' L' R U R U' L U B' R' U B' R L' B' R' L' U' L' B U R'
77.	6.78	u' l' r L' B U L' R U B' L U R' U L R' L' R' U R' B' U B' L U
78.	7.63	u' b' L' R' L' B' R B' L B' L R L' B' L R B U' L U' B' L U' R' B'
79.	7.35	u r' b' U L' R L R' B L R L' B' U' R' U' B' U' B U B L' R' L' R'
80.	5.25	l' r b U' R B' R B' R L' R L' R' B' U R U' L' U L' B' U L' U R'
81.	8.77	l r b R B' R' U' L B' R' U' L B U' R' U' L' R U' L' R B U' L' R
82.	6.57	r R' U' R' U' L U R B R' U' R' L R' B U R' U R' B R B R' U' R
83.	8.03	l' r b' L' B' U L R' U R' B L R L' B' U L' U B R U B' U' R B
84.	7.24	l r b' L R L' R' L' U' B U' B' U' L' B' R' U R' U R L B U' L B'
85.	6.37	u l' b' U L U' L' B L R' L B R' B U' L U L R' B' L' R B R' B'
86.	4.90	u l b L' R' U R' B R' L' R' B' U R' L' B R U' L' B R L' B' U L
87.	6.77	u' l' R B L R B U R L' R' U L' U' R' B' U R B' L' R' L B' R' U'
88.	7.60	u' r b' L B' U L' B L U' L R' B L R' L' U B' R' B' U R' L' B' L'
89.	7.06	l' r' b' B' R' U' B' U R' U L B L R' L U' R B L R B L U' L B
90.	7.97	r b' L R' U' R U' B U' R U' L U' B L U R B U R B' U' R U' R
91.	6.87	l b L U B' R U R B' U' R B U' L U B' R' L B U R U' B' R' U'
92.	8.71	u' l' b' R L' B R' L U' B U L R' B' U R' U' R' U' L' B R L' R L'
93.	DNF	u l' U B L' R' U B' R U' B U R' U L' U R' B L' R L' U R' B L
94.	10.32	l r' b' R' B R L' B' U' L' R' L' R' U R' L R' U R U L B R L' R'
95.	7.01	r' b R' U B L' U L B' L' R' U L R U L B' L R' U R' U' R' B L'
96.	9.57	u l' b' L' R L' B L U' L' R U' B R' L B' R' U' L' R' U B' U' L' U'
97.	7.49	u l' r b B' U' L B' L' U' L' R B' U' B R' L' U L' B' U' L' B R' B'
98.	6.60	u' r' R L' R' U' L' B' L' B' L B L B' U' L U' L' B' U' L B' R U' R'
99.	7.35	u' l b R' U' L' U L U R' U L R' B U R B' L B' U R' L' B' L' B'
100.	7.25	l r' L U' R' B U' B U R' L U B' R U' R U' R B L B' U L' U L


----------



## LNZ (Aug 9, 2009)

I just ordered a pyraminx from Ebay. In the two weeks it takes to get to my house, I'll look at some Youtube videos on how to solve it.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I just ordered a pyraminx from Ebay. In the two weeks it takes to get to my house, I'll look at some Youtube videos on how to solve it.



dont lol i'm sure you could figure it out by yourself. its fun and extremely easy.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

Sq-1 average of 12: 27.36
21.40, 31.00, 27.51, 24.41, 23.95, (50.06), 31.22, 29.48, 39.80, (16.36), 26.00, 18.81

Sq-1 average of 5: 22.92
(16.36), 26.00, 18.81, 23.95, (28.73)

Sub-20 scrambles (try your luck!):
16.36: (0,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (4,1) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (-2,2) / (5,2) / (-4,2) / (6,2) / 
18.81: (0,5) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (3,1) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (2,0)


----------



## John Lee (Aug 9, 2009)

anther new 3x3 avg of 5 pb 
15.85 16.26 16.77 (14.84) (17.99) = 16.29


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Aug 9, 2009)

i got a new pb of 20.87 sec


----------



## jcuber (Aug 9, 2009)

Finished learning Ortega, now I'm going to do an average.

EDIT:

Statistics for 08-09-2009 15:19:25

Average: 8.89
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 3.67
Worst Time: 13.45
Individual Times:
1.	(13.45)	F R' F R' U2 F U R U2 R2 U' F U2 F' U
2.	10.44	F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' F' R' F
3.	8.83	R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 F' R U' F U R2 F R2 F2
4.	(3.67)	F' R' F U' R' F' R' F' R' U F2 U' F' R F'
5.	10.25	F' U R' F' R' U R' U' R U' F2 R' U F' R2
6.	9.64	F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U' R' F
7.	8.05	U2 F2 R' F U F R' U R' F' U F2 R2 U' R
8.	6.27	F' U R2 F' U2 R' F2 U' F R2 F R' F' R2 U'
9.	11.24	R F' R' U' F' U' R' U2 R F2 R F R2 F2 R
10.	7.56	F R2 U' F2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' F
11.	8.76	F U R F2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U F'
12.	7.86	F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R F'



HORIBLE! I need to practice. The 3.67 scramble was LBL, but a 4-move layer and OLL skip.


----------



## Escher (Aug 9, 2009)

2x2:
Average: 2.92
Standard Deviation: 0.39
Best Time: 2.26
Worst Time: 3.71
Individual Times:
1. (2.26) F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R U' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' U'
2. 3.27 U F' R' U2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F2 R U F U2
3. 2.71 R U2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R U2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U R'
4. 2.43 R2 U F R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R U R' U' F' R U2 F2
5. 2.68 U2 F2 U R U R2 F2 U F R' U2 F2 R F' U' R2 F'
6. 2.49 R' F' R' U2 R F' U2 F' U' F R2 F' R F U' R2 U'
7. 2.59 R' U2 R' F2 U' F2 R' U2 F R' U' F' U2 F U2 F2 R'
8. 3.48 F2 U F R U2 F' U R' U R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R F'
9. (3.71) R F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U F U' R2 F U2 R U2 R U
10. 3.36 R' U F2 R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' R U' F U' F2 R'
11. 2.82 R U R F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' F' R F2 U2 F2 U
12. 3.39 U' F2 R U R F' R U R U F U' R F' U R' F

Scrambles are insane, could've been even faster, I'd hardly warmed up. Unfortunately not with a stackmat, so not 'legit' (although I've stopped having my starting position with cube in hand, David ).

EDIT: 1.2k posts, that's scary.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

29.63 avg12 with Roux:
24.60, 34.55, (24.21), 32.20, (35.39), 33.08, 27.57, 24.36, 35.04, 26.53, 33.74, 24.60
Part of a 33.13 avg50... I dunno, I didn't intend to do 50 solves, it was just fun so I kept going


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 9, 2009)

1:23 single on 4x4. Only just started taking bigger cubes seriously, so I'm happy with it =)

Hoping to see some better 5x5 times soon


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

Getting consistently sub 7 7x7 solves. Reading some peoples times on here make me very angry.....Cough*JCuber*Cough 

I'll take an average of 5 or 12 soon


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got my first sub-6 6x6 time, 5:48.54 Yay! I'm so happy I finally got sub-6!


----------



## Tortin (Aug 10, 2009)

Sub-2 on minx, finally! 

1:53.96
2:12.87
1:49.01
---------
1:58.61 

the 1:49.01 is a PB on my new crappy colour scheme...I don't like some of the cubesmith colours.

Edit: 155.96 mean of 3 now.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 10, 2009)

wait, for big cubes getting sub y minutes seems to be good for a yxyxy cube... hmmmm lol

ex sub 7 for a 7x7
sub 6 for a 6x6

etc.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 10, 2009)

Escher said:


> 2x2:
> Average: 2.92
> Standard Deviation: 0.39
> Best Time: 2.26
> ...



insane scrambles indeed:

Some have hidden solutions behind them

2.44
2.88
1.86 x2 U' R U' R U R' U'
1.75 z x2 U2 R' U' R2 U
4.01
2.81
2.97
3.82
3.72
3.23
3.04
2.69

2.95 avg. with a stackmat (for the hell of it.)


----------



## andatude (Aug 10, 2009)

New Personal Best on Megaminx:
After starting only in 2 weeks, i have gotten these times.
first day: 9:xx
few days : 6:xx
few more: 5:xx
yesterday: 4:40
today : 3:14 YES!


----------



## Shazbut (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a new personal best in the 3x3 with time of 19.85, also got a new personal best average of 12 in 30.17 seconds, and new personal best average of five with 29.41 seconds, which was pretty sweet.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 10, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> wait, for big cubes getting sub y minutes seems to be good for a yxyxy cube... hmmmm lol
> 
> ex sub 7 for a 7x7
> sub 6 for a 6x6
> ...



eh...not really. i get sub 7 on 7x7 but i get sub 4 on 6x6. also neither of those times are really considered good.


----------



## blah (Aug 10, 2009)

4x4x4 PB best RA of 12: 1:01.74

1:04.77, 1:00.51, 57.27, 53.76, 56.97, 1:08.19, 58.91, 1:05.01, 1:02.34, 1:03.04, 1:11.36, 1:00.35

Done with qqTimer


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 10, 2009)

New 6x6 PB, 5:29.56


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2009)

Statistics for 08-10-2009 22:16:23

Cubes Solved: 40/40
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.31
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 3.15
Worst Time: 9.00
Individual Times:
1.	5.56	R2 F R U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R'
2.	6.71	U' R2 U' R F' R' F R' F2 R' U F2 U R2 U2
3.	4.18	U2 F U R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R' F U' F' R
4.	5.89	F' R2 F' U2 R' F2 R' F U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2
5.	4.74	F' R' F U2 F' R F R F' U' F U F2 U R	Red
6.	6.45	R' F U R2 F U' R' F' R F2 U R2 U2 F' U'	White
7.	6.25	U' F2 U' F R' F' U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' F R F'
8.	6.53	U' F R2 U' F2 U' R' U' F' U R2 U2 R2 F R'
9.	8.15	U' R U2 F2 R2 F U R' U2 F2 R F R' F' R2
10.	7.98	F' R' U' F' R U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F' R' U'
11.	4.83	R U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R F' R F R U R2 U
12.	4.77	U2 R U2 R2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U R' F2 R U'
13.	6.27	R U' R U F' U' F R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U R
14.	7.36	R U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R U F2
15.	7.15	R U2 F U2 R U' F2 R U F' R U R' U2 F2
16.	6.43	U F2 U' F R' F' R F' R' U' R' F' R2 U2 R
17.	7.73	R' F' R F' U2 R2 F U' F R F' R F2 U F2
18.	5.99	F2 U2 F2 R2 F U' F R2 U' F' U' F U' R F'
19.	6.64	U F2 R2 U R' F' R' U F2 U2 F U2 F R2 U'
20.	3.15	U2 R U F' U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R'	XLL skip.
21.	5.89	U' F U' F U2 F' U R U2 R F2 U' R U F
22.	6.20	F R' F R F R2 F2 R2 U' F U2 R U' R2 U2
23.	5.62	F U R' U F' U R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2
24.	5.02	R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' F
25.	9.00	F' R F' R' F U F2 U R2 F R U2 F' U' R
26.	8.00	U2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U F R2 F U2 R' F' R F
27.	7.70	U R' U' F2 R2 F U R' F' R' U' R' U2 F' R'
28.	6.82	F2 R F2 U F R' F U' R' U' F U' R' F R2
29.	4.82	R U R2 F' U2 F U' R U' R2 F2 R U' R2 U'
30.	6.16	R U F2 U2 F' U F' U2 F' R F R' U2 F U2
31.	5.90	U F U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' F2 R U2 R F2 U2
32.	6.25	U F R' F' U F' R2 F R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F2
33.	6.37	F U F U F' R2 U R2 F R U' F2 U F U
34.	6.88	F' U F R' U2 R F' R' U' F' R' F U R' F'
35.	6.19	F' U' F U R' F2 R2 U R U F2 R' F2 U R
36.	5.55	R F U F U' R2 F' U' F R' F R U' F2 R'
37.	7.60	R' U' F R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R' U2
38.	7.02	U' F R F' U' F' R2 U' F R' U' F U F R'
39.	6.74	U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' R' U F2
40.	5.82	R2 F R' F R F U R' U F' U2 R F2 R' F'

Just Ortega: I'm getting better.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 11, 2009)

Got my V5 today and to break it in I did 5 solves on it. Best time 10:50 (near PB, it is 10:30 on a ES 5x5 white cube), worst time 16:00, average 13:30. 

I am actually getting a lot better on he 5x5 cube, thanks to all those solves and 33% PB improvement (50:00 to 34:30) on the 7x7 since I got it. And I really love the V5 already. The hype about this cube is true!


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 11, 2009)

JUST GOT A SUB 10!

9.78  Hand scramble rolleyes: dang) with LL skip


----------



## wing92 (Aug 11, 2009)

new pb at 20.32 seconds. sub-20, here i come


----------



## CubeX (Aug 11, 2009)

*2x2 Record!*

I've just got a 3.44 sec record for 2x2. My previous fastest time was 4.28 sec.
LUCKY! I had a both layer skip; didn't need to permute both layers!!! The 4.28 sec was full step though...


----------



## Toad (Aug 11, 2009)

New pb of 21.21... Really wanna get a sub 20 now and take my average down to 25 ish... (I average about 30 atm)


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice. Cool time too! 

And congrats to Yalow on the sub-10!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 11, 2009)

OH:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 36.24
Standard Deviation: 4.89
Best Time: 23.02
Worst Time: 47.73
Individual Times: 32.45, 31.14, 42.45, 38.21, 35.40, 40.68, 37.35, 32.92, 33.76, 40.23, 42.32, 35.71, 34.48, (47.73), 33.70, 31.86, 29.49, 28.72, 35.72, 45.83, 31.67, 41.44, 32.68, 30.28, 40.44, 30.63, 36.64, 40.39, 37.38, 38.26, 33.88, 35.09, 36.88, 39.33, 45.48, 35.44, 34.61, 35.65, 40.04, 37.40, 36.08, (23.02), 29.09, 40.95, 41.94, 32.23, 33.01, 43.84, 33.94, 34.18

23.02 was non-lucky  Best LL for me (bar skips), sune and J perm.

PB averages of 5 and 12:

Average: 33.79
Standard Deviation: 3.96
Best Time: 28.72
Worst Time: 45.83
Individual Times: 33.70, 31.86, 29.49, (28.72), 35.72, (45.83), 31.67, 41.44, 32.68, 30.28, 40.44, 30.63

Average: 31.68
Standard Deviation: 1.72
Best Time: 28.72
Worst Time: 47.73
Individual Times: 33.70, 31.86, 29.49, (28.72), (35.72)


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy new 3x3 pb averages. The bolded times are a 13.79 average of 5. Apparently watching House while cubing is good for me.

Statistics for 08-11-2009 18:44:00

Average: 14.21
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 13.11
Worst Time: 17.03
Individual Times:
1.	14.56	R B2 R2 D F' L' R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F L' R' F' R2 D L D2 B2 F2 R' D U' B
2.	13.78	D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L2 D L R2 B F D2 F2 U R2 F' U L2 F2 U B2 F L R U
*3.	13.59	L' R2 B D2 U B2 F D' B2 D' U' B2 F' R2 U2 L' B' F2 U' L2 F R2 B L R
4.	13.31	L R2 F' D U' F' L' R2 D2 R' U2 F' D' L' R2 B D U2 B' D U B F2 D2 R'
5.	14.84	D B D' R2 D2 B2 F' D' B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D U' F2 D' U2 B U' B' R B'
6.	14.48	R D U F2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' D' B' F2 R F2 L' R' U2 L2 U B2 F' L2
7.	13.11	U2 L2 B2 U F R' U2 L2 R' F L R D2 U2 B2 D2 B' F' D' U B2 F' D' U B'*
8.	(17.03)	L R D L B F2 U' B' F2 D2 U F' R' F D' U' R' F U' R' B2 F R2 B' F
9.	13.12	B D2 U L2 R D2 R B' F' D2 B2 F' R U B F L B' F2 L2 R' B L2 B' L
10.	15.16	B' L' U R2 F' L2 R' B F' D' L' B' D R2 U' B F D' U' L' D' B' F2 L2 D2
11.	(13.11)	L' D U' B2 U' L' U' L U B D2 B2 L B2 D L B' F2 L' B' F D' B2 U' F'
12.	16.17	B' D B F2 R D2 B' F L' U B' F D' F2 L R2 D2 U2 B F' U L F R F2

Edit:


JTW2007 said:


> Nice. Cool time too!
> 
> And congrats to Yalow on the sub-10!


Oh, just noticed this  thanks.


----------



## Escher (Aug 12, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> _lots of nice OH times
> _


Hmm, does this mean you're going to get good at OH too? 
I best get myself a OH cube... 



Yalow said:


> _lots of nice 3x3 times
> _



Woah, awesome Justin! You're progressing really quickly!


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 12, 2009)

YES! ANOTHER SUB 10! 9.75! This time with a real scramble.

B2 R F L D' U F2 D' U' R' D R' U2 L' R2 B2 L' R D2 U' L B R2 B' F

PLL skip  and easy F2L

z2 R F' R' F2
y' U' L' U L
U R U2 R' U L U L'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 y' R' U R
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
= only 3.38 tps :/ (EDIT: no, it's 4.1, I must have skipped a line when I was counting)

On alg.garron.us

And thanks Rowan


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2009)

12.47 average of 5...on camera 
I be uploading


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice to see I'm hated Pandaman. maybe I'll go practice some 7x7 now....


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Statistics for 08-11-2009 21:05:58

Average: 1:52.75
Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 1:48.15
Worst Time: 2:06.70
Individual Times:
1.	1:56.29	B' Bw2 Fw' F2 U Rw R2 D Uw Lw2 Uw2 Lw' F2 Lw' R' Bw2 Fw2 L D' Uw U Bw2 D Rw2 R' Uw Lw2 U2 Lw Rw D Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Dw2 U B Bw F2 R' B' F' Dw2 Rw' R2 B2 L2 Fw2 Dw' L2 U2 B2 Bw Uw Fw2 L' Fw2
2.	1:50.31	L Lw B' R2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F D2 U2 Bw2 F U2 Bw' Fw2 L Uw' U2 B R2 Bw' L2 Lw Rw2 Uw' R Bw' Dw' U Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F Rw R Fw' U2 B Fw' D2 R2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw' R' U' Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' L' Dw Bw2 L' Fw L2 D' Uw2 B'
3.	1:51.66	B' Fw2 D Dw2 Uw' U2 R Dw' L Rw Dw2 Uw' R B' Bw F U Rw' Uw' B2 Bw' Fw D U' R' Uw Rw B Bw Fw F' U Lw D Uw' U' R F2 Lw Dw' U2 Rw' B' Bw' Fw' Lw B2 Bw2 Fw2 L Rw R2 Dw L' D2 Dw U' Lw' R B
4.	(1:48.15)	B2 Fw' R2 F' L' Lw' Rw R D2 Fw' F' U2 Bw2 L' R2 F' D2 L' Bw' D2 R2 Fw' F Rw' D2 Bw Rw2 Dw' Uw L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 L' R' Dw2 Lw B2 Dw Fw' L' Rw2 D2 L2 Uw Rw' B' Lw Rw U' F D' Dw' Uw' U Fw2
5.	(2:06.70)	Lw2 R2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 R2 F Lw' B Dw Uw Fw L' Dw2 Rw F' U' Fw' F Rw2 D2 U' Bw' Fw2 F L' Uw Lw' Rw R Uw2 L2 Bw D2 Uw' Bw U' F' Dw2 F2 D2 Uw2 F' Lw' B' Bw' Lw R Bw' F Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L U2

PB average for 5x5


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 12, 2009)

19.79 - Sub 20 PB, non-lucky .... WOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Pandaman: prepare to get angry! 

5:32.42 single!

I'll do a few more solves...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2009)

Statistics for 08-11-2009 20:35:00

Average: 18.11
Standard Deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 15.39
Worst Time: 21.69
Individual Times:
1.	*17.09* R' U B D U' F2 L B2 D2 U2 L U F' U R2 U' L' R2 U2 B F2 D2 L' R2 U
2.	(21.69)	D U' F2 D U B' L' R U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U L R2 F' R' U2 F' R2 B D U F2
3.	17.81	R2 B' R D' U' L R' F D U' L2 R D B2 D' L' U2 B' D' U' F2 D2 B' L2 U
4.	19.50	B' D2 L' R U2 L U2 R' U' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 R' D' R2 D F2 L' U B F' U2
5.	19.58	B' D' U2 L2 R2 F L' D B' F' U2 B R2 B F D2 L2 B2 F U F' L' D U2 R
6.	18.49	D' U2 L2 R F' L2 R' U' L2 U L' R D U L' R' U B2 F' L2 R2 B L2 D B	PLL skip.
7.	*16.94+* D' U F' L U2 L' R U2 R' D2 U B' L2 R2 D' U B F D' U' F2 D2 B' F' U2	sub-10 F2L, +2 
8.	*(15.39)* U' L R2 F R D L' B2 D2 U2 L F' R' B2 U L F D F' L U B F2 L2 R
9.	19.58	D U' F' D B F2 L' B2 F U L2 D2 F2 L' F L R2 B2 R F2 D2 U2 B F2 L
10.	17.61	D' U' F' R2 F' D2 U B2 F' L R2 B2 U L2 D2 L' U F' D F' L' D B D2 U2
11.	18.27	U2 B F' L' R2 U L R2 F U' L' D L2 D U' R D' R2 F U' L B2 F2 D2 B2
12.	*16.27* D2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 R B2 D F D' U' R' D L' U' B2 D2 U2	

Sub-15 and +2'd =/
Very good average for me, i thought it would be sub-18 though .


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 12, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> 19.79 - Sub 20 PB, non-lucky .... WOOOOOOOOOT



Nice, with ZZ?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> YES! ANOTHER SUB 10! 9.75! This time with a real scramble.
> 
> B2 R F L D' U F2 D' U' R' D R' U2 L' R2 B2 L' R D2 U' L B R2 B' F
> 
> ...



nice scramble. I got a 10.02, almost sub10 

x' F R' F' R z2 R U' R' U2
x' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' R' U R2 U' R'
y' U R' U R 
Rw' U2 R U R' U Rw
y' (L perm)


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2009)

well I got 9.97 

y' x U R' U' R2 
y x R' U' R U
R' U R2 U' R' U R U'
x2 U R' U2 R U
l U' R' U
z' U F (RUR'U')x3 F'
M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M'

54 moves/9.97 ~5.4 tps (too lazy to open calculator)


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > 19.79 - Sub 20 PB, non-lucky .... WOOOOOOOOOT
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## Tortin (Aug 12, 2009)

8.21, 9.75, 9.36 :O Sub-10 x3...on pyraminx.  I'm practicing for CO.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2009)

#	Time	Del
01 13.71 [x]
02 19.27 [x]
03 14.70 [x]
04 20.15 [x]
05 15.69 [x]
06 14.74 [x]
07 20.14 [x]
08 15.80 [x]
09 15.84 [x]
10 20.44 [x]
11 15.96 [x]
12 20.20 [x]
Type	Average
Session	17.22
Of 5	16.55
*Of 12	17.24*
Best AVG	17.25

PB! Several easy scrambles, and this is from RubeTimer. I was racing during all 12 solves. SO HAPPY!
Why are the best average and the current average different?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2009)

Statistics for 08-12-2009 00:35:18

Average: *17.38*
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 14.81
Worst Time: 22.06
Individual Times:

15.43, 16.05, 17.63, 17.81, 18.07, 16.89, 19.65, 18.31, 15.37, (14.81), (22.06) (the only sup-20!), 18.61

I went to CCT to see if was just easy scrambles. NOPE! THIS IS SO GREAT! I've only got 2 sub-20 averages of 12 on tape, and here i am sub-17.5! WHAT A NIGHT.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2009)

So earlier today, I was happy about an 18.11 average and posted the times. Not my PB, but great.

Much later on, I was racing someone on rubetimer.com, and did amazing. Average was 17.24, THAT's a PB!

I went to CCT and did another average, 17.38. =D

(All of these are averages of 12)

I got the camera to make a video, I was doing the best I've ever done! 

After 4 or 5 attempts at a good average, I couldn't even average sub-21... WHY? WHY? <_<

So I took a break to get a snack, and then I decided to do one more average (it's after 2 in the morning...)

Guess what it was? *15.88!!!*

This is unbelievable.



EDIT: Another average, 16.03!!! My hands felt a little tired though, but wow I'm doing so great.
I started scrambling before I realized the average was done, and the RA of solve 2-13 was 15.96!!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 12, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> OH:
> 
> Cubes Solved: 50/50
> Average: 36.24
> ...




Quoting myself so the improvement is more evident:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 35.04
Standard Deviation: 3.61
Best Time: 28.58
Worst Time: 42.80
Individual Times: 34.13, 37.75, 38.21, 30.74, 34.63, 39.22, 35.40, 32.79, 35.38, 40.15, 29.88, 34.48, 33.40, 35.97, 32.63, 36.92, (28.58), 34.39, 35.43, 39.99, 42.00, 32.53, 40.85, 32.16, 38.82, 29.60, 32.66, 37.96, 29.40, 32.80, 39.76, 33.20, 40.12, 34.72, 31.86, 33.62, 32.69, 40.13, 33.14, 32.56, 36.04, 35.24, 32.50, (42.80), 39.94, 33.30, 32.80, 38.76, 30.40, 29.64

Best averages of 5 and 12 (not PBs, but only just ):

Average: 33.89
Standard Deviation: 2.81
Best Time: 29.40
Worst Time: 40.12
Individual Times: 29.60, 32.66, 37.96, (29.40), 32.80, 39.76, 33.20, (40.12), 34.72, 31.86, 33.62, 32.69

Average: 31.69
Standard Deviation: 1.48
Best Time: 29.40
Worst Time: 37.96
Individual Times: 29.60, 32.66, (37.96), (29.40), 32.80

10 second improvement on my normal average in a week


----------



## Escher (Aug 12, 2009)

This is more of a failure than an accomplishment. Earlier, I began recording solves. These were the first 5:

1. 11.44 U' L R U2 L' R B' F' R D F R' U' F' R D U L2 U' L' R' D' U' F D
2. 21.05  B' F2 U' R F' D2 U' L2 R' F D' L2 R U' B2 F2 U B2 F' D' L R' D U2 F'
3. 12.34 L' R' F2 D B F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D' L' B2 D F D2 U2 B' F2 D U2 L U2 B L2
4. 11.33 L D F2 L F D F D U' L' R2 D' U B' R' U' L R' D2 U' L' R' D' U F2
5. 11.59 D' U B F' D' U2 B' D U' L2 D' B2 D B' D2 R2 B' F D B U2 R' D2 B2 F2

So yeah, pretty good, but the 21 was an absolute disaster. I thought "well, it's ok, that can just be the solve that doesn't count". So I continued...

6. 12.13 L U2 L R' D2 U2 B F' U' L F2 R D U B2 F L' R2 D' U2 B D' R' D U'
7. 11.74 L' B D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 B F2 U2 F U R B' D U2 F' R U R2
8. 10.36 F2 L2 R B F' L F L2 F L2 D2 U2 L2 B' U2 F U F' R' D' U F2 L2 D2 U'
9. 19.99+ L2 R' B' L R2 F' D L R' B' D2 U2 L R D' U B' L' R F U' L' F2 L2 U
10. 11.10 B2 F L2 R2 D' F' D' B2 F2 L F L B L2 R' B2 F2 U L' F2 R2 F' L2 R U

next three solves were good and then BAM! 17.99 with a plus 2. That was really crushing, but then the next solve went really well. At the point of the 11.10 I believe I had an 11.55 avg of 5 (I might publish that later), so I was relatively happy. The session average at that point was very high; I knew I'd have to get some pretty good solves next to get a sub 12 average... And how I failed:

11. 14.62 L' F' D' L2 B F2 D2 U B2 F R' B2 R D U' F' L2 R U' L' R2 B R B2 F2
12. 13.54 R U2 L R' F' D' U2 B F2 L2 R' B F' D2 R D2 U R2 B F2 D U F L R'
13. 15.76 D F2 R2 D2 R D2 U' B' U2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 L B U2 R2 B F2 D U R' D2 U
14. 12.01 U L U B' L2 R2 B' F L U' B' F R' U' B' F' U L' R F D' U' L D U'
15. 13.03 D L' R' B2 R D' U L2 D U' F' L' R2 B2 F' R' U2 F' D U' L R' B2 L R2

Yup. Pretty awful. Solves 13-15 were attempts to roll out the 21.

I was so, so disappointed. If I hadn't had that 19s solve, and it was just an ordinary 12 or something, and if those last two solves had been low 12s too, then I would've had an 11.xx average of 12 on tape...
Damn.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 12, 2009)

WOOT! New PB: 18.00 seconds(non-lucky).

edit:WOOT! Another new PB:2x2 blindsolve 2 min 13 second memo 33 second solve


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 12, 2009)

New PB Single : 13.33 =)

Non-lucky too, just a fast F2L and an OLL I Know. =)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 12, 2009)

Megaminx:

Average: 1:28.76
Standard Deviation: 4.21
Best Time: 1:22.69
Worst Time: 1:42.83
Individual Times:
1.	1:27.27	
2.	1:27.55	
3.	1:24.09	
4.	1:39.28	
5.	1:28.81	
6.	1:28.20	
7.	1:32.72	
8.	(1:42.83)	
9.	1:28.91	
10.	1:26.50	
11.	1:24.26	
12.	(1:22.69)	

I've got this nice "yay"-feeling.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 12, 2009)

YEAH!!!! I CONSIDER MYSELF DECENT AT OH NOW!

Statistics for 08-12-2009 14:43:11

Average: 31.81
Standard Deviation: 3.36
Best Time: 25.24
Worst Time: 42.46
Individual Times:
1.	(25.24)	
2.	34.28	
3.	35.52	
4.	(42.46)	
5.	29.39	
6.	28.09	
7.	31.43	
8.	27.25	
9.	29.88	
10.	29.87	
11.	37.94	
12.	34.47


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2009)

sub23 fridrich
sub35 roux
sub35 petrus


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

7x7 single: 5:09.59

I know you are angry Pandaman
Sub-5 here I come!


----------



## Shazbut (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyLPBtQyws4
Enough said. New Personal Best, finally caught on camera! Hell yes!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> sub23 fridrich
> sub35 roux
> sub35 petrus



Your post motivated me to do a Petrus average to see what times I'd get 
21.62 19.45 21.43 17.75 (25.35) 20.07 17.54 (16.44) 24.06 21.64 20.65 23.75 => 20.80
Not bad IMO considering I don't actually use this method. My blockbuilding is not very efficient. Global average is ~22.5.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

4x4 DP PB: 59.20

Got to OLL pairity @ 45s, then headlights OLL, then PLL pairity alg, solved


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

first sub 2 5x5 average! =] 

best avg12: 1:55.57

1:56.89, 1:55.55, 1:49.03, 2:00.50, 1:59.80, 1:50.86, 1:55.79, 1:54.49, 1:52.75, 2:00.07, 1:48.12, 2:01.38

That's like really sub 2 for a first one lmao.

EDIT: 10.71 3X3 SINGLE OMG WTF YES


----------



## PeterV (Aug 13, 2009)

3x3x3 PB single: 20.48 seconds.

Sooo close to sub-20. I'll get one soon.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

Consistent sub 7 7x7 now. Still poopy, but better...

6:43.37, 6:40.87, 6:47.37, 6:41.06, 6:45.70

best avg5: 6:43.37

First average on 7x7 too =]


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2009)

22.16 18.28 16.11 24.05 21.07 (26.24) 22.20 18.31 18.32 (15.72) 21.08 18.03 => 19.96

Triangular Francisco. Awesome.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Consistent sub 7 7x7 now. Still poopy, but better...
> 
> 6:43.37, 6:40.87, 6:47.37, 6:41.06, 6:45.70
> 
> ...



Damn! *storms off to go practice 7x7*


----------



## Tortin (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not even sure if this is an accomplishment. I see it as more of a failure, but I got a PB single and average for 'minx.

1:43.24
1:39.31 
2:19.53
--------
1:54.03

Gah! Failsolve. :fp I guess I was kind of nervous after the two pwnage solves.


----------



## Felipe (Aug 13, 2009)

Tortin said:


> I'm not even sure if this is an accomplishment. I see it as more of a failure, but I got a PB single and average for 'minx.
> 
> 1:43.24
> 1:39.31
> ...



hey, could be worse. those look like my 4x4 times.

anywhoo, 2:15 PB on the 5x5. Yayz n such.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

*2x2x2*

PB average of 12!
Only Ortega. 

Statistics for 08-13-2009 02:01:31

Average: 5.71
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 3.14
Worst Time: 8.07
Individual Times:

1.	(3.14)	R F U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 R F'	
2.	6.45	F U' R' F2 R' F' U' F2 U F U2 F U F' U'
3.	6.09	R2 F' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R F R U2
4.	5.28	F' U2 F U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' F U' F2 U' R
5.	5.55	F R' U F2 R U' R2 U R' U F' R2 U R' U'
6.	5.64	U2 R U' F' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 F R2	
7.	5.46	R2 U R U2 F2 R U2 R' U' F R U F' U F'
8.	(8.07)	U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F R F' R2 U2 F' R U2 R2	
9.	6.75	U2 R F2 R U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R U R2 F' U2
10.	4.38	R F' R2 F2 U F' R U' F U2 F2 U F2 R U'
11.	7.26	F' R2 U' F U F U2 F U' R U2 F R2 U' F2	
12.	4.20	U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F' U' R2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

How could you get sup-8 on that scramble? It was so easy! 


Spoiler



x' y R' U' R' y2 F R' F' R U R U' R'


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

You're right! 

I don't know WHAT happened there...

EDIT: Your solution - the y2 isn't necessary, F L' U' L F' is very fast, at least when I do it, or F U R U' R' F'. I don't think the end of your solution is right at all.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2009)

I finally got a sub2 5x5 solve on hi-games 

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1550


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

It's about time, I thought you were awesome. :/

lol XD


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 13, 2009)

4x4 avg12, sandwich method 

53.28, 55.42, (1:12.27), 56.77, 56.85, (51.86), 52.30, 56.96, 53.67, 55.26, 54.15, 56.69 ===> 55.14s

couldn't roll out the sup 70s >.<
pb by ~0.6s? x.x


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 13, 2009)

lolwut

Average: 11.30
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 9.62
Worst Time: 13.75
Individual Times:
1.	11.11	D R' U' B F D U F L2 R2 F2 D' L R B2 F U2 R F U2 R D U2 L R'
2.	12.07	B L' R' D B L' R D' U2 F' L B2 D R B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 L B'
3.	11.11	B2 U' F2 L2 R' D' U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 F U B F D' B2 D' B2 F D2 L U' L'
4.	10.41	D R' B' D F' D' R' D' L2 B' F2 U' R2 B2 R' D2 U' L2 R2 U2 B L' R2 U F2
5.	9.88	R2 B U2 F' L2 B L B2 F D U F U2 L2 R B' R D' B2 R' F' R2 B L' U
6.	11.27	D L2 R F2 L' U L2 B' L B F2 L2 D U2 F D' L D2 U' B U2 B2 L R' D
7.	(13.75)	L B' D U' L2 R D L2 D2 U' F' L R2 U L F2 D2 U L R F L D U R2
8.	11.48	D' L2 R B F2 L2 B2 F' U' L R2 F' U2 B F L2 R B D2 U2 L2 R' U2 L B
9.	11.32	U R D' U B L' D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U' F R B' F2 R' B2 D U2 F2 D2 F' R' B
10.	13.36	L2 R2 D2 R' B R2 B2 L B' F' U B' F D2 F D U2 L R F' U B' L' B' R2
11.	11.03	B2 D L' D2 U' F2 D L2 R2 B' L' R F2 L2 U' L' B' L2 R B' F D U F2 R2
12.	(9.62)	L2 U' L' R2 F U' R2 B2 U' B F2 L' R D2 U' B2 D' B' F' D U2 F R' B2 U2

All non-lucky =O


----------



## Escher (Aug 13, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> lolwut
> 
> Average: 11.30
> Standard Deviation: 0.88
> ...



Holey Moley.
*Must practice more*

Race to sub 11 avg of 12?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 13, 2009)

But you'll have more time than me soon


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

Non-Lucky 9.47 

R B F2 R' D' R2 B' D2 U B' R F D L' B D2 R' D B D2 F' L R2 B2 F2

U Lw U R y' R2 U' z
U' L U' L'
U' L' U L
R U' R' U R' U' R
R U' R' Dw R' U' R
Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' y' R' U R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

56/9.47=5.9 tps


----------



## Escher (Aug 13, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> But you'll have more time than me soon



True, true... Update your sig btw 
I've found an event that I think I can get really good in which isn't 3x3 speed, so it might be closer than you think...


----------



## LNZ (Aug 13, 2009)

New PB on 5x5 cube is 9:40 using a V5, beating my previous time of 10:30. I got 11:00 on a white ES 5x5 just an hour before. First ever sub 10:00 on a 5x5.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

LNZ said:


> New PB on 5x5 cube is 9:40 using a V5, beating my previous time of 10:30. I got 11:00 on a white ES 5x5 just an hour before. First ever sub 10:00 on a 5x5.



Great job, just practice and you'll be sub-3 in no time


----------



## LNZ (Aug 13, 2009)

For the first time, I really began to really undestand the concept of edge pairing and how to do it at good speed without making major mistakes. I thank my exprience at the V7 for this.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > But you'll have more time than me soon
> ...




What's the event?

Accomplishment: 5153 kick ups in 47 mins, 37 secs. This works out at ~1.8 ku/sec and 108.2 ku/min. My legs are tired now. I'll try for >10,000 by the end of Summer.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> 4x4 avg12, sandwich method
> 
> 53.28, 55.42, (1:12.27), 56.77, 56.85, (51.86), 52.30, 56.96, 53.67, 55.26, 54.15, 56.69 ===> 55.14s
> 
> ...



Sandwich Method? Explain Please.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

2x2 average and single. All Ortega, it is the only method with a permittable amount of algs for me...
Statistics for 08-13-2009 12:51:32

Average: 6.97
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 2.83
Worst Time: 10.69
Individual Times:
1.	(2.83)	R2 F R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R' U' F' U' F' R2 F'
2.	8.45	R2 U' F' U2 F' U' F2 R' F R2 U' F R2 U' F
3.	(10.69)	U R2 U R F' U2 F' U' F' R2 U' R U' R F
4.	5.64	F' U' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F' R F U2 R U' F'
5.	6.83	U' R2 U' F2 R F' R2 U' R U2 R F2 U R2 U


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 avg12, sandwich method
> ...



Search function...It is a cage variant I believe.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...


hehe i think i should just put the link on my signature...xD


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> 2x2 average and single. All Ortega, it is the only method with a permittable amount of algs for me...
> Statistics for 08-13-2009 12:51:32
> 
> Average: 6.97
> ...



(2.61), 6.33, (6.51), 4.55, 4.65

Avg. = 5.18
Your scrambles just got me a PB average of 5, or it may not be a PB. 

Just Ortega as well.


----------



## Edam (Aug 13, 2009)

3x3 pb average

1.	18.84	
2.	17.88	
3.	17.47	
4.	(16.13)	
5.	(19.69)
=18.06


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 average and single. All Ortega, it is the only method with a permittable amount of algs for me...
> ...



I like how both of our best and worst times are the same scrambles.


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 13, 2009)

3x3 PB: 55.62


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

7x7 PB average

It is my only average ever.

I DNF'ed the last solve because it was going to be worse than my worst solve to that point. It had numerous locks and POPs, I was concentrating too hard.
Statistics for 08-13-2009 17:46:09

Average: 5:50.37
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 5:32.89
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(5:32.89)	
2.	6:00.33	
3.	5:44.22	
4.	5:46.56	
5.	(DNF)


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Consistent sub 7 7x7 now. Still poopy, but better...
> ...



GAH you have no idea. *storms off to practice more 7x7 than JCuber*

I've had this thing like a month now I should be way better than I am.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice SD, Jacobs ^^


----------



## jcuber (Aug 14, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Nice SD, Jacobs ^^



Wow I never realized that! SWEET


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 14, 2009)

Second 7x7 average ever...

best avg5: 6:27.61

6:40.72, 6:13.95, 6:23.67, 6:18.44, DNF(3:13.81)

That DNF was bullcrap really, I popped during something and messed up my centers. Oh well still a PR and almost a new PR single haha


----------



## Brad0219 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ive done a3x3 cube in 2:18 sec but i only no 1 way to do it and cant get any faster that why im here


----------



## Tortin (Aug 14, 2009)

Gah! It happened again. 

1:43.06
1:37.44
2:21.38
--------
1:53.96

Failure. :fp


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

jcuber said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Yeah, I noticed!

And there's still a similarity with all of the solves.
The rank in highest to lowest are all the same for the same scramble.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn, you're all psychics


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

Consistency is hard to keep when transitioning between 2-look OLL and Full-Look OLL (yes, i said Full-Look).



Statistics for 08-14-2009 01:47:33

Cubes Solved: 24/24
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.02
Standard Deviation: 2.37
Best Time: 14.30
Worst Time: 25.25
Individual Times:

1.	20.74	D2 U B2 U' L U2 B2 U2 L2 R' B F L B F2 L F2 D2 B' F' R' D' F2 R2 B	
2.	21.38	R' B' F D U2 F' L' R B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L R B D2 U2 B F D L' B F R'	
3.	17.54	D F' L' B' F' D' U' B2 F2 D2 U L R' D2 R U' L2 R' D2 U' F2 D' U B' F	
4.	18.07	R2 D' U L2 B' F L' B' R2 B F' L B F' L2 R U2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2	
5.	20.47	L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F R B2 F2 D U R2 D U' F U' L2 D2 F R F U' B2 F' D2	
6.	18.87	B F L' U' L' B' D2 L' F' D' B L D U' B F L2 U L' B F2 R' B D2 R2	Full.
7.	17.68	D U' L2 R' D' U' L' R' B2 F' U B' F2 L R' D' L B F U' L B' F L B	Full.
8.	18.33	U2 B2 R' F L R' B' F D2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R D2 B D2 U2 L2 R D' U'	
9.	16.90	U2 R' D' U' L' R' D2 U F2 L R B2 F D L2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 D' F2 U'	
*10.	15.44	L D L' R' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D U F2 L2 R U2 R D U2 L D2 B' U' R' F'
11.	14.99	B F U B' R B2 D U' F' U' L B2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' U B' F D2 L R' U2 F
12.	14.81	F' D U' R2 F U2 L R2 D2 F D' U2 B' L2 D2 U' L D U2 B F L2 B L' R	
13.	18.53	B2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 U F2 U2 L' F' D2 L2 F' U' F2 U' F D R2 B' U' L' U' L'	
14.	18.59	U' B2 L2 F' L' D2 U' L2 R2 U2 F D' F2 D' U B2 D U' R2 F' D U2 R' U2 L2
15.	17.42	L R' B L D' L B2 D U R' U2 B F2 L2 B' R B U' R' B D2 U2 L U2 B'
16.	17.79	L U' B F' L' R' D' B' F' D2 U2 R D B' R2 U B2 D2 R' U R' U' B2 F2 R2	
17.	14.30	R2 U2 L R U2 L D' U' B2 D B F L U B F' D B2 F2 U' B F2 D2 U B	
18.	19.62	F U' F2 R' B2 F2 U' L R2 D' R' F' R' B2 D F U' R' D' U2 B' F2 L D U'	
19.	15.83	D U2 R' D' B2 F R2 D2 L' R2 U R' U L2 R' D2 U L2 R' D2 U R D U R'	
20.	17.44	B L' R B2 D2 L' R U2 L' U2 B' D' R' B2 L' R' B F' U' F U2 R' F2 D B2	
21.	15.48	F2 R' U' R D2 U' L' D U L2 R F R' F2 D' U' L' R' B' F2 D R2 B D2 U2*
22.	18.42	D' R2 D' U2 B U B' L R' F D' L' D2 U2 B' F2 R B2 F L2 B F2 R D U	
23.	18.68	U' L2 F2 U B' L R' D2 U L2 U F' U R' D' F' L2 R2 B2 R' B' F' D L F'	
24.	25.25	L2 F R2 F' D' F2 U F' L' R' U' B2 F' U' F L' U2 L2 R B' F U' R F2 U'	

The initial average 10/12 was 17.90. This is very good, but I've done much better recently so I kept going.

The average 10/12 for the *bolded* was *16.63*, much better!

I went to and stopped at 24 so that I could have 2 separate averages, (RA < Non-rolling for accuracy).
That 2nd average was 17.78, a little better.


----------



## Slash (Aug 14, 2009)

2x2 avg12:

Statistics for 08-14-2009 08:46:26

Average: 4.60
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 3.41
Worst Time: 6.33
Number of Pops: 0

Individual Times:
1.	3.88	R' F2 R2 F' U F' R' U' R2 F' R' F' R F' R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 U2
2.	4.75	U R' F2 R F2 R U2 F' R F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R U' F' U' F R' F' U' R F
3.	3.88	R2 U' R' F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 U F R U' R' U2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2
4.	3.83	U F U2 R U2 F' R U F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U' R U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' F U'
5.	(6.33)	U2 F2 R F' U' F2 U R2 U' F U' R' F' R' F2 U2 R2 U F R' U' R' F' R F'
6.	5.12	U' R' U' F2 U R2 F' R' U F2 U' F2 U' R F' U R2 U2 R U2 R' F R' F' R'
7.	5.59	U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' R F' R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U' R' F' U F U2 R' F' U'
8.	4.55	U R' F' R' U' R U2 R2 F2 U R' U' F' U F' U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F'
9.	(3.41)	R' U F R' F R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R U2 F2 R' F' R2 U R U2 R' F' R U'
10.	3.97	U R2 U' R U R F' U F' U F U2 F2 R' F2 R U R' F2 U2 F U' R U R2
11.	5.38	R U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R F' R F R' U2 R' F2 R2 U F' R' U F' U' F
12.	5.01	R2 F2 U' R2 U' R U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' R F' R' F' R' U' F2 U R' U' R' U2


I use Guimond.


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 14, 2009)

i quit for a week


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> i quit for a week



Was that your goal?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

Slash said:


> 2x2 avg12:
> 
> Statistics for 08-14-2009 08:46:26
> 
> ...



Same Scrambles:

1. 5.30
2. 6.65
3. 6.05
4. 5.83
5. 6.16
6. 5.43
7. (4.34)
8. 5.44
9. 6.11
10. 6.83
11. 6.77
12. (7.05)

Average 10/12: 6.06
Nice average for me, Ortega only


----------



## Faz (Aug 14, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> I'm taking a break from cubing for a week



Fixdeded


----------



## joep109 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay first time sub 30 
Statistics for 08-14-2009 14:18:26

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 29.07
Standard Deviation: 2.71
Best Time: 27.02
Worst Time: 34.41
Individual Times:
1.	27.02	D2 R2 D U' B2 D' B F' D2 L2 R D U B2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 B D' U' B F U'
2.	27.90	D2 L F2 L2 R' B D U2 F D' U L' U' F L' B U2 B' F' D2 U L' B2 L' R2
3.	28.52	F D B U B2 R F' D U2 B L' R2 U2 L F' D R F D L' R B U' L2 F2
4.	34.41	U2 B F' L' R' U F U2 B' L F2 D2 U' L2 U B F' D2 R2 F2 D2 U B F R'
5.	27.50	B' D' F L R B' L2 D' L B2 L' R2 U F L' D2 R F' R2 D U2 B U B2 F'



the 34.41 had a G-Perm which i dont know yet, so I had to use 2look.


----------



## Toad (Aug 14, 2009)

Good going there joep109... You're about the same speed I was about a month ago...



joep109 said:


> the 34.41 had a G-Perm which i dont know yet, so I had to use 2look.



G Perms scared me for ages until I found this video which explains them so simply... Give it a go


----------



## Escher (Aug 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Tch, now that would be telling...  Just wait 'til UK open  
And whoa, that's a lot of kick ups. I can do about 5.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 14, 2009)

Gurplex's signature said:


> I QUIT CUBING - August 8th
> last comp is CO.


:confused: why, Brendon?? why??


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2009)

What the ruddy hell:

5x5: 1:31.41

Reduction by 1:07. My previous PB was 1:43.xx.

Edit: This accomplishment deserves you telling me what the event is, Rowan.


----------



## joep109 (Aug 14, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Good going there joep109... You're about the same speed I was about a month ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for that vid, helps me alot!!!

And what's your average now?


----------



## Escher (Aug 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> What the ruddy hell:
> 
> 5x5: 1:31.41
> 
> ...



Wow, that's an amazing time, and amazing reduction.
Maybe I'll tell you later


----------



## Toad (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I haven't done loads of 3x3 stuff in that month, I've got my average to sort of a solid 30 seconds now but I've also learnt 4x4, 5x5, 2x2, pyraminx, and I'm now learning megaminx.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 14, 2009)

joep109 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Good going there joep109... You're about the same speed I was about a month ago...
> ...



Heh, it's funny to click on a random link to a video and find it's your own.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 14, 2009)

Sub-10 solve on video!
=]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRTettL6TSI


----------



## Toad (Aug 14, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> joep109 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Haha well thanks for the video!! It really helped me with my G-Perms and it seems to have helped Joep too =)


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 14, 2009)

PB average of 3/5: 14.92

15.50, 13.76, 17.14, 11.82, 15.49


----------



## Tortin (Aug 14, 2009)

New PB 'minx single and average. 

1:50.90, 1:28.53, 1:45.36 = 1:41.60

Over 10 seconds faster than my former PB average. And PLL skip on the second solve.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2009)

You know, Tortin, even though officially megaminx is held as a mean of 3, you should REALLY start doing averages of 5 instead. That way one good solve (a PB, for instance) won't automatically give you a great average.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 15, 2009)

Best RA of 12: 1:04.07 = 1:08.48, 1:05.84, 1:01.74, 1:03.01, 1:00.88, 1:05.37, 1:04.10, 59.63, (1:11.78), 1:05.83, 1:05.81, (48.81)

OH for 3x3 using blahtimer. xD


----------



## LNZ (Aug 15, 2009)

I solved a floppy cube (1x3x3) in 12 seconds.


----------



## Edam (Aug 15, 2009)

3x3 pb average of 24

Average: 20.94
Standard Deviation: 1.79
Best Time: 16.40
Worst Time: 24.31


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 15, 2009)

First average of 100!
Average: 13.68
Fastest Time: 10.48
Slowest Time: 16.58
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best RA: 12.90


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 15, 2009)

11.00 predicted PLL skip (saw the block and COLL was a commutator cycle (case ZB-T orientation, A permutation). Done while racing Esquimalt and Dakota on ryanheise multiplayer last night.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 16, 2009)

I did Eido's pyracrystal on my own. First solve 24:39.08, I got to two flipped edges at 18 something, and spent forever trying to fix them. Second try 14:21.86. It's pretty fun I'll do some more tonight.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

Yay! Lucky + Average with Roux today!

*1.* 19.81
*2.* 28.88
*3.* _17.18_
*4.* 22.22
*5.* 23.13

Average: 21.72

I usually don't average this good .


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 16, 2009)

Best average of 12: 56.00 = 54.35, (49.80), 1:04.79, 54.15, 51.81, 1:01.92, 54.71, (1:05.19), 56.61, 49.82, 1:00.74, 51.05

using a stupid TI89 program to scramble my 3x3x4.
most algorithms are primitive (I use a lot of (R2 U2)*3)


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 16, 2009)

Got new eastsheen 2x2 today and it dropped my times from about 15 second to about 11.


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2009)

11.92 avg 100 

9.11, 16.34

SD was 1.38


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 16, 2009)

Best average of 12: 49.94 = 51.05, (43.20), 58.29, 48.98, 45.00, 45.80, 49.33, (1:02.21), 49.92, 52.05, 53.74, 45.22

3x3x4 xD after learning a few optimal algs..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 16, 2009)

I was the first to register for Dutch Open 2009  (about an hour after registration started)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2009)

I did an awesome average (which I think is my PB):
stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.69
worst time: 16.79
best avg5: 15.09
best avg12: 15.57
session avg: 15.57
session mean: 15.26

16.03, 16.13, (16.79), 15.42, (10.69), 15.36, 15.79, 14.50, 16.19, 15.12, 15.69, 15.43

also, I only have 3 OLL's left (excl. dot ones)


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 16, 2009)

first sub-25 average of 5 on 3x3x3

25.05, 24.80, (26.30), (21.59), 24.63 = *24.83 *

I carried on the average but it wasn't so good after that >

25.05, 24.80, 26.30, (21.59), 24.63, 27.34, 21.90, (31.72), 30.03, 27.27, 26.27, 31.33 = *26.49*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2009)

4x4 OH - 4:59.40 OP 
My first sub 5


----------



## Meisen (Aug 16, 2009)

First sub 25 average of 12, and also the first average of 12 with no solves above 30 second. This was a rolling average, i probably did between 200 and 300 solves today.

Average: 24.74

Fastest Time: 20.87
Slowest Time: 28.24
Standard Deviation: 01.52

Individual Times:
1) 23.02 R2 F R F' U' D2 F' B' L F2 U2 L2 B2 F' U' L' D' R2 D' L' B L2 U B' D2
2) 23.10 F B' R' L' D' L' B D' L B2 D2 U L B U D' R L' F' D B R2 B D F'
3) (28.24) D' L F' D2 L' B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 L' F' R2 F B' D B2 D' R L' U2 R2
4) 27.49 D2 R2 D' L' R' U L2 B2 L' R' B2 R' D2 B D B' D' B' L B' L' R2 U R' F2
5) 24.55 R F2 D2 F2 U L2 B R F' D L F U' R2 F2 L' D2 U' F B2 D2 L' U' R2 B2
6) 25.28 L' B2 L U2 F' L2 F' R U' R B2 F2 R2 U D F2 U2 F2 B L U2 B2 F U' D
7) 23.62 U2 R F B' L' F R' D B U2 B' D2 L' D' R' F B2 R' D U R B2 F R' U
8) 24.31 D' R D' L' F2 D B' F' U L U R F U' B2 R U2 L' B' F2 D' U F U D
9) (20.87) D B' F' D' B L B U' D2 L F' L' F2 L' U' D2 B' L' R2 U B' U' D F2 R
10) 25.81 L2 R2 D2 F L2 U' B' U' B2 L B2 L' U L U2 D' L2 B F2 U2 D' L2 F2 R' D'
11) 26.60 R' B' D F D U' B2 D' F D2 B2 L R2 F2 R2 F L2 B' F' U L2 U L2 D2 U'
12) 23.62 R B D R' B2 R2 D' R L D2 F R' L' D F2 B D2 R' F' D2 U L' R U' D'


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

New PB average of 12 by 5s and a new single best of 33.04!!!!


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 16, 2009)

hahahaha did it again 32.14!!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 16, 2009)

New pb for 2x2.

4.67	R U2 R' U' F R F' R' U R F U R2 F2 R F R' U2 R2 F' U R' U F U

Edit:

4.45	F U F2 R U' R' U' R F U F U2 F R F2 R' U' R U R2 U' F' U2 R2 U


----------



## mstrlunx (Aug 16, 2009)

i know full pll and oll and i cant get sub 20 easly i need to work on my f2l biggg time. im getting like 21 second avg. lol <------fail.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 10.47
Standard Deviation: 2.41
Best Time: 4.45
Worst Time: 15.65


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yeah!!

PB 5x5 avg 3/5: 1:42.75

1:42.23, 1:43.87, 1:34.78, 1:42.15, 1:55.25


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

~32s average of 24 with Roux.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 16, 2009)

4x4 single 46.83. it was on my mini QJ


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

16.75 Lucky with Roux.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 17, 2009)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Aug 16 18:57:33 EDT 2009 -----

Average: 12.33 sec.

Fastest Time: 10.17
Slowest Time: 13.58
Standard Deviation: 01.12

Individual Times:
1) 10.63 F' R L B' U' F D' U' R F2 U' R F L B2 R2 D U L' R' U' L' B D2 U
2) 11.53 L' F2 L' U B2 F' U R2 U L2 U' R' L D2 U2 F2 D B2 L D' F2 U2 F2 B' L'
3) 12.38 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F L B2 R2 L D' R F R D2 B2 U R' L B2 R' D' R'
4) 12.61 D' B U2 F L' B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' L' B2 U B L F2 B U' R' U2 B' L R
5) 13.23 D' L2 D' R2 D' U B D R2 L' B2 R D R F' U' R' B' R U2 F D' L' D B'
6) 13.08 D R' F' D F' D L F2 R D B' R F U2 F B D2 R2 F' L' F2 D' L' F' L'
7) 10.36 D' L B2 U B2 R' D' R2 B U' B2 L U' L2 D L D2 B' L U R B' R B' D'
8) (13.58) F L B' F U B2 F U L F' D R2 U2 B L' F' U B2 F' U D L D R' U'
9) 13.34 F' R' L B' D B2 F U B R2 B L2 D2 L R' D U2 F2 U D2 R L B R2 L
10) 13.44 F' L2 B2 R' L' F U L2 F2 R F2 U2 L' F U2 R' B' U D R' L2 U' D B R'
11) 12.69 F R2 D' B L2 B U' L' B2 D' U R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F B' U2 R2 L2 F' D F' B
12) (10.17) U2 R L B2 R B2 R D L' R2 F' L2 F' B2 D2 F L2 B U B' F2 U' L2 R U2

PR average! =]

That last scramble was reallllly easy.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2009)

Scramble: B R2 U2 R' D2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 U R' D F D' L2 R' F R' B2 U' B' D' R2 U2

12.92!

I think this is my second best non-lucky single.
Not exactly an x-cross cross either, just preserved pair*s*.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 17, 2009)

almost full OLL in one night. about 10 are missing.. So about 40 OLLs.. And I wasn't only cubing.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 17, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 139/144
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.49
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 12.55
Worst Time: 23.48


----------



## phases (Aug 17, 2009)

Got my RA12 under 2 minutes for first time. 1:54.31, down from 2:34ish

..almost feel silly posting that here. Heh..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 17, 2009)

Everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## dudemanpp (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got a 4x4x4 single solve with double parity and the time was 58.17. It was awesome


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Aug 17, 2009)

really a strange avg but a lot of sub 20 and my PB

Statistics for 08-17-2009 20:23:30

Average: 22.83
Standard Deviation: 3.18
Best Time: 16.38
Worst Time: 26.97
Individual Times:
1.	23.05	B F' D U' F L R' F' U' R' B' D' U B' L' B2 L2 U' F L2 R B L R U'
2.	(16.38)	D L R B D' F' D L2 R D2 U B F' D' L F R' U' B F L R2 D U' L2
3.	(26.97)	L2 D' R2 F2 L' B F L U L F L D' B' R' B' F2 U L R B' F2 D U F2
4.	26.16	F2 U L2 R' U R U' B' F R2 U' L R2 B2 F L R B2 F' L D' R' D' L2 F'
5.	26.44	F2 L F' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' F' L R D U F' L' R U' L B' F' D U2 L' R U
6.	19.55	L2 D U2 B2 F2 R' F' D' B U' F' U2 L2 B2 F' L' D2 U B2 F' U2 F' D' U2 R2
7.	16.94	L' R2 B' L R B U' R2 B F R' U B' F' D' U' L2 D U2 F2 D L B2 F2 U2
8.	22.06	L B' D' U B' R2 D' U R2 B2 F D U' R' D' L' U F L' U2 L B F2 L' R
9.	26.63	B F L' B2 L' R U2 L B R2 B' U2 F L' R2 U2 F2 U2 L D U R2 D U' F2
10.	19.56	B' F R' B F R' D' U' R' B L' B2 D' U2 B' F2 L' R2 B2 L' R2 B' L D' R'
11.	22.61	F2 U' B2 F R D' R' B2 F2 R D' B' U2 B F2 D' B' D2 F' U' L2 U' R2 B' L
12.	25.27	L D' U F2 R F D' B' L2 R' B' L2 R U2 L2 B' F2 L' F' L' B D' F2 R D2


----------



## Shortey (Aug 17, 2009)

YEEES!!!

Best Rolling Average of 5: 19.50! Do I still count as sub-20, if I get sub-20 RA's? i only did 8 solves. =)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 17, 2009)

4x4x4 single PB: 48.98!  Break down was raughly: 10-19-19. Cube: Mefferts.

If anyone interested in the solve, here is the video:


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Cube: Mefferts.



That explains your pb


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Cube: Mefferts.
> ...



Yes.  Basically it is easy to do sub50 with the 4th cube officially.


----------



## keith_emerson (Aug 18, 2009)

3x3x3 PB Avg 12 & Avg 5!!!!!

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 40.04
Standard Deviation: 4.40
Best Time: 32.86
Worst Time: 54.96
Individual Times:
1.	43.39	D' B F D2 U B2 F' L2 R' B' U' F D' U2 L' D' U2 F' R2 B2 F2
2.	40.80	L' R' B2 D L R' D L' R B2 D' R' U' L R B2 F2 U2 L R' B2
3.	38.36	D L R F2 R2 D U2 F2 U B2 F U B F U' F D2 B2 F' L2 R2
4.	42.79	L2 U' B' F' D2 L' R U R D2 F' D' U2 B' F2 U' L R D2 U' B
5.	45.59	D' L D' B' F2 D F D U' R B2 U' L' D U2 L' F D U' B' F2
6.	35.25	U2 L' R' D U L R U F L F D2 L R D' U' B' F L D' F2
7.	54.96	B U B' F R' D2 U B L R' B F2 L2 B2 U B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L
8.	37.76	L' R2 B2 F L2 D B2 L' R2 D' U' L' R B2 D L U B' D L R2
9.	43.43	D2 U2 B D2 L' R B2 U2 F L' R B2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 B D R' B'
10.	43.85	L R2 D R' D' L' R B F' D2 B L' F U R' D2 B R2 B2 U' F
11.	39.85	L' R U R U L' R B L' R' U' R' U' F D U F2 D' U2 R' U'
12.	32.86	L R' D' L B2 L' B2 F2 L B F2 U' R' B F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B L
13.	41.21	B2 D U F' U2 L B' U2 B F' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U L D2 L' D2 U'
14.	35.14	L' R2 D' U2 L R2 D2 U' L R B' F R2 B2 R U2 L2 B' U L R2
15.	37.87	B2 R2 D U' L' R2 F2 D L' R D R B L' B' F' R U' R U' L'
16.	33.34	R2 F' D2 U B L F' D L2 R' U' B' F2 L' D2 U' R B2 D' F2 D2
17.	44.66	R2 B F L2 U' L B F' L2 B2 F L D R' U L2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2
18.	40.48	F D' B2 D' B D' U' L B' F2 L R' F D U2 B' U B2 F2 R F2
19.	39.22	B D2 U B' F L2 R F D' U' B F2 D' U L' U L D' L' R2 U2
20.	37.57	F2 D' B F' D2 U L U F U2 R2 F D U' B' F2 D U' F R' B
21.	38.45	U L R2 B2 L U R' U L' D2 L U F' U' F2 U' L' F' D' B2 D'
22.	41.66	F2 D U2 B F R B' L' D F2 D' L D' R F2 U L R F' U B2
23.	43.97	B D' U B' R' U L' R B' F' L F L' B2 F L2 B' F2 D L2 F'
24.	39.55	B2 F R B' D' F2 L R B R' B F' D' U2 B2 L2 B U L2 D' F2
25.	33.09	B F2 R2 D L' B F2 L' B R2 B L2 U B' L' R' B D2 U L R'
26.	39.19	D' U2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 U' F2 U B' F2 L2 D U2 L' R2 B F U2
27.	35.99	U R' F L' U F2 L' R' B' R2 B' F D2 L' R B2 F2 D' U' B F
28.	37.84	L' R2 D U2 B' L' F' D2 R D U B2 R U L F R2 B2 L2 D' U
29.	40.88	U L' R' D2 U2 L2 R D R F2 U B' L R D' U2 R' D2 U' L2 D'
30.	42.28	F2 L' R F D' F2 L' B' F' L' R D F L2 B2 F' D L2 U2 F2 L

Rolling Avg for 12 -> 38.48
Rolling Avg for 5 -> 35.45

Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

55.92 4x4 solve with PLL parity  (my 3rd fastest solve ever)
I was on the last layer at 46, but my PLL was an M perm


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2009)

M perm? :confused:


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> M perm? :confused:



it looks like a combination of H and Z


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah I see what you mean. I like that case, it's just PLL parity + U perm


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 18, 2009)

i got my first DIY cube. 

just a Type A I

still needs some breaking in.
and lubing.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Ah I see what you mean. I like that case, it's just PLL parity + U perm


yup


----------



## pappas (Aug 18, 2009)

yesterady i got a new 2x2 PB
average of 5:
1. 5.87 (cll)
2. 5.55 (layers)
3. 6.50 (cll)
4. 7.75 (layers)
5. 4.70 (ortega)
Av. 5.95
YAY!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

new 4x4 PB again!!
53.28!!!!
no parity, but I had an awkward OLL and an F perm which I locked up on terribly.
I sense a sub50 soon.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Ah I see what you mean. I like that case, it's just PLL parity + U perm
> ...



It's called W perm. Ask any good sq1-er.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...


 It's called an M perm on Jason Baum's site :/


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



qq and andrew came up with names for all of the parity PLLs before Jason came up with his method.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 18, 2009)

Accomplishment: I've linked http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=226058
to 4 people now 

Real accomplishment: Non-Rolling average of 12: 
Average: 14.92
Standard Deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 12.19
Worst Time: 20.23
Individual Times:
1.	17.14	D2 L2 F' R' D R2 B F2 D2 U B2 D' U' B F U2 L2 B R2 D2 R' B2 F R' B'
2.	17.00	U2 L B' L D' B F2 D U' B2 F' U F' L B F' D' U F' D' U' L2 D2 L B2
3.	12.45	U R2 U2 L2 D2 L' R B' F U' R U R' D' L' R F' L2 R' D U L2 U' R' F
4.	17.05	L R U2 B' F2 L' B' F2 D' U' R2 D' R' D U2 B' L R2 D U L2 R' D' F L'
5.	13.95	D L' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B D2 U L R' B' L' R' F2 R D2 U' F2 D2 B' F2
6.	16.03	L' D' U B' F' L' R2 F' D2 R D2 B' R2 D' B F2 L' B U2 R' B' D' L2 R' U2
7.	14.52	F2 D U L2 R' U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R' U B2 D' U' B2 R2 B' D' R2 D2 L2 D2
8.	(12.19)	B' F R2 D B' F2 D U' B R F' U2 B F' U2 R2 B F' D B D2 B2 F' D U'
9.	12.83	R2 D2 U' L' R B U' L' R2 F' L B' L2 R B' U' F' R' B' F L2 B R2 B2 D
10.	(20.23)	B' D' B2 F' L F' L2 B2 F' D U L2 R2 B R U' R' D' B' L2 B F L' D U2
11.	14.62	L' R F L' R B' F L' R' D2 B' F2 L R2 U' L2 R' B2 L R D B2 U2 L2 D'
12.	13.58	F D U' F2 U' L2 R2 D U2 R' B L' D L' R' B L' D U' B' L B U' L2 D'

Last 5 solves were 13.68 average of 5.

EDIT: I now am officially sub-15:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.73
Standard Deviation: 2.05
Best Time: 8.83
Worst Time: 20.23 (How could I still get a sup-20?)

Which contained a 12.74 average of 5 and a 13.70 average of 12.

46.	8.83	L' R' F2 D2 L2 R D L D2 L D' U B D U R D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 F2


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2009)

Decent 4x4 session:

Average: 49.93
Standard Deviation: 2.81
Best Time: 41.75
Worst Time: 56.20
Individual Times:
53.88, 43.80, 57.59, 46.23, 50.95, (58.05), 49.58, (41.75), 51.20, 56.20, 49.53, 52.48, 51.39, 47.05, 50.94, 48.91, 55.42, 45.95, 46.44


41 had Oll parity.

My 4x4 is too loose.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha, 49.33 sec for 3x3 beginner's method.


----------



## Ewks (Aug 18, 2009)

Total Solves: 50
Total Pops: 0
Average: 17.46 sec.

Fastest Time: 13.39
Slowest Time: 23.89
Standard Deviation: 02.00

Nice average. I'm going for sub-17 by the end of the month.

Average: 16.60 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.00
Slowest Time: 20.28
Standard Deviation: 01.85

Individual Times:
13) 15.05 U' L' D' U2 B2 F2 R L2 B' F2 U2 F U2 L' R B2 D L2 F2 L2 R' D' R F L
14) 16.25 U R2 D' L' D L U' F' B' R' U' L R2 F' R' L F' D' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 U
15) 15.29 U2 F R2 F L' B2 D L2 R2 F2 B' U' F' R B R2 F D L F' U D2 R' U2 D
16) 19.70 R L' B' L2 U' L2 B U L B' D2 R2 D' U2 F D' B D' U2 R' D' U' B' D' U
17) 20.03 F2 L R F2 D' U B2 R' L' U2 L' D L2 F U R' F' R2 D U B' F2 U2 F D'
18) 15.30 L D2 R D B' F2 L2 R' F' L2 B' R' L' D L D' F R' U2 F U' F' B2 D' L'
19) 15.59 R' F' L B' R2 B R' L2 U2 R2 F R2 B R2 D2 B2 U' F U2 L2 R D2 F' R' B2
20) 16.60 B' U2 R' F2 R2 F' B' U L F' L2 F L' B' D' R' U' F U R2 L' B U' R' U'
21) (20.28) F' L2 F' B' R' L' U' R' F R2 D2 U F D F L' B' F R' L2 U R' F' R' U2
22) 15.10 R' D2 U2 R' L' D' R' F L' D2 F' D2 L' F L R2 F2 L2 R U B F L' D' R
23) 17.11 B' R B2 U2 F2 R2 B' F' U' D' F L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 U F2 R' L' U2 R L' B2
24) (15.00) B' L' R F' R D' F' D' U R' D2 R' F' R2 F R' F2 L F' L2 R2 F' U F' D'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 18, 2009)

3 cubes in a row: 42.75 on tape


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 18, 2009)

4x4, sandwich method xD

54.25, 52.75, 50.92, 52.00, 53.70, (1:00.26), 51.29, 52.55, 53.55, 54.72, 51.17, (48.91) ==>52.69

wtf?
unbelievable cubing session for me..

taking an avg5 for 3x3:
24.90, 23.82, 23.72, 22.14, 20.23===>23.23
poop!


----------



## Konsta (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes!  Nice 3x3 avg improvement for me: From 14.24 -> 13.43!
10.44 was PLL skip and some easy starts, but just awesome!
This was RA of 16 solves (13.76avg!) . First 12 was 14.31, next 13.90 -> 13.81 -> 13.69 then 13.43

Average: 13.43
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 10.44
Worst Time: 16.20
Individual Times:
1.	11.93	B' F D U L' R' D' U' B2 F2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 U' F L R U' R2 U' R F U2
2.	13.91	L2 R' B2 F' D' B' L R2 U2 F D L' F' L2 D U B' F' D' B F' D2 U2 B2 F'
3.	12.97	B' L2 R2 B D' U B F2 R F' R D U R2 B' F D2 F' U2 L R' F' D2 F' R2
4.	13.63	R D' U2 L D U' B2 D2 B L' B R' B' U B' F' D U' B2 F' D U L' U' L'
5.	14.75	D2 U R' U2 B F D B2 F2 U R' D B' F D2 U' R' B D' U L' B' F R F'
6.	14.79	B' F2 U2 L U B2 F L D U' B R B F2 R' D' U B D' U2 B L D2 L' R2
7.	13.75	B' R2 D B F2 D' U L' R' B R2 F' L' B F D' U2 F L' R2 F U' L' R' B
8.	(16.20)	D' L2 D L B' L' B2 F2 L' R D2 U F' L U2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B F2 L'
9.	(10.44)	F' R' D U2 B' F' L2 B' F' L R' D2 U' L2 F R B' F2 R D' U2 B F2 R F'
10.	14.09	B D B' F2 L2 B F D' U' B F' D2 U' F D B2 F' L2 D' U2 B L B' L2 D
11.	12.76	B R2 B2 L R' D U' F' R' D' U2 F' D R' D U L2 B' F' L' R2 B' F D2 F
12.	11.67	U' L D2 U' B F2 U' B' R2 D B F2 D' L B F' L B2 D B' L' R B L2 R

It's thundering here(outside), so I don't know when the next black out comes. 

edit: oh, and I used my new main cube, C4Y Purple with bright cubesmith stickers 
edit2: just realized that last 5 were my avg5 PB 12.84! Previous was 13.5x, kinda funny that I beat it with that avg12 too.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 18, 2009)

Ewks said:


> Total Solves: 50
> Total Pops: 0
> Average: 17.46 sec.
> 
> ...



NOO !  Then You will win me!!!


----------



## Ewks (Aug 18, 2009)

@Nowvrill: If I ever get to the sub-17 mark

@Konsta: Don't even dare thinking about getting any faster. I don't stand a chance at Finnish open if you do (well okay you'll beat me anyway if you get sub-15 or even sub-16).


----------



## Konsta (Aug 18, 2009)

Ewks said:


> @Konsta: Don't even dare thinking about getting any faster. I don't stand a chance at Finnish open if you do (well okay you'll beat me anyway if you get sub-15 or even sub-16).



I don't think I will break this PB too soon, mostly because I'm so happy about it. 
And I'll be really happy if I get sub16 in Finnish open. My final time will probably be something like 20.5 or DNF with POPs. 
I'll take the risk and compete with this C4Y cube, even though it POPs quite easily if I'm careless or nervous.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 18, 2009)

Average: 1:21.84
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 1:19.56
Worst Time: 1:28.78

(1:28.78) 1:22.16 1:22.48 (1:19.56) 1:20.88 = 1:21.84

That's a really nice average for a megaminx.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 18, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Scramble: B R2 U2 R' D2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 U R' D F D' L2 R' F R' B2 U' B' D' R2 U2
> 
> 12.92!
> 
> ...



12.34!

THAT is now my second best non-lucky single!

F U2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 U2 B L2 D U' L U'


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 19, 2009)

8.52 OLL skip with Petrus.

R2 L' U' B' D' R L2 D2 B' R' B2 U2 D2 F2 U R U F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F U R2 

F' D2 F2 D
y' L' F L F2
y' L' U L2 F' L'
y' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' 
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

(36HTM)


----------



## dChan (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, my first sub-10, let alone my first non-lucky sub-11 for that matter. The solve was 9.98 seconds.

Scramble(cross on front)
D2 B' L' D' U B' F2 U2 L' D U' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L B' F' R2 U B

Solution
z' U' R' D' x' y L' U' L D y' U R' F2 R 
U2 R' U R 
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U R' U' R F2 R' U R U y' R2 U' R2 U' R2

(57 HTM/5.71 TPS)

I thought for sure I'd break my PB average but I screwed it up with two 17s. I ended up tying my PB average instead. I'm super happy though. I never expected sub-10! I was just solving and when I looked up it was sub-10. Woohoo! 

Statistics for 08-18-2009 23:21:55

Average: 15.06
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 9.98
Worst Time: 17.98
Individual Times:
1.	12.48	R2 U' B' R B' F' U R2 B F R2 U' F2 L2 R F2 D' F2 L2 U B F' R' D' F2
2.	14.46	L' F' D' U L2 B' U2 B F D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U' L' U L' B' D U2 L F' L2
3.	(9.98)	D2 B' L' D' U B' F2 U2 L' D U' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L B' F' R2 U B
4.	15.14	B' F2 D L R' D U2 F L2 R' F L2 R' D U2 L U R' F' L2 R D' U2 B F
5.	15.21	D U F2 L' R D B U' F L B2 F2 U R U' B2 F L' R D' B' F D' L D'
6.	14.85	D2 U L' D' U2 R' B' L R2 D2 L' B F' D' R U' R' F2 D' R U' L' B2 F L
7.	15.45	D R' F D B' F2 L2 R' D R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B U2 B L R U2 R' F R D'
8.	(17.98)	L' R D2 B' F R2 F L2 D2 B F' L R2 D F' U B' F' L B L B2 U2 F L'
9.	17.32	B' D' U L2 R D' R' B' F2 D U2 R' U' R' B2 F R' B' D2 R' D2 B' R' D U'
10.	16.45	F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U B' F2 U2 L D U' F2 R D' U R D F' U L B' F2 D U'
11.	14.85	R2 D' U2 B F D' U' F L' B2 F2 D' B L2 R D2 U2 B2 F' R U R2 F2 L' R
12.	14.41	B F D' R' D2 U2 L R D R2 B2 L' R' F2 R' B' F L2 D' L D' U' L R2 U'


----------



## V-te (Aug 19, 2009)

Sub 5 second 2x2! 4.98 =) With LL Skip. hehe.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 19, 2009)

Average: 5.30
Standard Deviation: 0.28
Best Time: 4.66
Worst Time: 6.17
Individual Times:
1.	(4.66)	u l b' R U L' R B U L' U R' B L R U' R B L' B R B U' B' L'
2.	5.70	l r U L' B' L' B U' B L' R B' L R' B R' L U' L' R B U' L B' U'
3.	5.14	u l B R L' U L B L' U R U' R U' L' B R' B L B' L U R B' R
4.	(6.17)	u' l' r b' B' U R' U' L R U L' R' B L' R B' L' B' L U L R' U B
5.	5.06	u l b' B U B' R' B' R' L' U' L' B' L' R' B' R B' R B U B' L' B' L'

Non-rolling, non-lucky


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 19, 2009)

Average: 15.51
Standard Deviation: 0.24
Best Time: 14.45
Worst Time: 20.78
Individual Times:
1.	15.72	U' L' F D B' F U F' L R' B F2 R D U F R2 U B' F2
2.	15.64	B2 D' R' U F U' R' B D R D U' F' D' U B' F D F' U'
3.	15.17	L' R D' U F R D U' L R' D2 B' F' D F' L' U2 L D' L
4.	(14.45)	L2 R' B F2 L R' D' U2 F L' R B2 F' D B F U' B2 U' F2
5.	(20.78)	B2 U' F' L2 B F D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F U2 L' R2 D2 B' F


EDIT: 
Average: 15.17
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 14.45
Worst Time: 20.78
Individual Times:
1.	15.64	B2 D' R' U F U' R' B D R D U' F' D' U B' F D F' U'
2.	15.17	L' R D' U F R D U' L R' D2 B' F' D F' L' U2 L D' L
3.	(14.45)	L2 R' B F2 L R' D' U2 F L' R B2 F' D B F U' B2 U' F2
4.	(20.78)	B2 U' F' L2 B F D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F U2 L' R2 D2 B' F
5.	14.70	U' F' U L R2 F2 L' R B F2 L2 B' F' U2 B2 F R B2 F L'

Non-rolling, non-lucky


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 19, 2009)

4x4 Average

Average: *59.52*
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 54.72
Worst Time: 1:05.98
Individual Times:
1.	56.59	
2.	1:00.64	
3.	59.12	
4.	59.56	
5.	58.30	
6.	1:01.92	
7.	(54.72)
8. 59.67	
9.	1:02.75	
10.	(1:05.98)	
11.	56.58	
12.	1:00.03	

First sub 1 average


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 19, 2009)

When I saw the 59.52 average, I was afraid it was Megaminx


----------



## Konsta (Aug 19, 2009)

Another cubing day with 3x3 and PB:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.26
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 11.39
Worst Time: 18.79+
Individual Times:

14.02, 14.68, 11.98, 14.85, 14.07, 18.28, 16.83, 14.53, 15.32, 16.35, 16.93, 14.67, 15.87, 14.05, 15.20, 15.28, 14.41, 16.19, 14.23, 16.99, 15.38, 17.27, 17.10, 15.80, 13.03, 15.64, 16.66, 14.78, 14.60, 13.91, 17.25, 15.74, 17.30, 15.40, 14.07, 17.25, 16.04, 15.28, 12.53, 15.97, 16.33, 14.71, 15.13, 17.15, 16.33, 14.37, (11.39), 17.54, 12.62, 14.55, 14.32, 15.47, 17.23, 13.13, 13.42, 15.09, 14.97, 18.65, 15.87, 15.06, 13.37, 14.08, 14.05, (18.79+), 15.81, 17.17, 15.56, 15.24, 15.77, 15.01, 14.89, 14.22, 18.47, 14.10, 14.44, 13.70, 15.72, 14.14, 17.31, 14.02, 16.92, 14.19, 14.50, 15.91, 13.96, 14.77, 12.99, 12.61, 16.07, 14.84, 16.79, 16.06, 13.40, 16.99, 18.42, 14.80, 15.98, 15.66, 12.25, 13.60

These were my first 100 solves today, no warm-ups. The start was pretty good.


----------



## Escher (Aug 19, 2009)

4x4 

Average: 58.95
Standard Deviation: 3.46
Best Time: 47.63
Worst Time: 1:05.93
Individual Times:
1. 59.41 Fw2 F L' Fw Rw' Uw Rw2 U Rw2 F R' B Fw F L' F2 D U2 Fw' U' L U Rw U' F2 D Uw U' F2 R2 Fw2 U Rw' B Fw2 F L' Rw R' U2
2. 57.64 Rw' Uw' L U2 B' R2 D Uw' Fw Uw' Fw Uw L2 D2 Uw B' R2 D' Uw' U2 L2 R U Rw2 D' Uw' B F' L' Rw' R' U' F' L2 U' Rw2 B L' Rw2 R
3. 56.76 Uw' U B2 F' Rw2 U2 B2 Fw F' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Fw U' L Rw R2 B Fw F' L Rw' R' Fw Uw2 U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R' D' B D' Fw' D Uw' U Rw'
4. 58.38 L' Rw' U2 L Uw B' Fw2 R' F Uw' U' F R D B F2 Uw U R2 Fw F R' B2 Rw2 Uw' Fw F U F L2 B2 Fw' F L' D L' D Uw2 U2 L
5. 1:03.82 D' B2 Fw2 F D2 F Rw' R2 D2 U R2 D2 Rw D' B2 Fw F2 D' Fw F' D Uw2 U L2 Rw F2 D2 Uw2 U L Rw2 Uw' Fw' D2 Uw2 U' L2 B2 Fw2 F
6. 52.52 B Fw L' R' U2 Fw2 D' U2 R U' R' B' Uw2 U' B L2 U2 Fw2 U' Rw B2 Fw' F L2 Uw B' Fw D2 Uw2 U' F D Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 R Uw' U2 R'
7. 56.43 D U' L B' Fw2 D2 Rw2 R Uw' B Fw U Fw2 L2 Fw2 R' U2 B F2 L' F2 Uw2 Fw R' D' Uw' U Rw2 B L' R2 Fw Uw2 B F U2 L2 Rw2 F Rw2
8. 1:03.82 D' Rw B' Fw D B2 Fw2 Uw B2 D2 Rw' U L D' Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 R2 B2 U' B' R B' R2 U R' B2 U2 B' R' F' R D Uw U L Fw2 Rw R2
9. 1:02.97 U L2 F2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw' U' B2 L' Rw R' B2 Fw2 F' D' L2 R2 D Uw' U L2 Fw Uw2 U2 L' Fw' U' F2 R' Fw' F' Uw' U Rw U' R2 F D' Uw
10. (1:05.93) D2 F L' Rw' D' U' R2 Uw' R2 Uw' B' Fw' F R D Uw L2 B' L' Rw2 R' D Uw2 U2 R F' Rw F L' B' L Rw2 R2 Uw R2 B Uw U' Fw2 Rw2
11. 57.79 R2 U' R2 B' L2 R2 F' L' Rw' R' F U L Rw R F U' Rw' R Fw2 D' Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 F D2 Uw U B Fw2 F' D' U B D' R2 D' Uw' L2
12. (47.63) D2 L2 Rw' R' Uw2 U B2 L2 Rw' D R' D B2 Rw2 Uw2 L D2 Fw' L2 Rw B' Uw' B' Fw L' U' B' Fw2 D Uw' U2 F' R2 B' F' Uw R2 F' R' Fw

Best RA of 5 in that:

Average: 57.19
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 52.52
Worst Time: 1:03.82
Individual Times:
1. 56.76 
2. 58.38 
3. (1:03.82) 
4. (52.52) 
5. 56.43 

And a new single Personal Best of 47.63 seconds 
I swear yesterday I was sup 1:05...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice one Rowan, keep it up! 

4x4x4 single: 35.82

comment: sub-20 reduction . I skipped one centre, and solved a few edges unintentionally. The 3x3x3 part was a bit slow to be fair.

EDIT 1: 4x4x4 single: 41.40 with double parity, full step  (i.e. I used 4 algorithms for the last layer)

EDIT 2: 4x4x4 single: 38.77 with PLL parity, full step  (i.e. I used 3 algorithms for the last layer)

EDIT 3: 4x4x4 RA of 12: 44.11 

Individual times:

1) 43.66 u' B2 r l' b2 D' f2 b L2 l2 f' U2 D' B2 U' F U l2 U2 L B2 U' r2 F b U' D2 f r R B' r2 l' d2 l' f' d F2 r' d
2) (38.22) f2 r d' b f' d L' R D' F' L2 F r L2 F' d2 L2 b2 u' D L' r2 u2 F' R' b D' R l' B2 r b U2 f' l B' l' R' u f
3) 39.52 f' F2 d' L f r f l2 F2 B' L r2 b2 B' D2 B2 d2 F' l' d2 f2 b2 D d' f' d F f2 D F' B d2 U' R f' r2 R' d l' U2
4) 44.69 U2 L U2 F2 R' D2 F U2 d B2 l' D2 u b d' r' b2 B u2 U2 b D u2 B' l d2 u2 l f2 F2 U2 L r' b u' b2 R f' D' l
5) (51.32) F' U' B' R2 d b f r' d' U2 F2 l' f2 R D' B2 U u' L' r' F B' l2 F2 L' D' F U2 f2 D2 u B' F' r2 L' D' U2 r' u r'
6) 41.80 B' L' F2 L' l2 u B' l2 b l' u2 D r' U' F' r2 f' b U R l B' b d2 R2 r f' F2 u L F' D2 b2 B u d b r2 u F2
7) 41.40 b2 F2 R U L2 f2 d2 B' b l2 L2 u2 F' l2 b2 D2 l F u B' f l' R' U' b2 U L2 r' F' r2 B F D2 r' d2 D2 l' U' D' F'
8) 50.29 B' D r' f R' L2 D2 u L2 D' l2 u2 b2 L' D B' r B2 d' F' U' F' u d' r2 B2 D2 R2 D' F' b2 L2 u b B R2 l d' L2 d'
9) 46.89 b2 r b2 D F' b D2 R' f' b u2 l D l d' U2 L2 b B D' b2 F' d U' r u f2 r2 D2 l' b2 D' r2 L2 F l D2 f2 u2 L2
10) 47.42 L2 u2 R2 l2 f2 F2 L R' U2 R' r2 f2 B2 u b D' F2 l2 u2 l' r F' f D' F2 f L' r2 F' r u d2 b B' D' R B2 u b L2
11) 46.67 D2 r' U2 l B' D' U f b2 U' f' B d' b l r' F U L l' f' l r2 U2 B R' F R2 L' b2 f' D2 B' l B u' B d U f2
12) 38.77 r L2 d f l r B' R L2 d u2 B' R2 F U b f l2 B D' B' U' b2 B2 D2 R2 F' u2 d2 L b f2 u2 d' r B l2 r' b d'

Comment: 7 sub 45s, 3 sub 40s, 2 sup 50s (). I think I didn't have that many OLL parities in this average (maybe I did, I can't remember...)

Tip: For the E perm, I use: (L2' U' L U) y' (L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L) y (L' U L2) I like this alg more than the common ones because it's more reliable. (Fanwuq discovered the algorithm and I modified it so that it's more finger-tricky). For righties: (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R') y' (R U' R2')

Now to catch up with Feliks on the 5x5x5... or something else...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 19, 2009)

13.91 single solve 

Non-lucky but very easy (aren't they all? )


----------



## Shortey (Aug 19, 2009)

I finally understood most of M2! =D Just need a couple of days, and I'll be BLD-ing my ass off. =)

Just one question, if you get sub-20 RA's, are you still sub-20?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 19, 2009)

I managed 6+ tps on an absolutely trash algorithm:

U2 R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U R2' U R2

2.46/15~6.1 tps


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 20, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.58
Standard Deviation: 2.46
Best Time: 14.97
Worst Time: 25.19
Best RA of 5: 17.60
Best RA of 12: 18.72

First Sub-20 average of 50, next goal, Sub-20 average of 100. I seem to be on a roll this evening. Hopefully I'll stay this consistent under 20 =)


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

Konsta said:


> It's thundering here(outside)



REALLY?


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 20, 2009)

Morten said:


> I finally understood most of M2! =D Just need a couple of days, and I'll be BLD-ing my ass off. =)
> 
> *Just one question, if you get sub-20 RA's, are you still sub-20?*



That is your decision. Personally, I use average of 50s to know what my average time is.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 20, 2009)

NEW P.B. *42.74* AVERAGE OF 12!!!


----------



## Konsta (Aug 20, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > It's thundering here(outside)
> ...


Yes?
Well not anymore.


----------



## keith_emerson (Aug 20, 2009)

3x3x3 Avg of 5 PB!!!!

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 33.28
Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 29.57
Worst Time: 35.50
Individual Times:
1.	35.50	D2 U' B' L' R D' R D B F2 D2 U' L2 B' F D U B' F' R' D2
2.	33.20	F' L2 D2 L' B' F2 D U F2 U' F' L' B2 R' D B' D2 U B F' D'
3.	32.66	L' D' L' U' B' F' D2 U B F2 U2 R D R' U F D U F U2 R
4.	35.49	B R U2 L2 R2 B F' U' R D' B2 F' D B F D' B' F2 D2 L' U
5.	29.57	L R F D2 U2 B F2 L U' B' F D' F' R D U' L' F' U' F2 U2


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

Konsta said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



*Resists facepalm, and instead using the Bold button.*


----------



## Konsta (Aug 20, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...


Yes, I was only pointing it out that it wasn't just me, but actual storm outside.
You know, like me being on fire making incredible times beating records and stuff


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 20, 2009)

New PB! Hooray! Sub 20! 18.69! Oh Yeah!


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 20, 2009)

Average: 22.76
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 19.24
Worst Time: 26.66
Individual Times:
1.	(19.24)	B F R2 D U' R D2 U2 B L R' D' L R B2 U L' R2 B' F D L U B' F'
2.	22.99	R D' U F2 L R B2 U B' D' U2 R' B F' R2 D U' B F' L2 B' L2 R' B' U2
3.	25.50	B2 U' B D U' F' D F' D U' L' D' U2 L' U2 L U2 B2 F U' R B2 L' R2 F'
4.	20.37	U' F D B' D U B2 L B F2 U2 B2 F2 L B L2 D' L2 B U' B2 D' B2 F' L'
5.	24.91	U2 F D' U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' L R F' L F D U' B F' L2 F2 L D' B F' L'
6.	19.76	D B L' B D U' B F2 L R' U B2 D U' R2 D' U2 B F2 R' D' U' B D2 L2
7.	(26.66)	L' R B' F' D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 B' F' U' R' F D2 U2 B' F2 D' U2 B F
8.	24.43	U' L' R D2 U B2 F2 L2 R' B' U2 B F' U' B' R D F' R' B' D' U2 B2 D R'
9.	20.96	D F' R D' U' B U2 R2 U' F D U' R B2 F2 D U2 F2 L F D L2 R F D
10.	24.19	R2 D R F' R2 U' L' U B' F2 D2 U' R U F D U' R' U' F' L D R2 D' U2
11.	22.98	B F' L U2 B2 F2 R' D' R' U2 B L' U' B D2 U B L' B' L U2 B2 D U R'
12.	21.51	R2 F2 D' L B R D' R' B F' L2 R' F D2 F U2 B2 L2 R B2 F2 L R B2 F2

New pb average of 12! And to start off my session, a sub-20.

Edit:

25.	17.31	L2 R' B2 F' L2 R D2 U2 R' D U2 L' F2 L' B L2 F U' B' D' U' L2 D L2 F2

I think my second or third best time ever. And full step.

Edit2: 

Finished out the average of 50, and got:
Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.72
Standard Deviation: 3.78
Best Time: 17.31
Worst Time: 36.89

That means I am sub-25. Yay!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 20, 2009)

Average: 0.79
Standard Deviation: 0.03
Best Time: 0.72
Worst Time: 1.31
Individual Times:
0.77, 0.81, 0.77, (1.31), 0.78, 0.78, 0.88, (0.72), 0.78, 0.78, 0.81, 0.78

Not a good average but considering I bit one of my finger nails too far and it refuses to stop hurting, I thought it was ok


----------



## qqwref (Aug 20, 2009)

You're getting pretty fast at... what puzzle IS that, Patrick? 2x2? 3x3? Clock? Pyraminx? Square-1? It better not be 4x4... kidding, I know it's magic, don't facepalm me


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> kidding, I know it's magic, don't facepalm me



I was just about to. Until I read that, hahaha


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, on fire today! Lovin my ZZ blockbuilding 

25.02, 26.84, 24.52, 29.88, 28.22, 31.64, 27.58, (*20.71*), 21.93, 25.64, 27.04, (*32.71*)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.71
worst time: 32.71
best avg5: 24.87 (new PB)
best avg12: 26.83 (new PB)
session avg: 26.83
session mean: 26.81
standard dev: 3.58076 (13.4%)

-- courtesy of qqtimer 

EDIT: *17.45* ... new PB (pll-skip)     

EDIT2:
28.38, 30.17, 30.04, 22.62, (*31.06*), 25.54, 28.44, 25.97, 23.93, 26.88, (*17.45*), 23.83
best time: 17.45
best avg5: 24.58
best avg12: 26.58
standard dev: 3.87292 (14.8%)

... think my times are finally sig worthy 



EDIT3: Sub-30 avg of 100 yay 

25.02, 26.84, 24.52, 29.88, 28.22, 31.64, 27.58, 20.71, 21.93, 25.64, 27.04, 32.71, 29.27, 21.07, 30.57, 32.58, 33.41, 23.77, 30.34, 36.18, 28.38, 30.17, 30.04, 22.62, 31.06, 25.54, 28.44, 25.97, 23.93, 26.88, (*17.45*), 23.83, (*37.72*), 36.75, DNF(31.53), 30.73, 28.49, 27.04, 31.50, 29.73, 26.87, 29.76, 25.95, 26.11, 27.79, 19.99, 25.34, 29.89, 25.52, 25.39, 27.96, 22.83, 27.78, 30.02, 25.84, 23.55, 28.03, 33.74, 26.30, 28.26, 35.50, 27.60, 35.21, 27.05, 24.35, 30.94, 24.90, 27.41, 28.28, 24.02, 23.61, 20.85, 31.72, 25.66, 25.33, 28.95, 29.72, 25.45, 31.07, 29.65, 34.79, 28.33, 31.75, 25.68, 29.41, 27.68, 24.06, 26.90, 37.49, 29.87, 33.44, 30.86, 30.30, 27.88, 26.63, 28.79, 29.47, 35.10, 31.59, 24.45, 30.61

number of times: 100/101
best time: 17.45
worst time: 37.72
best avg5: 24.43
best avg12: 26.15
best avg100: 28.23
session avg: 28.25
session mean: 28.14
standard dev: 3.92861 (14.0%)


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 20, 2009)

First ever Sub-20 Average!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(25.71), 20.42, 18.42, 18.65, (17.54) = 19.16

Done with my new type C cube I just assembled today. This was my 3rd 3 of 5 average with it.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 20, 2009)

Ewks said:


> @Nowvrill: If I ever get to the sub-17 mark
> 
> I usually average 18-19 sec. Mostly 19.
> 
> ...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Ewks said:
> 
> 
> > @Nowvrill: If I ever get to the sub-17 mark
> ...


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> First ever Sub-20 Average!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (25.71), 20.42, 18.42, 18.65, (17.54) = 19.16
> 
> Done with my new type C cube I just assembled today. This was my 3rd 3 of 5 average with it.



Nice avg ... go the type C


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 21, 2009)

finally! sub-2mins 4x4 single and a new 3 of 5 average PB

2.10.70 : (2.41.61) 2.16.38 2.01.81 2.13.91 (1.56.32)

now the question is how could i keep all solves sub 2.20...?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

10:56 5x5 OH. Still really slow


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 21, 2009)

hmm, I solved a megaminx on my own a couple days ago. The LL is insane, it took me days to finally figure out.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did my first solve on my new stackmat timer that arrived today. 46.02 quite a bad time for me but still.

Cheers Speedstacks NZ


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

This session was just epic.

Average: 1:26.40
Standard Deviation: 4.82
Best Time: 1:08.34
Worst Time: 1:36.75
Individual Times:
1.	(1:36.75)
2.	1:19.00
3.	1:26.70
4.	1:24.47
5.	1:29.62
6.	1:27.28
7.	1:24.45
8.	1:18.48
9.	1:32.25
10.	1:27.64
11.	(1:08.34)
12.	1:34.14

The 1:08.34 was non-lucky. I will get sub-60.

Last 5 were for the weekly comp.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> This session was just epic.
> 
> Average: 1:26.40
> Standard Deviation: 4.82
> ...



What cube were you using?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Megaminx.


----------



## Haste_cube (Aug 21, 2009)

sub 20 avg with ROUX!!!!!
It's my first time sub 20 without any skip!!!
1. 17.82
2. 19.50
3. 21.17
4. 16.34
5. 19.29


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

Did some jfly 2x2.

Best avg5: 2.36 ((3.93), 2.59, 3.38, (0.42), 1.12)
Best avg12: 3.20 (2.54, 3.44, (4.82), 3.32, (0.15), 3.26, 4.52, 3.34, 3.90, 1.72, 1.97, 3.94)
Mean of 100: 4.43 (could be better, had a lot of mistakes)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm finally back in the top15 for tesselate drill marathon  I was stuck at 16th for a few months.

http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,gt,u2pk3p_$bW,d_3k_4dcnyzxd_g/watch?u=1550


----------



## brunson (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy cow, girl. I was watching the replay and thought it was in fast forward until I looked at the timer.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> When I saw the 59.52 average, I was afraid it was Megaminx



Haha! no, I'm not _that_ good  
Getting closer though


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'm finally back in the top15 for tesselate drill marathon  I was stuck at 16th for a few months.
> 
> http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,gt,u2pk3p_$bW,d_3k_4dcnyzxd_g/watch?u=1550



I saw Sa96...
_Has she finally got sub-50 on 4x4?_

But this is an awesome way to celebrate your 1000th too! 

EDIT: 13.84 non-rolling avg5


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'm finally back in the top15 for tesselate drill marathon  I was stuck at 16th for a few months.
> 
> http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,gt,u2pk3p_$bW,d_3k_4dcnyzxd_g/watch?u=1550



1000th post! Congrats


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I'm finally back in the top15 for tesselate drill marathon  I was stuck at 16th for a few months.
> ...


 I tried to  I did have a 57.xx with DP... good enough?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.461
worst time: 5.432
best avg5: 2.553
best avg12: 2.991
session avg: 2.991
session mean: 3.067

Step 4 of roux.
qqtimer is the best EVAH!!!


----------



## Escher (Aug 22, 2009)

Holy crap.
3 cube relay: 36.78

scrambles:
1) R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U L B F R2 F R D2 B' F2 L2 D B L' R2 F U2 L' F'
2) B' D2 R B' F' D L' B' F' D2 L' D' B' D' B2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' L2 F L2 R B
3) B F' R' B2 D2 U L2 F L R' D2 L D L' R' B2 F' L2 R U' L2 F' L2 F' U

First scramble is nice for cross on D

Rough splits were 10-12-14


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

Escher said:


> Holy crap.
> 3 cube relay: 36.78
> 
> scrambles:
> ...


Lol, 9.82 on the first one 

EDIT: Why does nobody post here? I have to edit to avoid double post :fp

13.88, 14.60, 14.09, 10.24, 11.12 = 13.03 average of 5.

I love ZB.
I love qqTimer.
I double-love this average. 

EDIT2: Forgot to say, non-rolling


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 22, 2009)

After about 7 hours with my pyraminx, I average around 17, with a 6.80 pb. I like this puzzle.


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 22, 2009)

I bear my personal goal of getting a sub-24 avg of 5 on the 3x3 today.

Average: 23.24
Standard Deviation: 0.26
Best Time: 20.70
Worst Time: 26.94
Individual Times:
1.	23.40	F2 U R B U L2 R U' L2 R B D' L2 F2 U' L R B2 U' L2 R' U2 B' L2 F2
2.	(20.70)	L R2 D' U' F' L R2 D' B F L2 R F' L2 F D2 R2 B F' R2 B F R' D' U'
3.	(26.94)	D2 U' L' R B F2 R' D U2 B F' L R' U2 L' D' L U B D' U L R2 B2 D2
4.	23.45	R2 B' D L2 R' B2 F2 D' U L R D B D2 U2 R B' F' L B' D' U2 B2 F' R2
5.	22.88	B2 F L' R B' L' U2 R D2 U2 F U L R2 B L' D2 U F2 U2 L' U L2 R' F'

What is cool, is that I have not been practicing much lately and I got a personal best, so I am thinking I can get sub-21 very soon if I practice hard.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2009)

9.42 on the first scramble, Rowan  I haven't cubed in a week really, either.

Actual accomplishment: got 5 As in my AS exams. Maths, further maths, biology and physics (and general studies)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy... Are you applying for Oxbridge?

EDIT: 4x4x4 single: 37.49 with PLL parity


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2009)

Avg of 5 PB - 12.86
Avg of 12 PB - 13.94



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROUX


----------



## Tortin (Aug 23, 2009)

1:26.65 on 'minx. And sub-100 mean of 3. 1:40.03, 1:49.71, 1:26.65 = 1:38.80. =]

EDIT: Got a 1:38.03 after this, which lowered it to 1:38.13.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 23, 2009)

4.11 2x2 average of 12. 

Sub 4 soon.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2009)

Anthony said:


> 4.11 2x2 average of 12.
> 
> Sub 4 soon.



I'm gonna learn CLL, but it's looks like a tougher challenge than 3x3x3 OLL because of recognition!

I look into blah's thread went I start learning.

Congrats too, can't wait for sub-4. 
What was the best average of 5 in those 12?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 23, 2009)

1:27.73, 1:17.60, 1:17.39(P), 1:24.75, 1:37.40(P), 1:28.64, 1:48.08(O), 1:24.17(O), 1:21.70, 1:28.92(O), 1:29.09(P), 1:23.80(OP) ==> 1:26.66

4x4, reduction?

random 1 pairing owns. 1:17.60 was N perm X.X and 1:48.08 was U perm.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 23, 2009)

I know 2 subsets of ZBLL now, T and H.

H is a bit rusty though.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I'm gonna learn CLL, but it's looks like a tougher challenge than 3x3x3 OLL because of recognition!



The recognition's not any harder. It's just different


----------



## Tortin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sub-2 for 5x5.  Finally. xD

1:47.29, 2:04.64, 1:58.85, 2:03.58, 1:56.39 = 1:59.61


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 23, 2009)

YAY!!!

Official: 3x3 sub-20, 5x5 sub-3.

Also, I'm getting closer the constant sub-3 on master magic. The following video is the best 5 out of 50-100 solves.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 23, 2009)

YES!!

13.56 on 3x3. PLL Skipped. =D

YES!!
2 Sub 20 Averages in 2 days. =)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Holy... Are you applying for Oxbridge?
> 
> EDIT: 4x4x4 single: 37.49 with PLL parity




Pah, no. I can't go to one of them anyway due to me not taking a language at GCSE. Even if I could, I wouldn't want to. It won't stop my school from pushing me to apply for the one I can apply for though 

Out of interest, how did anyone else do in their A(S) exams?


----------



## Escher (Aug 23, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Pah, no. I can't go to one of them anyway due to me not taking a language at GCSE. Even if I could, I wouldn't want to. It won't stop my school from pushing me to apply for the one I can apply for though
> 
> Out of interest, how did anyone else do in their A(S) exams?



Nice marks, Simon, I guess SQ-1 didn't distract you from revision too much
The one you could apply for is Cambridge I'm guessing? 

My girlfriend did amazingly, straight A's and 100% overall in Theatre Studies.
I on the other hand didn't, they don't really deserve being put in the accomplishment thread 
But hey, I got 100% in 2 out of 3 General Studies A2 modules.

EDIT:

Hello, sub 11.

Average: 10.87
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 9.17
Worst Time: 12.18
Individual Times:
1. 11.37 U R' U R2 F' R' U F R F R F2 R' F R' U F'
2. (9.17) U2 L' R2 B' F D U L F2 U2 L2 R' B' F' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U' B' F' L2 R' D2
3. 11.50 L R' F2 D' L' F R' D2 U F D' U' L2 B L' R B D' U' B2 L F U' R F2
4. (12.18) L' R2 B2 F2 R2 B' R D2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F' L' D' U R2 B' F2 L' R F' L2 U2
5. 9.25 B2 R2 D' L' D' U2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 L2 R U2 L' R' B L' R2 F2 D R D F L2
6. 10.28 R2 B' F' R' F2 R' B2 D' R' D2 R' U L R B L' R' D2 U R F2 R2 U L2 F2
7. 11.58 D' L2 U' L' F2 L2 R' B L' B' F' U' F' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L B D' L2 R' D'
8. 10.36 L2 R B2 L' R B F2 U B R B F' L' D2 L2 U L2 B2 F' U2 B2 D' F2 D U'
9. 11.08 L2 B2 D' F' D L' F' R U' B' F U2 B2 R D' B2 F' U2 L' R' B' F2 U2 R U2
10. 10.67 R D U' L2 B' F L' F' L' R U L2 R2 U R D L2 D2 U R' U' R D' U' F2
11. 11.75 F2 L R2 B2 D U2 R' B2 F' D' U' L B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B D' R' F2 D' U' R' U2
12. 10.90 U L' U B F U' L B D' U' L2 R2 D' U B F2 U2 F' U2 R B2 L R F2 D2

I'm sorry the first is a 17 move 2x2 scramble: I left the cube scrambled last night, then turned on CCT and timed it, without realising that CCT was on 2x2 mode (and I was messing around with the length of the scrambles to see how much it affected it). 
It should be made clear that this is non rolling, and the first 12 solves of the day
9.17 was a PLL skip, 9.25 was non lucky (EOLL and T perm)

EDIT2: And I got post no. 5555


----------



## LNZ (Aug 23, 2009)

I got 8:40 on the 5x5 cube, which is 1:00 faster than before. I think I can actually get down to about 5:00 on this cube in the long term.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 4.11 2x2 average of 12.
> ...



The average was sub 4 until the last few solves. I got a 10 and a 5.93. :/
I think the best average of 5 was 3.5 or so.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally got my first sub 25 average of 100. And I thikn i forgot to post this but also finally got sub 20 and memorized all plls.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 23, 2009)

I can now officially say I'm a sub-20 solver. I've gotten quite a few sub-20 RA12s, and got a 18.81 today.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 23, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> I can now officially say I'm a sub-20 solver. I've gotten quite a few sub-20 RA12s, and got a 18.81 today.


Well done. But most of us use a different definition of "official."


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > I can now officially say I'm a sub-20 solver. I've gotten quite a few sub-20 RA12s, and got a 18.81 today.
> ...



Maybe someday when there's a competition around close, I'll go. Then *pause*, and only *pause* then, I'll truly be an official sub-20-man.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes! Finally! Sub-13 RA...of 5, sadly.

11.88, 11.81, 15.19, 14.57, 12.25 = 12.90. Two fail solves in the middle, sadly.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 24, 2009)

> 3:58:18 PM lgarron: Also, 13.95 avg12
> 3:58:22 PM lgarron: I need to practice.
> ...
> 4:11:53 PM lgarron: 12.47 avg12: 12.92, 11.32, 13.89, 10.00, 12.97, (13.90), 12.36, 13.43, 12.83, (9.13), 11.84, 13.11


Really, I thought I was incapable of sub-13.
Maybe I should buy some Pam for all my cubes.


13.	10.00	D U2 R' B' F U' B D U' F L2 R B F' R2 D B F' U2 L2 F' L F L D'
19.	9.13	L' U' L2 R D L2 R2 D L' R2 D U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D' L2 R D' U' L2 B2 F2 D'


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 24, 2009)

53.64 4x4 average of 12


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2009)

FIRST EVER SUB TEN WITH AN LL SKIPPPPP!!!!!~
O_O
9.41


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Aug 24, 2009)

Offical sub 14! 13.68 I think


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 24, 2009)

Pyraminx avg of 12:

6.55, (5.51), 6.63, 8.59, 6.03, 7.61, 7.98, 5.86, (9.00), 6.55, 5.80, 6.47

= 6.81 

Previous PB was 7.03.

This is good, I use LBL BTW.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Pyraminx avg of 12:
> 
> 6.55, (5.51), 6.63, 8.59, 6.03, 7.61, 7.98, 5.86, (9.00), 6.55, 5.80, 6.47
> 
> ...


Woah, nice! Must.. Catch... Up....


----------



## CubeX (Aug 24, 2009)

*FIRST Sub-20!*

Hey everyone!

I just want to say that this is the first time i have ever gotten a sub-20...

the time was 19.21 sec!

I accidently quited the scrambler, and i lost the scramble...

I am so happy that i have progressed.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 24, 2009)

CubeX said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just want to say that this is the first time i have ever gotten a sub-20...
> 
> ...



CubexCuber 

Good job, what do you average?


----------



## Edam (Aug 24, 2009)

new 5x5 pb single 2:30.99


----------



## mande (Aug 24, 2009)

3x3x3 19.79 avg of 12.
This is my first sub 20 average of 12,it feels so great.

EDIT: 19.34 average of 12
That too with only 3 sup 20s.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2009)

Seems like its been a while since I've accomplished anything. But here it is:

(9:10:41 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 8.547, 9.078, 8.562, 8.328, 9.005, 8.579, *(6.953)*, 8.5, (9.156), 8.86, 9.011, 8.266
(9:10:42 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's *Average: 8.66*, Best Time: 6.95 Worst Time: 9.15

computer clock. this is UWR avg (pretty sure), I have no idea what single is.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 25, 2009)

New PB on 7x7: 5:37.75

Breakdown about 180-120-37.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 26, 2009)

3x3

(9:13:51 PM) DavidWoner: .stats DavidWoner
(9:13:52 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 14.09, (11.05), 14.33, 13.46, 11.91, 13.88, 13.05, 12.02, 12.97, (15.07), 14.05, 13.27
(9:13:52 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's *Average: 13.30*, Best Time: 11.05 Worst Time: 15.07
(9:13:53 PM) DavidWoner: BALLIN

Computer clock:

7.625, 7.938, 9.25, 7.328, 7.547, 8.063, 7.188, 8.125, 8.781, 8.244, 8.782, 8.175 = *8.06*

I think this has the potential to be faster than real clock.

8.88 single with ZB. No I am not learning ZB, its just a case I knew.

F' L D L2 D U F2 D U' F' L2 U2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B U2 F U' R L B2 L' 

y U R' F' y' z' R' U' R2 U R U' R' U x2 U' R U L
x R2' U' R U
x2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U'
z' y' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 26, 2009)

What do you use for your computer clock solves?


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

New 3x3 PB!: 9.47 seconds :O... So lucky. Cross in 2 moves and LL Skip ....


----------



## Anthony (Aug 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 4.11 2x2 average of 12.
> ...



2 days later...

(2.07), 4.20, 3.51, 3.34, 3.40, 4.50, 2.94, 4.07, 5.53, 4.66, 3.33, (7.91) = 3.95


----------



## peterbat (Aug 26, 2009)

Ugh, so close to sub 20. I will list it as an accomplishment anyway!

stats:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.12
worst time: 26.02

best avg5: 17.87 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 19.39 (σ = 1.75)

session avg: 20.26 (σ = 2.30)
session mean: 20.27

times:
21.19, 17.67, 20.82, 19.28, 21.75, 18.72, 22.35, 21.52, 24.35, 18.24, 17.43, 21.86, 20.32, 20.70, 21.31, 17.73, 17.55, 18.34, (15.12), 21.25, (26.02), 17.46, 24.54, 24.03, 17.20, 20.32, 22.75, 17.12, 24.75, 19.17, 24.85, 21.70, 18.07, 20.42, 20.03, 22.39, 19.71, 21.04, 22.64, 17.81, 18.56, 20.72, 19.47, 15.57, 17.94, 19.12, 23.73, 18.02, 21.40, 19.47

qqtimer


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Pah, no. I can't go to one of them anyway due to me not taking a language at GCSE. Even if I could, I wouldn't want to. It won't stop my school from pushing me to apply for the one I can apply for though
> ...



Not too shabby Rowan. You're way more consistent than me though.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 26, 2009)

1:31.14, (1:30.59), 1:34.04, (1:44.25), 1:42.16 = 1:35.78 

4x4 average. Little QJ. Qqtimer 

And 4x4 single: 1:21.54


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 26, 2009)

Layer-by-layer is VERY fun!

15.02, 16.43, 16.43, 15.88 17.53, (22.02), 20.13, 14.88, 20.50, (14.50)	, 17.19 15.83 --> 16.98 average of 12. Sub-17!


14.88, (20.50), (14.50), 17.19, 15.83 --> 15.97 average of 5. Sub-16!

I used varying algs when inserting edges so that I'd end up with only OCLL most of the time. Is that 
cheating? 

Time to practice Triangular Francisco!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2009)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Thu Aug 27 00:55:49 BST 2009 -----

Average: 10.53

Fastest Time: 09.04
Slowest Time: 12.26
Standard Deviation: 00.95

Individual Times:
1) 09.51 F D' L B' L' D R' L U' D2 B2 D' L' D R2 B2 D U' F U D' L R' U R'
2) 10.80 D2 R U D' R' U' D2 F' B2 L' B2 D F' L' U' B D L R2 F B U2 B' F L2
3) 10.65 L' B' L B' R' F' L' B2 L2 B' D B2 D L' U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' F' R
4) 10.80 D' U2 L' B2 R' D' B' F L2 U2 D2 R U D2 B2 F' U B2 F L2 D U2 B2 L2 F2
5) 11.65 U D' R' D B' F L' D2 L' B2 D R B' U2 L B' F' D' U2 B' F' U2 B' R' B2
6) 11.08 U2 F2 B U L F2 U L' D2 L' R F2 L B2 R2 U F2 B2 L F R' U B' D R2
7) (12.26) D2 U L2 B' F U' D L' F U2 L U D' L2 F D U B2 D' L B D2 B2 U2 L2
8) 09.85 U2 L' B D' R' B2 D2 L' D B L' D B2 R' L' F' U' B' R2 B2 U2 D R' D B2
9) 09.41 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R L B D2 L D' R' B2 F L2 U L D' L D' L' B F' D' L'
10) 09.43 L R2 D F' U' R' U R' B2 L R2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 L' F U' D F' U' B D B'
11) 12.08 U2 B2 U R' F2 L2 F R' F' L2 U' R' L' B2 R2 D2 U' L U L R B' R B F'
12) (09.04) B D2 U' L D' L' R' U' L' F L2 U' B2 F2 L' U2 D' B' D2 F' R F2 D' R2 D

Blue type F FTW  (It arrived 2 days ago )

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-RUBIKS-B...in_0?hash=item1c0a9ea2a0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Anthony (Aug 27, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 8) 09.85 U2 L' B D' R' B2 D2 L' D B L' D B2 R' L' F' U' B' R2 B2 U2 D R' D B2
> 9) 09.41 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R L B D2 L D' R' B2 F L2 U L D' L D' L' B F' D' L'
> 10) 09.43 L R2 D F' U' R' U R' B2 L R2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 L' F U' D F' U' B D B'
> 11) 12.08 U2 B2 U R' F2 L2 F R' F' L2 U' R' L' B2 R2 D2 U' L U L R B' R B F'
> 12) (09.04) B D2 U' L D' L' R' U' L' F L2 U' B2 F2 L' U2 D' B' D2 F' R F2 D' R2 D



9.56 average of 5.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 8) 09.85 U2 L' B D' R' B2 D2 L' D B L' D B2 R' L' F' U' B' R2 B2 U2 D R' D B2
> ...



I saw that I had a sub-10 average of 5 but I just couldn't be bothered to work out the exact average


----------



## Tortin (Aug 27, 2009)

12.76, 13.92, (9.41), 15.34, 16.34, 12.32, 14.24, 13.37, 13.98, 13.52, (18.46), 13.72 = 13.95 

Gah. Finally sub 14 average of 12. And the 9.41 was a LL skip.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 27, 2009)

Got 4:22 for a 4x4 cube. Previous best was 6:10. Used a black Eastsheen 4x4. Can't wait until I get my QJ white 4x4 with tiles.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 27, 2009)

Tessellate 2 Minute Speed Run: 25875 points
tied for 5th place, but could have been better without the mistake at 1:33 >_>
http://hi-games.net/tessellate-s,s,$cq,d_b/watch?u=1550

5x5 single: 1:45.70

7x7 single: 7:24.50 
it's my 3rd day with the 7x7  

edit: 7:08.10 7x7


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2009)

5x5 clock.

(11:11:45 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 36.984, 36.109, 39.031, 38.937, 38.313, 40.000, (34.969), (40.079), 37.344, 37.656, 39.609, 35.937
(11:11:45 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's *Average: 37.98*, Best Time: *34.96 *Worst Time: 40.07


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2009)

Pyra

Avg 100: 10.69

Average: 09.32 sec.
Individual Times: 07.86, 10.58, 07.42, (06.72), 15.00, 09.97, 08.24, 10.00, 08.67, (16.30), 07.64, 07.80


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2009)

3x3:

(12:57:58 AM) DavidWoner: OH
(12:57:59 AM) DavidWoner: MY
(12:58:00 AM) DavidWoner: GOD
(12:58:04 AM) PatrickJameson: NO 
(12:58:04 AM) DavidWoner: .stats DavidWoner
(12:58:05 AM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 13.80, 13.68, 11.38, (18.40), 11.31, 12.30, 12.72, 13.63, (11.13), 14.27, 13.65, 11.47
(12:58:05 AM) micro501: DavidWoner's *Average: 12.82*, Best Time: 11.13 Worst Time: 18.40

This is the only line from what follows that decency will allow me to post:

(12:58:42 AM) DavidWoner: 11.31 was PLL skip 11.13 was OLL skip

This was seriously insane. I have been doing pretty much nothing but 3x3 since nationals, and it just paid off in a HUGE way. I am so happy right now. I vaguely recall a something I said a long long time ago, that was along the lines of "I know I won't be sub-13, but thats no reason to quit." Heh, good thing I am not a fortune teller


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, sub-3 on 40 lines tetris 
Made a small mistake in the middle... 
http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,lt,O,d/watch?u=2122


----------



## LNZ (Aug 29, 2009)

I got 32:00 on the 7x7 cube. Down from 34:30.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 29, 2009)

No offense LNZ, but you REALLY should just practice 3x3 for about a week. You will improve so much on all other cubes you won't even believe it.

EDIT:

My accomplisment is that I finally started to take 3x3 seriously! I hope for some improvment soon...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2009)

I made $60 for cubing at an airport while I was waiting for my flight to Vancouver


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I made $60 for cubing at an airport while I was waiting for my flight to Vancouver



How did you do it?
No one cares when I cube any where.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 29, 2009)

I finally got a new non lucky single.. 8.81. its 3x3 btw


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been practicing Roux a bit.
22.17 avg5: 23.05 21.80 21.67 (24.79) (20.85)
23.94 avg12: 22.92 24.15 23.07 (28.57) 21.44 27.03 27.20 24.27 27.06 21.49 20.82 (17.52)

What's really cool: I got the sum of my Fridrich, Petrus, and Roux averages of 12 under a minute! 
14.01 + 20.80 + 23.94 = 58.75!


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 29, 2009)

Average of 100: 13.17!

Sweet best RA:
Statistics for 08-29-2009 18:44:40

Average: 12.32
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 10.89
Worst Time: 14.12
Individual Times:
1.	11.92	B F L' D' U' F2 U' L' D F' U' R' B F2 U R2 D U2 F' L' R2 U' R' B' D
2.	13.38	L' U2 R B2 F L2 R D U' R' B R' U' L2 D' L2 R' B2 F2 D U B F U' R'
3.	(14.12)	L' D2 L2 R B2 L2 R B F' L' F' L R' D U L' F' D2 U2 B' F' R U' R B2
4.	12.00	U' L' R2 D B' F2 L2 R2 D' L R2 D U L B D U' F2 D U B2 F R B' F'
5.	12.31	F U B' R' F2 L2 R2 D' U F' U R' B F' D R D2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 L' R' B
6.	12.86	D' U' R' U' L' R B F R' D U2 L R' B2 F' L R U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D B R'
7.	11.72	L2 B2 L R2 D' F' L' R B F' L F' U2 B2 L' R B D2 R' F' L2 D' U B2 F
8.	11.58	B' F R2 B' L U B D2 U2 B F2 U F' L2 D' B2 U' B R2 D2 F R D2 U2 F
9.	13.91	L R2 D' B' F' L R' U2 B' F U B' F D U2 L' R' D L2 R B L D' B' F
10.	(10.89)	F' D2 U F2 L2 D U L R U' B2 D B R' B' L2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 R F' U2 B2
11.	12.42	R' D2 U2 B' U' B2 F' U2 L2 F L' D U' L2 U F D L' R2 B' D U2 R U F'
12.	11.14	D U' L' R2 D' U F L2 R' B2 F' L U' B' U2 L2 R' F R U2 R B' F' D U'

This was my first time using CCT. I really like it!

Best time in the average: 9.	9.03	L2 R2 F' U L' D2 U' L2 D B2 F L2 R' U' F L' R' D2 U L B2 L B2 F' U' 
Full step! =]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I've been practicing Roux a bit.
> 22.17 avg5: 23.05 21.80 21.67 (24.79) (20.85)
> 23.94 avg12: 22.92 24.15 23.07 (28.57) 21.44 27.03 27.20 24.27 27.06 21.49 20.82 (17.52)
> 
> ...



You should do relays. And add ZZ, even though it fails.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 30, 2009)

3x3:

16.98 3 of 5


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay! 

15.44 3x3 single

19.72 3x3 average.

Both in the same cube epiphany.


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2009)

I set the tensions correctly on a type aII

Now it's insane.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I made $60 for cubing at an airport while I was waiting for my flight to Vancouver
> ...



I did BLD and stuff


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2009)

Woner's got his javascript clock, and I have mine... and I've been practicing a little too.

7.491 average of 12: 7.994, 7.477, 8.112, 7.603, 6.721, 6.744, (6.608), 8.920, (12.199), 7.221, 7.292, 6.827


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 30, 2009)

I didn't want to make a whole new thread just for this so here goes, how does someone become a premium member, a mod on this site, or a wca delegate?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 30, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> I didn't want to make a whole new thread just for this so here goes, how does someone become a premium member, a mod on this site, or a wca delegate?



Hmm, those are very separate things...

Premium Member is from making a small $$$ donation to the site.
You should have to generally be mod-worthy based on how you behave yourself and how experienced you are with mod...ing. I don't think there any more mods needed, though.

WCA Delegate - I'm not sure how the process goes. I could find out because I know a delegate, but then it would be just as easy for to ask one.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Woner's got his javascript clock, and I have mine... and I've been practicing a little too.
> 
> 7.491 average of 12: 7.994, 7.477, 8.112, 7.603, 6.721, 6.744, (6.608), 8.920, (12.199), 7.221, 7.292, 6.827



suck it

(10:26:01 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: (5.656), 7.094, 6.676, 7.203, 6.391, 6.891, 5.969, (7.375), 6.11, 6.523, 7.25, 6.438
(10:26:02 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's *Average: 6.65*, Best Time: 5.65 Worst Time: 7.37


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm done with 129/154 questions for my summer homework. Yay!  School starts on Wednesday


----------



## phases (Aug 30, 2009)

FINALLY.

My first sub-1! Sure, I skipped PLL altogether but whatever, still happy!

56.34


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2009)

otal Solves: 100
Total Pops: 0
Average: 11.76 sec.

Fastest Time: 09.41
Slowest Time: 17.14
Standard Deviation: 01.30


It's the cube


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 30, 2009)

Rubik's Magic / Day 2 of practise:

Average: 1.66
Standard Deviation: 0.03
Individual Times:
1.	1.69
2.	1.66
3.	1.62
4.	(3.11)
5.	(1.55)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 30, 2009)

1:19.63, 1:20.08(O), 1:35.90(O), 1:19.01, 1:22.69(O), (1:02.43), 1:21.04(O), (1:42.74)(OP), 1:11.21(O), 1:29.57, 1:33.27(OP), 1:23.70(OP)==> 1:23.61 avg

4x4 with redux. first 5 solves with mini QJ, next 6 solves with mefferts, last solve with mini QJ. more consistent times with QJ, but faster singles with mefferts. screw G perm...the 1:02 had a 32s redux X.x


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 30, 2009)

Statistics for 08-30-2009 20:43:43

Average: 14.76
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 12.75
Worst Time: 15.90
Individual Times:
1.	14.83	U' R D2 U' F' R2 B F L D L2 R' D' B L2 R2 B' L' U2 B F' R2 B2 L' R
2.	15.01	F D R2 D' U2 B' F2 R B' F2 L2 R2 B2 F' L2 D U B' R' U L2 F U2 L R2
3.	15.57	D U' B2 F D L R' F2 L' R2 U' B2 F2 D F' L' R2 F D' U F' D B' F L2
4.	(15.90)	U2 B2 F L' D2 R' U' F2 L R B2 F2 D' U2 F' L F' U' L R' D2 U F' L2 R
5.	14.69	L' D U' L2 R U' F' D2 F2 D' U' B F2 L B F R' D2 U2 F' L2 R' D' U' F'
6.	14.38	B2 D L2 R' D2 U B2 F D B F2 L R2 F2 L D U' B2 U2 L D' U' B2 F L2
7.	15.66	D' U2 F' D' U2 B' F L' R' D' B2 F2 U2 L' R U2 B' L R F2 L' F' L B D2
8.	14.23	B F' D2 U L R' F2 D R' D' L R' D' B2 F R' B L' F2 D U' B' D2 U2 R
9.	(12.75)	L' R2 D2 U L B' U B2 F D U2 B2 F2 D R2 U' L' D2 F' D U2 L B2 D' U2
10.	14.18	R' U B F' U' B U F' U F2 D' U' B' R2 B' F' U B2 D2 B' L' R2 B' F2 L'
11.	15.10	B2 R B U2 B F2 L2 R F' U2 L2 D2 F2 U R D' U' L' D2 B2 L' D U2 B' F2
12.	13.91	U' L R B2 U2 F D' B' F L' R2 D2 L D' R U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 B2

PB average of 12 and 5 (14.11) 0.56 SD


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 30, 2009)

3x3

PB average of 12 and lucky single 

(6.35), 7.87[nonlucky ], (11.89), 9.33, 10.90, 10.53, 11.57, 9.98, 10.62, 9.37, 9.99, 9.28 = 9.94 Average


6.35 scramble: F L F' U2 D' R U B R' B' L2 D2 B2 L' U B2 L2 R F2 U' B L D' L' B Cross on F
solution: x' y2 R' B' F2 D2 | U2 R' U R | U2 R U' R' U R U R' | U' L U L' U2 L U' L' | R U R' U R U2 R' U

7.87 scramble: L2 U' F D R U' D2 B' U' D2 B' U2 D2 R' F' U F' B2 L R2 B2 F R D2 R' Cross on F
solution: z' D2 F R' F R' x' D' | R' U R U' R U R' | y' U' R U R2 U' R' | U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'| R' U' R U' R' U2 R | R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> 3x3
> 
> PB average of 12 and lucky single
> 
> ...



Holy moley. Wow. Sub 10 average


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 30, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> 3x3
> 
> PB average of 12 and lucky single
> 
> ...



I got a 7.87 on the one you got a 6 on


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Aug 30, 2009)

I joined the forums after months of lurking!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> suck it
> 
> (10:26:01 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: (5.656), 7.094, 6.676, 7.203, 6.391, 6.891, 5.969, (7.375), 6.11, 6.523, 7.25, 6.438
> (10:26:02 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's *Average: 6.65*, Best Time: 5.65 Worst Time: 7.37



I can sub7 too

6.875 avg12: 8.560, 6.096, (5.425), 6.118, 6.620, (11.616), 6.389, 6.564, 6.618, 6.908, 7.691, 7.183


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 31, 2009)

Roux finally learned, 
First average 55 seconds

note: Argghh Block Building


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 31, 2009)

I did some magic today...

.77, .75, (.71), .71, .77, .72, .77, (2.28), .71, .75, .72, .75

0.74 average.

Videos of a 0.71 DNF 0.71 0.71 0.81 avg5 and two separate 0.69s are coming soon.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2009)

sub 5.5 average of five. (5.43)
sub 4 single (3.99. haha)

OH ItA magic. No BLD this time.


----------



## John Lee (Aug 31, 2009)

new PB 3x3 avg of 5
14.88 17.31 (14.86) (24.50) 15.92 = 16.03


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 31, 2009)

4x4, reduction.

Average: 1:18.09
Individual Times: (1:08.60), 1:17.96, 1:22.68, 1:16.33, 1:13.20, 1:14.90, 1:16.51, 1:17.35, (1:24.86), 1:22.10, 1:16.79, 1:23.12

^^ sub 80s!


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> 3x3
> 
> PB average of 12 and lucky single
> 
> ...



Freak!

Should have rolled out the first 2. xD


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2009)

qqwref said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > suck it
> ...



en garde

6.343, 6.469, 6.75, 6.484, 6.453, 5.641, 6.159, 5.219, 6.703, 6.563, 7.047, 5.516 = 6.308 avg


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Aug 31, 2009)

my first sub 20 avg 3/5 


Average: 19.21
Standard Deviation: 0.42
Best Time: 17.06
Worst Time: 21.93
Individual Times:
1.	(20.72)	F' U F D' U B2 D U F U2 L2 R' D' U R D2 U B F L' R B D' F2 L2
2.	19.55	B' F D L2 R' F U B2 F2 D U L2 R2 B2 D F' U L' B F' R' B F' D' U
3.	19.46	B F' L2 R' D2 U' F2 R B' L R' D2 U B' F2 U B' F' U2 F2 D' U B' U' L'
4.	(17.06)	D U L2 D R F D U' F2 D' U2 B' L' R D' B' F2 L' D2 U' B F' U L B
5.	18.61	D' B F' L F2 L' R' B R' U' R F' U R' F' D2 F2 R' F' R' D' L2 R2 B2 F2


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2009)

---- Rubik's JTimer Session Statistics for Mon Aug 31 19:28:06 EST 2009 -----

Total Solves: 25
Total Pops: 0
Average: 11.04 sec.

Fastest Time: 08.92
Slowest Time: 13.16
Standard Deviation: 01.10

No lucky solves.

It's the cube. Type aII

8: 1
9: 4
10: 6
11: 8
12: 5
13: 1

xD'

Best avg 12 was 10.65, .03 off my pb avg 12.

Average: 10.65 sec.
Individual Times: 10.55, 09.81, 09.72, 10.92, (12.73), 10.83, 11.06, 09.56, 12.23, (08.92), 10.72, 11.05


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't cubed really in a fortnight, but I've still got it 

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 12.69
Standard Deviation: 1.48
Best Time: 9.29
Worst Time: 16.36
Individual Times:12.15, 13.94, 11.72, 12.98, 11.33, 15.68, 13.97, 13.48, 10.84, 13.19, 12.66, 13.72, 12.93, 12.57, 12.08, 13.45, 11.43, 11.75, 14.84, 10.16, 11.06, 13.28, 13.64, 15.24, 10.31, 15.22, 14.32, 10.95, 13.19, 12.22, 12.53, 11.88, 13.64, 12.16, 14.47, 11.41, 12.90, 11.72, 11.99, 10.34, 12.60, 11.77, (9.29), 12.44, (16.36), 12.71, 12.58, 12.36, 14.98, 11.95

Best average of 12 was 12.04.

Edit: Waitwaitwait. lolruddywut:

Average: 15.64
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 10.10
Worst Time: 21.54
Individual Times:
1.	14.98	(0,-1) / (4,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (5,3) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (1,2) / (4,0)
2.	(10.10)	(1,-3) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (-3,1) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,5)
3.	13.70	(0,-4) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (-4,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,5) / (3,2) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) /
4.	15.06	(6,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-1,0) /
5.	(21.54)	(-2,3) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,1) / (-3,2) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (3,4) / (0,2) /
6.	13.93	(-2,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (-4,0)
7.	18.93	(0,6) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-1,5) / (1,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-4,3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (4,3) /
8.	14.81	(0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (3,2)
9.	17.60	(0,-4) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (-2,3) / (3,4) / (-1,2) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (6,4) /
10.	16.58	(-3,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (4,5) / (-1,4) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (2,0)
11.	15.86	(1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,5) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (5,1) / (4,3) /
12.	14.98	(1,-1) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (2,4) / (0,5) / (4,2) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-3,4) / (4,0)

Pasted in full so someone who's awesome (hey, Piotr ) can blow this average out of the water. I had only one parity, the slowest solve. Most of these are full step, but simply ridonkulous, with a bunch of trivial EPs.


----------



## Toad (Aug 31, 2009)

My previous average was about 30 - 32 seconds but I just had an epic session of 20 solves in which I got my first ever sub 20 solve!!

Also got average of 5 of 24.50!!

And average of 12 of 26.09!!

 

Cubes Solved: 19/20
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.39
Standard Deviation: 2.67
Best Time: 19.18
Worst Time: 30.27
Individual Times:
1.	29.17 B F' L F2 L R2 F' L2 R' D U F2 L2 R B2 F U B R2 D' L2 R B' F' L2
2.	29.48 U R' D2 U F L2 R U R U2 F D F D2 U' L' R B F2 D' L2 B R2 D' U
3.	19.18 R' B2 L R' B2 F U2 R D2 B2 F2 L D2 U L2 R' B' F2 D U' B' L' R D2 U' - PLL Skip
4.	DNF D U' B2 R2 F D B' F2 U' R2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 F2 L' R F' D'
5.	27.32 D' U' R D B R2 F U L2 R' F2 D B' F2 U L' R2 B2 R2 B D' U B F D2
6.	29.50 F D2 B2 F L2 R2 U' L R' D2 F2 D' B' D2 U2 F' D' L' D' B2 F' L' R' F L2
7.	26.90 D' F' U F' L' D' U' R2 B' F' D2 U R U L B2 L' D U2 B F2 U' L2 R2 B'
8.	25.89 D R U' R B' F L R2 B2 D' U F L D R2 F D' L2 R2 B' F L2 D U2 F2
9.	26.35 B2 F' R' B' F' L' R2 B' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' F' U L' R B' F L R2
10.	30.27 F' D' R2 U L2 R2 F' L' R' B F D2 B L' F R2 D' B2 F U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D
11.	24.15 F' D' F2 D' U' B2 F R' B' F D L B F2 R2 U' L2 B' D' B' D' B' F L F2
12.	25.81 L2 R F' U R' B D U' L2 R' B2 F' L2 R' F' D2 B' F R' B2 F' D2 U2 L2 R2
13.	23.55 D2 L D' U L F R U L R2 D L D' U2 F2 D' L' D2 L' R2 B U' L' R D
14.	22.73+	R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D U' L2 R D' L' R' D U' R2 B2 L F2 L D' U2 B L' R' F
15.	28.29 B2 F D F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L R2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' D' L2 F2 U' L' B F' R' U2 B2
16.	25.71 L' R D2 U B' F D B' D2 B L D L' R B F2 L' R B2 L2 R U2 B L R
17.	28.23 D U' L' R' D2 U B L' R' F D2 U2 F D' R' U' R2 B' F U' B F' R U2 L
18.	28.12 U' F' D' R F D' L' R F2 R2 D' R D2 B' L' D' U' F2 U' L' B F D' R U
19.	26.05 L' B D2 U L D' U L2 D2 L B' D2 U' B R D U2 R B' F2 L B R' D R'
20.	24.65 R U B D' U2 L R2 B F' L D U' R' B2 L' R' D U2 B' F' D R' D' U B'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 31, 2009)

Did some square-1 today:

26.25, 34.32, 30.73, 40.30, 34.80, 32.35, 12.76, 30.35, 29.41, 39.12, 36.55, 28.41, 21.59, 25.60, 19.15, 28.97, 25.42, 37.71, 33.03, 34.29, 30.16, 25.88, 15.73, 24.03, 31.75

stats:
number of times: 25/25
best time: 12.76
worst time: 40.30

current avg5: 26.69 (σ = 2.57)
best avg5: 24.21 (σ = 1.85)

current avg12: 27.83 (σ = 4.42)
best avg12: 26.81 (σ = 4.57)

session avg: 29.37 (σ = 5.74)
session mean: 29.15


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2009)

12.76 scramble, s'il vous plait?

Edit: d'oh, just found it. 8.65


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 1, 2009)

I guess this is an accomplishment, but it happened a month ago.
I solved my first megaminx in 3:09.33. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1cIKujWsOg
I could not quite figure out how to include the video on this page, so if someone could explain to me how that would be great.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 1, 2009)

I won a big cubes competition for the first time this WE (7^3 at Finnish Open). Is it the first time a 7^3 competition is won with centers last ?


----------



## Meisen (Sep 1, 2009)

All records broken today. i'm quite happy 

3x3x3 Only 
Single 17.50, Average of 12: 23.06, Average of 100: 25.92


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruddy ruddy ruddy hell!

Average: 12.41
Standard Deviation: 0.97
Best Time: 11.08
Worst Time: 18.60
Individual Times:
1.	12.38	(-5,-1) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (3,5) / (5,0) / (0,4) /
2.	(11.08)	(0,0) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (-1,2) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (-4,3) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (0,2) /
3.	11.24	(0,2) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) /
4.	(18.60)	(4,5) / (0,-3) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (-2,4) / (2,1)
5.	13.62	(3,2) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (-1,4) / (6,1) / (2,5) / (2,2) / (0,2)

PB average of 5. And the best bit is that I got it on camera! I need to edit it a bit (it was that last five solves from an average of 57 which I didn't continue on with because... well, 12.41 average and all ) so it'll be up and in the viedo gallery tonight.

Anyone care to try these frankly ridonkulous scrambles? (Well, the fourth one had parity, so ignore that one )


----------



## LNZ (Sep 1, 2009)

I have now learnt begineer F2L and learnt the awesome T-Perm. And have devoted time to getting faster in the first two layers. 

I got 3:50 for the 4x4. Used the white QJ 4x4 cube with tiles. Faster F2L and cross skills also helped too. Previous best was 4:22.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 1, 2009)

2x2:

Average: 4.13
Standard Deviation: 0.22
Best Time: 1.77
Worst Time: 6.62+
Individual Times:
1.	4.08	L D2 B' R' F D' F' U R2 U' L' B
2.	4.42	L B' R' B U' B' L2 F2 L' U' R F'
3.	3.88	L D' F U2 R2 B U R2 B2 R2 U B2
4.	(1.77)	D L U' L' D' L U B' R' D F D'
5.	(6.62+)	F2 D2 R F' D R F2 U F2 D R' D


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 1, 2009)

I got my 12th unsuccessful (official) BLD solve in a row at Finninsh Open. Anyone kow how close I'm to the world record?

BTW: Also got a sub-5 pyraminx single(NR) and won at speedskewbing.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 1, 2009)

YES! YES! YES! YES!

Sub-NR!!! Rubik's Magic:

*1.25, (1.25), 2.00, 1.28, 1.30* = 1.28

NR is 1.33 seconds! I hope to break it at the World Championships! 


P.S. It's only my 4th day on magic  Today it almost broke but I could restring it in half an hour 

EDIT: Magic single: 1.14


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 1, 2009)

Haste_cube said:


> sub 20 avg with ROUX!!!!!
> It's my first time sub 20 without any skip!!!
> 1. 17.82
> 2. 19.50
> ...



Not another Roux user faster than me...



waffle=ijm said:


> stats:
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 1.461
> worst time: 5.432
> ...



Wow, I'm still at around 4-5, though I hope when my finger gets better I'll be sub-4 at it.



waffle=ijm said:


> Avg of 5 PB - 12.86
> Avg of 12 PB - 13.94
> 
> 
> ...



I'll catch you one day .



Sa967St said:


> I made $60 for cubing at an airport while I was waiting for my flight to Vancouver



It's just because you're a girl...



TEGTaylor said:


> Roux finally learned,
> First average 55 seconds
> 
> note: Argghh Block Building



Yay Block Building!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 1, 2009)

@MTGjumper: 28.20, 36.71, 21.53, 33.67, 22.29 = 28.05
What's so special about them? They seem like normal scrambles to me? 

Oh, wait, cubeshape fail + Baum = totally different solve


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 1, 2009)

First time I ever did an avg 50, and I am somewhat pleased with the results:

average:18.66
best:14.82
worst:21.09

Only around 10 of the solves were sup-20

I'm tired of 3x3 for the day.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 1, 2009)

This is worthy of a seperate post.

5x5:
Statistics for 09-01-2009 14:09:25

Average: 1:47.24
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 1:38.69
Worst Time: 2:05.83
Individual Times:
1.	1:48.19	Rw R2 D' B D' Uw Lw R Uw' Rw2 Dw' U R2 B' Bw Fw2 F' L Fw' U' L' Rw2 R2 Uw' Bw Fw Lw B' D2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 D Dw' B Bw' F' D Dw2 Lw Rw R' Fw' F2 Dw2 L2 D2 R' Dw Bw2 R' D' Uw2 L' D2 Dw' Uw' U R U'
2.	1:45.12	D' Uw' B Bw' Rw R2 Bw2 Fw' F2 R Dw2 U2 L2 B2 R' B D' Rw' B2 Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw' U R2 B2 Dw' Rw' B D' Uw2 B L' Bw U' B' Bw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Uw U2 B2 Lw2 Uw' F' Lw R2 D2 Dw2 L Dw2 L B2 R' Uw2 Lw
3.	(1:38.69)	F' L2 B Dw' Rw2 Bw' Fw' F Dw' Uw F L U' Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw U B' R F' U L2 Bw' R' U' Lw D' Dw Lw' Rw2 B' Bw2 L Fw' L' Lw U2 Lw2 B' L2 Lw2 Uw R Dw' Bw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw L Bw D R' Dw U' R2 Fw2 Dw2
4.	1:48.42	L Fw2 D' R' D' Lw Rw F Rw2 Dw B2 F' D B' D Bw' Uw' B2 L2 Lw Rw F L R2 U' L Lw2 Uw' Lw2 U2 B D' Fw2 L' D L2 Lw D L2 Lw F' L Rw' B2 Bw2 U Bw2 Fw2 Dw Uw' U' L' D' B D' Rw R2 Uw' L' R
5.	(2:05.83)	Bw F Rw2 Fw' Dw' L Uw2 B L' B2 Fw D2 Rw2 Uw' U' F' D2 Uw2 B' Bw2 F2 R Bw2 Fw2 R2 B F2 Dw Uw' U Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw F' Lw D Uw Fw' Uw U2 L2 D' Dw' U L2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Rw R2 Dw B' L2 Lw' F2 L' Lw2 Uw Rw2


PB single and average, but I got nervous and screwed up the last solve. On camera, editing now and will upload soon.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 1, 2009)

Not a PB but I got a 14.00 solve on 3x3.

And:

Sub 19 avg of 5. I'm on a roll. 


Statistics for 09-01-2009 20:55:55

Average: 18.69
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 17.94
Worst Time: 23.00
Individual Times:
1.	18.02	R F' D F R2 D2 U' L' R2 U2 F' D' L2 U B' F L2 R2 B' F' L B F D U
2.	(17.94)	U' B2 F' D U L2 D U2 B2 L R' D U2 L' R' F2 R' F2 L' F2 L' D R2 B F
3.	18.77	D' U2 L' D B F' D2 U2 L2 R' U' B R2 F L U2 F R U2 R U' B D' U' B2
4.	(23.00)	R2 B R2 F' D2 U L2 B F2 U' L' R2 F U' B L' F' D U2 B2 F2 R U2 L2 R2
5.	19.27	R2 B' D' B U' B' F2 L2 R' D B' F' R' D U L R2 B' F D U2 F' L' R2 D2


----------



## TMOY (Sep 1, 2009)

ooveehoo said:


> I got my 12th unsuccessful (official) BLD solve in a row at Finninsh Open. Anyone kow how close I'm to the world record?


Well, you're not even close. Look at my WCA profile for example 
It was nice to meet you and the other Finnish cubers there, anyway.
(and I'm still kicking myself for the really stupid mistake on the 3rd attempt which costs me the 2nd place of the BLd event )


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2009)

3x3x4 is really fun 

42.57 avg12:
40.77, 44.84, 40.25, (53.25), 39.66, 40.75, 42.64, 49.89, 41.95, 48.11, 36.88, (28.09)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm all about big averages today.
Good SD, meh average. 
2x2
Statistics for 09-01-2009 16:14:14

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 6.76
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 3.55
Worst Time: 10.33
Individual Times:
1.	8.03	2.	10.27	3.	9.24	
4.	6.59	5.	6.39	6.	8.55	
7.	6.27	8.	4.53	9.	6.39	
10.	6.95	11.	8.00	12.	6.45	
13.	7.36	14.	6.23	15.	6.26	
16.	4.74	17.	4.58	18.	7.06	
19.	7.05	20.	6.42	21.	7.02	
22.	6.28	23.	6.69	24.	6.86	
25.	7.53	26.	4.62	27.	7.64	
28.	6.52	29.	10.33	30.	7.84	
31.	3.91	32.	8.12	33.	6.64	
34.	5.95	35.	7.38	36.	7.17	
37.	7.80	38.	7.17	39.	4.66	
40.	7.91	41.	5.42	42.	5.78	
43.	7.25	44.	6.33	45.	7.58	
46.	5.31	47.	6.34	48.	6.92	
49.	5.78	50.	9.62	51.	6.05	
52.	6.81	53.	6.45	54.	7.05	
55.	7.81	56.	7.28	57.	7.83	
58.	5.69	59.	6.33	60.	5.45	
61.	7.91	62.	6.27	63.	6.48	
64.	7.76	65.	7.50	66.	6.50	
67.	5.73	68.	5.52	69.	4.91	
70.	6.11	71.	6.14	72.	7.45	
73.	9.48	74.	8.47	75.	6.33	
76.	7.56+	77.	5.97	78.	8.91	
79.	7.98	80.	7.33	81.	5.70	
82.	7.42	83.	4.52	84.	7.53	
85.	7.92	86.	9.05	87.	5.19	
88.	6.50	89.	3.55	90.	7.05	
91.	6.94	92.	8.77	93.	7.05	
94.	4.89	95.	4.42	96.	6.48	
97.	6.94	98.	7.00	99.	4.92	
100.	5.41


----------



## phases (Sep 1, 2009)

My first sub-1 without skipping any steps (or things just falling into place), 56.06


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally broke the barrier and now sub-30.It all started when i got my type D

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Aug 31 16:44:37 GST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 5 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 28.11

Fastest Time: 24.82
Slowest Time: 30.68
Standard Deviation: 02.31 

Individual Times:
1) 28.25 B U R D2 R' F2 D' B U F' L U' B U B2 F' L' B2 F2 D2 L' F U' D' R'
2) 27.05 L2 U' L2 B U' B' R' U L B' D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F D' U2 F' L D' U R'
3) 29.75 D' U' F' L' B' U2 B R2 F2 L B' L U2 R2 L' D2 L2 U' L D' F' D2 B2 R' D'
4) 30.68 L D2 U' B U' R' B F' D' F L B F' L' F2 U' R' D' U2 F U' L2 R B' R'
5) 24.82 U B R' L U2 F2 R2 U2 D B' R F2 U F' U' B2 D' R2 L2 F' L' R' F2 R2 U2


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 2, 2009)

This beats the current UWR of 54 seconds and ties the UWR move count of 35


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2009)

I can finally stop practicing this.

6.453
5.094
6.35
5.884
5.328
5.704
5.797
8.5
5.5
6
6.156
5.031

= 5.82


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2009)

Computer clock, David?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Computer clock, David?



Of course. It's all I've been doing for a few days. Well, that and sighted 4BLD.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 2, 2009)

Yay, got my super floppy cube from dealperfect today 

12.29 avg5


----------



## (X) (Sep 2, 2009)

I solved a 15x15 today, this is the biggest cube I have ver solved


----------



## LNZ (Sep 2, 2009)

I was doing some 3x3x3 solves and I got a lucky time of 0:45.

White cross, good beginner F2L, yellow cross, T-Perm = solved cube.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 2, 2009)

6x6 single: 3:10.47

Probably would have been sub-3, but I got PP and an ugly PLL


----------



## blade740 (Sep 2, 2009)

First time practicing square-1 since nationals.

Number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.89
worst time: 33.70
best avg5: 13.49 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 16.51 (σ = 2.80)
session avg: 18.62 (σ = 3.46)



EDIT:
13.95 on simon's scrambles from 2 days ago.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2009)

Which ones? Average of 12 or average of 5?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2009)

7x7x7 avg5: 7:00.63
(8:08.69) 7:00.26, 7:05.96, (6:46.77), 6:55.66

not bad for one week of practice...right?


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Sep 2, 2009)

4x4 sub 1 non lucky! 57.84


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 3, 2009)

4x4 non lucky single: 50.66


----------



## blade740 (Sep 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Which ones? Average of 12 or average of 5?



Oh, oops, average of 12.

EDIT: 12.21, (13.74), (8.77), 12.59, 11.22 = 12.01 on the avg5


----------



## Forte (Sep 3, 2009)

3x3 PB single non lucky: 18.74!!!!

I am in a great mood today! I did some BLD solves and I am doing a great average for all my puzzles! They are all going well 

I also got a Clock in the mail and am practising that too! Clock is immense fun!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 3, 2009)

Within my first 7 zz solves, I got an avg. 5 of 35.00

EDIT: 34.88 of 12
EDIT: 31.85 of 5

I'm gonna keep going until I'm sub-30.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a couple things =]

I managed to get my first sub 10 single ON CAM which I'll get up soon, and I pretty much got a PR average but I messed it up with 2 solves lol.

Statistics for 09-02-2009 17:04:19

Average: 16.04
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 9.70
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	13.13	R B' D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F' R F U' B' F2 D2 U' B' F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B L2 U
2.	14.73	B' R' B' F L R2 D' L R F L B' F R' F' L' B L R D2 U2 L2 F R B2 F'
3.	20.35	L2 B' F' U L2 B F2 D U L2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 F D' B' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F
4.	16.06	U R D' U' L F' R D2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 U B D2 B D U' R2 D B2 D'
5.	16.68	B' F L2 B2 F L2 D U2 R F' R2 F' L R D' U L2 R U2 R' B D U' F' D2 F2
6.	15.62	B2 F2 L' D' L' F D U2 B2 U L2 R2 B' U L R2 D' U' L F' D F2 R B' F2 D'
7.	(9.70)	L' R' B' F U' F2 D U F2 D B' U2 L' B' L' R2 B' U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R2 D' U'
8.	16.72	L2 R D U B' F D B' F2 D' B F2 L R' F' D U' F2 L' R2 U2 B' R D U2 B2
9.	16.37	U2 F D R2 B F U' F' D U2 L' R' U L2 B' F2 R' F D' F L2 R U' B F2 L2
10.	15.79	B' F L R' D R B' L' U B F' D2 U2 B' F2 R B' D2 B' F D' U' R' B' F L2
11.	14.93	U' F2 D' L2 D' F' D U2 L R B D' L' R B L' D U L B2 U' L' B' D2 U' R'
12.	(DNF)	D' U F2 L' F' U' B2 L' R' F L2 R2 B' L2 D' U' L R D2 U2 R2 U B F' U2 R'


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 3, 2009)

just a good average 

12:	00:18.27	x
11:	00:14.12	x
10:	00:16.79	x
9:	00:19.32	x
8:	00:17.89	x
7:	00:17.85	x
6:	00:13.83	x
5:	00:14.85	x
4:	00:15.56	x
3:	00:16.82	x
2:	00:18.46	x
1:	00:15.25	x

AVG: 16.58


WOW really nice avg. panda! Congrats on the 9.70


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2009)

I've decided sub5 2x2 avg12 is the easiest thing on the planet.

Using my bad 2x2, slow turning, with guimond (I only know 4/8 step 1 algs, so I have to just make stuff up)

4.49, 5.69, 3.95, 5.09, 4.38, 6.09, 5.99, 5.21, 4.06, 4.76, (6.10), (3.19) = 4.97

using qqtimer.

I did this on a whim. Or rather, I was bored and curious. I only know 4/8 because I am learning the OFOTA subset of SS first, instead of the Guimond subset. Tomorrow I think I'll learn the other 4, use my good 2x2, and turn fast. We shall see.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 3, 2009)

Statistics for 09-03-2009 19:28:24

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 31.29
Standard Deviation: 4.99
Best Time: 22.47
Worst Time: 45.38
Individual Times:
1.	39.73	D' L' R D' U2 F' R2 B L F2 D' R B' F U' B' F2 L D2 U2 B F' L' B F2
2.	30.74	B F' D2 U2 R B' F' D' B2 R' B' F' D2 L' R U R D U2 L2 R D F2 D' L2
3.	27.25	L D2 L2 R D U' B F' R2 D2 U2 B F R2 U' L2 R' B F L2 R2 D U B L2
4.	23.96	F' R2 F2 R2 B' F' U L2 R2 B' D2 B R D L2 B F2 L' F L' R' F R2 D' F
5.	32.22	U' L' D2 U' B2 F U B' U2 L R D L' R B F L R2 D2 U2 L' D' R' D2 U'
6.	30.04	D B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' L2 B' F2 D U R B2 F R' D' U L2 R' B U' B2 D2 B
7.	45.38	B F' D' U2 L' R' B2 R2 F' L' B2 L R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R B F D' U' B' F L2
8.	36.71	B2 R2 B F L2 F' D U B F D L R' D R2 U' F L2 R' D' U2 B2 D2 F R2
9.	26.97	B R2 U' R2 B2 F L' B' U2 B2 F2 R B F2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U' L' R' D' F2 D2
10.	29.64	U' R F2 U R' D' F2 D2 U' R' B' F' U' L2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 F' U2 B' F D' U2
11.	25.04	B' F' D' U L R2 B2 F L R D F L2 R2 F D2 U' F' R2 D2 B' L' R2 B' D2
12.	32.38	F U L2 B' F' U2 L R2 F' L' R2 U' B L2 R U' B2 L2 B2 R B' R B R' F
13.	30.10	L2 B F D2 R B2 L2 B' F R' F2 U F' U' R' D L2 R D' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U'
14.	30.17	F2 L2 R F' D L' R2 D2 U2 L B F2 D R2 D2 U' R' D' L R D L' F' L' R2
15.	28.65	F2 R' B2 F' R D B R2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' U2 B' F R' B F' U' L' F
16.	31.32	D U R B' F R2 B F' U2 L D' U L' R D' U L R F2 D U2 F2 D U' B'
17.	32.30	D U2 L' R F R B D' U L R2 B2 L B2 L' R2 B F D2 B2 F D R F' L
18.	32.78	L R' B F2 R2 B2 D R' B U2 F L2 R' B' D U L2 R' B' F' U' L2 B2 R2 U
19.	40.36	D2 L' D2 B L' D' L' R' D' F D' R U2 L R' F' D2 L R2 F L2 B F' R' D'
20.	22.47	B' F' D2 B L' R D U' R' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' R U2 B F' R' D L' U R F
21.	30.89	F' R' D2 B2 F' D L R2 F L2 R D2 B L' R2 B' F L' R' D' B F D2 U' L
22.	28.80	D U' L R2 F2 D' U2 L' R' B F2 R2 D' B2 F' U' B F D L2 R U F' L2 F2
23.	31.78	L2 B' F2 D U2 L' B2 D' U F2 D2 L' R' D U2 L2 R2 D R2 B' L2 R' U2 B2 F
24.	33.41	F L B2 L2 D' L' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D U L R' B D U' B' F D U B' F' U'
25.	29.27	L2 R D L' D U B2 F2 R U2 L' D' U B2 F L R' U' F' L' B' L R F2 L2


Rolling Average of 5
Average: 28.90
Standard Deviation: 1.38
Best Time: 25.04
Worst Time: 32.38
Individual Times:
1.	26.97	B R2 U' R2 B2 F L' B' U2 B2 F2 R B F2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U' L' R' D' F2 D2
2.	29.64	U' R F2 U R' D' F2 D2 U' R' B' F' U' L2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 F' U2 B' F D' U2
3.	(25.04)	B' F' D' U L R2 B2 F L R D F L2 R2 F D2 U' F' R2 D2 B' L' R2 B' D2
4.	(32.38)	F U L2 B' F' U2 L R2 F' L' R2 U' B L2 R U' B2 L2 B2 R B' R B R' F
5.	30.10	L2 B F D2 R B2 L2 B' F R' F2 U F' U' R' D L2 R D' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U'


Rolling Average of 12
Average: 29.94
Standard Deviation: 2.37
Best Time: 22.47
Worst Time: 40.36
Individual Times:
1.	26.97	B R2 U' R2 B2 F L' B' U2 B2 F2 R B F2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U' L' R' D' F2 D2
2.	29.64	U' R F2 U R' D' F2 D2 U' R' B' F' U' L2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 F' U2 B' F D' U2
3.	25.04	B' F' D' U L R2 B2 F L R D F L2 R2 F D2 U' F' R2 D2 B' L' R2 B' D2
4.	32.38	F U L2 B' F' U2 L R2 F' L' R2 U' B L2 R U' B2 L2 B2 R B' R B R' F
5.	30.10	L2 B F D2 R B2 L2 B' F R' F2 U F' U' R' D L2 R D' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U'
6.	30.17	F2 L2 R F' D L' R2 D2 U2 L B F2 D R2 D2 U' R' D' L R D L' F' L' R2
7.	28.65	F2 R' B2 F' R D B R2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' U2 B' F R' B F' U' L' F
8.	31.32	D U R B' F R2 B F' U2 L D' U L' R D' U L R F2 D U2 F2 D U' B'
9.	32.30	D U2 L' R F R B D' U L R2 B2 L B2 L' R2 B F D2 B2 F D R F' L
10.	32.78	L R' B F2 R2 B2 D R' B U2 F L2 R' B' D U L2 R' B' F' U' L2 B2 R2 U
11.	(40.36)	D2 L' D2 B L' D' L' R' D' F D' R U2 L R' F' D2 L R2 F L2 B F' R' D'
12.	(22.47)	B' F' D2 B L' R D U' R' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' R U2 B F' R' D L' U R F

Finally got a sub 30 Average of 12. Still using Layer By Layer


----------



## joey (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, finally got sub13. This came as a massive shock.

Average: 12.83
Standard Deviation: 0.97
Best Time: 9.49
Worst Time: 14.23
Individual Times:
12.63, (14.23), 13.56, 12.60, 13.69, 10.46, 12.68, 13.57, 11.98, (9.49), 13.66, 13.47

10.46
L2 B2 L R' B' F U' F D' B F L R' B2 F' R2 F' D' F L D2 U B' F' U
9.49
B' F2 R D U2 L2 F2 D L' R B2 F' R2 U' B2 F' D L R2 U2 L2 B' R' D R

Both Nonlucky.


----------



## mande (Sep 3, 2009)

4x4 single PB: 1:23:xx Edges were fast for me, about 27 seconds, no parity.
4x4 average of 5 PB: 1:45:xx


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2009)

4x4x4 single: 39.46 with OLL parity!

LL was: OLL parity, 6 move T OLL, F perm.


----------



## Edam (Sep 4, 2009)

First (barely) sub20 average of 12! all are nonlucky. 

Average: 19.94
Standard Deviation: 1.79
Best Time: 16.99
Worst Time: 23.32
Individual Times:
1.	17.49	L2 R D' F2 D' B R2 B2 U R2 B2 F' U2 L' F2 U' B' U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L U' B'
2.	21.75	L R' D L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 F' L2 R' F2 L' R D U2 F' D' F' L' R2 B
3.	(23.32)	R' B' R' B' F' L' R2 D' U2 L R B' F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U' B F' L R' D2 U R'
4.	21.69	B2 L' B' F2 D2 U' B F' L D2 L' B F' L R2 B F2 D' U2 L R' U B' F R'
5.	22.72	B' F R' D2 U2 R' D U2 F' U' L D U2 B F' R' U B2 F2 D U' L2 R2 D B'
6.	18.37	F2 D' U' L F' D2 B' D' L R2 B' F' U' L' R U2 L2 R2 D2 U L' U' R' U R'
7.	(16.99)	B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 F L' R2 B R2 U2 B R U' R D' L' R2 F D' L R2 B2 F'
8.	19.13	B2 F L R2 B' F' R B F2 U F' L D' U2 L R' B D' R D' U2 L' R' B' F
9.	18.24	D2 U2 R2 D' U F L' R2 F' L2 R2 B R' U' B' D2 U2 B2 F' D' U B2 D' L D'
10.	18.07	L' R' B F' L' R' F2 U L D U2 B F' L B' F2 U' L R' D U R2 D L2 R2
11.	21.25	B F2 L D U' F D F U' R2 U L2 B F2 D R2 U L2 R2 F2 L' U B F' R2
12.	20.71	R2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 L' R D2 R2 B' L2 B' D' L2 B2 F R' B2 U F' L' B' F R'


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 4, 2009)

2:03.42 hi-games 5x5


----------



## Truncator (Sep 4, 2009)

Statistics for 09-03-2009 19:29:50

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 32.71
Standard Deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 30.38
Worst Time: 36.55
Individual Times:
1.	32.61	F2 D' L' D' U' L' F D2 U' L2 B D' B' F L' D' L' U' L' R U L2 D' L R	PLL skip!
2.	30.38	D U2 R D2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D B F2 L' R2 D2 R U2 B F2 U' F2 U' L' R' D'
3.	36.55	U L2 D U' B' L' R D2 L F U' F' U2 L' R' D' U' L' D' U2 F L' D2 F2 R
4.	32.83	F' L2 R2 D R' B' D' U R' D B' F R B F2 R B F L2 R F2 U2 B2 U R2
5.	31.20	U2 R D2 B U2 B' D2 U' B F2 R U' L2 F L' R B U2 F D' U' F' L R U'

-----

My most consistent average yet, after my two week break. Sub-30 soon!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 4, 2009)

18.88 3x3 hi-games.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 4, 2009)

lolololol computer 2x2:
Average: 1.69
Standard Deviation: 0.42
Best Time: 1.08
Worst Time: 3.72
Individual Times:
1.	1.11
2.	(1.08) 
3.	2.12
4.	1.83	
5.	(3.72)

and I did better in the monthly comp, but still:

Average: 2.94
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 1.08
Worst Time: 4.97
Individual Times:
1.	2.47
2.	3.03	
3.	3.94	
4.	2.97	
5.	4.66	
6.	1.11
7.	(1.08)
8.	2.12	
9.	1.83	
10.	3.72	
11.	(4.97)
12.	3.56


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 4, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> 18.88 3x3 hi-games.



I've seen your 5x5 times, very impressive. Is 5x5 your "main event"?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 4, 2009)

3x3x3 OH avg12 29.90 
finally sub30 

30.90, 28.74, 30.84, 28.35, (38.22), 27.97, 28.36, 30.28, (26.69), 32.03, 29.84, 31.64


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2009)

On 2x2 got a 0.92 single. YAY Thats a big PB for me. The scramble was 
U2R'FUFRF', done with standard colour scheme. White on top, blue on front.
My solution: y R2U'R'U'R


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2009)

5.53, 7.89, 8.78, (18.13), 8.24, 10.11, 9.53, (5.41), 6.45, 5.80, 8.88, 10.48 = 8.17

Getting better at pyra.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 5.53, 7.89, 8.78, (18.13), 8.24, 10.11, 9.53, (5.41), 6.45, 5.80, 8.88, 10.48 = 8.17
> 
> Getting better at pyra.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2009)

5:17.61, new PB on 7x7! 
2:30 centers, 2:15 edges and 32 3x3 stage

Previous PB was 5:37!


----------



## Felipe (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got a 6:02 PB on the 7x7. Weirded me out considering I average about 7:00.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2009)

7x7: 5:53.33, 5:44.46, 5:19.69, 5:24.57, 5:19.78

I'm on FIRE!

Sub-5 soon!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7x7: 5:53.33, 5:44.46, 5:19.69, 5:24.57, 5:19.78
> 
> I'm on FIRE!
> 
> Sub-5 soon!



/me sprays Maarten with a hose.

You're welcome.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7: 5:53.33, 5:44.46, 5:19.69, 5:24.57, 5:19.78
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 4, 2009)

Average: 11.82
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 8.10
Worst Time: 15.22
Individual Times:
1.	11.93	R2 D2 U2 L' R' B D B' F' R2 B L' R D B' D2 U' F R' U B' D U B2 F'
2.	12.73	D2 R2 B' L R B' D2 U L' R B' U R2 D B' L' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 R F2
3.	13.43	F2 D2 L R' D U F D2 U B' F2 D2 R' F D R' B F2 U L' U B F D' B'
4.	10.90	R U' F2 D2 U2 L' R' D' F U2 L' U' B2 F' D U R' F2 U' B2 F' L2 D2 L' R'
5.	12.88	B R2 D U' L R' D U' B F L R' B R2 D U F2 D2 R B2 D' U B U' B
6.	12.62	D L' D U2 L' R' F U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 U R U R' B2 F' R' B' F2 L2 R B2
7.	8.64	B F2 R B U2 B' F L B D' R B2 F' L2 F' L' U2 B' L' R2 B2 F' U B F'
8.	10.97	D' U2 B U' R B2 R B R2 F2 D U' B2 F L' R U2 B L2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' F'
9.	13.40	D2 U' B' F U B F' L2 R' B D2 U F D' B F' R' B2 L' R' D2 U' B' F D'
10.	(15.22)	D U2 B F L R D U2 F' L R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B F L R2
11.	10.69	D' U2 L U2 R2 D L B' L R2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 F R' U2 L' D2 B F'
12.	(8.10)	R2 D2 L R D2 F' L R F' D' U2 L' R D2 F' L' R U' B2 L R2 B2 D2 U L'

Slightly fail. You would expect an average with two 8.xx to be a PB


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 4, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > 18.88 3x3 hi-games.
> ...



Nah, I like 6x6 better currently.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7x7: 5:53.33, 5:44.46, 5:19.69, 5:24.57, 5:19.78
> 
> I'm on FIRE!
> 
> *Sub-5 soon*!



That's what I thought when I got an approximately equivelant average...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 4, 2009)

Statistics for 09-04-2009 18:13:27

Average: 22.06
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 18.81
Worst Time: 26.05
Individual Times:
1.	24.30	R D R' B' D2 U2 R2 U R' B F U2 B' L' R U2 B F2 U L2 D' B' F2 L2 R'
2.	21.94	U R' D' U B' R' F' D2 B L' R' D2 U L2 B U F2 D2 B F L2 U2 B L2 D
3.	20.77	F2 L F' R' D L' U F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 R U' B2 D L' B2 R2 D B2 F'
4.	23.31	L R2 U B' U L R2 B' F D R' U R B2 D U' L' R2 U L2 R' B2 F D2 L
5.	22.67	F D U R D2 U L2 R B2 F2 D' U2 L R' U2 F' L2 F' R2 U L2 R U B' L2
6.	19.59	B2 L D2 L R' F' D' U' L F L2 R' F2 L' R' U2 L' D' B' D' U' B F2 D U2
7.	(18.81)	U2 L U' L2 R2 D L2 D L2 D B' R2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 R2 F L R2 B L' R2
8.	(26.05)	U' B2 F2 L R2 U L U2 B2 F' L R2 U' R D' F' D2 U' B2 L2 R' F2 L' R2 F
9.	21.16	U2 B' U' R B' F U2 L2 D B2 F' L D' U' B2 D' L2 B2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' U' B
10.	22.67	R2 D L' R' F R D L2 R2 U2 L U L R' B2 F' U B D U' B2 L R' D U
11.	20.17	R2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 R' U2 L2 B' F R2 D B2 F U2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D L
12.	24.03	B F L2 R' B F D2 U' F U' F2 D' U2 F2 D U' L2 D U L D R' B2 D U'

Roux!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2009)

5x5 PB single: 1:40.43

edit: 
5x5 avg5: 1:49.72
(1:40.43), 1:42.66, (2:02.50), 1:54.22, 1:52.28

WTF?? my previous PB average of 5 was 1:58.00


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 5, 2009)

Finally...
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Wuqiong+Fan
See last 3 solves. 
Funny that in a 16.xx average of 10, there are no 16.xx solves.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 5, 2009)

5.11, 4.79, 4.34, 5.70, 6.76, 5.45, 5.72, 3.40, 5.43, 4.88, 5.27, 5.09, 4.05, 4.36, 4.52, 6.32, 4.56, 4.51, 5.92, 5.70, 6.19, 4.59, 3.45, 4.55, 3.10, 5.47, 4.86, 4.63, 2.68, 4.57, 6.54, 4.34, 6.47, 4.88, 3.46, 5.34, 6.11, 3.17, 7.88, 2.76, 7.27, 3.52, 4.40, 7.09, 5.73, 4.44, 5.69, 4.60, 5.04, 5.78, 3.44, 4.16, 5.47, 4.46, 4.12, 4.82, 4.71, 5.20, 5.17, 4.37, 4.85, 1.38, 4.93, 4.00, 4.27, 6.97, 5.32, 4.90, 3.94, 5.14, 3.48, 4.30, 3.37, 3.96, 4.69, 4.65, 5.49, 3.55, 3.54, 4.47, 5.01, 4.34, 6.36, 4.42, 6.41, 1.88, 6.53, 3.02, 5.86, 2.96, 4.18, 3.73, 4.26, 5.29, 4.68, 4.13, 4.61, 3.78, 3.79, 7.06

4.76 avg100 2x2 

EDIT: 5:10.01 7x7 single 
EDIT2: AARRRRGGGHHHH!!1!!!!!eleven!!!!!!!!!! 5:00.97

EDIT3: 5:10.01, 5:21.35, 5:00.97, 5:16.89, 5:18.09 = 5:14.99


----------



## Shortey (Sep 5, 2009)

Woohoo! Sub-20 Average of 12. Good SD for me aswell.

Statistics for 09-05-2009 13:50:10

Average: 19.12
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 15.49
Worst Time: 21.27
Individual Times:
1.	18.44	D F2 L' R B' F L2 D' U' B' L2 F L2 R' U B2 F' R D2 L' D2 U2 L R' D
2.	(21.27)	B' F2 L' D2 F2 D' B D B2 F L D2 U2 R2 D' L' R' B2 D' B' L' R' B F2 L2
3.	19.72	U B F2 L D' U' L F2 D B F' R2 D U L2 U2 L B D2 B' F' U L B' U
4.	17.77	L R2 F' R' B' R F R B' R U F' L2 R' B' U B' F' D U B2 F2 U' B' D'
5.	19.95	R2 D U B2 D L B F2 U2 B2 R2 D U' B' F2 D' U' B2 F' D2 F' R B F2 R2
6.	19.75	L2 R B2 F2 U' L' B2 F' R2 F U2 B2 R' D' F' D2 U' R' B U2 B2 F U F R2
7.	(15.49)	L' B2 U2 R2 F' L' R2 D U2 R2 B' F' D' U2 L' F L2 U' B' F2 R2 D' U L' R
8.	20.55	B D U B F2 L' D B' R' B2 L' R D R2 D L D2 L' R' D B' L' D2 B' F'
9.	18.65	B D' B U R2 D2 U' L R B F' L R' F D2 B2 L' F L R U2 L2 B2 F2 R2
10.	20.20	U2 L2 D' U R B2 F' L' F' L R D2 L' B' F2 L' R' D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B F'
11.	18.31	U2 R' B' F D U' B D2 R F' L B F' R B' F' L2 D2 R2 B D' U' B2 R2 U2
12.	17.90	U' F L2 D' U R2 F' D L' F D U2 L' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R D2 L2 F' L' B F2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 5, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> EDIT: 5:10.01 7x7 single
> EDIT2: AARRRRGGGHHHH!!1!!!!!eleven!!!!!!!!!! 5:00.97
> 
> EDIT3: 5:10.01, 5:21.35, 5:00.97, 5:16.89, 5:18.09 = 5:14.99



Now I wanna see sub-5 at WC!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2009)

3x3 PB averages! Well, it's a bit lucky.

avg12: 13.79 (first sub14) (σ = 1.79)
13.44, 10.57, 13.36, 13.68, 11.01, 14.85, 15.83, 14.78, (19.60), 16.50, (10.34), 13.89
10.57 was F2L pair skip. 11.01 and 10.34 were OLL skip.

avg5: 12.60 (σ = 1.13)
13.44, (10.57), 13.36, (13.68), 11.01


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 5, 2009)

3x3x3 ryanheise.com simulator
average of 5 PB: 15.33
14.36 16.05 15.42 14.53 20.25


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2009)

Using only Guimond and SS

3.85, 3.79, (1.52), 4.39, 3.62, 2.77, 2.37, 4.50, (4.87), 3.37, 2.71, 2.81 = *3.42*

(1.52), (4.39), 3.62, 2.77, 2.37 is also a 2.92 avg of 5.

I don't remember the scramble for the 1.52 but my solution was U' F2 R U R' F, although it may have started with U2 (definitely that case though).

I now know exactly half of SS.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 6, 2009)

6:34.78 7x7 

edit: 6:25.42 

edit2: 6:20.27


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 6, 2009)

I can now solve a Face Turning Octahedron. This puzzle took me a loooong time and a ton of work, and I received not an ounce of outside help. I consider this my biggest cubing accomplishment to date.


----------



## The Second Cuber (Sep 6, 2009)

Modded the 6x6 v-cube with the pi mod...if this counts as and achievement...and finally got my site up and running 
http://sites.google.com/site/thethreelayers/Home


----------



## Kxg (Sep 6, 2009)

Got first sub-25 solve on 3x3x3 (24.92).. Sub-20, here I come 

Ok, once I get my cross problem solved, I think I'm capable of that.. I mean... Come on.. On my 34 second solve I had 12,5s cross..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I can now solve a Face Turning Octahedron. This puzzle took me a loooong time and a ton of work, and I received not an ounce of outside help. I consider this my biggest cubing accomplishment to date.


I don't know what that is, but congrats!


----------



## Novriil (Sep 6, 2009)

made two records today..
in snake both average and single.. single was 4.18 and don't remember the average.. sub-5 anyway and 3x3BLD had a 4:42.45 (H) Like 2 minutes better than my last PB! I wish I would had success on that 5:xx solve on a comp  In two months I have a second try.. then this my official record will be broken for sure. by me or by someone else.. I don't know yet.

stackmat is cool


----------



## LNZ (Sep 6, 2009)

I obtained 1:20 on my 3x3 Void cube. The void cube cannot cut corners at all and does lock up a fair bit. This is my best time for the Void cube. And I got 28:30 for the 7x7 too.


----------



## Ewks (Sep 6, 2009)

A really good cubing day today

Average: 15.94 sec.

Fastest Time: 13.85
Slowest Time: 18.54
Standard Deviation: 01.12

Individual Times:
36) 16.74 U B2 D B D F2 U2 R D' F D R2 F B' L R B2 U' F2 R L D' L B' R
37) 14.19 U' D' L' F2 L' D' F' R2 L2 B2 R' B' L2 R2 D2 L R2 D U' L B2 D B2 L2 D2
38) (13.85) U2 B' D F2 R' L2 F2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 B D2 U' F2 L R F L2 R' F2 B' R U
39) 17.60 F2 U' R' B2 F2 U2 B' R' L2 U2 F R D' R' U2 R2 U' B' F2 U' R' L B D R'
40) 16.04 R2 L' B U L U2 L' D' U' F' D2 L2 D' B2 U' D2 L B2 L2 D' B' L2 B' R' F2
41) (18.54) F' U F U' L2 B2 F D2 L F B U2 D F2 L' U R B' R' B2 F L2 U R B
42) 15.90 D' R2 U L' U L2 D' R2 L' B' F2 R L U2 D2 L D' L' B2 F' L2 F2 B' U' B'
43) 15.12 R' D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B F R B R2 D' F2 D2 L' B' F2 L' F' B L' R D' U2
44) 15.69 D R L2 F R B' L' R2 F L D2 L R B R' L B' F L2 D R B' F D2 F2
45) 17.67 B2 R' D2 R' B' L B2 U2 F' U R' L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F U L R2 B D U' R
46) 15.38 B L R2 U B' F2 R' D' U2 R2 L' F' D' F' B2 R' L' F D2 U' L' F2 L' R F2
47) 15.07 L F L2 D R2 F B' L R2 D' F2 B L U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B U2 R' L2 U' D R2

My first sub-16 average of 12


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 5x5 PB single: 1:40.43
> 
> edit:
> 5x5 avg5: 1:49.72
> ...





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> EDIT: 5:10.01 7x7 single
> EDIT2: AARRRRGGGHHHH!!1!!!!!eleven!!!!!!!!!! 5:00.97
> 
> EDIT3: 5:10.01, 5:21.35, 5:00.97, 5:16.89, 5:18.09 = 5:14.99



Ah, I see I have 5x5 and 7x7 competition, I will work on my 3x3 skillz to keep up...


----------



## (X) (Sep 6, 2009)

10.17 LL skip My previous PB was 12.54


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 6, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I can now solve a Face Turning Octahedron. This puzzle took me a loooong time and a ton of work, and I received not an ounce of outside help. I consider this my biggest cubing accomplishment to date.
> ...



http://users.skynet.be/gelatinbrain/Applets/Magic Polyhedra/octa_f1.htm

You can now find these on ebay, C4Y, dealextreme/dealperfect, and probably more places. 

Be warned, it's the hardest easy puzzle ever (in my opinion at least )


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2009)

4x4x4 single: 40.90 with double parity (4 alg LL)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

first virtual (higames) 4x4 solve 
6:17.93


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 7, 2009)

4x4:

1:08.70, 1:18.36, (57.28), 1:19.82, (2:05.51)==>1:15.63

methods used: k4, reduction, sandwich, cage (pkf), LBL

sandwich was fail


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been messing around with 2x2 fmc for a for days, and got a pb of 8 moves. Before that it was 13.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> 4x4:
> 
> 1:08.70, 1:18.36, (57.28), 1:19.82, (2:05.51)==>1:15.63
> 
> methods used: k4, reduction, sandwich, cage (pkf), LBL



Gave this a try too.

(49.66), 1:15.32, 1:07.89, 1:19.06, (1:38.58) => 1:14.09

reduction, K4, eido style roux-by-four, columns, sandwich.

sandwich was fail for me too


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4:
> ...



54.21, 54.86, 1:18.45, 1:06.78, DNF(2:14.35) => 1:06.70 

reduction, K4, eido style roux-by-four, columns, fail (some cage crap).

I forgot how sandwich goes...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 7, 2009)

Solver: mini (who sttill happens to have a fractured finger)

Average: 19.49

Times:
21.20 (nothing new, just an OK solve)
22.95 (another OK)
17.17 (EO skip, but very good otherwise)
16.50 (partial 2nd block skip and really fast LSE)
19.50 (really good full step!)
24.06 (decent, not as bad as it could be)
23.41 (it was a little slow, but about my usual)
16.43 (EO and M-slice edges skip)
22.65 (another standard time)
18.46 (wow, my fastest non lucky yet!)
16.63 (what is up with all of these EO skips?)
15.59 (haha CMLL skip, tied my fastest solve ever)

Comment: Let's see:
-5 lucky solves, all of them sub-18
-1 non lucky sub-19
-7 sub-20 solves in total
-first sub-20 average of 12 (or 5 for that matter)
-rolling average of 17.17
-my first CMLL skip during a timed solve (I think)

EDIT: This took about an hour of warm up to get my left hand fully warmed up because I'm only using 3 fingers on my left hand instead of 5.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

Placing a BIG C4Y order, have a holey megaminx, got a stackmat, ordering cubesmith... YAY BIRTHDAYS!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally got a sub-20 3x3 solve =D. 19.6!
My average is 43s :fp.
So happy and so lucky!


----------



## SuperNerd (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally got all sub 20 averages one day. I was so happy. It was a huge milestone for me .


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 7, 2009)

Statistics for 09-07-2009 17:07:50

Average: 7.48
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 5.30
Worst Time: 11.28
Individual Times:
1.	6.23	l r L B' U' L' U B L U' R U R B' R L U' L U' B U' R' B L B
2.	(11.28)	l b' U' L R U L B' L B' R' U' R U B U B U B' U B L' B' L U'
3.	9.36	U R' U L B L R B R' U' B R' B' R B U' L U L' U' L' R L B' L
4.	6.86	u' l r U' L' R B' U B U' L' R' U' B L U' R' U' L R' B' R B' L' U'
5.	(5.30)	u l b U R L B' U' B' R U B' U L' U B R U R' B' R' B' L' U' B'



PYRAMINX FTW!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2009)

Average of 12: 3.22
1. (2.23) U' F R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U'
2. 3.26 U R U F' R F2 U' R F'
3. 2.89 U' R F R' U F R' F U2
4. 2.97 U' R' U2 F' U' R2 U' F'
5. 4.10 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F R' F U
6. 3.51 F' U2 R2 U' R F' U' R2 U2 R'
7. 2.81 F2 U' R2 F U' R F2 R'
8. 3.30 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R F' R'
9. (4.18) F2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U
10. 3.42 U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 F2 R2
11. 2.57 U' R' U F U2 R U2 R U
12. 3.36 F R F R2 U R' F' U R2 

2 PBL skips (2.23 and 2.89)
they were:

y U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R2' U
and
z' y U R U' R' U y R2 U' R2' U2


I used mainly SS and Guimond, with a few CLLs thrown in there. This was part of a 3.63 avg of 25. I will hopefully have more time to continue it into an avg100 tomorrow.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 8, 2009)

bought a type D for for about 2USD...is that an accomplishment?


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Sep 8, 2009)

first LL SKIP of all my life  12.73


----------



## Kxg (Sep 8, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Got first sub-25 solve on 3x3x3 (24.92).. Sub-20, here I come
> 
> Ok, once I get my cross problem solved, I think I'm capable of that.. I mean... Come on.. On my 34 second solve I had 12,5s cross..



ADGhlasdgdgvldgbASDjhvlkhaklLDKHADKJAS{OKdfh!!!

19.96 (U2 instead of PLL, one of the best ever F2L solves).

I wonder if my neighbours heard "YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!", lol.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 8, 2009)

*3x3 OH average of 12: 27.64
*
27.05, (23.58), 26.90, 25.69, 25.56, 29.83, 29.87, 27.95, (35.08), 28.32, 27.52, 27.50


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

28.13 OH solve

...

...

...

...using roux


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok this isn't lucky, but I think at some point it crosses over into unconscionably easy.

The last 12 are a 2.76 avg12, but I know I got sub3 before it started getting too easy.

17. 3.80 U' F R' U' F U2 R' F R' U2
18. 3.53 R' U' F2 U' R2 F' R F2 R2 U
19. 3.44 R U2 R U2 F U' R U2 F'
20. 4.43 U' F U2 F R' U2 F U2
21. 2.21 F2 U' F' R U' R' U R2 U'
22. 4.00 F' U' F U' F' R U2 R F U2
23. 2.90 R' F R' F R2 F U F' U2 R'
24. 3.52 R' F R U' R2 F U' R2
25. 3.75 R U' F R F R' U2 F' U2
26. 2.99 F' U2 R F U2 R' F U2 F2 U'
27. 2.24 U2 F' U' R2 F R2 U' F'
28. (0.82) R F R F'
29. 3.73 R F2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F
30. 2.98 R F R' F2 U2 R F R U2
31. 2.72 F' U' F R F' R2 F' U F2 U'
32. 1.83 U2 F' R' F' R U2
33. 2.36 U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R' F2 R
34. 2.37 U' R' F R' F2 R U' F R'


----------



## Tortin (Sep 8, 2009)

Average of 5: 12.45
1. 12.52 L2 R2 D' R2 D B' D U2 F2 L2 U B U' R' U' F' U2 F B2 D2 B' U' D' F' B2
2. (11.01) L2 R B2 L F2 R D U B L' D U2 L' R F2 R2 U B2 L R B2 L' U2 B2 U2
3. 12.27 R D L' U2 B D' B U F2 B2 R' F2 D U2 F' D' B2 R' L' F' B D F L2 F
4. (17.76) B F R' U2 B2 F2 R U F L2 F U' B' U D' B2 D B U' R D' R F' D2 U2
5. 12.55 R L' B' R' L F' B D R' U2 B' D R2 D' B2 L' R' D B D2 B2 U B L2 R 

Sub-12.5  I think the 11.01 was an OLL skip.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

14.47 Solve using Petrus. (Not Roux)


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 14.47 Solve using Petrus. (Not Roux)



GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Edam (Sep 9, 2009)

Already in the weekly comp thread.. but.. 

magic (1.03), 0.96, (0.93), 0.93, 0.96 = 0.95!!


----------



## Tortin (Sep 9, 2009)

Session average: 19.18
1. 17.63 F' R2 D2 B D2 R F U' L' D' F2 R F2 U' L B2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 U R' B
2. 19.95 L2 B R B' U2 D2 R2 L' B' R L2 U' F' B' R L' D2 U F2 R' B2 D' L' B R'
3. 19.95 L D U' R D' U' F L2 D R' D F' D F' R U2 B R2 F D R' U' D B R2
4. (29.79) R U2 F U2 B' D F2 L2 F B2 R F' L' B2 D' B' L' D2 B R F2 L2 U' R U'
5. (16.37) D F' B2 R' F' D' F' L R' F' D2 U2 R' D U F2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' R B2 R' D' 

Sub-20 Petrus club!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Average of 5: 12.45
> 1. 12.52 L2 R2 D' R2 D B' D U2 F2 L2 U B U' R' U' F' U2 F B2 D2 B' U' D' F' B2
> 2. (11.01) L2 R B2 L F2 R D U B L' D U2 L' R F2 R2 U B2 L R B2 L' U2 B2 U2
> 3. 12.27 R D L' U2 B D' B U F2 B2 R' F2 D U2 F' D' B2 R' L' F' B D F L2 F
> ...



stop getting faster!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 9, 2009)

2x2 Average of 12 - 3.78. 
3.26, 4.21, (5.31), 3.58, 3.09, 3.51, 4.38, (2.38), 2.68, 4.99, 4.36, 3.78.

No skips.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 9, 2009)

Statistics for 09-08-2009 21:17:02

PYRAMINX
Average: 6.06
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 4.65
Worst Time: 8.45
Individual Times:
1.	4.68	u l b' U B' R' L R' B' U' R' U R' L' B L' U R L' B' R U R' L R'
2.	(8.45)	u l r b L R U B' R B' R' L R' B' L B' U' B' U L R U' B L' R
3.	(4.65)	r b R B L R L' U L' R U L' U B' U B U' L R' B L B R' L B'
4.	7.35	u b B' R L B R L U' B U R B' U' B U' B R' L' B L U' R B' R
5.	6.16	L' B R L' B U B L' U R B' U' R' B L B' R L' U L R' L U' B U

I <3 pyra.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 9, 2009)

Anthony said:


> 2x2 Average of 12 - 3.78.
> 3.26, 4.21, (5.31), 3.58, 3.09, 3.51, 4.38, (2.38), 2.68, 4.99, 4.36, 3.78.
> 
> No skips.



I just realized that you are FASTER than Yu Nakajima in this video!

[youtube]f4j977K27VY&fmt=18[/youtube]


----------



## Tortin (Sep 9, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 5: 12.45
> ...



Never!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 9, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 Average of 12 - 3.78.
> ...



Go on.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I'll go on on his behalf. 

Have my babies. You are the best ever. Long Live Woner


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 9, 2009)

New PB on the 3x3Type A

22.82 with a PLL skip...I didn't need a U2 or U' nothing...just done. lucky lucky.
I think it's time I should really crack down on intuitive F2L. lol


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2009)

OH 

23.39, 14.44, 22.49, 25.39, 23.53, 23.80, 23.22, 16.70, 22.02, 25.02, 31.78, 20.56 = *22.54*

14 was a PLL skip, and 16 was an OLL skip.


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2009)

RU solving avg 12

6.78, 5.45, 5.69, 7.20, 5.56, 4.88, 6.41, 3.69, 4.84, 3.94, 6.14, 5.83, = 5.55

This beats the current AUWR - http://www.mzrg.com/auwr/recs_2gen_avg10.html. I'm sure people can do/have done faster.

EDIT: 5.56, 4.88, 6.41, 3.69, 4.84, 3.94, 6.14, 5.83, 7.13, 7.50, 5.58, 3.20, = 5.40

3.2 was pll skip.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 9, 2009)

Faz you kicked my ass at RU solving.

Edit: hmmmmmmmm......2gll? I gotta talk to SK about this....


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I'm sure people can do/have done faster.



Nice average 
I've gotten sub 5 before, I might start practicing it again.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Sep 9, 2009)

ooooh first sub 20 avg ever 
last time was OLL skip xD

Statistics for 09-09-2009 15:14:35

Average: 19.33
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 14.19
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1. 20.08 U R' D' U' L B2 U' F' D2 F2 L' F' U2 F2 U' B' R' D' B2 L2 B' U F' U' B
2. 18.33 R2 L U R' L' U' L' U2 D R F D U F U' R D L F' R' D2 B2 L' U' F
3. 19.52 U' F L2 F2 U' B L' B' R2 U' B L U' F R' U' D' F B' R B R' L' U D
4. 20.27 B' F2 R2 D U F2 U2 D B' F2 L2 R U2 B2 F U B F U D F' R F2 U R2
5. 21.83 F' R2 U R' B' U' D' F L' D2 R2 D' L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D R F' L2 R D R2
6. 18.38 R2 F R' L2 F2 R' U' B R2 B2 L F U F' R F U2 L' R U L2 D R2 D U'
7. 20.89 R2 L D2 L' R2 B D' F' B U2 D2 R B2 U2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B D' B' U' F2
8. 18.19 L U' L2 D2 R B R' U2 D B2 R2 L B' D2 R' D' F' R' F2 D L' B L D' U
9. (DNF) B' U' F D2 F2 R' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 B2 U' L' F' L' U2 D L U2 D2 L U'
10. 18.38 B' F' L R U' B2 L' B U L R D' U B U D B2 R' B' R B' R' D2 R2 L
11. 17.41 D U' L F R D B2 L' D B' L U' D2 L' D' B2 D' R F' D' L2 R' B D2 B2
12. (14.19) R2 L U' F' R' L' U D2 B R2 D' B' F L U L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D B


----------



## Shortey (Sep 9, 2009)

Just started one-handed.

40.00 average of 5. Pretty good average is a usally get mid 40's. =)

Hope to be 40 seconds consistently soon. =)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pyraminx avg 12: 5.34*

4.74, 6.89, 5.31, 5.28, (10.07), 5.26, 7.03, (1.85), 5.37, 3.70, 5.94, 3.87

Lots of lucky solves.

RA of 16. - session avg 6.14

While racing with Maarten 

Non-rolling avg was 6.70.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pyraminx avg 12: 6.33*

7.17, 5.05, 6.91, 4.84, 5.65, 5.71, 8.43, 6.35, (4.70), (10.43), 4.78, 8.39

Lots of crap solves.

RA of 16. - session avg 6.91

While racing with Simon 

Non-rolling avg was 6.36.


----------



## thelurch1986 (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally broke sub 30s 12 solve average using Petrus!!!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 9, 2009)

First ever OH avg, using a mini DS cube.

Statistics for 09-09-2009 16:43:54

Average: 1:00.61
Standard Deviation: 2.36
Best Time: 55.86
Worst Time: 1:10.58
Individual Times:
1.	(55.86)	R' B2 L R' D U' L' U' B F D' U' B2 L' B' F2 R D' L R' F D2 U L' B'
2.	58.56	B U R B2 F D2 B F' D' U2 L' R' B' F R2 D L2 B L F2 L R F2 L D
3.	59.36	B2 U2 B R B' F' D' L' R B' U' R2 D2 L' D' R2 B2 F2 D U L2 U' F' U L'
4.	1:03.92	D U B2 F2 U' L B' F' U2 R2 D L F' L2 D B R D2 U2 B D U2 L' R2 B'
5.	(1:10.58)	F D2 U B F2 L2 D U' B L2 B F' D' F2 R' B F2 U' B R2 B D2 F U F'


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2009)

OH:

Average: 31.39
Standard Deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 25.06
Worst Time: 36.28
Individual Times:
1.	29.27	D' B U2 B R F2 L2 R D U2 F U F' L2 U L2 D F' R2 F L D2 U' F' R
2.	29.84	F2 D' B R F2 D2 U' R D2 L2 D2 B2 L B R' U2 B D2 U' B F R B2 D2 F
3.	33.12	B2 F' D L R F L2 B' D2 L B' F' U' L' B' F' L2 R B' F2 U' F D2 B' L
4.	(25.06)	D2 U L2 D L B2 U' R' F2 U' B L2 U B2 F D' U' L' B F' R2 U F R2 D
5.	32.84	D U' L' B' D' U' F' D U' L2 R' B D' U2 B2 F2 U' B' R B' F2 D2 U2 F2 D'
6.	29.55	F2 L' R2 B2 U B U R' D' U' B L F2 L2 R' D L2 B D' U' L' B2 D2 L2 D'
7.	35.89	L B R B' F2 L2 R' B U' R2 B F2 L2 R' F D' U' B D' L2 U F2 R' F2 L'
8.	32.37	U2 B F2 D' B F L' F' L2 D2 B' D F2 D2 L R F2 D2 U' B F R F L2 R
9.	(36.28)	D2 L R2 B' L D' U2 F2 U' F' U B' F L D2 U' L' R2 U' B F D U R' D2
10.	30.77	L2 R U B F2 L' D' U' F2 D' U L' D B F2 L' F' L2 R' B F2 U' F2 D U2
11.	31.30	B F D L2 R' B2 R B' L2 B R' U R' D2 U B' L' R2 U' B F2 D' B2 F2 D
12.	28.92	R' B' F' R D' U2 L R D2 B R' B R2 B2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 D U' B D2 B' F2

Also:

22.50	D' U2 B' F2 D U L' F' L2 R' B' L' R' B2 F D U L U' B2 F' L R' D' F'



Normal 3x3: 7.56	U L R2 B2 F L2 R2 B' F2 D' R F' L' R' B' U' B' F2 L2 R' U2 F' U2 L' F


----------



## thelurch1986 (Sep 10, 2009)

Whoa another breakthrough another PB AVG 28.87 with Petrus and a huge new PB single solve 19.98s my first sub 20s Petrus!!


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 10, 2009)

thelurch1986 said:


> Whoa another breakthrough another PB AVG 28.87 with Petrus and a huge new PB single solve 19.98s my first sub 20s Petrus!!



GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO PETRUS


Oh dude, I did that average. I got two 15.95 averages of 12, in a row 0_o.

times: 14.71, 16.46, 19.28, 15.14, 15.39, 15.10, 17.73, 12.98, 18.10, 15.15, 16.82, 14.93 =>15.95

Followed by:

times: 16.35, 13.02, 15.12, 16.37, 16.34, 14.77, 16.21, 14.53, 17.01, 17.24, 18.04, 15.62 =>15.95


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 10, 2009)

Statistics for 09-09-2009 20:25:30

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.16
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 3.06
Worst Time: 12.56


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Oh dude, I did that average. I got two 15.95 averages of 12, in a row 0_o.



And here's why you should roll:
15.14, 15.39, 15.10, 17.73, (12.98), (18.10), 15.15, 16.82, 14.93, 16.35, 13.02, 15.12 => 15.48
Congrats, you are sub-15.5.


----------



## Tortin (Sep 10, 2009)

8.53, 10.83, 8.99, 10.08, 16.95 = 9.96

Yay! Finally sub-10 in pyra. xD


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 10, 2009)

27.38 one-handed average... I still want sub-25.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2009)

I did like 150 solves on the 3x3 sim, got some cool results:

best avg5: 10.01 (SD = 0.59)
(15.97), 9.50, 10.83, 9.70, (9.28)

best avg12: 11.17 (SD = 1.16)
11.44, 10.64, 11.11, 11.52, 13.72, 12.30, (15.97), 9.50, 10.83, 9.70, (9.28), 10.95

best avg100: 13.30 (SD = 3.32)


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 10, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



I don't think I'll cosign on that...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't go off on a tangent


----------



## LNZ (Sep 10, 2009)

New best time on the 2x2x2 cube of 0:15. Used a white QJ 4x4 with tiles in a defacto 2x2 mode for the solve.

I got a half solved top layer and a T-Perm finished it off.


----------



## Escher (Sep 10, 2009)

B2 F L2 D2 B2 L R2 D U2 R D L' R' B2 F2 L' R' D' U' B2 D2 U' B2 R' F2

6.35 PLL skip, on a slow F too. Maybe sub 6 if I had my C or AII when they were good.

Solution:
cross:R' F' L'
1st pair: y' R' U R
2nd pair: U' R U' R' U y' R' U R
3rd pair: U y' R U' R2 U R
4th pair: U' R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' f RUR'U' f'
PLL: U'
= 36 moves 
= 5.67 tps to 2dp.

Pretty lucky if you ask me, but not worth of the easy scrambles thread methinks.

EDIT:
2x2 FL average of 12: 1.14


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 10, 2009)

*3x3 OH avg 12: 27.60*

25.79, 29.75, 27.47, 23.82, 29.34, 28.35, 26.43, 24.67, 28.87, 25.81, 29.51, 29.80

Improving fast


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 10, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> *3x3 OH avg 12: 27.60*
> 
> 25.79, 29.75, 27.47, 23.82, 29.34, 28.35, 26.43, 24.67, 28.87, 25.81, 29.51, 29.80
> 
> Improving fast


*3x3 OH avg 12: 29.36*

28.23, 31.23, 33.57, 23.09, 28.22, 27.27, 34.95, 30.69, 27.08, 24.90, 35.30, 27.43

Improving slowly


----------



## Shortey (Sep 10, 2009)

I got my Meffert's 4x4 yesterday so I wanted to do an average of five with it. It's big for my hands so I'm thinking of cutting of the tiles and sticker it.

Statistics for 09-10-2009 18:11:47

Average: 1:56.63
Standard Deviation: 2.40
Best Time: 1:53.33
Worst Time: 2:00.09
Individual Times:
1.	(2:00.09)	Fw2 Uw' F2 R2 B Fw' U' R2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' F R2 U L2 F' L2 Rw' R' F' L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 L' B' Uw2 U2 Rw D U' R' Fw' U'
2.	1:55.11	Rw2 D2 R' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 D' U2 F' U' Rw2 B Uw2 Rw' D' Uw R' B U2 L B R' Fw D' Uw' U L' Rw R2 Uw Rw2 Uw Rw' D U L2 R Fw' Uw
3.	1:54.77	B Uw R2 U Rw' B' Uw' U2 L2 U' Fw Rw Fw' D' B' D2 Rw' F2 L2 R2 F' Uw' B L Rw R' Fw2 F2 L' Rw R Fw' Uw U' R D Fw F' Rw2 R'
4.	2:00.02	B R' D2 Fw2 F' U' B2 Fw' F' Uw' L' Fw' Uw2 L Rw Fw2 Uw' B F L R2 D2 L' R F' U F Uw2 F D2 B Fw F Rw2 R' Fw' F' D2 Uw' U'
5.	(1:53.33)	L2 Fw' F' Rw Uw' B' F D2 Uw' U B U' L2 D' B L Rw' R F Uw R' Fw' Uw F2 L2 R' F2 R2 D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 U B2 Fw2 F2 D' Rw2 R


----------



## Raffael (Sep 10, 2009)

sub-20 avg of 100 

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 19.99*
Standard Deviation: 2.21
Best Time: 14.47
Worst Time: 25.61

Best RA/5: 17.67
Best RA/12: 19.24


----------



## Shortey (Sep 10, 2009)

I just did an average of 50 and the average was 21.02. The best average of 5 was 18.82 which is my new PB, and the best average of 12 was 20.32, which wasn't that great.
I had one DNF. The best time was 13.xy. I pressed the wrong button so the timer didn't stop, but I put 99 behind it, so it'll be fair. Here is the list:
Statistics for 09-10-2009 21:35:44

Cubes Solved: 50/51
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.02
Standard Deviation: 2.79
Best Time: 13.99
Worst Time: 26.80
Individual Times:
1.	18.90	L R' D2 U R D' R2 B2 F U' B F' L' U L' R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F L' R' D U'
2.	24.27	D' U' B L' B' F' R2 F2 L2 R2 D L' F2 D U B2 F' D L2 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 L
3.	21.46	F D2 U L2 D' U L D' B F2 R U' F L' R B F' D R U2 F D2 L2 D U
4.	25.35	D2 R' D' U R D B F' D2 U F' U2 F2 U F2 U' F U2 B F' R2 F' U' B2 U'
5.	23.22	R2 D2 U F2 R B' L B' F2 D' B F2 L2 R2 B F' U R2 D B' L R' D' U B2
6.	20.83	D B R' D2 L R2 B' F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L' D L2 D' B2 L2 R B2 L2 R' B' F L
7.	19.94	B2 R' U' F' U2 F D' U B' D U' L' R2 D L' R' U2 B F L R2 B2 L R D2
8.	19.61	R' B F L' U F2 R U' R B F L2 B' F' D U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F' R D2 U' F'
9.	23.24	F' D' B' F L' B L' B2 L' R D' U2 F' R' B D U' F2 D B2 F U L2 R F2
10.	24.81	R B2 F R D' B F R' D2 U' L2 R B F L D' B2 R F' D' L B' F U B
11.	20.13	B' D U' B' L2 R' U R B' L2 B' F' U2 B L F' D B2 L2 R' U' F' D2 U2 F
12.	22.07	B' L2 B' F L2 D U' L2 R2 U2 B' F' L R' D2 R' F L2 B2 F' R' D U B D
13.	18.67	U B U B' F U' L R' D2 U L' F' D2 L2 U' B2 F' U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D' L2 R
14.	18.93	L R2 B F L' R2 B F D B L U B2 F U B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B U
15.	18.96	R2 D2 U L R2 D' R' F2 L R B' R B F2 D2 F R2 B' L' R' F L R' F' L2
16.	16.75	L R D U2 L B' F' R B D B2 D' U' B2 F2 D' U F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 L'
17.	24.00	D2 B2 D R2 B' L' R U B' D B F2 D' F' L R2 D' L D' R D2 U' F L R
18.	19.74	R' D' U' L D U L' D' U' R2 F R2 D F' D U F D U F' L B2 F' D U
19.	21.20	B D U2 L' F R' F L' B' F L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L B2 U' L2 B' F' L2 B' F' D'
20.	23.35	D U2 L2 R' F' R' U B U2 L' R' U2 B R D' L' B2 L' R U R2 U' L' R B
21.	22.91	L U2 B' D L2 R D B' R' F R D' L' B2 F' R' D' U L2 B2 F L R D' L2
22.	(DNF)	F' D' L2 B2 D R' B' L' R2 B2 D U2 B F2 R D2 U2 L' B L' R2 B2 F L R2
23.	14.49	L' R B D' U2 L R D2 L' R2 U' R D2 U' F2 L' U' L' D' U' L' R2 B L' U
24.	23.69	U B2 D' U2 B L F2 D' F L2 U' L R U2 B2 F' R D U F L B2 F2 R U2
25.	21.62	D2 R B F' L' R' F' L F2 R2 F U' R2 B F' L' B F L D U B2 F' D U2
26.	18.31	R D2 R D2 B' F2 R B' F R2 D' F' R D' B2 F2 R' B' F L' D2 F2 D2 U' R2
27.	22.71	L D' R2 U L2 U' L D' B2 U' R B2 F U' F L2 F L2 R' B2 D' U R' U R
28.	25.32	D F' L' D' L' R D U' R' F L R2 U2 F D U' F' L' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D U2
29.	(13.99) D U2 B L2 D2 F U2 B2 F' D L R2 B' F' L' R' B2 L R' D L2 D2 B' F' L'
30.	18.58	D B D' U2 F2 R F' R U' B2 F' D B L B F2 D U2 F2 D' U' R D' U2 R2
31.	18.65	D B2 F L2 D B2 F2 L R' D' U F U F' L' R' F' D B2 D2 U2 R' B F' L'
32.	23.56	B2 D L2 R F2 U' B2 D2 L R2 B D2 U F' R' D B' F D2 L R D R' F2 L
33.	19.23	R F2 R' D U' B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' U L2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 L D F2 D L2 R F2
34.	22.40	L R U L D' B' D2 U2 R' U L R' D B2 F2 L2 D' U' R' B F L2 D U B
35.	21.59	D2 B U2 F R D' B L2 F2 R2 B F' U' R B2 F2 D R F' D L B' F2 U' L2
36.	23.86	B F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' B F2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 R D2 B F R' D' R
37.	21.80	D2 U F2 D' U L2 R' U L2 F' R2 D U R F D' U B R' B' F' U L' R' U
38.	19.56	U' B' F' L2 B' R U' R2 B' F2 U' L' R' D' U' L' R' F' D2 L D2 U' B F U
39.	18.77	B D U2 B' L R B2 L D R2 F L' R2 B U' L2 D' U L2 R B2 D R U2 F2
40.	22.26	F U' B2 F' R B2 F D2 L2 U F2 D2 B' R' U2 R D2 B2 L' R2 F D2 U L D'
41.	18.56	D2 U2 L' B D' U R B' D2 U F U2 R' D' U2 L2 R D2 B2 D' L' R F2 U B2
42.	16.58	B2 F D' U' B2 F2 L' U L R' U B2 F' D2 U L2 D L D2 U L2 R F L2 R2
43.	22.92	F2 R B F2 U L' B2 F L' D' U R D2 L2 R B2 F L' R2 D2 R2 F2 R F D
44.	17.23	L2 D B' R' D2 F' L D' F L2 R D' L2 D2 U' B' F L' D2 U B L2 R D' L'
45.	21.18	F2 R2 D2 B2 F D U B F2 L B2 F U2 B R' D U L' D' U2 B U' B' F' R
46.	25.68	U2 F D2 U' B' F D U2 L2 D B' F' D' B2 F2 D' U R2 B D2 U' R' U2 L F2
47.	20.42	R2 B2 F L2 B F' D2 L' R U L' D B2 L B2 L2 F R' B D U R D' U' R2
48.	26.80	U R' D2 F2 D2 U' L R2 D U L R' B2 F' L2 D2 U2 L R U L' F2 D2 R2 U2
49.	22.94	L R2 B F' D2 B F L2 F' D' U' L F2 D' U' B F U B' D2 B2 L' D' F D
50.	20.01	D2 B2 F L2 R2 B2 F L B2 F' L' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 B' F' U' L' R B L2
51.	20.13	R D' U' F2 L2 R' D B2 U' B' D2 L2 R B' F' U L' R F' R2 F' R' F' L' R


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 10, 2009)

*Square-1 average of 12: 28.12*

29.12, 29.71, 21.73, 29.37, 25.08, 33.49, 24.63, 31.14, 24.63, 30.66, 32.09, 24.77

That's sub-NR! 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lands&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dude, I did that average. I got two 15.95 averages of 12, in a row 0_o.
> ...



Okay fine then lol.....You've convinced me. Does this mean I can change my PR average to 15.48? And start counting rolling averages?

Edit: Yup. I did my first rolled session and it was so relaxed and fun. and I love the numbers I'm seeing. 

best avg12: 16.01

best avg5: 14.98

Yay less stress and better times! Thanks qq.


----------



## Edam (Sep 10, 2009)

3x3
Average: 19.05
Standard Deviation: 0.75
Best Time: 17.03
Worst Time: 21.05
Individual Times:
1.	19.77	F2 L' B' D U2 B U2 R2 U B2 F L R' D U' L R' B' F' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R
2.	19.72	F2 R U F2 R' U L' R2 D B F2 U B F U2 L2 B' D L' R2 D2 U2 R B U
3.	18.64	L' B R F L2 R2 D U F U F D R' D2 U2 L2 R' U' R2 B F2 D2 B' L' R
4.	19.60	F2 U' B F R F2 D2 U' L' B2 D2 U' L' R D2 U2 R U F D' U2 B2 F2 D' B2
5.	(21.05)	L2 F L R' B D F' L' B' U2 B D2 L U B L' B U2 B' F' L R U2 L' U
6.	18.39	D U B2 F D F' L R B' F' L R F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L F L' D' B U' L' F'
7.	18.95	F2 L2 U' L R2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 B' F D2 U B' F D U' L' D U2 B2 U2 F2 L'
8.	18.84	B' F D2 U F2 L' B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L B' D' U' B F2 U R' U' R2 B' F U2 R'
9.	17.92	F2 D2 U2 B' F' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 R D2 F D2 B F2 R2 D' R2 B F2 L2 R F
10.	20.40	U' R' D' U' L' B2 L2 B2 F' L' D U' L2 R' B L' F R' F2 U2 F' L' U L R2
11.	(17.03)	B' F L2 F L' R' D' U2 L2 D2 L' R' B' F' L' B' D2 U B F2 R' B' F R2 F2
12.	18.30	L2 F' L B F' U' B' F D' L' B2 F D2 B2 D B' R2 U' F' D' L' R2 U' B2 R

best RA of 5 18.35. woo!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2009)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Average: 17.74
Standard Deviation: 3.05
Best Time: 12.12
Worst Time: 24.71
Individual Times: 18.13, 14.46, 17.34, 17.19, 19.16, 22.15, 21.45, 16.21, 20.83, 17.19, 17.30, 20.16, 17.56, 16.58, 17.33, 12.44, 19.70, 19.70, (12.12), 13.96, 19.97, 12.21, (24.71), 17.97, 17.66

There's a 15.29 average of 5 in there.

Also, I still don't know how to use IRC properly.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 11, 2009)

Average of 5: 17.73
1. (16.14) F' L' U' L U R2 F U2 L U D' R2 U' D B' F U L' R D' B2 D' B2 R' U'
2. (20.45) U' L F R' L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D F B' R2 F2 B L' B F' L2 B D L' U' R' F'
3. 17.54 U' F D' F2 L D' R F B U' F2 B R2 U' D2 R D' U F2 B L' R2 B R2 D
4. 17.58 F2 R B' U' F' R F' U' D' R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 U B' F2 R' B' R2 F D2 B' F2
5. 18.09 D L' U2 B D' B D2 B2 L' U2 F2 U D2 B2 U' F' U' L R2 F U' R2 U' R2 D 

AND!!!!

Average of 12: 18.94
1. 17.54 U' F D' F2 L D' R F B U' F2 B R2 U' D2 R D' U F2 B L' R2 B R2 D
2. 17.58 F2 R B' U' F' R F' U' D' R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 U B' F2 R' B' R2 F D2 B' F2
3. 18.09 D L' U2 B D' B D2 B2 L' U2 F2 U D2 B2 U' F' U' L R2 F U' R2 U' R2 D
4. 20.70 B' U2 B2 F' R' F' L2 R2 F D2 B L F' B L' U B' D' L F' U2 L2 U R2 U
5. 21.82 B' F2 D2 U' L F' R' F U' L' U' R' L F R2 D2 L' R U D2 L' B2 F L R
6. 17.61 L' F U' L2 R' B' R' U F B' L' B2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' R' D' F2 B U' F' L2 U'
7. 22.28 F U2 B' U B2 L' U' D F2 U D' B' D2 L2 R' B' D' B2 L2 F2 L R F B' L2
8. (22.94) U2 L' U' F R D F2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' B' U2 F' L2 B' F' D' L' R2
9. 18.69 L2 D' F2 D2 B' D2 B U2 D' B2 D L2 F D' R' U' F' R B D2 L2 U' L B' D
10. 16.26[Sub-18 3 of 5!!] D F L2 B' D' B U B' F D' B2 R2 U' B L' B' U2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B' F L'
11. 18.80 B2 R U L B F2 U2 F' R2 F L' U B' D U L' F2 U R' D' F2 B' D R' U2
12. (16.17) F' R2 U L D' F2 R B' L' B' U2 R U' F B2 R D F2 R' D' R F2 L' U2 F2 

I'm finally sub-20 for real!!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 11, 2009)

New PG AVG 5: 25.54 seconds



1)25.21 seconds

2)24 seconds

2)28.24 seconds

4)23.97 seconds

5)26.28 seconds

And I just became sub 30


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 11, 2009)

Sub 6 7x7 consistently. This is too easy lol


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 11, 2009)

New 2x2x2 PB AVG of 12: 9.11 seconds

1)4.78(PB Lucky Single!)

2)11.45

3)10.64

4)8.20

5)12.47

6)7.83

7)14.38

8)8.98

9)5.24

10)5.22

11)12.16 

12)8.01

I am on a roll!

p.s LBL FTW


----------



## bwatkins (Sep 11, 2009)

FIRST EVER SUB 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

28.91. Haven't speedsolved or posted here since the fall semester began but did a reunion set of circa ~50 cubes...28.91 on a 25 move scramble!!!

I'M PUMPED!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2009)

rachmaninovian had the idea to do an average of 12 on the 4x4 with 12 different methods, so we thought up a list of notcrap methods and here's my average:

(55.29), 1:03.14, 1:35.22, 1:33.09, 1:38.06, 1:59.16, 1:17.64, (2:43.25), 1:15.16, 1:36.65, 1:23.12, 1:01.76 => 1:26.30

The methods were
redux; K4 (F2L version); my columns; a columns first method (corner-edge-edge-corner columns, D center, F3L, ELL); sandwich; Per style cage (FL, F3L edges, LL edges, last 5 centers); centers last with edge pairing; milan's method (centers, corners, commutator edges); KBCM (aka Eidolon style roux-by-four); Mizzle style roux-by-four (1x3x4 blocks, CMLL, pair UL/UR insert, sandwich finish); Richard Meyer roux-redux (L/R centers, 1x3x4 block, rest of centers, pair edges, roux finish); Robert Yau's cross-reduction thing.


----------



## Faz (Sep 11, 2009)

3x3:

Single: *6.59* lucky (forced pll skip)

Average of 5: 
8.48, 9.41, (13.61), 11.13, (6.59) = *9.67*

Average of 12:
(6.59), 11.02, 9.83, 10.42, 10.31, 10.28, (12.86), 10.16, 10.75, 9.48, 10.77, 9.95 = *10.30*

No other lucky solves apart from the 6.

This was epic.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> rachmaninovian had the idea to do an average of 12 on the 4x4 with 12 different methods, so we thought up a list of notcrap methods and here's my average:
> 
> (55.29), 1:03.14, 1:35.22, 1:33.09, 1:38.06, 1:59.16, 1:17.64, (2:43.25), 1:15.16, 1:36.65, 1:23.12, 1:01.76 => 1:26.30
> 
> ...



Richard Meyer roux-duction*

You also could have done Jai-style reduction, where you solve cross/f2l pieces as you pair them, that way f2l is halfway done by the time you finish reduction.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> rachmaninovian had the idea to do an average of 12 on the 4x4 with 12 different methods, so we thought up a list of notcrap methods and here's my average:
> 
> (55.29), 1:03.14, 1:35.22, 1:33.09, 1:38.06, 1:59.16, 1:17.64, (2:43.25), 1:15.16, 1:36.65, 1:23.12, 1:01.76 => 1:26.30
> 
> ...



I hate you...xD
I am hoping to sub 2...both my columns are only sub 3 at the moment..


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 11, 2009)

There's also Masayuki Akimoto's method, that's fun to do


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2009)

(1:20.90), 36.82, 30.55, 23.72, 19.54, 31.41, 17.70, 8.77, 23.43, 10.13, 14.20, 19.13, 7.63, 12.52, (6.00), 7.00, 13.94, 11.37, 10.36, 19.77

This was my progression of times for my first time trying square-1 cube shape without looking at the puzzle at any point. The 7.00 was fist-fist and the 6.00 was scallop-scallop, but most others were >3 twists.

Best average of 12: 11.51


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> You also could have done Jai-style reduction, where you solve cross/f2l pieces as you pair them, that way f2l is halfway done by the time you finish reduction.



Is there any reasonable way to do this without pairing the edges one at a time?



Robert-Y said:


> There's also Masayuki Akimoto's method, that's fun to do



This is columns, D center, other centers, D edges, U edges, right? I had a hard time finding his actual site so I might have the wrong idea about it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > There's also Masayuki Akimoto's method, that's fun to do
> ...



Ah yes, unfortunately, I think his site might have taken down a couple of weeks/months ago.

However, from what I can remember, I think it goes something like this:

1. Solve the top corners
2. Solve the E slice edges
3. Solve the top centre
4. Solve the other centres (By solving the centres adjacent to the top centre, in a style similar to Pochmann centres.)
5. Solve the top edges
6. Do x2 or z2. Solve the top corners
7. Solve the remaining edges using commutators

(I feel as though I'm missing a step...)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2009)

I finally cracked 25 seconds on 3x3x3!

Statistics for 09-11-2009 18:11:38

Average: 24.96
Standard Deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 22.04
Worst Time: 32.44

Individual Times:
25.66 22.64 23.48 28.13 22.45 27.87 25.79 26.45 (22.04) (32.44) 22.32 24.82


----------



## peterbat (Sep 12, 2009)

My second non-rolling sub-20 average of 12 on 3x3:

1) 21.34
2) 14.78 
3) 20.0
4) 24.1 
5) 17.23
6) 17.83
7) 20.93
8) 19.78
9) 19.81
10) 17.94
11) 19.53
12) 19.01 Average: 19.34

Yay! Take that swine flu!


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2009)

Duuuuuude. I think it's the sudden increase in temperature. It's gone up about 10 degrees celcius the past 2 days here is melbourne, and I find that I can turn alot faster.

Average of 5: *9.00*
1. (12.05) R2 U D F U2 R2 L2 B' D' L' B R2 D2 L' B2 D' U2 B' D' R2 L D L2 D' F
2. 9.39 D' L2 U B' U' F2 U' B2 L2 B' U B' U' F' R D' U B' F2 D' L2 B F' D' B
3. 8.65 R2 F R' B2 D B2 L' R U2 R2 D B L' R2 F2 R D U' R' F2 D2 R2 L2 B D2
4. (8.31) R' B2 L' D2 L U' F L' U2 L' R' U' D B F L R2 B2 U' L U D B2 R' B'
5. 8.97 U F2 D2 L D' B2 U' B R B2 U L U' R' L' D' F U F' D' F' R' L B' D' 



Average of 12: *10.23*
1. 9.41 R F2 U B D' U' R' F2 R2 F' L' B' D' F D F' R' D2 R2 U D2 F2 L' B L
2. 11.59 D' B R2 F' D2 F2 B U' F D2 R' D2 B R' F' L' U2 D F D' L' B F L2 D'
3. 9.55 F' B R2 U' L D L U D2 B2 D F' L U D2 L B D' F D2 R2 L' F' L U2
4. 10.39 D2 B F D2 L' B D2 F L U2 B F' D2 L2 B U2 F2 D2 B D F2 B2 U' F' R2
5. (12.05) R2 U D F U2 R2 L2 B' D' L' B R2 D2 L' B2 D' U2 B' D' R2 L D L2 D' F
6. 9.39 D' L2 U B' U' F2 U' B2 L2 B' U B' U' F' R D' U B' F2 D' L2 B F' D' B
7. 8.65 R2 F R' B2 D B2 L' R U2 R2 D B L' R2 F2 R D U' R' F2 D2 R2 L2 B D2
8. (8.31) R' B2 L' D2 L U' F L' U2 L' R' U' D B F L R2 B2 U' L U D B2 R' B'
9. 8.97 U F2 D2 L D' B2 U' B R B2 U L U' R' L' D' F U F' D' F' R' L B' D'
10. 11.87 R' B L B' D2 R F L' R' F' U' R B D' B U B R2 D B R' U' R' L2 U
11. 11.89 L D R' D' U2 B D' U2 L2 U D R2 B2 U L' U L B F' U' D2 R2 U R L'
12. 10.61 R' L2 U' F2 R' L' D2 F U2 R U2 D2 R U' F D' F L2 R2 B' F U' D L2 B2


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Duuuuuude. I think it's the sudden increase in temperature. It's gone up about 10 degrees celcius the past 2 days here is melbourne, and I find that I can turn alot faster.
> 
> Average of 5: *9.00*
> 1. (12.05) R2 U D F U2 R2 L2 B' D' L' B R2 D2 L' B2 D' U2 B' D' R2 L D L2 D' F
> ...



Duuuuuude you never fail to amaze! What cube are you using right now?


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2009)

Type aII, the old one with the awesome edges.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 12, 2009)

First Sub-30 Avg. of 5 for 3x3x3.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 12, 2009)

*Square-1 average of 12, non-rolling: 25.65*

22.61, 28.90, 28.52, 30.28, 22.55, 23.39, 27.90, 25.25, 19.16, 30.81, 20.65, 26.47

Baum is NOT a bad method.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 12, 2009)

YES!!!!!

Average: 4.04
Standard Deviation: 0.37
Best Time: 3.18
Worst Time: 5.41
Individual Times:
1.	3.68	U2 F R F D' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 R'
2.	(5.41)	L' B D R2 U F' R2 B2 L F2 R2 U
3.	4.55	D B U2 L2 B' L' D F2 U R' D2 B
4.	3.90	F U' B R' F2 D' F2 L' F2 U' L' B
5.	(3.18)	R' B R U' L2 D2 R' F2 L D' B2 L2

New PB Average for 2x2! Next time Sub-4!


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2009)

> 10.56, 9.87, 11.12, 13.03, 10.17, 10.40, 12.28, 11.08, 11.97, 9.58, 10.50, 11.11, 11.73, 12.87, 10.79, 12.25, 13.90, 8.98, 8.62, 11.59, 9.30, 8.84, 9.94, 11.89, 12.12, 10.95, 11.97, 11.78, 10.62, 10.50, 11.67, 11.47, 11.98, 11.50, 11.45, 8.98, 8.44, 9.91, 13.30, 9.51, 11.48, 11.62, 11.45, 12.03, 8.64, 9.53, 10.08, 11.19, 11.00, 10.95, 11.19, 9.66, 10.75, 10.73, 10.16, 11.39, 10.31, 10.25, 11.11, 11.08, 10.33, 13.48, 10.94, 13.16, 10.72, 10.92, 10.94, 14.75, 10.59, 12.72, 10.55, 12.51, 11.81, 9.72, 12.89, 11.86, 11.26, 9.83, 11.22, 12.45, 12.44, 11.42, 11.00, 11.81, 12.48, 11.61, 10.16, 11.22, 10.58, 11.03, 11.34, 11.87, 13.64, 12.36, 8.34, 9.56, 9.39, 11.62, 11.48,



= *11.08 avg of 100*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 12, 2009)

New OH PB: 32.38!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 12, 2009)

For this week's FMC:

Scramble: B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U2 R' U2 B' D' U' R D2 L D' R'
Solution: R U L' B' R B' U' L D' B D B2 U B R B R' L F U F' L' U' (23)

R U (L') B' R (2x2x2 + influential move)
B' U' L D' B D (2x2x3)
B2 U B R B R' (3xcross)
L (block + line on U)
F U F' L' U' (finish)

Epic.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 12, 2009)

milan's 4x4 method

1:34.08, 1:45.60, (1:28.90), 1:35.85, 1:46.40, 1:30.09, 1:40.74, 1:33.31, 1:29.74, (1:55.69), 1:38.20, 1:40.36 -->1:37.93

i shall sub 1:30 before i move on the the next method..


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 12, 2009)

holy crap. 7.67 PLL skip!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh... My... God!

I've been playing golf since 5AM this morning and I just got home 6M.

I started doing some 3x3.

First 12 solves..


14.29, 13.24, (19.49), 14.44, 14.20, 13.73, 12.07, 12.18, 14.37, (11.70), 13.55, 13.74

= *13.58*

19 was a pop.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2009)

14.87

D2 B' D' U' F L' R D2 F D' U B2 F' D F' L' R2 D U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U'

EDIT: 

14.32	

L2 F R U L R B' L' R' U2 R' B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F' D L2 D2 F2 R D' U2 L2


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 12, 2009)

Snitt av 100: 14.18

Snitt av 12 non-RA: 13.58

Snitt av 12 RA: 12.76

Non-lucky singel: 9.73

Good day for *3x3*


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 12, 2009)

yay 
4x4-59.89


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 12, 2009)

(2.77)	b' R' B' L R B' L' U B' L R U' R' B' L U' B U' B U' R' B U' L B

lol. Pyra single.


EDIT: 

Statistics for 09-12-2009 18:36:34

Average: 5.78
Standard Deviation: 0.27
Best Time: 5.33
Worst Time: 7.11
Individual Times:
1.	6.12	u l r b' B' L U' R' B' U' L R L U B' R' U L R B U' R B U' R
2.	(5.33)	u' r U R L' B U L' U' L R L' U' R U R U' B R B R' U' B' U L
3.	5.45	u l' b U' R U' L U L' R L' R B R' B U R' L U R L' R B L' B
4.	(7.11)	u' r' b R' U R' B' R' L U' L' U' R' U' B L' B' U' R' B R' U' R B U'
5.	5.77	u r U' L B L U' B L' U L U' L R B L' B R' L' B R' U L U L





EDIT AGAIN: 

Statistics for 09-12-2009 18:38:48

Average: 7.28
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 5.33
Worst Time: 11.47
Individual Times:
1.	7.38	u' l b' L R' B' R' L U B' U' B R B' R U' L' U L U B U' R' U' B'
2.	8.11	l b' L B' U L' U' L R L B' L' B' U' B R U' R B' U' B' L U L' R
3.	7.81	u l' r' L' B R' U B U' R' B' U R' L R' U' B U R U' B L' B U' R
4.	8.22	u' b U' B L B U' L' R B' R U' B R' B U R U L R' U' B' R' L B'
5.	(11.47)	u r U' L' U B' U R B R U' R B' U' B R' B L B' R' L U' B' U' B'
6.	7.45	l b' U' R' U L R' B' R' L' R B L' R' B' L B' R U' R' U B' L' R' B
7.	6.12	u l r b' B' L U' R' B' U' L R L U B' R' U L R B U' R B U' R
8.	(5.33)	u' r U R L' B U L' U' L R L' U' R U R U' B R B R' U' B' U L
9.	5.45	u l' b U' R U' L U L' R L' R B R' B U R' L U R L' R B L' B
10.	7.11	u' r' b R' U R' B' R' L U' L' U' R' U' B L' B' U' R' B R' U' R B U'
11.	5.77	u r U' L B L U' B L' U L U' L R B L' B R' L' B R' U L U L
12.	9.33	u' r' B L' U B U R' U' R' L B R L' R' U' L' U R' U B' U R B L


THIRD EDIT: 

Statistics for 09-12-2009 18:42:13

Average: 7.19
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 5.33
Worst Time: 10.25
Individual Times:
1.	6.12	u l r b' B' L U' R' B' U' L R L U B' R' U L R B U' R B U' R
2.	(5.33)	u' r U R L' B U L' U' L R L' U' R U R U' B R B R' U' B' U L
3.	5.45	u l' b U' R U' L U L' R L' R B R' B U R' L U R L' R B L' B
4.	7.11	u' r' b R' U R' B' R' L U' L' U' R' U' B L' B' U' R' B R' U' R B U'
5.	5.77	u r U' L B L U' B L' U L U' L R B L' B R' L' B R' U L U L
6.	9.33	u' r' B L' U B U R' U' R' L B R L' R' U' L' U R' U B' U R B L
7.	(10.25)	u' l b L B' R' U' L U R' L R' U' B' L' B' U L U' L R B L U R'
8.	7.34	u' l r b' B U' R B U B U' B R' U B L' U' R B R B U' B R L'
9.	8.84	l' r b' B U R' L' R' B' U' L R' U' B R' U R' L' U B' R B L B U
10.	8.19	l' r' B' U' B R B' R' L B R' L R B' L' U' L' B' U' L' B U' R L' R'
11.	7.36	u' l R' L U R' L' R B U L' B' L B L B L' R' B' L' R' B L B L'
12.	6.41	r R' L' R' U L' U R' L' U B' R U' L' U B' U' L U B L' B L R L


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 13, 2009)

sub 20 avg of 5 (bout time)
13.95(pb),21.2,22.27,22.23(all hope was lost until),14.01
avg:19.15


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 13, 2009)

My avg of 5 is 1:04.65 minutes. Not as fast as most people on the forum, but it's pretty good for me....my PB is 51.45 sec. would have been faster but i goofed


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 13, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> My avg of 5 is 1:04.65 minutes. Not as fast as most people on the forum, but it's pretty good for me....my PB is 51.45 sec. would have been faster but i goofed



Not quite sub-zero, but respectable. Congrats.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > My avg of 5 is 1:04.65 minutes. Not as fast as most people on the forum, but it's pretty good for me....my PB is 51.45 sec. would have been faster but i goofed
> ...



Thx. After all....we all gotta start some where.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2009)

Face-Turning Octahedron (physical, not a computer one):

- best time: 1:08.39 (really easy solve, don't know if it qualifies as lucky or not)
- avg5: 1:45.20
1:37.90, 1:57.73, (1:30.47), (2:27.10), 1:39.97
- avg12: 1:49.05
(1:08.39), 2:10.75, 1:50.03, 1:40.71, 2:16.29, 1:23.07, (3:10.03), 1:55.01, 1:48.52, 1:37.90, 1:57.73, 1:30.47


----------



## Hays (Sep 13, 2009)

4x4 -51
1 hour marathon - 161 (thanks to dbax0999 for scrambling)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Face-Turning Octahedron (physical, not a computer one):
> 
> - best time: 1:08.39 (really easy solve, don't know if it qualifies as lucky or not)
> - avg5: 1:45.20
> ...



:0
One of these days I'm gonna learn the method you use because that's just insane.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sq1 avg50

session avg: 16.87 (σ = 2.57)
best avg5: 14.93 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 15.98 (σ = 1.56)




17.93, 19.09, 17.21, 15.44, (24.28), 17.56, 13.11, 19.58, 14.13, 19.61, 22.01, 16.99, 15.44, 20.33, (10.01), 20.01, 14.94, 15.24, 21.33, 17.91, 19.11, 14.47, 13.53, 15.57, 16.63, 14.75, 14.63, 17.62, 16.82, 17.80, 14.87, 17.20, 17.73, 18.82, 22.60, 13.01, 12.97, 22.04, 16.34, 17.11, 16.35, 14.87, 14.15, 17.25, 18.18, 19.79, 13.67, 17.72, 14.16, 12.27


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 13, 2009)

10.21 official 3x3 single
22.xx official OH single
29.xx official OH average
27.xx official square-1 single
6:35.xx official 7x7 single


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 10.21 official 3x3 single



Awesome, Sarah!

Skip?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 13, 2009)

I did some square-1 today.

19.07, 22.85, 24.87, 32.70, 23.09, 25.47, 21.65, 29.47, 24.46, 28.36, 18.79, 23.16, 21.73, 24.72, 32.94, 22.26, 23.88, 22.78, 23.18, 20.41, 27.08, 22.24, 26.95, 30.15, 24.98, 25.58, 22.26, 17.48, 31.55, 30.36, 19.85, 24.96, 18.69, 25.06, 20.14, 22.20, 28.79, 27.82, 21.10, 22.81, 20.85, 16.95, 18.18, 25.35, 19.59, 26.06, 23.99, 12.96, 25.15, 23.66, 27.57, 22.03, 30.55, 26.93, 21.22, 26.17, 19.38, 24.37, 18.87, 21.16, 23.18, 29.07, 15.23, 26.82, 25.46, 24.25, 16.30, 29.15, 23.09, 24.38, 20.63, 24.46, 22.25, 22.16, 28.43, 23.06, 22.60, 23.08, 22.78, 31.24, 22.36, 22.48, 25.84, 26.98, 19.20, 20.03, 20.36, 28.00, 28.20, 29.24, 29.95, 18.70, 15.55, 28.98, 24.40, 24.86, 25.95, 21.71, 18.06, 20.77

Best avg5: 19.54
Best avg12: 21.76
Session average: 23.78

Still using a messed up Baum-VDB hybrid


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 13, 2009)

Average: 4.78
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 3.30
Worst Time: 8.65
Individual Times:
1.	5.40	F U' R B2 L' F R2 D' F2 R' D' R2
2.	4.44	D2 L F2 D B2 U R' D' B' L D2 L2
3.	(3.30)	U' R2 D L' U' L' B2 D' L' D2 R D
4.	4.09	R F U2 L U2 L' U B R' D2 L' B
5.	(8.65)	U' R F' D' L U2 F2 L' D' R F R'
6.	3.83	L B' U2 F D2 B D2 F R U B' L
7.	5.59	L2 B' U2 L2 F' R' F2 U L' B' L' U2
8.	4.47	D' R' F R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F' D2 R2 D
9.	5.28	U' F2 R' D' R U L' U R' U2 F R
10.	5.11	U B L B2 D R' U L2 B' D2 F L

2x2 PB average.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 13, 2009)

Yesterday, I was in the car, and had 5 or so consecutive 4x4 solves sub-56. This kind of thing always happens to me when I don't have a pen/pencil or my laptop...


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Sep 13, 2009)

3x3 9.94 first sub 10!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2009)

Andrew, did you happen to record how many times you had parity? Or because you know full EP (or at least most of it) do you not consider it as having parity as your EP is 2-look?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 13, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Andrew, did you happen to record how many times you had parity? Or because you know full EP (or at least most of it) do you not consider it as having parity as your EP is 2-look?



He uses parity CP.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 13, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=151

Wuqiong Fan: 4x4 in 52.88 So close!
Wuqiong Fan: 57.30 OP
Wuqiong Fan: 53.03
Wuqiong Fan: 54.94
Wuqiong Fan: 56.00 OP
Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 46.59 sec
Wuqiong Fan: yESSS!!!!
Wuqiong Fan: Finally!!!
Wuqiong Fan: It's been months!
Wuqiong Fan: ##22!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow. I love K4

4x4:
regular Reduction average= 2minutes

K4: I can get to edge permutation in about 1:45

I've been using Reduction for all bigcubes for a year and a half.
I've been using K4 for about 2 weeks.

I still need to learn how to do edge permutation. :/


----------



## blade740 (Sep 13, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Andrew, did you happen to record how many times you had parity? Or because you know full EP (or at least most of it) do you not consider it as having parity as your EP is 2-look?



I never considered recording parity. David's right, I use parity CP so it's still 2-look. Next time I do an average I'll try to keep track.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hays said:


> 1 hour marathon - 161 (thanks to dbax0999 for scrambling)



I'm pretty sure you got 169.. 


And he was too modest to tell you of his official 8:25 4x4 solve. AND his 1:25 magic solve.  which both got more applause than his 1.00 warmup solve. hahaha


----------



## Ewks (Sep 13, 2009)

I didn't know I was this fast at 2x2x2

best avg5: 6.17 (σ = 0.09)
best avg12: 6.69 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 7.51 (σ = 1.22)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot that 

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 16.93
Standard Deviation: 2.44
Best Time: 10.14
Worst Time: 24.34

Parity 19 times.


----------



## Tortin (Sep 13, 2009)

17.69 OH solve.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 10.21 official 3x3 single
> ...


PLL skip


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Wuqiong Fan, 4x4x4 cube, 46.59 sec
> Wuqiong Fan: yESSS!!!!
> Wuqiong Fan: Finally!!!
> Wuqiong Fan: It's been months!
> Wuqiong Fan: ##22!



Nice job! You're getting quite good indeed. (I wonder when your physical 4x4 times catch up!)


----------



## blade740 (Sep 13, 2009)

15.76 avg50 (sq1 again) 19 parities


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2009)

Improvement of over a second in a day, or just out of practice? 

I saw some of the conversation on StrangePuzzle about random state scrambling for sq-1, noting that both you and I had 19 parities, which I calculate as having a ~6% chance of occurring assuming parity/no parity is 50-50. If random state scrambles were introduced, surely this would affect competition times? Would anything happen about it?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> 14.87
> 
> D2 B' D' U' F L' R D2 F D' U B2 F' D F' L' R2 D U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U'
> 
> ...



I redid the first scramble for fun and got a PLL skip - 13.59!


----------



## blade740 (Sep 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Improvement of over a second in a day, or just out of practice?
> 
> I saw some of the conversation on StrangePuzzle about random state scrambling for sq-1, noting that both you and I had 19 parities, which I calculate as having a ~6% chance of occurring assuming parity/no parity is 50-50. If random state scrambles were introduced, surely this would affect competition times? Would anything happen about it?



Nah, I'm just inconsistent.

Also, yeah. I think the current scrambler is bad, but I'm not sure if changing it is 100% necessary, because it would make the event significantly harder.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2009)

If it would make the event harder, then it IS necessary - it means the current scrambler is giving easy scrambles (on average), so the scrambler is actually giving people an advantage over an ideal scrambler, which means it needs to be retired as soon as a reasonable random-state scrambler shows up. (If you don't agree, imagine that the current 3x3 scrambler gave 8-move htm scrambles.) Fortunately, making the scrambler harder will not mean that any times have to be erased, although it might make it a bit harder to beat the WR.


Accomplishment: UMC works on this computer, so I went and solved a Teraminx. (In under 45 minutes.)


----------



## PeterV (Sep 14, 2009)

New 3x3x3 PB single = 20.13 sec. Yeah, it was an OLL skip, but I'll take it. PB non-lucky is only about half a sec more. So close to sub-20!!! I'll get one soon.


----------



## mark3 (Sep 14, 2009)

PB Average of 12: 20.30

The last solve was a 26.xy... Sooooooo close to sub 20.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2009)

_*FAZ RULZ REALLY RULES!!!*​_
You'll see why extremely soon!
I'll let him tell you, it's better that way.


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2009)

Hai there.

10.78, 9.33, 11.91, 8.72, 9.27, 9.80, 8.06, 11.14, 9.81, 9.41, 9.72, 9.45 = *9.74 average*


[14:45] <Faz> 10.78, 9.33, 11.91, 8.72, 9.27, 9.80, 8.06, 11.14, 9.81, 9.41, 9.72, 9.45 = 9.74 average 
[14:45] <RanzhaVE> Yes! 
[14:45] <RanzhaVE> I got it! 
[14:45] <qqwref> wow 
[14:45] <qqwref> wat 
[14:45] <Jai> -_- 
[14:45] <Faz> lol 
[14:45] <qqwref> that's ridic 
[14:45] <Faz> insane 
[14:46] <RanzhaVE> I know. 
[14:46] <Faz> i seem to have these sessions 
[14:46] <RanzhaVE> INSANITY! 
[14:46] <Faz> were 
[14:46] <Faz> where 
[14:46] <qqwref> so many sub10s 
[14:46] <Jai> Faz: how many lucky solves? 
[14:46] <Faz> i can see the first pair all the time 
[14:46] <Faz> erm 
[14:46] <Faz> an oll skip somewhere 
[14:46] <Faz> 9.4 
[14:46] <RanzhaVE> The 8.06 really helped you. 
[14:46] <Faz> i tried to roll the 10 
[14:46] <Faz> but got an 11 
[14:46] <RanzhaVE> True.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay! I was mentioned!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2009)

Feliks says:
homfg
oooooooooomg
9.75
oooooooooomg
ommgomgomgomgomg

EDIT:

IamTLOS says:
OMG
OMG
OMFG
YES
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=237525&posted=1#post237525
Feliks says:
lol
its 9.88 now
ima see what else i can get
IamTLOS says:
man you are GOD
Feliks says:
9.89
now
i gotta roll out 2 10s
IamTLOS says:
not too hard 
Feliks says:
yayyayayay
oll skip
9.74 avg now
IamTLOS says:
HISTORY
lol


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2009)

number of times: 101/101
best time: 7.34
worst time: 13.81

current avg5: 10.39 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 10.53 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 9.74 (σ = 0.68)

current avg100: 10.77 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 10.77 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 10.77 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 10.77

Epic.


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2009)

Just your perverted mind.

Also, no, because your statement is incorrect. I am not the best at any puzzle in the world.


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 14, 2009)

Statistics for 09-14-2009 15:42:48

Average: 14.61
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 13.30
Worst Time: 16.16
Individual Times:
1.	14.52	D2 U L2 U' R F' D' U F2 R B D2 B U L' B L' R2 B L B2 D2 F' L2 B
2.	13.71	F L2 B2 F' L' R F' L R F' D U' R' D2 L2 R2 B L F D2 U B L2 R' F2
3.	(16.16)	L2 R F' L' U2 L2 R B2 L R F' R' D' L D B U2 L' B F' L2 D2 U' F2 U2
4.	14.79	L B' F' L' R' F' L2 D B2 F2 L2 B' F2 D L2 B L R' F L2 R B' L' R F
5.	14.92	D R2 U L2 U B F2 L R2 B2 U' R' B F L R' B2 F D U F' U B' F' L'
6.	13.46	U2 F L R' U' R B U' L' D R2 D2 U' R2 U' B F2 D' U L F2 D U L2 R
7.	15.88	B F R' D' F2 R2 B' F2 L' F' L2 R' B2 R2 F D' U' R' F L R2 B2 F2 L2 R2
8.	15.24	B' U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' U2 B' L U2 L' D U2 F R B F' L R U2 L' R
9.	14.50	D' R2 U F' L R' B' F' U L2 R2 D' U2 L' R U' B2 L R B R U' B2 R2 D
10.	(13.30)	R' D' F' U L U F' R' U2 B2 D2 B' D' U2 F L' F R' B2 D' U' L2 D2 U2 R'
11.	14.27	L D' U2 R2 D U R' D B U2 B F2 L' D2 B R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B D2 U' B F2
12.	14.79	B2 D2 U2 R' D U2 F' U' R2 D' R U' B F' D2 B' F R D' B2 F' L2 R2 U2 F'

Solves 6-10 14.40  
Good day for me!


----------



## Escher (Sep 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> number of times: 101/101
> best time: 7.34
> worst time: 13.81
> 
> ...



You suck. Practice more.


----------



## phases (Sep 14, 2009)

*Copy scramble*

The other day I said to myself, "Self, Imma scramble this here cube then see if I can make my other match." So that's what I did. 

I realized - as I found myself saying "..umm crap, do I... do another R'? Wait, where was I? ..damnit." - how much I rely on seeing the OLL come together to finish up a couple of my algs. And rather than try to fix that mess I just started over. 

...so, it was my first time but it was fun. I didn't time it but basing it on how long it took during a segment of a show that was on I'd say it took about 10-15 minutes (including the redo). (PLL sucked!)

When I finished I was trying to show my wife and neighbor: "Hey! Check this out! Look what I did! ...Hey, look!" 

But sadly all I got was: "Yeah yeah dude we see it now STFU we're tryin to watch this show."


----------



## riffz (Sep 14, 2009)

My first sub-20 average of 5! I've been waiting for this!

Average: 19.48
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 16.16
Worst Time: 26.97
Individual Times:
1.	20.06	B L2 R2 B D2 F2 D' B2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 U' L' R D2 U2 L R B D2 L' R2
2.	(26.97)	U' F L2 U2 L' R' B' L2 B2 F U L2 R B' L R' D F' D' U2 B L' B' F
3.	(16.16)	U2 B F' U L' F' L2 R2 B2 L B F' R B F' D2 B' F D U2 F' D B F'
4.	20.50	D U' L2 B' F2 D B2 F' U' B F' L' B2 F2 L2 U B2 F' L' D B F D' U'
5.	17.89	D2 U L2 B L' U' B F' D2 U L2 R2 B F2 U' B' D' U R2 D2 F2 L' F L


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Fortunately, making the scrambler harder will not mean that any times have to be erased, although it might make it a bit harder to beat the WR.




It might not matter to you, but some of us have our sights set on the WR! 

Actually, as both an accomplishment and an example of some of the easy scrambles this scrambler can churn out: 

(0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (1,1) / (5,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (2,1) / (5,5) / (-5,0) / (1,1) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-2,0) /

... which I got 5.48 on. It was a corner and edge seperation, CP skip  I guessed on the direction of the O perm-opp, and got it right. Stupid middle layer...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 14, 2009)

19.74 avg 12 (prev. was 19.92

not posted times, cuz I GOTTA GO SOMEWHERE RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately, making the scrambler harder will not mean that any times have to be erased, although it might make it a bit harder to beat the WR.
> ...



Yeah I don't know about the current WR, but I know Dan's WR didn't have any counting parities.

I got 6.71 on that, it was my first solve of anything today. And you shouldn't have to guess on the direction of O perm for opp-O. Do M2 U' M2 U' M2 to setup, you see whatever color sticker is at FU (red for me) then do M2, then U or U' so the U layer corners on the F face match whatever color that was. In this case, those colors are on the right face now, so we'd do U to solve this. I hope that made sense.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 14, 2009)

I already know which direction each alg solves, it's just my lookahead was thrown off so I did the M2 U' one straight away. Considering I normally judge ES during CS, CP in ES and EP in CP, you can see why I was thrown off.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 14, 2009)

I broke my official 4^3 single PB by 15 seconds at Brussels Summer Open, down from 1:24 to 1:09


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 14, 2009)

69 magic solve ! i just picked up my magic like 30 mins ago and started off with a nice .72 and .80 avg  a couple of minutes later i got a . 69 single!!!!
and a 77 avg 5 on cam 
i will upload it tomorrow
watch out patrick!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy cow!

Congrats Oskar


----------



## blah (Sep 14, 2009)

Took a short break from homework. I hate differential equations. First average (with more than 5 solves) in over a month 

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 50/50

Session mean: 14.93
Session average: 14.92
Standard deviation: 1.40 (9.4%)

Best time: 11.61
Worst time: 18.32

Current average of 5: 15.22 (-0.07)
Best average of 5: 13.71 = 12.74, 14.69, (12.04), 13.69, (15.89)
Worst average of 5: 16.26 = 16.51, 16.70, (12.22), 15.56, (17.96)

Current average of 12: 14.90 (+0.27)
Best average of 12: 14.23 = 14.07, 13.10, 14.80, 14.58, 15.03, 14.40, (16.09), 15.22, 12.74, 14.69, (12.04), 13.69
Worst average of 12: 15.48 = 15.99, 14.23, (16.74), 14.35, 15.52, (13.31), 15.23, 15.82, 15.77, 14.72, 16.51, 16.70

14.51[G], 15.01[E], 16.11[A], 15.99[A], 14.23[A], 16.74[F], 14.35[G], 15.52, 13.31, 15.23[A], 15.82[R], 15.77[G], 14.72[G], 16.51[J], 16.70[G], *12.22[J]*, 15.56[V], 17.96[A], *12.68[J]*, 13.41[R], 14.00, 15.52, 14.55[H], 18.32[R], 15.18[V], 13.62, 15.84[V], 15.51[F], 13.80[A], 14.07[J], 13.10, 14.80, 14.58[R], 15.03[F], 14.40[G], 16.09[J], 15.22[J], *12.74[J]*, 14.69, *12.04[J]*, 13.69[A], 15.89, 16.92[R], 15.39[R], 15.70[J], 14.71[G], 15.98[A], *11.61[J]*, 15.45[R], 15.50[R]

Note the interesting observation (all sub-13 singles are bolded). I am forced to believe that the J perm is my fastest PLL


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2009)

My first nonlucky sub wr average. 

2x2 Average: 3.12
2.84, 2.76, 5.47, 2.82, 3.70


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> My first nonlucky sub wr average.
> 
> 2x2 Average: 3.12
> 2.84, 2.76, 5.47, 2.82, 3.70



My first thought was avg 12. I was all, WTH yo.

Congrats


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > My first nonlucky sub wr average.
> ...



2 minutes later...

2.81, 4.40, 2.65, 3.12, 3.07 = 3.00

Watch out, Justin. I'll try to get a good average of 12 on camera, eventually. 



Spoiler



You're still way better, but I'm catching up very very slowly.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 15, 2009)

Simon made me want to practice sq1 again.

19.56 avg50

Average of 12: 18.26
1. 19.08 (6,5) / (3,4) / (-3,6) / (-4,1) / (-2,6) / (5,-4) / (6,4) / (-4,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (6,-4) / (2,0) / (6,-2)
2. (10.92) (-2,6) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (-1,-3) / (1,1) / (5,5) / (0,-2) / (6,6) / (-1,6) / (1,1) / (2,-1) / (-3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2)
3. 19.78 (1,5) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-4,-5) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,-4) / (-4,-2) / (2,-4) / (1,2)
4. 20.41 (3,5) / (3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,2) / (4,-2) / (2,-5) / (-3,6) / (5,0) / (-5,3) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3)
5. 21.97 (6,2) / (1,1) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-1) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (6,-2) / (6,-2) / (-2,1) / (-1,4) /
6. 19.12 (-2,6) / (3,-3) / (2,3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (-4,3) / (-5,6) / (5,6)
7. 20.15 (4,5) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-4,5) / (-5,2) / (6,-1) / (6,-1) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (6,-1) / (0,6) / (4,0)
8. 15.18 / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,1) / (-4,0) / (4,0)
9. (24.44) (-5,2) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,-1) / (1,1) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (4,-4) / (4,0) / (2,6)
10. 16.68 (-3,5) / (-3,3) / (-3,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,3) / (1,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (3,-1) / (0,6) / (1,6) / (3,2) / (-2,-4)
11. 18.16 (4,3) / (5,-1) / (-2,3) / (6,6) / (1,3) / (-4,5) / (1,4) / (3,3) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,6) /
12. 12.08 (3,-3) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (1,2) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) / (-4,-4) / (-4,2) / (-2,6) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (2,-2)

This is not too bad I guess.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm utterly shocked and confused. I wish I could actually say something in response to that video, but I have a feeling the creator knows absolutely nothing about cubing. That's the only possible explanation I could ever come up with. And btw, I don't think your method of avoiding parity will help anyone even SOLVE a 5x5, let alone help me get sub1...


----------



## blade740 (Sep 15, 2009)

Everyone knows that you spend an average of 32 seconds solving parity


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Everyone knows that you spend an average of 32 seconds solving parity



I thought it was 34, 32's pretty damn good.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2009)

'DNF' appears on my WCA profile 35 times. 
I dunno whether to call that an accomplishment, or if it's just pathetic.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 'DNF' appears on my WCA profile 35 times.
> I dunno whether to call that an accomplishment, or if it's just pathetic.



Accomplishment.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 'DNF' appears on my WCA profile 35 times.
> I dunno whether to call that an accomplishment, or if it's just pathetic.



psssh that's nothing... I have 106 if I counted correctly. And that's not including best/avg/history of continental records.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just figured it out. The more DNFs you have, the better a cuber you are. It's so obvious...


----------



## wing92 (Sep 15, 2009)

finally learned full OLL


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 15, 2009)

BROKE 2 PB's AND I HAVENT CUBED IN LIKE A MONTH
all pb's are with 3LLL

3x3 avg12 - 19.69
Statistics for 09-14-2009 23:17:13
Average: 19.69
Standard Deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 17.79
Worst Time: 22.18
Individual Times:
1. 19.70	R D' B U L2 R F L2 B2 F' R2 F D' L' D L2 R' D U R' U L' R2 U F'
2. 18.79	D U' B F' D U' B' R B' F D2 U' L' R B2 D' L R' U B' F2 D2 U F' D'
3. 19.12	B L' R2 D' F' D2 U2 R' F' L R B' F' L U2 L D B F2 U L R2 U L' D'
4. 20.02	U2 R F' D' U' L2 R' B2 F R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F D2 F' D U' B' L R' F' L'
5. 19.61	D L2 R' B' L D' U2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 B F2 L' R' F L' F D2 R2 D2 R B' D2
6. 21.75	B2 F' L2 D' B D2 U B U2 R2 F D U2 B F D2 U2 L' R U L R2 D2 U F
7. 21.58	F' U' L2 F2 D2 U B' D U' L' R F L F2 U' B' D2 U B2 F' U2 R F' L' U
8.(17.79)	L R D2 F R2 U B F2 R D2 U2 F L' U L' D' U B' R' D' R2 U2 L R' B'
9. 17.86	L' U' R2 B F' U B D2 L2 F R D U F' D' U' B' F' D2 U2 B' F L2 R U2
10.(22.18) R' B2 F' R' D' U' L' R' B R' D2 U' B2 F L2 F2 D' R' F' D L' R U' F2 L'
11. 19.12	D2 U F' L R B' F2 L' B L2 B2 D U' L' U2 R' D' U' L R D B2 F L' R'
12. 19.38	D F2 D2 U L2 B' D' B' F R B' F L' B2 R' F' R2 B F' D' U F' D' U' F2

3x3 avg 5 - 18.79
Statistics for 09-14-2009 23:18:50
Average: 18.79
Standard Deviation: 0.66
Best Time: 17.79
Worst Time: 22.18
Individual Times:
1.(17.79)	L R D2 F R2 U B F2 R D2 U2 F L' U L' D' U B' R' D' R2 U2 L R' B'
2. 17.86	L' U' R2 B F' U B D2 L2 F R D U F' D' U' B' F' D2 U2 B' F L2 R U2
3.(22.18)	R' B2 F' R' D' U' L' R' B R' D2 U' B2 F L2 F2 D' R' F' D L' R U' F2 L'
4. 19.12	D2 U F' L R B' F2 L' B L2 B2 D U' L' U2 R' D' U' L R D B2 F L' R'
5. 19.38	D F2 D2 U L2 B' D' B' F R B' F L' B2 R' F' R2 B F' D' U F' D' U' F2


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I just figured it out. The more DNFs you have, the better a cuber you are. It's so obvious...


and you've got 3.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 15, 2009)

UNcube related

I just rememberd my old locker combination on my light up lock from 4th grade.
its right here in my hand, and i cant stop unlocking it.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2009)

ZOMG.

I just HAD to post this for Tomasz Zolnowski. At the competition he won this weekend, Wroclaw Open, he got his 3rd sub sub 11 average. But that's not all...

Out of his *15 official 3x3 solves, he had 5 sub 9.8's!*

Seriously. Like wtf?
Like seriously. wtf.
Like.. Seriously?!

He's a f*cking beast.

That blasted his official sub 10 total to 14, tied with Erik.
Wow. I can't wait to see this guy in person in 4 weeks.

As a funny side note, the only other person to get a sub 10 at the competition was a different Tomasz.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just figured it out. The more DNFs you have, the better a cuber you are. It's so obvious...
> ...



It's true! Surely that must be the secret.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZOMG.
> 
> I just HAD to post this for Tomasz Zolnowski. At the competition he won this weekend, Wroclaw Open, he got his 3rd sub sub 11 average. But that's not all...
> 
> ...



It should also be noted that he had 2 more sub-10's in the average before that, making 7 sub-10s in 4 avgs.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

my achievement. IM A N00b!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 'DNF' appears on my WCA profile 35 times.
> ...


155 methinks


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 15, 2009)

15.37 average of 100 for 3x3x3
I actually did 102 solves and truncated the fastest and slowest (the slowest was a DNF).

My fastest solve, the one that got trunacated, was a 9.59
Fastest rolling average was 14.75

One step closer to sub-15 average of 100.

Chris


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZOMG.
> Out of his *15 official 3x3 solves, he had 5 sub 9.8's!*



He is so unbelievable good! :O

My Accomplishment:

I got 3 or 4 1.15 Rubik's Magic solves today 

EDIT:

WHAT? I just got 1.09!!! Yes! Finally sub-single NR


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 15, 2009)

I can haz ER:

Average: 14.84
Standard Deviation: 1.62
Best Time: 12.15
Worst Time: 18.64
Individual Times:
1.	13.09	(-2,-3) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (-5,5) / (2,3) / (6,4) /
2.	12.90	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (6,5) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (-3,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (6,1)
3.	16.61	(0,-4) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (1,2) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,2)
4.	13.43	(-3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (6,1) / (6,3) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (2,3) / (4,2) / (-4,1) / (0,4) / (0,1)
5.	15.66	(-2,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,4) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (-4,3) / (4,4) / (2,0)
6.	15.52	(6,6) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (-2,3) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (4,2) /
7.	16.80	(0,0) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,0)
8.	17.13	(0,5) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-4,5) / (1,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (6,4) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (-3,0)
9.	(12.15)	(3,2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (1,1) / (3,5) / (3,3) / (6,5) / (4,4) / (-4,5) / (6,1) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (-2,0)
10.	(18.64)	(1,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (3,4) / (-2,0) /
11.	14.42	(-2,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (-4,4) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) /
12.	12.84	(0,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (2,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (-1,0)

Where's Andrew to bring me down now?


----------



## Escher (Sep 15, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I can haz ER:
> 
> Average: 14.84
> Standard Deviation: 1.62
> ...



You're a fast bastard. A fastard.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 15, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Where's Andrew to bring me down now?



Your wish is my command.

I started doing your scrambles, but I accidentally closed the tab with qqtimer at 10 solves (was at 13.xx though).

So I just did an avg12 while I was still on fire:

14.16, (10.97), (19.65), 12.73, 15.23, 13.48, 15.55, 14.48, 12.68, 12.84, 15.39, 14.45 = 14.10


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 15, 2009)

Um.....sub 16 on 3 hours of sleep?

best avg12: 15.64 
Times: 14.19, 15.55, 15.48, 14.76, 14.80, 15.67, 15.84, 17.54, 16.82, 16.38, 16.03, 15.13
Odd thing is, I keep messing up and sup 20ing on step 4 and ll.....insomnia and caffeine have some odd effects...

Whole session: 14.96, 16.88, 20.03, 18.37, 14.19, 15.55, 15.48, 14.76, 14.80, 15.67, 15.84, 17.54, 16.82, 16.38, 16.03, 15.13, 20.27, 16.91, 19.02, 21.10

Lol so many shitty singles.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 15, 2009)

New accomplishment.....I was timing scrambles to see how fast I can scramble....and I got about an 8 second average of 5 on 25 movers.

Now being on qqtimer....you can change the amount....so I did 100......200.........999

My time for 999 move scramble was 5:56.98

Round those to about 1000 moves and 6 min for time that makes an average of 2.77777778 TPS.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2009)

I *<3* 2x2.

3.52 of 12:
3.05, 3.92, 2.05, 2.93, 3.70, 4.03, 5.17, 3.06, 3.09, 3.84, 6.18, 2.47

All nonlucky. CLL ftw.

Edit:

Decided to do an *average of 50*.

3.84, 4.71, 3.94, 3.05, 3.92, 2.05, 2.93, 3.70, 4.03, 5.17, 3.06, 3.09, 3.84, 6.18, 2.47, 3.53, 3.76, 4.62, 3.62, 4.51, 3.42, 4.88, 4.70, 2.50, 3.48, 6.30, 4.34, 3.75, 3.20, 5.44, 3.46, 3.90, 3.12, 3.65, 2.69, 6.54, 1.90, 3.15, 3.84, 4.51, 3.71, 2.98, 4.99, 2.86, 4.24, 4.61, 3.35, 4.00, 4.76, 3.35

= *3.86*. 

stats:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.90
worst time: 6.54
best avg5: 3.15 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 3.50 (σ = 0.50)
session avg: 3.86 (σ = 0.89)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2009)

Computer megaminx

Average of 12: 1:15.6
1:17, 1:20, 1:19, 1:22, 1:13, (1:08), 1:10, 1:21, 1:13, 1:13, (1:28), 1:08

Still haven't gotten sub-2 on a physical one. Physical cubes are ****ing stupid.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> *Computer megaminx
> 
> Average of 12: 1:15.6*
> 1:17, 1:20, 1:19, 1:22, 1:13, (1:08), 1:10, 1:21, 1:13, 1:13, (1:28), 1:08
> ...



LOL.

Practice on a real cube! xD

Nonetheless, awesome average.


----------



## Edam (Sep 16, 2009)

3x3 new pb non-lucky single
15.63	
D' F' U2 R2 B' D' F U' B2 D F U' F2 U' B L2 F R F' R' U2 B L2 D' F2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 16, 2009)

PB avg5 - 18.53

Statistics for 09-15-2009 20:09:17

Average: 18.53
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 17.68
Worst Time: 22.72
Individual Times:
1.(22.72)	L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U L R U' B' F' L R B' D2 F2 R2 F L R' U' L' R2 B2
2. 18.78	R U2 R2 D R2 U' B R' U' R B' D U' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2
3.(17.68)	L B2 F2 R D B F R2 D' U R2 B F U2 L2 D U' L2 D' B F D2 L R' B
4. 19.05	D B F' L' R2 B2 D U F2 L' R2 F R' D' R' F2 R' D' F L' R F' D U2 F2
5. 17.77	U' B2 F D' U R D2 U B' R' F U2 F' R2 B F2 L D' B L B F2 L' D' U


----------



## peterbat (Sep 16, 2009)

PB 3x3 Average of 12: 18.95
1. 18.66 F U D2 B2 U2 F' D L R2 D' R2 F2 R' L2 U' L B L B' U' R2 F' B2 L2 D
2. 19.35 D2 B' L' B2 D2 R' D' F2 B R2 U2 D' B L2 U F L F L2 U' B' F' D2 U2 R
3. (16.36) F D' F2 B' D' B2 R2 B2 F U' B' D' R F2 L2 U R' L2 U2 F' R B R B F2
4. 17.47 U2 D' R' D2 R L2 B2 F L' R F' U2 D F' D2 R B F2 L2 R2 U2 L R F' D2
5. 21.55 F2 R' L2 F' R B D' R2 D' U' F D' B2 L D' L' U' B' F2 U2 B' R2 F2 B U
6. 18.00 U L2 U' L' R' B2 L' R' F2 U' L' D' B' F2 R L' B2 U R2 B U B R F L'
7. 18.56 B2 F L' F' D R D F D' F' R2 D F' D R' L D B2 R D' F L' F2 L F2
8. (21.73) U2 F' U2 R' U' F2 D' R D F U D' L B R' D2 U F U2 R2 F2 R' F R2 F
9. 17.99 R' L2 B2 F' U' R B2 R' L2 F2 B2 U' F U R U' L B2 F' D L D U B2 L'
10. 19.47 D2 U' L F R2 L2 U' F R' D' U' B' D B F' L U2 R2 L B F' D U L' R2
11. 19.15 F' U B2 D2 B L' D U2 L2 D' R' F L2 B U2 D' R D' F' L R F' D' L U
12. 19.28 B2 L2 B2 U' R' D2 R' D F' U2 L F2 R U R B' L U' B' F2 D2 B' U L R2 

And I got an 11.80 single a few days ago (PLL skip)!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

58.91 s 56.79 s 59.35 s 1:00.59 min 55.11 s 1:07.97 min September 15, 2009 at 20:49


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 16, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> My time for 999 move scramble was 5:56.98


 999 move scramble in 5:40.85


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> (12.39 3x3 avg of 12)



Awesome Justin, I need to start practicing 3x3 again.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Practice on a real cube! xD



My wrists literally hurt after half a solve on the pieces of **** that people call "megaminxes". Go find a 3x3 that is tough to do a wrist turn on and try to get sub-20 and you will see how I feel. Honestly, are you really stupid enough to think the problem's on my end? Getting two minutes should be easy if the puzzle doesn't suck ass, but megaminxes that don't suck ass apparently don't exist. I've had a 1:42 on _gelatinbrain_ for chrissake and the 3x3x3 single solve record on that sim is 25 seconds. It's not my fault that megaminxes all suck. Considering the number of megaminx models out there it's a wonder that at least one manufacturer hasn't figured out how to make one that will actually TURN after you've lubed it a bit. Every 3x3 maker has figured this out, what the hell is so difficult?

See, this is why computer cubes are better. You don't have to go out and buy ten different ones in the idiotic hope that one day you'll come across a puzzle that you don't need your entire hand to do turns on. You can just use a single computer puzzle and the only thing preventing you from getting good times is YOURSELF, not some shitty piece of plastic that Chinese people think is good enough to sell. You don't have to expend time and effort modding your cubes just to prove you're not some noob who can't even solve it quickly. I have no desire to "compete" against people who all have an unfair advantage against me; in computer cubes the field is even and if you lose it is because the other person is better, not because they have a better cube or stronger fingers.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Practice on a real cube! xD
> ...



Even though I agree with almost everything you said, physical cubes are just more fun for most people (including me). I suck at turning compared to the fast guys, but turning physical cubes is just more satisfying than computer cubes, imo. (Pressing keys vs. fingertricks)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2009)

I just sub-2'd the E perm on a single execution: 1.89 seconds.

I've been cubing 11 years now and have hated the E perm for that entire 11 years until today. Part of the reason I think is I was not using a good alg. I finally switched to R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' about a month ago and now I've gotten my first ever sub-2 on E perm. Also, dare I say it, but I really like this alg.

Does that mean I like the E perm now? :-S

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I just sub-2'd the E perm on a single execution: 1.89 seconds.
> 
> I've been cubing 11 years now and have hated the E perm for that entire 11 years until today. Part of the reason I think is I was not using a good alg. I finally switched to R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' about a month ago and now I've gotten my first ever sub-2 on E perm. Also, dare I say it, but I really like this alg.
> 
> ...



Wow - I switched to the same E perm a couple of months ago, and I'm not quite that fast, but it really made a difference for me too. However, I still have trouble with recognizing it and orienting it properly quickly, so it's still one of my worst.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - I switched to the same E perm a couple of months ago, and I'm not quite that fast, but it really made a difference for me too. However, I still have trouble with recognizing it and orienting it properly quickly, so it's still one of my worst.



Hey Mike,

I find that my recognition method for E perm is different from the other algs. I usually figure out that I have an E perm when I don't recognize another case. As in, for all other cases I look for any blocks and focus on how the stickers of the block relate to the other adjacent stickers. For E perm there are no blocks, so in a sense I don't have a PLL case pop to mind when I'm trying to recognize an E-perm. I just take my lack of recognition as probable E perm usually.

Orienting that case feels awkward for me too. I think I nearly always AUF before applying the alg for that case, gotta start trying to be able to also do AUF last.

I'm just excited that for the first time ever I don't dislike the E-perm. In fact, I'm actually starting to like it!

Chris


----------



## Hays (Sep 16, 2009)

12:09.44 Cycle with a 2:57.xx 6x6, first sub 3!!!!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 16, 2009)

First avg. of 12 in about a month or two. Losing interest  but will still forever cube 

17.26	
16.68	
16.80	
15.69	
17.58	
16.91	
16.04	
18.20	
19.44	
14.15	
18.26	
16.69	
Average:
*16.97	*


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2009)

2x2 RA of 12 : 5.67


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 16, 2009)

sq1 avg of 12: 20.70

20.79, 18.24, 22.22, (26.11), 20.84, 22.76, 13.66, 24.19, (13.36), 18.65, 21.29, 24.34, 

I started practising shapes and this happened.. 

+ no parities for the whole avg!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 16, 2009)

13.12 PB nonlucky single!!
.06 faster than my lucky single 
I think I'm starting to understand the basics of X-cross


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 16, 2009)

1:01.44 megaminx solve

Crazy!


----------



## wing92 (Sep 16, 2009)

first sub 20 on 3x3!
19.21 with pll skip


----------



## Edam (Sep 17, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.61
Standard Deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 14.97
Worst Time: 24.75

best RA 5 - 18.01
best RA12 - 19.12

Should have been around 20.5 but I lost it at the end.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 17, 2009)

Online 3x3: 57.14 
With one hand! I'll be trying more of this.

EDIT: 31.09


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 17, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Online 3x3: 57.14
> With one hand! I'll be trying more of this.
> 
> EDIT: 31.09



?? You just halfed your time


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well i figured out that 3 U turns with j easily replaces moving all the way over to f. So it was a lot faster


----------



## Anthony (Sep 17, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Well i figured out that 3 U turns with j easily replaces moving all the way over to f. So it was a lot faster


It may replace it easily, but it's obviously slower in the long run.


----------



## Ewks (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm really starting to like 2x2x2 now.

stats:
number of times: 115/115
best time: 2.99
worst time: 11.18

current avg5: 7.12 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 5.52 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 7.07 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 6.35 (σ = 0.86)

current avg100: 6.89 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 6.85 (σ = 1.02)


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Well i figured out that 3 U turns with j easily replaces moving all the way over to f. So it was a lot faster
> ...



Why? A longer, more fingertricky alg is better than a shorter, ugly one. I'm not saying it isn't slower, but it's not like it's not even up for debate.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 17, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I just sub-2'd the E perm on a single execution: 1.89 seconds.
> 
> I've been cubing 11 years now and have hated the E perm for that entire 11 years until today. Part of the reason I think is I was not using a good alg. I finally switched to R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' about a month ago and now I've gotten my first ever sub-2 on E perm. Also, dare I say it, but I really like this alg.
> 
> ...



Couldn't you do z' and do R U and L moves? I'm not sure if this is faster, but I would be willing to try it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2009)

Started practicing seriously again

Average of 12: 17.12
1. 19.81 (3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,-2) / (-3,6) / (0,5) / (2,6) / (-3,-4) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (2,-2)
2. 17.92 (-3,2) / (6,-2) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (4,-5) / (6,2) / (-4,6) / (4,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,-3) / (-2,-5) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (6,-4)
3. 17.76 (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (1,5) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (0,1) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,2) / (-4,-5) / (2,5) / (-2,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0)
4. 19.61 (-2,5) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (3,-2) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (6,6) / (-3,4) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (4,-1) / (0,6)
5. 17.63 (6,-4) / (1,6) / (3,3) / (4,-1) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-2) / (2,2) / (6,-2) / (2,4) / (4,4) /
6. (21.59) (4,-3) / (3,0) / (5,5) / (4,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,2) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) /
7. 13.24 (-5,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (2,0)
8. (8.16) (4,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,6)
9. 18.03 (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-3) / (0,1) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,3)
10. 16.80 (-2,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (3,-1) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (-1,6) / (5,0) / (3,4) / (6,2) / (0,-5)
11. 16.64 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (2,6) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,3)
12. 13.77 (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (1,-4) / (2,6) / (-5,0) / (2,4) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (-1,6) / (2,0) / (-3,5) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) /


Edit: uhhh nvm

Average of 12: 16.21
1. 13.24 (-5,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (2,0)
2. (8.16) (4,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,6)
3. 18.03 (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-3) / (0,1) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,3)
4. 16.80 (-2,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (3,-1) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (-1,6) / (5,0) / (3,4) / (6,2) / (0,-5)
5. 16.64 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (2,6) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,3)
6. 13.77 (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (1,-4) / (2,6) / (-5,0) / (2,4) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (-1,6) / (2,0) / (-3,5) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) /
7. 27.72 (-5,3) / (5,2) / (-3,-5) / (-3,6) / (-4,-5) / (6,2) / (-4,3) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (2,-4) /
8. 14.20 (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (3,-1) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (6,2)
9. 15.69 (6,5) / (-2,-2) / (-1,3) / (3,3) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0)
10. 16.23 (-5,6) / (-3,-1) / (3,3) / (-3,5) / (1,6) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (4,4) / (-2,-4)
11. (27.96) (-3,-4) / (-3,6) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (2,-2) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (-2,5) / (-5,-5) / (4,3) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (-4,0)
12. 9.75 (1,-1) / (-3,6) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (5,6) / (-2,3) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (6,-5) / (-1,2)


----------



## Muesli (Sep 17, 2009)

Averaging 30 seconds!

Wait.

God I'm improving so slowly


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2009)

New favorite event:
4x4x4 OH.
3:10 solve with Worst LL ever (Double parity with 2 look OLL and N perm).
Thanks Pandaman!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 17, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > dbax0999 said:
> ...



lol. I didn't notice that it was OH. :fp


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> New favorite event:
> 4x4x4 OH.
> 3:10 solve with Worst LL ever (Double parity with 2 look OLL and N perm).
> Thanks Pandaman!



Glad you like the cube. Personally I like eastsheen more, but I'm the odd one. *anxiously awaiting sq 1*


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > New favorite event:
> ...



I liked the Eastsheen more before Big Cubes Summer. After that, it all changed. Eashsheen is still a great cube, I'm only slightly slower on the Eastsheen. I hope the Sqq-1 arrives sune!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2009)

avg50: 18.06

13.84, 25.58, 19.38, 19.89, 20.74, 10.02, 20.18, 15.85, 18.92, 20.42, 15.77, 20.30, 14.82, 19.81, 17.92, 17.76, 19.61, 17.63, 21.59, 13.24, 8.16, 18.03, 16.80, 16.64, (13.77), (27.72), 14.20, 15.69, 16.23, 27.96, 9.75, 17.52, 15.19, 22.39, 16.69, 22.90, 16.93, 19.66, 25.10, 17.28, 20.78, 16.47, 18.74, 21.31, 16.31, 16.86, 21.92, 18.77, 20.52, 9.65

The 16.21 avg of 12 had an SD of 4.44 LOL

(13.77), (27.72), 14.20, 15.69, 16.23 = 15.37 with a mere SD of .86

sub 10 (and 10.02) scrambles:

6. 10.02 (3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,3) / (1,-2) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) /

21. (8.16) (4,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,6)

31. 9.75 (1,-1) / (-3,6) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (5,6) / (-2,3) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (6,-5) / (-1,2)

50. 9.65 (-3,-1) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (5,3) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,6) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (-2,-5) / (2,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) /

It feels good to be fast again, even though I have a lot of catching up to do. Let's go learn some algs!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 18, 2009)

YYYYYYeeeahhhhhhh Boooiiiii. 

2x2 non rolling average of 12: 3.41.
Rolled it to 3.33.
Then to *3.24*.

Best Average of 5: 2.95
2.23, 4.18, 1.81, 3.40, 3.23, 9.65, 2.92, 3.08, 3.44, 3.87, 2.87, 3.16.
2.23 and 1.81 were like 2 move FL's with 2 of the 5 EG cases I know. xD

Apparently, the insane amount of 2x2 practice I've been doing is paying off. 
Zomg, I hope I can sub Justin in Dusseldorf!


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 18, 2009)

YESSSSSSS

Average of 5: 13.42
1. (14.70) F2 R' D' U B' L' U' R2 L' D' F2 R' B2 U L2 F' R' U' F R L D' U' F' D2
2. (11.55) U' L2 F U B U F B R' B' U F2 U2 L U' D R2 L' D F' L' U' D2 L2 F'
3. 14.03 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B' F2 U D2 F U2 D L F2 U2 B D2 R' U' D2 F2 L' D' R
4. 13.69 B' D' B' F L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 U' F' U' L2 B' F2 D U' L2 R F R L'
5. 12.52 R2 F R D R2 U2 L U2 F B' D2 L' B' U2 R L D' U L' U R2 B' R D' F 

PB I think.

One OLL skip + J perm, one PLL skip, and a two (3 HTM) move cross 

Maybe I can roll... Probably not.


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2009)

2.64, 2.89, 2.94, 2.63, 3.59 = 2.82 avg 5

No lucky cases. Using CLL. Everyone else is practicing 

The rest of the avg went 4, 3, 5, 3, 5, 3, 6 lol

2.73, 4.63, 2.97, 3.11, 3.09, 3.86, 4.52, 2.19, 3.92, 2.86, 3.94, 2.33 = 3.33


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2009)

First ever LL skip: 7.83. It was an alright F2L.

I saw the OLL skip coming, but then WOAH! Pll skip. For a moment I was like: "Did I just skip PLL, or LL?"


----------



## blade740 (Sep 18, 2009)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR

Did some sq1 before bed:

number of times: 50/50
current avg5: 11.69 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 11.32 (σ = 0.20)
current avg12: 11.92 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 11.92 (σ = 1.42)
session avg: 13.99 (σ = 2.84)
session mean: 14.00

15.61, 16.18, 11.25, 11.86, 14.72, 15.05, 11.46, 12.08, 16.38, 12.88, 13.21, 15.58, 11.52, 17.50, 14.30, (20.02), 16.50, 18.11, 14.08, 14.55, 11.80, 13.19, 18.16, 15.50, 9.65, 19.53, 19.72, 11.30, 15.55, 12.33, 16.52, 17.44, 19.66, (8.80), 11.52, 13.52, 12.06, 13.34, 11.06, 9.83, 11.33, 11.56, 13.75, 12.27, 19.69, 14.33, 13.18, 11.93, 8.84, 9.96

Scrambles hidden behind this button:


Spoiler



Session average: 13.99
1. 15.61 (1,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-1,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,-5) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-5) / (-4,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) 
2. 16.18 (-2,-1) / (-3,6) / (3,-4) / (-3,-5) / (-5,0) / (4,5) / (0,6) / (-3,4) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,4) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) 
3. 11.25 (0,5) / (-3,1) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-4) / (0,1) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (1,-4) / (-5,4) / (0,6) / (-2,-4) / (-1,-4) 
4. 11.86 (4,-3) / (-4,6) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,3) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,1) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (-2,-5) / (0,2) / (2,-3) /
5. 14.72 (4,3) / (-1,5) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (5,3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (3,-1) / (3,-2) / (-3,4) / (-4,5) / (3,4) / (4,-3) / (6,-4) 
6. 15.05 (4,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,6) / (2,6) / (2,-2) / (6,-4) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (-2,2) 
7. 11.46 (4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (1,0) / (6,-5) / (-1,2) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-2) /
8. 12.08 (4,6) / (3,5) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-1) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-1,1) / (6,0) / (2,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (6,2) / (6,-4) /
9. 16.38 (1,-1) / (6,6) / (4,5) / (3,6) / (-2,5) / (-2,-4) / (4,5) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (2,-2) / (5,6) / (-1,6) / (-2,6) / (0,6) /
10. 12.88 (1,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-4) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (2,5) / (6,6) / (-5,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (6,-5) / (0,5) / (4,1) 
11. 13.21 (3,5) / (4,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (4,6) / (6,-2) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) /
12. 15.58 (4,6) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (4,3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (6,4) /
13. 11.52 (6,3) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,6) / (-3,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (1,2) / (-3,-1) / (0,5) / (-5,6) /
14. 17.50 (3,5) / (6,3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-1) / (6,6) / (1,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (-5,0) / (1,-2) / (0,2) / (5,2) / (0,6) / (0,-1) /
15. 14.30 (-2,-1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (2,1) / (-2,-4) / (-1,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,6) 
16. (20.02) (4,2) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (0,-4) / (2,1) / (-3,6) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (4,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (2,0) /
17. 16.50 (3,5) / (4,4) / (6,-3) / (5,6) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (2,-4) / (-5,-2) / (0,5) / (-3,-3) / (6,-2) / (-1,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (4,3) 
18. 18.11 (-5,-1) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (-4,-2) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-1) / (0,-4) / (2,3) / (2,-4) / (4,0) 
19. 14.08 (-2,-4) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (3,1) / (3,-3) / (6,4) / (4,5) / (6,-4) / (5,4) / (5,4) / (3,2) / (6,1) / (2,6) / (6,0) /
20. 14.55 (-5,3) / (3,0) / (6,5) / (6,-3) / (-5,3) / (2,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (1,-3) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) /
21. 11.80 (-3,5) / (-2,-5) / (5,-3) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,-4) / (-5,2) / (0,-4) / (-1,6) / (-5,6) / (-4,1) 
22. 13.19 / (6,3) / (5,3) / (1,6) / (-5,0) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,2) / (4,6) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (-4,6) / (-2,-4) / (4,-4) /
23. 18.16 (1,2) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-3,5) / (3,2) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (6,-4) / (4,6) / (4,0) / (-4,6) / (6,-4) / (6,-2) /
24. 15.50 (-3,2) / (6,6) / (4,-3) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (-4,1) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4) 
25. 9.65 (-2,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (4,6) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (5,-2) / (4,-1) / (0,3) / (0,6) 
26. 19.53 (4,2) / (-3,6) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (-2,4) / (3,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,6) / (6,1) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (4,-5) /
27. 19.72 (3,2) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (4,-1) / (4,-4) / (-4,-4) / (2,2) 
28. 11.30 (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (-3,6) / (-4,-4) / (2,3) / (-2,-5) / (2,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) /
29. 15.55 (-5,2) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,-3) / (3,4) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (2,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,0) / (5,0) 
30. 12.33 (1,-3) / (2,2) / (-2,3) / (6,-3) / (-5,2) / (4,2) / (5,-2) / (2,6) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (4,2) / (-2,-2) /
31. 16.52 (-3,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) / (-5,6) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (3,-4) / (5,6) /
32. 17.44 (4,-3) / (-1,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,1) / (0,-1) / (-5,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (0,4) / (-4,1) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,6) / (0,2) 
33. 19.66 (-3,-1) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (6,3) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (0,-2) / (6,4) /
34. (8.80) (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (-3,3) / (-1,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (0,-1) / (6,1) / (6,6) / (-1,0) /
35. 11.52 (1,-3) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (3,-3) / (3,-4) / (3,-2) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (6,-2) /
36. 13.52 (-5,-3) / (3,-1) / (6,3) / (-2,-3) / (-3,4) / (-1,-4) / (4,-3) / (4,-3) / (5,6) / (0,4) / (-4,-1) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (0,6) /
37. 12.06 (4,2) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (4,-3) / (1,-4) / (-5,4) / (-3,-4) / (4,6) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (6,0) 
38. 13.34 (-3,-4) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,6) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (4,-2) / (2,-4) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-3) / (6,4) / (0,-4) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) /
39. 11.06 (-2,2) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (1,-5) / (-4,6) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (4,4) / (5,2) / (4,-5) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) 
40. 9.83 (3,-4) / (1,-5) / (3,6) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (5,2) / (3,-3) / (1,1) / (-3,6) / (2,-4) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) /
41. 11.33 (-5,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,3) / (-2,-5) / (5,6) / (-3,6) / (2,3) / (4,-3) / (3,3) / (4,6) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (6,0) 
42. 11.56 (1,5) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (-5,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (2,2) / (3,-2) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) 
43. 13.75 (1,3) / (-3,3) / (5,2) / (-5,-2) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,5) / (6,3) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (0,-2) /
44. 12.27 (3,-1) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (-5,1) / (-4,3) / (3,6) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) /
45. 19.69 (-3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (4,2) / (0,-4) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (4,6) 
46. 14.33 (1,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,2) / (-5,2) / (3,6) / (6,2) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (-4,6) /
47. 13.18 (-3,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (5,-4) / (6,-2) / (-4,5) / (1,4) / (-4,0) / (5,0) / (4,-4) / (5,6) / (0,3) / (5,0) 
48. 11.93 (1,0) / (0,6) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (3,4) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (4,6) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-4) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) 
49. 8.84 (1,-3) / (3,0) / (2,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (-5,-1) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (5,1) / (-1,3) / (1,0) / (-5,2) / (-3,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,-2) 
50. 9.96 (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (-4,0) / (4,-3) / (6,0)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2009)

blade740 said:


> number of times: 50/50
> best avg12: 11.92 (σ = 1.42)
> session avg: 13.99 (σ = 2.84)



WHAT


----------



## LNZ (Sep 18, 2009)

New 5x5 cube time: 7:50 using White Eastsheen 5x5.

New 4x4 cube time: 3:35 using white Eastsheen 4x4.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 18, 2009)

3x3

Average: 18.69
Standard Deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 16.62
Worst Time: 23.16
Individual Times:
17.48, 19.55, 18.18, 21.64, 16.63, 18.77, 19.47, 17.49, 20.27, 16.62, 23.16, 17.39

Best avg5 was 18.38. I was using a hybrid. DS Core and Edison cubies. For some reason, I can't tighten it. =/


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2009)

Got a 45.87 4x4 time... with Yau's method  (Not redux!) It was so easy/lucky... last cross piece paired, like 3 other edges paired during F2L, then LL was just PLL parity. Also had a nonlucky 52.97. This seems to be the first non-redux method I can get sub1 relatively consistently with.

EDIT: 49.07 which was I think nonlucky, also 58.00 avg12, will do better later ;-)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 18, 2009)

-micro501- rachmaninovian's 12 Individual Times: 1:05.02, 1:14.35, (1:02.11), 1:45.55, 1:25.34, 1:55.21, (2:11.23), 1:31.13, 1:33.56, 1:15.46, 1:13.91, 1:25.38
-micro501- rachmaninovian's Average: 1:26.49, Best Time: 1:02.11 Worst Time: 2:11.23 

methods used: advanced fisher [R/L faces, centres, edges]; k4 (f2l version); sandwich; LBL; mizzle's roux-by-four; methode ofapel; eido's roux-by-four (or KBCM); per's cage; milan's method [centres, corners, comm edges]; reduction (with 1 pairing); pure centres last [CF, R/L layer edges, midges, last 6 centres]; yau with 1 pairing ('cos i fail at 2/3 pairings xD)

this is good fun.

EDIT: i cheated for the first solve but not solving FL entirely; solved it entirely now and I got a 1:07.16, which brings the average to 1:26.70.
so now I lost to qqwref by 0.40. grhhhhh


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 18, 2009)

NEW 3x3x3 RECORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
15.74 SECONDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yeah that's probably normal for most of you but after spending a whole month stuck in the 20's it's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raffael (Sep 18, 2009)

PB 3x3 session today:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 19.81*
Standard Deviation: 2.29
Best Time: 13.19
Worst Time: 26.06
Best RA5: 17.99
*Best RA12: 18.53*

I just noticed that the 17.67 average of 5 i got 8 days ago was a PB aswell.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Average of 12: 16.21
> 1. 13.24 (-5,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (2,0)
> 2. (8.16) (4,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,6)
> 3. 18.03 (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-3) / (0,1) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,3)
> ...




13.86, (8.02), 13.40, 18.85, 12.91, 13.49, (23.19), 14.31, 16.09, 15.91, 16.57, 8.40 = 14.38

Ridonk scrambles.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 18, 2009)

Statistics for 09-18-2009 16:46:03

Average: 15.98
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 13.94
Worst Time: 19.52
Individual Times:
1.	13.96	B R2 B2 L' B2 F U2 L F2 D L2 R' D U F2 D F U2 F2 D' U L2 F2 L' R'
2.	15.81	F L' R D' U' R' D U' B D' B' F' U2 B D2 B2 L D' U' R2 D L2 B2 F' U'
3.	(19.52)	F L' D' U' F' U2 B D L2 R D2 U B' F R' B D2 R2 U2 L2 D U' B' F L2
4.	(13.94)	L2 D L D F' D U' R2 U' R B' U B' F' L D' U' L' B2 F D U' B2 L2 B'
5.	18.18	R' B' R2 D2 U2 L D B2 F' R' U' L2 U2 F' R U F U2 B D' U B' F' L R

The 13.96 was an OLL skip. I am now unofficially sub-16.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I am now unofficially sub-16.



Not really... I think few people would consider you really sub-16 until you can do it in an average of 12. The first 5 solves of my 3x3 PB average made a 12.60 average of 5 but I'd definitely not say I am sub-13...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > I am now unofficially sub-16.
> ...



I would say global average...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 18, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



I don't know what that is, could you tell me?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 18, 2009)

New PBA 26.68


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



You have to take at least one time in every time zone, and then average them together. Hence the "global".


----------



## Toad (Sep 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



Lol. Just lol.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2009)

best avg5: 39.560 (σ = 1.95)

pb a5. if this was a single time, i would be happy. yay, im catching up nakajima


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 19, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> yay, im catching up nakajima


epic n...

I mean, congrats on your PB


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > yay, im catching up nakajima
> ...


i was kind of joking about catching up you know. How long has he been going. 3 years rough guess. Me, 3 months.


----------



## pappas (Sep 19, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure nakajima has stopped cubing for good. His website has been taken down.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


He's registered for some comp that hasn't been on yet. Maybe he's planning on quitting, or this is his last comp or something.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 19, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



It's not fair to say, "He's been doing this WAY longer than me." Instead, you should compare how fast you are now, after 3 months, to how fast he was after 3 months. 
He was already much much faster than you after 3 months.
Sorry. 
Keep practicing though..
One day... maybe..


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



After a year, Erik's best was 19.xy. Don't post back saying it was something else though, because this is all i could find. Btw, I have no doubt Nakajima was better than me, even after a few weeks, compared to me now. I'm just happy with how I'm going.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 19, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


 Nakajima was sub20 after a few months


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 34.880
worst time: 43.920

current mean of 3: 38.591 (σ = 3.86)
best mean of 3: 38.591 (σ = 3.86)

current avg5: 39.444 (σ = 2.45)
best avg5: 39.444 (σ = 2.45)

session avg: 39.444 (σ = 2.45)
session mean: 39.426

yay! btw, I rarely time. I've probably done about 5-10 a5's and 1 a12

edit: just got this. yay!
stats:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 34.880
worst time: 40.472

current mean of 3: 37.716 (σ = 2.02)
best mean of 3: 36.812 (σ = 1.52)

current avg5: 37.087 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 37.087 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 37.087 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 37.323

edit 2: even better 
current avg5: 35.852 (σ = 0.86)


----------



## Shortey (Sep 19, 2009)

3x3 OH:

Average of 5: 35.90
1. 35.22 D F2 U F2 U R D' B' F D2 L U' R U B L D L' U2 B2 F2 D R F2 B
2. 37.63 U L2 B' L' R2 D' L' B D' F B L' D' R' L' D' U F D B2 U2 B' U' L' D'
3. 34.87 R B2 L2 F D' F' B L B' D' U' L' D' U L F2 R2 F D2 R2 L' D' L U' R'
4. (49.79) R2 U F B R2 U' F D' R2 U' B2 F' L2 D2 L F2 R D B2 R' D F2 B R' U
5. (32.22) L2 F2 D2 R D R D2 B U' R2 L2 B' L2 R' U2 B' U' D2 F L2 U' F L U' L'

Done with Diansheng Core and Edison cubies. Works like a dream! =D

EDIT: 3x3:

AVG5: 17.60
18.50 - Regular solve
19.28 - Regular solve
15.02 - Smooth and easy F2L with Z-Perm
22.76 - Placed some cross pieces wrong. Bad time.
14.46 - PLL Skip.

EDIT II:

I tried to RA that avg of 5, and I got 16.16! So now the average is 16.82! I'll try to RA again. =D
EDIT III:

I RA'd again! Average is 16.55! CRAZY!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 19, 2009)

7x7 single: 4:57.57 

I love 7x7!


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7x7 single: 4:57.57
> 
> I love 7x7!



Dang, I needa practice. My pb for this was 4:56, a month or 2 ago.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 19, 2009)

Average of 5: 12.82
1. 12.69 L U' L U' R U' R2 B2 U L' F U2 B' L' F L2 U2 D2 R2 B' U F B R' B2 
2. (12.29) U' L' F R2 B U R2 F2 B' D2 U' F2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R B R2 D2 B D' U 
3. 12.74 D' L U B' F2 D2 R2 L F B R B' L' D U2 L U B' U2 B2 R L2 B U' D' 
4. (15.30) D R B' F' D U F' B' D' F' R' U R2 D R F' R' B R U D' L2 U' R D 
5. 13.03 B' L' B2 F' R F' U' B F U R2 B2 U' L' B U' L2 R U2 L' U' L' F' R B2


----------



## Escher (Sep 19, 2009)

2:31.91 megaminx single PB.

>.>
<.<

shh.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> 2:31.91 megaminx single PB.
> 
> >.>
> <.<
> ...



I knew you wouldn't last long.


----------



## Escher (Sep 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I knew you wouldn't last long.



yeah... well... I haven't 'cubed', I've 'dodecahedroned', so I haven't actually started cubing again


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 19, 2009)

Average of 5: 12.34
1. 11.60 D R2 L' U' B' U' D2 L R U D B' F2 D F' L F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 L 
2. 11.99 F2 D2 U' B2 L' R F2 D' U B' D R' U2 B2 R' B' D U2 L2 U' R2 L' B R2 D 
3. 13.44 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 R2 D B F R2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 R' D R' D2 R L2 D' 
4. (13.80) R2 U R' F' R B' U B' U2 R L F2 D2 F' L2 R F R U D' L2 U' D L' U' 
5. (10.33) L2 U F' L2 R2 D' L' B F' L F' D2 B2 F R2 L D2 U B2 U' B2 L D' U' R2 

EDIT: I rolled the 11.60 out, 10.13 
11.92 avg5 

That was the awesome ending of this average of 50:
14.83, 16.15, 14.99, 15.72, 15.92, 13.25, 16.34, 16.22, 13.94, 15.89, 16.99, 17.50, 12.69, 12.29, 12.74, 15.30, 13.03, 15.34, 18.39, 15.46, 14.75, 15.82, 15.61, 15.24, 15.56, 14.44, 11.35, 16.19, 14.44, 15.61, 14.85, 14.25, 16.13, 13.87, 17.08, 12.66, 19.30, 12.31, 18.09, 15.41, 12.86, (21.92), 13.13, 16.31, 11.60, 11.99, 13.44, 13.80, 10.33, (10.12)

14.78 avg 

EDIT: Sq-1 avg50: 26.74, 21.91, 19.40, 21.37, 27.86, 27.68, 19.56, 16.91, 22.58, 28.24, 24.40, 30.51, 18.66, 16.24, 23.71, 31.27, 26.28, 20.64, 23.69, 23.19, 26.33, 28.72, 18.10, 17.84, 23.02, 16.48, 22.46, 25.90, 21.83, 17.77, 22.12, 24.67, 18.15, 19.52, 24.26, 23.59, 18.23, 24.83, 22.62, 24.82, 23.40, 32.17, 23.22, 16.79, 19.51, 20.68, 17.70, 17.31, 20.86, 24.00 = 22.49 avg

Around 19 parities


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking at the posts on the previous page, I know that I was faster than erik after 1 year of cubing. I take that as an accomplishment.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> yay! btw, I rarely time. I've probably done about 5-10 a5's and 1 a12



There's your problem. Do some long sessions if you want to really improve.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 19, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=2122


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 19, 2009)

4.38 average of 5 on 2x2


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=2122



And you will beat me in a few days...

4x4x4 
Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:24.13
Standard Deviation: 7.12
Best Time: 1:09.72
Worst Time: 1:41.33

Average: 1:16.62
Standard Deviation: 4.56
Best Time: 1:09.72
Worst Time: 1:22.80
Individual Times:
1:21.94, (1:09.72), 1:17.11, 1:10.81, (1:22.80)

Average: 1:19.37
Standard Deviation: 6.29
Best Time: 1:09.72
Worst Time: 1:34.47
Individual Times:
1:21.94, (1:09.72), 1:17.11, 1:10.81, 1:22.80, 1:28.80, 1:29.45, (1:34.47), 1:11.97, 1:12.83, 1:16.66, 1:21.36


----------



## Meisen (Sep 19, 2009)

RDT96 said:


> NEW 3x3x3 RECORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 15.74 SECONDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> yeah that's probably normal for most of you but after spending a whole month stuck in the 20's it's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!



Hehe, my pb is the same. I was very happy when i got it, even though i was insanely lucky with an unintentional x-cross, did the 2 and 3 pair, and the 4 was done! Easy oll and pll 

I don't think my chances of breaking this record anytime soon is formidable


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 19, 2009)

erm, not sure if it is PB but I got a 4x4 single of 50.40.

SUB 50 COME TO ME!

EDIT:

I can haz sub-1?



Average: *57.56*
Standard Deviation: 1.57
Best Time: 50.40
Worst Time: 1:01.88
Individual Times:
1.	(50.40)	Uw' L' D B Fw2 L2 D' F' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Rw R2 D2 Uw U2 B' Uw' U2 L2 Rw' R Fw' L2 R' D B2 Fw2 F D Uw U B2 U2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw F2
2.	55.38	Uw' B' Fw D2 R2 Uw2 U B' R' Uw2 L F' Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 F D L' Rw' R2 D' U' Rw' Fw2 F Uw' B U' F2 D' Rw F D' Uw2 R' Fw' L Rw2
3.	58.28	R' Fw F2 D' F2 L' R B' Fw' L2 U2 L' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw L' B2 Fw Uw' F' D L2 Rw R2 B2 U2 L Rw' D' U' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' D' Uw' B2 Fw2
4.	59.03	Fw2 R2 D U' Rw' R2 U2 Fw F L2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 R' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U' R B' F' U2 B2 Rw Fw2 F R Uw Fw2 L Rw' R Fw2 D Rw2 D F' L' Rw B
5.	(1:01.88)	Fw2 L B2 Fw F' Uw U Fw U2 B2 Fw2 F' R D' Uw U2 L' U Rw' R' D' U2 Fw2 F2 Rw R2 B2 Fw F2 U B Fw' Uw L' Uw B F' D2 Uw U'

The only parity was a DP on the last solve. It too would have been a sub-1 but I locked a few times during F2L.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2009)

3x3: 22.89

1. (24.95) U L2 U' L U B' U2 L' R2 F' L' F D2 U' R' B' U' B2 F' R B' F2 U' D L
2. 22.79 F2 D2 R D U L2 B2 L2 U' B D2 L2 D2 F R U' L2 B2 F' U B' U' B' D B'
3. (15.71) U' R' F R F' U' F' U2 F' U F U2 F' B2 R2 F2 D' L D' R' B2 F L2 D U2
4. 22.54 D L' B L2 F2 L' B2 F' D R' D B' U F L B2 U2 F2 R' L U R2 F' D2 U'
5. 23.34 F B U2 F B' U' F R' D2 R U2 D R' U R L D2 L F B R' D2 R L2 B2 

1-Roux
2-Petrus
3-CFOP
4-CFOP
5-CFOP

New PB average of 5 and a new PB non-lucky single.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 19, 2009)

I can haz 5x5 PR avg?

Average: 1:45.87
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 1:39.25
Worst Time: 1:58.72
Individual Times:
1.	1:43.18	
2.	(1:39.25)	
3.	1:46.50	
4.	(1:58.72)	
5.	1:47.94


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 19, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> 3x3: 22.89
> 
> 1. (24.95) U L2 U' L U B' U2 L' R2 F' L' F D2 U' R' B' U' B2 F' R B' F2 U' D L
> 2. 22.79 F2 D2 R D U L2 B2 L2 U' B D2 L2 D2 F R U' L2 B2 F' U B' U' B' D B'
> ...



Your Roux times are catching up!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: 22.89
> ...


Yeah. But I haven't been practicing it lately. So that means average of 100 to come later tonight.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 19, 2009)

New personal best average of 12:

Average: 22.41
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 19.90
Worst Time: 24.44
Individual Times:
1.	22.64	L' F R' B' F2 U2 L' U' R2 D' U B2 D2 F' R2 D' L' U' F D2 F2 D2 U L R'
2.	20.03	B2 F L2 B' L' U B2 F' D2 U L2 D' U L2 B2 F' D F L2 R D B' F L2 R2
3.	22.44	B2 F' D B' F2 D2 U2 B' F' U B' F U' B' U' B' F D2 B F L2 B U R U2
4.	(24.44)	D' U2 F L R2 D' U' B2 F R' D' U2 B F' L2 F L2 D2 L B D U R2 B2 F'
5.	24.37	D2 L2 D U F' D' B U' F U R' U' B' U L R U2 L D B2 F2 D' U' B L'
6.	22.89	U' B2 F' D' U' L D2 B2 D F2 D2 L' B' F2 D U' F2 U2 R2 D' U B' L R2 B
7.	22.56	F2 L F' L' D' U F2 U L' R2 D' U' B F2 R' D U2 B2 U' B D2 U F2 U' R
8.	20.14	L B F2 D L2 R2 U L R' U' F' D' U L D' B R' D' U2 F2 U R F' L' U'
9.	24.17	D U L' R2 D2 U' R U' B2 F L2 D2 B L B2 F' D2 B F2 D2 L R2 D U2 B'
10.	(19.90)	D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 L D2 L' R B2 F U' R2 U' B2 F L' R' B2 L' R D
11.	22.79	D B' F' L U R' B2 R2 B2 F D B' F' L2 R' B' D' F D2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' R'
12.	22.02	D' R B2 F R' F L2 B R' D' F2 D' U' R' D' B' D2 U2 F D2 U' L' D2 L' F

I really like all the 22 second solves.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2009)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 16.72
Standard Deviation: 2.76
Best Time: 10.11
Worst Time: 23.81

Notable due to there being 27 parities.

Edit: I need to practice other puzzles again. I'm only just sub-13 on 3x3 at the moment  I haven't practiced 4x4 or 5x5 in a while either.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 20, 2009)

Statistics for 09-19-2009 19:04:14

Average: 6.78
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 5.38
Worst Time: 9.89
Individual Times:
1.	(5.38)	u l' r R L U' R' B' R L' B L' R U L' U R' B U R B' U R' B L
2.	6.53	u r' b B' U R L R B' U R' B R' L U' B R B U R' U' R B' L R
3.	5.95	l r' b' R' L R' L' U' R B' R' U L' B' U' L U L' U B L B U' L' B'
4.	8.20	u' l' b U' L U' R' B' U R' U' B R' L R B' L R' L R L' B' L R' U
5.	7.03	l' r' B R' B U R' U R B L U L R L' U' R L' U B L' U' R' B R'
6.	5.55	b' U' L' U' L' R' L' B R U' B R' B L' B L R L' B L' R' L' B R B'
7.	5.75	r' b L' B' R B' R' B' L' U R B' U L' R' B' R U L U R' L' R B' R'
8.	6.52	l r' L U' B' L B U R' L' U' B' R U' B R B' U R' U' R U R' B L'
9.	6.44	b U L' U L' B R' L B' L' B' L' R' B L U' R' L U B' U' L' R' L' B
10.	9.45	u' l' r b R U R' U L' U R' L R' U' R B R U B' R' B' L R' U B'
11.	(9.89)	u' l' r b R' L B' R B L' R' L' B R L' U' B' L' B L U' B' R U' L'
12.	6.36	u l' r' L' R U B' L' U' R L B U R B L U' R L' B U B L' B R'

PYRAMINX FTW!!!

Pb ave of 12!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > yay! btw, I rarely time. I've probably done about 5-10 a5's and 1 a12
> ...



I do really long sessions, it's just I don't time. I don't get long on the computer each day. (about an hour)

I cube heaps! I just time rarely.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Your Roux times are catching up!
> ...



Awesome, good luck! Have fun with Roux.


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



speedstacks.com.au 

Cya in 2 hours or less!


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 20, 2009)

Statistics for 09-20-2009 11:48:57

Average: 13.78
Standard Deviation: 0.29
Best Time: 12.06
Worst Time: 14.66
Individual Times:
1.	13.98	D U' L' R D U2 B' F R' U' F L' R2 F2 D' L B2 R' F' D U' F R2 F2 R2
2.	(12.06)	B F L R' B' D' L' D2 L U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B F' L R' D' R' U2 L' B'
3.	13.37	L' B' F' D F2 D' U' L R' B2 F L' R2 U L2 F2 R B F2 R' D2 U' F' U' B'
4.	(14.66)	B' F2 L2 U R' F D U2 F' L R2 B2 R' D L' D' U2 B2 D2 L B' F' R' B' F'
5.	13.98	L' D' U B R2 B D' B F L2 F' L' R B F D2 F2 D L' R2 U B D' U2 R

My first sub 14 avg of 5  the 4th should have been sub 14 too but i was too excited and screwed up


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

A couple of UWR's from today's meetup. 

3 cube relay: 31.6x?

42 cube relay: 9:28.xy

Videos to come soon.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2009)

Sq-1 PB average:

Average: 14.46
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 11.73
Worst Time: 19.30
Individual Times:
1.	12.20	(3,0) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (-4,1) / (6,1)
2.	18.55	(4,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (4,1) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (-2,4) / (2,0)
3.	14.59	(6,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (3,1) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (2,4) / (3,4) / (0,3)
4.	11.98	(1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (0,4)
5.	14.30	(0,2) / (-5,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (3,5) / (6,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (5,4) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0)
6.	(11.73)	(-3,2) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (-1,3) / (-1,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1)
7.	14.37	(-5,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,5) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (0,5) / (-1,4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (0,4)
8.	14.43	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (-1,1) / (1,5) / (3,2) / (-4,4) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (-4,4)
9.	15.16	(0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (-4,2)
10.	14.18	(3,-1) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (4,2) / (0,5) / (-1,0) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,2)
11.	14.85	(-2,-1) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-2,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (0,3)
12.	(18.91)	(3,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,1) /

Parity only twice. Guess which


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2009)

Fastest and slowest?


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 20, 2009)

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sat Sep 19 14:36:01 GST 2009 -----

Cubes Solved: 5 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 24.53

Fastest Time: 17.49
Slowest Time: 28.26
Standard Deviation: 04.12 

Individual Times:
1) 26.09 L B R B' R L2 D F' B2 U2 R D' U2 F2 B U2 L' R D2 L2 F U2 F B2 D2
2) 25.78 D R D2 L2 B2 U2 R L' F' U F2 D2 R2 L F D' L F2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 U B'
3) 17.49 D2 L2 F B D F R F' D R' U' D' F2 D' U' L' D' B2 F2 R2 L D2 F2 L2 U
4) 28.26 L2 F' R L' U' R2 B' U2 F B R L D2 R' F' L2 D' B2 R F2 B' R' F2 B2 U'
5) 25.05 F' U R2 L B' R' U D' R U' R' U2 F' R B2 U2 B2 F' D' B2 R' D F R' D'

Sube-25 average and new PB.!!yay....17.49


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Fastest and slowest?


I'd say the 2 sup-16 solves, which were both sup-18... 

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2122


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 20, 2009)

3x3 Average of 12: *13.51*

13.09, 14.94, 18.56, 14.82, 13.30, 10.81, 12.03, 16.79, 11.72, 13.97, 12.43, 12.05

No skips.

Happay!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 20, 2009)

Rubik's Magic:

Just restrung my Magic:

1.16, 1.09, 1.05, (1.05), (3.96) = 1.10

NR here I come!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2009)

4x4x4 single: 49.86

Using my er... "method" (although I didn't really come up with anything in the method )

EDIT: 55.22 double parity


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Fastest and slowest?



The two sup-18s. If the 11.73 had had parity, it would've been insane  (My PB with parity is 13.xx, I think).


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2009)

lol ok I don't know much about parity on square-1. I thought it would just take 1 or 2 seconds to solve a parity or something


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 4x4x4 single: 49.86
> 
> Using my er... "method" (although I didn't really come up with anything in the method )
> 
> EDIT: 55.22 double parity



I've switched to your 'method'. My single is like 42 (i had a few solves where I got to LL at <35 but parity...) and my best average is like 51.

--edit--
best avg12 - 50.12
48.89, 53.85, 51.42, 46.91, 51.08, 50.10, 48.81, 51.79, 56.22, 48.32, 50.03, 44.31


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow I thought that it would be rather difficult to get a sub 50 average with this method. I've clearly underestimated my own method 

EDIT: Ah maybe you've tweaked my method slightly?


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> lol ok I don't know much about parity on square-1. I thought it would just take 1 or 2 seconds to solve a parity or something




I normally do an O perm to solve parity, which I average ~4 seconds in normal solve (I've had 3.5x averages when timing it). My PB for it is 3.15, I think. So, parity adds on a fair bit of time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Wow I thought that it would be rather difficult to get a sub 50 average with this method. I've clearly underestimated my own method
> 
> EDIT: Ah maybe you've tweaked my method slightly?



I haven't tweaked a thing. I don't do 3-2-2-2 pairing necessarily every time, but thats only because a bunch of edges are already paired  I just was sub1 with both K4 and Reduction, and this is a mesh of the 2.

--edit--
best avg for now - 48.97
46.91, 51.08, 50.10, 48.81, 51.79, (56.22), 48.32, 50.03, (44.31), 44.94, 50.78, 46.90


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > lol ok I don't know much about parity on square-1. I thought it would just take 1 or 2 seconds to solve a parity or something
> ...



Ah ok, fair enough.



masterofthebass said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I thought that it would be rather difficult to get a sub 50 average with this method. I've clearly underestimated my own method
> ...



Ah I didn't think about using edges which have been already paired. Good idea. (Wow this is the greatest shower idea I've ever had.... (an idea I've thought up of whilst taking a shower ))


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm starting to like hi-games 

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=2122


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 20, 2009)

Can any one tell me where I can know more about Robert's "Method"?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiKSbQV3ssU&feature=channel_page


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 20, 2009)

Megaminx avg 12: 1:15.14

1:15.66, 1:13.63, 1:17.99, 1:16.04, 1:09.76, 1:13.86, 1:18.95, (1:06.73), 1:17.41, 1:14.38, (1:18.98), 1:13.73

No sup 1:20s!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I thought that it would be rather difficult to get a sub 50 average with this method. I've clearly underestimated my own method
> ...



Wow. That's amazing. I just tried it and got 
current avg5: 1:55.24 (σ = 4.67)
2:01.26, 1:47.31, 1:49.87, 2:01.38, 1:54.58


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 20, 2009)

Hurray.

First sub-20 solve (and PB)- 19.91 (non-lucky)
New PBA - 26.50


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats ashmnafa! And you got the 6000th post!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 21, 2009)

I restickered my black v-5 with bright cubesmith stickers. Applying them wasn't too bad, but removing the old ones was hell.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 21, 2009)

Solved an actual Gigaminx! (Dan Hayes')
Dropped my competition Megaminx times by over 40 seconds.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 21, 2009)

lolololol

Average of 12: 2.86
1. 2.27 R2 F2 R F U2 F2
2. 2.46 U' R F2 R U2 R' F2 U R' U'
3. 3.87 R U F2 R F' U F2 U' R2 U'
4. 3.52 F2 U' F2 U' R U R' U F2
5. (2.12) F' R' U R' F R2 F' R' U'
6. (4.75) R2 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 U'
7. 2.21 U F2 U2 F' R2 F R' U2
8. 3.61 U F2 U F' U R U R2 F'
9. 2.33 F2 U2 F' R U' R' U' F' U
10. 3.16 F U' R2 U R' U R' U F2 U'
11. 2.42 U2 F' R F U2 F2 R2 F' U'
12. 2.75 R U2 R' F' U' F'


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> lolololol
> 
> Average of 12: 2.86
> 1. 2.27 R2 F2 R F U2 F2
> ...


You're so much better than me :/. I'll try the scrambles tomorrow when I'm not tired.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 21, 2009)

3x3 in 17.84. OLL skip. Half forced. I used a ZBF2L alg, but the corners were oriented as well. Please pm me on whether this is considered lucky.


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2009)

So ya.

[2:02:46 PM] Justin Jaffray: you're teh pwn
[2:02:52 PM] fazrulz1: I'm teh pwn?
[2:02:57 PM] Forte Shinko: Yes.

Average: 09.58 sec.
Individual Times: 11.05, 10.06, 08.31, 10.80, 08.52, 08.94, 10.31, (12.97), 08.74, 10.44, 08.67, (08.28)

That was in a 10.12 avg 57 or sth. I'll continue it soon.



Spoiler



Total Solves: 57
Total Pops: 0
Average: 10.12 sec.

Fastest Time: 08.28
Slowest Time: 12.97
Standard Deviation: 01.11

Individual Times:
08.38
09.03
11.61
10.91
10.99
09.00
09.89
10.52
11.85
10.91
09.53
09.44
09.33
10.13
10.50
08.69
11.78
09.70
10.02
10.91
10.13
09.44
11.77+
11.33
08.67
10.85
08.85
09.75
11.83
10.00
11.05
10.06
08.31
10.80
08.52
08.94
10.31
12.97
08.74
10.44
08.67
08.28
11.13
11.88
09.72
09.94
08.77
09.63
10.16
09.70
09.69
12.13
10.69
10.50
08.86
10.27
10.66


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> So ya.
> 
> [2:02:46 PM] Justin Jaffray: you're teh pwn
> [2:02:52 PM] fazrulz1: I'm teh pwn?
> ...


HAHA  HAHA WOW WTF WOO-HOO!!! OMG!!!  OMG WTF!!! HAHA YES XD  HAHA!!! WTF WOO-HOO WTF WOW!!! WTF MATYAS XD LOL OMG HAHA!!!

courtesy of the mega scrambler. You are insane Feliks, I think there's something wrong with your brain Nobody gets that good that fast. Well done.


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2009)

Escher said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > So ya.
> ...



Lol "MATYAS" 

Today was just the first day of my holidays. Also, I lubed my aII, and its uber smooth. I hope to have a sub 10 avg 12 up on youtube by the end of the holidays.

Btw, if you're thinking I should've rolled it, I did, and got 2 high 11's


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol "MATYAS"
> 
> Today was just the first day of my holidays. Also, I lubed my aII, and its uber smooth. I hope to have a sub 10 avg 12 up on youtube by the end of the holidays.
> 
> Btw, if you're thinking I should've rolled it, I did, and got 2 high 11's



Crazy. What is your breakdown like at the moment?


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2009)

I seriously don't know why I am so fast.

My cross and F2L are meh.

Same with my LL. I think my LL recognition is very good though, that helps.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 21, 2009)

3x3 average of 100: 13.86

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.54
worst time: 18.88

... Getting faster


----------



## Shortey (Sep 21, 2009)

Woohoo! I did a little 3x3 session, and I got a really good average of 5.


Average of 5: 15.35
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 13.82
Worst Time: 20.58
Individual Times:
14.99, (20.58), (13.82), 15.92, 15.15

Only the 13.82 was a skip. The others where non-lucky. I am very proud of my self. Two days ago, my best average of 5 was 17.xy.

PS: I usally average like 18 seconds. =P


----------



## Konsta (Sep 21, 2009)

*3x3x3 avg of 100*, first sub15  And using my new Edison. 

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 14.78*
Standard Deviation: 1.82
Best Time: 11.49
Worst Time: 21.70+

(10avg 13.82) (5avg 13.43)

Individual times and scrambles are in the


Spoiler



1.	14.67	F2 R2 B' R' B L2 R' F2 U2 L' D U2 R2 B F D U L2 D F' R2 B' F' D' U
2.	13.79	R' U' L2 R' B2 L' D U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' B' F2 R B U' B' L' R' B R' B F2
3.	11.62	U R2 B2 F' U' F D2 L' R B2 D U B2 F2 L' F' D2 U' B' F U' L F D L'
4.	14.52	D2 L' B2 D2 U B D U L2 R F' D2 U2 F L R2 U' L D2 L' U F2 D U2 R
5.	12.40	B F' D B' F' L' R F2 R B' D F2 R B D U' F2 D' L R' B' L B2 F2 R
6.	15.91	L2 D2 U F2 L R F' U2 F2 L' B2 F' D' U' L' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2
7.	15.84	F2 D2 U' L' R' B' F2 L' B2 F' D2 B F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' F D' U2 L B' U2 B
8.	15.62	B2 F D' U2 B2 F L' R' B2 R F' D2 L' R B2 L' R2 D' L' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L
9.	11.55	D U2 F' D2 U B L2 R' B2 F U2 B2 F U' B L2 R U F R D' R' D B' F
10.	13.69	D B' D2 F' D2 B2 F D B' F2 L' R2 B' F' L D U2 L U' L' R2 F2 L' R' U
11.	13.20	L2 D2 U' B2 F D F R2 F U F' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D U2 B D' U2 R F2
12.	16.13	B2 F D2 L2 U R D' R2 D2 U L' D' R' D2 U L' R2 F' D F' D' B' F L2 R
13.	13.41	B2 F2 D' L2 R F' D' U B' L' D2 B F' R2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 D' U2 L U L2 D'
14.	11.98	R' F L' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 R B' F U' R2 F2 L' D R B L' R F2 D2 U'
15.	14.05	R2 B2 F L' U' R D2 U F' L2 R2 B R U B F' D F2 L2 R U L2 R2 F2 U
16.	13.06	D U' R' U R' B U2 F' D' U R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 F' L' U' L R' F' U2
17.	15.08	B' U F2 L' R2 B2 F L2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' U' B' L2 D' R2 F L D' U' B' F U'
18.	14.19	D' R' F' U2 L' B F R' D U' F' L2 R2 F' L D' F' R F L R2 U B' F L'
19.	14.83	D2 L2 R' B2 U B2 D' U R2 B D U' B R' D' U L' F L2 U B2 F' D' U2 L2
20.	15.88	U' L2 B2 U F D2 U F' U B' U2 F D U2 L U2 R' B D' U' B2 R' F U' F2
21.	15.04	D' R B F R D2 U2 B' L U' L2 D' U2 B F' L B' D' B' F' L' B F2 D2 U
22.	15.58	L' B F L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' D B' F' R F2 D B' F' L' R2 B' L' U2 L' R' B'
23.	14.57	R B2 L' U L2 R B' L2 R' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 B' U' L D L2 R2 B D U' B2 F
24.	14.89	D' U' L' R2 U2 B R B2 R' B2 F2 R2 B F R' D U B2 F2 D' B' D' L R2 B'
25.	15.64	L2 D R2 U' R B' F R D U' L' R' D L' R2 D2 R B2 L F D' U F2 D U
26.	13.82	D R U2 R2 B2 R B2 U' L2 R D2 F2 D' B F D2 U' F' D2 U' B' D L R B
27.	12.03	F' D' R2 D' U R2 D2 U2 F D U L R F2 L' R B D' U L2 B R' F U F2
28.	13.96	L2 B' F' R' U F U2 R' B2 L R2 D L' F2 D' L' R F' U L2 B F D2 U2 L'
29.	17.89	R2 F' D F L' B F D' U' B' L' R2 B2 D U' R' B L R' F2 L2 R2 B' D' U
30.	13.45	R2 U B' D' R' F U B' F U2 L2 R B' D' U2 B' L F' D' L' B' F' D B2 F'
31.	13.84	B' D' B2 D U' L' D2 U' R2 F' L F D' L2 R D2 R B F' L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L
32.	17.29	L R2 B F2 L2 B' U2 B' F2 U' F' L' R2 B' L2 R' B2 R2 D U2 B' R2 F2 R2 B
33.	13.38	R2 D2 U B D B U2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B F' D' L' U B F2 R F'
34.	15.08	L F L2 F2 U B' L2 R' F D2 B F2 R D' U R' B' D U F D' B' L' B F2
35.	14.68	F D' U' L' R2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 U' L' F R F D U2 F' U B' L2 D2 F' R D2
36.	16.80	B' F2 L D2 B' F L B' U' F' D2 F L2 D U' L' B D2 U2 R2 U L2 R B U2
37.	16.51	L2 F' D' U L' F' R' B U' F' D B' F2 L' D' B' F D' U R D F U R' D2
38.	13.34	B' F' L B F' D' B F2 D2 B' D' U' L' D2 U2 B U2 B D' U B2 F' D2 F2 D2
39.	18.29	U2 B F U2 B2 F' U' F' R' B D' U R' U L' R' D2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D B R'
40.	14.60	D R' B2 F2 L' B' L U2 R U' L2 R' B' R2 D' U R' B' F' R2 D' U' R D' U
41.	16.01	B L2 R U B' L2 B D2 U B' F' U2 L' D' U' B2 F' D' U L2 R2 D B2 D L
42.	15.56	B' F D2 U L R2 D2 U' R2 B' F D2 L2 R D U B D U B' L' R D2 U F
43.	12.76	D' B2 L2 D U2 F' D L R B F' D' B2 F2 L' U2 B F D U' L' R B L2 R'
44.	17.23	L2 R D2 L' R' B2 R F' R' U' L' R2 F' U' L2 F' L2 R' D' U' B F' D U R
45.	13.21	L' B' D2 L' D L R2 D' U' F2 L R2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 L' R B F2 R' U' R' B'
46.	14.34	F L' R' D2 U B2 F' D' L' R2 B2 R B' D2 L2 R2 U B R B' U2 L2 B' F R'
47.	13.84	B2 F R2 U2 B' U' F2 D B' F D U2 B' F' L2 R2 B L' D B2 L' D R' D U'
48.	14.08	D' B' F' R' B F2 D2 U' B F' L2 R2 F D2 B L D2 B' F2 U B' L' R' D U
49.	13.80	D' L' B F' D2 B' L' R2 D2 U' R B2 R D' U B' D2 U2 L' R' F L' R' B R2
50.	14.26	F' R2 U2 F' L R2 D B U F' L U' R' D' U' B F R F2 L' R' B2 F' L2 F2
51.	15.02	D' U' L' R' D' R2 D' F' L' D' R' D2 F' L R2 B2 F' L R' B D' U' B R D'
52.	13.80	D U R' B' F2 L' R' U B2 D2 L2 R2 F D' U' B2 L U2 L' D' U' R2 B L R'
53.	14.14	B F2 R2 D' L' R2 B D' L' U L2 R2 F' L' R B2 L' B2 R' D' F U' B2 F' D2
54.	14.72	F U2 L' R' B2 L R2 B' L' R F' D' B2 U2 B' F2 U B' D' U' B2 D' L' B D2
55.	13.25	L' R2 B2 U2 B' L' D B L' D R2 B2 U2 B' R2 B D' U2 R2 B' U L2 R2 D B'
56.	15.93	L R' D2 R B' D' U L2 R D' R2 F D2 U' R' D U2 R U2 L2 R B D2 U F2
57.	11.82	D' L' R2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 L' B F D' R2 D' U2 B2 L B' F2 U2 B2 F2 R U'
58.	20.64	D R' D' U' L' U L R2 B' F2 L' R D U R2 F U L2 D' L D2 U' B F2 U'
59.	13.57	B' F2 R2 B L' R2 B2 F2 U' R' B F2 L' R2 F2 D2 U F L' F' D' B' F2 L2 D'
60.	14.41	D2 U B' U L2 R B U2 B2 F2 L2 F R' F' U R F' U B' R' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2
61.	12.48	B' R2 D2 U L' D2 U2 L R2 B R' U2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 L R F D2
62.	16.68	L' B L' U B2 R2 U' F D' U B F2 U R' B2 D2 U L R' U L' U R D' U
63.	14.60	D' U2 L B F L R B' F L R B L U' F2 D U' B F R B2 F2 R D2 U
64.	14.32	F' R U2 F2 L' R U2 R B' D U' L2 R' U L2 U' L R' F2 D' L R' U2 F2 D
65.	13.64	F D' F2 L F D U2 B F D' L2 R' U' B' R2 D2 U' B D' U' F2 L R B2 F2
66.	15.24	L R2 U2 L' R' B' F2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' R B2 R2 B U' F' D' U2 B F D2 R'
67.	18.01	D' F' D B2 D F L' D' L' F U' L2 U B F' U B' F' D2 R D2 U' B' F' D
68.	17.62	F2 D U2 B2 R D2 U2 B' F' D' F2 U' B' F U2 B' D' U' L2 R' D2 U' L2 R U'
69.	16.03	B' F D2 L D U' R2 D2 U B F2 U2 B2 F' L U2 F L R2 F L' D U2 B' U'
70.	14.53	B' D R' F' R2 F2 U2 L D' U2 B' L D2 U L D2 R' F D U' L D U2 B' R
71.	15.24	L' R B F' L2 B' F' D U B' F R D2 U' B2 F L2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D'
72.	13.64	R2 B2 D U2 F' L2 D L2 B F2 L' U2 B2 F R2 D' B D' B2 F D2 U L2 B2 F'
73.	18.50	L R2 U' F L F D' B F' R B' F' D U2 F2 D U' B F2 R' D' U' F2 R' D2
74.	16.09	D' U F' D2 B' F R' U L2 D' R2 D U2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 B F L2 R2 B U B
75.	12.58	B' U' F L2 R F U F D2 B' F2 L' R D' R B F D' L2 R B L2 R D U'
76.	17.10	L D2 L F2 D L2 R' B U' L' R2 D' U2 L R' D2 U2 B2 L2 R D L' B' F' L2
77.	15.41	F2 L2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' D' F' R2 B' F D2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 R' B L R2 D' U' B2
78.	14.24	B2 L2 R B F L2 R D' F U' L2 R2 D U' B R2 D' B F L R D2 B F2 D
79.	12.37	B2 F D2 B2 R2 B F' R2 D2 U L D2 U' L D U2 F' U2 B2 L' B' U R' B R
80.	13.34	D' L D U2 L R' B R' B F2 L2 D2 L R2 F2 L' R2 B' F' L' D2 U2 L' R B
81.	13.32	D2 R B F2 L R D2 B2 F L2 D2 U2 R' B' L B U2 B F2 L' R2 D' L R2 D
82.	14.33	L' F' D2 B2 F2 R D B' F U' R' D' U2 L' R D U2 B R' D2 U2 B L2 R D'
83.	16.75	F' D L' R2 B2 F2 L D' U' R2 B2 U' L B2 F2 L' D2 U B' F D' R F2 R2 F'
84.	13.20	F L R2 D L' B' D' R' U B2 F' D2 U' L' F' L' R2 B' F2 L' B2 F2 L2 F' L'
85.	15.70	B2 F D' B2 R' B F D' L2 F2 D2 F2 L R' F' D2 U L' D U' L' R U2 B2 F2
86.	14.46	U' L2 D L R' U' L' U' F' U L2 R2 B2 L' D' B2 F' U' B' F' D R F' U2 F2
87.	13.73	D2 U2 B2 F L2 R B D' R2 D' U B D2 U L' R' U2 F2 R F R' D2 U' F' R2
88.	13.90	B F L R D' U' L2 B F2 U' F' U2 R B2 F' D2 B' L' U' F2 D' U2 F' L2 B'
89.	11.49	R D' U B' F' L R F R D2 U2 B U' R2 U' R' B' L' B2 R' F R2 D L' D2
90.	14.21	L2 D F2 R' D2 B F' R2 D2 U' L' D' U L2 R B F U2 F2 D B F2 L2 B' F
91.	21.70+	B2 F2 L R F' U' R' D U' B' L' F' D' L2 D2 U R B' R2 B2 D U2 L R U
92.	16.98	L R2 F' R2 D U' F D2 R2 F' R' B U B2 F D' R2 B' L' D' B' U B' F R'
93.	14.68	F2 R2 B' F U2 B F2 U B' F R2 U' L D' U L' D L' R' D U2 R' U' R' B2
94.	16.46	B R2 D2 L R' U R2 D2 F' D' U2 L' R2 D2 F' R F' D2 U' B' L2 D' B2 L2 R2
95.	13.12	F L D2 U' F L R D' L' F U' L' D' B2 U2 L B' D' U L' B F' D U F
96.	17.50	U L F2 L' R' U2 B L2 D2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B' F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R' B F L2 R'
97.	14.36	D F' L R F2 L R B2 F R' B2 F L R D U2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B F
98.	14.50	L2 R2 D B' F2 L' R2 U' B2 D' U B' F U B2 F D2 L R' F L R F R' D'
99.	17.27	R2 B D2 U2 L' F2 U' B' F2 L2 R B' F D' U' B2 F' U' B F2 D F2 R' B2 F
100.	14.39	B D B L U' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R' D' L2 D2 R D2 U2 B R' B2 L B' F' R' F


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 21, 2009)

I finished stickering my gigaminx!  

Did you know...
-It looks awesome?
-It doesn't turn awesome(ly?)?
-Solving it is a pain?
-Double layers turn way better than single layers?
-It's gigantic?
-It needs more stickers than a 7x7?
-Assembling it took over 1.5 hours?
EDIT: -My first solve was 29:18.00?


----------



## phases (Sep 21, 2009)

Timed myself some today. FINALLY got a ra5 and ra12 under a minute for first time, and a new pb. Ever since I started my first major goal (besides solving it ) was to average under a minute. Course I should probably average my averages and get THAT under a minute before I start calling myself a sub-1 solver, but still good news 

ra5 53.74
ra12 58.98
pb: 45.23


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 21, 2009)

PB avg of 12 - 19.53 seconds (previous best 19.69)

Statistics for 09-21-2009 15:10:24

Average: 19.53
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 15.79
Worst Time: 30.82
Individual Times:
1. 19.84	D2 U B F2 R' F L R' D U L2 U L F L2 U' B2 R' F2 D B' F' D' U2 L
2. 23.74	U B F2 D U' B' D' U L U2 L2 D U' B' F2 D' L2 B' U2 L2 U B2 F' L U'
3. 21.02	U' R' B F U L R' F D R' U B' F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B U' B' U' R2 B F L2
4. 16.72	D U' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' R F2 D2 U B F2 L D U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B'
5. 21.19	L' R2 F' R' F L2 U' L B R B' F2 D' L D2 L2 U F' L F' L R2 F R' B2
6. 17.60	F L' R' B' D' U' L' R' U' L' R2 D2 U2 R' D U B' D' B' R2 F2 L B2 F R
7. 18.78	B2 F D' R' D' L2 B' F' L B' F2 D2 U2 B L2 R B' L2 B L2 R F' D' U2 R2
8. 19.57	L2 R D2 B D' B2 U2 L F' D F' L2 F D2 U2 F' D2 B' F D' U' F2 D2 U' R'
9. 19.39	L B' L' R2 F2 R2 D B' L' F' D F2 L' R2 B D F L R2 B F' L' R B2 F
10. 17.41	B2 D' R' D L' R2 D U B F' R2 D L' R2 B' F' D' L F' L2 R2 U R' F L'
11. (15.79) F2 U2 B F' R B' F2 D' U' F D' U2 F D' F L' B F' L' R2 B' F' R2 D F2
12. (30.12) L2 U' L R2 B2 F D' U B F' L2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 L' R' U' B' L'


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 21, 2009)

My secret to petrus; a great nights sleep...and by a great nights sleep, I mean 20 hours of Nyquil induced sleep.

15.88, *14.84, 13.91, 13.44, 15.21, 13.87, 14.89, 17.98, 16.91, 15.19, 14.60, 16.11, 15.74*, 14.93, 14.14

best avg12: 15.13

"I'm not after Erik, I'm after *ERIK*"


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 21, 2009)

Megaminx average of 5: 1:11.73

Megaminx single: 1:01.58

1:06.92, 1:19.36, 1:01.58, 1:11.35, 1:16.91

1:16 is probably my normal average 

1:01.58 was crazy. 5-cycle corners! with a 3 cycle it could've been sub 1.

Haha! Today, my sister taught me how to do the 'Hoedown Throwdown' dance (Hannah Montana  ) and I was talking to Oskar Åsbrink och skype. After the 1:19 I told him. I'll do the Hoedown Throwdown dance once and then hope that I'll get faster solves. So I did it and BAM! 1:01 

Might be my warm-up at worlds  haha!


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2009)

Holy crap, 1:41.21 megaminx! star was easy, f2l was fast, f3l was very easy, LL was anti-sune, then just a 3 cycle EP. Pretty lucky! 
Next thing I buy is a mefferts, this QJ is so bad it hurts.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2009)

Rowan is practicing like I told him too


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 22, 2009)

SUB 15 SOLVE!! finally (LUCKY)

14.38
B2 F2 L' R B' F D2 L D' L' R D2 L' R2 F' R' B F2 L B2 F D2 U2 L' F


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been practicing computer clock lately. And it's really fun 

best avg12: (10.618), 15.055, (20.199), 18.911, 14.164, 18.985, 13.141, 15.041, 18.591, 11.838, 13.906, 14.093 = 15.3725

best time: 10.618

I'll probably continue into an average of 50 just for kicks


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 22, 2009)

42.91 OH single

EDIT:
Average: 50.77
Standard Deviation: 3.74
Best Time: 42.91
Worst Time: 1:04.98
Individual Times:
1.	(1:04.98)	
2.	(42.91)	
3.	53.59	
4.	53.24	
5.	45.48	

Me wants sub-50, lets see if rolling will do that.
EDIT: 42.30 single, still gonna roll some more

EDIT2:
YAY!Average: 49.82
Standard Deviation: 3.24
Best Time: 42.30
Worst Time: 54.36
Individual Times:
1.	53.24	
2.	45.48	
3.	(54.36)	
4.	(42.30)	
5.	50.75


----------



## qqwref (Sep 22, 2009)

I did a sub-2 single on every PLL. (Names are my own, based on how the alg looks or is executed.) I used the keyboard to time it.

1.93[E], 1.59[T], 1.97[Rr], 1.66[H], 1.80[Z], 1.93[Rl], 1.53[Jr], 1.88[Jl], 1.86[F], 1.91[Y], 1.97[V], 1.46[Uf], 1.29[Ub], 1.65[Ao], 1.69[Aa], 1.87[Gf], 1.93[Grf], 1.94[Grb], 1.88[Gb], 1.85[Nu], 1.84[Nu']


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 22, 2009)

*3x3 average of 12: 13.49*

12.70, 12.80, 13.05, (10.14), (17.44), 12.67, 14.81, 12.28, 14.07, 14.64, 11.66, 16.23

0.02 better than my old record..

No lucky solves.

Last solve kind of ruined it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 22, 2009)

Finished CLL in 3 days! Accomplishments so far:

PB full step : 1.79
Avg of 5: 6.06
Avg of 12: 7.19


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2009)

I loled really ****ing hard when I got this scramble....

R2 B' U L2 B L' U2 L2 U2 L' R2 F' L2 D R' D2 R F2 R F' R2 D' R L U' 

It's a 3 move 2x2x3, and for me an oll skip. Sadly I was really cold when I got this so I got a 12.14. Second try was 9.something. Should be sub 8 lol.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 22, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I loled really ****ing hard when I got this scramble....
> 
> R2 B' U L2 B L' U2 L2 U2 L' R2 F' L2 D R' D2 R F2 R F' R2 D' R L U'
> 
> It's a 3 move 2x2x3, and for me an oll skip. Sadly I was really cold when I got this so I got a 12.14. Second try was 9.something. Should be sub 8 lol.



Easy scrambles thread?


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > I loled really ****ing hard when I got this scramble....
> ...



Maybe....but who cares.


----------



## blah (Sep 22, 2009)

39.68 PLL time attack. With no warm up, and a POP.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 23, 2009)

0.68, 0.72, 0.71, 0.69, (0.66), 0.71, (DNF), 0.80, 0.71, 0.75, 0.72, 0.69

0.72 average and 0.66 single 

That 0.66 is my second 0.66 ever. The first was set about a minute before .


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> 0.68, 0.72, 0.71, 0.69, (0.66), 0.71, (DNF), 0.80, 0.71, 0.75, 0.72, 0.69
> 
> 0.72 average and 0.66 single
> 
> That 0.66 is my second 0.66 ever. The first was set about a minute before .



now all we need is a competition so you can pwn magic and grab some WRs.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 23, 2009)

Yalow said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > lolololol
> ...


You win this round. by a lot

session avg: 3.42 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 3.55

2.73, 2.49, 3.76, 5.93, 2.43, 3.14, 2.70, 4.28, 3.41, 4.06, 3.83, 3.83

Edit: Forgot to mention, I tried the first one or two last night (then gave up out of tiredness ), but I forgot them by now.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 23, 2009)

FIRST NON LUCKY SUB 15 SOLVE!!!

14.34
U B2 F2 D2 U2 B' R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' B' F' R' B L' R2 F2 U L' U2 F R2 B'


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 23, 2009)

W00T, just then i got a new pb av of 5! 12.85!!!! sub-13, yay. (11.10), 13.58, 13.05, (18.87), 11.93. Then, later on, I got a 9.98 NL!!, first NL sub-10! easy x-cross and F2L. U B' U2 B2 L2 B' F' L' R' D F U' B D R U2 F R2 D' F U R2 B' R' F


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 23, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> 0.68, 0.72, 0.71, 0.69, (0.66), 0.71, (DNF), 0.80, 0.71, 0.75, 0.72, 0.69
> 
> 0.72 average and 0.66 single
> 
> That 0.66 is my second 0.66 ever. The first was set about a minute before .



WHAT!?!
Crazy!!!

Well done Patrick!!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

*Nice*



Rubixcubematt said:


> W00T, just then i got a new pb av of 5! 12.85!!!! sub-13, yay. (11.10), 13.58, 13.05, (18.87), 11.93. Then, later on, I got a 9.98 NL!!, first NL sub-10! easy x-cross and F2L. U B' U2 B2 L2 B' F' L' R' D F U' B D R U2 F R2 D' F U R2 B' R' F



Nice! Almost continental record. But the next comp Feliks will get a much better a5 then NZ.


----------



## peterbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Average of 50: 19.89.
First sub-20 average of 50!
Also possibly a PB avg5.

stats:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.89
worst time: 27.27

current avg5: 18.70 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 17.58 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 19.86 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 18.91 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 19.89 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 19.96


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2009)

Practicing OH since its basically the only thing I can do now. (Except for FM and badass crazy fast bld memo  Weston)

17.84, 16.44, 22.08, 26.06, 24.78, 24.81, 28.27, 28.28, 20.39, 21.55, 19.44, 19.25 = 22.45

20.39, 21.55, 19.44, 19.25, 18.24 = 19.69

EDIT: 20.39, 21.55, 19.44, 19.25, 18.24, 21.58, 27.03, 24.81, 22.11, 24.64, 20.66, 25.38, = 21.98


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2009)

Computer pyraminx! I did like 200 solves.

Best average of 5: 3.75
6.02, (8.39), 3.25, 1.97, (1.36)
Best average of 12: 4.88
1.33, 6.36, 4.12, 5.30, 6.12, 5.84, (6.78), 4.42, 3.36, 5.92, 6.05, (1.09)
Best average of 100: 5.51


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 23, 2009)

Mini Type C = best Cube ever!

almost pb of 5:

Average: 15.70
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 13.98
Worst Time: 18.77
Individual Times:
1. 16.81 B U2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 L R B' D2 F D' U' B' F2 L B' L2 R D U2 F' U
2. (13.98) L D' U2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' F' D' U2 B D U' B F L D B2 R' D2
3. 15.36 L2 D U2 B' U' F2 U B2 F' D L2 R' D' L2 B F L B2 F2 L2 F' D R2 D U2
4. (18.77) U R2 B F L B L2 B F2 L' R' B' D B L2 B' F' R' F' L2 B' F' L D2 U
5. 14.94 R' F2 D2 R' U2 L' U F2 R D L2 B F2 U2 L' R U F2 U2 F D F L R2 D2

Aaaand:
Pb avg of 12 by almost 0.5 seconds:

Average: 16.61
Standard Deviation: 1.38
Best Time: 13.98
Worst Time: 19.11
Individual Times:
1.	16.81	B U2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 L R B' D2 F D' U' B' F2 L B' L2 R D U2 F' U
2.	(13.98)	L D' U2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' F' D' U2 B D U' B F L D B2 R' D2
3.	15.36	L2 D U2 B' U' F2 U B2 F' D L2 R' D' L2 B F L B2 F2 L2 F' D R2 D U2
4.	18.77	U R2 B F L B L2 B F2 L' R' B' D B L2 B' F' R' F' L2 B' F' L D2 U
5.	14.94	R' F2 D2 R' U2 L' U F2 R D L2 B F2 U2 L' R U F2 U2 F D F L R2 D2
6.	(19.11)	D2 U2 R D' B' F2 D' U R' D2 U R2 B' F R2 B F U B' F2 R' D2 B2 U' R
7.	16.88	L2 R2 B D2 U R2 B F2 L2 R2 B D' U B2 U' B F' R B2 F' D B F L B2
8.	16.28	U' B F D U2 B' U L2 B' U' B2 F' U2 R B2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' F
9.	14.25	L' R D U2 B' F U' F2 D2 L B F L U2 F U L2 R B F' L R' B F2 R'
10.	18.39	U' B' L2 B U2 F2 L' R' B' L' R D2 B' U' F' L2 R' D' B2 F' L R2 F' R' B2
11.	17.59	B2 F2 D2 U' B' D U L B2 F2 R B2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B R D L U R2 U
12.	16.80	L B L' F' R D U R2 U R2 F D B2 U2 B2 D' U' F' U2 B' F' U2 B D' R2

Was part of an average of 50 which was 17.73.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 23, 2009)

4x4x4 single: 44.22 with PLL parity and last cross edge skip, using my method 

EDIT: 49.27 double parity


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 23, 2009)

@ Yes We Can You are progressing like lightning!


----------



## phases (Sep 23, 2009)

Lots of accomplishments for phases today! 

I loosened my cube by a full turn and a half per screw.. so it is very very loose. So I did 12 solves to see what I thought, it was pretty good! Got more used to a couple algs and practiced all day. I got new:

pb lucky: 42.04
pb non: 48.80
ra5: 50.84
ra12: 57.49

...and also,_ my very first pop!_ (during a scramble) *sniffle* ..I'm growing up!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2009)

Petrus - I need to get better with it for OH so I decided to take an avg with 2H

number of times: 5/5
best time: 17.08
worst time: 22.30

current avg5: 17.73 (σ = 0.74)


----------



## Tortin (Sep 24, 2009)

11.93, (9.10), 13.09, (17.03), 11.63 = 12.22. 

Solves 3-7 for the sunday contest. 9.10 was non-lucky.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 24, 2009)

NEW PB ... 18.25 avg of 5 ....... (old pb was 18.53)

Statistics for 09-23-2009 19:48:34

Average: 18.25
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 16.91
Worst Time: 24.07
Individual Times:
1.(16.91)	D' U2 R' D2 B' F' R U R2 D U' R B F2 D U2 B D' U' L D U2 L2 D' U'
2.(24.07)	B2 U B2 L F' L' R B2 R2 B' R' D2 U' F U2 F' R2 D U L' D R' F2 D R
3. 17.01	B L R D' L' B2 L R D2 R2 B2 F' U' R' F2 L2 D2 F' U B2 F2 R B D' U
4. 17.53	F' L B2 D2 L' R2 B' L' D' U' R2 D B' R2 D2 B D L' R B L' F2 L2 R' B'
5. 20.20	B' F2 D' L' B' F U R F' D' L R B2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 L R D2 B2 F R' D'


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2009)

Computer 4x4:
Best average of 5: 39.96 (σ = 2.35)
36.70, (33.25), 42.17, (47.16), 41.02
Best average of 12: 42.26 (σ = 2.44)
(53.44), 47.70, 41.41, 41.59, 40.28, 39.36, 44.49, 42.09, (37.56), 43.20, 43.30, 39.22


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 24, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Petrus - I need to get better with it for OH so I decided to take an avg with 2H
> 
> number of times: 5/5
> best time: 17.08
> ...



use roux >_> xD


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Computer pyraminx! I did like 200 solves.
> 
> Best average of 5: 3.75
> 6.02, (8.39), 3.25, 1.97, (1.36)
> ...





qqwref said:


> Computer 4x4:
> Best average of 5: 39.96 (σ = 2.35)
> 36.70, (33.25), 42.17, (47.16), 41.02
> Best average of 12: 42.26 (σ = 2.44)
> (53.44), 47.70, 41.41, 41.59, 40.28, 39.36, 44.49, 42.09, (37.56), 43.20, 43.30, 39.22



Wow.
How is that possible?!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 24, 2009)

Decent Average but ridiculously inconsistent.

21.14, 27.15, 26.35, 22.29, 24.73, 31.48, 24.41, (34.82+), 22.99, 24.31, 32.20, (20.63)

= 25.70


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 24, 2009)

I managed to eat 5 chicken bakes today within a 2 hour time frame.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Computer pyraminx! I did like 200 solves.
> ...



Turning fast... and LOTS of practice 

I actuall changed around the way I "hold" the pyraminx recently - I used to pretty much view F and R with L and D only visible through the other faces, but I changed to a view where F, R, and L are equally visible. Recognition is a lot easier that way (especially for the last layer).


----------



## peterbat (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sub-20! Somehow, this is less exciting than my first sub-20 average of 5.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.11
worst time: 28.45

current avg5: 18.65 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 17.29 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 19.30 (σ = 1.99)
best avg12: 18.58 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 19.63 (σ = 2.03)
best avg100: 19.63 (σ = 2.03)

session avg: 19.63 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 19.68


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Decent Average but ridiculously inconsistent.
> 
> 21.14, 27.15, 26.35, 22.29, 24.73, 31.48, 24.41, (34.82+), 22.99, 24.31, 32.20, (20.63)
> 
> = 25.70



Is that OH?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 24, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> @ Yes We Can You are progressing like lightning!



Thanks  I practice alot because I have two competitions in October and one of them is a small, unimportant one called WC 

EDIT:

Average: 16.09
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 13.74
Worst Time: 22.84
Individual Times:
1.	15.39	R2 D' U' R2 F U2 B' U2 L R' B2 L' R' D' U F' D2 U' B2 R2 D2 U R2 B' D
2.	15.77	B' F D2 U2 R' B2 F' L B2 F R2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' B' F' R F D' U' B2 L U2
3.	(22.84)	L' R' D' U' F2 U2 L R2 D2 U' L' R' D' B D2 L2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 U
4.	14.59	B' U' L B' F U' L' R' U B2 F L' D2 R F2 L R U' L B R D' B2 L B2
5.	16.45	B2 L' R2 D2 F2 D B L' R' B2 L' R D' U2 R B2 F' L2 R' U' B' R2 U' B F'
6.	14.48	L' R' F2 D U F2 U2 L' R2 D2 L D' F2 R2 B2 F D L' D2 U' F L B' U F'
7.	16.61	D2 B' F' L2 U L R' D' U L2 B' F' R' B2 F' L R' F L' B' F2 L' R' U' R2
8.	17.86	D B2 U F' L D2 L' R2 U F L R2 B F' D' U' B2 R D L2 F' U2 R2 D' U'
9.	(13.74)	B F L R2 D' B' F' L2 D' U2 B F' L B2 F D U2 B' L2 R' F2 L R' B R2
10.	16.00	R' B' F L' R' B' U2 B' F2 D2 L' R2 F' D L' R U B L B2 D' U F2 U R
11.	17.61	U' B L2 U' R' F2 D' F L' R2 D2 U2 L2 R B' L2 R D U' R2 D U L' R' U'
12.	16.09	B2 F L2 F L' F' D2 U' F' R' D2 L2 R B F L D2 L F' D' B' U' F2 D2 B2


----------



## Kxg (Sep 24, 2009)

Successfully completed my first Roux solve.  Well... It's not entirely roux.. But come on, it took me 15 mins to learn 

My so called roux solve:
Building 1x2x3 on left
Building 1x2x3 on right
Intuitively finishing bottom (matching center with 2 edges)
Orienting LL corners
Permuting LL corners
Orienting LL edges (using two algorithms - OLL28 or OLL57)
Permuting LL edges


----------



## Truncator (Sep 25, 2009)

Statistics for 09-24-2009 18:04:57

Average: 30.66
Standard Deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 28.73
Worst Time: 33.75
Individual Times:
1.	29.26	B2 F' R2 U B2 L' B2 F U2 L2 R B D' U' B2 F' D' B' D F R F D2 U2 B
2.	32.70	F2 U R' F D2 U' B F' D2 L D U' R B2 F' L R B2 D' B2 L' R U2 R F'
3.	(33.75)	F R B' F2 R2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 U B2 F R' B F L' D' F' U2 B D' U2 L' R
4.	(28.73)	R' D' U2 L' R' D2 R' B' L R F U2 L' D F2 L R2 B2 U' B R D B L2 R
5.	30.03	L' B' F' U' B2 F L2 D' U2 R' B D' U2 B' L U' B D2 B' D2 R D' B' D' B


How close can you get? D:<


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2009)

Kxg said:


> My so called roux solve:
> Building 1x2x3 on left
> Building 1x2x3 on right
> *Intuitively finishing bottom (matching center with 2 edges)*
> ...



It's those step that make this a fridrich solve and not Roux. So you can't really say that it's a roux solve at all.

So let me fix that post



Kxg said:


> failed my first Roux solve.  Well... It's not roux.. But come on, i didn't really take the time to learn it properly



Learn some real Roux please 
So many people sway away from bad edges!!!

That is what Roux is about. Reducing to [M,U]. Pfft, OLL and PLL completely make it NOT roux.

Now on topic

9.98 Pyra avg of 5


----------



## Tannorn (Sep 25, 2009)

Did my first ever OH average today

times :
1:06.19, 1:07.84, 1:31.49, 1:14.57, 1:07.99

stats:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:06.19
worst time: 1:31.49

current avg5: 1:10.13 (σ = 3.14)
best avg5: 1:10.13 (σ = 3.14)

session avg: 1:10.13 (σ = 3.14)
session mean: 1:13.62


----------



## Truncator (Sep 25, 2009)

Statistics for 09-24-2009 18:31:56

Average: 29.48
Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 26.94
Worst Time: 35.44+
Individual Times:
1.	(26.94)	F2 D' U F2 L B F' D' B2 F' D U' F2 L2 D' B' F' D' U B' F' L R' B2 F2
2.	31.02	B L2 D' B U' B' F2 R' D' F2 D' F2 D' R D' R' D2 L' B' F' L U' L' B F
3.	27.94	B D2 U' B2 L' R B' D U' B' L2 D2 U2 L' B F2 D' U' F2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 F'
4.	29.48	R2 D U L' R B2 F' L U' F2 L U B F' D' B2 F' D2 U2 B F U2 F D' R2
5.	(35.44+)	B' D R' D2 B' F' D2 B' F L' R2 D2 R' F D U L2 R' U L' R D B' D' R'


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hellllo sub 10!!!

PB single: *6.43* (non-lucky)
PB Avg5: *8.47* - 7.38, (13.34), (6.86), 7.03, 11.00
PB Avg12: *9.53* - 9.54, (11.42), 11.07, (6.43), 10.02, 8.54, 9.14, 11.45, 10.26, 8.47, 8.84, 8.00

.. did I mention it was 2x2?


----------



## Edam (Sep 25, 2009)

I learnt Roux today. My blockbuilding is awful. 
my first ever roux average:

cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:36.65
Standard Deviation: 12.29
Best Time: 1:24.27
Worst Time: 1:56.19
Individual Times:
1.	1:29.11	L' U L2 F' D' U' R B2 F U2 B' U B' F2 L2 R D' U F D B F U2 B L'
2.	1:45.86	L R' B' U F D2 F L R' U2 L2 B F U R F U' B F L R B F U' F'
3.	(1:56.19)	L D' U B' R D U F R2 B2 F L F' L R' F2 D' L2 B2 R D U2 L' R F2
4.	(1:24.27)	D2 U2 L' R' U' L R2 D' U' L2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' U2 F' U' L R' B L D2 R2 B
5.	1:27.81	L' R' F2 U' L U B' D2 B R2 U L B2 L' R D B' F' D' B2 F' D U2 F2 U

same scrambles with fridrich
(21.83), 17.43, 21.21, 17.93, (14.21) = 18.86

--
New Pb Single. 14.21!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > *Intuitively finishing bottom (matching center with 2 edges)*
> ...



I hate it when people say others are not using a certain method method just because it is not exactly the same way they do it. Just because someone is not doing pure Roux does not mean they are doing "a fridrich solve". Would a Fridrich user say that "you can't really say that it's a fridrich solve at all" if another cuber used an xcross, or COLL, or keyhole? Definitely not. Somehow every method that is not 100% pure gets called Fridrich and this is absolutely ridiculous (not to mention totally false). Fridrich is as specific a method as Roux is.

The fact is, what he's using is very similar to Roux, enough so that I'd call it a beginner version. (It's essentially the version I used before I learned the proper way to do L6E, which is harder but more efficient than the <M,U> method of inserting the bottom two edges and then doing ELL.) Look closer - he's not doing "OLL and PLL completely", he's essentially doing DB/DF, CLL, ELL, which is essentially the same as C(M)LL and then the simplified L6E I mentioned. This method still has the two 1x2x3 blocks. You act as if Roux is all about reducing to <M,U> - then my CF method would be Roux, wouldn't it? I place corners, 3 L edges, and 3 R edges, and then do L6E.

If you want to spread Roux and make more people use it, you have to start by being friendly to non-Roux users. If someone is clearly making an effort towards using (or at least learning) Roux you're not going to make them more likely to use the method by chastising him about how he's not using full Roux on his first solve ever. Honey catches more flies than vinegar.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > My so called roux solve:
> ...


Are fixing bad edges on roux completely different or the same as petrus. I now know Pogobat beginners (blah), fridrich, key hole, 4 look ll, petrus, zbf2l and i'm wondering if I should learn roux. I want to be able to solve 3x3 using all different methods, and then make a combination of all that works best for me.


----------



## mande (Sep 25, 2009)

First sub 18 average of 5 and PB single 12.70 (PLL skip)


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 25, 2009)

PB lucky single, 7.22:

L' B2 D' R' F R2 B' L R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B R' U2 B' L2 R B2 F2 U' B

y L D' F' D' R2
y' L' U2 L U' R' U' R
y' R U R'
R' U' R' F R F' U R
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

Intentional x-cross that became an unintentional 2x-cross.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 25, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Hellllo sub 10!!!
> 
> PB single: *6.43* (non-lucky)
> PB Avg5: *8.47* - 7.38, (13.34), (6.86), 7.03, 11.00
> ...



Haha  Nice...


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Decent Average but ridiculously inconsistent.
> ...



I wish it wasn't. >=D


----------



## LNZ (Sep 25, 2009)

New 5x5 time of 7:25. Used a V-Cube 5 for this. Actually of late I'm getting a whole lot better at edge paring now. I now average 8 edge pairs a minute now. It was 5 previously.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 25, 2009)

Haven't done avg12's alot the last couple of days, so I did one now. Turned out pretty good. =)

Statistics for 09-25-2009 15:56:03

Average: 18.20
Standard Deviation: 1.25
Best Time: 16.80
Worst Time: 21.87
Individual Times:
18.39, 17.32, 17.70, 21.60, (21.87), 16.80, 18.02, 18.41, 17.99, 18.48, 17.31, (16.80).

Note the two 16.80's. =)

Best average of 5 was 17.90.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 25, 2009)

I told myself: "Pretend this is a competition."

What happened? Sub-NR average!

Average of 5: 3.64
1. 3.55 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F R 
2. (4.20) R U' R U' F2 R2 U' F R U' 
3. 3.76 U' R' F' R' F2 R2 
4. (3.13) F2 U2 F U' R F R' U R2 
5. 3.60 U F2 R2 U F' R' F2 U2 R


----------



## Kxg (Sep 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I told myself: "Pretend this is a competition."
> 
> What happened? Sub-NR average!
> 
> ...



You just made me realise that every single solve/average is sub-NR for me, lol.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol, what country are you from then?

On topic: 32.10 avg12 for 5x5 centers


----------



## Kxg (Sep 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Lol, what country are you from then?
> 
> On topic: 32.10 avg12 for 5x5 centers



Check the wca page.

(no, it's not my solve there )


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I told myself: "Pretend this is a competition."
> 
> What happened? Sub-NR average!
> 
> ...



Wow, whenever I say that to myself, the same thing happens.


----------



## phases (Sep 25, 2009)

29.88 (lucky) !!

I got to skip EPLL, but nonetheless my previous lucky pb was 42.xx so imagine my surprise! 

Cross went really well, I was on top of my game with F2L, and I didn't have any lockups or hard to do turns so.. yeah.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 25, 2009)

phases said:


> 29.88 (lucky) !!
> 
> I got to skip EPLL, but nonetheless my previous lucky pb was 42.xx so imagine my surprise!
> 
> Cross went really well, I was on top of my game with F2L, and I didn't have any lockups or hard to do turns so.. yeah.



Sorry if I sound like a noob, but EPLL=Edges Permutation of the Last Layer? Right?

If that's correct it wasn't lucky, it was 1 look PLL. =D


----------



## phases (Sep 25, 2009)

Morten said:


> phases said:
> 
> 
> > 29.88 (lucky) !!
> ...




Yeah the edges step I got to skip. But I didn't mean to! So I'll go with lucky 

...I'll tell you what'll be lucky - me being able to get a time like that again!


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 25, 2009)

personal best, 17.49 pll skip. yay


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> If you want to spread Roux and make more people use it, you have to start by being friendly to non-Roux users.



I'm to the point where i don't care about spreading roux anymore. I also don't care about the number of people using it. use if you want, if you don't then whatever. I understand that he's not completely using PLL and OLL, but just the thought of it makes me shrug a bit and not really think of it as roux.

I will be nice to people to make an effort using roux but honestly this is just like all those fridrich/roux hybrids that very few people like (personally I don't). I apologize if I wasn't being nice, I will try to make the effort to be nicer more friendly to beginners. Again, I apologize (I'm in a shit mood)



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Are fixing bad edges on roux completely different or the same as petrus. I now know Pogobat beginners (blah), fridrich, key hole, 4 look ll, petrus, zbf2l and i'm wondering if I should learn roux. I want to be able to solve 3x3 using all different methods, and then make a combination of all that works best for me.



completely different.

Roux EO is in the [M,U], petrus EO is in the [R,U]


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> PB lucky single, 7.22:
> 
> L' B2 D' R' F R2 B' L R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B R' U2 B' L2 R B2 F2 U' B
> 
> ...



ritin' out solushuns- urdoinitrong.

2xcross= y *L'* D' F' D' R2


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 25, 2009)

3x3 Average of 100: *13.75
*
best time: 9.20
worst time: 17.54

Best average of 12: 12.77

No skips. 

9.20 non-lucky


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 25, 2009)

Aaggh! I was doing some computer clock and I got a 9.3xx average of 12 and a 6.xxx SUPER lucky single! But then I closed out of the simulator so I don't know my exact times. 

EDIT: I just did some more solves and got a 6.5874 single and this:

10.593, 10.544, 8.827, (6.574), 9.545, 8.073, 9.354, (12.401), 8.245, 9.467, 8.628, 8.230 = 9.1506!


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 26, 2009)

Had my first sub 20 solve yesterday night! Wierd because all my other solves were horrible and I was having an off time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 26, 2009)

lol no parities...
Average of 12: 14.89

10.12, 13.61, (30.29), 12.31, 15.45, 12.80, 17.95, 18.23, (7.73), 17.96, 12.38, 18.04



Spoiler



1. 10.12 (3,-1) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (1,-2) / (-3,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) /
2. 13.61 (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,-5) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (-5,0) / (-3,-4) / (3,6) / (4,0) / (-2,-1) / (6,-3) / (-1,4) /
3. (30.29) (6,5) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (6,2) / (4,1) / (6,2) / (-3,-4) / (-5,-2) /
4. 12.31 (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,-2) / (-2,-2) / (4,4) / (5,6) / (6,0) / (-5,-3) / (-2,3) / (2,6) / (2,0) / (0,-4) 
5. 15.45 (-3,5) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (-5,-3) / (3,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,3) / (0,2) /
6. 12.80 (4,-4) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (2,2) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (6,5) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (6,2) /
7. 17.95 (1,0) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (2,4) / (-4,6) / (4,-2) / (-2,5) / (3,0) / (4,6) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) 
8. 18.23 (-2,-1) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (0,2) / (2,-5) / (-3,-1) /
9. (7.73) (-5,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,-4) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,1) / (-4,-4) / (4,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (6,-3) /
10. 17.96 (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (-2,4) / (2,-4) / (-4,-4) / (6,-1) / (3,-5) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-4) 
11. 12.38 (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (5,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2) / (3,-2) / (-5,-2) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) /
12. 18.04 (6,2) / (-5,-5) / (2,2) / (-3,1) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (2,0) / (3,3) / (5,-2) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (-4,2) /


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 26, 2009)

35.11 OH single

WAY too easy, so I shouldn't really count it, but not lucky.

EDIT:

Average:

Average: 44.85
Standard Deviation: 4.26
Best Time: 35.11
Worst Time: 52.95
Individual Times:
1.	(35.11)	D' L2 U2 B' R' D2 F' D B' F R' B' L R' U' L2 U R B F' D2 U' B' F R
2.	(52.95)	R U F2 U R2 U2 L' R' B2 D2 F2 D U L B' D2 U2 L R' D' U2 B' L' R2 F
3.	43.58	B' L2 D2 U2 R F' U B F D B F' D2 L R' U' F2 U2 B2 F' L' R' B D' U'
4.	40.38	R' F D2 U2 B2 D' B D B' D U' B F' D U2 B D' U2 R' D B2 F' D L R2
5.	50.59	D' F L' U B F' D' U2 B F2 L2 R' U B2 D U B2 L' B' D2 U F2 L2 D' U

Alot of improvement for about 1-2 solves of practice.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 26, 2009)

Average: 4:24.66
Standard Deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 4:00.36
Worst Time: 4:28.57
Individual Times:
1. 4:24.42	
2. (4:28.57)	
3. 4:22.24	
4. 4:27.33	
5. (4:00.36)	

Meh 5x5, but it's only my second average taken. I was mad about the 4:00.36.


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 26, 2009)

times (reset):
14.51, 19.87, 9.94, 12.66, 12.71

stats:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 9.94
worst time: 19.87

current avg5: 13.29 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 13.29 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 13.29 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 13.94

YES!! My first sub 14  out of no where. 9.94 LL skip  (FIRST EVER!! Took me more than a second to keep the cube down) I like the qq timer.

Scramble of LL skip
R F B2 U' L' B' U2 D2 R L2 U F' D B2 R L U' L B2 U' F' U2 F' L' R


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 26, 2009)

Session average: 4.37


Spoiler



1. 5.29 R' U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U R' 
2. 4.31 R F2 R F2 U' F2 U' F U' 
3. (7.00) F U F' U F R2 F R U2 
4. 4.43 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 
5. 5.76 U' R F2 R F' U F' U2 
6. 4.68 R F' R U' F2 R U 
7. 3.85 R' U' F U2 R' U2 R U2 
8. 5.82 F R F' U2 R U2 R F R2 U' 
9. 3.20 F U R' U R' F' U F2 
10. 4.35 U2 R F2 R2 U' R' F R' F 
11. 3.91 R' U' F R' F2 R2 U2 R' 
12. 3.15 U R U F' U F' U' R2 U' 
13. 4.23 R' U F R F R' U R2 
14. 3.82 U' R' F2 R U' R F2 R' 
15. 6.39 F' R' U F R2 F R2 U' 
16. 6.06 U F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' F U' 
17. 4.67 R F2 R2 U' R' U R' F' U' 
18. 3.93 U F2 U R F2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
19. 3.89 U' F' U' R' F2 U R' F' R2 
20. 4.35 U2 F2 U F2 U' R F' 
21. 4.28 U' F2 U R2 F' R' U' R' 
22. 5.23 R F U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F 
23. 4.46 R U' F U2 F' R U' F R2 
24. 3.49 U2 F2 U R' U F' R2 F' 
25. 3.51 R U' F U' R2 F' R' U2 
26. 3.26 F2 U F2 R2 U R F2 U' 
27. 5.21 F2 R2 F' U R2 U' R' U2 R' 
28. 3.94 R' U F' R2 F R' U' R2 U2 
29. 6.48 U' F R' F U R' U' R2 
30. (2.35) F R F R U2 F R' U' 
31. 4.28 U R' F2 U F' U R' F 
32. 3.31 U R U2 F2 R2 F' R' F U2 
33. 3.92 R F' R2 U2 F' U R F' R' 
34. 4.09 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R F R2 
35. 4.41 F U' F' R2 U F2 U R2 U' 
36. 3.64 U R F R2 U F2 U' R2 U' 
37. 5.64 F' R U F2 R' U' F R2 U2 
38. 3.34 F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' F U 
39. 4.00 U R F2 R' F U' R' U' R2 U' 
40. 3.33 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U' 
41. 4.62 U F2 U2 F' R' U2 R U2 
42. 4.23 F U R2 F U' F U2 F' R2 U 
43. 5.56 U' F2 U R2 F' U F R' 
44. 3.83 F2 R2 F' U R F' U F' R2 
45. 4.77 F' R F2 R F2 U' R2 U R' 
46. 4.31 F' R U' R F2 R' U' R2 U' 
47. 5.63 U F' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' 
48. 3.51 R' F R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F' 
49. 4.35 R U R' U F' U R2 F2 R' 
50. 2.89 F2 R F R' F2 U R U2 F' R'


Non-lucky 2.35: F R F R U2 F R' U'

EDIT: 1:31.88 5x5 single!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 26, 2009)

3x3 average of 12: 13.45

14.14, 12.27, 10.77, 10.78, 14.37, 14.19, 13.64, 19.09, 11.58, 13.14, 15.24, 15.16


----------



## Shortey (Sep 26, 2009)

*3x3:*

Sub 18 average of 12: 17.68

Statistics for 09-26-2009 19:02:59

Average: 17.68
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 14.56
Worst Time: 23.22
Individual Times:
1.	17.07	L D' L D' U' L2 U2 F' L2 B2 F2 L R B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' L F2 U2 B F' R2
2.	18.39	D U B2 F2 R' B2 D2 U' F D L2 U' B L' D B2 F' L' D U L' F2 L R B
3.	20.36	L2 R B D2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R U' L' D L2 R D2 U L2 D U R' D U' F R
4.	16.77	B' L F2 R' F U F R2 D U2 L U2 F2 U2 R' D U2 R2 U2 R D L' U2 L' R2
5.	18.28	B' L2 B' D2 U B' F D2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D L' B' F U2 F' D2 U2
6.	17.93	R U F L2 D2 L2 R U B L' R B2 D B F D2 U2 B F2 R B' F' D U2 F2
7.	17.69	D2 L D L' B2 L' R2 U2 B' F2 R D U' F2 L' U' B R B' R B2 L' R' B2 L2
8.	15.44	D2 R U2 L' F D B' R F U' L' D2 U L' D' L R F R D2 B' L R D U2
9.	17.06	B' F D U' B' U' R2 D2 B' F2 L2 B2 U2 B' F U2 F D U F U' B2 L' R D2
10.	(23.22)	B D U2 R' B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 B L' R' D' L' F' U' B2 F L B F U
11.	17.80	U2 B U B' R2 U' F R2 U B F2 L' R' U B2 F' R' B2 D' U L2 D2 U2 F2 R'
12.	(14.56)	B F' D2 B F2 L R U' R2 U' B' D' B2 L' U' L2 B' U' L U2 L2 U' R D F'

And Sub 17 average of 5: 16.77
Statistics for 09-26-2009 19:04:05

Average: 16.77
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 14.56
Worst Time: 23.22
Individual Times:
1.	15.44	D2 R U2 L' F D B' R F U' L' D2 U L' D' L R F R D2 B' L R D U2
2.	17.06	B' F D U' B' U' R2 D2 B' F2 L2 B2 U2 B' F U2 F D U F U' B2 L' R D2
3.	(23.22)	B D U2 R' B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 B L' R' D' L' F' U' B2 F L B F U
4.	17.80	U2 B U B' R2 U' F R2 U B F2 L' R' U B2 F' R' B2 D' U L2 D2 U2 F2 R'
5.	(14.56)	B F' D2 B F2 L R U' R2 U' B' D' B2 L' U' L2 B' U' L U2 L2 U' R D F'


----------



## Truncator (Sep 26, 2009)

Average: 26.01
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 23.59
Worst Time: 27.31
Individual Times:
1.	24.77	B' L2 D L' R2 U2 B2 F' U2 R D B' R U2 F L2 R B2 F' L' B2 L R' B F
2.	(27.31)	B R' B' L' B' R F' D' B' U F R B' F2 R' D' F' L' R F2 D2 B' D' B R'
3.	(23.59)	D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U L' B L' U' B2 D' L2 R2 B F' L' B' R D' L' F2 U' F2 R2
4.	26.75	D' U F D' U' B D U' B2 F' U2 R2 D U L D2 U B' F R' U' B L R' B'
5.	26.52+	L2 D' B F U' R' F L2 R U' L B F' U L' R2 U' B D' U' B U' L2 F2 D'

Amazing for me!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 26, 2009)

NON LUCKY PB!!!!
13.91
U B' F L R2 D U2 R D U2 R2 F' R' B' F' D' U B2 D' U B L R2 B R2


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 27, 2009)

New PB RA12

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.43
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 15.01
Worst Time: 20.85
Individual Times:
1.	17.94	U' L' R' B' U' R' B' F D B F R' D U' F' L R' B' R' B F D B' D2 F
2.	15.59	U' L' B2 U F' D2 B' F' D U B2 D' B' U L2 R' B' F L B2 L2 D U2 R B
3.	15.01	B' L2 R2 D' R D' U2 L2 U F2 L' R2 B2 R D B F2 R' U2 R' D' B' L U2 F
4. 20.85 L' R' D L2 B' L R B' U2 L R2 F2 U' F2 L R2 B D L' R2 U2 B' D' U' B'
5.	17.32	U' F2 D' U L2 R2 F' L2 D B' F' L2 R' D L R D' L' D2 U' B2 U' R2 U R2
6.	16.34	D2 B' D L2 R2 F2 L F2 D U2 L' F D F2 U2 B' L' R D2 R' B2 L R' U2 F2
7.	19.06	L2 R F2 D' U F U B F R F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B' D2 B' F' D U2 R B2 F2 D2
8.	18.80	L2 U F' R2 F' D U2 L' B R F2 D U2 B D2 B' F2 D2 B L2 R B2 U2 B F
9.	18.05	L D2 L R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U L F2 U' L' R' U' L2 R2 U' L' D2 L2 U' L' R2
10.	16.40	B D U' L2 R' F2 R U2 R B D' U B F2 R2 B2 R D' R D' L D2 U2 F' L'
11.	16.57	L' D2 U' B' R D' B2 F' L' R2 D2 U L' F2 L' B2 F' D' U' L B' F' D2 U R
12.	17.17	D U' B U' B' D B2 F D' U F' D' U L' B2 L D2 U L R' F R D2 U2 L


----------



## Truncator (Sep 27, 2009)

Average: 2:12.13
Standard Deviation: 4.36
Best Time: 2:03.22
Worst Time: 2:23.28
Individual Times:
1.	2:15.94	L B L U B2 F' L' B2 F' D Uw U Fw2 F L' Rw B' U Fw Rw D Uw U' B D' R B' F L2 Rw2 R' D B2 Fw R2 U R2 D Uw2 Rw'
2.	(2:03.22)	F2 U2 Fw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw R B R2 Uw Fw L2 Rw D F' D2 Rw B D R B2 Uw' Fw' F2 Rw' Fw Rw' B' Fw' F2 Rw U Fw' L2 Fw R2
3.	2:14.41	Uw' L' B' Rw F2 U' Fw2 F L Rw' R2 Fw' F2 L B2 F D L2 Rw R D' Uw2 B2 L Rw R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' D' U2 L B F2 R2 Fw' Uw2 R' Uw'
4.	(2:23.28)	L' R B2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw' R Uw L R' Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw U L Rw' R' Uw2 U B' U2 Fw2 L2 F' L Rw R' Fw U' B2 Fw2 Rw U2 F' U' Rw Fw Uw2
5.	2:06.03	Fw2 Rw2 U Rw R' B' Fw' F' L' Rw' R2 Fw' D' U L2 R' B' R' B' D2 R' F2 L R B Fw' F' L Fw L B Fw L U Fw2 L2 Rw Uw2 Fw' R

I would have two sub-2 4x4 times with this, but stupid OLL parity had to show up.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet. 

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:13.91
worst time: 1:37.47

current mean of 3: 1:18.61 (σ = 5.34)
best mean of 3: 1:18.61 (σ = 5.34)

current avg5: 1:22.33 (σ = 4.60)
best avg5: 1:22.33 (σ = 4.60)

Megaminx.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 27, 2009)

7x7 single, 5:55.55

I couldnt speak for a minute. 5:55.55...........xD


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sandbest said:


> I accomplished my first pop today, on my store bought cube (it's my only cube).



Nice sarcasm. But post here for real accomplishments please.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 27, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> Sandbest said:
> 
> 
> > I accomplished my first pop today, on my store bought cube (it's my only cube).
> ...



Why? You didn't just post an accomplishment.

My accomplishment is that I learned about 3 OLLS, and switched my headlights and dead guy algs to be good (finally). I have gotten sub-2 singles on both of the algs, which I could accomplish only after months of practice with the old algs.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 27, 2009)

3x3x3 single

Scramble: F B L' B2 U2 D B D' B2 L D' L2 F B' D2 U L' B2 L2 B' R' D2 B' L2 B'

Cube: White new type A-III (from dealperfect)

Solution:

Cross: x2 R' U' L F' L2' x'
1st pair: R' U R U' R' U' R
2nd pair: U L' U2' L U' L' U L
3rd pair: U' R U' R' L U' L'
4th pair: R U' R' U y L' U' L
OLL: F' L' U L U L' U' L F
PLL: U' L2' U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L'

Move total: 55

Time: 8.02 (not a pb)

Turns per second: 6.86 (pb)

EDIT: 3x3x3 single: 15.64 with roux


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 27, 2009)

Robert, are you left-handed? Or do you just prefer F' L' U L U L' U' L F rather than U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' because you don't need an AUF?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 27, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Robert, are you left-handed? Or do you just prefer F' L' U L U L' U' L F rather than U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' because you don't need an AUF?



Yes, I'm left handed but I use many right handed algorithms too e.g. clockwise A perm: R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Cube: White new type A-III (from dealperfect)



Wow, very nice time + tps 

Are the A-IIIs good? I was thinking of buying one... How does it compare to say, breandan's F or my C?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 27, 2009)

IMO, it's not as good as a new type F atm because I haven't even managed to get a sub-11 average with it yet.

It sorta feels similar to a type C except it's quite light and feels kinda... fragile to me. But it can cut corners quite well, and it's also quite speedy without much lube.

It also locks up sometimes but I haven't played around with the tension, it's definitely not perfect atm.

However, I've only had my new type A-III for about 10 days


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 27, 2009)

3x3 average of 100: 13.00
I will do another one today.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 27, 2009)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.76
worst time: 18.85
RA12: 17.47

16.16
18.85
18.42
17.33
17.04
17.46
13.76
18.69
18.69(same times in a row. not a typo.)
15.61
18.40
16.93

First RA12 with no 20's. Or 19's.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.03
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 13.33
Worst Time: 20.15
Individual Times:
1.	16.77	B2 F2 L2 R' B F' L2 U R B' F U F D2 U' B L R2 B2 F2 D2 U L' D2 U'
2.	17.80	L R2 B2 F L R2 F L' U2 L' B D' B F L2 R2 B' F2 D' U' B2 F2 L' D U
3.	17.81	D2 F L2 R' U B2 U B2 R' U' B' F' D R' D2 B F' L2 B2 F D' B' D U2 F
4.	20.15	L2 B F2 L B' F' R2 D2 L2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 L D U' F' D B F2 L R' D U2
5.	15.01	B2 U' B2 R' B R' U2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 B' L R B F2 R' D' L R2 F' R B F
6.	15.48	L2 U B' F2 L2 R' U L2 R' D2 R' D U R2 B L' R2 U' B L' R' U' L' R U'
7.	16.47	F D2 U' B' D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 R' F2 L2 R B F L R' B' U2 L2
8. 19.12 F2 D U2 R2 D2 U' L2 B' D2 U2 B R' F R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' R D2 U R' U F2
9.	13.33	D U' L2 B2 R' D' U R2 B' F' U' F2 L' R' U F' U2 B' F2 L2 B2 F' L' U' B'
10.	15.80	L2 R2 F2 D' U' B U L' R2 F' U L2 R' B U' F' L2 U2 L' R D2 L2 R' D B
11.	18.92	D' L' D B' F2 U' R2 U2 F' D2 B D' F U' B L R' F' D' B' F' L R U' F
12.	17.12	F' L2 U' F2 D' U2 B' F' L' D' U B2 L U' L U F2 U2 F D' U' B' U' B2 D2

PB RA12


----------



## Shortey (Sep 27, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Cubes Solved: 12/12
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 17.03
> Standard Deviation: 1.91
> ...



**** dude. You're improving like crazy. =D


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 27, 2009)

YES!!

Finally sub-15:

Average: 14.85
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 12.94
Worst Time: 17.78
Individual Times:
1. 14.33 D L R2 B' D2 U' L B F D' L R2 D L R2 B' D' R' B2 F D2 U B F' D2
2. 13.52 D2 F' D2 L D2 U B' F2 U2 L' F L2 D' U' L R2 B2 F' L' R F2 D' U B2 F'
3. 16.70 D2 L' F R2 U B2 F' D U R D U R' U' B2 F L2 B' D L D2 U L R' U2
4. (12.94) L' F2 U F' U L R2 U' F' R D2 U B' F2 D' U2 R2 B' F U B' D2 U' L' U
5. (17.78) L2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' R2 D L' U R2 B F' L' R D F' D' B2 F' L' D2 U' R2


Also new PB avg12:

Average: 15.88
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 12.94
Worst Time: 19.08+
Individual Times:
1. 16.25 R' D U B2 L' B' F L2 U L2 B D L2 U L R' B' D' U2 F2 L R2 F L R2
2. 15.45 D2 U2 F2 U L' R2 U F' U2 B2 D2 L' B F D' R D2 B L U' R B F' D U
3. 15.12 L' B F2 D2 B' F R D2 U L R U2 L2 R B F2 D2 L2 F D' U' L2 R D' U2
4. 16.58 D' L' B' D' U L2 D2 L R' D' U L2 B2 F' L D2 U B' F D' U F' U' L R
5. (19.08+) R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' F' L2 B' D U2 L R2 D U F2 U L2 R' B' L' B F2 D2 U2
6. 14.33 D L R2 B' D2 U' L B F D' L R2 D L R2 B' D' R' B2 F D2 U B F' D2
7. 13.52 D2 F' D2 L D2 U B' F2 U2 L' F L2 D' U' L R2 B2 F' L' R F2 D' U B2 F'
8. 16.70 D2 L' F R2 U B2 F' D U R D U R' U' B2 F L2 B' D L D2 U L R' U2
9. (12.94) L' F2 U F' U L R2 U' F' R D2 U B' F2 D' U2 R2 B' F U B' D2 U' L' U
10. 17.78 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' R2 D L' U R2 B F' L' R D F' D' B2 F' L' D2 U' R2
11. 16.89 D' R' D U2 L2 R' B2 L' R F D' U' L' B D2 R2 B2 U2 L R D' U2 L R' F
12. 16.17 B L R' U2 L R' U' R' B L D' U2 L2 B2 F L2 R' U2 L2 F L' D U2 B2 F2

Finally sub-16


----------



## phases (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm FINALLY getting most my solves under a minute. In the 50's. I still get some over, and some really bad onces even hit the 1:1x and 1:2x's but.. I can *almost* consider myself a sub1 solver. 

/me keeps practicing.



Spitfire97 said:


> Sandbest said:
> 
> 
> > I accomplished my first pop today, on my store bought cube (it's my only cube).
> ...




Some might call your first pop a milestone. Moving fast enough finally to pop a cube. I know I considered mine one, I nearly dropped a tear! *sniffle*.

Seriously though. You tell 'em, big guy. We don't wanna go wasting your valuable time. You know, since that's what you come here for with your spare minutes each day, to see how everyone is improving.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 27, 2009)

2-5 relay in 2:36.06 

Double Martini on 4x4 too!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG Finally got a sub 20 avg, and a sub 15!!!! 
times: 13.83, 18.29, 19.21, 19.55, 21.01
On 13.83 4 move cross, easy f2l, best oll ever (H-pattern) and pll skip! yes!!!


----------



## Edam (Sep 27, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.96
Standard Deviation: 2.02
Best Time: 14.33
Worst Time: 23.60

sub20


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2009)

10.65, 11.95, 12.41, 11.39, 14.07
*11.91 average*. 
Sub 12! xD

Edit:

Failed on a few of the following solves though.
10.65, 11.95, 12.41, 11.39, 14.07, 15.43, 15.00, 12.27, 12.09, 13.89, 15.83, 11.69

Even with two counting 15s, 13.02 average of 12.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 27, 2009)

Statistics for 09-27-2009 15:03:43

Average: 29.40
Standard Deviation: 3.20
Best Time: 19.86
Worst Time: 35.06
Individual Times:
1.	21.75	
2.	33.88	
3.	(19.86)
4.	30.28	
5.	28.05	
6.	28.31	D2 U' L' R' D L' R U2 B' F R2 D U2 R2 B U2 R D' U' B2 R2 B F2 D U
7.	31.53	B' D2 B L2 D' L' F' U2 R B2 D' U B2 F R' U2 B F D B2 F2 L R U B2
8.	29.50	L2 R' B2 F D2 U' R2 F D U' F2 L' B2 L R F' L' B2 R2 F U2 B' R2 D L
9.	30.78	F D B D U' L' R' D2 U R B2 L B L R' B2 F' U F U L2 R D2 L2 R2
10.	27.45	U R D2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' D U2 F L2 R' U' B2 L' B' U B' L' R' U' F' R2 D2
11.	32.52	U2 L2 D L R' D2 U B' F L D2 B2 D U' L F2 D2 L' R' U' F L' U L' B
12.	(35.06)	B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B' D L2 R2 B R F' D R' D U' L2 D B' U2 L R' D' U2 B2

19.86 is a non-lucky PB. Too bad it was an N perm  I do not know what happened to the first scrambles.


4x4:

Average: 1:57.74
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 1:52.56
Worst Time: 2:16.95
Individual Times:
1.	(1:52.56)	F' D F' D Fw2 U' L' Rw R' B F' Rw2 B F2 U2 Fw D Fw' Rw R2 F' Uw U' L D2 L2 R' U Rw2 B2 Fw R2 Uw2 R' U L D R' Uw2 U2
2.	(2:16.95)	D B R Uw' L D Uw2 R' Uw' L Rw B2 Fw' F L Uw L R2 B Fw L Rw R2 F Rw' R Uw L2 Rw R' D U2 B D2 L Uw2 U' Rw B' L2
3.	1:56.19	D2 U Fw R Uw U L D L' Rw2 R B Fw Rw2 R' D' Uw L' Rw R2 D L2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' Rw B2 L R Fw R' F2 Uw B2 Uw2 F2 Uw B2 R2
4.	1:59.16	F Rw R D Uw U' F D' R2 U R2 U' Rw B Uw' U' L' Rw D L2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 Fw' F2 L' B Uw' L2 Rw U Rw B2 R' D' Uw2 Rw2 R2	
5.	1:57.86	R F L Rw B2 Fw U' L' Fw D' Uw' B' D B D' Uw2 U' Rw B2 U Rw2 D2 B D Uw' U Fw L Rw' R Uw' Rw' R2 Fw2 L F Rw' D U2 Rw2

I had both parities on solve four. I had never gotten a sub-2 single before this average


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2009)

Truncator said:


> I had both parities on solve four. I had never gotten a sub-2 single before this average



lol Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2009)

8:22 on (simulated) Gigaminx. I had a CP skip but that almost doesn't even count as lucky for a puzzle this long (it's like 10 seconds saved). I used the offline .exe version, so you won't see it on the website's highscore list. (Also had an 8:41 non"lucky". Gonna do a few more tries.)

EDIT: (8:41) 8:22 8:29 8:13 (*8:06*) => 8:21.3 avg5
Sub-8 is possible but that's enough solves for today


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 28, 2009)

Morten said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes Solved: 12/12
> ...



I ended my haitus in mid July, I suppose. I started learning full OLL around end July/start of August. Here's my averages I've tracked.

RA12

19.36 8/01
19.12 8/22
18.81 8/23
18.48 8/29
18.26 9/7
17.75 9/12
17.66 9/19
17.09 9/27

The first RA12 was my first sub-20 RA12.
I think I could say from 19.98(I had a RA12 19.98 8/03; 19.36 was in my favor quite a bit) to 17.09(almost 3 second difference) in two months is pretty good.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 28, 2009)

3x3 OH:

Statistics for 09-28-2009 13:45:35

Average: 32.80
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 29.09
Worst Time: 37.97
Individual Times:
1.	34.90	R2 B F2 D2 U' L2 R B2 F' R' D' U F L2 B F L' B' F2 D' U' R B' R B2
2.	(29.09)	F' R B' R' D' F' D U2 L R B' F' R B2 R2 D L' B' U' L2 B' D2 L B2 F2
3.	(37.97)	B' U L2 D' B' U2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R D2 L B F D U2 F' U L2 R' F2 L B2
4.	32.66	D U B L' B2 F D R' B' F' U2 F2 U' B2 F L F' R' B U' L R F2 L2 R2
5.	30.83	L2 R' B' F2 U' F' U R2 F' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 B' F D2 U2 L R' B F L2 R' U2

Freekin' good SD for me aswell.

EDIT:

OMG! 23.38 One-Handed. Anti-Sune+PLL Skip. =D


----------



## Kxg (Sep 28, 2009)

After 10 mins of practice managed to sub-30 fifteen puzzle.  

28.05 no skips.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 28, 2009)

3x3 feet..
Offical WCA scrambles. times are by my head.. stackmat.

best times:
2:03
2:11
2:23
2:29
2:31
2:35
2:45
2:55

So yeah.. they were actually all times but in wrong line. The 2:55 was first and 2:23 last..

but that's crazy.. look at my WCA feet times.. I really haven't practised in a while..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 28, 2009)

(3.66), 2.40, 3.36, 3.40, (2.03) = 3.05 = sub-WR!  All non-lucky.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 28, 2009)

First sub-25 average of 12 on 3x3 > 

Average: 24.72
Standard Deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 22.00
Worst Time: 29.66
Individual Times: 26.53 , 27.02, 22.61, 22.19, (22.00), 23.72, 22.93, 26.47 , 25.05, 25.15, (29.66), 25.50

it also contained this rolling average of 5 >

Average: 22.58
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 22.00
Worst Time: 23.72
Individual Times: 22.61, 22.19, (22.00), (23.72), 22.93


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 28, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1168



After coming really close too many times my first sub-20 was a 19.xx PLL skip, then a few solves later I got this!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 28, 2009)

Crazy day for 3x3..

Okay.. My PB non-rolling avg 12 was 13.45 before today.

This afternoon I beat that non-rolling average with a *13.15* average of 12.

Then I kept going and got a *12.89* average of 50!!?!?! :confused:

Crazy right?

It was going so good that I couldn't stop, so I continued and did an average of 100. The last few solves I could barely keep my eyes open because I was so tired, so the *average of 100 was 13.19*, which is still amazing for me!

Here's the stats for the average of 100:

number of times: 100/100
best time: *9.15*
worst time: *19.66*

Best avg 5: *11.05*

Best avg 12: *12.08*

Avg100: *13.19*

I had this many of each time:

*9:* 5
*10:* 8
*11:* 7 
*12:* 23
*13:* 28
*14:* 15
*15:* 10
*16:* 3
*19:* 1 (pop)


----------



## phases (Sep 28, 2009)

I can *finally* consider myself a sub1 solver! That was my first major goal after originally learning to solve the cube. (well, was to solve under a minute, but reliably I mean). I just did my first session of 100 with CCT and got a session average of 55.47. The second half was much harder. I was tired, kept having brain farts.. etc. 

Anyway, if you care:



Spoiler



Statistics for 09-28-2009 15:56:32

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 55.47
Standard Deviation: 8.36
Best Time: 39.03
Worst Time: 1:26.95
Individual Times:
1.	52.72	B2 
2.	52.88	B2 
3.	43.34	F2 
4.	1:03.90
5.	1:15.63	
6.	48.33	
7.	53.83	
8.	59.94
9.	57.34	
10.	59.69	
11.	1:03.61	
12.	42.33
13.	51.67	
14.	47.23
15.	1:08.51
16.	43.76	
17.	56.79
18.	54.73
19.	50.90	
20.	48.76	
21.	50.60
22.	39.03
23.	56.70	
24.	59.24
25.	52.48	
26.	53.18	
27.	54.01	
28.	1:13.56
29.	56.78	
30.	1:06.82
31.	1:20.91	
32.	49.18
33.	55.80
34.	53.08	
35.	1:14.57
36.	1:00.32
37.	1:00.22
38.	54.35
39.	1:01.13
40.	54.17
41.	49.50
42.	49.95
43.	49.71
44.	49.92
45.	44.90	
46.	1:11.22
47.	57.56
48.	1:04.38
49.	52.35
50.	58.88
51.	43.04
52.	54.30
53.	56.08	
54.	58.72	
55.	46.37	
56.	58.03
57.	50.22	
58.	54.04	
59.	47.32
60.	42.94
61.	1:26.95
62.	1:02.60
63.	48.36
64.	53.93
65.	48.91
66.	57.43
67.	1:05.29
68.	46.95	
69.	49.63
70.	47.46
71.	55.46
72.	49.40
73.	52.06
74.	1:07.30
75.	48.28
76.	1:04.71
77.	1:01.74
78.	50.41
79.	1:02.76
80.	57.02	
81.	53.65
82.	56.69	
83.	51.08
84.	54.81
85.	55.42
86.	49.24	
87.	56.27	
88.	1:10.06
89.	1:02.97
90.	59.31
91.	45.21	
92.	58.57	
93.	45.55
94.	50.71	
95.	55.31	
96.	52.23	
97.	46.07
98.	56.48	
99.	54.45
100.	55.06


Current PB Lucky: 29.88
PB non lucky: 40.67
Ra5 47.55
Ra12 50.35


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice job phases! 100 solves must've taken a while, but you are definitely sub1 now  What's your next goal?


----------



## phases (Sep 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Very nice job phases! 100 solves must've taken a while, but you are definitely sub1 now  What's your next goal?



Thanks! 

I did it all day in between tickets at work. My next goal... hmm. MAYBE learn all PLLs, but.. I glanced at that today and that was a bit intimidating so probably to average sub45 next. That'll take awhile I'm sure. Took me 2 months to get here! Heh


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1168
> 
> 
> 
> After coming really close too many times my first sub-20 was a 19.xx PLL skip, then a few solves later I got this!



Noob. I had that when I wasn't even sub-30 on the real cube. 
I would not be surprised if you beat me later this week. It won't be hard for you to sub-12. (I actually had an 11.00, but it was on multiplayer.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1168
> ...



Well considering my best a few days ago was like 37.xx I'd say I'm doing pretty good.

Lulz pyra is so easy:

6.66, 6.69, 6.44, 6.05, 5.80, (4.97), 6.81, 6.90, (10.90), 5.88, 7.30, 6.93 = *6.55*

and 7.11 avg25



Spoiler



Session average: 7.11
1. 6.53 L' U B R L R b'
2. 7.65 B' L' U R' B L' R B' l' r'
3. 9.44 L B R' B L' R' U' l r u
4. 6.78 R U R' U B R' B' r' u
5. 6.83 L B R B' U' R U R r' u'
6. 9.59 L' U R' B' L' B' L' B l r' b' u
7. 7.81 U' B L U R' U' l r b' u'
8. 7.44 U L' U L U B' R l r' b'
9. 7.03 B' R' B' L U' R U' L l' r' u
10. 8.16 U' B' R B' L' U L B l r u
11. 6.66 U L' B' U' R' B R' U B' b
12. 6.69 B' U' L R B L R' r b' u
13. 6.44 L' B' U R U B' R B' r b' u
14. 6.05 B L' U B U B L' l' r' b
15. 5.80 U L' U' R L U' B l' r b' u'
16. (4.97) R' L' U L R U l r b' u'
17. 6.81 U' B' R' U L' U' L' U' l r' u'
18. 6.90 B U' B L' U R L l r'
19. (10.90) U R B' L U' B L' R l b
20. 5.88 L' R' B L' U' b
21. 7.30 B R' B' U' L U' R' l r' b
22. 6.93 B' U B L U L B' r' b'
23. 7.63 L R' U R' B L R' L' l' r
24. 6.90 R' U' B R U' R L' R l r' u
25. 6.31 U L B' U' L U' B R' U' r' b'


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2009)

Not really an accomplishment, but...

15.39[Y], 12.65, 15.23[G], 15.23[N], 15.26[A], 13.91[A], 16.31[A], 14.93[J], 15.19[G], 16.95[R], 15.80[Y], 16.67[N], 13.47[G], 13.45[J], 13.87[G], 15.70[J], 15.29[G], 15.01[G], 12.11

Number of solves: 19/19

Session mean: *14.86*
Best average of 12: *14.94*

Session mean < BA of 12. Doesn't happen everyday, does it?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1168


Don't you usually do cross/F2L on left?


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah my first sub 9 on 7x7, 8:28:xx, I'm so happy and keep practising until get like 5:xx:xx times. One month ago I was like 13-15 avg


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1168
> ...



Yes but the layout doesn't really work well for that, and I was too lazy to change the controls. You'll notice Tomasz also used cross on D for his highscore. I really don't know how Phillip does it.


----------



## peterbat (Sep 29, 2009)

Did my first average, OH. I feel like I have old-man hands when I do OH. Yuck. However, I am happy to see that it was under a minute. With right hand, btw.

Average of 12: 59.98
1. 1:04.34 R2 L D' F' D B D L D B L2 B L2 D U L' U2 D2 B U F2 U' D R L'
2. (41.43) U' L D R D' L F2 B' R D U B D' R2 F' L U2 L U L' F' B D' L D
3. 1:11.28 B' D' R D' L R B' R D L U R B' L' R' D2 B L' B2 D R' D2 B' U2 R'
4. 48.43 D' B' R' U L R2 D' F U2 R' U B' U2 F' B' D2 L F2 U' F2 L' F2 R2 U R2
5. 1:00.45 B2 R F' B2 D' B' U' D F' U' B' D' F U L F' D' B D2 R' U2 D' B2 D F'
6. 55.59 B' L2 F2 B U2 R U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F D R B2 D2 R2 L2 U' B L2 D F' B
7. 1:00.71 R D F2 L D2 F2 U' R D B R L D F' B' L' F' L' B2 D2 F' U R' B D'
8. 50.83 D2 R' F D L R2 B R2 L U L D2 F' R2 F2 L' B' D' B' F2 L U' B F' L'
9. 1:08.85 B2 F' L' R2 B2 R' B' D U' F B U' B' D2 L D' R B R' D' R' F' L' F' L
10. 49.38 D R' B' F' U2 F2 L2 B2 U F B' R' U' R' B' D2 F D2 U R B R2 B F2 D
11. 1:09.91 F2 B R L' U' R' D' L2 D' F U' R2 U D L2 D' F U' R L2 B L2 R2 F2 L'
12. (1:13.60) U2 D2 F' D' B2 D2 B' F U2 D2 B2 D' U L2 B2 R' B2 D' L R2 B D' R D' R'


----------



## shelley (Sep 29, 2009)

I have done four averages of 100 in as many days. I also made a custom CCT GUI that strips out everything except the timer display, scramble and number of cubes I've solved, so I don't get distracted by rolling averages and other statistics until I'm done.


----------



## Faz (Sep 29, 2009)

shelley said:


> I have done four averages of 100 in as many days. I also made a custom CCT GUI that strips out everything except the timer display, scramble and number of cubes I've solved, so I don't get distracted by rolling averages and other statistics until I'm done.



Awesome. Me wantee.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I have done four averages of 100 in as many days. I also made a custom CCT GUI that strips out everything except the timer display, scramble and number of cubes I've solved, so I don't get distracted by rolling averages and other statistics until I'm done.
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 29, 2009)

Saturday contest:

Statistics for 09-29-2009 12:23:04

Average: 17.48
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 13.69
Worst Time: 18.93
Individual Times:
1.	15.91	F B2 U' F2 L F U' B R B' R D' F2 R2 F' L' U B F' L D2 F' U' R U'
2.	17.99	B' L B L U D2 L2 U' L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R' L2 F2 L' F' D' U L2 D' R' F
3.	17.84	D' F2 B U' R' B2 L U' L' R2 D' F D' U2 F2 R2 L' D' R2 B' R' D R2 F' B'
4.	18.31	R2 L F' B L' R U2 B2 D F' B2 L' R' B' R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 U' B L2 D
5.	16.53	D U' F' L2 R2 F' R L' B' D R U2 D' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U B2 U' L2 R' U L'
6.	16.91	U B' F2 R' F2 B' L' F U2 F' B U' F2 U L F2 D2 R F R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2
7.	17.78	B2 U' D B2 F' D2 F' R' F' B' U2 D2 L2 R U L2 F U' R L' F' L' R' B D
8.	18.52	R2 L2 U' B2 R B' R2 L' D' B2 U2 L B R' U B2 U2 B' U2 B U' B2 L R2 B
9.	(18.93)	D' F2 R' U D' L U2 D' F R' B2 L D' L2 R2 F' B L2 R' U B U2 B' U F
10.	(13.69)	D' R2 D L F2 U L' B' U2 F' L2 F2 D' B' R B U R' B2 L2 U2 R F L2 F
11.	17.55	U2 F2 B R2 D' F2 B L2 U2 L' D L D2 U' R2 D R U R2 B U2 L2 R' B R2
12.	17.50	D' L' F' B2 L' R B' L' U F' L R' B' F U D2 B2 D2 F' D' B' D2 L' R2 F

PB Average of 12.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 29, 2009)

Did a bit of sq1.

I've been working on some experimental 1-look permutation stuff, and it's been working pretty well for me. I'll make a topic on it tomorrow or soon, but I'm too tired right now.


number of times: 40/40
number of parities: 18
best time: 7.06
worst time: 22.81

current avg5: 15.25 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 13.53 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 14.27 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 13.95 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 15.06 (σ = 2.28)
session mean: 15.05

times :


Spoiler



13.43, (22.81(1 look AH)), 13.05(1 look GY), 15.44, 15.22(parity), 16.52(parity), 16.25(parity), 19.20(parity), 17.30(parity 1 look GG), 19.65(parity), 16.30(parity), (7.06(EP skip)), 15.28, 12.30, 14.84, 15.63(parity), 15.02(parity), 12.65, 12.43, 16.19(parity), 14.08, 16.27(parity), 16.77, 18.94(parity), 18.13(parity), 14.21(1 look TY), 11.75, 13.77, 13.68(1 look JY), 14.43(1 look AJ), 13.71, 14.63(parity), 12.44(1 look GG), 9.77, 19.09(parity), 15.50, 15.41(parity), 17.16, 10.90(parity), 14.83(parity)



scrambles: 


Spoiler



Session average: 15.06
1. 13.43 (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (2,-4) / (0,4) / (2,6) / (0,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (4,2) 
2. (22.81 (1 look AH)) (1,2) / (3,3) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-2,6) /
3. 13.05 (1 look GY) (4,3) / (2,0) / (3,3) / (1,6) / (2,2) / (6,6) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (2,6) / (4,6) / (4,-2) / (-2,6) / (2,0) 
4. 15.44 (1,-1) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (6,-2) / (2,-1) / (2,6) / (-1,3) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,6) / (-2,1) / (-1,6) / (-1,0) 
5. 15.22 (parity) (6,-3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (4,-3) / (0,5) / (-4,3) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (6,6) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) 
6. 16.52 (parity) (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (-1,-1) / (2,-3) / (-2,-4) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2) / (4,4) / (0,6) / (2,-4) / (4,4) 
7. 16.25 (parity) (-2,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (-5,-3) / (3,3) /
8. 19.20 (parity) (-5,2) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (-3,-2) / (3,6) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (3,1) / (-3,-3) / (2,-4) / (6,0) 
9. 17.30 (parity 1 look GG) (4,0) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,4) / (-4,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (2,6) / (1,0) / (5,-5) / (5,-2) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) 
10. 19.65 (parity) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (1,-1) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (1,3) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-5,4) / (-2,6) / (4,1) / (0,4) / (4,5) / (5,6) /
11. 16.30 (parity) (-3,6) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,4) / (-5,2) / (0,6) / (2,-4) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) 
12. (7.06 (EP skip)) (-3,-1) / (6,3) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (5,0) 
13. 15.28 (-5,2) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (6,4) / (0,-1) / (-3,-1) /
14. 12.30 (-2,5) / (6,3) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-1,1) / (-4,6) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,4) 
15. 14.84 (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,2) / (6,-2) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (6,-2) / (-4,-4) / (0,4) / (-4,5) 
16. 15.63 (parity) (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,2) / (6,-3) / (2,3) / (-1,0) / (1,3) / (4,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-5,6) / (0,-3) 
17. 15.02 (parity) (1,6) / (6,6) / (6,5) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-3,-2) / (3,3) /
18. 12.65 (-2,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,6) / (1,2) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (0,1) 
19. 12.43 (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (3,4) / (3,6) / (0,4) / (-3,-1) / (6,6) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-2) / (0,4) / (-1,3) / (0,5) / (-5,2) / (0,6) 
20. 16.19 (parity) (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (2,6) / (-5,2) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (6,4) / (6,-2) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (0,4) 
21. 14.08 (-5,6) / (2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,6) / (1,6) / (5,-2) / (2,2) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (5,-2) / (0,2) / (1,6) / (-4,5) / (6,4) 
22. 16.27 (parity) (6,3) / (3,0) / (1,-4) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (4,-3) / (-5,4) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (6,6) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,-1) / (6,0) 
23. 16.77 (6,0) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (-3,1) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (3,5) / (1,1) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (2,6) /
24. 18.94 (parity) (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,0) / (4,-5) / (-4,0) / (-2,-4) / (-3,2) / (5,4) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,4) / (-2,-4) / (-3,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,6) 
25. 18.13 (parity) (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,-4) / (-5,1) / (6,6) / (0,5) / (5,-5) / (0,6) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-4) / (4,6) / (2,2) / (2,4) / (-4,-4) /
26. 14.21 (1 look TY) (-5,6) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-5,-2) / (5,5) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-1,-3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-1,0) 
27. 11.75 (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,6) / (-2,4) / (-4,5) / (1,2) / (2,6) / (-5,6) / (0,-3) / (1,5) / (4,-1) / (-3,4) / (4,-4) / (6,2) 
28. 13.77 (-2,2) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (5,3) / (0,-2) / (6,2) 
29. 13.68 (1 look JY) (0,-1) / (1,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (6,5) / (4,-3) / (-5,6) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,6) / (1,1) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,6) / (0,-1) 
30. 14.43 (1 look AJ) (-2,0) / (5,-3) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (-4,6) /
31. 13.71 (-3,2) / (-3,-5) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,5) / (2,-2) / (0,4) / (-4,6) / (2,6) / (-2,4) / (1,6) / (2,-2) / (0,-4) 
32. 14.63 (parity) (-5,2) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (4,6) / (0,2) / (-5,4) / (3,2) / (-4,-1) / (-4,3) / (4,4) / (5,0) / (6,2) / (0,-4) 
33. 12.44 (1 look GG) (3,2) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (-5,-2) / (-1,6) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (-1,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (1,-2) / (2,6) /
34. 9.77 (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (1,0) / (0,6) / (3,-4) / (3,6) / (6,-1) / (-2,5) / (4,-2) / (0,2) / (2,2) 
35. 19.09 (parity) (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (1,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-2) / (6,4) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (0,-3) 
36. 15.50 (1,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (5,6) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (0,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,4) 
37. 15.41 (parity) (1,2) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,-5) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) / (3,-5) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (-2,-1) / (1,4) 
38. 17.16 (0,6) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (6,4) / (5,2) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-5,6) / (4,2) / (4,6) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-5,6) / (-4,-3) / (0,4) 
39. 10.90 (parity) (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (4,-3) / (4,-2) / (6,4) / (2,-5) / (0,-5) / (4,-3) / (0,-4) / (2,6) / (2,6) / (-4,2) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) 
40. 14.83 (parity) (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (1,6) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (4,-5) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) / (-5,0) / (1,-1) / (4,-1) / (-5,4) / (0,2)


----------



## Shortey (Sep 29, 2009)

blade740 said:


> number of times: 40/40
> number of parities: 18
> *best time: 7.06*
> worst time: 22.81
> ...



Wow...


----------



## shelley (Sep 29, 2009)

Konsta said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15847


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 29, 2009)

Spoiler



Average of 12: 18.93
1. 18.15 R2 L2 D' U R F2 D F' D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 D' R2 L' F B L2 R2 U2 F2 D U
2. 19.16 B' R' F L D2 F B' L' U2 D2 B' D' R2 L' B2 L U' B2 D U R2 U2 L B' U
3. (21.90) D2 B' U2 D' L R2 D B2 F' D' F' U' D2 F' D L R2 B' R' L' B' L2 B L2 U'
4. 18.82 D' U2 B D2 F' L2 B2 L' U' L' F L' F L' U F D F2 D' R U2 B' R L B2
5. 19.28 B L' B' U2 D' F D2 B F' R2 L2 U D F R D L2 D' L D' R2 D2 L B2 L
6. 16.65 U' D' L' R2 D' U2 B' F' D' L2 U' L2 F R2 F R2 U B U R' B2 F D L2 B2
7. 20.05 L2 U2 B' R' B' D2 B' D U2 B D U' L2 D U F D2 U B2 R' F2 B D2 R' D'
8. 18.34 B' R D2 B2 D' B U B F D2 B' U2 L2 R' D F' D B' D' B2 F L' D L R2
9. 18.88 U' B' R2 D R' U2 D B L2 B2 F2 U' L R U L2 R2 F L' F2 B2 R2 U B D2
10. 19.98 R2 B2 L2 R2 B R D2 U2 L' D B2 F2 U2 F L2 D B' R L D L' R' U' F L'
11. 19.96 R' U2 F' R2 L F B2 R' B D2 R2 L' F' D' F' L2 U' R' U F2 D R2 L2 D2 F
12. (15.49) L2 D U B2 F' R' D2 L D' F' R B R' D2 U2 B2 R L B' U F2 D R L F'



best avg12: 18.93 (σ = 0.99)
best solve, 15.49, had a sub 10 f2l which is rare for me =/


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 29, 2009)

Been practicing very little lately, but just got a record Avg of 12 =))

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.08
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 16.38
Worst Time: 22.28
Individual Times:
1.	19.56	D2 U L' R' D U' F2 D' U L' R D B' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L D' U L' F' R2 D
2.	16.38	L R B' L2 U2 B' F' L' D' L2 B F' U2 R2 B' D B D' F2 R' D' U2 L D U'
3.	20.03	R' F2 R F2 L2 B2 F L' R' U2 B D U F D' R' D U2 L R' F R2 D2 U' F2
4.	19.66	U' B' F L B' L B R' D L D B2 D' U R B' L' F2 D L2 R2 U' F U2 F
5.	18.44	B2 F2 L R' D F2 D2 U B D U L' R' F U2 L' R D2 F2 U' L2 R U B2 F2
6.	18.62	D' U2 B2 U F2 L D R B2 R F2 R' B' L R D2 U R D U' L R' U' L' D2
7.	20.31	B2 L D U2 L U L F' L R2 D' U2 B' F2 D U' R2 F2 D F2 L' D U L2 R2
8.	16.86	L' F2 D' U' F' U2 L2 D2 B2 F L2 R2 B2 D' R B2 F D2 U' B F2 L2 B' F2 D2
9.	17.97	D L2 D2 U' L' D B2 L' D' U2 R' D' U' B U2 B' D' L2 R2 U' L R' F2 R' B
10.	19.94	U2 R D' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' B' D2 R B2 F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B L R2 U' F' R' B2
11.	22.28	D2 U B2 F U L R D' B2 F2 D R' D U R B F D' L R U2 L2 R' B F
12.	18.91	D' U' L' B2 L' R2 D2 U B R2 B L R2 D' U' B' L2 R B' L U F2 D' U' B


----------



## Shortey (Sep 29, 2009)

I just got 3 new pb's!

Non-Lucky Single: 12.02
Avg5: 14.95
Avg12. 17.10


----------



## phases (Sep 29, 2009)

Morten said:


> I just got 3 new pb's!
> 
> Non-Lucky Single: 12.02
> Avg5: 14.95
> Avg12. 17.10



Wow, nice!


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 29, 2009)

While I'm on, just did a good 4x4 average for me.

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:45.06
Standard Deviation: 10.63
Best Time: 1:27.97
Worst Time: 2:01.27
Individual Times:
1.	1:46.58	D Uw U' L U2 L' Rw' B' F Rw D' Uw2 U2 Fw' F D' Uw' U' Fw L' Rw R' F' R B Fw2 F D2 Uw2 U' F' L2 U B Fw' F' Uw' B F' R'
2.	1:27.97	Uw' U Fw D' Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' D Uw U' Fw2 D2 Uw U L2 B2 L B2 D' Fw' D Uw U L2 D Uw2 U2 B' F R2 Fw2 L' Rw' R Uw L' Rw Fw2 Rw2
3.	2:01.27	U Fw2 D2 B2 D2 Rw2 R F L D B2 Fw2 F Uw2 Rw' Fw' F2 D2 B2 Uw2 L Rw B2 F' L' Rw2 R' D L' R2 U2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 Rw' F D2 Uw' U2
4.	1:42.86	U2 Rw2 U B2 L B U Fw2 L2 D2 B' Rw F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' Rw Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 R' B2 Fw' L B F2 Rw D Uw2 L' D' Uw' Fw' F2 U F2 Uw' F'
5.	1:46.64	B2 D' B' D2 Uw2 B Fw2 D' U L2 D2 Uw' U2 B D2 Uw2 B L' Uw' L' D' Uw' L2 Rw' R2 Uw Rw Fw D' Uw' U' F' Rw D' Uw' U Fw' D2 Uw2 F


----------



## Shortey (Sep 29, 2009)

Not a PB but pretty darn good.

Statistics for 09-29-2009 19:43:11

Average: 15.41
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 14.27
Worst Time: 22.32
Individual Times:
1.	(14.27)	F D' U R2 B F2 D2 B' F D2 U2 R' U R2 F L2 U' B F D' U' L B' D2 U2
2.	15.97	F D B R' B R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B' U' R U L D' L' R' U2 L2 B' D L'
3.	15.17	U2 L U2 L2 R' U' L' D U2 F2 D U' R' F D2 B F' R U' F2 U' B' F2 R2 B'
4.	(22.32)	B' F' L2 R' F2 U2 L R D' U F U' B F2 L2 R F2 D2 U2 F2 U' B D2 B F'
5.	15.08	B' R D' U L R F2 D2 B' F' D2 U2 B L R U2 F2 L' R F' D' U' F R' F'


Don't ask about the 22. That was just.. ugh.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2009)

First non-lucky sub-10: 9.89

H perm. 5.16 tps.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2009)

I just added A LOT of OLL algs onto the wiki 
I was extremely bored, so I spent ~2 hours adding stuff


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 30, 2009)

PB avg of 12 - 19.37 (previous best was 19.53)

Statistics for 09-29-2009 21:51:39

Average: 19.37
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 15.93
Worst Time: 24.07
Individual Times:
1. 19.79	D' B2 L2 D B' U' B2 U2 B2 F R2 B2 D R D B D2 U2 L2 F' U' L R' U B2
2. 19.50	U2 L2 B L2 B F L' R D2 U L R' B2 D' B' F D2 U L' F' L2 R2 F' D B'
3.(24.07)	U2 L2 R' D' R2 D2 U' F D L' D' L' R' B' F2 D F' R U F' L2 R2 U L U
4. 19.05	B F D' U2 L2 B D2 U B F2 L' R2 U2 R2 F' U' L' R2 B2 F' L2 R D' L R2
5. 18.34	U' R F D U2 R' B D' U R2 U' F L F' L2 R' D U2 R' D' U' R2 U2 L2 R'
6. 16.78	U' B2 F' L2 R' U F U' F2 D' L R' D U F2 D L2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R
7. 20.74	D' U R' D' U' L' R F' U' B2 F U' L U F L2 B2 F2 R B' U2 B' L R2 D'
8. 19.52	U' B F2 R2 B2 F2 L R D U2 B F2 L2 R' D U2 B' F2 R' F D2 B F2 L' R2
9. 17.86	B' L' R' U2 B' F2 R2 D L' D' U B F' U2 B F D B2 F2 L2 R' F2 U B' F
10. 21.01	B2 D2 B2 F D2 U' B' F U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' R2 D' U2 B' L R' D
11.(15.93)B' F' R D R2 B2 R B2 F' L D' R' D R' D U2 B2 F D' U2 F' D L R D2
12. 21.12	F2 L' R U' B F' D' B2 U' L2 R B2 U' R' D2 L' B F L D2 L' U B2 F U'


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I just added A LOT of OLL algs onto the wiki
> I was extremely bored, so I spent ~2 hours adding stuff



Nice work


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 30, 2009)

Getting sub 30 solves now. 

Along with consistent 32sec average of 12. 

Also PB lucky single of 25.16 (PLL Skip), non lucky 28.50


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Could someone embed this? My pb non-lucky solve. yayz
Embed please, coz I'm having difficulties. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=092JIqSoK2E
16 seconds point something!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 30, 2009)

That's not full step! I tried the scramble and there's a 2x2x2 block! Also, why is it only 24 moves long?


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 30, 2009)

I got down to 40 secs using beginners method, so much more to go


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 30, 2009)

i got 33 seconds with fridrich.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 30, 2009)

18.88 avg12 for 3x3

:3



Spoiler



Average of 12: 18.88
1. (16.59) D2 F' B R U2 R2 U' F' B' D2 F B2 U2 F2 B' D B' D2 U L2 B2 U L' U2 L2
2. 19.28 U2 L U2 F L' B U B' F R2 F B R2 L' U F B2 R' U' B2 D' L' F2 D L2
3. 19.10 U' L U B' F2 U' R2 D F2 B' D2 B' U L R2 B' F U' L' F' L2 D' R2 L U
4. 16.79 R' B' U F R2 L' B' D L2 R B F' D' L2 B2 D2 U' R' D2 R F B2 R D' R'
5. 21.06 R2 B' F' R2 D' F B2 D R2 U B' F' L2 D U F' L U R B2 D' R' D B2 L
6. 18.69 F B' L2 B' U' D' B' L U' F R2 D2 R2 L D' R2 U' D' L' R' F L2 R F B
7. 20.33 U B' D' F' L2 U' F' B R D L F' B' R B F D F' L B U' D' B' F L
8. 20.00 U2 D B2 D2 U' L' U L2 B' U D2 F B2 D B' F2 U' F U' R L' D' U2 B' U2
9. 18.48 F D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F D B2 D2 R L2 F L U2 R B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R B2 F
10. (21.06) D' R B' L' B2 R2 U F U' R' U' B2 L' F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L' R F B2 L' F' R2
11. 17.45 B' L2 R' B U' F' B' D B2 L' B R L B2 U R L' B' U' L B' U2 D' L2 D'
12. 17.59 U R2 U' L F2 D F2 B2 L' B2 L2 R D2 L U' R2 U' D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 D' L2


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> 18.88 avg12 for 3x3
> 
> :3
> 
> ...



With SAMMICH? or Fridrich?


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Finally sub 25  

Avg of 12: *24.77*
Stdev: 1.08 (*5.9%*) -- Much more consistent! 
Times: 25.20, (*22.89*), 26.65, 23.55, 24.95, 24.67, 26.42, 24.86, 23.88, 24.42, (*27.69*), 23.12

EDIT: New non-lucky PB: *17.86*!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 30, 2009)

12.34 3x3 single 
Scramble: U' R2 B L U2 R' D2 B L' F' U L2 U2 R F' U2 L' F L' D R' D2 F2 L F2

It ended up being a blockbuilding (kinda) F2L that was so smooth and ended in a J perm. It's didn't seem that fast.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 30, 2009)

I equaled my PB today, and this time it was non-lucky. yay!

21.12 seconds.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2009)

16.55 3x3x3 mean of 10.
Getting closer to sub-15...
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Wuqiong+Fan


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 30, 2009)

(9.49), 10.80, (12.08), 9.80, 11.01 = 10.54

PB average of 5.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 30, 2009)

10.44 
Type f 3x3 cube


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 30, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 50/51
best time: 13.08
worst time: 21.05

current avg5: 17.14 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 15.26 (σ = 0.30) 

current avg12: 17.55 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 16.25 (σ = 0.98) 

session avg: 17.22 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 17.14

=pb


----------



## pappas (Oct 1, 2009)

Statistics for 09-02-2009 22:27:48
2x2
Average: 4.75
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 2.87
Worst Time: 7.62
Individual Times:
1.	5.41	R U' R F U R U
2.	3.27	F' U R' U2 F2 U R'
3.	5.70	R2 U R' F2 R U R'
4.	7.00	F2 R F' R F R2 U2
5.	3.58	U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R
6.	(2.87)	R2 F R2 F' U F' U2
7.	4.87	U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R'
8.	(7.62)	R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R
9.	4.26	U R' U2 R2 F R2 U
10.	3.68	R U2 R' U2 R U2 R'
11.	6.48	F' R' U' R' U' F U
12.	3.26	U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R F'
Lots of easy scrambles


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 1, 2009)

13.53 a-12!!! yay!!!!!! 13.47, 13.64, 14.44, 14.13, 13.02, 12.22, 13.71, (15.42), 14.48, 13.69, 12.49, (11.83)


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 1, 2009)

11.26 average of 5 on 3x3... sub NR. maybe NR or NAR at Cubetcha


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2009)

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 100/100

Session mean: 25.46
Session average: 25.44
Standard deviation: 3.03 (11.9%)

Best time: 18.79
Worst time: 33.45

Best average of 5: 22.35 = 21.69, 20.87, 24.48, (20.18), (26.64)
Best average of 12: 24.26 = 21.77, 26.53, 23.08, 21.16, (27.83), 24.00, 25.36, 25.69, 25.35, 26.12, (20.51), 23.55

23.39[J], 23.92[N], 22.98[T], 29.51[F], 26.43[F], 26.79[V], 26.90[R], 26.28[Y], 22.10[G], 25.93[G], 25.50[G], 23.74[G], 33.45[V], 27.84[J], 26.78[F], 21.69[A], 20.87[skip], 24.48[G], 20.18, 26.64, 26.80[V], 23.92[R], 19.33[Y], 29.37[R], 28.61, 26.85[T], 25.70[G], 29.38[R], 22.41[E], 19.29, 25.06[R], 23.91[J], 25.62[T], 23.49[J], 23.39[R], 25.74, 22.62[G], 30.45[G], 24.82[T], 29.03[E], 27.56, 28.68[Y], 26.38[V], 21.77[G], 26.53[G], 23.08[V], 21.16[J], 27.83[G], 24.00[Y], 25.36, 25.69[T], 25.35, 26.12[A], 20.51[Z], 23.55[E], 27.10, 31.53[F], 19.88, 27.92[V], 23.81[J], 27.94[G], 26.09[A], 23.13, 23.01[A], 24.19[R], 28.12, 22.71, 30.04[R], 25.40[T], 23.82[J], 25.04[V], 31.98[N], 24.79[V], 27.69[Y], 25.21[Y], 22.34[Y], 24.96, 23.77[J], 22.48, 27.07[V], 28.53[G], 24.76[R], 28.15[A], 32.42[R], 23.84[H], 30.27[F], 28.13[Y], 18.79, 25.71[H], 24.34, 19.17, 27.22[J], 25.24[G], 21.55, 26.23[V], 30.31[G], 25.83, 23.80[G], 28.44, 28.02[Z]

OH. PLL skip was a known ZB, so no lucky cases at all. No F2L-slot skip, no OLL skip, not even an x-cross in the entire session  The accomplishment is the number of solves, not the average 

I know I'm supposed to be working on my timer instead of doing this  But hey, I only get this much free time. I think I deserve to spend a bit of it on cubing


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 1, 2009)

Finally sub-35 after 1 year =)


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

just got average of 5 24.92 seconds.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 1, 2009)

PB average of 12 for 2x2:

Average: 8.49
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 6.59
Worst Time: 10.06
Individual Times:
7.06, (10.06), 9.52, 7.42, 9.42, 8.70, 9.86, 9.88, 8.45, 6.98, 7.62, (6.59)

I'm curious as to at what point most people start to learn a proper 2x2 method (right now I use the equivilent of Fridrich). I usually average in the 9's for a5's. I'm interested in CLL, so I might start learning that.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2009)

basically my first day practicing 2x2 (ive solved it many times in the past using fridrich logic, but never really timed myself), learned ortega today ... so basically half fridrich and half ortega in my solves ... eastsheen seems a little too loose, not sure if it should be like this ...

avg 5 - 9.31
9.67 8.41 (14.44) (5.37) 9.85

avg 12 - 10.83
(8.51) 9.40 11.25 11.43 9.85 (13.27) 11.67 10.30 12.94 10.12 12.10 9.22

i did ~210 solves
PB - 5.37


next up: maybe guimond
maybe CLL

maybe not ...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 1, 2009)

PeterV said:


> PB average of 12 for 2x2:
> 
> Average: 8.49
> Standard Deviation: 1.10
> ...


When I was averaging ~8 seconds, I started learning Ortega, with which I got sub-6 with no problems. Then, after I realized how difficult it got to get faster, I learned CLL. Now I average 4.5 with CLL. I'm learning EG1 now.


----------



## Escher (Oct 1, 2009)

Average: 16.56
Standard Deviation: 2.26
Best Time: 13.28
Worst Time: 31.12
Individual Times:
1. (13.28) L F' D' U' L R F L2 U2 B' F2 U B F2 D U L' D L B F' D2 U L' B'
2. 15.78 L2 B D' U' L2 R' B2 F2 R' B F D2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F D'
3. 14.26 F L2 B2 L' R B L' F' R D2 B' U R2 B2 F' L R D U R' U2 B2 D' F L
4. 19.64 D2 F2 R' D U B' L2 R' U L2 B' R B U R' F2 R B' F' D U L' F' R2 U
5. (31.12) R2 B L U2 L' D2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B' F2 R' B' L2 R2 B' L R' D2 U L2 D' U'

Fridrich, Petrus, ZZ, LBL+4look LL, Roux.

I've never tried this before, I'll do some more today and probably massively improve it.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Average: 16.56
> Standard Deviation: 2.26
> Best Time: 13.28
> Worst Time: 31.12
> ...


Method relay, nice idea ... might give it a go later too


----------



## Shortey (Oct 1, 2009)

YES! New PB avg12

Statistics for 10-01-2009 11:32:36

Average: 16.58
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 14.93
Worst Time: 19.93
Individual Times:
1.	(19.93)	F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 R' D U' R D U F D' L F D R' F2 U2 B F2 D B R'
2.	16.37	U' B2 U L' R' F2 L2 F' D2 U' L2 R B' L2 B' F D' U' L' R' D2 U2 B' D' U
3.	15.65	D2 U' B' D' U R U' R B F2 D' U' R2 B F U' B' F L U' L' B' F U' L'
4.	16.27	B' L R2 D L2 R' B2 F2 R B2 F L' D' B' R D R2 D' U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' D2
5.	15.77	L2 B' D2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 R2 D' U2 L U' L B' U B F D2 F2 U' B' F' R' F
6.	19.34	B' F' L R' F L B2 F R B' D B' F' D' U2 L' B' F L R D' F2 D U' R2
7.	16.85	R F' D' U2 L' R' U L' R2 U2 B2 F U2 L R2 B L' F2 U F2 L2 B R' D2 U2
8.	(14.93)	F R2 D R2 B2 L' F2 L D' U L2 B' F L' B' F L D R B L' U' L2 B' F2
9.	16.46	L2 R B2 U2 L R' B' L F2 D B R F' R2 B F' D2 L' D2 U2 L' R2 B R2 B'
10.	17.27	R' F R D' F' L2 D L' B2 R' D' F' U2 F' D U' F U' R' F' L B U2 L R2
11.	16.26	U F R' F2 L' R' D' U' F' L2 R B2 D' L2 D' L' R' U' B2 F2 D' L2 B F2 D2
12.	15.60	F D2 L2 R2 F D2 U' F L' R U L2 R B2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 U' L' R D2 U2 B2

On of my goals were to get a 16.xy average, and the deadline was 1st of January. =D


----------



## TMOY (Oct 1, 2009)

19.75 non-lucky, first non-lucky sub-20 for me


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2009)

2x2 PB (timed from CCT)

2.68	R F R2 U2 F' U R' U' R U R F2 R2 U' R' U F U' R' U F R2 F2 R' F2


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG MY FIRST SUB 20 SOLVE NON LUCKY

18.58
this is also my pb


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 1, 2009)

Average: 4.49
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 2.38
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	4.72	R F' L2 B U B U2 R2 F2 R' D' R2
2.	3.59	R F' L D L U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 U'
3.	3.14	B L' F' D B D' B2 U2 F2 U F' L'
4.	6.66	R D2 R' D R2 D' R U2 F' R2 F2 R'
5.	4.70	F2 R' B' L D2 L2 U L2 B' D2 R' D'
6.	4.98	D' R D' B D B' D' F U2 R' F2 U2
7.	4.67	R' B' U' R2 B D R2 F2 U R2 F' L
8.	(DNF)	R2 U R' U2 L F' D2 L' D' B' R U2
9.	3.44	R' F' L' U' B2 L2 D' R' B2 R U2 L
10.	(2.38)	R2 F' D2 F D' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D L2


In a mean of 100:



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-01-2009 17:16:51

Cubes Solved: 100/103
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.25
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 1.95
Worst Time: 8.33
Individual Times:
1.	3.00	L U' L2 U2 F L' B R' B U F' R'
2.	6.88	D F2 L2 U' B' R2 B R' D L2 D2 F2
3.	4.39	L B R2 F U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B
4.	4.80	F L B2 U F D F R' U2 F L' U2
5.	4.50	R B2 D2 R' B' U2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D'
6.	4.11	U' R2 D F U L' F2 D' F' L' U2 F'
7.	3.39	L' B' R B2 D' F' L2 F' L2 B U' B'
8.	5.45	F' L F' R' F2 D' F U' F L' F' L2
9.	5.80	L' D R2 D R B2 D F' L U' R D2
10.	DNF	F' U' F2 D R D B' L U2 B' D' L'
11.	2.78	D2 L' B2 U' B' D2 R' B2 D' R F2 U'
12.	4.83	R' D2 R' F2 D' L' U L' F' R2 B U
13.	4.76	F' U L2 D B L U2 B U2 L U' R
14.	5.98	R B2 R2 U L U' F2 R' D F' R U'
15.	7.89	U' R B U F2 U2 B D' R' D' L' F'
16.	5.33	R2 D2 R' F' D2 B2 R B' U' F L2 F
17.	3.92	R2 B2 R' B2 L U' L2 B R' U2 F2 L
18.	3.69	F R2 B2 R B' L' B U' L2 U' B2 D'
19.	5.72	F2 R2 B' L' U2 R2 F' L' D2 B' D2 R'
20.	4.67	F' U F2 D B2 L U' R' B' R B D2
21.	7.69	B2 L' D2 B2 U B2 L2 F U2 F' D2 F2
22.	3.83	R' B2 R2 B2 L U' R F D R2 U F'
23.	6.86+	B2 L B' L D2 L' F R D2 L2 U2 F2
24.	4.44	R' B' D2 L F2 U2 R' F R' F' R' F2
25.	5.59	R F2 R U' B R' F' D2 L2 F R' D2
26.	4.62	B U' F R' D F U L' B' U' R2 U2
27.	4.95	F2 D2 F' D2 F D' L2 F2 R' F U' L2
28.	5.70	U2 F' L2 U' R D2 F L' B' L' D F'
29.	5.39	B L' F L2 F2 D F U' F' R F2 L2
30.	4.01	U R2 U2 B' U2 B D' L D2 F2 U' B2
31.	5.72	R2 U L' B2 L2 F D2 F2 D' F D R2
32. 4.05	R D2 L' F2 D' L B2 R F' D' F U
33.	3.88	L' B2 L2 F2 R U2 F' U R' B2 R U
34.	5.84	L F2 D L F U R' U L B L U'
35.	1.95	R2 F2 U F R' F2 U' L F U2 B' L
36.	6.36	L2 B2 U2 L2 D F' D2 B2 U R D B'
37.	7.42	B2 D' F R2 D2 L F2 L2 U R D' B2
38.	8.00	F2 L' F2 R' D2 R F' U B U2 F L
39.	3.69	F' R2 F' L' F2 R2 U B L' B2 U' F2
40.	4.08	B2 D2 B2 L U2 L' B L U' R2 D2 L
41.	5.25	B D' R' B' D2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U' R'
42.	8.33	D' L U2 L B U' B2 R2 U F R2 B'
43.	7.42	L F D' F' U2 F' R2 D' F2 D F2 L2
44.	6.81	U B' R' U R' F2 U F L' D B2 D
45.	6.77	F D' F' D2 F2 U B' U R' B2 R2 F2
46.	3.50	F D2 B L D' L' U2 L F U' B U
47.	5.06	D B R F' D' B2 R2 U' B L2 F2 D
48.	6.64+	F D R2 U L B' D2 L' U B2 L B2
49.	6.92	F' D R F R D F2 D B' L2 U' R'
50.	6.95	B2 R2 B' D' B' L' B' L D R D2 F'
51.	4.62	D2 B D' R2 D2 B2 R' U R F D' F'
52.	4.72	R F' L2 B U B U2 R2 F2 R' D' R2
53.	3.59	R F' L D L U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 U'
54.	3.14	B L' F' D B D' B2 U2 F2 U F' L'
55.	6.66	R D2 R' D R2 D' R U2 F' R2 F2 R'
56.	4.70	F2 R' B' L D2 L2 U L2 B' D2 R' D'
57.	4.98	D' R D' B D B' D' F U2 R' F2 U2
58.	4.67	R' B' U' R2 B D R2 F2 U R2 F' L
59.	DNF	R2 U R' U2 L F' D2 L' D' B' R U2
60.	3.44	R' F' L' U' B2 L2 D' R' B2 R U2 L
61.	2.38	R2 F' D2 F D' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D L2
62.	5.42	B R' D L2 U2 L B2 L' B D2 R' B
63.	5.53	B L' B R2 D2 R D2 B' D B D2 R'
64.	6.02	L U2 F R2 F2 L D2 B2 U' F' U B2
65.	5.45	R D R' U' F D B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D
66.	4.16	R U B U R' F U2 B L' B R2 U2
67.	4.61	U F' U' R2 U B2 R2 D' B U2 L' F
68.	5.14	R2 B2 R2 B2 R' D B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B
69.	4.77	D' B' U2 L' B' U2 B2 D R' B L2 D'
70.	5.24	D2 L' D2 R' D' B R2 U2 R' B' U R
71.	5.50	U2 L' U' L F L2 F R U' R B2 R2
72.	7.47	L D L B2 U2 L2 F U B' L' D R
73.	2.84	F R F2 U2 F R2 D2 R B2 D B' R
74.	4.56	U B2 R D B U' R2 U R U R B'
75.	6.39	D' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D R' F
76.	5.45	R' U' F U L2 F L B2 D F' L' B
77.	4.08	D2 R F D2 F' U2 F R' B' L2 D F2
78.	3.88	U B' U2 F' R2 F' L U B2 L' F U'
79.	5.19	F2 D' R B L2 D2 F' L' U' F2 L U
80.	7.56	D' R U' L F' D' L2 D2 L2 U2 R' U
81.	4.23	L B2 U R' U2 R' F L U2 R D2 L2
82.	4.14	B' U2 L D' L2 D2 L' U' F2 U' B2 R2
83.	6.25	R' F L2 U F D' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F
84.	6.25	U2 B R F2 D F R2 B2 U2 R' F' U'
85.	DNF	D' L U2 B R B2 D2 F L' U B L'
86.	6.80	L2 F' L F2 L' D' F2 U' R' D' L2 B
87.	4.55	F2 D' B2 L' B2 L' U R' U L' F2 D
88.	5.73	D2 L' F' U F R' F2 U B' U' B U'
89.	6.55+	D' L2 B L2 U' L' D' F D' F R' B
90.	6.33	B2 L' B2 U F D R2 B' R F R2 F
91.	6.69	R' D2 R' D B U' R' F2 L U2 L2 D2
92.	5.80	U' L D' L D R B L F U2 R D
93.	7.25	U2 L' B' U' B' R2 B' L2 D R F U'
94.	5.36	B2 L' D F' L2 F' U2 F' L' B2 D2 F
95.	6.59	B2 L' B L' D' R' B' U' F R B' R
96.	5.08	D' L' D2 L' U2 F' D2 L2 B' R U R2
97.	5.50	L' D' R2 U2 L U F' L' D' F D2 L
98.	5.95	D2 F' D' F L B U L' U' L' F2 D
99.	4.86	F L F' U' R2 D' F2 U R2 D F' L'
100.	5.19	B2 U L F L' U' B' R' B2 D R' B2
101.	4.33	D2 L' B2 L U2 B D L2 F U' B2 U'
102.	4.28	D2 R F L B R F D R2 U2 F2 U'
103.	5.44	L' B2 L2 B' R' D2 L2 U R' U2 B2 L


----------



## Konsta (Oct 1, 2009)

*3x3x3* with Edison cube 
Non-rolling average of 12: *13.54*
First 5 was PB 12.69, but it got a bit better, solves 3-7 = *12.51* avg5

Average: 13.54
Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 11.63
Worst Time: 17.32
Individual Times:
1.	12.28	D2 L' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 B F2 U2 B' F' L2 R U' F2 D L' U2 L' B2 F R2 U'
2.	12.71	B' D' B2 F L' R' B F' U' B' F' D' U' L R B2 F2 R D2 U R2 D' R' D' B2
3.	13.21	D2 F2 U' B2 F D2 U' R' D U2 B2 F' R D2 L2 R B2 D2 U F D L R' B2 L
4.	12.86	F2 L' R' B2 U2 B D' L2 F' R' B L' U' B R D2 U B' U' L' F2 L2 R F2 D2
5.	12.51	B2 F' D2 U2 B U' F2 R B' U B' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' D' U L U' B' D' L2 R'
6.	12.17	F D2 B2 R2 D' U F L F L2 F' D2 F L' D U B R2 D' B2 D2 B D' U2 R2
7.	(11.63)	L' B2 L' R' U' R D2 U2 B2 F D U' L2 U2 L2 U' B F D2 U' B F2 L' D2 B'
8.	15.48	L2 R' D' U2 R2 B R U F2 D' U' B2 D' U' F L R F' D' F' D' U R U' R2
9.	(17.32)	B F2 L R' B' D' U L2 R D U' B F' L2 B' F' L U2 L2 D2 L2 R' B' L2 R
10.	14.51	L B2 F D U L' R D2 B R B' F D' L2 R D2 U2 L2 R2 D B F2 D' U' F'
11.	16.65	L2 F2 U B F' D' R' B' D U R2 B2 U2 L B2 F R F' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L' U'
12.	13.03	L R' F U' L2 B' L R D2 F' R' D' U F2 D L B2 F2 L' R' B' F R' U L

Someone should try these scrambles, are they really that easy? :confused:


----------



## Kxg (Oct 1, 2009)

Omg omg omg...

Beated my old lucky (PLL skip) 19.96 with full step 18.89.. Woot.. Second sub-20 ever, lol.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > PB average of 12 for 2x2:
> ...



Do you and others who know CLL use it for every solve, or do some scrambles lend themselves better to Ortega? I guess I'm asking if I should go straight to CLL or learn Ortega first.


----------



## Escher (Oct 1, 2009)

PeterV said:


> Do you and others who know CLL use it for every solve, or do some scrambles lend themselves better to Ortega? I guess I'm asking if I should go straight to CLL or learn Ortega first.



Learn Ortega first. It's 2 (well, 3) algorithms for PBL, and you should already know the shorter algorithms for OLL cases on 2x2. If you can turn fast and can lookahead decently then sub 5 average is pretty easily possible.

I still occasionally use Ortega, but very rarely. Usually only when I've incorrectly predicted the EG1 case and I don't know it. Once in a while though, you do get a scramble that is terrible for CLL, and using Ortega or Guimond is more appropriate.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 1, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > 18.88 avg12 for 3x3
> ...



sammich? LOL
nah just CFOP, but for some scrambles i might just start doing random blockbuilding for the f2l until i start failing...then i revert to traditional f2l?heh.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 1, 2009)

Ugh. Almost had a sub 10 single. I should have had it.
11.71. Timed during lunch and scrambled with my ti-84 so I don't have the scramble. Easy x-cross. Fast F2L. (Don't remember OLL) But I locked up on a J perm at the end...


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2009)

Best average of 12: 22.41 = 20.02, 22.30, 22.27, 22.33, (19.63), 21.85, 22.09, 22.29, 24.37, (28.05), 22.29, 24.32

Previous PB was 24.xx.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 1, 2009)

blah said:


> Best average of 12: 22.41 = 20.02, 22.30, 22.27, 22.33, (19.63), 21.85, 22.09, 22.29, 24.37, (28.05), 22.29, 24.32
> 
> Previous PB was 24.xx.



What event?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 1, 2009)

@ Morten: I'm assuming OH.

Average: 10.31
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 9.26
Worst Time: 12.93
Individual Times:
1.	10.72	F2 D2 U B F2 R2 B' F D2 R B2 L' F2 L D2 B2 F R' B F2 U' R' B F2 L'
2.	(12.93)	R2 B' R' D L' B2 D2 B' F2 L2 R U2 B2 D' U' B' F' L B2 F' U2 F' D' U R
3.	(9.26)	D B D2 U2 B F' D' B' F2 D U2 L2 B2 L B' F2 L' B U B2 R2 B F L' R
4.	9.43	D U2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' U2 L B2 F D B2 F' R2 F2 D2 B D B F L' B2 D' U
5.	10.79	L D' R D' F' L2 D' B F R2 F2 D2 U L B F D2 U B' U' F' L2 R B F

PB average of 5 again  First time I've had two sub-10s in a row; both OLL skips =P


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 1, 2009)

Still using your c4u core+centres + old type a edges and corners?


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2009)

Morten said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Best average of 12: 22.41 = 20.02, 22.30, 22.27, 22.33, (19.63), 21.85, 22.09, 22.29, 24.37, (28.05), 22.29, 24.32
> ...


OH.

I have amnesia for 12 OLLs, so I do 2-look OLL for these cases.
I only learnt one new OH-friendly alg (Fw R U R' U' Fw'). I use my 2H algs for the rest.

I have amnesia for N perms, so I do 2 J perms instead.
I only learnt new OH-friendly algs for F, H, R, V, and Y perms. I use my 2H algs for the rest.

I think sub-20 won't be too hard if I start taking OH seriously, only problem is I've been procrastinating for about half a year


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 1, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Still using your c4u core+centres + old type a edges and corners?




Yeah. It's getting a bit stiffer know though  It should last me through UK and Bristol Opens.


----------



## Escher (Oct 1, 2009)

blah said:


> I have amnesia for N perms, so I do 2 J perms instead.



Are you serious? Why not just do this: set-up using R U R' U [J-perm] U' R U' R' (and the mirror)?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I have amnesia for N perms, so I do 2 J perms instead.
> ...



Are you serious? Why not just do the N perm? The LUR alg is super fast. It's maybe only 1/2 a second slower than the J perm.


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Are you serious? Why not just do this: set-up using R U R' U [J-perm] U' R U' R' (and the mirror)?


Yeah I'm serious.

I've never really given it much thought before, because I don't care about OH at all. I only do it when my 2H times are crappy and I feel that I just need to do something different for a while to make it better, you know that feeling? 

Anyway, thanks for the pointer, think I'll do that from now on 



fanwuq said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? Why not just do this: set-up using R U R' U [J-perm] U' R U' R' (and the mirror)?
> ...


Yeah he's serious.

My J perm as about 2.5 on a smooth execution, and I'm pretty consistent when it comes to J perms. Are you sure the N perm is 3 seconds?  Which one anyway? Can I be lazy for once and not go to the wiki and ask you to post the alg(s) here?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 1, 2009)

blah said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? Why not just do this: set-up using R U R' U [J-perm] U' R U' R' (and the mirror)?
> ...



Just the standard LUR algs. The intuitive ones. Both N perms are the same, they are just FB mirrors. My J perms were usually around 2.5-4.0 seconds and N perms were something like 3.2-4.5. I'm sure Lofty is probably around 2.5 on his N perms.
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=(L-UR-U2LU-R)2
(LU-RU2L-UR-)2
My J perms are the ones that are almost identical to the N perms.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 2, 2009)

Yay for one-handed.

Average of 5:
Statistics for 10-02-2009 11:12:54

Average: 29.50
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 25.82
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(25.82)	L D F' R2 D2 U2 B D L2 B2 D' U2 L' B' U' L B R' U2 L2 R' B' F R D'
2.	29.86	D U' L' R B F R D2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 R B' F2 R2 U L D' R2 B2 F2 R2 D'
3.	(DNF)	L2 D' U2 L' U R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 U' R D' B' F R2 B F U B L' R' F2 D2 L'
4.	30.64	R B2 F L' B' D' F U2 B D2 B' U2 R2 U B2 R2 U B D' R D2 B2 F L F'
5.	27.99	B D L2 D2 B R' D2 L U' L' D R' D F U' R U2 B F R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2

Average of 12:
Statistics for 10-02-2009 11:13:13

Average: 30.98
Standard Deviation: 3.00
Best Time: 25.75
Worst Time: 43.02
Individual Times:
1.	36.62	D2 F D U F' R D U B' F' L R B F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' B R' F'
2.	(25.75)	U2 L U L' R F D2 L F L2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 L F D' L2 R2 D2 R B' F
3.	29.55	U L' B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 D R D U' B2 F D' R2 D U2 L' R D2 F L R' D
4.	30.69	B' D2 U B2 F' L2 R U L' R D' U2 R U B2 F2 U' B' F L2 B U B2 F2 D'
5.	29.78	L U R' B F U2 B2 D' L B F' D2 R D2 F' R2 F' U F' R2 D B' D' F D'
6.	31.40	L' R2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' R' U B2 F D U' B R' B2 L2 U L2 R2 B F' U' L2 R
7.	35.74	U2 L' D2 L' R2 U' B' F' D' B2 F2 D F2 L B2 F' U2 L' R2 D2 R2 D' U2 L B
8.	31.31	F L2 B' U2 B D2 U L B2 F2 D' U B2 R2 F D' B' F' L2 U' B' F2 L D2 U
9.	28.99	F2 L D2 B D B D' F2 L2 R' B' F' D2 B F' U' L' U2 F' L' R2 D' U' L2 R2
10.	(43.02)	D U' B U' L' D2 F' U' B U B' L R2 F D2 U R' D2 U R2 U' L' B F2 D'
11.	25.82	L D F' R2 D2 U2 B D L2 B2 D' U2 L' B' U' L B R' U2 L2 R' B' F R D'
12.	29.86	D U' L' R B F R D2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 R B' F2 R2 U L D' R2 B2 F2 R2 D'


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

Now I have 2 3x3's (bought one at a Melbourne Meetup), I've been obsessed with 2 cube relay, and it has improved my single solves. It has really improved my lookahead. I can remember the cross on both cubes, and it means I can lookahead to f2l. Just recorded a sub 1 minute 2 cube relay. (I average 34 for one cube)


----------



## mande (Oct 2, 2009)

3x3 single 12.8x 
....in comp!!!

EDIT: Full step solve


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 2, 2009)

Average of 12: 14.56
1. 14.56 F R L' D B' D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F U R D B L U' F2 R' L B' F2 D 
2. 13.55 F U2 F' B' R2 L' F2 D' B R D' B2 F U2 D2 L' U2 B U' L' D L' F L2 U' 
3. 15.67 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R D' B U' L F' B' D2 B' D2 B R F U2 L D U2 B' R' 
4. 16.17 B2 R D' U2 F B U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R' F' R2 D2 F2 R L2 F' D' B D' U' F2 
5. 12.96 U' F2 U2 D R L U D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R' B' U D' F' L R' U2 F2 
6. (12.19) B' F L' D2 F' L' U2 R L' D2 U2 F U2 L2 D F' U D' L U L2 D2 R L D' 
7. (17.01) F R U2 R' B' D B F2 U B2 D L' R B' L F B' L2 B R2 U R2 B D L2 
8. 15.62 B2 R' F L2 F D' L B' F U L2 F' D' R B D' L' B R L B U' D2 B D2 
9. 13.51 B D' F2 D2 B R U R' L U2 F U' F L U R' L' U B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F R 
10. 16.28 L' D2 B2 R' L2 F B L2 B' R U B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 D L' B2 D B2 L F R' 
11. 13.85 D2 R' U2 D2 B U2 L' D2 R2 L' B D' R' L2 D' F' D2 R' F' R F' L' U' L' B' 
12. 13.43 R' L' F2 L' F' U2 R' F R' D2 F2 L2 B' L' B2 L2 F' L2 D R2 B U2 B2 F2 R2 

I still have it in me 

EDIT: 2x2 Avg50: 3.81?

Ridiculous scrambles:



Spoiler



Session average: 3.81
1. 3.40 F' U' R' F2 R' F2 R' F U 
2. 4.78 U F' U' R2 F U' R F R2 U2 
3. 4.08 U R2 U' F2 U' R F' R' 
4. 3.68 U' R' U F2 U2 R' U' 
5. 3.81 U R F U2 F2 R' F' U' R' 
6. 4.77 F' U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' 
7. 4.54 U' R2 U' F U' R2 U2 F2 R' U 
8. 3.38 F U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 
9. 2.27 R F' R F' U R' F' U2 
10. 4.64 U' R F' R U' F' R U 
11. 3.91 U R2 U' F2 U F' R' F2 
12. 3.76 R2 U R' U2 R F2 R U' R2 
13. 3.36 F R2 F R' U' R F2 U' F 
14. 4.15 R F' R' F R U F' R2 
15. 4.95 R F' R U' F2 U F' R2 F' 
16. (6.72) R U' F U' F U 
17. 3.35 F R' U2 R' F2 U F U R U2 
18. 2.15 F2 U' F' R U' R' F 
19. (2.07) F R2 F' R U' F' U2 R2 U' 
20. 3.70 F2 R U' R' F2 R F2 R U2 
21. 3.87 R F' U F U R U2 R' U 
22. 3.37 F' R' F' U2 R F U' 
23. 4.86 R2 U' F2 U' R U' R' U R2 
24. 2.81 F U R' F2 U R2 U F' U' 
25. 4.03 U' F2 R2 F' R F' U R' U' 
26. 4.53 U' R' U2 F U' R F R' U2 
27. 3.58 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R 
28. 3.53 U F' U' R U' F' U2 F' 
29. 4.40 R F U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 
30. 2.97 F R F2 R2 F' R2 F U' 
31. 4.45 U' F R2 U' R' U2 F U2 F 
32. 3.25 F2 U' F U' F' R U2 F2 U' 
33. 3.55 R U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R U2 
34. 4.03 R U' R2 F2 U' F R U2 F2 
35. 4.63 U' F' U2 R F' U F2 R2 F' 
36. 3.97 R U' R2 U R2 F R U F' 
37. 3.16 U' F2 R U' R2 U' 
38. 4.19 F' R2 F' R U' F U R U' 
39. 2.76 F2 R' U F R2 U2 F2 U' F U' 
40. 4.74 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F U2 F2 U' 
41. 2.71 R' F' R2 U F R F2 U' R' U2 
42. 4.29 R F2 U2 F R' F U F' R U' 
43. 2.73 U' R F' R' U' R2 F R' U 
44. 4.34 U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' 
45. 4.40 U2 F2 R' F' U F' R U' R' 
46. 3.48 F2 U' F R' U' 
47. 4.27 R' F' U' F U2 F R2 F' 
48. 3.83 U' F2 R' U R U F R2 F2 U' 
49. 3.89 F R U' R U' F2 U R U2 
50. 3.67 F R F2 U' F' U F R


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 2, 2009)

Did 41 solves on the megaminx after school today..

Session avg: 1:14.90

Best avg12: 1:13.46

Best avg5: 1:10.36

Best mo3: 1:10.36

Best single: 1:04.48


----------



## blade740 (Oct 3, 2009)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 6.55
worst time: 19.96
best mean of 3: 10.27 (σ = 2.64)
best avg5: 11.36 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 12.97 (σ = 1.36)
session avg: 14.33 (σ = 1.90)
session mean: 14.28



Spoiler



1. 17.50 (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (5,-4) / (2,2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-2) / (2,5) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (1,-4) / (-3,6) / (6,0) 
2. 14.08 (-2,0) / (6,2) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-2,0) / (5,6) / (-3,6) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) 
3. 14.19 (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (2,4) / (6,-4) / (-3,6) /
4. 16.31[p] (1,0) / (-4,5) / (4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (-2,2) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (6,-2) / (4,-4) /
5. 17.56 (-3,-4) / (-2,-3) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,3) / (4,-3) 
6. 15.11 (-2,2) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (4,3) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (4,6) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (-2,-1) / (0,2) /
7. 13.81 / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,2) / (0,-4) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-5) /
8. 13.78 (1,3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,6) / (-5,2) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (3,2) / (0,-2) /
9. 12.61 (0,-4) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,5) / (5,-4) / (-4,4) / (-1,0) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (2,6) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (6,0) 
10. 15.97 (-5,5) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (5,6) / (5,1) / (-3,6) / (-4,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,-5) / (-2,6) /
11. 13.02[GU] (0,-4) / (4,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (6,-1) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (4,4) / (-4,0) /
12. 16.19[p] (1,6) / (2,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,5) / (6,4) / (3,3) / (-5,-2) / (4,5) / (6,-5) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (1,4) / (-4,-2) / (2,3) 
13. 14.90 (0,-1) / (0,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (-5,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (2,3) / (2,4) / (-4,6) / (3,4) / (-1,1) / (2,3) /
14. 13.53[GU] (3,6) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-4) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) 
15. 17.93[p] (-3,5) / (-5,4) / (-3,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-1,5) / (1,0) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (6,-4) / (6,6) /
16. 16.58 (4,-1) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (2,4) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (-4,6) / (-2,6) 
17. 16.81[p] (1,-4) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,6) / (-5,4) / (-1,6) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-1,6) / (6,-2) / (3,-2) / (5,0) / (-2,0) /
18. 15.88 (-5,3) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,6) / (2,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (-4,2) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (-5,4) /
19. 17.28[p] (-2,-1) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (5,3) / (-4,-1) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (-2,5) / (6,4) / (-2,-4) / (-4,2) / (-4,6) / (6,6) /
20. 10.82[p] (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (4,1) / (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (1,-4) / (3,-4) / (-2,-3) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (6,-2) / (0,6) /
21. 13.47 (6,3) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (2,-4) / (2,6) / (1,0) / (-2,3) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (6,4) / (-1,6) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (2,3) / (6,6) 
22. 14.41 (0,-1) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,5) / (6,-2) / (-3,6) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (-3,-1) / (0,6) / (6,2) / (-4,6) /
23. 13.15 (0,-1) / (4,-2) / (-4,6) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (-5,0) 
24. 16.16 (1,5) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (-1,5) / (1,6) / (6,-5) / (6,0) / (5,-2) / (-3,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (4,-4) /
25. 15.15 (-5,6) / (3,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (5,-4) / (0,6) / (-5,4) / (0,4) / (1,6) /
26. 14.68 (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,2) / (1,-3) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-2,6) / (6,0) 
27. (19.96[p]) (3,-1) / (1,3) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (3,6) / (-4,-4) / (-2,3) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (-1,-2) /
28. 12.02 (-5,5) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (-2,-3) / (4,3) / (5,6) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (-2,3) / (-4,-4) 
29. 12.21 (1,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-1) / (6,3) / (-2,-1) / (6,-4) / (4,-1) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (1,-4) / (4,6) / (-4,6) / (6,3) / (-1,0) 
30. 11.53[GJ] (1,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (-3,-1) / (-3,5) / (-5,1) / (3,5) / (0,-3) / (-4,1) / (3,-3) 
31. 17.13[p] (4,0) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (3,3) / (2,0) / (3,3) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (2,-1) / (-2,6) / (2,2) / (2,4) / (-4,-4) / (6,0) / (-4,5) 
32. 12.28 (6,2) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (5,-3) / (6,5) / (-5,-5) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-1) / (0,-4) 
33. 13.40 (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (4,-2) / (4,-4) / (6,2) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (-2,2) / (6,6) / (0,6) 
34. 12.77[TU] (-2,-3) / (6,5) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-5,3) / (5,5) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,-3) 
35. 14.68[p] (-3,6) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (-4,6) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (4,3) / (0,-4) / (3,-4) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (-1,6) / (6,-3) / (0,1) 
36. 14.65 (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (2,6) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (4,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,4) 
37. 13.30 (-3,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) 
38. 16.88[p] (6,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,-1) / (-2,6) / (6,-2) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (5,0) / (0,-2) 
39. 13.83 (6,2) / (1,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (-5,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (5,6) 
40. 14.47[p] (1,6) / (-4,2) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (6,2) / (-1,1) / (6,3) 
41. 11.63 (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (-4,2) / (4,6) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (2,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-1,3) / (6,6) / (3,0) 
42. 10.09 (1,-4) / (6,6) / (4,3) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-1,6) / (1,3) / (3,0) / (2,3) /
43. 13.27 (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,-5) / (2,0) / (3,-2) / (-2,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (-4,6) 
44. 12.36[AG] (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,1) / (4,-5) / (0,6) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,-2) / (4,-4) /
45. (6.55) (4,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,6) / (-1,-3) / (0,4) / (6,-1) / (6,6) / (1,0) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,6) / (-3,-3) / (2,6) / (1,2) 
46. 11.90 (-5,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-2,-4) / (4,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (1,-4) / (4,0) / (-5,3) / (0,-5) 
47. 16.22[p] (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,4) / (-4,5) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (5,-5) / (6,3) / (-1,4) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (2,0) /
48. 14.19 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (5,5) / (4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (0,2) / (4,6) / (-4,-4) / (2,4) /
49. 14.38[AN] (0,6) / (3,3) / (6,-2) / (5,0) / (-1,6) / (-4,6) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (4,-4) / (4,-4) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,0) 
50. 13.53[p] (-5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (6,4) / (6,-1) / (2,-1) / (2,-2) / (-2,4) / (5,6) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (6,-5) /


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 3, 2009)

18.65 avg of 25
and a new pb for tps on this one 
D R L' F U F2 D' F2 D' B R D' U2 R2 U2 F L D2 B2 L R B2 F D' R2


----------



## Konsta (Oct 3, 2009)

blade740 said:


> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 6.55
> worst time: 19.96
> best mean of 3: 10.27 (σ = 2.64)
> ...



Whaah, that's insane! 

I almost got first sub-1 min with 3x3x4: 1:00.58.
First doing F2L, then last 2 layers.
EDIT: 56.15!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 3, 2009)

25.21 average of 5!
Now I have that feeling where I don't know what to do this moment because I actually accomplished what I was trying to do.....maybe I'll do some 4x4.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 3, 2009)

I have been practicing solving nothing (simulated on a 3x3) on qqtimer and I think I'm getting pretty good:

best avg12: 0.001 (σ = 0.00)
0.002, (0.001), 0.001, 0.001, 0.001, 0.001, (0.029), 0.001, 0.001, 0.001, 0.002, 0.001


----------



## TMOY (Oct 3, 2009)

What happened on the 0.029 solve ? A pop ?


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2009)

[15:21] <Faz> 0.000, 0.000, 0.344, 0.000, 0.000 = 0.000 avg 5 
[15:21] <Faz> win 
[15:21] <qqwref> wat 
[15:22] <edd5190> phases hi 
[15:22] <Faz> qq 
[15:22] <Faz> i found an awesome hax 
[15:22] <qqwref> oh? 
[15:23] <qqwref> and if you say manual enter imma fuccen kill u 
[15:23] <phases> hiya 
[15:23] <Faz> ok what you do 
[15:23] <qqwref> yo phases 
[15:23] <Faz> hold down space and a letter key 
[15:23] <Faz> then just release space


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 0.000
worst time: 0.001

current mean of 3: 0.001 (σ = 0.00)
best mean of 3: 0.000 (σ = 0.00)

current avg5: 0.000 (σ = 0.00)
best avg5: 0.000 (σ = 0.00)

session avg: 0.000 (σ = 0.00)
session mean: 0.000

0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.001, 0.001

without using feliks's "hack"


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2009)

Did a fair amount of pyra today

Mean100: 7.71

Best Single: 2.97
Worst Single: 13.03

Best avg5: 5.88
Worst avg5: 9.41

Best avg12: 6.58
Worst avg12: 8.63

times:


Spoiler



8.38, 7.72, 9.55, 9.52, 7.56, 8.08, 7.22, 3.81, 11.36, 10.78, 7.78, 9.68, 7.55, 6.65, 8.94, 7.15, 7.55, 8.97, 7.72, 6.81, 7.93, 6.58, 8.63, 10.03, 8.46, 7.58, 4.91, 10.03, 2.97, 8.22, 7.53, 7.69, 8.91, 8.81, 8.21, 7.31, 6.58, 7.18, 6.56, 7.78, 9.09, 5.59, 7.66, 8.71, 5.77, 7.75, 8.91, 8.90, 8.80, 9.05, 8.59, 8.59, 8.27, 4.84, 7.83, 9.90, 4.96, 4.75, 8.05, 6.47, 7.21, 6.40, 7.56, 5.40, 7.08, 9.75, 5.27, 9.55, 6.34, 4.47, 7.02, 8.61, 7.27, 7.78, 7.52, 4.83, 7.69, 7.83, 8.30, 3.84, 5.47, 7.34, 6.44, 8.36, 9.65, 9.47, 7.46, 13.03, 8.09, 8.13, 9.06, 8.75, 6.86, 7.61



Best NL single:

3.84 U L' U' B R' B R l' u'

This graph probably gives you a better idea of how it went. Blue is single, pink is avg5, yellow is avg12:


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 3, 2009)

My first 3x3 OH average of 12. I realised today that I had never done it
21.77, 28.14, 28.50, 25.09, 29.91, 28.29, 30.59, 28.89, 33.82, 28.02, 35.12, 31.14
Average 29.24
I can do better. Lost Concentration towards the end.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh.. My.. God!

Sub 1 on megaminx!! 

*59.21*!!

Really good solve! I was at LL at 46, shaked so much on the 3 cycle! could've been a lot faster but I don't care! I got a sub 1!

I also beat some other records.
*Mean of 3: 1:06.06
Average of 5: 1:06.31
Average of 12: 1:11.04*

Crazy day for megaminx


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

21.79, 26.97, 21.36, (18.06), 19.22, (28.46), 18.48, 22.37, 19.37, 21.07, 19.17, 19.13 = 20.89 average for square-1.

Sub-20 soon ^^


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 3, 2009)

hi-games.net 3x3x3: 15.05 19.50 15.34 20.13 13.92 14.98 14.92 14.31 15.61 18.72 15.03 17.25
average: 16.071
New PB!!! Also had my first sub-15 average of 5 in there.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 3, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.16
worst time: 21.29

current avg12: 16.26 (σ = 1.87)
best avg12: 16.26 (σ = 1.87)

14.42
13.22
16.44
16.29
19.92
16.48
(12.16)
15.56
(21.29)
17.36
14.59
18.34

PB RA12. Wow.
My best time (12.14) was a PLL skip. The first two solves were great, but I don't remember them being lucky. Just especially easy. 16.26 is great for me.

YES!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 3, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> *59.21*!!
> 
> Really good solve! I was at LL at 46, shaked so much on the 3 cycle! could've been a lot faster but I don't care! I got a sub 1!



Whoa! Awesome  Another WR hunter?  (I'm not one of those )

*YES! 

Average: 14.68
Standard Deviation: 0.33
Best Time: 14.16
Worst Time: 19.70
Individual Times:
1.	14.69 L U2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R D B' F' U B L R D' L' D' B'
2.	14.27  U2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R F U2 L2 D' F D' B2 F L'
3.	(14.16)	D' U' B2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F R2 B2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 
4.	15.08 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R' B' F' R2 B F2 U F' D' U' R D' U2 R' F2 L' D' U'
5.	(19.70)	U2 B2 F2 R F U B F2 R' F D B2 L2 B' R' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' R2 F2 L2 R'*

New PB-average and 2nd sub-15 ever! I'm ready for Worlds!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 3, 2009)

4x4 avg 12 - 1:58.41
4x4 avg 5 - 1:54.53
4x4 PB- 1:33.29
(using CCT)

1:38.87
1:34.84
2:07.12
2:12.44
2:19.29
(2:26.76)
1:59.62 +
(1:33.29)
1:57.14
1:46.83
2:02.90
2:05.09

ya know what's funny?
before this, my pb avg of 12 was 2:15.40
and my PB single solve was 1:48 ...
that leaves 4 PB's in this average of 12
nice


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 3, 2009)

2x2 first sub-4 average :O :O Sub-WR

Average: 3.09
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 1.23
Worst Time: 4.64
Individual Times:
1.	(4.64)	B2 D F' L B2 L' D' B2 U2 R2 U R'
2.	3.95	F' D' B2 L D2 B R' U2 R U2 F D2
3.	2.62	D' L D R D B2 D2 B R2 B L' D
4.	(1.23)	U2 B' U2 B' L D' L' U' F' U F' R
5.	2.70	U2 R U2 R U2 L' F' R' B D B' D'


EDIT: I think I am sub-5 now:

4.46 average of 12
and 4.94 average of 25


Spoiler



Statistics for 10-03-2009 21:21:33

Average: 4.94
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 3.12
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	4.98	U2 F' D F' D' L2 F' L D' L D' F
2.	5.00	R2 B D2 B' D F2 U' F' L F' U2 L'
3.	4.75	U' R D2 F U2 B U2 F' D F' D R2
4.	4.19	F2 R2 F' D' F' D F' L F' R B' D2
5.	3.56	L' U2 R' U R D' R U F2 D R2 B2
6.	5.12	B D' L' F R2 B R B2 D R' B U'
7.	5.64	R2 F' R' D2 F2 U F L2 D L2 F2 R2
8.	6.62	F R2 D F2 L2 B R' F' D F D2 F
9.	4.45	D2 F2 L' U F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R
10.	4.00	L' B U' F' D B2 R2 B' U F2 D L
11.	(3.12)	B2 R' D2 R2 U R D' L2 F D F U'
12.	4.27	L F D F2 U' B' D' F U B2 D2 L2
13.	4.44	U B2 R F2 U' L B' L' D' L D' B'
14.	5.01	L2 F2 U' L' U' L2 B D B' R' F' D
15.	4.89	B D L' B' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 D F
16.	4.80	L2 D' B2 R2 D' B R' F R U' R B
17.	3.84	B2 U2 L' U F' D2 L2 U2 F R B2 L2
18.	5.64	B D' L2 B D L U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F
19.	7.30+	L2 F' U' B U2 R D2 R F L' F2 U'
20.	3.42	R' D2 F R U' L F2 D2 R' B R2 U
21.	4.88	B' D R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 D' L'
22.	4.47	R D R' U B2 R' F D2 L U' F' D2
23.	7.05	F2 U' R' U B2 U F L D2 B2 L' D
24.	5.19	R' D2 B2 R' D L U' L2 D R' U2 L
25.	(DNF)	R U' F' R' F2 R' F' U2 B L' B' D'


----------



## Tortin (Oct 3, 2009)

1:52.47, 1:36.19, 1:54.99, 1:53.01, 1:42.57 = 1:49.35 (σ = 4.80)  5x5.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 3, 2009)

Tortin said:


> 1:52.47, 1:36.19, 1:54.99, 1:53.01, 1:42.57 = 1:49.35 (σ = 4.80)  5x5.


that beats my PB avg5 by 0.15


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 3, 2009)

Updated mega records 

Single: 59.12!! (full step)
Average of 12: 1:09.65!!'

Yay!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow Simon, that's really impressive  You seemed to have improved a lot recently.

Also, accomplishment: 13.12 sq-1 with parity, but what I'm most pleased with is how I forced the cases, and had learnt algs specifically for this. It was adj on bottom, so I did ACW O perm on top and then CW O perm-adj (which I learnt a few days ago).


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Updated mega records
> 
> Single: 59.12!! (full step)
> Average of 12: 1:09.65!!'
> ...



Crazy. Keep practicing, get on the podium at WC!


----------



## Tortin (Oct 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > 1:52.47, 1:36.19, 1:54.99, 1:53.01, 1:42.57 = 1:49.35 (σ = 4.80)  5x5.
> ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 4, 2009)

sq2 is fun

1:49.83, 1:59.52, 1:54.47, 2:03.38, 1:48.21, *(1:17.80)*, (2:32.28), 2:07.83, 1:35.03, 1:56.78, 1:46.52, 1:46.77 = *1:52.83 avg12*


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 4, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Did a fair amount of pyra today
> 
> Mean100: 7.71
> 
> ...


6 times over ten how are you so awesome! That single beats world record single right?


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 4, 2009)

Did some computer clock today. Getting a lot of sub-9 average of 12's. 


Spoiler



11.406, 10.510, 8.743, 8.088, 9.290, 8.006, 8.623, 6.612, 9.289, 12.373, 8.734, 9.701, 7.592, 8.123, 8.774, 9.214, 7.066, 10.057, 8.442, 7.311, 8.433, 9.882, 9.367, 8.880, 9.695, 10.215, 10.797, 8.471, 10.336, 9.727, 7.632, 11.998, 8.431, 6.855, 8.809, 9.173, 8.378, 10.005, 8.184, 7.334, 8.118, 9.569, 11.237, 9.236, 8.240, 8.393, 6.552, 8.284, 8.156, 9.499, 8.211, 10.712, 10.742, 9.488, 11.923, 9.320, 7.695, 8.492, 10.830, 12.094, 11.550, 8.375, 12.279, 8.110, 8.051, 8.342, 9.429, 7.385, 7.401, 9.590, 8.417, 11.995, 7.566, 7.662, 11.958, 8.111, 10.833, 11.607, 7.473, 9.115, 7.052, 9.728, 10.049, 9.099, 8.061, 9.289, 7.056, 7.643, 8.556, 9.700, 7.929, 7.791, 9.148, 11.045, 7.983, 8.821, 9.595, 8.230, 8.551, 11.398, 9.097, 8.252, 9.184, 10.382, 8.987, 11.487, 7.674, 9.378, 9.494, 8.850, 11.092, 8.143, 7.118, 8.868, 12.124

number of times: 115 (enough already!)
best time: 6.552
worst time: 12.373

current avg12: 9.4355
best avg12: 8.4852


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 4, 2009)

WHAAAAAT

Average of 5: 12.68
1. (11.54) D2 R' B' U' F' U' R F' L2 F' B D B' F L' F2 D2 U L U D B R2 B F2
2. 13.24 F' R' B' D2 B L' F' B2 R' B L2 B' F' D2 U B2 U2 R F' R' F B2 U' R B2
3. 12.41 D2 B U F U2 B D2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 R L' F U' B F U' F2 B' U' B' F' D'
4. (15.18) L2 B2 F' R2 F B U L' D R2 D2 U2 B L U' F' L2 D2 R' D R2 B' R' B2 L2
5. 12.40 F2 U' B2 U B' L2 R U D' R2 L U D L R' B2 R U2 D2 F2 B U2 F2 U L


----------



## Anthony (Oct 4, 2009)

Yalow said:


> WHAAAAAT
> 
> Average of 5: 12.68
> 1. (11.54) D2 R' B' U' F' U' R F' L2 F' B D B' F L' F2 D2 U L U D B R2 B F2
> ...



Late night cubing ftw.


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > WHAAAAAT
> ...



It doesn't count if you don't know it's late.

Maarten says:
it's 2 AM there, right?
Justin says:
WHOA
it is
I thought it was like 12


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 4, 2009)

3x3 12.04, 13.36, 11.75, 15.09, 14.17
Average 13.19
All non lucky solves 

PB avg of 12
15.25, 13.11, 16.28, 15.80, 12.04, 13.36, 11.75, 15.09, 14.17, 14.89, 12.80, 14.85
Average = 14.14


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't believe it!
Yesterday I had my first sub-4 average of 5 at 2x2 which already was sub-WR! (3.09)

And today I got another 4 sub-4 avgs, where the worst was 3.86 and the best 3.38!!!

And now the totally amazing accomplishment:
Düdüdüdüdüdühh:


Average: 3.99
Standard Deviation: 0.57
Best Time: 2.39
Worst Time: 6.03
Individual Times:
1.	4.36	L2 B' D' F2 U R' F R2 B2 R2 B L2
2.	2.88	R' U2 L F2 U L2 B2 L U B2 R2 F
3.	(2.39)	L' U2 L F' U' L' U' F' U2 L2 D' B2
4.	4.33	L' D R' F' U2 L F2 D2 B R D2 R2
5.	3.20	D F' U' B' R2 B' R' U R' B' U F2
6.	4.05	D' F' D' R2 D B D' L2 B U L U
7.	4.14	R2 D B2 L D2 L2 F2 U' L B D R'
8.	4.33	D' F' D F2 D' L2 D' R' U L D' B2
9.	4.61	D2 F U' R' F2 L' D' B L' B2 L' F
10.	(6.03)	L2 D R' F2 L' F D R' F' L2 D2 L2

This beats my old PB (I always use avg10) by 0.47!
I'm so happy!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 4, 2009)

8.37 non-lucky!

D U' L U2 B2 L2 R' D2 U B' F' D B D' U2 B F R2 F2 U F U' L' R D2

y B' U' R' F D2 R2
y' L' U' L U' y' R U R'
y U' R U R'
L U L'
r U R U' L' U R' U'
x' U L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U'

41/8.37 = 4.9 tps


----------



## Escher (Oct 4, 2009)

WTF. 9.24 using ZZ.

D U' F' L F' D U' F' L2 R' F2 L R2 B F D2 B2 U2 L R2 U2 L R B R

EO: U' B' F' R' F (5)
Line: R L2 D (3) [8]

1st slot: U2 R U2 R2 U' R (6) [14]
2nd slot + BL 1x2x2: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8) [22]
finish LH block: L' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L (9) [31]

ZBLL: (U2) R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 (U') (11) [42]

tps: 4.5454...
I'm counting it as ZBLL because I'd predicted the PLL skip 
It's the fastest ZZ single I've heard of though 

EDIT: Nice time and solution Simon! Not what I would've done in a speedsolve situation, but awesome nonetheless


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> WTF. 9.24 using ZZ.
> 
> D U' F' L F' D U' F' L2 R' F2 L R2 B F D2 B2 U2 L R2 U2 L R B R
> 
> ...



That solution is AWESOME!


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> WTF. 9.24 using ZZ.
> 
> D U' F' L F' D U' F' L2 R' F2 L R2 B F D2 B2 U2 L R2 U2 L R B R
> 
> ...



Wow, madness! I'd love to see a sub-10 ZZ solve on vid... 

EDIT: That's a nice ZZ F2L solve, I see you're no longer thinking EOCross, nice one 
EDIT2: I usually do 6 bad edges using the 3+3 strategy (its usually less moves), so for example for this scramble EO alone would be B L2 R' F'


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi-games 4x4 single: 57.xy
I had feliks beat for a while, then he pwned me 

4x4 single:
47.77
Practicing 3x3 has really helped me, it was the first solve of the day.


----------



## Escher (Oct 4, 2009)

ZZ average of 50

Average: 16.64
Standard Deviation: 4.63
Best Time: 10.29
Worst Time: 35.38



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1. 19.62 U' R' D' L2 U2 B L R2 B2 R B F D U2 B' F R' B' L D' U' L' R' D U
2. 10.77 R2 B' F2 D2 B R2 B' F' L R2 B' L' F L' R2 B2 D2 R' B F' L2 B2 F2 L2 R2
3. 19.74 F' L2 R F2 R B' F D' U2 L' D2 U L2 B2 L B' F2 L2 D2 B' D' F' R2 U2 R2
4. 18.16 B' R' D U2 F' R B' F D U2 B' F U B' D2 U2 B' D' U2 R2 B F2 L' B' F2
5. 14.70 U B2 D' F U2 R' B2 D2 L R U B' U' L B U' B' F' R' B L2 F D2 U2 R'
6. 14.74 B2 F2 L2 F' D U R B2 U' R' U' L R U2 B R D U' R2 B2 D U R' B2 F'
7. 18.98 B' F' L2 F D B U2 F L' R2 B U B' L' D2 U' B2 F' U L' R2 B' U2 R2 U2
8. 35.38 D2 U R2 B2 L' D2 B' R D2 L2 R2 D' U' B L' R2 F2 L' D U L U2 B' L2 R2
9. 15.05 F' L D' R2 D' U2 B U B D U2 B L' U2 R B2 R2 D2 U' L R F' L2 U' L'
10. 14.34 B2 U B' L' D2 L B2 U2 B' F' D' F L2 R2 D B2 L' R' D U2 R U2 R U L2
11. 17.98 U2 R' D2 F L B F2 R F R2 F U2 L B D' U2 L2 R2 B R D B F L' U
12. 15.03 F' R2 B2 F L' B2 U' B D2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R2 B D U' F D U' B' R B
13. 18.52 L' R D' U B F D' U F2 D' U2 R D2 U B2 L' R B' D' L2 B R B2 F' R
14. 13.38 D2 R B' R U2 B2 D' U B F L' R' D' U2 R' D U2 B' L F U B2 F2 U2 R
15. 12.21 B F2 D' U L2 F' D2 B' F D U2 R' B F2 R2 D U L' R F' L' R' B2 F' L'
16. 12.61 L R' D' B D L' D F' U F L' R2 B' F L R U2 B L' R2 U2 L2 R2 U B'
17. 17.97 B F' D2 B2 F2 D' F L' B F D2 B F2 U2 R2 F U L2 B2 L' R D' F' R' F2
18. 18.85 L2 D' U' B' F D R D U2 B2 F D2 R B D B' U' B F D' B2 F D' L2 D
19. 29.66 D B2 F D U F' L' U R2 B' R B F' D2 L' R' B' F' U R D B F' R2 F
20. 14.25 B D R2 B' F' L' U' R2 B2 F' D' F2 U' F L2 D2 L B2 L D' L F2 L2 R2 F
21. 18.07 L' R2 D' U L B2 L' D U' L U2 R2 B' F2 L2 R D2 U' F2 D' B F' L R2 F'
22. 12.88 L' D' L D L B' D2 U2 L B2 F' L2 U' B D U2 L2 R2 B2 F' L' F2 U F2 D2
23. 18.04 L R' U' L B2 L2 D U2 L' F' L2 R' U B2 F D' L2 F' R B D' U' B D U'
24. 14.77 L2 R2 D' R D2 L2 U L' R2 D U B2 F' D U B F' D2 U2 R' B F2 R2 B F
25. 19.18 U2 R D' L D U R2 U' B2 L' R' F' L R2 F2 D' L' R B2 D2 B2 U' B' F' D'
26. 26.11 F' L' R U B2 L' F2 L B F' U' F2 D' U F L2 R' U' B2 F2 D' U2 F L' R2
27. 11.18 D2 L F D2 B2 R2 D U2 F' R' F' R B U2 B2 R B2 D' B D U' B' L' R' U'
28. 18.26 D2 U B' L2 B D B2 D U' L D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' D2 U' B' D F L' R D
29. 11.35 F L B2 L R' F R F D' U2 B2 F' L' R2 F D' F D2 U' F2 D' U' B2 F' L'
30. 21.86 D' L2 R' D' U2 R2 D2 U B F2 L D B2 F' L2 D U2 L' D' F' U' L2 F2 L' R
31. 16.36 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L R D U' R' F2 L R' D L B2 F' L D2 F' D' U F' U'
32. 13.99 B L' D' U' B2 F L U B F L' R U R2 U B F2 L D2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 D
33. 20.26 B F2 D' U L' B' L' F2 U' L2 R' D' U' F' U2 F' R B D U2 R D2 U B' L
34. 13.50 B F' L' R2 B2 F D2 F2 U' F U2 L2 R2 B F2 R' D' B F R U B2 F' U' F
35. 15.17 B F D2 R' D2 F R2 D' U2 L' B' F L R' F D U' R' F' L2 R2 F L2 R' D'
36. 15.98 F2 L2 B2 D F D2 U' L R2 B' D2 U' B L2 R D2 U2 B F' L R2 B2 F2 R U
37. 12.57 D' B2 F2 L' R2 F D' U' R2 D B2 F' D2 U2 L R' B2 F2 L' U F2 D L R D
38. 13.38 U2 B U' R U2 F' R2 D U F2 L R F2 R2 U F' L R F L B' F2 L' D2 U
39. 14.25 B' D U' F2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 L2 R B L' B D' U' L F2 D F2 L R' B F' U2
40. 18.15 F D U' B' L' D U2 B' D2 L2 R2 D2 B F2 L' B2 D B2 F' U2 R2 U R B F2
41. 20.71 D' U' L' U2 L2 R D' U2 F D2 U' R B D' R D2 U' R D' U2 B2 F' R' B2 D2
42. 21.81 F' R D2 R' D B' D R' U' B' F' U B2 F' D L2 R2 F2 U' F L F' R2 D F
43. 12.55 F2 L' F2 L' R2 F' L B' F' L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R' B L' D U2 F' L' R' U
44. 15.93 D' U2 L R2 U F2 L2 F' L D' R2 B U L' R D R B' L' R' F D U2 B' L2
45. 12.45 R2 B2 F' R U B F' D U2 B R' B F' U' L R D' B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' U2 L2
46. 10.29 B2 F D R' D2 B R' F' D F2 D2 U' L' R' D2 B F2 L2 B2 F' D U2 B' F' D2
47. 14.55 B F' U' L2 D' L R' B' F L' B2 F' D' U' R2 B R D U R2 D R2 F L2 B2
48. 15.72 D2 B' F2 L2 R D2 U B2 R B2 D2 B2 F' U' R' F2 U R D2 U' F' D U B' F
49. 17.47 D' U R2 B' F2 D' F D F2 R2 B' R D' F' L' R2 U' B F L2 R2 B2 D U' F
50. 13.22 B2 F2 R' D2 U L' R2 D U2 B F D' U F D' U' B' U B2 U L2 F L D' U2



Best RA of 12: 15.03
Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 10.29
Worst Time: 21.81

Best RA of 5: 
Average: 13.18
Standard Deviation: 0.97
Best Time: 10.29
Worst Time: 15.93
Individual Times:
1. 12.55 F2 L' F2 L' R2 F' L B' F' L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R' B L' D U2 F' L' R' U
2. (15.93) D' U2 L R2 U F2 L2 F' L D' R2 B U L' R D R B' L' R' F D U2 B' L2
3. 12.45 R2 B2 F' R U B F' D U2 B R' B F' U' L R D' B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' U2 L2
4. (10.29) B2 F D R' D2 B R' F' D F2 D2 U' L' R' D2 B F2 L2 B2 F' D U2 B' F' D2
5. 14.55 B F' U' L2 D' L R' B' F L' B2 F' D' U' R2 B R D U R2 D R2 F L2 B2

Pretty pleased with that 
I still have a lot of bad habits (like doing EO + Line, or EO + cross), and my EOLine is completely to blame for the inconsistency. The 10.29 was an EPLL skip. Pre-inspection is probably DNF-able on about half the solves, too...


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> I still have a lot of bad habits (like doing EO + Line, or EO + cross), and my EOLine is completely to blame for the inconsistency. The 10.29 was an EPLL skip. Pre-inspection is probably DNF-able on about half the solves, too...



When you do EO+Line, are you anticipating the line moves during inspection? There's probably not a huge difference between doing that and an optimised Line.

When I plan EOLine, instead of optimising for move count I usually try to plan a line which ends with D or D' since it makes F2L lookahead easier. My worst case line moves usually go something like:
D' Rx/Lx D
or
Lx Rx D
.. so during planning any EO which leaves either one line edge placed or each edge in the L and R slices is acceptable. I find going for this strategy, rather than an optimal line is quicker for me.


----------



## Escher (Oct 4, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> When you do EO+Line, are you anticipating the line moves during inspection? There's probably not a huge difference between doing that and an optimised Line.
> 
> When I plan EOLine, instead of optimising for move count I usually try to plan a line which ends with D or D' since it makes F2L lookahead easier. My worst case line moves usually go something like:
> D' Rx/Lx D
> ...



It depends, if the EO stage is short (mostly 2s or 4s) I'll lookahead for the whole EOLine. Mostly I'll just notice one during the EO stage and look for the other after finishing EO.
Once I've done today's work (which I haven't even started) I'll probably dedicate most of this evening to getting better at EOLine, it's really holding me back from sub 15. My f2l is probably nearly as fast as my Fridrich and my LL is slightly faster.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 4, 2009)

Successfully conquered my inability to perform well with the stackmat due to using the space bar with the cube in my hands for 3 months =P

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.63
worst time: 18.61
best avg5: 14.36
best avg12: 15.45
session avg: 15.45
session mean: 15.48

times (reset):
16.28, 12.63, 15.02, 17.93, 15.58, 18.61, 16.47, 16.61, 13.71, 13.53, 15.65, 13.72

Yayz. This is my best average ever on a stackmat lol. Crazy nice singles.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> It depends, if the EO stage is short (mostly 2s or 4s) I'll lookahead for the whole EOLine. Mostly I'll just notice one during the EO stage and look for the other after finishing EO.
> Once I've done today's work (which I haven't even started) I'll probably dedicate most of this evening to getting better at EOLine, it's really holding me back from sub 15. My f2l is probably nearly as fast as my Fridrich and my LL is slightly faster.



That's pretty cool, I reckon with enough practice it should be possible to get EOLine almost as fast as cross... maybe so that EOLine+LL ~= Cross+OLL/PLL
ZZ F2L should in theory be quicker than Fridrich, especially if you're good with your left hand. Mine is certainly a lot faster than Fridrich, but then again, I don't really practice Fridrich slots much


----------



## Forte (Oct 4, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

14.55 PLL skip


----------



## elcarc (Oct 4, 2009)

WOOOHOOO. Extremely lucky pb
12.61 

And lucky average of 5 
21.31


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

Statistics for 10-04-2009 13:42:58

Average: 14.84
Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 12.11
Worst Time: 17.61
Individual Times:
1.	13.07	L' B' R B F D' R2 U L2 B' L2 U L2 R D2 B2 L' D' F' L2 F' R D2 U' F2
2.	13.95	D U2 L' D2 U B2 D U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U' L2 B' R D' U2 F2 R2 B F D' U2 B2
3.	13.85	R' D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D U L' R' U B F' L2 D2 U L B2 F2 D' U' B2 F L2
4.	17.21	D2 R D U' L R2 D' B' R2 B F R2 B' U' R2 F2 U R' B' L R2 D2 U L' R'
5.	17.25	F D' U2 F L' U' F2 R2 F R' B2 L2 R B L R' B F' L' B F2 R' B' L2 F2
6.	14.82	D2 U B F' U B' F L2 R2 U2 L B2 F R B' F2 R' B F2 L2 U' F2 R U' F
7.	13.12	L2 R' D L2 R' D U' L D U2 B F' L2 R' F D2 L2 R2 F' D U' B' F U' L2
8.	15.28	L' R2 D R2 U L' F L R B F' D U2 B2 F R2 D F2 L B' F' U' L' F' L2
9.	(17.61)	F' U' B F2 U R D2 U' L D2 B' R B' R D F D' U B' U F' R U' R2 U2
10.	(12.11)	D U F' D2 U B' F' R B' F L2 B F2 L' F L' D' F R2 B' L R2 B F' D
11.	15.60	B' F' L2 R U B' F U B2 F' D' L2 D' U2 B L' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' L' R' F
12.	14.24	F L R F' R' B2 U' L' R U2 B' F' L' R2 F L2 R2 U2 L' D2 U' B L2 R2 F


no skips. Practice for MIT...


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Oct 4, 2009)

Avg of 100: 18.20, Avg of 12: 16.73, Avg of 5: 15.22

I beat all of my average pb:s today!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 4, 2009)

*Megaminx mean of 3: 1:03.84*

1:01.32, 1:04.28, 1:05.93

Pretty good..


----------



## Shortey (Oct 4, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> *Megaminx mean of 3: 1:03.84*
> 
> 1:01.32, 1:04.28, 1:05.93
> 
> Pretty good..



Sub-WR, correct?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 4, 2009)

Morten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > *Megaminx mean of 3: 1:03.84*
> ...



Yes  I doubt I'll do anything close to this at WC


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 5, 2009)

Average of 12: 26.99
1. 26.34 B2 F U' R2 U2 F U D' F' R' F' L2 F' L' R' B U B L' R2 U D F' U2 B 
2. 25.53 F' D B' R2 L' U' B' L2 B' R2 L B' F2 D2 F R U2 B2 U B F U2 R L2 B 
3. 23.20 B' L2 F' U2 R L' F' L' F U' B U' F2 U2 D' L' U2 F2 B U2 D' L2 F2 L' B2 
4. (21.60) U F2 L' B R L2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U D R D R' L2 F2 D2 F2 U B 
5. 26.30 U L B' L F R L' U D' L' R2 D B F U' F2 D2 L' F2 L' R' U2 B' L U' 
6. 29.41 L' D' L F B U2 L' U2 D' R F2 R2 U2 R F' U' R2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 
7. 23.95 U2 D' F D' R2 U' F2 L F2 R' B R' L2 B2 D2 R F' R' U' B2 R U2 D R D' 
8. 28.27 R' D2 L2 U2 L U F2 U2 F' D' U R2 D' U2 L B F' R2 B' F' R2 B2 R' L2 F' 
9. 31.68 U L F' R2 U B' L2 R' D' B' D' B' U D2 B' R2 L B F' R2 F U' F2 R' F2 
10. 22.53 U2 D' L' F' U2 L R D2 L2 U R F2 B' L' B' R L F B U2 B' U L2 R2 D2 
11. 32.68+ F2 R B2 U2 B' F U D2 F L2 U' B2 D2 U2 B R' L U D F2 D' F B' D2 U 
12. (36.50) B2 U2 B2 U R' L2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F R' U2 L2 B D2 U2 L' B' F2 D2 R2 L 

Average of 5: 24.48
1. 23.20 B' L2 F' U2 R L' F' L' F U' B U' F2 U2 D' L' U2 F2 B U2 D' L2 F2 L' B2 
2. (21.60) U F2 L' B R L2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U D R D R' L2 F2 D2 F2 U B 
3. 26.30 U L B' L F R L' U D' L' R2 D B F U' F2 D2 L' F2 L' R' U2 B' L U' 
4. (29.41) L' D' L F B U2 L' U2 D' R F2 R2 U2 R F' U' R2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 
5. 23.95 U2 D' F D' R2 U' F2 L F2 R' B R' L2 B2 D2 R F' R' U' B2 R U2 D R D' 

OH is fun.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 5, 2009)

New PB Single and Average of 12!
Single: 18.38
Average: 25.49
The 18 sec solve is part of the 25 sec average.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi-games.net 3x3x3

Wuqiong Fan: 8 second F2L, 13.78 solve. G perm
Wuqiong Fan: 13.43 with 8 second F2L. U perm
Wuqiong Fan: 13.45 with 8 second F2L. U perm
Wuqiong Fan: 12.86 with 8 second F2L. R perm
Wuqiong Fan: 13.39 with 8 second F2L. A perm
Wuqiong Fan: 13.13 with 7 second F2L, 3LLL, J perm
Wuqiong Fan: 13.44 with 9 second F2L, R perm

Plenty of nice singles in a short session. Probably broke my PB average too. I didn't keep track.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 5, 2009)

New PB single: 11.28 PLL skip 
3 of 5: 15.51 

Computer clock continues to improve


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been trying to get sub6 for like three days... and it finally happened 

Computer clock average of 12: 5.8058 
6.341, 6.056, (4.868), (7.386), 5.813, 5.529, 6.024, 6.864, 5.316, 5.394, 5.231, 5.490

[00:39:32] <+DavidWoner> NOW I HAVE TO PRACTICE AGAIN
[00:39:33] <+DavidWoner> **** YOU


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

3rd sub 30 a5. Times: 23.103, 35.865, 22.831, 22.064, 40.624 = current avg5: 27.266 (σ = 6.08)
qqref, can you please add a function to your timer that includes the sessions scrambles? The 1st solve had a fairly easy x-cross, and I wanted the scramble, but forgot to get it. Please add it so it saves the scrambles of the session.

As a side note, Does this mean I'm sub 30? I normally average around 30-34. This is my 3rd a5 sub 30. PB!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 3rd sub 30 a5. Times: 23.103, 35.865, 22.831, 22.064, 40.624 = current avg5: 27.266 (σ = 6.08)
> qqref, can you please add a function to your timer that includes the sessions scrambles? The 1st solve had a fairly easy x-cross, and I wanted the scramble, but forgot to get it. Please add it so it saves the scrambles of the session.
> 
> As a side note, Does this mean I'm sub 30? I normally average around 30-34. This is my 3rd a5 sub 30. PB!!!!



It already does do that. Click on the average time in the stats bar and the average should highlight, but also a list with all the times and their corresponding scrambles should appear below the main timer. If you try this and it doesn't work let me know.

And no, you're not really sub-30 until you have a sub-30 average of 12.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd sub 30 a5. Times: 23.103, 35.865, 22.831, 22.064, 40.624 = current avg5: 27.266 (σ = 6.08)
> ...


Time to post scramble in easy scramble thread.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 5, 2009)

11.67, 13.70, 12.21, 16.96, 13.54
Average 13.15  New PB im getting lots of sub 14 averages of 5. All non lucky but a few sunes n easy OLLs


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> And no, you're not really sub-30 until you have a sub-30 average of 12.


stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.311
worst time: 42.304

current mean of 3: 30.243 (σ = 9.11)
best mean of 3: 26.666 (σ = 10.06)

current avg5: 32.888 (σ = 3.46)
best avg5: 24.568 (σ = 3.01)

current avg12: 29.226 (σ = 6.78)
best avg12: 29.226 (σ = 6.78)

session avg: 29.226 (σ = 6.78)
session mean: 29.323

Yayz, my pb a5 and a12.

Times:
23.103, 35.865, 22.831, 22.064, 40.624, 17.311, 28.808, 34.327, 36.216, 42.304, 28.120, 20.305


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

I still got it. (kinda)

Took the bandage and semi-cast off for sleep. Did an average of 5 (not allowed hehe) My hand still feels frail, and I can't really move my thumb. I used an OK cube, as I lent my a2 to a friend.

12.22, 10.84, 10.84, 9.75, 11.22 = 10.97

Pretty decent methinks (for the situation)


----------



## Kxg (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> current avg12: 29.226 (σ = 6.78)
> best avg12: 29.226 (σ = 6.78)
> 
> Times:
> 23.103, 35.865, 22.831, 22.064, 40.624, 17.311, 28.808, 34.327, 36.216, 42.304, 28.120, 20.305



I beat you, lol.

Average: 27.43
Best Time: 22.06
Worst Time: 35.80
Individual Times:

1.	22.63	
2.	27.75	
3.	26.75
4.	30.18	
5.	23.81	
6.	30.05	
7.	(22.06)	
8.	31.80	
9.	27.04	
10.	27.68	
11.	(35.80)	
12.	26.59	

PB avg of 12.

P.S. You're inconsistent. O_O


----------



## LNZ (Oct 5, 2009)

It took me nearly 20 years to do, but I've solved a megaminx for the first time ever. I'm really happy for it. I know how to solve it now and from now on I aim to bring my PB for this puzzle down in time. Estimated time for first ever solve was about 3 hours.


----------



## phases (Oct 5, 2009)

Just did average of 100, sub 50! All new everythings, too. 

avg100: 49.40
ra5: 41.02
ra12 45.81
pb lucky: 29.30
pb nonlucky: 37.51



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-05-2009 13:02:36

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 49.40
Standard Deviation: 6.62
Best Time: 29.30
Worst Time: 1:09.52
Individual Times:
1.	51.08
2.	55.13	
3.	46.98
4.	53.53
5.	54.34
6.	56.01	
7.	38.52	
8.	46.22
9.	48.48	
10.	49.67	
11.	54.01	
12.	1:00.22
13.	55.21
14.	52.21	
15.	49.32 
16.	47.45	
17.	50.45	
18.	45.49	
19.	41.96	
20.	48.38	
21.	54.48	
22.	46.81
23.	57.80
24.	40.04
25.	39.88	
26.	43.14
27.	29.30 pb lucky
28.	51.00	
29.	52.63	
30.	1:09.52 wtf
31.	56.90	
32.	51.34
33.	47.48	
34.	51.16	
35.	52.12	
36.	49.06
37.	42.76	
38.	53.31	
39.	40.89
40.	42.02	
41.	52.18	
42.	49.16
43.	50.75	
44.	57.07
45.	56.93	
46.	41.62	
47.	50.76	
48.	56.87	
49.	40.70	
50.	1:03.67
51.	54.49
52.	38.25
53.	54.26
54.	47.06	
55.	47.50
56.	46.30
57.	56.55	
58.	53.93
59.	44.49
60.	48.62	
61.	38.97
62.	52.02	
63.	1:01.43
64.	45.90	
65.	47.66
66.	59.10
67.	46.41
68.	31.80
69.	48.42	
70.	48.59	
71.	48.47
72.	55.82
73.	48.66
74.	42.52
75.	47.50	
76.	51.13	
77.	52.25
78.	57.61
79.	45.57	
80.	50.38
81.	49.86	
82.	45.52
83.	49.14	
84.	55.98
85.	46.00	
86.	50.94
87.	47.75	
88.	1:00.76
89.	53.46	
90.	47.35
91.	56.60
92.	47.94
93.	36.36
94.	55.03
95.	37.51 pb nonlucky	
96.	42.96	
97.	54.41	
98.	40.36	
99.	47.14
100.	46.91


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 5, 2009)

PB avg of 100 - 20.81

(best avg 5 - 18.29)
(best avg 12 - 19.48)


----------



## Carrot (Oct 5, 2009)

[21:52] <+^scramble^> Odder's 12 Individual Times: (1.61), 4.72, 4.11, 3.81, 4.34, 6.72, (7.61), 4.02, 3.55, 4.13, 3.72, 4.44
[21:52] <+^scramble^> Odder's Average: 4.35, Best Time: 1.61 Worst Time: 7.61

Just Pyraminx =)

But I really need a pyraminx that doesn't lock up this often :/


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 5, 2009)

Odder said:


> But I really need a pyraminx that doesn't lock up this often :/



Inorite? C4Y pyra sucks


----------



## Kian (Oct 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > But I really need a pyraminx that doesn't lock up this often :/
> ...



Mine is pretty decent. I don't think I turn this thing very accurately yet and it doesn't lock up that much.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > But I really need a pyraminx that doesn't lock up this often :/
> ...



Whatever you said I agree xD 

I use C4Y as I don't have anything else that actually can move without falling apart xD

ohh.. I just realized that it might not be the correct place I posted it as it wasn't a PB or anything.. just a nice "last average before bed" average


----------



## Muesli (Oct 5, 2009)

Rubik's 360 avg of 12

42.52, 
47.73, 
42.85, 
40.67, 
(51.69), 
44.11, 
47.27, 
44.06, 
41.91, 
44.61,
41.37, 
(38.91)

Average: 43.71 (σ = 2.24)

Sub 40!!!


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 5, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Rubik's 360 avg of 12
> 
> 42.52,
> 47.73,
> ...



That's awesome ! Do you know if you have any competition at the UK open?

btw, great to see another cuber from Sheffield too.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 5, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's 360 avg of 12
> ...



I was wondering that myself . I hear you're one of the Sheffielders going? 

I've never seen anyone do it faster. I reckon that if you can do it that fast you would have made a video on youtube about it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know if this counts as an accomplishment or I really need to work on it. But, 6.25 ave of 50 for last layer.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

Kxg said:


> P.S. You're inconsistent. O_O


That's because I normally have similar times for f2l, but I do not know full OLL and PLL. When I get cases I know, I get good times. When I don't, I get bad times. When I get an OLL I know, and a PLL I don't know, I get average times.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah. First Gigaminx solve ever! And I did it with a real Gigaminx, that arrived today  I was a bit afraid that I'll get 'single parity', but apparently that can't happen.
Didn't time it, tho, because I was watching a movie at the same time.
Played with it during commercials and doll parts


----------



## blah (Oct 6, 2009)

Statistics for Megaminx:

Number of solves: 12/12

Session mean: 3:18.21
Session average: 3:16.97
Standard deviation: 19.28 (9.7%)

Best time: 2:52.97
Worst time: 3:55.84

Best average of 5: 3:07.68 = (3:23.65), 3:08.54, 3:19.82, 2:54.69, (2:52.97)

Best average of 12: 3:16.97 = (3:55.84), 3:40.57, 3:05.47, 3:42.16, 3:03.97, 3:03.71, 3:27.15, 3:23.65, 3:08.54, 3:19.82, 2:54.69, (2:52.97)

First average of 12.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 6, 2009)

3x3 Average of 5
20.53, *14.69*, 32.53, 20.16, 24.18

14.69 Had...
x-cross (after the 2x2x2 the other cross pieces were solved)
F2L (fast because of look-ahead)
OLL (can't remember but it was like a sune)
PLL = U (PLL SKIP)

Average:
stats:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 14.69
worst time: 32.53

current avg5: 21.62 (σ = 1.81)
best avg5: 21.62 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 21.62 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 22.42


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 6, 2009)

11.39 average of 12
10.93 average of 5 (average of 5 in bold)

Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 9.53
Worst Time: 14.62
Individual Times:
1.	*10.47	*
2.	*(9.53)*
3.	*10.94* 
4.	*12.39*
5.	*11.38*
6.	11.20	
7.	12.59
8.	12.00	
9.	(14.62)
10.	9.64	
11.	10.67	
12.	12.62
This killed my old pb...
I was honestly sweating after this... but not that bad


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably shouldn't be doing this much sq-2, but I can't help it.

1:21.40, 1:22.00, 1:06.93, 1:14.90, 1:22.80, (1:35.75), 1:14.15, *(1:05.91)*, 1:16.25, 1:13.11, 1:25.93, 1:30.03 = *1:18.75*

On the 1:06 I got to H-Z at 54-ish but failed at recognizing it. On the 1:05 I got to adj-parity on bottom at 52 >.<

Adj-parity on bottom ruins my life.

Edit: I feel I should point out that the next fastest I know of is a lucky 1:39 single. So.. you know.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 6, 2009)

Rubik's Snake 

pb average of 5 

4.40, (6.00), 4.06, (4.00), 4.36 = *4.27*

I reckon I can get a sub-4 average.

edit - next attempt > 

3.75, 4.03, 4.59, (3.52)	, (4.90) = *4.12*

pb single


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 6, 2009)

David: for adj parity on bottom, do CW O perm on top then do the alg for ACW O perm-adj. It's a really nice alg.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 6, 2009)

loosened the screws a little and lube my mf8 megaminx
my old PB (before screw/lube) - 7:01
my new PB (1st solve after screw/lube) - 4:37.52

haha

EDIT: now 4:22.39
i know this still sucks, but ive only timed myself about 5 times total


----------



## Musturd (Oct 6, 2009)

6:	00:37.68	x
5:	00:34.86	x
4:	00:31.17	x
3:	00:24.07	x
2:	00:30.21	x

Best RA of 5
00:32.08

YAY!
I recently started to actually do real ZZ, as in make the left 1x2x2 block rather than EO+Cross and F2L slots.

The 24.07 was non-lucky (I think)
I had 4 bad edges and they all were on the F face, and my DF and DB pieces were in plain sight. My left block was made in 2 moves (HTM), the last 1x1x2 block was already made. I had a U-perm as well.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 6, 2009)

Musturd said:


> I recently started to actually do real ZZ, as in make the left 1x2x2 block rather than EO+Cross and F2L slots.
> .


Good to hear Mustard 

Congrats on the 24.07 too, sub 30 can't be far away


----------



## ferpsg (Oct 6, 2009)

7x7x7: 8:27:75


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 6, 2009)

Statistics for 10-06-2009 18:05:47

Average: 24.38
Standard Deviation: 0.45
Best Time: 23.47
Worst Time: 26.92
Individual Times:
1.	23.75	B' R D' U B R' U' B2 F2 R2 U B' F2 U' L' R B2 F U L2 R D2 B2 D U2
2.	(23.47)	B' L' R D B U2 L R2 D' L' B2 U' L D' U2 L2 R2 F D2 U F' D' U L R2
3.	24.80	B' U R D F2 D U R2 U B D' U F2 D U B' F' D' B F L2 B F2 D2 U
4.	(26.92)	B2 F R D R U L R' B2 L' R' B2 F' D' U2 F R U' B' L2 R D2 U' R2 D
5.	24.59	B' D2 L2 R U2 B F2 U L D L' R' B F2 R B' F2 U' F' L2 U2 L2 R' D U

I was at 27-28 less than a week ago!


----------



## PeterV (Oct 6, 2009)

5x5x5 PB single: 4:52.39. My first sub-5, which seems lame, but I never practice 5x5.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 7, 2009)

Average of 50 = 24.64 WOOT


Spoiler



1. 24.96 R2 F' R' D F' R' L B2 F' L2 D' B' U' L2 U2 F2 D L2 F' R L' F2 B2 U' B 
2. 25.79 D L2 R U L U B U' R L2 U' L U' D L' F' R F2 U2 F U' R F' B R2 
3. 29.36 B' F U' R L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R F R' L F' B2 R' F2 B D' L 
4. 28.76 F D2 L F' R' U2 R' F2 D2 R' B D2 B2 L U2 B D' L2 U D' L2 U2 L2 F' R 
5. 20.48 L' F2 B D' U L' D L B F L U B U2 R L F' D B2 R' U B' L' B' L2 
6. 20.65 D2 L2 R U2 F2 B2 R F D' L' R2 B' L R' U' D R2 B R U2 B2 F2 U D' R' 
7. 25.81 R' B2 R2 B F2 R U2 F B2 L B2 L F D2 R2 U2 D L' F' U' D2 L D2 F2 L2 
8. 21.72 B2 F' D' B' L2 B R' F' R2 B L D R2 F D L2 R F B' L' B U2 F B2 U2 
9. 23.10 F' L2 B U2 L' B' D2 L F' L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F D' F2 U' R U D' F2 U2 L2 R' 
10. 26.23 L R' F2 R2 U' L' F U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 B U R' L' D' U' F B L U' L2 D2 
11. 26.39 L' U' D2 B2 L' D B D L2 B L' R F' B L2 F' B R2 F2 D' L D2 F2 L2 B2 
12. 27.82 U R D' F' D2 F' B D2 U' L' B' F' R D R U2 B R2 D2 R D F2 L2 D' F' 
13. 26.50 U D2 L U2 D2 B' D' U2 R B2 D' F L' F2 U L' B D2 B2 U' D' R' U D2 L 
14. 25.78 U2 D' L D B R' F' R' U2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 R B2 L2 U' F B' U2 R' D' R' 
15. 30.03 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 F R2 F' B' U B2 R U' L D2 L2 B' R2 F2 B' U' R' F' R' B' 
16. 22.03 U2 B2 D' F' B2 L2 D F D F2 U2 F L' R B' L U' B' D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 
17. (18.23) F' B U' R' U B2 U B' U L2 F U2 L' U' R' L2 U2 L' B2 U2 D' L2 U D2 B2 
18. 22.00 U B R' F' B2 D' F' L D F2 R' U2 D L R B' F R2 B2 R2 F2 R L' F2 B 
19. 25.77+ L F B L2 R' F D' R L2 D' L D' L' U' D L U D2 L' R2 B2 U' F U' B' 
20. 25.95 D' R' B' U B' L' R B' L F D2 F2 L2 R' B2 F R' L D F' R D' U R' L 
21. 26.92 L' R U2 L' D L2 D U R' L2 B2 F L' D2 L' R B' L2 F2 U2 L' F B2 U' L' 
22. 25.88 L2 U' D2 R2 D2 B U R' L2 D U' B' F' L D F' L R F' D' R F L2 F' U' 
23. 21.86 B' D' F D2 F D' L' U B2 R' L' B2 D F' D' L B R2 B' F' R U2 B2 R2 U2 
24. 29.21 B R2 D2 U F' R U' R' F2 B' R2 L D F U B' F U D' L B2 U' R' D R2 
25. (30.79) R2 D L R2 D2 F' L B' U F L' U D' B U2 B' F2 L' F U F2 L2 U' D B' 
26. 24.63 U D2 F2 D' U' R2 F R L' B' F' R U D2 R' B' F2 L' B' U L2 D2 L2 F' D' 
27. 23.53 B' F' L2 D U2 R F' L U' L' F L B L2 B D R D' R F' L B2 F' L B2 
28. 23.89 D' R2 D F B' U' L D' B R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' F D B F' R D' R' B R2 B 
29. 23.62+ R' D L2 U2 F B' L' U' L2 F' D R2 D' L' D U R' L U2 R D' R2 U D F 
30. 21.88 L' D2 L' D2 L' B2 U' R' D L' U2 L D2 B2 U2 B U L' F B2 D' B R2 B' R 
31. 21.81 B' D2 U' B' U B' R U R' U2 D' R2 B U D R' U' R2 D B' R' L D L D' 
32. 26.26 R' L2 B2 D2 L U' F2 U R2 B' F D F D L' D B R L2 B' U' R D' L2 D' 
33. 24.69 R' L2 F' R2 B D B2 U' L2 B U' D' L' U R' D2 F U2 F L2 R2 B R' B U 
34. 25.73 L2 R U' D F2 L2 D2 F' U R' D L B2 D' B' R B2 D R F' U' R B' R2 L' 
35. 26.59 R2 F2 U R' B' F U' F U' D2 L' R' U2 B D U2 R2 L' F R' U F' D' L2 U' 
36. 22.99 R F2 L F B' R L D R' B R' U R2 F R2 U L2 R D L R2 U R' U' F2 
37. 20.99 D L D R' B2 D L B2 R' F2 D' R2 D2 B D U' L' D2 U B2 F2 R2 U L U2 
38. 19.34 F2 U L2 U2 L U2 R U D' B2 R' F' D' U2 R B2 D' L U D' L' D L F R 
39. 20.91 D2 F D2 U2 R2 L' B D' L' R U2 F2 B2 L2 D' U' R' B2 R2 F' B L D R F2 
40. 28.76 B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L R F D' F L2 U' D' F2 B2 D' F U2 D' B' F 
41. 22.08 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 R L' D2 U' B' U D R' F' B2 D' L2 F' U D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' 
42. 21.28 B' L F' R2 U F L' R B2 F2 U R' D F2 B2 D2 B' D L2 R F2 R D R' F' 
43. 23.40 L D' L F2 R' F U2 D L B' R2 F U' F R U F U B D L2 B R B' U2 
44. 21.09 D2 F R2 F' D L D2 U R' U L U' F' D2 L2 D2 F2 D F' D R D2 L2 R D' 
45. 26.70 D2 F B2 U' L F U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L' F2 R2 L D R' B' D F' D R2 D B' F' 
46. 24.05 D' U' F2 D' U2 B2 L' R2 B2 L U2 F D' B2 D R L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' B2 L F' 
47. 24.35 D R' L' F2 U F2 B' D2 L' R D' U' B2 R L U D L R D L' D' F' U B 
48. 28.41 L D R L U' F L D' L2 D' R U' R B U2 D B' D L' U2 R D' L' B' R2 
49. 25.07 D B L B R' L U R2 B L B R2 D F R2 F2 L' F2 D B2 U B R D2 R2 
50. 27.79 U F2 B2 U2 B' F L B2 R F' B D F' B2 R' L2 F D2 F' U2 B U2 D2 R D


SD needs some serious work though.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 7, 2009)

So today in Engineering I got jsclock to work. So I was doing some solves and I was doing really really good. I got down to a 6.0153 average of 12 and was still rolling it out. When the bell rang.  

Still a new pb. Now I need sub-6


----------



## qqwref (Oct 7, 2009)

I did five 4x4s in a row in 4:42.61  That's 56.52 mean of 5, not bad at all. They are five different brands too: white mefferts, black c4u "new 4x4", black mini QJ, black ES, white knockoff 4x4 with weird tiles (this is ES mechanism, medium thickness square tiles).

I decided to try doing three different sizes of 3x3 (45mm 50mm 57mm) in a relay, and after a few tries got 44.75  Nothing lucky, but two J perms. I also did a 43.71 that had a PLL skip.
Also 47.19 avg12: 46.20, 45.31, (53.01), 46.08, 47.73, (43.71), 49.37, 49.50, 44.75, 49.71, 47.85, 45.39


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 7, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > I recently started to actually do real ZZ, as in make the left 1x2x2 block rather than EO+Cross and F2L slots.
> ...



I'm watching your times Cride. I'm very interested in seeing how far you can go.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quit Roux. What a great accomplishment.
Also. Sub35 average with any color scheme + CFOP. I'm forcing myself to be color-neutral.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Quit Roux. What a great accomplishment.
> Also. Sub35 average with any color scheme + CFOP. I'm forcing myself to be color-neutral.



Have fun with events other than 3x3 speed now


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Quit Roux. What a great accomplishment.
> ...


Sticking to white cross/2x2 for bigCubes.
Yeah. If I see a nice 2x2x2, I'll pull out some Petrus


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 7, 2009)

5x5 PB - 2:41.95

5x5 avg of 5 - 2:58.66
2:48.84 2:54.39 3:12.74 (3:29.66) (2:41.95)

5x5 avg of 12 - 3:01.43
2:48.84 2:54.39 3:12.74 (3:29.66) (2:41.95) 3:01.71 3:08.44 3:20.22 3:04.23 3:00.06 2:53.72 2:49.91

5x5 avg of 30 solves (30/30)
3:18.43

ALL OF THOSE ARE PB'S!!!


ya know what's funny?
before today, my 5x5 pb was 2:53 and avg12 was 3:29


----------



## LNZ (Oct 7, 2009)

My YJ 6x6 cube arrived today. New 6x6 PB of 23:30 on 6th solve of a real 6x6 cube. 

I have been praticing the exact top layer method for solving a megaminx as well on all solves of the 6x6. Previous best PB for the 6x6 was 40:00 which was done on Gabbasoft.

Actually after 6 solves, I like this 6x6. It is way better than the V6 out of the box and locks up only 1/3 of the time and the outer two slices turn very smoothly. It is ovbious that the makers of this cube did a partial "pi" mod while in the factory. (ie glue two pieces to the core and sand down all the pieces until they're really smooth).

Having said that, I'll will for sure buy a clickless and perfect real V6 if it ever comes out.


----------



## CubeX (Oct 7, 2009)

*sub-7 sec 2x2*

I did not know i would get sub-7 sec for 2x2 Avg. of 5...

Times:

4.11
8.47
8.63
6.34
4.56

Scramble:

1.F R' U F R2 U2
2.U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F' R' F2
3.R2 U F R2 U2 R' U R2 U
4.R F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U
5.R2 F2 U R U2 F' R2 F' U'

Avg. 6.42 sec

YAY, sub-7


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 7, 2009)

I got 12.36 non-lucky single on cubemania!! 
and 5 minutes later 1.09 rubik's magic avg!


----------



## Escher (Oct 7, 2009)

Average: 12.30
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 9.73
Worst Time: 17.29
Individual Times:
_1. 10.68 D U' R' B' R F' L2 B D2 U' B F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U L' R' D2 L B R' D' F'
2. 12.52 U F R2 F' D2 U2 B F2 U' R2 F R D U2 L' R B' L2 B' U' B F2 R' F' L'
3. (9.73) U' F' R' D' F' L D U B2 L2 F' R' U L B L B L2 R2 D' U R B2 F2 L2
4. 12.96 D2 F L R' D U' L B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D' U' R D R U R D2 B2 F2 L D2 U
5. 11.35 B D' U2 B2 F D' L R F' R' D2 F L R2 U B2 L2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B F U'_
6. 14.27 B' F' R B' F2 R D' U L B' F L D' B2 F2 L D' U' L B2 D' U' B2 D2 L2
7. (17.29) U' L D' U' F' L B F' L2 R' F' L' R' D U' L R' F L' U' B D U' R2 D'
8. 14.12 R2 B' D R2 B R B' U' R' B' F2 D2 U F' U' B F2 D U2 B' F2 D U L' F
9. 12.19 B' R D U2 L B' F2 D U B F L F U F' R' B L B D' B' R' D2 L2 B2
10. 12.20 L2 F R' F D' B2 F D' B2 F' R' U2 B' D U' B D' U F2 R B D2 U F2 D
11. 10.48 B L2 U B2 L' R' D L R2 B' D U' L R B2 D U' B2 F L R2 D B2 F2 D'
12. 12.22 L D' U' B2 F D F' D B2 F2 L' D U2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U

11.52 avg of 5 is in italics.

9.73 non-lucky, no PLL skips in the average.

ZZ-EOCross/COLL/ZB/Winter Variation ftw  I wonder if that counts as the UWR for ZZ... 

EDIT: That was part of a 13.78 average of 25!


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Escher said:


> Average: 12.30
> Standard Deviation: 1.21
> Best Time: 9.73
> Worst Time: 17.29



Wow... just wow! Your ZZ learning curve is impressive 



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Musturd said:
> ...



I'm sure if Escher has a good bash at ZZ we'll possibly see some sub-12 averages. It's going to be aaages before I get there (if at all), but thanks anyway.


----------



## Escher (Oct 7, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Wow... just wow! Your ZZ learning curve is impressive



Thanks very much  I still have loads of very bad habits, particularly EOCross. I'm getting better at planning the line though, so maybe once I'm more comfortable with doing EOLine in one (or pretty much one) step I'll be able to concentrate more on doing it properly. I find not being able to yet look-ahead to the blocks quite difficult. 



Cride5 said:


> I'm sure if Escher has a good bash at ZZ we'll possibly see some sub-12 averages. It's going to be aaages before I get there (if at all), but thanks anyway.



You will get there 
I will certainly get a sub12 a12 with EOCross relatively soon, but I don't want that, I'd much rather get one with EOLine, and that'll probably take quite a bit longer.
The LL is amazingly fast for me, definitely sub 4, often sub 3, so it's just a case of improving EOLine, improving pre-inspection ability and practicing blockbuilding...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 7, 2009)

I got 11.36 non-lucky!!! 

EDIT: 11.11


----------



## Muesli (Oct 7, 2009)

Rubik's 360 average of 12:

43.67, 
41.15, 
41.44, 
43.64, 
38.18, 
32.88, 
43.29, 
47.48, 
45.27, 
39.44, 
40.63, 
32.92.

*session avg: 40.96 (σ = 3.37) PB!!*

So very close to a sub-40 average! Prep for the UK open


----------



## Escher (Oct 7, 2009)

<R, U, L> blockbuilding f2l average of 75 (qqtimer)

best time: 3.40
worst time: 13.00 
best avg5: 5.25 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 6.30 (σ = 1.23) 
 session avg: 7.03 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 7.06 

Hmm, I need to get this sub 6, so that an =/<2s EOLine gives me a sub 8 f2l.

EDIT: I did an average <R, U, L> f2l move count avg of 50:
best time: 19.00
worst time: 34.00 
best avg5: 23.33 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 24.40 (σ = 2.91) 
session avg: 26.63 (σ = 3.48)
session mean: 26.62

The scramble for the 19 is stupid, I looked at it again to see what other people got on strangepuzzle and got 9 :/
U R' U' L' U R U' L R' U2 R2 U2 R' L' U' L2 U L' U' R U L U' R' L' 
I was wondering, if anybody knows where to find stats on how many moves <R, U, L> f2l should take, or could show me how to work that out, I'd be very grateful. I'm guessing it should be about 24-25.
Given this kind of move count was all linear stuff, I think that sub 5 for these blocks is quite possible. 

I did an EOLine avg of 50 too:

best time: 1.64
worst time: 7.44

best avg5: 2.01 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 2.44 (σ = 0.55)

session avg: 3.38 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 3.43

Although it was let down a lot by the first 25. The latter were much faster as I warmed up so I think I can easily beat this and my actual average is more like 2.5. That gives me a current breakdown of: 2.5, 7, 3-4 = 12.5-13.5, which is pretty accurate for my better times, though my global average seems to be around 15. A clear improvement path for now would be to get my EOLine sub 2, and my blocks sub 6. After that I can start on ZBLL


----------



## Shortey (Oct 7, 2009)

Yay for 2x2.

I haven't really practiced 2x2. Since I wrecked my first one 2 months ago and got a new one yesterday. Well. A sick accomplishment for me. I only used Fridrich:


a5 4.07
a12: 5.22


EDIT: New Accomplishments:

a5: Statistics for 10-07-2009 18:14:12

Average: 3.68
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 1.66
Worst Time: 5.18
Individual Times: (5.18), 4.80, 3.55, (1.66), 2.70
1.	(5.18)	F' U2 R F' R' U2 F' R
2.	4.80	R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F2
3.	3.55	R' U' R2 F' U' R U2 R
4.	(1.66)	R2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 U R
5.	2.70	R F R' F' R' U' R F

a12:

Average: 4.43
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 0.49
Worst Time: 7.33
Individual Times: 5.18, 4.80, 3.55, 1.66, 2.70, 5.18, 6.78, 5.10, 3.99, (7.33), (0.49), 5.34


0.49 had an easy face and LL Skip.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 7, 2009)

YAYYY  I got my V5 shipped in one day!!! UPS said that it will take 6+ days but it came with like 20 hours!! It's so nice  I'm breaking it in right now.. Hope to make new PB-s soon.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 8, 2009)

5x5 avg of 5 - 2:54.76 
i lost the times ...

Megaminx (just started)
PB - 4:17.53
avg of 5 - 4:37.88


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 8, 2009)

2-5 OH Relay: 7:39.36


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2009)

computer clock average of 12: 5.71625
5.923, 5.867, 5.258, 6.047, 5.266, 5.648, (6.476), 5.986, 5.056, 6.152, 5.959, (4.904)

Well, I'm making small improvements... but they are improvements nonetheless...


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2009)

My Stackmat competition timer came 1 day after we payed! It's awesome! Plus it came with a bag, even though it only mentioned timer in the description. Yayz! Gee it's small. I though it was much bigger.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 8, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 2-5 OH Relay: 7:39.36



:O :O
Insane!

EDIT:
WOOT! I practised Pyra for WC and got this:
Average: 9.72
Standard Deviation: 1.83
Best Time: 6.13
Worst Time: 18.44
Individual Times:
1.	7.78	r' B R U R B U' L B' R L' U L R' L R U L R' B' U' L' U' R' B
2.	(18.44)	u l' r' b L' B' U B R L B' L' B' L' U' L' B' R B' U' R' U' R' L' B
3.	(6.13)	u' b' L' B L' U' L R' L U' B' U' L R U' L' B L' U' R' U' L B R' B
4.	12.18	b B L' B L B U R' B U' B L B L U R L' R' L R' B' U R' L' R
5.	9.19	u l b' L U B' U' B' U' L' B' U B' U' R' U' L' U B' R B L B U B'

Non-lucky single PB and first sub-10 avg!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 8, 2009)

I received my C4U Gigaminx in the post this morning and I managed to solve 4 centres in my lunchbreak! The puzzle is crazy-stiff right now and I'm scared of forcing it too much lest it explode or break.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 8, 2009)

CRAZYNESS!!!

Rubik's Magic 0.97!!
Sub-1


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 8, 2009)

Yay sub-14 

Average: 13.85
Standard Deviation: 2.65
Best Time: 7.71
Worst Time: 20.22
Individual Times:
1.	(7.71)	(6,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,3)
2.	15.37	(1,2) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (-5,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
3.	12.87	(1,-4) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (4,3) / (3,5) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0)
4.	15.53	(4,-1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (4,5) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,1) / (1,2) /
5.	(20.22)	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (2,1) / (2,4) / (0,3)
6.	16.87	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (1,4) / (-3,5) / (6,2) / (-1,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (2,4) / (-2,4) /
7.	17.48	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,2)
8.	13.21	(-2,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (-1,3) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-5,3)
9.	13.02	(3,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (4,4) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,4) /
10.	8.61	(0,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (2,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (2,0)
11.	15.06	(0,6) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (3,2) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (3,0) / (4,1) /
12.	10.44	(3,2) / (-5,1) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-2,3) /


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 8, 2009)

19.81!

My first sub 20 single solve! YES! =))


----------



## phases (Oct 8, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> 19.81!
> 
> My first sub 20 single solve! YES! =))



Nice!


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you! ~20 solves before I had a 20.00! =)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations, Swoncen!!
I remember my first sub-20 solve! I was so happy!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 2-5 OH Relay: 7:39.36



Very nice job!

6:39.56 second try  Too bad I got OLL par on both 4x4 and 5x5 that time.


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes said:


> Congratulations, Swoncen!!
> I remember my first sub-20 solve! I was so happy!



Thank you! 

Thanks to my new cubes (arrived yesterday). The Type FII is incredible! DII and CII are also nice, but nothing compared to FII. My main speedcube before was Type C.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 8, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I received my C4U Gigaminx in the post this morning and I managed to solve 4 centres in my lunchbreak!


Just finished it for the first time - some 9 hrs later! Jeez my arms are RIPPED! Solving this thing is a real workout


----------



## Muesli (Oct 8, 2009)

More Rubik's 360:
45.56, 
45.64, 
44.22, 
41.07, 
39.53, 
42.28, 
36.04, 
38.78, 
39.02,
40.66, 
38.68, 
44.68.

session avg: 41.45 (σ = 2.47)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 8, 2009)

2-5 OH relay - 7:17.17 

Getting better!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 9, 2009)

Megaminx avg of 5 - 4:26.28
(5:19.24) (4:19.73) 4:20.87 4:21.23 4:36.73

my mf8 minx sucks and i have to turn it very slow so it doesn't explode on me ...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 9, 2009)

1:51.640 on unreleased version of IsoMinxSim... well, it's better than a physical cube  Turning is still a bit awkward.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 9, 2009)

not much of an accomplishment, but this SD was amazing. Note the three consecutive 4.97s

2x2x2

Average: 05.07

Fastest Time: 02.82
Slowest Time: 05.37
Standard Deviation: *00.12*

Individual Times:
1) 04.94 B D' R' F' L D2 R U2 R F' U L' D2 B2 U2 B R2 B' R' B2 U2 F' D L' F'
2) (02.82) F2 L' F L' D B2 R D' B' U' R' U R F D2 F' D L' B' U B2 R2 D B' D
3) 05.16 U2 B L' F' R U' L F R' U' F' R' U' R' U2 L' U F' D L2 U2 R U R2 U
4) 05.03 D' R' U F U2 R D2 L2 B R' B' L B' D2 F L' B2 L B' U2 B' L B R' F'
5) 05.32 U R' B L' D2 B L' U R' U L B U B2 L2 F2 L D2 B L2 F' R2 U' L' D2
6) 05.02 F' D' F U B D B' D2 B L' D2 F' R' D2 R D B' U B R2 U L2 F2 L D
7) 04.97 F' R F2 L U R2 D R2 B' L D R F' R U2 L F' L' F U' R2 U' R' F U'
8) 04.97 F U L D F L2 B' U2 L' F2 U L B L B2 R2 F' U2 B2 R D2 L F L' U
9) 04.97 F R' U' L' D R B' U' B U' L' U R F' U R' D' B' R' U' F' U R2 U R'
10) (05.37) R' D2 F L F2 R' D' L' D B' D F2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F U' B' L2 U' F' L' F
11) 05.13 U L2 U' B D' L' B' U2 L' U' R B R2 F L2 F2 R D2 B' D' B' L2 B2 R' U
12) 05.18 L2 D2 R' F U R U F L' F' L' B D' F L' B U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2


...I'm a little rusty


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 9, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> not much of an accomplishment, but this SD was amazing. Note the three consecutive 4.97s
> 
> 2x2x2
> 
> ...



LOL at the consecutive 4.97's


----------



## Muesli (Oct 9, 2009)

*Rubik's 360 Average Of 12*

1: 42.18, 
2: 35.53, 
3: 32.88, 
4: 40.50, 
5: 46.29, 
6: 34.18,
7: (31.16), 
8: (46.30), 
9: 39.26, 
10: 36.37, 
11: 40.89, 
12: 34.79.

*Session avg: 38.29 (σ = 4.02)*

SUB 40! FINALLY!!!


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 9, 2009)

FIRST SUB 15 AVERAGE OF 12 ZOMGGGGGGG

stats:
number of times: 14/14
best time: 13.14
worst time: 18.43
best avg5: 13.95
best avg12: 14.78
session avg: 15.01
session mean: 15.12

Times: 13.75, 13.14, 13.79, 18.43, 16.00, 16.98, 15.38, 15.14, 16.84, 13.49, 13.23, 13.22

Such easy scrambles, one pll skip, almost all had easy blocks.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 9, 2009)

2-7 relay 21:03.
That is draining. My V6 is so bad. I think it took longer than my V7...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 9, 2009)

got 3 PB's on 3x3 ...

18.78 avg of 12
20.58 15.19 16.87 16.88 18.76 19.74 20.51 (22.99) 18.76 (15.06) 17.79 22.71

17.50 avg of 5
(15.19) 16.87 16.88 18.76 (19.74)

20.64 avg of 100 (100/100)


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 9, 2009)

New PB 16.65! Kinda lucky, the F2L pairs made each themselves after each inserted pair.

Here's the scramble.

U2 R' U2 L' F' U D2 L' R U L' D2 U B L U D' B2 L2 F2 B D2 F2 L B'


----------



## thelurch1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> FIRST SUB 15 AVERAGE OF 12 ZOMGGGGGGG
> 
> stats:
> number of times: 14/14
> ...



Man that is sweet!!! Good Job Josh, you are the Petrus Master! Good luck at MIT!


----------



## Tortin (Oct 10, 2009)

Average of 12: 18.42
1. 18.38 F R L2 B' D R F2 U2 D' L' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' D L F' B2 L' B2 U2
2. 16.85 L' U R F' U D2 L' B2 U' R L F' U2 R' U' D R2 L B2 F2 D U' L D' U'
3. 19.05 F2 D' B U D' R B2 F' U' L2 R F B U F' B' L2 U' B L B' R' U' R2 U
4. 21.38 D2 B' R' B U D F' D B2 F' U2 L D' U' L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 B L F U2 R'
5. 16.21 U2 F U B2 L2 D B R L B' R B' R F R' D' U F L U' L' U' R2 U' L2
6. (28.12) U L F2 D' B2 F R' B' F' D' U' B' L R2 U2 B L' U' R2 L' F2 D R D2 U'
7. 17.12 L' D' R2 L D F' L' D2 R' B D R2 L B' F L' U' B' F D' L B L' R D2
8. 19.66 F' L' U B2 U' R' B2 D B L D2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' B2 R' B' F' D U R'
9. 20.70 D R2 U' B2 F D2 F' B L' B F D' B' D2 B' D2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' L2 U' L' F
10. (15.42) U2 L' F2 U' L' R F2 L' R2 D F D2 L F U D B' R2 D' R' D U' F2 R2 L'
11. 18.91 B R' B' D' L' U' B' U2 L F2 U D2 R B2 D L F' L U D2 B' D2 B2 R' B'
12. 15.90 U2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R D2 R2 F U2 R2 L' B D2 U R2 B' U2 L' U D' 

Sub-19 on Petrus!


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

Wat...

Average of 12: 9.68
1. 10.49 U' F2 R' F2 D2 U L2 R B2 U R2 D2 L' D F U F B' U' D' F U R D' F
2. 8.95 R2 B2 L D' L R2 F U2 F U L' F D U R' D' U2 R U2 B' R2 B' R' D' U
3. 7.81 L2 D' F' R' D' F R U2 L' R D' U B2 R D R2 D F2 L R F' U F2 L2 F
4. 9.89 R D2 R F U2 L2 F L2 D' U2 L B U R2 D2 R L' B2 R' L D B2 R F2 L2
5. 9.47 U R' B R B' L2 R2 U2 D' F2 R2 B2 D F2 L' R2 F2 B R U2 D' L' D F' L
6. 10.30 U B2 L2 B U D B2 R' D2 B R U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 U L B D' L2 R U2 L'
7. 8.67 U2 B F' R2 U2 F' D2 U B L U B' L F' U D R2 U' D2 R' D' R U' D F'
8. 10.86 B2 L2 R B' R' L' B R' U2 D R F' B' R' F R2 L' D' F' D F' D2 F L B'
9. (7.59) D L D2 U F L' D' U' F' L2 B2 L R2 D L' F R D F B' R2 F2 R' F U'
10. (13.63) U' R2 L2 U' B' F L2 R' D2 L R' F' L2 D' U' B' R' U' R2 B L2 B2 D' F' R2
11. 10.06 U L2 F' U' R L' U' R U' F' L B F D U F L2 R2 B2 F' L2 D' L2 R B'
12. 10.34 R F R2 F L2 F U' B2 F U2 L' B' F2 R2 B R2 L' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R F'

The first 7 had a 3 second F2L, shame I started doing the wrong OLL...


X cross on B:
7.81 L2 D' F' R' D' F R U2 L' R D' U B2 R D R2 D F2 L R F' U F2 L2 F

x y2 r U' r' R2

U2 y' R' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
L' U L U' L' U' L

Then LL


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2009)

First sub-15 single!! 14.58 

It was full step, a bit lucky because of having an U-perm but the other steps normal. The funny part about this solve is that I picked the cube and didn't realise I had if flipped (my cross face was in L and I do D-cross) until a few seconds inspecting it.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 10, 2009)

hehehe

Average: *15.61*
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 12.17
Worst Time: 17.90
Individual Times:
1. 15.69 2. 14.09 3. 15.86 4. 14.77 5. 14.03 6. (17.90) 7. 16.27 8. 17.71 
9. (12.17) 10. 15.09 11. 15.95 12. 16.67

YAY!
I can haz sub-16


----------



## Konsta (Oct 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wat...
> 
> Average of 12: 9.68


Shouldn't you be like unable to speedcube :confused:
I really want to see your times after your hand is fully healed. Sub9??

öhm.. I did another sub 1 hour with gigaminx?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> X cross on B:
> 7.81 L2 D' F' R' D' F R U2 L' R D' U B2 R D R2 D F2 L R F' U F2 L2 F
> 
> x y2 r U' r' R2
> ...


With LL, do U2 F U R U' R' F' U2 f R U R' U' F' and you get an awesome PLL.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2009)

I was practicing last slot + last layer on 3x3, got a 6.06 average of 12:
5.56, 5.99, 6.33, 6.52, 5.57, 5.22, 6.07, 7.00, (3.73), 6.05, (7.19), 6.26


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 10, 2009)

Not a PB but the best I've done in a while. Trying to get in shape for MN and get used to this cube. 11.30 is PLL skip

Average of 12: 13.31
1. 12.44 U L R2 D' B' F' D' U R2 D' R' U R2 B2 R L2 D' R2 F2 L' R' D2 L D' B'
2. 13.91 D F2 B2 U2 L2 R' F R' D L' B2 F2 R F' L2 D2 B D' U B2 F R' B F' R'
3. 11.30 R L' B L2 F L2 U B R B R' B U' D2 B' U F' L2 F2 U2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2
4. 13.72 U2 L' F2 L' D2 L R2 D2 F' R U D2 B2 L' D' F' D' U2 B F2 U B2 F2 U2 D'
5. 13.19 U2 D B U' F D' F2 D R' F' R' D' R U B2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' R B U F' U
6. 13.40 U' B' U2 D B2 R' L2 D U2 R2 B U2 L' B U2 B2 L' R' B U' F' U' F2 R' L
7. 13.46 D2 F' R2 D2 L F' B2 U' L2 F2 U R D F' B L F2 L F2 U' F' U' L' D L'
8. 13.83 U' L2 D2 B' F L D R' L B2 R D L2 F U D B D2 U' F' L2 R' U2 D2 B
9. (11.13) D R' B L' U2 R F' D2 B D' L' U2 B R' B F D R B' U2 F' D F2 B' R'
10. 13.94 L' F2 U' R' B L2 B L U L' B2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 R B D' F2 D' F D2 F B2
11. (15.86) U B2 U2 D2 L R' F' R L U' D B2 D B' D' F2 B L' F' U' L' U R B' U
12. 13.86 L' B' D' R2 U2 F L F2 D U R2 L2 U' L B' R2 F' R D R D' B' U D2 R'


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > X cross on B:
> ...



Or you can do f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' and get the same awesome PLL.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 10, 2009)

Slowly progressing on the megaminx. With 6 completed solves done, my PB is 16:30. I can go much faster as I was really good at getting up to the last layer of this puzzle in the early 1990's.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 10, 2009)

Sq-1 PB avg of 50:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 15.85
Standard Deviation: 2.87
Best Time: 10.53
Worst Time: 24.26

Best avg of 5: (11.91), 14.39, 12.74, (24.26), 12.75 = 13.29
Best avg of 12: (10.53), 16.16, 15.39, 12.96, 15.97, 16.72, 13.24, 18.07, (18.71), 13.64, 14.60, 10.65 = 14.74

Neither of the smaller averages are PBs, but they're still pretty good.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 10, 2009)

lolololololololol so many easy scrambles. I love computer clock


Spoiler



(4.328), 4.531, 5.484, 5.829, 5.328, 4.703, 6.578, 5.610, 5.531, 5.188, (6.984), 5.921 = 5.4703


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 10, 2009)

4x4 PB single: 46.22


----------



## Edmund (Oct 10, 2009)

2x2x2
Not a great average (3.39) but still good. I had a 2.89 average of 5 in there though and I had lots of 2's (for me). The .92 was ll skip but i forced the oll skip. I knew it would be ll skip.

4.25, 0.92, 2.78, 4.36, 7.01, 2.57, 2.71, 3.38, 2.27, 5.35


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 10, 2009)

3 more 3x3 PB's ... i'm getting personal bests so much lately!

Average: 18.76
Standard Deviation: 2.42
Best Time: 13.63
Worst Time: 23.26
Individual Times:
1. 21.91	B' D2 U2 F D' F R2 F L2 R2 D U L B2 L B F' L R D' U' B D' U2 B
2. 21.55	B' F U2 F' D U L2 D2 B F' U' R2 B2 U' R' D' L R' D B' R U' B2 D2 U'
3.(13.63)	L U2 L2 R D' U F L U B2 U2 B2 D' U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 R D B D' B2 F2
4. 15.78	L' B F2 R2 D' B2 F' D R' B2 F R2 D R' D2 F' L2 F R2 D B F L2 F2 L2
5. 20.31	F' D' U' L B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F D' B' F2 D R2 B2 L' R2 B2 R B2 F2 D L' B'
6. 16.62	B' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B' L B2 F D U' L2 D2 U B F U' L' R' B F2 U2 B
7. 19.39	F2 D2 U B L D' U' R D2 B' F2 R B2 F D2 U2 L R' U2 L R D' U2 B F
8.(23.26)	R2 D U R2 B' L2 R2 D2 L F L2 D' B U2 B F D2 R' D U2 L R2 D U2 B'
9. 18.59	L2 D R2 B2 L R' B2 U B' R' U B2 F2 R' B' L2 R2 D L' F' L R2 B2 U2 F'
10. 14.47	U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F U' B2 F' L2 B2 L D' B' F U' L B2 L R2 F L R2 U2 B'
11. 17.86	R B F2 D2 L2 D2 B' F R F2 D U' B2 F L2 B' F R B F R2 F L R2 D
12. 21.10	D F2 U L' D' B2 L U L' R D L' R2 D' B F2 D' U2 L' F2 L' D' L' R2 D2

Average: 17.26
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 13.63
Worst Time: 20.31
Individual Times:
1.(13.63)	L U2 L2 R D' U F L U B2 U2 B2 D' U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 R D B D' B2 F2
2. 15.78	L' B F2 R2 D' B2 F' D R' B2 F R2 D R' D2 F' L2 F R2 D B F L2 F2 L2
3.(20.31)	F' D' U' L B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F D' B' F2 D R2 B2 L' R2 B2 R B2 F2 D L' B'
4. 16.62	B' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B' L B2 F D U' L2 D2 U B F U' L' R' B F2 U2 B
5. 19.39	F2 D2 U B L D' U' R D2 B' F2 R B2 F D2 U2 L R' U2 L R D' U2 B F

that 13.63 is my new lucky PB

IMPROVING!!!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 10, 2009)

*RUBIK'S 360 AWESOME AVERAGE OF 5*
33.50, 
38.23, 
(26.19), 
(42.44), 
34.89.

Session avg: *35.54* (σ = 1.98)

I got a sub 30!!


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> 2x2x2
> Not a great average (3.39) but still good. I had a 2.89 average of 5 in there though and I had lots of 2's (for me). The .92 was ll skip but i forced the oll skip. I knew it would be ll skip.
> 
> 4.25, 0.92, 2.78, 4.36, 7.01, 2.57, 2.71, 3.38, 2.27, 5.35



Whoa.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 10, 2009)

Dunno if this counts as an accomplishment, but I just taught my fourth person to solve the Rubik's cube, my brother.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2009)

I finally did it. Sub-14 average of 100.
13.86, 11.20, 13.28, 13.68, 11.15, 12.10, 12.37, 13.80, 14.21, 13.52, 12.09, 14.14, 11.38, 15.94, 16.90, 13.22, 11.55, 13.04, 14.05, 13.21, 17.01, 15.62, 14.98, 15.71, 14.81, 11.56, 11.43, 14.90, 15.21, 12.91, 12.70, 13.56, 13.70, 16.55, 16.13, 15.38, 14.13, 13.69, 12.73, 15.15, 14.45, 10.98, 12.40, 14.82, 15.54, 15.04, 11.38, 11.82, 13.11, 15.64, 13.65, 11.41, 12.07, 15.56, 10.88, 13.99, 13.96, 13.81, 14.59, 11.65, 21.48, 12.43, 15.12, 13.04, 11.89, 13.27, 14.85, 12.69, 13.79, 12.16, 12.69, 14.92, 12.07, 14.90, 14.78, 11.63, 14.77, 16.28, 13.34, 14.90, 12.45, 13.33, 13.81, 13.41, 17.74, 14.33, 11.76, 12.90, 27.36, 15.05, 14.18, 16.65, 14.90, 13.24, 14.11, 15.65, 14.35, 11.73, 14.09, 17.93

My previous best was 14.07 so this is a big improvement..this even had a counting 21. I was just able to look ahead so well..both 21 and 27 were messed up V perms I just learned..I even broke my RA of 12 at 12.75 (2nd to 13th solve) though it had the last 2 solves had an OLL and PLL skip. I was doing good (sub-13.70 avg) before the 27s solve and after that it sorta broke my rhythm but glad I still made it 

New Type A-III ftw!

best time: 10.88
worst time: 27.36

current avg5: 14.70 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 12.19 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 15.01 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 12.75 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 13.89 (σ = 1.75)


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Wuqiong+Fan
15.38 average!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 10, 2009)

WTF

17.77 OH just now with Green cross
WTF green cross?!?! Idk lmao
but sweet 
almost beat my pb with it


----------



## PeterV (Oct 11, 2009)

Woohoo! First sub-20 ever on 3x3!!! 18.35, hand scrambled. It was a PLL skip, but I don't care. Just psyched as I've got so close so many times (20.13 non-lucky was my previous PB). Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

[09:59] <Faz> WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW 
[09:59] <Faz> WAT!!!!!!! 
[09:59] <Faz> 1:02 megaminx wat 
[09:59] <Faz> complete pll skip 

1:02.95


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> [09:59] <Faz> WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW
> [09:59] <Faz> WAT!!!!!!!
> [09:59] <Faz> 1:02 megaminx wat
> [09:59] <Faz> complete pll skip
> ...



What megaminx do you use?


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

mf8


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

(13.75), 8.31, 8.52, 9.69, 9.81, 9.16, (6.95), 9.70, 11.34, 9.83, 11.00, 8.78 = 9.61

Rolled out the 13 with a 16 (pop)... 

6 was the 7.08 LL, but with a U instead of U2

EDIT:

Average of 5: 9.04
1. (7.49) F' U' D' B R D L2 F U F D F2 R' D U' B U2 B' D B' D L U' B' U2
2. (11.39) L F D2 L' R' F B2 L' B2 D' F D' R F2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R L2 B' R' D U2
3. 9.13 B D' B' U F R B2 U L D' B R L2 U2 D' R U2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 F R2 F2
4. 10.09 R' D2 R L2 B' U' F U' B2 L2 D2 F' B R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F' B2 D' R2 U' R B2
5. 7.89 F' U B D2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' B L' D2 F' U2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 D L D2 R F'


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 11, 2009)

YEAAAAH

stats:
number of times: 38/38
best time: 1.28
worst time: 4.82

current avg5: 2.66 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 2.43 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 3.04 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 2.65 (σ = 0.74)

session avg: 2.98 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 2.99

PB of 12 before today was 3.03.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 11, 2009)

My first sub 14 avg of 12
14.73, 12.39, 14.38, 14.02, 12.52, 13.45, 14.39, 18.38, 14.72, 14.29, 14.09, 11.87 = 13.90

11.87 and 12. 39 was PLL skip. I think I got considerably lucky here.


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

Average of 12: 9.53
1. 9.67 U' R2 D U L2 R2 U2 D2 L B L' U L' R' U' L2 U' L' B2 R2 U D R' F' B'
2. 8.95 L F' B R U' R' U D B R' L2 F2 R' D L U R' L B' L' B2 R' B D B
3. 10.53 D2 B' R2 L' D U F' D L B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 F R2 L2 B2 D' B U B F2 R2
4. 8.70 F U2 R2 D L' U2 R D L D2 R U2 D2 L2 B' D U F D2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F'
5. (8.59) R2 D' B' F2 R L2 D' U R' D2 R2 F D2 U2 B F R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 U
6. 9.34 D B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' U R2 L F' D F' U' D2 L2 F U' D2 B2 U' F D' U' B'
7. 9.66 R L' D' L R' U' B2 L2 D' U L F2 R' D' B R' B R2 F' R2 B' U2 L' U L'
8. 9.63 U R' F R U' L2 D U R2 D F R' F' D L' U' R' F' U L2 R2 F2 U' L F
9. 9.89 B' R' U' L D R' D' R2 D' B F2 R2 U2 F D U' B2 L2 R' B' R U2 L' D' F'
10. (10.94) D U' R2 B' F' D2 R F' U B' U' D R2 D B2 L D F' R L F2 L U2 L' B
11. 8.91 F' U' R2 L2 B' D' L' R' B' F' D2 L' B2 R L2 B' D' B L F R2 F' D' R' U
12. 10.02 U2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 B F2 U B2 U R' D2 U F2 U2 D R L B2 L B2 L' U' F

New pb avg!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 11, 2009)

After taking a near 2 month break, I got my new 4x4x4 (mini black QJ) yesterday.
I'm already back to how I was an improving!

My PB average of 12 is 1:42.12 (a center piece literally broke in one solve and caused a DNF)

I just got a 1:42.42 10/12! I mean I'm very happy that I'm getting faster already, but if I'm gonna get THAT close, pass it!

EDIT: Also broke my PB with 1:21.13.


Yalow said:


> YEAAAAH
> 
> stats:
> number of times: 38/38
> ...



You are quite insane.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

Rubik's 360 average of 12.

39.86, 
33.11, 
31.02, 
38.14, 
39.48, 
39.86, 
33.75, 
35.15, 
36.48, 
(28.24), 
(40.18), 
29.83.

Session avg: 35.67 (σ = 3.50)

Only one >40 solve, and 2 sub 30s.

I love this puzzle.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 11, 2009)

I just did an average of a 100. The average was 18.83. Kind of good, but I could have done better.

Best single: 11.80 - Very good. Think it was a PLL skip. I got 2 11's so I can't remember which was skip and not.
Best average of 5: 15.64 - Very good. PB a5 is 14.95
Best average of 12: 17.12 - Pretty good. PB a12 is 16.58 me thinks.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

12.02
OH solve
Who doesnt love ZZ?
there is an explanation too why this is under my 2 Handed times
I used WV and got PLL skip
All edges were oriented
line was 3 moves
So lucky I guess
scramble soon


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 11, 2009)

I just attemped an average of 100 but I was too lazy so I only did an average of 70. 

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 70/70

Session mean: 17.15 (±0.00)
Session average: 17.12 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 1.66 (9.7%)

Best time: 14.31
Worst time: 21.42

Current average of 5: 18.07 (+0.98)
Best average of 5: 15.49 = 15.95, (16.47), 14.94, (14.31), 15.58
Worst average of 5: 18.13 = (20.70), (15.28), 18.89, 17.44, 18.05

Current average of 12: 16.64 (+0.07)
Best average of 12: 16.16 = 16.36, (17.98), 15.22, 17.78, 17.08, 14.80, 17.38, 15.95, 16.47, 14.94, (14.31), 15.58


----------



## Shortey (Oct 11, 2009)

New Non-Lucky Single! 10.97. Sub-10 next. =)


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 11, 2009)

First sub 20!!! PLL skip...


----------



## Truncator (Oct 11, 2009)

5x5 stuffs

(3:26.19)
3:38.02
3:39.53
(4:15.28)
3:54.93

Average of 5: 3:44.16


----------



## sennaho (Oct 11, 2009)

Got a new record for single solve of the 3x3x3 today: 32.81! I am very happy with this! ^^


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

sennaho said:


> Got a new record for single solve of the 3x3x3 today: 32.81! I am very happy with this! ^^



Nice one. Keep up the good work


----------



## babyle (Oct 12, 2009)

Got a new pb single solve on 3x3x3. It was 14.88 seconds with a sune and a pll skip


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 12, 2009)

New PB:15.41 non-lucky single.
This came totally out of blue as my hands are really cold and I am .... was just having an all around not-so-great cubing day.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm having fun on my 'Back-To-Speedsolving-Practice-4-Day-Weekend' time!

LOTS OF ACCOMPLISHMENTS!!!

*4x4x4*
New PB - 1:16.78!
1 bad followed, but then I beat THAT PB with 1:07.78!

Later solves didn't were more normal, but I still got a new PB average of 12 - 1:40.41! It barely beats the previous PB. 
The best average 5 was an insane 1:33.54! It including a counting 1:57, so I could have sub-1:30'd.
The previous RA 3/5 was 7 seconds slower, and the following RA 3/5 was 10 seconds slower!

*3x3x3*
16.76 average of 5 (non-rolling) just came out of nowhere! Too many bad solves led the average of 12 to be 18.63-- which, while not as good as I had hoped, is still nice.  The best two times were 15.50 and 14.51!

*3x3x3 OH*

I officially unofficially started OH today.

-I got a 56.33 single of film.
--The mean of 3 was 1:17.10 though

-I later got a crazy 49.31 mean of 3!
--This included a 42.85 nonlucky, my PB.

-I later got a new PB, again nl - 42.53 - pretty close.

I love sudden speed boosts!

*2x2x2*
Ask TheWestonian why I have no accomplishments here. 


And the night is young.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 12, 2009)

Sub-30 on 3x3!!!!!!!!
29.14


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Sub-30 on 3x3!!!!!!!!
> 29.14



Pretty close to your previous PB!

Update your sig.


----------



## Forte (Oct 12, 2009)

YAY!

2x2 average of 12: 6.89 
6.69 6.71 6.85 7.93 9.08 6.10 6.22 (12.83+) (6.02) 6.11 6.85 6.41


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-30 on 3x3!!!!!!!!
> ...



Oops, I really meant 29.43, I just forgot the time(a little):fp


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 12, 2009)

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 100/100

Session mean: 16.80 (±0.00)
Session average: 16.78 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 1.78 (10.6%)

Best time: 12.98
Worst time: 22.11


Best average of 5: 14.98 = (12.98), 15.91, 15.11, (17.39), 13.92

est average of 12: 15.64 = 15.56, 17.14, 13.94, 15.64, 15.41, (17.66), (12.98), 15.91, 15.11, 17.39, 13.92, 16.38

FIRST SUB 15 AVERAGE OF 5 
FIRST SUB 16 AVERAGE OF 12


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

First sub-15 is also sub-14?

NICE JOB!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 12, 2009)

46:40 first-ever gelatinbrain gigaminx

I think I will be better with a real one.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 12, 2009)

Average of 12: 24.64 (σ = 1.83)


Spoiler



1. 26.69 U R2 B2 R U' R U' R L' F2 D L' F U2 B' L B2 U' D2 R U' B' L' F' U 
2. (29.20) D' B2 U2 R B' R L2 F D' B2 D R' U D' L U L F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' R' F2 
3. 24.46 B' R2 B F' R U2 F B' R2 L2 B' L F2 B' D' F B2 L2 F' R F' U2 F' L2 D' 
4. 23.18 B2 D2 F' D L' U' R' B' F2 D2 L2 B' F D2 R L2 U D B' F' R2 U F2 U2 R' 
5. 24.73 R F' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U2 D B F U B2 R2 B' U' L2 D U L' F R2 B' L' D2 
6. 22.21 D L D' F' L2 R2 B' R B2 L B D2 U' L U2 D B U2 L U2 B U' L' F R 
7. 22.27 U D' B D2 B2 F' L' B2 U B2 D L' F2 D2 U' R U2 F2 D R L2 U2 D' F2 L 
8. (18.99) U' D B R2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 L2 B' L2 U' F' D2 U F' U D B D' L' F' B2 D' 
9. 23.30 D F' L B F U2 B' F2 D2 F2 D L2 B' R' F' R' F D2 F U' D2 F' U F' L2 
10. 27.73 D L' D B2 U' R D' L2 R B L' R2 D' R2 U' L2 D' U' L B' F L2 R' U R 
11. 25.21 B' R' F' B U' F2 U2 R2 D U' F' U R L' F R2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 
12. 26.67 R L' B D' F' B2 R F R2 U2 B U D F2 U R B R' L2 B L B R B2 R'



Average of 5: 22.55 (σ = 0.44)


Spoiler



1. 23.18 B2 D2 F' D L' U' R' B' F2 D2 L2 B' F D2 R L2 U D B' F' R2 U F2 U2 R' 
2. (24.73) R F' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U2 D B F U B2 R2 B' U' L2 D U L' F R2 B' L' D2 
3. 22.21 D L D' F' L2 R2 B' R B2 L B D2 U' L U2 D B U2 L U2 B U' L' F R 
4. 22.27 U D' B D2 B2 F' L' B2 U B2 D L' F2 D2 U' R U2 F2 D R L2 U2 D' F2 L 
5. (18.99) U' D B R2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 L2 B' L2 U' F' D2 U F' U D B D' L' F' B2 D'



OH is still fun... This came out of nowhere. My previous PB average of 12 was 26.99


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup, OH is pretty fun.

Any advice for someone who just started?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2009)

3x3 non-lucky. 15.88. Using the scramble that fazrulz1 got non-lucky 7.xy recently. This was my first attempt at the scramble.  Yayz. Solution posted in that thread, but too lazy to link...


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

27.04,
(22.83), 
27.66, 
(28.36), 
23.36,

Random Scrambles Avg5. A pretty nice average for me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 12, 2009)

I broke the German NR at Magic single  with a 1.09! (at worlds)
also I got:
- a 14.43 single 3x3
- a 15.4 avg 3x3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 12, 2009)

28.86 OH


Spoiler



using Roux


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

New Personal 3x3x3 best!

20.64


----------



## Kxg (Oct 12, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> New Personal 3x3x3 best!
> 
> 20.64



Go, go, catch up with my pb.. I'll go catch up with your averages.  lol


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > New Personal 3x3x3 best!
> ...



What averages 

I average 30 seconds.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 12, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



You seem to be more consistent at sub-30 than I am.  I'm often doing a 28s avg of 12 and BOOM some 32s+ solves, getting my avg of 12 to sup-30. >_<


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 12, 2009)

New PB 17.17. Two days ago I had my first sub 20 solve and now 17.17. Later today I got a 17.46. My look-ahead is getting better. Time for 2LLL now. I use 4LLL at the moment.. *lol*

YAY!


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 12, 2009)

Woot. Sub 14.

Average of 12: 13.94
1. 12.98 U2 D2 B R' L' D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F B2 L2 B L' U2 B2 L D' R' D' B' D
2. 12.81 U D2 R' F' B' D' L' D R2 U' L B2 D' L' U' D R2 L2 U D' L' U F2 L2 D2
3. (10.96) L2 D' U L2 B' U L2 B' L2 U2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' D2 L B R' B L' R B' D2 L2
4. 14.33 L' B' R' B U D2 F' L' U' R' L F2 R D' U R' F U2 L F2 B L B' R' B
5. (DNF) L' U' F B2 L' B2 U R2 B2 U2 R U F D2 R' B' F' U2 D2 R2 U' F2 B2 R' L
6. 13.44 L' F2 D F D2 B' U' L2 F B D' U' L2 U R' U' B' R' L' U' B' F2 D2 R U
7. 13.18 F' U' L2 B L2 D' B' L B2 D' F U' B2 F' U R U2 F2 U2 R' L' F L' F B2
8. 14.81 D U' L B F R B' F' R' B L' D R' U' L2 B' F2 L' D' R U B U F2 B2
9. 15.18 F2 D2 F' L' F R' L2 B' L' D' B F2 D2 R D B2 U F' U' B' L F' D' F B
10. 12.72 D2 F L' D R F' B' L' U B2 D2 F2 R' D B F U' R2 F B D2 F' D2 U B
11. 15.09 D' U R D2 L R2 B' L' D2 U' L2 B L' R B F L2 B D R' D2 F D2 L' U2
12. 14.88 F2 D' F2 B D L' F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B D B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 B2 D'

The first 5 or so scrambles are really easy.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 12, 2009)

New 3x3x3 pb single: 18.70

Rather slow cross, easy F2L, f R U f' R' U' OLL and U perm.

PB avg of 12 too 

Average: 27.36
Best Time: 18.70
Worst Time: 32.29
Individual Times:
1.	25.61	
2.	26.30	
3.	24.12	
4.	29.38	
5.	(32.29)	
6.	28.44	
7.	25.43	
8.	30.92	
9.	(18.70)	
10.	28.23	
11.	23.94	
12.	31.19


----------



## Forte (Oct 12, 2009)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

14.80 
Full step!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

Forte said:


> YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 14.80
> Full step!!!!!!!!!!



HACKS!


----------



## Forte (Oct 12, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



XD

Wanna hear some more?

*Average of 5: 19.33 *
18.34, 18.11, 21.55, (23.50), (17.02)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!! The goals thread really DOES work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 12, 2009)

(9.79), 11.90, 11.94, 10.65, 11.30, 13.57, (14.04), 12.51, 12.81, 11.98, 11.23, 13.45 = 12.13 average

WHY WHY WHY WHY?!?!?! WHY?!?! WHY MUST I ALWAYS GET F*****G NERVOUS EVERYTIME I GET CLOSE TO SUB 12?!?!?! 

I couldn't even DO the last solve my hands were shaking so F#@$#@@ BAD

UGHHHGHGHGHGHGGHGHGHGHGGHGHGHGHFGLDJGFLDJLKDF 

This is officially the worst I've ever felt after an avg... if that last solve was just at least 12.. I would FINALLY have sub 12


----------



## phases (Oct 12, 2009)

New non-lucky PB today! 32.57! Still averaging around 48.50 though. 




Derrick Eide17 said:


> I couldn't even DO the last solve my hands were shaking so F#@$#@@ BAD




..happens to me too, drives me nuts! I outa take up Shelley's approach.. don't even look at your average/times till you're done...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, just don't look at the statistics until you are done with the session. Then you don't get nervous, you just do times, and when you are done you are often pleasantly surprised that there is an average much better than you thought you would do


----------



## peterbat (Oct 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, just don't look at the statistics until you are done with the session. Then you don't get nervous, you just do times, and when you are done you are often pleasantly surprised that there is an average much better than you thought you would do



Coincidentally, I just tried that with a 3x3 average of 12 (using your timer) and got a pleasantly surprising PB:

Average of 12: 18.02
1. 18.47 U D R2 D2 B2 L' R' U' B' D' B' U L2 U' R L2 F D' B L B2 F L U B2
2. 16.88 B D2 U' F B2 U' L F' R' U2 D' R B' F2 D' L2 F B' L' U R U2 R2 L2 B
3. 19.23 D R' D' F B' L' F B R2 L F2 R2 B2 F U' F L2 D U F2 D' R2 F' U' D'
4. (20.25) U R F L2 B2 U' R2 D2 B' D R2 B' L2 U2 F' D F D2 U' B F D F L2 U2
5. 17.71 F U' D F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L B' D' B' U2 F2 R2 B' U' F' U2 L U'
6. (14.90) F' D2 F2 R' U R D2 U2 L2 D2 R U D' R' L2 F D' B' D2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 U2
7. 16.47 F L D' U' F' U2 D R F' R F U' R B R' U' F D2 F2 B2 L' B' L R' B'
8. 18.46 D U2 B' F2 R' D' R U B U' B' R2 L2 F2 D' L F' U2 B U D' B2 F R2 L
9. 19.70 U L B' D R D L U2 R' D2 U R D2 U' F' U R L2 F' R' U' L R2 F' B
10. 18.28 B2 R' D R2 L2 B2 R' L' U' B2 L' D L2 B U R2 L2 D2 U R' L2 F R F' R'
11. 16.39 R B' R D' B F' R2 U' F R2 U' D' F U F2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B F2 L2 D R
12. 18.66 L F L' U' B R L2 B' D2 F2 D F R B' L' F2 B2 U2 D' B L' D L2 U2 R 

Note: session mean = 17.95, but that 14.9 doesn't count 

EDIT: 13.01 single PB, non-lucky. Woo. Previous NL best was 14.21.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 12, 2009)

3x3x3 with 3rd type A. PB average of 5.
9.33 was PLL skip.

Average: *12.38*
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 9.33
Worst Time: 15.78
Individual Times:
1.	13.13	B2 U2 L2 D2 B' U L' R2 D' F' L' F2 U B2 L' F D U2 L' R2 B' D2 U' R' U
2.	(15.78)	R2 B U2 F2 U2 L' D F U' F' D' R B' F' U' B' F' U2 L' R B2 F2 L2 R2 D
3.	12.22	L2 B' F2 U' B2 F U B2 F' R' B F D' L' R' F' L2 R F2 R U' L' D2 L2 D
4.	11.78	F R B2 D' U' F2 D U' F' D' U' R D' B' F' L B' D L' B2 F' D2 F2 D' L2
5.	(9.33)	B2 U B2 F' L' R B2 L R' F' L B2 L2 R B2 L2 R' D' U' L' B F2 L' D' F2


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Woot. Sub 14.
> 
> Average of 12: 13.94


 beast  <3


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Woot. Sub 14.
> 
> Average of 12: 13.94
> 1. 12.98 U2 D2 B R' L' D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F B2 L2 B L' U2 B2 L D' R' D' B' D
> ...



So easy you just didn't care enough to finish the 5th?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

3x3x3 Rubik's Cube

27.24, 
(28.82), 
25.42, 
26.18, 
(24.28),

Bloody good average for me.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 13, 2009)

13.70 8.81 s 11.68 s 15.15 s 12.76 s = 12.71 avg of 5 WOOT
I normally average around 15-16, the eight second solve was double X cross, LL was sune+G perm. got a PLL skip on 11 though...could've been easily sub-10


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 13, 2009)

i'm still completely terrible, recently started, but ...

2x2 avg 12 - 8.92
7.69 8.81 10.21 9.45 (10.41) 10.03 9.94 (5.10) 9.88 8.98 6.16 8.05

2x2 avg 5 - 7.73
(5.10) (9.88) 8.98 6.16 8.05


----------



## ianini (Oct 13, 2009)

Session average: 21.90
1. 20.43 F R' U L' F R2 U2 D2 R F' B D R F D U R2 B' D' B2 R2 B' F L D 
2. 22.43 B' L2 F2 R2 F' L D R2 D B' R' B2 D B2 D R2 L' U' L F2 B L F2 R' L2 
3. (18.71) L2 U' F2 L2 U L' R D' F2 R2 U' B2 L' F' D2 L F D' B2 D' U B' U' L2 F' 
4. (29.66) D' L' D' U2 B2 U2 R2 U L' U2 D2 R L' U2 B' L2 F R' B' R' B2 D R2 L2 D 
5. 22.83 D2 R U2 R' L2 D' R' U' B L' U' D2 L' B2 D B' L D2 B U B2 F' U D R' 

yay! sub 22!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 13, 2009)

New lucky 3x3 PB... video up soon


----------



## Hays (Oct 13, 2009)

Sub 1:30 5x5 Finally!! 1:27.38


----------



## peterbat (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, and now a pb avg of 5 (previous was well over 17):

Average of 5: 16.38
1. (13.01) F2 U B2 R' B' R2 D B' U' F2 R U2 B' F' L U2 D B L' B' F' R2 D' L2 F'
2. 16.35 F' R' L U L U2 B F2 D2 B2 F' R2 U' D2 B2 R L D2 F2 U2 R U' R F U'
3. 16.18 F U' B' D F' D' B R F' U' F' D U L F' U2 L2 D F' U L' B2 U B' D'
4. (22.23) D2 B' U' L' R D' L2 B' U B2 F' D2 F D2 R2 U2 D' R2 B' U L B' F' R' D
5. 16.59 L2 D B2 D' F' U' L2 R F2 R' U F R' D2 R B2 L2 F2 D B' U2 B2 D L' R 

The 22 was me fumbling the cube and having to redo some f2l.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

1.98 on R U R' U' x6.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 13, 2009)

Non-rolling, first 5 solves of the day.

Average of 5: 17.77
1. 19.42 (1,2) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,-1) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (3,-2) / (3,6) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) / (3,6) 
2. 19.40 (6,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (6,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) /
3. (25.13) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-5) / (-4,2) / (3,4) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (3,4) / (1,-2) / (-4,-2) / (2,6) /
4. (14.31) (4,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (-5,6) / (5,6) / (-5,0) / (4,-4) / (6,-2) / (2,3) / (2,-2) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-1,6) 
5. 14.50 (3,-1) / (-5,6) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-5) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (2,-2) / (-4,4) /


----------



## Shortey (Oct 13, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Non-rolling, first 5 solves of the day.
> 
> Average of 5: 17.77
> 1. 19.42 (1,2) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,-1) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (3,-2) / (3,6) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) / (3,6)
> ...



Convert to Vandenbergh. =P


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 13, 2009)

Noes!!!! Nevar!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 13, 2009)

just started OH

PB - 52.69

avg of 5 -1:04.39

i keep getting DNF's because it's so hard to do some PLLs slowed down and w/ one hand


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2009)

That70sShowDude, I challenge you in a race to become sub-40 (average of 12) in OH first!

My PBs are higher than yours, but times will range greatly at first.


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2009)

Average: 10.30
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 9.27
Worst Time: 12.21
Individual Times:
1. (9.27) D' L2 R' D2 B F' R D U B2 F2 R2 B2 R B' F' L' R2 D U2 L' D' U R' D
2. 10.02 U2 R2 B F' D2 U' F L2 R D' L R2 D' U' L R' B2 U' R B' F L2 F U R2
3. 9.92 U2 B F L' R2 D2 L2 R' B' F U' F D' F U2 L2 F2 L2 F D B2 F' L B2 R
4. (12.21) B' F L B L' R2 D U2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 B F L D' B' D' U F' U' B F D'
5. 10.95 B' F' D' U' B2 U' B F2 D U B2 F' L' U' B F2 D' U R' D U' F U' L' U'

That was SO CLOSE to sub 10 it was depressing. I messed up AUF on the last solve, & they were all non lucky  
I would've had to have had 10.02 on the last solve to actually get a 9.99 average, but still 
A new PB, nevertheless.

EDIT: WTF 8.94 NL

B2 L2 R2 B' D L2 D2 B' F' L' D U' B' D2 U2 R2 B F R2 D U2 L' R' F D2

Cross (stupid inefficient): y L F' L' y' D2 R' U R' F (8)

1st pair: L' U L U' L' U' L (7) (15)
2nd: U2 y R' U' R (4) (19) 
3rd + 4th: U2 y' R U R2 U' R U' R' U R (10) (29)
OLL: U2 R' F RUR'U' F' U R (10) (39)
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11) (50)

TPS: 5.6

Ridiculous  
This cube is so unbelievably fast.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow. That's still a pretty amazing average though.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 13, 2009)

New 5x5 PB Average- 4:27.xx
how is this a record if the times are so horrible you ask fact numero uno- It is my ONLY 5x5 average, and This is like only my third day of practicing up till now I hardly touched my 5x5 so yes this is an accomplishment.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> Average: 10.30
> EDIT: WTF 8.94 NL
> 
> B2 L2 R2 B' D L2 D2 B' F' L' D U' B' D2 U2 R2 B F R2 D U2 L' R' F D2
> ...



And what cube is that?


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 10.30
> ...



It's a white sudokube by American Classic, with Rubik's DIY stickers (not that that matters). I know (I think) that Patrick Jameson used one as his main for a while. Each turn is ridiculous fast but it locks up too much... Then occasionally you get lock-free solves like this


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 13, 2009)

Re-taught my mom the cube a few days ago and she did a few solves lately including an average yesterday. 

After a bit she got a new pb single solve of 1:47.77


----------



## liljthedude (Oct 13, 2009)

This is crazy for me since I have been averaging 30-35 the past few days and then suddenly 5 in a row sub 30! AWESOME!!!
Average of 5: 26.55
1. (29.83) L' R' U' R' B' D2 B2 F2 D L' U' F B R L D' L' U2 R2 U' D2 L B' R D2
2. 27.19 L D2 R L U F D2 F R' L F2 D' R' L D2 U L2 F U' B' U' D F L' D2
3. 25.43 B' R' F2 L' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R' B' L' U D' R2 U2 L' U R' B L' F' D2 R D2
4. 27.02 U' R' F D2 U L' D2 U F2 D2 B D' R2 D B L F' R' D L B' R D2 L2 R2
5. (24.17) U2 R L U' D' F L' R2 U2 R' F' B' L U' R2 U' F' U D' F L U' R' L F 

CraZy awazing for me..I feel so good right now. 
Average of 12: 29.00
1. 27.30 B2 F U2 R L' B' D2 R B2 L D L2 B D F B2 D' L R' B R L2 B2 U2 D
2. (33.34) U R F2 R2 B U D' L' F2 D' R' L2 B' L' D2 L' F' B D U' F2 U' B' R U
3. 31.80 B2 D B U2 B L B' R' B' U B D B2 L2 U D' B2 F D' F B U' F R' L
4. 33.23 F' R2 B F' R F U2 D L2 R2 F' U2 F2 B D' R2 L D L F R' B' L D' R'
5. 31.58 R B L2 B F' L' R' B2 D2 R D R2 U F U' R2 F' L F R2 U' D' L' U2 B
6. 29.83 L' R' U' R' B' D2 B2 F2 D L' U' F B R L D' L' U2 R2 U' D2 L B' R D2
7. 27.19 L D2 R L U F D2 F R' L F2 D' R' L D2 U L2 F U' B' U' D F L' D2
8. 25.43 B' R' F2 L' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R' B' L' U D' R2 U2 L' U R' B L' F' D2 R D2
9. 27.02 U' R' F D2 U L' D2 U F2 D2 B D' R2 D B L F' R' D L B' R D2 L2 R2
10. (24.17) U2 R L U' D' F L' R2 U2 R' F' B' L U' R2 U' F' U D' F L U' R' L F
11. 27.24 D2 B U R2 L2 F' U' D' L' R D' U2 L' D U' L2 B D R2 B' L D R L2 F'
12. 29.33 U F2 R2 F R L2 B R D U R2 U R U' F' B2 D' F D R2 D B D2 R2 L' 


Session average: 30.67
Best: 22.58 (matched my pb)
Worst: 39.82 (under 40!)


Spoiler



1. 29.33 F' D B' F D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' R B D L2 D' U L' R B R' U' B2 R U2 D2
2. 36.42 L' R2 B U2 L2 F' U' B R B2 F U R L' F' B' U2 L' R2 B L2 U' L F' L
3. 27.52 F L2 D' B U' R' F L2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 F' D U R' F2 U' B' D' F2 B L F2
4. 29.39 R2 B' U2 D2 F R L2 D' L2 D2 R L2 F B2 D' U' F L' U D2 R' U F R D
5. 29.72 D F L F2 D U2 L D' U2 B2 F D R' B' L' R' B2 D2 U2 R' F' L2 B2 D' B2
6. (39.82) F' R' D B D U2 L2 R D' L' B' D F2 L' U2 B F' D F B R' L F R2 U'
7. 30.93 L F2 B2 U B' D2 B2 D' U L R B U2 L U2 F R2 D2 L' U R2 L2 U B F2
8. 33.84 B' D' B U2 F R L' F' L2 R2 B D2 B' U F R D2 F B' R F2 U B' R D2
9. 36.86 R2 U F L2 B U F2 D2 R2 F R' L U L' R' F' R D' L' F' L2 R F2 B D2
10. 34.60 D2 B2 U B U2 R2 F2 U D2 B2 D F B' R U' L2 U2 D2 R' F R B2 D2 B2 R'
11. 31.53 D2 F2 R2 F' L' R U R2 F B' R U2 R D' L' R D2 B2 D' L U2 D2 F D2 F'
12. 31.31 B D F L' B' U2 F2 B2 D' L2 U2 B L2 B' D F' U L' F' R2 B U L2 D2 L'
13. 23.12 U R D R D2 R' L B D R B' D' U F2 L2 D F' L2 R' F R L F' D2 U2
14. 30.59 D L2 R2 F' U' F R L B2 L' R F2 L' D U2 R2 B' L U' D2 B F2 U' L' B
15. 31.53 B' F' R' D U' R D' B2 U2 D B' L' B' U' R2 F L2 R' B2 F' U B2 R L B
16. 27.63 B2 D' L D U L D L' U' L' R2 F' U' L2 F' R U B' R' L' D' L B2 L B2
17. 31.58 L R' B' L2 U2 D2 F2 U B2 L D B U D2 F' D' F2 U D' B' R U D F' D'
18. 35.59 B2 F2 D F D2 F' U2 F' R2 F D U B L F2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 B2
19. 31.80 L D2 R' D2 U L R2 F U' R' U2 D B2 F' L2 R2 F D' R2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2
20. 31.47 D R2 L2 D U2 B' F2 R2 B U F2 R' F L2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 D' R' F R
21. 31.92 L' B R2 U' F R F2 R' U' D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' B' D2 B R' B' L2 U' D2 F
22. 31.58 B' L2 U L2 U D' F2 B' L2 F2 U2 F R D2 U B' F2 D2 F B U2 B' U' L2 F
23.27.30 B2 F U2 R L' B' D2 R B2 L D L2 B D F B2 D' L R' B R L2 B2 U2 D
24. 33.34 U R F2 R2 B U D' L' F2 D' R' L2 B' L' D2 L' F' B D U' F2 U' B' R U
25. 31.80[pll] B2 D B U2 B L B' R' B' U B D B2 L2 U D' B2 F D' F B U' F R' L
26. 33.23 F' R2 B F' R F U2 D L2 R2 F' U2 F2 B D' R2 L D L F R' B' L D' R'
27. 31.58 R B L2 B F' L' R' B2 D2 R D R2 U F U' R2 F' L F R2 U' D' L' U2 B
28. 29.83 L' R' U' R' B' D2 B2 F2 D L' U' F B R L D' L' U2 R2 U' D2 L B' R D2
29. 27.19 L D2 R L U F D2 F R' L F2 D' R' L D2 U L2 F U' B' U' D F L' D2
30. 25.43 B' R' F2 L' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R' B' L' U D' R2 U2 L' U R' B L' F' D2 R D2
31. 27.02 U' R' F D2 U L' D2 U F2 D2 B D' R2 D B L F' R' D L B' R D2 L2 R2
32. 24.17 U2 R L U' D' F L' R2 U2 R' F' B' L U' R2 U' F' U D' F L U' R' L F
33. 27.24 D2 B U R2 L2 F' U' D' L' R D' U2 L' D U' L2 B D R2 B' L D R L2 F'
34. 29.33 U F2 R2 F R L2 B R D U R2 U R U' F' B2 D' F D R2 D B D2 R2 L'
35. 36.25 D' R U' F' R F2 R2 F U2 D R F L U2 B2 R D' F' R2 F R' L' U' D F
36. 34.98 L' U' F' D' B D' B U' D F' L F' D R D' U R L' B F' L D2 U L' B'
37. 26.26 F U L' R' F L' R' F2 U2 D R U R' U2 F' B2 U B' F2 U' B U D2 B' F
38. 31.53 R B D2 F2 U2 R D L D B R F2 R2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 B2 R' B L R D' F2
39. 36.97 F D' U2 R F2 D U L' R D2 B' U2 D' B R2 B2 U' L2 R' U2 D L R2 B2 F
40. 33.28 U F' R2 F2 U D' B D2 F2 B' D B L2 R U' B D F2 L B' F' L F2 D L'
41. (22.58) R L U' D R' D' L F2 R B2 R2 B2 L U2 D F B2 L' B R' L B2 F R D2
42. 31.03 R L' U' R' B2 U D R' L2 D R U B F' U' B F' D' F2 L U R' D L2 R
43. 32.35 F R2 F2 D' R' U B' D2 L B2 D B2 L' U R' D' B F R' U' L' F' D' U' R'
44. 27.47 B2 U D2 L' B' F R U' B L U F' R F2 L' B' R2 B2 R' U2 D2 F B U2 D
45. 22.91 B D R' D2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 R L' B' R' F U R2 L' F R2 L F' L2 U2 F



*EDIT: NEW PB! PLL SKIP!!!*
1. 17.13 F' U2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R' U' L' F U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L B2 R' L2 D2 U


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> That70sShowDude, I challenge you in a race to become sub-40 (average of 12) in OH first!
> 
> My PBs are higher than yours, but times will range greatly at first.



Ok, but you're going to get it way before me
I bet 30 solves before today, i was almost at 3 minutes

I'm actually suprised I got 5 successful solves in a row, even though I messed up some of the PLL's
It will take a long time to actually get 12 successful solves, because i'm so used to going really fast with 2 hands


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2009)

What the hell!?! I just got another non lucky sub 9! (well, I suppose the cross is pretty easy)...

U' F2 L R' B2 D U B F' D U2 R2 F' R B F R2 D' L U' B F' U R U2

Cross: x2 y D2 R (2)
1st pair: L' U L U' L' U' L (7) (9)
2nd pair: R' U' R U L U' L' (7) (16)
3rd + 4th pair: R U R' U R U R2 U2 R U' R' U R (13) (29)

OLL: U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' (17) (46) (lol inefficient)
PLL: U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (12) (58)

TPS: 6.56... 
Wow. That's amazing. New TPS PB easily.
I foresaw the first 2 pairs so they took about 2s, but the LL went amazingly smooth and fast.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude, I challenge you in a race to become sub-40 (average of 12) in OH first!
> ...



I've only done 1 average of 12 so far (I started OH on Saturday), but I rolled out some solves and got sub-1!

Typically I'm like 55:-1:20 though. It's a crazy range right now.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Yup, OH is pretty fun.
> 
> Any advice for someone who just started?



Alex Yu, who got 2nd in OH at U.S. Nationals, advised me to "Use your pinky (for R'); you'll drop like 10 seconds."


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 13, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, OH is pretty fun.
> ...



Left handed?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 14, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Left handed is the norm. It allows you to pull off R moves with ease so understanding algos is much easier.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh god, it took the whole day today.
But I have finally created enough ZBLL to solve any ZBLL case!!!!

I don't think I want to share algorithms... They were very tedious to make and someone might learn them super fast. D:
If I didn't have to make these darn algorithms with all my time, I would be much farther progressed than I am right now. >.<


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 14, 2009)

22.24 avg 5  I be gettin better!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 14, 2009)

OHMYGEEZ!!!

Just did an average and got this...



> Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:
> 
> Number of solves: 32/32
> 
> ...



Hmmm... New pbs of 5 and 12. I just got sub 15 yesterday and I didn't think I'd break my 14.98 average of 5 so fast. Wow. ALSO, new pb non lucky single of 10.61. I flipped out so bad when I got this.


----------



## blah (Oct 14, 2009)

33.40 PLL time attack.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

Sub 15 non-lucky? Or is it lucky. Please tell. B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2

Here's the video.

[youtube]rNV_og_jrUU&feature=player[/youtube]

The main thing is OMG! Yay!

Edit: 2 reasons for this being so fast. This was an OLL I know, and my fastest PLL. The other reason is that, well, just try the scramble and you'll see the other reason.


----------



## Ian (Oct 14, 2009)

Road to sub 15

Average: 15.89
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 13.38
Worst Time: 17.41
Individual Times:
1.	16.66	
2.	15.89	
3.	16.98	
4.	14.19	
5.	16.08	
6.	(13.38)	
7.	16.22	
8.	(17.41)	
9.	14.92	
10.	16.92	
11.	16.08	
12.	14.95


----------



## Muesli (Oct 14, 2009)

FIRST EVER SUB 20!!!!

19.99...


That does count, right?


----------



## phases (Oct 14, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> FIRST EVER SUB 20!!!!
> 
> 19.99...
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 14, 2009)

3x3: best avg12: 18.25 (σ = 0.98)

17.60, 17.18, 16.94, 17.82, 18.51, (20.64), 18.84, 19.58, 19.26, 17.18, 19.59, (13.42)

awesome!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2009)

just started 3x3 OH
non lucky pb - 45.xx

i forget the xx, because i'm not home


----------



## pjk (Oct 14, 2009)

My first sub-14 average of 12 on 3x3:
14.34, (11.87), 12.52, 17.05, 14.47, 14.50, 13.66, (18.31), 13.98, 13.43, 12.95, 12.69 => *13.96*


----------



## Zava (Oct 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sub 15 non-lucky? Or is it lucky. Please tell. B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2
> 
> Here's the video.
> 
> ...



nice scramble, also a nice time: 7.08 with pllskip 
aaand started on yellow


----------



## Escher (Oct 14, 2009)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:40.79
worst time: 1:53.48

current avg5: 1:49.14 (σ = 4.66)

on a brand new, unlubed v5  
My previous PB before today was like 1:58...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2009)

basically just started OH 3x3 cubing

non lucky PB- 43.51

avg of 5 - 51.59

avg of 12 - 56.90

no time to post the times, i'm going to be late for math!


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 15, 2009)

Forte said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Do an average of 50  it helps a lot
btw finally timed myself in school today for the first time after CO and got...26.22 :fp epic fail


----------



## Heaartful (Oct 15, 2009)

Just Started Cubing Last week :O

non lucky - 1:05

avg of 5 - 1:17

avg of 12 - 1:16


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 15, 2009)

Heaartful said:


> Just Started Cubing Last week :O
> 
> non lucky - 1:05
> 
> ...



how the heck is your avg of 5 slower than the avg of 12??????? :confused:


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 15, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Yep! (I actually have no proof of this other than the fact that there's no way you can do R' with your right pinky without looking like an idiot.)

EDIT:

Average of 12: 12.33 (σ = 1.26)

1. 11.55 U2 B2 F2 R D' L' F' R L2 D2 U' L' B R' D U2 L' B2 R F2 B2 D F L' F2 
2. 10.72 F' R2 L' F D2 L F' R' F R' D R' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F' D2 U R' L D2 U R 
3. 12.14 R2 B' D' R D2 L U2 R L2 F' L2 B L' R2 B' D F' R2 F2 R L' F' L2 F' L' 
4. 12.98 R2 B F R U B' L' R D L F' D B2 U' D L U' L B2 F' L2 D' B' R2 B' 
5. (10.38) F2 D R' B' R B F2 R D' R2 F2 L2 B' F2 D' U' L' B D' U B' R' B' U R' 
6. 14.78 L' F' D F U B' D' F D' B2 L' F2 R U' R B' L F L F2 U' L' F R' L2 
7. (15.69) L2 D2 L' U2 L R2 D R U B' D' F D R2 U2 L F2 R' B L D2 L' D B L' 
8. 13.63 L U2 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 D' F U L2 D' R' U2 B' F' R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L U 
9. 10.73 B' F D2 L2 D' B' F' U' F L2 B2 R2 L2 B' D' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U B L2 U2 L2 
10. 12.53 D' B' F' U' D' F' R U' F' L2 F D' R' F' L B' U L U D R2 L2 F' D' L2 
11. 11.16 U' F2 R D2 U B D R' B F' R U' D2 L' B L' D R' D' L U2 L' D' L' R 
12. 13.11 L2 D B F2 D R' B' L' D' L U' R' L2 D2 L F' U L' F2 L D' U2 B F' R2 

PB. Without practice for about a month.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

New PB single on 3x3: 11.40.

Scramble: U D' R' F2 D2 B2 F' R U' B2 F2 U' B L' F2 D2 B2 R U' R F L U2 B2 L'

Is it lucky or non-lucky if you get a WV case that you know and force an OLL skip?


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> New PB single on 3x3: 11.40.
> 
> Scramble: U D' R' F2 D2 B2 F' R U' B2 F2 U' B L' F2 D2 B2 R U' R F L U2 B2 L'
> 
> Is it lucky or non-lucky if you get a WV case that you know and force an OLL skip?



Nonlucky because it was forced.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ianini (Oct 15, 2009)

Just learned ortega like 10 min ago

Session average: 7.76
1. 7.19 F R U2 R U2 F' U2 F' R 
2. 10.66 R U F' R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' 
3. 9.32 U' R2 U' R' F2 R F2 R2 U 
4. 6.59 R F R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' 
5. 7.49 R' U F U' F U R2 U2 R' U' 
6. 7.76 U2 F' R' U R2 U2 F R' 
7. 9.06 U' F2 R U R2 F' U2 F' 
8. (12.07) R' U F' R U2 R2 F' R' U' 
9. 9.86 R' U' F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U' 
10. 9.88 U2 R2 U R' U2 R F2 
11. 7.26 R' F2 R2 F' U R2 F' U2 F 
12. 7.38 R2 U2 R F' R F R2 F2 R' 
13. 7.93 F U2 F' U F' R2 F2 U 
14. 8.65 R U' R U' R2 F2 U F R2 
15. 6.94 R2 F2 U R' F' U R' U2 
16. 10.63 R2 U R' F R2 U' R U2 R2 
17. 6.87 U R U' R2 U R F2 R 
18. 7.38 U2 R' U R2 U' F R2 U' R' 
19. 9.16 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R' 
20. 7.48 R2 U F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' 
21. 8.50 R' U2 F2 R U' F U' F' U2 
22. 5.76 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 
23. 10.60 F R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U 
24. 9.18 F R U R2 F2 R' F' U' 
25. 7.05 U' F U' F' R F2 R U2 R' 
26. 8.95 R2 F U2 R' F' R' F' R U 
27. 5.02 U2 F' U R U' F2 U2 F' 
28. 6.23 U' R U2 R' U F' R F R 
29. (3.51) U' R' F' R F R U' R 
30. 7.12 R' U R' F2 U' F' U' 
31. 6.63 F U' R2 F U' R' F U' R 
32. 6.51 U2 F R F2 U R' F U' 
33. 7.90 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R' U' R2 
34. 9.21 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 F2 U' 
35. 10.46 R' U F2 R' U' R F2 U' F' U' 
36. 8.07 R' U' F2 R2 U' F R U' R 
37. 5.82 U F U F' U F2 U2 
38. 6.63 U' F2 R F R2 U F2 U R2 U2 
39. 8.43 U' R F U R' F2 U R F U2 
40. 10.03 F' R2 F' R2 U R U2 R 
41. 3.97 U R' U2 R' F2 R F' U 
42. 6.10 F' U R U2 F2 R2 F' U R' 
43. 8.14 F U2 F' U2 F R' F R F' U2 
44. 6.89 F R U2 R' U' R2 F' U2 
45. 7.15 F' R' F U2 R2 F U' F' R' 
46. 4.60 F R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
47. 6.51 F' U R U F' R F2 U' F' U' 
48. 7.18 F' R2 F R' U R2 F U2 F 
49. 9.29 R' F' U2 R F' R U 
50. 7.30 U F U2 F R F2 U' R' U'


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2009)

Yau is pretty fast.

best avg12: 53.93 (σ = 3.73)
(47.59), (1:00.64), 49.10, 56.30, 55.91, 49.41, 57.47, 55.83, 51.45, 57.72, 57.93, 48.17


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not as good at yau as qq 

(11:58:54 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 1:16.02, 1:16.02, 1:15.02, 1:13.03, 1:18.71, 1:14.05, 1:19.08, 1:14.33, (1:12.91), 1:13.22, (1:19.53), 1:13.18
(11:58:55 PM) micro501: DavidWoner's Average: 1:15.26, Best Time: 1:12.91 Worst Time: 1:19.53

But I _am_ using one of my bad 4x4s.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 15, 2009)

4x4 avg12: 1:04.64. That's not good.

58.67, 1:08.01, 1:22.67(OP), 1:05.04+(P), 1:01.86(OP), 54.83(P), 1:07.29(P), 1:09.31(O), 1:05.72(O), 1:11.64(OP), 51.96(OP), 1:03.99+(P)

The 51.96 with double parity is pretty good though 


edd5190 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > New PB single on 3x3: 11.40.
> ...


Only if you know over 20% of WV. If you don't, it's still lucky, because you're lucky that you ran into that case.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2009)

Zava said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 15 non-lucky? Or is it lucky. Please tell. B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2
> ...


PLL skip? Cool. Mind giving the solution?


----------



## peterbat (Oct 15, 2009)

First sub-18 avg of 12!

Average of 12: *17.98*
1. 17.91 R2 U' F' B L F R F2 L2 U B' L R D2 L2 U' R' D U' F U2 L2 U' B2 L
2. 17.57 U2 F R2 D B L2 U' F2 B D B U' R' U2 F U2 F2 B2 L' F2 B U' R' L B
3. 15.92 F' D2 F L2 D F' B U' L F2 U2 D2 R2 F' B L' B' U F' L' B' U' D F L'
4. 21.23 R2 U2 L' B U B R' L2 F2 D' F' D B2 F' L R2 U F2 R U R' B' F U2 D2
5. (23.47) B U' R' B2 U D' L' B D R2 B2 U R' D' R2 B' L B D2 R2 U' B' R2 U2 F2
6. *16.84* L' U' L F R L2 D L' B F R2 B R' B2 D B2 L2 R' F2 B L2 D' L B2 L'
7. *15.86* B' F R' L2 U2 B' F R' B D2 B2 R B2 D2 F B D2 L R' U2 F' B' L' R' F'
8. *15.62* L U D' L2 F2 D F U' B2 L F2 B' U2 D B D' B' L2 U' R2 F U B L D2
9. *17.15* R U' B' F R' U' R2 B' D B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U D2 F2 B R B R' F2 R' U2 L'
10. *(14.69)* D' B' R2 B D2 L' D2 F2 D U2 B' U' F B2 R' B U' F' U D' L D L2 D' B2
11. 18.95 R2 L2 U' F L F2 L2 U2 R2 B F' U D' R' U2 D2 L2 B' L2 R F' U2 L R' F
12. 22.74 B2 U' R2 U' B' U' R' L' F2 D R B' D' L' R2 F' D2 U' L2 R B' L2 F' B' R2

And a 16.10 PB average of 5 hiding in there...
All non-lucky. Yay!


----------



## Zava (Oct 15, 2009)

wow, this strange DIY I got from Filippo Brancaleoni rocks. thanks Filippo! 
first 12 solves of the day so non rolling (I did 2 blindfolded before them) :
14:	00:09.58	x
13:	00:11.05	x
12:	00:10.96	x
11:	00:14.41	x
10:	00:14.92	x
9:	00:13.14	x
8:	00:10.26	x
7:	00:11.99	x
6:	00:13.89	x
5:	00:13.39	x
4:	00:10.96	x
3:	00:11.72	x

average was 12.18


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 27/28
best time: 19.300
worst time: 41.520

current mean of 3: DNF (σ = 31.43)
*best mean of 3: 24.613 (σ = 3.18)*

current avg5: 35.803 (σ = 4.44)
best avg5: 26.873 (σ = 3.14)

current avg12: 32.269 (σ = 4.26)
best avg12: 29.680 (σ = 2.54)

session avg: 31.344 (σ = 4.46)
session mean: 30.898



Sub 30 is just around the corner. I can sniff it. Only problem is that I only get these times after heaps of warming up. I did an a15 before this of 35.675 (σ = 1.08)

Sub 30 all the time by the end of the month.


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 15, 2009)

3 cubes in a row:
53.38

I had 2 OLL skips though.


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 15, 2009)

Also
Megaminx:
2:13.83


----------



## Shortey (Oct 15, 2009)

Yayz for one-hand..
20.27. Non-Lucky. U-Perm.

Also a pretty good average.

Statistics for 10-15-2009 14:47:06

Average: 29.78
Standard Deviation: 0.42
Best Time: 20.27
Worst Time: 30.38
Individual Times:
1.	(20.27)	R' B' F U2 B D2 B' F' D B' D' B' U2 L2 B2 D' U2 L' F D2 U R' U2 R U
2.	30.37	L2 U2 F' L2 D U2 B F' L2 D U2 L R D2 L2 B F2 R U B2 D F' D' B L
3.	(30.38)	U2 B U2 B F2 D2 U B2 R D2 U B' F' D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U F' L2 B' U' F' R
4.	29.55	D U2 B' D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' U L2 R' B' R' B U L F2 L' D L U L R2
5.	29.43	D' L2 B' L' U2 B' D' B2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D U2 B2 L R' D U' B D L2 R' F


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 15, 2009)

My second sub-1 solve at 4x4  And this time with OLL parity:

59.42

I have also gotten a great avg:

Statistics for 10-15-2009 17:19:51

Average: 1:04.35
Standard Deviation: 2.57
Best Time: 59.42
Worst Time: 1:15.80
Individual Times:
1.	1:05.64	L2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 D Dw' F' Rw U' B' Bw Dw' U2 Fw2 R' D Uw U2 R Fw' Uw' Lw B' R2 Fw Uw2 U' Lw2 D2 B Fw' Rw2 F' L' Lw2 Fw2 U' Rw' D Uw'
2.	1:00.76	U' F D' Lw B Uw2 L2 R' Dw' U B' Bw2 D' Dw2 Lw R' U2 B' Bw2 Fw L2 Rw2 B' Fw' R2 B Bw2 F D' B Rw' Bw L Lw Fw' D2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 B2
3.	(1:15.80)	Lw B' Bw' Dw Bw Fw' L' B' Uw L2 R2 Uw' U2 F Rw2 U' Fw' Lw2 Rw R' Uw L2 B' L' Dw' Lw2 D Fw' D U' Bw R2 D' Dw Rw U B F U2 R2
4.	(59.42)	Dw2 Rw Bw Lw2 D2 Uw B Dw' Rw' F' Lw' Rw' B2 Lw F2 L2 Bw F2 R U' Bw' Rw2 R U Rw2 R' B' Uw' U' Bw U' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 R' D Bw Lw' Rw'
5.	1:06.66	L B' Bw F Lw R2 Bw2 Lw R Fw' F' Dw' U R Fw' Lw' D' Lw D2 Dw Uw' Fw' R2 Bw' Rw2 Fw D' Bw2 Rw2 Uw' R Fw2 Lw' Uw' L B' Fw2 L' Lw' Dw2


----------



## Kxg (Oct 15, 2009)

Helllllloooooooo sub-25

Average: 23.91
Best Time: 21.02
Worst Time: 28.33
Individual Times:
1.	23.95	
2.	24.14	
3.	(21.02)	
4.	(28.33)	
5.	23.64


----------



## Muesli (Oct 15, 2009)

Hell yeah! First ever timed Megaminx solve!

9:01.18.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 15, 2009)

OH PB average of 12:

28.39, (22.82), 25.73, 31.43, 25.59, (35.41), 30.40, 30.96, 30.84, 27.62, 30.18, 29.33 = 29.05

I also got a new PB single of 20.28, sune-PLL-skip


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 16, 2009)

(8.93), 10.69, 12.33, (13.33), 12.23, 11.14, 12.76, 11.05, 11.34, 10.95, 12.87, 11.94 

= 11.73 Average

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 

HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

The damn nightmare is over


----------



## Forte (Oct 16, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> (8.93), 10.69, 12.33, (13.33), 12.23, 11.14, 12.76, 11.05, 11.34, 10.95, 12.87, 11.94
> 
> = 11.73 Average
> 
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 16, 2009)

Starting to get back to cubing, 14.08 Lucky Single.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2009)

basically just started 3x3 OH a few days ago

somehow i got an LL SKIP!
30.10
B L' B F' U' L' B' L R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 D' U R B2 U2 B' L2 U B2 R2 U'
(i know it's really slow, just wish i got it when i was better ... or if i was cubing with 2 hands) (my first LL skip too)

avg 5 - 49.31
(53.28) 48.10 51.09 (45.85) 48.74

avg 12 - 51.84
53.42 53.28 48.10 51.09 45.85 48.74 (58.81) 56.57 55.75 53.42 52.18 (30.10)


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2009)

51.84 AVERAGE OF 12?

WTHWTHWTHWTH

I must catch up! But how? Maybe a little bit Friday, but Saturday I'm booked. Sunday depends on my homework for the weekend.

I've had 3 LL skips, 2 of them on timed solves. 9.53 (pb) and 13.03 i think. =/ 2 hands of course.

That's very good for OH considering your averages, I've had sub-25 F2L only twice i think, and LL skip would have been good then lol!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> 51.84 AVERAGE OF 12?
> 
> WTHWTHWTHWTH
> 
> ...



haha, yea, my best is all 4 f2l's inserted at like 16, it was insane, then i messed up the OLL

by the way, my non lucky PB is 41.49


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 16, 2009)

First average of 100. Wont be doing that again for a long time.


Cubes Solved: 100 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 32.80

Fastest Time: 24.26
Slowest Time: 43.45
Standard Deviation: 03.89


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2009)

started 3x3 OH about 3 days ago

non lucky PB - 35.62

avg 5 - 44.54
(35.62) 46.48 41.01 46.13 (47.70)

avg 12 - 47.03
40.63 49.27 46.30 (1:00.71) 52.90 51.16 48.50 47.92 (35.62) 46.48 41.01 46.13

all from scrambles w/ CCT


take that IamWEB!!!
you're going down


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 16, 2009)

10.80, (21.69), 12.03, 11.10, 12.15, 12.91, 10.98, 13.00, 11.79, 14.16, 11.53, 12.80, 11.42, (9.83) 

= 11.97 average

I just can't believe it..
ANOTHER sub 12 average already?!?!?! 
I am TOO happy


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 16, 2009)

15.18[G], 14.99[G], 11.87[J], 17.27[G], 14.61[G], 16.45[V], 14.66[H], 16.04[G], 15.59[G], 13.84[Y], 14.20[T], 16.37, 16.66[A], 12.55[J], 16.99[Y], 13.43[T], 16.69[G], 14.82[J], 15.76, 15.43[G], 14.41[G], 13.68[F], 13.71[T], 14.39[T], 13.14[A], 14.09[J], 15.17[R], 15.05[Z], 15.90[G], 17.75[Y], 14.19[N], 14.81[G], 12.73, 12.92[Y], 13.53[A], 16.61[G], 16.89, 16.05[A], 16.39[F], 15.15[G], 15.43[Y], 15.82[G], 13.90[Z], 14.13[H], 13.08[G], 15.45[Y], 15.74[Y], 13.28, 14.89[T], 14.71[J]

So many Gs, I almost died 

Blah.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 16, 2009)

Yay! PB average with all solves full step. This shows me I'm still able to get pretty good times (relieved ). And my hands are freezing (it's like 60 degrees Fahrenheit) 

Statistics for 10-16-2009 16:26:44

Average: 15.54
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Individual Times: 14.55, 15.00, 15.53, (13.33), 16.61, 16.54, 16.44, 16.16, (24.07), 14.50, 15.98, 14.12

Cube: DealXtreme Type C DIY clone


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 16, 2009)

28:41 gelatinbrain gigaminx

centres done at around 6 minutes, I messed up corner orientation like 3 times, so it probably could have been sub-28.

EDIT: 27:26


----------



## pappas (Oct 17, 2009)

Have now had 3 sub 15 singles for 3x3. All non-lucky. 4.97 average of 12 for 2x2 yesterday and 7.76 average of 5 for pyraminx.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2009)

Mean of 40: 13.65



Spoiler



13.00, 14.77, 14.69, 14.65, 14.38, 14.69, 14.21, 14.78, 13.83, 13.77, 14.69, 14.55, 12.28, 14.68, 14.88, 12.28, 12.41, 14.08, 14.69, 12.03, 13.93, 10.84, 11.80, 13.65, 11.77, 13.46, 12.72, 15.27, 12.44, 13.88, 13.94, 13.41, 13.69, 14.44, 14.55, 14.06, 10.02, 13.77, 14.22, 14.94



Average of 12: 12.81
1. 12.28 B L2 U F2 R B2 D F2 U' F2 D L D R2 L2 U' L F' L' B2 U R' B2 L R
2. 12.41 U' R2 B' D2 U2 L D2 F' R' U L2 R2 F2 R F R U F2 R' U2 L2 U' L F L2
3. 14.08 U R' L2 B' R2 D2 B D' U' B L' F2 L U L R' F2 D2 F' B2 D' F2 U' L R2
4. (14.69) F' R B F' R' U R U2 B' U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' B' R B D R2 F D2 F2 U2 R
5. 12.03 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L D' F R F B U2 F R' F U2 D2 R' B L' B' F' U B' R2
6. 13.93 U2 R' B U R D2 U' B2 U2 R2 D' R' L F' B' R U' B U F2 L2 R D2 U2 B
7. (10.84) L2 B U R2 L2 F2 U L D2 L' R B' R2 L' U D' R2 D' U2 F' L' R2 B R D'
8. 11.80 R B2 U L D' F2 L F' L' R' D U' B U' B' F' D U' R B L2 U F' R U
9. 13.65 L2 D F' L D2 B' F2 L' U' L' R2 F2 B' L' F L' R' D B' L2 F U2 F2 L2 F
10. 11.77 L R D' U2 F B2 U B' U' R F L U2 R' U F2 U2 D' B' L2 D B U2 D' R2
11. 13.46 U R' F L' R2 D2 R2 D' B D2 R2 F2 B' U D B L R2 D2 L' F2 R2 L' U' D
12. 12.72 B2 D' F' L2 D F' L' U2 F' B L' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L' U' D' F2 U2 D L' R F 

(10.84), 11.80, (13.65), 11.77, 13.46 = 12.35 avg5

37. (10.02) R' U2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 F' L2 U F2 B' D2 F2 B2 D2 L D' L2 B' L B2 



Spoiler



z2 U' R F
z' R U' R' U2 R U'
l2 U' R2 U R2' U' R U
x' U' R' U2 R U'
R' U' R U l' U R' U'
z U2 r' U2 R U R' U r
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2
45/10.02 = 4.49 tps


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

I got a sub-25 average of 5! 24.91!


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2009)

2:50.87, 3:01.14, 2:56.97 = 2:56.33


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 17, 2009)

it's like 5:48am here so going to bed now but before I do...
Earlier tonight..

11.65 avg of 12!! 
also 12.84 avg of 100


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 17, 2009)

2x2, ortega/LBL? 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.46
1. 4.06 R F2 U2 R F' U' F R F'
2. 4.89 R2 U R F' U2 R F' U' R2
3. 4.42 F R F2 R2 U2 F' R' F' R U'
4. 4.37 R2 F2 U2 F R U' F R2 F' U
5. (26.29) U2 R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U'
6. 3.72 U F2 U' F' U F2 U
7. 4.77 U' R' F R' F R U' R'
8. 4.53 U' R' U' R F2 U' R U' F
9. 4.93 R' U R2 F' U R' U2 R F
10. (3.66) R U R2 F' R F2 R U
11. 4.93 F U F' U2 F' R' U2 F U'
12. 3.98 F U' F' U' R F R2 U' F2


stats:
number of times: 15/15
best time: 3.66
worst time: 26.29

current avg5: 4.61 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 4.34 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 4.76 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 4.46 (σ = 0.41)

session avg: 4.77 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 6.13
the 26s had a pop...I use an ugly DIY 2x2 using a type A as core o.o
3.66 was lucky, xll skip.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 17, 2009)

Average: 13.57
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 11.92
Worst Time: 20.48
Individual Times:
1. 12.48 F' U2 L2 D L F' L D' L' R2 D' U' L2 R D F D U2 B F2 L R2 B' F R2
2. (20.48) F2 L' R2 F R' U2 L D B F R2 D L2 D' R' U2 F' L2 R U B F L' F' R'
3. (11.92) R' B' F U' L B D' U' L2 B2 F2 L' R B' F' D' R' U' L2 R2 D L R' U2 F2
4. 13.05 D2 U' R U' B2 D2 L B F2 L2 R F' R2 F' D' L B' F L' B2 U F' U B2 R'
5. 15.17 L' D' U2 B2 F L2 R' B' F2 L D B F D2 B' D L' R' D U2 L R F2 L2 R2




Average: 15.02
Standard Deviation: 1.88
Best Time: 11.92
Worst Time: 20.48
Individual Times:
1. 13.75 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B' F U' L D' B2 F2 R B2 D B2 U' L R' B D U L U2 L2
2. 15.42 R2 F' D2 L D' L2 B' F' R2 B2 F2 L' U F R' F D U' B F' D' U' L2 F R
3. 16.16 B' R' D2 U2 L2 R D' L R' D2 B' R B2 F' R' F L2 B' F' R' B' F U2 F U2
4. 18.16 D' U2 L2 R2 D U2 R' B F2 L' R2 D2 U' B F2 L2 R' D' U' B' F L' U F D
5. 12.56 F2 L D U R2 U2 L2 D U' L' R B' F2 L2 R' F' D' L2 R2 D2 L' U F' R2 U
6. 17.09 B2 D' B' L2 R' U' B2 F' R2 D' U' B2 D2 L2 R' B' F' D' F2 L2 R' U2 L2 R' D
7. 12.48 F' U2 L2 D L F' L D' L' R2 D' U' L2 R D F D U2 B F2 L R2 B' F R2
8. (20.48) F2 L' R2 F R' U2 L D B F R2 D L2 D' R' U2 F' L2 R U B F L' F' R'
9. (11.92) R' B' F U' L B D' U' L2 B2 F2 L' R B' F' D' R' U' L2 R2 D L R' U2 F2
10. 13.05 D2 U' R U' B2 D2 L B F2 L2 R F' R2 F' D' L B' F L' B2 U F' U B2 R'
11. 15.17 L' D' U2 B2 F L2 R' B' F2 L D B F D2 B' D L' R' D U2 L R F2 L2 R2
12. 16.34 L B' F D2 U' L2 R D2 U' L2 R2 B' L2 B' U F R D U2 B2 L R' U2 B' F2


----------



## LNZ (Oct 17, 2009)

New PB for the 2x2x2: 12 seconds, down from 15 seconds.

And I don't really like this cube much.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 17, 2009)

(3.43), 3.47, 4.16, 4.56, 4.74, 5.07, 5.13, (6.66), 4.09, 3.81, 4.86, 5.45 =>4.53 average. probably pb...a couple of lucky solves though ._. i don't remember which ones...
maybe i should move on to CLL...



EDIT: RA: 4.09, 3.81, 4.86, (5.45), 3.86, 4.97, 3.39, 5.24, 4.16, 3.79, (3.12), 4.03 ==>4.22   i love lucky cases :3


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 17, 2009)

Good day for cubes.

stats:
number of times: 30/30
best time: 13.21
worst time: 19.61
best avg5: 15.00
best avg12: 15.12
session avg: 15.68
session mean: 15.73

Sub 16 mean of 30 makes me happy. Singles are starting to be meaningless to me.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 17, 2009)

First time picking up a real 3x3x3 in a month:
best avg12: 19.24 (σ = 1.16)
It wasn't even a good cube. Still not back down to a sub-18 average yet...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 17, 2009)

12.72, (9.58), 11.34, 11.70, 10.81, 12.12, 10.39, (18.01), 10.78, 10.83, 12.12, 12.68 

= 11.55 Average

I am just SOOOOOOOO happy right now! 
The 18 solve was a POP grr....
and No lucky solves! 

I am so happy I am just... JEJFOEHFO3EFNAONCVOEOFEEO
if that is a word


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 18, 2009)

gelatinbrain gigaminx: 22:58

I think I will be sub-20 on my first solve on a real one, I'm waiting for cubesmith stickers for it though.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 18, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 12.72, (9.58), 11.34, 11.70, 10.81, 12.12, 10.39, (18.01), 10.78, 10.83, 12.12, 12.68
> 
> = 11.55 Average
> 
> ...


Sub 11.50 almost! Soon!


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 18, 2009)

Avg. of 30: 26.12


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 18, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I think I will be sub-20 on my first solve on a real one, I'm waiting for cubesmith stickers for it though.



Yeah I'm gonna go with no on this one.



OH:

Average of 12: 23.81
1. 21.31 L B2 U' B F2 U2 L' U' B' L U2 L R F' D2 B' F2 D2 U F' U' R U2 D2 R'
2. 26.30 L' R2 D U' L2 D F' B D2 L D2 U2 B' U B' L D B R' D2 R' L' F' R L
3. (32.03) F2 R U2 F' R' L U' F D' U2 F' U F' R B2 U2 D2 B' U' F R2 F' U' B' U2
4. 24.03 R2 B2 R2 B F2 D' L' B D' U2 L2 U2 F2 R F' U L2 R2 F2 D' R' U2 D' L R'
5. 26.16 R2 U2 R2 U' B D R B L' B D' R B2 L2 B2 L' B' U' F' L U' B R2 D' U
6. 26.22 U2 F' R D' F' R D2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B R L U2 B2 F2 U F' U F R' F2 D
7. 24.06 B2 D2 B U B2 D L2 D L' F' B' L2 F' L F U' B2 L' B' U F B2 L' R B
8. 21.25 D' R2 L F' D B L' R2 B2 U L2 R2 F' R2 L U B' R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2
9. 23.55 L D L2 B L2 U2 D' F D2 F L' U F D' U' B D' L2 F' U B' U' B' U R
10. 23.50 L2 U' D F R F2 D' B2 U' D B' F2 U' F' L' U R2 U2 B L' R' B' U F' R'
11. 21.72 B' U2 R2 F' U' B U' F2 R B L' B' F2 D2 L2 U' D2 B2 R F' R D2 L2 D R2
12. (19.96) F' B' U' D' B R' L' F' B2 D' F' L U D B2 R2 D R2 B' R L B R2 B2 F' 

19.96 was NL, kthnx.

c4y core + old A pieces ftw.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG

I'm breaking in my new Type C, and did 18.xx averages of 12 today. I started another session and got 17.73! But I decided to do a rolling average that eventually led to THIS:

Statistics for 10-17-2009 23:31:24

Average: 16.59
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 13.55
Worst Time: 21.66
Individual Times:
1.	13.88	R D2 B' L2 R' B2 F R2 B L D2 B' U2 B2 F D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R D U2 L2 D	
2.	16.81	R U R' D2 F2 R' B' L R2 D U' L2 R U L' B R2 D U B' D' L' R U F2
3.	18.41	D2 B' F2 L' F L2 D' U B2 D' R2 F' L' D U2 L R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2
4.	(21.66)	L R' F2 L2 R2 D' U' L U F' L' U' L' R D F' U B' D B2 L' R2 U B' D2
5.	18.67	B2 F D L U B D' B F2 L' B' L2 R F2 U2 F D' U' F' L' R' B F' D' L'
6.	18.60	L' R2 B2 L' R U L2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' U R' F2 D U2 B D2 U B' L2 R U2 F
7.	16.69	L' U L' B' F' U2 L R' D2 B D' B2 L R D' B2 F U' L2 D2 U2 L' B2 L2 D'
8.	(13.55)	R F D L' F U L R2 F2 D' U L' R' B2 R D' F' D2 L2 R F' L' F2 L2 R'	
9.	14.91	L2 F' D2 U B2 L R2 D' R2 B' F2 L' D2 F2 R B F' L' U B F2 L R' B F2
10.	15.81	B2 F' R' B2 D' L R2 B2 F' U L' R' B2 R2 B' U' B2 F' L' R2 U' B D' U F
11.	16.54	D U' R B2 D F R B D R F' L' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 F' L2 B F
12.	15.54	U' B2 F2 R' U2 B' U2 B2 R D2 B2 F' R' D2 L' R B2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 R' B2 D2

The session also included two PLL skips, niether of which were even in this average! All solves were nonlucky and I normally average 18 seconds!

AND the best solve of the whole session was nonlucky: 10.85!
B2 D' U F L' D' F L' R2 U' R2 D' L U B' L' R2 F2 R F D' R2 D' R2 B'

AND that wasn't even included in the average!

AND the best average of 5 was 15.42!!! The solves were the last 5 of the best average.

The session average was sub-18 too. Also, this was the only average of 12 in the session to be sub-17, so there was a huge drop to get to the 16.50's!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!!!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 18, 2009)

David: I will be sure to lube and break it in before stickering it and solving it for the first time.

IamWEB: I know how you feel. I had a session like that around 2 weeks ago. I think your normal average will be in the 17's soon!


----------



## LNZ (Oct 18, 2009)

New PB for the 4x4 cube. It is now 3:25.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 18, 2009)

Learning COLL. 2/7 completed on the second day.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 18, 2009)

new to OH 3x3

avg 5 - 44.43
42.52 (49.99) 46.59 (37.14) 44.17

avg 12 - 45.68
39.32 50.44 45.09 45.15 44.50 (52.42) 42.52 49.99 46.59 (37.14) 44.17 49.00

no lucky solves

IamWEB is going down


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 18, 2009)

YAY! sub-20 

19:40 gigaminx 

(gelatinbrain)


----------



## Kolraz (Oct 18, 2009)

*First sub-19 average of 12 for 3x3 =)))*

Statistics for 10-18-2009 20:49:27

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.99
Standard Deviation: 2.22
Best Time: 16.04
Worst Time: 24.32
Individual Times:
1.	16.74	D B' F2 D2 L D2 U' F' D2 L' R D2 R' F2 R' B L D' R D U' F L R D
2.	17.77	D2 B L' U L' R B F' U' B' U L R F2 L' F L' B D2 L R F2 D U' F'
3.	19.95	B U R' U2 B2 L2 R B2 F D2 B2 F' L D' U2 B' F' U' F D U B' F L2 R'
4.	17.32	B2 L2 B' D2 U' L R D' U' F2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R' B L F D2 R2 B D2 R2 D'
5.	20.05	F U' F' U2 B L B' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 U L2 B F' D2 U' B D2 U2 F R2
6.	24.32	R' B F L2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 R' U F2 L U' F2 L' B F2 D U2 B U2 F' L' R
7.	18.04	D' U' R2 D U F U B2 F D' B2 D B F' D' U2 F D' L R F' L R2 D' L'
8.	18.81	B D U2 L' U F2 L U L R2 D U' F U' R' D U2 B2 F2 L' R B D' U2 L'
9.	18.32	B2 D' B' L2 B2 L2 R2 B R F2 U2 B2 D' U B' F' U' R D U L2 B' F L2 R
10.	16.04	D U R2 B L B2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 B F R B' L' R2 F R B2 D U2 L B' L
11.	22.01	L' B2 F L' B D R' D U2 R2 D' U' B F D' U2 B R2 D U2 L U2 L2 B D2
12.	18.56	F' L B D U' F' D L R D' U2 F D' L' F2 L' R U R' B' R2 D2 U2 R2 F


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 18, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> new to OH 3x3
> 
> avg 5 - 44.43
> 42.52 (49.99) 46.59 (37.14) 44.17
> ...


 AAHHH!

I haven't had any time to practice! I NEED to practice! I haven't even sub-50'd yet. D:


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> OH:
> 
> Average of 12: 23.81
> 1. 21.31 L B2 U' B F2 U2 L' U' B' L U2 L R F' D2 B' F2 D2 U F' U' R U2 D2 R'
> ...



Beat that Blazer kid at OH at cubetcha please


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 18, 2009)

Average: 11.53
Standard Deviation: 0.45
11.47	, (10.97), 11.94, 12.65, 11.30, (13.06), 11.06, 11.21, 11.56, 11.14, 11.39, 11.62

only one sub 11, wow.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 19, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 11.53
> Standard Deviation: 0.45
> 11.47	, (10.97), 11.94, 12.65, 11.30, (13.06), 11.06, 11.21, 11.56, 11.14, 11.39, 11.62
> 
> only one sub 11, wow.



*shakes head*

I envy you, and you're stupendous solving ablilities.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > new to OH 3x3
> ...



Ok, I did FIFTY ONE HANDED SOLVES. I broke my PB 4 times! I got really close to sub-50 average of 12, but I was straying... On the very last solve, I broke sub-50!!!   

Best average of 5 was 46.29. YAY!


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 19, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 11.53
> ...



I envy your sexiness


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 11.53
> Standard Deviation: 0.45
> 11.47	, (10.97), 11.94, 12.65, 11.30, (13.06), 11.06, 11.21, 11.56, 11.14, 11.39, 11.62
> 
> only one sub 11, wow.



Just a beast, like honestly, stop being so good at Roux so I have to feel bad  but actually, amazing .


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

Just got an ll skip (my first ever )
10.84 was the solve. I thought i would never get one 

and I got a pb av of 5 with this.
14.20
(10.84), 13.92, 14.94, (23.95), 13.76
lol at the 23. I got real shaky and i was just like calm the eff down before that last solve.

Listening to Alpha Dog by Fall Out Boy if anyone cares when this happened.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 19, 2009)

PB 3x3 single: 16.86! My second ever sub-20. However, it was pretty lucky. Started with a 2x2x1 block that only took 4-5 moves for x-cross and a pll skip. Still awesome, though.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 19, 2009)

Statistics for 10-18-2009 21:57:34

Average: 13.63
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 12.42
Worst Time: 24.70
Individual Times:
1.	14.97	l R' B L B L' R' U R' L U' R' L R' B U R' B L' U R' U' R' U' L'
2.	(24.70)	u r b B' R U' B U' B R B' L U B R' U' R L' R L R L' R L B
3.	12.58	u r L U' B L R' U' L' B R L B U' L U L' U' L' B' R' B' R' U L'
4.	13.33	r b B' R' B L' R' U L' U B' L R' U' R L' U' B R B' L R B' R' U'
5.	(12.42)	b' U B U' L' R L' B' U B' U B' L' B' L B' L U L B L R' L R U'


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 19, 2009)

hi-games 5x5x5 PB

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1550

centres and 3x3= fail


----------



## qqwref (Oct 19, 2009)

3x3
15.209 avg100 ^_^

EDIT: OMG
Never mind that!
*14.997* rolling avg100     



Spoiler



12.632, 14.095, 13.096, 13.735, 14.910, 13.828, 15.953, 18.604, 12.280, 16.135, 12.325, 15.231, 16.813, 13.112, 18.156, 14.551, 15.031, 14.232, 13.079, 14.527, 15.272, 13.679, 15.550, 17.166, 15.909, 15.294, 13.855, 14.795, 13.408, 14.366, 15.838, 14.942, 15.147, (11.715), 16.277, 13.663, 15.987, 14.055, 15.870, (21.377), 16.294, 14.917, 15.599, 17.293, 15.902, 17.940, 15.438, 15.385, 15.445, 16.214, 13.111, 14.838, 16.494, 14.751, 12.588, 14.718, 14.144, 13.512, 14.630, 15.526, 13.538, 16.094, 15.767, 13.413, 13.935, 13.088, 14.746, 16.318, 15.622, 17.461, 14.839, 15.534, 12.785, 16.757, 12.115, 15.391, 16.302, 18.266, 13.023, 14.743, 15.939, 14.775, 18.790+, 17.460, 14.279, 12.600, 16.446, 12.744, 13.663, 16.029, 15.795, 14.815, 13.674, 15.445, 14.016, 18.549, 12.798, 15.119, 13.627, 15.230


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 19, 2009)

29.19 2 cubes in a row
i'm a baller.
first try.


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2009)

35.79 4x4  Sub WR single 

I had a 37 earlier on too.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 19, 2009)

Beat my PB five times in one day-3 avg of 100-two of which were sub 27. Best avg of 12 in each? 24.53, 24.63, 24.73. I like sequences.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 19, 2009)

I randomly assembled a cube after lubrication because I would resticker right after, and then while I was testing the lube (by solving it), it was solvable!


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know if someone does this, but I have a new fisher cube and I'm trying to speedsolve it. My best average of 5 till now: 50.31 seconds.
Ind. times:
45.96 (41.36) 50.12 (1:33.35) 55.08.
With some pratice I'm sure I can get it down to 40 seconds.


----------



## Stini (Oct 19, 2009)

I got a really nice 3x3 avg today:
15.30 16.45 15.92 14.06 14.78 14.81 (DNF) (13.75) 16.70 18.08 15.03 14.75 => *15.59*

I have no idea where all those sub-15 times came from, didn't have any skips either. I guess all that racing at the WC is paying off .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2009)

I practiced OH a little bit today.
Got my first sub-30 solve and it was even non-lucky: 27.97
I also got 29.22 after that, but with PLL skip.

My best average of 12 was 36.93


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Average: 10.02
Standard Deviation: 0.30
Best Time: 9.14
Worst Time: 10.79
Individual Times:
1. (9.14) D2 F2 L2 R' B R2 D B' U R2 B' D' U2 F R2 U2 L R B' F' D' L R F' D2
2. 9.86 D' U2 B2 F' L R' D B' L' D B2 F' L R2 B2 D2 L' R' F' R' D' U' R2 F' U'
3. 9.77 L2 R U' R B' F2 L' F R U2 B2 F' R B F' L U' R B2 F U B F R2 U
4. 10.44 D U B2 F2 L' F' L' R' D' R' B' D L R' U2 L' B F' D' U2 R D2 B' F2 R2
5. (10.70) U' B' D' B' L' D2 U' L R U L R2 B' F2 D2 L R B' F R' F L' R D2 B

I'm so CLOSE


----------



## joey (Oct 19, 2009)

SWEEEEEET rowan. (You've been taking my sweets, I know I'm diabetic, it's still not fair)


----------



## Muesli (Oct 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Average: 10.02
> Standard Deviation: 0.30
> ...



Woooow!!!

I call for a new WR at UK opens!


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Woooow!!!
> 
> I call for a new WR at UK opens!



Don't look at me! I'm crap compared to at least half the top 100 in 3x3 avg


----------



## Muesli (Oct 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Woooow!!!
> ...





Understatement of the current century.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

3:50.29 Mean of 3 on 6x6. I like my DS cube.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 19, 2009)

3x3x3 single: 12.10 with Roux 

CMLL + L6EOLL skip! (One the luckiest things that has ever happened in my cubing life...)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3 single: 12.10 with Roux
> 
> CMLL + L6EOLL skip! (One the luckiest things that has ever happened in my cubing life...)



Could you give me the scramble? I would love to try that one out.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 single: 12.10 with Roux
> ...



U' F' B2 R' B' L2 D F2 R2 L' U R' D2 U F2 R B' L' D R' B' R2 B2 R2 L'

(Hint: start by making Blue L block with white on the bottom


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



Hey! So did I! Do you do 1x2x2 to 1x2x3?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep 

what was your time?

EDIT: I can't seem to find the solution ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Yep
> 
> what was your time?
> 
> EDIT: I can't seem to find the solution ...



I can't get the skip, how does your first block start?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah I see the problem, for some reason I scramble with white on top and blue on front.

Just scramble it again with white on top and blue on front and you'll easily find the nice 1x2x3 block which takes 5 moves.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Ah I see the problem, for some reason I scramble with white on top and blue on front.
> 
> Just scramble it again with white on top and blue on front and you'll easily find the nice 1x2x3 block which takes 5 moves.



Maybe I'm just blind, but I don't see a 5 move block.

EDIT: Wrong scramble, I did yellow on top and blue in front.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 19, 2009)

z' y F' L' D' R U (x')


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> z' y F' L' D' R U (x')



How do you make the second block?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > z' y F' L' D' R U (x')
> ...



I'm trying to figure it out.

EDIT: I can't seem to figure out how to do the second block. @Anyone: try and find the solution if you want:


Scramble: U' F' B2 R' B' L2 D F2 R2 L' U R' D2 U F2 R B' L' D R' B' R2 B2 R2 L'

Solution:

First 1x2x3 block: z' y F' L' D' R U (x')

Second 1x2x3 block: ???

CMLL: Skipped

OL6E: Skipped

UL + UR edges: ???

PL4E: ???


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, my first average of 12 in a couple of months: 28.62. I wasnt really caring about the times because of my finger.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2009)

Icanhaz sub 28 on tape?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Second 1x2x3 block: ???
> 
> CMLL: Skipped
> 
> ...



The wonders of Roux. You never know what happens...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 20, 2009)

27.78 average of 12. Still a lot slower than I used to be though. I somehow had a 18.30 single in there, which is 9.48 seconds faster than the average.


----------



## Edam (Oct 20, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.29
Standard Deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 15.75
Worst Time: 23.94

best RA of 12 : 18.95
best RA of 5: 18.57

44 sub 20's,


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 20, 2009)

Best average of 5: 13.37 = 13.33, (19.15), 12.88, (12.70), 13.91


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Best average of 5: 13.37 = 13.33, (19.15), 12.88, (12.70), 13.91



1337


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 20, 2009)

New PB on 5x5: 1:28.98, sub-1:30! 
For the scramble see easy scrambles thread.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 20, 2009)

ummmm... eeehr, uhhh...
must help Maarten to not have 911 posts and to not doublepost xD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 20, 2009)

ummmm... eeehr, uhhh...
1:41.30 avg5 on 5x5!

(Must get rid of 911 posts )


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Oct 20, 2009)

Assembling a gigaminx: best of one:
2.5 hours.

Dang, I'm glad that's over. Now let's scramble this baby.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 20, 2009)

Average: 27.04
Best Time: 20.90
Worst Time: 31.82
Individual Times:
1.	22.14	
2.	30.88	
3.	30.38	
4.	25.94	
5.	26.12	
6.	23.27	
7.	28.66	
8.	(31.82)
9.	(20.90)	
10.	26.54	
11.	31.57	
12.	24.86


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 20, 2009)

56.76 megaminx single!!!

Easy solve. Part of a 1:10 average, should've been PB avg but the last one ruined it 

Also got 1:36 5x5 today 

and 1:50.00 avg 5


----------



## Muesli (Oct 20, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> 56.76 megaminx single!!!
> 
> Easy solve. Part of a 1:10 average, should've been PB avg but the last one ruined it
> 
> ...





Oooh you beat me by a smige! My personal best is 10:24.18...


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 20, 2009)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Average: 13.92
Standard Deviation: 2.47
Best Time: 9.19
Worst Time: 19.06
13.47, 9.56, 16.28, 16.08, 12.71, 15.13, 15.27, 15.03, 16.05, 11.91, 11.68, 10.40, 12.44, 16.13, 11.64, 15.15, 16.50, (19.06), (9.19), 14.30, 13.00, 15.72, 15.39, 10.34, 15.56

I didn't record the number of parities. Maybe 10 or so?

Avg of 12: 11.91, 11.68, 10.40, 12.44, 16.13, 11.64, 15.15, 16.50, (19.06), (9.19), 14.30, 13.00 = 13.32
Avg of 5: 11.68, (10.40), 12.44, (16.13), 11.64 = 11.92

Umm, yeah, dunno what happened there. Some easy scrambles, but both sub-10s were non-lucky  Scrambles on request.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 20, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Scrambles on request.



What is the point of saying that? It's stupid to think they won't be requested.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't want to take up much room 



Spoiler



1.	13.47	(0,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (5,2) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (-5,0) / (-1,3)
2.	9.56	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (1,1) / (-3,5) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (-3,1)
3.	16.28	(4,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (1,4) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (0,4)
4.	16.08	(-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-3,2) / (3,3) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) /
5.	12.71	(1,-4) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,2) / (5,0) / (-5,4) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (0,4) /
6.	15.13	(0,5) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-1,4)
7.	15.27	(-5,3) / (3,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (-2,4) / (-4,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,5) / (3,4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) /
8.	15.03	(-2,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-1,4) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (6,4) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (2,0)
9.	16.05	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-1,1) / (-3,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (0,3) /
10.	11.91	(0,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (-5,4) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,0)
11.	11.68	(0,2) / (4,-2) / (6,2) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (4,1) /
12.	10.40	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (2,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,0)
13.	12.44	(-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-5,2) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (0,5) /
14.	16.13	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (4,3) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (2,4) / (2,3) / (0,3) /
15.	11.64	(0,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) /
16.	15.15	(6,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (3,4)
17.	16.50	(-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (6,4)
18.	19.06	(0,-1) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (-3,4) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,1)
19.	9.19	(6,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (3,5) / (-3,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) /
20.	14.30	(4,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (0,5) /
21.	13.00	(0,5) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-4,1) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (0,3)
22.	15.72	(1,-3) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (-1,4) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (5,2) / (-3,0)
23.	15.39	(0,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) /
24.	10.34	(1,2) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (5,0) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (-2,1) / (2,5) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (5,4) / (0,4)
25.	15.56	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,4)


... then I remembered we had spoiler tags. I had an EP skip on one 10 and there are a couple of kite-kites and fist-fists in there too.


----------



## KConny (Oct 20, 2009)

3x3: 13.86 of 12 and 10.66 single. 
OH: 22.67 of 12 and 19.08 of 5. 
All PB and only one skip in total.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 20, 2009)

New PR avg of 12 : 14.52


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Assembling a gigaminx: best of one:
> 2.5 hours.
> 
> Dang, I'm glad that's over. Now let's scramble this baby.



Including stickering? Wow


----------



## Tortin (Oct 21, 2009)

Average of 5: 15.89
1. 16.39 L' U' B R D' F2 D' L' F2 R2 L' D U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U R' L2 B2 D' L' F L'
2. (13.64) R D' U R2 L2 F' B2 D B' L U2 B' U2 D' F2 U B' U2 B R' F B2 U R' F
3. (19.62) D' B' R' L' D2 R2 U B L' B R' F L B' U' R2 U' L2 U2 L F2 L U' D F'
4. 16.95 R' B' U R2 B R2 D' U' R D2 R' D L' U B F2 R U2 B R D' L R' F R'
5. 14.32 F L' B R2 L F L F D' B' U2 B' U' D R F2 B L2 U2 D B2 U F L' D2 

Yay! Using Petrus. xD I think the 13.64 is PB.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 21, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq-1:
> 
> Cubes Solved: 25/25
> Average: 13.92



Beast.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's true

4x4:

(48.59), 52.59, 58.30, 51.65, 54.25, 50.77, (1:02.05), 51.66, 54.03, 51.16, 50.83, 48.69 = *52.39 avg12*

51.66, (54.03), 51.16, 50.83, (48.69) = *51.22* avg5

Session average: 53.54



Spoiler



50.48, 52.41, 51.11, 56.75, 55.93, 56.90, (1:16.00), (46.72), 54.36, 52.36, 55.84, 56.53, 52.03, 49.38, 55.03, 53.81, 54.53, 48.59, 52.59, 58.30, 51.65, 54.25, 50.77, 1:02.05, 51.66, 54.03, 51.16, 50.83, 48.69, 53.77, 58.93, 51.55


----------



## Edmund (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Oh yeah, it's true
> 
> 4x4:
> 
> ...



Nice average man.


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Oh yeah, it's true
> 
> 4x4:
> 
> ...



nub. Moar sub 40 plz kthxbai


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 21, 2009)

new to 3x3 OH

avg 5 - 42.00
41.62 (52.61) 45.17 (35.69) 39.21

avg 12 - 44.06
41.04 41.08 38.92 (52.64) 45.26 50.93 44.71 41.62 52.61 45.17 (35.69) 39.21

no lucky solves

there is a race between IamWEB and I to see who gets a sub 40 avg of 12 first ...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2009)

I got a 1:50.12 on 5x5 milan method  Really awesome time, couldn't get another sub-2 even though I did like 10 more solves.

For those of you who don't know, milan method is centers -> 3x3 (corners + middle edges) -> edges with commutators... give it a shot, it's really tough to be fast.


----------



## blah (Oct 21, 2009)

Milan as in Milan Baticz?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, but it's not the method he uses, just one he proposed (originally for 4x4 but you can do it for any bigcube).


----------



## Zava (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah, but he (obviously) doesn't use it...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I got a 1:50.12 on 5x5 milan method  Really awesome time, couldn't get another sub-2 even though I did like 10 more solves.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, milan method is centers -> 3x3 (corners + middle edges) -> edges with commutators... give it a shot, it's really tough to be fast.



if only i was faster at centres and 3x3 >.<


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I got a 1:50.12 on 5x5 milan method  Really awesome time, couldn't get another sub-2 even though I did like 10 more solves.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, milan method is centers -> 3x3 (corners + middle edges) -> edges with commutators... give it a shot, it's really tough to be fast.


Got to 2:33, fun method! 

EDIT: 2:21.57


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 21, 2009)

lol there is no way for me to win the OH thing, I've been waaay too busy to practice lately.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 21, 2009)

blade740 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Sq-1:
> ...




Have you met you? (And have you tried the scrambles?)


----------



## Kxg (Oct 21, 2009)

Average: 21.43
Best Time: 19.05
Worst Time: 30.20
Individual Times:
1. 20.87 
2. (30.20) 
3. 22.82
4. (19.05) 
5. 20.60


Average: 25.34
Best Time: 19.05
Worst Time: 34.07
Individual Times:
1. 25.24 
2. 26.40 
3. (34.07) 
4. 31.43 
5. 28.87 
6. 23.59 
7. 20.87 
8. 30.20 
9. 22.82 
10. (19.05) 
11. 20.60 
12. 23.41



Viva la look ahead!


----------



## blade740 (Oct 21, 2009)

Stats:
number of times: 25/25
best time: 9.52
worst time: 16.33

current avg5: 12.44 (σ = 1.41)
best avg5: 11.27 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 12.79 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 12.35 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 13.26 (σ = 1.87)
session mean: 13.23

Simon's scrambles from a few pages back.


13.75, 13.02, 15.31, 15.61, 15.27, 15.80, 14.86, 14.40, 11.15, (9.52), 15.21, 11.13, 11.53, (16.33), 11.38, 11.69, 14.47, 11.22, 12.03, 13.66, 13.66, 16.16, 10.46, 10.02, 13.19


----------



## Tortin (Oct 21, 2009)

Average of 5: 12.17
1. (11.74) D2 R2 L' F2 B' R2 U D L R2 B' L' F2 D2 L2 B R B' L2 R2 F D2 B2 F2 R'
2. 11.86 U F2 B2 R L U' R' U' D' B2 L2 R D B2 U2 F' R U D' B2 L F' B R' B
3. (15.78+) R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B' F' L' R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' F' L R B D B' U' R2 F2
4. 12.17 L2 F2 D' R' B' F' D L F' L2 R' U2 B' U' L F2 R2 F' L B2 U2 D' R2 U D2
5. 12.46 F2 L' F2 D' U2 F' B2 R2 U' D' B2 R B R' D F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 

I think this is PB.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 21, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Stats:
> number of times: 25/25
> best time: 9.52
> worst time: 16.33
> ...




Very nice  I had a more normal session earlier, 16.14 average.

4x4: 57.43, 53.74, (1:04.39), 55.81, 52.53, 54.80, 53.85, 50.67, (49.89), 56.37, 56.39, 59.16 = 55.08

So close to sub-50!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 21, 2009)

Statistics for 10-21-2009 18:28:31

Average: 10.47
Standard Deviation: 2.52
Best Time: 6.77
Worst Time: 14.41
Individual Times:
1.	7.42	b' L' R L' R U' B' U' L B' R' L U' R L U B' U' R L R' U B L' U
2.	(14.41)	r' b U B' L' B' U L U' L' R' B R' U' B' L' R U' R U B L R' B' U'
3.	(6.77)	r' U' L R U R' L B U B' R' U L U R' U R' L' R' L' U' B' U' R' U
4.	13.58	u l' b' R' B R' U B R' U' B L' B U' B R' L' B R B' U R' U B L'
5.	10.42	u' r b' R L' B' U L R U' B R U' L' U' R B' L R' L' U' R L B' U'


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 22, 2009)

3x3:
Average: 00:50.00 Best: 00:42.38
Avg. 5: 00:48.73 3 of 5: 00:49.33
Avg. 10: 00:49.78 10 of 12: 00:50.42
Is that considered sub-50? Lol. For the 12/12 I mean. I did many solves and deleted all but the best twelve. Soon I may actually get a sub-50 average, but for now, this is my greatest 3x3 accomplishment!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 22, 2009)

Statistics for 10-21-2009 21:35:04

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 56.04
Standard Deviation: 6.42
Best Time: 46.58
Worst Time: 1:06.05
Individual Times:
1.	56.70	L2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 U R U B' D2 B' F2 L' U' R' F U' B F L' R' B L2 R2
2.	52.69	L' F2 L2 U' F' D' B F L U2 R D2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F U2 L F' D L' D' U B2
3.	46.58	U' B' F' U L2 B' L R' B' D2 F2 D U2 F U' L' B2 F' U' B' U2 L' R U' R'
4.	1:06.05	L B2 D B F D2 U F D2 U F D' U L R' U' L' R D2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 R
5.	58.16	F2 U F L' B' L' B2 F' D B2 F2 R' D2 U' B R2 F' R2 B2 D' U F' D U' L
Wow! My OH is really improving.....but the fourth solve was 4LLL....


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 22, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Statistics for 10-21-2009 21:35:04
> 
> Cubes Solved: 5/5
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



I just cannot imagine OH with anything other than 2 look ll.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 22, 2009)

9.593 PB 3x3 non lucky (old non lucky PB was 11.12) 

Cross on U: D' B' D L' U B D2 R2 D2 L' F2 B' U2 F2 R2 L' F L' B U' L B D F' R 

x2 y F L D' R
U2 y R' U R
L' U L U2 R U R'
L' U' L U2 L' U' L
U L U2 L' U L U L'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2

After some experimentation I found a very short solution which I got 5.918 on.

x2 y F L D' R
d L U L2 U L
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
U' L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L'


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 22, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 4x4: 57.43, 53.74, (1:04.39), 55.81, 52.53, 54.80, 53.85, 50.67, *(49.89)*, 56.37, 56.39, 59.16 = 55.08
> 
> So close to *sub-50*!



???

Or did you mean sub 55?



Lt-UnReaL said:


> 9.593 PB 3x3 non lucky (old non lucky PB was 11.12)



HAX

That is faster than mine now :3


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2009)

Pyraminx avg12 on jfly's updated sim:
5.19, 3.99, 5.28, 4.08, 4.31, 4.94, 5.33, 4.77, (5.95), 4.41, (3.24), 4.75 => 4.70


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Pyraminx avg12 on jfly's updated sim:
> 5.19, 3.99, 5.28, 4.08, 4.31, 4.94, 5.33, 4.77, (5.95), 4.41, (3.24), 4.75 => 4.70



Link?
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/applets/PyraminxSim/
does not rotate for me.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 22, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Wow! My OH is really improving.....but the fourth solve was 4LLL....



I just cannot imagine OH with anything other than 2 look ll.[/QUOTE]
Well, I use 3LLL normally, but I haven't bothered re-learning the F perm yet. But for you using Petrus, I suppose it would be a pretty bad solve if it was more than 2LLL. Do you know full OH PLL?


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 22, 2009)

10.88 average of 5....
11.26 average of 12...
will i get NAR this weekend?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 22, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> 10.88 average of 5....
> 11.26 average of 12...
> will i get NAR this weekend?



Good luck  Take it from Canada... grrr Canada


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > 10.88 average of 5....
> ...



I'll try... knowing me I will do good the first 3 solves and absolutely fail the last 2...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Pyraminx avg12 on jfly's updated sim:
> ...



I am using the qqtimer version.

best avg12: *4.29* (σ = 0.47)
4.20, 3.80, 4.70, (3.69), (5.53), 3.81, 5.30, 3.77, 4.22, 4.67, 3.98, 4.45
best avg100: 4.94 (σ = 1.04)


Spoiler



5.11, 4.11, 4.50, 3.47, 5.59, 4.86, 5.38, 4.33, 6.56, 3.95, 6.33, 4.02, 5.39, 4.42, 4.33, 5.61, 5.63, 5.74, 4.64, 4.78, 3.84, 5.28, 5.48, 5.23, 6.33, 3.64, 4.09, 5.53, 5.55, (1.92), 5.95, 4.83, 4.20, 3.80, 4.70, 3.69, 5.53, 3.81, 5.30, 3.77, 4.22, 4.67, 3.98, 4.45, 5.06, (9.17), 6.27, 2.52, 4.59, 5.56, 3.39, 5.98, 3.84, 3.34, 7.53, 3.88, 4.20, 4.39, 3.81, 7.39, 4.89, 4.61, 6.55, 5.30, 5.25, 5.64, 4.30, 8.19, 5.34, 5.44, 4.31, 5.11, 5.63, 4.69, 4.28, 5.20, 4.55, 5.14, 6.42, 6.80, 5.24, 4.47, 6.56, 4.58, 3.08, 5.17, 4.94, 4.42, 5.42, 4.19, 8.44, 3.86, 5.38, 5.36, 5.11, 4.14, 4.89, 3.81, 4.70, 4.74


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



WOW! Method? Where can I learn the method, or did you develope it yourself. Algs? Explain, because that's crazy. What do you average on a real Pyra?


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 22, 2009)

Average: 10.70
Standard Deviation: 0.93
11.99	, (9.38), 10.30, 9.81, (12.79)

Not my PB but ive never been so close to getting a sub 10 average then failing


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> WOW! Method? Where can I learn the method, or did you develope it yourself. Algs? Explain, because that's crazy. What do you average on a real Pyra?



My hyper basic method is:
1) first layer corners
2) first layer edges
3) second layer in one look
4) press caps lock and do tips

I did develop this method myself but I know a hundred other people have too, it's very common and easy. And I average around 9-10 sec on a real one


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bit out of practice recently, so thought I'd have a wee cubathon:

stats:
number of times: 200/200
best time: 19.98
worst time: 50.38 <-- don't ask 
best avg5: 23.82 (σ = 1.75, 7%) - (21.81), (29.79), 26.11, 23.47, 21.87
best avg12: 24.54 (σ = 1.98, 8%) - (21.81), (29.79), 26.11, 23.47, 21.87, 28.70, 24.26, 23.97, 26.17, 23.12, 25.44, 22.27
best avg100: 26.95 (σ = 2.89, 11% )
session avg: 27.47 (σ = 3.58, 13%)
session mean: 27.55

Times:


Spoiler



25.89, 26.97, 26.04, 29.16, 39.32, 25.60, 26.74, 23.00, 25.55, 24.49, 25.75, 27.09, 24.07, 23.67, 24.12, 32.34, 22.76, 30.33, 22.49, 28.74, 27.68, 26.50, 31.44, 22.21, 26.87, 27.25, 31.77, 33.40, 25.47, 26.23, 25.17, 31.76+, 34.01, 25.06+, 30.86, 30.05, 25.73, 31.52, 30.59, 25.07, 21.55, (*19.98*), 30.89, 29.99, 41.41, 31.09, 27.86, 36.76, 34.60, 26.28, 36.73, 24.22, 29.63, 27.05, (*50.38*), 29.79, 24.60, 27.14, 29.13, 24.18, 30.37, 30.45, 23.20, 23.69, 26.40, 24.98, 32.32, 27.62, 36.75, 27.24, 25.41, 31.43, 25.61, 22.93, 26.52, 25.24, 27.20, 30.65, 28.96, 22.69, 21.88, 26.77, 28.32, 22.40, 25.69, 24.76, 31.20, 27.24, 24.77, 24.78, 29.50, 32.35, 25.08, 28.51, 30.38, 22.78, 24.40, 25.36, 28.13, 27.39, 29.55, 26.36, 32.68, 26.05, 23.49, 22.96, 26.58, 30.36, 26.51, 25.73, 39.29, 26.33, 27.72, 28.20, 26.83, 23.57, 26.99, 26.18, 21.81, 29.79, 26.11, 23.47, 21.87, 28.70, 24.26, 23.97, 26.17, 23.12, 25.44, 22.27, 29.24, 27.44, 28.21, 32.12, 26.62, 32.48, 24.99, 27.50, 27.30, 27.13, 24.82, 32.32, 30.93, 26.21, 34.47, 25.85, 29.34, 27.83, 23.34, 21.80, 32.43, 30.21, 26.59, 27.76, 29.14, 28.61, 30.67, 26.08, 23.71, 32.82, 28.30, 28.92, 26.90, 25.50, 22.82, 23.67, 25.32, 28.55, 26.07, 31.40, 28.42, 29.43, 26.70, 21.32, 29.18, 22.28, 30.25, 29.10, 27.36, 28.98, 26.88, 27.43, 23.67, 28.38, 27.61, 29.18, 34.68, 31.03, 25.76, 28.44, 30.59, 20.50, 25.32, 25.91, 29.88, 25.45, 24.00, 27.98, 25.91, 23.21


... all with 15sec WCA inspection

Not really much of an improvement, but at least there's no DNF's


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2009)

4x4 computer cube
best avg5: 39.80 (σ = 1.51) [sub haixu's avg12 lol]
best avg12: 41.20 (σ = 3.25)
38.78, 41.67, 39.36, (34.92), 45.72, (DNF), 38.78, 44.39, 36.22, 41.94, 38.69, 46.50


----------



## Overtime (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive gotten my average of 5 down to 50ish seconds with minor deviations of +/-.3 to best of 3/5//10//10/12, so I'm now sub 1 minute


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

ARGH! 

3x3 a12: 16.63.
Almost a PB. Pb is 16.58


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2009)

nonlucky pb 3x3:
10.99

4x4:
58.94


----------



## Kxg (Oct 22, 2009)

Average: 25.15
Best Time: 21.79
Worst Time: 32.52
Individual Times:
1.	23.58	
2.	(21.79)	
3.	25.04	
4.	(32.52)	
5.	26.97	
6.	26.21	
7.	25.44	
8.	30.38	
9.	21.96	
10.	22.85	
11.	26.18	
12.	22.91	



Ghrrrr... Still not sub-25 avg of 12


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a good average for me  First two had skips, but last three were non-lucky.

(9.63), 10.26, (18.17), 10.48, 11.70 = 10.81

Now guess the puzzle.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> This is a good average for me  First two had skips, but last three were non-lucky.
> 
> (9.63), 10.26, (18.17), 10.48, 11.70 = 10.81
> 
> Now guess the puzzle.



Square-1 for sure.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2009)

Fo sho.

First two had EP skips  Forced the second, but I knew both were going to happen.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 22, 2009)

12.18 pyra average of 100


Spoiler



Statistics for 10-22-2009 11:49:36

Cubes Solved: 99/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.18
Standard Deviation: 2.45
Best Time: 6.94
Worst Time: 20.20
Individual Times:
1.	8.50	r b B U B L' U L R L U B' L R U' B' U B' L U L' B' L R' U'
2.	12.30	r' b R' B L B R U B' R U' R' U B U' R U' L' R' L R L U' B' R'
3.	12.44	u' l b R' B L' R' B L' U R' B' U L R L' U B R B' U B L R' L'
4.	10.95	l' U B' L' B' L R' B U' L' R' B L' U' L U B U B U R' L' R B' U
5.	14.12	u' r' B' L U R U' L' R' U R U B' U L' R B U R B' L U R' U' L'
6.	14.00	l' r b U B L' B' U R' U' L B L U' R' B' U' B R B R' U' L' U' L
7.	12.02	r' b B' L U' B R' U B' L' U' R L R' B L' R' U' L' B R' L R L' B'
8.	15.61	u l r' b R B' L' U B' U' R U L B' R B R B' L' R' U' L R' B' R'
9.	11.80	u l r' b' B L B L' B L' R' L U' L U' L R' B' R B R L' U L' R'
10.	14.16	l' r B R U' L' R' B' R B' L R' U' L' U' L' B' R' B' L' R' U B' R U'
11.	9.80	b U' L' U L U R' B' R U L R U R' U B' U' R L B U' R U' B R
12.	11.14	u' r B R' B U' L' B U' R L' B' R' U' B' L' R' B' L' R U L R L U'
13.	12.84	l r' b U R B' U B R B' U' R' B U' B' U' B R U L' U L' R B' U'
14.	8.70	u l' R' U' R' U B' U R' B U' L R U' B' L' U L B' U' L U B R' B
15.	15.34	u' l r' b' B' L' U' B U R L' U B' U L' B' R' U B R' B' R L U R
16.	15.28	u r b' R' L' U' B' R U' L' U R U R' U' B' L R' U' R U' R' U' B' L
17.	12.66	u r b' U R' U' B' U L B' L' B' L R U' L' B' R B R U' R B' L U'
18.	9.55	r b L R' L U L' B' U' B' R' U' L U R L' B' R' U L' B' R' L R' L'
19.	12.67	u' l R B' L R B' R U B U' R' U R' U R' U B R' U' B' L' R L U'
20.	8.31	l' r' b U' R' L U L' B' L B' L' U B' R B R B R B' R B' R L B
21.	DNF	r b R' B U L' U B' R' L R' B' R' L' U' B' L U B' L' B R U' L' U
22.	15.05	u l r' b' B L' B' R' U' B' R L B L' R L B R L' R U' R' U L U'
23.	17.30	u' l r' b' L B U R B' R U' L B R B L' B' R' L R B R' U' R B
24.	9.72	u' l' b' R' U' R U' B' L B L U' B' U L' R' B U' R L B R U' L' R'
25.	15.14	u' l r' b' U R' L' B' U L B' U' R L R' L' R' B' R U' L U' B L' R'
26.	15.34	u l' r b B L' U R' B U L' B' R U' R L R B R' B' L' U R B L
27.	11.75	u l' r' b' B U B' L B' R' L' R B R' U' B R' L' R B U' R B' L' R
28.	13.70	u' r' b U' B R' L U R' L B L' U' R' L' R B R' L' U R L B R U
29.	10.06	u' r b B R' L R' B' U' R' L' B' L' U' L B L R U B' R' U' B' U R
30.	12.89	u' l' r b' U R' U' R' B U' R' B' R L B L U B' R' B' R' B R L' U'
31.	12.39	u' l' r b' L B' R' L' U' R' B' L U' B' R' U L' U' B' L' B' R' U L U'
32.	11.86	u l' r' R B' L B' L' R' U' L R U' R L U B R B' L' R B L B' L'
33.	11.17	u l r' R' L R' B L' B L' R L' B R L U' B L U R' U' B L U' R
34.	9.28	u r L B' R' B' L' B L B' L' U' B U' L' U' B' U R' U B' R B U L'
35.	13.59	u' l' b' U' B U' R B R' L R U R' B R' B' U B R B L' R U L B
36.	12.91	b L' B' R L B' L R B R B' R' B L R' L' U L' B U' L' B' R' L B
37.	10.91	u l' r' b L U R B' R B R' U L' U' B L' B R' U' L R' L R' B' U'
38.	10.53	u' l r' B' U B' R U' L B' L B' R' B R B U R L U' B U L' B' L
39.	15.39	u l' r b L R B L' U R U' L U B U B' R U' B L' R' L U' L U
40.	16.83	l' r b R' U L U' L' U R B U' B' L' R U R B' R L' B' R' L' B L
41.	13.62	u l r' b L B' R' U R B' U' L' B' R B' U L' R L U' R' B' R U' R'
42.	9.88	u r' b' U B U' B' U' L R B' L' B' U B' R U' B L' R B' L R' B U
43.	9.33	r' L' B' U' B' R' U B' R' L B L B L U' L U' R U R L U' L R L
44.	13.39	l' r' R L U R U' B' U L' B' U B' R' U B L U' L' U L B U B' L
45.	13.75	l r' b L R' L R' B R U' B' R' L U L' R U' B' U' B' R' U' L' R' L'
46.	8.95	u b L' B' U' B R B' R' L' B L R L' R' L U' L B L B' R' B' R' U
47.	13.88	u' r b B' U' B L' R U B R' U' L' B U R B R B U' R' U R U' R'
48.	11.19	u' l r' L' B U' R B R U L B' L R L' R' B' L' R' U' L' B R' U' B
49.	13.17	r' b' L' B U L' U R L B L' U R B' U' L' R' L B' U' B' L' B U' R'
50.	10.97	l b' L B R U' L R U L' R U R B R' U L' B' R L U B' U' B U'
51.	9.75	u b' U B' U B' U' B L U' B L U R' L' B' U' L U R B' R B' L' U
52.	11.38	l b R U' B R' B U B L' B' L U B L' R B U' R L' U R' L' B' U
53.	8.56	l' r b' U L' U R' B' L' R' L' B' L' R' L U L' B' L R' B R B L' R'
54.	15.36	u l' r' b B R L U B' L' U B L U L' U B U R L U R L U R
55.	12.39	u l' r' R' B' L' U' L' U' L U L' U' B' L' U' B' L U B R' B L' U' R'
56.	16.45	u l' U L R' B' L' R L' R' U L B R' B' R U' B L' R' U' R U' B' L
57.	6.94	l' b' L' R L U B U' L U' B L' B L' R' L B R' B' U' L U L' U R
58.	7.53	l' r b U R B' U R' B R' U' L R B R B' U R' B R' B' R' L' B' U'
59.	9.19	u' b U B R' L' B U' R' B U' L' U B R U R B' L B R L B L' R
60.	10.44	u' l' r b R' L' B U' L U L' B U' L' R' B' L' R L U' L' U' B' U R'
61.	14.84	l' r b' B L' U' B' R B U' L' R' L B' R B' L B R' L B L U' R' U
62.	10.22	r' b' R L' U' B U B' L' U R U' B' R' L U R L' U' L U L U B L
63.	12.92	l r b' U' R L R L' R U B R' U' L B R' L' R B U R B U' B U'
64.	12.16	u l r B R' B' R' U L' R U' B' U' B' L R L' U' B R L B' R U' R
65.	15.52	u L' B' R U B' U R L' U L' U L U B' R U' R' L' B U L' B R' L'
66.	14.64	u r' b' B L B' L' U L' B' L' R' U B U R B R L' R B' R' L' B' L
67.	20.20	u' r' b B R' U B' L R B U' B U B' U' L' R' B' R' B' U B L R' U
68.	13.08	u l r b' B' U R' U' B' L B R' U' R B L' B L' B' L B R' U L' R
69.	13.84	u r b U' R' B' R' U L' U L B' U' L U R' U R' B' L B R' B U L'
70.	12.14	u l r' b' B U R' L' B R' L U' L R L' R U' R' B' U L U L B' U
71.	12.92	u' b L' U' B R L' U B R' L U' L' R' U' L' R' L' U' L R B U' R' U
72.	8.56	l' b' U L U L U' R' L' R L U' R U B' U B' L' B' R L' U B R' U'
73.	11.70	u' l r' R B U' L B' L' U R U' B' R' U B' R' B U B' R U R' U' L'
74.	11.11	u' l' r b R' L' B' U R' B' L B' U R L' R' U B' L' U' R B U L' B
75.	9.86	u l' r b B' R' U R L' B' L B' R' B R' L' R L B U' L R B R' U'
76.	13.42	u l r b R B' L' R B R B' U' L B U' R' U' B' U' L U' L' R' B' L'
77.	13.05	r b' B L' R B R' B' R L' R' L' B R L' U R' B' L' B L' B' R' B' L'
78.	17.14	u l r b' U' R L' B' U' L R' U R U' B R' U B R' B R' U' L' R' U
79.	10.47	l B' U' R B' R' L R L U' B R L R B' R' B R' U R' B R' L' R' U'
80.	10.77	u l' r' B' R L' U' B' U B U' B' R' L B' U R B' L U' R' L R U' L'
81.	8.42	u' l' r' U' R L U B R U' B' U' L U B' U' B U' L U B' R B U R
82.	16.45	l r U B R' U B L' B R U R' U' L U L R U B R B R U B U'
83.	8.69	u' r' b' R' L B L B U' R B' R' B L U' B' R' B U R L B L U L
84.	13.05	u l' b B L R B L R L' B' L U L' B U' L B U R B L R' L' U'
85.	10.09	u' l r' b' B' L R L' R' U R B' U' R L' B' L' R' U L' B R' L U' B
86.	13.48	u r' b' U' B' U' R L' B L' R' U B R B' U R' U R U' B' U L' B' U
87.	10.67	u' l r' b R L R' U' B' U' B L' B L' R' L' U' R' U' L' B L' U' L R'
88.	8.28	r' b' U' L U' R U B L B L' R' L' U' B' L R' B' U R U L R' B U'
89.	10.45	u r' b' L' R' B R L' U' L B' R B U R' L U' B R U' B R B U' L'
90.	12.17	l' R' U' R' L B R U' R B L' R U' L R' U R' B' R' L U L' R L R'
91.	12.62	u' r' b U' B U B' R' B' U' R B U' B' U' R' U' L R L' R L' B U' R
92.	12.42	u b L U' R' L' B' L' R U' R' B R L U' B' R' L' B L' B' L U' B L
93.	14.22	u b' L' B U B' L' R' L' B' U B U' B R B' U L B U' L' R U' L' B'
94.	10.38	u l b U R U L R' U' R B' L B U' B' R U' L U' B' U' B R L' U
95.	10.45	u r' L U L' R' B L' U' B L B U B R L' R' L' U' L U R B L' R'
96.	13.47	u l r' b' U B' U' R B' U L R B R L' R' U' R L' B L' R' B L' U'
97.	11.44	u' r' b' L' R B' L R B' R' U R' L B' L' R B L' B L' U B R' L' B'
98.	11.75	l' r' R B L' R L' B L' U R' U R U' L B U R' B L B' R' L' U' R
99.	11.33	U' L' U' B U B L' B' R' L R B' R U B' L R B' U' R' U L U' R L'
100.	13.36	r' b' R' L' B' U' R' U R' U' L' R L B R' U B U' B' U' B R' B' R U'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

9.27 avg12.

8.31, 6.11, 9.86, 7.50, 9.19, 10.47, 16.08, 6.98, 9.11, 10.51, 11.94, 8.88

Guess the puzzle.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 9.27 avg12.
> 
> 8.31, 6.11, 9.86, 7.50, 9.19, 10.47, 16.08, 6.98, 9.11, 10.51, 11.94, 8.88
> 
> Guess the puzzle.



Pyraminx?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 9.27 avg12.
> 
> 8.31, 6.11, 9.86, 7.50, 9.19, 10.47, 16.08, 6.98, 9.11, 10.51, 11.94, 8.88
> 
> Guess the puzzle.



Gigaminx!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 9.27 avg12.
> 
> 8.31, 6.11, 9.86, 7.50, 9.19, 10.47, 16.08, 6.98, 9.11, 10.51, 11.94, 8.88
> 
> Guess the puzzle.



Clock fo sho

edit: nvm SD is too high


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 9.27 avg12.
> 
> 8.31, 6.11, 9.86, 7.50, 9.19, 10.47, 16.08, 6.98, 9.11, 10.51, 11.94, 8.88
> 
> Guess the puzzle.



Sq-1


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

3x3 only half turns! xD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2009)

4x4 camera PB:
57.30 super lucky 3x3 stage XD
semi LL skip:
OLL skip into PLL parity  (forced)


----------



## joey (Oct 22, 2009)

D2 U2 R2 D' U L' U2 F R2 D2 R' U F U B2 F' L' B' F' L R B F' U2 R'
9.08 non-lucky.

cross: D2 R' L F' D (5)
f2l1: R U' R' U R' U' R (7)
f2l2: U y' R' U2 R (4)
f2l3: U2 y' R' U2 R2 U (5)
f2l4: (cancelled) R2 U' (7)
OLL: (cancelled sune) R2 U R' U R U2 R' (7)
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (12)

47 turns
47 / 9.08 = 5.18 tps


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2009)

Session average of 13:
1:07.01

Best average of 5:
1:05.18

Best average of 12:
1:08.49



Spoiler



Average: 1:08.49
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 57.30
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:12.44	D Uw Lw2 B Fw F2 Dw' Rw D Dw Bw F2 L' Dw' U B' L' Fw D U Bw2 R' B2 Fw' L2 Rw' Bw2 U L2 U' L' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 U2 L D' F' U2 L
2.	(DNF)	Lw' Uw2 F L' B2 R D2 U Bw2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 D L' Rw' B2 Bw' Uw2 U2 Lw' Fw2 Lw U2 L Uw2 Fw L' Lw' Fw2 L Uw2 R2 D Fw2 U' F Lw2
3.	1:08.81	Fw2 Uw U R B' Dw' Fw Lw2 D' R D Uw B2 Bw' F' R Dw2 Uw2 B' Bw Fw' D' Dw R2 Uw' R' F' L D Uw' R' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R' Uw U' Lw B2 Fw'
4.	1:12.44	Lw B D Uw' Lw2 R2 U' Rw' Bw Fw2 F Dw2 Uw' U Lw' Bw D Dw2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 B' Uw U' B' Lw U2 F2 Dw' L' Bw' Uw' B Fw2 D2
5.	1:05.83	R' Bw Rw U B Fw' Dw2 Fw F' U2 Lw Bw R2 B L R' B Bw2 F Lw' Bw2 F L' Lw2 Bw' L' Lw F2 Lw2 D Rw2 Uw' B' Lw' Rw2 U' R2 Fw' Dw' F2
6.	1:06.81	Dw Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw' R' B' F' Lw Bw Lw' B Fw Uw' Lw Fw F' Dw' Bw' Rw2 R Dw U Rw Bw2 D2 R2 B2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' Rw D' Uw Lw' B' Fw' Dw2 F2 L
7.	1:09.36	L2 Bw2 U' Bw' Lw Rw Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 F2 U L2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 L Rw' Uw F D2 Uw' R2 U' R' B' D2 B' Bw' Dw2 Rw' Fw L Dw2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 Uw
8.	1:06.47	Fw Dw U2 Rw2 R' Bw2 L2 R2 B' Bw2 Dw L2 R D' Dw Fw2 F2 Lw Uw2 U2 F' Dw2 Uw L2 Rw Uw Bw' Dw Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 U R' F2 Dw' Lw Rw F Rw2
9.	1:13.72	F Lw' Uw' B' Bw' Rw2 R F Dw Fw Dw2 U2 L2 R' Dw Bw2 Dw' Lw Uw' L Dw' Uw2 B Dw' B2 Rw' B2 D U' R Uw' Rw' U' Fw Lw2 F U' Lw B Lw2
10.	1:03.16	D Uw L' Lw' B2 F L2 Lw2 B2 U L' Lw' D R' Bw2 L2 Lw Rw Fw2 Uw Fw' Dw2 Uw B' Fw2 Dw' U2 F' D' Uw2 Bw' Fw' D2 Uw' Lw R' B' Rw U2 L2
11.	1:05.90	Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw D Rw2 D Lw Uw B' Fw2 D F U2 L' Lw U' L Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 D' Bw Fw F2 U2 F Lw2 Dw' Fw2 L' R D2 Dw' Uw' Bw D Dw2 F' Lw
12.	(57.30)	Lw Rw R2 D2 F' Dw B2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' Rw R2 D2 Uw' Bw' Uw U' Bw2 F' D' B Uw L' D2 Dw' Lw' U2 B2 Bw' Fw' Lw Dw' B2 Bw2 R' Fw2 R2 D' Dw2 R



Best single: 57.30

Practising 4x4 for Essen Open this weekend, because you need best of 2 sub-1:10 to do an average. I should be able to do that 

EDIT:
Yay! I have 100 subscribers on my Youtube Channel!


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

Yay! 3 new 4x4 PB's - Frikkin' good for me.

Single Non-Lucky: 1:13.05
a15: 1:19.68
a12: 1:27.79

Going to take 4x4 seriously from now on.

EDIT: a12: 1:24.11 !!!!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 22, 2009)

12.06 Pyra average of 200


Spoiler



Statistics for 10-22-2009 14:24:29

Cubes Solved: 199/200
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 12.06
Standard Deviation: 2.81
Best Time: 4.14
Worst Time: 21.24
Individual Times:
1.	8.50	r b B U B L' U L R L U B' L R U' B' U B' L U L' B' L R' U'
2.	12.30	r' b R' B L B R U B' R U' R' U B U' R U' L' R' L R L U' B' R'
3.	12.44	u' l b R' B L' R' B L' U R' B' U L R L' U B R B' U B L R' L'
4.	10.95	l' U B' L' B' L R' B U' L' R' B L' U' L U B U B U R' L' R B' U
5.	14.12	u' r' B' L U R U' L' R' U R U B' U L' R B U R B' L U R' U' L'
6.	14.00	l' r b U B L' B' U R' U' L B L U' R' B' U' B R B R' U' L' U' L
7.	12.02	r' b B' L U' B R' U B' L' U' R L R' B L' R' U' L' B R' L R L' B'
8.	15.61	u l r' b R B' L' U B' U' R U L B' R B R B' L' R' U' L R' B' R'
9.	11.80	u l r' b' B L B L' B L' R' L U' L U' L R' B' R B R L' U L' R'
10.	14.16	l' r B R U' L' R' B' R B' L R' U' L' U' L' B' R' B' L' R' U B' R U'
11.	9.80	b U' L' U L U R' B' R U L R U R' U B' U' R L B U' R U' B R
12.	11.14	u' r B R' B U' L' B U' R L' B' R' U' B' L' R' B' L' R U L R L U'
13.	12.84	l r' b U R B' U B R B' U' R' B U' B' U' B R U L' U L' R B' U'
14.	8.70	u l' R' U' R' U B' U R' B U' L R U' B' L' U L B' U' L U B R' B
15.	15.34	u' l r' b' B' L' U' B U R L' U B' U L' B' R' U B R' B' R L U R
16.	15.28	u r b' R' L' U' B' R U' L' U R U R' U' B' L R' U' R U' R' U' B' L
17.	12.66	u r b' U R' U' B' U L B' L' B' L R U' L' B' R B R U' R B' L U'
18.	9.55	r b L R' L U L' B' U' B' R' U' L U R L' B' R' U L' B' R' L R' L'
19.	12.67	u' l R B' L R B' R U B U' R' U R' U R' U B R' U' B' L' R L U'
20.	8.31	l' r' b U' R' L U L' B' L B' L' U B' R B R B R B' R B' R L B
21.	DNF	r b R' B U L' U B' R' L R' B' R' L' U' B' L U B' L' B R U' L' U
22.	15.05	u l r' b' B L' B' R' U' B' R L B L' R L B R L' R U' R' U L U'
23.	17.30	u' l r' b' L B U R B' R U' L B R B L' B' R' L R B R' U' R B
24.	9.72	u' l' b' R' U' R U' B' L B L U' B' U L' R' B U' R L B R U' L' R'
25.	15.14	u' l r' b' U R' L' B' U L B' U' R L R' L' R' B' R U' L U' B L' R'
26.	15.34	u l' r b B L' U R' B U L' B' R U' R L R B R' B' L' U R B L
27.	11.75	u l' r' b' B U B' L B' R' L' R B R' U' B R' L' R B U' R B' L' R
28.	13.70	u' r' b U' B R' L U R' L B L' U' R' L' R B R' L' U R L B R U
29.	10.06	u' r b B R' L R' B' U' R' L' B' L' U' L B L R U B' R' U' B' U R
30.	12.89	u' l' r b' U R' U' R' B U' R' B' R L B L U B' R' B' R' B R L' U'
31.	12.39	u' l' r b' L B' R' L' U' R' B' L U' B' R' U L' U' B' L' B' R' U L U'
32.	11.86	u l' r' R B' L B' L' R' U' L R U' R L U B R B' L' R B L B' L'
33.	11.17	u l r' R' L R' B L' B L' R L' B R L U' B L U R' U' B L U' R
34.	9.28	u r L B' R' B' L' B L B' L' U' B U' L' U' B' U R' U B' R B U L'
35.	13.59	u' l' b' U' B U' R B R' L R U R' B R' B' U B R B L' R U L B
36.	12.91	b L' B' R L B' L R B R B' R' B L R' L' U L' B U' L' B' R' L B
37.	10.91	u l' r' b L U R B' R B R' U L' U' B L' B R' U' L R' L R' B' U'
38.	10.53	u' l r' B' U B' R U' L B' L B' R' B R B U R L U' B U L' B' L
39.	15.39	u l' r b L R B L' U R U' L U B U B' R U' B L' R' L U' L U
40.	16.83	l' r b R' U L U' L' U R B U' B' L' R U R B' R L' B' R' L' B L
41.	13.62	u l r' b L B' R' U R B' U' L' B' R B' U L' R L U' R' B' R U' R'
42.	9.88	u r' b' U B U' B' U' L R B' L' B' U B' R U' B L' R B' L R' B U
43.	9.33	r' L' B' U' B' R' U B' R' L B L B L U' L U' R U R L U' L R L
44.	13.39	l' r' R L U R U' B' U L' B' U B' R' U B L U' L' U L B U B' L
45.	13.75	l r' b L R' L R' B R U' B' R' L U L' R U' B' U' B' R' U' L' R' L'
46.	8.95	u b L' B' U' B R B' R' L' B L R L' R' L U' L B L B' R' B' R' U
47.	13.88	u' r b B' U' B L' R U B R' U' L' B U R B R B U' R' U R U' R'
48.	11.19	u' l r' L' B U' R B R U L B' L R L' R' B' L' R' U' L' B R' U' B
49.	13.17	r' b' L' B U L' U R L B L' U R B' U' L' R' L B' U' B' L' B U' R'
50.	10.97	l b' L B R U' L R U L' R U R B R' U L' B' R L U B' U' B U'
51.	9.75	u b' U B' U B' U' B L U' B L U R' L' B' U' L U R B' R B' L' U
52.	11.38	l b R U' B R' B U B L' B' L U B L' R B U' R L' U R' L' B' U
53.	8.56	l' r b' U L' U R' B' L' R' L' B' L' R' L U L' B' L R' B R B L' R'
54.	15.36	u l' r' b B R L U B' L' U B L U L' U B U R L U R L U R
55.	12.39	u l' r' R' B' L' U' L' U' L U L' U' B' L' U' B' L U B R' B L' U' R'
56.	16.45	u l' U L R' B' L' R L' R' U L B R' B' R U' B L' R' U' R U' B' L
57.	6.94	l' b' L' R L U B U' L U' B L' B L' R' L B R' B' U' L U L' U R
58.	7.53	l' r b U R B' U R' B R' U' L R B R B' U R' B R' B' R' L' B' U'
59.	9.19	u' b U B R' L' B U' R' B U' L' U B R U R B' L B R L B L' R
60.	10.44	u' l' r b R' L' B U' L U L' B U' L' R' B' L' R L U' L' U' B' U R'
61.	14.84	l' r b' B L' U' B' R B U' L' R' L B' R B' L B R' L B L U' R' U
62.	10.22	r' b' R L' U' B U B' L' U R U' B' R' L U R L' U' L U L U B L
63.	12.92	l r b' U' R L R L' R U B R' U' L B R' L' R B U R B U' B U'
64.	12.16	u l r B R' B' R' U L' R U' B' U' B' L R L' U' B R L B' R U' R
65.	15.52	u L' B' R U B' U R L' U L' U L U B' R U' R' L' B U L' B R' L'
66.	14.64	u r' b' B L B' L' U L' B' L' R' U B U R B R L' R B' R' L' B' L
67.	20.20	u' r' b B R' U B' L R B U' B U B' U' L' R' B' R' B' U B L R' U
68.	13.08	u l r b' B' U R' U' B' L B R' U' R B L' B L' B' L B R' U L' R
69.	13.84	u r b U' R' B' R' U L' U L B' U' L U R' U R' B' L B R' B U L'
70.	12.14	u l r' b' B U R' L' B R' L U' L R L' R U' R' B' U L U L B' U
71.	12.92	u' b L' U' B R L' U B R' L U' L' R' U' L' R' L' U' L R B U' R' U
72.	8.56	l' b' U L U L U' R' L' R L U' R U B' U B' L' B' R L' U B R' U'
73.	11.70	u' l r' R B U' L B' L' U R U' B' R' U B' R' B U B' R U R' U' L'
74.	11.11	u' l' r b R' L' B' U R' B' L B' U R L' R' U B' L' U' R B U L' B
75.	9.86	u l' r b B' R' U R L' B' L B' R' B R' L' R L B U' L R B R' U'
76.	13.42	u l r b R B' L' R B R B' U' L B U' R' U' B' U' L U' L' R' B' L'
77.	13.05	r b' B L' R B R' B' R L' R' L' B R L' U R' B' L' B L' B' R' B' L'
78.	17.14	u l r b' U' R L' B' U' L R' U R U' B R' U B R' B R' U' L' R' U
79.	10.47	l B' U' R B' R' L R L U' B R L R B' R' B R' U R' B R' L' R' U'
80.	10.77	u l' r' B' R L' U' B' U B U' B' R' L B' U R B' L U' R' L R U' L'
81.	8.42	u' l' r' U' R L U B R U' B' U' L U B' U' B U' L U B' R B U R
82.	16.45	l r U B R' U B L' B R U R' U' L U L R U B R B R U B U'
83.	8.69	u' r' b' R' L B L B U' R B' R' B L U' B' R' B U R L B L U L
84.	13.05	u l' b B L R B L R L' B' L U L' B U' L B U R B L R' L' U'
85.	10.09	u' l r' b' B' L R L' R' U R B' U' R L' B' L' R' U L' B R' L U' B
86.	13.48	u r' b' U' B' U' R L' B L' R' U B R B' U R' U R U' B' U L' B' U
87.	10.67	u' l r' b R L R' U' B' U' B L' B L' R' L' U' R' U' L' B L' U' L R'
88.	8.28	r' b' U' L U' R U B L B L' R' L' U' B' L R' B' U R U L R' B U'
89.	10.45	u r' b' L' R' B R L' U' L B' R B U R' L U' B R U' B R B U' L'
90.	12.17	l' R' U' R' L B R U' R B L' R U' L R' U R' B' R' L U L' R L R'
91.	12.62	u' r' b U' B U B' R' B' U' R B U' B' U' R' U' L R L' R L' B U' R
92.	12.42	u b L U' R' L' B' L' R U' R' B R L U' B' R' L' B L' B' L U' B L
93.	14.22	u b' L' B U B' L' R' L' B' U B U' B R B' U L B U' L' R U' L' B'
94.	10.38	u l b U R U L R' U' R B' L B U' B' R U' L U' B' U' B R L' U
95.	10.45	u r' L U L' R' B L' U' B L B U B R L' R' L' U' L U R B L' R'
96.	13.47	u l r' b' U B' U' R B' U L R B R L' R' U' R L' B L' R' B L' U'
97.	11.44	u' r' b' L' R B' L R B' R' U R' L B' L' R B L' B L' U B R' L' B'
98.	11.75	l' r' R B L' R L' B L' U R' U R U' L B U R' B L B' R' L' U' R
99.	11.33	U' L' U' B U B L' B' R' L R B' R U B' L R B' U' R' U L U' R L'
100.	13.36	r' b' R' L' B' U' R' U R' U' L' R L B R' U B U' B' U' B R' B' R U'
101.	13.00	u r' b' U' B R L U' R U' L' B' L' U' L' U' B U R' U' L U' B R U
102.	12.61	u l r' U B' L R' U B' U B' U' R L' R' B R' B' U' R' B' L U' R' L
103.	8.78	r U' R' L U' R L' U L' U L' B L U B' L' R L R L B U R U B
104.	9.47	u l b' L R' U' B R' B L' R U B R' L U' R' L B' U B' L B' R B'
105.	4.14	u' b U' L' U' R' L B R' U R' L B R U B L U' L R U R' B U L
106.	10.67	u' r b R L R' U' L R' L' R' B U B U' B' R' U' B R L' U' B L U
107.	9.41	u l' R L' B' U' R' B R L B' U L U' R' U' R' U' R' U L' R L' U' L
108.	14.26	u l L B U' L U' B R' L U' L' B R' U B' U' B R' U L' U' L B' L'
109.	14.98	b B R' U L' U' R B' R' L U B U' R L' U' R L U' R L B U' B' R
110.	10.17	u' r' L' R L R' U B L B R L' R U L U L R' B' R L R' B U L'
111.	9.69	l r b' L B' U R L' R' L' R B R B R' B' L U L' B' L B L' B R'
112.	13.70	u' r b B U' R' U R' B' R B R L B' L' B U R U' R' U' B L' B L
113.	11.30	u' r' B R' L' U B L' U' R' U B' L' B' U L B' R' B L' R' L B U B
114.	16.11	u' l' r R B' U' R' B R U' L U B' U L U B L U L' B U' R' L U
115.	10.02	u l r b L R' U' L' U' R B' U' L' R B' L' U L R' L R' B' U L B'
116.	9.23	l' r U' R' B U' R L' U R L' U L B' L R L B' U' B' L B' L' R' B'
117.	13.44	u l b R L B' U' B' L U' R' L' B' R B R B L R L' U B' R' L U
118.	12.61	u' l' b B U' R L U' B' U' R' B' L U' R B L U' B' L' B' U B' R L'
119.	7.33	r B U R B L B' R U' R' B R U' L' R L' U B' L' R L' B' R B R'
120.	13.69	l r b L U L' B L' B' R B' R' U L' R B' L' B' R B L B L U' R
121.	10.06	l' r b U R L U R' L' R L U B' R' L U L' R' U' R L' R B' U R
122.	12.70	u l r U' B R B L' U R U L' B R' U' L' U' L R B R' L' R' B' L
123.	15.81	u' r b U' B' R U R L R' L B' R L B R B' U' B L R' B' L R' U
124.	10.23	u' l' r b' R B' R L' R' U' R L' R L U' B' R' L' R U' B' L U' B' L'
125.	12.25	u' b' U' B R U' L' R' L R U B' L' R' B U R L' U' B R' U B U R'
126.	5.02	u r b' B R' U L U L' R' B' U B' R L R' B' L' B U' L' U' L' R L'
127.	10.52	u l B U B' L' B' L B U' L' U' R L B' U' R' B' U' R' U B R U' R
128.	7.53	u' r b L R' U B L' R U' R' B L B R L B' U' B L' U B U' B L'
129.	14.16	u' l b B L' B' L' B U' B' R L' B L' R' U' L U B R' B' R' U' R U
130.	8.88	l r U' L' R U L R L' B U' R' U' L' B' U R B' U' B U L' R B' U'
131.	11.56	u' l r U' L U' R' B' L U L R L' B' U' L' B U' R' B' U R L B L'
132.	12.06	u l r R U' R' L' R B L R B' R L' B R L B' L R' L B U' B' R
133.	15.31	u l r' b' L' B U L' B L R' L R' B U' R' L' R L' U' B L U L B'
134.	11.25	u' l' r b' R U' B' R' U L' R U' L' U' R' B' R' U' R B R' L U' L R
135.	11.12	u l b' L B' R' U' R' U L R U L' U' R' B R L' B' R' U' B U' R' B'
136.	21.24	l r' b L B L R' L' B' R B' L B' R L' B' R' L' U B L U L' B' L
137.	13.72	u' l r' b' L U' B U' B U B' L' R L R L U' R B' U B R' L' B' R'
138.	18.05	u' l r' b B' U' R B' R B L' U' R L' R L' R L' U L U' B R L' R'
139.	13.27	u R U B L U' B L U' L R' U' L' B U' R L' R U' L' U' B' R B L
140.	9.91	u l b B U B R' U L B' U' B R' L' U' B' L B R B L U R B R'
141.	12.81	u' l' r' b' R' B' U B' R B L U B' U' L B U' L' R' L' B' R L' U B'
142.	10.70	l r R' B' R L' U' L' R L' B' L B' L' B' U L' R B R L' B' U R' L'
143.	15.45	l' U L' B' L R L B' L' R' L R' B' R L' B' U L' R' L' B R' L U B'
144.	15.12	u' l' r' b U B U R' L U R L R B' U' R' L U B L' B U R L' B
145.	11.28	r' b' B' R' U' R' B R' L U B' R' L R' B R B U' B' U R' L B R B
146.	14.22	u' r' U R U' R' B R' B' U L U' B' L U' B' U' B' U R' B' L U L' R'
147.	17.00	l r' b L B' U B R' U' R L' U R' B R' U' B U' R' L B' U' L' U' B'
148.	12.11	u' l r' b' U L' B' L' B U' B' U B R' L' U' B' L' U' R' B U' R' B' R'
149.	8.91	U' R' U B' U R' L B U B' R' B U' B R B L B' R' L R B' U' L B'
150.	11.08	l' b U L R U' R B' U' R' L R' L' R B' R L' R' L' B L' B' U B' U'
151.	10.97	u' l r b' U' B R B R' B U B U' R' U B U L' B U' L' B L U R'
152.	13.19	l b' R' B R B' L' R B' U B R U' B R L U' B L' B R L U' B' U'
153.	10.81	u l r b L' R' L' U L' U R' U R U' R' B L' B L U R' B' U L' B'
154.	18.45	u' r b' L B U' R' L R B' L' U R U R' U L U' L B U' R U R L'
155.	9.83	u b' L B' U L' U' L U' L' B' R' L R' L U B' R U L B' U' R' B' L
156.	12.31	l r' b' U B L B' L' U B' L' B L B' R L' R' B' R' U B L U L' B
157.	15.89	u' l' r B U' B' L B' U B' L U' R' B L' R B' R' U' L B' L B U' L
158.	11.28	u r b L B' R L' B' R' U' R L B R' U' L B' L B' R U' R' B' U R'
159.	16.75	u' r b R' U' B' U L B L B R U R' L' R U' B' U R U' R B L' R
160.	10.45	u l r U B U L B R B' L R' L' B' L R U' B' L' U B' R' U B L'
161.	11.11	u b' U' L U' R L' R' L' B' L U' B' L U' R L' U' R' U' B U' R L U'
162.	10.12	u l r' b' U B' R' L' U' B' L R L' U L R U B U' R' U' B' L' R' B'
163.	13.12	l r R' B R U' L' R' L R' U' B' R B' L B L U R' U' R L U B' R'
164.	7.64	u' b' L U L' U' B R L R B' R U' L' U' R' L B L B L R' U' B U'
165.	7.89	r' B' U' L' R L R' L U' R' U' R' B' U' L U' L' U' R' U B R' B' R L
166.	13.69	u l' r' R' U B R' L B U L' R B U' B' R' U' B R B' L' R' U L' B
167.	16.50	u l' r B' U' R' L' U' L U' B' U L B' U' R' U B R' L B' L R' L' U'
168.	8.80	u r' b R' B' R' B' R B' L R L' B' R B' R B' R U L' U' R' L' R' B'
169.	6.02	u' r' L' B' U' L B L R U B R' U' L' B' U R' U R' B L' B L' B' U'
170.	13.52	u r' b' R' B U' L R' B R' L' U' B U' B U L' B L' B U L R' L U
171.	13.11	u' l' L' B' R' B U' L R' U' B R' U' L U' R' U B U L' B' R U L' B
172.	12.80	r' b R' B U R U' R U' R B' R' L R U B U' B' L R U' L' B L' B
173.	13.50	u' r' L R' B' R' L R' L' R U R' B L' U' R' B U' L B L' R' U B' U'
174.	10.16	l' L U R' U' R B U B L R U' B R L B L' U L' B' L' U B U' B'
175.	18.94	u' l b B U' L R' L B' U B L' R' L R' U R U' B' U L' B' R' B' U'
176.	7.34	u' l r' U' B L U R B R' U R' L' U' R' U' L' U R L U R L' B' R
177.	9.05	b R' B' R' L U R' B' L U' B R B L' B' L R U L B' U L B' U L'
178.	7.25	u b R' B' R U' R' L B' R' U B' U' L' R U R L' U' L' U L' U' B' U'
179.	12.44	u' l' r' R' U' R' B U' B U B' L R' B R' B' U L' U R B U R' B' R
180.	11.02	u' L' U' L' U L' R U' B U R' L' B' L' U' R U L' B' L B L B R L'
181.	11.12	u l' b U R' B' U' R' B L B R U' B' U' L' B' U' B' R' U' B' L B' U
182.	15.64	u r U L B' L' U L' R' L' B' U B' U R L' R' L U B R' U' R B' U
183.	6.08	u' l r b B U L' R B L' R U' L R L R' U' B' U B L U' B U L'
184.	7.39	b U' B' R U' R L B' U R U B' U L U' L' R' B' R' B' U' L' B L' B'
185.	11.00	u l' b' R' B' R L B R' L U B' U B' U' R' B' L' R' L U' L' U B L'
186.	9.36	u l' r b U' L R L U L U B' U' L' R L' U' R' B' U R' L' R' B U'
187.	11.86	l' b' U R' B' U' B' L U' B' L R B L U' L' U L' R L' B' L R L U'
188.	11.41	l r' b' U' R' U L' R' U' R' U L' B' R' B L U' R B' R' L' R L R B'
189.	20.27	u l' r b' L' U' L R' U B' L B' L' U' R U' B' L B R B' L U' R U
190.	11.89	u l' r' b' U' L' B' L' R L U L U' R L' B U R U B R B' R B' U
191.	12.53	r b B R B R U' B R L R U B' U L' B' U' R B U' B' U R L U
192.	11.44	u' b' B U L B' U' R' B L' R' L' B L' R B' R' B' L' B R B R U R
193.	14.45	l' b L' U' L U' R' U' R' L' B U R' L' B' L' U R' B' U' L U' B' L' B'
194.	13.81	u R' B L' B L' B' U' L B R' U' B' L U' R' B' U' R U' B' L R B L'
195.	15.28	l r' b L' U' B R' L' R' B U' B' U B' R' U' L' R' U R' U' B' L' R B
196.	11.64	u l L U B L' R L' U' R' B' L' B R B' L R B' R U' R' B' L' B L'
197.	13.48	l r' B R' U' R' U' R' U L B L' U L' R' L' R L' R U' B' L U R' U
198.	11.59	l' r b' R U B L U R' L U L R L' B U R' U B' L R' L' B U' B
199.	11.89	u l' r' b' U B R B L' R L B L R B' U' B L' B' U B R B U L'
200.	10.38	l r b R' U B U L U' R L' B U L' B' U' B L' U' R B L B' U' L


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

OH pb
1:14:55. yesh im slow, but im improving by at least 2 seconds everyday


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

HELL YEAH!

One-Handed: 18.86 PLL Skip! Previous PB was 20.23. YES!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> Session average of 13:
> 1:07.01
> 
> Best average of 5:
> ...



Why didn't you roll out that DNF?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2009)

Sq-1

O perm avg of 12: 2.77, 3.01, 3.11, 2.91, 3.22, (3.84), 2.76, (2.69), 3.54, 2.85, 2.97, 3.06 = 3.02

Yeah, that's pretty quick methinks.

Also, for Andrew (and David etc.):



Spoiler



1.	(9.63)	(3,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) /
2.	10.26	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (2,3) / (6,3)
3.	(18.17)	(0,0) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,5) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,0)
4.	10.48	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,1) / (6,5) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) /
5.	11.70	(6,5) / (-3,3) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (1,5) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (6,5) /


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

3x3x3:

26.29, 
25.51, 
24.39, 
23.93, 
26.55, 
(23.55), 
24.82, 
(28.76), 
24.56, 
25.03, 
23.96, 
26.97

Session avg: 25.20 (σ = 1.30)

When oh when will I be sub-25.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 22, 2009)

4 pll skips in one day? Jesus. 

New OH record single;18.82 with one of them.

The other 3 were 2 handed and sub 13 =D


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 22, 2009)

3x3x3 PB average of 12 and PB non lucky single > 

Average: 24.29
Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 17.39
Worst Time: 28.94
Individual Times: 24.55, 25.25, 24.05, 22.33, 25.08, (28.94), (17.39), 24.88, 20.64, 26.12, 25.66, 24.34

I got a 16.99 PLL skip the other day too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

3x3: 13.99 average of 12.

10.47, 16.55, 12.68, 15.31, 15.46, 7.33, 14.94, 12.23, 18.36, 14.72, 11.94, 15.57

SD WTF?

The 7.33 was a joke.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 22, 2009)

11.91 Pyra average of 300....I really need a life lol. I had a 9.78 RA of 12, a 8.85 RA of 5, and a 4.14 single jammed in there.


Spoiler



Statistics for 10-22-2009 17:56:55

Cubes Solved: 299/300
Number of Pops: 5
Average: 11.91
Standard Deviation: 2.69
Best Time: 4.14
Worst Time: 21.24
Individual Times:
1.	8.50	r b B U B L' U L R L U B' L R U' B' U B' L U L' B' L R' U'
2.	12.30	r' b R' B L B R U B' R U' R' U B U' R U' L' R' L R L U' B' R'
3.	12.44	u' l b R' B L' R' B L' U R' B' U L R L' U B R B' U B L R' L'
4.	10.95	l' U B' L' B' L R' B U' L' R' B L' U' L U B U B U R' L' R B' U
5.	14.12	u' r' B' L U R U' L' R' U R U B' U L' R B U R B' L U R' U' L'
6.	14.00	l' r b U B L' B' U R' U' L B L U' R' B' U' B R B R' U' L' U' L
7.	12.02	r' b B' L U' B R' U B' L' U' R L R' B L' R' U' L' B R' L R L' B'
8.	15.61	u l r' b R B' L' U B' U' R U L B' R B R B' L' R' U' L R' B' R'
9.	11.80	u l r' b' B L B L' B L' R' L U' L U' L R' B' R B R L' U L' R'
10.	14.16	l' r B R U' L' R' B' R B' L R' U' L' U' L' B' R' B' L' R' U B' R U'
11.	9.80	b U' L' U L U R' B' R U L R U R' U B' U' R L B U' R U' B R
12.	11.14	u' r B R' B U' L' B U' R L' B' R' U' B' L' R' B' L' R U L R L U'
13.	12.84	l r' b U R B' U B R B' U' R' B U' B' U' B R U L' U L' R B' U'
14.	8.70	u l' R' U' R' U B' U R' B U' L R U' B' L' U L B' U' L U B R' B
15.	15.34	u' l r' b' B' L' U' B U R L' U B' U L' B' R' U B R' B' R L U R
16.	15.28	u r b' R' L' U' B' R U' L' U R U R' U' B' L R' U' R U' R' U' B' L
17.	12.66	u r b' U R' U' B' U L B' L' B' L R U' L' B' R B R U' R B' L U'
18.	9.55	r b L R' L U L' B' U' B' R' U' L U R L' B' R' U L' B' R' L R' L'
19.	12.67	u' l R B' L R B' R U B U' R' U R' U R' U B R' U' B' L' R L U'
20.	8.31	l' r' b U' R' L U L' B' L B' L' U B' R B R B R B' R B' R L B
21.	DNF	r b R' B U L' U B' R' L R' B' R' L' U' B' L U B' L' B R U' L' U
22.	15.05	u l r' b' B L' B' R' U' B' R L B L' R L B R L' R U' R' U L U'
23.	17.30	u' l r' b' L B U R B' R U' L B R B L' B' R' L R B R' U' R B
24.	9.72	u' l' b' R' U' R U' B' L B L U' B' U L' R' B U' R L B R U' L' R'
25.	15.14	u' l r' b' U R' L' B' U L B' U' R L R' L' R' B' R U' L U' B L' R'
26.	15.34	u l' r b B L' U R' B U L' B' R U' R L R B R' B' L' U R B L
27.	11.75	u l' r' b' B U B' L B' R' L' R B R' U' B R' L' R B U' R B' L' R
28.	13.70	u' r' b U' B R' L U R' L B L' U' R' L' R B R' L' U R L B R U
29.	10.06	u' r b B R' L R' B' U' R' L' B' L' U' L B L R U B' R' U' B' U R
30.	12.89	u' l' r b' U R' U' R' B U' R' B' R L B L U B' R' B' R' B R L' U'
31.	12.39	u' l' r b' L B' R' L' U' R' B' L U' B' R' U L' U' B' L' B' R' U L U'
32.	11.86	u l' r' R B' L B' L' R' U' L R U' R L U B R B' L' R B L B' L'
33.	11.17	u l r' R' L R' B L' B L' R L' B R L U' B L U R' U' B L U' R
34.	9.28	u r L B' R' B' L' B L B' L' U' B U' L' U' B' U R' U B' R B U L'
35.	13.59	u' l' b' U' B U' R B R' L R U R' B R' B' U B R B L' R U L B
36.	12.91	b L' B' R L B' L R B R B' R' B L R' L' U L' B U' L' B' R' L B
37.	10.91	u l' r' b L U R B' R B R' U L' U' B L' B R' U' L R' L R' B' U'
38.	10.53	u' l r' B' U B' R U' L B' L B' R' B R B U R L U' B U L' B' L
39.	15.39	u l' r b L R B L' U R U' L U B U B' R U' B L' R' L U' L U
40.	16.83	l' r b R' U L U' L' U R B U' B' L' R U R B' R L' B' R' L' B L
41.	13.62	u l r' b L B' R' U R B' U' L' B' R B' U L' R L U' R' B' R U' R'
42.	9.88	u r' b' U B U' B' U' L R B' L' B' U B' R U' B L' R B' L R' B U
43.	9.33	r' L' B' U' B' R' U B' R' L B L B L U' L U' R U R L U' L R L
44.	13.39	l' r' R L U R U' B' U L' B' U B' R' U B L U' L' U L B U B' L
45.	13.75	l r' b L R' L R' B R U' B' R' L U L' R U' B' U' B' R' U' L' R' L'
46.	8.95	u b L' B' U' B R B' R' L' B L R L' R' L U' L B L B' R' B' R' U
47.	13.88	u' r b B' U' B L' R U B R' U' L' B U R B R B U' R' U R U' R'
48.	11.19	u' l r' L' B U' R B R U L B' L R L' R' B' L' R' U' L' B R' U' B
49.	13.17	r' b' L' B U L' U R L B L' U R B' U' L' R' L B' U' B' L' B U' R'
50.	10.97	l b' L B R U' L R U L' R U R B R' U L' B' R L U B' U' B U'
51.	9.75	u b' U B' U B' U' B L U' B L U R' L' B' U' L U R B' R B' L' U
52.	11.38	l b R U' B R' B U B L' B' L U B L' R B U' R L' U R' L' B' U
53.	8.56	l' r b' U L' U R' B' L' R' L' B' L' R' L U L' B' L R' B R B L' R'
54.	15.36	u l' r' b B R L U B' L' U B L U L' U B U R L U R L U R
55.	12.39	u l' r' R' B' L' U' L' U' L U L' U' B' L' U' B' L U B R' B L' U' R'
56.	16.45	u l' U L R' B' L' R L' R' U L B R' B' R U' B L' R' U' R U' B' L
57.	6.94	l' b' L' R L U B U' L U' B L' B L' R' L B R' B' U' L U L' U R
58.	7.53	l' r b U R B' U R' B R' U' L R B R B' U R' B R' B' R' L' B' U'
59.	9.19	u' b U B R' L' B U' R' B U' L' U B R U R B' L B R L B L' R
60.	10.44	u' l' r b R' L' B U' L U L' B U' L' R' B' L' R L U' L' U' B' U R'
61.	14.84	l' r b' B L' U' B' R B U' L' R' L B' R B' L B R' L B L U' R' U
62.	10.22	r' b' R L' U' B U B' L' U R U' B' R' L U R L' U' L U L U B L
63.	12.92	l r b' U' R L R L' R U B R' U' L B R' L' R B U R B U' B U'
64.	12.16	u l r B R' B' R' U L' R U' B' U' B' L R L' U' B R L B' R U' R
65.	15.52	u L' B' R U B' U R L' U L' U L U B' R U' R' L' B U L' B R' L'
66.	14.64	u r' b' B L B' L' U L' B' L' R' U B U R B R L' R B' R' L' B' L
67.	20.20	u' r' b B R' U B' L R B U' B U B' U' L' R' B' R' B' U B L R' U
68.	13.08	u l r b' B' U R' U' B' L B R' U' R B L' B L' B' L B R' U L' R
69.	13.84	u r b U' R' B' R' U L' U L B' U' L U R' U R' B' L B R' B U L'
70.	12.14	u l r' b' B U R' L' B R' L U' L R L' R U' R' B' U L U L B' U
71.	12.92	u' b L' U' B R L' U B R' L U' L' R' U' L' R' L' U' L R B U' R' U
72.	8.56	l' b' U L U L U' R' L' R L U' R U B' U B' L' B' R L' U B R' U'
73.	11.70	u' l r' R B U' L B' L' U R U' B' R' U B' R' B U B' R U R' U' L'
74.	11.11	u' l' r b R' L' B' U R' B' L B' U R L' R' U B' L' U' R B U L' B
75.	9.86	u l' r b B' R' U R L' B' L B' R' B R' L' R L B U' L R B R' U'
76.	13.42	u l r b R B' L' R B R B' U' L B U' R' U' B' U' L U' L' R' B' L'
77.	13.05	r b' B L' R B R' B' R L' R' L' B R L' U R' B' L' B L' B' R' B' L'
78.	17.14	u l r b' U' R L' B' U' L R' U R U' B R' U B R' B R' U' L' R' U
79.	10.47	l B' U' R B' R' L R L U' B R L R B' R' B R' U R' B R' L' R' U'
80.	10.77	u l' r' B' R L' U' B' U B U' B' R' L B' U R B' L U' R' L R U' L'
81.	8.42	u' l' r' U' R L U B R U' B' U' L U B' U' B U' L U B' R B U R
82.	16.45	l r U B R' U B L' B R U R' U' L U L R U B R B R U B U'
83.	8.69	u' r' b' R' L B L B U' R B' R' B L U' B' R' B U R L B L U L
84.	13.05	u l' b B L R B L R L' B' L U L' B U' L B U R B L R' L' U'
85.	10.09	u' l r' b' B' L R L' R' U R B' U' R L' B' L' R' U L' B R' L U' B
86.	13.48	u r' b' U' B' U' R L' B L' R' U B R B' U R' U R U' B' U L' B' U
87.	10.67	u' l r' b R L R' U' B' U' B L' B L' R' L' U' R' U' L' B L' U' L R'
88.	8.28	r' b' U' L U' R U B L B L' R' L' U' B' L R' B' U R U L R' B U'
89.	10.45	u r' b' L' R' B R L' U' L B' R B U R' L U' B R U' B R B U' L'
90.	12.17	l' R' U' R' L B R U' R B L' R U' L R' U R' B' R' L U L' R L R'
91.	12.62	u' r' b U' B U B' R' B' U' R B U' B' U' R' U' L R L' R L' B U' R
92.	12.42	u b L U' R' L' B' L' R U' R' B R L U' B' R' L' B L' B' L U' B L
93.	14.22	u b' L' B U B' L' R' L' B' U B U' B R B' U L B U' L' R U' L' B'
94.	10.38	u l b U R U L R' U' R B' L B U' B' R U' L U' B' U' B R L' U
95.	10.45	u r' L U L' R' B L' U' B L B U B R L' R' L' U' L U R B L' R'
96.	13.47	u l r' b' U B' U' R B' U L R B R L' R' U' R L' B L' R' B L' U'
97.	11.44	u' r' b' L' R B' L R B' R' U R' L B' L' R B L' B L' U B R' L' B'
98.	11.75	l' r' R B L' R L' B L' U R' U R U' L B U R' B L B' R' L' U' R
99.	11.33	U' L' U' B U B L' B' R' L R B' R U B' L R B' U' R' U L U' R L'
100.	13.36	r' b' R' L' B' U' R' U R' U' L' R L B R' U B U' B' U' B R' B' R U'
101.	13.00	u r' b' U' B R L U' R U' L' B' L' U' L' U' B U R' U' L U' B R U
102.	12.61	u l r' U B' L R' U B' U B' U' R L' R' B R' B' U' R' B' L U' R' L
103.	8.78	r U' R' L U' R L' U L' U L' B L U B' L' R L R L B U R U B
104.	9.47	u l b' L R' U' B R' B L' R U B R' L U' R' L B' U B' L B' R B'
105.	4.14	u' b U' L' U' R' L B R' U R' L B R U B L U' L R U R' B U L
106.	10.67	u' r b R L R' U' L R' L' R' B U B U' B' R' U' B R L' U' B L U
107.	9.41	u l' R L' B' U' R' B R L B' U L U' R' U' R' U' R' U L' R L' U' L
108.	14.26	u l L B U' L U' B R' L U' L' B R' U B' U' B R' U L' U' L B' L'
109.	14.98	b B R' U L' U' R B' R' L U B U' R L' U' R L U' R L B U' B' R
110.	10.17	u' r' L' R L R' U B L B R L' R U L U L R' B' R L R' B U L'
111.	9.69	l r b' L B' U R L' R' L' R B R B R' B' L U L' B' L B L' B R'
112.	13.70	u' r b B U' R' U R' B' R B R L B' L' B U R U' R' U' B L' B L
113.	11.30	u' r' B R' L' U B L' U' R' U B' L' B' U L B' R' B L' R' L B U B
114.	16.11	u' l' r R B' U' R' B R U' L U B' U L U B L U L' B U' R' L U
115.	10.02	u l r b L R' U' L' U' R B' U' L' R B' L' U L R' L R' B' U L B'
116.	9.23	l' r U' R' B U' R L' U R L' U L B' L R L B' U' B' L B' L' R' B'
117.	13.44	u l b R L B' U' B' L U' R' L' B' R B R B L R L' U B' R' L U
118.	12.61	u' l' b B U' R L U' B' U' R' B' L U' R B L U' B' L' B' U B' R L'
119.	7.33	r B U R B L B' R U' R' B R U' L' R L' U B' L' R L' B' R B R'
120.	13.69	l r b L U L' B L' B' R B' R' U L' R B' L' B' R B L B L U' R
121.	10.06	l' r b U R L U R' L' R L U B' R' L U L' R' U' R L' R B' U R
122.	12.70	u l r U' B R B L' U R U L' B R' U' L' U' L R B R' L' R' B' L
123.	15.81	u' r b U' B' R U R L R' L B' R L B R B' U' B L R' B' L R' U
124.	10.23	u' l' r b' R B' R L' R' U' R L' R L U' B' R' L' R U' B' L U' B' L'
125.	12.25	u' b' U' B R U' L' R' L R U B' L' R' B U R L' U' B R' U B U R'
126.	5.02	u r b' B R' U L U L' R' B' U B' R L R' B' L' B U' L' U' L' R L'
127.	10.52	u l B U B' L' B' L B U' L' U' R L B' U' R' B' U' R' U B R U' R
128.	7.53	u' r b L R' U B L' R U' R' B L B R L B' U' B L' U B U' B L'
129.	14.16	u' l b B L' B' L' B U' B' R L' B L' R' U' L U B R' B' R' U' R U
130.	8.88	l r U' L' R U L R L' B U' R' U' L' B' U R B' U' B U L' R B' U'
131.	11.56	u' l r U' L U' R' B' L U L R L' B' U' L' B U' R' B' U R L B L'
132.	12.06	u l r R U' R' L' R B L R B' R L' B R L B' L R' L B U' B' R
133.	15.31	u l r' b' L' B U L' B L R' L R' B U' R' L' R L' U' B L U L B'
134.	11.25	u' l' r b' R U' B' R' U L' R U' L' U' R' B' R' U' R B R' L U' L R
135.	11.12	u l b' L B' R' U' R' U L R U L' U' R' B R L' B' R' U' B U' R' B'
136.	21.24	l r' b L B L R' L' B' R B' L B' R L' B' R' L' U B L U L' B' L
137.	13.72	u' l r' b' L U' B U' B U B' L' R L R L U' R B' U B R' L' B' R'
138.	18.05	u' l r' b B' U' R B' R B L' U' R L' R L' R L' U L U' B R L' R'
139.	13.27	u R U B L U' B L U' L R' U' L' B U' R L' R U' L' U' B' R B L
140.	9.91	u l b B U B R' U L B' U' B R' L' U' B' L B R B L U R B R'
141.	12.81	u' l' r' b' R' B' U B' R B L U B' U' L B U' L' R' L' B' R L' U B'
142.	10.70	l r R' B' R L' U' L' R L' B' L B' L' B' U L' R B R L' B' U R' L'
143.	15.45	l' U L' B' L R L B' L' R' L R' B' R L' B' U L' R' L' B R' L U B'
144.	15.12	u' l' r' b U B U R' L U R L R B' U' R' L U B L' B U R L' B
145.	11.28	r' b' B' R' U' R' B R' L U B' R' L R' B R B U' B' U R' L B R B
146.	14.22	u' r' U R U' R' B R' B' U L U' B' L U' B' U' B' U R' B' L U L' R'
147.	17.00	l r' b L B' U B R' U' R L' U R' B R' U' B U' R' L B' U' L' U' B'
148.	12.11	u' l r' b' U L' B' L' B U' B' U B R' L' U' B' L' U' R' B U' R' B' R'
149.	8.91	U' R' U B' U R' L B U B' R' B U' B R B L B' R' L R B' U' L B'
150.	11.08	l' b U L R U' R B' U' R' L R' L' R B' R L' R' L' B L' B' U B' U'
151.	10.97	u' l r b' U' B R B R' B U B U' R' U B U L' B U' L' B L U R'
152.	13.19	l b' R' B R B' L' R B' U B R U' B R L U' B L' B R L U' B' U'
153.	10.81	u l r b L' R' L' U L' U R' U R U' R' B L' B L U R' B' U L' B'
154.	18.45	u' r b' L B U' R' L R B' L' U R U R' U L U' L B U' R U R L'
155.	9.83	u b' L B' U L' U' L U' L' B' R' L R' L U B' R U L B' U' R' B' L
156.	12.31	l r' b' U B L B' L' U B' L' B L B' R L' R' B' R' U B L U L' B
157.	15.89	u' l' r B U' B' L B' U B' L U' R' B L' R B' R' U' L B' L B U' L
158.	11.28	u r b L B' R L' B' R' U' R L B R' U' L B' L B' R U' R' B' U R'
159.	16.75	u' r b R' U' B' U L B L B R U R' L' R U' B' U R U' R B L' R
160.	10.45	u l r U B U L B R B' L R' L' B' L R U' B' L' U B' R' U B L'
161.	11.11	u b' U' L U' R L' R' L' B' L U' B' L U' R L' U' R' U' B U' R L U'
162.	10.12	u l r' b' U B' R' L' U' B' L R L' U L R U B U' R' U' B' L' R' B'
163.	13.12	l r R' B R U' L' R' L R' U' B' R B' L B L U R' U' R L U B' R'
164.	7.64	u' b' L U L' U' B R L R B' R U' L' U' R' L B L B L R' U' B U'
165.	7.89	r' B' U' L' R L R' L U' R' U' R' B' U' L U' L' U' R' U B R' B' R L
166.	13.69	u l' r' R' U B R' L B U L' R B U' B' R' U' B R B' L' R' U L' B
167.	16.50	u l' r B' U' R' L' U' L U' B' U L B' U' R' U B R' L B' L R' L' U'
168.	8.80	u r' b R' B' R' B' R B' L R L' B' R B' R B' R U L' U' R' L' R' B'
169.	6.02	u' r' L' B' U' L B L R U B R' U' L' B' U R' U R' B L' B L' B' U'
170.	13.52	u r' b' R' B U' L R' B R' L' U' B U' B U L' B L' B U L R' L U
171.	13.11	u' l' L' B' R' B U' L R' U' B R' U' L U' R' U B U L' B' R U L' B
172.	12.80	r' b R' B U R U' R U' R B' R' L R U B U' B' L R U' L' B L' B
173.	13.50	u' r' L R' B' R' L R' L' R U R' B L' U' R' B U' L B L' R' U B' U'
174.	10.16	l' L U R' U' R B U B L R U' B R L B L' U L' B' L' U B U' B'
175.	18.94	u' l b B U' L R' L B' U B L' R' L R' U R U' B' U L' B' R' B' U'
176.	7.34	u' l r' U' B L U R B R' U R' L' U' R' U' L' U R L U R L' B' R
177.	9.05	b R' B' R' L U R' B' L U' B R B L' B' L R U L B' U L B' U L'
178.	7.25	u b R' B' R U' R' L B' R' U B' U' L' R U R L' U' L' U L' U' B' U'
179.	12.44	u' l' r' R' U' R' B U' B U B' L R' B R' B' U L' U R B U R' B' R
180.	11.02	u' L' U' L' U L' R U' B U R' L' B' L' U' R U L' B' L B L B R L'
181.	11.12	u l' b U R' B' U' R' B L B R U' B' U' L' B' U' B' R' U' B' L B' U
182.	15.64	u r U L B' L' U L' R' L' B' U B' U R L' R' L U B R' U' R B' U
183.	6.08	u' l r b B U L' R B L' R U' L R L R' U' B' U B L U' B U L'
184.	7.39	b U' B' R U' R L B' U R U B' U L U' L' R' B' R' B' U' L' B L' B'
185.	11.00	u l' b' R' B' R L B R' L U B' U B' U' R' B' L' R' L U' L' U B L'
186.	9.36	u l' r b U' L R L U L U B' U' L' R L' U' R' B' U R' L' R' B U'
187.	11.86	l' b' U R' B' U' B' L U' B' L R B L U' L' U L' R L' B' L R L U'
188.	11.41	l r' b' U' R' U L' R' U' R' U L' B' R' B L U' R B' R' L' R L R B'
189.	20.27	u l' r b' L' U' L R' U B' L B' L' U' R U' B' L B R B' L U' R U
190.	11.89	u l' r' b' U' L' B' L' R L U L U' R L' B U R U B R B' R B' U
191.	12.53	r b B R B R U' B R L R U B' U L' B' U' R B U' B' U R L U
192.	11.44	u' b' B U L B' U' R' B L' R' L' B L' R B' R' B' L' B R B R U R
193.	14.45	l' b L' U' L U' R' U' R' L' B U R' L' B' L' U R' B' U' L U' B' L' B'
194.	13.81	u R' B L' B L' B' U' L B R' U' B' L U' R' B' U' R U' B' L R B L'
195.	15.28	l r' b L' U' B R' L' R' B U' B' U B' R' U' L' R' U R' U' B' L' R B
196.	11.64	u l L U B L' R L' U' R' B' L' B R B' L R B' R U' R' B' L' B L'
197.	13.48	l r' B R' U' R' U' R' U L B L' U L' R' L' R L' R U' B' L U R' U
198.	11.59	l' r b' R U B L U R' L U L R L' B U R' U B' L R' L' B U' B
199.	11.89	u l' r' b' U B R B L' R L B L R B' U' B L' B' U B R B U L'
200.	10.38	l r b R' U B U L U' R L' B U L' B' U' B L' U' R B L B' U' L
201.	11.64	u' r b' R' U' L' B U L B' R' L U' L' U B U L' U' B' R B' R' L R
202.	12.83	u' l' b' U B' U B U' B' R L B U B L' U B R B R B' R' B' R U
203.	11.23	u' b U' B' R U L B' L R' U' R' B' L' B U' L' U' L U L B R U' R
204.	10.17	u' b L B R' U B U L' R' U R' U' L' B' R L' U' B R' B R U R' L'
205.	7.00	u l r' U R' B R L B' U' L' R' U' B L R L R U R' B R L U' L'
206.	15.81	u l L' R' U' R' B' R B U L U' L' U' B' R L' B R L U B R U' L
207.	12.17	u l b' R' L' U' L B' U' B R L U R U' R B R' B' U R' B' U' B' R'
208.	15.00	u l' r' b' L' R L B R' U B' L R L U L' B' U B L' B' U' R' B U
209.	12.33	u l r b U' B' R U B R' U L B R' B' U R' U R' L' R' L' R' B U'
210.	7.64	r b L R B' U' B L B L B L' B U L R' B' R B' U' B L B' U' L
211.	10.27	u l' r L' R U L' B' L B' L B' U L' R U L U L' B U' R' L' R' U'
212.	11.11	u l r' b R' L R' B' U R' B' L U L U B U' L' B R U L' U' B' R'
213.	12.84	l' r' R B R' B' U R L B' U' B' R L B' R' B' U B' U L' U B' U B
214.	10.45	u l' r' b B R B U B L R L' B' L B L B' R' L U B' R' B' L U'
215.	11.12	u r' b B' R U L' B L U L' B L' B R B' U' L B' R' U B U' L R'
216.	12.06	u' l r R B' L' B L' R B' U B' U R B R' L U' R U R L R U' B'
217.	12.72	u r b R L B' L U R B' U B U' B U L B' U' L' B R' U B' U B'
218.	9.66	u' l r B U' B' L' R L' R' B L U' R' B' R U' L' U' B' U' B' U' L B'
219.	12.34	u' l r B L' U' B' R' L' B R' U' R U' B' U R B' L' B L U' R B' R
220.	15.80	u' l' r U' R L U L' B' U' R' L' B U L' R' B' R L U R' L' B' R' U'
221.	8.09	u' l r' b R U B L B U' L' B' L U' L' U L R L U L' B L' U' R'
222.	16.88	u' r b L U' R' U' R' B' L B' U' B L' U R' B' R' B U' R U L' U' R
223.	12.08	u l r b R B L' R B U B R L B' R U' L R L' B' U' R U' R' B
224.	12.75	l r B R U R U R B R U' L B U L' R L' B U B' U' R' U' R' U'
225.	9.94	l r b' L B U' L R B' U' L B' U' B' R B L' R' L B' L B' R L' U'
226.	7.38	u L R' L B' U B L B' L U' B' L' U' L U R' B' U R' U R B' L R'
227.	9.06	u l r b B' U' B L' U' L' R' U B' R L R' U' L B' R' U' R' U B' R
228.	13.12	u l' r' b U' B' R L' U L' U R L' U R' L B U L R B' U' B' L' U
229.	13.59	u' l' r' b L' B L U' R' B' U B U' R' B U' L' R U L' B L R U R
230.	11.22	u l r' U' L U L R' L' B' U B L B R B' U L B' R L R' U' B R'
231.	10.81	l' r b' R U' L' B L' U' L' B' L R' B' L B L' U B' U L' B' U' L' R
232.	12.97	u l' b' B R' U L' R U B U L R' L' B R' B R L' U L' B' U' L U'
233.	8.33	l' b' R B' U B R' L U' R' B' L R L' U' B' L' B' L B' L' U R L B'
234.	9.44	l' r B R' L R' B' L' B U' B L' R' U' R' L B R B' U L' B' R B R
235.	11.69	l' r' b' R' B U B' U R U R' B' U' B' R L R L R' B' U B' U B R
236.	17.28	u l b' U' R B L' B U B' U R' L R' U' R L R' B' R B' L R' B' R
237.	9.61	u' l' r b R L' B' L' R' U B L R' B' R U B' R' U L U' R U L B
238.	15.77	l b' U R' U' B U' L' B' U R U' L' R' B L' R U' R' B R' B' U' B' L'
239.	8.88	u l' r L U' B' U' B' R L U' B U R' U' R' B' U' L' R' U L B' U' L'
240.	10.41	u' l' r' B L B' L' U' R U' R' B L' U' L' B U' L R' L' B L' B L R'
241.	11.80	u l B U L B' L' B' L' U L U R U' R' B' R' L' B' R' L' U L U B
242.	8.66	b' B L' B' L' R' U L U B U' L' R' B' L' B U' L B' R' B' R U B' L
243.	15.22	u' b R L' R B L U L R L' U B R' L' U' L B L' B R' U B' U' B'
244.	10.19	u' l' B L U R' U' R' U L U' L' U' B' R U B U B R' L' B R' L R
245.	8.20	l' r b B' R' U' R' L' B R' L R U' B U' L B R B' L' U B' R U B
246.	13.03	l b B' L R B R U L' U R' L' R' L B R U R' B L' U L U' L' R'
247.	10.17	u l' r' b' U L' B R L U' B R' U R B' U' L' B R' B L U L U L
248.	11.19	l b B U R B' L R' U' L B' R L' R' B' R' B U B' L' B' L R U R
249.	10.72	u' l R U' L B' L' B' L' U' B' R L' R L B R U' B' U' L R L' R' L
250.	12.12	l b R' L' R B' R B U L' U' L B U' L' B L R' U R' B' R B' L U'
251.	12.55	l' r U R U L R B' R' L' R U B U' L' U' L U R' B' R L B L R
252.	14.05	l' r b R' U' R' B' R L U' R' B L' R' B L' B' R' B' U L' R' B' L R
253.	16.30	u' l' r b L' B' U B R' L' R' L B R' L R L' U B' U' B' R B R L'
254.	12.66	u' l' b R B' R' U' B L U' R B U L B R L R U R' L' U R' U R
255.	13.05	u l b' U' R L' U' R L U' B R' B L' U B U B' R' U B' L' B' R U
256.	12.12	u' l' L B U R B L R L U B R' L' R L B' L' U B' U L U' R L'
257.	13.97	r R B R' U' L' U L' B' L R B' L' U B U' L' B' U B R L' R' L' B
258.	8.61	u l r U' R U' R U' B' R B' R' L U L' R U' B R B' U' B L B' R
259.	8.88	l r' b' L R L' R B' R L' R U L' B' U L' R U B L' U' R L' B L'
260.	16.76	u r' b R B R' U B' U B' L B L' U L' B L' R U R' B R U' L B
261.	13.94	l' r b' R' U' L' B L U' L B' U R U' L U' B' U' B' R L' R' L' R' B
262.	12.94	u' l r b U' R B U' B U B' L' R B' L' U B' R L' U L B U R L'
263.	11.31	u' r' R U' R L' B U' L B' R B U' L B' R' L' B U' R L' B' R' L' U'
264.	11.48	b' B' L R B' U' L' R' U' R U R' L R L U R L' R' B U' L' R' L R'
265.	9.80	l r' b' U' B' U L U' R B' U' B' L U L' B' U R' U' L U B' R' B' L
266.	11.08	u' l' b R' L B' U B R' U L' B' L B U L U R B' U B' R' B R B
267.	9.39	l r b L' R L B' R B' U B' L U' B U R' U' L R B' U' R U L R'
268.	11.81	u l r' L' U' B' U B' R' B L' R L U R U' L' U L' R L R L R' B
269.	18.19	u l r L U' B L' U L' U R L' B' L' R' L' B' U L' B R' B L R B'
270.	10.78	u' l U B U B' R B R U' L' B L' B' R' U' L' R B' L R' B' L' U L
271.	9.11	u l' L B' R L U B' R B' L' B R L' R U L' B' L B U B' L R U'
272.	8.59	l' r' b' B U B' R L' B U L R U R L' B U' R L' R' U L' R L' R'
273.	12.24	u' l B U L U' R L' R' B U' L B' L' U L' B U' B' U' L' B' R U R
274.	13.11	l r b L U' L B U B' R L B L' U' R' B' R B L' R L' R' L R' B
275.	7.34	u' l r b U R L' R' L R L U B' U' R U L B' U' L U L' R L U
276.	12.34	l' r' b' B U' B' L' U B' R L R B L U' B L B L' U L U' B' R' L
277.	10.70	u' b R' B U' R L U L U' R L R' B' L U' B U' L U' L R' L' R' U
278.	12.12	u' l b U' B' R L' U R L' B U' B' L U' B L' R' B' U' B' R B U' L
279.	10.86	u l r' b' B' U R L' B' L' U R B L' U L' B L' B' U L' R' B' U L'
280.	9.38	u l b' R B' L B L' U' B U L B' R U B' R' L' B R U R' B R' B
281.	6.81	r' b B' L R B' L' R L' U R' B' R B R' U' L' B' R L B' U R' B R
282.	14.42	u' r' L R U B' U' B' L' B' U' R' B R L' U L' U' B' L' R U' R' L' B
283.	10.84	u' l' L' B' L' B R' L U' B L B' R B R' U' B U' R B' L' B' U' R' B'
284.	11.94	r L' R' U R' L R' U' L' B L U' B U' R' U' R B' L' U B L B' R L'
285.	10.84	u' l' r' b R' U' L R B' L B U' B' U L B' L' B L' B U' R L' U R'
286.	10.59	u' l' r' U B L B' R B' L B L U' L R' L' R B R U' B L' B' U' L
287.	11.45	u r' b' U' B U R' U B L' B' U R' L' U B' R U' L U L' R' B R B
288.	6.42	R' L' R L B U L B R' B' U' L R' U R B' L R' U' R L' R B' L' B'
289.	10.00	L B L' U L R' B R L' R L' U' B L B' U L' R B' L B' R' U' B' R'
290.	14.28	u' r b R' B' R' B L' R' B' U' B L B U B' R U' L' U B U' B U R'
291.	10.94	l r' R' U B U R U R' L B' U L B' R L' U' R' U L' U B L' R' B'
292.	10.62	l' r b L U L' U' B R' U L' R' B R' L B' U B' R' B' R B R' B' U'
293.	14.24	r' L U L' U' R' U' R' B' U R' B' U B' R' L B U' L' U' B L B' L B
294.	14.39	u' l' r' L U' B' U R' L U B' L' B R' L' U R L U L' B' L R L R'
295.	12.19	u l r' b R B L' U' L U L' R U L' B L R' U R L U B' U R' L
296.	13.36	u' l b B L U' B' L U B' L B' R U R' U' R' B' L U B R U' R L
297.	11.38	u' l r b L' B L U' R' L' U R' U B U' L' R' U' R' U B' L U R L
298.	15.09	u l' r' U' B R L U L U B U' B' R U B' L' R B U L' B U L U
299.	10.42	u l' r' R' B' R U L' B R' L B' U R' L' B U' B' U R' U L' U' R B
300.	11.59	l U R B' U' L R' B' R U' L' B L' R U R' B R B' L B' L U L' U'


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 22, 2009)

Accomplishments with Yau's 4x4 method:


best avg12: 1:18.09 (σ = 7.71)
best time: 1:03.99
best avg5: 1:14.04 (σ = 3.47)

I usually average 10-12 seconds faster on normal reduction


----------



## peterbat (Oct 23, 2009)

Second ever average for OH:

avg. 10/12: 49.21

times:

47.38, 49.05, 46.05, 59.16, 50.13, 45.93, 49.97, 47.09, 52.43, (43.21), (65.81), 45.00

Fairly consistent! I did 2-look OLL for the 65.81 because my hand wouldn't do it in one go.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2009)

PyraminxSim. I think it was pretty lucky o_0

best avg12: *3.93* (σ = 0.83)
5.00, 3.58, 2.64, (2.09), 4.83, 4.77, 2.66, 3.44, 4.19, (5.56), 3.67, 4.55


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

Was doing an average of 25 (which would also be the forth, and fifth, a12 I'd ever done) but was interupted after 17 solves. These were without any warmup, and were the first 3x3 solves in 2 days. (Yesterday was 5x5 mania).

stats:
number of times: 17/17
best time: 24.024
worst time: 37.023

current mean of 3: 26.960 (σ = 2.53)
best mean of 3: 25.209 (σ = 1.09)

current avg5: 26.606 (σ = 1.34)
best avg5: 26.606 (σ = 1.34)

current avg12: 29.045 (σ = 2.24)
best avg12: 28.765 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 29.283 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 29.429

27.392, 29.160, 37.023, 30.121, 27.399, 31.047, 27.328, 32.937, 28.656, 29.767, 34.729, 30.696, *28.216, 24.947, 24.024, 26.656, 30.200*

Look at the last 5 solves, would've been the perfect setup for another a12, before I was interupted by my Mum coming home. Must research Port Jackson Shark for school.

Pb 28.765 a12. Only forth a12 I've recorded, as I have limited "screen time". Probably done a sub 25 a12 before, but I'm not sure. Need to improve Cross and PLL, as they are the factors that are greatly letting me down. :fp

Tee Hee.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 23, 2009)

Here you go, Maarten 

Average: 1:08.11
Standard Deviation: 3.03
Best Time: 57.30
Worst Time: 1:26.72



Spoiler



1.	1:08.81	Fw2 Uw U R B' Dw' Fw Lw2 D' R D Uw B2 Bw' F' R Dw2 Uw2 B' Bw Fw' D' Dw R2 Uw' R' F' L D Uw' R' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R' Uw U' Lw B2 Fw'
2.	1:12.44	Lw B D Uw' Lw2 R2 U' Rw' Bw Fw2 F Dw2 Uw' U Lw' Bw D Dw2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 B' Uw U' B' Lw U2 F2 Dw' L' Bw' Uw' B Fw2 D2
3.	1:05.83	R' Bw Rw U B Fw' Dw2 Fw F' U2 Lw Bw R2 B L R' B Bw2 F Lw' Bw2 F L' Lw2 Bw' L' Lw F2 Lw2 D Rw2 Uw' B' Lw' Rw2 U' R2 Fw' Dw' F2
4.	1:06.81	Dw Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw' R' B' F' Lw Bw Lw' B Fw Uw' Lw Fw F' Dw' Bw' Rw2 R Dw U Rw Bw2 D2 R2 B2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' Rw D' Uw Lw' B' Fw' Dw2 F2 L
5.	1:09.36	L2 Bw2 U' Bw' Lw Rw Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 F2 U L2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 L Rw' Uw F D2 Uw' R2 U' R' B' D2 B' Bw' Dw2 Rw' Fw L Dw2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 Uw
6.	1:06.47	Fw Dw U2 Rw2 R' Bw2 L2 R2 B' Bw2 Dw L2 R D' Dw Fw2 F2 Lw Uw2 U2 F' Dw2 Uw L2 Rw Uw Bw' Dw Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 U R' F2 Dw' Lw Rw F Rw2
7.	1:13.72	F Lw' Uw' B' Bw' Rw2 R F Dw Fw Dw2 U2 L2 R' Dw Bw2 Dw' Lw Uw' L Dw' Uw2 B Dw' B2 Rw' B2 D U' R Uw' Rw' U' Fw Lw2 F U' Lw B Lw2
8.	1:03.16	D Uw L' Lw' B2 F L2 Lw2 B2 U L' Lw' D R' Bw2 L2 Lw Rw Fw2 Uw Fw' Dw2 Uw B' Fw2 Dw' U2 F' D' Uw2 Bw' Fw' D2 Uw' Lw R' B' Rw U2 L2
9.	1:05.90	Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw D Rw2 D Lw Uw B' Fw2 D F U2 L' Lw U' L Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 D' Bw Fw F2 U2 F Lw2 Dw' Fw2 L' R D2 Dw' Uw' Bw D Dw2 F' Lw
10.	(57.30)	Lw Rw R2 D2 F' Dw B2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' Rw R2 D2 Uw' Bw' Uw U' Bw2 F' D' B Uw L' D2 Dw' Lw' U2 B2 Bw' Fw' Lw Dw' B2 Bw2 R' Fw2 R2 D' Dw2 R
11.	(1:26.72)	Lw2 Rw' R Bw2 Rw U2 Rw Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' F' Dw' Uw Lw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw R' B Fw Rw U' B' Dw Bw' Fw F' Rw F2 Lw2 F2 L D2 B'
12.	1:08.64	D' Dw2 Uw' B Dw' Fw2 F' Lw B' Uw Bw' L' R Fw' L R2 Dw2 Fw R Dw' Rw D2 R2 Dw' Uw2 U' Lw U2 L' B' L Fw2 L Bw' Fw2 U Fw2 D2 Uw L2


----------



## nigtv (Oct 23, 2009)

Finally getting at least some hang of heise, and was able to knock out a 43f average of 5, rounding up. Not very low, but better than I ever could have done with petrus.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 23, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Average: 25.15
> <...>
> Ghrrrr... Still not sub-25 avg of 12



Ghrr... How close can it be..

Average: 25.03
Best Time: 19.05
Worst Time: 30.61
Individual Times:
1.	22.18	
2.	26.53	
3.	24.52	
4.	21.68	
5.	26.75	
6.	28.77	
7.	(19.05)	
8.	24.38	
9.	28.55	
10.	25.74	
11.	(30.61)	
12.	21.15


----------



## Shortey (Oct 23, 2009)

I love Sq-1! Even though I suck at it. Haven't learnt the parity alg yet, but going to do that soon.

I have solved it two times without looking, which I am very happy about. Watch out Simon, Dan and Piotr. I'm coming for you!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 23, 2009)

9.28 full step. Stupid easy f2l tho, i builded some blocks.

B' L2 D' L2 B U' R2 B' R' D2 L' R' B L D2 B2 R2 F2 B' D2 F2 L' F R' U

14 move f2l, but not obvious.
20 move LL


Spoiler



z R2 U L2 U2 R U
x2 U R2 U2
l' U' y R U l'
y' r U R' U R U2 r'
U2 y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'


----------



## Novriil (Oct 23, 2009)

Yayy..
I got my QJ 4x4, DX sq-1 and QJ megaminx 

Now first 4x4 average of 5: (DNF), 2:15.51, 2:01.72, (1:52.74), 2:18.91 = 2:12.04


----------



## Meisen (Oct 23, 2009)

Broke all my records today, except lucky single. But i'm still very happy with that 

Maybe i'll be a sub 20 cuber before 2010 *hoping*

3x3x3: 15.91, Average of 5: 19.00, Average of 12: 20.88, Average of 100: 22.43


----------



## Zaxef (Oct 24, 2009)

*YAY SUB 20!!!*

(Yes I'm aware there's an accomplishment thread)
BUT THIS IS SUB 20 AND IM EXCITED WOOOO ^_^

Statistics for 10-23-2009 22:15:53

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.87
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 15.50
Worst Time: 24.30
Individual Times:
1.	20.59	L' D' F D2 U' B' F L' F' D' U' L' D2 L D' U2 R B F2 D L2 D B L2 R2
2.	22.10	L2 R2 D2 L B' L2 B' L' R2 B2 F L2 R' B' D' F' R' U2 B2 U2 L' D B F D2
3.	22.08	U2 R D' B2 L' R B' F D' U2 L2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 R2 B D U B2 F2 L2 D2 L'
4.	20.61	B F' L R' B' U F L2 B' F' R' B L2 R F2 D L B2 D2 U' R' D U L D'
5.	18.44	B2 F' D2 L' F' L2 D2 U L U L2 B2 D2 F' R2 B L2 R' B2 L' R2 D L2 R2 B
6.	16.17	B L2 B' F2 U2 R' U' L' R2 F' L D' B2 F D' U B2 F' U' R' F' D' B' F2 L
7.	15.50	B' F L F U B' F' D' U L' R' D' U2 B D U' B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R' B2 F'
8.	17.27	D U2 L2 R' D2 L D U' B2 R' D2 B F L' R B F' D2 B U2 L B2 L U' R2
9.	20.69	D B' U' L' R' B D2 U' B' F D U' F2 D' U R2 D B2 F U F2 L2 R D2 F
10.	19.91	L' R2 B2 L2 U2 B R F D' U L2 R' B2 F D2 L' R' U' L' R' D2 U F' D' U'
11.	24.30	D2 B D L U' L R' B F2 L' D2 L F L U2 F' L R B F' D2 U' L' B2 F
12.	20.83	F L U B2 F2 L' R' D' F2 D2 U' L' R F' L' F2 L' R B' F2 R F R' F L2

15.50 is also a new PB single


----------



## fundash (Oct 24, 2009)

if your aware of the accomplishment thread, why didn't you post it there?

Btw, nice average!


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

fundash said:


> if your aware of the accomplishment thread, why didn't you post it there?
> 
> Btw, nice average!



BUT THIS IS SUB 20 AND HES EXCITED WOOOO ^_^


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats~

Go for sub 19 now!


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 24, 2009)

NICE! Race to sub-15? I know I'm 5 seconds behind, but that is irrelevant.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2009)

I fail at quitting 

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 12.94

Fastest Time: 11.48
Slowest Time: 14.67
Standard Deviation: 00.88 

Individual Times:
1) 12.93 B D2 U2 R' D' R2 U F L2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B2 L B R' F2 L F' U2 F
2) 13.18 R' F L2 D F' R2 L D2 L' D R' F U L' F B' R' L B2 D2 R' D' B2 D' U
3) 13.75 L' F R B D' F L' U L B D' F' U2 R' L F R2 B D U L D' R' F U
4) 14.67 L D U' L R2 B' R' L2 F2 R' F2 R L' B' R2 F L2 U2 R2 F' B2 R' D' F B'
5) 14.00 B2 L2 B2 R' L U R2 U2 B F2 L' F' B2 R U' R U2 F B2 L F2 L R U2 B
6) 12.58 F2 D' B' R' D' R' F R2 F R' B2 U R2 D R2 U D2 B2 R D' F L2 B' R' F2
7) 12.10 U2 F' U2 B2 R B' F' L2 D F R' U2 R' B' L R' F2 L2 U2 L F B L D R
8) 12.56 L' U F2 R2 B R2 L B2 R F R2 D R' B U2 B F' R' B' L B' F' R2 F' R
9) 13.26 D2 R' U B2 D B U D L F2 R L2 D L2 D2 F2 B' U L' B2 F2 D2 L' U B2
10) 11.48 F' U' R' B2 F U' F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L' F B D2 B2 L B L2 R D2 R2 L' F2
11) 11.69 D U B R F B U2 R2 B' D R U B' F U2 F R F U' L2 D2 L' U D' L2
12) 13.56 R F B D' R' F' B' R' D' R2 F L F' L' U2 F D2 R U L' U D' L' U L'


not a PB, but I don't get sub13 averages very often


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 24, 2009)

First, this was posted in the wrong sub-forum. This should be in Speedcubing Discussion. 

Second, the rules for Speedcubing Discussion include:



Speedcubing Discussion rules said:


> 4) *Keep your accomplishment posts in the Accomplishment thread*, and your easy scrambles in the Easy Scramble thread.


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> First, this was posted in the wrong sub-forum. This should be in Speedcubing Discussion.
> 
> Second, the rules for Speedcubing Discussion include:
> 
> ...




BUT THIS IS SUB 20 AND HES EXCITED WOOOO ^_^
jk

Yes, please follow the rules


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

New OH pb
1:09.08


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

ZOMG!

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.160
worst time: 51.430

current mean of 3: 30.020 (σ = 15.14)
best mean of 3: 21.810 (σ = 3.53)

current avg5: 24.473 (σ = 3.54)
best avg5: 23.550 (σ = 0.92)

current avg12: 26.441 (σ = 4.90)
best avg12: 26.441 (σ = 4.90)

session avg: 26.441 (σ = 4.90)
session mean: 27.917

21.000, 24.360, 24.020, 22.270, 33.130, 33.130, 33.080, 27.150, 26.800, 19.160, 19.470, 51.430

19.16 was a PLL skip. 22.270 was a pop, yet I still got a very good time (for me)!!!!!

PB a5, and a12. I do not see me breaking this a5 for 3 weeks at least. These came out of nowhere. Lol for my Dad scrambling. He does so many moves, plus he tries to makes sure there are no cross pieces already. (I taught him to solve the first 2 layers. Can't teach him the rest, as he refuses to learn algorithms, and wants a logical explanation of every move. He's very stubborn, and hard to teach.


----------



## fundash (Oct 24, 2009)

ZOMG!! YESS!!! SUB-50 avg of 40!!! (my hands got to tired to go to 50)
I also got quite a few good sub-40 times!

Statistics for 10-23-2009 20:57:29

Cubes Solved: 40/40
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 49.49
Standard Deviation: 7.48
Best Time: 36.16
Worst Time: 1:06.88
Individual Times:
1.	45.18	D2 U2 B' D B' F L' B F D2 U L' R' F' L2 F L2 B' F L2 B' D
2.	50.25	R' D2 R U B F L' D B2 L' R' F2 L2 R B L2 R' U2 B' F L R'
3.	49.52	B2 L R2 D' U2 L' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' R2 D F2 L' B2 U B' F2 L2
4.	1:06.09	R' U F2 R2 F' D' U' R2 U' L2 B' U2 B' D R' D' U F' R' U B L'
5.	43.72+	L D B2 L2 R' U' F' D' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L' R2 D' L B' F D U2 F2
6.	55.84	D2 U2 B F D R D2 U L F' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U F D' U L' U F
7.	1:06.30	D2 U2 F' D2 U F2 D U L' D B2 F' L R' U' R' B' F D U' L' D2
8.	56.81	F2 R' U2 B2 D R2 F' D U2 B' R' B' U L' D' B2 R' D' U B' R B2
9.	47.50	F' L2 R2 D R D2 U' L2 R U B F2 U' L' R2 U2 L R2 D' U2 B2 U2
10.	47.58	B L R B2 F2 D2 R F' L2 R D2 B2 L B' D' B' F2 R B' F2 U R
11.	49.78	R B2 D2 U L D2 U2 B2 R D2 B F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 R' B' F2 U' F
12.	52.55	D B' L' R F2 L' U2 B' L B2 R' B2 L2 D2 B F D U2 B2 F' R D2
13.	1:03.41	U2 B D2 U' B F' D' B2 F U2 R' F2 U' L2 R D B D2 U' B' U R2
14.	52.84	R' B F D L2 R' B' D' F2 U B' U' F L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' R D2 U'
15.	47.75	F2 R2 B L R2 B2 F2 U F' D2 U2 B2 U' F L2 U B' F U2 F2 D2 F'
16.	46.78	U' L2 R B2 F L2 D L2 F' L D B2 U' B2 L' R2 D2 L R' D2 B2 U2
17.	1:06.88	R2 D R' D2 U B' L2 R' B' F L R F2 D2 L' R2 D2 U L' R' D2 L2
18.	42.00	D L R' U' R2 B F2 U' B' F' D' B U' R' F2 R' U' B F' D' B2 L2
19.	52.50	R2 D U2 B U L' R' F' D U2 L2 F L F L2 D' B2 L' R U B' F
20.	42.63	U2 B2 U2 R F2 D' U L D R' B2 F U F' L R2 D' U' B L R B
21.	54.11+	D' U B U F D2 U B' F2 D' U' R D' B' F2 R' B' L' B2 D2 U F
22.	48.58	L U' F2 D2 F2 D U' L' U' L B' D B' F L R' B' F2 L B2 U' B
23.	50.47	L R2 D' U2 L' R D U' R F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 F' R' F R' F2 D' R
24.	1:03.19	R2 B2 F U' L D U F2 L U' R2 U B2 F2 L' D' U2 B D2 L2 D2 U2
25.	43.28	B2 F D2 U B L' R D U' R B' F' R' D2 L' R' D F D2 U L R
26.	43.86	B' L R B' F2 D R2 B F' L' B' L' R F D2 B2 F' D2 L F' D' B'
27.	44.40	D F L' B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F' L2 R' U2 R2 B2 F U'
28.	45.33	D U2 B' F2 U L B2 R' D' U' L' U R U2 F2 D B2 U' R' U' B2 F
29.	50.31	D2 U2 R' B' F D U B2 F D U L R2 D' U' L F' L' U B2 F R2
30.	43.84	D' R2 D U2 R2 F' D' L D2 L2 R B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' L F2 U R' B2
31.	45.90	R B R2 F L2 F L2 R2 B U F2 L' B' F' U' L' D B D2 U' L' U'
32.	54.27	F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L R B2 F' L R D2 U' L2 D B2 D B L B2 F2
33.	38.97+	L' B F2 U2 B' F' L' R' D' B F2 L2 U F U' B' F' D R2 B F' U
34.	38.66	U' F' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 L U L' R' U2 L' R2 U2 F' D' U' R B' F2
35.	49.96	D' R D2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F D2 U R' D R D2 U2 F D2 U B L U'
36.	49.22	U' F U' L2 B2 F D' B' R2 D' U' B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 F' U R' B F
37.	43.05	D R B2 R D2 U B' F2 L B2 F2 L' F2 D' U' L' B' F2 R U L' D'
38.	42.83	L' U2 L B2 D2 B F U2 B2 F' D L R' B2 D2 U' R' F R2 D2 B' D
39.	47.30	B F L2 R2 U2 B F2 L R2 D2 L D2 L2 R U' B F' L2 R2 F' R2 D
40.	36.16	U' B2 L2 U L' R' F2 D U B L' R' B' R U' F U F L2 R D2 F'


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2009)

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 100/100

Session mean: 13.51
Session average: 13.51
Standard deviation: 1.10 (8.1%)

Best time: 10.37
Worst time: 16.15

Best average of 5: 12.52 = (12.23), 12.61, (13.85), 12.58, 12.37
Worst average of 5: 14.80 = (15.64), (12.47), 15.57, 15.13, 13.70

Best average of 12: 13.00 = 12.37, (14.59), 12.81, 12.38, 13.53, 12.54, 13.12, 14.02, 13.37, (10.37), 13.19, 12.67
Worst average of 12: 13.94 = 13.78, 14.21, (15.78), 15.27, 12.93, 12.62, (12.45), 13.86, 15.07, 13.35, 14.19, 14.15 

12.05, 12.91, 12.50, 14.43, 13.15, 11.86, 13.76, 15.43, 14.79, 14.05, 11.65, 13.58, 16.15, 12.29, 14.68, 12.07, 13.84, 13.62, 13.93, 14.22, 12.37, 14.59, 12.81, 12.38, 13.53, 12.54, 13.12, 14.02, 13.37, 10.37, 13.19, 12.67, 15.64, 12.47, 15.57, 15.13, 13.70, 14.23, 11.64, 14.12, 14.27, 12.01, 13.80, 11.81, 14.57, 13.97, 12.80, 13.03, 15.41, 14.30, 12.87, 13.96, 13.79, 13.80, 12.64, 14.03, 14.73, 14.86, 12.39, 11.91, 13.13, 15.44, 13.34, 13.38, 14.53, 12.70, 14.59, 13.71, 12.23, 12.61, 13.85, 12.58, 12.37, 13.71, 12.52, 14.11, 12.92, 13.55, 14.08, 13.96, 11.19, 13.23, 14.03, 13.78, 14.21, 15.78, 15.27, 12.93, 12.62, 12.45, 13.86, 15.07, 13.35, 14.19, 14.15, 13.66, 11.96, 12.56, 13.75, 13.84

I was aiming for sub-13.5 average of 100 and sub-13 average of 12. FML.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2009)

fundash said:


> ZOMG!! YESS!!! SUB-50 avg of 40!!!



If you are that slow, do you think you could help us out by NOT posting the scrambles? Nobody is going to go "wow that's a really nice time, lemme try the scramble" if your best time ever is a 34. Much better to post the times first and the scrambles only if requested.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

blah said:


> Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:
> Session average: 13.51
> 
> Best average of 5: 12.52 = (12.23), 12.61, (13.85), 12.58, 12.37
> ...


You achieved the sub 13 a12 though, kinda. Well, maybe not, but still a good a12 and a100. Almost hard to believe how close you were. I left some good stats to look at. Kind of weird that the a100 and mean of 100 were the same. Shows how consistent you must be.


qqwref said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!! YESS!!! SUB-50 avg of 40!!!
> ...


Or put them in a spoiler tag. Everyone starts slow though.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Everyone starts slow though.



Just because everyone starts slow does not mean everyone starts out as a noob. What do you think I did first, got sub-20, or made hundreds of posts on a forum and posted tons of scrambles just in case anyone thought they could replicate my "amazing" times? (Hint: it's not the forum-related one.)


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!! YESS!!! SUB-50 avg of 40!!!
> ...



Everyone is slow at one point.
Edit:
and noone said to the fast people "can i get scrambles" but they still post them.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone starts slow though.
> ...



I was a n00b, but I still am. I'm a post whore, and average 28-30. I have sympathy for fundash.

Edit: But yes, I agree the many scrambles were annoying. Please edit them out of you post fundash.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> and noone said to the fast people "can i get scrambles" but they still post them.



I guess I need to explain *why* we ask fast people for scrambles when they get good single solves.

Here's the deal: the faster people are at 3x3 (and pretty much any other event where the scramble affects the time), the less stuff like lookahead and luck affects their times, and the more the scramble itself does. Someone who averages 50 seconds and gets a 35 or 40 second nonlucky solve almost never did it because the scramble was really great... it's usually because they just did better than usual on that particular solve. Thus, the scramble is completely useless to anyone else. (And if it is just a normal time for you? Who cares! I can generate hundreds of normal scrambles a second. I am not going to try a scramble just because someone who averaged 50 seconds got a 50 second time.) But if someone who averages 13 or 14 seconds gets a sub-10 solve, it's almost certainly going to be a really nice scramble... usually it has a short cross/xcross or an easy F2L. So what I'm saying is, if fast people get times that are great for them, it's usually because the scramble was really nice, and that's why other people want to try it. There is absolutely no point in posting scrambles (or putting every time on a new line, by the way) if you are slow enough that your own inconsistency has more effect on a given time than a good scramble does.

I also don't understand why noobs like you can't figure out even the simplest rules of English grammar, but that is an argument for another time. All I can tell you is that having no grammar will earn you no respect.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 24, 2009)

Hell yeah.

4x4 Single. 1:06.58.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

I use grammar and punctuation. I never really thought about what you said, and I always tried that 35 second solve's scramble on my cube, but what you put forward tells me, what's the point? I will try not to be such a post whore, (I've been trying this recently and failing).


ON-TOPIC: 5x5 new pb. 6.42.06. With super vaselined 5x5, that is incredibly loose. The centre pieces twist out soooo much.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 24, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Yayy..
> I got my QJ 4x4, DX sq-1 and QJ megaminx
> 
> Now first 4x4 average of 5: (DNF), 2:15.51, 2:01.72, (1:52.74), 2:18.91 = 2:12.04



Sq-1 avg is about 6minutes and megaminx 12-15 minutes  The PLL keeps messing it up.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 24, 2009)

Sq-1:

As I haven't learnt the parity alg yet (going to do that today or tomorrow), I took five solves that didn't have parity, and made an average out of them.

Statistics for 10-24-2009 19:02:40

Average: 1:10.52
Standard Deviation: 2.94
Best Time: 56.05
Worst Time: 1:29.20
Individual Times:
1.	1:12.22	(-2,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,4) / (2,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,5) / (4,1) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (-5,5) / (-4,0)
2.	(1:29.20)	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (-5,2) / (6,1) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) /
3.	1:12.96	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (-4,3) / (0,3) /
4.	(56.05)	(3,-4) / (-3,6) / (-5,1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) /
5.	1:06.39	(0,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (1,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-2,5)

Sub-1 single is awesome for me. I only know one EP. =P

EDIT: Sq-1 Parity Algorithm: Learnt.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 24, 2009)

Morten said:


> Sq-1:
> 
> As I haven't learnt the parity alg yet (going to do that today or tomorrow)



Nice average. I found the parity alg was easy to remember until you get it back into a square shape. That's the point where you can't refer to the shape to remember the moves.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 24, 2009)

18.91 non-lucky 3x3. 

My second ever sub-20, was really easy scramble:



Spoiler



B' L D' U B2 D' L' R2 B' L' B2 D U' B' R D' L2 F D2 B2 F L2 F U R

x' z U L x' R' u R u' D' R
U' L U2 L' d R U' R
U' L' U L
U' R' U' R
U F R U R' U' F' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R (2-Look)
U y l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2


I know it's not that great but I thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 24, 2009)

1:50.99 Megaminx single. First sub-2!  National Record here I come


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Average: 10.01
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 8.18
Worst Time: 11.94
Individual Times:
1. 9.14 F2 D' B L R F' U' F' D2 B2 F U L' D' B L R' D' B L B' F2 U R2 B2
2. (11.94) B' D' U L2 B' F2 R' B D B2 F2 D' F' L' U2 F D2 U' B2 D' B2 L' R2 D' U
3. 10.24 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' R U' L D' L2 R B2 F R' F U2 L2 R2 F L R' B R' D2
4. (8.18) F2 D L R' D2 U B2 R D' U' B R2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' U' R B2 L' D' U2
5. 10.66 U B2 F2 R' U' B' F2 L2 R F R' D' U' B L2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 U R' B2 R B2


----------



## joey (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol, you suck.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Oct 25, 2009)

woo solved a rubik's magic in 3.75 seconds! haha... i know, not much of a feat, but i just bought it like an hour ago and its entertaining =)


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Oct 25, 2009)

Official sub-12 single sub-15 AVG and 1st place in clock with a10.xx AVG!!


----------



## phases (Oct 25, 2009)

Got a mirror block cube for my birthday from my mother-in-law, it's fun! 

So, solved my first mirror block. Obviously if you can solve a 3x3 you can solve it but - still is a bit of a challenge!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 25, 2009)

Hay guise

I can use ZBLL in 75% of my solves now!
I did a few averages of 5, and got 24, 24, and 23.

I'll upload the 23 for scrutiny in a few minutes, hahaha.

My CFOP average is 15 though. >.<


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

1:09 4x4 with Yau. I like the method, but I'm no good at it.


----------



## Faz (Oct 25, 2009)

Escher said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Average: 10.01
> Standard Deviation: 0.64
> ...



HAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 25, 2009)

3 x 3 x 3 Best average of 12

1. 27.35 B' L' B' R B U2 F2 R B' U2 R' B' F U' R2 B' U L2 U' B2 R' F2 D' B'
2. 25.79 R2 B L R2 D F' U' B2 D B2 F2 R B' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 R D B U L D
3. DNF L2 U' B' R2 U2 B R F L U' B2 L' R2 F D L2 B R' D' R D' L U2 R'
4. 27.16 L' R U R2 B' L D B2 F' D2 R2 D' U2 F2 L F2 R2 B' F L B' U F2 D2
5. 29.61 D' B' U2 B L' R2 U2 B D L2 B2 L' R2 B' F' L2 R U B' L F2 U' F2 D2
6. 30.63 B L R D R U' F2 L' U2 R' D' L R' F' D F U' B2 D' F' U2 B U B
7. 30.41 L' R2 D2 B F R' B' L2 D' L' D2 B' R D' R2 D B' F2 U L D2 U L' D2
8. 27.41 U' B' R' D2 R2 F' U R2 B' L2 D' R B2 D2 B' D' B F' D' L2 D' U B' D'
9. 30.49 L D L' R2 F D2 F L' U L B' U L2 R' D2 U2 B D' F2 R2 D U' F' D'
10. 31.66 F2 R B' L' D' F' L2 B2 U L' F' U2 L' R' D B2 D2 U' L2 B R2 D U2 B'
11. 27.73 F U' L B' F D' B' L B' U' B F' D U L' B2 U B' F2 U' R' D R2 B
12. 26.63 L2 R2 F2 D B U' B2 F' D2 U F D2 R' D2 B' L' D2 L R2 F' L D' U' B


Current average of 12: 28.91
Standard deviation: 1.88


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

Solved a V-5 today. Previous record was 6:40.31 with super duper loose Rubik's 5x5.

Bad solve, but got 5:34.12. I reckon I could sub 5 it.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2009)

Official accomplishments!
- I got an official sub-3 master magic solve  I only started getting into it again yesterday so I was pretty happy about that.
- Also managed an official sub-10 clock solve (I think this is the first day I had a nonlucky sub-10 on the IRL clock) and I think an 11ish average. 
- faster 45 on 4x4 single.
- 21 something Square-1 single.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes!!!

a12: 26.26. During this I had a 17.79, with a ZBLL I knew. R U' L' U R' U' L Instead of normal sune alg of R U R' U R U2 R'. This happens quite rarely, though I know 5 sune algs.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 25, 2009)

Sq-1:

Single: 39.67
A5: 1.06.29.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 25, 2009)

Statistics for 10-25-2009 19:15:21

Average: 28.01
Standard Deviation: 1.82
Best Time: 24.05
Worst Time: 32.65
Individual Times:
1.	25.63	B' F2 L' D F' D L B' D' U2 B2 F' L' R D2 F L' R' U2 R B L R' D' U
2.	30.56	F2 R2 D U' L' R2 D2 U' B U R B F2 U2 L2 R B' F R U B F L U' B'
3.	(24.05)	L R2 D' F2 D2 U' L' R' B2 F' D L R' B2 F' L R2 F L' R2 U2 L D' U R
4.	27.75	B2 L R D B2 L' U L' B2 F2 D B2 F D' U F' D U2 F L D' B L D2 L
5.	27.03	U2 R D2 B L2 R2 D2 F L R D' B L' D B' F2 D' L R B F2 D' L B R'
6.	27.76	L R2 B F D2 U' L2 B F2 L D2 U2 L2 D F2 L' R2 U' F' D2 L' B F' D' F
7.	27.54	L2 R U2 F2 L' D L2 R B2 L R2 B' L' B2 F' U2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' R' U2
8.	29.58	F2 U2 F D' U2 F U2 L2 B D R D L' R' D U L2 R2 B2 D' U' L' D2 U' R'
9.	(32.65)	F2 D U' F2 R' B U2 B2 D2 U2 B F D' L' D' U B2 U B2 F' L R2 B F L'
10.	30.52	L' R' F U L R2 F2 L' U' F R2 B2 L B L2 F L R' D' U F2 D U L' R2
11.	24.84	U2 B' F2 D F' D U2 L' R' U' L2 R' F L B F2 D' U R B' D' U2 L2 R' F'
12.	28.89	D U F R2 B F L R B D U2 L D' U' B' L2 R2 F2 D U' B2 F2 R' B2 D2

Almost Sub 28 average


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 25, 2009)

new lucky PB!!!!!
11.76
regular cross, inserted all 4 f2l pairs, excellent look-ahead, oll skip, j perm pll


----------



## Shortey (Oct 25, 2009)

3x3 A12:

16.48. Had one counting 19. If it would be a 16, the average would be 16.18.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 25, 2009)

10.39 nonlucky 

D F2 L' R B2 F U2 L' R2 B2 L D L F2 D2 F' D2 L2 R' B2 U D L2 U D'

u R L'
U R' U' R y R' U' R
U2 F' U' F U R U' R'
L' U L2 U L'
U F U F' R' F' R U2 M' U' M
V-perm I cba to write down.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 25, 2009)

@ Maarten:

10.38 PLL skip  I beat you!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 25, 2009)

Grrr, wasn't it enough that you beat me in the finals yesterday?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 25, 2009)

Heh  I finished 4th! :O
I had 13.55 with N-Perm btw ^^
OLL was finished at 9 seconds!!!


----------



## Shortey (Oct 25, 2009)

HELL YEAH! 3x3. All non-lucky.

Statistics for 10-25-2009 17:46:16

Average: 16.08
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 12.77
Worst Time: 21.34
Individual Times:
1.	14.61	B2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F R2 F2 L2 B' D F L2 R D L2 R' F' L2 D2 U2
2.	14.34	B2 L R' B2 L2 D2 U' B F' L U2 F L' D' U L B' F' R D U' L2 R B2 R2
3.	15.77	B2 D' B2 D' B F' L' R F2 R2 D' L2 D U F2 L2 R B2 R' F D2 U2 F' U' R
4.	16.04	L' D' B F2 R2 D' L' R F L' R2 B F2 D U' B' U L R D B2 L' R2 D' U2
5.	17.97	D B' F U L' B' D B2 F' U L' D2 R B2 L2 R2 B F2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 U' B'
6.	(21.34)	F2 D2 B' D B' F' D B2 D B R B' F' R' D U' L R2 D' U B2 F2 L' R2 B'
7.	15.21	B U' R2 B D2 U' L' D' U B D B' F L2 R D' U' B2 F L2 R B2 F' R D2
8.	14.56	B' F' L' R2 D F' D U F' L2 B' F2 L' B F' D' L R' D U' L' R' U2 L2 R
9.	17.41	U2 L2 R B' L D U B2 U' B D2 F L2 R U' R2 F L R' F2 U' B F' L' B'
10.	17.09	B2 L2 D2 U2 L D U B D B' R2 U L' R U2 B F U B2 F R D2 U2 L R'
11.	(12.77)	D' U B D' F2 D B2 F' L2 D' F' D2 U B2 L F D2 U L' U2 B2 F D B R'
12.	17.79	B L B' U2 B2 F' L B D' U F R' F' D R' D' U' F D2 B L' R2 B' U2 F'


----------



## Edam (Oct 25, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.33
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 14.66
Worst Time: 23.16

best RA of 12: 18.63
best RA of 5: 17.08

All new Pb's
managed to take about a second off my last avg100.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

52.xx hi-games 4x4. I hope to soon be on the highscores list.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 25, 2009)

Sq-1:

Single: 28.62 (EP Skip)
Average of 5: 50.89
Average of 12: 59.32

I am improving. Currently I know 3 CP's and 4 EP's.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just had a rediculous computer clock session


Spoiler



11.500, 7.265, 5.672, 5.859, 6.406, 6.047, 7.469, 5.563, 5.969, 6.812, 7.313, 5.469, 5.562, 8.094, 5.563, 5.281, 4.219, 5.157, 4.641, 6.375, 5.094, 5.391, 5.266, 5.547, 5.578, 5.219, 7.265, 5.843, 5.343, 5.578, 5.734, 4.609, 6.656, 5.703, 5.344, 5.031, 5.703, 5.079, 5.454, 5.562, 5.719, 5.641, 5.656, 6.219, 5.437, 4.671, 5.031, 4.750, 5.766, 5.406, 6.266, 5.484, 6.157, 5.360, 6.485, 5.625, 4.953, 4.875, 5.907, 4.985, 5.125, 5.313, 5.344, 5.719, 5.735, 5.766, 5.718, 6.078, 5.187, 5.812, 4.891, 4.562, 5.860, 5.531, 4.969, 5.656, 5.703, 5.610, 5.188, 4.875, 5.407, 5.734, 5.750, 5.672, 6.594, 4.969, 5.391, 5.562, 6.156, 5.110, 6.234, 5.594, 4.407, 4.718, 4.719, 5.890, 5.125, 7.156, 4.375, 5.141, 5.719, 5.953, 4.719, 5.188, 5.422, 4.813, 4.735, 4.640, 4.906, 5.266, 4.375, 5.641, 5.797, 5.422, 5.234, 5.937, 4.969, 4.375, 5.765, 5.453, 5.235, 4.547, 3.937, 5.625, 6.062, 5.422, 5.563, 5.391, 5.391, 5.031, 5.047, 5.094, 5.313, 5.156, 5.266, 6.437, 5.546, 5.578, 4.750, 5.938, 5.421, 4.547, 6.156, 4.812, 5.422, 5.547, 5.594, 4.516, 5.547, 5.016, 5.500, 6.625, 5.156, 7.032, 5.313, 5.406, 3.765, 4.922, 5.312, 5.282, 4.859, 6.406, 5.515, 5.485, 5.438, 6.016, 6.015, 3.859, 6.750, 4.735, 5.390, 6.422, 5.469, 4.688, 4.234 

number of times: 175 (enough already!)
best time: 3.765
worst time: 11.500

current avg12: 5.3892
best avg12: 5.0549


Note the sub-4's  

I need to practice a puzzle that matters...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 25, 2009)

Virtual 2x2. LBL. I think I can sub5 consistently somewhat soon.
I should really learn CLL. I think I'd be decent.

Average of 12: 5.75
1. 5.97 B U B F U2 R2 B2 F2 B D U' D F2 L R2 F2 U L R F2
2. 6.20 F' L2 F U2 D F R D2 B R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D2 U2 F D
3. 6.30 U B F B2 L2 B' D' L F2 D R2 F2 U2 L B F2 B D
4. 7.31 R B2 D F2 L U' R D B R U L D2 R U B2 L2
5. 4.40 D2 L2 R' D L R B' F2 R B2 U2 B U L2 R2 U' D2
6. 5.69 R B2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F U' R2 U B2 F B2 F B L2 F
7. 3.65 B2 U R L2 D2 B F B' U2 D' R L U2 R2 F' R F L2 D
8. 6.03 B' D2 R2 D F D2 F2 L2 B D' L2 R D' F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L U'
9. (3.55) B L2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L F D B2 U2 F R2 B' D2
10. 5.81 B2 D F D2 B R2 U F' U L2 F2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 B
11. 6.13 L F2 L' F L2 U L2 D F U B2 L2 B' L' D2 F
12. (8.71) L2 B F L2 B D2 U2 L B2 R2 B U2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 B R U2

Average of 5: 4.58
1. 4.40 D2 L2 R' D L R B' F2 R B2 U2 B U L2 R2 U' D2
2. 5.69 R B2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F U' R2 U B2 F B2 F B L2 F
3. 3.65 B2 U R L2 D2 B F B' U2 D' R L U2 R2 F' R F L2 D
4. (6.03) B' D2 R2 D F D2 F2 L2 B D' L2 R D' F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L U'
5. (3.55) B L2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L F D B2 U2 F R2 B' D2


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 25, 2009)

Sub 24 Avg of 50!


Spoiler



1. 27.47 U' F R2 L2 B' U2 R D2 F2 B U2 D2 L2 D L2 D' F R B2 U' F' B' U D F2 
2. 26.26 L U' R' D2 U2 B' R2 D F R L D U R2 U' F' L2 U D F U R' L2 B' R' 
3. 25.81 D2 U2 R L2 B' L2 R' U' F B2 L F U L2 D' F' U' L' F U' R' B' L2 U F 
4. 23.10 U' B2 U2 D' R' U2 B2 R2 D U2 L F' D R2 D' F' D B' U2 R' F' U2 D2 B2 D' 
5. 23.29+ R' B' D L' D2 R2 D2 L' F' D2 B2 R2 L' B U2 D F L2 B U L R2 B' L2 D' 
6. 21.17 R B' U L F B2 D' F U' B U2 F' R2 U2 R' D F' L R' U B' D2 U' R' U' 
7. 21.12 L' F' R' U' B' F' U R B L2 U2 R' D R2 B' F R L2 U B' U2 B2 R' L2 F 
8. 25.02 B2 F' D2 L' F' B U B2 U F2 B' L R D' R D' R' U B2 D' F D2 F2 L R 
9. 24.48 U R2 L F' D' R' D' B R F L' U L2 U F2 L' D F2 B' U' R2 U' F B R2 
10. 24.84 F B L' B' D2 U2 B2 R2 B' F2 L D' F L2 F U L' F2 L2 D2 L' U' B' L' D' 
11. 24.20 L F2 B' D' R L D' R' L' D R' F2 D U2 F R' U' R' D' R2 U' D F D2 B' 
12. 20.64 U2 D L B2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 R' U' L R D' U R' L D L U2 R2 B' U' L D2 
13. 23.92 L B2 U' D L2 R D2 U' L' U2 D' L2 R F' U2 D2 R U' R' F' U' D' B D' R 
14. 22.24 F' D2 R' U' R2 F U2 B' D R2 D' U' L R2 U' B' L2 D R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F R2 
15. 25.38 R' U' L2 B' D2 B F R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D U' R' B U2 F D2 R' D' U' F U D2 
16. 21.87 F D R' D' R' B L2 F' U2 B R D' R2 U' D' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 F U2 B F' U 
17. 21.45 L' D B2 R' B' D' L U2 D' B F2 U2 L2 B2 L' B L2 D' L2 F2 R' F' R2 U' D 
18. 27.46 F' D R2 U D2 L' U2 D' L D' R' D2 B' R L' U' B R' L2 U2 B' R' F2 D' B' 
19. 28.67 U2 D L2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B L' F' R' B' F2 R2 U2 F U' B' L D2 R2 U 
20. 22.18 F2 L2 U' R F2 R' L2 U D' B R B F R2 B' R2 B U2 L U2 D' F L2 R F 
21. 19.79 U2 F' R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B L2 B L' F' D' B' U2 B' L2 R F' U' F' U' L' 
22. 18.65 L' F' L2 R F' L' D B2 L U2 R' B' D2 L2 F U2 B' L' U R' B U L' F D 
23. 28.08 R2 F D2 B' D' F' B2 R D2 R2 D' R U' D2 R' U L F2 U' F' R F L' B F2 
24. 19.86 B2 R' L B U' B D' B2 D2 L' B F2 D R2 F B D' R L2 U' L' F R' L B 
25. 24.11 D2 R D F B' U2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' L' U B' D' F' L' U2 F' B' 
26. 21.74 D F' L R' U2 L B' L' D R' U' L' U2 B R B2 F2 D L U2 F B2 L D U2 
27. 22.88 U' R L' D U B F' R2 D R' D' F2 B U2 L2 F' L F' D2 B' D B2 L2 F' U' 
28. 23.14 L' F2 B U F B2 R2 F2 L R B' L B' F L' B D2 B U' D L2 D L F2 D' 
29. 21.55 U2 B' L' U F' L R2 B R L2 U D2 B D2 L F U2 L2 B' D' U' L' U2 L2 R2 
30. (18.56) F L R B L' D' U' B2 R' U2 D' R2 B' L U2 R' D L' U D L' R D2 L2 D2 
31. 22.98 B U2 D2 R U' L B' L B U F B L' D R' D U' F' B2 D' U F2 L D2 B2 
32. 25.16+ R' F L F' D' B' R' D L2 D2 L2 R B' U' B F R2 F B2 R2 D B2 D2 F L2 
33. 19.40 F L D R' B' F' U2 B' R' D2 F' U D2 R' F L2 F' R' D2 U F2 L' R' B2 R2 
34. 22.12 B R' L D2 L2 B2 R' B D' U F2 D' L' B' L' F B2 R F' R' L' F' B' R F 
35. 21.29 R2 F' D2 U B L' D B' R2 U2 L R2 U2 R' D F B' R F2 L R F2 R' L2 D' 
36. 22.05 R' F' L' F R' D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 D' F' L R2 B' F R2 L B' F2 U2 B' R 
37. 27.32+ U' L B' D R U2 F2 B' L' R2 B2 U B' D F R' F2 D B' L' F R' B R2 B2 
38. 23.09 U' F2 U2 F' U2 L' R' F U B2 D' F D' B R2 B F U' R' B2 L2 U2 F2 L' U' 
39. 25.03 B2 R L2 F2 B U' F B' R2 U B' L2 F2 U D B L' B2 R B L' D B F D 
40. (31.05) U' D' R U' D' R U D2 B F L D2 U' R L' U2 B2 U' F' D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 
41. 24.76 D' R D2 R' D F2 D2 F U2 F R2 B2 L B' R2 B' U B' U2 B2 L' R D' R2 D 
42. 23.89 D' L U2 F D B2 F' D U2 R2 D B' F2 U2 R F U2 L B2 L2 B' L2 R2 U' R' 
43. 28.29+ L U F2 L F' B' R2 B2 F L D' B' U' D B2 L' F2 D2 L2 F U B2 R B2 D' 
44. 26.58+ F2 L R D F' L2 D2 L B2 U' D L2 B L D F2 B2 L U' F' B R2 L2 U' D2 
45. 22.63 B R L' D2 U2 F2 L R2 U F L' B' U2 R2 F2 R D' B' U2 F U2 D' R2 D' F 
46. 27.37+ R' D B L' B' R2 B2 U F2 B' D' U L' D2 U' B U' F' R2 D' F2 U D' B F2 
47. 27.24 L' F U L U2 D' L2 R U' B2 F U' B' U F' D' F U B L2 U F L' D2 F2 
48. 21.40 R' F R L2 B2 R2 B U' F D L2 R' D U L U' F L R' D2 U2 B R2 F D 
49. 28.69+ F' U2 R L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F D B' F L' F' B U L B' R F2 U2 L' U2 B 
50. 21.64 U B' U F R U F R2 U D' B' U2 B' L D2 R F B' D2 F2 D' B F2 R2 F' 
Too bad I failed so badly towards the end


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 25, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> Sub 24 Avg of 50!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What was the average though?


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 24 Avg of 50!
> ...


I think it was like 23.86. I thought I put it in there :fp


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes said:


> Heh  I finished 4th! :O
> I had 13.55 with N-Perm btw ^^
> OLL was finished at 9 seconds!!!



Just wanted to say you progressed very, very fast I think. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2009)

New OH pb average of 5, with 2 PB singles in a row



Statistics for 10-25-2009 22:16:55 (cct ftw)

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:10.67
Standard Deviation: 7.19
Best Time: 1:02.70
Worst Time: 1:20.62
Individual Times:
1.	1:08.12	U2 F2 U B2 L B2 D2 L F2 L B2 F' D' L R2 D' B2 F U' B F2 D2 U2 B R
2.	1:20.62	D2 U2 L2 R' F U2 B' F2 U F D U2 L2 B F2 U' F' R2 B' F L2 F' L2 B F2
3.	1:17.64	L' D U2 B' F' D' U2 R' B2 F2 R2 F L' B F' U2 L2 R2 U L' R' U2 L' R2 F'
4.	1:04.25	R F2 U' B' F D2 B2 F' L' R F' L' B F' R B' D2 U B' D U' L R' D' U2
5.	1:02.70	R B2 F D U2 B2 F R2 D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L R2 D' R U B2 F D U L'

yay!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

You will achieve a sub-1:00 single tomorrow.


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2009)

3x3x4

48.21, 56.26, 28.87 = 44.45 mean

pwnage single amirite?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

Edam said:


> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 19.33
> Standard Deviation: 1.84
> ...


Wasn't your goal to be sub 20 by the end of the year? Or was that someone else?


----------



## edw0010 (Oct 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3x4
> 
> 48.21, 56.26, 28.87 = 44.45 mean
> 
> pwnage single amirite?



Yea but i can beat you in Siamese cube solving!  Atleast for now


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 26, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x4
> ...



Thought was was a 4x4 avg for a brief second, almost passed out.


----------



## Yi-Xyrho (Oct 26, 2009)

wow! sub - 20, that's nice xD im still sub -30 currently =.=


----------



## curious (Oct 26, 2009)

Who cares he's excited!
WOOOO!!!
I am about 5 seconds off sub-30.
Good work!


----------



## Meisen (Oct 26, 2009)

Meisen said:


> Broke all my records today, except lucky single. But i'm still very happy with that
> 
> Maybe i'll be a sub 20 cuber before 2010 *hoping*
> 
> 3x3x3: 15.91, Average of 5: 19.00, Average of 12: 20.88, Average of 100: 22.43




And today lucky single was broken. 14.362 seconds, PLL skip.


This was my first sub 15 solve. Feels good


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 26, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Heh  I finished 4th! :O
> ...



Thank you!

Siamese Cube:
37.xy

I will build one from mini type cs very soon


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 26, 2009)

Statistics for 10-26-2009 10:19:38

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:03.03
Standard Deviation: 3.06
Best Time: 2:00.30
Worst Time: 2:08.54
Individual Times:
1.	2:00.30	f2 l' R' d2 f d B' F' L2 l' r' B f2 R f2 l' D l2 B' b2 d U2 r2 D2 B f2 F2 l u' r f' d b2 u' U2 l' B2 u' b l R' D B b L l' F2 u f2 r'
2.	2:04.16	b U L2 B b' d2 u' U f d U R' U R' d' U B b2 f F' d L l' R' U2 L2 l2 r' R' f D' l D' B F' L2 u2 L l2 r2 R f2 r d' u L' d' f' R2 b2
3.	2:00.99	D2 B' D2 u2 B F L l' B2 L' R' b l' b' F D' d' l' F2 D d U b' F2 L' d u2 b l' D' u r' f L2 f l2 B2 L2 B' u' L' r F2 l f' D' L2 r B b'
4.	2:08.54	L2 D L l' R2 D2 R2 U b2 D2 d2 F2 U' R2 d u' L2 D u l U r' B2 b' f u' f2 d b2 d' F2 u r' R2 D' d u2 U R' u' B F' L' B2 L2 r2 B2 D2 f F
5.	2:01.15	U2 l2 B L' R2 U2 R2 B' f U' R' D2 L' d u2 U' L2 R2 D' r' B2 b f' F U l' u B b2 f F D2 L2 r2 u2 U' b' f2 U' R b' R' d U B' f' F2 l' b2 F'

back at 5x5, better than ever.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 26, 2009)

New PB single: 15.93. No skips. I didn't even notice how fast I came to the last layer.

(old PB was 18.70)


----------



## Shortey (Oct 26, 2009)

GOD! Almost PB average.
16.09. My pb a12 is 16.08. =D Soon sub-16.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 26, 2009)

ROWAN IS BEAST!!!!

You'll see why in a minute.


----------



## Escher (Oct 26, 2009)

C'MON!!!
Average: 9.75
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 8.83
Worst Time: 12.58
Individual Times:
1. 8.99 F L D' U F2 R' D F2 D' U2 L2 F' L F U B' D2 B' D' U' B L B D2 B2
2. (8.83) D2 U L2 R2 D U L' R B' L' F' L2 R2 D U2 L' R' U B2 U B F' L U' R'
3. (12.58) D' L R F2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 U' L D U2 L R D R2 B2 F L' R2 D2 U F D
4. 9.28 D' U2 L2 R D2 U' L' B R2 D' U' R' U' B D' U2 F D2 U2 L2 R' D2 B2 D2 U'
5. 10.98 L2 R2 U2 F' U' B L' R B2 L' D' U L' D2 U L2 U2 L2 B' D' U R D2 U B

First sub 9 was full step, second was Sune and PLL skip, 9.28 was NL.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> C'MON!!!
> Average: 9.75
> Standard Deviation: 0.88
> Best Time: 8.83
> ...



That's awesome man!! Now, be good and do that at the UK open


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> C'MON!!!
> Average: 9.75
> Standard Deviation: 0.88
> Best Time: 8.83
> ...



Wow Rowan. Just wow. May luck be on your side at Manchester and may the pop fairies stay away for just a day.


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> You will achieve a sub-1:00 single tomorrow.



YOU WERE RIGHT!!!!!

Statistics for 10-26-2009 13:17:15

Cubes Solved: 4/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:14.62
Standard Deviation: 13.38
Best Time: 55.16  (New PB)
Worst Time: 1:31.44
Individual Times:
1.	DNF	D U' L' D U' L D2 B2 F D L2 D2 B' F' D' U' L R2 D2 U' B F2 L' R B2
2.	55.16	D' U R U R2 D L2 B D' L D F2 D U2 B F' L' U L U' B L2 D2 B F
3.	1:31.44	D2 U' L R B U L F' L' U2 L' B2 F R' B' F' L2 R B L' U2 F' D2 U' B
4.	1:20.98	D L R D2 U B L2 D U2 B L D2 U R D B F2 U2 R' D2 U2 L B2 F2 U
5.	1:10.90	D2 F L R D R F2 U2 B L R2 F' R2 F' D U2 L R' F2 D' R2 U' B2 F' U'

Not a very good average, but wutever.☼☻♠


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 26, 2009)

Morten said:


> GOD! Almost PB average.
> 16.09. My pb a12 is 16.08. =D Soon sub-16.



We've been neck-to-neck lately, I've noticed your averages have been right along with mine. I saw "Soon sub-16", and today I thought to myself, "I'm gonna get a sub-16 average today." YEAH! I BEATCHA THERE! haha 

EDIT: 15.98 RA12, forgot to put that earlier.

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.06
Standard Deviation: 1.92
Best Time: 12.63
Worst Time: 20.20
Individual Times:
1.	14.63	R B2 F' D' U L' F U2 R F2 L' R2 D' F2 L D U B2 F' D' U R2 B2 L U2
2.	12.63	F2 D' U B2 F L B2 F' D' B2 D U' F' R2 B' D L D' U2 L2 U' B2 F D2 L'
3.	13.72	U2 L' B F U L2 B R2 D2 U2 R B' U' L R U2 B2 F2 L' R B' F D2 U R'
4.	16.37	B F2 U B F' L R2 D2 F' D' B' D R D' U B L R D2 U2 B' F2 U L2 R2
5.	16.87	U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F L' R B F R2 F2 U' L2 R D F2 L' D' L2 D2 B2 F' U R2
6.	20.20	U B2 F U' L2 B' F D' U2 L2 R B' F2 R' B D2 U' R D U2 B2 F D2 R' F
7.	16.61	D2 B2 F L2 D' U2 L' R2 F2 D' R B D2 U2 B' D F' R F D U' L2 B2 F R'
8.	17.57	B U' B' D' L' F R D' U' L2 R' U2 B2 D U' L' D2 U2 B F D2 R' U F' R
9.	14.92	B' F' D' B F' D' L2 R' U2 F' R2 D U' L' U' F L2 B2 L B2 F L2 R2 F2 R
10.	15.04	L' R' D L R2 D2 U B2 R B' F' R' D' U B' F2 L R2 B F' R' D' B' D U'
11.	16.76	L' R2 B2 D' B L2 R U L2 R' B2 F R' B F2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U L U2 R B'
12.	17.35	B' F' D U B2 F R2 D U2 L2 B' D' U2 F' U L R2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R B F' U'


----------



## Shortey (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn nice average dude. =) I just noticed your signature. 15.98. Have to beat that tomorrow. =D


----------



## Kxg (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay, finally sub-25 avg of 12

Average: 24.91
Best Time: 20.29
Worst Time: 36.60
Individual Times:
1.	23.02	
2.	25.26	
3.	23.75	
4.	22.20	
5.	24.80
6.	26.78	
7.	(36.60)	
8.	25.16	
9.	23.58	
10.	30.50	
11.	(20.29)	
12.	24.02	

That counting 30.50 gives average extra +0.6... Oh well..


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 26, 2009)

I haven't posted in here in a while, so I figured I would update my recent accomplishments.

*3x3: *
13.12 single (nonlucky)
17.04 average
*5x5: *
2:09.67 single
2:38.77 average
*7x7: *
Sub-10 single

Everything else is probably the same or around the same.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while, so I figured I would update my recent accomplishments.
> 
> *3x3: *
> 13.12 single (nonlucky)
> ...



Nice. Were those avs of 5 or 12? 
Off Topic- I kind of want to do a Pittsburgh meet sometime if you are interested pm me. I know there is Me, Andy Paclawski, Preston Nguyen, and according to your location you.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 26, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Nice. Were those avs of 5 or 12?
> Off Topic- I kind of want to do a Pittsburgh meet sometime if you are interested pm me. I know there is Me, Andy Paclawski, Preston Nguyen, and according to your location you.



Averages of 5 

And yeah, I'm game for a Pittsburgh meet. I'll pm you.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 27, 2009)

Average of 12: 11.58 (σ = 0.68)

1. 11.05 D2 B R D B' D F2 B L' B' F' L2 D' R' B2 D2 L R' B L B' F' D2 R D2 
2. 12.65 L' D2 R' D U L B' F L' B2 F D' B' F2 L' B R2 U' F' B U2 L2 D F' U2 
3. 10.62 B2 F L' U2 D' F2 D' L2 R D2 F2 L2 R U' L2 F U' D2 F' D U' L2 U L' U 
4. 12.03 U' R L' D2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F' L' D' L' D2 U2 F D' U2 R' U2 F2 R' L' B2 U' 
5. (14.46) B F2 L' U' F2 D2 U' R D B D2 R U2 B' F' U2 L2 R D L R B' U' R2 F 
6. 11.62 R2 U L' F' L2 F D B' U' L2 U' F2 D' F' R U2 B U2 R F2 L R2 U D2 R2 
7. 11.57 B' U' R' B2 U' L' B' F D' F2 R L' U' D B2 L' F2 L D2 U2 R2 B' F R' F2 
8. 11.17 D F' R B' L' R F L2 U2 D F' B2 D2 R D' F U B U2 B F' L' R2 D' R' 
9. 12.80 D' F2 U2 B U' B F R' F D' U2 B D' L' F' U' D2 R2 D' L2 B R F2 R F2 
10. (10.18) U2 F2 D' U2 R U D F2 B2 L2 D U F' R2 F' D' L2 R' U L2 U L B2 U L 
11. 11.14 D U' F D2 R' L' B R2 D2 R U' D2 F' D' F2 R' B F U' R' U2 D' B' U2 F' 
12. 11.14 U' B2 R2 U2 R' U B2 U' D L U' D2 B F2 D' B' D' U B' L2 D' R L2 B U' 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Average of 5: 11.01 (σ = 0.63)
1. 11.14 U' B2 R2 U2 R' U B2 U' D L U' D2 B F2 D' B' D' U B' L2 D' R L2 B U' 
2. (14.42) D R2 D' F' R' F B' L' D' B U R' B' F2 U R2 F B L F D2 B L F2 B2 
3. 11.71 L' D' L' R2 F2 D U' B' D B2 L' D' F2 B L R D2 U' B' F2 U' R' D R2 B' 
4. (8.83) L B L D' L B' U' R' B' U' B' D' U2 B2 U2 F U' R' D2 U' R' L D' R L' 
5. 10.19 L' D F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 B F L D2 B U B U D2 B2 L' U2 D2 L' B R' 


Brand new type F-II unlubed with the original stickers.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 27, 2009)

Average of 5: 17.18
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 16.46
Worst Time: 21.37
Individual Times:
1. 16.88	U' B2 D U L' R B' D' U B2 D L' B2 F L2 R2 U2 R' D2 F' L R' B' D2 U'
2.(21.37)	B U' B' U2 B' F' D' U R2 D L B2 L U2 L' D' U' L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D U' B'
3. 18.05	D2 R B' F D U2 B' R D2 U' F' D L R' F' L2 R B2 D' L2 R2 D2 U L2 D2
4.(16.46)	F' D U2 R2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 L R' F2 R' B' F R2 B2 F2 L2 R D U' B2 L2 B'
5. 16.60	D U2 F R B F' L2 D' L2 R2 U' F U' L' R2 F' L2 R U2 L2 D U' L' D F

part of a 20.49 avg of 100

both are PB's


----------



## pappas (Oct 27, 2009)

3x3

Statistics for 10-01-2009 16:19:48

Average: 18.37
Standard Deviation: 0.93
Best Time: 16.97
Worst Time: 23.54
Individual Times:
1.	(16.97)	B L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R' F' D' U' F L' R' F L B' D L' D2 B U' B2 F R2 F2
2.	17.22	F L R' B D' U2 L2 B2 F U2 L' D' F L R' F' U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F D U F
3.	18.31	R2 D2 U L2 D2 R2 B' D' U L2 B F' U L' F2 L' F' U2 B U' F2 D' U2 B F'
4.	20.44	F2 R' U L' R' B F L2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 R U L2 R F L2 U R' U L2 R U'
5.	(23.54)	D2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R D2 B F' L R F' D U' L2 R' B' F' D' U'
6.	17.66	B F L' R' D' F' L2 D U' B' F2 L R2 D' U' L D B' F D B F' L2 R D'
7.	18.56	B F2 D2 R D' U' B R2 D U' B F L' R' D R' F2 R2 B' F D' F' R2 D' U
8.	19.28	B' L2 R2 B U L2 R' D2 R B2 F U F L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 B R2 B' U' L D'
9.	18.77	R2 B' L' R' U' B2 L' B' L R2 D L2 B' F' R' D2 L B' R2 D' U' B' U' L2 F2
10.	18.36	D B' R' B2 F' L2 R' D2 U F2 D' L2 R' B' D' B D' B' L' F2 L F D2 U L2
11.	17.39	B2 U L2 R F' U B2 F' L' R' B F2 U2 L B' F R B2 D' U' L' B2 U2 B2 F'
12.	17.66	L R2 B F D' U' F' D R2 B' D R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 L2 U2 B' D U2 F2 D U

cube: white type c


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Yay, finally sub-25 avg of 12
> 
> Average: 24.91
> Best Time: 20.29
> ...


DAMN! You won the race to sub 25 a12. After 8 solves my average had been 24.56, and the remaining four solves blew it.


----------



## Faz (Oct 27, 2009)

Escher said:


> C'MON!!!
> Average: 9.75
> Standard Deviation: 0.88
> Best Time: 8.83
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU... owait.

Good job xD


----------



## Zaxef (Oct 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > if your aware of the accomplishment thread, why didn't you post it there?
> ...





Cubes=Life said:


> Congrats~
> 
> Go for sub 19 now!


ty, that's the plan! 


lilkdub503 said:


> NICE! Race to sub-15? I know I'm 5 seconds behind, but that is irrelevant.


Haha, bring it on! I'm always trying to improve. I need to finish learning OLL's now, my sig hasn't been updated, and I don't even really know how many I know now but I haven't learned a new one in 2 weeks or so :fp


edd5190 said:


> First, this was posted in the wrong sub-forum. This should be in Speedcubing Discussion.
> 
> Second, the rules for Speedcubing Discussion include:
> 
> ...


Is it lonely up on your high horse? 


Yi-Xyrho said:


> wow! sub - 20, that's nice xD im still sub -30 currently =.=


Thanks, sub 30 is good too! I was there not too long ago, a few months maybe


curious said:


> Who cares he's excited!
> WOOOO!!!
> I am about 5 seconds off sub-30.
> Good work!


Keep at it! It's just practice

If anyone is wondering, I've been cubing since approximately my join date.. January-ish, so 9 months for sub-20.. I'm happy with that considering the amount of work I put into it, sub-15 here I come!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

1:00:18.83 Gigaminx! I was hoping for sub-hour, but I had a weird pop that took me 5 minutes to fix. The screw on one of the sides must have been super loose, because the spring shot the screw into the center cap! Not only did the center cap come off, but the screw also shot out of the puzzle! That was one of the strangest pops I've ever had!

I'm glad to say simply that I can solve the thing!

Chris

P.S. This puzzle is really amazing because it has (60!)^3 * 30! * 20! * 2^26 * 3^19 / (5!)^24 possible states!

This number expanded is:
364790 115307 330759 863081 610372 318101 265506 588175 570326 142504 636524 
420418 052012 591965 833824 494002 983141 195363 719832 622599 859321 673282 
378258 285548 922759 556475 267223 939167 970310 584246 376631 322981 975599 
093194 264275 595527 530658 078092 007833 600000 000000 000000 000000 000000

You know a puzzle is badass when it not only has a factor of 60! in its total number of combinations, but when that factor of 60! is raised to the third power! Crazy stuff!


----------



## Kxg (Oct 27, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, finally sub-25 avg of 12
> ...



Let's go for sub-20 now.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> 1:00:18.83 Gigaminx! I was hoping for sub-hour, but I had a weird pop that took me 5 minutes to fix. The screw on one of the sides must have been super loose, because the spring shot the screw into the center cap! Not only did the center cap come off, but the screw also shot out of the puzzle! That was one of the strangest pops I've ever had!
> 
> I'm glad to say simply that I can solve the thing!



Ah, but... can you do it blindfolded?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > 1:00:18.83 Gigaminx! I was hoping for sub-hour, but I had a weird pop that took me 5 minutes to fix. The screw on one of the sides must have been super loose, because the spring shot the screw into the center cap! Not only did the center cap come off, but the screw also shot out of the puzzle! That was one of the strangest pops I've ever had!
> ...



Knowing Chris, give him a month and he'll do it. 

Here's my predictions by 2020 for Gigaminx bld (if people still solve gigaminx by then). Chris Hardwick. 1:23.41. 10 mins memo.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 27, 2009)

I got a QJ 4x4! Along with it, I got a sub 2 average! Too bad I was only using my stackmat so, I don't know the exact numbers, so I can't change my signature yet.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 27, 2009)

Today the black Eastsheen 2x2 cube I ordered arrived. So I did alot of solves on this cube and I got 9 seconds. I used the method for a 3x3 cube. A 2x2 cube is a 3x3 cube with out a middle layer and edge cubies.

I'm begining to like the 2x2 cube now.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > 1:00:18.83 Gigaminx! I was hoping for sub-hour, but I had a weird pop that took me 5 minutes to fix. The screw on one of the sides must have been super loose, because the spring shot the screw into the center cap! Not only did the center cap come off, but the screw also shot out of the puzzle! That was one of the strangest pops I've ever had!
> ...




Wow! Um... *why?!?!* ;-)

Haha, in all seriousness, accounting for the "average" number of solved pieces at the scramble I could memorize a gigaminx using about 110 images or 37 journey locations. This would be roughly equivalent to doing a multi with three 5x5x5's and two 3x3x3's for me.

So to answer your question, I suppose I would be capable of solving it BLD, but *why?!?* ;-)

--edit--
^^^
Whoa big error in reasoning above! I was assuming I could use my base-24 memo method on a base-60 gigaminx, which wouldn't do so well haha. In that case, I would need a memo method were I would encode the face and the location on the face for each piece, so instead of each image representing two pieces, each image would represent one piece. This would effectively double the number of images I would use. I that case to memorize a gigaminx I would need 220 images or around 73-74 locations. Let's say 75 in case some orbits don't have a lot of solved pieces. For me this would be equivalent to a multi attempt of six 5x5x5 cubes and probably one or two 3x3x3's thrown in too!

Chris


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 27, 2009)

Epic average of 100:
12.93, 13.46, 12.19, 14.38, 14.43, 12.56, 12.76, 13.30, 13.28, 13.42, 12.98, 13.03, 13.63, 13.64, 12.88, 12.16, 12.13, 11.98, 14.88, 14.58, 11.11, 11.92, 13.86, 11.58, 17.22+, 15.42, 14.31, 14.51, 15.30+, 14.16, 9.93, 12.82, 14.45, 13.03, 13.30, 12.59, 9.20, 16.08, 12.39, 14.40, 14.36, 13.15, 12.75, 13.46, 14.64, 11.70, 12.24, 11.84, 13.07, 13.57, 12.32, 15.86, 12.80, 13.21, 14.58, 12.74, 12.26, 13.40, 15.52, 12.74, 13.52, 15.91, 12.75, 11.37, 11.63, 14.63, 13.63, 13.31, 13.64, 13.03, 13.87, 14.41, 11.15, 13.74, 15.97, 14.72, 13.30, 14.66, 13.21, 12.34, 13.78, 16.48, 15.06, 13.67, 12.06, 11.55, 14.71, 14.28, 14.99, 14.05, 11.82, 14.14, 15.93, 18.84, 14.74, 12.69, 13.71, 11.76, 15.49, 13.44

*best time: 9.20*
worst time: 18.84
best avg5: 12.38 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 12.84 (σ = 0.97)
*best avg100: 13.51* (σ = 1.33)

The 18.84 towards the end totally made it sup 13.5...it was a screwed up T perm...damn! I had a 13.26 average of 50 and 13.35 average of 75 but it was just too much pressure to handle at the end =p But too much improvement is no good so i can aim sub 13.5 next. Previous PB avg of 100 was 13.73. Had 2 sub-10s and 2 sub-13 avg of 12...yay.

Also single:
D2 U' F B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 D' F2 L' F2 D' R' D B' F' D R' D2 L U F' 

y x D U' R' L x' U F2 D' (totally unintentional x-cross)
y U' R U' R'
y' U' R U R'
y' R U R' y' U R' U' R
U R' U' R' F R F' U R
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

5.1 TPS


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



Yeah, that's about what it would be for me, too - same number of images. So not too different from the 2-7 relay I tried a month ago. But of course, the catch is:
a. how hard the gigaminx is to turn;
b. the fact that the crazy encoding method makes it a lot harder to execute

That all adds up to it taking me a lot longer to do a megaminx-type puzzle than it does to do do a cubic puzzle. Here's how I figure it in terms of time:

It takes me about 2 minutes to do a 3x3x3.
It takes me about 15 minutes to do a 5x5x5.
It takes me about 45 minutes to do a megaminx.
If megaminx:gigaminx as 3x3x3:5x5x5, it would take 5 1/2 hours to do a gigaminx.
But since the gigaminx is so hard to turn, I'd say double it to 11 hours.

So the upshot is, I'll not be trying gigaminx BLD anytime soon. But if I ever got one that turned as amazingly as a V-cube 5, I might change my mind pretty quickly - 5 1/2 hours probably wouldn't stop me. 

ObAccomplishment: 32:14 gigaminx solve last night. Still not quite sub-30 yet - maybe next solve.


----------



## blah (Oct 27, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Also new *non-lucky* PB single:
> D2 U' F B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 D' F2 L' F2 D' R' D B' F' D R' D2 L U F'
> 
> y x D U' R' L x' U F2 D' (*totally unintentional x-cross*)


:confused:

And we are now tied at being the second fastest Malaysians...


blah said:


> Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:
> 
> Number of solves: 100/100
> 
> ...


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 27, 2009)

blah said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Also new *non-lucky* PB single:
> ...



Haha my definition of lucky solves normally refers to the last layer cos 99% of my x-crosses are unintentional (I can never plan out anything in a solve) but fine, you win  Edited.



blah said:


> And we are now tied at being the second fastest Malaysians...



Oo that's cool..you totally own me at consistency though. I mean, 13.00 best RA of 12 and 13.94 worst RA of 12? That's insane...


----------



## TioMario (Oct 27, 2009)

I CAN SOLVE A RUBIK'S CUBE !! 
(Isn't that great just by itself?)


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

TioMario said:


> I CAN SOLVE A RUBIK'S CUBE !!
> (Isn't that great just by itself?)



Yes, until you get under a minute, and realize you have a long way to go to be even close to whats considered fast to most speedsolvers. Its quite disappointing actually, but it makes it fun to keep striving to get better.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 27, 2009)

3x3 PB AVERAGE OF 12!!!

Average: 18.48
Best Time: 15.57
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1. 16.43	B F U2 B2 D U' B F' R2 D2 U B' L' R' F' L R' D2 U' F' L R' D' U' R'
2.(DNF)	F L R2 U2 B D' F' L2 R' F' U2 F2 L R2 D L' R B2 F L' R F R B2 F'
3. 18.79	D U' F2 L2 F U' L B R D R D2 L R' B' F' L2 D2 R' D U L' R' D2 F'
4. 21.84	R' U R' B F2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 D2 B F U' B2 F2 L R2 F2 D U2 B2 F' U R'
5.(15.57)	D R' D' F' R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D B' F2 U2 L' R2 F D' U L' R2 D' L2 D2 R'
6. 16.07	U' R' B L D' U2 R' B2 F' L' R2 D' U F' L F2 D R D U R D' L2 R' F2
7. 16.79	B F' D2 U L2 B' D B2 L2 R2 B R U2 L2 U' B D U' B2 R' F' R' D L2 B2
8. 20.68	D2 U R2 D U' L R2 F' L2 B2 D' U L B2 D' U B R2 U L2 R' B2 U' B F'
9. 19.58	L' R' B' L2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 R' D' F' D2 L2 R' U2 R2 D R F' L2 R' D B' F
10. 18.33	B F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 R B2 L' U B' D2 U F2 L D R' B2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 L'
11. 17.42	L2 D' B F L2 R' D L R2 D U B' L' R' U' B2 F L' R2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 U2
12. 18.87	L2 R' B2 F L2 R F L' B2 U F2 D L2 R B2 F D' U2 B R' D2 U2 B F2 L

stupid dnf

also, the one time in the high 18's, should've been low 17's, i missed the timer twice


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Haha, in all seriousness, accounting for the "average" number of solved pieces at the scramble I could memorize a gigaminx using about 110 images or 37 journey locations. This would be roughly equivalent to doing a multi with three 5x5x5's and two 3x3x3's for me.
> 
> So to answer your question, I suppose I would be capable of solving it BLD, but *why?!?* ;-)
> 
> ...



I prefer to think about it just in terms of memory content. The gigaminx has about 3.648 * 10^263 positions or around 875.5 bits of information, whereas a 7x7 has about 1.950 * 10^160 positions or 532.5 bits of information. So it looks like a gigaminx would be somewhere between one and two 7x7s in difficulty, which would definitely be tough but (at least from a memorization standpoint) would be quite doable for someone as good as you or Mike.

Incidentally, a 9x9 has 1.417 * 10^277 positions or about 920.7 bits of information, only slightly more than the gigaminx. I hear the 9x9s are starting to be mass-produced... perhaps you guys should do gigaminx BLD as practice for that! Ha ha.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I prefer to think about it just in terms of memory content. The gigaminx has about 3.648 * 10^263 positions or around 875.5 bits of information, whereas a 7x7 has about 1.950 * 10^160 positions or 532.5 bits of information. So it looks like a gigaminx would be somewhere between one and two 7x7s in difficulty, which would definitely be tough but (at least from a memorization standpoint) would be quite doable for someone as good as you or Mike.



I agree with Mike that trying it wouldn't be too terribly bad, the worst part would be turning the puzzle actually. Also, you have to watch out for pops where the spring ejects the screw out of the puzzle. And yes, this actually happened to me!



> Incidentally, a 9x9 has 1.417 * 10^277 positions or about 920.7 bits of information, only slightly more than the gigaminx. I hear the 9x9s are starting to be mass-produced... perhaps you guys should do gigaminx BLD as practice for that! Ha ha.



Mike, what do you say that first one of us to get a successful 9x9x9 BLD owes the other one a cookie the next time we meet? I am going to wait until the official Vcube comes out though. I want to support the Verdes family on this one and not buy a knockoff.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I prefer to think about it just in terms of memory content. The gigaminx has about 3.648 * 10^263 positions or around 875.5 bits of information, whereas a 7x7 has about 1.950 * 10^160 positions or 532.5 bits of information. So it looks like a gigaminx would be somewhere between one and two 7x7s in difficulty, which would definitely be tough but (at least from a memorization standpoint) would be quite doable for someone as good as you or Mike.
> 
> Incidentally, a 9x9 has 1.417 * 10^277 positions or about 920.7 bits of information, only slightly more than the gigaminx. I hear the 9x9s are starting to be mass-produced... perhaps you guys should do gigaminx BLD as practice for that! Ha ha.



Based on how the gigaminx turns, I think the 9x9x9 will be much easier to solve. And again, I'm really bad at megaminx BLD. My memorization scheme doesn't scale well to megaminx-type puzzles, for the same reason Chris gives.

I figure I can do a 9x9x9 in substantially less time than my 7x7x7 multi attempts - even my first attempt should be sub 3 hours. Assuming that the 9x9x9 turns okay, that is; I have a feeling it won't be as good as a V7, though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike, what do you say that first one of us to get a successful 9x9x9 BLD owes the other one a cookie the next time we meet? I am going to wait until the official Vcube comes out though. I want to support the Verdes family on this one and not buy a knockoff.



You're on! And I think I'm going to wait too. I'm certainly not going to buy a 9x9x9. I must admit, though, that if someone puts one in my hands to play with, I might have to solve it.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, what do you say that first one of us to get a successful 9x9x9 BLD owes the other one a cookie the next time we meet? I am going to wait until the official Vcube comes out though. I want to support the Verdes family on this one and not buy a knockoff.
> ...



Oops! I think I phrased that a bit weird. It should be that the first one of us to get a 9x9x9 BLD success should *receive* a cookie from the other person!

I might actually try a regular megaminx BLD sometime soon to see how it feels. Stefan has been trying to get me to do one for a while, and all this talk about gigaminx BLD has me feeling like I should give the easier version a shot.

Chris

P.S. I think 9x9x9 BLD attempts are going to be crazy! I can't imagine what craziness the 11x11x11 BLD will be like (and yes I think I might actually attempt it when the day comes until I get one success, just to say that I've done it).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Oops! I think I phrased that a bit weird. It should be that the first one of us to get a 9x9x9 BLD success should *receive* a cookie from the other person!


Yeah, I guess that makes more sense. Although I think if it was the other way around, I'd be happy to lose the cookie! 



cmhardw said:


> I might actually try a regular megaminx BLD sometime soon to see how it feels. Stefan has been trying to get me to do one for a while, and all this talk about gigaminx BLD has me feeling like I should give the easier version a shot.


You should - see if it's as hard for you as it was for me. I consistently found it painful, even though I got quite a few successful solves. Maybe you'll be better suited to it than I was.



cmhardw said:


> I think 9x9x9 BLD attempts are going to be crazy! I can't imagine what craziness the 11x11x11 BLD will be like (and yes I think I might actually attempt it when the day comes until I get one success, just to say that I've done it).



Like I say, I think the 9x9x9 BLD will be easier than the 7x7x7 multis I tried before, or the 2-7 relay. Slightly. 

And I'll even try a 13x13x13 if it ever comes out (and if it turns okay). That's probably my limit, though. [How well does it have to turn? Well, a completely unmodded, unbroken-in new V6 was okay for BLD solving, so if it's that good, it's plenty good enough. It might be okay if it's not quite as good as that. But if it's as bad as my gigaminx currently is, forget it.]


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 27, 2009)

Wtf am I doing right now?

15.06, 13.80, 13.96, 13.98, 14.67, 11.95, 16.98, 17.22, 17.41, 14.55, 14.78, 17.50, 18.22, 15.04, 13.24, 9.80, 17.70, 13.42, 13.14, 17.88, 13.43, 11.55, 13.19, 12.34, 13.43, 13.96, 14.86, 11.40, 14.69, 13.43, 12.91, 12.29, 9.66, 12.36, 9.18, 13.06, 14.34, 13.85, 12.73, 11.53, 14.99, 14.29, 13.23, 13.59, 15.13, 10.90, 15.25, 13.24, 10.19, 14.61

9.80 was non-lucky, 9.66 and 9.18 were both PLL skips.

Best RA5: 11.44


Spoiler



Average of 5: 11.44
1. (12.91) L D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 L F' U2 F B2 D2 F L D' F U2 L2 F2 B' L' R' F R 
2. 12.29 B D2 R' B L B' R2 B2 U' F U B2 R' B R D2 R2 L2 B F' L' R F L B2 
3. 9.66 L R B2 D2 U L' F' D B2 F' L2 B2 L' B' U B D U' L2 D' U F' D' F2 R' 
4. 12.36 U' L' F' B U2 L' D2 L2 B' R' L2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 F U B' R D2 L' 
5. (9.18) F' D' R L2 B F' D' F' D' L U L F B2 U' R L U2 R U2 B2 U L' F L'


Best RA12: 12.60


Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.60
1. 11.40 L B D2 R B2 U R' B U L B2 R2 U2 R' U' F' R' B U2 B R2 L2 U' D' L 
2. (14.69) R' F2 L F2 L' U2 F' D' U' B' U' R F2 R2 U D' B2 R' U R2 U2 D' B F L2 
3. 13.43 U2 R2 U' B' L2 F D R2 U2 R D' R U2 F D B' U' B2 L2 F' B2 R2 L2 B L 
4. 12.91 L D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 L F' U2 F B2 D2 F L D' F U2 L2 F2 B' L' R' F R 
5. 12.29 B D2 R' B L B' R2 B2 U' F U B2 R' B R D2 R2 L2 B F' L' R F L B2 
6. 9.66 L R B2 D2 U L' F' D B2 F' L2 B2 L' B' U B D U' L2 D' U F' D' F2 R' 
7. 12.36 U' L' F' B U2 L' D2 L2 B' R' L2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 F U B' R D2 L' 
8. (9.18) F' D' R L2 B F' D' F' D' L U L F B2 U' R L U2 R U2 B2 U L' F L' 
9. 13.06 R F' U' B' D R' F' B2 U2 D R U' L' R B' D2 U2 R' F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 
10. 14.34 D2 R' L D2 F2 B U' B2 F L R F2 B2 D B2 R' L B F' R U2 L B' L B' 
11. 13.85 U2 D' R2 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' U2 R2 F' R' B2 U' F L F' L' U D L' D' F 
12. 12.73 B' L' B' R2 L' U' F B' L2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R F' R' D2 B2 F2 L' F' R B2 L



Average of 50: 13.80


Spoiler



Session average: 13.80
1. 15.06 B2 F' D' R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L D' R' U R' U2 B F U' R2 F2 U B R' B L2 D' 
2. 13.80 U2 R2 B2 R' D' U2 R' L B' F2 L' U B' F2 D2 L' F' D2 R2 B' U R' L' F U2 
3. 13.96 D2 B U' F2 L2 R' B R2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 D' L2 R D R2 U2 R2 B 
4. 13.98 R' U2 D2 L' B' R' L' B' R F U D' R2 B2 R L2 F D R L' D2 L R2 F2 B2 
5. 14.67 L' B R U F' L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 B L U2 F B R B2 L2 D R' F2 
6. 11.95 L F2 D2 U2 R L F' R2 F2 D R2 L F B2 R2 U' D2 F' D' R' U' D2 F2 D2 L' 
7. 16.98 U L2 B2 U L R U2 B' F' R2 B U D2 B D2 U2 R' L B' F U2 L2 D U2 L2 
8. 17.22 U2 F D2 B' L2 F2 L' F2 U' F B' R2 F' U2 F R2 F' D B2 L2 U B' R F' U2 
9. 17.41 L' U2 F L' B U F' D' L2 F' B' D U' F' B2 D U2 F2 R' B2 F D B F2 D 
10. 14.55 F R2 D2 L2 D U2 L D2 U' R2 D' F' D B2 D2 F' D R' B' R' U D' R2 B2 R2 
11. 14.78 D B2 F D2 R2 L F' D F D U' R' L' B U' B2 D' F B2 R2 L F' B2 R2 U2 
12. 17.50 D2 L2 D' F' L' U R2 U D F L2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' B' D' L D' F2 B' D' F2 D2 
13. (18.22) L2 B' U R' D' F B L2 B' F' D' U F2 B2 U' R B2 U' D B D' R' B L' R' 
14. 15.04 B' R2 L U' F' B L' D' F' R F2 L2 U D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 R D B R2 
15. 13.24 L2 D B2 F' L' F U' D F D F R' U' B U2 F2 R2 B' D B' R' D' R2 F B2 
16. 9.80 D R B' D' F2 U' D2 B' D2 U' F D B D F2 D' R2 L D B2 L2 U2 B' D' B 
17. 17.70 B D F' R' F2 D2 F' D2 B' L F' R' F' U' F U D' B2 L' F R2 D' B D' F2 
18. 13.42 L' B' R U D' R' F2 R' B' R D2 F2 U2 L' R D' B2 F R2 B' R2 L B U' L' 
19. 13.14 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B2 F' R2 L' U D' L' F' U' B U L' B D' L2 F' R' L U' 
20. 17.88 F U' D' L' D B' U' L D U' R L' D U R2 F2 R B F' D F2 B' D' L' R' 
21. 13.43 D' L R' B' R' B L2 U2 R' F2 U' B2 R' U2 B' U' L F2 R2 B2 L R B L2 F 
22. 11.55 U' F L D U2 L2 F2 R' U D' R2 L' F' L' R' D' R B' F' L2 R' B' F' L' B' 
23. 13.19 L' B2 U L2 D' L' U L' F' L' R2 F2 L D' F U B U2 D R U2 L R D L' 
24. 12.34 F' L F B2 L2 R' F2 R U' B' F L F D R F2 L U' L' R2 D B' U' R2 U' 
25. 13.43 F U D' F2 R2 D U R2 B2 U' F2 B L' B' D' F2 D F' R2 L2 U2 D L F' B 
26. 13.96 R F' L R D2 B2 R U B' R' D L' R' F' B' L D2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 
27. 14.86 F L' U L U' F U D' B2 R L' D L R U2 D R D' F2 L2 F R B2 D L 
28. 11.40 L B D2 R B2 U R' B U L B2 R2 U2 R' U' F' R' B U2 B R2 L2 U' D' L 
29. 14.69 R' F2 L F2 L' U2 F' D' U' B' U' R F2 R2 U D' B2 R' U R2 U2 D' B F L2 
30. 13.43 U2 R2 U' B' L2 F D R2 U2 R D' R U2 F D B' U' B2 L2 F' B2 R2 L2 B L 
31. 12.91 L D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 L F' U2 F B2 D2 F L D' F U2 L2 F2 B' L' R' F R 
32. 12.29 B D2 R' B L B' R2 B2 U' F U B2 R' B R D2 R2 L2 B F' L' R F L B2 
33. 9.66 L R B2 D2 U L' F' D B2 F' L2 B2 L' B' U B D U' L2 D' U F' D' F2 R' 
34. 12.36 U' L' F' B U2 L' D2 L2 B' R' L2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 F U B' R D2 L' 
35. (9.18) F' D' R L2 B F' D' F' D' L U L F B2 U' R L U2 R U2 B2 U L' F L' 
36. 13.06 R F' U' B' D R' F' B2 U2 D R U' L' R B' D2 U2 R' F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 
37. 14.34 D2 R' L D2 F2 B U' B2 F L R F2 B2 D B2 R' L B F' R U2 L B' L B' 
38. 13.85 U2 D' R2 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' U2 R2 F' R' B2 U' F L F' L' U D L' D' F 
39. 12.73 B' L' B' R2 L' U' F B' L2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R F' R' D2 B2 F2 L' F' R B2 L 
40. 11.53 D2 L2 D' R' B2 F' R' F2 U' D2 F' U2 R' L2 B L U B' R U2 B2 F' D' F L2 
41. 14.99 R2 L' D' B D' F' U2 B' U2 F B' R' B' R F' L2 U B L2 U' R D B L D' 
42. 14.29 L' R' F' L B' F2 L2 D2 U F2 R' D2 F2 D F2 D' R' D B2 D' F' L2 F' D B 
43. 13.23 F2 B L2 B2 L2 R F D2 B U' F' B' R' D' F' U' R U' D' B2 F U2 R' U2 B' 
44. 13.59 D' B' F L2 D R B2 L2 B2 D U' F U' F' D' F' B2 L R F' D' U F B2 L2 
45. 15.13 D B2 R' U D' R2 L U' L' F' R D R2 U2 B D' U2 R L F2 D' F B R' D 
46. 10.90 R' F R' B2 L B L F D B2 R' B U F R2 D2 B U' R D F2 U D R' U2 
47. 15.25 D L' F R2 D2 U R' D L' D2 R2 U' F D' L' B2 U2 D2 R' F B R B' U L2 
48. 13.24 R F' D2 L R D2 R B R' U2 R2 L' D' L2 U' B' D' U F B2 R U2 F2 B2 L2 
49. 10.19 D' L F R B U D' R B2 F' R B2 L' U2 D F' R2 B F' L2 U' R' L2 B2 R2 
50. 14.61 D L2 B' R U F2 R2 F' L F2 D2 F' B' L' F D L' D' L R F D2 B L2 B2


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

ZOMG, ANOTHER OH PB SINGLE, AND PB AVERAGE OF 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Statistics for 10-27-2009 16:00:46

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:06.21
Standard Deviation: 13.72
Best Time: 49.05
Worst Time: 1:25.13
Individual Times:
1.	1:12.92	D2 U F2 D B2 D' U' B' F' D2 B' D2 B F2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 F' D U2 F2 U' L
2.	1:12.18	U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 R U' L R' B' F2 L2 B2 F' D U' B F2 L R D U F L'
3.	49.05	L R2 D2 L R D L2 R2 D' L2 B F' D' B2 F D B2 L R F2 U B' F' L2 F
4.	51.78	B D' B' F' L' F R' B2 F D' L B' L2 R2 B' F2 R' B2 U2 L' R D' R F' L2
5.	1:25.13	B2 F' L' D' L' F2 L2 R D' U' F2 D' U L' B2 F2 L2 B2 F D' L R2 B2 D L'


Average of 12 video coming soon.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 27, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> 3x3 PB AVERAGE OF 12!!!
> 
> Average: 18.48
> Best Time: 15.57
> ...



You may have the 3x3x3 OH advantage, but as long as I've got you in 3x3x3 speed I'm happy.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> ZOMG, ANOTHER OH PB SINGLE, AND PB AVERAGE OF 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Statistics for 10-27-2009 16:00:46
> 
> ...



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG, ANOTHER OH PB SINGLE, AND PB AVERAGE OF 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I have to make something, even if its slow. I haven't posted a video in like 3 weeks.

EDIT: And I didn't say it was going to the video gallery, just You-tube.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 28, 2009)

Got a 2x2, 4x4, megaminx, square 1, and a few 3x3s in the mail today. 

Solved the megaminx (and ofc the 2x2) on my own! (4x4 and square 1, not so much)

Also will probably break 30 seconds on the 3x3 soon, this new type F is worlds better than my old storebought.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> Also will probably break 30 seconds on the 3x3 soon, this new type F is worlds better than my old storebought.



...for now...


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> TacticalPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > Also will probably break 30 seconds on the 3x3 soon, this new type F is worlds better than my old storebought.
> ...



For 7 dollars ill buy a new one every few to several months


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 28, 2009)

Average of 5: 10.88
1. 10.70 U' F R D' F2 D L2 B F2 D L D' B2 U' D B F U' L2 D U2 F2 D' U B' 
2. (12.83) U2 D' L2 D R L U B D' R U D' R U' B2 R2 B' U' D' R2 F' B2 D2 L R 
3. 10.58 D' L U2 D B L2 R F' D2 U2 F2 R' U' R' L' B2 U2 L U2 D' R2 L' B2 D' L 
4. 11.34 U2 D2 B2 L B2 R' D' F B R B' F2 D' L R' F' D U' B U F R U' R2 L' 
5. (10.43) B U B D' F2 D' R2 L2 D' B' L U F2 U2 B F L F2 L2 F D B2 D' R2 D'

Sub-11!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 28, 2009)

Now do it with an average of 12.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Oct 28, 2009)

woot new PB on the 3x3 of 36.88! =) haven't had the time to do averages yet thats only like my 3rd time attempt in the last month... I should have time to do averages finally tomorrow though

... Oh yeah and as an offnote accomplishment, my Eastsheen shipment came in! got a 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5... and this shitty 3x3 that i can't remember the maker of... famwealth or something


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Oct 28, 2009)

oh yes... when i got my 5x5 i tried to solve it only with the knowledge of the 4x4 and 3x3... i almost got it, the whole cube is solved aside 4 peices... i couldn't figure out how to pair up the last tredges, and i just solved it as a 3x3 with 2 of them out of place.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2009)

A bit of MegaminxSim improvement, first sub-1:15 avg12 and a 1:03 

best time: 1:03.11
best avg5: 1:11.21 (σ = 4.32)
best avg12: 1:13.66 (σ = 3.08)
avg50: 1:16.62 (σ = 6.57)
1:14.38, 1:18.73, 1:16.97, 1:08.59, 1:17.80, 1:22.25, 1:28.78, 1:08.42, 1:23.98, 1:27.06, 1:08.94, 1:21.31, 1:13.23, 1:27.34, 1:22.58, 1:08.11, 1:14.97, 1:13.08, 1:21.14, 1:21.80, 1:10.98, 1:18.06, 1:15.16, 1:10.69, 1:12.66, 1:12.20, 1:10.75, 1:22.91, 1:09.89, 1:18.08, 1:10.39, 1:17.63, 1:33.31, 1:14.78, 1:05.14, 1:13.64, 1:26.13, 1:14.86, 1:03.11, 1:30.50, 1:15.23, 1:21.47, 1:16.33, 1:20.98, 1:12.69, 1:16.02, 1:07.81, 1:32.61, 1:06.11, 1:14.66


----------



## Kolraz (Oct 28, 2009)

Statistics for 10-28-2009 10:06:58

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.32
Standard Deviation: 1.81
Best Time: 15.08
Worst Time: 22.03
Individual Times:
1.	18.31	B2 F2 D U' F2 U F' R' B2 D2 U2 R' D' L R2 B2 F' L F2 D2 U2 L' B' L2 B'
2.	16.76	B' F' D L2 R' F2 R' U' R D2 B' R D' F' L' F L' R U' F2 L2 F' D R' D
3.	18.34	D U R B F2 R B' F U' B2 F' U' B2 D2 U F L' U2 R B F2 D2 U2 R2 U2
4.	15.74	R2 B R' B L' R B' D2 U2 L' R' B L2 R B2 R2 D U R2 D U' L2 B' F' R2
5.	19.67	R' U2 L2 D' U2 B' D U' F2 L' R' D U' L' R2 F D R' D' F2 D2 U' B' D2 F'
6.	18.45	D' U' B L' D' L' R2 U' R' B' F2 L' D2 U L2 R' B2 F' D F2 D' L2 R' D' B2
7.	15.08	F L D U F' L2 R' D' U' F2 U' L F2 U2 L R D' U' F2 L' R' D' F L2 B'
8.	22.03	R B' L R' B' R' D' L B R2 F' D2 U' B2 L' R2 D2 B' F' D' L2 R D U' B
9.	20.06	L2 R' U' B2 F L' D' R B' F D' F' D' U B' F' L D' F2 L' D U' B2 D U'
10.	18.72	B R B L2 F2 R D' U2 B2 F2 D U2 L R2 F2 D2 B F' L2 R2 B L2 R' D U2
11.	19.02	B F' L R U2 R D2 F R2 B' F' D L R' B' F' R2 D U2 L' B U L2 R2 D
12.	17.62	B2 D' U2 L R2 D' L D' R B L' B2 L R' D' U B L2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 L' F

Second ever Sub-19 avg of 12 =) really pleased


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 28, 2009)

PB First solve of the day XD

11.81 PLL skip ;D


----------



## Konsta (Oct 28, 2009)

Average of 100. Haven't done this since the last PB.
I'm glad I didn't get any 20s.

Cubes Solved: *100/100*
Number of Pops: 0 (obviously, I was using Type A3 )
Average: *14.65*
Standard Deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 11.68
Worst Time: 18.67


Spoiler



15.85, 12.96, 15.66, 13.94, 16.00, 14.68, 15.96, 14.33, 14.59, 13.85, 13.48, 16.79, 11.73, 17.17, 14.88, 14.95, 12.91, 13.90, 16.45, 12.82, 14.02, 13.38, 14.72, 12.56, 14.70, (11.68), 17.16, 14.05, 14.64, 16.82, 15.88, 16.60, 13.15, 12.97, 14.86, (18.67), 14.02, 15.22, 12.75, 15.18, 13.89, 15.59, 13.88, 16.04, 17.26, 15.38, 14.75, 13.62, 14.67, 16.33, 15.97, 14.15, 15.92, 13.37, 15.13, 17.22, 14.11, 18.16, 15.85, 12.18, 16.44, 13.07, 15.53, 15.89, 13.37, 12.25, 15.80, 15.25, 14.98, 15.91, 14.64, 14.60, 12.22, 15.38, 14.97, 15.73, 15.07, 12.41, 14.99, 17.58, 11.69, 14.73, 13.18, 15.76, 13.10, 14.87, 15.39, 13.31, 12.88, 12.04, 11.96, 13.88, 14.08, 14.44, 16.22, 12.58, 15.06, 14.78, 14.14, 15.72


Best _avg12: 13.53_ (PB is 13.43)


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 11.69
Worst Time: 15.76
Individual Times:
81.	11.69	B F' L' D U B' F' D R2 U' R D2 U' F U' B F U L2 R B2 L' B F2 U
82.	14.73	L' F2 D2 R' B F2 D' L F L' D R2 F R F' D2 L2 R' B' D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2
83.	13.18	R2 B' L D2 L B' F D U L' F' R D2 U' B' U L2 U B2 D U R' D U' R
84.	15.76	L B L' U' F2 L2 R D U B' L' D U F2 L2 R' U' R' D' L D2 B F2 L' R2
85.	13.10	L' U F L2 B2 F2 U' L B2 F D' B R F2 L R' F' D' U' L D' R B2 R2 D
86.	14.87	B2 D' L2 R' B2 F2 R' B F R F2 L' R' U F' L2 D' B L B F L2 F2 L F'
87.	15.39	L R' D2 F D2 U' L' R B' F2 R B2 F' R D2 L B F R D2 R' U2 B' U F
88.	13.31	F2 U B2 R F2 D' F' L' B2 L D2 U2 B' F' L2 R D2 B' R2 B U2 L R2 B D
89.	12.88	D R D' B' F2 U F2 D L2 D' B' F U' F2 D' B' F2 R2 D' B F L U B' U'
90.	12.04	B' D2 L U' F' L' R D2 R B R' D B L F U F2 D B2 L R B2 F U' R
91.	11.96	F2 L' D U2 L' F2 U' B' D' U2 L' R' D2 F L' F' L' R2 B2 D2 L R D' U' L
92.	13.88	L' R' U L2 R B' F2 R2 D U2 F2 L' R2 D R D2 U R' B' L2 R' B2 R' U' R

last _5_ was _12.74_, best in this session.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 28, 2009)

Average: 23.79
Best Time: 20.20
Worst Time: 28.34
Individual Times:
1.	22.88	
2.	27.77	
3.	24.03	
4.	21.14	
5.	(28.34)	
6.	20.41	
7.	26.86+	
8.	26.19	
9.	20.92	
10.	25.47	
11.	22.27	
12.	(20.20)	

Yay, another PB avg of 12. First sub-24 

(had 2 more before this one)


----------



## Shortey (Oct 28, 2009)

Sq-1:

a5: 34.39.

Oh yeah...


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 28, 2009)

3x3 ave 5= 56.83 s set on Oct 26th.
New personal best = 43.71 sec


----------



## Forte (Oct 28, 2009)

Average of 12: 19.96
1. 19.56 B R' U' L2 F L U2 R2 U F2 U2 L B' F2 R F2 U F B' L2 U' R F2 R' F2 
2. 20.58 D' F2 B' L R B2 U' B2 U' B2 L' R' F U2 B' D U' B R2 B L R2 B' R' U2 
3. 20.14 R' F2 U' D2 B' L2 D R2 L D B' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D' F' B' U B U R2 D' 
4. 21.02 R2 U2 D L2 D R' D R B U R' F2 R' U' R L2 D B R' F L F2 B' R L 
5. 18.68 B U R' D' F2 R' D2 R F' U2 L' D U' R2 F' U B2 F' D2 L2 R D' R D' U 
6. 19.82 U L' F B2 U2 F' L U' L' U2 L R2 F D' R U' L U2 B' D2 U L' U D2 L 
7. 20.43 R U' F2 L2 R' U2 D' B2 U2 D L' U' R2 F R L2 F U L2 R2 F' B' D2 L' D2 
8. 18.67 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 L' F' B2 U2 L B2 L R' F2 L' R2 F2 D2 B' L U B2 L' 
9. (25.53) F2 U B D2 B D L2 D' F B2 U D' L2 U2 L F2 L' U' B L F' B2 L2 U' B 
10. 20.88 R' B' D U B' R B2 F2 U R2 L F2 L2 R' B R D2 U L' B U' L' R U2 L2 
11. (18.32) L' D2 R2 F' L' R' F' R2 U' L' F' U2 F2 L' F2 U' R' B' U' B' F2 L2 F U' F2 
12. 19.82 L' B2 R2 U R2 D2 R' F2 R B' L2 F D2 R2 L F L F' D2 B2 L B U2 B U' 

 DOOMBA DOOMBA DOOMBA!


----------



## Kxg (Oct 28, 2009)

Forte said:


> Average of 12: 19.96
> 1. 19.56 B R' U' L2 F L U2 R2 U F2 U2 L B' F2 R F2 U F B' L2 U' R F2 R' F2
> 2. 20.58 D' F2 B' L R B2 U' B2 U' B2 L' R' F U2 B' D U' B R2 B L R2 B' R' U2
> 3. 20.14 R' F2 U' D2 B' L2 D R2 L D B' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D' F' B' U B U R2 D'
> ...



Nice consistency.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2009)

This is just patronising.

Average = 12.00
SD = 0.58
Best time = 10.44
Worst time = 12.88
11.88, 12.13, 12.29, (10.44), 12.67, 12.86, (12.88), 11.55, 11.36, 11.13, 12.65, 11.45

All non-lucky.

10.44
D2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R F' L2 R2 U2 L D' L R2 B' F D2 U' B' F2 D2 U2 R'


----------



## TioMario (Oct 29, 2009)

YES !!! Got my first time under a minute in the 3x3x3 !!!

58.65: B' R' D' R L2 F' R D' L D U' L2 F2 R' U L2 U F' U' B' U2 B R' B L'

Is like the easiest cross ever, and during F2L I got a magical pair up.

WHATEVER !!!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 29, 2009)

joey said:


> This is just patronising.
> 
> Average = 12.00
> SD = 0.58
> ...



lolfail


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2009)

7:39 computer gigaminx... holy ****...


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 7:39 computer gigaminx... holy ****...




Michael, you inspired me. When I saw your post I thought "If Michael can solve the Gigaminx in sub-8 minutes, surely I can do sub-hour."

And..... I did! 50 minutes 10 seconds!

I also had a mini insight into my megaminx LL on this solve. I normally orient then permute for both edges and corners on a megaminx. Well, with all the joking(maybe not?) about gigaminx blindfolded I decided to orient and permute corners simultaneously using a blindfolded method on my LL. First I oriented then permuted edges using 3x3x3 edge flippers and suney type stuff. Then I did basically BLD cycles to solve my corner orientation and permutation simultaneously! I never would have thought to do that before, so thanks guys for the BLD idea!

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2009)

Hehe, well, it's a computer one. I haven't done my real one in under 20 minutes because of how badly it turns. Nice job with your solve, though 

I did a ridiculous session of 5x5 clock. Keep in mind that before I did this a sub-30 single was a really nice solve for me.
best avg12: 27.381 (σ = 1.03)
27.312, 26.406, (29.297), 27.093, (25.578), 27.765, 25.937, 29.031, 26.344, 26.812, 29.032, 28.078


----------



## Weston (Oct 29, 2009)

12.91 average of 12: 13.28, 19.41, 14.47, 11.88, 13.58, 11.76, 10.12, 11.80, 14.29, 13.35, 12.56, 12.10

I can turn as fast as I can with my new JSK cube. This is my PB average of 12 set yesterday. One lucky X cross in there. There is an 11.88 average of 5 in there somewhere too.


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2009)

Switched to new kickass version of the normal BOY color scheme 

I ran out of stickers for my new cube, so I just picked a couple of random colors lying around and did the best matches and I'm now loving my new color scheme  It's gonna be permanent 

Old -> New
White -> White
Fluorescent Yellow -> Yellow
Fluorescent Green -> Green
Blue -> Light Blue
Red -> Fuschia
Fluorescent Orange -> Bright Orange
(all Cubesmith colors)

It's still the normal BOY color scheme, just awesomer


----------



## pappas (Oct 29, 2009)

1:27 average of 12 for 4x4. YAY!!! Pretty good for me.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 29, 2009)

18.63 full-step at Square-1 (but some steps were really easy...)


----------



## Shortey (Oct 29, 2009)

Perms!

CW U-Perm: .86
H-Perm: .96

Trying to get a sub-1 T-Perm. I've gotten 1.08's.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 29, 2009)

New Megaminx PB! Finally a sub-2 again  
1:53.18 with CP skip!!!
So happy


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 29, 2009)

joey said:


> This is just patronising.
> 
> Average = 12.00
> SD = 0.58
> ...



Wow, are you still using a storebought (or whatever that was at UK masters) ?


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2009)

Nah, I got a type F at the US Nationals which I am using now!

I still love that storebought.. first cube ever <3


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 29, 2009)

joey said:


> Nah, I got a type F at the US Nationals which I am using now!
> 
> I still love that storebought.. first cube ever <3



Type F, you say?


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2009)

Type F, I say.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 29, 2009)

started trying computer 3x3 yesterday (hi-games.net)

non lucky PB- 23.99
lucky PB - 21.50


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 29, 2009)

Finally! Sub-30 avg12 on sq-1-sim 

33.13, 31.33, 33.34, 33.50, (13.63), 23.33, (37.19), 29.89, 27.73, 28.05, 26.09, 32.88 = 29.93

5. (13.63) (10, 3) / (2, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, 8) /' (4, 6) / (10, 11) / (0, 6) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 9) /' (3, 10) /' (0, 6) /' (3, 2) / (5, 8) / (6, 6) /' (4, 0) / (6, 4) / (6, 9) /' (3, 0) / (6, 5) /' (1, 4) /'


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 29, 2009)

Today is my birthday and I got a gigaminx from my girlfriend. It took me all afternoon to solve it, it turns so crap. But I did it !


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Finally! Sub-30 avg12 on sq-1-sim
> 
> 33.13, 31.33, 33.34, 33.50, (13.63), 23.33, (37.19), 29.89, 27.73, 28.05, 26.09, 32.88 = 29.93
> 
> 5. (13.63) (10, 3) / (2, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, 8) /' (4, 6) / (10, 11) / (0, 6) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 9) /' (3, 10) /' (0, 6) /' (3, 2) / (5, 8) / (6, 6) /' (4, 0) / (6, 4) / (6, 9) /' (3, 0) / (6, 5) /' (1, 4) /'



When you are happy about sub-30 avg: How did you get that 13.63???!!!

Got my Void Cube which my mom brought for me from a business trip today 
My PB: *26.31*


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 29, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Today is my birthday and *I got a gigaminx from my girlfriend.* It took me all afternoon to solve it, it turns so crap. But I did it !



She sounds like a keeper.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 5. (13.63) (10, 3) / (2, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, 8) /' (4, 6) / (10, 11) / (0, 6) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 9) /' (3, 10) /' (0, 6) /' (3, 2) / (5, 8) / (6, 6) /' (4, 0) / (6, 4) / (6, 9) /' (3, 0) / (6, 5) /' (1, 4) /'



wtf notation...

Nice scramble though, I got a 19.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 29, 2009)

Void Cube, non-rolling average of 5:

Average: 28.46
Standard Deviation: 2.78
Best Time: 24.12
Worst Time: 53.75
Individual Times:
1.	(24.12)	D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 D' F L' F' R' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D L R2 U' F U2 B2 L'
2.	(53.75)	L' B D' B2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 L' U' L' R D2 L R B2 D' F' U B' F2 R2 D'
3.	25.58	F' R' B F D L D' B F2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D' B F2 U B L2 R2 U L' R U
4.	27.58	B' F2 R F L R2 U' L2 R2 B D L' U' B2 F' L2 R B2 U' F L2 R B' F' D'
5.	32.22	L R2 U B U' B L' R2 D2 U L R2 U' R2 D' L' B2 D' F2 L2 R' B F L2 D2

EDIT:
*18.89 U' L R2 F' R F2 D' U' F2 U B' D' U2 R2 F' D' L D U2 L R2 D' B' D2 U'*

:O  Sub-20 on my first evening with it! 

Average: 34.26
Standard Deviation: 7.03
Best Time: 18.89
Worst Time: 53.75
Individual Times:
1.	24.12	D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 D' F L' F' R' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D L R2 U' F U2 B2 L'
2.	(53.75)	L' B D' B2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 L' U' L' R D2 L R B2 D' F' U B' F2 R2 D'
3.	25.58	F' R' B F D L D' B F2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D' B F2 U B L2 R2 U L' R U
4.	27.58	B' F2 R F L R2 U' L2 R2 B D L' U' B2 F' L2 R B2 U' F L2 R B' F' D'
5.	32.22	L R2 U B U' B L' R2 D2 U L R2 U' R2 D' L' B2 D' F2 L2 R' B F L2 D2
6.	(18.89)	U' L R2 F' R F2 D' U' F2 U B' D' U2 R2 F' D' L D U2 L R2 D' B' D2 U'
7.	44.30	B' L D' F' D2 L' R2 D' U L D' U2 F2 R D U2 B2 L2 R' B F L R2 B' F'
8.	40.52	F L B D U L2 R2 D' R F' U B2 D R2 F L B' R B L B' D' U F R
9.	40.75	U' B' D U2 B2 L' B' D2 U2 L R' D B' R B D2 R B2 F' U B F U B2 L'
10.	38.74	U' F' D2 L2 B' F2 U' B L' B' F2 U' F D' L' R U R2 B' R' B F D' U F
11.	40.11	L2 R' B' L' B F' L U2 B' U L' R B' U' L F2 D' U B2 F L2 R' D R F
12.	28.70	L2 R D' U B' R' B2 L' D' U' B F2 D2 B' R B R' U' B' F' R' B' D2 B2 F'


----------



## (R) (Oct 29, 2009)

First square 1 solve... Ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my birthday and *I got a gigaminx from my girlfriend.* It took me all afternoon to solve it, it turns so crap. But I did it !
> ...



Absolutely David. 

Not only a gigaminx, but 2 sets of screws/springs, a c4u 3x3x4, 2 mini dianshengs, and a Rubik's 360. And I didn't even know about any of it. 

She's awesome.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

First timed 4x4 and 5x5 solve

4x4: 3:03.30 A center snapped right afterwards(my mom threw it) No Parity 
5x5: 8:40.66 My I'm just happy my YJ 5x5 didn't explode.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 30, 2009)

I just set a new PB of 34.04 sec.....sub-20 here i come muahahahahaha


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

Learnt all PLLs, except one... Will post again after the weekend saying all PLLs learnt.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 30, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 5. (13.63) (10, 3) / (2, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, 8) /' (4, 6) / (10, 11) / (0, 6) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 9) /' (3, 10) /' (0, 6) /' (3, 2) / (5, 8) / (6, 6) /' (4, 0) / (6, 4) / (6, 9) /' (3, 0) / (6, 5) /' (1, 4) /'


Got 20.94 (on a real Square-1). Yes, this scramble is nice


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

PB average:

(58.75), 1:03.36, (1:14.30), 1:00.96, 1:06.93 = 1:03.75
Parities: NP, NP, DP, NP, NP 
The first was nice  first solve of the day  Aaaaand: all with Eastsheen 

EDIT: Oh... and it was 4x4 ^^


----------



## joey (Oct 30, 2009)

Are you using NP to mean "No Parity"... or "None - PLL parity"

Cos you either got 2 parities or 6


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

I got 2


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

Rubik's 360 Avg-5.

34.82,
33.24, 
(40.32), 
39.03, 
(32.21).

Session avg: 35.70 (σ = 2.44)


----------



## Felipe (Oct 30, 2009)

Consistancy FTW.

3x3 average: 24.29
Standard Dev: 0.28
24.51
(24.89)
(24.06)
24.12
24.25


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 30, 2009)

started computer 3x3 2 days ago (hi-games), with that being said ...

non lucky PB - 19.41
avg 5 - 26.22
avg 12 - 29.75


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

First ever LBL 7x7 solve.

That means completing every layer individually.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> First ever LBL 7x7 solve.
> 
> That means completing every layer individually.



Nice! How did you do that? setup + commutators?
how long did it take you?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > First ever LBL 7x7 solve.
> ...



Basically that, yes. Fix the correct edge-piece for that layer by inserting the correct 5x1 edge the right way, then moving the slice to match it up with the previous-layer edge piece. Then you replace that entire edge with a spare one from the top, rinse and repeat for the remaining 3 edges to make up the edge-part of that layer. Then commutate the centres into place.

It takes _FOREVER_


----------



## Raffael (Oct 30, 2009)

New 3x3 average/5:

15.34
(11.53)
(20.41)
18.18
17.02

*=16.85* 

the 11.53 had an accidental x-cross 
see the easy/funny/etc. thread for details


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

Speed LBL'd a 4x4x4.

8:04.99...


Not too fast then.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



wow, impressive. Speaking of puzzles that take forever > 

first timed gigaminx solve - 1:16:37.97

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2009)

Average: 22.39
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 18.60
Worst Time: 30.93
Individual Times:
1. 23.14 U B2 F D2 L2 B2 L B' F' D R' B' F' L R2 D' B2 F D' L2 D' U F2 U2 B
2. (30.93) L B' L' U' F' L' R U B' D' L' F' D' U R' F U B' F2 D U' F L2 D' U'
3. 21.60 D' F2 D L' B' F L R D' U F' D' B2 F2 D' U' B F2 R' B2 F2 D U' B' U'
4. 22.43 L' R2 D' B F L F U L D' L R F2 R D2 U' F2 D2 F L' D2 R' D2 U L2
5. (18.60) U' B2 L' R D' U2 R B2 U' B D2 F' L2 R' D2 R' U2 R B F2 D' F2 D2 U2 B2

OH. I worked out how to turn fast. The 22 was an OLL skip.

EDIT:

New PB of 12 too:

Average: 24.22
Standard Deviation: 2.23
Best Time: 18.38
Worst Time: 33.29
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1. 25.08 R D F D U' L' R B F' L2 R B F U2 B2 F2 D' F D' U R' B' L R2 B
2. 21.81 F' U2 B' R D B L R B R B L2 D2 U' B L R' B F' U' B' R2 F U2 B
3. 25.00 U' B2 F U2 L R' U2 F' R F2 D' U' L' F2 U' R' D U2 B L2 D' B2 F U2 R2
4. 21.78 L2 B2 F D2 R2 D' L R' U' B' F2 L U' R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 F L
5. (18.38) L R2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D U' R' U R D U L2 R2 B F' D' L' B2 D' U R2 D
6. 24.68 B' U' B F2 R2 B' L R2 D B' R' F' D L R2 B2 F' L' F D2 L' D2 U B2 R
7. (33.29) U2 L' F2 D L' R' D' U' B F' D2 B' L U B' F D' B' F' L2 R2 B F2 D' U'
8. 25.94 F' U L B D2 U L2 B L2 U B F2 L' D' R' D2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' B' F' L2
9. 23.21 F D2 U2 B2 L R2 D U L R' D2 U2 F' U2 B2 L' D' U L2 R B F R U2 F'
10. 21.75 L2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 B F2 U B2 F2 L' F2 U2 F' U2 B F2 D2 L2 D' L F L' R2
11. 29.30 U' B F R2 U2 B' F2 D U2 L2 R' B2 R F2 U' L2 R2 F L' R B' F2 D' U2 B'
12. 23.62 B' F' U2 R F L' F U L D' B' U' R2 U2 B U' F' R U' F L' R2 D2 U L2



EDIT2:
25.88 avg of 50


----------



## Kxg (Oct 30, 2009)

Can I haz sum pbz?

Average: 22.14
Best Time: 18.55
Worst Time: 25.79
Individual Times:
1.	20.20	
2.	19.75	
3.	24.45	
4.	23.99	
5.	25.54	
6.	(25.79) 
7.	23.12	
8.	20.58	
9.	18.58	
10.	22.12	
11.	(18.55)	
12.	23.04	

Average: 20.43
Best Time: 18.55
Worst Time: 23.04
Individual Times:
8.	20.58	
9.	18.58	
10.	22.12	
11.	(18.55)	
12.	(23.04)	

kthxbai


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> Average: 22.39
> Standard Deviation: 0.63
> Best Time: 18.60
> Worst Time: 30.93
> ...



Any tips? I'm at 27-ish..


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Any tips? I'm at 27-ish..



Just try and have a decent 'posture' for your LH. The rest of my hand getting in the way was what was holding me back. Also I just realised that to be fast you actually have to move your fingers fast... I used to use index for R' but now I mostly use third finger push.
Something just clicked really 

EDIT: New PB of 5:

Average: 22.05
Standard Deviation: 1.58
Best Time: 16.14
Worst Time: 24.14
Individual Times:
1. 22.02 F2 L' F2 D B' F' D' U B F' U2 L D L' R2 D2 L D L2 F' U2 B' F' U' F2
2. 20.14 U' L' D' U2 F' U F2 D' U L2 D2 L F' R D U L' D' U2 B' F' L' R2 U L'
3. (24.14) B F R D' U B L' B' D L R2 D' L R D U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' B U2
4. (16.14) D B' D2 B R2 U' L' R' B L' R2 F R' U' B F' D R2 D U2 B L R2 B F
5. 24.00 B2 F L B' F R' F' U B' D U B F2 R' D' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L' B' F' L' R

the 16 had an accidental X-cross + PLL skip.

EDIT2:

Bloody Hell.

avg12: 
Average: 23.91
Standard Deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 19.30
Worst Time: 29.40
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1. 19.65 B' F' D2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 R' U' B2 D' B F R2 D U L' R B2 F' L2 R' F
2. (29.40) D2 R' D U2 L F' D2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 R' B' D' L2 D' U2 L' R U' F' U F2
3. 26.06 D2 B' F R' F' D U2 L' R B' F' L' R' D U2 F2 D2 F U' L' R2 B2 R D U
4. 25.78 D2 B L B D' F' D2 U B' F' L2 R B' D U' F2 L' D B' F' D2 U2 B2 F2 U'
5. 24.36 D' R F' D' B2 F L R' B F2 L2 F2 D L2 B' F' L' B D2 U2 R2 F U' R B
6. 19.91 L' B2 R' F D U' B' F' D' B D2 U B F L' R2 F2 R B L' F' U R' U L'
7. 26.66 B2 F2 L R' D2 B D R D' U2 L2 R2 D F U' L B U F' L R2 F' U' F2 L
8. 22.64 D' F' D U2 F' D' R' F' U' L2 B2 D U2 B L R2 B' F2 D U L R' B' L' F
9. 24.28 U' R2 U' L2 R' U2 F D' U' R' B' F' D L2 F U' L2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 L D' B2
10. 22.07 F R U2 F2 L R' F2 D' U' B' D R2 B' F' U F2 L R2 D' U2 R B F' R2 F'
11. 27.67 B' D L' R' D' B2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 B' F' U B' U R' B' L B2 F2 L F2 L R2
12. (19.30) D U2 F L R B' L' F2 R D L2 R' D' B F2 D2 U' B' L' B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2


last 19 was a PLL skip


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 30, 2009)

Statistics for 10-30-2009 17:39:35

Average: 2:32.49
Standard Deviation: 11.31
Best Time: 2:17.08
Worst Time: 2:51.91
Individual Times:
1.	2:48.48
2.	(2:17.08)	
3.	2:24.59	
4.	(2:51.91)	
5.	2:24.39	

5x5 w00t


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2009)

Doin' some 4x4...

current avg12: 51.72 (σ = 3.65)
(46.53), 50.88, 49.00, 47.92, 46.62, 48.68, (1:04.28), 54.86, 54.20, 52.85, 59.26, 52.97

I thought it'd be better, but I slowed down halfway through. Check out this avg5:
best avg5: 47.85 (σ = 0.97)
(46.53), (50.88), 49.00, 47.92, 46.62


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 30, 2009)

13/22 PLL's learnt. V PERM IS KILLING ME. how do you memorize it?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 30, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> 13/22 PLL's learnt. V PERM IS KILLING ME. how do you memorize it?



Which alg?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> 13/22 PLL's learnt. V PERM IS KILLING ME. how do you memorize it?



I found the V-perm pretty easy. The one I use is very different to any other algs I use so it's easy to remember.

R', U, R', U', x2, y', R', U, R', U', l, R, U', R', U, R, U.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 30, 2009)

Did some jfly 2x2

Average of 12: 3.90
1. 5.24 U R U F U2 L R B D2 U2 D R L D2 F' U R2 B2
2. (0.38) U2 B2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 F B' R' L R U2 B2 F2
3. 1.95 U' B U' L U R D2 L2 U' D U D2 B R2 L2 R L2 F D F
4. 4.00 L U2 B2 D B2 D2 B R' L2 F2 R2 U F R U L2 B L D U2
5. (6.30) D2 L D R2 U2 R2 F B F U2 B2 U' B2 F' D2 L D F2 R2 D F2 B2
6. 3.56 F' U2 R F D2 R2 B L R U2 L2 U2 D R2 D2 B L2 D2 U F B U2
7. 3.44 B2 R L U' F B R2 D2 F2 D U2 R
8. 5.48 D2 B2 L2 F2 B' F2 U2 F D2 U F R D2 L R2 L2 B2 U R D2
9. 3.47 D2 B F2 U L B L2 R2 B L2 D' B2 F L R F L2 B2 L2
10. 5.09 B R2 D L2 F L2 D' L' D L2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2
11. 4.25 R L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B U2 D L R2 U D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F B2 L'
12. 2.47 B2 D F2 U B2 F2 B2 D L2 B D2 U' L B2 F R2 L R2 F2 R U


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 30, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Did some jfly 2x2
> 
> 2. (0.38) U2 B2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 F B' *R' L R *U2 B2 F2



What's the point of that. It just stood out to me. 
Nice average.


----------



## pappas (Oct 30, 2009)

3x3 Average of 12
Statistics for 10-31-2009 08:59:01
Average: 17.59
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 14.96
Worst Time: 38.84
Individual Times:
1.	17.53	L R U' L2 R2 U2 L R' D' F' U' L2 R D2 U' L R D U R2 B R' D B' U'
2.	15.10	B2 U' L' R U L' R' D2 F U' R2 D2 F2 L R' F D U2 B' R D F' U L B
3.	(38.84)	L D' L' R2 U2 L' R B' L2 R' D' L2 U B' L' B' L' R2 U B2 F' U L2 R2 F'
4.	(14.96)	F' U2 B2 F2 D2 F' D' B F' L2 D2 R' B F L' F D2 F' L' U F2 R B F' D2
5.	17.39	L R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' D U2 B2 F2 L R D2 U B2 F' R F L2 R D2 R B F'
6.	16.80	D' R B2 U' L' R' F2 R' D L F R' B' L' R2 B2 L2 B' F2 L' R2 F' L B2 L
7.	18.52	B2 D2 L2 B F' D' F' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 U L' D2 R2 D U F D2 F2 R2 B' F
8.	16.54	L R' U B2 F' U B F L2 B' F R B' D' B' F' L R' D' U2 B' F2 U F R
9.	17.83	L R' D' L R D2 U' R2 D U B F L' R' D' B2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 D' F2 D U
10.	18.64	R' B2 D2 U' L' R F' L2 R' F U2 L' R' D2 B D2 L' R2 F2 L D' L' R F2 U2
11.	*17.91* B' F' L' D R' D' U2 B F2 L R2 D' U L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U
12.	19.62	R2 D' B2 D' U B' F' U' B' L R' D' U' R' F2 U L' R D' L2 R B2 D2 U F

All solves were non lucky except for the one highlighted. The first 5 solves add up to an average of 16.67.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 31, 2009)

Statistics for 10-30-2009 20:12:31

Average: 12.73
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 10.92
Worst Time: 17.14
Individual Times:
1.	13.09	
2.	12.17	
3.	12.92	
4.	(10.92)
5.	(17.14)	


OMG I should have got this on tape. I average around 17 so what just happened... Oh my god... Wow...


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 31, 2009)

rickcube said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Did some jfly 2x2
> ...



you didn't notice this?

2. (0.38) *(U2 B2 F2 B2)* U2 F2 U *(R2 L2)* *(F B')* *(R' L R) *U2 *(B2 F2)*


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Statistics for 10-30-2009 20:12:31
> 
> Average: 12.73
> Standard Deviation: 0.40
> ...



WHAT! YOU AVERAGE 17 YOU SAY!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah. This session average is 15.80 so far. Something clicked with F2L and I got easy LLs. Then it went down hill again. I don't understand how I got that. I really don't. Oh my god wow...


----------



## pappas (Oct 31, 2009)

333 Average of 50

Statistics for 10-31-2009 09:33:41

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.83
Standard Deviation: 3.48
Best Time: 12.95
Worst Time: 38.84
Individual Times:
1.	17.53	L R U' L2 R2 U2 L R' D' F' U' L2 R D2 U' L R D U R2 B R' D B' U'
2.	15.10	B2 U' L' R U L' R' D2 F U' R2 D2 F2 L R' F D U2 B' R D F' U L B
3.	38.84	L D' L' R2 U2 L' R B' L2 R' D' L2 U B' L' B' L' R2 U B2 F' U L2 R2 F'
4.	14.96	F' U2 B2 F2 D2 F' D' B F' L2 D2 R' B F L' F D2 F' L' U F2 R B F' D2
5.	17.39	L R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' D U2 B2 F2 L R D2 U B2 F' R F L2 R D2 R B F'
6.	16.80	D' R B2 U' L' R' F2 R' D L F R' B' L' R2 B2 L2 B' F2 L' R2 F' L B2 L
7.	18.52	B2 D2 L2 B F' D' F' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 U L' D2 R2 D U F D2 F2 R2 B' F
8.	16.54	L R' U B2 F' U B F L2 B' F R B' D' B' F' L R' D' U2 B' F2 U F R
9.	17.83	L R' D' L R D2 U' R2 D U B F L' R' D' B2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 D' F2 D U
10.	18.64	R' B2 D2 U' L' R F' L2 R' F U2 L' R' D2 B D2 L' R2 F2 L D' L' R F2 U2
11.	*17.91* B' F' L' D R' D' U2 B F2 L R2 D' U L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U
12.	19.62	R2 D' B2 D' U B' F' U' B' L R' D' U' R' F2 U L' R D' L2 R B2 D2 U F
13.	16.85	D' U B' U' F' D U F' D L2 D' R U' L' D2 L' D' U2 L D2 U F' L D2 F
14.	18.28	L' D2 B2 F' U B F2 L2 F2 L2 B' F2 D U2 B F' L2 R' U L2 D L' R' B U2
15.	17.63	R' B' F D2 F R' D2 B D U' L' D' U2 L2 D' R' U' B2 R D U' B U' B' F
16.	19.95	D2 B F U F' D2 L2 R' B F' D R2 B' F2 R2 F2 L F L' R D2 L2 B2 D U2
17.	15.91	B2 F2 U' R' D2 B2 L R2 B L' U2 B' D2 B F' R' B2 F' D2 B L' R' D U2 R2
18.	19.80	L R2 B' R B2 F2 D2 L' D L R2 D U L' R' B F L2 B' L' R D U L2 F2
19.	18.10	F' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 F R D L R U L D' U R' U R2 F L R D' L' B2 R
20.	17.28	F U' F' R B R2 B F L' B' R2 D R' D U' L2 D' U L' F' L2 D' U2 L2 R2
21.	19.31	B F' R F D' U R2 B F' L' R D' L D U' R' B F' L' R' B2 F R B2 R2
22.	19.59	F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 D B' F L2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' D U2 L2 R' B L' R2 D'
23.	17.89	F D2 U B' F' L2 R F U' F2 D' U2 L D' U F2 D' L2 R' B F' U F L D
24.	23.18	B2 D' B' D U B L R' U2 B L' R' F' D' L B2 D' R D F2 D U2 L2 R' D2
25.	15.69	R2 D F2 L' D F U2 L2 R U2 B F2 D' B F2 L F2 D' U2 R2 B F L R U2
26.	18.17	F' R2 D U' R2 U2 R' B' U B' D2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 D' U2 R' D U' R D2 R F2
27.	16.64	L D' U' F L2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 R' B F2 U' F2 U' R U B' D2 L R2 D' U' R2
28.	21.25	D' R F D2 U' B' F R' B2 L2 R D U' L B D U2 L2 R' D L' R F L' B
29.	19.24	D2 L' D2 B' D' U2 R F L2 B F2 U L2 R2 F U2 R D' L B' F D B2 L R'
30.	23.09	D2 U2 R' U L' D L D2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U R D2 B' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' F
31.	*12.95* L' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F' L2 F2 L R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B L' F' D U' L2 R2 B' D2
32.	21.06	D R F D L R2 D' R B2 F U' B' F' R D' L' B' F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' U' F2
33.	18.91	D' U' L2 B' L' R' B' D' U' R' D2 B D' L' R' D U L R2 B' L' B F2 R2 D2
34.	19.89	L' B L' D' U R2 B F2 R D2 F' U L' D' R' B' F L' B2 F D2 U R' D L
35.	19.76	U2 B R' D U2 L D2 U' L R D2 B' F2 R B' F2 R' B F2 U' L R F2 R' B'
36.	19.36	L' U' L' U B2 U B F L' R B' L2 F D B U F2 L' D' F D2 U' B' F' R2
37.	19.45	B' L' R B F' L' R' D' U2 L2 R B' F' U2 L U2 B2 F D' F L' R U' B2 F
38.	16.93	U' L2 U' L' D2 L2 R' D' F' L2 R U2 R D' U2 F U' B F R B' F L2 R' B
39.	22.22	B2 F U2 R D2 U F' U B' L' R' B F' L' R' D2 U F L2 D2 B' L U' L' R'
40.	19.06	B L2 D B' F D2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 D B' F2 L2 D L2 R D F' D U' B F U2
41.	19.45	D U' B' F' R' U L' B2 R2 D R U R B2 F' R B U' L' D' U B2 F L2 B
42.	18.64	U' F2 U2 L U2 B' L' R D U B L' B' D2 U L R2 D' U' L R D2 U' L2 U'
43.	18.64	F' U R' U2 F' L' R2 U' B2 D U2 L R B F' R2 B2 F U' R' B2 F2 D L F
44.	18.70	L2 R' D' L' D' U2 R U2 F U B' F' D2 U' L2 R B2 R2 D L' D2 L D2 L2 U2
45.	18.69	D' F2 U' L' R B' F' D R2 U2 L D2 U B F D2 U' F2 D2 U L2 R2 B F2 L
46.	16.55	D F L2 R B U' R' B F2 D B F2 R' B' D' U B2 R' B' F L' U B2 L R
47.	18.88	L' D' U L' B D U' B D U' L2 R' F' R' B' F2 D' U L R2 D U2 B' F R2
48.	19.84	B F R2 B' F2 L' R B L R' F' D' L D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B2 D' L' D2 U' R
49.	15.07	R F' D' B L R D F U2 L R' F2 D' U L' B F D U F2 D2 B2 F D U
50.	20.01	R' D2 U F L2 R F' L D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U B' F' L U B' U' L' R'

All solves non lucky except for the highlighted 17.xy. The 12.95 was non lucky.


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, Go pappas.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 31, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



What scrambler are you using? Someone needs to have a good look at their code!  :fp


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2009)

He just hacked something together when he initially programmed the sim, and is going to replace it with a 2x2 optimal scrambler as soon as he can get around to it. (But don't expect something extra-soon.)


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2009)

So.....

Average of 5: 8.85
1. 8.88 L D' L2 F' U2 F' D' R2 F' U' L B' U' R L B2 U' R2 U F B2 U2 R F' R 
2. (8.66) U' D B' R' U2 D R B2 R L2 D R B L2 R B' R' F' L F' D2 F U' L2 R 
3. 8.80 L2 B R U R2 D' F U2 R2 L' U R' B R2 D2 R' L D B2 F2 L F' R' F R 
4. 8.85 D' R' U2 B R' F L' D' B2 D B2 R L' B' L D2 U L2 D' F R B L D' L2 
5. (9.53) L' D2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' U2 R2 F' U' 

Then...

8.88, 8.66, 8.80, 8.85, 9.53, *19.63, 7.86, 8.45* made it an 8.83 average of 8.

Then the rest of the average was....



Spoiler



11.80, 10.19, 11.68, 13.29 making it 10.01 average of 12.............


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 31, 2009)

lol 10.01, BUT OMG 8.85 AVERAGE OF 5.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 31, 2009)

Gigaminx - 39:53.66

It Turns Like Crap!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha, yeah, it does. I solved mine in like 26 minutes and I doubt I'll solve it again just because it turns so badly


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 31, 2009)

3x3 F2L avg25: 9.73

10.27, 9.39, 9.08, 9.89, 11.55, 9.77, 11.21, 9.83, (6.41), 8.89, 10.21, 10.61, 7.47, 8.34, (12.30), 10.53, 11.54, 10.42, 9.95, 8.98, 9.42, 11.42, 7.76, 8.39, 8.80

I'm still not sub-15. Does that mean I have to work on my LL?


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2009)

No lol


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 31, 2009)

Best ever 3x3x3 OH times

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 5/5

Session mean: 1:22.79 (±0.00)
Session average: 1:24.09 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 7.30 (8.8%)

Best time: 1:11.60
Worst time: 1:30.08

Current average of 5: 1:24.09 (±0.00)
Best average of 5: 1:24.09 = 1:29.44, (1:30.08), 1:25.89, (1:11.60), 1:16.93


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2009)

Even more OH accomplishments:
*
Average of 5: 20.74* 
Average of 12: 22.65
1. (28.36) F' R' D' R' U' B' U' L2 U2 R2 B' F2 D' U R' U B' D L B2 F R' D' L U 
2. 23.28 F2 D B2 R' F' U2 L' B' L D' U L2 D2 F' U' L' U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 D' B2 F 
3. 23.17 L' R' B D U2 R D' U' F' D F L D' F2 L' R D R2 B2 U F2 L' D2 U2 L 
4. 22.56 B' U2 D L2 R U2 R2 B2 F' D' R' U2 L D2 B' F' U2 L2 D2 F2 D B' F2 D F 
*5. 20.96 F R L2 F D F2 R' U2 F' L2 B' R' D2 L2 D' B2 F' U' B2 D R' U2 L2 D2 U 
6. 20.05 U' L' D R2 U2 R2 B R2 L D R2 D' U2 F2 L' F' L' D2 R2 D' R' U B2 U' R2 
7. 26.33 U2 L B' L2 B R' D' L' D2 F' R B' R F' D' B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 B U 
8. (19.39) L' F B R' D2 U' L' D' U2 L' B' U2 F' U D2 F' D2 L D2 L R B R' B2 U2 
9. 21.22 U' R F' U2 L' F' U2 F' B U2 F' L' R2 F' L2 D' U2 B U D B2 F2 L F D2 *
10. 24.06 L U2 R2 U2 F' L' U2 D R2 B' U' L2 R B' R L' D2 L F U L B' R D' R 
11. 24.85 D' L' U' D2 R' L F2 U2 F' B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L D' R L' F' L F2 U' F' U' 
12. 20.01 D2 L2 R' D2 F L R D' B2 D' R' L' B' L U D2 F2 U F D' L2 R' U R' F 

20.05 was a forced OLL skip + F-perm

I really don't know how this happened...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 31, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2122

Finally sub-1!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 31, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Statistics for 10-25-2009 19:15:21
> 
> Average: 28.01
> Standard Deviation: 1.82
> ...



Statistics for 10-31-2009 20:07:13

Average: 28.01
Standard Deviation: 2.65
Best Time: 24.54
Worst Time: 35.35
Individual Times:
1.	25.30	U' L' R' U2 L' R' D2 R' U' F' L R2 D2 U L R B2 R2 F' L2 B F D2 U R
2.	28.00	U R' B' F L' R D2 U L' F L' B U L' F2 L' R2 U B2 L D' U2 F2 L2 F'
3.	(35.35)	F L' D' U' L' R' B L D B L2 R' U' B' F U2 L R B F L' R' F' D' U'
4.	31.18	D U2 R F2 D' U2 B' F2 U' L R' B D' U' R F2 D L2 B L2 U L' B L' B2
5.	(24.54)	B' F' L' B' F2 D U' B D2 L' U2 B2 L2 R F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' F U L2 R2 F
6.	24.62	R' B2 U2 F D' B2 U R' D' B' F' D2 L2 R' B' L B' F2 D U2 B2 F' U L' D'
7.	26.00	D2 U L2 R B' F' L2 R2 D' U B' F R2 B L' D L' R F2 L2 B2 F D' U' B2
8.	28.14	B' F' D L2 U' L2 R2 B' F2 U B2 F' L' D' F2 L2 D2 L R2 D' U2 L2 B2 F R'
9.	27.47	R B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F L D2 B F L2 R D' B D' U' R2 F' D' U2 B2 F2
10.	33.16	D2 R U2 F D U2 B2 F D2 U' L D U F R F L2 B2 L' D R F R' D' U
11.	25.82	D B2 D U2 B' F' R B2 F2 D' F L2 B2 D U F2 U2 L D L2 F D2 U2 B2 D
12.	30.36	B2 L F' U' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' F2 D' U2 L2 F D' R2 D2 B L' R D2 B2 D'

I am still not Sub 28


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2009)

OH single:

14.40
OLL skip, V perm.

D2 U' B2 D2 U F' D' U L' D' L2 R2 U L R' B' F' R' D F L2 D2 B2 L2 D

I honestly don't know how I did it, I think I must've scrambled wrong 
It didn't feel too fast, so it wasn't many moves and so the time isn't that impressive anyway.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2009)

:confused: What's the secret!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 31, 2009)

Average of 50

31.72, 30.20, 29.16, 28.64, 31.83, 26.33, 32.25, 27.00, 22.35, 27.57, 24.60, 24.19, 25.20, 29.96, 31.60, 34.87, 28.46, 31.92, 31.53, 47.93, 31.64, 27.52, 24.83, 25.54, 26.25, 27.74, 25.88, 28.62, 33.92, 29.36, 28.21, 37.42, 24.38, 32.66, 58.70, 27.70, 36.95, 31.60, 41.13, 33.30, 34.02, 29.37, 28.79, 26.32, 23.69, 26.39, 26.87, 26.15, 29.00, 27.92

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 50/50

Session mean: 30.18 (±0.00)
Session average: 29.75 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 6.13 (20.3%)

Best time: 22.35
Worst time: 58.70

Personal Best Average of 5
Best average of 5: 24.66 = (22.35), (27.57), 24.60, 24.19, 25.20

Personal Best average of 12
Best average of 12: 27.45 = 29.16, 28.64, 31.83, 26.33, (32.25), 27.00, (22.35), 27.57, 24.60, 24.19, 25.20, 29.96


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 31, 2009)

Holy sh*t...

Average of 5: 16.88
1. 16.50 (4,-4) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (6,5) / (6,3) / (4,-3) / (-4,2) / (-5,4) / (-3,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,6) /
2. (26.44) (1,3) / (0,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (2,2) / (4,6) / (6,-4) / (0,6) 
3. 17.74 (-2,3) / (3,2) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (1,5) / (6,6) / (1,2) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (1,0) / (-5,4) / (-3,6) / (2,-4) / (6,4) /
4. 16.40 (3,2) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (2,4) / (6,3) / (3,-2) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-4) / (-4,-3) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (6,5) /
5. (15.57) (6,2) / (-2,4) / (-1,6) / (3,3) / (-1,-4) / (6,-5) / (0,1) / (-5,6) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (2,-1) / (-3,-5) /


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Average of 12: 5.38
1. 5.28 U F U R' U2 F R 
2. 5.30 R2 U R F' U F' U R' 
3. 6.03 U2 R' U2 F' U R2 U' F2 U' 
4. (2.86) R F2 R' U F2 R' F R U' 
5. (7.27) R2 F' U2 F2 R F' R F2 U 
6. 5.53 U F U F2 R2 F' U R2 F' U' 
7. 6.09+ F' R F' R2 U2 F' R U R2 U' 
8. 4.30 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R2 
9. 5.65 F2 R2 F' U' F' U2 R2 
10. 6.31 U F' R' F R' F2 R U 
11. 5.11 F U' F R' F' U F U' R2 
12. 4.19 R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 F' 

4th day with CLL!
i luv 222


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 31, 2009)

started computer 3x3 (hi-games.net) a couple days ago ...

PB avg 5 - 23.16
22.13 22.86 24.50 (25.56) (21.48)

PB avg 12 - 24.07
26.31 22.13 22.86 24.50 25.56 (21.48) (31.57) 24.68 24.29 24.88 22.27 23.19


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2009)

4x4x4 avg: 48.87

Cube: Mini QJ

Lubed?: No


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 31, 2009)

Avg. of 12: 25.95


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 1, 2009)

beast 3x3 single and average of 12 

11.12, (14.04), 12.88, 12.95, 10.70, 13.62, 12.51, 12.60, (7.61), 13.09, 12.55, 12.96= 12.55 avg12

the 7.61 LL was an ELL case I knew


----------



## Anthony (Nov 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Even more OH accomplishments:
> *
> Average of 5: 20.74*
> *5. 20.96 F R L2 F D F2 R' U2 F' L2 B' R' D2 L2 D' B2 F' U' B2 D R' U2 L2 D2 U
> ...





Sa967St said:


> beast 3x3 single and average of 12
> 
> 11.12, (14.04), 12.88, 12.95, 10.70, 13.62, 12.51, 12.60, (7.61), 13.09, 12.55, 12.96= 12.55 avg12
> 
> the 7.61 LL was an ELL case I knew



Dayum!


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 1, 2009)

2:48.75 5x5 single
I see more coming.


----------



## pappas (Nov 1, 2009)

13.98 single on 3x3 non-lucky! Fast f2l 6 move T (oll) and CW A perm. Not a PB though. I'm really unconsistent av of 5 24,17,17,13,22......


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 1, 2009)

Avg of 12: 8.08...doing last layer only. Pretty slow. Tips?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 1, 2009)

AndreaBananas said:


> Avg of 12: 8.08...doing last layer only. Pretty slow. Tips?



ZBLL. 
Just kidding.

Breandan Vallance uses different algorithms when the case is turned differently, so there's no AUF.

Example: On one of his PLL video, he does a Left hand T perm and a Right hand T perm.


----------



## Weston (Nov 1, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Avg of 12: 8.08...doing last layer only. Pretty slow. Tips?
> ...




zomg you should do that with ZBLL.
only about 4X more algs.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 1, 2009)

Eh, double-you-tee-eff?

(10.48), (16.93), 14.04, 15.02, 12.46 = 13.84

Lost the scrambles... Full of lucky cases. Square-1, by the way.


----------



## Kidstardust (Nov 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Eh, double-you-tee-eff?
> 
> (10.48), (16.93), 14.04, 15.02, 12.46 = 13.84
> 
> Lost the scrambles... Full of lucky cases. Square-1, by the way.



Oh it will be hard to win at Nationals!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> So.....
> 
> Average of 5: 8.85
> 1. 8.88
> ...



5th solve fail! Lol. Too bad you didn't do that in NZ. Can't wait till Melbourne comp. All the expectation.
SD for average? Lol


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 1, 2009)

2x2 Avg100: 4.41

4.63, 3.39, 6.15, 3.40, 4.33, 5.31, 4.44, 3.66, 5.49, 3.56, 4.74, 4.47, 3.35, 4.22, 5.50, 5.08, 3.69, 3.15, 4.07, 4.40, 5.93, 4.44, 5.77, 2.91, 2.93, 3.38, 5.91, 3.85, 4.03, 2.94, 3.21, 3.04, 3.22, 3.06, 5.70, 3.98, 6.16, 4.46, 4.43, 6.15, 5.42, 4.37, 5.53, 4.58, 4.15, 4.93, 4.80, 4.36, 3.85, 3.54, 6.46, 5.24, (10.95), 4.13, 2.79, 4.45, 5.19, 4.14, 4.91, 4.68, 2.58, 5.19, 4.36, 4.55, 4.05, 3.83, 5.48, 6.25, 4.57, 5.48, 4.69, 4.08, 4.52, 4.10, 2.80, 3.63, 3.73, (1.78), 3.97, 3.71, 7.11, 3.87, 5.03, 3.79, 4.86, 5.83, 4.53, 3.24, 4.84, 2.58, 2.77, 2.79, 4.75, 4.36, 5.20, 3.96, 3.51, 8.34, 4.61, 4.68

78. (1.78) F' U R' U' R' F U R' U

Average of 5: 2.94
1. 3.24 R2 F R' F R' F2 U F' U' 
2. (4.84) U2 F' R' U R U F' U R2 
3. (2.58) U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 F R' U' 
4. 2.77 U F U2 R2 U' F' R U F' U 
5. 2.79 R2 U' R' U' F U' F R2 F2

Average of 12: 3.54
1. (2.91) R2 U2 R' U F' R 
2. 2.93 F2 R2 F' U F' U F2 U' R U2 
3. 3.38 U R' F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 
4. (5.91) U F' U' R U' R F' R' U2 R' 
5. 3.85 R' U R U' F R2 F' U 
6. 4.03 R2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 F2 R' 
7. 2.94 R U' F R' U R2 U F 
8. 3.21 R2 U R2 U R F2 R' U R 
9. 3.04 U2 R U R' U2 F2 U' R U' 
10. 3.22 F' U' R U2 F' R2 F' R F' 
11. 3.06 F' U' F R' F' R F' U2 F2 
12. 5.70 U' F U2 F U F2 R' U' R'


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 1, 2009)

RA12 15.78

Statistics for 11-02-2009 04:43:12

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.95
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 13.38
Worst Time: 20.24
Individual Times:
1.	13.86	L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' R' U2 B L R F2 U' L R' U2
2.	16.60	B' F2 L' B R D' B' D2 B F2 L' B F D2 F U2 F' D' B F2 L2 D2 L' R D
3.	16.77	F2 L R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F D U B' F' D L2 R' B' D' F' D2 U' F U F L2
4.	13.38	L' B2 F2 R' B D2 B D U' F U R2 F' L U B2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 F
5.	17.14	B U L' D U' F2 D2 R2 D' F R2 D2 L R' B L' R2 B2 D2 L' R D' U2 L' F
6.	17.81	B F2 L R D2 B F2 L F R' F2 L R U F' U2 B D L' R D' B2 F D2 U2
7.	15.43	R B2 F2 U' L B D U2 F D' L' R B2 F' L2 D U2 B F2 L2 R' F2 R2 B D
8.	16.18	R' B F2 D' U F2 D' U' B' D' U' B' R' B F2 U R' D2 F D2 B2 F D2 U R2
9.	14.42	D' B' L' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' B' D' B' D R' B2 U F L2 U' B R
10.	14.77	D2 U' R2 B F2 U2 B R' B F D2 U' R D2 L B D' B L R D R D B F
11.	14.85	B' F L' R B2 F' D B L2 F D' R' U' F' U B F D' U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U
12.	20.24	R2 U2 B2 U L2 R F' D' U2 B2 F' L2 R2 B F L R' D U2 B' F L U' L U


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 1, 2009)

L R D R U L' R' U2 L2 B L B' F L' R2 D' B D2 U' R2 D F2 L' R B' (cross on top)

10.91- no skips. Look at that x-cross!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> L R D R U L' R' U2 L2 B L B' F L' R2 D' B D2 U' R2 D F2 L' R B' (white on top, green on front)
> 
> 10.91- no skips. Look at that x-cross!



Very nice. I got 11.13  You should mention "cross on U" rather than "white on top, green on front", not everyone solves white cross you know...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 1, 2009)

Really nice for me, 2x2 average of 12
3.28, 2.64, 4.22, 3.21, 5.04, 4.61, 2.63, 1.65, 3.42, 2.18, 1.08, 2.99 = 3.08
The 1.08 was just a sune but the first R was already done 
possibly a pb but i think ive gotten 1 sub-3 av of 12 but it may have just been low-3


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > L R D R U L' R' U2 L2 B L B' F L' R2 D' B D2 U' R2 D F2 L' R B' (white on top, green on front)
> ...



Right, fixed.



Edmund said:


> Really nice for me



Really nice _period*.*_


----------



## keith_emerson (Nov 2, 2009)

First 4x4x4 timed solves (not really an accomplishment)

5:06.03, 4:57.64, 4:05.46, 4:46.88, 3:50.17

session avg: 4:36.66 (σ = 22.50)


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2009)

Average of 12: 2.89
1. 2.69 F R2 F' R' F2 R' F R2 F' 
2. 2.37 R F U R' U R' F2 
3. 2.59 F' U' R2 F R U R2 
4. 2.62 U' R2 U R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U' 
5. 2.46 F2 U2 R' U F' U2 R' 
6. 3.39 R2 F U F' R U' R' F2 
7. (4.42) F2 R U' R' U2 R U' F R' 
8. (2.22) U F2 R U F U2 F R U 
9. 4.00 F U2 R' F U R' U' R U2 
10. 3.05 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U R' 
11. 3.38 R' U F2 U' R' F U2 F 
12. 2.35 F' R2 F' U R F' U2 R2

No PB, but tps was literally insane. Almost Prowresslerspeed on some.
EDIT: These were ALL with CLL btw  noegftw!

EDIT2: 3.51 avg 100 with pure CLL, I need to practice...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

FULL PLL! nuf said.


----------



## pappas (Nov 2, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> FULL PLL! nuf said.



I still dont know full pll.

3x3
Statistics for 11-02-2009 16:44:57

Average: 17.40
Standard Deviation: 2.77
Best Time: 13.23
Worst Time: 27.35
Individual Times:
1.	18.02	B2 F' D U L' F' D2 B2 F D' U' B' F L2 D B' L R2 U' L' R2 F2 L U2 R2
2.	20.45	L R2 D U L2 R B' F' D2 L2 U R2 F' R D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 B2 F D' L R'
3.	13.74	L' R2 F' U L' R U2 B F2 R' B F2 L2 D' F2 D' F' R2 F' L B' F2 L' R U'
4.	(27.35)	R B2 F' L R D U2 B F L D2 U' L2 B' D U2 B F R' U2 R B2 D B' D
5.	(13.23)	D2 F' D' L2 R' D U2 F2 R D' L2 R F' L' R B F' D U2 B' F' L' D B F

All solves non-lucky. Not the best average but the singles are really good for me.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 2, 2009)

first sub 1 with k4, 59.95.

LL was double layer sune + R perm. sweet :3


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > FULL PLL! nuf said.
> ...


But you pwn me in time. Your PLL is probably faster than mine. I take about 5 seconds for PLL (at the most) 2 at the least due to recognition.

Edit: 

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.663
worst time: 31.748

current mean of 3: 29.056 (σ = 0.58)
best mean of 3: 25.206 (σ = 1.87)

current avg5: 27.768 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 26.871 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 27.927 (σ = 1.86)
best avg12: 27.927 (σ = 1.86)

session avg: 27.927 (σ = 1.86)
session mean: 27.807


----------



## Zava (Nov 2, 2009)

7.53 pllskip, woot ^^


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 2, 2009)

started trying COMPUTER 3x3 a few days ago (hi games)

PB avg of 5 - 20.71
21.31 (19.15) (24.01) 20.49 20.32

also a new lucky PB - 17.53


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

Pyraminx a12: 9.41

PB!


----------



## pappas (Nov 3, 2009)

34.44 on Square 1 single PB.
7:55 single 7x7
14.87 non-lucky 3x3


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 3, 2009)

23.36 Average of 5 after a month of no practice. I see sub-20 soon.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 3, 2009)

some hi-games PBs

2x2 1.45
6x6 4:07.32
7x7 6:33.85

aanddd tessellate 2 min speed run: 27 600 points (4th place )


----------



## Anthony (Nov 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> No PB, but tps was literally insane. Almost Prowresslerspeed on some.



Prowresslerspeed?! That's a pretty big declaration! :O
If you don't get at least sub 5 at your upcoming comp, I'll get him to body-slam you.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 3, 2009)

Body-Slam him!? That's a pretty big declaration!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

FINISHED MY FIRST A100.

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.746
worst time: 51.545

current mean of 3: 28.025 (σ = 2.24)
best mean of 3: 19.845 (σ = 2.44)

current avg5: 26.089 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 22.146 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 28.612 (σ = 3.07)
best avg12: 26.010 (σ = 3.26)

current avg100: 28.430 (σ = 4.39)
best avg100: 28.430 (σ = 4.39)

session avg: 28.430 (σ = 4.39)
session mean: 28.534

times (reset):
26.479, 32.274, 26.352, 34.459, 21.401, 29.687, 33.304, 26.680, 23.808, 27.920, 26.615, 39.221, 35.729, 33.328, 36.473, 27.848, 27.361, 24.808, 25.201, 39.930, 25.520, 31.042, 27.073, 32.640, 30.680, 25.664, 32.288, 26.744, 34.471, 28.572, 24.786, 23.899, 31.953, 26.493, 33.684, 28.254, 25.926, 35.155, 20.905, 29.547, 28.692, 30.386, 25.878, 27.829, 27.285, 28.615, 29.687, 30.841, 22.000, 27.296, 28.132, 29.235, 28.120+, 26.456, 29.007, 26.488, 29.935, 17.161, 26.992, 26.392, 51.545+, 26.448, 27.456, 24.511, 30.056, 29.143, 23.391, 26.766, 26.273, 31.296, 40.561+, 22.992, 28.816, 27.641, 30.448, 34.990, 28.651, 28.840, 23.520, 30.943, 28.723, 27.836, 25.148, 16.569, 22.424, 20.543, 33.232, 23.472, 31.210, 27.726, 31.726, 25.607, 26.232, 34.430, 38.694, 15.746, 25.111, 27.686, 30.919, 25.471

Had *5* pll skips, though my best time with a pll skip was 25.xy. Had an OLL skip, but was my worst time due to a pop where I couldn't find the pieces.


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2009)

6.21 

F B U2 D F' D F2 R' L' F' U R' F2 D' L2 F' L' R2 B2 U D R' L' B2 F'

x' y' L R2 D2
R' U' R2 U2 R' d R' U' R
d R' U' R2 U R2 U' R

U2 F R U R' U' F'
y x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R - Locked up a bit, could have been sub 6 

36 moves /6.21 = 5.79 tps lol


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Finally learnt a 2x2 BLD method.

Now i just need to stop getting DNF's. Looking at around 3min if i can finally complete one. Been very close a few solves.

Recently got a few 24.xx 3x3 solves. Getting more consistent.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

Pyra a5 8.905. Soon to be uploaded to Youtube. I'll catch you Feliks. One day...


----------



## pappas (Nov 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Pyra a5 8.905. Soon to be uploaded to Youtube. I'll catch you Feliks. One day...



You might catch him in pyra soon. I think feliks is around 7-8 sec????


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Finally learnt a 2x2 BLD method.
> 
> Now i just need to stop getting DNF's. Looking at around 3min if i can finally complete one. Been very close a few solves.



Success!! 
3:05.98 from the first scramble in the weekly comp.
Im very happy indeed.

Also did a sub 5 2x2 solve. Was very lucky mind you.


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2009)

Ya 7.08 is my pb a12 

Pyra ^^^


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Pyra a5 8.905. Soon to be uploaded to Youtube. I'll catch you Feliks. One day...
> ...



My best a12 is 9.41 though. This had 2 easyish scrambles, and 1 LL skip. I think my normal Pyra average is about 10.5. I use face first though, as I can't find pieces fast enough when using Oka.


----------



## pappas (Nov 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ya 7.08 is my pb a12
> 
> Pyra ^^^



When I read that I sat there for 5 seconds amazed and then I saw it was for pyra not 3x3.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Ya 7.08 is my pb a12
> ...



His record a12 = single OWR? lol. I already knew he was talking about pyra though. Nick, what do you average now. You said you improved heaps.


----------



## Overtime (Nov 3, 2009)

ive solved at least 6+ solves under a minute after 6+ shots that i remember


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2009)

Today I solved the 4x4x4 intuitively.


----------



## Zava (Nov 3, 2009)

Zava said:


> 7.53 pllskip, woot ^^



oh I forgot, it went like this:
(7.53 pllskip)
8.81 (fullstep, with COLL)
10.03 (full)
(16.xx shakin')
11.68 (full, normal)

a counting 8 and no sub10 avg?  10.17
thanks _őrmester_ Breandan for the cube!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 3, 2009)

My best average ever

Number of solves: 12/12

Session mean: 26.41 (±0.00)
Session average: 26.15 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 3.58 (13.6%)

Best time: 21.40
Worst time: 33.97

Current average of 5: 27.15 (+0.16)
Best average of 5: 23.77 = 23.95, (28.30), (21.40), 22.73, 24.62
Worst average of 5: 27.15 = 29.71, 24.22, (22.54), 27.53, (33.97)

Current average of 12: 26.15 (±0.00)
Best average of 12: 26.15 = 28.68, 23.95, 28.30, (21.40), 22.73, 24.62, 29.23, 29.71, 24.22, 22.54, 27.53, (33.97)
Worst average of 12: 26.15 = 28.68, 23.95, 28.30, (21.40), 22.73, 24.62, 29.23, 29.71, 24.22, 22.54, 27.53, (33.97)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 3, 2009)

Magic 0.96 

EDIT:

Rubik's Magic:

(0.97), 1.02, 1.00, (1.58), 0.97 = *0.997*

First sub-1 average!!

Also got 0.94 single on camera and 0.93 after that


----------



## Zubon (Nov 3, 2009)

Not that it's anything special, I decided to time myself today (as I rarely do) and my first solve gave me a 23.57 full step PB. Having black stickers instead of yellow on the last layer really helps my F2L recognition.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 3, 2009)

AVG of 5= 26.69 s 26.61 s 32.07 s 20.03 s 21.40 s 35.06 s

PB= 20.03 s


----------



## Shortey (Nov 3, 2009)

3x3:

Single Non-Lucky: 10.82 = U R B2 F2 L2 R F2 L R D' B' F2 D L' R' D' L' R' B U F' D' U L' R'

Average of 5: 13.98 = 13.40, (10.82), 13.73, 14.82, (15.64)

Average of 12: 15.26 = 13.98, 15.65, 14.07, 17.73, 16.61, (18.60), 16.02, 15.59, 16.19, 13.40, (10.82), 13.73

All PB's.

Beat you guitardude. =D

*HUGE EDIT!*

OH MY GOD! SUB-15 AVG12!

14.76. Last week that would be a pb a5. OMG!


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 3, 2009)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Tue Nov 03 17:43:44 GMT 2009 -----

Average: 18.47

Fastest Time: 15.58
Slowest Time: 19.88
Standard Deviation: 00.67

Individual Times:
1) 18.26 L2 D' L F' L' R B U F' U R2 L U' D L' B L' D' L R' F2 D' F2 U2 R2
2) 18.02 B2 D B U L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R F2 L R2 B L2 U' D' L2 R2 D' B R2 D L U
3) 18.83 L R2 F D R' F' B2 L' U2 R U R B R2 D' R' B2 F' D' R2 D F' L' F2 U2
4) 19.17 U2 R2 U' B L2 R2 D2 L F U' R' D B L' U' B2 U' D B' F2 R' L2 U B' F'
5) (19.88) D2 F' R' U F L B' D U B' D F B2 R2 L' U' F' D F' D' U' R D' L2 D2
6) 18.48 B U2 L B' L R' D' U' B' D B2 F L' F2 U2 F B' R B2 L R' D L' U B2
7) 19.75 D2 B' F D' F U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 U L' F B D R D' L R2 B' L2 B2
8) 17.70 D R' F2 D2 F R L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 R B' D R' L B' D2 R2 U F D L B
9) (15.58) F D' L F D' R B' L R B2 F R L2 D R' D R D L' F2 R' B F2 L2 R'
10) 17.50 R D2 R' F2 U B2 L2 R' F' L D B' L' F2 L2 U2 B D2 F B L' B2 D L' D'
11) 18.55 L' U2 R L' B L' R' B2 F2 R2 D' F' D' L2 D B' U' D R' L2 D2 U F2 R' D
12) 18.44 D U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R' B2 F' D2 L2 R' F' U2 R' F' R B' R2 F2 R' L' F2 B'

Another Sub-19 Average of 12, but more importantly, the first average of 12 without a single solve over 20 =)


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 3, 2009)

Another epic average of 100:

13.22, 11.12, 12.74, 12.55, 11.36, 13.06, 10.77, 12.58, 13.28, 12.02, 13.04, 11.55, 11.70, 12.91, 12.69, 12.99, 13.75, 14.10, 11.51, 14.27, 14.31, 16.50, 12.88, 12.67, 13.97, 12.02, 10.22, 14.98, 13.01, 12.62, 13.62, 14.50, 16.53, 15.71, 10.21, 15.19, 15.41, 12.15, 13.75, 13.78, 12.70, 13.88, 15.80, 11.94, 14.11, 13.01, 13.74, 12.91, 14.45, 13.45, 14.48, 14.34, 12.83, 15.31, 13.62, 10.65, 15.19, 13.90, 12.67, 13.11, 12.54, 14.24, 13.40, 13.24, 14.00, 14.52+, 12.55, 13.33, 12.80, 12.05, 12.35, 13.22, 12.48, 10.22, 14.18, 10.48, 11.86, 11.94, 11.19, 13.97, 14.96, 18.63, 15.19, 15.73, 13.84, 20.08, 14.12, 12.61, 12.95, 11.70, 14.74, 15.30, 13.14, 13.06, 13.94, 13.65, 13.33, 16.05, 11.14, 12.96

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.21
worst time: 20.08
current avg5: 13.31 (σ = 0.28)
*best avg5: 11.43 (σ = 0.67)*
current avg12: 13.48 (σ = 0.96)
*best avg12: 12.17 (σ = 0.83)
current avg100: 13.35 (σ = 1.47)*

20.08 was a good solve with a pop 
Started off with 12.4x avg of 12 and next solve made it 12.17 which was omg tied with my PB and with no skips! And I maintained sub-13 average till about 30+ solves and started locking up badly but still having decent solves nevertheless..until I reached about 70 solves and I felt the Cube God possessing me again and did ANOTHER 12.17 avg of 12?? with an 11.43 avg of 5?? I think there're no skips..couldn't quite remember. Both 12.17 avg of 12 had 0.83 SD 
After that locked up badly again and had many bad solves but still PB average of 100 by 0.16 
Could've been better without that counting 18 though

had 3 PLL skips but no sub-10 

Yea I talk too much.


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2009)

B2 F' L2 R2 D U L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B D2 U L' R' D' U2 F' U2 F'

16.61 NL OH single


----------



## Muesli (Nov 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> B2 F' L2 R2 D U L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B D2 U L' R' D' U2 F' U2 F'
> 
> 16.61 NL OH single



Using the cube that almost killed me when it popped I suppose 

That thing is loose!


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > B2 F' L2 R2 D U L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B D2 U L' R' D' U2 F' U2 F'
> ...



Sure you aren't thinking of Jude's?
Mine isn't that loose, but still manages to pop.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


Could have been. Type AI I think. It had scraggy C4U stickers I think.

Still a bloody quick time though. Congrats.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> B2 F' L2 R2 D U L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B D2 U L' R' D' U2 F' U2 F'
> 
> 16.61 NL OH single



I got a PB NL OH single today too. xD

17.07. It's such an easy solve though, but I did do COLL at least.

Scramble:B R' F R' F R L2 D L D F' R' U2 R F L' B' U L2 U D' L2 U2 D L

Cross: x' L' U' R U2 L2 x y U' L2
1: U2 R' U R 
2: L' U' L U' L' U' L
3: U y' R' U' R
4: L' U L
COLL: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
PLL: [U perm] U


----------



## Burwell423 (Nov 4, 2009)

Beating my Lucky solve record with a non-lucky, now that feels good. just aiming for that minute mark now.


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 4, 2009)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Nov 04 13:42:09 GMT 2009 -----

Average: 18.10

Fastest Time: 14.41
Slowest Time: 23.53
Standard Deviation: 02.13

Individual Times:
1) 19.61 D' R' B L2 D R2 F2 U D2 F U2 F B D2 L2 U' L' R D F D' B' U2 L B2
2) 17.62  D F R' D2 R2 L' D B' U L2 U2 D' R' U L F2 U2 B F2 R B' F' R2 D' B2
3) 14.47 L2 R2 F L' R' F2 B R' L' U' L D2 R U2 R' F D R' B R2 U2 B' U B' L
4) 18.38 R2 D L' U2 F2 D2 F' R' B2 U' F' B' U' D' F R' B U F2 R' D F D U2 F
5) 16.44 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L U B F D' L' U' R2 D2 F' B' D2 F2 R' F2
6) 16.24 B' F2 U' R2 F2 B' D2 U F L D2 U2 R' L' B R' U R' B2 L' U2 L2 R' D' B
7) 17.06 R' U B' U' B2 R2 U' F' B2 U2 F2 L F B' R' F R2 U F2 D2 L' D F2 D2 B
8) 19.67 F U2 D2 B2 D' L B' U L R2 B2 U2 R' F U' F' L2 R' U2 D' F' L' U2 F2 R2
9) 21.42 U D' L2 B' D F2 D' U B' R' U' L R2 F2 R' F' U2 L' F' R F2 U2 B2 U' B2
10) (23.53) D2 R2 L2 U2 B' D L' F' B R' D2 R2 B L2 D2 F' U' F2 L U2 F2 L F2 D' F2
11) (14.41) L2 F' U2 B2 D' R L' B L' U2 F2 R' B D' L' D2 B2 F U D' B' R D R L'
12) 20.14 B' F R2 L2 U' L U B2 F' L R' D' B R' F2 D' L U2 D' R2 B U R U2 F'

My new best average of 12 =)


----------



## Owen (Nov 4, 2009)

My first OH solve! And a PB of 51 seconds!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2009)

I just did five 4x4 solves in a row without OLL parity. On purpose


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 4, 2009)

Average of 5 with different methods: (I need to lube my cube)

Beginner (cross, first layer, middle layer, corner orientation, corner permutation, edge orientation, edge permutation) = 40.08 

44.95 (POP)
35.97 (POP)
40.16
38.72
41.36

Fridrich (cross, F2L, 4 look last layer) = 44.27

39.94
40.44
45.19
47.19
58.34

CF (corners, edges) = 46.81

43.89
45.53
49.44
45.47
58.11

Petrus (3 look last layer) = 47.67

40.06
42.80
45.84
36.03
59.64 (POP)

Roux (Matt's Block) = 28.36

21.14 (CMLL skip, L&R skip, M skip)
33.64
26.20
28.97
29.92


----------



## Zava (Nov 4, 2009)

4.25 4.88 5.00 4.00 3.05 5.19 5.00 4.08 4.97 5.30 3.16 3.81 = 4.43
fisrt try with "cll" on 2x2. 
(I know most of COLL, but a lots of algs are crap for 2x2)


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 4, 2009)

First sub-3 5x5 solve, 2:55 =))


----------



## (R) (Nov 4, 2009)

first sub 40 3x3 solve 36.44 Yeah... Im a noob...


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 4, 2009)

Sort-of accomplishment: I got like my whole grade to learn to solve the cube

real accomplishment: sub 4 5x5 average I dont have the Individual times but I set a new pb in that average and it was 3:23.x7


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 5, 2009)

Last night.

Average of 12: 23.76
1. 22.60 U2 L' B U R B2 U B L U2 B U F' R L U' L' F L R2 F B D F D' 
2. 23.39 L D2 U2 L' F2 B' L2 F' R D U2 L D' F D F' R D B' U F2 R' D' B R2 
3. (21.31) R D' R' L B' F D2 F R' U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' L F B2 U2 B' D2 B2 F2 
4. 22.19 B L2 U D F' U R2 B R2 U' L2 R2 F' R D' F L B' D' F B2 U' D2 B R 
5. 25.79 D2 U' L F' L2 U' L' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 F R2 L' B U L' R B' F U R 
6. 24.85 R2 F2 U B2 D' R F2 U2 L F' D B' R' U' B L D' L' U2 R' B2 U2 R B L' 
7. 24.97 L2 U' L D B R2 D B' U2 F' D' R F' R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 F2 D F' 
8. (28.49) U' R2 U2 F2 R' L2 D' F2 L B' R2 U' B2 R2 D B' D2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 L2 U' 
9. 25.58 L2 B' R2 B R2 L' D L' R2 F2 U' D L' D' U' R U' F2 U L U' D2 R' L2 U' 
10. 22.02 U R' B R2 U2 B U F' L2 B' R U' R' B' L2 D' R D2 F2 L' U' F U' B D2 
11. 23.10 F2 B2 U' L F' R' D2 U L2 F' R2 U' R' F' L' R2 B2 U' F2 B D2 F' L' R F 
12. 23.08 B' D2 B F2 U' L F R F' U2 D L' F2 R2 L U' D2 L2 B F2 U B2 D2 B2 F'

Today.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2009)

almost sub 1:50 5x5 on hi-games
if only I didn't screw up the 3x3x3 part :/

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1550


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2009)

FINALLY got sub1 2bar in front PBL.

.96 R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2

a few days ago I was lucky to get sub 1.5 with my old alg.


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 5, 2009)

3 cubes in a row: 36.xx


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 5, 2009)

Average of 12: 1:13.22

1:15.02, (1:31.51), 1:10.03, 1:07.28, 1:07.18, 1:17.13, 1:13.75, 1:12.30, 1:16.79, (1:02.17), 1:16.07, 1:16.67

i messed up the end


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 5, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Average of 12: 1:13.22
> 
> 1:15.02, (1:31.51), 1:10.03, 1:07.28, 1:07.18, 1:17.13, 1:13.75, 1:12.30, 1:16.79, (1:02.17), 1:16.07, 1:16.67
> 
> i messed up the end



Is this 5x5?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2009)

Gigaminx - 50:16.03

26 minutes faster than last time.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 5, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 1:13.22
> ...



ya. sub-per single LOL


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Average of 12: 1:13.22
> 
> 1:15.02, (1:31.51), 1:10.03, 1:07.28, 1:07.18, 1:17.13, 1:13.75, 1:12.30, 1:16.79, *(1:02.17)*, 1:16.07, 1:16.67
> 
> i messed up the end



Nevertheless... UWR single + average?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 5, 2009)

Magic:
0.96, (1.00), (0.93), 0.97, 0.96 = 0.96


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

5x5: 1:42.87, 1:43.37, (1:56.76), 1:53.81, 1:46.66, (1:41.21), 1:51.84, 1:47.48, 1:51.11, 1:44.08, 1:50.74, 1:42.74 = 1:47.47

I think I'm pretty much sub-1:50 now. Must avoid 1000th post.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 5, 2009)

All this practice week before comp seems to be helpin: Sub-24 avg 12, 3 sub-20 (2 non-lucky) 

*stats: *
number of times: 50/50
best time: 19.45
worst time: 34.49
avg5: 23.76 (σ = 1.67) -- 22.76, 22.40, 26.11, (27.53), (19.74)
avg12: 23.94 (σ = 1.92) -- 23.66, (19.45), 23.08, 25.56, 26.18, 25.22, 24.68, 22.76, 22.40, 26.11, (27.53), 19.74
session avg: 26.17 (σ = 3.39)
session mean: 26.20

*Times:* (sub-20's green, sup-30's red - really need to stop screwin up so much )
21.41, 32.18, 25.35, 23.99, 29.94, 29.99, 32.64, 23.66, *19.45*, 23.08, 25.56, 26.18, 25.22, 24.68, 22.76, 22.40, 26.11, 27.53, *19.74*, 34.49, *19.96*, 25.94, 28.03, 24.38, 25.21, 25.87, 25.29, 22.03, 31.48, 27.87, 27.78, 24.28, 24.71, 22.71, 25.52, 34.28, 23.50, 30.40, 27.59, 24.31, 22.52, 26.71, 30.44, 27.68, 28.80, 26.98, 33.66, 23.35, 24.18, 28.30

Scrambles


Spoiler



U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U L D B' D' L2 U L2 B2 U' L' U' 
B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' U' F' D' L2 U' R' F D2 L U' 
F2 U' B2 D U R2 U2 F2 R2 F L' U2 L' B' U2 L2 B R' D U2 
R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D B2 U2 L2 R' D B D U' B L F L2 D2 U 
D' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' L R2 F' U R2 F R B' R D R' U' 
F2 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D F' L' F L2 U' F' D U2 R' D' R' 
L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R F2 U2 B' D2 F R U' F L D' 
U B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L B U2 L F' U' L2 B2 L F' R 
D' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R' F2 R F R U' F2 R' D R U 
U' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U F' D F' R' B' F R' B L B U' 
L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L R B F' L' B2 U L2 B2 R U 
U B2 L2 D U R2 F2 D B' F' D' L2 R' U R' B2 R D' 
B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F D' B2 L' U F2 R F R' U2 B 
D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' L D2 B2 D2 B F2 R D F R' 
R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 B F2 U F' R U2 B' F L F2 R' U' 
F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 R D L2 F D2 U B' U L2 U' 
L2 B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 U F2 D B L D2 B2 F D B D2 F' U' R U' 
R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 R B' U2 R2 B L B' U' B R2 
D F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' U' B D2 L2 R' B L2 U' 
U L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F R' B' L U L2 B2 D' U2 B' R' 
L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 B' L F' R2 B' D' R D2 L U' L2 
F2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L U' F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B' R2 D' 
F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U R' D2 F' D2 U' L2 D L' F D2 R' U' 
F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' L U' L' D2 F' D' F' L D U2 L' 
R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U L F2 R2 D U' R B F' U2 F' R' 
L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D B U' B U' L' U' L2 B' D2 L U' 
D U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F R2 U R2 U2 F' U' L2 F' U' 
B2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R U' L D' F' U' L F' 
D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B' L' U' F2 D' L D' L R' B' R2 U' 
D2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 R' B' D2 U F U' L' U2 R' D' R U' 
R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F' L B2 R B2 U' R F' D' L' F' U2 
U2 B2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 F R' B F R2 D B2 L2 B F U2 
F2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U L' R D' R2 U' F' U2 L' B R 
B2 D2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' U R B L2 U2 B R2 D' L' F' L' U' 
L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D F L' R2 U2 L2 R U2 F' D2 B' R2 
D2 U R2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B' F D L2 U2 B D2 B L2 R F2 
D' F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U' R' U' L' D' R U' F' U' R2 D F' U' 
D' F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U F' R' B D B U B' F' L D2 U' 
U2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 U F' U' R' D' R F D2 B2 L F U' 
L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' D F D' R' U2 F' L2 U B2 U' 
U F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B F L' D' F' U' B' R D' B2 U2 
D2 L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U F R' F2 D' U B' R' U L F' D2 
L2 D' L2 R2 D' U R2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 L R F' D F2 L' B2 F' 
B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D R D' U L' B D F R' B D U2 
L2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 D' U R' B U' B2 F2 R B2 R F' D U2 
L2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B L D L' F D' L D2 L F2 R' 
U B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F' R' B D' U2 R' F U B' R B U' 
B2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F' D' U2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R D U 
U2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' L' U' B2 R2 B2 D' B' L F' D 
U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' B' L2 R D F' U L2 D R' B2 R'


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 5, 2009)

23,68 avg of 12 and 21,70 avg of 5. Nice for me! New PB =)


----------



## Ewks (Nov 5, 2009)

Pyraminx
Average of 5: 6.56 
(4.12), 7.01, 8.01, (10.15), 4.67

Average of 12: 7.71
7.31, 4.79, (10.07), 8.08, 7.04, 9.59, 9.85, 8.28, 7.11, (4.12), 7.01, 8.01

Average of 100: 8.90


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Average of 12: 1:13.22
> 
> 1:15.02, (1:31.51), 1:10.03, 1:07.28, 1:07.18, 1:17.13, 1:13.75, 1:12.30, 1:16.79, (1:02.17), 1:16.07, 1:16.67



what

that's not possible :O


----------



## Shortey (Nov 5, 2009)

Guess the puzzle...

.83 single
.88 avg5
.93 avg12


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 5, 2009)

Roux average of 12 - 19.92

Only using Roux for awhile now cause I'm bored.
Expect to see a new Roux pb avg soon.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2009)

Morten said:


> Guess the puzzle...
> 
> .83 single
> .88 avg5
> .93 avg12



7x7x7?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Roux average of 12 - 19.92
> 
> Only using Roux for awhile now cause I'm bored.
> Expect to see a new Roux pb avg soon.



Wow. Almost beat mine.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Roux average of 12 - 19.92
> 
> Only using Roux for awhile now cause I'm bored.
> Expect to see a new Roux pb avg soon.


Wow Derrick, Nicely done


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2009)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.56
worst time: 5.59

current avg5: 3.08 (σ = 0.05)
best avg5: 2.65 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 3.08 (σ = 0.28)
best avg12: 2.82 (σ = 0.30)

current avg100: 3.30 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 3.30 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 3.30 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 3.30



Spoiler



4.01, 2.52, 3.58, 4.05, 2.63, 3.47, 2.18, 2.61, 4.69, 3.22, 3.58, 2.56, 3.67, 3.66, 3.43, 3.13, 3.22, 4.93, 2.81, 3.44, 3.86, 3.34, 3.44, 3.72, 3.00, 3.26, 3.58, 4.50, 5.59, 3.63, 2.88, 4.25, 3.90, 2.98, 3.43, 2.71, 3.16, 3.06, 2.18, 2.88, 2.94, 2.84, 4.96, 3.48, 2.91, 1.56, 3.66, 3.13, 2.55, 3.28, 2.59, 2.78, 3.30, 2.40, 2.59, 2.72, 2.83, 3.25, 3.33, 2.88, 3.69, 3.22, 3.04, 2.77, 3.75, 2.69, 3.70, 3.85, 4.30, 3.40, 3.16, 2.50, 3.55, 3.61, 3.72, 3.36, 2.34, 4.22, 3.71, 4.11, 4.63, 2.94, 3.28, 4.38, 3.00, 2.44, 3.36, 3.23, 3.68, 4.40, 3.28, 2.23, 2.68, 3.16, 3.00, 3.06, 2.65, 3.03, 3.14, 3.16



Justin's was better, although he did get easier scrambles than I did.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 6, 2009)

Average: 16.13
Standard Deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 12.06
Worst Time: 18.91
Individual Times:
1.	14.07	B' F' L U2 L' R2 U' B R D2 U B F2 L2 B' F2 L2 D L' R B' D2 B2 F' R'
2.	15.57	D B D' U' F L' U L' B' F2 R2 D F' L2 U L R2 F2 D R F2 L R' B2 U2
3.	(12.06)	U B2 F2 D U2 L' R' D2 U' R' B' L2 R2 D U2 B' F2 L' R' B2 D F2 D B2 F
4.	15.87	L2 U2 L2 B' F' D' U2 L2 B' D' U F L2 R' D2 B L' F2 R D2 U2 L' R F' U
5.	15.87	D' U' L2 R' U2 B2 L' D B L' R D U B' U' L D2 F L2 B2 L D' U R2 U2
6.	16.92	L' R2 B F2 L R2 B2 F' L D U B F' L R2 U' R2 F' L' R2 B2 F U2 R' U'
7.	14.40	B' F2 R F' D F' L' R2 F2 L' R' D U B2 L2 R D U L' R2 B F L R U
8.	(18.91)	B' L2 U R2 B F U2 B F' R' B D2 U R2 B F2 D U B L2 R D L D' B2
9.	17.57	U B2 F2 U2 F L2 D B' F2 D L2 R B F L R B2 F2 D2 F2 R B' F2 L B
10.	15.80	R' D' B2 U2 B' F D' F2 U F2 D2 L B L' B' F' D U2 L' R2 F' L B F' U'
11.	18.50	D' U' L2 D R D2 U' F' L2 B L R' F' D2 U' L' R2 U R' B L2 U2 L' R2 D
12.	16.76	R2 D U2 L D F2 U' R D2 U B2 L' R B2 U' L' R' F D' U2 B' L' D2 U2 B'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2009)

Double posting sorry, will delete last post in a min, but

ZOMG! PB a5 8.710

(ps, tis pyra.) New method of mine, still working out the algs, but yeah. Will convert this to a12 now.

EPIC EDIT: Continued on to a12 and here it is;

Average of 12: 9.176
1. 4.402 B L' R' U R' U L U' r' b'
2. 10.611 U' L U L' U B' L B l r 
3. 5.936 U' L U' L R L R' B r 
4. 9.584 U R L B' U' R' L' B l' b' u' 
5. 12.960 L B' R B U' B U R r' b u' 
6. 6.696 U B U B L' R' L U l' r' u' 
7. (14.163+) B U L B' R B L U' l' r' u 
8. 9.441 B U L' U B' R U' R l' u 
9. 9.666 B R' B L U' B' L' l' r b' 
10. 11.707 B' R B' R U' B' R' U l' r b u' 
11. (3.321) U L' B L R' U' L R' L' l' r' b u'
12. 10.752 B' L' R' B' U L' B R' l' r u 



Try scramble 11.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2009)

Average of 12: 9.95
(6.66), (14.81), 7.89, 10.03, 8.99, 9.19, 11.72, 14.00, 8.17, 12.34, 9.02, 8.11

Guess the puzzle.


Spoiler



computer domino


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 1.56
> worst time: 5.59
> 
> ...



Sheesh, I regret neglecting 2x2 after UK Masters, you're so fast now...
I guess I'm just going to have to learn SS after finishing EG1 and before I learn OFOTA


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 6, 2009)

O_O

(10.47), 12.17, 11.16, 13.19, 15.48, 13.58, 15.72, 12.78, 14.94, (17.16), 14.47, 14.19 = 13.77

This is my new pb average for 3x3x3 speed! Not only that, but I don't understand why what I did worked. After Worlds, when Erik saw me solve and said that I "have a very weird style," I've been trying to work on my cubing form to so speak. I'm trying to break all last remnants of my old wristing bad habits, and also am working on my pacing. I've been experimenting with the fast and choppy technique for F2L, but my averages have gotten a lot slower by doing so. On this solve I tried going back to my slow-smooth style, but I took it a bit further than usual. I tried going even a bit slower than I usually do during F2L, but still about the same speed on LL. This average is the result! I don't know why it worked, but I will now try going a bit slower than my old pace. I guess this allows me to look ahead better, which is why the times were faster.

Also, I was listening to Die fantastischen Vier while doing this average, so perhaps they have a very good tempo for cubing 

Chris


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2009)

2x2:

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.85
worst time: 12.05

current avg5: 5.55 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 3.16 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 5.78 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 4.03 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 5.38 (σ = 1.60)
best avg100: 5.38 (σ = 1.60)

session avg: 5.38 (σ = 1.60)
session mean: 5.41


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > L R D R U L' R' U2 L2 B L B' F L' R2 D' B D2 U' R2 D F2 L' R B' (white on top, green on front)
> ...



Very Very nice. 9.69  Super easy. I'm sure people can do sub 6 or 7


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 6, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Average: 16.13
> Standard Deviation: 1.28
> Best Time: 12.06
> Worst Time: 18.91
> ...



Umm... WOW anyone?!?!

amazing Brian


----------



## yoruichi (Nov 6, 2009)

Average: 19.80 seconds
Individual Times: (17.73), 19.61, 19.95, 19.55, 19.61, 20.66, 19.80, 18.61, (24.22), 21.91, 18.59, 19.72

yay sub 20 OH avg


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2009)

Escher said:


> Sheesh, I regret neglecting 2x2 after UK Masters, you're so fast now...
> I guess I'm just going to have to learn SS after finishing EG1 and before I learn OFOTA



You could learn the crossover cases, that fall under both SS and OFOTA, and then decide where to go from there.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 6, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Average: 16.13
> Standard Deviation: 1.28
> Best Time: 12.06
> Worst Time: 18.91
> Individual Times: ...



Lofty's a machine!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 12.34
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 8.05
Worst Time: 15.65

Very inconsistent for me  Two 8s, two 9s and 4 15s...


----------



## Jai (Nov 6, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Average: 16.13
> Standard Deviation: 1.28
> Best Time: 12.06
> Worst Time: 18.91
> ...


W T F
That's over a second faster than my PB average O.O


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Average of 12: 9.95
> (6.66), (14.81), 7.89, 10.03, 8.99, 9.19, 11.72, 14.00, 8.17, 12.34, 9.02, 8.11
> 
> Guess the puzzle.
> ...



Oh my god, I guessed it right!
not.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 6, 2009)

15.89 AVERAGE OF 12!!!!!!

And if I posted the 15.88 average back in August, it was BS. I was doing really well that night, but it was BS. I was doing like 2 moves into the cross before starting the timer or stopping the timer just after getting start PLL exection.
But sub-16 is so... wow.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 6, 2009)

Sub 35 AVERAGE OF 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!


----------



## Kian (Nov 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> 15.89 AVERAGE OF 12!!!!!!
> 
> And if I posted the 15.88 average back in August, it was BS. I was doing really well that night, but it was BS. I was doing like 2 moves into the cross before starting the timer or stopping the timer just after getting start PLL exection.
> But sub-16 is so... wow.



I'm happy I'm not that desperate for attention.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't do it for attention. =/

I was doing it for myself, because I was so eager to get faster that I got ahead of myself. I didn't need to post here to be satisfied, but I did because at what I had 'done'.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2009)

I waited a week for my 4x4x4 to arrive in the mail. It was torture. ^_^


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea so like. ZB FTW loses.

Average of 12: 6.51
1. 6.63 R B' R' B' R U L' B b' u 
2. 7.33 U B U' L R B R' U' l r b 
3. 6.89 L' U' B U' B' U B' L l' b' u 
4. 8.86 L' U B' U B' R L' U l' r b u 
5. 6.57 U' L U' B R' L l' r u' 
6. 4.97 U' B U' B U B' U' R' r 
7. 5.98 B' R' B' L U B' L l' b' u' 
8. (3.96) U' R L' R' L' B r' u' 
9. (10.14) L R' L U' R U' L R' l' r' u 
10. 5.28 U B L' R' U' R' L l' 
11. 6.49 L' R' U L' B' L' U' B u' 
12. 6.07 B L' B R U L' B U' l' r' b u'


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## pappas (Nov 7, 2009)

5x5
2:19 best 2 of 5 average.
7x7
8:14 av. of 5


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Yay pyra

Average of 12: 5.84
1. 6.99 R' B L' U R' B' L B l r b' u' 
2. 5.35 U B' U' B' R' U B R l' r' b' u' 
3. 5.59 L B U' R U' B l' b u 
4. 5.60 U' B' L' B' R B' U l r b' u 
5. 6.92 B U' L B R B' l' r' u' 
6. 5.08 U L R' U' L' R' B' U l' r 
7. (7.17) U' R U' L R' L R U' B l b u 
8. 6.51 U L R B' U R l' r u' 
9. 5.02 U' B' U L R' B R l r u' 
10. 5.71 U' B R' U B' R L' R B' l' b u 
11. 5.65 U' B' L U' R L' l' r' b u 
12. (4.96) R' U R' L U B U' R' l


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 7, 2009)

What the faz?

WHAT THE FAZ: It's my 1000th non-off-topic-board post here!

Cheers, Feliks.


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Uhhh, sub-20 avg of 5 with ZBLL?
> Yussss~



Yay


----------



## qqwref (Nov 7, 2009)

SquareOneSim.

best avg12: 25.434 (σ = 3.10)
21.922, 22.359, 25.375, 32.375, (20.469), 23.219, (47.922), 25.281, 26.688, 25.344, 29.000, 22.781


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yay pyra
> 
> Average of 12: 5.84
> 1. 6.99 R' B L' U R' B' L B l r b' u'
> ...



Stop practising now!


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol I got a 5.51 avg so ya...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol I got a 5.51 avg so ya...



Soooo, pb a12 goes from 7.17 (that's what is was right? or something like that) to 5.51 in 1 day. Right....


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I got a 5.51 avg so ya...
> ...



He is Feliks, what more can you say?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 7, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.10
worst time: 10.77

current avg5: 4.90 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 3.94 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 5.59 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 4.42 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 5.24 (σ = 1.47)
best avg100: 5.24 (σ = 1.47)

session avg: 5.24 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 5.26

2x2

Heeh????? Wow 

*Average of 5: 2.96
1. (5.57) F' R U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U
2. 2.67 R' U2 R' U2 F' U' R' F2 R2 U'
3. 2.90 F U F U2 R2 F U' F2
4. 3.31 R' U2 R F2 U F'
5. (1.95) F U2 F U2 R F' U2 R U2*


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Yeah I do that sometimes. Get used to it.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Nov 7, 2009)

I now know 2GLL with mirrors
Now before I go On to Other parts of ZB I must learn COLL


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 7, 2009)

My 2x2 average of 300:

stats:
number of times: 299/300
best time: 1.95
worst time: DNF

best avg5: *2.96* (σ = 0.27)
(5.57), 2.67, 2.90, 3.31, (1.95)

best avg12: *4.04* (σ = 1.01)
3.30, 4.05, 5.69, 4.15, 3.77, (8.93), 4.97, 5.57, 2.67, 2.90, 3.31, (1.95)

best avg100: *5.00* (σ = 1.05)

average of 300: *5.17*

_My biggest average ever! Really good times for me! Everything but best single are new PBs. Almost sub-5 avg100!
The method I used was Ortega / Fridrich._

All the solves:


Spoiler



4.79, 6.28, 5.33, 5.24, 3.68, 2.26, 4.82, 7.05, 4.56, 5.15, 6.50, 2.42, 4.81, 10.77+, 5.06, 3.82, 5.31, 6.35, 4.39, 2.94, 3.09, 7.19, 5.82, 3.97, 9.46, 6.99, 3.77, 4.95, 5.92, 6.60, 5.68, 5.99+, 6.79, 6.96, 5.61, 4.86, 4.59, 2.97, 3.22, 6.52, 4.36, 5.24, 5.80, 5.12, 4.85, 3.72, 3.88, 7.43, 2.97, 5.78, 6.07, 5.01, 4.06, 6.98, 5.25, 4.53, 6.29, 3.99, 3.65, 5.35, 3.87, 5.70, 3.16, 5.33, 3.15, 4.63, 4.03, 4.61, 5.87, 4.90, 4.73, 4.95, 7.24, 8.35, 4.88, 5.42, 10.00+, 3.89, 4.47, 5.96, 5.07, 6.61+, 4.27, 6.57, 4.35, 2.10, 5.87, 5.38, 6.75, 6.86, 8.35+, 5.76, 3.30, 4.05, 5.69, 4.15, 3.77, 8.93, 4.97, 5.57, 2.67, 2.90, 3.31, 1.95, 6.38, 6.77, 6.47, 3.59, 3.91, 4.49, 4.70, 5.01, 4.89, 6.28, 4.95, 4.98, 6.08, 6.53, 5.31, 5.18, 5.75, 6.71, 3.93, 5.47, 4.30, 4.57, 4.99, 4.85, 5.03, 5.20, DNF(11.92), 5.43, 5.20, 7.80, 6.98, 3.95, 5.32, 7.05, 4.89, 3.86, 4.41, 4.34, 7.16+, 5.04, 8.26, 3.76, 3.15, 3.27, 6.43, 4.68, 6.02, 6.90, 5.99, 4.86, 4.14, 4.42, 4.94, 6.06, 3.82, 8.52, 6.23, 3.48, 4.45, 6.56, 4.77, 4.23, 5.32, 4.84, 2.92, 4.99, 3.82, 5.50, 5.57, 3.66, 4.50, 6.60, 2.04, 7.66, 6.45, 3.11, 4.79, 3.92, 5.39, 6.77, 4.79, 4.91, 5.35, 6.81, 5.77, 4.76, 4.62, 6.15, 2.70, 8.58, 8.77+, 6.45, 6.51, 7.80, 5.87, 5.28, 8.42, 5.22, 5.86, 5.03, 5.42, 6.49, 6.55, 5.17, 5.55, 4.83, 4.32, 5.43, 3.96, 3.94, 4.88, 5.97, 3.78, 2.69, 4.18, 7.07, 4.49, 5.76, 7.47, 4.94, 4.25, 7.64, 4.25, 5.31, 3.28, 5.11, 5.43, 4.50, 3.34, 5.16, 4.36, 6.00, 5.68, 5.27, 3.98, 4.39, 4.29, 4.25, 6.23, 2.44, 4.71, 4.84, 3.41, 5.08, 6.65, 6.00, 6.56, 5.31, 3.40, 2.19, 4.06, 4.48, 6.07, 5.58, 6.34, 3.64, 4.21, 4.85, 5.57, 4.87, 4.72, 5.37, 4.62, 5.08, 6.18, 5.77, 7.75+, 4.46, 4.21, 6.09, 5.14, 6.27, 5.62, 4.21, 3.49, 4.27, 4.74, 4.36, 5.20, 5.01, 5.16, 5.07, 5.68, 5.64, 4.92, 5.68, 5.50, 6.13, 4.24, 5.26, 5.48, 3.36, 4.62, 3.26, 2.39, 5.82


----------



## Novriil (Nov 7, 2009)

Just came from the first Estonian Open. I made like 5 NR-s.. (not counting the singels I think  Not sure yet)

The main thing: ANSSI VANHALA MADE 2 WR-s!!! Both in feet solving.. 

Also I made 2 single PBs and one average PB in 5x5 at OFFICAL SOLVES!


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Please epic noob, don't dig yourself into this hole.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> SquareOneSim.
> 
> best avg12: 25.434 (σ = 3.10)
> 21.922, 22.359, 25.375, 32.375, (20.469), 23.219, (47.922), 25.281, 26.688, 25.344, 29.000, 22.781


The fight is on.

current avg12: 25.04 (σ = 2.70)
21.38, 25.45, 28.78, 30.16, 23.72, (46.66), (21.31), 23.55, 26.89, 21.99, 24.99, 23.53


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 7, 2009)

Roux average of 12 - 19.03

Could have been better but had a counting 21, 21, 20, 22

yeah I fail.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Roux average of 12 - 19.03
> 
> Could have been better but had a counting 21, 21, 20, 22
> 
> yeah I fail.



RAof5?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

Sub-30'ed an AO12 with petrus: 29.78


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Using petrus since Thursday, November 5th, 2009, 2:42:31 pm.



Nice sig, where did you get the idea?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Using petrus since Thursday, November 5th, 2009, 2:42:31 pm.
> ...



Yours.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



orly...

anyway, nice times though, sub-30 with Petrus only 2 days in.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Thank you, how far are you with ZZ?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Well, I've decided not to time myself untill I'm comfortable with 1 or 2 look EOline. Right now I'm not to good at it.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Roux average of 12 - 19.03
> ...



Not sure, when I was done I was on cubetimer I just deleted it and posted on here.

Must have been 17.xx for sure though cause I had a few 16's and a lot of 17's etc at one point.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Wow. How long have you been Rouxing?


----------



## Tortin (Nov 7, 2009)

1. 8.22 U B D F2 R D2 R' F D F' B' L' U2 F2 D' B U2 L D2 F L U' D L' B' 

PLL skip. I can't seem to recreate the solve, though.


----------



## yoruichi (Nov 7, 2009)

i didnt know sub 16 was so.... wow


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



3 days, I've done it a bit before just for fun but never practice it until now.



Also 19.81 average just now and I'll post the times this time.

17.40, 22.92, 19.93, 19.29, 19.72, 20.91, 19.62, 18.20, 20.12 (lolyearworldissupposivelyending), (25.10), 19.97, (16.06.)

Failed near the end there with the 20 and 25 but oh well whatever. sub 19 soon hopefully.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry for double post but.

13.46 single pb with Roux baby


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Sorry for double post but.
> 
> 13.46 single pb with Roux baby



Wow. Beat mine. 14.08.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2009)

28.xx OH average in competition, as well as 13.4x average and 10.9x non-lucky single. I should've had a sub-10 too...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 7, 2009)

NR single and average in 2x2 at UK open, 2.27 single, 4.09 average.


----------



## Ewks (Nov 7, 2009)

PYRAMINX RULES!!

Average of 100: 7.91
5.32, 7.72, 10.79, 5.99, 9.37, 5.75, 8.16, 9.54, 7.13, 7.15, 6.95, 8.11, 6.97, 6.66, 7.58, 9.86, 8.05, 9.66, 7.71, 10.54, 10.09, 9.18, 7.42, 10.16, 8.35, 7.66, 8.71, 6.34, 7.41, 6.16, 7.26, 6.80, 7.42, 7.93, 6.23, 6.42, 4.98, 7.92, 11.20, 7.23, 9.52, 8.07, (4.46), 6.08, 6.97, 11.09, 9.58, 7.84, 9.50, 7.48, 7.66, 7.48, 8.92, 6.46, 9.20, 7.72, 8.98, 9.76, 10.48, 9.20, 8.28, 8.57, 5.77, 5.71, 7.66, 9.08, 5.98, 7.04, 5.24, 9.00, 6.58, 5.22, 6.76, 8.19, 8.88, 8.05, 9.37, 7.79, 6.29, 7.73, 7.45, 7.63, 7.34, 6.11, 10.32, 6.92, 11.40, 10.85, 7.03, 8.75, 8.29, 8.54, 8.89, 8.07, (11.47), 7.94, 6.97, 5.96, 6.01, 7.23

Average of 12: 6.79

5.77, 5.71, 7.66, (9.08), 5.98, 7.04, 5.24, 9.00, 6.58, (5.22), 6.76, 8.19


----------



## (R) (Nov 7, 2009)

First sub 50 average of 12!!!
12: 00:46.73 x 
11: 00:40.89 x 
10: 00:40.71 x 
9: 00:50.85 x 
8: 00:38.82 x 
7: 00:41.28 x 
6: 00:55.03 x 
5: 00:39.84 x 
4: 00:43.68 x 
3: 00:47.12 x 
2: 00:48.00 x 
1: 00:47.92 x 


Average: 00:45.07 Best: 00:38.82 
Avg. 5: 00:43.60 3 of 5: 00:42.78 
Avg. 10: 00:44.50 10 of 12: 00:44.70 

Im getting there!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 7, 2009)

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.43
worst time: 35.44

current avg5: 19.68 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 17.25 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 21.19 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 19.27 (σ = 2.26)

current avg100: 20.94 (σ = 3.15)
best avg100: 20.94 (σ = 3.15)

Derrick got me practicing roux again (just a little)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 7, 2009)

New pb roux average of 12 AGAIN - 19.00

How much closer can you get.....

If I just did a little better I had a 25.xx solve to RA soon but got 22 etc and totally ruined it.. oh well


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 7, 2009)

Ewks said:


> PYRAMINX RULES!!
> 
> Average of 100: 7.91
> 5.32, 7.72, 10.79, 5.99, 9.37, 5.75, 8.16, 9.54, 7.13, 7.15, 6.95, 8.11, 6.97, 6.66, 7.58, 9.86, 8.05, 9.66, 7.71, 10.54, 10.09, 9.18, 7.42, 10.16, 8.35, 7.66, 8.71, 6.34, 7.41, 6.16, 7.26, 6.80, 7.42, 7.93, 6.23, 6.42, 4.98, 7.92, 11.20, 7.23, 9.52, 8.07, (4.46), 6.08, 6.97, 11.09, 9.58, 7.84, 9.50, 7.48, 7.66, 7.48, 8.92, 6.46, 9.20, 7.72, 8.98, 9.76, 10.48, 9.20, 8.28, 8.57, 5.77, 5.71, 7.66, 9.08, 5.98, 7.04, 5.24, 9.00, 6.58, 5.22, 6.76, 8.19, 8.88, 8.05, 9.37, 7.79, 6.29, 7.73, 7.45, 7.63, 7.34, 6.11, 10.32, 6.92, 11.40, 10.85, 7.03, 8.75, 8.29, 8.54, 8.89, 8.07, (11.47), 7.94, 6.97, 5.96, 6.01, 7.23
> ...



Wow, nice times there. When I get my new pyraminxes from mefferts I will practice it a lot too, but I guess I wont be able to match you at the swedish cube days. 


Ok, so I got a few new records myself. Not very good but:

6x6 (non-modded poppy cube): 4:41,91
7x7: 6:34 sub-6 should be possible in the near future. I just recently started practicing the bigger cubes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

New 5x5 AO5 PB: 3:22.98!!!

Sub-3:30!, Almost 3:20.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 8, 2009)

29 on 3x3. My first sub-30 sove! (non lucky) Haha I hapo I get more soon....


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 8, 2009)

First ever sub-20 average @ 19.28, with PB no-skip 15.87. This was a triumph.

5:	00:15.87
4:	00:19.25
3:	00:18.18
2:	00:22.21
1:	00:20.41


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 8, 2009)

Statistics for 11-07-2009 22:37:20

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.62
Standard Deviation: 3.00
Best Time: 19.12
Worst Time: 27.80
Individual Times:
1.	26.53	D B F L' R2 D' U2 L2 R B F D2 U' F D' U R2 D2 L' D' U' L' B2 F' R'
2.	27.80	D R' U2 R' U2 L2 U L2 R2 B U' B' L2 U' L R2 B D' F' R D2 U' B F2 R
3.	19.12	R2 B U2 L F' D' U2 L R D' U R2 D B2 R2 U2 L R U2 R2 D2 U B L2 R
4.	24.20	B' R' F' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L R U' L' R2 B2 F2 L' R D2 U B L R' D U2
5.	25.47	U B F2 D' U' B' L' F2 L' U' R' U L' R2 B' U2 L R' B F L2 R' F2 D U2

24.62 3x3 avg,....while doing something which i shall not say


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2009)

piramincks

6.05, 8.15, 5.57, 5.04, 8.30, 8.95, 7.26, 7.41, 7.19, 9.70, 3.92, 7.03, 5.21, 7.23, 5.92, 4.77, 7.24, 6.87, 4.90, 5.33, 5.83, 4.82, 6.75, 6.91, 8.29, 7.09, 5.45, 9.62, 4.75, 6.63, 3.58, 5.54, 9.18, 6.48, 4.74, 7.73, 6.29, 6.47, 4.21, 5.80, 8.39, 6.56, 5.08, 8.97, 3.12, 7.57, 6.71, 7.13, 7.78, 6.93 = 6.53 avg 50

Best a5: 5.35

1. (6.87) B U B U R' U' L b' 
2. 4.90 U' L' U L R B R' L' B' l r' b u 
3. 5.33 U' B' L' R U L' U' l' r u' 
4. 5.83 L R' U' R' B' R' U l b u' 
5. (4.82) U R B' L R' L R' B' R' r b' u 

Best a12: 5.79

1. (3.92) U' L U B U R L B l 
2. 7.03 U' R' U B L U' R l r' b u 
3. 5.21 U B U' R B U' B L B' r' b' u' 
4. 7.23 R' U' L' U B' L B' r b u' 
5. 5.92 U B R' L B' U' B l r' 
6. 4.77 L U B U' L U' L' R l r' u' 
7. (7.24) R' B' R' B' U' R' U' l' 
8. 6.87 B U B U R' U' L b' 
9. 4.90 U' L' U L R B R' L' B' l r' b u 
10. 5.33 U' B' L' R U L' U' l' r u' 
11. 5.83 L R' U' R' B' R' U l b u' 
12. 4.82 U R B' L R' L R' B' R' r b' u


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 8, 2009)

First 2x2 average of 12 ive done and taken notice of.

= *12.09*

8.46, 12.00, (6.64), 11.51, 13.04, 13.86, 12.53, (13.89), 12.92, 13.00, 13.09 10.53

Everything under 14. Im happy with that.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 8, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Statistics for 11-07-2009 22:37:20
> 
> Cubes Solved: 5/5
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...




 .... Nice times by the way. Your average is my goal right now.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 8, 2009)

Roux average of 100 - 20.77

Roux average of 12 - 18.98


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 8, 2009)

After mentally checking out of all social activity since all my girl friends (not girlfriends...) were close to my ex, i just organized a meet-up with a couple people, and thus my induction back into the world of non-twisting things has begun. I still intend to cube. HARD.


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyraminx!!!

Average of 5: 4.92
1. 4.97 L' U R' L' U' R' U R' l' b' 
2. 5.08 R L R L R L' U B' l' r' 
3. 4.72 U' B R U' L R' U R' l' b u 
4. (8.05) U R B' R L B' L l b' u' 
5. (4.14) B U' L' U R U R U


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 8, 2009)

Someone whom I respect and admire just made a comment directly after me! PB!!!


----------



## nzcuber40 (Nov 8, 2009)

hey, I beat my p.b for 3x3x3!

=48.50 secs. I know it's quite a slow time, but hey, I beat it, didn't I?!


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 8, 2009)

4.02 2x2 average of 12. so close to sub 4


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 8, 2009)

New Roux pb average of 12 again - 18.70

Times: 15.89, 17.30, 16.63, (22.05), 20.37, 21.03, 19.93, 18.29, 15.89, 21.26, (14.87), 20.45 

Could have been so much better without the counting 21's....


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2009)

Sq1Sim avg, first sub-25!

best avg12: 23.69 (σ = 3.21)
(14.55), 22.47, 23.61, 29.55, 29.05, 22.19, 21.91, (36.78), 24.78, 21.06, 23.56, 18.72


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 8, 2009)

You wanna fight, Michael?

best avg12: 20.84
22.70, 20.30, 18.13, 25.33, 21.55, 21.38, (6.28), (25.64), 17.16, 20.94, 22.28, 18.69

6.28 scramble: /' (9, 3) / (9, 6) /' (2, 7) / (6, 6) / (8, 7) / (0, 6) /' (6, 6) / (3, 6) /' (6, 3) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 9) / (9, 3) / (1, 9) /' (6, 6) / (3, 2) /' (3, 3) /' (9, 6) / (9, 9) /' (6, 0) / (6, 3)


----------



## Muesli (Nov 8, 2009)

Session average: 24.90

1. (22.13) 
2. 25.84 
3. 25.57 
4. 25.93 
5. 25.46 
6. 22.29 
7. 25.62 
8. 23.63 
9. 23.56 
10. (33.30) 
11. 23.40 
12. 27.68 



Spoiler



1: R' L2 F U' F' D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 L F' L' B F' L2 R2 F' D B D2 R
2: U L2 B D' L2 R' D R' L2 D F2 R U2 D2 B2 R F2 R' U F L2 B2 U' D2 R
3: R' F' D2 F2 L' B' L2 D2 B D' U' B L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U' F' L2 B2 F L2 F' L'
4: U' D' R' B' D U2 R2 F2 L' D2 U' L R2 D' L' U L2 R' F2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 L2
5: U2 L2 B R' F R2 F2 R' D B' D' F2 U2 R B2 D2 F U' R2 D2 L' B' R' U' D'
6: F' L2 B2 R' U L2 D2 R2 F B D2 U' R' B' D2 R B R2 L2 B D2 U' R2 B2 R2
7: D' R2 L' U L F D2 L U2 L U2 F2 L' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L B2
8: U' B D' R' D' B2 F2 D2 U L' B' D' U L2 U' B2 R F2 R2 L' B2 D' B2 L' F2
9: R B U' B2 F2 U L B2 L U F2 D2 B2 U D B F' L' R2 B U F2 U' B2 F'
10: B' R' L' U' F' R F B2 L2 F2 B' D L2 B2 U' L2 B' F U F' U2 B2 R U B2
11: L2 R2 U2 F' R' D2 B2 F2 R D R U L2 R' B R2 U F' B2 L F2 R' U' F2 L'
12: D' U' L2 F' U' D' F2 R' F' U2 L' B F U2 L' B2 D F2 U D' R' F' L2 D' U



Finally! Sub 25!


----------



## Zava (Nov 8, 2009)

lol 2x2 average xD
3.98, 4.61, 3.94, 3.29, 2.99, 5.73, 1.44, 2.13, 2.26, 1.80, 6.21, 4.89 
best avg5: 2.06 (σ = 0.19)
best avg12: 3.56 (σ = 1.23)
I don't care about 2x2 so I didn't really care about this avg too, but wtf  4 lucky (or sort of lucky) solves in the middle  first cll, the 2.xxs were ru2r then pbl guimonds (so whole solution seen) and the last was just an f2l for llskip

scrambles for 1.44 and 1.80:
1.44 : F' U R F R' F' U' 
1.80 : U2 R2 U' R2 U F R' U R2


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 8, 2009)

You may not care much about the 2x2x2, but admit you're happy about that average.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 8, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> You wanna fight, Michael?
> 
> best avg12: 20.84
> 22.70, 20.30, 18.13, 25.33, 21.55, 21.38, (6.28), (25.64), 17.16, 20.94, 22.28, 18.69
> ...



Why would I?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol no, he was talking about qqwref, whose name is Michael.  heheh


----------



## Zava (Nov 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> You may not care much about the 2x2x2, but admit you're happy about that average.



nope, I had "much" better average when I cared about it


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 8, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 6.28 scramble: /' (9, 3) / (9, 6) /' (2, 7) / (6, 6) / (8, 7) / (0, 6) /' (6, 6) / (3, 6) /' (6, 3) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 9) / (9, 3) / (1, 9) /' (6, 6) / (3, 2) /' (3, 3) /' (9, 6) / (9, 9) /' (6, 0) / (6, 3)




lolscramble: 3.41

Also, where is that scramble from. Working out what an 8 is is annoying.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 8, 2009)

It's from jflysim+qqtimer, it's a computer generated scramble. You get used to it; Jaap's solver also does that.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 8, 2009)

I now average less than a minute (00:57.42 exactly) YAY!!!
New doors are open, time to learn more OLL's and PLL'sand improve my F2L.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 8, 2009)

First ever edges only Old pochmann solve.

I WILL learn to BLD.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Session average: 24.90
> 
> 1. (22.13)
> 2. 25.84
> ...



Woah, weren't you just saying you got a sub-30?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> You wanna fight, Michael?
> 
> best avg12: 20.84



 No, I don't think I do!


----------



## Muesli (Nov 8, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Session average: 24.90
> ...



I don't think it's me you're thinking of.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 8, 2009)

Triple-PB with 3x3x3!
Averages of 5, 12 and 100  Only missed the single record 
Using third type A cube.


Cubes Solved: *100/100*
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 14.53*
Standard Deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 9.58
Worst Time: 19.31
Individual Times:


Spoiler



14.62, 15.89, 13.84, 12.51, 14.51, 13.15, 13.99, 14.83, 16.93, 13.65, 14.35, 12.95, 14.42, 12.41, (9.58), 13.42, 14.19, 15.07, 14.14, 14.02, 14.59, 14.37, 14.54, 14.88, 14.26, 15.04, 15.89, 15.92, 13.75, 12.53, 14.95, 12.09, 12.46, 11.01, 14.03, 13.42, 16.12, 12.32, 13.06, 12.79, 16.15, 13.09, 17.94, 16.11, 12.26, 15.81, 14.10, 13.33, 14.50, 16.35, 17.15, 16.66, 15.18, 14.91, 16.61, 13.44, 12.54, 15.62, 15.54, 11.34, 15.05, 15.67, 14.30, 15.35, 13.26, 15.79, 15.84, 16.00, 15.69, 17.53, 16.32, 13.43, 13.31, 15.16, (19.31), 13.84, 16.18, 16.75, 16.21, 13.14, 14.00, 18.04, 13.47, 12.86, 14.91, 12.94, 12.56, 17.70, 13.28, 13.16, 15.20, 13.02, 13.78, 16.01, 14.73, 14.03, 13.93, 13.60, 18.31, 14.16


Avg of 12: *13.14*
13.75, 12.53, 14.95, 12.09, 12.46, (11.01), 14.03, 13.42, (16.12), 12.32, 13.06, 12.79
where solves 2-6 are PB avg of 5 _12.36_

Previous avg of 12 PB was 18.08.2009 13.43 õ_Ô


----------



## blah (Nov 9, 2009)

PLL time attack: 32.68

Caught on tape  Will be uploaded soon.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 9, 2009)

Average of 12: 22.89 (σ = 1.96)
1. 21.91 F' L U' R D' B' R2 L' F2 U' B D' R B R2 F2 D' U L' R2 D' F R B D2 
2. (19.83) R F U' B' D F D U F D' F' B2 L D F2 B' R2 L' B' D R2 U F2 B U2 
3. (27.05) L' R U' F' B' U' D2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 R F' D F U R2 L B' U2 R L2 D' R' 
4. 22.18 B L U' D' L2 U' L2 D2 L D L' D R D2 B R2 F2 R2 D U2 L' U D' R F 
5. 21.51 L' R' F B' U L' R2 F' R L D2 B2 U F' B' D' R2 F2 D R2 D F D U' F2 
6. 25.25 R' L U' B F2 R' B U L2 U' D L' D2 U2 R L' D2 B' L' U' D L2 D' R2 B2 
7. 25.04 B2 F R' U2 L2 B' U B' F2 U D2 B U2 D2 F2 B' U D2 B2 D' U2 L D2 U B' 
8. 19.96 L U B' R U2 F2 R2 U' B' U2 R2 B U' B D L2 F R' L2 U B L' R2 F' L' 
9. 26.07 U F B' L' B D2 R' L F' L' B' R' F R D L' U D' F' D L F' D' U' F' 
10. 21.62 R2 B L B U2 F L U' F2 B R' D R2 F D2 R B2 D' L F2 L' R2 U R2 B' 
11. 24.21 F L' U B' U B L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D F2 L F D' U2 B2 L2 U D F2 
12. 21.16 U F D L U2 L' D2 F' B D2 B D' U2 B' F L B D2 U L' R D' B' R U' 

Average of 5: 21.87 (σ = 0.27)
1. 21.91 F' L U' R D' B' R2 L' F2 U' B D' R B R2 F2 D' U L' R2 D' F R B D2 
2. (19.83) R F U' B' D F D U F D' F' B2 L D F2 B' R2 L' B' D R2 U F2 B U2 
3. (27.05) L' R U' F' B' U' D2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 R F' D F U R2 L B' U2 R L2 D' R' 
4. 22.18 B L U' D' L2 U' L2 D2 L D L' D R D2 B R2 F2 R2 D U2 L' U D' R F 
5. 21.51 L' R' F B' U L' R2 F' R L D2 B2 U F' B' D' R2 F2 D R2 D F D U' F2 

I've been improving a lot at one-hand lately. Sub-20 soon!


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Average of 12: 22.89 (σ = 1.96)
> 1. 21.91 F' L U' R D' B' R2 L' F2 U' B D' R B R2 F2 D' U L' R2 D' F R B D2
> 2. (19.83) R F U' B' D F D U F D' F' B2 L D F2 B' R2 L' B' D R2 U F2 B U2
> 3. (27.05) L' R U' F' B' U' D2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 R F' D F U R2 L B' U2 R L2 D' R'
> ...



I'll race you


----------



## Arendil (Nov 9, 2009)

New PB! 24.37 !!!  Im so happy!!! XD thats like crazy for me!


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 9, 2009)

Got to the epic-10 in the Impossible quiz  

I will beat it eventually


----------



## Dingus24 (Nov 9, 2009)

im finally learning oll and pll on the 3x3x3


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got a 27.78 average of 12 with a 25.94 average of 5.

EOline scramble with Sune and Anti-Sune for CO, Jb Perm for CP and EPLL, not even 3LLL, I had a couple 6LLL's in there.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 9, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Just got a 27.78 average of 12 with a 25.94 average of 5.
> 
> EOline scramble with Sune and Anti-Sune for CO, Jb Perm for CP and EPLL, not even 3LLL, I had a couple 6LLL's in there.



Now 25.97 RA12 and 24.86 RA5.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 9, 2009)

First 3x3x3 sub-20 non-lucky solve: 18.61.

Happened about 2 weeks ago on my trip to Las Vegas (I'll eventually get around to making a post with some pictures of myself solving at some cool places).

Nothing particularly easy about the solve, just good look-ahead on the F2L and a CCW U-perm.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 9, 2009)

New Roux pb average of 12 - 18.13 

Times: (15.57), 18.16, 18.80, 16.91, 17.28, (21.73), 18.07, 18.19, 16.27, 19.49, 19.36, 18.80


Also Best avg of 5 out of that was 17.45 

Roux is TOO sexy!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 9, 2009)

11.54 avg5 on cubemania 

11.96 U2 B' R B' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 F' D R' D2 L2 U' R U R2 B' R D2 R2 F'
11.05 U2 L2 U' R' B' U' R2 D' L B2 R F' D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' U' F' U2 B' R' 
11.62 L2 B L' D2 L2 U' L' B2 U2 R' D F2 L' B2 D2 L D' F L' U B2 D B2 D L
(13.07) B' D R2 D2 L' U2 R' F' U' R D2 L B2 D' R2 B' R' B2 L' F L F2 R2 D' R2
(10.92) F2 D2 L2 B' R B' D2 L' F2 D B' L D2 R2 F D L' U2 R' U2 F R U2 F U2


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2009)

No CLL, all SS and Guimond
All preBLs (everything up to PBL) are in white behind each scramble.


Average of 12: 2.95
1. 2.80 F' U R' F' R U' R2 F2 U | z' y' R2 U R
2. 2.63 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 | x y R' U R2 U R U' R2' U F2 R2
3. 2.83 F' R U' F U R' U2 R' U' | x2 z U R' U' R U2
4. 3.05 F2 R2 F' U R' U F' R2 | x' y' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R
5. 3.46 R' F' U2 R F U R' U' | x' U R U' R U R2
6. 2.59 U2 F' R U2 R F' R U R | y' R2 U' R U R2
7. 3.11 U2 F R U' R2 U F2 R2 U' | x' y' U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R
8. (3.88) F R F' U F' U F2 U2 F' | z' y2 L U L' U' R2 U' R2
9. 3.25 R F2 U F' U' R U F' | y' U' R U R' y R2' U R2 
10. 2.80 F' U R2 U2 F U' F R2 U | z'R2 U R' U y R2' U R2
11. (1.80) U' R2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R' | z' y U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U
12. 3.00 R2 U R U2 R2 U' F2 U' R | x y2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 9, 2009)

woner is getting too fast.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 9, 2009)

WOO!

I cleaned out my awesome Type C and relubed it, and then got a 16.79 average 10/12 for the Sunday Contest. I messed up on a few solves, I couldn't handle the godliness of my cube without a little practice before doing the contest.

anyway I followed that average 10/12 with another, 15.87! I beat my PB by average by .02 seconds! The best average of 5 was 14.90! Just... HERE!:

Statistics for 11-08-2009 22:48:45



> Cubes Solved: 12/12
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 15.78
> Standard Deviation: 1.60
> ...



EDIT: Who goes from getting an average just about 19 to just below 16 in less than a month?

I just followed up that 15.87 average 10/12 with an average 3/5 of 15.87 too! I finished it out to 12 solves and it was 16.13. This is sooo cool!

EDIT 2: WHAT THE FFFFFFFFFFF!!!

That 16.13 average 10/12? I rolled out the first solve to 15.84! A new PB already!!!

To any members who have seen previous Accomplish Thread posts of mine (not many recently, actually), and mainly my recent videos, you'd understand why I'm so insane right now!

This is great practice for the competition Saturday!
And I still have a few OLLs left to learn! XD After that I need to work on turning accuracy, LL speed, inspection for a full cross every time, x-cross after that, maybe some better F2L fingertricks and solutions, and look ahead. Practice, practice, practice, 5.5 more seconds to drop until I'm officially king of the world.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2009)

40.31 4x4 single o_0

Probably my second best time ever. Handscramble, mini QJ.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 9, 2009)

Mini QJ is so so good.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 9, 2009)

sandwich can't sub 40 unless i get lucky =(


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 9, 2009)

It's been almost two years since I got my first 3x3, I've realised just now, and I still enjoy cubing. I'm still doing it, I'm still learning, and I'm pushing myself more and more. Not with my times. Just with my knowledge. Cubing has led to me learning so much math and programming.
My times still suck (with the exception of Megaminx) but I'm okay with that.
My accomplishment that I'm posting for today can't be stackmatted.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 9, 2009)

New Pb single with Roux - 13.06!!! 


Edit: New pb avg of 5 with Roux - 16.76 

ooooo yeah


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> No CLL, all SS and Guimond
> All preBLs (everything up to PBL) are in white behind each scramble.
> 
> 
> ...



SS METHOD!

2.65, 4.68, 2.87, 3.15, 3.11, 2.52, 3.34, 2.98, 3.36, 2.86 (CLL), 1.38, 2.93 => 2.95 as well lolol


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 9, 2009)

Average of 12: 14.52
1. 14.60 D' F2 U2 L B U2 L D B F D' R L F L2 D2 R' D2 F' L' D R U2 B U2
2. 13.87 F L2 D' R B2 R U2 R D U2 R F2 D2 L2 D' F' L' U B2 R L B D B D
3. 15.83 D2 L D L2 D' U R' B D2 L2 F U' L2 R' D L2 U D2 F' L' F D' U' R2 F'
4. 15.47 F' U' L2 B L' B R B F' R F' U' D2 R' L' U2 R B' U F' R2 U D2 L2 R2
5. 13.58 R D' U' L' D R2 L2 F U2 D' L R B' L' D R' L F2 L R' F2 R2 L' U2 R
6. (16.74) L2 B U' D L2 R2 B F L D2 R2 F' R2 B2 F2 L' R B' R' F2 L2 F U2 D B2
7. 15.93 F B R' L2 F2 L' U2 B' R U2 D L' R F U' B2 D U' F' R D' B' U B U'
8. 13.62 D' U L U L2 R B2 L B' R B' F L2 R' D' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 B R L U' L2
9. (11.61) U B U' R D' U L2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R B2 D U L2 B L2 F2 R' L B' L F' D2
10. 15.41 F' L' F R' L' U' R D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 B' U' L R F R' B R2 B2 D
11. 13.83 D R U2 F D2 L R2 B' F L U' L D F B' L' U F B2 R' U' L2 B' F' L
12. 13.04 L U R D2 L F L2 D' L2 B' U R B L' U' R U2 R' D2 F D2 B R B U2 

Average of 5: 13.49
1. 13.62 D' U L U L2 R B2 L B' R B' F L2 R' D' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 B R L U' L2
2. (11.61) U B U' R D' U L2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R B2 D U L2 B L2 F2 R' L B' L F' D2
3. (15.41) F' L' F R' L' U' R D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 B' U' L R F R' B R2 B2 D
4. 13.83 D R U2 F D2 L R2 B' F L U' L D F B' L' U F B2 R' U' L2 B' F' L
5. 13.04 L U R D2 L F L2 D' L2 B' U R B L' U' R U2 R' D2 F D2 B R B U2 

YES!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 9, 2009)

3x3: 9.87 NON-LUCKY!!!

L' D2 R D U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 U L' R U2 B2 F2 R D U F' R2

Frikkin' easy scramble though.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

Morten said:


> 3x3: 9.87 NON-LUCKY!!!
> 
> L' D2 R D U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 U L' R U2 B2 F2 R D U F' R2
> 
> Frikkin' easy scramble though.



WTF.
6.11 full step Last Layer ()

solution:
2x2x3: y' U R U R (4)
cross edge: L' U' L F2 (8)
3rd pair: y' U2 R U2 R' y U L' U' L (16)
last pair and LL: U R U R2 F R U R' U' F' U R R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 (40)

6.5 tps xD


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh. My. God.
Sorry for double post.

1st scramble, courtesy of Morten above: 
L' D2 R D U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 U L' R U2 B2 F2 R D U F' R2
= 6.11

2nd scramble, courtesy of Breandan:
U2 L' B F' D2 B2 R' B2 F D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' F' L2 B' F' L2 R D2 B2 F' L
= 8.92

3rd, my own:
L D' F2 D2 B2 F U B2 F' U' F2 D2 U' L' R U F2 U L2 B' F' D U2 R D'
= 8.60

4th, my own:
D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B F D' U2 L2 U' R' B F' R2 D U2 B F2 D2 U' F' L' F D
= 9.26

5th, my own:
L2 D U2 B2 F L B L' R D2 U2 R D2 L2 R B2 F2 R2 D L U2 R U L2 U
= 10.88

average 3/5 consecutive solves = 8.93
session average = 8.75

Lol.

EDIT: these were all NL


----------



## Muesli (Nov 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: 9.87 NON-LUCKY!!!
> ...



:confused:


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> :confused:



I'm not so good that I can cancel last slot, OLL _and_ PLL at 6.5 tps


----------



## Muesli (Nov 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > :confused:
> ...



 Still awesome.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

So yeah,

Average: 9.92
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 6.11
Worst Time: 12.09
Individual Times:
1. (6.11) (Morten)
2. 8.92 (Breandan)
3. 8.60 L D' F2 D2 B2 F U B2 F' U' F2 D2 U' L' R U F2 U L2 B' F' D U2 R D'
4. 9.26 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B F D' U2 L2 U' R' B F' R2 D U2 B F2 D2 U' F' L' F D
5. 10.88 L2 D U2 B2 F L B L' R D2 U2 R D2 L2 R B2 F2 R2 D L U2 R U L2 U
6. 9.46 B' D2 U B2 F' U' L R D F' D' B' L D2 L2 R' B' F' L B' F2 D B F' U
7. 9.77 L' B2 L R' U2 R' U2 L B2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 D U' F2 R' F' L' D2 U' R2
8. 10.87 R2 U L R F' U B' F D2 L' D2 F D' U2 B2 L R' D2 U B2 F2 L' R U R'
9. (12.09) R B' R2 F2 D U' B2 D2 U L2 R D2 U B' L' R F D' U F R2 F D U' B2
10. 10.96  B' F2 L' R2 F' L' R2 D' F' D B U' R' D2 U F L R F2 D' U2 B' F' L' R'
11. 8.96 F L R B L R B2 F D2 U' L' R2 D U B F D' F2 L' R B U2 B2 D U'
12. 11.55 D' U' L' D2 L' D' U' L' F' U B F2 L' D' L R' B F L R F R2 B' R D

I rolled out the Breandan/Morten scrambles with 2 of my own, a 9.9 and a 9.56, unfortunately that's a 10.12 average.

Just so everybody knows; these scrambles are almost all ridiculously good for an opposite cross solver.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 9, 2009)

5x5 - 3.11.61 2.38.19 3.01.05 3.02.93 2.50.00 *2.57.99avg. *

PB single and avg. First sub3 avg.

Week45 Competition scrambles.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> So yeah,
> 
> Average: 9.92
> Standard Deviation: 0.99
> ...



Wow! Another WR contender in the making? What's your PB average of 12?


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Wow! Another WR contender in the making? What's your PB average of 12?



Nah, these were all so awesome it's not that impressive.
I think my PB is about 10.4x


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: 9.87 NON-LUCKY!!!
> ...



Just so you guys know, a premade 2x2x2 is neither non-lucky nor full-step.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



Shhhhhhhhh. 
I'll edit it anyway.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 9, 2009)

New 3x3 PBs!!!!!

23.45 single!!!

30.33 AVG5!!!!

34.52 AVG12!!!!!

Yayy!!!!almost sub-30 avg!1


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 9, 2009)

Um, wat?

current avg12: 14.55 (σ = 1.82)

13.63, 11.34, 16.54, 12.56, 20.23, 13.23, 14.29, 14.49, 12.61, 17.47, 13.27, 17.46

I'm doing horrible today, but these super easy scrambles keep coming.

Edit: I guess I'm doing great today...

current avg12: 14.57 (σ = 0.71)
16.00, 13.87, 15.77, 12.33, 14.85, 15.63, 13.96, 14.88, 13.77, 14.35, 13.79, 14.85, 17.55

Two averages within .5 of my PR average??? Jesus.

Woah, the SD on that second average is great.


----------



## blah (Nov 9, 2009)

I swear to god I wasn't on drugs   

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube (One-handed):

Number of solves: 50/50

Session mean: 22.77
*Session average: 22.77* 
Standard deviation: 2.03 (8.9%)

Best time: 17.98
Worst time: 27.58

Best average of 5: 20.54 = (17.98), 19.61, 21.02, 20.99, (23.63)
Worst average of 5: 25.37 = (26.89), 23.95, (20.59), 26.37, 25.80

*Best average of 12: 21.38*  = 20.41, 22.09, 19.37, 22.23, 23.31, 22.19, 22.53, (17.98), 19.61, 21.02, 20.99, (23.63)
Worst average of 12: 23.79 = 23.63, 23.49, 23.85, 23.87, (27.58), 23.59, 24.68, 22.09, 25.54, 25.31, 21.89, (21.81)

21.66, 25.44, 23.43, 21.94, 20.99, 21.39, 22.71, 22.21, 20.38, 21.71, 20.83, 22.18, 26.23, 23.90, 25.07, 20.20, 26.89, 23.95, 20.59, 26.37, 25.80, 20.41, 22.09, 19.37, 22.23, 23.31, 22.19, 22.53, 17.98, 19.61, 21.02, 20.99, 23.63, 23.49, 23.85, 23.87, 27.58, 23.59, 24.68, 22.09, 25.54, 25.31, 21.89, 21.81, 22.75, 20.70, 23.57, 22.88, 23.31, 22.25

No skips at all. Well, maybe one F2L slot skip.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 9, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Um, wat?
> 
> current avg12: 14.55 (σ = 1.82)
> 
> ...



Actually, within .05.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 10, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> New Pb single with Roux - 13.06!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: New pb avg of 5 with Roux - 16.76
> ...



Pffft. Hax. Honestly.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 10, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Actually, within .05.



Woopsy daisy


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 10, 2009)

2x2 RA 5 PB: 7.56
Just started practicing this stuff.


----------



## ianini (Nov 10, 2009)

Session average: 24.76
1. (20.59) D' U B' D F R' D B R' B2 U2 R F2 R2 B' D' F' U B U' F2 D' R' F2 U2 
2. 22.16 R U' F' L' R2 B' U2 L F' U2 F' L' U2 F' U F2 B U' L2 U' R' D L' B' F' 
3. (28.95) D F R2 D2 F' R U2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 L D F U B' R L' B2 R 
4. 23.85 R B F2 R' U2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U D2 B D2 R L2 B L' F B D' U2 L B' 
5. 28.26 D' B' R2 D B L U2 D2 R' U' R2 B2 R B U2 D2 B' R F2 B2 U' D' B2 U B 

at least im sub 25
those 28's could have been sub 25 if i knew g-perms


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 10, 2009)

ianini said:


> Session average: 24.76
> 1. (20.59) D' U B' D F R' D B R' B2 U2 R F2 R2 B' D' F' U B U' F2 D' R' F2 U2
> 2. 22.16 R U' F' L' R2 B' U2 L F' U2 F' L' U2 F' U F2 B U' L2 U' R' D L' B' F'
> 3. (28.95) D F R2 D2 F' R U2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 L D F U B' R L' B2 R
> ...



Learn those G perms.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 10, 2009)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 4.88
worst time: 22.68
best avg5: 11.47 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 12.66 (σ = 2.10)
session avg: 14.41 (σ = 2.39)



Spoiler



ession average: 14.41
1. 14.72 (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (-4,-4) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,-2) / (0,-4) 
2. 18.31 (1,2) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (3,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (-2,-3) / (4,0) 
3. 15.53 (-2,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,-5) / (4,-4) / (0,6) / (2,1) / (6,6) / (5,-2) / (2,6) / (-2,4) / (5,2) /
4. 14.25 (4,3) / (3,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (-2,0) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (6,6) /
5. 16.16 (1,2) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,-5) / (3,2) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (2,-5) / (6,3) / (6,2) 
6. 15.80 (3,-3) / (3,3) / (1,-2) / (6,-1) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,-4) / (-4,4) / (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (3,6) / (-5,-4) 
7. 8.11 (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-5,0) / (-4,-4) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,-4) 
8. (22.68) (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (4,5) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,6) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (4,6) / (4,-2) / (-4,-2) /
9. 19.61 (4,6) / (6,-4) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,1) / (2,3) / (6,4) / (5,-2) / (-4,4) / (4,3) / (6,4) / (2,-2) / (-2,6) 
10. 12.83 (1,5) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,-5) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-5) / (6,6) / (2,4) / (0,6) / (6,0) 
11. 11.11 (6,-4) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (-2,6) / (6,-1) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (1,0) / (-1,0) / (5,0) / (0,4) 
12. 14.36 (3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,-3) / (6,5) / (1,6) / (6,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (5,-5) / (2,4) / (2,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,5) / (-3,0) /
13. 13.06 (1,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,6) / (-4,-1) 
14. 15.27 (-2,3) / (5,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,2) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (4,-2) / (-1,-3) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) /
15. 16.61 (6,-1) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-2,6) / (3,6) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-4,3) / (6,6) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (3,4) /
16. 14.00 (3,-1) / (6,-2) / (6,3) / (5,4) / (-2,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (2,-4) / (-2,6) / (4,0) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (4,0) 
17. 15.30 / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (2,6) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (2,5) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (4,0) 
18. 13.47 (1,3) / (2,5) / (-2,-2) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (-2,-3) / (-1,6) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (-5,0) 
19. 14.65 (6,5) / (-5,4) / (-1,3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (5,6) / (-3,-5) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (-1,-3) 
20. 20.36 (-5,-3) / (5,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (4,-4) / (-4,2) / (2,4) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (1,0) 
21. 12.97 (1,5) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-5,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) 
22. 16.96 (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (6,4) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,6) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (-5,0) 
23. 15.27 (4,-1) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (6,-3) / (3,1) / (5,5) / (-5,1) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (-4,6) 
24. 13.43 (3,5) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-2,-1) / (-4,3) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,6) / (3,6) / (-2,1) 
25. 16.05 (-3,2) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (1,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (1,1) / (-2,-1) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (2,-2) / (2,4) /
26. 15.77 (-2,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (5,-4) / (3,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-2,-1) /
27. 15.91 (-2,-3) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (3,4) / (-2,3) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (-4,-1) / (-2,6) / (4,-4) / (6,-5) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (6,-2) / (0,4) 
28. 13.25 (-3,-1) / (-5,6) / (6,-3) / (3,-4) / (4,-3) / (3,-3) / (1,3) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,6) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) 
29. (4.88) (-5,2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (3,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) /
30. 10.91 (-5,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (2,4) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (-1,-1) / (3,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (0,6) /
31. 10.25 (6,-1) / (-3,3) / (-5,1) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (2,-4) / (1,-2) / (3,0) 
32. 16.46 (-5,-1) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-4,3) / (-3,4) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (4,4) / (4,-5) / (0,4) / (-4,-5) /
33. 16.44 (6,2) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-3,5) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (4,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (1,2) / (1,-5) / (0,5) /
34. 14.36 (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (-5,0) / (-5,0) 
35. 12.90 (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (5,-3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (-1,-3) / (-5,-2) / (-2,5) / (6,-4) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,-4) /
36. 9.68 (6,6) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,-5) / (4,6) / (6,-5) / (6,2) / (5,3) / (-3,-5) /
37. 15.28 (1,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,6) / (-4,0) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (-3,-2) 
38. 12.03 (-5,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,5) / (6,-5) / (-4,5) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (4,0) / (5,6) / (4,-1) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (-2,-4) /
39. 11.52 (6,2) / (4,4) / (2,5) / (6,-2) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (1,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,-2) / (3,5) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (6,6) 
40. 16.91 (1,2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (6,4) / (4,6) / (4,-4) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) / (4,5) / (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (-2,-4) /
41. 12.81 (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (-4,2) / (3,-5) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (1,3) / (-1,6) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (5,0) / (0,3) /
42. 14.38 (1,0) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (2,2) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (5,6) / (0,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,6) 
43. 13.22 (6,-4) / (-2,4) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,6) / (2,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (-2,2) / (2,-4) / (6,2) / (2,6) / (2,-4) / (-4,5) 
44. 16.31 (4,6) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,4) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (2,6) / (0,4) / (-4,6) / (-2,2) / (-2,4) / (4,0) 
45. 15.06 (-5,0) / (5,2) / (-5,6) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (6,-2) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (6,-5) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (5,-2) / (-4,-3) 
46. 13.34 (-3,-1) / (-5,-5) / (0,5) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,-5) / (6,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (6,2) /
47. 11.06 (1,5) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (5,0) / (-3,1) / (6,-3) / (-3,-5) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) /
48. 16.72 (-2,6) / (2,0) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (6,-5) / (6,-1) / (6,1) / (-5,5) / (0,6) / (4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-4,-2) / (-4,3) / (3,6) 
49. 13.66 (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (-2,-5) / (4,-2) / (2,1) / (-1,5) / (6,0) / (-2,-5) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-1) / (5,-2) /
50. 15.05 (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,6) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (6,-1) / (-2,-3) / (6,6) / (3,-2) / (0,6) / (1,6) / (-3,6) / (6,4)


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 10, 2009)

Was the 4 second solve lucky?
o_o


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Was the 4 second solve lucky?
> o_o



Nah, he turns fast


----------



## darthyody (Nov 10, 2009)

AAH! I'm so mad/happy. I beat my 7x7 record by almost 10 seconds. However, I'm still not sub-6. I just got 6:00.71. So close!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 10, 2009)

jfly 2x2x2
stats:
number of times: 72/72
best time: 2.44
worst time: 13.59

current avg5: 5.27 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 4.28 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 4.99 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 4.89 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 5.80 (σ = 1.55)
session mean: 5.86


----------



## blade740 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry, that was square-1, if anyone didn't notice.

And yes, of course it was lucky.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 10, 2009)

*3x3:*
2nd SUB 20 solve!

19.55
All with my Type A III, I love this cube...so FAST!
New PB average.

*Average of 5: 26.38*
1. 27.02 L D F' R B' R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B L F U' D2 B' L F2 U' F2 D2 B' R'
2. 26.20 R' B2 U' F2 L U' R' L2 F D' F L F' U' B2 L' F' R2 L2 B R B D U2 L'
3. 25.92 D B' L' F' D' R U L F R L2 U' B' R L2 B' R2 D' F R' U2 F2 R2 B2 D'
4. (31.63) F R2 D2 B2 L B' F' U2 L U' F' U2 D F' B2 R D' L' U R' U' D2 R' B' D
5. (23.94) F' B2 U' R' L F2 L B2 F' D F' D' L' D F2 R2 L' D F2 B' R' U L2 D2 B2 
5 Was a PLL Skip.

*Average of 12: 27.28*
1. 26.20 R' B2 U' F2 L U' R' L2 F D' F L F' U' B2 L' F' R2 L2 B R B D U2 L'
2. 25.92 D B' L' F' D' R U L F R L2 U' B' R L2 B' R2 D' F R' U2 F2 R2 B2 D'
3. 31.63 F R2 D2 B2 L B' F' U2 L U' F' U2 D F' B2 R D' L' U R' U' D2 R' B' D
4. 23.94 F' B2 U' R' L F2 L B2 F' D F' D' L' D F2 R2 L' D F2 B' R' U L2 D2 B2
5. 30.65 R U' F L B2 L' D2 L2 R F2 D' R' U2 F' L' R F' B' R' B' D R U R' U
6. *(19.55)* L2 D2 L2 B L2 R B D F B' L' U2 F2 U' F2 U' D L' R U F' D2 B D' F'
7. 30.26 B2 D' L' F' R' F U2 D2 B R D F L' D U' L2 R' B2 D2 R' U' D2 F' R2 D
8. (35.98) L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L B' U' B R' L' F' R2 U' F2 D' U F2 U' D' R B U' B2 R'
9. 28.83 B' D' R B2 U2 D2 R' L2 B2 R B L2 R B' D B2 F' D' U2 L' R2 B' F' U R2
10. 24.28 F U' L2 F R F' B2 U' F2 R2 L D' L B2 F D L2 F' L' F2 B L2 R2 D R'
11. 27.24 B' U F B' L' F U2 L' R' F' D2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R U L' R' D2 L' R B
12. 23.89 U' D B' L' U' L D' F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 R D' L' U2 B U L D' R' F2 B2 U2 

* Session average: 29.07*
Best: 19.55
Worst: 35.98


Spoiler



1. 30.87 L D' U' L' B' F' U2 B D F D' U' F' D' R2 U2 L' D F B' L R' B U R
2. 35.48 U' B D2 F U2 L' R' D' F D R B2 U' D' F' L2 R D2 U2 R L U' D2 R U'
3. 28.56 U' D B' U' D' B2 R' F B U D2 F2 B2 L' B R2 U2 D2 R' B2 L D U R L2
4. 27.02 L D F' R B' R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B L F U' D2 B' L F2 U' F2 D2 B' R'
5. 26.20 R' B2 U' F2 L U' R' L2 F D' F L F' U' B2 L' F' R2 L2 B R B D U2 L'
6. 25.92 D B' L' F' D' R U L F R L2 U' B' R L2 B' R2 D' F R' U2 F2 R2 B2 D'
7. 31.63 F R2 D2 B2 L B' F' U2 L U' F' U2 D F' B2 R D' L' U R' U' D2 R' B' D
8. 23.94[pll] F' B2 U' R' L F2 L B2 F' D F' D' L' D F2 R2 L' D F2 B' R' U L2 D2 B2
9. 30.65 R U' F L B2 L' D2 L2 R F2 D' R' U2 F' L' R F' B' R' B' D R U R' U
10. (19.55) L2 D2 L2 B L2 R B D F B' L' U2 F2 U' F2 U' D L' R U F' D2 B D' F'
11. 30.26 B2 D' L' F' R' F U2 D2 B R D F L' D U' L2 R' B2 D2 R' U' D2 F' R2 D
12. (35.98) L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L B' U' B R' L' F' R2 U' F2 D' U F2 U' D' R B U' B2 R'
13. 28.83 B' D' R B2 U2 D2 R' L2 B2 R B L2 R B' D B2 F' D' U2 L' R2 B' F' U R2
14. 24.28 F U' L2 F R F' B2 U' F2 R2 L D' L B2 F D L2 F' L' F2 B L2 R2 D R'
15. 27.24 B' U F B' L' F U2 L' R' F' D2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R U L' R' D2 L' R B
16. 23.89 U' D B' L' U' L D' F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 R D' L' U2 B U L D' R' F2 B2 U2
17. 32.57 U2 L2 R2 U2 D' L F D R D B' L R2 U R' L' U2 D B2 F' L R' B R' B2
18. 31.53 R D' B' D R F U B2 D' F' U D' L' U' L2 B D U' R2 F L2 R B R2 U2
19. 30.04 B' U' B2 L' R F' U2 R F D' B2 R F2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' U F2 U' B2 U' D2 F
20. 29.38 R' D' F2 L2 F U2 L F2 U' F D F U2 L R2 D' B2 L B D' F' U' L' D' B
21. 28.83 L' F2 U2 D' F2 U2 B D2 L' F B U2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B R2 U B' F' L2 F D2
22. 28.12 F' R2 B D2 F' L U' B' D' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B' L2 B2 U2 R' L F2 B R2 L2
23. 35.15 U' L' F B' L2 U' L' U B' L2 U2 D B' D2 F2 L' D' R F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' F'
24. 29.11 F' D2 F D R2 D2 L R' U2 F2 B' R' D2 R D B R2 D U F B L' U F2 R2


*4x4:
*Got some sub 2 solves today..VERY nice for me...using my Mini QJ 60mm...this cube is the best so far!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2009)

Got a *29.58* on jfly's 4x4 sim! First sub-30 ever. And check out my nice average(s): (SUB HAIXU!)

best avg5: 38.53 (σ = 2.02)
35.69, 40.19, 39.72, (45.66), (34.83)

best avg12: *39.31* (σ = 2.17)
37.24, 40.52, 38.69, 41.69, 35.69, 40.19, 39.72, (45.66), (34.83), 39.66, 43.08, 36.69


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 10, 2009)

Average of 12: 22.61 (σ = 1.58)
1. 22.70 R D' B U2 R B' F2 L U2 L2 R2 F2 D B R2 B R U2 F2 B2 U' L U D F 
2. 20.53 F U L2 B' U2 R2 U' B' R' D R' D2 L' U2 D B' L' U B' L' B2 U L2 D2 R2 
3. 23.22 D2 R' U2 R F2 L2 R2 D' F R2 B D' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U' F R2 D' L B' R' F 
4. 20.97 L2 R F2 L' F2 L2 F' R L2 U L2 U' D2 B' U B2 L' D2 R' F2 U' L2 B F' L 
5. 23.89 B' U2 B R D' U' R' L F2 L2 R' B' U B2 R2 U B' R2 B' L' D' L2 R' D2 F2 
6. 24.87 U F' U2 F U2 F D2 U2 F' B' L2 D2 R2 U B2 R' D2 R2 L' D B' F L2 U B' 
7. 21.54 F2 B' D2 L B R' D2 R2 D F2 B2 L' U R U2 B U2 R' D' U' F2 U' R B2 R2 
8. (27.54) R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R B F U' F R2 F' L' D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' F' L' R' 
9. (19.45) F' U B' L' B2 R2 L2 F D R' D2 F' R' D2 U' B D R2 U D2 B' R D F D' 
10. 22.71 B2 R' L' F U R2 U2 B' D' B D2 L2 D L' F2 U' F' B D R' F U' B' U2 B' 
11. 25.00 U' D2 F U D' B R2 D2 R2 U' D' L R2 F B2 L' D2 L2 D R D R2 B2 U2 D2 
12. 20.64 F2 D L' B2 L2 B' R U F2 L2 F' U' F U2 L2 U2 L F L2 R' F' D B F2 L' 

Ever improving, I am. (One-handed, if you hadn't guessed correctly.) No avg-5 PB's today, though  Also, today's attempts at a sub-12 average were in vain... but I'm still in mid 12's  I'm ready for Berkeley.


----------



## peterbat (Nov 10, 2009)

I've never gotten a sub 1:40 average for 4x4 before...

Average of 5: 1:35.97

(1:32.17), 1:36.08, 1:36.59, 1:35.22, (1:39.60)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2009)

*physical* sq1 this time.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.57
best avg5: 19.42 (σ = 1.55) (sub-20!?!?!?!)
best avg12: 23.63 (σ = 4.32) (sub-25!!)
session avg: 26.74 (σ = 4.80) (nice!)
27.90, 28.94, 22.58, 28.77, 31.97, 31.43, 32.67, 22.81, 26.17, 22.01, 24.49, 19.66, 30.24, 23.12, 29.20, 23.80, 28.25, 27.08, 24.70, 34.77+, 15.02, 21.03, 29.08, 26.33, 27.90, 27.48, 36.41, 26.88, (40.67), 25.87, 31.00, 26.28, 37.72, 25.74, 21.15, 29.04, 32.78, 17.49, 30.05, 19.51, (10.57), 21.27, 19.60, 29.18, 25.31, 23.75, 31.67, 24.66, 29.29, 31.70

Scrambles for sub-20s:


Spoiler



12. 19.66 (1,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-5) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,1)
21. 15.02 (6,5) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,6) / (-4,6) / (2,6) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (6,3) / (5,3) / (-5,0) / (-1,-5)
38. 17.49 (-2,-1) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (3,1) / (2,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-4) / (-4,6) / (-5,6) / (2,0)
40. 19.51 (1,2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (-3,6) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (6,-1) / (-5,-4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4)
41. (10.57) (1,5) / (0,3) / (6,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-5) / (-3,1) / (6,-1) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,3)
43. 19.60 (0,-1) / (3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-3,5) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (6,6) / (-5,3) / (-1,0) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (2,-1) /


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Nov 10, 2009)

My Megaminx arrived in the mail today! I was able to intuitivly solve everything but the last layer... I was disapointed in myself because i knew those commuttators and just couldn't get how to use them on the minx until i looked it up. 

I am able to solve it now =) very fun puzzle. very colorful. oddly one of my tiles has already fallen off. i just kinda jammed it back in and it stayed xD


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2009)

2bai2

Average of 100: 3.44


Spoiler



. 3.25 U F2 U R U' R F' U2 R 
2. 3.08 F R' F R U' F2 R2 U' 
3. 1.24 U2 F U R' F U' 
4. 2.81 R' F2 R U2 R' F R' F2 
5. 3.88 U2 F' U2 R U2 R F U' 
6. 3.25 F R' U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U' 
7. 2.12 F R' F' U2 F R2 U 
8. 3.21 U' R' F2 R' F2 U F U2 R2 
9. 3.59 R' U' R F U' F U R' F' 
10. 3.00 R' F R2 U' R' U' R F R' 
11. 3.42 R U' R F' R' F R2 U2 F' 
12. 3.54 R' U' F' R' U2 R2 U' R U 
13. 2.66 F2 R U2 R' U2 R F' U2 F' 
14. 3.94 R U F' R' U R2 F2 U 
15. 3.31 F U F R' U2 R U R' U2 
16. 3.02 R U' R F U' R F2 U2 R' U' 
17. (10.06) F' R2 U2 F R F2 U' F2 
18. 3.19 R U' R F2 U2 R U' F R U 
19. 3.22 R F2 R F U' R2 F R' U' 
20. 3.82 U2 R F' U2 R2 F' U' F' 
21. 5.70 R U2 F' U' R F2 R' F2 R 
22. 2.30 U R U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 
23. 2.97 F' U F' U F' R' U R 
24. 4.75 R' U2 F U R U2 F' U R2 
25. (1.10) U2 F U F2 R' U R' 
26. 4.17 F U' R' U2 F R F2 R 
27. 2.65 R' U F2 U' F R2 F R' F2 U2 
28. 2.82 U' R2 F' U R U' F R2 U2 
29. 2.92 R2 F' R U2 R2 F' U' R' 
30. 3.69 U2 R2 F U R' U R U2 F2 
31. 3.74 U2 R2 U R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 
32. 2.90 U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R' F U2 
33. 3.51 F R' F U' F2 U' F2 
34. 3.49 F2 R2 U R U' R2 F U' F' 
35. 6.34 F U F R U R2 U R2 U' 
36. 1.86 F' U F' R' F U' F2 U' 
37. 2.90 R' F2 R F R' F R2 U' R U' 
38. 3.95 U R U2 R2 F' R' U R2 U' 
39. 4.85 R' F' R U' R2 F2 U R' U' 
40. 3.25 U R U2 F' R' U R2 F U' 
41. 2.75 U R2 F' U' F2 U' F U' F 
42. 2.56 R2 F2 U2 R' U F' U F' R2 U2 
43. 3.81 U' R' F' R U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
44. 3.89 F' R U2 F2 R U' R F' R 
45. 4.43 R2 U' R U' F R' U2 R' U' 
46. 3.85 R2 U' R2 F R F' R U' 
47. 2.76 R' F2 R F' R2 U R U' 
48. 4.12 U' R' U F' R2 F2 R' U F2 
49. 2.18 R F R' F' U' R U F2 
50. 3.59 U2 F U' R U' F2 U2 R' U' 
51. 2.76 R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U2 F U' 
52. 4.68 R U' F R' F2 R F 
53. 3.55 R2 U R2 F' R U R' U2 R2 
54. 4.52 F U R F U2 R' U' F R' U2 
55. 3.20 R' F2 R F' R U' R2 F U' 
56. 3.20 U R2 F2 U2 R' U R F' 
57. 4.10 F2 R' U F' U2 R' U R2 
58. 2.98 R' U' R2 U' F U2 F' U2 
59. 4.21 U2 R2 U F2 R F U F R' 
60. 4.68 F' U2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 F' 
61. 3.19 F2 R2 U F' R F U F2 R U2 
62. 3.88 R' U' F U2 R F' R F' R' 
63. 2.66 R' U R F2 R' U2 R2 F' 
64. 3.65 U F' R2 F' U2 F' U F' U' 
65. 3.43 R2 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 
66. 3.41 R F' R F R' F U R 
67. 3.49 F2 U R F2 U' R U2 F2 R 
68. 3.26 F' U' R U R F R2 U2 R' 
69. 2.44 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R U 
70. 5.15 U R' U' R' F U' R U 
71. 2.81 R' U2 R U2 R2 F' R' F2 
72. 1.92 R F' U' F U2 R U' R2 U2 
73. 1.79 U' R' F2 R F2 U2 R U' R2 
74. 4.81 U2 F' R' F' U2 R U' 
75. 3.05 U F U' F2 U' R U2 R' F 
76. 3.61 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F U' F 
77. 4.83 U' F' U' R' F R2 U' F' R2 
78. 2.53 F R F' R2 U R F2 R' U' 
79. 4.11 F U F' R2 U2 F' U R 
80. 3.42 R' U2 R F2 U2 R' F U F2 
81. 3.08 R2 U R2 F U2 F' R2 F' U 
82. 4.88 F R2 U2 R F2 R' F' 
83. 2.41 R2 F' U R F' R U' F R' U' 
84. 4.82 R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
85. 2.29 F2 U2 F' U' F U2 R2 F U 
86. 2.21 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R' U2 
87. 2.16 R2 F R' F R' U R2 U' R2 U' 
88. 3.01 R2 U' F2 U' R F' R2 F2 
89. 4.98 F U F' R' F U2 F R' 
90. 1.83 R2 F' U F' U R' U F2 U2 
91. 4.95 R' F' U R F' U2 R2 F U' 
92. 3.37 R F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 U2 R' 
93. 4.78 U R F' U R' U2 R' U2 R 
94. 4.15 R U R' F2 U F2 R' U' R 
95. 2.38 U' F U' R2 U F2 U R' 
96. 3.65 R F R F' R U' R' F R2 
97. 4.11 R F' U' F R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 
98. 2.60 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' R' F' 
99. 4.76 F' U2 F R F2 U2 R2 U' 
100. 3.60 R2 F' R' U2 F U2 F R' U'


1s are the following numbers

3, 25, 36, 72, 73, 90

Best a12 was 3.07


Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.07
1. 3.08 F R' F R U' F2 R2 U' 
2. (1.24) U2 F U R' F U' 
3. 2.81 R' F2 R U2 R' F R' F2 
4. (3.88) U2 F' U2 R U2 R F U' 
5. 3.25 F R' U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U' 
6. 2.12 F R' F' U2 F R2 U 
7. 3.21 U' R' F2 R' F2 U F U2 R2 
8. 3.59 R' U' R F U' F U R' F' 
9. 3.00 R' F R2 U' R' U' R F R' 
10. 3.42 R U' R F' R' F R2 U2 F' 
11. 3.54 R' U' F' R' U2 R2 U' R U 
12. 2.66 F2 R U2 R' U2 R F' U2 F'



Best a5: 2.30


Spoiler



Average of 5: 2.30
1. 2.41 R2 F' U R F' R U' F R' U' 
2. (4.82) R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
3. 2.29 F2 U2 F' U' F U2 R2 F U 
4. 2.21 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R' U2 
5. (2.16) R2 F R' F R' U R2 U' R2 U'



/me needs to learn full CLL


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 10, 2009)

What?!
This morning I finally got my first sub-10 single!
*9.47* PLL skip!
I tried so long to get that 
I'm so happy!

Also:
12.75, (19.59), (9.47), 13.10, 12.59 = 12.81
First sub-13 average 
Also got sub-15 avg12 with 2 counting 19s ^^


Also my Mefferts Minx arrived after 7 days (with free shipping).
Today is a great day!


----------



## Zava (Nov 10, 2009)

page 708 woot
1:24.02 megaminx solve out of nowhere


----------



## Shortey (Nov 10, 2009)

Did someone say consistency(sp)?

Statistics for 11-10-2009 17:11:32

Average: 1:19.55
Standard Deviation: *0.14*
Best Time: 1:19.35
Worst Time: 1:22.74
Individual Times:
1.	1:19.73	L F' R2 U2 R Uw2 F2 L2 Rw2 F' L2 U Rw2 B' F L2 R2 F' Rw' B' Fw2 F D Uw U2 L Rw R2 F L' F' D U L2 R U2 B Fw' F D2
2.	1:19.55	Rw D U2 Rw' R' D' Uw2 U' Fw' F' Uw' R D' L2 Rw' R U' Fw2 R2 Fw' F L Rw2 R Fw' F R B F R2 D' L' B' Fw F' Uw L2 R2 Fw2 F2
3.	(1:22.74)	B2 Fw' F2 R B2 Fw2 F L2 Rw' B2 Fw' F2 L2 Fw' F Uw2 Fw' Rw' F Rw2 D' B Fw F2 L2 Uw U Fw F2 Uw' B' F D F D2 Uw2 L2 D2 L U
4.	1:19.38	B2 Fw' F U' B' Fw' L Rw D' B2 F2 R2 B Fw Uw' L' Rw Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw U' L' F2 D' Uw R2 D Uw' U L2 Rw R D2 Uw2 R Uw2 L2
5.	(1:19.35)	Rw2 Fw' L F Rw2 D' B2 Fw F' L' B2 F' D2 B2 L R2 Fw D B Fw' F2 D Rw' F2 R' D Fw' R2 Uw' F2 D Rw' F L R2 D2 L Rw2 D Uw2

Notsogreat times, though..


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 10, 2009)

3x3 
12.37, 13.27, 14.97, 13.36, 12.58
Average 13.07
Finally new PB


----------



## Muesli (Nov 10, 2009)

First ever full Old Pochmann solve. Sighted, of course, but the technique is coming.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 10, 2009)

T-Perm:

.93


----------



## ianini (Nov 10, 2009)

Session average: 23.38
1. 22.30 F' U2 F2 B D' U B' D R' B D2 L F2 U2 F2 R F R' U' L2 R2 F2 B' L2 U' 
2. 21.69 L2 D L F U2 B' L B2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D' U' L2 R' D2 U2 F' U' L' D2 U2 L 
3. (21.15) F' U R2 U' D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L R' B' F R2 L2 D R D' F2 L U' F' D' U' B 
4. (28.86) F D U F2 L' D' U R2 L2 D2 L B2 F D' U R2 L B' F' D2 F R L U D 
5. 26.15 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B U B R2 D U' R2 B2 U2 R' B' L' R2 F' R2 L' F' L' U2 

I had 3 f-perms.
The last solve was a pop on the f perm. the 4th solve i messed up on the cross so i ended up using a edge cycle alg. to solve the cross and got a dot oll which blew. it also had 1 free and 3 easy f2l pairs. could have been sub 20.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 10, 2009)

Crazy! Previous PB was 12.04

3x3 average of 12: *11.89*
11.18, 10.48, 10.66, 11.07, (15.35), 12.92, 13.42, 11.75, 14.05, 11.06, 12.31, (10.15)

Sub 12!! 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.89
1. 11.18 R B U' R2 D2 B2 F' D L2 B2 U' F D F2 U' R2 F2 R2 L' F' B D R B2 U
2. 10.48 R B F' D U2 R2 L U D' L U' D F B' L B D F D' F' L' D' U2 B' U
3. 10.66 R2 L2 U' D' R2 F' B' L B2 U2 D L R B D' U F' L R2 U' B F2 U F' D
4. 11.07 U' L U L' D R' B' R' D2 U R2 F D' R' B' F2 U L F2 R' L2 D' B' R' F'
5. (15.35) B' U L' U B2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 D F2 L' F R' B' D L F' D' F2 B2 L B2 U'
6. 12.92 D U2 F2 L2 U R2 D R D B' L' U D L' R' U2 L2 F L D' F R2 D F' D'
7. 13.42 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 L B' F' L2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U B F2 L2 B D2 B
8. 11.75 U' B D F L B' D2 R D2 L' B' F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U F' B2 L D2 B R2 D2
9. 14.05 U' R' F' R' U F L' D' L' D' F L' D2 B2 R2 D F' R L F' B U F2 U2 B
10. 11.06 R B2 U' F B2 D2 B L U2 B2 R F U' R L2 B U2 D' R' U' D R' B2 D' R
11. 12.31 F U' B U F' U F2 B R' D2 U' F' R' L2 F B2 R U D2 B F' D L R2 D2
12. (10.15) R2 B D' U B2 L' R2 F2 R' U2 L' F' L' D' F' D R' U L' F R2 L D' R2 U2



Some scrambles were very easy.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 11, 2009)

2x2.

5.21, 5.71, 7.16, 6.59, (4.39), 6.47, 6.14, 6.50, (9.89), 4.48, 5.61, 6.76,==>6.06

CLL, using an ES. I can't sub 7 with ortega on ES i think.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 11, 2009)

Average of 5: 21.23 (σ = 0.30)
1. 20.86 B' F2 D2 B2 L' R2 B R' U R' L2 B D' R' D B' U2 L' F2 R' D2 B R B F' 
2. (21.80) L' F2 R2 B D2 B' L U L R B' R L U' R2 F' R2 B' R2 D B L B2 U' D2 
3. 21.25 L2 B L' F2 D F L U2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L U B2 U2 R' L' B L' R2 B L U' 
4. (18.64) D2 U' R' L2 U2 L' U2 R B L D F2 R B' F2 U' F' U R' F B2 L F' U R2 
5. 21.59 L' U' R L' D F' B2 D' B' D U' F' L' F2 U' B U2 D2 R' U2 R' F D L2 U'

EDIT:

Average of 5: 20.99 (σ = 1.22)
1. 22.66 F L U B U' L F U' R2 U2 F2 B' L B L B L' B L' U2 L D R' D L' 
2. (19.54) B2 L B' F2 L' F' R B' L2 B' L2 D' U F2 R' D L D' U' F R2 F' L2 D L2 
3. (25.48) L U2 D' L' U R2 D' L R D B' L2 F' U2 B F2 L B D R2 U2 B U' F2 R' 
4. 20.55 F' L U B' R U' L' R' B2 D' U' L R F' B L R2 U R' D U' F' D B R' 
5. 19.76 F2 D' L U' L2 D L F' B2 D' U2 B' R U2 F L R2 F L' B2 L B' D2 L U


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 11, 2009)

Well nothing special but been cubing for about 3 weeks and just got my best time of 1:24.51 on 3x3. Pretty happy


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

Average of 5: 2.12
1. 2.23 R F' R' U F2 U' (r' u') R U2 R' U R U U2 (fail execution)
2. (1.88) U' F2 U' F' U F2 U' R U' (I move FL cancels into CLL)
3. 2.23 U' F U R F2 U' F R2 F (Can't remember solution)
4. (2.94) F2 U2 R U2 R F' U2 F' (f2 u') R' U' R U R' R' U2 R U R' U R' F2 R2 U'
5. 1.89 U R' F R U' F U' F (r) (SS) U' R' U R U' y R U' R' (PBL skip

Solutions in white. Japanese rotations in brackets


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 11, 2009)

2x2, with CLL with some ortega (if the FL is TOO easy)

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.37
worst time: 11.95

current avg5: 5.17 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 4.56 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 5.20 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 4.87 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 5.97 (σ = 1.64)
best avg100: 5.97 (σ = 1.64)

session avg: 5.97 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 6.01

I hate sune and antisune cases =/


----------



## mande (Nov 11, 2009)

First average of 100...sub 20!

Done on my only DIY, an old type A which is very loose and keeps popping. This average had quite a few pops without which the average could have been sub 19.

Average of 100: 19.77
Best average of 5: 16.95
Best average of 12: 17.53



Spoiler



1. 21.29 D2 U' L' U2 B' F' L' B' F' L' F B' R U' R' F2 D' F' U B2 R' B D U2 F 
2. 19.99 F U' L2 U2 L' U2 R2 L' D' U2 L' D' L F' R' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L' D2 B 
3. 22.96 F' B' L B2 U B U' R' U2 B' D2 R2 F R' B' R F R' D' R D' B2 D' R2 L 
4. 23.25 L R U' B' F' D' L' R2 D' F B' U2 R2 B D2 U F2 B2 R' U' F B' D2 R2 B' 
5. 17.85 R' F R F2 D B' L' F' D' F' U D L R' F2 B' U L' D' F2 U' B2 R F' R' 
6. 20.76 D L F2 B2 R L F' U D' F' D' U2 B' L B R2 L U F2 R F' U R' L2 F' 
7. 22.47 B2 D B' F2 D' B F2 U R' D2 B' F U2 F2 U F2 L B U' F2 L F B2 D' U2 
8. 23.28 R' B' R L D U B' U' D B2 D2 R U2 B U' D' F D2 R2 L' B' R2 D2 R' L 
9. 16.38 D B F2 U2 D R2 D2 R' F' D' R' L2 B2 R L' D' L B' D R2 L U2 B2 D2 F' 
10. 21.29 B L2 F B R F U' L D' U' F2 U F U' B R2 B L2 R2 U' D' R' L D2 B2 
11. 17.76 R2 U' F L B R' F2 R B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B' D' F2 D' F' U2 F2 L2 B D 
12. 17.80 F D F2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R' B L R2 D L U' L' D' B2 L' F U2 B' L R2 D2 
13. 22.13 F' B2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 F' D2 U' R L' B F' L F2 D2 L2 F' B' R' D' U2 L' D' 
14. 18.20 U2 B' L' U L' B F' R L' F' L2 U R' L' F' B L2 R' U F D' B L2 D B' 
15. 20.47 F2 L' D2 F U' L' R' F2 R' D' R2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F' L B' L2 R U F' R' L2 
16. 17.69 D' L F B' D' R2 L' B' D' F L2 F U B F2 L' F2 R' F U D2 F D' B' D2 
17. 18.66 L F' L2 F R D L2 U R B' D U' L2 D' L' F' L' U' F' B2 R B R L' U' 
18. 21.00 R' F D2 B2 F2 U B F2 U' F' R2 U R' B' D L R2 D U' R2 D' U' F2 U B' 
19. 18.96 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D U B2 R F2 R D' R U' D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 
20. 20.55 D' B' R' U2 B2 D' B' L' D2 R' L D' U2 R' B2 D B U' D F2 U' D L' B R 
21. 27.28 F' R2 F' U' R' F R' L D' U' R' B R' F' L R D B2 D U2 L' U2 R L B 
22. 20.21 B2 L2 B' U' B2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 F L F' U' F' R2 D U2 L2 U R' D U2 F' D2 
23. 22.61 F' L2 D2 B L2 F U2 R D' U' R U2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 D U2 B L D2 U2 L D 
24. 19.16 D R2 B' F' D2 F U' L2 R2 B L2 R' D R2 F' R' B2 R2 U' B D U' B R' B 
25. 23.78 R U2 L' D R' D R U' D B D' L' U R F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 D2 B 
26. 19.27 L R' U B L R' U B2 R' B L2 D' U' L' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D' F2 U' D2 L U 
27. 21.01 U F2 B U' B' U' B2 D' U' L' U' R2 B L2 D2 L' U R' L U2 F' R2 L' U B' 
28. 18.97 R' B2 U2 B' U F' D2 U2 L' D F' L2 B2 R' F' L D L' D' F R2 F' B2 D2 F' 
29. 18.49 R B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' D U' B' F U D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 L D' F2 D' L2 B F2 
30. 18.96 L R2 D2 L2 F' D' B' R2 U' R' B2 L2 R' F2 L F2 L D B U F U D B2 R' 
31. 15.75 D' U' F2 D U2 F B R2 F' L' U' D2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' F2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 
32. 19.00 U L2 B2 L U2 F' L' D' L' B2 R' D' F' L R' U2 L U' F R L2 U2 L R' D2 
33. 17.84 U2 L F2 B' R2 B2 L' B L' U' R2 U2 D L2 D' R' U F2 D2 U2 L R2 F D U' 
34. 18.36 U2 B2 F U' R' B' L D2 F B' L' B' F' L' R U2 B' L' U' B F' U2 F U L 
35. 19.41 B R2 D' F U2 F R2 F D' R2 U' B2 L B' F' D2 B L2 U D2 B' F2 U' D2 B2 
36. 20.04 L D2 F B2 U D' L2 U F2 B' U2 F2 D U F2 R' F R B U2 L U2 B' U L 
37. 21.22 D R' B F D R U B' D' R2 L D' F D2 F R2 B R2 F2 D' L2 R' U D L2 
38. 22.60 F' L2 R F2 U2 B' L2 D L R2 U L D F' R U2 L' D L U D R' D2 F' B 
39. 19.16 D2 U B' U2 L2 D R' F2 L F B R F2 R L' B2 F2 U2 B F R L' B' U B' 
40. 17.22 D2 R L' U L2 F' R' B' R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F' U' R' L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R F L F' 
41. 19.73 L' D2 B2 F R' D U2 B2 F' U L' F2 D B F U2 L' B F2 U2 B U F B2 R2 
42. 19.84 D' R2 F R F D' B2 D' U R2 F D' F' R2 U D2 B2 F' D2 L' D' F2 D R' B 
43. 19.59 D B2 D U2 R2 F2 D R' U' D2 L R2 D' L2 D2 U2 L2 D R F U B2 U' L' R' 
44. 18.59 U F B2 R2 L' B L D2 L2 D' L R U2 L U D L' F' U' D2 L F D U2 B' 
45. 17.26 B' F2 R2 L2 U' R' D R D U' R2 D B' L F' R2 L F U L2 F' D2 R F2 L' 
46. 22.33 D L' B' U2 B2 R L2 D2 B2 L R' B' U R' F' R B' D' U F2 L' R' U2 R D 
47. 18.62 U2 D R U2 B' F' L D' R' U' D' B2 D' R B D U' L2 R' U' D2 B' D B L' 
48. 17.80 U R D2 U' B D U2 R' F U F' D' U2 R F' B2 U2 R L' D L2 F' D L' U' 
49. 17.20 D B U F L R' U F' D' B2 L' F2 D' L2 B R F2 B' L D2 R2 L' D' F L2 
50. 18.10 U2 F2 R B' R F D R D' B' D' U' F' U D2 R2 B' F' L2 F' D2 R' F' U R' 
51. 18.46 B' D2 B2 R L2 U L2 F2 L B U2 B2 D B2 F L' F' B' L' R2 F2 B2 D2 U' B2 
52. 17.09 F' D B2 U D2 R L' D2 F D' R2 U B R' U' D2 F' L' U' F' B' D F2 L' F 
53. (15.50) U L' U' D' B' R L B' U L' R' D R U D' L' F U' D2 R2 B D' F B' U2 
54. 20.56 R U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B' F2 D' B L' B D2 B2 L' B D' U' F2 R' D2 B 
55. 18.44 F2 D' F2 R2 F U' B2 R D2 F2 R B2 L' F D L B2 F' L B' U R' L2 D U2 
56. 15.85 D' B' F2 R2 D' L2 B' D F D U B2 D2 F' R D R F2 D' L2 U' D2 B U D 
57. 20.15 F' L2 F' R2 U D F2 R B F D2 L' F2 R' B' D2 U2 F R' D' R' B2 R D2 L' 
58. 15.68 F D R2 D R B U' D' F' R U F L2 B2 U2 F R' F2 L D' L2 F2 B' D B2 
59. 16.57 B2 R' D' L R2 F' U' F B D2 B2 L D F' L2 B' R2 L' D R2 B L' R B' R2 
60. 34.38 F' B' D' U2 L D F' B2 U2 F2 D' R U2 F U2 D' R' B D' U2 F2 R D F2 L2 
61. 20.99 B R2 U B' F' U2 D F2 R' L' F' D' L' U' B2 D L2 D' B2 L' R' D2 U' L2 R' 
62. 21.95 F' B' U F2 U' D' L2 D' U R B2 D2 U R2 B' R2 L2 B' R L2 U B L' F B2 
63. 18.72 U' F2 L2 D2 B' F2 L' F2 D U' L2 U2 L B R2 F' L' D' R' D' F2 B R' U2 L 
64. 17.49 B' U2 L D L' U2 D' F2 L2 D' B L U' B' L' U2 F D' R2 B D B U D' R 
65. 21.68 D2 B2 U' B L2 F2 R2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B' L2 U F' U2 D2 R L' U' D' R2 D2 B' 
66. 20.43 U R2 U L U2 D2 L U F R2 B' R' D2 R B L2 B2 D2 B L' D B' R2 B' D2 
67. 16.66 R' U2 D F2 U' L B' U R' L2 F2 R2 B R F2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B' L' D2 F' 
68. 18.01 U' R' F L U2 R B2 D2 R B' D' F R2 D' B L2 R2 D2 R' F' U' B' U2 B' L 
69. 18.76 U2 D' R' D' B F2 U' L F R2 F2 R' D R D2 R L B L U L' B2 R' B R 
70. 19.80 B' F2 R2 D F R D' U F2 U2 R2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 D2 B' U' R2 F' 
71. 22.88 B D F' D B U2 B2 L' D F R2 F R2 F U' R' B2 U2 D2 F L2 R B2 F' L 
72. 19.08 F' D2 U R2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' U B L' B2 L F' D U' B2 D' F' R2 B U D B' 
73. 18.67 D' U2 L' B L D' R' D2 B2 R2 D F' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 R B2 R' L2 F' B2 U2 D 
74. 18.03 U R' F L D L U2 R2 B R B L2 F L U F' L R2 F' B L F U' R' D' 
75. 19.86 L' R' B2 R D' U B D U B' D' U B' R L B R B' R' B D F2 D2 B2 L' 
76. 17.57 U' L2 F' R' U' F' L F2 L' F' R2 B F2 R2 B' L' F L R B' F L' B F D 
77. 22.39 D' L2 R' F' R L2 D' R F' B2 D L2 R2 D2 B' L' U B D B' U' L' R2 B2 L' 
78. 18.33 D U2 R D U' B' F L2 F' R2 U' B D' B' L B2 D' R L' B2 D L F' R D 
79. (1:01.99) F2 D L2 R F' B2 L B D2 R' L D' F' U' B2 F' D U B' U2 R' B D2 R' L2 
80. 19.21 B2 F' D2 L' B F2 R' U F' D B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R U' L2 F L B D' B2 F' D' 
81. 21.73 L2 D' U' B' D' R L D' U' L2 U' R' B L2 B' U2 L2 D' U B2 F U' B' L' D' 
82. 19.80 U B' L' B2 L D2 F U' D R F D R' L' F2 D' F2 L U R L' F2 D F B2 
83. 19.64 L' B2 F' U' B F L F' D2 U R L2 F R' B2 L2 F D2 B' D R' D2 F D' L 
84. 17.34 B2 U L B U2 D' B F2 U2 F' U F' U L U B L' F' B' D F' R2 F2 B2 L 
85. 25.82 D' R2 U' R F' U' B L' D2 L D' B U2 L R' D L2 D' R L' B2 F2 R' F L' 
86. 15.65 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 B R' D' R F R D U L' D2 U L B' L' R2 D' U2 B2 L R' 
87. 19.19 U F' U2 B' D' F' R' D' L' F2 U L' B' L2 R B' U2 R' U2 F2 B2 U R' B2 F 
88. 23.24 B2 U2 L' D R2 B D' U2 B F' L F B' D L B' U2 B2 F' U' F R F' U2 F2 
89. 19.41 B2 U' R D L' B2 U B2 U2 L2 R U D2 R F2 D' U2 R2 D2 R F' D U' R2 L' 
90. 21.55 R' D F2 D' U R' F' L2 F' U2 F B2 D' R' U' R' B2 D U2 B L' U' B R' B2 
91. 19.98 R2 F2 U' L F2 R' U D B R' D' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D L' D' R L' B2 R U' L 
92. 17.28 F R2 U D2 F' U2 R' B L' B' D' F' B2 U2 L' F' D2 L B U' D' F' L U2 F 
93. 18.90 D' B L2 U2 B' U' D F' B2 D R2 L' B2 U2 F' U2 L U2 L B U' D2 R F2 L' 
94. 20.56 L2 U' R D2 U2 L' U F U' D2 L R2 B F R2 F' D2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 F' R' F' 
95. 18.81 L2 U L' U L' B2 F' U2 B R' U F R2 D' U B2 L U2 F2 D F' U D2 F2 R' 
96. 17.67 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R B' D' L' B' U2 D' B' F2 D' B' F2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 B' 
97. 25.93 F' U2 B L2 B2 R' B' U' R D' F U2 R2 B' R' U' L R2 F2 R F D' U B2 L' 
98. 22.03 D R' D2 F2 B2 U2 B D' R' F' U' L' F2 D' R2 B' U D2 B D2 R' B U2 F' B' 
99. 16.69 L D U' B' U D' R' F L B2 L2 U2 B2 F D B2 L' R2 F2 U' L F2 R2 L B2 
100. 16.31 F R F' B' D' L R' U' R' D2 U2 B D2 F B' R U' L' B F' L' D2 R' L2 F'



Anything sup-25 was a pop.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay. Getting more and more sub-16 averages.

Statistics for 11-11-2009 15:00:41

Average: 15.86
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 13.33
Worst Time: 25.41
Individual Times:
1.	15.74	L D U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F L' D U F' D' R' D' B U' B2 D B2 R B D U' L'
2.	15.03	F2 L2 R2 D' B F' U' B2 D' F' L' U2 B F2 L' R B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U' B R
3.	(25.41)	R2 D U B2 F D2 B2 F D L R D' U F' L2 U' L2 R' F' D2 U B' L' B F'
4.	16.47	F2 D' U B' R D U' F' D F D2 U' F' U2 L' R2 B' R2 U' F D U L R U
5.	15.80	U L2 U2 L U L2 R D2 B U B' F D2 B R2 B U' L2 D2 U2 R2 D' U' F L'
6.	14.59	L R' F L2 D2 B2 F' D U2 B2 F' U F' L2 F' L D U' F U' F2 D2 U' L2 R2
7.	18.81	L R' D2 B' L' U2 R' B2 R' U B' F' R F2 L2 U R U2 R' D2 U2 R' U' B' R2
8.	16.37	D2 L F L2 D B2 D' B2 D L R U R B' R' D2 L' B2 F R2 D R B F2 L'
9.	(13.33)	L2 R D2 U' L R D2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 B R B2 F L2 R2 F2 U L' U' R U R2
10.	14.79	B2 D U2 B F' D R F2 R B' F D2 B' L2 R B' F2 D L2 F U F L2 F2 U'
11.	14.72	U2 L' B' F2 D B2 F D' F' L' R2 F2 L' D2 U L2 D U2 L2 B D' U' B D2 L2
12.	16.27	R' U B F' L2 R B R D' R2 B F' L F2 U F L' D2 B' U' B' F2 D' L R2


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 11, 2009)

4x4 single: *44.67*

First sub 45!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 5: 2.12
> 1. 2.23 R F' R' U F2 U' (r' u') R U2 R' U R U U2 (fail execution)
> 2. (1.88) U' F2 U' F' U F2 U' R U' (I move FL cancels into CLL)
> 3. 2.23 U' F U R F2 U' F R2 F (Can't remember solution)
> ...



1.63, 1.98, 2.73, 2.23, 1.91 = 2.04



Spoiler



for the second I did x y' R U R' U R' then PBL


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 11, 2009)

Sub 2 4x4 Average!!

1:57.87, 1:56.33, (1:46.55), (2:02.43), 1:49.85 = 1:54.68


Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:54.68
1. 1:57.87 B L' B2 Rw L B' F' Fw U2 B' D R Rw' Fw U' Rw2 Uw2 B2 R' F L' Uw' B R F Fw' L2 F2 Uw2 L U2 R U Uw2 R' F2 Fw2 Rw' Fw U2 
2. 1:56.33 L2 U Uw' R Fw' R' B U Uw B L2 U' Fw F2 R' U' R2 F' R Uw D L' U' Uw2 R2 Uw2 L F' Rw' B D' Uw Rw D U L2 Fw U' D2 F2 
3. (1:46.55) R' Rw2 L2 B2 Fw F' L' R2 Uw R' U2 B2 D Fw B L' Fw L2 F' L D Rw' B' L R' D' F' Fw2 B2 R' B Uw2 F' Uw' U' L B2 Fw' R L2 
4. (2:02.43) L B Fw2 D' B Rw Fw D2 F' Rw R' B2 R Fw B' L R2 F R2 Fw' F2 D' R' Rw2 Uw Fw F2 R L2 U2 D L2 F' U F2 Uw F2 R2 D Uw2 
5. 1:49.85 L2 Rw' F' Uw F2 Uw D2 B2 L' Fw F Rw2 Fw' F' Uw2 B' R' L Fw2 D' B R B' U B F Rw L Fw' Uw' F Uw2 R B R' Fw2 L2 Fw2 D2 B2


----------



## ianini (Nov 11, 2009)

Session average: 22.52
1. 24.37 B L' F R2 D2 L R2 D' U' L D2 L2 D' U2 B2 U D' B' L F2 L R' F2 D U 
2. (24.51) F' D U L' F' B2 L2 D' L B2 F' L U F2 L2 R' F L2 B' U' L U2 B U2 D' 
3. 21.69 U2 D2 B' R2 U2 L' F2 R B' F L F' L' R2 U R' L2 D2 F' B2 U2 D2 R' U' F2 
4. (18.02) F' U F' D2 U2 B2 L' U' F L2 F D B' D2 B' F2 L2 D R2 B D2 F B R L' 
5. 21.50 L' R' F B R' U' D F' B' L F D2 U' F' B' U R' U2 F2 L R F2 U B2 D 

finally all solves are sub 25!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

Today's 2x2 PB:

Average of 12: 4.69
1. 5.09 R F U F' R2 U F' U R2 
2. 4.40 U' R F2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' 
3. 5.54 U' R' F' R' F2 U' R U 
4. (6.29) F R U2 R U' R2 U' 
5. 5.70 U R F2 R' F U' F2 R' U 
6. 3.70 F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R U' R' 
7. 5.04 R2 F U R2 U2 F' R' U' 
8. 5.25 U R2 U' R' F R' F R U 
9. 3.67 R' F U2 R' F' U' F2 U 
10. 4.26 F' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R 
11. 4.23 U F U' F2 R U' F U R' 
12. (3.46) F R2 U R2 U' R F2 U 

Last 5 made 4.05 avg of 5, also a PB. Sub-4 soon! Also did a 5.45 avg of 100 PB today..0.3 better than yesterday.

maruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## qqwref (Nov 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 5: 2.12
> 1. 2.23 R F' R' U F2 U' (r' u') R U2 R' U R U U2 (fail execution)
> 2. (1.88) U' F2 U' F' U F2 U' R U' (I move FL cancels into CLL)
> 3. 2.23 U' F U R F2 U' F R2 F (Can't remember solution)
> ...



1.72, 3.61, 5.59, 3.88, 7.73+ => 4.36 lol


----------



## Zava (Nov 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 5: 2.12
> 1. 2.23 R F' R' U F2 U' (r' u') R U2 R' U R U U2 (fail execution)
> 2. (1.88) U' F2 U' F' U F2 U' R U' (I move FL cancels into CLL)
> 3. 2.23 U' F U R F2 U' F R2 F (Can't remember solution)
> ...



1.46, 2.06, 3.68, 2.93 2.58 -> 2.52
not bad from a nub like me


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 12, 2009)

Solving the 3x3x3 part on the 4x4x4 with no parities average of 12 with inspection: 14.69


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2009)

Robbyau: go forth and do an average, no inspection and with/without parity.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 12, 2009)

Seems like a lot of people are doing 2x2 today. At school during one of my classes we had quite a bit of free time so I did an average of 12.

Times: 2.58, 2.55, 2.84, 3.15, 3.61, (4.41), 3.80, (1.91), 2.75, 2.97, 3.19, 4.18
Average of 12: 3.16

lol. The first and last 5 solves are sub 3 averages of 5, but the middle two solves killed it. 
Pretty good considering I only started doing 2x2 again a couple days ago.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2009)

I suffered 2nd degree burns at the beach. Don't know if this is an accomplishment or not 

On a serious note. Managed to solve a computer square-1. Used elimescubes's method.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 12, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!

Statistics for 11-11-2009 21:48:01

Average: 15.57
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 12.59
Worst Time: 18.63
Individual Times:
1.	12.92	L' B2 F' L2 D2 L2 R' D2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' U' F' D U' F2 R2 D U' L2
2.	14.63	L2 R2 B2 D U2 L' R' D2 U2 F2 D U' R2 D' U2 F' U' L' R2 D U L2 D' L2 D'
3.	17.24	U F D' U' L' B U' L2 R D2 L' U2 L2 D' U' R' D L R F D U L2 D U
4.	16.62	L2 B F' D B D2 L' D U F D2 U2 R2 B' F2 D L U B2 F D' B' F L' R
5.	(12.59)	L2 F' L' F2 U' L' R2 U L D2 B2 F R' U' B D L B' F' D2 U B' L2 R U
6.	16.17	R' U2 B2 F L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L' R2 F D2 B' R D U2 R B U B F' D' U' B'	N perm. =/
7.	14.82	F L' R' U' L' R' B F' L' R' B' U' L R' B F' R2 U R' B' L' R U2 L' R
8.	(18.63)	D U' R2 B2 F D2 U R B2 F2 L2 R B F U' B2 R D' F R' F2 L R' B2 U
9.	14.36	L' R2 D U2 B' R' U L D B F R' D' U2 B' U' L' B' R' F2 R D' U2 F' U
10.	15.75	F L' U2 R2 D' U F' L R D L D L2 R' D' U2 B F R D L' D2 F' R B'
11.	17.06	B' L' R2 F2 L2 R F' R' D' R B' R' B F L' R B2 R' D2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 B2
12.	16.10	U L' R' D2 U' L R B2 L' R F D' F L' R U' L' R D' U' L' R' B' F2 D'

Almost done with OLL, used 2-look on a solve or two here.
-TYPE C

EDIT: Followed by a 16.34 average 10/12!!!

EDIT 2: Did _another_ average 10/12: 16.36!!!

So fast.


----------



## raymondhfeng (Nov 12, 2009)

I finally got sub 40. Non lucky.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2009)

1. 8.501 B L' R' L' B' R' L l' r' u 
2. (5.808) L' B L B L' U R B' b u' 
3. (9.576) U L U' R U R B U' l b' 
4. 8.305 U L B' L' U R L' R l' r' b u' 
5. 7.905 U R' L U' R L U R' U' l' b' u

a5=8.254

PB!!!

Vs. faz in msn. (btw this is pyra)


----------



## Edam (Nov 12, 2009)

new 4x4 pb's

1:37.46, 1:37.92, 1:30.77, (1:25.78), (1:46.66) - 1:35.38

failed on the last solve, but finally getting some consistancy on 4x4. 
what are you averaging now pete?

--EDIT--
I'm being great today in general, new 3x3 avg5 pb:

3x3
17.47, 15.69, 17.42, (15.50), (18.77) = 16.86

15.69 was a pll skip though.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 12, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.28
Standard Deviation: 3.31
Best Time: 14.62
Worst Time: 30.55
Individual Times:
1.	27.84	U2 L' B' D2 B' R2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F L R2 D2 R2 F2 L R' D B' D2 B2 F2
2.	19.65	L2 R U F R2 B U2 F D B F R' U2 B2 L2 B D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 U B
3.	22.44	U D2 R F2 R' F2 R' F U2 R B2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U B U2 D2 F' R' U2 R D'
4.	25.26	B' R2 B2 U L' U' L2 R2 U' D' F D L2 B U F2 R B' R U2 R' F' R L2 B2
5.	25.92	R U2 B L2 U' D2 L D' R' B2 U B' L' F' B U2 F' R D L2 B U2 B D F2
6.	21.93	B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L' R2 F' D B D' F2 D2 U L' D' R2 U2 R U D2 L B2 R'
7.	19.34	L2 U D2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D B' L' D L' F R' U' D' F' R U' B D B' L'
8.	30.55	U L F2 U F R2 F2 U' B R U D L' B D' U2 L F U' D' L' R' F2 D U2
9.	18.84	L' D B2 R2 F R F2 R' B2 D R' F2 D' U F' U D L2 D F2 B D2 R D2 L'
10.	24.38	B2 R' F B' L2 D2 L' F2 L R2 D2 F L U2 L' U2 D R2 B' U2 D' R' F L2 U
11.	15.71	L' B2 L2 F' D' F' U D' R2 F' L F' U R L2 D R' L' F2 B' R L' D' U' F2
12.	21.30	F2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U B F2 U2 B D R U R' B2 D F D2 L' R2 F' B L' U
13.	28.16	D' L2 F' D' U F' L R D2 U R U R U B F D' U B2 F' D2 U L' F D2
14.	19.30	B' L' R' B F U' L B F' U2 F2 R' U B' F2 L2 R2 D2 B F' D' L2 R D' R2
15.	22.84	D' F' D' L R2 U B F' L2 D' U B2 R2 B R' B2 F' L' F D2 R B F2 R' U
16.	26.39	F2 D2 U2 F' U B2 F2 D' U2 R2 F D' U L R2 B F' L2 D' U2 L F2 R U2 R'
17.	21.40	D R2 B D' L R2 D' B2 D' U F' D L' B' F2 D2 U2 R U F L B' L' R D
18.	23.89	L' R B D' B2 F' U B D2 F2 L R F2 R2 B' F2 D R2 F' L' R D' R2 D' U2
19.	28.31	D' U L' D2 U' L2 R2 B F U' R F2 D U B2 U2 B' D U2 L F2 L2 R' U' B'
20.	23.98	D' L2 R B F' L2 R' B2 L D' F U B F D2 R2 F L R2 D U2 L' U2 F' L2
21.	26.34	B2 F' D' U L R' D2 R2 B2 L' D U' F U' F' D2 U' B' F' U B' F R F U2
22.	28.53	F2 L2 F D' R2 B' D' B2 L' R' U' R F2 L' R' D L' R' B' F' L' U F' D U
23.	20.65	D' U L2 R' F2 D' B' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L B L R U' L2 R2 U' F' D' B2
24.	18.05	B2 D' U L' R2 B F2 D2 U L U' R2 B D2 B' D2 L2 D U2 F' L U2 R2 U B'
25.	20.19	L' R D U2 L' R B2 F2 U' L' B2 L2 R' F U L R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L' D2 L2
26.	20.86	R' U R' F' R B F L R2 D2 U' F D U2 F' L D2 B' F2 D U' B F D U'
27.	22.23	L U' R B2 F L F L2 R D U' L' R' D U2 B2 R' B2 F2 D L R' U L' U'
28.	25.34	R' D' B' L' R2 D U L' D2 U B2 F U L R' D U' B F' L' R B L2 D' U
29.	20.13	D' L R F2 U2 F2 R U B' F2 U2 B D U' L R D' B' F2 D2 U' F2 D' U2 R2
30.	22.04	L2 B L U B F' R' B F' D U B2 U' L' D U' L' F2 R' D' U R' B F2 L
31.	21.31	D2 L B' D U' L' R U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' F' L' R2 D' R D2 R2 B F' D U2 R'
32.	24.72	U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R D L' R' D' B' R F2 D U L2 F D' L' B F L2 R2 D2
33.	21.74	L R' D U' F D2 U2 F2 R' D' F U' B F2 D R B F D' U2 L R' U B' F'
34.	25.24	L2 F L R F' R' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B F2 L' B' L2 R2 D U2 R2 U L' D L R2
35.	20.02	F L R2 U' B D2 L2 B' F L2 B' F U2 R' D2 B L2 R' D2 U L2 F D F R2
36.	27.30	L D2 U R B' F L2 D2 U L' R' B' F' L' B F2 D L' R' F D2 R' D2 U2 F2
37.	22.52	L R2 F' L2 U L' R B L2 D U B' F2 R F' D U2 L R' B' F D B L F'
38.	24.69	D U2 L' D2 U L B F R F' D' F' L2 R' D B F R' U L B F L' D' U'
39.	24.52	L D' F L D' U2 B D2 U2 L2 U' B' F R' U' B2 D2 U L2 R F L' R2 B2 F2
40.	21.44	U' L' R U2 B2 D B F' L R B D U L R2 F L U F2 L R' D2 U' L2 D
41.	23.84	B' F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 R' D U' B2 L' R' D U2 B2 U' L' R F2 L B' L' B' F
42.	19.44	L2 R U' L B D L2 R2 D2 U R F D' U' R2 B' F' D' U2 F' L D U2 F2 D'
43.	28.13	D F U' F2 L2 B' F' L' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U L' R' F' D' U L' R F L R U2
44.	20.82	R2 D R B' F L' R' B L' B R D2 L R F' U2 F D2 F' U L R2 B' R2 B'
45.	21.66	B2 F L R' D2 L2 R D2 B D' R2 B' F' L B2 F' L2 R2 U B F' D R B2 F2
46.	16.02	D' U F2 L D' R2 U' B F2 D' U L2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 F' L' R' D' U2 B' L F
47.	26.25	D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' B2 L' R2 D' U F' R2 D' U' L' R B' R D2
48.	25.99	R' U B' F' D U' F2 U F2 D U2 L B2 F2 D2 L' D' U B L2 B2 F' R' U' R2
49.	25.86	D' L' U L' R2 B F' U' L' R B2 R' F D U' F2 D' U2 L' R' D U L2 B F'
50.	21.75	F R' D2 F' R2 D2 U R' F' L F2 L' F L' D2 U B F' L2 R2 B R' D F' U'
51.	25.55	U L' R2 U R U2 B' R F R2 B' F L' R D2 U' L2 R' B2 F D2 F2 D' U2 R
52.	28.17	L2 R2 B U2 B' F2 D' U L R2 D2 B2 D B' U L B2 F2 D2 L2 R D' U L D'
53.	21.03	D U2 L' R' B F L2 B F' D B2 L2 R D' B2 L F' L R2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 R
54.	20.66	B D U L' R B F D B L D U L' B2 F U2 B F D2 L R2 U L B2 F
55.	24.10	L2 R' U2 L2 R D2 U' R2 U L B L' D' B2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L F' R' F2 L'
56.	26.82	U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B L' R D2 U' L' B F2 D U2 B' D U' R' U2 F
57.	21.45	L' R2 D2 U L' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 R D2 U' F D2 L R F D2 F U2 L2 D2 U' F'
58.	19.56	D2 U R F2 R2 U' L' R B2 F U L2 R2 B' R' B L F L R' F2 L2 R' U2 L
59.	23.39	L R2 B D2 U2 B' F' U2 L' B L B F2 U2 L' D L D' R2 D' B' F2 R2 D' U2
60.	16.15	D' U' F' L B R' B R' U' R' B F2 L2 R' F2 L' F D2 U F' U2 B' F' R' B'
61.	26.64	B2 D2 U R B' D' F' L' R' F R B' F' D U' B2 F' R' U' F' R' F2 D U2 F'
62.	16.81	D' U' L' D2 U' R D2 U' B2 F R2 B F2 R D U L B2 F2 D' U' B F' D2 U
63.	24.01	U' B' L' D' L2 R D' F2 L2 U2 L' F L2 R B2 L' F D2 R' D U2 R2 F D U
64.	22.82	B U2 B2 F' D' U2 B' F U' R D2 U' B' F D L' D2 U R2 B2 F2 U R D' B'
65.	20.39	R D' U B2 D L2 D' U' R2 F' D' F L' R F' D' U2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 R' D U2
66.	22.08	D' F2 R2 B F' L' R D U R2 F' L2 B F' U2 R U2 L R U' R2 B' R2 B' F
67.	17.32	B' L' F' D R B2 D' L' D2 L2 B2 U' L R B2 F' D' U' R2 D2 B F L2 F2 L'
68.	24.28	D' U2 F' D2 B2 L D L2 B D2 L2 R' F' U' B D L' R' U' L F2 U F L D
69.	25.01	F D2 U' L B F2 R B2 F U2 L' R2 D B D2 U L' F' R D U R B2 L2 F2
70.	25.33	D' L2 B' D2 U R U' B' F2 D R B F L2 R2 B F2 U' B2 F2 R B' D2 U2 L'
71.	19.52	D' U B L R' U' F2 U B' F D F' R D2 F D' L2 R' B F2 L2 U' F2 D U'
72.	18.26	L' B L B' F L R D F2 D2 F' L2 R B L' U' F D' L' R2 F' L' R' B2 U2
73.	21.06	R F D' B2 F2 U B D' R F' U2 L2 U B F2 D R D2 U2 B D F R' U2 B2
74.	21.94	U2 F2 D L' R B' F2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 U B' L' R D2 B F2 D
75.	18.89	L2 R' U F2 L2 U2 B2 L' R2 B' D2 U L R2 B2 D' U' L' R' B' F2 L2 R D U'
76.	26.42	B F' D2 U' B F2 D L R' F L' B L D2 U' L B2 F' L' R D B' R2 U' R'
77.	18.85	D R2 D' R2 U L' D2 B2 D R2 D' B L R2 U2 B' F2 L' R2 D' U2 R' B F' L
78.	19.98	R' D2 U2 R D U' R' F' L2 F' D U' L B F D U B2 D' R2 U' L2 R B2 F2
79.	17.54	D F2 D' B' F2 R B' F2 D' U' B F2 D' L2 R2 B' D' L2 R2 B' F2 D' F L2 U'
80.	21.26	B F U2 B' U F2 D U' B' U2 L' R U2 B2 R' D U' L R' B D U' L B2 F2
81.	22.14	L U' F L R U B F L F U' L2 R2 D U' L' R D2 F2 D U' F' U L2 R2
82.	22.81	B F' L R' B2 F R B' F' L' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B2 D U B' U L
83.	20.32	D B' F' D' U2 R B F2 D R F R D' F2 L R U2 F L R' F' D' L' U' B
84.	20.31	L' R2 U B2 F' R' F L' R2 F' L D R U' F U' L D2 F U2 L' R' B2 L R2
85.	22.04	F' R' U2 B R2 D2 U F' L2 R2 D U2 F D' B U L' D' U' B2 F' L R2 D B
86.	23.55	D U B' U' B' U2 B F L D2 U B D' R B' F D U2 F' R2 F2 D' L2 R F'
87.	24.09	D U' B F' L' R U2 R' B' F D' B2 U' L2 R D B2 F2 L' R' D' U' R' B2 F
88.	16.52	U F2 R' D2 U' F U' L2 D B L R2 D' U2 B F' D' B R2 B F2 L B2 F' D'
89.	21.63	D2 U2 R' U2 B2 F D2 R' U2 B' F2 D' L2 R' B D2 U L R' U2 B2 F R2 B2 L
90.	14.62	U' L R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L R2 B F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' F2 L R2 F U' B' F R' F
91.	23.15	L2 R' F' L' U B2 L2 B D2 B2 D' U R2 F' D2 R' B' D U F D2 L2 B' L' B'
92.	17.49	U L B' L D' F' L2 R2 B F L R2 B2 F L' B' F' L B2 L R F R B' L'
93.	18.88	D2 L' R' B' D2 B F D2 U2 R B2 F2 R D' L' R2 F D B' F' L U2 L2 R' U2
94.	20.63	B F U2 L D F U' B' F D' U2 F D' B D2 U L' R B R2 D U2 B' F2 R
95.	17.43	R' D' B2 U2 B2 F L' D' B R2 U2 L R' B F2 L R D U L R2 B' F' D2 F'
96.	23.71	D U' L2 R D U B2 R D' L' R' U B2 F L R' D2 U L' B2 L R F' L' D'
97.	23.18	F U B2 F' D' L2 U L2 R' D' B R' D' R B2 F2 L2 R2 B D U R' D U' F2
98.	19.03	U L' D2 U2 R F' U' L2 R' B2 F D2 F' R' F U' F2 L F D B R' B D2 F'
99.	25.50	R' B F' D U F2 L' D' L2 U' F' R' D2 U' L2 D U L' R B F U2 L' B F
100.	20.52	D2 U2 B D' L2 R B R2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' D' U' B2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 R D U L'


Not an accomplishment time but I did an avg of 100 first time over 3 months?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> 
> 
> 
> Not an accomplishment time but I did an avg of 100 first time over 3 months?



Heard of spoilers? =P


----------



## Muesli (Nov 12, 2009)

1:35.54

First ever timed OH solve.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 12, 2009)

Edam said:


> new 4x4 pb's
> 
> 1:37.46, 1:37.92, 1:30.77, (1:25.78), (1:46.66) - 1:35.38
> 
> ...



Wow, awesome improvement Adam! On a good day, I average sub-1:50. I get the odd 1:3x.00 or sometimes 1:2x.00 single. 

I suppose it helps if you're sub-20 on 3x3 though


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2009)

Megaminx:




1:40.21 New PB 

Also got 1:49.82 Mean of 3


----------



## aronpm (Nov 12, 2009)

I just set a new non-lucky 3x3x3 PB by about 3 seconds! It's now 21.02 seconds, and happens to be better than my lucky PB (21.4 seconds)


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

oh average of 5
28.28
28.84, (25.34), 30.53, (DNF), 25.45


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 12, 2009)

13.03 average of 12 on sq-1 earlier. It was mostly 11s, 12s and 13s, with two counting 17s bringing it up. I'll find the stats tomorrow; I'm tired now.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2009)

WTF?

Average of 5: 3.18
1. (5.54) U' R F2 U2 R U2 R U' F' 
2. 3.53 R2 F' R U2 F R' F' R' 
3. 2.68 U2 F R U2 R F U2 R U' 
4. 3.33 R2 F' R2 F2 R' F U' 
5. (1.58) R2 F R' U2 R' U' 

1.58 was LL skip. Previous PB was 4.05 WTF??

2x2 obviously


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 13, 2009)

Solved a megaminx for the first time ever.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2009)

WTF BUT FTW!

Statistics for 11-12-2009 18:36:45

Average: 15.49
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 11.58
Worst Time: 17.98
Individual Times:
1.	15.09	U' B2 F' L D2 F2 L D2 L' U2 F2 L2 F R D' U2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R D B D
2.	(11.58)	B2 D F2 L R' B' F' L' R B2 L R' B F L R' B2 L' D U' F' L D2 F2 L2
3.	14.12	F2 L R D U2 B F L' F2 U' B F' L' R D2 L' F D2 U2 R2 B F' D' U' L2
4.	16.78	L2 R U2 B F L' U2 L2 U B' L2 B2 R F' L' F' U B F2 D' U' B2 L' R2 D
5.	17.00	D' L R2 B2 F' D2 U' F U' L' R2 B' L R' D' R' D F D' B D L2 R2 F' R
6.	15.64	B F' L B' F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 B L2 R2 D' U' L' B' D' U2 B R2 U L' R2 D
7.	15.54	F' L2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D B' L U' L2 R2 B2 L' B L R' B2 L' R D U' B2
8.	14.13	R F' D' U R2 F' U2 L2 U B2 R2 D U' L2 D F L R D2 B F' L' B2 R' B
9.	14.69	D' U' L B2 U2 L R2 D' L' D2 B2 U L' D' U L2 B2 F L B F' R B U' B'
10.	16.31	F2 R2 B' F' D2 B' F R' D R B' F' L' U' F' D U' F U2 L' R2 B L2 U2 R
11.	(17.98)	F D2 U' R' F D U' B2 R U F L F' L' B2 F R2 B D L D' L' F R2 U2
12.	15.55	R2 B2 F L' R B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 B D2 U L2 D' F' D' U2 R2 D B' F

I forget to mention in previous posts, scramble cross on top (white on top, green on front in CCT).

PB! I just broke my average of 12 PB yesterday! Wow!

-TYPE C TYPE C TYPE C!

The 11.58 scramble's x-cross is just REDICULOUS (sp i know). SERIOUSLY!


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 13, 2009)

I just solved a 4x4 on the computer so thats my first 4x4 solve. I didn't time it because i didn't see the point and because i was refering to a video (parity).But i don't really care because i just solved a 4x4.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, with my brand new AII cube: 13.27 average of 12 without any long warm-ups. But I have a nasty headache 
Second best average so far.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2009)

Solved a square-1 intuitively, except for parity and solving the edges. Twas very hard, and took a few days.


----------



## ianini (Nov 13, 2009)

Session average: 23.11
1. 20.05 L' B2 F' R2 F2 U2 L F' B L2 U2 R' D2 U2 L' U' L' F' U' B2 U2 F2 U L D2 
2. (19.68) L' U' F2 D' L' F R L2 D F U' R' L2 B' F2 D' L2 U B' L2 D' U F R2 L' 
3. 25.08 L' B' R2 L F' L' D' L' U2 L2 D2 B' L' F2 D' L F R' L' U R U L2 R B' 
4. 24.21 U F' D F U' L' U' F L F' R2 L U L' B' U D' B' R2 U' L2 D2 B R' U 
5. (39.15) B' F' L2 F B D2 L R' B U F' L2 U B2 F R F R2 F' R U' D R' L' B 

yay for somewhat consistency!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> The 11.58 scramble's x-cross is just REDICULOUS (sp i know). SERIOUSLY!



Can you please give a solution? Cross on top right? I see so many good things in the scramble, but I can't find an efficient way of making an X-cross with it.


----------



## ianini (Nov 13, 2009)

Session average: 22.17
1. 22.40 F R2 F D B L U B2 F2 U' F2 B' U' B2 F2 D R D2 F B2 D2 L R2 U' R2 
2. (22.91) R2 U2 D2 R2 B F2 D F2 R2 U2 L' F' U' F' R' F B L' F2 L2 U' L D' R2 L2 
3. 22.16 L U F D' R' U' L' U2 F B' L' F L' B2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 B L' R 
4. 21.96 L' R2 U F2 B' D2 F' U2 B R' B U2 B L2 F R' F B U L2 R' F' L F2 L' 
5. (18.93) R2 B' F U2 L U' L' R2 D L' B' F' R' F2 D' U2 F B' L R D2 L' D2 F L 

slowdown and lookahead thanks pcwizcube!
thats what i did on that 18.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> The 11.58 scramble's x-cross is just REDICULOUS (sp i know). SERIOUSLY!



You know, if you right click on a misspelled word when you are typing, it gives you suggestions for the correct spelling. Try it now!

ZB FTW:

2. (11.58) B2 D F2 L R' B' F' L' R B2 L R' B F L R' B2 L' D U' F' L D2 F2 L2



Spoiler



x2 R2 y' R' D' F R
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 y' R' U R U2 R' U R
r U R' U R U2 r'
Fperm


I got 9.43 with a really slow PLL.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 13, 2009)

Average of 50: 12.629

12.811, 14.120, 11.640, 13.472, 12.180, 12.807, 12.877, 13.820, 10.160, 10.622, 12.281, 10.036, 12.378, 13.655, 9.744, 12.761, 8.786, 10.783, 11.072, 13.489, 11.161, 11.370, 11.680, 10.887, 11.270, 14.461, 14.444, 12.890, 15.267, 13.936, 15.568, 12.218, 13.017, 10.819, 10.510, 13.026, 14.292, 13.783, 14.207, 14.969, 10.787, 12.852, 16.681, 11.913, 11.630, 13.858, 11.281, 14.455, 13.170, 15.544



Spoiler



1. 12.811 R' L D F2 R D F' L' U L B2 F' L' F R2 D2 U R' B' U L U' B2 D R 
2. 14.120 U' L B' R2 D2 U F B2 L2 D' L2 R B L2 U2 F2 R2 L' U B' F L' U R B 
3. 11.640 B2 F' L2 R' D B' R D U B2 L U' F' L2 D' F L2 R' B2 F R2 L B' F2 D' 
4. 13.472 R2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 D' F L2 D2 B F R2 B2 D2 B D' L R F' B U2 L 
5. 12.180 R2 U' B' U F2 B' R' B L' U2 L2 F' L' D U' B U B L' D2 F2 L' D B R2 
6. 12.807 L' U2 L2 B L U2 R2 U D2 B' R B2 F2 L R' F' R' D' R2 L' U' F L F' D2 
7. 12.877 F' U' R2 F' B' D2 L' R F' R2 L2 D' F2 R B2 L F D L' D F' B2 L B' R' 
8. 13.820 L2 U' F D2 F L' D' U L2 R2 F' R U' L2 B2 F U' F' L' D F D F' U2 F2 
9. 10.160 F' R' U2 R F D R2 D U2 F2 B2 D2 L2 R B R2 U2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 U' B U 
10. 10.622 L2 R' D2 B' D2 U' L2 R' D2 U R F2 D2 U L R' D' R' D B D F D F2 B 
11. 12.281 B' F' R' L2 D' B2 U' L' F B L2 D' B' F U2 B2 F2 D R F B2 R B2 F2 R2 
12. 10.036 R' U2 R2 D R' F' B U' D L D R2 L2 D R2 U2 B U F' D2 F2 D B' D2 F2 
13. 12.378 D' L' D L' D2 R' U' B' R2 L' F' D2 L D' B D B2 R D2 B' D U L' D2 L' 
14. 13.655 F2 U L2 R2 U' R' D2 B2 L2 U L R D L2 D2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R B R2 U 
15. 9.744 L' D2 L2 R' F R2 D L2 R' F B' U' L F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F D' B2 F' D' R' B 
16. 12.761 D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' D F2 R2 F' R D' U2 B2 R 
17. (8.786) F D2 U2 R' D' F L2 F' R B' U' L' U' F2 D' F L2 U' L' F D2 L' B' U2 B' 
18. 10.783 R' B L D2 R' F2 R F2 R L' U R B U' R2 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' B R2 
19. 11.072 R U R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 R' L' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F L' B2 L D2 R' U' D R2 
20. 13.489 B L U D2 L2 U D' L2 F' B' U B U R B' R2 D2 L' B L U2 D' F' L2 D' 
21. 11.161 F' D U2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 L R' F' B' L' U' B' F L' R F2 B' L' B U 
22. 11.370 L R2 D2 R2 B L' R2 U2 D2 L' R2 F2 L' B D' F D' L R' D' B R2 U' L' U' 
23. 11.680 U' R D' B U' F' R L2 B F' U' R' B2 U2 F' B' D' R2 F' B D U' R2 F' R' 
24. 10.887 F2 B2 R' D2 U R B' U2 B2 D2 U L U' F L' R D2 R2 L2 D B' D2 B' D F' 
25. 11.270 F' B' L' U' B' U2 D2 R' L U B R' B2 L' D R2 B R' F' R L D U2 B L 
26. 14.461 B' F L2 U B2 R' U F D' R2 D' F L R U L' R2 F' R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 B 
27. 14.444 R2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 D' L2 R2 B D2 U2 L' D B L2 D' B F U L' F2 U2 F' B' 
28. 12.890 D B' R2 U2 B2 U L2 R' F2 U L2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U R' L U2 B' L2 F' L' D 
29. 15.267 R2 D B' U R' B' R2 L2 D' B D2 U L2 F R2 F' U' B2 R' F L U B F R2 
30. 13.936 D' B' R2 U' F U L F R2 L B2 F' L' F2 R' B2 U' L2 U' B F R F' D' F 
31. 15.568 R' B F' D2 U' R U' D R L' B' R' U R2 U' D' F L' F R D' L B' R2 F2 
32. 12.218 B' D' L D R' L2 B' F' D' R U' F D F' D' U B F' L B' L F' L' R B' 
33. 13.017 U' B' R2 F R2 L D2 F' L' B2 U2 R D L2 D' L R B2 F2 D2 R B R' D L2 
34. 10.819 L U' L2 U F U2 R2 U' B2 R' D R D2 L B D2 U R L2 F' B R D2 R' B' 
35. 10.510 R2 L' B R L D2 B2 R2 L B' U L B' D' U2 B F2 R2 D2 B2 L' R' D B2 F2 
36. 13.026 R L' F2 U2 R2 D F' U' L B F D' U B2 R2 L' D2 B R' U' L' U F' B' R2 
37. 14.292 D' B' U2 B2 F' U B' F' D F2 B2 U2 B' R2 F U2 L B2 U2 D2 L' R U2 L' B2 
38. 13.783 R F U' F2 R2 D L2 B' R' B U2 R L F' R U' F B' D2 R D B2 U' F' B 
39. 14.207 F2 U F D' F' L' B2 D2 L2 B F R2 U B U' R' U F R2 U2 D' R2 F B' R 
40. 14.969 D2 L2 F2 B2 L U' F2 L U D R B U R' D R2 B2 D' U2 R' D2 B' L2 R F 
41. 10.787 L' D' R2 B' L U' L' B R' B' D' U' B U2 R2 L D L2 U' F2 D R2 U2 B2 U' 
42. 12.852 L' B' U' R2 U2 D' R B' L2 B U' F2 L R F U' B R2 D2 B' L' U' R2 L F' 
43. (16.681) U2 B L' U2 B F2 R D' U B' U' F2 R' D' B D U2 L' F' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 R2 
44. 11.913 L' D' R L U' L2 U2 L2 U L U F L2 B' L D' U B' L U B R' U2 F' B2 
45. 11.630 B U' D F2 U' D' F B2 L2 F' D L U D L' F2 L' U' L' R2 B' D L U D2 
46. 13.858 D' U2 F' U R2 U2 L R2 F2 B2 U' F D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F' R D' R D R B' R' 
47. 11.281 R' B2 R D' U2 F' D L' B F D B U D R2 D' L R' U R D' U B' R' B2 
48. 14.455 U2 D L2 B2 L' R B U' F B2 D' F2 B D2 R F' R L F' R2 F B' D2 B U' 
49. 13.170 B2 U2 B U L U F D2 U B' R2 F' R D2 F2 D' F B' D2 F2 U L R U' D' 
50. 15.544 D' L' D2 U2 B2 U2 R F' L2 R' U' D L' R2 U' D' F2 D2 B R2 D' B' L2 B2 R



Out of those 50:


Average of 12: 11.333 (σ = 1.23)

10.160, 10.622, 12.281, 10.036, 12.378, (13.655), 9.744, 12.761, (8.786), 10.783, 11.072, 13.489 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.333
1. 10.160 F' R' U2 R F D R2 D U2 F2 B2 D2 L2 R B R2 U2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 U' B U 
2. 10.622 L2 R' D2 B' D2 U' L2 R' D2 U R F2 D2 U L R' D' R' D B D F D F2 B 
3. 12.281 B' F' R' L2 D' B2 U' L' F B L2 D' B' F U2 B2 F2 D R F B2 R B2 F2 R2 
4. 10.036 R' U2 R2 D R' F' B U' D L D R2 L2 D R2 U2 B U F' D2 F2 D B' D2 F2 
5. 12.378 D' L' D L' D2 R' U' B' R2 L' F' D2 L D' B D B2 R D2 B' D U L' D2 L' 
6. (13.655) F2 U L2 R2 U' R' D2 B2 L2 U L R D L2 D2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R B R2 U 
7. 9.744 L' D2 L2 R' F R2 D L2 R' F B' U' L F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F D' B2 F' D' R' B 
8. 12.761 D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' D F2 R2 F' R D' U2 B2 R 
9. (8.786) F D2 U2 R' D' F L2 F' R B' U' L' U' F2 D' F L2 U' L' F D2 L' B' U2 B' 
10. 10.783 R' B L D2 R' F2 R F2 R L' U R B U' R2 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' B R2 
11. 11.072 R U R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 R' L' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F L' B2 L D2 R' U' D R2 
12. 13.489 B L U D2 L2 U D' L2 F' B' U B U R B' R2 D2 L' B L U2 D' F' L2 D'



Out of those 12:


Average of 5: 10.533 (σ = 0.57)

9.744, (12.761), (8.786), 10.783, 11.072,



Spoiler



Average of 5: 10.533
1. 9.744 L' D2 L2 R' F R2 D L2 R' F B' U' L F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F D' B2 F' D' R' B 
2. (12.761) D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' D F2 R2 F' R D' U2 B2 R 
3. (8.786) F D2 U2 R' D' F L2 F' R B' U' L' U' F2 D' F L2 U' L' F D2 L' B' U2 B' 
4. 10.783 R' B L D2 R' F2 R F2 R L' U R B U' R2 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' B R2 
5. 11.072 R U R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 R' L' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F L' B2 L D2 R' U' D R2



All PB's.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> U2 y' R' U R U2 R' U R



Is this just the way you happened to solve it when you first tried the scramble?
That's the only reason I can think of as to why you didn't just do R U2 R' U R U R' to solve that pair. Just wondering...


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> WTF BUT FTW!
> 
> Statistics for 11-12-2009 18:36:45
> 
> ...



TWICE IN THE SAME NIGHT:

Rolling average 10/12 went from 15.89 to 15.39 in one solve. Then it went down to 15.22, and this:

Statistics for 11-12-2009 23:14:03

Average: 15.13
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 13.82
Worst Time: 18.37
Individual Times:
1.	14.46	D2 U' R B' U R F D' U B2 L R D U' R F U2 L2 R' F2 D2 U' L R' D'
2.	14.64	B' F2 L' R' F' L B2 F' L' B2 F R' U F2 D' U F2 L' B2 D' U' B F' R D2
3.	15.64	L R' B D' B' F L' B2 F2 D' B2 F R D2 U' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B F L2
4.	*14.37	U' F D B' L2 R B F' U' B D' L2 R2 D' U2 B' D U2 F U2 R2 U2 B F' L2
*5.	14.74	R2 D U B F D L' R B D' U' L R B L' R2 B F' D L B D B F' L'
6.	(18.37)	B2 F R U2 B' L B L U R' D U2 B' L B' R' D' U B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L B
7.	14.52	R2 D U F2 D' F U2 B' D U B2 F L' D2 L F2 L U2 L2 R F2 R B2 R' D
8.	**14.28	D2 U2 B F D' U' B' D U B2 L2 D' B F2 L R B2 F' D' R2 B F R F D2
9.	(13.82)	U' F' U2 B F' D' L' R' D' B F2 L2 D2 U F R2 D2 L' R F' U' L' D2 U' L*
10.	14.92	L R' D' U L' R2 U F D' U L2 F' L2 R' D B2 L U' R2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 F2
11.	16.71	D' L D L D2 L' B2 F2 R B R' F2 L' R2 B' D' L2 D' U' L' R' D' U2 L' F'
12.	17.02	B' R2 B' F D' R B' F L R B2 F' R' B2 F D' U' L2 R2 B' F' D B F2 D

* = OLL skip
** = PLL skip
*Bolded* = best average of 5: 14.51.

Scramble white (cross) on top, green on front.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > U2 y' R' U R U2 R' U R
> ...



I transcribed my cross on left solution to cross on D for ZB FTW's sake. That way of performing it is faster for cross on left. I guess if I write it out fully it should be more obvious.



Spoiler



z' U2 x' U' r' U x U
R U' R2 U R2' U' R U
(R+l) U' R U R2' U' R U
etc etc


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Ohhh, yeah. I totally spaced out and forgot you were a left crosser. It makes perfect sense now. Thanks, I knew you wouldn't do something stupid like that. ZB FTW on the other hand..


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2009)

computer 6x6 on jfly

best avg12: 2:07.90 (σ = 4.57)
2:04.08, 2:04.05, 2:15.25, 2:07.58, 2:04.72, 2:03.55, 2:04.00, 2:10.23, (1:56.53), 2:09.02, (2:23.33), 2:16.52


----------



## blah (Nov 13, 2009)

OH single PB broken twice 

*16.84* L2 U' F R D' B' L2 B F L2 B2 L2 R B R2 B L F' D' B2 D' U' B L
*14.41* D2 L2 B D' U L' U' F2 U L' R2 B D' L2 R2 U' B' U' L2 F' U' L2 D' L'

I don't remember how I did the 16.84, but the 14.41 was a PLL skip with COLL


----------



## blah (Nov 13, 2009)

3/3 multiBLD: 8:45.39(5:08.48)

I wasn't even trying hard enough. I think I'm gonna do it in MIT 

Edit: Oops, wrong thread. That's what happens when you do it at 4 in the morning


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 13, 2009)

Yesterdays PB 6x6x6: 8:xx,xx
Todays PB 6x6x6: 6:07,47

wow, this was an improvement!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 13, 2009)

Mini QJ 4x4:

a5: 1:15.15
a12: 1:21.97


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2009)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRR

1:43.06, 1:40.30, 1:39.78, 1:41.28, (1:45.59), 1:44.83, 1:41.11, (1:39.46), 1:43.96, 1:44.44, 1:41.09, 1:40.08 = 1:41.99


----------



## Muesli (Nov 13, 2009)

18.56!!!!!

NEW PB!!!!!!!1111!!!1!!11!1!


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 13, 2009)

first avg sub 17 ;D;D;D

Statistics for 11-12-2009 16:28:20

Average: 16.97
Standard Deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 13.19
Worst Time: 19.39
Individual Times:
1. 17.14 F2 R2 B R' B' D' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 D F D U B
2. 15.52 L2 R F2 R' D2 B F' L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 R2 D L2 R' D' B F U'
3. 16.67 D B F2 R B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 L2 B' L2 B F U2 F L2 R
4. 17.91 L2 U2 F' D' B F R F' L' B R' B' R2 F2 D2 B D' U2 B F L' R D' R' B
5. 18.97 L' R' B2 F' D2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' F2 L2 R D L D' L' F' D2 L2 U B2 L B'
6. (19.39) D2 L' B2 D' L D2 U' L2 R B L R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F' L' R F2 L' D2 B' U2 R'
7. 18.17 L' U B' F' D B2 L2 D' U B' D2 L R2 B' U R2 B2 F' D' B L B F' D2 L'
8. 17.99 D2 U' B2 D L2 B' U' B2 D F2 D L' D2 B2 R' B D U L' F2 U2 F U2 L F2
9. 16.33 B' D2 L B' F R U B F' L2 B U2 B' F D' L' R' D U2 F L' B F L2 B
10. (13.19) L' R F2 L2 R' F' D U2 B2 R D2 U' R' U' B D2 U L' R2 B D' U2 B2 F' L
11. 13.30 L F' R' U2 B' D2 U2 B L' R D2 B2 D L R' B2 F' R2 B2 D2 U B' F' D2 U'
12. 17.73 D' U L2 R2 D2 U B L D' L F2 R' B2 F' D' R' U F' L2 R2 B' F' D B2 F'


----------



## Forte (Nov 13, 2009)

Fairly Oddparents theme:

46.52


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 13, 2009)

First Sub-4 6x6 Solve Ever: 3:47.71
Average of 5: 4:18.15


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

Forte said:


> Fairly Oddparents theme:
> 
> 46.52



What?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 13, 2009)

First sub-3 on 4x4!!!! 2:59.31!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRR
> 
> 1:43.06, 1:40.30, 1:39.78, 1:41.28, (1:45.59), 1:44.83, 1:41.11, (1:39.46), 1:43.96, 1:44.44, 1:41.09, 1:40.08 = 1:41.99



You're really consistent, haha. Go for sub-1:40


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 14, 2009)

First sub-16 avg. of 100. 15.48.


----------



## Faz (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY

Average of 12: 2.73
1. 2.47 R2 U' F' R' F R2 F' 
2. 2.54 F' R F' R U2 R U R 
3. 3.19 F2 R F' U2 R F R U2 F' U' 
4. 3.72 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 U' 
5. (1.92) F2 R' U R' U2 R' F 
6. 2.47 F' R2 U' F R' U2 F R' U2 
7. 1.98 U R U' R' F' U F' 
8. (4.12) F U' F2 R U' F2 U F2 U' 
9. 3.01 U2 R2 F U F U' F2 U' 
10. 2.10 R' F R2 F U2 F' U' F U' 
11. 3.08 R2 F R' U' F U2 F' R' U R' 
12. 2.68 F' U R' U' R F2 U' F2 U'


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRR
> ...



Ya, remember that 2:02 avg where the fastest counting time was like 1:58? This is pretty much like that, although these were sandwiched in between solves that were all >1:47. I think I need a new cube before I can get much better. It was starting to go bad before, now it's _really_ dying.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRR
> 
> 1:43.06, 1:40.30, 1:39.78, 1:41.28, (1:45.59), 1:44.83, 1:41.11, (1:39.46), 1:43.96, 1:44.44, 1:41.09, 1:40.08 = 1:41.99



Nice 4x4 solves lol. 
Sub 1:30 with a good cube, right David.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 14, 2009)

4.85, 5.72, 4.99, 5.28, (3.60), 5.51, 6.61, 3.93, 4.17, (6.84), 5.55, 5.05 ==>5.17

I love CLL. it makes 2x2 soooo easy. OLL skips are NL now :3 both 3s are J perms..


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally sub-15!!!! (on Jfly's simulator anyway)

13.89, 14.84, 14.45, 14.83, 17.13, 14.70, 16.03, 12.14, 16.33, 15.67, 13.45, 15.39

stats:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.14
worst time: 26.84

current avg5: 14.84 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 14.48 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 14.96 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 14.96 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 17.21 (σ = 3.14)
session mean: 17.30

Session average was high because I did the first 16 solves color neutral.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

The first time I've ever timed an average of 25. Im happy because it's sub 30.

25:	00:21.38	x
24:	00:31.23	x
23:	00:29.91	x
22:	00:22.73	x
21:	00:28.89	x
20:	00:33.13	x
19:	00:34.93	x
18:	00:27.65	x
17:	00:23.74	x
16:	00:24.68	x
15:	00:30.42	x
14:	00:32.82	x
13:	00:27.18	x
12:	00:34.83	x
11:	00:29.33	x
10:	00:26.92	x
9:	00:28.89	x
8:	00:25.47	x
7:	00:26.77	x
6:	00:28.41	x
5:	00:29.13	x
4:	00:23.28	x
3:	00:25.87	x
2:	00:26.71	x
1:	00:28.68	x

Average: 00:28.12 
Best Time: 00:21.38 (non lucky )


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 14, 2009)

Average of 12.
1:09.890, 59.741, 1:11.539, 1:06.696, 1:09.890, 1:01.259, 1:11.772, 1:25.647, 1:12.851, 1:11.717, 1:05.200, 1:21.992 --> 1:10.281, a PB.



Spoiler



1. 1:09.890 L' F2 f U' r2 f u' L' B u' f' B D L2 B R U L' B' R B U2 R2 F u F2 B' U' D' B2 f2 L' R2 F' B2 r F u r2 R2 
2. (59.741) u' f' U2 D2 f U L' f2 D2 f' u r' U' D2 u2 f U2 D' L2 R' r' U u L r u2 f' r f' r2 U R U D r2 B2 r2 F' r B 
3. 1:11.539 D' U' u' r2 D f2 L r' F2 U u' R2 F R2 u2 L f' L2 B' F R r u D' B2 u' L B2 D R' U' F2 B' U r' F2 r R2 L' F' 
4. 1:06.696 r L2 u' D B2 L u B' D r' B2 R' r2 F' U L D f2 L2 u' U D r2 f' F' R2 r2 u' L2 u D2 B2 F' u2 B2 F2 U2 R2 u' F 
5. 1:09.890 R' r2 f' B2 u2 R2 D' F R' f U2 R2 F r2 f r B2 U f' u f' F' L2 f R2 D' R L f B2 U B2 u D2 B2 F' D2 L2 f' B2 
6. 1:01.259 B u2 r R' L2 u' D2 r' f B' D2 F' u r2 B f' D' f D2 F r' B R U2 B' L' u' B2 u' D2 R' r2 B2 r' F2 r' R' D' f' u 
7. 1:11.772 R2 u2 L' D f F R' B2 u2 D' L U B' R2 U' D' B' F2 r' D R2 F' D2 u B2 L2 r' B2 U2 f' L' U2 D' u f' u2 F2 U2 F' R 
8. (1:25.647) u' U' r F2 R' U' B' D U' F f' R' r B R r' F D L2 r D' R F2 U D2 u r R' L' U2 u B' r B' u' L2 u2 f' L2 u 
9. 1:12.851 B u2 r' R' F2 R' D F2 u r' f R D U2 R L U' F2 r2 u f' r L U' F R2 L' U2 L f2 F' U' R2 f' F2 B' D' R' L u2 
10. 1:11.717 F' R U R B u2 f' R D2 L' u2 R2 U2 B2 u' R L2 r2 B' R' u2 R L2 D' F' u R u D R' D2 f' B U B2 D' R' r2 F2 f 
11. 1:05.200 u' F' B U2 F' U' D' F2 u2 U2 R u' R2 F f' R' B F D F' u2 r u' U2 B f U2 D2 L' B D2 F' L' U' B' u U L' u' L' 
12. 1:21.992 R2 L2 u U L' B2 f2 U' B' U2 R2 r2 f B r' U D2 f2 r2 L2 F2 f D u2 L2 u U F f2 B r' D2 R' r' L2 D L2 u' B u'



4x4.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Fairly Oddparents theme:
> ...


he sang the Fairly Oddparents theme song in 46.52 seconds  twas amazing


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2009)

Void cube (simulated on a cube with center caps removed) non-rolling avg12. 7 parities :|

current avg12: 18.13 (σ = 1.26)
20.09[p], (21.17[p]), 18.42[p], 17.91[p], 17.02, 18.41[p], 16.44, 17.97, 19.67[p], 16.13, 19.25[p], (15.89+)


----------



## ianini (Nov 14, 2009)

2:50.93 on 5x5. I was shaking so much when I was done w/ reduction at 2:10 and an ok 3x3. 40-90-40 breakdown


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I finally got a sub 1:10 single on the 4x4  Along with a 1:19.17 average of 12


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 14, 2009)

I so damn did it!

Average: 09.97 sec.
Individual Times: 10.31, (09.36), 09.98, 09.45, 10.39, 09.81, 10.23, 10.28, 09.52, 10.11, 09.66, (10.53)
SD 0.34

full speed on type f ftw.

thx to Feliks for encouraging me while I did this.


----------



## Faz (Nov 14, 2009)

avg with the type c:
10.69
feliks says:
nice nice
Hubi says:
0.57 SD 
feliks says:

Hubi says:
full speed is cool
feliks says:
ya
Hubi says:
but in competitions, it's a bit bad...
feliks says:
heh
Hubi says:
lookahead is naturally not that good in competitions
feliks says:
ya it is
Hubi says:
oh RA:
10.57
feliks says:
good
Hubi says:
10.53 
feliks says:
gogoog
Hubi says:
the next time to RA out is 11.09
maybe it works. sub10.5
feliks says:
go
Hubi says:
10.46 
feliks says:
ya
yay
keep going
roll roll
Hubi says:
10.33
PB 
feliks says:
YESSSSSSSS
GOGOGOGOGO
ROLL MORE
Hubi says:
and the next times to roll out are: 11.03, 9.67, 11.09
feliks says:
hnn
hmm
gogoogo
Hubi says:
YES
10.25
feliks says:
YESSSSSS
Hubi says:
10.32 again cause of the 9 that rolled out
feliks says:
ok
now
roll out the 11
Hubi says:
and another 11.09 
feliks says:
lol
Hubi says:
to roll out 
ok
10.16 avg
and a 11.09 to roll out
feliks says:
WOW
Hubi says:
come ON
feliks says:
gogogoogogogogog
ogogogooooooooooogoogo
GO HUBER
SUB 10
JOIN THE CLUB
Hubi says:
10.08
and a 10.69 to roll out
*nervousÜ
feliks says:
close close
ya
Hubi says:
good scramble
9.97 AVG
YEEEEEESSSSS!!
Average: 09.97 sec.
Individual Times: (10.92), 10.31, (09.36), 09.98, 09.45, 10.39, 09.81, 10.23, 10.28, 09.52, 10.11, 09.66
feliks says:
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
GOGOGOOG
ROLL

ROLL THE 2 10S
well?
Hubi says:
my mum just came home and I showed it to her
now continuing
feliks says:
lol
Hubi says:
still 9.97
feliks says:
heh
Hubi says:
a 12 got it to 10.00
feliks says:
heh
upwn
lol worst time
9
10*
best time
9
lol
Hubi says:
SD 0.3 or something
feliks says:
well
welcome to the sub 10 club
Hubi says:
thx
I am so happy


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 14, 2009)

now even that: 

Average: 09.95 sec.
Individual Times: 10.81, (08.22), 09.30, 10.45, (11.56), 09.81, 10.72, 10.19, 09.58, 09.81, 10.09, 08.77


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 14, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> Average: 09.97 sec. full speed on type f ftw.





fazrulz said:


> avg with the type c:
> 10.69
> ...
> YEEEEEESSSSS!!
> Average: 09.97 sec.



So which cube? C or F? God, i hope it's C. 

Anyway: Congrats, man! You deserved it a lot!  Now, you are an even more crazy austrian.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 14, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> So which cube? C or F? God, i hope it's C.
> 
> Anyway: Congrats, man! You deserved it a lot!  Now, you are an even more crazy austrian.


the 9.97 was like, first 4 solves with c and the rest with f
and the 9.95 was fully type f 
I'm sorry ...
and thx


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 14, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> with c and the rest with f
> and the 9.95 was fully type f
> I'm sorry ...
> and thx



No problem! At least it wasn't type a.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 14, 2009)

50.74 seconds OH!!!!!!!

PBPBPBPBPBPBPBPB BY 20 SECONDS!

I love this mini-c. I got it today.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 14, 2009)

I love 4x4.

Single: 1:05.37
Average of 5: 1:10.75
Average of 12: 1:16.23



Spoiler



*Average of 5:*
Statistics for 11-14-2009 15:21:09

Average: 1:10.75
Standard Deviation: 4.81
Best Time: 1:05.37
Worst Time: 1:20.00
Individual Times:
1.	1:07.19	L2 U' Rw Uw2 L2 Uw F D Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 U' B2 Fw R2 F2 U' L2 Rw' B R2 D Uw Fw L' B R' U' F2 Rw' R2 D2 B Fw2 F' U2 Rw R' Fw2
2.	(1:20.00)	Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw' R' U2 F' L' D Uw Fw' F' L2 F' D Rw U2 B' Fw' R2 B2 L R' U2 L2 R' Uw2 U2 L Rw2 D' B2 Fw2 F Rw2 U2 L2 D U2 Rw'
3.	1:17.54	B' Uw2 F2 L Rw R2 B2 L' Uw' L' U2 L2 D Rw' F D2 Uw' F R2 B L Rw2 R' U' Fw Uw' Fw' R' U2 Rw2 D' R Uw2 B F2 D2 L B' Fw' F
4.	1:07.51	L' D' Uw U2 L2 D' F2 L' Rw2 Fw' D' B' Rw B' Fw D' B D' Uw2 U2 R' U2 B' F R' D Fw2 D' L Fw2 L' Rw' R Uw2 Rw Fw' U' B' F2 U'
5.	(1:05.37)	L D2 Uw' U L2 Uw' L' Rw R' Uw2 U Rw F2 Rw2 Uw' B F2 L Rw2 R2 F Rw R2 U' B2 Fw F' Rw' U F' L Fw2 D' Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 U2 R2 B

*Average of 12:*
Statistics for 11-14-2009 15:45:25

Average: 1:16.23
Standard Deviation: 5.76
Best Time: 1:05.37
Worst Time: 1:28.58
Individual Times:
1.	1:26.39	B' Fw F2 U2 Fw2 L R2 Fw2 R' U' R B U' B F' L2 D' Uw2 F' Uw L2 D' U2 L' F2 R F D2 B Fw' Uw2 B L' Rw2 R' D2 Fw2 D Rw2 Uw
2.	1:07.19	L2 U' Rw Uw2 L2 Uw F D Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 U' B2 Fw R2 F2 U' L2 Rw' B R2 D Uw Fw L' B R' U' F2 Rw' R2 D2 B Fw2 F' U2 Rw R' Fw2
3.	1:20.00	Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw' R' U2 F' L' D Uw Fw' F' L2 F' D Rw U2 B' Fw' R2 B2 L R' U2 L2 R' Uw2 U2 L Rw2 D' B2 Fw2 F Rw2 U2 L2 D U2 Rw'
4.	1:17.54	B' Uw2 F2 L Rw R2 B2 L' Uw' L' U2 L2 D Rw' F D2 Uw' F R2 B L Rw2 R' U' Fw Uw' Fw' R' U2 Rw2 D' R Uw2 B F2 D2 L B' Fw' F
5.	1:07.51	L' D' Uw U2 L2 D' F2 L' Rw2 Fw' D' B' Rw B' Fw D' B D' Uw2 U2 R' U2 B' F R' D Fw2 D' L Fw2 L' Rw' R Uw2 Rw Fw' U' B' F2 U'
6.	(1:05.37)	L D2 Uw' U L2 Uw' L' Rw R' Uw2 U Rw F2 Rw2 Uw' B F2 L Rw2 R2 F Rw R2 U' B2 Fw F' Rw' U F' L Fw2 D' Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 U2 R2 B
7.	1:22.62	Uw' U2 L2 R D L2 Rw2 D Uw2 U2 L Rw2 R D' Rw' F' D Uw2 U2 F L B2 D' B F2 Rw' B' L' Rw R2 Fw F2 Rw D' L D U Fw' L2 U2
8.	1:13.79	B' Rw B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 D Rw Uw' B2 U L2 Rw B' Rw' B' Fw' F' L R2 D' Uw F2 Rw2 D Uw' R' U2 L Rw2 R2 B2 L2 Rw R2 B' R' B F2
9.	1:15.01	B2 F2 L Rw Fw R Uw' Fw2 F Rw2 R F' R' Uw L' Rw' R2 Fw Uw' L2 Rw2 R B2 F Uw L' Rw B2 U2 B2 Fw2 F Rw R B U' B Fw2 F L'
10.	(1:28.58)	B' Rw2 D' Fw' Uw2 B' Fw' Uw U' B2 Uw' U' Fw' F L' Rw' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw U L R2 Uw B2 D2 U2 Rw' B2 Fw F' D2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 R Uw Rw R'
11.	1:14.35	Fw2 U B' Fw' F' Rw2 Fw' Rw' D' R B' Rw R' U2 R' D' R2 F' D Uw' L2 Uw' Fw Rw' Fw L2 Rw D' Rw' F D' Uw' Rw R D2 Uw' U L' R2 D'
12.	1:17.86	D Uw2 U Rw' B2 Fw' Uw2 B' D Uw' U' B' L Rw R2 F D Uw Fw2 U2 Rw Uw' F Rw' Fw F Rw D2 F2 Uw2 B Rw2 B' U Rw' Uw L Rw R' B


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 14, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> now even that:
> 
> Average: 09.95 sec.
> Individual Times: 10.81, (08.22), 09.30, 10.45, (11.56), 09.81, 10.72, 10.19, 09.58, 09.81, 10.09, 08.77



Epic! Congrats, man!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



That sounds epic .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 14, 2009)

Jacco Krijnen + Maarten Smit teamsolve 38.88


----------



## ianini (Nov 14, 2009)

square-1: 17.18 single


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 14, 2009)

2x2-1.57 Single
6.97 Average

1.57 was a super easy scramble.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 14, 2009)

3x3x4: 7:21.11 -> 8:38.53 -> 8:12.90 -> 2:33.02
On the last solve, I worked out how to do edges better, and also ended up getting an outer domino skip after orienting the top and bottom faces. That seems pretty unlikely, really. These were my first four solves by the way.

Edit: 1:30.27 single. I'm improving, but I think my method is pretty poor.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 14, 2009)

3x3x3 ugly storebought: 00:51.44 single...

If I had a better cube I could reach sub 50 for sure !


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2009)

4x4x4 single: 37.61 with PLL parity (3LLL)


----------



## Steyler (Nov 14, 2009)

as if we didnt already hav an accomplishment thread :fp


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 14, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50/51
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.62
Standard Deviation: 1.61
Best Time: 13.61
Worst Time: 20.36+


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 14, 2009)

5x5 Single: 2:39.76
V-Cube 5 with smooth tiles.


----------



## Ewks (Nov 14, 2009)

Sub-15 here I come

Average of 5: 15.05
(14.01), 14.81, (17.15), 15.74, 14.60,

Average of 12: 15.99
15.67, (17.92), (14.01), 14.81, 17.15, 15.74, 14.60, 14.82, 17.25, 17.42, 17.72, 14.67

Average of 100: 16.95
20.92, 20.79, 18.95, 15.70, 19.89, 16.01, 16.30, 15.76, 18.86, 14.75, 16.75, 16.53, 16.91, 18.18, 19.17, 19.23, 16.19, 19.60, 19.25, 13.60, 17.81, 13.92, 19.48, (12.84), 15.52, 17.64, 14.67, 17.07, 16.90, 16.38, 16.98, 18.27, 15.89, 20.52, 13.86, 21.02, 18.78, 16.49, 18.37, 15.46, 14.67, 18.35, 15.15, 15.01, 17.48, 19.27, 16.51, 20.10, 19.33, 15.67, 17.92, 14.01, 14.81, 17.15, 15.74, 14.60, 14.82, 17.25, 17.42, 17.72, 14.67, 18.91, 16.08, (22.83), 14.95, 15.25, 13.88, 17.43, 18.22, 15.60, 17.11, 18.10, 17.18, 15.44, 17.03, 15.71, 13.89, 17.35, 15.34, 16.83, 18.55, 18.51, 17.37, 17.00, 15.03, 15.88, 14.94, 15.56, 15.68, 17.28, 17.04, 17.25, 17.25, 17.29, 17.27, 18.52, 15.59, 18.62, 17.29, 18.93


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2009)

Another sub-15 average!
13.45, 16.83, 13.16, 11.83, 15.44, 14.56, 15.53, 17.56, 15.02, 13.45, 15.91, 14.44, 15.11, 16.27, 15.58, 14.09, 16.78, 14.72, 17.97, 16.23, 15.78, 16.06, 15.80, 16.36, 15.02


stats:
number of times: 25/25
best time: 11.83 (No skips, Y perm)
worst time: 17.97

current avg5: 15.88 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 14.02 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 15.86 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 14.78 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 15.35 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 15.32


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 15, 2009)

Average of 12: 1:08.35
1:12.81, 1:11.32, 59.22, 1:14.64, 1:00.89, (49.42), 1:13.88, 1:13.34, 1:09.71, (1:17.05), 1:10.17, 57.55

3x3x4 if fun. My method is a bit sucky though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

Steyler said:


> GET 2 DA CHOPPAH!!!



Bloc Party?


----------



## Forte (Nov 15, 2009)

3x3x3 BLD while singing Black Hole Sun: 15:12.55

and I was also talking about stuff. Talking is fun!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2009)

first attempt at a 42 cube marathon: 13.04.35, thanks to Forte, Justin and Felix for scrambling


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2009)

I did what I thought I never would.
Official sub 10.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 15, 2009)

I needed a 2x2x2 to practice with before the Austin Fall (no practice for 3 months), and it got here while I was at the comp. 

But I got home tonight and made this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rjo9SY5JVk

And after that a 7.61 average of 12, but after that a session average of 7.06 (25 solves).

Best average of 12 - 6.51 (solves 4 to 15)
Best average of 5 - 5.37 (solves 10 to 14)



Spoiler



Statistics for 11-15-2009 00:52:04

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7.06
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 3.85
Worst Time: 9.43
Individual Times:
1.	8.19	F' U' F U' F2 R U2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 F' U'
2.	7.42	F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F R U2 F' R F2
3.	7.60	U' R U' R F U' R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 R F' R'
4.	6.34	U' R F U' R F2 R U F' R2 U' R' F2 R U'
5.	6.62	R' U2 F2 U R' U' F R' F R F2 U2 R2 F2 U
6.	6.97	F' R' F2 U' R' U2 F U F2 U' R' U2 F U2 R'
7.	8.78	U2 F U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' F2 U' F2
8.	8.05	R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U R2 F' R2 F' R U2 F2 R' U2
9.	6.27	R' F2 R' F' U R U' F' R' U F R' U' R2 U'
10.	6.32	R F R U' R' F U' F U2 F2 U F U' R U
11.	4.41	R U' R2 F U2 F' R' U2 R U' R U' F R' U
12.	3.85	U R' U2 R' U F' U' R' F R2 F' R2 U F2 R2
13.	7.52	F2 R U R F U' F' U' R2 U' F2 R' F R' U'
14.	5.38	R' F' R2 F U' F U2 F' R' F R2 F U2 F' R'
15.	7.25	F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F R' F' R' F' U2 F R2 F'
16.	7.79	R' U R U R' F2 U' R F2 U2 R' F' U' F U'
17.	6.34	R' F' U' F' U R' F' U' R' F2 U' F2 U R2 U'
18.	7.76	F' U2 R F2 U2 F R U' R F2 U2 F U F U
19.	6.54	F R2 F U' F2 R F R' U F' R' F2 R2 F2 R
20.	8.60	U R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' F'
21.	7.69	F2 U' F' R' F' U2 F U2 R F2 R U' F' R' F2
22.	8.61+	R2 F U' R F U' R U2 F' R2 U R2 F2 R2 U'
23.	9.43	U' R F' R' F2 U R' F2 U R2 U' R2 F R U'
24.	6.65	F U F R2 U2 F R U2 R F U2 F2 U F2 R
25.	6.08	R' F' U F U R U2 F' U R2 F U2 R F' R



Brand new eastsheen, kind of crappy cube... so good. Ortega method.


Anthony said:


> I did what I thought I never would.
> Official sub 10.


Everyone freaked out when it happened, good job!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 15, 2009)

4.86, 5.04, 5.07, 6.00, 4.89, (6.21), 5.24, 4.19, 3.72, 3.37, 5.42, (2.84) ==>4.78

with my DIY 2x2 which is becoming unreliable due to corner twists =(
2.84 was a 2 move FL + niklas LL...i'm still slow at recognizing cases so this average is really good. the 3s' had easy CLLs as well i think.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 15, 2009)

OH avg of 100:

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.74
worst time: 32.98

current avg5: 26.89 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 22.61 (σ = 1.18)

current avg12: 26.90 (σ = 1.90)
best avg12: 23.94 (σ = 1.56)

current avg100: 25.57 (σ = 2.81)
best avg100: 25.57 (σ = 2.81)


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Derrick: is that not including the 70 solves you lost after responding to meep?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 15, 2009)

4x4x4 avg5
3:32.72, 3:43.07, (2:52.96), 2:58.65, (DNF) = 3:24.82

I was happy with those two sub-3 solves, they had like 30s centres, 1:30 edges and 50s 3x3x3 stage. I messed up parity on the last solve and got a DNF. The 3x3x3 stage would be faster, but it locks up too much.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2009)

stuff I got at MIT Fall:

11.58 NL 3x3x3 single
23.93 NL 3x3x3 OH single
1:44.25 and 1:49.96 5x5x5 singles (both had PLL skips)
1:58.70 5x5x5 average


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I did what I thought I never would.
> Official sub 10.



Wow, that's amazing Anthony! Good going!

accomplishment: 42 cube marathon: around 12:30, with 4 pops and an extra cube due to DNF, plus a couple of +2s... I think 11:30 is pretty easily possible.

failure: I suck at racing, and do worse in unofficial competitions than official...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 15, 2009)

lolwut 26.45 3x3x4 single. I got another outer domino skip after orienting the top and bottom.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 15, 2009)

I tried a 42 cube marathon for the first time 

11:22 

Pretty good  16 something per cube


----------



## joey (Nov 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I did what I thought I never would.
> ...


Yeah congrats Mr Searle.
My 42 cube marathon, was 12:49. I also think I could do sub12, maybe with a bit more warm up (my first X cubes were pretty slow).
I wish I could do this more often, rather than having to wait to be with cubers  *goes to c4u and buys 42 cubes*

Escher saw me do 3-4 10.xx while racing, and plenty of 11-12s, I'm happy with that


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 15, 2009)

im going to learn all the olls by christmas wish me luck =]

sticking to the topic ....
i solved my manchester picture cube for the first time (couldnt be botherd to do it as it turns like crap)


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 15, 2009)

12.27 single and 15.21 avg in comp


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 15, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> lolwut 26.45 3x3x4 single. I got another outer domino skip after orienting the top and bottom.



wow, that's fast !

joey taught me this yesterday, just got a 1:10.91


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 15, 2009)

Participated in my first competition yesterday. I got a sub 1:50 4x4 PB with almost no practice and bought a Square-1 (MF8 I think).


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 15, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Derrick: is that not including the 70 solves you lost after responding to meep?



what the....... how did you know that? 

anyway no it doesn't include it them, I had to start all over again


----------



## linkmaster03 (Nov 15, 2009)

(3x3) 
Before yesterday my PB was 21.39. Yesterday I broke that PB with 19.73. I was really excited and proud. A few solves later I broke the new PB with 17.91. I almost died.

I had really crazy look-ahead yesterday for some reason. I think it's because I started to learn 2x2 BLD.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 15, 2009)

Statistics for 11-15-2009 15:25:37

Average: 6.37
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 4.84
Worst Time: 7.89


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	5.56	F2 R2 U2 R2 F R U R U' R F' R' U R U'
2.	(4.84)	F' U' R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 F U F' R' U'
3.	(7.89)	F U' R F2 U R F' R' F2 U' R F R F2 R
4.	6.27	R' U F U2 F2 U' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' F' R'
5.	7.27	R2 U2 R' F U2 R2 F2 R U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F'
6.	6.73	U F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' U R' U' F' U' R2 U2
7.	5.63	F2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F R' U2 R' F' U2 R F2 U'
8.	6.98	U2 R2 F U' R' U F2 R' U' R F' R' F2 U R
9.	6.82	U F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 F' R U R' F2
10.	5.89	U R' U' R2 U2 F2 R F U' R U' R U' R F2
11.	5.99	U' R2 U' R' U2 F' R U' F U' F' R F2 R U'
12.	6.53	F' U F R' F2 U2 R2 F R F' U2 R U' F R2

Scramble white on top, green on front of course.



So far so good on brand new Eastsheen 2x2x2, did the average right after lubing it with Silicone.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Before I broke my 2x2x2 my PB average of 12 was 5.68. And following the above solves...

Statistics for 11-15-2009 15:57:57

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.01
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 2.78
Worst Time: 8.54
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	7.18	U2 R2 F' R F U' F U2 F' U' F R U R' U
2.	6.53	U2 R2 U2 F R' F U F' U2 F' U' R2 U R' F'
3.	8.24	U' R F2 R' U F R2 U R' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2
4.	7.17	R' F U' R U' F2 U2 F U R U F R U' F2
5.	5.63	R2 U' F U2 R2 F U' F2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 U' F
6.	5.89	F R F2 R F' U' R F R' U' F U2 R2 F R2
7.	7.97	U F' U' R' F' U' R' F2 R2 F U R U F U
8.	6.46	F2 U' R F2 R F2 U2 R' U R U' R2 F2 R U2
9.	7.26	F' R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 F U
10.	5.46	F2 U' F2 U2 F U2 R F R F' U R2 F' U R
11.	6.25	R2 F2 U2 F U' F R U R U2 F U F2 R F
12.	5.99	F U F U F R2 U2 R F' U R F' R' F R
13.	6.36	U F U F' U2 R2 U F' U R2 F' R F2 U2 F'
14.	4.63	R F' U' R' F2 U R2 U' R U F2 U R' U R
15.	6.99	U2 F U2 F' R2 U' F' R' F R2 U' R F R F'
16.	8.54	U2 R' U' F R2 U2 F U' F2 U' F R' U2 F2 R
17.	5.91	R' F R2 U' R F2 U R2 U' R U R' U' F R'
18.	5.02	U F' U F R2 F' R' U2 F R' U' R2 F2 U2 F
19.	7.00	F U' F' R F2 U R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U R2 F2
20.	6.16	U2 R U' R2 U F' R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U R2
21.	5.55	U R' F2 R2 F R2 U2 R U R U2 F' U2 F2 R2
22.	5.64	R U' R U R' F' R2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F U2 F2
23.	5.45	F' R F R F R' U R2 F U' R U' R' F U
24.	6.34	U' F R' U R' F' R U2 R' U2 F R' U2 F' R'
25.	5.00	R F2 R' F' U2 R' F R F2 U' F' U R F2 U2
26.	6.37	F' R' F' R' F' R' U' F' R2 F U2 R' F R U'
27.	5.80	F2 R U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U
28.	5.67	R' F2 U' R F' U2 F' R F' U2 R U2 F U F2
29.	5.50	F U' F2 R' F R' F U' F U2 F R' F R2 U'
30.	5.93	U2 F2 R F U2 F2 R2 F U' F R F' R' U' R
31.	6.45	R' U R F2 U R' U2 R2 U2 F' R U R F2 U2
32.	6.52	R2 F2 R2 U2 R U F2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' R2
33.	5.82	U R' U' F' R F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F U
34.	5.10	R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F' U2 R' F R' U R2 U2 F'
35.	4.72	R2 F R' F R U2 R2 U F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R
36.	3.56	R2 U F2 U R' U2 F' U2 F2 U R2 F2 R' F' U
37.	6.26	F U F2 R' U R2 F' R' U F U F R2 F U
38.	4.53	U F U' F R U2 F' U2 R U' F U' F' R' F
39.	5.72	U' R' U F' U2 F' R2 F2 R' F U' R' F2 R2 F
40.	4.72	F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F U2 R U2 F U2 F2
41.	6.73	F' U R' F R F2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 R U' R2
42.	6.74	R' U F' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R F2 U' F
43.	6.99	F' U' F U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U F2 R' F2 U2 R'
44.	2.78	R U R' F U F R F2 R2 F U2 R' U2 F' U'
45.	6.63	R U' R' U' R F' R' F2 R F U2 R' U2 R' F
46.	6.25	R F' R U R' F2 R2 U' F2 R' U' F R' U F'
47.	6.09	F2 R2 F' U R U' R2 F2 R2 F R F2 R' F R2
48.	6.63	F2 U2 F' R2 F' U F2 R2 F2 U' F U' R2 U F2
49.	4.76	F U F2 R F' U' F' R' F2 U F U' F2 U' R2
50.	5.40	U' F2 R F2 U R' F' R' F2 R' U2 F' U F' U



Best average of 12: 5.38
Best average of 5: 4.78
-Those are my new PBs.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2009)

12.73 3x3 avg5, might be PB:

13.39[OLLskip], (16.18), (11.16), 12.24[PLLskip], 12.56


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 12.73 3x3 avg5, might be PB:
> 
> *13.39[OLLskip]*, (16.18), (11.16), 12.24[PLLskip], 12.56



Should've also had a .02 skip.


----------



## whauk (Nov 15, 2009)

15.99 average of 5.. onehanded
absolutely awesome i got 2 PLL skips and one really easy LL and then two normal times. i didnt expect any subWRs soon^^


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

Broken up Fridrich RA5 = 16.89
Cross = 2.82
First Slot = 1.82
Second Slot = 1.48
Third Slot = 2.03
Fourth Slot = 1.64
Corner Orientation = 0.89
Corner Permutation = 2.61
Edge Orientation = 1.53
Edge Permutation = 2.07
Comment = Yea, over 7 second last layer. I suck.


----------



## Forte (Nov 15, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick: is that not including the 70 solves you lost after responding to meep?
> ...



Skype


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 16, 2009)

Forte said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Oh I see...

Who is this Mr.Skype? and how much do I have to pay him to keep quiet?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow. 99 subscribers. I guess about 20 of them are just people who want to watch my videos to flame them, and 71 were from all my old non-cubing videos, which I've taken down.

Who wants to be my 100th?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Wow. 99 subscribers. I guess about 20 of them are just people who want to watch my videos to flame them, and 71 were from all my old non-cubing videos, which I've taken down.
> 
> Who wants to be my 100th?



no thanks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Wow. 99 subscribers. I guess about 20 of them are just people who want to watch my videos to flame them, and 71 were from all my old non-cubing videos, which I've taken down.
> 
> Who wants to be my 100th?



Done.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

Double post. Thanks minigoings and putsi911. I now have 100.
My guess is one of you were already subscribed to me, and unsubbed then resubbed, however, it seems as though you subscribed at the exact same time, as dated by the email.
Thanks guys. You were both my 100th subscriber.

Bye now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Double post. Thanks minigoings and putsi911. I now have 100.
> My guess is one of you were already subscribed to me, and unsubbed then resubbed, however, it seems as though you subscribed at the exact same time, as dated by the email.
> Thanks guys. You were both my 100th subscriber.
> 
> Bye now.



HA! That is intense. "I'm your 100th!" "No I am!" "NO IT WAS ME!!!" Anyway, congrats, and bye.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 16, 2009)

Sub-30 a5.
Times:
28.98
29.74
31.74
30.24
29.05

a5: 29.95. WHAT NOW 30s-MARK?!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Sub-30 a5.
> Times:
> 28.98
> 29.74
> ...



Sub 30 a25 next.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-30 a5.
> ...



Or even a100.

I also just got a sub-30 a12.
I don't have the times available right now.
I got a 29.9x.
I forget.
I'll check and edit.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Sub-30 a5.
> Times:
> 28.98
> 29.74
> ...



Sub-28 AO5... not too hard, you should have it in a week. I think I went from sub-30 AO5 to sub-25 AO5 in about 2 weeks. You just hit a really easy part to improve on, the stretch from 35 to about 22 can happen in less than a month if you do an AO25+ a day.

I find that once you've sub-x'ed something, it becomes something behind you. As in, now I sub-20'ed, that's great & all... but now I want sub-18. It just seems more impressive to me, and will boost your morale more, if you go for lower numbers.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



$1200, but you can make the check out to me.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 16, 2009)

1:43.52 Real mans average on 2x2 

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.55
worst time: 5.88

current avg5: 4.22 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 3.71 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 4.32 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 4.32 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 4.32 (σ = 0.82)
session mean: 4.22


----------



## Faz (Nov 16, 2009)

10.69, 10.10, 9.80, 8.85, 10.15, 10.43, 9.57, 10.97, 10.35, 10.70, 10.89, 10.24 = 10.29

Not a spectacular average. Just noting that there were no times over 11 seconds, and the SD was 0.39, which is awesome for me. Usually my times are like 8, 12, 10, 10, 11, 8, 9, 14

EDIT:

omgomgomg
[6:57:17 PM] Feliks: 49 seconds 5x5 redux up to parity
[6:57:19 PM] Feliks: rite
[6:57:20 PM] Feliks: then
[6:57:22 PM] Feliks: 1:13 
[6:57:29 PM] Feliks: fail 3x3 so bad
[6:57:34 PM] Meep: =(
[6:57:35 PM] Feliks: could have been sub 1:10
[6:57:37 PM] Feliks: inorite
[6:57:45 PM] Feliks: I SHOULD HAVE AVOIDED PARITY AND GOT SUB 1
[6:57:46 PM] Meep: my 1:13 had like
[6:57:51 PM] Meep: redux done at 55
[6:57:53 PM] Meep: lol
[6:58:13 PM] Feliks: edges were pwnt
[6:58:19 PM] Feliks: centers were 21


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2009)

My best 5x5 time is still 1:17


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

1:44.02

Square-1! Sub 2!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 16, 2009)

New 3x3 single pb: 21.96
Yay i like the feel of times round this. Can't wait untill holidays so i can practice more.

Also new pb avg of 12: 28.43


----------



## Toad (Nov 16, 2009)

First ever sub20 average of 5!!

Funny cos it was the first 5 solves of the day.

All non-lucky 

Average of 5: 19.43
1. 20.42 B' F' U2 B F2 L2 U B D' F R' B R2 L2 F' D2 R D U2 F2 L2 B2 D R L2 
2. (26.03) F2 B2 D2 B F' U' R2 L' F2 D2 F B R U2 L2 R B U2 D' F2 U2 F D2 B' L 
3. 18.50 R L' U R' F2 R2 L D' B U' B L D L R2 F' R2 D' R' B2 U2 D2 R2 F' R' 
4. 19.38 B R F L2 U' B' R D L F' U' B' L' U2 R2 L B U' D' B R2 F' L' R U' 
5. (18.04) U' F D' L R2 B2 D' U' L R2 D R2 B2 D R' F' L D2 B R' L F' L' F' B

BRING ON BRISTOL!!!


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

See post further down...


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2009)

Average of 25: 10.91


Spoiler



1. 11.74 B R' B D2 R L' U2 D R F D2 U2 B' L' D2 B' F' L U2 B D2 U2 B' L' R 
2. 9.81 B' L' F' B2 U2 L2 F D F2 L2 F B R F' B L D' R' F D2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 
3. 13.43 B D' R' U2 B D2 U F L D2 U L2 D' B' U2 R' B L B' U F D B2 F2 R2 
4. 10.85 B2 L2 U R' L2 F' B D F2 D' F B' U2 L F R D R D R' D' L' D' U' R2 
5. 9.77 R U B' F' D' R2 D2 R B' D' U' L D' U2 L R2 B U2 D L D L' F R D2 
6. 13.29 U' R' F' U F2 L' D2 L' D B2 U2 D L D U2 B U' R2 U L D' L B' D L 
7. (8.86) U' F2 L' U F2 B2 L R' F2 U2 F B2 D' L F2 D F' R2 L U' R2 B' U F B2 
8. 10.13 L R' B' D B L D B2 R2 D2 R' L' D2 B2 D' R2 U L R B2 R L' U R2 B' 
9. 10.17 F2 U2 R' D2 U' F2 U' B F' U D2 R L2 F2 D B2 L' U' D R' L D2 R' L U2 
10. 9.95 L D L2 R2 U2 F U B' D2 B' U2 L' R D2 B' R' B' F2 R B D U' R D B 
11. 10.17 B F' D' L F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 U D' R2 D U2 F' B' D R B L F R2 F2 
12. 10.31 F' D2 L' R F2 U' B2 U' B' U' R' L2 F D' U B' F2 L2 U B' D2 L2 B D B 
13. 11.31 U R U B2 L D B' R2 B' R B' F R U' D' L2 F2 R' F L2 U2 L' U2 L F2 
14. 10.50 R2 L' F2 B' U2 L B' L' B' R2 F L2 F' B U B2 D2 F' D R' F' U2 L F2 U 
15. 10.90 D' R2 F' B' R2 L' B' D2 U2 R2 B F' R L U F2 R U2 R' D2 B' D R' D' R' 
16. (13.52) R L' D2 F2 B' L R' F2 D2 B L2 D B' R F2 U2 L2 B F L' F B2 D' R2 U' 
17. 9.59 F' U2 F L' F U2 D B' R' D2 U L D' F2 R' B L U D R D2 U' B U' R2 
18. 11.35 U L2 F2 U2 L U' B D2 B2 U' L' R B2 R' U F B R U F' B D2 F2 L' D 
19. 10.72 U' R2 D2 L R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L' B2 U F2 R U L2 F' R' D' U2 L' F' B' D' B 
20. 11.04 R' B2 D R2 D2 U B' U2 R L' U' B2 D L2 R B' U2 L' R' U' B' R U D2 R2 
21. 9.91 L' D' F U B D' B' D U2 L2 D2 U B2 U F R B2 L2 B F L F2 R B' U2 
22. 11.58 D2 U' F2 R' L B F' U' L U2 R2 L D2 B' R' B F U2 L2 F' U' B R B' R' 
23. 11.58 B2 D R U' F R2 D R D R U2 L R2 B' R L B2 D2 L R F L' R2 D R' 
24. 11.44 D' U L' B U' L2 B U2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 L' U R B' L D' B' R' L2 D' F2 B' 
25. 11.40 L D B2 D R2 B' L2 B2 F2 U D2 L2 D2 L2 R U B R B2 U' L2 R B2 U' D'



best avg of 5 - 10.02 (solves 5-9)
best avg of 12 - 10.41 (solves 4-15)

Pretty crazy session, not really warmed up at all yet.
All non-lucky xD
First sub 10 was E-perm too


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

2x2x2

First ever 2x2x2 average of 50.

So very nearly sub 10.

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 10.08
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 4.26
Worst Time: 13.51


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	11.20	R U F2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
2.	12.63	R2 F R' U' R2 U2 F' U2 R F'
3.	12.31	F U R' U' R F' U' R F' U
4.	11.46	U R U2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U
5.	9.04	F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R U' R'
6.	8.42	U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F
7.	11.61	U' F' R U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2
8.	12.92	F U2 F2 U F2 R' F R F R
9.	10.77	F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' F2
10.	4.26	U2 F' U2 F' U F' U R F U	PBL skip
11.	11.69	F R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' F2
12.	10.93	R F' R F' R F2 R2 F' U' R
13.	11.61	F R U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R'
14.	9.97	R' F2 U' R F' U F2 R2 F' R'
15.	10.39	U' R' U' F U' R2 F R2 F' U
16.	8.87	R' F U' R2 U2 F R' U R F2
17.	12.23	F U2 F' R' F2 R' F R U2 R2
18.	8.32	R' F' R F U' F2 U F' R F
19.	10.84	R U2 F R' F' R' U' F R U'
20.	11.83	R2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F'
21.	5.16	U' F' R' F' R' U R U R' U'	PBL skip
22.	10.38	U F2 U F R' F2 U R F2 R2
23.	10.49	U F U2 F R' U' F R2 F2 U
24.	10.03	R U R' F2 R U F2 U' F2 R2
25.	9.85	F' R' F' R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'
26.	12.20	U' F U2 R F' U' F U R F'
27.	8.41	R U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F'
28.	10.58	U2 F U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U2
29.	10.93	R F2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U F
30.	10.49	F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U F
31.	11.96	F2 U' R U' F R2 U' R2 F2 R'
32.	11.31	U2 F2 U' F2 R F R F' U2 F2
33.	8.07	R U F' R F2 R2 U' R F' U2
34.	6.98	R U R2 U' R' F R' U F R2
35.	8.67	R2 U' R2 U2 F R F R' F R
36.	11.58	R2 U' R U' F2 U R F2 U' R'
37.	7.08	R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R F' R2
38.	13.51	R2 U F2 U' F' U2 R' F' U2 R'
39.	8.86	U R2 U R2 F R F U2 R F'
40.	9.69	F R U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
41.	7.98	U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U F R
42.	12.11	R2 U2 F' R2 U' R U' R' U' R
43.	8.60	R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2
44.	9.51	R2 F' U2 F2 R U R U R2 U2
45.	11.86	U2 F2 R U R F U R U2 F2
46.	7.89	F' U R2 F2 U' R U R' F R2
47.	12.84	U' F R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U2
48.	7.06	R U' R2 F U2 F' U R' F' R
49.	8.64	F2 U2 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R F2
50.	9.98	R' U' R' F R' U' F2 R' F R'


----------



## mande (Nov 16, 2009)

2x2 first avg of 100 ever

number of times: 99/100
avg100: 7.75 (σ = 1.86)
best time: 3.07
worst time: 12.64
best avg5: 6.02 (σ = 0.36)
best avg12: 6.53 (σ = 0.95)



Spoiler



1. 8.51 U2 F2 R' F U' R2 U R2 U2 
2. 7.71 F2 R2 F' R F2 U' R' F R' U2 
3. 9.45 U' F2 U' F U R' F2 R2 U2 
4. 8.70 U R F2 R F' U2 R F' U2 
5. 7.90 F' R' U2 R' F U F' U F 
6. 12.48 F2 R' F' R2 U R F2 
7. 7.35 U R' F2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U2 
8. 11.05 R' F U2 F' U' F R' F' R' U' 
9. 8.96 R2 U F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U 
10. 7.83 R' U R2 U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' 
11. 5.07 R2 F2 R F R' F U R' 
12. 10.70 R2 F U' F U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
13. 11.82 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U F' U' F U' 
14. 6.87 F U2 F' U2 F R2 U' F U' 
15. (DNF) F' U F R2 F2 U F' R U 
16. 6.49 U F U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 
17. 6.43 F' U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 
18. 5.80 U' F U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U' 
19. 8.12 F R' U2 F' U F R U' R 
20. 8.17 U2 R' U2 R F U R2 F' U' 
21. 4.42 F2 R F U F' U2 F R' F' U2 
22. 5.56 F R' F R U2 F' R F' U2 
23. 8.42 F2 U' R2 U' F R' F R F' U' 
24. 6.21 U R2 F2 R F2 R' F' U' R 
25. 6.89 F2 U' F' R U2 R' F R2 U 
26. 7.02 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R 
27. 8.39 F' U R2 U' F U F' 
28. (3.07) R U R F2 U' F' U 
29. 7.05 F' U R2 U F' U2 R' F' U' 
30. 7.32 F2 U2 R2 F R' U F2 U' R 
31. 7.93 U R U2 F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 
32. 11.13 F2 U' R2 U F R2 F' U' R' 
33. 9.44 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 F2 R' 
34. 8.67 F' U2 R F' R2 F U R' U' 
35. 7.78 F' U2 R F2 U' F R' F2 R 
36. 10.34 U' F' U R' F2 R' U' F 
37. 8.60 F2 U' F' R2 F U F2 R' U' F' 
38. 10.37 R' U F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U 
39. 5.84 F2 R2 F U2 F U2 R' F R2 U' 
40. 9.21 R2 U2 R' U' F2 R U' R2 
41. 8.22 U' F' R' F R U' R U2 R2 U' 
42. 8.27 R2 F U F2 U F' U2 R' U 
43. 10.30 U' F2 U' R' F R U' R U' 
44. 12.64 F R' F U2 F R' U2 F' U2 
45. 9.57 R F' R' F2 R U' R F U 
46. 4.61 R' U' R U F' U2 R2 U' R' 
47. 7.90 F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
48. 9.95 F R' F R2 U2 F' R' F U 
49. 5.61 R' F' U F' U F' U R U 
50. 8.26 R F U2 R2 F' U F R' 
51. 5.79 U2 F' R2 F R' F R' F R' U' 
52. 7.31 U' F2 U F2 U' R U2 R2 
53. 5.57 U' R' U2 R2 F R' U R2 U 
54. 6.12 F R2 U2 R' U' R' F U2 R2 
55. 8.60 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 F R' 
56. 6.57 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 F' R F' 
57. 11.57+ F' R2 U F2 U' R F U' R2 
58. 5.52 U2 R' U R' F2 U F U2 R' U' 
59. 7.66 U' F2 U' R F2 U R2 F' 
60. 10.48 U2 R' U F' U F U' F2 
61. 6.56 F' R2 F2 U' F' R U F' 
62. 8.41 F R' U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U2 
63. 6.57 U R F U R' U F2 R' U' 
64. 7.30 F2 R2 U R' U F' R2 F R2 U2 
65. 8.90 U2 R2 U' F U R' U F 
66. 7.92 U2 F' U' F R2 F' R2 F U 
67. 6.48 F' U2 R' U R' F R2 U R' 
68. 6.51 F U2 F R U F2 R' F2 U' 
69. 5.67 R' F2 R F R U' F2 U' R U 
70. 7.60 U' R2 F R' U' R2 U' R' U 
71. 5.22 F2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' F 
72. 5.89 F2 R' F' U' R' U R' F U' 
73. 9.59 R' F R2 U2 F U' R' F2 R2 
74. 6.66 U R2 F2 U R' U R' F' 
75. 5.65 R U R' F R' U R' F2 R2 
76. 7.21 U' R2 U' R' F U' F2 R2 
77. 7.15 F R2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F R' 
78. 8.35 U' F2 U F' U R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
79. 5.63 F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U F2 R2 
80. 5.53 F' R U R2 F' U F2 R' 
81. 7.54 R' U2 R U' R F2 R2 U' R' 
82. 11.08 F U' F' R2 F' R2 U' R' F' 
83. 8.40 R F2 R' F U' F U' R2 F2 
84. 7.22 U R' F2 U' R2 U R 
85. 7.09 U' F' R U' R F2 R2 F' 
86. 6.26 U2 R U2 R F' R F' R' F2 
87. 7.96 U2 R' F U F U2 R U2 R2 
88. 6.88 F2 R F R2 F U' F2 
89. 5.56 U F R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R' U' 
90. 8.80 R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
91. 7.89 U R' U' F R' F2 R F2 U2 
92. 5.98 R U' F U' F R2 F2 U F' U2 
93. 7.27 R2 F U' R U2 R' U2 F R' 
94. 10.65 U' R U F' R2 U2 R' F U 
95. 5.08 R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U' F2 R 
96. 5.16 R U2 F2 R2 F' U' F' U R2 
97. 7.83 R' F' U' R U' F U2 F' 
98. 8.32 F U2 F' U2 F U' F U' R2 
99. 4.69 U F R F R' U2 R' 
100. 11.00 F' U' R' F2 R U' F2 R F2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 16, 2009)

2x2, with CLL

3.73, 4.21, 4.23, 4.55, (3.44), 3.96, 4.00, 4.48, 4.87, 4.42, 3.86, (8.06) => 4.23, which is 0.01 slower than my BA12 with ortega+luck. DAMN.


EDIT:
3x3 sandwich
19.75, 22.74, 22.23, 23.00, 20.98, 25.11, 22.95, (17.75), 26.01, 22.82, 23.20, (25.90)==>22.87
the 17s was awesome.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 16, 2009)

Average: 11.21
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Individual Times: 11.48, 12.25, (16.63), 10.45, 11.38, 11.70, 10.53, 10.95, 10.53, 11.56, (10.15), 11.22

Finally broke my PB average of 12. From a 12.22 session, which had an SD of 1.42, compared to the consistency of this average.


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

PB a25 ^_^


25:	00:25.81	x
24:	00:28.95	x
23:	00:28.79	x
22:	00:34.71	x
21:	00:25.72	x
20:	00:26.35	x
19:	00:23.48	x
18:	00:25.81	x
17:	00:23.87	x
16:	00:24.26	x
15:	00:25.58	x
14:	00:28.36	x
13:	00:25.54	x
12:	00:25.02	x
11:	00:29.69	x
10:	00:26.86	x
9:	00:26.28	x
8:	00:28.44	x
7:	00:24.85	x
6:	00:24.08	x
5:	00:35.14	x
4:	00:28.32	x
3:	00:30.99	x
2:	00:23.58	x
1:	00:22.52	x

Average: 00:26.92 '
Best time: 00:22.52

I'm getting consistent again. Maybe I'm officially cub 27?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 16, 2009)

@Rowan and Simon: Nooo.... Must.... Improve... before BO09...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @Rowan and Simon: Nooo.... Must.... Improve... before BO09...



If only it was called BO08... a man can dream though... a man can dream.

Uh I got a sub 1:20 k4 avg12 but it had two counting 1:3x so I will do better next today.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2009)

Nonlucky 3.15 on pyraminx, 5.11 avg5, 5.58 avg12.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 16, 2009)

3x3x4:

42.63, 1:03.96, 47.90, 1:04.06, 1:01.68, 1:04.12, 39.40, (1:11.21), 43.46, 52.80, 59.23, (35.73) = 55.58


----------



## peterbat (Nov 17, 2009)

Yay, first sub-18 average of 12 (3x3):

avg12: 17.84 (σ = 1.02)

(21.23), 17.92, 19.68, 18.02, 16.52, 16.58, 19.57, (15.71), 17.23, 17.91, 17.73, 17.28

All non-lucky 

---------------------------------------

Oo, and a sub-19 average of 50:

number of times: 50/50
session avg: 18.57 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 18.58

16.47, 20.88, 18.71, 21.63, 17.44, 15.84, (14.64), 22.02, 17.92, 21.04, 17.19, 18.79, 21.44, 17.43, 19.22, 17.73, 17.33, 18.40, 19.39, 16.51, 15.24, 17.37, 18.82, 19.74, (22.87), 21.86, 17.89, 21.84, 17.26, 17.84, 16.43, 21.84, 18.48, 17.83, 21.23, 17.92, 19.68, 18.02, 16.52, 16.58, 19.57, 15.71, 17.23, 17.91, 17.73, 17.28, 20.20, 18.11, 19.52, 20.55

---------------------------------------

And... first sub-20 competition average of 5 (19.08) at Berkeley Fall 2009.


----------



## ianini (Nov 17, 2009)

Session average: 23.04
1. 22.50 R U2 D R2 L2 D' L D F' B2 R' D' B2 L2 F' U R B' R2 U B2 L' F L' D2 
2. 23.20 F2 U' B F2 R' U' L2 D' L' U' B' U F L2 B R F2 L' D2 L U' F' R L2 B2 
3. 23.43 B' D2 R U2 L2 R F R2 U R F2 R' F U' B2 R2 U2 L' D2 U' R' F' B' U' D' 
4. (22.44) B' F U' R F2 L B' D R2 F' R B U' L' F' U F U2 B' F2 D' F2 R' L U' 
5. (24.77) R' U2 B U D2 B' F' L' R B' R B L' D' L B R U L2 R F2 L U' F L2 

yay for consistency


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 17, 2009)

I just solved a 4x4 again without using any reference.
I didn't need an algorithm for edge pairing and there was no parity.
Pretty pathetic but this only my third time solving a 4x4 so all i have to say is......time to physically find a 4x4.lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Today I became a daddy!!! Actually I just became a hypothetical dad and got to baby sit a fake baby for someone in family studies whom, according to my english teacher, looks just like me, so we decided to name her Elizabeth.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 17, 2009)

^WHAT?


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Today I became a daddy!!! Actually I just became a hypothetical dad and got to baby sit a fake baby for someone in family studies whom, according to my english teacher, looks just like me, so we decided to name her Elizabeth.



Congratulations.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 17, 2009)

2x2 avg 5:

5:	00:05.39	x
4:	00:05.51	x
3:	00:03.98	x
2:	00:09.59	x
1:	00:05.93	x

Great for me. I am rarely sub 10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Edward said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Today I became a daddy!!! Actually I just became a hypothetical dad and got to baby sit a fake baby for someone in family studies whom, according to my english teacher, looks just like me, so we decided to name her Elizabeth.
> ...





IamWEB said:


> ^WHAT?



I know, right? I'm pretty pumped about it.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone else highlight and read the rest of it.lol
gratz dude


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> Anyone else highlight and read the rest of it.lol
> gratz dude



Shh!! You'll...wake the baby .


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Today I became a daddy!!! Actually I just became a hypothetical dad and got to baby sit a fake baby for someone in family studies whom, according to my english teacher, looks just like me, so we decided to name her Elizabeth.



At your age? :O You should've used protection!


----------



## ianini (Nov 17, 2009)

Session average: 21.33
1. 20.50 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 L U B' R F' R D' F' B L' D' L2 F' D U F U2 D2 L' U 
2. (19.75) D2 U2 L2 R U' R' U' B' F2 D U F2 R' B U D' F B2 U2 B U D2 R2 D B' 
3. (24.58) F2 R B' R' D F D' F' U2 L' F D B' F' U2 L' D' F' R' L' B' U' D B2 L2 
4. 22.71 R' F R' F L2 F' B L D F' D2 R D2 F2 R L2 D2 B' L2 U B2 D' L D' R 
5. 20.78 B2 L' D2 U' L B' L U2 B L' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 L2 U2 R' L2 B' D F2 B' D' L2 

I am only fast after watching Yu Nakajima solving. Weird?


----------



## Thomas09 (Nov 17, 2009)

I got a 23.98 A5 and a new PB of 17.68


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Average of 12 = 16.10
Average of 5 = 15.70



Spoiler



1. 16.76 L2 F2 D2 R' U' R2 U2 D L2 B2 L' F' U2 R L B' U' R' U D F D R L U 
2. 15.87 B U D2 F2 L' R D' B D R B' F U' F2 L B' L' D L2 D' L R' B2 D' U2 
3. 16.77 D F' B2 D F' D B' F U2 F L2 D' B2 F2 R' L' F U D' F D2 F B D2 L 
*4. (14.96) D' B F2 U' F2 R2 D' R' B' U' D R2 D2 L2 D' R B2 U' B2 D F D U2 F' B2 
5. 15.68 L U2 B R U F2 R' F2 U R2 D2 U2 R' L U' L R' B2 F' U B' U2 D2 B U' 
6. 16.05 B2 U D' R' U' L' F B2 R' L' D B2 D' R L' U' F' D' U' R B L2 U2 L' F' 
7. 15.60 B L R' B' D U R' F U R L' B2 L2 F' R U2 L2 R2 B U2 D L' B R' D' 
8. 15.82 D B' F' L2 B F2 D' U F2 R' B' F L2 R2 U F R B2 D' R' U2 R2 U2 D B *
9. (17.31) U' R' U' R' F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R D R' U2 L' F2 L2 B' U B2 F R F' R B2 D2 
10. 16.58 L B F2 D2 L' F D2 L U2 D F2 L' D' R2 D U L U' D L' B D' B' L' D' 
11. 15.94 F R U' F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R B F D' B F L' D R 
12. 15.94 F D2 B2 L D2 U F' D2 L' F2 L' R D' F2 D U L2 R' F' L' D' U' L' D U2


The bolded section is my average of 5
After sooo longgg


----------



## Weston (Nov 17, 2009)

sub 100 OH PLL time attack.

I want to see anthony beat that.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Weston said:


> sub 100 OH PLL time attack.
> 
> I want to see anthony beat that.


How do you even do that T_T Your thumb-F trick is hard.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 17, 2009)

Average of 12: 11.927
1. (10.769) D2 F' R L F' U R' F L' U' B2 D B R D B' U' F2 L2 R' U2 L U2 R L 
2. 13.057 D' U' F R2 D L' R F D' R2 F R' F' R L' D2 R' D F B' D' F' R2 L F 
3. 13.017 U2 R2 F' R D2 L' R' F' B2 U2 F B' D R2 U2 F B U' B' F2 D2 U R2 F R 
4. 10.921 U L2 D L' F L D' L2 B' R F D2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R' L' B' L2 R' B F2 U' 
5. 11.022 L' F L2 D' B2 R2 F B D' B' D2 R U' R2 D2 L' U2 D2 R' F L2 F' B L U' 
6. 10.835 L R' F2 L F R F' R' L2 D' F' U2 R2 F L' U2 D2 B U B' F' L D' U2 B2 
7. 13.091 R U' D F B R U B R2 L B' U2 L2 B D' F2 R L U L2 D2 B' F D' L 
8. 11.765 D F D R' L2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 B U' B2 L' F R L' U F U B2 R' F2 D F' 
9. 12.602 L' U R' B' U2 F2 D' L F' R2 U R F' L F' L2 U' F2 L2 F' R' F' U' R' U2 
10. (13.996) F2 D2 R2 L2 B U' B' D F B R U2 D2 F' L U' B' D2 L' B F R B' R' U 
11. 11.864 U R U' B U' L R' D' F' U L' F2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' R' B2 R' D B' F' D' 
12. 11.100 R' F L D' F R' L2 D2 L R2 F U' R U' L' D' U2 R2 B' D' U' R' L2 U2 R' 

All sub-14 and sub-11 average! *hopes to win Stanford*


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2009)

No inspection 3x3. Sub-17.

best avg12: 16.84 (σ = 1.20)
16.48, 18.53, (19.58), 15.89, 14.99, 16.16, 17.71, (14.12), 16.50, 16.44, 16.53, 19.17


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 17, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 12.46
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 9.11
Worst Time: 16.38
Individual Times:
1.	12.33	U' R' D R2 F L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' R' D U' R' B F' R' D2 L' F L R2 B2 F

...

50.	9.11	R2 B2 F' D B F2 D' B2 F R U B F R B U F R D' L R2 B2 L2 R B

Obviously saving the best until last.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 17, 2009)

13.43 sandwich3x3 single.

forced orientation skip for midges, but had a permutation skip as well. :3

EDIT:

(13.43), 18.52, 22.18, (26.64), 22.41, 21.40, 24.73, 17.09, 24.08, 22.26, 19.49, 19.33 ==>21.15

awesome! i shall switch to this method >_>


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 17, 2009)

2x2 avg50: 3.95

4.08, 3.96, 3.00, 3.52, 5.83, (7.69), 5.11, 5.06, 2.97, 2.41, 3.88, (2.09), 4.11, 5.47, 4.66, 4.68, 2.72, 3.47, 4.08, 3.81, 3.93, 3.86, 3.94, 4.86, 3.25, 4.75, 3.36, 3.90, 4.41, 3.52, 2.38, 4.88, 3.88, 3.65, 4.15, 3.41, 3.53, 4.81, 3.86, 5.16, 3.38, 2.66, 3.66, 4.94, 4.02, 3.58, 4.34, 3.78, 3.43, 3.52

Stackmat


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 17, 2009)

I made top-30 on hi-games 5x5. YAY!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Today I became a daddy!!! Actually I just became a hypothetical dad and got to baby sit a fake baby for someone in family studies whom, according to my english teacher, looks just like me, so we decided to name her Elizabeth.
> ...



Pffft. That's so last generation.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Ha! I was about to quote what you said and ask "really?", because I didn't know how old you were! Then when I quoted I say something was in white.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Haha, I'm 15 now. I wonder how many people actually noticed that.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 17, 2009)

New PR average of 12. 

13.91, 13.65, 14.27, 12.55, 10.90, 14.03, 14.65, 16.40, DNF, 14.80, 15.93, 14.19=14.44

AND ZOMGGGGGG 13.37 AVG 5!!!!!!

best avg5: 13.37 (σ = 0.59)

Oh man. Best session ever.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2qm3ddt&s=6


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> New PR average of 12.
> 
> 13.91, 13.65, 14.27, 12.55, 10.90, 14.03, 14.65, 16.40, DNF, 14.80, 15.93, 14.19=14.44
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure a 13.37 mean of 1337 solves would be the best ever.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> New PR average of 12.
> 
> 13.91, 13.65, 14.27, 12.55, 10.90, 14.03, 14.65, 16.40, DNF, 14.80, 15.93, 14.19=14.44
> 
> ...



You are the Petrus Master! Learn ZBLL, and you'll be unstoppable. Nah, keep with Petrus. Btw, what stage in the solve do you correct edges? I've heard some people do it while solving the 2x2-2x2x3 stage.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 17, 2009)

Average of 12: 22.83
1. 24.58 L' U2 B' D2 U B' U' R D2 R' U' L2 R' F B2 U' B F' R L' D2 U2 F2 U' B2
2. 23.46 R' L2 B2 L' B D2 F D' B D U2 B2 R D2 F' L D' B2 R' F' U' B2 R2 B2 D
3. (27.70) D F2 D' U2 L' U' R2 U L' F R2 F R2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 B F2 D' L2 F2
4. 20.93 L F2 B2 D B' F U2 R2 F' L' D L2 D' U2 L D' B' F' L2 U' R F' R' F R2
5. 22.80 U L' F2 D R2 D L' U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 D F2 L D F' B2 R2 B D' L F U2
6. 20.64 D' U L2 U F2 L2 B' D' B' R2 L' U F2 U2 L R F' L R' B2 F D U' R2 U
7. 24.09 R' F L2 R2 U2 L U L F' L D L F U L F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F B2 L U R'
8. 22.24 B F2 L B2 U2 D' B D' U2 L' B2 U L' F' U2 D2 F' U B' F L' U2 D2 L2 F2
9. 22.78 R L2 B F' L' F2 R' D' F2 D' L B' F' U' B D R L2 F' L' F' B2 D' B' U2
10. (20.07) L2 R2 B' U2 F B U B F D' U' R' F2 U2 F' R' L2 D B2 U B2 F' L' F' L'
11. 25.50 L' F' B2 L' U L B2 L' R2 B2 U B U' B' U' R U F2 D2 L D2 L2 U2 F R'
12. 21.25 U2 L2 R U R' D' B D2 U2 L2 B D B R2 D2 B' D L2 U R U' B L B2 L2


New OH pb


----------



## Zubon (Nov 17, 2009)

Yay, I am now consistently averaging under 30s!

I know...I know.... I still have a long way to go......


----------



## Escher (Nov 17, 2009)

OH sub-NR avg of 50... Hopefully I can repeat something like this on saturday!

best RA of 5: 21.98
best RA of 12: 22.13

best single: 17.14 NL, R perm!
worst: 31.43 (bletch)



Spoiler



Session average: 24.30
1. 24.57 D2 U R' U2 F' D2 R U' F D2 R U B2 D' U L F L D' R F2 U' B' U2 D2 
2. 29.42 F2 U' B2 R2 L U2 B' U2 B' U' L' U B' L R F L R2 D' B' D U2 F' U' R 
3. 17.32 R' F L' U2 D2 F' R U' R' B2 R2 U L2 B' F2 U F2 B2 L2 D' B L' F D' U' 
4. 21.90 B' F' D2 L2 F2 U F U' L' D R' F2 U F' B U D' L2 D' U2 R' U R L2 D2 
5. 24.80 R F' B' L' F2 R' L' B U' B2 F' D2 L B R D L2 U' R2 B F2 D R D' R 
6. 26.78 F' U' D' R B' R2 L F2 U' R2 F' B D' B R' L2 B D' B' U B' R U F2 R2 
7. 19.59 B F' U' D L U2 D2 F2 L2 F' B' R2 D' U2 B' D2 B R' B' D U B' F R L2 
8. 23.62 R B2 F2 L U2 D' F2 R L F L U D B L2 D2 L' U' R' L2 U2 B F L2 R2 
9. 21.54 F' B' R D U' B2 U B2 U2 F' D L D2 U2 B D L F' B L F' L D2 F2 U 
10. 22.63 B R2 L' D B' R D2 F' R U L U' R2 F U' R L D B D2 B2 R L' U2 F' 
11. 21.77 L B2 U R' B D' L' B U' R' L2 D' R L D2 R2 F' B' U R2 B D2 B D L' 
12. 22.90 L2 R' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B F' L D' R B2 R2 L F U2 R' B' D' B D' F2 B U' 
13. (17.14) R2 F L2 F L2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 D' F D' U2 F B L D' U' B' D' L D2 L2 U2 
14. 25.26 F' L' U B2 F D2 B' R F' D' F' B2 U2 F2 D' F B D R B D' B F' D2 B2 
15. 25.35 F D F' D' R B' R2 U D2 B' U' B2 D' B2 R2 B' D F2 U L' D R D' L B2 
16. 23.82 L U2 L D' F2 B2 D B2 R D2 F L B' D B2 F2 R2 B U R L F U2 D L2 
17. 24.67 D2 U L' F' L2 B U L2 D' L B2 F2 R' F B L2 R2 U' B R2 U R2 U' L' U' 
18. 24.72 U2 R2 U' F' U2 D' L2 D' U2 L' D' U2 B2 U R2 U2 F R2 F U D2 F B R' D' 
19. 24.97 F L2 F' D B D R' L' D' F' R U R F U' L U' L2 F D' R' D' B2 F2 D' 
20. 27.57 F2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 B2 U2 L' D2 U R B L' R' U D' L2 U' R' L2 D2 R L' U' 
21. 25.08 U F2 U R2 B U D2 L B' R' B' L2 R' D L' B D2 L2 U' L2 B F D2 B' F 
22. 22.36 R' U' B2 R' L2 D R B' D2 U L R2 D' L D2 F L' U2 D2 F2 B2 U2 R D2 U 
23. 26.30 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 U' L2 U R B L2 D L B L' R D2 U' B' L' U2 R2 F' 
24. 26.71 D' F2 L U B2 D2 R D2 F U B L U B2 D' F R' U2 R' B2 R' L B' R' U 
25. 23.49 U2 L2 U2 B' L R U2 B R2 U D' L' D' R2 L F' B2 U R' L U2 F D2 U2 B2 
26. 23.72 F' L F2 R L F' D' L2 U2 D2 B2 L' D' R F' D F2 D' U2 L2 D2 L' B F' U 
27. 19.00 F R' F2 D2 R' D' L' R2 B L2 U' B' L' R B' U' L B2 D2 U' B' U' L F2 R' 
28. 20.09 F' L2 D B R' D L2 D F2 L' D L B' U' R' D' B D2 R D F2 R' L2 D R' 
29. 24.22 L2 F' R F U L U L F' B' R' B2 L' U2 L2 F' U' D2 B U2 R L' U2 F2 L 
30. 23.72 U' F' U R2 B' R D2 F R' F' U' R U' R2 U' F' L' F U' R' L2 F' U D L 
31. 22.76 R F' D F R2 U' R D R' U L2 U' F' B U' B' D L2 F2 D F' B' R2 U R2 
32. 24.94 L' B R B2 D F' D' R2 D2 R B F U' F2 D' F R2 L2 B' D' B' U B D' R' 
33. 24.67 D' R' B' F2 U R F' B' D' B U B D' R D2 B2 F' R' F U D F' L' F' L 
34. 24.58 U2 L' D' U B' D' L2 R' F B U2 D2 B' R' L U' F2 D2 F D' R' L2 U L2 U2 
35. 23.63 U F2 R' F2 L R2 F2 L D B' F' L D2 U2 R' F U F' L2 R' D' F' D2 F B' 
36. 25.82 D B' D' B D' R B' L' B2 L' R' D' F2 U L2 R2 D F' L D' L' D2 U2 F2 R' 
37. 24.94 L' D2 R F' D F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' U R2 U B2 D' B2 F' D R F' L' F2 L2 B2 
38. 29.07 F U2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 B2 D' B' L U F' L' R2 D' F B2 R' L2 D2 U2 F U' 
39. 24.99 U2 D R U' L' D' F' D' U' R2 B U2 B' F' R' D F L' U B' R F2 B2 D R2 
40. 26.53 D' L' R F2 R2 D F' D2 B' U2 L F R2 L2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 L D2 R2 F D2 
41. 27.72 F2 R' D' U' B R' B U D L D2 F' L R2 B2 R U' B2 F' D' R' F' D2 R2 U2 
42. 23.54 F2 U' F R2 D F' L2 U2 R F B' L R B F' R F L D R U L F B2 D' 
43. 25.17 U F2 R2 B U2 F' R' B2 D' U R' D' U2 L R' D' R2 D2 R' F2 U' R D2 R' L2 
44. 23.36 U2 F U L R D' R D' U B2 R2 D F2 L' D' L' B' U' F' B2 U B2 R F2 U 
45. 26.76 L B F2 L R2 D2 R2 L' F2 R D2 B' F L B' D U L F2 R2 L U B' L2 R 
46. 27.48 L' U' L2 U L' F L2 R2 F' R D F2 R' D' B L' F' D' B2 D' L2 B D U2 F 
47. 23.49 R' L' U F' D2 B U B' R2 F2 D' B2 R' B' R D2 L2 B D2 U' B' R B' F D 
48. 22.42 D F L2 D L2 D U2 F U2 L R F' R' U F2 B D2 L' U' F L' D L2 F' D 
49. 26.72 F2 B2 R' U' R D F' R L2 U2 L D B R2 D2 B F R' F D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' 
50. (31.43) D U2 R D R U' B2 R2 U D2 L F2 R L B' L' B R' F B' L2 F B2 L R


----------



## Edmund (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I did


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 17, 2009)

3x3x4: 

50.77, 53.06, 49.44, (1:00.72), 39.10, 57.65, 49.52, (34.95), 54.59, 59.95, 40.21, 43.75 = 49.80

OK, I should probably practice real puzzles now.


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2009)

Nah, 3x3x4 is cool.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I did



Yea, but what about the other people?


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 17, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > New PR average of 12.
> ...



It is not possible to fix more than 2 bad edges during 2x2x3, and it's only in special cases. Basically for bad edges you do a quarter turn through the 2x2x3 block right? Well say you have a 1x2 block next to the 2x2, that's only one turn away as you make it. Before you complete the block, you can check to see if it is bringing a good edge with it, and then replace it with a bad one, so that the last move you make on your 2x2x3 block, flips an edge. You can't do bad edges on 2x2 though. 

Also, if I ever get say...13 average, I will consider something like ZBLL. Remember, ZBLL is actually perfect for petrus, because you orient edges during f2l already. I doubt I learn it though, I failed at learning COLL =P. I just, didn't feel like it after like case 30.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 17, 2009)

2x2x2 average of 200!
Sub 10 average!!!!!1


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 200/200
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 9.53
Standard Deviation: 1.75
Best Time: 4.26
Worst Time: 12.92
Individual Times:
1.	11.20	R U F2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
2.	12.63	R2 F R' U' R2 U2 F' U2 R F'
3.	12.31	F U R' U' R F' U' R F' U
4.	11.46	U R U2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U
5.	9.04	F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R U' R'
6.	8.42	U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F
7.	11.61	U' F' R U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2
8.	12.92	F U2 F2 U F2 R' F R F R
9.	10.77	F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' F2
10.	4.26	U2 F' U2 F' U F' U R F U	PBL skip
11.	11.69	F R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' F2
12.	10.93	R F' R F' R F2 R2 F' U' R
13.	11.61	F R U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R'
14.	9.97	R' F2 U' R F' U F2 R2 F' R'
15.	10.39	U' R' U' F U' R2 F R2 F' U
16.	8.87	R' F U' R2 U2 F R' U R F2
17.	12.23	F U2 F' R' F2 R' F R U2 R2
18.	8.32	R' F' R F U' F2 U F' R F
19.	10.84	R U2 F R' F' R' U' F R U'
20.	11.83	R2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F'
21.	5.16	U' F' R' F' R' U R U R' U'	PBL skip
22.	10.38	U F2 U F R' F2 U R F2 R2
23.	10.49	U F U2 F R' U' F R2 F2 U
24.	10.03	R U R' F2 R U F2 U' F2 R2
25.	9.85	F' R' F' R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'
26.	12.20	U' F U2 R F' U' F U R F'
27.	8.41	R U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F'
28.	10.58	U2 F U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U2
29.	10.93	R F2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U F
30.	10.49	F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U F
31.	11.96	F2 U' R U' F R2 U' R2 F2 R'
32.	11.31	U2 F2 U' F2 R F R F' U2 F2
33.	8.07	R U F' R F2 R2 U' R F' U2
34.	6.98	R U R2 U' R' F R' U F R2
35.	8.67	R2 U' R2 U2 F R F R' F R
36.	11.58	R2 U' R U' F2 U R F2 U' R'
37.	7.08	R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R F' R2
38.	8.86	U R2 U R2 F R F U2 R F'
39.	9.69	F R U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
40.	7.98	U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U F R
41.	12.11	R2 U2 F' R2 U' R U' R' U' R
42.	8.60	R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2
43.	9.51	R2 F' U2 F2 R U R U R2 U2
44.	11.86	U2 F2 R U R F U R U2 F2
45.	7.89	F' U R2 F2 U' R U R' F R2
46.	12.84	U' F R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U2
47.	7.06	R U' R2 F U2 F' U R' F' R
48.	8.64	F2 U2 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R F2
49.	9.98	R' U' R' F R' U' F2 R' F R'
50.	10.84	U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R U2 R U
51.	8.64	F U' R2 U F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
52.	10.68	R2 U R2 F' U' R2 F2 R F' R2
53.	9.80	U' R2 U2 R F2 U R F' U' F'
54.	10.69	U2 R' F' R F' U' F2 U R' U
55.	10.16	F' U F R2 F R' U2 R U2 R2
56.	8.06	R U2 R U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2
57.	9.15	R2 U' F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R F2
58.	8.78	R' U2 R U2 R' U F R' F R'
59.	8.89	F2 U R F U2 F2 U' R U F2
60.	10.86	F' U R' F' U2 F R2 F2 R U2
61.	6.98	U R2 F' R' F R' F U R2 U
62.	9.72	F' R2 U' R U' F2 R' F U F
63.	11.94	U' F U' F R U' R U2 F2 R
64.	11.75	F' U' F2 U' R U2 F R F2 R'
65.	9.72	U' R' U' F' U R' F U' F2 U
66.	9.23	U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U2 R2
67.	10.16	R U F U R2 F' U2 R F U'
68.	8.95	F' R' U F' U2 R U2 F' U2 F2
69.	9.35	R2 U' R' U2 R U F' R F' U'
70.	11.49	F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 R F U
71.	11.42	U2 R2 F' R U F' R F2 U F2
72.	11.29	F' U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F U2 R2
73.	11.56	U2 R F R2 F' U2 R' F' R F2
74.	9.97	F U R F U F' R2 U2 R' F'
75.	10.57	U' R2 F2 U2 F' R U R2 F U2
76.	11.95	U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U2 R
77.	7.42	R2 U R2 U R2 F U2 R' U' R
78.	9.95	F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U
79.	10.30	R' F2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U
80.	5.67	R U R' F2 R2 F U' R2 F R
81.	8.45	F2 U R U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U2
82.	9.76	R' F2 R' U2 F U F U2 F R
83.	10.77	F2 R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U2 R U
84.	10.86	F2 U R U F' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
85.	11.11	U2 F2 R' F' R F U F2 R2 F2
86.	9.05	U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F R F R2
87.	9.86	U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F U'
88.	10.49	R U F' R' F2 R U2 F' U F2
89.	10.39	R' F' U' R2 U F' R2 U' R' F2
90.	6.65	R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' U2 F2
91.	9.88	R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R F' R'
92.	10.49	F U' R' F2 U' R2 U F R F'
93.	8.24	F U' R U2 F U R' F' U' R'
94.	10.48	F R2 F2 R U F' R U2 F' U'
95.	11.74	F U' F R' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2
96.	9.88	U2 R U2 F' R2 U R F2 U F2
97.	10.94	U2 F2 R U F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F'
98.	10.48	R' U' R' F' R2 F2 R' F' U F'
99.	8.71	U' R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R2
100.	8.86	U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 U'
101.	10.01	F U' R' U R' U2 F' R' F' U2
102.	8.53	F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F R2 U
103.	10.84	R2 U2 F' U R U F' R2 U2 R2
104.	4.90	R' F U' R F2 U2 F' R U' F	PBL skip
105.	7.32	R F' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F
106.	10.50	F R U R F' U' F' R U2 F2
107.	10.66	U' F2 U R' U' F' R' U2 F' R2
108.	7.87	U' R F U R U' F2 R2 U' R2
109.	10.50	U2 R F R2 U F R F R2 F
110.	10.12	F R2 U' R2 U F' R2 U2 R2 F
111.	8.16	F' U' R2 U R2 F R' U' R' U2
112.	11.11	U2 F R' U' F2 U F' R2 U' R
113.	4.72	U F' R2 U F R2 U R F R2	PBL skip
114.	11.47	R' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F' R' U
115.	8.51	U' R' F' R' U R U' R' F2 U
116.	10.86	R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 F U'
117.	9.45	F' U2 R' U2 R U F2 U F' U2
118.	8.22	R' U' R U2 F' U R F U2 F2
119.	9.25	U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F
120.	10.86	U R' U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F U2
121.	9.06	U R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F'
122.	10.69	R' U' F2 R' U' F2 R F' U F
123.	11.30	R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F
124.	10.07	F' U R2 U' F2 U' R' F' R F
125.	9.31	F2 U' F R' U2 R F' R U F'
126.	9.35	R U2 F U2 F2 U R' U2 R2 F'
127.	4.54	F U F' R F2 U2 F' U' F R'	PBL skip
128.	4.73	U' R' F' U F2 U' F' R' U' R'	PBL skip
129.	8.06	R2 U' F' U2 R F R F U F'
130.	9.43	R U' R F R' F' R' F2 U R'
131.	8.82	F R F2 U R' F U2 F2 U' F
132.	8.78	U F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F'
133.	6.08	F2 U2 R U F U' F2 R' F' R
134.	10.89	U' F2 R' U F U R' F R F2
135.	9.41	U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F'
136.	9.76	R' F R' U' R' F2 U2 R F' U
137.	7.14	U' F R2 F2 U2 F R U F2 U2
138.	10.69	F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U F' R2
139.	7.64	F R U R2 U2 F' R2 U R U
140.	9.67	U' R F R' F' U R F2 R2 F'
141.	8.52	F R U F2 U2 R U2 R' U' F
142.	5.30	F2 U R U' R' U2 R' F2 U R
143.	9.35	F' R U' F' U F2 R' U2 F2 U'
144.	10.65	R' F R' F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F
145.	10.31	R F' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F
146.	10.22	F2 U' R U2 R' F R F' U2 F
147.	11.12	F2 R2 F2 R F' R' U R' F2 U'
148.	7.23	U R2 F2 R F R2 U F' R U
149.	11.24	R2 F2 U2 F R2 U R2 U F' U
150.	10.21	U' R U2 R U' R2 F R F R2
151.	8.82	F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' R
152.	9.99	U' R U2 R' F2 U R' F' U R2
153.	8.42	U2 F U F U F' U' F U' R2
154.	9.15	R2 F U F R2 U2 F' U' F R2
155.	10.04	F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U R2
156.	9.40	U2 R' F' R F2 U F R' U2 R'
157.	10.24	U' F' R' F' R F U2 F' R F
158.	10.06	U' R2 U' R2 U F U' F2 U R'
159.	10.13	U' R' F U' F' U2 F2 R' F' U
160.	8.53	R F' R2 F R' F2 R F U' F'
161.	7.65	F U F' R2 F2 U2 F U' R' U2
162.	10.66	R' U2 F R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2
163.	9.05	U' F' R F R2 F' R' U2 F2 R
164.	9.39	R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F R2 F'
165.	8.77	U F U' F U2 R' F U F' R2
166.	8.94	U' F U R' U R U F U2 F'
167.	8.88	F2 U' R2 F U F2 R2 U R F2
168.	10.14	U2 F' R' F U F2 R U' F2 R'
169.	10.21	R F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R F2
170.	11.30	U2 R2 U F' R' F' R2 F' R' F
171.	9.54	U R' U F U' R F U F' R2
172.	8.85	U R2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 F' R' F'
173.	9.50	R F' U2 F U R2 U R F' R'
174.	9.12	R' F' R U' R2 U R2 F' U R
175.	11.74	R2 U R' F2 R' U R2 F' R F
176.	8.85	R F2 U' F' R2 U R F2 U' R2
177.	7.81	R U' F2 U' F' R U R' F2 U2
178.	8.59	U F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 R' F U2
179.	4.54	U2 F' R' F' R' U2 F R2 U2 R2	PBL skip
180.	12.24	R U2 R U' F' U R2 U' R U'
181.	5.19	R F' U' R2 U2 R' U R U F2
182.	9.80	U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R
183.	9.04	U2 R2 U F2 R' U' R F R U'
184.	11.14	R2 F' R F2 U2 R' F U F R2
185.	9.35	R2 U2 F' R' U R' U' R' U F
186.	10.62	R U F' R U R2 F2 U R2 U'
187.	4.54	U2 R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 U'	PBLskip
188.	9.53	U F U F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F'
189.	9.81	R2 U R2 U R2 F U R2 F U
190.	9.88	F' U F2 R2 U2 F2 R U F U
191.	11.74	F2 R2 U2 F R' F' U' R' F U'
192.	10.23	U2 F U2 R' F' R' U2 F R2 F'
193.	8.68	F U F2 U' F' U R' U R U2
194.	8.89	R U F U2 F R U R U' R
195.	6.37	U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U F'
196.	9.70	R' U2 F2 R F' U R F R' F2
197.	9.15	F R' F R' U R U F R F'
198.	9.84	R F' R' F2 R' F U' R F' U'
199.	8.17	F2 R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F U
200.	7.30	R' F U R2 U2 F R2 U2 F R



Best RA12



Spoiler



1.	9.35	
2.	(4.54)	PBL skip
3.	4.73 PBL skip
4.	8.06	
5.	9.43	
6.	8.82	
7.	8.78	
8.	6.08
9.	(10.89)
10.	9.41
11.	9.76
12.	7.14



The 2x2x2 is taking over my life...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Mhm, Petrus or ZZ plus ZBLL could be amazing.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Remember the name James Creswell. I honestly think he'll be pretty beast when he gets done learning ZZ-b and gets a year or so of practice. No one's really heard of him, but watch out.


----------



## Escher (Nov 17, 2009)

Average of 5: 10.01
1. 10.25 U' D L2 B R' L U2 B D2 R2 U F' R' B' L2 R2 U' F' B2 D' U' B' F' R2 L2 
2. (10.34) U D B2 F2 D L F2 U' B' L U' B' U2 L' B2 R' F2 L' D U' B2 L R' F' R 
3. (8.16) L D2 L U' F2 B' L2 D B' D2 B D' R F2 U' L2 D' L' F' R D B' D' L U2 (OLL skip)
4. 10.25 L2 F' B' L U2 L R B L' R2 D F' L2 F U' R2 D F D2 R' D' L F2 B' L2 
5. 9.53 D2 U R' L2 F U2 L U' D F U' D' R' L U F U L R2 D U' F2 L2 U2 B

This is getting to be frustratingly regular.

EDIT:
lol just continued the average and got this xD
Average of 5: 9.74
5. 9.44 R L B R2 B' U2 F L D' B R' U2 B L2 F U' B R' F2 D' B' F L' U' F

avg of 12 ended up as 10.47


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Remember the name James Creswell. I honestly think he'll be pretty beast when he gets done learning ZZ-b and gets a year or so of practice. No one's really heard of him, but watch out.



This guy? Does he use ZZ?


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the name James Creswell. I honestly think he'll be pretty beast when he gets done learning ZZ-b and gets a year or so of practice. No one's really heard of him, but watch out.
> ...



Yes. Yes. Watch out.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 17, 2009)

Doing pretty well at sq1 today:
times: 50/50
best time: 2.63
worst time: 25.72
best avg5: 11.63
best avg12: 12.60 
session avg: 14.08 

18.36, 12.96, 11.63, 13.55, 12.80, (25.72), 17.27, 11.34, 12.61, 15.30, 14.88, 12.53, 16.09, 11.86, 12.21, 13.31, 19.05, 7.11, 14.47, 12.90, 17.94, 15.61, 20.34, 12.66, 14.88, 15.72, 12.27, 12.47, 18.91, 15.88, 16.09, 13.83, 11.31, 9.72, 17.59, 14.58, 15.19, 11.55, 11.97, 11.36, 12.69, (2.63), 13.77, 14.88, 16.21, 14.47, 13.78, 14.15, 14.81, 10.94



Spoiler



ession average: 14.08
1. 18.36 (3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (6,6) / (-5,6) / (-1,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (0,3) / (4,-3) / (2,4) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (2,6) 
2. 12.96 (0,-1) / (-3,-5) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-4,1) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) /
3. 11.63 (-2,0) / (3,3) / (5,2) / (4,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (-5,-4) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (6,6) 
4. 13.55 (1,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (5,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-5,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,0) / (-3,5) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (6,-1) 
5. 12.80 (4,-1) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (4,2) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,5) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) 
6. (25.72) (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (-3,-1) / (-2,6) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,5) / (-2,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (-2,1) 
7. 17.27 (-5,-1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-4,3) / (-5,6) / (3,-4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) 
8. 11.34 (4,-1) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (-5,4) / (2,-4) / (4,-5) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (6,-2) / (-1,6) 
9. 12.61 (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (1,-3) / (1,0) / (5,3) / (0,-5) / (-1,-2) / (-4,6) / (4,6) / (-5,-4) / (-2,3) / (0,1) / (-2,-3) / (-4,5) 
10. 15.30 (-5,-3) / (-4,6) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (4,-4) / (2,1) / (2,-4) / (-2,-4) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (4,-5) /
11. 14.88 / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,-2) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (1,-4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,6) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (-5,0) / (-3,3) 
12. 12.53 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (5,2) / (1,3) / (-5,6) / (6,-4) / (-3,6) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,4) 
13. 16.09 (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (4,6) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-4) / (-4,-4) / (-4,2) / (0,-2) /
14. 11.86 (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (-4,6) / (-2,-2) / (0,6) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-4) / (-5,-4) / (-3,6) / (0,2) / (0,6) /
15. 12.21 (3,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (4,5) / (-4,6) / (1,4) / (1,6) / (6,-1) / (2,6) / (1,-4) / (0,6) 
16. 13.31 (-2,5) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (5,-1) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (3,4) / (0,6) / (6,5) / (4,4) / (0,-4) / (3,4) / (1,5) / (-1,1) / (4,0) /
17. 19.05 (-5,5) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-2,-4) / (6,2) / (4,1) / (-1,6) / (1,0) / (0,6) / (-4,5) / (6,4) 
18. 7.11 (1,-3) / (6,2) / (3,3) / (-3,-1) / (1,1) / (2,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (5,-4) / (6,6) / (1,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-1) 
19. 14.47 (1,-4) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (3,2) / (6,-2) / (4,-3) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (-5,4) / (2,-1) / (-4,-2) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (0,6) 
20. 12.90 (4,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (-5,3) / (-3,6) / (-5,0) / (3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (-2,6) 
21. 17.94 (3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-4,1) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (-2,6) / (6,6) / (0,4) 
22. 15.61 (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (-5,6) / (-1,5) / (-5,0) / (-5,6) / (6,-2) / (-5,1) / (-1,6) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) /
23. 20.34 (1,3) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (2,1) / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (0,-4) / (2,6) / (-4,-3) / (6,0) / (3,4) /
24. 12.66 (4,3) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (-1,6) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) 
25. 14.88 (1,-4) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (-4,4) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (4,-3) / (2,-1) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,0) /
26. 15.72 (1,6) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,5) / (4,-5) / (-4,5) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) 
27. 12.27 (-3,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (5,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,4) / (-3,-1) / (-1,6) / (1,2) / (0,-3) / (-5,-4) / (1,-4) /
28. 12.47 (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,-1) / (4,0) / (3,3) / (6,-1) / (4,4) / (-3,-4) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (2,-5) / (0,4) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) 
29. 18.91 (6,5) / (0,-5) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (3,-4) / (-3,-2) / (6,2) / (4,6) / (6,-5) / (4,0) 
30. 15.88 (-2,6) / (-3,5) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / (2,-4) / (3,-2) / (0,-4) / (5,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,6) / (5,6) /
31. 16.09 (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (-2,-3) / (3,5) / (1,1) / (-4,5) / (-2,-5) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-4,-2) / (-4,4) / (6,6) 
32. 13.83 (-2,6) / (6,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-5) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (-3,-2) / (2,4) / (0,-4) / (-5,-2) / (6,3) / (-4,6) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /
33. 11.31 (0,-1) / (6,-2) / (-3,6) / (3,1) / (5,0) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (-1,1) / (1,4) / (6,5) / (-2,6) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (2,-4) 
34. 9.72 (1,6) / (3,2) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (5,6) / (-5,4) / (-4,-4) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (4,6) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,-5) /
35. 17.59 (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (5,4) / (4,0) / (-4,-4) / (2,0) / (-4,-1) 
36. 14.58 (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (0,4) /
37. 15.19 (1,-4) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (-1,6) / (-2,0) / (2,6) / (-4,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,4) / (5,4) / (6,6) /
38. 11.55 (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (4,3) / (2,0) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (5,-3) / (6,3) / (5,-5) 
39. 11.97 (4,5) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,-2) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (-4,4) / (-4,6) 
40. 11.36 (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,-2) / (-1,4) / (-2,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-5,-4) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (-2,4) / (-2,2) / (0,-5) / (6,1) 
41. 12.69 (1,5) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (-1,2) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (4,-5) / (-5,-2) / (0,6) / (0,-5) 
42. (2.63) (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (2,6) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) /
43. 13.77 (3,-4) / (1,-5) / (3,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (3,4) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (4,1) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-2) / (6,-1) /
44. 14.88 (4,-4) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (2,3) / (4,6) / (3,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-5,0) / (5,-1) /
45. 16.21 (1,-4) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (1,6) / (5,3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (0,-2) 
46. 14.47 (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,3) / (-2,4) / (-3,-1) / (5,1) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (2,5) / (0,-5) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (4,-5) 
47. 13.78 (4,0) / (-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,6) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (3,4) / (-3,-1) / (2,6) / (5,2) / (-4,0) / (-1,4) / (-1,0) 
48. 14.15 (-3,0) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (4,-4) / (3,-3) / (0,6) 
49. 14.81 (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,4) / (-4,-1) / (4,-3) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (6,-5) / (5,6) / (2,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,6) / (-4,2) / (-2,2) /
50. 10.94 (4,-3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (0,5) / (2,-5) / (-2,2) / (-4,-4) / (-4,2) / (2,2) / (-4,4) /



EDIT: the 2.63 was a misscramble that solved like a 2x2. Trying it again, I got a 6.28


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

49:03.92 UWR ZBLL time attack.

I was getting confident after doing a few L set time attacks, and thought to myself, "Why not try the whole thing?" So I drew up a basic plan of how I would go at it, and tried my hardest.

I messed up a fair amount of time during the Anti-sune set, because I have to mirror my sune cases. This caused me a lottt of trouble, and I know what I have to work on now.

I'll do one again next week to see how far I'll progress.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 49:03.92 UWR ZBLL time attack.
> 
> I was getting confident after doing a few L set time attacks, and thought to myself, "Why not try the whole thing?" So I drew up a basic plan of how I would go at it, and tried my hardest.
> 
> ...



Wow. Just, wow. Sub 45 mins next time alright? 4 minutes off.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay!
I think by next week, I can shave off 4 minutes!


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cross on U
L' B R' F' R' D2 B' L B2 U R U2 B' L' F B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L U' D B 
8.264, a new non-lucky PB for me.

http://tinyurl.com/algx-DR-x-F2R-F


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 18, 2009)

First sub-20 average of 5! 18.52, (21.84), (17.67), 18.45, 21.28 = 19.42
17 had easy x-cross. If only I'd done this in Austin


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 18, 2009)

Average of 12: 22.75
1. 21.91 B2 U' D F R2 B R' L U' L R B L' F2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 D' B' F' U F' U
2. (20.73) F' B U B' F2 U' L R U L D' R D L B2 U' D2 R B' D R D2 F2 U2 F'
3. 21.95 B' D R B R D R2 L F2 B L R2 D' R2 F2 R B2 F D2 R' D' U L2 D' L2
4. 22.69 L2 D2 U B2 U' D2 R' U' R2 F2 D' F' U' D R F2 L' U2 F D' U R U F' D
5. 25.56 B' R' U R2 U' F L' F' R' U' L F2 U R F U2 F' B2 U R2 L D2 F2 U' F2
6. (26.93) L' D2 U' F' L D2 U B2 D' F2 B2 D' L' U2 D2 B F L R2 D2 U' L F B2 D2
7. 22.05 U2 F2 D2 R D2 U' L R B2 L D F' B' D R2 F' R B U2 L2 R2 U' B R' D2
8. 21.58 D U2 R U R U R D L B R F2 B U2 L B' F2 R2 B' D2 L R2 B D2 R
9. 21.97 L' B2 U2 D R2 U' L' B' R' L' B2 D2 F D' U2 F' D L2 B2 F' D2 R F2 L F
10. 23.40 F D' B' F2 L F' L F2 U D2 R2 B2 U B' F2 R' U2 F2 R' D U2 B2 D' B' L'
11. 22.70 F' U B' L2 U' F2 R D2 U R2 U F' B' R2 B D B2 U D F2 L' D B F U2
12. 23.66 L' R2 B R' U' L U' B' L B' F' R U' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L U' F L' B2 F L' 


New OH pb average again.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 18, 2009)

Average of 5: 20.724 (σ = 0.75)
1. 21.397 D U R L' D' L D' R2 D' B2 D2 L' R D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' B R U L2 R' D' 
2. (18.969) B2 L B' F2 R2 U F' B2 L2 R F2 D' B D R2 L U2 F U' R' B2 R' B' R U' 
3. (21.929) B2 F2 L2 B' U' L2 D2 U F R' B' F2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 F' B' U B2 R' U B L 
4. 19.670 L' R B R2 F' U L' F' D R' B' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 U B L2 B R B' U L' 
5. 21.106 U F2 R2 L2 D F U B' D L D L R2 B2 L F2 R2 B U2 D F' U2 B2 D' U2 

PB, but more importantly:

Average of 12: 22.052 (σ = 1.84)
1. 21.397 D U R L' D' L D' R2 D' B2 D2 L' R D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' B R U L2 R' D' 
2. (18.969) B2 L B' F2 R2 U F' B2 L2 R F2 D' B D R2 L U2 F U' R' B2 R' B' R U' 
3. 21.929 B2 F2 L2 B' U' L2 D2 U F R' B' F2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 F' B' U B2 R' U B L 
4. 19.670 L' R B R2 F' U L' F' D R' B' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 U B L2 B R B' U L' 
5. 21.106 U F2 R2 L2 D F U B' D L D L R2 B2 L F2 R2 B U2 D F' U2 B2 D' U2 
6. 21.954 F2 R2 F L2 B L B' L B2 F R' D R' F U2 L2 U2 B2 U L D' R' B L2 D 
7. 19.328 L' R2 U' L' B' D' U F' R' F D' B' D U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 L D F U' F' 
8. (29.209) B2 L F B2 U2 D L2 B L2 B' F D B' R U' D2 F2 U B R L2 F2 R' L' U 
9. 22.921 U' L R B2 R2 D2 L2 U L F2 R' B' F R L2 F2 U' L' D' L' D' U' L U D' 
10. 24.880 L2 B D2 L D' B R U' R L2 B' U2 F B D F' L' U2 F' B2 R2 L2 B D L 
11. 22.037 L' D' R2 U2 B' R' B2 U' D F' D B U F' U' D2 B' D U' F D U' R L2 B 
12. 25.302 B' D' F2 D F2 D' L2 R' D U' L' D2 R' U L' R2 F' U2 R L' F2 L2 D2 B2 R

Take THAT, Derrick!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> First sub-20 average of 5! 18.52, (21.84), (17.67), 18.45, 21.28 = 19.42
> 17 had easy x-cross. If only I'd done this in Austin



We're talking about having the next one down south where I live sometime in February. Plenty of time to consistently average sub 20. 



edd5190 said:


> Average of 5: 20.724 (σ = 0.75)
> 1. 21.397 D U R L' D' L D' R2 D' B2 D2 L' R D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' B R U L2 R' D'
> 2. (18.969) B2 L B' F2 R2 U F' B2 L2 R F2 D' B D R2 L U2 F U' R' B2 R' B' R U'
> 3. (21.929) B2 F2 L2 B' U' L2 D2 U F R' B' F2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 F' B' U B2 R' U B L
> ...



Very nice, you're improving quickly, Justin. I saw your 23 average this past weekend, pretty nice. That 15 single is beastly. Congrats!


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Very nice, you're improving quickly, Justin. I saw your 23 average this past weekend, pretty nice. That 15 single is beastly. Congrats!



Thank you very much, I saw your great speedsolve average this past weekend too. I'm working hard to beat it ;-) The 15 was a PLL skip with an easy OLL; the same LL as Phillip Espinoza's 14 OH. Maybe we solved the same way? Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, you're improving quickly, Justin. I saw your 23 average this past weekend, pretty nice. That 15 single is beastly. Congrats!
> ...



I wasn't the only one with a good 3x3 average this weekend.  I think it's really cool how you and Lucas are practically tied now.  I think I might start learning some CLS cases because of you two.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 18, 2009)

New PB

Average of 5: 25.49
1. (27.86) B2 U2 F D' F2 R B2 L2 D' R' D L2 U2 F2 U' F' D L' R' B F L' D2 L B 
2. 25.89 B U R' D' B2 U B' U2 F2 B2 U2 R' D' B2 L F2 U F' D R B' R L2 F2 U2 
3. (23.58) B F U R' D' L2 R' D2 F' R D2 U' F' R B2 L D' F2 U2 B U' B' F2 U R' 
4. 26.50 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U F D2 U2 R' U L' D2 U B2 R' U2 F D2 L2 R' F B' R' L 
5. 24.07 F U2 B' R2 B U2 D' B' R' U2 D F' U2 F R B2 F D L2 B D R' U F D2 

Session average: 30.13


Spoiler



1. 36.08 F' L' F2 U2 B2 L' D R2 D U' B' L U' B2 U R' D U' B L' U' B' R B' D2 
2. 32.49 B2 L' R2 U2 D' L2 R' B' R2 D2 U' F' B2 R' U2 R B' U L' R' U2 L' U B2 D2 
3. 34.16 F L U' L U' D R' D2 L' B' L' D R2 U' D2 L U L' U' D' L D' B' D' F2 
4. 35.53 B' L2 R D B' D2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' L' B D B' D2 B' L' F B U' F B' R' U 
5. 35.51 R' D' B R2 D' R U' R' B L2 B2 F' D' U F' D L' U2 F2 R L2 D U R' B' 
6. 29.49 D2 U2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 F U R' L2 B2 R' U F B2 L B2 U D R2 
7. 29.22 B2 U B2 R' F' B' D' B2 U' F L2 F' U' D L2 F2 L R' B2 R F L2 D2 B2 L2 
8. (23.43) B2 R U' L2 R F L R D B L U' B R' B2 U2 R' F2 B R L D' B2 D R2 
9. 28.53 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' B L U' L R' D' L D' F' U' D B' U D F' L R' F2 B 
10. 33.17 R D' F2 L B2 U L' B U2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 D' R' B2 F2 U2 B' F 
11. 27.06 U2 F R D B2 R' B2 F L F L D' B2 F2 L2 U R2 F' R D R' F U L F2 
12. 25.90 U' D2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 F D R L' D L2 U2 R' F' R' U D2 F2 D' R F R L' 
13. 31.50 B F L' F2 B U' R B' F2 L F' U' F2 U R D2 F' L2 F' U2 B U F' B R 
14. 27.27 F' U2 R2 D R U2 R2 F U F R' B2 D F U F2 D' U2 B' U' L D B2 L' U2 
15. 27.09 R2 L2 B2 R' U B L2 U L' F2 U' D' L' B2 L B L' F' R D' B2 R D' U2 F 
16. 28.73 D' R' U L U' L2 F' D' U2 F L' F2 U2 F B2 L U' F B U2 R' F U2 F' U2 
17. 32.98 D2 U L' F' U' R2 L D' U2 B2 U' R2 L2 F' R B2 L2 U B' L2 B L2 B2 F2 U2 
18. 27.26 R' B' F L D' L2 D F2 L' F' D B2 D R' B2 U L' U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 R U2 
19. 37.63 R2 F2 U2 B L' D U F2 D' L R2 B L' D2 U' L' B R2 D' B2 D' B2 L' B U 
20. 33.00 L2 R2 D2 L' D' F2 R F2 R' F' L' B' D U2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' U' L F B R' U2 
21. 28.39 U2 F U2 D' F2 B L F2 R' U' F' R D F' D F' L' B D2 B D2 U B2 F2 U' 
22. 28.45 D2 L' B2 F' L2 D' F2 U' D2 F2 B' L B' F L D2 R2 U2 B' R D' B U' F D2 
23. 29.24 D F2 U R L' B2 F' L B R F D' F2 B R' F L2 D' F2 U' F2 D L U' D2 
24. 27.39 F R2 U D R B F L D B' D U2 L' R U2 L2 F' L' D2 R U' L' R D R 
25. 29.02 L' B L' D R B' U B' L U2 L B F2 D B2 R' B U B2 R2 U B2 L' F B 
26. 36.60 U2 R2 B U' R D B2 L' B' D2 L' U' B2 F D2 R L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 
27. 36.08 L' R D2 B' U R' U2 L' D F' B2 U' D' F' R' D2 R2 D' L U2 F U F R' F' 
28. (39.53) R D L' R U L' R2 U F' R' D2 L2 B2 D' B' L' R' B' F2 L' B2 L B R F 
29. 25.28 F2 L B2 L F2 R2 U' D2 R' U L' F L' F2 L' D U' L R2 F R' B' F2 U R' 
30. 28.29 B L2 U D2 F D L2 U B' L2 R' D2 F2 L' B' R F2 B2 R D F' R U' L B 
31. 32.98 D2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 U D F2 D L' D F2 B2 D F D L F' D L F2 B' L 
32. 24.37 D R U2 F U B2 D B' D' U2 R2 U2 B' D' L' U R F' D' F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 
*33. 27.86 B2 U2 F D' F2 R B2 L2 D' R' D L2 U2 F2 U' F' D L' R' B F L' D2 L B 
34. 25.89 B U R' D' B2 U B' U2 F2 B2 U2 R' D' B2 L F2 U F' D R B' R L2 F2 U2 
35. 23.58 B F U R' D' L2 R' D2 F' R D2 U' F' R B2 L D' F2 U2 B U' B' F2 U R' 
36. 26.50 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U F D2 U2 R' U L' D2 U B2 R' U2 F D2 L2 R' F B' R' L 
37. 24.07 F U2 B' R2 B U2 D' B' R' U2 D F' U2 F R B2 F D L2 B D R' U F D2 
38. 33.81 L U B' F2 D L D' B' U' F' B2 L U2 B' D' R U2 F2 D F2 R' L B L F *
39. 34.31 B' R' U2 B2 D R F2 R2 B' F' R B2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 U B' L' R2 B2 L B


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 18, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Average of 5: 20.724 (σ = 0.75)
> 1. 21.397 D U R L' D' L D' R2 D' B2 D2 L' R D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' B R U L2 R' D'
> 2. (18.969) B2 L B' F2 R2 U F' B2 L2 R F2 D' B D R2 L U2 F U' R' B2 R' B' R U'
> 3. (21.929) B2 F2 L2 B' U' L2 D2 U F R' B' F2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 F' B' U B2 R' U B L
> ...



I UH.... WELL... I uh.. you see... i... huh...


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 18, 2009)

Less Ortega, less Roux, and more OH Mr. Eide.


----------



## ianini (Nov 18, 2009)

I finally got a sub 20 average of 5 for 3x3
19.69
2 skips


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 5: 20.724 (σ = 0.75)
> ...



You should do another average of 100 of 170.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 18, 2009)

I had my second sub-10 solve in 1 week (also my second ever).
Again PLL skip:

9.83


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes said:


> I had my second sub-10 solve in 1 week (*also my second ever*).
> Again PLL skip:
> 
> 9.83



Congratulations! I can remember how my first felt, it is awesome! 

I tell you, what Breandan told me: Soon you will forget the counting for sub-10s.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 18, 2009)

Better at 3x3OH now than I was before I quit.

Average of 5: 27.99
Average of 12: 29.57


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I had my second sub-10 solve in 1 week (*also my second ever*).
> ...



Thank you 
I hope so


----------



## TioMario (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a lucky sub-50 today 

PLL skip --> 00:49.13

PS: I'm still with the crappy storebought


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I had my second sub-10 solve in 1 week (*also my second ever*).
> ...




Yeah, I remember when I got to 15 I stopped counting.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > edd5190 said:
> ...



Well if I did an average of 100 of 170 I guess everybody is doing a continuous average of over 10 thousands of solves


----------



## Edam (Nov 18, 2009)

4x4 - making progress, new pb's. 

Average: 1:28.45
Standard Deviation: 2.52
Best Time: 1:14.78
Worst Time: 1:34.21



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	1:27.22	L Rw2 R2 D Uw' U2 B Fw2 F2 D L2 F D Uw' U2 R U Fw' F2 U' R B' Uw2 U B Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw U2 F L2 Rw' Uw R B' Fw F' D
2.	1:27.38	D2 Uw U F' D' R Uw' Rw' D' R Fw' L2 R2 U' L2 B Fw F Rw Uw2 Fw' U' B' D Uw' U Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw R' B U2 L2 R D
3.	(1:34.21)	Rw2 D F' L2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' Fw' L Uw L' Rw Fw L2 Uw B2 L' U2 Rw F' Uw2 Rw F D' U' B' Rw' R2 F2 Uw L B' R2 Uw B Fw2
4.	1:26.02	D' Uw B Fw2 F' Rw2 F' Uw R D' L D' U L D' Uw2 B Uw U2 L Rw' R D2 B2 Fw2 F Rw2 D' R B2 Uw2 U R' F' D Uw U' L Rw D
5.	1:27.71	Rw2 D2 B Fw' D2 Fw' U' L Rw' R' F' Rw' Uw2 F D2 U Fw D2 F L Fw U2 Fw Uw2 L2 D' B' Uw L2 R' B2 D' Uw U R' Fw U R' Uw Fw2
6.	1:26.09	B2 Fw' F2 U' B Fw D' Uw' L2 Rw' R2 Fw Uw B' Fw2 F' L2 Rw R Uw U' Fw Uw Fw2 D' U' L' R2 U' L2 Rw2 R F Uw' B2 Fw' U L2 R' B2
7.	1:27.40	Uw2 U B Uw' U2 B Fw' F D2 L' R' B L R2 B F2 D' U' L Rw2 R2 D L' D Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 L F' L B2 Fw F2 D2 F' U B Fw' Uw
8.	(1:14.78)	D B Fw D Uw U B2 F' Rw2 R' Fw2 F' D F Rw2 B L' U R2 Uw B Fw F2 R2 Uw Rw2 U' F L R' Fw' F U R' F' Rw2 B Rw2 Uw B
9.	1:29.02	Fw' Uw2 U Rw B U2 L' R' B2 Rw2 R U B Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 B' Rw' D2 L2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw R' F2 R' B2 Fw L Rw2 R2 D Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 F2 Rw
10.	1:33.19	L2 B' F' Uw' Rw' B D' U2 L2 Rw F Uw2 R B' Fw F' Uw Rw R' D B Rw' F Uw2 L' F' R Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' D' Uw' U Fw2 R' D' Rw2 B2 Fw2
11.	1:33.27	B' Fw2 F2 Uw' L U B Fw F' Rw' Fw2 F2 L' Fw Rw' R D Uw2 U2 R2 D' Fw' U2 L Rw Uw Rw D2 B2 Fw F' Uw2 R2 U2 R2 U F' Rw Uw B'
12.	1:27.22	D2 B R2 D2 B U2 L Rw' R' U2 Rw D Fw Rw B' Fw F' L' R2 B D' Uw' U2 B2 Uw' Fw' F2 R' Fw L2 B2 D' L' B L2 R2 Uw2 L2 D2 B'


----------



## Novriil (Nov 18, 2009)

After learning TICT method my average on Fridrich got a lot better.


Spoiler



21.62, 21.28, 25.25, 15.73, 17.32, 24.11, 15.99, 20.87, 20.32, 14.05, 17.35, 21.43


number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.05
worst time: 25.25

current avg5: 19.51 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 17.89 (σ = 1.81)

current avg12: 19.60 (σ = 2.66)
best avg12: 19.60 (σ = 2.66)

session avg: 19.60 (σ = 2.66)
session mean: 19.61


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

5:	00:27.01	x (Another F2L fail)
4:	00:22.55	x
3:	00:28.48	x (F2L fail)
2:	00:22.62	x
1:	00:22.91	x
Average: 00:24.71 
Best time: 00:22.55

Broke my PB a5 by 2 seconds, and three solves that are only a couple of seconds off my single PB. I think I'm getting faster.


----------



## Edam (Nov 18, 2009)

3x3

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.95
Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 13.65
Worst Time: 21.94

sub19 of 50 is nice.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 18, 2009)

best avg12: 15.27 (σ = 0.98)

Yes! I'm improving. I'm averaging like lower 15 averages now, sub 15 soon, and maybe even a sub 14 average of 12 in the next 6 months 

Edit: Continued the average on

stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 12.77
worst time: 18.15

current avg5: 14.57 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 14.43 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 15.32 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 15.20 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 15.19 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 15.22

That's consistently awesome.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 18, 2009)

Sheesh. I think I can safely say I am sub-10 on the 2x2x2 now.

Cubes Solved: 500/500
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.96
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 2.95
Worst Time: 12.92


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	11.20	R U F2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
2.	12.63	R2 F R' U' R2 U2 F' U2 R F'
3.	12.31	F U R' U' R F' U' R F' U
4.	11.46	U R U2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U
5.	9.04	F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R U' R'
6.	8.42	U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F
7.	11.61	U' F' R U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2
8.	12.92	F U2 F2 U F2 R' F R F R
9.	10.77	F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' F2
10.	4.26	U2 F' U2 F' U F' U R F U	PBL skip
11.	11.69	F R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' F2
12.	10.93	R F' R F' R F2 R2 F' U' R
13.	11.61	F R U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R'
14.	9.97	R' F2 U' R F' U F2 R2 F' R'
15.	10.39	U' R' U' F U' R2 F R2 F' U
16.	8.87	R' F U' R2 U2 F R' U R F2
17.	12.23	F U2 F' R' F2 R' F R U2 R2
18.	8.32	R' F' R F U' F2 U F' R F
19.	10.84	R U2 F R' F' R' U' F R U'
20.	11.83	R2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F'
21.	5.16	U' F' R' F' R' U R U R' U'	PBL skip
22.	10.38	U F2 U F R' F2 U R F2 R2
23.	10.49	U F U2 F R' U' F R2 F2 U
24.	10.03	R U R' F2 R U F2 U' F2 R2
25.	9.85	F' R' F' R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'
26.	12.20	U' F U2 R F' U' F U R F'
27.	8.41	R U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F'
28.	10.58	U2 F U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U2
29.	10.93	R F2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U F
30.	10.49	F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U F
31.	11.96	F2 U' R U' F R2 U' R2 F2 R'
32.	11.31	U2 F2 U' F2 R F R F' U2 F2
33.	8.07	R U F' R F2 R2 U' R F' U2
34.	6.98	R U R2 U' R' F R' U F R2
35.	8.67	R2 U' R2 U2 F R F R' F R
36.	11.58	R2 U' R U' F2 U R F2 U' R'
37.	7.08	R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R F' R2
38.	8.86	U R2 U R2 F R F U2 R F'
39.	9.69	F R U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
40.	7.98	U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U F R
41.	12.11	R2 U2 F' R2 U' R U' R' U' R
42.	8.60	R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2
43.	9.51	R2 F' U2 F2 R U R U R2 U2
44.	11.86	U2 F2 R U R F U R U2 F2
45.	7.89	F' U R2 F2 U' R U R' F R2
46.	12.84	U' F R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U2
47.	7.06	R U' R2 F U2 F' U R' F' R
48.	8.64	F2 U2 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R F2
49.	9.98	R' U' R' F R' U' F2 R' F R'
50.	10.84	U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R U2 R U
51.	8.64	F U' R2 U F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
52.	10.68	R2 U R2 F' U' R2 F2 R F' R2
53.	9.80	U' R2 U2 R F2 U R F' U' F'
54.	10.69	U2 R' F' R F' U' F2 U R' U
55.	10.16	F' U F R2 F R' U2 R U2 R2
56.	8.06	R U2 R U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2
57.	9.15	R2 U' F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R F2
58.	8.78	R' U2 R U2 R' U F R' F R'
59.	8.89	F2 U R F U2 F2 U' R U F2
60.	10.86	F' U R' F' U2 F R2 F2 R U2
61.	6.98	U R2 F' R' F R' F U R2 U
62.	9.72	F' R2 U' R U' F2 R' F U F
63.	11.94	U' F U' F R U' R U2 F2 R
64.	11.75	F' U' F2 U' R U2 F R F2 R'
65.	9.72	U' R' U' F' U R' F U' F2 U
66.	9.23	U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U2 R2
67.	10.16	R U F U R2 F' U2 R F U'
68.	8.95	F' R' U F' U2 R U2 F' U2 F2
69.	9.35	R2 U' R' U2 R U F' R F' U'
70.	11.49	F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 R F U
71.	11.42	U2 R2 F' R U F' R F2 U F2
72.	11.29	F' U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F U2 R2
73.	11.56	U2 R F R2 F' U2 R' F' R F2
74.	9.97	F U R F U F' R2 U2 R' F'
75.	10.57	U' R2 F2 U2 F' R U R2 F U2
76.	11.95	U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U2 R
77.	7.42	R2 U R2 U R2 F U2 R' U' R
78.	9.95	F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U
79.	10.30	R' F2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U
80.	5.67	R U R' F2 R2 F U' R2 F R
81.	8.45	F2 U R U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U2
82.	9.76	R' F2 R' U2 F U F U2 F R
83.	10.77	F2 R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U2 R U
84.	10.86	F2 U R U F' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
85.	11.11	U2 F2 R' F' R F U F2 R2 F2
86.	9.05	U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F R F R2
87.	9.86	U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F U'
88.	10.49	R U F' R' F2 R U2 F' U F2
89.	10.39	R' F' U' R2 U F' R2 U' R' F2
90.	6.65	R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' U2 F2
91.	9.88	R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R F' R'
92.	10.49	F U' R' F2 U' R2 U F R F'
93.	8.24	F U' R U2 F U R' F' U' R'
94.	10.48	F R2 F2 R U F' R U2 F' U'
95.	11.74	F U' F R' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2
96.	9.88	U2 R U2 F' R2 U R F2 U F2
97.	10.94	U2 F2 R U F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F'
98.	10.48	R' U' R' F' R2 F2 R' F' U F'
99.	8.71	U' R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R2
100.	8.86	U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 U'
101.	10.01	F U' R' U R' U2 F' R' F' U2
102.	8.53	F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F R2 U
103.	10.84	R2 U2 F' U R U F' R2 U2 R2
104.	4.90	R' F U' R F2 U2 F' R U' F	PBL skip
105.	7.32	R F' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F
106.	10.50	F R U R F' U' F' R U2 F2
107.	10.66	U' F2 U R' U' F' R' U2 F' R2
108.	7.87	U' R F U R U' F2 R2 U' R2
109.	10.50	U2 R F R2 U F R F R2 F
110.	10.12	F R2 U' R2 U F' R2 U2 R2 F
111.	8.16	F' U' R2 U R2 F R' U' R' U2
112.	11.11	U2 F R' U' F2 U F' R2 U' R
113.	4.72	U F' R2 U F R2 U R F R2	PBL skip
114.	11.47	R' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F' R' U
115.	8.51	U' R' F' R' U R U' R' F2 U
116.	10.86	R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 F U'
117.	9.45	F' U2 R' U2 R U F2 U F' U2
118.	8.22	R' U' R U2 F' U R F U2 F2
119.	9.25	U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F
120.	10.86	U R' U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F U2
121.	9.06	U R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F'
122.	10.69	R' U' F2 R' U' F2 R F' U F
123.	11.30	R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F
124.	10.07	F' U R2 U' F2 U' R' F' R F
125.	9.31	F2 U' F R' U2 R F' R U F'
126.	9.35	R U2 F U2 F2 U R' U2 R2 F'
127.	4.54	F U F' R F2 U2 F' U' F R'	PBL skip
128.	4.73	U' R' F' U F2 U' F' R' U' R'	PBL skip
129.	8.06	R2 U' F' U2 R F R F U F'
130.	9.43	R U' R F R' F' R' F2 U R'
131.	8.82	F R F2 U R' F U2 F2 U' F
132.	8.78	U F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F'
133.	6.08	F2 U2 R U F U' F2 R' F' R
134.	10.89	U' F2 R' U F U R' F R F2
135.	9.41	U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F'
136.	9.76	R' F R' U' R' F2 U2 R F' U
137.	7.14	U' F R2 F2 U2 F R U F2 U2
138.	10.69	F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U F' R2
139.	7.64	F R U R2 U2 F' R2 U R U
140.	9.67	U' R F R' F' U R F2 R2 F'
141.	8.52	F R U F2 U2 R U2 R' U' F
142.	5.30	F2 U R U' R' U2 R' F2 U R
143.	9.35	F' R U' F' U F2 R' U2 F2 U'
144.	10.65	R' F R' F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F
145.	10.31	R F' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F
146.	10.22	F2 U' R U2 R' F R F' U2 F
147.	11.12	F2 R2 F2 R F' R' U R' F2 U'
148.	7.23	U R2 F2 R F R2 U F' R U
149.	11.24	R2 F2 U2 F R2 U R2 U F' U
150.	10.21	U' R U2 R U' R2 F R F R2
151.	8.82	F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' R
152.	9.99	U' R U2 R' F2 U R' F' U R2
153.	8.42	U2 F U F U F' U' F U' R2
154.	9.15	R2 F U F R2 U2 F' U' F R2
155.	10.04	F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U R2
156.	9.40	U2 R' F' R F2 U F R' U2 R'
157.	10.24	U' F' R' F' R F U2 F' R F
158.	10.06	U' R2 U' R2 U F U' F2 U R'
159.	10.13	U' R' F U' F' U2 F2 R' F' U
160.	8.53	R F' R2 F R' F2 R F U' F'
161.	7.65	F U F' R2 F2 U2 F U' R' U2
162.	10.66	R' U2 F R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2
163.	9.05	U' F' R F R2 F' R' U2 F2 R
164.	9.39	R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F R2 F'
165.	8.77	U F U' F U2 R' F U F' R2
166.	8.94	U' F U R' U R U F U2 F'
167.	8.88	F2 U' R2 F U F2 R2 U R F2
168.	10.14	U2 F' R' F U F2 R U' F2 R'
169.	10.21	R F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R F2
170.	11.30	U2 R2 U F' R' F' R2 F' R' F
171.	9.54	U R' U F U' R F U F' R2
172.	8.85	U R2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 F' R' F'
173.	9.50	R F' U2 F U R2 U R F' R'
174.	9.12	R' F' R U' R2 U R2 F' U R
175.	11.74	R2 U R' F2 R' U R2 F' R F
176.	8.85	R F2 U' F' R2 U R F2 U' R2
177.	7.81	R U' F2 U' F' R U R' F2 U2
178.	8.59	U F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 R' F U2
179.	4.54	U2 F' R' F' R' U2 F R2 U2 R2	PBL skip
180.	12.24	R U2 R U' F' U R2 U' R U'
181.	5.19	R F' U' R2 U2 R' U R U F2
182.	9.80	U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R
183.	9.04	U2 R2 U F2 R' U' R F R U'
184.	11.14	R2 F' R F2 U2 R' F U F R2
185.	9.35	R2 U2 F' R' U R' U' R' U F
186.	10.62	R U F' R U R2 F2 U R2 U'
187.	4.54	U2 R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 U'	PBLskip
188.	9.53	U F U F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F'
189.	9.81	R2 U R2 U R2 F U R2 F U
190.	9.88	F' U F2 R2 U2 F2 R U F U
191.	11.74	F2 R2 U2 F R' F' U' R' F U'
192.	10.23	U2 F U2 R' F' R' U2 F R2 F'
193.	8.68	F U F2 U' F' U R' U R U2
194.	8.89	R U F U2 F R U R U' R
195.	6.37	U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U F'
196.	9.70	R' U2 F2 R F' U R F R' F2
197.	9.15	F R' F R' U R U F R F'
198.	9.84	R F' R' F2 R' F U' R F' U'
199.	8.17	F2 R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F U
200.	7.30	R' F U R2 U2 F R2 U2 F R
201.	11.51	R F2 U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 F2 U
202.	10.83	R' U2 F' R2 U F' R U R F
203.	9.87	U2 R' F' R U2 R' U F R' F
204.	8.42	R' F' U2 R U R2 U F R' F'
205.	8.50	R2 F2 R' U F2 R U' R' U2 F
206.	8.70	F2 U R F' U R' U2 R' U' F'
207.	8.52	R' U' F' U R U2 F' U' F' U'
208.	4.81	F' R' F R F2 R F2 R' U F	PBL skip
209.	8.35	U' R F2 R' F R U R U' R
210.	8.88	U' F U R F' R F U R2 F'
211.	5.19	U2 F' R' U R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2
212.	6.44	U' R2 U R' F' U R' F2 U2 R'
213.	9.17	F2 R2 U R' U F U' F' R' F'
214.	5.44	F U R' U' R F2 U2 R' F2 U
215.	5.89	U2 F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R2 F U'
216.	8.68	U2 R F U F' R F2 U' R F
217.	9.47	U' R' F' R' U2 F2 U2 R' F' U'
218.	8.36	U' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U R U
219.	7.85	U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R U2 F2 U
220.	8.66	F2 U R2 F2 U2 F' U F' U' F2
221.	9.92	R2 F' U F' U2 R U2 F U' R
222.	9.15	R F' U2 R2 F U2 F U R' F2
223.	8.76	F2 U R2 U' R' F' U' R U F
224.	8.04	F U R2 F' R U F2 R' F2 U
225.	10.22	F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U
226.	7.33	U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F' R F U
227.	9.89	F2 R' F U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 F2
228.	8.93	U F U R' F' U2 R' F2 U' R2
229.	7.13	R F R' U' R U F2 R' U F
230.	9.22	F U F2 U' R2 F R F' R' F'
231.	8.66	U' R' U' R' U F U2 R2 F R
232.	8.91	U F U' R' F' U R' U' R2 U'
233.	7.86	F2 U2 F' U' F' U' R' U' R' F2
234.	8.28	F' U2 F' R U R' U2 R U2 F'
235.	8.25	F R2 U2 R U2 F2 U' F R F'
236.	9.98	R U' F U R2 F R2 U2 F R2
237.	8.87	U2 F' U F' U' F2 R F2 R' U2
238.	9.23	U F2 U' F2 U' R F' U F' U'
239.	9.47	F U R F2 R2 U F' R' U' F2
240.	8.85	U F' R2 U R F R F2 U' F
241.	9.89	R' F2 U R' U2 F2 U F2 U' F
242.	8.87	F' R U2 F U F2 U2 R' U' R
243.	10.51	R2 F R' F R F U' R2 U2 R
244.	10.06	F' R2 F U F' R' F2 R2 F2 R
245.	7.31	U' F' R U R2 U2 R' U F2 R2
246.	9.38	R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R U
247.	9.83	F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R'
248.	10.04	F2 U F' R F2 U' R2 F' R U2
249.	8.41	U2 F' U' R U' F2 U R' F2 R'
250.	6.91	F2 U2 R F2 R U2 F2 U2 R F
251.	9.76	F2 U' R F2 R' F' U' F2 R' F'
252.	6.71	R' F' R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U F2
253.	10.31	U' R2 U' R F R U' F U' F
254.	8.21	F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F2
255.	9.47	F U' R' F R' U' F R' U2 R2
256.	11.00	F2 U' R2 F U' R U2 F U2 F
257.	8.48	U2 F' R2 U F' R2 U F2 R' U'
258.	9.86	R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U F2 R'
259.	9.86	U F2 R F R' U R2 F U2 F2
260.	8.51	R2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U R U F'
261.	8.17	U R' F2 R2 U' F' U' R U F2
262.	9.47	F' U R' U R' U' R F R' F'
263.	9.53	U F R U2 R' U' F2 U2 R F
264.	11.38	F R U' R U' F' U2 R' U' F2
265.	10.58	F R' U R2 U' F' R F' R2 U'
266.	4.66	F U2 R U2 F R2 F U2 F U2	PBL skip
267.	10.90	U2 R2 U F2 U2 R U' R' F2 R2
268.	10.22	F U' F2 U' F2 R F U2 F' U'
269.	8.07	R' F' R2 U F' R F U' F R
270.	6.28	F R F' U R' F2 U' F' U' R'
271.	8.75	U' R F' U2 R U2 R U2 F' R2
272.	8.63	U' F' U' R F' U' F' R2 F U2
273.	9.75	F R2 F R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' F'
274.	8.44	R2 F' R2 F2 R F' R2 F2 U F'
275.	8.40	R' U2 F' R2 U R U2 R U' F2
276.	8.63	U F U2 F' R F2 R' U R2 U2
277.	10.48	F' U2 R2 U2 F' R U R' U' F2
278.	8.49	U2 R' U2 R2 F U F R2 U' F'
279.	7.32	F U' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' F U'
280.	8.31	R2 F' U' F' U R F2 U R2 U
281.	6.65	R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' F
282.	8.39	F2 U F' U F' U F' U2 R U'
283.	9.30	R F2 U2 F2 R U F R2 F2 U
284.	9.59	F R' F' U2 R2 U F2 U' F U
285.	9.83	R2 F' U' R U' F' R2 F' U2 F'
286.	9.22	F' U R F2 R2 F R2 U F U
287.	9.16	U2 R U F2 R F' R U2 R' F
288.	8.14	F2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 F R' F
289.	7.95	U R' U F2 U' F' R' F2 U F
290.	9.60	F U2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R U'
291.	8.03	R2 U R2 U F R' F' R' F2 U2
292.	9.60	U' R U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F' U
293.	8.30	R U' F U' F' R' F' U' R' F
294.	9.21	U R' F2 R' U F' R' U2 F' U
295.	10.05	U2 F R2 F' R U' R' F2 R' F'
296.	7.62	F R2 U2 F' U' R U' R2 F' R'
297.	9.09	U F2 U2 R U F R U2 R2 F2
298.	8.30	F2 U2 R' U R F' R F U R2
299.	7.90	U2 F U' F' R' U' R2 F' R2 U'
300.	9.12	R U F' R' F2 U R2 F U2 F
301.	7.70	F' U R' U F' U2 R2 F R U
302.	7.94	F' U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U F' U2
303.	5.66	R2 F' R' F' R2 U F' R' U R
304.	8.00	U R U2 F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 R'
305.	9.88	F U F R F' R U2 R F' U'
306.	8.67	R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R U'
307.	9.40	F2 R' U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2
308.	9.77	U2 R' U F' R2 U R' F R2 U2
309.	8.66	F' U F' U R' U' R F2 U' R'
310.	9.49	U' R2 U2 R F' R' F2 U2 R2 F
311.	8.69	U' F2 U' F2 U R F' R' F' U
312.	6.89	R' U' F U2 F' U2 F2 R F U
313.	3.30	U R U F U' F' R2 U R' F2	PBL skip!
314.	7.10	U' F2 R' F' U2 R U R' U' R'
315.	9.43	U2 R U' F2 R' F R' F2 U' R'
316.	9.15	F U F2 R' U2 R' U2 R F' R
317.	8.99	R2 F2 R' U F' U2 R' F U F'
318.	9.93	R' U2 F' R F R2 U' R F2 U2
319.	9.92	R' U2 F' R' F R2 F2 U F' U2
320.	9.77	F R2 U2 R' F' R' U F2 R' F'
321.	7.15	U' F' U2 F R2 F' U R' U' R
322.	8.79	R U R2 F U' R' U2 F' R' F
323.	9.20	U' R2 U F' R2 F R' F' R2 U'
324.	10.22	R2 F' R U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R
325.	7.58	R2 U R' U' R U' F U R' U2
326.	9.29	U R' F' U' R2 F' U2 R2 F R'
327.	5.02	F2 U R' F' R U2 R2 F R' F2	PBL skip
328.	8.38	F' U2 R U' F2 U' F R2 F' R2
329.	10.04	R2 U' R2 U F' R' F U R2 F
330.	9.07	R' F' U' F U' R U F2 R' U
331.	4.86	R' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F'	PBL skip. Took me 2 seconds to recognise
332.	8.98	R F R' U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U
333.	8.03	R F' R2 F2 U' R F R U R
334.	9.30	R' F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F'
335.	6.87	U2 F' U2 F2 U' F R' F' U F'
336.	9.20	U2 R U2 R' F R' F2 U2 F2 R
337.	8.08	U' R' F R' F U' R F' R2 U
338.	9.72	F' U2 F' U F2 R' U2 R F2 R
339.	7.45	R' F2 U R U2 F R F U F'
340.	10.07	U R F R' F2 R2 F U F U'
341.	8.78	R F U F' R' U R2 F' U' R'
342.	6.60	R U' R' F2 U2 F U R U' F'
343.	8.59	R U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U F R2
344.	9.44	U F' U' R U2 R2 U R2 F2 R'
345.	8.21	R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R
346.	9.57	U F R F' U F R2 U2 R' F'
347.	9.47	U' F2 R' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R'
348.	10.19	F R U F' U R2 F2 R U2 R'
349.	8.00	R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R U F' R' F2
350.	5.27	R2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F U R2 F2	PBL skip
351.	10.13	F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R F R' F2 U
352.	9.61	U2 F' R' F2 R' F2 U R F2 U
353.	9.67	U' R2 U' F U2 R U R' F2 U2
354.	7.13	R' F R' F' R F' U' R F U'
355.	9.48	R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R' F' U2 R'
356.	6.91	R U' R2 U' R' F R2 U' F R
357.	8.58	F' R2 U' R' U' F' R2 U R U'
358.	9.52	U R2 U F' R' F R2 U' R U'
359.	8.30	R2 U F2 U' F U' F R2 F2 U
360.	9.87	R2 F2 U' R F U2 R U2 F2 U
361.	10.82	F2 U' F R F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U'
362.	8.97	U R2 U F' R' F U2 F U' R
363.	6.99	R' U' F' U2 F U2 R' F' U F
364.	8.76	F2 U2 F' R F R' F R2 U2 R
365.	9.63	U2 R F' U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2
366.	7.94	U F' U' F' R' U F2 U' R2 F'
367.	11.39	F2 U' R' F' R' U' F2 R F' U'
368.	9.38	U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R U' R'
369.	10.69	R F U F' R2 F' U' R2 U R
370.	10.48	U2 F2 R U2 R F R2 U' F2 U
371.	9.65	F' R U2 F U F U R2 F' R'
372.	8.12	R F R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F
373.	6.81	F2 R F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U
374.	6.71	F R U2 R U' F' R U2 F R
375.	8.17	U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F U R F R'
376.	7.52	U R U' R U2 R2 F U' R2 F2
377.	8.34	R' U2 F R' U' F' U2 R' F2 U
378.	10.02	R U' F' U2 R U2 R U2 F R
379.	5.56	R U' F2 R F' R2 U F' R' U
380.	8.12	F2 U F R U' F2 R F2 U R2
381.	9.59	F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R U' R2 F'
382.	10.93	U R' U F2 R U2 F2 U2 F U2
383.	8.90	R2 F' R2 F' U' R U R U2 R
384.	7.56	R F2 U F2 U F U2 R2 U2 R'
385.	8.06	R U F' U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
386.	7.98	R2 F2 R U F2 R F' R' U F
387.	10.38	F' U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R2 F' R
388.	8.78	R F' R F2 U' R' U' F2 R F2
389.	8.35	R' F' U' F R2 U2 F' R U2 R2
390.	8.91	U' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F'
391.	7.88	R2 U2 R' F' R2 U R U F2 R2
392.	7.68	F' R' U F' U F' R F2 R2 U
393.	11.00	F2 U R' U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F
394.	7.55	U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U R' F'
395.	8.79	U F2 R' F U F U R F2 U2
396.	8.97	F R2 U' F R U2 R2 F2 U R
397.	9.24	F R' F' R2 U2 R F U R' U2
398.	4.65	U F R' U2 R U' F' R2 U' F2
399.	7.91	R F R U F R2 F' R' F R'
400.	7.86	R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2
401.	9.44	U' F2 R U' R' F2 U F U2 F'
402.	9.20	F' R' F U R2 F U' F' U2 R2
403.	8.62	U' R F R' U2 R2 F2 U F' U'
404.	7.41	F R F2 U' F' U' R U R' U
405.	10.61	U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R' U F' U2
406.	11.19	F R F' U R2 F R2 F' U' F'
407.	9.21	U R' U F U2 F R U' F2 U'
408.	7.04	R2 U' F U F U2 F' R F2 U
409.	10.59	F2 U F R' U R2 F2 U' R' U2
410.	7.67	R2 F' R2 F2 R F' R U' F2 U2
411.	8.86	F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U' R F'
412.	7.98	F U R' F' R' U2 R' U R U'
413.	7.58	U R F2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U R'
414.	9.25	U2 F2 R2 U F' U' R2 F' R F2
415.	10.06	F R F2 U2 R U F R F2 R2
416.	9.88	R2 U F' U2 F' U' F2 R F' R
417.	10.96	R2 F' R2 U R F2 U' R' F2 R'
418.	9.32	U' F' R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U' R2
419.	12.91	F' U2 F2 U R F U' R' U' R2
420.	6.84	U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R F R2 U'
421.	8.70	U R U F R F2 U' R2 U' R'
422.	7.81	R2 U R' U' F' R' U' R' U' F2
423.	8.33	R U' R F R2 F U F U F
424.	8.08	R' F R U R F' U R U' R'
425.	10.04	F U' R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U F
426.	9.72	U2 F U' R F2 U2 F' R F' U2
427.	2.95	U F U2 R U' F R' F' U2 R'	PBL SKIP OMFG
428.	10.64	U R' F' U F R2 U2 R2 F' U2
429.	9.47	R2 U2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F U F
430.	5.72	R U' F2 R2 U F' R' U2 F2 U'
431.	6.06	R2 F U2 R F U F U' R' F'
432.	9.92	F' R2 F U F' R U F U' F2
433.	10.52	F2 R' F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U2
434.	5.51	U R2 F2 U' R F' R2 U2 F2 R'
435.	8.24	R U2 F' R2 U' R2 F R' F2 R2
436.	6.98	U R' U R2 F R2 F' R2 F' U'
437.	5.29	F' U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' F U2
438.	5.08	U' R F2 R' F' R2 F' R' F R'	p
439.	10.56	U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U R U2
440.	9.05	R' U R2 U2 R' F' R F R2 F
441.	8.32	F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R' F2 U' F
442.	9.53	U F' U F U' F' R U F' R2
443.	9.23	U2 R F U F' U' F2 U R' F'
444.	7.79	R2 F' U' R U2 F U2 R2 F' R'
445.	9.29	F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 U F R2 F'
446.	9.30	U2 R' F' R' U' F' R U2 F2 U'
447.	12.17	F U F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U2
448.	9.41	U2 R F U2 R U' R2 F2 R U2
449.	8.04	U' R U' R F R F2 R2 F U2
450.	7.46	U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F' U'	PBL skip. Took me 4 seconds to recognise.
451.	9.67	F2 R' F' R U F' R F' U F2
452.	8.15	F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F U' R' U2
453.	7.79	U R' U2 F R U F R F U
454.	9.84	U' F R2 F R2 U F U' R' U2
455.	9.85	R U2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U'
456.	5.83	U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F2 R2 U
457.	6.35	F2 U2 F2 R F U2 F U2 R2 U
458.	7.86	F2 U R U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U
459.	9.24	U2 R U2 F R' U F' U2 F' U
460.	9.41	R' F2 U F R' F2 R2 F2 R' F
461.	9.88	F' U' R F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U
462.	7.98	U2 R F R' U' R U F2 R U2
463.	8.44	U2 R' U R2 U R F' R U' R'
464.	9.78	R F2 U' R F R U' F' U' F2
465.	10.30	R U' F2 U F' R2 U F R2 U2
466.	4.86	F2 R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' R	PBL skip
467.	8.99	R' U R U F2 R2 U R U F'
468.	7.06	R F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R'
469.	8.62	F' R F2 U R U2 F R' U2 F'
470.	9.76	R2 F' R2 U F' R2 U' F U2 R
471.	7.74	U F2 U R F2 R F U2 F R2
472.	7.72	U2 F R U2 R' U R F' R2 U2
473.	10.13	R U2 F' U R' U2 R U F U
474.	6.92	U2 F R U F R2 F2 U F' R
475.	4.91	U2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F U F'
476.	9.08	F2 U' F U F R' F U2 R U
477.	9.24	R F R2 U2 R2 F' R' F' R' F
478.	7.68	U2 R F2 R U R' U2 R U2 R2
479.	9.61	F U' F' U2 F R' U' F R F'
480.	4.10	R' F2 R2 U R U R F' U' R'	PBL skip!
481.	4.66	F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R U'
482.	7.85	R2 F R' U2 R F U' R' U' F'
483.	7.96	F R' U R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
484.	9.29	U2 R U' R F2 R2 F R' F' R2
485.	9.16	U' F2 U2 F R' F2 R U F U'
486.	8.31	R2 U2 R U2 R F U2 R F U
487.	9.35	R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R
488.	8.04	U R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R F U
489.	5.45	F U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F' U2 R
490.	10.73	F R' U R U' F R2 U2 R2 U
491.	8.32	U' F U' R2 F2 R' F R' U' F
492.	7.76	F U' F' R2 F R' U2 F R' U'
493.	7.90	R' F U F2 U' F' U' R2 U' F'
494.	7.45	U2 F U' F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2
495.	8.81	R F' R2 U2 R' F R U2 R' U2
496.	7.70	F2 U R U F' R U F' R' U2
497.	8.21	U F2 U2 R' F R U F2 R2 F
498.	10.39	U' R U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2
499.	9.80	F R2 F U2 R U R' U2 F' R'
500.	7.64	U' F' R2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Sheesh. I think I can safely say I am sub-10 on the 2x2x2 now.



I'm not sure how much I like you doing this much 2x2.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh. I think I can safely say I am sub-10 on the 2x2x2 now.
> ...


LOL! Don't you worry. It'll be a bit before I'm to your standard


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



He just doesn't want you practicing. He wants you to feel safe and then pwn you. Escher don't let him fool you!


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 19, 2009)

3x3 22.66 avg of 5. Not my best, but best by far in a while.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Edging closer to sub-20 
avg5: *21.73*
avg12: *23.09*
21.69, 23.84, (29.79), (18.88), 24.38, 26.78, 20.94, 19.87, 24.45, 24.90, 20.98, 23.08

In other news I got my 6th LL-skip today ... again not timed :fp


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 19, 2009)

SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You will not believe how it happened. TWO NON LUCKY 16.46 solves. The rest were crappy.
16.46, 21.44, 21.52, (22.27), 16.46
I did not know which to put brackets around.
I am so pumped.
Does anyone know what to look for when searching for the sub-20 thread. I could not find it and I looked for 15 minutes. I am a sucky searcher.
I guess I was just in the zone for both of those.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You will not believe how it happened. TWO NON LUCKY 16.46 solves. The rest were crappy.
> 16.46, 21.44, 21.52, (22.27), 16.46
> I did not know which to put brackets around.
> ...



This one? Or is there another?


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I do not think that is it. The one I am thinking of is where everyone posts the time it took them to get sub 20. I just can not find it, but I remember seeing it a while back.

Thanks for the help Edward.


----------



## Burwell423 (Nov 19, 2009)

First sub 1 minute 3x3


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

PB AVERAGE OMG!!!!!!

Average: 23.18

Best Time: 19.56
Worst Time: 26.95
Individual Times:

1. 19.56 (SUB 20!!!!!)
2. DNF
3. 26.95
4. 23.96
5. 22.25


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 19, 2009)

Average of 5: 20.647 (σ = 0.30)
1. (19.627) R' F U F2 B U2 L2 B' U D2 B U' L2 U' B2 F L R B2 D R F B D2 B' 
2. 20.288 D' B2 U' B F2 L' D B2 L' R D' B2 U2 R F L2 D' L U2 F2 B2 L' B R2 D' 
3. (23.711) F' R' U' L R2 U' F U2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 F' L' D2 R F D2 U B' U' 
4. 21.015 U D' F2 B' D2 U B' D F R F2 U2 B L' B R2 D L B' U2 B D' B2 R2 D 
5. 20.637 L2 R' B2 R' U' B L D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' D B2 L' D2 U2 R2 L' B U2 L R2 F'

Another PB

Average of 12: 21.542 (σ = 1.74)
1. 21.078 U B F2 U B' F' D L2 D' L' D2 L U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' L2 B2 D' R 
2. 21.757 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U' D' L2 F U2 L' R2 U' B F' L2 U2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 F' L U 
3. 24.315 B F2 L' B R' U L F' L' R D2 R' L U2 F2 R U' F' R' U' D B' L2 U L' 
4. 19.627 R' F U F2 B U2 L2 B' U D2 B U' L2 U' B2 F L R B2 D R F B D2 B' 
5. 20.288 D' B2 U' B F2 L' D B2 L' R D' B2 U2 R F L2 D' L U2 F2 B2 L' B R2 D' 
6. 23.711 F' R' U' L R2 U' F U2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 F' L' D2 R F D2 U B' U' 
7. 21.015 U D' F2 B' D2 U B' D F R F2 U2 B L' B R2 D L B' U2 B D' B2 R2 D 
8. 20.637 L2 R' B2 R' U' B L D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' D B2 L' D2 U2 R2 L' B U2 L R2 F' 
9. 23.881 U2 R B U D R' U2 R B2 L2 D' R' B F' R F2 D' R2 B2 L R B2 D R F' 
10. (17.897) F2 R B' R B2 L' B' F2 L2 U' R' F2 D U B2 L U R2 L2 D F2 L2 B' U' B2 
11. (25.971) F2 U B2 R L2 U' D' F R' U R2 D2 U F' L U R F' L2 U B' U' F B2 U 
12. 19.113 R' F L2 U L B F' R2 L F2 D R' L U2 R2 F D' B' F D U' R' B' F2 D 

_Another_ PB! 

One-handed solving is my favorite event now, I think.

EDIT:

Speedsolve average

Average of 12: 11.598 (σ = 1.25)
1. 11.471 D2 L R D U B' U R L F2 D2 L2 B L' D' U B U2 R B' D' F B' R U2 
2. 11.919 D L2 D' R' L' F D F' R2 U2 F2 B' U D2 L2 U2 R' B' R' B F2 L R2 U2 R 
3. 12.931 R2 B' F' R D2 F B' D L2 F L2 U' D L B' L' R2 B D F' B L2 U' L D' 
4. 9.661 R' F U' F2 B R' U L B2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F' R' F U2 F' U' D L B2 R2 U' 
5. 14.294 U' L' D2 U F' R2 D R2 B F D' F L2 F B2 D B2 R2 D' L' F2 D' B' R U2 
6. 10.881 D L2 D' L D2 R2 F D' R' U' L D2 L R2 D2 U2 F U B' F2 U' D2 L R' F' 
7. 11.980 R U R L' B2 U' R' U' F D2 F U' D' L2 D2 R L2 B2 F2 U B D' R2 L' F' 
8. (DNF) F2 B' R U F' U R U2 R2 U R F L B' U2 D2 R F2 R' L U2 R' F U D2 
9. (9.409) F' R D U2 F' U' D' L' D2 U2 R' B F' L' R B R2 D U2 F2 R2 B F L' F2 
10. 10.624 U' R2 L' U2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 B' F L2 B U B2 R2 B' D2 L D2 F2 R' D2 U L2 
11. 10.553 L2 R F B U R2 U D2 L' R' B' D B2 L' U' R' B2 L' D' L2 B2 L R2 F2 D2 
12. 11.665 B' R U F2 D B' L' B' L' U F' L F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' L R F R2 L' 

Not a PB, but I think that I'm consistently 11.xx average; I've gotten sub-12 averages for 3 days in a row.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 19, 2009)

7x7 13.xx.xx
6x6 7:50.4


----------



## ianini (Nov 19, 2009)

Session average: 3:12.38
1. 3:08.65 l' L' U' f2 D2 U' f' B2 L' r' B2 L r R' u2 f u D d' R' u2 D R' l2 D2 F R u' f' B l2 U B F' U' b2 u b' R' D2 d2 U' R d2 l2 r F' d l u' l2 b' R2 r2 d D b2 D' f l2 
2. 3:15.46 F' b R2 u' L' B' b' u2 R l2 L2 F' L' D l D' f2 R' F2 d' u' U2 L2 R' u2 l2 L' u' F' U2 f2 D b' d' F2 D' f D r' D2 F R' d' L' U' F2 U' f' B U d f L' D' R B2 U2 l' F' U' 
3. 3:13.03 f l2 R F' B2 r2 u' r b2 f2 U b' B d2 D' R2 f' F2 b2 L' f' F' b' r2 u d l' U2 D2 F r' D2 F' f l' R2 d' D' L' f2 B D u' U2 B u2 d' L r' R2 l' D2 b D2 b U R d2 L' d2 
4. (3:24.75) L2 D' d2 b L2 D' U B2 u D d2 L' U d F L2 l D2 F2 R d' L' D b L' R' U2 R2 b' u' l u b2 l2 b D' R2 B F' d U f u' r2 B u2 r2 u' d' B' b D f2 d U' D L R F2 B 
5. (2:59.83) B r F U d L D2 U' R' D R L' d B' R2 b2 u r' U' L2 U2 L f l f F B' L' F' u2 F f D d L' b D r2 B' u2 d' U2 R L U d' l2 r F' d U' u2 R2 r' l B b u2 F' U 


I really like 5x5!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2009)

I did a "match the scramble" on 5x5.

13:38.56...

It's pretty slow IMO but I'd like to see someone beat it.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I did a "match the scramble" on 5x5.
> 
> 13:38.56...
> 
> It's pretty slow IMO but I'd like to see someone beat it.



13:13.44


----------



## Faz (Nov 19, 2009)

Yayz!!!!!!!

Average of 12: 9.37
1. 8.56 B L' B2 R' U D2 L2 D' F' R' D' R D2 U R L U D F' R2 U L' B' R' D 
2. 10.05 F2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 D F2 U' F' L' F2 B D' L U D R' L B2 U2 F R2 F' L2 
3. 9.37 U2 B' F D2 R' D2 R' U2 D2 L2 F' D2 U' L F' L B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D B' 
4. (10.50) L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 R' L' F' L2 F' B R2 U' L' B2 L' R' B' R F B L2 
5. (8.39) L2 U' L B2 L F2 D' F' U2 L B' D' B L R2 U2 L F B L2 R D2 L' R2 U2 
6. 8.80 U2 L' U L D2 F' R2 U D' B R' D' F' L F R' D2 B' L2 F2 B D' F R' F2 
7. 9.25 B D2 B' U R D R2 U F' R2 U D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D U' F' R2 D2 R F2 B2 R2 
8. 9.78 U' L2 D2 R2 B F2 D' B2 R F2 L' B2 U F2 D B' D2 U R' B D2 R' B D U' 
9. 9.23 B L2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F B2 D' U' R' D2 U B2 R2 B' F' U' L B D L' D F' 
10. 9.94 B' F2 D U B' F D B U' F' B2 D2 R' L' B D2 F L' D' B U2 R L F2 U' 
11. 9.06 U' D2 L' D' F' R' U2 R2 L D B2 F2 R' B2 U2 R L' U' D' F2 U F' L' B R' 
12. 9.66 B' D F D' B' F2 L' U2 F L2 D U2 R2 L B2 R2 B' R2 L F' R' L2 F2 R U2

Did some slow turning solves before this, and then decided to go all out.

It worked well


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

Theres no way Im this close to sub 20 already, I have to be dreaming...

New PB a10- 00:23.83

10:	00:25.89	
9:	00:26.89	
8:	00:18.57 (Non lucky )	
7:	00:22.12	
6:	00:22.65	
5:	00:22.65	
4:	00:28.19	
3:	00:25.05	
2:	00:22.65	
1:	00:23.65


----------



## Konsta (Nov 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yayz!!!!!!!
> 
> Average of 12: 9.37
> 1. 8.56 B L' B2 R' U D2 L2 D' F' R' D' R D2 U R L U D F' R2 U L' B' R' D
> ...


10.05 and 10.50 are your only sup-10s? It looks somehow disturbing :|
But I would really like to see a slow turning video from you. Slooowww turning.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yayz!!!!!!!
> 
> Average of 12: 9.37
> 1. 8.56 B L' B2 R' U D2 L2 D' F' R' D' R D2 U R L U D F' R2 U L' B' R' D
> ...



In NZ, 10.50 would have been your second best time, and 10.05 was your best. Oh, this average pwns. Even if you got a 9.2x average, or something better than this, this one's SD is insane, so unless the other one had this good sd... Soooo consistent!


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 19, 2009)

_12.81, 14.00, 13.21, 13.43, 13.15_, 13.05, 14.75, 16.76, 13.73, 13.68, 14.46, *10.17*
New PB average of 12: 13.63
First 5 average of 5 13.26 (Non lucky PB)
So close to my first sub 10


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2009)

Average of 5: 12.79
1. (14.73) R2 U2 L2 U' D' F' L2 U' D2 F2 R' L' U2 R2 D B2 R' D2 U' L' U' L' R' D L2
2. (11.13) D U B U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D L' D B R B' L' D' R U2 D' F'
3. 12.88 F2 B' R U2 D' F2 L U' B' R2 D2 L2 F R' D2 L' U' L2 R2 D2 U R2 F' B' U
4. 12.58 D U' R D2 B' D2 F L2 U' B2 D2 R' L' F B' D' F' R' D' B2 R' D2 B' U D2
5. 12.91 R' U2 F' R' D2 L D2 B' R2 F2 R2 L' F D F L U2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 D' U2 R2 

Average of 12: 14.26
1. 14.64 D2 U L2 D' F R' B D' R F2 B2 L D U B' R' F U' B L' F' B L' F B2
2. 15.17 B2 F2 R2 B' R B' L' F D F R U2 L R U' F' U' D2 L U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F
3. 14.73 R2 U2 L2 U' D' F' L2 U' D2 F2 R' L' U2 R2 D B2 R' D2 U' L' U' L' R' D L2
4. (11.13) D U B U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D L' D B R B' L' D' R U2 D' F'
5. 12.88 F2 B' R U2 D' F2 L U' B' R2 D2 L2 F R' D2 L' U' L2 R2 D2 U R2 F' B' U
6. 12.58 D U' R D2 B' D2 F L2 U' B2 D2 R' L' F B' D' F' R' D' B2 R' D2 B' U D2
7. 12.91 R' U2 F' R' D2 L D2 B' R2 F2 R2 L' F D F L U2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 D' U2 R2
8. (22.31) R2 B2 U2 F' D' F U F2 D L B' F2 R F' B' U B' D B L2 R' B' R' L' F'
9. 14.79 L' D2 L2 D2 B' F D2 U' F D L' F' R2 L' F L2 B R2 U F D R' D R D
10. 16.43 D2 U B2 U' L F2 U' D' F R U' L' U' B F' L2 U F B' D U' F' B' U' B'
11. 14.31 F U B2 F R' B' F U D' B F2 R D F2 B2 R L' U' B' F L' U2 L' B' L
12. 14.18 L D F2 B' D2 L D' R' U R2 D' L' U R' F' B' L' D U R D R D2 B F

Megaminx first sub-100 single:
1:35.51 with 23 seconds F2L


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2009)

Average of 12: 12.68
1. (10.97) U' D F2 R D' U R U' L' F U' L2 B' R' L2 B2 R U D2 R2 D' U' L' R U'
2. (14.81) B2 F L2 U R U2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 R' F2 D2 F' B' R B' F U' R'
3. 12.90 F B2 U R F' D R' U' B D2 L R' U' L' D2 R D R U' B2 R2 U' B' R2 F2
4. 11.24 D' L2 F L' U' R2 B F U2 R B F' R2 U F D2 L' U' B' L D' R2 F' D2 R'
5. 11.57 U' R2 U' D L F B D' U' R2 B' R' B2 U' D R' D' U' L F' D' U2 R' B D
6. 12.31 L' U' F' B D2 R' F R L' F R2 L U' D' F' L2 U F2 U R F R2 F D F2
7. 14.17 B' F2 L2 F2 B' R U D2 L' U2 D2 F R' D U F' U' F' L F L2 F' L' D U'
8. 12.52 R2 L2 U F2 B U' F2 U2 R' U' L U R2 F' R L U D2 F' U B2 L2 F' U' F2
9. 12.71 F' B R' U' D' B U2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' F U2 L2 D2 F' R2 U' D' L' F2 D' F
10. 13.36 D F2 L D B U D F D2 U' L' R D L F' B D2 F2 L' U' B2 F' U2 R D2
11. 12.98 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 L2 D F2 D U2 B U F' L R2 F' U2 B' R D L' R2 U' L2 U
12. 13.07 B D' L U2 B' U' L' U' R L F L' F2 R' B2 R2 U' L2 R' F' B' U F2 B D 


Sub 13 average of 12 with Mini Type C


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2009)

Pyraminx PB non-lucky:
5.90 B' L' B L' B' L B' L' u' 

Solution: 
u (x z2) U' R U R (First Layer)
R U R' U R U R' U' ( PLL)


----------



## Shortey (Nov 19, 2009)

One-Handed:

Average of 5: 27.06
Average of 12: 27.86

Getting a lot better.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 19, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



Yeah, you're right. There was one (well really it was just to celibate Zaxef hitting sub-20), but I think it was merged into this one. See: this post and google's cache of the orignal thread.

I think there deffo is a case for a 'yay I'm sub-20 thread' since its quite a major milestone in the world of cubing!

EDIT: Oh, and congrats on the sub-20 David


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

Call it the "I'm finally sub 20! thread"


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Call it the "I'm finally sub 20! thread"



I think its down to someone who has already reached sub-20. Although I'm getting closer and closer, I'm not quite there yet..


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Call it the "I'm finally sub 20! thread"
> ...



ZOMG, We average the same. Race to sub 20?


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Haha, usually I'm quite competitive about such things, but alas I've got a lot of other commitments on just now, so generally I only manage about 50 solves a day. I hope to get there before the end of January tho, cos that's when I started. Sub-20 in under a year is really my goal ... we cn make it a race if you like but you'll probably beat me


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...


I started in december, so Im trying for sub 20 before december. All i have to do is learn full PLL and shave about 2 seconds off of f2l. We start the race today.


----------



## Kxg (Nov 19, 2009)

Can I join the race too? Started June.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2009)

Just remember, guys, you're not sub-20 until you have a sub-20 average of 12. Averages of 5 are fun but they don't really mean anything because of the amount of luck involved.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Just remember, guys, you're not sub-20 until you have a sub-20 average of 12. Averages of 5 are fun but they don't really mean anything because of the amount of luck involved.



~23 sec average of 12. I know I'm close.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 19, 2009)

... and you're not officially sub-20 until it's done in a competition, either 

Also, I'd argue you're "sub-20" when you're consistently sub-20, for example a sub-20 average of 50.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

Sadly my mom doesn't let me compete because she feels out-of state is too far.
When I feel I'm sub 20, Ill do an a50 (on video ) to prove it.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, guys, you're not sub-20 until you have a sub-20 average of 12. Averages of 5 are fun but they don't really mean anything because of the amount of luck involved.
> ...



3 seconds isn't really "close" You'd be surprised how hard it is to get over that bump.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



The only barrier is full PLL, and a couple of weeks of practice. Id consider that close.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Sadly my mom doesn't let me compete because she feels out-of state is too far.
> When I feel I'm sub 20, Ill do an a50 (on video ) to prove it.



To be honest, I don't think anyone will watch that video..


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2009)

Average of 12: 12.01
1. 11.61 L' R' D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 U' R D R2 D2 L B L' F D' L R2 F U' L' R U
2. 11.79 R2 U2 R' B' D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' D' L2 R' B' L2 R' U F' B L R B L2 R2
3. 13.10 U B R2 B' D U2 F' L' F2 D L U F' B' L F' D U2 F2 L2 R' U2 B U R'
4. 12.33 L2 B2 D R2 F2 B D2 L F2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 D2 F D2 R D' L' B' F U B' L'
5. 10.91 R' B2 L' D2 L B' R' F' U2 B2 D L U2 B2 R L' D' B' D L' B L2 B L U2
6. 11.62 F2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B F D' F L U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B L F
7. 12.82 U F U2 L' R B' D' F' B' U2 B2 D F' B' D' F' L' D R F' R' U B2 U L
8. 11.44 F' D2 U2 B' D' B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L U2 D2 B F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U D B2
9. 12.34 U' L' U' F' B D' R B2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 B' U' R2 L B2 D2 U' B U D' F U2
10. (17.57) L' B U' F2 B' U' B' U2 D2 B' L2 F' U L U' D2 B L' U F' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2
11. (10.83) R B2 F' D' U2 R D' U' R2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R' B' D2 F' U' R' L U F' D' R
12. 12.16 F2 R' F R' L' B2 D L' B' D2 R2 U' D' B2 D' L D' R L' F R2 F L' F R2 

12.01 average with Mini Type C 

and 13.60 average of 100


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not a daddy anymore .


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 19, 2009)

Morten said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly my mom doesn't let me compete because she feels out-of state is too far.
> ...



No one will. It's a fact.

For me:
New PB Averages (Of 12 except for 6,7 which are of 5)
2x2: 6.74
3x3: 21.54
4x4: 1:35.52
5x5: 2:26.37
6x6: 4:15.84
7x7: 7:25.48 (One almost sub-7 solve =[)


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2009)

New OH PBs! 

Average of 12: 21.95
1. 19.90 L2 B2 R' L' U' F L2 D R L B' F2 U' F2 U' L U2 F' B' L' D R' B' U2 R 
2. 21.99 U2 D2 F R' U L B' F L2 D L B2 F2 R B R2 D2 R' L2 F L' F2 D' L2 D2 
3. 22.62 R' B2 D' U L2 D2 F U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 R D2 U F U2 R2 B U F' D2 
4. 21.95 U2 D2 R F2 R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 B U' F' B2 R' B D L2 R' B' D2 B D2 U2 F2 
5. 23.98 B2 F2 U2 F U2 F U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 U' L2 B' D' R2 B R2 L D L' F 
6. 27.17 B' L2 D2 F2 B' U2 B' R L' B D' L' B2 D R' L' U L2 D2 U2 L' D' F2 R' F' 
7. (32.14) R B F2 L' D2 B D U' B' R' F L2 F' U' D2 F' R2 F R' L B' R D' F' B2 
*8. 19.13 F2 L2 D' B2 R' D B2 D' U2 B2 U R F' D L' U2 L' F L2 D L R2 U L2 F' 
9. 22.31 U L B' L R' B F2 R2 B R D2 R2 L2 U' D' F' R U D2 B2 U2 B2 U' D B2 
10. (16.00) B' R F R' F2 U R2 B R D L' U L2 B2 F D' B F' R D B' F' R' U L' 
11. 21.85 L2 R' U2 F U L B' U B' L R2 F R' F' D U R F D' B' L' U2 B2 D2 U' 
12. 18.55 R2 B' R F' D' L2 U L2 D' U2 F' L' B' U2 L F R2 B' U' R D' F R2 U' B' *

19.84 average of 5 in bold 

(23.94 avg of 60 )


----------



## Anthony (Nov 20, 2009)

Escher said:


> New OH PBs!
> 
> Average of 12: 21.95
> 1. 19.90 L2 B2 R' L' U' F L2 D R L B' F2 U' F2 U' L U2 F' B' L' D R' B' U2 R
> ...



I wanna be like Rowan when I grow up.


----------



## V-te (Nov 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm not a daddy anymore .



What do you mean by this?:confused:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a daddy anymore .
> ...



We had to return the baby today, but I may get another one in about a week.


----------



## V-te (Nov 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



You adopted a baby? or was it like a class project? and why is it in the Accomplishment thread?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



No. Indirectly. Being a father was an accomplishment, so I figured having an empty nest was one too.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 20, 2009)

New 3x3x3 jfly sim PBs!!!!!
average of 5: sub-14!
average of 12: 14.784


stats:
number of times: 73/73
best time: 12.218
worst time: 31.843

current avg5: 16.297 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 13.974 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 15.266 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 14.784 (σ = 0.90)

session avg: 16.507 (σ = 2.74)
session mean: 16.658


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I'm sure it will be hard to fill the void, try to take your mind off of him/her by practicing ZZ.


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

New OH PBs 

Average of 5: 18.89
1. 17.62 L2 F U2 F L2 B2 U L' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B U' D2 B' L2 D L' R2 F2 L R U2
2. (22.36) R' F D2 F R2 L U2 R D U' F' L R2 F2 U2 L' B' L U R' F2 U F' U F2
3. 18.79 R F U' R' U' L D2 B' D R L' B2 F R' B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U B2 U' D L D2
4. (16.04) R2 F' U2 F' R' U F2 U L' U F2 R B D U' B2 U2 D' F2 R2 B U2 L R U'
5. 20.24 B' U' R2 L2 U2 L U' D B' D2 B' R2 B2 F U2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F' D R2 

Average of 12: 20.15
1. 19.28 D2 R' B F2 R' B R' B2 R B2 U R2 L D F U' L2 B2 F D L B L' D' U'
2. 20.43 B' L B D R L U' D2 B2 R D2 R F' B2 U2 R' B' U2 F' U L B' F2 U F'
3. (27.69) R' F B2 D' L D2 B2 L F' R' F2 D B L' F' D R2 L2 B' D' F2 R' F' R2 F'
4. 21.63 R2 B R L' D2 B' L U' L2 B U' F' U2 D F' D' B' F2 R' F2 R2 F L R F2
5. 19.23 R2 U' R2 F' L D U2 L' D F B' D2 B F L F B2 D' B2 R' F L2 D L2 D2
6. 21.34 F2 B L' B' F D' U B U D B' D2 U2 F' U' B R D' R' L2 F U' F2 L' B2
7. 20.62 L2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 B R' B2 L2 F' L2 R2 U D2 F' L2 U' R B F R' L U' D2
8. 17.62 L2 F U2 F L2 B2 U L' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B U' D2 B' L2 D L' R2 F2 L R U2
9. 22.36 R' F D2 F R2 L U2 R D U' F' L R2 F2 U2 L' B' L U R' F2 U F' U F2
10. 18.79 R F U' R' U' L D2 B' D R L' B2 F R' B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U B2 U' D L D2
11. (16.04) R2 F' U2 F' R' U F2 U L' U F2 R B D U' B2 U2 D' F2 R2 B U2 L R U'
12. 20.24 B' U' R2 L2 U2 L U' D B' D2 B' R2 B2 F U2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F' D R2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Ok, I'll take my mind off of Elizabeth by ZZing ...and ice cream...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Can I join the race too? Started June.



I started just before August. I average 25ish. I'm just a little too slow. But I've been practising square-1 and OH mainly.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2009)

Did a Pyraminx OH average of 5.

best avg5: 30.72 (σ = 2.12)
(21.36), 32.24, (41.03), 32.19, 27.72

21.36 was LLskip... one or two others were a bit optimized too (forced lucky).


----------



## ianini (Nov 20, 2009)

finally a sub 3 average of 5 on 5x5
2:59.56!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Just remember, guys, you're not sub-20 until you have a sub-20 average of 12. Averages of 5 are fun but they don't really mean anything because of the amount of luck involved.



I would say not sub 20, until you get a sub 20 a25 or bigger. I had a 28.xy a12 back when I averaged 32ish. I just had a really good day right then. Plus, quite a few have gotten sub 9.5 a12s, but may not even consider themselves sub 10. You have to do a big average sub 20, to be sub 20, and a12 isn't really big enough.


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2009)

blah said:


> New OH PBs
> 
> Average of 5: 18.89
> 1. 17.62 L2 F U2 F L2 B2 U L' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B U' D2 B' L2 D L' R2 F2 L R U2
> ...



Tch, just go and make my averages look crap 

Seriously though, nice one


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



+1 Minigoings. This is your best work yet.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 20, 2009)

I got 5th in last weeks Weekly Competition. That's an accomplishment.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 20, 2009)

I finally broke the 1 min barrier for a 4x4 single


----------



## Kxg (Nov 20, 2009)

PB A12

Average: 21.91

1.	(18.89)	
2.	18.92	
3.	24.12	
4.	24.54	
5.	21.79
6.	19.73	
7.	(26.62)	
8.	19.57	
9.	19.30	
10.	25.78	
11.	23.19	
12.	22.13	

PB A5
Average: 20.36

5.	21.79
6.	19.73	
7.	(26.62)	
8.	19.57	
9.	(19.30)


PB single 15.46 (no skips)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 20, 2009)

YES! New PB! PLL skip! Also 3rd sub-10 in my life (first was 10 days ago).

9.26 B' U' D2 F U' D L2 D B2 D R' F' D' F' R' U' F U L B2 U' R D2 U F

with Mini Type C


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 20, 2009)

f2l average of 12
7.91, 8.04, 8.20, 8.66, 9.42, 7.45, 8.75, *7.98, 6.85, 9.20, 7.81, 6.50*
8.08
Average of 5 7.54
My aim is to have no solves above 8. I don't feel like doing full solves any more


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2009)

Average of 12: 11.89
1. 11.81 R2 L' D' B2 L2 F D B' D U B2 R U2 L' U' D' L' B2 R2 F2 D F2 R D2 F'
2. (13.85) R2 D U' F L B' D R' L B U2 R L' B2 F' L2 F' U' D F2 L2 R' D' L' R2
3. 11.41 B U' D F' D L U' F2 B U' B U L' B2 F' L2 U' L' R' F2 D2 F' U' R2 U
4. 11.53 F' R F R L2 U2 D' F L U' R' L U D' L F' L' D' F2 U' F' R2 D' B' D2
5. 12.24 R' B2 U B2 R' D B U' D2 L2 D' F' L R B F' U2 D' B' L' R' U' R F' B2
6. 12.73 R B' L2 F U R' B L2 F B' D' L2 D2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 F2 B U' L2 D2 R' L'
7. 12.68 U F' L' R B2 L' R2 B' U D L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L' B' F2 D B U2 F2 L'
8. 13.06 F' D' U' B L R2 B' F L2 F' B' L U2 R' L2 D' U B L2 B2 U2 F D F L2
9. 10.18 B2 L2 F2 U' B D' U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 L' U' F2 R2 B2 U' R L2 D
10. 11.72 U F D2 F B' D2 L2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R F' R2 D F' R' B2 U' R2 U2 B' F D'
11. 11.50 R' B' L2 F D2 B' L F R U2 F R L2 D R2 L D R' F U' D L' B2 F' R'
12. (9.96) R2 D2 U B R' B2 U L2 B L2 D' R U D B2 F' U2 B2 U2 L' R F L U' D 

Nice Average on my new Grey Type C 


Edit:

Average of 12: 11.63
1. 11.44 U' F B2 L R2 U R D R B2 L F' U B' F' D' B R' L' U2 L' U' B2 U2 D2
2. (13.93) F2 D U2 R U2 B2 R U B2 R B' L2 R' B R2 F' B2 L D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2
3. 12.02 R B2 R2 U2 R' B' U F2 D2 R D2 R U F' B' L2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 B' F L
4. (10.38) R2 F D L B U F' U' F' B' L2 F B' L U2 D F2 U2 L' D' L U B F U'
5. 10.89 R D' L' R F' D2 F L2 D F2 L2 F U' L2 U F' L U2 F' U' B R' F B D2
6. 10.43 F2 R' L B F2 D2 R2 B D2 U' L2 F' U L2 B' R' F2 B R' D' F2 B' L B' L'
7. 13.74 R B2 L' D L' U' F D' F2 L' B F' D' R2 U' F2 B R2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' D2 R'
8. 12.21 R L' U2 F2 B' R' L2 F2 L R2 F D2 F' B' R2 L U2 R L F B D U' F' R'
9. 10.85 D' B2 U R' U2 L U' L' B R2 F2 R2 L D B' U' B R2 B U2 L' D' F' D2 L
10. 12.59 U L U2 D L F2 U2 F L' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F' U' R' B2 R2 D' R B2 R D U'
11. 11.41 L2 D2 L B U2 D' R2 D L' R2 F U' F B' D2 F2 L2 R2 B' L R U D L F'
12. 10.76 R D' B' L B' R2 F2 L2 B2 F' R' F' R' L B' L' D B' D' B2 L2 D' R' F' D 

Wow that could have been sub 11 D:

I love my Grey Type C


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 20, 2009)

4x4 PB avg. 5

Statistics for 11-20-2009 16:29:17

Average: 54.39
Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 52.58
Worst Time: 1:03.45
Individual Times:
1.	(1:03.45)	Fw D L' Fw2 F D2 B' Uw' U2 L' R2 B' F L' Rw' U Fw' D' U Rw B' L' R F2 U Fw F' Uw F' D Uw' U' B' Uw2 U R D2 U2 Rw F2
2.	54.44	Uw' B2 Uw B2 R2 U2 F2 U Fw R' D U L' R Fw F D' F' L' Rw' R F Rw' D2 Uw U F Rw' R U2 B2 D L2 Rw2 D2 Uw Fw Uw2 B' Rw2
3.	(52.58)	D2 R2 B2 Fw L2 D F Uw' U L2 B D B U2 L F L' Rw Fw' Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F L' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw Uw B2 F U R2 U2 B Fw L Rw' R
4.	52.61	Fw2 D L2 Uw' R' U2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Rw2 F D2 U2 B' L Rw2 R' B' Fw F2 Uw U Fw' U R2 D' U' Rw' B' F' U L' Rw2 R' D F Rw2 Uw F'
5.	56.11	B D' Rw D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw R B2 R D2 R2 F D Uw' F L Rw' R Fw2 R Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' L R2 Uw' B D Uw2 U2 B2 Fw L2 Fw2 F2 R2 U2

Mini QJ 4x4 FTW! Pity I wasn't filming...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



 You really think so?


----------



## Slash (Nov 20, 2009)

OH single non-lucky: 21.31
F2 D R' F' L' B F2 L R' D' B2 F' D2 U2 F' L' R2 B D2 U' L' R2 D U F
nice cross on D


----------



## Tortin (Nov 21, 2009)

Average of 12: 13.01
1. (11.19) F R' U2 B L2 U2 B' D L2 D2 R U D F' B' R D2 R2 D L2 U2 D' L' R' B2
2. 13.08 R2 B F U2 B2 R L2 B U2 L' U R F' B L F' D2 F R' L2 B2 R2 B2 L' B'
3. 11.88 L2 D' B F2 D' R' F2 R2 U2 L D' B' L2 B2 F R2 U D2 L D U2 R2 L2 B2 R
4. 12.75 L' U' F' L F2 R U2 L2 R B2 D' U2 L B' F R' U' L D F2 R2 D2 F U D'
5. 13.76 D' L R' U2 B' F2 U D F2 D2 B2 U2 L D B' F2 D2 R2 F L2 U' R F R2 D'
6. (14.88) R' F2 L U' D2 R' L' B U' B U L' U2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 D' U2 L R2 B2 L F'
7. 13.99 B R' B2 L' R F B' U2 F D B2 F' D L2 U' D R L' D R2 L' U L2 D L'
8. 14.46 D B2 F L2 F2 U2 B F R' L F' U' L B' R' B2 U B2 L F U2 R' L' U F'
9. 12.11 D' L B U' L2 U' L' B' F L D B' U2 D B' D2 F B' L' U2 B2 F R F B
10. 12.58 B2 L2 D R B2 F U' F2 D2 F2 R' F' L2 F2 U F B' R L F L2 R2 D' R B'
11. 12.58 B' L F' L B' D' B2 F' L' B2 R F2 D U B' L2 B' L2 B' D U B2 D' U' B2
12. 12.92 U' F' U' L2 B D' R' F L R F' R' F R' D U' L2 F' B2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 F 

So close.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Average of 12: 13.01
> So close.




*runs aweh*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 21, 2009)

Statistics for 11-20-2009 20:06:05

Cubes Solved: 100/110
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 16.23
Standard Deviation: 1.57
Best Time: 11.69
Worst Time: 22.14+


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	16.78	B2 L D U2 R B' R D2 R' D' L R' B' F' L2 D' L R2 D' U R' D' U B2 F
2.	15.45	L2 U F2 L2 B' D2 U' B2 F D B2 F U' R' D' B' U' L' B2 L' R B F L' F2
3.	16.91	B' R2 B F2 D' B2 F' U' R' D2 U' B' F2 L2 R' B' F L B L F2 R D2 U B'
4.	16.41	R' D' L2 U' R2 B U' B U2 R B2 L' U' F' U B' L' U' B2 F2 R' U2 B' D2 R'
5.	14.30	R2 F2 U' F D' U' B' L2 U' R2 B2 D F' U' L2 R F' L' B' F L2 R B' F' L2
6.	17.59	D U L B2 L2 B2 F' R' B' F R2 B2 D2 B F D' F2 U' L' B' F2 L' F D2 B
7.	16.75	B' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B' F' L' R' F U2 L2 R F D' R2 U B2 F' L2 R2 U F U2
8.	17.45	L' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 F L R' U2 L B D2 U R2 D F' U' L2 R F L2 B' L2
9.	DNF	B2 F2 L2 R D R B2 R2 U' L B2 F L2 B2 L R2 D L' R2 B2 U2 F L2 R' U'
10.	16.34	L R' D B L2 R D' L2 R U2 L R' D U2 F U' L R' U' L' D2 U2 L2 B2 F
11.	15.88	D' L R2 B L D U' L2 U' B F' L F U L R' B2 R' F L' F2 L' R B D'
12.	17.03	B D' L' R2 U' B' L R' U' F' L2 R B2 F2 R U2 R2 B' F R2 U L' R2 D2 B
13.	16.56	R2 F' L' U2 F L R' B F R B F D2 U2 R' B' L2 R2 B2 L R' B' F2 U' R
14.	16.39	R' F' D' U2 R' B2 F' U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 L B' F' D F' R2 B L2 F L2 F
15.	16.16	D' B R' B2 L2 R2 B' L' R B' L' R' B' F2 L R' F' D' B2 U R' D' R2 D U'
16.	16.92	D U L2 U R' D' U B U' L2 R' D2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 R' D L2 F2 U B L' D
17.	16.81	B' F' R2 D R D' U2 F' D U' B2 D2 U' B L' R B' F U' L2 F' D' B F2 D
18.	DNF	D' B F' D U' R D2 F' U' B2 R2 F U2 B2 U L' R2 B2 D2 L R2 D2 R B D
19. 15.38	B F2 D B F R2 U L' B' F2 D U L R' F' D U' R' D B D U' B' U2 R
20.	17.56	D' F D U' L' F2 L R' B' R' D2 U' B F R' B' U F2 U' F L R' F2 L D2
21.	17.48	D2 R B2 R U' L2 D2 U L F' D L U' B2 L U' B U B' F L' R2 F' R D'
22.	14.45	B2 F2 U L D U L' D' B' R F' R' D2 U2 R2 D U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 B
23.	17.38	L2 R' B U' F' D' B2 L R' U R' B' D' U2 B2 U B' F R B' D' U' B' F' R
24.	17.12	B F D2 B U R D' L' U R' D' L2 D2 U2 R' F R' D U' F2 U2 B' D2 U B2
25.	16.83	B2 L' D R2 B D' L F L' F' U B' F2 D U R' D' U' L' R B L R' B' R2
26.	DNF	B2 F2 U' B' L2 R2 F R' F' D U' L B2 F D' L B2 F' D' L R D' U2 R F2
27.	15.64	F' R2 F L' R D' F2 L D2 U2 L' R2 B F L R' B2 F' D2 F' U2 R' B F L2
28.	17.02	L2 R2 F L U B' F R' B' F D2 B F L2 R2 U R B2 D B2 L R' B' D' F'
29.	16.22	U2 L2 F L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L D' U2 L' B2 F2 L' R' U' B U' B' F2 D' R'
30.	17.02	L2 R D' U2 L B' F2 D' U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B' D L R D B' L R' F2 U
31.	17.03	L B' F2 R' U F' D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' R B' F2 L U' R B' L F2 D' R U2
32.	13.74	L2 D U' F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 R2 F2
33.	14.31	B2 U2 R' F' D B2 F2 U2 B F U L B2 D' U' B F2 U B' F' U2 L U2 R' U2
34.	19.11	B' F D L R B' D2 L D2 L' D' U' B' F2 D U' F U L R2 F' D L B' R
35.	DNF	L2 R B2 U' F2 D2 L' U' B' R U2 B F U' B2 D' B2 F L2 R' B L' F L2 R
36.	17.00	F' L F2 U2 L' U2 R B L' R2 B L' F2 U R2 F U2 L' D U' L2 B2 F D U'
37.	16.81	B' L' R2 D2 F2 L R2 F2 D' L' R U' R' U2 B' F R2 D2 L2 D B F' D U2 F'
38.	16.67	B2 F' D L R B' F L R' B' F' L2 B F' D2 L D F2 D2 B L2 R B' F U2
39.	16.83	B F2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' R' D' U B R' F2 R F2 U R U2 F
40.	17.11	U B2 D2 U' B F L2 B' F2 D2 U2 B' L B2 F' L' B' D L R' F2 D' L2 D' F2
41.	17.39	R2 D2 U' B' F L D U L R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F D U R2 U2 L' R' F' L2 R2 B
42.	17.19	U L' R2 B' L' R' D2 U' L' R2 F R B F2 L2 B2 F U R F2 U' F2 D' B2 F
43.	13.39	L R2 F2 R B F' L2 R2 F' L R2 B' D' U L' R U R2 U' L2 R' B F R F2
44.	15.89	F L D2 U2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 B' U2 L R' B' F' D R' D' L' D' B F R2 B' U2
45.	11.69	U' B2 D' L' D U2 R' B D U' L D2 U2 L' D' U B F2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 U'
46.	22.14+	D' B2 L R2 F' U B2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 R' D2 B L' R2 B2 D U R2 D' U' B' R'
47.	14.88	F' U' R F2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 D U B2 F D' L R2 U' B D2 B F L2 R2 B2 F
48.	15.80	L' B2 F L B2 D B F2 L2 R B' R' U2 R' B' D U' R' D' U' R2 U' L' R B'
49.	19.00	B U' L U R' B' D B2 F' L2 R U2 F' U2 B' U' B F U2 L F' U2 B' F' R
50.	14.78	D2 U2 R D2 U F L2 B L2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' R2 B L R2 F' L2 R D2 B' L F2
51.	12.52	F D' U2 L2 R D2 B F2 L B R F' L' R F2 R D' L R D' L D' B2 F' U'
52.	15.98	B F2 D U L R B F2 D' R2 B' F2 L B2 D' B' F' L' B2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 R
53.	16.53	U F' L' R2 B2 U R F2 L' B' D U2 L2 D R D' F' R2 D' U B' F' L' D' F'
54.	16.38	D' R F2 U2 B L R2 B F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B' D2 R' B2 F U F D' U' L R'
55.	DNF	U R' B F' D2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 B' F U2 L2 R B2 L R' D' F L2 R2
56.	15.69	D' L R' B2 F U2 F' U' R B D B R2 U' B2 F D' U B2 F D B D2 U2 B
57.	16.62	R B D2 U2 B' F U B F D' U2 L R B' U B' F' U2 B2 F' D L2 R D U'
58.	15.03	B L2 U B F' U' B F R B2 F D L R D L' B' F D2 U2 F' U F2 D2 U
59.	15.45	B2 U' L' R D2 R2 U B' F U2 B L2 R' F L R' D' U2 R B' L' B' F' L' R2
60.	16.92	D2 U L2 R D U2 F L B' D2 U' B2 F2 L' D U' R B' D U L' R B' L B
61.	19.03	F' R2 F' L2 R D' L' R2 U' F2 R B F' R U B2 D' L B' D' U' F2 U' L D
62.	14.86	R D' R' D2 B' F2 D U F U B2 D' U' L F' U2 L' B' F2 R D2 B2 L' R2 D'
63.	17.16	R' B' L' D' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L R' B' F2 L' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 L D U B
64.	17.50	D2 F2 U2 L B' F D L U2 L2 R2 D U' F' R' B U2 R B D2 U' F L U2 F2
65.	16.27	B F D U2 R' U' F2 R D2 R2 B2 D' L' D U B F L R' U' B2 U' B' D R2
66.	17.97	F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D2 U' B D U' F D U' L2 R D U' L' R U' L2 F U' F2 D'
67.	16.02	L2 B2 L' U' B' F2 R' U2 R' D' L2 B2 F2 L R' D2 U2 L R B F U' L R' F2
68.	16.00	F U B D2 L R2 B2 D' U' L' R U B2 L2 R2 D' F' L B2 F' D2 U' F2 D2 F2
69.	16.25	D2 F' D U L' B2 F R2 B L' B F L2 R B' F' D' U2 B F' U2 F D2 F2 U2
70.	DNF	D' U F D' B' F' L2 R' F' L2 R2 B R B F2 D U' B F R' D L' U' B2 F'
71.	18.33	U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' F2 L' R F2 L' R' F2 R F L2 R2 B' F2 R2 D2 B' F L2 D'
72.	DNF	B L R' U2 B2 F' L D L' R B R' D2 U' B' R D L2 B D U' R D2 B D'
73.	17.11	L' R' B2 L2 D L' R D2 L R2 D2 R2 B2 F' D U R2 B U2 B R D2 L F2 D2
74.	15.17	B' D2 L2 B' F D' U2 B F2 D R2 D2 U' L D L2 R2 B2 R2 D L D' U2 L2 R'
75.	21.36+	L2 R' D U' B' F U L2 F2 D R U' F D L' R B L2 R2 B D U B D' U'
76.	13.39	B' D2 U L R' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 R' D' F U B F
77.	17.84	L' B2 D2 U B2 F' L' B L R B L U B F' L2 R' U' L2 B F' L2 R F L'
78.	15.77	B' F2 R2 B' L U2 L' R D' R' B' D2 L R2 B2 D R D2 U2 B' F L' R D2 R2
79.	15.69	D' R' D' U' B' F2 D' U2 F2 R' B' L2 U B' L2 R' F2 D2 F D U' L2 D2 U2 R2
80.	16.02	L' R' B' L R2 F U' B' U' L' R' B' F L D' F D2 B' U' L2 B F' L' R2 U
81.	15.83	B L' R2 U F' L' R' F' U2 B2 R F L' R' D' B2 R D' U' L B' D' L' D2 R2
82.	14.41	L R U' B L R2 B F' D' L R2 D B' L2 D2 L D L' D B2 F U2 B2 F L'
83.	14.75	R B2 F' L' F2 L D2 U' F U' L' D2 B F' D2 B' F U' B F U F D' U' R2
84.	14.16	B2 L2 R2 D U2 R B L D' U' L F2 L2 B2 L' R' B L2 R' F2 U2 B R' U B'
85.	15.61	R D' B2 L R2 U2 F L2 B F D2 U L' R D' U' R D2 F2 U' B F U' L' U'
86.	13.95	D U2 L D U L2 U' L' B D2 B F' D F' D2 L F2 D' L R' F2 L2 R U' L2
87.	14.58	R2 D R F2 R' B L D' U' R D U2 L2 R B' F L R' D2 B L2 R' B' D' U
88.	15.81	D2 U' L B' D B D' L' D2 U' F2 D2 U2 L F' D' U' L B' L R D L2 B' F2
89.	15.34	L' D U2 B L' U2 F2 R B2 F' L' R2 B' D2 R2 B F2 L B F' D' B2 R' B R'
90.	15.22	F2 R2 D2 U R D2 L F' L' R D U' L2 R D2 U R2 F R U' F D2 U2 B F
91.	14.95	U2 F2 R B F U' L' D U L2 R D2 B L' R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 F D2 U2
92.	16.17	D2 B' F2 D R B' F' L R2 F L R' U2 L F' D' F R2 U2 R' D' B' D' L' B2
93.	13.77	D2 L2 U' B2 D B' R2 B2 U' B L R D U R2 B F' R U2 L' R D' L R' B'
94.	16.84	U2 R' B2 F' L2 R B R' B2 F2 R' D U' R B F' U B D' U' B D F2 U2 L2
95.	DNF	B2 F2 U' B2 R D B' D U2 L' B2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 D' U L' R D B2 L R' B
96.	16.64	R2 D2 U2 L R D' F D2 U F2 L D2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 R B L D' L2 R' D R'
97.	15.59	R2 B2 F' U2 F' U' L2 R2 D' U B' F' U2 R2 B F' L D' U2 B' U' L' R' B' D'
98.	16.45	D B L' R' B2 F' U F D U2 L R2 U' B U' R2 F2 L R' D' U2 L B2 F U2
99.	DNF	D' U' B D U R' D2 F R D' F R F' U F2 D2 U B2 F U2 B2 L D2 U2 B'
100.	17.11	L B2 F L2 B F L2 B F U F R B D2 B2 L R' D' L' F' D' U2 R2 D2 U2
101.	14.66	F2 U L2 D U' B' F' L' R U2 B' F' R2 D' U' F' R2 D L R2 B' F2 L' R U
102.	14.84	F2 L' D' B R' F2 R' D' U2 L R2 D U B' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F' D' U' F
103.	18.05	R2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 F' L R2 D' U L B2 F' D B2 F' R2 B F2 U2 R2 B' D' U'
104.	DNF	L F U2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B F2 L' B' D' B2 F D F' D U2 F D2 U R2 U' F2
105.	14.78	D' F2 L2 R U' F' D2 U' B' L R' D' U' L2 R' D U F' L R' U2 R2 B F2 U2
106.	17.31	R' B2 L' R' D R' U' L U' L' R B2 F2 U2 R2 B' R B' F R' B' F2 L2 R U2
107.	15.23	U F R2 B' F' D2 U B2 D2 B U' F2 R' B' R B F D' U2 B' D U' F L' D
108.	15.34	B' F2 R F2 R2 U' F' D2 U2 B' D U L R2 D U' B2 L2 U L2 B F L D U'
109.	18.66	B' U R B F L2 R F L' R D2 U2 F R' U2 B F' L R2 B' F R' B2 F' D'
110.	17.75	L D U' L2 D2 L2 R B' F' U' L D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 B' R' B2 F2 L R' F R' D'




The accomplishment... well, I guess it's the fact that I had 10 DNFs and actually kept going with this average.  Oh and no skips at all the whole time.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2009)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuude

Average of 12: 9.13
1. 9.17 U' F' R D B2 R L2 U2 F U' R' B R' D' B U2 R' L D2 F B2 U' R' F' D2 
2. (7.76) L' U' B2 F D L U2 L' R2 U R2 F' B D' R' L' U' D' R' F2 L2 U F2 B2 U 
3. 9.27 D' R D' L F2 L B U' F' U2 D F B D2 F' U D2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R' U B' R 
4. 9.89 F' B L F U2 L U F' B L' U2 L' B U' R2 D2 F' R' U' R' B2 D' U B2 L 
5. 8.43 B F D' B' F' R' B2 L2 B2 R2 L' B' U' F D B D' R' U' R U2 F B D2 U2 
6. 9.44 D R U L' U L' D2 U2 B D' L' B2 L' F2 B2 D' F U' B F D R' U2 D' B2 
7. 8.57 L2 R2 F' D' L2 D L R F2 D2 R2 L B2 F R' F B2 L D2 L' R' B' U' L2 D' 
8. 10.16 R' U2 L' D R2 L' F' B D' U2 R2 U D R2 U2 R2 L' U2 L B' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 
9. 9.28 L2 R' U2 R' L2 U2 B U' R U' L D2 F D B R' D' R' B2 U2 D B' R2 L2 D2 
10. 7.82 F' U2 B2 U' F L F L' B U L F2 U L' F' L2 F' R F2 R2 B U2 B' F2 U 
11. 9.30 F2 U2 D B2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R' F U' F D R' F D U' R L2 F R D2 B R 
12. (11.38) L' F2 B D F' D' B R2 B2 F2 R F' L U L' F D2 U R' D' R' F' B L B


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 21, 2009)

WAT???????? Faz you're insane. All sub 10 except 2 solves too. XD


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 21, 2009)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaz!

HOW?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2009)

Was 7.76 nl? If so, what colour cross.

I sense sub 9 a12 soon. 

EDIT: I see red cross.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2009)

The only lucky solve was the 9.30, which was a pll skip.

I was so nervous by then, and that pll skip saved the average


----------



## Edmund (Nov 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuude
> 
> Average of 12: 9.13


 Your so ba.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Was 7.76 nl? If so, what colour cross.
> 
> I sense sub 9 a12 soon.
> 
> EDIT: I see red cross.



Wow, I retried the scramble with cross on right, and got 15.26, first solve of the day. That scramble pwns, and I had good OLL and a Y-perm.

L' U' B2 F D L U2 L' R2 U R2 F' B D' R' L' U' D' R' F2 L2 U F2 B2 U


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Finally found a method that I like, I'm fast at, & isn't basic fridrich.
MGLS!


----------



## pappas (Nov 21, 2009)

3x3
Statistics for 11-21-2009 11:44:35
Average: 16.85
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 13.01
Worst Time: 21.61
Individual Times:
1.	14.12	B' F L2 R B L2 R B F2 L' R2 B2 L R' B2 L B2 F2 D2 U F' D' L2 R2 D'
2.	17.25	B2 U B' R' D2 B' U2 L2 B F' D' L R2 B' R2 D B D L' D U' B2 D2 F R'
3.	17.46	D B2 F' D' B D' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 L' R B' F' L2 B2 F R2 F' D U2 B2 L' R2
4.	(13.01)	R' D2 U L' R D2 B' F L2 R2 D' F2 L' R B' L' R' D' U' F2 D2 F L D2 F2
5.	17.30	B R' D2 B L' R B F2 D U L2 R2 B L R' B F D U2 L2 D2 R B2 F2 R'
6.	17.33	D U B2 L' D2 U' B2 U R2 D' U L2 D2 U R' U' L' B' L D2 U' L2 B' L' U2
7.	17.05	B' F' L2 R' B' F2 D B F2 R B' R2 F2 L' R2 U' L2 R D' R' U L2 D' U B2
8.	(21.61)	B2 R' U' B F L R2 D U' L' B2 F D B F2 U R' D' U B' F' U' R2 F2 L2
9.	18.92	D2 U2 F' R2 U B F2 U L' R B D2 L2 D U' R B' U' R2 D2 U B D' R' F'
10.	15.51	U2 F' L' B2 F2 L2 R D2 U' R D2 L D U' L' R B2 L U B' U' B L' D2 L
11.	17.85	F' D2 R U L' D2 R' B D' R' F' U' L2 R D B D' U L2 D U L D U' B
12.	15.76	B' F L2 R B2 F' D2 B U2 B R2 B2 L R2 D U R' D' L' R' F L' F D U2
All solves non-lucky. An av5 and av12 PB. First a12 for the day.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2009)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.05
worst time: 10.89

current avg5: 7.79 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 6.59 (σ = 0.34)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 6.59
1. 6.68 (2, 5) / (-1, 5) / (0, -5) / (-4, 5) / (-2) / (2) / (-4) / (3) / (-3) / (-3) / Uddd
2. (7.19) (-3, 0) / (4, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, -1) / (-2) / (-1) / (-2) / (-3) / (5) / (4) / UUdU
3. 6.14 (-1, 4) / (-2, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (2) / (-3) / (5) / (-4) / (5) / (6) / UdUd
4. 6.95 (2, 4) / (-1, 6) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 4) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / (6) / (3) / (0) / dUdU
5. (6.05) (-5, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, 5) / (-1) / (4) / (-4) / (3) / (6) / (5) / UUdd


current avg12: 8.04 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 6.92 (σ = 0.42)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 6.92
1. 6.68 (2, 5) / (-1, 5) / (0, -5) / (-4, 5) / (-2) / (2) / (-4) / (3) / (-3) / (-3) / Uddd
2. 7.19 (-3, 0) / (4, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, -1) / (-2) / (-1) / (-2) / (-3) / (5) / (4) / UUdU
3. 6.14 (-1, 4) / (-2, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (2) / (-3) / (5) / (-4) / (5) / (6) / UdUd
4. 6.95 (2, 4) / (-1, 6) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 4) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / (6) / (3) / (0) / dUdU
5. (6.05) (-5, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, 5) / (-1) / (4) / (-4) / (3) / (6) / (5) / UUdd
6. 7.14 (2, 4) / (1, 0) / (6, -5) / (-1, 3) / (5) / (6) / (-2) / (-3) / (3) / (2) / ddUd
7. 7.33 (1, -2) / (1, 3) / (2, 4) / (3, 2) / (0) / (-2) / (2) / (-1) / (-3) / (-3) / UUUd
8. 6.98 (1, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (0, 1) / (-2) / (3) / (-2) / (0) / (-2) / (5) / ddUd
9. 7.23 (-1, 2) / (-2, 6) / (4, -5) / (-3, 2) / (-4) / (1) / (-2) / (-2) / (-2) / (6) / UdUd
10. (8.16) (-5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-4) / (3) / (5) / (4) / (-2) / (-5) / dUUd
11. 6.19 (-2, -2) / (-1, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1) / (6) / (1) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / ddUd
12. 7.33 (-1, -1) / (-5, 2) / (-1, 4) / (4, -3) / (-1) / (2) / (3) / (0) / (6) / (3) / dUUd


current avg100: 7.69 (σ = 0.73)
best avg100: 7.69 (σ = 0.73)


Spoiler



8.93, 8.62, 7.71, 8.62, 7.27, 7.75, 8.56, 7.62, 7.69, 7.51, 7.82, 8.42, 7.96, 7.45, 8.49, 8.12, 8.07, 7.67, 7.48, 7.77, 10.89, 7.42, 7.34, 7.30, 7.38, 6.62, 8.31, 8.00, 6.73, 7.50, 7.46, 7.72, 7.85, 7.56, 7.20, 6.50, 8.41, 7.20, 7.38, 7.88, 8.21, 7.55, 7.80, 6.68, 7.19, 6.14, 6.95, (6.05), 7.14, 7.33, 6.98, 7.23, (8.16), 6.19, 7.33, 7.22, 8.90, 7.35, 8.06, 6.82, 6.72, 8.24, 8.65, 8.25, 7.00, 8.20, 7.84, 7.82, 7.42, 8.36, 9.23, 6.27, 8.11, 7.39, 6.83, 8.07, 6.93, 8.50, 7.15, 6.46, 6.68, 7.41, 7.79, 10.22, 7.90, 8.56, 6.50, 7.58, 8.47, 8.97, 9.51, 7.51, 7.15, 8.33, 8.40, 7.96, 8.13, 6.96, 7.27, 8.16


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2009)

Man that's awesome.

New 3x3x3 PB single, avg5, avg12 (19.53, 24.46, 27.25, respectively):

(34.28), 26.33, 27.80, 28.78, 30.69, 28.36, 26.52, *23.22, 26.88, (19.53), 30.63, 23.28*

Bold is the avg5. Yay for first sub-20 single. Not long ago I shouted at school when I got my first sub 60...

EDIT: Did an average of 50, got new avg5 and avg12 PBs (23.99, 26.24 respectively)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 21, 2009)

I got a 15.10 avg. 5 on video. If you're interested, check the video gallery. It's the best average I have ever gotten on video. It was non-rolling too!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2009)

Counting sub-8?!?!? wtfaz


----------



## ianini (Nov 21, 2009)

Session average: 3:09.76
1. 3:09.34 R2 F D b u' f L2 R F2 d2 D r2 d F' d B U2 b d u2 l2 r' b2 d' b' R2 u r l R F2 R2 u' r' l' d' l2 r2 f2 F2 d' l' B U f2 u D' r' l2 U D' B U f b r' D2 u' B d 
2. 3:10.40 f2 R l2 d' b2 F2 d2 R u B U' D' f2 B r2 F' b' R B' l U l' r' D' r B' f r l b r' D2 L D2 b' d' l2 D2 B l L B2 L R2 r' F' r2 R' L2 l2 f2 R f2 U F U' F2 U2 d' B2 
3. (3:08.52) b2 B F U2 B' l2 F2 R2 B R f' F' l2 u' F' D2 F b' L' B' r' D' d L' F l' B2 L2 D2 B' r f r2 L2 D b2 R2 d2 D2 L' u2 d' F' r' l B b2 l2 R' B2 f2 d' R2 r U' f2 r' u' F2 l2 
4. 3:09.55 d r u' r' L b2 L' u F' R' r L2 d b' B d R B2 u U2 d' B d u2 R U D' f' L2 f' b' U F2 l b2 B' f r D2 R U' r' l U' B2 R F2 B2 D f2 F b d2 f F R2 u f l d' 
5. (3:13.19) f2 r' D' r' f U r' D d U' L d' L f2 L u r' d2 U' f' B b r f b' B' D R r' u2 l L' u' d' R2 L l B' U r l2 B2 R' L u2 b2 d' U2 b u' U2 b' u' f' r L u' l L' r 

im getting better.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 21, 2009)

New pb single 21.57

Non lucky.


----------



## Meisen (Nov 21, 2009)

*New pb averages of 12 and 100 *

3 accomplishments today:


New pb avg of 12: 20.011

New pb avg of 100: 21.919

Finally an average of 100 with no times above 30 


I find it weird that i can have an average of 100 that close to 20, but still never have broken the sub 20 avg of 12....


Edit:

Actually it is 4 accomplishments, cause i had 4 sub 20 solves in a row. Thats a first 

Btw, best time was (17.625), worst was (28.903).


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2009)

Meisen said:


> 3 accomplishments today:
> 
> 
> New pb avg of 12: 20.011
> ...



Great averages. Sub-20 soon. =)

My accomplishment? 17.84 one-handed single non-lucky. Last PB was PLL skip and it was 18.86


----------



## Meisen (Nov 21, 2009)

You're no fun Morten :/ I'm not looking forward to competing against you in february


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2009)

I apparently typed at 152wpm for one minute.

Stupid hi-games timer >_<


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 21, 2009)

3x3 10.68 Full solve.
B2 F2 U2 L' D' F2 B U' B2 U' F D' B' U' D F2 D2 B2 R L2 D F' L F2 B2


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2009)

36:45 gigaminx solve on Gelatinbrain. Look ahead is really hard during edge pairing, especially looking for the middle edges because they are so small. I might try again tomorrow to get a sub-30 solve.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 21, 2009)

2.48 2x2 single 

scramble:U' F U' F' U R F' U'


----------



## Meisen (Nov 21, 2009)

Meisen said:


> 3 accomplishments today:
> 
> 
> New pb avg of 12: 20.011
> ...




Finally!!!

Avg of 12: 19.865

It took me 11 months (-3 days) to get my first average of 12 below 20 seconds 

Now the quest for sub 20 avg of 100......


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2009)

Sub-1 4x4 solve! 59.15! Just cleaned out my Mini QJ. It doesn't feel as good, but that may be because I haven't lubricated it yet.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 21, 2009)

figured out how to solve a skewb. :3


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry for posting two times in so little time, but I got a seconds sub-10 solve in 3x3! This time non-lucky! 9.43. =D


----------



## Truncator (Nov 21, 2009)

First sub-3 5x5 single:

2:56.35



EDIT: New 3x3 PB average of 5:

Average of 5: 25.07
1. (23.05)
2. 27.32
3. 23.44
4. (28.41)
5. 24.45

My old PB was 25.09


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 21, 2009)

1:35.03 avg25 on meffert's megaminx, I'm going to expand this to an avg100


----------



## Edward (Nov 21, 2009)

Made my cube stop locking up, and it cuts corners better. ^_^


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2009)

5x5x5 avg12: 1:56.36 (σ = 3.07)

(1:48.52), 1:56.12, 1:51.73, 1:59.22, 1:52.80, (2:02.38), 1:57.37, 2:01.98, 1:55.90, 1:55.76


4x4x4 avg12: 59.77 (σ = 3.06)

57.19, (1:04.83), 1:00.17, 1:04.78, 1:01.22, 55.54, 1:00.70, (53.40), 56.00, 1:02.58


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2009)

3rd sub-10!

1. 9.87 - already a 2x2x2
2. 9.43 - non-lucky
3. 9.95 - non-lucky


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Morten said:


> 3d sub-10!



Have your other ones been 2D?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > 3d sub-10!
> ...



You mean like a floppy cube?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > 3d sub-10!
> ...



-.- Typo

Avg 25: 15.61.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 21, 2009)

13.70 avg12  3x3

also 13.98 avg12 on tape!


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 21, 2009)

YES

Within an already very awesome 15.65 average of 12 is this:

Average: 14.37
Standard Deviation: 0.22
Best Time: 13.02
Worst Time: 14.85
Individual Times:
1.	14.39	U F' L' D' B D' U2 B' F D L R2 B F' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' U L2 B2 D'	Very easy.
2.	(13.02)	F' U2 B' F' L2 R B F2 U2 L2 R D2 U F L2 R B' F2 R2 B' D' L' U' B2 F'	R.
3.	14.09	R2 D2 L2 R' D2 L2 B2 L D2 F' D2 F2 D U L R B' F D' U2 B F U R2 B2	Y.
4.	14.62	D' U B2 F D2 R2 F L2 R U2 L B' D2 U' L2 B' F' R' D' U2 B' F' D L' R'
5.	(14.85)	F D U R B L2 R D' U L2 U' B' F U2 B' L F L2 R D U F2 L' R' F

First 5 solves from the 12, very awesome stuff. 

The 13.02 was an OLL skip.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2009)

3x3 Average of 50: 15.76



Spoiler



Statistics for 11-21-2009 23:16:18

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 15.76
Standard Deviation: 2.42
Best Time: 9.23
Worst Time: 23.61
Individual Times:
1.	15.09	L' B2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 B' D U2 L U' L' U B2 U B' D L' R' F L2 R U2
2.	16.62	D L2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 F R' F' D L' R' D' U2 L' R2 U B' L' R U2 L2 D
3.	18.05	B2 F2 U' L2 B' F U2 L R2 B2 F D U2 B U' R2 B D2 L' B F2 L2 F2 L' R2
4.	9.95	L' B' R B F2 D2 U' R' B D2 U2 L F2 D2 U B2 F2 D' L R' D' B' D' U' L'
5.	12.71	D' U' F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 D R B2 F' L D2 U2 F' D B F2 D B2 F2
6.	15.30	D2 U' F' D' B D L2 B' L R2 U2 B2 F L' R B2 R' B' U B F L2 B2 F' U2
7.	15.29	L D U' L2 R' U' L2 R B' L' R D2 U F' D2 F2 D' U' L' F' L2 R D2 F' D
8.	15.11	L' R D2 U2 L' D U2 B2 L' R B2 L R B2 D U2 B' D2 U B' D' R2 B D R
9.	14.83	L2 R F L2 R2 U2 L R U2 L D2 R B' F R2 U' B D U' R' U2 B F D2 U
10.	17.54	F2 U2 B' F D U2 R D U' B2 L2 B F L2 U' R D' U' L2 F2 L' D F2 L2 R
11.	14.00	D U' L' B U' B' F' D F U L D' B2 D L F' U B D2 U' F' L' D B' R
12.	15.66	B D' F2 L D2 L' D' U2 L R' F2 D' U2 B' F D2 U B' U2 L2 R' B2 F' U' F
13.	17.88	U' B' R U L2 D2 B F2 D' B D' R2 D2 L2 D R U B' L' B D2 F2 L' R2 D2
14.	15.45	L B2 L U2 B U2 L2 R' D2 U B' F L' R2 D U' F2 U' L2 R2 B' L' B' D' B2
15.	14.87	F' U' B' F2 U2 L' D' U' R' U B' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L F'
16.	16.15	D B U' B' D' U R2 B U F2 L' R2 U2 F' D R2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 F2 D' U B
17.	15.92	D2 U' R F2 L R D' U' B F U R U2 L2 D2 B' D U' F D B' L2 D L' B
18.	14.79	F' D' U2 L2 R F R D2 B D R B F' D2 B2 F2 L R2 B' F' L' R' D2 R U
19.	15.78	B2 R2 B2 F D' U' L2 R' D2 U R' D2 F L2 R' U' B U2 L2 B2 D2 U' L U2 F
20.	17.18	R2 B F' U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D U R D L2 R D2 U2 R F2 D' L U2 L' R' D2 F
21.	16.70	D2 B' D' B' L U2 F2 D' F R' B F2 L' R D' U L' B2 F U F U' R2 D2 F
22.	13.95	F L2 B R' B2 U' L' R' U2 L' F L2 R' B' F' L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 U' L2
23.	16.95	L' R U L R' B2 D' U2 B2 F' L2 B D2 R2 B F2 R B2 F L R2 D' U F2 D2
24.	16.68	B' F2 D2 U2 B L' R D2 F' D' U B' D' R' U2 F2 U B' U F' R2 D2 B2 D B2
25.	17.78	D L' R2 B' L R B2 L' R2 U' L' R2 B D U2 L B2 F' L R D' F2 L2 R' B'
26.	15.32	L2 R' B F D L2 R B2 F' D' F D2 U L R2 D' R B F2 L R' B2 F' L R
27.	10.08	D' U B' F' D B2 D L2 R' D2 L F' R F' D2 B2 F2 D' B' L' D2 L2 D2 L' R'
28.	16.98	D' L2 B' F R' U2 L2 R U R' D2 U L R B L' R B2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 U R
29.	16.54	L' R D2 L2 D2 L' B2 U' R2 B2 F D2 U' B' F' U' B' F2 L' D' B F' L U' L
30.	12.11	D U' L B D2 F' D2 R2 D L2 B F U2 L2 R U L' B R D U2 L2 R B L'
31.	15.50	F2 D2 B' U2 L2 R B' U2 F U' F2 R B2 D' R2 B F D U' B F L2 R2 D2 U'
32.	15.28	L2 U2 R2 F' R' D2 B2 D' U' L R B L' B' L B' F' R U R2 D' B U R2 B'
33.	15.36	D' U' L' R D2 L' F D' U2 B' F L R F' D' U' L2 R2 B2 L' R' B2 F D2 B
34.	15.78	B U B' D U L' B' L B' F2 D' U B' R B' F L' U L2 R' D U B F D
35.	20.27	R U L R2 D2 U' L' U2 L B2 F' D B R2 F D U' B' F R' D U2 L' R B2
36.	19.79	D' B' F' R D' U2 R' U' L R U2 F U' B L' U L2 B2 F2 U B R D2 U' L'
37.	16.26	D U' B F D L2 R2 B' D' U L2 D2 B' F L' R2 F' D' U B' F2 D U2 B F2
38.	16.05	D' B2 F' D2 F2 D' B' F2 L' R' B2 F2 L B' F2 R D B' L D2 B D L R' D'
39.	9.23	U B' D' U' L' R F2 L D2 L' D2 L2 B' F2 L R D2 U R' U' L2 R2 D B2 L'
40.	17.35	R2 U L B U' L2 U B' F' D U L R' B' R' F' D2 B U' B R2 B2 F' L R'
41.	23.61	L2 R2 B' U L' D U' B2 L2 R F U' R B F L' R' F' D' B2 F U2 B2 F' D2
42.	15.39	L2 D U B' L R2 D2 U2 F U2 L R2 B2 D' U2 B2 D U2 B D' U' L' B2 D R
43.	12.80	D' L R D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B' D U' L2 R B2 F D U2 F2 D2 U2 R D' U' F L'
44.	14.96	U L' R2 D L2 R B L2 D U2 B R2 B F' U' L2 R B2 F2 D' L2 R' B' F2 U'
45.	15.38	B L R' U B' D U L2 B2 L' D2 B D' F' D2 L2 R B2 F D' F' D' U2 L R2
46.	15.38	F2 D F R2 B' F U' B D2 U2 L F2 L2 R F' D L2 D' U2 B D2 U' B' U2 R2
47.	14.78	B' F L B D2 B2 F U' B' F D' B' L' R2 B2 F2 D' U' B F D' R B U R2
48.	17.81	R2 D' U R' F2 U' R' U B U2 L B2 F' D2 R2 U' R D' B' F L' R' U R' D2
49.	18.72	L R2 B' D' B' F2 U B2 D2 B L2 U' L' B F2 R U F' R2 D' U' R D2 B2 R2
50.	16.99	B2 L2 F2 R' D F L U' L2 R' D R' B' L D U2 B2 L' R B F2 D2 U2 F L



Including:
Number of sub 10's: 2.
Best RA5: 14.37
Best RA12: 15.08


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

Morten said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



Oh, I get it now.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2009)

F2L on left is fun 

16.34, 17.27, (19.63), 16.43, (14.21), 18.67, 16.26, 17.62, 16.79, 14.33, 16.75, 14.64= 16.51 avg12 (σ = 1.22)


----------



## Muesli (Nov 21, 2009)

I suddenly became strangely good at 2x2x2... This average was at least a second under my previous PB.
Average: 6.60
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 3.00
Worst Time: 8.87
Individual Times:
1.	7.63	F' R U F' R' F' R U' R F2
2.	4.98	U2 R' U F' R2 F R2 U' R' U
3.	6.79	F' U F2 R F R' F2 R2 F U2
4.	7.71	U2 R2 U R' F' R2 U F U' F'
5.	5.82	F' U F U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R'
6.	(3.00)	U F2 R2 U F R' F2 R' U' R2	PBl skip
7.	(8.87)	F2 U2 F' R' U' F' U' R' U2 R
8.	6.42	R U F2 U' F R U2 F2 U F
9.	6.97	R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R
10.	7.05	R F2 R F' R' U' F2 U2 F2 U2
11.	7.67	U R F' R' F U' F2 R2 U F
12.	4.97	R' F2 R U' R F' R' U2 R2 U'


Best rolling average by far. I got a new PB of 2.45 a few solves later too.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2009)

R B' L2 U' D' F' R2 L U' D' L2 U R' D' R2 D F B D' U' L B R' L' F 

9.01 >.< so close. Still PB though!



Spoiler



x' y' R2 U'
R U' R' U
l x' U' R U
l U' R U R' U' R' U
x' U R2 U' R' U R U'
z U' r U R' U' r' F R F'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



46/9.01 = 5.11 tps


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> R B' L2 U' D' F' R2 L U' D' L2 U R' D' R2 D F B D' U' L B R' L' F
> 
> 9.01 >.< so close. Still PB though!
> 
> ...


8.51  
6.92 after 4 tries



Spoiler



y U2 R U R' U' R
y'2 U R' U R
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U Rw U R' U' L' U R U' x
U R2 U' R U' R U R U R U' R'


----------



## Muesli (Nov 21, 2009)

2x2x2 average of 1000 complete!!!!!!!!11111

Statistics for 11-21-2009 23:48:46

Cubes Solved: 1000/1000
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.56
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 2.45
Worst Time: 12.92


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	11.20	R U F2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
2.	12.63	R2 F R' U' R2 U2 F' U2 R F'
3.	12.31	F U R' U' R F' U' R F' U
4.	11.46	U R U2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U
5.	9.04	F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R U' R'
6.	8.42	U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F
7.	11.61	U' F' R U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2
8.	12.92	F U2 F2 U F2 R' F R F R
9.	10.77	F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' F2
10.	4.26	U2 F' U2 F' U F' U R F U	PBL skip
11.	11.69	F R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' F2
12.	10.93	R F' R F' R F2 R2 F' U' R
13.	11.61	F R U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R'
14.	9.97	R' F2 U' R F' U F2 R2 F' R'
15.	10.39	U' R' U' F U' R2 F R2 F' U
16.	8.87	R' F U' R2 U2 F R' U R F2
17.	12.23	F U2 F' R' F2 R' F R U2 R2
18.	8.32	R' F' R F U' F2 U F' R F
19.	10.84	R U2 F R' F' R' U' F R U'
20.	11.83	R2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F'
21.	5.16	U' F' R' F' R' U R U R' U'	PBL skip
22.	10.38	U F2 U F R' F2 U R F2 R2
23.	10.49	U F U2 F R' U' F R2 F2 U
24.	10.03	R U R' F2 R U F2 U' F2 R2
25.	9.85	F' R' F' R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'
26.	12.20	U' F U2 R F' U' F U R F'
27.	8.41	R U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F'
28.	10.58	U2 F U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U2
29.	10.93	R F2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U F
30.	10.49	F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U F
31.	11.96	F2 U' R U' F R2 U' R2 F2 R'
32.	11.31	U2 F2 U' F2 R F R F' U2 F2
33.	8.07	R U F' R F2 R2 U' R F' U2
34.	6.98	R U R2 U' R' F R' U F R2
35.	8.67	R2 U' R2 U2 F R F R' F R
36.	11.58	R2 U' R U' F2 U R F2 U' R'
37.	7.08	R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R F' R2
38.	8.86	U R2 U R2 F R F U2 R F'
39.	9.69	F R U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
40.	7.98	U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U F R
41.	12.11	R2 U2 F' R2 U' R U' R' U' R
42.	8.60	R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2
43.	9.51	R2 F' U2 F2 R U R U R2 U2
44.	11.86	U2 F2 R U R F U R U2 F2
45.	7.89	F' U R2 F2 U' R U R' F R2
46.	12.84	U' F R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U2
47.	7.06	R U' R2 F U2 F' U R' F' R
48.	8.64	F2 U2 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R F2
49.	9.98	R' U' R' F R' U' F2 R' F R'
50.	10.84	U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R U2 R U
51.	8.64	F U' R2 U F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
52.	10.68	R2 U R2 F' U' R2 F2 R F' R2
53.	9.80	U' R2 U2 R F2 U R F' U' F'
54.	10.69	U2 R' F' R F' U' F2 U R' U
55.	10.16	F' U F R2 F R' U2 R U2 R2
56.	8.06	R U2 R U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2
57.	9.15	R2 U' F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R F2
58.	8.78	R' U2 R U2 R' U F R' F R'
59.	8.89	F2 U R F U2 F2 U' R U F2
60.	10.86	F' U R' F' U2 F R2 F2 R U2
61.	6.98	U R2 F' R' F R' F U R2 U
62.	9.72	F' R2 U' R U' F2 R' F U F
63.	11.94	U' F U' F R U' R U2 F2 R
64.	11.75	F' U' F2 U' R U2 F R F2 R'
65.	9.72	U' R' U' F' U R' F U' F2 U
66.	9.23	U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U2 R2
67.	10.16	R U F U R2 F' U2 R F U'
68.	8.95	F' R' U F' U2 R U2 F' U2 F2
69.	9.35	R2 U' R' U2 R U F' R F' U'
70.	11.49	F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 R F U
71.	11.42	U2 R2 F' R U F' R F2 U F2
72.	11.29	F' U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F U2 R2
73.	11.56	U2 R F R2 F' U2 R' F' R F2
74.	9.97	F U R F U F' R2 U2 R' F'
75.	10.57	U' R2 F2 U2 F' R U R2 F U2
76.	11.95	U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U2 R
77.	7.42	R2 U R2 U R2 F U2 R' U' R
78.	9.95	F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U
79.	10.30	R' F2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U
80.	5.67	R U R' F2 R2 F U' R2 F R
81.	8.45	F2 U R U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U2
82.	9.76	R' F2 R' U2 F U F U2 F R
83.	10.77	F2 R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U2 R U
84.	10.86	F2 U R U F' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
85.	11.11	U2 F2 R' F' R F U F2 R2 F2
86.	9.05	U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F R F R2
87.	9.86	U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F U'
88.	10.49	R U F' R' F2 R U2 F' U F2
89.	10.39	R' F' U' R2 U F' R2 U' R' F2
90.	6.65	R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' U2 F2
91.	9.88	R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R F' R'
92.	10.49	F U' R' F2 U' R2 U F R F'
93.	8.24	F U' R U2 F U R' F' U' R'
94.	10.48	F R2 F2 R U F' R U2 F' U'
95.	11.74	F U' F R' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2
96.	9.88	U2 R U2 F' R2 U R F2 U F2
97.	10.94	U2 F2 R U F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F'
98.	10.48	R' U' R' F' R2 F2 R' F' U F'
99.	8.71	U' R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R2
100.	8.86	U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 U'
101.	10.01	F U' R' U R' U2 F' R' F' U2
102.	8.53	F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F R2 U
103.	10.84	R2 U2 F' U R U F' R2 U2 R2
104.	4.90	R' F U' R F2 U2 F' R U' F	PBL skip
105.	7.32	R F' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F
106.	10.50	F R U R F' U' F' R U2 F2
107.	10.66	U' F2 U R' U' F' R' U2 F' R2
108.	7.87	U' R F U R U' F2 R2 U' R2
109.	10.50	U2 R F R2 U F R F R2 F
110.	10.12	F R2 U' R2 U F' R2 U2 R2 F
111.	8.16	F' U' R2 U R2 F R' U' R' U2
112.	11.11	U2 F R' U' F2 U F' R2 U' R
113.	4.72	U F' R2 U F R2 U R F R2	PBL skip
114.	11.47	R' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F' R' U
115.	8.51	U' R' F' R' U R U' R' F2 U
116.	10.86	R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 F U'
117.	9.45	F' U2 R' U2 R U F2 U F' U2
118.	8.22	R' U' R U2 F' U R F U2 F2
119.	9.25	U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F
120.	10.86	U R' U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F U2
121.	9.06	U R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F'
122.	10.69	R' U' F2 R' U' F2 R F' U F
123.	11.30	R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F
124.	10.07	F' U R2 U' F2 U' R' F' R F
125.	9.31	F2 U' F R' U2 R F' R U F'
126.	9.35	R U2 F U2 F2 U R' U2 R2 F'
127.	4.54	F U F' R F2 U2 F' U' F R'	PBL skip
128.	4.73	U' R' F' U F2 U' F' R' U' R'	PBL skip
129.	8.06	R2 U' F' U2 R F R F U F'
130.	9.43	R U' R F R' F' R' F2 U R'
131.	8.82	F R F2 U R' F U2 F2 U' F
132.	8.78	U F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F'
133.	6.08	F2 U2 R U F U' F2 R' F' R
134.	10.89	U' F2 R' U F U R' F R F2
135.	9.41	U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F'
136.	9.76	R' F R' U' R' F2 U2 R F' U
137.	7.14	U' F R2 F2 U2 F R U F2 U2
138.	10.69	F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U F' R2
139.	7.64	F R U R2 U2 F' R2 U R U
140.	9.67	U' R F R' F' U R F2 R2 F'
141.	8.52	F R U F2 U2 R U2 R' U' F
142.	5.30	F2 U R U' R' U2 R' F2 U R
143.	9.35	F' R U' F' U F2 R' U2 F2 U'
144.	10.65	R' F R' F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F
145.	10.31	R F' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F
146.	10.22	F2 U' R U2 R' F R F' U2 F
147.	11.12	F2 R2 F2 R F' R' U R' F2 U'
148.	7.23	U R2 F2 R F R2 U F' R U
149.	11.24	R2 F2 U2 F R2 U R2 U F' U
150.	10.21	U' R U2 R U' R2 F R F R2
151.	8.82	F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' R
152.	9.99	U' R U2 R' F2 U R' F' U R2
153.	8.42	U2 F U F U F' U' F U' R2
154.	9.15	R2 F U F R2 U2 F' U' F R2
155.	10.04	F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U R2
156.	9.40	U2 R' F' R F2 U F R' U2 R'
157.	10.24	U' F' R' F' R F U2 F' R F
158.	10.06	U' R2 U' R2 U F U' F2 U R'
159.	10.13	U' R' F U' F' U2 F2 R' F' U
160.	8.53	R F' R2 F R' F2 R F U' F'
161.	7.65	F U F' R2 F2 U2 F U' R' U2
162.	10.66	R' U2 F R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2
163.	9.05	U' F' R F R2 F' R' U2 F2 R
164.	9.39	R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F R2 F'
165.	8.77	U F U' F U2 R' F U F' R2
166.	8.94	U' F U R' U R U F U2 F'
167.	8.88	F2 U' R2 F U F2 R2 U R F2
168.	10.14	U2 F' R' F U F2 R U' F2 R'
169.	10.21	R F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R F2
170.	11.30	U2 R2 U F' R' F' R2 F' R' F
171.	9.54	U R' U F U' R F U F' R2
172.	8.85	U R2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 F' R' F'
173.	9.50	R F' U2 F U R2 U R F' R'
174.	9.12	R' F' R U' R2 U R2 F' U R
175.	11.74	R2 U R' F2 R' U R2 F' R F
176.	8.85	R F2 U' F' R2 U R F2 U' R2
177.	7.81	R U' F2 U' F' R U R' F2 U2
178.	8.59	U F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 R' F U2
179.	4.54	U2 F' R' F' R' U2 F R2 U2 R2	PBL skip
180.	12.24	R U2 R U' F' U R2 U' R U'
181.	5.19	R F' U' R2 U2 R' U R U F2
182.	9.80	U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R
183.	9.04	U2 R2 U F2 R' U' R F R U'
184.	11.14	R2 F' R F2 U2 R' F U F R2
185.	9.35	R2 U2 F' R' U R' U' R' U F
186.	10.62	R U F' R U R2 F2 U R2 U'
187.	4.54	U2 R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 U'	PBLskip
188.	9.53	U F U F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F'
189.	9.81	R2 U R2 U R2 F U R2 F U
190.	9.88	F' U F2 R2 U2 F2 R U F U
191.	11.74	F2 R2 U2 F R' F' U' R' F U'
192.	10.23	U2 F U2 R' F' R' U2 F R2 F'
193.	8.68	F U F2 U' F' U R' U R U2
194.	8.89	R U F U2 F R U R U' R
195.	6.37	U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U F'
196.	9.70	R' U2 F2 R F' U R F R' F2
197.	9.15	F R' F R' U R U F R F'
198.	9.84	R F' R' F2 R' F U' R F' U'
199.	8.17	F2 R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F U
200.	7.30	R' F U R2 U2 F R2 U2 F R
201.	11.51	R F2 U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 F2 U
202.	10.83	R' U2 F' R2 U F' R U R F
203.	9.87	U2 R' F' R U2 R' U F R' F
204.	8.42	R' F' U2 R U R2 U F R' F'
205.	8.50	R2 F2 R' U F2 R U' R' U2 F
206.	8.70	F2 U R F' U R' U2 R' U' F'
207.	8.52	R' U' F' U R U2 F' U' F' U'
208.	4.81	F' R' F R F2 R F2 R' U F	PBL skip
209.	8.35	U' R F2 R' F R U R U' R
210.	8.88	U' F U R F' R F U R2 F'
211.	5.19	U2 F' R' U R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2
212.	6.44	U' R2 U R' F' U R' F2 U2 R'
213.	9.17	F2 R2 U R' U F U' F' R' F'
214.	5.44	F U R' U' R F2 U2 R' F2 U
215.	5.89	U2 F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R2 F U'
216.	8.68	U2 R F U F' R F2 U' R F
217.	9.47	U' R' F' R' U2 F2 U2 R' F' U'
218.	8.36	U' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U R U
219.	7.85	U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R U2 F2 U
220.	8.66	F2 U R2 F2 U2 F' U F' U' F2
221.	9.92	R2 F' U F' U2 R U2 F U' R
222.	9.15	R F' U2 R2 F U2 F U R' F2
223.	8.76	F2 U R2 U' R' F' U' R U F
224.	8.04	F U R2 F' R U F2 R' F2 U
225.	10.22	F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U
226.	7.33	U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F' R F U
227.	9.89	F2 R' F U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 F2
228.	8.93	U F U R' F' U2 R' F2 U' R2
229.	7.13	R F R' U' R U F2 R' U F
230.	9.22	F U F2 U' R2 F R F' R' F'
231.	8.66	U' R' U' R' U F U2 R2 F R
232.	8.91	U F U' R' F' U R' U' R2 U'
233.	7.86	F2 U2 F' U' F' U' R' U' R' F2
234.	8.28	F' U2 F' R U R' U2 R U2 F'
235.	8.25	F R2 U2 R U2 F2 U' F R F'
236.	9.98	R U' F U R2 F R2 U2 F R2
237.	8.87	U2 F' U F' U' F2 R F2 R' U2
238.	9.23	U F2 U' F2 U' R F' U F' U'
239.	9.47	F U R F2 R2 U F' R' U' F2
240.	8.85	U F' R2 U R F R F2 U' F
241.	9.89	R' F2 U R' U2 F2 U F2 U' F
242.	8.87	F' R U2 F U F2 U2 R' U' R
243.	10.51	R2 F R' F R F U' R2 U2 R
244.	10.06	F' R2 F U F' R' F2 R2 F2 R
245.	7.31	U' F' R U R2 U2 R' U F2 R2
246.	9.38	R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R U
247.	9.83	F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R'
248.	10.04	F2 U F' R F2 U' R2 F' R U2
249.	8.41	U2 F' U' R U' F2 U R' F2 R'
250.	6.91	F2 U2 R F2 R U2 F2 U2 R F
251.	9.76	F2 U' R F2 R' F' U' F2 R' F'
252.	6.71	R' F' R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U F2
253.	10.31	U' R2 U' R F R U' F U' F
254.	8.21	F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F2
255.	9.47	F U' R' F R' U' F R' U2 R2
256.	11.00	F2 U' R2 F U' R U2 F U2 F
257.	8.48	U2 F' R2 U F' R2 U F2 R' U'
258.	9.86	R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U F2 R'
259.	9.86	U F2 R F R' U R2 F U2 F2
260.	8.51	R2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U R U F'
261.	8.17	U R' F2 R2 U' F' U' R U F2
262.	9.47	F' U R' U R' U' R F R' F'
263.	9.53	U F R U2 R' U' F2 U2 R F
264.	11.38	F R U' R U' F' U2 R' U' F2
265.	10.58	F R' U R2 U' F' R F' R2 U'
266.	4.66	F U2 R U2 F R2 F U2 F U2	PBL skip
267.	10.90	U2 R2 U F2 U2 R U' R' F2 R2
268.	10.22	F U' F2 U' F2 R F U2 F' U'
269.	8.07	R' F' R2 U F' R F U' F R
270.	6.28	F R F' U R' F2 U' F' U' R'
271.	8.75	U' R F' U2 R U2 R U2 F' R2
272.	8.63	U' F' U' R F' U' F' R2 F U2
273.	9.75	F R2 F R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' F'
274.	8.44	R2 F' R2 F2 R F' R2 F2 U F'
275.	8.40	R' U2 F' R2 U R U2 R U' F2
276.	8.63	U F U2 F' R F2 R' U R2 U2
277.	10.48	F' U2 R2 U2 F' R U R' U' F2
278.	8.49	U2 R' U2 R2 F U F R2 U' F'
279.	7.32	F U' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' F U'
280.	8.31	R2 F' U' F' U R F2 U R2 U
281.	6.65	R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' F
282.	8.39	F2 U F' U F' U F' U2 R U'
283.	9.30	R F2 U2 F2 R U F R2 F2 U
284.	9.59	F R' F' U2 R2 U F2 U' F U
285.	9.83	R2 F' U' R U' F' R2 F' U2 F'
286.	9.22	F' U R F2 R2 F R2 U F U
287.	9.16	U2 R U F2 R F' R U2 R' F
288.	8.14	F2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 F R' F
289.	7.95	U R' U F2 U' F' R' F2 U F
290.	9.60	F U2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R U'
291.	8.03	R2 U R2 U F R' F' R' F2 U2
292.	9.60	U' R U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F' U
293.	8.30	R U' F U' F' R' F' U' R' F
294.	9.21	U R' F2 R' U F' R' U2 F' U
295.	10.05	U2 F R2 F' R U' R' F2 R' F'
296.	7.62	F R2 U2 F' U' R U' R2 F' R'
297.	9.09	U F2 U2 R U F R U2 R2 F2
298.	8.30	F2 U2 R' U R F' R F U R2
299.	7.90	U2 F U' F' R' U' R2 F' R2 U'
300.	9.12	R U F' R' F2 U R2 F U2 F
301.	7.70	F' U R' U F' U2 R2 F R U
302.	7.94	F' U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U F' U2
303.	5.66	R2 F' R' F' R2 U F' R' U R
304.	8.00	U R U2 F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 R'
305.	9.88	F U F R F' R U2 R F' U'
306.	8.67	R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R U'
307.	9.40	F2 R' U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2
308.	9.77	U2 R' U F' R2 U R' F R2 U2
309.	8.66	F' U F' U R' U' R F2 U' R'
310.	9.49	U' R2 U2 R F' R' F2 U2 R2 F
311.	8.69	U' F2 U' F2 U R F' R' F' U
312.	6.89	R' U' F U2 F' U2 F2 R F U
313.	3.30	U R U F U' F' R2 U R' F2	PBL skip!
314.	7.10	U' F2 R' F' U2 R U R' U' R'
315.	9.43	U2 R U' F2 R' F R' F2 U' R'
316.	9.15	F U F2 R' U2 R' U2 R F' R
317.	8.99	R2 F2 R' U F' U2 R' F U F'
318.	9.93	R' U2 F' R F R2 U' R F2 U2
319.	9.92	R' U2 F' R' F R2 F2 U F' U2
320.	9.77	F R2 U2 R' F' R' U F2 R' F'
321.	7.15	U' F' U2 F R2 F' U R' U' R
322.	8.79	R U R2 F U' R' U2 F' R' F
323.	9.20	U' R2 U F' R2 F R' F' R2 U'
324.	10.22	R2 F' R U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R
325.	7.58	R2 U R' U' R U' F U R' U2
326.	9.29	U R' F' U' R2 F' U2 R2 F R'
327.	5.02	F2 U R' F' R U2 R2 F R' F2	PBL skip
328.	8.38	F' U2 R U' F2 U' F R2 F' R2
329.	10.04	R2 U' R2 U F' R' F U R2 F
330.	9.07	R' F' U' F U' R U F2 R' U
331.	4.86	R' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F'	PBL skip. Took me 2 seconds to recognise
332.	8.98	R F R' U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U
333.	8.03	R F' R2 F2 U' R F R U R
334.	9.30	R' F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F'
335.	6.87	U2 F' U2 F2 U' F R' F' U F'
336.	9.20	U2 R U2 R' F R' F2 U2 F2 R
337.	8.08	U' R' F R' F U' R F' R2 U
338.	9.72	F' U2 F' U F2 R' U2 R F2 R
339.	7.45	R' F2 U R U2 F R F U F'
340.	10.07	U R F R' F2 R2 F U F U'
341.	8.78	R F U F' R' U R2 F' U' R'
342.	6.60	R U' R' F2 U2 F U R U' F'
343.	8.59	R U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U F R2
344.	9.44	U F' U' R U2 R2 U R2 F2 R'
345.	8.21	R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R
346.	9.57	U F R F' U F R2 U2 R' F'
347.	9.47	U' F2 R' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R'
348.	10.19	F R U F' U R2 F2 R U2 R'
349.	8.00	R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R U F' R' F2
350.	5.27	R2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F U R2 F2	PBL skip
351.	10.13	F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R F R' F2 U
352.	9.61	U2 F' R' F2 R' F2 U R F2 U
353.	9.67	U' R2 U' F U2 R U R' F2 U2
354.	7.13	R' F R' F' R F' U' R F U'
355.	9.48	R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R' F' U2 R'
356.	6.91	R U' R2 U' R' F R2 U' F R
357.	8.58	F' R2 U' R' U' F' R2 U R U'
358.	9.52	U R2 U F' R' F R2 U' R U'
359.	8.30	R2 U F2 U' F U' F R2 F2 U
360.	9.87	R2 F2 U' R F U2 R U2 F2 U
361.	10.82	F2 U' F R F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U'
362.	8.97	U R2 U F' R' F U2 F U' R
363.	6.99	R' U' F' U2 F U2 R' F' U F
364.	8.76	F2 U2 F' R F R' F R2 U2 R
365.	9.63	U2 R F' U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2
366.	7.94	U F' U' F' R' U F2 U' R2 F'
367.	11.39	F2 U' R' F' R' U' F2 R F' U'
368.	9.38	U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R U' R'
369.	10.69	R F U F' R2 F' U' R2 U R
370.	10.48	U2 F2 R U2 R F R2 U' F2 U
371.	9.65	F' R U2 F U F U R2 F' R'
372.	8.12	R F R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F
373.	6.81	F2 R F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U
374.	6.71	F R U2 R U' F' R U2 F R
375.	8.17	U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F U R F R'
376.	7.52	U R U' R U2 R2 F U' R2 F2
377.	8.34	R' U2 F R' U' F' U2 R' F2 U
378.	10.02	R U' F' U2 R U2 R U2 F R
379.	5.56	R U' F2 R F' R2 U F' R' U
380.	8.12	F2 U F R U' F2 R F2 U R2
381.	9.59	F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R U' R2 F'
382.	10.93	U R' U F2 R U2 F2 U2 F U2
383.	8.90	R2 F' R2 F' U' R U R U2 R
384.	7.56	R F2 U F2 U F U2 R2 U2 R'
385.	8.06	R U F' U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
386.	7.98	R2 F2 R U F2 R F' R' U F
387.	10.38	F' U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R2 F' R
388.	8.78	R F' R F2 U' R' U' F2 R F2
389.	8.35	R' F' U' F R2 U2 F' R U2 R2
390.	8.91	U' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F'
391.	7.88	R2 U2 R' F' R2 U R U F2 R2
392.	7.68	F' R' U F' U F' R F2 R2 U
393.	11.00	F2 U R' U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F
394.	7.55	U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U R' F'
395.	8.79	U F2 R' F U F U R F2 U2
396.	8.97	F R2 U' F R U2 R2 F2 U R
397.	9.24	F R' F' R2 U2 R F U R' U2
398.	4.65	U F R' U2 R U' F' R2 U' F2
399.	7.91	R F R U F R2 F' R' F R'
400.	7.86	R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2
401.	9.44	U' F2 R U' R' F2 U F U2 F'
402.	9.20	F' R' F U R2 F U' F' U2 R2
403.	8.62	U' R F R' U2 R2 F2 U F' U'
404.	7.41	F R F2 U' F' U' R U R' U
405.	10.61	U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R' U F' U2
406.	11.19	F R F' U R2 F R2 F' U' F'
407.	9.21	U R' U F U2 F R U' F2 U'
408.	7.04	R2 U' F U F U2 F' R F2 U
409.	10.59	F2 U F R' U R2 F2 U' R' U2
410.	7.67	R2 F' R2 F2 R F' R U' F2 U2
411.	8.86	F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U' R F'
412.	7.98	F U R' F' R' U2 R' U R U'
413.	7.58	U R F2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U R'
414.	9.25	U2 F2 R2 U F' U' R2 F' R F2
415.	10.06	F R F2 U2 R U F R F2 R2
416.	9.88	R2 U F' U2 F' U' F2 R F' R
417.	10.96	R2 F' R2 U R F2 U' R' F2 R'
418.	9.32	U' F' R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U' R2
419.	12.91	F' U2 F2 U R F U' R' U' R2
420.	6.84	U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R F R2 U'
421.	8.70	U R U F R F2 U' R2 U' R'
422.	7.81	R2 U R' U' F' R' U' R' U' F2
423.	8.33	R U' R F R2 F U F U F
424.	8.08	R' F R U R F' U R U' R'
425.	10.04	F U' R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U F
426.	9.72	U2 F U' R F2 U2 F' R F' U2
427.	2.95	U F U2 R U' F R' F' U2 R'	PBL SKIP OMFG
428.	10.64	U R' F' U F R2 U2 R2 F' U2
429.	9.47	R2 U2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F U F
430.	5.72	R U' F2 R2 U F' R' U2 F2 U'
431.	6.06	R2 F U2 R F U F U' R' F'
432.	9.92	F' R2 F U F' R U F U' F2
433.	10.52	F2 R' F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U2
434.	5.51	U R2 F2 U' R F' R2 U2 F2 R'
435.	8.24	R U2 F' R2 U' R2 F R' F2 R2
436.	6.98	U R' U R2 F R2 F' R2 F' U'
437.	5.29	F' U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' F U2
438.	5.08	U' R F2 R' F' R2 F' R' F R'	p
439.	10.56	U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U R U2
440.	9.05	R' U R2 U2 R' F' R F R2 F
441.	8.32	F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R' F2 U' F
442.	9.53	U F' U F U' F' R U F' R2
443.	9.23	U2 R F U F' U' F2 U R' F'
444.	7.79	R2 F' U' R U2 F U2 R2 F' R'
445.	9.29	F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 U F R2 F'
446.	9.30	U2 R' F' R' U' F' R U2 F2 U'
447.	12.17	F U F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U2
448.	9.41	U2 R F U2 R U' R2 F2 R U2
449.	8.04	U' R U' R F R F2 R2 F U2
450.	7.46	U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F' U'	PBL skip. Took me 4 seconds to recognise.
451.	9.67	F2 R' F' R U F' R F' U F2
452.	8.15	F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F U' R' U2
453.	7.79	U R' U2 F R U F R F U
454.	9.84	U' F R2 F R2 U F U' R' U2
455.	9.85	R U2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U'
456.	5.83	U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F2 R2 U
457.	6.35	F2 U2 F2 R F U2 F U2 R2 U
458.	7.86	F2 U R U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U
459.	9.24	U2 R U2 F R' U F' U2 F' U
460.	9.41	R' F2 U F R' F2 R2 F2 R' F
461.	9.88	F' U' R F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U
462.	7.98	U2 R F R' U' R U F2 R U2
463.	8.44	U2 R' U R2 U R F' R U' R'
464.	9.78	R F2 U' R F R U' F' U' F2
465.	10.30	R U' F2 U F' R2 U F R2 U2
466.	4.86	F2 R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' R	PBL skip
467.	8.99	R' U R U F2 R2 U R U F'
468.	7.06	R F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R'
469.	8.62	F' R F2 U R U2 F R' U2 F'
470.	9.76	R2 F' R2 U F' R2 U' F U2 R
471.	7.74	U F2 U R F2 R F U2 F R2
472.	7.72	U2 F R U2 R' U R F' R2 U2
473.	10.13	R U2 F' U R' U2 R U F U
474.	6.92	U2 F R U F R2 F2 U F' R
475.	4.91	U2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F U F'
476.	9.08	F2 U' F U F R' F U2 R U
477.	9.24	R F R2 U2 R2 F' R' F' R' F
478.	7.68	U2 R F2 R U R' U2 R U2 R2
479.	9.61	F U' F' U2 F R' U' F R F'
480.	4.10	R' F2 R2 U R U R F' U' R'	PBL skip!
481.	4.66	F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R U'
482.	7.85	R2 F R' U2 R F U' R' U' F'
483.	7.96	F R' U R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
484.	9.29	U2 R U' R F2 R2 F R' F' R2
485.	9.16	U' F2 U2 F R' F2 R U F U'
486.	8.31	R2 U2 R U2 R F U2 R F U
487.	9.35	R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R
488.	8.04	U R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R F U
489.	5.45	F U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F' U2 R
490.	10.73	F R' U R U' F R2 U2 R2 U
491.	8.32	U' F U' R2 F2 R' F R' U' F
492.	7.76	F U' F' R2 F R' U2 F R' U'
493.	7.90	R' F U F2 U' F' U' R2 U' F'
494.	7.45	U2 F U' F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2
495.	8.81	R F' R2 U2 R' F R U2 R' U2
496.	7.70	F2 U R U F' R U F' R' U2
497.	8.21	U F2 U2 R' F R U F2 R2 F
498.	10.39	U' R U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2
499.	9.80	F R2 F U2 R U R' U2 F' R'
500.	7.64	U' F' R2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2
501.	10.29	F R2 U2 F R F2 U' F2 R' F
502.	9.31	U2 R2 F U' R' U R' U2 R' U'
503.	7.40	U R' F U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R'
504.	7.79	U F' R2 F R2 F2 R2 U R2 F'
505.	9.54	R2 U' F U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R
506.	6.91	U2 R F' U' R F2 U F' R U
507.	8.78	F U' R2 F' R2 U R F2 U2 R'
508.	10.95	F2 R U F U' F2 U2 R2 U' R'
509.	8.57	R2 F' R F2 U' R U R' F2 U
510.	8.85	F2 R2 F R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2
511.	3.92	F R' F U2 R U F U' R U'	PBL skip
512.	9.31	U R U2 R' U2 F' U2 R F U2
513.	8.82	F R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U'
514.	6.99	U' F' U' F R' F' U2 R U2 F2
515.	7.95	U' F2 U R F2 U' R' F2 R F2
516.	9.11	F' U' R2 U' F2 R F U F' R'
517.	5.29	U' F R2 F' U2 F' R' F' U' R2
518.	9.86	U R2 F' U2 R' F U' F' R2 F'
519.	10.02	U2 F' R U F R2 F' U2 R' U'
520.	2.90	R F R' F R' F U2 R2 F2 U2	PBL SKIP ONMG OMG OMG
521.	8.01	R F U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F'
522.	5.21	R F U R F' R' U2 F' U F2
523.	9.29	U' R' U' R2 F' U' R U R2 U
524.	10.05	F2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 F R U2 F2
525.	7.19	F U' F R U' R2 U' R2 F2 U'
526.	5.79	R F' R2 U2 F' U' F' U' F' R
527.	8.32	R F' U2 R' U2 F2 R F U2 R'
528.	8.83	F' R U F' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
529.	9.80	R' U2 F U F R' F2 R' U' R2
530.	8.12	R' F2 U' R U' F2 U' R F R'
531.	9.04	R2 U F' R' U R2 U2 R F' R'
532.	6.15	U F' U2 F R F' R' U' R F
533.	10.95	U' R2 U F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R2
534.	8.68	F U2 F R2 F2 U F' U F' U
535.	7.52	F2 U R' U F R2 U F' R F
536.	3.32	F' R2 F R2 F R U R2 F U	PBL skip
537.	7.53	U F' U F' U' F R' F2 U R'
538.	11.47	F2 U R F2 U' R F' U2 R F
539.	10.97	U' F U R U' R2 F2 R2 F U'
540.	6.87	F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U R
541.	8.04	R2 F' U' F U2 F U' R2 F2 U2
542.	8.90	R2 F' R' U2 F R U F R U
543.	6.90	F' R2 U2 R U F2 R F' U R2
544.	7.17	U2 F R' U R2 U2 F R' U' R2
545.	9.76	F' U R' F' U' R' F' R' F' R
546.	7.67	U F' R F' U' R U2 F' U2 R
547.	8.31	U' F U R' U F2 U2 R F R'
548.	8.32	U' F' R' U' F U F R2 F U2
549.	10.46	U2 F' U' R U' F U' F' R U2
550.	8.15	U' F2 U2 F' U' R F' U' F2 U'
551.	9.62	F' U' R' F U F' R F2 R2 U2
552.	9.76	F U F' R2 F2 R F' R2 U' R
553.	10.14	R2 F' U' F U2 R' F' R2 F R2
554.	8.34	R F2 U R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 F
555.	9.97	R2 U F' R2 U F' U2 F U' F'
556.	8.16	U R2 F' U F R2 F U F' U'
557.	10.55	F R2 F' U2 F U R2 F2 U R
558.	4.45	F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 F2 R2	PBl skip
559.	6.54	R U R' F U' F R U2 F U2
560.	6.41	U' R U F2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F
561.	9.78	F2 R2 U2 F U F2 U2 F' R U
562.	6.87	R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2
563.	10.52	U' F2 U R2 F2 U R U' R2 F2
564.	8.33	R' U' F' U F U R U' R' F
565.	8.04	U F2 R' U R' F' R2 U R2 F'
566.	8.35	R' F2 U F U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
567.	7.53	U2 F2 U F2 U F' U2 F U' F2
568.	8.81	R U2 F R F' R2 F U' F2 U2
569.	7.49	R' U R U F' R2 F R2 F U2
570.	9.75	U2 R2 F' U F2 U2 R F' R' F'
571.	4.99	U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 F' U R' F	PBL skip
572.	8.79	R' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U
573.	6.01	U2 F R' U' F2 R U' R' F R
574.	9.07	F U2 R' U R2 F' R U' R' F
575.	9.47	R2 U R U2 F' R' F2 U R' F'
576.	7.78	F' U' R U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
577.	9.33	U F R2 F R' U R2 F2 R2 U'
578.	7.58	R2 F' R2 U' R2 F R' F' U' R2
579.	6.79	U' R' U2 F2 U' F' R U R2 F'
580.	7.84	F R' U' R2 U F U2 R F2 R2
581.	9.22	R' F2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 U' R'
582.	5.60	U R' U F2 R' F2 U' R U2 R
583.	7.26	U F R F U2 F' R U R' U2
584.	9.42	U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R F' R' F' U
585.	9.76	U R F R' U' F2 R' F U2 R'
586.	7.76	U' R' F' R2 U2 R F R U R'
587.	10.34	F' R F R2 F U F2 U' F' U2
588.	8.62	F2 U' F U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2
589.	10.23	F R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2
590.	8.81	U2 R' U' F' R U' R' F2 U' F
591.	9.66	R2 F' U R' F2 R U2 R F' U
592.	5.83	U2 R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R F2	PBL skip
593.	4.47	F2 R2 F2 R2 F U' F' R2 U2 F	PBL skip
594.	8.37	R' U' R' F' U' R2 U R2 U2 R'
595.	8.05	R' U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R F U'
596.	7.91	F' R' F' R U2 F' U2 R2 U' R2
597.	6.29	R2 U' F2 U F' R' F U2 R' U2
598.	8.36	R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F
599.	8.64	R' F' U' R F2 R2 F' U F R
600.	7.96	F2 U2 R' U' R F' U' R' U R2
601.	8.54	F2 U' F2 R' F R U' R U' F
602.	7.40	R U2 R' U' F' U2 R' U2 R' F
603.	7.42	F' U' F' U' F' U' F R2 F2 U2
604.	6.23	R2 U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 F2
605.	8.32	U2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U' F' U' F2
606.	5.78	U2 R U2 F' R F2 R U R2 U'
607.	9.50	R' U' R' U' R2 F R' U F2 R2
608.	8.35	R U' R F R' U2 R U' F2 U'
609.	10.10	U' R U F R U2 R U2 R' U'
610.	6.93	R2 U R' F R2 U2 F2 R2 U R
611.	9.05	R U2 F R' F U F2 U2 R F
612.	8.82	R' U' F2 U F U R F2 U2 R
613.	7.51	F R2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 F' R
614.	9.50	F2 U F U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F R
615.	8.25	R U R2 U' F2 U' R F2 U R2
616.	10.19	U F' R' F U F U' F R' F2
617.	6.32	F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 F' R' F2 R'
618.	9.99	R' U R U' R F' U F' R' F'
619.	11.60	F' U R' F2 R2 U R F2 R2 F
620.	9.66	F' U2 F2 U' F' R F R' U' R
621.	8.04	U2 R F' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U F'
622.	7.11	U' F' U' F' U F2 U2 R F R'
623.	9.41	R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F
624.	9.74	U' F R F2 U2 R U' R' U' F
625.	8.87	F U' F2 R2 F2 U R F U' F'
626.	7.85	F2 R U R U R' F' R' F U2
627.	8.40	U F2 R2 U' R' F2 U R' F' R
628.	10.43	R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' F U F R2
629.	9.45	R2 F R' F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U2
630.	8.66	U F' U' F R2 U' F' U' R U'
631.	6.29	R2 U' F U2 F' R U2 R2 U' F
632.	7.58	R U' R F U R' U F2 U2 F'
633.	6.86	U R' U R F' U R U' F' R'
634.	9.20	R2 F' U F2 R F' U R2 U2 F2
635.	7.82	U R' F2 R' U R F' R U F2
636.	4.22	F2 U F' R F' R' U R2 F U	PBL skip
637.	7.83	R2 F U2 F R' U' F U' R' U2
638.	8.73	R F U' F2 U2 R F R F R'
639.	11.32	U2 R2 F' U R2 F R' F' R' F
640.	11.72	F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F U' R'
641.	7.68	F' R' F R F R U R' F' U'
642.	6.82	F' R' F R F' R' F' R' F' U2
643.	8.30	R2 F U' F' R' U F2 U' F' R2
644.	8.78	F R U F' R U' F2 U' R2 U2
645.	8.39	F2 R2 F U F' R' U' R2 U F2
646.	7.46	R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R
647.	7.49	R2 U' F R U2 R' U2 F R' U'
648.	4.52	R' U' R2 U2 R F2 R F R F
649.	9.75	U R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F2 R U
650.	7.01	F U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U
651.	7.04	F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R U2 R
652.	7.45	R' U' R U R2 U' F' U R F
653.	5.00	R' U' F U R U2 F2 R2 F U
654.	6.06	U2 R2 F U R' U F U' R2 F2
655.	8.21	R U2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U R2 F2
656.	8.64	R' F' R2 F U2 F' U R2 U' F
657.	10.04	U' F' R2 U2 R F2 R2 F U R2
658.	7.64	U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 F R' F' R
659.	8.49	R' F2 U2 R F2 U' R2 U' R U2
660.	7.82	R' F2 R F2 R' F2 U F R2 U'
661.	9.22	R F R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U R F2
662.	10.41	F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U R' U F'
663.	8.84	U R' U' R U2 F' R2 U R2 U2
664.	9.61	R2 U' R2 U2 R' U F2 U2 R' U
665.	10.30	F' R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F U2 F
666.	8.94	F R2 U R F' R2 F' U F' U'
667.	10.75	R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 F U' R2 U
668.	7.49	U' F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R F' U'
669.	8.30	U R' U2 F' R2 F R F U' R
670.	8.95	U R' F' R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R
671.	8.49	U' R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U F' R' F2
672.	5.78	U' R U2 F R' F2 R F2 R2 F'
673.	8.93	F' R' F R' F2 U' R' F U' F
674.	7.17	U F U2 F R' F' R U2 F U
675.	6.77	U2 F2 U' F R' U' R' F U R'
676.	7.58	U F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U2 R2 F'
677.	4.39	F U2 F R F U' F' R' U' R'	PBL skip
678.	9.68	R' F U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R
679.	7.53	F' U2 F U F2 U R2 F' U' R2
680.	8.81	R' F R2 U' F2 R2 U R' U' F'
681.	7.72	U2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U F2 U' F2
682.	9.51	R F' R' U' F R' U F R2 U'
683.	9.21	U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2
684.	6.65	F U2 R2 F R' F2 U' R F R'
685.	7.49	U F2 R2 U' F U2 F' R F2 U
686.	9.31	R2 U2 F' U' F2 R F2 U' F U
687.	7.95	R U2 F2 R U R' U R U2 F'
688.	8.51	F' U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U R U2
689.	4.75	U R' U2 R2 F2 R F' R F U2	PBL skip
690.	7.72	R' U F2 R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U'
691.	8.24	R F' R' U' R2 U F' U R U'
692.	4.43	R' F' R U2 R' U2 F' R U' F2
693.	7.51	R' U R F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R F2
694.	7.96	U2 F' U2 R F' U R U' R' U2
695.	9.60	R' U F U' F' U' R' U2 R' F2
696.	9.88	U R2 F U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 U'
697.	7.40	U R F' R2 F' U F' R F U'
698.	8.50	R U2 F' U2 R F' U R' F' U
699.	9.52	R U' F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U'
700.	7.80	F' R' U' F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F
701.	9.69	U2 F U F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
702.	7.95	U F2 R' U2 R U F R U2 R2
703.	9.13	F U2 F2 U2 F' R' U R U2 R
704.	8.68	U' F U F' U' R2 F' U F' R
705.	5.98	F' R2 U' F' U2 F R U F' U2
706.	9.80	F' R' F R F U R2 U2 F2 U
707.	7.79	U R' F2 U2 R F U2 R U R2
708.	8.26	F R2 F R2 U' R U' R2 F2 U'
709.	6.51	R' F U' R F' U F U' R2 F
710.	9.50	U R2 U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F R'
711.	9.70	F' U R' U2 F R2 F' R2 U F
712.	9.84	U R F2 R2 U' R2 F U2 F' R2
713.	8.85	U' R U2 F U R' F U2 R2 F'
714.	7.37	U' F2 U' R' U2 R F' U' F R'
715.	9.14	F' U2 F U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U'
716.	9.27	U' F2 R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F R
717.	7.31	U' R' U R2 F R2 U2 R U2 F'
718.	5.16	R' U2 F' R' F R' U2 F R' U2
719.	9.50	R2 U2 R' F R' F R' U' R' F'
720.	8.70	F' U' F' U R U2 R U F' R2
721.	8.37	F' R U F R U R2 F' R' U2
722.	7.76	U' R2 F' U' F2 U' F' R2 F' U2
723.	9.44	F2 R' F2 U R2 F' U2 R F' R'
724.	10.73	R2 U R' F' U R2 U2 R' F R
725.	6.63	F' U2 F' U' F2 U' F' R' F U2
726.	8.34	U R' F' R2 F R U2 F2 U R2
727.	5.92	R2 U' F2 R U R2 U F' U' R'
728.	8.79	R F2 U F2 U F R' U' F2 R'
729.	7.27	F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R U R U'
730.	8.64	F2 U2 F R F2 R F U' F R
731.	9.12	R F' U' F R2 F2 U R F' U
732.	9.86	R2 U' F' R' F U' F' R2 U F2
733.	9.83	U2 R' U2 F R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2
734.	8.08	R2 U F U' F' U2 R F R2 F'
735.	6.61	U2 F' R' U R2 F2 U2 F' U' R'
736.	3.48	F2 U R U' R2 U R' U R' F	PBL skip
737.	9.29	U R' F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R F2
738.	9.47	R U2 F' U2 R2 U' F R' F2 R
739.	9.60	R U2 F' R F U' R2 F2 U2 R2
740.	7.09	R U' R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U' F
741.	9.42	U' F R U2 R U2 F2 R2 F R2
742.	6.37	U2 F2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 F' U
743.	9.53	F U' R2 F' R' U' F' U R U2
744.	9.48	F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R U
745.	7.51	F' R2 F R U2 F U R2 F' R
746.	8.47	F2 R2 U F R2 U' F' R2 U R'
747.	8.10	U2 R U2 F2 R2 F R2 U R' U
748.	8.46	R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2
749.	8.90	U2 R' U F2 R F' U2 R2 F' U'
750.	7.67	R U' R U F' R2 U R F R'
751.	9.56	F2 U' R2 U2 F U' R F2 U' R
752.	6.30	U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R F' R' F'
753.	9.52	R2 F' R' U R U2 R' F U' R2
754.	8.93	U2 F2 R F' U' F' U R U R'
755.	9.84	F2 U2 R U R2 F' U' R' F2 R
756.	7.34	F2 U' F' R U R' F R2 F U'
757.	6.58	U R U' F2 R U2 F R U' R
758.	7.88	F2 R F' U R' U F2 U' R' F'
759.	10.96	U2 F' U2 F' U F2 R U F U'
760.	9.81	F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R U' R2
761.	11.19	F2 R F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R U
762.	9.52	F' U2 R U2 R' U2 F' R U' F2
763.	9.65	U F R2 F R2 U2 R F2 U F
764.	9.55	R' U' F' R F2 U2 R F2 U2 F
765.	9.40	U2 R F' U F2 R U2 R' U2 F2
766.	6.50	U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2
767.	9.02	R2 U2 R F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2
768.	11.40	F U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U' F
769.	10.53	R2 F U2 F2 R' U F' U R U2
770.	11.36	U2 F' U2 F U2 R U2 F' R U2
771.	10.47	R U R F2 U R F2 U F U
772.	9.47	R2 F R U R' F R U2 R2 U2
773.	8.94	U' R' U R F U2 R2 F2 U F2
774.	10.27	U2 F R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F U F'
775.	10.22	R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U R2 F U'
776.	9.19	F2 U F2 R' F R2 F U2 R' F'
777.	9.71	R F2 R F U F' R U' F R
778.	5.34	F R' U2 F R' U2 F U2 R U2 PBL skip
779.	7.75	U F' R F' R2 U2 R U2 F2 U'
780.	10.11	U2 R' F' R' U F U2 R' F' U'
781.	9.72	U' R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U
782.	7.83	R F2 U' R2 F' U2 R U' F U
783.	9.86	F2 R' F R2 F R2 U R2 U R
784.	8.65	R2 U R U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R2
785.	9.43	F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F R' F2
786.	7.44	F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F U' R'
787.	10.65	U' F U2 R2 U F U' R2 F R2
788.	8.22	F2 U' F' R' F' R F R2 F' U
789.	8.71	U' F' R2 F R U2 F R2 F2 U
790.	9.72	R2 U2 R' F R F2 U R2 F' R
791.	8.72	R U' R' U2 R F2 R2 F2 U R'
792.	7.44	U F R F2 R' F2 U F2 R2 F2
793.	11.02	R' F2 U' R' U R2 F' R F2 U
794.	10.65	U R' U F U2 R U' F U2 F
795.	10.80	U' F2 U F2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F
796.	10.25	R2 U2 R' U2 R U F' R F' R
797.	9.41	R U' F R' U' F2 R2 F2 U F'
798.	5.61	U2 F U' F R F' U F' U2 F'	PBL skip
799.	9.91	R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R' F2 U' F2
800.	9.94	U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U R
801.	8.77	R U' F U F U2 F U' F R2
802.	8.53	F R2 F2 R' F R' F2 R' U' R
803.	5.79	U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U' R
804.	7.47	U F2 R F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 F
805.	7.13	R2 U' R2 F R' U' F2 U' F R'
806.	10.02	U2 R2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R2
807.	8.93	R F' U2 F U' F R' F' R U'
808.	9.60	R' F R U' F' R2 U' R U' F
809.	8.06	R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R F' R F'
810.	7.64	R' U R' F' R2 F' R' F R2 F2
811.	10.17	F R F R U' F R2 F2 U2 R'
812.	7.61	U F' R U2 R' U F R2 U2 R
813.	8.57	U' R' U2 F2 U' R F' R2 F2 R
814.	8.08	F2 R' F R2 F R2 F' R F' U2
815.	10.84	U' R F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
816.	8.24	R F' R' U R' U R F2 U2 R
817.	9.74	F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 F2
818.	9.71	R' F2 R F U2 R F' R F R2
819.	7.55	F2 R U F R2 F2 U F2 R' F2
820.	8.57	R F2 R' F R F R2 F U F2
821.	8.96	U R' F' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
822.	7.69	U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F U2 F2 R
823.	8.48	U R' U2 F' U' F' U R2 U' R2
824.	9.49	R F U2 F U' F' R U' R' U
825.	9.88	F2 U R F' U F R' F' U' F2
826.	9.06	F' U' R2 U' R' F U R' U2 R'
827.	7.81	U' F U' R F U R' U R2 U'
828.	3.71	F2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R F' R	PBL skip
829.	7.89	R2 F' R' U R' F2 R' U' R' U2
830.	9.83	R F R2 U R U R F U F2
831.	9.76	R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 F U'
832.	6.54	U R U2 R F R U2 R U' F2
833.	9.04	F U F2 R' F2 R' F2 U' F U'
834.	8.33	U2 F2 U R' U' F' R2 U2 R2 U2
835.	6.90	U2 R' F2 U F U2 R2 U2 F U2
836.	6.88	U R F2 U2 F' U F R F' R
837.	7.94	U R F R2 F2 R F U2 R' F
838.	8.62	R' U2 R2 F U R F2 U2 F R2
839.	6.63	U F U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' F2
840.	8.68	R2 F' U F U R F U2 F2 R
841.	6.77	F' U2 F' R U' F' U' R F' R2
842.	8.72	R2 U' F U F R F' U R F'
843.	10.95	U F2 U2 F' U R F' U2 R U
844.	6.55	F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U' F' R' U
845.	5.99	R2 F' R F U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U'
846.	4.30	F R' U F2 U R' U' F U R'
847.	7.94	R2 U' R' U R' F' U' R' U2 R'
848.	8.00	F' U R' U F' R U2 R F2 U'
849.	7.64	U' R' U' R U' F' R' F R2 U2
850.	8.03	U2 F2 R' U2 R F U R2 F R2
851.	6.39	F' U F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' F U2
852.	6.53	R F R' F' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F
853.	7.63	F' R U F' R' F' R U' R F2
854.	4.98	U2 R' U F' R2 F R2 U' R' U
855.	6.79	F' U F2 R F R' F2 R2 F U2
856.	7.71	U2 R2 U R' F' R2 U F U' F'
857.	5.82	F' U F U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R'
858.	3.00	U F2 R2 U F R' F2 R' U' R2	PBl skip
859.	8.87	F2 U2 F' R' U' F' U' R' U2 R
860.	6.42	R U F2 U' F R U2 F2 U F
861.	6.97	R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R
862.	7.05	R F2 R F' R' U' F2 U2 F2 U2
863.	7.67	U R F' R' F U' F2 R2 U F
864.	4.97	R' F2 R U' R F' R' U2 R2 U'
865.	7.74	F R2 F R2 F' R U R2 F' U
866.	7.69	F R2 F' R U F2 R' F' R' U
867.	7.77	U2 F2 R2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2
868.	6.28	F2 R U' R U' R' U R' U2 F'
869.	6.98	F U' R F2 R F' U' R2 F2 U
870.	8.18	F' R' F R2 U F U2 F2 R' U'
871.	2.45	R' U' R2 F' R2 U F' R U F	PBL SKIP WOOOO!!!
872.	7.91	U' R F2 U' F' R' U2 R F2 U'
873.	9.58	F U' R2 U R2 F' U R2 F' U
874.	6.09	U F' U F' R2 U2 R U2 F R'
875.	8.30	F2 R U2 F R' U2 R' U R' U'
876.	7.59	R F R' U2 F2 U2 F R' U2 R
877.	8.36	F U2 F' U2 F' R' U R U' F2
878.	7.64	U R U2 F' U2 R' F2 U' F R'
879.	7.86	F U' F R2 U' R' U2 F' R' F2
880.	6.19	U2 R F' U2 R U F2 U F2 R2
881.	6.42	U' R' F U F' U' F' R2 U' F2
882.	7.16	F' U F' U R' U' F' U F' R
883.	7.76	U R2 F U R F' R2 U F2 R
884.	8.41	R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R
885.	10.12	R' U' R' F' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2
886.	7.86	F' U' R F' U R2 F' U2 R2 U'
887.	8.46	F' U' R U F R F2 U2 R2 U
888.	8.71	U' R' U' R U' F2 R F U' R
889.	7.34	F2 R U' F U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2
890.	5.97	R2 U' F' R2 F' U R2 U R F'
891.	8.06	U' R2 F U2 R U' R F2 U' F'
892.	7.49	R F U2 F' U2 F2 U F' U F'
893.	7.11	R U F' R' F' U2 R2 F2 U R'
894.	5.99	U F2 R F' R2 F U2 F' U R'
895.	9.12	F' U' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R
896.	9.07	R F' R' F2 R' F' R F' R' F'
897.	8.17	F2 R2 U R U F' U' R F2 R2
898.	6.45	U R2 U R' U' F' R2 U' F U
899.	6.96	U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R F2
900.	6.33	F' R F2 U2 R' F2 R U' R U
901.	10.64	R F' U R F' R U2 R F' R'
902.	9.66	R2 U2 R U2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 R'
903.	6.77	R2 F U' R' F U' F' R' F' R2
904.	8.32	U' R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F2 R
905.	5.52	R2 U' R F' R U2 F2 U R' F'
906.	4.22	U2 R U' R2 U R2 F U' R U'	PBL skip
907.	8.03	R F2 U F2 U R F2 U' R2 U
908.	7.90	U' R2 U R F R U' F2 U' R
909.	5.29	U R U R' U F' U' F2 R2 U'
910.	5.60	F2 U2 R U R F2 U2 R' F U'
911.	7.02	R2 U R2 F' U2 R' F' R' F U'
912.	8.59	F R2 U' F2 R F' U F2 R U2
913.	6.77	F' R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 U' F2 R
914.	8.42	F R F R F2 R2 U R2 U2 F'
915.	8.32	R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 F2
916.	6.24	U F' R2 U F2 U' F' U' R2 F
917.	7.50	R F' U2 F U R F2 U2 F U2
918.	8.59	F2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F'
919.	7.47	R U2 R U R' U F R F' R
920.	9.06	F' U' F' U F' U F' U R2 F'
921.	7.95	U2 R' F2 R' F' R' F2 U2 R2 U'
922.	7.64	R F2 U F' U2 R' F2 U' R U2
923.	8.13	U' R2 U F U F2 U' R F2 U2
924.	7.29	F' U' R2 U R F2 R F U' R'
925.	10.46	U F U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' F'
926.	6.42	U R F' U2 R F U F R F2
927.	9.06	F' R' U2 F U F2 U' F2 R' F
928.	5.84	U F' U R U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U
929.	8.50	F' U F' U' F2 R' F R' U2 R'
930.	6.26	U' F U F2 R2 U R2 U' R U2
931.	7.49	F2 R U2 F U F' U' R F2 U2
932.	10.29	U' R2 F U' F2 U F U' F R2
933.	7.78	F R' F2 R' U' R' F R F U2
934.	6.14	F U' R F2 U F R F' R2 F
935.	7.44	U2 F R F U2 R2 F R U' F2
936.	10.96	U' R U R2 F2 R' U' R U2 F2
937.	10.42	U2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' F U R2
938.	8.76	R' F2 U F' U' F' U2 R' F2 R2
939.	8.89	F2 R2 U F R' U' F2 U F2 U2
940.	7.50	R2 U' F' R U' F' U' F2 R2 U
941.	10.96	U' R U F2 U F U2 R2 U' R'
942.	5.48	F2 U' R2 U R2 F R2 U F R'
943.	8.26	U' R2 F2 U' R' F' U F2 U F'
944.	8.36	F R U2 R' F U2 R F R2 F2
945.	7.01	R' F R U R' F' R U2 R' U
946.	8.71	R2 F R2 F R' U F2 U2 F2 U
947.	3.67	U2 R' U' R' U2 R' F' R U2 F	PBL skip
948.	4.09	U' F R F U2 R2 F U' R' U'
949.	10.11	R2 U R U R U F2 U F' U
950.	7.02	F' R' F R U' F2 U' F' U' R
951.	8.32	U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' R F' R
952.	6.77	R' U' F' R U F2 R' F R' U
953.	8.89	F2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 F R' F'
954.	9.59	U F R2 F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U2
955.	7.69	R2 F U F' R F U F U' R'
956.	8.59	U R' F' U2 R' U2 F2 U R2 U2
957.	3.57	U2 R F2 R' U' R U R2 U F2	PBL skip
958.	10.92	F R' F' U2 F2 U' F R F2 R
959.	8.05	R' U F2 R' F2 U F U' R F'
960.	5.82	U' F' U2 R2 F R U' R U F2
961.	8.07	R2 F' R' F2 U' F' R' U F R2
962.	9.68	U2 F U' R2 U' F R U2 F2 U
963.	10.01	U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R U R'
964.	8.13	U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 F2 R' U' R2
965.	9.56	U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R F'
966.	8.72	U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R F R U'
967.	7.52	F' R' U' F R2 F' U F U F
968.	5.24	U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F' U F R'
969.	10.76	F' R F2 R U' F' U' R2 U2 R2
970.	8.21	F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U R2 U R'
971.	7.95	U R' F R2 U' F' R F' R2 F'
972.	10.50	U R2 F' R2 U' F' U' R2 F' R
973.	8.66	F' R U F' R' U2 F' R' F R2
974.	7.67	F U R2 F R' F R U2 F2 R2
975.	8.49	U' F2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' F' U
976.	7.82	F2 R U F U R' U2 R2 U R'
977.	9.12	F R2 F' U R' U2 R' F' R2 U
978.	5.62	R' U' F U F' U2 R F2 U2 R
979.	9.95	F2 R' F U' R' U' R F U2 R
980.	9.23	U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U F R'
981.	9.87	R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U R' U2
982.	8.75	F2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U' R F' R2
983.	7.16	R' F U R F' R' F2 U' F U2
984.	7.63	U2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 F' R' U R2
985.	9.33	F U2 F U R' F U F2 R2 F'
986.	9.07	R U R' U' F' R2 U' F2 R' U2
987.	7.08	U F' U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2
988.	7.64	R2 U' R' F2 U2 F' R U F U
989.	8.21	R2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R F2 R U2
990.	9.38	F U' F' U2 F' U' R U R F
991.	8.66	F' R U F' R' F U2 R2 F' R
992.	8.48	U' R2 U' R F R F2 R2 F' R
993.	7.05	F U R' U2 F2 U F' U' F2 R'
994.	8.12	R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2
995.	8.68	U' R' U2 R2 F2 R U F' U2 F'
996.	6.95	R F' R U' F2 U' R' F2 R' U2
997.	8.99	F2 U F2 R U R2 F R F U'
998.	7.45	R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R F
999.	6.60	F2 U F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F U'
1000.	9.20	R F U' F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 2x2x2 average of 1000 complete!!!!!!!!11111
> 
> Statistics for 11-21-2009 23:48:46
> 
> ...



Wow, did I count 38 PBL skips?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2 average of 1000 complete!!!!!!!!11111
> ...



37 actually


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 22, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, did I count 38 PBL skips?
> ...



Are you sure? I did Ctrl-F, highlighted the area, and got 38.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2009)

New 2x2 PB's:

AO5: 9.14
(7,86), (10.55), 8.52, 9.21, 9.70

If it wasn't for a timer malfunction, it would've been sub-9... maybe next time.

EDIT: New 2x2 PB single: 3.94. LBL skip.


----------



## ianini (Nov 22, 2009)

finally sub 15 single!
14.64!
PLL skip!


----------



## Kxg (Nov 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



37. You probably counted one from his previous post too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 22, 2009)

Kxg said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Ohh...


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2009)

JFly simulator
PB nonlucky single
PB avg5
PB avg12


best avg5: 13.55 (σ = 0.56)
(11.69), (15.19), 12.80, 14.14, 13.70

best avg12: 14.77 (σ = 1.13)
(11.69), 15.19, 12.80, 14.14, 13.70, (16.89), 16.11, 15.55, 14.83, 16.80, 14.50, 14.06,


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 22, 2009)

skewbbbbbbb

best avg12: 41.77 (σ = 11.08)

44.11, (18.76), 1:01.87, 30.32, 53.65, 47.55, 23.71, 45.57, 29.48, 37.60, (2:21.71), 43.88
LOL at SD. I only use 3 lousy algs I found. I use cage :3 and centre cycling sucks when I know 2 different 2x2-cycle algs....


----------



## ianini (Nov 22, 2009)

Session average: 21.45
1. 19.66 D F U R2 U B' U' R2 U' B2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L F' R F' B2 R2 F' L' R D2 
2. 22.97 R B L B L2 R' D R' B2 F U2 R2 D' F U2 L' F R D2 R2 U2 R' F U' R 
3. (19.19) F' B R' U R B2 F' U' D' L' U R2 F R B' F L B2 R D' B' R F' D' R2 
4. (27.21) B2 D R D R' U2 B F U L2 D2 F B' U2 F2 R2 B' R F U R2 L' B U' D2 
5. 21.71 L B' D L' F2 R' F' B2 R' D U2 L2 F R2 L U2 B' R' L2 U2 L F2 B' U' D2 

good ol' type a


----------



## mande (Nov 22, 2009)

3x3 computer cube jfly+qqtimer
Sub-30 avg of 5: 28.78, (38.43), 27.27, (26.62), 29.92 = 28.66
First sub 30. The previous average was 30.11, but it contained a PB single 21.56. I'm aiming for sub 20 average before 2010 starts.


----------



## Zava (Nov 22, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> R B' L2 U' D' F' R2 L U' D' L2 U R' D' R2 D F B D' U' L B R' L' F
> 
> 9.01 >.< so close. Still PB though!
> 
> ...



wtf, 7.31 full step


Spoiler



apparently I solved the same way as you, but with f2l on D, but somehow my LL was an y2 compared to yours, so I used the R2 U'..blabla U perm at the end, which is faster for me, also this way no auf needed.


----------



## Meisen (Nov 22, 2009)

INSANE new pb!!!!

3x3x3 single lucky (pll skip): 11.648.

If you look at my other stats you'll understand why i'm so exited! This was an improvment of almost 3 seconds. Thats just insane 

Scramble with white top, green front. I always do white cross btw: L U B' U' D' F' L' B F' D' B' D2 R' U' F L' R2 U' R' D' L2 R D L2 D2

I would be mighty interested in hearing what time some of the faster cubers can get with this scramble 


Edit: It seems it was an LL skip, not an PLL skip, read my next post for more info


----------



## Chuck (Nov 22, 2009)

3x3x3 average of 12

24.88, 24.38, 25.23, 26.38, 22.93, 24.85, (26.51), (21.14), 23.34, 26.15, 26.30, 26.43

Number of solves: 12/12
Best time: 21.14
Worst time: 26.51
Session average: 25.09
Standard deviation: 1.62 (6.5%)

Yay sub 30.

This is not BLD


----------



## aronpm (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I'm tired now... sub-30 avg100 for 3x3x3.



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 20.63
worst time: 45.30

current avg5: 29.75 (σ = 3.33)
best avg5: 24.04 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 29.18 (σ = 3.71)
best avg12: 26.19 (σ = 2.46)

current avg100: 29.18 (σ = 3.84)
best avg100: 29.18 (σ = 3.84)



I had about 39 sup-30 solves and about 3 of those sup-40 solves. Very disappointing


----------



## Meisen (Nov 22, 2009)

*LL skip!!!*



Meisen said:


> INSANE new pb!!!!
> 
> 3x3x3 single lucky (pll skip): 11.648.
> 
> ...




No wonder the time was so good (compared to my usual times)!!! I reconstructed my solve, and it was an LL skip, not an PLL skip as i first thought 

cross: X2 Y' B' F R D2 R' D'

1 pair: R' U R

2 pair: L' U L

3 pair: y' U' L' U L Y' U2 L U L'

4 pair: R U R' U R U R

Auf: U'

I thought i'd never experience that


----------



## Novriil (Nov 22, 2009)

Snake avg of 50...

Statistics for 11-22-2009 14:35:04

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4.04
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 3.43
Worst Time: 5.01
Individual Times:


Spoiler



Scrambles are in the back because CCT has no snake event and I had to do a new account for snake.. 
1.	4.19	B2 U B' R' D2 U' L' U B L R' B R2 F' L' U' L' R D2 U' B2 U2 L' R' B
2.	3.80	B2 D U2 B D F R D B2 R2 B2 U' B' R U2 L R D2 U B' F L U R2 U'
3.	3.97	R B L' U2 B' F D L' B F2 L2 R' D' U2 B L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D U L D
4.	4.63	F' L' F' L2 R U' F' D' U2 B2 F' D2 U F D' U' L' U L R' U B' F L' B
5.	3.77	R' D' B L2 F2 L' B U R D B R B' F2 D' R2 B F D2 B F' U2 F' D2 U'
6.	4.47	U2 F' U B F' R U' R F L B' F' R' B R2 F' U B F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' U
7.	5.01	B' F2 R' D2 U2 B' R' B2 R2 B2 F D B2 L B' L2 F' R' B' F' U2 L U' L2 D
8.	3.82	D F U B2 D' U2 L2 D2 U' L' B2 R' B2 D' B' D B F' R D' U B L' B2 F
9.	3.93	L' B' R2 D' U2 L B' U L' R2 D' U' F L' R2 U R B' L' R' B' R D2 R' D2
10.	4.31	L2 B' D2 U2 B F D F' D U2 B F' L' R B' F U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U' F L2 U'
11.	4.13	L' B' L' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F' D' U2 L' R2 D' U F' L R' B' F' U B' U'
12.	3.93	U' F D' U B' F2 D L D2 L' F L2 R2 U L R' D' U F D' L' B U' B R'
13.	4.76	B' D2 R' B' U F' L' R2 B F' R D U L' R D2 U' L2 D F' U' L U F L
14.	3.89	B' F L R2 D' U L' R B' F' D2 U B' R' B' F D' U L R' D' U2 B' F' D2
15.	3.51	D L' B' D U L2 B L' U B D2 R' U F R B2 D U2 B F2 U R' B2 L2 R'
16.	4.17	B U' B' F R B F L' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L D L2 B D F' D' U2 B2
17.	4.99	R2 B' U B R' D U L R' B2 L2 D U2 B F2 D2 U' B' F L U' L2 F2 D2 U
18.	3.71	B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R' B L2 B' L' B2 D F2 R B2 F D B' U' B L2 F2 U2 B' R'
19.	4.04	B F2 D2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' R' B F R B' F L2 B F' U' L' R D2 R D' B' L'
20.	4.09	F L2 B R D L' U' B2 U2 R B' F2 R' B F R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 R F' L'
21.	3.75	F D2 L B2 R U' B2 F L R D' U F R D' L' B' F' R D' F' L U2 F' U
22.	3.43	B' F2 L' B2 U' F2 L B2 U' B F D U L2 D' B L' F' D' U' B2 D U' L' B'
23.	4.22	L' R' B' L' R U2 F' D U L R2 U R2 B2 U' F L' D U' B F2 L2 B F2 R'
24.	3.89	D U2 L D' R B' L2 R F L D' U R' D2 U' R' D' U L2 B2 U2 F2 U L D2
25.	4.33	D' L B2 U2 R B2 D' U2 L' F' L D' U B2 F' D2 R F D2 B U2 L R' B' F
26.	3.99	L' R U R U2 L D' F2 R' B2 F' L' R2 D2 U2 R D2 U2 L D U' R' F L F'
27.	4.09	D2 F D L2 R2 D' R D U2 R' D U B' F' L' B' L R U' B D2 F R D U
28.	3.97	D F' D2 R2 D' L2 B' F D2 B2 F D U2 L R' F2 L' D L' R D U2 F D' B
29.	3.86	U L' R F D2 B L2 R' D U2 B F' R2 D' R' D' F D2 L R2 B' D L2 R' F
30.	3.66	L2 B2 D U R D' U L R F2 L' B2 U' L' U L R2 B' R2 B' F' D U2 L R2
31.	3.78	R' D2 U2 L' D' F2 L R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 R D B F' L' R' U' R U2 B2
32.	4.52	L' R F D' B F2 D' F' D U2 B2 F2 L D' U' L D' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D
33.	3.48	D' U R2 D2 U' L' B2 F D2 U2 B2 F U B F2 D L2 B2 U B2 F' L2 R' B2 F
34.	4.03	F' D' U R2 B2 L R2 D' U' B' F' U2 F' U2 R' B2 F U' L' B2 F D' U' L2 R
35.	3.57	L2 B2 L2 D U R' B F R B F L F R D2 U B2 D L2 B' F D2 U' L' R'
36.	4.57	L F' R2 U B F2 R2 D U2 R F2 L' U' B2 F' L R2 B2 L' B' D2 U B L' R'
37.	3.89	B2 R F U2 L2 B F' R D2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 L B' F' R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R' F'
38.	4.21	U' L' R2 U2 L R2 U R' D2 U' L' R D U2 L' F L2 F2 R2 D B D' L' R' B'
39.	3.72	B2 F' U' R' U' B2 F' D' U B2 D2 B' F' L U' L2 R' B F D U2 R' U2 B2 D
40.	4.85	U' F D U F2 U L2 B' F' D' B2 F D U2 B F' D U B D U L B2 D B2
41.	3.96	U' F' L2 B2 F' R2 B' F2 U' B F' D' B L D' U2 B' R2 F D' L' U' L' F2 L
42.	3.71	L R' F2 R2 D2 U L2 U F D' U2 L F L2 D L2 D2 L' R' U L2 U R2 D' U2
43.	4.45	R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F D L R2 D2 B F' R F L U' F L' R2 F R B U' L2 R
44.	4.01	U2 B' D B2 U' B' D B F2 L R2 B' U' B' F D2 L2 U B' F2 D2 B' L R D'
45.	3.97	R2 B F L B' U' B D2 R' D U' B D L' R2 D2 F R F2 L R D2 U' B' D2
46.	3.76	R' D2 U' L2 B2 L R B L2 B' F L D' R2 U' B D2 F2 D B2 D' F' D2 L2 R'
47.	3.96	L' D' L2 D U' B2 U2 R' D' F2 D2 U' F2 L' R' B' F2 L' R D U B2 U F' L'
48.	3.52	U' F' D U2 L' F D2 L' B2 D U' F2 R D U2 F' L' D F' L2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2
49.	4.16	B2 R2 U' L D2 U B U2 B F L2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' L' R' D F2 L' R' D2 U B2
50.	3.75	R' B2 U F2 D' R F L D' R2 F L' R2 B2 F2 R2 B L' R' B2 F D B' L2 U'



Very nice times.. many PB's..

it should be offical event


----------



## LNZ (Nov 22, 2009)

I now own a tower 2x2x3 cube. From about 30 solves, I have a PB of 19 seconds.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 22, 2009)

*8.88* B' R' U B' D2 B U' F' L F' L U L2 B' F' L' R' U2 F' B L2 U R2 U2 F 

Solution:
y U2 R U2 F' z2 (Cross)
R U R' U2 L' U L (1st pair)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (2nd pair)
y2 R' U2 R L' U L ( 3rd pair)
U R' U' R U2 R' U R (4th pair)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (OLL)
U' (PLL AUF)

I can't believe it! 8.88 with PLL skip! My first sub-9 ever and 5th sub-10!
Only 12 days after my first sub-10! This solve was just so fluent and everything went nice but my AUF  I did U U'2 instead of U'...
Nice number too  I did this with my mini Type C cube!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> *8.88* B' R' U B' D2 B U' F' L F' L U L2 B' F' L' R' U2 F' B L2 U R2 U2 F
> 
> Solution:
> y U2 R U2 F' z2 (Cross)
> ...



How come you get so many PLL skips? =P It can go over a week in between my skips.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 22, 2009)

Morten said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > *8.88* B' R' U B' D2 B U' F' L F' L U L2 B' F' L' R' U2 F' B L2 U R2 U2 F
> ...



I practise 3x3 very much these days 
And don't think PLL skip = Sub-10 for me... sometimes I also get worse times with it


----------



## Shortey (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Well, congrats anyway. =)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 22, 2009)

3x3 Average of 100: *12.86*

That time equals the Swedish NR avg.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.27
worst time: 16.23

Best average of 12: 11.96


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> *8.88* B' R' U B' D2 B U' F' L F' L U L2 B' F' L' R' U2 F' B L2 U R2 U2 F
> 
> Solution:
> y U2 R U2 F' z2 (Cross)
> ...



You just won't slow down will you? I swear, you're going places.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 22, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> 3x3 Average of 100: *12.86*
> 
> That time equals the Swedish NR avg.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's really nice Simon 

Good luck getting the NR soon. 

You're so fast with so many puzzles now. I wish I would improve as fast as you, but I guess that the amount of practise is an issue then


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't worry, Lars, he fails at BLD, that's much more important 

I got a 21-solve streak of sub-1:40 solves on meffert's megaminx! 

1:46.00, 1:28.69, 1:35.63, 1:32.05, 1:32.22, 1:22.00, 1:37.02, 1:38.53, 1:23.22, 1:28.46, 1:16.66, 1:27.65, 1:27.86, 1:33.11, 1:29.75, 1:27.81, 1:39.77, 1:28.94, 1:26.27, 1:31.94, 1:38.06, 1:28.40, 1:46.46


----------



## Tortin (Nov 22, 2009)

1:22.81(+) megaminx solve.  So close without the +2


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 22, 2009)

NEW 4x4 PB AVERAGE!!! 
1:45.60, *1:41.48*, 1:50.19, *1:59.39*, 1:43.92 = 1:48.12
YES!!!!! Sub 2! Last solve was PLL SKIP!!!


----------



## mande (Nov 22, 2009)

15.12 3x3 solve on hi-games.


----------



## Tortin (Nov 22, 2009)

Average of 12: 12.68
1. (10.61) U L' B2 U R2 D' F' R F2 L B2 R U R F2 R L D' F L2 D2 F2 L D2 R
2. 13.95 F2 B D2 B2 R F2 B' L' R' F R' D' L' D L' R F' U F' U' D2 B2 R2 B D
3. 12.07 R' F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L D R' F' U' B2 L' B U' B D F' R' U2 L D R D2
4. 12.17 D F2 B' R2 L2 B R2 B2 U L2 U R2 U' F' R2 D2 L2 D F' L D' U2 L F2 U2
5. 10.97 U2 D' L F B D2 F2 U' D' B F2 L' D R F' L F D2 L2 R' B D F2 B L'
6. 11.18 U R2 D2 B L' D2 B' U D L F R' F2 U2 L' D L2 U R' U2 F U R F B
7. 13.61 D' R' F2 U D R U' R L U2 L F L R B2 D' B' D2 R2 D B' R2 F2 R' U
8. 14.64 D2 B2 U' F D L U B' F2 L' U' R2 D2 B D' B L' R F2 L2 R' U' F' R U
9. 14.01 B2 R2 U2 F B U' L U' F B R F2 U' L2 B' R D' R L2 F2 R B2 R' U R'
10. (15.37) R B' D' R2 D2 R B' L' R F' D L' U' F' L' D' L D2 U L' B U' R2 U2 L
11. 13.43 R U2 B U B' U' F U2 L' D' B D U2 F' D' L R' F' D2 R F2 B' U F B2
12. 10.75 U R' D B' D' B2 L2 D R L2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 U2 D F D2 F2 D2 B' L 

Finally! All were non-lucky except the last solve. Lmao at the 2 counting 14s and 3 counting 13s. Also:
best avg5: 11.74 (σ = 0.54) with the first 5 solves.


----------



## blah (Nov 22, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> R B' L2 U' D' F' R2 L U' D' L2 U R' D' R2 D F B D' U' L B R' L' F
> 
> 9.01 >.< so close. Still PB though!
> 
> ...


Didn't anyone get...

y U2 R U R' U' R
L' U2 L
R U' R' y R' U' R
y' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 [J]

37 = FMC.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 22, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Average of 12: 12.68


 I'm scared...


----------



## Muesli (Nov 22, 2009)

Yesz!

Sub 1 square one single!!!1

56.94!


----------



## Tortin (Nov 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 12.68
> ...



?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 23, 2009)

4x4x4 49.77. first sub50  


Spoiler



[7:16:33 PM] Jules Manalang says: sarah, race to sub-50 

[7:21:34 PM] Sarah Strong says: ...
[7:21:35 PM] Sarah Strong says: I win
[7:21:39 PM] Sarah Strong says: 49.77

[7:21:59 PM] Jules Manalang says: lolololololol
[7:22:05 PM] Jules Manalang says: 49.91
[7:22:06 PM] Jules Manalang says: you win


----------



## Steyler (Nov 23, 2009)

wowowow as if we didnt already have like 41392847192878347892error accomplishment threads already. but w/e
2x2 - Sub 7 average, 4s single
3x3 - sub20 average, sub 15 single (which will never happen)
4x4 - Sub 1.20 average, sub1 single
pyraminx - BUY ONE
magic - sub2 average, sub1 single
mmagic - BUY ONE
megaminx - BUY ONE

and also buy a decent timer


----------



## qqwref (Nov 23, 2009)

Steyler said:


> wowowow as if we didnt already have like 41392847192878347892error accomplishment threads already. but w/e


I don't even know what to say to this.



Steyler said:


> 2x2 - Sub 7 average, 4s single
> 3x3 - sub20 average, sub 15 single (which will never happen)
> 4x4 - Sub 1.20 average, sub1 single
> pyraminx - BUY ONE
> ...



This thread is for things you've already accomplished, not your goals in life. Try reading the first post sometime.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Steyler said:


> wowowow as if we didnt already have like 41392847192878347892error accomplishment threads already. but w/e
> 2x2 - Sub 7 average, 4s single
> 3x3 - sub20 average, sub 15 single (which will never happen)
> 4x4 - Sub 1.20 average, sub1 single
> ...



Uh, what? This was the FIRST accomplishment thread in this forum, so you have no right to get mad about it. All the rest are posers (except for the BLD accomplishment thread).

Also, if you didn't know, your accomplishments are things that you've _already_ done. They're not your goals. Maybe you thought that goals and accomplishments were the same thing, and that the goal/accomplishment threads were the same thing too, so you think that there are more 'accomplishment threads' than there really are?

And, so that my post isn't a complete waste of forum space, my accomplishment today:

I just pwned Steyler.


----------



## ianini (Nov 23, 2009)

Session average: 22.63
1. 22.83 D' U L D2 L2 D' U2 F2 L' U2 R2 U L F' U2 R F2 L2 R' F' D F2 B' L R 
2. (25.63) F2 L' D2 U B' U2 F' U' L' U F2 R2 U R2 F' L' B' D2 F U B2 L' F' U' R 
3. 23.00 L2 D U F' D2 R B' U B2 L B' U2 F R F2 B' R F B2 R L2 B2 D' L2 R' 
4. (21.09) F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D B U' D' F D' B F' D2 B' L' R' D' U2 R' L' B U' 
5. 22.06 R B2 F' L' R' U2 F2 D B R D2 B F2 D' R U D' B' U D' B2 R2 U L2 U' 

Last solve was a pll skip.
2 fail j perms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsvWj4PEzfk


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 23, 2009)

Sub 30 avg. of 5(PB avg. of 5) new single PB 21.58
1.28.84
2.(21.58)
3.(31.31)
4.29.41
5.28.34
avg.:28.86
 i am grinning


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> Sub 30 avg. of 5(PB avg. of 5) new single PB 21.58
> 1.28.84
> 2.(21.58)
> 3.(31.31)
> ...



sub-30. That felt so gooooood. It's like VICTORY lol.
Nice job dude.


----------



## ianini (Nov 23, 2009)

Session average: 22.25
1. 21.78 L B L' B2 D2 U' L' B U2 F L D R L2 B2 L' R U L D' U' R' B L' U2 
2. 23.00 R2 F' R F2 U' R D U R U L2 R B' L' R B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' B R' U2 
3. 21.97 F' D' F' D' L R2 D B' L R D2 B R' U L2 U L F' D L2 U' R D' F2 U' 
4. (21.05) D F2 R' D' B U L' U2 D L R2 F L2 U' F2 B D' F2 D R2 F2 B' L2 U D2 
5. (23.16) U' B L2 D' U2 F2 R2 L' D2 F' R U' B' R' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' F' R' F2 U D2 

good worst time


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

Motivated by Haixu:

Average of 5: 8.58
1. (6.90) U B2 D L2 R B2 F2 D' R F L D2 U' F2 L' B2 D' R2 L2 F R U' D B2 D2 
2. 8.95 D' F2 D2 B' U' R2 L2 B' U2 F L B D F2 D2 B' R L F' U L U L' B2 F' 
3. 8.41 D' B2 L2 R2 U D B2 L2 D2 U L2 R' F D R2 U F D R2 F' R2 U' D2 B2 R2 
4. (10.31) B' L2 D' R D F R2 B2 R L2 D2 U2 F' R D2 B F2 R D2 R' L2 B R2 U' R 
5. 8.40 F B' D2 U F2 R2 U F2 R D F2 L' D2 B F D2 F' L U R' D F' R2 B F2 

6 was pll skip


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2009)

Motivated by Faz:

Uh, you're amazing? Next average of 5 needs no sup-10s.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2009)

AWESOME

15.44 average 10/12
15.18 average 3/5 on first 5 solves.

*1.	11.32	L2 B2 R B2 F' L' R U' L2 D U2 B R2 D F L' D U' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 D'
2.	14.08	B' D B F2 L D2 U2 B U2 F2 U' B F L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 B' D' F D*
3.	19.48	F2 D U B2 F U F2 L2 B F U B F R D2 R2 F2 L' R D' U L R' D2 B'
4.	15.81	D2 U L2 D2 B F2 R2 D' L' R' B' D' U L2 R B F' L2 F' R' B2 L' F L' R2
5.	15.64	B' F2 D' U R' F U2 R F2 U2 L' D2 L' R2 F R U R2 D2 U' L2 D R' F' R2
6.	14.82	D' U F L2 R2 F2 L2 R' F' D' U' B2 D' U' L2 D2 U B D U R2 D2 B2 F2 U'
7.	16.33	U2 L B F D B' D2 B2 D B' F L' B' F' R' B' U R2 F2 L R2 B2 D U' F2
8.	16.69	F U B F' U L R' D R F' D' R2 D L2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 F2 L F2 R2
*9.	12.12	B' L R B' F' D2 U2 F2 R F D B U' L' R F2 R D2 U F' D' L' R' B' U*
10.	15.89	B2 F' D' R' F' U F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B' F' L2 R D B' F D2 U F' R2 U2 F'
11.	17.15	B L' B U2 R2 B2 L' B2 L R B F R' D U F2 L F' R U F' R' B D' U'
12.	15.90	L' U' B2 D U' B' R2 U2 L R2 B F2 U2 F R' D2 U' B2 L2 R D' B L2 B' U'

You have to try the bolded scrambles (cross on top), YOU HAVE TO.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

1. 7.960 L B' L U' R B' U' B b' u' 
2. (DNF) U' R' U' B' L U' L' r' b u'
3. 6.776 R L' B' U' R' L' U' l' b' u' 
4. (2.073) U' B' U L' R L R' l r b' R L' B' U' R' L' U' l' b' u' 
5. 5.697 U L' B R U B' U R l' b' u' 

Damn at DNF. 2 it needed u' r'
6.881 Non-rolling.

2 really easy scrambles.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 23, 2009)

Some new 3x3 pb's.

Single: 20.67 (bah close to sub 20)
Average of 5: 25.10
Average of 12: 27.58


----------



## aronpm (Nov 23, 2009)

Two days worth of solving gives me this 3x3x3 avg400:

number of times: 400/400
best time: 19.11
worst time: 45.30

best avg5: 23.44 (σ = 0.45)
best avg12: 24.77 (σ = 1.92)
best avg100: 26.98 (σ = 3.28)

*session avg: 28.19 (σ = 4.00)*
session mean: 28.21

Single, avg5, avg12 and avg100 were all PBs. Still way too many sup-30 solves. I'll be doing more of these massive averages over the next 2 months because I have Christmas holidays


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 23, 2009)

amazing avg

3/5
avg *13.86*
11.58, (11.30), 15.47, (15.94), 14.53

10/12
avg *14.88*
11.58, (11.30), 15.47, 15.94, 14.53, 14.91, 15.15, 16.73, 13.90, 15.11, 15.50, (20.28)

and also first BLD solve ever 5:01.06


----------



## Jai (Nov 23, 2009)

First successful 2x2 BLD - 8.71+. It was a normal Ortega speedsolve. I tracked the LL pieces and I was 60% sure of the OLL (I ended up getting it right), but I didn't know what the permutation was. I knew the first layer permutation (opp switch), so I just ended up guessing, and I did R2 F2 R2. To my surprise, I was right, and I was only off by an AUF, hence the +2 (6.71 + 2 = 8.71).


----------



## Forte (Nov 23, 2009)

Jai said:


> First successful 2x2 BLD - 8.71+. It was a normal Ortega speedsolve. I tracked the LL pieces and I was 60% sure of the OLL (I ended up getting it right), but I didn't know what the permutation was. I knew the first layer permutation (opp switch), so I just ended up guessing, and I did R2 F2 R2. To my surprise, I was right, and I was only off by an AUF, hence the +2 (6.71 + 2 = 8.71).



Faster than Ville XD at 2BLD than he is at 5BLD


----------



## Kxg (Nov 23, 2009)

Average: 19.21
Individual Times:
1.	18.27	
2.	18.68	
3.	(17.27)
4.	(24.34)	
5.	20.68	

First sub-20 average. Yay!

Also PB A12 21.30 and PB single 15.39. Yay!


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Average of 12: 10.699 (σ = 0.99)
1. 9.912 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 B F2 D' U2 R F2 L2 U' D2 B D2 R' U' F' B2 L2 F' U2 D' 
2. (9.048) D2 U' F B' L' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 D R U2 L2 U2 R2 D F' L R2 D' R D F L2 
3. 9.137 L B F' D' U' L R' U2 R' B2 R' U' D' R' U L F2 B' U2 R U R L' U2 F' 
4. (15.182) L R2 B U L R U' F' R' D' F2 B2 R B D B2 U B R' D' F U2 L F U 
5. 11.538 D2 L2 B' U B' R D' U2 F L' D2 F' D' L R2 U2 F L' U L' B' U2 L B R' 
6. 9.912 F B D' R F' D U' L2 B' R D2 F R B2 F L D' F R D' F' B' R L D 
7. 11.426 D U' R2 F2 D2 L F B2 D B' D2 U' L' D' F L2 D' F2 R' U' R2 F2 B2 R' U2 
8. 10.819 D' R' F2 D R' D2 B U2 R' L B' R L2 D U' R2 U' R L' B2 L' D' L U' L2 
9. 9.758 B2 F D' U' F2 B' D L' B R' F2 R D' F R2 B2 U R D R B2 L' F' L F2 
10. 12.668 B' U F' B2 U' L' F R F' B2 L' F2 L2 R B2 U' R F L' D2 L2 D' R' D2 R2 
11. 10.919 B R' B2 R' B2 F U' R2 U2 R2 D2 B R U2 R B2 F' R2 F2 D2 U B2 F' L U2 
12. 10.899 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F U2 B L' B D U' B2 D' L' F' B R2 L B2 F

Yeeeeeeeeeee, PB by a lot!

Includes a PB average of 5:

Average of 5: 10.196 (σ = 1.00)
1. 9.912 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 B F2 D' U2 R F2 L2 U' D2 B D2 R' U' F' B2 L2 F' U2 D' 
2. (9.048) D2 U' F B' L' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 D R U2 L2 U2 R2 D F' L R2 D' R D F L2 
3. 9.137 L B F' D' U' L R' U2 R' B2 R' U' D' R' U L F2 B' U2 R U R L' U2 F' 
4. (15.182) L R2 B U L R U' F' R' D' F2 B2 R B D B2 U B R' D' F U2 L F U 
5. 11.538 D2 L2 B' U B' R D' U2 F L' D2 F' D' L R2 U2 F L' U L' B' U2 L B R'


----------



## blah (Nov 23, 2009)

Caught on tape: Executing two U perms in a row: 1.94, 1.91, 1.91, 1.90, 1.90.

By the way, they're not consecutive times - I'm not THAT consistent


----------



## ianini (Nov 23, 2009)

Session average: 21.26
1. 19.52 B' U' F U2 F' B D' L F' B D' B U2 R' F2 L D' U' L' R2 F R2 U L2 R2 
2. (17.24) U2 B L2 D2 F R' B U L' U' B R L D L R' U2 B R U B2 F2 U2 D2 R2 
3. 21.53 B2 R2 D' B' U2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D U2 R F L2 B2 U2 F D B' R2 D2 F' L' R 
4. 22.73 D' R U' F D U' F' D F2 L U' R' B U2 B2 R D2 L2 B D' R F U2 R2 L2 
5. (34.58) B U' F B R2 U B F2 D U2 L2 D2 R B' R L2 B U' R2 U' R' D2 F' B D2


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

My new PB average of 12. Thank you look-ahead. Also, I'm switching to Blah's timer.


Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube: 

Number of solves: 12/12 

Session mean: 23.68 (±0.00) 
Session average: 23.39 (±0.00) 
Standard deviation: 2.32 (9.8%) 

Best time: 20.86 
Worst time: 29.38 

Best average of 12: 23.39 = 26.44, 22.25, 21.54, 22.92, 23.88, 21.25, 22.85, (29.38), 25.37, (20.86), 23.68, 23.70


----------



## ianini (Nov 24, 2009)

Session average: 19.03
1. 20.00 L' U2 D B U L2 R2 F L' F2 L2 B2 L2 D U L2 F B R' F2 B L2 D2 R' B 
2. 18.47 F' U' D2 B L' R' U' R2 D2 U' L2 D L F' D' U L' F2 L2 F' B' D' R2 D2 R 
3. (23.80) D2 R' B' L2 B' D B L R' B2 R' U' D L B' L' R F' L2 R' F2 B2 R2 F' R 
4. 18.61 L2 U' B2 F U2 R2 L' F2 U F R2 B2 D R U' B2 F L2 D2 F' U R2 U R' L2 
5. (16.82) D2 L U2 B D2 U R2 F2 D' R' L F L B2 U' D2 L2 R2 U2 B' D' B' D2 F2 U'


second sub 20 average!


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 24, 2009)

New non-lucky single PB: 11.26.

R D' F U R U2 B R' B D' R F2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' B2

Also, 16.94 avg. of 200.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 24, 2009)

*Testing to see how 2-look OLL drags up your averages.* Don't you think I could have done... 16.30 or less???

For someone who has just a few OLLs left to learn, I sure do get those awkward cases a lot... Still a perfectly fine average, though.

Statistics for 11-24-2009 01:08:22

Average: 16.47
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 14.20
Worst Time: 19.18
Individual Times:
1.	16.60	F2 L' R2 B D2 L' R2 D' U2 F2 D U' B F D2 R2 B F L' B R' D F L2 U2	2-look OLL
2.	(19.18)	B' F2 L2 R2 B' L' R D' L2 R2 D' B D' B2 F' D2 B F' D B' D' U' L2 B2 U	2-lk OLL, N perm.
3.	16.04	L F' D' R2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 U B' D' U2 B L2 B' R' F U R B2 D' U2 L2
4.	15.56	R B' L B2 F2 L' R' D U2 B L' U' R' B2 F2 D L R' B' F D R U2 F' R
5.	(14.20)	B' D2 U' L B' U' L' D B2 F' D2 L R2 B2 F2 D U B' F2 R B' F R B R2
6.	15.70	U' F' D2 U' L2 B F L B' U' B' U2 R2 D B F' L R2 F D2 U' L2 R' D L2
7.	17.69	B2 R' U L R B R D' U' R U' B' F' U2 R B2 D' U2 B' F' L' B' F2 L2 U2	2-look OLL.
8.	15.78	B2 F2 L2 R U F R2 D' L R D U' L' U2 B2 F L R B2 F' R' D' F' D U
9.	17.63	B2 L U' R' U' F2 U' F2 L R' B2 F' L B F2 L R F' U' F L2 B2 D' U' R2	Just bad, lol 
10.	14.76	D' U2 F' D2 B' F' R' U' L R2 F' L2 U2 B D' L R' U' F2 L D' B U2 L' R'
11.	18.49	L2 R U L2 B R' U' L B' D L B' F D' U2 L2 D R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2	2-look OLL.
12.	16.49	B' F' L R' D' B' F D F D2 U F L2 B2 F2 D' L U2 F L R2 D U2 B D2

The comments are kept from CCT, and the scrambles are white on top, green on front (although if you're actually gonna try it just do cross on top).


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

Only the 4 G perms left before I can say I'm using full PLL. Yay!


----------



## mande (Nov 24, 2009)

Personal best average of 5 on 3x3.

Average of 5: 16.49
1. 15.76 U' R F' D F B U' L2 R2 U2 B D' U2 F' L F2 U R' B2 R' L' B U' D B' 
2. 16.85 U2 D R' U D F' L D2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 D2 F R B R' U B' R2 L' B' F' 
3. (15.54) F' B L2 U' F2 B' D' L' F2 B' L' U2 L B' D2 F' D F2 B L2 U' R2 F U B 
4. 16.87 U R' F R F R2 U R' D L2 D' L2 B D' R2 F' B2 R L F2 B' R' L D F2 
5. (19.63) B' L2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 L R B2 D2 F2 B' U' B' U' B' D2 L D2 R2 L' U F B


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

EDIT:

Only 3 G perms left!!!!!!! 

I'm gonna learn them all, and be fluid by the end of the week.

Lol, my avatar matches the post.


----------



## KConny (Nov 24, 2009)

That wasn't an edit.

EDIT: I only have three more toenails to clip!


----------



## Zava (Nov 24, 2009)

wut. average of 12 on a restickered (I didnt like the tiles) qj 5x5:
1:31.58, (1:38.07), 1:35.61, 1:33.22, 1:31.22, 1:34.25, 1:37.81, 1:37.20, (1:21.13), 1:29.40, 1:31.78, 1:32.22

current avg5: 1:31.13 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 1:31.13 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 1:33.43 (σ = 2.60)
best avg12: 1:33.43 (σ = 2.60)

so close to my average on V-cubes... also I beat both of my competition bests which were also set with V.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

New magic PB. 1.69s.

Also, Square-1 PB average of 5, 59.40.


----------



## Zava (Nov 24, 2009)

Zava said:


> wut. average of 12 on a restickered (I didnt like the tiles) qj 5x5:
> 1:31.58, (1:38.07), 1:35.61, 1:33.22, 1:31.22, 1:34.25, 1:37.81, 1:37.20, (1:21.13), 1:29.40, 1:31.78, 1:32.22
> 
> current avg5: 1:31.13 (σ = 1.24)
> ...



wtf...
I rickrolled the two 37's out (then having 22 times, so extending it to 25) it ended up as:
1:45.72, 1:49.11, 1:31.58, 1:38.07, 1:35.61, 1:33.22, 1:31.22, 1:34.25, 1:37.81, 1:37.20, *1:21.13, 1:29.40, 1:31.78, 1:32.22, 1:24.84, 1:28.72, 1:34.59, 1:32.81, 1:27.68, 1:35.80, 1:26.52, 1:29.88 *, 1:32.23, 1:33.64, 1:28.69

stats: 
number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:21.13
worst time: 1:49.11

current avg5: 1:30.27 (σ = 1.47)
best avg5: 1:28.67 (σ = 2.88)

current avg12: 1:30.70 (σ = 2.61)
best avg12: 1:29.84 (σ = 2.88)

session avg: 1:32.76 (σ = 4.43)
session mean: 1:32.95

funny how the best avg5 is exactly 1 hundredth better than Matyi's ex NR single which he did with a cube very similar to this


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

:O

What the hell?

17.48 full step PB 3x3x3 single.

I wasn't even concentrating. It just happened. I am stunned.


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

PB a5 AND PB SINGLE
Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 5/5

Session mean: 23.50 (+2.36)
Session average: 22.55 (+1.58)
Standard deviation: 5.73 (24.4%)

Best time: 16.92 (WOOO!!!!!)
Worst time: 32.95 (meh, minor f2l fail)

Current average of 5: 22.55 (±0.00)
Best average of 5: 22.55 = 18.34, (16.92), 25.71, 23.59, (32.95) 

Once I finish full PLL, my times will be way more consistent. Maybe even, dare I say? SUB 20??????


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 24, 2009)

10.58, 10.94, 11.27, 14.11, 13.06, 14.43, 13.86, 12.54, 10.16, 12.98, 12.53, 12.74, 11.82, 12.99, 13.96, 13.54, 14.37, 12.42, 13.40, 11.70, 12.85, 11.43, 11.52, 13.17, 12.60, 12.66, 9.29, 11.73, 12.20, 14.45, 12.03, 12.61, 15.91, 13.04, 11.62, 9.57, 13.09, 13.01, 11.62, 12.02, 13.20, 13.87, 12.67, 11.76, 12.32, 14.58, 14.78, 11.95, 12.92, 14.16, 12.74, 13.31, 14.49, 15.01, 12.55, 11.64, 13.71, 13.09, 13.73, 10.24, 12.62, (25.87), 13.62, 12.91, 13.12, 12.54, 12.45, 10.30, 15.47, 10.94, 12.72, 10.56, 12.34, (9.04), 15.04, 12.78, 12.42, 16.88, 11.25, 13.71, 10.78, 11.88, 11.12, 12.72, 13.31, 14.00, 11.96, 12.10, 16.47, 14.46, 20.59, 12.82, 14.20, 22.95, 11.41, 13.99, 22.07, 15.65, 11.79, 11.02

The average was 12.74 at 90 solves..then a pop which made it go to 12.85 and I thought well, still PB by far. Then it popped again and it went to 12.97, and I thought I could still make this sub-13! Then another effing pop???? And I had only 1 pop in the first 90 solves..

Nevertheless still a PB by about 0.3 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.04
worst time: 25.87
best avg5: 11.28 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: *12.15* (σ = 1.08)
current avg100: *13.06* (σ = 2.12)

Also PB avg of 12. And I did a 10.92 avg of 5 earlier which was my first sub-11 but it had an OLL and PLL skip


----------



## Truncator (Nov 25, 2009)

5:18.35 6x6 single 

Previous PB was ~6:50


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, I guess I'm sub-25 now..

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.69
worst time: 59.69
best avg5: *21.43* (σ = 0.92) - 20.18, (24.72), (17.69), 21.78, 22.34
best avg12: *22.65* (σ = 1.66) - 22.50, (25.13), 24.99, 21.53, 22.87, 24.98, 20.18, 24.72, (17.69), 21.78, 22.34, 20.62
best avg100: *24.17* (σ = 2.54)

25.99, 24.42, 26.10, 21.85, 24.56, 23.86, 24.33, 25.85, 28.21, 20.31, 25.50, 23.97, 22.17, 23.75, 23.21, 26.58, 22.41, 26.94, 26.64, 21.17, 23.16, 22.14, 29.75, 23.03, 21.53, 21.06, 24.18, 20.23, 24.95, 29.02, 21.97, 25.01, 27.92, 23.20, (59.69), 28.85, 25.91, 28.79, 28.96, 23.75, 24.65, 18.81, 28.31, 22.47, 27.70, 24.69, 22.47, 21.79, 20.23, 22.04, 23.02, 21.52, 24.39, 26.75, 28.22, 22.12, 24.97, 25.08, 24.29, 21.45, 22.50, 25.13, 24.99, 21.53, 22.87, 24.98, 20.18, 24.72, (17.69), 21.78, 22.34, 20.62, 28.59, 24.60, 26.87, 22.27, 25.36, 23.84, 23.78, 25.37, 22.56, 27.69, 27.89, 22.33, 24.08, 24.07, 26.47, 23.96, 27.06, 20.05, 24.60, 19.31, 27.83, 21.39, 25.57, 20.46, 24.49, 20.22, 24.20, 25.55

..only one sup-30 (PLL fail), and three sub-20's


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

Haha Cride, get this.

So I decided I was going to start practicing ZZ officially. I did a breakdown average of 5. I averaged my EO, line, Lblock, Rblock, OCLL, CPLL and EPLL. I got 0.52 + 0.31 + 4.76 + 3.64 + 2.29 + 2.18 + 0.98 for a total of 14.68. I though, "Wow, that was way better than I expected, I might as well do an average of 5 for real to work on my recognition!". I did, here are the results;

30.31
35.89
29.27
26.13
29.81

for a total of 29.80. My first ZZ timed solves, EVER, and I get a sub-30 average of 5. I don't even know 3LLL yet. I like this method.

EDIT: The 35 was a pop.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha Cride, get this.
> 
> So I decided I was going to start practicing ZZ officially. I did a breakdown average of 5. I averaged my EO, line, Lblock, Rblock, OCLL, CPLL and EPLL. I got 0.52 + 0.31 + 4.76 + 3.64 + 2.29 + 2.18 + 0.98 for a total of 14.68. I though, "Wow, that was way better than I expected, I might as well do an average of 5 for real to work on my recognition!". I did, here are the results;
> 
> ...



Jeez, I thought EO + Line was the longest step in the method. 0.83!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Jeez, I thought EO + Line was the longest step in the method. 0.83!!!



Yea, that's an average of 5 for the EOline done in two seperate parts though. In reality it takes me at least 10 seconds of preinspection and usually 2-4 seconds to solve the EOline. Forgot to mention that the 35 was a pop.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 25, 2009)

Did a lot of sq1 today:

number of times: 150/150
best time: 8.96
worst time: 22.68

best avg5: 11.61 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 12.74 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 14.27 (σ = 2.09)

session avg: 14.78 (σ = 2.37)
session mean: 14.79

15.16, 11.18, 19.08, 18.28, 13.69, 19.90, 17.93, 22.68, 14.59, 14.93, 11.59, 18.16, 11.05, 22.05, 16.55, 15.59, 16.30, 15.43, 12.96, 14.21, 15.50, 13.72, 15.06, 15.65, 15.46, 16.43, 19.43, 16.40, 20.46, 14.30, 11.41, 14.86, 18.72, 11.72, 15.78, 15.97, 16.80, 16.72, 14.09, 14.47, 15.59, 11.13, 17.61, 19.78, 15.65, 17.86, 13.80, 16.13, 13.38, 17.34, 15.11, 13.00, 15.55, 15.66, 18.34, 13.78, 14.19, 14.56, 17.36, 17.47, 14.75, 14.11, 13.11, 17.63, 15.18, 13.59, 15.44, 17.18, 16.88, 16.90, 17.91, 15.15, 15.33, 12.65, 8.96, 15.88, 9.61, 12.88, 17.75, 15.22, 13.58, 18.90, 11.69, 12.86, 11.72, 13.71, 17.46, 12.21, 16.36, 14.61, 15.55, 12.88, 17.84, 12.44, 16.55, 13.41, 17.43, 12.38, 17.31, 13.02, 14.72, 13.00, 14.02, 14.34, 12.55, 14.25, 16.27, 13.47, 14.02, 19.30, 14.38, 14.61, 13.66, 10.96, 9.47, 13.00, 12.83, 11.05, 15.88, 14.61, 10.81, 14.50, 13.21, 13.27, 13.11, 14.05, 15.46, 10.65, 12.30, 14.50, 14.72, 14.00, 15.72, 12.18, 12.68, 12.47, 14.43, 10.59, 15.58, 15.68, 11.36, 16.27, 13.46, 18.90, 11.78, 15.34, 12.19, 11.41, 14.19, 12.33



Spoiler



Session average: 14.78
1. 15.16 (0,2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (2,-3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (2,3) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (-4,5) / (4,0) / (6,2) 
2. 11.18 (1,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,-3) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (3,-4) / (4,3) / (2,-2) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (-2,-3) / (2,-3) / (0,6) 
3. 19.08 (6,6) / (3,3) / (0,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,0) / (-5,-4) / (4,4) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,5) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (6,6) /
4. 18.28 (6,3) / (3,3) / (1,2) / (2,4) / (4,-2) / (4,-2) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (-4,-1) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (2,-5) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) 
5. 13.69 (6,5) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-2) / (0,2) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,6) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (-2,0) 
6. 19.90 (-3,5) / (0,-5) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (4,5) / (-4,-4) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (2,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (4,-2) 
7. 17.93 (1,0) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,6) / (-3,-1) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (2,-2) /
8. (22.68) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (5,6) / (-5,6) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (6,3) / (2,1) / (3,6) / (6,-4) / (-4,-5) / (-4,6) /
9. 14.59 (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-2) / (-2,2) / (0,-2) / (2,-2) / (-3,6) / (-4,6) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-2) / (0,-2) / (-2,2) 
10. 14.93 (4,-3) / (-4,-4) / (4,-2) / (3,5) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (-2,2) / (3,-2) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-1) / (0,6) / (0,-2) 
11. 11.59 / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (4,3) / (0,5) / (2,3) / (4,2) / (-2,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (2,6) /
12. 18.16 (-5,6) / (6,5) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,6) / (2,6) / (1,0) / (6,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-2) / (-2,6) / (6,4) / (-4,-3) / (0,3) /
13. 11.05 (-3,2) / (-5,1) / (3,2) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (5,-3) / (1,4) / (5,0) / (-1,0) 
14. 22.05 (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (-1,-3) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,2) / (6,-3) / (4,3) / (-4,4) / (2,-2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,6) 
15. 16.55 (-2,-3) / (3,2) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,6) / (-3,-5) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (1,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (4,-3) 
16. 15.59 (4,-3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (-1,-1) / (-5,1) / (2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-5) / (-4,5) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-4,4) / (6,0) 
17. 16.30 (-2,0) / (5,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (3,-2) / (-2,2) / (-2,4) / (2,6) / (-4,1) / (6,-2) / (6,4) / (1,2) / (1,0) / (5,2) /
18. 15.43 (-3,2) / (-2,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (2,-3) / (-2,1) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (6,-1) 
19. 12.96 (0,3) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (4,2) / (4,-2) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,4) 
20. 14.21 (-5,5) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (6,3) / (4,6) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (3,-4) / (6,6) / (4,3) / (6,-2) /
21. 15.50 (-5,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,5) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,1) / (2,4) / (6,6) / (-4,2) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) 
22. 13.72 (-5,-1) / (0,-3) / (5,4) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (6,-5) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) / (6,5) / (0,-2) / (4,5) / (0,-2) /
23. 15.06 (-2,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,-4) / (3,-2) / (2,3) / (-4,6) / (3,0) 
24. 15.65 (3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (5,6) / (4,4) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) / (2,4) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (6,6) /
25. 15.46 (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (5,-2) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (5,-4) / (1,4) / (5,6) / (6,5) / (4,6) / (0,6) /
26. 16.43 (1,3) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (2,6) 
27. 19.43 (3,3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (6,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,3) / (6,-4) / (1,6) / (-4,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (4,-2) 
28. 16.40 (-5,0) / (3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (6,2) / (-5,6) / (2,6) / (-5,2) / (2,-4) / (-5,-4) / (1,-1) / (-2,6) / (0,-5) 
29. 20.46 (3,5) / (-2,-5) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (1,6) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (-3,-4) 
30. 14.30 (-2,-4) / (3,3) / (2,5) / (-4,1) / (6,-1) / (1,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (4,-4) / (-2,4) / (4,-4) 
31. 11.41 (-5,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (5,2) / (-5,1) / (-1,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,1) / (4,0) / (4,-4) /
32. 14.86 (3,3) / (3,3) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) / (4,-2) / (-2,6) / (2,3) / (1,1) / (-5,6) / (-1,-1) / (0,-1) / (1,0) 
33. 18.72 (-5,3) / (-1,-1) / (4,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-3,4) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (-4,5) / (6,-5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,-4) / (6,3) / (6,-1) /
34. 11.72 (1,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-1) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (0,-3) / (5,6) / (2,4) /
35. 15.78 (1,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (0,1) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (4,0) 
36. 15.97 (0,5) / (6,6) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,-4) / (-5,1) / (-1,3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (1,4) 
37. 16.80 (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,-1) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (3,2) / (-4,2) / (0,-2) 
38. 16.72 (-2,6) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-3,-5) / (-1,-1) / (1,-3) / (1,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,0) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (-1,6) / (3,0) /
39. 14.09 (4,5) / (6,6) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (6,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-5,2) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0) 
40. 14.47 (3,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,6) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,3) 
41. 15.59 / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (3,1) / (6,1) / (0,-2) / (5,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (0,-4) / (-4,1) / (4,-4) / (4,0) 
42. 11.13 (3,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (2,-4) / (-2,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,-1) / (3,6) / (4,4) / (-1,5) / (-2,3) /
43. 17.61 (6,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (3,-2) / (-2,-2) / (5,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (2,-2) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (0,4) 
44. 19.78 (-5,3) / (6,-3) / (5,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (6,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (0,-5) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (5,2) / (6,-5) /
45. 15.65 (-5,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (-2,-1) / (0,6) / (-4,4) / (4,6) / (4,4) / (4,6) / (2,0) 
46. 17.86 (3,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,-1) / (3,3) / (-2,5) / (6,-4) / (0,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-3) / (6,-1) / (2,6) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) /
47. 13.80 (-5,2) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (5,-5) / (2,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (4,-3) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (3,6) / (-5,-4) / (4,6) / (1,0) 
48. 16.13 (4,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,2) / (1,-5) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (6,0) 
49. 13.38 (3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (5,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-2,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,-2) / (6,1) / (2,-3) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) /
50. 17.34 (-3,5) / (6,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (-1,-2) 
51. 15.11 (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-5) / (3,-3) / (-4,2) / (-5,3) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (4,1) / (-3,6) / (5,-4) / (1,1) / (-4,6) / (3,-3) /
52. 13.00 (1,-1) / (3,3) / (4,-1) / (2,4) / (2,-2) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-2,-4) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (6,0) /
53. 15.55 (0,-4) / (3,-2) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (6,6) / (-2,-5) / (3,5) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (-4,6) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (-5,2) / (2,6) 
54. 15.66 (1,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (2,-2) / (4,6) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (1,0) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) 
55. 18.34 (-2,-3) / (5,0) / (3,6) / (0,-2) / (5,-3) / (6,-4) / (5,6) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (6,4) / (0,1) / (4,-1) 
56. 13.78 (1,6) / (0,2) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (5,-2) /
57. 14.19 (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (3,0) / (-4,1) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (-1,6) / (3,-5) / (5,-4) / (-3,4) / (3,-4) /
58. 14.56 (0,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,-2) / (6,-3) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (4,2) / (-2,3) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (0,2) 
59. 17.36 (1,5) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (5,-3) / (-5,-2) / (6,5) / (6,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (5,1) / (0,6) / (3,0) 
60. 17.47 (-3,2) / (-5,6) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,2) / (6,-3) / (5,0) /
61. 14.75 (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (4,6) / (2,4) / (-4,-5) / (5,0) / (-4,1) / (0,-2) / (-2,2) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (6,2) /
62. 14.11 (-3,-1) / (1,3) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (0,1) / (6,6) / (2,4) / (-3,4) / (6,6) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) 
63. 13.11 (3,2) / (0,1) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (3,6) / (1,3) / (-4,2) / (-5,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (6,-2) /
64. 17.63 (3,-1) / (4,3) / (3,6) / (-2,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (0,1) / (6,6) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-2,-2) / (0,6) / (0,2) / (2,-3) / (0,-4) 
65. 15.18 (4,-3) / (6,5) / (6,6) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (5,3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,-5) / (3,4) / (6,2) /
66. 13.59 (-2,6) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (3,6) / (5,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-2,6) / (-1,6) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (4,4) / (6,6) / (2,5) / (-2,6) /
67. 15.44 (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (0,-1) / (2,3) / (-3,6) / (-1,0) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (-1,-2) / (-2,-1) 
68. 17.18 (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (-3,-1) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (3,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,2) / (-4,-4) /
69. 16.88 (1,-1) / (3,6) / (3,-1) / (-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (6,5) / (3,2) / (0,-1) / (0,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,5) / (2,-5) / (5,0) 
70. 16.90 (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (1,6) 
71. 17.91 (-2,-1) / (3,3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (6,4) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (1,-4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (5,4) / (6,2) / (-4,0) 
72. 15.15 (4,5) / (3,6) / (4,-3) / (3,5) / (3,-1) / (4,-5) / (6,-2) / (1,0) / (4,6) / (-5,6) / (1,6) / (0,-1) / (5,-2) / (-2,6) /
73. 15.33 (3,5) / (-2,4) / (-4,3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (2,2) / (6,1) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-1,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-2) 
74. 12.65 (0,-1) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (-3,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-1,-3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (4,0) 
75. (8.96) (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (3,-2) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (-4,-3) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (6,5) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2) / (6,0) 
76. 15.88 (-5,-3) / (3,3) / (2,5) / (1,-5) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (4,-5) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (6,-1) / (4,0) / (2,-1) /
77. 9.61 (4,5) / (-3,0) / (-1,4) / (6,6) / (-1,4) / (0,-3) / (1,-4) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (5,4) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (0,-5) /
78. 12.88 (-5,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (5,6) / (1,3) / (-5,6) / (3,0) /
79. 17.75 (0,5) / (6,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,-3) / (2,3) / (-5,-4) / (6,-4) / (2,-3) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) 
80. 15.22 (3,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-3,5) / (-5,-4) / (0,4) / (-3,6) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-4,6) / (-4,4) 
81. 13.58 (-2,3) / (-4,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,1) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,6) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (2,-3) 
82. 18.90 (1,5) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-4,6) / (1,0) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-1,6) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) 
83. 11.69 (-2,-3) / (2,2) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,3) / (-5,2) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (-3,2) /
84. 12.86 (0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (-5,6) / (-4,6) / (-2,-1) / (6,-1) / (0,4) / (4,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,-2) / (3,4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-5) /
85. 11.72 (3,2) / (4,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,4) / (2,2) / (3,-2) / (4,0) / (0,6) /
86. 13.71 (1,5) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,-2) / (2,3) / (2,0) / (2,-5) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (-2,6) / (4,0) / (-2,0) 
87. 17.46 (-5,5) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-1) / (3,1) / (-2,-5) / (-4,6) / (3,4) / (2,-1) / (1,0) / (2,0) /
88. 12.21 (4,3) / (-4,-1) / (6,3) / (3,-5) / (6,3) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (0,6) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (-3,2) / (0,5) / (3,4) / (2,0) 
89. 16.36 (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (-4,6) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (4,6) / (-5,6) / (-3,0) 
90. 14.61 (4,3) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (3,6) / (5,-4) / (-4,6) / (2,2) / (-4,-2) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (0,-2) /
91. 15.55 (-2,-1) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (6,-2) / (2,-4) / (4,-5) / (6,2) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) 
92. 12.88 (6,2) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (6,-1) / (5,4) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,3) /
93. 17.84 (4,6) / (-1,3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-4,-2) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (-5,2) 
94. 12.44 (1,5) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (-5,-4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (6,6) / (-2,-4) / (4,6) / (2,6) / (2,-4) / (2,0) 
95. 16.55 (1,3) / (3,-1) / (-3,6) / (6,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (4,-4) / (3,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (2,4) / (3,2) / (-3,-2) 
96. 13.41 (0,5) / (3,6) / (-5,4) / (3,3) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (6,2) / (3,1) / (3,6) / (1,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,1) / (4,-2) / (4,-4) / (6,0) 
97. 17.43 (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-4,6) / (2,-3) / (4,2) / (-2,4) / (0,-4) / (0,5) / (1,4) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (6,6) /
98. 12.38 (6,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (6,4) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,-1) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (2,2) / (4,-4) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,0) /
99. 17.31 (4,-1) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (3,-5) / (-3,5) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-1) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (4,0) / (-1,6) /
100. 13.02 (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (4,4) / (1,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,-2) 
101. 14.72 (3,5) / (6,-3) / (1,1) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,0) / (5,-1) / (6,1) / (4,2) / (2,6) / (0,-4) / (4,5) / (5,-4) / (-4,0) 
102. 13.00 (-2,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,6) / (-3,6) / (4,1) / (5,5) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (2,3) / (-3,2) / (2,6) /
103. 14.02 (-5,3) / (5,5) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,-1) / (4,-3) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (0,6) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /
104. 14.34 (1,-4) / (0,3) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (2,5) / (1,1) / (0,6) / (-1,-3) / (6,5) / (3,-2) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (0,2) /
105. 12.55 (1,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (2,6) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (0,4) / (2,-1) / (1,0) 
106. 14.25 (4,6) / (3,3) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (3,1) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (6,-1) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) 
107. 16.27 (6,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (6,0) / (4,-4) / (6,-4) / (4,5) / (2,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,-1) /
108. 13.47 (0,2) / (-2,-5) / (3,-1) / (0,3) / (2,6) / (3,1) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (0,-3) /
109. 14.02 (-2,2) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,4) / (4,2) / (4,3) / (-3,1) / (-1,0) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (0,4) / (-1,3) / (5,3) /
110. 19.30 (-5,3) / (-4,-4) / (3,-3) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (6,4) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,-2) / (-2,3) / (-3,1) / (-1,-4) / (6,4) 
111. 14.38 (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-2,-3) / (5,5) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,1) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-4,6) / (-4,-2) / (2,-2) /
112. 14.61 (6,5) / (4,1) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (3,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,3) / (2,-2) / (0,6) / (2,3) / (-2,-2) /
113. 13.66 (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-1,-2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (2,1) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (6,-4) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (-3,-2) /
114. 10.96 (6,-1) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (5,-2) / (-5,-5) / (1,5) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (-1,6) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (6,6) 
115. 9.47 (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (1,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,4) / (2,-4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (2,3) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) /
116. 13.00 (3,2) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (0,6) 
117. 12.83 (4,6) / (2,3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (4,3) / (0,5) / (-4,-3) / (-4,3) / (-3,4) / (-4,-2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,-4) / (1,6) / (0,3) /
118. 11.05 (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (4,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) 
119. 15.88 (4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,4) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (2,4) / (0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-5) / (-1,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,0) 
120. 14.61 (-2,5) / (-3,-3) / (1,-2) / (-2,5) / (-5,6) / (0,1) / (4,5) / (2,6) / (-4,4) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (1,6) 
121. 10.81 (3,2) / (-5,-3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (-3,3) / (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,3) 
122. 14.50 (-3,0) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (-4,2) / (6,2) / (-5,4) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (-1,2) / (1,6) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) /
123. 13.21 (-5,6) / (2,3) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (1,-5) / (5,3) / (6,3) / (5,1) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (5,0) / (0,-5) 
124. 13.27 (6,5) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (2,3) / (2,-4) / (-5,-2) / (5,0) / (1,6) / (2,6) / (1,0) / (2,-4) / (0,6) / (1,-2) /
125. 13.11 (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,4) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-5) / (3,-1) / (-3,5) / (0,4) 
126. 14.05 (-2,-1) / (-3,6) / (-5,0) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (-2,-1) / (6,0) /
127. 15.46 (-2,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-5) / (4,6) / (-4,1) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-5,2) / (2,6) / (-2,6) / (3,6) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) 
128. 10.65 (1,5) / (3,3) / (3,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,-1) / (-2,5) / (-2,-5) / (0,-4) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-4) / (4,6) / (5,-4) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,0) 
129. 12.30 (-3,5) / (-2,0) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-5) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (-4,2) / (6,2) 
130. 14.50 (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,4) / (-4,-3) / (6,-5) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (-3,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (3,6) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,2) 
131. 14.72 (-5,-4) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (6,-1) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (-3,4) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,4) / (0,5) / (3,4) / (1,6) / (2,-1) /
132. 14.00 (6,-1) / (0,6) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (3,-5) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (6,-1) / (2,6) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (2,0) 
133. 15.72 (-5,5) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (6,4) / (-4,-2) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-3,-4) / (6,2) / (-2,5) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,2) 
134. 12.18 (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (-2,6) / (5,-4) / (-5,-2) / (5,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (6,0) 
135. 12.68 (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,1) / (-1,3) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (3,-2) / (6,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) 
136. 12.47 (-2,3) / (5,6) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-1) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-2,4) 
137. 14.43 (4,0) / (6,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-3,-2) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (-4,1) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (4,-5) / (0,-4) / (2,5) / (0,-4) 
138. 10.59 (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,5) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,-2) / (0,-2) 
139. 15.58 / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (1,6) / (0,5) / (6,5) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) / (5,-4) / (1,0) / (5,6) / (0,-5) 
140. 15.68 (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (-5,3) / (6,-3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (-1,4) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (5,6) /
141. 11.36 (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) / (2,5) / (-3,-5) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (1,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) /
142. 16.27 (3,5) / (1,4) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (2,-2) / (2,4) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (6,-5) / (2,5) /
143. 13.46 (-2,5) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (2,-2) / (3,2) / (-1,6) / (2,6) / (-2,4) / (2,-4) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (0,6) /
144. 18.90 (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (4,-3) / (4,-4) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (4,4) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) 
145. 11.78 (6,-1) / (-3,6) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (1,-3) / (0,-5) / (-4,-1) / (1,1) / (-1,5) / (-3,4) / (3,0) 
146. 15.34 (-5,6) / (5,-4) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (-3,4) / (0,6) 
147. 12.19 (3,2) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (1,3) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (3,2) / (4,-3) /
148. 11.41 (-3,2) / (4,-5) / (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,5) / (6,-5) / (-4,3) / (5,6) / (-4,4) / (-5,6) / (6,-2) / (-4,-5) 
149. 14.19 (6,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (1,5) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (-3,2) /
150. 12.33 (-5,0) / (3,3) / (-4,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-5,2) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (1,-4) / (-2,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (2,2) / (2,-2) /


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 25, 2009)

sub50 4x4 on hi-games
http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1550

32 reduction + fail 3x3 + no parity + PLL skip = happy Sarah


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> sub50 4x4 on hi-games
> http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1550
> 
> 32 reduction + *fail 3x3* + no parity + PLL skip = happy Sarah



I wish I could say it was a DNF.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 25, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > sub50 4x4 on hi-games
> ...



I can say, however, it was a PLL skip.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha Cride, get this.
> 
> So I decided I was going to start practicing ZZ officially. I did a breakdown average of 5. I averaged my EO, line, Lblock, Rblock, OCLL, CPLL and EPLL. I got 0.52 + 0.31 + 4.76 + 3.64 + 2.29 + 2.18 + 0.98 for a total of 14.68. I though, "Wow, that was way better than I expected, I might as well do an average of 5 for real to work on my recognition!". I did, here are the results;
> 
> ...



Wow, yea sub-15 is fast! I guess once you've got lookahead sorted sub-20 won't be far away. Pretty respectable for your first times as well! Yup, if you can get EOLine, ZZ is really nice! F2L with EO is just godly


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 25, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Did a lot of sq1 today:
> 
> number of times: 150/150
> best time: 8.96
> ...




Awesome sauce.

Me and Rowan were wondering yesterday what your PB average of 5 was. Care to enlighten us?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Did a lot of sq1 today:
> ...



qq and I were wondering the same thing one day. He didn't know, but going off the mega sessions he has posted here, it's like 11.2x or something.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...



Yeah, I really don't remember any PBs except avg12. I don't know my best avg5, or my best single, or any of my 3x3 PBs, or anything. The best I can find searching this thread is 11.27.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 25, 2009)

Best Average of 5 ever...I'm suddenly better at edge pairing. Got some sub 1 reductions. 

Average of 5: 1:44.97
1. (1:55.23) D' r' B' D2 U2 R r U2 B2 U2 L' D2 r D2 f' r' U' f2 B' r u2 R u' f2 R' F2 u2 D2 f2 B' u' r U' R' L u F2 u2 R' F' 
2. (1:31.31) f R' u U' B u2 L u L U2 f' D' U2 R2 U2 f2 F' D r' D2 f2 D2 f2 r2 L U F2 f' B R' U u2 L' D' U F2 D R2 L r' 
3. 1:32.48 U2 D F' f2 U2 u2 D2 f' U2 f L D u R f2 u' R2 r' u2 R2 F' u L' D' f B2 u B' R2 r2 u2 r' D2 B u f L' R2 f F2 
4. 1:49.02 R U' f2 R' B F2 D r' R U u' R D' L' r2 D' F2 f' u' L' B' F r U2 r D R2 r U2 u f2 r' f' u' F2 u2 U' B2 f2 D 
5. 1:53.41 u2 r' f2 u f2 U f' F' U2 B f2 L D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L r' R2 F' R2 f u R' f' R2 U D' B' r2 U2 f2 R2 B D2 B' r B2 L2 




Spoiler



Session average: 1:59.98
1. 2:09.80 U' L2 R' F f2 r' B L' B2 r2 F2 U' D' f' R2 D2 L F B2 f u B F2 U2 D2 r' D2 r' R F D r L2 U r2 D2 B' f2 F2 U2 
2. (2:32.98) B u f2 R B R' f2 L F B2 r2 f2 B D F u f2 u f' r' u' U L' D2 U r2 u R L' B' F r' U' u2 D R2 u D' f' r' 
3. 2:03.13 f' L r' D2 R' F2 f2 r D2 f2 L2 r2 R2 U' L' B2 F' R' F' R2 f2 F B' u B2 L' U2 R2 L D' U2 F' f2 r2 R' D F D U2 u' 
4. 1:58.84 F2 R' f2 R2 F' R2 f2 U L' F' D u' L' U' r u2 R2 B' L' u2 F' R' U D2 f' B L B' f' U' B u' L B r F' R r2 L2 U 
5. 1:55.23 D' r' B' D2 U2 R r U2 B2 U2 L' D2 r D2 f' r' U' f2 B' r u2 R u' f2 R' F2 u2 D2 f2 B' u' r U' R' L u F2 u2 R' F' 
6. (1:31.31) f R' u U' B u2 L u L U2 f' D' U2 R2 U2 f2 F' D r' D2 f2 D2 f2 r2 L U F2 f' B R' U u2 L' D' U F2 D R2 L r' 
7. 1:32.48 U2 D F' f2 U2 u2 D2 f' U2 f L D u R f2 u' R2 r' u2 R2 F' u L' D' f B2 u B' R2 r2 u2 r' D2 B u f L' R2 f F2 
8. 1:49.02 R U' f2 R' B F2 D r' R U u' R D' L' r2 D' F2 f' u' L' B' F r U2 r D R2 r U2 u f2 r' f' u' F2 u2 U' B2 f2 D 
9. 1:53.41 u2 r' f2 u f2 U f' F' U2 B f2 L D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L r' R2 F' R2 f u R' f' R2 U D' B' r2 U2 f2 R2 B D2 B' r B2 L2 
10. 2:03.54 r2 F2 u L D2 B' u2 U' B' L' B2 f F' D' f' U2 F' f2 r' u U' f' r L f u' R2 F2 u F2 u' U r2 u r' L f2 r2 u' R2 
11. 2:22.05 u' r B2 U f' r B' u' D' U2 r' F2 u2 D2 L2 u2 R2 B U2 f r R2 B2 r2 F2 L2 B f' U' B U' u' R2 L2 u' L2 u U B f 
12. 2:12.32 U L D f U2 D' R r F2 f' L' R' r' U B U' F U D' L2 f' u R' F2 B' U' D' R2 B u F' r f L' f L2 R D f r2


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 25, 2009)

Just did a really consistant 3x3 avg 12. And I'm usually really inconsistant..

number of times: 12/12
*best time: 12.03
worst time: 12.97*


Average of 12: *12.41*
12.59, 12.97, 12.21, 12.84, 12.20, 12.90, 12.44, 12.25, 12.30, 12.09, 12.30, 12.03


Not a PB average.. but 0.26 SD and no sup 13s and no sub 12


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 25, 2009)

*4x4x4*

Statistics for 11-25-2009 15:36:16

Cubes Solved: 12/12
*Average: 1:28.79*
Standard Deviation: 4.57
Best Time: 1:18.05
Worst Time: 1:35.75

PB average by ~3 second. Sub-1:30!

Best average of 5 was 1:27.55, barely becoming my new PB for average of 5.

I'm starting to improve again, just need to keep at it with practice.


----------



## ianini (Nov 25, 2009)

Statistics for 11-25-2009 13:52:16

Average: 22.24
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 19.88
Worst Time: 34.88
Individual Times:
1.	(19.88)	U F' R2 B' L U L F U R2 D L' U R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2
2.	22.41	L2 F2 B2 R' D F2 R2 F' U' D2 B D B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' D' F2
3.	(34.88)	D2 F2 U2 D2 F R' D2 B R2 U' L' D' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U D2
4.	20.41	R' F R2 D' R B' D R' L B' R F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U'
5.	22.72	F2 R D B D2 L D' L F' R B' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2
6.	20.33	D L2 B' D' R2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 F' U' R2 U R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2
7.	24.05	U2 D B' D' R F2 U2 D' R' F' B U' F2 U D' R2 D B2 D' R2 B2
8.	23.66	U D' F' U' L' D' L D' F' U R' F2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2
9.	23.65	R' F D B' D2 L' U' R' L D F' R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D'
10.	24.55	R' D' F' R' L' U F' U R2 L2 B' D' F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U
11.	19.91	F' B2 U2 R U2 B D F2 D' L D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U F2 B2 D
12.	20.75	U2 F R' F2 L' D F R2 L F' L' F2 L2 U D R2 D2 R2 L2 D B2


I'm getting very consistent!


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 25, 2009)

first sub 3 BLD solve after one week of practise
2:44.96


----------



## yogonu (Nov 25, 2009)

New 3x3 PB Average of 5 (3 of 5)

Average 23.71

Times 23.21, 25.04, 18.95, 23.91, 24.01

Pll skip on the 18.95, second ever sub 24 average! Yeah!


----------



## joey (Nov 25, 2009)

49.74 4x4 with double parity.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 25, 2009)

5 square-1 solves in a row with parity? 

They were all sub 1:10 aswell


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 25, 2009)

New 4x4 PB of 1:10.65. =]

EDIT: Holy crap. Just beat that. 1:05.20. 

So, I've beaten a PB I've held for MONTHS (1:14) by nearly 10 seconds in the span of 30 minutes. I'm pretty stoked. =D


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

First Sub-5 solve on 4x4 using LBL.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 26, 2009)

OMG!

31.94 Square-1 solve!

Awesome.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 26, 2009)

Good 2x2 Average for me,  Hope I can do this in my next competition. (soon)

Average of 12: 4.46
1. 4.58 R F2 R F R' F U2 R2 U' 
2. 4.63 U2 F2 U' R F' U2 R U' 
3. 5.22 R U F2 U R' F U' R F U 
4. (3.56) U2 R U' R F U2 R' U' R' U2 
5. 3.61 U' F U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 
6. 4.27 F R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U' 
7. (5.41) F R' F U' R' U' R' 
8. 5.13 U' R F' R U F2 R2 
9. 4.61 R' F R2 U' F' U F' U2 F' 
10. 4.25 F2 U' R U' R U' R U2 
11. 4.50 R2 F R F2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 
12. 3.84 F2 R2 U F' U R' U'

EDIT:

Even Better.
Average of 12: 4.41
1. 4.15 U' F' R F' R2 F' U2 F' R 
2. 5.61 R F' U R' U2 R F' U' F' U' 
3. 4.47 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U' R' 
4. 4.97 F R2 U' R F U2 R2 F2 U' 
5. 3.91 U2 R F U2 F U2 F' R U' 
6. 4.16 U R2 F R' U2 R F2 R F' 
7. 3.75 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U R' F U2 
8. 4.61 U' R2 F2 U F' R' U F2 R' 
9. (3.71) R' F2 U2 R' F U R' F' 
10. (5.63) F R' U2 F2 R' F U F2 U2 R' 
11. 4.55 R' U F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
12. 3.91 R' F R F2 U2 F' U' F U


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

Finished 2x2 AO100

Best time - 3.64
Worst time - 18.36 (>*facepalm*<)
Best AO5 - 7.88
Best AO12 - 8.41
AO100 - 9.10


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 26, 2009)

Finally got my mefferts megaminx, PB single right now is 4:30.xy

I hope to have a sub-4 by tomorow.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know if this is good but I think it's good for me  Still need to learn a 2gen Z-perm.
2gen avg12: 7.54 (σ = 1.33)
8.99, 5.45, 7.88, 5.92, 9.39, (10.14), 6.38, 8.61, 6.78, 7.16, (5.38), 8.86


----------



## Faz (Nov 26, 2009)

lbl w/ 4lll

Average of 5: 16.10
1. 15.72 U R2 L U' D F B2 L' U2 D F' D L' R' B' U2 D' F' D' U B' L2 F2 U' D' 
2. 16.76 R U' L' R F L2 R D2 R B' D' U2 R2 U2 R L2 B' U' D B' D2 F2 L' R2 D 
3. (19.36) R2 U R' F' D L2 F' U2 L' R U2 L2 D2 R D2 B' R B2 R D2 U' L' D L2 F 
4. 15.83 L F2 R U' B' F2 R2 L2 B' U R2 F B D L R2 F' D U R' L D L2 D' L' 
5. (14.16) B' F' U' F U' F2 U' B2 L R' F R' F B L' B U2 R' B L2 U D' B' L' B'


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sub-20 3x3x3 average. It is starting to become more common.

Session average: 19.79
1. (21.80) L' R F2 L2 B L F' R' B2 U' L2 D' U' B' R2 L B D' F2 D2 B U' R' D B' 
2. 18.52 B2 L' B2 F U F D L F' B' L2 D B2 F L F2 U B D' U R D' B2 R B2 
3. 20.72 R2 L B L' B2 D' U' B2 U' L2 R B2 F U2 R B' U2 B2 D' F L2 D' B2 D' L' 
4. 20.13 U2 R D' B' R U2 D' F' L' R' D2 L B D' L' R2 U B F R' U' D L B' D 
5. (18.50) F2 U B2 R' F' R D' F' B R L' U' F D L2 B U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R F R


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 26, 2009)

2-gen scramble + solve:

3.29 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U R' U 

Average of 5: 6.10
1. (11.64) U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R' U2
2. 5.62 R2 U' R U R2 U' R U R U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R
3. 6.37 R U2 R U' R U2 R U R' U R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R U' R'
4. (3.29) U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U R' U
5. 6.31 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U R U


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2009)

2-gen, you mean.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, you're right


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

WooHoo! Sub-20 AO5 Sub-21 AO12! 

AO12: 20.55
AO5(bold): 19.85
28.21
19.92
18.77
20.98
21.11
22.05
20.15
*20.37
22.94
19.54
18.41
19.64*

EDIT: Just got a 20.35.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 26, 2009)

2nd sub-3 BLD solve


----------



## Anthony (Nov 26, 2009)

zaub3rfr4g said:


> 2nd sub-3 BLD solve



Very nice! Just one thing I'd like to point out though. There's another accomplishment thread specifically for blindfold cubing. It's here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3582.
Just so you know next time.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

Anthony said:


> zaub3rfr4g said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd sub-3 BLD solve
> ...



Also, you could put the video in the video gallery.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 26, 2009)

*First sub 25 average of 5!!!*
And I got it on film!
Average of 5: 24.75
1. (32.23) F D' R' F2 B U2 R U' B2 F R2 L2 B D U F' B2 U L R F U' L F' L 
2. 25.99 D2 B' R' B F' D' U R' F2 U F U' R U L' F R2 L U2 B' D' R2 L2 B2 R' 
3. 23.24 U' L' F D' L2 F D' L2 R F2 D2 L R D2 L U B R' F2 D R U' F2 B' L' 
4. (22.88) B F U' L R' D' L' D2 F2 R F R F2 B D B U D F L2 D2 F B' R' F 
5. 25.02 U B R' D' L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' U R2 U B2 F2 L U2 L D B L2 F'



Spoiler



Session average: 29.16
1. 26.23 U2 F D2 R B' F' U L' R' F2 B' R B' R2 B2 L2 F' D' L' F' U2 L2 B2 R2 D 
2. 25.78+ L F L D' U' L' B2 D2 B' L' B' U2 L2 F U2 D L' U2 B2 R' F' D2 F R' B2 
3. 31.23 B U' F' L' F2 D2 L F2 L' U L' F2 D2 B D' B' D' B' D F' R' L' B U' F2 
4. 32.23 F D' R' F2 B U2 R U' B2 F R2 L2 B D U F' B2 U L R F U' L F' L 
5. 25.99 D2 B' R' B F' D' U R' F2 U F U' R U L' F R2 L U2 B' D' R2 L2 B2 R' 
6. 23.24 U' L' F D' L2 F D' L2 R F2 D2 L R D2 L U B R' F2 D R U' F2 B' L' 
7. (22.88) B F U' L R' D' L' D2 F2 R F R F2 B D B U D F L2 D2 F B' R' F 
8. 25.02 U B R' D' L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' U R2 U B2 F2 L U2 L D B L2 F' 
9. 30.65 L2 R B2 F' U' D' B L F' B R2 L B2 F' L B2 D2 B2 D' F B' L' R2 F2 L2 
10. 31.97+ D2 U' F R' F' B' L2 R2 U2 L' B' R' U' R F R' D' F2 B' R' U B' D' B2 D2 
11. 39.22 L2 F2 D R D B2 D F' B' L' R2 F D2 L D U F D2 F L2 U2 B L D' F' 
12. (DNF) R2 U' F R L F2 B2 U R L' B' F L U' R' B' L2 B' F2 R2 U' R B F' U'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 26, 2009)

3x3 average of 12: *11.74*

13.44, 10.11, 12.37, 12.66, (6.85), (13.84), 12.36, 10.01, 13.71, 10.91, 11.54, 10.27

6.85 was extremely easy, lost the scramble though 

I had an OLL skip and a G perm. around 4-5 seconds F2L I think


----------



## Shortey (Nov 26, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> 3x3 average of 12: *11.74*
> 
> 13.44, 10.11, 12.37, 12.66, (6.85), (13.84), 12.36, 10.01, 13.71, 10.91, 11.54, 10.27
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 26, 2009)

I win, methinks. 

Statistics for 11-26-2009 17:59:03

*Average: 14.69*
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 12.75
Worst Time: 18.17
Individual Times:
1.	(18.17)	L2 R F' D U2 L R2 F U B2 D2 R' F' L2 R' F L' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R' U F2
2.	15.76	B R B' R' U B2 L U' B' F' L2 R' B L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R B2 D F' R' F'
3.	13.66	U' L' R2 B D' U L B2 F' L' D2 U' L2 R B2 F' D' U' L' U' B F2 R2 D F2
4.	15.44	L' F D L R B F' R' D U2 L U2 B D2 F D2 U2 L' R D' L2 R2 B' F2 L'
5.	15.70	L' R' B2 F' L R B' R' B' R B2 D2 B' L' D R2 F U B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L B2
6.	14.03	L' R' U F2 L' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' R2 B L B' L2 R2 B' F R2 F' D2 F' L' U
7.	15.52	R D' U2 L' R D U B2 F' L R2 B L2 R2 B' U' B' U2 B2 R' B2 D U2 R2 F'
8.	13.78	F D2 B' R2 B' F' R2 B F D B F U2 B' F U2 R B F' L2 B F L' U' L'
9.	14.73	L R2 B2 D' U2 L2 D L' R' D2 U2 L' R2 U R' B' R2 F2 D' B2 U B D2 L2 R2
10.	14.86	U2 L' D2 F2 L B' F2 R2 D' L' R' F2 D2 U2 R F2 D' R' U' L2 F2 D' U2 L' R2
11.	13.44	B L B F2 R D' U' R' D' U B' F2 L B' D U' B' F' L2 R' B' F' D L2 D2
12.	(12.75)	D U B2 D2 R' D' U F D R' U R U B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 L D2 U' R' U2 R2

and the last 5 solves gave me a PB avg. 5, sub-14!

Statistics for 11-26-2009 18:01:28

*Average: 13.98*
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 12.75
Worst Time: 14.86
Individual Times:
1.	13.78	F D2 B' R2 B' F' R2 B F D B F U2 B' F U2 R B F' L2 B F L' U' L'
2.	14.73	L R2 B2 D' U2 L2 D L' R' D2 U2 L' R2 U R' B' R2 F2 D' B2 U B D2 L2 R2
3.	(14.86)	U2 L' D2 F2 L B' F2 R2 D' L' R' F2 D2 U2 R F2 D' R' U' L2 F2 D' U2 L' R2
4.	13.44	B L B F2 R D' U' R' D' U B' F2 L B' D U' B' F' L2 R' B' F' D L2 D2
5.	(12.75)	D U B2 D2 R' D' U F D R' U R U B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 L D2 U' R' U2 R2

YAY! None of the solves were lucky.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 26, 2009)

Megaminx single: 3:42.56

EDIT:
Statistics for 11-26-2009 18:38:59

Average: 3:47.31
Standard Deviation: 3.40
Best Time: 3:32.88
Worst Time: 3:53.66
Individual Times:
1.	3:42.56	
2.	(3:53.66)	
3.	3:49.08
4.	(3:32.88)	
5.	3:50.30	

PB average and single. I like this puzzle.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2009)

jfly 4x4

best avg5: *37.94* (σ = 0.88)
37.31, (34.45), (48.47), 39.19, 37.31


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

Only 2 algs to learn before full PLL  .


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 27, 2009)

amidoinitrite? 

sq1sim

19.36, 20.58, 19.56, 22.91, 19.86, 19.14, 17.95, (24.27), (14.30), 19.89, 17.19, 19.36 = *19.58*

All solves NL.

Maarten had better start practicing again.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 27, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 15.06
Standard Deviation: 2.70
Best Time: 5.62
Worst Time: 21.82
Individual Times:


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	11.38	(0,0) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (-3,3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (5,2) / (-4,0) / (3,4)
2.	17.99	(-5,3) / (-1,5) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (0,1) / (4,3) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,0)
3.	13.14	(0,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (5,0) / (-5,3) /
4.	15.81	(6,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,5) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) /
5.	18.58	(0,2) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (1,0) / (5,0)
6.	14.79	(0,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (2,5) / (1,4) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0)
7.	17.08	(0,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (1,0) /
8.	13.94	(0,2) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (6,2) / (-2,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (3,2) /
9.	13.97	(0,-1) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (5,2) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (-4,4) / (3,4) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (5,0) /
10.	21.20	(0,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,5)
11.	15.78	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) /
12.	14.32	(0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-4,3) /
13.	13.80	(-3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-2,1) / (5,2) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-1,0) / (6,1) / (0,2) /
14.	13.99	(0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,5) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) /
15.	16.76	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (2,0) / (4,3) / (-3,2) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,2) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (4,0)
16.	13.19	(-2,0) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (0,1)
17.	17.76	(-2,2) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (2,1) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) /
18.	15.14	(3,6) / (3,3) / (-1,4) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (5,2) /
19.	17.73	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (2,5) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (2,5) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (-1,4) / (4,0) / (-3,2) /
20.	16.83	(-3,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,5) / (2,4) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0)
21.	12.74	(0,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (4,5) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,3) /
22.	18.14	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (4,3) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (-2,0)
23.	12.28	(6,5) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (3,5) / (-1,0) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-1,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-1,4)
24.	12.16	(3,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (5,5) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (5,5) / (-5,5) / (0,1) / (5,1) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (-3,2)
25.	17.60	(0,0) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,2) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (6,0)
26.	5.62	(0,6) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) /
27.	15.89	(-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) /
28.	12.98	(4,2) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0)
29.	15.08	(6,2) / (-5,-5) / (2,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (-4,3) / (4,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (2,0) /
30.	12.92	(0,0) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (4,4) / (5,4) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (1,5) / (1,1)
31.	15.75	(0,5) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (6,3) / (-1,4) / (-1,2) / (-2,5) / (3,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (2,0)
32.	15.28	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (4,5) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (6,0)
33.	13.75	(0,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (2,0) /
34.	18.00	(6,-4) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (-5,1) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-1,1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (-5,4) / (2,0) /
35.	11.38	(0,2) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (4,2) / (-2,1) / (0,5) / (4,1) / (5,4) / (-2,4)
36.	16.58	(0,-4) / (-2,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,4) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) /
37.	14.29	(-2,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (-5,4) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (2,0) /
38.	19.20	(0,2) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
39.	13.03	(-5,0) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (1,3) / (6,4) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (-5,2) / (-5,5) / (6,4)
40.	15.54	(1,6) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
41.	21.82	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-1,4) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-5,4) / (-4,2) / (4,2)
42.	17.31	(4,-3) / (6,5) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (6,5) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,4)
43.	11.61	(0,5) / (3,-3) / (-5,1) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (4,2) /
44.	6.07	(0,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (5,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (2,3)
45.	15.49	(-5,6) / (5,5) / (-3,4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (-2,5)
46.	15.91	(1,-3) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (2,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (6,1) /
47.	20.28	(0,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (-4,0) / (2,3) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0)
48.	15.75	(0,2) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (4,1) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (4,2) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (6,1) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (6,0)
49.	15.38	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,3) / (-3,0)
50.	9.65	(-2,-1) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (4,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) /
51.	13.04	(-3,2) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-2,3) / (2,5) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,4) /
52.	15.20	(0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-1,3) / (2,5) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (0,2)
53.	12.26	(0,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (-1,4) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,4)
54.	12.29	(4,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (4,4) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (2,0)
55.	17.43	(1,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-4,3) / (-1,0) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (2,0) /
56.	17.87	(0,-4) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (2,4) / (-4,2) / (5,4) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (-4,4) / (6,0)
57.	19.45	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (1,4) / (5,2) / (-2,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
58.	13.59	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,5) / (0,4)
59.	15.84	(-2,-4) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) /
60.	20.60	(0,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (4,0) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,2)
61.	15.54	(0,0) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,4) / (3,4) / (-4,2) / (4,3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-2,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) /
62.	14.09	(1,-1) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (3,4) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (1,3)
63.	14.50	(0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,1) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-2,2)
64. 14.12	(0,5) / (1,6) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (1,2) / (0,5) / (-5,4) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (5,0)
65.	13.12	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (3,0)
66.	15.80	(0,-1) / (0,6) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (1,4) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-2,2) / (1,2) / (4,0) / (2,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (4,2)
67.	13.73	(-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,2) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (4,2) / (4,2) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (4,2) / (0,4) /
68.	17.22	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (-5,5) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
69.	13.01	(4,5) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (2,2) / (-1,2) / (2,2) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (1,2) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (6,0)
70.	17.48	(4,-4) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (-2,5) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (-3,1)
71.	14.32	(0,-4) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (4,2) /
72.	14.20	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (3,0)
73.	12.68	(0,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (1,2) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (-2,5)
74.	15.67	(6,5) / (-2,-5) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,2) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (6,0)
75.	12.61	(6,-3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-1,1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (2,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) /
76.	12.73	(1,6) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) /
77.	13.06	(3,6) / (3,3) / (1,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (-4,5) / (6,1) / (-5,0) / (4,5) / (-2,5)
78.	17.40	(-2,5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (0,5) / (6,5) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,2)
79.	14.45	(3,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,5) / (6,4) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (5,4) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (6,2) /
80.	16.92	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (2,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (3,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
81.	15.10	(-2,-1) / (3,3) / (6,5) / (2,2) / (-5,0) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (4,0)
82.	14.82	(0,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (3,5) / (5,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (-1,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-2,0)
83.	14.15	(1,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,1) / (-2,3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (-5,5) / (5,0) /
84.	18.76	(0,3) / (-3,-3) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,1) /
85.	18.36	(-5,-1) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (1,4) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4)
86.	12.81	(-3,3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (6,5) / (-4,3) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (6,3) /
87.	14.24	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (-3,1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (5,3) / (1,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,4) /
88.	13.87	(0,5) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (1,2) / (4,2) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2)
89.	15.80	(-5,0) / (2,-4) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (-4,1) / (4,2)
90.	15.28	(0,0) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (6,5) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (4,1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (-5,0) / (0,2) /
91.	13.76	(1,-1) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,1) / (2,4) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (-4,1) / (4,0) /
92.	12.07	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,1) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) /
93.	19.06	(0,5) / (3,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0)
94.	17.62	(1,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (-4,1)
95.	11.97	(4,3) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (3,4) / (-4,3) / (6,1) / (2,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) /
96.	15.06	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (4,2) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (3,5) / (-5,1) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (-1,2) / (6,4) / (2,0)
97.	17.27	(0,5) / (0,6) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-1,1) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (-5,2) / (5,2) / (1,1) / (-2,0) /
98.	13.05	(1,6) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (2,3) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (-4,0) /
99.	15.32	(3,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,5) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (-5,3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (-5,0)
100.	16.84	(6,2) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (5,5) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-5,3) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (1,0)


11.61, (6.07), 15.49, 15.91, (20.28), 15.75, 15.38, 9.65, 13.04, 15.20, 12.26, 12.29 = 13.66

(9.65), 13.04, (15.20), 12.26, 12.29 = 12.53


5.62	(0,6) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) /

Solution:
(6,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) /
(-2,3) / (3,0) /
(6,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (5,0)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 27, 2009)

Just solved the Gigaminx again 
My first timed solve was 49 minutes, but today I got

33:01.91

 Beats my old PB by 16 minutes 
Breakdowns were:
Centers ~10
Edges ~27
Megaminx: ~6

My next goal is sub-30


----------



## joey (Nov 27, 2009)

4x4 avg5: 50.93
(43.81) 47.90 49.22 (56.37) 55.67

After the first 3 solves.. I started to get really nervous. The last solve was so bad.. I made millions of mistakes, amazed it was a 55.

Oh, on film too.. but the angle is bad, so may not upload.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 27, 2009)

joey said:


> 4x4 avg5: 50.93
> (43.81) 47.90 49.22 (56.37) 55.67
> 
> After the first 3 solves.. I started to get really nervous. The last solve was so bad.. I made millions of mistakes, amazed it was a 55.
> ...


Joey? Nervous?!


----------



## joey (Nov 27, 2009)

I get nervous! (yes.. I do mean in comp too!)


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 27, 2009)

joey said:


> I made millions of mistakes, amazed it was a 55.



 That's over 50,000 mistakes per second! Gotta be a record.

Also fu for getting faster than me.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2009)

4x4x4 OH PLL time attack: 4:43.04


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 27, 2009)

13.30 3x3 single, I average low 20s; never gotten sub-15 before.
See easy scrambles thread for how easy it was .


----------



## ham10444 (Nov 27, 2009)

Went to my first competiton and didnt get last in OH!! ( I got second last lol)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 27, 2009)

Sub-1 PLL time attack: 58.45!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 27, 2009)

YEAH!

EPIC 3x3 session:
Lucky Single: 8.47
Average of 5: 12.70
Average of 12: 13.59.

Today was one of "those days".


----------



## ElderKingpin (Nov 27, 2009)

3x3. 25 seconds without knowing any PLLs and only 3 OLLs. I went ape after i saw the time. It was a lucky solve however. PLL skip :/


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 27, 2009)

RA12: 15.04 ALMOST!

36.	14.50	D' U' B2 D F' D U2 L' U R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B' D' U' B' F L D2 U R2 B' F'
37.	16.18	L' R' D' U L' R2 D2 U' B F L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' B' F D' U' B2 U L D F
38.	12.55	F2 D2 U' B U B2 L' D L F D' U B' F R2 D L2 R D2 F R D U' B2 L2
39.	15.00	L2 D2 U B2 L D2 L' F D2 F2 L' R' D' L' B F2 D U' B' D U B' F2 D2 U2
40.	14.53	B L' R2 D B' L2 R U2 F' D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F' L F D U' L2 R2 U L' D2 U'
41.	17.45	U2 R2 U B' F L R B2 R' D' L' R2 B' F' U2 L' B' L' B U B2 L' D' L2 B2
42.	13.35	U2 R D2 U B' R2 B' U L2 R2 D' L R2 B L2 R F2 R D' U' R F' L D R'
43.	13.94	B2 D2 U B F' D2 F D2 U' R2 F2 D' F' D' U R2 D U L2 R2 B F2 D U2 R'
44.	17.33	D2 F' R2 D' R B' F R D F' L2 R' U F' U' B F R2 U' B2 L' D U2 R2 B2
45.	14.66	L2 B' U F2 L' D' L D2 U' F U2 L2 B2 F U' L' R' F D2 B' R2 F' D2 B D'
46.	15.59	L B' F R2 B2 F D' U2 L D U F' D' L R D2 U' B L2 R B2 F D2 U' B
47.	15.30	L R B F U2 B D' F2 R2 F2 L' R B2 D' F U' R B L2 F2 U2 L' R2 B2 U'


----------



## CubeX (Nov 28, 2009)

*Sub-6 avg. of 5 2x2*

I just got a sub-6 avg. of 5 for 2x2...

Previous PB: 6.42
Current PB: 5.41

Pretty happy!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 28, 2009)

I got up did one warm up solve, and decided to do an average. I was having a really good day. lawls

avg 5 : 18.42, 18.81, 19.31, 16.84, 17.09 = 18.09
avg12 : 18.42, 18.81, 19.31, 16.84, 17.09, 19.77, 20.20, 20.59, 21.05, 19.92, 21.23, 19.66 = 19.04

all non-lucky except for the 16 that was a cross skip (like 1 move and it was done), I continued solving but the rest were not this good so.. yay new pb


----------



## Faz (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes........


Average of 12: 2.72
1. (1.60) U R2 F' R' U2 
2. 2.69 R U R2 U' F R2 F' U 
3. 3.33 U2 R U' F U' F' U2 F 
4. 2.18 U' F U2 F' R F2 R U' 
5. (3.46) U R F2 U' R F2 U' R U' 
6. 3.27 U2 F2 U F' U F' R F' R 
7. 2.76 R U' R' U2 R' F' U F2 U' 
8. 2.98 R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 
9. 1.74 R2 F R U' R F U2 R2 
10. 3.23 R2 F U R2 F2 U F' R' U2 
11. 2.75 F' U R F' U R2 U2 
12. 2.28 R U F2 U' R F2 R'

Also getting a maru 2x2 today

Also school finished yesterday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pappas (Nov 28, 2009)

2x2- avg12 4.51
3x3- avg12 17.08
4x4- avg12 1:23
5x5- avg5 2:25
Pyra- avg5 7.08
Sq1- avg5 1:00
All done at 7.30 in the morning cos my neighbours had to water their garden which woke me up.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Also getting a maru 2x2 today



Wait what? Meetup's not till next week. Who are you getting the Maru from?


----------



## ianini (Nov 28, 2009)

Statistics for 11-27-2009 19:21:57

Average: 21.23
Standard Deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 18.68
Worst Time: 30.58
Individual Times:
1.	21.13	U L' U' L2 F2 U' B' L' U2 D' L F U' F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D'
2.	19.56	D2 L D B' L' F' D' L' D' F U2 R2 U D L2 U' F2 B2 U' R2
3.	22.47	R2 U L B U2 F' D' B2 D' L' B' U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U2
4.	(18.68)	U' L' U F' R L2 F2 U' F R' B' U L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2
5.	19.38	D' R' F L2 F' U2 R' F' B2 L' U F2 R2 L2 U2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2
6.	21.00	L U R2 U2 F B R' D' L D B' U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 D F2 D
7.	(30.58)	U2 B2 D' F2 B D2 B L' D' F2 B' L F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2
8.	20.83	L' D' L D' R U' F2 D' L' F B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D F2 B2 L2 D2
9.	20.91	R L F U L D2 F B' R2 L F' R2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D'
10.	22.00	D R F' U R2 U F2 U2 L U' R B' L D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2
11.	21.58	U' F L2 D L F' R2 D B R' F' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U
12.	23.44	L' B2 L' B U D F' L' B D R U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 U


Yay!


----------



## sz35 (Nov 28, 2009)

*New super amazing PB avg!!!! 16.86*

Finally a sub-17!!  15.66,(15.42),(18.44),17.66,17.02
I'm so happy!


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

Just broke my Magic, restringed it and then set a PB on the first solve.


----------



## Owen (Nov 28, 2009)

Learned to skewb.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Wow, yea sub-15 is fast! I guess once you've got lookahead sorted sub-20 won't be far away. Pretty respectable for your first times as well! Yup, if you can get EOLine, ZZ is really nice! F2L with EO is just godly



Thanks! I just got some new cubes (C and Mini C, courtesy of Caedus) and I plan on practicing a bit more before timing again. I loooooooove F2L with the edges oriented, so fast, I really have to work on my LL though, it was at like 10 seconds, I still have to learn 3LLL.


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2009)

First try of the 999 move scramble challenge: 4:31.54, which works out as 3.64 tps.

I thought that was very high, so I did an average of 12 of normal scrambles to check it and got 6.58, which gives an average of 3.8 tps...
Best single was 5.89 (4.24 tps) 

It's still possible I accidentally skipped a line, I'd expect there to be a bigger difference between 25 and 999 move scrambling.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 28, 2009)

3x3 One-Handed:

Average of 5: 21.42


Spoiler



Average: 21.42
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 19.42
Worst Time: 26.67
Individual Times:
1.	21.66	F' D2 U R2 D L' D' L2 R2 F2 L2 B' F' U2 B' F D' L' R' D2 L R2 D' L2 F2
2.	21.32	B2 D' R2 F' D' U2 L D2 B' L' D2 B2 F' L D2 U' R' D' F2 L' B' F2 L R2 U2
3.	(26.67)	U' B' R' F L B2 U L' R2 B2 F' U' F' L2 R' D' U2 F' D B D2 U R D U
4.	21.28	L U L' B L R B2 F' U B2 R2 B' L2 R U L2 D' F2 R' D' U B F' R B'
5.	(19.42)	D2 R' B2 D U B2 D2 U B2 L U' R2 D' U2 B' U' L2 R B' F' U R' D U2 R



Average of 12: 25.99


Spoiler



Statistics for 11-28-2009 20:31:38

Average: 25.99
Standard Deviation: 3.10
Best Time: 19.42
Worst Time: 32.64
Individual Times:
1.	27.71	D' U2 L2 B2 F' R2 D2 U' L2 R U' R' D' U F' L R2 B U2 L D' U F R U
2.	28.50	B F2 L2 R' D2 R' U' F2 U2 R B F2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 F' D2 R' B' F' D L' R2
3.	26.96	B' D U' L' U2 F D' L2 R' B L' F L' R' B' L2 D' U' B' D2 U B2 F2 R U
4.	28.35	B2 F2 D' L U' F' D2 F L' R B' U' F2 L U2 L' R B F2 D B F D U' B2
5.	27.58	D U L R' B' D' U2 B U' R B' F' L' R2 B' U B R' U' F' U F2 R2 D2 U'
6.	29.82	L2 R2 B2 L F2 D U' L' R2 D U' F' L2 U' B L2 R' D2 B' D' U' L2 F2 D' R
7.	(32.64)	U R' D F R2 F2 R' B2 D F2 D' U' R B' D U2 B' D B R2 B L R' D B'
8.	21.66	F' D2 U R2 D L' D' L2 R2 F2 L2 B' F' U2 B' F D' L' R' D2 L R2 D' L2 F2
9.	21.32	B2 D' R2 F' D' U2 L D2 B' L' D2 B2 F' L D2 U' R' D' F2 L' B' F2 L R2 U2
10.	26.67	U' B' R' F L B2 U L' R2 B2 F' U' F' L2 R' D' U2 F' D B D2 U R D U
11.	21.28	L U L' B L R B2 F' U B2 R2 B' L2 R U L2 D' F2 R' D' U B F' R B'
12.	(19.42)	D2 R' B2 D U B2 D2 U B2 L U' R2 D' U2 B' U' L2 R B' F' U R' D U2 R


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2009)

All non lucky... I guess I've done about 500 solves today and it was worth it 

Average of 12: 9.95
1. 9.88 R2 U2 F D L2 R B F L' F' B2 L' R' B U' D' F2 U2 D F' L2 B U2 D2 R2 
2. (12.69) D2 F D R2 U2 R2 B' F' D R' B R' B R2 B U2 F2 B' U L2 U R D B' R 
3. 9.88 F B U' D' L2 D R' D' L' F2 U' F' L R' B U' D' L' F' L2 D2 B2 R' L2 F' 
*4. 11.56 F L' D2 B' U L F2 L2 R2 U2 L U L2 U L' R B2 R' F R2 B' F2 D R' L' 
5. 9.61 R2 U B F R F B2 R' B U' B F D2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B' F 
6. (9.07) F2 B' R' F2 R D' F B U L2 F' D B2 R2 U' F' R2 F B R2 L2 B2 D2 L U' 
7. 9.14 D' B' L2 R2 F2 D' R B2 L U' F2 R' D2 L2 B2 L F' L U' B U F2 R' F U 
8. 9.44 R' L' F2 D' F' D R2 F' R2 U2 L' F U2 B2 D' F U2 B2 F2 L2 B D' B' F U2 *
9. 10.06 B' L D R' L2 B' F R' L B2 F2 L2 R B' R' U2 D B2 U R2 F' B D2 R' D 
10. 10.29 F2 U' R2 F2 R L D F2 U2 B U' L2 F' R' U L2 F' D L' R U B' L' D' R2 
11. 10.29 L F2 L2 R' D2 R U2 R2 F2 B R L D F' U2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 R F' 
12. 9.34 R2 B' R B2 R2 F' B' U2 D' R U' D2 B2 L D2 R F L2 U R2 D' L' B2 U2 L 

Average of 5: 9.40 (in bold)

I was having a bad day, and this cheered me up


----------



## ianini (Nov 28, 2009)

Statistics for 11-28-2009 11:49:09

Average: 21.59
Standard Deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 18.44
Worst Time: 26.38
Individual Times:
1.	(18.44)	R' B U B L B2 D F R U' R U' L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U
2.	(26.38)	U' L B2 R' L F2 B' U R2 L' U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2
3.	20.41	R' F B' L D L D F' D L U B2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U'
4.	21.33	U L F R' U' L' D L' D2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2
5.	22.44	U2 F2 R' U' B' D' B R' D' L' F U' F2 D' R2 U' D2 B2 U' F2 B2
6.	20.46	F2 L D2 F' R2 F U' D' B U2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2
7.	22.22	R2 B' L U R' F' U' L' F' U' B R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2
8.	21.61	B U' R' B2 R F2 B2 D' F' D2 R L' D' R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2
9.	20.44	U' D' L U2 B R' D' B' D' F L B R2 U2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2
10.	20.72	R' U2 R D2 F' R L2 D F' U R' F2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U'
11.	21.91	U L B' L D' F2 D2 R B2 U' L2 F L2 U D F2 U L2 U2 B2
12.	24.38	U' F R2 U' B' U D2 B' L' U F' U D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 U'

Every time I do an average of 12 it's 1 second faster!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

ianini said:


> Statistics for 11-28-2009 11:49:09
> 
> Average: 21.59
> Standard Deviation: 1.07
> ...



Nice consistency.


----------



## ianini (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn you Rowan:

Average: 10.82
Standard Deviation: 0.76
Best Time: 9.07
Worst Time: 14.45
Individual Times:
1.	9.69	F' R2 D' U2 R' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' R2 F2 U B F' D2 R2 U L2 D2 L U2 L R'
2.	(9.07)	R D' U2 L' R' D' F D2 U2 F D2 U F' L2 B' F D' U L F R2 F' D U2 R
3.	11.44	B2 L R2 B' F R U B2 R2 U' L2 B' F2 D U2 L2 U2 L' D U2 F2 D' U R U'
4.	11.14	L R B F' L2 F L' U B2 U' B' D' U' B2 F' U' R' B F2 L2 R' D B F2 R2
5.	9.95	B F' D L' F' U' F' D2 L F2 L R2 D U R U' B R' D L U L' F' L' R2
6.	11.21	R D' B F D B R2 D' B F2 D U F D F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R B F2 L' B2
7.	(14.45)	R' U' L2 B F2 D2 B2 F' U L2 F D2 U' L2 F2 D B' L D U L2 D2 U' L R'
8.	9.94	B' L B' L B' L2 F' D' U2 R' U F L R2 B2 F U2 B L2 R U2 B' F D B
9.	11.40	U L' D U L B F L' B L2 F D2 U' R U2 L2 U L R' F L2 U2 B F' U2
10.	10.29	R' U R D U B F' D' U L D2 U2 L R' F2 R2 U2 B' L R' U' F2 R B2 F'
11.	11.05	B L2 R2 U2 L' D2 L' R2 D' U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 D L' R2 B F' D R U L' B
12.	12.10	B2 R' B2 F' D L2 R' U2 B2 U' B' L B2 D' U B2 F L2 R D' B2 R B2 F2 D


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 28, 2009)

3:35.03 6x6 Solve =D

Motivated by Erik's 2:27 video.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 28, 2009)

Escher said:


> All non lucky... I guess I've done about 500 solves today and it was worth it
> 
> Average of 12: 9.95
> 1. 9.88 R2 U2 F D L2 R B F L' F' B2 L' R' B U' D' F2 U2 D F' L2 B U2 D2 R2
> ...



You beat me


----------



## (R) (Nov 28, 2009)

got a magic... Messed it up... Fixed it... Solved it! Does anyone know how fast the beginner magic method has the potential to be


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

(R) said:


> got a magic... Messed it up... Fixed it... Solved it! Does anyone know how fast the beginner magic method has the potential to be


No, but do the Advanced method. It is e-a-s-y!


----------



## (R) (Nov 28, 2009)

Hold on... I don't want to try that untill more than 24 hours after getting it.


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 28, 2009)

Average: 11.41 
Standard Deviation: 0.84
9.71, 12.67, 11.27, 11.64, 12.06, 12.16, 10.55, (13.23), 11.79, (9.40), 10.68, 11.61


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

(R) said:


> Hold on... I don't want to try that untill more than 24 hours after getting it.



I got many 2 second solves with begginers, maybe some 1.50's but the movement has to be very flowing... RIP magic.... =/


----------



## pappas (Nov 29, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Also getting a maru 2x2 today
> ...



Johnson got a whole lot of stuff off a chinese website. He got a maru for me and feliks and some more stuff for feliks.


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> All non lucky... I guess I've done about 500 solves today and it was worth it
> 
> Average of 12: 9.95
> 1. 9.88 R2 U2 F D L2 R B F L' F' B2 L' R' B U' D' F2 U2 D F' L2 B U2 D2 R2
> ...



fast rowan is fast


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol wtf

Average of 12: 2.65
1. 2.67 F' R F2 U F U2 F R' 
2. 2.53 U2 F R2 U' F' U R' 
3. (1.70) U R2 U' F U F U' 
4. 2.79 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F U' F U' 
5. 2.18 U2 R' U R F R' F U 
6. 1.71 U F' R' F U F U' R' U' 
7. 1.94 F2 R' F' R F' R' F' U2 R' 
8. 2.31 F U F2 U2 R U' R' U F2 
9. 4.15 R U' F U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 
10. (4.27) F R' F U' F2 R2 U F R U' 
11. 2.40 U R U' R' U R2 F2 R' 
12. 3.81 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F2 

Average of 5: 1.94 (Solutions in white)
1. (1.70) U R2 U' F U F U' I have no clue how i did this, but I remember it was an LL skip
2. (2.79) F2 U2 R' F' U2 F U' F U' normal solve
3. 2.18 U2 R' U R F R' F U x2 L2 U L J perm
4. 1.71 U F' R' F U F U' R' U' 4 move insert to j perm on green
5. 1.94 F2 R' F' R F' R' F' U2 R' 4 moves to pbl x2 y2 R2 F R F'

Beast scrambles are beast


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

Ruling Faz is ruling. Time to update your sig.

Also, my 3x3x3 PB single should be 9.13 now.


----------



## Tortin (Nov 29, 2009)

Average of 12: 12.40
1. 12.02+ D R' D L' U2 F2 D' U R B' L R2 F2 D R D' U B' L2 D L D' U F2 B2
2. (14.37) R2 U2 F2 D2 L B R' D2 L' U2 B' D' B' D' B' L2 D' U2 R' B' L2 F' R' L2 U
3. (11.40) U2 L' R' B2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B2 R' B2 L' U R2 B2 U F2 L2 R' F2 B' D L' D
4. 13.02 B D U R B2 L2 D' L' D2 R2 L2 D B' F D U L' U2 L U L B D' U L'
5. 12.05 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R L2 D U2 R2 D B2 L2 U L U' B' D' R' U D' R2 U
6. 13.59 L B' R' F B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' R' B' D2 U' R B' U' L D' F2 L' F
7. 11.42 F' R F U R D U' L B' L D' F2 R2 U' B2 U' R' L' U' L' U B' L F' L'
8. 12.05 B' F U D' B U2 F2 B' U D2 L' R2 D' U2 L' F B' L' R' D' U2 L' F' B2 R
9. 12.60 R2 F' R2 B' R D2 B2 D' R2 L' B D U L R2 B2 L2 D2 F' B U2 F U2 D2 F'
10. 11.52 D' U2 R L2 U D L2 R' F2 B2 R' D' F2 B' D' L' U D F2 L2 U D F2 L2 D
11. 12.64 B' D2 R L' U' D' F' U L' B D2 F2 B D2 R2 B' F' U' B' L2 R2 U' B' F' L
12. 13.09 R' L D' U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F' L' U' B2 D R' U' D B F2 L F L F' L U2 R' 

:O Sub-12.50 

EDIT: I RAed it and got 13.31 and 12.03, making it 12.37.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Actually, you are sub-12.41!!!


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2009)

lolwtf

Average of 5: 1.93 
1. 1.69 F U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U' (layer cancels alot into CLL (blue))
2. 2.61 F U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' R F normal solve + antisune
3. (0.95) R U R2 U2 R' (pretty much the inverse)
4. (3.41) F' R2 U R U2 R U2 F'  normal
5. 1.50 R2 F' U2 R' F R U' F' U' easy layer + niklas

Solutions in white


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> lolwtf
> 
> Average of 5: 1.93
> 1. 1.69 F U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U' (layer cancels alot into CLL (blue))
> ...



My best AO5 I believe is exactly 1 ms slower.


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol wtf
> 
> Average of 5: 1.94 (Solutions in white)
> 1. (1.70) U R2 U' F U F U' I have no clue how i did this, but I remember it was an LL skip
> ...





fazrulz said:


> lolwtf
> 
> Average of 5: 1.93
> 1. 1.69 F U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U' (layer cancels alot into CLL (blue))
> ...




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Average of 5: 1.92
1. 1.91 U R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U 
2. 1.53 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 
3. 2.33 R2 U R' U F' R' F' R2 U' 
4. (3.11) U R U' R2 U F' U F' U' 
5. (1.51) R U R' F2 R F' U R2 U2


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Lol wtf
> ...



2 ms slower. 

damn you, faz


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethan apparently does not know what a millisecond is.


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2009)

And doesn't understand the concept of telling the truth.


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

I totally agree with Feliks there.

btw I GOT A NEW 3x3 PB AVERAGE OF 12: 7.35

ALL NON-LUCKY


----------



## Anthony (Nov 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> And doesn't understand the concept of telling the truth.



Him getting an average that fast is about as likely as his dad getting pregnant. So Ethan, what's the baby's name?

Edit: and then he was banned. +1.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

this is for all you noobs


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> this is for all you noobs



"Results 1 - 10 of about 2,070,000 for one millisecond in seconds. (*0.11* seconds)"
:O


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2009)

Almost a new 3x3x3 PB single. 17.66. F2L was done by 14 seconds, OLL skip, J(b) perm. Second sub-20 today, and no warmup on this one. Doesn't beat my 17.08 non-lucky single, though.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

This is pretty nice SD. Keep in mind my PB avg12 is a high 13.
best avg5: 13.32 (σ = 0.18)
13.06, 13.45, 13.46, (16.34), (13.01)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 29, 2009)

3x3 avg50: 13.78

12.52, 12.96(PLL skip), 12.38, (16.97), 13.19, 15.56, 15.19, 13.80, (10.31)(PLL skip), 13.75, 13.77, 14.53, 12.40, 14.13, 14.43, 14.96, 13.02, 12.50(forced OLL skip), 15.78, 14.80, 14.22, 13.21, 14.88, 14.50, 12.65, 11.11, 16.22, 14.05, 12.02, 14.08, 14.30, 15.21, 13.19, 13.41, 14.27, 13.90, 13.03, 15.05, 13.09, 13.05, 13.63, 13.63, 15.72, 12.94, 13.05, 15.80, 12.80, 13.88, 12.52, 12.78

I think I can say I'm really sub-14 now


----------



## pappas (Nov 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol wtf
> 
> Average of 12: 2.65
> 1. 2.67 F' R F2 U F U2 F R'
> ...



This using your maru?


----------



## Royals (Nov 29, 2009)

Average of 50: 22.85

Got a sub 20 Ave of 5 in it (19.35)

I'm happy I can say I'm sub 23. My times are slowly dropping. Yay for progress


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2009)

15.30 seconds, new 3x3x3 PB by almost 2 seconds. 2 move cross, very easy F2L, OLL skip, R perm.

L D U R' D R' B L2 R D' R' F L R' F2 L2 D L2 R' D2 F' B2 U L2 D2 (from qqtimer)
Here's my solution:
Cross: x2 y2 D2 L
1st Pair: U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R
2nd Pair: U' L' U L
3rd Pair: U2 y L' U' L y R U' R'
4th Pair: U2 y' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
PLL: R perm


----------



## LNZ (Nov 29, 2009)

Using the 2x2x3 cube alot. New PB of 14 seconds.

And I use a real (non KO) 2x2x3 cube.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 29, 2009)

Average: 11.66
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 8.58
Worst Time: 13.54
Individual Times:
1.	(8.58)	(-3,5) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (-4,1) / (-1,2) / (4,4) / (6,2) /
2.	10.98	(4,2) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0)
3.	12.58	(4,2) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (-4,2) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (-4,0) /
4.	(13.54)	(0,-3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (3,5) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (5,4) / (0,4)
5.	11.43	(4,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-3,4) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (2,5) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) /

Not sure when my last sub-12 average of 5 was. Might have been Friday.

Edit: No, it wasn't...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 29, 2009)

Did an OH avg50 and got single and avg PB.

20.67 B2 R' L2 F2 L B U2 R B' U' R F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R U L2 R F' L' R' U2
PLL skip. Beats my old PB by 3 seconds  also had non-lucky sub-25 somewhere 

Finally sub-30 
Average of 5: 28.01
1. (30.51) B2 D' L D B' D F U2 R2 L B F' L2 B' D2 F' L' B L B' D2 B' L' B R2
2. 29.15 R' U R B U2 B2 L' R2 F L F2 B2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L B2 D L' D' R'
3. 26.80 R F' R2 U' L' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 L R' B D B L' R' D2 L F D' U F' D2
4. (26.67) R2 F U' R L' F R' D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 D B D2 U B L2 U D R2 L2 B' F2 U'
5. 28.09 L D U L R B L U F' L R F D2 L U' D' B' L D' F L' B' U F' B2

32.71 avg50.


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 29, 2009)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.18
worst time: 19.44

current avg5: 12.61 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 12.61 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 13.65 (σ = 1.76)
best avg12: 13.65 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 13.65 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 13.84


This one's worth trying.

10. 11.41 R' B2 R L D F' R2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 L' U2 L' R' F B D' B F' D' R' B2 U

Edit: 12.63, 12.50, 12.58, 14.53, 13.36, (17.27), 15.11, 13.02, 12.16, 12.55, (11.88), 14.11 = 13.26, PB


----------



## Zubon (Nov 29, 2009)

Got a good sub25 non-rolling average of 5. 24.33s

24.88	
21.88	
24.02	
27.98	
24.10	

I can feel that I can now do F2L without thinking so much which frees up my brain to do more lookahead.

Looking forward to getting a sub20 average.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 29, 2009)

1.76 2x2 single yayz


----------



## Muesli (Nov 29, 2009)

2x2x2 average of 12...

Statistics for 11-29-2009 22:25:04

Average: 6.66
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 4.09
Worst Time: 9.12
Individual Times:
1. 7.85 U R2 U F R2 U R2 U F' R2
2. 7.13 F2 R F R' F' R F' R F' U2
3. (4.09) U2 R' U' F R2 F' U' F' U' R PBL skip
4. 4.94 F U R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 PBL skip
5. 6.50 U' F2 U' R2 U F U' R2 U' F
6. (9.12) U2 F' R2 F U F2 R' F2 U2 F2
7. 7.67 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 F' R U F
8. 6.33 U' F2 U2 F R2 U' F' R' U R2
9. 7.95 U' F R2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' U2
10. 5.70 R' U' R2 F' U2 R2 F R U2 F'
11. 8.39 U R U' F2 U R' U2 R' U R'
12. 4.13 U' F2 R2 F2 R F R' F' R' U

Devil average!

*I've also passed 2000 on my average of too much! Woo!*


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2009)

Sub-15 3x3x3 single PB! 14.47. That was amazing. F2L was done by 12 seconds, OLL was the Pi case, and PLL skip. I can't find my solution though...


----------



## Escher (Nov 29, 2009)

OH
Average of 12: 19.95
1. 19.68 R F2 D2 L' B' L' D R' U' B2 U' B2 F' R' U2 R D U' B2 L U' B U2 B2 R 
2. 19.70 F R2 B' L' F R B' D2 L2 R' D2 B' U2 F' D2 U' F D' F2 D' F2 L F2 U' L 
3. (16.99) L' U' R2 D' L' D L' R2 B R F2 R2 B F' U D2 F B' D2 R U B' D2 L U' 
4. 20.20 R F R U' D' F2 L' B2 F' D' F2 D U F L2 R B' U L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D' 
5. (22.28) U' B U' F R' D' B U' F2 U' B2 R2 F' U2 D F2 B' D2 F L2 F B R U' R' 
6. 18.61 R' B U2 R2 D2 R2 F B' U2 F' U' L' B2 L B F U L' F R U' R' L' F2 R2 
7. 21.51 F R F D2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 B2 U' D2 R2 F' D2 B' R' 
8. 19.97 R2 D' R' D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F' R' U' D B2 R2 B2 F' R' F L R2 D2 U2 L2 U' R' 
9. 20.47 U2 R' F U F' B' R2 B2 F L U B R' U B F2 D U' R U' D' L' F2 B2 R2 
10. 20.20 B2 U' D R U B D' U' F R2 D' B D F2 D' L R2 F2 R L' F2 U2 D L D2 
11. 19.56 U2 B2 U F' D' U' F' R2 L2 D' F2 L' U' R2 U2 B' L2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 R' L F2 
12. 19.62 D' B R' U D R' L B R L2 F' D' L2 R2 F' D R' L U2 F R' F2 U' R2 L'

Oh man, getting this was such an epic, I started getting close (i.e. 20.06) about 20 solves before...


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Lol wtf
> ...



why of course.


----------



## pappas (Nov 29, 2009)

Statistics for 11-29-2009 13:36:00

Average: 4.19
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 2.23
Worst Time: 9.13
Individual Times:
1.	2.54	U F' U R2 F U' F2 U2 F U F2 R' F U F U F R U2 R' U2 F' R' F' U2
2.	3.60	F R2 U2 F U R2 F2 U2 R F2 R F2 R' F2 R' F2 U R F R' U2 F2 U R U'
3.	6.74	F2 U F2 U' F' R2 F' U R U' R' U2 F2 R2 U F' U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U'
4.	(2.23)	R2 U' R F2 R U R2 F' U2 F2 R U R' U2 F' U F R2 F' U' F' U2 F U F2
5.	5.12	F' R U2 F2 U2 F2 U R F' U' R U' R U2 F U' F R' F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R
6.	2.76	F' R' U2 F R' F' R F' R2 F2 U R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F R' U R2 U F' U
7.	4.62	U' R2 F2 R2 F R2 U R U2 R' U2 F' R F2 U2 R F' R F U2 F R F2 U' R2
8.	4.51	F' R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U F' U R2 F2 U R2 F R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F2 U R F
9.	2.60	U2 R' U' F' U R2 U2 F' R U' R' U' R2 F2 R2 U' R U' R' F2 R F U' R2 U'
10.	(9.13)	R U R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 U' R F' R' F R' U F2 U' F U2 R F' R2
11.	6.33	F2 U2 F2 U' R F2 R' U' R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R' U' R F2 U' R2 U' F' U' R
12.	3.10	F' R F' U' F R F2 R2 U R2 U' F' U' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R' U'

Done using my maru 2x2.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol 2 counting 6's nick. You can sub 4 

EDIT: 3.23 avg 100 2x2 (not stackmat)

EDIT2: 3.17 now


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 30, 2009)

Another sub 30 avg. of 5
Average: 27.83
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 24.86
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	29.36	R' B L F2 D F L D U B' D2 U L' B D2 L' B F D' L' F2 L' B' L2 R2
2.	(24.86)	L' R' D' U2 F U2 B F D2 U' B' F' D2 U2 L R B U' B2 D2 U' B' F D U'
3.	27.88	L' F L' R B' L R2 U' B' F' D2 F2 D2 U' L' R' B' D' U F' R B2 F' D' F
4.	(DNF)	B' F L' R B2 L R2 B' U B' F' R2 D F D' L2 B F2 U F' U' L2 B' L R
5.	26.26	U L2 D U' F D L' R' B2 D2 B' F R B2 D' U L' D2 U' L F' U F2 R' U
I got the DNF because i messed up on a Y perm but i'm just happy that I got another sub 30 Average


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Average of 5: 8.43
1. 8.36 L2 R' F2 R D' L U' R2 B2 L2 R F' U D' B2 F' L2 U2 B' F' U L2 R' F2 U' 
2. (10.01) L2 U' B F' L' B2 D U2 F' L2 R2 B2 L' U2 F' D2 R L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 
3. 8.60 F2 D B R' F L' B U2 L F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' D U' F' U2 F L D' B2 
4. 8.32 B2 D U2 F' B' R B R' D F2 U2 B2 L D' R L' D2 R2 F D' F U' L2 U2 D 
5. (7.45) U2 F L F2 U R U2 L' D' F R' D2 R B' D U' L' U2 F' U D2 R' L2 D2 R2 

Yess!

7 was antisune + pll skip

avg 12 was like 9.3x


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

No way. Omg faz. You HAVE to get a WR. 

gotomoarcomps kthnxbai


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Iliveinaustraliakthxbai


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2009)

U2 F D2 U2 L' U2 L R' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 F' U L R' F2 R2 D2 U R2 U' F2 R2 6.19 PLL skip

I got this the day before Bristol Open, but I forgot to post it.

solution:
x-cross: R2 U2 B2 R' (4)
f2l2: U2 R U' R' U R U R' (8)
f2l3: y' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (8)
f2l4: y' R U R' (3)
OLL: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U (9) (2 wasted moves)
total: 32
tps = 32/6.19 = 5.01 tps


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Iliveinaustraliakthxbai



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

UBERPWNAGEMCH??!?!1/1/!?11/1/11


----------



## Parity (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn faz.

I am finally sub 23 second average of 5 for the 3x3x3.

And I did my first ever BLD at 4 minutes 32 seconds.


----------



## ianini (Nov 30, 2009)

Session average: 19.10
1. 17.68 R' B' D B2 U2 R2 U' D L U' R B' D U2 L R B2 D2 L' D2 L2 R D2 B L' 
2. (20.23) L2 B' D' F R F U2 L B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F R2 L2 B' L2 U2 B U' B' R B 
3. (14.60) U L' F' L' F2 R' L2 U R F' R F U L' F D R' L' B2 R' U' L2 F2 U' R2 
4. 19.72 B2 U2 B2 L D2 U F' L2 U L' U2 F' B D' R' F B2 D F2 L' B L' B' L' D' 
5. 19.89 R' F U' L U F2 U' B2 L2 D L' R' U' B U2 R B2 R B2 U2 D' B U2 R' B' 

14.60 is pb
way to easy x-cross
smooth f2l
3 second r perm. could have been a 12. white top green front.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Average of 12: 2.54
1. (1.07) R U2 F2 U R U R' 
2. 1.54 F' R F2 U' F' U F' U 
3. 3.52 F U' F2 U2 F' U R' F U' 
4. 2.34 R F' U F U2 R' U' R U 
5. 1.27 U R' F2 R U R' F U' 
6. 3.34 R F' R F' R' F2 U F U' 
7. 3.66 R' F U' F2 U' F2 R' U2 
8. 1.98 U R U R' F2 U R2 U' F U2 
9. 2.86 U2 R' U' R F' R U R U2 
10. (3.80) R F U2 R' F U2 R2 F U2 
11. 3.43 R U' F' R F' U2 F2 R' U' 
12. 1.43 F2 R' F' U' R F' U R' 

Lolscrambles

1.72 a5 in there


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 2.54
> 1. (1.07) R U2 F2 U R U R'
> 2. 1.54 F' R F2 U' F' U F' U
> 3. 3.52 F U' F2 U2 F' U R' F U'
> ...



Almost half of your solves were sub 2. Wow. I feel like trying those scrambles, but I can't, even with 3x3.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2009)

8.73 PLLskip, lucky PB and first sub9 ever 

R L' F' U' D2 B2 R F L2 D' F' U F2 B U2 D' R2 L U' F2 D2 F U D B2 (cross on D)
Can't figure out the reconstruction, sorry


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome a5 for me. not a PB, but still


Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 5/5

Session mean: 21.69 (±0.00)
Session average: 21.61 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 3.03 (14.0%)

Best time: 17.22
Worst time: 26.41

21.64, (26.41), (17.22), 22.93, 20.26


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Average of 12: 3.90
1. 4.04 R F' U' R2 U R' U F' R 
2. 3.71 U2 R' F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R U' 
3. 4.11 F' R2 F R' U' F U F' U' 
4. 4.25 U2 F2 U F' R2 U F2 U' R2 
5. 3.29 U' F' R' F' R' U R' F U2 
6. 4.33 R2 F' R' U2 F R' F U R2 
7. 3.00 U2 F' R U2 R F R F2 U' 
8. 4.26 F2 R2 U R' F2 R' F R' 
9. (1.82) R F U' R2 F U R F' R2 
10. (6.53) U' F2 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' 
11. 2.98 F' U R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
12. 5.03 F R2 U2 R U2 F' R2 U' 

You think this is noob?

It's LBL

I had 2 pll skips and 1 oll skip


----------



## Forte (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 3.90
> 1. 4.04 R F' U' R2 U R' U F' R
> 2. 3.71 U2 R' F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R U'
> 3. 4.11 F' R2 F R' U' F U F' U'
> ...



Oh dang Feliks you beat my PB by 0.1


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

nourrong i beat it by 1 milllisekond which is 0.01 because yeah im rite


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Also a really good a12
Just slightly off my PB.

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 11/12

Session mean: 23.69 (±0.00)
Session average: 24.24 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 2.74 (11.6%)

Best time: 18.20
Worst time: DNF

Current average of 5: 24.81 (-0.40)
Best average of 5: 23.53 = 24.31, 20.95, 25.33, (19.68), (27.00)
Worst average of 5: 26.46 = 27.00, 26.11, (24.54), 26.28, (DNF)

Current average of 12: 24.24 (±0.00)
Best average of 12: 24.24 = 24.31, 20.95, 25.33, 19.68, 27.00, 26.11, 24.54, 26.28, (DNF), 23.35, 24.80, (18.20)


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2009)

29.99 OH
OMG first sub-30.
I love OH, i'm just so bad at it.
it was forced OLL skip.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 30, 2009)

a good 3x3 av of 5 with 2 sub-13's.
(11.29), 12.00, 16.47, 14.13, (17.66) = 14.20.
11.29 was pll skip but 12.00 was nl.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Just finished my 1x1x1 . Made from a 4x4x4 corner.

Also I just got an extremely lucky 2x2x2 solve.

0.59. A four move solution that I saw.

Scramble:
U R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F U F'


----------



## Meisen (Nov 30, 2009)

Second time i get a sub 20 avg of 12 

19.624


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Hit 2500 on my 2x2x2 average of too much.

Statistics for 11-30-2009 17:38:21

Cubes Solved: 2500/2500
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7.99
Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 0.59
Worst Time: 12.92


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1. 11.20 R U F2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
2. 12.63 R2 F R' U' R2 U2 F' U2 R F'
3. 12.31 F U R' U' R F' U' R F' U
4. 11.46 U R U2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U
5. 9.04 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R U' R'
6. 8.42 U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F
7. 11.61 U' F' R U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2
8. 12.92 F U2 F2 U F2 R' F R F R
9. 10.77 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' F2
10. 4.26 U2 F' U2 F' U F' U R F U PBL skip
11. 11.69 F R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' F2
12. 10.93 R F' R F' R F2 R2 F' U' R
13. 11.61 F R U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R'
14. 9.97 R' F2 U' R F' U F2 R2 F' R'
15. 10.39 U' R' U' F U' R2 F R2 F' U
16. 8.87 R' F U' R2 U2 F R' U R F2
17. 12.23 F U2 F' R' F2 R' F R U2 R2
18. 8.32 R' F' R F U' F2 U F' R F
19. 10.84 R U2 F R' F' R' U' F R U'
20. 11.83 R2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F'
21. 5.16 U' F' R' F' R' U R U R' U' PBL skip
22. 10.38 U F2 U F R' F2 U R F2 R2
23. 10.49 U F U2 F R' U' F R2 F2 U
24. 10.03 R U R' F2 R U F2 U' F2 R2
25. 9.85 F' R' F' R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'
26. 12.20 U' F U2 R F' U' F U R F'
27. 8.41 R U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F'
28. 10.58 U2 F U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U2
29. 10.93 R F2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U F
30. 10.49 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U F
31. 11.96 F2 U' R U' F R2 U' R2 F2 R'
32. 11.31 U2 F2 U' F2 R F R F' U2 F2
33. 8.07 R U F' R F2 R2 U' R F' U2
34. 6.98 R U R2 U' R' F R' U F R2
35. 8.67 R2 U' R2 U2 F R F R' F R
36. 11.58 R2 U' R U' F2 U R F2 U' R'
37. 7.08 R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R F' R2
38. 8.86 U R2 U R2 F R F U2 R F'
39. 9.69 F R U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
40. 7.98 U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U F R
41. 12.11 R2 U2 F' R2 U' R U' R' U' R
42. 8.60 R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2
43. 9.51 R2 F' U2 F2 R U R U R2 U2
44. 11.86 U2 F2 R U R F U R U2 F2
45. 7.89 F' U R2 F2 U' R U R' F R2
46. 12.84 U' F R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U2
47. 7.06 R U' R2 F U2 F' U R' F' R
48. 8.64 F2 U2 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R F2
49. 9.98 R' U' R' F R' U' F2 R' F R'
50. 10.84 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R U2 R U
51. 8.64 F U' R2 U F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
52. 10.68 R2 U R2 F' U' R2 F2 R F' R2
53. 9.80 U' R2 U2 R F2 U R F' U' F'
54. 10.69 U2 R' F' R F' U' F2 U R' U
55. 10.16 F' U F R2 F R' U2 R U2 R2
56. 8.06 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2
57. 9.15 R2 U' F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R F2
58. 8.78 R' U2 R U2 R' U F R' F R'
59. 8.89 F2 U R F U2 F2 U' R U F2
60. 10.86 F' U R' F' U2 F R2 F2 R U2
61. 6.98 U R2 F' R' F R' F U R2 U
62. 9.72 F' R2 U' R U' F2 R' F U F
63. 11.94 U' F U' F R U' R U2 F2 R
64. 11.75 F' U' F2 U' R U2 F R F2 R'
65. 9.72 U' R' U' F' U R' F U' F2 U
66. 9.23 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U2 R2
67. 10.16 R U F U R2 F' U2 R F U'
68. 8.95 F' R' U F' U2 R U2 F' U2 F2
69. 9.35 R2 U' R' U2 R U F' R F' U'
70. 11.49 F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 R F U
71. 11.42 U2 R2 F' R U F' R F2 U F2
72. 11.29 F' U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F U2 R2
73. 11.56 U2 R F R2 F' U2 R' F' R F2
74. 9.97 F U R F U F' R2 U2 R' F'
75. 10.57 U' R2 F2 U2 F' R U R2 F U2
76. 11.95 U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U2 R
77. 7.42 R2 U R2 U R2 F U2 R' U' R
78. 9.95 F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U
79. 10.30 R' F2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U
80. 5.67 R U R' F2 R2 F U' R2 F R
81. 8.45 F2 U R U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U2
82. 9.76 R' F2 R' U2 F U F U2 F R
83. 10.77 F2 R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U2 R U
84. 10.86 F2 U R U F' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
85. 11.11 U2 F2 R' F' R F U F2 R2 F2
86. 9.05 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F R F R2
87. 9.86 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F U'
88. 10.49 R U F' R' F2 R U2 F' U F2
89. 10.39 R' F' U' R2 U F' R2 U' R' F2
90. 6.65 R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' U2 F2
91. 9.88 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R F' R'
92. 10.49 F U' R' F2 U' R2 U F R F'
93. 8.24 F U' R U2 F U R' F' U' R'
94. 10.48 F R2 F2 R U F' R U2 F' U'
95. 11.74 F U' F R' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2
96. 9.88 U2 R U2 F' R2 U R F2 U F2
97. 10.94 U2 F2 R U F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F'
98. 10.48 R' U' R' F' R2 F2 R' F' U F'
99. 8.71 U' R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R2
100. 8.86 U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 U'
101. 10.01 F U' R' U R' U2 F' R' F' U2
102. 8.53 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F R2 U
103. 10.84 R2 U2 F' U R U F' R2 U2 R2
104. 4.90 R' F U' R F2 U2 F' R U' F PBL skip
105. 7.32 R F' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F
106. 10.50 F R U R F' U' F' R U2 F2
107. 10.66 U' F2 U R' U' F' R' U2 F' R2
108. 7.87 U' R F U R U' F2 R2 U' R2
109. 10.50 U2 R F R2 U F R F R2 F
110. 10.12 F R2 U' R2 U F' R2 U2 R2 F
111. 8.16 F' U' R2 U R2 F R' U' R' U2
112. 11.11 U2 F R' U' F2 U F' R2 U' R
113. 4.72 U F' R2 U F R2 U R F R2 PBL skip
114. 11.47 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F' R' U
115. 8.51 U' R' F' R' U R U' R' F2 U
116. 10.86 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 F U'
117. 9.45 F' U2 R' U2 R U F2 U F' U2
118. 8.22 R' U' R U2 F' U R F U2 F2
119. 9.25 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F
120. 10.86 U R' U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F U2
121. 9.06 U R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F'
122. 10.69 R' U' F2 R' U' F2 R F' U F
123. 11.30 R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F
124. 10.07 F' U R2 U' F2 U' R' F' R F
125. 9.31 F2 U' F R' U2 R F' R U F'
126. 9.35 R U2 F U2 F2 U R' U2 R2 F'
127. 4.54 F U F' R F2 U2 F' U' F R' PBL skip
128. 4.73 U' R' F' U F2 U' F' R' U' R' PBL skip
129. 8.06 R2 U' F' U2 R F R F U F'
130. 9.43 R U' R F R' F' R' F2 U R'
131. 8.82 F R F2 U R' F U2 F2 U' F
132. 8.78 U F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F'
133. 6.08 F2 U2 R U F U' F2 R' F' R
134. 10.89 U' F2 R' U F U R' F R F2
135. 9.41 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F'
136. 9.76 R' F R' U' R' F2 U2 R F' U
137. 7.14 U' F R2 F2 U2 F R U F2 U2
138. 10.69 F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U F' R2
139. 7.64 F R U R2 U2 F' R2 U R U
140. 9.67 U' R F R' F' U R F2 R2 F'
141. 8.52 F R U F2 U2 R U2 R' U' F
142. 5.30 F2 U R U' R' U2 R' F2 U R
143. 9.35 F' R U' F' U F2 R' U2 F2 U'
144. 10.65 R' F R' F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F
145. 10.31 R F' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F
146. 10.22 F2 U' R U2 R' F R F' U2 F
147. 11.12 F2 R2 F2 R F' R' U R' F2 U'
148. 7.23 U R2 F2 R F R2 U F' R U
149. 11.24 R2 F2 U2 F R2 U R2 U F' U
150. 10.21 U' R U2 R U' R2 F R F R2
151. 8.82 F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' R
152. 9.99 U' R U2 R' F2 U R' F' U R2
153. 8.42 U2 F U F U F' U' F U' R2
154. 9.15 R2 F U F R2 U2 F' U' F R2
155. 10.04 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U R2
156. 9.40 U2 R' F' R F2 U F R' U2 R'
157. 10.24 U' F' R' F' R F U2 F' R F
158. 10.06 U' R2 U' R2 U F U' F2 U R'
159. 10.13 U' R' F U' F' U2 F2 R' F' U
160. 8.53 R F' R2 F R' F2 R F U' F'
161. 7.65 F U F' R2 F2 U2 F U' R' U2
162. 10.66 R' U2 F R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2
163. 9.05 U' F' R F R2 F' R' U2 F2 R
164. 9.39 R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F R2 F'
165. 8.77 U F U' F U2 R' F U F' R2
166. 8.94 U' F U R' U R U F U2 F'
167. 8.88 F2 U' R2 F U F2 R2 U R F2
168. 10.14 U2 F' R' F U F2 R U' F2 R'
169. 10.21 R F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R F2
170. 11.30 U2 R2 U F' R' F' R2 F' R' F
171. 9.54 U R' U F U' R F U F' R2
172. 8.85 U R2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 F' R' F'
173. 9.50 R F' U2 F U R2 U R F' R'
174. 9.12 R' F' R U' R2 U R2 F' U R
175. 11.74 R2 U R' F2 R' U R2 F' R F
176. 8.85 R F2 U' F' R2 U R F2 U' R2
177. 7.81 R U' F2 U' F' R U R' F2 U2
178. 8.59 U F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 R' F U2
179. 4.54 U2 F' R' F' R' U2 F R2 U2 R2 PBL skip
180. 12.24 R U2 R U' F' U R2 U' R U'
181. 5.19 R F' U' R2 U2 R' U R U F2
182. 9.80 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R
183. 9.04 U2 R2 U F2 R' U' R F R U'
184. 11.14 R2 F' R F2 U2 R' F U F R2
185. 9.35 R2 U2 F' R' U R' U' R' U F
186. 10.62 R U F' R U R2 F2 U R2 U'
187. 4.54 U2 R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 U' PBLskip
188. 9.53 U F U F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F'
189. 9.81 R2 U R2 U R2 F U R2 F U
190. 9.88 F' U F2 R2 U2 F2 R U F U
191. 11.74 F2 R2 U2 F R' F' U' R' F U'
192. 10.23 U2 F U2 R' F' R' U2 F R2 F'
193. 8.68 F U F2 U' F' U R' U R U2
194. 8.89 R U F U2 F R U R U' R
195. 6.37 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U F'
196. 9.70 R' U2 F2 R F' U R F R' F2
197. 9.15 F R' F R' U R U F R F'
198. 9.84 R F' R' F2 R' F U' R F' U'
199. 8.17 F2 R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F U
200. 7.30 R' F U R2 U2 F R2 U2 F R
201. 11.51 R F2 U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 F2 U
202. 10.83 R' U2 F' R2 U F' R U R F
203. 9.87 U2 R' F' R U2 R' U F R' F
204. 8.42 R' F' U2 R U R2 U F R' F'
205. 8.50 R2 F2 R' U F2 R U' R' U2 F
206. 8.70 F2 U R F' U R' U2 R' U' F'
207. 8.52 R' U' F' U R U2 F' U' F' U'
208. 4.81 F' R' F R F2 R F2 R' U F PBL skip
209. 8.35 U' R F2 R' F R U R U' R
210.  8.88 U' F U R F' R F U R2 F'
211. 5.19 U2 F' R' U R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2
212. 6.44 U' R2 U R' F' U R' F2 U2 R'
213. 9.17 F2 R2 U R' U F U' F' R' F'
214. 5.44 F U R' U' R F2 U2 R' F2 U
215. 5.89 U2 F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R2 F U'
216. 8.68 U2 R F U F' R F2 U' R F
217. 9.47 U' R' F' R' U2 F2 U2 R' F' U'
218. 8.36 U' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U R U
219. 7.85 U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R U2 F2 U
220. 8.66 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F' U F' U' F2
221. 9.92 R2 F' U F' U2 R U2 F U' R
222. 9.15 R F' U2 R2 F U2 F U R' F2
223. 8.76 F2 U R2 U' R' F' U' R U F
224. 8.04 F U R2 F' R U F2 R' F2 U
225. 10.22 F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U
226. 7.33 U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F' R F U
227. 9.89 F2 R' F U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 F2
228. 8.93 U F U R' F' U2 R' F2 U' R2
229. 7.13 R F R' U' R U F2 R' U F
230. 9.22 F U F2 U' R2 F R F' R' F'
231. 8.66 U' R' U' R' U F U2 R2 F R
232. 8.91 U F U' R' F' U R' U' R2 U'
233. 7.86 F2 U2 F' U' F' U' R' U' R' F2
234. 8.28 F' U2 F' R U R' U2 R U2 F'
235. 8.25 F R2 U2 R U2 F2 U' F R F'
236. 9.98 R U' F U R2 F R2 U2 F R2
237. 8.87 U2 F' U F' U' F2 R F2 R' U2
238. 9.23 U F2 U' F2 U' R F' U F' U'
239. 9.47 F U R F2 R2 U F' R' U' F2
240. 8.85 U F' R2 U R F R F2 U' F
241. 9.89 R' F2 U R' U2 F2 U F2 U' F
242. 8.87 F' R U2 F U F2 U2 R' U' R
243. 10.51 R2 F R' F R F U' R2 U2 R
244. 10.06 F' R2 F U F' R' F2 R2 F2 R
245. 7.31 U' F' R U R2 U2 R' U F2 R2
246. 9.38 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R U
247. 9.83 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R'
248. 10.04 F2 U F' R F2 U' R2 F' R U2
249. 8.41 U2 F' U' R U' F2 U R' F2 R'
250. 6.91 F2 U2 R F2 R U2 F2 U2 R F
251. 9.76 F2 U' R F2 R' F' U' F2 R' F'
252. 6.71 R' F' R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U F2
253. 10.31 U' R2 U' R F R U' F U' F
254. 8.21 F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F2
255. 9.47 F U' R' F R' U' F R' U2 R2
256. 11.00 F2 U' R2 F U' R U2 F U2 F
257. 8.48 U2 F' R2 U F' R2 U F2 R' U'
258. 9.86 R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U F2 R'
259. 9.86 U F2 R F R' U R2 F U2 F2
260. 8.51 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U R U F'
261. 8.17 U R' F2 R2 U' F' U' R U F2
262. 9.47 F' U R' U R' U' R F R' F'
263. 9.53 U F R U2 R' U' F2 U2 R F
264. 11.38 F R U' R U' F' U2 R' U' F2
265. 10.58 F R' U R2 U' F' R F' R2 U'
266. 4.66 F U2 R U2 F R2 F U2 F U2 PBL skip
267. 10.90 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R U' R' F2 R2
268. 10.22 F U' F2 U' F2 R F U2 F' U'
269. 8.07 R' F' R2 U F' R F U' F R
270. 6.28 F R F' U R' F2 U' F' U' R'
271. 8.75 U' R F' U2 R U2 R U2 F' R2
272. 8.63 U' F' U' R F' U' F' R2 F U2
273. 9.75 F R2 F R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' F'
274. 8.44 R2 F' R2 F2 R F' R2 F2 U F'
275. 8.40 R' U2 F' R2 U R U2 R U' F2
276. 8.63 U F U2 F' R F2 R' U R2 U2
277. 10.48 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R U R' U' F2
278. 8.49 U2 R' U2 R2 F U F R2 U' F'
279. 7.32 F U' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' F U'
280. 8.31 R2 F' U' F' U R F2 U R2 U
281. 6.65 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' F
282. 8.39 F2 U F' U F' U F' U2 R U'
283. 9.30 R F2 U2 F2 R U F R2 F2 U
284. 9.59 F R' F' U2 R2 U F2 U' F U
285. 9.83 R2 F' U' R U' F' R2 F' U2 F'
286. 9.22 F' U R F2 R2 F R2 U F U
287. 9.16 U2 R U F2 R F' R U2 R' F
288. 8.14 F2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 F R' F
289. 7.95 U R' U F2 U' F' R' F2 U F
290. 9.60 F U2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R U'
291. 8.03 R2 U R2 U F R' F' R' F2 U2
292. 9.60 U' R U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F' U
293. 8.30 R U' F U' F' R' F' U' R' F
294. 9.21 U R' F2 R' U F' R' U2 F' U
295. 10.05 U2 F R2 F' R U' R' F2 R' F'
296. 7.62 F R2 U2 F' U' R U' R2 F' R'
297. 9.09 U F2 U2 R U F R U2 R2 F2
298. 8.30 F2 U2 R' U R F' R F U R2
299. 7.90 U2 F U' F' R' U' R2 F' R2 U'
300. 9.12 R U F' R' F2 U R2 F U2 F
301. 7.70 F' U R' U F' U2 R2 F R U
302. 7.94 F' U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U F' U2
303. 5.66 R2 F' R' F' R2 U F' R' U R
304. 8.00 U R U2 F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 R'
305. 9.88 F U F R F' R U2 R F' U'
306. 8.67 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R U'
307. 9.40 F2 R' U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2
308. 9.77 U2 R' U F' R2 U R' F R2 U2
309. 8.66 F' U F' U R' U' R F2 U' R'
310. 9.49 U' R2 U2 R F' R' F2 U2 R2 F
311. 8.69 U' F2 U' F2 U R F' R' F' U
312. 6.89 R' U' F U2 F' U2 F2 R F U
313. 3.30 U R U F U' F' R2 U R' F2 PBL skip!
314. 7.10 U' F2 R' F' U2 R U R' U' R'
315. 9.43 U2 R U' F2 R' F R' F2 U' R'
316. 9.15 F U F2 R' U2 R' U2 R F' R
317. 8.99 R2 F2 R' U F' U2 R' F U F'
318. 9.93 R' U2 F' R F R2 U' R F2 U2
319. 9.92 R' U2 F' R' F R2 F2 U F' U2
320. 9.77 F R2 U2 R' F' R' U F2 R' F'
321. 7.15 U' F' U2 F R2 F' U R' U' R
322. 8.79 R U R2 F U' R' U2 F' R' F
323. 9.20 U' R2 U F' R2 F R' F' R2 U'
324. 10.22 R2 F' R U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R
325. 7.58 R2 U R' U' R U' F U R' U2
326. 9.29 U R' F' U' R2 F' U2 R2 F R'
327. 5.02 F2 U R' F' R U2 R2 F R' F2 PBL skip
328. 8.38 F' U2 R U' F2 U' F R2 F' R2
329. 10.04 R2 U' R2 U F' R' F U R2 F
330. 9.07 R' F' U' F U' R U F2 R' U
331. 4.86 R' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' PBL skip. Took me 2 seconds to recognise
332. 8.98 R F R' U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U
333. 8.03 R F' R2 F2 U' R F R U R
334. 9.30 R' F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F'
335. 6.87 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F R' F' U F'
336. 9.20 U2 R U2 R' F R' F2 U2 F2 R
337. 8.08 U' R' F R' F U' R F' R2 U
338. 9.72 F' U2 F' U F2 R' U2 R F2 R
339. 7.45 R' F2 U R U2 F R F U F'
340. 10.07 U R F R' F2 R2 F U F U'
341. 8.78 R F U F' R' U R2 F' U' R'
342. 6.60 R U' R' F2 U2 F U R U' F'
343. 8.59 R U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U F R2
344. 9.44 U F' U' R U2 R2 U R2 F2 R'
345. 8.21 R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R
346. 9.57 U F R F' U F R2 U2 R' F'
347. 9.47 U' F2 R' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R'
348. 10.19 F R U F' U R2 F2 R U2 R'
349. 8.00 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R U F' R' F2
350. 5.27 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F U R2 F2 PBL skip
351. 10.13 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R F R' F2 U
352. 9.61 U2 F' R' F2 R' F2 U R F2 U
353. 9.67 U' R2 U' F U2 R U R' F2 U2
354. 7.13 R' F R' F' R F' U' R F U'
355. 9.48 R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R' F' U2 R'
356. 6.91 R U' R2 U' R' F R2 U' F R
357. 8.58 F' R2 U' R' U' F' R2 U R U'
358. 9.52 U R2 U F' R' F R2 U' R U'
359. 8.30 R2 U F2 U' F U' F R2 F2 U
360. 9.87 R2 F2 U' R F U2 R U2 F2 U
361. 10.82 F2 U' F R F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U'
362. 8.97 U R2 U F' R' F U2 F U' R
363. 6.99 R' U' F' U2 F U2 R' F' U F
364. 8.76 F2 U2 F' R F R' F R2 U2 R
365. 9.63 U2 R F' U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2
366. 7.94 U F' U' F' R' U F2 U' R2 F'
367. 11.39 F2 U' R' F' R' U' F2 R F' U'
368. 9.38 U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R U' R'
369. 10.69 R F U F' R2 F' U' R2 U R
370. 10.48 U2 F2 R U2 R F R2 U' F2 U
371. 9.65 F' R U2 F U F U R2 F' R'
372. 8.12 R F R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F
373. 6.81 F2 R F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U
374. 6.71 F R U2 R U' F' R U2 F R
375. 8.17 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F U R F R'
376. 7.52 U R U' R U2 R2 F U' R2 F2
377. 8.34 R' U2 F R' U' F' U2 R' F2 U
378. 10.02 R U' F' U2 R U2 R U2 F R
379. 5.56 R U' F2 R F' R2 U F' R' U
380. 8.12 F2 U F R U' F2 R F2 U R2
381. 9.59 F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R U' R2 F'
382. 10.93 U R' U F2 R U2 F2 U2 F U2
383. 8.90 R2 F' R2 F' U' R U R U2 R
384. 7.56 R F2 U F2 U F U2 R2 U2 R'
385. 8.06 R U F' U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
386. 7.98 R2 F2 R U F2 R F' R' U F
387. 10.38 F' U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R2 F' R
388. 8.78 R F' R F2 U' R' U' F2 R F2
389. 8.35 R' F' U' F R2 U2 F' R U2 R2
390. 8.91 U' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F'
391. 7.88 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U R U F2 R2
392. 7.68 F' R' U F' U F' R F2 R2 U
393. 11.00 F2 U R' U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F
394. 7.55 U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U R' F'
395. 8.79 U F2 R' F U F U R F2 U2
396. 8.97 F R2 U' F R U2 R2 F2 U R
397. 9.24 F R' F' R2 U2 R F U R' U2
398. 4.65 U F R' U2 R U' F' R2 U' F2
399. 7.91 R F R U F R2 F' R' F R'
400. 7.86 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2
401. 9.44 U' F2 R U' R' F2 U F U2 F'
402. 9.20 F' R' F U R2 F U' F' U2 R2
403. 8.62 U' R F R' U2 R2 F2 U F' U'
404. 7.41 F R F2 U' F' U' R U R' U
405. 10.61 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R' U F' U2
406. 11.19 F R F' U R2 F R2 F' U' F'
407. 9.21 U R' U F U2 F R U' F2 U'
408. 7.04 R2 U' F U F U2 F' R F2 U
409. 10.59 F2 U F R' U R2 F2 U' R' U2
410. 7.67 R2 F' R2 F2 R F' R U' F2 U2
411. 8.86 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U' R F'
412. 7.98 F U R' F' R' U2 R' U R U'
413. 7.58 U R F2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U R'
414. 9.25 U2 F2 R2 U F' U' R2 F' R F2
415. 10.06 F R F2 U2 R U F R F2 R2
416. 9.88 R2 U F' U2 F' U' F2 R F' R
417. 10.96 R2 F' R2 U R F2 U' R' F2 R'
418. 9.32 U' F' R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U' R2
419. 12.91 F' U2 F2 U R F U' R' U' R2
420. 6.84 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R F R2 U'
421. 8.70 U R U F R F2 U' R2 U' R'
422. 7.81 R2 U R' U' F' R' U' R' U' F2
423. 8.33 R U' R F R2 F U F U F
424. 8.08 R' F R U R F' U R U' R'
425. 10.04 F U' R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U F
426. 9.72 U2 F U' R F2 U2 F' R F' U2
427. 2.95 U F U2 R U' F R' F' U2 R' PBL SKIP OMFG
428. 10.64 U R' F' U F R2 U2 R2 F' U2
429. 9.47 R2 U2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F U F
430. 5.72 R U' F2 R2 U F' R' U2 F2 U'
431. 6.06 R2 F U2 R F U F U' R' F'
432. 9.92 F' R2 F U F' R U F U' F2
433. 10.52 F2 R' F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U2
434. 5.51 U R2 F2 U' R F' R2 U2 F2 R'
435. 8.24 R U2 F' R2 U' R2 F R' F2 R2
436. 6.98 U R' U R2 F R2 F' R2 F' U'
437. 5.29 F' U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' F U2
438. 5.08 U' R F2 R' F' R2 F' R' F R' p
439. 10.56 U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U R U2
440. 9.05 R' U R2 U2 R' F' R F R2 F
441. 8.32 F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R' F2 U' F
442. 9.53 U F' U F U' F' R U F' R2
443. 9.23 U2 R F U F' U' F2 U R' F'
444. 7.79 R2 F' U' R U2 F U2 R2 F' R'
445. 9.29 F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 U F R2 F'
446. 9.30 U2 R' F' R' U' F' R U2 F2 U'
447. 12.17 F U F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U2
448. 9.41 U2 R F U2 R U' R2 F2 R U2
449. 8.04 U' R U' R F R F2 R2 F U2
450. 7.46 U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F' U' PBL skip. Took me 4 seconds to recognise.
451. 9.67 F2 R' F' R U F' R F' U F2
452. 8.15 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F U' R' U2
453. 7.79 U R' U2 F R U F R F U
454. 9.84 U' F R2 F R2 U F U' R' U2
455. 9.85 R U2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U'
456. 5.83 U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F2 R2 U
457. 6.35 F2 U2 F2 R F U2 F U2 R2 U
458. 7.86 F2 U R U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U
459. 9.24 U2 R U2 F R' U F' U2 F' U
460. 9.41 R' F2 U F R' F2 R2 F2 R' F
461. 9.88 F' U' R F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U
462. 7.98 U2 R F R' U' R U F2 R U2
463. 8.44 U2 R' U R2 U R F' R U' R'
464. 9.78 R F2 U' R F R U' F' U' F2
465. 10.30 R U' F2 U F' R2 U F R2 U2
466. 4.86 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' R PBL skip
467. 8.99 R' U R U F2 R2 U R U F'
468. 7.06 R F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R'
469. 8.62 F' R F2 U R U2 F R' U2 F'
470. 9.76 R2 F' R2 U F' R2 U' F U2 R
471. 7.74 U F2 U R F2 R F U2 F R2
472. 7.72 U2 F R U2 R' U R F' R2 U2
473. 10.13 R U2 F' U R' U2 R U F U
474. 6.92 U2 F R U F R2 F2 U F' R
475. 4.91 U2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F U F'
476. 9.08 F2 U' F U F R' F U2 R U
477. 9.24 R F R2 U2 R2 F' R' F' R' F
478. 7.68 U2 R F2 R U R' U2 R U2 R2
479. 9.61 F U' F' U2 F R' U' F R F'
480. 4.10 R' F2 R2 U R U R F' U' R' PBL skip!
481. 4.66 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R U'
482. 7.85 R2 F R' U2 R F U' R' U' F'
483. 7.96 F R' U R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
484. 9.29 U2 R U' R F2 R2 F R' F' R2
485. 9.16 U' F2 U2 F R' F2 R U F U'
486. 8.31 R2 U2 R U2 R F U2 R F U
487. 9.35 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R
488. 8.04 U R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R F U
489. 5.45 F U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F' U2 R
490. 10.73 F R' U R U' F R2 U2 R2 U
491. 8.32 U' F U' R2 F2 R' F R' U' F
492. 7.76 F U' F' R2 F R' U2 F R' U'
493. 7.90 R' F U F2 U' F' U' R2 U' F'
494. 7.45 U2 F U' F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2
495. 8.81 R F' R2 U2 R' F R U2 R' U2
496. 7.70 F2 U R U F' R U F' R' U2
497. 8.21 U F2 U2 R' F R U F2 R2 F
498. 10.39 U' R U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2
499. 9.80 F R2 F U2 R U R' U2 F' R'
500. 7.64 U' F' R2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2
501. 10.29 F R2 U2 F R F2 U' F2 R' F
502. 9.31 U2 R2 F U' R' U R' U2 R' U'
503. 7.40 U R' F U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R'
504. 7.79 U F' R2 F R2 F2 R2 U R2 F'
505. 9.54 R2 U' F U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R
506. 6.91 U2 R F' U' R F2 U F' R U
507. 8.78 F U' R2 F' R2 U R F2 U2 R'
508. 10.95 F2 R U F U' F2 U2 R2 U' R'
509. 8.57 R2 F' R F2 U' R U R' F2 U
510. 8.85 F2 R2 F R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2
511. 3.92 F R' F U2 R U F U' R U' PBL skip
512. 9.31 U R U2 R' U2 F' U2 R F U2
513. 8.82 F R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U'
514. 6.99 U' F' U' F R' F' U2 R U2 F2
515. 7.95 U' F2 U R F2 U' R' F2 R F2
516. 9.11 F' U' R2 U' F2 R F U F' R'
517. 5.29 U' F R2 F' U2 F' R' F' U' R2
518. 9.86 U R2 F' U2 R' F U' F' R2 F'
519. 10.02 U2 F' R U F R2 F' U2 R' U'
520. 2.90 R F R' F R' F U2 R2 F2 U2 PBL SKIP ONMG OMG OMG
521. 8.01 R F U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F'
522. 5.21 R F U R F' R' U2 F' U F2
523. 9.29 U' R' U' R2 F' U' R U R2 U
524. 10.05 F2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 F R U2 F2
525. 7.19 F U' F R U' R2 U' R2 F2 U'
526. 5.79 R F' R2 U2 F' U' F' U' F' R
527. 8.32 R F' U2 R' U2 F2 R F U2 R'
528. 8.83 F' R U F' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
529. 9.80 R' U2 F U F R' F2 R' U' R2
530. 8.12 R' F2 U' R U' F2 U' R F R'
531. 9.04 R2 U F' R' U R2 U2 R F' R'
532. 6.15 U F' U2 F R F' R' U' R F
533. 10.95 U' R2 U F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R2
534. 8.68 F U2 F R2 F2 U F' U F' U
535. 7.52 F2 U R' U F R2 U F' R F
536. 3.32 F' R2 F R2 F R U R2 F U PBL skip
537. 7.53 U F' U F' U' F R' F2 U R'
538. 11.47 F2 U R F2 U' R F' U2 R F
539. 10.97 U' F U R U' R2 F2 R2 F U'
540. 6.87 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U R
541. 8.04 R2 F' U' F U2 F U' R2 F2 U2
542. 8.90 R2 F' R' U2 F R U F R U
543. 6.90 F' R2 U2 R U F2 R F' U R2
544. 7.17 U2 F R' U R2 U2 F R' U' R2
545. 9.76 F' U R' F' U' R' F' R' F' R
546. 7.67 U F' R F' U' R U2 F' U2 R
547. 8.31 U' F U R' U F2 U2 R F R'
548. 8.32 U' F' R' U' F U F R2 F U2
549. 10.46 U2 F' U' R U' F U' F' R U2
550. 8.15 U' F2 U2 F' U' R F' U' F2 U'
551. 9.62 F' U' R' F U F' R F2 R2 U2
552. 9.76 F U F' R2 F2 R F' R2 U' R
553. 10.14 R2 F' U' F U2 R' F' R2 F R2
554. 8.34 R F2 U R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 F
555. 9.97 R2 U F' R2 U F' U2 F U' F'
556. 8.16 U R2 F' U F R2 F U F' U'
557. 10.55 F R2 F' U2 F U R2 F2 U R
558. 4.45 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 PBl skip
559. 6.54 R U R' F U' F R U2 F U2
560. 6.41 U' R U F2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F
561. 9.78 F2 R2 U2 F U F2 U2 F' R U
562. 6.87 R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2
563. 10.52 U' F2 U R2 F2 U R U' R2 F2
564. 8.33 R' U' F' U F U R U' R' F
565. 8.04 U F2 R' U R' F' R2 U R2 F'
566. 8.35 R' F2 U F U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
567. 7.53 U2 F2 U F2 U F' U2 F U' F2
568. 8.81 R U2 F R F' R2 F U' F2 U2
569. 7.49 R' U R U F' R2 F R2 F U2
570. 9.75 U2 R2 F' U F2 U2 R F' R' F'
571. 4.99 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 F' U R' F PBL skip
572. 8.79 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U
573. 6.01 U2 F R' U' F2 R U' R' F R
574. 9.07 F U2 R' U R2 F' R U' R' F
575. 9.47 R2 U R U2 F' R' F2 U R' F'
576. 7.78 F' U' R U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
577. 9.33 U F R2 F R' U R2 F2 R2 U'
578. 7.58 R2 F' R2 U' R2 F R' F' U' R2
579. 6.79 U' R' U2 F2 U' F' R U R2 F'
580. 7.84 F R' U' R2 U F U2 R F2 R2
581. 9.22 R' F2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 U' R'
582. 5.60 U R' U F2 R' F2 U' R U2 R
583. 7.26 U F R F U2 F' R U R' U2
584. 9.42 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R F' R' F' U
585. 9.76 U R F R' U' F2 R' F U2 R'
586. 7.76 U' R' F' R2 U2 R F R U R'
587. 10.34 F' R F R2 F U F2 U' F' U2
588. 8.62 F2 U' F U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2
589. 10.23 F R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2
590. 8.81 U2 R' U' F' R U' R' F2 U' F
591. 9.66 R2 F' U R' F2 R U2 R F' U
592. 5.83 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R F2 PBL skip
593. 4.47 F2 R2 F2 R2 F U' F' R2 U2 F PBL skip
594. 8.37 R' U' R' F' U' R2 U R2 U2 R'
595. 8.05 R' U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R F U'
596. 7.91 F' R' F' R U2 F' U2 R2 U' R2
597. 6.29 R2 U' F2 U F' R' F U2 R' U2
598. 8.36 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F
599. 8.64 R' F' U' R F2 R2 F' U F R
600. 7.96 F2 U2 R' U' R F' U' R' U R2
601. 8.54 F2 U' F2 R' F R U' R U' F
602. 7.40 R U2 R' U' F' U2 R' U2 R' F
603. 7.42 F' U' F' U' F' U' F R2 F2 U2
604. 6.23 R2 U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 F2
605. 8.32 U2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U' F' U' F2
606. 5.78 U2 R U2 F' R F2 R U R2 U'
607. 9.50 R' U' R' U' R2 F R' U F2 R2
608. 8.35 R U' R F R' U2 R U' F2 U'
609. 10.10 U' R U F R U2 R U2 R' U'
610. 6.93 R2 U R' F R2 U2 F2 R2 U R
611. 9.05 R U2 F R' F U F2 U2 R F
612. 8.82 R' U' F2 U F U R F2 U2 R
613. 7.51 F R2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 F' R
614. 9.50 F2 U F U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F R
615. 8.25 R U R2 U' F2 U' R F2 U R2
616. 10.19 U F' R' F U F U' F R' F2
617. 6.32 F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 F' R' F2 R'
618. 9.99 R' U R U' R F' U F' R' F'
619. 11.60 F' U R' F2 R2 U R F2 R2 F
620. 9.66 F' U2 F2 U' F' R F R' U' R
621. 8.04 U2 R F' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U F'
622. 7.11 U' F' U' F' U F2 U2 R F R'
623. 9.41 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F
624. 9.74 U' F R F2 U2 R U' R' U' F
625. 8.87 F U' F2 R2 F2 U R F U' F'
626. 7.85 F2 R U R U R' F' R' F U2
627. 8.40 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 U R' F' R
628. 10.43 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' F U F R2
629. 9.45 R2 F R' F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U2
630. 8.66 U F' U' F R2 U' F' U' R U'
631. 6.29 R2 U' F U2 F' R U2 R2 U' F
632. 7.58 R U' R F U R' U F2 U2 F'
633. 6.86 U R' U R F' U R U' F' R'
634. 9.20 R2 F' U F2 R F' U R2 U2 F2
635. 7.82 U R' F2 R' U R F' R U F2
636. 4.22 F2 U F' R F' R' U R2 F U PBL skip
637. 7.83 R2 F U2 F R' U' F U' R' U2
638. 8.73 R F U' F2 U2 R F R F R'
639. 11.32 U2 R2 F' U R2 F R' F' R' F
640. 11.72 F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F U' R'
641. 7.68 F' R' F R F R U R' F' U'
642. 6.82 F' R' F R F' R' F' R' F' U2
643. 8.30 R2 F U' F' R' U F2 U' F' R2
644. 8.78 F R U F' R U' F2 U' R2 U2
645. 8.39 F2 R2 F U F' R' U' R2 U F2
646. 7.46 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R
647. 7.49 R2 U' F R U2 R' U2 F R' U'
648. 4.52 R' U' R2 U2 R F2 R F R F
649. 9.75 U R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F2 R U
650. 7.01 F U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U
651. 7.04 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R U2 R
652. 7.45 R' U' R U R2 U' F' U R F
653. 5.00 R' U' F U R U2 F2 R2 F U
654. 6.06 U2 R2 F U R' U F U' R2 F2
655. 8.21 R U2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U R2 F2
656. 8.64 R' F' R2 F U2 F' U R2 U' F
657. 10.04 U' F' R2 U2 R F2 R2 F U R2
658. 7.64 U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 F R' F' R
659. 8.49 R' F2 U2 R F2 U' R2 U' R U2
660. 7.82 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 U F R2 U'
661. 9.22 R F R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U R F2
662. 10.41 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U R' U F'
663. 8.84 U R' U' R U2 F' R2 U R2 U2
664. 9.61 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U F2 U2 R' U
665. 10.30 F' R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F U2 F
666. 8.94 F R2 U R F' R2 F' U F' U'
667. 10.75 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 F U' R2 U
668. 7.49 U' F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R F' U'
669. 8.30 U R' U2 F' R2 F R F U' R
670. 8.95 U R' F' R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R
671. 8.49 U' R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U F' R' F2
672. 5.78 U' R U2 F R' F2 R F2 R2 F'
673. 8.93 F' R' F R' F2 U' R' F U' F
674. 7.17 U F U2 F R' F' R U2 F U
675. 6.77 U2 F2 U' F R' U' R' F U R'
676. 7.58 U F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U2 R2 F'
677. 4.39 F U2 F R F U' F' R' U' R' PBL skip
678. 9.68 R' F U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R
679. 7.53 F' U2 F U F2 U R2 F' U' R2
680. 8.81 R' F R2 U' F2 R2 U R' U' F'
681. 7.72 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U F2 U' F2
682. 9.51 R F' R' U' F R' U F R2 U'
683. 9.21 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2
684. 6.65 F U2 R2 F R' F2 U' R F R'
685. 7.49 U F2 R2 U' F U2 F' R F2 U
686. 9.31 R2 U2 F' U' F2 R F2 U' F U
687. 7.95 R U2 F2 R U R' U R U2 F'
688. 8.51 F' U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U R U2
689. 4.75 U R' U2 R2 F2 R F' R F U2 PBL skip
690. 7.72 R' U F2 R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U'
691. 8.24 R F' R' U' R2 U F' U R U'
692. 4.43 R' F' R U2 R' U2 F' R U' F2
693. 7.51 R' U R F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R F2
694. 7.96 U2 F' U2 R F' U R U' R' U2
695. 9.60 R' U F U' F' U' R' U2 R' F2
696. 9.88 U R2 F U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 U'
697. 7.40 U R F' R2 F' U F' R F U'
698. 8.50 R U2 F' U2 R F' U R' F' U
699. 9.52 R U' F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U'
700. 7.80 F' R' U' F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F
701. 9.69 U2 F U F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
702. 7.95 U F2 R' U2 R U F R U2 R2
703. 9.13 F U2 F2 U2 F' R' U R U2 R
704. 8.68 U' F U F' U' R2 F' U F' R
705. 5.98 F' R2 U' F' U2 F R U F' U2
706. 9.80 F' R' F R F U R2 U2 F2 U
707. 7.79 U R' F2 U2 R F U2 R U R2
708. 8.26 F R2 F R2 U' R U' R2 F2 U'
709. 6.51 R' F U' R F' U F U' R2 F
710. 9.50 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F R'
711. 9.70 F' U R' U2 F R2 F' R2 U F
712. 9.84 U R F2 R2 U' R2 F U2 F' R2
713. 8.85 U' R U2 F U R' F U2 R2 F'
714. 7.37 U' F2 U' R' U2 R F' U' F R'
715. 9.14 F' U2 F U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U'
716. 9.27 U' F2 R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F R
717. 7.31 U' R' U R2 F R2 U2 R U2 F'
718. 5.16 R' U2 F' R' F R' U2 F R' U2
719. 9.50 R2 U2 R' F R' F R' U' R' F'
720. 8.70 F' U' F' U R U2 R U F' R2
721. 8.37 F' R U F R U R2 F' R' U2
722. 7.76 U' R2 F' U' F2 U' F' R2 F' U2
723. 9.44 F2 R' F2 U R2 F' U2 R F' R'
724. 10.73 R2 U R' F' U R2 U2 R' F R
725. 6.63 F' U2 F' U' F2 U' F' R' F U2
726. 8.34 U R' F' R2 F R U2 F2 U R2
727. 5.92 R2 U' F2 R U R2 U F' U' R'
728. 8.79 R F2 U F2 U F R' U' F2 R'
729. 7.27 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R U R U'
730. 8.64 F2 U2 F R F2 R F U' F R
731. 9.12 R F' U' F R2 F2 U R F' U
732. 9.86 R2 U' F' R' F U' F' R2 U F2
733. 9.83 U2 R' U2 F R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2
734. 8.08 R2 U F U' F' U2 R F R2 F'
735. 6.61 U2 F' R' U R2 F2 U2 F' U' R'
736. 3.48 F2 U R U' R2 U R' U R' F PBL skip
737. 9.29 U R' F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R F2
738. 9.47 R U2 F' U2 R2 U' F R' F2 R
739. 9.60 R U2 F' R F U' R2 F2 U2 R2
740. 7.09 R U' R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U' F
741. 9.42 U' F R U2 R U2 F2 R2 F R2
742. 6.37 U2 F2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 F' U
743. 9.53 F U' R2 F' R' U' F' U R U2
744. 9.48 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R U
745. 7.51 F' R2 F R U2 F U R2 F' R
746. 8.47 F2 R2 U F R2 U' F' R2 U R'
747. 8.10 U2 R U2 F2 R2 F R2 U R' U
748. 8.46 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2
749. 8.90 U2 R' U F2 R F' U2 R2 F' U'
750. 7.67 R U' R U F' R2 U R F R'
751. 9.56 F2 U' R2 U2 F U' R F2 U' R
752. 6.30 U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R F' R' F'
753. 9.52 R2 F' R' U R U2 R' F U' R2
754. 8.93 U2 F2 R F' U' F' U R U R'
755. 9.84 F2 U2 R U R2 F' U' R' F2 R
756. 7.34 F2 U' F' R U R' F R2 F U'
757. 6.58 U R U' F2 R U2 F R U' R
758. 7.88 F2 R F' U R' U F2 U' R' F'
759. 10.96 U2 F' U2 F' U F2 R U F U'
760. 9.81 F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R U' R2
761. 11.19 F2 R F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R U
762. 9.52 F' U2 R U2 R' U2 F' R U' F2
763. 9.65 U F R2 F R2 U2 R F2 U F
764. 9.55 R' U' F' R F2 U2 R F2 U2 F
765. 9.40 U2 R F' U F2 R U2 R' U2 F2
766. 6.50 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2
767. 9.02 R2 U2 R F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2
768. 11.40 F U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U' F
769. 10.53 R2 F U2 F2 R' U F' U R U2
770. 11.36 U2 F' U2 F U2 R U2 F' R U2
771. 10.47 R U R F2 U R F2 U F U
772. 9.47 R2 F R U R' F R U2 R2 U2
773. 8.94 U' R' U R F U2 R2 F2 U F2
774. 10.27 U2 F R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F U F'
775. 10.22 R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U R2 F U'
776. 9.19 F2 U F2 R' F R2 F U2 R' F'
777. 9.71 R F2 R F U F' R U' F R
778. 5.34 F R' U2 F R' U2 F U2 R U2 PBL skip
779. 7.75 U F' R F' R2 U2 R U2 F2 U'
780. 10.11 U2 R' F' R' U F U2 R' F' U'
781. 9.72 U' R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U
782. 7.83 R F2 U' R2 F' U2 R U' F U
783. 9.86 F2 R' F R2 F R2 U R2 U R
784. 8.65 R2 U R U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R2
785. 9.43 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F R' F2
786. 7.44 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F U' R'
787. 10.65 U' F U2 R2 U F U' R2 F R2
788. 8.22 F2 U' F' R' F' R F R2 F' U
789. 8.71 U' F' R2 F R U2 F R2 F2 U
790. 9.72 R2 U2 R' F R F2 U R2 F' R
791. 8.72 R U' R' U2 R F2 R2 F2 U R'
792. 7.44 U F R F2 R' F2 U F2 R2 F2
793. 11.02 R' F2 U' R' U R2 F' R F2 U
794. 10.65 U R' U F U2 R U' F U2 F
795. 10.80 U' F2 U F2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F
796. 10.25 R2 U2 R' U2 R U F' R F' R
797. 9.41 R U' F R' U' F2 R2 F2 U F'
798. 5.61 U2 F U' F R F' U F' U2 F' PBL skip
799. 9.91 R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R' F2 U' F2
800. 9.94 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U R
801. 8.77 R U' F U F U2 F U' F R2
802. 8.53 F R2 F2 R' F R' F2 R' U' R
803. 5.79 U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U' R
804. 7.47 U F2 R F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 F
805. 7.13 R2 U' R2 F R' U' F2 U' F R'
806. 10.02 U2 R2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R2
807. 8.93 R F' U2 F U' F R' F' R U'
808. 9.60 R' F R U' F' R2 U' R U' F
809. 8.06 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R F' R F'
810. 7.64 R' U R' F' R2 F' R' F R2 F2
811. 10.17 F R F R U' F R2 F2 U2 R'
812. 7.61 U F' R U2 R' U F R2 U2 R
813. 8.57 U' R' U2 F2 U' R F' R2 F2 R
814. 8.08 F2 R' F R2 F R2 F' R F' U2
815. 10.84 U' R F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
816. 8.24 R F' R' U R' U R F2 U2 R
817. 9.74 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 F2
818. 9.71 R' F2 R F U2 R F' R F R2
819. 7.55 F2 R U F R2 F2 U F2 R' F2
820. 8.57 R F2 R' F R F R2 F U F2
821. 8.96 U R' F' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
822. 7.69 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F U2 F2 R
823. 8.48 U R' U2 F' U' F' U R2 U' R2
824. 9.49 R F U2 F U' F' R U' R' U
825. 9.88 F2 U R F' U F R' F' U' F2
826. 9.06 F' U' R2 U' R' F U R' U2 R'
827. 7.81 U' F U' R F U R' U R2 U'
828. 3.71 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R F' R PBL skip
829. 7.89 R2 F' R' U R' F2 R' U' R' U2
830. 9.83 R F R2 U R U R F U F2
831. 9.76 R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 F U'
832. 6.54 U R U2 R F R U2 R U' F2
833. 9.04 F U F2 R' F2 R' F2 U' F U'
834. 8.33 U2 F2 U R' U' F' R2 U2 R2 U2
835. 6.90 U2 R' F2 U F U2 R2 U2 F U2
836. 6.88 U R F2 U2 F' U F R F' R
837. 7.94 U R F R2 F2 R F U2 R' F
838. 8.62 R' U2 R2 F U R F2 U2 F R2
839. 6.63 U F U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' F2
840. 8.68 R2 F' U F U R F U2 F2 R
841. 6.77 F' U2 F' R U' F' U' R F' R2
842. 8.72 R2 U' F U F R F' U R F'
843. 10.95 U F2 U2 F' U R F' U2 R U
844. 6.55 F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U' F' R' U
845. 5.99 R2 F' R F U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U'
846. 4.30 F R' U F2 U R' U' F U R'
847. 7.94 R2 U' R' U R' F' U' R' U2 R'
848. 8.00 F' U R' U F' R U2 R F2 U'
849. 7.64 U' R' U' R U' F' R' F R2 U2
850. 8.03 U2 F2 R' U2 R F U R2 F R2
851. 6.39 F' U F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' F U2
852. 6.53 R F R' F' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F
853. 7.63 F' R U F' R' F' R U' R F2
854. 4.98 U2 R' U F' R2 F R2 U' R' U
855. 6.79 F' U F2 R F R' F2 R2 F U2
856. 7.71 U2 R2 U R' F' R2 U F U' F'
857. 5.82 F' U F U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R'
858. 3.00 U F2 R2 U F R' F2 R' U' R2 PBl skip
859. 8.87 F2 U2 F' R' U' F' U' R' U2 R
860. 6.42 R U F2 U' F R U2 F2 U F
861. 6.97 R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R
862. 7.05 R F2 R F' R' U' F2 U2 F2 U2
863. 7.67 U R F' R' F U' F2 R2 U F
864. 4.97 R' F2 R U' R F' R' U2 R2 U'
865. 7.74 F R2 F R2 F' R U R2 F' U
866. 7.69 F R2 F' R U F2 R' F' R' U
867. 7.77 U2 F2 R2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2
868. 6.28 F2 R U' R U' R' U R' U2 F'
869. 6.98 F U' R F2 R F' U' R2 F2 U
870. 8.18 F' R' F R2 U F U2 F2 R' U'
871. 2.45 R' U' R2 F' R2 U F' R U F PBL SKIP WOOOO!!!
872. 7.91 U' R F2 U' F' R' U2 R F2 U'
873. 9.58 F U' R2 U R2 F' U R2 F' U
874. 6.09 U F' U F' R2 U2 R U2 F R'
875. 8.30 F2 R U2 F R' U2 R' U R' U'
876. 7.59 R F R' U2 F2 U2 F R' U2 R
877. 8.36 F U2 F' U2 F' R' U R U' F2
878. 7.64 U R U2 F' U2 R' F2 U' F R'
879. 7.86 F U' F R2 U' R' U2 F' R' F2
880. 6.19 U2 R F' U2 R U F2 U F2 R2
881. 6.42 U' R' F U F' U' F' R2 U' F2
882. 7.16 F' U F' U R' U' F' U F' R
883. 7.76 U R2 F U R F' R2 U F2 R
884. 8.41 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R
885. 10.12 R' U' R' F' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2
886. 7.86 F' U' R F' U R2 F' U2 R2 U'
887. 8.46 F' U' R U F R F2 U2 R2 U
888. 8.71 U' R' U' R U' F2 R F U' R
889. 7.34 F2 R U' F U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2
890. 5.97 R2 U' F' R2 F' U R2 U R F'
891. 8.06 U' R2 F U2 R U' R F2 U' F'
892. 7.49 R F U2 F' U2 F2 U F' U F'
893. 7.11 R U F' R' F' U2 R2 F2 U R'
894. 5.99 U F2 R F' R2 F U2 F' U R'
895. 9.12 F' U' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R
896. 9.07 R F' R' F2 R' F' R F' R' F'
897. 8.17 F2 R2 U R U F' U' R F2 R2
898. 6.45 U R2 U R' U' F' R2 U' F U
899. 6.96 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R F2
900. 6.33 F' R F2 U2 R' F2 R U' R U
901. 10.64 R F' U R F' R U2 R F' R'
902. 9.66 R2 U2 R U2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 R'
903. 6.77 R2 F U' R' F U' F' R' F' R2
904. 8.32 U' R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F2 R
905. 5.52 R2 U' R F' R U2 F2 U R' F'
906. 4.22 U2 R U' R2 U R2 F U' R U' PBL skip
907. 8.03 R F2 U F2 U R F2 U' R2 U
908. 7.90 U' R2 U R F R U' F2 U' R
909. 5.29 U R U R' U F' U' F2 R2 U'
910. 5.60 F2 U2 R U R F2 U2 R' F U'
911. 7.02 R2 U R2 F' U2 R' F' R' F U'
912. 8.59 F R2 U' F2 R F' U F2 R U2
913. 6.77 F' R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 U' F2 R
914. 8.42 F R F R F2 R2 U R2 U2 F'
915. 8.32 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 F2
916. 6.24 U F' R2 U F2 U' F' U' R2 F
917. 7.50 R F' U2 F U R F2 U2 F U2
918. 8.59 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F'
919. 7.47 R U2 R U R' U F R F' R
920. 9.06 F' U' F' U F' U F' U R2 F'
921. 7.95 U2 R' F2 R' F' R' F2 U2 R2 U'
922. 7.64 R F2 U F' U2 R' F2 U' R U2
923. 8.13 U' R2 U F U F2 U' R F2 U2
924. 7.29 F' U' R2 U R F2 R F U' R'
925. 10.46 U F U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' F'
926. 6.42 U R F' U2 R F U F R F2
927. 9.06 F' R' U2 F U F2 U' F2 R' F
928. 5.84 U F' U R U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U
929. 8.50 F' U F' U' F2 R' F R' U2 R'
930. 6.26 U' F U F2 R2 U R2 U' R U2
931. 7.49 F2 R U2 F U F' U' R F2 U2
932. 10.29 U' R2 F U' F2 U F U' F R2
933. 7.78 F R' F2 R' U' R' F R F U2
934. 6.14 F U' R F2 U F R F' R2 F
935. 7.44 U2 F R F U2 R2 F R U' F2
936. 10.96 U' R U R2 F2 R' U' R U2 F2
937. 10.42 U2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' F U R2
938. 8.76 R' F2 U F' U' F' U2 R' F2 R2
939. 8.89 F2 R2 U F R' U' F2 U F2 U2
940. 7.50 R2 U' F' R U' F' U' F2 R2 U
941. 10.96 U' R U F2 U F U2 R2 U' R'
942. 5.48 F2 U' R2 U R2 F R2 U F R'
943. 8.26 U' R2 F2 U' R' F' U F2 U F'
944. 8.36 F R U2 R' F U2 R F R2 F2
945. 7.01 R' F R U R' F' R U2 R' U
946. 8.71 R2 F R2 F R' U F2 U2 F2 U
947. 3.67 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' F' R U2 F PBL skip
948. 4.09 U' F R F U2 R2 F U' R' U'
949. 10.11 R2 U R U R U F2 U F' U
950. 7.02 F' R' F R U' F2 U' F' U' R
951. 8.32 U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' R F' R
952. 6.77 R' U' F' R U F2 R' F R' U
953. 8.89 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 F R' F'
954. 9.59 U F R2 F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U2
955. 7.69 R2 F U F' R F U F U' R'
956. 8.59 U R' F' U2 R' U2 F2 U R2 U2
957. 3.57 U2 R F2 R' U' R U R2 U F2 PBL skip
958. 10.92 F R' F' U2 F2 U' F R F2 R
959. 8.05 R' U F2 R' F2 U F U' R F'
960. 5.82 U' F' U2 R2 F R U' R U F2
961. 8.07 R2 F' R' F2 U' F' R' U F R2
962. 9.68 U2 F U' R2 U' F R U2 F2 U
963. 10.01 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R U R'
964. 8.13 U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 F2 R' U' R2
965. 9.56 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R F'
966. 8.72 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R F R U'
967. 7.52 F' R' U' F R2 F' U F U F
968. 5.24 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F' U F R'
969. 10.76 F' R F2 R U' F' U' R2 U2 R2
970. 8.21 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U R2 U R'
971. 7.95 U R' F R2 U' F' R F' R2 F'
972. 10.50 U R2 F' R2 U' F' U' R2 F' R
973. 8.66 F' R U F' R' U2 F' R' F R2
974. 7.67 F U R2 F R' F R U2 F2 R2
975. 8.49 U' F2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' F' U
976. 7.82 F2 R U F U R' U2 R2 U R'
977. 9.12 F R2 F' U R' U2 R' F' R2 U
978. 5.62 R' U' F U F' U2 R F2 U2 R
979. 9.95 F2 R' F U' R' U' R F U2 R
980. 9.23 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U F R'
981. 9.87 R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U R' U2
982. 8.75 F2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U' R F' R2
983. 7.16 R' F U R F' R' F2 U' F U2
984. 7.63 U2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 F' R' U R2
985. 9.33 F U2 F U R' F U F2 R2 F'
986. 9.07 R U R' U' F' R2 U' F2 R' U2
987. 7.08 U F' U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2
988. 7.64 R2 U' R' F2 U2 F' R U F U
989. 8.21 R2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R F2 R U2
990. 9.38 F U' F' U2 F' U' R U R F
991. 8.66 F' R U F' R' F U2 R2 F' R
992. 8.48 U' R2 U' R F R F2 R2 F' R
993. 7.05 F U R' U2 F2 U F' U' F2 R'
994. 8.12 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2
995. 8.68 U' R' U2 R2 F2 R U F' U2 F'
996. 6.95 R F' R U' F2 U' R' F2 R' U2
997. 8.99 F2 U F2 R U R2 F R F U'
998. 7.45 R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R F
999. 6.60 F2 U F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F U'
1000. 9.20 R F U' F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U'
1001. 9.61 U R2 F U R U F2 R F' R
1002. 7.97 R2 U2 R2 U2 F U' R' U' R' U2
1003. 9.49 U' F U2 F R U R U F2 U
1004. 7.79 R F' R2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2
1005. 6.81 F' R' F R' F' R' U R U2 F'
1006. 7.68 F2 R' U F U R F R2 U R'
1007. 7.04 U F' U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F2 U'
1008. 9.47 U2 F U2 F R2 U R' F U' R2
1009. 8.90 R' U' F R U F U R' F' R'
1010. 8.84 U2 R F' R U F' R' F' U F'
1011. 5.37 F' R' F U F' U' R F2 U F2
1012. 6.95 F U F2 U2 F' R F2 R U F
1013. 6.90 U F U' F R' U R F' U2 F2
1014. 7.91 R' F2 R U' F R2 U R2 F2 U2
1015. 8.76 R' F U' F R2 F' U2 R' F' U'
1016. 7.44 U' R2 F U F' R' F2 U F2 U2
1017. 9.69 U F U F' U2 F U' F' R' F'
1018. 9.67 R' F R U2 R F U' R' F U
1019. 6.95 U2 R' U' R2 U F2 R' U F' R
1020. 9.49 R' F U R' U2 R2 U R' F R'
1021. 6.01 F R U R F' R' F' R2 F R
1022. 6.80 F2 U' F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U' F2
1023. 7.87 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F' R' U' R2 U
1024. 3.10 R F' U F U2 R F U R' U PBL skip
1025. 7.81 F2 R' F R U2 F R' F' U F2
1026. 8.03 F R' F U2 F R F U2 R' F2
1027. 8.50 U2 F' R2 U R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
1028. 8.30 F U' F' U' R F' R' F U' F
1029. 6.57 F2 R U' R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R2
1030. 7.61 U2 F R F U F2 U R U R2
1031. 6.32 U' R U F' R F U F2 U' F
1032. 11.40 F' R2 U2 F R U' F2 U2 F' U
1033. 9.57 R' F R F U F' R F2 R2 F'
1034. 11.65 F' R' F' U' R2 U F U R' F2
1035. 10.01 R' U R U R' F' R F2 R U'
1036. 7.76 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R F2 U R
1037. 7.55 R2 F R F U' R2 U R' F R'
1038. 10.04 F R2 U' F R U2 R2 F2 U' F
1039. 6.28 R' U' R F U' F' U F' R U'
1040. 9.84 U' R2 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F' R
1041. 7.45 F R F2 U' F' R F R F' R'
1042. 9.22 R F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U F' R2
1043. 12.32 R2 F R2 F2 R U' R U R2 U2
1044. 7.67 R' U' R2 F' U2 F2 U' F U2 R2
1045. 7.34 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R U
1046. 7.37 U R F2 U' R' U2 F' R U' R
1047. 9.47 U' R' U' F' R' U2 F R U2 F'
1048. 9.61 F U' R2 F2 U' R U2 R U2 F2
1049. 7.07 F U' R U R2 U' R' U' R2 F2
1050. 10.58 F R F' R2 U2 R F U' F' R'
1051. 9.83 F' U2 F' U F2 R' U F' U' R'
1052. 8.62 U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U R2 F R2
1053. 8.49 R2 U F R' F2 R' F U F2 U'
1054. 7.04 U F R' U R2 F2 R U F2 R'
1055. 4.07 R2 U F U R2 U2 F2 R F R2
1056. 8.48 F' R' F R2 U R2 F2 R U R2
1057. 6.90 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' U' F R2 U'
1058. 7.92 R2 U R2 F R' U' R' U2 R2 F
1059. 9.38 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U
1060. 7.96 F U' R F R2 U2 R U' F2 U2
1061. 9.38 R F' R' U F' R U' F2 R' F
1062. 9.44 F U2 R U' R F U' R' U' R
1063. 8.10 R2 F' U2 R F' R U2 F' R' F'
1064. 6.96 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F R' F2 R'
1065. 8.09 F' U F' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R'
1066. 9.31 F' R F2 U2 R F' R' F U2 R
1067. 5.76 R2 U F' R' F R' U2 R' F U2
1068. 7.28 U2 R' U' F2 R2 F R U' R F'
1069. 5.28 U F' U R F' U2 R2 F' R U2 PBl skip
1070. 10.32 U' F U' R2 F' R' U F2 R F2
1071. 8.36 U F R F' R2 U2 F R' U' F'
1072. 6.59 U' F' R U' R F' R2 U F2 R2
1073. 7.94 R2 U' R U2 F2 U2 R' F R F'
1074. 7.49 U' R2 U R U2 F U2 R' U2 R2
1075. 7.80 R2 U' R' U F' R2 U' R' U F2
1076. 9.09 U' F R F R F' U' F R' U2
1077. 7.86 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R' U2 R U2
1078. 8.75 F' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F' R F2
1079. 7.51 U2 R F2 R' U R' U R F' U'
1080. 8.24 R F R2 U' F R' U' R U R
1081. 8.51 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2
1082. 9.92 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U'
1083. 6.46 R' U2 R2 F' U2 R' U R2 U2 F'
1084. 9.14 R U F2 U' R F2 R' F R F
1085. 5.65 U' R U2 F U2 R U' F' R' U'
1086. 6.97 U R2 F2 U R2 F U' F2 R2 U'
1087. 7.98 R F2 R F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2
1088. 7.98 R' F' U R2 F U2 F2 U2 R F2
1089. 6.28 R' F' R2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 U F2
1090. 9.59 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' R'
1091. 8.88 F' R' U R F U R2 U' R U2
1092. 7.14 F2 R F' U R2 U' R' U2 R U'
1093. 9.26 R U' F' R' U' R' U2 F U R'
1094. 7.60 F2 U F U F U' R' F2 U R2
1095. 7.44 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 R' F'
1096. 8.98 R U' R U2 R' U2 F U R F'
1097. 7.36 F' R' U' F2 U' F' U R U R'
1098. 6.73 R' U2 R' U R F' U F2 R2 F'
1099. 9.78 R2 U R' U F2 U R F' U' R2
1100. 9.12 R2 F U R U F U' F' U' F2
1101. 9.29 F' R F2 R F' U' F' R U F'
1102. 6.60 F R U2 F U2 F R' U F2 R'
1103. 6.33 F2 U R F2 U R' U2 R F2 R
1104. 9.57 R' U R' U F R2 U' R F R
1105. 9.38 U R F' U R2 U2 F R' F R'
1106. 7.26 F2 R U R' F2 U' R2 U R2 U2
1107. 5.69 F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U' F R' F'
1108. 8.76 U R' F2 R U' F2 R F R2 F
1109. 6.25 F' U' F2 R U2 R' U R2 F2 U2
1110. 8.45 U F R2 F' R' U2 F U' R2 F'
1111. 7.91 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' F U
1112. 9.38 F R2 U' R' F U2 R U2 F R
1113. 7.83 R' F2 U' F' R F2 R' F R U
1114. 9.18 R' U2 R' U2 F' U R2 U R' U'
1115. 7.51 U' F U2 R F U F2 R U' F
1116. 6.20 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R' F'
1117. 7.31 R2 F U R' U' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
1118. 8.39 F' U' R2 U R U2 F U2 F U'
1119. 8.57 U F' R U2 R U R' U2 R2 F'
1120. 9.21 R' U2 R F2 R' U F U2 R2 U2
1121. 8.39 R U R' U2 R2 F U R' F R
1122. 10.97 U2 F R' U F2 U F' R' F2 U'
1123. 9.89 F2 U' F R2 F R F2 U' R U2
1124. 10.55 F R2 F R U2 R U2 F U2 F'
1125. 11.66 R' U' F R' F' R U' F' U2 F2
1126. 8.89 F2 R' U2 F' R2 F U' F R' U'
1127. 8.45 U F2 U R' U F U F' R2 U
1128. 7.69 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U F' U' R
1129. 8.68 U R F R U2 F R' F' U2 R2
1130. 8.60 U F' R U' R' U2 R F2 R U2
1131. 6.87 U2 R2 U F' R F U2 R' F2 R2
1132. 8.09 R' U F' U F2 R U2 R2 U2 R2
1133. 7.37 F R2 F R2 U2 F2 R F2 R U'
1134. 6.29 R' F' R F' R2 U F' U R2 F'
1135. 8.48 U R' U2 R U2 F' R2 U R F
1136. 8.79 F R' F' R F' R F' R2 F U
1137. 8.24 U R U2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R
1138. 8.31 R' F U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F U F2
1139. 8.05 R F R U2 R2 U' R' F' U R
1140. 9.24 U' F2 R U2 F' R' U2 R U2 R
1141. 7.61 U R U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 F2 R2
1142. 9.02 U2 F U R F U F R2 U' R'
1143. 7.31 F' R' U R2 F U R U2 R2 F
1144. 8.30 R F' R F U R' F' R2 U R
1145. 9.88 R' F' U R' U F2 U F' R U2
1146. 9.92 F2 R U F R' U2 F R' F2 U2
1147. 8.80 F2 U' R' F' U R F U' R2 F
1148. 7.68 F R U2 R U2 F2 U R2 F U
1149. 6.68 R' U' F' U2 R' U F' U' R F
1150. 6.72 R' F' R' U2 R2 F' R' U F U
1151. 8.19 R2 U F2 R' F U2 R' F' R2 F'
1152. 9.56 U2 R2 U' F U' F' R F2 U F'
1153. 7.80 R' F2 R' F U2 F' U2 F U' R2
1154. 7.62 F R2 U R U2 F' R F U R'
1155. 7.96 R' F' U' R2 F U F U2 F R'
1156. 4.07 F' R' F2 R' U R2 F' R' F U PBL skip
1157. 6.51 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 R U F' R'
1158. 2.00 R' U' F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 U' R2 Almost a complete cube skip
1159. 7.60 R2 F R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 U'
1160. 7.56 R2 U' F2 U F' U' F U' F2 R2
1161. 8.98 U2 F2 R' U R2 F U' R2 F R'
1162. 7.85 R2 U' R' U F' R2 U2 F U F2
1163. 7.51 F2 R F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U F R'
1164. 7.78 U F2 R2 F2 R' U R' F' R' F
1165. 7.86 R' U2 R2 F' U2 F U' F' R2 U
1166. 6.90 R' F2 R2 U2 F U2 F U F' R
1167. 6.14 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2
1168. 4.50 R' U' R U R' U2 F2 U R2 U PBL skip
1169. 7.40 R2 F R' F2 R2 F' U2 R F R'
1170. 8.66 F' U F R2 U F2 R2 U R F'
1171. 9.65 R' F U R F2 R' F R F U'
1172. 8.42 R2 F R' U' R2 F2 U2 F R F'
1173. 9.41 F' R' F2 R2 F' U R' F' R2 F
1174. 7.77 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U F2 U' R2 F
1175. 9.00 R F U' F2 R' U2 R' F U2 R2
1176. 8.15 U R2 F U2 R F' R2 F R2 U2
1177. 7.26 F U F' R2 U' R U' F2 R' U2
1178. 8.84 F2 U2 F R' U F' R2 U2 R2 F'
1179. 8.63 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 R
1180. 8.12 F' R U2 R F2 U R2 F' U' R
1181. 7.49 R F R' F' R U F' R' F R'
1182. 7.92 R2 F' R2 F2 U' F U2 F2 U2 F
1183. 7.50 R F2 U R' U F R U' R2 F'
1184. 9.22 R2 F U F R' F U R' F' U'
1185. 7.80 U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 U
1186. 3.98 R2 F' R2 F R' U' F' U' F2 U2 PBL skip
1187. 8.00 R U R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2
1188. 9.29 R2 F U' F' R F2 R2 U R U'
1189. 9.04 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R2
1190. 6.69 U2 F' R' F' U R2 F2 U R U2
1191. 9.29 U' R2 F R2 F R' F R F R'
1192. 8.71 R U' F' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2
1193. 8.57 U2 R U' R2 U R' F' R F2 U'
1194. 8.64 U' F U R' U2 F2 U F U2 F2
1195. 7.76 F U F2 U R F' R' F R2 U
1196. 10.42 R' U2 R2 F R F R2 F R' F2
1197. 6.45 U R2 U F U' F2 R2 U R U'
1198. 8.73 R' F2 U R' F' U R2 F U2 F2
1199. 8.21 U F' U2 R2 F' R F' R F U
1200. 8.77 R' F' U F2 R F U2 F2 R2 U2
1201. 9.39 U' R' U' F U' R' F' R U F
1202. 9.70 F2 R' F U R' U' F2 R F2 R'
1203. 8.05 U2 R F' U2 R F U2 F2 R' U
1204. 8.81 F' U' F2 U' F' U' F2 R2 F' U2
1205. 8.93 R' F' R F R F R F U2 F2
1206. 8.26 R U R F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F R2
1207. 7.82 F U2 R F R2 F' R' F R U'
1208. 5.75 U2 R2 U F2 U' R' F' U' R F'
1209. 9.03 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F U' R' F'
1210. 3.47 U2 R' U F' R2 F2 R2 F U R PBL skip
1211. 9.29 U2 F2 R2 F U F2 R' U' R2 U'
1212. 6.98 R' F2 R F R F' U R' F' U2
1213. 8.34 R U R U' F2 U F R' U R2
1214. 9.74 R' F R' F2 R U2 F2 R2 F' U2
1215. 8.48 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 F U R' U' R
1216. 10.01 R' U' F U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U2
1217. 7.82 F' R' U R F' R F' U' F2 U'
1218. 7.74 F' R' U R F' U' R' U2 R U'
1219. 9.39 R U F R2 U F2 U' F R2 F'
1220. 9.56 F' U2 R F' U2 R F' U2 F2 U'
1221. 7.94 U' R' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2
1222. 7.24 F2 U R' F2 R2 F' R' F U2 F
1223. 8.67 R U2 F U R2 F' U2 R' F U'
1224. 9.26 R2 F' U' F U2 F' U R F2 U
1225. 7.92 F2 U2 R F R' F U' F U F2
1226. 8.36 R U R F' R F U F2 U F2
1227. 7.60 U' F R' U R U2 R2 F2 U' R2
1228. 3.38 U' F R2 U F' R' U R2 U F'
1229. 7.68 F' R2 U2 R F' U2 R F' U2 F
1230. 9.31 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' U R F2
1231. 10.24 F2 U2 F2 R U' R U' F2 U F'
1232. 7.85 U R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U F2 R F2
1233. 8.24 F' R U R F' R F R2 F2 U
1234. 7.40 R2 U2 F2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 F'
1235. 7.33 R F' U' R2 U F2 R U R' U
1236. 9.44 U R U2 F2 R2 U F R U' R2
1237. 4.58 F' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F' R2 PBL skip
1238. 7.11 U F R2 F U' R F' U' F' R
1239. 9.29 F' U2 F' U' R F' U F R F'
1240. 7.42 F' R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U' R U2
1241. 7.17 U2 R U R U2 R F2 R2 F R
1242. 7.90 R2 F' U R2 U2 R F2 R2 F' U'
1243. 8.12 F' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R2 U'
1244. 10.73 R2 F2 R' U' F U' R2 F U R2
1245. 3.40 U2 R F2 R F U2 R U' R U' PBL skip
1246. 5.80 F' U' R2 F2 U R' U' R U2 R
1247. 8.76 F' R U2 F U' R U R' F' U
1248. 6.60 R F' R' U F U2 R' U F2 R
1249. 3.20 U2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2
1250. 7.13 U2 F2 R F U' F2 U' R2 U2 R
1251. 8.68 R2 F R' U R U R2 F' R2 F2
1252. 8.21 F2 R' F2 R2 F U' R F2 U' R2
1253. 6.80 F R' U2 F2 R' F U' R F2 R
1254. 7.32 U R F U F2 R2 U2 F' R F2
1255. 7.17 U' F U R U F2 R' U2 F U2
1256. 9.18 F R2 F2 R U F' U R U' F
1257. 6.82 U2 F2 U R' F' R F' R2 U F'
1258. 9.57 U2 R2 U R2 F' R F' U2 F R2
1259. 5.07 R2 F R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 F2
1260. 7.31 R' F' U R F2 U2 R U R2 F2
1261. 8.04 R F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U' R
1262. 5.74 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F U'
1263. 8.66 F2 U R2 U' F' R' U' F2 R2 F
1264. 7.41 F2 U' F' R2 F' U' R2 F R' F
1265. 5.98 R2 F U' R' F' R' F R2 U' F'
1266. 8.43 R U F' R2 U' R2 F R2 F2 R
1267. 7.12 R F2 U F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
1268. 8.12 R' U F' R U' F U F2 U2 F'
1269. 8.80 F' R2 U' R2 U' R F' R2 F2 U2
1270. 7.13 U' R F' U2 R' U F2 R2 F2 U2
1271. 5.96 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' F R F2 R
1272. 8.70 R' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2
1273. 7.06 F U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R'
1274. 7.62 R F2 U F U2 R' U R F U2
1275. 7.36 U R U' R U F2 R2 F U' R2
1276. 8.57 U F' U R F2 U2 F' R2 F R2
1277. 3.39 R' F' R' U F2 R F2 U R' U PBL skip
1278. 8.96 F R' U F R F' U2 F U2 F2
1279. 8.34 R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 F R2 U'
1280. 7.86 F R F U2 R' U R2 U' R F'
1281. 8.99 U' R' U F' U F2 R' F U R2
1282. 6.82 F2 R' U' R' F' U2 F U' F R
1283. 7.81 R2 U' R F R U2 F' U' R' U
1284. 5.52 R2 F2 U' R' F R2 F R F' U2
1285. 9.20 F' U' R U2 F R F2 R' U' R
1286. 8.97 U' R' F U' R' F2 U2 F2 U' F2
1287. 8.57 U F' R F' U R U' R' U2 R'
1288. 8.13 R2 U' R F' U2 F U F2 U F
1289. 4.01 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' F R' F' R PBl skip
1290. 6.86 R F U R' F2 U' F2 R F U'
1291. 8.05 R F' U2 R' F2 U2 R F' U2 R
1292. 8.26 U F U F2 U2 F' R' F2 R U
1293. 6.11 U2 R2 U' R' F R' U F2 U F'
1294. 8.39 F' R2 U' F U2 R F2 U F' R
1295. 9.44 F' U' F U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F2
1296. 7.23 R U' R' U F R' F U2 F' U2
1297. 8.32 F R' U F' R2 U R' F2 U R
1298. 7.17 F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
1299. 7.32 F' U' R U F2 R2 U R' U2 F'
1300. 4.04 R' U R2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 U' R2 PBL skip
1301. 9.78 U2 R2 F' U R U' R' U F2 U
1302. 6.78 R' F R2 U2 R F R F R2 F
1303. 7.29 F2 R' F' R F2 U' R' U F U
1304. 8.44 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F' R F U2
1305. 7.55 U2 R F U2 F' U' F' R2 U' F
1306. 7.18 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U' R2 U
1307. 6.02 U' F R U' F2 R' F U' F2 R2
1308. 7.07 U R U R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F
1309. 9.23 U R2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F' R2 F
1310. 7.06 F2 U2 R' F U' R2 U' F2 U2 F'
1311. 8.10 F2 R F2 U R2 U R' U F2 U
1312. 5.51 F2 R F R F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2
1313. 6.86 U F' U' R F2 R F R' U2 R
1314. 7.81 F' R2 F2 R F' R2 F2 U F R2
1315. 9.41 R' F U2 F2 U' F R' F R' U2
1316. 8.96 R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F2 U F2 R'
1317. 4.91 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R2 F2 U' R2 PBL skip
1318. 8.69 F' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U'
1319. 8.40 R F' U R' U F2 U R2 U R'
1320. 8.35 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' U F U F2
1321. 10.86 F' R U2 F U' F U R2 F' R'
1322. 8.27 R U' F2 U' R2 F' R' F' R2 U2
1323. 8.64 R F2 U R' U' R2 F R' U R'
1324. 7.14 F R2 U' F2 R' F' U' F R2 F
1325. 4.56 R' F2 U F' U2 F' R' F2 U R2 PBL skip
1326. 8.57 F U' F' U' R2 U' R2 U F R
1327. 7.88 R U2 R F' R U F' U2 F' R'
1328. 8.17 R2 F U' R F' U R2 F' U F2
1329. 9.47 U' R F2 R F' R2 U R' F2 U'
1330. 4.83 R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' PBl skip
1331. 8.08 U2 R U F2 U2 F2 R U' F2 R2
1332. 8.81 U' R F R U F U' R2 U' R'
1333. 7.85 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 R'
1334. 8.18 R2 U' F' R' F2 U' R F R U
1335. 8.34 F2 R2 F U F2 U R' F' R2 F2
1336. 8.25 F2 U R' U2 R F' U F2 U' R'
1337. 6.98 U' R2 F U' F' U F U' F' U'
1338. 7.79 R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R F2 R2 F'
1339. 6.52 U2 F' U2 F' R' F R' F' U' F'
1340. 8.49 F' U' F2 R U F R' F' U2 R
1341. 7.26 F2 U2 R' U F' U R2 F' U2 R
1342. 5.16 F' U' R U2 F2 R2 U' R F' U2 PBL skip
1343. 6.97 R2 U2 R' U F R F2 U' R2 U2
1344. 6.56 U F2 U2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 U
1345. 6.65 F' R U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F R2
1346. 11.83 U' R' U R F U2 F' R' U F
1347. 7.37 R' U2 R' U' F U2 F' R2 U' F
1348. 8.33 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F
1349. 8.79 U2 F2 R U R F R' F R' F'
1350. 4.43 U F U2 F' U' F' R U' F' U' PBL skip
1351. 10.83 R' F2 R' U2 R' F' R F2 U' R'
1352. 9.69 F R' U' R U2 R F' U F' R2
1353. 6.23 F2 R' U' F U2 F R2 F' R' F'
1354. 9.44 R2 U' R U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 U'
1355. 7.06 F2 U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F U' R
1356. 11.09 F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 R2
1357. 7.87 F2 R2 U R F' R U2 R' F' U2
1358. 9.20 R2 F R' U R2 F2 U R F R'
1359. 3.64 F' R' F R F R U' F U' R
1360. 8.46 U2 R U2 R2 U' F R F2 R U2
1361. 6.64 R F2 U2 F2 U' F' U R' U' F'
1362. 10.05 F2 U' F' R' F R2 F U' F' R
1363. 7.51 U2 F' U R U2 R' U F' R2 U2
1364. 6.08 F U2 F U' R2 U R' F2 R2 F'
1365. 9.34 R2 U2 F' R F R2 U' F R U'
1366. 7.38 U' R2 U F U F R' F R2 U2
1367. 6.74 R' U F' R' F R2 F' U R2 F'
1368. 8.15 F' R U' R' U' R' U2 F2 R' U2
1369. 6.95 R' F U2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 U' F2
1370. 7.37 U R U F2 R' F R' U F2 U2
1371. 8.12 U' R' U F' R U' R' F R' F
1372. 8.86 R' F U2 F U F' U R' F U
1373. 7.18 F' U2 F U R' F U2 F' U2 R
1374. 8.62 U2 F R2 F' R' F2 U R2 F R
1375. 7.13 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U' R
1376. 8.77 R F2 U2 R' U R U F U' R
1377. 6.42 R2 F' U' R U2 R F2 R F U2
1378. 6.15 F2 R' F R' F2 U' R F U F2
1379. 7.08 F U2 R U' F U2 F2 R U' F2
1380. 8.50 F R' U' F U2 F' R2 F R' U2
1381. 8.86 U R2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' F' U2
1382. 7.55 U R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' F2
1383. 9.06 R U2 R F2 U F2 U' F' R' F'
1384. 9.81 F R2 U' F R F R' F R' F2
1385. 6.51 R U R' F2 R U R2 U' R' F
1386. 3.37 F2 U F' R2 F R2 F' U2 F' U PBL skip
1387. 7.05 F U' F U' R F' R2 U' R F
1388. 3.51 R' U F2 R U' R' F' U2 R' F' PBL skip
1389. 9.66 F' U2 F2 U' R F' U2 R2 F U
1390. 9.08 F2 R' U R2 U2 F U' F U' R'
1391. 8.85 R' F U' F2 U' R2 U' R F2 U'
1392. 8.17 F R2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U F' U
1393. 6.20 F2 U F' R2 U F' R F R' F2
1394. 7.97 U F2 R F2 R' F U' F U R
1395. 8.51 R U' R U' R F' U R U2 F
1396. 6.89 R2 U' R U2 F' U2 R' U F U2
1397. 9.57 R F U F R U' R U' R2 U2
1398. 8.06 U2 F' U' R2 U' F R' F U F2
1399. 8.85 F2 U F' U' R2 F2 R U2 R F
1400. 9.62 F2 U2 F' U R2 U2 R U R2 U'
1401. 9.14 F' R U2 R2 U F' R2 F U R
1402. 9.43 U' F R U R U' R F' R2 F2
1403. 7.78 R' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R F2 R F2
1404. 7.12 U' F' U' R2 U2 R F R' U2 R
1405. 6.45 R' U' R F R F' R' F U R2
1406. 6.18 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F R
1407. 7.29 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F' U F2 R F'
1408. 8.43 U' F U F2 U2 F U' F U' F
1409. 7.10 F R F U F2 U R' F2 U' R
1410. 7.44 R U' R' U' F R' U' R' F U2
1411. 6.65 R2 U' F R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R'
1412. 9.62 R U2 F' U' R U R' U' F U
1413. 8.39 U2 R' U F' R' U F R' U2 R
1414. 7.70 U2 F U F U2 R2 F' U' R2 U2
1415. 6.28 F U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' F U R'
1416. 7.05 R F2 R F' R' F U R U R
1417. 9.33 F R F2 R' F2 U' R' U' F2 U'
1418. 6.75 U F U' F U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2
1419. 8.00 R2 F' R U' R F' R2 F2 R2 U2
1420. 7.34 F' R' F R U F U' R2 U2 R'
1421. 8.53 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 F U
1422. 7.35 F R F2 R F' U F2 U' F2 U
1423. 5.73 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F' U R2 U F'
1424. 9.07 F' U2 R' U' R' U F2 U' F R'
1425. 5.94 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 U2
1426. 7.76 F' U2 F2 U F' R F' R F2 U
1427. 9.57 U F U' F U2 R U F' R2 U'
1428. 7.55 R U R U R2 F U2 R2 U R'
1429. 6.89 R' F' U2 R F2 U2 R' U' F R'
1430. 5.46 R U2 R' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F'
1431. 6.00 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' R' U R2 F'
1432. 3.78 F2 U R' F' R2 U F U F2 U2
1433. 7.36 R F' U' R F' R' F2 R U2 F
1434. 8.18 R' F' U F2 R U F2 U' R2 U'
1435. 3.78 R F' U2 F U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 PBL skip
1436. 7.19 U2 R F U R U2 F R' U2 F'
1437. 6.41 R' F' U2 F U2 F2 U' R' U F
1438. 3.45 R' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F' R' F2 PBL skip
1439. 8.35 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F R F2 R F
1440. 9.74 R U F' U R U2 F R' F2 U'
1441. 11.15 R' F2 R2 U F2 R' F' U' F' R
1442. 7.59 R2 U' R' F2 R' F U F2 R' F
1443. 8.99 F R' F2 U' F' R' U F2 U F
1444. 10.12 R2 F R F' U2 F' R' F' R2 F2
1445. 6.98 F2 R' F2 R F U' F U' F' U2
1446. 7.91 F U R2 U' F' R' F2 R U R'
1447. 8.58 R' F2 R F' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 F2
1448. 9.05 F R F U F2 R U' F2 R F'
1449. 7.25 F' R F U' R' U' F' U' F2 R2
1450. 3.67 U' R' F' R2 U R U F' U' F PBL skip
1451. 7.22 R' F' R' F' U F2 R2 U' R' F2
1452. 8.03 F U' R U2 R F' R U2 R2 F
1453. 7.95 R F2 R U R2 U2 F' U' R' F2
1454. 7.76 U' R' U F2 R U2 F U R' F'
1455. 12.65 U R F U' R2 F2 U2 R F U2
1456. 4.83 R2 U2 R F R' U R U2 F' R PBL skip
1457. 8.99 F2 R' F R' F2 U' R2 U' F U'
1458. 6.78 U F2 U F' U R F2 U F U2
1459. 7.22 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U F2 R' F
1460. 9.17 U R2 U R' F2 R U' R2 U2 F2
1461. 7.54 R U' R F R2 F U' R2 U R'
1462. 4.49 U F' R' U2 R' F' U2 R U R'
1463. 8.00 U R2 U2 F R2 F2 R F' R' U'
1464. 8.46 R F' R U R' U2 R2 U' F2 R'
1465. 7.01 U' R2 F R U2 R2 F' R2 F' U'
1466. 7.76 R2 F' R F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2
1467. 6.52 R2 F' R2 U' F R F' R' F' U
1468. 9.41 F U' R' F' R U' R2 F' U R2
1469. 6.70 R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F R'
1470. 6.35 R2 F' R' F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 U2
1471. 7.61 U F U' R2 U F' U' R2 F U
1472. 7.22 F' U' F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U
1473. 6.50 F R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' F2 U
1474. 7.59 U R2 F R' F R' U' F' R F
1475. 6.55 U' R2 F U R2 F' U F' R U2
1476. 5.34 R2 U F' R F R2 U R' U2 F'
1477. 5.88 F' R' F U R' U R' U2 R2 U'
1478. 6.54 F R F' U2 F U2 R' F' U' F
1479. 6.93 F2 R F R U2 F R2 F R U
1480. 1.71 R F R2 F' U' F R F U R OMG LOL! 5 move solution
1481. 8.66 F R F2 R F' U' F' R' F2 U'
1482. 7.29 F' U2 F R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2
1483. 8.94 U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' F
1484. 7.38 F U R' F' R' U2 F R' U' R
1485. 9.89 U2 F' R U2 F' U R U2 F U
1486. 8.77 R2 U F' R' U' R U2 F' U F
1487. 7.77 U2 F' R' U' F' U F' R2 U F2
1488. 8.12 U' F' R F2 U' R' F' R U2 F'
1489. 8.36 F2 R F2 R F R' F' U2 F2 U
1490. 7.36 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' F' U' F' R'
1491. 9.88 R2 F U' R2 F' R' F U R F2
1492. 9.67 U' R' F U F U2 F R2 F' U'
1493. 10.02 F' U R F2 R U' R U F R2
1494. 8.31 U' F2 U' F' U' F R' F U2 R2
1495. 8.95 U R' U2 R' F U R2 F2 U' R'
1496. 9.59 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' F R' U' F2
1497. 9.44 F R U' F' R' F R U' F U
1498. 7.76 U' R2 F R2 F R' F' R2 F2 U'
1499. 3.93 R2 F2 U R' U R U' F' R2 F PBL skip
1500. 1.64 F' U' R F R U' R' U F' R' WTF?!!?!? ANOTHER ONE?!
1501. 6.07 R U R' U' R2 U F U2 F' R'
1502. 6.10 R2 U' F R F2 R' U' F U' F2
1503. 4.89 F2 U F' R' U2 F' U' F R' U
1504. 8.84 U2 R2 F R2 F R U2 R' F2 U'
1505. 8.50 U F' R U' R U' R' F2 U2 R'
1506. 7.97 R' U F' R U R' U F R2 F'
1507. 7.67 R' F R' U R2 F' U2 F R' F'
1508. 6.16 F R F U R' F2 U F' U F'
1509. 6.10 F' U R2 U R' U2 F' U R2 F2
1510. 8.14 F U' F R F U' F' U R2 F2
1511. 7.94 F2 U F R2 F' R2 F2 U' R F2
1512. 7.09 F' R F' R2 U' R' F' U F U
1513. 10.12 R F2 R' U F R U2 R' U2 F
1514. 6.72 R U R' U F2 U F2 U2 R U
1515. 6.53 U' R' U R' F' U R F R F'
1516. 6.68 U R' F' R2 F' U2 F' R' F R
1517. 9.30 U F U2 R F U F' U F U'
1518. 7.33 R U' R U2 R U F R U2 F'
1519. 6.18 U' R F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F R
1520. 9.08 U' F2 R U' F' R2 F2 U R2 U'
1521. 7.34 F2 U R2 U2 R U R F' R' U'
1522. 8.62 R' F R2 F' U' F R F U2 R'
1523. 9.51 R U F R F' R' F' R2 F2 U
1524. 9.35 F' U2 F R2 F R F2 R' U' F2
1525. 3.15 F2 R' F' R2 F R2 F2 R U R2 PBL skip
1526. 7.08 F' R F2 U2 R U2 F U2 R' F'
1527. 8.06 F' R2 F' R U' R' U2 F' R' F'
1528. 8.84 U2 F U R F' R' F' U2 F2 R2
1529. 7.58 U' F2 R2 F R F R F2 R' U2
1530. 4.30 R2 U R2 F R' F' R' F2 U' F2
1531. 5.69 R' U F U' R' F' U2 R' F2 R2
1532. 10.35 F2 R2 U2 F' U F R U2 F2 R
1533. 7.37 R2 U2 F' R2 U' R U2 F2 R2 F'
1534. 10.31 U' F R F2 R U2 F' R' U' F'
1535. 10.10 F2 U R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R2
1536. 8.87 F U2 F' R F' U2 F2 R2 F2 U
1537. 8.06 U2 R' F' U' R2 U F R2 F2 R2
1538. 6.71 U F' R F U' F2 R F R' F'
1539. 9.40 U' F2 R U2 R2 F U' R' F2 R
1540. 9.04 U' R U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 F2
1541. 8.34 U' R U2 R U' F R2 U F U
1542. 7.05 F2 R' U' F' U F U R F2 R
1543. 7.44 F2 R' F U2 R F2 R F2 R2 F2
1544. 1.61 R' U' R' U R U R U R2 F2 x, U2, R, U'.
1545. 7.59 U' R' U F U' R2 U R' U2 F'
1546. 7.10 R2 U' F2 U' R F2 R F' R2 U2
1547. 8.67 R U' F' U2 F2 R' F' U' R F'
1548. 9.85 R F' R2 U2 R F' U' F U F2
1549. 9.24 U' F2 U F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R
1550. 9.22 R U2 R' U' F2 U2 F R U F
1551. 9.39 F' R2 F' R2 U' F R' F' R2 F
1552. 3.65 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F R' U' F U2 PBL skip
1553. 7.45 F2 R F R2 U R U2 F U' F'
1554. 8.67 F' R U F R2 F' U' F' R F2
1555. 9.34 U2 R2 U R' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F
1556. 10.29 U2 F U2 R' F2 R U R' U' F2
1557. 6.57 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' R2
1558. 6.65 U2 F R F2 U2 R2 U F R U
1559. 7.59 F2 R U' R' U' R2 F U R U
1560. 3.90 F R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 F R U
1561. 6.44 R U F' R' F2 U' F U' F' U2
1562. 7.10 R' F' R2 F2 U R2 U' F' R' F2
1563. 8.70 R' F' U' F R' F U' F R' F'
1564. 8.39 R' F R U R2 F' U2 R2 U' F
1565. 9.86 R' U R' U' R2 U R' F2 U2 R2
1566. 10.85 R U R2 F U' R2 U' R' U' R
1567. 7.05 R2 F' U' R' F2 U' R2 F2 U F'
1568. 6.24 U R' F U2 R2 F U F' R' U2
1569. 8.05 R2 F' R F R U R' F2 U F2
1570. 8.91 U R F U F' U' F2 U' R U
1571. 6.16 U R' U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 U' F2
1572. 6.53 R2 U2 F2 R F U R F' R2 U
1573. 9.56 R U' F' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R'
1574. 8.53 U F2 R2 U' F' U' F U2 F2 U2
1575. 8.84 F2 R U2 R F' U R2 U' R F
1576. 8.25 U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R U2 F' R'
1577. 6.59 R F R2 U' R' F R' F U F'
1578. 8.51 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F' U R F' R'
1579. 6.46 R' U F U F' R2 F R F R
1580. 9.11 R2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F U2 F R2
1581. 12.11 F U' R U F2 R2 U R' U2 R
1582. 5.38 U2 F R2 U F' U R F R2 F2
1583. 7.26 F' R' F' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 F'
1584. 7.41 U2 R F' U2 F U2 R U2 F' R
1585. 7.36 F R2 U' F R' U' F' U2 F R
1586. 8.53 U R' F R' U2 R F' U2 R F
1587. 8.40 U F2 U F' U F' U' F R' U'
1588. 8.00 R2 F U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F U
1589. 6.84 R' U' F2 U' F2 R U F2 R' U'
1590. 8.31 F2 U F2 R2 F U' R2 U' R' F'
1591. 9.41 F R2 U' R' F2 U R' U2 F2 U2
1592. 7.45 U' F R2 F U2 F U R2 F' R'
1593. 7.73 F R2 F' R2 F U' F2 R F U
1594. 8.33 U F' U R U' F2 R2 F' R' U
1595. 7.89 U' R F U2 F U2 R2 F2 U F
1596. 7.73 F R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F'
1597. 6.51 R' F2 U2 F' R' U' F R' F2 R
1598. 10.20 R' U2 F' U R F U2 F R' F
1599. 10.83 F' U2 F U2 R2 F U F R U2
1600. 8.61 U2 F U R F' U2 F' U' F' U'
1601. 8.22 U2 F U F R2 U' R' F U' R
1602. 7.18 F' R2 F' R U2 F' R' U F U'
1603. 6.80 U2 F U2 R2 U R F2 U R' F'
1604. 8.76 U' R2 F' U' R F2 U R U2 F'
1605. 5.80 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F U2 F
1606. 6.80 F' U2 R F R2 U2 R' F' U F
1607. 5.63 F R F' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U'
1608. 9.41 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F R' U'
1609. 5.51 R' U2 R' F R U2 F2 U' F' U'
1610. 7.22 U' F U2 R F' U2 R2 U2 R U2
1611. 6.83 U2 F' R F2 U2 F2 U' F R' U
1612. 9.29 F' R2 F U' R F U R F U2
1613. 6.64 R U R' U R' F U2 R2 F2 U
1614. 7.16 U' F' U R2 F' U F U2 R2 F'
1615. 7.84 F U R2 F' U2 R F R2 F' U2
1616. 10.38 R2 U R F' U F U2 F2 U R'
1617. 9.09 U2 F U' R F R F' R F' R
1618. 7.13 R' U2 R' U' R' U' F U2 R' U
1619. 6.79 R' U' F' R U2 F2 R U2 R2 F
1620. 9.05 F2 U2 F R U2 F' R F2 R' F'
1621. 11.52 F R U2 F' U2 F2 U F' R2 F'
1622. 7.91 U' R' F2 R U' F' U2 F R2 F2
1623. 7.83 R U F2 R' F' U' F2 U R' U2
1624. 8.50 R F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R
1625. 9.78 R F' U R2 U' F' R' U F2 R'
1626. 10.15 F' U2 R F U2 F R U R F
1627. 8.59 U2 F2 U F R2 F' R F' U2 R2
1628. 9.86 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R U R F
1629. 7.50 R F R F R F U2 F R2 U'
1630. 5.63 F' U2 F' R U' F2 R U2 F2 U
1631. 5.53 R' F R' U2 F' R' F U' F2 U2
1632. 6.78 F U2 R' U' R2 U F R2 F' R'
1633. 6.98 U' R U R2 F R' F' U2 F U'
1634. 8.57 F2 U2 F U F2 R U2 F U' R
1635. 9.63 R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R F2 R
1636. 8.04 U2 F U F' U2 F U2 R2 F' U
1637. 6.25 R' F2 R2 F U' R F' U F U2
1638. 6.52 U F U' F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F2
1639. 7.35 R' F2 U2 R U R' F2 R F U
1640. 7.28 F R2 F' R2 F R' F2 U2 F R'
1641. 8.68 U F2 R2 F' U F' U2 F U F
1642. 8.71 R' U2 F U2 F' U F R F' U'
1643. 8.98 F' U' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U F' U2
1644. 9.88 R U F R2 F' R' U2 F2 U2 R
1645. 7.06 F2 R2 U R' U2 R' F' R' F2 U'
1646. 9.08 F2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F R U R2
1647. 9.93 R' U R F U' R F U2 R2 U'
1648. 7.46 U2 R U' R' F' U2 R U2 F U2
1649. 6.98 F2 U F2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U
1650. 7.43 R' U2 F R' F2 U F' R U F
1651. 5.79 U' F2 U' R' U R U R' F2 R2
1652. 6.30 F2 U' R F' U2 F' R' F' R' U
1653. 6.48 F2 R U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F
1654. 9.00 U' R' U' R2 U2 R F R2 U' F
1655. 4.92 F U2 R' F U F' R F U' F' PBl skip
1656. 9.06 R U R' U2 R U' F R2 F R2
1657. 7.56 F U R2 U F' R2 F2 U' F U'
1658. 5.72 F U2 R' U F2 U2 F' R U R'
1659. 6.89 R U' R' F2 R' F' R2 U' F U2
1660. 7.58 U F2 U R2 F' U F2 U' R' U
1661. 9.02 R2 U' F R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' F
1662. 8.71 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' R U F2 R2
1663. 8.23 U2 R' U2 F' R2 U F' R U' F2
1664. 7.09 F2 R U R' U R2 U2 F R' U'
1665. 8.16 U' R F2 U F' U' F' U2 F' R2
1666. 10.11 F U' R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U R
1667. 7.34 R2 F R2 F2 U' R U' F' U R'
1668. 7.83 F' U' F' U2 F' U' F R' U F2
1669. 8.80 R' U2 R' U' F' R' U R2 U' F
1670. 6.42 F' U' F U2 R' U2 R' U' R F'
1671. 7.68 F R F2 R F2 R2 F2 U' R U
1672. 8.17 F2 R' F2 U' R' F' R' F2 U' F2
1673. 5.82 R F' U' F R2 U' R U' F R
1674. 7.94 F' U2 F U R2 F2 U R2 U' R'
1675. 8.31 F2 U2 F' U' F U2 R F' U2 F'
1676. 7.32 F2 R2 F U R' U2 R' F' R F2
1677. 1.67 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F R U
1678. 7.62 F U R2 F R F R' U' F2 U2
1679. 5.08 U F2 U' R2 F R U R' F U2
1680. 9.23 R U' R' U R U R U2 F2 U2
1681. 5.28 F2 R F U' R' F R2 U' R U
1682. 8.76 R F2 U' F2 R F' U' R F2 R'
1683. 9.64 F' U R2 U R2 U' F2 R F U2
1684. 6.32 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F2
1685. 7.13 R' U2 F' U F2 U2 R2 F R2 F'
1686. 7.76 R2 U R2 F2 R' F' U' F' U' R2
1687. 5.99 R2 F2 R F R' U2 F' U F2 R2
1688. 7.19 F U2 R' U' R2 F R' F2 R' U
1689. 9.78 R F' R2 U2 F' U F2 R' F2 U'
1690. 8.31 U' R2 F' R' U F' R U2 R F2
1691. 8.29 U' F' U2 F' R F' U' R' U' F'
1692. 7.80 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' F U2 R2 F'
1693. 9.02 R U R' F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R'
1694. 5.60 F R U F' R2 F' U' F' R U
1695. 10.52 F' R' U' R2 F' R2 U R2 F R
1696. 7.74 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U2
1697. 6.77 F' U2 R' U' R F' R' U2 R U'
1698. 9.59 F2 U2 F R' F2 U' R F' U F'
1699. 9.54 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U R F2 R' U
1700. 8.69 F2 R U' F R F R' F R' U2
1701. 7.82 R2 F2 U' R F R2 F R2 F' R
1702. 8.14 F' U2 R2 U F' R' F' R F' U2
1703. 7.42 R' F2 R F2 R' F' R' U2 F2 R'
1704. 6.99 U' R' F2 U' R' U R' U' R' U
1705. 5.21 F2 R2 F' U R U F2 R U2 F2
1706. 5.51 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R F' U'
1707. 7.33 F2 R' U F2 U F2 R U' R U2
1708. 7.59 F' R' U' F R U' F U F2 R
1709. 8.40 F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U F2 R' U2
1710. 8.22 F2 R U2 R' U R U' F U' F2
1711. 9.12 R2 F' R' F' R U2 R2 F' U R
1712. 6.64 U2 F R' U2 R F2 U F R2 F2
1713. 8.37 R' F2 R2 F U F R' F R2 U2
1714. 8.30 F R F2 R U R U' F2 R' U2
1715. 9.78 R' U2 R F U R2 U' R2 U R'
1716. 6.90 F' R F R' U2 R' F' U2 R' F'
1717. 10.20 F R' F2 R' F' R' F' U' R F2
1718. 6.03 U2 F' U F' U' F2 R2 U' F' R'
1719. 8.91 R' F2 R' U F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2
1720. 8.55 U R' F' U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F
1721. 8.01 F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R2 U2 F2 R
1722. 8.08 R F R F' U R' U' F2 U R
1723. 7.63 U F2 R2 F2 U R U2 R' U' F'
1724. 6.68 U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R F R2
1725. 8.66 F' U R F2 R U' R' F2 U' R2
1726. 8.75 U' F' R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F R
1727. 7.26 R F2 U2 F U2 R U' R' U' F'
1728. 6.56 R' U R' U2 R2 F U F R F'
1729. 6.96 R U R F R F2 U R U' R'
1730. 7.54 U2 R' F2 R F R' F2 U F' R
1731. 8.27 U F2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R F
1732. 8.68 U' F R U2 F R' F2 R' U R'
1733. 6.23 F R F' U R U2 F U' R' F'
1734. 8.66 F2 R' F U' F U' R' U2 F' R2
1735. 6.83 F U2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 F R'
1736. 6.06 F U R U R' F' U F2 R2 F'
1737. 8.30 R' F2 R U2 F' R F' R' F' U2
1738. 9.65 R' U2 R2 U R' F U2 R' U2 F'
1739. 6.68 U' R' F' U' R2 F2 U F U' F'
1740. 7.96 F2 U2 F' U R2 U' R U F' R
1741. 6.80 F' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F
1742. 8.39 F2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R F' U R
1743. 7.63 R F U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F R'
1744. 6.05 U F' R2 F R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R'
1745. 9.05 F2 U' R' F' R2 U' R' U2 F' R'
1746. 5.78 R' F2 R' U F' U' R U2 F' R
1747. 8.58 U2 F R' U' R2 U F2 R' F' U'
1748. 8.58 R' F U2 R U' F R' F' U2 F
1749. 4.70 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U F R' U F
1750. 8.88 U' F2 R F' R' F U2 R U F2
1751. 6.56 F U2 F2 R U R F2 R F U2
1752. 10.82 U' F2 R U' F U2 F' U' F' U
1753. 7.17 U F R2 F2 U R2 U R' F R
1754. 9.56 F2 U' R' F' U R' U F2 U2 F'
1755. 9.83 R' F R U2 R F' R2 F' R2 F2
1756. 8.07 U2 R' F' R U2 R U' R F2 R
1757. 7.52 F' R' F R2 U R2 F' U' R' F
1758. 7.67 U' F' R F2 R U' R2 U R' U2
1759. 6.99 F R2 F R2 U' F' R' F' U2 F
1760. 6.68 U F' U R U' F R' F' R' U2
1761. 9.20 F U2 F U R' F2 U F' R' U2
1762. 7.74 F' R' F U R2 U R' F' U F2
1763. 9.89 R' F' U R2 U' F2 R' U2 R F'
1764. 8.52 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R' U' R U2
1765. 7.82 U2 R U' F2 R' U F2 U R' F
1766. 8.21 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U
1767. 4.82 U' F R' F R2 U' F2 U' F R' PBL skip
1768. 8.21 U F U' F' R' U' F R' U R'
1769. 5.60 R' U2 F R' U' F' U2 R2 F' U2
1770. 8.33 R' F U2 F U R2 U2 F U' F2
1771. 8.08 F' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F' R' F
1772. 8.24 F2 U R U' R F U' F U' F2
1773. 6.81 U2 F' R' U F' R U2 R U R2
1774. 7.47 R' F' U R U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2
1775. 7.54 U2 R' F' U R2 U' F R F2 R
1776. 8.05 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F R' U' F' R2
1777. 9.39 F U F U R F2 R' U' R U'
1778. 7.69 F' R2 F U' R' U R F U' R'
1779. 8.41 R' U' F2 R2 U' R U' R' F R'
1780. 6.96 F' U' F U' F2 R F R2 U' F'
1781. 7.68 R2 U' F U' R U2 F R2 F U2
1782. 8.55 U R' F' R' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F'
1783. 4.66 U2 F U2 R' U' F R' U2 R2 F'
1784. 9.93 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' R' F R U'
1785. 9.03 F2 R' U2 F' U R' F U' F2 R'
1786. 9.24 R F R2 F R F' R U R F2
1787. 7.98 R2 F R' F' R' U F2 R2 F2 R
1788. 6.89 F U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U R F'
1789. 6.18 U' F2 U R' U' F' R2 U R' U
1790. 6.20 F' R2 F U F2 R' F' R F U2
1791. 9.22 F' R F U2 R' F' R2 F' R F
1792. 6.93 F2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' F' U'
1793. 7.79 F2 U R' U F2 R' U2 R2 F U'
1794. 5.82 R2 U' F' R U R F R U R
1795. 9.11 F R F' R U2 R' U2 R F' R'
1796. 10.16 F' U' F' R F2 R F R2 F' R2
1797. 4.43 F2 U F' U2 R U F U' F U2
1798. 5.72 R' F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' U' R2 F'
1799. 8.32 U2 F U' F' U F' R2 F2 R2 F'
1800. 8.42 R F2 R2 F2 U F' U2 R U' F'
1801. 7.38 U' F R' F2 U' F' U' R' U' F'
1802. 7.79 F U2 R' U' F2 U2 R' U2 R F'
1803. 8.27 F' R2 F' R' F2 U F2 R' F' U2
1804. 6.64 U R F R' F2 R U2 F2 R U
1805. 6.82 R F2 R2 U' F' U R F2 R U2
1806. 6.37 R U R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U2
1807. 8.97 R' U2 F U' R' U' R' F U F2
1808. 7.50 F' R F2 R U' R U R' F R2
1809. 7.13 U2 F' R2 U F' R2 U2 F U F'
1810. 6.06 R2 F2 R2 U' R F U R' F R
1811. 6.91 U' F2 U F' U' R U R2 F' U'
1812. 7.15 U2 R' U' F U2 F R2 F2 R' U
1813. 7.88 U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F2 U' F
1814. 10.13 R' U' R2 F U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
1815. 7.53 R U' R' U F2 R U2 R F R
1816. 8.91 R' F' U R2 U' R F' R2 U2 F'
1817. 5.91 R U' F2 R' F R F U R F2
1818. 4.75 R' F2 R U' F' U R U F U
1819. 5.25 F2 R2 F R' F U F U R' F2
1820. 10.12 R2 U F U R F' R2 U F' U
1821. 8.57 R2 U2 R F U F' U2 F U F
1822. 7.31 F' R F' U' F U2 F2 R' F' R
1823. 7.71 U2 R U' R' F R' U F U R'
1824. 8.54 R' U F' U2 R' U F2 U R' F'
1825. 8.09 R' F' U R U2 R F U2 F R2
1826. 8.85 U2 F U F2 U2 R U2 R' F' R'
1827. 8.69 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R F R' F R2
1828. 6.68 R2 U2 F R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 F'
1829. 8.12 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R U' R'
1830. 9.47 R F2 U' F2 R2 U' F R' U' F2
1831. 7.78 R' U2 F' R2 U R F' R2 F' U
1832. 7.50 R' F U2 F U' F2 U' R F U
1833. 7.61 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F R2 U' R2 F
1834. 2.94 U F R F2 R2 F2 U' R' F R2 Lol PBL skip
1835. 6.32 R' U F2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 F
1836. 6.64 U' F2 R' F R F' U' F' U' F
1837. 6.41 F' R2 F U' F U' F R' F2 R
1838. 7.16 R2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R2 F U' F'
1839. 6.43 R' U R' U F2 U' R U' R F'
1840. 2.02 R F R' U' F' U' F U R F' Sigh.
1841. 7.99 F' R' U' F2 U' R' F2 U F' R2
1842. 7.65 R U' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' F' U'
1843. 4.36 R2 F R' F U2 F U2 F' R' F PBL skip
1844. 7.88 R' F2 U F U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2
1845. 6.73 R2 F' U F2 U F R2 F U R2
1846. 8.66 F' U' F2 R' U F2 U F2 R F2
1847. 8.84 R2 U' R' U2 R F' R U2 F2 U
1848. 7.17 F' R F U' R2 F2 U R' U' F'
1849. 7.78 F2 U' F U R' U2 F2 R' U R
1850. 3.45 U F2 R2 U F' U2 F R U' F2 PBL skip.
1851. 8.48 R U' R F2 U' F' R F R' F
1852. 6.89 R F' U' F R' F' U' F U F
1853. 7.71 F2 U F' U2 F' U F2 U2 F U'
1854. 6.80 R' F2 R' U F R' F2 R U' F'
1855. 10.05 U R' U' F' R2 U' R U F2 U2
1856. 7.76 R2 U' R U2 F2 U F' U2 R' F2
1857. 9.12 U2 F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R2
1858. 5.44 R' U F2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 F U
1859. 6.56 F' U2 F2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U2
1860. 9.62 F' U' R U' F' U2 F' R2 F U2
1861. 7.16 U R' F2 U' R' U F2 R2 F2 R2
1862. 9.11 F R' F2 U2 R U R2 F' U2 F
1863. 7.74 R' F U R' F2 U R2 U' F' U'
1864. 9.77 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' F U2
1865. 10.28 U2 F R U2 F2 R' F R2 F R'
1866. 7.67 U F U F' U' F' R2 U' F U
1867. 6.41 U' R' U R F' R2 F' R2 U F
1868. 4.80 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 F2 R' F' R'
1869. 9.54 R2 F2 R2 F' U' R' F' R' U2 R2
1870. 9.33 R2 U2 R' U' R F2 R U R' U'
1871. 7.32 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R U' R2 U2
1872. 5.76 F R U' R' F2 U' F R2 U' R'
1873. 8.44 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U R F' R'
1874. 10.40 U2 F' R' F' R2 F R' U2 R' U
1875. 8.75 R2 U2 R' U R' F' R F' U F'
1876. 10.42 U R' U F R' F' U F' R' F
1877. 9.16 U2 R' F R' F2 U F2 R' U' F2
1878. 7.85 R U' R' F2 R2 F2 R2 F R U2
1879. 7.42 F' U2 R' U2 R' F R' U' R U
1880. 6.88 U R' F2 U R' U' F2 U2 F' U
1881. 7.87 R F R F' U' R2 U F2 R' U'
1882. 6.51 R U2 F' R' F' U F' R2 F2 U2
1883. 7.77 F' R F R2 U' R' F2 U2 F2 U'
1884. 5.54 R U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R F
1885. 5.97 U2 F2 U F U' R2 F R' F' U'
1886. 9.88 U2 R U R' F U R2 F2 U2 R'
1887. 5.40 F R U2 F U F U R2 U2 R'
1888. 8.04 F' R F' R' U2 R U R2 U F2
1889. 8.48 R' F' R' F2 U2 R' U F' R U'
1890. 7.91 U2 F' U R2 F' R F' R' F' R'
1891. 6.33 F R' U R' U F' R2 F' R' F2
1892. 6.47 U' R U2 R' U F2 U F U R2
1893. 8.04 F U F' U' R F' U2 R U R'
1894. 7.14 R' U' F' R F2 R2 U' R' U2 F2
1895. 8.39 U2 R2 F' U2 R' F2 R F U2 R
1896. 9.41 U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F R U R
1897. 7.22 R U2 F R' U2 R' F U' R' U'
1898. 8.43 F R2 F' U2 R F U R' F U2
1899. 7.06 U2 R' U' R' U2 R F R' U' R2
1900. 3.91 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F R2 F' U2
1901. 8.75 U F2 R' U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F
1902. 9.26 U2 F U' R U F R2 F2 R U2
1903. 5.01 R2 U R2 U' F' U' F2 U2 F U'
1904. 6.88 F R' U2 R U' F' R' F2 U' F'
1905. 7.36 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F R' U R2 F2
1906. 6.38 U R2 F R' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
1907. 8.12 F' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U R2
1908. 7.78 U R U2 R' U' F' U2 R U2 F'
1909. 8.48 F U2 F R F2 U' R F2 R' U2
1910. 3.50 U' R' F' R U F2 R' U2 F' R
1911. 7.51 F' U' R F' U2 R U2 F' R U2
1912. 9.40 R' F2 R2 U' R F' U2 F' R' U2
1913. 8.36 U R F' U2 R2 U' R' U R F
1914. 8.14 R U2 R' U R' F2 R' U' F' U'
1915. 3.83 U' R2 F2 R2 U R U2 R F2 R
1916. 8.51 U2 F U2 R' U F2 U2 F2 U R
1917. 6.91 F2 R' F R2 F2 R U' R' F2 R
1918. 7.49 U' R2 U F U2 R2 U' F U2 R2
1919. 6.33 R2 F2 U R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R2
1920. 9.68 R F2 R F R2 F' R U' R U'
1921. 7.22 U' F U2 F2 U2 R' U F U' F
1922. 7.69 R2 F R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2
1923. 9.44 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F' U F2
1924. 7.31 R2 U R' U F' U R' F2 U2 R
1925. 7.16 U2 R' U F' U R U2 R U2 F
1926. 7.18 R F R F U' R U' F2 R' U
1927. 7.58 R2 F2 U F' U2 R' F' R2 U' R2
1928. 9.58 R2 U' R F2 R U' R F' U' F'
1929. 8.50 F' U F2 U2 R' F' U R U2 R
1930. 7.86 F' R F' R F R F2 R U' F
1931. 8.97 F R F U2 F R' U2 R2 F2 R
1932. 6.68 U F2 U R F2 R2 U' R U R'
1933. 6.53 U2 R2 F' R' F2 U R' U2 F' U'
1934. 8.87 R F2 U2 R U' F R U F' R2
1935. 7.13 F2 U' R F' U' F2 U F R U'
1936. 6.93 U R' F2 R U' F' R' F2 R' U'
1937. 7.67 R F2 R U R U2 R' U R' F
1938. 2.49 U' R2 U2 F R F2 U R2 F U2
1939. 6.43 U R2 U' R U' R' F2 R2 F2 U
1940. 7.09 U F' U' F2 R2 U F2 U R' U'
1941. 8.84 U F' U F2 U R2 U' R U' R2
1942. 9.20 U F U' F U' F2 R' U F U2
1943. 7.98 U2 R' F R' U F R2 F' U R2
1944. 9.94 F2 U2 F U R2 U' R' F2 U' R'
1945. 7.77 U2 F' U' F R' F' R F2 U F'
1946. 8.45 U F U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 F
1947. 9.50 F' U F2 R' F2 U R2 U2 R' U
1948. 8.12 R' F R' U' F' U2 F2 R' F2 U'
1949. 7.45 U R' U' R' F R' F' R2 F' R'
1950. 5.57 U F2 R' F U R F2 R' U2 F
1951. 10.08 U2 F R2 F2 R' F R2 U' R2 F2
1952. 8.48 F R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 R' U
1953. 8.75 R F' R F U F2 R2 F2 R' U'
1954. 5.62 F2 R U R' U' F' R' F R' U
1955. 7.24 R2 F U R U F2 U2 F' R' U
1956. 8.09 R2 F2 R2 U F' R' F' R U2 F2
1957. 7.96 F2 U2 R U F2 R2 U F' U F2
1958. 7.89 R' U' F2 U' R F U2 R F2 U'
1959. 10.30 R U F U R2 F' U2 R U2 F'
1960. 8.48 F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 F' U2 R2
1961. 6.26 F2 R U F R2 U R' U2 R' F
1962. 7.78 R' U R2 F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 U2
1963. 10.77 F U2 F U2 R F' U R2 F' U'
1964. 9.27 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U F' R F R
1965. 7.22 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U F2
1966. 4.10 U' R F2 U' F U F2 R' U R' PBL skip
1967. 8.75 U R2 F U' F R' F R2 F U
1968. 8.66 U' F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F U
1969. 7.10 U2 R U' F2 U' F' R' U' F2 R'
1970. 7.67 U R U' R' F U2 F2 R' F R
1971. 7.01 R F' R2 F R U F U R F2
1972. 7.67 R F2 R' U' R' F2 R' F' U2 R'
1973. 6.77 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U' R
1974. 4.32 U R F U R U2 F' R U R' PBL skip
1975. 8.63 U2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 F'
1976. 8.60 R' F2 R F R' U2 R F' U' R
1977. 6.32 R' F2 R U2 F U R' U2 R U2
1978. 7.36 U2 F' U2 R F2 U' R F2 R' U2
1979. 5.89 R' U' R F U2 F U F U F'
1980. 7.85 U R2 U F R2 U R2 U F' R2
1981. 7.13 F2 R F R' F' R F' R F' U2
1982. 4.09 U2 R' U' F R2 F' U' F' U' R PBL skip
1983. 4.94 F U R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 PBL skip
1984. 6.50 U' F2 U' R2 U F U' R2 U' F
1985. 9.12 U2 F' R2 F U F2 R' F2 U2 F2
1986. 7.67 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 F' R U F
1987. 6.33 U' F2 U2 F R2 U' F' R' U R2
1988. 7.95 U' F R2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' U2
1989. 5.70 R' U' R2 F' U2 R2 F R U2 F'
1990. 8.39 U R U' F2 U R' U2 R' U R'
1991. 4.13 U' F2 R2 F2 R F R' F' R' U
1992. 3.84 U2 F' R2 U' R' U F' R2 F U PBL skip
1993. 7.02 U' R' F' U F2 R' U R' F2 U
1994. 8.35 R' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 F R2 U
1995. 6.95 R2 F' U' R U2 R F2 U' R F'
1996. 8.80 U2 R' F R F2 U2 F U2 F2 U
1997. 8.49 R2 F2 U2 F' R F R F2 R2 F'
1998. 7.31 U F U2 R F U' F' R2 F' R
1999. 8.52 F2 U' F U R F' R' U2 R' F
2000. 6.61 F' R F2 U2 F R U2 R2 U F2
2001. 8.26 U R2 U R U' R2 U' F U2 R2
2002. 8.48 F2 U' F' R F2 U R F2 R F
2003. 8.16 U' F R F U R' U R2 F R
2004. 7.35 U2 F' R2 U' R2 F' R' U F' U2
2005. 6.05 F' U2 F' U F' U2 F' U R U2
2006. 7.02 F' U2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F U R
2007. 8.26 R2 F R U' F' R U2 R U F2
2008. 9.80 R2 U' R2 F U F R F2 R' F2
2009. 8.15 U' F2 U' F R U2 F' U' F U2
2010. 8.88 F2 U F2 U' F U2 F' R F' R2
2011. 7.83 U' R U R' F2 R U F' R2 F2
2012. 6.72 U F U' R' F2 U2 R' F' R U2
2013. 7.05 F R F2 R' U F U F R2 F2
2014. 7.44 U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 F' R2
2015. 6.72 F R U' F U2 F' U F' U2 R2
2016. 7.58 U2 R2 F R2 F2 U F' R2 F' R'
2017. 6.46 U2 R2 F' R F U R2 F' U2 F'
2018. 5.07 F2 U F R2 F2 R' U R' U2 R2
2019. 6.38 F2 R U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R
2020. 7.28 R2 F U F U2 F R' F U2 F
2021. 9.34 U' F' U' R2 U2 F2 R F' U R'
2022. 5.70 R2 U' F R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F
2023. 7.44 F' R U2 F2 U F R2 U' F R
2024. 6.27 F' U F U R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U'
2025. 6.32 R' F R F' R F' U' R U2 F'
2026. 9.94 U' F U R2 U' R2 F' R U2 R2
2027. 7.67 F' U R2 F2 U F' R F2 R F
2028. 6.60 U F' U' F R F2 U2 R' F' U
2029. 8.98 R' U' R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F R'
2030. 7.79 F R2 F2 U R' U R U R2 F2
2031. 7.70 R U R' F U F2 U' R F' U
2032. 7.79 R U2 R U' F' U2 R2 F R2 F'
2033. 5.88 F2 U F2 R' U' F U F' R2 U
2034. 7.91 R U F R2 U' F' U2 R' U' R
2035. 9.03 F' R2 F U2 R2 F2 U F2 R F'
2036. 7.79 R2 F' U F U F U' R2 F' U
2037. 7.42 R2 F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
2038. 9.20 U F2 U' R U' R' F2 R F U
2039. 8.26 R' U' F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F'
2040. 7.82 R U2 F2 R F U R' U' R2 F2
2041. 7.69 R U2 F' U' F2 U F2 R' U' R
2042. 8.06 R2 U R U2 R' F' U2 R2 U R2
2043. 8.13 R' U F U F2 R' F' U' R' F'
2044. 8.04 R2 U2 R' U' R2 F R F2 U2 R2
2045. 7.86 R' F R F2 U2 F2 R U R2 U2
2046. 10.12 F' U2 R2 U F R' U2 F' R' F2
2047. 5.79 F R2 F R2 F U' F U R2 F
2048. 7.95 U' R2 U2 F2 R F R' U2 F2 U2
2049. 9.09 F' U F R' F2 U' F2 U' R' U
2050. 5.66 U' R2 U F2 U2 F U' F2 R' U
2051. 6.79 U' F U' F2 R2 F2 U F R' F
2052. 5.88 R2 U' F' U' F R F R2 U F'
2053. 7.59 R' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2
2054. 8.94 R F' R U' F2 R2 F2 R F' U2
2055. 11.19 F R U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' R2
2056. 6.71 R F U F R F2 U2 R2 F' R2
2057. 7.78 R2 U2 F U F' U R F2 R F2
2058. 9.12 R' F2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R'
2059. 7.68 F' R' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F
2060. 9.27 F2 U2 R F U2 F' U R' F' R2
2061. 7.50 F U F R F2 R2 U F2 R2 F'
2062. 7.55 F2 R U F R2 F' R U R2 U'
2063. 4.19 U F U R F' U2 F R U' R2
2064. 8.39 R U R' F' R F' U F2 R2 F'
2065. 6.80 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U'
2066. 7.55 R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F U' R F
2067. 8.31 R' F' R F R U' F' U2 F R'
2068. 8.34 F U2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U
2069. 6.66 F2 R' U R U2 F R' F R2 F'
2070. 7.14 U F' R F2 U' F2 R U R2 U'
2071. 6.38 U2 R' F' R F U2 R' U' F' U
2072. 7.52 R' F2 U' F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2
2073. 8.25 U' F U F' R2 F' U R U R
2074. 8.49 U2 F U2 R F' U' R F' U2 F'
2075. 6.79 U2 R2 U R F' U2 F2 R' U2 F
2076. 6.51 R' F R2 U F' R U2 F' R2 U
2077. 8.96 R2 U R U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F R2
2078. 9.22 R F2 U F' U R U' F2 U' F2
2079. 6.96 R' F' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U'
2080. 8.00 U' F R2 U2 R2 U F' U F2 R
2081. 6.87 R' F' U F R2 U R' F U' R2
2082. 6.79 R U R' U' F R2 U' R U2 R2
2083. 7.66 U F R2 F' R' F' R U R2 U2
2084. 7.08 F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U
2085. 4.31 R2 U2 R' F' R' F' R' F' U R2
2086. 7.99 F2 R' U R' U R2 U R2 F2 U2
2087. 7.70 F R' F' R U' F' R U' F' U2
2088. 7.95 R2 U F R F2 R U R2 F2 R'
2089. 6.87 U2 R F U' F' U F2 R' F R
2090. 7.64 R2 F2 U2 R F' U2 R2 U R2 U'
2091. 8.13 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U F U2 F' U
2092. 6.46 U2 R F' U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 U'
2093. 6.32 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U R' U'
2094. 6.81 U2 R' F U' R2 F U2 F2 R U2
2095. 7.32 U' R U F2 R' F R2 F2 U' R'
2096. 10.31 F U' F U' F' U F' U' R F2
2097. 7.40 F2 U R F2 R U R2 U R' U
2098. 7.50 F U R' F2 U' R F2 R' U2 R2
2099. 7.81 U R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U' F'
2100. 7.18 R2 F R U F R2 F2 R2 F2 U'
2101. 5.78 U2 F' R2 F U R U' R' U2 F2 PBL skip
2102. 9.52 R2 F' R2 F2 R U' F2 R2 F R'
2103. 5.88 F2 U' F2 U F' U2 R F R U'
2104. 7.06 U' R' U F R' U' R2 F' R U'
2105. 9.84 R2 F2 U' R' F U2 R U' F R'
2106. 4.79 F2 R U' F' U2 R F' R U F2
2107. 6.96 R F R' U2 R' U' F' U2 R U
2108. 6.82 U2 F' U2 F R U' R2 F' R2 F'
2109. 7.40 U' R F' U' R2 U' F' R2 U' F
2110. 8.93 R2 F2 R U' F2 U2 F U R' U2
2111. 6.65 U' F2 U' R F U2 R2 F U' R2
2112. 9.16 U' F U F R' F U' R2 F2 R'
2113. 7.64 F R' U' F' U F' R U2 R2 U'
2114. 9.11 R2 F' R F R U F2 U R U2
2115. 9.52 F2 U' R2 U2 F R F' R U' F2
2116. 5.42 R F2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2
2117. 4.03 R' F' R F R2 U R2 U2 R' U
2118. 6.47 R2 U F U' F U2 F2 R' F2 U'
2119. 5.20 F2 R' U2 F U2 R' F' U' F' R2
2120. 6.47 R2 F' U' F' U' R2 F U2 F' U
2121. 6.09 R2 F' U R F U2 R U R F'
2122. 7.74 U F R' F R' F R' U2 R' U
2123. 6.07 F2 U F' U R2 F' U R' U' R'
2124. 8.05 U' R U2 F' R U' R2 F2 R' F
2125. 7.02 U R2 F R' F R2 F R2 F R2
2126. 7.43 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U' R U R
2127. 7.08 U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2
2128. 9.71 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U R U' R U'
2129. 4.72 F' R' U' R' F2 U R' F' U2 F
2130. 4.99 R F R' F R2 U R F R U'
2131. 4.31 U' R' U' R F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2
2132. 7.34 R2 U' F' U' R F R' F' U2 F
2133. 5.38 U2 F R2 F' R' F' U' F' R F
2134. 7.33 R' F' R' F R' U2 R' U2 R2 U
2135. 4.89 R U R' F' R U' R' U R2 F
2136. 7.26 F U F' U' F U R2 U' R2 U
2137. 7.71 R U' R' F' U F' R2 U2 F2 U
2138. 6.27 F' R U R F2 R' U' R' F2 R2
2139. 6.78 U' R' U R F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F'
2140. 6.18 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F R' U' F2 R'
2141. 5.61 R' U2 F R2 U R2 F U F U'
2142. 8.13 U R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U R' U2
2143. 5.91 F' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F' U
2144. 5.03 R' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' R2 U2 F
2145. 5.44 R' F2 U F' R2 F' R U' R' F
2146. 7.10 U R U' F2 U2 F R F U' R
2147. 6.32 U2 R' F' R F2 U R' U F' U2
2148. 8.71 U' R' U F2 U2 F R2 U' F R2
2149. 8.40 R2 F2 R2 U F R2 U F2 U2 F2
2150. 8.66 R' U R U2 F U2 R F' R' U'
2151. 7.59 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U F R U2
2152. 9.16 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R F R U' R
2153. 7.00 F2 R U F U F' R2 F R' U'
2154. 9.85 U F' R U F2 R' U2 F' R' F
2155. 4.43 U' F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 F U' PBL skip
2156. 8.08 U' R F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' R
2157. 6.42 F' U' F' U2 R F R' U2 F U'
2158. 7.51 F' U2 R' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R2
2159. 6.25 F U' F R F' U F2 R F' R'
2160. 6.35 U R2 F U F2 R U' R' U' F'
2161. 5.81 F U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R' F R2
2162. 8.89 R2 U' R U' F2 U' F R U F'
2163. 7.76 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F R2 F'
2164. 8.13 U R F2 U F2 U' R F2 U' R2
2165. 7.49 U2 F' R2 U2 R U' F' U' F2 U2
2166. 6.06 F2 R F2 R' F' U' F2 U R' U2
2167. 8.43 F' U F R' F' U2 F' R' F U'
2168. 9.80 U F R F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
2169. 9.23 F' R F U F2 U' R U F' U'
2170. 9.35 R' F' U' F R' U' F' U' F' R2
2171. 8.51 R U' F' R2 F U2 R U R U'
2172. 6.27 F2 R U' F U F R' F2 U' R
2173. 9.59 F2 R U2 F U R F R F2 R2
2174. 7.10 R2 F2 R F2 U' R F U2 R' U2
2175. 7.68 F' U' R F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U'
2176. 9.17 U' F' R U' F2 U R2 U2 R' U'
2177. 7.00 R' U' F' R' F R F U' R2 U'
2178. 8.96 F R F' R F2 U' R U2 R F
2179. 10.82 R' F' U2 F R' U' F' U R F2
2180. 10.19 U2 F U' F R' F2 R2 U' F R2
2181. 7.28 U' F2 R2 F' U' R' F R' F U2
2182. 7.36 U2 R U F U' F' R U' F' U2
2183. 3.32 U F R2 U F U' F' U' F' U' PBL skip
2184. 9.12 U2 R U' F' R2 U R2 F' R2 U
2185. 6.96 F' R U2 F R U2 R2 U' R' U2
2186. 8.30 F R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F U F U
2187. 11.05 F2 R' F' U' F U R' U F2 U2
2188. 7.85 R' F' U F' U2 F' U2 F R' F'
2189. 6.48 U' R2 F U' R F2 R F' R2 U
2190. 7.61 R2 F' R' U' R U F2 U R F'
2191. 3.71 U R U R' U' F R' F' R F' PBL skip
2192. 8.75 F2 U R F' U R2 F2 U' F R
2193. 3.58 R' F2 U' F' U2 F U' R' U2 F PBL skip
2194. 7.76 R2 U2 F2 R F' R2 U F' U' F'
2195. 7.71 F2 U R' F' R' U R U2 F' U2
2196. 7.06 R F' U F2 R2 F U' R2 U' F
2197. 7.08 U R' F2 U R F2 U2 F' R F'
2198. 6.02 F' R2 F R F R U F2 R2 F'
2199. 9.59 R F R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R F U'
2200. 9.29 R2 F' R' F U2 R F2 U F2 R'
2201. 8.17 R F' R2 F R F U F2 R2 F
2202. 8.03 F' U2 R' U' R2 U F R U2 R
2203. 7.34 U2 R' F' R2 F' R F R2 F R2
2204. 7.34 F2 R' F U' F2 R F' U2 R' F2
2205. 7.96 U' R F' R2 F2 R F' R' F' R'
2206. 10.97 R' U R F2 R2 F R' U2 R' U'
2207. 6.33 R U' R' F' U' R' F' U' R2 F'
2208. 6.95 F2 R F U R' F U R F2 U2
2209. 7.88 U2 F2 R' F R F2 R2 U2 R F'
2210. 8.94 U F2 R U2 R' U' F2 U R' F
2211. 9.03 U2 F R F' U2 F U2 R U' R2
2212. 6.46 U' F' R F R2 U2 R2 F' U' F2
2213. 9.39 F U' F2 U2 R U F' R' F2 R
2214. 7.05 R' U2 R U F U2 F' R' F2 R'
2215. 11.36 R' F R2 U' R' F' U' F2 R2 F2
2216. 9.63 F U R F2 R F' U2 F R2 F2
2217. 7.69 U' R' F' U F U F2 U' F R
2218. 7.35 U' R F R2 F' R F2 R' F2 R'
2219. 7.33 F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R F' R F'
2220. 9.48 R' F U2 F U' R' U2 R' F2 U'
2221. 7.50 R' F U2 F2 U F' R2 U2 F U2
2222. 9.93 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F' U R2
2223. 9.22 F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' F2 U2 F2
2224. 6.62 U R2 U R2 F R' F R U F2
2225. 6.23 U' R U R F2 U' R F R F'
2226. 6.06 F U F R U' F' U2 F2 R U
2227. 2.91 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 PBL skip
2228. 6.09 R' U2 F R' F U' F' R F2 R2
2229. 6.09 U F U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2
2230. 7.46 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F R2 F R' U'
2231. 6.77 R U2 F R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F
2232. 8.39 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R F U2 F2
2233. 4.90 R' F2 R2 F2 R F' U2 R2 U' R'
2234. 8.19 F2 U R' U R2 F2 U2 R F2 U
2235. 9.44 F R F' R U F2 R' F' U2 R'
2236. 9.66 U R2 U F R' U' R' F2 R2 F
2237. 6.32 F' R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 F' R2 F2
2238. 11.11 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U' F U'
2239. 6.09 U R' F2 U R' F U2 F U2 F
2240. 4.32 R F' U R' U F U2 R2 U R' PBL skip
2241. 7.92 R2 F' U R' F U' F' R2 U R2
2242. 5.43 F2 U' F' U' R F' U R F U2
2243. 7.14 R F2 R' F U F' R2 F2 U F
2244. 7.70 U2 F U' F R' U2 F' U R2 U2
2245. 6.08 U' F R U R' U R F2 U F
2246. 7.90 U R F U2 R' F' R' U' F2 R'
2247. 8.09 R2 U' R' F R F R2 U2 F' R2
2248. 5.93 F U F' R' U2 F2 U R F R2
2249. 5.52 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F R' U'
2250. 4.61 U R' F' R' F' U R' U' R F2
2251. 6.06 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 F R' U
2252. 6.53 R' F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2
2253. 6.78 F2 R' F2 U F2 R F U' R' F2
2254. 5.78 U' F2 R' U' F' R2 F U R2 U2
2255. 5.85 U' F U' R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2
2256. 6.90 U' F U F U F' U R U2 F2
2257. 7.15 U R2 F R2 F' R' U2 F2 U F2
2258. 6.25 F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U F R2 U'
2259. 6.06 U2 F R' U R' U2 F R' F R
2260. 4.98 U' F R F' R' F' U2 R' F R2
2261. 5.99 U' R U' R U' R' U R' U R
2262. 10.30 R2 U2 R F' U F2 R2 U R U2
2263. 6.45 R' F' R U' R2 F' R' F R' U
2264. 7.64 R' U2 R U2 R2 U F R U' F2
2265. 8.23 F' U' F2 U2 R F R2 F' R' F'
2266. 8.90 R' U R2 U2 F2 U F R' F U'
2267. 6.14 U2 R' F2 U2 F' R F' U2 R' F2
2268. 8.66 F2 R2 F' R' F2 U' F R2 U2 R2
2269. 8.40 R' F' U R U F' U F U R
2270. 7.85 R F' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F R'
2271. 7.76 U R U2 F' U2 F' R' U R2 F
2272. 7.60 F2 R U F U' R F2 R2 U F'
2273. 6.65 R2 U' R U' R U2 R U F R
2274. 7.85 R F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R F R' F2
2275. 7.27 R F2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' F2
2276. 6.53 R2 U R2 U F2 U' F U2 R' F
2277. 7.25 R F U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R'
2278. 6.53 U2 R2 U R F2 R U F' U F2
2279. 7.77 F R U R2 F' R2 F' U' F R'
2280. 8.90 R U2 F' R' F R F R F2 U
2281. 6.69 R' F2 R' F' R U' F U F U
2282. 8.79 R F2 U R F' R' F2 U' R2 F
2283. 7.00 U2 R U' R F U F' U F2 R
2284. 6.26 U F U' F U R' F U F' U
2285. 6.88 U2 R F U F' U F U R' U2
2286. 7.31 R U2 R F2 U' R' F' R' F2 R
2287. 8.86 F2 U' F' U' R2 U F2 U' R' F'
2288. 7.32 R F2 U2 R F U R U2 F R
2289. 10.04 F R2 F' R' U2 F2 R F' U F2
2290. 8.42 F2 R F R U F U' F U R
2291. 5.78 F R U2 F R2 F2 U F' R F
2292. 10.41 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R F U F
2293. 5.90 F' U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F R
2294. 9.31 F' U2 R U F2 U' F' U R' U2
2295. 5.08 U' F2 U' F R' U' R2 U R' F'
2296. 8.78 F U2 R' F2 U R' F' R' U R2
2297. 6.69 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R U' R2 U
2298. 8.00 R2 U2 F' U' R' F U' R' U' R'
2299. 8.35 R2 F2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' F
2300. 10.03 F' U R2 F R U R2 U2 R F'
2301. 10.64 U' R2 U F2 R U' R2 U' F U'
2302. 11.36 U F' R U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' R'
2303. 8.04 U' R' F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 F2
2304. 7.16 F2 U' R F R' U2 R F2 U' F
2305. 7.76 U2 R' U' R F U' R2 F2 U2 F'
2306. 7.72 F2 R2 U R' F' R' U2 F' U' R'
2307. 6.73 U R2 F' R' U' F R U F' U
2308. 6.74 F2 R U2 R2 U' F U2 F' U F2
2309. 7.82 U F' R' U R U' F' U' R F2
2310. 9.50 F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 R U2
2311. 9.23 R2 F' U R' U F' R2 U R2 F'
2312. 11.92 U' R' F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R
2313. 8.19 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' F' U'
2314. 7.76 U R F' U2 F R' U F U R2
2315. 7.91 U F' U' F2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F'
2316. 5.72 U2 F2 R2 F2 R F R' U2 F U'
2317. 6.62 R2 F' R' U' R2 F2 U R' U2 R'
2318. 7.80 U2 R' F' U2 R' U' R F2 U F2
2319. 6.15 R' F U2 F R2 U2 R U2 R2 U
2320. 5.21 R U F' R2 F2 R F R' U R2
2321. 7.59 F R' F R F R U2 F R' U'
2322. 10.11 F2 U R' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U F
2323. 9.59 F' U2 F R U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R
2324. 8.01 U R F2 R U2 F2 R2 U' R U'
2325. 5.42 U' F U' R2 F2 U' F U' R F2
2326. 7.63 U' R' F2 R F2 R2 F' U F U2
2327. 6.59 U R U2 F' R2 U' F' U' R F
2328. 6.92 F U2 F' U2 F2 R F2 U' R2 U2
2329. 5.02 R F' R2 F2 R2 F U' R U R' PBL skip
2330. 10.74 R' F2 R2 F R2 F' U' F2 U2 R2
2331. 8.52 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R F' R'
2332. 5.01 U2 R F2 R2 F R2 U2 F U' R'
2333. 6.82 U' F' R2 U F U2 F' U R2 U'
2334. 5.39 U2 R' F U2 R U2 F' R' F R'
2335. 7.45 R' F U' F U R' U R2 F U2
2336. 6.26 F R2 U R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' R'
2337. 6.32 R' F U' R' U2 R2 F R F U'
2338. 9.57 R U' F' U' R' F' R2 F2 U F2
2339. 8.10 U' R' F' R' F2 R2 F U R2 F'
2340. 6.89 R F U F' R' U F' R' F2 R'
2341. 4.05 F2 U' F2 U' R F' U F R2 F'
2342. 9.99 F2 U F R U2 F U R F R
2343. 6.57 R2 F' R2 U R' U' R' F' U' R'
2344. 4.83 F U2 F' U R U' R U' R' F' PBL skip
2345. 6.23 U' F R' U' R' F' U' R2 U2 F'
2346. 8.30 F R2 U R F2 U2 F U F' R'
2347. 7.31 R2 F U2 F' U2 R U2 F2 U' R'
2348. 8.44 F2 R F2 R F R2 F' U F2 R
2349. 1.59 F' R2 F2 R F' R2 U2 R2 F' U2 Wow. Just wow.
2350. 7.26 F2 U F2 R' F U F U2 F' U'
2351. 5.96 R U R' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U R2
2352. 5.24 R U' F U2 F' U R F2 U' R
2353. 7.63 U R U2 R U F U' R U2 R
2354. 7.46 R2 F' R U F' U F R2 F' R2
2355. 6.03 U2 F' U2 R U2 F2 R F' U2 F'
2356. 6.47 F2 R F2 U R' F2 U R F R2
2357. 8.04 U' F U F U2 R F' R' F' U
2358. 7.14 U R2 F U F2 R U F R2 F'
2359. 7.78 F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R
2360. 7.95 R F' U F2 R' U' F' U' R U'
2361. 8.24 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F U R F2 U'
2362. 12.39 R2 F' U' R' F U F' U' R' U2
2363. 6.43 R F' U2 F R' F2 R U R' F
2364. 6.63 F' U' R' F2 U2 R F' U' R' F'
2365. 9.48 R' F' R F2 U F R' U R' U2
2366. 9.03 R U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F R F' U2
2367. 6.84 R2 U R2 F' R F' R' F2 U R'
2368. 6.14 F2 R U' F2 U R' U' F2 U' F'
2369. 10.57 R U R2 F2 U' R U F' R' F2
2370. 7.91 U2 R F' R U R' U F2 R U'
2371. 8.06 F U2 R2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' U
2372. 7.63 R' U F2 R2 U2 R U' R F' U
2373. 8.79 U' F R2 F' U2 R U R' F U'
2374. 7.14 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U F R U2 F
2375. 7.49 R' F2 R' U R' F' U R' U' F
2376. 6.93 R F2 U F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 R2
2377. 8.75 F U F R2 U R' F' R2 U F
2378. 10.25 U2 R2 F U R2 U' F U F2 U'
2379. 6.05 R U' F2 U' R U R U' F' R
2380. 6.87 U2 F U2 F R' U' F R' U' F2
2381. 9.32 U F U2 R' F R2 U' F U2 F
2382. 5.07 U F' R U2 R U' F U2 R' U2
2383. 7.79 U2 F' U F R' U R' U' F R'
2384. 5.78 R2 F U2 R' F R U' R U' R
2385. 4.72 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U' F2 R' F' R
2386. 5.70 F U2 F' R U' R2 F2 R' U2 R'
2387. 2.90 R2 F2 R F R' F' U R U2 R PBL skip
2388. 3.72 F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R F2 R' F PBL skip
2389. 8.08 U2 F' R' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 F2
2390. 5.52 U F' R2 F U2 R' F' U' R2 F2
2391. 8.76 U F R' U F2 R2 U R U F
2392. 7.95 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2
2393. 6.18 F U' R2 U' F R2 F2 R2 U2 F'
2394. 6.96 U F U R2 F R F2 U2 R F2
2395. 6.18 F' U F' R' F' R' F U2 R U'
2396. 8.80 U' R U2 F2 R F R' U2 F' R
2397. 4.41 R2 U2 F' U' R U R' F R2 U2
2398. 12.71 R' U2 F2 U F' R' U' F' R' U2 Lol fail PBL
2399. 7.00 R U' R' U' R2 F U R' U F
2400. 7.59 U' R U F' R2 F2 U' F2 R U2
2401. 7.01 R F' U' F' U R' F' U2 R U'
2402. 6.89 U R2 F U F' U R U2 F' R2
2403. 6.95 U' R2 U' R2 U R F U R U2
2404. 9.13 U2 R F2 R F2 U R' F2 R' F
2405. 6.78 F' U2 R F U2 R U' F2 R F'
2406. 8.27 R U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 F
2407. 9.30 R U' F R2 F' R U R2 F2 R2
2408. 7.62 F2 U R U2 F' U2 R F' U2 R'
2409. 8.69 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F U F U F
2410. 6.54 R F2 R U2 R' F U' R' U2 F2
2411. 10.56 U2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R2 F2 R
2412. 5.12 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F R U' F' R2
2413. 6.25 F' U' F U' F2 R2 U F U R2
2414. 2.68 F' U' F' U R U R2 U2 R U2 PBL skip
2415. 7.33 R U R' U F U2 F' R U2 F'
2416. 7.61 R2 U R F2 R U2 F2 U' R U
2417. 6.28 U' F' U' F' U2 R U2 R2 U' F2
2418. 8.48 U R2 U F2 R2 U' F R2 F U
2419. 6.74 U' R U F' R2 U2 R2 U F' R'
2420. 6.52 U F U' R' F R2 U2 R U2 F
2421. 6.65 R' F U2 F' R U2 F U' R F2
2422. 7.81 U' R U' R U' F R' U2 F U
2423. 6.46 R F2 U2 R' U F2 R2 F R F
2424. 8.57 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F R F' U2
2425. 8.80 R' U R2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2
2426. 6.59 F' U2 R F2 U2 F R2 F2 R U'
2427. 9.66 U F2 U' F' R U2 R' F R2 F2
2428. 6.61 U2 R' U' F2 U' F' U2 R U F2
2429. 8.78 F' R2 U F' R2 U2 R2 U' R U'
2430. 8.12 F R' U R2 F' U F' U2 F' U
2431. 7.91 U' R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U R U2
2432. 7.13 U' R2 F R' F' U' F2 U' R' F2
2433. 8.40 F R F2 R2 F U2 R' F' R' U
2434. 8.01 R' U' R U F U' R F' U R'
2435. 7.49 F R' F U R U2 F U2 F2 U2
2436. 7.38 R U2 F R F U' F' R U F2
2437. 7.40 U' R2 F U' F2 R2 F U2 R U
2438. 7.23 U' R' U' F2 U F U R' U' F2
2439. 7.01 R' U2 R U' F' U F2 U F2 U'
2440. 6.69 R' U' F2 U' R2 F U' R U' F
2441. 7.15 R2 U' F U' F2 R F' R2 U' F
2442. 5.97 F U2 F U' F' R2 U2 F' U F'
2443. 7.58 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F' R' F'
2444. 0.59 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F U F' Ehem... 4 move solution that I could see.
2445. 5.19 F2 R2 F2 U2 R F U2 R2 U F'
2446. 6.71 U' R' U2 F' U F U2 R' F2 U
2447. 4.98 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U R' U R2 F2
2448. 9.39 F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U F R U
2449. 6.19 U2 F U2 R F' U R' F2 U R
2450. 7.31 U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F R U2
2451. 7.33 R' F2 R' U2 R F2 U R U2 R
2452. 6.60 U F2 U' R F2 U2 F U' R' U2
2453. 7.27 R' U2 R2 U2 F' U F2 R F' R2
2454. 9.74 R2 U' R2 U' R' F R' F U2 F2
2455. 7.27 F' R2 F2 U F' U' R F' U F'
2456. 8.66 R U' R F2 U' R' U F2 R2 U2
2457. 3.78 U2 F2 U R F R' F R2 U R2 PBL skip
2458. 6.89 U F2 U R' F2 R' U2 F' U2 R
2459. 6.80 R2 F' U' F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' U
2460. 4.76 F2 U R2 F' R2 F U2 F R U'
2461. 5.98 F R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 R F' R
2462. 8.60 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 U F' R2 U'
2463. 6.91 F U2 R2 U R2 F R' U F2 U2
2464. 6.84 F' U2 F R' U R2 F2 R' F R'
2465. 5.90 U2 F2 R U F U F2 R' F U
2466. 6.82 U R' F2 R U' R' U' F' U R
2467. 7.47 R U2 R2 U' R F' R2 U F2 U
2468. 10.03 R2 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 U F
2469. 6.02 U2 F U R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U2
2470. 8.69 R2 F' U' F' U F' R2 F' U F'
2471. 7.43 F R2 U R U' R F2 R2 U F2
2472. 6.29 R2 F' R F2 R' F U' R' F2 U'
2473. 6.71 R' U' F' R' F U' F2 R2 U R'
2474. 7.89 F2 R U2 R' U R' F2 U F2 R2
2475. 7.87 U' F2 U2 R' F U2 R' F2 U R2
2476. 10.05 U2 F2 R' F' R' F U' F R' F
2477. 6.42 F2 U' R U R' U' F' R2 F2 U'
2478. 8.79 U F' R' U2 F' R U F' U F'
2479. 5.99 R' U' F2 R' F R2 F U2 R2 U'
2480. 4.22 U2 F U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R U
2481. 7.67 F2 U R' F R' F2 R' F' U R2
2482. 6.25 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2
2483. 4.86 F R2 F U' F R U2 R2 U2 F
2484. 5.11 F' U2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F' R' U2
2485. 11.01 F2 U' F2 R U F2 U2 F R2 F'
2486. 5.19 R' F' U2 F' U2 F U R F U'
2487. 5.00 U F2 U F U2 F2 R U2 R2 U
2488. 8.23 R' F' U' R F U F' R U' R2
2489. 5.44 R2 U R F' U R F U' F' R'
2490. 6.46 F2 U' R' U R2 U' R U' F U
2491. 8.81 U R U' F R2 F2 U2 F' R F
2492. 7.76 F2 R' U F' U2 F U F R2 U2
2493. 5.98 R U2 R U' R F U R2 U R
2494. 7.47 U F2 R' F2 U2 R' U R U F'
2495. 8.22 U2 R2 F R U' R2 U F' R2 F2
2496. 7.16 U' F U R' F R U' F' U2 R2
2497. 8.05 R2 U2 R F' R' U R2 F' U R'
2498. 11.70 R2 U2 F R' U' R' F2 R2 F' R2
2499. 3.81 F2 U2 F R' U' R' F R F U PBL skip
2500. 2.81 R' F' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' Lollol PBL skip



I started this average on the 16th. That's an average of 178 cubes per day!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 30, 2009)

2500. 2.81 R' F' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U'

x' F' U2 R'

I'm guessing you didn't see that then


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 2500. 2.81 R' F' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U'
> 
> x' F' U2 R'
> 
> I'm guessing you didn't see that then




No...

Also, it is R2, U'. Not U2, R'

See the 0.59 solve. That was a lucky one.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2009)

Musli.. can you write algs without the , inbetween the moves please, thanks.
Also, nice avg2500.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > 2500. 2.81 R' F' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U'
> ...




I disagree: x' F' U2 R'


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...


I see. I've always done x rotations relative to L. My solution works too if you rotate the cube towards you. 

@ Joey: Sure. I don't even know why I've been doing that anyway.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 30, 2009)

Practising magic a bit:

1.27 1.27 1.31 (1.22) (1.34) = 1.28 avg5 
PB is 1.21.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

Finally a sub-11 single (though not by a large margin)! 10.93!

Scramble: B2 D2 R' F' L B' L' U B2 L F' D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' D' R2 B2

With 2-look OLL = +5 style points.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 30, 2009)

10.86 3x3 single. Should have been sub-10, but I was so stunned by the scramble from CCT:
D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 30, 2009)

*5x5x5 - 5.50*

Hi! I just recently did my first TIMED 5x5x5 solve and i got 5.50... is this a good solve for a beginner (at 5x5)?¿?¿?¿? I was using beginner edge pairing....


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 30, 2009)

It's fine.


----------



## ianini (Nov 30, 2009)

When I first timed myself for 5x5 it was about 10 minutes. After 3 weeks of practice I am now down to sub 3 minutes. Just practice.


----------



## pappas (Dec 1, 2009)

Statistics for 11-29-2009 22:09:44

Average: 16.74
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 13.18
Worst Time: 19.11
Individual Times:
1.	17.97	L' B' R' B F D' U' L2 R2 B F L' R F2 D U' R' D' R' U F L' R' F2 L2
2.	14.60	D' B L R2 U' B2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 B L2 R' U2 B' F L' F' D' U L2 U
3.	(13.18)	D' F2 D R B' F' D2 L2 R' U2 L2 R' D' F R' B2 F2 R D' L R2 D2 L D' L'
4.	14.27	U L' R2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 L D2 U B' R U2 B U' B' D U2 B2 F' L' F U' F2
5.	17.38	B F' R' U' B2 F' L B F L2 R' B2 U L F L R D B' D' L2 R B' F' R
6.	16.44	R2 B2 D' U' L2 R D' R D' L R' U2 B' F D2 U' L' F D2 B' D U2 F2 R' F2
7.	(19.11)	D2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' B' D F2 D2 B' F' L R' F' U2 F' D2 L' B' F2 D
8.	17.28	L B U' B' F R' U' R' B' L2 R2 F' D2 U F L' B F2 D2 U' B' L' F' D2 U
9.	16.80	F D U L D2 R' D2 U2 L' R' D2 L' R' B R' U2 L R' B' F L' B' F2 D' R'
10.	17.36	D U2 F L' B' F' L2 R' F' U' R D' U2 L R B D2 U' B L' F R B F2 U'
11.	16.58	B F R B' R' F2 U2 L D' L F U F L' R F2 D B2 L' B' L2 R U2 L' B
12.	18.75	R2 D' U B D L2 F' D' B' F D R2 D2 U R U' B' D B L R D2 L' R' D2

15.42 avg of 5 as well. Two PB's in the same a12.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, my Cross+F2L is improving drastically. 20 seconds to sub-15 consistently in 2 weeks.
I guess that's an accomplishment. Ha.


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

4x4 practice:

28 solves, session avg of 56.11 (I've done about 80 this evening)
best time: 47.96 P (new PB)

avg of 12 PB: 55.13
1. 53.07 u' B' f2 u' B L' D' R' F' u2 L f R' B D f' U2 D2 L' D L f2 F' B' U' u' F' L2 r' u B2 u' L D' U' L2 f2 U R u2 
2. 56.83 B' f2 u2 F' B2 u2 L' u r R D' u2 B R' u2 f2 L' r u2 L2 f2 B F2 u' F' B2 u2 f2 D' F R D R f2 R' r' U' f u' U2 
3. 52.84 F2 B2 r2 B r' f R r B2 U2 r2 D2 F f R2 f' r L f2 D2 U R2 B2 f' F' u2 L' F' f R U L2 U2 f' F' u U2 r F f' 
4. 57.38 U u R u2 U2 F' f u' F D2 f' R' F u' L R' u L r2 R2 U' L2 f2 F B' r' F u r F u2 U' f R u F2 B2 u R u2 
5. 53.21 R B' D R D f2 B R' u2 R' r' u' B F2 U' r u' f R2 L' f2 U' D2 R2 f2 F' R2 B' U' R2 f' L' F B2 r u' U R B U' 
6. (1:10.30) F2 R2 F2 U2 R F' u r' U r B' r L2 U' R r B2 L r F' f r B2 f R2 f' F' L D L f' r2 f' U2 u2 f r' L2 B F2 
7. 51.76 B U2 B2 R L B u2 U' D2 F B' u r' R' L2 B2 L' f' R' r u' f u' r R D' r L' R F U R2 L' B' L F' D F R2 B 
8. (51.44) D u U L B2 f' R' L2 f' L' R' u2 F2 U' F f' D F' R2 u' r B L2 r B L2 u U2 F' R B r' u U L' D2 B' D L2 U' 
9. 1:00.10 L' F u' U2 r2 R u F2 r D' L F' f2 r2 f B2 R D r2 F' r D L' D' F2 L U L2 r u2 F2 L2 r2 D' U B F L D2 F' 
10. 57.83 U2 r' B' R2 D U' B2 F2 D2 U2 u F2 D2 U2 u' R2 r f F' U f2 U' L2 D' r2 F2 r D2 L' f2 U2 B2 F f' r' f' B' D2 f' R 
11. 53.57 f2 L f' L r D U B L R' U' u' D' L2 R2 F2 R r2 L U D B' R2 D2 B r L' B U2 u' f u' B' U' f' u2 U2 B' R D2 
12. 54.70 R' f2 B' D2 L2 D r' u' U r' F2 f2 R2 D2 B' U' f L2 R' r U2 f2 R2 F' L F' r B F u' r L' f2 F r2 U' B2 u2 f U' 

PB Average of 5: 53.15
1. (49.74) L' B2 u2 L2 D L2 R D r' u2 D2 F r2 B2 L2 r2 B f' F' R2 r' L2 B2 u2 D B2 u B' R2 f' B2 L U L' u r' F f B R' 
2. (1:01.61) D u f2 R L' f' r2 f' L2 F U2 D' B2 u R2 B f' F' L' R' U u2 L' B D2 L r' B2 F' D' R' D u2 F' L' B2 F2 r' u' f2 
3. 57.09 F2 D' B' R2 B F2 D2 F2 f2 R2 L U2 r2 L' f' F' R r2 B' L u L' R2 u2 D' L R B2 F u' U2 f u2 B2 r L F2 U' u B 
4. 50.85 U r' B L' r2 F' U' r U' B' L2 B D' U2 r' D' f r B' r' F2 L' r2 f' L' f2 B2 u2 R2 L r2 F2 r f2 F2 r2 B2 u2 D' F2 
5. 51.53 L2 U' R2 B U L2 B L' u2 f D' U B2 F R F' L2 f' L2 B U' L u f' D2 r U2 B f r2 U2 R' D' r2 L u F r U2 L' 

I will probably break these tomorrow...


----------



## joey (Dec 1, 2009)

Sick guy rowan.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

13.37 avg100 on jfly 3x3 


Spoiler



12.83, 10.00, 11.75, 12.80, 14.63, 10.94, 12.95, 13.59, 12.41, 18.13, 14.84, 23.73, 17.08, 14.56, 12.45, 11.27, 14.61, 12.17, 14.36, 16.69, 23.45, 13.63, 17.42, 19.69, 11.34, 12.83, 13.00, 11.48, 10.88, 9.81, 11.08, 13.69, 11.89, 12.44, (25.16), 11.78, 11.66, 10.80, 10.13, 18.03, 12.39, 20.02, 11.89, 16.67, 11.20, 13.03, 10.27, 10.86, 10.49, 12.03, 12.75, 12.56, 13.84, (8.81), 11.36, 12.59, 17.80, 13.84, 12.81, 8.91, 16.38, 12.64, 13.33, 17.11, 10.80, 11.67, 11.25, 11.72, 12.50, 13.44, 12.41, 17.80, 10.44, 10.31, 13.09, 14.86, 13.09, 12.44, 10.84, 11.38, 15.61, 20.16, 12.84, 10.86, 12.45, 13.55, 12.16, 10.89, 12.36, 11.56, 10.88, 12.69, 11.97, 11.59, 14.03, 12.66, 12.06, 14.24, 15.84, 22.53


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 13.37 avg100 on jfly 3x3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



that's awesome


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

All 21 PLLs learnt!!!
Now the only thing stopping me from sub 20 average is my cross


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 1, 2009)

No way, you can be sub-15 with a bad cross.


----------



## peterbat (Dec 1, 2009)

This isn't much of an accomplishment, but I decided to do an average of 12 for each color cross to see what happened. I'm not color neutral, but I was surprised at how close they were.

Color / Avg12
---------------------
White / 18.71
Yellow / 21.22
Orange / 21.16
Red / 21.34
Green / 21.09
Blue / 20.28

I wonder if it's worth trying to go color neutral. At this point I'd still think twice about taking a really good orange cross in competition...



Spoiler



White Cross:
Average of 12: 18.71
1. (25.20) F2 L2 R D' R2 L2 D' F2 U L' F L R F2 B2 R2 L2 F R D' U' L2 U B D'
2. 15.97 U2 R' F2 R L' U B2 L' F L2 U F' L' B2 L D2 B' F2 R' L2 U B' F' U2 F2
3. 21.45 F L2 F D2 B D U' F' R' B' D B R' B2 D' U2 F R L D U2 L R B2 R2
4. (14.80) U' D B F R L U2 F2 U2 L D2 F D F D' F' U2 F' B2 L B2 F D' U2 B'
5. 16.43 B2 F D R' L' F U D' B2 L F2 U F L2 B' L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B D' B L F'
6. 18.59 F2 D B L R2 D R D' R U D2 F' L' R2 F D L' F B' R F' D' R' L2 U
7. 17.53 F' D B U2 F U D L2 D' B2 L' F' D2 B R2 U' B2 U R F R2 B L B' R
8. 20.05 R2 B' U2 B L F' B L2 F2 D2 B' R U' L' U R2 F' R2 B2 D' B R' L D F'
9. 20.01 U2 F B' D U' L' R' D' U' F2 U' R' U' R' F2 B R L2 F2 R U2 L' U F2 B2
10. 18.65 L B R' F L2 D' F' B2 R2 U2 B U D F R2 B L B' U2 F' D2 U B2 D F'
11. 17.99 D2 B D2 B F D2 L2 D' L R' F' B2 D U2 B U2 F D' F D' F2 R' B2 D' F2
12. 20.42 L' B2 D' B' R' B D' B2 D L F2 D2 L U2 B D F R2 F D' F2 U F L D' 

Yellow Cross:
Average of 12: 21.22
1. 23.98 R D2 U L2 D F B2 U2 B2 R L U L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 R2 U' B' R' B' U' B'
2. 22.84 B L F' B2 U L U B' R U B' R2 U' L R' B R2 U D' B' U2 R' L2 F' D'
3. 18.35 D L' D U' R B2 R' B' D' F B' L F U' F U F2 U D2 R' L F2 D' U' L2
4. 20.03 F L2 R' U' B2 R2 L' U2 F2 L' R' D2 L D2 R2 U' B2 F' U' L2 U' B U L' U2
5. 23.73 B L' R' D L' F D2 B' R' U L F U' L' F L' F' R2 U D L' D R2 D R
6. 19.29 D F U' F L' U2 L2 F' D' B' D2 R L' D' L R' U' B2 F' U2 D F2 B2 D2 U2
7. 20.86 L' F R' D U' L B' U' L' U L F2 B' R B' R2 L B2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 U' L
8. 21.87 L R2 B2 D2 B' D R2 U D B U' R F L2 D2 B2 R F D' L D2 B F R F'
9. (18.07) L R' U' R B R U2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 U D' R L2 B2 D R2 F2 D
10. (24.82) R2 L' D B F R B' R' L2 F' U2 L' U F2 L' R2 F' U L' R2 D2 R2 L' D2 U'
11. 21.51 D' U2 R2 F B R2 U' F2 D2 L' U F D F U' D R L D2 B' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2
12. 19.70 D L2 R' D2 B L' F2 L B2 D B U D R2 D R D2 F2 D2 R2 B' F D' L2 B 

Orange Cross:
Average of 12: 21.16
1. 23.26 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' R D F' B D R2 L F2 B2 D' U L F U F L' R2 U R' D'
2. 23.58 R2 U F R' L D2 B' R2 F' B' R U2 B2 L U2 R L2 B' R2 D' L D' L' D F'
3. 16.88 R' F R' L' B' L U2 B2 L2 U D' L' F2 U2 L' U R U2 D2 R U' L2 D' R' F'
4. 20.18 F2 U' R2 L2 U' D2 L2 F R2 L' B2 D2 B2 F L D' B U F L R2 U' B L2 B'
5. (27.71) D R U2 L2 D2 F' D F R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 U L2 R2 U R' D F U2 D' F2 R'
6. 23.36 D2 L B' F U' D2 B D2 B' R U D2 F2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' F U L' D F2 B U
7. 20.81 D' B' F' R2 B F L' D2 U L' B' R L2 B' U2 F' R U R L D2 R' D2 F2 B
8. 20.51 R' D' U F' U F' L B' D2 U2 L' B2 R' F D B2 R2 L F R' B U2 L2 B2 R'
9. 18.49 B' L U' F' D' U F2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' D R' B R2 B2 D' R2 L'
10. 17.96 D' B2 L' D' R' B R L U' D' B2 D' R' D' U2 L2 F' U D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F'
11. 26.59 U' B2 R' D' R' L2 F R2 L U L2 R2 B U' D2 B' R' U R2 U2 F U D R2 B
12. (16.19) L' D' L2 B' L' B U L2 R2 U2 L U D' R2 U B R2 F' U' F L' U L2 R' F 

Red Cross:
Average of 12: 21.34
1. 21.06 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 B' L' U F2 U' F2 D' R U' L2 U' F B2 D' R2 L D2 L
2. 21.13 D' L' B2 L' D' L D2 L' B' R' U' F D2 U R2 U D2 B' D B R2 L' F' U' R2
3. 20.70 F2 R U B2 F' L2 U F2 B L R' F U D R' D U' R F2 R B2 U' F R B
4. (24.31) L2 F' B' D' F' U R' F' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D' F' U D' R2 U' L' D B F' L2 F2
5. 23.94 D2 B' F' D U B2 R L' U D2 R' F2 L' B D2 B D2 F' L' R2 D2 F2 L' D2 R2
6. 20.80 R' B' U R' L U D' L2 D U2 B U B F' U' D' F D2 U2 L' U F' D' L D2
7. 20.57 B' F' U L2 D R' L2 D' L F2 D B F2 L U' D R' U2 R B F2 R' D2 R' F'
8. 21.84 L R U' F2 R U2 F' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 B L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' U L' B F' D R'
9. 20.18 L2 R' B U2 R B' U L F R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R' L' U' R2 B' U L2 F2 L
10. 21.15 B' U2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 L F2 D' F' D' L2 D2 B2 L' R' B' D2 L' D R' B2 U2 R
11. 22.08 U' B F L' U2 B U2 R' U2 B2 R B2 F' U B2 L' R' D2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 U' F
12. (18.18) B D F' U F2 U2 B D L2 D2 U R' F' D L' U' F' R D' U2 B L' F U' R' 

Green Cross:
Average of 12: 21.09
1. 21.77 F2 L R' B2 U' F2 U' D' R' B U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L D' F' R' F2 D U F U2 L2
2. 19.15 F' B' L' U F2 R' B R2 L' D' F' B2 U2 B' D' B2 D2 L U2 F R' U2 R D U'
3. 21.17 R B' L' U2 R D' B2 L' B2 L2 D L D2 F2 L' F R' F' D U B2 R2 B2 R F
4. (33.94) L B' R2 U L2 D F2 B' D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' F L D' B' L2 D R' B' U L2 D'
5. (17.11) R' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D B2 L' R2 D2 L R F D' R2 D' F' D' L' U' R' F R L2
6. 20.37 U2 B F U F2 D U' L2 D B2 R' U' L2 D' U' L B' L2 B2 R D2 B2 L' R' U'
7. 24.21 F' L2 F' B2 D R' L' D' L' R B2 D2 U L2 U F D U' L B' R' D B R2 D'
8. 21.06 D' L2 U' D' B' U2 D2 R L' F L U' F2 L R' D R' L F2 D B' R' D U' B'
9. 21.39 R2 U' L2 F D2 B2 D U2 B2 U' F U L' D' B2 F' U2 B L2 B2 R L U' R2 F
10. 21.81 B2 U B' U' D' B' L2 D' U' R' D2 R F' U' B' D2 L' U L U' F2 U' D2 L2 F
11. 19.00 B2 F' U F R2 L' D' F2 B' U' R2 F2 B U2 F' U B L' B U' B' L U2 L2 D
12. 21.00 L U2 F2 R' D' U2 B2 U2 B2 F R' L2 U' L2 R D L' R F U2 F' L2 R U2 F 

Blue Cross:
Average of 12: 20.28
1. 21.82 D' L B' R F' R' D2 F' R' U' R' L F2 B2 R' F2 D' L F' L R' U2 B U F'
2. (33.11) F B' U' F' U2 R B L2 U B L F2 D U F2 R2 U' R F' B' R F2 R2 B U
3. 20.32 B D2 L2 U B' L D2 U B L F2 L' U D' B R2 D' U L' D R' B' L2 B2 F2
4. 21.58 U D L' D' F' U B' U L U B2 U' F B D' B L2 B2 R L2 D2 R' D' L' U2
5. 21.60 R' F' R2 D U2 L2 F' U' L' F2 D2 U L2 R D F U2 B L2 D2 F U' L D' F
6. 17.54 U F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 F' D B D L2 F2 D L U' R2 L' F2 U' L D2 U B2
7. 22.09 D2 L2 D2 R U' L2 D2 B' F2 U2 L R F' R' D2 R' B' D L2 D F' B2 R2 F' L'
8. 19.20 R' U' D' L2 U' D' R' U D' L F' R2 D2 R B2 L' F' L' U2 R' F2 D2 L R U
9. (16.37) D2 B U' R2 U F B2 R2 F2 R D R L F' R' B F' L2 D' U B' L2 U' R' B
10. 18.92 U' R2 D' L D' U2 B F2 U' L R F2 U2 R L U' F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 B
11. 20.48 F2 U2 B' F U2 R' L' U2 D2 L' D2 R' B' R B' L2 B2 R2 B' L R D R B2 D2
12. 19.22 F L2 D2 R2 L' D2 B' L' B' F R2 B2 R' U' L' U' B2 D R L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes it is.

I just got my third ever sub 1 for 4x4! 
57.11, to match with my old 57.34 and 59.12


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

mirror blocks is fun

Average of 5: 42.04
1. 42.24 R L F' D' L' U' L R F U2 R' U2 L R2 F D2 R2 B D2 L' B2 U2 D' R2 U' 
2. (34.94) D U R2 U B2 U2 L F2 B2 L' D' L R' D R' D2 B' R' L2 F2 D' R' U' D F2 
3. (1:05.49) R2 F L' F' R2 B2 F U B' F D2 F2 B R F D' R2 L2 F D F2 B U B' D' 
4. 40.47 L' D' L' B' U L R' B' L F2 B R F L' D2 R2 F2 U2 L R' B2 U R D R' 
5. 43.40 R2 D' R F' U2 D2 F' U' F' U2 F' R2 L' U R' D F' L D' B' R' L B F' D2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 1, 2009)

1:12.68, 1:15.12, 1:12.84, 1:19.59, 1:20.89+, 1:19.88, 1:11.88, 1:19.82, 1:14.51, 1:24.99, 1:25.51, 1:14.36

k4; best avg12: 1:17.47 (σ = 3.90)


----------



## Zava (Dec 1, 2009)

got an F-II from a friend, tested it with an avg50:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.04
worst time: 15.74

current avg5: 11.85 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 11.10 (σ = 0.99)

current avg12: 12.18 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 12.18 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: 12.92 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 12.90

then took my old F (and put cube lube in it every 5 solves) and rolled it to an avg 100:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.04
worst time: 15.74

current avg5: 11.66 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 11.10 (σ = 0.99)

current avg12: 12.27 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 12.17 (σ = 1.27)

current avg100: 12.84 (σ = 1.46)
best avg100: 12.84 (σ = 1.46)

old F popped at the scrambling of the 99th solve, and I was lazy to fix it so I took my main cube for those two times.

15.58, 13.75, 14.47, 14.01, 10.75, 14.76, 13.95, 12.21, 12.21, 15.74, 11.92, 13.77, 13.25, 13.78, 13.11, 13.79, 14.72, 14.23, *11.59, 9.72, 13.18, 11.98, 9.04*, 13.39, 12.66, 13.48, 9.34, 14.22, 13.55, 13.39, 13.95, 10.68, 14.43, 14.82, 11.95, 13.36, 13.05, 14.70, 9.24, 14.69, 10.16, 11.34, 14.21, 11.90, 13.68, 12.54, 15.65, *10.64, 12.37, 10.29, 12.04, 13.25, 9.91, 12.26, 14.95, 13.84, 12.01, 14.21, 10.76*, 11.51, 12.98, 10.89, 13.46, 13.97, 13.75, 14.15, 12.84, 12.76, 13.38, 13.40, 14.84, 13.82, 13.60, 11.90, 13.59, 13.08, 12.33, 11.29, 14.11, 11.78, 12.58, 12.80, 12.73, 13.26, 14.92, 11.89, 13.63, 12.85, 12.72, 11.99, 14.23, 13.83, 9.40, 12.45, 12.99, 12.74, 13.86, 11.36, 9.86, 10.88

red: best avg, black: best avg12, lime: cube change


----------



## Zava (Dec 1, 2009)

Zava said:


> got an F-II from a friend, blabla...avg 100: 12.84



rolled it with my main cube, and got:
pb avg 12 - 11.08
pb avg 100 - 12.12
pb avg/mean 200 - 12.50
200 solves: first 50 with new F-II, 51-98 with old F, 99-200 with this random cube i still don't know what type 

i don't wanna fill your screen so:


Spoiler



number of times: 200/200
best time: 7.94
worst time: 16.43

current avg5: 12.13 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 10.27 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 12.29 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 11.08 (σ = 0.80)

current avg100: 12.16 (σ = 1.40)
best avg100: 12.12 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 12.50 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 12.50

times (reset):
15.58, 13.75, 14.47, 14.01, 10.75, 14.76, 13.95, 12.21, 12.21, 15.74, 11.92, 13.77, 13.25, 13.78, 13.11, 13.79, 14.72, 14.23, 11.59, 9.72, 13.18, 11.98, 9.04, 13.39, 12.66, 13.48, 9.34, 14.22, 13.55, 13.39, 13.95, 10.68, 14.43, 14.82, 11.95, 13.36, 13.05, 14.70, 9.24, 14.69, 10.16, 11.34, 14.21, 11.90, 13.68, 12.54, 15.65, 10.64, 12.37, 10.29, 12.04, 13.25, 9.91, 12.26, 14.95, 13.84, 12.01, 14.21, 10.76, 11.51, 12.98, 10.89, 13.46, 13.97, 13.75, 14.15, 12.84, 12.76, 13.38, 13.40, 14.84, 13.82, 13.60, 11.90, 13.59, 13.08, 12.33, 11.29, 14.11, 11.78, 12.58, 12.80, 12.73, 13.26, 14.92, 11.89, 13.63, 12.85, 12.72, 11.99, 14.23, 13.83, 9.40, 12.45, 12.99, 12.74, 13.86, 11.36, *9.86, 10.88, 10.77, 12.13, 12.29, 9.60, 11.54, 12.34, 10.75, 11.24, 11.57, 9.81*, 12.58, 12.68, 13.61, 11.31, 11.64, 14.24, 11.29, 12.34, 12.78, 12.74, 11.56, 13.70, 12.44, 13.88, 12.78, 12.42, 11.50, 11.35, 12.65, 8.68, 10.12, 12.45, 11.28, 12.81, 13.58, 14.69, 12.83, 11.86, 11.23, 11.59, 14.52, 10.44, 12.28, 12.41, 9.56, 9.08, 13.11, 12.43, 11.29, 11.88, 11.90, 11.50, 12.90, 12.64, 12.16, 13.21, 11.63, 10.86, 9.39, 16.43, 12.67, 14.64, 13.26, 13.81, 11.90, 11.41, 14.38, 11.42, 12.52, 13.09, 12.52, 11.63, *9.71, 10.68, 10.43, 10.94, 9.55,* 12.55, 15.68, 13.40, 12.75, 15.23, 12.96, 10.97, 14.12, 14.20, 13.30, 10.94, 13.19, 11.85, 12.35, 14.61, 12.72, 10.59, 11.92, 12.73, 12.97, 7.94, 13.91, 10.68

lime: cube change
bold red: best avg5
bold: best avg 12
orange: start of the best avg100 (the last one is the 9.55 in the avg5.)


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

Non cubing related:
I've finally started learning Japanese. I've been wanting to learn a second language for a while, (especially Japanese), and I'm finally about 
to! (w00t)

Cubing related:
Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 5/5

Session mean: 23.00 (±0.00)
Session average: 23.06 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 3.16 (13.7%)

Best time: 19.01
Worst time: 26.82

Current average of 5: 23.06 (±0.00)
Best average of 5: 23.06 = (19.01), (26.82), 19.73, 25.89, 23.55


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> mirror blocks is fun
> 
> Average of 5: 42.04
> 1. 42.24 R L F' D' L' U' L R F U2 R' U2 L R2 F D2 R2 B D2 L' B2 U2 D' R2 U'
> ...


Epic noob.

I got 38.08 avg12 the other day 

Accomplishment: I finally found a puzzle which I can take to school without people thinking I have no life. Magic. xD


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

PB average of 25.


> Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:
> 
> Number of solves: 25/25
> 
> ...


----------



## Novriil (Dec 1, 2009)

Just learned how to solve a skewb.. Times of a12:
49.38, 50.07, 38.51, 32.64, 56.06, 23.48, 36.78, 50.38, 42.91, 36.01, 43.59, 38.23
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.48
worst time: 56.06

current avg5: 41.58 (σ = 2.38)
best avg5: 35.98 (σ = 2.46)

current avg12: 41.85 (σ = 6.08)
best avg12: 41.85 (σ = 6.08)

session avg: 41.85 (σ = 6.08)
session mean: 41.50


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 1, 2009)

2x2:

best avg12: 4.09 (σ = 0.67)
1. 3.59 U2 F R F U F2 U2 R' F' 
2. (5.14) U F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U 
3. 3.44 U F2 R' F U' F2 U' F2 R' 
4. 4.35 R2 F2 U2 F U' R F' U' R2 
5. 4.94 F' R F' R2 U F R2 F2 U' 
6. 3.44 F' U2 R2 U F U F2 U2 
7. 4.22 R2 U' F' U F2 U R' U R' U2 
8. 4.64 U2 R' F' R' F U2 F U' 
9. 2.95 R' U2 R F' U2 F' U 
10. 4.29 F' R' U R U F U2 R' U2 
11. 5.02 R U2 F U' F R' F R2 U' 
12. (2.58) R F U' R2 U2 F


----------



## Faz (Dec 2, 2009)

OH

Average of 12: 18.46
1. 16.12 L U2 B2 L U F2 U L B' R F' R F' L' D' L R2 F' U F' D' F' R' F' L2 
2. (15.11) F U2 B' U B D U2 L2 D L R' D L F R2 U' F' D F' B D U2 F' L2 D 
3. 16.71 F' B L R U2 R2 F2 R2 L' B' F2 U' F2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 F B D2 F' U2 D2 B' 
4. 17.50 U' B D2 B' U R U' B' D2 U2 L2 F' R D2 F2 R2 D U' B' U2 F' L' B' F' R 
5. 21.53 F R2 L U' F2 L2 D' B' R' L' B F2 U' D2 B D L D2 F' D F D' B R2 F 
6. (24.88) R' F2 L2 U2 D2 L D2 U2 F' D' B' F2 D R F2 B2 U L B2 L R D2 F2 R2 B 
7. 22.25 U2 R' F B2 D' F B2 U' L B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' U F2 B2 R B2 U B' U2 B' 
8. 18.39 D2 L F U2 F2 R2 L' B' R2 U D2 L' D' B' U' B' D' L' D' B2 D F' D' L' B 
9. 15.99 U B2 U' F2 B U2 R U' L' F' L2 B2 U2 L' B D' B' D' R2 F2 B' L' B F' D2 
10. 19.76 D2 L' F U' D' F' L2 B L R2 B' L' F D2 B F' D2 U2 F' R' L B U2 B2 L2 
11. 18.65 L' D' L2 B F R' U F2 D2 R B2 F2 U' L' F' L' F D2 U' R L' U2 R2 U2 D' 
12. 17.72 L' F' R2 L D U' B F' R2 L' U2 F2 R U D' R' B L R F' B2 D R' U L2


----------



## pappas (Dec 2, 2009)

Statistics for 12-02-2009 10:17:24

Average: 3.94
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 2.11
Worst Time: 5.68
Individual Times:
1.	3.82	U' F R' U2 R U F U2 R' U' R F2 R F' R F2 R2 U F' U' R2 F' R' U R2
2.	4.02	U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U' R F2 U2 F U' F U R' F U2 R F R2 U' F U' R F2
3.	4.71	R2 F R' U2 F R F U' R2 F' R F U2 R2 U' F' U F2 U' F' R U R2 F R2
4.	3.28	R U R' U2 R U2 R2 U F U R' U R U2 R' U2 F' U' R' F U F2 U R F'
5.	3.10	F R' U2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R' U' F2 U' R' F' U' R2 U F R2
6.	4.62	R F R F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R F U' R2 F R F' R U' R U2 F' R' F2
7.	5.40	F2 R2 U R U R' U F' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R U2
8.	(2.11)	F U2 F' U2 R' U F R2 F' U2 R U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F U' R2 F2 U'
9.	4.28	F2 U2 R' U2 F' R F' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U' F R U2
10.	(5.68)	U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R' F R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U F' R' U2 F2 U
11.	3.15	R F R U2 R' F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' R2 U2 R U' R2 U
12.	3.06	F2 R' U' F2 U F U F U R' U2 R U2 F U2 R F R2 F R2 F2 R U' F2 R2
Easy scrambles, most of the 4's were done using ortega. Mainly CLL and LBL.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2009)

I learned BLD!
YAY!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 2, 2009)

12.92 single 3x3 solve. PLL skip, so nothing really special. I liked it better when my PB was non-lucky.


----------



## i luv pants (Dec 2, 2009)

Sub 30 3x3
Sub 2:45 5x5
Sub 5 6x6
sub 3 megaminx


----------



## pappas (Dec 2, 2009)

Statistics for 12-02-2009 16:26:47

Average: 16.99
Standard Deviation: 1.81
Best Time: 13.65
Worst Time: 23.18
Individual Times:
1.	16.90	L U2 L R' D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R' D' U2 L2 R' B F2 D L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2
2.	(23.18)	L R2 F R F2 L R' F L' D' L' R' U B2 R2 B' F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L R
3.	16.90	F2 L' R' U R' B F L U' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R2 B F2 D U B' F' D2 U' B2
4.	17.64	L D' U F' D U B F' L R D' L' R2 B' L R' D2 U2 R D2 U F2 L R' B
5.	(13.65)	U2 L' R B F' R' F L F' R2 U2 B F' D' U B2 F2 R D' R F' U' B F2 L'
6.	17.44	D U L D' B2 F2 D' U L' D' U B' F' U F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 U2
7.	20.50	D' U R D' U L2 R U2 R' B D F L R2 F2 D U' B2 L U' L' R' U' F' L2
8.	15.40	B L2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D U2 R B2 F D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F L2 F' D2 U
9.	14.18	L' R2 B' U B F2 L' R' D2 F D L' B' L B R2 B' L R U' F' R U B U2
10.	17.10	D2 U B L2 D B2 F L R D' B R B2 L R2 F R2 D2 B' D B' L' R' B F'
11.	14.73	D U L' R' D' U2 L R2 F2 D' R' U' B2 F D' L2 D' U B2 L2 R' U2 R' B' F
12.	19.09	B2 F L R D' B' L D U' B' F L2 R2 U' B F2 R2 D' U F2 L2 B' F' D F'
I'm so unconsistent. I need to learn full PLL and OLL.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> OH
> 
> Average of 12: 18.46
> 1. 16.12 L U2 B2 L U F2 U L B' R F' R F' L' D' L R2 F' U F' D' F' R' F' L2
> ...


That is seriously insane. What cube? I thought you were way slower. (like 23ish). I want video now. But the last two tutorial videos first.


----------



## Faz (Dec 2, 2009)

I used my f2.


----------



## peterbat (Dec 2, 2009)

Finally got a sub-3 5x5 solve! The average of 5 I rolled it out to is right around my previous PB single, as well:

current avg5: 3:09.42 (σ = 12.10)

(2:44.83), 2:53.06, 3:21.94, (3:24.31), 3:13.27


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2009)

New PB's on Pyraminx!!!! =D


stats: (Pyraminx)
number of times: 62/62
best time: 1.92
worst time: 9.69

current avg5: 2.73 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 2.61 (σ = 0.05) (marked with blue) Previous PB: 2.78

current avg12: 3.02 (σ = 0.30)
best avg12: 2.83 (σ = 0.42) (marked with green) Previous PB: 3.52

session avg: 4.10 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 4.16


times (Pyraminx):
9.69, 4.50, 3.34, 4.31, 4.24, 5.47, 5.76, 5.12, 7.26, 5.06, 3.70, 4.59, 7.48, 4.58, 5.60, 3.66, 4.21, 6.19, 3.14, 8.91, 4.30, 6.02, 5.87, 5.55, 4.81, 6.97, 4.92, 3.47, 6.50, 4.21, 2.99, 5.08, *2.19, 1.92, 3.59, 3.18, 2.92, 2.75, 2.42, 3.21, 3.66, 2.31, 3.08, 2.69*, 3.21, 2.55, 4.53, 3.05, 4.15, 2.55, 3.24, 2.98, 3.46, 3.20, 3.33, 3.18, *2.67, 3.73, 2.20, 2.55, 2.63*, 3.02


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 2, 2009)

Average of 12: 3.75
1. 3.73 R' U' F' U F2 U' 
2. 4.56 F' U F2 U R2 U R' U' 
3. 2.67 R' U2 F' U' R' U R' U 
4. 3.09 F R' F R U F2 U2 
5. 4.05 F2 R' U' F U' F2 R F' R2 
6. 4.35 F' R U2 R' U2 R F' U2 
7. 3.25 U' R' U2 R F' U2 F' 
8. 3.70 F' R F2 R' F R' U F' U' 
9. 3.70 U F U2 F' U F2 R 
10. (5.77) U2 R2 U R F' U' F R' U' 
11. (2.46) F' U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U 
12. 4.37 U2 F U2 R F2 R' F U2 

All solves full step but with really easy CLL cases. Only one I consider lucky is the 2.46 which was 1 step to 1st layer and I could see the CLL during inspection.

Done with lanlan 2x2 which is better than maru IMO. Anyone wants a review? (I'd probably make it anyway =p)


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 2, 2009)

Review plz.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 2, 2009)

Odder said:


> New PB's on Pyraminx!!!! =D
> 
> 
> stats: (Pyraminx)
> ...



Congratulations Oscar!!


----------



## rckclmb124 (Dec 2, 2009)

New Pb Square 1 average of 5!
I love this puzzle.

Average 01:02.55
1:09.42 
0:55.34 
1:03.11 
1:01.85 
1:03.02

I will still get better...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 2, 2009)

New 3x3x3 PB AVG12
Average: 23.48
Standard Deviation: 1.94
Best Time: 19.65
Worst Time: 26.40
Individual Times:
1. 21.87 
2. (26.40)
3. (19.65)
4. 25.45 
5. 20.28 
6. 25.40 
7. 24.54 
8. 20.99 
9. 25.00 
10. 21.58 
11. 25.31 
12. 24.35


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 2, 2009)

New 3x3 PB average of 5 

11.86, (16.15), 12.16, (10.78), 13.27 = 12.43

Yay, sub-NR 
Everything was non-lucky...


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 2, 2009)

First ever avg100


----------



## Muesli (Dec 2, 2009)

Kirjava said:


> First ever avg100
> 
> [MASSIVE PIC]




I didn't realise you could set it to take averages of 100. Time to explore CCT again


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 2, 2009)

Rightguard: start right, end right!

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Average: 14.90
Standard Deviation: 3.07
Best Time: 9.14
Worst Time: 20.76
Individual Times: 9.66, 16.93, 14.53, 15.12, 11.64, 16.99, 17.84, 12.60, 10.57, 12.01, 18.13, 20.47, 15.54, 18.07, 15.73, 12.09, 12.31, 14.93, 14.82, 18.04, 10.04, 16.26, 13.99, 15.60, (20.76), 17.03, 15.11, 18.58, 12.56, (9.14)



Spoiler



1.	9.66	(6,5) / (4,6) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-3,2) / (3,2) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (6,2)
2.	16.93	(6,-1) / (0,6) / (3,1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (-4,0)	P
3.	14.53	(0,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-1,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (-5,0)
4.	15.12	(6,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (1,0) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (6,0) /
5.	11.64	(-5,6) / (0,6) / (5,5) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (2,3) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) /
6.	16.99	(-2,2) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (-2,5) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (6,3) /	P
7.	17.84	(-3,-1) / (-5,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (4,5) / (1,0) / (4,1) / (4,2) / (4,3) / (6,4) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,2)	P
8.	12.60	(-5,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (0,5) / (2,0)
9.	10.57	(0,5) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (2,2)
10.	12.01	(-5,-4) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) / (6,3) / (1,4) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,2)
11.	18.13	(-2,-1) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-2,2) / (6,0)	P
12.	20.47	(0,3) / (-3,6) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (2,2) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (-2,0)	P
13.	15.54	(0,2) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,1)
14.	18.07	(0,-3) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (4,3) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,2)	P
15.	15.73	(1,3) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (1,2) / (2,1) / (6,4) / (2,1) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0)	P
16.	12.09	(0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,1) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
17.	12.31	(3,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (6,3)
18.	14.93	(0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (-4,1) / (-2,1) / (-2,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (4,1) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,5) /
19.	14.82	(-2,5) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (6,3) / (2,0)
20.	18.04	(0,3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (2,0)	P
21.	10.04	(0,5) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (2,5) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (-1,0) / (4,5) /
22.	16.26	(0,0) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (3,5) / (6,0)	P
23.	13.99	(0,6) / (3,3) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (5,1) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (1,1) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (2,4) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (6,5)
24.	15.60	(0,6) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (2,5) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (0,4)
25.	20.76	(0,-4) / (3,-3) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (3,0) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,4)	P
26.	17.03	(4,3) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (-2,3) /	P
27.	15.11	(0,-4) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (5,0) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) /	P
28.	18.58	(0,-1) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (2,1) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,2)	P
29.	12.56	(-5,3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (6,4)
30.	9.14	(-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (-5,1) / (0,2) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (5,5) / (3,1) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (3,0)



For what it's worth, the first solve was 52/9.66 = 5.38 tps but only 19/9.66 = 1.97 slices per second.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

I solved my Gigaminx again (second time woo). The time was 21:20.36 this time which I think is a PB for the physical puzzle but is still really terrible. Why can't c4y gigas turn well :|


----------



## Muesli (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got a 18.43 solve. I finished F2L and OLL at 10 seconds and just froze before an R perm.

Not a bad solve nevertheless.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Statistics for 12-02-2009 16:46:29

Average: 26.66
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 21.83
Worst Time: 29.65
Individual Times:
1.	26.80	F L2 U2 B' F' L' D U B' F2 D' B F D2 U' R F' D U' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U
2.	(21.83)	B2 D' U' F' D U' B F' D R' B' U' L' R' B2 U2 L' R' F2 L R2 B' F' L' D
3.	27.50	R2 D U' B2 L2 D U L2 U B' F' U2 B' L' D U2 B2 R' F D' B' F U F2 D'
4.	25.59	B L' R' D F' R U' R' B2 D2 B F' U L2 F' R' B' L2 R U2 B2 F' D' B2 F
5.	(29.65)	D' B2 F2 D B' F U2 B' L' U' B2 D' B' L R' U2 B F L2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 B'
6.	26.21	F R U' L2 R2 D L2 B' F D2 B D L' R' U F D R2 B2 F' D2 F2 L2 F2 D
7.	26.78	D U L2 F' L R' U' F' L R' D2 U R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' R D F U' R F R2
8.	24.33	U2 L2 B' R D2 B2 F' L B' F U' L' R' B F' L' B F' L2 R D U' R B F2
9.	27.61	R B2 D' U2 F D2 B' D U' B' F2 R' U B2 U B2 F' L2 D' B2 F U R2 D2 B2
10.	27.30	D R D B F2 D U' B2 R2 U B2 D' U2 L2 R F D B2 D' U' L2 R B D2 U2
11.	27.91	F D' U L2 B' F2 L2 R D' U L R2 F2 L R B D2 B L R F' L2 R U' R'
12.	26.52	L2 R' D' U' R' D U' B U2 B2 U2 L2 D' U F2 R F' L R2 D2 F U' B F2 R2

heck yea

roux is teh beast


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 2, 2009)

8.76 LL Skip (already freaking aufed too)

D2 R D B' R B2 F' R U' R B2 F R D2 R' F' D' U L F2 U' L' R2 F R' 

2x2x2- z2 U' L x2 y' R' L U L' 

2x2x3- x' U' R' U2 R U L U2 L'

EO- U2 R' F R (I didn't bother writing rotation there)

Step 4a- R' U R2 U' R' (again, self explanatory)

Step 4b and LL SKIP- U' (R' U R U')X3

36 move solution

4.11 TPS 

Petrus is awesome.


----------



## ianini (Dec 3, 2009)

Session average: 22.87
1. 20.61 F R U2 R2 D B2 R' U' F' D' B' R' D' U' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D U' L D' R' D' 
2. 22.38 D2 L' R' F U R L B L' R D F2 R L2 B2 F2 D2 B U' D B R' D L F2 
3. (28.42) D L2 F D2 L2 R B2 R L2 B2 L U F' D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' U B L' R2 
4. 27.86 U D L F' U' F' D2 R B2 R' B F U' R L U2 R F' D' R U D' L' U R' 
5. 22.12 D U F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B F' D2 U2 R D L' R' B2 L' R B R U2 F' L' R' U2 
6. 21.73 B2 U2 F B' R2 B2 U' F D B D L' F' B D2 R' L' D' U2 L' F B2 U2 R D' 
7. 23.32 B' F' U' F' D2 U F D' U2 L R2 D L' F L' F2 D R2 D L2 U2 F' B L2 B2 
8. 24.78 U' F D' U' F2 B R2 B' R2 L' D B2 R2 D' L' U2 B2 U2 D B' R B' U B' U2 
9. (17.05) F' U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L U' L U' F' U2 L R2 B' F2 L' B' R2 B U R2 L' U 
10. 26.81 B R F2 L2 R U R B L' U R' D' U F D' B' U2 R L' F L D F R2 F 
11. 19.85 R2 L' F U2 B' F D2 R U2 F2 L' R2 B D2 F2 D' F' U' B L' B2 D' R B' D 
12. 19.26 D F' B R U F' R2 B2 D F' R' U' R' D L D2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D F' D 

Pretty good.
First average of the day.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 3, 2009)

16.89 average of 5 

Individual solves (I don't have scrambles)
15.71 (18.97) 17.00 (15.31) 17.96
Worst solve was a PLL skip, kinda funny.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2009)

Ortega only

Average of 12: 3.30
1. 3.42 U' F' R' F R' U F' U2 F R'
2. 3.44 F' U R2 F' U R' U' R
3. 2.60 F2 U' R F' U' R2 U' F U
4. 2.96 R2 F' R2 F2 R' U R' U2
5. (1.27) R' U2 R U' R' U'
6. 3.32 R U' F2 R F R2 U' R' U2
7. 4.14 F' U2 F' R F' U' R
8. (4.30) R F R' F2 R' U2 F' R F2
9. 3.78 F' R U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U2
10. 3.86 F2 R U' F' R F U2 R'
11. 3.60 U' R' U R' U' F R U2 F' U2
12. 1.84 R' F U' F2 U F2 R 

Justin beat me


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 3, 2009)

Odder said:


> New PB's on Pyraminx!!!! =D
> 
> 
> stats: (Pyraminx)
> ...



Wow, nice solves!


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

Non cubing related: I just finished an entire amine series in one day (Kanon 2006).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> Non cubing related: I just finished an entire amine series in one day (Kanon 2006).



Nice. Sub-12 Posts per day next?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 3, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Statistics for 12-02-2009 16:46:29
> 
> Average: 26.66
> Standard Deviation: 1.02
> ...



Why did you put 26.50 in the scrolly bar?


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Non cubing related: I just finished an entire amine series in one day (Kanon 2006).
> ...



I am so tired of that. Is 12 posts per day REALLY that big of a deal? 

Another accomplishment: Just figured out how to do top layer edge control in every solve.


----------



## pappas (Dec 3, 2009)

Statistics for 12-03-2009 17:05:39

Average: 3.81
Standard Deviation: 0.65
Best Time: 2.90
Worst Time: 6.63
Individual Times:
1.	3.04	F2 R U2 R' U F' U R2 F U2 R F2 R U2 R2 F R U' F2 R' F U' R F' U
2.	3.76	U2 F' R U' F2 R' U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F R U F2 R U' R' U F' R2 U'
3.	4.48	F' U' F2 U F R2 F R2 F2 R F R U2 R' F U2 F R F R F2 R F2 U2 F
4.	2.92	F R2 F' R' F2 R' F' R' U' F' U F' R' U' F' R F R F2 R2 U F2 U R U2
5.	5.09	U' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F' R2 U R U R' U' F2 R2 F' U F R2 F' R' U F'
6.	3.35	R F2 U2 F U2 R F2 U2 R F R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' F R' F R' F' R2 F R
7.	3.96	U F R U F' R F2 R' U2 F U R U F U' F' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U'
8.	4.35	U F U R U' R U' F' R2 U' R2 U F U' R2 U' R F' R2 U2 R2 F' R' U' R
9.	(2.90)	R' U R F U2 R2 U2 R' F' R' U R2 U2 F U' F' U' F U F2 R' F2 U' F2 U
10.	3.78	U2 R' U' R' U F' U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' U R U' F R U' F2 R' U' R' F' U R2
11.	3.32	F R F U2 R F' U2 F2 U F R F' R2 F' R' U F' U2 R F U2 R F2 U' R'
12.	(6.63)	U' R U2 R2 U2 R F' U' F2 R2 U F2 U' F' U' R2 F' R' U R2 U F' R' F U'
PB avg of 12 almost every CLL case I got I new.


----------



## Zava (Dec 3, 2009)

just did an avg 100 with trying 8 of my cubes, both of them with an avg 12 (and the best one gets the last 4 solves)
cubes I used:
black F-II, black F, black C, storebought, white "dunnowhat" diy, JSK clone, JSK, black "dunnowhat" diy
current avg100: 12.56 (σ = 1.21)
click for more information


Spoiler



1, black F-II: current avg12: 13.18 (σ = 0.81)
12.36, 13.11, 14.75, 12.78, 13.76, 13.35, 14.64, 13.88, 12.85, 11.60, 13.47, 11.13
2, black F: current avg12: 13.20 (σ = 1.17)
10.46, 13.95, 11.63, 12.10, 14.43, 12.99, 13.65, 14.69, 13.59, 13.96, 15.02, 11.02
3, black C: current avg12: 12.47 (σ = 1.10)
12.21, 13.31, 10.37, 13.49, 14.08, 9.39, 10.93, 14.71, 11.88, 12.47, 13.11, 12.86
4, storebought: current avg12: 12.62 (σ = 0.64)
12.06, 13.79, 9.96, 13.27, 12.74, 13.64, 12.90, 11.38, 12.71, 12.91, 11.88, 12.69
5, white "dunnowhat" diy (big goose according to pentrixter): current avg12: 12.28 (σ = 0.98 )
11.84, 12.14, 12.50, 12.13, 10.84, 10.74, 13.30, 14.13, 13.11, 11.85, 14.25, 10.93
6, JSK clone: current avg12: 13.08 (σ = 0.58 )
13.52, 13.56, 12.50, 12.88, 14.00, 12.53, 11.35, 13.44, 15.16, 12.27, 12.51, 13.64
7, JSK (my OH cube): current avg12: 12.52 (σ = 0.73)
12.98, 12.01, 12.30, 13.89, 13.67, 12.28, 13.49, 12.18, 11.12, 11.05, 13.01, 12.16
8, black "dunnowhat" diy: current avg12: 11.49 (σ = 1.08)
12.63, 12.74, 12.29, 13.12, 10.62, 11.07, 11.80, 12.76, 10.08, 9.23, 11.28, 9.65

+4 solves with the black thingy: 11.83, 12.86, 11.24, 12.94
which gave a current avg12: 11.32 (σ = 0.99) with the worst time under 13 seconds  
best avg5: 10.34 (σ = 0.69) : 12.76, 10.08, 9.23, 11.28, 9.65
mmm...guess which is my main cube?


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 3, 2009)

(7.99) 11.14 (11.26) 8.61 9.45 9.24 10.71 10.51 10.63 8.84 8.62 9.18 = 9.69    

done while racing Erik on MSN.

Zava: is it the "dunnowhat" diy?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 3, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> (7.99) 11.14 (11.26) 8.61 9.45 9.24 10.71 10.51 10.63 8.84 8.62 9.18 = 9.69



Wow! Congrats!!

You're getting really fast now Stefan!!  

How many sub-10 averages have you had?


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 3, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > (7.99) 11.14 (11.26) 8.61 9.45 9.24 10.71 10.51 10.63 8.84 8.62 9.18 = 9.69
> ...


it was my 7th, I think. not totally sure though, I'd have to check my facebook page.. although I didn't post them all... aargh. I guess I'm just gonna stop counting 

EDIT: just checked, I posted them all on facebook and it was my 7th


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 3, 2009)

YEEES!
Finally non-lucky sub-10!
Finished OLL (R U R' U' R' F R F') after high 6 and then had a *shaky* V-Perm 

9.99 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B' L' D' F R2 D F2 D2 B D2 F U2 L' D' B L2 D' L' B F' 

So close xD My 7th sub-10, but first full step 
I'm happy   

EDIT:
yay, first time 2 sub-10 times on one day:
9.24 F' D2 U' L F2 L' R' U' L2 F D' B' R2 D2 L D2 L R' F B L' U2 L2 R2 B 
LL skip without AUF XD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes said:


> YEEES!
> Finally non-lucky sub-10!
> Finished OLL (R U R' U' R' F R F') after high 6 and then had a *shaky* V-Perm
> 
> 9.99 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B' L' D' F R2 D F2 D2 B D2 F U2 L' D' B L2 D' L' B F'



Lol. 9.61 PLL skip xD

Did you see the pretty nice x-cross?


Spoiler



x' U M' U' x U x 
d' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 y R' U2 R U' R' U R 
U' r' R U R U R' U' r R'2 F R F'
U2


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > YEEES!
> ...



I also got x-cross and PLL-skip xD but the rest of the solve was complety different from trying-to-speecube's solution xD




anythingtwisty said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > New PB's on Pyraminx!!!! =D
> ...



Thanks =D I'm still happy like a little child


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2009)

Odder said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I didn't get a skip, but it was ridiculously easy. 9.15:


Spoiler



y2 x R U L' y' r' B
R U' R U l U R' U'
R' U' R' U 
l' U' R U
z' r' U2 R U R' U r
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U


43 moves. First solve of the day too!


----------



## Novriil (Dec 3, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 12-02-2009 16:26:47
> 
> Average: 16.99
> Standard Deviation: 1.81
> ...



Wait a second.. this is with 4-look LL?? WTF!! That's like.. crazy.. you must have same F2L time with Feliks to get such results.. Okay maybe a bit worse but still.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 3, 2009)

19x19 gabbasoft solve, 5 hours, 36 minutes, 39 seconds and 8123 moves.


----------



## Zava (Dec 3, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> (7.99) 11.14 (11.26) 8.61 9.45 9.24 10.71 10.51 10.63 8.84 8.62 9.18 = 9.69
> 
> done while racing Erik on MSN.
> 
> Zava: is it the "dunnowhat" diy?



congrats, sexy average...
of course  any ideas on this cube? (pic1 pic2)


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 3, 2009)

Average: 12.55
Standard Deviation: 0.02
Best Time: 10.04
Worst Time: 15.86
Individual Times:
1.	(10.04)	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,3) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (-5,3) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (-2,3) /
2.	12.53	(1,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (-4,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-3,0)
3.	12.58	(0,0) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (-4,3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (-4,3) / (2,3) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (6,0) /
4.	12.53	(0,2) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,4) / (2,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (2,2)
5.	(14.08)	(-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (5,0) /

Consistent, no?

Also, 4.56 avg of 150 on 2x2


----------



## Muesli (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2x2. Personal Best Avg12.

Average: 5.61
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 3.83
Worst Time: 7.35
Individual Times:
1. 7.27 U' F' R' U' R2 F2 U' R F R
2. 5.81 R2 F R' U F U2 R F U F2
3. 5.21 U2 F' R F' R2 U2 R F' U2 F'
4. 5.10 U2 R' U F U F2 R U2 F R2
5. 4.30 F2 U R F R U' R' F2 R' F' PBL skip
6. (7.35) F2 R2 F U R U' R U' F' R'
7. 7.07 U R2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U' F2 R'
8. 5.82 F2 U2 F' U' F' U' R2 F' R' U
9. 5.85 U2 R U' R2 F' U R U' R' F2
10. 4.37 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U
11. 5.27 R' F' R U' R F U R2 U2 F2
12. (3.83) R F' U' R' U F' U R2 F U PBL skip


Oooooh Yeeeeaaah!


----------



## Truncator (Dec 3, 2009)

PB A12 (old was ~28):

Average: 25.32
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 21.72
Worst Time: 32.69
Individual Times:
1.	23.53
2.	24.26
3.	24.55
4.	24.95
5.	(21.72)
6.	24.14
7.	25.16
8.	28.09
9.	28.30
10.	25.67
11.	(32.69)
12.	24.58

And in that A12:

Average: 24.11
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 21.72
Worst Time: 24.95
Individual Times:
1.	23.53
2.	24.26	
3.	24.55	
4.	(24.95)
5.	(21.72)

Also, 1:44.50 4x4 single PB.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 4, 2009)

Zava said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > (7.99) 11.14 (11.26) 8.61 9.45 9.24 10.71 10.51 10.63 8.84 8.62 9.18 = 9.69
> ...


Thats a DaYan cube I think


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Guimond 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.21
worst time: 9.13

current avg5: 4.86 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 4.12 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 5.03 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 4.04 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 4.96 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 4.96 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 4.96 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 4.96

Sub 2's:
25. 1.66 U R2 U F2 U F' R U 
44. (1.21) F2 R U R' F2 
77. 1.69 U' F U2 F' U2 F' U' R' F


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive been cubing for 3 days now. I started on Monday and this is what I got just about 10 minutes ago:

1. 1:21.67
2. 1:02.92 Best
3. 1:16.87
4. 1:17.44
5. 1:51.62 Worst

a5: 1:22.11

Thank you to all for the encouragement. Now I shall keep cubing until a sub-minute solve


----------



## ianini (Dec 4, 2009)

Session average: 22.75
1. 20.30 B' D' F D' U L U' L R2 U2 D R2 L2 D U L2 D L' F' R B2 U2 R' F2 U2 
2. 19.75 B' D2 F2 R2 F B' L B' D' L B2 F D U F U' D2 L2 F R' B' L D B U' 
3. 22.29 F' R' D R F L B2 F L' F B' L' B D' L' F L2 B2 U D B2 F' U' L' F2 
4. (17.93) D U R B' L' R2 D' R' D B R D' L B F2 L U' B2 F' U B U2 R D2 U 
5. 26.58 U2 B' D L' R U' F2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 B' D' L U' L2 D U F2 U' L B D L' 
6. 20.32 R' U2 B' U D' F2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L' B' L F2 B2 L2 B2 D U' R' B2 U F' 
7. (27.95) B' D U' F D2 U' F' L F' R' D U2 B2 R' U' F' D F' R2 L D2 L F' R U' 
8. 20.53 D2 U2 R2 L2 B' D R B F2 D2 B U L D F B U R2 D' U F' R2 D2 F2 L' 
9. 23.92 D B' F2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 R2 L' B L D U2 R' D2 B' U2 L F L2 U' B2 L U' 
10. 26.03 L B' F2 L2 R' F R2 B F2 R' L2 B' F2 R' F' D' F B2 L2 F2 U D R L' D2 
11. 23.68 F2 B D' B F L2 D' L2 D U' B' R D' B R U D R' U F' R2 D L2 R B' 
12. 24.06 R2 F D' B2 U' F2 R' F D' L2 R2 B2 R' L B' F D B' R' U' R F2 D' L2 U 

First try with a 2 color cross (white and yellow.)
I really like it!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

Odder said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



WOW. Amazing Sub 3 a5? And 3.02 a12? I though you averaged 4.5-6? I can't wait for you to get WR WHICH YOU WILL!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 4, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> WOW. Amazing Sub 3 a5? And 3.02 a12? I though you averaged 4.5-6? I can't wait for you to get WR WHICH YOU WILL!



Actually the best average of 12 is 2.83.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2009)

New 3x3x3 PB avg5:

Average: 21.74
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Times: 22.13, (22.22), (21.08), 21.11, 21.97

Pretty good consistency for me. Unfortunately, the good solves did not continue for an avg12. A sub-20 avg5 seems so close, yet so far.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...



as Simon said: it was 2.83 a12 

But I always mess up at competitions =D but my averages variate from this to 5.5 ... in comp I'm so slow...


----------



## Shortey (Dec 4, 2009)

8.85 arguably non-lucky! The C/E pairs paired them selves. Encourages me to learn multi-slotting.


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2009)

First ever sub10 Average on Pyraminx!! 

Somewhat overshadowed by Odder's times but sshhh....

Worst time was a pop rofl...

Average: 9.87
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 7.83
Worst Time: 22.62
Individual Times:
1.	9.90	u' l' b' L' R' U' B U B R U B R L U R' B R' U L
2.	(22.62)	u' l' b' U' B L' U' B' R U' B' U L' B L B' U L' U R
3.	9.25	u r' b' L' R' U R B R U L B U R L U L' U' L B'
4.	10.46	l r' R' L' U' R U B' R' U L' U R' U' L B R' U L' B'
5.	(7.83)	l r' L B U L' B' L U B' R B' L' R U R' L' R U' R'


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 4, 2009)

2:57.09 6x6 single, my first sub-3!


I also got a sub-3 megaminx single yesterday, but I don't remember the time.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 4, 2009)

Clock avg12: 11.57


Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.57
1. 14.03 
UU u' dU u5 dd u3' Ud u4 dU u5 Ud u3' UU u3 UU u' UU u3' dd dd
dd d4 dU d4' UU d2 Ud d' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4' dd

2. 10.84 
UU u4' dU u6 dd u Ud u4' dU u' Ud u UU u5' UU u4 UU u5' dd dd
dd d6 dU d6 UU d3 Ud d UU UU Ud dU UU dd d' dd

3. 10.94 
UU u4 dU u4 dd u4' Ud u4' dU u2 Ud u5' UU u4 UU UU u5' dd dU
dd d' dU d3' UU d3 Ud d3' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' dU

4. 10.44 
UU u dU u3' dd u4 Ud u4 dU u4 Ud u' UU UU UU u4 dd dU
dd d dU d4' UU d6 Ud d2' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2 UU

5. 11.27 
UU dU u dd u3' Ud u3' dU u3' Ud u6 UU u6 UU u3' UU dd UU
dd d6 dU d4 UU d' Ud d5' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d' UU

6. 10.19 
UU u3' dU u4' dd u3' Ud u5' dU u' Ud u2' UU u5 UU u3 UU u dd Ud
dd d5 dU d6 UU d2 Ud d6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4' dd

7. 11.59 
UU u5' dU u' dd u Ud u4 dU u2 Ud u3 UU u3 UU u5 UU u2' dd UU
dd d' dU d6 UU d' Ud d6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4' UU

8. 11.83 
UU u' dU u5 dd u5 Ud u3' dU u4' Ud u3' UU u UU u4' UU u4 dd UU
dd d2 dU d4' UU d5' Ud d UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3' UU

9. (9.69) 
UU u5 dU u4 dd Ud u4' dU u6 Ud u UU u4' UU u3 UU u6 dd dU
dd d2 dU d4 UU d Ud d2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d6 UU

10. (16.02) 
UU u3 dU u4 dd u' Ud u4 dU u2 Ud u2 UU u5 UU u2 UU u3' dd dd
dd d3 dU d2 UU d4' Ud d2' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' Ud

11. 12.19 
UU u dU u5 dd u6 Ud u5 dU u' Ud u' UU u5 UU u3 UU u5' dd dd
dd d5 dU d2 UU d Ud d6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2' Ud

12. 12.34 
UU u6 dU u3 dd u4 Ud dU u Ud u4' UU u' UU u6 UU u4' dd UU
dd d4' dU d3 UU d4' Ud d UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2' dd


Too bad about the counting 14...


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 4, 2009)

F D U2 R' B F R' D U' B2 F2 L R B2 F2 D U2 L' R B2 F2 D2 F2 R' F'
10.12


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 4, 2009)

New PB on 5x5: 1:22.34! 

b2 r' L D' r2 f' r2 U2 R d l' F' b' D2 d2 R b' F' l' D B2 u' R' l d R2 r' F' l r2 L2 B2 u2 B' l2 u' U F l2 R2 L' b f2 D' B' R' U' b2 d' U' R2 U u' B' b2 F2 r' f F2 B2

Fairly easy, but I don't think it's "lucky".


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2009)

I was just waiting, so I thought i'd do a 2x2 average.. I ended up waiting longer than expected and did an average of 100. (This might be a PB, but I don't think so)

current avg100: 5.33 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 4.71 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 4.40 (σ = 1.51)

1. 1.49 R F' U F' U F U R' U'


----------



## Shortey (Dec 4, 2009)

I learned a ZBLL from the T-set. =)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Clock avg12: 11.57
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Verbose scrambles are gross.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 4, 2009)

Average: 12.89
Standard Deviation: 1.42
Best Time: 9.51
Worst Time: 17.05
Individual Times:
1.	(9.51)	(0,0) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (4,0) / (-3,2) / (-1,0) / (-3,2) / (-3,5) / (1,1) / (-4,0) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (-2,4) / (6,4)
2.	11.80	(-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (5,0) / (4,0)
3.	14.79	(0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,5) / (1,1) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (4,2) /
4.	13.60	(-5,3) / (3,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,2) / (-3,4) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (6,1) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (1,0) /
5.	10.80	(1,0) / (-1,5) / (-5,1) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,3) /
6.	10.69	(0,3) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (-4,3) /
7.	13.52	(1,-3) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (-4,2) /
8.	14.00	(0,-4) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,3) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (5,2) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1)
9.	(17.05)	(0,2) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (-2,1) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (0,5)
10.	12.57	(-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (2,4) / (-4,4)
11.	12.31	(4,2) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (6,4) / (-1,4) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (-2,5) / (-5,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) /
12.	14.80	(0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4)

Whoops.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 4, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Average: 12.89
> Standard Deviation: 1.42
> Best Time: 9.51
> Worst Time: 17.05
> ...



Holy...


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 4, 2009)

I just got sub 50 seconds out of nowhere my, I even screwed up my f2l insertions on 4 out of the 10 solves = )
on my store bought (actually turns really well but it locks up a Ton!)


----------



## ianini (Dec 5, 2009)

Average of 12: 20.91
1. 18.68 D2 R2 B' U B L2 F D U2 B' F2 D2 R B' F2 D' R U L R D R2 B' F D 
2. 24.17 F B' R2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U' L' R' D B2 L2 B2 R' U2 B L' B2 F2 D2 U' B D' 
3. 23.56 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 B' U2 R2 B L R2 U R B D2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 R U D2 L2 U2 
4. (15.51) D2 L2 U L2 D' B' R' F2 R2 L U D2 R' B' U' L B2 F' R F' L R B' L2 D' 
5. 19.52 L' F2 L R2 D R' B U' B2 R F2 B2 U F' U2 L D R2 U2 F' L2 B' F D2 R2 
6. (25.66) U2 L R' D R' U' F' R L2 B R U2 R2 D U2 F2 R' U L2 R U' D' R' B L' 
7. 20.95 F L' R U2 B2 L' F' R D F R' U D2 R F' B D F2 D U' F U2 D' L2 R2 
8. 19.69 U R' D2 L D' F' L2 R2 B' U2 D2 F' B U R' B F' D2 B L R F U' D' R' 
9. 19.82 F D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U F L B R2 B F' R D L' F2 U2 L R' F' D' F' L' 
10. 19.06 U' F' U' D' R2 L2 F' B' U' L D' R' U B U2 D2 B D' F2 U' R2 F' L U' D2 
11. 20.94 D2 F B' R U' D2 R2 F B D2 U R B' F' R' D L B' R F R' F' D2 U B 
12. 22.70 F2 L2 F2 B' L2 B2 U' B L' F B R' D2 F L' B U' F B2 D' R U2 F D2 U

New PB! Out of my average of 25


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 5, 2009)

Broke my 3x3 avg PB. Now it's 16.37.

Average: 16.37 sec.
Individual Times: 14.67, 17.70, 16.77, 14.02, (24.27), (13.20), 19.27, 14.13, 15.83, 15.77, 15.80, 19.72

Also set my 4x4 single PB, 1:17


----------



## adimare (Dec 5, 2009)

I just got my first sub-20 solve.
I wasn't timing myself using any sort of timer (PB using a timer is 21.19), what I was doing was playing a video of Yu Nakajima solving 3 cubes, trying to solve mine before he solves his first 2 cubes starting at the same time he does (he takes about 25 secs with the 1st two cubes, which is about my current average so I have fun "racing" him).
A few minutes ago I beat him, and when I looked at his timer after finishing my cube, it was still on 19!
No skips, just an easy f2l which is the step that still kills me.


----------



## V-te (Dec 5, 2009)

Memoed 5 cubes, and executed 3! 

The other 2 were fatally scrambled by kids in my school that didn't know what I was doing. Grr...

That's the most I've ever done so far. I like BLD


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 5, 2009)

i improved my F2L,
30 seconds for my cross, f2l, oll but pll suddenly turns into a crazy 15 seconds ?!

(4 look last layer)


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, non-lucky (well, full step...) 7.69 on camera  Uploading now!


----------



## Escher (Dec 5, 2009)

Post-EOLine avg of 50 (<R, U, L> scrambles, f2l solved in <R, L, U, D, F2, B2>, LL solved normally): 9.52 

best avg of 12: 8.73


Spoiler



1. (11.05) U R' U R' U R2 L U' R U R' L U' L U2 R L U' R' U R' L U' R2 U2 
2. 7.29 U2 L2 R' U' R2 U' L U' R L2 U L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U R U' R2 U2 R L' U2 
3. 9.42 U2 L2 U' R U2 L' R2 U2 L' U R' L' U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L U L U' 
4. 9.19 U2 R U' L' U2 L R2 U R2 U2 L2 U L2 R' U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U L' R U' 
5. 10.92 L R U' L2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L U R L U R2 U2 R L' U R' L2 U2 R L2 U' 
6. 9.47 U' R L' U' L' R2 U R' U' L R U2 L' U' L' U2 L U R2 U L2 R' U' L U 
7. (6.29) U' L U R U2 L' U' R U R L' U L R U2 R2 U2 L U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' R 
8. 7.61 R' U' R U2 L2 U' L U2 L2 U2 L2 U R' U R' U L' U2 L' U R' U2 R' U2 L' 
9. 10.92 R2 L U2 R L U' L2 R2 U L U L' U' L2 U L' U' R U R' U' L2 R2 U2 L 
10. 8.47 U2 R U2 R U2 L U2 R U' L' U' L R' U2 L' R2 U2 L R' U R' U R' U2 R' 
11. 7.18 U2 L' U L R U' L' R' U' L2 U' L' U2 L2 U' R L2 U L' U R U R' U' L2 
12. 6.88 L U L' U' R U2 L2 U2 L U2 L2 R' U' R L2 U R U2 L' U2 L' U' R L2 U2



Best avg of 5: 7.75


Spoiler



1. (6.29) U' L U R U2 L' U' R U R L' U L R U2 R2 U2 L U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' R 
2. 7.61 R' U' R U2 L2 U' L U2 L2 U2 L2 U R' U R' U L' U2 L' U R' U2 R' U2 L' 
3. (10.92) R2 L U2 R L U' L2 R2 U L U L' U' L2 U L' U' R U R' U' L2 R2 U2 L 
4. 8.47 U2 R U2 R U2 L U2 R U' L' U' L R' U2 L' R2 U2 L R' U R' U R' U2 R' 
5. 7.18 U2 L' U L R U' L' R' U' L2 U' L' U2 L2 U' R L2 U L' U R U R' U' L2



If only I knew ZB/ZZLL...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 5, 2009)

Second 19x19 gabbasoft, 4 hours 8 minutes 17.7 seconds and 7460 moves. More than an hour improvement on my first solve. 
EDIT: Also an appx. 700 moves less.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 5, 2009)

10.50, 9.17, (7.69), 9.84, (11.70), 8.89, 9.73, 10.22, 9.83, 10.31, 10.39, 9.92 = 9.88 Average 

The 7.64 was an accidental xcross, but that's it.
scramble: F' L B L2 F' L D2 B2 F2 D2 U F U2 B' L D2 F D U L2 U' R2 F L' R

All solves were nonlucky, unless you call the 7.64 lucky.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> Post-EOLine avg of 50 (<R, U, L> scrambles, f2l solved in <R, L, U, D, F2, B2>, LL solved normally): 9.52
> 
> best avg of 12: 8.73
> 
> ...



After I've passed Cride (), you're my next competition.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 5, 2009)

4x4x4 single: 42.72 no parities, with Yau


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 5, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 4x4x4 single: 42.72 no parities, with Yau




I think it's awesome that you don't even use "your" method


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 single: 42.72 no parities, with Yau
> ...



Heheh, well I do use my own edges method...


----------



## darthyody (Dec 5, 2009)

11.85 
First sub-12 solve ever.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Average: 12.89
> Standard Deviation: 1.42
> Best Time: 9.51
> Worst Time: 17.05
> ...



I'm gonna have to start practicing again.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 5, 2009)

Your best average of 12 is sub-12. I've still got a way to go.

Also, for kicks: (0,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (1,1) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3)


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 single: 42.72 no parities, with Yau
> ...



I agree, it is awesome you don't use yaur method.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Your best average of 12 is sub-12. I've still got a way to go.
> 
> Also, for kicks: (0,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (1,1) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3)



Yeah but you're not too far behind.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> Post-EOLine avg of 50 (<R, U, L> scrambles, f2l solved in <R, L, U, D, F2, B2>, LL solved normally): 9.52
> 
> best avg of 12: 8.73
> 
> ...


I'd like to see what you can do with Petrus.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> Post-EOLine avg of 50 (<R, U, L> scrambles, f2l solved in <R, L, U, D, F2, B2>, LL solved normally): 9.52
> 
> best avg of 12: 8.73
> 
> Best avg of 5: 7.75



You should do that with 0-1 sec inspection, to give you a better idea of what your post-EOline solves would look like.

accomplishment:
1:28.62 megaminx single 0_o 3 edge cycle for PLL


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 6, 2009)

Now marks the end of my 5th day cubing. All day today I've been messing around really, not actually trying to get the best times. I started getting serious about it. I was getting 1:02.xx and 1:01.xx, Then finally, after my 5th day of cubing, I went sub-60!

My new Pb... 57.07!

hopefully by next week I'll be sub-50.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, for kicks: (0,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (1,1) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3)


Not bad. I got 11.42.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 6, 2009)

TheCubeElite said:


> Now marks the end of my 5th day cubing. All day today I've been messing around really, not actually trying to get the best times. I started getting serious about it. I was getting 1:02.xx and 1:01.xx, Then finally, after my 5th day of cubing, I went sub-60!
> 
> My new Pb... 57.07!
> 
> hopefully by next week I'll be sub-50.



Most cubers think that an average of some kind shows the sub-ness. Although getting your first sub-60 solve is quite an achievement, I wouldn't consider you sub-60 by getting a 57.07.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 6, 2009)

New pb's in avg of 5 (yesterday), 12 and 100 today. I'm beginning to think i might be regularly sub 20 by mid february (norwegian cube competition).

I had a single of 13.xx and several 15.xx today. Fun cube day


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 6, 2009)

I loosened my megaminx (mefferts) and the first few solves were consecutive PB's. I am now consistent sub-3 on minx.


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 6, 2009)

Statistics for 12-05-2009 21:31:08

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.80
Standard Deviation: 1.81
Best Time: 3.52
Worst Time: 12.80
Individual Times:
1.	8.36	R' U' R2 F2 R' U R U F2 R U R' F U' F'
2.	9.02	R' F' U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 R U' R F U2 F
3.	9.75	U2 F R2 F2 R' U F U F' U2 F R' U' F U
4.	3.52	U' F' R' U F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' R
5.	6.02	F' R' U' F2 R' F' U F R U F2 R F2 U2 F2
6.	10.08	U2 R F2 U' R F2 R2 F' U2 R U R' U' F' R'
7.	12.80	U F U2 F2 R' U' R2 F R2 F U F' U' R2 F
8.	10.53	F' U' F' R' F U R2 F U' F2 U' R' F' U F'
9.	8.33	R' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R' U R U' F2 U2 F' R'
10.	8.16	R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F2 R F' U' R' U2 R F
11.	8.59	U F2 R' F R2 F' U' F R' U F' R F' U2 R2
12.	7.06	R' F' R2 F R' U2 R' U R' F2 R U' R2 F R
13.	8.39	F2 R F2 U R F2 U F R' F2 R' U2 F' U2 F
14.	7.33	F U R U2 F' R' F' R' U F2 R F' U' R2 U2
15.	8.45	F R2 U2 R2 U R F' U R2 F2 R' F R' U R'
16.	7.83	R2 F2 U2 F U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R' U
17.	8.80	U' F2 U' F' R F2 U' F R U' R2 F2 U F2 R'
18.	9.83	R' U F R2 F' R' U2 F2 U F R2 F U2 F' U
19.	12.26	R F2 U R' U F2 U' R U2 R U F R' U F
20.	6.64	R2 U2 R U' R F R2 F2 U' F R' F' R U R2
21.	10.55	U R' F R2 U2 F U R' U F U' R2 F2 R F2
22.	9.39	R2 F2 R2 F R F' R' U' R2 U2 R2 F U F2 U
23.	8.66	R' U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U' F' U' F2 R F' U2 F
24.	8.56	R' U' R2 F2 U R U' R2 U R2 F' R' F' R F
25.	8.17	U2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R F R2 U' R F2 R U' F2
26.	11.98	U' F R' U2 F' R2 F2 U F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F2
27.	9.92	R' F' U2 R F2 U' R F R2 F U2 F' R2 F' R
28.	8.58	R' F2 R F' U' R' F' R U' F R' F R F R'
29.	8.59	R' U' F R' F U' R' U R U2 F2 R' U' F U
30.	7.98	R' F' R F' U2 F' U F U R2 F U F U R'

1st average of 30 sub-9 for 2x2! I know I'm not very fast, but it's a good time for me
also, the 3.52 is my new pb!


----------



## peterbat (Dec 6, 2009)

New 3x3 PB averages of 100 (and 12 maybe). Sub-19 average of 100!

stats:
best time: 13.14
worst time: 26.76
best avg5: 16.70 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 17.55 (σ = 1.30)
avg100: 18.59 (σ = 2.21)



Spoiler



22.62, 19.10, 18.19, 15.56, 18.04, 17.07, 24.60, 14.72, 18.90, 23.72, 20.01, 24.97, 20.63, 18.45, 18.32, 21.41, 16.85, 18.32, 19.51, 20.00, 14.79, 16.83, 20.28, 19.47, 19.05, 19.29, 20.30, 15.02, 20.13, 17.71, 22.62, 19.31, 15.52, 15.72, 21.59, 16.43, 21.66, 16.76, 16.95, 20.60, 20.24, 19.94, 18.36, 13.14, 17.89, 19.87, 18.27, 20.82, 18.49, 18.51, 18.08, 17.72, 22.48, 17.11, 18.69, 16.50, 19.91, 20.40, 17.11, 18.13, 18.31, 17.31, 17.77, 17.65, 15.73, 20.91, 16.48, 26.64, 17.19, 18.95, 19.38, 17.14, 20.49, 17.25, 19.38, 20.04, 17.53, 17.51, 19.99, 17.05, 26.76, 18.15, 19.01, 15.85, 16.20, 17.70, 16.59, 20.21, 17.69, 16.63, 20.48, 18.49, 13.43, 17.17, 19.32, 15.92, 17.01, 18.28, 19.54, 16.88


----------



## Faz (Dec 6, 2009)

2x2:

3.11 avg 100.

2.54 avg 12


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 6, 2009)

official 14.88 3x3 average
pretty bad compared to the times I get when I practice at home, but it's still an official PB


----------



## ianini (Dec 6, 2009)

Session average: 20.91
1. 21.90 F2 D' L2 U D' B2 R D' L B2 D B' U2 R B L F' L D L2 D U2 B' F' D2 
2. 20.25 L' B' R' U2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U' F2 U' F U B2 L R B2 D F' L B2 D' 
3. (18.36) B' R' B' L' B' R2 F L B' F2 R U' F2 D F2 L' R' B2 D' B' D2 U2 B R2 B' 
4. 20.63 R L U' R' B L2 D' B2 R' F' B' R2 D2 B F2 U' F L' U L' D L R' U' R' 
5. 21.65 R' L' B L F' L F2 D2 U' F2 D B' D2 B2 U R' B' F D L2 R2 D' U' R D2 
6. 22.33 D2 B F D F' R L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' U B2 F2 U' F2 B' D B' L2 D F2 R' 
7. 19.49 U R' B2 D2 B D2 B D L B' D U' R' B2 U2 F U2 D' F' R' L' U' R' F B' 
8. 23.22 B2 L2 D2 R' B R U' R2 L B2 F R' U2 D' R F2 D' B2 U' L B2 F U' R' D2 
9. 19.41 B' R' U B' F U2 F2 U R' U' B L U2 D2 F2 B' U' F' R B' R U' R' L' F' 
10. 18.61 R2 U' L R B2 U L2 B R' B L U B' R' U' R' F2 U F' R2 U' F2 L' D' U 
11. (25.26) B' F' L' B2 L2 D' B2 L' F' R2 L2 U' R L' B F2 R2 D2 R B2 F R' F D2 B' 
12. 21.64 R' F2 D R L2 U2 F L2 F U2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B F R' U R F' U2 F' U2 

Very consistent.


----------



## darthyody (Dec 6, 2009)

I just beat my 3x3 record again! Thrice is 2 days, twice today. It is now 11.33. What does this mean? At this rate I should be down to a 4 second PB within 4 days.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 6, 2009)

[14.64], 10.87, 12.04, (12.54), 12.41, 12.00, 10.48, 11.04, 11.88, 10.95, 10.83, 11.77, (10.13), ***[14.00]***
2-13 average: 11.43 (.02 away from pb)

that 14 was like getting kicked in the nuts, then getting kicked in the face


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG 
LUCKY PB: 12.92
NON-LUCKY PB: 12.43


----------



## blade740 (Dec 6, 2009)

ok, I practiced. Started out REALLY consistent. Out of the first 30 solves only 3 were sup15. 

times: 50/50
best time: 9.81
worst time: 18.31
best avg5: 11.79
best avg12: 12.44
session avg: 13.80

14.31, 13.93, 16.84, 15.06, 12.44, 13.16, 14.55, 12.15, 13.16, 14.36, 14.58, 14.27, 12.02, 13.90, 13.65, 12.19, 11.63, 14.90, 11.43, 16.06, (9.81), 12.83, 13.81, 10.78, 15.25, 10.81, 10.77, 13.78, 14.05, 12.59, 13.68, 16.91, 15.75, 13.19, 12.56, 16.19, 13.91, 10.50, (18.31), 14.71, 12.47, 17.47, 13.77, 13.75, 16.55, 16.52, 15.55, 13.38, 13.71, 12.44



Spoiler



Session average: 13.80
1. 14.31 (4,-4) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-4,3) / (4,0) / (4,-1) / (-2,-2) / (6,-4) / (4,3) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (3,4) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) /
2. 13.93 (-2,6) / (3,2) / (-3,-3) / (1,3) / (0,-1) / (-1,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (6,4) / (-2,-4) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (-2,-4) / (4,6) 
3. 16.84 (6,2) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (-5,3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (2,6) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (-2,-2) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (-1,6) / (6,6) /
4. 15.06 (-3,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (3,2) / (6,1) / (6,-5) / (6,0) / (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (4,1) 
5. 12.44 (0,2) / (4,-2) / (5,-3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (4,0) / (5,6) / (1,6) / (-1,0) / (-4,1) / (-4,-4) / (4,0) / (-4,2) 
6. 13.16 (-2,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,-1) / (-5,4) / (3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) /
7. 14.55 (4,3) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (6,-1) / (1,3) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-3,5) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (-1,6) /
8. 12.15 (-5,5) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (6,0) / (4,-3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,-5) /
9. 13.16 (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,4) / (4,-4) / (-5,0) / (2,-2) / (0,6) / (-5,2) / (4,-4) / (2,0) / (3,-2) / (0,6) / (1,-2) / (6,-1) / (6,0) 
10. 14.36 (0,6) / (6,6) / (5,3) / (1,-2) / (-3,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (1,-4) / (4,2) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (2,4) / (-2,3) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) /
11. 14.58 (-2,5) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (-4,5) / (4,6) / (6,4) / (-3,-4) / (2,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,6) / (2,-5) / (-4,0) 
12. 14.27 (0,6) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,1) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (4,-3) / (-4,5) / (4,0) / (0,6) /
13. 12.02 (-2,2) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (-4,0) / (4,-5) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (-1,6) / (0,6) 
14. 13.90 (-5,2) / (6,3) / (3,-1) / (-5,-5) / (5,2) / (-2,6) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (-4,6) / (6,4) / (3,2) / (2,-4) / (6,4) / (4,-2) 
15. 13.65 (4,6) / (2,-1) / (-5,3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,6) / (-2,-2) / (2,-2) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (4,-4) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (-2,2) 
16. 12.19 (-3,-1) / (1,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (5,1) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (5,-2) / (3,6) / (2,0) 
17. 11.63 (4,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-5,4) / (-1,-4) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,5) /
18. 14.90 (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (4,3) / (-2,-2) / (-2,1) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (4,-4) / (3,2) / (-4,2) / (0,6) / (-4,-2) / (6,-2) 
19. 11.43  (1,3) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (3,0) 
20. 16.06 (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (5,0) / (5,6) / (2,0) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (4,1) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (-4,-2) / (2,6) /
21. (9.81) (6,3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-4) / (1,0) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-2,4) / (-4,6) /
22. 12.83 (1,-1) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,-4) / (4,-5) / (-1,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (4,-4) / (4,3) / (6,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) 
23. 13.81 (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (4,4) / (-3,6) / (2,2) / (-3,6) / (3,-2) / (3,6) / (-1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (6,-5) / (6,0) 
24. 10.78 (-2,-1) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (1,5) / (6,6) / (-5,-1) / (5,6) / (4,-5) / (-1,6) / (0,6) / (-3,-1) / (6,1) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) 
25. 15.25 (4,-3) / (-4,6) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (-2,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (0,1) / (6,-2) 
26. 10.81 (4,-3) / (2,5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (-5,-3) / (3,6) / (6,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,6) / (6,2) / (6,0) 
27. 10.77 (-3,-4) / (-3,-5) / (3,3) / (5,4) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (-4,-1) / (0,4) / (-4,1) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (-4,5) / (0,-4) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) /
28. 13.78 (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-5,-4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (-4,-4) / (2,-2) / (6,3) / (1,0) /
29. 14.05 (-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (3,-1) / (3,3) / (-3,-5) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (0,-2) / (1,6) / (2,-3) / (4,2) / (-4,6) / (2,6) 
30. 12.59 (1,-4) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (4,4) / (2,-5) / (6,-2) / (1,0) / (6,-3) / (0,4) / (0,4) 
31. 13.68 (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-3) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (1,4) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,4) /
32. 16.91 (1,0) / (2,0) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (4,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (3,4) / (5,4) 
33. 15.75 (3,3) / (3,3) / (5,-4) / (4,4) / (-4,3) / (6,1) / (5,4) / (-2,-2) / (4,-2) / (2,4) / (-4,-4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,1) /
34. 13.19 (-5,6) / (3,5) / (3,3) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,-1) / (1,-4) / (2,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (4,0) /
35. 12.56 (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,1) / (-1,6) / (0,3) / (-4,-4) / (1,-2) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (5,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-4,1) /
36. 16.19 (0,5) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,-3) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (0,-5) 
37. 13.91 (0,5) / (-3,6) / (-5,-2) / (0,2) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (4,-2) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) 
38. 10.50 (-5,5) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (2,2) / (2,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,2) / (-3,4) / (6,-5) / (2,0) / (6,0) 
39. (18.31) (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,-5) / (-1,2) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (-5,2) / (1,0) / (6,6) / (2,-1) / (-3,-2) /
40. 14.71 (-2,3) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (-5,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,-2) / (2,6) / (2,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,-1) / (0,2) / (-1,3) / (1,-5) /
41. 12.47 (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (4,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,4) / (-5,0) / (3,6) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-3) / (6,4) / (-3,-5) / (6,0) /
42. 17.47 (1,-3) / (-4,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (0,3) / (3,-4) / (6,-2) / (4,-2) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (2,-4) /
43. 13.77 (6,3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-1,0) / (2,6) / (2,0) / (-4,-3) / (6,-2) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (-4,6) / (4,6) / (-5,-4) /
44. 13.75 (4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (1,6) / (6,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (1,3) /
45. 16.55 (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,4) / (4,3) / (6,-2) / (6,-4) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (3,2) / (0,-4) 
46. 16.52 (-3,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,-2) / (5,2) / (-5,4) / (-1,-4) / (1,6) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) /
47. 15.55 (-5,-3) / (-3,-4) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (1,6) / (5,0) / (-5,2) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) /
48. 13.38 (6,0) / (-3,6) / (3,-5) / (6,-4) / (3,1) / (5,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-1,2) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (-5,4) / (2,6) / (3,1) / (3,-1) 
49. 13.71 (6,2) / (-2,-5) / (3,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (6,-3) / (3,5) / (2,-3) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-4,-3) / (4,-4) /
50. 12.44 (-3,5) / (3,6) / (-3,4) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,2) / (-3,-2) / (5,3) / (-5,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (0,-1) / (6,4) / (6,-2) /


----------



## Escher (Dec 6, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2:
> 
> 3.11 avg 100.
> 
> 2.54 avg 12



Spacebar ftw!


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 6, 2009)

2x2x2: 3.66 avg of 12

Method: Ortega + a few CLL algs

Comment: I happened to know most of the CLL cases that came up during the average.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 6, 2009)

This is not actually an accomplishment for me, but for my sister Jade. I have yet to solve my Rubik's 360, and Jade saw me trying when we were hanging out yesterday. She asked if she could borrow it, and when I saw her again today, less than 24 hours later she was almost done. I watched as she got the last ball out of the middle and into the right dome 

I told her the deal was that if she borrowed it, and figured out how to solve it, that she would have to teach me how to solve it  Hopefully I'll soon also know how to solve a 360, thanks to her!

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 6, 2009)

omnomnomnomnomnom

Square-1 average of 12: 19.17

(23.11), 18.30, 21.06, 20.72, 17.97, 18.91, 19.59, (17.08), 18.52, 18.43, 18.56, 19.65

No lucky solves.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 6, 2009)

Umm.. wtf?

(3x3)

9.60, 8.40, 9.51, 10.02, 10.63, 10.59, 9.44, (12.85), (8.20), 8.99, 9.26, 9.59 = 9.60 Average of 12

Only two lucky solves (the 8.99 was an OLL skip and the 9.59 was a PLL skip).

According to CTimer, my F2L average was 6.61 and LL was 3.14 (I don't really like these times, though, because the time used for OLL recog is accounted for in the F2L. )


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 6, 2009)

Now, of course, you need to do this in your next competition!


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2009)

He needs to do an average of 12 in his next comp?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2009)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 17.24
worst time: 28.00

current avg5: 22.02 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 19.60 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 21.57 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 21.23 (σ = 1.95)

session avg: 21.93 (σ = 2.15)
session mean: 21.99

Yay! Sub-22!



Spoiler



28.00, 18.84, 23.87, 24.34, 23.71, 21.80, 24.16, 17.85, 21.90, 20.47, 20.49, 17.24, 26.98, 20.96, 25.04, 23.73, 19.42, 20.55, 21.93, 20.43, 22.17, 22.30, 19.24, 21.60, 22.64


----------



## PeterV (Dec 6, 2009)

PB 2x2x2 average of 12:

Statistics for 12-06-2009 13:04:20

Average: 8.15
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 5.83
Worst Time: 10.08
Individual Times:

8.84, 8.28, 8.17, 9.03, 7.33, (10.08), (5.83), 6.86, 9.12, 9.14, 8.39, 6.30 = 8.15 avg.

The only sup 10 was because I missed the spacebar :fp Other than that, great average for me. I gotta get moving on learning CLL (currently using LBL).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just got a 23.30 OH, which is great for me considering I am terrible at OH.
PLL skip.

edit:
I forgot to mention my session last night, awful.
Tons of low 20s, a couple high 20s :O, some 17-19s, and then my last solve was an 11.05. :fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

sorry for double post.
my first ever sub10, done at the CM Fall 2009 yesterday. 
http://twitpic.com/sg8fk


----------



## DanielHoskin (Dec 6, 2009)

New PB Average of 5, 12 and 100: 12.93, 13.92 and 14.80.
Done with Blue F, after watching Harris Chan for some inspiration. 


Spoiler



Session average: 14.80
1. 14.19 U' L2 U D2 F L F U' D L' B F2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 R U B' U' D L' B' R2 
2. 17.25 L' D' R L D' L R' U' L2 U' R F' U2 B' D U' R' B2 L2 U2 L2 B L B' D' 
3. 13.67 U2 D L' B L2 R D' L D2 B' U L2 U2 L' U' R D U B' D U2 L' B' R F 
4. 13.22 F R' L' B' L' D F' D F' D R L2 B' R2 F B D B2 L' U2 D2 R' F' D2 L' 
5. (18.21) D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 R F2 R F2 L' R' B' U' B2 D F2 U D2 B2 D L' F' B' 
6. 15.17 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F L R2 U R2 D L2 R2 U' L F' L R B' U L' B' R' D2 F 
7. 14.71 L' F' L' D2 L2 D R' U' B' D' B R D2 B D2 L' D' R2 U2 D2 L D2 U B' F' 
8. 13.91 L' B' U2 F2 R' L F' L F2 U' F' L B2 U2 D' B L' F' L' D2 R D2 L' U2 R2 
9. 16.37 D2 U R F2 L R' F D' U' L2 R2 B' R2 L2 D B2 F R2 L F2 L R' U' B' L 
10. 12.73 U2 R B D F L' D2 B' L F B2 U2 B F D' U2 L' B D F2 R U2 L R U 
11. 15.42 U2 D' L2 F' B U2 R U' R2 L U D2 L R2 U D B' L' R F2 R2 U L2 D' R 
12. 14.39 R L' F' U D2 F2 L2 R' U2 R2 B2 D' F' U D F' U2 R F B2 U D' F L U2 
13. 14.28 B' R D F U' B2 D2 B F D L D F' R' L' U2 L2 R' U R2 L2 B2 R2 D F 
14. 17.63 B2 L F' R B' F' D' B L D B F' D' F B2 R F B' D U' R2 L U' F2 L 
15. 15.05 L R2 U L F2 B' R' B' F2 D L2 B F' R2 B2 D B L' B' U D B' D' L2 B2 
16. 16.80 D' B R' L F U' F2 R' D' B2 R' U2 F2 B' R' D2 U R' U R2 B D2 B L' B 
17. 13.68 F' R D' F2 D' U' B2 L R2 F2 B U D' L F U L2 R2 F2 B U' L' D2 B' F' 
18. 14.74 L F D L' B2 U' F' R B U' B F' U R L F' R' B' D U2 R D2 B2 F U' 
19. 15.57 R2 D' L B' R L F L2 U' L D F2 L U R' F D2 F2 D L D F2 D' L R2 
20. 13.34 R B D2 L D2 L' U D2 F R' L2 F R U D2 L' B L' B2 D F' D' L2 D' R 
21. 16.98 B' L' R F R U' L2 U' L2 D' U R L2 U L' F' B2 U' B D' B F2 D2 L U' 
22. 16.84 B' R' L' B2 F' L2 F' D B' D' B' R' L' B' U2 R D' B R L D R L2 B L 
23. 14.69 L R2 U F' D B R F D2 L U2 D2 L' U' F2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 F L2 R D 
24. 16.36 R' L' D B D U R2 D R D R' B' R' L2 U' L2 B' D' F B' L2 R' D R F' 
25. 15.43 U' F' D' L2 R U' R' L B2 D' F U D2 R2 B2 U D2 R B' R U L' R2 B L 
26. 13.59 R2 D L2 B U B2 U D' R L B2 F' R2 L' B F2 R B' F2 L2 F' D L R2 U2 
27. 15.47 L' U' F B L2 B D2 B' F' D' L2 U L2 B' R F' U' L U' R U' D L B L' 
28. 14.31 F2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 L2 U2 R2 B D L' B' U' L R2 F2 B R2 L' U' L' R D2 F2 
29. 16.30 B D L2 D' F2 R' F' B' U R B2 L B D B' U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 
30. 14.55 U D' L D2 L U' R' L2 D2 U' B' L F' B2 R2 B2 F D2 R2 F2 R' L F' R' L' 
31. 13.97 D2 B2 L2 U2 R L2 U2 L2 D L' R2 B2 U D2 R' B' R2 B' L R' D U R L F' 
32. 12.34 R' D' R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B' F' L F2 U' B' F2 R' L' B R2 L' F U' L' F D' R 
33. 12.65 U' L' D B L U2 D' L U' D2 B L B2 L' U2 B' R2 D' B F' U R' B D U 
34. 15.66 U2 L' B' F' L R D U' F L' D2 U B L B U' R2 F L2 U L' U2 R U' B2 
35. 14.43 F2 U2 F L2 F U' D' F U F' B D' U' F U2 B F2 D U2 F' U R L' B L 
36. 15.44 D' B' R U' D F2 L2 F R' F' L2 D2 F2 R F R B' D2 R' U' B' L B2 R2 B' 
37. 16.32 B U' D F2 D L2 F' B L' B R2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 D' U F R' B' R' U D' R' 
38. 16.09 R F' R2 U' R2 B2 D R' U2 R' U2 L' F2 R F' L' B2 D' F' D' B' L F' D U' 
39. 15.23 B' U F' D2 L R U D B R2 L B L2 R U2 R2 L' U D' B R' L D' R2 B' 
40. 16.30 D2 R' B2 F' U B' L U L' R2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 F2 L R2 U L B2 D' F U' L2 
41. 14.17 U R2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 B L D R' F2 U' F2 R' D' B F2 U2 L F2 L F2 R' U2 
42. 14.70 R' B2 F' L' U R' L F' D2 B D2 F' D2 B R2 U' R D B D' U' F' R2 B' U' 
43. 14.66 F2 U' R L2 F' L D2 L' F B2 U2 L2 B' L U' D' F' U' D2 B2 R U2 B' F2 R2 
44. 12.81 R2 D R2 L D' L U' L' D U' L' F R2 L' B2 D2 L F R2 U2 F' R' L' D2 R' 
45. 14.81 U D R' D R' B2 D' B' D B' R' B D L' F U' B U' D' L2 R2 U2 F' B L 
46. 14.76 F L R F' U' L D2 B F' D' F2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 F L U B F L' U F L 
47. 14.24 U B U' F U D F U L U2 D' R' U F D2 U' R' F B R L2 F R2 L2 D' 
48. 17.68 U F2 U' R F2 B2 U2 B R' D2 F2 U2 D F' L' U' B' D2 U' L U2 R L U' L2 
49. 13.21 L U F2 B2 R L' B' R D2 F2 R' U' B2 F' D' B' L2 D2 R D' L B R' F' L' 
50. 15.33 U F' L2 B' U' R2 L2 B D2 F' U' F2 L F' L' F' B2 D' R L' D' F2 D' R2 F2 
51. 15.64 D R2 U2 F' U2 R' L U2 L' U2 B2 U D' B2 L2 F D2 B2 U L U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 
52. 13.52 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 L' U2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 F D' F2 B R' D2 L2 
53. 16.09 F' L B2 U' F R' L' U F2 R' U' B' U' D B D' R L' B R2 B' L' U' L' D' 
54. 16.06 R2 U2 L B F D2 F2 R' L' B F' L2 D B2 F L' D' R' D' B2 R L' F L2 R 
55. 15.21 F2 U R2 B L F2 U2 R U2 F2 D R B' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 L2 U' D2 R2 L 
56. 14.80 U D F2 D U2 L B' L' B R B' R2 F' B2 L B2 F R2 U' L' B L2 D2 R2 B 
57. 13.27 F' B2 U' F2 B D R' F U' D' L' R' F' U' D F D B' L' R U L' F L2 D 
58. 14.80 R2 U' F2 L B2 U2 B2 U L' F2 L2 D' L2 R' D' B' U D2 B R' F D2 F' B' D2 
59. 15.89 U R L2 F U2 R' D2 B D2 F' R F2 B' U' D B2 R B2 R2 F' B' L2 F R' B2 
60. 12.69 F2 R2 F2 U B D' U L2 D2 F L2 R D L' B2 F2 L R2 U' F' B2 D' U' F' L2 
61. 15.59 F L R2 F2 U2 B U' R F' D R' F' D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' D B2 L2 R 
62. 14.22 L D' B2 D2 B' U' F' U2 L' D B' U R' U2 R' F' L U2 L D' U' B D2 R D' 
63. 11.89 B D R D B L2 F' R2 U D2 L' U L2 D' R' F D2 B2 D' F' L2 R B' F2 L 
64. (11.67) B' R' B D2 B L' F2 U2 B' U' D2 L' B2 L' D F' L U' D B' L' R' U B F2 
65. 13.89 U R' U L' R U R B R2 F' R' U' B2 R' B' F' U2 L U R D2 R L' F2 R 
66. 14.69 R D2 L2 B' R D2 U B R2 D B R B' U R' L' D' L U2 F U L2 F2 L2 D 
67. 15.66 L2 U F R U' D' L R' B R B L2 B2 U2 B' L U' D2 L2 F2 L' F' D2 U F2 
68. 13.63 U F2 U' L2 F U2 R B F R B2 D' R D' R B2 D2 F2 U2 B' U' R F' L F2 
69. 15.62 F R2 L2 B R B2 U2 F B' R2 L' U' L2 U' B L F L' B' U B U' D F R' 
70. 15.73 F U' B' U2 R' L F2 R' F L2 R' F2 L2 U2 D R2 B D2 R2 U2 D R F U2 F 
71. 13.10 D' B' D' B2 F2 L' D B L R' F L B2 R B R' L2 U F' L F D2 F2 R' F' 
72. 13.38 B R' D' B2 U2 F2 D L' U' B' D R2 L2 U' F' R U' R B L B L F2 D B  
73. 13.16 R' F' B U L B L2 R U2 F' D' B2 U B' F2 D2 R2 L2 F' R F B2 U' R2 U' 
74. 15.72 D L' B D2 U' B' L2 U2 F2 B L' D' R2 D' U2 B D' L' R2 D' F2 R' L U2 L 
75. 13.22 F R' B2 U R2 D F D2 U2 B2 D2 F' U' D2 L U2 L U2 R L' F D2 R F2 U 
76. 14.09 L' F' D' R B2 L2 F' D F' R2 L2 F2 R L2 B' F2 R L' B U D2 L R U' R2 
77. 15.31 R' U' R' U2 D' B' R' F2 D F2 L2 D2 F' D' F2 L2 D' F2 B R2 U' B L' D2 R2 
78. 15.41 D' U B L2 F D2 U B2 U D F D' B2 D' L' U2 R' F D2 U2 R' D' F2 U' L' 
79. 15.12 L F' B R F R' U' D B2 D' U2 F' D F' L' R B2 D R B' F D2 L' R2 F 
80. 15.56 F2 D2 R U2 F B U' D2 F' R' L2 B' D' L D2 R2 U L2 F B' D F L2 F' D' 
81. 16.43 L U2 B F D2 F2 L R2 D U2 F R2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 U' L' R2 F2 R F' L' R2 
82. 15.65 F U' B U' R2 D2 U' B D R2 B' R' F' R' U' L2 F' D2 F' B U' B L' D' L2 
83. 15.72 D B R' B2 D U' L2 B2 F' R L2 F B' D2 U' B2 R2 L' U' R' B' D L2 F2 U2 
84. 16.75 F U' R' F' B D B D2 L2 B' R' B' F2 U B D B2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F R D' 
85. 15.96 B L' R2 F D' R' U L B' F2 L' R' D2 B' F R2 F B U2 B D' R' F' R2 L 
86. 15.67 F2 D2 R' L U2 L' B2 R' F L D2 U2 B' R' L' D2 U' L R2 B D' U L B F2 
87. 16.53 U' B D2 L2 B2 F L2 R' D R' B2 L2 F2 B' U' D2 L' F D' F R F L U' R2 
88. 14.78 R2 B R D' B L' B F L' R' B2 U2 R L2 D2 F' R2 U2 D' F' B U R U' B 
89. 15.20 B2 L' D F2 L2 F2 B2 D' R' F B D2 U B' L2 F' R2 B U2 B' U R' L' U' B 
90. 14.52 L2 B2 D' B D2 L2 D' B F' U D2 L2 R B' R F2 B L B D2 R F' U B R' 
91. 14.43 B D' L' B F R2 U' L2 D' F' L R2 B2 F' U2 F L2 D B F' D B F2 U' F2 
92. 13.83 F' B' U' F' D2 R' F' B U F' D R2 L F' R U F2 B2 U F U2 B2 U2 F' U2 
93. 16.15 L' F2 D L' F2 R B' R2 U F L2 F' L' R B' R2 B2 L' F R U' D B2 D2 L2 
94. 14.05 D F R' F L2 D' L B' F R' B L2 F2 L2 F B R' F2 L D2 U L R2 B2 L' 
95. 13.06 D B2 L' B F2 L' R' B2 L2 B' L F' D L2 U' D L U R D U2 L' D L2 B 
96. 12.36 F B2 R' D2 F' B' R B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F R U F' L B' R F U D' B D 
97. 14.55 R F2 B L' U D R' D' R' U2 R2 L2 F' D F' U2 F' R2 U' L' B' L D L D 
98. 11.83 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U L D' U' L F' R2 D' L' R2 D' U2 B F' U R2 D' L2 U' 
99. 14.56 R B2 R' D2 R2 D R2 D' R U R' U B' F' R U2 D' B2 D' U' F' B R2 L2 B 
100. 14.31 F' U D R B U2 B' U2 L' B2 R' L' B2 R' U D R F' B2 D F B U D' F'


----------



## Anthony (Dec 6, 2009)

3.47 2x2 average using ortega/ss. Probably pb without using CLL.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 6, 2009)

^Well... wow.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just learned Ga and Gd (inverses of each other) in about 10 minutes. now to the other ones :C


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeeeaaah! Edges only 3x3x3 BLD!

Only corners to learn now.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Dec 6, 2009)

Average of 5: 5.40
1. 4.49 R F2 R' F U R2 U R F2 R 
2. (8.60) F2 R2 F R F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 
3. 5.65 R' F' U2 F U' F' R 
4. 6.07 U' R' F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R 
5. (2.55) R F' U F R U' R 

LBL FTW!


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally sub-2 on 5x5. 1:53.91.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.53
worst time: 13.03

current avg5: 10.63 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 8.83 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 10.57 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 9.14 (σ = 0.68)

current avg100: 9.87 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 9.87 (σ = 1.14)

session avg: 9.87 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 9.87

Sweet.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

Erm...

1. 4.83 D' R2 D' F U D R' D2 L2 R' D2 R' B D' L' D2 F U2 R D' L2 U2 F2 B R 

I tried to reconstruct it, but I can't seem to find what I did. It was a wide antisune - PLL skip, with an easy x cross at the start.

Maybe I scrambled wrong


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 7, 2009)

that is crazy


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> *best avg100: 9.87 (σ = 1.14)*



WHAT


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 7, 2009)

Set a whole bunch of ZZ PB's with miniC a few days ago. I have the times on the other computer but I know I had 2 22.xx lucky's, a 25.xx non-lucky, 27.xx average of 5, and a 28.xx average of 12. I like this method. Still have yet to learn 3LLL.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 7, 2009)

Good Weekend Fun:

Times Before Weekend: (7months ago for 3x3, and 11months ago for 2x2)
3x3 - Average: 45.57 Single: 34.57
2x2 - Average: 30.90 Single: 13.74

Times Right Now:
3x3 - Average: 39.03 Single: 32.29
2x2 - Average: 17.12 Single: 6.47

All I did was start looking ahead on the 3x3 and the 2x2 just got faster because in that 2month span where I didnt time my 2x2, I got faster at finger tricks and such from the 3x3. The 6.47 was lucky, but the 32.29 had easy pairs but all steps were there so essentially not lucky.


----------



## Edward (Dec 7, 2009)

Bought a storebought, broke it in for 2 days, lubed it.

I have a new main speedcube.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm...
> 
> 1. 4.83 D' R2 D' F U D R' D2 L2 R' D2 R' B D' L' D2 F U2 R D' L2 U2 F2 B R
> 
> ...



I got a different OLL, but a PLL skip. Were you doing a white or yellow cross? Or a different color?


----------



## pappas (Dec 7, 2009)

Statistics for 12-06-2009 13:10:35

Average: 15.94
Standard Deviation: 1.65
Best Time: 12.03
Worst Time: 21.46
Individual Times:
1.	12.75	R B D F2 D L2 D' U L F2 R' B U' F D' F' L' R2 B' F2 L B F L2 U2
2.	14.62	R' D2 U R' D2 U2 B' R F U2 L' D' U B' F D B' U F U' F2 L' B' F U
3.	16.22	B' F2 D2 U' F2 D' B' R U2 F' D2 U L D2 L2 B F2 U2 L R2 B L R B F
4.	17.18	D2 U L' D2 F D2 F D U2 B D B' D' U B2 F' L' D L2 D U' B D U' L2
5.	16.65	L2 D2 L' D U B' F' U' B2 U R' F2 R B R2 D2 U' B' F' U' F' L2 R D B2
6.	14.99	R2 D F2 L' R' D' U2 B2 F L B' F' L D' B' L R' D2 L R2 D' U B L' R
7.	16.46	F D2 U2 B U F' D2 U' B R' D' U' F' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 U F2 U R
8.	16.99	D' L D' L' R2 B' D R' D' U R B F' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 R D' R B F2 D2 R
9.	(12.03)	L B R' B2 D2 U L R2 B' F' L' B2 F' L2 R' B F U' F L R2 F2 R B2 F
10.	18.94	F L' B' L R U B2 F2 D U B F R' F2 R' D' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' D' L' F
11.	14.60	L2 R' U F2 D R2 B2 F L R' D2 U F D2 L' B2 L R' D' L D U L R2 B2
12.	(21.46)	L R' D' R2 U' L' R' F2 D' B2 F' U F R' B2 F' R D' U B2 F D' U L R'
First sub 16 avg of 12.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 12-06-2009 13:10:35
> 
> Average: 15.94
> Standard Deviation: 1.65
> ...



Wow, you're getting really fast. Have you learnt full PLL or OLL yet? Or roughly how many do you know of each?
Nice 12.03 btw, once I get my cube back, (off a friend) I'll try the scramble. Or was it just skill?


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Nick doesn't need a super easy scramble to get a 12.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I'm pretty sure Nick doesn't need a super easy scramble to get a 12.



I know. But still, you don't need a super crazy scramble to get 8.5-9.5 but if you get a sub 9 non-lucky, it would usually be a good scramble.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 7, 2009)

2:06 megaminx. I like this puzzle.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 7, 2009)

1:01.18 avg5 4x4
1:04.65 of 12


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > *best avg100: 9.87 (σ = 1.14)*
> ...



*WHAT*


----------



## ooveehoo (Dec 7, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



O_O


----------



## Shortey (Dec 7, 2009)

WHAT! 7.94 PLL SKIP! =O SUB-8! I'll try to reconstruct the solve.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but I just did an average of 50. I have improved greatly! =D

Best single: 7.94 (PLL Skip)
Best average of 5: 13.75
Best average of 12: 14.26
Average of 50: 15.34


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



_*WHAT*_


----------



## Edward (Dec 7, 2009)

Escher said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



*What*


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 7, 2009)

I beat my PB on 3x3 by o.o1 seconds! =) and still no sub-30 

New PB: 30.71


----------



## aronpm (Dec 7, 2009)

Argh! Agonizingly close to sub-20 avg5. I don't think any time on the last solve could have gotten a sub-20 average though.

Average: 20.66
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Times: (18.86), 21.66, 19.68, (21.72), 20.65


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

Edward said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



lern2read


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm...
> 
> 1. 4.83 D' R2 D' F U D R' D2 L2 R' D2 R' B D' L' D2 F U2 R D' L2 U2 F2 B R
> 
> ...



are you counting that as your PB?


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

Err, I don't think so


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Err, I don't think so



yeah I figured not. Just wondering


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 8, 2009)

Anthony said:


> 3.47 2x2 average using ortega/ss. Probably pb without using CLL.



SS seems like a fast method... I should learn it!

But really, ortega is a subset of SS, so I don't see why you're saying "ortega/ss."


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 3.47 2x2 average using ortega/ss. Probably pb without using CLL.
> ...



Well, the reason I said "ortega/ss" is because I don't know very many SS algs. It just so happened that in 4 or 5 of the solves I got SS cases that I know. When I use Ortega I usually have to just do first face, OLL, PBL.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 8, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



What?


----------



## Tortin (Dec 8, 2009)

Gah! 1:20.06 Megaminx solve. So close to sub-1:20.

EDIT: 1:20.06, 1:25.93, 1:33.99 best mean of 3: 1:26.66 (σ = 5.71)



EDIT2: best avg5: 1:28.10 (σ = 4.21) 1:20.06, 1:25.93, 1:33.99, 1:38.87, 1:24.38
The 1:38.87 should've been ~1:25 but I screwed up the corner PLL alg.

xD I think I'm on a roll.


----------



## pappas (Dec 8, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics for 12-06-2009 13:10:35
> ...



Got a 15.93 avg of 12 just then. The 12.03 isnt that easy it had a 2x2x1 block but it was a pretty long cross. I'm getting loads of 12's and 13's now. I average between 15 and 18 because I still dont know full OLL or PLL. I know 16 PLL's and about 40 OLL's.


----------



## Forte (Dec 8, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Gah! 1:20.06 Megaminx solve. So close to sub-1:20.
> 
> EDIT: 1:20.06, 1:25.93, 1:33.99 best mean of 3: 1:26.66 (σ = 5.71)
> 
> ...



A PUN 

Holy crap Emily, you are getting very good at megaminx


----------



## ianini (Dec 8, 2009)

1. 2:28.31 R' F' U' L u l2 L' R F' B2 D' U' r' b' D' r F d f D2 r2 f' B2 R2 b' R2 d r R U D2 B2 F d' r' U' u2 b R2 r b2 r l2 D R2 U D' f' L l2 b L' r' l' b B' l D2 b' U 

First sub 150 on 5x5!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2009)

Tortin said:


> 1:20.06, 1:25.93, 1:33.99 best mean of 3: 1:26.66 (σ = 5.71)



Sub NAR!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 8, 2009)

First physical V7 solve. 29:24.53. But my mum called me on the phone during the centres, so that added about a minute. I still haven't worked out a good way to solve the centres. All my cubic puzzles feel concave now 

Also, the V7 and V6 look a lot bigger in videos. They're tiny!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 8, 2009)

Average of 12: 22.54
1. 19.81 F' B R F2 U L' U2 F B R2 B' U' F2 L2 B2 F' D2 L B' U2 B F2 U F U
2. 19.66 D2 R F2 L F2 R U' B2 U R L D2 B' F' D U R F R2 L B2 D' B2 R L2
3. 19.21 F D2 L' B' U2 F2 D2 L F L D' U R D2 L2 D L R' B2 F L2 U R D' U'
4. (28.52) L R U2 F' D2 R L' F D2 U' B U B2 U D F' D R L' F R U D' R' B'
5. 26.92 R D2 U2 L2 R F L D' U F2 R2 L F' D' R2 D' B L2 R2 D' R' B2 F2 D B'
6. 22.98 U' D2 B2 D2 F R B' L' B' R2 B' L B2 F' L D' L D2 R D L' B2 F2 D2 U2
7. 23.58 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U2 F B L D' B' R U R' U D2 F R' D U B2 D2 U2 B2 L'
8. 24.25 R2 F' D' B L2 R D U2 L' U F' L2 F2 B D' B' L D' F' L2 R' U' D B2 D2
9. (18.79) L2 D R U B' F2 D' L2 B2 D L' U2 R L2 D F2 B2 D2 R L U' R' F2 D' B2
10. 23.14 F R' U R' U D2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D L R2 U' B' D' R' D' R F2 D R D2 L
11. 22.09 B R L' B R' F D B2 F L2 B2 D F2 D2 R B2 L R' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L
12. 23.73 U F2 L2 F U L' B2 R' F' U' L U' F' D' R B2 D2 L2 D' F L2 U' F2 L' U' 

New OH pb average of 12.
Could have been SO much better.
Also I believe that's the first time EVER I have gotten 3 sub 20 OH solves in a row. I was shocked.

Anywho credit goes to Lofty, and Rowe for OH inspiration.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 8, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > 1:20.06, 1:25.93, 1:33.99 best mean of 3: 1:26.66 (σ = 5.71)
> ...


NAR sucks.

I finally found out how to reflect square-1 algs on the U/D plane!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 7.53
> worst time: 13.03
> ...





fazrulz said:


> Erm...
> 
> 1. 4.83 D' R2 D' F U D R' D2 L2 R' D2 R' B D' L' D2 F U2 R D' L2 U2 F2 B R
> 
> ...


WOW. At everything. Oh yeah, 9.14 a12. Just off your pb. Sub 9 is coming. Oh yeah nice a100 btw...


----------



## joey (Dec 8, 2009)

11.71 average of 12 (σ = 0.49)
(9.48), 12.12, 12.23, 11.34, 11.34, 11.43, 11.44, 11.35, 11.97, 11.67, (12.91), 12.20
no lucky solves.

1. (9.48) B' F R F D R F' B U' L' B' L2 D2 F D U2 L2 F' B2 L' D' U2 R U2 F' 

11.37 average of 5 (σ = 0.04)
(11.337), 11.337, 11.433, (11.441), 11.350
consistent!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 8, 2009)

I finally joined the 5x5 sub-2 club 
Third scramble of Weekly competition 49:
33 centers
1:08 finished first 8 edges
1:29 reduction
1:51 solved 

I had PLL skip, but it would have been sub-2 anyway 

1:51.00


----------



## Toad (Dec 8, 2009)

First ever sub20 average of 12 

No lucky LL cases but a few easy xcrosses 

Average: 19.97
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 17.66
Worst Time: 29.22 (POP)


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	19.88	D2 B' F2 D' B' F L' R' U L D' U2 R F U L2 R D' U R' U2 F' L R' U'
2.	19.89	L' B2 L' D2 B2 L U' L B' L2 B2 L R D' B L R' F' D' U' B D U' L' R2
3.	18.09	B L B D L' R F' L' U F2 D U' B F D2 L2 U' L R B U L R B' R
4.	(29.22)	F2 U2 L' B F' R' U L' D2 F D2 L' R' B D2 F' R2 B2 R2 B F2 D' U2 B2 F'
5.	20.92	B' F2 D' B2 F L' R' D2 U2 L D2 B2 F U' L' D' U' B R' F2 D' U' B' U F
6.	20.21	F' D L' B L2 B' U' F L' R B2 L' B F' U' L2 U F2 D U R2 B' F2 L' R2
7.	20.94	D' L B2 U B2 D' F' R' F2 D' U2 B' L' R D2 U2 L' F' L B R D2 L2 D U
8.	20.35	B2 D U R2 U F' D2 L R' B F' L' D' L' D2 U L R D F2 L2 D U B2 F'
9.	18.39	B' F' L2 U B F R D U' L2 B' D B' L D2 U F2 R2 B' F2 D2 U R D2 R'
10.	(17.66)	D L R F2 L' R' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U' B2 F U L' R2 D B' D' L' R2
11.	22.00	R' F' L B R B2 L2 R2 D U R2 F2 L2 B' F2 U B L R2 U' L' U' B' L R
12.	19.06	D B2 D' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L R B F2 L' R2 B2 F D2 U' R' U2 F R2 B2 D' U2


----------



## Shortey (Dec 8, 2009)

2nd sub-1 4x4 solve ever. 59.40.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 9, 2009)

4x4x4 single: 42.67 using AVG (no parities)


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

OMGOMGOMGOMG

3x3 PB SINGLE 22.20

ALMOST SUB 20


For some reason, my look-ahead has just turned awesome.


----------



## Parity (Dec 9, 2009)

First 25 second average.
27.41	
20.88
24.48
27.05
26.22

25.21 average of 5

The 20 second solve was a horrible cross with a nice f2l and PLL skip.


----------



## ianini (Dec 9, 2009)

Statistics for 12-08-2009 19:50:19

Average: 18.38
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 15.64
Worst Time: 23.55
Individual Times:
1.	17.45	U L D B R' U2 F' U' L2 F' L' B2 D B2 U2 D' R2 D' L2 D
2.	19.29	U F2 D' R' U F' B2 L' D' R B R U' F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' D R2
3.	(23.55)	D2 R' U F' L F D' F L F' R' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2
4.	18.40	U B' L' B2 U' L2 D2 L B L2 B' D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' B2
5.	(15.64)	R2 U2 F2 B' L2 U2 D L U' F B D R B2 U' D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2


Oh Ya!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

2x2 through 5x5 relay: 2:33.95

I think this is pretty good


----------



## Novriil (Dec 9, 2009)

Odder said:


> New PB's on Pyraminx!!!! =D
> 
> 
> stats: (Pyraminx)
> ...



You. Are. CRAZY!!!

Congratz!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

^^^I totally agree. Too bad he doesn't do anywhere near as well at comps.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

Japanese style OH, was not sub30 before today

best avg12: 28.53 (σ = 2.41)
24.28, 32.06, (20.83), 24.99, 28.41, 30.83, 30.50, 29.26, 28.28, 26.70, (34.29), 29.96


EDIT: 1:14.41 single, with my columns method, on the computer 5x5  And 1:34.xx avg12.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2009)

New PB average of 12 for 3x3x3!

12.88, 13.22, 13.41, 12.58, 15.69, 13.59, 13.64, 13.42, 14.78, (11.39), 14.26, (15.80) = 13.75

It's my new pb average by 0.02 second!    I put together a new Cube4You DIY gray type C because my old one was wearing out. I am a complete and total convert from DIY Type A's! Gray type C ftw! 

Chris


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you tried a black type C chris?

ps video?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2009)

joey said:


> Have you tried a black type C chris?
> 
> ps video?



I actually haven't tried a black type C, but I did try a mini type C at worlds, it was beastly!

Hmmmm.... I might actually be able to swing a video.. I need to look into this.

Chris


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2009)

say "swing a video" out-loud = swinger video?

I'd be interested in seeing you solve, I can only find some oldish clips.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

New PB of 20 and RA 12



Spoiler



Statistics for 12-09-2009 12:18:57

Cubes Solved: 20/20
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 33.58
Standard Deviation: 6.69
Best Time: 22.20
Worst Time: 45.58
Individual Times:
1.	26.04	B L' D' U2 F2 R2 F' U' B R U B F' L R' D' L' B F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2
2.	45.58	R' D B F' L' R2 D L U L R2 B R F' R B' R D2 U2 R2 D2 U' F' D' U'
3.	44.62	U' B2 F' U2 B' F' U2 B2 L U' L' R' F2 D L R' B' F2 L' R2 U' L R D L
4.	29.57	D' U2 F L' B2 F2 D U' B2 D U' B F L F' R2 F2 U B2 L' R B' F L2 U
5.	31.28	D' B2 D' U B2 F2 L B' F' U2 B' U' B D U2 B' D U' L2 R U2 R' U' B2 F
6.	22.20	D' U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B U' B2 F2 U2 F L2 D L2 B' F' U' B' F' D U B U2 L2
7.	39.71	U' B F R D' U' B2 F2 L R F D' R F' D' U L' R' D2 B' R B' F' D U2
8.	31.54	F' D' U R' B' F D2 B2 L B D' U2 R D2 L B2 F L2 F' R' U B2 D' B2 U
9.	34.44	D U2 R2 B2 D B2 F' D' B D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U' L B L R2 F2 D2 U F R' B
10.	41.83	L B' F D' R U' L R D2 B' F' U R2 U' B U L2 U L' R D B2 D U L2
11.	31.59	U2 R B2 R F2 L' D L' R2 F L' R' F D' F' L' F' R' B' F' D2 L2 R D2 U
12.	22.87	B' D' B2 L2 R' B F L2 R2 B2 F U' L R' D2 U R D B2 R U2 F2 D F2 D
13.	37.08	L2 R' D B' F2 D L' R' U2 R B F L' R' F' L' R F' D2 U' B F' L2 R B
14.	29.62	U2 R' D R' U2 F D B' F' U' B F2 U' B' F L2 B' F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 L R2
15.	35.31	L2 B L' B' F R2 F2 L' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R B F' R U' F' D F D L R2
16.	39.73	D2 R' F' L' B2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 R' F2 R D' B' L2 U2 B U2 B2 D' F2 R D U
17.	25.65	B R F2 D' U B2 F' D U F2 D2 B' F2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 L2 D' B F2 U2 R' U2
18.	37.66	F D2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' U' B D2 U L' R2 F L2 B' D' R2 D' L D U2 F R U
19.	37.35	D U B2 D' U2 R B2 F D' B' L2 R' D2 B' U2 B' F2 U' L B' D' F L U' B
20.	28.00	F2 L R2 B F D' U2 B' F' L' D2 L B D2 L2 R2 B F' U B' U B' F2 U2 R2


----------



## natejosiah (Dec 9, 2009)

I finally broke 50 seconds at a 48.2 solve.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 9, 2009)

natejosiah said:


> I finally broke 50 seconds at a 48.2 solve.



Congrats! =D I was really happy when I broke 50 seconds.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW~Finally a new 3x3 single PB!!!!
11.20!!

(last one was 11.32)

the scramble:

D L D2 R F' D' F' R D B2 L2 U' L' U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F L B U' L B
(scramble green in front, white top.. at least I did it and I use white for cross)

It's from cubemania..

My solution:
(first take blue front, yellow top.. at least whet green front, white top scramble)
(x-cross):U R' y R U' R' (5)
(2nd F2L):U' L' U' L U' L' U L (8)
(3rd F2L):U y R U' R' (4)
(4th F2L):y U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (8)
OLL: y2 F' U' L' U L F (6)
PLL skip.
total moves: 31!! it's my new FM record :S:S  Okay.. crazy.


Pretty lucky but still nice. I haven't gotten very good times recently.. now I'm improving again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> but I did try a mini type C at worlds, it was beastly!



...miniC...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 2x2 through 5x5 relay: 2:33.95
> 
> I think this is pretty good



you should try for a sub 9 2x2-7x7 relay. that's crazy.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 through 5x5 relay: 2:33.95
> ...



Haha, doing 6x6 + 7x7 in sub-6:30? Impossible, ask Michal or Dan to try, but not me


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 9, 2009)

56.09, 59.38, 1:01.26, 52.06, (49.31), 57.96, 58.28, 59.52, 51.94, (1:01.67), 52.03, 49.77 => 55.82

Guess the puzzle.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 56.09, 59.38, 1:01.26, 52.06, (49.31), 57.96, 58.28, 59.52, 51.94, (1:01.67), 52.03, 49.77 => 55.82
> 
> Guess the puzzle.


----------



## dudemanpp (Dec 10, 2009)

3x3x3
Average of 5: 14.426
1. 14.073 F' U' B L' F2 U2 D' L U2 F' L' U2 B F' L' U L U2 F R' L' B2 R L' U'
2. (13.577) U' F R' B U2 F B2 R' D R2 L2 U2 F U L2 R D U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L B
3. (18.649) U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 F' R2 U L2 U' R F' B' L D' F2 L' U' D L U2 R
4. 14.339 U' F' D' U' L2 U' L R' D2 R' D' L' F' D B2 D2 R2 F U' D2 B' U2 F' D2 R
5. 14.866 D2 U F R F D2 R F' D2 U2 R U B' D R B' D L R2 U B2 R' D' L F' 

W00t! Sub-15!


----------



## Parity (Dec 10, 2009)

21.94 Average 3 of 5.
First ever sub 22.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 10, 2009)

BALLIN!

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:53.12
Standard Deviation: 12.40
Best Time: 1:51.01
Worst Time: 2:23.45
Individual Times:
1.	1:51.57	D U2 r' R' d2 B U2 b' D2 u' U f' L2 r2 R2 D r2 R2 u2 f2 L2 f2 u2 U' R d u' b2 D2 f2 l2 B' b f' F' L F l' F' R' D' b2 r2 F2 r' f' r' f' d' l
2.	1:54.21	D2 l b2 D' d' u2 U r' b' D2 u l r2 R' U2 b2 R b F' D' L' b2 D2 u' b' d2 F2 d' b2 F2 L2 l R2 D' r2 F D' U2 F2 R D' r2 b f l' B' b' F' r F
3.	1:51.01	r u U2 b' l2 d b' L' l b2 L l2 r2 R2 f2 F' u' b2 D2 r' D2 F2 L' l' B' D l F' U F2 D2 L2 l B u' U2 L' R' B' b2 F L r' D u2 U' B' l' d2 u
4.	1:53.58	U2 r F2 R u b' r2 f' F' L2 l r R d' u R' d2 B' U2 B L' D' u2 l' f' D u' b2 R u2 f' d2 u2 U' F2 D U' f F2 R b2 l u2 U f' R2 F U F2 R2
5.	2:23.45	F D2 d2 u' U L R2 d' R' D' B' r f2 L' R2 B D r2 U' b f2 R' u' R f D f F' R2 b r d2 L b' F2 D2 d u2 L2 l D d b' d2 u U2 F L2 U2 L2


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 10, 2009)

Getting better at 3x3.

Avg5: 25.02
26.71, (31.12), 22.95, (22.67), 25.39

Avg12: 26.50
26.71, (31.12), 22.95, (22.67), 25.39, 26.79, 28.45, 28.15, 26.70, 27.73, 24.84, 27.25

Only one solve over 30 happy with that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 10, 2009)

Novriil said:


> (x-cross):*x2 U'* R' y R U' R' (5)
> (2nd F2L):U' L' U' L U' L' U L (8)
> (3rd F2L):*U'* y R *U* R' (4)
> (4th F2L):y U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (8)
> ...


Try Lucas' program.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 10, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Getting better at 3x3.
> 
> Avg5: 25.02
> 26.71, (31.12), 22.95, (22.67), 25.39
> ...



Scratch that!!!

Just did 
Avg 5 22.98
Avg12 25.30

Had a 19.02 single in there. First sub 20 solve ever!!!!!!!!!! Along with a 20.53 and 20.20


----------



## aronpm (Dec 10, 2009)

I did a 5x5x5 avg5 and a 4x4x4 avg5 for the weekly competition and the results are amazing (well, for me.)

5x5x5


Spoiler



Average: 3:48.99
Standard Deviation: 3.36
Best Time: 3:37.43
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(3:37.43)
2.	(DNF)
3.	3:48.68
4.	3:43.84
5.	3:54.44


This isn't just my first average under 4:00, but it's the first time I've done a single below 4:30.

4x4x4


Spoiler



Average: 1:59.65
Standard Deviation: 6.56
Best Time: 1:51.28
Worst Time: 2:15.47
Individual Times:
1.	2:11.46
2.	(2:15.47)
3.	(1:51.28)
4.	1:52.03
5.	1:55.47


That average is below two minutes, and I rarely even get singles below two minutes.

Hopefully I won't be crap again tomorrow.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

9.94 U F R F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 B' L2 F' B D2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R' D' B L'

Non-lucky! 
Also my first sub-10 on tape!
I had T-OLL and T-Perm (T-LL-mania) 

to be uploaded soon!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

Cube4You gray type C rocks!!!!!!

New 3x3x3 single PB of 8.28!!!!

Scramble with cross color on D layer: R' D F2 B' L2 F' U' B2 F' R L' B' R D' U2 R2 F' U' F2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F'



Spoiler



X-cross: L R' D2 R' D'
2nd pair: y D' R U R' D
3rd pair: d R U' R'
4th pair: L U L' U L U' L'
OLL: F' L' U' L U F
PLL: y' L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2

That's makes me feel good that my PB single is so lefty! Yay for cubing ambidexterity!



I saw the Xcross and 2nd pair during inspection, so I guess you might say I saw the double Xcross? Non-lucky solve, but super easy cases for every step.

   

Cornelius congrats for your sub-10 on tape as well! I am going to ask my roommate to borrow his video camera and see if I can also catch some solves on tape!

Chris


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations Chris!!


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2009)

Chris can you write the solution? (in


Spoiler



s!)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I saw the Xcross



X-cross!! 

Congrats Chris nice job! Good to see many C users.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Cube4You gray type C rocks!!!!!!
> 
> New 3x3x3 single PB of 8.28!!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you and congrats to your PB!! Even beats my lucky one 
Cool, how your solution starts with R and R' moves dominating, and ends with L and L' moves 
Why don't you link your Youtube profile to your "avatar box"? I would love to see some videos!


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2009)

Chris: It may be yay for left-handedness.. but try doing a U2 and the OLL with your right hand


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

joey said:


> Chris: It may be yay for left-handedness.. but try doing a U2 and the OLL with your right hand



That will hurt him when reading and realizing he could have gotten PLL skip


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 10, 2009)

R' D F2 B' L2 F' U' B2 F' R L' B' R D' U2 R2 F' U' F2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F'
PLL SKIP DOUBLE X CROSS (I saw it) 
6.47!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calekewbs (Dec 10, 2009)

aronpm said:


> This isn't just my first average under 4:00, but it's the first time I've done a single below 4:30.



ummm... huh? you've averaged below 4 before witout getting singles below 4:30? I'm confused...


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2009)

He got sub-4 average and sub-4:30 single at the same time.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

joey said:


> Chris: It may be yay for left-handedness.. but try doing a U2 and the OLL with your right hand



As crazy awesome as that PLL skip is I'm glad I didn't get it, because if I did that would mean I wouldn't be able to count it as my PB solve 

Crazy awesome scramble either way!

@ManasijV: We must have done the same solve, except I bet you had Joey's ending  Congrats on the awesome time!

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2009)

jfly MegaminxSim PB single/avg  Too bad it's not sub70, but I'll get it next time I improve 

best avg12: 1:10.003 (σ = 2.60)
1:04.485, 1:08.765, (58.188), 1:13.406, (1:17.532), 1:09.578, 1:07.547, 1:11.563, 1:10.422, 1:12.344, 1:08.984, 1:12.937


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 10, 2009)

I finally broke under a minute for the 3x3 <33

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 49.75
Standard Deviation: 6.62
Best Time: 34.76
Worst Time: 56.60



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	52.92	B' F2 R' U' L R F2 L' U F' L R B L R' F R D2 B2 U' F2 L D R' U2
2.	56.18	D U' F R2 F' D' L' R' D L2 R' U' L' B F L R' D' R2 B' F' L2 U' B2 R'
3.	49.18	R B2 L' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' L2 F' L' U2 L' D' U2 B F' U' R D' U' L F' R'
4.	56.60	U2 L2 R D' F2 L B F' L' F' D' B2 L2 U R2 F D L2 D' U2 F2 U B D2 U
5.	51.13	D R' D U2 F2 D' R' D' F D' L' F L' F L2 D' U L F' R F D' R' B' F
6.	36.89	B D U R U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F L F D' U2 R' D2 U L2 R2 D B D B F2
7.	51.84	D' U2 L2 R' D2 B2 F' R' U B' D F' D' U' F D' U2 L2 D2 U' L' R' D' U' R'
8.	52.15	R F' D2 L2 F R B F2 U2 R' B' D B2 F U L F' U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R' B
9.	52.50	R D2 U' F' U' B2 D U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U B L D2 U L' B F' L2 R' D' U2 R'
10.	53.79	U' B2 L' U' B' U' L2 D L' U' F L' F' D' R D' U' F D U2 L R B' R2 B'
11.	49.06	B L2 R2 B' F' D' U2 B' R U R' B2 L U' R' U' L R B' L' U' B U R D
12.	34.76	F R U2 B' U F U' L R2 F R B' F U2 B' L D U2 F D U2 B2 D B' F


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

Best PB ever 

Average of 12: 13.37
1. 11.84 F' U L' F L2 U' D2 B' F2 D R' B' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 F L2 U B' F R' B
2. 13.02 L' D2 F2 B2 U' F2 R' B2 D U' L2 F' D' L' F2 U2 F2 U L2 R U2 L' F2 B2 R'
3. (11.78) B' D' F R2 D R B2 L2 B2 L F B2 L' R' B2 R2 B2 D R F' D2 U2 B L D
4. 12.75 D2 F' L2 U B' F2 D2 U' R D F U R2 D L D' U' F2 R' U2 B' U2 D2 F' U2
5. 14.91 F2 R2 U2 L' F' B' L' F2 D2 L2 B L2 F' L F B2 R2 L' F2 B2 R2 L B' R B
6. 11.89 F2 D' R2 B U' R U' F2 D2 R' L' U2 D2 F B' R' D' B L2 U2 L R U' B L2
7. (23.47) L2 D2 R' B2 D' F2 U2 R' L' B2 R2 U' B D F2 R L' U2 R' L' B D L2 R2 D'
8. 13.84 B' R' F2 D' R F' B' U2 D' L2 U' B' L2 D B2 F2 L B F D' R U' L B' R
9. 14.00 F2 B' U2 R' D' R' U2 B F D F' D' U R' U D2 L U L2 R F2 D2 F U L2
10. 11.86 B L D2 R' F R2 B F' R L D L2 B D2 L' D2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 U' R
11. 15.30 R2 L' D B' R2 U D2 F' L2 D' F' B L' R U B U2 B' D' U L B2 F U' F2
12. 14.30 B U D' F D2 U F' D' F2 R B2 U' L2 B' R F' U L2 U B F2 U2 D F' R2


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes said:


> Best PB ever
> 
> Average of 12: 13.37
> 1. 11.84 F' U L' F L2 U' D2 B' F2 D R' B' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 F L2 U B' F R' B
> ...



oh man... I don't know if I'd ever want to beat that. that is 1337!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes said:


> Best PB ever
> 
> Average of 12: 13.37
> 1. 11.84 F' U L' F L2 U' D2 B' F2 D R' B' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 F L2 U B' F R' B
> ...


Whats up with the 23s solve?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 10, 2009)

NL Single - 15.52


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2009)

Just got the most RANDOM sub-10 ever.
9.59, LL Skip, double-x cross. I wish I would have been going full speed (It's cold!), but I'm not counting it for anything, because the solution was probably less than 20 moves.


----------



## Escher (Dec 11, 2009)

Full step 6.56...
(cross on D)
D R U' L' D' R2 D' R' F' D F' R L2 U R L' F2 U D R' D L2 U' F2 R 

y2 F' L' R
y' R U' R' U y' R' U R2 U' R'
y' L' U' L U R U' R' (19 move f2l lol)

r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r (10)

A perm + AUF (10)

= 39 move solution and 5.94 tps xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok, so I did the F2L part of a RU scramble in 8 moves, and maintained an average lower than 15 moves.

I also did the F2L part of a RUL scramble in 21 moves.

Also got my very first LL skip with ZZ (untimed), didn't even have to AUF.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Not really an accomplishment, but something cool. I was trying to memorize a part of pi, 23846, while solving. My Average was 23.846. (Bad day.)


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 11, 2009)

WOO. New 3x3 PB!!! 16.55. Only better by .11, but my old PB had held strong for MONTHS.

This was non-lucky too! =]


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Dec 11, 2009)

1:29 4x4x4 single. Thats destroys my other record of 1:47


----------



## ianini (Dec 11, 2009)

14.26 U2 F2 D' B U' D F' L U' L F R2 F2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 D2
New PB!
PLL skip and easy oll also:

Session average: 22.37
1. 21.72 R' D' U F' L2 U B U B2 F' D B2 D' L2 R' B2 U2 F' U L' U2 L' U2 R L2 
2. 21.23 F' L' B2 R D U B F2 R B' L' R D' U2 R' U' B' F' D' R2 U' R' F' D' R2 
3. 21.38 U2 F' D' F L D R2 B D2 L U2 L R D F' L2 R D' F2 B' D2 U B R B 
4. 19.20 D' B' L' F R2 F R2 B2 L2 B' L' D' B' U2 L R' F' R2 F' U' L2 F2 B R2 L' 
5. 22.94 B2 U2 L' U2 F' U' L R B' D' F2 D2 L' B' D' B2 F2 R U' R2 L B U2 L2 U 
6. 23.89 U R2 F' L' U2 B' D2 R B' R' B' U2 D' L2 R2 U' L F2 R' L' F' L2 F' D2 U' 
7. 23.40 B2 L2 R D F2 D' L U2 R2 F' R U' L U' F' B' D2 R' D L' D2 R2 F' L F2 
8. 23.73 B R' L D F' B' L' B' D F2 R' U D R' F U F D2 L2 D2 B' U L' B2 D2 
9. (18.29) U B' D' B2 F' L D2 U' R' U D2 F' B' R' D' B' F' R2 D F D B2 L' F' R 
10. 20.75 D R D R L' F' L B2 U R U R L' F2 B' D F2 L2 F B D' L U' F B2 
11. (27.83) F B D2 U' B L2 F2 L2 U' R B' R U D B L' B' U F B2 D' U2 B' D2 B' 
12. 25.50 B2 R B' R L B' R2 L D2 L' R B2 R' L' B R2 U D2 R' L' D F2 U' R' L' 

Japanese color scheme FTW!!
Edison cube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 11, 2009)

I was actually trying...i guess when I normally solve I am going slower...all completely non-lucky. And incase you didn't know, this is one-handed.

Average: 18.51
Standard Deviation: 0.75
Best Time: 15.49
Worst Time: 24.36
Individual Times:
1. 18.28 F L2 D U B' L' U' B2 F2 D2 U2 B F' L' R D2 U2 B2 L U2 R D2 L B2 F
2. (15.49) U' R F L' U2 B D2 U2 F2 R' B F L2 R D' F' D' U L' R B F R' D2 U
3. 19.52 U R2 F R' U2 F2 D' U2 L D2 U2 R2 D U L' R2 D L F' U L2 R B L2 R
4. 17.74 D2 L R2 U2 F R' D' U R' B' U B2 U2 B' F2 U' L R2 F D2 U2 R' B L R
5. (24.36) D2 B D2 U2 B2 F' L' R D2 R B F2 L R' F' D L' R2 D' R U' F D' B L2


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm, new 3x3x3 PB of 27.94


----------



## TMOY (Dec 11, 2009)

First sub-30 full-step with parity at Square-1 (29.31)


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 11, 2009)

yes ! 3.27 2x2 average ! pretty easy FL's and moderate CLL's
want sub-3 soon


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 11, 2009)

new 3x3 PB a5Session 

Average: 29.72
Best Time: 27.87
Worst Time: 31.82
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (4.8%)
 1. (27.87) B2 R U' R2 L' U2 F' U' D' L' B' D2 U2 F' L' R B' R D U L2 F U B2 L2 
2. 29.62 U' F B U D F' U2 F2 R' L2 U2 B' L2 B2 D' U L2 R2 B' R2 B' F2 L F U' 
3. 28.62 U D F2 L B2 D2 U' L U F D' F' B' R' F' R2 L F' D2 F2 U F' B2 U R 
4. 30.70 D F' R F R2 L D U R' U2 B D L2 F' R' B2 U' F U F D' B F2 R D2 
5. (31.82) L D R U2 R B2 U L' B L F2 B2 U2 R B D F' R F2 R' B' R' U' R' B'


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 12, 2009)

Haven't posted a sub-20 OH average of 12 on here yet, so I just did a quick one.

Average: 19.02
Standard Deviation: 1.83
Best Time: 16.23
Worst Time: 28.13
Individual Times:
1. 16.47
2. 17.54
3. 19.49
4. (16.23)
5. 20.39
6. 20.66
7. (28.13)
8. 17.44
9. 17.65
10. 21.96	
11. 21.14	
12. 17.43


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 12, 2009)

Finally a sub-4 avg. of 5 on 2x2. 
Average of 5: 3.77
1. 3.72 U F R2 F2 U R' F U2 R2 U' 
2. 4.14 U' F' U' R' F R' F R U2 
3. (10.31) F' R F R' U R U F2 U' 
4. (3.22) R F' U' F' U2 F' U' R U' 
5. 3.45 U' F R U R2 U F U2 F'


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 12, 2009)

PB average of 5 on 4x4:
1:28.23, 1:40.77, 1:35.82+, 1:42.29, 1:29.56 = 1:38


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> Finally a sub-4 avg. of 5 on 2x2.
> Average of 5: 3.77
> 1. 3.72 U F R2 F2 U R' F U2 R2 U'
> 2. 4.14 U' F' U' R' F R' F R U2
> ...



that sucks about that 10.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 12, 2009)

3x3x3 single: 7.43 (non lucky)

Cube: New type A-III

Scramble: B' D U2 B2 D2 B2 R D L2 U F L' D U R2 B R' D' U2 F' L R2 D B' F

Solution:

Cross: (x y') L' U' L' U' r2' (5)

1st pair: R' U R U L U L' (7)

2nd pair: R' U2 R U' R' U R (7)

3rd pair: y' R' U' R U R' U2 R (7)

4th pair: R U' R' U2 y L' U' L (7)

OLL: l' U2' L U L' U l (7)

PLL: U' L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F (15)

Move total: 55

Tps: 55/7.43 = 7.40 (2dp)

Comment: Wow, I haven't broken my 3x3x3 single record for over a year now! Also, I broke my 3x3x3 tps record .


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> yes ! 3.27 2x2 average ! pretty easy FL's and moderate CLL's
> want sub-3 soon



Average of 5 or 12?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 12, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3 single: 7.43 (non lucky)
> 
> Cube: New type A-III
> 
> ...


Your 3rd pair should be R' U' R 
And omg 7 tps.


----------



## Escher (Dec 12, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3 single: 7.43 (non lucky)
> 
> Move total: 55
> 
> Tps: 55/7.43 = 7.40 (2dp)



WTF

and you said you couldn't turn fast...


----------



## ianini (Dec 12, 2009)

Average of 5: 18.65
1. 17.65 F D' F U2 B' D' L2 F' L2 B' D' L R' U2 B L' D2 B L2 B' L F2 L' D2 F2 
2. 20.09 F' R' D' B2 F D' R2 U' B F U' L2 R U' B' F L D2 B' U' L D' R D U 
3. 18.22 U' L2 R' D' F L B L B R' B L R2 D2 L' R F' U R' F' R' D R2 B' R 
4. (23.43) D2 U' R2 D R2 L D' R2 D2 R D F R F D2 L' D' F L2 U' R' F U2 R' B2 
5. (15.71) L R2 U2 R B' D' U' L2 R F B2 D2 B2 R D R' F2 U2 L' R2 B L R' B' F2 

NEW PB!
With Japanese Color Scheme!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 8.46
worst time: 16.82

current avg5: 14.11 (σ = 1.98)
best avg5: 11.43 (σ = 1.91)

current avg12: 13.55 (σ = 2.44)
best avg12: 13.55 (σ = 2.44)

session avg: 13.55 (σ = 2.44)
session mean: 13.40



Spoiler



11.96+, 13.47, 8.87, 14.96, 8.46, 16.02, 16.61, 16.82, 16.41, 14.35, 11.32, 11.57


I broke my PB single twice. This is also PB avg5 AND avg12! I'm so happy.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 12, 2009)

21 Average of 5 with ZZF2L+ZBLL.

I'm getting the hang of EOLine.
It's not as hard as it used to be.
I might make a video when sub-20, and put it up for scrutiny, haha.


----------



## Faz (Dec 12, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 8.46
> worst time: 16.82
> ...



Wow.. And you say you started cubing 3.5 months ago?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 12, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 21 Average of 5 with ZZF2L+ZBLL.
> 
> I'm getting the hang of EOLine.
> It's not as hard as it used to be.
> I might make a video when sub-20, and put it up for scrutiny, haha.


You should get good at ZZ with ZBLL instead of doing fridrich with ZBF2L and ZBLL. I really think you'll do better.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 12, 2009)

New pb average of 5, 12 and 100.

18.054, 18.743 and 21.351

I was really close to single non lycky also, but no cigar 

I'm VERY happy about that average of 12, but very unhappy about the end of my average. I had one dnf (j perm with bar against me, i thought the cube was finished) and messed up some u perms where i had to do like two f2l pairs and oll/pll again = 38 sec 

That avg of 100 really should be 20.xx, but i guess it won't be very long until i get there 

All in all: satisfied with this session


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 12, 2009)

Anthony said:


> oskarasbrink said:
> 
> 
> > yes ! 3.27 2x2 average ! pretty easy FL's and moderate CLL's
> ...


of 12  5's are lame


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 12, 2009)

Finally sub-20.

19.53 non-lucky with Petrus.

That is all.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > stats: (hide)
> ...


About 3.5.
The 11.96 and 11.32 and both 8s were lucky. Otherwise non-lucky.
I'm :fp'ing at all those 16's...brought the SD up a lot.
but I'm still really happy.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 12, 2009)

Meisen said:


> New pb average of 5, 12 and 100.
> 
> 18.054, 18.743 and 21.351
> 
> ...




Yeah...

Didn't take long 

Avg of 100: 20.971


----------



## Shortey (Dec 12, 2009)

Meisen said:


> Meisen said:
> 
> 
> > New pb average of 5, 12 and 100.
> ...



Congrats. =D Going to NO?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 12, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 21 Average of 5 with ZZF2L+ZBLL.
> 
> I'm getting the hang of EOLine.
> It's not as hard as it used to be.
> I might make a video when sub-20, and put it up for scrutiny, haha.



Niiiice, making my jealous, I'm still only sub-28.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 12, 2009)

Morten said:


> Congrats. =D Going to NO?



I'm already signed up, so i will have the pleasure of being beaten by you there


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 12, 2009)

34.76 non lucky ZZ solve with 3LLL and no inspection time.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 12, 2009)

3LLL ZZ Average of 5 with no inspection:
(34.76), (41.95), 40.14, 40.46, 37.79 = 39.46 (std: 3.0%)


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

SUB 20 A5 WOOHOOOOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH .



> Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:
> 
> Number of solves: 5/5
> 
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2009)

I did an average of 100 and...



Spoiler



best avg12: 11.94 (σ = 0.97)


Spoiler



10.20, 12.74, 10.81, 11.79, 11.82, 10.95, 12.12, 12.79, (13.68), 13.07, 13.11, (10.07)



best avg100: 13.00 (σ = 1.26)



Spoiler



11.37, 13.73, 13.01, 15.51, 13.80, 14.45, 12.75, 12.62, 14.36, 12.33, (9.67), 13.01, 11.47, 13.22, 13.07, 14.24, 12.37, 13.33, 13.19, 12.49, 12.39, 14.09, 9.95, 13.16, 14.33, 13.00, 11.58, 11.32, 12.94, 14.83, 13.94, 11.96, 13.01, 13.18, 13.25, (15.66), 13.36, 12.99, 13.48, 10.20, 12.74, 10.81, 11.79, 11.82, 10.95, 12.12, 12.79, 13.68, 13.07, 13.11, 10.07, 13.02, 13.49, 12.95, 13.91, 13.90, 14.47, 13.93, 13.49, 13.86, 13.22, 14.79, 13.02, 13.80, 14.73, 14.73, 13.06, 14.26, 10.87, 14.01, 9.67, 15.48, 14.39, 12.09, 14.08, 12.93, 12.64, 12.78, 14.11, 12.08, 14.62, 14.41, 10.06, 12.28, 11.87, 14.68, 13.17, 13.80, 12.83, 12.66, 13.87, 10.97, 14.45, 12.43, 13.96, 13.51, 12.79, 13.51, 12.02, 9.93


----------



## Truncator (Dec 12, 2009)

I had never had a sub-10 7x7 single before this 8:37.62.   

EDIT: 4x4

Avg. of 5:
Average: 1:46.31
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 1:36.05
Worst Time: 1:48.30
Individual Times:
1.	1:44.70
2.	(1:48.30)
3.	1:47.59
4.	1:46.64
5.	(1:36.05)

PB avg. of 5 and single. Average is my PB by 11 seconds, and the single is my PB by 8 seconds


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 12, 2009)

Average: 13.45
Standard Deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 7.65
Worst Time: 18.66
Individual Times:
1.	11.24	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (3,2) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (-5,2) /
2.	(7.65)	(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (4,5) / (-4,5) / (6,5)
3.	16.96	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (-4,4) /
4.	16.25	(0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (2,1) / (2,0) / (-4,5) / (-4,4) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) /
5.	14.34	(0,-4) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (2,0) / (4,2) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (-3,2) / (6,0)
6.	(18.66)	(6,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (0,5) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (5,3) / (0,1) / (-5,3) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (2,0)
7.	11.65	(1,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-5,0) / (-2,2) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (6,4) / (4,0)
8.	13.12	(-3,2) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0)
9.	12.74	(-2,-1) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,3) / (-3,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,4) /
10.	13.24	(-2,6) / (6,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (5,1) / (1,4) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (4,2) /
11.	11.17	(0,6) / (6,-3) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (4,0)
12.	13.80	(-5,-1) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (4,1) / (-2,5) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (3,5) / (-5,5) / (2,0) / (5,4) /

16s make me cry =( Nice single, though.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > stats: (hide)
> ...


wow... 3.5 monts amazing. we want proof


----------



## blah (Dec 12, 2009)

Escher said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 single: 7.43 (non lucky)
> ...


AND he had no 3-move pairs.
AND 90% of his F2L moves were R moves.
AND he's a lefty.

WTF.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nothing impressive but I finished my fastest unlucky solve today 50.1 seconds, I would have gotten a 42 second solve but I missed a turn on the PLL so I could not count that time, lesson learned...rushing is bad! Most were just under a minute or 2 to 4 seconds over. Prior to this I was unable to average below 1:30. The difference has been the look ahead and actually slowing down while I perform F2L. I have a ways to go however, from Monday of this week with very little practice I've managed to drop nearly 20 seconds on average so that is pretty significant for me. I am hoping to can continue to drop the times. Thanks again everyone for the help!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 12, 2009)

1:42.83 5x5 avg.5

EDIT: 1:44.34 avg.12


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 12, 2009)

HELLZ YEA!

Statistics for 12-12-2009 18:27:36

Average: 13.00
Standard Deviation: 0.26
Best Time: 11.64
Worst Time: 15.30
Individual Times:
1.	(11.64)	U2 B2 F' L F' L' D2 L2 R' B2 F2 U B2 F' D F' R' F2 U' B F' R D2 U2 L
2.	(15.30)	D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 R' B' F D B F' D' L2 D2 U R2 B' F' R2 U' R
3.	13.30	L2 B2 F' L2 R D U' R' B2 L2 R2 F' D U' F' U B F' D' F R B' F' U' B2
4.	13.02	B' F2 D U' B F2 L' U2 F' U2 B' L R2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' L' R B2 F' D2 U2
5.	12.67	B' F' D U2 R' B' L' B' F R' B F2 L D2 L' R B2 F2 R2 F2 D' U B F U'

SOO close to sub-13...


----------



## Faz (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, it is sub 13, but just rounded up


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 13, 2009)

That made my day! Thanks faz 

and 16.04 avg 100 
The last 5 solves screwed it up 

EDIT: 2:52.46 2-5 relay, and on video!


----------



## Tortin (Dec 13, 2009)

Sub-1:20! Finally! 1:19.59.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2009)

blah said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



I got most of my F2L algs from Dan Harris' site, which were mostly for righties, and I couldn't be bothered to mirror most of the algs at first which sorta explains my "mixed" handedness. However I did mirror most of the algs and learnt them later on in my cubing life...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 13, 2009)

Not sure if this is my PB one-handed average of 5, I can do better though. All non-lucky of course 

Average: 17.79
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 15.86
Worst Time: 18.60
Individual Times:
1. 16.90 R' D2 B U2 L' F2 R D' U2 F2 R' B' D L' R B F L B F L2 R' B' F2 L
2. (15.86) L2 R U' B' U' B2 U' F2 D U B F2 D L' B' F L2 R' B' F2 R F' R U' L'
3. 18.13 R' B' R2 U' B' F U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D R2 B F' D' U2 L R2 D B' F R B L'
4. (18.60) R' F2 D' U' L D2 U B L2 B2 F' D2 B U B' F' D' B' L2 R B2 L R2 D' U'
5. 18.34 R B2 F2 L R' U2 B F' U R' B' U' B' F U2 F2 L B U' L' B F' D L' D2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 13, 2009)

50.82, 52.53, 55.10, 58.02, 58.97, 59.85, 1:01.12, 50.13, (46.01), (1:03.67), 48.57, 52.63 ==>54.77

haven't subbed 55s in a while, so this is nice. especially the 4.24 SD.

screw those lousy times. 46.01 could have been a sub 40 IF i didn't slip and take so long to recover and so long to recover my preslip tps >_>

EDIT:4x4


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 13, 2009)

New PB average of 5...since I magically got fast with a changed cube. (now Type A + store cubies + fluorescent stickers)

Average: 12.64
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 11.80
Worst Time: 15.94
Individual Times:
1. 11.83 D U2 B' F' L2 B F U B2 D U B' F2 U2 B F R2 F' R2 D' L' D' U2 F2 R
2. (11.80) F' D U F U2 R2 D B D U L2 R2 F U F2 D2 U L' R D2 R U2 R D2 U
3. 12.93 R D2 U R2 U F2 U' L2 D' B F2 L R D' U' L R2 F' U B F L D U2 L
4. 13.17 B D2 L' D2 U2 L R' B F D' L B' F2 L2 R F2 L' R D2 U' L D U' F' U
5. (15.94) D' B2 F L2 D' U2 R U R2 F L' F' L' R U B2 D B' F2 D2 B2 F' R B F'


----------



## LarsN (Dec 13, 2009)

Good cubing day for my family 

My 9 year old son got his first 3x3 solve and my wife had her first sub30 second solve (3x3) 

Oh, and I tried my first 7x7BLD. Fail though... (but more on that in the correct thread )


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 13, 2009)

I cut my U' finger so i can't cube at all. I do megaminx solves and i forced myself to do some OH, since that's my worst event. (Normally i NEVER practice OH at home.) After like 20 solves a scramble came and i got a new PB: 16.65 OLL skip. 

That's my 2nd sub-20 ever, but it was ridiculously easy. In other way: i did a 32 move FMC in raughly 20 seconds. 

Scramble: U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B L2 U' B D U2 L2 U2 B F2 R B R U2 D B' L U R' F



Spoiler



cross: y F U R L' U R U2 (7)
#1 pair: x2 y U2 L' U2 L (4) (It was forced, so i can pair up the next F2L, do you call it multi slotting?)
#2 pair: U2 L U' L' (4)
#3 pair: y R U2 R' (3)
#4 pair: y' R U' R' (3)
PLL: y L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (11)



I didn't spend too many time on pairing the F2Ls.


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sub-2 4x4

Yeah, I know, that is really slow, but it's good for me compared to what I normally get.

I would be able to do it consistently, but my 4x4 is a pile of **** (Rubik's).


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2009)

9.13 (10.58) 9.72 10.43 *(7.36)* = 9.76 average of 5. Clock. I like.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2009)

13.11 avg12 

Average of 12: 13.11
1. 12.3x L' R' B2 F' D' B L F U F' B L D2 F' R2 B' U' D' B U D' L B' L2 D'
2. 13.69 F' L2 F R' F' B U R2 U' F U2 B2 L F2 U B R U2 B' R2 F B R U F2
3. 14.35 D R' U2 F2 D B2 D2 B' U L' D R' L' B2 R F U2 D F2 R D' F R L' U2
4. 12.27 F' L B R' F R2 L F B2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L B L F2 D U2 L B' D U' B2
5. 12.08 D2 U2 L U D' B2 F' D' F' L2 R B' L R U2 L U' B' F2 L' U' B' L2 F2 D
6. (24.39) D2 U F D2 L' B' U2 D L F2 U L R2 B U D2 F U B F2 D2 B' D' U L'
7. 12.72 F' D' F R L2 B' D2 R U' B R2 D U L R2 B' F2 U' F D2 F' L F B' R'
8. 12.68 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R B R' U L U2 L2 R B' U F2 L' F U L D2 B
9. 14.22 D F' B' R D' L' U2 R D F' B' R' U2 L' D2 B U L R' F L B2 L' U' D2
10. 13.82 R' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U2 L D2 L' R2 B' U2 B2 R' D B' D2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 D'
11. (11.37) D2 B D' F2 D' L' R' U2 R' F' D R B2 R B R U D' R U L2 U' F2 D2 F2
12. 13.01 F R' U' R2 B F U' R F D' B' L R2 F' U2 D2 F R' F' B' R' F2 U' D' L2


----------



## Shortey (Dec 13, 2009)

Yay for 4x4!

49.295

Very easy scramble. The centers were 5 seconds and the edges were very easy. No skips though. =)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2009)

I won against the swine flu! 
Maan, that day yesterday was the hardest of all days when I was ill.

This night I had high fever, around 2:20 AM I called the police and told them there was a burglar at our flat. I really don't know why I did that ^^
After that I went sleeping again 

PS: I had given the phone to my mother then, who explained, that there wasn't anybody, who wanted to rob us xD


----------



## James (Dec 13, 2009)

10.59 with ZZ! My new lucky PB!

Last layer skip after phasing.

Scramble: 
R F' B' U' F' R2 D U B' F2 L D2 F R2 D F R D L B' D B' D2 R B 

Solution:
EOLine: x' D' R' F D' R' D

Left 1x2x3: U R2 U R' L' U L R U' R L U' L' 

Right 1x2x3 + Phasing: U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R'


----------



## Shortey (Dec 13, 2009)

I am improving on 7x7 every time I am solving it. =D I have timed my self four times. 1st time was 24 minutes (haha), second time was 17 minutes, third time was 16. The fourth one was 12 minutes! Great improvement. =P Soon to be sub-4. lol =P


----------



## ianini (Dec 13, 2009)

Average of 5: 5.21
1. 4.97 R2 U2 R U2 F' U R U2 R 
2. 4.38 R2 U2 F2 U R U' R' U' 
3. 6.28 U2 R2 U F U2 R2 F 
4. (7.84) R2 U' R F2 R F U' R U' 
5. (4.22) F U2 R2 F' U F' R' U2 R' U' 

New pb!


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2009)

8.77 sq-1 non-lucky single. Might be my PB.

(-2,5) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (4,0)


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 13, 2009)

Now my 13th day cubing, all done with store bought Rubik's brand 3x3.


Ao5: 51.41

Single Best: 43.60

Thank you to all who have helped me.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 13, 2009)

5x5 stuff:

Average: 3:05.07
Standard Deviation: 6.27
Best Time: 2:58.20
Worst Time: 3:21.17
Individual Times:
1.	(2:58.20)
2.	(3:21.17)
3.	3:02.73
4.	2:58.83
5.	3:13.64

The first average of the day beat my old PB by 14 seconds. I want sub-3!


----------



## ianini (Dec 13, 2009)

Learned full PLL!


----------



## Truncator (Dec 13, 2009)

Average: 3:00.61
Standard Deviation: 12.59
Best Time: 2:39.28
Worst Time: 3:26.88
Individual Times:
1.	(2:39.28)
2.	(3:26.88)
3.	3:15.55
4.	2:44.75
5.	3:01.53

I screwed up the second and third solves...


----------



## PeterV (Dec 13, 2009)

PB 2x2 average = 7.20

4.90, 8.89, (4.85), (12.50), 7.82 = 7.20 avg.

A bit of a lucky average, but I'll take it  From weekly forum competition 2009-50.


----------



## Tortin (Dec 13, 2009)

Sub-30 OH! Average of 12: 29.40
1. 26.68 U R D' L R' D2 B R L2 U L' B' L D' R B' U2 L F' B' R D2 R' U2 L2
2. 27.84 B F2 D F D' B R U2 B F' R F' R' D2 L2 F' B L' R2 U2 D' L' D2 L D2
3. (23.20) F' B' L R U' B' F' D2 L R2 D F L' R U L2 U2 F R L F2 U' R' F' L2
4. 26.53 B2 U' F2 D' U F2 B' U' B' L' B F2 U' R' F2 D F L R2 D L R' B U' R2
5. 26.25 R2 F2 B' U' L U' L' F L' B F D' F2 L' B2 D U2 R D L2 B2 L' U' D2 L
6. 28.59 F' D U' R' D2 R D2 B D' L2 F' U' R' U L2 B' R' L U R D' L' R' U2 D
7. 24.13 U' D R2 F2 R' B2 U B R' D' U B' L B' U' D' L2 D' F U' B' L2 R' U' L2
8. 40.47 F' L B2 F2 U D' R' D2 R' L' U' L' D' U' R' D' L' F' B L B' R' F2 B U2
9. 28.35 D2 L U2 D B2 R' D R' B2 R2 F2 R U' L2 B2 U2 B' F2 D U2 R F2 D U B'
10. 32.10 B U' B' D L D B2 R B L U2 B2 L F B L' U' D2 R2 F U2 R D2 F2 R2
11. (41.84) U2 B2 U B' U B L U R2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D B' L U' D' R F R' F B
12. 33.06 B' L2 U2 B2 R' B' L' D' L F' U2 F U' B D' R2 D2 U2 L R2 U R F2 U2 R' 

Lmao at the last three solves. Fail.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 13, 2009)

James said:


> 10.59 with ZZ! My new lucky PB!
> 
> Last layer skip after phasing.
> 
> ...



Hey, nicely done. What is your average number of moves for each main step?


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 12/12

*Session mean: 21.39 (±0.00)
Session average: 21.43 (±0.00)*
Standard deviation: 2.53 (11.8%)

*Best time: 16.19* _*(PB SINGLE)*_
Worst time: 26.25

Current average of 5: 20.95 (-0.55)
Best average of 5: 20.95 = (23.77), 21.86, (18.09), 18.88, 22.12
Worst average of 5: 22.59 = 22.15, (26.25), 23.77, 21.86, (18.09)

*Current average of 12: 21.43 (±0.00)**(PB AVERAGE OF 12)*
Best average of 12: 21.43 = (16.19), 21.66, 22.78, 21.29, 21.66, 22.15, (26.25), 23.77, 21.86, 18.09, 18.88, 22.12


----------



## ianini (Dec 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:
> 
> Number of solves: 12/12
> 
> ...



Do you have the scrambles?


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry no, I did this average like 3 days ago, and only saved the times into a wordpad document.


----------



## James (Dec 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > 10.59 with ZZ! My new lucky PB!
> ...



Thanks!

As a rough estimate, I'd say 9 for EOLine, 14 for the left block, and 18 for the right block. Unfortunately, I always solve the entire left 1x2x3 first and then the right 1x2x3; I should work more on optimality. As for the last layer: if I get a ZZLL case I know (this happens most of the time) I think its usually about 14 -- 18 moves.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 14, 2009)

James said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As a rough estimate, I'd say 9 for EOLine, 14 for the left block, and 18 for the right block. Unfortunately, I always solve the entire left 1x2x3 first and then the right 1x2x3; I should work more on optimality. As for the last layer: if I get a ZZLL case I know (this happens most of the time) I think its usually about 14 -- 18 moves.



Sweet. I'm not quite sure what my average movecount is, but I know it's not as good as yours. I have some problems with EOline, but I'm working on that. I too finish the entire left block before doing the right block. I'd have to say my LL average movecount is around 40.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

11.11 3x3. OLL skip. J-perm. There was no cross edges, but after making the cross, I had so easy f2l. I was using my crap a2, which pops or locks if you turn too fast. Because of this, I have to turn slow, but that made my cross and f2l almost pause less. I went to fast on J-perm, and the cube locked, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## mande (Dec 14, 2009)

8.50, (12.80), (4.82), 7.80, 6.89, 8.18, 6.64, 5.16, 7.18, 6.52, 6.66, 6.13 = 6.96

2x2 computer cube. First sub 7 average, I probably haven't even had a sub 7 avg of 12 on an actual 2x2.


----------



## NanoCuber (Dec 14, 2009)

Me and My friend Josh learnt OLL and some PLL tonight he also learnt how to solve a 2x2


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 14, 2009)

My PLL's (Best solves)
U 1.34, U 1.40, G 1.81, G 1.83, G 1.87, G 2.01, T 1.16, J 1.26, J 1.39, R 1.31, R 1.92, Y 1.68, N 1.91, N 2.70, H 1.61, Z 2.06, V 1.77, F 2.05, A 1.63, A 1.54, E 2.14
Mean 1.73
My PLL time attack is only 50-55


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 14, 2009)

12.43, 14.92, 12.67, 13.12, 14.67, 13.87, 13.69, 15.37, 11.80, 12.56, 13.63, 13.21
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.80
worst time: 15.37

current avg5: 13.13 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 13.13 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 13.48 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 13.48 (σ = 0.81)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 14, 2009)

My first 6 solves on Hi-games 6x6.

10:19 7:04 5:41 5:10 5:22 4:55

I'm improving, I guess... xD


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

I got my first LL skip!!

The only problem that it was while I was doing metronome cubing practicing F2L lookahead and the cube was just solved... 

Now I've gotta wait until I've done another 15,552 solves until I get another one and hope that one might be timed!!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Now I've gotta wait until I've done another *15,552* solves until I get another one and hope that one might be timed!!



Hmmm... I thought it was much lower chances.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 14, 2009)

that looks right to me. it said the chances in the book "speedsolving the cube" and it was about 15k. 

I thought it was funny cuz the book says to never give up, even if f2l is going bad, because you might get a ll skip. And then I watched Erik's spoof video and that happened to him xD


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've gotta wait until I've done another *15,552* solves until I get another one and hope that one might be timed!!
> ...



72 for PLL skip, 216 for OLL skip

72 * 216 = 15,552 



dunpeal2064 said:


> that looks right to me. it said the chances in the book "speedsolving the cube" and it was about 15k.
> 
> I thought it was funny cuz the book says to never give up, even if f2l is going bad, because you might get a ll skip. And then I watched Erik's spoof video and that happened to him xD



Yeh he'd faked that though... Still funny


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 14, 2009)

blah said:


> AND 90% of his F2L moves were R moves.



Wait, what?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> that looks right to me. it said the chances in the book "speedsolving the cube" and it was about 15k.
> 
> I thought it was funny cuz the book says to never give up, even if f2l is going bad, because you might get a ll skip. And then I watched Erik's spoof video and that happened to him xD



1/72 * 1/216 = 1/15552

lol, I was thinking way higher. :fp to me.


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

Also to add to the 15,552 thing...

Breandan has had 16 LL skips in his cubing career which works out at him having done nearly a quarter of a million solves!!

That's a lot of cubing


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 14, 2009)

Megaminx average 10(12): 1:06.60

I also had two 57.xx solves today


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had 3, but 2 doing Petrus, and plus I've had 2 fmc ll skips, though completely forced.

Edit: ^^^ wow, 2 sub 1s in a day.


----------



## blah (Dec 14, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > AND 90% of his F2L moves were R moves.
> ...


<R,U>


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

I learned how to solve a megaminx!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 14, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I learned how to solve a megaminx!



very nice! did you do it intuitively?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I learned how to solve a megaminx!
> ...



All but the last layer were done intuitively. I don't use beginners anymore so I forgot the algs.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 14, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



that is how i did it as well... i had a problem inserting one of the end f2l pairs without messing up the other ones, but I figuired it out. It is very fun attempting a new puzzle.

also very good f2l practice


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 14, 2009)

26.98 2 square-1 relay; one had parity. Splits of about 15-12. I only own two square-1s


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 14, 2009)

New 3x3 PB! 26.72!!!! WOOOT!!!!


----------



## ianini (Dec 14, 2009)

Statistics for 12-14-2009 15:38:45

Average: 19.71
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 17.03
Worst Time: 21.58
Individual Times:
1.	21.13	R' B2 U' F D R2 L' B R' B R' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 U'
2.	21.05	R2 L' B U' F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B R' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D'
3.	19.78	R' U' D' F U' F2 D2 B2 R U F B' U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2
4.	18.81	R B2 D2 F2 L' B U' D2 F2 B' L' U' R2 U B2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D'
5.	(21.58)	R' L' D' R2 F' U F2 B L D' L B2 U L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2
6.	20.71	F L' F2 R2 B2 U F' L B2 R' F2 B' L2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' R2
7.	20.50	D2 R' L F D R2 U B2 R B2 L U L2 D' R2 B2 U D2 F2 U' L2
8.	19.05	L' D R2 F2 L' D F' U2 L F' U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 D
9.	17.05	L2 D2 F B' U2 B' L2 B U' L' D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2
10.	20.13	U2 F2 D2 R' B' R D R2 F2 D' L' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D
11.	18.91	U2 R' D B2 U F2 B' U' L2 F L' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D'
12.	(17.03)	R' U2 B' D F B' R U' B' R U' L' U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B2

Finally!
New PB


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

New 3x3x3 PB. 16.16 seconds.

Epic, epic solve. NL, just easy cases.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 14, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Also to add to the 15,552 thing...
> 
> Breandan has had 16 LL skips in his cubing career which works out at him having done nearly a quarter of a million solves!!
> 
> That's a lot of cubing



lrn2probability


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 14, 2009)

More of a failure, since this isn't even PB, but:

Average of 12: 2.80
1. 1.60 U2 R' F U' R2 U F
2. 3.15 U' R F2 R U R2 U' R2 U
3. 2.94 R F U2 R2 F R' U' F U'
4. 1.49 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R'
5. 3.05 F' U' F R2 F2 U F' U' F U'
6. (1.48) U2 R U2 R U' F' U
7. 3.64 U' F U2 F' U R2 U' F R' U2
8. 2.84 R' U F' R' U R2 F' R
9. (6.50) R' F2 R U' R2 F' U R2
10. 3.57 U' R2 F' R F' U2 F' U'
11. 2.91 R2 F2 U R F2 U F'
12. 2.85 U2 F R2 U' F' U F' R'


----------



## Truncator (Dec 15, 2009)

Average: 23.95
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 22.17
Worst Time: 26.78
Individual Times:
1.	(22.17)
2.	24.00
3.	25.26
4.	22.58
5.	(26.78)

Fairly nice.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 15, 2009)

James said:


> 10.59 with ZZ! My new lucky PB!



Congrats, James. I hope you get a solve like that at our next competition.


----------



## James (Dec 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > 10.59 with ZZ! My new lucky PB!
> ...



Thanks! Any ideas when the next Texas comp is going to be?

I might go to either the Washington D.C. contest (if it occurs) or the Chicago Open. I hope for another LL skip!


----------



## Faz (Dec 15, 2009)

OH:

Average of 5: 15.58
1. 17.52 D2 B R2 F' U2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 R' B' R2 L2 B' D R2 F' U' D F2 B2 U' B' 
2. 13.83 U2 R' D' U R F' R2 B2 R' B' R' D2 F B U L F R2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' 
3. (12.41) B D2 R2 F' L2 D' U2 B D2 R U2 R L B' U2 B' U2 B' U F B2 U' D F B2 
4. (26.13) B2 D2 F' B' U' R2 D2 B L' F' B2 L B2 L2 B' F' R' L F2 D' U F2 L' D' U 
5. 15.38 U2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R' F' B2 U2 B' R2 U' D R' U' F' B U' F R' B2 R F2 L'


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> OH:
> 
> Average of 5: 15.58
> 1. 17.52 D2 B R2 F' U2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 R' B' R2 L2 B' D R2 F' U' D F2 B2 U' B'
> ...



WTF?
This is crazy. Great job. See Blah, if you're reading this, this is why faz would probably beat Mazei.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 15, 2009)

Uh oh
3x3:
13.82, *11.66, 12.38, 11.57, 13.83, 12.44*, 12.05, 12.19, 14.52, 12.42, 12.01, 13.64

Average of 12: 12.64
Average of 5: 12.16

I don't know what happened. I usually average 13.5~15 seconds. This average of 12 is faster than my previous average of 5? I hope I can maintain this


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Early Christmas gift 
PB single, avg5 and avg 12 haha
Average of 5 = 14.10
1. 14.91 L' R F2 R F2 L B2 L' B' D2 R B F2 R' L2 D2 R' L U R' D B2 F' U2 D 
2. 13.69 R B R2 U F2 U2 D2 R2 D B' D' F L U' B' R2 F2 L2 F R2 D U' R2 U2 F' 
3. (*10.28*) U R2 F B' R' D F L' B D B F U F' B U' R D L2 D' U2 L' F B L2
4. 16.29 D B' L2 R D2 F L2 U' F' D2 B L' R' U F2 U2 B2 L U2 L U2 D F' L2 R' 
5. 13.70 D R' D' L' U D L D2 F L2 R' F2 D' R' B2 F2 L' R' B' D' L2 D F R' B2

Average of 12: 15.28
1. (17.28) F' R2 F' R2 L2 F L R2 D U2 R' U' L2 D' L' F' B D U2 R' F' U2 D' R F 
2. 16.35 R' F2 L2 B U' R2 L2 F U D L' R' F2 L' U' B2 R2 L B' R2 U2 B' R D2 F' 
3. 17.03 F2 B2 R' B F D L2 D' B' U' L' U2 D' F L F' L' F' U' F' U' B' R2 U2 B' 
4. 16.06 D' F2 B L2 B' R2 F2 L F B2 U' L2 D L' D2 F2 D' U' F' D F R2 B' L R 
5. 15.06 B L R D2 B R2 U L' R B2 L2 R' D2 L D' U B2 D2 L R B R' B D2 U2 
6. 15.16 R2 F' R2 F' U' D' L U' D2 F2 L R D' L B2 F L' B L2 U' F2 B' L2 R2 D2 
7. 14.59 L' B F D U F2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 B L U L D' B' F2 L2 B2 R' U' F U B' 
8. 14.91 L' R F2 R F2 L B2 L' B' D2 R B F2 R' L2 D2 R' L U R' D B2 F' U2 D 
9. 13.69 R B R2 U F2 U2 D2 R2 D B' D' F L U' B' R2 F2 L2 F R2 D U' R2 U2 F' 
10. (*10.28*) U R2 F B' R' D F L' B D B F U F' B U' R D L2 D' U2 L' F B L2
11. 16.29 D B' L2 R D2 F L2 U' F' D2 B L' R' U F2 U2 B2 L U2 L U2 D F' L2 R' 
12. 13.70 D R' D' L' U D L D2 F L2 R' F2 D' R' B2 F2 L' R' B' D' L2 D F R' B2


----------



## Anthony (Dec 15, 2009)

James said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...



We're planning on February 6th. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> OH:
> 
> Average of 5: 15.58
> 1. 17.52 D2 B R2 F' U2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 R' B' R2 L2 B' D R2 F' U' D F2 B2 U' B'
> ...


OH:
Average of 5: 15.58
1. (14.57) R' F2 U2 L' F' L2 D' F2 B' R' B2 F' R' L F2 L U' F2 U F' U B2 D L U 
2. (17.37) U B' R U' F' R2 U2 L U L B' D' F2 U' B F2 R' D2 F R' U2 D' L' B2 F2 
3. 14.84 D U' R' U' F' R F' D' F B' D F R2 L' B' L' F2 B L' D' B D' F D U' 
4. 15.93 L' U D' L' D R' D' R B' L' F2 U2 R' F R' F2 B' D2 F R2 B2 D' B2 U D 
5. 15.96 B D L U2 F B2 U2 F2 B' L' D' L2 F' D L' F B' L2 U2 R2 D U R2 B' U2


EDIT:

15.71, 17.09, (14.57), 17.37, 14.84, 15.93, 15.96, 17.79, 16.17, 14.77, (17.85), 16.28 = 16.19 O_O


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 15, 2009)

8.	8.58	(1,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (1,1) / (2,0) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (-4,0)

New non-lucky PB. From a 14.81 avg of 50 with 26 parities (and at one point, I had 11 in a row )


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 15, 2009)

8.03 LL Skip.
On a not so good note, my times are slowing down. 
I just got a 24.xx. bleh


----------



## Faz (Dec 15, 2009)

Jai said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > OH:
> ...



Wow... I can't sub 18 a12 yet lol.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 16, 2009)

16.46 average of 5
16.16, (15.09), 15.57, 17.64, (18.66)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 16, 2009)

My accomplishment; I just finished rocking out on a euphonium. My first time ever. I like it.


----------



## pappas (Dec 16, 2009)

11.25 OLL skip on 3x3 i was soooo happy this morning. Not as happy as when I got my first sub 2 5x5 solve though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 16, 2009)

4.85 avg100 2x2

4.58, 4.55, 3.33, 4.21, 3.89, 3.55, 2.82, 3.06, 4.62, 5.47, 5.90+, (8.59), 4.09, 5.95, 5.00, 4.45, 5.31, 4.43, 3.30, 5.46, 5.67, 6.25, 4.09, 6.46, 6.17, 3.14, 3.64, 3.13, 5.88, 6.19, 4.59, 5.87, 3.88, 4.06, (1.66), 7.77+, 3.97, 2.79, 6.05, 4.26, 3.89, 4.97, 5.99, 7.44, 4.63, 4.09, 2.23, 6.72, 4.34, 5.56, 6.60, 3.26, 5.65, 4.74, 7.06, 4.27, 5.54, 7.46, 4.42, 6.96+, 4.86, 3.43, 4.81, 3.86, 3.90, 3.23, 3.30, 4.34, 5.07, 3.56, 5.89, 5.01, 6.11, 4.64, 4.47, 7.06+, 5.84, 4.35, 3.37, 4.87, 3.74, 5.35, 6.65, 4.86, 4.53, 4.30, 6.15, 6.11, 4.74, 4.94, 5.27, 4.46, 4.91, 4.76, 4.30, 6.74, 4.67, 3.94, 5.51, 3.74


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 16, 2009)

One day after beating my PB I get my first ever sub 10 
D2 R' U' B2 D' L2 U2 L' B2 R D R' F R2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 L' R2 B F' D2 B2
Cross on U, extremely easy 
Edit: Lol daymmn, I didn't put the time >< 9.83 
4.47 TPS 

Edit: HOHOHO =D

50.48 F Uw2 B' U' R2 U' L2 F B' Fw2 U' L D' B Uw2 B2 U L2 U Fw2 L2 F' R2 F' B D F2 L D Rw2 B2 U' B' L' Rw2 F2 D' U Uw2 Rw'
And a 1:04.57 avg 5 =58.56, (1:13.08), 1:06.85, 1:08.30, (50.48)
No parities, full step, sub 25 redux =D


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats! What was your time?


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 16, 2009)

maybe this is noteworthy:

F2L only avg:

Average of 5: 5.55
1. (7.51) B2 U' B' D' R2 D' U2 B R B2 D L R2 D' F' B' L' D L2 R D B2 L2 D2 F
2. 5.90 B' F' R' U' D L' B D R L' U F' R B' D2 L F R2 B L2 B' R D2 U' L
3. (4.95) F B' R2 D2 R F U' L B' R L D' R' U R2 L2 F D U L2 F2 R' B L R2
4. 5.48 R F U2 F L B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 B2 R' D2 L U D F' L R F' R' L' D
5. 5.28 U' L' D' U' F L' R2 B2 F D U' B R' L F U R U2 R D2 R2 U B2 L D 

avg of 12 was 6.13


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 16, 2009)

That is an amazing F2L average :O
Almost half of mine 
3 Sub 1's 
Average of 100 = 1:15.95
Solves 53-57 = 1:04.57 average of 5
Solves 50-61 = 1:08.35 average of 12 


Spoiler



1. 1:10.00 r2 U' R L' u2 F U2 u2 B' U B f F' r2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 u2 r2 F2 r' D r' f R' U' u D r L B' D L' D2 U' u' R B' 
2. 1:19.30 D2 L U F2 D F B u r' D' u' U r' D' R2 u' r' F2 u F r u' R' f2 R' D' U R B U2 f D' U f u2 U2 L' F2 R u 
3. 1:13.05 D2 R' r' U2 L R u2 R2 L' f2 B2 L U R' L2 B U' r2 B D' R2 D' F D' r2 F' D2 B2 U2 f' D r2 R' L B' f2 F R2 D F' 
4. 1:03.25 R u R' B2 F2 r u r2 F2 B R2 F B2 f2 L r' U2 F' D r' R' L U2 u D' B u D' R' B2 r D2 F' u' R f' U' D2 r' u' 
5. 1:23.77 u2 U' f B U' L U2 B' U' f2 F' r D' r u2 F' r U' f B' r f' D r f u2 U' B2 r u' F2 D' B F' r f2 D L F B' 
6. 1:19.90 F' U D L' r' f2 U2 f2 B2 L2 f' B2 L2 u' U' D' R2 D' r2 U' L' r u2 U2 D' R' u' B U' D r L' u' B' D F2 L r2 R' U 
7. 1:14.08 r B D' B U r2 u' D F' u F R f2 F2 B2 U' L2 B L' F D2 U f L F' f2 U2 L' R' U' L U2 f u' D U F D F2 r2 
8. 1:21.67 r' R' u' D' L2 u F' u R2 r2 L u2 U' L2 U2 R r D2 f2 F D' U' R B' U2 B F' f' U2 R2 L2 f' L f D' F2 r R2 F2 D' 
9. 1:23.80 f R U2 L' D U2 F u D B2 F U f r2 D2 F2 B r' R U2 f2 r' u' L2 D2 F' U D2 B2 r' F' L' U2 R2 F f2 R2 F' D f2 
10. 1:14.22 F2 f' U R2 u' F L' f2 u' r U F f' B2 r' u2 B L' B2 r' f' B r F2 U2 L2 f D u' B' f' R' F' B2 f' u2 F2 B2 u B2 
11. 1:15.81 F2 U2 B2 L D' F R2 B R L2 D' L' U r U2 r' R2 L2 B r' U2 L' r F2 u F' U2 L2 r D' F' L' r' F R' B2 r' D' r2 D' 
12. 1:15.90 u' U2 f' B2 D r' f U B R2 F B2 u2 B2 u' L U2 r' U f' r2 F2 U2 L2 B' r2 f' B r2 R' L2 F2 U' R' F u' L' B' r' u2 
13. 1:08.00 U u F2 u L' F2 B L D2 f2 U F2 f u r U r2 f' U2 u2 f2 L' D B2 D f U' F2 r R' u2 D2 r' L' B' L' f2 u' F2 u2 
14. 1:17.95 u2 L' D' F2 R U' D u f2 F U f' F2 u B' L2 f' L2 f r' U D' f' B D2 r2 D2 L2 r2 u U' F2 B L F' B' u D2 r f2 
15. 1:18.06 r L' f B D2 U2 F2 U2 D' u2 r' u' B u2 L2 r f2 F' D L' B2 r' B2 F u r2 L2 u2 R2 f2 D r2 L' D2 f u' R2 U' L2 u' 
16. 1:14.88 f2 U2 r L2 F R' U' F' L' F B R B r D' f' F2 r2 F L u2 L B2 D2 B' R2 L F u2 B2 F' f' u' B2 r u2 f U' B' r2 
17. 1:16.68 f2 B u F' U r2 L U r2 R f2 F R2 r2 u F2 u2 D2 U' B U D2 F2 u2 L' B D L U F U R2 f2 r' B D2 U' u2 B D 
18. 1:08.86 B2 R2 D2 U r2 u2 r' D' r F B' D2 B' u' L2 F2 u D2 r' u' f2 u' R' U L' u U' D' r B f' R u L R' r2 F2 L' f' r' 
19. 1:10.17 r2 L2 D B2 R' U' B D2 u2 r' U' F r2 F2 U' r' U u' r2 u2 R u' L R2 D' R D u2 r' R' B D B2 f D' F r D F L' 
20. 1:22.66 R' D2 u' U' r2 u' F f B' D' f r' B2 D u f2 u' R' u2 f' R' F f' L2 U2 B' D' L f L' U' B' U r2 f D' B2 R D' r 
21. 1:14.12 B' F2 r' F2 U' D2 r R2 L' u' B u2 L D L' r2 F2 L' u f' B u' U' D2 r2 D' L D' L B2 D' u U f D L B' F' L' F2 
22. 1:16.69 B2 u2 B D L r2 U2 f D B' R2 F2 R2 L' u D L2 u2 B2 f u D R2 F R2 r D F f' R' r' F2 u' R u f U' L r2 R' 
23. 1:18.03 D' f2 F R' B2 u' L2 u L2 u F2 f2 B2 D2 L2 u2 F2 R' F2 R2 F L' B' L u' r2 U2 F u' D' f' F L2 f' B' F2 L B R D' 
24. 1:15.43 L' f L u' F' D u L' B2 F' L' F2 U u2 F L u' F' U2 L F' u2 R' D2 R' u' R' D' U2 L2 B2 u2 f' L F R' B r' L' R 
25. 1:06.88 L f2 D2 R2 r D F u2 R L U' r F' B U' D2 F' B2 L' R r f U B D F2 f' D2 r' u' D' B' r f' D f' R' u R r2 
26. 1:24.93 R D' B2 D2 f F' R2 r u' D2 U L r u2 L' r2 f B2 R f2 R2 f' R' B2 r2 f' F' u f' D2 B D2 F' R2 F' R2 u' r' U2 f2 
27. 1:32.13 f2 R2 L2 U' R2 B F2 R2 U u2 F r2 B' U2 F' u r u' U2 R2 f u2 R F u' L' f2 u' F' u2 D2 F2 B2 r2 U r2 B D2 r L 
28. 1:28.05 F' r2 B2 u2 R2 D L2 D f' u2 D2 B L B u' U r' R2 B R' u' R' L' U2 F2 f' L' r R2 B L D U2 f u R2 B2 D2 U L' 
29. 1:18.31 F' L2 f2 u2 L2 R D' f2 R F2 U' u' r' L2 f' B L' r' R2 D' r D r2 D2 F2 L u' D F' D2 B' D B2 D' L' U r2 f' B2 L 
30. 1:15.84 F2 r f2 D' r2 u D2 F2 r' U u r2 u' D2 R' B F' R2 D' u B' r f' r' f2 B' u' U2 f' F' r' F2 L2 B U2 L2 f F L2 F' 
31. 1:12.71 U' f2 L F L r' f2 U R' D' U2 f B' r' F2 U B u' f2 D f r' R2 U R2 r' B2 f' L' U u B2 D2 u B u L' U' L2 F' 
32. 1:07.77 L' U' D' u2 B' U' r D U' r' L R2 U' u' r2 F u2 D R B2 U2 F2 D r2 U' D r2 u' r U2 F2 r' F' r f2 B' D L' u B2 
33. 1:23.41 D2 u B F' R2 f R' B' R f r' f2 L D2 U2 L u F' r2 u U' D L2 U' B2 u F' r' F' R' F' L2 r R' U L2 B2 F2 U2 u' 
34. 1:15.53 f2 r u f2 U L' F' U' R f2 R2 f' F U D r2 D2 L F2 f2 L u2 R2 u' D f2 L2 B2 f U2 D' F2 B2 L u r B' U' f R2 
35. 1:18.66 r' B2 F r R' L' U F B u' L' D' U2 R U2 f u B R f u2 F2 u2 R2 B2 F' u2 B D r2 f' U2 f B u' B r2 U u B2 
36. 1:22.70 u2 L' B U2 f r2 F' B2 L R2 B2 F2 L U r2 u' R' r2 u f F U f' r2 F' r' R2 B2 U2 r2 u2 B' L' r2 u F2 u2 F' U2 B' 
37. 1:14.02 B' R2 f2 r L2 B r D R2 F2 R' f U' F D2 f F L' D r D2 U' R' u' B' r U r F' L2 F' r U f' D2 r2 f L' f2 B' 
38. 1:17.95 U' B' r2 f' B L2 D' R' u D' R2 L2 U' u' L2 D' L2 u2 f' r L' u' B f' r F f2 B' u U2 r2 D' r' L2 f' B' D r B' U 
39. 1:08.62 D2 U F f' D U' F' L2 D' f D2 L u' R F L f2 R' f' F L2 f' L D' U u2 L F2 D' F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 u' f2 R B2 
40. 1:12.09 U u2 L u2 L F D2 f2 F2 U L B' F' R2 U' D2 u' r2 L' u2 U L2 U2 f' L2 R' B L' r' R2 F' L2 U' F U r f' B R2 D' 
41. 1:11.75 L2 B U2 u F' B D f R2 f r B2 R' B L2 f2 R2 U' B' R2 L F U' f L U F B' L D f' u r2 D' f' F' B' U F U 
42. 1:20.10 U2 r' D U2 L2 f2 B D F' f' R' u' U L2 u2 U f' U F f u' L' u R2 F U L' U R2 U D u' r' B' u' L' B D B U2 
43. 1:15.69 U' B r2 U R u' R2 F' r' F' r' R2 f r f' D2 U F' U' R' F2 B' U2 L2 f2 L D' r' u' L2 U' r' R' F' U2 L2 F' D2 U r' 
44. 1:12.35 L U' B2 U r2 L D r F' R B u' L B' R2 F2 B2 R B' D2 f2 u' B' f U B u' f R2 B D2 U2 r2 f2 B L r2 B' r D2 
45. 1:04.07 B2 F2 f U u F' L F' u' R' B2 U' L' D2 F2 R u' B2 U L' R' f2 R F B' r2 R' B' L B' F R2 F L2 u' f u B' F' r 
46. 1:20.86 U2 u2 F2 B2 f r' B L2 R r' U u2 f' B2 R r' f2 D u' U L2 f2 U2 f D' U2 f R' r' B L2 B' u L f F2 r2 f F' u2 
47. 1:16.24 L' r F' D' B' F' r' D' R r' U2 F' D' U2 f2 F D2 U L2 r' D U2 R L' u L' F' u F' L2 B R2 u' F' D' F B' D R2 D' 
48. 1:23.33 R F' L' u2 R' f R F D' F2 r' D u f2 U2 u' F2 U' B2 u' B2 U' B L D2 L2 f2 r2 L' f' U2 R' D2 f F2 D' L F' B2 R 
49. 1:22.10 D r D2 f U2 D F2 L R2 D2 f B' U B r u' L' R u2 B' f' U' f' U B' D r2 f' D F' L f' B' R2 F r f' U2 B2 D2 
50. 1:19.21 B L r' R2 B u r' D' f2 U' B2 L' f U' f' u' f' B U' f2 u2 L' D U' B' f R2 r' D2 U' u L R u2 L' U2 R2 L2 F2 u2 
51. 1:18.16 L U' R' u D B L' R F' R u2 F U F2 U' F' D' U u R2 r2 D r R F' B2 R' D2 u F L2 f' L' r' R B2 R B' F' u' 
52. 1:03.21 F u2 B' U' R2 U' L2 F B' f2 U' L D' B u2 B2 U L2 U f2 L2 F' R2 F' B D F2 L D r2 B2 U' B' L' r2 F2 D' U u2 r' 
53. 58.56 u' D' L2 B' r' u R' r L2 u2 B' F' f' D u' B2 r f u' U f' U R' r U2 B2 r F2 r2 R' u' L2 F B f' r' B' U2 R U 
54. 1:13.08 r R' U' F2 D2 L' r2 D' L' F2 U' L2 r' B' R D' L R' u' B D' B2 D' R2 U r' u D F2 D2 u U f2 B2 L F2 D u U' L2 
55. 1:06.85 B2 r F' B D2 F' r' u' B2 L2 u' f' F L' R r D2 L' F L' D R F L' u2 f L2 U2 D2 f R u' U2 R' U2 D2 B' R r' f2 
56. 1:08.30 B' f2 D' B2 f2 u U2 L' r D F' R f2 D F2 r L2 f' B' U u D' R2 F r2 R2 f2 D' R L f' r u L F' U2 D f' R2 r 
57. (50.48) R' F f2 B2 L2 R' u' L2 R u2 r F2 f2 R2 u' r L2 F R' u F B2 r R2 F2 D' L' B' u F2 f u R2 U' F L' D2 F' U D' 
58. 1:01.56 u2 U' r' L2 u2 B u2 L2 u2 D' U F2 L' R' U u' F D' f L r2 f' D' L' B2 u2 D' f' u' F' U2 R' F B' u2 B2 R2 F' f' B 
59. 1:08.65 D R B F' f' u L2 U2 r2 B' L2 U F u2 f' R' f' R' D' R u2 D' U' f2 u' B' F' U2 u2 F D' r2 L2 R' F' f D U' B' U' 
60. 1:18.24 f r2 B' r F2 f B L2 R f2 L R' f R2 D R' B2 R' L F' u' B u B R U' r' B' u f' r2 U' r2 B2 f' u' f2 D' L' D' 
61. 1:06.89 B F L2 D2 R2 F2 u' U' f' D' L' r2 f' D B L' D B2 u' R' D F2 B U r2 B' f F' R2 F D U2 B' U2 L u2 f' B F U' 
62. 1:22.31 L2 U2 u D2 f2 F u r2 f U f u2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 r B F2 R2 L2 F' D L F' f' R B' L' U R U2 R2 f2 r2 R2 f2 D B' 
63. 1:30.17 L' R' D2 f' R f2 D f B D' f2 F D' F B D' r u B r L' D F2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 R' u' L F' L2 D2 F' r2 L' f 
64. 1:16.02 U' B' f' F u2 B2 L r2 U2 D' R2 U' B2 f2 u f2 L' u R2 U' f2 r' L F2 U' B' r' U r2 f2 D' L2 R U L' f2 R' f2 F' B 
65. 1:24.33 F D L r R' B' u f U2 f u B' U' r' R' F' B' U' f' L2 r2 U' f2 U2 L F' B' L' R2 F2 r2 R' D R2 u2 R r' f R U 
66. 1:13.61 D' f D' L D r2 B2 D L2 B u U B' r f L u' F2 L2 U f' B' F U2 R' U' L' B2 L u' f F' u' D f2 R F' f' U f2 
67. 1:25.89 u' B' u L' u' r U u' L F2 f u R r' D' B U2 u2 R2 r' B2 L' D2 B U' R2 F2 D u' R' r' L u U2 D L2 u2 B' F2 D 
68. 1:10.81 B2 f' D2 f2 L' f2 u R2 B2 R2 U B' u' F R D r' R f' F2 B' u D2 F2 L2 D2 u2 f' u2 r L2 F' u f D f2 r2 U2 B' U2 
69. 1:26.14 R' u R' B' R2 B2 F R D2 L' U' B2 r' F D' F' R' u2 D2 L2 B' F' R' B' L' B' U' F2 D2 u2 r2 L' B2 U f' F2 B2 L F' U2 
70. 1:17.23 R' B' L f2 D' F' u' D' r2 R u U B' r2 D' f' u B2 R D2 f' R' f' U' f2 B2 r' U2 r L' f' r U' B' u2 L B' u2 F' u 
71. 1:13.98 D2 r R L' B' U L' B r2 F' u B' f' F2 r D r U B U' f' F' r F2 R' f2 r' f' B' L B F2 D F B f' R2 L F' B 
72. 1:17.10 f2 u' R' r2 U' L' R2 F u' D R2 D' u r2 U L' F2 D' B' u2 L' U D F2 U' L2 B2 R L2 U2 D L2 f2 L D' f2 R2 D2 f' B 
73. 1:08.67 f' B L f r2 u2 r B2 L2 r2 F B' f' r' F' R u L2 U2 L2 f' F2 B u2 F2 u' r L D R' f R' U B2 u B L' R2 u2 f 
74. 1:25.96 F' D' r2 L F' L2 r' R2 D2 u2 B' f' u2 f' R B U' B D' R' B U' B2 R' U B' U' R2 D' r D2 R r f' u F2 R u' r u' 
75. (1:32.89) r2 u' L u2 D' R F U u' D' f' D' f D R2 L2 U' r' f B D' r u' R2 L2 D2 L2 U' r D2 U' R U2 B' U' D r' U u F2 
76. 57.81 D U' B F' D' U R D' B' R2 B R F' D' R L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R r u B' L F2 f' U f R L' B2 F2 R U D F' B2 u U2 
77. 1:29.06 u2 D2 f D U2 R2 f D' r' R' f' R B2 f' L f U2 R F' L2 D2 U R' r' u r' f2 F2 B' D' u2 f2 B2 r2 U' D r' f2 u2 F' 
78. 1:15.10 f' u' L2 f R u2 f' u R2 F' u U2 D2 L2 f' D' r' B2 R2 D L2 B' F u2 F L' U2 r' U R F' L f L' F u r2 f r' U 
79. 1:15.64 D' B' U' D2 r u2 B2 r R u' B r' u' U F2 r2 D u2 F' L f B' L2 r2 B2 f2 U D' R' F2 U2 u' L' F' D B2 r' u R' r2 
80. 1:21.04 f2 L' B' f2 U r L F R u' B2 f' r2 L' u2 R2 r2 U2 r' B' r2 u L' F2 r2 R2 U' D L u f R2 f L R2 r2 U2 L2 r R2 
81. 1:18.07 f' R' L f F2 U2 f' L B2 U' f R F R' f2 U2 f L' R' D r u f B' L2 F' U2 r2 B2 F D2 f r2 u2 r2 L2 B' D f2 L' 
82. 1:27.91 r' B' D U2 B r R2 U' B' r F u2 D' f U' D' L u' f' F2 R B L' f L2 D' B2 L' U F r U2 R2 B' f2 U2 r F D B' 
83. 1:17.65 L F' r2 B D2 u' B2 L D F D2 U L D2 L r2 F D' L U B2 L B f2 U2 F B' D' f2 D' U' u R' F U u2 L' r f' R' 
84. 1:13.34 r2 F B f' D f' L' B2 u2 f' B' L' B u2 U f' r B' r2 f' r' f2 L' B R2 D' B2 R B2 L u2 r' u2 U' R' B D f' r2 U 
85. 1:14.78 r' U' u r' L2 u2 f' D' f' r' F2 L' F' R L2 D2 B r2 U u r2 f' F r2 D2 F2 B R' u' U2 L' D' L' U2 u F2 L2 R' r' B 
86. 1:04.71 L R' D2 L u2 D' B2 U' L' F U' r R D' u2 U' B r R' f F D R' f u' F R2 L' f' B2 U B' R U2 R U' D' u r' f 
87. 1:18.91 L2 U' u F' r U' L2 R U' f R2 D L' D' L B' F2 L u r' U r F' L u' L' r' u' L2 B2 r R2 U2 f F' R' D2 r f2 F' 
88. 1:12.06 L f2 r2 u2 D U2 L D L' B' u' D' F R' u2 B' D U L' u2 F' u D' r U f r' B' R f2 u2 B' u2 f U2 D f' D f R2 
89. 1:21.26 R U u' D' r B R F' D2 r L' D f' U' L r2 B f D' U2 r' L F U2 D u2 B u2 B' L2 r B' r U' D2 B' L2 r2 D' f' 
90. 1:13.39 f' u2 f' F r' F B2 f u' U2 D f B2 U2 f' R' L' f' L2 U' r' L2 D L' R B2 F2 r2 f L2 B2 U' B F f2 u' f2 D' r' B 
91. 1:20.92 F B' u r U R B' r u F U' f' L' F u R2 F B2 D2 B' L' D U' R' r L2 U B U r2 F f' U B' R2 L2 u F' u U' 
92. 1:10.20 F' u U' B U' D' B U2 r' D2 B u B2 r R2 f2 r L2 F' R2 r B2 u L2 R B' r u2 B u2 f2 U D R2 F' R' U L U2 F 
93. 1:14.10 r U' B' r F2 r f' B U2 D u B' u f' D' B R' B2 f2 u2 F D2 f B D B2 r R' L u2 R' F' U' u2 F r B u' f2 D' 
94. 1:13.92 L2 B U F2 L2 U D r L2 D2 f F2 R' f B L' f2 B' L' D' F R' U2 r2 L B' U' B2 r' B2 u2 F2 u2 R2 U2 f2 B D F2 R' 
95. 1:19.89 r2 u' r' L2 u2 f2 u U F' r' R2 L u r' L' f F R' u F' U u' B2 U r2 R D2 r' U2 R u2 L' u2 B' r' F2 f2 D U2 f2 
96. 1:13.74 D2 U' R' u F' f2 L U2 r' D2 F' U2 f' L2 B L2 B2 R' U' u' F2 B r' U2 L' r2 B2 u' U' F r L' u r' R2 u' F' D2 r L 
97. 1:17.01 U2 R F2 D2 L2 f' F U2 u2 R' B2 F' U2 R B' r2 u U2 R' f B2 F R2 U2 L' D B f2 u' r F2 r' U' r' U' f' r U' r U 
98. 1:25.49 L2 u F' r' R f2 R' L' B2 D2 U L f2 u f' L2 R2 D B' F f2 u2 R2 B U B U2 B2 U' D2 B U2 u2 L2 D2 B' D2 u' r F 
99. 1:14.64 f' R' D' F B' D2 f' B U' L U' u' f L' U D2 u2 F B2 r U F' U B2 L2 D' B L2 D2 B2 u' L' B2 U2 r L2 u2 r' L2 f2 
100. 1:14.98 L2 D' U2 r f F2 D' B r u2 r' F' u D U r2 U2 D' u' L' f2 r R L' D' L' f2 D2 r' B' R' D f' B' L R' D2 f2 L' D2


Note- if you want to try these scrambles(especially that 50.84 single-check out the centers) use wide turns.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 16, 2009)

Cut my hair...

Also, 2 sub-20 singles in a row. I love this new cube.


----------



## Escher (Dec 16, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> maybe this is noteworthy:
> 
> F2L only avg:
> 
> ...



I think you beat my PB by .3 in both avg of 5 and avg of 12 xD
Clearly I have some practicing to do


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 17, 2009)

2 PLL skips in a row? 

10.95, 12.91


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2009)

Finally did it. 5 or 6 hours ago.

 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.98
1. 7.39 B F' D2 B2 R F L U2 L F' U' B F' L2 B' U' F2 R B2 D F2 D' L2 U' D 
2. 7.89 B' L F L2 F D2 R2 L' B F2 U' B2 D2 L U B D F D2 L D F' U2 B' D2 
3. 9.52 R B R F2 B L' R F' B D L R B' L B2 U2 B' U D2 R L2 B2 F R D 
4. 8.82 U B' U' D' B2 D L' B2 D2 R L' B' L2 R' B' D U2 R' B2 F' U' B2 R D' F 
5. (7.33) U F' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' U2 D R2 D' L D2 L F' D' R2 B2 D' R D' U2 L F2 
6. 8.40 D2 R D' U' B2 R B' R' D' B F' U D' F' L' D2 L' R' D2 L R2 B L2 B' U 
7. 9.08 F2 L2 D2 B F' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D2 L' B D2 L D' F' D' R2 L' B' F2 U' R' L' 
8. 9.61 R2 U2 F' U2 D F2 R' B2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L' F U2 B2 L U2 D L' D' U2 F U2 
9. 10.56 R2 L2 B' R' D2 F' U' D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D L2 R2 U' R' L2 F' D' F' 
10. (10.64) F' R D2 F U' B' U' L2 B' D' B' U' L' B2 F2 D2 F R' D2 L F2 B' R2 U' B' 
11. 8.81 R' F D L' B D2 F B' U2 R U F' B2 D B' R2 F2 L' F' B2 D2 R D2 F2 L2
12. 9.76 R2 F' U B' L F2 R L' U R2 F' U2 R2 B U2 R D2 R D U L' D2 F' B2 U 



Average of 5: 8.03
1. 7.39 B F' D2 B2 R F L U2 L F' U' B F' L2 B' U' F2 R B2 D F2 D' L2 U' D 
2. 7.89 B' L F L2 F D2 R2 L' B F2 U' B2 D2 L U B D F D2 L D F' U2 B' D2 
3. (9.52) R B R F2 B L' R F' B D L R B' L B2 U2 B' U D2 R L2 B2 F R D 
4. 8.82 U B' U' D' B2 D L' B2 D2 R L' B' L2 R' B' D U2 R' B2 F' U' B2 R D' F 
5. (7.33) U F' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' U2 D R2 D' L D2 L F' D' R2 B2 D' R D' U2 L F2



Erik tells me Harris has done 8.92 though


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 17, 2009)

That is just wrong.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Finally did it. 5 or 6 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTF


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 17, 2009)

Feliks + ZB = Sub 8 avg of 12?


----------



## Escher (Dec 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Finally did it. 5 or 6 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You my good sir, are a freak.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Finally did it. 5 or 6 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTFWTFWTF..

wait.. amostay already said it..


DAMN! You're crazy!!!!


Congratz!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Finally did it. 5 or 6 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!

Congratulations Feliks! Can't believe you've finally done it!!!


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 17, 2009)

That 8.03 average of 5 would rank you 718 in the world on 2x2, lol.
Well done Feliks! You rock.

Also, just got a PB avg of 12 on 2x2: 4.73


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2009)

Pyraminx:

11.61 avg75

best avg12:
10.01

best avg5:
Average7.91
1. 10.18 R B' L' R U' R' U' R L' r b u'
2. 6.31 R' L U R' U' l r b
3. (15.76) L' U' B' L B' U L' l u
4. 7.24 U' L' R L' R' U b' u
5. (5.05) B' L U' R' U B R L' r 

New pb avg5!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 8.98


Crazy man!


----------



## Escher (Dec 17, 2009)

D' U2 L R' D' B2 U R' B2 L R2 F2 D2 F' R' U B D B F2 L' F' U2 L2 D

8.23

f2l solution was amazingly awesome: 

x2 y R U' D2 R (notice how this cancels with the next pair)
R U' R' y L U L2 U L
R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R

= 20 move f2l (21 without cancellations)
LL was B' RUR'U'*2 B (10) and (U') J perm (15)

46 move solution and only 5.5tps!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 17, 2009)

Not exactly an accomplishment, in my opinion...

9.15 (PLL skip), 9.11 (EPLL skip), (7.09) (PLL skip), (13.52), 11.69, 11.44, 9.61 (PLL skip), 9.25, 10.77, 7.52 (PLL skip), 10.28, 11.24 => 10.00


----------



## Toad (Dec 17, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Not exactly an accomplishment, in my opinion...
> 
> 9.15 (PLL skip), 9.11 (EPLL skip), (7.09) (PLL skip), (13.52), 11.69, 11.44, 9.61 (PLL skip), 9.25, 10.77, 7.52 (PLL skip), 10.28, 11.24 => 10.00



Aww!! As close as possible to Sub WR single and sub10 average haha!!

Still not exactly bad


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2009)

YES! YEEEES! YESYESYESYESYES!! WOOOHOOO!

5x5 single record! 

1:47.13

Amazingly fast edges!
My second sub-2! 
Sub-1:30 reduction.

I caught in on tape, so there will be a video soon.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 17, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Not exactly an accomplishment, in my opinion...
> 
> 9.15 (PLL skip), 9.11 (EPLL skip), (7.09) (PLL skip), (13.52), 11.69, 11.44, 9.61 (PLL skip), 9.25, 10.77, 7.52 (PLL skip), 10.28, 11.24 => 10.00



What timer did you use? CCT says: 10.01 average of 12 and 9.71 average of 5. 

Anyway, well done!  I guess you shaked after the 7.09.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 17, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Not exactly an accomplishment, in my opinion...
> 
> 9.15 (PLL skip), 9.11 (EPLL skip), (7.09) (PLL skip), (13.52), 11.69, 11.44, 9.61 (PLL skip), 9.25, 10.77, 7.52 (PLL skip), 10.28, 11.24 => 10.00



That's an intense session.

I guess I should post an accomplishment.. 
Uhm, I had a 10.13 with an N perm today. lol xD


----------



## Stefan (Dec 17, 2009)

Argh... 13.84 average with 14.14 worst is sooooooo good for me but I didn't think of recording it on video even though the program is specifically made for that. And even no luck, I think, just good solves. Argh!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

3x3 OH PB 1:06.31!!!

8000th post.


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Argh... 13.84 average with 14.14 worst is sooooooo good for me


Nice work stefan


----------



## Truncator (Dec 17, 2009)

Average of 5: 5:46.19
1. (5:31.40)
2. 5:35.59
3. 6:03.93
4. (6:32.89)
5. 5:39.04

My first 6x6 average of five. Not bad, I think


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 18, 2009)

Matched my PB single of 10.92. Scramble: U2 B2 L F2 B R2 U' L B2 U2 L D2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U2.

Reconstruction.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 18, 2009)

4x4x4 single: 37.21 with PLL parity (3LLL)

All I can remember is that I did the PLL parity alg and then I did an L perm to finish off.


----------



## Forte (Dec 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Finally did it. 5 or 6 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok


----------



## teller (Dec 18, 2009)

Just got my first sub-15 single...it was lucky and flukey, but ya know what? It made me giggle.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2009)

1:20.02 PLL time attack.

It's rather pathetic that I'm actually very happy about that, isn't it?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2009)

computer 4x4

best avg12: *38.93* (σ = 3.26)
44.31, 33.56, 43.03, 38.39, (1:03.17), 40.94, 39.06, (33.20), 41.02, 37.19, 36.88, 34.95

last 5 solves are a 36.34 avg5 :>


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Average of 12: 2.51
1. 3.01 F' U' F' R' F' R2 U R'
2. (1.74) U2 R2 U F R2 F R'
3. 2.30 F U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 F2
4. 1.78 F' U2 F U' R U' F'
5. (3.56) U2 R U F U F2 R' F2
6. 2.92 R2 U' F R U2 F2 R F' R' U2
7. 2.43 R F' U F U' F U R2 U'
8. 2.38 U' R U2 R U F R F R'
9. 2.46 R U2 R U' F U2 R2 U' F'
10. 2.92 R' F U' F2 U F2 R' U2
11. 2.14 F' R2 U2 R U' R F U'
12. 2.80 U R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

I got my first sub-45 avg of 5 in the weekly competition today


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 18, 2009)

@David: When's your next competition?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

To Be Determined >_>

Hopefully early Feb though.


----------



## pappas (Dec 18, 2009)

9.91 non-lucky on 3x3. PB!! 
Scramble U R2 D U2 R2 F2 U L R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L R' B2 U L D2 U2 B2
Cross on green.
Solution:
Cross:R'FRy'UL2F
F2L:RUR'U'yRU'R'yU2RU'R2UR2U'R'URUR'
OLL:6 moves(cant explain that well)
PLL:backwards j perm
 I'm not actually that fast.


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

Go pappas!!!!!!!! sub 10


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Finally did it. 5 or 6 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


err.....WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 9.91 non-lucky on 3x3. PB!!
> Scramble U R2 D U2 R2 F2 U L R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L R' B2 U L D2 U2 B2
> Cross on green.
> Solution:
> ...



Good job, now sub 15 average please


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok, so it was an average of 5 (the 8.92) Jai tells me. (From Harris)


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 18, 2009)

ZOMG!!!!!

Feliks, just make sure you get sub 9 average in a comp!!!!

I re-assembled my V-Cube 7. I was bored so I thought I'd pull it apart for something to do. Bad mistake.


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

Dude, I may not even do sub 10. I didn't really want to post it, cos Rowe said people will expect alot


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Dude, I may not even do sub 10. I didn't really want to post it, cos Rowe said people will expect alot


which obviously happened. not that they wouldn't have expected a lot before that.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> What timer did you use? CCT says: 10.01 average of 12 and 9.71 average of 5.
> 
> Anyway, well done!  I guess you shaked after the 7.09.



I used a stackmat and used Dan Cohen's IRC bot to store the times. It's his fault.


----------



## King Koopa (Dec 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> To Be Determined >_>
> 
> Hopefully early Feb though.



did you want to go to chigago, we would fly there but tickets are cheap and laura knows someone there so we would just stay with them?


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2009)

Master Magic - 2.93 2.94 2.96 4.30 3.00 *2.97avg* I think this is PB single. First sub3avg.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 18, 2009)

2x2 average of 5 - x.xx

Not gonna say because I know if I do I will get flamed


----------



## joey (Dec 18, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 average of 5 - x.xx
> 
> Not gonna say because I know if I do I will get flamed


...

edit:
first 3x3 of the day
9.62
F2 R U D2 B R L B U' B R' U' B' L U D2 F' B2 L' B2 R2 B U F' B'
y' R F R2
d R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' R U' R'
y' R U R' U R U' R'
y' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (stupid, should have skipped here, but I missed it)
R U R' U R U2 R'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

joey said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 average of 5 - x.xx
> ...


...................

Also, F2 L R' U L U' R F2 U D F B' R2 D R B' L' B2 R L2 U2 D R B2 R2

18.xx. PLL skip.


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



..............................................................


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 18, 2009)

lol 2x2 avg5. 

Though this was maybe two weeks ago, I now know 41 OLLs!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, I may not even do sub 10. I didn't really want to post it, cos Rowe said people will expect alot
> ...


I hope you guys won't let it make you crazy when people "expect a lot". I know it seems bad, but honestly, people say things they don't really mean. When they tell you something like, "You have to get a new world record today!", they don't really mean that. They're just trying to be encouraging and let you know that they'd love to see one. I've seen quite a few good cubers get affected by this, and it's kind of sad. I've been guilty of doing this to Ville for BLD, and I hope he realizes I'm just having fun. I don't really "expect" him to get a sub-40 average of 5 in 3x3x3 by doing it BLD (Haiyan-style); I would just love to see it, and so I let him know that in a joking fashion. But I'd hate to see him scared off from competing because "Everybody is expecting a new world record" - I'd love to see him compete, regardless of what he gets. And that's true with all you regular speedcubers, too. People love to see you compete, whether you get world records or not. And we might act like we're disappointed when you don't, but that's just us being stupid, and really we're just happy we got to see you compete at all.

So please don't take people's comments as meaning that you absolutely must perform at world-record level at every competition. You don't, and it's not fair for anyone to expect that. Everyone has bad days, and you need a really GOOD day to break a record.


----------



## Kxg (Dec 18, 2009)

I haven't been cubing for a while... Came back yesterday... And now... BOOM! New PB single: 14.08 (old one was 15,39 - 1,3s down!). Yay.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



In my opinion no one should care about these comments. Saying: "Break the world record!" is easy. Actually breaking the world record is not. Honestly were there any speedcuber who broke one and said: I did it for you, beacuse you told me to do so. I guess not.  But maybe i'm wrong. 

Anyway, if it helps you fazrulz: You won't break the 3x3x3 average world record in your next competition for sure!


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Sin-H said:
> ...




Easy for you to say, Mr World-Record-holder


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Mr World-Record-holder



My name is Mr. Olivér Perge.


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Mr World-Record-holder
> ...



If he was planning to break a world record would he really have chosen to do it when there were about 5 people watching?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 18, 2009)

Finally! Sub-30 on FMC 

See weekly comp 51 for solution.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been getting LOTS of sub 30s recently...

I'm taking my next step! YAYS!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> I have been getting LOTS of sub 30s recently...
> 
> I'm taking my next step! YAYS!



woot.
I can't wait until you're sub 20. 
Then we can race 

On-topic -
I got a 13.37 ao5 at school today. muahahahaha


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

7.81 ll skip
Decent F2L on that one, but I still want a sub-10 non lucky


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> 7.81 *ll skip*
> Decent F2L on that one, but I still want a sub-10 non lucky



So much for the name *NL*Cuber


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 7.81 *ll skip*
> ...



hence why I want sub-10 nonlucky. lol.

accomplishment (?)

18.42 with veeeeeery slow turning (3 or so tps)
proves that you don't have to rush to get sub 20 at all...


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

Average of 12: 8.91
1. 9.33 R' F' L2 U2 R2 B U F L2 U' R2 D B L2 F D2 R D U' F2 U L B F' R2 
2. 9.14 U' R' B' F R L' B F2 U2 L F' L' D2 L' U L' D U' B' R' U R F' B D2 
3. (12.36) U R F L2 U2 F D2 F' U B D' F B D U' L2 D2 F D' U2 L B' U' F2 R 
4. 8.45 L2 D' F' U D R F' U2 B U D' R U2 L' B2 L R D R' F U' R2 U' L' R2 
5. 9.94 B U F R2 B U L2 R F' R' U2 R' D' U B2 F' L B F D B2 D R2 U2 F2 
6. 8.02 U' B' U2 D2 B D' L B U2 D F2 L2 D R U' L F' L B2 F' D2 F2 D' R B2 
7. 8.49 R' U' L' F' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B F R F2 B U L' R' F R' L B D2 F2 U' F' 
8. 7.80 B' U' R' F' U' B2 R L F U B2 U' F L D' U' R' F2 R F' B L' R D2 R2 
9. 8.35 D' F2 B L2 U2 D' B2 R D2 R D' B2 D' F2 B2 R' L2 U L U R D' L B D 
10. 9.94 F2 U2 L2 B R' L2 D' B2 F2 L F' R U B2 L' D2 F2 R B D' F2 L R2 F2 U2 
11. 9.65 U L U' F' L U L2 F' L F2 D2 U2 F' U' R2 F U R F D' U R U2 L B' 
12. (7.60) B' R' L2 F' D L' D F' L B U R2 L' B' D' L2 U B' D2 F2 R2 D R' U B2 

   Just lubed my fII. No lucky solves.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 18, 2009)

lol wut only 1 super 10?
sick.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 8.91
> 1. 9.33 R' F' L2 U2 R2 B U F L2 U' R2 D B L2 F D2 R D U' F2 U L B F' R2
> 2. 9.14 U' R' B' F R L' B F2 U2 L F' L' D2 L' U L' D U' B' R' U R F' B D2
> 3. (12.36) U R F L2 U2 F D2 F' U B D' F B D U' L2 D2 F D' U2 L B' U' F2 R
> ...



Wow. If you sup10 avg at your next comp I will be surprised.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 19, 2009)

i wont be


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Neither.


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2009)

Deary me faz, another one??


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

What a Dene thing to say


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 19, 2009)

*19.92 average of 12 (σ = 1.03)*
20.66, 20.39, 19.12, (17.75), 19.95, (23.05), 21.68, 19.27, 21.41, 19.18, 19.18, 18.36
*19.21 average of 5 (σ = 0.04)*
19.27, (21.41), 19.18, 19.18, (18.36)


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> What a Dene thing to say



What a fazzle thing to do! (Yes, fazzle is my new nickname for you  ).


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't turn into johnsmith.


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2009)

In fact, I've decided to slightly modify it to Fazzles, which is a slight modification of Frazzles, the channel 101 squirrel as seen here.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 19, 2009)

o.0 WR please Fazzles!


----------



## Parity (Dec 19, 2009)

B est average of 5.
24.12
With my brand new storebought I just got today.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 19, 2009)

2x2: 2.85 avg100, 2.43avg12, 2.25avg5.
more importantly, 2.45 WR


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2009)

Pretty ridiculous nonlucky OH solve: 16.539 :O It was like the best solve for OH ever.

Scramble: D2 R2 F2 L2 D' U F2 L' B U R' F2 L' B' R' D2 B2 U' R D F R2 F2 R2 B, cross on D.

Reconstruction (I think):


Spoiler



Cross: r D' R U x' u' R u
F2L1: y U' R U' R'
F2L2: y R U' R2' U' R
F2L3: U R U R'
F2L4: z U R' U' R U R U'
OLL: z' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
Total movecount: 50 qtm :O


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 19, 2009)

YES ! FINALLY ! AFTER SO MUCH PRACTICE ! A NICE AVERAGE FOR ONCE! 
12.27 avg  8.06 pll skip


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 19, 2009)

i got a great BLD just now random scramble i did not time it felt like sub-4 though... I FEEL MOTIVATED!!!!!!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 19, 2009)

OMNOMNOMNOMNOM

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2122

Almost beat faz -.-"


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 19, 2009)

Non-lucky PB:

7.70	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (5,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (5,4) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,4)


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2009)

6:15.97 7x7

I've done a few solves.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

Now sub-35 on 4x4 edges.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Non-lucky PB (3x3x3): 9.85

that is also my first sub10 nonlucky.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 19, 2009)

computer 3x3:

19.52 single
28.70 avg12


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Non-lucky PB:
> 
> 7.70	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (5,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (5,4) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,4)



Not to rain on your parade, but getting really fast sq1 times without skipping a step usually means that the whole thing was so insanely easy, that to not count it as lucky is just silly. 

I just quickly checked out the scramble, and if you got the same as I did, CO was one move, EO was almost completely set up to the second easiest EO, CP was J/J, one move to set up, and EP was adj/adj, which could be seen way in advance. That's about as lucky as a "non-lucky" solve gets.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 20, 2009)

I started using my CII today and I got this:

3x3 session:

number of times: 99/100
best time: 8.90
worst time: 16.93

current avg12: 12.46 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: *11.58* (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 12.38 (σ = 1.60)
best avg100: *12.38* (σ = 1.60)

PB average of 12 and average of 100.

I also had a 12.23 average of 50


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow Simon! Getting faster I see!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wow Simon! Getting faster I see!



Watch out Faz!


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2009)

CanIbesub20noaw?

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Number of solves: 5/5

Session mean: 19.20 (±0.00)
Session average: 19.13 (±0.00)
Standard deviation: 0.70 (3.6%)

Best time: 18.36
Worst time: 20.28

Current average of 5: 19.13 (±0.00)
Best average of 5: 19.13 = 19.24, 19.59, (20.28), 18.55, (18.36)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 20, 2009)

2x2

Ortega only

ave of 5: 4.68

4.25, 4.97, 4.61, (4.99), 3.81

all nonlucky.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Probably. Not everyone is a showoff.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> ʬѬ℟⌨✈


First is a letter from the IPA.
Second is a iotified Cryllic Yus.
Third is a...?
Fourth is a box thing.
Fifth is an airplane.

What does it all mean?


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2009)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 108/108
best time: 6.99
worst time: 13.61

current avg5: 10.15 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 8.76 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 9.69 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 8.98 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.88 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 9.81 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 9.82 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 9.83



PB avg 100, with a nice a12 there. 6.99 was PLL skip, and I had one other PLL skip there.



Spoiler



8.77, 9.41, 8.19, 10.86, 10.18, 9.52, 8.85, 7.67, 11.17, 9.20, 11.59, 11.89, 10.02, 10.24, 9.91, 8.04, 10.76, 9.04, 9.57, 9.85, 11.45, 11.60, 9.84, 8.07, 8.11, 10.96, 8.93, 9.55, 8.64, 9.09, 12.45, 9.82, 8.12, 7.57, 9.32, 9.31, 11.48, 13.61, 9.03, 9.91, 10.66, 9.75, 9.06, 8.33, 10.77, 10.06, 8.75, 9.49, 9.13, 9.84, 9.47, 11.74, 10.13, 9.85, 7.90, 9.91, 8.60, 9.58, 9.95, 11.52, 8.26, 10.20, 10.95, 12.55, 10.45, 11.11, 10.48, 8.26, 9.25, 10.69, 10.03, 8.80, 11.67, 10.70, 10.89, 10.69, 10.49, 8.40, 9.03, 11.01, 9.36, 10.50, 8.19, 11.25, 12.29, 10.50, 9.80, 10.87, 10.17, 9.38, 9.44, 8.93, 8.31, 9.95, 6.99, 9.09, 8.90, 9.57, 8.57, 11.58, 9.41, 7.85, 9.26, 9.63, 9.78, 9.14, 11.02, 12.14

Best avg 12:

Average of 12: 8.98
1. 8.93 D' U2 R2 D F' L U' F' R' L D' L2 B' F2 L D2 R B U' R' U2 B D2 B' F' 
2. 8.31 D2 F2 U' F' D' R U' B2 U' L' D2 L2 B' F2 L' R D L' F' U' B2 F' L2 F' D2 
3. 9.95 B' U' D B R F2 D F2 R' F' D' R D F R' F' D2 U B' D2 L B' L B F 
4. (6.99) F2 U L R D2 R' D' L2 F U' D' R2 F U F' L' B L R' F U L' B D2 B' 
5. 9.09 U' F' R2 U R2 F R F R' L F R2 D B L2 F' L2 F R2 L' D' F B' U2 F' 
6. 8.90 B2 U' D' B R U D' F R' F R' U2 F B2 U' R U2 L R' B' F' L' U' R F 
7. 9.57 U' F' R B2 R' D2 B2 R F L U2 R L' B2 L' R F U2 F2 D F2 D2 L' R D 
8. 8.57 B D F2 D F' R B2 R' B2 U L2 F' B2 R' D U2 B2 U' D2 R2 D' R B' F R' 
9. (11.58) D2 U L2 F' B R' D' F' D L' R' F U L D2 F' U2 F2 R2 B U D2 F' R U 
10. 9.41 D B2 D2 B L B' D U2 L' F2 D' U L' B' R U B' R F R2 U D2 L' F L 
11. 7.85 F R2 B L' F' U B2 L F2 R F B2 D B D' L2 F2 B' D' U' B' U' B U2 R2 
12. 9.26 D L2 U D2 F U' L U' D' F2 D2 L B L U' D L D' U L2 R' B F2 D U'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> number of times: 108/108



Could you count how many of those solves were sup-10?

EDIT: Nevermind, I'll do it myself, thanks for posting the times.

I count 43. That means you had a sub-10 average of 100 and more that half of the solves were sub-10. In my books, you are sub-10.


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, 41 out of the first 100 solves were sup-10.

I noticed they came in groups alot, which means something happened. Maybe my concentration wasn't that good.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Well, 41 out of the first 100 solves were sup-10.
> 
> I noticed they came in groups alot, which means something happened. Maybe my concentration wasn't that good.



Yea, if you could find out what gives you faster clumps of solves, like what to think about/how much to think, it could give you a very big edge.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Finally! Sub-30 on FMC
> 
> See weekly comp 51 for solution.



Nice! I thought you broke it many times before. Look at your WCA results!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazing Session:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 24/25
best time: 13.49
worst time: 29.63

current avg5: 22.12 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 18.02 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 21.67 (σ = 3.44)
best avg12: 19.65 (σ = 2.32)

session avg: 21.14 (σ = 3.33)
session mean: 20.82

2 Sub-15's & around 9 sub-20's.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 20, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Average of 12: 2.51
> 1. 3.01 F' U' F' R' F' R2 U R'
> 2. (1.74) U2 R2 U F R2 F R'
> 3. 2.30 F U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 F2
> ...



Wow. Highest counting time is almost sub 3. Very nice!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 20, 2009)

1st official sub-4 in BLD!!! 3 min 18:10. Scramble:B D U F2 D L D B2 R2 B' L B' R' D L B' D U B D' F2 L U L U Thanks to everyone in speedsolving who had taught me BLD special credits go to Stefan Pochmann and Eric Limeback thanks guys!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 20, 2009)

13.95, 12.16, 16.08, 11.47, 11.92=12.68 a5. Yay, great times, especially with a pretty crappy cube lol. New pb. Rolled it out into an a12, 13.95, 12.16, 16.08, 11.47, 11.92, 19.31, 14.42, 15.09, 14.05, 13.22, 14.61, 13.86=13.94. stupid sup 15's.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > ʬѬ℟⌨✈
> ...



4th is a keyboard: ʬѬ℟⌨✈

It all means I am awesome.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2009)

Is that... a quadruple u?


----------



## Royals (Dec 20, 2009)

almost personal best of 12 but it was my p.b of 5

18.61, 19.25, 18.22, 22.52, 16.89, 23.25, 25.35, 17.71, 23.23, 22.54, 21.08, 20.40

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.89
worst time: 25.35

current avg5: 21.34 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 18.69 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 20.68 (σ = 2.03)
best avg12: 20.68 (σ = 2.03)


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 20, 2009)

Dene said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Non-lucky PB:
> ...



I finished off with a (1,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / to force an EP skip. It had a fairly normal cubeshape too. Well, full step anyway.


----------



## joey (Dec 20, 2009)

Average of 5: 10.97
1. 11.10 B' U2 L2 B L2 B U R' U L2 F D U2 B' U2 L' B' D2 B F U R F D2 F'
2. 11.80 U' R' B' R2 F2 L2 F L2 U' B2 L2 F' L D F2 L2 F' D' U L R D R B F
3. (12.94) D2 F' U' L B' L2 U2 F L U2 B' D B2 R2 U' B2 U L' F2 R' U' B2 U L' D'
4. 10.01 R' U' D B' R U' D' F' R' D' F2 B' L2 U B D' L2 U2 B D2 U F U B2 R
5. (8.70) L U R2 D F2 R B2 D F' D2 R D L' U B R' L' U' D B' D' U2 R2 U' R2 

I'm pumped.


----------



## Escher (Dec 20, 2009)

joey said:


> Average of 5: 10.97
> 1. 11.10 B' U2 L2 B L2 B U R' U L2 F D U2 B' U2 L' B' D2 B F U R F D2 F'
> 2. 11.80 U' R' B' R2 F2 L2 F L2 U' B2 L2 F' L D F2 L2 F' D' U L R D R B F
> 3. (12.94) D2 F' U' L B' L2 U2 F L U2 B' D B2 R2 U' B2 U L' F2 R' U' B2 U L' D'
> ...



Niiiiiiice. The sub 9 was NL ?


----------



## joey (Dec 20, 2009)

Nah, it was PLL skip. (deep sune + U2)


----------



## Novriil (Dec 20, 2009)

3x3 feet: 1:50.21 single
mo3: 2:13.xx

Anssi watch out 

Almost...


----------



## joey (Dec 20, 2009)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.70
worst time: 15.91

best avg5: 10.97 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 11.62 (σ = 1.19)
current avg100: 12.62 (σ = 1.23)

11.61 avg12:
12.94, 10.01, (8.70), 11.81, 11.38, 12.27, 11.96, 11.11, 13.21, (13.36), 12.30, 9.18

9.74 R2 B' F L B2 R L D' R2 D' F2 B' R' L' U L2 D' R D R U' D F U R' 
9.57 B2 D' U' F' B' D' B' U2 L2 D' F U2 L' F B' D' L' R U L' R F' B' L2 F 
9.18 B D' R' U' B F' R F' L F' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' U' D2 L' R' U' F2 L2 U
8.94 F L U' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' R' U' L' F2 D2 B D L F' U L' D U2 R2 L' B2 
8.70 L U R2 D F2 R B2 D F' D2 R D L' U B R' L' U' D B' D' U2 R2 U' R2


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 20, 2009)

Go, Joey, go!


----------



## Novriil (Dec 20, 2009)

3x3 speedsolve:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.44
worst time: 24.61

current avg5: 16.86 (σ = 0.05)
best avg5: 13.75 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 17.71 (σ = 2.85)
best avg12: 14.77 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 17.41 (σ = 2.68)
session mean: 17.46



Spoiler



14.74, 16.16, 19.63, 16.48, 17.99, 18.14, 16.91, 18.07, 20.12, 23.44, 19.72, 12.44, 16.87, 20.10, 20.14, 20.92, 20.86, 18.90, 20.64, 14.98, 17.07, 18.15, 19.92, 15.67, 19.08, 19.64, 16.51, 16.04, 12.72, 14.39, 15.58, 14.65, 16.31, 18.96, 13.25, 16.77, 13.73, 12.55, 14.27, 19.32, 15.30, 24.61, 12.99, 22.81, 22.09, 18.59, 14.13, 16.93, 16.82, 16.84



NICE!


Average of 5: 13.75


Spoiler



1. 13.25 R U' D2 L2 U R' D R2 B2 R2 L B2 D F D' U B2 D L2 B U R' U' D F2
2. (16.77) L F D' U F2 U L' R2 U2 D' F L' F' L2 U B' D' U' B U2 R2 B2 U2 D F2
3. 13.73 D2 F2 B R L' U' F2 D R U D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' L D2 U' R2 F2
4. (12.55) U' F2 B L' F B D B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L R2 B2 D' R L' F' B R2 D2 F2 B' L2
5. 14.27 U2 F' B D L R2 B2 U D2 R2 U' F2 U' B D2 F B L2 U2 L U2 D L F' U



Average of 12: 14.77


Spoiler



1. 16.04 D2 R' L' U2 B2 U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D B2 L' R' U R2 D2 L D' U2 F' U D F D'
2. 12.72 F' B2 L D L' R' F' L' D' U' L2 U B2 L2 R2 D F2 L' R2 F' B2 U' B' L2 U
3. 14.39 L' F' D U R U F2 R' B2 U' D' B2 U B' D2 F R D2 F' L' B F2 D L D
4. 15.58 U2 L F2 D B2 R2 F' B' D' L2 U2 F' U D R B F U' D' R U2 L U L2 D
5. 14.65 D U' R' D' R2 B' D2 U B D' L' F2 L R2 D' F R D L F' R B D' B' R2
6. 16.31 B D' U B2 L U D2 L2 F' L2 B2 F L R2 D' F L' B U2 R D2 U' F' D2 U'
7. (18.96) L' R' D F' R' L' D' F2 R' L D' B' R' L U2 L2 B' U' B2 U L U F L F'
8. 13.25 R U' D2 L2 U R' D R2 B2 R2 L B2 D F D' U B2 D L2 B U R' U' D F2
9. 16.77 L F D' U F2 U L' R2 U2 D' F L' F' L2 U B' D' U' B U2 R2 B2 U2 D F2
10. 13.73 D2 F2 B R L' U' F2 D R U D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' L D2 U' R2 F2
11. (12.55) U' F2 B L' F B D B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L R2 B2 D' R L' F' B R2 D2 F2 B' L2
12. 14.27 U2 F' B D L R2 B2 U D2 R2 U' F2 U' B D2 F B L2 U2 L U2 D L F' U



FINALLY: sub-15 on ao12 and sub-14 on ao5!!!!


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



I didn't think the cubeshape even needed mention it was so easy >.< . I really should memo that alg sometime, it is a goody.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 20, 2009)

Also today the 5th PB today is:


3x3OH single: 30.05


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

Am I sub-20 yet?

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.60
worst time: 28.87

current avg5: 18.41 (σ = 1.71)
best avg5: 17.62 (σ = 1.18)

current avg12: 19.95 (σ = 2.20)
best avg12: 18.68 (σ = 2.23)

session avg: 20.25 (σ = 2.67)
session mean: 20.29



Spoiler



22.38, 19.97, 28.87, 17.98, 19.49, 26.20, 20.98, 19.66, 20.21, 21.45, 20.43, 20.40, 21.18, 18.97, 23.40, 17.49, 20.23, 19.71, 21.98, 17.56, 24.23, 20.24, 21.50, 21.44, 20.84, 15.03, 20.69, 14.41, 21.49, 20.56, 19.47, 15.85, 28.56, 18.01, 18.83, 16.02, 20.90, 20.77, 22.61, 17.44, 23.01, 19.91, 22.51, 24.30, 18.20, 20.27, 16.14, 18.83, 13.60, 20.54


----------



## joey (Dec 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Go, Joey, go!


Go, me, go!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 20, 2009)

accomplishment?
RU' x63 in 16.85, I'm trying for sub12 before the end of today.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 20, 2009)

FINALLY! I know...this would be horrible to most of you but this is a my best so far! 49.96 My goal was to get at least one time in the 40's. I slowed down and tried to make "smart" moves and when I set the cube down I could not believe my eyes. Just goes to show that turning speed isn't the key..."smart" moves are. 

Thanks again everyone for your help! I never thought I would be able to do this...of course...my goal of 30's is a little closer but still far away.


----------



## Escher (Dec 20, 2009)

5x5 avg of 12 earlier today: 
1:53.67, 1:56.75, 1:44.54, 1:35.32, 1:45.08, (2:00.50), 1:52.78, 1:33.07, 1:50.11, 1:37.15, (1:30.42), 1:47.69 = *1:45.62*

best avg of 5: *1:39.31* (last 5 solves)

1:30.42 is my single PB, and it could've _definitely _been sub 1:30... I also had a couple of sub minute reductions today I messed up...

Thanks Dan! xD


----------



## Muesli (Dec 20, 2009)

chris410 said:


> FINALLY! I know...this would be horrible to most of you but this is a my best so far! 49.96 My goal was to get at least one time in the 40's. I slowed down and tried to make "smart" moves and when I set the cube down I could not believe my eyes. Just goes to show that turning speed isn't the key..."smart" moves are.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your help! I never thought I would be able to do this...of course...my goal of 30's is a little closer but still far away.


Keep at it! Getting a sub-30 is the best feeling in cubing. It all goes downhill from there.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 20, 2009)

Unbelievable 5x5 times:

Average of 5: 2:37.01
1. 2:34.71
2. 2:35.08
3. (2:56.59)
4. 2:41.25
5. (2:31.53)

I had never gotten a sub-3 average of 5 before this. Previous PB single was 2:39.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 20, 2009)

Dene said:


> I didn't think the cubeshape even needed mention it was so easy >.< . I really should memo that alg sometime, it is a goody.



Isn't a 4 move cubeshape about average? (Actually, I don't know; it might be interesting to know what it is given the probability of each shape occurring.)


----------



## chris410 (Dec 20, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY! I know...this would be horrible to most of you but this is a my best so far! 49.96 My goal was to get at least one time in the 40's. I slowed down and tried to make "smart" moves and when I set the cube down I could not believe my eyes. Just goes to show that turning speed isn't the key..."smart" moves are.
> ...



Thank you! I took the advice I've seen here and slowed down, feels weird but I realize now how inefficient "faster" turns are when the moves are not efficient and require more turns. Feels a bit odd actually slowing down but it helped. Now, to focus on reducing my cube rotations during F2L and "looking ahead"

Thanks again!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> 4th is a keyboard: ʬѬ℟⌨✈
> 
> It all means I am awesome.



Am I the only one that sees a square for number 4?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 20, 2009)

Winter break.. bored.. lots of cubing.. lots of records..

3x3 - Average of 10(12): 11.58
4x4 - Average of 10(12): 54.18
2x2 - Average of 10(12): 3.21
5x5 - Average of 10(12): 1:43.58
3x3 OH - Average of 10(12): 24.86
6x6 - Single: 2:57.95
6x6 - Average of 10(12): 3:16.01
Clock - Average of 10(12): 12.28

hm.. yeah.


----------



## PeterV (Dec 20, 2009)

Been practicing 2x2 a lot (Started learning CLL). New PB avg. of 12:

Statistics for 12-20-2009 17:38:59

Average: 8.02
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 5.74
Worst Time: 9.31
Individual Times:

8.20, 7.36, 8.59, 8.59, 7.05, 7.70, (9.31), 8.64, 7.91, 7.75, 8.41, (5.74)


----------



## Faz (Dec 21, 2009)

Err..
Umm..

Average of 12: 2.35
1. 2.68 U' R2 U' F' R2 F R' F' U 
2. 1.95 U2 F' U R' F R U F2 
3. 2.28 F U F R2 U2 F' R U' R2 
4. 3.05 U' F R' F U2 R U' R' 
5. 2.81 U' F2 U R' U F' U2 F U' 
6. 1.86 R' F R2 U2 F U' F2 U' R2 
7. 1.76 U2 F R2 U2 F U R' F 
8. 1.92 R U2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U F' 
9. 2.79 R F R U R U' F2 R 
10. (1.42) F R U2 R F' U2 F' R' U' 
11. 2.46 U2 F U F U R2 U F' U' 
12. (4.14) R U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F R' U' 

Keyboard ftw.


----------



## pappas (Dec 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Err..
> Umm..
> 
> Average of 12: 2.35
> ...



This using your maru?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 21, 2009)

3x3 non-lucky single: 8.10
3x3 Average of 10(12): 11.49
3x3 Average of 50: 12.06

My cube rocks now! 

*Average of 100: 12.04!!!*



Spoiler



8.75, 10.58, 11.84, 13.84, 12.17, 13.55, 10.58, 15.54, 8.10, 12.64, 10.78, 10.23, 13.28, 12.50, 14.35, 12.40, 10.64, 13.50, 12.79, 10.95, 10.49, 13.47, 12.33, 9.88, 10.22, 11.59, 13.67, 11.62, 11.45, 14.30, 13.10, 10.23, 12.86, 12.24, 12.25, 13.65, 12.72, 12.70, 12.35, 12.61, 13.48, 12.21, 11.49, 13.69, 11.99, 12.51, 12.13, 12.44, 8.61, 11.50, 9.12, 12.02, 11.97, 12.00, 11.67, 10.05, 12.86, 14.18, 11.39, 11.33, 9.71, 13.63, 12.03, 11.98, 13.36, 13.21, 14.65, 12.62, 11.47, 10.91, 11.62, 11.34, 12.71, 11.51, 12.66, 12.21, 12.77, 11.29, 13.24, 12.12, 11.86, 12.20, 9.63, 12.91, 13.83, 11.75, 10.75, 9.99, 12.88, 9.38, 11.34, 12.20, 13.76, 11.88, 13.02, 13.15, 11.74, 12.03, 12.72, 12.08



Holy S***!

After 92 solves I was sub 12


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 21, 2009)

I solved the mastermorphix <3 It took me a week because I was so busy with finals.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 21, 2009)

11.77 single non-lucky


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 21, 2009)

4:53.84 2-6 relay. could be better.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> 4:53.84 2-6 relay. could be better.



wtf.
what were your splits?


----------



## Kian (Dec 21, 2009)

Team Blind avg of 12, Kyle and I.

52.75, 52.03, 58.08, 49.01, 57.03, 54.85, (59.11), 56.40, 49.95, 51.67, (48.90), 53.64 Average- 53.54


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > 4th is a keyboard: ʬѬ℟⌨✈
> ...



This better?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Much better, although I still don't know what it means
WW I-Alien R7 keyboard flyyyyy?

Btw, sub 17 

number of times: 99/100
best time: 13.05
worst time: 21.72

current avg5: 17.32 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 14.79 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 16.89 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 15.93 (σ = 1.35)

current avg100: 16.97 (σ = 1.74)
best avg100: 16.97 (σ = 1.74)

session avg: 16.97 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 16.93
Underlined is best avg12
Bold is best avg5


Spoiler



*14.96, 13.70, 14.93, 14.49, 19.28*, 17.20, 15.16, 14.84, 14.75, 17.35, 17.38, 18.24, 18.18, 15.72, 14.31, 15.77, 18.40, 15.52, 17.07, 21.72, 15.79, 16.19, 18.29, 17.97, 16.60, 16.17, 16.19, 15.68, 18.54, 16.52, 16.52, 17.84, 16.17, 17.83, 15.64, 18.34, 16.62, 16.23, 17.16, 15.53, 14.23, 16.56, 18.95, 15.00, 17.88, 17.52, 15.93, 18.40, 16.45, 16.65, 21.59, 15.86, 17.89, 19.06, 17.11, 15.12, 16.41, 16.63, 18.89, 18.52, 17.60, 18.04, 21.33, 14.28, 14.30, 16.95, 18.22, 16.59, 19.00, 16.30, 17.73, 16.99, (DNF(17.82)), 18.89, 17.70, 17.83, 14.45, 13.77, 18.55, 16.19, 18.49, (13.05), 19.14, 15.76, 15.52, 19.27, 19.05, 18.01, 15.09, 20.09, 16.37, 15.23, 16.74, 18.95, 14.30, 14.44, 17.41, 20.89, 17.02, 17.52


----------



## Faz (Dec 21, 2009)

With stackmat 

best avg12: 2.42 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 2.88 (σ = 0.72)


----------



## Zubon (Dec 21, 2009)

It seems that every time I bother to time myself, I get a new PB.
Sub 23 but not even near my sub 20 goal.

Average of 5: 22.66

All Non-lucky
22.85
(20.34)
(DNF)
23.68
21.46

EDIT: Seeing the times from Faz above makes me embarrassed to post these times.


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think the cubeshape even needed mention it was so easy >.< . I really should memo that alg sometime, it is a goody.
> ...



I would say it's closer to 5, but that's just a guess. The point is not necessarily how many moves it is though, but how easy or straightforward it is. I mean, kite/scallop should be your most used cubeshape. If it isn't, I recommend changing (I used to use paw/paw, but changed to kite/scallop). Technically the cubeshape was a 1 adjustment and a slice turn off kite scallop, but it doesn't get much easier than that >.< . I wouldn't be surprised to see that cubeshape sub1'd (blade740?).


----------



## Meisen (Dec 21, 2009)

New PB avg of 100: 20.646.

0.325 seconds better than my last record, but im dissapointed as ****.

50 solves in my avg was like 19.7.

After that it all went downhill!

:'(


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 21, 2009)

those of you who read my facebook already know, but:

Average: 9.67 seconds
Individual Times: 9.43, 9.03, 10.13, 9.36, 10.68, 9.17, (8.33), (11.19), 9.37, 9.97, 10.77, 8.80

sexy avg is no longer my PB


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> I would say it's closer to 5, but that's just a guess. The point is not necessarily how many moves it is though, but how easy or straightforward it is. I mean, kite/scallop should be your most used cubeshape. If it isn't, I recommend changing (I used to use paw/paw, but changed to kite/scallop). Technically the cubeshape was a 1 adjustment and a slice turn off kite scallop, but it doesn't get much easier than that >.< . I wouldn't be surprised to see that cubeshape sub1'd (blade740?).



I thought it was pawn? But paw actually sounds better, and I suppose it looks like a paw too  I meant to say how it was just a (1,0) / off kite/scallop.

Also, my "main" cube shapes are kite-scallop, paw-paw, or square-shield, but I'm pretty sure I do cube-shape optimally anyway.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 21, 2009)

New computer cube PBs:

2x2: 1.97
3x3: 15.00

http://hi-games.net/profile/2208


----------



## Escher (Dec 21, 2009)

1:23.78 5x5 single


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 21, 2009)

So yeah, I did some square-1.

(10.23), 19.62, 17.36, 17.87, 14.97, 16.04, (20.71), 17.52, 20.11, 15.45, 19.70, 15.24 = 17.39 avg12


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 21, 2009)

19.66 3x3 single yay!!!!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 21, 2009)

3x3 avg100: 15.22



Spoiler



Statistics for 12-21-2009 17:54:03

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.22
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 11.39
Worst Time: 19.64
Individual Times:
1.	14.56	U2 B2 F' D' U' B F2 L2 F2 L R2 F' D2 R F U B' F2 L' U L' R D' U2 F2
2.	13.98	B U' F' L' R' B' F L' R' D L2 R2 F D B2 F2 D' L' U' L2 R F2 D' L' R2
3.	17.79	R2 U2 L2 R' D B' L R F U' L' R' B2 R B R F2 L R2 U' R2 B F' L' R'
4.	12.23	B2 F2 U B R' B2 R' D' U2 B F L R F U' R B' D' U' B' D B F' D U'
5.	16.42	L R B F2 R D' U2 L' R' B2 D' U' R F' R D' L' R B2 U2 F2 R' D' B U2
6.	15.14	D L2 R' U' L R2 B' F2 D2 U F L F2 D2 B R2 B' L2 R F2 L' B L' R' D2
7.	15.51	B F D2 R2 D B F D' L2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U2 R' B F D' L2 R2 B L2 R'
8.	14.88	D2 R' U2 B' F' U2 L' R2 U' B2 D' L R U' B2 F R B R D L2 R B2 U R
9.	14.16	D2 F' D U' F' D' F' D U' L R2 B D2 L2 R' B2 F L D2 B2 D L B R F2
10.	17.89	B F2 D2 B2 F2 D' U F' D2 U' F U F' L2 R B' F2 L' B2 L R' B F2 D2 R2
11.	16.68	B2 F L2 B2 F' U' L2 D2 U L D R' D' U' F2 D U' L2 R' D L B' F' L' R
12.	14.58	D2 U L R' U2 L2 R2 U2 R' B F' L2 B2 D' U2 L' R' F2 L R2 B' U2 F U2 R
13.	14.87	B' F D U B U' L R' B L2 R U2 B' F2 D U' B2 R' F2 U2 L' U B F' R2
14.	13.56	U2 B' D' L R B D2 L' U2 B' D2 L B' F U' L' R D U F' D L2 F' L R'
15.	12.57	D' U B D U B2 L B D' U2 L B U2 B F L B2 U F L' R' U F' L2 B2
16.	11.39	U' L R D2 U' L2 B' F' U2 B' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 B' F2 D L B F' D2 L' R2 F
17.	14.20	R U2 F2 R2 D2 U B' D U' F' R' B' F2 D' L R U L B2 D' F2 D L' R D2
18.	15.27	L' R U2 B2 L' D B' F2 L2 D R' D2 L R F' D' F U R2 F D2 F' D2 B R'
19.	12.32	B' U R2 D' U F D' F2 D2 U L2 B2 D U' B2 D2 U F2 D U2 L2 R2 D' B' L2
20.	17.44	B' F L B R' B L' R U' L' D L2 R B F2 D2 U2 R U B' U B2 F' D U
21.	17.08	B L2 R D R2 U' R2 B' F' D2 L' R2 D' L R2 B' L R' U' F2 L F' R D2 U'
22.	16.25	D' U2 F2 D2 B' F R D2 B' D2 L D' U R' F2 L B2 D B' F' U2 B2 F D' U
23.	16.93	L2 D2 U' R D L2 R' D2 B2 F D U R B F R F' U' R' B' F2 R2 B2 F2 D
24.	18.08	B F' D R' B F U B F U L' D' U2 B' D' R' F' U R D2 U L' R' D L'
25.	13.11	F2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F L R' U2 B F U' B
26.	16.51	D U' F' U2 R2 D R2 B F U' L U B D2 U L2 F' U' R2 B2 F' R' F' R B
27.	13.77	L' R U2 F' R' B' L D R D2 U' L2 R' D2 U2 R' B' D2 L R' B' L' R' B2 F'
28.	14.17	L' B2 F R F2 U2 L' D2 B' L2 R' D' U' R2 D2 L' R2 F2 R' F' D2 U' L' D F'
29.	15.96	L U2 L F2 U' F D2 B' F' L' B2 F L2 R' F2 D2 L R F2 U' B F' D2 F L2
30.	14.78	B2 D R U' R D' U2 L' R2 D2 U L B D' U' L' B F' D2 U F2 U F2 D' F2
31.	15.64	F L' U B R' D U R2 B U L2 R B L2 R2 D' U' F R U' B' F2 U2 R B2
32.	16.86	U B' F2 D' U F R U L2 R U2 B2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 R B' R' U R' D' U2 F2
33.	13.87	B F2 D' B2 F' U' R B' F L2 U2 R2 F2 U F' R' F2 D U' L' R F' D U2 R
34.	18.64	L' B2 F' L2 R F' R2 D L R B F' D' B2 D F L2 R F' L' R' U' B L' R
35.	16.78	R D' B' F' L D' U' L2 F' L2 B L' U L' R2 B2 U2 F U2 R B' F D B' F2
36.	13.34	F D U F2 R B2 D' U' F2 D' U B D' B2 F2 D U B L' R2 D2 L2 D2 U F2
37.	17.27	D' F D L2 R' B F' D2 R D U F' U2 B' F L2 D' U' L B D U' L R D2
38.	14.24	B2 F U' L2 R D2 U L2 U' B F' U B F' L' R' B D' U B2 F' L2 R B D
39.	14.81	B' D2 B D' R2 U2 B F' L R D2 U' B2 F2 D' B F D2 U' B2 L' R2 D B2 R'
40.	14.89	U' B D' F' L R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L' F R2 F D2 L' R2 F' D' B D' B R2 D' R2
41.	12.78	B2 L' B L2 D2 F' L R2 U' B' F' L' R' D R' D' L R B' L2 R' B2 F R D
42.	14.39	D2 U' B2 F' R' B2 L' D' B F2 L2 F' D U B' F2 L D' B R' D' L F D2 L2
43.	18.38	D' B F2 L' R' B2 D' U2 B' U R' B F L R U' F D' L2 R B D' U2 B F
44.	17.60	F D U2 R B D2 F D2 U2 F U R2 F2 D F D U L B' F D B2 F L D
45.	14.37	D2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B2 U B F2 R2 U2 L' U R' B' L2 R' B L R' F' U2 R2
46.	14.29	L R U2 B2 D F D R2 U F' D2 B2 F' L' U' F2 D U2 R2 D2 U' L' R2 U R'
47.	14.10	D2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F L2 R F' U' L D2 U2 B2 F2 R' F L D' R B2 F' L2 R'
48.	12.64	L2 R' F U' L2 B2 L' R D' U' F' R' D R D B' F L' R2 D2 B' F2 D' B' U2
49.	14.41	U F L D2 R2 U L R2 F' R' D' B2 U2 L2 R' D U2 B' R D2 B2 R2 F' U' B2
50.	18.61	D2 B' F' L2 F2 D' L' F2 U' B' D' B2 D' U B' D' R2 B2 F2 U R' D' U B2 F
51.	12.34	F2 L' D2 L R' F L' R' B' R2 D2 B2 F' R B' D U' F2 L' U' B F2 D' U' F2
52.	15.99	D F2 R F' R' U L2 R D' F2 L D2 U' L' D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U B F U2 L' D2
53.	15.20	F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' U F' D' B2 L' D' U2 L' D2 B' F' R2 D2 L2 R B L' F'
54.	13.91	F' U F2 L F R2 B D' B' F2 R' B2 F L R B' F2 L2 R2 D U2 B' F' D2 U
55.	14.53	D2 U B' D2 U' L' D' U R' B' F2 D2 B F D2 U2 F D L B' D' L' D2 B F
56.	15.97	D L2 B2 D' B R B2 F R' D2 U' B L2 R' B2 F' D F2 D R' D' U L2 R' F2
57.	14.32	D2 L R' F2 U2 L' U2 L B' D B2 R D2 U2 L' R2 U2 L' R' B F' L' R' U' B2
58.	14.08	L' R' U R B2 F2 L R2 D2 B' U' L' R B' F L' R' B D2 B' F2 L2 R U2 B2
59.	14.61	B' F2 R' D2 B2 L' D L2 R2 D2 F' U B2 D U' B' R B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' D' U2
60.	15.89	L R2 D2 F D2 L R2 F2 L R2 D U' F' L R D' R2 D' U' B2 F' L R' B F'
61.	15.10	R2 B' F2 U2 L2 D U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 L R D R' U2 B' L' F2 R2 U2
62.	16.98	D2 U2 F U' B' F' L2 D2 U B L R B F D R2 F D B' U' B L2 B F2 U
63.	12.95	D2 B2 R' D L D U' B' U' B' D U L' R' F D U' L' R F' L2 D' U2 L' R
64.	18.20	D' U' R D U' F' L R2 U2 R' B2 L R2 D2 L' B' F' L F' R2 U B2 R F L'
65.	13.73	D F' L' R' F L' B2 F L2 R' U' L' B U2 R2 B L' U R' D U' L' B L R'
66.	14.44	R' D2 U2 L2 D U2 B L' U' R2 B L2 R U B' D' L2 B' R2 U2 R' D' U' R2 B
67.	15.10	L D' U2 B2 F D B2 F2 L' R' B2 R2 F' L2 D' U2 L' F2 U R' F2 D2 L' R' U2
68.	16.59	D2 U' F L D2 L' F' D' U' R2 B F2 D' U2 F R B2 D B L D' U2 L2 B2 F2
69.	15.50	U L R2 B2 R' B F L2 R' B2 F' U' B2 D2 U' R' U L R' D B2 L' R B L2
70.	14.08	B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' R F2 D' B L2 R' D' U' L D' U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L'
71.	17.81	U' B' L2 F2 R' D' B F L' R2 D' U L R B2 F2 L' B D U R2 D B' F2 L
72.	13.91	U B L' U B R2 D' U L R' B' F R' B F2 D2 U' R2 F' U2 F' D U2 B F
73.	12.76	D L' R2 F D2 B' L' R F2 L R' F2 U2 F2 L R D B' R U2 B F2 R2 F' L
74.	14.99	L2 B F U2 F2 D B2 F L' D2 L F' D U' R F D U2 R2 B D B2 D2 U2 B'
75.	12.90	R D2 U2 L' D U' B2 R' U' L R2 B' D2 L R U' F2 L' R' B' F2 D' B2 F' L2
76.	18.12	L' B2 F L F L2 B2 F' R B2 F' L D' U' L R2 U' L R D' U2 F' L B' R'
77.	19.64	U F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' B' D L' B2 F2 U' L' F L' R B F' L' B2 D
78.	15.79	B2 D U' R B2 F' U B L R D' B' D L R2 D' U R' U2 L R B L2 R2 U
79.	13.76	U2 B R' D2 U L' D' U B' R' B F' L' B2 R F' D2 U' L2 R' D' U L R2 U
80.	16.52	R2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 U2 F' D2 B2 U' B' F R2 U2 R' D2 U2 F L' R2 D L' R D'
81.	17.04	B U2 L' R2 F R D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F' D' U' L2 U2 B' F D L' R U' B' U' B2
82.	15.91	D' L2 R2 U' L R2 B' R D' U' L2 R2 B' L2 D U2 B R B2 F' U' L2 R' B2 R'
83.	17.50	B F' L2 D2 U2 L F' U2 B' F' D' U L B' D2 B' F L' B' F' L' U' L2 B F
84.	15.47	U2 F' D U2 B' F' D' L' R' D' U2 B L R2 D2 B2 R2 F D L R B D2 B2 U'
85.	12.04	L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U B' F2 R2 B2 D2 B R' D' F L2 R' D U2 R' U' F2 D U R
86.	14.54	D' U' R D' U' L2 D U' F L2 R B' L' U2 B L2 R2 U' B' D2 F2 R2 D U2 R
87.	15.11	R' B' R' B2 L' D' B F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' L' F' R2 F' L2 U L' B2 R B2 F'
88.	15.90	L D F2 R B L' R' B F' L' D' R' B' L B R' D2 U' F L' R2 B2 R B2 U'
89.	14.60	U L2 R2 D' F' L' R B' F L2 R2 D R' D2 U2 R2 U B2 F' D U2 L R' U2 R'
90.	15.32	U2 L' R' F2 R U L D U2 B' F2 D2 U' L R D' B' F' L' R' U R' D' B2 L2
91.	17.67	U2 F L' R' D2 B L' D U L R2 F2 U L' R2 B D U' L' D B F' R2 B' R
92.	14.10	R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L' D2 U2 L R' B F L' U' B L R U2 R2 D R' B2 F' L2 D'
93.	14.64	B' L2 R2 U F L' R' B F D L B' U F2 D' L' B R' B2 R D' U' F2 L' R2
94.	12.91	D B F' L B' F U' R D2 B2 L D2 U2 R' D2 U' B' F2 D U2 R' B F2 U2 L2
95.	14.73	D U' B D' U2 L B' U B2 L2 B2 L' D' U2 B L F D' U2 F D' U' L' U' R'
96.	15.84	L2 R' D L2 U' L2 R U B L D R2 D U2 R' B' D B F R2 F' U2 B D2 R
97.	17.55	D2 U B F2 R D2 U2 F2 D U B2 U' F2 U2 R' D2 F' D2 B2 U' B' R' D F' D'
98.	16.78	R2 D U L R2 B F' L2 R' F D2 U' B' F2 U2 B F2 L' R D2 B2 U2 B D B'
99.	14.91	D2 B' F' L B2 D2 L R F D2 U' F2 L' B' F2 D2 U B F L2 R2 F D2 L F'
100.	14.07	D L2 R' F' R D' L2 R D F R U2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 B2 F D' B'


----------



## Escher (Dec 21, 2009)

1:20.03 5x5... so close xD


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

New 3x3 PB lucky single: 12.xx


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 21, 2009)

Caedus said:


> New 3x3 lucky PB: 12.xx



Nice. 1x1, right?


----------



## joey (Dec 21, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > New 3x3 lucky PB: 12.xx
> ...


...


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 21, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > New 3x3 lucky PB: 12.xx
> ...



:fp


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > New *3x3* lucky PB: 12.xx
> ...


 lolol


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 21, 2009)

Escher said:


> 1:20.03 5x5... so close xD



Wow, whose cube are you using atm?

EDIT: And what's your current edge method?


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it's closer to 5, but that's just a guess. The point is not necessarily how many moves it is though, but how easy or straightforward it is. I mean, kite/scallop should be your most used cubeshape. If it isn't, I recommend changing (I used to use paw/paw, but changed to kite/scallop). Technically the cubeshape was a 1 adjustment and a slice turn off kite scallop, but it doesn't get much easier than that >.< . I wouldn't be surprised to see that cubeshape sub1'd (blade740?).
> ...



Yea I used to say pawn, until blade740 slapped me and said it was paw  . I still have a few bad cubeshapes myself, but otherwise I do them optimally. I have actually only recently taken to square/shield, and I love it <3 .



Escher said:


> 1:20.03 5x5... so close xD



I know how that feels; I got a 1:20.xx 5x5 solve out of nowhere once upon a time. Still working on beating it >.<


----------



## Escher (Dec 21, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > 1:20.03 5x5... so close xD
> ...



I have 2 V5s, a white and a black 
This was with my white, it's much better atm but I would like to begin breaking in my black (recognition on white isn't great).
I just use a dumber version of what Dan does here using the E slice mostly.

I just worked out how to turn fast during centres and lookahead during edges


----------



## pappas (Dec 22, 2009)

Statistics for 12-21-2009 14:02:01

Average: 14.82
Standard Deviation: 1.38
Best Time: 12.31
Worst Time: 20.19
Individual Times:
1.	12.76	R' B U R D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F' L2 R D U B' F2 D U' R2 D2 R U' L2 R'
2.	14.21	B2 D2 U2 L2 D' F' D2 U' F D' U' B' L U2 L D2 L2 R' F L' R D L F L
3.	14.60	B R U' L D2 B' F L' B D B2 U B F R' D' U2 R' U' B' F' R' F' R2 F2
4.	(12.31)	D' U F' L R' B F' D2 U2 F' U' B2 R' D B2 R2 F2 D' R D U R B' U' R'
5.	16.46	B U B' L D2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' U2 B' F' D U L' R B2 D U B L2 B R D2
6.	13.31	D' U' L2 R' F' R' F D U' B U F' L R U2 F L R2 D2 U2 L2 R D' U B2
7.	15.66	D2 L R D B F' U' R2 F D2 U2 L2 R2 F' U L R' D2 U' L2 R' F R' B L2
8.	(20.19)	D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' R B' F D L R U2 R2 B2 R D U R' U R2 F L R' D2
9.	17.42	R F' D U' R' B' F D U B' F' U2 R' D L2 R' U' L' D2 U' R U R' D B2
10.	13.60	U' R2 D' U' B2 F2 L D2 L' R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B U' R2 B U' B R U' B D' R'
11.	15.52	U B' L F L2 R' D2 L' B' F2 U2 B2 F' L' D2 U2 F R2 B' R D U B' F2 D2
12.	14.70	U' F R2 B2 F' D' L R' F L2 D L' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F L B D B' L2 R2

Got this yesterday. First sub 15 avg of 12 and 5. The first 5 solves is 13.86 of 5.


----------



## Escher (Dec 22, 2009)

this is freaking insane:

Average of 5: 10.13
1. 9.68 U' R D' L B2 D2 F' R' F' L2 U' L U2 B U D' F' R2 B' F2 U B2 R2 D R' 
2. (9.18) R2 B L' D B U B' R' D F B U' L B' D2 L F' L2 B2 R' B' F' R U2 F2 
3. 9.64 L2 B L' U2 F' L2 U B D R F R D' L2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 B F2 D' B F2 R 
4. (12.21) L' B U D' R F' L2 R2 F B U2 L2 R' F' L' B L R2 F B U' L' D' R L 
5. 11.08 R' U D2 F' B R U2 L R2 D2 F' R B2 L2 D' F' B' R U R2 U2 R2 L2 B' U 

Avg of 12:

Average of 12: 10.91
1. 11.12 L B U' F D R' B' U' R2 F U2 L B L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F U' R 
2. 10.85 F2 B U L' B' U2 R B U2 B2 D B2 L' U' L R D2 B U2 B2 R B R L2 F 
3. 11.71 L' B D' R2 B2 R L2 B2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 B' D' B' U L D2 B F U D F L' 
4. 11.53 L2 R2 D' B U' F' B2 D' U2 R D2 F' B D' U' B' R' B' U B L' D2 B' F2 U2 
5. (12.52) B' F' U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B U' D' F' R U2 L2 D U L D2 F' L' R B' U2 B D' 
6. (8.09) L' U' F' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' L' U2 B D' R2 D' R' B' F R' L U' D2 R' U R2 
7. 11.80 L B' U2 F' L2 B2 U B L F' B2 U F' B D' L D' F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 R' B2 
8. 11.26 D B' R' D B L U' D2 R L' U' B U' D' R' B R' B R' D' L' U' L' D2 R 
9. 12.30 R' B2 U R L F' R' F R2 L B U2 L2 B2 F' D R' D2 F2 L' R2 D' U' R2 F' 
(then the three sub 10s)

8.09 was PLL skip.

This is on a mini DS xD
EDIT: 11.79 session avg of 50


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Most intense cubing session everrrr
First 5 solves = 13.31 Average of 5
Average of 12: 14.60
1. 12.95 F' U' B' R' F2 L' F D' U' R' L D2 R F B D' B' D' B' U2 L2 F2 L D R 
2. 12.73 B D2 F2 D2 U2 L' U' B2 L2 R' D' B R B2 U B' D' R U2 D B2 F D2 R B 
3. 15.56 L U' R2 U2 L' U B R D2 L' F2 L U2 F U2 L F R F B2 R B L D2 L' 
4. 14.25 B U L F' B L2 U' L2 U R2 D' L R D2 F2 D F' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U R' 
5. (12.69) D2 L F' D2 B D B L2 F2 B U' F' B2 U L2 D' R' L D2 F' R' F' L' B' L 
6. (16.71) D' B' D R' L' B R' F2 D' R B2 F2 U F2 R' U' F D2 B2 L D' L' U' B' U' 
7. 14.65 F B R2 F' B' U2 B' F' R2 D' R L2 F R2 U' R2 D R' U2 B F' U2 F2 R2 B' 
8. 14.80 L2 F2 L2 U B' R2 F' D2 B2 F2 U' D' L' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 U' 
9. 14.03 F B D' F B R2 B2 D' L' F U2 R L2 F R2 U B F2 R L2 F2 D2 F2 B2 U 
10. 15.53 U' L2 R' F2 L B F U' D2 L' D R2 B L F D2 U2 R2 B2 L' R D2 F R' F' 
11. 16.22 L D' B' L' B' L2 D L2 U' F' R' U2 B U L R U2 R' U2 L' F L' B' D B' 
12. 15.28 D' U' L' R2 U' D' B2 D2 B R' F' R' D B' F U' D B2 R2 F' R2 B D L2 U


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> This better?



Much.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 22, 2009)

I just did 20 4x4 solves and what do you know. I break my all my PB's.

Single: 54.13
Average of 5: 1:09.37
Average of 12: 1:12.17

The session had 3 sub-1's. 



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 20/20
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:15.37
Standard Deviation: 9.75
Best Time: 54.13
Worst Time: 1:33.28
Individual Times:
1.	1:17.28	D' Uw2 Rw D' U' B2 F2 D F2 Rw R2 B' L B D2 Uw2 U B' F L Rw R F' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 R2 B2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 U2 B2 F Uw'
2.	1:12.56	B L Fw Rw R F' U L Fw2 Uw' U L' D' Uw' U Rw2 R' D2 Uw U2 L2 Rw D2 L' Rw F U' R Uw' B2 L Rw' R Fw' Uw' L2 U2 F Rw' F
3.	1:23.69	Rw' R' U L Rw' Uw2 F L2 Rw' R' B Rw2 Uw R' B D' Rw B2 L Rw B2 Fw' F' L2 Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw' D' L' Rw U' R B' F' Rw' D2 Fw R' D2
4.	1:13.40	D2 F Rw2 R D Uw U' Rw2 D2 L' Rw2 B2 Uw' L2 F2 Rw' R B2 Fw2 F R' F2 R' B2 Rw' U R2 Uw' Fw2 L2 D' Uw2 U' L Rw2 R F D2 L2 R
5.	1:30.12	Rw2 F D2 Rw Fw2 Uw' U L2 Rw R2 U2 Rw2 Uw B2 Fw F R' F2 Uw' B2 R B' Fw' F' L R' D Uw' L' U2 B2 F' R D' Uw Rw' U L2 R' D
*6.	59.56	L' R2 D' U' R2 Uw Rw U' L' Rw2 Uw R Fw D2 Uw U B' Fw F2 L' R2 Fw' Rw2 R2 B' F' Uw' F2 L2 B' F U' B Fw' F' D U Fw' D R2*
7.	1:15.94	D2 Uw2 B' Fw F2 L B2 Fw' F L2 B Fw' L' Rw R2 F D Uw' U' R B' Fw' F Rw' D Uw2 U R' B' Fw2 F' D' Uw' U' R B L2 B2 Fw F'
8.	1:12.61	Rw' Fw' D' B2 L D2 U' Fw' Rw D L Rw2 Uw' U' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L Rw2 D F Rw D' Uw' U2 F' U' B2 Rw F2 L' R U B Fw2 L Rw
9.	1:19.95	Uw2 Rw' R' F' U' F Uw B L' R2 B' Fw2 F2 L' R Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' R2 Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw' R Uw2 R D2 B' Fw' L F' R U2
*10.	59.04	L' Fw L2 R' F2 L2 Fw D Uw2 U' B Fw F Rw2 R2 B Fw2 F2 L D2 B' U Fw' F' Rw2 R' B Fw F2 L R2 B' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw R2 D2 U2*
11.	1:18.25	R B' Fw' L B2 Fw2 D2 U' L' Rw D Fw F Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 R2 Uw B F2 Rw Uw2 B2 Uw B Uw' Rw D R D Uw2 U' Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' L R'
12.	1:17.01	U R' B L D' F2 U' B2 Fw2 F' R' Fw' F2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw' F2 D2 L2 U2 B' Fw F D U2 B2 Fw' F Uw Fw2 R2 Fw2 D2 F' Rw Uw' F D Uw'
13.	1:15.85	D Uw2 U R2 U2 L' Rw Uw' Fw2 R2 D' B' Fw' L' Rw2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 U L2 Rw' D' Fw Uw2 B Fw F2 R Uw' U' L' U Rw' U2 F2 D' Rw2 R
14.	1:15.45	U2 L' R D2 L D Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 D Uw2 U2 R D2 Uw2 L B2 D2 U' L2 Rw R2 B2 R U B2 Fw' F Rw R' F2 D' Uw2 U Fw' R' D' R2 Uw
15.	1:08.18	Rw B Fw2 F2 U B2 F D' U R2 D' B2 F U L Rw2 D' Uw' U' Rw U B' L Rw2 Fw' F D2 Fw F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' B' F Rw' R Fw F D' Uw'
16.	1:19.80	Uw Rw Uw' B Uw R' U2 Fw R U L B2 Rw Uw' Fw' L D B L2 B' Rw2 B D2 U Rw D Uw' L Rw R2 D' B2 D Uw F' Uw2 F Uw' R' F2
*17.	54.13	D2 Uw B D R B L' Rw' R Uw F' L B Fw' D2 U L Fw2 F' R' B Rw2 R' B' D' U' Fw F L' Rw' Fw Uw U L' F R' Uw' Rw2 D' Rw*
18.	1:33.28	L' D L' Rw F U' Rw2 R F D' Rw' R F2 R' U2 F2 Uw2 L' Rw R2 Uw' B' Fw' F U' F' D U Fw' D2 U2 F L D Uw Rw2 U' R' Fw Uw
19.	1:29.08	F L' Fw L' B' Fw' R' Fw L' R F U Rw2 R D' R' B' L B' Rw' Fw D Rw' B2 L B2 L Rw2 R' B' D Rw2 R' B Rw Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 R2
20.	1:12.12	B2 Fw' L Uw2 L' D' U2 B' F D' B' Fw U2 B F' D' Uw' U Rw' R2 B' L' Fw L' Uw U' L' Rw' B2 F' U Rw2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 Uw' U L


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 22, 2009)

Did an average of 100 solves for the first time 
Before I did it, I actually only wanted to do an sub-14 avg12, but then...
4 sub-11s, one of them sub-10 
Sub-11s in bigger font:

13.97, 12.02, 15.57, 17.07, 11.55, 13.12, 13.10+, 13.29, 13.27, 12.86, 14.25, 16.05, 14.79, 13.67, 13.88, 13.29, 12.76, 13.30+, 12.88, 14.39, 13.76, 13.72, 11.17, 19.03, 13.73, 11.93, 15.15, 14.83, 15.97, 14.85, 13.24, 12.00, 12.69, 14.51, *10.64*, 15.11, 13.81, 12.78, 12.95, 11.13[PLL skip], 14.19, *10.12[PLL skip]*, 13.77, 16.23, 12.69, 12.49, 15.08, 14.07, 13.10, 14.08, 11.86, 15.98, 15.19, 13.44, 13.40, 14.97, 10.76, 16.12, 12.52, 14.44, 12.33, 13.30, 12.28, 13.53, 16.70, 14.68, 16.82, 14.98, 11.19, 11.82, 13.94, 15.24, 11.43, 14.66, (19.60), 13.98, *(9.91[PLL skip])*, 14.84, 13.11, 14.11, 16.14+, 13.91, 16.01, 14.46, *10.53*, 13.64, 14.98, 16.37, 18.59+, 15.40, 15.51, 12.88, 13.56, 13.55, 14.01, 14.57, 15.18, 15.12, 14.09, 15.41

Average of 100: 13.93



Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.93
1. 13.97 F' U D' R' B' D' F' U R U2 F2 L' U2 F L2 R B2 L2 U' L2 F' R U2 L' D
2. 12.02 F' B U' L' F B R2 U B2 F L' U2 R' B' U' B' F2 D R2 L' B F R' B L'
3. 15.57 L U' B2 D F L' D' F' D F' B L B' L2 D B' F2 R' B2 L B U' R B F2
4. 17.07 F2 B' L B' U D' B2 R D L R' U' R' F L2 R2 U' F' L R B' D U' R2 B'
5. 11.55 F D R L F L' D F2 B' L' D2 F U' R' B F L' R F D' L2 F R D2 B'
6. 13.12 L' D' R2 U F B L' R F' R2 F' R2 D2 U B D2 R2 F2 U2 F R L U R2 F
7. 13.10+ U' B R' D' F2 L' U2 B F R' D' L F' U F2 R' L F R B' D' R' L2 D2 L2
8. 13.29 D2 F R B2 L U2 F L2 R U' B2 R2 L' B' L2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 F' L D2 B' F2
9. 13.27 D B2 F D2 L' D2 U' L' R F B L2 B2 D2 L' U2 L B' D B' R2 D' B' L U'
10. 12.86 F2 L F B2 R' D B2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 D' L B D2 U2 F2 R' L U B2 R' D L2
11. 14.25 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R' B' U B2 D2 U2 R2 L' B' R' B' U R2
12. 16.05 R D R2 U' L R2 U B2 U2 L B' R' U' L2 B' R' D' F' B' L F2 B R F2 D2
13. 14.79 B F' R2 F D2 R B' L R F U' F2 B' L2 B F D R' B2 L R2 D U2 R2 B'
14. 13.67 B2 U R2 L F2 U2 L U R B U' B' D2 F' L B D' R' U2 R D2 L D2 F' R'
15. 13.88 U' L' R2 F' U' B2 D' B2 D' F' D2 L B L2 D2 U R' L2 F' B2 U2 F' B2 U2 F
16. 13.29 B2 D L' B' R U2 L' R' F L R D2 R2 L' B L2 U F' D2 U L F' R2 D2 U2
17. 12.76 B2 F' D' U' L2 B' L D2 U2 B' R' U' B' F2 R2 F L' F D2 F2 R2 U F' U2 L2
18. 13.30+ L2 B2 U R U L2 U' D' F' L' D2 R F' L' D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 L' B R L' D'
19. 12.88 D U2 B2 R U2 B' F2 U2 B2 L' F2 B' R L D2 F2 B L2 F' L' R' D U2 F2 D'
20. 14.39 L R2 F2 B' R2 B F2 R' L F' B U2 D2 R D2 B D2 R2 B' L2 D F R2 L' B2
21. 13.76 U L2 F L' B2 L U' D B2 F U2 L2 D' B2 D' F R' U' R' D F' B' R2 B2 U
22. 13.72 D2 U R' D R' U' D2 F L R' F2 B' U2 L2 F' D R2 F B' L2 R D' B2 U L2
23. 11.17 D2 B2 F2 D2 U B' F2 D' F D' F2 B L2 B2 L2 B' D B' F U2 D R' B' U' B
24. 19.03 U' F2 U L2 F D2 U' F' L' U' D2 L' F B2 R B2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R' L' B'
25. 13.73 L' F L' U' L' R2 F' L D2 F D2 L U2 L2 D R2 U' D F2 L F B U2 B' R
26. 11.93 R2 F D' B' U D B' D B' U R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L U2 R2 B2 D F L' D' B2 L'
27. 15.15 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L' U2 R F' R' L2 D2 L' U L2 U L' B L B' F2 L' F2 U' R
28. 14.83 U2 F' D R2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 R' B2 L' F2 U B' D R' L' U R2 D L2 B2 L2 F'
29. 15.97 F2 B U2 B2 L B' R' D' B' U D' B2 L2 R2 D' R' F' R B L R' B2 F2 R2 L2
30. 14.85 U' B2 D B F' R L U2 B U' D2 L' F2 L F' R' F' D U F' B' D' R2 B' D'
31. 13.24 D U' B D' B R' U' B2 D R2 F U' B' R U2 L' B2 U2 F R' L' F' B' R' B
32. 12.00 L' B' L' R2 B2 U' D2 R U R B' U2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 B2 D' L' R D B D' F
33. 12.69 R2 F2 B D B F2 D2 F' D' F D2 R' F U F' R L2 U L F' L B2 F' L' U'
34. 14.51 F' R B' U' D2 B2 D U' B U2 B2 F L' B F' D2 F2 U2 F U' F L' D R D'
35. 10.64 R B2 L' F' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U D2 B U L2 B L2 F' R' B F U L U' R' D'
36. 15.11 R2 F2 U2 R D' R' F' B2 U R2 L2 B' L2 R U R2 L D U' F' U2 F D' L' D
37. 13.81 B L D F D L2 F' R2 B2 U2 D2 F B' R L2 U B F2 D' F2 U D' L' U2 D2
38. 12.78 R2 B' U' R L' F2 L F' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 R B U' D2 F B R' L F'
39. 12.95 L2 U2 D' L' D' B' F2 R D2 L' B R2 D' L2 D B' L R' D B' R' L' F' B' D'
40. 11.13[PLL skip] R2 F' L R' U' R2 B2 F' L F2 D2 F2 B2 L F D2 U2 F2 U2 L' F B' L2 U F'
41. 14.19 D U' B' D' B2 L' F' B' L' U L2 B F U2 F' D' L2 F B' D' L' R D2 R F'
42. 10.12[PLL skip] F R' U L B F D2 B D' R2 L D2 U2 F' D B' L2 U2 F2 L D R B D2 F
43. 13.77 D' F2 U' B' L2 R2 D2 F U2 B L' F' B2 R B2 R D' L2 R' U2 D2 L U2 R' U'
44. 16.23 U R2 F L D R2 L2 F' U2 R F2 R2 B' D2 L' D R2 D' U2 F U' F2 U' F' B
45. 12.69 U F2 U D2 L' R2 B2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L B' R U2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 R' F2 D' B2
46. 12.49 B2 U' L D2 L B2 L2 U' D' F' L D B' L2 U2 L' D' F R2 D B F2 U' F D'
47. 15.08 U' L' D' F D L' F' R B' D F' L B F' R' D2 F U' D R2 U' D' B R2 U
48. 14.07 L' D2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 R' D' B U' F' D' U2 R2 U2 R' U B' U F R' L2 U'
49. 13.10 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 R' F R F2 B R2 D L2 U2 F L D' F' U F D2 U2
50. 14.08 U2 D' L' R2 B2 L2 R B L' B' U R2 D2 B' L D' U L' F' L' F U L2 D2 U
51. 11.86 L' B' D U2 L D2 B' R' B D U2 L R' D U L D2 U2 R' F U' L' F2 B2 R'
52. 15.98 U2 D F' L2 U' F U2 D B' R F2 U B2 D R U' B R' D R F' U' B' F2 U2
53. 15.19 B' U D' B' F' R L2 U2 L R B' F2 U2 R2 U2 D B' F' L' U' D F' D2 L U
54. 13.44 R2 F L F2 B2 L' R' B2 L' F2 U' D' F' R' U2 R L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F' R F2
55. 13.40 R U D2 L' R' D U' F' R2 L' D' U' R2 L' D2 L B L2 B D B2 D' R' B2 U2
56. 14.97 R2 L2 D2 L' F L2 F U' D' F' D2 R2 D2 R' D B U F' L' U B2 U D2 R U
57. 10.76 U D' B' U2 B U' B R' B F' U B R2 D B U2 R' L2 D L2 F' U' R' D' L'
58. 16.12 R2 U2 D B F' R' L2 B' L F2 R D' U2 L2 R' F L' B2 R' B' R' F2 D' R' U'
59. 12.52 D B L U2 L B2 R2 B2 L B' U2 D R B' R2 L2 D2 B' D F' U' D' F2 R2 L2
60. 14.44 L R2 B2 D' R D L2 R2 D' U2 L R F2 U F2 R2 F' L' R2 U R2 U R' U R2
61. 12.33 R' F L R2 B L' R2 D2 L2 B2 L' F' D B' U' R B D' U' F' L2 U' F B' U
62. 13.30 F2 R' L F' U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B' F D' F D' U B2 U D' F D' R2 U2 L'
63. 12.28 U' F' D B' F' U' F2 R U' R' F' L' F2 R' F2 U R' B2 F' U B' L2 U2 B2 R'
64. 13.53 R2 L2 B2 U B' R L D L' F D F U2 L' U' L' U' L B U' F' D' R U F
65. 16.70 L R2 U2 F2 L2 U B' D' U' B L' F R' D2 F' U R2 U D' L' U2 R2 L2 F D
66. 14.68 F' D' L2 D R2 B U' B' L D2 U B2 U' R F B2 U2 R2 B' D' R U' B' F L2
67. 16.82 B U2 B' F U D2 B' U' B' R' U L B2 L2 D' R2 U R B2 R F L U' R D'
68. 14.98 D2 B2 U D2 B L B2 L U' F2 U2 B2 D U B2 L' U L' F B2 D U R2 F L2
69. 11.19 F' B U2 D' R2 D2 R D2 U B' L' B2 R2 F' B2 D2 F R D F' D U2 B D B'
70. 11.82 B2 L F2 B' D2 B2 R B2 F D' F L U2 F2 L F2 D F' U D2 F' D L' D U
71. 13.94 U2 L B U' R U2 D F' R2 U L2 U2 B' U2 D' L F2 B' R L' U L2 R' F B'
72. 15.24 U' B2 D2 R2 F U L D B' U R D F' U2 R2 D' B' F' U2 R U D' L' F L'
73. 11.43 B' R2 U B' U F2 R D2 B2 F' R L' F2 R2 D' R U2 F' B U L2 U' D2 B' U2
74. 14.66 U2 D' F L2 B2 D F B2 R L' D L2 F' R F2 U D' B2 L F2 R D2 F L2 B2
75. (19.60) B2 L' F' U' R F B2 D U2 B' U D B' R F2 R L2 F2 B D F B' D' U' L2
76. 13.98 D' L2 U B U2 F U2 D2 B2 R' F' R' L2 F L2 U2 R' B' L R2 U' D L' F' U
77. (9.91[PLL skip]) U2 D2 B2 F U F L2 D' U' F' L' F' D2 F2 R' L' D F2 U D2 L2 F L' R' F'
78. 14.84 R2 L' U' B2 F2 R2 L' B2 L2 B L' B D' L R' U' F L B' D L R' F2 D L
79. 13.11 L' U F' U' R D' L2 B2 R D' U L R' B' D2 R' D F U' R2 D' R D L F'
80. 14.11 U2 L' B' U B' D' L U D' R2 L2 D' B2 F R' D2 U' B F2 U F R U2 R2 F2
81. 16.14+ B R2 L2 F D' U2 F2 B U2 D2 R' U L' U L' D' U2 L R' B2 L2 U2 D2 L R
82. 13.91 B2 D' L2 B2 U F' R U D' R F' R' B R F' D2 B D' L R D' F2 D' L' D2
83. 16.01 R L' U2 L2 R2 F R' D2 F2 D' F R2 D R2 L D U' F D2 F' R2 L' B2 U' B2
84. 14.46 B' D R2 L' U' L2 U R' B2 R' F L B2 F D' U R D L D2 B' U R2 B F'
85. 10.53 D B' D R2 L U' F2 L2 B' U D L' F2 R U2 D B2 L2 R B U2 F2 U L' D'
86. 13.64 D' L B2 F2 L2 D' R U2 L2 D F U D L2 B2 D' L' F2 B' D2 F2 U2 B F' R2
87. 14.98 D2 B D2 B2 R F2 B2 R2 F2 R' L2 U2 B' R2 U' R B F2 R B2 L' R' B2 L' B'
88. 16.37 D U R2 L U' L' B R2 U D' R2 B2 L2 U F B2 R B' U' D' B2 F' L' B R2
89. 18.59+ U F D2 R U' D' L2 B2 D' B U L2 R2 F' R' B U D F2 R2 U' F L U D'
90. 15.40 F' D' F' D' F2 R' B2 F' R' F' B2 D2 L' U2 L' D' R2 B F D B' F' L' R U'
91. 15.51 F2 R F' D F' R' D2 L' D' B' L' F' D L' U D2 L' B U2 B F D' U2 R L'
92. 12.88 B2 R2 U R U2 F' L2 U L' D L' B R' L' U2 B L2 B U' R D2 B' U' D2 F'
93. 13.56 U2 F2 R2 U2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L U' D' B U2 L B U D2 R2 F U' D F2
94. 13.55 U R2 D' R F D F' L D2 L' R' U' L' R' U R' D2 U' B' F' D2 U2 F2 D R
95. 14.01 D2 F' D' B R' F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F D' L R2 F' R2 L2 D' B D F' B2 U L U2
96. 14.57 U' L D B' F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' F D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' D' L' R2 B' F U2
97. 15.18 L R' U L2 R F' R L' D2 B2 U' B' R F2 D2 U F' R' U' F' L B' U F' D'
98. 15.12 U D' F2 U L U2 F D U L2 B' D2 L F L' F2 U2 D B2 L' U2 L2 U F2 R
99. 14.09 U2 D B' R2 U2 R U2 R2 D' U F2 R' U D L2 B' U' F2 L D' U2 R L' U2 L'
100. 15.41 F R F2 D' R2 D U F' D U' B' D L F' L' F' B2 R2 F2 U D' F2 B2 L' F



Included my first sub-13 avg12:

13.24, 12.00, 12.69, 14.51, 10.64, (15.11), 13.81, 12.78, 12.95, 11.13[PLL skip], 14.19, (10.12[PLL skip]) = 12.79


----------



## Meisen (Dec 22, 2009)

New PB of 5 (17.491) and 12 (18.414). The 5 had one +2 and the 12 had two +2's in them.

Irritating, but oh well 

I still can't seem to keep the good flow for an average of 100, but it's getting closer. I will have a sub 20 average of 100 before the year 2010!!


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 22, 2009)

2x2 + 3x3 + Square-1 relay 34.82
no inspection 2x2 + 3x3 + Square-1 + Pyraminx 59.99

pointless relays ftw


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got 26.92 on the Heise simulator.
Anything sub-30 at this point is w00t for me.


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

PB average of 5, and PB NL single.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 12.79 (Was so in the zone. X-cross, mulitslotting, Sune, H-perm.
worst time: 20.13

current avg5: 18.66 (σ = 1.53) (woohoo!)
best avg5: 18.66 (σ = 1.53)

19.86, 12.79, 20.13, 19.63, 16.50


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

What are you averaging right now Edward?


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> What are you averaging right now Edward?



Around 19.5 seconds. But I won't call myself sub 20 until ALL my averages are like that one.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you ever done an average of 12, Edward? (Just saying... most people don't consider their best avg5 to be their best average because there's too much luck involved.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Sigh, I'm a second behind you but my averages are ahead of you.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2009)

I learned all 21 PLLs!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Didn't you do that a while ago? That's what your signature said ... I still have to learn my second N perm, for some reason I can't mirror mine very well.


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Have you ever done an average of 12, Edward? (Just saying... most people don't consider their best avg5 to be their best average because there's too much luck involved.)



Did an a 25, got 20.xx (lost the results during a computer clean up). I've improved since then, and sub 20 is much easier now (Almost effortless sometimes).


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2009)

No, you don't understand. Average. Of. 12. Solves.

That's the standard for unofficial averages. Haven't you noticed by now that everyone does averages of 12 and keeps track of those as their PB averages, and says they're sub-X when their average of 12 is? What is so difficult about doing 12 solves, seriously? Do you only have two minutes to cube each day or something?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> No, you don't understand. Average. Of. 12. Solves.
> 
> That's the standard for unofficial averages. Haven't you noticed by now that everyone does averages of 12 and keeps track of those as their PB averages, and says they're sub-X when their average of 12 is? What is so difficult about doing 12 solves, seriously? Do you only have two minutes to cube each day or something?



I prefer A100 with at least 50 sub-x's.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 22, 2009)

3x3x3 avg. 5 of 5 PB!

16.85, 15.95, (23.05), (13.61), 17.60 = 16.80

I've never gotten a sub-19 average before. 13.61 was PLL skip.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 23, 2009)

Session average: 17.96
1. 16.00 R' B' F' U' R' B' R2 F L U2 B2 R' B' R2 U2 B U L2 R2 U' F' L2 B U' R2
2. 20.24 L B' L' R2 U2 D2 B F2 D2 U L2 F2 B' D' L2 B' L' F2 L2 D2 B2 D B L' U'
3. (23.05) L B2 L' U R' U2 D R U2 F B2 L B U' B' D U L2 B' L2 B U F D' R
4. 19.34 D' F R' D B U' F' L R2 U D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L' F U2 D2 R U2 R D
5. 14.51 F' D' U F D2 B' L' F' B R B2 D2 U F D L' R2 U' F2 L' R U' R' L2 D2
6. 18.28 U' B2 R B2 D' B F' U2 B' F2 L' R D R2 F' B2 R' L2 B2 D2 U F2 D2 F R
7. (13.89) F U2 R2 F' D' B D U2 L' R2 B' L D' U2 R2 L2 U F' B2 U' B2 R B D R2
8. 19.37 L2 U' B2 L' D R U D' L B2 D' U L' U' D F2 B' L' U L' B' F' R2 L2 F'
9. 20.14 R F2 B U' B D' L2 U L2 F' R B' R2 L B2 R2 L D' F' R F' R' F' U D2
10. 17.32 U F2 R2 D U' F' L D' R2 D B F' R' U R' U F U R U' F L2 B' F2 R
11. 18.30 F2 D' L' B L' R B' R2 U D R D2 B F2 D' R B U2 D' R2 D L R B L
12. 16.14 B R2 D U' F D B2 F2 L2 R D2 L' B R' B' U R2 L2 B2 R' L' U2 R L2 F2 

i avg high 19s


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > No, you don't understand. Average. Of. 12. Solves.
> ...


Yeah. My average of 12 is 14.xy but I wouldn't consider myself sub-15 at all. I'm 16ish averages.


----------



## Royals (Dec 23, 2009)

P.B average of 100

number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.46
worst time: 28.77

current avg5: 22.17 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 19.41 (σ = 2.08)

current avg12: 21.85 (σ = 1.28)
best avg12: 20.81 (σ = 2.11)

current avg100: 21.83 (σ = 2.17)
best avg100: 21.83 (σ = 2.17)

session avg: 21.83 (σ = 2.17)
session mean: 21.84

And to Edward: I get averages of 5 sub 20 often yet I still wouldn't call myself sub 20. I believe an average of 100 but there is no set barrier or average of that you have to achieve. Maybe we should come up with a universally accepted average to be "sub 20/15/10 whatever". Just my 2 cents.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 23, 2009)

Average of 12: 4.34
1. 4.18 U' F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R2 F' U' 
2. 4.48 R U2 R U' R2 U R2 F U 
3. 5.48 U2 F2 U' R U2 R' U2 
4. 4.04 F U R2 U R' F R2 U2 R' 
5. 4.14 F' R F2 R' F R' U2 F' U' 
6. 4.66 U2 F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 
7. 3.90 U2 R' F' R' U R2 F' R2 F' U2 
8. 4.30 U R' F U2 F' R' F U2 F U2 
9. (6.21) U F' U R' F U2 F U2 R' 
10. 4.37 U R' U R F' R2 U F2 
11. 3.81 F U2 R2 U' F R' U' R F2 U' 
12. (3.34) R' F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 

2x2... yay


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 23, 2009)

After about 1 week =D
9.60
Cross on U
D L2 F' D B L' U' F2 R U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F L' R B U' B R2 U' R2 
z2 y' F' D2' R D2'
R' U' R
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U L' U2' L U' y L U L'
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2122

My first sub-50  (With Y-perm faiol)


----------



## Meisen (Dec 23, 2009)

Royals said:


> Maybe we should come up with a universally accepted average to be "sub 20/15/10 whatever". Just my 2 cents.



That might be derived from this tread?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=284955


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 23, 2009)

My F2L is now faster than my LBL.

Now I just need a real cube.

And by real I mean fake. And by fake I mean Type-C.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 23, 2009)

I improved slightly last night, I improved my PB from a 49.96 down to a 46.33.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 23, 2009)

Statistics for 12-23-2009 17:09:33

Average: 1:28.84
Standard Deviation: 5.43
Best Time: 1:20.33
Worst Time: 1:40.39


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	(1:20.33)	
_L' R2 D' B' R' B Fw' F2 R F' Rw2 U Rw U2 R D R' B L Rw' R' Uw B2 Uw Rw' U2 Rw D2 Uw B' R2 F2 L Fw' L Rw' R' U2 Rw' U_
2.	1:28.73	O
_B Rw2 D2 L' Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 U' F' Rw Uw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D Uw2 U' B D B' Fw' R2 F' U2 L Rw' U2 R' U B Rw2 B Fw' Rw D R2_ 
3.	1:21.38	P_
Rw' Fw' F L' R B' Fw F' R2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw' L Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 U2 F2 L Rw R' Uw Fw2 L' D Uw' U' R2 B Rw2 R2 Fw2 L' F U' Fw L2	_
4.	1:36.41	O
_Rw Fw Uw' Rw' R U' Rw B' Fw F2 L2 R' B Fw' F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw U R D2 Uw' U Rw' B' Fw' F' U F2 L' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' B Fw' F' Uw R'	
_5.	1:38.52	OP
_R2 U L Rw2 R2 F' D Uw2 U2 L2 F' U' Fw' L' D L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw D Uw2 U' L Rw' R F' D' R B Fw F R2 B' Fw R F' R'_
6.	1:30.05	
_B D2 L2 D' R2 B F' D' Rw2 R2 B' Fw F2 Uw R2 B2 Fw F Rw' R' D' Uw' U B2 R' Fw F' L' R2 D2 F U' F Rw' D Rw' R2 B Rw R'_
7.	1:24.41	
_D2 Uw' U2 Rw F L Rw2 R' D' U' B L Rw2 U2 L Rw' U' B Fw U' F' L2 Uw' U Fw' F2 Uw U L R2 F D2 L Rw' R B' Rw2 R2 Uw' U_
8.	1:28.75	O
_U' Rw R' F U B R' D2 Rw' D2 L' Rw' R' B2 F2 D' Uw U2 L U R' B' Uw F' D2 L2 Fw F2 R Uw L D Fw Rw' R2 B' Uw L B2 Fw2_
9.	(1:40.39) POP
_ Uw2 Rw2 Fw' U Fw L2 F' L' Fw2 F' L2 Fw' L' B' Fw2 F2 D Uw' U' B D L Rw' B U' Rw Uw' U' Fw F R' U Fw L2 Rw D2 Uw Fw2 R B_
10.	1:20.59	
_L Rw2 R2 D2 U2 Fw Rw Fw2 L Rw R Uw Fw' L' B' R2 D Uw U2 Rw' R2 B2 F U2 B' Fw2 R2 Uw' B2 F' Uw' R D Uw' U2 R' B2 Fw2 F R_
11.	1:35.09	P
_U' F U L U' B2 R Fw Rw' D' Uw2 U2 F D2 Uw U2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 R' Fw2 D U' Rw Uw Rw R Uw U' L U2 R2 U2 R D2 Uw' U2 L2 B'_
12.	1:24.42	
_Fw2 Rw' R' B' Fw F' Rw2 D B D Fw2 Uw' R B' Fw2 U' L' B2 D Uw B' F' R' Uw' L2 Rw2 R B' Rw' R' F L D Uw' U L Rw2 D Uw' U_



I've had a fair few avg of 5s sub 1.30 before but I don't think I've had avg12 before. Even better, this was with my brand new QJ that arrived in the post today.

EDIT - 4x4 btw


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2009)

Picked my magic up again 
First sub-0.90:

0.84


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

NEW PB!!!! 10.31!!!!

I'm really happy. 

HUGE jump in time barrier.


----------



## ianini (Dec 23, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> NEW PB!!!! 10.31!!!!
> 
> I'm really happy.
> 
> HUGE jump in time barrier.



What was your previous pb?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 23, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> NEW PB!!!! 10.31!!!!
> 
> I'm really happy.
> 
> HUGE jump in time barrier.



?

I thought you averaged ~40 seconds... 3x3 right?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol.. I don't think I should count that.

F2L skip. ........

mehmehmehmeh

Anyway, new real PB is

24.79. 

lol.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 23, 2009)

*New PB!*



Average of 5: 16.745

1. 16.387 D2 B F2 L2 U2 D2 F' R' L' U2 B' U B2 R' F2 R' B' L R2 U' F2 B' U L2 F2
2. (20.997) U B' D' F' B L2 B U2 L B D' L' D' U B2 D2 R2 F B2 R' B' D2 B' U' F2
3. 16.630 D' F D F D2 B' D2 B' R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' U F2 D' U2 B' D2 U' B F2
4. 17.217 D' B U2 B' R2 F' R D2 U' B' R' F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F' R' D' B' L B D2 R2 U'
5. (14.823) D' L U L D2 L F U2 R2 B2 F' R' F2 R2 B2 U F2 R' U D2 B U2 R B' R


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Lol.. I don't think I should count that.
> 
> F2L skip. ........
> 
> ...


How did you get an F2L SKIP!!!! What program were you using for scrambling?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 23, 2009)

Uh, yeah, don't use LL scrambles as whole solve scrambles >_>


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.. I don't think I should count that.
> ...


Lol, lets just forget I ever posted that.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



The cubing community never forgets. We will now use that post against you in every single argument you get involved in.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 23, 2009)

New 5x5 single PB of 2:11.59. Beats my old one by 7 seconds. =]


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


 
I'm dead now, aren't I.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


Yeah, and I got a F2L skip once.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Great.
I thought I was disliked enough as a noob.
And, on the slightly less dull side, at least I'm not 
alone.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> *I thought I was disliked enough as a noob*.
> And, on the slightly less dull side, at least I'm not
> alone.



You're not disliked.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


Yeeeeaaaaaah.....
Suuuuurrrrrreeeeee....


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Great.
> I thought I was disliked enough as a noob.
> And, on the slightly less dull side, at least I'm not
> alone.



Lol. Take a joke. 

On topic...

PB average of 12 - 21.47



Spoiler



Average: 21.47
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 18.52
Worst Time: 25.09
Individual Times:
1. 20.43
2. 20.72
3. 21.79
4. 20.15
5. 19.43
6. 22.58
7. (18.52)
8. 21.94 
9. 24.84 
10. 20.05
11. (25.09) 
12. 22.75



Turns out listening to Maarten could be a good idea...sometimes...


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Great.
> ...


*Facepalms Self, Throws Head Violently On Keyboard, And Wishes To Own A Type AV.*


----------



## Tortin (Dec 24, 2009)

So close!

Average of 12: 12.15
1. 11.37 D' B2 F2 D2 L F2 R D F D2 L U R F2 U2 F R F L' F U B' D2 B2 D'
2. 13.04 D2 F2 R2 U D2 R' L2 U' D L' R' D2 B L2 R' F R' L F2 U R2 U D B U2
3. 10.78 F R' D L2 U2 F' R B2 R2 L' U B' F2 U D' F' B U2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 B' R2
4. (14.08) L D' F' L F' R' F2 D' B L2 D B2 R' L2 D' R' B' D B' L F' R L U B2
5. 12.09 U2 B2 U' D F2 R' F2 R F' B' D2 B L2 U D2 F' U D' B' R2 U2 F D L' F'
6. 12.21 R B2 R F D' U F' B' R' D' L2 F' R F R F U2 D2 B L' U' L U R2 F
7. 13.38 D2 R' B' L R2 B2 U2 F U' R' F2 L2 B D' F R B D2 L B2 D' B D' B F'
8. 12.32 R' F' B2 D B D L2 F' U F2 B2 R L U D2 R U' B2 R' F' R' B' L2 R B'
9. 11.75 F2 R2 L D' U2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R F' U' L' R F U' D' F2 L' R2 U2 L2
10. (10.68) F D R' D2 L2 B U2 L' R F R2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 U R' D2 L B D' R' F' B2
11. 11.90 U R' L' B2 F' R2 F' R' L2 F' L' D U' R2 F' U' R2 B2 U2 F D B' L B' R2
12. 12.63 D' B L B' R' F' U' R2 F2 R2 D' B' L' B2 R' U' R2 L' B' L2 R' U' D' B' F2 

The two counting 13s killed the average.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Average of 12: 12.15


W...T...F...


----------



## Tortin (Dec 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 12.15
> ...



xD Something wrong?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



that's ridiculously close to my PB


----------



## Tortin (Dec 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



What's yours?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Obviously something very close to 12.15 

Santa loves me
Cross on R
U2 D F2 R' F2 R2 L B F D2 U' B2 L' F2 U B F2 R' U' R F' U2 B2 L2 F' 
OLL skip + L perm  9.14


Spoiler



y x' D' F' L F' R' F' D'


*was doing the pogobat method contest, this is so a lucky PB. seriously. you should try it*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> *Facepalms Self, Throws Head Violently On Keyboard, *And Wishes To Own A Type AV*.*



I could sell you it if you really wanted it. It's not that special to me.
On topic: sub WR PB 
7.01
OLL skip.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 24, 2009)

11.40 Lucky single.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 9.72
worst time: 17.24

current avg5: 13.56 (σ = 2.43)
best avg5: 13.56 (σ = 2.43)

session avg: 13.56 (σ = 2.43)

ouch sd. I need to work on that.

13.50, 10.61, 16.57, 9.72, 17.24

edit: U Perm Time Attack 2.82. Could use some work.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 12.15
> ...



Toooo fast, Emily.


----------



## Tortin (Dec 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



?

Sub-55 4x4 a5

Session average: 54.83
1. 56.84 u2 L f B' D' R2 D' R2 L u B D' R' r2 u L2 F2 u2 f2 U' u D' L B R2 U' L2 R F' R' f' R' U r' u' R' r2 L' B' R2
2. (59.76) F B R' r2 B' F2 r' F2 r D' F2 f' B r' L f2 r' f2 u D' B' U2 u B' U F D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 u' D' f2 F' L B2 r L
3. (49.81) U2 L2 r2 F2 f' R' r2 U2 L2 F2 f2 R u2 L' f' D f' B L' F' r R f F' u' F r u' U D2 r' F2 R' L D' L U2 R' D2 U
4. 55.24 B2 L2 R' f2 B2 R2 D' L' R u' D2 B' U' r F' B2 L' B2 R' F r' B' R2 F' U2 f2 B2 D2 U u' R2 u B' F2 u f U2 f' L2 R2
5. 52.42 R f2 F2 r2 B2 u' D' U' L' D F u L' F2 U B R f' u' D r2 D2 u2 L2 U2 u' L' B L F2 r R U2 L2 u' B2 D' u r2 U2


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...


11.94:

10.20, 12.74, 10.81, 11.79, 11.82, 10.95, 12.12, 12.79, (13.68), 13.07, 13.11, (10.07)




Tortin said:


> Sub-55 4x4 a5


stopit D:


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

i learned how to solve a sq1 (aside parity.) and learned ortega and got a new pb of 6.50 with it today. All at work =)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2009)

I reconstructed some noob's fake "nonlucky 8.61" solve.

video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os9-BiA-Pbk

scramble (cube explorer): U2 R2 L2 F' D2 F D' L2 D2 F R' U R L B2 L' D2 U' (cross on D)
reconstructed solve:
F2L: U R' U' R' y L U L' R U' R' U L (12)
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7)
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11)
Total: 30 moves. Clearly not nonlucky and I'm pretty sure it's setup. Knowing the solution, I got a 5.59 the first try...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I reconstructed some noob's fake "nonlucky 8.61" solve.
> 
> video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os9-BiA-Pbk
> 
> ...



wow owned... this guy fails bigtime.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I reconstructed some noob's fake "nonlucky 8.61" solve.
> 
> video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os9-BiA-Pbk
> 
> ...



That's mine. Look in the tags. "yeah it's prepared"


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I reconstructed some noob's fake "nonlucky 8.61" solve.
> ...



Because it's totally accepted to not make it clear that it's prepared.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I reconstructed some noob's fake "nonlucky 8.61" solve.
> ...



didn't see that part... so sorry for the comment.... but maybe that should be in the title and not non lucky solve? i dunno just saying. better than i could do xD


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll put it in the title if it makes everyone feel better.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, you're still all "non-lucky", "personal best", etc. Most people aren't gonna read the tags so you're still lying to anyone who watches the video and thinks it's real.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, you're still all "non-lucky", "personal best", etc. Most people aren't gonna read the tags so you're still lying to anyone who watches the video and thinks it's real.



Sorry. Read above post.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 24, 2009)

2.82, 3.87, 3.28, 3.64, 3.44, 5.05, 4.60, 3.80, 4.34, 4.22, 3.78, 6.23 =>4.00 (SD=0.52)

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 24, 2009)

A few fast square-1 algs while learning VDB.

EO: 
adj-adj: 1.21
opp-opp: 0.41

CP:
N-N: 1.08
J-J: 1.15
N-J: 1.33

EP:
O clockwise: 3.80
O counterclockwise: 3.68
U clockwise: 1.88
U counterclockwise: 1.69
Adj-Adj: 0.90
Opp-Opp: 1.28
W-Opp (because it's fun): 3.33

Also, finally solved 7x7 with only half turns


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 24, 2009)

OMGOMG!!! 12.33 a5. yayay. I can't believe it . Average of 5: 12.33
1. 13.08 B2 R' U2 D2 L' U L2 D2 B2 D B F2 D' B2 U2 L F' B D2 F2 L' B2 F D' F 
2. (17.71) L' R' B2 L' F' D U R U F B R2 U2 D' B2 L B2 U2 B F' R' L' D' F2 D 
3. 11.80 L F' L2 R2 U L2 D2 U' F' R' L' B' R2 B R2 D2 B2 U' R B D2 U R' U2 F 
4. 12.09 U2 B R2 L2 F R' B2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D U B L' B2 L2 B 
5. (11.60) R' L2 F D' F D' R' F R2 D2 R' U2 R L2 B2 R2 D2 L U B' L2 U R' U L'


----------



## plechoss (Dec 24, 2009)

Average: *2.93*
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 1.18
Worst Time: 4.61
Individual Times:
1.	2.41	R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 F' U' R' F' U
2.	3.53	F' U' R2 F U' F' U' F2 R2 U' R2
3.	3.19	U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 F U2 R'
4.	3.27	R2 U' F U' R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U
5.	2.15	U' R U F U' F U R' F' R F'
6.	(4.61)	F' U' R' F' R F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U'
7.	2.00	R2 U2 R U2 R F2 R2 F U2 F R
8.	2.08	R' U F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 U' F'
9.	(1.18)	F R2 U R F' U R' F' U F' U2
10.	3.52	F2 U2 R2 F2 R U' F' R2 F2 R U
11.	4.16	F' R2 F R U2 F' U2 F' R U' R
12.	2.97	F U R' U R2 U2 R F2 R U' R2
Yay! First sub3 avg 
and 2.08 avg5:
1.	2.15	U' R U F U' F U R' F' R F'
2.	(4.61)	F' U' R' F' R F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U'
3.	2.00	R2 U2 R U2 R F2 R2 F U2 F R
4.	2.08	R' U F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 U' F'
5.	(1.18)	F R2 U R F' U R' F' U F' U2


----------



## powershotman (Dec 24, 2009)

James said:


> 10.59 with ZZ! My new lucky PB!
> 
> Last layer skip after phasing.
> 
> ...


impressive..


----------



## zosomaniac (Dec 24, 2009)

QQTIMER A5:

19.55, 19.47, 17.84, 16.67, 18.38 

Average:18.56 

Its good for me since I am doing it after a long time- 3 weeks.

Does Cubing break help you people as well?


But my LL sucks. 
Approx 6-7 secs for LL


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 24, 2009)

13.93 square-1 avg of 5 with sub-10 single! Watch out Forte 
too many lucky scrambles though. I normally average around 18


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 24, 2009)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 75/75
Average: 14.56
Standard Deviation: 2.66
Best Time: 7.49
Worst Time: 20.31

Only 31 parities though. Also, it was loads better towards to end. Rolled a 13.35 avg of 12 near the end, and I reckon the last average of 25/50 was low 14s/sub-14.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 24, 2009)

17.27, 23.21, 13.07, 22.76, 16.69, 19.66, 18.56, 15.96, 17.14, 15.20, 16.19, 18.39 = current avg12: 17.78 (σ = 2.09)

Biggest standard deviation I've ever gotten since sub-25


----------



## Overtime (Dec 24, 2009)

I've learned that abysmal 4x4 double edge flip and can now fully solve my 4x4s!
i've learned 3 more PLL algs
I've solved my first 4 5x5s


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2009)

With LanLan, scrambles seemed rather easy though

Average of 12: 2.90
1. (1.50) F2 U F2 U R F'
2. 2.85 U2 F U' F R F2 U' R' F'
3. 2.76 R2 U' R2 F R F' R U2
4. (4.70) U2 R2 F' U' F' U F2 U' R2 U'
5. 2.60 F' U2 F R' F2 U' F U' R
6. 3.56 F R F R' U R' F U2 F' U'
7. 3.45 R F2 U F' R U2 R F2 R'
8. 2.48 U' R' F R' U2 R F2 U' R
9. 3.31 U F2 U F' U2 R U2 R U2
10. 3.34 U2 R F R' U R2 F2 U' R' U'
11. 2.37 U R' U2 F2 U' F'
12. 2.30 F2 U2 R F R' U2 F2 R'


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 24, 2009)

Rubiks 360:

9:10.97

Yep, I'm awesome.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 24, 2009)

RA12: 14.51

1	13.49	D2 B F L R' D2 U L R2 F L D U2 R2 U' L R B R F' D' B' F U' R'
2	14.18	D' B2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 F L D' U L2 D' U' R2 F' R' D2 U' R2 B L' R B F2
3	15.14	B2 U2 B L' F L R2 D2 U R U2 L' D' U B F R' F D U L' D' U2 B2 D2
4	17.27	L R' B' D R2 D' U R2 B2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' L' B' R'
5	16.07	U' B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' R' B2 F U' B F' D L' R' F2 U' L' U R'
6	13.70	D' U' L2 R U L D U2 B' D U2 B2 F' R2 U B' D U' F' D F' D' L' R F'
7	14.63	D U L2 F L' R D U R B F2 L2 D2 U F2 U' F' L2 D U2 B2 U2 B' L' R2
8	14.68	R2 D2 U' L2 R U2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 R B F' D U L2 R2 D U2 R U' R' D2 U2
9	13.51	D2 B' L2 B L' B2 F D' L2 R D U' B D2 U2 L2 U' B' F2 L2 B2 F2 R U' R2
10	14.53	B' F' R' B2 R B D U B2 F2 D U2 F2 L' R' D2 U L D2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 U
11	14.58	B2 F D' U' B2 F L D' L' R' F2 U2 L' R2 F L' R2 D2 R' D' L2 R2 U' F2 L
12	14.04	L' R2 F' L2 D F' D' B F L2 D U' B D2 U' L R' D' L D B' R D B' U


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> opp-opp: 0.41



You should be able to get opp-opp sub 0.3 no problem.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 24, 2009)

0.21, but I probably started before releasing/stopped without finishing.

Anyway, spamming O-perm is more fun. 2.77 just now; pretty sure my PB is 2.7x.


----------



## Toad (Dec 24, 2009)

40.13... So close to sub 40 but non-lucky PB anyway...

What puzzle am I on about?

This


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh gawd:

Average: 10.80
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 7.49
Worst Time: 14.50
Individual Times:
1.	10.12	(1,3) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) /
2.	11.25	(4,6) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (3,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (5,0)
3.	(14.50)	(0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (2,1) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-1,4) /
4.	(7.49)	(4,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-1,3) / (1,0) / (6,2) / (3,2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /
5.	11.04	(6,6) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (5,3) / (6,1) / (5,3) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-1,5) / (-5,4) /

Fourth was forced LL skip and last one was forced EP skip on top leaving Z perm on bottom. I didn't even realise until after I finished my session that I got this average (which was 14.89, for what it's worth).

And...

Average: 12.63
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 7.49
Worst Time: 17.21
Individual Times:
1.	9.46	(-5,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0)
2.	14.95	(0,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,3) / (5,5) / (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (2,5) / (0,2) / (0,1) /	P
3.	10.12	(1,3) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) /
4.	11.25	(4,6) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (3,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (5,0)
5.	14.50	(0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (2,1) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-1,4) /
6.	(7.49)	(4,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-1,3) / (1,0) / (6,2) / (3,2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /
7.	11.04	(6,6) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (5,3) / (6,1) / (5,3) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-1,5) / (-5,4) /
8.	13.37	(1,3) / (0,-3) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) /
9.	14.27	(3,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (3,5) / (3,0) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
10.	12.87	(0,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (0,2) /
11.	(17.21)	(0,2) / (3,3) / (6,4) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (1,5) / (-5,0)	P
12.	14.51	(4,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-2,5) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (4,0) /


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2009)

PB average of 12 
Average: 18.92
Best time: 15.46
Worst time: 22.00
12:	17.70	
11:	19.09	
10:	22.00	
9:	15.46	
8:	17.47	
7:	21.50	
6:	20.63	
5:	19.90	
4:	16.88
3:	17.33	
2:	19.85
1:	19.26


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2009)

@MTGjumper: WHATWHATWHAT?


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 25, 2009)

solved my first ever rube with ROUX today!


----------



## Escher (Dec 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Oh gawd:
> 
> Average: 10.80
> Standard Deviation: 0.49
> ...



You are just insane. Merry bloody Christmas sir.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Oh gawd:
> 
> Average: 10.80
> Standard Deviation: 0.49
> ...


WHAT?? 
wow I suck so much compared to you...:fp


----------



## Muesli (Dec 25, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh gawd:
> ...


Don't feel bad. Everybody sucks compared to him.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 25, 2009)

Been practicing 4x4:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 17/17
best time: 1:06.01
worst time: 1:48.02

current avg5: 1:33.45 (σ = 3.65)
best avg5: 1:29.03 (σ = 5.86)

current avg12: 1:33.72 (σ = 6.02)
best avg12: 1:32.09 (σ = 4.17)

session avg: 1:33.36 (σ = 7.03)
session mean: 1:32.61

imes (reset):
1:26.97, 1:45.71, 1:06.01, 1:38.74, 1:30.52, 1:35.34, 1:21.22, 1:37.20, 1:32.46, 1:24.37, 1:33.72, 1:46.84, 1:37.22, 1:34.64, 1:26.94, 1:28.51, 1:48.02


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 25, 2009)

New PB single and PB avg 5

1) 00:30.64	
2)	00:25.35	
3)	00:26.75	
4)	00:30.78	
5)	00:37.61


3 of 5:
00:29.39 

Very happy with this. I'm getting better at f2l slowly but surely.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just got 58.xy single on 4x4. First sub-1 in a longggg time

and also 9.13 on 3x3  (pll skip so no pb )


----------



## Royals (Dec 25, 2009)

Edward said:


> PB average of 12
> Average: 18.92
> Best time: 15.46
> Worst time: 22.00
> ...



Whats your P.B. average of 100?


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2009)

Royals said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > PB average of 12
> ...


Haven't done an average of 100 since I first got a sub 30 a12. Ill do one soon.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2009)

I accomplished on obliterating my ES 4x4x4


----------



## blade740 (Dec 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Oh gawd:
> (SNIP)



Dang, I need to practice 

Got a 13.97 avg12 on your scrambles. Then did this session:
times: 50/50
best time: 6.56
worst time: 19.77
best avg5: 11.07
best avg12: 12.05
session avg: 13.52

15.90, 11.03, 17.68, 15.63, 12.36, 13.66, 17.08, 16.83, 9.68, 15.34, 13.75, 14.08, 8.72, 11.59, 12.50, 18.06, 12.55, 11.88, 11.84, 15.36, 10.00, 11.03, 12.88, 13.83, (17.22), 10.61, 10.00, 13.09, (6.56), 12.59, 13.11, 13.91, 12.03, 17.69, 14.02, 15.05, 13.19, 14.09, 12.13, 19.77, 13.46, 14.15, 13.18, 11.15, 13.69, 14.96, 14.66, 15.94, 12.09, 13.52



Spoiler



Session average: 13.52
1. 15.90 (-5,3) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (1,-3) / (2,0) / (2,-5) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (0,2) /
2. 11.03 (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,4) / (5,4) / (1,-4) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (4,3) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,6) /
3. 17.68 (1,-1) / (3,6) / (4,6) / (5,0) / (6,-5) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (2,-5) / (6,2) / (-3,2) / (4,2) / (4,2) / (3,-2) / (-2,-4) /
4. 15.63 (-5,6) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (6,-5) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (6,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,5) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) 
5. 12.36 (6,2) / (3,-5) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,-5) / (-3,6) / (-2,2) / (1,-2) / (-2,5) / (-3,-2) / (6,3) / (-3,6) 
6. 13.66 (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,1) / (-2,-2) / (4,4) / (-4,-2) / (6,4) / (-4,-4) / (6,2) / (2,6) / (5,4) / (1,6) / (0,-5) / (-1,-2) /
7. 17.08 (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (5,-4) / (0,-2) / (-2,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) / (6,6) / (5,-4) / (6,-4) / (6,6) /
8. 16.83 (-5,5) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (1,0) / (4,3) / (0,-2) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,1) / (-2,5) /
9. 9.68 (3,0) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (-4,1) / (6,-1) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (3,2) /
10. 15.34 (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (-3,3) / (3,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,-5) / (-1,-3) 
11. 13.75 (1,3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,4) / (4,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,4) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (3,6) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (0,-3) /
12. 14.08 (1,5) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (4,6) / (4,1) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (4,0) 
13. 8.72 (-3,-4) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,-5) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (-2,4) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (0,6) 
14. 11.59 (-2,6) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (6,1) / (-4,6) / (-1,4) / (5,-2) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (0,-3) / (3,6) /
15. 12.50 (1,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (1,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (2,3) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (4,3) / (-2,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,4) 
16. 18.06 (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-5,2) / (3,-2) / (6,1) / (2,3) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (-1,6) / (1,0) / (6,6)
17. 12.55 (0,-4) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (4,-1) / (6,-4) / (0,-1) / (3,2) / (4,-3) / (6,6) / (-5,6) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (1,2) /
18. 11.88 (1,-4) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) / (-2,6) / (6,1) / (-3,-4) / (2,0) / (4,-2) / (-3,2) / (0,-4) 
19. 11.84 (-5,3) / (-3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (2,6) / (4,1) / (0,-4) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,6) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (0,1)
20. 15.36 (6,-3) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-5,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (2,-4) / (-2,4) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (-5,4) /
21. 10.00 (-5,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,-4) / (3,3) / (4,-3) / (4,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,-4) / (6,4) / (-2,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,-4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) 
22. 11.03 (4,5) / (3,3) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (2,-4) / (0,2) / (2,-2) / (-5,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,1) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (4,3) 
23. 12.88 (6,2) / (-5,-2) / (6,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (6,-5) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,-3) 
24. 13.83 (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,5) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-5) / (6,3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-5) / (6,-5) / (-1,6) / (3,-3) / (0,4) / (-4,0) 
25. 17.22 (6,6) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (3,1) / (5,6) / (3,1) / (5,-4) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (1,1) / (1,-4) / (-2,-4) / (2,2) /
26. 10.61 / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-5,6) / (4,6) / (-4,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,6) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) / (4,4) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (-4,-4) 
27. 10.00 (-2,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (1,-3) / (5,5) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-4) 
28. 13.09 (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,5) / (-5,6) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,5) / (4,1) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (1,6) 
29. (6.56) (6,2) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,-1) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (-3,6) /
30. 12.59 (4,6) / (5,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (1,6) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,1) / (6,0) 
31. 13.11 (-5,-4) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (2,-3) / (6,-5) / (2,-4) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (0,1) /
32. 13.91 (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (6,5) / (-2,-4) / (0,-1) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (4,-2) / (2,-2) / (6,0) 
33. 12.03 (0,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (3,3) / (3,5) / (6,1) / (-2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (6,6) / (2,3) / (2,4) / (0,3) 
34. 17.69 (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,6) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (6,4) / (-4,-2) / (2,6) / (-4,-5) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-4) /
35. 14.02 (1,-4) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,-3) / (1,-2) / (-2,-1) / (0,6) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,0) /
36. 15.05 (-5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (6,-1) / (-5,-4) / (0,6) / (-1,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (2,-5) / (4,3) / (0,-2) 
37. 13.19 (3,0) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (-3,4) / (-3,6) / (4,-1) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (6,2) / (-4,-3) / (3,1)
38. 14.09 (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (1,0) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (6,4) / (2,-5) / (1,6) / (5,6) / (1,6) / (6,6) /
39. 12.13 (-5,-3) / (0,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (5,6) / (1,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-2,-3) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-5) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,3) /
40. (19.77) (0,2) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,3) / (0,-5) / (0,5) / (3,-2) / (-2,-5) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (4,3) / (6,6)
41. 13.46 (3,5) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (2,1) / (-4,3) / (-3,-4) / (0,6) / (2,-4) / (6,-4) / (2,6) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (0,2) 
42. 14.15 (1,-3) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,5) / (-5,3) / (1,0) / (2,3) / (4,3) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (2,4) / (0,6) /
43. 13.18 (4,-3) / (-4,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (-4,3) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (4,6) / (6,4) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,3) / (6,0) /
44. 11.15 (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (5,-1) / (6,-5) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (-5,5) / (6,5) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) /
45. 13.69 (4,6) / (5,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,-5) / (-3,-1) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-1) / (-4,-3) / (4,-2) / (-3,2) / (-1,0) / (-4,1) / (4,0) / (0,6) 
46. 14.96 (1,-1) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) 
47. 14.66 (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-3) / (5,6) / (3,6) / (6,4) / (6,1) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,2) 
48. 15.94 (0,3) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (-4,-3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (1,6) / (1,2) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (4,6) / (2,-5) / (-2,0) / (4,-4) / (6,-2) / (1,0) 
49. 12.09 (1,-3) / (-4,-1) / (6,0) / (1,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (-2,-3) / (-1,5) / (4,0) / (-2,6) / (-1,-3) / (-1,-4) / (6,-2) /
50. 13.52 (1,2) / (0,-3) / (5,4) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (-5,6) / (3,6) / (-4,4) / (-2,3) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (5,-5) / (0,-2) / (6,6) / (6,1)



Merry Christmas.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 25, 2009)

Rubiks 360:

6:44.69

What else is there to do at 3:14am of Christmas Morning?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2009)

Go to sleep, and then wake up several hours later for some gifts!
An hour behind here... goodnight!

Accomplishment: Attempting to convince Derrick to sign on to msn without directly asking him to. 

EDIT: 1234th non-off topic board post!  Merry Christmas (if you celebrate it)!!!


----------



## Escher (Dec 25, 2009)

Average of 5: 10.23
1. (8.92) F' B' D' R' U' D' L2 B2 R2 D' R B U2 F D' B' D L' B L2 U' R L2 B F2 
2. 10.16 R2 U2 F' L2 R B2 R2 D R' U D2 R' L F' U' L F2 U R' B U F B2 U' B 
3. (11.85) D2 R' D L2 B2 R D2 U' R' U' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R U' D2 R' L' D2 
4. 10.38 U2 F R2 B D2 R' D' B2 U' D B' U' B' F' U' F R B' F' U B L' R U L' 
5. 10.14 R F' D B2 R' D2 L2 D' U' R' B R2 F2 L F' R F2 U B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B'

All NL, no warm up, mini DS 0.o


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 25, 2009)

Escher said:


> Average of 5: 10.23
> 1. (8.92) F' B' D' R' U' D' L2 B2 R2 D' R B U2 F D' B' D L' B L2 U' R L2 B F2
> 2. 10.16 R2 U2 F' L2 R B2 R2 D R' U D2 R' L F' U' L F2 U R' B U F B2 U' B
> 3. (11.85) D2 R' D L2 B2 R D2 U' R' U' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R U' D2 R' L' D2
> ...



Wow! 8.92 non lucky single and 10.23 average of 5 on a mini DS?!

I love you more then ever!


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 25, 2009)

and again, we are tied, Rowan, but this time you have the better single


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

27.58 oh average of 5
22.15, (35.30  ) 27.66, 32.95, (17.09)
I did this the other day but didn't get around to posting it. Really nice. All solves were NL but the last had a fairly nice scramble. it's somewhere in the funny/weird/hard/easy scrambles that or whatever it is called. It wasn't super easy but yeahhhh


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 25, 2009)

First solve with Mini Diansheng - 19.48 

edit: 5th solve, 13.41! OLL Skip


----------



## (R) (Dec 25, 2009)

first solve with pyramorphix, Figured out on my own except twisting the last corner, does anyone know a good advanced method for this puzzle?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 25, 2009)

2x2OH is roflmao

Average of 12: 6.62
1. 4.88 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U F R U'
2. 4.11 U R F U R2 U' R2
3. (4.07) F' R' U2 R' F R2 F'
4. 6.78 F U2 F R2 U2 F U' F U2
5. 7.05 F' U' R2 F U' F' U' R' U'
6. 7.23 R U2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R' U2
7. (8.36) U' R2 F R U F' U2 F U2
8. 4.84 F' R2 F R' F U R2 F2 R' U
9. 7.97 R' U R U2 R F2 U2
10. 7.22 R' U' F U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
11. 7.94 U' F R F' R F2 R U2
12. 8.22 R' F U' F R F' U F2 R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 25, 2009)

NOOO!

So close 

Average: 10.00
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 8.85
Worst Time: 13.16
Individual Times:
1.	9.17	D' U B2 F D' U' L R2 D B' L2 D2 U B D B F2 U B2 F U B' D' B' D'
2.	9.32	D2 B' F L2 R' B2 L R D U' F2 D2 U B' R B2 L' R B' U2 B2 F2 L2 F' R'
3.	9.32	R D2 U F' D L D' U R B' U2 B D U2 R2 U2 L B F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' R'
4.	(13.16)	D U' R U' R' D2 B2 U F2 L2 R F L' R2 B' L' B2 R' F' L R' U L2 R' U2
5.	(8.85)	F R' B F2 L' R2 B' L' R' F2 D U2 B' L' R B' F2 U2 R U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2
6.	10.66	B F2 L' R' D2 U' F L' B2 D2 L' F' U L' B D' U B' U2 R2 D U L2 R F
7.	9.60	B2 F D U2 F L' R' F D' R' F2 R2 U B2 F2 L' R D L2 R2 F R D2 F' R'
8.	11.29	R F L2 B' F U' L' B L2 R D U2 R' U' L' R2 D' U' L' R2 D' U B D2 U'
9.	9.42	B' F2 R B2 F L' R' D U' B2 F2 L' R D2 L R2 U' B2 L2 R F' R' U L' R'
10.	11.56	D U2 L R2 B F L2 R D2 U' F' U B R' F U2 L F L2 R2 D' R B2 F R
11.	10.70	L' B' F R2 B' F D2 B D' L U R2 B L R2 B2 F' U' R2 D' U2 B D U2 R
12.	8.96	L' R B2 F2 L' B2 D B F' U' B' F L2 R2 F U' B' D' U F' L2 R' F2 L D2


----------



## Zorai_Kun (Dec 25, 2009)

YUS

First sub 30 average.

5: 00:29.10 
4: 00:27.17 
3: 00:27.90 
2: 00:28.65
1: 00:29.65 

Average: 00:28.50 

Some of my better solves, scrambles and timer courtesy of cubetimer.com


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

16.71 3x3 average of 50
Never do this. The average wasn't that good but I only had 1 solve above 20! Which is nice 
I had 2 pll skips and one oll skip. The last 11 was nl but the first was pll skip
17.08, 18.87, 17.52, 15.56, 14.94, 11.66, 18.86, 18.02, 15.65, 16.55, 19.59, 19.28, 18.00, 16.51, 15.99, 14.28, 15.69, 20.00, 19.39, 17.86, 16.30, 13.58, 16.43, 15.08, 18.99, 17.46, 15.50, 16.95, 17.47, 16.02, 17.51, 18.63, 16.67, 18.93, 15.00, 20.02, 13.95, 16.03, 16.36, 18.01, 14.03, 15.93, 13.98, 16.42, 16.10, 18.65, 15.70, 17.44, 19.22, 11.88


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 25, 2009)

PB 5x5 ao5 (done for weekly comp)=
Statistics for 12-25-2009 18:59:25

Average: 3:44.49
Standard Deviation: 13.97
Best Time: 2:56.92
Worst Time: 4:23.25
Individual Times:
1.	(4:23.25)	B Fw2 F' D' U2 L2 Rw' R2 D' Uw U2 L2 F D' L' Rw2 D' R Fw F D' Uw U Rw' U L R' B2 F' U' Rw2 D2 Uw Rw Uw U2 B2 F R F'
2.	3:24.74	Rw2 R2 Uw B2 F2 D R2 D' Uw' U L R' U' R D Uw2 R Fw' F2 L Rw' R2 B2 F' R' F D2 Rw2 B L R2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw U2 Rw' B Fw' F
3.	(2:56.92)	F2 R' B D' R U2 Fw D U L' Lw Rw R2 Fw Lw U2 B' F' Dw' Lw2 D2 Bw' Fw L Dw2 L2 D Uw2 U' Lw2 R' Fw' R' B2 Bw' Lw B Lw2 Uw' Lw2 B D2 B Bw2 Fw' D2 Uw Lw R2 Dw' B Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 F Lw2 Fw2 Uw
4.	3:55.03	Dw Uw' R2 Dw' L2 U' B U2 Rw2 Dw2 F' Lw B' Bw Dw' Uw2 L2 D' Dw Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw2 L Fw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 F R2 B2 Lw' B' F U Rw2 R Bw2 Fw Lw2 Dw Uw B' Fw' F' D' Fw2 L2 Lw Uw2 B' Bw2 R' Bw U Rw Uw2 Lw' B2
5.	3:53.69	B2 F2 Lw2 F D Uw' R2 Bw' Fw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 L Lw Rw R' Bw' D F D' U2 B Uw U2 B2 L' Rw2 Uw F Uw Lw B2 R2 Uw' U' Rw2 Bw' F' R2 D' Uw2 L D' R Dw2 Uw' U' B Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 U' L' Fw' Rw U' B2 Fw' F2

single was PB too, came out of nowhere haha


----------



## qqwref (Dec 26, 2009)

Some jfly4 stuff:

36.54 avg5 (2.09 SD):
34.20, 36.13, (57.81), (32.78), 39.28

36.68 avg5 (3.05 SD lol):
(32.64), 33.73, (1:09.64), 35.44, 40.88

38.75 avg12 (4.17 SD):
43.49, 42.02, 32.64, 33.73, (1:09.64), 35.44, 40.88, 41.13, 41.11, 43.61, (31.69), 33.45


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2009)

Another PB. Sub 18 A5  

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 16.48
worst time: 20.96

current avg5: 17.55 (σ = 0.84)

16.94, (20.96), 16.98, 16.48, 18.74

Those 16's feel incredible.


----------



## ianini (Dec 26, 2009)

I just got my 360 today. First solve all on my own. 30 minutes!


----------



## Royals (Dec 26, 2009)

Finally sub 20 avg of 12
23.10, 20.71, 18.94, 18.64, 20.02, 19.00, 18.95, 17.61, 20.18, 25.83, 20.38, 19.35

current avg12: 19.92 (σ = 1.25)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Today, I bought my first every proper 2x2, Sheng Shou 2x2, did my first ever Avg-100 with it (7.69), and got a 3.66 single.  Along with a 5.36 avg5, which is pretty noob, but I'm working on it 
Oh yeah, my fastest ever OLL parity solve, 52.XX


----------



## mande (Dec 26, 2009)

3 cubes consecutively underwater 
Untimed, but I'm sure the time would have been around 1 min 10 seconds.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2009)

Good 4x4 session:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 15/15
best time: 1:16.39
worst time: 1:37.70

current avg5: 1:31.33 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 1:28.66 (σ = 3.21)

current avg12: 1:30.67 (σ = 2.61)
best avg12: 1:29.54 (σ = 3.40)

session avg: 1:30.02 (σ = 3.22)
session mean: 1:29.63



Spoiler



times (reset):
1:32.44, 1:28.51, 1:16.39, 1:30.02, 1:31.49, 1:37.70, 1:29.93, 1:34.49, 1:24.25, 1:22.68, 1:31.81, 1:30.51, 1:31.68, 1:29.26, 1:33.24


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> solved my first ever rube with ROUX today!


----------



## Carson (Dec 26, 2009)

3x3 Average of Five: 34.64
No, this isn't AMAZING, but for me it's pretty dang good!


----------



## ianini (Dec 26, 2009)

360 pb: 13 minutes
3x3's look so boxy after the circular shape of the 360.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 26, 2009)

just solved my first ever MEGAMINX!!! No help no instructions, purely intuitive, given my knowledge of other cubes!


----------



## ianini (Dec 26, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> just solved my first ever MEGAMINX!!! No help no instructions, purely intuitive, given my knowledge of other cubes!



What about the last layer?


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 26, 2009)

ianini said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > just solved my first ever MEGAMINX!!! No help no instructions, purely intuitive, given my knowledge of other cubes!
> ...



it was very difficult, it took me about 3 hours to figure out the last layer...its a *very*long time, but it was all me.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Finally a Sub-4 2x2 avg of 12.
I'm really happy right now.

Average: 3.77

1. 4.21 F2 R F U' R U F2 U F2 
2. 4.33 R' F' R2 U R F2 R' U2 R' 
3. 4.11 R2 F' U F' U2 R U F2 
4. 3.44 U F2 U' R U R F2 U2 R2 U' 
5. (2.08) F' U R' U2 R U' F U' R 
6. 2.77 U F U2 R' U F' R2 U2 F' 
7. (6.16) F U F R' U2 F U2 F R' U' 
8. 4.46 F2 U' R2 F U F2 R' F' U' 
9. 4.05 F U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 
10. 3.63 F R' F' U R' F U R2 U 
11. 3.19 F U2 F' R F R' F2 R U 
12. 3.55 R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 F' U R U'


----------



## Shortey (Dec 26, 2009)

I guess I am sub-15! Finally!

Avg100: 14.68


----------



## Anthony (Dec 26, 2009)

Average of 5: 11.05
1. 10.86 D2 F' L F2 R2 D2 U R' L B' D' R' U2 F' U L2 B2 L2 U B2 F U' B' L' D 
2. 12.16 F' U' B2 D' U' B F R2 L2 U' D2 B2 L2 D' R' D F2 B2 U2 F2 R D' U B' R' 
3. (23.03) F2 D' F2 L R' D2 B' U2 D' B L2 B' L B2 L' U L2 F' R B' R2 U' F B2 U 
4. 10.13 B L R' U2 D' R F2 B U2 L' U' D2 B F' D' U R2 L' U2 F D' B D' R D' 
5. (10.09) U B2 U2 L2 R' D' F D F2 D2 F D R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R D B F' R' F D2 L' 

Average of 12: 12.48
13.28, 10.86, 12.16, (23.03), 10.13, (10.09), 12.86, 15.38, 12.77, 11.93, 11.47, 13.94

It's silly that this is my pb. I should start calculating averages more often. I'm usually just too lazy to type in times lol.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 26, 2009)

New 5x5 single PB, 2:03.87!!! YAY, almost sub-2. =D


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2009)

I just did an average of 50 on 3x3. The times do not matter; the fact that I did it was an accomplishment in itself. 100 will never happen >.<


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 27, 2009)

New Avg. of 12 PB!
25.06

EDIT: Just got a PB avg. of 5.
23.82


----------



## qqwref (Dec 27, 2009)

Silly scramble, I got a 10.262 but only because of bad OLL and T-perm (I can't sub2 those). I pretty much got an F2L skip. Cross on U.

F R' L' F B' U' R2 D L' R' B2 R2 L' D' L' B2 L' F D R2 B2 D' F L' R



Spoiler



(x)cross: y' U2 R' U B' U2 l2
F2L 2: y' R' U R
F2L 3+4: d' D2 L' U L D2 (15 moves!!!)




EDIT: Whoa, PB avg12 on 3x3speed. All scrambles were done cross on U; there are some pretty nice ones in there.
best avg5: 13.017 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 13.537 (σ = 1.05)


Spoiler



1. 13.604 R2 U B' U D2 B' L F' L2 R2 D B L F R' B F' D2 F D' R F' D' F' B'
2. 12.863 F D2 R' L2 U D' B' L' D2 B U' L' U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B L R B2 F L' D' B2
3. 12.585 R' D' U' R' D R B U2 D B' D B2 U2 F U2 D L2 U D2 F' R' L' F2 L D
4. 13.879 L' U2 R' F B' D R2 D R' F U' R F L' F' U' D' R D' B2 R U D B' L
5. (10.262) F R' L' F B' U' R2 D L' R' B2 R2 L' D' L' B2 L' F D R2 B2 D' F L' R
6. 13.886 L' B R B' D2 U2 L' R2 U' B' D2 R2 D R' L' B L' F2 U' F' B2 R2 F L B
7. 15.506 U' L' U' L U R B R U' F2 D' B2 L' B D2 R2 D' U' F' U2 D B' L' F2 L
8. 14.641 R' F' B2 R2 B U L R2 D2 L F L B2 L' D2 B' D2 B2 F' L B' U R' D' R
9. 12.562 U F' L' B' R L' D U2 R2 U2 B' D B2 F2 L2 U2 F U R2 D2 U2 R D R D2
10. (19.428) L' F' R' D2 U B2 D2 F B' U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R D' U' L F2 U' R U F U2 B
11. 14.046 U' B D B' F D2 B' U' B U2 F2 B' U' F' L2 D2 L' U2 B L D' U' B' U F
12. 11.794 B F U2 D L D2 B2 U2 F' B L F L2 B2 L D F' U2 D B D2 L2 D' R U2


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't posted in this thread in many weeks, there's so much to say... but here's new stuff.

I got my best nonlucky single yesterday, 10.83 I think? I'll check and edit later...
Today I got my new best nonlucky single, 10.19! My PB for the past *6 months* has been 9.53 with a LL skip, but that will be beaten at some point not too far from now!

I average in the 15s range, with PB avg12 of 14.65 (most scrambles were incredibly easy...), or at least I did...
Earlier I got a new PB avg12 out of nowhere: 13.84!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How does such a jump occur? I can't be too sure! I just... WOW!

*14.65 to 13.84 AVERAGE OF 12... it makes so sense... BUT I LIKE IT!*


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 27, 2009)

Been doing OH. Its my only 3x3 that doesn't suck.

25.86, (27.25), 24.61, 22.97, 26.82, 19.84, 23.55, 22.34, 24.16, (19.42), 20.20, 24.39 = *23.47*

19.84, 23.55, 22.34, (24.16), (19.42) = 21.91

Sub20s were NL, 20.20 was PLL skip.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 23.47
1. 25.86 U' B' R' B L' U2 F D2 F L2 B' R' B D U2 F D B' U2 L B' U' F2 D B'
2. (27.25) R L B2 L B' R' B2 F2 L2 D U' R L B' R2 F' L' D' U R2 F' D2 F U B2
3. 24.61 L F' D L2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 L' U B2 L2 U L F' U D' F R' U2 B2 L' B U'
4. 22.97 B U' D B' D U2 F' R2 L' B F' L U D R2 B2 D' U B2 F' D2 L' B' D B'
5. 26.82 L2 D2 R F' B2 D' R2 L F U' B' F L2 R B' R F' B U2 D' F' R U2 L' R2
6. 19.84 B U2 L D' U2 R' B' U2 L R U' D2 B' D' B' D' L2 F L2 F L2 U2 L' B R'
7. 23.55 F' D B R L U2 D' F D' R2 U F R U D2 B2 L' R2 B' D U L' F L2 F2
8. 22.34 R' U' F' L2 U L' D L' D' F2 D B2 D2 U B2 D U2 R' D U' B L B' U' R'
9. 24.16 B' F2 R F' D' B R' F2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 B' U2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 B R' U' R2
10. (19.42) D B U' L' B D B D' B2 U2 R' L' B2 U2 L' R D L' R2 B2 D L B' U' B'
11. 20.20 F' R' D' R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' F' R' B' U' D' L B' L' R2 B' F' D' B2 D L' D'
12. 24.39 R2 B2 R2 D B L2 B2 U R' F R L2 F2 R F' U2 B' D2 F L U R D' L' D2


----------



## Weston (Dec 27, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Average of 5: 11.05
> 1. 10.86 D2 F' L F2 R2 D2 U R' L B' D' R' U2 F' U L2 B2 L2 U B2 F U' B' L' D
> 2. 12.16 F' U' B2 D' U' B F R2 L2 U' D2 B2 L2 D' R' D F2 B2 U2 F2 R D' U B' R'
> 3. (23.03) F2 D' F2 L R' D2 B' U2 D' B L2 B' L B2 L' U L2 F' R B' R2 U' F B2 U
> ...


This was an average of 5?! I thought it was of 12. Laaaame. lol



oh my submit to this thread is that i pwned Anthony in an OH race today.
And we tied for 3x3 2/2 since he was being slow.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2009)

Sub-11 avg12 before Jan. 24th Weston, gogogogo.



qqwref said:


> Silly scramble, I got a 10.262 but only because of bad OLL and T-perm (I can't sub2 those).



What alg do you use for that case?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 27, 2009)

While racing Joris.

Average of 5: 14.24
1. (23.73) (1,6) / (5,6) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (-1,6) / (4,-3) / (0,6) / (2,-2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (4,-4) / (-4,-2) 
2. (13.10) (-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,6) / (0,3) / (3,-5) / (5,-1) / (1,0) / (6,3) / (4,-2) / (6,2) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,1) / (0,-1) 
3. 14.09 (1,5) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (3,-4) / (5,-2) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (4,6) / (1,-4) / (0,2) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (-4,1) / (-3,6) 
4. 13.95 (-3,5) / (-3,6) / (-2,0) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (1,0) / (0,-1) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) /
5. 14.67 (-3,2) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (5,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,6) / (6,-2) / (2,3) / (2,2) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (6,-2) /

Sub-WR


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 27, 2009)

7th solve after receiving Megaminx in mail:
9:41.56
Figured most of it out, but needed a little help from Lance's video for the final part. I LOVE MEGAMINX!

EDIT: Got a sub-6 solve (5:48.97) on about 20th solve. At this rate, I'll be great! 
Averaging about 7 at this point.
In 3x3 news, I got my Cubesmith stuff finally and got a 23.93 avg 100. I had to roll. I was too determined to get sub-24 after I saw it was possible.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 27, 2009)

New PB avg of 100: 20.211

That sub 20 is incredibly elusive :'(


----------



## Shortey (Dec 27, 2009)

Meisen said:


> New PB avg of 100: 20.211
> 
> That sub 20 is incredibly elusive :'(



Nice dude. =D

My accomplishment:
14.42 avg100


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2009)

*12.10 3x3 Average of 12*: 
14.63, 11.08, 14.17, 11.06, (9.56), 13.69, 11.22, (14.81), 9.94, 13.50, 9.94, 11.82

9.56 has an OLL skip.

This feels like a failure to me. I had 3 9s and 3 14s? So stupid.
No 12s? wtf. lol.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2009)

Sub-25 AO12!!!!


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Dec 27, 2009)

8.84 clock average of 5 
8.61, (9.95), 9.12, (7.07), 8.80


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 27, 2009)

25.38 Square-1
very good for me because I don't even know a full method yet...just got lucky with my EO because I knew the case and I had no parity. Still non-lucky.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 28, 2009)

FINALLY SUB-2!!! YAYYY. New 5x5 single of 1:51.57!!! =D

Woo, happy day. =]


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 28, 2009)

6:32 7x7 single... why didn't I start practicing this earlier?


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 28, 2009)

New pb ao12 and single pyraminx
3 times in the 20's  meh
Statistics for 12-27-2009 21:46:20

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.14
Standard Deviation: 5.66
Best Time: 6.73
Worst Time: 25.69
Individual Times:
1.	19.08	r' b L' R' U L U L' R' B' L' B L' R U L' R L R L' B L U L R'
2.	25.53	u' l' r R B' U' B' L' R' L' R L' R L' U R U R B' R L' U' L U' B'
3.	22.91	l r' b B' U B R' L U R U L U R U' B' L U B L B' R U B L
4.	14.66	u' r' b' U' R U R' U B' U R B' U B U' B' R L U R B U' R' U' R
5.	15.52	l r R' U B' U L R B R U R L B' U' B' L' U' B R U' B R L' U
6.	15.00	u' l' b U' B' R L U' R L' R B' L' B U R U R B R' L R B' U' B
7.	25.69	l B' U L' U R' U B L' U' R B' L' U B' U' B' U B' L B R' B' L' U'
8.	11.72	r' b' B' L R' U' R L R' B' U L' U' B L' R' U' B L R U' R' B' L' B'
9.	6.73	l r' B L' B L' U B' L' R' L U L' U B L' U' L R' U' L' U L B U
10.	19.38	r' b B U R' U' L' B' L B L U B R B R' U B' U' B' R B L' B L
11.	10.45	u l' b' R' L B R' L R' L' U B L' R' U R' B L B' U R U B' U R'
12.	18.98	u r b R' B' U' R' B' L R' L' U' L' B U' B' U B' U L' B R' B' U R


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 28, 2009)

13.57, (16.63), 14.10, (11.83), 16.17, 14.55, 12.43, 15.08, 16.42, 14.25, 14.90, 13.72 = 14.52!


----------



## chris410 (Dec 28, 2009)

New PB of 44.75 however, I did a series of 12 solves and all but 2 were under the minute mark which is a HUGE improvement for me. Thanks to Carson and others here for the advice, now to work on the consistency.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 28, 2009)

18.78 OH with a forced PLL skip, major alg recall delay.

F' L2 D2 F2 B U2 F2 U B' F2 R' B2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R F L' F L2 U' 

y z' R U2 z2 R U x U'
z' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 R U R'
U' y' R U R'
U' y' R U' R' d R' U' R
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r R U R' U R U2 R'

LL still probably took like 7 seconds, but it would have been much slower if I was forced to do Eperm.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 28, 2009)

1st non-lucky sub-25 =D 24.95 avg 5 30.92 pretty good for me. sub 20 here I come =O


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> 18.78 OH with a forced PLL skip, major alg recall delay.
> 
> F' L2 D2 F2 B U2 F2 U B' F2 R' B2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R F L' F L2 U'
> 
> ...



My E Perms are terrible with OH. Probably 6 seconds.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 28, 2009)

yay sub-30 avg 12: 29.90 with no lucky solves (aside a paired up f2l block)

f2l is taking up 14-18 seconds of my solves. I imagine if i get that down I'll be doing pretty good


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 28, 2009)

13.11, 12.91, 9.64, 16.67, 17.27, 15.95, 14.44, 14.09, 14.52, 14.95, 14.05, 14.19, 15.75, 18.16, 10.75, 7.92, 12.19, 16.72, 16.89, 8.03, 12.56, 12.55, 16.84, 11.50, 11.23, 13.34, 15.55, 12.47, 13.17, 10.94, 12.20, 10.27, 14.89, 17.20, 13.83, 15.16, 9.53, 11.84, 17.66, 13.05, 11.20, 14.91, 19.09, 15.84, 16.50, 11.33, 12.42, 17.22, 11.20, 11.98

A sq-1 session I just had. I'm pretty sure it was very quick (the scrambles were really easy; I had about 3 cubeshape skips and a couple of EP skips). However, I don't know any of the averages from it, as qqtimer wasn't displaying anything other than the time log  Anyone care to help?

Edit: also, I'm not on my computer so I don't have CCt or anything, hence why I used qqtimer.


----------



## ianini (Dec 29, 2009)

Average of 12: 19.01
1. 16.88 L' B' U' L F R L' B2 D' B2 F L2 F' D2 L F U' B2 D B2 F' R' B L B2 
2. (15.62) B2 U B U D2 L2 B F U2 L2 B' R2 L D2 U2 R2 F D R' L' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 
3. 19.79 D' L' U L2 B' D B F R2 L' F2 B2 D R L' B D2 B2 F R' L' F R D' L 
4. (22.55) F R U' L U2 B2 L U2 D' L2 F2 D' F L R B D U2 L2 U L2 R U F U' 
5. 19.78 L R' F' L' D' F2 R U2 B U2 D2 R' L2 D B' R' D' R' B2 D F2 R2 F' D' B 
6. 19.03 F R2 F2 U2 D' R B2 F R F2 B R D2 B' F R2 U2 B F' D U' L2 U R2 U' 
7. 19.69 B2 L B D2 U B2 U' F' D' B R2 D2 L2 B2 U B' R B L' F2 L U2 R' U2 D' 
8. 19.18 U' R2 D' U R' L' B' R B' U F L B2 R' U' B D' B L' U2 B' R2 B U' D 
9. 19.01 L B' L' D2 R2 D R' D' F2 B R B2 U' D' B D' R2 F U2 F B2 U' F U D 
10. 18.92 L F2 U' B' F L2 U B L' D R B' R2 U2 B F' R B' D2 U2 F2 R U F' D' 
11. 18.87 U' F L2 R2 D' R D R2 L' F' R' D' R2 L B2 F2 U2 R L' B' U2 R B2 L R2 
12. 18.96 F' D2 L2 D B' L2 D L2 F' U' F' U2 R2 U F B R B U' L2 U L' B R' D' 

Even newer PB!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm now sub 30 at Petrus, Roux, and CFOP (and LBL but whatever )

Averages of 100:
CFOP: 16.20
Roux: 22.56
Petrus: 28.72

Yay.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sub-14? What? I'm usually barely sub-15.5!

Average of 12: 13.97
12.52, 14.34, 13.47, 13.08, 14.66, 13.35, 14.57, 13.59, 15.58, (15.95), (12.44), 14.56

12.44 was a PLL skip (otherwise it would've been pretty bad) and there was an OLL skip somewhere. Hopefully I can keep this up.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 29, 2009)

Really neat Petrus avg. My best before today was like 20.3.

18.21 19.08 19.20 17.25 20.34 19.86 17.35 (15.85) (20.84) 18.94 19.12 16.84 => 18.62


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 29, 2009)

33.17 3x3 single, lucky PB, had a PLL skip


----------



## qqwref (Dec 29, 2009)

sub-17 ZZ 

best avg12: 16.97 (σ = 1.56)
15.21, 19.60, 16.78, 17.85, 15.61, 19.26, (15.04), 16.81, (25.51), 17.89, 15.14, 15.53[PLLskip]


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 29, 2009)

New 3x3 PB single: 24.88 and first ever avg100: 31.26


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2009)

Deleted my old to insert a new one

PB A 12 OMGOMGOMG
amisub20noaw?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.46
worst time: 19.72

current avg5: 18.82 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 17.58 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 18.05 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 18.05 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 18.05 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 17.89

17.05, 18.20, 17.01, 17.81, 19.72, 14.46, 17.91, 19.30, 18.67, 19.57, 18.50, 16.44


----------



## aronpm (Dec 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> amisub20noaw?


No. I personally wouldn't consider you sub-n until you do a mean of 500 solves and get sub-n. Not necessarily in one sitting, mind you. It's really not hard, just leave qqtimer open for a week, or use a single CCT session, whatever.

And on another note, I have obliterated my PB avg5 down from 20.66 to 20.59. Incredible.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 29, 2009)

Only 13 CLL algs more 

WOW!


----------



## Stini (Dec 29, 2009)

Finally sub-15. 

14.19 16.44 14.56 13.81 14.52 (16.75) 15.55 15.48 15.62 (13.38) 14.70 14.84 = 14.97


----------



## Escher (Dec 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> sub-17 ZZ
> 
> best avg12: 16.97 (σ = 1.56)
> 15.21, 19.60, 16.78, 17.85, 15.61, 19.26, (15.04), 16.81, (25.51), 17.89, 15.14, 15.53[PLLskip]



I think there are now 3 people on this forum that are sub 17 or better with ZZ xD


----------



## Novriil (Dec 29, 2009)

Full CLL done!

Now need to improve recog. and stuff...
avg of 50 (when I had 10 CLL-s to learn): 7.80


Spoiler



6.42, 7.78, 7.49, 7.92, 7.96, 7.92, 7.42, 9.50, 7.13, 9.58, 11.96, 6.47, 5.96, (31.35), 9.49, 6.83, 9.67, 8.94, 6.20, 6.90, 9.26, 7.60, 6.53, 10.90, 8.83, 4.71, 4.99, 6.03, 4.77, 8.61, 7.17, 7.09, 6.09, 11.47, 6.19, 8.73, 8.06, 3.22, 7.96, 6.20, 9.18, (1.04), 7.10, 10.81, 6.52, 6.36, 8.52, 11.19, 9.32, 9.35



I'll do avg of 50 now too and then I hope that now I will get better times.

EDIT:
avg of 50 (full CLL): 7.98


Spoiler



(17.87), 7.46, 6.77, 4.30, 12.49, 10.54, 11.00, 11.01, 10.10, 6.31, 5.35, 4.39, 6.27, 5.50, 9.14, 13.92, 4.04, 7.51, 6.54, 4.46, 6.48, 6.51, 5.18, 8.01, 12.32, 9.33, 4.92, 8.31, (1.71), 6.83, 8.38, 7.28, 6.13, 5.22, 5.10, 14.82, 8.96, 9.12, 8.92, 7.98, 9.12, 7.07, 8.15, 9.58, 8.09, 11.39, 8.75, 6.31, 5.73, 11.97



1.71 - U2 R2 F2 R 
I solved it from the side 

Too bad that I didn't copy the 1.04 second scramble from the first ao50..

creepy.. on the second ao50 there were more bad cases and less good cases.


----------



## Citius (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got my PB on 3x3 16.37 non-lucky.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 29, 2009)

Gigaminx solve - 33.45.98

Only my 5th solve.

Splits were 9.34(centres), 14.59(edges), 9.12(megaminx)

I'm particularly happy with this as I just wanted to Stackmat centres.I didn't use the stackmat, but obviously would have done it. I think sub 30 maybe sub28 is well within my grasp. Waiting on Cubesmith stickers so I can have Meffert's colour scheme, which should decrease my time too.

Do Gigaminx's get better as you wear them in?


----------



## Meisen (Dec 29, 2009)

*Finally sub 20 avg of 100!*

Heh, it took me pretty much exactly one year since i started cubing to get my first average of 100 below 20 seconds.

19.934

My father in law got a cube for christmas last year, and that started the whole thing.

Man i'm happy right now


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > sub-17 ZZ
> ...



Wow... Now I have to catch up.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 29, 2009)

First Sub-20!
19.19 
Seriously This Time.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats! That feeling is awesome


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2009)

Extended the a12 to an a25 

CanIbesub20now? Pwity plz?

number of times: 25/25
best time: 14.20
worst time: 22.04

current avg5: 17.84 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 17.31 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 17.82 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 17.65 (σ = 1.53)

*session avg: 17.90 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 17.91* 

17.05, 18.20, 17.01, 17.81, 19.72, 14.46, 17.91, 19.30, 18.67, 19.57, 18.50, 16.44, 18.79, 16.94, 22.04, 14.58, 19.54, 20.11, 14.20, 18.19, 17.71, 17.48, 16.76, 18.32, 18.55

When I was done I was like , but then I was like .


----------



## Shortey (Dec 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> Extended the a12 to an a25
> 
> CanIbesub20now? Pwity plz?



Extend it to an avg100 and I'll tell you.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 29, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 13.11, 12.91, 9.64, 16.67, 17.27, 15.95, 14.44, 14.09, 14.52, 14.95, 14.05, 14.19, 15.75, 18.16, 10.75, 7.92, 12.19, 16.72, 16.89, 8.03, 12.56, 12.55, 16.84, 11.50, 11.23, 13.34, 15.55, 12.47, 13.17, 10.94, 12.20, 10.27, 14.89, 17.20, 13.83, 15.16, 9.53, 11.84, 17.66, 13.05, 11.20, 14.91, 19.09, 15.84, 16.50, 11.33, 12.42, 17.22, 11.20, 11.98
> 
> A sq-1 session I just had. I'm pretty sure it was very quick (the scrambles were really easy; I had about 3 cubeshape skips and a couple of EP skips). However, I don't know any of the averages from it, as qqtimer wasn't displaying anything other than the time log  Anyone care to help?
> 
> Edit: also, I'm not on my computer so I don't have CCt or anything, hence why I used qqtimer.



Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.71
Standard Deviation: 2.64
Best Time: 7.92
Worst Time: 19.09

done for you 


edit: i just realised that it's almost a second below the WR!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 29, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> Cubes Solved: 50/50
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 13.71
> Standard Deviation: 2.64
> ...



best avg5: 11.87 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 12.55 (σ = 1.25)


----------



## Novriil (Dec 29, 2009)

3x3OH

single: 28.80
average of 5: 35.00 = 32.60 29.23 46.12 39.83 32.56



..


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow.
6.25. LL Skip without AUF.
1/62208 chance of that happening 
of course I'm not counting it.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 30, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Wow.
> 6.25. LL Skip without AUF.
> 1/62208 chance of that happening
> of course I'm not counting it.



It would be a lot more interesting if you had a scramble to give, it would be disappointing if it was handscrambled....I get partial or full LL skips on possibly underdone handscrambles a lot.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

Meisen said:


> Congrats! That feeling is awesome



Thanks!


----------



## Truncator (Dec 30, 2009)

I was doing an average of 50, but I got bored:

Avg. of 35: 26.24


Spoiler



Average: 26.24
Standard Deviation: 3.59
Best Time: 21.50
Worst Time: 37.84
Individual Times:
1.	25.94
2.	25.36
3.	23.88
4.	31.91
5.	29.52
6.	24.16
7.	24.42
8.	23.23
9.	26.23
10.	28.11
11.	25.00
12.	29.66
13.	25.25
14.	36.06
15.	26.14
16.	27.48
17.	25.14
18.	23.52
19.	24.76
20.	24.42
21.	29.61
22.	22.06
23.	21.89
24.	29.05
25.	21.50
26.	28.12
27.	25.44
28.	24.33
29.	22.77
30.	26.24
31.	25.33
32.	26.88
33.	21.70
34.	25.47
35.	37.84


PB Avg. of 12:

Average: 24.48
Standard Deviation: 2.17
Best Time: 21.50
Worst Time: 29.05
Individual Times:
1.	22.06
2.	21.89
3.	(29.05)
4.	(21.50)
5.	28.12
6.	25.44
7.	24.33
8.	22.77
9.	26.24
10.	25.33
11.	26.88
12.	21.70

PB Avg. of 5:

Average: 23.75
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 21.89
Worst Time: 29.61
Individual Times:
1.	24.76
2.	24.42
3.	(29.61)
4.	22.06
5.	(21.89)

EDIT: PB NLS, finally: 18.40.


----------



## ianini (Dec 30, 2009)

new pb : 13.86


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



I know. It was a 30 move handscramble or something like that.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 30, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


You probably just fail at scrambling then  I strongly suggest you switch completely to computer scrambles whenever you want to do times.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



I feel like I'm doing a fair amount of turning every face when I hand scramble but I use qqTimer when I'm doing an average.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 30, 2009)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 17.42
worst time: 28.55

current avg5: 23.08 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 21.10 (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 23.10 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 22.10 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 23.09 (σ = 2.18)
session mean: 23.08


Oooo... Close to my old times when I was actually practising roux. ROUX IS FUN!!! M SLICES ARE ALSO FUN!!! Yeah..


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 30, 2009)

Woah, I don't know how... but I just got a new 3x3 single of 12.37. Non-lucky, but it was just so smooth. I'm in shock, I average 21ish, this is unheard of for me.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, my times are suddenly turning to crap. Just did a 19.41 average of 5 in qqTimer. I lost the session because Firefox crashed. Meh :/


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 30, 2009)

19.17, 25.73, 22.05, 22.39, (29.86), (18.80), 26.05, 21.89, 29.00, 28.61, 26.55, 22.31 = *24.38*

On what you ask? This:







Why, you ask? I am dumb.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 30, 2009)

12.32, 12.94, 13.91, 14.32, (16.03), (10.90), 13.65, 14.66, 12.68, 13.22, 14.71, 13.74 = 13.61
The 10.90 was PLL skip, and theres an OLL skip in there somewhere


Spoiler



1. 12.32 L2 B L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D U' B' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R' L' U2 
2. 12.94 U B R U D2 R' U R2 U' L2 D2 F' L U R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F L2 R B' U2 
3. 13.91 U' R' L U' B F L B' D' R D' F D' R2 B U' B2 F2 L' U L R B2 F2 L 
4. 14.32 B2 R B R2 B' U B R' L2 B R U' F2 D' R' D B L' U2 R' L2 B2 U D' L2 
5. (16.03) U F' L F R' L U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 F L B D F' L R' B L2 
6. (10.90) F L F' D F L' F' U' L' D' F L' R2 D U' F' B' U2 L2 B' R2 B U F L' 
7. 13.65 L2 B U F D' U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D F2 B U R D F2 L R2 U D2 R U2 B' F' 
8. 14.66 R F2 U' D2 L F' L U' D F U2 L U' B L2 D2 U2 R2 D' F B' D' R U L2 
9. 12.68 B' D' R2 D F' B' D' L' B' U D' B U L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R U' R U2 L B R2 
10. 13.22 U D R L B2 L' R U2 B' D2 U' F' D F D' F L' R2 U2 F' U F U2 L2 R 
11. 14.71 D R' B F U' B L2 U B U B2 R2 D' F R2 U D' B2 F' L U2 D' F2 L' U 
12. 13.74 F L' R2 F B2 L2 D' R2 F B' L U2 R U' D' F' B2 L' R2 U R' F' L U R'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 30, 2009)

4x4:

59.79, 59.60, 59.64, 56.11, 57.45, 59.59, 59.93, 58.82, 56.89, 52.42, 59.34, 57.73 = 58.50

1.27 SD


----------



## The Second Cuber (Dec 30, 2009)

After six months of non-cubing due to exams I am finally getting back into cubing.
I got my 4x4 latest non-lucky p.b.: 1:36.46
Megaminx non-lucky: 8:24.41 (I suck)
and 3x3: 22.86

And I accomplished the upload of new videos to my youtube (Been ages) YAY 
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheTwoCubers


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes Solved: 50/50
> ...




Thanks a lot 

The average of 12 is apparently a PB. I want to beat it though cause the scrambles were sooo easy.


----------



## Kxg (Dec 30, 2009)

Second ever sub-20 avg 5 

Average: 19.57
Individual Times:
1.	19.07	
2.	(24.66)	
3.	(17.97)	
4.	21.24
5.	18.41	

0.36 away from pb


----------



## ianini (Dec 30, 2009)

12.77 L' B' D L2 U' F U L B' D' B U2 L2 F2 U F D2 R2 F2 R B' L2 U F D2
New PB!


----------



## Truncator (Dec 30, 2009)

Avg. of 33:


Spoiler



Session average: 25.03
1. 26.27 F B2 U' F2 L' D L R2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F' R U F U D' R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2
2. 19.30 F' B' U' R' U' L' U' R' D' U2 R B2 L' U B U B2 D L' F2 B' D' F2 B' L2
3. 29.55 R2 B' D' F' R' B2 D' F2 B U' F' R D2 B' F' U F2 R U' D' L2 B' U2 B2 U'
4. 27.71 R F2 R F2 L' D2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' R' F B2 R F' L2 F2 L2 F B L' D
5. 25.96 U' B' F2 U' D2 F L' U F U L2 B2 U' F' B2 D' B' D F2 B' L R' F R2 D2
6. 24.08 D2 L' D2 F D F D' F D' U' F B' D2 U' B U' F U' R2 L2 B' L' D2 L F
7. 20.21 B R' L2 B2 D' R B' L2 D' R2 B U F2 L2 F U' D' F' D B2 R' F' L2 U2 D2
8. 24.63 U' D' R' L' B L D' U L' U B D2 B' F' D' F' B R2 U2 F' D U' R F' U'
9. 27.65 F2 R' U R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L' D' R L2 D2 R' B R F D2 R L2 B U' B2 F2 D'
10. 23.15 F' D U' B' D' U' R2 L D' U2 F D' U' B' U L U' B' D2 U R2 D2 U2 L2 F2
11. 27.13 L' U2 R2 U2 R D L D2 R2 U2 B2 L R D R D' U' L B R' L2 F B2 D2 F2
12. 26.11 R2 B2 F2 L2 B' D B' L' U L' D R L2 B' L' R2 U B' D2 L2 F R L U B'
13. 22.02 L2 R D2 R L D' U' B U' D2 L D' R' L D' U F2 U F U2 F R B' D' F'
14. 24.65 L F2 U F' L U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L U L2 D2 U F2 L' R D U' R2 B' F2 D2
15. 21.83 U2 L F R B U' L' B D2 B' U' B' F2 D2 U2 F R F B' L U' F D2 R U2
16. 26.11 L' B F' L U R L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 B D U2 L U2 D B L2 B2 D' L2 F U2
17. 24.90 L2 F2 R B' R2 D' R2 L F2 R2 B' R' B2 U2 R' L' F D2 R F B U R' D F'
18. 25.38 B' R' B2 U D R' L2 F L' U D2 L D' R' B' D' R' B U R' L' F' R' F' D
19. 23.16 L' F' B L2 U' F' L' F' U' B' R2 F' B2 R F U' R' B' L' F' D L2 B2 U2 D
20. 29.11 R F R2 L D F2 D2 U' B2 F L' F' B U2 B U F' R L U' D2 L' F U2 F2
21. 19.25 L2 R F' R' U B L2 F D2 F' R2 D L' F' R' U' D2 L' F' U2 L U' F2 R L2
22. 23.36 U2 B L U' B' U F' L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F U B2 U L R U' F' D' U2 L'
23. 28.15 R2 D' F' B L' D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F B D' B2 F' R L' U R2 F2 B D R2 L
24. 28.31 L' D L2 D' U' L R2 D' B2 D' F' R' D' F2 B2 L B2 F2 L U R B' U' D2 L'
25. 27.05 R L2 F2 B R' F' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' R' B L' B R U2 R2 U F L R F
26. 26.06 F' L D R' L' U' L U F U F B L' R D L' U F2 L' B' R' L2 U L2 F2
27. 27.66 F U' D R2 F' B' R F B' D2 B U' R B U' L' R U2 F U2 B D U' B' L
28. (32.25) F' L' R B U B' R2 L B R' L D' B D' L' R' U' D R' D F' B2 U' F R
29. (19.21) B' L' D' U2 R2 B' L2 F' B L U2 R2 B' U' F2 R U2 B F D2 L2 B' R2 L2 B'
30. 24.46 B2 U B2 R F2 U' L2 D2 B U2 F B U' F D' F B' U' L2 F' R' B2 R2 U' L2
31. 24.50 D L R F2 D U L' R' U2 D B' F' D R L' D L2 D U L' B2 D B' D L'
32. 22.52 R' B2 L B L' B F U' B R' L' D2 U2 R L B F2 U2 D L' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2
33. 25.68 B' L' U2 D B U' R U' F2 U F' B2 R' D L' F2 R2 F2 L2 R' B D U2 L' F


Three sub-20s  Sub-20 is more common now (~10 sub-20s ever).

------

isuckat2x2



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.97
1. 9.77 U' F2 R2 U' R F2 U' F R'
2. 9.08 R' U R' U' R F' U F
3. 11.94 R U R2 F2 U' R U' R U
4. 8.44 F' U R' F2 R F2 U R
5. 8.05 F R F' R' U F' R U
6. 12.09 R' U' F' U R2 F2 R' U F' U2
7. (7.22) U2 F' U2 R' F' R U2
8. 9.88 R' F' R' F2 R2 F' R2
9. 7.27 F2 U' R U' R F'
10. 13.09 U F U2 R' U F' U2 F' R
11. 10.06 U2 F' R' U' F2 U' F R U'
12. (13.34) F2 R2 F U2 F U' F2 R2 U2


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

OH average of 5 hehe.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 37.58
worst time: 53.64 (hand cramp lol)

current avg5: 44.89 (σ = 1.77)
best avg5: 44.89 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 44.89 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 45.18

45.24, 37.58, 53.64, 46.86, 42.56

I don't even practice OH that often. How did my times improve?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 31, 2009)

I am finally starting to see improvement in my 3x3x3 times! 

I destroyed my PB avg12. Several times. My previous best avg100, from yesterday, was 25.44, and my previous best avg12 was 23.00. My times became a lot better towards the end of the average, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten a sub-24 avg100.

avg100: 23.87
Standard Deviation: 2.88
Best Time: 16.31
Worst Time: 32.22

avg12: 22.29
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 19.03
Worst Time: 26.16


Spoiler



22.46, (26.16), (19.03), 23.34, 23.35, 22.72, 22.53, 19.15, 21.38, 24.52, 22.78, 20.63


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 31, 2009)

2:09 AO12 5x5, which is incredible for me considering my single PB was 2:18 just a week or so ago. ^_^



Spoiler



2:10.17
2:09.82
(2:20.06)
2:17.31
2:02.58
2:07.93
(1:54.25)
1:56.36
2:18.64
2:08.85
2:02.47
2:18.08
=
*2:09.22*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

I subbed 6 on a V5


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 31, 2009)

Amazing averages:
During avg of 100, got first sub 20 of 5 and 12. Best: 18.59 of 5.
12: 19.92


Spoiler



Average of 12: 19.92
1. 16.97 R' F2 U F' U2 R2 F2 D U L R2 D L U R2 U' R U L2 R' U2 L2 U L B
2. 19.44 L2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 L F U2 R F2 R' B' L2 F2 B' L F' R2 U2 F2 B2 U
3. 19.77 B U2 D R' B U2 D2 B F' D2 R L2 F R U2 B L' B2 D' L' U' R' L F' R
4. 20.32 R2 L2 D R' U' D R F' R2 F B' L' B2 D' U' B2 U R2 U' L' F2 D' U2 B' F'
5. 23.66 R F2 R' D' U' R' L D' U B F' R L2 D B2 U F' R2 U' L' U' B' D2 L2 U2
6. (27.48) B F2 U B2 U R2 L U L R' D' L R2 U2 L R2 U' B D2 U R' L2 D L' B
7. 19.70 F' D' R L2 U B2 D' R2 U F' B2 U2 B L2 B' F D B R' U2 L R' D R2 F'
8. 18.73 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 B F2 U L R2 U2 R2 B U F' R2 D F' U2 D' B' D2 L2 B2 R
9. 17.35 R2 L F2 R2 D2 R L' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R F2 U' F2 U2 R' U F' D U2 B2 F
10. 21.38 L R' U' R2 F' L' U' F2 L B2 R L F L B2 L D R' B2 R2 F2 U L2 B' L2
11. (16.52) L R' B' L2 D F R L2 D' L' F' U D2 L2 R D' L F L' D' B' F L' U D
12. 21.90 F R2 B' L' U' R2 U B2 U D2 F' U L' F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F U R D2 R2 B


Got my 15 (non lucky) in same session. The 100 [22.35] was one second better than last night, which was my PB. So I got two seconds better in two nights. I love having a fully stickered cube.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 31, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> 19.17, 25.73, 22.05, 22.39, (29.86), (18.80), 26.05, 21.89, 29.00, 28.61, 26.55, 22.31 = *24.38*
> 
> On what you ask? This:
> 
> ...



And IamWEB. We all have our differences, but the bottom line is that blue is awesome and that's all that matters.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 31, 2009)

OMG 200th post


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 31, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> And IamWEB. We all have our differences, but the bottom line is that blue is awesome and that's all that matters.


So is green. I mean, uh, emerald.

Anyhow, solving virtual cubes with the same hue for every side sounds interesting. I'll have to try it some time.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 31, 2009)

3x3OH

single: 27.06 !!!!!
average of5: 34.02


----------



## Ness (Dec 31, 2009)

3x3x3 
single: 17.54s (finally got it before new year xD)
average 3/5: 25.41s


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Dec 31, 2009)

13:37 7x7 single, trashing my 17 minute one.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 31, 2009)

Average of 5: 3.20
1. (2.46) R' F' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 
2. (3.93) F U2 F R2 F U' R U F2 U' 
3. 3.13 U' R' F2 U' F' R U2 F' U' 
4. 2.68 R' F' U2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 
5. 3.80 F R' U2 R2 F R' U R2 F 

New PB 222 avg of 5.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> 13:37 7x7 single, trashing my 17 minute one.


LEET!


----------



## Novriil (Dec 31, 2009)

2x2 avg of 100...



Spoiler



9.73, 10.00, 8.82, 6.57, 6.27, 5.86, 9.92, 10.02, 7.70, 6.13, 7.94, 7.49, 6.92, 8.76, 8.45, 4.26, 6.45, 4.93, 9.92, 5.62, 7.89, 7.72, 5.91, 7.25, 4.64, 6.27, 7.25, 7.74, 7.51, 7.21, 8.69, 6.15, 7.31, 6.04, 12.23, 6.61, 6.18, 8.07, 7.63, 7.66, 10.19, 3.75, 4.39, 8.64, 3.63, 5.69, 7.10, 6.70, 9.23, 7.26, 5.77, 3.95, 4.62, 9.47, 8.23, 4.71, 7.84, 3.76, 7.86, 5.58, 7.71, 4.86, 6.05, 10.02, 10.23, 5.50, 8.26, 8.25, 5.69, 7.61, 4.76, 5.19, 6.82, 8.49, 10.50, 7.21, 8.35, 6.83, 11.06, 8.36, 4.79, 9.92, 5.81, 10.24, 8.93, 11.30, 9.55, 9.65, 12.30, 8.91, 8.81, 5.85, 5.91, 3.79, 9.50, 9.23, 7.04, 6.57, 8.18, 7.10



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.63
worst time: 12.30

current avg5: 7.44 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 4.61 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 7.71 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 5.79 (σ = 1.54)

current avg100: 7.40 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 7.40 (σ = 1.88)

session avg: 7.40 (σ = 1.88)
session mean: 7.41


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 31, 2009)

Average: 14.50


15.49	B' F R' B F D U' B' F' D' U R U2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 R' F L2 B2 D B' F'
14.20	F' D2 R D' U2 F2 D' U' L' R F2 R' B F U2 F' L D2 U R2 F' R' B' L' F'
15.03	L2 R F L R2 F L R D U' B F' D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U B' F2 D U' R F L2
15.33	D2 U2 L2 R B2 F R' B2 D' U2 R' F' L' R2 D' L' R' B' F2 D2 U' L F D U
14.98	D' R' U' L' R' D U' F2 R' D2 R' B2 F' D L' B2 D2 U' F D2 U' B2 L2 R' U2
20.44	B' L2 U' L F' L B' F L2 F2 D2 U2 B F U' R2 D' U2 L' R F' R2 D U' R
13.75	L B U L' R' U R' F R F2 U L2 D2 U L' R' D' L2 R D' B F2 L R2 B2
12.24	D L2 U B2 L D2 B F2 L D2 U L2 D2 U2 L R' B2 L2 R2 U F2 D' L U' L2
14.84	B' U2 L' R2 D L2 U' B2 L' B' D2 U2 B L' R' D U2 B D2 U L' U' L2 B R2
15.11	L B F L' B' U' B' F L U L R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' R B L' U' B' R' D' F
12.18	B2 F2 D2 U L' D' F D' B2 U2 L' R' F L' B' D2 R B D' U B F L' R U'
14.04	U' B' R' B F L2 R2 U' L R2 B F2 U2 B2 F' U2 B F' D' B2 F D U' B2 D2 

new pb ra12.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 31, 2009)

Last sq1 avg of the year. 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.65
worst time: 22.88
best avg5: 11.31 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 12.90 (σ = 3.14)
session avg: 14.71 (σ = 3.08)

19.30, 19.84, 11.66, 12.83, 10.56, 10.69, 13.40, 20.11, 15.40, 13.90, 15.93, 14.15, 17.09, 18.18, 18.78, 13.40, 8.75, 12.53, 16.41, 19.19, 13.69, 17.19, 16.71, 14.88, 12.78, 14.33, 12.44, 13.97, 14.52, 15.33, 12.11, 18.16, 21.31, 9.81, 15.52, (22.88), 19.36, 17.63, 14.44, 15.84, 16.38, 13.72, 18.02, 17.66, 10.84, 9.36, 18.22, 16.71, 17.25, 11.55, 12.41, 12.66, 15.77, 19.34, 13.65, 13.38, 12.36, 14.94, 11.38, 9.21, 21.69, 12.61, 14.93, 19.05, 13.06, (8.65), 13.13, 16.25, 8.77, 19.55, 16.52, 11.11, 11.02, 8.75, 18.55, 11.80, 13.72, 11.86, 14.96, 15.84, 18.31, 15.36, 13.28, 12.63, 16.16, 16.91, 15.91, 14.61, 14.38, 10.59, 13.28, 14.65, 8.80, 13.84, 18.28, 15.65, 19.27, 16.38, 10.18, 12.91



Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.71
1. 19.30 (4,3) / (-3,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,-4) / (4,4) / (-3,6) / (-4,6) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,1) / (6,1) / (5,0) /
2. 19.84 (0,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,-3) / (0,1) / (-4,6) / (-1,6) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (4,-4) / (4,4) / (2,6) /
3. 11.66 (0,3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (6,-3) / (0,4) / (-3,6) / (-2,0) / (5,6) / (3,-1) / (4,6) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (5,-3) / (0,-5) 
4. 12.83 (-5,0) / (2,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (3,-5) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (3,-5) / (0,1) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (6,-4) 
5. 10.56 (6,-1) / (1,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (3,6) / (2,-4) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (3,6) / (0,-3) 
6. 10.69 (4,5) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (6,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-4,-4) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (-3,2) / (2,6) / (6,0) 
7. 13.40 (-3,-4) / (-2,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,2) / (-4,-2) / (6,-5) / (6,-4) / (6,2) / (0,-2) / (4,2) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (-4,4) / (2,6) 
8. 20.11 (-5,5) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (-5,5) 
9. 15.40 (1,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (-4,-4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) / (2,2) / (2,0) / (2,4) / (4,-2) 
10. 13.90 (1,5) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (5,3) / (-3,-5) / (-2,0) / (1,6) / (-1,2) / (3,-4) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,4) / (-1,-2) / (-5,6) /
11. 15.93 (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (-5,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-1,0) / (6,6) / (4,-2) / (0,6) / (3,5) / (3,-3) / (4,-4) / (-4,6) / (4,6) /
12. 14.15 / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,-2) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (3,4) / (2,0) 
13. 17.09 (-2,2) / (3,3) / (-4,3) / (-2,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-5,-1) / (6,6) / (5,2) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (4,0) 
14. 18.18 (6,-4) / (4,-5) / (2,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,-5) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (2,6) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-4,0) 
15. 18.78 (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (-3,-5) / (1,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-2,6) / (-3,0) 
16. 13.40 (4,3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (0,1) / (6,-3) / (6,1) / (6,-4) / (-5,2) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (0,-1) 
17. 8.75 (0,6) / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (-5,1) / (6,5) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) 
18. 12.53 (-3,-1) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,-2) / (5,0) / (1,6) / (4,2) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (-4,5) / (4,0) /
19. 16.41 (-3,5) / (1,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,-5) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (3,-2) /
20. 19.19 (-2,5) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (2,6) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-1) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,4) 
21. 13.69 (3,2) / (1,0) / (6,-3) / (3,2) / (4,6) / (-4,3) / (2,-1) / (-2,-2) / (2,-2) / (4,6) / (0,1) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (-5,4) / (0,-2) 
22. 17.19 (3,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,-3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (5,-2) / (4,4) / (2,-3) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) 
23. 16.71 (-5,6) / (0,5) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,4) / (3,-2) / (6,4) / (4,6) / (-4,-3) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,6) 
24. 14.88 (-5,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,4) / (6,6) / (-1,4) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (-2,3) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (0,6) /
25. 12.78 (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,2) / (4,4) / (5,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (3,-2) /
26. 14.33 (1,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,4) / (3,6) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) /
27. 12.44 (-2,6) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (5,6) / (2,-4) / (6,2) / (4,-2) / (-2,0) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (3,4) / (-1,6) /
28. 13.97 (-3,-4) / (4,-2) / (5,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (3,2) / (3,1) / (5,6) / (-1,3) / (1,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (6,5) /
29. 14.52 (6,2) / (-5,4) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (1,0) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-1,-2) / (1,4) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) 
30. 15.33 (-3,6) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (3,2) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) /
31. 12.11 (6,-4) / (-3,-2) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (5,5) / (-3,6) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (4,-4) / (2,6) / (2,-4) / (0,-4) /
32. 18.16 (-5,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (-3,-4) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (-4,4) / (4,0) 
33. 21.31 (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,2) / (-4,4) / (0,-1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (5,2) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,6) / (3,-2) 
34. 9.81 (-5,6) / (-4,2) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,6) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (0,2) / (6,6) 
35. 15.52 (-3,2) / (1,-5) / (2,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (2,6) / (6,-4) / (3,2) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (2,0) 
36. (22.88) (0,-1) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (4,1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (1,-4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (4,4) / (6,6) / (-4,6) /
37. 19.36 (4,2) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (1,0) / (6,-2) / (2,-5) / (6,5) / (-3,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,1) / (-1,6) / (5,0) / (6,-4) / (6,0) 
38. 17.63 (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (6,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,4) / (-3,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,6) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) / (-2,3) / (-3,2) / (2,-4) 
39. 14.44 (-2,6) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-4) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (-5,0) / (-2,4) 
40. 15.84 (0,2) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (5,4) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (4,1) / (-2,4) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (3,0) 
41. 16.38 (3,5) / (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-3) / (1,2) / (3,6) / (3,5) / (-3,6) / (0,1) 
42. 13.72 (0,6) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (-4,6) / (2,2) / (-4,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (4,-5) / (-2,-1) / (0,6) 
43. 18.02 (6,-4) / (4,1) / (-1,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (2,6) / (2,-3) / (4,-5) / (2,5) 
44. 17.66 (4,-3) / (-1,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-2) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (1,3) / (-4,0) / (6,-2) /
45. 10.84 (6,5) / (6,4) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (6,-5) / (-3,1) / (6,-4) / (2,-3) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (-3,3) 
46. 9.36 (1,0) / (5,5) / (-2,6) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-5,-2) / (6,-3) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,0) /
47. 18.22 (3,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (5,3) / (1,-2) / (-4,2) / (2,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,-4) / (6,-2) / (4,0) / (-2,6) 
48. 16.71 (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,2) / (4,4) / (6,6) / (2,2) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (5,-1) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,6) / (2,3) 
49. 17.25 (4,5) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (4,2) / (-2,6) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (-2,2) 
50. 11.55 (3,6) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (4,-5) / (5,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (2,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (3,-4) / (-5,0) / (-5,2) 
51. 12.41 (-3,-1) / (3,-2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (5,1) / (-3,2) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (-5,-2) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (-2,6) /
52. 12.66 (1,5) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,5) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (4,-2) / (2,-2) / (4,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,4) 
53. 15.77 (0,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,3) / (4,-2) / (3,6) / (-4,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (0,1) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (-2,5) /
54. 19.34 (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (4,6) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (2,-4) / (-4,6) / (4,-4) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,-2) /
55. 13.65 (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-4,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,6) / (-1,0) / (-3,6) / (2,0) / (2,0) 
56. 13.38 (-3,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (3,-1) / (0,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) 
57. 12.36 (6,5) / (1,0) / (-3,6) / (-5,-4) / (-3,2) / (5,0) / (6,-4) / (2,6) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) / (0,2) 
58. 14.94 (1,-4) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,-5) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (0,-1) 
59. 11.38 (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,-5) / (1,2) / (1,0) / (5,-3) / (3,-1) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (1,3) / (-3,-1) / (0,2) / (0,2) 
60. 9.21 (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (5,6) / (6,-1) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (4,-4) / (6,-1) / (4,-2) / (3,-2) / (0,-1) / (2,0) 
61. 21.69 (-5,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-5,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (2,5) / (-2,6) /
62. 12.61 (6,2) / (-2,6) / (6,6) / (1,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-4) / (2,-2) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,6) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) / (-5,4) / (6,0) 
63. 14.93 (3,-4) / (-5,0) / (6,-3) / (1,2) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (-2,6) / (4,6) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (6,0) 
64. 19.05 (6,-4) / (1,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-5) / (-1,6) / (0,1) / (-2,5) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-4,2) / (1,-2) / (6,-4) 
65. 13.06 (4,5) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (-4,3) / (1,0) / (1,6) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (-1,5) / (4,-2) / (4,4) / (6,2) /
66. (8.65) (3,-4) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (0,3) / (6,1) /
67. 13.13 (6,2) / (-3,6) / (1,4) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,-4) / (0,-1) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (-4,3) / (-2,0) 
68. 16.25 (0,3) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (0,1) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (4,2) / (6,2) /
69. 8.77 (4,3) / (3,6) / (3,-1) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (1,6) / (0,3) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (0,-4) /
70. 19.55 (6,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (5,5) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,3) / (0,6) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (2,3) /
71. 16.52 (6,5) / (1,3) / (3,6) / (3,5) / (-5,6) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (6,6) / (0,-5) / (-1,6) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (3,-2) 
72. 11.11 (1,3) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (-3,6) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (-2,6) / (2,-1) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (-2,-3) / (6,-3) / (5,0) 
73. 11.02 (-3,5) / (1,-5) / (-1,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (4,-5) / (-4,1) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (6,6) 
74. 8.75 (6,5) / (0,-2) / (3,6) / (3,-2) / (-4,6) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,5) / (1,1) / (0,6) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (3,0) 
75. 18.55 (-2,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (5,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (1,4) 
76. 11.80 (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (2,5) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (4,-2) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,5) / (1,0) / (6,-3) / (-5,3) / (6,-1) 
77. 13.72 (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,5) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (4,2) / (6,4) / (1,-2) / (4,-1) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,3) / (0,3) 
78. 11.86 (1,-4) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,2) / (6,-5) / (-3,6) / (4,-3) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (0,-4) 
79. 14.96 (-5,2) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,1) / (-1,-1) / (4,3) / (2,3) / (-2,-5) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,-2) / (-4,3) / (0,2) 
80. 15.84 (4,3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,2) / (1,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (4,4) / (-4,-2) / (4,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,-2) / (6,2) /
81. 18.31 (-5,5) / (-3,-3) / (1,6) / (0,-4) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,4) / (4,-4) / (-4,5) 
82. 15.36 (0,3) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (-5,-4) / (6,5) / (-4,3) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (2,1) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-5,3) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (2,0) 
83. 13.28 (-2,2) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (4,6) / (1,6) / (-1,6) / (4,5) / (1,0) / (3,2) / (-3,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) /
84. 12.63 (-2,5) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (5,3) / (1,1) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (5,5) / (-2,-5) / (-4,6) / (2,4) / (6,-4) / (6,1) / (1,-1) /
85. 16.16 (3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-3) / (4,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (5,3) / (3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,-4) 
86. 16.91 (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,-5) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (3,6) / (-4,1) / (4,3) / (6,-4) / (0,-4) /
87. 15.91 (4,-4) / (3,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,0) / (6,3) / (2,4) / (-4,2) / (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,-4) 
88. 14.61 (3,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (4,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (4,6) 
89. 14.38 (1,3) / (2,5) / (-3,-3) / (-2,4) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,6) / (1,2) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (2,6) / (5,-2) / (-2,6) / (6,5) /
90. 10.59 (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (1,3) / (5,3) / (6,-5) / (2,6) / (-2,6) / (-5,4) / (0,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,-4) / (3,0) 
91. 13.28 (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (6,-1) 
92. 14.65 (-2,2) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (-4,1) / (2,-4) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (4,5) / (2,0) / (4,-5) / (-4,6) / (-3,0) 
93. 8.80 (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (5,6) / (-3,5) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,-1) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (2,3) / (2,3) /
94. 13.84 (-5,-4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,1) / (2,-5) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (4,4) / (-2,-4) / (-2,-4) / (5,0) / (0,6) / (6,5) / (-4,1) / (-4,2) 
95. 18.28 (1,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (-4,6) / (0,-2) / (6,-4) / (-2,4) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) / (-4,4) 
96. 15.65 (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (3,4) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (0,-4) / (-3,2) / (1,0) / (0,-2) 
97. 19.27 (3,3) / (-3,6) / (-4,0) / (-3,-5) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (1,2) / (0,-2) / (-4,1) / (6,3) / (-1,6) / (4,6) / (-4,5) /
98. 16.38 (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,-2) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,4) / (3,-1) / (2,-1) / (1,2) / (5,0) / (-3,4) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) 
99. 10.18 (-2,-3) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (4,3) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-2) 
100. 12.91 (4,5) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (6,5) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (-3,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,6)


----------



## Truncator (Jan 1, 2010)

2x2 Avg. of 100 = 8.55


Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.55
1. 8.91 R U' R' U F' R F
2. 10.71 U' F2 R U2 F' R' F2 U2
3. 8.46 U F' R2 U F2 U' F U'
4. 8.69 R' U' R' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U'
5. 7.41 F' U R' F R U2 F'
6. 8.81 R' U' F2 R U' R F2 U R'
7. 8.27 R2 F R2 F R F' U F2 U2
8. 9.18 U2 R' F2 U F U' F2 U' R'
9. 8.08 F2 R2 F U' R U' F' U R'
10. 10.94 U' R F' U R2 U' R2 U2
11. 8.77 F2 R U F' R F2
12. 12.55  U' R' F' R U' R2 F R' F' U'
13. 8.96 U2 F2 U F2 U F U' F
14. 9.80 F' U2 F' U' R F2 R
15. 7.63 U' R2 U F U2 F' U R
16. 10.38 F2 U F2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U'
17. (5.90) U' F2 U R' F' U2 R F U
18. 8.61 U R U2 R F' U R F U2
19. 8.22 F R U F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
20. 9.43 U' F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2
21. 6.96 F' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F' U2
22. 9.53 R' U2 F R' U' F2 U' R' U
23. 9.05 R U' F R2 F U2 F U' F U'
24. 11.83 F2 U R F2 R2 F' R' F2 U R2
25. 9.09 F R U R' F U2 F' U R2 U2
26. 8.02 F U' R' F' U' F2 R F' R' U'
27. 7.43 F' R U' F R' U' R U2 R' U'
28. 8.21 R2 U2 R U' F2 R' F U R2 U'
29. 7.53 U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F'
30. 7.56 U2 R' U F2 R2 U' R'
31. 8.77 U2 R' F U F2 U2 R' U'
32. 9.66 U' F2 U' F2 R F' U2 F' U2
33. 11.11 R2 F R F' R F' U F2
34. 10.05 F R' U' R U' F R' U
35. 6.08 F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R U'
36. 9.52 R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 F2
37. 7.86 U2 F2 R2 U R' F R2 F R2
38. 7.77 U F R2 F R' U2 R U' R2
39. 7.15 U2 R' F2 R U2 F' R U
40. 9.38 U2 R2 U F R2 F R' F U'
41. 6.19 R F2 R' F R' F' U R' F'
42. 8.80 R2 F R U' R U F2 U2
43. 6.96 U' R' U R2 U' F R2 F' U'
44. 7.21 R F' R F2 U2 F' R U F' U2
45. 10.83 R U' R' F' U' F U' R U'
46. 7.08 R' U' R2 U R2 F' U F U2
47. 7.55 U F' R F2 R' F R U2 F'
48. 8.27 R U2 R' U' F2 U R2 U' R2
49. 7.93 R U' R2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2
50. 8.41 F R' U2 R F' R' F U' R'
51. 9.43 R U' F' U F' R U R2 U
52. 6.33 U F U F U R2 F U
53. 7.53 U R' U R2 U F2 U' R2 U
54. 9.05 U' R' U F2 U F U2 F' R' U'
55. 7.06 F R U' F2 R U2 F' R U'
56. 8.52 F U F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F
57. (16.84) U' F' U2 F' R2 U F' U2 R' U2
58. 8.91 R2 U R' F' R U F' U F' U'
59. 5.93 R U F2 U F R2 F U' F'
60. 7.09 F2 U' R F R' F2 R' F R
61. 7.58 R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U F'
62. 10.63 R2 F' U F' U F2 R2 U R'
63. 10.08 F2 U2 R F R F2 U' R2
64. 7.83 U F U F' R2 U F' R2 F
65. 7.19 R2 U R2 U' R U F U'
66. 8.61 U F' U' R' F2 U2 F'
67. 6.40 U F2 R' U2 R U' R F2 R2
68. 6.41 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F R' U2
69. 9.59 F R F2 R U' R F
70. 11.41 F' U2 R2 U' F U2 F R
71. 6.30 U F2 R F' U' R F' U
72. 6.18 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F' U R'
73. 7.43 U' R F' R2 U R' F U'
74. 9.83 R2 U' F2 U R' F' R2 F2
75. 6.11 R U2 R' F U2 F' R U2
76. 8.11 R' F U2 R2 U' F2 U F' U2
77. 8.22 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 F R U
78. 10.06 U R' F R2 F U' R U
79. 7.94 U R F' U F' U2 F' U R2 U'
80. 8.72 F U2 F U' F2 U' F2 R'
81. 8.11 F' U' R2 F2 U' R U F'
82. 7.81 U R' U R' U2 R F2 R
83. 7.46 U R2 U R' F2 R F2 R' F' U2
84. 8.43 F' R F' U R' U' R2 U
85. 10.52 F2 R U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 R'
86. 9.09 F2 U R' U F' R F' U F'
87. 6.90 F' U' F2 R F2 R' F R' F2
88. 12.63 R' U2 F U2 F' R F R2 U'
89. 6.55 R' U2 R F2 R' F R2 F' R2 U2
90. 8.52 U R2 U R' U' F' R U
91. 7.75 R F' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U R'
92. 12.33 F' R F R2 F U F2 U2 R' U'
93. 6.93 F R' U' R2 U2 F R' F' R' U2
94. 13.81 U R U' F R' F2 R2 U F'
95. 7.61 F2 U2 R2 F' R' U F R' F2 U2
96. 8.86 R2 F' R F2 U' R2 U' R' U
97. 10.06 R F' R' F2 U F2 U F' U'
98. 6.59 U' R U' R U2 F' U F2 U
99. 7.86 R U2 R' F R F U' F U2
100. 9.58 U2 F' U R2 U F R F'


2x2 Avg. of 12 = 7.58


Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.58
1. 7.83 U F U F' R2 U F' R2 F
2. 7.19 R2 U R2 U' R U F U'
3. 8.61 U F' U' R' F2 U2 F'
4. 6.40 U F2 R' U2 R U' R F2 R2
5. 6.41 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F R' U2
6. 9.59 F R F2 R U' R F
7. (11.41) F' U2 R2 U' F U2 F R
8. 6.30 U F2 R F' U' R F' U
9. 6.18 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F' U R'
10. 7.43 U' R F' R2 U R' F U'
11. 9.83 R2 U' F2 U R' F' R2 F2
12. (6.11) R U2 R' F U2 F' R U2


2x2 Avg. of 5 = 6.64


Spoiler



Average of 5: 6.64
1. 6.30 U F2 R F' U' R F' U
2. 6.18 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F' U R'
3. 7.43 U' R F' R2 U R' F U'
4. (9.83) R2 U' F2 U R' F' R2 F2
5. (6.11) R U2 R' F U2 F' R U2


With a Maru 2x2 

-------------------------------

3x3 Avg. of 5 = 22.76


Spoiler



Average of 5: 22.76
1. 23.30 U2 R D' R' L' D2 B L R2 U F2 U' D2 B L2 R2 U2 L F' D2 B2 D' U' F' R' 
2. 24.02 F2 U2 R' L B' L D' B2 D R D' R2 F' R' D2 F2 R' L2 B R L2 F L2 U' R' 
3. 20.97 B2 F D2 L' B D2 F' U2 B F U B' R' U D F' D' R2 L2 U B U D' L' D 
4. (20.16) L' U' D R D U2 F U2 L' B F' R2 F2 D U2 B' U' R F2 D2 R F' B2 U D' 
5. (28.44) R' U D2 L F2 D' L' B2 U L2 D' U B' F' L2 R D' F U2 L2 U D' F' B' L2


All four averages are PBs


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 1, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Last sq1 avg of the year.
> 
> <snip>




I made sure my last solve of the year was good: 7.85


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 1, 2010)

Some lovely end of year sq1sim results:

avg5: 15.63
15.88, (19.00), 15.88, (14.89), 15.13

avg12: 16.84
16.03, 17.42, 19.16, 15.88, 19.00, 15.88, 14.89, 15.13, 18.41, 16.61, (20.11), (14.44)

avg100: 18.68
Times:


Spoiler



18.97, 17.56, 18.83, 18.34, 19.22, 22.50, 17.20, 16.41, 21.34, 20.38, 13.38, 15.53, 16.47, 19.89, 18.83, 16.55, 16.44, 19.84, 18.66, 21.22, (11.78), 18.22, 21.25, 20.25, 13.94, 18.91, 19.20, 20.09, 20.34, 18.78, 22.81, 19.03, 19.02, 20.13, 19.56, 18.38, 17.70, 20.67, 21.80, 16.34, 17.20, (27.84), 20.45, 21.61, 13.81, 20.75, 27.72, 20.05, 20.38, 17.88, 15.22, 21.19, 19.33, 20.97, 13.95, 19.67, 20.89, 16.17, 18.95, 21.55, 19.09, 17.80, 22.23, 19.80, 18.64, 22.28, 22.34, 21.05, 20.92, 19.06, 15.03, 15.39, 21.50, 13.91, 20.95, 19.22, 13.75, 19.42, 20.98, 18.56, 18.77, 16.03, 17.42, 19.16, 15.88, 19.00, 15.88, 14.89, 15.13, 18.41, 16.61, 20.11, 14.44, 17.59, 18.63, 19.39, 18.81, 19.88, 16.22, 15.08



Scrambles for all:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.68
1. 18.97 /' (6, 0) /' (6, 6) /' (9, 0) / (8, 3) /' (10, 0) / (6, 6) /' (0, 2) / (10, 0) / (6, 6) /' (3, 3) / (7, 9) / (10, 5) /' (2, 5) /' (4, 2) / (6, 6) /' (4, 2) /' (1, 2) / (0, 6) /' (4, 0) /
2. 17.56 /' (3, 0) /' (3, 6) / (6, 9) / (3, 9) / (8, 0) / (7, 1) /' (11, 5) / (6, 4) /' (9, 9) / (6, 6) / (3, 6) / (11, 2) / (2, 10) / (2, 10) / (4, 1) /' (0, 4) / (8, 1) / (10, 6) /' (9, 2)
3. 18.83 / (6, 9) /' (9, 7) / (6, 3) / (6, 9) /' (0, 6) / (5, 4) / (10, 7) / (11, 8) / (3, 10) / (3, 1) /' (5, 0) /' (9, 6) /' (1, 1) / (5, 0) /' (0, 9) /' (10, 6) / (3, 0) / (6, 11) /' (10, 3) /' (10, 9)
4. 18.34 / (9, 3) /' (6, 3) /' (0, 4) /' (11, 2) /' (10, 4) /' (10, 8) / (1, 6) /' (6, 2) / (7, 10) / (2, 2) / (1, 0) / (3, 6) /' (0, 5) / (0, 10) /' (4, 9) /' (4, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 2) / (3, 2) /
5. 19.22 / (0, 6) / (0, 3) / (6, 3) /' (8, 3) / (1, 10) / (9, 5) / (7, 11) / (6, 2) / (6, 6) / (4, 10) / (1, 8) / (0, 6) /' (7, 8) / (0, 4) / (6, 10) /' (8, 6) / (6, 2) / (4, 3) /' (4, 6)
6. 22.50 /' (9, 6) / (3, 9) /' (9, 9) / (0, 9) / (0, 6) /' (9, 0) / (0, 1) /' (8, 6) / (10, 2) / (6, 10) / (0, 8) / (4, 0) /' (0, 7) /' (9, 6) / (3, 6) /' (2, 5) / (4, 6) / (9, 8) / (4, 8) /'
7. 17.20 /' (9, 9) / (10, 5) / (2, 4) / (9, 8) /' (6, 4) /' (8, 0) /' (0, 11) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 6) / (9, 0) /' (0, 10) /' (3, 6) /' (0, 9) /' (3, 4) /' (8, 2) /' (0, 4) /' (6, 2) /' (4, 4) / (0, 2)
8. 16.41 (1, 9) /' (8, 3) /' (3, 0) /' (1, 8) / (0, 6) /' (10, 9) / (4, 1) / (6, 2) /' (8, 2) / (8, 7) / (6, 0) /' (3, 8) /' (9, 4) / (8, 2) /' (0, 4) /' (0, 8) / (6, 6) /' (6, 6) / (8, 4) /' (10, 0) /
9. 21.34 /' (9, 9) / (3, 11) / (7, 1) / (11, 5) /' (4, 3) /' (6, 10) / (8, 8) /' (9, 6) /' (0, 1) / (6, 7) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 11) /' (0, 1) /' (10, 9) / (4, 2) /' (4, 8) / (4, 10) / (6, 9) /' (7, 6)
10. 20.38 / (9, 0) /' (4, 9) / (6, 8) /' (4, 6) /' (8, 2) / (10, 3) /' (4, 6) /' (9, 0) /' (11, 4) / (8, 1) /' (11, 0) / (6, 3) /' (0, 7) / (8, 6) / (6, 2) / (8, 1) /' (8, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 3) /
11. 13.38 (6, 3) /' (9, 0) / (6, 6) / (0, 3) /' (6, 6) / (3, 9) /' (9, 6) /' (3, 9) / (9, 3) / (3, 9) /' (6, 5) /' (4, 6) /' (10, 0) / (4, 6) / (4, 0) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 10) /' (9, 5) / (6, 6) /'
12. 15.53 / (0, 6) /' (9, 3) /' (2, 11) /' (7, 10) /' (0, 6) / (6, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 6) /' (11, 2) / (10, 6) /' (8, 0) / (0, 8) /' (4, 4) /' (6, 10) / (4, 4) /' (0, 8) /' (2, 4) / (2, 8) /' (4, 4) /
13. 16.47 (9, 3) / (3, 9) / (3, 3) /' (0, 3) /' (3, 0) / (4, 2) / (6, 4) /' (9, 8) / (4, 1) /' (6, 6) /' (8, 0) / (0, 6) / (6, 2) / (0, 7) /' (5, 8) / (1, 0) / (9, 6) / (9, 8) /'
14. 19.89 / (0, 3) / (9, 6) /' (6, 9) / (2, 3) /' (7, 6) / (2, 1) /' (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (7, 6) / (11, 0) / (6, 4) / (2, 2) /' (4, 10) / (8, 9) /' (0, 6) / (6, 5) /' (5, 0) / (2, 1) /' (0, 11) /'
15. 18.83 / (9, 9) /' (8, 6) / (6, 6) / (3, 7) /' (0, 3) /' (10, 3) /' (2, 2) /' (0, 4) /' (4, 3) / (11, 8) /' (6, 10) /' (10, 11) /' (4, 5) /' (6, 5) /' (1, 6) / (7, 3) /' (6, 0) / (6, 10) /' (0, 3) / (8, 0)
16. 16.55 / (9, 9) / (0, 7) / (0, 2) / (8, 10) /' (8, 7) /' (4, 6) /' (9, 8) / (11, 4) /' (4, 0) / (6, 2) /' (0, 8) /' (6, 4) / (0, 5) / (1, 6) / (6, 6) / (2, 0) / (0, 8) / (0, 6) /' (6, 6)
17. 16.44 / (6, 0) /' (0, 9) /' (9, 7) / (11, 5) / (0, 3) / (4, 0) /' (4, 0) / (0, 6) /' (1, 8) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) /' (6, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 4) / (6, 4) / (0, 6) / (4, 8) / (10, 4) / (4, 4)
18. 19.84 / (6, 9) /' (0, 9) /' (9, 6) /' (1, 9) / (0, 11) /' (4, 6) /' (3, 6) /' (9, 4) /' (6, 9) /' (4, 6) / (11, 6) /' (0, 8) /' (7, 2) /' (4, 8) / (8, 8) / (6, 7) / (2, 11) /' (0, 6) /' (4, 9) /' (6, 10)
19. 18.66 /' (3, 3) / (3, 9) /' (3, 6) /' (0, 3) /' (0, 9) /' (6, 8) /' (10, 1) / (6, 8) / (3, 4) /' (4, 6) /' (4, 0) /' (2, 11) /' (0, 4) / (2, 11) /' (0, 7) /' (2, 6) / (6, 2) / (11, 6) / (0, 6) / (2, 2)
20. 21.22 / (3, 9) /' (3, 9) /' (0, 7) / (3, 2) /' (0, 6) / (6, 3) /' (1, 9) /' (6, 11) / (11, 3) /' (6, 0) /' (8, 6) /' (6, 10) / (6, 2) / (10, 0) / (11, 2) / (5, 0) /' (1, 2) /' (6, 0) / (7, 11) / (0, 3)
21. (11.78) /' (3, 6) / (6, 6) / (0, 9) /' (6, 6) /' (3, 3) / (3, 3) / (3, 3) / (9, 6) / (3, 0) /' (9, 3) / (6, 9) / (3, 3) / (4, 8) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 5) / (7, 7) / (5, 6) / (6, 9) / (6, 9) /' (6, 6)
22. 18.22 /' (3, 6) / (3, 4) / (9, 2) /' (2, 2) /' (3, 2) / (8, 6) / (6, 7) / (0, 3) /' (0, 2) / (10, 10) /' (4, 11) /' (4, 7) /' (11, 0) /' (4, 9) /' (0, 10) /' (10, 6) /' (2, 8) /' (10, 0) / (0, 8) /
23. 21.25 / (0, 6) /' (6, 6) / (6, 3) / (7, 8) / (6, 0) / (8, 0) /' (10, 4) /' (9, 8) /' (8, 2) /' (6, 0) /' (4, 4) / (6, 11) /' (4, 11) /' (3, 6) / (8, 6) /' (4, 0) /' (10, 2) / (6, 4) /' (11, 2) /
24. 20.25 / (6, 0) / (9, 0) /' (6, 3) /' (1, 11) / (8, 4) /' (0, 10) / (2, 7) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 6) / (6, 2) / (3, 11) /' (7, 6) /' (7, 10) /' (10, 0) / (0, 7) / (4, 6) /' (3, 6) /' (4, 8) / (8, 1) /' (10, 6)
25. 13.94 (10, 8) / (0, 9) / (11, 9) / (9, 0) / (10, 3) / (9, 3) /' (1, 9) / (2, 0) / (6, 3) /' (6, 3) / (10, 11) / (9, 8) /' (2, 9) /' (9, 10) / (2, 3) / (0, 4) / (6, 0) / (11, 0) / (1, 6) /' (6, 7)
26. 18.91 (3, 8) / (6, 0) /' (9, 7) / (9, 9) / (10, 9) / (8, 10) / (2, 8) / (8, 5) / (7, 6) / (11, 0) /' (6, 6) / (0, 1) /' (1, 6) /' (5, 0) / (4, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 9) /' (6, 11) / (7, 10) / (1, 6)
27. 19.20 (1, 3) / (9, 2) /' (6, 3) / (4, 11) / (10, 8) /' (2, 5) / (8, 2) /' (6, 4) /' (6, 8) / (8, 8) /' (2, 0) /' (2, 8) /' (8, 6) / (6, 2) / (0, 10) /' (0, 10) / (4, 0) /' (4, 2) / (8, 0) / (0, 4) /
28. 20.09 / (6, 0) / (6, 6) /' (9, 3) /' (10, 7) /' (6, 6) / (8, 4) /' (2, 2) /' (8, 10) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) /' (4, 2) / (6, 4) / (10, 10) /' (6, 10) /' (10, 4) /' (10, 1) / (7, 6) /
29. 20.34 / (0, 6) / (0, 9) /' (3, 8) /' (0, 4) /' (9, 10) /' (2, 6) / (6, 7) /' (0, 5) /' (6, 5) / (1, 0) /' (0, 9) /' (9, 10) /' (0, 11) / (4, 0) /' (6, 3) / (8, 11) /' (6, 4) /' (7, 6) /' (4, 8) /
30. 18.78 (4, 9) /' (9, 9) / (2, 3) / (9, 3) /' (6, 9) / (1, 8) / (6, 8) /' (4, 0) / (8, 9) /' (8, 8) / (0, 8) /' (6, 8) /' (8, 4) / (2, 3) /' (0, 8) / (6, 6) /' (10, 7) /' (5, 0) / (8, 1) / (6, 6) /'
31. 22.81 (0, 5) / (7, 10) / (2, 8) / (0, 1) /' (3, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 9) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) /' (3, 0) / (3, 9) / (3, 11) /' (7, 10) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 8) / (6, 9) / (4, 3) /' (2, 0) / (10, 3) /' (0, 2)
32. 19.03 (9, 3) / (3, 3) / (6, 0) /' (6, 6) / (8, 5) / (1, 0) /' (1, 6) / (8, 1) / (2, 4) / (8, 0) / (4, 8) / (2, 8) /' (0, 2) / (2, 4) /' (2, 8) / (2, 11) / (0, 7) / (10, 0) / (1, 1) / (5, 0)
33. 19.02 (10, 5) /' (0, 3) / (8, 6) /' (1, 0) / (7, 6) /' (0, 8) / (9, 0) / (0, 3) /' (5, 0) /' (9, 7) /' (0, 7) / (10, 0) /' (0, 8) /' (7, 6) /' (6, 10) /' (6, 8) /' (4, 4) / (8, 0) / (4, 4) /' (6, 2) /
34. 20.13 / (0, 6) / (6, 9) /' (5, 6) /' (4, 10) /' (2, 0) / (0, 3) /' (9, 10) /' (8, 10) / (8, 4) / (4, 8) /' (4, 0) /' (11, 8) / (7, 0) /' (1, 0) /' (11, 6) /' (10, 0) /' (6, 8) /' (1, 8) / (6, 3) /' (2, 3)
35. 19.56 (3, 2) / (1, 4) / (9, 0) / (11, 9) / (9, 0) /' (10, 9) /' (8, 2) /' (10, 3) /' (6, 9) /' (9, 0) /' (9, 9) / (0, 3) / (11, 0) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 6) / (6, 8) /' (4, 10) /' (2, 0) /' (6, 6) / (6, 6) /'
36. 18.38 / (6, 0) / (0, 6) / (11, 4) /' (6, 3) /' (5, 6) /' (0, 6) / (4, 6) /' (6, 8) / (6, 8) /' (8, 1) /' (6, 4) /' (8, 10) / (4, 4) / (2, 6) / (2, 8) / (6, 10) /' (11, 8) /' (4, 6) / (2, 6) /
37. 17.70 (6, 0) / (0, 6) /' (3, 0) / (6, 10) / (5, 6) /' (9, 9) /' (0, 3) / (9, 0) / (3, 6) /' (5, 3) / (7, 6) / (3, 3) /' (6, 3) / (8, 3) /' (8, 0) /' (1, 6) / (5, 6) / (4, 6) /' (6, 4) /'
38. 20.67 /' (9, 6) / (9, 3) / (9, 7) /' (5, 6) / (6, 8) /' (11, 6) /' (0, 6) / (6, 8) /' (3, 11) / (6, 6) / (0, 7) / (8, 11) /' (10, 6) /' (0, 10) / (6, 0) / (5, 6) / (4, 9) /' (2, 6) / (2, 0)
39. 21.80 / (0, 6) / (0, 9) /' (7, 9) /' (5, 8) /' (10, 6) /' (9, 11) /' (0, 6) /' (0, 4) / (11, 2) /' (8, 1) / (0, 8) / (4, 2) /' (6, 8) /' (6, 2) / (10, 6) / (6, 4) / (5, 8) /' (9, 6) /' (0, 3) / (6, 2)
40. 16.34 / (9, 3) / (6, 3) / (11, 10) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 4) / (5, 10) /' (9, 10) /' (10, 6) /' (2, 5) / (6, 6) / (1, 10) / (11, 6) /' (7, 6) / (5, 9) /' (1, 4) /' (0, 8) /' (8, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 4) /'
41. 17.20 /' (0, 9) / (3, 5) /' (7, 0) /' (9, 4) /' (9, 6) /' (10, 9) / (10, 0) / (4, 5) /' (6, 0) / (6, 0) /' (4, 3) /' (6, 6) / (4, 2) / (2, 8) /' (0, 4) /' (6, 2) /' (9, 6) /' (6, 0) / (0, 7) / (8, 8)
42. (27.84) /' (9, 3) /' (9, 3) / (9, 9) /' (0, 6) /' (9, 9) /' (6, 3) / (0, 9) / (10, 3) /' (6, 6) / (6, 5) / (0, 11) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 6) / (6, 8) / (2, 6) / (6, 5) /' (2, 4) / (5, 2) / (2, 6) /
43. 20.45 /' (0, 9) / (0, 6) /' (9, 3) /' (9, 9) / (8, 6) /' (0, 4) / (6, 3) /' (8, 4) /' (10, 10) / (6, 10) /' (6, 0) / (8, 0) /' (11, 0) /' (8, 4) /' (8, 3) /' (0, 3) /' (0, 9) / (8, 6) /' (8, 0)
44. 21.61 /' (6, 3) / (3, 9) / (9, 3) / (6, 9) /' (2, 1) /' (8, 2) / (8, 2) / (4, 3) /' (10, 10) /' (4, 8) / (10, 10) /' (0, 6) / (2, 8) /' (4, 0) /' (0, 2) /' (8, 1) / (6, 1) /' (5, 0) /' (4, 10) /' (2, 6)
45. 13.81 (0, 5) / (0, 4) /' (3, 3) /' (11, 6) / (10, 10) /' (9, 0) /' (11, 0) / (6, 6) / (6, 1) / (11, 0) /' (1, 8) /' (0, 6) / (0, 6) /' (6, 0) / (10, 4) /' (8, 4) /' (6, 8) / (0, 8) /' (8, 8) / (10, 10) /'
46. 20.75 / (3, 9) / (0, 6) / (9, 4) / (6, 0) / (8, 0) / (6, 10) /' (4, 2) /' (4, 8) / (2, 8) / (10, 9) / (0, 6) /' (0, 3) /' (8, 0) /' (3, 10) / (0, 8) /' (9, 8) / (9, 6) / (4, 1) / (4, 11)
47. 27.72 (6, 2) / (4, 4) /' (3, 6) / (11, 3) /' (6, 3) / (3, 4) /' (0, 8) /' (4, 4) /' (8, 6) /' (4, 11) /' (6, 3) /' (2, 0) / (2, 0) /' (6, 6) / (5, 10) / (0, 6) /' (10, 2) / (11, 4) / (3, 2) / (9, 2)
48. 20.05 /' (6, 3) /' (0, 4) /' (2, 11) / (10, 10) /' (2, 9) /' (0, 3) /' (0, 3) /' (0, 6) /' (0, 6) / (7, 8) / (9, 0) / (11, 9) / (1, 6) / (0, 6) /' (7, 10) /' (3, 4) /' (8, 2) /' (4, 2) /' (9, 6) / (6, 6)
49. 20.38 (3, 9) /' (3, 3) / (1, 3) /' (0, 11) / (6, 1) / (0, 11) /' (5, 10) /' (4, 8) / (0, 10) /' (0, 2) /' (6, 4) / (2, 10) / (4, 6) /' (4, 2) / (10, 2) /' (10, 2) /' (10, 2) /' (10, 8) /' (8, 10) / (4, 8)
50. 17.88 /' (9, 6) / (3, 3) / (3, 3) /' (6, 0) / (9, 3) /' (9, 9) /' (4, 11) /' (4, 6) / (6, 8) /' (7, 8) / (11, 0) / (3, 1) / (10, 6) /' (5, 6) / (10, 10) / (2, 6) / (4, 4) /' (2, 11) / (0, 2) /' (6, 1)
51. 15.22 (3, 0) / (6, 3) /' (5, 3) / (6, 9) / (3, 0) /' (10, 0) / (10, 4) / (8, 2) /' (0, 8) / (9, 4) /' (10, 11) /' (0, 10) /' (6, 11) /' (2, 6) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 1) / (7, 8) /' (9, 8) / (6, 6) /'
52. 21.19 /' (6, 6) / (0, 1) / (5, 6) / (9, 3) / (6, 3) / (11, 9) /' (1, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, 6) / (2, 6) /' (2, 11) / (6, 10) /' (6, 2) /' (11, 1) /' (4, 0) / (0, 6) /' (0, 11) /' (8, 3) /' (8, 10) / (0, 2)
53. 19.33 /' (9, 0) /' (0, 11) /' (0, 9) / (10, 0) /' (6, 6) /' (4, 2) / (2, 6) / (1, 6) /' (9, 8) / (0, 5) / (5, 10) / (6, 2) / (2, 7) / (6, 8) / (10, 2) / (6, 6) /' (10, 4) /' (6, 4) / (9, 8) / (6, 0)
54. 20.97 / (0, 3) / (1, 9) /' (11, 0) / (6, 6) /' (2, 0) /' (9, 4) / (6, 6) /' (6, 3) / (8, 3) /' (7, 6) / (5, 3) /' (0, 1) /' (2, 3) /' (0, 11) /' (6, 6) /' (4, 6) / (5, 4) /' (4, 8) /' (0, 4)
55. 13.95 (1, 2) /' (0, 3) /' (9, 7) / (11, 2) / (10, 7) / (6, 6) /' (5, 8) /' (6, 4) /' (0, 9) /' (3, 2) / (6, 0) / (0, 9) /' (6, 0) /' (4, 4) /' (5, 2) / (0, 4) /' (9, 9) /' (3, 6) /' (5, 3) /' (0, 10)
56. 19.67 (7, 0) / (5, 9) / (6, 3) / (9, 6) / (8, 9) / (0, 6) /' (10, 9) / (3, 0) /' (0, 9) /' (4, 11) / (6, 0) /' (3, 0) /' (0, 3) / (9, 9) /' (9, 0) /' (3, 9) /' (0, 11) / (6, 4) /' (6, 9) /' (2, 0)
57. 20.89 /' (9, 3) / (0, 3) /' (2, 0) / (1, 6) /' (3, 0) /' (10, 3) / (10, 0) / (8, 1) / (6, 0) / (10, 6) / (9, 0) / (8, 0) /' (1, 10) / (0, 8) /' (6, 5) /' (10, 3) /' (6, 3) /' (2, 7) / (0, 7) / (6, 0)
58. 16.17 / (3, 9) / (6, 3) / (0, 9) /' (3, 6) /' (9, 0) /' (0, 6) / (10, 3) / (8, 0) / (3, 8) / (1, 6) /' (6, 6) / (4, 0) / (4, 3) / (7, 0) / (8, 6) / (0, 9) /' (0, 2) / (6, 10) /' (11, 2) / (6, 0)
59. 18.95 / (9, 6) / (3, 0) /' (0, 9) / (6, 3) / (11, 7) / (6, 0) /' (9, 0) / (6, 2) / (6, 9) / (4, 2) / (0, 9) /' (5, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 8) / (6, 10) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 3) / (6, 0) /' (8, 0) /' (10, 6)
60. 21.55 / (0, 3) / (1, 6) / (0, 2) / (8, 4) / (0, 4) / (0, 6) /' (0, 6) /' (0, 2) /' (10, 11) /' (3, 3) / (0, 5) / (7, 10) /' (11, 6) /' (3, 3) / (3, 9) /' (3, 3) / (3, 5) / (10, 0) /' (3, 2) /
61. 19.09 (4, 11) /' (9, 3) /' (3, 6) /' (5, 4) / (8, 0) / (10, 8) /' (10, 6) / (2, 2) /' (10, 6) /' (7, 8) /' (0, 1) /' (10, 2) /' (4, 7) /' (2, 0) /' (6, 11) /' (6, 8) / (10, 6) /' (0, 4) / (4, 6) / (6, 6) /'
62. 17.80 / (9, 3) /' (9, 9) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 3) / (2, 0) /' (4, 1) / (3, 11) /' (6, 0) / (3, 6) /' (6, 2) / (6, 1) / (10, 7) / (8, 0) /' (10, 8) /' (4, 10) / (0, 2) / (8, 10) /' (8, 10) /' (2, 6) /'
63. 22.23 /' (6, 3) / (3, 0) / (10, 0) /' (5, 2) / (3, 6) / (10, 3) /' (6, 9) /' (9, 9) /' (3, 4) / (11, 0) /' (8, 5) /' (3, 8) / (2, 6) /' (4, 0) /' (6, 0) / (6, 6) / (10, 10) /' (10, 0) / (8, 8) /'
64. 19.80 / (9, 9) /' (6, 11) / (10, 8) / (8, 10) / (6, 3) /' (0, 6) /' (5, 0) /' (1, 0) /' (3, 8) / (10, 10) /' (5, 6) /' (11, 0) /' (1, 7) /' (7, 4) /' (10, 4) /' (4, 4) /' (2, 4) / (0, 6) /' (10, 4) /'
65. 18.64 /' (3, 9) /' (0, 9) / (11, 6) /' (0, 4) /' (8, 9) /' (3, 6) /' (7, 6) /' (10, 5) / (6, 7) /' (6, 6) / (0, 10) /' (4, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 10) / (4, 0) / (7, 0) /' (4, 6) /' (5, 6) /
66. 22.28 (7, 3) / (9, 5) /' (6, 6) / (4, 8) /' (6, 0) /' (3, 6) /' (0, 9) / (5, 1) / (6, 10) /' (3, 0) / (4, 6) / (8, 0) /' (4, 0) / (7, 7) /' (6, 5) / (8, 6) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (11, 4) / (6, 6)
67. 22.34 (1, 6) /' (3, 6) /' (0, 3) / (6, 3) / (11, 2) /' (7, 6) / (3, 9) / (6, 0) /' (5, 6) / (8, 6) /' (6, 4) /' (8, 6) / (8, 0) / (8, 8) /' (10, 11) / (4, 0) /' (11, 7) /' (10, 6) / (6, 6) /' (7, 2)
68. 21.05 (0, 11) / (3, 0) /' (3, 1) /' (9, 6) / (3, 1) / (6, 11) / (4, 6) / (3, 0) / (10, 0) / (10, 0) /' (2, 5) /' (0, 10) /' (0, 10) /' (4, 6) / (10, 8) / (4, 2) / (8, 6) /' (0, 2) / (4, 6) /' (4, 6) /'
69. 20.92 /' (3, 0) /' (3, 2) /' (10, 0) /' (10, 9) / (6, 9) /' (5, 8) / (2, 10) /' (8, 6) /' (2, 4) /' (2, 5) /' (0, 6) / (6, 10) / (9, 6) / (10, 0) /' (6, 4) / (2, 6) /' (6, 2) /' (6, 0) /' (4, 2)
70. 19.06 (9, 3) / (9, 9) /' (3, 1) /' (11, 11) /' (4, 11) / (8, 0) /' (8, 2) /' (6, 2) / (0, 6) /' (10, 4) /' (2, 4) / (4, 2) /' (10, 5) / (11, 0) / (0, 9) /' (11, 0) / (8, 3) /' (4, 0) /' (8, 6) /' (10, 10) /
71. 15.03 (1, 9) / (9, 5) /' (6, 0) / (9, 6) /' (4, 5) /' (3, 10) / (4, 3) / (4, 6) /' (10, 10) /' (2, 0) /' (2, 0) / (4, 10) / (6, 6) /' (2, 0) / (6, 0) /' (4, 4) / (4, 6) / (8, 6) /' (9, 8) / (8, 6)
72. 15.39 (10, 9) /' (8, 6) / (6, 0) /' (9, 6) / (3, 10) / (2, 3) /' (3, 8) /' (1, 10) / (5, 3) / (6, 1) /' (2, 6) / (6, 7) / (6, 6) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 0) /' (8, 0) /' (8, 0) / (9, 6) / (9, 0) /' (9, 0) /
73. 21.50 / (3, 6) /' (5, 9) / (7, 4) /' (2, 6) / (3, 9) /' (6, 11) / (0, 6) / (4, 7) /' (4, 0) /' (8, 0) /' (4, 0) /' (10, 1) /' (6, 10) / (1, 8) / (10, 3) / (6, 7) /' (2, 0) /' (10, 9) / (9, 6) /' (4, 6)
74. 13.91 /' (6, 6) / (8, 3) / (9, 4) /' (3, 6) / (3, 6) / (0, 2) /' (6, 4) / (4, 11) / (10, 4) / (8, 5) / (1, 0) / (0, 8) / (8, 8) /' (8, 10) /' (8, 6) /' (1, 8) /' (4, 0) / (7, 0) /' (0, 6) /
75. 20.95 /' (6, 9) / (3, 0) /' (3, 5) /' (2, 1) / (4, 6) /' (7, 10) /' (2, 0) / (3, 8) / (4, 0) / (6, 6) / (8, 0) / (8, 6) /' (0, 4) /' (8, 1) /' (6, 0) / (8, 7) / (0, 2) /' (2, 10) /' (8, 6) /'
76. 19.22 /' (9, 0) /' (4, 11) / (8, 0) /' (0, 9) /' (10, 0) / (10, 2) /' (6, 6) /' (7, 10) /' (6, 2) /' (2, 6) / (8, 7) /' (5, 9) / (9, 7) /' (3, 0) / (11, 11) /' (1, 1) /' (11, 5) / (0, 10) / (8, 5) /'
77. 13.75 (7, 6) /' (2, 5) /' (10, 0) / (3, 9) / (9, 0) / (5, 4) /' (2, 3) / (0, 4) / (0, 6) / (2, 1) /' (0, 4) /' (4, 7) /' (10, 6) /' (8, 6) / (6, 6) /' (2, 8) /' (8, 0) / (4, 4) / (3, 10) /' (6, 1)
78. 19.42 /' (3, 6) / (9, 4) /' (2, 8) / (0, 9) /' (1, 10) / (11, 0) / (0, 3) /' (0, 8) / (10, 6) /' (4, 3) / (3, 0) /' (8, 8) /' (6, 7) /' (3, 6) /' (11, 8) / (10, 10) / (2, 4) /' (4, 10) /' (10, 8) /'
79. 20.98 /' (3, 9) /' (0, 3) /' (7, 8) / (9, 0) / (0, 6) /' (6, 10) / (2, 6) / (6, 5) /' (7, 6) /' (11, 4) /' (4, 0) / (2, 9) / (2, 6) /' (3, 10) / (0, 8) / (6, 0) / (2, 6) /' (0, 4) /'
80. 18.56 /' (6, 0) /' (3, 3) / (3, 9) /' (4, 3) /' (0, 5) /' (3, 3) / (10, 11) / (0, 10) / (6, 0) /' (2, 8) /' (4, 2) / (2, 6) / (6, 8) /' (2, 4) / (2, 8) /' (0, 6) /' (2, 10) /' (0, 6) /' (2, 8) /' (8, 2)
81. 18.77 (1, 3) / (6, 5) / (6, 9) / (9, 9) / (9, 6) / (3, 7) /' (3, 0) / (8, 11) / (3, 4) / (9, 0) / (9, 9) /' (9, 9) /' (0, 3) / (10, 0) /' (2, 0) / (10, 8) /' (6, 2) /' (0, 8) / (5, 0) / (6, 7) /'
82. 16.03 /' (6, 9) /' (8, 7) /' (10, 3) / (3, 0) /' (10, 10) /' (6, 2) /' (6, 2) / (10, 4) / (0, 6) / (2, 3) / (4, 8) /' (6, 4) /' (2, 3) /' (2, 0) / (6, 3) /' (2, 4) /' (6, 4) /' (6, 4) / (6, 2) /'
83. 17.42 /' (0, 3) /' (9, 9) / (3, 3) / (0, 6) / (10, 6) /' (0, 6) / (11, 2) / (7, 2) / (0, 8) /' (2, 10) / (1, 2) /' (2, 7) / (10, 8) /' (3, 4) / (6, 6) /' (0, 11) /' (1, 4) / (3, 8) / (2, 9)
84. 19.16 /' (9, 6) / (6, 3) /' (8, 6) / (1, 6) / (3, 6) / (0, 3) /' (3, 3) /' (0, 6) / (3, 9) /' (4, 11) / (2, 9) / (3, 8) /' (6, 2) /' (7, 0) / (6, 0) /' (6, 6) / (0, 2) / (6, 0) / (10, 11) /
85. 15.88 /' (9, 3) /' (9, 9) / (0, 3) /' (6, 4) / (6, 9) / (6, 11) / (2, 4) / (3, 10) /' (10, 4) /' (4, 10) / (4, 10) /' (0, 4) /' (4, 2) /' (6, 10) /' (8, 6) / (4, 2) /' (0, 8) / (6, 2) / (6, 2)
86. 19.00 /' (3, 9) / (3, 6) /' (11, 6) / (9, 1) / (3, 11) / (7, 6) / (7, 2) /' (6, 8) /' (4, 2) / (6, 2) / (9, 10) /' (6, 6) /' (8, 4) / (6, 0) /' (2, 8) / (0, 4) /' (10, 2) / (3, 0) /' (8, 6) /' (6, 7)
87. 15.88 /' (9, 6) /' (0, 6) / (0, 9) / (9, 0) / (6, 3) / (3, 6) / (6, 2) / (0, 1) /' (10, 8) /' (7, 0) /' (4, 2) /' (10, 0) /' (8, 4) /' (2, 1) / (5, 0) / (2, 7) / (10, 4) / (0, 4) / (4, 6) / (10, 4)
88. 14.89 / (6, 3) /' (5, 0) /' (10, 10) / (0, 5) /' (9, 0) /' (6, 6) /' (9, 3) / (6, 0) /' (6, 0) / (0, 9) / (9, 3) /' (3, 6) / (6, 6) / (9, 6) / (6, 3) /' (9, 4) / (8, 8) / (10, 6) /' (2, 0) /'
89. 15.13 /' (6, 3) / (9, 9) / (9, 9) /' (11, 6) /' (7, 4) /' (0, 9) / (9, 11) / (3, 9) / (0, 6) /' (9, 0) / (11, 3) / (6, 6) / (9, 4) / (9, 0) / (9, 3) / (3, 11) / (1, 4) / (8, 5) / (1, 4) /' (6, 4)
90. 18.41 (10, 9) /' (0, 6) / (3, 11) /' (0, 3) /' (3, 1) / (5, 6) / (0, 1) / (6, 8) /' (0, 10) /' (2, 6) /' (10, 4) /' (2, 8) / (3, 0) /' (10, 6) / (2, 0) /' (10, 4) /' (11, 0) /' (10, 8) / (11, 10) / (0, 6)
91. 16.61 (0, 2) / (6, 4) /' (6, 0) /' (0, 6) / (0, 6) / (3, 9) / (9, 6) / (2, 7) / (4, 2) / (6, 0) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 0) /' (0, 6) / (4, 11) / (2, 4) /' (2, 6) /' (8, 0) /' (2, 10) / (2, 4) /
92. 20.11 / (3, 0) /' (1, 9) /' (2, 6) /' (0, 6) /' (2, 7) /' (6, 0) / (6, 6) / (4, 0) /' (6, 1) / (8, 6) / (9, 10) /' (0, 7) /' (3, 6) /' (6, 8) / (3, 4) /' (9, 5) / (5, 1) / (4, 9) /' (4, 4) /'
93. 14.44 /' (3, 6) /' (3, 0) /' (3, 4) / (8, 0) / (9, 10) / (8, 6) / (4, 7) /' (6, 3) /' (0, 8) / (3, 0) / (9, 5) /' (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) /' (6, 2) / (3, 6) /' (6, 1) / (8, 3) /' (0, 2)
94. 17.59 /' (6, 0) / (9, 3) / (9, 4) / (8, 0) / (0, 2) /' (4, 0) / (8, 0) /' (6, 2) / (10, 1) / (0, 8) / (10, 11) /' (10, 5) /' (6, 3) / (10, 0) / (10, 5) / (6, 4) /' (8, 4) / (7, 10) / (0, 8) / (0, 8)
95. 18.63 /' (6, 6) /' (9, 7) / (3, 9) /' (2, 11) /' (4, 1) /' (3, 6) /' (3, 3) /' (2, 5) / (6, 3) /' (6, 10) / (3, 3) / (3, 2) / (4, 0) / (10, 0) /' (6, 8) /' (8, 10) / (8, 10) / (4, 2) /' (6, 6) / (10, 4)
96. 19.39 /' (6, 6) / (3, 7) /' (9, 0) / (9, 0) / (6, 11) / (3, 3) / (2, 9) / (10, 0) /' (4, 8) /' (8, 4) /' (4, 4) /' (2, 4) / (4, 4) /' (8, 10) / (3, 2) /' (2, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (2, 6) / (11, 3)
97. 18.81 (7, 3) /' (9, 11) / (9, 6) / (3, 0) / (0, 6) / (2, 9) / (0, 3) / (6, 3) / (10, 6) /' (3, 10) /' (6, 3) / (10, 9) / (7, 4) /' (11, 6) / (0, 1) /' (9, 2) /' (10, 2) /' (2, 4) /' (6, 4)
98. 19.88 /' (9, 3) /' (3, 9) /' (6, 5) /' (6, 4) / (3, 6) / (3, 10) / (0, 6) / (9, 0) / (5, 0) /' (9, 9) /' (9, 11) / (7, 1) /' (2, 11) / (9, 10) / (6, 0) /' (3, 6) /' (9, 9) / (0, 3) / (9, 0) / (6, 9)
99. 16.22 / (3, 0) / (9, 9) / (0, 3) /' (4, 11) /' (6, 3) / (4, 3) / (10, 0) / (2, 2) /' (8, 3) / (4, 2) / (8, 4) / (8, 10) /' (7, 6) / (0, 7) /' (7, 2) / (6, 3) /' (2, 10) /' (4, 1) /' (8, 8) /
100. 15.08 (1, 0) / (5, 5) /' (10, 3) / (9, 6) /' (3, 6) /' (6, 0) / (6, 9) / (3, 11) / (7, 10) / (0, 2) /' (9, 4) / (3, 2) / (10, 6) / (6, 6) /' (10, 10) /' (8, 3) /' (2, 8) / (4, 0) / (2, 8) /' (0, 4)


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 1, 2010)

New PB average of 12
Average: 30.73
Standard Deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 21.34
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	31.44	D U2 L' R2 F' D U2 F' L' B L2 R' U' R U F' U' L2 R2 D2 U R' D U' L'
2.	29.30	B D L2 R' U2 L2 R' F' L' U' L D' U B2 D L' D2 B2 F' U F' D U2 B2 F'
3.	28.72	L F2 L2 R2 B D2 U F D' R' D U' L2 U' F2 D' U' L2 D' L R' U' F2 U' F
4.	34.17	D2 U B' D2 U' L2 R B2 F R' D U2 F L R2 F2 L' R' D' B2 F U' F2 L' U
5.	27.64	L D2 B2 L2 R B' D' B' F L2 B' L2 R U B' F' U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F' L R'
6.	(21.34)	F U L' U' L' R D2 L' R F' L2 B' L' F L' F' R2 F R D' B2 D B2 F L'
7.	31.17	U L' R B' D2 R B2 L2 U' B2 F' L2 D' U' B U' L R2 U L' D B' F2 D' U'
8.	33.33	L2 R' F' U R' B' U2 L' U F U' B U' R2 U B' F' D2 F L' R' D' L R2 F2
9.	(DNF)	F D2 U' R2 B' F' U2 L R2 F D' U F L' R F2 U L F' L U' L' R U' R'
10.	33.02	D L F' U B D' B' F U L' B2 F' D R2 D2 B' U2 R F L2 D' R2 B F' L'
11.	31.31	L R B F' R' B' D U' B' F' L2 U R2 D2 U2 R F L D2 L R U B' L2 R2
12.	27.25	B F R B L' D' U L' R' U B F' D U R2 B F' L U2 B' F D2 L R F'
I'm getting closer to sub 30 consitantly.
Last avg.of 12 for 2009


----------



## Royals (Jan 1, 2010)

Sub 20 average of 100

first ever lol (but first attempt of average of 100 in ages)

I also smashed all my pbs
avg of 12
avg of 5
P.B nl 13.05

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.05
worst time: 25.63

current avg5: 19.39 (σ = 2.00)
best avg5: 17.39 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 19.15 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 18.72 (σ = 1.91)

current avg100: 19.88 (σ = 2.26)
best avg100: 19.88 (σ = 2.26)

session avg: 19.88 (σ = 2.26)
session mean: 19.87 

19.81, 17.60, 20.40, 20.88, 19.51, 18.59, 18.60, 24.94, 25.63, 19.47, 17.21, 19.95, 18.14, 18.39, 19.46, 21.25, 20.57, 18.21, 21.62, 17.45, 16.50, 19.82, 22.30, 16.53, 17.37, 20.86, 20.06, 21.60, 17.70, 20.59, 20.08, 20.19, 17.41, 19.48, 16.78, 24.43, 21.22, 20.99, 21.72, 21.48, 20.98, 19.27, 20.14, 21.96, 24.49, 18.76, 20.31, 15.38, 18.83, 18.61, 21.16, 19.75, 18.56, 16.06, 20.57, 21.56, 19.44, 18.45, 21.00, 21.70, 19.77, 17.92, 20.03, 19.15, 19.29, 18.90, 17.75, 19.84, 19.17, 22.63, 19.13, 21.98, 22.58, 17.40, 24.15, 15.67, 19.25, 19.32, 20.27, 17.28, 20.55, 25.41, 24.38, 25.32, 13.05, 19.34, 18.55, 24.77, 21.29, 18.95, 17.12, 22.28, 16.03, 19.48, 17.82, 16.39, 17.96, 18.00, 24.39, 22.22


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PBs: avg100 (22.93), avg12 (21.26), avg5 (20.33), non-lucky single (15.94). I dropped my avg100 and avg12 PBs by around 1 second in a day. Yay for progress. I do an avg100 two times per day.
Average of 100: 22.93
Standard Deviation: 2.64
Best Time: 15.94
Worst Time: 30.47

Average of 12: 21.26 (SD = 0.94)
Average of 5: 20.33 (SD = 0.28) (in bold)
Standard Deviation: 0.94


Spoiler



21.94, 22.41, 20.53, 20.25, (25.81), 21.78, 23.25, *20.06, 21.51, (15.94), 20.09, 20.83*


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 1, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.90

1. 13.41 B' L' U2 D' F' U L2 D2 U B2 U' B R D' U R D' U2 B L2 F R' B2 U B
2. (9.45) L R B' D2 F B U' F L R2 B2 F' R' D' U2 F B2 L R2 B' R2 L2 D F2 U'
3. 11.10 U' B2 U2 B' R U' F B U R B' F' L F' B2 R' U D2 L' R2 B D' L B D2
4. 12.83 B' U F2 L2 F L F2 U R' F U2 R' L' B' D B2 U R' B' U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R
5. 12.10 B' U2 R' D' B' D2 U B D R U R' L' B' U D2 B' F R D2 F U' B' F2 L'
6. 11.43 U L2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 B' U' R' L B2 L D2 U L2 F' R L B U R' D' F2 U'
7. (14.33) U2 R' F B2 D' U' R2 F B' D' R' L D' L' R F2 D R2 L U L2 B2 R' B L2
8. 10.97 R U2 F2 B' U R2 B' L' B U' R2 B L2 F' L2 D2 L' F2 U F2 R L' F U2 D2
9. 11.52 U' R D' B U2 R2 F2 B R2 L2 F2 B U B R2 U' D' F' L' U2 D B' U D' R'
10. 10.73 U' R B L U B D2 R2 D2 B L' B' F2 U2 L2 R U B2 D R2 F B2 L2 F' B'
11. 12.99 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 R D' L F' L' U2 F B U R U2 B2 D'
12. 11.88 B L' B2 U L' R2 D2 B2 L2 F D' R2 U' B2 F' R2 U' B' L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' R2

it's a PB average


----------



## Anthony (Jan 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Average of 12: 11.90



Tooooooo fast. 3x3 podium at TOW will be tough, that's for sure.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 1, 2010)

Average of 5: 10.68
1. (9.41) R B' F D2 L2 F' B' L D2 B' R B2 D R' U R' B D U' L R' F L2 B2 R'
2. 10.57 B D B U' L2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 D U' B2 F2 L F R B' F2 L' D2 L' F B R' (PLL skip)
3. (12.11) R2 F' L' F2 D U' F2 U B' R F' B' D' U B' D2 F2 B D' R L D2 L' U' R'
4. 10.93 F U R' L F' U2 F L' R B2 R2 U' R2 B D B D2 L F' D' L' D L U' F2
5. 10.55 D2 B' L2 F L' D' U2 B2 L' B2 U' F2 B' D' F' R D' F B' L2 F' B' U D R' (CxLL skip)

I'm on FIRE



Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 11.90
> ...



meh, I fail in competition. I doubt that I'll be getting times like this


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Average of 5: 10.68
> 1. *(9.41)* R B' F D2 L2 F' B' L D2 B' R B2 D R' U R' B D U' L R' F L2 B2 R'
> 2. 10.57 B D B U' L2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 D U' B2 F2 L F R B' F2 L' D2 L' F B R' (PLL skip)
> 3. (12.11) R2 F' L' F2 D U' F2 U B' R F' B' D' U B' D2 F2 B D' R L D2 L' U' R'
> ...


yayfornonluckysub10


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 1, 2010)

Average: 9.21 seconds. 
Times: 8.03 10.10 9.27 7.56 9.31 8.26 10.96 10.69 8.10 10.35 8.35 9.62


----------



## SkateTracker (Jan 1, 2010)

WOO, new 5x5 single PB of 1:42.86. Beats my old by 9 seconds, YAY. =D


----------



## MistArts (Jan 1, 2010)

3.99, (2.32), 2.61, (4.46), 4.27 = 3.62 

I've finally ditched Ortega...


----------



## Anthony (Jan 1, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Average: 9.21 seconds.
> Times: 8.03 10.10 9.27 7.56 9.31 8.26 10.96 10.69 8.10 10.35 8.35 9.62



Wow. Motivated by Rowe? 

Seven of the times were 9.27 or greater and the other five were 8.35 or lower. lol.

Awesome average, Stefan.


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 2, 2010)

Longest Average for me!
VERY BAD AVERAGE, today was a very off day for me.
Average of 205: 27.18
Best time: 19.79
Worst time: 38.88



Spoiler



Session average: 27.18
1. 28.03 B2 L2 B F2 D' B' U2 F B' R' D' U2 B2 U2 D B2 D' R2 D2 R' L2 D B2 F R 
2. 31.09 F R L2 B U' B2 F U F B2 U' L D' U' F' R2 U' L' U2 B2 L' R2 F' U' F 
3. 20.70 L U' L2 R2 U D' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U F' B2 L B L U2 B' U' B U' D' 
4. 30.55 D' U R' B' L' F2 R' U B2 F R L' U' D2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' B2 D R' L B' 
5. 23.14 D2 B F R2 D2 R D' U2 F2 R F' D F U2 R U F' R2 B2 F D' U B2 D2 B' 
6. 29.58 B L' B D' B' F2 L' D R2 D' F' D R2 L' U' B2 D2 L2 U D2 R' L D2 L U2 
7. 27.86 L' D2 R L' F' R D' F2 D2 F R U D2 L2 B U D B' L D B2 L' F2 B' R' 
8. 30.67 U' B U L' F R F2 R' F U2 F D' B' L U2 L R' B U' F2 R' L F D R' 
9. (19.79) U2 F B2 D2 F2 D' L' D' F L B2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 F U' D B' F2 L R' B' U 
10. 28.00 D B' D2 R' D L F' R U L R D' U2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 B' R2 U' D2 F B 
11. 22.72 L' F2 U' D2 F' L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U' F D' F L2 U2 F' U' F2 B U R B' L' 
12. 27.98 B D B R2 F D F U' L2 U' F L2 R2 D2 R D' F' D2 U' B U2 L' B' L' R 
13. 24.19 L2 R2 D L D L2 D2 R2 L2 F' U D R2 F U' L U L2 F B2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 
14. 30.55 R B R2 D' F L' R' B' L2 U B2 D B' F2 D' L2 D' L' D U F' R U' R D2 
15. 21.54 D2 F' B' L F L' F U B2 F R' D2 L R U D' L2 R' F B2 R' U' F L2 R2 
16. 27.25 L F2 L2 R U2 F U D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U' F D' B' D2 U' B R2 B2 R D' R2 
17. 26.46 L D2 U2 B F2 D F2 D' R2 F D F D2 B L F2 B2 U' D L F' D2 F2 U' F' 
18. 25.96 B' F' L F L D' R' F U2 F' L2 F' D2 U' L' R' U' D' F' B2 R U' D2 L F' 
19. 21.39 F' L' B F2 L' R2 D' B' L2 U2 D R L2 F' B U' B L' R2 D' U2 R F2 B' R' 
20. 30.48 F2 L U' R U2 D L D F' B' L R2 D' B D R' F R2 U R' D2 R' B' D L 
21. 26.08 U2 D F U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F R' F2 B2 L' R' F2 R F2 D2 B' L D2 F2 L2 B' 
22. 25.61 U F' R2 D L2 U2 B D' B' D2 B' L U2 D L F2 L2 D2 U' F L' F' U2 D F2 
23. 26.96 B2 U D F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F' B' U' R2 D2 R2 U' F B' U2 B L2 U2 B F L2 R2 
24. 31.03 D2 L D U2 F R' F R2 F B D2 U' F U2 B' D' B2 D B2 U' R2 L D2 F2 U2 
25. 31.11 B2 R U' L' D' R' U' R2 F R' B2 U' L' U' B' U' F2 R F2 U' D R F2 L2 R2 
26. 26.40 R' B' D B F2 R' B U D' L2 U2 B L F U' L D' R L D L U' D B2 L2 
27. 28.45 D2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 F D2 U2 L2 R' U R2 F' R U2 R U' L2 B' D' F2 R' U' R2 
28. 29.53 B U R2 U' R' U2 L2 D' U2 F D R' D F2 L2 R' D' L2 F R2 B' D' F L2 F 
29. 30.04 R B L D' F' R' L2 B L2 R2 D R2 B D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' R' B2 D L B 
30. 28.97 D U2 R' B' U' B2 R2 D F U F2 D2 L2 F D F D' B2 R2 U' B U2 R2 U2 B 
31. 26.46 B2 D F' L D' U R2 L2 D' U L2 B U' D2 F D' F U2 F' U2 R U2 F' U' R' 
32. 23.79 L2 U2 L' R F R L B' D' B R2 B2 R' L B2 F2 L' B' R' D' R2 U' F2 B' D' 
33. 30.56 F2 L U2 B2 R2 F' U' L2 D2 L' F L' U' D' B' U2 D F' U' R D' L' B F' R 
34. 20.38 U2 D F B2 R' F' U2 R2 U' D' L D2 B' U2 B F2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 U D2 L' D' 
35. 24.54 B D U' B2 R' D L2 F' L2 D B U2 R' L' U B2 U R L' F' R D2 R2 D' F2 
36. 24.60 D' L U B2 D' U R' B' R2 B F' R B2 L2 D2 R B2 L' B' R' D' U2 R L' B' 
37. 23.83 R D B2 D2 F' R' B2 F2 D L' R B' U2 F R F D2 F' U2 D2 R D2 F' D' L 
38. 22.65 R' B R' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' D R' U2 L' R U' D2 B2 R' U' D R U2 F' L' B2 
39. 31.23 R' U2 L' D' B F' D' F2 D U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D F L' B' R' 
40. 20.16 B2 F D2 F2 U' B2 R B F' R B2 F L2 D2 L2 U D' F U R' F' D F' U' D2 
41. 23.10 F D' R L' B' R F2 D2 F L R' U D2 B' R2 U2 F' D' R2 D B2 R' L' F U 
42. 21.58 D2 U' L' R2 B2 L F' L D2 L U L B2 F D' B' D' B' R2 L' B U2 D2 F L2 
43. 32.71 B D2 L R D2 F2 L D U2 L U F B R' D' R L2 U L' U' F2 B' L' U F 
44. 27.89 B D2 B D U L R' F' B2 L' F U2 F U2 F' D L2 F2 B' U F' D R' D2 B' 
45. 26.35 D B2 D U R F2 R D' B D F2 D U R U F' D2 L2 R2 U2 B' L B' R' D 
46. 20.95 D U L2 B' R F B2 L D' R' F' L2 F2 D2 U L2 F R' U' D' L U F' B' U' 
47. 22.81 R2 D2 B' R B' D2 F B D2 L B2 R' U' B2 U' F D U B2 L U2 D2 R' B' D 
48. 28.17 U R2 F' L' D B' R D' B' F D U2 F2 U2 R D U B2 U D2 F2 U' F' R2 B' 
49. 29.78 D R B' D U' F2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 R L2 B2 R2 D2 B L B' F' U2 B F' U' F2 
50. 23.01 U L2 D U2 F2 B' U2 F B L2 B' U' F R2 F D B D2 F' B2 R F2 D2 F' R 
51. 35.32 R2 B' R' B U' R' L' F' U2 B L2 B2 R' D F2 B2 L' F' D L2 B2 L' D2 F2 B' 
52. 23.35 D' B F' D2 F2 L' R U' B2 F' D' U2 F2 D U2 B' F2 R' B R' U' D' R U D2 
53. 24.47 F2 R' U' B2 U' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 U B' F' U D' R B' D2 L R U2 F2 D U 
54. 31.15 F' B2 L F D L F D2 F2 D2 F' D' U' R' U' B2 L D F D L B' L2 D2 L' 
55. 26.76 L2 R U2 D' B' R' F2 R2 F2 B D F2 L2 F2 B U2 B' R2 U' D2 R2 U' R' L' F' 
56. 30.00 U' L2 B' F R D' F' L B2 D' R2 U B' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' R' D B' D' B F' 
57. 30.79 D F2 B2 L' F' B' U' L' U' B2 L U' F' L2 B L' F B' D2 B U' B R L2 F 
58. 27.06 L' R2 B2 L' U' F' B2 U' F2 L2 R2 B F' U' F U' R B2 D' U' F R U' B2 U2 
59. 22.51 B2 D R U' R U' F2 R' D2 F2 B' D B F' R' L' D' F2 L2 R' F L' R2 D B2 
60. 33.81 F U F B' R2 U2 B L' U L' F' L' R' D B' L2 B D L2 F' B L2 F D2 U2 
61. 32.92 R2 D2 U2 L U2 R' L D U F' R2 B2 R' L U F U2 F B2 U2 F' R2 L D2 U 
62. 23.87 L B2 L F B' D L F2 L' D F2 U F B' R' L2 F2 D2 L' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' 
63. 24.04 F D F' U' L2 R' D2 B D2 F U2 R F' U' L' R2 B U' F2 L D' F2 D' F B 
64. 28.25 F2 D2 B2 L' F' L R' F2 R B L2 B' R2 U' B2 D' L B' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L B 
65. 26.25 B L' B' U' R L2 D F2 D2 U L' U D' L F' L2 U' R2 B2 R' B L2 D U F 
66. 25.07 L2 R2 F2 D R B' D B' L D B' U' F' L' U2 D' F R D' U L F' R2 B2 R2 
67. 23.23 U' F2 B R2 L B2 L D' B2 F' D' B' U L2 R' F' L B2 D L U' D L2 R U2 
68. 21.23 L2 D' B R D F L2 D' F' L R' U R L' B' D' R L F D R2 L' B2 F' U' 
69. 27.91 R F2 L' F2 R2 D L B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L U B F' U' L' B D' R' 
70. 23.35 B' D2 U B2 F U' F B U B D' U' R2 L2 B D U F2 D U' B' U2 F L' U 
71. 23.15 U2 R' B L' B' R2 F2 D B L2 R2 B' F L2 F D2 U B L' F R' F2 U' B' L 
72. 36.11 F' R' B L R U' B2 F' L2 R F2 B' R D2 U R2 B F2 L2 D F' L' D2 R' L 
73. 33.04 L2 F2 R2 B R2 L U2 L D U F' U' F B2 U' F L' U L D2 L D' L2 F D 
74. 23.83 L' U2 R' L' B D L2 F L' F R B' L' F' U' R L2 F2 B2 R F2 B' R2 F L2 
75. 32.37 R' D2 R F' L D B2 U D2 R D' R U2 L' R' D2 F D2 L2 U2 L' F' R' B' F' 
76. 32.02 B2 D2 B2 R D R' L' D' B2 R' F' B' D2 R' B2 L B D' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 B' D' 
77. 31.65 D F2 B L U R B' D L D L' D2 B F2 L U' F' R2 D' L U2 B F D2 R' 
78. 22.98 R2 U' R2 L' B' F' L2 B2 U' F U R2 D F L R2 F2 D' B L' R2 U R L U2 
79. 29.54 L' R B' U' F2 B L' F U2 D' F D R L2 B R2 B' L2 U' D' F2 R D U B 
80. 27.27 U2 R' B' D' U2 F L2 D B2 D' F D2 L' F L B' D2 R' L2 D' F' D' F B R' 
81. 26.54 R B2 D L2 F R L2 F' R2 U B R B2 F2 L R' D F' R2 L' D B R' B' F2 
82. 25.98 F' R' L B' L2 D' R2 B2 L F' R' D' F2 R' D2 R' B2 U D' R' F L R' F' L2 
83. 35.39 R' L2 B R D2 R D R U2 B2 L' F' B2 L B L F2 R' D L' U2 D2 R' L2 U2 
84. 22.52 L D2 U B' F R' L2 U2 F U' B' U F' L D' B D2 L D' R2 D B2 D L2 B' 
85. 28.74 F B D2 B L R2 F2 B' L' U' B2 D' R2 B D2 R F' R' D' F' R2 D2 F R D' 
86. 26.20 D B2 D' U2 L' F' B2 R' L2 D B2 D' F' B2 D' R U R2 U2 D F2 U B' D2 F 
87. 25.35 B D U' R' L' B2 F' L' U L R2 B' D R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 B' L' R' U2 R D' 
88. 27.79 B2 L' D' L' R F' U R2 F' U2 F2 R2 L' D2 F D2 U' B' U2 F2 L' U2 D2 B2 L2 
89. 21.65 B L2 D2 F L2 R D' F2 U2 B2 F' R2 U F B2 D L U2 F2 D' F' R U L' D' 
90. 28.96 U2 F' L R' D L2 F2 R B2 R' U' D2 F2 U' L' D U2 L' B' U L R' U R2 F 
91. 31.88 D U' L' D' B' D2 L2 D U2 F2 B L U' F L U' L B U F R' L' U2 D2 F' 
92. 31.74 D' R2 L' U B' L2 D2 R2 L' D L2 U' L' R' D' F D U' L2 U D' L' B L2 D2 
93. 24.44 F R2 L B2 U2 L' B' U' L F L' D' U' F' R' D2 B' D' U2 B2 U R' U2 F U2 
94. 25.48 D' F2 U' R D' F R2 U2 D' F2 B2 U' B' U2 B2 F' D2 B F2 L2 F U2 F2 R' L2 
95. 26.09 U' B R2 D2 U R2 F2 R' B2 R2 U' D B' L2 U2 F' D' L2 R2 U' D2 R L' F D' 
96. 28.15 F L2 F' U' B F L2 F' R2 L D B R2 L D2 R' F' R' L' B' F L' R2 F B' 
97. 30.32 B2 D' R' F' R2 B' U2 R D R2 D' F' L2 U' D2 R' U' L' F' D' F' D' F' D' U 
98. 26.55 L D2 F' D2 R F L2 R2 D2 R U D' B F U' R2 D' U2 R2 U B R2 U F2 R 
99. 21.78 F L' F' R' B U2 R U B' U' F B U2 F' L U' B L' B2 D' R' U L2 D L 
100. 35.34 F' L2 R B2 R D F U D2 R' D2 L B L B' D B D2 U L D F L D' B 
101. 29.00 F R F U' R U F' R L' F2 B R' F' D' R' D2 F2 U F' R B2 F' R F' B' 
102. 26.10 F' U2 R2 F2 R F R F2 B R B' D' R' B L2 B2 R2 B R2 L' F D L2 R B2 
103. 37.23 F2 R2 U' R F' D2 R D2 U F L F B2 L' D' U2 F L2 U2 R2 F B2 D' U F2 
104. 27.55 R' D' U' B2 R' F' B2 U2 L2 B' F D L D B2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 B2 
105. 31.65 L F R' L D' B2 R L B R U' B L2 D F2 R F' D2 L B2 D' R2 U B' U 
106. 28.42 U F2 R' B2 U' R' F2 U' R B' D' L' R' U2 R B L' U' F' D' R2 B' F2 U' D 
107. 24.58 D' L2 D' U' B2 F' R B F2 R F' B' D2 B R L2 D2 B' L' R' U' D R2 L F 
108. 20.43 R' D B L' F' L F U' F D U' B2 F D F U' D B2 U2 D2 B' F' U2 D R' 
109. 24.42 U' R' D' B L B R U B D2 R U B U F' D L' B' D' U' B F U2 F2 L' 
110. 26.90 D2 F B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F R2 U' D B' R2 L B' D2 F2 L' B' U' D2 F2 B L2 F2 
111. 22.71 L' R' B F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D R U' B D' R2 L B L F' R D' L2 F2 U' D2 B2 
112. 22.48 L' F' L2 F D' F R' U2 F' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F U2 L D L B' D2 B2 R F2 
113. 25.33 D2 L D2 B F2 R2 F2 D B' U F D U R' L D F2 L R' B2 R' L' D F' D' 
114. 23.45 L' F' B' D2 R2 U B F2 L B2 R' F L B2 D2 B R D2 B' R B2 D F D' F' 
115. 24.55 L2 B' U' R D F U D2 R2 D L U' L D' U2 R U D B2 R L' D U B2 R 
116. 25.93 D2 B R2 L' B2 R2 D F2 D' U R' L2 F2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 B' D' F2 D2 R D2 B 
117. 24.28 U' B' L2 U F L2 F B' U F2 L U' F D2 F B' D' B2 U2 L' B L' U B2 L2 
118. 29.74 B F2 L2 F2 R' B U L2 D' R' U L F2 D L' D B2 R D2 U L2 D' U F' L2 
119. 27.14 B L B D F D2 F' D2 R2 D' L' R' D R2 B2 D' L2 U L B2 L2 F2 D F L 
120. 21.83 R' D2 U B D2 F' L' U2 L B L D B' R2 D' R D2 B R2 L2 F2 L B F2 L 
121. 32.02 B U F2 U' D2 F B2 L' D' B' R D' B F' L2 D R U D2 F2 R' U2 B' L F 
122. 26.30 F D' B' U' L B' R' F2 U' F' D2 U R2 U2 B L' F R' F' R B2 F2 L' D' L 
123. 25.70 F2 U2 D R' B2 L R B2 U B2 D L U R' F2 D' F R B' F2 L B' R2 D' U' 
124. 28.62 L2 B2 F2 U2 F U' F' D2 U2 F' U2 B2 D' U L' F2 R' F2 B R' L2 B L' D2 F2 
125. 28.22 B' L U' D L' B L F2 U' D' B' F2 U2 R F2 B D2 R2 F2 B U D' B F2 L 
126. 23.17 U2 F' R2 L D2 U2 F R' F' D2 R' L' U2 B D' R' F U' F2 L2 U B U' D F2 
127. 24.39 U2 R2 D U2 F D2 R D R' D' U L U L B' R' U2 R' U L2 F' L D' F2 B2 
128. 26.33 U R F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 B D B R F2 D' L' B' L R2 B' D B U' D B' R' 
129. 27.32 U2 R' L2 D' B' D B' F' D U B' R' B' U' D L' D' R U L F2 B2 L R2 F' 
130. 21.44 B2 L F2 D U' L F' B R L F' U2 R' L D U' F2 B' R B2 L F L2 F' R2 
131. 24.98 D F U' B R' L' U F L U B2 F R' L B' R2 U2 R2 B U F L F' D' L2 
132. 26.04 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F L' F D2 F B2 U B D' L2 D' L' U2 L2 U2 F' R' D2 
133. 24.86 D' U B' D F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L D U2 R2 L' U' R2 B U' F' D2 F R B' R2 
134. 29.95 U2 L' F U2 R' D B' F R L F2 L U2 F' R' D R' U2 F' D L R2 U2 B U' 
135. 26.16 R B2 L D U' B L R B L R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 U' L' D2 B2 L B2 R2 U 
136. 23.96 L R2 B F2 R2 L D2 U F R' U F U' L2 F2 U' F D L2 F D L' R2 D' F2 
137. 25.84 F D' L' R U2 F' R L' U2 R B' F R2 U D' R L2 B' F' R D' U' F2 B' R' 
138. 32.28 B' U2 L R F' D2 U2 R U2 F B2 U D2 R' F' L R U L' B2 U' D2 F' R' U' 
139. 30.70 R D F' D' R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 L2 B' U R2 F2 D' B' R2 F2 D R' D' U F' D' 
140. 24.54 L' D2 B2 L' U' R' F2 B2 L' D' L' F' D' F' R2 U2 R' D2 R' B' L B L D U2 
141. 25.75 U2 D' L2 D2 U' R' F2 U2 R L B' D' F B' L' R2 U' B' F R' U' F2 B' U' L' 
142. 25.50 R' B2 D' R' U L' F D' B2 D2 L F L2 F2 D U2 R L F U' R' U2 R F' B' 
143. 33.23 U D2 R' L' U R B U2 L' R D2 L2 R2 U2 D2 B' D' B' U F L D' R B' R2 
144. 28.82 F D' R D' F' U2 D2 F' L' D2 B' D R2 L' D' R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 D2 R' B F2 
145. 25.32 U' D2 L' B2 U2 L' F' L' U' D F U F2 B D2 L D F2 R L2 F' B R' F D2 
146. 21.64 U F D' R' U B' F D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F' R B2 D' R2 L F R' U' D' R2 
147. 32.56 U2 D R2 F D' F L2 B F2 R' B D' U2 B' R2 L2 F' D' U' R' B2 L' U2 F D2 
148. 25.15 U' F L D U2 L2 R2 B2 R' F' L B2 F2 D2 L' F' B R2 B' F' U' L U2 D2 B2 
149. 24.13 D2 F U D' L B2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F' D' R2 L2 B' U2 L' R U2 L U F2 B U2 R2 
150. 26.87 U' B L' F' L F2 R L U R' D' F2 U2 D2 B L F' U' R' D2 R2 D L' R2 B 
151. 27.20 R2 U D' B' R2 D2 B2 U' R' D L2 F D B' R B' U F U' D L2 R2 B2 R F2 
152. 28.14 L2 B2 R B2 U2 L' U B2 D2 U' B D' L2 D2 F' U2 L' B' R' B' L R' U' D F2 
153. 29.34 L' F2 U B2 L' D' L2 R2 D2 U' B F U' D2 B' L2 D F L' F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 
154. 36.27 B F U' R' F D B F' R B2 D R B' D2 F2 B2 L F L' D' L' D2 R F' D2 
155. 26.68 U2 L' B' U' R2 F B R' B2 D B2 L F' L U L2 D F2 R D2 U' L' B' F2 U' 
156. 28.94 B2 D' L R' U' D' F' L' B L R' F D' B2 R2 L F L2 B' L' D2 L2 D' F' B' 
157. 32.07 L2 B2 U L R2 F U' F' B' L U2 R2 U' B2 F' R2 L D' F U F L2 D' F2 U2 
158. 28.30 B R2 B' D' R L2 D2 U2 L2 F' B' D2 R2 U L2 R F2 U L U2 R' D B2 D' U2 
159. 29.81 R' L' D B R L' U2 D R' B2 R D F2 L' B2 F2 D2 B L' B2 F' U R2 F L2 
160. 32.40 U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F' D2 R' D' U2 B R L' B' R' B L U' R2 D' U R2 U2 B2 
161. 33.05 L2 U D B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' L' D' B2 R D' R' L2 U2 R' B' U F' U2 B2 
162. 26.90 B2 D R F2 R B L' U F2 R' U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B R B2 R D2 F2 B' R2 L2 
163. 29.65 F' U L' U' R' U2 D2 B' D F L U F2 D2 L B2 F' R' F' L B2 L R2 D R 
164. 24.69 B2 F2 R2 U B' U2 R' B2 U2 L' D F2 R2 L B' U2 D' L2 U2 D2 L R B U' B2 
165. 28.31 B2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L' U D B L2 B2 R' F' R D2 U' B' R' D2 L' D2 R F2 
166. 29.03 F2 L U D' B2 L D2 R F U R' B D2 F R U B' F U D F2 L2 F R2 D' 
167. 23.75 B2 F2 L2 R' B U' B' D2 B R2 L2 D' F' D2 U B2 R2 F' R L' U2 L B2 D2 R2 
168. 25.13 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 R' L2 D L2 U' R' L2 F2 B2 D' L2 U B D' U R B U2 R' B' 
169. 27.10 B' U' F B L U' L' F' R U2 L R U' B2 D' F D B' R' F U2 R' U' F' U2 
170. 27.44 D' F' L2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 R B F2 D2 B F2 R2 F R' L B2 F2 U2 B' F' R2 U 
171. 25.17 U2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' L' B2 U L R B' R L' B' D R' F2 B' U' L' B2 U2 
172. 30.91 D R' B F' R' U R' B' U L F2 U' B' F L F D U2 F B2 D2 B' F D U' 
173. 26.57 L' R' B F2 U2 F2 D' F B R' B2 R D' B L2 U2 B R' F R2 F2 D' F2 R' D' 
174. 30.40 F2 D' B' U' F L2 D2 B U2 R D2 B L' U2 L U L' B' L R U L D2 F' L' 
175. 30.57 D B F D2 R D' R' U' D2 F2 U2 D F D' L2 F2 L F' B' L' F2 R F2 U' F2 
176. 31.40 B' D L2 D2 R' B R' L2 U D F' B' U L U2 D F R D' U R' U' L2 R' F2 
177. 33.26 F R L B' U' L U F' L U F' D B' U D2 B2 U' D' B2 U' F' U F R2 D' 
178. 25.49 B' R D2 B D' U2 R F' U L2 U B D' F' U R2 U B U' B' D' L2 B' R2 L' 
179. 26.80 R2 B D B U' F' B2 R U' L' B2 D F2 R F2 L' D L2 F' B2 R' L' U' B' R2 
180. 36.62 F' B' R B F R' F U B2 R2 L D L' B2 D2 U F' D2 F2 D' F L F' L2 B' 
181. 30.46 F' D2 U' R' U L D2 L U' F U B U2 B' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F B' 
182. 22.70 U B2 L R' U D2 R F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U2 R B F2 R2 U R2 L2 D2 B D F U 
183. 28.94 U F D U' R' D2 F2 U L' F R D' L2 U R2 F2 D B' D2 R' D' F' L2 F2 U' 
184. 29.84 D2 B' F' L2 B' D2 F2 B2 L' D' F' R' D' L' D2 U R D' U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R B 
185. 24.55 D L R' F' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 R L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R U' R U F2 D' L' B2 L' D2 
186. 32.56 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L' U' F' B2 U R' D2 F2 B' L B2 L2 F2 R F2 B D2 R' B L' 
187. 30.97 F' B2 D' U F2 D F' L B D F' U' L' R' B' R' B2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 L' 
188. 31.33 R U' D R' U' L B2 L2 D' F' B' U2 F' D2 L2 D F' L2 F' U2 F' U' F D F 
189. 29.02 D U2 F' L D L2 U' L U' B2 U B' R' U2 R F2 U R F2 U2 D L D2 L' R 
190. 29.44 R' U' B2 D2 B' U' D' L2 R2 F' B2 D2 U L2 R B' L2 F L' U B U2 B' U' D2 
191. 28.48 L' B R2 D2 L2 U' B' D U' B' F2 U2 R2 B L' R D F2 U2 B' R' U R2 U' B 
192. 23.47 L' U' F' L D' L' F B2 D' U2 B2 F2 U B2 F D2 B' R2 F' U B' D2 L D F' 
193. 20.85 U2 L F2 D2 F2 D R D' B' U D B2 R B L B2 D' R2 B' L2 F' B' D L2 U 
194. 22.46 F U R' L D R2 D2 L' B R' F2 U' F' B D L' R F2 U B' L2 R' F2 U2 D2 
195. 25.54 L F L2 R' B' U F2 R B F' D2 R2 U B2 L2 R' F D F' B' D R L' F' R 
196. 33.74 R2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U D L2 R D L' F' B2 U D' B D' R2 L F' L2 U 
197. 21.49 F D' U' B R B L2 R2 B' D' F2 B' R' F' R F B' U' R2 B2 D F R' U2 D2 
198. 23.88 U2 L D' U' L B2 R U B' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' L U2 F R2 D' B2 R F R2 U 
199. 19.79 U2 B2 D2 B2 F' D F' B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B U2 D B' R L2 F' U' F U' R2 U' R 
200. (38.88) D R2 L2 U2 F' B R B F' U2 L' B' D R2 D' R2 D B' R2 F2 D R D' L' D2 
201. 22.53 D' R2 D' B' R L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' R' F D' F2 B R D L R D F2 L' B D 
202. 28.11 D' U' R' D U R B' F2 U2 F D' R' L2 F' L U' B2 U B' U2 B L2 R U R2 
203. 24.72 D L R B' D' F B2 L' R D' R L2 U R' B' R F U2 D2 R' U2 L D' R' U 
204. 26.31 L' R' U' B' L2 B U R' U' F2 L B L2 D2 U L B F2 L' R' B' U' R2 B' R' 
205. 28.09 B' F2 L' D2 B2 F' L2 B L' D' U' R D L2 U' F2 L' F U2 R L' U' F2 U L


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sub-10 7x7!

9:34.61

Probably due to the fact that I just lubed it.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2010)

I did some teamsolving (solving, alternating moves) with Tim Reynolds.

pyraminx teamsolve: something sub-20
4x4x4 teamsolve: 3:51.28
megaminx teamsolve: 5:23.80
5x5x5 teamsolve: 6:25.61
6x6x6 teamsolve: *7:57.77*

Also, we did an average of 5 on clock, team BLD:
26.86 (DNF) (21.36) 24.43 29.75 = 27.01


----------



## Meisen (Jan 2, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> Longest Relay for me!
> VERY BAD AVERAGE, today was a very off day for me.
> Average of 205: 27.18
> Best time: 19.79
> ...



Hehe, avg of 205


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 2, 2010)

Meisen said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > Longest Relay for me!
> ...


I feel an avg of 300 coming on tomorrow.


----------



## Meisen (Jan 2, 2010)

I've never done more than 200 myself. I think i'll have to do an avg of 1000 in the relatively near future. But that will probably take a whole day. Oh well... Sunday tomorrow, isn't it?


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 2, 2010)

I usually do 50-100. I'm guessing that my avg of 300 tomorrow will take around 5 hours.


----------



## Citius (Jan 2, 2010)

New 3x3 PB 15.81


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 2, 2010)

4x4: 56.59, 1:01.75, 55.34, 45.83, 1:06.72, 57.99, 1:21.38, 50.74, 55.35, 55.93, 57.62, 56.34, 58.06, 59.74, 50.72, 50.07, 49.28, 56.53, 56.81, 58.03, 53.78, 55.44, 56.34, 56.87, 49.05

number of times: 25/25
best time: 45.83
worst time: 1:21.38

current avg5: 55.19 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 52.44 (σ = 2.90)

current avg12: 54.39 (σ = 3.06)
best avg12: 54.39 (σ = 3.06)

session avg: 55.87 (σ = 4.01)
session mean: 56.49


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 2, 2010)

Gah:

Average: 12.56
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 8.13
Worst Time: 15.77
Individual Times:
1.	13.40	(-5,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (0,4)
2.	14.42	(-2,2) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (-4,0)
3.	11.86	(6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,1) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (-3,5) / (5,0) /
4.	(15.77)	(0,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (6,1) /
5.	11.09	(4,5) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-1,4) / (0,1) / (1,0)
6.	(8.13)	(-2,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,5) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-5,0) /
7.	11.92	(0,2) / (-2,-5) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-4,2) / (1,4) / (2,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0)
8.	10.94	(4,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (0,5) / (5,0) / (2,1) / (-4,0)
9.	14.80	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (-5,0) / (-3,2) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0)
10.	13.70	(0,5) / (-3,4) / (3,3) / (1,3) / (-1,0) / (-1,1) / (1,0) / (1,0) / (6,5) / (5,5) / (-5,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,5)
11.	11.13	(4,2) / (-3,-3) / (-5,3) / (0,5) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (5,1) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (5,4) / (0,5) / (-3,0)
12.	12.31	(1,-1) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0)

0.02 off a new PB.


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4: 56.59, 1:01.75, 55.34, 45.83, 1:06.72, 57.99, 1:21.38, 50.74, 55.35, 55.93, 57.62, 56.34, 58.06, 59.74, 50.72, 50.07, 49.28, 56.53, 56.81, 58.03, 53.78, 55.44, 56.34, 56.87, 49.05
> 
> number of times: 25/25
> best time: 45.83
> ...



Very nice times


----------



## blade740 (Jan 2, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Gah:
> 
> Average: 12.56
> Standard Deviation: 1.35
> ...



8.44, 14.46, 9.96, 17.36, 12.84, 10.25, 11.52, 10.00, 13.84, 9.52, 11.19, 10.28 => 11.39 avg12.

Nice scrambles.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn you.


----------



## ianini (Jan 2, 2010)

2:14.78 L' u' r f' U2 u F D' L' D' B d2 l' B' r' l f' R' B2 L' d' l2 F2 d' R' B U2 f D2 f2 U2 R2 U B' U L r2 b2 D2 L2 B2 F2 l R' L D2 u' r2 D' L2 f2 F2 L r d2 r2 u l f' B2 

New 5x5 pb by 9 or so seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2010)

blade740 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Gah:
> ...



Wow :O

Last 5 are 10.49 avg5...


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 2, 2010)

3.16 2x2 of 12  solves 50-62 in my 3.79 avg of 100  i might learn EG 1 when i'm sub-3


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2010)

Just barely set a new jfly 3x3 PB average. Still not sub11 

best avg12: 11.09 (σ = 1.10)
9.38, 11.81, (8.80), 10.67, 10.50, 12.13, (DNF), 10.95, 13.39, 9.75, 11.22, 11.14


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 3, 2010)

Most cubes in one sitting! Longest Average!

11:20AM - 4:20PM

7 PLL skips
number of times: 300/300
best time: 17.21
worst time: 36.05

current avg5: 30.42 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 21.96 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 27.64 (σ = 2.70)
best avg12: 24.19 (σ = 3.14)

current avg100: 27.76 (σ = 4.10)
best avg100: 25.80 (σ = 3.38)

session avg: 26.65 (σ = 3.95)
session mean: 26.65

Average of 5: 21.96
1. 24.04 U' D2 B' L D F R' D' R F2 R B' F U2 D R' L2 D R U' F L' F2 D2 B' 
2. 21.83 B' R2 U L2 R F D2 U2 L' U L2 B2 D2 B F U' F B2 R2 F R L' U' F2 D2 
3. (18.96) B2 R' F' D R D B' U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D' L U R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 R B2 R2 L 
4. (33.18) F L' R2 F L U F' B2 R F' D' F' R L U2 L' B R U' R D B2 U2 R' U 
5. 20.03 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R L F U2 F L' R2 D2 U L2 U D2 L' F R' U2 R D2 R' B 

Average of 12: 24.19
1. 24.92 F L2 U2 B2 L D2 L B2 D' B F' R2 L B F U' F2 U2 B D' R F' R' U2 D2 
2. 24.65 F B' D2 B2 L R2 D L' F' L' B' L' R' F' L B' F2 L B' L2 F2 D' U' F' R 
3. 19.67 F2 D2 U2 R' U B D L2 U2 B D2 U2 B R L' U2 L U2 F2 U' D R' D' U' R' 
4. 22.48 F' U R' B F2 L2 F' U F2 R' U2 D2 B' U2 F' R' U2 R2 F R B U2 L2 U' B 
5. 30.00 U2 R F2 D' U' R U' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D U' F2 U L' B2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 
6. 27.47 D B2 L2 R' B' L' B2 F2 R D R' B2 D2 U' B' F2 D2 R' L U' F' L' B' R2 F 
7. 24.04 U' D2 B' L D F R' D' R F2 R B' F U2 D R' L2 D R U' F L' F2 D2 B' 
8. 21.83 B' R2 U L2 R F D2 U2 L' U L2 B2 D2 B F U' F B2 R2 F R L' U' F2 D2 
9. (18.96) B2 R' F' D R D B' U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D' L U R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 R B2 R2 L 
10. (33.18) F L' R2 F L U F' B2 R F' D' F' R L U2 L' B R U' R D B2 U2 R' U 
11. 20.03 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R L F U2 F L' R2 D2 U L2 U D2 L' F R' U2 R D2 R' B 
12. 26.85 D F' L U' R' F2 U B2 D' L2 B' U D' R D2 L U F' R B' L' B2 R2 U' F 

Average of 100: 25.80


Spoiler



1. 25.45 B2 F' R L2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 U2 F' U' D2 R2 F U2 D2 R L' B F' R' F D' R 
2. 20.70 R' L B' R L B L2 R' B D F2 U2 D' L2 B R D' U2 L B U2 F L' U L 
3. 26.89 U D2 F D F B2 R' L' U' L2 R' B' F' R U' R D R2 B2 L R F2 U2 R2 L' 
4. 28.04 D B' R2 U' F2 R' F D' L2 U F2 U2 F' L2 B' L' U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D U' F 
5. 25.14 R' F L2 R' U2 L F2 D L D2 B2 U2 F D R' D' L' D2 R2 F2 U F D' L2 F' 
6. 26.86 D L2 F R2 L D U' F2 B2 U' F R2 U' D L' U R U R2 F L U F2 R' F 
7. 26.56 L F' D B2 R U2 L' D2 U' R' F' U2 D' B U L F' D' B U L U' D2 R2 B 
8. 27.27 U L2 R D' R' B2 U B2 L B' R D2 F' D B2 U' R2 B D F' R B L R2 F 
9. 30.73 D2 L U D F L' D R2 U L D U' L2 F2 R L' B D F2 L' R2 B D2 R2 U 
10. 25.07 L2 D' F' L2 B D F2 U' B2 R U' F2 U2 L' D U' R2 U' R2 F2 B L F D2 R 
11. 28.92 B2 U2 L U2 L' R2 U' F' R D B2 F' L2 U2 R2 B' R L' D L B F2 L2 U2 F2 
12. 30.00 F L B R' D2 B2 U L2 B U R' F' U' R' D' B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 F' D2 B' F2 
13. 25.38 F U' B R2 B U2 D F L' D R' D' B2 L2 D' F' B' L2 R2 U' D F B' D' R2 
14. 23.78 D' U B' L' D R' D' R2 B2 F D2 B2 D B' R B' L' B F2 L R U L D B2 
15. 25.53 U' D R2 F' B2 R U L2 U2 D' B' U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D R U2 F B' R' B U2 L' 
16. 32.66 B2 R U2 B' R' F2 L F2 L2 U L R2 U' F U2 L F D2 B U2 R2 F' R D' B2 
17. 21.92 D' L R F L R' U F' B L F U R U2 L D U' L' R2 U L2 D' F2 L' U2 
18. 21.65 B' F2 U2 L' F' B' L B2 U2 L2 R U2 R F' B2 D2 U R2 D L D2 R2 F' U2 R2 
19. 23.74 L' D' L2 R2 D' R2 U L' U R D' F2 B' D' U2 L R2 D' R F' B D2 R' F' R 
20. 32.74 R' B F2 R' L' B2 D R B' R L F' D' B' F' R U' B R' D2 L' R' F D2 L2 
21. 28.00 F2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 D' L' B F' R2 F D U2 L2 F' B' U' B2 L2 R2 B2 F L B' 
22. 27.46 B L D' L2 U' B2 D L F B' U F2 L B U2 R F B2 D2 R' F' L' R' D' U' 
23. 30.03 D L F' L2 F D2 R L2 D2 U R' F2 U2 D F' U' L R2 F' R2 D R F2 L' R2 
24. 26.90 L B F2 D L' U' R2 L2 F R U2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U D R2 D' B2 R F B L 
25. 26.70 B D' B U' D2 R' U F U D B F' R D2 F U2 F' B' R' U2 L B2 R F' U2 
26. 21.05 D R2 F L U' D2 R' L' U L' D B2 F2 R U D2 R B2 L D' B D B2 F2 R' 
27. 29.45 D F2 U B' R' D2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' U R2 U2 R2 F' U' R' L D' F2 B R2 D' U 
28. 23.75 R2 B D U2 B U2 D' R F2 D' U' R2 D R D' U2 F' D R2 F' B2 U2 L' U L 
29. 30.20 D2 L D2 B2 L' R' B2 L' B2 R2 L D' B L2 F L' B' R' L2 B2 R B L B2 R 
30. 23.92 F2 B2 U R B' D' L2 B' F2 R2 U D2 B2 U' D' F L R2 F B2 L2 U' L F' D2 
31. 25.99 U L' F2 L B D U2 B2 U B D R U2 B2 F2 L' D B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L R' 
32. 29.24 U' B2 U D F2 R2 D B U2 R2 F' D' R' D' B' U F' L2 U2 D F2 B U' D2 B2 
33. 25.42 R2 D R2 F B' U2 D2 F D B2 R' U R2 L' U F2 D' L2 U2 D F2 R B2 D2 L2 
34. 24.54 D U2 B F R D2 B D' L' D' R' B L2 U F R D' U2 L' F L F L' D' B2 
35. 21.07 B' U F2 D' L' R F L2 D' F B D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F' R2 U L' D2 R2 U F' R' 
36. (35.01) U B U F2 U' D' F' D L U L' F D' L B' L' R B' D2 F L' D2 B2 F' R' 
37. 18.97 D' B2 U' D F L F2 D2 L' F' R' F R' L' B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L' D R' B L' F' 
38. 20.54 L2 U D' R2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 D F U R2 U2 F' D R' F' B' L2 F' U R L2 B2 
39. 24.64 U D L U' D' L' R2 B R B R2 B' D2 U F' L' U B' F L' R U B' U' L 
40. 28.14 D2 B' U2 F2 U' L' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' D B2 R D2 R D2 F' U L' R' U' F L' 
41. 27.10 F B R2 D2 U R2 B2 F D2 L U L F R2 B2 U D2 L2 U R2 U B' D2 R B' 
42. 26.20 R' D' U2 R' F2 L F2 U' F R U2 F2 U' D F' R2 D F B2 L R' F B L F 
43. 21.15 D R U2 B' L R' D2 U' F' R D U L2 D2 F' L' R2 D2 B L R B F L' R' 
44. 24.12 B R2 L' D2 B2 D' U' L2 B R2 D U L2 U B L B U D F2 U R2 U2 R U2 
45. 26.67 B2 L' D' B2 D B2 U B D' B2 U F' B U B' D' F2 L' R2 D F' D' B' F R' 
46. 33.58 U B2 D B R' F' R2 F' B D L' F U2 L' B2 F R2 B D R' L D' L D2 B2 
47. 22.35 L' U2 L D R U L2 B' U R' B2 U R F' B U R' B R D L' B R2 D2 U2 
48. 28.65 R F2 B U2 L U R2 D' U' B' L2 D R D2 L2 R U' F2 D F2 U2 B' L2 R2 U 
49. 19.95 L R B D R' U' L D' F' U2 R2 F2 U' D L B U' R D2 R' B2 L' B2 D' F 
50. 26.04 L' D L R D' L' F2 B2 R' F L' D2 U' F2 L F' B U B U' B R B' L2 D 
51. 26.49 R' U' D2 R' U2 D' B U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' L2 F' R2 B R' U' 
52. 28.58 B2 L' U' B' F' D' B2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B U B D2 R L' F L' R' B2 D' U B' 
53. 24.40 F' U B' F2 D2 U F D L B' U2 L' D L' B2 U R2 L' F L' R' D2 L' R' B2 
54. 24.90 B2 F2 L B' U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D' B' R B2 U' L B' F' U2 B U L2 
55. 21.41 U R' B2 F2 L B U' L U2 R B2 R' B2 L2 D' B2 R' D' R2 D2 L' D F' D2 B' 
56. 28.73 U F U' B2 L2 R2 U R F2 L U B D2 R' D' R' F R' D' B L2 R' F' L' B' 
57. 23.05 R L2 B2 F L2 B R B2 L B' D2 F' L B F2 R D' U' B2 F' L2 U B2 L2 D 
58. 30.25 U B' R' D' R B' D L2 U' F U R2 D' U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 L' B2 F' L' R2 D2 
59. 22.02 R' B' F' U' D R' D' F L2 D2 F U2 D' F R L' U2 D R U2 D' B2 F' L2 D2 
60. 30.89 U2 B F' D2 F2 B' L2 B U2 D F D2 U R' F2 B L2 B L D2 F L' F D L2 
61. 24.49 F' R' F L' U L D' U2 B' D' L U2 B U2 B' U2 B R' L' F L U2 R' F2 L' 
62. 20.19 D B2 U2 D L F2 U R U D2 F' B2 R2 L2 B2 F' U D' F' B' U' B D2 L R 
63. 27.60 R2 F U' B U' B' D' U' L' B R' L2 U D2 B' F2 R' B2 L F' R2 B' R D' R 
64. 28.19 B2 R' F' R' U' D F B' R2 B2 D2 R U L2 D B2 U2 F' R' D2 B2 F2 L F' B' 
65. 26.37 L' F2 U2 B' D' B U2 F' D' B2 F' U L2 B L D' R' F2 L2 U D2 L2 R2 F' L 
66. 24.87 B U2 F' D B' R2 B U B2 D' F2 D F' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F D R D2 B2 
67. 23.77 L D' U' L' D' B' F' U' D2 L' U' R' U2 D' R D B R' U' D2 F R2 D' B' F' 
68. 21.76 R2 L D2 L' D R' D' U2 R U' L2 U' D' F B2 D L2 D U' L2 U' F2 U R D' 
69. 26.56 D2 R' B' U F R2 U2 L D F2 D' B2 U' D2 R' F U2 R U D2 L' F U2 F2 L' 
70. 22.29 B' F L2 F2 B' R' D2 L' B' U' R' L2 F U' D2 F L' R' U2 L R' D' F2 L R' 
71. 25.14 F' L2 D L R2 B' L U' D' R2 F' R F2 U2 D2 B U D' R' L2 B F' D2 L2 B2 
72. 34.81 R D' R' B' L B' F L2 U L D2 L D L2 R F2 L' R F2 B R2 U2 L B2 F' 
73. 30.51 L2 B2 F' U L F' B' D' R' F R' B' F D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U D L R' U R 
74. 25.13 R U D2 L U2 F B D' U B2 R2 U2 F R F2 U D L F' L B' L' U F D2 
75. 26.73 D' B2 F2 U2 D' F D' F U' F2 D' B' F U' B2 U' R' F2 D' B' L2 D' R L2 F' 
76. 25.65 U' L F L D' F2 B' R' L F' B D2 F' D' B' D' R L B2 D' F L' D' R2 F2 
77. 22.31 R B2 L2 R F D' L R' B2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L U' D R' F R F L D' U L F' 
78. 30.11 U R U L2 R2 B' R F2 B2 U2 D B2 R' B U2 L U' R D' B2 R' B2 R B' L2 
79. 18.42 U2 L2 U F' U' F2 D R B R D2 U L' F' R B U' D2 B2 L U' B R U' R 
80. 27.04 L R D2 R L U2 F2 U' R2 D B' U' D2 L' D' U2 R B D B2 F' U2 D' L B2 
81. 25.60 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D R' U2 L2 B2 R' D F' L2 F2 D2 R' U' R L D2 L2 R B' 
82. 24.78 D2 L' B L2 U2 D L' R F D' R B2 L U2 D' B' F' R2 B' U' R U R2 L' U2 
83. 24.30 D2 L' D U F' B' R L' D R' B2 F R' L' D2 B2 D' F D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 R 
84. 28.09 B2 D R D R2 B' U2 F' L' F2 R2 D' L' F2 D2 U F' L' R B D U' R2 B R 
85. 28.00 B' D2 R D' B' U2 B2 U R' L' F L' D' L' D L' R2 U D B' D2 B2 L' U L 
86. 22.77 U F2 U' B2 U2 L' F B2 R2 U' D2 L R U D R' B2 L' D R B R L' U' R' 
87. 25.45 F' R2 B' U D' B R2 B2 U' B' F U D R B2 U D2 F L2 B2 L2 F D U L' 
88. 28.32 L R2 B2 L2 R D2 L2 B' L D' U L' U F' R2 L2 U' R2 L B' R' U L B F2 
89. 22.81 B' R2 D2 B' U F' U' B R B U2 F L' D U2 L D R D2 F2 D' B2 F' L F' 
90. 25.11 B L2 R F D' B' U R U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 F D2 R D L' D2 
91. 20.02 R F B2 L' R' U' R2 L2 D2 F U B2 F L2 R' F2 R2 F B' R L F' R2 U2 B' 
92. 23.24 D U2 F' B2 R L U2 B2 F2 R F' B U' D L U B2 D B' R' D2 L U2 L R2 
93. (17.46) U2 B D F D U' R2 L' B' F L2 U' D B' D2 R2 U' R' D' U' L2 D' F' B' R 
94. 23.86 B' U2 D F' L2 B2 R L2 B D2 U2 B2 L' F L' D2 B2 F R2 B F2 U B2 F' R2 
95. 27.22 U L R B2 U2 F R2 D' R F' R' U F2 R' U' D' F' B2 U2 B U R L D F 
96. 29.85 R' B' F' U D' F' L B' F' U2 L' U2 R U2 B L2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 B R2 D' F' 
97. 30.72 F' D' U2 B2 F2 U' F U B U' R2 F2 L F2 L' D' U B2 F' D' F2 R' L' B' R2 
98. 26.84 U2 R' D2 L' U L2 F2 B' L' U' D R' F U' D' R' D L' B' D2 R2 F L F2 L' 
99. 28.17 F L' U' D2 R F' U' R2 B F R2 F D' B' R D2 U2 R2 U B2 D' F' L' U D' 
100. 19.66 D' L' R D' U' B' L F2 L' U' B' R2 D B R2 U' B' L R U R U2 B' D' R


Session average: 26.65


Spoiler



1. 29.10 L F D' U' F2 L' B' L2 U2 R2 B R2 D R' D F' L D L F2 B2 D2 L' R' U 
2. 34.53 B F' L R2 F2 R B2 F' R L F' D' L2 U D2 R L F' B' R B U2 D' L2 B 
3. 31.26 F' B2 L R2 D U2 B' U' L' D2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 L R F2 D2 B2 D B' F R' L2 
4. 22.29 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L' B2 L' F L' D2 R2 D L' D2 B2 R B F2 R2 F2 L 
5. 29.92 F B L D' L2 B R2 F2 L' D2 F R' B2 U' B2 L R2 B' U D2 L2 F2 B' D' L 
6. 29.18 R' B' D' L B' L' F2 R D2 L' B2 F L D' F2 R D R2 L2 U D L2 D F' R 
7. 28.73 D F2 B2 U F U2 F' D' B2 U' D' R2 F U B2 L D' U L R2 D' B2 R L D 
8. 25.48 D B2 D L F' D U2 F L2 F2 U L' F2 D2 B F' R L U' D B' R' D R' F' 
9. 26.86 L2 U2 R L2 F2 R U R2 B D' B' F' D F2 B U2 R2 B' R B L2 F U' L' D 
10. 21.62 D' R B L' U' F2 R2 L U2 L' D U L' R2 F2 L' D R' L2 B2 L F2 L2 R U' 
11. 27.89 B R B2 L' F U' L2 D2 R' D B U' F2 R' U R2 U' D2 B F L2 F2 L F2 R 
12. 20.35 U D' R' F2 B D L' R B' F L' U D' L F U' B L' U2 B2 D R L' B F2 
13. 21.95 L R U R L2 D2 R D' R L B U' R' U' F2 L D' L F L2 R' D' B D B2 
14. 28.09 F' L B R' B' U2 F2 L F2 L' F' R D L' B' F' R' F B L2 U' R L U2 D' 
15. 26.13 D R U' B F' R2 F' D' U F R L2 F L' D2 F' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R U' F2 
16. 24.19 B2 F2 L2 R2 F' B2 R B F R' D U R U' F U B2 L D2 R2 L' D L' B R2 
17. 20.86 L2 D U' F2 U B2 D R F' B2 D2 U' F2 L' B2 R D R F' R L' F U2 R' U 
18. 27.86 R' U' D B2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D B2 U D R D L2 F2 B D F' U2 
19. 24.93 F' R L2 U' F' U' B L2 R' U2 F2 L U D' B R2 U L' D L' U2 D L2 F' D2 
20. 29.77 B R' U L F2 R2 F2 B R' B' R2 B' R' F' L D2 L' D' L B R2 U2 F2 B2 L' 
21. 27.66 L' U' L2 R' F2 B2 U B F D F' R' D' B2 F D' L' U' F' B2 L' B' U' D2 F' 
22. 26.82 U' F R L' D' F2 D U2 F2 D R U' R2 B' F D2 B L2 F2 B2 L R U D F2 
23. 26.71 F' B' L' D2 B2 D F B2 R L' U2 D L' D' R B2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 B' R L U 
24. 31.19 R' B F R' L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U R' B' F2 R2 U F' R U' D B2 U' D' F2 L 
25. 31.81 D' B' L' F2 L F' R2 U F D2 L F B L' R F' R' U' B F2 D2 L2 R B' L 
26. 19.76 D R' B R B' L F2 U2 F' U' L R U' L2 D2 B L U2 B R D' U2 R' U B' 
27. 21.28 D L2 D2 L2 R' F' B' U R' U L' R' B' U D2 R F2 L' U2 D R2 B U F2 U' 
28. 26.69 L R' U' D' F' R' U2 L' B L2 U2 D2 L B' F2 R B R F' L' B2 R L F2 B 
29. 24.85 L' F2 L' U B L2 R2 D R2 L D R' F2 B2 R' B D F2 R' F' D2 U2 B L U2 
30. 26.27 L2 R' D' U L' B2 U L2 R' B D R' F D' R2 D' U2 L2 D' F' U' F' U' D2 F 
31. 29.91 D R' D B' U B2 U' F U L2 R F2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 D B D2 U' R' D 
32. 24.19 R2 U2 L F2 D2 B' L R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' B' U' D' F2 D' L R' B' R' B' D2 U 
33. 25.56 L U2 D F' R F' U2 D L2 B2 F2 U L B' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F' D' 
34. 28.27 D2 L' D L U' B' U R' F' B' U' F B U2 R2 L' B' L B' F2 U F2 B L2 U 
35. 28.01 L B' D' L2 U2 L' D' L' B U R' U D L2 U R2 F' U2 L2 U D B' U R D 
36. 24.92 F L2 U2 B2 L D2 L B2 D' B F' R2 L B F U' F2 U2 B D' R F' R' U2 D2 
37. 24.65 F B' D2 B2 L R2 D L' F' L' B' L' R' F' L B' F2 L B' L2 F2 D' U' F' R 
38. 19.67 F2 D2 U2 R' U B D L2 U2 B D2 U2 B R L' U2 L U2 F2 U' D R' D' U' R' 
39. 22.48 F' U R' B F2 L2 F' U F2 R' U2 D2 B' U2 F' R' U2 R2 F R B U2 L2 U' B 
40. 30.00 U2 R F2 D' U' R U' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D U' F2 U L' B2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 
41. 27.47 D B2 L2 R' B' L' B2 F2 R D R' B2 D2 U' B' F2 D2 R' L U' F' L' B' R2 F 
42. 24.04 U' D2 B' L D F R' D' R F2 R B' F U2 D R' L2 D R U' F L' F2 D2 B' 
43. 21.83 B' R2 U L2 R F D2 U2 L' U L2 B2 D2 B F U' F B2 R2 F R L' U' F2 D2 
44. 18.96 B2 R' F' D R D B' U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D' L U R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 R B2 R2 L 
45. 33.18 F L' R2 F L U F' B2 R F' D' F' R L U2 L' B R U' R D B2 U2 R' U 
46. 20.03 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R L F U2 F L' R2 D2 U L2 U D2 L' F R' U2 R D2 R' B 
47. 26.85 D F' L U' R' F2 U B2 D' L2 B' U D' R D2 L U F' R B' L' B2 R2 U' F 
48. 24.98 F' B L2 R2 U2 B D' U L' F' L B2 R D2 B F2 L D' U2 B' F D' U R L' 
49. 25.83 B2 L' R' F B' R' B2 L2 U D L U2 B U2 R' B2 D2 U R' D2 U2 F' B R2 L 
50. 24.76 R' F' R F2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 R' L B2 R2 F B L U' B2 F' L' F2 U' F' D' F 
51. 30.43 U2 L2 U L' U' F' D' F L R U' F' D2 L U' L2 R2 F D' B2 R2 U2 D B F2 
52. 21.57 B' U' L U B' R L' D L' D' R2 D2 U L' B' R' B' L' R' U' F2 R D R2 D' 
53. 29.51 F2 R B F2 U2 L' U2 B2 F U' F2 B2 U' L' B2 R' U' D F' B L' D' B R L2 
54. 21.07 F' D F2 U' R F' L R B2 U2 L U D R' U' B R B2 L' D R2 U2 B R2 D 
55. 25.61 B' D2 B' F' L2 F D' B R' L D2 L F' R' L2 U2 F L B' R' B' R D L B 
56. 32.88 B L' F' U' R B U2 D' B R2 B F' D2 B' F' L2 D2 L D2 L R2 B2 L F2 D' 
57. 20.54 B' R2 D' L' D' F2 R2 D' R' D2 F B U' R' L' F B L2 R F R F' R2 F2 L2 
58. 22.09 L B2 D' U' R D R L2 F2 U2 D B2 U2 D' B2 U L2 F L' B U D2 R' B D 
59. 20.99 L2 D U2 L' B2 U2 L R2 U B' L' B L2 F' B2 R' L' U' L' R' F B2 R2 F' D' 
60. 25.68 L R F' D F' B L' F' B2 L2 U D L' D' R' D F U2 L2 U L' B' F2 R F2 
61. 35.58 U' D L' B L R2 F2 D' B' U D' F R' L B' R' D' L D2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D 
62. 30.27 F2 B R L D2 F' D' B' F2 R' L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F2 D' L' D' L U L2 D2 U' 
63. 27.96 R D' F' B2 U' R D B' U2 L U2 F L2 B D' L' R2 U' F L2 F R L2 F' B2 
64. 18.49 U' B F' R F L D' B' L B' D R2 B2 R' D2 U' B R2 L2 F2 U2 L B' F2 D' 
65. 22.90 F R2 L' U2 F U2 B2 R U2 B' F D2 R' F' R F2 R F2 L F B D2 F' B' D' 
66. 30.81 L' B2 D B F U2 D' F2 B' R D2 L' B' D2 B F' D' B' D L' R2 B R L F' 
67. 25.75 R B F U' F2 D L D2 F R' U L2 D2 L B2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 R' U' R B' R2 
68. 26.93 B R B' D2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R' F B2 L' F2 B D' L R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 
69. 29.89 F' D2 L' D' U' L B2 D' B L F' L2 R2 F' L' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 U' D 
70. 27.86 B2 R' B2 L R' U D2 R' F' U2 D B' L' U F2 R2 D2 B2 D B' U R U2 R2 B 
71. 29.51 F U' L2 F' U' R' U B R2 L2 B' L F' B' D2 B2 U' B' D L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' 
72. 28.10 L2 D F2 L' D' F2 R' B2 U R2 U D B2 R F' L2 B U' D2 L' D2 L B U F2 
73. 29.31 D2 F' L B2 D F' R' D L2 U B' D R D F2 D' B' R D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 
74. 24.48 R' D U B' L2 B L' U D' F L' D L2 B U2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F' R 
75. 25.45 B2 F' R L2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 U2 F' U' D2 R2 F U2 D2 R L' B F' R' F D' R 
76. 20.70 R' L B' R L B L2 R' B D F2 U2 D' L2 B R D' U2 L B U2 F L' U L 
77. 26.89 U D2 F D F B2 R' L' U' L2 R' B' F' R U' R D R2 B2 L R F2 U2 R2 L' 
78. 28.04 D B' R2 U' F2 R' F D' L2 U F2 U2 F' L2 B' L' U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D U' F 
79. 25.14 R' F L2 R' U2 L F2 D L D2 B2 U2 F D R' D' L' D2 R2 F2 U F D' L2 F' 
80. 26.86 D L2 F R2 L D U' F2 B2 U' F R2 U' D L' U R U R2 F L U F2 R' F 
81. 26.56 L F' D B2 R U2 L' D2 U' R' F' U2 D' B U L F' D' B U L U' D2 R2 B 
82. 27.27 U L2 R D' R' B2 U B2 L B' R D2 F' D B2 U' R2 B D F' R B L R2 F 
83. 30.73 D2 L U D F L' D R2 U L D U' L2 F2 R L' B D F2 L' R2 B D2 R2 U 
84. 25.07 L2 D' F' L2 B D F2 U' B2 R U' F2 U2 L' D U' R2 U' R2 F2 B L F D2 R 
85. 28.92 B2 U2 L U2 L' R2 U' F' R D B2 F' L2 U2 R2 B' R L' D L B F2 L2 U2 F2 
86. 30.00 F L B R' D2 B2 U L2 B U R' F' U' R' D' B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 F' D2 B' F2 
87. 25.38 F U' B R2 B U2 D F L' D R' D' B2 L2 D' F' B' L2 R2 U' D F B' D' R2 
88. 23.78 D' U B' L' D R' D' R2 B2 F D2 B2 D B' R B' L' B F2 L R U L D B2 
89. 25.53 U' D R2 F' B2 R U L2 U2 D' B' U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D R U2 F B' R' B U2 L' 
90. 32.66 B2 R U2 B' R' F2 L F2 L2 U L R2 U' F U2 L F D2 B U2 R2 F' R D' B2 
91. 21.92 D' L R F L R' U F' B L F U R U2 L D U' L' R2 U L2 D' F2 L' U2 
92. 21.65 B' F2 U2 L' F' B' L B2 U2 L2 R U2 R F' B2 D2 U R2 D L D2 R2 F' U2 R2 
93. 23.74 L' D' L2 R2 D' R2 U L' U R D' F2 B' D' U2 L R2 D' R F' B D2 R' F' R 
94. 32.74 R' B F2 R' L' B2 D R B' R L F' D' B' F' R U' B R' D2 L' R' F D2 L2 
95. 28.00 F2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 D' L' B F' R2 F D U2 L2 F' B' U' B2 L2 R2 B2 F L B' 
96. 27.46 B L D' L2 U' B2 D L F B' U F2 L B U2 R F B2 D2 R' F' L' R' D' U' 
97. 30.03 D L F' L2 F D2 R L2 D2 U R' F2 U2 D F' U' L R2 F' R2 D R F2 L' R2 
98. 26.90 L B F2 D L' U' R2 L2 F R U2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U D R2 D' B2 R F B L 
99. 26.70 B D' B U' D2 R' U F U D B F' R D2 F U2 F' B' R' U2 L B2 R F' U2 
100. 21.05 D R2 F L U' D2 R' L' U L' D B2 F2 R U D2 R B2 L D' B D B2 F2 R' 
101. 29.45 D F2 U B' R' D2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' U R2 U2 R2 F' U' R' L D' F2 B R2 D' U 
102. 23.75 R2 B D U2 B U2 D' R F2 D' U' R2 D R D' U2 F' D R2 F' B2 U2 L' U L 
103. 30.20 D2 L D2 B2 L' R' B2 L' B2 R2 L D' B L2 F L' B' R' L2 B2 R B L B2 R 
104. 23.92 F2 B2 U R B' D' L2 B' F2 R2 U D2 B2 U' D' F L R2 F B2 L2 U' L F' D2 
105. 25.99 U L' F2 L B D U2 B2 U B D R U2 B2 F2 L' D B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L R' 
106. 29.24 U' B2 U D F2 R2 D B U2 R2 F' D' R' D' B' U F' L2 U2 D F2 B U' D2 B2 
107. 25.42 R2 D R2 F B' U2 D2 F D B2 R' U R2 L' U F2 D' L2 U2 D F2 R B2 D2 L2 
108. 24.54 D U2 B F R D2 B D' L' D' R' B L2 U F R D' U2 L' F L F L' D' B2 
109. 21.07 B' U F2 D' L' R F L2 D' F B D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F' R2 U L' D2 R2 U F' R' 
110. 35.01 U B U F2 U' D' F' D L U L' F D' L B' L' R B' D2 F L' D2 B2 F' R' 
111. 18.97 D' B2 U' D F L F2 D2 L' F' R' F R' L' B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L' D R' B L' F' 
112. 20.54 L2 U D' R2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 D F U R2 U2 F' D R' F' B' L2 F' U R L2 B2 
113. 24.64 U D L U' D' L' R2 B R B R2 B' D2 U F' L' U B' F L' R U B' U' L 
114. 28.14 D2 B' U2 F2 U' L' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' D B2 R D2 R D2 F' U L' R' U' F L' 
115. 27.10 F B R2 D2 U R2 B2 F D2 L U L F R2 B2 U D2 L2 U R2 U B' D2 R B' 
116. 26.20 R' D' U2 R' F2 L F2 U' F R U2 F2 U' D F' R2 D F B2 L R' F B L F 
117. 21.15 D R U2 B' L R' D2 U' F' R D U L2 D2 F' L' R2 D2 B L R B F L' R' 
118. 24.12 B R2 L' D2 B2 D' U' L2 B R2 D U L2 U B L B U D F2 U R2 U2 R U2 
119. 26.67 B2 L' D' B2 D B2 U B D' B2 U F' B U B' D' F2 L' R2 D F' D' B' F R' 
120. 33.58 U B2 D B R' F' R2 F' B D L' F U2 L' B2 F R2 B D R' L D' L D2 B2 
121. 22.35 L' U2 L D R U L2 B' U R' B2 U R F' B U R' B R D L' B R2 D2 U2 
122. 28.65 R F2 B U2 L U R2 D' U' B' L2 D R D2 L2 R U' F2 D F2 U2 B' L2 R2 U 
123. 19.95 L R B D R' U' L D' F' U2 R2 F2 U' D L B U' R D2 R' B2 L' B2 D' F 
124. 26.04 L' D L R D' L' F2 B2 R' F L' D2 U' F2 L F' B U B U' B R B' L2 D 
125. 26.49 R' U' D2 R' U2 D' B U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' L2 F' R2 B R' U' 
126. 28.58 B2 L' U' B' F' D' B2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B U B D2 R L' F L' R' B2 D' U B' 
127. 24.40 F' U B' F2 D2 U F D L B' U2 L' D L' B2 U R2 L' F L' R' D2 L' R' B2 
128. 24.90 B2 F2 L B' U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D' B' R B2 U' L B' F' U2 B U L2 
129. 21.41 U R' B2 F2 L B U' L U2 R B2 R' B2 L2 D' B2 R' D' R2 D2 L' D F' D2 B' 
130. 28.73 U F U' B2 L2 R2 U R F2 L U B D2 R' D' R' F R' D' B L2 R' F' L' B' 
131. 23.05 R L2 B2 F L2 B R B2 L B' D2 F' L B F2 R D' U' B2 F' L2 U B2 L2 D 
132. 30.25 U B' R' D' R B' D L2 U' F U R2 D' U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 L' B2 F' L' R2 D2 
133. 22.02 R' B' F' U' D R' D' F L2 D2 F U2 D' F R L' U2 D R U2 D' B2 F' L2 D2 
134. 30.89 U2 B F' D2 F2 B' L2 B U2 D F D2 U R' F2 B L2 B L D2 F L' F D L2 
135. 24.49 F' R' F L' U L D' U2 B' D' L U2 B U2 B' U2 B R' L' F L U2 R' F2 L' 
136. 20.19 D B2 U2 D L F2 U R U D2 F' B2 R2 L2 B2 F' U D' F' B' U' B D2 L R 
137. 27.60 R2 F U' B U' B' D' U' L' B R' L2 U D2 B' F2 R' B2 L F' R2 B' R D' R 
138. 28.19 B2 R' F' R' U' D F B' R2 B2 D2 R U L2 D B2 U2 F' R' D2 B2 F2 L F' B' 
139. 26.37 L' F2 U2 B' D' B U2 F' D' B2 F' U L2 B L D' R' F2 L2 U D2 L2 R2 F' L 
140. 24.87 B U2 F' D B' R2 B U B2 D' F2 D F' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F D R D2 B2 
141. 23.77 L D' U' L' D' B' F' U' D2 L' U' R' U2 D' R D B R' U' D2 F R2 D' B' F' 
142. 21.76 R2 L D2 L' D R' D' U2 R U' L2 U' D' F B2 D L2 D U' L2 U' F2 U R D' 
143. 26.56 D2 R' B' U F R2 U2 L D F2 D' B2 U' D2 R' F U2 R U D2 L' F U2 F2 L' 
144. 22.29 B' F L2 F2 B' R' D2 L' B' U' R' L2 F U' D2 F L' R' U2 L R' D' F2 L R' 
145. 25.14 F' L2 D L R2 B' L U' D' R2 F' R F2 U2 D2 B U D' R' L2 B F' D2 L2 B2 
146. 34.81 R D' R' B' L B' F L2 U L D2 L D L2 R F2 L' R F2 B R2 U2 L B2 F' 
147. 30.51 L2 B2 F' U L F' B' D' R' F R' B' F D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U D L R' U R 
148. 25.13 R U D2 L U2 F B D' U B2 R2 U2 F R F2 U D L F' L B' L' U F D2 
149. 26.73 D' B2 F2 U2 D' F D' F U' F2 D' B' F U' B2 U' R' F2 D' B' L2 D' R L2 F' 
150. 25.65 U' L F L D' F2 B' R' L F' B D2 F' D' B' D' R L B2 D' F L' D' R2 F2 
151. 22.31 R B2 L2 R F D' L R' B2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L U' D R' F R F L D' U L F' 
152. 30.11 U R U L2 R2 B' R F2 B2 U2 D B2 R' B U2 L U' R D' B2 R' B2 R B' L2 
153. 18.42 U2 L2 U F' U' F2 D R B R D2 U L' F' R B U' D2 B2 L U' B R U' R 
154. 27.04 L R D2 R L U2 F2 U' R2 D B' U' D2 L' D' U2 R B D B2 F' U2 D' L B2 
155. 25.60 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D R' U2 L2 B2 R' D F' L2 F2 D2 R' U' R L D2 L2 R B' 
156. 24.78 D2 L' B L2 U2 D L' R F D' R B2 L U2 D' B' F' R2 B' U' R U R2 L' U2 
157. 24.30 D2 L' D U F' B' R L' D R' B2 F R' L' D2 B2 D' F D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 R 
158. 28.09 B2 D R D R2 B' U2 F' L' F2 R2 D' L' F2 D2 U F' L' R B D U' R2 B R 
159. 28.00 B' D2 R D' B' U2 B2 U R' L' F L' D' L' D L' R2 U D B' D2 B2 L' U L 
160. 22.77 U F2 U' B2 U2 L' F B2 R2 U' D2 L R U D R' B2 L' D R B R L' U' R' 
161. 25.45 F' R2 B' U D' B R2 B2 U' B' F U D R B2 U D2 F L2 B2 L2 F D U L' 
162. 28.32 L R2 B2 L2 R D2 L2 B' L D' U L' U F' R2 L2 U' R2 L B' R' U L B F2 
163. 22.81 B' R2 D2 B' U F' U' B R B U2 F L' D U2 L D R D2 F2 D' B2 F' L F' 
164. 25.11 B L2 R F D' B' U R U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 F D2 R D L' D2 
165. 20.02 R F B2 L' R' U' R2 L2 D2 F U B2 F L2 R' F2 R2 F B' R L F' R2 U2 B' 
166. 23.24 D U2 F' B2 R L U2 B2 F2 R F' B U' D L U B2 D B' R' D2 L U2 L R2 
167. 17.46 U2 B D F D U' R2 L' B' F L2 U' D B' D2 R2 U' R' D' U' L2 D' F' B' R 
168. 23.86 B' U2 D F' L2 B2 R L2 B D2 U2 B2 L' F L' D2 B2 F R2 B F2 U B2 F' R2 
169. 27.22 U L R B2 U2 F R2 D' R F' R' U F2 R' U' D' F' B2 U2 B U R L D F 
170. 29.85 R' B' F' U D' F' L B' F' U2 L' U2 R U2 B L2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 B R2 D' F' 
171. 30.72 F' D' U2 B2 F2 U' F U B U' R2 F2 L F2 L' D' U B2 F' D' F2 R' L' B' R2 
172. 26.84 U2 R' D2 L' U L2 F2 B' L' U' D R' F U' D' R' D L' B' D2 R2 F L F2 L' 
173. 28.17 F L' U' D2 R F' U' R2 B F R2 F D' B' R D2 U2 R2 U B2 D' F' L' U D' 
174. 19.66 D' L' R D' U' B' L F2 L' U' B' R2 D B R2 U' B' L R U R U2 B' D' R 
175. 27.60 B2 F R' U2 D2 R' D' R' B' U' B' R2 U F' D' U' F' U' L D L' D2 U' L F' 
176. 32.92 D2 U2 R2 U' B' D' B L F L' F U D B2 R2 D2 F B2 D2 R2 U L2 B' R B 
177. 23.24 D' B D' F D B R D2 F' L2 R F2 B' R U2 D' L F' B D' B F U' B2 L 
178. 27.59 L' B2 U R B2 U2 B U' B' F2 U2 B2 R' D L B2 L2 D' L2 R F2 L2 D' F U2 
179. 20.83 U L2 D U B2 L' U2 D' R L2 U2 R2 F B D2 F2 R' L' U2 R' L' D2 R U' L' 
180. 34.94 F2 U' B2 F' U F' L F' L' F B' U2 R' L U' L B' L2 B D F D' R2 B' F2 
181. 31.75 B' D' B2 R D' U L' U2 L2 U B D B U2 D' F2 D2 L D2 L2 F' D2 L' R' B2 
182. 24.81 U' D B L2 R' F' D B2 R2 U D2 R F U' D2 L2 F' D' F R' F2 D2 B2 R2 B 
183. 32.67 U' F2 D F' U' F' D' F D' U' L2 U B' L R2 B U L U' D L B2 F L B' 
184. 28.80 U' D' B D B2 L U' F R' U R' D B U L R2 F' U2 D2 L' B L2 D L' B2 
185. 26.12 F' D2 F' L' B' L' R F2 R' L2 F D2 F' B2 R2 B R L2 B' U' R2 F2 B U' B 
186. 24.27 L' U2 F' R' U' B' L2 U2 R2 B R B2 F2 U' B' L' U F' R F B2 L' F U' R' 
187. 29.80 U R D' F B' D' F' B2 U' R U' L2 F2 B2 D' F D2 L' D U' F L' R F' R' 
188. 28.13 U2 F' R2 F' U2 B U2 L' D F D' L B' D B F' U D2 B D' F B' D2 R' B' 
189. 28.34 F' B' D L2 F2 B' L2 F2 L' U2 D R F R2 F U R D2 U2 F2 B R2 U2 L' B' 
190. 24.76 L2 B' F2 L' D2 F B D B2 R' B2 F' D' F2 D' R2 F' R B' U R' U' F R F2 
191. 24.07 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' F2 D' L' F' U R L B' U' L2 U R' F D2 B' D R' 
192. 23.29 F2 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' B R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 F D' L' B' F' U2 F2 B' D F2 
193. 25.21 D' U' B2 R2 L2 U B D2 L2 F2 L2 U R' L2 B' L' R2 U2 B D L' F' U' L U2 
194. 34.93 L' R2 U' R2 F U R2 U' D L2 F R' U' L F' R U L' R' D' F' U2 D' B2 U' 
195. 25.86 D2 R U F2 U2 B' U2 D B2 L2 B U' R' D2 L2 U' F' B2 L B2 R L2 U L' D2 
196. 29.21 U R L' F' R2 B2 L F' B2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 R' B D U2 B2 D' U' B' F R' B' 
197. 20.04 L2 D2 R' L' B R' U' B D' U2 B' F2 D2 R F' L F U2 D F2 B' R' U2 B2 D2 
198. 21.63 F2 D L' U2 D R2 F U2 F' R' F2 B R2 D2 R2 D' L F2 B' L' U D' L B' F' 
199. 27.58 F' B L2 U D' L2 R' F B2 R' L' U B' R' D' R F2 R2 B2 R' D' R' L U D' 
200. 24.60 U B2 D2 F' D2 L' F D' U2 B F' R D' L' U D2 F D' B U' F B L F2 D2 
201. 23.11 L B R U R' D' B2 F2 U F2 L' F2 B D F' L' D' F B' R D2 R' D' R2 F2 
202. 34.93 L B2 L F' U2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 B R L2 D R2 D' F B' R' B2 R2 D' R' D2 
203. 30.93 L' U' L2 R2 B D U' R' B' D B2 U' B' U2 F2 L' D2 L D' L2 D' R' U B2 R 
204. 21.65 U' B F' U L' B2 F L' D F L2 B R' B L U' R B' R L F2 R' D' F B' 
205. 30.63 B R' B2 U' B' L' D2 U' L U B2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 D B' F' L' U2 B F' 
206. 30.32 L' F2 U D B F2 D R' B' L' R B' R B2 L2 D2 B R' F2 R' L2 U2 B2 D' B' 
207. 31.38 D R2 F' R' U2 F2 U D2 R2 B' L F' L' D R2 L U L2 D2 R L D2 L2 R' U2 
208. 27.91 B2 U' D R' F' L2 B U B2 D' R2 L' F' D' F D B2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D2 R U2 
209. 28.10 F2 U' R U L D U' F B' D' L2 B F2 U2 L2 R B2 U D' B D U2 R F B2 
210. 22.01 F R L' B2 U2 F2 U' R' B' R D R2 L' B' F D2 U' R D2 L2 B' L' B D2 L 
211. 29.87 L2 U2 D B2 F' L B2 L B2 U R' D2 F R' L U2 R' U R B' F' R2 B L D2 
212. 26.86 D2 R' L U' L2 B2 F U' B F' D R D U2 B' R2 F B' U' R2 B R2 B L F' 
213. 34.04 U2 D B' U2 R' L B L R' F B' L2 U' L F' D' L' D2 U2 B' R D2 B L' B' 
214. 26.55 U2 R L2 F D2 R' B2 F' U' F R' L2 U B2 L' D U2 L F B2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 
215. 24.89 D' U2 R2 B2 U' L' U B2 R' B2 L' F R' D F L D U' R L' U R2 U2 F R 
216. 25.01 F' B' U' R F' R' L F' B2 L2 B2 U B2 L U' R2 B' F2 R' L2 F' B2 L U2 L2 
217. 32.82 F' R' L F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 L F' D2 R' B R' F' R B2 U2 D2 R' D F B' U2 
218. (36.05) L' R' B L' B F2 L2 D2 F R B2 R2 B' F2 R' D2 F B D2 L2 U L' R F' L' 
219. 20.77 B2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 F D2 R F' U L2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 F' L F' U B2 L2 D2 
220. 23.36 F2 B2 U F' D' B F' R U F2 U2 R L U' F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' F' D' R' F 
221. 28.85 D' B D B' F2 U' R2 B F' D2 U R' B2 U2 D2 L F2 U L' D2 B2 U' D' B' U2 
222. 27.39 L2 R U B R L2 U F' L' R D' L2 U' F' U' F2 R' F2 B2 R' D' F D R2 U2 
223. 27.81 R2 L B2 L2 U' F D B U' R L' F2 R' D' F2 U F' L2 F' U' L B' D R2 U2 
224. 33.99 F2 D2 L2 B D' B F D L' U2 D2 F R2 B' R' L' F D L' R B2 R' U' F2 R 
225. 22.17 F U R' U L2 D2 L' U F' D2 L' F2 B2 U' R' B R' B R2 B F U' R F' D' 
226. 27.93 R2 B2 D' R U2 R2 U B R2 D F R F' R2 L2 F2 U2 D F2 B' U' F2 L B' D' 
227. 20.47 U R' F2 D B2 L U' R2 B L2 R2 D2 L' F2 D R2 U' R2 L' F2 R L' U B2 U 
228. 26.90 R D2 B F2 R' L' U2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D F2 R' F2 L2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
229. 26.01 L F L' D' B2 U2 B' R U B' F R' L' B L' U' R F2 R' D F2 B' D' R2 B 
230. 32.34 D2 F L' F' R D F2 U' D B D' L2 B' F' D2 F D U2 F' D F2 B L B L' 
231. 26.31 B2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 U F2 U' B U D2 B' F' U2 L B U B F2 U2 F R' U D2 
232. 27.72 F' L B U2 L D2 B2 R' L U2 D' B2 L D2 F B2 L' D' F2 L2 R D2 B' D' R 
233. 26.46 R B L' B F D' R U' R' D B L2 B L' F D2 F' R D' R2 F2 B2 R U2 L 
234. 23.84 F U F L2 D' R B' R' L' D B2 R U B' D B' D' R L2 D B' R2 F D' L' 
235. 27.91 L2 U2 D B F R' F2 U' D' B' R2 L' D' U' R U2 L2 R D2 L' U' D' F2 R2 D' 
236. 23.39 L2 R2 D' F2 B' L2 U' D' L2 D2 F2 R' D B2 U R F D' B F' L' D2 F2 L2 D 
237. 32.58 F2 L U' D R2 D' B2 D' U' B2 L B' U B' R2 D F' L F' U' L' B2 D' F U' 
238. 33.26 D U B2 F L D' U R' U2 F2 L' D F R' B2 D F' D L' R2 D' L' D2 L B2 
239. 28.09 D' U B2 D2 L U' L' F2 B R U L' F' R D2 F U' B L U2 R U2 B' U' R 
240. 30.22 B' R' B U' L2 F' D' F2 D L F' U R' F2 R2 F R' L D2 L D' U' F R D 
241. 31.65 L' D' R' D' B' F D2 L2 F' B' L' F2 B2 U F D2 R' F2 L' D2 F' L U' B2 R 
242. 23.28 B' R' U2 L R2 U2 L R' D' L' U' B U D2 F2 R L' U D R L' B2 U R D2 
243. 27.20 L2 R' B2 L D L' U L U B' R U' L' B' F' D2 U B D2 B D2 U' B F U 
244. 27.49 D R' B2 U R' F2 U D2 R' L2 B' F U D' F B2 L2 U2 R' B U L2 B D' B 
245. 21.70 L' R' B2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 R' F D U F D' F R F L R' B F' R2 B2 
246. 22.18 B2 U' R2 D B D' F2 D' L2 F D2 F2 B' D2 F2 U' F2 L B' L D2 F' B2 R F2 
247. 32.46 L U' R' L' B2 D' R' U2 R L U' F U D' B' L2 D F U R' F D' U B2 R2 
248. 27.78 D F2 D U2 R2 B' L' F' B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F L' U2 L2 B U L U2 F' L' U 
249. 34.37 F B2 U' D' F2 B2 L F2 R U R2 B2 L' D F' D' U' L' B' D' F2 L2 B' U B' 
250. 23.03 D2 F2 U R2 L' U2 L B2 U' R2 F2 R' U F' U2 D2 F U D L D' L2 R2 D R' 
251. 34.06 U' R F' R U2 R' B U L' F2 R' L2 D R' B2 U' L2 U' R F U' B2 F2 R U2 
252. 30.06 D R' F' L' B' D' L R U2 R2 F U L2 R D' B F' D U B' U F B2 D' F' 
253. 21.99 B' R2 L F2 D2 U F' L U L2 R F' D' R L2 B2 L2 F D R' L' F2 L2 F2 L2 
254. 29.23 F2 B' D' L D' U' F2 R2 D U' F2 U B D' F2 L2 U B2 D2 B F2 R' B' R2 L' 
255. 32.32 U R' D' B2 D R2 D' B' D F2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' D' F2 L R' B U B2 
256. 18.64 L' U2 B2 R' D L' R D' L2 U R' L2 F2 B R2 U2 L D2 F B2 R' D' L D U 
257. 26.67 L R B L F' U D' R' L2 F' R' D2 R2 D' B' R' L2 U2 D R L' B' F' L U 
258. 27.12 U L' D F L2 D2 U2 L' R' F2 U L2 B U2 D' L' U' B' F' L' B' L2 B' R B' 
259. 27.27 R' F2 L' B2 R B' F L2 U' L' R2 D F U L U2 B' F' L' R B U' B2 F2 U 
260. 27.10 R2 F2 L2 F D' U2 B' U F B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B' L B2 R2 D2 B F' D B2 D R 
261. 35.92 F' D U2 L' F D2 B' F2 U2 R U2 R B F D' L' F B L2 R2 F2 B' L D' L' 
262. 19.98 F2 R2 D2 R D B2 U2 D2 F' B L' D2 U B L D2 F' R2 B R U2 R' F2 L' F2 
263. 35.41 D2 L' R' F R' B' U' B R' F U2 F B U D' L U2 R2 U2 R F D2 U F2 L' 
264. 27.03 D2 B L2 U D R2 D2 F R B' U' F R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L D' L B U2 L2 B U' 
265. 31.74 U2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 L' D R F L' F R B2 U F L' U' F B R2 D2 F B U' 
266. (17.21) U' R' F' B L2 D' F B' U2 D' B' D' B' D R F2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' U' L' U2 R 
267. 31.31 U' B F D' L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B L F U2 R' U' R2 L' D L2 F' U' L' B L' U' 
268. 31.99 D' U F' D2 R2 U B2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 L' D F U2 L B2 L F D2 U F' U2 B2 
269. 23.96 D2 R' U' B2 R2 F' B2 U' D' F B D' F B R' U2 R2 B L R B F' D R' B' 
270. 30.67 B' F2 L' U2 L' F2 U' L R' B2 L' R2 U D B2 U2 R B' U2 F' B L2 R' F2 B 
271. 29.03 U2 R2 B' U L' B L' D' B L' F L2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L R' U' D' B 
272. 31.67 F2 L' B R L' U2 R2 D2 U2 L' R B2 D B' R2 U2 B U F2 D L U' L2 B2 L' 
273. 27.43 L2 B2 R L' D2 R2 F' R F2 R' L' B2 U' R2 U2 B D F2 U' D' F2 R' L2 B' L2 
274. 34.99 L B D' B2 L R' D B U' R D2 L2 B' R2 D U2 R2 B F' U2 B D F R2 B2 
275. 28.91 B U2 D B' U2 R U' B' R' F2 L2 F2 B2 D' L' U2 L' D U2 L2 D L D' B D2 
276. 22.43 U2 D F2 D F' B D' F' R L2 U' F R2 D' F' L2 D' B2 L U2 B2 D2 B' F L2 
277. 27.95 F' B' D' B' L F' L2 D F' U2 F' B' D B2 F2 U' F' R' U2 R' D' R' D F2 R' 
278. 29.26 F2 B' U' D' F R U' D' B' F2 L R' F' B L' U' B' U B U F2 U B2 R' L 
279. 29.15 L' R2 D2 B U F' D' F2 L2 D2 U' B F2 R' F R' L2 D' U2 B U2 R' F2 L D 
280. 20.42 L2 D' B2 D U2 R L' F D2 L' U2 F2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 B U F' B2 L 
281. 27.48 U R2 L U2 B F U' F' B2 D' F' D' L' F D B2 L' R' D R' F D' B2 F2 D 
282. 26.04 U D' L' B' U2 F2 D' L U L B F R' L' F' D' U R2 B2 L' R F' L B' D2 
283. 26.77 R U2 B' R2 B' R' B R' U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L D' R' B U B' R F U' L2 
284. 24.66 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 L D' R2 D R D2 L U2 D' L' B L B U B2 L R2 B2 R' 
285. 24.33 U' D L' F2 L2 B' R' B R U' B' D B2 F2 D2 R F' U B F D' L' B' D2 B2 
286. 34.93 B U2 R2 D2 R2 U F B' U' L B' D2 L B' D' R' L' F' U2 R' F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 
287. 30.12 R2 B' R' F R' U D2 L D2 U R2 L' F L2 F L2 D2 F2 U F2 B U' B R' B2 
288. 23.01 F' B R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U' L U' D F' U2 F' B' D U L D U2 B2 
289. 25.74 F2 D2 R F2 U' L' B2 L D F' D' U2 L U F L2 U' D' B2 F' L' B2 R D2 U2 
290. 23.53 D' B F D2 U2 L B' L2 R2 D L R B2 R2 B' R2 L' B2 F' U' F2 D' U' L' R2 
291. 25.25 L2 U2 F' U2 D' B R2 L2 U' B F R2 U D B R D' U' L2 U2 B' U' R2 D F' 
292. 28.04 F R2 D2 R' B' R' F' B R' B U2 F2 R2 D' U2 R' B F' L2 B D L2 R F D2 
293. 30.39 F L2 D2 B L' F' B L' F2 U F' R2 U D' F2 R2 L' U L' F U2 L2 U2 R L 
294. 19.91 D2 L' D2 F2 D' F D' U2 L2 F D2 U2 R B2 L' U' D2 F' U' R B' L2 F' U2 R' 
295. 28.28 D2 F B R2 L U' B2 L D2 L2 R B' D2 U F' D U F U2 B2 F2 R' B R B 
296. 30.01 D2 U' R L' D2 L2 R2 B U R B R' L' F B U B2 D' U2 L' F B' R U' B2 
297. 31.42 L D L' D L B' R2 F R' D' F B' L R2 F2 L' R' B' R D' B L U L' D2 
298. 33.31 F2 D R B2 F2 U2 L R' B2 U' D' R' B F2 D2 B' U2 D2 B L D B' R2 L' F 
299. 23.96 U' R' U' D' F L U B' U L' B' R L' D F U F2 U D F2 U2 R2 B L' R2 
300. 29.84 B2 R F D' L2 D B R' B2 R2 L B' R' D' U F B' L' R' B2 U' B D B2 F'


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 3, 2010)

New PB again. 
About a second or so down. 
(No Mini Diansheng though... )

18.81


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

Amazing 2x2x2 AO12, + I got it on tape (it'll be in video galleries soon).

times (reset):
8.21, 6.31, 8.09, 7.94, 8.94, 4.71, 3.38, 6.50, 7.13, 3.36, 8.53, 6.44

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.36
worst time: 8.94

current avg5: 6.69 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 4.86 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 6.72 (σ = 1.57)
best avg12: 6.72 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 6.72 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 6.63

I'm not gonna count the AO5 as a PB, it was too lucky.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, so while practicing ZZ (untimed) I had the following:
3 EOlines with a 1x2x2 already built
2 complete last layer skips.
1 extremely few moves but technically non lucky solve.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> Most cubes in one sitting! Biggest relay!
> 
> 11:20AM - 4:20PM
> 
> ...



Not do diminish your accomplishment, but this is NOT a relay - it's a long session (or a long average). A relay is when you time yourself doing a bunch of puzzles without stopping.


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > Most cubes in one sitting! Biggest relay!
> ...


O..oops..sorry about that..


----------



## Tortin (Jan 3, 2010)

50.70, 54.34, 56.20, (1:01.79), (48.58) = 53.57
number of times: 5/5
best time: 48.58
worst time: 1:01.79
current avg5: 53.75 (σ = 2.28)

The 1:01.79 was pretty fail.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 3, 2010)

Tortin said:


> 50.70, 54.34, 56.20, (1:01.79), (48.58) = 53.57
> number of times: 5/5
> best time: 48.58
> worst time: 1:01.79
> ...



4x4?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.33
1. 13.32 D' L' B F2 L U' L2 B' U2 R2 L2 B L D' L2 D R2 U' B U L2 B R2 F' D 
2. 13.19 D2 R' F' R' L D2 U2 L U2 D2 R' F' B2 L' U' B' F2 D2 U B2 D F2 D' L R 
3. 14.24 U2 D R L' F2 L2 B' R2 D' L R' B2 U F R' L' B R B U B2 F R F2 D 
4. 13.66 F' D F2 B' D' L U2 R2 L D2 B2 U2 F U' B' U L F2 D' U F U' R' L D' 
5. 13.17 D' F2 L D2 L D' F2 L F2 D B2 U2 R U' D B2 F L' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 D' B' 
6. (11.57) B U' R' D' L2 B2 U F2 D L' R2 U L' B2 U' B' D' L2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 
7. 13.36 F' U' L2 R U' R2 U' B U' R' L F2 B2 L' B' L' R' F D2 R' F2 B2 L2 D R 
8. 13.34 U2 B L' D' L R' B2 R2 B D' U' F' R' L' F' L B' F' U' L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 
9. (14.26) B' F D2 R B F' U' B2 D' U2 F' R U' L B2 D U' B' F2 L D2 F D' R D' 
10. 14.22 D F' R2 B D L U' L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' R2 B F U2 L2 U' B2 D F D R2 D 
11. 12.96 R2 U' D B R D L D' L2 B2 U' B L2 U2 L2 F B2 D' B' D R' U' D2 F L2 
12. 11.83 R' L B2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 B F D2 L2 D2 L2 R' B F D2 R D2 B2 U L' B


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 3, 2010)

I just got my first 3x3x3 sub-20 non lucky solve

19.99 seconds!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 3, 2010)

Pyraminx Crystal

number of times: 20/20
best time: 2:20.60
worst time: 3:05.52

current avg5: 2:43.01 (σ = 5.90)
best avg5: 2:34.76 (σ = 3.25)

current avg12: 2:43.94 (σ = 8.06)
best avg12: 2:41.72 (σ = 6.65)

session avg: 2:44.63 (σ = 8.79)
session mean: 2:44.47



Spoiler



2:57.05, 2:47.33, 2:33.58, 3:05.52, 2:52.21, 2:44.06, 2:39.25, 2:31.69, 2:41.64, 2:31.55, 2:33.33, 2:58.72, 2:52.62, 2:44.13, 2:51.19, 2:43.94, 2:35.36, 2:55.94, 2:20.60, 2:49.71



300000th post!


----------



## Truncator (Jan 3, 2010)

4x4

Average of 5: 1:44.53
1. 1:43.66
2. 1:43.83
3. 1:46.09
4. (1:42.71)
5. (1:55.93)

Fairly consistent for me.

PB single: 1:31.47


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome 4x4x4 AO12

1:08.28, 1:19.30, 1:26.21, 1:13.41, 1:11.71, 1:28.31, 1:15.31, 1:18.78, 1:16.88, 1:24.80, 1:27.84, 1:22.69

best time: 1:08.28
worst time: 1:39.25

current avg5: 1:22.09 (σ = 2.49)
best avg5: 1:14.81 (σ = 3.25)

current avg12: 1:19.69 (σ = 5.25)
best avg12: 1:19.69 (σ = 5.25)

session avg: 1:23.67 (σ = 7.63)
session mean: 1:23.68


----------



## Tortin (Jan 3, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > 50.70, 54.34, 56.20, (1:01.79), (48.58) = 53.57
> ...



Yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 3, 2010)

YAY!!!! PB 3x3 RA of 12. The average was 18.47

TIMES-------------------------ScRaMbLes

1.	18.50--------------D2 F L2 F' L' F2 D B' U' R' B' L2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 D' B2
2.	18.47--------------F2 D2 F2 R2 L' B D L F D R' F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U D B2
3.	19.11--------------U' L B2 U' F2 L' U' L2 D' F' R' U F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2
4.	17.57--------------U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' L' B' D R B' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2
5.	14.89--------------U' L' F D L2 U' L F L D2 B' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D'
6.	20.20--------------R2 B' R2 L2 B D2 L F R B' L' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2
7.	16.86--------------B' R2 D L F' L U' L' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 B2 U' B2 L2
8.	20.95--------------R' D' R U2 F B D' L' D' R D' L D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D L2
9.	19.71--------------R' L D' L U D' F L U' R' F U2 F2 B2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' F2
10.	16.50--------------U R' U2 F R U2 R2 U2 F' L F D2 R2 D F2 U2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2
11.	16.86--------------U F2 B' R' U2 B U F2 L F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D R2 U D' R2 D L2
12.	22.90--------------U' F B2 R' B' R' D F L D R D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2


----------



## chris410 (Jan 3, 2010)

My best time to date 42.31! And fastest average however, I am still not consistent but slowly improving. I am also using a new cube which I am having to get used to since it turns so much easier than my old Rubik's brand cube. It is great however, at times I make mistakes because it is so much faster than my old cube. I still have a LONG ways to go to my goal of 30's.

Average: 51.51

Fastest Time: 42.31
Slowest Time: 56.97
Standard Deviation: 02.40

Individual Times:
1) 56.58 F' R D2 L D' B D U' F' L F' U R F2 L F' L' D2 L U' D2 B' D' U R2
2) 48.18 F' R' B' R2 L2 B F2 R L2 B2 L2 D' U B D B' L2 F U F' R2 F' U L D
3) 52.13 R' F B2 L F B R' B2 R' F2 R D2 B' R B R B' F L' D R' L' D2 B' F'
4) 49.94 B U D2 F B2 U' L2 R' D2 U' L' F2 B U' R2 U2 D' L' B' D R2 D' R' U F2
5) 51.38 L2 B2 F2 L' D U2 R' L2 F D' L2 R U' F' D2 R' D R D2 L D L U' F2 U'
6) 50.13 U' F' L2 R D2 B2 F L' F' U2 B U' D' L' F B2 L R' U F' R2 B2 R' B2 R
7) 49.63 B2 U' B' F U' L2 F U2 L D2 U2 R U2 D B' U B U2 F2 D' B' L2 F2 D' U2
8) 53.25 D B' L' B2 R2 U' L R2 U B R2 L U L B2 D L2 F2 B2 R2 F' R' L2 B R2
9) 50.65 L' R2 D' B R2 U' L' B2 F2 D B F2 D2 F D B2 L' B2 U' F2 B' R L2 B' D
10) (42.31) D2 F B L2 F' R' F2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' D F2 D L' U2 R L U' F2 R'
11) (56.97) F D' L2 D2 F R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F U R F U2 L' U' F' B2 D2 L2 U2 F R' U'
12) 53.22 D' R2 B' D' B' R2 D' L2 F D L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L' R2 U2 B R' D U B2 L' R


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jan 3, 2010)

chris410 said:


> My best time to date 42.31! And fastest average however, I am still not consistent but slowly improving. I am also using a new cube which I am having to get used to since it turns so much easier than my old Rubik's brand cube. It is great however, at times I make mistakes because it is so much faster than my old cube. I still have a LONG ways to go to my goal of 30's.
> 
> Average: 51.51
> 
> ...



Hey bro, great job! Your just about where I am. I average around 47's, but I've gotten 2 sub-40 solves. I use the LBL method, which sucks. I'm trying to learn Fridrich, but i can't grasp the concept of F2L.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 3, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > My best time to date 42.31! And fastest average however, I am still not consistent but slowly improving. I am also using a new cube which I am having to get used to since it turns so much easier than my old Rubik's brand cube. It is great however, at times I make mistakes because it is so much faster than my old cube. I still have a LONG ways to go to my goal of 30's.
> ...



Thank you, have you looked at badmephisto's youtube videos on F2L? He does a good job of explaining them. I did not learn F2L from his videos since I was not aware however, after watching them I can say that his explaination is very helpful.

Here is Part I:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-xbcAMfWwM

Part II:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&hl=en&v=4GxLM_dZqg4


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2010)

Average of 5: 12.27
1. 11.99 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 B L B L' F D F' D R F2 L D F2 D2 B D' R2
2. (14.54) F D R2 B' U D' R L2 F D' U F D2 B U' B' R D' L2 B U R' L F D2
3. (11.72) F U F' B' L2 R D2 F' B' L' F' B2 D2 R' L B2 D2 R L2 B U B2 U R' B'
4. 11.98 R2 F2 U' R U2 D2 R' L' F B' U D' B D B' L F B2 U D2 B2 D R2 D' B2
5. 12.84 D2 F' L2 B L D2 L B' F U2 F' L B2 F2 U R2 U B' U2 L' U F' R D R2 

First solve was PLL skip, fourth was F2L pair skip, fifth was OLL skip. WTF. All crosses on U.


----------



## ianini (Jan 4, 2010)

7x7 pb
8:42.86
first sub 10 & sub 9


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2010)

I have achieved opposite color neutrality.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2010)

So... I flew to California today, and once I got here I was kinda itching to time some solves, so I ended up doing a really long session. I've underlined everything I think is wtf awesome (for me). Note that I managed to get no sub-10s (but also no pops, so that's cool). I think this is my first reasonably fast and timed LL skip.

number of times: 200/200
best time: 10.30
worst time: 21.93

best avg5: 12.27 (s = 0.41)


Spoiler



11.99[PLLskip], 14.54, 11.72, 11.98[F2Lskip], 12.84[OLLskip]


best avg12: 13.17 (s = 1.08)


Spoiler



(10.60), 14.51, 14.30, 11.73, 14.14, 13.18, 11.65, 13.89, 12.20, (14.91), 14.03, 12.10


best avg100: 13.97 (s = 1.53)


Spoiler



(10.30[PLLskip]), 16.56, 14.22, 16.09, 15.32, 13.23, 14.34, 15.02, 12.70, 17.42, 12.01, 15.88, 12.15, 14.29, 14.54, 13.90, 12.88, 15.53, 14.31, 14.07, 16.29, 13.81, 15.17, 13.15, 14.61, 12.90, 15.44, 13.15, 14.48, 10.60, 14.51, 14.30, 11.73, 14.14, 13.18, 11.65, 13.89, 12.20, 14.91, 14.03, 12.10, 14.57, 15.10, 15.33, 13.06, 15.30, 14.69, 12.67, 16.60, 12.88, 14.11, 13.87, 12.68, 13.25, 16.72, 10.55[LLskip], 13.00, 11.90[F2Lskip], 14.49, 14.81, 13.26, 14.53, 15.20, 13.89, 12.67, 14.37, 12.88, 18.82, 13.54, 14.00, 15.88, 13.48, 13.15, (21.93), 12.89, 15.74, 12.36[PLLskip], 12.63, 15.20, 14.90, 12.16, 11.00[PLLskip], 12.84, 13.37, 17.48, 14.57, 16.46, 15.20, 12.61, 13.06, 13.47, 14.75, 14.20, 14.29, 13.41, 11.37, 15.63, 12.73, 12.53, 11.94


session avg: 14.21 (s = 1.61)


Spoiler



14.80, 18.43+, 14.49, 14.61, 12.55, 14.65, 13.15, 15.79, 15.92, 15.31, 14.80, 15.17, 14.81, 15.46, 14.13, 16.91, 16.80, 19.40, 11.99[PLLskip], 14.54, 11.72, 11.98[F2Lskip], 12.84[OLLskip], 14.65, 15.34, 13.79, 14.15, 14.05, 12.81, 16.13, 14.51, 13.91, 16.70, 12.86, 15.43, 12.89, 14.67, 13.23, 13.65, 14.10, 16.40, 14.77, 13.63, 13.86, 14.56, 14.62, 13.60[OLLskip], 13.43, 13.77, 13.54, 15.06, 14.06, 11.84[OLLskip], 13.31, 15.00, 17.09, 11.28, 12.92, 13.23, 16.55, 13.88, 15.54, 13.02, 12.79, 15.08, 12.62, 17.87, 12.89, 12.83, 18.50, 12.86, 16.43, 14.24, 12.19, 14.57, 16.97, 15.14, 12.80, 15.40, 13.98, 15.40, 13.33, 12.82, 13.65, 14.28, 16.85, 10.30[PLLskip], 16.56, 14.22, 16.09, 15.32, 13.23, 14.34, 15.02, 12.70, 17.42, 12.01, 15.88, 12.15, 14.29, 14.54, 13.90, 12.88, 15.53, 14.31, 14.07, 16.29, 13.81, 15.17, 13.15, 14.61, 12.90, 15.44, 13.15, 14.48, 10.60, 14.51, 14.30, 11.73, 14.14, 13.18, 11.65, 13.89, 12.20, 14.91, 14.03, 12.10, 14.57, 15.10, 15.33, 13.06, 15.30, 14.69, 12.67, 16.60, 12.88, 14.11, 13.87, 12.68, 13.25, 16.72, 10.55[LLskip], 13.00, 11.90[F2Lskip], 14.49, 14.81, 13.26, 14.53, 15.20, 13.89, 12.67, 14.37, 12.88, 18.82, 13.54, 14.00, 15.88, 13.48, 13.15, 21.93, 12.89, 15.74, 12.36[PLLskip], 12.63, 15.20, 14.90, 12.16, 11.00[PLLskip], 12.84, 13.37, 17.48, 14.57, 16.46, 15.20, 12.61, 13.06, 13.47, 14.75, 14.20, 14.29, 13.41, 11.37, 15.63, 12.73, 12.53, 11.94, 14.48, 13.95, 19.82, 14.13, 14.60, 14.80, 14.26, 13.62, 13.80, 12.69, 14.55, 13.02, 16.79, 13.18


----------



## Carrot (Jan 4, 2010)

New PB on Pyraminx average of 100, it was a very nice session with a QJ pyraminx... (QJ sucks btw...)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 103/103
best time: 2.28
worst time: 6.85

current avg5: 4.25 (s = 0.46)
best avg5: 2.94 (s = 0.47) It's not a crime to be fast? huh? 

current avg12: 3.98 (s = 0.77)
best avg12: 3.26 (s = 0.57) WTF??? That's like überfast!! :O

*current avg100: 4.36 (s = 0.84)* <---- HERE!!! New PB =D
best avg100: 4.36 (s = 0.84) <---- OMG :O It's also here ;P

session avg: 4.38 (s = 0.84) hehe =)
session mean: 4.38


----------



## Shortey (Jan 4, 2010)

Not really an accomplishment, but I just reconstructed a solve to find my TPS. My time was 11.38.

Scramble: R2 D' F' R2 B' D L B' F' D2 L F R U2 F R2 B2 U2 F D' F2 R B2 D U' R' B2 R D' R'

Inspection: y' z2
Cross: R2 F2 L F (4)
F2L 1: L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L (11)
F2L 2: L U' L' y' U' R' U R (7)
F2L 3: L U' L' U L U L' (7)
F2L 4: U y L' U2 L2 U L2 U L (8)
COLL: U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R (14)
PLL: U (1)
=52 moves

TPS: 52/11.38= 4.56


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jan 4, 2010)

Second sub-4 2x2 average of 12.

11.83 was a FL fail.:fp

Average of 12: 3.96
1. 3.31 R F R' U2 R' U' R' F U2 R' 
2. 3.83 U F R' U' R' U R' U' 
3. 4.44 F R2 U' F R' F U' R U' 
4. 3.47 F' R U' R F2 U2 R U' R 
5. 3.83 U R U2 F2 R F' R U R' 
6. 3.78 F R2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' 
7. (2.80) U' R U R' F' U' F 
8. 5.09 U' R2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R F' 
9. 4.05 U2 R U' R' U2 F R2 U' 
10. (11.83) R F' R2 U R' F2 R' U2 R' 
11. 4.71 F2 U' F R U2 R U2 R 
12. 3.08 U' F R U R U' F2 U2


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

New 3x3 PBs!
Lucky single: 17.95 PLL skip.
a5: 26.88
a12: 27.49


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 4, 2010)

<3 FII

Average of 12: 12.72
1. 12.21 L2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 L' D' B U' R' L' B F2 L U B U' R L2 D2
2. 13.19 B' R L U L U2 D2 R F U' D2 L2 D2 B D2 U' B2 F' D2 F2 D2 L' F' L' B'
3. (14.16) B D B' F U D F L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L U F2 U F2 L2 B D' R L2 U B F2
4. 13.17 D R L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D L2 R B' L' D F D' F D2 L U L D B' L2 U2
5. 12.29 R' D' U F2 U2 B' U' R L B U B F' R2 U D B2 U' L B' R2 D U' B2 U'
6. 13.26 R B' R2 B2 U' R U2 D F' B' U2 B' L' B' R U' R' U' D' R2 B' F D' F2 D2
7. 12.25 U2 L' B R D L2 F' B' D F' L D L2 U2 D2 L D R' F' U' F L2 D' U F'
8. 13.32 L B2 U2 B D2 U' B' R' L2 U L2 U' R' F' B U' B' U B' U2 B' F2 U' B2 R2
9. 13.81 F L' B' U' R2 D' R L' B' F2 L B R' F' L2 F' R L' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2
10. (11.53) D' B' R2 F' U' L2 U B2 F R U R2 L U2 D2 F' L D2 L2 R' F2 L2 R D2 F2
11. 11.85 B L' R' F R' B R' U F' D L' R2 U2 B D2 B U B D B2 R' F2 U L D2
12. 11.85 D2 B' F2 D' U2 R' F R B U2 B2 U2 F R2 D B2 L D F2 L F U F' B2 L'


----------



## Faz (Jan 4, 2010)

So, umm yesterday while doing some 4x4 (just handscrambling + stackmat) , i got 2 36.xx and 3 38.xx solves


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm getting better at OH.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2010)

At the request of a bunch of other cubers I switched from the fast Pyraminx method I was using to a shitty one I was more familiar with, and my times improved.

best avg5: 7.58 (σ = 0.24)
7.84, (8.86), (6.46), 7.26, 7.65

best avg12: 8.20 (σ = 1.30)
(5.82), 8.59, (14.31), 10.32, 7.84, 8.86, 6.46, 7.26, 7.65, 8.62, 10.08, 6.27

best avg100: 9.67 (σ = 2.09)


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm getting more 30-35 second 3x3 solves.


----------



## joey (Jan 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> At the request of a bunch of other cubers I switched from the fast Pyraminx method I was using to a shitty one


It all sounds so nice now


----------



## Escher (Jan 5, 2010)

OHELLO.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 10.77
1. 10.45 F L2 B U2 D' L2 U2 R2 B L' B2 F' L2 D2 B2 L R' U2 R' L2 B' D F2 R B' 
2. 11.50 D' F' R' L' B' U' D2 F B L R' U' L D R2 L F2 U2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' B' R2 
3. 7.87 L2 D B' F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' R' D' L2 R' F' R D2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' 
4. 12.76 R2 L2 F' D2 L' F R' U' F' B' R2 L2 D2 F' R2 L F B' U B2 F D F2 B' D2 
5. 11.80 B' R2 D R2 B' F2 R2 L' U' R2 D' L' U' B D' U' R' U2 R L2 D2 F D2 R2 F 
6. 11.96 R B D2 F' U R L B2 R2 L D R2 L' B2 R F B2 L2 F2 B R L2 D R L2 
7. (15.43) L B2 R B' R' L' F' D B L U R2 B' F' R' L' F' B' R2 L2 D' F2 U' B' R' 
8. 12.81 L' R2 F L2 F U' L' U R2 B D2 F D L R' F R B L2 B' D' L D' U' R 
9. 11.63 F R' U2 F2 R' B2 F' L' R' F2 B' R2 U' L B' R2 D F2 U R' F D2 F U' L' 
10. 10.41 R' D2 U' B' L' D' U' F R2 U2 B2 U' D B' U R2 B2 L R2 U F2 U' R B F 
11. 10.03 D' L B2 U' D L2 F U D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L B2 D U2 L U' B L' B2 R U2 F 
12. 11.76 F' B2 L D2 L D F' U' D2 F D2 L' U F2 B R L B' L2 F2 L2 R U2 B2 L' 
13. 10.77 L' D' F' R' B' U D2 R B' U F' U2 B' F' R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D R2 B D2 F L 
14. 10.87 B' F U' D2 L B' D' U2 L2 D L U' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F R L' D' B2 R' U' F' 
15. 12.56 U D' F R B2 U L2 F' L2 B L R' F2 U' R' D2 F2 R' L' D2 B2 U2 D R B' 
16. 8.37 R2 D' U R U2 D' R' D' F2 D' R' F2 R' B' R D2 F B' D' F2 B L D F2 U' 
17. 10.38 D R' U D' F' L2 U2 D' B2 L B2 F2 U D' L2 U B' R D' R' U F U2 F' U2 
18. 10.02 D F' U F2 U' F2 D' B U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 L2 F' R F2 L B D L2 B' 
19. 11.48 D2 B2 U2 R L F L' U L B2 R B2 U' R L2 B D B2 U2 L B L2 B2 F L 
20. 11.08 U2 D F2 B' L F2 U' D L2 D F2 L' F2 U2 B2 U B R2 U2 L D' R2 D' F2 B2 
21. 12.09 R' U2 R2 D L D' R2 F2 L D' U2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 U R' B2 D2 U R' U' D2 L2 
22. 9.64 L B2 U B2 U2 D2 L U2 D L' R2 B' L2 R2 F B L' D R' L2 U' D2 L2 B2 D2 
23. 10.32 B' R2 B2 F' U2 L B2 L' D' F2 D U' F R2 F' B' L B D U' F2 R' B' F2 U2 
24. 11.00 L R2 F2 R2 U' L' R D R D' L D2 R' F B' R' F2 U B' D R' L' D B R 
25. 10.15 F2 B' R L2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F U2 D2 R U2 B L2 R2 F U2 D L2 F2 
26. 10.89 D F L2 D2 U B' U' R' U F D2 F U' D2 B' D R2 L' D B F L' F L' B' 
27. 12.04 B L2 R D' L B2 U' D' B L2 F' L2 U' B' F2 U' R B R' D B L2 F2 U' R' 
28. 10.19 F2 D2 U2 B L U2 D' R2 U' F' U' R2 B F' R F2 L' B' R2 U' F2 L D B' D2 
29. 10.69 F2 D L2 F2 L F' B L B' D2 U2 F2 L U' L2 F2 R U R' L' U L' B2 U' F 
30. 12.67 B' D' B' L U D' B' F2 L2 F' L2 B L2 R U2 D' B L' B2 D2 F2 U2 B R B 
31. 12.37 L F' L2 B U' B' U' D' L D F' U L' R2 F U2 L' U2 D' R B2 D U B' R' 
32. 11.82 R L' D2 U L' U' D B2 D U2 F2 U' B U R2 D' B' D R' B2 U F2 D B R2 
33. 11.23 R' L B R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 R U B D2 U' F' L' R' F' R2 L' B' L B 
34. 9.76 R2 D2 L' U2 D2 L' R U2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 B D2 L2 R U2 L' 
35. 10.97 R' F' R2 L' F' U' F B2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 R F U' L2 U' B2 F' D' F2 D2 B L2 
36. (7.83) U' R2 U' B' D R F' D2 F R2 F2 U2 F R U D R' U L2 D' R' B D2 B L' 
37. 11.82 U D' B' L D' U2 B2 D2 B' D' U2 R2 B' L B' F2 L2 F R F2 R L' U B' U2 
38. 10.18 U2 L2 F' R D2 F' L' U' L2 U2 B' D2 U R2 L' B2 U' F L2 R' B2 U B R L' 
39. 9.88 B' F2 D' R2 L' D' U' B' U2 F' D2 U F2 B' R F' D R2 D' U2 L R' U R' B2 
40. 10.67 L' R U L' B2 L B' U F2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' B' F' U' B R U D R L2 B2 F 
41. 10.46 B' U2 D' F' L U F' D2 U R L U2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 D2 R F B2 R2 F2 L2 F' 
42. 12.02 D R F2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 F B U2 L B2 F2 L' B2 U' L R U B F 
43. 10.15 L' D2 L F' B' D' L B' U' L' D' U' F2 D' U' L U2 B2 L2 F D' B2 R U2 D 
44. 12.35 F' R2 L' F' B' U' B R' U2 D2 R2 F' R2 U R L' U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U D2 L B2 
45. 9.91 D R2 F' D L2 B2 D' L' B' R D' U' F2 U R2 B2 L D2 B2 D' U' L2 U2 R D 
46. 10.36 B' D L D2 B U D B' L2 D' B' F2 R F' L' F R' L D B' F U' F2 D' F 
47. 11.24 B' D' R L2 U D2 F2 U' B R U F R' U' B2 L2 B' U' B R D R U' B U2 
48. 11.39 D F U B' R' B2 F' R' D2 U B2 L R D2 R2 U L2 D' B F' L' F2 R U2 L2 
49. 12.13 R2 U F R2 B F D' F2 D F' L F2 L' U R2 B L' U' F L' F2 B2 U L' F' 
50. 11.89 R D2 R' B' F2 L' U2 R' B2 L F D2 R' U F' D2 L' R B' U F2 B U2 D2 L2 
51. 9.51 U2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 D U2 L U2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 D U R U2 R2 L2 D U2 L D' 
52. 9.51 D2 B F L' D B' L' D' R2 B L' F2 R' U' B U L D2 B' D L' R' D2 R' U2 
53. 10.27 L' R2 B' R' D R' L' U F' R2 F2 L F' L U B2 L' F2 U' R F U2 F B2 U' 
54. 11.19 U' L F2 D2 B2 U' R' B2 U' B2 U2 F' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B U' R2 U2 L' 
55. 9.68 U2 B' F' R U2 F' B U L F U2 F' U2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 B' D L B F D2 
56. 9.42 U D' B L' R U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L D U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B L U' R F' B' R2 
57. 12.11 F2 B D' F2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' U' D2 F U' B' R D B2 R D2 R2 B L D2 L R2 
58. 11.04 U' R2 D2 B L2 D' L U B2 D2 F2 R' F' D' L2 D U L D U2 R' B R' B' U2 
59. 10.01 D' L' F U2 R' B2 R' L U' L2 R' D2 U L' F' R2 B F2 R D' L2 U' D' L' B2 
60. 10.14 F D R2 F' B' R U2 B2 D2 R L' F D' B' L' F' D F2 U D2 F B' D2 R2 L2 
61. 13.01 U L2 U2 F' D' U R U' R2 U' R D2 F' L2 D' B2 F D U F U R' L2 U' D' 
62. 9.14 D' B2 U L' F' B' D2 B' F' U L2 R' B' D' R L' F' D R F D L2 R' U2 R 
63. 9.71 F2 U2 D L2 U' D F2 D B D L2 U' F D' U' L F' U B2 D F' B2 L' F L2 
64. 8.92 L' F2 U2 D2 R2 U' L' F' R2 D U' F U' B D' F L2 U2 D L R F2 R2 F2 L' 
65. 9.35 D' U' R D2 F' L' R2 B L D F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' B2 D L2 B' R' F L2 F2 L 
66. 9.64 L2 U' L' D2 B F2 U' B' U L2 D' R F2 B R F' R' L2 F2 U' D L D' F' U' 
67. 11.39 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D U F' U2 D' R L D2 F B' L U2 R' F2 D2 F U R F 
68. 10.59 R D2 F' D2 F' D R2 F U D R' D F2 B2 D B2 R F' B R' L B U L2 U' 
69. 11.37 R L2 U L2 U2 B' R B2 U' F' B2 L2 R' F B2 D R' F2 D2 B L' D' B' D2 B' 
70. 9.98 F2 R2 L U' F B' D U F2 U2 L' B F U' F' B L F2 B D' F' R2 L' U2 L' 
71. 12.65 D2 B D U' F2 U F2 B' D2 B' D' U2 F B U' L2 B R L2 D2 L' B' L F L2 
72. 10.58 D F L2 F' U D2 R2 L2 F' B D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R' L B F2 D' B D2 B2 R' D 
73. 12.17 R2 F' D' B' F R2 U2 R U2 B2 D F D' R2 U2 L' R' U2 F R B' F D' U' R 
74. 10.23 F' B2 R D' F' B' D F2 B L' F2 B2 D' L D' L2 B' D' L2 F2 L' R U R' B' 
75. 11.12 U2 D F' L' U2 B2 L U2 F L' B L R2 F2 B R' L2 D' F2 B' D U2 R2 D' L2 
76. 10.60 L' R' D' R2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 F U' L' U2 R' U B F' U R' B2 R2 L' B2 
77. 9.29 R2 D' L B' R U' L F' U' B2 D2 F2 D' L R' F R2 D2 L2 U L D' L' U L' 
78. 10.23 U R' F' U' L D B' L' R' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 B' D' U L2 F D L2 D2 L2 D R2 
79. 10.21 B U2 L' D2 R F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' D R' L F' L R2 F B U2 B' D2 L2 R' U' 
80. 10.63 R' L' F' U2 D2 R2 B' R D2 L U' F D' L2 D B2 R' L2 F' L U' R' U2 R2 U' 
81. 10.84 U L U2 R' F2 L D' R U2 L B2 F' L2 F B' D2 R' F' D' R2 B' F' R D' F2 
82. 10.97 R2 F2 B U2 R' U2 L D' L2 F' R' D2 B' F R2 B2 F' R2 F L2 R2 D' U' L U' 
83. 11.04 L' R' F' B L2 B' F' R L2 F L U2 L' F L B L U' D' R2 F2 R2 B U D 
84. 10.14 D2 R2 B2 R2 L B' R L2 F L F' U F2 L' F2 B U2 L D U' F2 B' R D' F' 
85. 9.14 L R U L' R B U D' R2 D2 L D' L U' R B R U B F U R L2 D2 U 
86. 12.13 R' F' L2 F' D' F U' L B R2 U2 D2 B2 L B U2 R L2 U2 R' L2 B L' F' B2 
87. 9.81 L2 R2 B2 F' D U2 R D F' R B2 L2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 B' L D R' B' R 
88. 10.75 B L2 R' F2 D B' U' B' F' D' L B' U L R' B2 R' F L' D' B2 L U F L2 
89. 9.80 R' L2 F2 R L' D R' D' R' F2 R B2 L U' F' B' L2 R' U' B2 U' B2 L' D2 L' 
90. 9.92 F2 L U L U2 L B2 D R L U2 D R' F2 D' R L' D R' U' F' D B' D' U2 
91. 10.64 D F2 U2 B L R F' U F2 B2 R L' D' F2 U2 F2 B' R2 B2 F' R' B R B2 L2 
92. 11.54 R2 B F D2 F2 D' L U2 D' L D2 U' F' U R' L2 U' F' L D F' R L2 U D' 
93. 11.54 L' D F B2 U L2 B R' B U2 B' L2 U' B R2 L2 U2 B F' D B R2 D2 U' R2 
94. 9.63 B' R' D F' B U D' F2 D R2 F2 U' D L2 D L' R2 F2 B L' U' D2 B D' L 
95. 8.20 F U B2 D2 F2 D' U L F' R' F B' R B' F2 R2 F' B2 R' L B D' U L2 D 
96. 12.02 D2 L' R2 D2 B L' R' U D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F U' F U B2 F' U2 D' R2 D' L' 
97. 11.82 B' L R' B2 D2 F' B L2 B2 R' U' F2 L' B U2 D' F2 L D2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R' 
98. 11.10 D' B U L' U2 R F' B' U' B D' U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' F D B2 D2 R' L' D2 B2 
99. 11.21 L' U L' F L2 B' F' D2 U' B2 R F D' U L D2 U2 F' U L' U F' R' U F 
100. 10.86 L2 B D2 R' U2 B R' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' R D' L' D2 F B L2 D' F2 D2 L B F


I <3 F-IIs.

More stats:

(σ = 1.07) of the above average 

219 solves and 11.35 session average, 1.42 SD, best avg of 12 of whole session was 10.03, and best avg of 5 was 9.38 

Average of 5: 9.38
1. 9.14 D' B2 U L' F' B' D2 B' F' U L2 R' B' D' R L' F' D R F D L2 R' U2 R 
2. (9.71) F2 U2 D L2 U' D F2 D B D L2 U' F D' U' L F' U B2 D F' B2 L' F L2 
3. (8.92) L' F2 U2 D2 R2 U' L' F' R2 D U' F U' B D' F L2 U2 D L R F2 R2 F2 L' 
4. 9.35 D' U' R D2 F' L' R2 B L D F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' B2 D L2 B' R' F L2 F2 L 
5. 9.64 L2 U' L' D2 B F2 U' B' U L2 D' R F2 B R F' R' L2 F2 U' D L D' F' U'


----------



## Toad (Jan 5, 2010)

3x3 OH:

First ever sub40 average of 5 

Really loving OH at the moment...



Spoiler



Average: 37.04
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 31.92
Worst Time: 53.22
Individual Times:
1.	36.23	R F' D' L R2 D' U B2 F2 R' D' U2 R2 B' F' R' B2 L2 D2 B F' U L' R F
2.	(31.92)	B D' L D' U' L D' U2 B L' R2 D' U2 R' D2 U' L D' L R' U' F' D' L' F2
3.	(53.22)	D2 B L2 D B2 L R' F2 L2 B2 F L2 D' U' L2 B R U B2 F2 D' L D F' U'
4.	38.20	D2 U2 L' R' B' F' L2 R' B2 F' D B2 R' D U B2 F U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B' F
5.	36.68+	L2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F U' B' F U2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 D U2 B' F' L B' F L


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



my handscrambles are harder than the computer ones... computer ones i always get nice cases

got a 37. 91 average of 5... today in the cold im getting 45 second solves


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 5, 2010)

Me too. With computer scrambles I usually get 2, 4, or 6 bad edges. With Hand scrambles it's usually 6 or 8.


----------



## Forte (Jan 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> So, umm yesterday while doing some 4x4 (just handscrambling + stackmat) , i got 2:36.xx and 3:38.xx solves



Wow you suck


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > So, umm yesterday while doing some 4x4 (just handscrambling + stackmat) , i got 2:36.xx and 3:38.xx solves
> ...



Haha.


----------



## Truncator (Jan 5, 2010)

2x2


Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.13
1. 6.30 R' F R' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U2
2. 6.82 U F R2 F R F2 R U2 F' U'
3. 8.42 R F U F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
4. 7.41 F2 R' F' R2 U R' F' U2 F U2
5. 6.11 R' F U R' U F R2 F2 U'
6. 7.11 U2 R F' U2 R2 U' R F' U'
7. 7.90 F2 R' F2 R U F2 U F2 U'
8. 7.85 U R' F2 R' F' U R
9. (12.57) R U2 F2 R F R2 U' R' U'
10. 6.70 R' F R' U2 F' R' F' R U'
11. 6.67 F2 R2 U F U2 R2 F U'
12. (3.97) F R2 F U2 R' U' R U'


My black ES _sucks_. Will it get better with breaking in? The white ES that came with it is much better


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jan 5, 2010)

Truncator said:


> 2x2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It will break in. Run it over in a truck!  Just kidding but it will improve.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > So, umm yesterday while doing some 4x4 (just handscrambling + stackmat) , i got 2:36.xx and 3:38.xx solves
> ...



Haha, lol.


----------



## pappas (Jan 6, 2010)

Did 43 5x5 solves. I haden't solved a 5x5 in about a month and found I had gotten alot faster. Session average was 2:12 with a 1:50 single both PB's.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 3x3 OH:
> 
> First ever sub40 average of 5
> 
> ...



Nice! That's about the same as my 10of12...I'd better get practising OH hand again. Might as well post an accomplishment while I'm at it: Decided to pick up my 5x5x5 for the first time since my failures at the Bristol Open in November, and got pbs for 10 of 12 2:32.xx (previous 2:43) and single pb 2:19.96 (previous 2:28). Seems like not practising is good...



Escher said:


> I <3 F-IIs.



I know you do...and thanks to you I got one a month ago...and now I love them!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

2x2:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.35
worst time: 9.24

current mean of 3: 4.11 (σ = 0.42)
best mean of 3: 2.34 (σ = 0.93)

current avg5: 3.78 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 2.67 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 4.22 (σ = 2.01)
best avg12: 4.22 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 4.22 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 4.40
3.36, 6.89, 8.84, 2.77, 2.33, (9.24), (1.35), 3.58, 2.09, 4.57, 3.56, 4.21



yeaaaah wtf?
New black ES.


----------



## peterbat (Jan 6, 2010)

Woo, sub-17 average of 12! (pb by more than a second). Also sub-16 average of 5 (pb by almost a second). All non-lucky.

PB avg 12: 16.32
PB avg 5: 15.87 (in bold)

(14.11), 16.92, 16.15, 16.19, 16.36, 16.50, 19.14, *15.23, (19.82), 15.64, 14.39, 16.74*


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 6, 2010)

Session average: 17.98
1. 17.30 L U R B' L' F' D2 L B' L2 B2 D U' F' D' R2 L U2 L B2 F' D R U2 B'
2. 17.11 L' D F2 D B L2 F2 B U L2 D U2 F U L R U' R2 D' B' U' F2 R F U'
3. 16.04 R2 L D' L' B' D' R' F R B2 D' F2 D' U' F B R D' L' F2 R2 D2 B D2 U2
4. 18.76 L' D' L' R' F B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R' D B F2 R2 U' F L D B' R' U' D' R' F'
5. (14.41) B' D F2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2 R' B U2 B R F D U F' U2 B U' R' D F U' D'
6. 16.41 U2 B' R B2 L2 F U D2 L' R B2 D F' R' B' U' L2 F2 B L' R' F' B U2 L'
7. 17.27 D' R' B D2 U' B2 F' U' D' F' U2 D2 B L' B D2 L' U' B L' B' F2 L D2 U
8. (22.48) B L2 R2 D2 L' R F' B' U2 B' F' R' U' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 B' D2 U2 L F B
9. 17.28 F2 L R D' F' U D F R B' U2 D F2 R U2 B' L F U2 D' R' F' D' F U2
10. 20.60 F' L B2 U2 L R' U R' D2 U2 F' B U' D2 B2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 F L2 R' D' F'
11. 19.32 R' D' R L D' R D' F2 L2 F' L B' L' R F' D2 B L' D' B F2 U F' B L'
12. 19.66 L2 B2 F L' U2 D2 R2 U' F' U B2 L' B2 D R2 B D2 R' U R F2 B D' U2 L' 

Last 5 solves killed it


----------



## Novriil (Jan 6, 2010)

My magics arrived from DX.. FINALLY! I ordered on 1st Dec.. and NOW!.. holidays

But..I can't get them


----------



## mande (Jan 6, 2010)

3x3 avg of 12 17.99

Its not the first time I'm getting a sub 18 avg 12, but its a rare event anyway.



Spoiler



Session average: 17.99
1. 21.50 B' D' L2 F D2 L' F' L B' R' D' R2 F' D' F U L R2 U2 R2 F' U D2 R2 F 
2. 18.59 D2 B2 L U F2 B' R U' R2 U F' D' R D2 B' F2 U2 L' U' L2 F2 D L D' F2 
3. 18.70 L B F R U L' D2 F2 D2 B R' U2 B U2 R2 B R2 B F2 R B2 L U2 B U2 
4. 15.86 F2 B' L2 D2 U2 L R D U' L' B R' D' F' D' F2 U' L' D' R2 U B R' U2 L 
5. 18.20 D2 B2 R L D L D2 B2 D B' R L' F B D R' D U' B' R2 U' B U' F' L2 
6. 16.69 B' F2 R B R' D' F' R F R2 D2 L' U2 B' L2 B' R2 L D' U2 F2 D2 F L U 
7. 18.62 D2 L B R D2 B' R U' L2 B' R F' D2 U' B' D2 B R' F2 U2 L' D B2 D B 
8. (13.79) D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 F' D' F2 L D' L2 D' R D' L2 R' F2 U L' U 
9. 16.07 B' L2 D' L R' B' F2 R2 U' B F U2 D' R' F2 B U F' D' F' R' U R' B2 R 
10. 18.49 R L' B2 L' U2 R2 B' D' B2 D' F' U B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B' R' U D' R2 U' B2 
11. (21.73) R' D' B2 D' R B' F2 L2 U D L D L' R2 D2 B' D' F' B2 L B' F D L' R' 
12. 17.20 B D F2 R2 L' F2 D' B' R' B2 L B' F L2 B' F R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L B F2 D



EDIT: 3x3 OH avg of 12 37.93



Spoiler



Session average: 37.93
1. 39.26 F' D2 R' D2 R U2 L U' L' D' U R2 B2 R2 U L F2 B' D2 R L2 F' U L R2 
2. 37.96 L D2 B' L' R' B U L D F2 L' R F2 R' B' U' D B2 L2 F2 B2 L' R' D B' 
3. 35.45 L2 R' B' R U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' D L D' F' L D B D2 U' F' U B' F2 R' 
4. 38.64 R2 B2 D B' R2 B' F' L2 U' F' U' D F2 R F2 R' D' F' L D U F2 U2 F D' 
5. (DNF) D2 B R L2 U2 L' U R L' F2 D' B R2 F L' D2 F2 L' R2 U2 B' U' R D2 U2 
6. 38.10 U' L2 U' F R2 U R' B' F R2 B' F2 D' R L U' B' D F' U' B' F' U2 R2 F' 
7. 37.36 L' B2 R' L U2 F2 U B' U2 F' R2 U' R2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R U2 B' D2 L' F2 
8. (35.18) R' B2 U' F' L2 B F L D2 L F U R2 U' R' B F R' L B' D2 U2 F D' L 
9. 37.39 U2 L2 D' U R' L' U D' R L' D B' D' R' L2 U' L R2 F' L D2 L B D' R2 
10. 37.79 F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 L' R' U2 L' R2 F B' D' F B2 L' R' U2 R L2 B' F U' R2 
11. 41.54 D R F' B' U B R L2 B2 U R' U' R2 L U R' L2 D R' F2 B D B2 R2 U' 
12. 35.77 L D2 B2 U' F U' F2 D2 F' R2 F L' B2 F2 L U' B2 U2 F U' F' B' L2 U D'


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 6, 2010)

You are getting faster  But I dont have time to practice


----------



## mande (Jan 6, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> You are getting faster  But I dont have time to practice



I will catch up with you soon...maybe in 5 years.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 6, 2010)

i did some 2x2 this morning and got a 3.07 avg of 12
and i just did a 3x3 avg and got 11.74!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

*Sign of the apocalypse?*

Mike Hughey sub-20? Could it be the end of the world? Or perhaps it's just Fate's reward for my giving up full participation in the weekly competition? In any event, I'm in total shock. I thought I'd never see this day.

3x3x3 speedsolve avg 3/5: 19.63 


Spoiler



Average: 19.63
Standard Deviation: 0.24
Best Time: 18.57
Worst Time: 20.60
Individual Times:
1.	(20.60)	B' R D U' R' F U' R2 U B' D U2 B2 F' D U L2 D' U2 L U' F' D B' R
2.	(18.57)	L2 D2 U2 L2 B D2 L' B L R D' R2 B D' U2 R B F' L2 F' L R D R2 F
3.	19.29	L' R B U2 F' U' B' L2 D F2 D U' L' R' B' L2 D' R2 D' U' B' U2 L2 R U'
4.	19.84	B F2 L2 R B R B2 L2 R D' U F' R2 U' L' R' U B' F U F D2 U' F2 D
5.	19.76	U' F' D2 F2 L' D' B' R F L2 B2 L R' B2 F L' D2 U2 F' D' L R B F L2



Part of this running average 10/12: 21.57


Spoiler



Average: 21.57
Standard Deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 18.57
Worst Time: 32.66
Individual Times:
1.	23.95	L2 R' D' B L B2 U' L' R D R2 B2 D2 L R2 B F L B F D' U' B F2 R'
2.	23.81	D2 R' F2 U2 B D U B' F R2 F' R F' R' B' L2 R2 F D L2 B' D2 U' B L'
3.	20.60	B' R D U' R' F U' R2 U B' D U2 B2 F' D U L2 D' U2 L U' F' D B' R
4.	(18.57)	L2 D2 U2 L2 B D2 L' B L R D' R2 B D' U2 R B F' L2 F' L R D R2 F
5.	19.29	L' R B U2 F' U' B' L2 D F2 D U' L' R' B' L2 D' R2 D' U' B' U2 L2 R U'
6.	19.84	B F2 L2 R B R B2 L2 R D' U F' R2 U' L' R' U B' F U F D2 U' F2 D
7.	19.76	U' F' D2 F2 L' D' B' R F L2 B2 L R' B2 F L' D2 U2 F' D' L R B F L2
8.	22.92	L2 D2 U B' D2 U' B R' U2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 F U L2 R' D L' D2 U' B' D2 U'
9.	(32.66)	L' R B' F2 D U L' B2 U' B2 F L2 F' D2 L2 R' B' F L2 B' F L2 R' D U'
10.	22.92	L R2 D' U2 B F' R' D B F' L' R' U R' D' U F2 U' F' D2 L' R2 B' F2 D2
11.	22.28	L R2 B' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' F D2 B' F2 D L R2 D' U R' D2 L2 R2 F U' R2
12.	20.35	L' R' D' B2 D' U' L R2 U' R' B' D U F L' D L R' U' L' R' B2 F2 D U



I actually don't think any of these were lucky (although all of the average of 5 were very easy). I may have just not noticed something falling together, though. I couldn't believe it while it was happening.

So is the unthinkable possible? Could I actually manage a sub-20 average 10/12 someday? Could I actually average sub-20 someday? I guess we'll have to wait and see. But I actually hold some hope now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey sub-20? Could it be the end of the world? Or perhaps it's just Fate's reward for my giving up full participation in the weekly competition? In any event, I'm in total shock. I thought I'd never see this day.
> 
> 3x3x3 speedsolve avg 3/5: 19.63
> 
> ...



Not yet, 32.66 single 
But so many 19's in there...consistency on the sub 20 end!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Not yet, 32.66 single


Yep - I'm afraid I still get a lot of those. 5-pair F2Ls and such. I think that one was a 3-look OLL. (Recognize the first OLL and start into it, realize you can't do it because you've temporarily forgotten it for some strange reason - even though you've done it quickly and successfully 10 or 20 times in the past few days - then undo it and do a 2-look.) I just can't seem to avoid making big mistakes.


----------



## joey (Jan 6, 2010)

Great avg5 mike! You'll do avg12.. by the end of the month... I'm sure.


----------



## TioMario (Jan 6, 2010)

(01-06-2010 20:10:48) My first sub40 average of 5 EVER --> 38.93



Spoiler



Average: 38.93
Standard Deviation: 2.65
Best Time: 35.42+
Worst Time: 42.91
Individual Times:
1.	40.45	L' R U F' L' B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D U R' U' F' U B F' D' U R D2 U'
2.	36.80	D L2 R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L R U' B2 F D B F2
3.	39.06	L2 F2 L2 R' B F' D2 L B U B2 F' L B F' L' D2 B2 D2 U' F2 D2 U2 B' F
4.	42.91	D R2 B F2 R2 D' U2 L2 R' B' F2 L R2 B2 F R2 U' L' R2 B' F D2 B2 D2 L2
5.	35.42+	F2 D U2 L B R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 B' F2 L' R2 B' F2 D2 B' F L2 D2 B'


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

Yay! Sub 50 Single! From like a 90second avg 2 days ago XD


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 6, 2010)

I've done it...

Average: 11.80
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 8.66
Worst Time: 15.11
Individual Times:
1.	11.64	(0,2) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-4,1) / (-3,4) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (0,2)
2.	11.53	(1,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-5,3) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,0)
3.	(15.11)	(4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (-2,0)	P
4.	10.89	(1,5) / (-3,6) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-4,5)
5.	11.45	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (6,4)
6.	9.41	(0,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (-3,2) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-4,3) / (4,4) / (0,2)
7.	12.49	(0,0) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (3,0) / (4,2) / (4,4) / (-4,4) / (4,4) / (-2,3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,2) / (-5,0) /	P
8.	10.65	(0,6) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,2) / (5,4) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (3,4) / (0,2)
9.	13.06	(1,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (4,5) / (2,4) / (5,0) / (-5,0) / (5,2) / (0,2) /
10.	14.55	(6,-4) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (6,2) / (-3,2) / (5,0) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (3,0) P
11.	(8.66)	(0,2) / (1,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-4,4) /
12.	12.35	(0,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,1) / (0,4) / (0,5)

(Waits for Andrew to turn up and get sub-11)

Yeah, the good solves just kept popping up. I'm not sure just how easy the scrambles are, but I know the seventh solve was ES skip, but then I had parity (W-U, which is three look for me).


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I've done it...
> 
> Average: 11.80
> Standard Deviation: 1.34
> ...



Woah... 

grats


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

Color neutral a5 



> number of times: 5/5
> best time: 17.17
> worst time: 24.52
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> but then I had parity (W-U, which is three look for me).



-___-

LERN2OPP-H

It would have been adj-adj after parity...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 6, 2010)

Seriously, which alg are you using?


----------



## Fox (Jan 6, 2010)

3x3 Average of 25:


Spoiler



Statistics for 01-06-2010 17:43:15

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 37.58
Standard Deviation: 5.18
Best Time: 25.51
Worst Time: 44.76
Individual Times:
1.	41.87	D2 L F' D' L' R2 B' F' D' U' L' F R' F2 L R' B F2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 L B
2.	25.51	U L' R2 D2 B U2 B F L B U R' D U2 F' D2 B' L D2 U2 B' F2 D' L U'
3.	39.98	U' F D' B R B2 F L2 B F2 L F' U' F L R2 U L' R' D' U' B' R' D2 U2
4.	44.76	L R' F' L2 R2 B2 F' D L R' D B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F D U R B2 F2 D'
5.	40.61	U2 L2 R2 B U B2 F2 D2 L' B2 F' L U B' D' L F' D' U L' R2 D' B' R2 B
6.	38.66	B U2 L2 R B2 F2 D' U' R2 U' L2 B F D' R2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R B2 L' F
7.	44.32	L2 R D2 U2 F' L R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B D2 U L' D2 B2 U' L B F U2 L
8.	41.78	B L' D2 L2 R B2 F' R D B F2 R' B2 F' U B' F R D2 U F' L2 B2 F2 L'
9.	43.88	R B' F' L D2 U' B2 D2 L D' B F' L F2 L2 D' B' D2 L' R2 D' L2 D' U2 R'
10.	34.20	F2 L2 B F' L R F L R U F' L' B' F D' U R' D' U' R2 D2 B F' L R2
11.	30.92	L2 B' F D U2 R2 D2 U' F' U' B2 F' L B2 L2 U' B' F L2 F' D U2 R' D2 U'
12.	28.44	D2 L' R' D F L2 R2 D U2 F2 L' U' B' F' R D F D U2 L' R U2 B' F' L
13.	32.87	U B' L2 F2 R2 D U' L' B F2 L F R F' R' D L' B2 F2 R U L2 F L R
14.	39.47	U2 B2 L R2 D L2 R D U' B F' U R B2 F2 L B2 F2 D' U' B' U' L B2 F'
15.	40.28	L' R' D' F R2 D2 B' F L U2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D B D' L' R D L' R B
16.	40.64	L' B R' D U B2 F' D R D2 B' L2 R B' L B' F2 U L2 R' U2 R D' U2 F
17.	39.12	R' U B' F U2 B2 F2 L U2 B' F D' U' R' B' F' U2 B' F' L' B D2 U' F2 L'
18.	39.34	L' R2 D2 U2 F' D' U B' L2 D U2 B' R' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' B' F' L D U' B
19.	40.86	B2 F2 L' R B' R' D' U L2 R U L2 R B U B' L R2 D' U B2 U F2 U' B
20.	29.41	D2 U R D' U2 L' R2 D R B' U R' B' L R D2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 D L U B'
21.	33.84	D2 L' U' L' R2 B' L D' R B2 L2 D' U' L B' L' U' L R2 D' L D U' B F2
22.	34.65	L2 B2 D' U L' D' U F2 D U B2 F' R U L' U' L R2 U R D U2 B' F L2
23.	42.42	R' B2 F' L' R B' F R2 D U B2 F' L D' U2 B F L' R2 B' L2 R' U L' R'
24.	32.59	R' B' F D R2 B2 D L2 D R D' R F2 R' D2 R2 F D U2 R B U2 L2 U' R
25.	38.97	U2 L' R2 B' F L' R F' U' L' R2 D2 U L R' U B' F D' R F2 D2 U B' D


3x3 Average of 12:


Spoiler



Statistics for 01-06-2010 17:43:21

Average: 36.01
Standard Deviation: 4.00
Best Time: 28.44
Worst Time: 40.86
Individual Times:
1.	34.20	F2 L2 B F' L R F L R U F' L' B' F D' U R' D' U' R2 D2 B F' L R2
2.	30.92	L2 B' F D U2 R2 D2 U' F' U' B2 F' L B2 L2 U' B' F L2 F' D U2 R' D2 U'
3.	(28.44)	D2 L' R' D F L2 R2 D U2 F2 L' U' B' F' R D F D U2 L' R U2 B' F' L
4.	32.87	U B' L2 F2 R2 D U' L' B F2 L F R F' R' D L' B2 F2 R U L2 F L R
5.	39.47	U2 B2 L R2 D L2 R D U' B F' U R B2 F2 L B2 F2 D' U' B' U' L B2 F'
6.	40.28	L' R' D' F R2 D2 B' F L U2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D B D' L' R D L' R B
7.	40.64	L' B R' D U B2 F' D R D2 B' L2 R B' L B' F2 U L2 R' U2 R D' U2 F
8.	39.12	R' U B' F U2 B2 F2 L U2 B' F D' U' R' B' F' U2 B' F' L' B D2 U' F2 L'
9.	39.34	L' R2 D2 U2 F' D' U B' L2 D U2 B' R' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' B' F' L D U' B
10.	(40.86)	B2 F2 L' R B' R' D' U L2 R U L2 R B U B' L R2 D' U B2 U F2 U' B
11.	29.41	D2 U R D' U2 L' R2 D R B' U R' B' L R D2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 D L U B'
12.	33.84	D2 L' U' L' R2 B' L D' R B2 L2 D' U' L B' L' U' L R2 D' L D U' B F2


3x3 Average of 5:


Spoiler



Statistics for 01-06-2010 17:33:55

Average: 32.66
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 28.44
Worst Time: 39.47
Individual Times:
1.	34.20	F2 L2 B F' L R F L R U F' L' B' F D' U R' D' U' R2 D2 B F' L R2
2.	30.92	L2 B' F D U2 R2 D2 U' F' U' B2 F' L B2 L2 U' B' F L2 F' D U2 R' D2 U'
3.	(28.44)	D2 L' R' D F L2 R2 D U2 F2 L' U' B' F' R D F D U2 L' R U2 B' F' L
4.	32.87	U B' L2 F2 R2 D U' L' B F2 L F R F' R' D L' B2 F2 R U L2 F L R
5.	(39.47)	U2 B2 L R2 D L2 R D U' B F' U R B2 F2 L B2 F2 D' U' B' U' L B2 F'



Not my best but it's nice.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 7, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Seriously, which alg are you using?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxwsX3fecZ8

So ya I raep sq1sim

(11.13), 17.24, 12.83, 13.13, 20.34, 14.74, 14.99, 16.02, 14.83, (21.53), 15.25, 16.06 = *15.54*

Counting 20 is >:[

16.50, (11.13), (17.24), 12.83, 13.13 = 14.15



Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.54
1. (11.13) (0, 2) /' (4, 7) /' (8, 11) /' (6, 1) / (0, 6) /' (9, 0) / (3, 1) /' (0, 3) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 9) / (0, 2) /' (0, 6) / (10, 9) /' (6, 0) / (7, 6) / (11, 6) / (2, 0) / (7, 6) /' (5, 2) /' (3, 0) /
2. 17.24 (1, 0) /' (0, 9) / (0, 3) / (6, 5) /' (6, 9) / (6, 2) /' (3, 4) / (2, 3) / (6, 4) /' (11, 2) / (10, 6) / (4, 0) / (4, 11) /' (0, 6) /' (8, 6) /' (2, 5) / (0, 6) / (0, 3) /' (0, 11) /
3. 12.83 (6, 2) / (3, 7) /' (9, 0) / (4, 3) /' (5, 4) / (7, 10) / (0, 8) / (0, 9) /' (11, 6) /' (0, 2) /' (4, 8) /' (6, 8) /' (8, 10) / (8, 8) / (2, 8) / (2, 10) /' (0, 6) / (10, 4) /' (7, 4) / (0, 10) /
4. 13.13 / (3, 9) /' (3, 9) / (11, 6) / (0, 4) / (0, 9) / (0, 5) / (7, 4) / (6, 0) /' (3, 0) / (0, 8) /' (0, 9) / (6, 8) /' (0, 8) /' (10, 1) / (3, 2) /' (4, 9) /' (0, 8) / (4, 3) / (8, 6) /' (10, 4)
5. 20.34 /' (6, 9) /' (8, 7) /' (10, 9) / (8, 6) / (7, 10) /' (0, 6) / (2, 3) / (9, 8) /' (0, 6) / (6, 0) /' (6, 0) /' (7, 0) / (4, 9) /' (0, 4) / (8, 3) /' (2, 0) / (10, 3) / (4, 0) /
6. 14.74 /' (3, 3) /' (1, 10) /' (8, 11) /' (0, 3) /' (4, 0) / (11, 5) / (4, 1) / (9, 5) /' (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) /' (1, 6) / (2, 0) / (0, 10) /' (4, 0) /' (2, 8) / (0, 3) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 4) /
7. 14.99 / (6, 0) / (3, 3) /' (9, 0) /' (6, 3) / (0, 9) /' (9, 3) /' (0, 3) / (4, 3) /' (9, 0) / (11, 6) /' (8, 0) /' (5, 8) / (1, 6) /' (0, 5) /' (3, 4) /' (6, 0) /' (0, 4) / (6, 8) / (0, 2) /' (10, 0)
8. 16.02 (1, 5) /' (9, 6) / (6, 8) /' (10, 0) /' (5, 8) /' (8, 6) /' (11, 6) / (1, 8) /' (2, 8) / (8, 3) /' (4, 11) / (9, 0) /' (0, 6) / (0, 10) /' (8, 6) /' (4, 7) / (6, 10) /' (0, 4) /' (6, 8) / (2, 5)
9. 14.83 (3, 6) / (6, 9) /' (3, 0) / (6, 6) / (1, 6) /' (5, 5) / (6, 3) / (0, 4) /' (6, 3) /' (6, 10) / (6, 8) /' (9, 0) /' (11, 3) / (1, 6) /' (5, 4) / (4, 8) / (8, 8) /' (8, 8) / (0, 2) /
10. (21.53) /' (6, 9) /' (3, 7) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 1) / (2, 3) /' (0, 4) / (8, 9) /' (2, 0) / (0, 1) / (7, 10) /' (2, 8) /' (0, 10) / (2, 11) / (7, 6) /' (0, 2) /' (10, 0) / (6, 11) /
11. 15.25 /' (3, 6) / (3, 0) / (8, 0) /' (2, 0) /' (6, 1) /' (10, 2) / (8, 6) / (6, 9) /' (0, 11) /' (7, 10) / (6, 8) / (4, 0) / (10, 4) / (11, 2) /' (2, 4) /' (10, 2) /' (6, 4) /' (9, 8) /' (8, 1) /'
12. 16.06 /' (6, 3) /' (3, 9) / (3, 5) / (1, 6) /' (3, 0) /' (3, 7) /' (0, 6) / (10, 5) / (7, 0) /' (8, 11) /' (6, 1) / (2, 6) /' (6, 10) /' (5, 7) /' (3, 8) /' (3, 2) / (4, 2) /' (2, 0) /' (2, 8)


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 7, 2010)

29.54 seconds RA12 PB, finally sub-30
stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 18/18
best time: 24.26
worst time: 36.58

current avg5: 28.20 (σ = 1.40)
best avg5: 28.20 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 29.54 (σ = 2.64)
best avg12: 29.54 (σ = 2.64)

session avg: 30.55 (σ = 3.33)
session mean: 30.54



scrambles+times:


Spoiler



1. 31.44 R L' F R' B D' U B2 R2 B' U' D R U' F' D' L U2 B' U' D' R' L2 F R
2. 31.32 U2 D2 L R' U R' F2 D' R2 U F L' D' U2 F2 D' U2 L R2 D U F2 D L' D'
3. 26.57 U F2 R' L2 U B' U2 L' B D' L2 D' F' D2 U F2 B2 R2 D B' D2 R U2 B2 F'
4. 29.31 F2 R F2 D F R2 D' F' D' F' R2 U' D2 L' U' D2 L' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2
5. 35.09 U R B' R F' D R U' F R2 U R2 F2 D' F' U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 F' D L U2
6. 26.26 U2 L D2 B2 L2 U' R' U2 L' B' L' B F L2 B' R' L' F2 B' U' F' U B2 R' B'
7. (36.07) L2 F2 U' D B2 L2 U2 F' D' B' U' D' R' F B' U R' F B' L B2 U2 B' R B
8. 30.78 D2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U' D R B D U B' L D' U' L' D2 L D B2 F' U F2 D2
9. 26.23 B' D2 F' D' R' B' R2 B2 F D' R' U' L' R' B2 U D B D2 L R' U2 B2 L U'
10. 29.26 U2 B' L' B2 L' F2 L2 B' R' U' F D B L U B2 R2 F R2 U F B2 D F R
11. 29.13 U2 R U D' L R U' L F D R U' F R2 L' D B F' D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 D'
12. (25.21) L' B D U R F R' D U B2 U' D B D' U' F2 D' F2 B2 U L B2 F L2 B2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 7, 2010)

I did this yesterday 

L' F D' U2 R U D' F' L F2 L' R' D2 B' U' L' B D2 F2 R L' U' D F D2 

x2 y U' D B U' L' U L D'
U R U' R'
U2 y R' U R U2 R' U R
y' U2 R' U2 R d' R U R'
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R
d M2 U2 M2 U2
Haha, PLL skip.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 7, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I've done it...
> 
> Average: 11.80
> 
> (Waits for Andrew to turn up and get sub-11)



Nope.

10.86, 12.66, 10.86, 10.43, (14.03), 9.88, 11.80, 11.75, 10.69, 9.63, (8.34), 11.97 => 11.05


----------



## aronpm (Jan 7, 2010)

I got my first sub-20 avg5. Cool, but it's not very exciting, because avg5 means very little.

Average of 5: 19.68
Standard Deviation: 0.74
(21.13), 21.03, (18.72), 19.00, 19.02


----------



## Novriil (Jan 7, 2010)

I restringed my first magic :/ Oh my gooooood!.. When I have to do it again I'll kill myself.. almost.

and after one day of having magic and mastermagic:
magic: 2.5x something.. and average 3.7x
master magic: 7.75 single and average 8.79


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 7, 2010)

First avg of 12 with all the times under 20 seconds!
It was also a pb average- 17.84


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 7, 2010)

(2:34:30 PM) DavidWoner: 13.25, 20.41, 13.56, 16.36, 11.78, 15.92, 19.47, 17.25, 15.84, (21.17), (11.63), 12.53 = 15.64
(2:34:36 PM) DavidWoner: roflmao last two solves were so easy
(2:34:44 PM) qqwref: woner: roll it you idiot lmfao
(2:34:49 PM) DavidWoner: NOU
(2:36:20 PM) DavidWoner: 13.56, 16.36, 11.78, 15.92, 19.47, 17.25, 15.84, (21.17), (11.63), 12.53, 11.74, 14.83 = 14.93
(2:36:54 PM) DavidWoner: (21.17), (11.63), 12.53, 11.74, 14.83 = 13.03
(2:36:57 PM) DavidWoner: wtf



Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.93
1. 13.56 / (3, 0) /' (0, 6) / (9, 9) / (4, 0) / (5, 5) /' (10, 0) / (6, 6) /' (1, 3) /' (0, 11) / (3, 8) / (8, 3) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) /' (6, 8) / (4, 4) / (8, 4) /' (4, 0) /' (6, 7) /' (1, 11) /
2. 16.36 /' (6, 6) / (8, 7) /' (9, 3) /' (3, 0) / (9, 3) / (0, 1) /' (3, 2) / (3, 8) / (8, 10) /' (6, 11) / (11, 6) /' (9, 6) /' (10, 1) / (0, 6) / (2, 0) /' (3, 4) /' (0, 9) / (11, 0) /' (8, 3) /'
3. 11.78 (4, 2) / (0, 3) /' (6, 6) /' (9, 9) / (5, 3) /' (7, 4) /' (8, 0) /' (0, 8) / (10, 1) /' (2, 0) /' (6, 9) / (6, 10) / (0, 6) /' (6, 11) /' (3, 3) /' (9, 6) / (11, 11) / (1, 2) /' (5, 6) / (0, 7) /
4. 15.92 /' (9, 0) / (4, 3) /' (5, 4) / (1, 6) / (2, 9) / (0, 10) /' (0, 3) /' (9, 4) /' (10, 0) /' (0, 10) /' (8, 1) /' (5, 0) /' (3, 5) /' (0, 10) / (3, 10) /' (2, 2) / (6, 6) /' (2, 4) /'
5. 19.47 /' (6, 6) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) /' (10, 3) /' (0, 3) / (2, 1) /' (9, 6) /' (4, 0) / (6, 1) / (1, 0) / (4, 3) /' (0, 8) / (7, 8) /' (5, 6) / (1, 7) / (11, 3) /' (11, 9) / (4, 3) / (11, 3) /' (7, 7)
6. 17.25 /' (6, 6) / (3, 4) / (5, 11) / (6, 3) /' (9, 9) /' (6, 7) /' (3, 0) /' (6, 0) / (0, 6) /' (3, 3) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 7) / (0, 3) /' (6, 8) / (6, 10) / (4, 11) / (10, 9) /' (0, 3) /'
7. 15.84 /' (6, 3) / (6, 3) /' (0, 3) / (9, 6) / (9, 0) /' (6, 6) / (9, 3) /' (9, 0) /' (6, 0) /' (10, 3) /' (4, 2) /' (4, 0) / (8, 2) / (4, 6) /' (0, 4) /' (8, 10) /' (0, 2) / (8, 6) /' (2, 4) / (8, 4)
8. (21.17) (10, 2) / (6, 3) /' (9, 9) / (9, 6) /' (3, 11) /' (6, 1) / (6, 11) / (8, 4) /' (0, 6) /' (10, 2) /' (4, 10) /' (2, 6) /' (7, 10) / (10, 6) /' (2, 6) / (7, 10) /' (6, 0) / (8, 2) / (6, 4) /' (8, 10) /
9. (11.63) / (6, 0) / (9, 6) /' (3, 9) /' (3, 9) / (9, 6) / (6, 3) /' (9, 2) /' (10, 4) /' (4, 6) / (6, 6) /' (6, 8) /' (11, 0) /' (9, 6) /' (2, 6) /' (1, 1) / (11, 5) /' (1, 1) / (7, 8) /' (8, 10) /
10. 12.53 / (3, 6) /' (6, 4) / (0, 6) /' (2, 5) /' (7, 9) /' (3, 0) / (6, 3) /' (6, 0) /' (0, 6) / (0, 2) / (10, 1) /' (8, 6) / (6, 4) /' (5, 3) / (6, 0) /' (1, 0) /' (5, 5) /' (4, 7) /' (5, 8) /'
11. 11.74 /' (9, 9) / (9, 1) / (0, 6) /' (6, 11) / (11, 7) / (1, 8) / (6, 8) /' (4, 6) / (8, 4) /' (2, 2) / (8, 0) /' (8, 4) /' (8, 0) /' (6, 10) /' (6, 0) / (2, 6) /' (10, 0) / (4, 6) /' (4, 2)
12. 14.83 / (9, 0) / (10, 6) / (6, 3) /' (9, 6) /' (6, 8) / (2, 3) / (3, 0) / (7, 0) / (1, 0) /' (8, 6) /' (3, 6) /' (9, 3) / (6, 6) / (9, 6) /' (11, 9) / (7, 0) /' (0, 7) / (11, 6) / (0, 6) /'


----------



## Novriil (Jan 7, 2010)

magic: 1.99 ao5: 2.23
mastermagic: 7.75 ao5: 8.07

2 days..


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

11.01 7x7 solve. Personal Best.

Sub 10 is so far.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 8, 2010)

9.05 single
Anti-sune + PLL Skip
Not a PB, but sub10 is soooooo rare for me.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2010)

8.96 nonlucky 



Spoiler


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 8.96 nonlucky
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You just destroyed my accomplishment.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 8, 2010)

Computer 3x3x3 single: 8.03 no rotations after inspection


----------



## Edward (Jan 8, 2010)

O 
M
G
PB A5  (such a quick jump in times)


Spoiler



number of times: 5/5
best time: 13.95
worst time: 19.85

current avg5: 16.83 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 16.83 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 16.83 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 16.86
16.63, 15.75, 13.95, 19.85, 18.11


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sub 30 OH!


Spoiler



Average of 12: 28.96
1. 29.18 R' L' B2 R2 D2 L' D L2 U2 L' U' L F2 D L2 D B U L' B' L' R2 F' D2 B' 
2. 30.96 U' R2 F' U' F L' U' L' B F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B U D' L R' B2 F' U2 B' U 
3. 29.16 D2 F2 D L U2 B R' B2 R2 L U F2 U F R2 D R' D' F L2 D' F' U' D R 
4. 29.84 F B R' F' L D2 L F2 L2 R2 F' L' D2 L U R2 U2 F' U D2 B D2 F U L2 
5. (26.03) D' R2 D B L F L' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D B' L' U R D' R2 B R2 B' R2 F2 U 
6. 27.50 R' U D2 L R' U L' F2 L' F' B' U' D L' B' U2 D' B' R F2 B2 U2 B2 D' U2 
7. 29.62 B2 F' D' B' U F2 U' R F' R U2 B D' F' B U' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' U F2 L 
8. (31.14) L B2 D U F R U' R2 B2 F R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U R2 F' U B2 L F2 U' D2 R2 
9. 29.56 B' D B' F L2 B L2 F' L' F' B2 R L U2 R L2 D U2 L' F2 L2 U' L' U D 
10. 27.44 U' F2 D2 F2 L' F' U2 F2 B' U2 L' F L' B U2 D' F R2 D2 L2 F2 B' L2 D' L2 
11. 28.82 U' F2 D2 R' U' L' R2 U' B2 D R L F B' D' L' R U R' L2 B2 R' D' U L2 
12. 27.55 F R' B2 U2 L2 D' B' D' U B' F R L D B D L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 R' L' B'


----------



## blade740 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm gonna have to practice sq1 instead of just doing simon's scrambles every time he posts an average.

number of times: 25/25
best time: 8.36
worst time: 28.15

current avg5: 14.44 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 10.93 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 13.33 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 11.25 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 12.15 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 12.64

9.81, 11.25, 11.11, 10.43, 11.55, 11.40, 12.56, 12.90, 11.80, 11.19, 11.40, 8.86, 11.90, 14.71, 10.00, 28.15[POP D:], 11.38, 13.84, 12.43, 8.36, 15.36, 15.28, 12.28, 14.34, 13.71



Spoiler



1. 9.81 (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,-2) / (5,6) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (3,-3) / (3,6) 
2. 11.25 (0,-3) / (3,3) / (-5,-4) / (2,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (-2,4) / (4,-4) / (4,-1) / (-4,6) / (1,0) / (2,-4) /
3. 11.11 (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (5,6) / (-1,6) / (2,-5) / (-1,-1) / (-3,2) / (-2,-2) / (4,-4) 
4. 10.43 (3,6) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,6) / (4,5) / (6,-1) / (1,6) / (2,3) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (0,6) 
5. 11.55 (-3,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-4,2) / (3,-3) / (6,-5) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (-4,6) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,6) 
6. 11.40 (1,-1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (0,6) / (-3,-4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (-3,2) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (1,0) / (1,0) 
7. 12.56 (6,-1) / (6,-5) / (-3,-3) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-5,-1) / (1,2) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-2,-4) 
8. 12.90 (-2,-4) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (-5,6) / (3,4) / (-3,4) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,6) 
9. 11.80 (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (-4,6) / (1,6) / (6,-3) / (5,6) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (-5,4) 
10. 11.19 (4,5) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (1,-3) / (-3,-1) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (6,4) / (5,6) / (6,1) /
11. 11.40 (-2,0) / (3,-4) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (1,0) / (5,-4) / (1,6) / (6,-3) / (0,3) 
12. 8.86 (-2,6) / (6,6) / (3,-1) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,6) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (6,-1) / (0,1) 
13. 11.90 (-2,6) / (3,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (1,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (5,-4) / (-4,6) / (-2,-2) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (4,0) 
14. 14.71 / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-5,-4) / (6,-2) / (4,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,4) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (4,0) 
15. 10.00 (-5,2) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (-4,1) / (5,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,4) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (2,-2) / (4,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,-2) 
16. (28.15[POP D:]) (6,3) / (3,6) / (-3,4) / (6,-1) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (5,-4) / (0,4) 
17. 11.38 (6,-4) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (1,6) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-1,-2) / (1,6) / (-4,1) / (6,-2) / (6,-4) 
18. 13.84 (1,0) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,6) / (4,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,6) / (2,6) / (-2,6) / (-4,2) / (6,-2) / (4,0) 
19. 12.43 (-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,4) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (2,1) / (-1,6) / (0,6) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (6,4) 
20. (8.36) (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,6) / (-5,-5) / (-4,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-4,6) / (-2,-5) / (2,5) / (4,0) 
21. 15.36 (-5,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,-4) / (-3,6) / (1,2) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (5,0) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (-4,5) /
22. 15.28 (4,6) / (-3,6) / (-1,6) / (6,6) / (5,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (2,-1) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (2,4) / (0,-2) /
23. 12.28 (3,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (2,1) / (-4,3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,0) 
24. 14.34 (4,6) / (-3,3) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,-2) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) / (3,2) / (6,-4) 
25. 13.71 (4,-4) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (6,-2) / (6,6) / (5,1) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,-4) / (-3,-2) / (5,6) / (6,4) / (2,6) /


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not even close to Andrew, but I just got a PB single and average on square-1. 

Single: 19.70 (First sub-20, the shape was barrel-barrel, no parity)

Average 3/5: 27.53 (Either 1 or zero parities!)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 8, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I'm gonna have to practice sq1 instead of just doing simon's scrambles every time he posts an average.
> 
> number of times: 25/25
> best time: 8.36
> ...



Wat.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a 3x3x3 personal best non-lucky solve, 19.50 seconds.
Today I also got my first 3x3x3 sub 5 minute BLD solve


----------



## Novriil (Jan 8, 2010)

Magic: 1.95 ao5: 2.10


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2010)

9.97
R F' U' L U R' B D2 F B2 D' R2 B2 L' B U' L B D R2 B' R' D2 U2 B

EDIT: 
13.92 avg12
14.70, (9.97), 14.62, (19.73), 11.58, 15.42, 13.85, 12.89, 13.50, 14.71, 13.87, 14.04

EDIT2:
13.69
14.87, 12.59, 13.77, 13.83, 13.75, 13.35, 13.30, 13.98, (11.81), (15.80), 14.11, 13.35


----------



## Kian (Jan 9, 2010)

1:16.47, 1:17.03, 1:00.42, 1:07.93, 1:12.24, 1:22.29, 1:00.42, 1:11.08, 1:12.12, 1:16.03, 1:11.86, 1:17.44 Avg- 1:12.26


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 9, 2010)

4x4x4 Linear FMC mean of 3: 96.667
100, 103, 87


----------



## T3hKyng (Jan 9, 2010)

Getting my First Sub 30 (29.16) Than the next solve I got another PB (26.83) I freakeddd lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2010)

Computer 2x2x3 single: 0.18 

Solution: R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2010)

Computer 2x2x3 average: 4.24

Times: 5.85, 0.81, 5.33, 3.50, 4.68, 2.79, 6.20, (9.98), 2.58, (0.22), 4.49, 6.18,


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Computer 2x2x3 average: 4.24
> 
> Times: 5.85, 0.81, 5.33, 3.50, 4.68, 2.79, 6.20, (9.98), 2.58, (0.22), 4.49, 6.18,



How do you generally solve the middle layer? I can usually get U/D in under 3 but I have no clue what I'm doing on the middle layer so I end up being slow.

Anywho, <3 FII sooooo much.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.50
worst time: 19.71

current avg5: 13.22 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 12.12 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 13.08 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 12.56 (σ = 0.92)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.56
1. 12.82 U2 L2 B2 U2 R U R D' B2 R D2 F' U2 R2 F U' B F' U R2 D U2 R U' D2
2. 13.23 U' F' D' R' F L U' D2 B' F' D' L' F U' R' F2 B' L' U' B' U' R' F2 L' D2
3. (9.50) B2 F L' F L' F' U' F2 R' D B2 L D2 L2 R B' L' D L U B' L' R2 F2 D2
4. 12.88 L' U' B' D L F R2 B D' U' B D2 B R2 U2 B L B L' F' D' F' L' R' F2
5. 13.86 U B' D2 L2 B U2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 L D R2 B L2 U R D' B R' U2 D' R2 B
6. 13.80 D2 U' L R2 F2 B D2 B' D2 B' U' L' R2 B D2 L' R F B2 R' D2 R2 D U' L
7. 10.68 F2 R' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' U B2 U2 D2 F B2 R' F B2 R2 L' U' R L B2 U' B
8. 11.86 L U D B L' R D2 F2 R D L' U' D' F' U' L2 D B2 L R F' L2 U' B' D
9. 12.20 R' D2 F' L' R2 U' R' F' B U2 F2 U D' F D' L2 R2 D' B U' L D2 F' R' D
10. (14.41) L2 U B' R' U2 F B' L' U D B' D' L' D2 R D' L2 R' F2 B' U2 F' R2 B' L2
11. 12.30 F' R' L B' D' L' U B' F2 R2 L2 U' B' L D U R' U B R2 D' F2 D U' R2
12. 11.98 U' R' F2 L2 D' B' R U F' R' L U2 F2 U B' L' F' D B2 L U' B U' B' R'



current avg100: 13.45 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 13.45 (σ = 1.18)



avg5 in blue, avg12 in red, SUPARLEETNESS in green, almost leet in magenta.



Spoiler



13.54, 11.35, 14.40, 12.12, 13.56, 14.48, 12.04, 13.28, 12.91, 13.25, 13.24, 12.12, 13.31, 13.55, 14.80, 13.36, 12.85, 13.58, 11.61, 13.07, 13.71, 12.54, 14.98, 12.84, 14.01, 12.28, 13.74, 13.54, 13.86, 14.99, 12.77, 14.05, 13.72, 15.23, 13.54, 12.44, 15.25, 13.36, 14.22, 11.61, 14.10, 14.81, 12.38, 14.30, 13.55, 12.79, 13.35, 13.64, 11.07, 15.58, 14.09, 13.70, 11.48, 12.49, 14.63, 14.44, 14.57, 13.65, 14.71, 11.40, 12.07, 13.79, 14.88, 13.86, 14.29, 16.21, 13.79, 14.68, 13.59, 15.31, 12.82, 13.23, (9.50), 12.88, 13.86, 13.80, 10.68, 11.86, 12.20, 14.41, 12.30, 11.98, 15.45, 13.71, 14.68, 15.83, 14.88, 13.94, 12.04, 14.14, 13.59, 13.21, 13.21, (19.71), 10.47, 14.08, 14.10, 12.23, 13.37, 10.88


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2010)

Computer 2x2x3 average: 3.80!

Times: 2.75, (0.91), 3.29, 6.33, 2.67, 4.79, 4.07, (7.57), 2.41, 4.85, 2.79, 4.02


@David: I would do some E moves ((U' D y) or (U D' y') to try and get one or two middle pieces solved.

Then I would do one of the following algs depending on the case:

F2 (U' D) R2' (U D')

R2' (U D') F2 (U' D)

R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2

F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2


EDIT: If I found out that I can't get one middle piece solved, then that means that I'll have to swap the top and bottom layers:

R2 (U' D')2 R2 (U' D')2

OR I need to orient all of the middle edges:

I don't have a have a good alg for this, so I would do R2 (U D') F2' (U' D) and continue...


----------



## Overtime (Jan 9, 2010)

I got all the PLLs memorized! Now onto making my f2l better.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 9, 2010)

3.88 avg 12, 2x2.



Spoiler



1. 3.82 U2 R2 U F' R F U2 F2
2. (2.84) U' F' R U' F' U' F2 R
3. 4.21 U' F' U' F' U2 R F'
4. 3.76 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R'
5. 4.74 F U' F R' U2 R' F U' R' U
6. 3.16 R' F' R U' R F2 R2
7. 4.16 F2 U' F2 U R U2 R F'
8. 4.02 F R' F U R' F2 R U2 R' U'
9. 3.87 U F' U R' U R U' R F R' U'
10. 3.26 R' F U2 R' F U F U' F U
11. (6.82) R F2 R F U2 R2 F' U
12. 3.78 R F' U' F R2 U' R' F R2



2. (2.84) U' F' R U' F' U' F2 R
LL SKIP 
i did..z2 R' U2 L U2 R2 U' R U R2
8moveFLftw >_>


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 9, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> 3.88 avg 12, 2x2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 9.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2010)

Computer 2x2x3 average: 3.31

Times: (0.24), 2.22, (5.19), 3.82, 2.79, 3.91, 4.01, 2.24, 2.92, 3.56, 2.99, 4.65

On some scrambles, I could easily see how to permute the top and bottom layers without even separation of the top and bottom pieces.


Computer 2x2x3 single: 0.08

Solution: U2' 

2x2x3 singles are like 2x2x2 singles heheh...


EDIT: 0.05, solution: U' R2 

EDIT 2: 2.73 average

Times: 1.37, 2.65, 2.57, 1.42, 2.76, 4.30, (4.87), 2.77, 1.71, (1.14), 4.52, 3.18

Loads of easy scrambles lol...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Statistics for 01-09-2010 11:59:59

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.36
Standard Deviation: 3.28
Best Time: 17.51
Worst Time: 27.51
Individual Times:
1.	*17.51* U' R D F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D U R U L2 F' R' B2 F D2 B' F2 L2 U L2 F'
2.	21.51	U' B F U' L R2 B L' R2 D L B F R B F U2 B2 F' R2 D2 L' F D2 B2
3.	23.86	R' F2 U' B' F' L' U2 B2 F2 D2 B L' F2 U' F R' D' U2 F D' F' D' B' F' U'
4.	27.51	B' D' L D' L' D2 U L' B' F2 L R' D R B F' D' B R2 B2 L2 R U B' F2
5.	21.42	L R D R F2 D2 U' B' F2 U B' L D B' F2 D2 L' R' U' L D2 U' B L2 R2

new PB and PB ao5


----------



## Fox (Jan 9, 2010)

3x3x3 Average 12: 34.35



Spoiler



Statistics for 01-09-2010 17:08:25

Average: 34.35
Standard Deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 29.09
Worst Time: 39.15
Individual Times:
1.	34.75	D2 L B' D R' U2 F B R' D' B' D' L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 L2
2.	35.39	F' L' U F B' D2 L D' R U' L U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 F2
3.	30.21	B2 D' F R2 B2 D R U R D' B' U2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2
4.	(39.15)	D2 F2 U' R' U' D' F2 R D2 R2 B' D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2
5.	36.48	B' D F2 U L2 F' D2 F2 R2 L F2 U2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 U L2 U
6.	(29.09)	U' R B2 D F' D F D' F R U2 B' U R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 B2 D
7.	32.16	F' D' L' F2 R D2 F U B U F R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U2
8.	32.28	U L D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U R2
9.	37.99	B U D' F2 B U2 B2 L2 F R B U B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2
10.	34.73	U' L2 B' L' F U' F' D R' U2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D2 L2
11.	32.96	F2 R F D2 B U D' L2 U R' L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2
12.	36.54	B2 L2 F R' L2 D' L B R' U' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2


Yeah, my best average of 12.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 9, 2010)

(3.24), 3.55, 4.52, 6.42, 3.33, (6.53), 3.38, 5.21, 3.27, 4.64, 5.11, 3.46 = 4.29

And a 3.80 avg 5 (the first 5 solves) to boot  Ortega and LL skips ftw


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 9, 2010)

2x2x3:
5.563, 5.453, 4.109, 14.125, 9.140, 6.359, 10.532, 5.860, 10.250, 13.359, 5.625, 5.562
current avg12: 7.770 (σ = 2.69)



Robert-Y said:


> EDIT 2: 2.73 average
> 
> Times: 1.37, 2.65, 2.57, 1.42, 2.76, 4.30, (4.87), 2.77, 1.71, (1.14), 4.52, 3.18
> 
> Loads of easy scrambles lol...



Very nice! What is your method?
I make a 2x2x1 on the side first, then finish the first layer, then LL corners and E slice 2 edge swap. What do you use for J and Y perm?
I have /(1,0)/(0,-1)/(1,0)/(-1,0)/(-1,1)/(-1,0) for J perm.

Edit:
stats:
number of times: 134/135
best time: 0.266
worst time: 37.593

current avg5: 5.594 (σ = 1.45)
best avg5: 4.443 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.920 (σ = 3.10)
best avg12: 6.405 (σ = 3.15)

current avg100: 8.013 (σ = 3.48)
best avg100: 7.934 (σ = 3.31)

session avg: 10.068 (σ = 6.33)
session mean: 9.995


----------



## Muesli (Jan 9, 2010)

14.93 PLL skip. Lost the scramble.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I use Guimond for the top and bottom layers (I try to avoid the Y perm case as much as possible)

For J perm: L2' U' L2 U L2' y' R2 U R2' U' R2

and the mirrored alg, if I need to swap the UFR and UBR corners.

For Y perm: F2 U2 R2' U' R2 U2' y R2' U' R2 U2 F2 (yeah pretty bad...)


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 9, 2010)

I induced an LL skip before F2L was finished by using a conjugated ZBLL.

I think I'm onto some sort of new FMC technique here... :d


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> @David: (algs)



Thanks! I was just rotating and spamming (R2 D2)3 so hopefully this will help.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 10, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > 3.88 avg 12, 2x2.
> ...



no, 8 move FL, 1 move LL.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jan 10, 2010)

Today I got my first sub 30 solve after about 1 month and 1 week of cubing. I'm still using the LBL method. No F2L, no OLL, no PLL. My time was 28.36.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jan 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> I just got my 360 today. First solve all on my own. 30 minutes!



congrats. was it hard?


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 10, 2010)

current avg12: 18.766 (σ = 0.91)


Spoiler



1. 19.227 B L R2 F2 L D' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F U B2 R2 F L' D L2 B L2 B U' B' D 
2. 19.457 U R F2 B2 R U' L2 F' D' F L' B U' D' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 L' F' D2 B2 D' B' 
3. 16.943 F' U R' F B D2 U' B L R2 U2 R D F L' U2 F2 R2 U' L' R2 F' R D2 U' 
4. 17.954 L2 B' F2 D' R2 B U L' F2 B' R' D2 B R' U2 D' F2 U2 L B2 R' B L R' F2 
5. 19.890 B F R U' B R2 D U' B' D U' B R2 L B R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 R L' U' 
6. 18.131 U2 D' B U' L2 D2 B' R B R2 F2 D R' F2 D' R D B2 D' B2 U R' L' B2 D2 
7. (16.794) L2 D' U' B2 D U' F2 D2 L2 D' R L U' L' B' L' R' D' F' U2 B2 U' D R2 F2 
8. 19.562 B2 R2 U D' R' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L F2 L' U2 R2 L2 U2 L' B F2 D 
9. 19.528 L2 B' R2 B' R' B' L B L F2 L2 F' R' D U2 R L' D R2 F B2 R' D' R B 
10. 19.021 L' B2 F' R2 U2 D L R' B' D2 B2 U2 R U F D R F' L' R U' B2 D2 B U' 
11. 17.942 U F' L2 R U2 D2 L2 U' F' D2 B' F L U2 F' D' B' U2 F2 L' F' R' F D' B 
12. (21.042) L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 D' F2 B2 L B D U' B2 D' B' U' R' L2 U' D2 B D' R L'


No counting 20's FTW


----------



## Anthony (Jan 10, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> current avg12: 18.766 (σ = 0.91)



Viktor's getting fast. 

See you in 4 weeks.


----------



## mande (Jan 10, 2010)

3x3 average of 12 17.58, most probably a PB.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.58
1. 18.01 L2 D' F D B' F2 U' B U' R' U D F B2 L' U R L2 D' F' D2 R2 D2 F' D' 
2. 16.53 L2 U2 R' B L2 D U2 B2 U' R D2 F' D' F2 B2 U' D' F L2 R U' D2 L U B 
3. (21.22) D2 L' U' F' L' U D' R' B2 F R L' F L2 U D' F' B D' L U F2 U2 F' R 
4. 17.88 U' R2 F R' F' U2 L R' F2 R2 D L R' U F2 B' U' B D U2 B2 U R' B' L 
5. 15.94 L' D2 L B U D L2 F' L2 F2 R B L D F B' D' F R U' L U2 R D B 
6. 19.17 B' R' L F L R B R2 F2 U F L' B' U' F D2 U' F R B2 R2 D' B U L' 
7. 16.59 U' D' F L' D2 L2 U' F B2 R2 U2 F' B D2 U2 B2 L' R2 D B' L' B' L F U2 
8. (13.93) U' D2 R' F B' R' B' R B2 U F2 D2 L' U2 L' D F2 L2 R2 D' F L2 F L R2 
9. 19.10 U2 R D2 U2 F' L' D' U2 L2 U' L2 R F' L' U R U2 F' R F' L2 B L2 U2 R2 
10. 16.70 U' R2 L2 D2 B' U2 B L' F2 R' U F' R F2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' F2 U D2 R2 
11. 17.18 D2 L' B R B' R L2 B R U2 D2 B' L2 B D' R' B2 R2 F' L' D' F' L' B L2 
12. 18.70 U2 R2 L D' B' L2 R F2 R2 U L' F' U2 R F' B L R' D2 U2 B2 U' B' D' L 

13.93 was PLL skip.


----------



## Truncator (Jan 10, 2010)

First time practicing OH ever:



Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:00.13
1. 56.89
2. 1:00.69
3. (52.84)
4. (1:12.37)
5. 1:02.81


So close


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 10, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



Depends on what you take as FL


----------



## mande (Jan 10, 2010)

PLL time attack: 57.76. First sub-1!!!


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 10, 2010)

42.49 second average of 50.
25.21 PB


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 10, 2010)

mande said:


> PLL time attack: 57.76. First sub-1!!!



What the hell?  My PLL time attack isn't this fast


----------



## Novriil (Jan 10, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > PLL time attack: 57.76. First sub-1!!!
> ...



I guess you're better at F2L then


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 10, 2010)

Well thats basically because I have a really bad cube doesn't allow really fast turning


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 10, 2010)

Heise simulator a5: 27.56.
a3o5: 26.63 (lol it's one of the times).
Times: (23.37), 25.45, 27.81, 26.63, (34.34).

W00t. Sub-30.


----------



## mande (Jan 10, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > PLL time attack: 57.76. First sub-1!!!
> ...



I average around 1:10 on a Diansheng. (you still use a Diansheng right?) This one was on my DIY.


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 10, 2010)

mande said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > mande said:
> ...



Yeah I'm going to fill my place with cubes once my exams are done  for now this is enough! Well I used to average 50 seconds now I struggle for sub 1


----------



## Weston (Jan 10, 2010)

9.52, 10.64, 12.67, 11.88, 9.86 
10.79 average of 5. lololol
9.52 was an easy X cross, 10.64 was a PLL skip, 9,86 was an OLL skip.

baahahaha


----------



## Anthony (Jan 10, 2010)

Weston said:


> 10.79 average of 5.



Hax.


----------



## Weston (Jan 10, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > 10.79 average of 5.
> ...



lol its probably my PB. I dont really pay attnetion to PBs though.
im sure you could do way faster than this with 3 lucky scrambles. lol


----------



## Anthony (Jan 10, 2010)

Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...



Oh, two handed? Noob. I thought this was OH.


----------



## Escher (Jan 10, 2010)

Average of 5: 50.65
1. (48.33) u2 B' r2 R2 U' F' L D2 r F' u' U' R' B2 D' U2 r2 L' R' F2 r' L2 R' f R B2 L' U' F D u R2 u D2 r' u U' F2 B r2 
2. 50.19 f r' B' L2 u' L2 u R' U R2 F2 f B u F2 U' D' R' r2 u2 f D2 u' F L D2 L2 F2 u B' r D2 F2 f' U R' f2 F' u' F 
3. 50.97 f2 U B F R F B2 L' B u' D f' L2 u' r U' f B2 u B' r D' L2 u2 D' r u' R2 B' f U' D r2 f' F' B' U' L2 u2 r2 
4. (53.82) f R2 f2 F D' u' r2 F2 f2 D u' U' R2 u R' f' B u2 F2 D' U2 F r2 f r R2 D r' L U F2 f' r' B2 r' f2 L2 F' f' U' 
5. 50.77 f F R u D2 F R' r' L2 u2 L' f2 B2 F' D' U2 r' L U B2 D' f' r2 B' u2 D2 r2 R2 D' L2 r2 f2 u' D B' R2 r2 L' U2 B2

4x4, 2/10 parities, lol.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 11, 2010)

12.34
Solely posting this because my time was 12.34 
Lost the scramble.

Edit: 20.xx with big pop, aha.


----------



## Truncator (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm starting to love OH. After half of a day of practice:

Average of 5: 52.47
1. 49.70
2. (46.54)
3. 58.07
4. (1:07.02)
5. 49.64

Those sub-50s came out of nowhere 

EDIT: Rolled it:



Spoiler



Average of 12: 59.57
1. 49.70 B R F' B U2 L2 D R2 B2 F' D L' U2 R D2 R D2 B2 R2 L B R B R' L2
2. (46.54) D' U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B L' U' R' L2 B U B2 F D' B2 D' L' D' B F L2 U
3. 58.07 L' B2 L D' U2 F' L U R' F2 L' B U2 F B2 U R F U2 B R' D2 F2 U2 B'
4. 1:07.02 L2 R2 B2 U' R' F U D2 L F' D' B' D2 R2 D2 U R' B F' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' U
5. 49.64 L' U2 B2 L D U' B2 F2 L' D2 L' D' R' U R F R2 F' L' U2 R' L F R F'
6. 50.48 F2 B R2 F' R' F' D U' B2 F2 R2 F' B2 U' L' F B' R2 B' U2 B' D B' R' F'
7. 1:06.26 L2 U R' U F D' B' D' F2 D' R' D U' L' U F2 R' U' B' D L' F' B' D' F'
8. 1:01.94 F' L2 U2 R2 U B' D' B F2 L B2 F2 D' F' B' U D' F' B2 R D L B R2 B'
9. (1:12.07) L2 D2 B2 F R' U2 B L2 B' U2 B' U2 R' D U2 B U' F2 L' B L2 R2 D2 U' L'
10. 1:05.05 B2 L2 U2 B U' D' R U' F U2 L2 F2 B L' B' D2 F D2 L2 F2 L B2 R2 F U
11. 1:03.91 F2 R B R2 F2 B2 D' R' L D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 F U L2 F' B2 U L' F' R2 L'
12. 1:03.62 L2 B2 D R' U2 R' F' B2 R' L' B2 U' R2 D L' R2 F2 R2 F B2 L R' F2 D B'


Bad finish, but sub-1


----------



## SkateTracker (Jan 11, 2010)

Sub-2 AO5 5x5. =D

(1:45.58)
1:51.56
1:59.77
1:58.68
(2:10.25)

= *1:56.67*


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 11, 2010)

4.79 6x6 OLL parity


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2010)

jflysim 5x5x5

best avg12: 1:05.68 (σ = 2.87)
1:06.27, 1:04.18, 1:02.90, 1:04.93, 1:00.12, 1:10.44, 1:04.93, 1:09.21, (1:10.96), (56.99), 1:05.99, 1:07.82

best avg5: 1:03.74 (σ = 0.75)
1:03.21, (1:02.89), (1:09.61), 1:03.21, 1:04.80


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 11, 2010)

Average of 5: 15.35
1. (12.35) B2 F2 L D' L' B U' B' F U' B U L D2 B U2 F B L2 U' D B U' L D
2. 14.66 F2 U' R2 L B2 F' D2 U2 R F2 B L' U' R2 D2 B F R2 U' D' R F B R' B2
3. (23.14) L F' U2 F D' F' U' D' L2 F2 B' R' U' D R' U' D F B R U L R' B F
4. 14.79 U' F' U2 D2 B L2 B L' F B' R B2 D' B F R' B' L2 D' B F2 U2 D R2 D'
5. 16.60 L F2 L' B' D F B U2 F R L U B R B2 D2 F2 D' B F' U L2 R' D2 R 

I avg 17 so this is amazing!


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

Full 2LLL has been learned. YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> jflysim 5x5x5
> 
> best avg12: 1:05.68 (σ = 2.87)
> 1:06.27, 1:04.18, 1:02.90, 1:04.93, 1:00.12, 1:10.44, 1:04.93, 1:09.21, (1:10.96), (56.99), 1:05.99, 1:07.82
> ...



Holy...

Ok, you're definitely the best computer 5x5x5 cuber out there I think


----------



## mande (Jan 11, 2010)

17.75 avg 12



Spoiler



1. 18.03 R2 L2 D2 R U L' B R U2 F' L U2 B R2 F2 D U F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 L' 
2. 15.70 F L' B2 D2 F' U D F2 U2 R U' L' U D' L B F2 R D2 U F2 L2 D L' B2 
3. 19.24 L2 U' F' U' R2 D' R' U2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' L B' U2 R' B U D' L B' D' F 
4. 17.46 D U R2 U2 R D' R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F L' U' F' B L' R B2 L' F' 
5. 18.27 F2 L B2 D U' R2 U' D' L2 U2 L' R' B2 R' L F R2 L D' F' R2 U' D' R2 L' 
6. 22.05 R' L' F U' R' L2 U2 R' B' F2 R' D2 U R' L U2 B' U2 B R2 F B2 L' F U 
7. (13.87) F2 B' D' F2 U B2 L F2 B' R D F' B' D' R L B2 U' B L2 U B F2 U' D2 
8. 16.51 U' D' B U2 B2 U D R L' B L2 D' F' B2 R L' U' B L' B L B U' F D' 
9. 14.21 F2 U2 B' L F U2 L' R2 F' L2 R' B2 F2 U F' U2 F' R B2 F' R2 D L F R2 
10. (25.85) B F2 U' D2 R' B' L' U B2 U' F' L' D F2 U L' R' D R' B' F2 L F2 R F 
11. 14.66 B F L2 D' B D2 F' L R' D F2 R' D' U B' F' D2 F D2 B L B R2 F' B2 
12. 21.36 B2 R' U B' R' B R L2 D2 L' U D R2 L' U2 L' F B D L2 D2 U' R B2 L





Spoiler



Average of 5: 15.13
1. (13.87) F2 B' D' F2 U B2 L F2 B' R D F' B' D' R L B2 U' B L2 U B F2 U' D2 
2. 16.51 U' D' B U2 B2 U D R L' B L2 D' F' B2 R L' U' B L' B L B U' F D' 
3. 14.21 F2 U2 B' L F U2 L' R2 F' L2 R' B2 F2 U F' U2 F' R B2 F' R2 D L F R2 
4. (25.85) B F2 U' D2 R' B' L' U B2 U' F' L' D F2 U L' R' D R' B' F2 L F2 R F 
5. 14.66 B F L2 D' B D2 F' L R' D F2 R' D' U B' F' D2 F D2 B L B R2 F' B2
 



Oh, and yesterday I gave a lecture (more like an informal talk) for about 1 hour to about 15 students in my institute about the use of mathematics in cubing. I tried to demonstrate the use of commutators and conjugates(with the intention to get a few people interested in BLD solving), which I think very few people understood.  anyway, I'm glad that 15 people turned up considering that our student strength is so less.


----------



## Toad (Jan 11, 2010)

Average: 18.62
Standard Deviation: 0.65
Best Time: 16.08
Worst Time: 20.04
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(16.08)
2.	18.29	
3.	(20.04)
4.	18.70
5.	18.44
6.	19.26	
7.	17.53	
8.	19.59
9.	17.88	
10.	18.11
11.	19.27	
12.	19.12


<3 consistency


----------



## Novriil (Jan 11, 2010)

Average of 5: 4.43
1. (8.15) F' U2 R F2 R' F R2 F2
2. 4.27 F' U' R2 F U' R2 U' F' U2
3. (4.01) U F2 R2 F U2 R F U'
4. 4.23 F' U R U2 F' U R U R2
5. 4.80 U R U2 R' U R' U' F' U2 
2x2 tu bai tu


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 11, 2010)

RA12 14.31 PB!

Statistics for 01-11-2010 11:57:57

Average: 14.31
Standard Deviation: 1.31
Best Time: 12.90
Worst Time: 19.19
Individual Times:
1.	13.97	L' B2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' F' R' D' U2 L2 R' B2 F' D2 L R U R B L R2 U
2.	12.90	L' U B' F' L' R' F2 D2 U2 L' R D U' R' B D2 U' F' L D2 U B' U' F2 D'
3.	14.68	L2 R' U' B2 F' D2 U B' D2 L R U2 B2 L2 D B F D L2 R U L' R D2 B'
4.	13.17	F' U B D' L D U' R' D' U' F2 U2 L2 R B' D B2 L2 R' B2 D U2 B' R2 B'
5.	13.28	D' B F L D2 L' B2 L R2 D U B' F' L2 B2 L R F' U' R2 B2 U B' F L
6.	(19.19)	B L' B' L' F D2 U' F' L D R2 F R D' U2 R' B2 D2 L R' D' B2 F L D2
7.	(12.90)	D B' D L2 R U2 L' R D U' B' L2 U' B' F' U' F L' R' B' F2 R B2 D U'
8.	14.63	R' F' L2 D2 U' L R B2 D' F U2 F U2 B' U' L2 R2 D2 R D B' F' R D' U'
9.	13.96	D2 F' U2 R F' D' U' L' R D2 L2 D2 R U R' B2 F2 U2 L' R' B U2 B F' R
10.	16.47	D2 U2 B F' R2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B L2 R D2 U2 B' F' L2 R2 U2 L R'
11.	16.85	L2 R U2 L2 B' F' L' R F D2 B2 F' D2 U2 B' F' L B2 D' U' F2 L D U F
12.	13.17	U B' L' R' F2 D U L' R2 B2 F L B F' R' U' B2 D L2 R2 B2 L' R U2 B


----------



## chris410 (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally!!! I know it is slow compared to most of you but I finally hit my first sub 40-second solve! 38.06! I never thought it would be possible but again...thanks to several pieces of advice I got my first one! Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2010)

TOOO much computer cubing. I'm done, for like, ever. lol.

stats:
number of times: 117/118
best time: 14.62
worst time: 44.90

current avg5: 26.57 (σ = 2.48)
best avg5: 17.82 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 23.20 (σ = 4.40)
best avg12: 19.94 (σ = 2.32)

current avg100: 22.85 (σ = 5.99)
best avg100: 22.76 (σ = 5.91)

session avg: 23.20 (σ = 5.87)
session mean: 23.13


----------



## Arendil (Jan 11, 2010)

Finished full PLL and just learned all the dot-OLLs over the weekend.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2010)

Did some OH solving, still trying to get used to Japanese style.

best avg12: 24.84 (σ = 1.37) <- first sub25 w/ this style 
23.68, 24.03, (22.25), 26.18, 25.76, 25.97, 27.15, 23.61, 25.51, (30.47), 23.77, 22.72

best avg5: 24.30 (σ = 0.86)
current avg100: 27.38 (σ = 3.02)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 12, 2010)

Lol. Floppy cube.
A5: 1.36
A12: 1.43


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2010)

2.88, 2.88, 2.71, 3.13, 4.05 = 2.96. 
It's an accomplishment because 4 of them were using EG-1. 

*Edit:* Continued the average:
current avg12: 3.44 (σ = 0.80)

Bolded Times are EG. 

*2.88*, *2.88*, *2.71*, 3.13, *4.05*, 4.15, (*6.01*), *5.24*, 3.79, *2.62*, *2.94*, (*2.56*)
2.56 was OLL skip.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jan 12, 2010)

sub 4 minute 5x5 solve. that's bad but it's good for me lolz


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 12, 2010)

i amazed my geometry class with a OH solve and i dropped my cube onto the floor and beat my PB time by 10 seconds 1:10 ish (hard to time on a class clock


----------



## Jude (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm starting to get good at computer cubes 

Got a 53.96 4x4x4 on Hi Games, but the reduction is 30.xx and I messed up 3x3x3 in several places. This is my 2nd best reduction ever, my best ended up being a 55.83 double parity  Replay 

Also got a 15.53 average 10/10 on Ryan Heise 3x3x3


----------



## Kxg (Jan 12, 2010)

DIYs finally arrived this week. Surprise, surprise, new pb avg of 12.

Average: 20.82
Individual Times:
1.	21.12	
2.	17.69	
3.	22.33	
4.	22.29	
5.	(25.08)	
6.	18.52	
7.	19.69	
8.	21.54	
9.	21.07	
10.	20.98	
11.	23.00	
12.	(17.62)	

(Type A II)

I hope for sub-20 soon.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 13, 2010)

New hi-games PB for 5x5, but only by less than a second, which means I didn't go up in the rankings.


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 13, 2010)

got my first sub 20 non-lucky solve on 3x3 today  17.92


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 13, 2010)

FINISHED PLL TODAY! I can now slowly recognize and execute all cases...now time to to speed up recogniton


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jan 13, 2010)

new non-lucky 3x3 PB : 14.10 seconds
yay


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 13, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.95
worst time: 28.95

current avg5: 18.26 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 16.76 (σ = 1.13)

current avg12: 17.61 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 17.07 (σ = 1.01)

current avg100: 18.92 (σ = 2.81)
best avg100: 18.92 (σ = 2.81)

session avg: 18.92 (σ = 2.81)
session mean: 18.96



Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.92
1. 18.79 F2 L' B' U' D F2 L2 U' R' B F2 D' R' D' B2 F' D' U' L2 R' U' B' F D2 R2
2. 15.54 U' L F L B' D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' R B' R2 B2 R' L U B2 U' B F
3. 27.08 D' R' D F U D' L F U' L D2 U F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 L2 U2 F' L
4. 27.55 B U B L2 R' U' B2 R D R2 L U' L B' D' B U2 F U2 F U B F U2 R2
5. 20.83 L U2 L' B2 R' L2 D' F R2 B' L2 F' U D2 R D2 U B2 L' D2 F R D' R2 D'
6. 17.32 R2 U R' D' R' U' B2 L' B F2 U2 D' F2 U D' F' U L R D' R' D B R B
7. 20.39 B2 R B R B' U2 D2 R2 B' U F' B L2 U' R' D L2 B2 U2 B2 R' L2 B' L2 F2
8. 17.94 U B' L2 R' D' B' R' B2 F' D' B' R F R B2 L2 D2 L2 R' D' L B D U B'
9. 21.64 D' F2 L2 D2 L D' R B2 U D2 F B' L' F R' U B2 U' L U' F2 B' D' B2 U'
10. 16.08 D2 U2 B' L D B' U2 D R F2 D U B' F' U' F L2 F' D B2 R2 L2 B' L F2
11. 15.98 L2 F' D2 B2 R' F U2 D2 F2 B U' L2 D2 L' F L B2 U D L2 R2 F2 U2 D' R'
12. 20.58 F' D' U' F R D' R' B2 D' R' B D F2 L' B' F2 R2 L U F2 U' B D L' B
13. 18.02 L2 B' D U L' D F' R2 D B D2 B2 U R L' D2 F' B' L' F R' B R L2 B
14. 22.77 D B2 R D U R' F2 R' D R2 B2 U2 D' R L F2 L' B2 D' L U' B2 L F' R'
15. 17.33 F2 L R U B' F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L U' D2 R F' U2 L U2 L D' U F2 D R2 L
16. 19.15 F R F2 U2 D2 L' U2 L D' U R2 L' B' F L' B' R' U L R2 U R' D B' F
17. 16.38 U2 F D L F' B U R' F U' D B L F' R' U D' B2 F D L2 D' U' R2 D
18. 22.30 L R' D' F B L2 U' F' L R2 U2 R' D' F2 D' R U' B F2 R' B' U2 L' D' R2
19. 20.67 R F' D2 L' R' D B2 R' F D L2 F' L' R2 F' D R B2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 U
20. 15.92 U' R' F' D' U2 B' D' U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 F L' D2 R' F2 L2
21. 14.19 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U L B R2 L' U' L' R' B R2 F2 U B R L2 B' U B' F
22. 20.46 U2 B2 L2 F' R' D' L' U R U' B' D F L' R' U F' U B F' L2 R2 F B2 L
23. 21.20 R2 F' R B R' F R' F2 B' D2 L2 B L' U2 L2 B L' R' B D R2 F B L D
24. 15.69 D' L' F2 B2 U B' R B U2 B' R' B2 D B2 R U R F B D2 B D' R F' R
25. 20.38 D' R' D2 L' R D' F L B R' L2 U2 D2 R2 B' R' U2 D' R B' U R F L B
26. 21.00 F' U L U2 R' B' L F' L2 F D' B D2 B' F' L R' U' B D2 F' U F2 R2 B2
27. 21.56 L' B' R U2 L' R2 B F2 D B U D F2 L R' F2 D R2 D2 U L' R F B' R'
28. 17.01 B U2 B L' R' B' U R F2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 L B R2 U L2 F2 U' R' B' L' R2
29. 16.25 L' R2 U F B' U' F2 D' B U D R U' R U2 D2 B' D' U2 R2 L' D U' L' F
30. 19.06 F2 L F2 U2 B U' L' B U B' U2 B' L' F2 R2 D L' R U B' R' L2 D' B L'
31. 24.31 D2 R' D2 R' U2 D B' D2 B U2 L2 B R D B' F2 R2 L B2 F' U' R D U F2
32. 21.68 R' L2 D' F2 B' U2 D R U2 B F2 R' B' U2 F2 D B2 L F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 U
33. 23.92 B2 L U' R F B U' D2 L U L2 R2 B' D2 L B U2 D' F2 R B' L B' F2 L'
34. 18.18 D U' F D' L U2 B' D2 U' R U R2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 U L2 B F' L2 U' B' R'
35. 17.12 L' R' U' L' D R2 B D2 R' L2 B2 L B2 F' U2 D R' F2 R' D2 F2 D' R' D L'
36. 18.51 U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 L' B2 U B D U' B' D2 B' U' D' L' F2 D2 R2
37. 17.16 L F' L' B' U D R' L2 U2 D B' R' B2 F U' D2 R B L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B F2
38. 18.00 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' D2 L B F' D2 U' L R U' L' F2 U D2 F' R L2
39. 17.98 D F' D2 B' U B2 D B2 F' L D' B2 L' R F2 R' U' L B D' U' B' L' U' D'
40. 17.71 F R B' D' L F' D2 L' B2 U' D' L R2 U' F U2 D L R' F D2 L B2 L' U
41. 20.71 L' U' D2 F U F' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' F' U2 F' U' F2 B2 R U R B' F' R' L2 D
42. 16.54 B' D R2 B2 U' L' R2 U' L' B2 L' U' L2 F' U' R' U L' B2 L' F' B' D2 F2 L
43. 14.07 D' L2 F' R L' D R U2 B F2 R2 B2 U F' D L' U2 B D2 B2 R2 B R U2 L2
44. 19.08 F2 L R' D R' D F' R2 D2 R' L B D L2 F D' B' L D' B R2 L' U2 B U'
45. 14.83 L' B' F2 U D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 D' R' D2 L' D2 F' U R2 F B2 L R F' D' B2
46. 19.24 D2 L2 U B' L' R' U B' L U' F2 U F L' D B2 R' U' F2 L R B' L2 F D
47. 22.59 U' L B' R2 D B2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F' L R F U' B2 F U' L D' U2 L
48. 21.64 F' D2 U' B2 F D U' R' U' F D2 R B L' R F2 B U2 F2 D' L' D B F R2
49. (28.95) U' L2 B2 U D' L' D2 B2 U' D' L2 F' R2 D2 L B' R L2 F' R2 L' F' B2 R2 D2
50. 16.36 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 U' B R2 D F' R' L2 D B L D F D'
51. 18.85 R L2 B' L' D' B2 U2 B L R2 U R F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F' B' U L' D2 L U' L
52. 17.50 U2 L' R2 U2 D2 R' U B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 L D2 F' L U' F R2 F2 B' D B' L
53. (12.95) B2 F U R D' U' L U2 R' U F U2 R' B L' B' R B' F2 U2 F R' F D B
54. 19.87 B' L2 U' L R2 D' L B2 D' F' D2 F U R' F2 D2 R2 B R F2 D2 R F' L D
55. 25.09 B2 U D2 R U2 L' B D2 U R' F' D' F D2 B2 U' B' R' B2 U2 L' D F U R2
56. 22.42 U2 F2 R' D' F' U2 D B D R B2 F U L U2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L B
57. 16.24 R U R2 L' D L2 U R' L2 F2 R U2 R2 L2 B R D2 B' U2 R' F D U L' D2
58. 22.88 L' U D2 L D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R' F' R2 L' B R2 B' D R' L' U' D B' R2 U2
59. 17.92 U2 B U' D2 B' L2 U F2 R' D' U2 B R' B' U2 L D2 B2 U2 R' F' D F' D U
60. 17.35 D2 R' U2 B2 F R2 F' D B' L2 R2 B R2 F' R' F B' D R' L2 U2 R' F' U D2
61. 16.83 L2 R2 B D' B R' F D2 R2 U2 B' R' D F B D F2 L U' R2 B U2 R D B
62. 19.90 F D' R D2 L' F R2 U' D L2 D L' U' F2 B U D R B2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 F
63. 20.68 L2 F2 D U' F' B L' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 U' L2 R F B' L' R D' R' F'
64. 15.48 D2 F' U R' L D' U2 F U B' F D2 B' D2 L2 B D' R L2 B2 L2 F U' L2 U
65. 16.68 U F B U2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 F B' U2 D' R' U2 F2 U' D' B U2 L
66. 16.67 F' U2 B' R' D L2 R D' U2 R2 L B' U L' B' D' F2 D L F L B' F L2 U
67. 18.89 U2 L2 R U' D' L' F2 R2 B' F2 R' U L' R' F' D2 R' D' F' B R2 L F U' B2
68. 17.81 U B' F D B' F' L2 F' B' U' D L2 D2 B' U R2 B' F' U R2 L' B2 L' R' F2
69. 22.60 U' F2 R2 U2 B' F' L R' B L2 F' D U2 R2 D' U' F R' D L U B U R' L'
70. 17.79 U' F R' U' B2 U2 F' D B D B' U' L F' L B L2 B U F R L B2 L2 B'
71. 18.40 D B2 U' F' L D2 B F U' F2 B2 D F B' U' B' U D' F U' F2 R2 B2 L B
72. 15.95 D2 U2 R2 L' F R F2 B' U2 R F2 L2 U R2 D' B' R2 U L2 F L' B F L' R'
73. 27.44 F2 L' B R2 L' U F' D2 L' U2 D L2 D L' B' F' D F2 B R2 B L D' R2 F
74. 18.38 F2 R' B' U2 F' L F D2 U' F' U L2 U2 D' B' L' U' D' L D R' B2 L2 R' B
75. 19.27 U L2 R F2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 D B' L2 F' B2 L D2 B2 F2 L D L2 F' R2 L F2
76. 20.17 B F D' L D2 R B2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 R L2 U' R D2 B D2 B' F R2 B D'
77. 23.34 D L' U L2 U D F2 U2 F U2 L B2 R D' U' L B U' B' F' R U B' D2 F2
78. 17.88 L2 D U' B2 L2 R' U2 B D2 U R2 D' R2 D' U' B' R' F' D2 L2 D2 B' D' R B'
79. 22.05 F B2 D2 B2 F2 L F' B L2 B' U' R2 F B R D' B' R2 F' U' B' F2 D B' F2
80. 16.78 F' U F U L2 B U2 F R2 D2 R2 B R2 U B' F D2 R2 F' R U D' F2 U' B2
81. 21.32 R F R' D2 U R2 U2 B L2 F' B' U R2 U2 L D' U R' B2 L F2 D2 R2 F' R2
82. 16.29 B2 U2 D2 F2 U2 B' R L2 B' L2 U R' D' R2 F2 U2 R D' B L F' B2 D2 B2 F
83. 18.84 R' L2 F2 L U R B' L2 F' U2 F B U2 D2 B2 L2 D U' L2 D2 F B2 L' D' U
84. 17.45 L U2 B F' U B' F' U' L F' R' L' F' L2 R U2 B' L' D F2 B' U' F2 L D
85. 19.90 D R2 L' U D R L B2 U' R2 B2 D' U' F D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' F B2 L2 U2 B'
86. 15.63 B' U2 B U' L D' R' U2 B' D R U R2 L B2 L2 B' L' D2 R' L2 D' R F' B
87. 16.34 U2 R' L2 B2 F' L2 U2 F B2 D2 R' L' U' D L' F2 L' R F L F' D' U R' F'
88. 18.30 D B2 R' B' L2 F B' R' F' L F' B' L' F2 U' R2 L B F2 L U2 F L U2 R'
89. 19.74 B D' U R L' B L' B2 L R F B2 U L2 D' U L' F' U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 D
90. 14.61 R2 D2 B2 R F' L D2 U2 B' U' L D B L' R F D L' B F L U B2 R2 U2
91. 18.19 F' B2 R' U L' B2 L2 R F R D' R U' D2 F D' L2 U L R D U L B2 L
92. 16.93 R B2 R' F2 U2 F' B' L' F2 R' U2 B R2 L' D2 U F' R F U' R2 L F2 U' F'
93. 18.03 F2 U' R2 B U2 R D' U F2 L D U L' U R2 B2 R' B2 D U R2 B' L' F U
94. 17.32 L D' R2 B2 D B D B2 D R2 L2 F2 D L B L2 D' F B L' U2 B R' F' R'
95. 15.71 L2 D' U2 F' R2 L2 U' B' L' F2 R U F' R2 B2 R U2 D' F U2 D' F' D2 L' R2
96. 18.10 B' L' U L2 B2 L' R' D' B' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L D B F L' R2 F2 R2 D2 U'
97. 16.17 L' U L' F2 U D L' F2 L U R U' D B R' D' L' F' D F D U' R2 L2 U
98. 18.95 B L U' R' B' R U' D R F' B' U' D' L2 R2 F2 R D R2 U2 L' U B2 U2 L2
99. 18.98 L' B R B2 D2 B2 U' F' U2 B2 U R B2 F' L B' U F' L2 U2 R2 D L U B2
100. 17.74 L' F2 R2 F' L F2 R2 U L' R U2 R2 B2 L' F2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 D R B2 D


----------



## Kxg (Jan 13, 2010)

New pb avg of 5 and avg of 12


Average: 18.88
Individual Times:
1.	18.89	
2.	(18.34)	
3.	(23.08)	
4.	18.88	
5.	18.86	

(lol at SD of counting times)

Average: 20.32
Individual Times:
1.	20.16	
2.	21.48	
3.	20.84	
4.	(24.47)	
5.	(15.82)	
6.	19.89	
7.	18.51	
8.	19.97	(19.46 avg of 5 here)
9.	23.14	
10.	23.54	
11.	17.60	
12.	18.10


----------



## MistArts (Jan 13, 2010)

3.38, 3.93, (3.24), 3.92, (5.65) = 3.74

Pretty good.



3.71, 5.62, 3.40, 3.95, 3.64, 4.57, (9.47), (3.34), 4.37, 3.95, 3.73, 3.59 = 4.05

Last 5 were 3.76 average.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 13, 2010)

I just did 12 random RU scrambles and solved the F2L. This is what I got, good or not?

best avg5: 5.24 | best: 3.50 | worst: 6.84 | std: 9.9% 
best avg12: 5.34 | best: 3.50 | worst: 6.84 | std: 18.3%


----------



## pappas (Jan 13, 2010)

14.98 avg of 50. Finally sub 15. Need to learn better PLL's and the N perms.


----------



## Tortin (Jan 13, 2010)

1:18.07 for 'Minx. I think this beats my old PB by over a second.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 14.98 avg of 50. Finally sub 15. Need to learn better PLL's and the N perms.



Podium at melbourne?

Was there any sub 14 avg 12s?


----------



## ianini (Jan 14, 2010)

Session average: 37.37
1. 39.97 U2 B' L2 D2 L U2 B F2 D' L U' L2 B F2 D2 F' R U' L' F D2 F L F U' 
2. 32.93 U' F' B L2 D' L' R' U2 L U2 B2 D' L2 R' D' F2 D' L' R' U B L R' U' F' 
3. (44.68) U' L U' B' L' B' L' B2 D L2 D R2 U R' B' F R' U' L' D2 U2 L2 U' R B' 
4. 39.21 U R' D' L' F R' B' U2 D2 F U2 F U F B' D' B R L' F B2 R' D2 R U' 
5. (28.93) U' L2 U' R2 L' D' L' B' L2 R2 U2 B' L' F2 D U' F R' U F2 D2 B U F L' 
New oh pb single and average!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 14, 2010)

YAYY new PB 25.61 with VH method 1st timed solve in like 2 months~


----------



## Kxg (Jan 14, 2010)

I absolutely love my type A II. 

Another PBs avg of 5 and 12

Average: 18.60
Individual Times:
1.	17.09	
2.	(23.84)	
3.	(15.27)	
4.	20.80	
5.	17.91	

Average: 20.11
Individual Times:
1.	20.97	
2.	20.39	
3.	19.76	
4.	20.31	
5.	22.11	
6.	21.92	
7.	(15.65)	
8.	16.27	
9.	21.14	
10.	21.61	
11.	(23.77)	
12.	16.60	

Two counting 16s sure did the job, lol. Getting really close to sub-20.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 15, 2010)

I learned full PLL


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm very proud of myself and very angry at my self at the same time. 

First, pride:
New 3x3 PB: 18.73 

Next, Anger:
MY CONSISTENCY IS JUNK! 
I'll turn around and get a *30.* (eww) after something like this. I just CANNOT seem to maintain a stable sub 30 average. It's INFURIATING!


----------



## Tortin (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got my 2x2 a couple of hours ago. 

4.90, (8.62), 6.45, (4.84), 6.12, 4.99, 6.80, 5.32, 5.65, 5.38, 6.27, 6.75
best avg12: 5.86 (σ = 0.67)

And I just signed up for 2x2 at TOW. xD


----------



## Anthony (Jan 15, 2010)

Tortin said:


> I just got my 2x2 a couple of hours ago.
> 
> 4.90, (8.62), 6.45, (4.84), 6.12, 4.99, 6.80, 5.32, 5.65, 5.38, 6.27, 6.75
> best avg12: 5.86 (σ = 0.67)
> ...


I'm assuming this was with Ortega?

Learn CLL. You have 2 weeks till TOW.


----------



## Tortin (Jan 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my 2x2 a couple of hours ago.
> ...



xD LBL, actually. There are so many algs for CLL.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 15, 2010)

Tortin said:


> xD LBL, actually. There are so many algs for CLL.



LBL? That's pretty good. Sub 4 with CLL for sure.  There are quite a few algs, but you know a lot of them already.


----------



## Tortin (Jan 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > xD LBL, actually. There are so many algs for CLL.
> ...



I just learned the six sune cases. Hopefully I'll remember them in the morning. xD


----------



## PeterV (Jan 15, 2010)

New 5x5 PB single: 4:37.49

I know, I really stink at big cubes. I don't practice big cubes, so this is quite good for me (seeing as though I only do a couple 5x5 solves a month).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 15, 2010)

Spoiler



1:41.47
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U



wat


----------



## pappas (Jan 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > 14.98 avg of 50. Finally sub 15. Need to learn better PLL's and the N perms.
> ...



Hopefully. No, there was none.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2010)

Sub-22 avg100. Sub-19 avg5. Sub-21 avg 12. I'm happy with the double-counting 18s in the avg5.

Average of 100: 21.66 (SD = 2.12)
Best Time: 16.36
Worst Time: 26.36

Average of 12: 20.48 (SD = 1.51)
19.71, 19.63, (25.63), 19.88, 19.22, 18.36, 22.84, 22.93, 19.27, 23.00, 19.94, (18.21)

Average of 5: 18.94 (SD = 0.29)
18.66, 19.47, (20.46), (16.36), 18.69


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 15, 2010)

Average of 12: 4.30
1. (2.30) U R' F' U' F2 R' 
2. 2.79 F R F' R2 U' F R' F U2 
3. 2.39 F' U2 F U' F' U2 F U' 
4. 3.61 F2 U F2 U R2 F U' R' U 
5. 3.88 U2 F2 U R2 U F' U' F2 U2 
6. 6.22 R F R2 U2 F R U2 F R' 
7. 4.45 U F2 U R U R U' F' R' 
8. 4.01 F2 U R' F2 U R2 U R' U 
9. 4.99 U' F2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 
10. 5.38 F R' U R F R U2 F2 
11. (10.66) F U R' U2 F U' R2 F2 
12. 5.29 U F' R F U2 R' F U2 F' U2 

2x2 PB for me!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2010)

More OH improvement!

best avg5: 23.09 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 23.93 (σ = 1.23)
(21.93), 21.98, 25.81, 23.31, 23.98, (26.90), 22.18, 23.89, 24.53, 24.13, 23.67, 25.86

session avg (of 25): 24.72 (σ = 2.17)
(best time: 20.28 lolol)


----------



## blah (Jan 15, 2010)

WTF. How are you officially 22.69 with a 16.71 single?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2010)

blah said:


> WTF. How are you officially 22.69 with a 16.71 single?



luuuuuucky! The 16 was a really nice F2L and forced PLL skip, and the 22 average had a PLL skip and an OLL skip in it. My best avg12 ever was a low 23.

Also I was using a different method back then, ring for R and index for R'; I've switched to Japanese style (pinky for R/R'), so I have to practice a bunch to get back to however fast I used to be. (I think I will end up way faster with this style, though.)


----------



## blah (Jan 15, 2010)

That's half-Japanese.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 15, 2010)

17.93 full-step at Square-1, new PB for me


----------



## Tortin (Jan 15, 2010)

With my new ghost hand. 

Average of 5: 11.19
1. 12.50 R D L2 R U R' F' R' D F2 B R2 U2 D L2 R' D' U L R' F L' D F2 U
2. (13.46) D B F2 D' U L2 F R' D2 U2 B' L' R' F R' U D R2 B2 L D2 L' D' F2 B2
3. 9.48 L' D2 B' D' L' D' U2 L B D' R2 L' U' B L F' R' F D B2 R' U2 R' F' U'
4. (9.19) R B F R U' D R B D L2 R' B L' D2 U R' F R2 L F B' D F R2 B2
5. 11.59 D2 F2 D2 L' F D B L B U F L' R F L2 B2 R' B2 R2 D R2 D2 B' F' D 

xD The two 9s were both PLL skips.


----------



## Meisen (Jan 15, 2010)

New PB of 12 (17.682) and 100 (19.572)

The avg of 12 was over 0.7 seconds faster than my old record. I'm very pleased 


Avg of 12:



Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.682

1. 15.625 R' L2 D' F2 U' L2 B' R' U D' B' R2 F' B' R' D2 R L B' U' B' R U2 F' L2
2. 16.288 R' L F2 U B' U L D' R B' L R2 F2 D' B R2 B' U' L F' R D2 U2 B2 L
3. 18.292 L' D U F' D' L' R2 B' R L D B2 U' D2 B D B2 R' L' B L B F2 D2 F'
4. 18.789 B2 F L' F2 U D2 B2 U2 R D F' D' R U' D' L' B' D2 B L U2 R B2 D2 L2
5. (21.404) L2 U2 L' U' B' L2 R2 B F2 L2 R' U2 R B U L U R L' F2 R2 D' L B F'
6. 20.822 D' L' B' R F' D2 B R2 F U B F U' L2 F2 U' L2 R F' L2 B2 L' B' R' F2
7. 16.366 F' B2 U D' R U' R D' B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B U B2 D F' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L
8. 17.837 D R2 F2 B' U2 F' B2 R' F U D' R F R2 U R' D2 U' L R2 B F R U2 L2
9. (15.589) U' B L' D U B L' R' D B' F2 R' U' B U' L D L2 R' D' F D' B U2 F'
10. 16.314 L2 D' R2 L' B U2 R2 B R2 L' F' U2 R B2 D2 U' R' D2 U2 L2 F R D' B' R
11. 18.674 B' D' U2 R F' L2 B' R L2 U' L' F' U' D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B' D' L U2 D
12. 17.809 F' D' U L' B U' L2 F R2 D2 U' R' U L2 D' R D' F2 L R B R2 F R' B2



Avg of 100:



Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.572

1. 16.013 F U R L U F R' B2 R2 L U' L B D R2 D2 U L U' F L' B' R' F R'
2. 17.983 B2 U' R2 B2 F U F R2 L F R2 L' D' R' L' B' U2 B D' B' L R' F2 U' R
3. 21.190+ L2 B2 L F2 D' L U' B' R2 U' B F' U' D2 B' U2 R2 U' D B' U' B' R' L F
4. 19.530 U R B' D' U F2 R D2 L2 D2 U' R2 F D' R' B' U2 B2 R2 B' F2 L' R D' F2
5. 17.661 L2 R2 D' L U L D B' R2 U2 L R' F L' D2 L U2 D R F' L U' R F2 B2
6. 16.942 R' D' R2 B2 L2 R F2 D L' D L D2 B' F2 D B L' D B' F U2 F' R' B' F
7. 21.988 D2 R' U L' F R D2 L B R2 U2 D' L2 F D B' U L D L' U' L' R F' R'
8. 17.110 L' B F2 R D2 U R' L F2 U' B' D2 B' L' B R2 L B R' U2 B' R F2 L' F
9. 20.376 F' D' F' B2 R' U R B' L2 U' L D2 B F D L R' U' R' D2 F' B2 R F2 D
10. 18.626 R' D' U2 L2 U L2 F' L' F' L' B' D2 F' B' D2 L B' U' D' F' R' L2 F' L2 R2
11. 19.803 L2 D2 R' U D2 R2 L D L2 B D' R' U2 B F' R D' R F2 B2 R B U' R' F
12. 18.274 D F B2 L2 U' D' L U' L U2 F' D' R' B' R' L' D R' F' D2 F' R' D2 R B
13. 23.471 R' U F2 D' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L B R' L2 B D' L' F L2 U2 L' U R2 U2
14. 18.931 U' F B' U B U' R' D2 L' F' L D2 F' U' D B2 F2 R' L2 B F' U R D' F2
15. 18.632 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' L' D2 U B2 F L B2 R' U' R B L' R' B' F D U2 B2 D2
16. 18.577 D' L' B F2 R U' B' U B' L' F' L D' F D' L D' F2 D F2 R2 U' D' F2 U
17. 20.710 F D' U L' B2 D2 R U' L D B U2 B' U F' B2 L2 D U R F' L' D F' B
18. 18.484 D R' D2 U L' F B2 R' L U' B U2 L' B2 D L2 F' D2 U R L U2 L' U L'
19. 16.843 U' R' B D' F R' B2 F2 D' R2 B' R2 F R' F B L2 F U2 B R' U' D B U2
20. 18.683 D' L' R2 D' R' F' L D2 F D2 U2 L' U D' R' L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 L2 F'
21. 28.098 B' R' B2 R B R' B R' F2 U F2 B2 R D' R2 F' U' L' D L' D R' F' U F'
22. 20.974 D' R B2 D F D' R2 F L2 U' B' L' B U2 D R' D' U R L F D L' D2 U2
23. 18.339 B' D' L2 D2 B2 L' R2 B' U2 B' U' B L2 R D R F D L' D2 L F D' B' F2
24. 19.246 B F' L U2 F' D2 B' U B' U F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U B' U D R2 L' U2 B2 F
25. 16.302 L B' R' D B' D' L2 F2 U2 B' D' B L2 B2 R' F' R D B R2 F2 U' L' R B2
26. 19.550 L' U R2 L D' B L U D F2 D' L2 B L' F' B D R' D B2 L F' R' F' R
27. 19.104 L2 R' B' D2 B' F L' F' R' B R2 D' U' B L B D2 R2 U2 B2 D' U L' D' B2
28. 19.294 F2 D R2 D2 F U' R' L' F2 U R2 L U R F' B' U' D' R' B R L2 D' R L2
29. 18.101 U2 L U F2 B2 L B F' D B' L2 U2 D B2 R' D2 F2 B2 L R F2 B' D' U L'
30. 20.061 U2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 D F D2 R F D2 R' F2 U F B2 D B' U' D F2 U2 B F'
31. 24.897 F' R' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 R' U2 L' F D2 L' U2 L R' B2 F2 D' U' L R2
32. 17.546 R' L2 U2 F2 U R' U2 R2 B' L2 F2 B' U' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' D U' B2 R' F D'
33. 17.806 U' L U2 L B2 R L' D' U' B2 R2 F' R D R' B' L' D U2 B2 U' B L' F2 D2
34. 17.940 U R L' F' L R' U D' B2 F2 D2 R2 L' F' U' R U2 R2 D2 L D' R L2 D2 U'
35. 20.249 D' F2 B U' F' R L F B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' B2 D2 F' U2 L B' U D' L' D' R
36. 21.229 F' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 L' F' R2 L D2 B' R' B' F U2 F2 D B' R' U' F2 L2 F L'
37. 17.189 U2 R D' L' F2 R' U D2 R2 F2 L F D' R' B2 D L2 F' D L R' U2 R2 F' L'
38. 26.139 B2 D2 L' B2 F L2 F' L R F2 L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 U' F' U2 D2 B2 F' L
39. 21.562 R2 B2 F' L2 R D B2 L F U R U B2 L' U' B2 L' F' R' L2 B' R D' F2 U
40. 21.084 D F D' R2 L B U' F B' R2 D2 F R2 B D U' F' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' L R
41. 20.951 L B2 F2 D2 L' U2 L R U' D' L2 R U B' U D' L2 F' L' F D F' D' L U'
42. 17.462 R D U' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R L2 U2 B2 U2 R L' D' U2 B' R U2 D2 L D' B2 L
43. (15.451) R' U R U' R2 U2 R' F R' D L' R' U' D' F' B' D' L D R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2
44. 20.986 L2 R2 F U' F R2 F R2 L' D' U' R' F L F' R' U2 R2 L2 D2 U R2 L U2 B2
45. 23.333 F L2 R2 U R L' D2 B F2 L' D' L R B' F2 R2 U' L2 B' D' F R' B2 U' F2
46. 19.039 U D R2 U2 B2 L F R' D' F' R' D2 U2 B F R B R2 F L D' B2 D L2 F2
47. 16.222 D2 U' R2 U' F2 B' U2 F2 U R' U L D U L B R2 F2 D U B L' B' F2 D'
48. 17.315 B L' F2 R2 U2 L' B U2 L' U B2 D' R U D2 R2 D U2 B2 L F' U' L' U B'
49. 21.986 B' F' R' D' B2 L' B' U2 D B F R D2 U' L2 F' D' F2 U B' F2 U R D' F
50. 22.418 L' B2 L' D2 B' F' L2 F L2 F' B U2 B2 R' L B2 L' B F' R' L' D' B2 R' F2
51. 24.060 F L2 R' B' L2 R' F' L' R F2 R' B2 D' L2 U D' B' D L U D L F' R2 U
52. 17.515 L2 U' D2 F2 D2 R D2 U L2 F' R2 B2 D2 R F' D2 B F R2 B' L' D' L2 D2 R'
53. 21.140 L' R2 F' R2 F2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U R F' L2 F U L F2 D' F2 B' D2 R
54. 23.136 F' U2 B2 F' L' U L R2 D2 U2 B' L D R D2 U2 B L' R2 D' F' B' D' F2 U'
55. 21.876 U2 F' D R2 U' L B' D' U L B' D2 B' U D2 B' F2 R' B' R' D2 B L2 B L2
56. 15.625 R' L2 D' F2 U' L2 B' R' U D' B' R2 F' B' R' D2 R L B' U' B' R U2 F' L2
57. 16.288 R' L F2 U B' U L D' R B' L R2 F2 D' B R2 B' U' L F' R D2 U2 B2 L
58. 18.292 L' D U F' D' L' R2 B' R L D B2 U' D2 B D B2 R' L' B L B F2 D2 F'
59. 18.789 B2 F L' F2 U D2 B2 U2 R D F' D' R U' D' L' B' D2 B L U2 R B2 D2 L2
60. 21.404 L2 U2 L' U' B' L2 R2 B F2 L2 R' U2 R B U L U R L' F2 R2 D' L B F'
61. 20.822 D' L' B' R F' D2 B R2 F U B F U' L2 F2 U' L2 R F' L2 B2 L' B' R' F2
62. 16.366 F' B2 U D' R U' R D' B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B U B2 D F' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L
63. 17.837 D R2 F2 B' U2 F' B2 R' F U D' R F R2 U R' D2 U' L R2 B F R U2 L2
64. 15.589 U' B L' D U B L' R' D B' F2 R' U' B U' L D L2 R' D' F D' B U2 F'
65. 16.314 L2 D' R2 L' B U2 R2 B R2 L' F' U2 R B2 D2 U' R' D2 U2 L2 F R D' B' R
66. 18.674 B' D' U2 R F' L2 B' R L2 U' L' F' U' D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B' D' L U2 D
67. 17.809 F' D' U L' B U' L2 F R2 D2 U' R' U L2 D' R D' F2 L R B R2 F R' B2
68. 19.390 F R L D' L U' F L B' L' F' R' U2 D F2 U2 R2 L U D2 R2 L B' L F'
69. 18.194 B2 D2 F2 L B L B R' D' L F' B L2 U D B' D L D' B L R2 U' F' U
70. 21.597 F' U' R2 B2 D2 L' D B2 F2 U2 R B' F D L B2 L U2 L2 B L D2 F D' F2
71. 17.018 B2 F2 D2 L2 F' L D' U2 R' F' L U R' D B' R2 L F' R2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 R2
72. 21.799 R2 F R F2 U2 F2 D' R2 L' B2 L' U' D2 R' U2 F U2 B' L2 D' B2 U D R2 L'
73. (29.936) L F2 D' R2 B U' D B2 U2 F L B' F' D L D U2 B2 L' D L R2 F' B' L2
74. 25.571 L2 R2 F2 D B' R2 F' D2 R2 U' D2 R D2 B F' L U2 R D' R F L2 B D' L2
75. 15.981 U' F U2 D' L2 U' D R B' F D2 U F2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' D' B2 U L' R2 D2 R'
76. 16.460 L B2 R F R2 B' D' U2 L' U2 D B L2 R2 D2 U' R B L' B L2 R2 B2 U' B'
77. 18.070 F L2 R F B' R' D L' R' B F U B2 U L D R D B' F R D' F U2 L
78. 22.427 B F L' D' U' L' D2 U B D' U' R2 D B D2 U B2 U R B' U' L B' D L'
79. 20.137 D U2 F U' L D2 F2 R' U2 B' L' B' U L2 D' B2 U L' D L R' D2 L2 D2 R'
80. 19.200 L' B2 U' L' D2 U' R' D F' U' L2 R B' L B U D2 L2 D2 U B U B2 F' D
81. 19.731 L2 D' L D' B' R' D L' F R B' R' L U2 F R2 B R' L2 U' L' B D2 L B'
82. 20.092 R2 B R' D' L' B' L2 R' D F2 D L R' U' B F2 D2 F2 R2 B' D' L' B' D2 L'
83. 23.833 U L' U' D F2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 R D F L U D2 L2 U' F U R' U' L2 B2 R'
84. 24.592 B L' U' B2 F2 D' R2 B L2 D2 F D2 F' B' R L U2 F2 L2 R B2 R2 U B R'
85. 17.053 F R L D F2 U R B' L' R F' D2 R F U' R' D' R' L D B' F L F' L2
86. 19.676 F' B L2 B R U F' L2 D2 R2 F' L F2 D' L' U2 D' F2 R' F2 U' B F2 U D
87. 20.675 U D2 F2 U R F' U L U D' B' L B F R2 D U F2 U L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F
88. 16.109+ L' F R2 F R' B2 F2 U' R' D B' F U2 D R2 B2 R B R' D2 L' R2 D2 L2 F'
89. 17.934 D R2 L D' L' U2 F2 D U' R' D L' F U' D2 R' D2 R B D2 L2 D2 R' U' F'
90. 17.892 L' R B2 U2 F2 B' D' R D2 U F2 U B2 L' U L' F R B2 R' D' R L B' F
91. 18.887 F D B L B2 U F2 U D R B' F' U2 D2 B D' B2 R2 D' B' F' R2 B' U F
92. 16.473 R' U R U' R' D R' D' U B2 R' F2 L2 R F2 D2 U' L F U R' D' R' U' D2
93. 21.129+ R L2 B' D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U F U2 L D2 B2 R2 F D' L' U' F' L
94. 19.957 B2 D' U F2 R' D B2 D' U2 R2 D' L' B' L' U2 L' R' B' F U2 D2 F R' F2 U'
95. 21.513 U' D2 B2 U' F' B' U2 D2 B2 D' U' F' B R2 U2 F B' R' F U2 D2 B R2 F2 R
96. 21.453 F B2 R2 D2 F' R' F2 B2 R' U F2 B' D2 R2 U2 D B' D2 B U F2 L B2 F' L2
97. 21.281 F D2 B F2 U D' L2 F2 L2 D' B' F2 R' D U' L2 D F L R D2 L' D' F2 B
98. 20.369 B' R' U' L2 U F2 D2 U2 L2 U' D' F' D' L' D2 B L' R2 U' L' R2 F L' D2 B2
99. 19.479 U D' L' R B2 R2 U F U2 D' L2 F' D2 L' B' D' B' D' R' D B D2 B D2 B'
100. 18.258 F' R' B2 D' L2 D' B L' R' B' D' U R' L B' F' U R B' F L B R' U2 D


----------



## Shortey (Jan 15, 2010)

Pyraminx:

Average of 12: 10.536
Average of 5: 9.430

Been Pyraminxing for a week. =)


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

Magic PB a5 and single:

1.33, (1.32), (1.47), 1.37, 1.34.

(During weekly comp)


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 16, 2010)

7.76	

B U2 R2 D' F L2 D F R2 F' D' B2 L2 R F R' B2 F2 D L D2 L2 B D' U

y2z' rU2RU'BU2
x RMU2M'rUR'U'M'UR'
U2R'U'RU'R'U2R
M'U2M' UM2U


I imploded.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 16, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> X RMU2M'rUR'U'M'UR'
> .



Fixed. That's a sexy solve.


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > X RMU2M'rUR'U'M'UR'
> ...



I always manage to get some sort of typo >_>

and yes it was very sexy indeed


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 16, 2010)

I finally gat a sub 30 avg. of 12 
Statistics for 01-15-2010 22:26:25

Average: 29.92
Standard Deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 26.41
Worst Time: 37.67
Individual Times:
1.	(26.41)	B2 F2 D2 B D' R' B F' R B R' U2 F2 U R' B U2 F' D2 R B2 R' D' B' R2
2.	31.75	L2 R F' D2 U' B U B' R2 F D' U' L2 R' B' F D2 U' L' D U L' B F' L2
3.	26.67	L D' B F' L2 B' F2 L' B' L' R B L D' F' D2 U' B' D' U2 F2 D2 U R' D
4.	26.70	D' B' L2 B' L' R' D U R B2 F L R' D2 B F' D B' D2 U' F U' F2 L2 B
5.	28.19	D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B L2 U' L' U R' U' B L' U B2 F L B F R'
6.	31.83	D' B' F' D U2 L' D' B F2 U' B' R2 B F' D L R D' U' F D2 B R2 D' U'
7.	31.58	U2 B2 F U2 B' L2 R2 F D' U B' D' L2 D' L' D2 U F2 U L2 R D' U' L' R
8.	(37.67)	B F L2 B' D' U2 B F2 U' R' U L B2 F D' F2 U2 B' F D B L' B2 F' U'
9.	32.20	F D2 U B F2 L2 R D2 U F2 D' L R2 F D U L2 R' B F' D' U' R' B2 D
10.	28.94	R' D' B' F' U L2 D U' R2 U2 L R' D' U B F' U' R' D R2 B2 D' U B2 F
11.	31.66	B2 D U' B2 F D' U2 L2 R B' L F' U2 B2 L B' U' F2 D' U F' D' U2 L D2
12.	29.67	R' B' D2 R B' R2 D' L' R' B L' B' F' L R D U' B2 L2 R' B' D' U2 R2 D2

the first 5 solves was also my PB avg.of 5 (27.19)


----------



## blade740 (Jan 16, 2010)

Practicing sq1. Going for WR tomorrow.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.09
worst time: 21.69

current avg5: 12.80 (σ = 2.18)
best avg5: 11.45 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 12.84 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 12.06 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 13.73 (σ = 2.36)
session mean: 13.76



Spoiler



1. 14.13 (6,-4) / (3,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (-5,-3) / (6,-1) / (-3,4) / (3,4) / (0,-2) / (1,4) / (2,6) / (2,-2) 
2. 15.75 (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (6,2) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) 
3. 9.80 (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,-2) / (2,3) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (3,4) / (-1,-1) / (4,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (5,3) / (4,0) 
4. 13.44 (-2,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (6,-4) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (-2,-4) / (2,-4) / (4,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-5) 
5. (21.69) (-3,-4) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-5,3) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (-4,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (2,4) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,0) /
6. 13.22 (1,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,2) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (-4,3) / (2,3) / (-1,1) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (0,1) 
7. 21.34 (-5,-4) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (1,3) / (-5,4) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (4,-4) / (1,4) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (1,-2) / (6,5) /
8. 18.55 (4,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-1) / (3,4) / (4,6) / (4,-1) / (0,-4) / (2,5) / (6,4) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,4) /
9. 13.05 (3,2) / (6,6) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (6,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,2) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (2,6) / (0,4) / (0,-4) 
10. 14.06 (3,2) / (6,0) / (6,-5) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (5,6) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (-4,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,-1) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (4,-2) /
11. 18.02 (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (4,-5) / (2,4) / (-2,4) / (-2,4) / (4,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (2,4) / (2,-4) /
12. 15.15 (-5,-4) / (3,3) / (-4,-5) / (2,6) / (2,2) / (0,6) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,-2) / (2,2) / (4,0) 
13. 13.59 (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,-2) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (5,-3) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (0,4) 
14. 13.25 (-3,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (-2,3) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-4,4) /
15. 13.93 (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (-5,-4) / (6,2) / (0,-2) 
16. 12.56 (1,2) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-1,-5) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (-4,-2) / (-2,6) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (0,5) 
17. 13.50 (4,6) / (5,6) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (1,6) / (5,5) / (0,1) / (-2,-5) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,2) /
18. 13.50 (-5,-1) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-2) /
19. 16.15 (-5,3) / (0,3) / (-1,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (1,-5) / (5,2) / (-3,4) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (0,-4) /
20. 16.46 (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,2) / (1,2) / (4,0) / (-5,-2) / (-2,6) / (-4,1) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (0,6) 
21. 13.02 (-5,-1) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (5,6) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) 
22. 10.08 (-2,5) / (6,6) / (4,3) / (-3,6) / (3,2) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (2,3) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (2,-5) / (0,6) / (1,6) /
23. 16.68 (3,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (3,-2) / (-3,6) / (-4,1) / (4,-3) / (4,-3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (-4,-4) / (1,6) / (3,0) 
24. (7.09) (-2,2) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (1,6) / (3,-1) / (0,-5) / (3,4) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (6,-2) / (-4,6) / (3,4) / (3,4) / (6,4) /
25. 15.68 (6,6) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (3,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-2) / (2,4) /
26. 15.27 (4,-1) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (2,6) / (1,-2) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,-2) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4) /
27. 10.02 (-2,5) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (4,6) / (5,0) / (6,6) / (-2,0) /
28. 13.66 (-3,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,6) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (-1,4) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) /
29. 12.58 (4,0) / (5,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,6) / (1,6) / (6,2) / (5,0) / (2,-4) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (-1,6) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (0,1) / (3,-2) 
30. 11.59 (0,5) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (3,4) / (2,3) / (3,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) 
31. 14.71 (-5,5) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (2,0) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (2,1) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (0,-4) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-4,6) / (4,5) /
32. 16.33 (4,5) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,-2) / (-4,4) / (-4,0) 
33. 14.19 (-2,6) / (3,-4) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (-1,-2) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (2,-2) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (-1,3) / (-5,6) 
34. 11.44 (1,6) / (-1,-1) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-2,5) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (4,-3) / (6,-4) / (1,-2) /
35. 12.72 (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (5,4) / (3,2) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (6,6) / (-2,-2) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (2,6) / (5,6) / (-2,6) / (-4,6) 
36. 13.41 (-5,5) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (4,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (2,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (-2,2) / (4,0) 
37. 10.56 (3,6) / (-3,6) / (2,1) / (-2,3) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (6,-2) / (0,1) / (-2,5) / (2,-2) / (-2,5) / (3,1) / (6,6) / (0,3) 
38. 12.86 (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (-2,5) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,6) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (6,-2) 
39. 11.34 (1,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) 
40. 10.97 (0,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-2,4) / (-1,-4) / (-1,-2) / (6,6) / (0,-5) / (2,0) 
41. 15.40 (0,2) / (1,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (4,6) / (5,6) / (4,-3) / (3,6) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,2) /
42. 15.02 (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,4) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (-4,-5) / (-2,6) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,-4) / (4,2) / (2,4) /
43. 12.75 (6,0) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (-5,-2) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (-1,-4) / (4,6) / (6,-2) /
44. 11.78 (-2,3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (5,6) / (2,-2) / (6,-1) / (-4,4) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (4,-3) / (-3,2) / (6,-2) / (-2,3) 
45. 12.72 (4,5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,1) / (0,-1) / (-3,-2) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (2,-4) / (-2,-4) / (0,6) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (2,-4) /
46. 10.52 (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-5,1) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) /
47. 10.77 (-5,5) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (4,5) / (-2,0) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (5,-5) / (0,5) / (2,-4) / (-2,5) / (0,6) 
48. 11.80 (1,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (-4,3) / (-2,6) / (-2,4) / (0,-4) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-2,2) / (3,6) /
49. 16.06 (1,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (4,5) / (-3,4) / (3,4) / (2,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,6) / (1,2) / (-2,-4) / (-4,6) / (6,-2) / (0,-2) /
50. 15.83 (0,2) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (0,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (3,0) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (6,4) / (-1,-4) / (3,0)


----------



## Anthony (Jan 16, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.59
worst time: 6.83

current avg5: 3.64 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 2.65 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 3.55 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 3.12 (σ = 0.77)

session avg: 3.52 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 3.55


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 16, 2010)

2.99, 3.46, 3.45, 3.64, 4.83, 4.23, 3.85, 3.89, 4.13, 4.11, 3.41, 3.75 => 3.79 avg12

lanlan 2x2 WITHOUT sun-smith-roux colorscheme =P


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 16, 2010)

3X3 Ao5: 23.23 

23.88
22.32
18.10 (Woot! PB! )
23.47
37.13 (What?! Epic fail and PB all in one average?! :fp)

This is only really an accomplishment because I broke my PB, and I used my Mini C.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 16, 2010)

2.77, 3.03, 3.50, 4.94, 3.30, (2.76), 4.91, 3.59, 4.10, 3.36, (5.97), 4.10 = 3.76


----------



## Muesli (Jan 16, 2010)

3x3x3 sub 20 average of 5!!!

Average of 5: 19.72
1. (21.86) L2 U D' B D2 F2 D2 B2 F' R D2 L R U' B2 U' F2 R' D' F' L F B R' L 
2. (18.62) F B R' B L' R F D2 F' R B F2 R' L2 B' U2 D R B' U2 F' L R' U' R 
3. 20.50 B' L2 B' F L F' B U' D' R2 L' F R2 F2 D U' R' F D' R2 D' F' B' D B 
4. 19.72 D' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' R' U' R F U B F' R' B2 U F' U L F' U2 B2 R L 
5. 18.94 L' U B' U F R' F' D' R F L2 R' B' R' U2 B D2 F L B U F' L2 D L2

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 16, 2010)

Decided to OH this morning and got a PB of 32.57


----------



## Kxg (Jan 16, 2010)

Sub-20 average of 12! Finally!

Average: 19.92
Individual Times:
1.	18.95	
2.	18.53	
3.	18.55	
4.	(18.05)	
5.	(24.00)	
6.	21.14	
7.	18.70	
8.	22.64	
9.	20.79	
10.	21.99+	
11.	19.22	
12.	18.67	


And a PB single (full step) 13.95. Yay.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 16, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.59
1. 15.10 (1,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (5,5) / (0,6) / (-3,1) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (3,-2) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,1) / (6,-4) / (2,-3)
2. 14.89 (3,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (2,6) / (1,-2) / (-3,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,-2) /
3. (11.74) (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (6,-5) / (-4,5) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) /
4. 16.17 (-5,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (-3,6) / (-1,-4) / (-3,1)
5. (19.67) (-3,-4) / (6,-2) / (3,3) / (-5,2) / (-4,4) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-5,-4) / (-2,-2) / (2,-2) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (4,0) /
6. 13.09 (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (0,-5) / (3,6) / (5,3) / (6,6) / (6,-2) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,1) / (-1,-3) /
7. 17.20 (3,-4) / (3,6) / (4,-5) / (6,-4) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-3) / (2,6) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (2,-5) / (-2,0) / (2,6) / (6,2) /
8. 16.38 (-2,5) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (5,6) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (4,-1) / (-3,4)
9. 18.12 (-5,3) / (3,-4) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,4) / (4,-1) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (-2,-3) / (2,6) / (6,-2) / (5,0)
10. 14.87 (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (2,-4) / (3,2) / (1,-2) / (3,4) / (2,2) / (-5,6) / (3,-2) / (4,0) / (6,-2) / (6,2) /
11. 14.68 (6,-1) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (5,0) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-5) / (-1,0)
12. 15.40 / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (-5,6) / (0,-4) / (1,1) / (-1,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-4) / (2,-1) / (0,2) / (4,-2) / (0,6)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2010)

You posted a sub-15 average before, right? Scramble 2 is nice, got 8.77 no warm-up.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 16, 2010)

No, my PB before this was 16.30 I think. Maybe a little faster, but not sub-16

Edit: it was 16.21 with 4.44 SD (instead of the 1.34 on this recent avg), with a counting 9 and a counting 27 lol 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=238687#post238687


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2010)

What about this?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 16, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> What about this?



That was sim. This one was irl sq1. You can usually tell because sim scrambles have crap like (8,10) instead of (-4,-2).


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 17, 2010)

meh, i love lanlan 2x2.

(4.93), 4.54, 3.50, (2.44), 4.00, 2.76, 3.58, 4.60, 3.23, 3.94, 3.34, 3.34 =>3.68 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.68
1. (4.93) F2 R' F U2 F' R'
2. 4.54 U' R2 U R' U2 R F R2 U
3. 3.50 R' U2 R F R2 U' F2 U
4. (2.44) F2 U' R F2 R' F R F2
5. 4.00 R U' F2 U R' F R U'
6. 2.76 U' R' F' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U'
7. 3.58 F U' R U2 R U2 R' F R2 U'
8. 4.60 F' R F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U
9. 3.23 U F' U F' U2 R F U2 R'
10. 3.94 R' U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U2
11. 3.34 R' U' R F' R' F' U2 F' R' U'
12. 3.34 U' R2 U2 R' U R F' R2 U'


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 17, 2010)

Just started practicing 4x4 and got a PB average and single.
Average of 5: 1:32.32
Single: 1:28.59


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2010)

Won a competition for the first time  And first sub-14 avg5 (13.67) in comp  And first sub-3:30 (and first sub-3 and first sub-2:30) BLD in comp  And a 16.45 sq1 single in comp  And I have a lanlan 2x2 now


----------



## Anthony (Jan 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Won a competition for the first time  And first sub-14 avg5 (13.67) in comp  And first sub-3:30 (and first sub-3 and first sub-2:30) BLD in comp  And a 16.45 sq1 single in comp  And I have a lanlan 2x2 now



Sounds like you had a good day. Congrats, qq.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 17, 2010)

Just for Simon 

Average of 12: 14.91
1. 12.27 (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (2,6) / (-2,-5) / (4,-3) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (-4,-2) / (2,6) / (4,0) / (5,6) / (-2,-5) / (-3,4) /
2. 14.69 (-3,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (2,6) / (1,0) / (1,-1) / (5,0) / (6,0) /
3. 14.52 (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (-4,5) / (-2,3) /
4. 13.92 (4,5) / (0,-3) / (-1,6) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (4,-3) / (2,3) / (-2,-2) / (-2,2) / (4,-3) / (-1,2) / (-2,6) / (-3,0) /
5. (10.42) (4,0) / (-4,-3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (6,6) / (2,4) / (-2,-4) /
6. 14.28 (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,-4) / (-4,2) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (-2,-4) / (-4,2) / (-2,-4) / (2,0) / (-4,2) / (2,2) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (0,6)
7. 17.48 (-5,-3) / (-4,2) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) /
8. 15.37 (4,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (4,6) / (2,6) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-4,3) / (-5,-5) /
9. 14.31 (3,0) / (6,6) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (2,3) / (4,-5) / (0,6) / (-1,6) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (4,-5)
10. 15.82 (1,3) / (3,6) / (2,2) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (6,-1) / (-2,6) / (4,5) / (5,0) / (4,6) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,4) /
11. (22.51) (6,0) / (3,3) / (1,6) / (0,-4) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (2,2) / (2,6) / (-4,2) / (-4,-2) / (0,2)
12. 16.46 (-5,3) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (1,0) / (3,5) / (-4,0) 

I can turn fast irl again :3


----------



## Caedus (Jan 17, 2010)

Sub 20 AO5. 19.75. YAY!

22.49 AO50


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 17, 2010)

14.25, 16.16, 13.87, (7.49), 17.85, 11.90, 22.71, 21.43, 14.76, 17.23, 21.14==>17.13 avg12, domino. 

i either use pochmann or corners first, depends on the skrambel.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.13
1. 14.25 L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2
2. 16.16 B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2
3. 13.87 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2
4. (7.49) U B2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2
5. 17.85 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U
6. 11.90 U2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2
7. 22.71 R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2
8. 21.43 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2
9. 14.76 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 F2 U R2 L2
10. 17.23 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2
11. 21.14 L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2
12. (DNF) R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 17, 2010)

Average: 11.31
Standard Deviation: 0.79
1. 11.43 L2 R' U' L2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 B' F L R' D' U2 F L2 F2 D2 U' L' B L R F'
2. 12.45 L' B' F D2 U' L' R2 D U' L2 B2 F2 D B2 F L R2 B L' D' U R2 U' L2 B
3. 10.08 L U B' U F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 F' D' L' U L R B2 R' B2 D' U2 F' D2 L
4. 12.29 U2 F2 L2 R' U' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U' L' R' D L2 R' D' U R B' F R2 D F'
5. 10.81 L2 R B' F' D' U L2 R B D2 L2 R F D B2 F R B2 D2 L B2 D B' F' L'
6. 10.72 D2 U2 B2 R' U B2 F U R' F2 R2 D B' F' D2 U B' U' B' D L D U' L' R
7. (13.62) F D2 U' R2 D B' R2 U2 F2 R' D B L' F2 U B R2 D U' B' F D L R2 U2
8. 12.27 U L2 B D B F2 L R2 B F2 L' R F' L2 B' L R B F' D U B2 D' B2 F
9. 11.70 B2 R' B2 D' U2 R D U' L' U2 L' R F R2 D2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 R' B F R' B2
10. 10.61 D2 F' L2 R2 D' L R2 D' U2 L F L B' F2 L B L R' B2 F U' L' D' B2 R
11. 10.72 B' R D U L U' L' R' B' D2 U2 B' F' D U' R' D' U' F2 L R2 U' L R F2
12. (9.85) L2 R D' F2 R2 B' F L B2 R2 B' F D U' F2 D U2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L'

Woot woot ^^
roux4life


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2010)

Accidentally did an avg100 of 2x2 while playing around with my lanlan XD Still using pure Ortega although I seem to force a lot of skips.

best scramble: R U F U'
best avg5: 4.19 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 4.64 (σ = 0.79)
best avg100: 5.45 (σ = 1.21)


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 17, 2010)

new pb non-lucky single 23.38 and pb avg5 25.87

Maybe I can get my first crazy lucky sub20 solve at berkley =) the 23 still didn't feel very fast.


----------



## Kian (Jan 17, 2010)

4x4 PB 1:07.41 Avg 12 by like 5 seconds LOL.

1:08.07, 57.33, 1:04.77, 1:09.55, 1:05.82, 1:05.22, 1:05.63, 58.42, 1:20.77, 1:05.86, 1:16.33, 1:14.48


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 17, 2010)

300TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 17, 2010)

PB avg of 12- 17.50


----------



## ianini (Jan 17, 2010)

Average of 5: 4.45
1. (3.55) F' R F2 R' U2 R' F' U' F 
2. 5.21 F' R U2 R U' R2 U 
3. 3.59 R2 F U F U R2 F' R F2 U' 
4. (6.59) U' R' F' U' F2 R F2 R2 U2 
5. 4.56 F2 U' R2 F R U' R' U2 
With my new lan-lan!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Just for Simon
> 
> Average of 12: 14.91
> 1. 12.27 (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (2,6) / (-2,-5) / (4,-3) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (-4,-2) / (2,6) / (4,0) / (5,6) / (-2,-5) / (-3,4) /
> ...




12.93, 12.80, 10.68, 13.70, (9.96), 12.61, 13.86, 10.40, 12.16, (14.44), 13.40, 11.43 = 12.40

Now for a real session with slightly less ridiculous scrambles:

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Average: 14.45
Standard Deviation: 2.96
Best Time: 8.27
Worst Time: 22.12
Parities: 14

14.04, 12.10, 15.00, 15.96, 12.02, (22.12), 9.19, 13.08, 12.66, 16.66, (8.27), 10.95 = 13.17
9.19, 13.08, 12.66, (16.66), (8.27) = 11.64



Spoiler



1.	15.04	(0,-4) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,4)	P
2.	12.31	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (2,5) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-2,1) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (6,5) /
3.	15.25	(0,-1) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (0,5) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (4,2) / (-4,1)	P
4.	12.64	(0,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (3,1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) /
5.	12.47	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (4,4) / (5,4) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (6,5) /
6.	12.73	(0,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (2,0) /
7.	19.86	(6,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) /	P
8.	16.82	(-2,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (2,1) / (-2,4) / (4,2) / (4,2) / (2,4) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) /	P
9.	14.85	(-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-4,5) / (1,4) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (-3,4)	P
10.	15.84	(3,2) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,4) / (-3,5) / (-2,1) / (0,5) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-5,2) / (0,4) /	P
11.	12.13	(4,-3) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) /
12.	14.42	(-3,5) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
13.	14.62	(3,3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3)
14.	14.04	(1,2) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (1,5) / (-4,1)
15.	12.10	(-2,-3) / (5,-1) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-4,3) /
16.	15.00	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (3,2) / (-5,0) / (3,2) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,5) / (3,4) / (-2,0)	P
17.	15.96	(-3,6) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (0,3)	P
18.	12.02	(-5,2) / (0,-3) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (-2,3) / (5,4) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0)
19.	22.12	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (6,0)	P
20.	9.19	(0,2) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (5,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0)
21.	13.08	(0,5) / (0,-5) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) /
22.	12.66	(-2,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) /
23.	16.66	(-3,5) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (3,3) / (5,3) / (-5,1) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (4,0) /	P
24.	8.27	(-5,6) / (-4,5) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (2,2) / (0,4)
25.	10.95	(4,2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (-4,1) / (6,2) / (2,4) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4)
26.	14.71	(-2,-1) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (6,0)
27.	20.47	(0,6) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (4,0) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-5,4) /	P
28.	16.57	(-5,-4) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (5,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4)	P
29.	15.87	(-2,-3) / (0,6) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (4,2)	P
30.	14.93	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (4,2) / (0,1) / (4,4) / (4,1) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0)	P


----------



## ianini (Jan 17, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.91
1. (5.52) U' F2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F R' U 
2. 4.09 R' F2 R2 F' R F' R F 
3. (2.83) U2 R U' R2 U2 F' U' F U2 
4. 4.56 F' U2 F' U R2 U' F2 R' U 
5. 3.08 R F2 U' R U F2 U F' U

Just loosened the screws on my lan-lan!


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 17, 2010)

FIRST SUB 30 average EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjk (Jan 17, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> FIRST SUB 30 average EVER!!!!!!!!


Congrats. I'm expecting you to be sub-20 or even sub-15 by the time I get back so we will be able to have some nice races.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 17, 2010)

uhhhh
18.72 OH single
I average 40
HOW DID THIS HAPPEN

EDIT: 9.18 single 3x3
wut is happening


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 17, 2010)

24.21 avg 50 with my store bought. Preparing for Canberra comp.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> 24.21 avg 50 with my store bought. Preparing for Canberra comp.



I had a 25.07 a25 with my storebought earlier. As soon as I finish this a100 I'm doing with my type f, I'll do some storebought practise.

Pop with type f on an f-perm (my alg takes about 5 seconds for me!) I reassembled the 3 pieces, yet had a 19.40 time. I consider this a very good time, and without the pop, and with a t or a or u-perm, I probably would've had a pb.

*HOLY CRAP! Sub 20 a5. Will post results at end of this full average.*


----------



## pappas (Jan 18, 2010)

15.45 Square 1 solve. Never got sub 25 before and I got this just then. Kite-kite, and permutation was just double J perm.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 18, 2010)

2x2 single: 2.71


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

14.91 L R F' D B2 U R2 L B' U' B2 R F B L' R2 D L R2 D2 L' U2 D F' U
X-cross, nice f2l, and U-perm. (not an oll skip)

Almost considering this as a pb, as it was a long solution, whereas the 13.90 was like 45 moves.

Edit: Cross on top.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 14.91 L R F' D B2 U R2 L B' U' B2 R F B L' R2 D L R2 D2 L' U2 D F' U
> X-cross, nice f2l, and U-perm. (not an oll skip)
> 
> Almost considering this as a pb, as it was a long solution, whereas the 13.90 was like 45 moves.
> ...



I liked that. Although no x-cross, I got easy F2L and a PLL skip.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

IT IS DONE, MY SECOND AVERAGE OF 100. BEHOLD:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.91
worst time: 30.17

current mean of 3: 20.94 (σ = 1.59)
best mean of 3: 17.42 (σ = 1.78)

current avg5: 22.34 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 18.36 (σ = 2.40)

current avg12: 23.37 (σ = 2.45)
best avg12: 20.78 (σ = 2.94)

current avg100: 23.26 (σ = 3.19)
best avg100: 23.26 (σ = 3.19)

session avg: 23.26 (σ = 3.19)
session mean: 23.25


All times and scrambles:


Spoiler



Session average: 23.26
1. 22.74 R' F L' F D' B' R B2 R2 D' F2 D' R B2 F U' D B U2 B2 R2 U B R' L' 
2. 21.64 F' U2 D2 L U D2 R' D2 L' F2 D L R2 U2 D R2 L' F' D U L' F R U L2 
3. 22.32 U R2 U R' F R' B2 R2 B' D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B' F2 D 
4. 29.75 L2 U' D' R2 D' U' L' R' B F2 L2 B2 L' U F2 B' L' U' B' F' D' L U' L' U 
5. 22.58 F B L' D' U F2 R2 D' U2 B U2 D B' R' U' L2 U D F' R2 B2 L2 B' R' L' 
6. 25.62 U B' R D' U' R U B' R' B2 U' F' U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B U2 L2 B' F' U L' 
7. 23.80 L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 B' U' B2 L F2 D F U' F' U D' L2 B U' B L2 R' 
8. 23.69 L R' F B2 U' B2 R L U D2 R2 F L D2 B2 L' R U2 R' F2 U F2 U L2 F' 
9. 23.59 D R2 L B2 F R' D F L B2 F R L2 D' B D B' L2 F2 R2 B L' U' R D 
10. 21.75 U2 R' B2 U' L B' R' F R L' B F L U2 L B' D B R2 U' R' F2 R F L 
11. 24.29 U D F2 U D' F2 B' U2 D2 R F D U2 B2 D2 B U2 D' F' U F L' U' B D 
12. 20.10 F' B L' D2 R B2 U2 L' D U B2 F' L U2 R' U B' F' U2 F' D' L2 U' F U' 
13. 19.40 B F' U2 R2 U F' R' L D F2 U2 B F R2 U2 B L R2 U L' R D U' L U' 
14. 18.81 U R2 L2 B2 D L D' B' U' L F' L U2 B L D L B2 D2 L' D R B L2 U' 
15. 20.16 U2 B L2 B U2 L U2 B2 U D' B2 R U' D L R D U' B' D F' R' U2 F B' 
16. 28.90 U2 B2 R D2 F R' B' R2 U2 D' B D U2 F B2 U L2 D B2 L2 R' F2 U F' L 
17. 25.39 B2 F R' L U B' R B' U B2 R2 U B' R F B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B L2 R' F R 
18. 20.78 R F' R F2 R B2 U2 B' L U2 R' D L D B2 R B2 L' U R F L2 D B2 U' 
19. 24.10 R2 L2 B2 F U R L' F L2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' L2 U B U B2 L' F2 L' R' F2 R 
20. 24.47 R2 L' D' L' R B2 U' D R2 U R2 B U2 R B2 L' F' B2 U' R' L' D B' U' R 
21. 22.42 L R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U' L F2 R U2 R F2 B' D R L' U2 F2 D' F' R D2 
22. 21.55 R L2 F' D' U' F' L2 U B' F U2 D R' F' D U' R' B' F L' U2 R2 L U' L2 
23. 25.47 B2 F' R2 F' L R' F' R B' L' B U' L' F2 R B R D F2 R B2 F' D2 U L 
24. 20.16 F B2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 B2 U2 D' F' R' D' L2 U2 F' U R' U' D' R2 U D' R2 B2 
25. 18.84 U2 R L2 D2 F2 L' B' L R2 D' B R2 L U' D' R' D B2 L2 U2 L U B2 R B2 
26. 24.45 U' B2 U R2 U F' B U2 F2 U D' B2 U' R F2 L D B F2 D' L D2 R' D' R 
27. 20.99 D F U2 R' U B2 D2 U' L2 D2 F' R U2 F' B D F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R F2 L 
28. 29.98 F2 B R' D U' R2 F D2 L D F' D2 F' U' L' D' F' B2 U' F2 D R B U' R 
29. 22.78 D B' U2 R2 L' F2 B' R' F2 B2 L' R B L' U2 L2 U F R2 U B' F2 L2 R B2 
30. 23.97 R L2 U F2 L' R' U' F2 B L U2 F' L B2 D2 F' B R' D B2 D' B D B' F2 
31. 23.78 F' L' U R U2 F' R B F' D B2 R2 F' B D' L2 U2 B2 R' D' R' U B L2 B' 
32. 28.84 U F D L B L' D2 L2 D2 R' D2 F' R D' F B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U' B L' 
33. 23.74 B2 L2 F2 U' B' F D2 U2 L U2 F2 L F' B' R U' D2 F2 L2 F' R B' U2 L2 U2 
34. 20.61 F' B R' B2 U B2 L U' B2 L' F' U' F2 R U D F D2 F D F2 D' U2 B2 D 
35. 24.06 D' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 D' U' F R2 D R L' B' D F L R2 U2 R B2 D' B2 U' B2 
36. 25.91 R D' B' F' U' D2 L B D2 U B' F' U2 F2 D F B' D' L2 B U' B2 D2 L' F 
37. 23.33 R' D2 L B D B' U D' R2 U D' B R B2 U R' B2 U R2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 D 
38. 27.97 D' R2 L B U' B2 D2 L' B2 U' F L2 B2 F U2 R2 B U B2 F' D B' D2 F B' 
39. 21.99 D' R2 U D L2 B L2 D F' U' R' B' U' B' F' L2 R B2 U' B U' D' L U D 
40. 23.21 D U' F2 L R' D2 F2 R B' R' D U B2 L B2 U' F2 D F R2 U R2 U L' U 
41. 24.64 D' L2 B D2 R' B2 L' U2 B D' F' U2 R2 B2 D L' U L' B L F L2 F B U2 
42. 22.91 F' L2 F U R' L2 F' L U D R2 L U D L' B2 D2 U2 B R2 B R2 L' U R2 
43. 22.47 U' R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 R' F U' B L' B' U2 F' U' F R2 D' U L2 R F U' R2 
44. (30.17) R' F R2 B L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 L F' D2 R2 F' R D2 R' F R' U2 B L2 U D' 
45. 29.19 U L2 B' L U' L B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R U2 B U' B2 D2 R2 L D2 R2 
46. 22.48 U2 F D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B' L D B' F' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' U F D2 U2 R F 
47. 24.92 R2 U2 B F' L B L D U B2 U B' R' B2 R B2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 D' B L R2 
48. 28.30 F2 D R L' D2 R L' U' D B U2 L' F' U' R2 L2 F2 D2 R U' F' D' L' F' B' 
49. 16.10 D2 R2 L2 B U B' F2 L2 U2 F' B' D L R' U B2 D' B2 L' R2 F2 L' B F2 D2 
50. 27.95 B' D U2 B2 L U2 L U2 D2 L2 B U B' R D2 F B2 D2 R' B' R D2 F' L' R' 
51. 25.98 F L2 F' B' D2 B R2 D' U' L F2 L2 R B R F B2 L D' B' L U B2 D L2 
52. 20.17 R' F' B U' B' R U L2 R2 F L2 F2 U' B2 D L' D L R B' D L' D' U' L2 
53. 21.97 D2 R U' L B2 U' R2 D' B' R' L B2 R L2 B R L' B2 L2 R U' D' F2 L2 U 
54. 16.27 L' D B' F R L2 B L' R' U R D2 R D' R B2 L' D R2 D' R2 B D U R 
55. 16.85 B2 R2 D U2 R' U' R' U2 R' D B2 U2 L' U L' D2 F' B U B2 L F B2 D' R 
56. 24.99 F2 D' B' L2 B2 U2 L B U' R' U' L2 R' F2 D' R U B L2 F' R' U2 B L2 F 
57. 21.74 R B U L' F' R' U2 F2 L D2 L2 D B2 D2 R F' D' B' R' B' R B2 F' D R2 
58. 16.49 U R B2 L2 D2 F2 L' D' B' U B' F' R2 B U' L' D2 U R' L2 B R2 F' U' L 
59. 25.49 F' B R F L2 F' L2 R2 D R' D F L' F2 L B' D L' F D2 B U D F' R' 
60. 19.38 L2 F L F' B' R' B2 L' U L2 D U' F D' L' D' B F2 D' U2 B2 F D2 F' D' 
61. 23.79 F D' F2 U2 D R' F U2 F2 R2 U' B F U' D B' D2 F' R B' F L R2 D' U2 
62. 18.00 F R' F2 D' F L U' B U' D2 L' D2 L2 U2 D' B' D' L F R' L U' D L F' 
63. 24.42 B' F D2 R L' F2 U' F D' F2 R2 B2 F R' D2 R' L' B' R U D' B R L U' 
64. 23.41 R' U F' B2 U' B2 D L' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R L U D B2 U' B2 R' B' R' B' F' 
65. 25.97 D2 L2 B' U R' F L2 U D' R B2 R2 D R' F' B' R U2 L' F2 B L' U' B2 D' 
66. 23.03 R2 U2 R2 F' U B R L D R2 F' R' D2 L' R B F' L' D' R' B F D' U' R2 
67. 27.32 D B U D L D F' U D' R2 L2 U' F2 U R' F' D2 R' L2 U2 D F2 R' D' L 
68. 26.81 U2 F' B2 R' B2 F D2 B' D2 L' U' R D2 B2 F2 L' U2 F R U B2 U2 F' L2 B 
69. 23.87 B2 L' D L2 F' B' R2 L' D L F2 R' F' U L' R U' F' U B R D2 U F U' 
70. 21.63 F' U' F2 B2 R' B' F' L B U B' F R2 D R U B' L' B2 R' D2 L U' B' D 
71. 21.91 L2 U2 R2 D L F2 D L' U' R2 D2 L' F B' U' R B2 R2 L2 F' B D2 B' R2 U' 
72. 24.81 F U B' D2 L U2 L2 R' D' F B D2 L2 D R B R2 D2 F D2 R' D U2 F B2 
73. 27.56 R' B L2 F' R2 B' R F' B' D' B' D' U F' B2 D' L' U2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L D 
74. 29.51 L F' B U2 R' B' U2 D F B L2 R2 B2 R' F2 R L' U' L' U B R' F B2 R 
75. 21.83 B F D' F U2 F2 L U2 L B2 F2 R2 D' R U' L R2 B L' U' F2 R2 B' U' D' 
76. 25.53 F' D2 U2 L' D' F L R' D' U2 L' R U L2 D' F' U' F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' D' 
77. 24.34 B' U' R' F' D2 U' B2 U D2 B' U' R U2 B D2 U R2 F2 D' B D B L' B D' 
78. 19.69 F B' L' F' B2 L B' F' R U D2 F2 U' D' L' F' L B' L' U' D2 F2 D2 F B 
79. 18.22 U' F' L F L2 D2 F' D2 L R' D' F U2 D' F2 D2 R2 D B2 F' L2 B2 F U2 D' 
80. 28.03 L2 U' B' U D' B' U2 F D' B' F L2 D' F' U L F2 B U R U' F' B L2 F2 
81. 18.90 F B' D U F2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R' B2 L' F L U' B D2 F' D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 
82. (14.91) L R F' D B2 U R2 L B' U' B2 R F B L' R2 D L R2 D2 L' U2 D F' U 
83. 18.46 D L2 R B U' D2 R F' B2 R2 F' R' B' F2 L' B2 L U' D B D2 L2 D2 L D' 
84. 25.48 U B2 F' R' L2 U L' U B2 R2 D R' L F' L' F2 B' L B2 D2 F L' F' D R 
85. 22.72 B2 D L B F D B U' D2 B' U2 R' L' D2 U L2 F U F U' B' F R B D 
86. 21.48 L' R2 U2 L B' L' U2 F2 L' U L' B' U L2 F2 B' U' B' R2 B U R F2 B2 L 
87. 20.51 F U' B2 L2 D' L2 R' D R L2 D2 U F D' L U R L2 D U' R F' L2 D2 F2 
88. 25.03 B2 U2 R U' L B' F D2 B2 D L D L F2 D' R2 F' R' U2 F' R' L2 U B L 
89. 24.57 D' L2 F D2 L' B U' R2 B' U' D L2 B L2 D' L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U 
90. 19.23 B2 R2 F' R B2 L' D' F' U' B R U2 F' B R2 U B' R L' B D R' B' L D' 
91. 20.89 F L2 R' D2 L U2 B' U B2 F2 D B' R2 F' R L2 B F' D2 F B' D F U' D' 
92. 28.42 D B2 L2 B2 R' B D2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 L' B' F2 R U' D' F2 U' 
93. 25.38 B2 L2 F' L' D2 B D U' L' D L' D' U' B U' F R F2 D2 B L' F' D' U2 L' 
94. 23.05 D U B2 L U' B U' L' D R' B' F U L D2 R B2 U' F L' D R B U D' 
95. 26.12 F2 L2 F' L2 U B L' U2 D R' U' B2 R' L2 D B F' L' B2 L R B2 U2 F2 U2 
96. 23.28 B2 U' L B' U2 L U B R2 B2 F2 R L B' U D F2 R L' F' L2 D' U F' L 
97. 27.44 D2 U B2 D2 U B F2 L D' F L2 F2 R L D R F B D2 R2 L' F' B' U' D' 
98. 20.76 F2 L2 D F L B2 L' B' R' D' F' U2 D2 L' B U2 R' B2 R D2 R' U2 B2 F D2 
99. 19.09 U B F D' F' U' D' B' U' F' L' B' L2 F2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' R U2 F' R' D2 F' 
100. 22.97 B' U' R2 U2 D' B L R2 B2 F D L' U B2 D R' L2 F B D2 R2 B R' F R'



All times:


Spoiler



times (reset):
22.74, 21.64, 22.32, 29.75, 22.58, 25.62, 23.80, 23.69, 23.59, 21.75, 24.29, 20.10, 19.40, 18.81, 20.16, 28.90, 25.39, 20.78, 24.10, 24.47, 22.42, 21.55, 25.47, 20.16, 18.84, 24.45, 20.99, 29.98, 22.78, 23.97, 23.78, 28.84, 23.74, 20.61, 24.06, 25.91, 23.33, 27.97, 21.99, 23.21, 24.64, 22.91, 22.47, 30.17, 29.19, 22.48, 24.92, 28.30, 16.10, 27.95, 25.98, 20.17, 21.97, 16.27, 16.85, 24.99, 21.74, 16.49, 25.49, 19.38, 23.79, 18.00, 24.42, 23.41, 25.97, 23.03, 27.32, 26.81, 23.87, 21.63, 21.91, 24.81, 27.56, 29.51, 21.83, 25.53, 24.34, 19.69, 18.22, 28.03, 18.90, 14.91, 18.46, 25.48, 22.72, 21.48, 20.51, 25.03, 24.57, 19.23, 20.89, 28.42, 25.38, 23.05, 26.12, 23.28, 27.44, 20.76, 19.09, 22.97



Best ao5: 18.36


Spoiler



Average of 5: 18.36
1. (16.27) L' D B' F R L2 B L' R' U R D2 R D' R B2 L' D R2 D' R2 B D U R 
2. 16.85 B2 R2 D U2 R' U' R' U2 R' D B2 U2 L' U L' D2 F' B U B2 L F B2 D' R 
3. (24.99) F2 D' B' L2 B2 U2 L B U' R' U' L2 R' F2 D' R U B L2 F' R' U2 B L2 F 
4. 21.74 R B U L' F' R' U2 F2 L D2 L2 D B2 D2 R F' D' B' R' B' R B2 F' D R2 
5. 16.49 U R B2 L2 D2 F2 L' D' B' U B' F' R2 B U' L' D2 U R' L2 B R2 F' U' L



Best ao12: 20.78


Spoiler



Average of 12: 20.78
1. 20.17 R' F' B U' B' R U L2 R2 F L2 F2 U' B2 D L' D L R B' D L' D' U' L2 
2. 21.97 D2 R U' L B2 U' R2 D' B' R' L B2 R L2 B R L' B2 L2 R U' D' F2 L2 U 
3. (16.27) L' D B' F R L2 B L' R' U R D2 R D' R B2 L' D R2 D' R2 B D U R 
4. 16.85 B2 R2 D U2 R' U' R' U2 R' D B2 U2 L' U L' D2 F' B U B2 L F B2 D' R 
5. 24.99 F2 D' B' L2 B2 U2 L B U' R' U' L2 R' F2 D' R U B L2 F' R' U2 B L2 F 
6. 21.74 R B U L' F' R' U2 F2 L D2 L2 D B2 D2 R F' D' B' R' B' R B2 F' D R2 
7. 16.49 U R B2 L2 D2 F2 L' D' B' U B' F' R2 B U' L' D2 U R' L2 B R2 F' U' L 
8. (25.49) F' B R F L2 F' L2 R2 D R' D F L' F2 L B' D L' F D2 B U D F' R' 
9. 19.38 L2 F L F' B' R' B2 L' U L2 D U' F D' L' D' B F2 D' U2 B2 F D2 F' D' 
10. 23.79 F D' F2 U2 D R' F U2 F2 R2 U' B F U' D B' D2 F' R B' F L R2 D' U2 
11. 18.00 F R' F2 D' F L U' B U' D2 L' D2 L2 U2 D' B' D' L F R' L U' D L F' 
12. 24.42 B' F D2 R L' F2 U' F D' F2 R2 B2 F R' D2 R' L' B' R U D' B R L U'



Best solve: 14.91


Spoiler



14.91 L R F' D B2 U R2 L B' U' B2 R F B L' R2 D L R2 D2 L' U2 D F' U



A lot of pbs, 2 pll skips, 0 oll skips, 0 ll skip, and only 1 t-perm :angry:

Now I can finally have my breakfast
HEHE


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 18, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> 2x2 single: 2.71



lolwut


Spoiler



2x2 SINGLE MEANS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 18, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 15.45 Square 1 solve. Never got sub 25 before and I got this just then. Kite-kite, and permutation was just double J perm.



scramble? I really want a good square-1 solve...lol


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 18, 2010)

First sub 35 avg of 12 for square-1 today.

After that first one, I got 3 more


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 18, 2010)

Just got my first ever sub-20 single and it was non lucky with 2 look ll
the time was 18.95.


----------



## ianini (Jan 18, 2010)

Statistics for 01-18-2010 13:48:20

Average: 17.79
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 15.84
Worst Time: 21.83
Individual Times:
1.	17.27	D' B2 L F' U R' B U2 B2 R' F D' B F U' F D2 L' B2 L D2 U B F L2
2.	16.84	F' U' L D L2 B' F' L B2 F D L' F U' L2 R D' R B2 R' F L2 U2 F' U
3.	19.16	R D2 L2 R' U2 L2 B' L' R' F2 L2 R' B' F D2 U R' F2 L R' F L' F2 L2 B
4.	17.77	U F2 R' B' F' D B2 L' D2 U2 L R' B' L' D' L' B2 F D B' L' R' B F L
5.	17.50	U2 L R D2 F2 D' F' L2 R' D' U' B U F2 L' R2 B' U' B F' L2 R' F' D2 U'
6.	(15.84)	L' U' L' R' B2 F U2 L' D B2 R2 U2 L' B' R D2 B2 U2 L U2 B F2 L F' L'
7.	(21.83)	L' R' D B2 R' D' U L' R2 U' L B2 L' F L R' B2 D2 L' R2 F L' R D2 R'
8.	18.46	U B2 F' U R D' U L2 B D' U2 L2 B L2 F' L' D' U' B L R2 B2 L' B F
9.	18.45	L2 R B2 L F2 D2 F' D' L B R B2 D U B U2 L2 U B' D2 U F' D' U R'
10.	17.87	B' F R' F2 L B L R' F2 L2 B U2 L R' B' U B2 F2 R2 B F' L' D' L2 R'
11.	18.72	B R B' F' U B2 F D' U' B' F2 U' R' U' L' F R D2 U' F D L' R2 F' R
12.	15.90	D2 U' F2 L' B2 D B F' D U R' B2 L D B' F L R U2 F D U' L R F

I dominate.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 18, 2010)

sub-4 average of 5 on 5x5x5

Average: 3:50.63

Individual Times:
1. (4:11.44) 
2. 4:00.46 
3. 3:46.42 
4. (3:40.84) 
5. 3:45.00 



I <3 5x5.


----------



## V-te (Jan 18, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> sub-4 average of 5 on 5x5x5
> 
> Average: 3:50.63
> 
> ...



Welcome. =p


----------



## Muesli (Jan 18, 2010)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > sub-4 average of 5 on 5x5x5
> ...


Haha. 

I'm determined to get an Avg-5 at Bristol. I think 2:45 is the cutoff.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 16.37
worst time: 24.14

current avg5: 20.99 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 17.75 (σ = 0.99)

current avg12: 21.27 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 20.02 (σ = 2.27)

session avg: 20.82 (σ = 2.15)
session mean: 20.77

SOOOO close to sub 20.
Times: 17.63, 22.62, 22.26, 19.23, 18.94, 16.37, 16.52, 17.78, 24.14, 22.87, 22.61, 19.69, 23.91, 21.94, 23.68, 22.42, 19.49, 19.58, 23.38, 19.68, 23.20, 18.39, 22.48, 20.75, 19.74


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 18, 2010)

FINALLY I beat my 3x3 PB average of 12  (by 0.01 seconds )

Average: 17.64
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 14.77
Worst Time: 20.36
Individual Times:
16.38
(20.36)
19.84
17.73
16.75
17.53
19.34
17.75
18.20
16.84
16.00
(14.77)


----------



## Truncator (Jan 18, 2010)

3x3

Average of 12: 23.68


Spoiler



1. (20.50) B2 R' B' U D2 F' D U L R' D' F U2 L' F' D B' D2 U F2 D2 F' U L F
2. 20.50 R' L2 D' L' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 D R' F2 U' F B' U2 D2 R2 D2 U R' L2 B' L' U'
3. 23.23 D F' D L D R U F2 L B' L' F D2 R2 F R' D' R' U' L2 D' L2 U2 R B2
4. (28.60) D' U2 B L R2 F L2 D2 B D2 B D U R U' D F D L' R U2 B2 F' U2 R2
5. 25.12 F' B' L' R B F2 U D' B' F R F2 L' U2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 B' R2 B L2
6. 24.89 F' L' F' U R2 B' U' D R D' R B U' F R2 D2 L D U L2 R D2 B2 R B
7. 23.26 R D B2 L2 B R L D2 R' D L F2 R' F2 R' D L2 R' U2 F' D' F' L2 U' B
8. 20.64 U2 B' R2 F D' B' D' B2 D U' B' R U2 B L2 U2 D' L R2 B L2 F2 U2 L U'
9. 25.22 F' B' L2 R' F' B L' R' B D2 B D R2 U' B2 D2 U2 F D2 R B L2 U D2 F'
10. 25.76 D R2 U D2 B F U R D U2 F' B L' U F' B' L' B' R' F' R2 B L' F2 D2
11. 21.28 L U D2 L' R2 B2 R' D' R U2 F2 B2 L R2 D' R' F' U2 B R2 B' U2 D2 F' D2
12. 26.88 L2 U' R F B2 D2 F' R L' D L' B D F B R2 D' L2 B' R2 U' D B' L R'


First average in almost a week, no warm up. PB


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 18, 2010)

New PB avg 5 & 12.

Average of 5: 20.75
1. (20.08) U' F U R2 B F' U' F R' B F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U' R2 F' D' L' U 
2. (26.36) D2 R2 F2 U B2 R' D' L2 R' B' F' U2 B D' U B F2 D' L U' R' F2 U2 D' L' 
3. 21.02 R' D L' D B' U' L U B2 U' F B' R B2 D2 L D2 F B U' L R' D B R2 
4. 20.19 U D2 F' R U' F R U2 F2 U F2 U B2 L' F' D' F' R' L2 F' R2 U B2 U' R2 
5. 21.04 L' F2 L' B' U2 F D F2 R' U' D2 R' B F D L2 U' R' F U B2 D2 L' R2 U 

Average of 12: 22.47
1. 20.34  D F L D2 B D U F' B U' B2 F2 L' B F' D L2 D L' F R2 U2 R2 U2 B 
2. 25.28 L2 R' F' U2 F' U' R2 D2 U' B' F L U2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 U' F' D2 F' B D' L 
3. (20.08) U' F U R2 B F' U' F R' B F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U' R2 F' D' L' U 
4. (26.36) D2 R2 F2 U B2 R' D' L2 R' B' F' U2 B D' U B F2 D' L U' R' F2 U2 D' L' 
5. 21.02 R' D L' D B' U' L U B2 U' F B' R B2 D2 L D2 F B U' L R' D B R2 
6. 20.19 U D2 F' R U' F R U2 F2 U F2 U B2 L' F' D' F' R' L2 F' R2 U B2 U' R2 
7. 21.04 L' F2 L' B' U2 F D F2 R' U' D2 R' B F D L2 U' R' F U B2 D2 L' R2 U 
8. 20.74 R L' D R F2 B D2 F2 B R D R U B2 R' F R B F' L' D' U' L F L2 
9. 24.23 D2 U F' B' R F2 L' U R2 U2 D' R' F2 L2 B U2 F B R' L2 D2 U L2 U' B 
10. 22.63 L' F L2 B D F' D R' B' D' R' D B' U' F B' D L' B2 U2 F R L' F' R' 
11. 26.05 L R' U' B R2 L D U B' D F' B' L2 F2 D' F' U' R L' U' B2 F L U R 
12. 23.17 U D R2 U2 D2 R' F' U L B2 U D' B2 F' D2 B2 D2 R U F B L' F2 L' B 


Spoiler



number of times: 21/21
best time: 20.08
worst time: 29.62

current avg5: 25.12 (σ = 1.38)
best avg5: 20.75 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 23.16 (σ = 2.29)
best avg12: 22.47 (σ = 2.03)

session avg: 23.99 (σ = 2.59)
session mean: 24.07
24.26, 25.64, 23.18, 29.18, 22.28, 27.75, 26.26, 20.34, 25.28, (20.08), (26.36), 21.02, 20.19, 21.04, 20.74, 24.23, 22.63, 26.05, 23.17, 26.13, 29.62

Session average: 23.99
1. 24.26 F2 D2 B F2 R U' L2 B' R B' D L R F2 D' L R D U2 L2 D2 L' F' D2 B' 
2. 25.64 L' R D2 B' L B' D' U2 L F L' F' D' L B2 U' F' L B L R D2 R U2 D 
3. 23.18 B2 D' L' U' R2 D U' F2 R2 L2 F L' U' F B' L2 B2 R F' L' D R2 B' L2 B2 
4. 29.18 R' B2 R2 F2 B L F2 U R F2 R D F U' D F' B' R2 B2 D F U' L' F B' 
5. 22.28 B L2 F D R D' F R2 U' F' D2 F2 D' L2 D' B L2 D R L' B F D2 R D' 
6. 27.75 F B D2 F L2 D' U2 F' D2 F' U' L U D' F' D' L' R' F' D' L' R' B F L 
7. 26.26 U2 F U R2 F2 R F2 R2 L2 D L' D B R U2 D' B2 D B' L' D' R2 D F' B' 
8. 20.34 D F L D2 B D U F' B U' B2 F2 L' B F' D L2 D L' F R2 U2 R2 U2 B 
9. 25.28 L2 R' F' U2 F' U' R2 D2 U' B' F L U2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 U' F' D2 F' B D' L 
10. (20.08) U' F U R2 B F' U' F R' B F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U' R2 F' D' L' U 
11. 26.36 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R' D' L2 R' B' F' U2 B D' U B F2 D' L U' R' F2 U2 D' L' 
12. 21.02 R' D L' D B' U' L U B2 U' F B' R B2 D2 L D2 F B U' L R' D B R2 
13. 20.19 U D2 F' R U' F R U2 F2 U F2 U B2 L' F' D' F' R' L2 F' R2 U B2 U' R2 
14. 21.04 L' F2 L' B' U2 F D F2 R' U' D2 R' B F D L2 U' R' F U B2 D2 L' R2 U 
15. 20.74 R L' D R F2 B D2 F2 B R D R U B2 R' F R B F' L' D' U' L F L2 
16. 24.23 D2 U F' B' R F2 L' U R2 U2 D' R' F2 L2 B U2 F B R' L2 D2 U L2 U' B 
17. 22.63 L' F L2 B D F' D R' B' D' R' D B' U' F B' D L' B2 U2 F R L' F' R' 
18. 26.05 L R' U' B R2 L D U B' D F' B' L2 F2 D' F' U' R L' U' B2 F L U R 
19. 23.17 U D R2 U2 D2 R' F' U L B2 U D' B2 F' D2 B2 D2 R U F B L' F2 L' B 
20. 26.13 R' U' B' D' B' L2 R D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 B D2 L F2 D2 U F B' D2 
21. (29.62) R U L F2 D2 R B' U' D' F U F2 U2 F2 L B' D2 B U F' B' L R D2 F2


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 18, 2010)

just got a new PB only 3 days after completely changing my method, and my f2l is averaging 30secs with the new method, if im quick i can get it to 20secs and then a 15 sec LL, crap for all you guys but im getting there i hope =]


----------



## ianini (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> just got a new PB only 3 days after completely changing my method, and my f2l is averaging 30secs with the new method, if im quick i can get it to 20secs and then a 15 sec LL, crap for all you guys but im getting there i hope =]



Practice make perfect!


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 18, 2010)

i hope so, am adapting more algorithms once my exams are over as i have a 9-10 day break, hopefuly ill be ready to take on the world of cubing with brute force (and a little ignorance most likely) in february!


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 19, 2010)

pyraminx...dont think im gonna count this as pb avg of 5 and 12 though  the scrambes are ridiculously easy. are they supposed to be 15 moves?

Statistics for 01-18-2010 18:36:55

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4.13
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 2.02
Worst Time: 5.15
Individual Times:
1. 5.15 L' R' U' R' U R' U' L' U B R L' U' R' U
2. 4.50 r U L B' L' R' B' L U R L U' B' R U'
3. 5.15 u l' r b R U B L B U R' U L R' U
4. 3.76 u' l b' R' B L U' R B U' R' L' R U' B
5. 2.02 u r L' B' U B' L U' B U R L R B' L
6. 3.35 l' b' U R U B' R' L' B' U R' B R B' L
7. 4.34 r b' R' B L R' U' B' U' L' B L B' R' U
8. 4.20 u' r' b U' B' R' L' U B L' U' L' B' U' L'
9. 3.87 r b' R' U' R' B' L' R L B R B' U' L U
10. 3.90 u' l R B R' B' L R L' U' R' L R' U' L'
11. 4.94 u' b' U' R L B R' U' R L U R L R' B
12. 4.39 u l r' R' U L' U' R' L' U' R L U' B R'

Statistics for 01-18-2010 18:36:47

Average: 3.77
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Best Time: 2.02
Worst Time: 4.34
Individual Times:
1. 3.76 u' l b' R' B L U' R B U' R' L' R U' B
2. (2.02) u r L' B' U B' L U' B U R L R B' L
3. 3.35 l' b' U R U B' R' L' B' U R' B R B' L
4. (4.34) r b' R' B L R' U' B' U' L' B L B' R' U
5. 4.20 u' r' b U' B' R' L' U B L' U' L' B' U' L'


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 19, 2010)

Statistics for 01-18-2010 21:00:11

Average: 21.72
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 18.62
Worst Time: 29.86
Individual Times:
1.	(18.62)	D2 L D2 U F' L' R F2 L' D2 L D' B2 D2 U B' F' D2 U' B' F U2 B F2 R
2.	22.67	F D U' B2 F2 U' L' D2 U' L R B' L' D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 L R D U2 R2
3.	20.72	F2 D U' B' F D' U' B2 F' D' B' D U B2 F' L' R' B L F2 D' U2 L' B2 F
4.	(29.86)	B' F D' U R D F2 R B' L2 R B' F' R D' F D2 B L' D' L2 D U R2 D
5.	21.77	B' U F2 D' U2 B F' L' B2 F2 D' F U2 B F' R' B2 D' L' B2 F D R F' R2
not sub 20 yet, but still better, pete yorn ftw


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jan 19, 2010)

first sub 20 average of 5


----------



## PeterV (Jan 19, 2010)

PB 2x2 AO12:

Statistics for 01-18-2010 22:08:37

Average: 7.23
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Best Time: 3.98
Worst Time: 9.22
Individual Times:
1.	7.84	R2 U' F R' F R' U' F2 U F' U'
2.	7.30	U R' U R2 U R F R2 U
3.	7.92	R F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R U
4.	5.56	R' F' U R' F R' F U' R'
5.	7.16	R' U R2 U' F' R2 U F' R'
6.	8.59	F R2 U2 R' F2 U' F U
7.	5.67	F R' U' R2 U R2 F' U R2 U
8.	7.89	U2 F R2 F R' F2 U2 R
9.	6.39	U' F' U2 F R2 F' U R2 U R'
10.	(9.22)	U F' R' F R' F2 U' R' U2
11.	(3.98)	F2 U' F2 U F' U F' U
12.	7.94	R U2 R' U' F U R' F2 U'

Plus a sub-7 rolling AO5:

Statistics for 01-18-2010 22:09:34

Average: 6.65
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 3.98
Worst Time: 9.22
Individual Times:
1.	5.67	F R' U' R2 U R2 F' U R2 U
2.	7.89	U2 F R2 F R' F2 U2 R
3.	6.39	U' F' U2 F R2 F' U R2 U R'
4.	(9.22)	U F' R' F R' F2 U' R' U2
5.	(3.98)	F2 U' F2 U F' U F' U

The sub-4 was a 3 move FL & easy CLL case  Hopefully once I'm done learning CLL, I can work my way to a sub-5 average.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 19, 2010)

PeterV said:


> PB 2x2 AO12:
> Hopefully once I'm done learning CLL, I can work my way to a sub-5 average.



You know you can get sub-4 with Ortega right?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 19, 2010)

10:15 BLD solve. My 3rd success ever!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 19, 2010)

2x2: Sub 7.30 average of 12


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2010)

My first sub 10 avg of 5 today!!!

9.609, 9.530, 9.330, (11.623), (7.203)

Don't get excited, this is my 2x2x2 average


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 19, 2010)

4x4: 45.43, 43.28, 49.48, 59.49, 1:02.16 = 51.72

Hmph.


----------



## Kxg (Jan 19, 2010)

Average of 12: 18.71


Spoiler



1.	16.90	
2.	18.87	
3.	21.53	
4.	17.82	
5.	16.15	
6.	(22.47)	
7.	19.80	
8.	17.17	
9.	(15.90)	
10.	17.41	
11.	19.62	
12.	21.86


Average of 5: 17.71


Spoiler



5.	16.15	
6.	(22.47)	
7.	19.80	
8.	17.17	
9.	(15.90)


New PBs, yay.


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

Can I just ask that people paste their times horizontally, it takes up way less room.


----------



## PeterV (Jan 19, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > PB 2x2 AO12:
> ...



I know, but I've tried Ortega and I'm not a big fan of the method. Not that it's not a good method, but I find CLL more fun. Not to mention that sub-5 is a somewhat short term goal. Obviously, in the long term, I'd want to get fater than that with CLL.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally...

Average of 12: 11.76
1. 11.99 U2 R' L' D L2 F R2 U' B F2 D2 L F' L2 D2 R2 D B2 F' R' B L2 D2 R2 B2 
2. (10.39) L U2 F' R2 U2 L U B D' L2 F R2 D R L F R' D R' F2 R' L' B2 R2 D2 
3. 11.99 R' F D' U' R2 F' B2 L' B2 R L2 U F2 R F2 R' U2 L' D U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 
4. 11.09 L2 R2 U2 F2 B' L' R U2 B2 U L B' D R2 L' B' L2 B' R2 D U' L' U2 F D2 
5. 10.88 U D2 R2 F2 B L U2 R2 L' U L2 D B2 R' D' U2 L2 R' U2 D' L' F D2 F' R' 
6. 10.54 U2 L' F2 B U' B' L2 R' D' U L2 F2 R B2 R2 F R U' B F' R' F' B U2 B' 
7. 13.64 D2 U F2 R2 F' B' U' R2 F B R2 L' U2 D F L F2 R L U' B2 R2 U' L2 F 
8. 11.53 B F' U' R2 U' D2 B' F2 D' F' U' B' F' D' L D2 U B R F B R' L2 U2 B2 
9. 12.14 U' B F R2 U R2 D2 L' D' L R' F' R2 D' B' L' F' B' R F' B' L2 U' F2 U 
10. (14.68) F' D' R2 L' U D2 B R2 L' F' D2 U' L' R' U' F U2 L B R' L2 F D U' L2 
11. 11.12 R' D' L2 B L U' R U2 D B' U L' F' U2 L' D' F B2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R D2 
12. 12.71 B2 U L' B D2 L B' L D R F B D2 B' L2 B' F R2 L' D' B' U' R2 U2 R' 

Solves 2-6 made 10.84 avg of 5. Had 2 OLL skips in this avg though 
The avg of 100 is also a PB (13.04) but rather disappointing


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2010)

Really nice a5 on my new Ghost hand (i think its my pb a5)

15.88, 18.90, 17.21, 16.01, 18.84
number of times: 5/5
best time: 15.88
worst time: 18.90

current avg5: 17.35 (σ = 1.16)


----------



## mande (Jan 19, 2010)

3x3 avg 12 17.98. Not a PB, but my first avg 12 without a counting 20.


Spoiler



Session average: 17.98
1. 19.31 U2 B' D F' R F2 B' L U2 B' D F2 R U2 D' R U R' D' L F2 B2 L2 B R2 
2. 16.65 R U2 L2 R B2 F U R L2 F' D R' L2 B D2 U2 L2 B D2 B' D2 L' F U' R 
3. 16.43 U R2 B L' D F2 R2 B F' D' L' R' D' R B2 L2 D U' L2 B L2 U' D R2 F 
4. 17.49 B' U' F2 D F' B D R F2 B' D2 L B2 D' R F' B' L R' U B2 R' U F' D 
5. (15.48) L' R' F U2 F2 D2 U F' B2 L' R B F' L2 D U' R2 L2 D R2 U R' L' U' R 
6. 18.90 U B2 D2 L' B' U2 B U2 D L' U F D R D R B' F2 L' R' B' F U F' D 
7. 15.93 U F' B L2 F2 U B' U2 F R2 U' F2 U' B' L' B U2 R B' F2 R D' L' B F2 
8. 18.86 R B D' F2 L R2 F2 R' F R L' F2 R U' R F2 L' D2 U R U2 F D' L B2 
9. 19.11 U' D' L2 F2 B' D' F' B U2 L' U' R' L' F U' L' F' U L' D2 L2 U' B' U F' 
10. 18.69 U' D' F R' U' L' F2 R' F B2 D2 L' R2 U2 B' U R B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' B' 
11. (22.73) U F' L R U' R B R' B' R2 B R' F' R F2 L' D2 B L U R' B R2 U2 L' 
12. 18.44 L D2 U' B' R' U2 R U L B2 U D2 F U' D' B R2 D' R2 F B R' U' F' L



EDIT: First avg 50, 18.19. I didn't know I had improved so much, I though I still averaged about 19-20s.


Spoiler



Session average: 18.19
1. 17.06 B2 L F' B' U2 B' R' D L2 B2 D R U D' L' B' L B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B L D' 
2. 16.64 F L F' U2 D' B' F' L' R2 B' R2 U' D' F D2 R' B D R2 U D' F D B2 F2 
3. 17.20 U2 L D' B' U2 L2 B2 L' F U R B2 U' B' D' F R D' B U2 D2 R F2 D2 F 
4. 18.20 F' U D B F D L2 R F R2 D F L' R2 D R L U2 B2 F' U D2 L R2 U' 
5. 15.36 U2 F B U' F' B R' D' F B R' U D' B R2 L' U' D2 F B2 D U' B2 R2 L2 
6. 17.18 L2 U F L D R B L F2 D2 B' D L' U D L2 D2 U2 F' R' B2 R F' U2 F 
7. 16.82 D2 F' U' B2 U B L2 D U' R2 F' B2 L R2 U' D2 F B U2 D2 B' L2 R D' B' 
8. 24.29 L R' D' U L' D R' F2 R' B' D L2 R D2 F2 L2 F U' R L' U D2 B2 D' L' 
9. 18.00 B2 L D' R U' R F L2 F' D2 F' L F' L' D2 F2 B' R2 F' R' U' D' R2 L' F 
10. 19.67 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F B2 D R2 B' L2 R' U R' F2 L2 B' D F2 L B D B2 F2 
11. 18.19 B' R' D U B R' U2 F2 D R2 F B' L2 U2 B' U' R L2 U B L2 B2 F' D2 U' 
12. 19.10 R B R' L' D U' B' U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R U F' B L2 F R L B F R' F2 L' 
13. 19.24 D F' D B L2 B F2 L2 R U' D B' L' F R' F2 D2 L' U D2 B' R L F' D 
14. 20.25 R L' U' F U' F L2 D2 L' R' B F U' F L' F2 D' L2 F' R L' U' R U2 F 
15. 16.91 R2 D' U' L F' B2 D L' U B2 D2 B D' L' B2 D' L' R2 F2 U' L' R2 U F2 B 
16. 17.46 D U' R' D2 U2 F2 U F' D2 U2 B R' F' U B U' D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L F2 
17. 19.11 D' F' D' U' B2 F' R' L2 F B2 R2 B' U B2 U' B F U2 B D2 L' R' F' L U' 
18. 18.78 D R U D' F2 R D B' D U R2 U L2 R' D' U2 L2 R' B F' R F B2 L' D' 
19. 16.25 B F' D' L2 R' B' U D' F' D R2 U' F' U2 D L' B D2 U2 R2 D U L B F2 
20. 21.85 D2 U' L B2 D2 F' U2 D' R B2 F D2 L' B F2 U D R F' U2 D R2 B' R2 D2 
21. 19.37 R D' L R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L U F L R2 U' B U2 B R F2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 
22. 16.97 L U2 R F2 R2 B R' F' U B2 L' B U' F2 L F2 R' D' F' L U2 D' L' R U' 
23. (31.39) U2 D' R' F L' F' R B2 R' B D' R L D2 U F2 R2 D U' R' D2 B U' B F2 
24. 19.13 F2 D2 L' U2 L B U' R' B U F B' L2 F2 B' L' D U' L' U L' U' D2 F2 U2 
25. 12.98 L2 B' F L' U2 F' U2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 D' B2 F' U2 F L' F U D' L2 F' D2 L2 
26. 16.49 R' F2 L U' D' R U' D R2 D' B' U2 L2 R2 U R2 B' F U' R U2 R2 F' B2 D2 
27. 21.44 U R' F L' U2 D2 R L' B2 D' U' L' F2 L' B2 F2 L2 F B' R' F2 U R' B2 L' 
28. 16.18 F2 D2 B2 F R2 F' R' D' L D' R2 D' R2 B' L B2 U' F' U2 R' B2 D2 F' L' D2 
29. 21.21 B2 L' D' U B L D' L' B2 U R' D' F' U' R2 U2 R' U' B' F' R L' U2 D' R' 
30. 16.37 B2 L' R2 D2 R' U F' D L B' R B2 D' B' R L D B2 F' L2 R2 D F U R' 
31. 20.86 R F2 U F2 D U' B U F2 B' U' R L2 F L' B2 R U2 B' L D' B' F2 L2 F2 
32. (12.89) R2 L2 U2 B R L U' B F2 U' L2 B2 F R2 F B' D2 F' D' F R' L D F' D2 
33. 16.85 F B' L' D2 U2 F R' L' D L R' D2 R D B2 D2 F D2 R U2 B2 U D R2 F' 
34. 17.40 U2 D' B2 D2 U L2 R' U2 B U L' D L' D' L2 B2 D2 L D' R B D' L2 D' R 
35. 16.66 L2 R D U F' U' D' R B' D B U' F R L2 F2 U' L D2 F U L' U' F U 
36. 14.86 U' F2 U' B F2 R U' R2 L F U' D F U' B' R2 F' U B2 U2 L' R F2 B D 
37. 20.92 F2 D' U2 F' L' B' U F D2 B2 L2 R B R2 L B2 R2 D F R' D' L2 D L' R' 
38. 16.47 D2 F' B L2 R' B L2 U' F2 L2 R F' R2 B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 L2 D2 U L2 U' F' 
39. 20.07 B' R' B L2 B D' F U' R' D L2 B' L F' L2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 D R U R2 
40. 20.52 U L U2 B' D' R L D F' L B U' L2 F2 R2 L2 F L R' F' U2 L' D L2 U' 
41. 17.76 D L' R' U F R D' U' F2 R U2 L' D B F' L' R2 U2 F' B L' R' U' R F' 
42. 19.92 F L' B R D' U' L U2 B D L' R F' U2 B' U L2 F' B U D2 B' R2 B' L' 
43. 17.70 D B2 L R F D2 F D' B' F' U2 B2 D' L2 D F2 B D R2 L2 F B2 U L2 R 
44. 19.32 L2 R' B U' F2 L2 D F2 B2 L' B D' R U' R' F2 R B L2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' F 
45. 16.69 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L F' L2 D2 R2 L F2 D B2 D F2 B L' R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R F2 
46. 16.33 U' F2 L' R2 U' F' L R' U' L' F' L' R F R' L U2 R U' B2 L2 R U' L2 B2 
47. 17.48 U' B' L U' R' D' L D' U L2 D2 R' D' R2 L' D' U2 B' U2 D2 R' D' L U R2 
48. 17.39 U2 F2 L D2 R L2 F U' B R U L F D B' U D L F U D' F' U D F 
49. 22.23 F2 L' B2 F D2 L U2 B F2 R' D U' F' B R2 L' U L2 F L' B' U B2 D U 
50. 15.87 U F L' R2 U' B2 R B L' D' R B2 R2 D U2 L' B' D2 L2 B2 U' D' B' U' R' 

12.89 was PLL skip, 12.98 (25th solve) was full step.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 19, 2010)

1:02.12 2x2-3x3-4x4 relay  Don't know splits.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> Really nice a5 on my new Ghost hand (i think its my pb a5)
> 
> 15.88, 18.90, 17.21, 16.01, 18.84
> number of times: 5/5
> ...



You posted a 16.xx a5 on Facebook a while back.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 19, 2010)

44.79 2x2 OH, i know its not good but its my first time lol

EDIT: 30.67 now lol


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice a5 on my new Ghost hand (i think its my pb a5)
> ...



Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Weston (Jan 20, 2010)

FINALLY SUB 3!

Session average: 2.93
1. 2.76 * U2 R' F U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' (CLL)
2. 2.90 * U R F' R F2 U' R' F U' (EG)
3. 3.00 * F' U' F R2 F' U2 R F U2 (EG)
4. 1.87 * F2 R2 U R' F2 R U' F (CLL) 
5. 2.58 * F2 U2 R' F U2 R' U' R U' (EG)
6. (4.40) * F2 U' F2 R U' F U2 F R' (CLL)
7. (1.85) * U' F U2 R' F R2 F2 U R' (LL skip lol)
8. 3.10 * R U' F2 R U' F2 R2 U (CLL)
9. 3.24 * R2 F R' U F2 U' F U (CLL)
10. 4.04 * R' U R' F' U R' U F2 U' (CLL)
11. 2.08 * F R U2 R F2 U2 R' U' R U2 (EG)
12. 3.79 * F' U R' U2 F U R F' (CLL)

It looks like EG is helping!
Lol so many easy cases

I think i scrambled wrong on the 4th solve. I remember it being a 1 move FL.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 20, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.11
worst time: 18.42

current avg5: 12.81 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 11.28 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 13.11 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 11.85 (σ = 1.09)

current avg100: 12.86 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 12.86 (σ = 1.05)


avg100: 12.86


Spoiler



13.34, 13.33, 12.71, 13.44, 12.91, 12.68, 14.54, 13.50, 14.53, 12.65, 11.55, 11.53, 13.13, 14.09, 13.30, 11.89, (18.42), 13.13, 13.80, 13.06, 13.64, 13.30, 12.81, 13.86, 14.08, 14.57, 12.86, 11.62, 13.27, 12.67, 12.28, 12.77, 12.78, 11.63, 13.71, 11.83, 13.59, 9.16, 13.14, 12.69, 12.94, 12.73, 13.62, 12.51, 11.79, 11.18, 12.80, 13.32, 13.61, 13.84, 12.72, 10.86, 11.41, 11.58, 9.73, 14.73, 12.78, 13.52, 11.04, 12.13, 13.09, (9.11), 12.32, 12.90, 12.72, 12.78, 12.14, 12.25, 11.79, 12.26, 13.12, 16.22, 11.81, 13.12, 12.90, 12.88, 12.29, 12.43, 12.93, 14.57, 13.07, 12.76, 13.17, 11.62, 14.12, 12.68, 12.67, 13.04, 14.15, 12.59, 13.88, 12.72, 12.02, 15.47, 14.22, 13.00, 12.67, 12.76, 11.81, 13.14



avg12: 11.85


Spoiler



1. 10.86 B' R2 D' B' L' F2 L' R' F2 L R2 D2 L2 R' F2 U' D' R2 L F' D R2 L U2 D
2. 11.41 L2 B R' U2 L2 U2 F' B L' D R' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' F' D U L D L'
3. 11.58 U2 L2 R B2 L F L2 B R' B' U' F' D2 U' F' R2 B2 R2 U B' U F L' D' B
4. 9.73 B R' D2 B F' D2 F' R B' R2 D' L U' D L B2 R L2 B' D L' D' R B D
5. (14.73) L R2 B2 D' R' U L' R U2 D' L2 B2 F' L2 F2 U B' R2 U2 F' D' F2 U' D R2
6. 12.78 B' D2 L' B' L F' L2 D' L F2 R2 B U L R' B' L' D U' B' F R2 U R2 L'
7. 13.52 B U' L' F' L2 R' F D' L2 B2 L2 F' R' D B R' L' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' R2 D2
8. 11.04 D2 L2 B' L' R' D' L' F D' F' R F R F D L2 U2 B' D2 R D' B U' L' F2
9. 12.13 F' D2 L D R D2 F2 U' L R' D' F' B U R2 D' R F L2 U' F U D F D'
10. 13.09 B2 R2 U' F' U2 D' R' D L2 F R B F' D' B D' F' D2 F D B2 U' R' B' U'
11. (9.11) R U2 R2 F' L' F2 U2 F D L' F U D2 R L' U' L D L B L U' D R2 L'
12. 12.32 D F' U2 L U D' B U R2 L2 D' R B D L' U2 B' D2 U' L' B L2 R F' U'


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 20, 2010)

Grats Sarah 

For me, I got mah beshtesht 3x3x3 avg of 12 today.

It was a 16.49. No scrambles 'cuz I'm lazy


----------



## Anthony (Jan 20, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> best avg12: 11.85 (σ = 1.09)
> current avg100: 12.86 (σ = 1.05)



Pro.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 20, 2010)

Statistics for 01-19-2010 18:15:45

Average: 3.86
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 3.26
Worst Time: 5.90
Individual Times:
1.	(3.26)	u' l' B' U L R U B' R' L U R' U L U'
2.	3.56	l' r' b L U' L' B R U' R' L B L U' L
3.	(5.90)	r L U B' R U' R' L' R U L' R' B' L B
4.	3.32	u' b R U' R' B L R L R' L B' L' R U
5.	4.70	l r' b' U B U' L' U' R U' B R' L' U L'

I am speechless myself....but then again according to Jai CCT 0.9.3 doesn't have optimal scrambler for pyraminx so I guess no pb


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 20, 2010)

Weston said:


> FINALLY SUB 3!
> 
> Session average: 2.93
> 1. 2.76 * U2 R' F U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' (CLL)
> ...




Keyboard or stackmat?

I got (2.25), 2.30, 2.86, 2.66, (3.34), 3.09, 2.88, 3.13, 3.25, 2.97, 2.55, 3.25 = 2.89 with stackmat


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 20, 2010)

Post 200!


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 20, 2010)

48.93, 43.09, 48.00, 50.59, 43.08, 50.16, 51.78, 54.55, 54.93, 44.05, 48.06, 47.02
= 48.62

With my friend's brand new Meffert's.

This is Gucci!


----------



## Faz (Jan 20, 2010)

Tried to get sub 9.5, but it was not to be.

number of times: 117/117
best time: 6.78
worst time: 12.69

current avg5: 10.03 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 8.67 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 10.27 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 9.01 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 9.58 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 9.50 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 9.58 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 9.58



Spoiler



times (reset):
9.84, 8.86, 9.68, 10.19, 9.59, 8.57, 9.77, 8.82, 8.42, 10.26, 10.77, 10.50, 9.30, 9.41, 9.18, 8.15, 11.40, 10.43, 9.23, 10.87, 9.68, 9.70, 10.00, 9.54, 9.30, 9.25, 7.72, 9.36, 9.16, 10.24, 10.26, 10.19, 10.88, 8.50, 7.94, 7.83, 9.56, 9.77, 12.03, 10.57, 9.47, 10.69, 9.36, 8.63, 7.43, 9.86, 9.56, 9.93, 9.33, 9.18, 9.65, 8.23, 7.41, 9.66, 8.62 = 9.01 avg 12, 9.49, 9.66, 9.78, 10.10, 10.32, 7.84, 11.58, 8.52, 9.60, 9.94, 8.60, 8.85, 9.23, 8.20, 9.77, 11.14, 9.49, 11.63, 11.33, 9.20, 9.19, 9.16, 10.56, 8.54, 8.60, 10.32, 9.76, 11.11, 9.06, 8.70, 9.57, 6.98, 10.45, 9.34, 8.96, 9.62, 8.54, 9.22, 6.78, 10.75, 11.91, 9.19, 9.05, 9.87, 9.00, 10.49, 10.56, 9.56, 8.64, 8.96, 10.68, 11.26, 9.23, 9.91, 10.62, 9.63, 11.25, 7.02, 9.96, 11.92, 8.20, 12.69





Spoiler



[4:58:49 PM] Forte Shinko: woah
[4:58:53 PM] Forte Shinko: this just in from nlcuber
[4:59:04 PM] Forte Shinko: current avg100: 6.28 (σ = 0.01)
[4:59:11 PM] Feliks: lol


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2010)

Faz, no sub-9 avg 12?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 20, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-6x6x6/watch?u=2122

#21


----------



## Muesli (Jan 20, 2010)

My Clock arrived. 

First ever solve. 1:00.59

Lol.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2010)

Not a pb 3x3x3 average, but it's only 0.03 away from my pb average. Also, anything sub-14 is so incredibly good for me that I consider it an accomplishment!

13.78 average 10/12!



Spoiler



13.23, (18.56), 14.22, (11.53), 12.94, 14.50, 14.17, 12.26, 14.22, 15.48, 13.08, 13.67 = 13.78



I both love, and hate, my type C cube! It's needs constant attention, tuning, lubing, care, sweet talking, "No no no don't lock up!!!", etc.. However, when it wants to play nice I can really get some fast solves, for me.

Chris


----------



## Kxg (Jan 20, 2010)

PB single: 13.00, yay.
Also repeated avg of 5 PB: 17.71: (16.21), 17.09, 16.52, 19.52, (20.75)


----------



## Novriil (Jan 20, 2010)

I study too much.. yesterday I read 500 pages of boring book in one evening and today all I have done is some stupid presentation..

But still.
magic.. just took it to do some solves and so on..
first one came 1.60  so then I took cubemania open and made an ao5.. first one was exactly the same my PB ao5 is.. 1.65 (times: 1.60, 1.69, 2.80, 1.66, 1.38!!) 1.38!! WTF  It owns my last PB single with 0.2 seconds  just randomly.. and after that I tried again.. then ao5: 1.53 (1.75, 1.43, 1.49, 1.66, 1.44) and that is 0.12 seconds better than my last PB..
Nice.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 20, 2010)

First sub-10 7x7 9:48.42
Now I just gotta buy a stackmat...


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 20, 2010)

i got 25 seconds today, non-lucky 

feel free to say i sucked


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 20, 2010)

I sucked.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 20, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I sucked.



She sucked. Oh wait, that's not what you mean (?)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 21, 2010)

W00T! New a12 pb, with a pretty good single at the end! 13.42 =D. Boy I love my new cubes  1. 12.59 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F R' B' U D' B R' L D2 F2 D F2 D B' D2 R2 U L' D F2 
2. 12.45 D2 L R D B L2 B2 D2 B' F' D' F' U2 R2 F R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L R D B' R2 
3. 14.88 U B2 U' F2 L' F R U2 L U R' B U' D' L D' B2 R U R2 L2 F U' D' B2 
4. 13.42 L2 R D2 R' F' L2 R B2 L2 R' B L2 D2 L F' B' L' R D U2 F D' L' B2 D 
5. 13.14 B' U2 L2 B' U L' U2 R2 D' B U2 F R' U' B2 U2 D F' U' L2 B' R2 F B D2 
6. 15.92 R' F' U L D2 B2 F R2 D U F' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F D2 F B R' F' R D B 
7. 12.59 F' B' D2 B U L R' B L U2 F B2 U2 F' D L B' F' D U2 R2 D2 R D2 R 
8. 12.83 L2 B D L U' F' B' U' L B U F' R' F U2 R F2 R F D2 F2 B2 R' U' D' 
9. 13.98 F' U D' B L F2 R D2 L2 R2 B' R' L2 B' F' R2 F' B' R F2 U F' D2 L' D' 
10. 12.44 R2 D F B2 D F2 L2 D L' U2 R' D' F B' D R' L2 U' F D' B L U2 B' U' 
11. (22.69) U D' R2 D' L2 F L' F2 R2 U B2 U' R' F' B L D' U' L B R2 U2 D2 R B' 
12. (10.58) D R2 B F' R2 L2 D2 F' L R' B2 L U2 R2 U2 D F L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 21, 2010)

2x2 avg of 12: 3.41


Spoiler



Average: 3.41
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 0.82
Worst Time: 3.98
Individual Times:
1. (0.82) R' F R U2 R' F R U' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F
2. 3.48 F' U' R U' F U2 R2 U2 F R U F2 R2 U' F2
3. 3.79 F2 U' R F R' F R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R'
4. 3.46 R2 F U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U F' U2 R U F R
5. 3.42 U' R' F U2 R F2 U F' U R F R' U R2 U2
6. (3.98) U' F' R U' R F2 R U' F R F' U2 R' U R2
7. 3.12 F' R2 U R' U R F U' R' F2 U F U F2 U
8. 3.98 F2 U2 F2 R F' R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' R F2 R' U
9. 3.04 F' U R' U R F U' F2 R2 F R F2 R U2 R
10. 3.68 F R' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F R U2 R' F' R2 F2 R'
11. 3.85 R2 F' U R2 F2 R U F' U F' U F R2 U' F'
12. 2.26 F2 R2 U' R2 F' U R2 F U2 R' F' U F U2 F'


excluding the last step avg of 12: 1.57


Spoiler



Statistics for 01-20-2010 22:28:36

Average: 1.57
Standard Deviation: 0.32
Best Time: 0.62
Worst Time: 2.04
Individual Times:
1. 1.66 R U' R2 U F' R' F2 R F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U'
2. 1.70 U2 F' U2 R F R F' R2 F2 U F' R' F2 U' F2
3. 1.94 F' R2 U F' U2 R' U R F' U R U' R' U R2
4. 1.91 U2 F' U2 F R2 F' U' R F2 U R2 F' R' F' U2
5. (2.04) U' R' F2 U2 R F' R' F R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F
6. 1.50 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R F' R' F2 U R U' R'
7. 1.84 F2 U' R2 F' U' R' F' U F U' F2 U' R' U2 F2
8. 1.74 R' F' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R F2 U F' U2 R2
9. (0.62) R F R U2 F' R' U' F U' R' U R F U F'
10. 1.31 R F U R F R2 U' R2 U' F2 R U R F R2
11. 0.92 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U' F2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2
12. 1.21 R U2 F U' F2 U2 F R2 U R' F2 U' R' U2 F





Spoiler



Ortega ftw


----------



## ianini (Jan 21, 2010)

Average of 5: 16.38
1. 16.77 L2 U2 D' L2 U B F U' L2 F R' L B L2 B L2 R2 F' U' R2 L' B L U2 D2 
2. 16.56 U' R F' R2 D R F D B2 L' R F D B' R' L2 B' U2 R' F B R' D' L U 
3. (15.27) D U2 L F' R D2 F2 L' B D2 B U2 L2 B L2 B' R' U F' R' D L U' D2 B2 
4. (20.21) L D B2 U' R F2 B' R' D U L2 F D2 B' L U' F' L' U' R2 D B' L2 F' L 
5. 15.80 F' R' U' F' B2 R U' F' R' U2 L' F' L' R D' U' F L2 F2 U B L D B' L' 

Yes! New PB! On my way to sub 14.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

Just got a heap of personal bests today:
AO100=24.161
AO12=22.989
AO5=21.724
Non lucky=17.552


----------



## aronpm (Jan 21, 2010)

I was doing some 3x3x3 OH, and I got this nice average.

Average of 5: 50.38 (SD=2.03)
49.44, (40.56), 53.56, 47.75, (1:02.34)

Honestly, my first sub-50 single was basically 5 solves before that average. And I almost got a sub-40 single, AND a sub-50 avg5. The only lucky solve was the 40.56, which was a PLL skip and a cross OLL.


----------



## Zava (Jan 21, 2010)

9.81 8.65ollskip 11.56 9.68 (LL: 2 twisted corners and thats all) 9.88 = 9.79 a5
for the a12 I got from going on with it...just meh


----------



## Brunito (Jan 21, 2010)

nice job zava


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jan 21, 2010)

I did a 57.61 solve today at work during the lunch break 
My first sub 1 minx solve


----------



## Zava (Jan 21, 2010)

nice  time for sig change eh?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Kxg (Jan 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> Average of 5: 16.38
> <..>



Catching you up 

Average: 16.88
1.	15.89	
2.	(25.86)	
3.	16.58	
4.	18.16	
5.	(15.52)

Edit:
Rolled out into PB average of 12

Average: 18.22


Spoiler



1.	16.58	
2.	18.16	
3.	(15.52)	
4.	19.36	
5.	18.28	
6.	18.26	
7.	18.62	
8.	17.03	
9.	19.32	
10.	20.80	
11.	15.78	
12.	(21.41)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 21, 2010)

Finished learning CLL 

Maybe now I can finally get a sub4 avg12 

lol sarcasm


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 21, 2010)

2.61 single, 2.89 average of 12

Guess the puzzle.


----------



## Faz (Jan 21, 2010)

cubeshape. master magic, magic


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 2.61 single, 2.89 average of 12
> 
> Guess the puzzle.



Master Magic.


Anyway, I solved 2.1.1 on gelatinbrain. It's not a *huge* deal, as it's not one of the toughest ones there, but it's the first face-turning icosahedron I've solved, and it's not too easy either considering I'm the 5th person to do it. I completely used my own solution. It took me a bit over an hour, but I destroyed the previous fastest time


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 21, 2010)

I kinda bent the truth with "puzzle". I was O perm 

Anyway, I can avg sub-2 for cubeshape.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 21, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> I did a 57.61 solve today at work during the lunch break
> My first sub 1 minx solve



Holy Crap!
I'm so happy you finally did it!! 
Congratulations David!!!


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Jan 21, 2010)

Sub 1 on 4x4. Enough said


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 21, 2010)

SkateboardingCuber said:


> Sub 1 on 4x4. Enough said



Nice. I remember my first sub-1, 54.21 lol


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Jan 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> SkateboardingCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 1 on 4x4. Enough said
> ...



yeah, it was pretty epic, for me anyway . It was only 59 seconds so just barely...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally got around to goop'ing my 3x3, I'll be stickering & lubing soon. I haven't done a solve in ~2 weeks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 22, 2010)

SkateboardingCuber said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > SkateboardingCuber said:
> ...



do you know the exact time?


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 22, 2010)

3x3 28.84 PB


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 22, 2010)

HAH, I just noticed I'm on the Fun Statistics page for "Most solves or DNFs in one competition" 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php

yes... this is an accomplishment


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> HAH, I just noticed I'm on the Fun Statistics page for "Most solves or DNFs in one competition"
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php
> 
> yes... this is an accomplishment



Plus, everyone ahead of you is male. You truly are the "DNF Princess." lol.


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2010)

wtf session

10.96, 9.89, 9.09, 9.17, 8.15, 9.28, 9.28, 9.73, 8.46, 9.42, 6.44, 11.38, 7.78, 8.62, 8.40, 8.84, 7.97

number of times: 17/17
best time: 6.44
worst time: 11.38

current avg5: 8.33 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 8.26 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 8.78 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.78 (σ = 0.61)

Tried rolling the 9, but got a 12.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2010)

8.78 WTFFFFFFFFF

Please tell me that isn't 3x3. Please.


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2010)

Get in chat kyewkyew, there's another thing.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 22, 2010)

6.44 WTF? Feliks isnt human.


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, that was non lucky.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 22, 2010)

I finally got a sub-3 feet solve. 






Usually I use OLL+PLL, but I was lucky enough to have all the corners in place after step 1 of my 2 Look OLL


----------



## Edward (Jan 22, 2010)

Friggin Faz making all accomplishments look like horrible solves -_-

I think a pb. Pretty consistent. 

16.66, 16.69, 18.37, 15.70, 15.80
avg: 16.38


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jan 22, 2010)

11.79 3x3 single with a blue cross, as in not a white cross =D

Attempting to develop colour neutrality at this point probably isn't practical, but it sure is fun!


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 22, 2010)

SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

19.07!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cuber3 said:


> SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 19.07!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Single or Average? I was pretty happy when I got my first sub 20.


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Cuber3 said:
> 
> 
> > SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Single. Sorry, I should have mentioned that.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 22, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I kinda bent the truth with "puzzle". I was O perm


Wow. The best I could get on this is 7.56, and my average is closer to 10 seconds (I suck on parity cases )


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

PB avg 12 I think.


1. (22.74) 
2. 20.40 
3. 22.55 
4. 21.91 
5. 19.03 
6. 20.56 
7. 22.10 
8. (17.65)
9. 21.23 
10. 20.03 
11. 21.81 
12. 20.00 

Avg12 : 20.96

Sub-20 Here I come!


----------



## mande (Jan 22, 2010)

First 3x3 avg 12 without a single solve above 20s!


Spoiler



Session average: 17.63
1. 17.43 L B' U2 R' U2 D' B U L' F2 B2 U L' F D2 U' B' U F' R' F2 B U2 D2 F2 
2. (19.80) L2 F2 U2 F R' L2 B R2 L D2 R2 F' R' L U' F' L' D' U' F' R2 F2 U L2 D2 
3. 15.69 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' F' U D' L R' D R' B' F2 U' R' B F' D F D' R' U2 F D2 
4. 16.77 F L2 F B' R F2 R' L D F' B2 R D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' B L U 
5. (15.01) B' U D L2 U L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B U L' F' D L R2 U' D' R' B' U2 D2 
6. 18.19 U F2 R U F D' F' R' U2 B F' R' D2 R U2 R B' F D' F2 L2 D2 R' L2 D2 
7. 18.39 D' F' U2 L' F2 D R' B F D B F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' D' L2 U' L' U2 L D2 B2 
8. 17.29 U2 R' D L' R D F' B2 R F' R2 L D B2 L2 B2 R2 D R' L' U' B' F' L2 R 
9. 19.10 F L2 B D' U L F2 L' D L' R2 U F2 R2 U L' D2 U R L D' U2 R' L2 F2 
10. 17.95 U2 F' D' L' D' F R' D2 B U2 R' D' R D R2 F' L R2 D2 F L2 D' R2 F2 B' 
11. 18.14 F2 D U2 B U2 F B D' L' D2 B' L2 U2 D R2 L F B R2 F2 L2 U B D' L2 
12. 17.38 F' D2 B' U F U' L F2 U2 L' B' L' D2 R2 U F B2 R U' B R' L' U D2 F'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 22, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 13.86
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 9.88
Worst Time: 18.41

also new non-lucky pb  (9.88)


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2010)

After reading in pieces for the last year or so, I have finally read the entire accomplishment thread. 

I am hesitant to call this an "accomplishment" because of how stupid and menial this waste of my time has been, but I'll be damned if I'm not entitled to a post here after reading 870 pages of this.

To be honest, it started out being a lot more fun than it has been recently, but I wasn't about to stop when I got so close. I found it very interesting to see the progress of some of the best cubers. Things like Dan Cohen breaking 2 minutes in 5x5 and Brian Loftus breaking 30s on OH are quite humorous when you consider where they are now. Others were great too, but those are just the first two that come to mind.

All in all, I don't recommend this. If you want tens of thousands of words, go read a book


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

I got a 16.91 average of 12 in the middle of one of my sessions today

13. 16.74---	F2 U L' R F' U' B D2 U2 B' F' D' F R2 D' U F' R' B2 F' D' L2 R' U2 L2
14.	17.96---	D' L' U L2 B2 L' B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 R B2 R' F' D' B2 R D B' U2
15.	17.55---	B F' U2 B2 R2 F D' R2 F L' D2 L2 D U2 B' F' D2 U L2 D R' D2 L2 R D'
16.	15.98---	B L2 R2 D' U' F L' R2 D' U B D B2 D2 R B D' U' R' D' B' D' L2 R' F
17.	17.24	---F D2 L D2 U' F2 L' D' B F' R2 D' F U' B F' U2 R D' U' B L F' R' B'
18.	17.89---	D' F2 L D2 U2 B' F' D U' F D2 U L2 R' U' L2 U L' R2 B L2 B F2 L' F'
19.	18.38	---R2 U L' U R F2 L B2 F L2 R2 B D' U2 B F U2 B2 F' D R U' B L' R'
20.	14.52---	U2 L2 F2 L' R D' U' R' B2 L B' F2 D' U2 L D U F' D' F2 U2 L2 D' B F
21.	18.03	---D B' F2 D2 R2 F D U2 L2 F' U R2 U B F' L2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 L' F' L2 B'
22.	17.39	---L2 D U' B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U F' L R2 D' R' B' D B F2 U L' R B2 R F2
23.	15.79	---B2 F U2 B2 F D2 U' L2 R B F L2 D B2 L2 R D U2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 D' U'
24.	13.82---	F' D' R D U2 L' B F D' U' R2 U' R' D' U L2 B F' L D2 B F L' D2 B2


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 22, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.37
worst time: 4.65

current avg5: 2.35 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 2.30 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 2.72 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 2.66 (σ = 0.65)

*current avg100: 2.99 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 2.99 (σ = 0.60)*

session avg: 2.99 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 2.99



Spoiler



1.62, 4.30, 1.65, 3.21, 2.04, 3.18, 3.41, (1.37), 3.05, 3.12, 3.01, 2.29, 3.38, 3.33, 3.57, 2.77, 3.01, 2.59, 2.76, 3.69, 3.27, 3.41, 4.07, 3.12, 3.66, 3.22, 3.27, 3.32, 2.57, 2.98, 2.36, 3.22, 2.61, 3.04, 2.48, 4.14, 2.74, 3.14, 2.32, 2.85, 2.41, 4.58, 2.32, 3.25, 3.15, 4.19, (4.65), 2.17, 2.88, 3.22, 3.83, 3.41, 2.56, 3.46, 3.18, 3.16, 2.49, 3.04, 3.82, 2.79, 4.10, 1.76, 3.96, 2.34, 2.83, 2.48, 3.42, 3.53, 3.73, 1.98, 2.67, 2.66, 4.02, 3.06, 3.13, 2.28, 2.91, 2.62, 2.36, 2.71, 3.21, 3.52, 2.03, 2.79, 2.41, 3.52, 3.55, 2.94, 2.56, 2.75, 2.26, 3.08, 3.16, 3.43, 3.27, 2.60, 2.08, 3.13, 2.11, 2.33





Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.99
1. 1.62 U R U' R' F' U F
2. 4.30 F R2 U2 F' U F U' F U
3. 1.65 U F2 U' F' R2 F2 R'
4. 3.21 R' F R' U' F U' F R' F U
5. 2.04 F' U2 R U R2 F R2 U'
6. 3.18 R' F2 R' F2 R' U F' R
7. 3.41 R' F U2 R' U R' U2 R2 F
8. (1.37) R' U F' U' F U2
9. 3.05 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' R F U
10. 3.12 F R' F U' F' R F2 U'
11. 3.01 F' U F2 R' F R2 U' R2 F' U'
12. 2.29 R F2 R' F R2 U F U'
13. 3.38 F U R' F U' R' F2 U' F2 U'
14. 3.33 F' U R F2 R' F
15. 3.57 R F U' F2 U' R' U R2
16. 2.77 R' U' F' R' U2 R U' R2 U2
17. 3.01 R2 F2 R F U2 R F R' U2
18. 2.59 U F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F'
19. 2.76 U' F U R U' F2 U R2
20. 3.69 R2 U2 R F2 R F' R2 U2 R' U'
21. 3.27 U' F R U' R U F2 U2
22. 3.41 F U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F U'
23. 4.07 F U' F R F U2 R' F2 R U'
24. 3.12 F U2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F'
25. 3.66 R' U R' F R' U R U' F
26. 3.22 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U F2 R'
27. 3.27 F' U R F' R2 F2 U R' U'
28. 3.32 R' F2 R U' F' R' F2 U2 F'
29. 2.57 R F2 R F' U R' U R2 F' U'
30. 2.98 F2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 F2 U'
31. 2.36 R' F' R U2 R2 F2 U' F' R U'
32. 3.22 U2 R2 U R F R2 U F' R' U'
33. 2.61 F2 R' U2 F' U R' F R2 U'
34. 3.04 F' U' F R' F2 R' F' R U
35. 2.48 F' R' U' F R2 F' U2 F' U2
36. 4.14 F U R' F U R2 U R F2 U'
37. 2.74 U' F2 U R' U F' R2 F2 R'
38. 3.14 U2 R F U2 R' U' F U' R'
39. 2.32 U' F R' F2 R2 U R' U F2
40. 2.85 R' U F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
41. 2.41 F U' F2 U R' F' U2 F2 R
42. 4.58 U2 F R' U2 R F R2 F2
43. 2.32 U F U' F' R U2 R2 F U'
44. 3.25 F' R U2 R' U F' U2 F
45. 3.15 F R' F2 U R' F2 R F'
46. 4.19 F' U F' R' U' F2 U2 F'
47. (4.65) U' R' F R2 U' F' R' F2 U
48. 2.17 F2 U F2 R U2 R U R2
49. 2.88 U2 R' U F' U' F U' R2
50. 3.22 U' F R F' U F' U' F'
51. 3.83 F2 R' F R' U R2 U F2 U
52. 3.41 F U' F2 U R' F R U R2 F
53. 2.56 U R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F2
54. 3.46 F2 U F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R U'
55. 3.18 U R F2 U' R F2 U2 R2
56. 3.16 U2 F' U F R' F2 U2 R F' U2
57. 2.49 U F R2 F2 R' F U' R'
58. 3.04 R F2 R' F2 U2 R' F U'
59. 3.82 U2 R' F U2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
60. 2.79 F2 U F' R' F2 R' F U
61. 4.10 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2
62. 1.76 F2 U' F2 R F
63. 3.96 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F U' R
64. 2.34 U' F2 R' F R2 U2 R' F U
65. 2.83 U F R F' R U R
66. 2.48 F' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F'
67. 3.42 F2 U R U2 F U' F R' U2
68. 3.53 F2 U' F' R U' R2
69. 3.73 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' R2 F' U
70. 1.98 R2 F U R2 F2 U F R2 U'
71. 2.67 F R' U2 F R' F' R' U F'
72. 2.66 F U' F2 U F2 U R2 U2
73. 4.02 R2 F' U R F U' R F' U2
74. 3.06 R U F U R U2 F R' U2
75. 3.13 F' R U2 F R' F' U R'
76. 2.28 F2 U2 R' U R' F2 R' F2 U
77. 2.91 U' F2 R F U' R2 U' F' R
78. 2.62 R F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U' R'
79. 2.36 R2 F2 U2 F' U F2 R' F U R
80. 2.71 R F' U2 F U' F' R' F R' U'
81. 3.21 R U F U' R2 U' R2 U
82. 3.52 R' F2 R U' F U' F'
83. 2.03 U' F U' R F R2 U2 R'
84. 2.79 R F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2 R'
85. 2.41 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 U'
86. 3.52 F U R2 F' R F2 R' U' F
87. 3.55 F2 U R' F R' F U2 F' R2 U'
88. 2.94 R' U' F' R' U2 F R' U' F2
89. 2.56 U' F' U' R' F2 U' F2 U
90. 2.75 F U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R
91. 2.26 F R F' R' F2 U2 R' U'
92. 3.08 R' F R' F' R F R2 U2
93. 3.16 R F2 U' R' U R' U F' U2
94. 3.43 R2 U F' U' R2 U' R F2 U'
95. 3.27 F U' R' F2 R U' F R2 U'
96. 2.60 R' F2 R2 F' U R2 F R2
97. 2.08 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U
98. 3.13 U' R U F2 U F U2 R' U2
99. 2.11 R F' R' F R' F U' R'
100. 2.33 R' F U' R2 U F2 R' U'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 22, 2010)

3x3 average of 12: *11.43*

11.08, 10.36, 11.57, 13.22, 9.60, (13.26), 12.77, (9.05), 11.35, 11.43, 12.64, 10.30


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 22, 2010)

Haven't posted in this tread for a while. Last couple months have been fairly frustrating. On 2nd December I managed 20.38 avg of 5. I was thinking, surely a sub-20 avg of 5 can't be far away. How wrong I was! Almost two months later, still trying for a sub-20 avg of 5, and just got:

(18.99), (21.76), 21.36, 19.12, 19.55

... which is a fantastic average of ...


Spoiler



20.01 FMCL


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> Friggin Faz making all accomplishments look like horrible solves -_-
> 
> I think a pb. Pretty consistent.
> 
> ...



Wow, you've improved! Nice avg!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 22, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 20.01 FMCL



I feel for you man. As, I suspect, everyone on the forum does. So agonisingly close.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 22, 2010)

2x2 avg of 50 3.99


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

3x3 Average of 12: 20.00




Spoiler



1. 18.93 L B D L2 B L B2 U D F2 L' F R B F' R B2 F L' U2 F U' R' F D
2. 21.87 B2 D' L B D' F R2 D' F' L' U' R' F' R F R2 F D2 U' R U' R2 F B D
3. 20.40 D' L' F B R2 U B F2 U2 F' U D' B2 D B' D U' L' D' L R F2 U' L' R'
4. 18.83 D2 L' D' B' F2 L R' B2 D2 L U R2 F L' U' B2 U2 L' F B2 R2 B R2 F' D
5. 19.48 D2 U R' L F2 B D' F2 U B' D B2 R2 B' R L' F L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F
6. 19.92 L2 U2 F2 B U2 D' R2 F2 R U2 F' L2 D R' F D B U' R2 L D' L2 D F L
7. (22.74) L2 B F L' R2 B U2 D F' B' D2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 F B2 L' F2 B L
8. 19.59 F D F U D2 R2 D R' B F2 R2 D B' U' B' L' U D' B U2 L U2 D B D2
9. 19.70 U2 L F D R2 L F' D' F B D' R U' B' L U D2 L R U R D2 B U L'
10. 19.65 D R L2 D L' F2 R L' D2 B2 L U2 R' D' F2 L' D' L2 R F' D L' U' L2 U2
11. 21.67 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B' R U B2 U F D B' F2 R2 B2 L F2 L' U2 D' L2 D L' R'
12. (18.46) U B' D L' B D2 U' L2 F2 B L' D F2 R' B' L2 R U2 B D2 F' U' D R2 U



LET ME BE SUB 20 DAMMIT! D:


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2010)

Roll the first three?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 22, 2010)

Not a pb average, but the SD is good and it's leet.

Avg5: 13.37
1. 13.25 L' F' B L' B2 U2 B D L2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U B2 R F' L2 U2 F' L B2 U' R
2. 13.52 L2 B' F D2 U L' U D2 B F2 D R' D2 R2 B2 D' L' B' L B U B2 U' D' F
3. (14.65) R2 F' L2 F2 D' F' L' F' B L' U L B2 L' F' D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B F2 L2 F L
4. 13.33 B' D F2 B' D L2 F R' L B' L' U2 L2 F2 U' D' F' U2 F2 U R D2 B2 F2 L'
5. (13.21) F' R D' U' R' F2 D' F2 R L' B D' F2 R B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 F' U2 R' D2 U2
SD=0.11


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

Best non-lucky 3x3x3 single (I think...)

11.76

SCRAMBLE: D2 U' L R2 B2 D2 B' L B R2 D' B F2 L' B D U F' L R' B2 F2 D2 U R2

It wasn't an incredibly easy scramble, I had perfect transitions in between steps


----------



## aronpm (Jan 22, 2010)

11.52 lucky 3x3x3 single. Beats my previous lucky single by... almost 3 seconds.

If anyone is interested, here is the scramble (from CCT), and my solution:

F' L2 R' D U' B' D' L' U2 L R' B2 D U' L' B U' L' R B2 F L R2 D' F2



Spoiler



Cross: x2 y F U' L F R' D (6)
F2L1: y U2 L' U L y' U R U R' (8)
F2L2: y' U R U' R' (4)
F2L3: y' U L' U L (4)
F2L4: y U' L' U' L (4)
OLL: (U) R' U' R U' R' U2 R (Anti-Sune) (8)
PLL: (U) (PLL Skip) (1)
Total moves: 35 HTM (3.04 TPS)


----------



## chris w (Jan 22, 2010)

15.02 avg of 12 SD 0.75 
14.81 avg of 5 
and pb non-lucky of 10.79


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 23, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 3x3 Average of 12: 20.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, there's deffo something about that damn 20 second barrier! Your times are pretty consistent tho, I'm sure it'll come soon bud..


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 23, 2010)

3:29. Guess the puzzle


Spoiler



5x5 with cageduxcentres



Video is on my YT.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 23, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, no.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

no wai, jose.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 23, 2010)

Hell no.


----------



## Jai (Jan 23, 2010)

No.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 23, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> 3:29. Guess the puzzle
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice time  I got 2:31 first try, but I've used the method before.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 23, 2010)

New Pb single and avg12 using my gf's leet mini c =)

single: 23.07 avg12: 27.43

12: 00:25.39	
11:	00:28.84	
10:	00:30.59	
9:	00:28.93	
8:	00:27.72	
7:	00:26.13	
6:	00:26.74	
5:	00:28.53	
4:	00:23.07	
3:	00:27.45	
2:	00:27.48	
1:	00:27.09


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 23, 2010)

Very Lucky 3x3 single. 13.91, it was scrambled by hand, So I am reluctant to count it.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 23, 2010)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 18.19
worst time: 23.37

current avg5: 20.19 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 20.19 (σ = 0.72)

session avg: 20.19 (σ = 0.72)
session mean: 20.43

Nooooooo! Nearly sub 20 but not! Nooooooooo!
This should go in a Failures Thread. And it was with my storebought.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 23, 2010)

New PBs today: 
3x3x3 Single - 11.52
3x3x3 Average of 5 - 18.64
3x3x3 Average of 12 - 19.43

Average of 5: 18.64 (SD = 0.45)
Times: (17.52), 19.44, 18.40, 18.08, (20.66)

Average of 12: 19.43 (SD = 1.40)
Times: 20.84, (17.31), 21.68, 18.71 (23.58), 21.50, 17.52, 19.44, 18.40, 18.08, 20.66, 17.52

Wasn't as exciting as I expected. I was relieved to finally get the sub-20 avg12, though. Sub-19 avg12 by the end of the week?


----------



## Weston (Jan 23, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.66
1. 11.40 B' L2 D R' U R' F2 U R' B U' F2 R U2 L2 B2 F D F' L D2 U2 F' B L2
2. 11.77 R2 F2 B' L' R' F L R2 D' B U2 B R L2 U2 B' U' L U' R L2 F2 U R2 D2
3. 11.78 R' D' U F2 R F2 U F U R' F' D U2 L2 R B' F L' F R U L' U F2 B
4. 11.55 L' U2 B L R' D' B F' R2 L F2 D B2 D U2 F D B R F' U B R' F' R2
5. 11.63 U2 F' B2 D B F2 R2 D' L B' F R2 F B L' R2 U' L R F2 U' L' B F R2
6. 10.93 F' U2 R D L F L2 R' F B U F' L2 D' F2 B2 D2 L R' D2 U R2 F2 B2 R2
7. 12.33 D F' U' B U B U2 D2 L B2 U D' F R2 U F U L' U2 D2 L' B D F' R2
8. 11.93 F' B' U' L' B' R' U' F' U2 D' L D' B2 R L' B' U2 L2 R F U2 F L B2 L'
9. (12.49) B' R2 U R' B' F' L' D L D2 U2 R' D' B R B2 L' U' B' R' B' R' U' B' L
10. 12.27 B D F D F2 U D2 B2 D' L2 B R' B' D L F' B' D2 R' B' D U2 R B U2
11. (10.77) R F' U2 F2 R' B2 R2 F L' F2 R' D F' D U' R F2 R' D U' R' L B L U2
12. 10.98 B' F' U2 D2 B2 U B U B' D F' L' R2 F B U' L' B R' D R2 D2 F' B L 

Lots of motivation to practice these days. Very very very good average for me with a very very good worst time for me. I hope I can do an average of 5 in comp by the end of 2010. I seem to be faster late at night.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 23, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.22
worst time: 7.77

current avg5: 6.85 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 5.10 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 6.09 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 5.88 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 6.34 (σ = 0.90)
session mean: 6.31

6.84, 5.56, 6.51, 7.56, 5.54, 6.50, 7.36, 6.28, 6.12, 5.87, 6.24, 7.70, 6.51, 7.20, 3.84, 5.55, 6.22, 6.04, 5.81, 6.33, 3.22, 7.04, 6.04, 6.58, 7.72, 6.39, 7.28, 6.12, 6.39, 7.77, 7.53, 6.75, 5.15, 6.00, 7.55, 7.47, 5.05, 6.53, 4.62, 7.39, 4.76, 5.05, 5.49, 5.88, 6.63, 7.64, 6.63, 7.03, 6.89, 5.16

EDIT: 
Average of 12: 3.28
1. 3.14 R2 U2 R' U F' U F U' R U 
2. 3.81 R F R' U' F R2 U' R' U' 
3. (1.53) U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F' R' 
4. 3.46 F R2 U' F' U' R F2 U R2 
5. (4.71) U' F2 R F' U F2 R2 U' F' 
6. 2.13 F2 R U R2 F R2 U' R' F2 U' 
7. 3.27 R' U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R' 
8. 2.80 U R' F2 R F' R' U R 
9. 3.36 R2 U2 F2 R U R' F R U' 
10. 4.24 R2 F2 U F' R' U F2 R U2 
11. 3.29 F' R' F' U R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
12. 3.28 R' U' R F2 R2 U F' R U' R


----------



## Shortey (Jan 23, 2010)

Omg..

Think I've fixed my LL 2x2.

avg5: 2.89
avg12: 3.39


----------



## Kian (Jan 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Nope.





Kirjava said:


> Yeah, no.





Stachuk1992 said:


> no wai, jose.





Anthony said:


> Hell no.





Jai said:


> No.



. He's signed up for the DC Open, we'll what happens there. My camera will be sure to catch a few solves.


----------



## Meisen (Jan 23, 2010)

New pb avg of 5 (16.510). Actually two pb's just minutes apart (the old one was 16.745), but strangely enough i still couldn't beat my pb of 12... oh well 

First:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 16.602

1. 17.195 R F2 L R2 F B L2 F' R2 F' L2 D' R' F2 R2 L D2 F U' F' R' D B' R B2
2. 15.355 D B2 R' F2 U' F U2 F' R B' F2 L2 R B' F D' F' D' L B2 D U F2 U' R'
3. 17.255 U D' B L' F' B D2 U R2 L F' B2 L2 D2 R F2 B2 D' L' D' L2 B' L2 D2 F2
4. (15.307) F' R' D' B2 D' B F2 R' U2 D L' R' B2 F L' D' L B2 L2 F2 B2 L F2 D B2
5. (23.108) B' D U2 R2 D' L D B U' R U B F D' R' D' U' B L B2 F2 L D' U2 F'



Then:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 16.510

1. 16.779 D' R' D' L' B2 F U R' D' F2 L D U2 F2 B U D2 B' F' U' F2 B L' B' D2
2. (17.265) B2 D2 U2 L R' F' L' B2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B' L D' F2 B' L' B F2 R D'
3. (15.020) U2 B L2 F D F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' D' F L' U2 F2 B' R U2 D2 L2 F R F
4. 16.221 R D' L2 D U B D R' B U' D' F L2 R2 U F2 L F2 B R2 B2 R D2 U' F'
5. 16.531 U B' R2 B' F2 L2 B2 F' L' D R' F2 U F2 B2 R U' B2 L2 F2 U' B F D' L


----------



## Novriil (Jan 23, 2010)

Rubik's magic:
single and average PB.
times: 1.34 (was a PB), 1.34, 1.31 (is a PB), 1.43, 1.34 = 1.34  SD=0 nice!

crazy..


----------



## TioMario (Jan 23, 2010)

My first sub-40 avg12 

Average: 39.43



Spoiler



Times:
1. (44.33) - D U' L B D' R2 U' B' F R2 B' L R2 D L' R2 F U' B' U2 B' L R U' B'
2. 34.34 - U2 L2 R B' F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R B R2 U F R' B L B' D' L R D' U2 B' F
3. 41.70 - F' U' R' D B2 D L' R' B' F L B' F2 L B2 U' R B D2 B2 U2 L2 R' D' L'
4. 43.61 - B F2 D R' F' L2 R D' U R' B' D2 U L' R U2 R2 D' L2 R' D2 U R' F2 U2
5. 40.11 - L' R' U' B D' B' F L' R U L' U R U2 L D' U B F2 D U' B2 F' L D
6. (30.27) - B' F D L2 B2 F R' U2 L2 D L' R' F' D U2 L2 R D L2 U2 B' L' R2 D2 B'
7. 32.58 - L2 R' F' D' U' R2 B' F U' L U R B F' D' U' L' R B D B F D2 L2 D2
8. 40.08 - D2 L2 R' D2 U F L2 R' B L R2 B D' U' L2 B' F U' B2 F' R B2 U2 B2 U'
9. 37.11 - B' R D2 U' B F L2 R2 D2 U2 L R' F' D' U' L2 B F' L' R' B F L2 R2 F2
10. 42.88 - F2 D2 U L2 R D2 U' B2 F' R2 F D2 L B F2 L2 R2 F2 L' D' R' D' U' F D2
11. 42.33 - L2 R U2 L R' D U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L' R F D2 U F' L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 L' F'
12. 43.78 - B F2 D2 B' F L R D' U2 L2 U B F R D2 L' D2 L' R D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R



Observation: there are a couple of extremely easy scrambles there, but I just screw things up.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a sub 20 PB on 3x3 19.36 yay lol


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 23, 2010)

New PB single and avg5! Sooo close to sub20. 

avg5: 23.78 (this was my pb single not more than 2 weeks ago)

00:23.96	
(00:22.01)	
00:23.72	
00:23.65	
(00:24.12)


----------



## Anthony (Jan 23, 2010)

Weston said:


> I hope I can do an average of 5 in comp by the end of 2010.


You most definitely will, Weston. lol. 

Anyway, beastly average.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

Almost Sub-20 AO100.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 15.05
worst time: 27.75

current avg5: 19.46 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 18.32 (σ = 2.28)

current avg12: 19.81 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 19.40 (σ = 2.08)

current avg100: 20.27 (σ = 2.19)
best avg100: 20.25 (σ = 2.20)

session avg: 20.31 (σ = 2.19)
session mean: 20.33



Spoiler



Scrambles:
1) 22.38 L2 F B R' B2 R' D R2 F2 L U2 B2 D R2 F' L F' D2 R2 U' B U2 L' D2 L'
2) 23.38 B' U2 L2 U L' D B2 D2 L2 F' B' U2 D' B F2 D2 R D' F B2 U F' L' D R
3) 21.43 U' F U R' F U2 D' L B L2 B' L2 D L2 B R' F D B2 F D' F' R2 L' F
4) 17.88 L R F' L2 B' L F2 R L2 D' B2 F R2 U B' L' R2 U B' U L' R F2 U D'
5) 22.91 L D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U F D2 R' L' B' L F R D F2 U' B2 L' F L' F L2 D2
6) 20.43 D2 R' D2 F D B2 R2 U' F2 L F L' B F' L2 R' D' R' L B2 L' R2 B F U
7) 17.02 R U D2 F' B2 L' R B D' F2 B R2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 U' R' F' L B' D F R
8) 21.93 D2 F2 U2 R F' R2 D2 U2 R2 F' R U D F2 L' F D R' B2 L' D2 R2 B2 F' U2
9) 19.91 L U' B' F' R F B R2 D2 R2 D B L F' L B U D2 R' L B' R' L2 F' L
10) 19.59 D L U2 L' R2 U' L' B D' B2 D2 F2 R' L2 U' L R' U2 B F U2 B2 D2 F2 B
11) 21.81 U' L' F B2 U B' D2 L F2 D R F2 L' R' D2 U F U2 D B' L' F U2 R U2
12) 19.96 R2 F B2 L2 R2 U B R F R2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 B' L' D' U B' R' L' D2 L2 R'
13) 19.44 L2 D' F' U2 F' U2 R D2 U' B' U' D R2 F L F U' L' F2 L F' D2 U2 B2 F2
14) 17.88 F' D2 F L D B L2 R2 D' L' B U2 L2 U2 R' L U F2 L F U' D R2 F' L2
15) 15.13 L' D2 U2 L' F' D R' F R L' F' U2 D' B2 R' B2 U2 F' D' U F' L R F D2 PLL skip
16) 19.28 U' F2 D R' D F L' U2 L2 F' R F' B2 D' L2 B' L' U D R' B2 D2 B L2 R2
17) 18.84 D2 R U D' F' B2 R L2 D R' U' D L2 B2 D B2 F U2 F B R B F' R2 U2
18) 23.53 L F' R2 F' B L2 U' L2 D' F U2 F2 L2 R' U R U F' U' L' D R2 U2 F D'
19) 22.63 L2 U B F2 R' L D' L R' U F2 R' L2 B' U L' R' U2 B' D' B' F' U F L2
20) 18.28 U2 B' U2 L2 D' R2 B L' D2 R' D' U2 L' D U' R2 D L' U' R L2 B2 R' B2 R'
21) 22.41 U' F' B2 U B R D2 R' B U2 R D' B2 L' R2 F' D' B' F' D' F' L' U2 L2 U
22) 22.05 F' R' B2 U' R U F' D' L' B2 F2 U D L' D F2 B' D L' F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D
23) 21.65 B R' F' B' U F' B2 D2 U' L U B2 D F2 B2 U2 R' U R2 L2 U L' R D U
24) 18.34 U F2 L' U' R F' U2 B' U' R L2 U' D R' F2 R D B' R U2 R2 L' F2 R' B2
25) 20.34 L B F' U' F' R' F B U' L' B L' U2 R' B2 D U2 R' U2 D R D L2 R F
26) 24.22 D' U' B2 U' B' L2 B' U2 F' B U L' D2 L2 F' B' L' U' B2 D' F' B2 U' L' U'
27) 20.97 B F' D R F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' B D U' F R2 D B U2 L' F L' B L B L
28) 16.83 R B2 U L' F R2 U L B U2 L2 B2 U' B' U2 R' U2 F' B L B' L U2 F2 U2
29) 25.06 B U D L2 U2 D' L2 R U' R2 D L B U L R B2 D' R2 U L B F' L' U'
30) 21.50 D2 F' R B2 L' D2 B F2 R' F2 B' U L' B' U2 D L B F' L2 B' U' F2 U L
31) 27.75 L' U' L F2 U2 D' F2 D' R F D' R' U R L2 B U2 F D2 B' R2 L2 D' U' L Pop plus N perm, bad luck.
32) 18.83 L2 F' L' D F' L' U2 F R' B L' R D U2 F2 B R L U L' F' U L F2 R'
33) 21.56 F2 B2 L' B' R' B2 R2 F2 U2 F B2 D' F2 B' L2 R D' R2 L2 B' D2 B L2 U B
34) 19.11 U' D' F D2 U B' U2 D L R' U' F2 U R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R' B' U L' F' D' F'
35) 20.81 U2 F B2 U' L2 B U F R2 U B D' F D2 L2 R2 B D2 B' L2 D' F' L2 F2 L
36) 22.80 U2 D2 L D' R2 B' U2 R U D2 B D' U B2 U' D2 F2 B' D2 R2 F D2 B U2 R'
37) 19.25 L R2 B2 F R U' F B2 U' D' F2 D' L' U2 D' L2 U' L D R L B F2 L' F
38) 22.03 D2 R' B R L2 B L D U' B2 L B2 U' F U B U F L2 R D2 F D L B'
39) 21.52 D' F2 B R U' D L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D L B' L F' L2
40) 18.53 B' D2 U' F' D' F2 U2 B' F D R D L' U D R2 U' R F' L2 R' U F2 U D'
41) 18.16 D R2 L' F' B' L' F2 B U' R D F' B L2 D R L2 U L U' B' F' R' L' U
42) 21.19 B U' B L2 F D U' F' B L R2 F2 R F' R' L B2 U' D' L R B L' B2 U2
43) 21.38 B2 U' D L U2 L2 F' L R2 F2 U L D F2 U L' U' F U D F U2 R2 U2 F
44) 19.08 U L' B2 D2 L F' D F R' L' D2 L D U R F2 D U L' F2 B R U R2 L2
45) 21.59 U F2 U D' B L U' D L R' B' F' U' F R L2 B2 F2 L2 B' U' L R D2 F'
46) 20.59 R' U2 F L2 B2 D2 R' F' B2 L2 D' F L2 R' B' L R B' R U B' F' R D U2
47) 20.08 B U' D2 B' R D B U' B2 D L2 D R F2 R U B U2 F' D B2 L2 B' R2 D2
48) 18.81 D' R' D U' L B2 F D2 B L D' L' B2 D' U F2 U L2 D B D2 U F2 D' B2
49) 22.09 D2 R B D F' D R2 L' F' U2 L' U B' D F' L F2 R2 L F2 L2 D F2 B' R'
50) 18.15 U' R' U' B2 R F2 B R' B2 U B2 D' L' D2 U L2 R F2 R' D2 U B2 F' L' D2
51) 20.68 F' U' R D2 U2 L2 B' L2 U L R' F2 D2 R U' F B2 L' U' L' F D' U B R
52) 20.78 L U2 F B2 R F2 B2 L' R B D' R2 U2 F R' F R2 D2 L2 F U2 F R B2 R
53) 15.58 L' F2 B' L' D' R D L B2 L' F2 B2 R2 D F' B D2 U2 L2 F' D L U R' B'
54) 18.30 L2 R' U' F2 B U R U2 F' D R2 U' D2 F' L D L' R F B' D2 U2 F2 L2 F2
55) 20.65 F' B2 D' U L' U' L F2 R2 B' D L2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U F B2 D2 L' U L2 F' B2
56) 19.27 F' L' B' U L R U2 R' U2 L D2 L' D2 R F U L F' L' D F' R2 F U F'
57) 23.34 B' R' L F U2 L' B2 F U' L' D' F B2 R2 B' U2 L' F R' L' D' U L B' U
58) 23.72 R' F' R' L2 B' U L2 D' U R U2 R' L D2 R2 B2 L' R2 U' F B2 U L' R2 B2
59) 22.72 F' D L' B2 L B L2 D' U' B' F D R' F2 U D R' L U F' B' U D' L D
60) 21.80 L R D' F B' U' L' F2 L' R' U B2 F' L2 U B' R2 F' U F B2 L U2 B' R
61) 20.86 D2 L' R B' F2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B D' F2 U2 B' D2 U F U L' F' B' L' F2 L
62) 20.69 D2 U F' R2 B2 D' F2 L' D' U2 L' R' F' D2 U R L' U2 D2 B2 D' B' D F2 R
63) 18.21 R2 L' B U D' F' R2 U2 B2 R2 L' B' U2 L' D B U D' L' D2 L' B2 F' R B'
64) 19.59 B' R2 U2 F U' B R2 B R D2 F U2 R2 U' L U D' F2 L' U' F B' L R' U
65) 16.77 U2 F U' F2 D F D B' U' L' B R U F B2 R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 L' U L F2
66) 19.78 F B' U R B L2 D B2 U' D L' D' L2 F2 B R B' L R2 U D F' R' D' R2
67) 17.83 L R2 D U' B2 U2 D2 F B' L D R L B' R2 L U2 B2 D2 U R B D U R'
68) 19.15 L' F' L D2 L' R2 U L2 F B' D' F D' F' U2 L' F D' F2 L' U' D L2 R2 U'
69) 21.58 F R F D2 U2 B' U2 F' L U B' R' D B U R U2 R' F U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R
70) 19.55 F D R' F2 R B D' L' R F' U' R' D2 U R' D F D2 B L2 B' R L B' U
71) 17.16 U R F' B' R2 B2 R' B L U' D B R2 B2 U D F2 U2 F R2 D' U B' U B2
72) 23.43 U L D F B L B2 D' B' F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L R' F L' U2 B' U2 F' B D' L2
73) 21.21 L' D F' U2 L R' D R B' D L' B' U' B F' R2 D U' F' B L' B2 F U R'
74) 24.63 F2 U B R' F U L U2 B2 R B R D2 L' B F L2 B2 U L2 D' R D' B2 F'
75) 17.91 L R' F U2 F R' U' L R2 F' R2 B U F' B2 R D U2 R' B' U D R2 D' R2
76) 27.18 B D2 B2 F L' R F R2 B2 R' U' R' D2 R' F2 L B2 R D B F' R2 D2 R D'
77) 19.51 U2 L' D2 R' L2 D' B L2 F L' F L' R D2 R2 B' D' F2 L' U2 L2 B' D' R' D'
78) 17.83 R' L' F L' U2 F L' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 D R' B' L U D R D U' L U D2 L'
79) 19.52 D L2 D U R' B2 U B' F' L2 R2 D' L2 R D' F2 B L2 R' F' L F' D' B' L2
80) 21.33 D2 R' U D' R2 B2 L B L2 U R2 F2 R2 U B R2 U B R2 U' D F' L2 F2 L'
81) 18.46 L' B' R B R' B' L' F' L2 F' U R' B2 L D2 R U D R L U' D2 B' D2 L
82) 18.56 B R2 U R U' L R' U' B' L2 R' F' R' U D' R D U' R' U' F U' D' F2 D'
83) 20.38 F' B' L' R U' D' R2 F' B2 D L R' U R D R B F U2 D2 R' F' U' L2 B
84) 20.97 D R L2 B F' D B' D' B D B' U2 R F2 U2 R D2 L F2 D' B' F2 L' F L'
85) 21.05 U2 L D F2 D L' D2 R2 F2 U D2 L F' L F2 D2 U F' U' F U' F2 R L F'
86) 20.80 R2 L2 F R U2 R U' L' F' R' U2 L D2 L2 B' F L F2 R' D' B2 U' B' L2 R'
87) 15.05 D2 L U' L' B D' L U' F' R' F L' F2 D R' F2 D2 R' U' F2 U2 D F' L U2 PLL skip
88) 21.18 R L' F2 U2 F' R F D2 F D B2 R2 L' D2 F B D R' B R B' F2 L2 F' B
89) 21.27 L F' R' L B' R F' U B R' D2 L2 U2 L B R2 L2 D B' F2 D' F' U L' D2
90) 15.59 L2 B' L2 D' U B U' D' R' L U2 B2 U L U' R2 B' D2 F L D' B2 D' R' L'
91) 18.19 F' L U D' F2 D2 B R2 D2 F L' D' U L R' U' B R' F U R F2 R' F2 U'
92) 25.27 L2 R2 D2 U2 B U' D' R' F U' F' D2 B2 F' D2 R' B F' U' F2 B' L' D L2 D'
93) 15.97 D' L' B U2 B' D U2 B2 D B' U2 L' R' F R2 F2 B2 D2 R' D B' F' L B2 D2
94) 22.66 R B' D' R B' L B' L' D2 B F R' U2 F' L F D2 B2 D R' F2 R' F D2 B
95) 20.80 B' D2 B' R B2 L R D' B' L B D2 U2 R' D B' F' D F L2 U R B2 R2 F2
96) 17.88 U R D2 U R' D U F' B' D' U' R2 B2 L2 U F U F L' F2 L' B U B2 U'
97) 20.63 B2 F' L' B2 F L' U' F' B D' R' U' D L' U D' B' D2 B' L' R2 F D U2 B2
98) 21.86 R2 D' U' L' F2 B' L2 U F2 L F2 D U L' U2 D F U2 D' B2 F' U2 B U' F'
99) 19.93 B2 L' R D F' U R U2 D F2 D' F U R U2 F2 U' D2 L' D2 F' U2 D B L
100) 18.84 F L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 L' D' F B2 L R2 B' D2 R' L F' L F D' U2
101) 19.56 F' L' U2 D2 R F' L' U L B2 L B' R' D' L' B' L2 R U2 L U F' R2 U L'
102) 19.31 R U F2 B U' D' F U2 D' L' D2 B2 U' L D' U2 R B' U2 F R' U F' R L
103) 19.78 R2 B R' B2 R2 B' D L B F2 U R2 B2 R' U L' U' D2 F L2 D F2 B D F2
104) 19.58 R' L' B2 R D' B' F D U2 B' D' B2 D2 R L D U' B D' L D R U' F2 U'


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm getting accomplishments for the 3x3 daily lately 

I got my pb avg of 12 today: 16.89



Spoiler



18.	17.00---	U' B R2 D2 B2 F2 U2 F' D R B' D' F' L' F L U L' D2 R2 D' B2 D U' L'
19.	15.50---	D L' B R2 F2 D' U2 L' R D B F U' R' D2 U L B' L' D' U' B2 R U B'
20.	17.35 (+2 penalty)---	R' D U2 F' D L R2 D L2 R2 D' U2 B' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U R2 D2 B2 F' U2 B'
21.	13.94---	D U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B F L2 R' F2 D B D2 B2 F2 D' L B' L U' F' D2 U2 L2	---sub 14 with a G perm o.0
22.	16.33---	U' L R' F2 D U2 L D2 U2 L2 R B F' U B2 F' L' R2 D2 B F2 L R2 D' B
23.	16.80---	F' L D' U' B D2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R' F L R2 U' R U B2 R' D2 U L R'
24.	17.96	---B F2 L2 D2 L' R2 D' U' R U L' R2 B U' F' L' D2 F' R2 D' U L2 R2 F' D2
25.	15.92---	R2 F D2 U2 L R U2 F2 U L2 B L2 U' B' F2 U2 L2 R B L U B F2 L2 D
26.	17.99---	R' B2 U F' L2 B' R2 B U2 L U L B2 F2 L R' B D U F' D B' F2 L' R2
27.	19.17---	D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B' D U2 L' D2 B2 L' R F2 D L D F' D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' U
28.	18.84---	D2 L' D' B' F' L F' R' F2 R' F' D F D L2 R U2 B F' R' D' L U' F2 U'
29.	15.19	---R' U' F D2 F D R U' L R B F' D R B' U F2 U R' B L D' B' F U


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG! 

3x3 Average of 12: 11.16

9.76, 10.28, 11.92, (14.23), 11.81, (9.11), 11.48, 12.28, 10.87, 11.38, 12.42, 9.38

no skips.



Previous PB was 11.43, set yesterday..


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm.......

Sub-15!!!!!

  

...





Spoiler



----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sat Jan 23 19:57:51 EST 2010 -----

Cubes Solved: 100 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 14.89

Fastest Time: 11.14
Slowest Time: 22.62
Standard Deviation: 01.83 

Individual Times:
1) 15.72 D R2 L B' F U' F2 B D2 F D F' R' D' U2 F2 B2 R2 U' F' D' U2 R2 D' U'
2) 14.48 B F2 D2 R' B' L' R' D F' L2 F R' U B2 D' U B D2 U R2 L D U2 F' B
3) 12.67 B2 F2 U B F' U B' R D2 R2 F R F' R2 D' R2 B U D B' U2 D B' F' D2
4) 13.97 L2 R F' D2 B' U2 R L' F2 U2 F' R' B' L F2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' B2 L2 D' F2 U2
5) 15.62  R B' F2 R' U2 B F2 L R2 D F R U' F R' D F2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R2 D L2
6) 13.83 D' F2 B' R' B2 D2 R U' L' F2 D2 B2 D' L F2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 B D2 R' F2 L
7) 17.98 R' D L' B D2 B' F2 D2 B D B' R' B2 D' U R L B2 F' R' F B2 U' D R2
8) 13.16 U' R' D' U2 L F2 B D' R2 B D' L2 R' D2 U F' R2 L' U2 F' L' F2 B' R' L
9) 14.36 B' F' R2 U' B' D' U2 L' R F U B' F2 D F R' L2 U2 R F' D' F2 B U' R2
10) 15.38 R' L' F2 D L R2 B' D' R' B' R F' R2 U R' L2 B' U2 R B' R F B' D L2
11) 14.56 F L2 D2 L F U2 B' D' B' U D2 L2 B F U B' D U F2 L' D L' U' F' B'
12) 14.94 L' D2 U B' L U D' B2 L2 B L B D' B2 D' U' B' R' U' D2 R' B' L D L
13) 15.50 R' U2 D' F B2 R' B' D' U2 L F' U L2 D' U F' L2 B D R F B L U' L2
14) 16.26 F' R D F2 U' B' D' R' F' D F2 L' F2 R2 D' F2 B L2 D B L' R B L' R2
15) 15.30 U2 F L R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R' D U2 B R B2 L' U' R F L R F2 B' D'
16) 15.22 D B D U2 R' L' B R B' L2 B' L2 B2 F2 D' R' U' D2 L2 R' U2 D R2 L' B
17) 15.50 F B' D' R2 D' U' F D2 F L' B F U D2 F L B' D' F D L R' U2 R' U2
18) 16.03 U B2 F U2 D F2 D' B' F' R D2 F' B L2 U2 R' B2 D B2 U R' F L' D' B'
19) 15.25 U' R' B2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' L2 F2 D' B' L R2 B L2 U' F U' R' F' D2 R L2 B'
20) 11.14 U' F' R2 B2 D' U' F B L B2 D L B' L2 U2 F' U' F B' D B2 D' B2 U2 D
21) 16.41 B2 U2 D' B' U2 F' R' D2 F' L D2 F U' R F2 L2 U' F B' R' L2 F' R2 D2 R2
22) 13.28 U F2 U2 R B2 L' B D2 B' D' F' B' U' B R L' B F' U2 D B U2 F2 L R'
23) 13.91 B2 L' F2 U' B' L' F L2 B' R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F' R F2 B2 U F' B2 D' L2 D'
24) 15.92 D2 U B2 D' U2 B2 F2 D' U2 F' U' R F2 R' B' R' B' R2 F' R B' D' R D2 U2
25) 17.75 R2 F L' B L2 B' R' L' F2 B' U' B U2 L D2 B L' D' U F' B' L' B2 R F2
26) 16.02 D' L U L F' U2 B U2 R' L2 B U' B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' B
27) 12.31 L' D R2 D' U2 F U2 F B2 D' F2 D U2 R2 B U2 B R U2 L2 D2 F' L' U L'
28) 12.61 D2 F B' D' B F U2 F2 L B2 R' L D F D B2 D' L' B2 L' D' F2 R F' B2
29) 13.31 D B' D2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R D' F' D' L2 U2 R' B U B' D F U R2 F2
30) 15.34 F D' L' U L2 D R2 D B2 U' R D2 F2 R D L' R' F' B L' R D' F' D F2
31) 17.33 U L2 U' L U R B2 L' R2 D2 B2 R' D L' B F R F2 U' D2 R2 F' R2 U D'
32) 22.62 R' B2 U R2 U2 B' D2 B2 U L' D2 R' B F U2 R' L2 D' F' R D' U R U R'
33) 16.28 B F' L' F D' R' B2 L R' B' L B R2 D2 U2 B L D2 U2 R' D2 U R F2 D'
34) 13.83 U2 D' F D R' L F' B2 D' L2 D' L2 B R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' L' F' B2 L' D' B'
35) 15.55 B L U' F2 U2 B' U2 D2 F U' L D F2 B' R2 B' D2 B D2 F' U' R B2 F' R'
36) 17.39 B U R B' R2 B F R2 F' U2 F R2 U F2 U2 L B' L2 F2 R' L U' R B L
37) 15.17 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 B' F' L B2 D L' R' B' U' L2 U' B2 F' L F' R2 D F L2 D2
38) 15.97 F R2 D' R F B R B F R' F U' F' D2 F2 B2 D L' D2 F2 B R' L U2 L
39) 16.41 R' B2 R' U B2 L U2 F2 R D2 L2 D' L2 F2 R B D R D2 F2 B' U L' D2 B
40) 15.67 B L B2 F R' D' U' L' D2 U' L' B U F' B D2 F' L2 B2 D' R D B R2 U
41) 13.70 L' F' D2 F R2 B L2 D2 F R' U L2 B' L B D' B2 U' L D' F2 D2 U2 B2 D'
42) 14.66 F D2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 U R2 D' R' U' B U2 D' R' F2 R F' R B2 U L' B'
43) 15.69 L2 B' D2 F' B' D2 U B U2 L2 R2 F' B2 D F' D2 L' D' F' D2 R' L' U R2 B'
44) 12.86 U' F2 R' F L' R' F U' B' R2 L' F2 L D B' R2 F D U2 R' D L' F U2 B2
45) 17.61  U' B' L2 F' L' B F2 D2 R2 U R B' U2 F D F2 B2 D2 F' B2 R2 F2 B D L'
46) 15.27 U2 B U' B' L U R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 R' B L' U' D' F' R' D F2 R2 B2 F2
47) 13.39 R' U' D' B F R' B U' B R' D2 U' L' R2 D' B' L' D' B L2 R F2 B2 U2 L2
48) 12.02 F' D2 L' D' F2 L2 R F2 L' R2 B' L B L' R2 F2 R' B D' U B' D' B U R
49) 15.33 R F B2 R' B' R2 B' D' B R' F U' L' U2 D' B2 F R U' B F2 D2 U2 F' D2
50) 14.00 L' U2 R2 B R' U' F2 R2 U2 B D' U L F' L D R U2 D' F B' L' U2 D R2
51) 15.30 F' U L' R2 F D2 B2 F L U' D R2 L B U' R' L' F R' L2 U' L' D' B R
52) 17.17 D B' F U F' R2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 U R L2 U R2 F2 D L U' F2 R2 L2 U2 D
53) 11.94 F' R' U' D2 L' R2 U' L R F B' R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' F2 D F' B L2 B' D2 F'
54) 13.91 U F' L F L F2 L' B' R' F2 U B2 U' D' B' R2 B' R' B' L B U F2 U' F
55) 13.76 R' D B' U L' R D' F D2 R U' R F' U2 F' U L' D2 L' R' U B D' F2 B2
56) 14.39 F2 U' B' L2 D2 B D R B L2 R D' B R D2 U B2 D' F' L' B R' L U D
57) 12.56 D2 L' U L R' B2 L' F' D2 R' B2 U' R' D' R' F2 D B' L F' U2 B2 F' D2 L2
58) 13.56 L' R F' B' U' F D F2 R' B2 R' U2 L F R D' L F' R' F' L2 F2 R U L
59) 16.30 D2 R' F' D2 U L2 B D2 F B' L' F B2 U' F' L F2 L' R' F2 L R' D2 U2 F'
60) 15.12 D L' B2 F2 U' R2 U B D B' D2 F2 U' F B2 U2 F R F2 U L' D' R' L' B2
61) 15.14 B F2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 R D2 F D U' F2 B L' D' U F D F2 D' U2 R' U2 B
62) 13.30 L2 B L' F2 U2 L B L2 U' B U' D' L' F' D F2 U2 F B' L' B2 R2 B' D2 F2
63) 12.00 B' U2 L R' D2 L U B R B' R2 B L U2 F' R U2 B' L' U B F L' F R'
64) 14.66 D' R2 F' D F2 R2 D R2 L D L' R2 B U' L' R U D R' U' R' F' D R2 F2
65) 14.66 L U2 B2 D B R2 L U' L R F' B2 U2 B R' F' L R2 U2 B2 U2 D' B F' U
66) 13.89 R F2 D' U F R B F D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D2 B R' B D F2 L' F R' B'
67) 17.74 F' D' R' F U F' U D B2 D B' R2 U2 D2 F' B' L2 D' L B U R2 U2 L B'
68) 13.95 F2 U2 B' F' L D2 U2 L2 B L B' R U' R' F2 D' B2 F R U L' R' F2 D2 F2
69) 18.33 D2 R2 B F D' R' B F' L' U2 D2 R B D B F' R' F2 B2 D' L' U' R B' U'
70) 13.31 F2 D L R' D' U L2 R' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F U' B2 F' L F D B2 U R U
71) 13.11 R D2 B R B' L' U' B2 R' U' F2 R' L D R U D2 B D' F2 D' B2 F' D R
72) 19.19 F L D' U B' U2 F D2 R B' U B' F' L2 F' R2 L U2 D F B2 U2 L2 B' F'
73) 13.22 D2 F' U2 D2 R' B2 D2 R F' R B' F' U2 D2 F L2 F' L F' B2 L D' R' L' D2
74) 16.72 F2 D L R2 F2 L' R' D L' R2 U D2 B' F' U D2 B' L2 B2 F U F R D' F2
75) 13.19 F U B F R2 B' D2 R' U B2 F L' D U' F R' F L2 D U' R B U2 D2 B'
76) 15.31 B R' F' B D U' B2 F2 U2 F' D2 R B2 U D' F D2 F' D U F R L' U' D2
77) 15.22 F R D2 F L2 D B' L' F D' U L U' F B' R2 U' R2 B' L B U' L' D F2
78) 13.36 U2 L R B2 R F' B L' F2 D U F R L2 D B' R D2 L' B F U' D2 R' L
79) 13.97 U' D' F' D U' R D F2 L' B D L' F' D U B' F2 D F2 L F2 L F2 U' B
80) 14.61 B2 L' R' B L' D2 U B' D L2 D2 R2 D R' B' L R2 D2 U' B L D2 U' R D
81) 14.30 D2 U2 F' U L2 F2 L' U D B2 R2 D' F2 D R D2 F2 B2 D' U B2 U' L U2 B'
82) 16.17 L' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U F2 L' R' D F R L B' R' L' D2 F2 L F' D2 R2 B2 R
83) 13.72 L2 D2 B R U' F L2 F2 L2 B' U2 D L2 D B2 L F' D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L U2 B'
84) 13.92 R L' D2 F2 D U' R' D U' R2 U2 B' D L' R B' U2 R2 F2 L R2 F' B' U' L2
85) 11.44 B U2 D B' F2 D B2 R2 L' B' R2 L D F' B2 L F L' D2 F D R' L F2 L'
86) 17.08 R B R' D L B' R' U B' R' U F D L B' F2 R2 F2 U' R' F' L' R' U L'
87) 12.56 B2 R' F R F' D' B L D' B2 F2 U' R B L2 F D' L F R' U D' B2 F2 U'
88) 18.05 B2 R' U' R' D2 F2 D2 L F' B' U2 R' F' B D' L U2 L U' L' F L2 B' D' F2
89) 15.66 F2 L U' R' F2 U D' R2 F' R' F2 L' B' D2 F2 R B F2 U' D2 L2 R U' B D'
90) 13.19 R' U' L' R2 U' L' U' R' B' L2 F2 U2 L R U2 B F L' D F' B U2 F U' L2
91) 13.74 F2 L' U' R' F B D2 R2 B R2 L U2 F U R' U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' F2 U L2 F'
92) 16.03 B' R2 B D2 L2 R' F R2 D2 R2 B' D B2 F' R F2 B' D R B U R2 B2 R2 B
93) 16.08 D' U' F D' L2 D F2 L2 D' R' F' R L2 D F' R2 L' F' L U2 R' D2 B L U
94) 13.44 B R2 L' F' L D' F B U' D2 R' F' B U' B F' D L2 R D' F' R' L2 B F
95) 12.16 D' F2 R2 B F2 R D2 B L R D2 F' B R U' L B' D2 F2 B D' R B2 L' U'
96) 13.67 L2 R' F B' D2 R2 B' D' L2 B R' B L' D2 R2 F B2 D' B2 U' F' D R U F'
97) 16.34 B' F2 D R2 U' L2 B R2 L U' L' R D U R U D L2 R2 F' B2 R2 B' D' F
98) 15.28 L' D' L' B D' R' D L' D U' B' U' D2 R F' U2 D' R' L U D2 R2 L2 D2 L
99) 16.75 B' F' D2 L R' D B2 R' L' F B L2 D U' L2 U2 B' L2 D F2 U D' L' D' L2
100) 15.73 D R B U D L' R' B' D2 U L' D L2 D B' R' U' R' U' L2 R' F2 R' U R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I'm.......
> 
> Sub-15!!!!!


Wow, Chris, congratulations!!! That's really awesome!


----------



## Truncator (Jan 24, 2010)

First time ever practicing real Roux:

Average of 5: 41.39
39.07, (38.86), (43.72), 42.41, 42.68

I've used Roux before, but I solved the blocks like F2L pairs. I'm trying to use blocks this time 

EDIT: I'm speechless... 

B2 L2 R' D' U B U L2 R2 D' U2 L B' R2 U B F' L' D F2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 
28.26 single


Spoiler



x2 L U L2



I don't know what I did, but I got a two move FB, easy second block, CxLL skip, bad edges skip... should've been faster


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 24, 2010)

How did you do the second block? 1x2x2? 1x1x3?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 24, 2010)

12.4 PB!!! And it was non-lucky. 
Scramble (Cross on bottom): 
D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L' R D U B2 F' L2 D F' R' D2 U2 R' D' U' L R' 

Easy x-cross:
Y' F' L' u' R' U2 L2 u'

F2L 2: Y U (R U R' U')x3 
F2L 3: L U L' U L U' L'
F2L 4: U2 R' U R

Sune
T perm

I LOVE CUBING!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2010)

Truncator said:


> B2 L2 R' D' U B U L2 R2 D' U2 L B' R2 U B F' L' D F2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2



10.38... wtf



Spoiler



x' r D
r2 U R2 U2 M2 r U r'
U' R' U R U' R' U R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U2 M U M
U' M' U2 M U2


----------



## Truncator (Jan 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > B2 L2 R' D' U B U L2 R2 D' U2 L B' R2 U B F' L' D F2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2
> ...


XD
Awesome.

Anyway, just did an average of 12: 39.97


Spoiler



35.52, 35.38, 38.91, (31.46), 37.16, (50.25), 40.22, 45.80, 36.60, 37.89, 47.78, 44.49


Those counting 40s fail hard. I might be converting...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 24, 2010)

omg



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.60
1. 3.49 F' U' F U' F2 R U' F U' R' 
2. 3.23 F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F U' 
3. 3.67 U2 R U F2 U F R2 U R' 
4. 4.11 R2 U2 F U' F U F' U' 
5. 3.62 F R U R2 F2 U2 F' U R' 
6. (4.21) R F2 R' U' R2 F R F2 U' 
7. 4.15 R U' F U' F2 U' R' U' R 
8. 3.14 F' U2 F R2 F2 R' U F' 
9. 3.53 R U' F R F R' U' F2 U' 
10. 3.44 R U2 F' R F R U' R2 U 
11. 3.63 F2 U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' R 
12. (2.87) F' U R F' U2 F U2 F2 R'



3.49, 3.23, 3.67, 4.11, 3.62, (4.21), 4.15, 3.14, 3.53, 3.44, 3.63, (2.87) => 3.60 (σ = 0.31)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOGOMG


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2010)

First 2x2 a100.
Got the 2x2 last night. It's an ES.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.810
worst time: 17.800

current avg5: 10.877 (σ = 2.36)
best avg5: 7.780 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 10.482 (σ = 2.94)
best avg12: 8.468 (σ = 1.41)

current avg100: 9.955 (σ = 2.56)
best avg100: 9.955 (σ = 2.56)

session avg: 9.955 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 9.952



Spoiler



times (reset):
10.050, 13.730, 12.690, 10.220, 12.310, 8.240, 12.570, 11.870, 7.740, 17.800, 6.260, 9.660, 10.060, 10.930, 8.020, 10.550, 11.480, 12.860, 8.630, 10.990, 5.270, 8.520, 12.910, 13.010, 13.290, 10.270, 9.990, 3.020, 9.730, 7.580, 10.220, 11.810, 5.330, 11.040, 9.720, 9.330, 7.910, 9.610, 12.520, 8.570, 9.720, 8.130, 11.860, 8.350, 14.830, 7.580, 11.310, 10.490, 10.760, 12.690, 9.440, 8.190, 12.080, 8.130, 14.720, 8.570, 10.980, 1.810, 12.030, 7.520, 9.890, 13.670, 6.980, 13.180, 9.120, 11.200, 10.600, 8.410, 10.380, 6.920, 5.710, 9.990, 9.450, 12.470, 5.000, 9.610, 8.020, 8.620, 9.220, 7.080, 10.060, 9.610, 8.730, 10.210, 14.450, 11.700, 7.140, 7.910, 11.700, 3.400, 8.290, 13.020, 16.150, 8.560, 10.550, 8.130, 10.600, 13.900, 15.160, 4.910+

Lol, last one's a +2.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2010)

Heh, nice sub10


----------



## Anthony (Jan 24, 2010)

8.53 nonlucky single. 
LL was fRUR'U'f' and sexy J perm.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm.......
> ...



Thanks Mike!

Although it's not much of an achievement nowadays, this has been a HUGE goal of mine for my speedsolving since WC 2005! Only took me 4 years to do it! 

Sub-15.....    That just rolls off the tongue so nicely..   

Chris


----------



## Meisen (Jan 24, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



Is that average done in a "proper" way, like with not more than 15 sec inspection, and with the hands of the cube before start and after stop? I'm just wondering, because i "cheat" when timing myself at home 
Despite this i still consider myself sub 20, although i do not know wether i'm able to replicate this result in a competition (doubt it).


----------



## Shortey (Jan 24, 2010)

9.84 PLL skip. =) I preserved a pair and another pair built up by itself while slotting it.

Edit:

OMFG!

12.50 avg12. I was in the zone big time!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

New personal best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

14.619!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(PLL skip)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 24, 2010)

I restickered a 7x7. nuff said.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 24, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I restickered a 7x7. nuff said.



Gigaminx. nuff said


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 24, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > I restickered a 7x7. nuff said.
> ...



application tape that comes with the stickers. nuff said.
I did the 7x7 by _hand_


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2010)

Meisen said:


> Is that average done in a "proper" way, like with not more than 15 sec inspection, and with the hands of the cube before start and after stop? I'm just wondering, because i "cheat" when timing myself at home
> Despite this i still consider myself sub 20, although i do not know wether i'm able to replicate this result in a competition (doubt it).



I suppose you could say that I use relaxed WCA rules, so no not technically completely to official rules. I of course try to keep my inspection under 15 seconds, but I don't time it with the timer. So on a hard solve it's possible I came very close to, or slightly surpassed the 15 second mark.

I always start with my hands not touching the cube, but my keyboard sits on my lap when I am at my desk, so when I stop the cube rests on my leg as I stop the timer. I usually completely release the cube and let it sit on my leg, but sometimes I am still touching the cube as the timer stops, and I release the cube after the timer has stopped. So no, this is not consistently official.

Despite the average mostly, but not totally, following official rules I still consider myself a sub-15 cuber. I have done averages of 12 under 15 seconds a number of times, but this is my first ever average of 100 doing so. I guess the next goal for me, then, would be a Stackmat timed completely official rules attempt at a sub-15 100 cube average.

I am still not disappointed at the average. I'm happy that I was able to maintain enough consistency to stay sub-15 over 100 solves done in one sitting, something I have not achieved ever before. Even if the average is technically nulled by the fact that it is not 100% done to WCA regulations.

Chris


----------



## Novriil (Jan 24, 2010)

2x2..
full CLL (bad times are the ones that had such cases I didn't know.. or at least I didn't remember at the first)


Spoiler



9.04, 6.72, 9.21, 16.53, 6.00, 9.00, 5.42, 8.63, 5.96, 13.27, 5.76, 10.31, 6.84, 13.71, 7.62, 5.93, 10.30, 11.60, 13.15, 8.27, 7.09, 7.74, 11.48, 10.14, 5.28, 8.47, 4.61, 7.00, 5.82, 4.86, 4.22, (17.06), 5.58, 6.69, 6.19, 6.09, 10.26, 3.70, 9.92, 8.62, 9.70, 7.83, 14.60, 11.84, 5.55, 5.01, 8.38, 7.82, 5.81, 6.31, 6.37, 11.33, 6.00, 9.04, 4.64, 7.09, 6.22, 5.47, 4.47, 11.01, 4.86, 7.53, 10.36, 5.68, 8.09, 5.18, 5.35, 5.03, 9.11, 8.00, 5.18, 5.95, 4.33, 8.29, 8.78, 5.04, 11.19, 11.99, 6.79, 8.24, (2.04), 11.43, 7.58, 5.65, 7.00, 11.10, 6.14, 5.89, 4.87, 4.89, 8.55, 9.39, 9.39, 9.45, 12.96, 6.66, 5.03, 9.91, 11.25, 8.71, 11.79, 6.58, 10.05, 6.34, 10.78, 5.20, 4.33, 11.42, 8.41, 13.91, 10.87, 8.72, 13.92, 7.91, 5.48, 8.02, 6.89, 10.56, 4.53, 6.17, 7.76, 9.50, 6.35, 8.64, 8.61, 8.18, 9.90, 9.39, 11.17, 7.90, 6.91, 9.15, 10.87, 8.63, 7.16, 4.95, 3.20, 7.49, 7.53, 6.34, 5.68, 4.55, 5.91, 7.22, 10.85, 13.08, 10.30, 4.67, 6.60, 6.40, 8.03, 10.64, 9.84, 3.49, 9.51, 4.38, 6.02, 8.51, 7.35, 6.66, 11.24, 7.92, 7.20, 13.81, 4.48, 7.37, 5.15, 7.01, 5.57, 7.46, 8.66, 6.13, 5.65, 3.20, 8.10, 11.11, 9.07, 6.29, 9.26, 5.27, 5.04, 8.71, 8.55, 5.06, 5.28, 5.61, 6.51, 3.59, 7.92, 4.40, 4.06, 7.63, 4.28, 4.44, 5.96, 5.69, 5.50, 7.56, 6.04, 6.58


number of times: 200/200
best time: 2.04
worst time: 17.06

current avg5: 6.10 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 4.37 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 5.81 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 5.32 (σ = 1.08)

current avg100: 7.47 (σ = 2.36)
best avg100: 7.47 (σ = 2.36)

session avg: 7.69 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 7.70

Sub-4 before march ? (constantly) 
mostly failed but some times are nice.. those sub-7 at least.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I finished CLL today. Feels great. Need to practice for Norwegian Open. =D

2x2 PBs:

avg5: 2.70
avg12: 3.35


----------



## Truncator (Jan 24, 2010)

More Roux-ness:

Average of 5: 35.23
1. (27.37)
2. 36.31
3. 39.87
4. (42.66)
5. 29.49

(σ = 4.31)


----------



## joey (Jan 24, 2010)

21:23:29 < jey2> F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' L' F2 U R B' L F2 D' F U' R

12:32:56 <+Kirjava> joey got a 9.15 NL in comp
12:33:32 < Faz> ,tell j`ey nice 9.15 mate
12:41:08 <%lgarron> j`ey got 9.15?
14:04:38 <+Spef> joey 9.15 wat


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 24, 2010)

I got a new 3x3x3 OH PB (Single)
The last layer was nice. F U R U' R' F' was the OLL, and I got a T-perm.

EDIT: Wow, I got a 21.50 about 30 seconds after I posted this. It was the SAME OLL and another nice PLL. (JB AKA L)


----------



## ianini (Jan 24, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:29.23
1. 1:33.42 R2 L' F L' D' L f' D' f U' r2 D u2 r' U' L D r f' F2 u' U2 r2 L' u D2 f u L2 D2 R2 f2 u2 B' R2 f2 F2 R2 U D 
2. (1:25.23) R' L' D2 L u f' R' u2 r' L' R U B2 r' f2 r' F2 L B' U L' U' L' R2 U f' U f' U2 f2 D f2 F r' R U2 B' F R2 U 
3. 1:26.12 B F' U B L' R' r' u2 D' B' D B' L' f2 F r' f u L r2 f B r R' D u' L' D r B2 D U2 F' U' r' f D2 u2 R f2 
4. (1:40.71) D2 L f' D2 f' R2 f R F r2 L' U2 f2 u' B F u' F f' R2 r' B U' u' F2 D2 r' R f F2 D r R' f2 L D' f2 B F' R 
5. 1:28.15 F' f' B2 R D' r2 U L r B F' R U2 R' F2 u' f' r2 L' R' u2 L u D2 U2 B' F' L U' u r2 U u' R2 B' L2 R2 u' f2 r2 

PB w/ an Eastsheen. Good o' Eastsheen will never let me down.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 25, 2010)

Sub-5 2x2x2? Wat.

Average: 4.74
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 3.82
Worst Time: 6.97
Individual Times:
1. 4.48 R U2 R U F2 R U' R' F' 
2. 4.09 U2 F2 R' U F U F R2 F2 
3. (3.82) U R' U R2 U R2 U' R F2 U 
4. (6.97) F2 R' F U F' U2 F' U2 F' 
5. 5.66 F' R U2 R F2 U2


----------



## Tortin (Jan 25, 2010)

1:42.34, 1:47.55, 1:43.14, 1:45.64, 1:49.11, 1:41.41, (1:37.92), 1:48.91, 1:43.89, (2:03.14), 1:40.41, 1:51.17 = 1:45.36

1:43.14, 1:45.64, (1:49.11), 1:41.41, (1:37.92) = 1:43.40

The hell? This came out of no where. Rolling average of 14 solves, I think. I'm practicing for TOW.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

*ZZ | Mini | 

PB | Single | 18.93

NL | Non Lucky | 22.23

A5 | Average of 5 | 25.18

A12 | Average of 12 | 27.19*


----------



## Escher (Jan 25, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1821

it's amazing how bad I am at 3x3 stage.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

Finally figured out my 4 colour master pyramorphinx, I didn't know anything about it when I got it, even that it's basically a 3x3. I didn't use tutorials either.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 25, 2010)

19.718 average of 25


Spoiler



1. 19.679 U' F' R2 B2 D R L B2 U' R B F' D R2 D2 F2 D R' L U2 L2 R B2 R2 B' 
2. 21.853 R' L2 D R' D2 R' D2 F' B' U' F2 D' B2 D F' D2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 L2 R' 
3. 20.339 R2 L' B2 D' F R' F' B D R' L2 F2 U' B U' F B' L' U' B2 F D' U2 L2 F' 
4. 16.741 L B L U B' L2 B' U' L U R' D' R' B' U2 F2 U' D R B' F' L R' F2 D2 
5. 21.191 U2 L B2 L B2 L2 F L2 U' B U' B U2 F D' R D2 U2 L2 R' F' U2 L D F2 
6. 20.682 D' B2 D2 U2 F L R2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 B' R2 B2 L U2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 U L F' 
7. 18.562 R' L U' L2 U2 F L' U D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F D2 U' R' L B U R' L2 D B2 R2 
8. (23.972) D U2 F B L' B2 F2 R' D L' U2 R2 B2 R D2 L D U' L2 U B2 U' L' U' D' 
9. 21.848 U2 F B2 L' R2 D U L R2 B' U' D F' U' D' B L R' F' L U2 F' L D' F 
10. 19.856 R' F' U2 R' F' U B L' D2 R2 U' R' U' R F L' B U' R' B L' F2 B2 L' F2 
11. 22.937 D2 U2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 D L D L F B2 R2 U R' U' R2 F' B' R U' F' R2 D2 
12. 18.490 U' F R U' B' R' L2 D R' U B' F2 R2 F L' R D2 R' F2 U' B2 D R2 L2 B 
13. 18.652 R U2 F L2 R2 U B U R L' F R F D2 B' U R B D' R' L' B L2 U2 L2 
14. 19.315 R2 L2 F' B L' D' R2 F R2 B2 R' B L' R U2 B D L' D2 U' L B R2 U2 B2 
15. 19.424 F2 D F' L U2 B2 R2 B' D B2 U2 D R' F D R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R L' U2 F B 
16. 22.457 D B2 U F R' D' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' B' R U R F' D F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 
17. 20.110 B2 F' L2 D R F U2 R D' B D' B U' L' U D F' B' U D2 R2 F U' R2 D 
18. 19.166 F' L R U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 U2 L' D R2 U' F L2 D' L D2 L2 B' L' F2 L F' 
19. 16.517 F' R' D' L2 F B' D2 B L' D2 L2 R' D' F' L' B L2 D' U2 B U2 D R' L2 D' 
20. 17.748 R2 L2 F2 B R' F B2 U B' R2 F' U R B L' F' U' B' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R' L 
21. 19.059 U' B' R F2 L2 R' F U2 L' B' U' R F2 B L2 R2 F2 L D U' R2 F R F' L 
22. 20.778 B2 D U2 R L' D R U D R' L2 D U' R2 B F R' L B2 R B2 U' B' L2 R 
23. 17.754 L' F2 R' F2 B D U2 B R' U L2 D' L F' B R' U' R' L D F R U' D B2 
24. (16.512) D2 B2 L B' L R' D U2 F2 U' F U' D F' D' L2 R2 U L B2 F' D2 F' U D 
25. 20.358 B2 U' D' L2 D2 R F2 B2 L' U' F R2 B' L2 R' D2 U' F' B U D2 B' D R F



EDIT: 19.951 average of 50!


Spoiler



1. 19.679 U' F' R2 B2 D R L B2 U' R B F' D R2 D2 F2 D R' L U2 L2 R B2 R2 B' 
2. 21.853 R' L2 D R' D2 R' D2 F' B' U' F2 D' B2 D F' D2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 L2 R' 
3. 20.339 R2 L' B2 D' F R' F' B D R' L2 F2 U' B U' F B' L' U' B2 F D' U2 L2 F' 
4. 16.741 L B L U B' L2 B' U' L U R' D' R' B' U2 F2 U' D R B' F' L R' F2 D2 
5. 21.191 U2 L B2 L B2 L2 F L2 U' B U' B U2 F D' R D2 U2 L2 R' F' U2 L D F2 
6. 20.682 D' B2 D2 U2 F L R2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 B' R2 B2 L U2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 U L F' 
7. 18.562 R' L U' L2 U2 F L' U D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F D2 U' R' L B U R' L2 D B2 R2 
8. 23.972 D U2 F B L' B2 F2 R' D L' U2 R2 B2 R D2 L D U' L2 U B2 U' L' U' D' 
9. 21.848 U2 F B2 L' R2 D U L R2 B' U' D F' U' D' B L R' F' L U2 F' L D' F 
10. 19.856 R' F' U2 R' F' U B L' D2 R2 U' R' U' R F L' B U' R' B L' F2 B2 L' F2 
11. 22.937 D2 U2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 D L D L F B2 R2 U R' U' R2 F' B' R U' F' R2 D2 
12. 18.490 U' F R U' B' R' L2 D R' U B' F2 R2 F L' R D2 R' F2 U' B2 D R2 L2 B 
13. 18.652 R U2 F L2 R2 U B U R L' F R F D2 B' U R B D' R' L' B L2 U2 L2 
14. 19.315 R2 L2 F' B L' D' R2 F R2 B2 R' B L' R U2 B D L' D2 U' L B R2 U2 B2 
15. 19.424 F2 D F' L U2 B2 R2 B' D B2 U2 D R' F D R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R L' U2 F B 
16. 22.457 D B2 U F R' D' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' B' R U R F' D F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 
17. 20.110 B2 F' L2 D R F U2 R D' B D' B U' L' U D F' B' U D2 R2 F U' R2 D 
18. 19.166 F' L R U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 U2 L' D R2 U' F L2 D' L D2 L2 B' L' F2 L F' 
19. 16.517 F' R' D' L2 F B' D2 B L' D2 L2 R' D' F' L' B L2 D' U2 B U2 D R' L2 D' 
20. 17.748 R2 L2 F2 B R' F B2 U B' R2 F' U R B L' F' U' B' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R' L 
21. 19.059 U' B' R F2 L2 R' F U2 L' B' U' R F2 B L2 R2 F2 L D U' R2 F R F' L 
22. 20.778 B2 D U2 R L' D R U D R' L2 D U' R2 B F R' L B2 R B2 U' B' L2 R 
23. 17.754 L' F2 R' F2 B D U2 B R' U L2 D' L F' B R' U' R' L D F R U' D B2 
24. 16.512 D2 B2 L B' L R' D U2 F2 U' F U' D F' D' L2 R2 U L B2 F' D2 F' U D 
25. 20.358 B2 U' D' L2 D2 R F2 B2 L' U' F R2 B' L2 R' D2 U' F' B U D2 B' D R F 
26. 21.702 D2 L2 D2 R' F' R F2 U2 D L F2 B' L' B U' D R' D2 L R' D' L2 R' D U2 
27. 19.143 U' F2 R2 U2 R D F L' D' U2 R' U' R' L F2 R' D L D' F R2 B D R' F2 
28. 20.033 F2 U2 R2 U' F L F L' R F' B' R2 B2 L2 U' L R2 B R2 D2 R' U' L B2 R2 
29. (26.466) L2 D L2 B' U R B2 L' U B' D' B2 D2 F' R' B U R' F' D2 F2 B2 L R' D2 
30. 22.247 D F2 D2 L' U' F' L2 F L' F2 U' R U2 R D2 F' R L D' B2 L' B R' F2 L 
31. 22.298 D' L2 U2 B R D2 F2 R' L' F2 L F' B' U2 L D U' F' B2 D' R' B D R2 F' 
32. 18.425 L2 F' D2 R' D B' F2 D' U L2 D L' U' L2 F' D B2 U2 R D2 U F R2 D2 L2 
33. 21.825 D U2 L2 B2 L D U B R B' U2 R2 F' L B2 R' U2 D2 B' D B' L2 D' B' R 
34. 22.075 U2 D F' D' B L B' L F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 F U B L2 F' 
35. 19.931 D' F U2 L' U B U' F2 R2 L U' B' D R' F B U' D' L' U2 R' D U F2 U 
36. (16.097) D' L' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 D' L' F U2 F' R' F U F' B2 U L2 B2 D B2 L' D' F2 
37. 20.002 R' L U' F2 D L F' L B' U2 F' L' R F2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B F D2 B2 U 
38. 18.022 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 D' F2 R' F2 B' U L' F R2 B R' U' L2 D U R' D F L 
39. 18.056 D R' F' L D' B' D U2 R' D' R F' R' F' R2 B' D U L R' U' D2 F U' F' 
40. 18.862 U2 L2 R' U' F2 D' U B' F' L' F B U L2 D2 L B L F' D' B' U R' B2 D2 
41. 18.754 D R B2 L R' F' D' B' L U' D2 B' U' B' L D2 U F2 L' F L F2 R B' F2 
42. 21.560 L2 U2 F B' R L' F' D2 L B' F D L R2 D F' B2 L2 R' F B' L2 B D2 F2 
43. 19.549 B2 R2 D U' F2 B' L D' F2 L' R' B' R F2 R B2 D R' F' B' R' U' L D' B2 
44. 18.087 B2 D L' B U' R2 B2 L R2 U2 L' F' U D R2 D2 F2 U' D' B' F2 L U2 F' B' 
45. 17.432 U2 F R' B L U L2 D' B U' B' U2 L2 R D2 F U2 B R' F U' B2 D2 R2 B 
46. 20.211 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' F2 L2 U' F D2 B2 L2 D B' F2 R2 B' D2 L' D F' U2 L2 B' D 
47. 20.185 U' R U D2 R U' L' D2 U' L2 F D2 R' L2 D L F2 D2 R L' F D2 L' R' U 
48. 22.778 D F B U R' D' L' U B2 U B D' L D2 U' R' L2 F U2 D' F' D2 U2 B U2 
49. 21.800 D R' L D2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 D2 L' R' U2 F' B L' F' B' R' U L2 D R2 U' B 
50. 20.663 R2 D F' B2 L D U2 R2 D U R' U R' L' D' U2 F D L' U D2 L2 B2 D' F2


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

PB a5 

number of times: 5/5
best time: 14.05
worst time: 18.34

Average of 5: 15.77
1. (18.34) L2 D U2 L R2 D U B L' B' R2 F2 D2 L2 R F2 U' F' L U D2 F R2 F B
2. (14.05) R2 B' U2 D L D F B' L2 R' B' F U2 F2 U' D' F U2 L U D2 L2 U' R2 B
3. 16.19 B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L' U' F' R2 L' F R2 F2 D2 B U2 B' R' B' R L2 D B2 F' L
4. 15.66 U2 B2 U' F' R F2 R' U' B R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R' L B D2 F L U B' F
5. 15.47 F' D' R' F2 U' D L2 D2 U L' R F' L2 D2 L' D' B F' L D L' R' U2 R2 F2


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 25, 2010)

Lots of sub 20's. Sub 24 average of 100! Getting closer to sub 20!


number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.85
worst time: 29.79

current avg5: 25.02 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 21.30 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 23.65 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 22.00 (σ = 2.09)

current avg100: 23.35 (σ = 2.39)
best avg100: 23.35 (σ = 2.39)


Average of 100: 23.35


Spoiler



1. 21.68 B R F L' D R2 F D' R2 F2 B U F2 B' U2 F2 B2 R U' D F' D U' R' B2 
2. 22.08 B' F' U L D2 B2 F2 U D2 F2 L' R' F R D2 F2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B D2 U' 
3. 22.87 D U2 L' D' L' D' R' D U2 B2 R D2 B L' F B2 R2 L2 D' R L F R B2 L' 
4. 22.89 L2 B2 R' L U L U2 F R2 D2 B' D' U' B2 F2 U' R' L F2 L2 R U2 F' R2 U' 
5. 25.55 R2 B2 D' L2 B R F2 L B U B F L R' F2 B' U B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D' L D' 
6. 27.02 U2 F2 R2 F B U B L2 F' U' L2 U2 F U2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 U' B' U2 L R2 F2 
7. 26.04 F2 L' R U B' R F U' L U L2 U2 B' L D2 L' F' L D' F2 L' B L2 D2 U2 
8. 27.19 U2 R2 F' R' F D' B2 L2 R B2 D R' L2 B U' R' B' U2 R' F' U2 R' B U' R 
9. 25.99 R U' D2 F D2 R U' D2 F' L2 B' L' R2 B' F L2 U2 D F D U2 B2 L U D 
10. 24.76 U2 D B2 R2 F' B2 U2 B U' L R U2 L2 B' F' R D' U2 R' F R2 D' R' U' D' 
11. 19.27 F2 U2 B2 F2 D L R U' L' F U L R2 D' U2 B' U' R' L2 B R F2 L' D2 B2 
12. 25.10 D' B F2 R2 D2 F R' U D R L D' B2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 D' B L2 U' D2 R' F 
13. 19.68 U' B' F R' U2 F L' U2 D2 F' D2 F L2 F' R' F' B' L' F B2 L' U L F' L 
14. 26.75 U2 D' B' D' B F2 R' F' L2 F B2 U2 F U' F D2 R D' F B' D U R' U' F2 
15. 24.78 B F' L' F' R2 F L B R' D' U B' D2 L R2 B2 U' L' B2 F2 D2 U' R D' U 
16. 24.33 U' L F2 U' R' U' R' U' R' B' U R' B U2 D F' B R2 B' U2 L B' F' L F' 
17. 21.97 F' B D2 R2 L' F U2 L U R2 L2 D2 F U' R' B L' D' F2 B R2 D B2 D2 L' 
18. 23.90 U B' D2 R' L D' F2 L2 D2 L' F' U2 F' L2 U L R2 B D' L' F' U2 R B' U 
19. 22.49 R2 L' F' U B2 R D2 U B2 D2 L B U' B2 R2 L' F2 L D F' U2 R F2 R F2 
20. 28.15 R2 F B' U R D2 B' L2 F2 R' L2 U2 B R' B2 R L' F2 B U' L2 D' B' R2 D' 
21. 26.63 D' L' R' F2 L F2 B2 D2 F U' B' L B L D2 R' B L' D' B' R L' U B' L' 
22. 23.63 D' U2 B' L' B R D2 R2 B' U' F D2 F D' F R U' R' B R' L B L U' L 
23. 26.55 R L2 D2 F U F2 B D' F2 U B2 D' R L2 F' U' D' R F' L D2 B L' B' L 
24. 24.32 U2 L2 B2 R' U' B R' D R2 D B R' L D B D' L F B D U' F' U2 L2 U' 
25. 19.55 U B U B U' D R B' F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B' U' B R' B2 R' F' B L F' L2 
26. 22.16 B' F L2 F L' F' U' D L D U L2 F' D' B' R L2 B2 R2 L B F2 D' U2 B' 
27. 21.92 D' L2 U' D2 L' B L' B2 F' L R D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 B U' F2 D2 B' F L2 R 
28. 24.99 D' B2 L R' F2 B D R' F2 B2 D2 F' B2 L B' U' R B2 D' L2 D' L F2 B' R2 
29. 19.82 B' R' B2 L' U2 D' R' F' B2 U2 B' U2 F U' D2 B F' D' R B R2 D' B' D B2 
30. 21.65 D' U R2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 B' L2 D' U B' U R L D R2 U L' U' L' F2 L B 
31. 23.42 F2 U L' R B' L' B' U2 R' L2 U2 B' R2 L' U2 B2 L' F D2 L B' U R' B' F 
32. 25.92 F L' D2 F L' D R' B D' L2 F' U' F' U2 F2 U2 D B2 L2 B L R F' L R2 
33. (29.79) B D2 R L2 F L' U F' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' B U2 L D' B' L2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' 
34. 19.58 L2 U2 L' R' B2 L B' U D F2 B2 U R B2 L' B' L' F B2 D2 B2 U' D F R 
35. 19.78 F' L2 U' D R' L D' R' U' L' U' D2 L' D R U2 D2 B2 R2 D F' B2 D' U' F2 
36. 20.77 F2 L F2 D F U2 D' B2 U R D2 U2 B D U R' L' B' L' B2 U2 B F R U2 
37. 25.15 R' U F U' F L F2 D B R U' B D' F R' B2 F L2 U B D' L' U' D' B2 
38. 27.27 R' U' B L' D' R' B' U' R' U' B D' B' F' R F R2 B2 D' L U R' U' L' B' 
39. 19.67 U2 F' R' B L D2 L2 U' F2 U D F2 L F B' R' F L2 R' U B R' L2 U' R' 
40. 20.79 U' R2 D L D U2 L2 F2 R' D U2 F2 R2 D L R D' F2 D F2 R2 D' U R D2 
41. 21.52 B2 U2 R2 L D' L B R B' F D' R D' F B U' D2 B L D U' F2 U' D2 L2 
42. 25.74 D B2 R' F R2 U R2 L' D U R2 L2 D R L' U2 F2 B' D' F2 R' F U' R' D2 
43. 24.10 R' F' D' L2 R D' B2 L D' L U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B U2 F' U B' U2 
44. 24.32 D2 U F2 R2 U R' L F' D' B U D2 F B2 D2 F' U' F2 D2 B2 D' L R U R' 
45. 22.67 B2 U' R B D' F L2 U B' L F R' D2 F R2 L F' R F U2 B' D2 F' U' L' 
46. 25.50 U' R' F L2 U' R F U F2 B U F' B2 U' L D' R B R L D' B2 D F2 U 
47. 19.71 F2 D' R2 D B2 D' U L' U2 R2 F D2 R B L' F' B2 L R2 D2 L2 B' U2 D R' 
48. 21.70 B D F B2 R F L B L2 B L2 R B L' F R U2 D' R2 D U F2 B D L 
49. 22.00 F' R' F B2 L2 B L B R L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U2 F' U R2 U2 D2 R U2 L U2 
50. 25.62 L2 F' D R2 D2 U L' D' L2 R2 F2 L D2 U B D' U2 L2 B2 L U2 R F2 D' U2 
51. 26.23 L' R B' L' B R F2 U D2 B2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 D B' L2 B2 U' R' F R2 U' L 
52. 24.38 F2 D2 F' L' D B' R U2 R' U F2 D B R' B' U F' R B' U2 R2 B' D R B 
53. 26.41 U F D2 U2 F B U R2 L' B F2 L2 R D2 B2 U' B F' R F2 D' B U R' L2 
54. 18.08 U2 R L2 B R' B2 L D' R' L' D R L' D B' F' D2 L B L' D2 R F' L' B' 
55. 23.72 B' F' U D' B' L' B2 L U' L2 B2 R B' R2 U' D L' R B' L2 U' R F D2 F2 
56. (17.85) R' B' L2 D2 U B' D2 B R B' F' D2 F L2 D L U L2 D' U2 R B2 F2 L R' 
57. 26.69 R2 F' L F R' D2 B F2 L R B L D2 U2 B F2 R F2 R2 F2 D' F U2 R2 B 
58. 23.36 B' L U' F2 U' F2 R L B D L' U' L D2 B2 D L2 B U L' D' F2 R D2 L2 
59. 23.52 B L F' R2 F R2 U B F2 U' F' B2 R D L2 D2 B2 D R L2 D' U L' F U 
60. 27.02 U' B2 D' U2 F' U R' U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R' U' F U L' F' U2 F U R D R' 
61. 21.78 R U B' D' L' U' R U2 B' R2 F' R' D2 B2 D' R' F' U2 B' U B2 U2 F' U2 D' 
62. 20.33 F' R L2 U2 R2 L' B' F' R2 B' R F2 D2 F B' D B2 D2 U L B' R U2 F U' 
63. 19.53 B2 F' L' F' D2 U2 R2 F' D' B D2 L D B2 U' L R' D R B L B2 D F2 R 
64. 25.43 D U' L' F' U' D L' D U2 L F2 R' D' F2 B' L' U L' U F' D' U2 R2 L2 D 
65. 24.76 D' U R2 B F2 L B' D' F' L' R2 B2 D B2 R B D' U' B U' F B R2 F' R2 
66. 25.58 F' R2 D U B F2 D2 R2 L' U' D2 F' B2 D L2 F' U' B' D R L2 F2 L' U' R' 
67. 22.64 D' L2 F2 B2 L' D' F R F' U' D' F D B R2 B R' F2 R2 B' L' B2 R' L U2 
68. 23.21 F B D F2 B' D R2 D2 F R' U' R' U B' D2 B2 R' U2 R D' L2 F' B2 U' B2 
69. 25.03 D L' B D2 L' R2 U' L' B D' U F2 R D U2 B2 D' B2 U F B U' F R' L 
70. 25.48 F R2 D' R D' R' D' R2 B2 U2 F D B' D2 B' R2 L2 U' F2 R' F L' F' D R' 
71. 21.94 D' F R2 D L B' D' U' F L' R F2 D' B2 U F B L' U' D' F B' L F' L 
72. 20.99 L' U' F' R' U2 L2 D U F U D L B R' U D' R2 L D2 B L2 R' F' U' F2 
73. 20.15 R2 F' U B' F2 U2 D R' B' F2 R' D2 U R B' D' L2 F' U' R2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 
74. 23.29 U2 L2 F2 B L2 U2 D2 L R F' U R D2 U2 B L D2 U F2 L R2 D2 U F B' 
75. 22.51 B' U2 F' U2 L' D2 R L2 F2 B' U2 B2 D L U' F U F' B D B2 U2 R2 U B2 
76. 21.45 D' F' D B' D B U B2 R' F' U2 R2 U' F' D' L B2 F' U L B2 L F2 D2 U 
77. 22.49 B F R2 L' B' U2 L R U2 D2 R2 B L D2 L F' B D2 L' U2 F B D2 B2 U 
78. 20.13 D' L R' U L D2 F2 R' F L2 D F2 L F2 D2 R' D B R F U2 D2 F2 D' F 
79. 23.11 F D B' U' L U2 B' F' R2 L U2 D L D' B D2 B2 U2 B' U' B' L U' F' B2 
80. 23.57 R' L' B2 R2 L' U2 L' U2 L' D U' B R D U' B U2 F D' L' D L U F' B 
81. 24.04 R2 D B' D2 F' R D' B2 U R2 D L F' U L U B2 U L2 D2 F' R2 L2 F L 
82. 22.49 B2 F' L' B' F2 D U B2 F' U R B' F2 R' U' D2 F L2 R' F L R D2 U' R' 
83. 25.29 F2 R F2 L' B2 L B' L B D F D' U F2 D' B2 U2 L R U2 D F U2 L R2 
84. 19.43 D F' R' L2 U2 L2 U' R' D' L2 R' U2 D2 L2 D2 L' U' R2 L D' L2 F2 R' B' L 
85. 18.55 L' U2 D L R' D' R F2 R2 L' F' L' F L' B2 R2 F U' F' L' B2 L' D2 F' U2 
86. 25.72 F U D R2 B U2 B F R B2 F U D B2 U' F2 B' L U2 L' F L2 F' R2 D 
87. 24.49 L2 B R' B' R L' D L' F D' U' R2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 B2 D' U F2 D2 B2 R' B2 
88. 25.19 R2 L' F2 R' B2 L U2 R2 L B2 F2 D B U F2 R' B' R2 U' R' L2 F' D F2 D2 
89. 19.98 U2 B2 L U R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 R' U' R2 L2 F2 D' L R F D2 L2 R2 D' F B2 
90. 23.91 F' B2 D2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 U D' B L2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 D' R' B R2 L B' D2 F 
91. 22.94 B' L' B D L R2 F2 B2 L F2 L D B R2 L2 F D' L' F' L' U' F2 B2 D' F2 
92. 23.32 L F2 B L B' U' D F' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L U' F U D F R2 F U2 
93. 18.86 F U R' F2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 L U D2 F2 D' B D' B U2 L2 B F2 D2 F B' R' 
94. 22.13 L B2 L F U' B' U R' L' B2 D' F2 U' D' R2 F' U R2 U R L2 F B' U' L' 
95. 25.63 L2 B D2 R D F U' R F R L B L2 F' R2 D2 F2 B' D L R D2 R U F2 
96. 25.84 B2 R L2 B F2 D F2 U2 F' D' U' L2 B' D L U D L' F2 D' L' B2 F R2 F 
97. 23.53  L2 R' U2 D' R2 F' B U' D F' L2 U F2 L' R' B2 F2 L D' U B2 L D' B' R' 
98. 25.59 L2 U' L U' D L B' F U' B' U' R' D' R2 L2 U F L R' U' F' R' F' D U' 
99. 24.06 B2 D' B2 D' U2 B' F2 R D2 B' L B' D' U' F2 R' U F2 U' R' L' F2 D B' R2 
100. 25.42 D' U2 B2 L' U2 F R' F2 D R2 U' L' R' D' F2 B L2 D2 L R' F' U B R' D'





Spoiler



21.68, 22.08, 22.87, 22.89, 25.55, 27.02, 26.04, 27.19, 25.99, 24.76, *19.27*, 25.10, *19.68*, 26.75, 24.78, 24.33, 21.97, 23.90, 22.49, 28.15, 26.63, 23.63, 26.55, 24.32, *19.55*, 22.16, 21.92, 24.99, *19.82*, 21.65, 23.42, 25.92, *(29.79)*, *19.58*, *19.78*, 20.77, 25.15, 27.27, *19.67*, 20.79, 21.52, 25.74, 24.10, 24.32, 22.67, 25.50, *19.71*, 21.70, 22.00, 25.62, 26.23, 24.38, 26.41,* 18.08*, 23.72, *(17.85)*, 26.69, 23.36, 23.52, 27.02, 21.78, 20.33, *19.53*, 25.43, 24.76, 25.58, 22.64, 23.21, 25.03, 25.48, 21.94, 20.99, 20.15, 23.29, 22.51, 21.45, 22.49, 20.13, 23.11, 23.57, 24.04, 22.49, 25.29, *19.43*, *18.55*, 25.72, 24.49, 25.19, *19.98*, 23.91, 22.94, 23.32, *18.86*, 22.13, 25.63, 25.84, 23.53, 25.59, 24.06, 25.42



Sub 5! I used Fridrich/Ortega
2x2

Average of 5: 4.75
1. (8.63) F U F R U2 F2 U' R U2 
2. 4.11 U2 R U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F 
3. 6.15 U' F U' R U' R' U2 
4. 3.99 F' U' F2 U2 R F' U F2 U2 
5. (3.27) F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U' F'


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jan 25, 2010)

Three Y-Perms in a row?


----------



## Zava (Jan 25, 2010)

21:41.99 shepherds 6x6 solve, very hard edges :/


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 25, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2122

Sub-45!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 25, 2010)

3x3 Average of 100: 11.71





Spoiler



number of times: 128/128
best time: 8.80
worst time: 15.72

current mean of 3: 11.20 (σ = 1.89)
best mean of 3: 10.30 (σ = 0.62)

current avg5: 11.81 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 10.65 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 11.94 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 11.18 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 11.93 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 11.71 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 11.85 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 11.86


----------



## Carrot (Jan 25, 2010)

*4.21* Pyraminx average of 100 =D =D =D



Spoiler



number of times: 184/184
best time: 0.69 <--- w00t!??? scramble: "U' L' l" x'D Brúnó had 0.90 with this scramble 
worst time: 6.97

current avg5: 4.30 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 3.11 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 3.81 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 3.56 (σ = 0.60)

current avg100: 4.22 (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: 4.21 (σ = 0.82) <---- PB =D

session avg: 4.52 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 4.52


----------



## Novriil (Jan 25, 2010)

Odder said:


> *4.21* Pyraminx average of 100 =D =D =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!

just..
WTF!!!!! You're crazy.. right?


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

Pb a 12  (Continuation from my Competition a5). And one of my most consistent averages ever.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.02 (xcross and OLL skip )
worst time: 18.40

current avg5: 16.54 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 16.15 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 16.61 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 16.61 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 16.61 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 16.46

17.37, 17.94, 16.99, 15.08, 16.51, 17.06, 15.50, 16.45, 16.58, 16.61, 18.40, 13.02


----------



## Carrot (Jan 25, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > *4.21* Pyraminx average of 100 =D =D =D
> ...



Not really, I just want a good pyraminx instead of this way too overused ½ year old QJ...  but thanks =D it will be hard to beat this, even with a good pyraminx ^^


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> Pb a 12  (Continuation from my Competition a5). And one of my most consistent averages ever.
> 
> timestimestimestimestimes



Dude, you're getting a lot better. What do you consider your general average now, like, 17?


----------



## Truncator (Jan 26, 2010)

lolroux

Average of 5: 33.99
1. 34.69 U' R' D2 B D R' L D' R' D' U' F2 D' F2 D L' U2 L' D2 R2 D U2 B D U
2. (36.97) F' D2 B L' B U R2 D' U R' D' F' U2 D' L' U2 F D F L' B F2 D F2 R'
3. (29.30) F' U D B2 F2 R D B R' U B2 D2 L B' U R U' B2 F U2 B' F2 L' F' L'
4. 32.52 U F L F D' U' F2 L U R' D2 L2 D L F2 D' L2 D2 U R F2 L2 D L2 U'
5. 34.77 U' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 U D2 F2 U B2 D B2 L D' F2 B' L' F' L2 B' D2 B D' R'

Avg. of 12: 36.45


Spoiler



Average of 12: 36.45
1. 34.69 U' R' D2 B D R' L D' R' D' U' F2 D' F2 D L' U2 L' D2 R2 D U2 B D U
2. 36.97 F' D2 B L' B U R2 D' U R' D' F' U2 D' L' U2 F D F L' B F2 D F2 R'
3. (29.30) F' U D B2 F2 R D B R' U B2 D2 L B' U R U' B2 F U2 B' F2 L' F' L'
4. 32.52 U F L F D' U' F2 L U R' D2 L2 D L F2 D' L2 D2 U R F2 L2 D L2 U'
5. 34.77 U' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 U D2 F2 U B2 D B2 L D' F2 B' L' F' L2 B' D2 B D' R'
6. 35.69 B' L B2 L R D F2 B' U' R2 D L' R2 F' U2 D' L U B2 U2 D R F B L2
7. 37.15 R2 L U2 B2 F2 U' R L' B2 F L' U' D B R' F2 R2 U2 L U B F2 R U2 F'
8. 33.52 F R' L2 B2 D L U' D L2 R' B' U' R2 U' F R U' F2 R F2 D' U L' D' U2
9. 39.61 R F' B L2 F2 L B2 R' F2 D2 F B2 U' F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F D' R F2 U F2
10. (1:05.52) D' R2 F' B D L' R' B L U F2 L U2 D2 R L2 F' B2 U' F' L D L F2 L'
11. 40.66 D' L D R L' F' D2 B' F2 D' U F2 R2 D' B' R' D2 U2 F' U R' D' F' L2 U
12. 38.91 L' R' U D2 R' D F2 B2 D2 U' F' R' U R L' D F2 R D2 F' L' B R2 F2 D'


----------



## ianini (Jan 26, 2010)

Non-Lucky PB: 12.80 lost da scramble.


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Pb a 12  (Continuation from my Competition a5). And one of my most consistent averages ever.
> ...



Yeah that's about right. Most a5's for me now are 17.xx


----------



## Tortin (Jan 26, 2010)

1:30.12 5x5 solve. Gah! So close to sub-90.


----------



## peterbat (Jan 26, 2010)

3x3 Average of 100: 18.00.

>_<

So close...


Spoiler



19.74, 16.70, 21.00, 15.28, 17.33, 17.48, 17.07, 16.92, 23.33, 16.80, 22.24, 15.57, 16.01, 26.08, 17.31, 16.92, (26.53), 20.67, 16.83, 19.11, 21.31, 18.14, 16.34, 14.19, 17.65, 19.40, 15.98, 20.13, 17.68, 18.24, 22.33, 18.03, 14.94, 14.18, 19.27, 17.48, 16.28, 19.17, 17.17, 16.24, 17.63, 18.20, 19.60, 20.24, 16.45, 16.85, 17.62, 20.52, 16.05, 18.78, 17.01, 17.53, 21.84, 19.27, 17.97, 16.21, 18.52, 15.89, 16.77, 15.54, 18.54, 18.48, 20.30, 15.28, 17.32, 21.66, 18.88, 24.18, 17.24, 18.07, 18.74, (13.93), 14.27, 17.51, 21.10, 17.39, 16.34, 17.64, 18.93, 18.58, 16.99, 20.36, 19.95, 16.08, 16.57, 16.49, 16.14, 14.08, 17.64, 18.84, 17.12, 19.41, 18.00, 16.41, 19.08, 16.90, 17.15, 17.44, 15.49, 18.93



EDIT: rolled it out:

best avg100: 17.54 (σ = 1.94) WOOT. I ARE SUB-18.
best avg12: 16.76 (σ = 1.64)
best avg5: 15.28 (σ = 0.24)

And why not:
number of times: 200/200
best time: 11.69
session avg: 17.97 (σ = 2.19)
session mean: 17.99

My hands started to get lazy towards the end, and my lube started to wear off. But sub-18 average of 200! Time for snacks and actual work.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 26, 2010)

I finally broke 20 seconds for single.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2010)

42.59, 39.04, 39.63, (46.04), 43.93, 41.23, 44.78, 42.04, 38.91, 44.33, 44.27, (36.66) = 42.07

Best a5 was 41.59

Getting better at 4x4.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 26, 2010)

new PB by 0.01 


Average of 12: 11.89
1. 11.67 L B' F R' F R' L2 B2 R' D B' D' R B2 R2 U B' R' D2 F2 D2 R L F2 B2
2. 11.28 D2 U' L' F2 U R' B' U2 D2 B' U2 R2 U F' R2 D U2 R2 B L R' F2 B L B
3. (13.83) U2 L' D L' R2 U2 D R2 F' D' B R D L' U2 L' B L2 R B U D2 F' U2 R'
4. 10.62 F B' R B2 F' R2 B F L' U' D2 L' F U B R2 B' L2 F' L' F2 R2 L' D2 U
5. 12.86 B' R2 D R' L' B2 D R2 B U L' B' R' D2 U2 R' U D2 R2 U B' F' L U' D
6. 11.28 R2 U F' L' U' B2 U R2 D L2 U' L' R2 F2 U' D' L' R2 U R U R2 U F R2
7. 12.64 U B2 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R' B' L' D F L2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 R' B' R2 L2 F2
8. (10.60) D' R2 U' L2 D F B D' F2 U2 R F2 U F' U F' B' R2 U R' B2 U2 F2 R2 B'
9. 12.60 L2 F L U B' R D F2 D B L U R F' B2 L2 F' B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 D2 L
10. 12.21 F R D2 R' B R' F2 D U F U2 L2 F' L D' L U2 B R2 L F' R B2 F U'
11. 12.33 U F' U' L' F' D' B' R' F' D2 F2 L U2 L2 U' R' F L R' U' R D L D' L2
12. 11.39 L U R' D' L D2 F2 B2 D2 R' D' B' U B2 U2 F L2 F2 U L' D R' D F B


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

Pb a5 by .47 seconds, and PB NL single. (Setting PB's all over the place lately.)

14.71, 16.28, 14.90, 17.42, 11.85 D)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 11.85
worst time: 17.42

current avg5: 15.30 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 15.30 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 15.30 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 15.03


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 42.59, 39.04, 39.63, (46.04), 43.93, 41.23, 44.78, 42.04, 38.91, 44.33, 44.27, (36.66) = 42.07
> 
> Best a5 was 41.59
> 
> Getting better at 4x4.


What 4x4 are you using? And make more 4x4 videos!


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 26, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 42.59, 39.04, 39.63, (46.04), 43.93, 41.23, 44.78, 42.04, 38.91, 44.33, 44.27, (36.66) = 42.07
> ...


He only has one. mini qj


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> new PB by 0.01
> 
> Average of 12: 11.89



Wow! Nice job Sarah!  I'm such a noob!


----------



## Novriil (Jan 26, 2010)

Odder said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



Still.. you're crazy..

I should practise pyraminx too :/ Otherwise there are already 2 people who might beat me on a comp (estonians).. But I just don't have the time.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 26, 2010)

New average Best 3 of 5: 

(00:57.47)	
00:43.07	
00:41.38	
(00:39.70)	
00:40.62	

= 41.13

EDIT: Average 10/12 = 45.63 

Done with my new F-II's i got this morning
I dont care if it sucks, im proud of it lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 42.59, 39.04, 39.63, (46.04), 43.93, 41.23, 44.78, 42.04, 38.91, 44.33, 44.27, (36.66) = 42.07
> 
> Best a5 was 41.59
> 
> Getting better at 4x4.



Ok that's it, you're better than me at every puzzle in real life :'(...


----------



## Muesli (Jan 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 42.59, 39.04, 39.63, (46.04), 43.93, 41.23, 44.78, 42.04, 38.91, 44.33, 44.27, (36.66) = 42.07
> ...



Real life is overrated.


----------



## Escher (Jan 26, 2010)

hm, nice and pointless accomplishment xD

Average of 5: 1.97
1. 1.86 R U' R2 U' F U' F R2 
2. 1.62 U R U2 R2 F R' F' U 
3. (2.41) U2 R' F2 R F' U' R F R2 U2 
4. (1.04) U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
5. 2.41 R U2 R2 U' F R' F U'

oh, and I continued it:

Average of 12: 2.39
1. 1.86 R U' R2 U' F U' F R2 
2. 1.62 U R U2 R2 F R' F' U 
3. 2.41 U2 R' F2 R F' U' R F R2 U2 
4. (1.04) U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
5. 2.41 R U2 R2 U' F R' F U' 
6. 1.66 F R F2 U' F' U' F2 R F' 
7. 3.00 U' F U' F' U F R' U2 R' U2 
8. 1.24 U2 R F' U F2 U' 
9. 3.32 U2 R2 U F U2 R2 F' U2 F2 
10. (3.53) R2 U2 F2 R' U F R F' U2 
11. 3.50 R2 F' R2 U R' F U F' R2 
12. 2.86 R' U R U2 R2 F R' U2 R' U


----------



## Novriil (Jan 26, 2010)

Escher said:


> hm, nice and pointless accomplishment xD
> 
> Average of 5: 1.97
> 1. 1.86 R U' R2 U' F U' F R2
> ...



Please tell me that it's not 2x2 
I just tried.. average was 6.57 -.- and my best was you're worst scramble..


----------



## Escher (Jan 26, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Please tell me that it's not 2x2
> I just tried.. average was 6.57 -.- and my best was you're worst scramble..



I'm afraid it is 
CLL+EG1 ftw


----------



## (R) (Jan 26, 2010)

taught myself megaminx and within 6 hours solved it in 8:59.57 Im on my way!!!
Also my lanlan 4x4 came in and after three solves i decided to time myself, 2:39.99. That beats my rubik's brand 4x4 pb by almost a minute


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 26, 2010)

2x2 Average of 12: 2.95

Sub-3!!! 

3.35, (12.71), 3.00, (2.02), 2.91, 2.07, 2.90, 2.88, 3.44, 2.87, 2.76, 3.32



Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.95
1. 3.35 R' F' U2 F' U2 F' R' F U2
2. (12.71) U' F2 U' R F2 U R2 U R2 U'
3. 3.00 U2 R F' U2 F R F2 R
4. (2.02) F2 R2 F R2 F' U R' U' R2 U2
5. 2.91 U' F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U'
6. 2.07 F' U' R F' R2 U' R2 U
7. 2.90 R' F' U2 F' U' R' F
8. 2.88 R' F' R F R U2 F2 U'
9. 3.44 R F U' R F2 R F' R2 U'
10. 2.87 F2 U F R U2 F' R F U
11. 2.76 F U2 F U R2 U R' U' R
12. 3.32 F R' U' F2 U F2 R' F' R


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2010)

4:37.84 foot solve.


----------



## Tortin (Jan 27, 2010)

Average of 12: 12.12
1. (9.93) R' D R U' D' R' B2 U' B' R2 F U' L' F2 L2 R U F L' U R' L' B L' F'
2. (15.52) R' F' D L U D2 R' U2 L2 B F2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 R D2 R2 L' F' D' F' R L'
3. 11.47 F' U2 F B2 D' B2 R2 D R' U L U' D2 B' D' L2 B' D' U' F2 D' B' D' R2 B2
4. 12.10 U' D2 F' R2 B2 U B' F2 D L U2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R' F2 B' D2 L D' U2 L2 U
5. 10.93 D' F2 B' L B2 U' B U' D' R' B' L' F' R' F' B' D L B F' D R F R L2
6. 12.75 L F R2 F' U' R U D F B R2 D B' L2 D F' L F' B' D L2 D' L B' L
7. 11.10 D' B L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 L' D' B D L2 B' U B' L D U2 B'
8. 15.20 B2 L U' F2 U2 D' B' L' D U2 L F D R2 U2 L' U' L' D' L' D' F U' F D2
9. 10.84 U2 B R U L' U F R F2 D2 B' R2 L U' D' L2 D2 U L B2 U2 F' D' B2 L'
10. 14.18 L2 F L R' B R' B2 U B L2 F2 L B D2 R L2 D' F' R2 F' L' U D2 R2 L2
11. 10.77 F2 D2 B D L' D U2 L2 B L B2 R B' R2 B L2 F D' L B R B R2 U2 D'
12. 11.83 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R D2 F R' B L2 D L2 R' U2 D R' B2 F U2 F2 B2 U' D' R' 

By 0.03. This average is pretty bollocks. Rolling 15 and 14. Fail. -.-

EDIT: Rolled it and got 9.63 and 12.09.  
11. (9.63) L2 F2 B2 L B F D' R2 L' U D' L U F B2 U F2 D R L2 B' D2 F B' U
12. 12.09 L R D2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R U2 D2 L D2 B F' U' F' L2 D2 L B' R2 U D' B' 
current avg12: 11.81 (σ = 1.00)

The 9.63 was pretty intense, xD


----------



## qqwref (Jan 27, 2010)

I did 10 (physical) cubes in a row in 2:49.07. Sub-17


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 27, 2010)

Tortin said:


> current avg12: 11.81 (σ = 1.00)
> 
> The 9.63 was pretty intense, xD



am sadface


----------



## Novriil (Jan 27, 2010)

Average of 12: 5.29
1. 4.96 U2 F R' U2 F2 R' F U'
2. (2.10) U2 F R2 U'
3. 4.06 F' U' F' U2 F' R2 U'
4. 7.76 F2 U2 F R' U' R F' R U
5. 5.34 R2 U2 R' F R2 F U2 F
6. 4.14 R' U2 F U' F U F' U F2
7. 4.29 F2 R' F' U R2 F2 U' F' U
8. 5.71 F U' R U' R U' F' R2 F U'
9. 4.92 F' R2 U F' U2 R2 F' U2
10. (8.57) F' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U'
11. 7.16 U' F R' F2 U F' R U2 F2 R
12. 4.53 R U2 F' U' F' U2 R U 

and in there rolling ao5:
Average of 5: 4.51
1. (2.10) U2 F R2 U'
2. 4.06 F' U' F' U2 F' R2 U'
3. (7.76) F2 U2 F R' U' R F' R U
4. 5.34 R2 U2 R' F R2 F U2 F
5. 4.14 R' U2 F U' F U F' U F2 

Both PBs I think..

E:


Escher said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me that it's not 2x2
> ...



NOOOOOO


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

New 2x2 PB! 7.47 single


----------



## qqwref (Jan 27, 2010)

Check out what _I_ made.







(This is my first sub8 on it, so I guess that's a cool accomplishment too. IsoMinxSim uses hi-games controls, although the mouse also works too (kinda...). I haven't got handshifts up yet, so this is the biggest that can be solved right now.)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 27, 2010)

New, non-lucky PB with one of my worst G perm: 9.41 

Very easy pairs with at least 2,5-3 seconds permutation...

Scramble: B' F2 R D U' L' R2 F L R2 D2 U' F D' R B F' D U L2 R2 F R B' F

Solution:


Spoiler



cross: [U’] [F2] L F R2  R’ (4)

1st pair: U’ R’ U R [U’] R’ U R (7)

2nd pair: U R U’ R’ (4)

3rd pair: [U’] U R U’ R’ (4)

4th pair: [U’] R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ (7)

OLL: U’ l’ U’ l L’ U’ L U l’ U l (11)

PLL: U2 R2 u’ R U’ R U R’ u R2  R U’ R’ (13)

Total: 50 moves in 9.41 = 5.31 tps


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 27, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> New, non-lucky PB with one of my worst G perm: 9.41
> 
> Very easy pairs with at least 2,5-3 seconds permutation...
> 
> ...




Nice, but I beat you ^^ I just got a new non-lucky PB of 9.27!
I am cubing for 20 minutes today and this is my 2nd non-lucky sub-10 today.

It was also the first solve I recorded because I felt really fast xD

scramble:
F2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B U D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 U' L U' L U2 F R2 D R U'

EDIT: I also got my first sub-12 avg5 yesterday:
11.85, and 12.42 avg12 =D


----------



## Tortin (Jan 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > current avg12: 11.81 (σ = 1.00)
> ...



Sorry.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 27, 2010)

from MF8 square-1 weekly comp:
Avg 3/5: 11.82

5: 10.38
4: 12.75
3: 12.09
2: 11.94
1: 11.45



Spoiler



Scrambles:
(0,5) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,3) (-3,0) (6,1) (-1,4) (6,1) (0,5) (2,0) (-4,4)

(0,-3) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (-2,5) (0,2) (-2,0) (1,3) (-3,0) (-2,5) (-5,0) (0,3) (6,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-5,0) (1,0)

(0,2) (0,3) (4,3) (6,3) (4,3) (6,2) (3,4) (-5,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (-3,5) (5,0) (0,1) (0,1) (2,0) (6,0)

(0,3) (0,3) (1,3) (-4,5) (-2,3) (6,2) (4,0) (-3,0) (2,1) (-2,3) (1,4) (-4,2) (4,2) (-4,2) (-4,4)

(1,0) (2,0) (3,0) (-5,2) (-4,4) (0,4) (-4,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (3,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,5) (0,3) (-3,0)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 27, 2010)

Individual Times: 9.65, 9.76, 10.62, 10.15, 9.45, 10.42, 10.01, (11.13), 9.90, 10.40, (8.29), 10.36 => 9.78




Spoiler



1.	10.15	D' U2 L2 R2 D' U' L' B2 F2 U' B' D2 B' F2 D R' U' F2 U' F2 D' U' L2 R F
2.	9.45	B L2 B2 D2 R F' U L B' F' U R D' U2 F2 L' R' B2 R' B2 F2 D U2 B R'
3.	10.42	R' D2 F L' R D2 U' L B F R D L' D2 U2 B L2 R' D L B' D2 U2 B F2
4.	10.01	U' B F' U2 R2 B2 F D U2 B' F' D' R' U F D' B' F2 L R2 B' L2 R2 D U
5.	(11.13)	B2 D' B' D' U2 B D U R2 F' L2 R B L F L' R' D U2 R' D2 U L B F2
6.	9.90	R U' L D F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F D U2 B D2 U R2 F L2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 L R'
7.	10.40	R B D' U' F' L2 R2 F L2 D' U' L R2 B R' B' D' U B' F' L B F' L2 R'
8.	8.29	R B D' U2 R' F2 D2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F L' R B2 F' R' B2 F2 L' R D' U2 F'
9.	10.36	L' U R' F' R2 D2 L R2 F' D2 U F2 R' D2 U B2 F2 U' B F L2 R U2 R' F'
10.	9.39	L R U B F' D U L R2 B' L' R D R2 B2 R F' U2 B U' L D' U' B' U
11.	9.43	F' D U2 B' U B2 L' R B2 D2 U L' R2 U F R D' U2 L2 R F D' U L R2
12.	(7.71)	B R B F' R2 B' F' D B' F2 U' F D2 R2 D' U2 R F2 L2 B' F L D' L F


----------



## Escher (Jan 27, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Individual Times: 9.65, 9.76, 10.62, 10.15, 9.45, 10.42, 10.01, (11.13), 9.90, 10.40, (8.29), 10.36 => 9.78





> Justin says:
> HOLY BALLS


^ I concur 
Beats my PB! Amazing consistency!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 27, 2010)

My 2x2x2 came a few days ago 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.00
worst time: 7.57

best avg5: 3.62 (σ = 0.45)

best avg12: 4.07 (σ = 0.82)

current avg100: 4.63 (σ = 0.98)



Spoiler



4.44, 5.70, 6.26, 7.11, 4.24, 4.48, 5.30, 5.49, 3.86, 5.34, 2.66, 5.83, 4.48, 6.16, 5.27, 4.00, 4.00, 4.39, 4.52, 3.24, 4.94, 7.16, 4.61, 5.03, 3.27, 5.09, 3.90, 4.51, 4.92, 4.36, 4.61, 5.15, 4.86, 5.16, 4.32, 4.60, 4.32, 3.76, 5.95, 4.95, 5.08, 5.00, 3.73, 5.76, 4.82, 5.34, 3.00, 5.67, 5.19, 3.05, 7.57, 5.22, 5.54, 3.02, 2.82, 3.75, 4.09, 5.52, 4.63, 5.32, 6.01, 3.72, 3.65, 4.67, 4.53, 4.83, 3.49, 4.43, 5.39, 4.77, 3.18, 5.13, 4.33, 5.06, 4.02, 3.76, 5.90, 4.30, 2.95, 3.80, 4.90, 3.59, 3.81, 5.53, 4.00, 7.23, 6.34, 3.92, 3.10, 5.66, 5.20, 4.44, 2.00, 5.01, 4.56, 4.35, 2.78, 2.90, 4.42, 5.57


a lot of it was LBL, sometimes CLL with COLL algs  (am nub)


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2010)

OH.

Average of 5: 14.98
1. 13.31 D' U R' F' D L' B F' U' B' D L D F2 B R' F' D' B2 U2 D R' B' R2 U 
2. (12.72) U B' D2 U R' B2 L' B D' L' F2 U2 R' L2 F D' L2 B' U L D U L' U' R' 
3. (19.86) B' U R' U F2 U2 B' D2 F' U L2 R' F' L2 D2 R2 F' R B U' L B' F' D2 R2 
4. 16.02 F2 L2 F L' D B2 U' L2 U' D2 B2 F R' B2 L2 U2 B' R F U F U2 R2 B U2 
5. 15.62 L' U' D2 L F B D2 F' D U R' D2 L' B D2 L U F2 D L' F' U F R B2 

17.03 avg 12 too. No lucky solves.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> My 2x2x2 came a few days ago
> avg12: 4.07 (σ = 0.82)



Like I said a week ago, you have to compete.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > My 2x2x2 came a few days ago
> ...


I will.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Awesome.  Just promise not to beat me.


----------



## ianini (Jan 28, 2010)

I am afraid to actually look it this thread when faz posts in it, because I will be blown away and will be in a permanent state of shock.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2010)

I solved the (computer) Teraminx in 25 minutes 42 seconds.

UWR/PB by almost 20 minutes, I think.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


of course I won't beat you, I'll probably get a DNF average


----------



## joey (Jan 28, 2010)

22.96 OH PLL skip.
02:01:20 <+Venim> 3x3 Scramble #2520: L' R B' U L D F' D R' B R' U D L2 F' D B L U2 R F' D U R' D'


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> UWR/PB by almost 20 minutes, I think.



Only you can do things like that, qq. lol.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, most of the time decrease was from the fact that I have a hi-games style *minx simulator now. The 45 minute time was on UltimateMagicCube which has a pretty lousy control scheme if you're trying to go for time.

I still have a few adjustments to make on the sim but when those are done I'm considering releasing it.


----------



## Forte (Jan 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



YES GOGOGO

43/63!!!!!!!


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Finally, my first sub-20 avg of 5, well chuffed!!   
best avg5: *19.88* - (18.84), 20.56, 20.16, (27.61), 18.90
best avg12: *21.31* - 18.82, 23.85, 22.96, 21.74, 20.38, (18.08), 21.56, 19.41, (27.00), 19.25, 22.96, 22.18

Pretty consistent session:



Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Session Average: 22.97
Best Time: 17.09
Worst Time: 31.77
Standard Deviation: 3.2 (13.9%)

1. (31.77) D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D L' B' F L' U2 B2 D2 U' L2 R D2
2. 18.82 U2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U L' D' L B2 L' D' L D2 B F R'
3. 23.85 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U L2 R' B' L' D2 R F2 U R B2 R
4. 22.96 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B' R' F' U' B' L2 F U B' U'
5. 21.74 R2 D2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' B' L B F D B' D' B2 U' L U
6. 20.38 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 F L B R' F' R2 B2 D' R F'
7. 18.08 U B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U R F' U2 L' F' D2 U' L2 F L' R'
8. 21.56 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 F R' F' D2 L F' R2 D F L2 U'
9. 19.41 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L B' R U2 B2 R' F2 L U L D
10. 27.00 U' L2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 U L' B2 F L2 D' R F' D2 F' L' F U'
11. 19.25 U' F2 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 U' R F2 D' B' F' L D' B D' U' F' U2
12. 22.96 D' L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' L' U' F D' L' F L U' L2 B2 U'
13. 22.18 L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 F U' B U2 R' B2
14. 23.82 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L B' D' L' R' F2 D2 L D' U' F' U'
15. 26.71 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 R B' F R' U' F2 R' F' D2 F2 R
16. 27.75 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D U R D' B' F' U B2 F' R B F' L'
17. 26.38 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D L' U R' F U' R2 F2 L' D' F U2
18. 21.39 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L F' R U2 R' B' R2 B2 D2 F R'
19. 19.45 F2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D L' R U' L B D' F' U B' D
20. 21.40 D2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R D' L2 D' L U B D2 B2 U R'
21. 28.29 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' R F L2 D2 U B2 F' R U2
22. 20.82 B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 B2 R' F R D U R2 F' R2 F' R
23. 20.51 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B R' D U2 F D B' F U' B2 D'
24. 23.40 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B U' F U L F D2 U R2
25. 24.52 R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' B R2 D2 F R' U B' R' D' F2 R'
26. 25.26 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R' U' F' D2 B' F D U2 R U' L
27. 22.54 D2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 F2 L B2 D F' U' F R2 B F' L D' R'
28. 24.45 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 F D2 R2 D R' U2 L U' B2 L' F'
29. 27.79 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U R2 U B2 L U2 B' R F L2 F2 L2 R' D U
30. 25.62 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 R' U' L' B' U2 F L' D U F2 U
31. 19.12 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' L D' B2 L R F L D B2 R2 F2
32. 28.27 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' F' R' U' L2 D' F2 R' F R D2
33. 20.77 L2 F2 D U' B2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 B' U L F U2 F R B L' U2 F'
34. 20.85 B2 D L2 D U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F' D' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R B' L2 R U'
35. 24.28 U F2 U' L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 D F L' U B' L F'
36. 24.95 D' L2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L B' U2 B2 R B' R2 D2 L' B U'
37. 22.14 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R' B' D' L B2 F U' L' D' B' U2 R'
38. 25.03 B2 D R2 D R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 F D' U F' U R2 F2 D
39. 22.45 F2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B' R D2 B' U R' U2 R' F2 D F'
40. 20.68 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 B' U' F2 D2 B L D' F2 U R U2
41. (17.09) B2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F U L2 B U' L R2 F R D2 B2
42. 24.58 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 D' L B F' U2 R2 B' D U2 B' L R U'
43. 26.33 D R2 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R U F' D' F R2 F R' D'
44. 21.29 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 R U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R' B D2 R'
45. 24.73 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R' B L R' B R' U' F' D R2 B' U'
46. 18.84 D B2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 B2 R' U' L U F2 D2 B D
47. 20.56 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R F D2 U B2 R B2 D2 U2 F' D'
48. 20.16 L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 R B R2 B' F U2 F2 D L F' R'
49. 27.61 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F L' U L' U' R F' D' L2 U F' U'
50. 18.90 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D R' U' R2 F2 D' L U2 F D R U'


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Finally, my first sub-20 avg of 5, well chuffed!!



Merriam-Webster tells me that the verb "chuff" means "to produce noisy exhaust or exhalations". So what exactly does that mean? 

Congratulations, anyway, I expect sub-20 avg of 12 soon


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, my first sub-20 avg of 5, well chuffed!!
> ...


Lol, that would be the onomatopoeic definition yeah. As brit slang it also means pleased... probably an understatement in this case  

Thx


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> OH.
> 
> Average of 5: 14.98
> 1. 13.31 D' U R' F' D L' B F' U' B' D L D F2 B R' F' D' B2 U2 D R' B' R2 U
> ...



Ummm.... what? :cries: I hate you so much


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 28, 2010)

New best average of 12:

Average of 12: 22.034
1. 23.492 F' R B2 R' B' F R' F' B' U R2 L B F2 U L2 F2 U D2 B2 L2 R D R B'
2. 22.002 D2 R' U' D2 R D' F D R B2 L' U R2 U B' F' U D' B' D2 F' U L' B' F'
3. (24.988) B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' D' L R2 F L' B' U L' R F' U2 D R' L B F'
4. 17.940 R' F R2 L U D F' L D2 U B2 L R B' F' L2 D' F B U B2 L2 F2 U' B
5. 22.793 L U2 B R L2 U L2 F2 R' L' U' F2 D' L2 R2 F' R L U' D F U F' B U'
6. 24.962 L2 B2 F2 U' B D R B2 D F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 U D' F2 U F2 D F2 D
7. (17.075) U2 D2 R F2 U L' U' D F' B' D2 U R B' R U' D' L D' B2 F' R F' L' B2
8. 22.983 F' D B' R' L U' F' L D R' B D L2 F2 B' U2 B D' R L U2 L' D' B L2
9. 22.989 B U' B2 D B2 L' B R2 L U2 R' L2 U D R' B2 D L2 F' B' U2 D2 L' U2 D
10. 21.680 L' D' U2 L' R' U B F U2 B2 U' B' F2 L R' D2 U2 L2 B' L B' L F B2 L'
11. 21.282 D F' U L2 R D2 U2 L2 B D F2 U2 F L2 R' U D2 R U' R L B' F2 L' F'
12. 20.215 D' R2 U F' R D2 B' L F2 R2 B2 D R B U F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B 

Also got a new non lucky pb, 17.075. it should of been in the low 16, but the timer didn't stop properly


----------



## Weston (Jan 28, 2010)

OH average of 12

18.00, 16.24, 18.66, 19.04, 28.40, 15.73, 22.19, 21.57, 17.88, 17.83, 17.09, 16.03

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.73
worst time: 28.40

current avg5: 17.60 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 17.60 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 18.45 (σ = 1.94)
best avg12: 18.45 (σ = 1.94)

session avg: 18.45 (σ = 1.94)
session mean: 19.06


Im pretty sure this is a PB. The sub 16 was an OLL skip.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

Tessellate Drill Marathon- 5:48.36

sub6!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2010)

First sub7 in the world...






edit: oops I pwned myself


----------



## Zubon (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got a PB single.

15.74 

After the shock of such a good time (for me) using such slow turning, I completely messed up the next solve and got:

31.48

Anyone notice anything?


----------



## joey (Jan 28, 2010)

31.48/2 = 15.74


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 28, 2010)

More pb's:
*16.xy non lucky*, I had the exact time to 3 decimal places but forgot to record.
*AO5=19.882:*
20.067, (28.765), (17.852), 21.201, 18.379 
*AO12=20.860*


----------



## Shortey (Jan 28, 2010)

2x2 avg12: 3.27



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.27
1. 2.75 F2 U' R' U R2 F U' F2
2. 3.66 R' U F U' R2 F U2 F' U'
3. 3.05 U F U' R2 U2 F R' U2
4. (3.80) F2 R U' R2 F R U F'
5. 3.73 F U F' U' F2 R F U2
6. 2.89 F' U' R U2 F' U R2 F R
7. (2.69) U' R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
8. 3.46 R2 U' R F2 U2 R2 F' U'
9. 3.44 U' R' F' R F' U R' U' R2
10. 3.13 F' U' F U2 F R' U R' U2
11. 3.56 R' U R2 F' U' F2 R U' F
12. 3.02 U F2 R' F U2 F R2 U


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 28, 2010)

new 3x3 avg5 PB
00:42.70	
00:39.47	
00:39.99	
00:36.57	
_*00:28.98*_ PB Single
Average: 37.542


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 28, 2010)

Got a 9.14 non-lucky single (V-Perm ), a 11.27 avg5 and a 12.32 avg12.
All done in one session and all PB ^^


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4.34
worst time: 9.23

current avg5: 6.07 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 6.07 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 6.80 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 6.80 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 6.80 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 6.80

9.23, 8.46, 8.13, 6.56, 5.99, 7.16, 7.00, 6.50, 5.63, 4.34, 6.23, 6.36

Sub 7 2x2


----------



## chris410 (Jan 28, 2010)

I finally got a sub 50-second average! I looked back and my fastest average when I started a little over a month ago was: 1.11.64 so I am pretty happy about this. Although, I have a long ways to go...I'm hoping to some day hit an average in the high 30's, I hope I can reach that goal but it will take a lot of work.

Average: 48.66

Fastest Time: 41.78
Slowest Time: 1:01.00
Standard Deviation: 04.34

Individual Times:
1) 54.61 L' U' D2 R' D' R2 B F' U' L F U2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 F L B2 D B2
2) 53.83 L2 F D B U2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F' U2 R U' D F U2 D2 B' D' L' R2 B' L U2
3) 51.58 F2 B R' F' U' L U2 F R U R2 F' R L' D2 L2 D2 U F R B' L B2 U2 F2
4) 48.81 U' B' L' D2 L2 U L2 B L2 R U L' U' F D L U' B' L R F' R' D U2 L
5) 43.06 R U B2 D B2 U B2 R2 U2 D L2 B2 R2 D R2 L' U' B' R F2 B U L2 B2 U
6) 47.27 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R L F' R2 D2 L U F B D2 L' F2 B' R2 D R2 B2 U' B
7) 51.55 U' R' L' D' R2 F' R U F' B R L' F' R' L2 B F2 D' B L2 F2 R2 D U R'
8) 48.86 R' B' L2 R' U F' L2 B L2 D' U L' R' B' U' B L B' U2 R U R L' F' B2
9) 44.88 L2 D2 R' B D2 B2 F2 L' D' R' B D' L2 F' U' R2 D F D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 F'
10) (1:01.00) D' B' R' L' U' D F D2 L R' D2 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 B' D F U' D' F
11) (41.78) R2 L' B' L F2 B2 U2 F' U2 B F2 D B R' D2 F2 L U F' L' R2 B2 D' L U2
12) 42.11 F2 L2 B' D R' U2 D' F L2 D R U2 D R' D' F' L2 U R2 F L F2 R2 F' D


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I finally got a sub 50-second average! I looked back and my fastest average when I started a little over a month ago was: 1.11.64 so I am pretty happy about this. *Although, I have a long ways to go...I'm hoping to some day hit an average in the high 30's, I hope I can reach that goal but it will take a lot of work.*
> 
> timestimes


Congrats

You will be surprised at how quickly you get there.
Trust meh... 35 second avgs aren't too far away.


----------



## Overtime (Jan 28, 2010)

5:	00:33.72	x
4:	00:41.16	x
3:	00:40.59	x
2:	00:51.80	x
1:	00:40.62	x

3 of 5: 00:40.79!!!!!!!!!!!!
I beat my 45 sec average best 3/5! 
Edit: finished the 10/12 set

12:	00:38.33	x
11:	00:36.59	x
10:	00:41.14	x
9:	00:44.10	x
8:	00:33.90	x
7:	00:33.81	x
6:	00:42.94	x
5:	00:33.72	x
4:	00:41.16	x
3:	00:40.59	x
2:	00:51.80	x
1:	00:40.62	x

10 of 12: 00:39.32


----------



## chris410 (Jan 28, 2010)

Edward said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got a sub 50-second average! I looked back and my fastest average when I started a little over a month ago was: 1.11.64 so I am pretty happy about this. *Although, I have a long ways to go...I'm hoping to some day hit an average in the high 30's, I hope I can reach that goal but it will take a lot of work.*
> ...



Thanks! Again, I give all the credit to the forum and a few members who have been giving me advice. I never thought sub 1 minute would even be possible. I am working on my cross efficiency and F2L once I improve to consistent mid 40's averages I will start learning full PLL. My turns are still not very good so I am also working on improving that as well. I know it sounds corny but thanks everyone! This site is pretty amazing with all the knowledge it contains and the vast number of talented cubers/problem solvers.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 28, 2010)

Overtime said:


> 5:	00:33.72	x
> 4:	00:41.16	x
> 3:	00:40.59	x
> 2:	00:51.80	x
> ...



Congrats, you are where I'm hoping to be in a few months!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't cubed (as in 3x3) for about a month now. Did a session using new FII which still needs breaking in, and got 12.95 from 150 solves (last 50 were about about 12.6 probably). I was also practising opposite colour neutrality.

Then:

D U F2 R D' F' R2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' B2 F2 U' B F' L R2 B2 R D2 U L2 U2

y F U' R2 D' R D
R U' R' L U' L'
R' U2 R U2 y L' U' L
y' L' U' L U y' L U L'
U' R U' R'

Yeah, no AUF LL skip, when I'm out of practice, on a new cube and with cross on yellow. Still, got 6.95. Considering my F2L is about 8-9 seconds normally, that's OK really.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 28, 2010)

chris410 said:


> Overtime said:
> 
> 
> > [insert sub40 avg]
> ...



With a fair amount of practice, you could be better than that in a month.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

Tessellate: 40 lines: 45.20 seconds


----------



## chris410 (Jan 28, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > Overtime said:
> ...



I guess you were not kidding! I just did my fastest time ever  32.69 non-lucky!!!! I cannot believe this!


----------



## Truncator (Jan 28, 2010)

Roux ^^

Average of 5: 29.75
1. 32.56 F2 R F' D' L' B U2 D' R D2 L R U2 B U R2 D L' R U2 L' B2 L F2 L2
2. (36.50) L U2 F' B U' D R' F' B2 D U L R B2 F2 R D U' B' D' U2 R2 B' U R'
3. 29.18 B' U D2 F D' L B2 L U' F R L' U F L' F2 B U' R2 F2 B2 L' B' R' L2
4. 27.50 B R2 B D F U2 L2 D2 R2 D F' R' F U2 L B D B2 U' D R2 B' D2 R F2
5. (26.38) B' L R' F' L2 D' L' D2 B L D' F2 D' U' R L2 B L' U2 D' R' B D' R2 B2 

Average of 12: 32.26


Spoiler



Average of 12: 32.26
1. 32.84 R U D F R U F' B L F B U2 L2 F U L2 U' R2 D U' L2 R B' L2 F
2. 30.11 F2 B2 D2 U2 R U' B F2 L2 R B' F2 R' U2 R F D2 B' U' L2 R D2 F' L D'
3. 34.06 F2 U D' F' B D R' U R2 D' B' D L' R2 U' B2 L' R2 D F L R' F' B2 R
4. 35.30 B' R B D F2 U L U2 D2 R2 L' U' F' B2 U2 D2 F2 U' D2 R' L D U' F' B'
5. 32.56 F2 R F' D' L' B U2 D' R D2 L R U2 B U R2 D L' R U2 L' B2 L F2 L2
6. 36.50 L U2 F' B U' D R' F' B2 D U L R B2 F2 R D U' B' D' U2 R2 B' U R'
7. 29.18 B' U D2 F D' L B2 L U' F R L' U F L' F2 B U' R2 F2 B2 L' B' R' L2
8. 27.50 B R2 B D F U2 L2 D2 R2 D F' R' F U2 L B D B2 U' D R2 B' D2 R F2
9. (26.38) B' L R' F' L2 D' L' D2 B L D' F2 D' U' R L2 B L' U2 D' R' B D' R2 B2
10. (39.88) L' D2 L U F' B U D2 B2 L F' R' B R L2 B' D2 U B2 L' F2 U F U B'
11. 33.18 L' F' U B2 D L2 U2 D' R2 U D' B' D' F' R2 D' B' R2 F B2 R2 D' L' F R
12. 31.34 B2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 R D' B F' D F2 L' D L2 R F' D2 B2 U R2 U2 R B


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 29, 2010)

chris410 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > chris410 said:
> ...



See? 
Great job!
Can't wait for DC Open. You might surprise yourself with a sub-30 single, who knows.


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 29, 2010)

hit average 40


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2010)

O
M
G
AVG=14.07 
13.68, 13.96, 13.97, 15.23, 14.29 

SUB FRIGGIN 15...
Heres a basic sum of my reaction.


Spoiler



:confused:


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> O
> M
> G
> AVG=14.07
> ...



>_> 3 13s


----------



## chris410 (Jan 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> O
> M
> G
> AVG=14.07
> ...



WOW...congrats...I cannot even compute that speed at the moment!


----------



## kjcellist (Jan 29, 2010)

First sub-20 single with 3x3x3!!!

19.90 seconds!!!

Yay!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> O
> M
> G
> AVG=14.07
> ...



Dude, I'm seriously impressed.
2 weeks ago:


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

More personal bests today yet again:

*AO5=18.964*: 19.297, 19.648, (24.104), 17.947, (17.739)	
*AO12=20.582*

*AO100=22.685*
best time: 16.367
worst time: 28.845
best avg5: 18.964
best avg12: 20.582

Finally I have averaged below the 1982 Budapest WR


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



GUESS WHAT 

Average of 12: 11.77
1. (10.09) D U' B' U2 L F' L2 R' B' R2 D' F B2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 R L B' F U2 F2 B
2. (13.46) R' L2 F' B2 U' L F R2 L F R' D' U' F R2 L2 B L' F R' B U L R' D2
3. 11.87 F2 D' R2 U F D B' L F' R2 U L2 F2 D B D' R2 F2 B' U2 D2 L2 U L F2
4. 11.51 R' U B' R2 L2 F B2 R2 D L R B R L B D' R' L D B' L' D' B2 D2 L2
5. 12.92 B U' B' D' L2 U2 D2 F L B D F' B' U2 D' L' R2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 B F R2
6. 11.80 L' U' B D' R2 B' F2 L U' L2 U2 L' D' F' B U R' L2 B2 D' B2 U B' U2 F2
7. 10.99 R2 F2 B' R D L' B R B2 L2 U' L' F D2 R D U2 R2 L' F' U2 F2 L' U2 F2
8. 11.01 R U2 R' L D' F2 L' F' B2 U' R2 D' U L2 B U2 F2 L2 F' D R' F' B U' B
9. 12.54 L R2 F2 R' B R' L' D F' R L U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' D2 R2 U B' U
10. 11.29 F D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' D' L R' D' L' B R U' F2 U L' D2 L' U2 B' U2
11. 12.42 U' B' R2 L2 U' F2 L' R2 U R2 B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D F' U' B2 F
12. 11.39 R2 F' L D2 U B2 R U L' R' D' L2 R2 U' R U' R' U' B L' U2 F' U2 B2 D


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 29, 2010)

PWNT


----------



## ianini (Jan 29, 2010)

New PB single: 10.90
PLL skip!


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 29, 2010)

learned how to solve the 3x3x4 today...FINALLY! 

Also figured out the pyraminx, quite simple really. 

Just finished solving a cube with the 3OP method...i was looking but still its a step in the right direction...time for homework now, i can already feel the pain of engineering thermodynamics.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 29, 2010)

ianini said:


> New PB single: 10.90
> PLL skip!



W00t!

Did my FIRST average of 100 today with Fridrich F2L.
Fifth day of Fridrich F2L, and I'd say this scramble sums the whole average up: awesome:

100.	23.37
B D2 U' B F2 L B' F U2 B2 F R D' U' B2 U B' F2 R D' U L' B' D' L'

Yeah, that was the last solve. Choked up a bit on the G perm I had.

THE FIRST 85 SOLVES WERE HAND-SCRAMBLED BY FRIENDS. The last 15 were done in CCT.

Times!


Spoiler



Statistics for 01-28-2010 22:21:09

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 29.41
Standard Deviation: 3.27
Best Time: 22.48
Worst Time: 35.25
Individual Times:
1.	33.22	D2 B' L R' B2 L2 R' U' F' D' B2 D U R' D L' R' D2 U L2 R' B' F' D2 U'
2.	29.09	B2 F D U R D U2 R2 F' R' D R' U2 F' L R D U2 B F U' B2 F D' U2
3.	30.53	B2 F' L' U2 L2 U2 L F2 L' U L U2 R D U' R' F2 L B' D' U R2 B2 F2 R
4.	31.11	D' U F U2 L U2 L' B F' R2 B D F' L B2 F' R2 B2 F L2 R' D' U' B F
5.	34.55	F U2 B' F L2 R U2 B R' B F' U R' D L R2 B D F L R B' F D R2
6.	32.92	L2 U' B F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 B' R F' L' R2 F L2 R' D U L R2 B' F' D' F'
7.	27.46	D U2 L2 R' U L R2 F2 R D L D L2 R' B' F2 U F2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' R' F
8.	25.04	B F R F R D' U2 L R' B2 F R' U2 L' D' U L F R2 D L2 R' D L2 R
9.	27.31	U' F L2 R' B' F L2 R2 F2 R' B' F L R' D' U L2 B' L2 D B2 U' L' B U
10.	31.83	F' L2 R2 B F U F2 R U' L' B F' R' B L2 R2 D2 B U B' L R' D' U' B2
11.	29.75	D2 B' F D2 B2 D' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B' L2 D' U' B' F2 L R B' F'
12.	29.98	R2 B2 D2 F L2 R U2 B' F U2 R2 U2 B F L D U2 B L2 R2 D U L' B D2
13.	32.29	L2 R D2 L2 D2 F D U' B D2 U F' U2 B' D' U' B F D B L' R' D U R2
14.	28.39	L2 R B' L2 B F' R F2 R D2 F2 L2 F' D L B L R' B2 R2 F' D' L' R U2
15.	34.67	F2 L R B' F' L2 R' D' U' B F U2 B' U L' R2 B2 F2 R D' R' U' L2 R F2
16.	33.45	B F' D2 R2 U2 F L U2 B2 F2 L R F D' L2 F L2 R2 D R' U2 L R2 D' U'
17.	34.21	L B2 F2 L2 F R' D' B' D U2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 L2 D U R B' F2 D2 U R' D2
18.	34.51	R' U2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 F U' L2 D' U' R' F R2 D' R2 D U L F L R2 D' U2
19.	24.81	D R2 F' L2 D' U L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F D U L R2 F2 L' R' D2 L2 D2 U' F' R2
20.	22.48	F2 R' F2 R' D U2 L B2 F2 U' L R D F2 D B' F' D U L D' F2 D' L2 R'
21.	28.92	F' D' U F' D' U2 R2 D R' D2 B2 R' F2 U' B F' L2 R2 F L2 R D2 L2 R' D
22.	26.67	B2 L' U2 B' F2 D' B' F2 D' U R' D' U B2 F' D2 B2 F2 D U' L2 U' B D B2
23.	30.77	D' F' D2 U' B' D' U' B' F2 R2 B' L R D2 R' F D2 U' L' F' L' D2 L' U' F'
24.	31.87	B2 F D' B F2 R D U2 B2 F2 U' F' D' R B' F D' B R F D2 L F2 L R'
25.	31.43	L2 D2 U R2 B U' F D' U R2 B F' L' F D' U B U2 F' D' B2 R2 B' L2 F2
26.	32.82	B' F L2 B' L R' D U2 B2 L R2 B2 F2 L D U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' L F2 L D2
27.	28.81	L' R2 B F' L2 B L R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L' B2 R2 B' F2 D' L2 R B2 L' R' D2 R
28.	33.16	B' F' L' R2 B F L2 B F D2 R' U B' L R U L D B' F R B F2 L2 F'
29.	32.82	B D2 U' B F2 L B' F U2 B2 F R D' U' B2 U B' F2 R D' U L' B' D' L'
30.	24.61	L R' D' L D2 F' D2 U L R U2 B2 F2 D F D B F' R D L2 U L2 R' U
31.	30.14	L B' L2 D2 B2 F D' B2 L2 D' B F2 L2 R F' L2 B' F2 R' B2 U2 L U' L F
32.	28.99	L' D' L2 B2 F' D U R' B2 D U2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 U B2 L R U
33.	25.87	B2 F2 L B2 D' B F2 L' R U2 R' B2 F2 R' U L2 D' U L R B' F R D' U2
34.	33.67	R U L R' B2 F' R B R2 B' F' L' F L' D2 U' B' F L2 R2 B' D' U' B U'
35.	29.22	D' F L U' B2 D B L' R2 B F L R D2 B2 F' L2 R U L R2 B L R2 U2
36.	29.39	B F2 R' B' L' U' B' F L D U' B D B' L R' B2 F D L' R2 D U' F' R
37.	29.25	R2 D' U' F D' R B F' U2 B' U2 B' F D U2 R U2 B' F' L B D2 U F2 R2
38.	29.19	R2 U R2 U' L R2 D2 F D U2 F' U2 L2 R B' L2 R' U L' D' U' R' U' L F
39.	31.10	D R' B F' R B' D2 L R B F2 L B' L2 R' U' B' F U2 R2 B D' U F' U'
40.	24.04	F2 L F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L R2 U L B' F L R B' F L2 U2 B D' B F' R' D2
41.	28.55	B' F2 D U' L R F L F2 L R2 B F' U2 B2 R2 B U' B U' L2 D' U R D
42.	29.88	B' D2 B F R' D2 B2 F U' F' R' B L U R U' F2 D' L' B F D' L R2 B'
43.	23.34	B2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 B F L2 R2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 D' F R2 F' L2 R F2 D2 F2 D
44.	31.08	R' D U L F2 U L2 R2 U' L' U2 R' F' L' R' B2 L' R' B2 L F2 U2 B' F' L
45.	34.28	D U' B' F2 R U2 L' B2 R' U B F L2 D U F' U R' B2 F D' U' L U L'
46.	26.13	B L' R2 B F2 D B F2 D U' L R' D' U' R2 D' U L2 R D2 U2 L2 U' B F
47.	34.13	D R2 B' F' D2 L' B2 D U' L' B2 F D2 U2 F' R D F' D' U' F R2 B2 D U'
48.	26.47	R2 B D R2 D2 U' B' F2 D U2 R D' U2 B U2 L R' D2 U L2 R B2 R D U2
49.	28.92	L U2 L2 R2 B F' D' U' B D U2 L' R F R2 D U L2 B F D B' F2 D U'
50.	23.21	U B' D' U2 L' R2 D F R2 D' U2 R2 F L B L B' R F L F L2 R' D2 U'
51.	30.54	L' B' F R2 D U2 B' F2 U2 L R2 D B' F' U' L' B F' L D' U B2 F2 D' U2
52.	34.07	F' L R D2 U2 R2 D' U' B' F' D2 U2 B U B2 L' R2 D2 L D U' L D' L' U'
53.	24.28	D2 U' F D2 B2 D' U2 B F2 L2 U R' D U2 F D U' L' B L2 F2 R' D B F
54.	25.93	B' F D' U R2 D2 L' B2 F' R' D U L U B L F' R2 D L2 R B' L D U'
55.	28.07	U' L' R D' R2 F L2 R B' F2 D R D2 F D2 B2 U F2 D2 L' R' F U2 B R'
56.	32.48	D B' F L2 D2 U2 F D2 F L2 R' D2 U B' F2 L2 D' F D2 U' L2 R2 U2 L D
57.	27.39	R' D U' R' D' U R' B' F2 R2 B U2 F' R B L' D R' F' U2 L U L2 R' D'
58.	26.15	R2 D2 U' L' D' U2 B' L R' B' L' B2 R2 U' B2 F' L2 R2 D' U2 L D' U2 L' R2
59.	31.01+	D U2 L2 R B2 F' R2 D B' L2 R2 B U B F D2 U' B' D2 U' B F' R F L2
60.	27.56	D' F U' R2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 R U' B R' D B F' L' D U' B' R D R D U'
61.	31.92	D2 L R B' D2 U' L' F L' R2 D' B2 L2 U R D2 U' B' F2 D U F2 D U' R2
62.	33.36	B R D F' L2 F D' U' L' R' D2 B L' R D U L2 R B' U2 L R' B2 F R'	Fail solve with a PLL skip
63.	34.99	L R2 U2 F2 L' F L' R B2 F L2 U' R2 D U B2 F D U L2 D' U R2 D' F'
64.	28.47	R2 B' L2 D' U B' D2 F2 D2 U R2 B F D' U' B D2 F D2 U' F R' B' F2 R'
65.	25.98	F U' L' D' R2 B' D U2 L B2 F R2 D' U2 L D2 U' F2 L U2 L' D' F U R2
66.	33.93	L' R2 B' L2 F' U F L2 D' U' F2 L2 B' F' R' B2 F2 U2 L' D L2 R2 D R2 U
67.	31.92+	F D' B F U' L2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' U' R D U F2 L' D' U2 B' F L R B' D2
68.	35.25	D2 U L2 U B F2 D U2 B D L' U B F2 L F2 D U2 B2 F' U2 B F2 R' D'
69.	26.38	F' R U L B' L' R U' B D2 U F R' D' U2 R2 U2 F D B2 F D U' R U2
70.	29.86	R D2 B' F' D2 B F L' F2 D' B2 D U2 L' R' B L' R2 F R U L2 U L2 B'
71.	30.86	B F' U F D2 F2 D' U B2 F' L' R' U' B2 F' D' L R' B2 D2 U L D' U L2
72.	27.28	B F U2 B L' U R U' B F' L B' R' D' L' R D L B2 F L' F' R D2 B2
73.	28.65	F D2 B D' U' F' L2 R' B F' D U' L' R' B2 D B2 F' L' R2 B' L' R U' L'
74.	28.91	F2 L R' B2 R B2 D F D U2 F R F2 U B2 L2 F D' L2 R' F L B' D2 U2
75.	24.38	B F2 L R' U' R B' F2 U' L2 D' L U' B' L D2 U B U2 L R2 D U2 R2 B'
76.	29.21	B F2 L' R' D2 U' F L2 D' B2 D U' L' R' B2 F2 U2 F L' D2 U2 B' F2 R' B'
77.	32.76	D F L D L' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 R' B' R B F' L' B R' D B' F' L' R D' F2
78.	27.42	D2 L2 F L' R' D' U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 U B' F R' B F2 U R D2 U' B2 F2
79.	33.88	B2 F' L2 R' B2 F2 L' R B' U2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' L
80.	31.81	L2 R2 U2 L' B' F2 D2 L2 B D2 L R2 F2 R2 D' U' L' R' F' U B2 R B' L2 R'
81.	34.43	D' F2 U2 B F' R D' U2 L' R' D2 U2 R D R2 B2 L2 R2 B F' L' R B2 F U
82.	31.31	B L2 R2 D' U2 B F R2 B U R2 D' R' F D2 B2 F2 L R B' R2 D' U2 L2 R2
83.	26.65	L2 U' B' D' U2 L' R' D2 L' R' U' B2 D2 R2 B F R2 B' F L R2 D2 B2 F D	PLL skip
84.	26.01	D2 U R' U B' F U2 L' R2 D B2 F L' B F D2 R D2 L2 U2 B L R2 D' U'
85.	32.05	R B' L2 R' B R2 D2 R2 D U L2 R' U2 L2 F' L R' D2 U2 F' R2 U' R' D' U2
86.	29.04	B' F' D R2 D' U2 L2 R' B2 F2 R D' B U2 B' U R U B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 B
87.	31.43	F2 L' B F D U2 R2 B2 D U2 L' U' L2 R D B2 F' R2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 F U
88.	26.01	R2 D' U' L R U' B' L R D U F' L R D2 F U2 B' F2 L B2 F2 D' B L
89.	23.08	L2 U' B' D' U2 L' R' D2 L' R' U' B2 D2 R2 B F R2 B' F L R2 D2 B2 F D
90.	30.62	R2 B' L2 D' U B' D2 F2 D2 U R2 B F D' U' B D2 F D2 U' F R' B' F2 R'
91.	27.73	B2 F D' B F2 R D U2 B2 F2 U' F' D' R B' F D' B R F D2 L F2 L R'
92.	25.12	B L' R2 B F2 D B F2 D U' L R' D' U' R2 D' U L2 R D2 U2 L2 U' B F
93.	28.37	R2 B D R2 D2 U' B' F2 D U2 R D' U2 B U2 L R' D2 U L2 R B2 R D U2
94.	23.93	U B' D' U2 L' R2 D F R2 D' U2 R2 F L B L B' R F L F L2 R' D2 U'
95.	28.35	D' F U' R2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 R U' B R' D B F' L' D U' B' R D R D U'
96.	26.91	B R D F' L2 F D' U' L' R' D2 B L' R D U L2 R B' U2 L R' B2 F R'
97.	29.67	L2 U' B' D' U2 L' R' D2 L' R' U' B2 D2 R2 B F R2 B' F L R2 D2 B2 F D
98.	28.70	B L2 R2 D' U2 B F R2 B U R2 D' R' F D2 B2 F2 L R B' R2 D' U2 L2 R2
99.	27.08	F' L R D2 U2 R2 D' U' B' F' D2 U2 B U B2 L' R2 D2 L D U' L D' L' U'
100.	23.37	B D2 U' B F2 L B' F U2 B2 F R D' U' B2 U B' F2 R D' U L' B' D' L'


----------



## Shortey (Jan 29, 2010)

2x2:



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.18
1. 2.86 U' F2 R U2 R' F U' F2
2. (2.62) R' F R2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U'
3. 3.23 F2 R U' R U2 F2 U' F2
4. 2.86 U R U' F U' F' R U2
5. 3.28 F' U2 F U2 R' F U' F U'
6. 3.55 F' U' F R' F R U'
7. (3.55) R U F U F2 U R' F2 U
8. 3.54 R' F2 U2 R F U' F2 R'
9. 3.36 U2 F R' U' F2 U2 F' U'
10. 2.66 R' F2 U' R F' R' U2 R' F
11. 3.54 F U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U R
12. 2.88 R' F2 R F2 R' U' F


----------



## Tortin (Jan 29, 2010)

1:15.31 on 'minx.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 29, 2010)

1:08.65 4x4 solve (PLL parity)

PB, second sub-1:10 solve ever


----------



## Muesli (Jan 29, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PB. 15.25. Non lucky, with an E perm.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2010)

2x2 is fun 

Average of 12: 3.99
1. 4.00 U' F2 R2 U' F U' F R' F U
2. (2.82) R F' U2 F' U R' U F R
3. 4.37 R U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U
4. 3.51 R U' R F2 U2 R F' U' R U'
5. 3.52 F U F2 R' F U2 R' U' F'
6. 3.82 R' F U' F' U' R' U'
7. 3.97 R' F2 R' U R' F' R' F U
8. 3.88 U F R2 U' R' F' U2 R' U
9. 5.46 U2 R U' R U2 F R U
10. 3.32 F R2 F' U F' U R2 U' R U2
11. (7.01) F2 U F' R2 F' U R' U' R U2
12. 4.06 U' F U' F U' R' U R2 F' U'


----------



## PeterV (Jan 29, 2010)

Not a PB, but very close. Practicing for TOW for 3x3, I got a non-lucky 19.58 single (I think this is only my second every non-lucky sub-20). Nothing stood out as easy with this solve, in fact, it had a y-perm (not horrible, but not a terribly fast alg for me). Just had very good look ahead during F2L and a faster than average LL.

Is it too much for me to ask to get a solve like this @ TOW tomorrow?


----------



## Tortin (Jan 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Owned. 

On a happier note:
1:26.67, 1:25.87, 1:24.59, 1:24.21, 1:23.87 = best avg5: 1:24.89 (σ = 0.71)
best mean of 3: 1:24.23 (σ = 0.29)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2010)

Guess the puzzle.

best avg12: 2.38 (σ = 1.03)
4.79, 1.50, 3.08, 2.29, 1.36, 1.85, 3.45, 1.47, 2.15, 1.86, (5.47), (1.20)



Spoiler



2x2x2 with 5-move scrambles
1. 4.79 U F' U' F2 R2
2. 1.50 R F2 R' F R'
3. 3.08 U' F' R2 F2 U
4. 2.29 U2 F R' U' F'
5. 1.36 F' U' F' U F
6. 1.85 U' R F' R' F
7. 3.45 F U' F' U2 F2
8. 1.47 R' U' F U' R'
9. 2.15 U2 R' U' R2 F'
10. 1.86 F2 U' F R F2
11. (5.47) U F R2 F R2
12. (1.20) F2 R2 F2 U2 F2


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 30, 2010)

RA of 5 17.3

17
18.3
(16.52)
(19.4)
16.6

All none lucky.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 30, 2010)

Square-1 cube shape avg of 12: 3.07


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 30, 2010)

3x3x3 Average of 12: 24.42


----------



## Weston (Jan 30, 2010)

12.67, 12.19, 13.70, 11.51, 13.15, 14.36, 13.71, 11.73, 12.42, 13.36, 12.52, 10.02, 12.12, 12.36, 10.53, 14.36, 12.14, 9.92, 12.95, 12.40, 11.20, 12.29, 12.92, 12.24, 10.23, 12.99, 13.08, 14.59, 10.71, 10.90

number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.92
worst time: 14.59

current avg5: 12.32 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 11.67 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 12.17 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 11.85 (σ = 0.90)
*
session avg: 12.31* (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 12.31

I was trying to see if I was sub 13 yet by doing a large average and I got this.  I had 2 PLL skips and neither of them were sub 10. The 9.92 with an F perm that Phillip taught me at bayview.


----------



## Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow!!! This is awesome! PB average of 5 and 12, single NL: 26.27 and L: 24.01(PLL skip) also I used to average around 35-36 in general, now is 33-34. 

Average of 30: *33.82* Yay!!!


Spoiler



Statistics for 01-30-2010 13:06:07

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 33.82
Standard Deviation: 4.14
Best Time: 24.01
Worst Time: 40.17
Individual Times:
1.	38.95	D B2 U' R D' F2 B' D F R L F R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 D'
2.	27.89	D' R' U' F' U B L2 U2 D F' L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2
3.	32.67	L' B2 L B' U' R2 L' B2 U B R U L2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 R2
4.	39.81	U' L' U B D2 L F2 L' F' U' R' U2 R2 U D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2
5.	36.68	F' L2 U2 R' D' F' D' B L U' B D R2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 U B2
6.	38.77	R D' R2 F2 R' U' B' R2 D' F R U R2 D' L2 F2 U D2 F2
7.	35.82	R2 B R2 U' B2 L' F' B' R' U L B R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2
8.	33.65	R2 U2 R' D F' D2 B' L2 U F2 R L U L2 D' L2 D' R2 D L2 D'
9.	38.00	R F' U' R2 L' F2 U L' B' D L' B U R2 B2 D R2 L2 U R2 U
10.	35.80	R' D2 F B D' R U' L' B L B' L' B2 U D F2 U B2 U' D' L2
11.	33.26	R2 F D' F2 L U2 F' B' D B2 U' R' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U
12.	33.17	R L2 F' U B R' D2 L2 B U2 L D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2
13.	35.65	U L U' L U' R2 U F' B L F B2 U R2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 D'
14.	37.02	R F2 D' F D' L B' D2 B2 R' F U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U'
15.	40.17	R2 D F U2 R2 B2 D R2 L' F2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 L2 D' L2
16.	32.81	R2 B2 U D2 F U R F D' L B L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2
17.	39.39	B' D' R2 B2 D' F U' R L' D2 L' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U
18.	28.11	U2 F2 B' L' D L' D F' B2 R F U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2
19.	34.77	R' U2 R2 B2 L D2 F' U D R2 F' U B2 D F2 U D L2 U' F2 B2
20.	32.68	R2 F R' U' F' U2 F R L B' R' D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2
21.	27.61	U L U2 B' U L' D R' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2
22.	26.27	U' L' U2 R' D L F' D' B' D2 R' U2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 D
23.	35.87	U' B' U' D F2 B2 L U2 B D' R' D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2
24.	34.44	F' D2 L' D' F' D' B L' F2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 D2 B2
25.	29.76	B' R F L2 F2 U R' L U' R2 B D' F2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 L2
26.	24.01	U L' F2 R D2 B U B L2 B L' B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U D L2
27.	31.87	F' R U2 R F U D' R2 D' B L' D B2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D
28.	32.88	R' D' R2 U D B' D' R' F B2 R' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2
29.	30.33	U' D' R' D2 R' U2 B' D2 B D' R' U B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2
30.	36.38	D2 F2 R2 D R' L' U B' R D2 F' U L2 U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D



Average of 12: *30.87 *Almost sub 30!


Spoiler



Statistics for 01-30-2010 13:07:48

Average: 30.87
Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 24.01
Worst Time: 35.87
Individual Times:
1.	28.11	U2 F2 B' L' D L' D F' B2 R F U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2
2.	34.77	R' U2 R2 B2 L D2 F' U D R2 F' U B2 D F2 U D L2 U' F2 B2
3.	32.68	R2 F R' U' F' U2 F R L B' R' D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2
4.	27.61	U L U2 B' U L' D R' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2
5.	26.27	U' L' U2 R' D L F' D' B' D2 R' U2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 D
6.	(35.87)	U' B' U' D F2 B2 L U2 B D' R' D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2
7.	34.44	F' D2 L' D' F' D' B L' F2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 D2 B2
8.	29.76	B' R F L2 F2 U R' L U' R2 B D' F2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 L2
9.	(24.01)	U L' F2 R D2 B U B L2 B L' B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U D L2
10.	31.87	F' R U2 R F U D' R2 D' B L' D B2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D
11.	32.88	R' D' R2 U D B' D' R' F B2 R' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2
12.	30.33	U' D' R' D2 R' U2 B' D2 B D' R' U B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2



Average of 5: *29.47* Sub 30


Spoiler



Statistics for 01-30-2010 12:55:50

Average: 29.47
Standard Deviation: 1.77
Best Time: 26.27
Worst Time: 34.77
Individual Times:
1.	28.11	U2 F2 B' L' D L' D F' B2 R F U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2
2.	(34.77)	R' U2 R2 B2 L D2 F' U D R2 F' U B2 D F2 U D L2 U' F2 B2
3.	32.68	R2 F R' U' F' U2 F R L B' R' D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2
4.	27.61	U L U2 B' U L' D R' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2
5.	(26.27)	U' L' U2 R' D L F' D' B' D2 R' U2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 D


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Got this 2/3 days before melbourne comp. 6 was pll skip.


Average of 12: 8.50
1. 7.17 L F2 L' R2 D2 L D U2 L D' U B' F' D2 L' D' R2 U B2 L D U2 L2 D B 
2. 8.56 D' F B' R' U' F' R U' B' R2 F' L D R U2 F2 L2 B' D F' R' B U' B' L' 
3. 8.99 L2 F B' R B' L2 R D' B' L2 D R' D' B U R' D2 L D B' L' B2 R' L2 B2 
4. 9.08 U F R' U' D' R' D' B2 R B2 U' L' F2 R' F D' B' R2 U L R' D2 F L B 
5. 7.34 L' F' D2 R' U' L R2 U2 D B2 F D F B' U B2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 U' B U2 B' 
6. 9.17 L' U' B2 F2 U' L2 B' D2 U R' D2 R2 L D2 F' L2 B' D' U R' B D U F2 R2 
7. (11.64) L F2 D' F' R' B2 F' U2 R' F U2 B D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R' 
8. (6.62) F' U D2 F D2 L2 B' D L' B2 U2 R L' B F D L2 R B2 R2 B D' U' L' B 
9. 9.25 B2 F2 U' D F D F D' B2 L D2 B R2 B2 R' B' R2 U L2 B' R' U2 B2 L D' 
10. 7.91 B D2 F D L' U B F' D F2 R' L2 B U' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D U B L' U D2 
11. 9.41 F U D' L' F L D L' D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R' F U2 R' D' L2 U' F B 
12. 8.15 U' R' D2 B' F' L' U' D' L' B U2 F2 D' U L2 D2 F' D U B' U R2 D2 U' F'


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Got this 2/3 days before melbourne comp. 6 was pll skip.
> 
> 
> Average of 12: 8.50
> ...



Yeah I know I'm stating the obvious. The 7th was your only time over 10!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 30, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2122

Damn N-perm.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Got this 2/3 days before melbourne comp. 6 was pll skip.
> ...



Fixed


----------



## joey (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice faz.


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 30, 2010)

pb ao5
11.91, 11.60, 11.63, 12.88, 11.68 = 11.74  
Inspired by faz 

Continued it
11.91, 11.60, 11.63, 12.88, 11.68, 11.77, 13.49, 13.12, 13.21, 14.45, 12.33, 12.70
12.47


----------



## Escher (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Got this 2/3 days before melbourne comp. 6 was pll skip.
> 
> Average of 12: 8.50





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2122
> 
> Damn N-perm.



Holy crap.
@Faz: you are really really crazy.
@Maarten: I concede defeat in 4x4, that's incredible.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jan 30, 2010)

*yays*

PB avg of 12

Second was a pll skip. Third was a semi forced oll skip, but completely lucky pll skip, so it was a mostly lucky LL skip. =D Sub15 is still a good feeling, so this is really good for me. Too bad I botched the last 2, though.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.35
1. 13.44 D' U' L U D B2 F D L' D2 F L D F' L R2 D' R F
2. 12.52 D R2 L' F' U2 F B2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L' F2 U2
3. 12.09 R L D2 L F' D F' R U' L U' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 F B2
4. 12.53 B R D L' B2 L F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R D U' L' R2 D2 L' U
5. 13.02 F L B2 D F' R2 B D R D' B2 L F D B' F' L F L
6. 13.84 F' B R' U R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 L' U L R D L2 R
7. 12.57 B D2 B' R' U2 F2 U2 B2 F L B F' R' F' L2 R B D2 U
8. 15.55 R D B' F2 L' B' U2 F B2 R' L D2 B2 D2 F' L' D' B2 L'
9. 13.23 F2 U L' R2 F' L' B2 R' D U2 B R D2 L D' R B2 D U2
10. (11.13) L D L' F2 R2 B2 L' F D' R U2 B L' B' F' U L U' L'
11. 14.70 U' D2 F' D2 B' D' L' F2 L B2 L' U F' D B' R2 F2 B2 D'
12. (15.99) F' U' L B U2 B2 U' B U' D2 B2 F' R2 L D U2 R2 D' L2

Average of 5: 12.69
1. (13.44) D' U' L U D B2 F D L' D2 F L D F' L R2 D' R F
2. 12.52 D R2 L' F' U2 F B2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L' F2 U2
3. (12.09)  R L D2 L F' D F' R U' L U' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 F B2
4. 12.53 B R D L' B2 L F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R D U' L' R2 D2 L' U
5. 13.02 F L B2 D F' R2 B D R D' B2 L F D B' F' L F L


----------



## ianini (Jan 30, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> PB avg of 12
> 
> Second was a pll skip. Third was a semi forced oll skip, but completely lucky pll skip, so it was a mostly lucky LL skip. =D Sub15 is still a good feeling, so this is really good for me. Too bad I botched the last 2, though.
> 
> ...



 I thought you were a 16 second cuber, not a 12 seconds cuber.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jan 30, 2010)

ianini said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > PB avg of 12
> ...



Haha. I am normally 15-16. This was just a really really good run for me. I wouldn't count the avg completely legitimate because of the 2 skippys. It always feels a bit cheap with steps skipped. Still good, though!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 30, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 12.60
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 9.75
Worst Time: 15.76

First average of 100 for ages. I've started practicing again, apparently because I have a new FII, despite not using it because I hate it/it hates me.

Yeah, one sub-10 in an average of 100. That sucks. Although I did have 12 sub-11s, which I suppose is better.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 30, 2010)

YES!!!

Average of 12: 11.98
1. 11.67 R2 U B2 U R L' B' U2 D2 L' R B U2 F2 D L' U F2 R' L B2 U' F' L B
2. 11.67 L2 D U' R B2 U' R2 U' F B R2 B2 D F D L2 U F D R U D' L B' R2
3. (9.80) F' L2 U2 L' D2 L' R' F B2 R2 F U R' F D R' L' F' U B F' R2 B2 F2 D2
4. 10.63 R' U2 D2 R' F2 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 B L2 B' U' F2 R' F2 D L U R2 L2 F2 R2
5. 13.45 R D R2 F2 R' F2 D F R2 U2 B' U' L2 F' D' F2 R U' L D' L D F L' R'
6. 13.55 D2 U B L2 F B D2 U R' B U' F2 D' U2 R U2 D' F2 R U' F U F2 D L'
7. 10.17 B' U' B' R' L' D' B D U2 B R D' F R L B L' R2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 B' L
8. 12.71 R2 D' B2 F' R U B' F' R L2 D2 U F' R' U2 D F' R' U2 L B' U' B L' D'
9. (16.67) B2 U' F2 R' B F' R2 F B L R2 F2 U' L' D' F2 R' F' B' D U2 F2 U' D L2
10. 11.68 U2 D' L2 B' R' D2 U' F2 L U' D F2 R2 L' B U' F' D L2 D F R2 D R' U
11. 10.35 L B' L U' D L D2 U2 L R' U L' D U2 R F2 R2 B' L2 U' R2 D U F2 B2
12. 13.96 F' R B2 U B U' B2 F' R' U D' R L' U L' U L' D B2 U2 D2 R' U L B'

9.80 was PLL skip.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 30, 2010)

3x3:

avg5: 11.20
avg12: 12.26


----------



## Truncator (Jan 30, 2010)

...wtf just happened...

Average of 5: 19.91
1. (15.61) L2 D' U R U' L' R D L2 U' D R B' D' L2 F U R2 F D' L2 F' R B2 L2
2. 23.61 B' U B R' L' F2 U F L B2 F D2 R' D' B' R2 F' D2 L U2 R U2 D' L R
3. 20.02 B F' D' U2 R' U R' U D2 L B R L2 D' B U R U R U F' B2 R' U2 B2
4. (25.36) R' F2 U2 B' F L2 B' D2 L2 R' B' L' U2 D2 B2 F2 L D' L U2 R2 D U L2 B
5. 16.11 D R2 F2 L U2 D F' U' B D' B R2 F2 R' F2 D' B U' L2 F D R' D2 U2 L' 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 21.87
1. 23.38 D' U2 R2 L' F2 D' F' D F' B D B' U2 D' L R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 R2
2. (15.61) L2 D' U R U' L' R D L2 U' D R B' D' L2 F U R2 F D' L2 F' R B2 L2
3. 23.61 B' U B R' L' F2 U F L B2 F D2 R' D' B' R2 F' D2 L U2 R U2 D' L R
4. 20.02 B F' D' U2 R' U R' U D2 L B R L2 D' B U R U R U F' B2 R' U2 B2
5. 25.36 R' F2 U2 B' F L2 B' D2 L2 R' B' L' U2 D2 B2 F2 L D' L U2 R2 D U L2 B
6. 16.11 D R2 F2 L U2 D F' U' B D' B R2 F2 R' F2 D' B U' L2 F D R' D2 U2 L'
7. (28.44) B2 R2 F D R' U2 D B2 L' U2 R F' B' L2 R' F' U B L F' U2 D B R' F2
8. 19.05 R F B' L2 F D' L' U2 B2 R U2 F' L2 R' U' F2 L R2 B2 D' R2 D' U' L D2
9. 23.55 F2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F' L2 B D2 R F2 D2 B U R F2 D' L F' B L D' L R
10. 23.58 R' F' L2 F U L2 U2 F' B' D' U' F2 R' F' R B' R' F B2 U' D2 L2 F B2 R
11. 23.27 B2 U' F' B' U' B' R2 U B2 D B' R U R' D U' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U' D2
12. 20.72 D F2 B' D' B' R' L D B' L' B' F' L U' B U' R D2 U2 B2 R L' F' R' F


My previous best NLS was 18.40, and my best average of 5 was 22.37 

Here's the 16.11 (easy cross):


Spoiler



D R2 F2 L U2 D F' U' B D' B R2 F2 R' F2 D' B U' L2 F D R' D2 U2 L'

x2 D L
U2 L' U L
U' R U' R' U' L U L'
U R U' R' U y R U' R'
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
U' [Y perm]


----------



## TMOY (Jan 30, 2010)

14.51 full-step at Square-1


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 31, 2010)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 17.47
worst time: 26.70

current mean of 3: 23.25 (σ = 4.11)
best mean of 3: 21.23 (σ = 3.34)

current avg5: 22.37 (σ = 2.28)
best avg5: 22.37 (σ = 2.28)

session avg: 22.37 (σ = 2.28)
session mean: 22.26
Slow Turning


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

I got a 13.21 3x3x3 average in the seconds round of Toronto Open Winter today 
That made me the fastest female cuber in the world... for about three hours until Emily Wang got a 13.10 avg in the finals


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2010)

AO12: 59.61 Guess what event.



Spoiler



59.34, 1:03.16, 1:02.13, 59.93, 58.84, 59.16, 53.93, 1:02.43, 59.36, 56.59, 1:00.02, 58.34 
Event:


Spoiler



PLL time attack


----------



## Owen (Jan 31, 2010)

SUB-40 A5!!!!!!









I even got a sub-30!


----------



## Raffael (Jan 31, 2010)

New 3x3 PB's:

avg of 5: 16.71
avg of 12: 17.91
avg of 50: 18.65
avg of 100: 19.32

good cubing session today


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 31, 2010)

Average: 14.15
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 11.78
Worst Time: 18.23
Individual Times:
1.	(11.78)	L R D' F U' R D U' L R' D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B F2 L R' U' B' L2
2.	13.01	F' R2 B' L R D' L' R' B' U L2 R B' F' D' U R' D U2 B' R B R2 D' L2
3.	16.50	U R2 B' D2 L2 R D2 U' R2 B' F R' B F' L R2 D' R' D2 U' B' F R2 D2 B'
4.	13.20	D' U R' F2 R B F D2 U R2 D2 U2 L' R' D B' R U F D' R' B2 F2 R D2
5.	(18.23)	F U' L R2 D' B2 L F R D' U2 B F2 L' D2 B2 F' L' R D U' R' B' L D
6.	14.63	D U L2 R' D' U' L' R2 B F2 L2 R2 D F' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' R F L' R2
7.	13.30	R' B' F U2 F' U F2 R D B2 F L2 R2 F' D' B F2 L R2 D' L' R2 D2 L R'
8.	16.04	B' F D' B2 L' R2 B2 L' B L2 R' F L2 D2 U2 F2 L' R' D' U L2 R' B2 R' F2
9.	13.80	B F2 L2 F D2 U L2 U R F' L2 B2 L' D L B2 F L D2 L R2 B' D U B'
10.	13.49	F' L' U' B2 F2 U' B2 L' D2 U B2 F' L' U' L2 R' F2 U2 B' L2 D2 U' L' R' B2
11.	12.98	L2 D U' L U' R2 D2 U2 L R2 B2 L' B D L' B2 F' D' L D U2 L' F' L2 R2
12.	14.52	L' D B' F R' D2 U2 B L2 U' B2 F2 R B' D' U2 B' D' U2 B F' D2 U R2 D'

Average: 13.34
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 11.78
Worst Time: 14.90
Individual Times:
1.	13.99	R D' U F U2 L R B' F' D' L2 R' F' D2 U L2 D' U' B' R2 D U R2 B' D
2.	13.01	U R' B2 F2 R' B F' L' D' B2 F L R2 D2 B R2 B2 F D U2 R' B D' U2 L2
3.	(14.90)	L U' L R' D' B2 F R' F' L U' L' B D' B L' R' F' D B2 F2 D' R B2 F
4.	(11.78)	L R D' F U' R D U' L R' D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B F2 L R' U' B' L2
5.	13.01	F' R2 B' L R D' L' R' B' U L2 R B' F' D' U R' D U2 B' R B R2 D' L2


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 31, 2010)

Get one sub20 solve in a comp.
Get one sub1minute OH solve in a comp.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 31, 2010)

2x2:

3.93, 3.09, 4.70, 4.94, 2.89, 3.38, 2.79, 4.18, (DNF), 3.28, (1.78), 2.87 = 3.60

The last 5 make:

2.79, 4.18, (DNF), 3.28, (1.78) = 3.42

EDIT:

2.87, 3.87, 3.57, (1.47), 3.78, 3.32, 4.43, 3.70, (DNF), 3.51, 3.50, 2.98 = 3.55

EDIT2:

(1.59), 3.59, 2.57, 3.57, (3.62) = 3.24


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 31, 2010)

I GOTZZ A

SUB 17 AVG OF 100

YAY!!!!!!11one!!!!!!!one!!!!eleven



Spoiler



14.76, 16.61, 17.66, 17.75, 14.79, 15.01, (22.71), 14.52, 15.33, 15.77, 16.32, 18.16, 15.84, 22.16, 16.25, 16.91, 18.94, 15.11, 16.20, 19.56, 12.72, 18.33, 18.17, 16.78, 15.14, 16.60, 16.22, 18.93, 16.81, 16.26, 17.63, 18.30, 15.18, 16.59, 19.65, 16.17, (12.30), 17.24, 18.21, 16.90, 15.80, 17.25, 16.43, 18.70, 20.91, 16.87, 16.20, 17.69, 17.61, 15.89, 17.45, 16.10, 18.89, 13.38, 14.27, 18.31, 15.72, 18.39, 18.40, 18.20, 14.52, 19.92, 14.57, 15.59, 15.87, 17.58, 15.86, 16.70, 15.45, 12.87, 17.19, 17.63, 16.32, 18.39, 14.90, 16.49, 17.42, 20.82, 20.64, 13.13, 15.56, 15.35, 19.13, 17.67, 17.75, 14.12, 15.09, 14.76, 18.31, 13.80, 16.18, 22.00, 19.35, 17.16, 19.24, 20.06, 16.72, 15.14, 15.91, 16.99



100/100 average: 16.89



I also got my PB average of 12 in that: 15.86. First sub 16 average of 12 
TIMES FOR AVG OF 12:


Spoiler



80.	13.13-	D2 U B2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 D U' L' R D' U2 R U B2 D2 F2 R2 D'
81.	15.56-	D2 B2 R B' F2 L' D' U2 L2 U2 F U2 R B' D2 U B L' B F L' R' U2 F D
82.	15.35-	L' B U' L2 R' U2 L U' L2 B D' B' D2 L R2 B2 F' R2 U' L' B2 F2 L' R' F
83.	19.13	-D' F L' B F' D' U B2 L R U' R B L U' F2 R U' L' B D' U F D U2
84.	17.67-	L R2 D' R' D U R F' L2 D U L2 D L2 R' D' U B L R D B' D' U R2
85.	17.75-	R2 B' L' R B' U' R' U' B' L D' U2 L2 D L B2 L' R2 F' L2 B2 F L' R D2
86.	14.12-	B' F2 D' U' F2 R B' L R2 B R' B F2 R' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R2 B'
87.	15.09	-B F2 L' B' F R2 B F2 L' R2 B2 F2 D' L B' U L R B F' U2 B' L' R B'
88.	14.76-	D' U' F2 L R D' L R B R F2 U' L D2 U2 B' U' B' F2 D' L R' B' R2 B
89.	18.31	-D U R F D' U L2 R B F' R' D B' F R B2 F2 D' U B2 F D' L' R2 B
90.	13.80	-U2 B' F' L' D U' L2 B F2 D2 U L' D2 F D F D2 B F2 D R B' D U R
91.	16.18-	D' L R' B2 D' U B R2 D R' F2 L2 F' L' R D2 U B2 L R' F2 L2 U L2 R2


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 31, 2010)

lolol .04 standard deviation
19.27, 21.41, 19.18, 19.18, 18.36 = 19.21


----------



## Truncator (Feb 1, 2010)

After not practicing 4x4 for weeks, new PB average by 11 seconds. The consistency is strange for me.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:26.72
worst time: 1:36.77

current avg5: 1:27.56 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 1:27.56 (σ = 0.36)

1:27.61, (1:36.77), (1:27.09), 1:27.97, 1:26.72


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 1, 2010)

Average of 5: 56.96
1. 1:01.69 U' L2 D' L' R' B L2 B' R' F R L B U2 D2 R2 F R' D2 L' U L' R2 B F' 
2. (1:12.27) U L' B F' L2 U2 R' F2 D' B R' D R' U2 L D2 R2 D L R' F2 L2 U R F 
3. (51.80) U2 B' F R' L F B2 U' L2 B R2 F' D' U' R' U2 B2 F' L R U B D R' L' 
4. 55.68 B' F' U' D L' F' U2 L U2 D2 B2 R' U' R' L B2 R B' U' D F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 
5. 53.50 D R' D B2 U' L D2 F' B' L F' R2 L2 B2 R B' L' R' B' F2 D B2 L' U' F2 

Guess the puzzle.



Spoiler



Fisher's Cube, UWR soon?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2010)

5.16, 3.53, 3.15, 3.08, 3.05 = 3.25 in comp. 
I surprised I started off with a 5 and instead of screwing up badly I managed to get a faster time each solve. I think the main reason I didn't choke on the final solve is because I thought it was my 4th solve, not 5th. Yay for confusion. lol.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 1, 2010)

Same puzzle as last time.

Average of 5: 53.33
1. 1:00.59 B L B U L' B' R L' B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B U' F2 L R2 F U2 R' D R' 
2. (1:10.59) B2 D R' D' F L2 B2 F2 U2 R B2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L D2 F' R' D' B2 U2 F2 
3. (41.30) F2 R' U2 B' R2 F2 U' L' F2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 D F' L' D' B2 U L' F D' U2 
4. 55.30 D U F2 U R B' U R' D2 B' F2 D2 L' D B U' L R' B2 U' R' L2 U' D R' 
5. 44.11 U' D' R' B2 R2 B2 U D F2 D2 L U' F' R' L' F D L' F D B2 R' L' F' D


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2010)

Sub-hour Petaminx!    
(55:43.109, if you can't see the pic)
5880 moves... 950 movable pieces... I think that is the first and last time I'm solving this thing


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2010)

I now have a useless UWR  
most DNFs in one competition... 16 out of 48 solves





3 DNFs in 3x3x3 (1 in each round; all intentional; I just gave up on whenever I had a bad solve)

1 in OH (failed to start the timer)

3 in BLD (no explanation needed, I just fail at BLD in competition)

4 in 2x2x2 (1 in each of the first two rounds, 2 in the final round; 3 were because I failed to start the timer, 1 was because I did a J perm from the wrong angle) 

1 DNF in 4x4x4 (intentional, I messed up the centers and I didn't notice until I started doing the cross on the 3x3 phase)	

4 in 5x5x5 (1 by accident, 3 intentional; I didn't start the timer on the first solve, and since I didn't have a 5x5x5 for 2 months I haven't been practicing it so I didn't really care about my results so I DNF'd the rest after I got one success which made the cutoff time) 

yeah, so 5 DNFs were because I was stupid and didn't wait for the green light on the timer to go off, 3 DNFs were because I suck at BLD, 1 DNF was because I did a J perm from the wrong angle and didn't notice until after I stopped the timer, and 7 DNFs were failsolves that I purposely gave up on because that's how I roll


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 1, 2010)

W00T!!!!!! New pb a12, plus, FIRST SUB 13 A12 . It was originally 12.79, but then I rolled it to 12.54 with a 10.42 NL!!!!! Yay. 
Average of 12: 12.54
1. 12.79 B2 D2 B D2 R D2 L' R U2 F2 U' B2 R L' B' U B U2 R2 U' F' R D2 U' B2 
2. 12.45 D' U2 B2 L' U' F U2 D2 L R' U' B' F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R F' D' F' R2 F2 R' 
3. 12.37 D2 U L' U R B' L2 U F' U2 F2 D2 B L U' L F2 B' D' U2 R' B' R' B2 R 
4. 12.26 R2 L2 F L2 U' F R' U' D R2 B D' L2 D' F2 L2 R D2 U L' F' R' L' B F 
5. 10.45 D2 B' L' D2 L B2 U' F' R' U' L2 U L2 U F' D U' B2 U B D' L' F2 L2 U' 
6. (15.33) F D' B U D B U D2 R U' D2 F2 L' F2 R' F L U2 B2 D' U B2 F L2 R2 
7. 13.02 U2 L2 F B' R2 F R2 L F2 D2 R' B' U' D' F2 R' L D' R2 L D' U' B' D2 R 
8. 13.01 B L2 R F D2 F L' U2 L R' U' R2 L U R2 U B R2 B' U D' F2 U F2 L2 
9. 11.91 L2 D R L U2 L2 D' R' F' D B' U2 D' F2 D' U' F2 D' B R2 F U2 D' F' U2 
10. 13.99 F' B2 L2 B F' L' B R' L2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 F U' L' F L2 U L2 B2 R L2 D 
11. 13.15 F2 B2 U' F D B2 F U L R2 F' B' R' D' U' B2 R2 F U D L' R' B R' L 
12. (10.42) U' R2 F L D B R F U' D R' L' F2 R L D2 L B' F L2 B' D2 F' R B'


----------



## pappas (Feb 1, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> W00T!!!!!! New pb a12, plus, FIRST SUB 13 A12 . It was originally 12.79, but then I rolled it to 12.54 with a 10.42 NL!!!!! Yay.
> Average of 12: 12.54
> 1. 12.79 B2 D2 B D2 R D2 L' R U2 F2 U' B2 R L' B' U B U2 R2 U' F' R D2 U' B2
> 2. 12.45 D' U2 B2 L' U' F U2 D2 L R' U' B' F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R F' D' F' R2 F2 R'
> ...



If only you did something like that last saturday.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 1, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > W00T!!!!!! New pb a12, plus, FIRST SUB 13 A12 . It was originally 12.79, but then I rolled it to 12.54 with a 10.42 NL!!!!! Yay.
> ...



Lol, yeah. But my aII wasn't as fast as it could have been i don't think, I lubed it just before this average


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 1, 2010)

57.88, 56.74, (1:21.79), 58.73, 59.81, 1:06.66, 59.85, 59.65, 57.71, 1:03.11, (55.57), 58.94 = 59.91

Finally sub 1!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> W00T!!!!!! New pb a12, plus, FIRST SUB 13 A12 . It was originally 12.79, but then I rolled it to 12.54 with a 10.42 NL!!!!! Yay.
> Average of 12: 12.54
> 1. 12.79 B2 D2 B D2 R D2 L' R U2 F2 U' B2 R L' B' U B U2 R2 U' F' R D2 U' B2
> 2. 12.45 D' U2 B2 L' U' F U2 D2 L R' U' B' F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R F' D' F' R2 F2 R'
> ...



Wow, nice. You really are catching up. Apart from, whenever you get better, faz gets better, I mean 8.50 a12? Lol, that beats this by 4 seconds. Nevertheless, you're getting crazy fast now.


Sa967St said:


> I now have a useless UWR
> most DNFs in one competition... 16 out of 48 solves



Yeah, that is kinda funny, but I had 4 DNF's, from twenty seven attempts, and I have a feeling they were all puzzle malfunctions.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > W00T!!!!!! New pb a12, plus, FIRST SUB 13 A12 . It was originally 12.79, but then I rolled it to 12.54 with a 10.42 NL!!!!! Yay.
> ...



Yeah, but Feliks will eventually hit a barrier/will improve a whole lot slower than me . Hopefully eventually I can catch up to him, but I doubt it will be soon, though it could be .


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 1, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Yeah, but Feliks will eventually hit a barrier/will improve a whole lot slower than me . Hopefully eventually I can catch up to him, but I doubt it will be soon, though it could be .



I told that to myself when I was around 14secs and he was 11. Now I'm 12 and he's 8.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 1, 2010)

8.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.67, 9.88, 9.44, 9.38, 8.55, 8.62, 8.22, 9.88, 8.69
= 8.94

RA after 13 solves...

I just gotta go do some jumps in the air...


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 8.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.67, 9.88, 9.44, 9.38, 8.55, 8.62, 8.22, 9.88, 8.69
> = 8.94
> 
> RA after 13 solves...
> ...



holy...


----------



## Escher (Feb 1, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 8.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.67, 9.88, 9.44, 9.38, 8.55, 8.62, 8.22, 9.88, 8.69
> = 8.94
> 
> RA after 13 solves...
> ...



wow, you're amazing!


----------



## Shortey (Feb 1, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 8.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.67, 9.88, 9.44, 9.38, 8.55, 8.62, 8.22, 9.88, 8.69
> = 8.94
> 
> RA after 13 solves...
> ...



OH EM GEE!

No sup-10's.  Great average Stefan.


----------



## Escher (Feb 1, 2010)

6.92 full step o.0

D F U L2 F R B' U F2 D' U' R2 D' R D2 U' F' B2 L' R' F B2 U2 L2 B2

z2 R F L D2 L (5)
U L' U' L2 U2 L' (11)
R U2 R' (multislotting ftw) (14)
y L U2 L' (17)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' (25)
(U') R U R' U R U2 R' (33)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 (40)

5.78 tps in STM, 6.3tps in HTM...


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 1, 2010)

Escher said:


> 6.92 full step o.0
> 
> D F U L2 F R B' U F2 D' U' R2 D' R D2 U' F' B2 L' R' F B2 U2 L2 B2
> 
> ...



well done! my best time today was like low 8 xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I now have a useless UWR
> most DNFs in one competition... 16 out of 48 solves



 Well done Sarah.


----------



## Ness (Feb 1, 2010)

First 2x2x2 BLD solve ever.  
I didn't take time, but I'll also try 3x3x3 BLD in a week or so.

BLD is fun!!!


----------



## Novriil (Feb 1, 2010)

First timed CN solves.. I decided to solve CN from now on.. but only if I see a nice cross on some other colors.. main color will still be white..


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 1, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 8.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.67, 9.88, 9.44, 9.38, 8.55, 8.62, 8.22, 9.88, 8.69
> = 8.94
> 
> RA after 13 solves...
> ...



 Thats amazing!!! Good Job!


----------



## chris410 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, my goal for my first competition was a sub-1 minute average. Thanks to the help of quite a few of you I surprised myself with a *49.94* average! I am looking forward on working to improve and, attending more competitions. Although it was cut short, it was a lot of fun and it was great meeting many of you. Thank you all for the help!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 1, 2010)

best avg100: 2.99 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 2.56 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 2.29 (σ = 0.47)

avg12: 2.17, 2.74, 2.93, (4.57), 2.37, 1.91, 3.42, 2.44, 2.39, 2.37, 2.81, (1.78)

avg5: (1.70), 2.90, 2.22, 1.76, (4.23)

avg100: 


Spoiler



1.70, 2.90, 2.22, 1.76, 4.23, 2.48, 3.08, 2.90, 2.16, 3.23, 2.67, 2.92, 4.38, 2.89, 3.02, (1.22), 2.93, 2.93, 3.78, 3.45, 3.73, 3.12, 3.43, 3.80, 3.72, 3.03, 2.72, 3.38, 2.87, 2.17, 2.74, 2.93, (4.57), 2.37, 1.91, 3.42, 2.44, 2.39, 2.37, 2.81, 1.78, 3.19, 3.22, 4.42, 2.87, 1.59, 3.05, 3.11, 2.89, 3.09, 4.27, 3.33, 3.22, 3.06, 2.86, 3.38, 3.63, 3.74, 2.30, 1.52, 3.83, 3.09, 3.28, 3.15, 2.66, 3.41, 3.27, 2.38, 3.75, 4.22, 3.18, 3.91, 3.86, 1.40, 3.77, 3.40, 2.27, 3.34, 2.71, 2.30, 3.38, 1.59, 3.36, 3.22, 3.96, 3.30, 2.71, 2.93, 3.96, 2.40, 2.44, 3.50, 3.43, 2.77, 2.50, 2.30, 1.78, 3.18, 2.68, 3.34


Scrambles


Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.99
1. 1.70 U R2 F U' R' F R2 F R2
2. 2.90 F' U2 F U' F R' F R' F' U'
3. 2.22 F R2 F' R2 U' F2 U2 R'
4. 1.76 U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R
5. 4.23 R F2 U2 R' U F2 U R2
6. 2.48 F2 U R' F' R U' F U' F2
7. 3.08 R2 U R' U F' U F R
8. 2.90 F' U2 F2 U' F' R F2
9. 2.16 U F U2 R' F U F2 R U2
10. 3.23 F2 R F2 R U' F2 U2 R' U'
11. 2.67 U R2 U' F R2 F' R2 F U'
12. 2.92 F2 U F2 U F2 U2
13. 4.38 R' F' U2 R U2 R' F R2 F2
14. 2.89 R F U2 R2 F U R2 U' R' U
15. 3.02 U2 F2 R2 F' U F2 U R2 U2
16. (1.22) F R' U2 R F2 U R U'
17. 2.93 F' U F2 U F U' R2 F' U
18. 2.93 R2 F R' U2 F2 R' F
19. 3.78 R' F U F2 U R2 F' U F2
20. 3.45 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 F' U'
21. 3.73 R' F R' F R' U' F2 U' F2
22. 3.12 R U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 R' F'
23. 3.43 R F' R U2 F' U' F2 R'
24. 3.80 F2 U' F R' F' R F' U2 F2
25. 3.72 R' U F2 R' F U' F' R U'
26. 3.03 U F R' U2 R' F2 R F' R'
27. 2.72 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R F
28. 3.38 U2 R2 F R' F' U2 F' R2 U
29. 2.87 R U' F R2 F' U F2 U F U'
30. 2.17 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F
31. 2.74 R' F2 R U' F' U2 R2 F'
32. 2.93 U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
33. (4.57) R2 F2 U F' R U2 R F' U2
34. 2.37 F R' F R2 F' R F' U' F U2
35. 1.91 R F' U R U R F2
36. 3.42 R U' F2 U R' F U R2 F'
37. 2.44 F2 U F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F
38. 2.39 R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R U' R U2
39. 2.37 F' R F' R' U F
40. 2.81 R U2 F' R F R' F U'
41. 1.78 F2 U2 R' U' F U2
42. 3.19 R U2 F U' F2 R U' R F' U2
43. 3.22 R2 U R2 U F' R' U' F2 R U'
44. 4.42 U' R U F2 U F2 R2
45. 2.87 F R' F R2 U' R F2 R' U2
46. 1.59 U2 R2 U F R' F
47. 3.05 F' R2 F R' U2 R' U' R
48. 3.11 R2 F U F' U R2 U' F2 R2
49. 2.89 R' F U2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R2
50. 3.09 U' F2 R2 F R' U R' U' R U'
51. 4.27 U R F R2 U' F R2 F' U'
52. 3.33 U' R2 F2 R F U' F2 R2 U'
53. 3.22 U' F2 U F R U' R2 U' R
54. 3.06 R2 F R2 F U' R2 U2
55. 2.86 R' F2 R' U F R2 U' F U
56. 3.38 U F2 U F2 R2 U F U'
57. 3.63 R' F R' U2 F' U' F' R' U2
58. 3.74 U2 R U' R F2 R U2 R F' U'
59. 2.30 F2 U' F R' U2 R U2 R2 U'
60. 1.52 R2 F' R F R' U
61. 3.83 U2 F' R U2 R U2 R2 F R' U'
62. 3.09 U' R U R F' R' U2 R' U'
63. 3.28 R' F' U R' F R U' R2 U
64. 3.15 U' F R' U' F R' U' F2 U'
65. 2.66 R' F R' F2 U F2 U R2 U'
66. 3.41 F' R F' U R' F U2 F' U2
67. 3.27 R' F' R F2 U' R' F' R2 U'
68. 2.38 U R2 F2 R U' R2 F
69. 3.75 F R U2 F U' R F' R2 U'
70. 4.22 U' F R' F2 U F2 U F2
71. 3.18 U' F' U' R2 F R F U2 R'
72. 3.91 R' F R F' R F' U' R U2
73. 3.86 F' R2 F' U F U F' R2 U
74. 1.40 U R' U' F2 R'
75. 3.77 U R' U2 F R U2 F2 U' R2
76. 3.40 U' F2 U' R U R U2 F
77. 2.27 R U' R' U F' R' F
78. 3.34 U2 F U2 F' R2 U F2 U F
79. 2.71 U' R2 U2 F U' F2 U' R2 F
80. 2.30 F R' U' R2 U' F U2 F U2
81. 3.38 U F2 R U' R U' F' U R2
82. 1.59 F2 R2 U R2 U R2 U
83. 3.36 F U F' R2 F' R U2 F
84. 3.22 U' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 F R' U'
85. 3.96 F2 R F' U2 F U' R2 F2
86. 3.30 U' R' U2 R U' R2 F U
87. 2.71 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R
88. 2.93 U F U F' R' U F' R U
89. 3.96 U2 R2 U F2 R F2 R2
90. 2.40 U R' F2 R F2 U F' U
91. 2.44 U R' F' U F' U F' U2 R2
92. 3.50 U F R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
93. 3.43 F R' U2 R' F' R2 F R2 F
94. 2.77 R2 U F2 R' U' F U' F2 U
95. 2.50 R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U R' U'
96. 2.30 F' U R' U F R2
97. 1.78 F2 R2 U2 R' F' R' F'
98. 3.18 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F U' R'
99. 2.68 F U' R2 U' F2 U' R F U' R'
100. 3.34 F R' U2 R F' R' F2 R


----------



## PeterV (Feb 2, 2010)

Not a PB, but I did have (what I consider) a big accomplishment @ TOW on Saturday. I placed 3rd in magic with a 1.57 average  I also smashed all of my competition PB's (except magic single). All in all, it was a great day of cubing for me.

Oh yeah, I also got my first LL skip while racing a friend @ TOW. A very eventful day.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> best avg100: 2.99



Good luck in Chicago next week. 3.25 please.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > best avg100: 2.99
> ...



More like <3.03 
>_>


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Nonono. I like being top 4.  However, you do deserve to have a better official ranking.. Hmm.. Let's see who gets the fastest 2x2 average next weekend, you, me, or Justin. One of us *must* sub 3.03.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

Or all of us.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Or all of us.


I can't do it alone.. I would need Wonerblessing for that..


----------



## Tortin (Feb 2, 2010)

1:20.01, 1:16.06, 1:31.45 = 1:22.51

The hell? The last solve was fail, and the first solve should've been sub-1:20.

EDIT: 1:20.01, 1:16.06, 1:31.45, 1:24.36, 1:28.37 = 1:24.24, which I think is PB.


----------



## wing92 (Feb 2, 2010)

just got my first sub-22 average of 5 on 3x3
21.24
21.86
23.74
22.51
21.54

average: 21.97


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 2, 2010)

48.49 4x4 single 
PLL parity and PLL skip wheee


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2010)

_finally_ sub11 (3x3 sim)

best avg12: 10.656 (s = 1.27)
9.156, (8.828), (12.953), 11.921, 11.578, 9.063, 11.812, 9.922, 9.734, 12.953, 10.719, 9.703

also:
best avg5: 10.109 (s = 0.30)
best avg100: 12.239 (s = 2.18)


----------



## Faz (Feb 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > 8.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.67, 9.88, 9.44, 9.38, 8.55, 8.62, 8.22, 9.88, 8.69
> ...



WOAH! Incredible Stefan.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 2, 2010)

YAY!
Sub 2 for 2x2!! 1.98


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 2, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> YAY!
> Sub 2 for 2x2!! 1.98



Nice one.


----------



## Faz (Feb 2, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > YAY!
> ...



Lmao. Lmao.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2010)

Woohoo! First ever sub10 solve!! 9.99


----------



## Royals (Feb 2, 2010)

PB averages today 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.15
worst time: 25.72

current avg5: 19.57 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 15.58 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 19.47 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 16.90 (σ = 1.48)

current avg100: 19.27 (σ = 2.39)
best avg100: 19.27 (σ = 2.39)

session avg: 19.27 (σ = 2.39)
session mean: 19.28

Average of 5 is


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice job to both of you


----------



## aronpm (Feb 2, 2010)

I had some really nice solves so I thought, "I'm going well, I'll roll this out to an average of 12"

I got an 18.41 avg12 (SD = 1.43)


Spoiler



16.63, 18.47, 19.94, 19.65, 20.93, 19.5, 18.06, 17.88, 16.94, (15.71), 15.80, (22.58)


After the 10th solve, I was like, "wat, sub-18 avg5". Then I did one more solve, and I was like "wat, sub-17 avg5." :confused: 

16.87 avg5 (SD = 0.66)


Spoiler



(18.06), 17.88, 16.94, (15.71), 15.80


21.36 avg100 (SD = 2.62). About time I broke that PB.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 2, 2010)

17.91, 
17.09,
21.81, 
21.97, 
18.62, 
18.76, 
21.81, 
19.31, 
20.09, 
22.67,
19.80,
19.60,

Avg12...

_*19.97 !!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> Woohoo! First ever sub10 solve!! 9.99



Haha! Nice! Congrats, Dene! Couldn't be closer, huh?  Feels awesome, right?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 2, 2010)

Pyraminx:

avg5: 6.52
avg12: 7.63


----------



## Lofty (Feb 2, 2010)

I was just doing some OH and not really paying attention. I looked down at my times and saw this.
15.22, 15.73, (18.34), (13.12), 13.34 = 14.76  The first 13 was PLL skip the second was full step.
And then this:
(13.12), 13.34, 17.08, 16.77, 16.01, 18.13, (18.23), 14.78, 17.45, 16.51, 13.45, 13.51=15.70


----------



## Tortin (Feb 2, 2010)

Average of 5: 50.94
1. 49.64 r' R U R2 D u f F L' F2 B f D2 B U B' F' f r B' L u2 F2 L2 D' r2 D' U2 F' L2 R' D f2 R L' u R F' f u'
2. 47.80 D2 B F u' F2 U F U2 D2 r2 u R U' L2 f' D2 B2 D' R F2 L R u' F D' L B2 r2 U' u' D L' F L2 F B R B' U r'
3. 55.38 B' F' D2 r B2 R' f2 L2 F' R' B' u' F' B U' f' D F' L D r F2 B D2 r' R' D' U r2 D U' f2 B R B2 r2 U2 R' L' r2
4. (56.43) R2 D' u2 f2 L2 F2 B' U' B' u' f' F' U L B2 f' D' B' F' r2 L' u D' F2 r L R' u r2 F L2 D' F2 B L' r' u r' D' F
5. (47.68) B2 u' D' B D' U' R u2 U' r2 L2 B R2 B' U F2 B' r' L2 R' D' u2 F D' u2 r2 R' D2 B F' f' u B D R' F D2 r2 L2 u


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2010)

Lofty said:


> I was just doing some OH and not really paying attention. I looked down at my times and saw this.
> 15.22, 15.73, (18.34), (13.12), 13.34 = 14.76  The first 13 was PLL skip the second was full step.
> And then this:
> (13.12), 13.34, 17.08, 16.77, 16.01, 18.13, (18.23), 14.78, 17.45, 16.51, 13.45, 13.51=15.70



Awesome, sub16  Do you know how many people have done it?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 2, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 17.91,
> 17.09,
> 21.81,
> 21.97,
> ...


When I was trying to sub 20 I was hoping it would be that as it's my birth year.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

3x3 PB single 15.29.


----------



## Toad (Feb 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Avg12...
> ...



My first ever sub20 ave12 was 19.97 and it that was my PB for quite a while in the end...

Now it's 17.8 or something I think lol


----------



## Lofty (Feb 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I was just doing some OH and not really paying attention. I looked down at my times and saw this.
> ...



I don't know... Piti told me his PB was 15.xx but that was on a comment for an average of 5 video so idk if he meant average of 5 or 12. Other than that I haven't talked to many people about it. 
I was crazy excited! Cause I started off like getting 20's and so I wasn't looking at my average cause I thought it was bad... then I looked up, sub-15/16!!


----------



## joey (Feb 3, 2010)

Jai Gambhir did 15.94 avg12 yesterday.
Yumu probably has done it too.

I'm working on it >_>


----------



## Lofty (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow Jai did sub-16 average of 12?? He told me he was out of shape! He must have gotten really nervous...


----------



## Jai (Feb 3, 2010)

Rowe has a sub-16 average too. And yeah, it came from out of nowhere. I sucked at TOW because my pinky was killing me. But daaamn, Lofty, 5 sub-15 solves?

EDIT: Rowe's PB average is 15.93.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, Congrats Jai! Mine really came out of nowhere too... Tho I did have a second sub-15 average of 5 like 15 minutes later. 
Lets got for sub-15


----------



## PeterV (Feb 3, 2010)

New PB AO12 = 26.00. This, using my new type A-V cube from popbuying (I ordered a couple type C's and got one of these by mistake )



Spoiler



Statistics for 02-02-2010 21:40:58

Average: 26.00
Standard Deviation: 2.49
Best Time: 19.67
Worst Time: 31.03
Individual Times:
1.	29.02	L R B' U F L2 R' D L2 R B' F D2 U2 B F2 R D U2 B' L2 R2 D' B2 L2
2.	28.28	B' D' L2 R' D2 L2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' F2 L' R2 U2 R2 B F' L2 U' B2 L' R2 B2 F2
3.	26.78	L' F' D U L2 R2 B' R' F D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U L' R2 D U' L R' U2 B
4.	26.42	B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 U2 L2 R D U2 B' F U' B F2 L R2 U' R D' U L2 D2
5.	28.55	D' L' R2 U' L B2 F' U2 B2 F' L R2 D' U' L B' L' U2 R' D2 B' F L' R' F2
6.	24.08	L B2 L R' U2 B F' D2 L R B2 F R' U' F D U L' R' U' B L R' B' F'
7.	26.39	B2 F' U B F L2 D' L2 R' B' F' R B2 F' L D U' L D R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B
8.	19.75	B2 F2 D' U' L U R B2 L R2 U' L2 B2 U' R B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' D U' L' R'
9.	23.22	F' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 U B R B2 L' F L' F U2 F' L R' F' U R' B D2 L U
10.	(19.67)	B F2 L' R B2 F D' U L B2 F2 D' L F' U B' F R2 D B2 F L2 R2 D2 U'
11.	27.47	D2 F2 D' F D2 U2 L' F2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F U B' F2 D' L2 R' D' U R2 D U2
12.	(31.03)	L' R' F2 D F2 D' B2 U' F D2 R F' L' R' B' L' R' D B F2 D2 U' B' F' U2



Moreover, I got two NL sub-20's which are coming along more often now. I also had a PB RA of 5 in there of 22.35:



Spoiler



Statistics for 02-02-2010 21:46:57

Average: 22.35
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 19.67
Worst Time: 26.39
Individual Times:
1.	24.08	L B2 L R' U2 B F' D2 L R B2 F R' U' F D U L' R' U' B L R' B' F'
2.	(26.39)	B2 F' U B F L2 D' L2 R' B' F' R B2 F' L D U' L D R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B
3.	19.75	B2 F2 D' U' L U R B2 L R2 U' L2 B2 U' R B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' D U' L' R'
4.	23.22	F' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 U B R B2 L' F L' F U2 F' L R' F' U R' B D2 L U
5.	(19.67)	B F2 L' R B2 F D' U L B2 F2 D' L F' U B' F R2 D B2 F L2 R2 D2 U'



It looks like I'm finally improving. Can't wait to be a consistent sub-20!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 3, 2010)

New pb nl single 20.49 and avg12 25.60. Soooo close to a sub20!

also, rolled it out to an avg25 and got 26.78. So I'm getting more consistant. Maybe sub30 avg5 at stanford if I can get pass my nerves.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 3, 2010)

My CN avgs (~18) are getting dangerously close to my fixed cross avgs(~15.5). I may be completely colour neutral very soon. Exciting!

Err, this accomplishment being 17.4 CN avg of 12


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2010)

I solved the physical 11x11x11 in 40:59.85 

Physical 11x11! OMG!

I think it actually turns better than the 9x9 I tried, although the sheer size makes it difficult to maneuver. It's roughly 115mm tall, and if I wrap my thumb and index finger around the middle of one side I have trouble holding 6 layers. So, it's BIG.

EDIT: Haha, after playing with that thing, the 7x7 feels like a tiny little child's toy. It's tiny and looking ahead on it is crazy easy. First solve was a 4:34 with almost all delays due to lockups XD (I need a better V7...)


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo! First ever sub10 solve!! 9.99
> ...



I bet it would. Sorry this wasn't actually real  . This was an experiment that I did for someone else. Unfortunately, I'm still failing in the trying-to-get-sub10 group >.< .

Sorry about misleading you, or anyone else. If it makes you feel any better, you contributed to the results of the experiment, so thanks XD


----------



## Quadrescence (Feb 3, 2010)

God guys, for Pete's sake, shut up. No one cares if it's real or fake. Can't people just pretend it's real and be happy? Or pretend it's fake and not care? Apparently not. btw Minh Thai's solve in 22.95 was a hoax!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 3, 2010)

Dene said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Haha! I just got Dene Roll'd!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 3, 2010)

Avg100: 12.98
Best avg12: 9.44, (13.58), (8.98), 10.05, 12.56, 10.89, 12.28, 11.77, 12.75, 12.66, 13.58, 11.26 = *11.72*
I think the avg100 is a PB and the avg12 ties my PB from a few months ago. I actually had 4 sub10s, from which 2 were sub9, in the same average but couldn't get anything great :/. Anyway, yay!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 3, 2010)

Practising color neutrality (which I have wanted to get started with a long time ago):

15.27 avg50, 14.50 avg12 and 13.68 avg5 with a 11.27 single on orange cross.


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 3, 2010)

best 12 average (3x3x3)

Average of 12: 31.36
1. 30.88 D B U' R' F' R B R D F2 L' R' F B2 D' L2 D' U' L' R' U R D' U' F
2. 30.34 L2 U B' U' D B U2 L R2 D F2 L' B U2 R B D' R B L R' F2 B2 R' F2
3. 27.40 L D' F' D' U' F D' R2 L F2 U2 L' R' D' L' B D B L' U L U B L D2
4. 34.29 B' U2 R' D' U' B L D B' L R B D2 B2 U D2 F2 R' B' F2 R U F D' L2
5. 36.69 B' L' D U R' D2 B D L R B2 R' U2 F' U' L2 F L2 R' U D' B' U' D' F2
6. (41.24) D2 L U2 D2 R2 D U F B' U R L' D L B U B R2 B' D' L D R2 B' U'
7. 26.50 R L2 F L' D F2 D2 B2 R' D' B' F2 L U L' R' U' D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 B2
8. (25.51) R2 B D R2 D' B' U' D L' U2 B U' B2 L' F R' F2 D' F2 B2 R L2 D2 U B
9. 28.06 D' U2 L' D' F2 U R2 D B2 D U2 L2 D B2 R' F2 B' D' L B2 F2 R U' B D'
10. 34.05 U R B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F' B' D B' D2 R' U B F L B' D' R2 B U F2 B' R
11. 35.19 U' L' D R D2 U B' D' U' F R' L' U' R' D' R2 L D' U' B' D U' R2 L D2
12. 30.19 L2 U F' B D2 R' F R' D2 U2 B L' U R' D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B' F' R' L D 

Yupi


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I solved the physical 11x11x11 in 40:59.85
> 
> Physical 11x11! OMG!
> 
> ...



That's so fun. I'm jealous.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 3, 2010)

Finally sub-4 2x2:

Average of 12: 3.95
1. 3.59 R F R2 F U' R' F U'
2. 3.48 F' R F' U' R2 U2 R' U2
3. 3.92 R2 U' R2 U' F R U2 R F' U
4. 3.57 R F2 R' U' R U2 F' U' R U'
5. (6.59+) R2 U' F' R U' R U' R2 U
6. 3.63 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R F' U
7. 4.24 R' U' R F2 R F2 R U' R2 U2
8. 3.72 R' U F' U R' F R' F2 R2 U2
9. (2.48) F' R U' R' F R U2 R' U
10. 5.30 R U F' R2 F' U' R F2 R2 U'
11. 5.41 F R U R2 F' U F U2 R'
12. 2.62 R U R2 F' U F' R F' R2


----------



## joey (Feb 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I solved the physical 11x11x11 in 40:59.85
> ...



BLD it.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 3, 2010)

17.34 CN single 

20.00 ao12 CN.. (also for sunday contest)


----------



## mande (Feb 3, 2010)

Megaminx 3:22:xx mean of 3 after 3-4 days of playing with it. Is that any good?

EDIT: 3x3 second ever avg 12 without a single sup 20.
17.37, 18.33, 18.36, 18.05, 17.24, (19.95), 19.13, (16.10), 16.94, 19.54, 18.23, 17.98 = 18.12
Done on my newly assembled DIY.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



If I counted right, it's 596 pieces to solve. A little less than 3 7x7x7s. So it's doable. I wonder how hard it is to do slice turns on the 11x11x11 - that would probably be the roughest part of it.


----------



## joey (Feb 3, 2010)

Or get qqwref to send you pics of a scrambled 11x11. Memo it, and then type up a solution


----------



## MistArts (Feb 3, 2010)

(3.73), 2.51, 3.54, (1.42), 3.35 = 3.13

:O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Or get qqwref to send you pics of a scrambled 11x11. Memo it, and then type up a solution


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Actually doing a slice turn is quite easy. The problem (when BLD of course) is going to be getting all the layers aligned after that, and of course turning the correct layer.

Next time we meet up at a competition you're welcome to try blindfold solving my 11x11... but maybe you'll have your own by then


----------



## Overtime (Feb 3, 2010)

12:	00:33.51	x
11:	00:38.77	x
10:	00:40.65	x
9:	00:35.55	x
8:	00:43.96	x
7:	00:29.39	x
6:	00:34.89	x
5:	00:35.24	x
4:	00:46.35	x
3:	01:04.87	x
2:	00:47.64	x
1:	00:53.58	x

Average: 00:42.03 Best: 00:29.39
Avg. 5: 00:38.49 3 of 5: 00:38.32 (best set is in my sig, i believe)
Avg. 10: 00:40.32 10 of 12: 00:41.01


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Next time we meet up at a competition you're welcome to try blindfold solving my 11x11... but maybe you'll have your own by then


Sounds good - thank you, that's very generous of you - but the catch is I'll need to make sure I keep open a nice 5 or 6 hour slot for doing it.


----------



## joey (Feb 3, 2010)

If it's a two day comp, that'll be easy


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 3, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 15.57
Standard Deviation: 1.65
Best Time: 11.33
Worst Time: 19.03

First sub 16 average of 100.


----------



## Overtime (Feb 3, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


I couldn't get past a 45 sec average for a while.
Thanks, I accidentally missed class and didn't know what to do in the meantime.

I just did better

12:	00:40.65	x
11:	00:40.13	x
10:	00:46.89	x
9:	00:42.71	x
8:	00:43.36	x
7:	00:42.74	x
6:	00:37.90	x
5:	00:41.75	x
4:	00:29.67	x
3:	00:29.97	x
2:	00:38.08	x
1:	00:31.57	x


```
Average:  	00:38.78  	Best:  	00:29.67
Avg. 5: 	00:42.75 	3 of 5: 	00:42.24
Avg. 10: 	00:39.58 	10 of 12: 	00:38.89
```
I'm excited for the Chicago Open now.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 4, 2010)

Just lubed my F-II with shock oil and it's pretty nice.

(10.66), 11.00, 11.46, 11.00, 12.47, (15.13), 13.34, 13.33, 14.65, 13.02, 12.31, 12.31
12.49 average.
Decent considering that these were my first 12 solves in a couple days, I suppose.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got a new 2x2 PB OA12 on my new lan lan!

PB AO12 = 6.60
SD = 0.80



Spoiler



Statistics for 02-03-2010 20:24:07

Average: 6.60
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 4.91
Worst Time: 8.08
Individual Times:
1.	(8.08)	F R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2
2.	7.00	R F2 R' F R' U F' U2 F
3.	(4.91)	U' F2 U R' F' U2 F U2 R' U'
4.	6.05	F2 U R' F2 R U2 R' F R U'
5.	6.16	U2 F' U2 R U2 R' F U' F
6.	7.98	R F' R U R' F U R' U2
7.	7.89	F2 R F' U2 F' R2 F U' R' 
8.	6.14	R2 U' F U' R F' R F U2
9.	5.48	R2 F U' F2 U' F2 R F R
10.	6.17	U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U R' F U'
11.	5.61	U' F' R F' R F' U2 F R2
12.	7.48	R' F' R F2 U F' U2 F' R'



Also has a PB rolling average in there of 5.97 (SD = 0.20)



Spoiler



Statistics for 02-03-2010 20:24:54

Average: 5.97
Standard Deviation: 0.20
Best Time: 5.48
Worst Time: 7.48
Individual Times:
1.	6.14	R2 U' F U' R F' R F U2
2.	(5.48)	R2 F U' F2 U' F2 R F R
3.	6.17	U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U R' F U'
4.	5.61	U' F' R F' R F' U2 F R2
5.	(7.48)	R' F' R F2 U F' U2 F' R'


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 4, 2010)

I finally got a decent new avatar, Ethan's inspired me a bit. Yes, I do consider it an accomplishment.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 4, 2010)

Solved a mirror blocks twice on the spot for someone who had one.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 4, 2010)

2:41.59
5x5 single woot.


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Next time we meet up at a competition you're welcome to try blindfold solving my 11x11... but maybe you'll have your own by then
> ...



Vids plz.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2010)

Sub 15 clock a5. Sadly, a12 was just under. I can't quite remember the average. It was about 30 minutes ago, and I closed the window. The a5 was just under (14.8y) but the a12 was quite a bit over (15.5+)
Thanks for the advice you guys.


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2010)

2nd ever timed 4x4 solve 

2:42.93


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sub 15 clock a5. Sadly, *a12 was just under*. I can't quite remember the average. It was about 30 minutes ago, and I closed the window. The a5 was just under (14.8y) but the *a12 was quite a bit over (15.5+)*
> Thanks for the advice you guys.



Uh.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 15 clock a5. Sadly, *a12 was just under*. I can't quite remember the average. It was about 30 minutes ago, and I closed the window. The a5 was just under (14.8y) but the *a12 was quite a bit over (15.5+)*
> ...



Sorry, meant a5 was was under, a12 was over.


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *Sub 15 clock a5. Sadly, **a12 was just under*.


Couldn't you tell by the sadly? I would be happy if the a12 was sub 15, not sad.


----------



## Basel (Feb 4, 2010)

First sub30 nonlucky

27:12 I am so happy


----------



## Meisen (Feb 4, 2010)

New PB avg of 5 (15.209) and avg of 100 (19.205). I was sub 19 at 50 solves, but i'm just to incosistent 

Avg of 5:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 15.209 (Old was 16.510) 

1. (13.405) L2 B2 R D L' R' D L2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 D2 U' B' R B' D' B' U R B' L D' ---> Pll skip
2. 13.823 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' L F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D' F' L B' U R2 F B D2 R' B
3. (21.917) F' D R' B' U D2 L D2 R' F D2 U2 R' B' R' L2 F2 R F B' U B L2 R' D2
4. 14.025 B2 F U2 F2 R U2 F' U2 F L' U2 L2 D' L' F' U2 L' U2 B' R U' R U D B2
5. 17.778 L F B' R2 U2 F2 D L D' L' R2 F' R D2 U' F2 L R F L2 F R2 L F' L'


Avg of 100:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.205 (Old was 19.572)

1. 17.164 F2 B R B D2 L' B' U2 D L F U' L' F' D L U D' B2 L R2 U B L2 D
2. 17.374 D2 U2 F L R B' D' B2 R' B' L B' L2 D2 R' U' F' D' B2 U2 R B' D U' L2
3. 21.909 F' L R2 D2 L U' R' F' B2 L' F' U2 L2 F2 U B' R2 F' D2 B' U2 L' F' L2 D'
4. 16.106 D L' R' D' B' D F2 U F2 R2 B U2 R L' F L B L D B U2 R F U2 D'
5. 22.092 F' B' L2 R' B2 L' R2 F R' D2 U2 F2 D' F' D' R2 F2 B' R L' D' B' U L' B'
6. 20.081 R2 U B2 F2 R D' U R U' B D2 U F2 U2 D B2 R' U2 L D' U' B2 R' D2 R2
7. 19.098 B2 L2 B D' B R2 L' U' R D L F U R' F R' B' R2 D' B2 F L' R2 F' U2
8. 17.280 L U2 B U D' B F L' D2 L2 R B2 D F U F2 D U B' F2 L B L' U R
9. 18.683 D' U' F' U2 F' U L R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L D R' L D L B F2 D L' F L'
10. 19.389 L2 F' D' L2 F D' U' B' L' B L2 B R U R2 F D' U' B' L' U2 D2 F U2 L2
11. 19.911 D U' B' L F' U' R2 F' U F' L2 F2 B D' U2 R2 L' U D2 B' F' R U F2 R'
12. 17.706+ U L F2 L2 B U L' U' F2 U' F U2 B F' U' F2 B2 U2 B F2 D U B2 U2 B'
13. 15.480 R2 F D R D' F B' U' R' U F D L' D2 R L D' R2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 D F2
14. 15.440 L2 R2 U R F2 U2 B' L F R' B D R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L U F L2 B
15. 21.381 D' L F' D2 R L' B2 F D' R2 U D' F B' R2 B' D B F2 L R2 B' U F2 R
16. 18.961 D R U2 D R2 F' R F L' R' B2 U2 L F R2 B2 D2 F' D' B U D' F D2 F'
17. 17.827 B D F' D F L' U2 R' D B R' B' U' D R2 U' D' F B' R2 L2 F' D' B R'
18. 21.054 U L F' U F B' L' R U D R2 U' B2 L' U2 F2 D' B U' B U2 F' D' B' F
19. 18.514 U2 B F2 U R' F' U2 L2 U L' D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D2 F2 R L2 B' U2 B' L' B2
20. 18.580+ R' B U2 D B2 R B' D' R' B R2 F2 R' F2 R' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' F L' R
21. 18.554 D' R2 B' L2 R' B R' D' B' F2 R' U' R F2 U D R2 L F' D2 F D' L' F' L'
22. 16.321 B2 F2 D2 F2 L F' U2 L' F' L' F2 D' F B' R2 F L' R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F R F2
23. 20.968 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' L2 R F' R2 B2 R' F2 B R2 D' R F D' R' B' U B L2 F
24. 25.127 F' R U' L D2 R2 D' U R2 F L2 U' F' R U2 L2 D U F B D F2 B' U' B'
25. 21.135 F U B R L B D' L2 B R' B' L B2 D2 U R U' B2 D B' U' B' R' U L2
26. 20.976 U F B' D' U R' L2 U' F2 B' R' U D F' B' U2 B D U2 R' B U' L2 F' D
27. 19.344 B D' L' D2 R F2 U2 L' D L U' D' R L' F2 R2 F2 D' L U' R B' R' F B
28. 17.402 L2 B U R F R L U L2 U2 B F' D L B F' R2 U2 F' R' D' B' L2 D' F2
29. 15.984 R2 U2 B R L' B D2 F D2 B D R2 D2 F B' L' D2 B L' R2 D' L' D U' B2
30. 17.799 L' U L' U B2 R' B D2 U' F U' L' R2 F' U D' R' D' U' R U2 B2 R2 F D'
31. 21.416 R2 F' D R U D B D2 U' B2 D' U L2 B F2 R' U B2 R' U R B2 F2 R L'
32. 22.582 B U' D2 B' F' D U L R B2 L D' B U D2 R D B' D F2 R' F2 R D' R
33. 15.924 U F2 U B2 L2 F D' F L2 U2 L' F2 L B U2 D2 R D F2 L2 R' F2 L R2 D2
34. 15.337 B' L B' U B' D' U' B F L D B2 U2 L' D' R B D2 R B L' U L F2 U
35. 14.840 B R B R2 B' D' U2 F R2 F2 R2 U L U F R' F2 D' L B2 L2 D2 U2 F' R
36. 19.373+ B2 R' B2 D' U2 F2 D' R' F2 D' U R' L' B2 F2 R B2 F D' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2
37. 19.258 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L F R L' U' R F2 D R' U' B F' D2 L2 D' L R' D2 U F
38. 17.160 B R' D B2 L2 U' F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L R2 F U' F' B' R F2 D R B D2 R' L
39. 23.313 L' U2 B L U2 R B2 D' B L2 F B' R' U F D2 B2 F' R2 B2 U D2 R L F
40. 18.444 F B U L' D F2 B2 U L2 F2 B R' D F' B' D2 L' R D B2 F2 U D L' B
41. 21.740 U' D2 F D' F' U2 L' B2 L' D2 F R' U2 R' B2 F2 D' L2 U' L' R U' L F2 L'
42. 17.521 F' R L B R F R L' F2 R D' L R2 B' U2 F2 L F2 U R D' B' D2 B R2
43. 17.334 F D' U' R' U' R2 D' B R2 F L' F L' B2 U2 D' R' U2 D' L D2 L2 B' L2 R
44. 16.258 F R' L2 B R2 U' F2 R' U2 B D U2 B F' D2 F' B' R' F' U2 D' R' D' U2 L2
45. 23.526 B' R' D2 U2 R' L B' F' D2 L D2 U F2 R' L2 U2 L B F D L B2 R' L F2
46. 16.943 D2 F R F R' B2 L2 D2 U2 R D F' L2 B' R2 B D2 B L' B2 D F R' L' D
47. 18.761 U D L' D U2 R L U' B U2 R U' R' U B' U' R' L2 U F U' F B' D L
48. 21.921 F L D2 R U2 F U' D' F U' L' B U' D L' U R2 D' L' F' B D2 U F' R
49. 18.820 F R' F' D2 U2 L' B2 R U' R2 B D2 L' R F2 L F2 R' F2 D B2 L' U' B L
50. 20.404 U' D2 B' U2 F' D' R' U R' L2 B' L' B U D B R B' U B' R2 L' F B D
51. 22.567 D' R2 D2 L F' B' R D R' L D' L2 U' D R' B L B2 U' B F' D' U L2 B'
52. 18.157 U' R2 D2 R L' D' F B2 L D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 B' L R' B' R2 L2 U2 R2 D
53. 18.590 R2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 D L' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R D' R U D2 L
54. 17.766 D' R2 U R F' B2 R2 B R' F R2 F2 R B2 R B2 U2 D' B L U' R U B2 F2
55. 18.850 R L2 U2 B D2 R B' D U2 B2 L' D2 B R D F2 B' L D' F' D' U B' F D2
56. 23.129 R' D2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 D' L' B' L2 D' R U2 L2 D2 R' L' F U2 R' B2 L2 R'
57. 18.284 B D' R' F' L' F2 U2 D F' B2 L U' F' D L' F B U' R B L D F L' U
58. 21.666 F B2 D' U L2 U R2 U F' R2 L2 B' U' R B L2 D' F2 B L B' F2 R' F2 L'
59. 21.181 F B' R2 F' B' L R2 D' L F2 B L2 U R D' U R2 D' F2 D2 F' L B2 D B'
60. 15.804 U D F' R2 D F L' R' B D' F2 R' F D2 U2 B R L U L2 B2 F' L B U
61. 20.458 D' L B' D2 L' U D' R' L2 B2 R' L' D F L U B' D R L2 U' B2 F R U2
62. 18.582 L' R2 B' D U' B' U' B U F U2 L' U R' B2 D2 R' L D R2 B2 R' D L D2
63. 18.425 L R F' R2 D R' U' F' R2 F' R' F2 B2 D' U' L2 R F' B D U' B2 D2 R' B2
64. 17.829 U2 L R' B2 U' F R' F2 D B2 F' R L2 U D B2 R' L U' L' B R' L' B R
65. (25.164) R2 B L F B' L2 D2 L' R' D' R' B2 F R2 B L' B' D2 U L2 D R D B' F
66. 23.002 F B' D2 F' U' L2 D' L2 F L' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 L F
67. 23.497 L R' D' B2 D2 F2 R U' D' F' U' R B2 L2 U2 F' L U' D R L B' F R2 F2
68. 18.804 R U2 F2 L' B D2 F' U' D R D2 B' R2 U F L2 R U2 R2 B' D L2 R2 F R'
69. 17.615 D' U' R2 L U2 D' L R' F R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R2 D U' L B2 F L2 F' D' L2 U2
70. 17.471 U D' F B2 U' B2 U F D B D2 R B D2 B2 R' L D R' L U R L F L2
71. 24.470 L' U R2 D2 B' D' R L' F' R' L U R2 F' R' F' R2 F2 L R' F' B' U' F U
72. 19.939 L' U2 B U F' L' U' D' R' U F U' R' B' R F' L2 U2 B' U2 L' R2 B R' U
73. 19.492 F' R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D' L' R U B D L2 R2 D2 B2 L' U F' L2 U2 D' B2 F D
74. 17.416 D L' D F U2 D2 R' D R' L' F' L' B U' D L2 D' R' L2 F' D' U2 R2 D B
75. 20.063 R B' R' F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B' U2 B U' F2 L D R F2 U' L D F2 U2 F U'
76. 20.515+ D U R' B2 L B2 D F D' U' B2 F D B2 D L2 D2 R' B2 R2 L' B U' R' F2
77. (13.405) L2 B2 R D L' R' D L2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 D2 U' B' R B' D' B' U R B' L D'
78. 13.823 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' L F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D' F' L B' U R2 F B D2 R' B
79. 21.917 F' D R' B' U D2 L D2 R' F D2 U2 R' B' R' L2 F2 R F B' U B L2 R' D2
80. 14.025 B2 F U2 F2 R U2 F' U2 F L' U2 L2 D' L' F' U2 L' U2 B' R U' R U D B2
81. 17.778 L F B' R2 U2 F2 D L D' L' R2 F' R D2 U' F2 L R F L2 F R2 L F' L'
82. 22.528 B D2 B' D2 B' F2 D R2 D' R L' U F2 L' B' R2 F' R2 F R F2 L2 F L' F
83. 19.585 B D' B L F' U L2 U B2 U2 R' D' F' L2 U2 L2 U' F' D' R2 U2 B' U D L2
84. 17.501 D' R U2 B R2 B F2 L2 U L R' D B D L U2 F2 R' F D2 B' F' R2 D' B'
85. 18.441 F' D U2 L' B D2 F' U2 F D2 U' F B2 D2 B' D' F2 B' U R2 D' U F2 D' B
86. 20.185 D U L F2 D U L F2 L2 D' U' L B F2 D2 B2 D2 L R2 B' U2 R' L D F'
87. 20.454 F2 D' B' R2 F B' R' U2 R L' F U B' L2 F' D' F U2 D2 L2 B2 F' U R2 F2
88. 17.278 B' L' D2 U2 B' D2 L F B' L R' D R' B' R2 F B2 U F' B U L' R2 U B2
89. 21.077 L2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' B' L U D L D' L2 R2 F' L' B D2 F' R2 B' R D2 F'
90. 20.282 B D2 R B D B F L' D R2 L F2 U' B2 U2 L' F2 R D' U L' B2 R' U F2
91. 17.774 L' B' F2 U' F U2 B F U2 D2 L R2 U D B R' L' F2 U R2 L U' B2 L U'
92. 20.208 D2 F2 U' F R2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 D' B D2 U' B L2 B2 L' U F L2 R' D2 R2 D'
93. 18.260 F' D L2 R2 U' B' R U' F L2 U2 B2 U R2 B' D2 U B2 D2 U L2 F B' R2 F
94. 16.840 D R' U R2 L2 U B U B' R F L' B' R' D F U2 B' R F L2 R D R' U2
95. 19.814 B D B' U' D L' B L F' L' B U2 D' R' L B D' R2 D' B' U' B L F2 B
96. 19.068 B2 F2 U2 D2 R F' D' R F B L U F' D2 B R2 D' B R U' F2 L' R F D'
97. 21.412+ F' U L' D U' L' B F2 L F2 L2 U F' L' B' U D2 F2 B R L' D' U2 R' U
98. 22.708 D2 B2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 D' R2 L2 F L U' L R2 D' B D' L' F U D' L B2 D'
99. 17.331 U L F' B2 D2 B F' R' B' L R U F D' F2 D U' B R2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 F'
100. 21.746 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U F R' B' R' F' D B D R2 B2 F' L D B R2 B2 L' U' D


----------



## Toad (Feb 4, 2010)

Not that much of an accomplishment but I just solved my FF 3x3x4 completely intuitively.

I got a 3x3x2 and 3x3x4 from Popbuying last week, worked out a method (corners first) for the domino straight away but couldn't figure out the 3x3x4. Go it out again today and went for a domino solve of the inside two layers then expand out to the end layers...

And I solved it 

EDIT: 300th post on page 900


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 5, 2010)

Average: 11.16
Standard Deviation: **1.06** FAILURE
10.17, 10.06, 11.35, 11.43, (9.48), 10.65, 13.60, 10.74, 12.31, 10.01, (13.73), 11.23

needs a little more sub, but i think this is pretty good for now


----------



## qqwref (Feb 5, 2010)

39.98 PLL attack  (Well, I'm about 98% sure I did all the algs. It was a really good execution though, so it's probably legit )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 12: 3.62
1. (1.73) U R2 F' R2 F U F2 U R2
2. 2.57 F R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
3. 4.47 U F2 R U' R2 F R2 F R'
4. 4.28 F' U' R2 F U F U R2 U2
5. 2.64 U2 R2 U' F2 U R' U
6. 3.69 R' U F2 R U' F' R F2 R2 U2
7. 3.45 F R F' R U' F2 U F2 U
8. (5.39) R' U2 R' F U R2 U2 F'
9. 4.06 U2 F2 R' U R' U R2 F' R'
10. 4.33 F2 R F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R'
11. 2.94 F R' F2 R2 F' R' U R2 U'
12. 3.75 F R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R' 

1.73 was non-lucky


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 5, 2010)

12.47 avg5 CN. Lost the scrambles. It contained a 8.90 nonlucky, new PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 12.47 avg5 CN. Lost the scrambles. It contained a 8.90 nonlucky, new PB



You got the 9,000th post


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I waited for it.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yeah I waited for it.



And the 9001th reply...
It's over NINE THOUSAND


----------



## qqwref (Feb 5, 2010)

It's over NINE THOUSAND!
(What? Nine thousand?)

I got a 2.50 master magic solve earlier today.


----------



## joey (Feb 5, 2010)

10.52, 15.91, 11.92, 11.29, 10.12 => 11.24 avg5 CN
blue orange yellow green white


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 5, 2010)

joey said:


> 10.52, 15.91, 11.92, 11.29, 10.12 => 11.24 avg5 CN
> blue orange yellow green white



I like that!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 5, 2010)

After about an hour of practice, I got this!


----------



## MistArts (Feb 5, 2010)

2.70, (6.75), (2.22), 3.15, 3.77 = 3.21


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

As many posts as Lucas!! (not counting off-topic)

EDIT: Out of the top 42 posters, I'm the only one with a join date in 2009.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 5, 2010)

My reduction for 5x5 just improved. A couple of days ago, I had trouble to get the reduction under two minutes. Now it is 1:30-1:45.

avg5: 2:00.84


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 5, 2010)

O my god. I started cubing again 2 or 3 days ago after taking around 3 months off. Just crushed like every record on 3x3 that I had!!!!!

OLD pb's
non lucky - 13.91
avg 5 - 17.18
avg 12 - 18.48
avg 100 - 20.81

NEW pb's
non lucky - 12.64
avg 5 - 16.04
avg 12 - 17.03 (How the **** did I beat my old avg 5 with an avg 12?)
avg 100 - 19.85 (SUB 20!)

ALL PB'S IMPROVED OVER A WHOLE SECOND!!!!!!!

Avg 12 - 17.03 --- 1st 5 are avg 5 - 16.04
15.07 16.78 16.27 14.39 (DNF) 20.65 (12.64) 17.68 14.31 16.64 19.34 19.21

All scrambles were from CCT


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 5, 2010)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 39.90
worst time: 57.76

current avg5: 49.23 (σ = 3.09)
best avg5: 46.72 (σ = 1.32)

current avg12: 48.86 (σ = 3.11)
best avg12: 48.44 (σ = 2.66)

session avg: 51.15 (σ = 3.72)
session mean: 50.96



Spoiler



Session average: 51.15
1. 51.44 F U' D2 u f2 B2 U2 L' r' f U2 L2 u L' U2 R2 r L' f R2 L f2 D B' D' f2 D f2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 B L2 U f2 L2 D2 u 
2. 56.63 R D r L f2 u r D' u' F B f' u2 f2 D f2 D2 r' F L2 B2 u2 r U2 r' B2 D2 r u L F2 U' R F' B f2 D f2 F' u2 
3. 57.28 R2 L F' f U2 f' U' u2 L2 f u' R L' f2 B' U F2 f2 u' L' u' R D' U L' B' R B2 U' r2 U B2 f F' u F' R' F' L u2 
4. 49.59 D2 B2 F2 u r u r L2 D2 R B' F2 D2 u2 L R D f' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' r' B' U2 R u D R U' L2 B u f2 B D' F U2 
5. 55.03 D2 r' D B2 f2 R' u f R' D F2 r' D R' L U' f r' B D' B r2 B2 D u2 r2 L F u' B R' B2 U2 u L r2 R u' D' F2 
6. 50.09 L2 F2 U2 r u L u f U' u L F' u' U F' B f U2 R' L' f' R2 D f2 L' U2 R U' R2 u' D' U R u2 F2 R2 F' D R2 u 
7. 55.09 B2 f' R2 D' U2 R' L r' U D2 r' f2 r' R' B2 R F2 U2 R D2 r D r D2 B D B' r u2 r U' r2 u2 R' D' r2 F2 f' D B' 
8. 49.72 D2 L B R' F2 r2 L2 R2 F2 U2 r f2 F L f2 R2 f2 F R u2 B2 F u2 r B' F2 R B R2 f2 F D U' r' R2 L f' F R U2 
9. 47.90 f' F' B' u D' B R' F2 f B u2 F2 u F' u R' f L F2 r' u2 B2 D' f2 R' U' D r' U2 L f B R' F2 R2 B2 u2 B' L2 B 
10. 53.50 F' r F' u' L B' r B2 U2 F f u B D2 L2 U R' f' B' L2 u r B2 F2 U D2 r2 D' f' r' F2 r2 D' f2 L2 F R u' r f' 
11. 56.40 r U2 u2 L2 R2 D2 F U B' D2 U' F2 R r2 F' r D F2 R2 u2 L' f2 L' U' B L2 D' r F L F r2 f' L' r' B r2 L' f2 U 
12. 55.50 D' F' L r2 f' B2 R2 U' D' F2 f2 R r2 f2 D R U D B' u2 F2 u R2 f2 B R2 U2 L' B r' B F' L2 F2 R F u2 R2 B' D 
13. 49.70 L' D2 r2 L' F2 r2 U2 D2 r R B' U2 B2 u f' D F2 f U f2 D2 F2 u f2 F U f' B' F2 U' u' D' B2 L B u' F' U' F D2 
14. (39.90) r u2 B2 r' u B2 D F2 f' R2 B' u' r' L2 R2 U' r D2 B f2 R2 L2 f' u2 f' U L2 F' L' u' L f2 L2 R B' F' L u' B R2 
15. 53.83 u U' B' u' L F' f B' L' r u2 f' B' R2 F' L2 u B' R2 L' u f2 r' L B D2 U' F B' r' U' R' L' r2 U' B2 u L f2 r 
16. 45.52 F' D R' D U' r2 D R2 B R2 f B2 u2 F D2 L' R U B R2 f' r D' u' U2 f' F' D2 L2 B' u2 R' B F L' U2 L r R u' 
17. 48.55 D' L' r' R2 u' R' B2 L' D' r U2 u' B2 U D L' D L2 r F2 L' f' D R F' U' B U L2 r D' L' f F' u r' B2 U2 u2 f2 
18. 46.08 u2 D' F' r u2 U' f2 F2 L F R L U r2 L2 u2 R' r L' F' f L u B' r' f D' f2 r2 R' f r' B R2 B' r2 U' u r U 
19. 47.32 L' B R B' R2 D2 r2 f r2 D2 U L B2 r2 U' R2 L2 U f B2 L D' L2 r u L U' L' R2 F R2 r' U u2 B' D2 U2 L' R r2 
20. 52.92 L2 r f D u' U' F L2 D2 B R2 u U B2 D R U' r' u B f L' U2 D f' F D' F2 B r2 F' L D2 U' r B' u r F2 u 
21. 46.88 r F2 L2 B' r' F' U2 r B' D2 f D2 L2 F' r' F u2 r f D2 L2 u' r' L2 D' f R2 r U D u2 L' f F2 L' R' f L u r 
22. 47.22 L' D u' f' F D2 u L R2 f' r' L2 U f2 L B2 u2 R2 L' f2 U u2 f2 U R2 F' R' r' D2 L' B2 r D2 F R F' R2 u' L B 
23. 46.64 D U B D2 r f' B' D2 R' D F' U' F D R r' f' F L2 F2 B' D F L' R2 r' B' r' f D2 u L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 u2 U' F2 U2 
24. 53.60 F2 D u f' u2 L' F2 r2 R2 B L f2 R F' B2 U R' B r u2 R' L' r2 F2 B' f u2 f L' F2 R r U' B R2 u2 B2 D U2 L2 
25. (57.76) L2 F2 R' r2 f' D r2 f r' F2 L U f' R2 D' F u2 U' F' U D r2 U R u' f2 D R' r2 f' F2 r2 R' L2 u2 B2 U' D2 u2 F2


----------



## joey (Feb 5, 2010)

39.90??????


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah. I was pissed off by my 40.03 yesterday, so I decided to get sub-40, and I did.


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 5, 2010)

PB single 3x3x3

21.29 D' L2 B F' R' D2 L R D L' U' R2 U L2 U' L F2 B2 L' U2 D F B R2 B'


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2010)

14.53, 14.18, (13.09), 13.84, (18.18), 15.96, 13.58, 16.21, 16.20, 16.15, 15.89, 14.17 Avg- 15.07

<3 F-II


----------



## MistArts (Feb 5, 2010)

2.92, 3.34, 3.30, (5.56), (2.61) = 3.19


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.59
1. (13.49) B R B' F' D F' D' U2 B2 R' L' U2 B' R' B U2 F' D2 L D L R2 D R2 L
2. 11.46 D R' B2 L2 D F' R L B L2 D' B' F2 L2 B' D2 B F2 R' L B2 R2 B U' R2
3. 12.71 F' U D' B D' L' D F R F U' L' U2 R' F2 U' L2 R U2 L D R' L' B' D2
4. 11.78 L U' L2 B2 L' U L D' R2 U2 F' U' R B2 L' R' B' R2 D2 F' R' F R' L2 F'
5. 12.80 U F2 D' R U' D2 L' D R U R2 B R D' B2 F' R F D2 U2 R' F D L' D'
6. 10.00 F L' B2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 B2 L' F U' R2 D2 F2 L R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 F B2
7. 11.42 U' F2 D2 F U2 D2 B' L U' F' R2 D2 R2 B' D R D L2 R' U B D2 L F2 R'
8. 10.83 F B2 L2 B2 U2 F U' D' L2 U' B2 R' B L' R B U2 F2 L' F' U2 D' F' B2 U2
9. 12.03 F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 B L D2 F' R' F U2 F2 B'
10. 11.46 L' D L' D F2 D L' B D2 U2 R2 D U L' U2 R' U' D2 B2 L R' B' L D' L2
11. (9.84) D2 B' F' D L F2 R B' L B2 D' R D' U' B' F' L' R2 D2 B F2 R L' F B2
12. 11.42 R' F2 D L2 D' L' D2 U2 R' D' R' B F' D B D' R L F' D B R D2 U L2


----------



## Escher (Feb 5, 2010)

(8.33), 9.35, 10.21, 10.89, (12.15), 9.71, 11.35, 10.10, 11.82, 11.32, 11.04, 9.82 = 10.56
0.79 SD

By no means a PB, but 8.33 was first solve of the day and NL


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2010)

Touch cube in 58.32 seconds, first sub 1!


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 5, 2010)

Happiness. 

New PB: 
18.61. 

U' B2 F U' F' L' U F D2 R' F B R2 U2 F2 L2 B F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L U' 

Easy F2L,
Anti-Sune,
U-Perm.

Woot.

I keep breaking my PB by milliseconds.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 5, 2010)

12:31.92
7x7 PB. Need to practice heaps.


----------



## TioMario (Feb 6, 2010)

New 28.58 3x3x3 Single PB

New 34.21 3x3x3 AVG12 PB (sub 35 )


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

New PB single- 24.45 non-lucky


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok, it's an accomplishment, but it's also a failure. 12.93 pll skip. It's a failure, because I used 3-look oll. I got the dot with diagonal corners oll, but I knew the oll that F R U R' U' F' resulted in. I did the wrong alg for a L shaped oll, and then had headlights. If only I did the right alg, I would've had a new lucky pb. (I guess I wouldn't have gotten the pll skip then)

Edit: Was actually 12.83


----------



## ianini (Feb 6, 2010)

Statistics for 02-05-2010 20:36:32

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.02
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 2.50
Worst Time: 6.32
Individual Times:
1.	3.24	U F R' U R' F2 R' U2 F
2.	4.96	U' F R U' F2 R2 U R' U'
3.	5.98	U R' F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U'
4.	5.65	F' U R F' R2 F R' U' R'
5.	2.50	R U' R F U R' U' R'
6.	5.89	F R U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 R2
7.	4.56	F R' U2 F' R' U' F2 R F
8.	5.60	U R2 F R2 F' R F2 U2 R
9.	4.95	R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R F'
10.	5.34	F U' F2 R2 U F U F'
11.	4.88	U2 R U' R F' R2 F R'
12.	4.34	F R U' R2 F R U2 R' U2
13.	4.03	R F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R U'
14.	4.77	F2 R F2 U' R F' U'
15.	4.41	U' R F U2 R' F' U' F2
16.	5.15	U' F2 R F2 R' F R
17.	6.32	R2 U2 R' U R' F R2 F' R U
18.	6.22	F U2 F' U' R F2 U2 R
19.	5.49	F' U' R U' F2 U F2 U' R'
20.	6.01	R2 U F R F2 U F' U'
21.	4.67	F2 U' F U2 R' F2 R F'
22.	4.72	U2 R U2 R' F2 U' F' U2
23.	5.28	R2 U2 R U R2 U F' U
24.	4.68	U R F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2
25.	5.77	R U R F' R U2 F' U F'

With a newly lubed lan-lan 2x2.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 6, 2010)

not a PB, but still a rockin average 

Average of 12: 11.66
1. 11.04 R F' B2 L2 B2 D L D' U F2 L' D2 U' B' L2 U' B D' B' L2 D' B2 F D' B2
2. 13.20 L U2 L' U2 B' U2 R B F D B2 R2 L F2 B' L' U2 D' L' D' U L B F' L
3. (10.51) F U' D' R U R L' B2 F U' R B2 R L2 U' D' B' U2 L2 D' B' D L B2 F2
4. 11.56 D R' D' F2 B2 L2 R D2 U R2 F' D' L2 B D' L2 B D' B D U F R' F B2
5. 12.27 D U' R D' B L D2 B R L U' D B2 U' F' U2 L F U2 B2 U2 L' F2 B' L
6. 11.59 B R2 U' F L2 F2 R B2 U D L U' L2 R' B F D' R2 D F2 B L2 R F2 B
7. (14.49) D2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 U' L2 B' D2 U L U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' F2 D F L
8. 12.01 L2 U2 D' L U' F2 R L U' D2 L2 B' L R' B U' B2 R L' B F' L' D2 L' F2
9. 11.26 U2 F R2 U R L F' B D F' U D F2 U2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 L B U
10. 10.99 F B L2 R D U B2 R' B' D F L D2 F' D F' R F U2 F2 D F' D' U' F
11. 11.85 U2 D' L F' L R D R F' D L F' R2 U L' D2 U' F2 R2 U2 L F2 D' F B2
12. 10.88 U F' D2 F U2 D' L' U2 R2 B' U' B2 L' B' F U2 F' U F2 L' U L' R' U' R'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Just passed byu for post count.


----------



## ianini (Feb 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Just passed byu for post count.



That's not good.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 6, 2010)

Went to hi-games.net to try the computer cube for the first time in 3.5 months. I thought that I wouldn't even remember the controls. Somehow I get a PB of 17.01 on my 2nd solve???? wtf


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2010)

Physical 3x3:

best avg5: 11.95 (s = 0.97)
(10.81), 11.42, 11.12, (14.85), 13.31

best avg12: 13.09 (s = 1.30)
12.29, 13.13, 12.79, 13.15, (15.39), 13.06, 13.52, 15.23, 15.26, (10.81), 11.42, 11.12

best avg100: 13.79 (s = 1.48)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2010)

Triangular francisco, 'cuz it's awesome.

best avg12: 19.56 (σ = 1.05)
17.13, 19.57, 20.83, 20.77, (21.08), 19.00, 18.97, 19.82, 20.46, 19.05, 19.99, (17.07)

Also had a 14.74 single


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 6, 2010)

Yarr.

http://hi-games.net/cube-6x6x6/watch?u=2122

My second sub-3


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2010)

Just did my first "Triangular Francisco" solve, I didn't time it.


----------



## Meisen (Feb 6, 2010)

New personal best average of 100: 18.892 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.892

1. 17.531 R U' F2 D B L2 U2 B R2 L2 F' B2 D2 L2 D L F' D' B2 D2 B R2 L2 D F2
2. 17.358 F R F R' D' U2 R2 D F2 B' D2 L2 B2 F U2 F U2 L' U2 L B2 R2 F2 R L2
3. 17.820 L2 U2 D' B2 D' B' R' L2 F' U L2 R' U2 B D2 R' B' D2 F2 B' D F2 U R F'
4. 18.684 D' R2 L B2 L R' D' L B' U2 L' D' B2 R2 L U2 D L R' F L' U2 B' L' R'
5. 17.333 B U2 F R' F2 R' L' F D' R2 U' B' L2 R U' L' U' B2 L2 R B F2 D2 F R
6. 19.194 B' D' R2 U' B' F2 U2 L U' R' F2 B2 D2 U L' B R2 F' L' F' U2 L2 B L D'
7. 21.400+ U' F' R U2 R2 D R U2 R2 L B U L F' L' U F2 R' B' U B' D' F2 L B'
8. 16.120 F L2 R' U' B' R' B D2 R' U2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 R' L B2 D2 U
9. 19.611 R2 U2 L' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 R F2 L B2 R2 B' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 L D L'
10. 19.795 L D U' B U' B' L' U2 F2 D' L' R' F' D' F R F R' U2 B U D R D' B
11. 19.587 R' L' B U2 D' R2 F' R U' D' R2 F2 L2 F L' F' R2 B F2 D F2 D2 U' R U
12. 15.498 B F2 R' B F2 D' F L' D' U L' D' L U' F L' B2 D U' L2 U R' D' B F2
13. 17.906 L' B2 U2 L R' B L2 U2 B2 D L D F2 D F' L2 B' U2 L' U2 F D R' L2 B'
14. 18.282 U2 D2 F U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R F2 D' U L D2 F' R2 D2 L D F' L B' U2 L
15. 18.086 U' R B R F2 L U2 F L R B2 L D L' B' R' D U' R' F R' L2 D2 F B
16. 18.242 F2 D R2 D R2 F U' B R' D2 B2 R' F' L' D2 F' B U2 B2 U' F' B' R F2 U'
17. 20.069 L D' F R B' U F' B L' B2 D R' F B2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L R2 D
18. 15.937 U F' B2 D' U' F2 D B F L2 F' U F' L2 F U' F2 D2 F' D2 U' F2 D2 U2 B
19. 18.498 R2 U' F L2 U' B L2 U' D L2 R2 U F L' R2 D L2 U' B U D R' D' B D2
20. 20.997 U' B F R2 L F2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 D' F2 R D' F' U F' B2 D2 R B' U' L B
21. 19.869 D' U B D U' F U2 L2 B F D2 L D2 F' D' L2 B' D2 L' U F2 D2 U' B' L
22. 19.702 D B2 U F' D' F' U' L' F L' F2 D2 R F2 D' F L2 B' R B' L2 U L2 B2 F
23. 19.452 D F2 R' U B2 L2 D2 F' D' F2 R' L' U2 F' B' U L' U F' R' D' R L2 D F
24. 15.988 F' L2 U F2 R2 D F' B R' D2 L' B' F' D B2 U' R2 U L' R2 D B2 R2 B U'
25. 18.195 L U2 D2 R' D' U' F' R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 D' B L' B' D B L U' R' F U' D'
26. 20.351 B R2 F' U2 B2 D R2 D2 L' F' B' L D2 L' U2 R L F D B' R2 U' F' R U'
27. 19.003 D' F' B R' B' L B U' F2 U2 R2 B L' D R' B L2 B' R B' U' F2 L' D2 L2
28. 19.056 L2 R2 B2 R' L' U2 D2 F L' R F' R L' U D B' D' F' B' D B2 L2 B R' U
29. 19.094 L' F L' R2 U2 B2 U' D R2 B R2 F2 D2 B F2 D L F' D U2 B' R' L F2 D2
30. (26.284) R2 D B F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R B' R2 F U D B' U2 D B D' B R' U B2 L'
31. 15.654 R2 B D2 L' R' F2 B2 D' L D' U' F U D2 L2 F2 B D R F' R U D R U2
32. 17.861 B' D' L2 B R B2 D2 U R F' D2 F' R2 U' B2 U R2 B' D' B R F U B R'
33. 16.090 F D2 L' B' D U2 F' D' F' D' R D2 F L R' F B2 L R2 U R2 L' D F2 L
34. 20.759 L2 F2 D' U2 B' L' R F R2 F' L' R' B' D B L2 F R2 U2 R2 B D' F' L' R2
35. 17.668 B U D' R' F2 B' L2 R U2 F' D' F' R' B F2 R' F' B U' D' R D2 U B' F
36. 18.101 F D2 L2 F2 B' D' U2 L2 U B' F L B2 R2 L2 D B' D2 R D2 L R B U' L
37. 18.144 B' D2 U F' U' F2 L' D2 R F' L' F B2 R2 L F2 D' U' R' U L2 U2 F' U2 B2
38. 16.276 F2 B' L U' F' U F2 R L2 U B' F L' U F2 B2 U D2 F U2 L U L' F2 B'
39. 17.904 U2 D R' L U R2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R B L2 F' B D2 R2 L' F2 D2
40. 21.652 D F' L' D2 U L R' B F2 U' R2 L D' R' L U' D' B R' U L F' R2 L' D'
41. 19.190 B' F D2 B' L2 R B L2 B U' B' L D2 U2 L' U2 R D2 U R' U' B U2 B2 D'
42. 17.567 D2 F' D2 L' R' D2 B F2 U' R' U' F' D2 U R F L' B2 U' D2 L D2 L R2 B
43. 18.561 U2 D L B' L2 D' B2 F D' L2 U' F' U2 R' L' F L F2 R' D2 B R' D' L' B2
44. 15.513 R2 L' B U B2 D' F2 U B' L2 U D F R2 L D' B D' L B' U L2 U' B F
45. 17.320 D B2 L' F2 L' D F B2 U' B2 F' R U' B' U2 F2 L U2 L' U' B' D R' F' L
46. 20.968 R' B D' R F2 D B' F2 L2 D L' F D' B L U' D2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' D2
47. 22.104+ R2 L D' B' D2 F2 B2 D F L F' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 B' F L' D U' R
48. 16.439 F' R B' R2 D R2 D' F' L U2 D2 L R' D2 L2 F B' L2 F' B D2 B2 F' D2 L2
49. 17.436 R' D2 F' L' B' U R2 B2 U' F B R L' D2 R2 D R B' L B L' U F' B' D'
50. 24.931 B' L2 U2 D2 F2 R' D U R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B F U2 B L' R F D2 B U R'
51. 20.725 R U' B2 D B' F R' F' D2 R U' F U' L' R' B2 U' R' U D2 F B L' B' L'
52. 19.814 L B2 R2 F' L' R2 D R' F' U2 L R2 F U R' D2 L2 B' F' L2 D L U' B' L
53. 16.379 F2 R L U2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 B L2 F2 L' D' U L F' R D B2 D2 R' U R2
54. 20.157 U L2 F' L U2 R2 U' F' L' U F U' B' R2 F B' R' U2 L U' B F2 U2 F2 L'
55. 24.223 L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' R2 U' D L F2 B2 U B' R2 U B L2 R2 F U' B' R' F' B2
56. 22.895 F' R2 D' U' R U' R' D' R B2 L R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R U B D U2 R2 D' F2 U'
57. 19.623 B L D2 L D U' F B' R F B' R' D2 L2 U B F2 R' B F2 L U' B' L D'
58. 18.789 U R2 U' R L D2 L' D B' U' B' L' U2 B2 D R' D B' L D F R' B F' L
59. 21.334 B2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R' U' R' F' L' B' R2 L' U L R F U2 D F L D B2 D R
60. 17.853 F2 B' D' R2 L D2 B' D U2 L' F' B' U L2 B' F2 D' B' R' D2 R F B D F'
61. 20.885 D2 B U2 F' D' R' L2 B2 D B R2 U2 L2 F2 B R' U' R D B' U' B U R' U'
62. 20.349 D B' F' R' F B U' L2 B2 U D R2 B' D B U R' D2 U' F2 B D2 B F' L2
63. 18.584 B' L B U L2 D' R' F D2 R F2 B' R2 B D U L B L2 F L D R D R2
64. 17.723 L2 D2 F' U F2 U' B' U F2 U2 L' U2 L' U R U2 B' U2 F D' U2 R' F2 D2 F2
65. 18.508 R2 F R2 U' B L B2 D U B2 L B U2 D' B2 D' B2 L F2 L2 F R L2 D' B
66. 17.912 U D R2 F' L U B2 R D2 R2 L2 F L' B2 L2 R' U R' L' U2 B R L' B' D'
67. 17.043 B' F2 U2 D' R L2 U' F L' U2 L B2 R' U D F' D L R' F D R D R U
68. 19.175 B F' U L' F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 D B U B R2 L' U' B D2 R2 D2 F' U
69. 17.598 F' R F' U2 R F2 U' L' R' D' F' D' F D' L2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L
70. 17.859 D B F2 R2 B L2 F' R L B2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 D U L' U' L' U' L2 B' F D
71. 24.927 B' R U' F D' U L' F U' F' D B2 U' L' R D2 F' L B U' L2 D' R D2 B2
72. 18.459 D' L' R2 F' R D2 R' B2 F' R2 D2 L' U D2 R F2 U D F2 B U' L B2 U2 L'
73. 20.445 F B R' F2 D2 R2 U' D2 R2 U L' U L2 F2 D L2 F2 B2 R2 F L' B2 D2 B F'
74. 17.466 B' U' B' F2 R2 D' F R L2 U' L' D2 L U' R2 B L2 B2 U' B R' D2 B2 L' U'
75. 19.161 D' F' L' D2 F' B' D' R' B L B2 L2 U2 R' B F2 D2 U' L2 R U2 R' L' B' D2
76. 18.793 B' U2 L' D' B2 L2 R' B R2 F D U2 R' D2 U' L2 B2 R' L' U F' U2 F2 D2 R2
77. 22.730 U2 L2 U2 D R2 B R F L D' B F' U2 R2 L' F B L D' R U B2 L' U L2
78. 18.306 U' R2 F2 D' U' F R2 B L' R U2 B2 F2 R' L2 B' F' R U2 L' R' U2 R2 B U'
79. 19.404 R2 D R L2 D R U' R B D2 B2 L' R2 D2 F' U2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' U D'
80. 22.694 D2 F2 B2 R B2 R' L U D2 L' F2 U' F2 U D' R2 U2 L2 B U2 R B2 D2 F D2
81. 18.312 F R B2 R2 L2 B' F2 L U D' B R' F' U2 L2 F2 L' F D R2 F U F2 D' U'
82. 19.243 B2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U2 F U2 F D' L' F B2 L D' F D' L' F' B2 L2 U' L2 B
83. 17.842 D' L2 U2 R D' L' F2 R L D2 R2 L2 B' F2 U2 L' R2 B F' D2 F B L B R2
84. 18.235 D' R D2 F' D' U L' R' D2 B' U L2 B2 F' R B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B R' L U' D
85. 20.669 U2 L' B' F2 L B F2 L D2 U L' B' L2 D L' R2 D F' B L2 D2 L2 F' D' L
86. 14.970 U D2 B' R D2 L2 B' U' F B2 U' D2 B2 D B' U2 R L2 B2 R' L F' U' R' F'
87. 22.996 F B D2 L' B' F' R2 F' L2 U' F2 B2 U' B R2 U B' D2 U' B' R' L2 B' D2 F
88. 18.402 R' L B' D F2 D' L' R D' F R' U D2 F2 R2 U R D2 B' D2 R2 L' D2 L B'
89. (13.891) L2 D' R F2 R' D2 U L D' U2 F' U' F2 L2 B' D2 L' B' U2 D' R2 U2 R' U2 F
90. 17.205 L2 B2 D' R D' U2 L' F2 U2 D2 L R U2 B' U F R U2 F2 L' B2 U' F' R2 U
91. 20.954+ F2 L R U' B' U2 L F' R F D F' L' B2 L R B' D2 B F R2 F R U' R'
92. 18.575 D F L' B F' D' U' F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 B' F D' U2 L2 B F2 L D' F2
93. 18.175 R L2 F D2 L' U2 R D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B D F2 R' L' U' R2 F2 L' F
94. 23.027 R D' B' F' R' L2 D' U2 L R F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B R D2 L2 D' B L' D
95. 16.435 B' L2 F' L' F' R2 U2 L2 R' F' U' R U F2 B2 D F' R' L B F' R F B D
96. 19.952 R U2 D' B2 R F U2 L' R U' L' D' F2 B' R2 D' U' R B' F2 R F' L F2 D
97. 15.098 F' D B2 R L D2 L2 B' U F D B L B U' F2 D2 B2 D R D L' F' B' U'
98. 19.401 B' D2 B' F2 U2 F D F L B2 U B' F' L B L2 R U L R' F2 U F2 B D'
99. 18.290 R D2 R B' L2 F' U2 D2 F' L B2 F' D' F2 D2 B2 D R' B2 F2 L F2 B' U2 L'
100. 15.070 U' R' B2 U' L2 F R' D U2 R U2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 B' F U L2 U2 R U D2 R2


----------



## joey (Feb 6, 2010)

9.27 on red hehe 
L' U2 F2 U2 B L' R' F D B R2 U2 B' R F' L B' F2 D2 U B' U L B F'


one move cross, but still 

colour neutral avg5 10.55 O_O

10.99, (9.27), 10.25, (12.54), 10.40 => 10.55
green, red, white, green, white

what the..


----------



## Muesli (Feb 6, 2010)

joey said:


> 9.27 on red hehe
> L' U2 F2 U2 B L' R' F D B R2 U2 B' R F' L B' F2 D2 U B' U L B F'
> 
> 
> ...



13.25.


----------



## joey (Feb 6, 2010)

Rolled it to avg12
10.99, (9.27), 10.25, 12.54, 10.40, 11.75, 13.34, (13.44), 12.08, 10.19, 13.06, 12.13 => 11.67


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

ianini said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Just passed byu for post count.
> ...



Haha, point taken.


----------



## liljthedude (Feb 6, 2010)

PB AVERAGE OF 5!!
Average of 5: 20.14
1. (17.94) B2 U F2 U' F B' D2 F' D2 U' L2 U B' U L2 U2 D B U' L D2 B2 L' U L 
2. 20.29 B' U2 L F2 L' D R2 B F R' L' U2 L' F' U' R' B U' D F2 U2 R F L2 F 
3. 19.90 F U2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 D' R F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' U L2 R' B' U D2 F2 L' R2 
4. 20.22 B' U2 L2 R F2 R F' R U2 B' U2 B2 L2 B U L2 B2 D2 R' L' U' D' F' L2 B2 
5. (22.36) U' F' R B2 D2 U R2 B' R' L2 F2 L2 U B' R' L2 U L2 D2 U' F D2 L' F U2


----------



## Tortin (Feb 6, 2010)

I think this is PB...xD

Average of 12: 53.85


Spoiler



1. 55.70 f U r' U f' r' f L R' f u R2 D B2 F U f R' U2 u' L2 F2 L R' F' L' r2 f2 F' r' L U r2 U R2 U' f D L2 F'
2. 55.56 r R2 U' f r' F2 B' r u2 r F' L' r2 F' B' D L r' D R u r2 R2 U' F R' B2 L2 r2 f R' u L R2 f L' R' u' D2 L
3. (59.67) L B' U' f u R f U u2 L' f R2 B' L U D' u' F' r L' u2 f L u2 r' L f' B2 U f' L2 f2 U R' f R' L' B2 r2 U'
4. 56.06 f' F2 u2 R' F2 B U' r u2 r2 F f D' F' r D' B F D2 u' B' L2 U R' F' D2 F u L U' r' u2 U2 L2 D F2 f2 R f' u
5. 52.85 u U2 L' f' L u2 r F' f2 D' B' F' f2 u2 L r' R' F2 U' F B f U2 r' L F R' f' F D' F r' U' B2 f2 L' u' F f' r'
6. 49.98 U' B2 F' u f L2 r' R2 F2 R' B' u2 r L2 F B D' F2 R' D F' B' D u U' R' D' u r2 F2 R2 U D2 r' F R' D' r u2 F'
7. 49.56 U f U' R2 r2 L' U' R2 U L2 F2 D U F' L2 r' D2 f' U' R F' u f F2 U2 f' U r' B' R L' r f' U D' r' U2 D' F' D
8. 53.86 r R' u L2 B U2 f' B2 R2 r' U' R' f R' r D r L D' L2 U' D B R D2 L R2 u U' R B2 u D B2 r2 R L B' U' L
9. 55.09 u' F f2 B r' F2 L' f F2 B L' F L2 r' R2 B u2 L' B2 D R B U L2 R2 F f2 u2 B D2 L' B2 L' D' u2 R' D' r' f' r
10. 58.12 B f u B2 D B' F2 u' U' B F' r F' D2 U f2 R B U2 D' L' B F' D2 R L2 F' f L' R' f2 U F' B U R2 r2 L2 F2 D
11. 51.70 L' u2 L' B2 u2 D2 B U D' u2 f' R f' R2 D2 U f2 L' F f2 r2 B L r2 R2 B2 F' u F' u R U' F' D' L2 D' L F L D
12. (46.87) U R' L U2 L2 f' r' U r' U2 L2 u L2 r' R' f r2 B' F' R' r2 U2 u2 B R L' r F u r' u2 L B R' u2 r' B2 u' U2 F'


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 6, 2010)

New PB average of 12! 24.45.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 6, 2010)

Average of 5: 18.45


Spoiler



1. 18.37 F' L B' L2 U D' L2 U L D2 U' L2 B2 L2 B L2 B U2 D F' R U2 B' L U2
2. (17.11) L U' F L2 F' D' F R2 D U F' U2 L2 B U2 B F R2 B' D U R' F B U
3. 19.30 B' F' D2 L' U F U2 R U2 D' F R L2 B' L' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' D R2 D2 R
4. (20.51) B D B D2 L' D' B2 D2 U' B D2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R B2 D2 B F2 U L' U L'
5. 17.68 R' D2 F2 D F2 B' U' D2 L R' D' U2 R2 B' L' B2 D R' F R2 B F' U' L2 F2



I leik!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Average of 5: 18.45
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Rolled it into an average of 12...

Average of 12: 18.98
1. 18.37 
2. 17.11 
3. 19.30 
4. 20.51 
5. 17.68 
6. 18.02 
7. 19.63 
8. 20.35 
9. (20.65) 
10. 19.16 
11. 19.64 
12. (16.87) 

:O

Also, I can has sub-6 2x2 nao?

Average: 5.84


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	5.22	U2 F2 U R2 F' R' F' U2 R F 
2.	6.19	R U2 R' F' R2 F' U F U' F2 
3.	5.93	U R' U R' U' R F U2 F2 
4.	4.89	U F2 U' F R2 U2 F U F' U2 
5.	5.80	U2 R2 F R' U' F2 R2 U 
6.	6.80	U F' R2 U2 F' R F' U' F' 
7.	6.23	R' U' F R U' F' R 
8.	8.90	U R2 F U2 F' R' F2 R' F' 
9.	4.87	U R F' U F2 R' F R U F 
10.	6.60	R' F U F2 R' U' R F2 R2 
11.	6.88	U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R F U' 
12.	5.50	U2 F2 U F' U R' F U' 
13.	5.16	U F R' F U' F R' U F2 
14.	5.10	U' R' U F R2 F U' R' U' 
15.	5.23	R U R U' F R' F' U R2 
16.	5.50	U' F U F2 R' U R2 F' R2 
17.	7.93	R2 F' R F' U R2 U' R' U2 
18.	6.49	U2 R F2 U2 R2 F R F' R2 
19.	5.85	F U2 F U' R U' R' U 
20.	4.89	U2 F U2 F R' F2 R' F' 
21.	4.46	U' F U2 F R' U2 F U F' 
22.	6.14	U' F R U2 R U2 R' U2 R 
23.	4.91	U R' F R' U R2 U2 F' R 
24.	5.96	F' U R2 F' U' F2 U F2 R' 
25.	6.72	F' U' F R U R' U2 R 
26.	6.70	R2 U F' R' U' F R' F U 
27.	5.96	U R F2 R U R U' R U2 
28.	4.92	R U2 F' R U2 F R' U' R 
29.	5.40	U2 R' F U' R2 F2 R' F' 
30.	5.92	U F U2 F R' U2 R U' R U' 
31.	5.01	U R' U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F2 
32.	7.23	U2 F2 R2 U R' U R2 F2 
33.	7.80	U F U2 R2 U' R' F R' F 
34.	5.28	R' F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 
35.	6.24	U2 F U R' U2 F R' F R 
36.	5.38	U F' U F R U' F R' F2 R 
37.	5.92	U R U' R U R2 F' R' U' R2 
38.	4.60	R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R U2 R2 
39.	5.01	F R2 F' R2 U R2 U R' U2 
40.	5.15	U F2 R2 F U F' U2 R F' 
41.	6.03	U' F' U F' R2 F' R2 F' R 
42.	5.30	R' U2 R F2 R F2 U 
43.	5.86	U F2 R' F2 U' F R' F2 
44.	6.49	R U2 F' R2 F' U' R U2 R' 
45.	6.13	U2 R' U2 F U' R F2 R' U2 
46.	6.15	U R F R2 F2 U' R F R2 U2 
47.	4.17	U' F' R2 U' F U' R2 F U 
48.	6.37	R' U F' R F2 U' R2 U R' F' 
49.	5.16	F' U' F U' F R2 F R' U 
50.	5.80	U R' U' F U2 F' U F'


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 6, 2010)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:20.69
worst time: 1:38.90

current mean of 3: 1:32.81 (σ = 8.57)
best mean of 3: 1:32.19 (σ = 4.70)

current avg5: 1:32.19 (σ = 4.70)
best avg5: 1:32.19 (σ = 4.70)

session avg: 1:32.19 (σ = 4.70)
session mean: 1:31.23
I wan sub 1:30!


----------



## Faz (Feb 7, 2010)

38.07, 52.03, 36.55, 41.45, 40.95, 37.59, 37.97, 45.32, (54.11), (36.42), 49.13, 38.49 = 41.76

... Counting 52. I rolled out the first 2, but unsuccessfully.

BUT SUB 40 A5!

Average of 5: 38.84
1. (36.55) D Rw B2 Fw' D F' R' Uw Rw2 B R' F2 Rw Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 L R2 Rw2 Uw Fw D F' B Rw R' Uw' F2 D' Fw2 R' U Uw' Fw U L Uw F Rw' 
2. (41.45) Uw' D2 B Uw' B' D L' D' L U' Fw' U2 Fw F2 L Uw' Rw U2 L' Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw U' L2 F' Uw2 Rw' L2 Fw' D' Rw' D Uw' Fw' R2 Rw' B 
3. 40.95 Uw' B D Uw2 L Rw2 U2 R D' Fw L2 Rw Fw' B2 Rw F' U' Fw Uw' Fw' Rw' B' U2 R2 Rw' D2 F Fw2 L' D' U Uw Rw2 R' D' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw 
4. 37.59 Rw2 L' U' Uw R Rw' L Uw Fw2 D2 F U2 R' F' Uw U2 L2 F2 Uw F Fw Rw' R2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw U2 F' L2 U' Rw Fw L Fw Uw B R' 
5. 37.97 L' B2 R' Uw2 B Fw2 Uw2 U2 B Rw Fw2 F' B D2 L' Rw2 R' B Rw2 B F' D U2 R' L Fw D2 B' Fw' R2 Rw L2 Fw' Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw'


----------



## aronpm (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet, I have beaten all of my PB averages. I didn't expect to beat my PB avg5 for a while though. I will not consider myself sub-20 until I get a sub-20 avg200, which I will probably get by next Sunday (14/02).

Average of 5: 16.54 (SD = 0.32)


Spoiler



16.09, 17.09, (14.61), 16.44, (18.61)


Average of 12: 18.29 (SD = 1.17)


Spoiler



18.18, (23.80), 19.47, 16.09, 17.09, (14.61), 16.44, 18.61, 18.96, 19.63, 18.40, 20.00


Average of 100: 19.62 (SD = 2.12)
Average of 200: 20.20 (SD = 2.20)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Just passed byu for post count.



:confused:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Just passed byu for post count.
> ...



Haha, yes it is possible. Now I'm working on Erik.


----------



## sam (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Shut up.

That's my accomplishment.

Telling noobs to shut up with mah huge epeens even though I haven't been here IN FOREVER.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



But it was 2,045 just a couple hours ago.


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



You fail.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



No it wasn't.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Are you sure? I'm pretty certain it was never over 1600.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



no it wasn't. I saw it as 1540 earlier today, which reminded me of an event.


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Yeah don't be ridiculous. I checked it yesterday, Woner is right.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Wishful thinking.


----------



## adfoote (Feb 7, 2010)

just got my first sub-1 avg of 10
sounds bad, until you realize that i was going for that by the end of the school year (in june).
well, i gotta work on my f2l. i know full pll and aobut 1/4th of the olls, so normally 3LLL. the thing is, i use petrus for my f2l (and dont bother to fix bad edges) so im stuck between 2 methods. i just tried a friedrich solve and got 1:26... yuck


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS, posts in off topic don't count. That's probably where the discrepancy is


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

My posts per day is at 4.48 now. It was 5.90 earlier today.


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2010)

Forrealz keeping track of post counts is for nubs. On that topic, I will once again beat Mr. Hughey by spamming my way past him


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> Forrealz keeping track of post counts is for nubs. On that topic, I will once again beat Mr. Hughey by spamming my way past him



I passed Lucas at 2003. Now he's at 2005. I was just over 20 away from Erik.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> My posts per day is at 4.48 now. It was 5.90 earlier today.



?
Are you sure?

If so, that's quite odd.
Still, why would you check such a thing?


----------



## sam (Feb 7, 2010)

SHUT UP. OMG.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=320050&posted=1#post320050


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> My posts per day is at 4.48 now. It was 5.90 earlier today.



What are you on about? It's at 5.9


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > My posts per day is at 4.48 now. It was 5.90 earlier today.
> ...



I notice the numbers. They are always there. I don't know why. I just do. And now it's changed. I'm 100% positive that I had at least 2,045 posts earlier today.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Once again, please keep in mind that off topic posts don't count. That's probably where the confusion is.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know what you're talking about. I distinctly remember when your post count went over 1500, and it was pretty recently.


----------



## sam (Feb 7, 2010)

Your posts ruin this site. Add insightful thoughts or don't post.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS: Yeah, your post count definitely just broke 1500.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


Sure it was you?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

Mission Accomplished!
6 official rounds of 2x2 within a week is win.

4.73, 3.80, 3.25, 3.85, 3.06, 4.28.
26 -> 3 in the world rankings.


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Wait...What?!
your post count did go down, weird...
I remember seeing it OVER 2000!!!!!!!!!!!
earilier this morning.


----------



## shelley (Feb 7, 2010)

Why would anyone run three rounds of 2x2? 

PB average of 100 today: 16.24. In honor of that, I'm bestowing a "Shelley's cube" sticker on my Type F.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> Why would anyone run three rounds of 2x2?


To get a good average. lol.


----------



## Meisen (Feb 7, 2010)

Not my fastest average of 12, but my first ever with no times sup 20 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.891

1. 18.021 U' R U B' D2 F U2 B2 F U' R' L D B U2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' B2 U L2 R
2. 18.728 D F B R' U L F2 L' B' F2 U F U' D' L' U F2 R' B' F' D' U2 R2 D' L
3. 18.521 D R2 F2 R' L D2 F' U2 B' L D2 R D2 F2 B2 D2 B L B2 F R U L2 D B2
4. 16.597 D F2 L' B' U' B2 D2 F' R F' B' D' B D U2 B' D L R B F2 U2 L2 D F2
5. 18.090 U2 B' U' R2 B' D' U R2 D B' U D' R' F2 D' L' R2 B2 U2 R L U' F D' B2
6. 19.040 F D2 R' F2 D L2 U' D2 B2 U' D' L' B F U2 D' R2 U' L' U' R2 B L2 B2 R2
7. (19.656) F' L2 B2 D' F2 R' D2 F2 U' B2 F' R' D' R B' L2 R2 D2 L' D' U' F' R B2 L2
8. 17.751 D' B' L' U' F' D2 L' B' D' U L' D' B' L' B2 F' L2 B U2 L' U2 L' D F U'
9. (16.147) R2 L D2 F' B' R' F' L2 F2 B D F2 L2 D2 B2 F L' U' D2 B L' B D2 L' B
10. 17.353 L' D2 U' L D2 R2 F' D R2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 D' F U2 R L2 U2 F' R L B2
11. 17.487 B F R F2 B2 L2 U F B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 U L B' D2 L' F2 L U' R2 U2
12. 17.324 R' D' R F D2 R' F' U2 F B R2 U' L' D2 F' U' R B D2 U2 F L' F2 R2 L


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 7, 2010)

Average of 5: 11.57
1. 10.10 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L U' D2 R' L' B U2 L D' B' R F' L U2 F' L' U' R' L D2 
2. 13.52 F2 U' D' L2 D2 F' R' L U' L' U' B2 L' D U' L2 D' F2 R L' U2 F D' U R2 
3. (16.09) L U B' L D U2 B2 L' D U R' B2 F L B D L F2 L2 F B2 R D R F2 
4. (9.75) B L' R' B R' B' U' R U2 F B R' F2 R U2 D R' F B' L R2 U' L2 U2 L2 
5. 11.08 L2 B2 R2 B2 U D2 L2 U F U B U2 B R' U F B2 L D B2 F L2 R2 U' R

Edit: 13.95 avg100, kinda failed at the end.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.95
1. 15.41 L R2 B2 U2 D2 B' D R L2 F' L2 R' D' F2 U2 R L U R U2 B2 R L' U D 
2. 15.12 B2 R' B U' R2 D2 R' L2 B R2 B2 U2 D' B U2 R F2 L' D2 L2 D R2 B' L2 R 
3. 13.44 R' U' R F2 D' L' B2 D' L2 B D' F' B L' F L' B2 F2 R2 F' B2 R2 F D2 F 
4. 15.49 B' R2 B' D2 U F2 U' F' B2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 B D2 B' L' B2 F' L' D2 R' U 
5. 13.37 F' D2 R2 L2 U2 R D2 B' U' L U2 D' B2 D' F2 L B' D2 B2 L2 R D' B' F2 U' 
6. 11.80 D' F R2 F R F' L' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U F B' D' U R' B2 D2 F R D2 F' 
7. 16.04 B' F2 D2 R' B2 R' L' F B' D R' F2 U2 L2 B' U' L U' F' L' U' D2 R' U' F 
8. 14.16 R2 U' F2 B' D2 R D' B2 R2 L' D U B' D B2 F D2 U F D U F' D2 R2 L 
9. 15.86 U B' L D U2 L' B2 F U' D2 R2 U' D' R D' R F' L' B2 D' B F' R D' R2 
10. 12.10 L' F D2 F' D L B R U2 D2 B R2 D' F' L' R' F' B' R' U' D' R L' D F 
11. 17.11 R' D R D' L2 R2 B2 F' L B L2 B2 F' R D2 L B' U' R D R L B' D' U' 
12. 15.39 B U2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 B F' L2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 L' B2 U R F' R B' D2 R2 L 
13. 15.46 D2 B R F2 U L U2 R L' F U2 L' R' B D U R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 U R' L 
14. 13.07 R2 D F B' L2 F' D2 B F' D' F' B R F2 R' L2 D' U' B L F R' F' R' B' 
15. 14.38 D R B' D' L R B' L R' U2 L' R2 D2 U' R2 F U B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R D2 B' 
16. (19.14) D R2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 R' B2 F2 R' U L2 U D B2 D' F U2 R2 B2 F' L U' F' 
17. 13.89 B2 F D U' L F B' U2 R' D2 B' F2 R2 L F R2 F' L' D2 U' L U' L D' R2 
18. 14.63 B' U' R' B2 R2 L2 U' F U L2 F B' R' L2 D' R2 F2 R' F L2 B U2 B U' B 
19. 11.98 F R' D2 F L' U L U2 F B2 U D B2 R' D2 F2 B2 U2 R2 B' U L2 U2 R' U 
20. 14.17 D F2 R' F R F2 R L2 D2 R B' L2 R U' L B' L' R2 B' L2 R2 D L R' U' 
21. 14.07 L R' F2 B' U2 R' U B D' R2 B U2 L' U' F' D' B2 D B' F' L' R U2 D F' 
22. 11.84 L U' B2 U' R F2 R' D' B U F' R' L2 B2 L' F' U R2 U F D U' F' L2 U 
23. 12.55 B L F2 B U2 B' F' U2 L2 U' R' L2 D2 U2 B F2 U' R' F' L' U' R2 D2 U' L2 
24. 14.51 L' F D2 U L D' U F' B2 U2 D R D2 U' R2 L' U2 D2 F U' B' L U2 F R' 
25. 18.64 U' D L' R2 F' D2 F B2 L D' L' B L D' F R' D' B2 L' D F U' R B D' 
26. 14.66 B D B U' D2 B' R F' U' R2 U F' B' U' B' F2 D F R' L D' R' F' L' B 
27. 12.14 U L' R B' D' R B D' L2 B2 L' B2 L F' B2 U F B2 R' U R2 B' F L' B2 
28. 11.70 B D2 F2 D' R' F R' L U2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 B R L D2 B' D' R B L U2 D 
29. 14.87 L2 F' L2 U' R' B' U R2 L B R2 B' L2 U D' L' F' R' B R D B R F2 B 
30. 12.85 R F' B D' U2 B2 R' F2 D' B L' F B' U2 R' D' R' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F2 
31. 16.31 F L' D' L2 D F' B R2 B L' B2 F D2 L' B2 L F' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 B D 
32. 13.37 B R2 L B L B D U2 R2 D' U F' U2 B' L' D L2 R' B' U' B L2 D' B' D2 
33. 15.45 U F B' L' R2 B L' D R D' U B D B R F R2 L U F2 U2 L U2 D R 
34. 12.27 R2 F D R2 B F2 L B' D R U' F2 U2 B' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L U' B2 
35. 16.93 F' B U' L2 R' B2 D' B' U2 D' B U' R2 F L U' F D2 L' D' U' R2 D U L' 
36. 13.51 R' U R L F D2 R D' R B U2 F B' L' D2 B F2 D2 L U2 L' F' L2 R B2 
37. 15.35 R' D' B2 R2 U F' L' B2 D2 U F D2 F U' D' B2 D2 U L D2 F' D2 R' F' L2 
38. 14.20 L' B' F' L U' F' U' R U2 D' L2 B2 F R' F' L U' D L B' U2 D2 R B2 F 
39. 14.42 R D R2 D' F' R' F2 D B2 D' L2 F' L R B' L2 B' R2 F B L2 U' B' U2 L2 
40. 15.51 U' B R2 L U R' B F2 D U2 F B L2 B' L U' B L' U' R' F' B D2 B' D2 
41. 13.02 L2 U F' R' U F2 D R' B2 F2 D B' R2 B L2 R' D R2 L2 B' L' U L U L 
42. (9.41) L2 B' R2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 L' F D2 F' U F' L' F D2 U' F2 L' F2 L' 
43. 14.01 R B' R2 U' D' R2 L2 F L' U L2 U F U' L' U2 R2 U B U' R2 B2 U F U' 
44. 15.54 U2 F' L B' D B L U' L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' F2 D2 R' B' R' B' R L D2 
45. 13.39 R2 D U R F' L R D' L D2 L' U2 D' R2 D U R' B' L' D' R U D2 L B' 
46. 12.49 B' R' U L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 R' D' U2 R' F' R U' F' B' D' F2 B U' L R' F 
47. 13.26 B D' L2 D' B' F2 L2 R2 D2 F' B L' R' B F L2 F D2 L' U' D2 F L2 U2 F' 
48. 16.45 D' R' L F R' U2 F' D2 F L2 R' D F2 B R2 F R' U D2 B2 R2 F' R' B' L' 
49. 15.17 L' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U D B' R2 L2 B' L' F2 L2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' D' B2 U R2 D' 
50. 10.10 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L U' D2 R' L' B U2 L D' B' R F' L U2 F' L' U' R' L D2 
51. 13.52 F2 U' D' L2 D2 F' R' L U' L' U' B2 L' D U' L2 D' F2 R L' U2 F D' U R2 
52. 16.09 L U B' L D U2 B2 L' D U R' B2 F L B D L F2 L2 F B2 R D R F2 
53. 9.75 B L' R' B R' B' U' R U2 F B R' F2 R U2 D R' F B' L R2 U' L2 U2 L2 
54. 11.08 L2 B2 R2 B2 U D2 L2 U F U B U2 B R' U F B2 L D B2 F L2 R2 U' R 
55. 13.69 B L U2 B R B' D2 R' B' L R2 F' U2 D' R2 D L D L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R' L' 
56. 13.40 D2 U2 R L' U' R F D' L D' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 R B D' R' F L' F2 
57. 14.19 B2 D U' F U2 R' F2 D2 B' F2 L' R' F D2 L D2 L' R2 D F2 R L D' B2 D2 
58. 12.47 B D2 B2 R B2 D R' L' B U' L2 B2 F2 R' L' U' B F' L2 U B' D' F' L' B' 
59. 10.17 L U L' F U' F' D L2 D2 R2 L' F B U2 D2 B D' F R2 L F2 B' D' L' B2 
60. 14.26 R2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 U' B' R L' D' L' B F' D' L F R' U2 L F R' D F' 
61. 12.68 L2 U D' R2 L D' L B' U B' D2 R D2 B' F D R2 U' F2 B' R L2 F' D' F2 
62. 15.25 L2 R2 U' R U2 R' U D2 B' F L' D' U' F2 B' L2 B' R B' F' L2 R2 B R F 
63. 17.71 F L' U L2 D2 U F2 D2 F U' D B' D' B2 U' F D2 R B' F2 D' U2 L D L' 
64. 13.06 U' L' D' L' R2 B F2 R' D2 F' D2 R2 D L' U B' U L F' R' L2 B' F L2 B 
65. 16.52 L2 U' F2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 F D' U' R B' F L U' B' L2 B U F2 B2 U L2 F' 
66. 16.65 F' B' D2 F2 L D B' U D' R B2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 D F' U' F' D' F2 R' F U2 
67. 12.16 R' D L2 B2 R' B R D B R B' R D L2 D' F' U R2 D F2 R2 F2 R' B' D' 
68. 13.94 B' R B' D2 F' D R' L2 F' B2 U2 F' R2 B2 L U L2 B2 R U2 L U2 L2 D B 
69. 14.56 R2 F' L U' D2 B' U D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 U L2 U F' L2 D B2 L2 R2 F' 
70. 13.39 D F' D B' F' R' B' F R F R2 B2 U' R B2 F' U D F2 B2 R' B' U2 B' R2 
71. 13.65 L U' L F D B2 F2 U D2 R2 D2 R' U R' L F D' B R2 L' B2 D' U F' B2 
72. 10.54 B' D L' B D2 B D2 F' R2 F' D L2 U' F U' F L' B' F' L2 R2 F' R2 F U2 
73. 10.50 F' L D' L B' R' L B' F2 U2 L F' B2 R2 L2 U2 L F R2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 
74. 14.12 U2 R' D F' D2 R2 U2 B2 U L' B L D' B' R2 B' L U' F B' R' L' U' B' R 
75. 10.67 F L B R B2 D U' F2 R F' D U2 B' R2 D L F R2 L B' D2 L' D' F R' 
76. 14.08 F' R2 U' B' U' F D L2 D2 L R2 U B2 U F2 R' B F2 D2 F2 U D2 F D2 B' 
77. 12.92 D' L' F2 L R2 D L' R B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F' L' D' F2 D2 F' B R L' D' F 
78. 15.61 U2 R2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R L2 U' L D R2 L' D' U' B' L F2 U' F' B U2 L' 
79. 13.23 B' L' U F' D2 R2 B U' D' B2 L U R' F' L B' U2 F L2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' L' 
80. 14.05 D' B U' D' F' B' U2 F2 D B D B2 R2 U' D' B' R B' D' U B F U D2 R' 
81. 13.27 D2 L U B2 F D R D' F D' F U' D' B D2 F' B U R' B U2 R D2 L' U 
82. 13.30 U2 R L U2 B' F U' F U B L2 D F2 B2 R' F' D2 L2 B' U2 D2 R' F L' F' 
83. 13.66 D2 U2 R U2 L2 U R F U' L F2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B' R D' L' F2 B' L F2 
84. 12.57 B' D L2 R2 F D U B R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L B R L' U2 B U' F U' D2 L' U 
85. 14.14 B D2 B' U D' R' U' B2 R' F' D2 F L B' F D2 R2 D' B R L B2 L B' R' 
86. 16.59 L' F' D R' U B R2 D' U' R2 F U' D R2 L2 D2 L F' U2 F2 U' B2 R' F2 D2 
87. 15.08 F2 D B2 F' R' L B2 D F' B U B2 F2 D F2 R L D2 L' U F B2 L2 B R 
88. 14.19 F' U D2 F' U' L U' R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B F2 L R2 F D L2 B F U' R' D 
89. 14.69 U2 F' B L2 F U2 B D2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 B2 D R2 F L F2 B2 D2 B U2 D2 B2 
90. 13.23 B2 L' U F' R L2 F2 L F R L' U' L U' D2 B2 U' D F' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' 
91. 14.09 F B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F L' D' B2 R L' U B2 L' B' R' L2 U2 D2 R U F U' L' 
92. 14.29 L U D R2 U B F2 R2 U D' L' U' L' U' R U F D L' F2 U D' R F2 B 
93. 13.67 L2 B' U2 L2 U' R2 B' R2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 D' U B R' F B' R D' F2 R B2 F2 
94. 13.43 F D2 R2 F L F D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U L D2 L' U' F2 R' B2 R2 U' F D F' D' 
95. 15.38 F B D2 B2 L D L R D L D2 U R2 F2 D R2 L' F' L2 U' D B' R' D2 L' 
96. 15.48 L' U' B L2 B2 D' B' F R' F' U F U B F2 R' U' D F D B D U2 F' D 
97. 13.83 U L D' U2 L' D2 U' R U B2 U R2 B' D2 U B' D' B2 D2 F2 L D B' F L2 
98. 15.77 D B U2 F D2 R' U R' F2 U' F' L U2 D2 R F' R F' B2 D B2 F U2 R' U' 
99. 13.24 D2 U' R' D L F' R2 F L' B2 R2 L F B U2 D2 F2 D' B' L' R U2 F U B2 
100. 11.88 D2 L2 B' U' L' F2 B' U D' B' U2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 L' U2 D F B2 L2 D' L' F'


----------



## Meisen (Feb 7, 2010)

New personal best average of 5 (15.154) and 12 (16.955) 

Average of 5:



Spoiler



Average of 5: 15.154 (old was 15.209)

1. 15.115 D L2 D2 F L' U F L2 U' R2 L' D2 B' L2 D' B R U2 R D' L' D2 B' D2 U'
2. (17.551) L D B2 R2 U' D2 B F2 L2 D' B2 D R' D2 L2 B D L' F2 L' U' L2 F2 R L'
3. 14.860 F' L2 B' U2 F B' U2 B2 R B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' U' D B' F' R' F U' R' L U
4. (14.110) L2 D L2 B' F2 D R' B' D2 L U' B2 U2 L2 B' D' B2 U D2 L2 U L2 U F2 U
5. 15.486 R' B2 F' U2 B2 F' L' R2 D2 U2 R L2 B' U2 L F' U2 B' R2 L' B' D2 B' F' R'


Average of 12:



Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.955 (Old was 17.682)

1. 17.240 R D' U' L U L' F2 B D B2 L' F U' R2 U2 R D' B' L R2 U' L' U L2 D2
2. 17.723 B U2 B R2 F2 D B2 F L' B' L' R F2 R2 B U2 L R2 F2 D' R' U' R D L2
3. (20.464) U2 D B R2 L' F' D' R L2 D R2 L F2 B' D2 B2 U2 F D F' R2 B' F2 U' L'
4. 19.845 D' F2 B R' B' U2 F D R' F2 D L B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 F2 R' B2 U'
5. 16.997 U R2 B L2 D' L R2 U F R' L U2 R D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R L D2 U2 F B R2
6. 15.805 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U' R2 U2 D' F' D F2 B2 D2 R' F B' L' U D2 L' D B2 U2 D2
7. 18.929 U F L2 U2 D' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L' B U2 L' R B2 U' B' U2 L2 R' D' B' U
8. 15.115 D L2 D2 F L' U F L2 U' R2 L' D2 B' L2 D' B R U2 R D' L' D2 B' D2 U'
9. 17.551 L D B2 R2 U' D2 B F2 L2 D' B2 D R' D2 L2 B D L' F2 L' U' L2 F2 R L'
10. 14.860 F' L2 B' U2 F B' U2 B2 R B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' U' D B' F' R' F U' R' L U
11. (14.110) L2 D L2 B' F2 D R' B' D2 L U' B2 U2 L2 B' D' B2 U D2 L2 U L2 U F2 U
12. 15.486 R' B2 F' U2 B2 F' L' R2 D2 U2 R L2 B' U2 L F' U2 B' R2 L' B' D2 B' F' R'


----------



## (X) (Feb 7, 2010)

49.15 Team Blind by Daniel and Morten. It had Anti-Sune and H-Perm.

Earlier today Morten got a 8.18 PLL skip.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 7, 2010)

M2 edges average of 12 28.41

now if only I can do it blindfolded....


----------



## Zava (Feb 7, 2010)

team solves with Breandan: 26.13 and 26.46!
the 26.13 could've been better, we had some misunderstandings at the OLL  is it UWR?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2010)

Zava said:


> team solves with Breandan: 26.13 and 26.46!
> the 26.13 could've been better, we had some misunderstandings at the OLL  is it UWR?



nope, Anthony Searle/Brooks and Eric Limeback have had a sub20 NL.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > team solves with Breandan: 26.13 and 26.46!
> ...



Did you mean teamblind? Normal team solve (one move per each) sub-20 sounds really crazy.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > team solves with Breandan: 26.13 and 26.46!
> ...



I think he means two person team solving where they each take turns doing one move, not TeamBLD. Anyway, thanks Sarah.  

Edit: ninja'd.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

fundash said:


> Wait...What?!
> your post count did go down, weird...
> I remember seeing it OVER 2000!!!!!!!!!!!
> earilier this morning.



Yea!! It was over 2000. I don't know what happened...


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 7, 2010)

3x3 Single PB: 44.14

First Avg of 5 sub 50: 48.39
1st - 48.66
2nd - (44.14)
3rd - 49.00
4th - 46.38
5th - (53.77)

3 of 5: 48.01


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

All my other cubes stink so while I'm waiting for my order to come in, I'm doing 4x4x4, I'm focusing on it now because it seems like the only thing I'm good at.

After ~ 100 solves I've dropped my average 10 seconds (I used to be here, but was out of practice.)

Session average: 1:26.96


Spoiler



1. 1:23.72 Fw' L R F R B' U' B2 Rw2 F' Fw2 D' Rw' L F Uw' D' L2 Uw2 R F2 D2 L' B' U2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 R' Rw F Rw2 B D Fw2 F' L B' R B2 
2. 1:30.90 U' Rw2 Fw2 R D2 Rw B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R B F' R2 B2 Rw' Uw B U2 Fw R2 D F' U2 B' U2 Fw' Rw2 L' Uw' L B' Rw R' L' D F2 U 
3. 1:33.56 Rw' R' Fw' Uw' B' R' D Uw2 R2 L Rw' Uw2 L' U2 Uw R2 Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' D' Fw' R D2 Uw R2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw' R Uw' Rw' Fw F2 B2 U2 R2 U D 
4. 1:29.59 U2 B' Fw' L2 R' Fw2 U' D' F Uw2 L' R B D2 Fw2 D2 F' B' R2 U2 F Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U' F Fw2 U2 Uw2 B2 U2 B' R U' D2 Uw' B F' U2 D2 
5. 1:17.31 R' Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 R L F2 Rw' F' Rw2 Fw L2 U D Rw' U B U Fw F B' Uw2 F2 Rw F D R F2 L' D' L2 Fw2 D' Fw' B2 U2 L F2 
6. 1:39.55 B U' R2 U' Rw U2 R Fw2 L F2 B Fw' Uw D' Fw R2 Rw' U2 F L R2 D B2 F L Rw2 D Fw Uw' F2 Rw L2 B U F' L' D2 Uw2 Rw' L 
7. 1:28.71 Uw2 B2 R' Fw' F D Rw Uw F' Fw' L2 R2 Uw' D' B2 D2 F L' Uw' U' Fw' R' U2 D2 F B2 Uw Rw' D' F' Fw R' L D2 F D Uw' Fw2 D B' 
8. 1:33.83 L' D' B' F Fw2 Uw' U Rw' D' Rw B2 D Uw F U2 Uw' R2 B2 D2 R' B' U L2 R' B R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw B' Rw D' R' Fw2 Uw2 L Rw2 Fw' D U2 
9. 1:22.16 Rw2 Fw U2 R2 D R' D Rw F2 R' B L' Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 F Fw' B2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 Rw F2 Fw R' D2 Rw Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 U' Rw' Uw Fw Uw2 Rw'
10. 1:37.53 R2 Rw' D' L Uw' D L' U' R U2 R Uw' U Rw' F' Rw U Uw' B' Fw' D' B' Fw Uw L' U' F2 Rw Fw2 F' U' R B R2 Uw' Rw2 F2 D' Fw2 F2 
11. (1:10.90) Uw F2 L F R' B2 D2 L2 Fw B' D2 B' D2 L Rw' R2 F' D2 F' L D Rw' D2 Rw' R2 U2 L D' R F2 D Rw2 Uw' U R L2 Rw B' L2 U 
12. 1:31.65 F2 D2 Rw Fw2 B2 L R Rw' B' R' D' B' Uw' Rw' Fw U2 L Fw' Uw' D L2 R2 U' Rw' B Uw2 D2 Fw2 F U R2 B D2 Uw' R' D' Rw2 R2 F' Uw 
13. 1:27.36 D L2 Uw Rw' U2 Fw L2 Fw D2 Fw' B' D' F2 Uw' U' L2 U' L' B2 L' Rw' U Fw2 L' B2 Uw' R' B' Rw Uw2 F' Rw Fw F U Uw D Fw' L' B' 
14. 1:18.38[Sub-1:20 with DP!] U L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' F' U2 Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw F' Rw2 L B R2 L B' R' D U Rw U Fw' Uw' U B2 Fw2 D Rw' D' Uw2 U2 B2 R B' D U2 L B 
15. 1:38.15 L' D B2 Rw2 B R Rw2 L2 F' B2 L' U' F2 B' U Uw D' Fw Uw2 Fw' B' F R' B' R2 F' R' B Uw R' D2 Uw' L' R' D Rw2 B' D2 L' R2 
16. 1:16.55 D F2 D R' Uw2 F' Rw' D2 F2 L B2 F D2 F R F Fw2 Uw U Rw' U F L' F Rw' Fw2 D' F2 L2 B L' D' F2 D2 Uw' Fw' Rw Uw2 F' Rw2 
17. 1:20.53 L' Fw R F2 R Rw2 Uw F2 B U2 F2 B2 U2 Fw2 L' D' F' Uw2 F2 Rw L B' Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R Uw' Rw' L' B' Fw' 
18. 1:26.43 R U' B Rw2 R Fw' D2 L' Fw L2 Rw D2 B' F2 Rw2 D2 Rw Fw2 L B2 D2 U L2 U' F L U Uw' F B U2 Uw R' U2 Fw' F' D2 Rw2 B' R2 
19. 1:12.00[With DP!] Uw D L2 F B D' Uw U Fw U F2 Uw U R' Rw' F Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw' B U B R' L Uw' B' L B U' R' Uw' U Rw2 F2 Uw Rw' U F' 
20. 1:23.09 F' L' F' Uw' R2 Uw2 D2 U L R2 F2 Fw R U L B F Fw' R D2 Uw R Fw2 Uw' B2 U' Fw2 U' Fw F' U' D' Rw R' B' F' L' Uw2 R' L 
21. 1:20.30 F B D' Rw' D' U R' F2 D2 U' L' B2 F' R B2 D' Rw2 Uw F2 L' B2 U2 L' Uw' F Rw2 D B2 R' L2 Uw B2 Fw R' U2 B L2 B' F Fw' 
22. 1:33.40 Fw R L' U2 Uw' D Fw' Uw R L' B L R' Uw Fw' L2 U L2 Uw L2 R2 F2 Rw L Uw' R Rw2 B L Uw' U L' B U R Rw' Fw2 L Fw' U' 
23. 1:19.86 B F2 U' R D2 Rw L U' B' L2 F R2 D' U R' Fw2 Rw Fw Rw2 Fw' F' Rw2 L' Fw' D2 Uw2 F R' F' R' U2 R U2 R2 D' U L2 D R2 L2 
24. 1:35.59 L' R D' Fw D Rw2 D B2 U Rw L' U2 Rw B2 Fw Uw' Rw' D Rw L Uw F2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw Fw2 B U2 D B2 Uw L2 Rw2 U R2 F2 R2 L U 
25. (1:43.40) D' L Uw Fw U Rw2 D U2 B2 Uw2 L Fw' Uw2 B' D' R' L Fw R' Fw' L F' Rw2 R' Fw2 R' L B2 Fw' D2 R2 B D2 R2 Fw B2 Uw F Rw' B2




Average of 12: 1:22.97


Spoiler



1. (1:10.90) Uw F2 L F R' B2 D2 L2 Fw B' D2 B' D2 L Rw' R2 F' D2 F' L D Rw' D2 Rw' R2 U2 L D' R F2 D Rw2 Uw' U R L2 Rw B' L2 U 
2. 1:31.65 F2 D2 Rw Fw2 B2 L R Rw' B' R' D' B' Uw' Rw' Fw U2 L Fw' Uw' D L2 R2 U' Rw' B Uw2 D2 Fw2 F U R2 B D2 Uw' R' D' Rw2 R2 F' Uw 
3. 1:27.36 D L2 Uw Rw' U2 Fw L2 Fw D2 Fw' B' D' F2 Uw' U' L2 U' L' B2 L' Rw' U Fw2 L' B2 Uw' R' B' Rw Uw2 F' Rw Fw F U Uw D Fw' L' B' 
4. 1:18.38 U L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' F' U2 Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw F' Rw2 L B R2 L B' R' D U Rw U Fw' Uw' U B2 Fw2 D Rw' D' Uw2 U2 B2 R B' D U2 L B 
5. (1:38.15) L' D B2 Rw2 B R Rw2 L2 F' B2 L' U' F2 B' U Uw D' Fw Uw2 Fw' B' F R' B' R2 F' R' B Uw R' D2 Uw' L' R' D Rw2 B' D2 L' R2 
6. 1:16.55 D F2 D R' Uw2 F' Rw' D2 F2 L B2 F D2 F R F Fw2 Uw U Rw' U F L' F Rw' Fw2 D' F2 L2 B L' D' F2 D2 Uw' Fw' Rw Uw2 F' Rw2 
7. 1:20.53 L' Fw R F2 R Rw2 Uw F2 B U2 F2 B2 U2 Fw2 L' D' F' Uw2 F2 Rw L B' Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R Uw' Rw' L' B' Fw' 
8. 1:26.43 R U' B Rw2 R Fw' D2 L' Fw L2 Rw D2 B' F2 Rw2 D2 Rw Fw2 L B2 D2 U L2 U' F L U Uw' F B U2 Uw R' U2 Fw' F' D2 Rw2 B' R2 
9. 1:12.00 Uw D L2 F B D' Uw U Fw U F2 Uw U R' Rw' F Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw' B U B R' L Uw' B' L B U' R' Uw' U Rw2 F2 Uw Rw' U F' 
10. 1:23.09 F' L' F' Uw' R2 Uw2 D2 U L R2 F2 Fw R U L B F Fw' R D2 Uw R Fw2 Uw' B2 U' Fw2 U' Fw F' U' D' Rw R' B' F' L' Uw2 R' L 
11. 1:20.30 F B D' Rw' D' U R' F2 D2 U' L' B2 F' R B2 D' Rw2 Uw F2 L' B2 U2 L' Uw' F Rw2 D B2 R' L2 Uw B2 Fw R' U2 B L2 B' F Fw' 
12. 1:33.40 Fw R L' U2 Uw' D Fw' Uw R L' B L R' Uw Fw' L2 U L2 Uw L2 R2 F2 Rw L Uw' R Rw2 B L Uw' U L' B U R Rw' Fw2 L Fw' U'




Average of 5: 1:20.06


Spoiler



1. 1:16.55 D F2 D R' Uw2 F' Rw' D2 F2 L B2 F D2 F R F Fw2 Uw U Rw' U F L' F Rw' Fw2 D' F2 L2 B L' D' F2 D2 Uw' Fw' Rw Uw2 F' Rw2 
2. 1:20.53 L' Fw R F2 R Rw2 Uw F2 B U2 F2 B2 U2 Fw2 L' D' F' Uw2 F2 Rw L B' Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R Uw' Rw' L' B' Fw' 
3. (1:26.43) R U' B Rw2 R Fw' D2 L' Fw L2 Rw D2 B' F2 Rw2 D2 Rw Fw2 L B2 D2 U L2 U' F L U Uw' F B U2 Uw R' U2 Fw' F' D2 Rw2 B' R2 
4. (1:12.00) Uw D L2 F B D' Uw U Fw U F2 Uw U R' Rw' F Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw' B U B R' L Uw' B' L B U' R' Uw' U Rw2 F2 Uw Rw' U F' 
5. 1:23.09 F' L' F' Uw' R2 Uw2 D2 U L R2 F2 Fw R U L B F Fw' R D2 Uw R Fw2 Uw' B2 U' Fw2 U' Fw F' U' D' Rw R' B' F' L' Uw2 R' L


----------



## Truncator (Feb 7, 2010)

PB 3x3 average of 12: 20.83



Spoiler



Average of 12: 20.83
1. 18.82 L' R2 U D B' F2 R2 U2 D F2 L2 F L F' D2 U' F D2 F' U2 F2 R L2 F2 B
2. (25.92) B L2 F' L2 U' D2 B' L' B R L' D2 F' R L D2 R' L' D2 F2 B2 L D2 F2 B
3. 20.39 D B' F L' R' U D' L' F' L U B U2 B2 D B2 U2 D B R' D F2 L2 R U'
4. 23.21 U F2 B2 U' R' L U' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R D L2 F' B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 U' B' D2
5. 18.66 D2 B' F' D2 F' B' L2 D' F2 U F U2 D' L' F' D B F R2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 U
6. 21.26 L2 U' L B R2 B D2 B2 L B' R' L' D2 F' D' B2 D L D B' F U' L' D2 U'
7. 21.27 F2 B2 U2 L' R2 U' D F U L F L' D2 L' R2 U F2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L' F L
8. 23.55 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' U' F2 U2 B2 L B L2 B' D L D F' D2 L D2 F L D
9. 21.40 D2 U2 R2 B F' D' U B' L U R2 U' D2 F D R U R2 L U' B2 D R2 D' L'
10. 20.90 D' F' D2 U B' R B2 L' B F2 U' B R' D L2 R2 F2 D L2 F L' U F R2 L2
11. 18.88 D' B' R L' U2 R' U D B R B2 D U' R D' L B D U2 F2 U L D' B' R'
12. (16.26) B' F' L F D2 L' B' R' F' B' U2 F' L F' U2 L' R2 U2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B' L


This whole sub-20 thing is getting annoying.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 8, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:14.14
worst time: 1:50.03

current avg5: 1:28.41 (σ = 3.93)
best avg5: 1:26.37 (σ = 2.24)

current avg12: 1:29.91 (σ = 6.35)
best avg12: 1:29.91 (σ = 6.35)

session avg: 1:29.91 (σ = 6.35)
session mean: 1:30.27


4x4


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 8, 2010)

PB 3x3 avg. of 5 37.57
(34.77) 35.82 38.96 37.94 (50.14)
last solve had a pop


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 8, 2010)

1.92 2x2x2 average of 12...I have been trying to one-look as many solves as i can now, and these scrambles made it pretty simple to do that. Here are the scrambles and how i performed the solves. Unfortunately, i did this average with the space bar. Still incredible for me though 
Average of 12: 1.92
1. 1.64 R' F R F' R2 F U' F R' U'
x2 y' R' U' R(layer)U' R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' U (CLL, one-look)
2. (1.39) R' U' F2 R U2 R' U F
y2 U R' U2 R' U R U' x' U' R' (EG2, one-look)
3. (2.71) U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R F' U'
x2 y R' U2 R B2 R2(layer) U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'(CLL)
4. 1.80 U2 R2 U R' U F2 U F2 U2
x' y F'(face)R U' F2 R U2 R U' F U' (EG1, one-look)
5. 1.63 F' R2 U F U2 F R' F2
z R U(face) R U R' U' y L F' L2 U L U (EG1, one-look)
6. 1.79 U R2 U' R2 F R U2 R' U2
x y' R U' R' U R' U y' R U' R U R' U R' U2 (CLL, one-look)
7. 2.71 U F' R' U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U'
z2 F U' R2 U' R (layer) U' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 (CLL)
8. 1.53 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F'
x' R2 U R2(layer)U' R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2 (CLL, one-look)
9. 1.92 F2 U' F2 U R' U F R U'
x R' F R2 U' R'(layer) R2 U2 R' U2 R2 (CLL)
10. 1.99 F2 U2 F' R U2 F' R U F
y U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R' F2 R F' R U' (EG2, saw OLL skip in inspection)
11. 2.10 R U2 R U R' U2 F
x2 y' R2 U2 R(layer) U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U (CLL)
12. 2.07 U' R' F' U R2 F' U R' F' 
x2 R' U R (face) R U R' U' L U2 L' U R U' R' U' (EG2, one-look)

I bet Justin, Feliks, and Anthony can sub2 avg with these scrambles


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol I definitely won't. I need to finish off the last few CLL's then start Eg1.

EDIT: 2.40 avg.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Lol I definitely won't. I need to finish off the last few CLL's then start Eg1.



wtf you dont know full CLL?


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

what the rowe.


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know a couple of headlights cases, I use 3x3 algs for them. The ones where its like the R2 D headlights COLL.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 8, 2010)

ANOTHER PB 3x3 avg of 5 34.42
(28.74) D R2 U2 F' R' B' U2 F2 U R U R2 F R2 B' R2 U2 L U2 F U' B' R U L
33.11 L U2 R' B2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F2 D' L2 F D2 R' U F L U F' R B2 U L F'
35.24 R' B D L D' B' L' D2 R D2 F2 D2 R' D B2 D2 F R2 B R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2
(36.43) F2 D2 L U' R U2 B2 D2 R' B R F R2 F L' U L D' F D2 L' F2 R' U' B2
34.89 F' R' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' R' F2 U2 R' U' R2 U B' R' U2 B' R' F R' F' L' B2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2010)

9.92 nonlucky! (Well, except for a 2-move cross.) CN rox 

solve: U' D2 L' B2 U' R2 U' L' F' U' F' U' L2 R' B' F' R' D R F' B2 L' U R' D 

solution:


Spoiler



cross: x y' R2 D y'
F2L1: U' R U2 R' U' R U R' D
F2L2: y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L3: U D R U' R' D'
F2L4: U2 y' R' U R U' R' U R
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U2 y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


50 moves = 5.04 tps


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 8, 2010)

nonlucky 3x3 personal best 

16.35


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 8, 2010)

My Taiyan is no longer bumpy and I now sub 40. (I know, I suck. stfu...)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 8, 2010)

Solved a megaminx OH... T'was a mission ._.

EDIT:

12:	00:18.37	x
11:	00:17.94	x
10:	00:16.24	x
9:	00:16.49	x
8:	00:19.17	x
7:	00:17.82	x
6:	00:14.96	x
5:	00:16.80	x
4:	00:17.51	x
3:	00:18.01	x
2:	00:19.90	x
1:	00:13.27	x

AVG: 17.21

First avg.12 in likle a month . lad to see I haven't gotten too bad xD


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2010)

2:12.43 2-5 relay

2x2: 3
3x3: 14 
4x4: 46
5x5: 1:09


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2010)

sub-4.5 2x2x2 

best avg12: 4.49 (σ = 0.58)
5.48, 3.95, 5.07, (3.21), 4.61, 4.78, 4.66, 3.87, 3.54, 4.88, (5.67), 4.04


----------



## Muesli (Feb 8, 2010)

2x2
Average of 5: 5.10
1. 4.91 F U' F' U2 R U' R U
2. 5.20 R2 F' R' U2 R' U R F' U'
3. (5.48) U' F' U2 R U2 R' F R' F
4. 5.18 F R' U F' R' F2 U2 R2
5. (4.55) U' R U2 F2 R' U' R F' U' 

Wat.


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2:12.43 2-5 relay
> 
> 2x2: 3
> 3x3: *14*
> ...



NICE.


----------



## Parity (Feb 8, 2010)

*19.80's*

19.82, 19.82, 19.84, 19.87, 19.79 
I hated the last solve.
Talk about consientcy though.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 8, 2010)

When I read the title, I thought is said 1980's.
That has got to be one of the most consistent set of solves I've seen, but what is the basis of this thread?


----------



## Sweeper24 (Feb 8, 2010)

3x3 New non lucky PB - 23.57
nice


----------



## mande (Feb 8, 2010)

18.09 avg 5 in comp


----------



## Novriil (Feb 8, 2010)

master magic:
single: 5.56
ao5: 6.21


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 8, 2010)

Square-1 match the scramble: 24:14.49 

Scramble was (-3,5) / (3,-5) / (3,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,1) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (0,4)

I was using / 3,3 / -1,-2 / -2,6 / 0,-2 / to get the correct shape each time. My method for it was horrendous though


----------



## Novriil (Feb 8, 2010)

5x5 single: 2:11.57 (yesterday)
5x5 ao5: 2:25.01 (today - this smashed my old PB with almost 10 seconds )
Master magic single: 4.55
Master magic ao5: 5.71
Rubik's magic single: 1.24
Rubik's Magic ao5: 1.32


These times are just crazy for me.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2010)

Although neither of these averages are a pb average for me, the accomplishment is that I got two sub-14 averages *on the same day*. For me this is unheard of!



Spoiler



13.16, (11.17), 13.95, 14.69, 12.61, 14.19, 14.67, 15.64, 13.39, 14.62, (16.55), 13.00 = 13.99

12.30, (15.14), 13.64, 14.78, 12.91, 14.84, 13.91, 13.25, 14.42, 13.73, 14.12, (11.83) = 13.79



Who'd a' thunk it? Practicing more often *does* help make your times faster! Shazam!!! 

Chris


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 8, 2010)

Got these while practicing/competing during the Chicago open:

Magic:1.03. a5: 1.1x
4x4:1:34. a5:2:08


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 8, 2010)

Got a sub-WR average again, close call today though. 

(8.15), (9.00), 8.75, 8.75, 8.28 = 8.59


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

Clock, I guess?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 8, 2010)

Session Average: 4.44
Best Time: 2.40
Worst Time: 5.31
Standard Deviation: 0.7 (16.8%)

1. 4.95 U' R' F2 U F' R' U R U F
2. 4.59 R F U2 R' F R F2
3. 4.39 U2 R F' R2 U F' R2 U' R'
4. (2.40) R F' R' F2 U F' R2 U2 F'
5. (5.31) U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F'
6. 4.51 R F' R' U F' U R2 F'
7. 4.87 U2 R' U F2 U F2 U2 F R' U2
8. 4.01 R2 U F2 R' F' R F2 R2 U
9. 4.95 R' F2 R' F R U' F2 R
10. 4.96 U2 F U' R U' R2 U R' F' U'
11. 3.68 F R' U' F2 U R' F2 R'
12. 4.64 U R U' R2 F2 U' F U F' R'

W
T
F

0.o

0.0


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 8, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Got a sub-WR average again, close call today though.
> 
> (8.15), (9.00), 8.75, 8.75, 8.28 = 8.59



at first I thought this was 3x3. I wtf2l'd


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 8, 2010)

Sq-1, sub-10 with parity:

(0,6) (0,6) (3,0) (-1,4) (6,4) (6,1) (0,5) (2,3) (-2,1) (6,5) (6,0) (6,5) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,0)

1,0 / 3,0 / -1,6 /
0,-5 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,0/
/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/2,0/2,2/-1,0/-3,-3/0,2/-2,-2/
3,3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,-3

9.60 

Edit:

Average: 12.53
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 11.73
Worst Time: 13.12
Individual Times:
1.	(13.12)	U' B D2 U2 B F L2 B' F L2 F' D' L2 U2 L' D2 R2 U F D U F' D2 U F
2.	12.53	R F R' U B' F L U L' R D' U L D' F' L2 R' U R2 F R2 F D2 U2 B2
3.	12.53	R F2 D2 U2 F D B' D' U R B2 L R2 F D R2 B F2 L2 B F' L' B' F' U'
4.	12.53	B2 D' U2 B L R' D2 L B2 D' B D2 L R2 F' D2 U' L2 R B' F D' U' B' R'
5.	(11.73)	D U' F' L2 R2 B2 L D' U2 R' D' U L' R' B F2 R' B D U2 L R B' F' U2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2010)

sub-6 last slot + last layer

best avg12: 5.88 (σ = 0.78)
(8.44+), 6.38, 5.56, 7.10, 6.00, 5.62, 4.45, 5.01, 5.43, 6.76, 6.51, (4.01)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 9, 2010)

<R,U> average of 12: 6.31

(3.65), 5.24, 7.48, 6.81, 7.26, 7.28, 5.69, 4.74, 6.28, 6.57, (8.43), 5.76



Spoiler



1. (3.65) U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R U R' U R U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2
2. 5.24 R U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R U R' U R2
3. 7.48 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2
4. 6.81 U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R2 U' R2 U
5. 7.26 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U
6. 7.28 U R' U' R' U R U R2 U R' U' R U2 R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U
7. 5.69 R U' R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R U' R2 U R2
8. 4.74 R2 U' R2 U R U' R U R U R U' R' U R' U' R' U' R U' R U2 R' U R2
9. 6.28 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R
10. 6.57 U R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U
11. (8.43) U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R U R U' R U R U R U R2 U' R U R' U2 R' U
12. 5.76 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw GOINS' post count at 1,8xy the other day.


----------



## liljthedude (Feb 9, 2010)

Parity said:


> 19.82, 19.82, 19.84, 19.87, 19.79
> I hated the last solve.
> Talk about consientcy though.


σ = 0.01!  WOW...NICE.


----------



## Jai (Feb 9, 2010)

OH 2-gen:
7.57, 8.76, 8.20, (8.89), 8.19, 7.17, 8.37, 7.14, (4.99), 6.59, 6.51, 7.73 = 7.62


Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.62
1. 7.57 R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R 
2. 8.76 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 
3. 8.20 R U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' 
4. (8.89) R U R U R U R U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R 
5. 8.19 R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' 
6. 7.17 R' U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R2 
7. 8.37 R U R U' R' U R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R' 
8. 7.14 R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R U R' 
9. (4.99) U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
10. 6.59 U2 R' U R' U R U2 R U' R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U 
11. 6.51 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R U' R U R U' R U2 
12. 7.73 U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U R U2 R U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U


----------



## ianini (Feb 9, 2010)

6x6 pb: 5:25.88
I'm still not going to mod my 6x6. I like it with out the mods.

Session average: 2:36.38
1. (2:18.61) u B' D L' U2 r2 f' L' r B' r2 d B' r' L' U' d2 F' R2 F' f2 R2 d R' d2 U' B2 f' u2 r R' D2 L' D2 d' B l f L' D F f2 u2 f2 U d2 F2 L' l' b L R2 l2 d B' r2 U r2 L B 
2. 2:43.09 r d' u2 b L' b' R2 b2 L' l2 R u2 R2 r L B2 D2 r' b f2 F d' u' F' d' D2 R2 f d u r' L' b2 r' R2 F' r U2 R' d2 F' r' d2 f D2 B D F' D l r2 L R2 F2 l u2 F' b' f2 l 
3. 2:26.97 l2 F d u f2 U2 b' B' f R2 D U b' U l' r' u' b' f' U' R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 b l U' u R2 r' u d b R' f2 l2 B2 b' F D l' b2 u2 l U l u r' U' u' b' B' U' F2 u2 r b2 f' R' 
4. 2:39.09 d2 F' b' B' f u' D2 f2 R2 D2 r2 R' b2 D' l R U' f u d' L2 u b R b d r f' b L' B l' D l2 U' b2 L' F L R' f' U2 d F2 d' B2 U f L2 U2 b' l' U2 F' U' u' D' l' D' d' 
5. (2:44.03) d R U' r R' D' B' l2 F2 u2 L l B R' d D R d D u R b' u L U D2 l2 f' U2 d2 u2 B2 R' F r U2 R2 d' R' l2 L' d2 r2 d U2 R2 F' l D F2 r' B R2 l U' d' r' d' U' b 

New 5x5 PB!


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 9, 2010)

Another PB avg. of 5 34.09


Spoiler



35.77 B2 R B' L2 D2 B R' F' R' U F L' B2 U' R' D2 B' L' F L' U F L2 D' L2
(28.87) B' R2 B D R F2 R2 B' U2 R' U' F U' F2 L B L2 D2 L' F2 U R2 D F L'
29.92 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 F U' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L B L' U L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U' R
(42.44) B2 U2 R2 U R B2 U R2 D' L B U2 R' D' L D2 B2 D R' U2 F2 D R B2 L'
36.56 L2 B' U' B' U2 B' R U2 R B2 R' U2 B' U L' D2 L B2 L2 F2 L2 B' L B


----------



## blade740 (Feb 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq-1, sub-10 with parity:
> 
> (0,6) (0,6) (3,0) (-1,4) (6,4) (6,1) (0,5) (2,3) (-2,1) (6,5) (6,0) (6,5) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,0)



6.65

.01 too fast to be truly beast.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 9, 2010)

new PB single on 4x4. 1:50.75. I got PLL parity and a pop, but I was really feeling improvement from my practice


----------



## qqwref (Feb 9, 2010)

8.97 PLL skip, first (lucky) sub9 

scramble: U2 L' R2 U2 L2 D' B' L B' L F2 L' R F' B' D2 R F' B R2 F2 U' R D R2, cross on U


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 9, 2010)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 16.03
worst time: 21.83

current mean of 3: 18.47 (σ = 2.03)
best mean of 3: 18.47 (σ = 2.03)

current avg5: 19.42 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 19.42 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 19.42 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 19.23
Sub 20nes. Hopefully I can maintain this in an A12 soon.


----------



## mande (Feb 9, 2010)

I just noticed that I am currently ranked number 1337 in the world in 3x3 avg.
(That number should lower considerably after my latest comp results are updated.)


----------



## Litz (Feb 9, 2010)

Full OLL!


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 9, 2010)

blade740 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Sq-1, sub-10 with parity:
> ...



Wat


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 9, 2010)

8.72 NL on cam =) Will upload when I know how to use vegas pro 

Cross on D
U' R' F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 R D U2 L' D2 R B' D U2 R2 D' U' F L2 B2 

Not a PB but posting here cos i like the smooth F2L and awesome cancellations =p

y2 F U R' F
R U' R' y' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 y' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 y' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' (RU ftw!)
U' R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

52 moves = 5.96 tps


----------



## Toad (Feb 9, 2010)

First ever sub17 ave5 

No lucky cases 

EDIT: WOW SD LOL

Average: 16.72
Standard Deviation: 0.23



Spoiler



Best Time: 16.40
Worst Time: 20.14
Individual Times:
1.	16.70	L' R' D2 L' R2 B2 F' D U' F L' R2 D' U F2 R' U2 L' D' U2 L R2 B' F2 L'
2.	17.01	R D' U L' U R2 B2 F D2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 L' R' B2 L R2 U L D2 U'
3.	16.45	U2 F U L R' B' F U2 F2 D' B F' U2 R2 B2 F L' B2 F' U2 L2 R' B2 D2 B'
4.	(16.40)	B D' U2 F D2 L' R' B L2 F D B2 L2 D' B' F U2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' F2 U F
5.	(18.01)	R' B' L R' B F2 U2 B' F L' R2 D U2 B R2 U2 L' R2 F' U2 F2 D' B' F L


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 9, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.02
worst time: 17.65

best avg5: 11.43 (σ = 0.88)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 11.43
1. 11.98 F2 D' R U2 D2 B' R' D' R' D U2 B' U L' B R' B' U' F' R2 D2 R' F2 R' F2
2. (12.82) R2 B2 F' D F2 U R2 L2 F2 R' D' R' L2 D2 F2 R' U' F R' B R' U2 D' L2 B'
3. 10.19 F2 D' R L' U F' D2 R' F' U' F' B U' F' D2 B2 F2 L R2 U' B' U B2 F' R'
4. 12.13 U D B2 L' D B' U' B2 L2 B2 L' B D2 R2 L2 B2 F U2 D L' U2 L2 F' L' R
5. (10.02) L' F' L' B2 D U L D' F U2 B L' B' F' R2 L F' L' D B2 R F' D' L R


best avg12: 12.18 (σ = 0.86)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.18
1. 11.98 F2 D' R U2 D2 B' R' D' R' D U2 B' U L' B R' B' U' F' R2 D2 R' F2 R' F2
2. 12.82 R2 B2 F' D F2 U R2 L2 F2 R' D' R' L2 D2 F2 R' U' F R' B R' U2 D' L2 B'
3. 10.19 F2 D' R L' U F' D2 R' F' U' F' B U' F' D2 B2 F2 L R2 U' B' U B2 F' R'
4. 12.13 U D B2 L' D B' U' B2 L2 B2 L' B D2 R2 L2 B2 F U2 D L' U2 L2 F' L' R
5. (10.02) L' F' L' B2 D U L D' F U2 B L' B' F' R2 L F' L' D B2 R F' D' L R
6. 13.30 R' L' B2 L B' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 D' L D' R' U2 D' B L2
7. (13.65) D' U' L' B' L' U2 L' R' D L' D' L2 R U B R' F D L F' L2 U R B' D'
8. 12.74 L' B L' F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F B2 D' R2 U' L U2 L2 F2 B' D2 U L F R2 U' R
9. 12.45 F R2 F2 L B2 U2 D' F L' B2 F D R' U' D2 R L2 D R B D2 B2 U D R2
10. 12.91 L R F' R' U L2 D' L' R' B' L F R' U2 L2 F' L D F' D2 F U2 D' F2 L
11. 11.91 U2 B2 D' F2 D2 U2 L R' B2 R2 B D2 U B2 L U2 R2 D L' R' U2 L' F2 U2 D
12. 11.34 F' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 B2 R L D B2 L F2 B U' F2 R2 U D L F D' F D2 B2


best avg100: 13.07 (σ = 1.06)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.07
1. 12.86 R U' R2 B2 R L2 B' F' U2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 R U2 D F2 R' D' B2 U2 B
2. 12.58 U R2 U B' U' R2 U2 B2 L' F' B2 L D U R2 F U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 B
3. 14.71 U L U2 D L' R' U D R' U F D' R' U2 F B2 D' U2 L' U' D B R' F' R2
4. 12.43 U2 F' U' D' B' D' B2 R' D2 R' U R F R2 L U' F' U2 B' R' F2 B' D' U R2
5. 14.03 D' U L' D2 B' L D' U' R' U2 B2 F2 R F L' R B2 F' R' F2 R D' R2 L2 D'
6. 13.62 U' F2 U D' R F2 R2 D' F U' B2 L' B' F2 R' F' U' R' U' F2 L' B' U2 R' L'
7. 14.44 L R B D' R2 B U F U2 R D B2 D2 F' B U2 L2 R2 F R' B L' U R' F
8. 13.94 D' U' L B' D' R F2 D' U' F' U' B2 R' L D' B2 L D' B R U' F' R' F2 B2
9. 14.20 D' F R2 B F' R D B' F L R F L2 B' R' F' D2 U F2 U' L' B D B' L
10. 12.19 R2 L U2 D B2 D' U' F' L' F L' R2 D B R D' B2 L' U2 D2 F2 U' R' L2 B2
11. 13.06 B' F D2 B' D' L B R' F' D2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 B U F' B2 D F B' U' R2 L2
12. 14.64 F2 B2 D2 F R B F2 L U' B R2 L2 B L D2 U L2 U' B' D L' B U2 B U2
13. 12.25 U2 D B2 L' R' D2 B' U' F2 R2 D' B' D2 F' D' U2 R B' R D R U R D R2
14. 14.42 F' L B2 U' F' U D F' U2 B R2 F2 U' D' R2 D2 F R2 B F' L' D2 R' L' U'
15. (17.65) D F2 B2 R L2 F B' R2 F2 L' D' U R B2 D2 L D2 R' D2 F2 U F' U2 R D
16. 13.01 F' R2 B D2 R L F' D' F R F' L F D B2 L2 U' F L D2 L U2 D2 F R2
17. 14.84 B' U R2 B L2 U L' R' F R2 D2 R' B R' L2 U2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2
18. 12.36 U R2 B' R2 B2 D' F' L' R' D2 B D' F D R' L B R2 D' B2 D U R L B2
19. 11.06 L2 F L F' U2 B2 F2 D' F2 B' U2 L B' L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U B U' B R B' R'
20. 13.72 U L B' U2 F' L D' R D2 U F2 D F' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 B L R2 B' R D F'
21. 13.66 L2 D' F2 B2 U2 F' U F D2 R' F D U F2 D L' B2 L' B2 L' B' U2 D2 F R
22. 13.42 L D2 R2 U2 B2 U' L R' D B' F2 R2 F' D B F' R B2 D R F L' F D' R'
23. 14.86 U D' F2 U B2 R' B2 L' F' R' D2 B L D2 L' R D B' U B R U' L2 U D'
24. 12.85 F2 D' L F D2 L2 D L' U2 D2 L2 R' U' R' B2 F' R B' L R' D2 R F2 D2 B2
25. 14.07 U' R2 D2 R F' B R B2 F U2 B2 L' D' R' B F D F' U2 R' F' U F2 U F'
26. 12.87 L D2 R F' L2 U' F' U L D2 L D F2 B2 U2 B F' D F2 U B' L B2 L U
27. 11.75 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 D2 F' R2 B' U' D2 R' L U D L2 U' F' D2 R' B' U F2 B L2
28. 11.98 F2 D' R U2 D2 B' R' D' R' D U2 B' U L' B R' B' U' F' R2 D2 R' F2 R' F2
29. 12.82 R2 B2 F' D F2 U R2 L2 F2 R' D' R' L2 D2 F2 R' U' F R' B R' U2 D' L2 B'
30. 10.19 F2 D' R L' U F' D2 R' F' U' F' B U' F' D2 B2 F2 L R2 U' B' U B2 F' R'
31. 12.13 U D B2 L' D B' U' B2 L2 B2 L' B D2 R2 L2 B2 F U2 D L' U2 L2 F' L' R
32. (10.02) L' F' L' B2 D U L D' F U2 B L' B' F' R2 L F' L' D B2 R F' D' L R
33. 13.30 R' L' B2 L B' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 D' L D' R' U2 D' B L2
34. 13.65 D' U' L' B' L' U2 L' R' D L' D' L2 R U B R' F D L F' L2 U R B' D'
35. 12.74 L' B L' F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F B2 D' R2 U' L U2 L2 F2 B' D2 U L F R2 U' R
36. 12.45 F R2 F2 L B2 U2 D' F L' B2 F D R' U' D2 R L2 D R B D2 B2 U D R2
37. 12.91 L R F' R' U L2 D' L' R' B' L F R' U2 L2 F' L D F' D2 F U2 D' F2 L
38. 11.91 U2 B2 D' F2 D2 U2 L R' B2 R2 B D2 U B2 L U2 R2 D L' R' U2 L' F2 U2 D
39. 11.34 F' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 B2 R L D B2 L F2 B U' F2 R2 U D L F D' F D2 B2
40. 13.81 F U B' U2 D' L R' D' R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 L B U' D2 F B D B
41. 12.41 B2 D U' L' R2 F L2 R' D' B D' U' B R' U F R' U2 F L' U' R' D' B2 L2
42. 14.26 F2 R B' R' B F U2 B L D' B' F' L F2 L' U L2 U R U2 R2 D U R' F'
43. 13.32 R2 U' D R2 F2 U B U2 R' D R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' B R2 U' L F B L F
44. 13.14 B U' D F2 U' B U L' R' U' R2 D' B U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F B D2 F2 U' D'
45. 13.86 F2 R B F U' R D2 F' L F U B F2 R2 D2 L' R F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B D' U'
46. 12.69 L' U F L' R U' F2 L' R' D L F2 U L2 U' F' U' B2 L2 B2 R' F U2 D2 R'
47. 11.93 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 L U F' B' U2 R2 F' L F' R F D F U R2 B F2 D
48. 13.93 U' D2 R' B2 R' L2 B L' F D R L' F2 L' U2 R B' F2 D2 U R B2 L2 R' B2
49. 13.70 F2 D2 R D' B D F U2 R F' L R B D' R2 F' U B2 F2 L F' D L B L2
50. 12.04 R' D2 F B' R' L D' L2 R2 F' B R' B2 D2 F' B' R L' D2 F2 L B F L D2
51. 12.57 B R D R B D2 R U' D B D' F2 L' U F L' R F B2 D' F' U' D B' R
52. 14.46 R2 D U L U D' R B2 R2 D U' F L' F2 L2 U2 D' B2 R2 F' L B' D' L2 F2
53. 13.37 B R U' R' B2 U B' R' L U' R2 L' F2 U R2 U' D F' U' F D2 F' B' U B'
54. 12.84 R' U' D' R' U2 L B R2 U B2 F' R2 D R2 D' L' U' L2 F' U' B' F' D' R L
55. 12.63 F' L F2 D R F2 R2 D' L' D U' L2 B U B' L' D2 B2 F2 U2 B' L' B D2 B'
56. 11.88 F' U2 L' R2 U2 L' D2 F' R B2 D' F2 U B R F2 L2 U R' L2 D R D' B U'
57. 13.39 D' L' B F R' L2 D' B2 F R' U' D' R B' F2 L' F D' L' F' R2 D2 R L2 B2
58. 13.64 F U' F D2 L2 R2 F' L R D' F' R2 D' B L' D' F D U' B U' F L2 R' D2
59. 13.12 R' F2 L' F R B2 D2 R' L2 F B2 L2 U R F' L F2 B R2 D' U' F' B' R' D
60. 14.69 F2 U2 B F2 L2 F2 U D2 L R' U' L F' U' F2 D' R' F' U2 B U R' F2 B R2
61. 11.70 F' D' B2 R F2 D' L' R B' D2 B' U2 R U D' B' U D2 F B R2 B' F2 R B'
62. 14.88 R' B D' F D U2 B' D' R L2 F U2 B2 U D' B' D R U L' D F' B2 D2 R2
63. 14.69 D' B D' U2 B2 L' R' B' U' L U2 L F B2 L' R' D2 U' L' R' D' R2 D' R' F2
64. 13.04 L U D2 R L2 D B U' B2 F L' D' L U R' L F' B D L' D B R' D2 L
65. 14.41 U L' D L R F2 D B R' L' B R' B2 F R L' B D' L' F U2 L B' U2 D'
66. 11.72 D R F' R2 U' D B' U' F' U L' R2 B' L B2 F L' B R2 L B2 F U' L2 F
67. 11.25 U2 F2 D' F U B L' R B2 D B R B L F' U D' F L2 D U F L2 R2 D
68. 14.22 U2 R U L' B U' D' L' F U' L' U D' F' B2 U F2 D2 F L' F' L2 R D2 U
69. 11.05 F2 L F2 U D B' F' R2 D R2 D' L' D' B2 L' R' F D2 F' D' B' U2 R' U' D'
70. 13.40 F' B' U' L U2 F' B2 D' L' D2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U2 L2 U D2 B2 L' D2
71. 13.42 U R' L' F U2 B2 U' R U D2 L U F R2 U' L2 D L' R2 D' U2 B2 L R F
72. 13.11 F B R2 B' F2 D F B2 D L R F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 L F2 U2 B R B' U B
73. 13.41 B F U2 F' D2 L F2 D' L2 R' D' L' D2 R L F2 D R' F' B2 D L R2 F' B2
74. 12.24 F L D2 R' D F2 B2 L' D' B' D' F B U D' R B2 R' L F U' D F2 B2 D
75. 11.81 U2 D' B' R2 B L2 B' U F2 R' B' F' D' U' F' D U2 B R L2 B F R' L' D2
76. 13.08 U' B' F2 R2 U D' B' U' D2 B' R U D2 B2 L D2 U' R D2 B' D' U2 F' R L
77. 13.51 L' R' D U' R D2 B' U' L2 R B F2 L D2 F B2 R' D R' U L2 U2 B2 D U2
78. 14.48 L' U D' F2 B' R F D L D' U2 L2 B' F R' B' D' B2 F' R2 L B2 U' L2 R2
79. 11.72 F2 L2 U' B D2 L2 F' B2 D F2 D2 U B2 D R D' U' L2 F2 D' F' R' L' B' D2
80. 13.72 F L D U2 B' L D2 B2 F' D' R2 F' R L' B2 D F' D2 B' U2 L R D2 B U
81. 13.60 D2 R D' B' D F R2 B2 L D B F U2 B' R2 L' F2 U2 D R L' F' B L' U2
82. 11.89 B L' F' L2 B F' L' F U B U F' U F D2 B' U' D L' B2 U' D' F2 D U
83. 13.43 F' R2 U' D' L R D' U F' L U' B F D' B' D' L' F2 R B' D L2 R' B' U'
84. 13.11 R' U2 B F R' D B' U' L2 D' F R F' L U R B' D U2 F' U F2 B2 R D2
85. 15.42 D' L' R2 F' L R' F2 B' R L F' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B F2 L' U2 F R' U F'
86. 13.06 L' B2 D F' D R D2 B' F' R' U' L R B' U' R2 B D B R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2
87. 14.09 D2 R' B' R D' B' U' L' R' F' D F2 U F' U2 B D2 R' L F' D2 R2 L2 F L'
88. 11.34 B R' L F2 R2 D' L2 U F L U R' L U2 D L2 D R F2 D B F' R' F' B2
89. 13.89 F U' B' L2 R' F2 U2 F U F2 B2 D' U R B F2 R B2 U' B F2 L D' F' U'
90. 11.99 B' R' U' D R' L U2 L F' B2 D2 L F B D2 L2 U L2 U2 D2 F D L' B' U
91. 14.62 L' B' U D F2 R L2 U' B' F2 U' R2 F' L F' D' L' B2 D' B' U2 D' L D2 R
92. 12.44 B2 U D' F2 U2 F R' D2 L' D B' R' B2 R2 F' D' B' F2 R2 U D2 B R' D2 B
93. 13.27 L R D B2 R B2 L' R2 B2 F' D F U B D' B' L U' B' D' B U B' L2 F
94. 12.50 R' B' F R D L' U2 R2 F2 R' D U2 L2 F2 U' L' F D' L B2 U2 B2 D2 R' B'
95. 13.72 U' F2 R U B2 L U D2 R L2 D2 R' D R2 D R2 L2 D R2 F R U R L2 D
96. 12.91 L' R' U2 B L' R U D2 F' U2 R' L2 U' R' U B' D L2 D2 L D' F2 L' R F2
97. 10.83 B U2 F U' R' F B R2 L F' B2 L2 F2 B' R U2 R2 L' B' R' B' U2 D2 B' R
98. 11.90 D L2 U' D F2 U2 F' L R B' U2 R' F' D B' L' B2 R2 D U L2 U B U2 F2
99. 13.11 U R D' B F U' B2 D2 R U' R' B U' B F' D' B' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' B2 U2
100. 12.10 L' R D R2 F2 B2 U2 F' L2 D F' R B L' R B L2 B' D' B F' R U2 B2 U2



<3 brahcube


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2010)

38.87 PLL attack.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sub-7 2x2 

Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 6.87
Best Time: 5.10
Worst Time: 11.04
Standard Deviation: 1.2 (18.2%)

1. 5.38 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U' R U
2. 7.74 R' U2 R' F2 U F2 U2 R F'
3. (11.04) U2 R F' U F R2 U2 F2 U'
4. 9.26 U' R U2 R' F2 R F' R
5. (5.10) R2 U R2 U2 R F R2 F U'
6. 7.17 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 R U2 R'
7. 8.26 U F' R F' U R' U2 F2 R
8. 6.18 U F2 R2 U' R U R' F2 R' U'
9. 5.54 U2 R2 F' R U2 R' F
10. 6.18 U2 R2 U F2 U F R U F'
11. 7.52 U2 R' F' R2 F R' F2 U2 F U2
12. 5.53 F2 U' F U R U' R2 U F'


----------



## Truncator (Feb 10, 2010)

PB 3x3

Average of 5: 19.78
1. 19.05 U2 F2 U F D L2 F B' U D' B' L F2 R F2 D2 R' F D' F L2 R' D' U B
2. 21.60 U D2 F B D2 L2 D R' U' B2 F' L2 R2 D' F' R' F R2 L U' F B D2 R' F
3. (36.55) F' U2 B R' U' F U2 D L2 R F B2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 F' U2 B D' F' R2 L U2
4. (18.65) R2 D B U' F2 R U2 D2 F2 B' U2 B' L2 D L D2 B L R2 D2 R F' R2 L' F2
5. 18.70 F R2 D2 R' B' L' R' D2 R2 F D B U B2 R F' B' U2 L B' R' L2 B2 U2 D2 

36 was a pop.

EDIT: I rolled it but a 29 killed the avg. of 12. It was about 22.30 or so.


----------



## ianini (Feb 10, 2010)

Session average: 16.34
1. 14.75 U2 R B F2 U2 B2 D F R' F L' D U2 L F R' D2 U' R2 B D2 U' R U' D' 
2. (14.40) U B2 L2 R2 U B' F L B L2 B' U D L2 U' R2 L D2 R D U2 L2 U D2 B' 
3. 16.86 U F D2 B' R B D L' F' R D2 B F' U B2 R' L' F' B U' D' L F' L B 
4. 17.41 U2 L' U' D2 F' L U2 D2 B' U D' L' R2 B2 U2 D F' U2 F2 U2 L' B D F U2 
5. (18.09) B2 R2 B' U L D' B U2 D2 L B2 U2 B' D' U L' U' F L2 U2 R' U2 F' D2 L' 

New 3x3 PB! Last solved killed a sub16 average.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 10, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.01
worst time: 27.44

current mean of 3: 22.56 (σ = 2.16)
best mean of 3: 17.18 (σ = 2.95)

current avg5: 20.70 (σ = 0.81)
best avg5: 18.83 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 20.67 (σ = 2.26)
FACE PALM. Missed sub 20 a12 by .67 seconds. How stupid.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 10, 2010)

Nonlucky personal best:

15.29

Fairly easy scramble though, I had I think a 3 move cross and 2 F2L pairs coincidently got paired up during the insertion of others.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2010)

OH. 19 was nonlucky, 16 was niklas LL.

best average of 12: 23.45
24.30, 24.19, 23.44, (29.07), 19.08, 23.78, (16.80), 27.60, 23.83, 20.40, 23.29, 24.55


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 10, 2010)

WAZEFISH.

(4.948), 2.578, 2.939, 3.760, 1.057, (0.892), 4.376, 3.944, 3.491, 3.067, 3.645, 3.705 => 3.256 avg LOLOLOL



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.256
1. (4.948) F R F2 U' F' U R2
2. 2.578 U' R' F2 R F2 R F' U'
3. 2.939 U2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U'
4. 3.760 R2 F U' F U F' U R F'
5. 1.057 U R U F U
6. (0.892) U F R U'
7. 4.376 F U R U2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U2
8. 3.944 U R' F R' F U R' U R U2
9. 3.491 R U R2 U' R2 F R' F' R
10. 3.067 F' U R' F' U2 R2 F'
11. 3.645 R' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U
12. 3.705 U F R' U F' U F2 U2 F'


best avg12: 3.256 (σ = 0.88)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 10, 2010)

I IS SUB 17!!!!!!!

Chris Hardwick's definition of sub-X would be to take an average of 100 and see if you are sub-X.

...so I did. And I gotz 16.99 avg of 100

I've been getting sub 17 averages of 12 a lot, but I never bothered with an average of 100


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 10, 2010)

NL PB avg 5, 12 and 100

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.84
worst time: 20.27

current avg5: 12.68 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 11.05 (σ = 0.44)


current avg12: 13.28 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 11.71 (σ = 0.81)

current avg100: 12.83 (σ = 1.55)
best avg100: 12.83 (σ = 1.55)

Finally sub-13!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 10, 2010)

8.15 L2 R U2 L2 B' R' D F2 L2 R' B2 R' U R' F2 L2 F R D L' R D2 R2 F R' 



Spoiler



x2 L' U2 R2 U R U' F U'
y2 x' U R U'
x2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U
z' U F R U R' U' F'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

38 moves


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 10, 2010)

3x3:

11.16, 11.07, 9.36, 12.33, (9.33), 11.49, 10.61, (15.08), 11.62, 13.12, 11.60, 10.57 = 12.29

Not a PB, but pretty darn good for me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I saw GOINS' post count at 1,8xy the other day.



Yea, don't worry about it though.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

New PB: 23:49. Non-lucky


----------



## Escher (Feb 10, 2010)

Take that, Maarten:
http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1821


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 10, 2010)

new lucky PB

11.51


----------



## Tortin (Feb 11, 2010)

1:13.83 'minx solve. While listening to The Mysterious Ticking Noise. xDD  I messed up on the corner PLL, though.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 11, 2010)

new PB average, first time I have hit two 30's during one set. I still have a lot of improvement to make on the cross. 

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 45.27

Fastest Time: 36.94
Slowest Time: 53.55
Standard Deviation: 04.85 

Individual Times:
1) 46.36 L2 F B2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F B' R2 U L2 R' B2 R2 L' F' B L' F2 D U' B'
2) 48.30 D' R U' R D L2 R2 D2 L2 U B' R' F2 U2 D' F2 D L B' D' L2 R2 F2 L2 B'
3) 49.66 D L2 F B U' D B' R D2 L F' U2 D F' B2 U' F' B' U D R D' U F2 U
4) 38.46 L2 F' D2 L' R U' R2 D2 L2 F' B2 D' R B F U2 R' L2 F2 D' F2 L R2 U L2
5) 47.09 B2 D F R' L' D L' R' B2 U2 L' R U2 R' F2 U' D B2 F2 L R2 D2 B' F2 D2
6) 50.03 D' U L' F' B2 U' D B2 U D' L' D2 B R' D' L' R' D' B' R B R2 U' R F2
7) 36.94 U D' B' U L D' B2 R' F' R U2 B F' R U' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R D2 B L' B
8) 42.53 L' B2 L' R U2 B F L' U F R F' D L' R2 B U' L' U B L2 D U F2 D2
9) 43.02 D2 F2 U F U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B D B' D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 R U'
10) 43.05 D' F2 R2 F R' F2 R' B' D2 U2 F2 D L2 F' R' L' F' R L' D2 R F' D B2 D2
11) 53.55 F U L F' D' B2 R D' L' D2 F2 R' D2 F' D' R' U' B' R2 F2 D U B2 U D2
12) 44.25 L' U' L2 R F2 L2 U R F' U2 L2 B F2 U2 R' L' F2 L' R' F2 R' F L2 B R2


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my FII last night, with it I took my PB RA12 from 28.40 on my friend's AV to 27.84 in 15 solves (after not cubing for a month). Then tonight I did another 14 solves with an RA12 of 26.35 

Needless to say, I like the FII. I also solved my 5x5 6x6 and 7x7 and really really like the YJ 4x4's outer layer, much better than my mini QJ's.


----------



## Faz (Feb 11, 2010)

F2 R' F2 R F' R' U F U 
Epic 2x2 looking ahead ftw

z y U' R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2 R F2 R2 U2

Who cares about the time >_>


----------



## blah (Feb 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 38.87 PLL attack.


I thought you turned slow.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 11, 2010)

blah said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > 38.87 PLL attack.
> ...


I do. But the type F2 doesn't.

Skewb Ultimate average of 12: avg12: 43.83 (σ = 5.57)
56.42, 43.02, 48.50, 39.68, 48.37, 41.25, 42.30, (22.95), 39.57, 35.86, (58.50), 43.34
22.95 was lucky, probability is about 1/9 with my method...


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 11, 2010)

Statistics for 02-11-2010 02:11:31

Average: 13.48
Standard Deviation: 0.97
Best Time: 9.67
Worst Time: 15.39
Individual Times:
1.	13.88	(0,-1) (0,4) (3,0) (1,0) (-4,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-2,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,3) (3,3) (-5,0) (3,5) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,3)
2.	12.39	(0,-4) (-3,-3) (-2,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (-3,0) (2,2) (4,0) (3,0) (3,3) (3,4) (6,0) (-3,2) (3,0) (4,0)
3.	14.27	(0,6) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (6,5) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (-5,3) (5,0) (1,2) (0,2) (-1,0) (-4,0) (-2,4) (4,0) (6,0)
4.	(15.39)	(6,0) (0,6) (-3,3) (2,1) (4,0) (6,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (2,0) (0,2) (6,2) (0,5) (6,0) (1,0) (-4,0)
5.	15.19	(0,-1) (0,-3) (6,3) (0,1) (6,3) (-3,3) (5,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,1) (2,0) (2,2) (2,5)
6.	12.86	(0,-4) (-2,-3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (5,2) (6,4) (0,3) (2,0) (-4,1) (-2,0) (6,5) (0,1) (0,4) (0,1) (-2,4)
7.	(9.67)	(0,-1) (-3,6) (0,3) (6,4) (6,3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,1) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,0) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,3) (2,0) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,0)
8.	14.20	(0,-1) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (-4,4) (0,4) (-5,0) (0,3) (5,2) (0,1) (3,2) (-2,4) (6,4) (2,2) (-5,0)
9.	12.23	(0,-4) (3,6) (3,4) (6,0) (6,3) (-5,2) (6,0) (-3,2) (4,0) (0,2) (0,5) (0,2) (5,0) (1,0) (-5,2) (2,4) (4,0)
10.	12.35	(0,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,5) (0,4) (-1,4) (0,3) (-5,2) (4,1) (0,2) (2,0) (-2,4) (6,4) (0,1) (5,0) (0,1)
11.	13.10	(6,-4) (-3,1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,2) (6,4) (0,5) (4,0) (0,3) (0,5) (3,0) (-3,1) (-1,5) (6,1) (-1,0) (0,5)
12.	14.33	(-3,5) (1,-2) (0,2) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,1) (6,5) (6,3) (3,5) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,5) (4,0) (0,2) (-4,0)


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess this is sort of an accomplishment, well not really but anyway.
I solved all the 4x4x4 except I had a flipped dedge because of OLL parity. 
If you count this as a solve, (which it doesn't) my time was 3:42.96.
I actually havn't done a timed solved yet because I haven't learnt any algorithms for the 4x4 and I just DNF if I run into a parity.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2010)

Just learn the dingohunter algs.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 11, 2010)

joey said:


> Just learn the dingohunter algs.



???:confused:


----------



## Edward (Feb 11, 2010)

The last a12 Im gonna do in a while. Just happend to be a PB .
Also a PB a5 within the PB a12.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.28
worst time: 23.30

current avg5: 13.83 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 13.57 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 15.69 (σ = 2.11)
best avg12: 15.69 (σ = 2.11)

session avg: 15.69 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 16.04

17.92, 19.60, 23.30, 15.22, 15.29, 16.71, 12.28, 17.71, 13.27, 14.47, 12.97, 13.73


----------



## Toad (Feb 11, 2010)

New PB Ave5 and Ave12 

Average: 15.79
Standard Deviation: 1.18


Spoiler



Best Time: 13.28
Worst Time: 17.66
Individual Times:
1.	17.09	L2 R B U2 L2 D U B F' D2 U2 B' L R2 U2 R D B2 L' R U2 F' U R U
2.	16.06	D2 U2 L2 R D' U R2 B' F' L' R B' U' L2 R2 D' L R2 B F D R' U2 R2 F'
3.	(17.66)	F L2 R2 F' R' D2 B F' D2 U' L B F U' F L2 R2 B L U2 L2 F' D F2 U
4.	14.23	B R2 B2 U2 L U2 R U R D U' B2 D2 U F' D' U F2 R F2 R2 F D2 U' B2
5.	(13.28)	B2 F R2 D' U' L' R U B2 F D' U' L D2 L R' U B2 L' D' R' D2 R' U2 B


Average: 17.38
Standard Deviation: 1.62


Spoiler



Best Time: 13.28
Worst Time: 23.28
Individual Times:
1.	16.87	U' B U' L R U2 F D U B' D2 U2 F R' B2 F2 D B L2 R2 B' F2 L D' R'
2.	(23.28)	D' L' D U' L' U2 R2 B2 F' D' U' F U L2 R F' L F' D2 U2 B D2 U' L F
3.	19.27	F2 L2 D' U2 R' F' U L2 R F2 D' B D' U B R' D B2 F' L2 R' F2 D B' U2
4.	15.84	F' L' B2 U B' R U' L' R' D U2 F L' R D' U2 L' F2 R' D' U L' U B2 U2
5.	17.09	L2 R B U2 L2 D U B F' D2 U2 B' L R2 U2 R D B2 L' R U2 F' U R U
6.	16.06	D2 U2 L2 R D' U R2 B' F' L' R B' U' L2 R2 D' L R2 B F D R' U2 R2 F'
7.	17.66	F L2 R2 F' R' D2 B F' D2 U' L B F U' F L2 R2 B L U2 L2 F' D F2 U
8.	14.23	B R2 B2 U2 L U2 R U R D U' B2 D2 U F' D' U F2 R F2 R2 F D2 U' B2
9.	(13.28)	B2 F R2 D' U' L' R U B2 F D' U' L D2 L R' U B2 L' D' R' D2 R' U2 B
10.	19.04	L R' B2 F D2 U' L2 D U L2 F' R U B L' B F' L2 F D2 U' B2 L B2 F
11.	19.56	L2 D U2 B2 F U2 B2 D' L' R B2 L2 R B2 U L' D' B' F' L R' D' L' R2 F
12.	18.16	L' B2 L' D2 U R B' F' R B' F' R' F R D' U' B' F D' U2 L' R' D' U2 B


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> New PB Ave5 and Ave12
> 
> Average: 15.79
> 
> Average: 17.38



Nice one! Hmmm...you're catching me back up again.


----------



## Toad (Feb 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > New PB Ave5 and Ave12
> ...



Meh, just been practicing pretty much only 3x3 for a while... With not having a 4x4 still and everything


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 11, 2010)

6.81, 22.35, 12.84, 21.16, 19.41, 22.04, 17.24, 31.61, 6.58, 17.68, 21.72, 14.33, 13.72, 30.22, 21.67, 14.75, 22.50, 14.48, 19.29, 17.43, 14.94, 18.36, 19.14, 17.80, 14.80 = 18.03 avg25

1. 6.81 (-5,0) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (-3,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (5,4) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (0,1) / (1,0) / (6,-4) /
9. (6.58) (-2,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (-2,-5) /


----------



## vgbjason (Feb 11, 2010)

First sub-20 3x3 average of 5!! yay, noobs!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 11, 2010)

(7.46) B' R2 L U2 D2 F' U B' F2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 D B F2 D L' F U2 B' U2 D' 



Spoiler



y R' D x' U' r' R2
x' y' U R' U' l U' R' U
x U' R U R' U' R U
z' U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



46 moves / 7.46s = 6.17 tps


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 11, 2010)

4.71, 3.58, 2.94, 4.05, 4.06, 5.21, 3.72, 2.84, 5.81, 4.84, 4.16, 3.47, 3.88, 3.55, 6.16, 3.03, 3.25, 4.22, 4.40, 2.75, 3.18, 4.30, 5.05, 4.69, 2.84, 3.69, 3.56, 4.09, 4.15, 5.13, 3.77, 3.43, 3.46, 1.61, 4.72, 4.72, 3.66, 4.15, 4.40, 2.90, 3.05, 4.05, 4.22, 4.75, 3.75, 4.00, 5.44, 4.02, 3.40, 3.80 = 3.98 avg50

Stackmat.


----------



## Overtime (Feb 11, 2010)

I cut a full minute off my 4x4 solves after practicing whenever I was bored, from ~4:00 (it's like 3:58 i think) to 2:53.82


----------



## Overtime (Feb 11, 2010)

Overtime said:


> I cut a full minute off my 4x4 solves after practicing whenever I was bored, from ~4:00 (it's like 3:58 i think) to 2:53.82



just finished the average of 5

5:	03:17.17	x
4:	03:58.75	x <-- messed up centers by accident when pairing :/
3:	02:47.81	x
2:	02:47.87	x
1:	02:53.82	x


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

3x3 solve 15.08 w/ influenced OLL skip

I use VHF2L to influence the LL edges. I get OLL skips alot 

didn't get the scramble

Its a new overall personal best for me 

This is sad because I just got an LL skip of 16.55.....


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 11, 2010)

I am switching to color neutral, which isn't as hard as I first thought. Here is my first AO 12 completely neutral.

Statistics for 02-11-2010 17:44:51

Average: 19.52
Standard Deviation: 3.65
Best Time: 15.11
Worst Time: 29.19
Individual Times:
1.	20.91	F' D2 U L R2 D L2 B2 U' L R2 U R U' L R2 B' F' D L' R2 B' F' L' B2
2.	24.30	F' U' B F' L2 F2 U' L R2 F' D B2 L' D' B' F' D U F R' D U' L D' R2
3.	15.86	L D2 B' L R' F' D2 U2 R D L' R2 D' R2 U' L' F2 U' B L' R2 B' U L2 R'
4.	(15.11)	B2 F2 L' R' B2 R2 B F D2 B' F U' B F D U' B' D U L F2 L2 R2 F' U
5.	17.02	F2 R2 B F2 L' R B2 F R B' D B' F' U2 L F2 D' U L2 R F' D2 U' L B2
6.	(29.19)	D2 B2 F' L' R' U' B2 F' R2 F' R2 D' R D2 B2 L' R' F L R2 B' U B' U' L
7.	18.11	L' R' B D R B D2 U' F2 D L2 D2 U L2 R2 D' U2 R B L B' F2 D' U F'
8.	20.88	D U R U2 L2 R D' U' R2 D' L R' D2 B2 L R F' R D L2 R2 U2 B F2 D2
9.	15.56	R2 D2 F D U2 F L2 B U' F' D U2 R' B' F R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 D' U
10.	16.83	L' D2 U' L' F2 L B F2 L' R2 B L' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B' F' L2 R' D2 L2 R2 U
11.	28.64	L' R' B2 F2 D' U F D2 B R2 D2 F L B2 R B2 F D U B F L' R D2 U'
12.	17.11	F' U' L2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 U B F D2 L D L' R2 D R2 B R D' U R' F2

You can tell what solves I didn't use white or yellow cross for, but one of the 16's was blue cross I think.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> <R,U> average of 12: 6.31
> 
> ...



<R,U> average of 12: 5.91

fun 

5.21, (7.27), 6.24, 5.69, 5.95, 6.33, 6.06, (3.28), 6.21, 7.24, 4.36, 5.83


Spoiler



1. 5.21 U R U2 R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2
2. (7.27) U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U'
3. 6.24 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U R U R U2 R' U
4. 5.69 U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U R2 U R U' R U2 R U R U R' U2 R2 U
5. 5.95 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R U2 R U2 R2 U R U2 R2
6. 6.33 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U' R U' R U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'
7. 6.06 R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U' R'
8. (3.28) U2 R U2 R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U
9. 6.21 U' R' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R U R U R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U
10. 7.24 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U R2 U' R U R2 U2
11. 4.36 U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U
12. 5.83 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U R' U2 R' U R' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2010)

*I JUST DID A FEET SOLVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!!!!11111111oneone*

Sorry about being hyper-active


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *I JUST DID A FEET SOLVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!!!!11111111oneone*
> 
> Sorry about being hyper-active


now come to indiana winter and do one in comp


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > [lots of big red text]
> ...



Um... look at my location 

Lol and I think it took like 15 minutes


----------



## Kian (Feb 12, 2010)

14.46, 13.79, (17.13), (12.70), 15.20, 13.65, 15.87, 14.75, 14.55, 15.01, 16.10, 13.93 Average- 14.73

I will eventually not be slow.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 12, 2010)

Kian said:


> 14.46, 13.79, (17.13), (12.70), 15.20, 13.65, 15.87, 14.75, 14.55, 15.01, 16.10, 13.93 Average- 14.73


:O
Kian's fast!


----------



## Kian (Feb 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > 14.46, 13.79, (17.13), (12.70), 15.20, 13.65, 15.87, 14.75, 14.55, 15.01, 16.10, 13.93 Average- 14.73
> ...



You mean "less slow".

Also, sub 15 took me 1174 days so I wouldn't expect sub 14 anytime soon


----------



## Escher (Feb 12, 2010)

L B D B' U' D2 F2 B2 R D U' R F' D' U' B2 F2 R' L D B' R L2 F L

7.93 NL

y' R' F' y' D2 R' D

y' R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'

Then I have no idea what I did next, something like: 

y' U2 R U R' U L' U2 L
U R U R' U R U' R'
and then I ended up with R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' and T perm, no AUF, which makes 23 move LL and roughly 59 move solution, so roughly 7.4 tps...


Continued it and got all NL (but easy): 

Average of 5: 9.41
1. (7.93) L B D B' U' D2 F2 B2 R D U' R F' D' U' B2 F2 R' L D B' R L2 F L 
2. 8.16 R L' B2 U B' F' R' B2 R' D R B' R U D F2 D2 L' D2 U' L D' R' U' L' 
3. (10.94) F' B R2 U2 L B L2 F2 U B2 L' F' R' B U B' U2 F U D R D2 U R2 B 
4. 9.92 D U2 F L' R' D B F' L' D' U L' R2 D2 R2 F D R' B2 F' L R' U B2 U2 
5. 10.14 D U L B' L2 D' U' F R L' F U D' L2 D' F2 U' L' B' D2 U F R' D U2 

And then just got this racing in irc:
Average of 12: 10.41
1. 9.51 R F2 R2 B2 R' B D2 R' D' R' U2 F2 B R F2 B L2 D2 R' L F2 D2 B F' R2 
2. 10.93 F' R U' F2 U2 B L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' B R2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 R L U L 
3. 11.28 R U2 F' D2 B D' B' D F2 B' L' B' U R' D F2 B R' L' U R' L B R F 
4. (12.61) U R B R' F B U' D' R' U2 F2 R2 U B L2 U B L R' D' L' D R' B2 F 
5. 11.93 L' D B D2 B' R' U2 R' F' D' F2 L' D' R2 F2 U L D2 L' B2 D' L R2 D2 U2 
6. 9.68 U' L2 F2 U' F' U' B2 F2 D B' U L F B' R' F2 B L' D' F2 B U' F' R F' 
7. 10.77 L B D2 U B' L2 D2 L B2 F2 L B' U2 D L' U' B' F D' L D2 L' D R B 
8. (8.22) D' U2 L F B R' F2 B L2 R2 F B L D' U2 R F2 L B U' F2 L U R U2 
9. 10.75 R2 F U' F' R2 U D2 B2 U' B F L D R' F' D B' L B D B' D2 R2 U L2 
10. 9.62 U' L2 F L2 R2 U R' U' B R D L F2 U L B' L B2 U' B2 R D2 F2 B D 
11. 10.01 B D' F2 R' B L' B U' R L U' L2 R2 F D B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 D 
12. 9.60 B2 R' D U' R' B' F L2 B2 R F U B2 L D F2 L2 D B' R2 D U L' R' D2 

8-12 = 9.74 avg of 5


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay first sub-1:20 4x4 avg of 5 

1:22.76 1:16.32 (1:40.55) (1:14.60) 1:17.45 => 1:18.84

Coincidentally, my next solve was a 1:18.84


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 12, 2010)

PB average of 100 - 19.17
cubes solved: 100/100
non-rolling
fastest solve - 14.08
slowest solve - 31.81
No lubrication in my cube and its dusty/dirty, cleaning soon.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> 7.93 NL
> 
> Average of 5: 9.41
> 
> Average of 12: 10.41



You are scaring me! Bravo!


----------



## Escher (Feb 12, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > 7.93 NL
> ...



Thx 
I'm getting a few new cubes soon (I hate this F) and a better webcam, so watch out 
Having lots of free time helps too


----------



## ianini (Feb 12, 2010)

5x5 single pb! 2:12.11
35-70-22
Good edges and bad 3x3 part.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got a freaking awesome average of 50: 23.47. Also PB AO5, AO12, and NLS. Probably the most consistent day I've had so far. Or just one of those random improvements that people seem to get.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 13.01
> worst time: 27.44
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 13, 2010)

Escher said:


> and a better webcam, so watch out



OMG sound?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 13, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.20
worst time: 27.04

current mean of 3: 21.40 (σ = 4.44)
best mean of 3: 19.15 (σ = 2.10)

current avg5: 21.03 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 19.43 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 20.50 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 20.50 (σ = 1.73)

session avg: 20.50 (σ = 1.73)
session mean: 20.68
HOW CAN I STILL MISS SUB 20!?!?
Time to metronome practice.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 13, 2010)

close: (done with cubetimer, lol):
(19.46), 28.89, 21.85, 20.77, (19.88) = 20.83
one of these was PLL skip, one of the last two, but I forget which one.


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got a 4x4 LL skip with no parities and no AUF. 1/248832 chance...
Not sure if that's an accomplishment but I don't think it's something many people can say they've had.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Just got a 4x4 LL skip with no parities and no AUF. 1/248832 chance...
> Not sure if that's an accomplishment but I don't think it's something many people can say they've had.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 13, 2010)

wat

1. 14.92 B2 R2 F2 R' D L R B2 R' U' L D B2 F2 U2 F2 U R' B2 R2 U' B2 U L F'


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally I have broken 10 tps!

T-perm in 1.35


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

Truncator said:


> wat
> 
> 1. 14.92 B2 R2 F2 R' D L R B2 R' U' L D B2 F2 U2 F2 U R' B2 R2 U' B2 U L F'


love that scramble, i got a 19.97 on it, my F2L with the x cross and regular cross was like 10 seconds


----------



## Tortin (Feb 13, 2010)

1:12.53 'minx solve.  and 1:21.12 mean of 3. 1:19.48, 1:31.36, 1:12.53.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

Clock

8.82, 7.72, 8.44, 8.11, 7.74 = 8.10 for weekly.

I might even get WR sometime


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 13, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I might even get WR*S* sometime



Fixed.  How about next weekend?


----------



## Escher (Feb 13, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.28
1. 2.15 F' R F R F2 U2 F' R U' 
2. 2.37 R2 U R U' F2 R U' F2 
3. (3.56) U F' U F U' R2 F2 R' 
4. 2.17 U2 F2 U F' U2 R2 F2 U' 
_5. 1.66 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' F R' U2 
6. (1.38) R U' R' U' F' U R' 
7. 1.64 F2 R' U2 R U R' U2 F U' 
8. 3.29 F' R2 F' R' F U  R' F2 R 
9. 2.08 F2 R U' R' U2 R F2 _
10. 3.15 U' F2 U F2 U' R' U R2 
11. 2.63 U2 R' U' R' F U2 F U' F2 
12. 1.65 U R2 U R' F2 R' U2 F' R U'

1.79 avg of 5 in that.
LOADS of 1 look solves. Now I know how it feels to be Faz


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 13, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 2.28
> 1. 2.15 F' R F R F2 U2 F' R U'
> 2. 2.37 R2 U R U' F2 R U' F2
> 3. (3.56) U F' U F U' R2 F2 R'
> ...



Wow! Looks like your 2x2 speedbld is paying off


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I might even get WR*S* sometime
> ...



I'm not going.


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2010)

Not going.. to benelux??


----------



## Toad (Feb 13, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 2.28
> 1. 2.15 F' R F R F2 U2 F' R U'
> 2. 2.37 R2 U R U' F2 R U' F2
> 3. (3.56) U F' U F U' R2 F2 R'
> ...



Errr wow... Stackmat or keyboard?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 13, 2010)

Average of 5: 11.20
1. 12.46 B' L F' D R L' U' R2 B R L2 D2 U L' B2 R U2 R L2 B2 D2 U2 L F R'
2. (12.62) U B' U R F2 L B L' B2 F2 U D' L' D2 B' L' R2 F2 B U' L2 U' L' R U'
3. 10.62 D L' U B2 L' R' F' D2 B U L F B R' F R' U2 R2 L U D2 B' R' F2 R
4. (10.44) U2 R2 F B D2 F L' U2 R' D' U2 R' B2 F' L' U2 B' R2 F' B D L2 B2 L' B'
5. 10.52 B L R2 U' R2 F' B' D2 L' R2 B' F D' B' F2 U2 D2 R' F2 R D' R L' U' B' 

All solves were non-lucky.

I tried to roll out the two 12s, bu failed terribly:
I got a 12.65 with 2-look OLL and E-Perm. FMCL.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

joey said:


> Not going.. to benelux??


And all other comps this weekend.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 13, 2010)

4x4:

1:01.00, 51.91, 1:09.77, 57.57, 1:01.29, 1:02.12, 1:04.42, 1:00.59, (1:15.50), 1:01.53, (49.11), 1:05.70 = 1:01.59

That was awesome.
Second sub-50 ever  OLL skip, I don't care =)

EDIT:

Avg of 42: 1:05.02
1:20.63, 51.76, 1:01.60, 1:14.74, 56.90, 1:12.74, 1:06.96, 52.80, 1:06.78, 59.78, (1:33.30), 59.66, 1:17.55, 1:06.96, 1:05.90, 1:00.90, 1:22.45, 1:01.00, 51.91, 1:09.77, 57.57, 1:01.29, 1:02.12, 1:04.42, 1:00.59, 1:15.50, 1:01.53, (49.11), 1:05.70, 1:04.74, 1:07.07, 1:12.73, 56.65, 1:06.01, 1:04.96, 55.18, 1:05.85, 1:09.28, 1:03.91, 1:15.33, 1:08.62, 1:01.00

Sub-1s: 10.


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2010)

LOLWUT
7.08 non-lucky
F U2 L' U' D' F' D2 U2 L U2 R' L' U2 D' L' D B D' U F' U2 D F' B' U2 
x' L' D' L D2 L' D R' 
U' L' U L
R' U' R
U L U L' U' L U L'
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U

43 moves
6.07 tps


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

y2 x' R' U' R U2 R' U r' x'
U' R' U R
L' U' L
U R U R' U' R U R'
F R U R' U' F'
L U L' y R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U

That's how I did it. Same solution  I was slower though; 9.26 :/


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol I think the 7.08 had 43 moves as well (or 42)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 13, 2010)

13.86 average of 100 


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.07
worst time: 17.54

current avg5: 13.25 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 12.77 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 13.42 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 13.12 (σ = 0.86)

current avg100: 13.86 (σ = 1.49)
best avg100: 13.86 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 13.86 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 13.85



Times


Spoiler



12.31, 13.88, 13.13, 13.42, 10.85, 17.23, 14.20, 12.17, 12.56, 13.93, 14.72, 12.72, 14.59, 14.65, 12.13, 13.98, 15.26, 12.54, 12.47, 16.06, 12.93, 15.05, 9.69, 15.42, 13.80, 15.56, 12.66, 13.53, 15.88, 14.41, 13.32, 14.45, 12.71, 13.12, 12.31, 15.38, 14.18, 13.72, 15.34, 14.31, 13.12, 15.23, 14.87, 13.55, 11.50, 16.59, 11.08, 14.59, 13.41, 14.87, 11.26, 14.16, 14.94, 14.22, 14.53, 9.47, 14.70, 16.42, 15.66, 13.43, 17.16, 14.61, 12.65, 15.06, 13.97, 11.68, 16.38, 13.69, 12.85, 12.86, 13.87, (17.54), 15.77, 14.21, 14.40, 15.12, 14.64, 12.72, 13.72, 11.47, 15.87, 16.03, 13.80, 14.52, 14.41, 15.06, 12.55, (9.07,) 12.92, 13.37, 13.91, 13.27, 13.28, 15.05, 12.69, 12.33, 11.81, 15.07, 13.69, 13.72





Spoiler



1. 12.31 L' U2 F U B' D2 R L F D' U' F R2 U' D' L D B U B2 R' F2 L2 D' B2 
2. 13.88 F' D U' L' F' L R F' U R L F L D' L2 F U2 D' B F R B F R2 F' 
3. 13.13 L U R' L2 U L' D U B2 D F2 B R L F' U' B D R U' F2 U' L' D' F 
4. 13.42 U L B' F' U2 F2 U' L2 U2 D B2 R' D' F2 B' L D' F D L2 R2 U' L' F' D2 
5. 10.85 R' B2 R B2 U' F' B L' F' L' F2 D' U' B L2 F' L2 D B L F' U D2 B F' 
6. 17.23 D2 F D' R' L' B R2 B D U2 R' F2 R2 B R F R' L U' L2 R2 F2 R F2 L2 
7. 14.20 F R2 U2 D B2 F' U R2 L' F' L' B D' R2 D2 U' B F2 R' B F2 D' F R' D2 
8. 12.17 L U D2 L R F' U2 F L D B' L B R D2 U' B2 U' B U' F2 D R L' B 
9. 12.56 F' L' B2 R D B2 U' D' F' U F2 L' F U B2 R2 F2 L R B D R' D B2 R' 
10. 13.93 B' U' F2 B L2 D B2 R' F' B D2 F B' D2 F2 L' U' R2 B' F D L' D' F2 U2 
11. 14.72 L2 U' R2 D' U' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 F' R L' U B' F' D' L' B F' U D' L U2 L 
12. 12.72 L R' D2 R' U2 B R' F B D' L2 F2 U2 D' F2 B' R B U' F2 D2 B' U2 L' U' 
13. 14.59 F2 U2 L' R2 B2 U F' B U L B2 F' L' R F' L U' L2 R B2 F' R L D F' 
14. 14.65 L' U2 L2 R' F R D U B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L' F D U B L F2 B2 L' D R' U2 
15. 12.13 B D2 F B2 R2 B' F' L R' D' R' F' L D' R D' B' D U' R2 U' L' U2 F' L2 
16. 13.98 R' L' U' D B' L' U L R F2 D' R' U R B2 L' D' R2 D R B2 D2 L' D2 R 
17. 15.26 D' B' U' F' L' R' B' R L' D2 F D L' R B2 F2 L' D' B F2 L2 B2 R L' U2 
18. 12.54 U' L2 D2 L' U B2 L R D U' B F2 L F' R2 F' R U L F D' L' B F' U' 
19. 12.47 R2 U2 F2 U' B' U' R B' L' F2 D' L2 B2 U L U B F' D' U' B' F2 R' L2 B' 
20. 16.06 B F' L D B2 L B R' F2 U B L' F L D' L' U F2 B' D2 R B R2 D2 F' 
21. 12.93 D' F' D2 R' F D' R2 L' F R' D F2 U F2 R B2 D2 L' B2 F U2 R' B F U 
22. 15.05 L2 R F2 R' F' R' U' B' F2 L R2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 F' L' U2 D' B' R' L' B2 
23. 9.69 D2 B L' U R2 L D R' F2 R F2 U2 L' B L2 F' B' D2 R B U F' B R' L2 
24. 15.42 R U' L U R2 D' L F' L' B' D F' B' D2 F' B' R2 D' L' D2 F' D B2 U R' 
25. 13.80 F2 D' F2 D F L' B L' F' D2 B' L B L U D2 R2 B2 L U' D' B2 L' R B 
26. 15.56 R U' F B' R U2 R' D U2 B2 U L D2 B2 F2 D' B U R' D2 U' F U' R' B' 
27. 12.66 U R2 L B' L2 U F' R' D U' B R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 D' B D2 U L' R D2 
28. 13.53 U D L' B' L R2 B' R' L U2 B2 U2 D2 R L U F' B' U R2 F' R2 L' D' F2 
29. 15.88 U D' L2 F L2 D2 L' U' R U2 L' D2 F B' D B U' R F2 D2 F U2 B D U 
30. 14.41 D' R B' U' F L B R D2 L F R' B' R U D' L B' D' F2 D' B2 F' R2 U 
31. 13.32 B D B' U R F' U' L' D2 B F2 R2 F D' R2 B2 R' D' F2 L2 B L2 F R D 
32. 14.45 U L U2 B2 R2 F L2 F L' D2 L2 R B2 F R' B' F' U2 F L U2 R F L F2 
33. 12.71 R' F' R' U2 D F' B U' L B' D L B2 D' F' U2 L' R B2 R L' F R2 U' B2 
34. 13.12 F2 B L B' R F2 U2 D2 R B' R' L F U2 D2 B' R' U D' F D' B U' F' U' 
35. 12.31 B' R2 B' R' D2 B' D' F L2 U2 L F2 R' U' F2 D' F' L2 U' F U F2 U' R2 L 
36. 15.38 R' F' R L B' D' F2 U R' F B R L B' U2 B2 U F' L B D L' B' U F2 
37. 14.18 D' B2 F' U2 F' B2 U L2 U L2 R' B L2 R2 F' U' B' U' D B D2 U2 R' B2 D' 
38. 13.72 D B L' R' D2 L' B' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' D R2 B F2 R2 D' L F2 U D2 L' U L' 
39. 15.34 U L2 U' F2 B' L D F' B U2 B' D L' D' R' B' F2 U' L D' U F2 R2 D L 
40. 14.31 B' R' L2 U2 L2 D L2 F' B' R D' B R' B D2 R2 L' D F' D2 F2 D F L2 D' 
41. 13.12 F R B U R B D' R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 R' L2 U' D' R F U2 B' F D' 
42. 15.23 L2 R' B2 R' D2 F L R' U' F' R' U' B2 R2 B U2 F B' L' F2 R L' D U' F2 
43. 14.87 B' U2 R' F B2 U' B' R L' U2 L' F U R2 F2 D R B R2 F' D L2 F' D L 
44. 13.55 U' L D2 L2 U2 B R2 B' D' B R2 L U2 B F' L' R2 U D2 R2 L' B' L2 D2 F 
45. 11.50 L' D' U' B' U2 D R' L U F R' D' U' B F U R2 L2 U2 R' D2 R U2 D F 
46. 16.59 L F' D2 F2 L2 F D2 F' D L F' L2 R2 B L U2 F2 L U B' U' D F2 B2 L 
47. 11.08 B U2 R' D2 R L2 B2 R U2 L F2 B U2 L2 R2 D2 B' L' F B U' R B F' U' 
48. 14.59 L2 B2 U L R F2 B2 D U' B2 R' U B2 F2 L' B' D' B2 L' F2 B' R' B' R2 F' 
49. 13.41 B2 R L2 D' R2 F' L2 D B F R2 F' L2 F' D' B' F2 R2 L' D B2 F U' B' U2 
50. 14.87 D' F L' U' B2 U F L U2 B2 D' U F' D B2 R U2 R' D B D R2 B D2 B 
51. 11.26 D F2 D' B U' L D L2 B2 R B2 D2 B F' D' B L D F R2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 
52. 14.16 F' L2 B2 F2 L' B D F R2 F2 R' D' R2 B R U' F2 D B' U D2 L2 B2 L D' 
53. 14.94 R F' B' U2 D' B' U L' R2 U D F2 B R' U2 F U L' F2 L2 B2 D2 R U' L2 
54. 14.22 F' U' D2 R2 L' B F L B D' U' L B D2 R' L' D' L2 F R D' L F' L' F 
55. 14.53 R U2 B2 D2 F' U2 D L R2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 R' B' F R' B D' B' U' L R2 F2 
56. 9.47 R F' R' L2 U' D2 L R B L' U F D' R D L' B' L R' U B R2 B L F2 
57. 14.70 D' F U2 F' B2 D2 R2 D2 B' R U2 L' F' B L' R2 U D B R' U2 R' B U R2 
58. 16.42 D2 B' U2 D L' B2 F2 U L2 B D' U B2 R' U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' F' U2 R' D L 
59. 15.66 F B' L D2 U F' U R L B L D' B U B' U D' R' L F' R' U2 L' U2 D 
60. 13.43 F' D U2 L' R B2 L' B2 U R2 D R' L2 D' R B' F L D2 U' R' F' L' R2 B2 
61. 17.16 U2 D' R' B' R' U' L2 F2 L2 U L B U B2 F' R2 F R F' D2 B2 L F R' D 
62. 14.61 U D' B R2 F B2 D L2 U2 L2 B R2 B' D U R2 F' L F' D' B' F' U' F L' 
63. 12.65 D U L U2 R' U' B' F' U' B U R D2 F R D2 L' R2 F U2 D2 R' L2 D' L 
64. 15.06 F' B' U D L F2 R2 B2 U2 R B' F' R D' F L D2 B D2 L' F' L B R F 
65. 13.97 F2 B' R2 L' U' D2 F' L F2 R2 D' U' F2 L R U B2 L' U2 D2 B L D' L' R 
66. 11.68 B' D' F' L2 F2 L2 U2 L R' D2 B D F' D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B L2 B2 R2 F' B2 R' 
67. 16.38 D U L' F' D L2 D2 B' D' R' F2 D2 U F' B2 R B2 L2 D B' F2 D L B' D' 
68. 13.69 F U' B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U L' D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' L2 U2 R U' F2 L D' L2 B 
69. 12.85 L2 B U' R2 L D' U F' R' B D L2 R' U2 D2 R L2 F2 D2 B F U2 R2 U' F 
70. 12.86 R U' B R2 U B F2 U2 R' U2 F' L U2 F' U2 D R2 B2 L' B' F U2 L' D L2 
71. 13.87 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B L2 B2 L' F L2 F2 D L2 D' R D R2 L' F' R' L' D2 U2 R' 
72. (17.54) U' R2 D2 R' D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R' L' B' U B R2 L F' U2 R' B' L D' L' F B2 
73. 15.77 R' D2 R U' D L2 B2 R D F' R' D R' L D2 B F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B F' D2 R' 
74. 14.21 R B U' D R2 U D B' L' R U2 F' D2 U' F2 R' L2 D2 F' B2 U' L2 D' L' D2 
75. 14.40 F' R' D R D R B' L' B2 R' U' B' D2 U B2 R F2 U' F B R B' L' D B2 
76. 15.12 F' B2 L2 B R' D2 L2 B2 D R' L F L' B2 L2 B U2 F R' D' F2 R2 F' L' R2 
77. 14.64 F' U2 D2 L2 D R2 F U2 D B R2 L' D' U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R 
78. 12.72 F L R2 F B R' F2 B L F2 U' R B L2 F' B' R' B2 F' R' B2 F' D2 R2 B' 
79. 13.72 B L F L' B2 D F' R2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 D B2 L R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U D' F 
80. 11.47 B L' U F' L F R U D L2 D2 U2 F L' F' B D2 R2 B2 D2 B L D2 F2 L2 
81. 15.87 L F' L2 U L' D' B' U' R' D R D L U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 D' L2 F' R L' 
82. 16.03 R B' L R' D R' D' L U R' D' R D2 U R2 D' R2 D R2 B' U' B' F U L' 
83. 13.80 F' U B' U' R D' F' L' D2 F' L2 B L' B R F' B2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L U' 
84. 14.52 L' B2 U2 B' L' F L B2 R D R U L' F B L' D' R2 U' D2 L2 R' U2 B' R' 
85. 14.41 L U' B' F' L' R2 D B' F' D F2 L2 D2 R D' B R L D R L' U2 B U' L 
86. 15.06 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 R L2 U F D' L D' B2 R2 U R B D R2 L' U' L' D R2 L' 
87. 12.55 B R D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' L U2 D' L B U' D' R' U' L U' F B L 
88. (9.07) D' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F' D F2 R F' D U' B2 D2 U R2 U2 R' D R2 U' L' U 
89. 12.92 L B U2 F L2 B' L U R D R F' R' U L F' B' R L2 U R' F L2 D' R2 
90. 13.37 B' U B F' R' D2 R L D L U' R L2 F U2 L' D F D R' U2 L F2 L2 F 
91. 13.91 D' R' U2 L' U2 L2 D U L' U D' B2 R B' R2 U L U' B' F2 L' D2 L2 D2 R 
92. 13.27 B2 R B' L2 F' L B2 D F2 D L F' D2 B F' L B2 R L' F' L' B' L' F' L' 
93. 13.28 B D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' F' R' L D F B U' F L D' U R' B' R D2 U' B 
94. 15.05 L2 U2 L2 B L' B R L' U' D' R2 D2 F2 U' D' B' D F' R U' D' B' D F B2 
95. 12.69 D' L' D L' F B L2 U B D' R' F' B2 D U' R' D' U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 L' 
96. 12.33 L F' R2 F2 U2 B R' F2 L' U2 L2 F U2 B U L' B' U2 D' L R' F2 B' D' F' 
97. 11.81 B R' F' D2 R2 F U D2 L2 U F R2 L F' B2 U2 R2 F' B' D2 R D2 B R2 D 
98. 15.07 L2 U L' F U' B' L2 R2 D' F2 B R L D2 L2 R B2 U R' B2 D' B' F2 L2 R2 
99. 13.69 L R F2 L2 B L' F2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' B D L U2 B L' B2 D2 F R' L U D2 
100. 13.72 L' U2 B R' B2 R2 D L' F L' F D' U2 F D' U' B L' F2 R2 L' D' R U' B2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 13.86 average of 100
> *90. 13.37 B' U B F' R' D2 R L D L U' R L2 F U2 L' D F D R' U2 L F2 L2 F *



wat


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

8.38, 7.76, 9.56, 7.84, 8.27, 8.73, 8.60, (10.24), (6.73), 8.56, 8.40, 8.56 = 8.47


----------



## Edward (Feb 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > 13.86 average of 100
> ...



Easy cross, F2L, forced OLL skip, and A-perm?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > 13.86 average of 100
> ...


Yeah I wish I got that on camera. Always wanted one!

@ trying-to-speedcube........ ?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> @ trying-to-speedcube........ ?


Clock maybe?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > @ trying-to-speedcube........ ?
> ...


i believe so


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 13, 2010)

New PB 10.32s full step with easy F2B
and also full CMLL


----------



## Edward (Feb 13, 2010)

Decided to do an a25 (nothing to do on Saturday). I haven't done an a25 in like, a month, so I think this is a PB.


number of times: 25/25
best time: 12.74
worst time: 19.80

current avg5: 17.41 (σ = 1.41)
best avg5: 15.73 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 17.41 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 16.61 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 16.97 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 16.91


Spoiler



15.75, 16.78, 13.50, 16.14, 18.93, 19.80, 18.12, 14.14, 15.15, 15.51, 19.09, 16.52, 17.36, 19.19, 16.98, 14.43, 15.34, 19.12, 18.35, 18.45, 19.23, 19.18, 15.72, 17.33, 12.74



Ive also reached 900 posts!


----------



## Toad (Feb 13, 2010)

Edward what's your non-lucky and lucky PBs now?


----------



## Edward (Feb 13, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edward what's your non-lucky and lucky PBs now?



Singles?
Lucky: 10.4x
NL: 11.7x


----------



## Toad (Feb 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edward what's your non-lucky and lucky PBs now?
> ...



Niiice!

What cube you use now?


----------



## Edward (Feb 13, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Ghost hand with standard Cube-smith set.


----------



## Toad (Feb 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Oh cool... I don't really like my ghost hand but it is super smooth


----------



## Edward (Feb 13, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


Use it ALOT.
Clean and re-lube every 5 days. After about 4 weeks, it'll be perfect. Also, loosen it just a bit from its original tension. It'll cut corners, and rarely lock up. And it'll be decently fast.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

Clock avg50: 8.72

best time: 6.73

_best avg5: 8.16 (σ = 0.23)_

*best avg12: 8.41 (σ = 0.53)*

_8.38, 7.76, 9.56, *7.84, 8.27*_*, 8.73, 8.60, 10.24, (6.73), 8.56, 8.40, 8.56, 9.18, 7.17, 8.79*, (10.25), 9.86, 7.30, 8.70, 9.14, 9.01, 9.03, 8.24, 7.38, 9.32, 9.08, 8.63, 8.33, 9.17, 9.86, 8.13, 8.34, 9.71, 9.24, 8.23, 8.36, 8.97, 8.70, 8.06, 9.30, 9.18, 9.19, 8.44, 9.39, 9.82, 9.19, 8.86, 8.25, 7.93, 8.32


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sub 5 2x2 avg12:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.44
worst time: 7.16

current avg5: 5.97 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 3.55 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 4.84 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 4.84 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 4.84 (σ = 1.29)
session mean: 4.84



Spoiler



3.65, 2.44, 6.53, 3.28, 3.71, 4.88, 2.83, 5.65, 6.28, 7.16, 5.93, 5.69



yay.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Feb 13, 2010)

WHAT?!
Average of 12: 11.59
1. 11.34 U' R2 L' D' L B' F2 R B' D2 F D2 U L2 D' B2 F R' L U' D2 R' B2 L D
2. 11.14 F R' U F R2 L F' D B2 U2 D R L' D F' L' R F2 L2 B F2 L D F2 B2
3. 12.41 B R2 D2 U2 F U' F' U2 B2 F2 U' R B' U2 B' L' B2 D' U F' D U' B L R'
4. (9.54) R' U2 F' L2 D' R U2 L F D' B L F2 B R' U2 L2 F2 U D L' U D' F' D'
5. 12.99 U' D2 F2 R' L2 D2 L B' D' U F' R U2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 U B' L' R B R2 D
6. 9.77 R' D2 R' B2 U F2 L D' F2 D' U2 L' U L2 R2 F D' B D L U2 B2 R' U B2
7. 10.74 U R' L' D' U2 R B F2 D B2 U R' F B L2 B' F2 L' D U2 R L2 B2 F2 D
8. 11.62 U' B' F2 U' R' B2 L2 U B' F2 L U2 D R D' U2 R F' L2 D' R F U2 R U2
9. (14.14) B2 D2 L R D' B U B' R2 L2 U2 F B2 L D B' D U' F' L D U' R' L2 U
10. 12.04 F' R2 L' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 D' L B F' R' U2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 R' B' U2 L D'
11. 12.49 B2 R L B2 D' U' L2 B R' F B2 R' L' F U F' U R B2 L2 F L2 D' R2 D
12. 11.34 B2 F U' B' U F U2 L U2 B L U2 F' B2 D U2 F L2 F2 B L' F2 U D R2


----------



## Escher (Feb 13, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.60
1. 10.45 U D2 F2 L' U2 D B F' L' R F' L' F D' B F2 R B2 L' U2 B2 L F' L' D2 
2. 12.00 R' F' R L' D F' D' F B2 L2 B' U2 D2 F2 L D' R2 L2 U2 R2 D' L R2 D2 R 
3. (13.99) F2 D B2 D L F2 L R2 F' U R' B2 U' L' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F U' D' B' 
4. 8.32 B2 L2 D' R2 L' F2 B U' R2 D2 B F U' F' D2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L' F B2 D B F2 
5. (7.99) L F U2 D R' L' B2 F' D2 U L2 F' D R' B2 F' U' B2 U2 D' F' L F2 R2 D2 
6. 9.49 R F' R' U D B2 L2 U B D' R' F U B2 U2 D2 B' R U' F' R' D' B2 D' R2 
7. 9.14 R' U B U' R' F2 U2 D2 R B2 F2 R' L' B' R2 L' D2 L R F2 B2 R2 F B L2 
8. 9.60 B' U' D2 L2 D' R2 U D' R' L2 B2 R B2 D L F2 D' B' L' U' D L2 R U2 L' 
9. 8.00 B R2 D' U2 F' U R' U R' U2 B U B' L2 B' L' U' L' U2 B L D' F' B2 U2 
10. 10.03 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' B R' B D B2 L' F2 B2 U2 F' U' D' F D2 U2 F2 L D2 F' 
11. 9.22 F D2 F L2 R' D2 U2 B' F' U R D R' D U2 F' U' F L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 D' 
12. 9.75 F2 D B' L2 R' F B' R D2 R2 F2 R D' F' U2 L R' U2 F' U F2 U' L U L'


Average of 5: 8.88
1. (7.99) L F U2 D R' L' B2 F' D2 U L2 F' D R' B2 F' U' B2 U2 D' F' L F2 R2 D2 
2. 9.49 R F' R' U D B2 L2 U B D' R' F U B2 U2 D2 B' R U' F' R' D' B2 D' R2 
3. 9.14 R' U B U' R' F2 U2 D2 R B2 F2 R' L' B' R2 L' D2 L R F2 B2 R2 F B L2 
4. (9.60) B' U' D2 L2 D' R2 U D' R' L2 B2 R B2 D L F2 D' B' L' U' D L2 R U2 L' 
5. 8.00 B R2 D' U2 F' U R' U R' U2 B U B' L2 B' L' U' L' U2 B L D' F' B2 U2 

8.00 was OLL skip, forced.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Escher (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't care if this is basically a double post.

Average of 12: 9.49
1. 8.32 B2 L2 D' R2 L' F2 B U' R2 D2 B F U' F' D2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L' F B2 D B F2 
2. (7.99) L F U2 D R' L' B2 F' D2 U L2 F' D R' B2 F' U' B2 U2 D' F' L F2 R2 D2 
3. 9.49 R F' R' U D B2 L2 U B D' R' F U B2 U2 D2 B' R U' F' R' D' B2 D' R2 
4. 9.14 R' U B U' R' F2 U2 D2 R B2 F2 R' L' B' R2 L' D2 L R F2 B2 R2 F B L2 
5. 9.60 B' U' D2 L2 D' R2 U D' R' L2 B2 R B2 D L F2 D' B' L' U' D L2 R U2 L' 
6. 8.00 B R2 D' U2 F' U R' U R' U2 B U B' L2 B' L' U' L' U2 B L D' F' B2 U2 
7. 10.03 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' B R' B D B2 L' F2 B2 U2 F' U' D' F D2 U2 F2 L D2 F' 
8. 9.22 F D2 F L2 R' D2 U2 B' F' U R D R' D U2 F' U' F L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 D' 
9. 9.75 F2 D B' L2 R' F B' R D2 R2 F2 R D' F' U2 L R' U2 F' U F2 U' L U L' 
10. 11.02 D R' L D2 B' F2 R2 U' B D R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D B U2 F L' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 
11. (12.12) D U2 R2 L2 F' L R D R' F2 D' R U2 L' U' L U2 B F' R' F L D B L 
12. 10.30 R2 U' L D2 F2 U2 L' U' L2 D' R' B2 L' F L2 R' D2 F B U2 R U' B' L D


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2010)

rowan O_________O


----------



## Toad (Feb 13, 2010)

Rowan, NRs please...


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2010)

Nah, NR avg I should get first, plz, then rowan can take it?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2010)

rowan


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

3x3 Lol.


----------



## Toad (Feb 13, 2010)

joey said:


> Nah, NR avg I should get first, plz, then rowan can take it?



Then I'll take it off him yeh? (it'll last a few years obviously...)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 13, 2010)

2x2 avg100:

4.70, 3.81, 3.12, 5.18, 3.86, 4.06, 3.04, 2.34, 5.02, 4.31, 7.62, 3.71, 5.34, 6.62+, 3.37, 3.43, 4.77, 7.17+, 6.02, 6.47, 3.40, 4.44, 3.29, 4.90, 5.18, 2.92, 3.86, 4.83, 3.45, 6.28, (8.54), 4.44, 4.80, 3.37, 5.59, 6.94+, 5.79, 7.99+, 5.29, 3.71, 5.02, 5.21, 4.07, 4.94, 6.43, 4.92, 4.71, 5.71, 7.03, 4.22, 5.19, 4.06, 3.94, 4.62, (1.20), 3.10, 2.39, 3.71, 5.00, 2.96, 6.41, 5.09, 3.14, 4.36, 3.75, 3.01, 3.87, 5.20, 2.65, 6.21, 4.12, 2.18, 3.96, 3.28, 3.37, 3.21, 5.08, 4.49, 3.75, 5.08, 4.45, 6.29, 3.75, 5.22, 4.49, 3.64, 4.59, 6.81, 3.68, 3.08, 4.51, 4.69, 4.03, 4.07, 4.24, 5.71, 4.54, 3.78, 2.59, 5.58

Average = 4.53

Best avg12: 3.75, 3.01, 3.87, 5.20, 2.65, (6.21), 4.12, (2.18), 3.96, 3.28, 3.37, 3.21 = 3.64 (PB)

Best avg5: (4.62), (1.20), 3.10, 2.39, 3.71 = 3.07

Best solve: (1.20) F U2 F' R2 F U R' U


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes said:


> 2x2 avg100:
> 
> 4.70, 3.81, 3.12, 5.18, 3.86, 4.06, 3.04, 2.34, 5.02, 4.31, 7.62, 3.71, 5.34, 6.62+, 3.37, 3.43, 4.77, 7.17+, 6.02, 6.47, 3.40, 4.44, 3.29, 4.90, 5.18, 2.92, 3.86, 4.83, 3.45, 6.28, (8.54), 4.44, 4.80, 3.37, 5.59, 6.94+, 5.79, 7.99+, 5.29, 3.71, 5.02, 5.21, 4.07, 4.94, 6.43, 4.92, 4.71, 5.71, 7.03, 4.22, 5.19, 4.06, 3.94, 4.62, (1.20), 3.10, 2.39, 3.71, 5.00, 2.96, 6.41, 5.09, 3.14, 4.36, 3.75, 3.01, 3.87, 5.20, 2.65, 6.21, 4.12, 2.18, 3.96, 3.28, 3.37, 3.21, 5.08, 4.49, 3.75, 5.08, 4.45, 6.29, 3.75, 5.22, 4.49, 3.64, 4.59, 6.81, 3.68, 3.08, 4.51, 4.69, 4.03, 4.07, 4.24, 5.71, 4.54, 3.78, 2.59, 5.58
> 
> ...



thats a fast anti sune


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 13, 2010)

New PB and AO12!

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.84
Standard Deviation: 3.43
Best Time: 22.95
Worst Time: 33.69
Individual Times:
1.	23.80	L2 R' B2 F2 L R' U F D2 U R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 U' L2 R2 D2 B F2 D
2.	26.95	F D U2 L2 B F' R' B' D2 U L' R' U' F2 D2 U2 F2 D' U2 L' R2 D' U' B2 F'
3.	27.05	D' U2 R' F2 D' L2 B' F R2 B L R2 D2 F D2 L' R2 U F L2 R D2 U2 B2 L'
4.	32.36	L R' U2 L R D U' L R' B2 L2 R B' D' U' R D2 L B' D' R D' B2 F' U2
5.	30.22	B D' R' D U2 F2 U' B' F2 L' R U R F2 U' F U L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2
6.	25.66	D' B' L2 F D' U' L2 R2 D2 U L' R' D L2 D2 U L B' L2 B F2 R U B' F
*7.	22.95	B2 F' D U2 L2 R2 F U L R2 B2 D L' F2 U2 L' R U R B' L2 B F' U' B'*
8.	31.80	B' U' B' R' D2 U B F' L' U L2 R B F2 R' U2 R2 D' B2 L' R' B U2 B2 F
9.	29.08	R2 D' B' F L R2 F L R U' B' U2 R2 U2 L U2 B' R' D U' B U' B D2 L2
10.	23.92	L R' F' L2 R D' U L D L' D U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B
11.	26.55	B2 F' D' U2 R' F' L' B2 F' R' B' F L2 R B2 L2 D B' F2 L R2 D' L R2 F'
12.	33.69	B F2 L2 R' U R U L2 R D' U' L2 U B2 D' U' B F' U' F2 U2 R' D2 U F


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 13, 2010)

7.63 D' B2 U2 L D' L2 B' U D2 F' U F B' L' U L2 F L' B2 R2 L' F' B2 L' B' 



Spoiler



y x U' R' U' r' U' y' R U' R2
z' x U R' U'
R2' U' R U
x z' F R U R' U' F'
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'



35 moves / 7.63s = 4.59 tps :/


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 13, 2010)

*5x5 is fun*

PBs up the wazoo. Beat old avgs and single by about 10 seconds. Good 5x5 day.

2:18.34 avg of 12 
2:10.00 avg of 5
1:59.02 single


----------



## Weston (Feb 14, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> PBs up the wazoo. Beat old avgs and single by about 10 seconds. Good 5x5 day.
> 
> 2:18.34 avg of 12
> 2:10.00 avg of 5
> 1:59.02 single



ARE YOU USING MY 5X5?!?!
lol


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 14, 2010)

*5x5*

PB single - 2:38.93
PB avg 5 - 2:48.70
PB avg 12 - 2:57.12 (SUB 3!)

scrambles from CCT
wish i had a good 5x5


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> I don't care if this is basically a double post.
> 
> Average of 12: 9.49
> 1. 8.32 B2 L2 D' R2 L' F2 B U' R2 D2 B F U' F' D2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L' F B2 D B F2
> ...



Ok, well you are probably the fastest UK cuber right now unless Breandan has been practising hard recently.

@anyone who's wondering: my best avg of 12 is 10.00 and I don't really have that much time to practise nowadays/ I'm lazy


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 14, 2010)

*3x3 OH (first time OH cubing since about 14 weeks ago)*

PB avg 5 - 39.38
(37.50) 39.58 (50.06+) 38.84 39.73

PB avg 12 - 42.44
45.67 42.39 44.62 39.74 44.40 (37.50) 39.58 (50.06+) 38.84 39.73 47.66 41.81

scrambles from CCT


----------



## Truncator (Feb 14, 2010)

PB 3x3 avg. of 5: 19.41

This time it's  on video 

1. 18.71 L U2 D' L2 U' D L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F R2 B R2 D' R D2 U' B L2 B' D
2. 21.06 U L' F' D' B D2 L U2 L2 F R D' U' B R2 U R' B' F' D2 B D F' B L'
3. 18.47 D' U' L' U2 F2 L2 B' D R B2 F2 D F B' L B' L' F2 L' R2 D' U2 L D2 B'
4. (23.38+) F2 B2 R2 B' F2 D B' R B L' F' L D2 F' R' L2 D B' U2 B2 U' R2 B F' U2
5. (18.09) L' R' U F2 U R U' L B2 L' R2 D' L' B2 D L2 U L' D2 L' U' D' R D R


----------



## Faz (Feb 14, 2010)

1:11.52, 1:18.81, 1:12.48, 1:10.04, 1:11.69, (1:03.45), 1:18.40, (1:46.67), 1:11.34, 1:11.43, 1:13.23, 1:18.89, = 1:13.78



1:03 had parity lmao.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 14, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1:11.52, 1:18.81, 1:12.48, 1:10.04, 1:11.69, (1:03.45), 1:18.40, (1:46.67), 1:11.34, 1:11.43, 1:13.23, 1:18.89, = 1:13.78
> 
> 
> 
> 1:03 had parity lmao.



err...
Puzzle?


----------



## Weston (Feb 14, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 1:11.52, 1:18.81, 1:12.48, 1:10.04, 1:11.69, (1:03.45), 1:18.40, (1:46.67), 1:11.34, 1:11.43, 1:13.23, 1:18.89, = 1:13.78
> ...



5x5 por supuesto


----------



## ianini (Feb 14, 2010)

Average of 5: 15.79
1. 15.46 R D2 U R2 F L2 D' F' B' U' L F2 D L2 D2 B' D2 R' U2 D2 L2 D U' F B2 
2. 16.50 L B2 R D L2 R F2 B U2 D2 F2 B D' L2 R U2 B' U' R U' L' D' R L' F2 
3. 15.41 L' B R2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 B2 R' D' L2 R U L2 D' U2 B2 D' U' R' D2 B' F' L2 
4. (14.46) L B' F2 U' R B' R2 F2 L' B' F' D2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B R F2 R2 F' R2 D2 
5. (18.33) F2 U D2 R' U' F' D' L B U D' R' D2 R2 D2 F' R D2 R' B L' B' D2 L' B' 

Yay! First sub 16 average for 3x3. You can't beet my old type a! It's amazing.


----------



## acup13 (Feb 14, 2010)

new PB record avg of 12   
please watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhMluO2DuiI

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.72
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 12.39
Worst Time: 16.68
Individual Times:
1. 14.74 R' D' F2 U B' D U' L' F' L2 R D' B F' R2 B2 F' L' D L' R2 F' D2 U B'
2. 14.35 F U2 B F D L R U' L R' F' D L R' B L D' U' R2 D' B2 U L B F'
3. 16.07 L' D' R' B' F D2 L' D2 F U2 L2 R B L' F D' U2 L R2 B2 F D U' R2 U
4. 15.74 R F2 D' U' B D2 B F D' R B2 R D' U B2 F2 L U2 R2 B R' D' U B2 F'
5. 12.39 B' L2 R D2 L' B' D' U2 R2 B2 L D' F L' B' R B' D U' L B L2 D2 F2 L'
6. 13.52 B F' R2 D R' D' L' F2 D' U' B2 U2 B F2 R2 B F2 L2 R B F2 R2 B' F2 R'
7. 16.68 F L D2 U2 L R' B F U' F2 L2 R B' U2 B' F L R2 F L2 F L2 F2 D2 R'
8. 14.54 F' L' F2 U L R' D U2 L B' F2 R2 B D2 U2 L F2 L R B2 F' L' R D' F
9. 15.49 B U F L R B' L R' B' F2 U2 B L' U2 B' F' U2 B R' B' R2 F D L U'
10. 14.71 B F2 L B2 F2 L D' B2 F2 R' B F' L R' D2 L2 D' U2 L' R' D2 U L' B2 F'
11. 15.79 D' L' D2 U F' D U2 L2 F D2 R2 U B' D' U B D2 F' U2 B' D' U R' F' R
12. 12.59 B F2 L R2 U' L2 R F L' D R2 B' U' B2 F D R' U L' R2 B F R F R2

nice job
Type FII with new sticker


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 14, 2010)

Yesterday was a day of sub30s and PBs:

First, I got a sub30 average of 5, my best so far. Then I got a new PB of 25.88, a sub29 average of 5 and finally a sub30 average of 12.


Then I even got a sub30 solve on tape:





What a day!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 14, 2010)

wat

7.47, 7.78, (7.45), 7.57, (8.30) = 7.60


----------



## joey (Feb 14, 2010)

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 14, 2010)

Finally, I got sub 3 on an E perm. 

2.87

Woah, this is sad.


----------



## Kxg (Feb 14, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Chris Hardwick's definition of sub-X would be to take an average of 100 and see if you are sub-X.




I'm finally sub-20 if we were to follow this definition.


Average: 19.67


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 2.47
Best Time: 15.00
Worst Time: 26.21+

Individual Times:
1.	20.53	
2.	25.78	
3.	17.19	
4.	22.41	
5.	17.22	
6.	21.35	
7.	26.21+	
8.	20.19	
9.	17.07	
10.	24.98+	
11.	15.66	
12.	19.09	
13.	20.61+	
14.	19.74	
15.	18.79	
16.	23.25+	
17.	18.22	
18.	19.25	
19.	17.44	
20.	19.78	
21.	23.11	
22.	20.95	
23.	15.72	
24.	20.65+
25.	18.53	
26.	17.00	
27.	18.74	
28.	21.64	
29.	20.07	
30.	19.30	
31.	21.18+	
32.	18.28	
33.	18.83	
34.	20.38	
35.	19.77	
36.	21.79	
37.	20.26	
38.	20.26	
39.	18.16	
40.	23.05	
41.	18.38	
42.	22.21	
43.	18.91	
44.	16.68	
45.	22.19	
46.	23.99	
47.	23.81+	
48.	16.95	
49.	23.60	
50.	17.96	
51.	15.11	
52.	21.13	
53.	15.59	
54.	19.36	
55.	22.03	
56.	20.05	
57.	16.57	
58.	21.61	
59.	17.64	
60.	19.94	
61.	16.14	
62.	15.21	
63.	22.26	
64.	19.08	
65.	20.81	
66.	18.70	
67.	24.65+	
68.	19.92	
69.	17.53
70.	18.79	
71.	23.32	
72.	18.97	
73.	15.00	
74.	18.14	
75.	18.33	
76.	21.28	
77.	17.07	
78.	21.01	
79.	15.94	
80.	16.26	
81.	19.76	
82.	17.89	
83.	17.25	
84.	18.64	
85.	18.64
86.	18.35	
87.	18.49	
88.	18.33	
89.	19.51	
90.	18.61	
91.	20.93+	
92.	18.16	
93.	23.66	
94.	20.89	
95.	23.68	
96.	19.88	
97.	21.98	
98.	20.61	
99.	20.42	
100.	17.20



Including PB avg of 12
Average: 18.03 (damn, so close to sub-18)


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	(15.00)	
2.	18.14	
3.	18.33	
4.	(21.28)	
5.	17.07	
6.	21.01	
7.	15.94	
8.	16.26	
9.	19.76	
10.	17.89	
11.	17.25	
12.	18.64


----------



## TMOY (Feb 14, 2010)

Got my first sub-1 single on 335 (58.20)


----------



## Escher (Feb 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if this is basically a double post.
> ...



I am pretty definite that Breandan has had averages better than that. He got 6.86 NL at the Hungarian meetup the other weekend and he says his times haven't changed at all since quitting practice...
So I still have a hell of a lot of work to do xD

Also, I bet you are still faster than me in general 


My accomplishments were during cubing while drunk and high at a friends: 0.83 U perm, 0.62 (RUR'U')x3, 2.94 on a 30 move setup solve, and a 5.83 with cross already done and 1 pair set up


----------



## Tortin (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been practicing OH. RA of about 25 solves. I'm almost certain I scrambled the 19 wrong.

Average of 12: 24.20
1. 20.91 L2 F' U F' B R D U' R B D2 L R' D2 R' B2 R' L' D2 U2 F' U R' F' L'
2. 28.02 R' L B' F U2 D' R L B2 D' F2 U F' R' D L D F' L2 R' U' L2 D L' B'
3. 23.82 D U' R' U F' U' F R' U D2 L F U2 R U2 R B2 D' R B2 L2 R' B' F L2
4. 25.92 F' U2 L U' B2 R2 D2 F D' R2 D' R' U2 L2 D B2 F D2 U' B' L' U2 B' F L'
5. 23.63 F R U' F' L2 F' B' R2 F2 U R U2 B2 U' D' L2 R' U F' U' D' L' U B' F2
6. 21.26 B L2 U R' B U L' D2 U' B' F D' L R2 F' R' D' U' B' D U2 L U L2 U'
7. (19.51) R D U' B2 F D2 U2 L' B2 F' D B2 R2 L U2 R' L2 F' R' L2 D L' R' F2 B2
8. (30.01) B2 L2 U B F D2 R' F' R D U2 F' D' L' F' B2 R2 U B2 L' F D' B L R'
9. 23.54 R' L U L U2 B2 U' B2 L U2 R U2 B2 R F D2 L2 U B L U' R' L' B L
10. 23.65 F D' U' B L R2 D2 B2 F' U R2 B R' F2 R F L2 F D B' D' B2 U D R
11. 25.42 L' R2 B D L R D' B' F2 U F L' B' F' L D' F2 B D2 B2 L' D L2 D2 L2
12. 25.81 B2 L D L' R2 U' D2 R F R2 D' L D U B U' D L U2 R2 L B D2 L' R2


----------



## DT546 (Feb 14, 2010)

see signature


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 14, 2010)

DT546 said:


> see signature



A sub-x avg5 doesn't mean you're sub-x.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 14, 2010)

Average: 11.15
Standard Deviation: 0.88
(10.23), 10.38, 11.35, 10.46, 10.32, 12.49, 10.33, 12.54, 12.22, 10.56, (13.46), 10.88

beat my old pb by .01 
alsowowat710s


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 14, 2010)

4.98 avg of 12 fer 2x2.

Starting to warm up to your 2x2, Weston.


----------



## Weston (Feb 15, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> 4.98 avg of 12 fer 2x2.
> 
> Starting to warm up to your 2x2, Weston.



I found my other good 2x2 so its all good. lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2010)

Please dont hate me for this. Cos other people told me to not make a big deal about easy scrambles or very fast (easy) solves and forget about them as soon as possible.

3x3 in 9.64 seconds, super easy scramble, but I dont know what it was because I was using cubetimer.com


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 15, 2010)

I got a 2:01 foot solve, which is awesome for me, since I normally get low-3's. 

The cross was average. The F2L was nice, but not lucky. I got an OLL skip, which I almost never get. The PLL was a clockwise U-Perm, which is great.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 15, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.435
1. 3.292 U F2 R2 U2 F' U R2
2. 3.241 F' U' R2 F U' R2 F U F
3. 3.403 U' R' U2 F2 R F' R F2 R
4. (2.944) U' F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' U'
5. 3.873 R U' R U2 F' R' U' F' U
6. 2.945 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U2
7. (6.259) F2 U' R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R'
8. 3.128 R' U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F U2
9. 4.115 F U2 F' U F2 R F' U' R2
10. 3.018 F' R2 U' R' F2 U2 R F U
11. 3.956 U F R' F R2 F' R F2 U'
12. 3.377 U2 R F2 R F' R2 U' R' 

 first sub 3.5s average with no lucky cases...my pb is 3.256 with a counting 1s ._. and a sub 1s single..


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 15, 2010)

lol thanks Maarten

best avg12: 6.76 (σ = 0.42)
6.27, 6.61, 6.64, 5.90, (10.39), (5.63), 7.30, 7.00, 7.21, 6.62, 6.81, 7.21

There was another completely separate sub7 avg12 somewhere before that one too.

best avg100: 7.42 (σ = 0.71)
8.33, 7.45, 8.27, 8.73, 7.29, 8.40, 7.06, 7.85, 8.88, 7.68, 7.45, 7.55, 7.44, 8.22, 8.59, 7.45, 6.98, 7.99, 8.71, 7.82, 8.19, 7.50, 8.14, 6.60, 7.64, 7.79, 8.05, 6.54, 5.76, 7.62, 6.99, 7.44, 7.90, 6.49, 6.69, 7.01, 7.03, 7.27, 6.36, 7.49, 6.60, 7.95, 8.73, 8.05, 7.95, 7.86, 7.11, 8.49, 7.39, 7.53, 6.49, 7.91, 6.27, 6.61, 6.64, 5.90, (10.39), 5.63, 7.30, 7.00, 7.21, 6.62, 6.81, 7.21, 7.46, 8.55, 7.00, 7.46, 6.32, 7.93, 7.52, 7.67, 8.15, 6.78, 7.25, 7.15, 7.75, 6.66, 7.23, 6.53, 8.02, 7.51, 8.35, 6.77, 7.23, 7.60, 6.87, 7.39, 6.45, 7.96, 7.70, 6.18, 7.14, 8.77, (5.57), 7.76, 8.07, 7.64, 6.81, 7.52




Spoiler



Average of 100: 7.42
1. 8.33 (1, 5) / (2, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (1) / (-5) / (2) / (3) / (2) / (-2) / dddU
2. 7.45 (1, 2) / (5, -1) / (-2, -4) / (-4, -4) / (2) / (-1) / (1) / (6) / (-5) / (-4) / UUUd
3. 8.27 (5, 1) / (5, 2) / (-1, 4) / (-3, -1) / (-2) / (6) / (6) / (-3) / (4) / (-5) / UddU
4. 8.73 (6, -3) / (1, 2) / (4, 4) / (-2, -2) / (4) / (-4) / (5) / (2) / (1) / (-5) / UdUd
5. 7.29 (5, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -2) / (1, -4) / (5) / (-5) / (2) / (-5) / (-5) / (-5) / ddUU
6. 8.40 (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-4) / (2) / (5) / (0) / (-3) / (-1) / UUUU
7. 7.06 (-1, -5) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -5) / (6) / (-2) / (5) / (-1) / (4) / (-4) / UdUd
8. 7.85 (3, -3) / (-1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, -1) / (1) / (-3) / (-3) / (0) / (-3) / (2) / dUUU
9. 8.88 (-5, -1) / (2, -4) / (-2, 6) / (-3, -1) / (4) / (-5) / (-4) / (0) / (-1) / (6) / UdUU
10. 7.68 (-3, -3) / (1, 2) / (5, 4) / (-1, 4) / (0) / (5) / (-2) / (2) / (-5) / (2) / dUdd
11. 7.45 (-1, -3) / (-1, 1) / (1, -1) / (-4, 4) / (-1) / (6) / (-2) / (3) / (4) / (-4) / UUdU
12. 7.55 (-3, -1) / (-4, 4) / (0, -1) / (2, 2) / (-3) / (2) / (2) / (-2) / (0) / (-3) / ddUd
13. 7.44 (-4, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 5) / (-5) / (1) / (4) / (3) / (-4) / (2) / UUUd
14. 8.22 (-2, -1) / (3, -5) / (5, 4) / (3, 3) / (4) / (-5) / (0) / (-1) / (1) / (0) / UUdd
15. 8.59 (3, -2) / (2, -5) / (-2, 2) / (0, -4) / (-3) / (0) / (6) / (-3) / (-1) / (2) / dUdU
16. 7.45 (3, 0) / (4, 6) / (-2, -2) / (4, 3) / (0) / (-2) / (3) / (-2) / (1) / (2) / ddUU
17. 6.98 (-4, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, 4) / (-3, -5) / (2) / (5) / (2) / (-5) / (-2) / (6) / dUdd
18. 7.99 (-4, -3) / (-4, 5) / (5, 6) / (-4, 4) / (4) / (-1) / (2) / (3) / (-2) / (3) / dddd
19. 8.71 (-5, 5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-4, -2) / (2) / (6) / (5) / (-2) / (6) / (-4) / UUdd
20. 7.82 (-2, 3) / (0, -4) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (-2) / (6) / (6) / (-3) / (-5) / (1) / dddU
21. 8.19 (5, 3) / (-3, 2) / (4, 5) / (-4, 6) / (-2) / (-2) / (3) / (4) / (-5) / (0) / UUdd
22. 7.50 (0, 1) / (6, 2) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (3) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / (1) / (-1) / dddU
23. 8.14 (1, -5) / (1, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 4) / (-3) / (2) / (-2) / (-2) / (0) / (-2) / dddU
24. 6.60 (-3, -1) / (-4, -5) / (5, -2) / (4, 2) / (5) / (-5) / (-2) / (-3) / (6) / (1) / UdUU
25. 7.64 (-3, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-4, 3) / (4, 3) / (3) / (2) / (4) / (-2) / (-1) / (2) / dddU
26. 7.79 (1, -5) / (4, 3) / (0, 4) / (0, -1) / (-3) / (4) / (1) / (-1) / (1) / (2) / dUdd
27. 8.05 (-2, -3) / (-4, 5) / (-5, 5) / (1, 2) / (6) / (1) / (5) / (-2) / (-1) / (5) / Uddd
28. 6.54 (-3, 4) / (-5, 2) / (3, 2) / (-3, 4) / (-2) / (3) / (2) / (-2) / (-4) / (-1) / UUdd
29. 5.76 (1, -1) / (-5, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, 2) / (6) / (0) / (-5) / (3) / (0) / (3) / UUdU
30. 7.62 (-3, -2) / (-1, -5) / (4, -1) / (-4, 6) / (6) / (2) / (3) / (4) / (5) / (2) / UUUd
31. 6.99 (2, -1) / (-1, -4) / (5, 2) / (3, -3) / (1) / (5) / (4) / (-3) / (0) / (-1) / UUdd
32. 7.44 (6, -3) / (5, 5) / (-1, 4) / (6, -4) / (-1) / (3) / (-4) / (0) / (-2) / (3) / dddU
33. 7.90 (6, 5) / (0, -2) / (-5, 3) / (3, 1) / (-2) / (6) / (3) / (-5) / (3) / (3) / ddUU
34. 6.49 (-4, -5) / (2, 2) / (0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (2) / (-5) / (3) / (6) / (-1) / (-3) / UddU
35. 6.69 (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (4, -3) / (0) / (-1) / (-3) / (3) / (2) / (4) / UUdU
36. 7.01 (1, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -4) / (1, 5) / (0) / (-1) / (-3) / (0) / (-5) / (4) / dUUU
37. 7.03 (5, 5) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 4) / (4, -4) / (-5) / (-5) / (2) / (-5) / (-3) / (4) / dUdd
38. 7.27 (3, 4) / (-4, -2) / (1, 1) / (5, -1) / (6) / (-2) / (-4) / (0) / (5) / (-4) / UUdU
39. 6.36 (-4, 1) / (-5, -3) / (-4, 6) / (1, -3) / (-3) / (4) / (4) / (1) / (1) / (6) / UddU
40. 7.49 (3, -5) / (0, 0) / (6, -4) / (6, 5) / (6) / (2) / (-5) / (-2) / (-4) / (2) / UdUU
41. 6.60 (-2, 4) / (1, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (2) / (4) / (-5) / (5) / (3) / (-2) / UUdd
42. 7.95 (-1, 2) / (-1, 3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -4) / (3) / (-1) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / (5) / UUUd
43. 8.73 (6, -4) / (2, -4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 2) / (6) / (-5) / (-3) / (6) / (3) / (-5) / UddU
44. 8.05 (-5, 5) / (6, 2) / (0, 4) / (4, -1) / (-4) / (5) / (-2) / (-2) / (4) / (1) / ddUd
45. 7.95 (4, -2) / (-2, -2) / (-2, 2) / (4, -5) / (6) / (1) / (-1) / (-1) / (-4) / (1) / dUUU
46. 7.86 (-3, -5) / (2, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (1) / (4) / (6) / (4) / (-4) / (-4) / dUdU
47. 7.11 (-1, 2) / (-4, -4) / (5, 1) / (-5, 6) / (-4) / (-5) / (-5) / (0) / (-3) / (-1) / dUdU
48. 8.49 (4, -1) / (-2, -4) / (2, 3) / (3, -1) / (-4) / (-5) / (4) / (1) / (0) / (-3) / dddd
49. 7.39 (6, 3) / (4, -1) / (4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3) / (3) / (2) / (6) / (1) / (2) / UUdd
50. 7.53 (3, 1) / (-3, 6) / (-1, 1) / (0, 1) / (3) / (-3) / (5) / (-3) / (4) / (-3) / UUUU
51. 6.49 (-2, -2) / (-2, 3) / (5, 1) / (3, -2) / (2) / (4) / (3) / (3) / (3) / (-1) / dUdd
52. 7.91 (-2, 3) / (5, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, 2) / (-4) / (6) / (4) / (-5) / (-1) / (4) / UddU
53. 6.27 (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (2, 3) / (-5, 6) / (-4) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / (6) / (3) / Uddd
54. 6.61 (-1, 0) / (-5, 1) / (4, 1) / (5, 4) / (3) / (4) / (-3) / (3) / (6) / (4) / dUdd
55. 6.64 (4, 3) / (5, 1) / (4, -4) / (5, 1) / (5) / (3) / (-5) / (1) / (-3) / (3) / UdUd
56. 5.90 (0, -2) / (6, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -2) / (1) / (0) / (6) / (1) / (-3) / (1) / ddUU
57. (10.39) (0, -1) / (-4, 4) / (-5, 2) / (3, -4) / (-4) / (-1) / (4) / (0) / (-5) / (1) / UdUU
58. 5.63 (4, -3) / (4, -3) / (3, -3) / (-3, -1) / (6) / (2) / (0) / (5) / (5) / (-4) / ddUU
59. 7.30 (-2, 6) / (1, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, -5) / (-3) / (-3) / (-4) / (-3) / (-1) / (-5) / ddUU
60. 7.00 (1, 5) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 5) / (1, 0) / (1) / (-1) / (5) / (5) / (0) / (2) / dUUd
61. 7.21 (6, -4) / (1, 5) / (-2, -5) / (0, 4) / (6) / (-2) / (2) / (-4) / (4) / (-4) / dUUd
62. 6.62 (-4, 0) / (2, 5) / (0, -4) / (1, 2) / (4) / (3) / (2) / (-4) / (6) / (1) / dUUU
63. 6.81 (-1, 3) / (5, 2) / (-2, 6) / (-5, 4) / (-5) / (-3) / (3) / (1) / (-5) / (-4) / UUdU
64. 7.21 (2, -2) / (3, 3) / (0, 0) / (6, 0) / (3) / (-1) / (6) / (0) / (-1) / (-3) / UUdU
65. 7.46 (3, -4) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 6) / (-3) / (-5) / (3) / (-4) / (5) / (-5) / UdUU
66. 8.55 (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -5) / (4, -1) / (-4) / (0) / (6) / (-5) / (-4) / (-3) / UdUd
67. 7.00 (-1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 5) / (-1, -5) / (2) / (-1) / (4) / (-5) / (4) / (5) / dUdU
68. 7.46 (-3, 6) / (-3, 6) / (-5, 6) / (6, 0) / (5) / (3) / (-4) / (-1) / (6) / (2) / ddUd
69. 6.32 (4, -1) / (-1, 1) / (0, -1) / (3, -1) / (0) / (-1) / (6) / (-4) / (3) / (0) / UddU
70. 7.93 (6, 1) / (6, 4) / (2, 6) / (-5, 3) / (-1) / (6) / (-2) / (2) / (-5) / (-3) / ddUd
71. 7.52 (-1, 6) / (0, 2) / (4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0) / (-3) / (-4) / (0) / (2) / (-4) / UUdU
72. 7.67 (2, -5) / (-5, -5) / (5, 2) / (0, 0) / (6) / (6) / (4) / (-4) / (5) / (6) / UUUU
73. 8.15 (6, -1) / (2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (5) / (-2) / (6) / (-4) / (-4) / (3) / UUUd
74. 6.78 (6, 2) / (6, -2) / (2, -2) / (-1, -2) / (-2) / (-5) / (-3) / (5) / (-1) / (-2) / Uddd
75. 7.25 (-1, -2) / (4, 5) / (6, 1) / (6, -5) / (2) / (-2) / (-2) / (0) / (2) / (5) / ddUd
76. 7.15 (-5, 0) / (-4, 6) / (-5, 5) / (-2, 0) / (1) / (-5) / (-4) / (6) / (6) / (-3) / dddd
77. 7.75 (5, -1) / (-1, -4) / (2, -4) / (4, 5) / (-5) / (-1) / (6) / (-5) / (-2) / (0) / UddU
78. 6.66 (-2, 4) / (4, 6) / (4, 6) / (4, 4) / (-4) / (4) / (-1) / (4) / (-2) / (-3) / Uddd
79. 7.23 (-1, 4) / (-5, 0) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0) / (-2) / (1) / (-5) / (2) / (-4) / (6) / dUdU
80. 6.53 (2, 5) / (1, 4) / (1, 5) / (3, -4) / (-1) / (5) / (5) / (-2) / (2) / (-2) / dUUU
81. 8.02 (-3, 0) / (3, 5) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -5) / (3) / (0) / (6) / (-3) / (1) / (3) / dddU
82. 7.51 (-2, -4) / (-3, 4) / (-2, 5) / (-1, 6) / (-5) / (-2) / (5) / (4) / (0) / (1) / UUdd
83. 8.35 (4, 2) / (2, 3) / (-2, 6) / (-4, 6) / (1) / (-5) / (-4) / (6) / (1) / (6) / UdUd
84. 6.77 (-3, 1) / (6, 4) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (3) / (3) / (1) / (6) / (1) / (-1) / dUdd
85. 7.23 (-5, 6) / (-1, -2) / (0, -5) / (2, 4) / (-5) / (4) / (3) / (-2) / (-1) / (2) / dUdU
86. 7.60 (0, -5) / (-2, -1) / (-1, 1) / (2, -4) / (5) / (-4) / (2) / (-1) / (-1) / (-4) / dUUU
87. 6.87 (5, -3) / (6, -1) / (0, -1) / (3, 1) / (-1) / (-3) / (6) / (5) / (-4) / (1) / dUdU
88. 7.39 (-3, 2) / (0, -5) / (5, 2) / (-2, -4) / (6) / (-5) / (4) / (4) / (6) / (1) / UUUU
89. 6.45 (4, 2) / (4, 5) / (-2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-2) / (2) / (6) / (-2) / (6) / (-5) / dUdU
90. 7.96 (-4, 4) / (0, -1) / (5, -2) / (6, 3) / (0) / (-4) / (-5) / (2) / (4) / (6) / dUUd
91. 7.70 (4, 5) / (-3, 4) / (-5, -4) / (5, -3) / (-4) / (-4) / (-3) / (0) / (5) / (-4) / UUUd
92. 6.18 (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, 6) / (4, -4) / (6) / (6) / (4) / (3) / (0) / (5) / UdUd
93. 7.14 (5, -3) / (1, 5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 4) / (-5) / (3) / (0) / (-4) / (-1) / (-3) / dUUU
94. 8.77 (4, 4) / (-1, -2) / (4, 4) / (5, -1) / (2) / (4) / (5) / (3) / (-5) / (1) / Uddd
95. (5.57) (-1, 2) / (-5, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, 4) / (-2) / (6) / (2) / (0) / (-5) / (6) / UUdd
96. 7.76 (-2, 5) / (1, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 1) / (3) / (-1) / (-1) / (-1) / (2) / (6) / UUUd
97. 8.07 (4, 1) / (1, 2) / (0, 6) / (6, 1) / (5) / (-5) / (-1) / (2) / (-4) / (-2) / dddd
98. 7.64 (0, -3) / (-2, 6) / (-5, 2) / (6, -4) / (6) / (1) / (5) / (-3) / (-4) / (-1) / dUUU
99. 6.81 (-1, 1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-4, 2) / (3) / (-4) / (-2) / (4) / (-2) / (0) / UUUd
100. 7.52 (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (3, 1) / (-5, 3) / (3) / (-4) / (-1) / (6) / (-2) / (0) / UUdd



My hands *really* hurt now


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

Dang woner, good work


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 15, 2010)

Woner, you are my idol.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 15, 2010)

First Square-1 average ever taken:

Average of 5: 1:13.85
1. 1:16.68
2. 1:12.24
3. 1:12.62
4. (DNF)
5. (35.67)

I screwed up a parity alg on the DNF. The 36 (LOL) was a cubeshape I knew, single swap EO, double J CP, and three-cycle EP on bottom.

Square-1 is so much fun


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 15, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.87
1. 11.50 D' F' U2 R D' B2 F2 R' D' U2 L B U' L' B' R' D' B U L' U' F2 U' D2 R2 
2. 11.10 D2 F' U' B' U2 R U2 B' U' R2 B' U' B R2 D2 F' B R' L2 D2 R B' L2 D' U 
3. 11.02 L D L B R' F D U2 F2 D F R U2 B' U' B L U2 B2 U2 D' B' R2 L B2 
4. 11.56 L2 F U' D L' B2 R' B2 D2 F' L2 D F2 L' R2 B D2 B' L' B U2 B' R' L' U' 
5. 10.22 D R D2 F U L U' B U L' F2 B2 D2 U' F D2 F' U' D' R L' D' F L2 U 
6. 10.02 R' F' U2 L B L' B R L' U B2 R' B' F2 L2 D' L R' D2 L2 B F2 R2 F B2 
7. 10.60 U' B2 L2 U' R B D' B2 L U R' D2 F' U R' U' L2 U B2 U2 L D' L U2 F 
8. 11.08 L D' F' U2 B' R D B2 D2 U R' F2 D L' R' B2 D2 F D2 B F D R2 U2 B' 
9. (11.97) L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F' D U B' D' U' B' L2 F2 U D R L' U' B L2 D L2 D' U2 
10. 11.69 R2 U D' B D L2 D R2 F' B' L' F2 D2 F U' F D' B2 U' D B R2 U B2 D2 
11. 9.93 L2 B F2 L' R U R F' R' D' R L U2 F2 R D2 R' D U2 L2 U L D' R2 L2 
12. (9.68) B U' R' B2 D' R' L2 B2 U F' L' F' U R F D R2 L2 F U2 B2 U R U D2 

Not a PB, but still pretty good!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2010)

Alternating color scheme 3x3 (switching between standard and Japanese color scheme every solve)

current avg12: 13.91 (σ = 1.48)
11.65, 12.84, 13.28, (16.70), (11.10), 14.56, 14.65, 15.90, 14.23, 16.57, 12.40, 13.02


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

Which did you start on qq?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2010)

I started on regular. It seems like I'm a bit slower on Japanese, but I'll blame that on the new cube.


----------



## blah (Feb 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> lol thanks Maarten
> 
> best avg12: 6.76 (σ = 0.42)
> 6.27, 6.61, 6.64, 5.90, (10.39), (5.63), 7.30, 7.00, 7.21, 6.62, 6.81, 7.21
> ...



No WR, nub.


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 15, 2010)

I finally got my first sub 10
B' U D' B' D' L' D2 R B' U' F' R F2 U' L2 F2 B D B U2 D2 F2 R' D' B2 9.76
PLL skip


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 15, 2010)

Stopped timing myself for a while and was averageing ~45secs, first time timing myself again and look what i got 

00:39.14	
00:36.43	
00:33.16	
00:32.19	
00:34.07
*A05: 35.00secs*
All NL solves using F-II cube


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> lol thanks Maarten
> 
> best avg12: 6.76 (σ = 0.42)
> 6.27, 6.61, 6.64, 5.90, (10.39), (5.63), 7.30, 7.00, 7.21, 6.62, 6.81, 7.21
> ...




Good thing you suck in comp


----------



## Novriil (Feb 15, 2010)

10.89
new 3x3 single PB.

Very nice F2L. Lost the scramble but I had this funny case:
when I did F then it formed and F2L pair and when I did F' then I did another F2L pair.  My inspection was like 12 seconds I think  I just thought that can I pair them simultaneously but I didn't. And then some nice OLL and Y perm with lots of lockups to the PLL. My Y perm was like 3 seconds.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 15, 2010)

I think this is PB...

5x5 
single: 1:31.12
average: 1:42.98


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 15, 2010)

New Fridrich average of 12 pb (using cubetimer) 27.03 

Times: 

12:	00:23.41	x
11:	00:28.22	x
10:	00:28.54	x
9:	00:35.66	x
8:	00:23.09	x
7:	00:27.25	x
6:	00:28.55	x
5:	00:30.90	x
4:	00:22.26	x
3:	00:30.53	x
2:	00:27.04	x
1:	00:22.81	x


----------



## liljthedude (Feb 15, 2010)

First sub-10 7x7! 9:14.53


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 15, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Good thing you suck in comp



Yeah :/

You should go ahead and get WR so there's less pressure on me.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 1:11.52, 1:18.81, 1:12.48, 1:10.04, 1:11.69, (1:03.45), 1:18.40, (1:46.67), 1:11.34, 1:11.43, 1:13.23, 1:18.89, = 1:13.78
> ...


6x6 of course


----------



## ianini (Feb 15, 2010)

nl pb: 12.77!
Lost the scramble. d oll followed by t perm. easy f2l.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 16, 2010)

Yay, finally learned O perm.

Average of 5: 56.98

1. (1:05.62) (3,-4) / (-3,4) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-2,1) / (5,-4) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,-3) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (-5,6) / (0,-3) / (2,2)

2. (31.96) (0,5) / (1,3) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (3,-1) / (6,-2) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (-1,6) /

3. 1:03.65 (-2,6) / (6,-1) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-4,6) / (6,-5) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (4,-3) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-4) / (-4,6) / (4,3) / (-2,0)

4. 1:00.67 (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) / (-4,5) / (1,0) / (-4,5) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (4,-5) / (6,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,6) /

5. 46.62 (1,0) / (2,3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-4,3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (3,3) /


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 16, 2010)

New NL PB = 13.73!
Nice multislotting-ish F2L + Lefty R-perm


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2010)

sub-6 last slot + last layer

best avg12: 5.972 (σ = 0.55)
5.859, 5.111, 6.267, 6.728, 6.001, (7.326), 5.376, (5.042), 5.401, 6.902, 5.959, 6.115


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 16, 2010)

2nd ever bld solve...it appears im getting better at this. +1 for using my own memory method!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing you suck in comp
> ...


One more time; GIVE ME A COMPETITION


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Hey now, my last 3 comps have been 530, 430, and 1800 miles away.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 16, 2010)

Well you're not 14 years old. 

Anyway, I'm going for GO10 and BO10. (April and May, respectively)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2010)

New PB on magic, 0.89

First sub 0.90


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 16, 2010)

I got a 19.98 solve on video =D

It wasn't pb but if i didn't almost drop the cube it would of benn about 18.xx


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I got a 19.98 solve on video =D
> 
> It wasn't pb but if i didn't almost drop the cube it would of benn about 18.xx



Seen it 

EDIT: 2:28 on qqj-sim-fly-timer-thingy 4x4


----------



## Novriil (Feb 16, 2010)

PLL time attack: 1:00.00
NOOOOOOO Why not sub-60..

My A III is so fast. I kinda like it. Although it locks up too much.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 16, 2010)

1:54.46, (1:48.72), 1:54.42, (2:03.95), 2:02.66 = 1:57.18

5x5 PB average  2nd sub-2 avg.

EDIT:
6.77, (5.27), 14.10, 7.64, (15.08+), 10.54, 6.43, 11.11+, 6.94, 8.55, 11.92, 6.25 = 9.02
Pyraminx

PB single:

(4.51) B R B' R' U' B' U r 

10.12 avg25


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going to US Nationals! I suppose that is an accomplishment of sorts seeing as I live in Minnesota.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 16, 2010)

PLL time attack: 59.93! (H)


----------



## blizzardmb (Feb 16, 2010)

First sub 7.5 average of 30 2x2

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 3.41
worst time: 11.07

current avg5: 7.04 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 5.54 (σ = 1.31)

current avg12: 7.62 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 7.06 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 7.46 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 7.45



Spoiler



9.53, 7.04, 7.53, 7.66, 6.46, 6.78, 7.05, 9.44, 8.02, 7.45, 6.85, 7.13, 6.47, 9.27, 7.52, 9.35, 4.69, 4.53, 7.38, 9.63, 3.41, 11.07, 9.92, 7.57, 7.12, 6.00, 7.40, 7.43, 7.39, 6.33


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 16, 2010)

9.36
F' D' B2 D2 R B' U B2 R2 U R2 F' D' L D' B' F' L' B2 L B' D U' L' R2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2010)

Magic, again.

Not really an accomplishment though, because I DNFed almost every solve in the past hour... But, most of the DNF's and +2's were VERY fast.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 16, 2010)

My PB is actually 2:01, but this is my best non-lucky foot solve.


----------



## joey (Feb 16, 2010)

23.92, 19.38, 24.64, (26.24), (18.68), 25.59, 21.10, 20.35, 22.10, 19.62, 24.53, 19.90 => 22.11
sq-1


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 16, 2010)

So I solve the 3x3x3 32 times after not solving seriously for about 5 months, and I got some really good times for me and some really bad times, but that is to be expected after breaking. I took the 12 best times, and I got a really low 20 average. 
Average: 20.21
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 16.61
Worst Time: 21.87
Individual Times:
1.	(16.61)	B2 U B' F' D' B F D2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' F R D' U' L2 D' U2 B2 F D' B
2.	21.01	D U2 L' R' U2 B' F' L R2 U2 F2 D R' B L B' L2 R D U R2 B2 F2 L B
3.	20.56	L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' L2 R B2 F' U' L' R' B' F2 L' B' R U L' R2 F' L
4.	20.97	R2 F2 L2 D' U F2 D2 F D' B U R2 D' L' R' B' U2 R' D' U' B L' B2 U' R2
5.	21.34	D2 B2 F L' U2 F2 U2 R2 D L' R2 B' D' U2 B' F' L2 R D' F U' L2 U F' D'
6.	(21.87)	L2 D' U' B F2 L U2 L' B D U' B' F2 L R D' U2 F2 D2 U' R B F' L2 B2
7.	19.01	F U' L2 U' F2 L2 R B2 F' R' B R2 B' F' U' L R' F' U2 F L' B L' D' R2
8.	18.13	L R U2 R F L' R' B L D2 U F2 D2 U' L' R2 D F' L2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 D
9.	21.81	L' B2 F U' L B F D B' D' U' B F2 D2 U' L2 F U' F2 D B2 F' U2 F D
10.	21.62	B' F R2 B L B' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 U R' F D2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2
11.	19.52	B' F' R' D' B' F2 U R' D' L2 D2 U2 R' F' U B2 F D U2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R
12.	18.08	U' L' B2 L' R' D2 U' B U F2 D' U' B' F' D' B2 F' L F R U2 B' F2 U2 B'
Now if I take out the 5 best I got a really nice RA of 5.
I now just need to more consistently get good solves. Oh the only lucky was the 16 second solve.
Average: 18.41
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 16.61
Worst Time: 19.52
Individual Times:
1.	(16.61)	B2 U B' F' D' B F D2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' F R D' U' L2 D' U2 B2 F D' B
2.	19.01	F U' L2 U' F2 L2 R B2 F' R' B R2 B' F' U' L R' F' U2 F L' B L' D' R2
3.	18.13	L R U2 R F L' R' B L D2 U F2 D2 U' L' R2 D F' L2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 D
4.	(19.52)	B' F' R' D' B' F2 U R' D' L2 D2 U2 R' F' U B2 F D U2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R
5.	18.08	U' L' B2 L' R' D2 U' B U F2 D' U' B' F' D' B2 F' L F R U2 B' F2 U2 B'
Edit: 2 of the sub 20s were back to bback solves, I think the 19.01 and 18.13, so I think I am arriving closer to sub 20 avg of 5s, even after this *LONG* break.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 16, 2010)

New Roux PB average of 12: 37.00 (on the DOT!) 

12:	00:39.37	x
11:	00:35.99	x
10:	00:44.96	x
9:	00:34.93	x
8:	00:33.12	x
7:	00:33.37	x
6:	00:40.46	x
5:	00:31.78	x
4:	00:34.23	x
3:	00:37.41	x
2:	00:41.63	x
1:	00:39.54	x


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 16, 2010)

Statistics for 02-16-2010 16:37:04

Average: 3.39
Standard Deviation: 0.42
Best Time: 2.58
Worst Time: 4.36
Individual Times:
1.	3.62	U R U' R2 F' U' F2 U F' 
2.	(4.36)	U2 R2 F' R U2 F U2 F R2 
3.	3.75	U F' U F U' F2 U 
4.	(2.58)	U F R2 U' R2 F U F2 U2 
5.	2.81	U2 R U R' U F2 U2 F R2 F


----------



## Truncator (Feb 17, 2010)

wtf

1. 12.74 (-2,3) / (-1,6) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / 

ROFL


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2010)

Magic OH in 2.16 seconds


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice improvement today...

best avg5: 19.58 | std:	0.8%
best avg12: *20.55* | std:	8.8% <-- PB, 0.56 away from sub-20 
best avg100: 21.89 | std:	11.3% <-- PB, comfortably sub-22 



Spoiler



24.93, 23.74, 28.43, 23.27, 23.47, 19.63, 22.21, 21.60, 26.12, 27.71, 24.12, 22.08, 23.50, 22.26, 20.71, 22.34, 20.73, 21.45, 24.64, 23.31, 24.83, 21.49, 25.50, 25.86, 23.22, 24.12, 20.83, 20.14, 16.12, 21.80, 18.65, 25.07, 20.37, 21.75, 22.78, 21.51, 23.83, 22.83, 21.94, 21.61, 24.64, 20.82, 22.27, 21.79, (18.33), 19.47, (27.61), 19.48, 19.78, 25.93, 19.15, 26.47, 17.07, 21.94, 20.77, 18.47, 23.23, 20.06, 20.46, 21.08, 24.99, 21.99, 21.06, 25.57, 20.56, 26.82, 20.70, 20.96, 20.28, 22.29, 22.91, 17.55, 18.63, 23.21, 19.77, 23.35, 23.37, 19.82, 18.05, 23.04, 20.94, 26.76, 15.63, 20.45, 22.56, 21.93, 20.61, 18.77, 21.75, (23.95), 20.04, 18.18, 20.46, 23.24, 20.61, (15.30), 20.00, 23.88, 18.60, 21.54


----------



## ianini (Feb 17, 2010)

Average of 5: 2:33.53
1. 2:28.81 b' u2 F2 R L' d2 b2 F2 d' u2 B' u2 L U' f u' l2 d l B' F' d2 D' B' D u b2 r U' d2 r' B' f d2 R' r2 D2 F2 B U2 D2 R' d' f L2 d2 R2 L b' f2 B u' L2 B2 L2 r' d' u U r2 
2. (2:27.84) F2 b' R2 B' F u' F' L' D' B2 U' d2 r d' B' U' F' l2 D2 r2 l b2 F2 r' l' F2 U u2 R b' l' u F' b' R B L' R d f L u b l2 D2 R2 B2 l f2 B l' u' b u' r D U l2 b' u' 
3. 2:38.96 L b R2 B2 F' f' D L2 B' d' b U l2 u' d' r2 B2 R d U r2 l D2 F2 b2 L2 F2 l' D U' b' r' L' F b' u' l b2 L f' F2 B' r2 R2 F2 B2 U2 B r d' R' L f2 F D F' d2 U' u2 L2 
4. 2:32.81 D2 r2 B2 r2 B' u2 d' b L u2 r2 B2 u2 f b' d' b2 l2 F' R2 L' B2 d' R u B' l' B U2 D' F d2 u' L2 R' b' r R' b' D R l2 u' b l u2 f2 B U2 d2 l2 U F' L' D' r D' f2 u' r2 
5. (2:59.21) L D b' f2 u' l2 F l2 U r' F r' D R' L' D2 d B2 u2 U l' b2 L d' U' F' U2 r' U f' F r u' U2 R l2 B' d' R u2 F B' r b U2 L2 b' F u f l' u2 l' b' F' r b2 l B D2 

Yay! I'm hoping for sub 2:30 average at caltech, and a sub 2 single. 5x5 ftw!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 17, 2010)

wat.

Average of 5: 10.09
1. 9.58 U' R B2 R B' L' R B L' R' B2 R F2 B R D B2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U R' B' R2
2. (12.42) L2 F2 R' F2 R2 B R L2 D2 L U' D B' R B' F' D' U' B2 L' B2 F2 D' F D
3. 10.52 D2 L D2 R U D R2 D' U2 R U' D' B2 F R' L F2 U2 D B2 R2 U B' D2 B'
4. 10.16 R U' D2 F2 D' R D L2 U' R' D' B U' F2 L D' B' U' D' F' U' R2 L2 D R'
5. (9.56) B2 D' L R B F L2 F D F' R' L' U2 F2 L' R F2 R' D2 B F' R F2 B' R'

all nonlucky


----------



## Anthony (Feb 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> wat.
> 
> Average of 5: 10.09
> 1. 9.58 U' R B2 R B' L' R B L' R' B2 R F2 B R D B2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U R' B' R2
> ...



late night cubing ftw. 

Awesome.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2010)

Just learnt the 4x4x4 orientation and permutation parity algorithms.

First timed 4x4x4 solve: 3:21.67
I had an Orientation parity, I hope to get a lot better times soon. I probably need to get a better 4x4, I only have a rubik's brand.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 17, 2010)

Really nice 3x3 session: 6.77 PLL skip, 10.02 avg5, 11.43 avg12, 12.44 avg100. All of these are PBs.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 17, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Really nice 3x3 session: 6.77 PLL skip, 10.02 avg5, 11.43 avg12, 12.44 avg100. All of these are PBs.



Looks like you are amazing on 3x3x3 not matter you open your eyes or not.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got my V-Cube 6 (thanks, Maarten!), which completes my cube collection from 2x2-7x7.

First ever solve on it:
5:30.53 

EDIT:
4:56.88! First sub-5 
Btw: It exploded, but I could fix it.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

Average of 5: 25.69
1. 24.87 (-5, 3) / (0, -2) / (3, -4) / (-2, 6) / (6) / (-4) / (-1) / (5) / (-2) / (-3) / dddd
2. 26.37 (-2, 0) / (1, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-5) / (-1) / (0) / (-3) / (1) / (3) / Uddd
3. 25.84 (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 1) / (5) / (-1) / (-4) / (3) / (-5) / (4) / dUdd
4. (22.78) (5, -4) / (0, 1) / (4, 3) / (4, -5) / (5) / (-5) / (2) / (6) / (1) / (-2) / dUUU
5. (29.14) (-3, -3) / (3, -1) / (6, -3) / (2, -1) / (-4) / (-3) / (-2) / (-1) / (-3) / (4) / ddUU

:fp

Well, at least I'm consistently crap.

SD= 0.62


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 17, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Average of 5: 25.69
> 1. 24.87 (-5, 3) / (0, -2) / (3, -4) / (-2, 6) / (6) / (-4) / (-1) / (5) / (-2) / (-3) / dddd
> 2. 26.37 (-2, 0) / (1, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-5) / (-1) / (0) / (-3) / (1) / (3) / Uddd
> 3. 25.84 (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 1) / (5) / (-1) / (-4) / (3) / (-5) / (4) / dUdd
> ...



24.69, (31.43), 26.27, (21.17), 21.85 = 24.27
OH on your scrambles.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 17, 2010)

PB lucky 9.00s skip CMLL and easy to look ahead F2B
while taking my average of 5


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Must scream this to the world:
*54.3 *avg 5
and 56.71 avg 12 

47.84, 57.14, 59.34, 1:03.23, 59.07, *53.33, (46.91), (1:11.67), 57.81, 51.77*, 59.85, 57.70


----------



## Feryll (Feb 17, 2010)

Learned and pretty much memorized full line, dot and cross OLL. Wow, I'm going to hate learning all those corner ones just to cut 2 turns off my time...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 17, 2010)

6x6x6 speedsolve:

4:18.97 on my first day on 6x6.
It is still very clicky, but I think, I can do sub-4 very soon!


----------



## Zubon (Feb 18, 2010)

I just had one of the best accomplishments since I started cubing.

I started using CCT timer since my early cubing days and finally I got a total average of all solves under 30s.

My combined average was stuck at 30.01s for about a month but it finally changed.

I think that my early 1min+ solves made it hard to get it under 30s.

Now looking forward to under 25s total average! It might take me a year...


----------



## Edam (Feb 18, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.84
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 12.33
Worst Time: 20.00

best RA of 12 - 17.22
best RA of 5 - 16.14

Sub18 of 100  PB of course, also I think the RAof12 is a Pb too.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



missouri doesn't count


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2010)

PB! I hate those 30s... Could of been sub 24!

Average: 24.15
Standard Deviation: 2.73
Best Time: 20.36
Worst Time: 32.01
Individual Times:
1.	(20.36)	D2 U' L B2 F L B' L2 R2 F2 D F' L F' U' B F2 R' D U L' D B2 D' R2
2.	21.20	L2 R B F2 R2 F2 D2 L D' R' F' D B2 F2 L2 D2 B' F L' R2 B2 F2 D' B R'
3.	25.41	D2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D U2 F2 D' U' B2 F D B' F L R' B F D' U2 R B2 F
4.	23.79	L' B' F2 L' R B' D U B' D2 F U' L2 B2 D' U R2 U' L R' B' D B2 U' R'
5.	31.40	D B' F' D L R B2 F' L2 U R' F D U' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L D U2 B
6.	21.50	L D2 U R U B R' B' F2 L R' F2 U L' R' U' R' B L' B F2 L2 R2 D' R
7.	22.24	D2 B L R2 D' U2 B2 D' L' R' U R' B2 F L2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 R D2 F R2 U2
8.	24.29	F D2 L' B' F' R' B F' U R U' B2 U2 R U2 R' D' U' L' B F' L' D U' R'
9.	23.12	U' R' B2 F2 L' D U2 R D U2 R D2 U2 B2 R' D' U B' F2 D2 L' U' L2 U' R'
10.	(32.01)	U2 B D2 U B D L' R U B2 L2 R D B' F' L B2 U2 B' F' L' B D U' L2
11.	24.14	L2 D2 U L F U' L2 R' B F U L R2 B2 R U L2 R2 U2 R' U L R' D' U
12.	24.36	L2 U' B D' U2 F2 D B2 F D U' L U B L2 R' U L2 R' F L R2 D F' D2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2010)

Really nice OH session.

number of times: 200 (PB)
best time: 17.475
best avg5: 19.936 (s = 0.91) (PB) sub20 
best avg12: 21.755 (s = 2.70) (PB) sub22 
best avg100: 23.804 (s = 2.74) (PB) sub24 
session avg: 24.629 (s = 3.15)


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.70
worst time: 28.39

current mean of 3: 18.71 (σ = 1.18)
best mean of 3: 17.02 (σ = 1.88)

current avg5: 18.71 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 18.71 (σ = 1.18)

current avg12: 21.65 (σ = 2.77)
best avg12: 21.65 (σ = 2.77)

session avg: 21.65 (σ = 2.77)
session mean: 21.63
Slow turning woot.
Possibly could have done better if I wasn't sick.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 18, 2010)

Nearly sub 3 min 4x4 solve: 3:06.25, I had OLL parity then applied the wrong OLL some how.
I know it is really slow, but I only just started.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2010)

Fisher Cube. I'm still having trouble turning it due to the (variable) shape.

best avg12: 39.367 (σ = 3.11)
41.084, 32.744, 40.263, 41.437, 40.992, (32.104), (46.711), 38.176, 41.049, 44.135, 35.708, 38.082


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



What does MO Open have to do with anything? I didn't mention it, nor was it one of my last 3 comps.


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2

Average of 12: 2.60
1. 2.43[Ortega] R2 U F U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' 
2. 2.61[Guimond] R' U' F R U' F R2 U2 
3. 2.42[Guimond] R U2 R' U F' R U2 R2 F2 
4. (3.44[Ortega]) U' F' U F' U' F' R2 F' U' 
5. 2.64[Guimond] U2 R F R F' R' U' F2 R 
6. (2.05[LBL(PLL Skip)]) U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 F R2 
7. 3.01[SS] F2 U F2 U F2 U' F R' U2 
8. 2.40[Guimond] R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F2 U' R 
9. 2.56[Guimond] R2 U' R' F' U' F2 U' F U2 
10. 2.98[CLL] R' U R F R' F U' R 
11. 2.54[LBL] U2 F' R2 F U2 F R' U' F2 
12. 2.40[Guimond] F U' F2 U' R U2 F R U' 

1 LC 
For ortega,i sometimes can predict OLL during preinspection which helps a lot


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2010)

fazrulzintheotherthread said:


> 33.80 with 3-2-2-2-3 edges.
> 
> The first 3 were all in the top layer lol.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> fazrulzintheotherthread said:
> 
> 
> > 33.80 with 3-2-2-2-3 edges.
> ...



Umm... Wrong again?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 18, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> 2x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah
A sub 3 LBL!


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> onionhoney said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...


did you try the scramble?


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > onionhoney said:
> ...



I got a sub2 with LBL while retrying this scramble~


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2010)

You're really good at 2x2  You should use CLL more though, I think you could get sub-2.5 with just CLL.

My achievement: sub-1:10 MegaminxSim avg, finally  Never had so many sub-1s in an average.
best avg12: 1:07.250 (σ = 4.86)
58.578, 1:12.266, (1:13.063), 1:06.844, 1:07.422, (54.515), 58.079, 1:06.859, 1:11.250, 1:08.812, 1:10.141, 1:12.250


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been doing same OH training lately, and just got a new average record both of 5 and 12 solves.

Avg of 12: 18.72
Times: 18.45, 20.30, 19.04, 21.51, 21.14, (15.48), 15.87, 18.73, 16.67, 17.94, (23.99), 17.51

Avg of 5: 16.83 
Times: (15.48), 15.87, (18.73), 16.67, 17.94


----------



## Kxg (Feb 18, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> <times>
> Now if I take out the 5 best I got a really nice RA of 5.
> <other times>



You must have a very weird "RA" definition.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2 5.89 avg of 100 with the spacebar. Finally kinda sub-6.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 19, 2010)

New PB average of 12 with Fridrich: 26.91

12:	00:26.57	x
11:	00:29.80	x
10:	00:24.43	x
9:	00:24.95	x
8:	00:25.02	x
7:	00:23.36	x
6:	00:25.64	x
5:	00:31.81	x
4:	00:29.81	x
3:	00:33.73	x
2:	00:23.69	x
1:	00:25.15	x


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 19, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2443

could've been totally sub-1 but failed 3x3 stage, still good though


----------



## ianini (Feb 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 53.95
1. 56.47 F U f' L2 R' U2 D2 B U' R F R U B2 u' F' D' U2 L2 B' u' B r U2 D' B' r D U2 f2 r2 D2 R2 L' D2 L2 D' f2 B' R 
2. (50.27) L D' L f' r2 D r2 f2 u' F2 L' D U f' U L' F f2 D F2 B r2 F' L r2 F r' L U D r' L B2 f u' B' r u' R r2 
3. 53.15 B' r2 L B2 R2 U u' D2 f' D' U2 u2 r U R' U' R' U r u' U2 R' L F' u U' D2 R2 U' B F2 L f' L' D B' r' u2 B2 R' 
4. 52.22 L' R' r' F' U' D' u2 B' u2 B2 r f2 R B' R2 F r' U' F' f' R r B' R' r2 u' F U D r' B L2 B' r2 U B' F2 U u' D 
5. (1:06.38) F B u F2 D L D L2 D' r L2 R' B' R u' U2 R D F' D u' f' D r f' D' R' r' F' L R2 B2 U2 f' U2 F2 D B' U' f2 
444 reduction. Can't wait for my mefferts. My eastsheen is just dying on me!


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 19, 2010)

not much to brag about but first ever timed BLD solve:

11:12.94

7:38 Memo
3:34.94 Execution


----------



## Anthony (Feb 19, 2010)

[11:41:47 PM] Anthony Brooks: stupid 4 and 5
[11:41:48 PM] Anthony Brooks: 2.12, 2.50, 4.47, 1.93, 3.15, 2.52, 2.88, 5.86, 1.78, 3.38, 2.25, 2.65
[11:41:53 PM] Anthony Brooks: = 2.79
[11:41:57 PM] Anthony Brooks: no lucky solves.

Stackmat, of course.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> [11:41:57 PM] Anthony Brooks: no lucky solves.



YOU LIE!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > [11:41:57 PM] Anthony Brooks: no lucky solves.
> ...



Fine, one "lucky" solve. I still did EG though. It's not like I had a LL skip. ><


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 19, 2010)

Subbed 6 on first 2x2 solve.


----------



## Faz (Feb 19, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.16
1. (1.36) F2 R' F R' F2 R' F2 R 
2. 1.66 F R U2 R' U F U2 F' 
3. 1.90 U2 F2 U F' R U' R F U' 
4. 2.28 R2 U R2 U' R2 F R F2 
5. 1.82 R' F' U' F U2 F U R U' 
6. 2.22 F' U2 R F R' U R' F U2 
7. 2.02 R2 U R' F' U' F U' R U2 
8. 1.82 R2 F2 R' F R2 U F' U' 
9. 3.51 R' U2 F' U R U2 R F2 R 
10. (3.55) R U F' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
11. 2.82 R' F2 R2 U F' R U2 R' U 
12. 1.54 R2 F2 R' U' F U R' U R'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 19, 2010)

6x6:
3:48.56 PLL skip.

I only had it for 2 days so far. It had no parity.
I have done 20-25 solves in my life


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 2.16
> 1. (1.36) F2 R' F R' F2 R' F2 R
> 2. 1.66 F R U2 R' U F U2 F'
> 3. 1.90 U2 F2 U F' R U' R F U'
> ...



wow...that's insane! 
Do you usually predict everything during the 15s preinspection?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 19, 2010)

I learned sune, anti-sune, and L cases for CLL in two days. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 19, 2010)

rickcube said:


> I learned sune, anti-sune, and L cases for CLL in two days. I'm proud of myself.



That is actually quite impressive man. Now I'm going to have to do that for finishing my plls and starting my Cmlls...


----------



## icmp4 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's one for you guys: 66s 3x3 solve. BOOM!

It was a "lucky" solve in the sense that I had to PLL and OLL a lot less than usual. It was a big PR, 15 seconds off my last best time. <1min will arrive any time now.

I do it LBL still. I'm trying to develop an intuitive sense for F2L but for speed attempts I go LBL


----------



## ianini (Feb 20, 2010)

Non-Lucky!
10.72!!!!!!11one
Beats my lucky PB of 10.90
Easy oll and U perm.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 20, 2010)

number of times: 150/150
best time: 13.95 <-- OLL Skip, Lucky PB
worst time: 31.01
best avg5: 19.30 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 19.98 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 21.21 (σ = 2.36)
session mean: 21.39


Spoiler



19.02, 20.51, 18.74, 19.76, 26.17, 17.49, 22.06, 19.07, 23.88, 18.37, 23.27, 27.64, 24.01, 25.57, 23.77, 21.61, 17.75, 21.56, 20.07, 23.14, 25.49, 19.09, 17.02, 20.61, 20.85, 24.42, 21.54, 18.43, 17.94, 20.72, (24.21), 18.76, 20.89, 21.72, (14.63), 18.76, 20.74, 20.26, 24.30, 23.40, 24.54, 18.92, 20.59, 21.77, 20.76, 21.18, 18.70, 24.76, 22.09, 20.24, 19.94, 19.57, 25.05, 24.72, 22.08, 26.96, 24.55, 21.05, 21.61, 21.56, 25.20, 31.01, 22.03, 25.91, 20.62, 23.18, 22.86, 18.93, 20.58, 22.30, 20.34, 23.91, 26.97, 19.01, 13.95, 21.92, 18.90, 22.13, 20.19, 19.41, 19.56, 20.80, 18.80, 21.24, 22.41, 26.13, 20.92, 19.35, 22.69, 19.20, 19.54, 20.38, 18.18, 22.16, 21.43, 21.22, 21.56, 18.18, 24.84, 21.23, 20.07, 18.96, 21.39, 17.14, 26.68, 21.03, 18.22, 21.86, 19.89, 19.55, 22.21, 22.99, 18.62, 22.90, 19.09, 19.06, 23.77, 20.98, 18.66, 23.20, 19.19, 21.86, 20.76, 24.78, 21.01, 20.87, 19.19, 23.62, 21.98, 23.97, 20.66, 22.13, 20.40, 23.06, 20.42, 21.75, 25.81, 17.83, 20.65, 27.25, 18.95, 20.77, 20.64, 22.67, 21.52, 20.07, 18.06, 23.23, 19.90, 21.62





Spoiler



1. 19.02 D U2 L' F R L' F2 R' B D U2 L' F2 D U' F' L B R' F2 D U F L U2
2. 20.51 F2 D2 U F2 R2 B' R U D' R B' F D2 L D U2 B' U' D2 B2 U' R2 L' U' D'
3. 18.74 U F2 L F L2 D' R L' U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F' L' U2 R' F U' B D2 U2 F D2 B2
4. 19.76 L' U2 D' R F B' U2 D' B' R2 B L' U' D2 B2 F' U2 F' U B2 U L' U2 L' R
5. 26.17 R U R U' D' F' R' L F D' L2 U B' L B U2 F2 R' D2 F D2 F2 B2 U B
6. 17.49 F' B2 L D2 U' R2 L' F U' R' B' D2 R L' U2 D' R2 L' U R' B2 U D2 L2 R2
7. 22.06 D2 L' F B' D F' U' D B R2 F' L' R2 U' L' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L' F' L2 R2 D2
8. 19.07 L' D2 R D2 U R2 B2 L' B U2 B L D L2 B' U2 L' F D' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2
9. 23.88 F' B' R2 D' F R2 D U B F2 D U2 F U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U' R' F2 L2 R2 B2 U'
10. 18.37 F2 R2 U2 B L' B D' L B' D R2 U' R' L' U' F D' U2 F B L2 B F R' F'
11. 23.27 R' U B2 F' R D' B2 F D L' U' F' L' R' U R' D' L2 D' L' F' U' L2 U F
12. 27.64 F' B2 U D' L B2 F2 L' B D U2 B' U' B' U2 L' R' F2 D U2 B L F' R F
13. 24.01 D2 R' L2 U' L' U2 F2 U2 D2 B2 F R2 F L' R' U' D F D R L B' D2 U2 F
14. 25.57 U2 B' U' D2 R' L D' U L' U L U B L2 D' F B R' F D' F L F' L' D
15. 23.77 L' U2 L2 F' D F2 D2 L2 R F' L F L D' F2 D R B2 R D R2 L' U' D' R'
16. 21.61 F2 B' U F' R' U2 F' R L2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 D' L R D2 F' B D2 U2 L2 B'
17. 17.75 U2 B L2 U' D F2 D B' U B' D L U' F U2 D2 L2 B' R' D' F2 D' R L' F'
18. 21.56 F B R' L2 D R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F B L2 R D2 L2 B' U2 F R' F' D' B D F
19. 20.07 R' D' R B' L2 F L' F2 U' B D' F2 U B R' L U' F2 B' D' U' R B' R L'
20. 23.14 F' U' F2 U2 D L2 B2 R F R2 B D' U B2 L F2 B' D' B U' D B F' U L2
21. 25.49 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L D B2 F2 U D F U R' F' B' L2 F' B U' L2 F2 B'
22. 19.09 B2 F' U2 D L2 U B F2 R B2 R' U2 B' R B U2 F' D2 U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 F
23. 17.02 B' L U R' F' L U2 F' B2 R' D U2 L D B U2 B L' D2 B' L U2 F' U2 R
24. 20.61 D L' B2 L D2 R' U2 R U D' L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F B2 L2 F2 D R L U' B2 L
25. 20.85 F D' U' F R B' R2 L2 D F U2 F' U D' R F' B' R B' U2 D2 L' R' U' B'
26. 24.42 B' F D L' R2 D' B R2 U2 F' R2 U B2 R' F2 L D2 R' D' L F U' F2 U2 L'
27. 21.54 R' U' D F B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U F D' B' F' U2 R' B L' U' D' B2 R F' L' F
28. 18.43 R2 U2 L B2 U D' F D' B2 U2 F' B2 R2 B2 R B' U' B2 R U' D' R L2 B2 D2
29. 17.94 L' U' F B D2 B' U' D L2 B L B D' L2 F2 B' U' D2 F2 U L' B F U B'
30. 20.72 F R B D2 B2 U2 D F U' F2 R F2 B L R U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F R'
31. 24.21 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B' D F' B' L2 B' D2 B U2 F' L2 R2 U' F R F B R F2 R'
32. 18.76 D2 F2 U' D F U' R2 D2 F D R' F' R U' D' L2 U F' D' U R F' B R D2
33. 20.89 L D2 R' L U F' B' D2 F D' L2 U' F' D2 B' D2 R' B' D2 B' U2 B2 R L' D2
34. 21.72 U2 F U B2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F D L U2 R' B R B2 F2 L2 F' U2 F R'
35. 14.63 U' R' L U D' B' R D' L2 R' F2 L' B2 L' F' R' L' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L'
36. 18.76 U' R' B' L' R F2 U2 F R' B2 D2 F' L2 D' F' B2 U D B2 L' F L2 F' D2 B2
37. 20.74 D B' U2 R2 L U B R' B U R D' F' B' L R2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 B' D U2 R
38. 20.26 D' B' R2 L U F2 D F2 U' R' B R2 F' B' L B' R D' U' L U' D2 L2 U L2
39. 24.30 D' U2 R2 U' L2 D U2 L U D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R L' F U B2 D L2 F2 U' B
40. 23.40 U B2 D U' B2 D' R' B L B2 R' B F2 R' F2 D R' B R F' D2 R U' B D'
41. 24.54 L' D' L' D B' D' B2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R' U2 B2 F2 R2 B' F' R' F2
42. 18.92 L2 R2 B' L' B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' L' R' F2 L R U' D F U' R' F2 R U
43. 20.59 D2 U B' F' D' R U R' D2 R D R2 F' D' U L' D2 F U' F L2 R2 U2 B R
44. 21.77 D F' D' R U' D' R' F2 B L2 R' F2 D2 F' B D2 U B' F' D U' L2 R2 F2 L2
45. 20.76 R' L F' D' F' L' D' B' F' R' U' B D2 R F D2 L' B2 F2 R' L' B' L2 B2 U'
46. 21.18 B U' B' D' L' U' D L2 U' R2 L2 D' F B' R2 L B2 F' D2 B D2 R' U2 R2 B'
47. 18.70 F' U D' L R D U F2 U' D2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F' D R' D' F D' B L'
48. 24.76 D' F' R2 L F L R2 B' L' U' F L B2 D2 R' F L D U R L U' D' R B2
49. 22.09 D L B' D2 L U2 B2 D' R2 B' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F' R D U2 L U2 L2
50. 20.24 D2 B U2 R F L2 D' L B2 U2 F L F2 B R2 D2 L' F2 D' F D2 F' R L U2
51. 19.94 U B L B' F' L R' D L R2 D' F2 L2 R U R' U B' L2 U2 B2 U' R' L F'
52. 19.57 L2 D2 R' U R L2 D R' F2 L2 U' D B' D L2 R2 D' B2 D F D2 R2 B2 L R'
53. 25.05 F2 D2 L2 R' D' R U' R' D2 L' U2 D2 R' U' B' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' D' B D B2 R'
54. 24.72 B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 F2 U' R U' B' L' D' U' L2 F2 D2 R' B U' B'
55. 22.08 R' L2 F2 R2 U2 D' L2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D F' R' F' D' F' U' D2 F2 R D' L
56. 26.96 U L' F R U2 F2 D2 B' L' D2 U' F' B' U' D2 R B2 R' L F' L2 B L2 D' B'
57. 24.55 L2 R' U' D F R F R2 L2 B2 U' F' R F' L' D2 U' R' D' U' L D2 L U R2
58. 21.05 F B U2 R2 L2 U2 L' R F2 R' F D2 F' D U' B F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F' D' U R'
59. 21.61 B2 U L2 B D' U2 B' U' B' D' U F R' B' F' U L' F R' F U' F' L2 R' D2
60. 21.56 R F U2 F' R2 F' U' F D' L' U2 L' B' F' D2 F' R D2 B D B U' F' U B
61. 25.20 U' F B' U' L U' B U2 B D U2 L' R2 D' L R' F B L B' L2 F2 L2 D L'
62. (31.01) F B' L R' D L F' L R2 F B' L F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R L2 F2 B D F2 B R
63. 22.03 U' B' L2 F' D B2 R' U R2 U' F' B' R2 D2 L' D R2 D2 B' R' D F2 R D L
64. 25.91 B' R2 U F R U2 F2 L R2 B' U2 B2 D' L F2 L B L' R B R2 B' R2 D' L2
65. 20.62 F' L2 F2 R' U R2 D2 R F' R2 F' R F U B' U' B D L2 F R' U2 L D B'
66. 23.18 D F' U R U2 F' D U2 F2 L' F' B' D2 R D' F2 B L2 B2 L R U2 R2 U' R'
67. 22.86 B2 R B' F2 L' B2 D B U' L2 F' R' F2 U R' B2 D' F' B' R2 D B F U D2
68. 18.93 R L2 B' F U2 R' B2 D' F2 U' R D' L2 D' F U F2 L R2 B2 F' U L R2 D'
69. 20.58 F2 U D2 L' B2 U2 D' F B' L2 F R2 F2 L2 B F' D L2 F2 B' R' F' U2 F' D2
70. 22.30 F L2 R' U2 F2 R2 L B R' F2 U' D F B' L B R2 B2 F L2 U' B F D B'
71. 20.34 L' F' U R' F2 B2 R2 B F L' U2 B L R D' F' L' R2 F' L F2 U L D2 F2
72. 23.91 R' U B L R2 F2 L B2 F' D2 R U F2 B' L2 D' L U' D2 R' B2 D F' B2 L
73. 26.97 L U B2 R D L' F D' R' L2 B2 L2 D F2 R L F2 B' U L' F' R2 B L' D'
74. 19.01 F' B2 L2 F' D R F B L' F' L' B' U B2 D R2 L' U' B U' R' F R U2 B'
75. (13.95) D L2 D U' L F L2 U2 R2 U R L2 F' L' R2 D2 L R' B2 L B2 D2 L' F D2
76. 21.92 B F' D U' F' L' R' D' U' R L' D B D' L' B L' D R L' U' F' D U L'
77. 18.90 F' B2 U B D' F2 U2 D' L R U' F' B R B' D U2 F2 B2 D' B' F R L F
78. 22.13 D R B' R D U B' R' L2 U B2 F' L U F D U2 F2 B' D2 R2 L B2 R' U'
79. 20.19 F D' F R' F2 R B' U2 R' D' L2 R' U2 B' L' U' R B' L2 B' F' R B R U2
80. 19.41 D2 U F2 U R2 U R D' F2 R' D B2 F2 L2 U' R' U R2 B' F2 R' D' F' B L2
81. 19.56 F2 R2 B' F2 R' U' R F L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B' L B L R' F B' R'
82. 20.80 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 R F R U2 F B2 U' R L2 B' U' R2 U' B2 L U D2 L2
83. 18.80 D' L' D2 R U2 L' B R2 L2 D' F D F D' F' U L U2 L' F' B2 U F' U2 F'
84. 21.24 R2 B R L' B F D2 B' F2 L' R D' F R2 F' R2 F2 L' R' F B' L' B L U
85. 22.41 D2 L B2 U' B2 D2 B R L B2 U R2 D2 B R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 D B2 L'
86. 26.13 L F2 L2 R' F' L B' F' D' B' R2 B' L2 F D2 U2 R F2 L F' B D' B R' L'
87. 20.92 D' F2 L' B2 U2 D B F' R' F' R2 B' U' L2 B F' R' F2 B' R L U L U2 L'
88. 19.35 B D2 L2 B F' D' U' L' D2 R F2 B2 D B2 D2 L' D B L B' D' L' U B D2
89. 22.69 L2 D L' R' U' R L2 U D2 R' D2 L D' B' F' L2 D2 B U2 B' R F L2 B' D
90. 19.20 B2 D2 B F2 U2 R F2 L R' F' L2 B2 F2 L' B2 R2 B' L F B R2 U R D2 L2
91. 19.54 B2 U' D F U B U F' R F' D B' F' D L B2 D2 L R' U' L B L2 B' L2
92. 20.38 D2 L2 B' L2 D L U' D' L' U' R D' U2 F U' L2 R2 F' L2 R2 B L R2 D' U'
93. 18.18 U2 B' F2 L2 B2 R' U' R D' R2 L' F' B' L R' B U2 D' B2 L D' R' U' B2 U
94. 22.16 D' B2 R U' L' B D2 U B' R2 D2 B2 L' B U2 F B' D' L' B D' B' F U D2
95. 21.43 L2 B' F2 L' D' B' R2 F L F U R2 D U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R' L' U' F R L' B2
96. 21.22 F' L' F U R F2 D' R F2 R' F D2 R B2 U' D2 R' D' B2 L' D' R B2 D' L'
97. 21.56 L2 R2 U D F2 R L2 F2 D2 B L' R D' R' U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' R2 U'
98. 18.18 F U2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' D' R L F2 L' F' U2 F B' R' U D B2 D' U L' R2 F'
99. 24.84 R' D R2 D L D2 F2 R2 D B D' F2 U2 F' D L2 D' U2 B R' D' L2 F2 B' R'
100. 21.23 B' L D F' U' F2 B2 U D' F' U2 B' F' R L' U' B' U2 F' L2 U2 D' B' D B
101. 20.07 F R L' U L2 B2 R2 F R2 L' D B2 U2 D2 R2 F U F U2 F2 R B U L' F
102. 18.96 U' B U2 L2 D F' B2 U2 B2 U2 B F L' R2 F2 D R2 U D R2 F L U' L' F2
103. 21.39 L F2 L F2 B' D2 L2 R' B' R2 B2 L' U' D' F2 L2 F' L2 D' B D2 F' U2 F R
104. 17.14 U R2 D2 R D2 R D2 B L' B R' F2 R2 B' D' U B L U' F R' U' B R2 U
105. 26.68 R U2 D B' F' R' F' U' R F2 U D L U2 L2 F' D F2 U' D B' R' U2 B' R'
106. 21.03 D' R' D' L B2 U2 R2 L' B R' B2 R' F' L F U B2 F R' F' U B' R' B2 F2
107. 18.22 B' F D' B F2 U' D2 R F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 F' L D2 U2 F' B' L'
108. 21.86 B U R2 B F2 R' B2 D R' F2 U' L2 D U' L B R' B2 D2 U R F2 D2 L2 U2
109. 19.89 D2 R' D B' L' D' L2 F' L2 U' L' U B' L' F2 L2 B D' L' F2 L B2 D2 F' R2
110. 19.55 F D2 U F U2 D B' L' B D' B' F2 R U' F2 R2 L' B U2 F' B U D R' B'
111. 22.21 B' F' L' R2 D' U L' U' D L' B R2 F' B2 R2 D2 B' L2 D' R' D F R D2 R2
112. 22.99 F L' F U2 L R2 B2 L2 D U L R B' L R' U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R' L' B' R'
113. 18.62 U D2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 U' B U' D' F2 L' D2 U' L R' D B U' D2 R' B' D' U'
114. 22.90 D2 L' B U B U2 R' B' D B U2 D' R2 B R F2 R L2 D L2 R D2 F2 B' D
115. 19.09 F L F L D2 B D2 U L2 D' B' F' D L U' F2 U2 R' D R D' B R U B
116. 19.06 U2 B' L2 U B' F2 D R2 D F' U' F2 R B2 F2 R' B D' L' F' D' B U' D' L
117. 23.77 R' B' L B' U2 D' L B' R U R2 B' R' F D B' D' L' U' F2 R L' U2 F2 L'
118. 20.98 D2 F D2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L' F B D2 U' F D' U B2 D' L D2 B' D2 R L U
119. 18.66 R' L' B U2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 U B' U D F2 D2 R D' L' F2 R D2 B D B F'
120. 23.20 U L' F' B' D2 R' B L' R2 D2 L' U' R' B2 L R2 U' F' B2 L' R2 F D2 U' R2
121. 19.19 F' D F2 L' R' F U F2 D2 R2 F2 U F' R B' R2 D2 B' L' U F2 B2 U2 R' B'
122. 21.86 L B' F R L B L' U' F L2 U L D2 L2 R D R2 B D' L2 F' B' U' L2 D2
123. 20.76 D2 R2 F' B2 D' L' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' F U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L' D' B' R L'
124. 24.78 R2 D' B U2 F' L F' B' D2 B2 R D2 R' L D L' F' B2 L2 F2 R D U2 F2 L2
125. 21.01 U2 L B' U F L' B F' R2 L2 F U' B' R L' D2 U' L2 R2 D2 R D' L' D2 F2
126. 20.87 U2 R B F' D2 L2 U' R2 D B L2 F' B' R2 L B' F2 L R U R' F' B2 U2 L2
127. 19.19 R L B' L U' R2 L D2 R' F R2 F R' D' F2 B U' L' F' B L U D B' F2
128. 23.62 D2 F R2 U2 L F R U' F' L U2 B L D2 L' R F' B' L' B2 L D2 R L' U'
129. 21.98 D B' U L2 D2 F' U' L' D' L2 B2 R U F2 D' F2 D R' L' B R D' R' U F'
130. 23.97 F2 D2 B D' R2 B' D2 L B L2 B2 U2 R' L D2 L R' B2 L' D' F D' U L2 R2
131. 20.66 D' L F2 U' R2 B' L2 U B' U' B' R' D U' R L2 B2 L F' R B R' L U F
132. 22.13 F' R2 D' B' L' F' D' L' U2 F R2 D R2 B D F2 B L2 R F2 U2 L U2 L2 R'
133. 20.40 B2 D' B2 D' U' L U B2 R' F' D L2 R2 D L R D2 L U' D L' B2 D2 L' U2
134. 23.06 R2 L F2 U L2 D2 B L U' L R U2 D2 B R2 U' B U B U B' D' L R2 B'
135. 20.42 F' R' B' D' F' R' L2 B2 L F' U L2 U F U' D B2 R U D' R' D2 R2 B2 R2
136. 21.75 F L' U2 B' R2 U' R U' L U2 D' L' R' B R' F' U D2 B2 F' U' L' D2 R' D
137. 25.81 R2 F2 R2 L F2 B2 R2 B' D U R2 D R L2 U' F2 U L' R2 U' R' U L U B2
138. 17.83 F' U2 D B' R2 F2 D' U2 B' L' D F2 D2 B' U D L2 D2 F2 D' F D2 R' F' L2
139. 20.65 R F R' L' B' L2 R' D2 B2 U' B2 U2 F L2 R U' R2 L' D2 F B2 U D2 F R
140. 27.25 F' D U' R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 D' L' D L U' F' D U2 F L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R
141. 18.95 L' D B F L U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B F2 R' L F2 R' D2 L' U2 R' D2 U' R U2
142. 20.77 R L' D' U' R2 L2 U F' L2 D2 F2 L' U' D' L R' F2 L2 U D2 F D2 F R D2
143. 20.64 B' L2 U' D2 L F' B R2 U' F' L F' L' D' R' D F2 R2 U F' D' B R' D L2
144. 22.67 B' L' R B' F2 L2 R2 D2 L B' U' B2 L B2 R2 F D2 R' B2 D F R U' B' F
145. 21.52 U2 L' D' F' D2 B U' R' B R2 D' U' B' F2 D' L R' U2 L2 D2 U' B R2 U R
146. 20.07 U2 L2 B U D2 B F' L2 R2 B' R' F2 L R' B2 U' D' B R' U' R2 D2 U L F2
147. 18.06 R L' U' F2 L B' R' F' R B2 D B2 F R U2 F' R U B' D' L R' F' D2 B2
148. 23.23 D R2 F B L2 D' L R2 F R2 U L R2 B L2 U2 B2 F' R' L2 D2 B2 D L2 D2
149. 19.90 L2 D' L2 U' R L' B U D F' D2 R' F2 U F L' R' B' F' L2 B L' U' D' B
150. 21.62 L2 U2 B F2 L F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B D L' B' F' U R2 D2 B R2 D' F2 D'


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Started practicing 2x2x2 after about a month of not doing 2x2x2, I want to catch up to Musli4Brekkies. 

Session: 7.01



Spoiler



Session average: 7.01
1. 7.16 F R F' R' U F' U R2 F2 
2. 10.40[Haha, could've sub-7'ed, the scheme confused me, couldn't remember what was opposite green, purple, or blue.] U R U' R U' F R2 F R' 
3. 7.68 F U F2 R' U2 R' U F2 U 
4. 7.78 U' R' F2 U R' U' F R2 
5. 8.22 F2 U R' U F2 R' U2 F' R 
6. 4.47[Yay for CLL!] R F U2 F R' U R' U 
7. 7.63 U R2 U R' U R U2 F2 R2 
8. 7.83 R2 F U R2 U F2 U2 R 
9. 7.08 U F' U F R U R' U2 R U' 
10. 9.22 U F' U R2 F' R F2 U' R' 
11. 6.86 F R2 F' R U2 R' F R' U' 
12. 8.66 U2 R F' R' F R' U2 R U2 
13. 10.54 U2 R' F U2 R F R2 U' F 
14. 7.66 U' R2 U F2 U' R' F2 U' 
15. 7.86 F U F2 U F' R' F U2 R U2 
16. 7.52 F2 R2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U2 
17. 9.05 U F' R2 U F R F2 U' R' 
18. 6.93 U2 F' R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' U' 
19. 6.25 R' U' R F' R2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
20. 5.61 R' U2 R F' U' F' U R' U' 
21. 6.56 R' U' R F' U F2 R' F U 
22. 6.33 U R2 F U' R2 U' F' U F' 
23. 4.11 R U' F' R2 U F' U' R 
24. 7.11 F U R2 F' U F' U F' R2 
25. 7.84 R2 U F2 U' R2 F' R U2 R 
26. 6.09 F' R' U F' R2 F' U2 R U' 
27. 10.33 R F2 R U' R F2 U' F R2 
28. 7.81 U' R' U2 R' U F' U' R2 
29. 7.94 R2 F2 R F' U F R2 U2 F' 
30. 7.36 R U2 R U2 F' U F2 U F' 
31. 6.72 R2 U R' F U' R' F R U2 
32. 7.86 U' F R' F2 R' F2 R F2 U 
33. (11.86[PBL fail.]) F' R2 U2 F U2 F' U R' U2 
34. 8.44 U' F2 R' F R F' R F' U' 
35. 8.46 F' R' U R F' U F U' F' 
36. 8.52 R U R' U R U' F U' R2 U2 
37. 6.25 R' U F U R2 F2 U' R' F 
38. 7.90 R' F' R2 U R F2 R F U2 
39. 6.71 F R U R' F R2 U' R' U 
40. 3.11 R2 F' R2 F R' U F U' 
41. 11.34[PBL fail.] R' F U' F R' U2 R' F2 
42. 6.02 U' F R' U2 F R' U R2 F2 U' 
43. 7.15 U' F2 U' F' U' R2 F U R2 
44. 6.93 U2 F' U2 F R' F R' F2 U2 R2 
45. 3.43[CLL win.] R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 
46. 6.97 F U2 R' U R' U' R' F2 U' 
47. 5.84 F R F' U' R' F R' U R' 
48. 6.55 R F' R U2 R' F2 R' F R' U' 
49. 7.52 F2 U2 F U2 F R' F2 R2 U' 
50. 6.41 U' R U R' F R2 F' 
51. 7.53 F' R' U' R2 F2 U R' U 
52. 7.72 F' R2 F U2 R' F U' F2 R2 U' 
53. 6.72 F U R U2 F R2 F R' F2 U2 
54. 8.46 U R' F' U F U' F U 
55. 7.00 R2 U F' R F2 U F U R' U 
56. 8.13 U' R' F R U' F U F2 R' 
57. 7.00 F U R U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 
58. 9.63[Scheme.] U' R' F2 U R' F' R F2 U2 
59. 6.34 R F' U2 F' U F2 R U 
60. 5.00 R2 F2 R' U R U F' R U' 
61. 6.78 F R F2 R F U2 R2 
62. 6.97 R U2 R F R' F R U R' 
63. 8.86 R' U' F U2 F' U F2 R' 
64. 6.63 F' R' F R' F2 R U2 
65. 8.65 R U R U' F2 U' R U F2 
66. 5.75 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 F R' U 
67. 6.63 R' F' U' R F' R2 U R' U2 
68. 7.27 R U2 R F U R' F2 U F 
69. 7.63 F2 R' F2 R' F R U' F2 R2 
70. 7.58 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F U' 
71. 3.90 F U R' F2 U R U2 F2 R U2 
72. 5.77 R2 U R F' R2 F' R F 
73. 7.77 U R2 U F' R F U2 F2 
74. 8.97 F' R F' R U2 F' U 
75. 5.28 F' U R U' F2 U2 F' U' 
76. 7.36 U' R U R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
77. 5.90 U2 F R' F R2 F U2 F 
78. 4.27 R' U F' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
79. 7.31 U' R' F U2 F U' R2 F R U' 
80. (2.53) U' F2 R' U2 
81. 3.47 R' U R' F' R U R' F2 R' 
82. 7.02 R2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R' 
83. 6.80 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F R U' 
84. 5.13 U R' U2 F U F U2 R' U2 
85. 6.04 U R' U F R' F2 R' 
86. 8.56 U2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R2 F' R' 
87. 7.34 R2 F2 U F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
88. 5.05 U2 R U2 R U F' U2 F2 
89. 6.64 U2 F U' F R' U F 
90. 8.83 F U' F U' F' R U F' R U' 
91. 11.52 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F U' 
92. 5.83 R U2 F R' U R' U F2 R2 
93. 5.46 F2 R' U' R' U F2 R' F' R' 
94. 5.46 U R2 F2 U R' U' F U 
95. 6.41 R' F R2 F2 R' U R' U2 
96. 7.40 U R' F' U F2 U F R U 
97. 6.06 U2 F R U' R2 U' F U2 F' 
98. 7.27 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U F' 
99. 5.36 U' F2 U F2 U F' R2 U R 
100. 5.84 R U' F U' F R' U2 
101. 5.50 U R U2 R F2 R2 U' F' U' 
102. 3.38 R F' R' U' R' U F2 
103. 7.13 F2 U R' U R U2 R U F2 
104. 6.88 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' F2 U



AO100: 6.96



Spoiler



Average of 100: 6.96
1. 8.22 F2 U R' U F2 R' U2 F' R 
2. 4.47 R F U2 F R' U R' U 
3. 7.63 U R2 U R' U R U2 F2 R2 
4. 7.83 R2 F U R2 U F2 U2 R 
5. 7.08 U F' U F R U R' U2 R U' 
6. 9.22[Yay for CLL!] U F' U R2 F' R F2 U' R' 
7. 6.86 F R2 F' R U2 R' F R' U' 
8. 8.66 U2 R F' R' F R' U2 R U2 
9. 10.54 U2 R' F U2 R F R2 U' F 
10. 7.66 U' R2 U F2 U' R' F2 U' 
11. 7.86 F U F2 U F' R' F U2 R U2 
12. 7.52 F2 R2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U2 
13. 9.05 U F' R2 U F R F2 U' R' 
14. 6.93 U2 F' R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' U' 
15. 6.25 R' U' R F' R2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
16. 5.61 R' U2 R F' U' F' U R' U' 
17. 6.56 R' U' R F' U F2 R' F U 
18. 6.33 U R2 F U' R2 U' F' U F' 
19. 4.11 R U' F' R2 U F' U' R 
20. 7.11 F U R2 F' U F' U F' R2 
21. 7.84 R2 U F2 U' R2 F' R U2 R 
22. 6.09 F' R' U F' R2 F' U2 R U' 
23. 10.33 R F2 R U' R F2 U' F R2 
24. 7.81 U' R' U2 R' U F' U' R2 
25. 7.94 R2 F2 R F' U F R2 U2 F' 
26. 7.36 R U2 R U2 F' U F2 U F' 
27. 6.72 R2 U R' F U' R' F R U2 
28. 7.86 U' F R' F2 R' F2 R F2 U 
29. (11.86) F' R2 U2 F U2 F' U R' U2 
30. 8.44 U' F2 R' F R F' R F' U' 
31. 8.46 F' R' U R F' U F U' F' 
32. 8.52 R U R' U R U' F U' R2 U2 
33. 6.25[PBL fail.] R' U F U R2 F2 U' R' F 
34. 7.90 R' F' R2 U R F2 R F U2 
35. 6.71 F R U R' F R2 U' R' U 
36. 3.11 R2 F' R2 F R' U F U' 
37. 11.34 R' F U' F R' U2 R' F2 
38. 6.02 U' F R' U2 F R' U R2 F2 U' 
39. 7.15 U' F2 U' F' U' R2 F U R2 
40. 6.93 U2 F' U2 F R' F R' F2 U2 R2 
41. 3.43[PBL fail.] R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 
42. 6.97 F U2 R' U R' U' R' F2 U' 
43. 5.84 F R F' U' R' F R' U R' 
44. 6.55 R F' R U2 R' F2 R' F R' U' 
45. 7.52[CLL win.] F2 U2 F U2 F R' F2 R2 U' 
46. 6.41 U' R U R' F R2 F' 
47. 7.53 F' R' U' R2 F2 U R' U 
48. 7.72 F' R2 F U2 R' F U' F2 R2 U' 
49. 6.72 F U R U2 F R2 F R' F2 U2 
50. 8.46 U R' F' U F U' F U 
51. 7.00 R2 U F' R F2 U F U R' U 
52. 8.13 U' R' F R U' F U F2 R' 
53. 7.00 F U R U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 
54. 9.63 U' R' F2 U R' F' R F2 U2 
55. 6.34 R F' U2 F' U F2 R U 
56. 5.00 R2 F2 R' U R U F' R U' 
57. 6.78 F R F2 R F U2 R2 
58. 6.97[Scheme.] R U2 R F R' F R U R' 
59. 8.86 R' U' F U2 F' U F2 R' 
60. 6.63 F' R' F R' F2 R U2 
61. 8.65 R U R U' F2 U' R U F2 
62. 5.75 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 F R' U 
63. 6.63 R' F' U' R F' R2 U R' U2 
64. 7.27 R U2 R F U R' F2 U F 
65. 7.63 F2 R' F2 R' F R U' F2 R2 
66. 7.58 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F U' 
67. 3.90 F U R' F2 U R U2 F2 R U2 
68. 5.77 R2 U R F' R2 F' R F 
69. 7.77 U R2 U F' R F U2 F2 
70. 8.97 F' R F' R U2 F' U 
71. 5.28 F' U R U' F2 U2 F' U' 
72. 7.36 U' R U R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
73. 5.90 U2 F R' F R2 F U2 F 
74. 4.27 R' U F' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
75. 7.31 U' R' F U2 F U' R2 F R U' 
76. (2.53) U' F2 R' U2 
77. 3.47 R' U R' F' R U R' F2 R' 
78. 7.02 R2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R' 
79. 6.80 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F R U' 
80. 5.13 U R' U2 F U F U2 R' U2 
81. 6.04 U R' U F R' F2 R' 
82. 8.56 U2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R2 F' R' 
83. 7.34 R2 F2 U F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
84. 5.05 U2 R U2 R U F' U2 F2 
85. 6.64 U2 F U' F R' U F 
86. 8.83 F U' F U' F' R U F' R U' 
87. 11.52 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F U' 
88. 5.83 R U2 F R' U R' U F2 R2 
89. 5.46 F2 R' U' R' U F2 R' F' R' 
90. 5.46 U R2 F2 U R' U' F U 
91. 6.41 R' F R2 F2 R' U R' U2 
92. 7.40 U R' F' U F2 U F R U 
93. 6.06 U2 F R U' R2 U' F U2 F' 
94. 7.27 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U F' 
95. 5.36 U' F2 U F2 U F' R2 U R 
96. 5.84 R U' F U' F R' U2 
97. 5.50 U R U2 R F2 R2 U' F' U' 
98. 3.38 R F' R' U' R' U F2 
99. 7.13 F2 U R' U R U2 R U F2 
100. 6.88 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' F2 U



AO12: 5.81



Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.81
1. 3.90 F U R' F2 U R U2 F2 R U2 
2. 5.77 R2 U R F' R2 F' R F 
3. 7.77 U R2 U F' R F U2 F2 
4. (8.97) F' R F' R U2 F' U 
5. 5.28 F' U R U' F2 U2 F' U' 
6. 7.36[Yay for CLL!] U' R U R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
7. 5.90 U2 F R' F R2 F U2 F 
8. 4.27 R' U F' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
9. 7.31 U' R' F U2 F U' R2 F R U' 
10. (2.53) U' F2 R' U2 
11. 3.47 R' U R' F' R U R' F2 R' 
12. 7.02 R2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R'



AO5: 4.55



Spoiler



Average of 5: 4.55
1. 5.90 U2 F R' F R2 F U2 F 
2. 4.27 R' U F' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
3. (7.31) U' R' F U2 F U' R2 F R U' 
4. (2.53) U' F2 R' U2 
5. 3.47 R' U R' F' R U R' F2 R'


----------



## Muesli (Feb 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Looks like you're already there


----------



## skilled (Feb 20, 2010)

I solved a megaminx for the first time on the computer. I didn't use any tutorials or tips.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2010)

56.62 PLL time attack


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 1.99
1. 1.90 R U F2 R' F2 R' F2 R 
2. 1.98 F' R2 U2 R F U R' F2 R' 
3. 1.13 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R 
4. 2.21 U' R2 F' U R' U' F R' U 
5. 2.62 R' F U' F R' F2 U F 
6. 1.29 F2 R F' R2 F2 U' R' U R' 
7. (0.82) R F' R F R' F R' 
8. 2.22 F R U' F R' F U2 F2 R 
9. (5.25) U' R' F2 U F' U F' R' U 
10. 2.65 U' R2 F U' R' U2 R' U' 
11. 2.67 U' F2 R' U R2 F' U R U' 
12. 1.27 R' U' F R2 F U2 F' U2 

 Keyboard.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 20, 2010)

PB?


----------



## Edam (Feb 20, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> number of times: 150/150
> best time: 13.95 <-- OLL Skip, Lucky PB
> worst time: 31.01
> best avg5: 19.30 (σ = 1.01)
> ...



I tried your 13.95 scramble and ended up with an Oll skip as well. 

x2 y D R D y' R'
y U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
y' U R U2 R' U R U R' 
U2 L' U L y' U2 R U R' 
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L
etc...

bit clunky, didn't time it. similar to yours?

not sure why I didn't do this though, nicer: 


Spoiler



x2 y D R D y' R'
y U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' L' U L U2 L' U L
U' L U' L'
y U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R
+ easy oll + T perm


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 1.99
> 1. 1.90 R U F2 R' F2 R' F2 R
> 2. 1.98 F' R2 U2 R F U R' F2 R'
> 3. 1.13 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R
> ...



But, uh....WUT!? Sub 2 average of 12 man.....damn.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got a 1:30.96 foot solve. This was amazing, since I normally get a minute over this. There was a 2 move cross, a P shape OLL, and a PLL Skip. I wish I got this on tape...


----------



## sooland (Feb 20, 2010)

200 3x3 solves in one day


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2010)

[17:50] <Faz> 1:02.74 
[17:50] <Faz>  
[17:51] <qqwref> niiice 
[17:51] <DanCohen> not uwr 
[17:51] <Faz> >_>


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

sooland said:


> 200 3x3 solves in one day



You don't have club record anymoar.
Few days ago I got 250.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

12.376 Lucky PB.
Scramble: L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' L R2 B L2 B U2 R2 D'.

Inspection: y

Cross minus ADF: F' R F x2
X-cross setup #1: R U' R'
Double X-cross setup: y R U R' U' R U R'
ADF: D
F2L #3: [y' U] R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L #4: [y' U'] R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL #1: F U R U' R' F'.
OLL #2: U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R.

65 moves. Not bad.
Extremely lucky, however.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Keyboard.



Lol. You should do a real average.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 20, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Keyboard.
> ...



[19/02/2010 11:23:33 PM] Feliks: 1.90, 1.98, 1.13, 2.21, 2.62, 1.29, (0.82), 2.22, (5.25), 2.65, 2.67, 1.27 = 1.99
[19/02/2010 11:23:34 PM] Feliks: 
[19/02/2010 11:23:35 PM] Feliks: 
[19/02/2010 11:23:37 PM] Steven Turner: lolwut
[19/02/2010 11:23:39 PM] Feliks: keyboard
[19/02/2010 11:23:40 PM] Steven Turner: feliks...
[19/02/2010 11:23:41 PM] Justin: o
[19/02/2010 11:23:43 PM] Justin: doesn't count then


----------



## pappas (Feb 20, 2010)

Statistics for 02-20-2010 18:48:07

Average: 11.67
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 11.02
Worst Time: 14.10
Individual Times:
1.	(11.02)	L2 U' B L2 R2 F L' R2 D L' R B L U' L' D U2 R' B R2 B' F2 D B' L'
2.	11.08	D2 U2 B2 F' L2 D U' L R2 D U L' R' U' R' D' U F2 U B F2 U2 L2 R2 F
3.	12.48	L D' L2 B2 L U' R D' U2 L' R2 D2 L B' F2 L R F L2 B' F R B L R2
4.	(14.10)	B' F D U' L R2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 D' R F' U' F' D' U2 F D' U B'
5.	11.44	U2 L2 R D2 B2 L' D U2 B2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 D U' B2 U R' B2 L B2 F' L' F'

Only two skips. I didnt even realise I did this until after I did like 20 more solves I was like wtf 11.67 a5 woah. 11.08 and 11.44 were PLL skips.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Looks like you're already there



Race to Sub-6 or Sub-5 AO100?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 20, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...


Sure


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Sub-6.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

AO57: 7.31

Done with Fridrich, I'm learning CLL.



Spoiler



Session average: 7.31
1. 6.91 F2 U R' F2 R2 U' F' 
2. 10.63 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U2 F' R' U2 
3. 7.97 R U2 F2 U' F R2 F2 
4. 4.03 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F' U R' 
5. 4.75 U2 F U2 R' U F' U' F 
6. 6.08 U R F' U F' R2 F' U' R' 
7. 7.75 F2 R U R2 U' R U2 F2 
8. 6.46 R2 F U' F2 R F U' R 
9. 11.08 R2 F R2 F R U F2 R U2 
10. 8.50 R2 U' F2 U' R U' F U2 
11. 9.87 F2 U2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 
12. 5.84 U2 F U' R2 U2 F' U' 
13. 6.02 U F2 U' F U' R' F U2 R2 
14. 10.31 F U' R U R2 U F R F R2 
15. 7.05 R2 F2 R U' R F2 U' 
16. 7.43 U F U' R F' U R U' 
17. 7.27 U2 R U' F2 R' F' R2 U R' 
18. 7.68 F2 R' F R F' U' F U2 R U' 
19. 8.61 R F' U' F' U R2 F' U' F' U' 
20. 6.97 F2 R' F R U2 F' R 
21. 9.53 F R F' R U' R U2 R F2 U2 
22. 8.59 F2 U' R' F U2 R2 F' R' F' 
23. 6.80 R' U R' U F' U2 R F U 
24. 6.77 R' F2 U' F U R' U R' 
25. 7.41 R F' R F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U' 
26. 6.50 R' F U' F R' U R2 U' 
27. 8.08 F' R2 U R' U2 F R2 F 
28. 7.91 U' R2 U R U2 R F' U 
29. 8.77 R2 U' F U F2 R' U' R' 
30. 7.25 R' F2 R F U2 R' F U R' 
31. 6.28 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U F' 
32. 6.05 F U2 R F2 R F2 U' F R' 
33. 5.65 F' R' U2 R' F U2 F R' 
34. (3.46) U R2 F' U R U' R U2 R' 
35. 7.50 F2 R' F U2 F U' R' F' R2 
36. 8.78 U' R F' U' F' U R F2 R2 U' 
37. 5.72 R F2 U2 R U' R F2 
38. 5.97 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U F2 R' U 
39. 6.90 F2 R' U R' F' R' F' 
40. 6.41 F2 R' F R' U' F U2 R 
41. 6.34 F2 U F' U2 F R2 U R U 
42. 6.13 F U R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R 
43. 6.58 R2 F R' U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 
44. 6.30 U F R' F2 U' R' U' 
45. 4.91 F2 U2 R' U2 R F' U' F U2 
46. 6.38 U F U' F' U R' U2 R' U' 
47. 7.72 F R U R' F U2 F U' 
48. 6.55 R' U2 F' R U2 F' R F' U2 
49. 5.59 F R2 F R' U F' U R' F U' 
50. (12.84) F U R F2 U2 R U' R2 
51. 8.96 F U2 F' R U' F U R' U 
52. 6.77 R' F R' U' F U2 R' F' U' 
53. 6.52 U' R' U' R U' F R' U2 F2 
54. 6.80 U2 R F2 U' F R F2 U2 R U' 
55. 9.28 R U' F R2 U' R' U' F2 
56. 7.46 R U2 R' F2 U' R' F2 
57. 11.72 R2 F R' F R F U2 R U'


----------



## Novriil (Feb 20, 2010)

2x2:
Average of 100: 6.76


Spoiler



1. 5.52 R2 U' F R2 U' F U' F'
2. 5.20 R2 U' R2 F R U R' U2 R U'
3. 10.17 F' U2 F' U2 F' U R' U' R2
4. 8.04[lockups :/] R2 U' F' R F2 U' R U' F2 U'
5. 8.30 R2 U2 F R U' F U R U2
6. 7.98[LBL] U2 F R' U' R F2 U' F U
7. 16.34[Failed on CLL alg] R U R U' F2 U R' F R' U2
8. 5.73 R' U' R' F2 U F R2 U2
9. 5.14 U F R U' F U F' U' R' U'
10. 8.27[LBL] U R2 U' F R2 U R F R U'
11. 6.00 R' F' R F' R U F' U2 F U'
12. 7.42[LBL] F' U' F U2 F' U' R U' R2 U2
13. 7.96 F R F' R' U R' U F2 U
14. 6.08 R' U F R' F2 R2 F' U R' U'
15. 6.72 F' U' F' R U2 F2 R' U R2 U
16. 6.45[LBL] F2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U'
17. 4.91 F' R F U' F U' R2 U R
18. 7.02 F U2 F U F U2 R' U2 R'
19. 6.39 U' F R2 F U' F R' F U'
20. 6.40 F U2 F R F2 U2 R F' U
21. 6.88 R' F2 R U' R U2 F' U2
22. 2.89[CLL skip, bad FL] F' U2 R' U F2 U R2 U
23. 10.71 U' F' R U2 F' U F U' F'
24. 5.97 F2 U F' R2 F R' F2 R' F'
25. 3.96 R2 F' R F' R U' R' U R
26. 7.54 U R U F' U F' U F2 R' U'
27. 6.70 U' F2 R U' R F' U'
28. 6.58 U' R' U2 F' R F U' R2 F2 U'
29. 4.47 R U' R2 F U' R F2 R F' U2
30. 9.12 F' R F' U' F2 U' F U2
31. 7.26[LBL] U2 R' U R' F2 U2 R' U' R
32. (38.99[Lol]) F2 R F' U2 R' F' U' F R' U'
33. 7.36 R U2 R F U' R U' F2 R2
34. 5.98 R F U2 R' F U F2 R U'
35. 4.14 U F2 R F' R' F R' U'
36. 6.26 U2 R2 F R' U F2 U' R2 U'
37. 9.86[LBL] U F' U R' F2 R F2 U' F' U2
38. 9.72[LBL] R U' R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U
39. 4.45 R' U' R F' U' R F' U F' U2
40. 7.04[LBL] R U' R' F U2 F R' F2 R2 U'
41. 4.73 U2 F U R2 F' U2 F U F2 U'
42. 10.89 U F' R' F U R' F U' R2
43. 5.61 R F' R' U F' U F2 U F' U'
44. 6.08 U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R F2
45. 11.75 F2 R2 F U2 R' U' F' U R
46. 4.81 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R F' U2 R'
47. 5.22 U' R2 F' U R U' R2 U' F' U2
48. 6.09 F R' F2 U F' U' R2 U2
49. 5.49 R' U R' F2 U2 F' R
50. 5.05 F2 U' R2 U2 R' F U' F'
51. 4.54 R2 U' R2 U F U2 R U R' U
52. 6.97 F2 U R' F R' F U' R2 F' U2
53. 6.65 U' R F' R' F2 R' F2 R U
54. 7.39 U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U'
55. 3.90 F2 U F2 U R' U2 R2 F2
56. 8.11[LBL] R' F R2 F' R U2 R U2
57. 4.26 U2 F R' U2 R' U2 F U2 F'
58. 3.50 U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F' U2 F
59. 6.90 F2 R2 F R2 U' F U2 F' U'
60. 7.68 F' U2 R U' F R2 U' F
61. 10.31 F2 U R U2 F R U'
62. 7.50 F' U2 F' R F R2 F U R2 U'
63. 7.49[LBL] U2 F' U' F' R2 F' R' F U2
64. 3.50 U' F' U F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
65. 6.51 R U R U2 F' R2 F2 R'
66. 6.71 R2 U' F' R U' R F'
67. 4.39 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2
68. 7.32 F' R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U'
69. 5.72 U2 R' F R2 F' U2 R U' R U'
70. 6.90 F2 U R' U2 R U2 R' F U2
71. 3.46 F R2 F' U F' U F'
72. 7.70[LBL] U R U' R U R' F2 U'
73. 5.27 U2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2
74. 6.88[LBL] U F2 R' U F R' F' U F
75. 9.23 F2 U' F2 R U F U2 R U2
76. 6.98 R F2 R F2 R F' R2 F' U'
77. 5.15 R2 U R' U' F' U2 R F' U'
78. 4.44 U F2 U' R' F R' F R2 U2
79. 8.38[LBL] R U2 R' U F U' F U R2 U
80. 11.22 R2 F2 R U' R U2 F' U'
81. 7.37[LBL] R2 F2 R' U R2 U2 R' F2 R'
82. 7.20 R U2 R F' R' U2 R U'
83. 7.52[LBL] F' R' U2 R U2 R' F U2 R'
84. 6.97 F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R
85. 6.83[LBL] R2 F' R' F U2 R' U' R U2
86. 7.61 R' U' F R' F U' R U R'
87. 7.54[LBL] F2 R' U2 R' F U F2 U2 R2
88. 7.18[LBL] R' U R U F' R' F R' U'
89. 5.84 U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R U
90. 4.77 U F' U F' U2 R2 F U2
91. 4.76 R U' R F' R' F2 R' F' U2
92. 9.38[LBL] U' R2 U R U2 R' F U2 R2 U'
93. 8.21 R F U' R2 F U F2 R' F'
94. 7.65 F' U R F2 U' R' F2 U R2
95. 9.53[LBL] F' U F' R U' R U R
96. 3.82 F' U' R' U' R F' U' F
97. 6.13[LBL] F R2 U R' U2 R' F2 R' F'
98. 4.40 R F' U2 R U' F' R2 F2
99. 6.34 F2 R2 F R' F2 U2 R U' R' U'
100. (1.75) R F R' U' R'


100. (1.75) R F R' U' R' nice 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.75
worst time: 38.99

current avg5: 4.78 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 4.78 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 6.13 (σ = 1.71)
best avg12: 5.55 (σ = 1.13)


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 20, 2010)

Edam said:


> I tried your 13.95 scramble and ended up with an Oll skip as well.
> 
> x2 y D R D y' R'
> y U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
> ...



Yeah, the first solution is similar to, if not exactly the same as, my solution (don't remember anything about the F2L pairs, given how excited I was after the solve ); I also got an A perm after the OLL skip. The second solution does look a bit nicer, though.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 20, 2010)

Pretty nice 5x5:

current avg5: 2:33.27 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 2:30.48 (σ = 4.35)

current avg12: 2:33.54 (σ = 4.99)
best avg12: 2:33.54 (σ = 4.99)

2:26.32, (2:47.37), 2:28.66, 2:36.48, (2:25.19), 2:42.94, 2:37.93, 2:26.83, 2:36.40, 2:34.71, 2:32.93, 2:32.17


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 20, 2010)

Statistics for 02-20-2010 20:35:32

Average: 1:23.61
Standard Deviation: 3.46
Best Time: 1:16.31
Worst Time: 1:39.92
Individual Times:
1.	1:18.52	F Lw2 D Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Bw' L Rw' R' B Bw Fw' R2 D' Lw Rw2 D2 Lw' F2 Dw Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw Rw' R D Uw' U2 L Rw D Dw' Bw' L U2 B' Fw F Lw Fw L2 Lw2 Bw U' B' Bw2 F' Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw' D L Lw2 Rw2 D2 Uw
2.	1:22.14	L2 Lw B2 D Rw2 D2 B' D' Dw' U2 Fw2 D' Dw' B2 Fw' F' D2 Bw' U L' F' Dw2 L2 F Lw Dw L' Fw2 Lw Uw' B' Lw2 Bw2 U' Bw Fw R2 Uw2 U R' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw' U Lw' Rw' R' U L2 Lw' Bw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw D2 Dw
3.	1:25.23	B Bw Fw' F2 R U Lw D' Dw' Lw D2 F Rw' R Fw2 D' Lw Rw Bw2 Fw' D' Bw2 D L' Lw2 Uw Bw' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 R2 B' D Uw U2 Bw' R D Dw' Uw2 F2 R U2 B Bw2 Fw2 F' L2 Lw Dw' U' L2 Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw2 Dw' Bw' Rw
4.	1:27.30	U Bw2 Rw' Uw L' Dw2 B U' Rw' R2 Dw' R Uw L' B Bw2 Fw Lw2 R D' Uw U2 L D' Lw' Fw2 F2 L' Lw Rw2 R' U' Fw Dw U2 B' Rw R' Fw2 F Lw2 Rw U2 L' Dw2 L' Lw' R2 B2 R' B Bw2 Fw2 U Bw' D B2 L Dw' Uw2
5.	1:20.28	F' Dw Uw' U2 B2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Rw' D2 Dw L B' Fw Lw2 R D' B Fw Rw' D' Dw' Uw U Fw' Lw B2 Rw Bw2 F L2 Dw' Bw' Dw' Lw' Dw' F U' F D' U R' D Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw F Dw U2 B Bw2 Fw' F Dw2 U2 B2 L' B
6.	(1:39.92)	Uw U B' Fw R' B Uw U2 B' Bw' L2 Bw F2 Dw' B' Rw2 R Uw2 Bw Lw2 Rw2 R Dw2 Bw' Dw2 U R Dw2 F' R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D Bw Lw2 Fw' F2 Lw' Dw U Lw2 R' Bw F' Rw F Lw2 Bw2 D' F L2 B' Fw2 Lw2 D B' L D Uw2
7.	1:22.92	B Bw2 F2 Dw U2 R2 U' R B Fw' F2 D Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw' U Bw2 F U' Lw2 Rw R U L U' B Bw' F2 D U' Lw' B Fw' L Bw' L' Lw Rw' R2 F' R' Uw B' Rw B R B2 Bw' Fw' F2 U R Bw L' Bw R' Bw' D2 Dw'
8.	1:23.36	Uw2 L' Rw Bw' Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw' U Rw' D Lw' Bw' Dw R2 D2 Uw' L' D B Lw2 D' Dw U2 Bw' F2 Lw' R Dw B2 Bw' Fw' L Uw' Fw' F L Lw' Rw R2 U2 Rw' B' Fw R Bw2 U' Rw' R D Dw' L' Lw Rw R2 D' Dw2 Uw U2 Lw2
9.	1:19.62	U L2 B2 F D' Bw' F2 D Dw2 Uw U' Bw U' B2 Bw2 D' Dw2 U Lw Dw' Uw' B F' Rw' U2 B2 Bw' Fw2 U2 L Rw D2 Bw D' R Fw Lw' U Rw Bw' Rw2 R D2 U' L Rw F' R' U' R' B Uw' B L Bw Uw2 B Bw Rw' R'
10.	1:32.00	Dw2 B2 Bw' D2 Rw' U2 B2 Bw D Dw' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R Uw' L Fw2 U2 B' Fw2 F Uw Bw' Fw L2 B2 Bw Fw' F Lw2 R' Uw U B' Rw Fw L' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw' R' Fw' Uw' L Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw' D Uw' B2 L' Lw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Rw2 B L
11.	1:24.75	Bw2 D' Dw L Bw D' R' Fw F2 L' Bw' L B' D Bw' Fw2 Lw' Rw B Lw B' D2 Dw2 Rw2 B' U' Bw2 Fw' F' U2 Lw' D2 Uw B Fw F2 Lw2 D' R' Uw2 B2 Lw B Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw Lw R' F' Dw' Fw Dw Uw2 U R2 F Uw2
12.	(1:16.31)	Dw Uw2 B Fw2 F' L2 B U2 Fw2 L Rw' U Fw R' U' B' Lw Bw2 Dw' R2 F R' Fw Rw2 Bw2 L' R2 Fw' L2 Lw Rw2 R Dw2 L2 D' R2 F Rw B2 Fw' Lw2 B' D U2 Rw' D2 L Fw2 L' D' L Lw' R D' Dw' Uw2 U2 L Rw' Uw2



Now I should revise...


----------



## Toad (Feb 20, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



I'll join that race


----------



## Truncator (Feb 20, 2010)

5x5 is fun.

Average: 2:28.60
Standard Deviation: 5.46
Best Time: 2:15.94
Worst Time: 2:38.94
Individual Times:
1.	2:31.53
2.	2:33.31
3.	(2:15.94)
4.	(2:38.94)
5.	2:20.95

Avg. of 12:


Spoiler



Average: 2:33.90
Standard Deviation: 9.48
Best Time: 2:15.94
Worst Time: 2:55.58
Individual Times:
1.	2:23.20	B' U2 Rw R2 D Dw' Uw' Bw' D' Lw2 D' U' Lw2 D Uw L' Lw Rw2 R Fw Rw' F2 Dw Fw2 Lw' U' L Bw2 Fw Uw2 R2 F D2 Dw' R2 Uw2 U' Fw' U B' U' Fw Lw' U2 Rw2 B' L2 Dw B F Dw' L2 Rw' R2 B Bw2 Fw2 F2 D Dw
2.	2:49.02	Uw' Lw B2 U' R' Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 U2 Rw B' Fw' L2 Uw2 L' Uw L2 U Lw' R' F' Lw Dw' Bw U2 Fw2 Uw Bw' U2 Lw Rw' Uw2 U Rw' B' F' R2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R D' Uw2 F' D2 Dw' Uw L' R' D' F' Dw' B2 Dw L' Rw2
3.	(2:55.58)	Bw F L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Dw Uw' F2 Lw R2 Bw L' R Bw2 D Dw2 L Bw2 D2 U2 L' Rw U2 B' F Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 B' D2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw U' Bw2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw' U' L' B' Fw2 F' Rw' F2 D2 U' Fw' U' Fw2 U L2 Lw'
4.	2:24.77	Dw' Fw Uw2 Fw Uw' U Lw Rw' Bw2 D2 Uw' L2 Dw Lw Dw' Bw L2 Rw D2 L' Rw2 R2 Bw2 F2 Uw' Rw B' Fw' F2 L' B Bw2 Fw F' L Lw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Bw D2 U Bw L U Fw' Rw' U Fw2 U R Bw' D' R Bw2 Fw2 L D Dw2 R2
5.	2:49.98	F' Dw' R' U' Fw D2 B D2 Dw2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 Uw B2 F Lw2 Bw2 F Dw Lw' U2 L Lw' Rw Bw Rw' U Fw2 L' Dw2 Uw' Bw' F' Uw' Bw' F' D' Dw2 L Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw Fw' D L Lw' Rw R' F' Dw Uw2 F' L Lw' R' Dw U'
6.	2:30.89	Fw U' B' Fw' F2 L' D2 Uw U R' B' R' Fw2 L R' U2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 Rw' Dw B' Bw2 Fw2 Dw F R2 Bw' U' Rw' Dw Uw U2 R2 Fw Dw' L' Rw Dw' Rw2 R' Bw' Uw' L B' Dw L' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Bw Fw Dw' Lw R Dw2 Rw R2 B2 F
7.	2:36.44	Lw2 B' Fw' R2 F2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Rw Uw2 R Bw R D2 B' D' R2 B Bw L2 Rw D' Dw' U Lw Rw' D' U' L' B' F D F2 D2 L' U' L' Lw2 B' Dw' F2 D F R B' Fw' F Dw' Lw' F Dw' U2 Bw' U Rw' R D Bw U Lw2
8.	2:31.53	Bw Lw2 Dw2 U2 F' L2 Dw' Uw B' D Uw2 Bw' R2 Dw2 Fw F2 Lw' F L2 B' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw Uw' U2 Bw2 F Uw' Lw2 U2 Bw Rw2 Bw' F' Dw2 Rw Dw L' Lw' Rw' B' F Uw Rw' F' Dw' Uw B' Bw Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F Dw' Lw U2
9.	2:33.31	Bw L Rw' Fw' D Uw L2 Lw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 Dw U2 Rw' Bw L R' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' U' F D2 Dw Uw' U' Bw2 Uw' L Rw F2 Dw U R' Dw R Uw U2 B Uw' Lw D2 Dw2 Lw' D2 Dw L' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw2 B Bw Fw2 R2 Fw2 U2
10.	(2:15.94)	B2 Lw Fw2 R' Uw2 U Fw2 R D2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw Bw U L Dw' Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw' B R D' Lw2 Dw' R2 B2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw U Rw Uw' Bw R2 Dw U' B' Rw2 Uw' B' F2 Rw' U2 L' F U Bw F Uw2 U Bw' Uw2 U' L2 F2 Dw2 Fw2
11.	2:38.94	Bw2 F Uw2 L2 Dw' Uw' U2 Fw2 F L2 D2 Dw Uw U2 B Dw2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Bw' U Bw' Fw' R' Dw L Rw R Dw Lw Rw R Dw2 U2 B U' Rw2 F2 Rw Dw2 Uw Lw' D' R U' Bw2 Rw D' U' L2 Uw2 B Dw Bw' D Uw Rw' Fw' F'
12.	2:20.95	Bw U2 Rw' D' Bw2 Uw' U2 L Uw' R' Bw2 Fw2 D L' B2 Bw' Fw F Dw Rw2 R' B' D L2 D L2 U2 Lw F2 D' Uw' U L D U' Fw2 U2 L Rw R' B' L' B' L2 U2 Bw' D2 Dw Uw2 U2 Fw' R' B2 Fw' L Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 R


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 20, 2010)

Finally a non-lucky sub9 

8.83 R' D' R2 B D' U F' L2 U B' R2 U L' F U2 F2 B' R' L' B2 U' D2 F' D2 U2 



Spoiler



z' D r U' L'
U' R2 U l' U R U'
x U R' U' R U R U'
l' U' R U2 R U'
x R U R2 U' R2 U R' U'
z' F (R U R' U')*3 F'
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2



54 moves / 8.83s = 6.12 tps


----------



## ianini (Feb 21, 2010)

Statistics for 02-20-2010 17:13:57

Average: 1:28.12
Standard Deviation: 2.77
Best Time: 1:18.91
Worst Time: 1:53.19
Individual Times:
1.	(1:18.91)	D L' Rw' B Fw F2 Rw U' L' R' B' Fw F Rw2 F2 U2 L2 F2 Rw D Rw2 U2 R D L Uw F' R' B F D' Rw U B' D2 U L Rw' R' D'
2.	(1:53.19)	B2 D Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 U2 R B2 L B2 D' Uw' L' R Uw2 U2 R B D2 B2 Fw' F2 D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw D' B' Fw2 F Uw' L2 Rw D' L2 R2 Uw' L2 B'
3.	1:24.36	Uw' U2 B2 D' Uw' U Rw2 D2 Uw' U' R Uw2 L2 D U' Fw' R Fw F L' U B2 Uw2 B Fw' Uw' B' R2 B Fw F' D U F' R F D2 Rw' B' D2
4.	1:32.93	L B2 Fw' Uw L' Rw2 U F2 U2 Rw D' L' Rw U2 R' B2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw L' U' L' Rw Fw2 D2 Uw' U B F' L R' B2 Fw2 D' Uw' U' L' Rw R2
5.	1:27.06	R' D2 Uw U L D' Uw L2 Rw B Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 U' B R' D' U B Fw' R D L Rw R B' R D Fw' L2 Uw' Fw2 L R2 U' B L' Fw' F


New pb single and average! On tape, video soon. Eastsheen ftw


----------



## Casey (Feb 21, 2010)

New personal best average of 12:

Statistics for 02-20-2010 18:01:19

Average: 12.30
Best Time: 10.79
Worst Time: 14.95
Individual Times:
1.	11.59	L2 R D U2 L U B F U L R' F L R2 B' L R B2 F' U' F2 L2 R' F L'
2.	(14.95)	L2 R' B R U B D' U' B' F2 L2 B2 U B L2 R2 D L F' D U2 B L B2 F
3.	11.75	B D F2 R B F' L' D2 U' B F2 R' D' U' R D' U2 B D' R2 D2 U2 B F' R'
4.	13.89	R U2 B D2 B F2 L R2 B L2 R2 B2 F' U B2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 U' L2 F D' U2
5.	14.87	D2 U' L U' B U2 B' F' L' U B' R' B' F L' R U2 F U2 B L2 R U2 F' R'
6.	11.22	U' L2 R' F2 R D' U R2 B' F D2 U L B L2 R2 D2 L' R' F L' B F L' R2
7.	(10.79)	F2 D2 U' L' D' F2 L2 B' L2 R D U B2 F2 D2 R' B D F L' D2 L F' L R2
8.	11.86	L2 F D' B2 F' D' B F' L2 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 L D R' D L2 R B' D' U2 B U2
9.	11.71	R' B' L R2 U2 R F L R' D U L F2 L R' F2 D B2 U2 B R' B' D L' D'
10.	12.20	D2 R2 U F R B F2 D U' L R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' R' B' F R2 D U' F2 R'
11.	11.72	L2 R2 D U2 B2 F D2 F' R2 F' L2 U' B2 D U' F2 D2 F D' U L2 R2 F' D' U'
12.	12.19	B2 F' U' L R' F2 R' B R' F' D R2 D U' L2 D2 R F L R B F2 D U' R2

No lucky solves. This was toward the end of an average of 100, which came out to 13.83 overall.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.96
1. (9.76) L' F L' R' U D L2 U2 R2 F R' L2 D B F' D' F' R F D' R' U' D' L' B'
2. 11.03 D2 U2 R2 F U D2 B' U F' R2 U' L' B L D L2 B D' B D B2 L R' B2 F2
3. 12.06 F' R2 F L B' R U' R B R D' L D' U' R2 L2 F' R L' D' U2 F' R2 F2 D'
4. 10.81 U2 F B' D F2 R' U' L B F2 L B2 L B U2 D' F D B L R D R' L D'
5. 12.37 L R D L' B2 F' U2 R2 B R L2 D L D2 F2 B2 L' F D2 B2 R F2 R' B' L
6. 13.10 U2 L' D R' D F2 U B' R D F D L' U L' F' L U' D2 R' L2 B2 U2 F' D'
7. 10.31 L D' U2 F' L2 B R' B' R' D U B2 R B F' U' B' R D B2 U' D B' L' R2
8. (15.63) L2 B2 R L D2 B' U2 F' B' U2 D' B U2 D2 F' B U' F B D B2 R' D2 R' F2
9. 11.89 F' L' U' D L B L F U' R2 D' B' L R2 B U B' D' L' F2 U2 L2 R' F' U
10. 12.75 F2 D2 L F' L' U R2 D' B R F U2 D L' R2 D U' R B2 L' F2 L' D R2 L
11. 13.40 D' F' B' D' L2 U2 R F2 R' L2 U' R2 D' L B2 F2 U' B D' F' B R' B R' D'
12. 11.93 L D' F U L' F U' B' U' B2 L' B' F U L2 R2 B R2 U B' U' F U' D2 B2


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 21, 2010)

37.01 OH non lucky, but the F2L was easy and it was with my left hand


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 21, 2010)

qqwref: I will beat your triangular francisco with sammich one day =(

Average of 12: 20.529
1. 18.781 B' F2 U L R U2 B' D' R' U F' L D2 U B L2 R U B R2 B2 L R D2 U2
2. 17.434 U' R2 B U2 F B L' U D R' L' F2 R' F L B2 R' L D' U F2 R' F' U2 F2
3. 21.192 L2 U' D2 F2 B2 L U D' R B2 U F2 B D' L2 R F R D2 B L2 U' F' R2 F'
4. 24.563 B2 F2 R' D' R2 B' R L' B F2 D L2 U R' U' D' R B2 L2 R B D F' R B
5. (25.678) B2 U F' B' D2 L' R' B2 F' U' F' B2 U2 L B' L F2 B L R U' F' B2 U' R
6. 20.503 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L U' R U' R' B' F2 D L' F2 L D2 B2 F' R L2 U2 R F' B2
7. 20.792 B' L D2 B2 F' U2 B2 R' F2 U' L2 F' D2 L D' U2 F2 B L B2 L R' U F' U2
8. 16.859 B' F' D' U L' D2 L2 F' L' B U2 R' D2 L F D L' D2 U' F' U2 L' R' F' B2
9. 22.740 D' U F' U' D R B F D' L' F D' L' D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 L' D2 B2 R U2 B'
10. (16.036) F B' L' D R2 F B2 L2 F U2 F2 B L2 F R' D F U2 R L U F B' D F2
11. 20.613 B F2 L2 B' U B2 R' F2 D2 U2 F R F2 U D B' F2 L F U2 D' L' B F' R
12. 21.816 R F2 R L' B' D' U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D B U L' D2 U' R' B' L 

all NL except the 17s, in which i did 1 wrong slot (and had to redo it) but me gots middle layerz skeep.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> qqwref: I will beat your triangular francisco with sammich one day =(



I will have to work on getting faster with that method then =)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just finished my first average of 100. With feet. I'm really tired now, but I think I can do better later. This was taken during an improvement period. 

Best solve: 1:30.96
Best a5: 2:01.06
Best a12: 2:09.86
Average of 100: 2:41.02

Cube: Type D-II



Spoiler



1.	3:53.36	L' D' F' D2 U' B F2 D2 R2 B2 F R' U2 B F U' L' D U2 B' F2 U F2 R2 U'
2.	4:15.02	D L' D' L2 B2 R B2 F U F2 D2 U' L R F' D2 U2 B2 L' F R' D2 L R U'
3.	2:54.71	B' F' R2 U' B R2 B2 L2 R B' D' U2 B2 F U2 B' R B F2 D' U R2 D B' F
4.	3:10.30	D2 U2 L2 D U' F2 D2 U R' D' U' B' D L R2 U L R U' R D2 U B L2 B
5.	3:44.52	L B L2 R2 F' L2 R U' L' U2 R2 B' F' D' U' R F2 D L2 R2 U L' R D2 L'
6.	3:55.15	L' B' F L U2 R U2 L' R2 B' F' R2 D R' F' L' R D2 U R B2 F R D' B
7.	3:00.28	L2 R2 B D' L2 B R B L' R D2 U' B F L2 R2 B F2 L R F' L2 R B' D'
8.	2:01.71	L2 R D' U2 L R2 U' R B' F L2 R' D2 U2 B U2 L2 R U2 L' U' B2 F' D' B2
9.	3:17.02	B2 R' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 F D' U B' F L' R2 U L2 R' D2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' F' R2
10.	3:09.21	L2 R U' B F' L B2 R' U' F' L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B F2 U2 R B
11.	2:22.31	D' L' R D' R' D F U2 R F2 U2 R2 F D B' D U' L B2 F D U' B R2 F2
12.	2:53.71	F2 U2 L D' U' L R2 D2 R' B2 F' D' R U2 R' U2 R' D' U B F R' U2 R2 D'
13.	3:47.55	B2 F' D U' F R' D2 U' B' F2 D L' B2 F' D' U' B U' B D B2 F' R F2 D
14.	3:18.40	L D L' R D' U L R2 B' L' F2 D U B2 L' R U' B' L R D' B2 D U' B'
15.	2:25.47	R B2 L' D L' R B2 D' B R' B2 F L' R F2 U L2 R B' F L R' B' L R
16.	3:09.41	L2 D U L2 R2 D F D' U F' U B' L U2 L R B' L U' F2 L' B2 F2 D2 U'
17.	3:56.47	B F2 D2 U B F D' R' B D U F L B2 F2 U F L R2 D' L R D2 R' U'
18.	3:00.90	R B D' U2 B2 L' U B F2 L' R U2 F' R D' B F' U2 B' U' R2 U2 B2 F U'
19.	2:46.44	R B2 U L R' F' R' F2 R2 D U2 B F' U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' R U2 L
20.	3:12.95	B L2 D' L' R D U2 B' L B D' B F2 U L' D2 F2 L R' D' B R2 F' U2 L2
21.	2:58.50	D' U B' D' L2 R' D' U F' U' L' D B' F' L U2 L R2 D' R' B D2 U' R2 U
22.	2:28.71	D2 B F L' B F2 L R2 U2 L' R' U F2 L R' F2 D2 U' R' B L' R' B F U2
23.	3:41.10	L2 R B2 D U2 B' L2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 R' D U2 L' R2 U R F L2 R D2 B' F2
24.	2:42.17	L2 D' U2 B2 F2 D2 U L' B' L D' U' L' R' B D U2 L B2 L2 B' U' R D U'
25.	2:26.01	F' R B D2 U' B U2 L' D2 L' R' F2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L R' U' B D2 B2 F U
26.	3:24.13	D U F' D L' R B F' U2 F2 L F2 D' L' U F L2 B' F2 L2 D2 B F L' R
27.	2:46.22	D' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B L2 D' R2 D' U' B D2 B' F' L D R2 D2 U' L2 U2
28.	4:17.38	F' R B2 D2 F' D' R D U2 L' B D U L B' D B2 L' R' D' U2 R2 D' L' D'
29.	2:52.40	U B L' R2 D U' F L R2 D' U' F D U F L' B2 F' D2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R D2
30.	2:59.78	B' L B2 D' U L' D U2 B D2 B2 F' D' B' D U R B R B' F D' U' B2 F2
31.	2:55.37	B2 F2 L R F2 R2 D R2 B' F D' U B' D L' F U2 F' U2 B D L' R' F' D'
32.	2:34.38	R2 D' B L' R2 B2 F D2 B' R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 B2 L R B' F L' B2
33.	2:45.37	D U2 B F2 L' D U2 F' L R2 F2 U2 B' R D U2 F2 R' D U' B F D' L' R
34.	3:24.28	B' F L B2 F' L' R F' D' L' R2 D' B F' R2 F L' B L' R F' D U R F'
35.	2:33.52	L2 R' U2 F' R D2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F' D B2 F2 R U2 L R U' B' D U' B
36.	2:20.40	F D U R' U2 B2 F' D' L' R' U2 F2 L F2 D2 L B F2 U L2 R U2 R2 B2 F2
37.	2:32.50	D' B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R' D U' F' U2 R U2 B' F D2 U R2 B F D U' B2
38.	2:51.75	R' B F' R2 B' F' R2 D' B D L2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L' R F' R D U' L' R F'
39.	3:16.12	U' L' R B D' R D' F' R' F R B' F' R U' F' D U B' L' F2 D2 U2 F2 D2
40.	2:54.28	B' R' D F2 D2 U2 B D F' D2 U2 L D2 U L' R' F L' R D' L R2 D' R' U2
41.	2:48.49	L' R' U' L' R2 U L' U' B2 F' L D U' B U2 F L2 R2 D U' B2 L2 R' B' F'
42.	2:18.35	B D B F' L D2 U2 L R D2 B R' F' L2 B' U2 R' B F L2 D U2 B' D' U
43.	3:40.83	F U B' F2 L' B R D U2 L' U L B2 F2 L R2 D2 B D2 L2 B D' F2 D2 L
44.	3:02.82	B' R2 D2 L2 D' U2 R F2 D' L2 F2 L' R' U' B' F2 U L2 R U' L2 B F L2 R'
45.	3:01.22	L B2 F2 D U B' U2 B' F L' R2 D' L R B' U' L B2 L2 B2 R D R2 U2 R
46.	3:24.83	L D' L R F D2 U' F' U2 F' D' U2 B' D U2 F L' R' B2 R' B D' U B2 D2
47.	2:39.98	D U L2 B F' L2 R2 U R' D' L2 B' L R B' F' L2 R' D' B U2 F2 D' U' B'
48.	2:53.07	L' R B U B2 U2 L R2 D2 U' B' F' D' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B F D2 B' F' L2 R2
49.	3:15.80	B2 F L2 R F2 U L F' D U' F' L R2 B2 F' L' R' D U B F' L D' U' R
50.	2:45.50	D' U2 F L2 R' D U L' U L B F2 L' R B' F U R' B F2 R B2 F2 D2 F2
51.	2:44.24	B' R' U F' L2 F' L B2 F' U B2 L B' F L D U B' F2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 R'
52.	2:33.27	B' F R F2 D' U' L' R' U2 F L' U2 L2 R U' B F' D2 L D B2 F L2 R B2
53.	2:16.81	B2 D L' R F' U2 R2 F' D' L2 F' L' R' D L' B2 D2 U' B' F U' L' F2 D2 B2
54.	2:41.26	R2 D' F' R' B U' R' U2 B2 R' B' D' R U B F' D' U2 L D' U' B2 U' F' D'
55.	2:17.89	L2 R2 F L' D2 L' B2 F L2 B2 F L' R2 B' F' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 F' U2 F
56.	2:55.46	L2 D U2 F' R2 F2 L R' D2 L R B' L R2 U' R2 D2 U2 B' F L2 R' B F R'
57.	2:20.94	L' R2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 R' D' B F2 R2 F2 D B' D' U
58.	1:54.91	D' U' R2 F D2 F' L' B F2 U' B' F2 L R' D2 F L' B U2 B D F' L2 D2 U
59.	2:19.67	F D L R U' F' D2 U2 R D' L' R2 D R D' U L F2 U' B2 F D U' F2 D2
60.	2:41.74	F R' D L' B L2 U2 R D' B' F2 L R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U F2 L2 R' B' F' L2
61.	2:56.13	R' D2 U' B' U' B' D U2 B2 F L' D' U2 L' R2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 L R2 D' R D
62.	2:01.61	B F2 D2 L B R U' B2 F2 D' L D2 L' R2 D B2 F R' B D' L' F U' B2 D'
63.	2:43.46	L2 D L' R D' B' U2 L D U2 L' F U B' L' R' U R' F D U L2 D' B R
64.	2:31.00	D' R U R2 D B' D2 U' L2 D U L2 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R D2 U' L' D2 U' R2
65.	2:22.73	F2 L R D' R2 D' U F2 R' U' R2 B2 L2 R F' U' R' B' F' L' U' L2 D L' B'
66.	1:30.96	L' R2 B2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B F R' D U' L' D' L' R' F2 D U L' B L' B2 D2
67.	1:56.37	D' B' F2 D U B2 D R D2 U2 F2 D' U2 L' R' U L F L2 B' F D B2 D' U'
68.	1:49.13	B2 U2 R' D' R B D' B2 U2 B' R D R U' B2 F R F' L' R B' L2 R2 B L'
69.	2:17.69	F2 D2 F2 R2 B L' U2 R2 U L B F2 R B2 F' R' B F2 D U2 R D' U' B2 F2
70.	2:23.20	R' D2 B' D U B D L2 D' F U' R2 D L' R' B2 F' R2 B2 F U2 B2 F2 D2 L
71.	2:01.18	D' U B' D2 U2 L' F L' D' L' F2 U' F2 U2 B' D U B U L2 R2 B2 L' D' U2
72.	2:19.36	U B' D' B2 F' L' R' B' F U2 L D U' B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 L R D L U2 F2
73.	2:36.71	B D R2 B L' R2 B' F R' B' F' U2 R' B F2 D2 B2 R' U' L R2 B2 F' D2 R'
74.	2:23.60	D' U' F' L' R2 B F D B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' L' B2 R2 F' L R D2 U2
75.	2:06.26	D U L2 R B' F' U2 B2 L R D2 R2 D2 B' R' B' F' L U' L D' L2 R2 D' B'
76.	2:03.70	U' L R' F' D2 U' L2 R' U' F' L R F' R B2 F U2 B U L' B' F2 D U' F
77.	2:18.15	U B' L' R' D2 R' U' B2 F U2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 U' L2 F' R2 D2 U' L F U' L'
78.	2:13.09	B2 F' L2 R2 B F D' B R' B F' U' F2 D2 L U' B' F2 U' L' R' D2 U' L R2
79.	2:23.63	D' U F2 R' U' F2 L U' B' L2 U B D' U B F D' U' B' F' D2 F U R' B
80.	2:08.13	B2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 U L2 D' U' L2 U' B' L2 R U' B R2 D2 F2 L R
81.	2:39.25	B' F2 R' D' U B2 R' D U2 F L2 R B2 F2 D' U L' D2 B' R D' R U' B' R'
82.	1:56.88	F2 D' U B2 D' U B' F R2 B D' U L' B' F L' R D L R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R
83.	2:27.71	R2 F R2 B F' D2 U2 R' B D U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' U L2 R U B F D' L2
84.	2:06.81	L R B2 F R D' U' L B U' F' L2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 D U2 L2 D B' R B2 U'
85.	2:08.22	B D2 U L2 R2 F' D U B2 F' D U' B2 F R F2 L U' B U2 R' B F' L2 U2
86.	1:49.16	D U' F L2 R F D' B F' L2 B2 F2 D' U F2 D R' B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 D2 U
87.	2:49.00	B F' L2 R B2 F' R' B2 D2 U2 L2 R D L B' F L2 F' D' L' D' U2 B' F' D'
88.	1:51.58	D U2 B' L R' D2 U2 R2 D L' R2 F R2 F L' B F' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B'
89.	2:05.92	F2 D' U2 F' L2 B2 L B D2 U L2 R2 D' U' L' F U' R2 D' U2 F D' R' D' U
90.	2:30.87	R2 B' R B' L R' D2 L' F D' R' B2 U L R D2 B U' B2 F2 R' D2 B F2 R
91.	2:22.22	B F' D2 B2 L R2 F2 U B R' D' R B F' D' U L2 R D' R2 U L' B2 F2 U2
92.	2:00.21	U' L R' D U B' F2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 L' R B L U' B2 F2 D B D L D L2
93.	2:23.56	L' F' D U2 R' U' L2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B L' U L2 D2 B' L' R2
94.	2:29.89	L' F' D2 R D U' L F R D' U2 B' F D U2 F U R D U' B' F D' U2 F2
95.	2:28.79	D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L' U2 F D' U F2 D2 U B2 F' R2 D U F U' R' F2 L2 R2 U
96.	2:15.90	L2 R F D' B2 F' U R B F2 L2 R2 B' F L' R2 B2 L' R U L' B2 F2 R' B
97.	2:24.66	R D2 U L D2 U2 L U2 F' D' B2 R B' F D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R' B F D2 U F2
98.	2:27.48	F' U2 L R' D L' U2 B' F L' R F2 L F L' R' B' L' F2 U F' D U R2 B
99.	2:29.88	L2 B2 F' R' B L' R2 B' F R' F' D' B R2 D' U B' D' U2 R D' U L' D' U2
100.	2:17.71	F2 U L' R' B' D R2 D2 R' F2 D U2 B2 R B L' R2 B2 U' R' F2 D U L D'


----------



## nate333667 (Feb 21, 2010)

I solved a 777 cube today, but I'm stuck doing the centers on my second try  I also got a sub 30 second time on my 333


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 21, 2010)

2 consecutive sub-25 second averages of 100. The past month I've dropped 2 seconds off my times.

Finished one H set of ZBLL. Really not so bad for memo. We'll what it gets like on sets not so easily mirrored.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 21, 2010)

A nice session:
AO5=18.70:
18.19, 19.50, (21.52), 18.40, (17.65)

AO12=20.91:
18.19, 19.50, 21.52, 18.40, (17.65), (24.44), 21.68, 19.58, 22.57, 20.22, 22.77, 21.68+
I rushed the last solve to try and get sub 20, so I missed out on the last turn on the J perm.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2010)

Making rachmaninovian's job a little harder 

Triangular Francisco:
best avg12: 19.34 (σ = 2.05)
19.03, 19.57, 15.14, 20.28, 21.14, 20.17, 22.53, (14.85), 17.04, 20.64, (22.54), 17.90

best avg5: 18.32 (σ = 1.69)
16.83, 20.68, (20.86), 17.45, (15.16)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Making rachmaninovian's job a little harder
> 
> Triangular Francisco:
> best avg12: 19.34 (σ = 2.05)
> ...



noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hell yes:

(8.34), (13.69), 8.49, 10.45, 8.77 = 9.24

(8.34), 13.69, 8.49, 10.45, 8.77, 11.76, 10.15, 10.55, 10.52, (17.47), 15.64, 12.05 = 11.21


----------



## Escher (Feb 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Hell yes:
> 
> (8.34), (13.69), 8.49, 10.45, 8.77 = 9.24
> 
> (8.34), 13.69, 8.49, 10.45, 8.77, 11.76, 10.15, 10.55, 10.52, (17.47), 15.64, 12.05 = 11.21



THREE SUB NINES WTF


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 21, 2010)

Sq-1 btw


----------



## Escher (Feb 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq-1 btw



To be fair, with you that could be either 

Very nicely done


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually suck at 3x3. I need A cubies and C4Y core like a donut needs a hole.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I actually suck at 3x3. I need A cubies and C4Y like a donut needs a hole.



I like LongJohns.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 21, 2010)

New PB 18.93 using petrus
skip LL 
that's lucky!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I just finished my first average of 100. With feet. I'm really tired now, but I think I can do better later. This was taken during an improvement period.
> 
> Best solve: 1:30.96
> Best a5: 2:01.06
> ...



Wow, that took some doing! That's almost half a year's worth of cubing with feet for me.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, got OH non-lucky PB (well, it's better than my lucky PB too) of 18.93. The last from 3rd F2L pair, it was all 2-gen


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 21, 2010)

1.95, 1.88, 1.29, (1.00), 2.39, 2.67, 2.10, 1.16, 3.02, 1.64, (2.70), 2.54, 1.48

1.99 average, on fazers' scrambles.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2010)

I can finally execute every CMLL in under 2 seconds.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 1.95, 1.88, 1.29, (1.00), 2.39, 2.67, 2.10, 1.16, *3.02*, 1.64, *(2.70)*, 2.54, 1.48
> 
> 1.99 average, on fazers' scrambles.



oO

Nice average. ;D


----------



## ianini (Feb 21, 2010)

1:17.86 con mi 4x4x4. Yo soy muy rapido.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2010)

R2 L2 B D B2 D' F' L2 R U' R2 L' U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L' R2
9.68

sub10 number 4 ^_^


----------



## Truncator (Feb 21, 2010)

I practiced 5x5 yesterday, and this is what happened.

7x7 single: 6:24.94
Old PB was 7:23.61


----------



## ianini (Feb 21, 2010)

Truncator said:


> I practiced *5x5*
> *7x7* single: 6:24.94
> Old PB was 7:23.61



What?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 21, 2010)

Orofl, keychain cubing.

7. (19.24) L B2 U' F R' B L R' U B U' F' U2 R' F2 D R B2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' R L

x2 L' F R2 B'
R U R'2 U' R
L U' L'
U2 y' R' U' R 
U' y' R U2 R'2 U' R2 U' R'
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

45/19.24 = 2.34 tps 

Edit: 30.43, 29.77, (38.64), 30.19, 32.02, 35.00, (19.24), 28.31, 26.13, 27.74, 26.18, 26.59 = 29.24


----------



## Truncator (Feb 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > I practiced *5x5*
> ...


I practiced 5x5. Then I did a 7x7 solve, and that happened.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 21, 2010)

2x2 PB!

Average of 12: 3.60
1. 4.64 R' U R2 F' R U2 R' U2 F U' 
2. 3.94 U R' U2 F R' F U' F2 R' 
3. 3.42 U2 F2 U F R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 
4. (2.77) R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U' 
5. 3.56 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F U' 
6. 3.58 U F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U' R 
7. 3.78 F R' U' F U F U2 
8. 3.79 R U2 F2 U' R U F2 R' 
9. 3.47 F' R2 F' U' R' U F2 R' U 
10. 2.95 F U' F U' F2 U' R F' R 
11. (5.04) U F' R' F R' F2 U R U' 
12. 2.88 U' F' U R U2 R F2 R U' 

White LanLan is amazing.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 21, 2010)

FMC:

Scramble: B2 L2 F D F D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' D' F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U L2 U'

2x2x2: F' R' D2 R U F' D2 (7)
2x2x3: L' B2 R B L (5)
F2L: U' R' U' R2 U R U R' U R U' R' U' R2 (14)
OLL: U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' R' (12)
=38 moves

Any tips?


----------



## mande (Feb 21, 2010)

Morten said:


> FMC:
> 
> Scramble: B2 L2 F D F D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' D' F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U L2 U'
> 
> ...



lol, i did a linear FMC on that scramble and got a completely different 38 moves solution. anyway, I continued with the 2x2x2 block that you formed and came up with the following continuation:

2x2x3: L' B' L
F2L: U2 R' B' R' B R2 (F R' F')
OLL: (F R F) D' F' D R' F'
PLL: R' U2 B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U'
= 32 moves (after cancellations)
I got this solution within 2 minutes. I haven't looked for insertions, so sub 30 should be easy.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 22, 2010)

Square-1 adj parity 3.92

Took me a while to sub-4

EDIT: just got 3.65


----------



## Truncator (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow!


Average: 18.78
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 17.25
Worst Time: 20.75
Individual Times:
1.	20.31	B2 F2 L2 D U2 L' B' R' D2 L R2 B2 F2 L R D2 U2 B' F' U R2 U2 F2 D U'
2.	(17.25)	B' F2 D' U' L' D L R' U' F' U' R' B2 F2 U' R D2 U' B F2 L' F U L' F2
3.	18.55	L' U2 L' R D' U R' D2 L' D U' R' D B D2 U B F L' D2 U' L R B2 F'
4.	(20.75)	R2 U' B2 F R' B' R' B F' U' B' F2 D' U' R2 U' L' R' U' B2 D2 U L2 R2 B
5.	17.48	F2 U L' D' F D2 U R D' U2 L D' U2 F2 L U B F2 D' U' F L' R' D2 U2

Average of 12: 20.63


Spoiler



Average: 20.63
Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 17.25
Worst Time: 24.84
Individual Times:
1.	(23.98)	B' F D' F' L2 D U' B' F D2 U' R F2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 L B F2 R2 F'
2.	19.70	U F' U' L R B F2 D' B2 L2 D' L R2 D2 L2 R' D' B2 F D2 U L R' U L2
3.	23.30	R2 U2 L B L2 R2 D2 L D' B F' L' R D' F2 L2 D2 U' B F' D U L R U
4.	22.73	D B F L' R D B' L R F' L R F D U R U B' F' L2 B U2 B R' F2
5.	22.08	F' U2 F' L' F2 R' D2 U' L F' D' U B L B F R2 B F' L R D' U L F
6.	20.30	R2 D' R' U R2 B F U' R' D' U2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 F U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' R2
7.	20.31	B2 F2 L2 D U2 L' B' R' D2 L R2 B2 F2 L R D2 U2 B' F' U R2 U2 F2 D U'
8.	(17.25)	B' F2 D' U' L' D L R' U' F' U' R' B2 F2 U' R D2 U' B F2 L' F U L' F2
9.	18.55	L' U2 L' R D' U R' D2 L' D U' R' D B D2 U B F L' D2 U' L R B2 F'
10.	20.75	R2 U' B2 F R' B' R' B F' U' B' F2 D' U' R2 U' L' R' U' B2 D2 U L2 R2 B
11.	17.48	F2 U L' D' F D2 U R D' U2 L D' U2 F2 L U B F2 D' U' F L' R' D2 U2
12.	21.05	B' F2 D U' F2 L' R2 D' L R B2 U' R B2 D B2 D2 F2 R B U2 B2 R B' R'


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 22, 2010)

New lucky PB! First sub-20 time ever!!!! 17.65 with a Pll skip! I'm so happy, I've gotten close in the last couple days, and I finally did it!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > New lucky PB! First sub-20 time ever!!!! 17.65 with a Pll skip! I'm so happy, I've gotten close in the last couple days, and I finally did it!
> ...



I read this and decided that I really wanted my first sub20, so I did an avg5

25.41, 22.34, (19.58), 22.88, (25.62) = 23.54

It was a PLL skip, but I'm still excited =) and its my pb avg5 by .3 seconds. lol.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 22, 2010)

number of times: 99/100
Avg of 100 = 21.68 (σ = 2.31)

19.98, 23.75, 19.51, 20.21, 20.66, 23.59, 22.71, 21.08, 26.29, (16.05), 21.55, 19.59, 18.92, 18.84, 23.64, 24.64, 26.92, 20.70, 19.19, 23.90, 20.27, 19.59, 24.81, 20.37, 26.91, 20.59, 19.95, 18.39, 22.41, 20.96, 20.35, 23.21, 21.63, 19.84, 22.29, 22.52, 20.10, 24.29, 22.70, 23.61, 21.23, 21.35, 26.65, 19.16, 17.54, 19.86, 19.04, 20.47, 20.42, 20.51, 19.33, 20.67, 24.57, 22.64, 23.20, 19.97, 19.54, 23.15, 21.54, 19.68, 23.96, 20.72, 18.76, 20.47, 20.22, 17.79, 20.72, 22.29, 19.01, 20.13, 23.25, 20.09, 24.31, 25.60, 21.55, 24.65, 22.14, 24.26+, 17.44, 21.93, 23.44, 22.33, 25.89, 19.98, 21.68, 22.32, 20.87, 20.14, 21.95, 24.98, (DNF), 22.36, 22.60, 21.56, 20.34, 29.90, 21.27, 21.61, 23.19, 17.89

best time: 16.05
worst time: DNF, 29.90 was my slowest solve because I stuff up the LL.
best avg5: 19.12 (σ = 0.33)
best avg12: 20.20 (σ = 0.78)

Hopefully sub 20 by the end of the week, because I'm going to to an AO100 everyday this week and maby the next


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 22, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> number of times: 99/100
> Avg of 100 = 21.68 (σ = 2.31)
> 
> 19.98, 23.75, 19.51, 20.21, 20.66, 23.59, 22.71, 21.08, 26.29, (16.05), 21.55, 19.59, 18.92, 18.84, 23.64, 24.64, 26.92, 20.70, 19.19, 23.90, 20.27, 19.59, 24.81, 20.37, 26.91, 20.59, 19.95, 18.39, 22.41, 20.96, 20.35, 23.21, 21.63, 19.84, 22.29, 22.52, 20.10, 24.29, 22.70, 23.61, 21.23, 21.35, 26.65, 19.16, 17.54, 19.86, 19.04, 20.47, 20.42, 20.51, 19.33, 20.67, 24.57, 22.64, 23.20, 19.97, 19.54, 23.15, 21.54, 19.68, 23.96, 20.72, 18.76, 20.47, 20.22, 17.79, 20.72, 22.29, 19.01, 20.13, 23.25, 20.09, 24.31, 25.60, 21.55, 24.65, 22.14, 24.26+, 17.44, 21.93, 23.44, 22.33, 25.89, 19.98, 21.68, 22.32, 20.87, 20.14, 21.95, 24.98, (DNF), 22.36, 22.60, 21.56, 20.34, 29.90, 21.27, 21.61, 23.19, 17.89
> ...



Grrr... I wish I could be on the computer this much. And btw, congrats, your a12 is better than my pb a12. But my a5 wins  "19.12 *(σ = 0.33)*"
Much more consistent in yours though, so yours is better.
Edit: I could probably get 21ish in an a100, if I could do one (only on computer 40 mins max a day) Next time my parents are out I'll try to beat every stat in this


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks ZB, after sub 20 I will sort of ditch 2 hand speed and continue on with my OH, TuRBo and commutators... yes that's right, out of all the people, I'm using commutators, only for some of the corners though.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 22, 2010)

Average of 5: 4.81
1. (2.95) U L U' R U' L U' L' b u 
2. 4.83 U' B' R U B' U B' L' R l' b' 
3. (6.07) L R B R L R L R r' b u 
4. 5.10 B' L R L' B' R' U r' b u' 
5. 4.49 L R U B' R' B' R B b u'


----------



## Toad (Feb 22, 2010)

Only broke sub40 a12 OH yesterday... Today got new PB a12 and a5:

Average: 36.91
Standard Deviation: 2.79


Spoiler



1.	39.77	B2 F' D L R2 B D' B' F D2 U' B U F2 D2 R' D L2 R2 U R F' D2 U L'
2.	(46.95)	B2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' F2 L' R2 D U2 B' L' F' D' U2 B2 L' U' B' D U' B' U
3.	36.23	B F2 R' B U L2 B' U' B F' D U R' D B R2 B' F2 D2 U' B F' L2 R2 B
4.	33.91	B2 L D B2 F' L R B' F2 R' F' U2 B' R2 U' F' D2 F2 U' B' F' L U2 R' D
5.	40.59	B F2 L' D2 U B' F2 D2 U' B' F' D L2 R2 B L D B2 D2 B' D' B2 F R' B'
6.	38.38	D2 L' R2 D2 F' L' R2 D U R U2 L' U' L D2 U' L R2 D' L B U' L R2 U
7.	31.94	U B F L F2 L' D2 U2 F D U' B F U L' B F' R F L' R2 D2 B' U2 L
8.	39.28	D2 U' F D F D2 F' L2 B2 F D' L2 D' U B' R2 D2 U2 R' B R2 F R' B2 F
9.	39.29	U' L R2 B' L' D' B2 F L2 R B2 F2 D2 L B F2 U B' F2 R' B F D U R
10.	(30.16)	B F2 D U2 F2 L' D' U2 L2 R B2 R' D' U2 L D' B F U B F' U B F2 U
11.	34.82	R U2 R B2 F D U2 L R' B2 D' R' B2 F R' F' D' R D' U2 F2 R2 B' F2 U'
12.	34.92	R' U' B' F U2 L2 B' F' L2 R B R' D2 U L R' U2 F L' U L2 R2 B L' R



Average: 35.35
Standard Deviation: 3.02


Spoiler



1.	31.94	U B F L F2 L' D2 U2 F D U' B F U L' B F' R F L' R2 D2 B' U2 L
2.	39.28	D2 U' F D F D2 F' L2 B2 F D' L2 D' U B' R2 D2 U2 R' B R2 F R' B2 F
3.	(39.29)	U' L R2 B' L' D' B2 F L2 R B2 F2 D2 L B F2 U B' F2 R' B F D U R
4.	(30.16)	B F2 D U2 F2 L' D' U2 L2 R B2 R' D' U2 L D' B F U B F' U B F2 U
5.	34.82	R U2 R B2 F D U2 L R' B2 D' R' B2 F R' F' D' R D' U2 F2 R2 B' F2 U'



All non lucky


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 22, 2010)

Morten said:


> FMC:
> 
> Scramble: B2 L2 F D F D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' D' F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U L2 U'
> 
> ...



You can start by writing a solution that works.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 22, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > FMC:
> ...



Better?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Grrr... I wish I could be on the computer this much.



There's this stuff called paper. You can write your times on it, and type them into the computer later. It's pretty cool stuff.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 22, 2010)

New pb average of 12 with Fridrich (I swear I'm improving about a half a second a day...) 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.21
worst time: 31.80

current avg5: 25.96 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 24.56 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 25.83 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 25.83 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 25.83 (σ = 1.69)
session mean: 25.52

Times: 26.28, 24.27, 24.08, 24.35, 25.06, 26.68, 31.80, 24.72, 27.70, 16.21, 29.66, 25.46 

Also, the 16.21 is a new Non lucky pb, which blew my lucky pb of 17.65 I got yesterday out of the water, and is my second ever sub 20 time. Scramble was F' B2 U2 B D B' L2 B' F2 U R B2 D2 R' L U L2 D B' R U2 R' L' F' B2 

My look ahead for that solve was perfect, with a U perm to finish it off. 

The 31.80 time was hilarious because I messed up the cross and didn't realize it till two CE pairs were already inserted.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Grrr... I wish I could be on the computer this much.
> ...



water? you mean like... from the toilet? 

(sorry, this comment reminded me of Idiocracy)


----------



## Shortey (Feb 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



wtf

Where did David say anything about water?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

Morten said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



its from a movie, and the way he was talking about paper like people have forgotten it exists reminded me of it... maybe if you had seen the movie you'd get it.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...



But plants crave ELECTROLYTES! Electrolytes are, of course, WHAT PLANTS CRAVE!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



I thought you were the smartest man alive, you think you'd know that! lol. 

The sad thing is, That movie is becoming more truthful everyday.

... brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...


F&#^ you, I'm eating.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > gamemeister27 said:
> ...



haha, best add ever.

ok, I'm gonna stop the offtopic-ness. 

Accomplishment: I learned 2 of my G-perms! 2 more to go and I'll have full PLL


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 22, 2010)

Accomplishment: I achieved my personal best of 20.36 seconds earlier today! I'm getting sooo close to being sub-20 : D


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> Accomplishment: I achieved my personal best of 20.36 seconds earlier today! I'm getting sooo close to being sub-20 : D



Grats! you got me, my PB non lucky is 20.49. Its sooo close! lol


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 22, 2010)

PB 3x3x3 single non lucky!

1. (22.99) L2 U B2 F R2 F2 R' D' R B' D R' B2 R' B2 L' U' B' D' L2 B2 D2 R B2 D


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 22, 2010)

New pb average of 12....second pb today, lol. 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.16
worst time: 31.79

current avg5: 26.45 (σ = 1.50)
best avg5: 25.01 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 25.61 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 25.61 (σ = 1.80)

session avg: 25.61 (σ = 1.80)
session mean: 25.84

22.49, 27.80, 24.29, 24.77, 26.49, 23.77, 27.16, (22.16), 26.60, (31.79), 28.21, 24.55


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 22, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > New lucky PB! First sub-20 time ever!!!! 17.65 with a Pll skip! I'm so happy, I've gotten close in the last couple days, and I finally did it!
> ...



my first sub 20 was .06 away from sub 17 
i can has last layer skip


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > gamemeister27 said:
> ...



New pb that was non lucky today was sub 17 o.0

Doesn't make sense, a bunch of 24's and 26's, then a 16.xx non lucky.


----------



## Forte (Feb 22, 2010)

Did this yesterday with lolscrambles >_>

Average of 12: 19.18
1. 21.10 (0,2) / (-5,6) / (3,6) / (-2,-1) / (-2,6) / (-2,2) / (2,5) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (0,1) / (5,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) /
2. 15.70 (-5,0) / (-4,2) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,6) / (-2,6) / (-3,6) / (6,2) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-2) 
3. (13.81) (3,2) / (6,6) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,2) / (0,-2) / (3,4) / (0,-5) / (1,6) / (-1,4) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (5,-2) / (6,1) / (0,3) 
4. 19.35 (-3,-4) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,6) / (2,-4) / (-4,-2) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-4,6) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,6) /
5. 20.41 (-5,-3) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (2,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,6) / (4,-3) / (-5,2) / (0,1) / (-1,6) / (1,2) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) /
6. 18.52 (1,5) / (3,0) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (1,4) / (5,2) / (4,-2) / (5,6) / (6,5) / (-2,-2) / (5,3) / (6,-1) / (2,6) / (-5,0) /
7. 21.37 (-2,6) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-4) / (6,-4) / (4,5) / (-4,4) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,-3) / (3,4) / (6,-4) / (2,0) / (-5,-2) 
8. 17.10 (0,-1) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) / (6,3) / (-5,6) / (4,0) / (-1,6) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (0,-4) 
9. 18.20 (6,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,-3) / (6,0) / (1,-3) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (-2,1) / (2,5) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) /
10. (25.82) (4,-4) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (4,-3) / (-4,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,6) / (4,2) / (-1,-4) / (-4,0) / (1,4) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (4,-2) 
11. 18.35 (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,6) / (-3,1) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) /
12. 21.69 (4,-4) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (0,6)


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 23, 2010)

New PB! 

1. 25.09 

B2 L F' U B U B2 L' U' F2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R D2 L' F' L' B R' D R2 F
2. 27.82 

R B2 U R U R U2 R2 F' D L D R' B D2 R D2 F L F2 L' B' D' L' D'
3. *19.10 * 

D' R B L' B U2 L2 F2 U B U' F2 R' F' U F2 U R' D2 R F U' L D2 F2
4. 26.41 

F2 U R2 B D L B2 L' B R' U' B' R F2 L F2 R U' F D' L' B' R' U2 R
5. 24.40


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 23, 2010)

Got my first sub-2 minute solve and average on my eastsheen 4x4 earlier today! I also got my 3x3 PB of 20.36 seconds! A great day for speedcubing!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Musli4Brekkies & randomtoad, what are your 2x2x2 AO100 PB's?

First Layer (For CLL) Practice

Session 27/27: 2.05



Spoiler



Session average: 2.05
1. 3.58 F' R2 U R' U' R U' F U 
2. 1.63 U R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U' 
3. 2.72 R2 U R2 U F' U R2 F' R U' 
4. 1.69 R' U' F R2 U' R F' U' 
5. 1.86 R U F U' R2 U2 F2 U' R U' 
6. 2.06 R2 F' U2 F R2 F R' U2 R 
7. 1.68 R U' R2 F2 R' U2 R U F' U2 
8. 1.55 U F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' F' 
9. 2.05 U' R' U' F' R U2 F2 U' R 
10. 3.36 R F U2 F' U F2 R' F2 R' U' 
11. (5.00) U2 F2 R' U' F R' U' R2 
12. 1.44 F' U2 R' U F U' R F R2 
13. 2.41 F' R F R2 F' U2 R U' R 
14. 2.33 F R' F2 U' F U2 F2 U' 
15. 2.40 R2 F' U F' U2 F R2 U F' 
16. 3.06 R2 F' U F' U2 R U' F2 
17. 1.69 U R' U' F R U2 R' F 
18. 1.78 U2 F' U R' F' U R U2 F2 
19. 1.38 R F' R2 F R' U R' F' U' 
20. 1.28 F2 U' F2 R F' U F2 U F' U2 
21. 2.78 R' F R2 U' F' R F R U' 
22. (0.47) U R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U2 F 
23. 0.71 F R2 F' R2 U F' R' F U 
24. 1.65 F' R U' R U' F' R F 
25. 2.65 R U F' R2 F' U R' U2 R' 
26. 1.15 R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U' F' R U' 
27. 2.46 F2 U R' F2 R F' R2 F' R2



AO12: 1.75



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.75
1. 2.40 R2 F' U F' U2 F R2 U F' 
2. (3.06) R2 F' U F' U2 R U' F2 
3. 1.69 U R' U' F R U2 R' F 
4. 1.78 U2 F' U R' F' U R U2 F2 
5. 1.38 R F' R2 F R' U R' F' U' 
6. 1.28 F2 U' F2 R F' U F2 U F' U2 
7. 2.78 R' F R2 U' F' R F R U' 
8. (0.47) U R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U2 F 
9. 0.71 F R2 F' R2 U F' R' F U 
10. 1.65 F' R U' R U' F' R F 
11. 2.65 R U F' R2 F' U R' U2 R' 
12. 1.15 R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U' F' R U'



AO5: 1.12



Spoiler



Average of 5: 1.12
1. 1.38 R F' R2 F R' U R' F' U' 
2. 1.28 F2 U' F2 R F' U F2 U F' U2 
3. (2.78) R' F R2 U' F' R F R U' 
4. (0.47) U R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U2 F 
5. 0.71 F R2 F' R2 U F' R' F U



Single: 0.47 U R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U2 F


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 23, 2010)

3x3 non lucky PB - 11.14
L' R' D2 U L' R D B2 D' L2 R' U2 R D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' B F2 U B U2


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 23, 2010)

FINALLY got around to learning Ortega. Woohoo!


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 23, 2010)

Ill probably never even be able to properly post here. Im just in the sub 1 minute zones. Lol, I suck.

Best is probably 49.05 sec.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 23, 2010)

3x3:

16.72 average of 5
17.96 average of 12

I got these times during a streak of about 25 good times in a row. After that, I got slow. Then, I got to a little bit over average. Now, I am back to average. Strange things happen when you focus on other puzzles all break.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2010)

2x2 OH ^_^ (Ortega.)

best avg12: 8.08 (σ = 1.52)
9.75, 9.22, 8.60, 7.89, (3.77), 8.90, 7.37, 9.86, (11.03), 7.86, 6.79, 4.51


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 23, 2010)

Average of 12: 19.70
1. 18.11 B2 L2 B F R' B' R' B2 F' D2 L2 B' D' L R2 D' B L' U' R D F' L F2 B
2. 20.15 L B' L D2 U' R2 F2 D' B' R U' R U R2 F2 B' L' R2 U' L2 D L' R' U2 D'
3. 20.41 R2 F2 R2 U F B2 L' U L2 F B2 L' U L R' F2 B R' B' F U' F' U' F2 D2
4. 19.01 R B' R2 D' U' L R' U R2 U B2 D2 L F' R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L F U2 F R2
5. 18.00 U F' R U' F U' B' L' R B L2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 U F' R U2 R2 D U' R2 F
6. 18.31 F R F' B D' U2 R' F' B R' F2 L2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 R' L' U2 R' B2 F2 L R'
7. 19.71 B F U' D B2 L' D B2 F2 R' B2 D' F2 B U2 D F' B U F R D2 F L2 B'
8. 22.36 D' B' U' D' L D2 R U2 L' R2 F B D U B' L' U2 R2 L' D F2 B' D' R' D
9. 20.48 L2 U2 D2 B2 U' L' R F2 R2 F' D R D' R2 L2 B D' L' D2 U' F U R' D2 R'
10. (22.75) F R2 U2 D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U F' D F2 B' U2
11. (17.97) D R2 D R U' F' R' U' D2 B2 L' B' F L' B' L F2 R' U F' U' B U' F2 R
12. 20.44 L D L B2 L U D' F U2 B F2 L' D' U2 L' B2 U2 R B2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B'


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2010)

Damn you^^^^ Just when I get a sub 20 a5 on camera, you get a sub 20 a12.

GRRRRRRRR......


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 23, 2010)

12.26 avg100, 11.25 avg12.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 12.26 avg100, 11.25 avg12.



NOOO!!! Now you're getting good at 3x3 as well. Good job. Your improvement scares me.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got an 18.26 average of 5 (3x3)


----------



## Toad (Feb 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 2x2 OH ^_^ (Ortega.)
> 
> best avg12: 8.08 (σ = 1.52)
> 9.75, 9.22, 8.60, 7.89, (3.77), 8.90, 7.37, 9.86, (11.03), 7.86, 6.79, 4.51



Lanlan I presume? OH is impossible with ES and Maru...


----------



## Shortey (Feb 23, 2010)

Hell yeah

5x5 avg12: 1:59.59

1:58.91, *1:57.00, 1:57.97, 2:06.61, (1:43.90), 1:44.72*, 2:05.55, (2:09.43), 2:08.97, 1:56.44, 1:57.86, 2:01.88

Best avg5 was 1:53.23. =)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 23, 2010)

:O (9.34), 10.30, 10.80, 9.97, 10.20, 10.48, 10.38, 9.95, 11.56, (12.92), 11.61, 11.06 = *10.63*


----------



## plechoss (Feb 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Lanlan I presume? OH is impossible with ES and Maru...


I got 6.70 avg12 (OH of course) with my ES


----------



## Toad (Feb 23, 2010)

plechoss said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Lanlan I presume? OH is impossible with ES and Maru...
> ...



Wow ok lol... I take back my comment


----------



## Truncator (Feb 23, 2010)

Yay!   

Average: 19.97
Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 16.38
Worst Time: 24.34
Individual Times:
1.	19.78	F L' D2 L' R D2 L' B2 F2 U' L' D F L2 R B' D B R2 F L2 F L2 B F
2.	18.92	L D U2 L R' D B F2 L2 R' B2 F2 D R' F2 L F2 L D' B2 F2 D2 U B' F'
3.	20.14	D2 R2 D B F2 L R' B F' D U2 B2 D2 U F2 D' U B F D L' R F' D' U
4.	(16.38)	D U' B2 F2 R B2 R' U2 B F' D' F' L2 D' L R' F2 L2 R F' D L2 R' B2 F
5.	21.52	L' B2 L U B2 R' B L2 R' B U' B R' F D' U2 B' F R2 B' F2 U2 B' U2 R2
6.	18.08	D U2 B2 D2 U B F U' F2 U' R D2 U R F D' U R' D' L R F2 U' L' D2
7.	22.80	R U' L2 R' B' F' L R B2 F' L' U2 B2 F D R' B2 F' R' D U2 B F' D2 U
8.	21.19	F' D U2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 B F D' B2 F2 U B F' U' F' D U' B U2 R D2 U'
9.	19.11	L' R' U2 B2 F U F2 L R B2 L' F2 R' U B' U' L2 R2 B2 L' B U' F2 U2 R2
10.	(24.34)	D' L' R2 B2 L' U2 R' B D2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 R U B' F2 D' U R2 D' L2 R2 B'
11.	21.48	L' R2 D2 L R' B' F2 R F U F L2 D' U' B D U' L R' U F2 L R B F
12.	16.69	U2 B L2 D2 U2 L R' B F2 R' U2 B' F' R2 U' L' B' F' L' R' U R2 B2 F U2

I knew I needed a really good last solve, and look at that X-Cross it gave me!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 OH ^_^ (Ortega.)
> ...



Yes, LL... but mainly because it's the only non-terrible 2x2 I own. ES is probably capable of a good cube, but I've never had a good one.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 23, 2010)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 14.50
Standard Deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 8.89
Worst Time: 17.97

Worst solve is the achievement, by the way.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2010)

9.12 F' R' F2 R F2 B' D' L2 B L' B2 F' L B' F2 D F2 R2 U' D2 L2 B' D R2 L 

I don't remember the whole solve, but it was xcross and easy OLL and U perm. So, nonlucky?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 23, 2010)

2x2: 3.89 avg100

4.04, 4.31, 3.77, 3.61, 4.26, 4.69, 3.49, 3.36, 3.70, 4.13, 4.69, 4.16, 4.39, 2.83, 3.81, 4.50, 4.69, 4.37, 3.07, 5.09, 3.17, 3.76, 3.75, 3.52, 3.75, 3.96, 5.11, 3.63, 3.44, 4.04, 4.76, 4.20, 3.45, 3.28, 3.37, 3.50, 4.43, 5.14, 4.11, 4.36, 3.41, 3.98, 4.13, 3.68, 3.25, 4.35, 3.81, 4.10, 3.90, 2.71, 4.05, 3.71, 4.46, 4.78, 3.29, 2.69, 3.43, 4.61, 3.40, 4.30, 3.59, 4.43, 3.33, 4.96, 4.42, 2.94, 4.68, 2.74, 3.44, 3.58, 5.08, 3.29, 3.98, 2.35, 2.73, 3.11, 3.74, 3.03, 3.74, 4.31, 3.28, 3.50, 3.87, 2.90, 4.44, 4.06, 3.73, 2.84, 4.03, 4.19, 4.11, 4.40, 0.72, 4.53, 4.29, 3.93, 4.95, 4.98, 4.21, 4.70

0.72 R U' R' U R2 U'


----------



## Anthony (Feb 23, 2010)

I stayed home from school today because I had a bad headache this morning. By lunch time I felt better though.  Anyway, I decided to do an average of 100 because I hadn't in a really long time. 
I'm super inconsistent.

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.22
worst time: 20.75

best avg5: 10.66 (σ = 0.42)


Spoiler



(13.05), 11.25, (9.88), 10.34, 10.40


best avg12: 11.67 (σ = 1.38)


Spoiler



9.88, 10.34, 10.40, 14.63, (17.53), 11.46, 13.50, 11.88, 11.66, (9.43), 11.80, 11.15


current avg100: 12.56 (σ = 1.60)


Spoiler



12.13, 15.53, 11.15, 10.86, 13.33, 13.02, 13.75, 12.41, 14.84, 10.93, 12.28, 12.43, 10.47, 12.58, 16.94, 12.88, 10.19, 13.66, 12.34, 13.43, 12.84, 12.80, 11.61, 13.28, 13.33, 13.34, 12.36, 14.77, 14.93, 14.54, 11.83, 13.75, 10.09, 14.50, 11.16, 9.55, 11.81, 20.75, 13.28, 11.71, 11.30, 15.09, 14.15, 14.34, 12.58, 11.65, 15.05, 14.22, 12.00, 9.22, 11.40, 14.15, 12.46, 12.96, 12.93, 10.68, 11.81, 14.72, 12.94, 12.30, 13.59, 16.31, 10.58, 11.75, 12.46, 13.00, 10.71, 11.15, 12.27, 12.72, 9.25, 14.00, 12.16, 11.94, 10.56, 12.09, 13.46, 12.38, 10.72, 11.22, 13.77, 12.58, 13.05, 11.25, 9.88, 10.34, 10.40, 14.63, (17.53), 11.46, 13.50, 11.88, 11.66, (9.43), 11.80, 11.15, 12.88, 12.38, 13.94, 11.30



# of times
9s - 5
10s - 12
11s - 21
12s - 26
13s - 17
14-20s - 19

All those bad times really killed the average. ><
1 EPLL skip, 2 PLL skips, 1 OLL skip.
The sub 10s were nonlucky.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2010)

Truncator said:


> I knew I needed a really good last solve, and look at that X-Cross it gave me!


Fairly easy double X-cross you mean...
My accomplishment, sub 20 on camera. I feel like I'm advertising, I've posted this in 2 threads now, and in my signature. But yeah, 19.1 is very, very good for me.

Edit: I had a fairly easy double x-cross, a free pair, and an easyish other case. average OLL with U-perm...


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 24, 2010)

Screw Method (formerly known as Square-1 Roux >_>)

Average of 12: 22.20
1. 16.66 (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (-1,0) / (-5,-3) / (-2,3) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (-3,-4) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (0,5)
2. 21.59 (-3,3) / (6,3) / (5,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-3,6) / (-4,5) / (3,6) / (4,6) / (-4,5) / (-2,-2) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (-4,-1) /
3. 25.90 (-3,-1) / (3,-5) / (-3,6) / (0,-5) / (-3,5) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (5,1) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (3,2) / (4,4) /
4. 23.60 (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (-5,-5) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,5) / (3,3) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-2)
5. (10.49) (4,6) / (6,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-4,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (1,6) / (5,5) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (0,-2)
6. (26.02) (-5,0) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-5) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (6,-5) / (2,3) / (2,-2) / (-4,1) / (6,-2) /
7. 19.08 (-5,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,-4) / (6,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,6) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-5) / (-2,6) / (2,-2) / (4,6) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (2,-5) /
8. 23.18 (1,0) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (1,-1) / (6,-3) / (1,3) / (-3,5) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (-4,-4) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (4,-4) / (-4,6) /
9. 24.74 (4,-3) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,2) / (-2,4) / (4,-4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (4,2) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (4,4)
10. 23.38 (1,-4) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-5) / (3,-2) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (3,-2) / (4,-4) / (4,4) / (-1,0) / (0,-2)
11. 22.78 (1,5) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-4,1) / (2,-2) / (-4,-4) / (4,4) / (-2,-2) / (6,2) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (4,0) / (5,6) / (-2,0) / (2,0)
12. 21.14 (6,-4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (1,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,-5) / (2,5) / (1,6) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (-3,2) / (6,-5) / (2,4) /

I only used 5 algs for this: Jperm, Nperm, Uperm, Mslice 3-cycle, Parity.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Screw Method (formerly known as Square-1 Roux >_>)



2 edges and 2 corners on left, 2 edges and 2 corners on right, corners, edges?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Screw Method (formerly known as Square-1 Roux >_>)
> ...



No that sounds more like Tim Sun's method. Screw is CEC on left CEC on right, CP, RL edges, Mslice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> No that sounds more like Tim Sun's method. Screw is CEC on left CEC on right, CP, RL edges, Mslice.



Ahh, ok. I just looked it up now. Your method sounds faster to me, I had a bit of trouble placing the second edge in each block.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am now 22nd in the world for master magic average. I am tied with Alexander Ooms, which is strange because I use Pochmann. 

Also, today marks 2 years of cubing for me, which also means Matyas Kuti is banned for only one more year (i think)

EDIT: 400th post. I don't think that is an accomplishment though...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2010)

one-handed solves, in approximate order of how stupid you'd have to be to try it (from less to more)

floppy cube: 9.91
super floppy cube: 29.81
clock: 34.04
rainbow cube: 1:06
platypus: 1:31
30mm 3x3x3: 1:36
square-1: 1:37
edges only void cube: 2:11
windmill cube: 2:27
fisher cube: 2:38
missing link: 2:43
mirror blocks: 3:25
circle 4x4 (type 1): 3:29
skewb ultimate: 3:41
face-turning octahedron: 4:02
ufo: 4:17
terrible-turning hello kitty supercube: 4:24


----------



## ianini (Feb 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> terrible-turning hello kitty supercube: 4:24



lol


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 24, 2010)

GREAT session for me!

New PB Avg 12 - Avg 5 - Single - BLD single!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2010)

MegaminxSim, slight improvements...

best avg5: 1:03.99 (σ = 0.55)

best avg12: 1:07.11 (σ = 5.47)
1:01.98, 1:13.98, 1:04.58, 59.81, 1:11.56, 1:09.63, 1:04.55, 1:04.19, (56.94), (1:23.34), 1:03.23, 1:17.59


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 24, 2010)

The first half of today's AO100 was in the low 21.xy with plenty of sub 20 times. After the first 50 or so solves I got dizzy and tired and my times got really inconsistent and i kept screwing up.
But here are some good solves amongst all that.

Average of 5: 18.50
1. 17.92 L R' F' U' B U2 R' F2 U D' L' R B' D2 F2 B U2 L' U L' B2 L2 R' D2 L'
2. 18.34 R2 D R D L' B2 F' U' D F B2 L R D2 B2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 R2 L B' R U
3. (17.09) F2 D' L' B2 D2 R L B' F2 D' L F2 U' F' U2 R F' B2 D L R2 D2 L' D' U'
4. (26.50) R B' R D B' R' F U R L2 D' R L' U' R B2 L2 B2 L' R D L' U B U
5. 19.24 L2 U D' B U2 L2 F' U' B' L2 U2 R F' R2 D2 U B' F2 L2 R2 B' U' F2 R2 L2 

I also had a non lucky 15.71, not a pb, but a very nice solve for me.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 24, 2010)

3.55, 4.17, 6.74, 7.07, 8.91, 4.68, 5.71, 4.98, 9.43, 3.43, 4.88, 5.39, 5.59, 5.59, 5.87, 8.16, 4.92, 4.78, 4.83, 8.51, 5.57, 7.06, 6.49, 6.94, 8.12, 4.96, 4.11, 4.83, 8.90, 5.31, 5.37, 10.35, 4.42, 4.86, 4.36, 5.89, 5.95, 6.86, 4.39, 7.81, 7.94, 6.54, 4.65, 6.76, 7.38, 4.11, 5.92, 5.14, 4.55, 6.97

=
number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.43
worst time: 10.35

current avg5: 5.20 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 4.88 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 6.01 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 5.48 (σ = 1.25)

session avg: 5.96 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 5.99

3.43 R' U F U2 R' F U R'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 24, 2010)

YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!   

Statistics for 02-24-2010 17:20:40

Average: 10.72
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 9.83
Worst Time: 13.84
Individual Times:
1.	10.81	D U2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F L' R U B' D2 B2 U L' D U' R2 F2 L R' F' U
2.	9.95	F D2 U B2 R B2 U2 L U2 B' L' R2 B' F' D2 L' R D' U2 B D U2 L2 R' F
3.	(9.83)	L2 D2 F U' L2 R' B' L R D U' B2 F2 L2 R B F' L' U' B' L U' L2 R B
4.	(13.84)	U' F U R' B F' L F' R' B2 F2 D2 B' F' U B2 F' R2 U B F2 D2 F2 L2 B'
5.	11.41	L' F2 R' B F2 D B R2 D' R2 F L' D2 U' B U' F' L R B' L' U2 L B2 F

10.81 PLL skip, the rest was non-lucky!

Finally sub-11 average of 5!

EDIT:

9.95, (9.83), (13.84), 11.41, 10.26 = 10.54

Haha, I rolled out a 10  The 10.26 had a G-Perm :/

Avg12 is also PB:
Average: 11.79
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 9.83
Worst Time: 15.33+
Individual Times:
1.	11.67	L2 B2 L R' D U2 F U2 B2 D' U' B F2 D2 U2 L R B' F2 L R' D' U' F' U2
2.	12.20	L R U2 L' R2 D2 U R' B2 F2 R' B2 U L F' R D2 U' B' F L B2 F R2 B'
3.	11.16	B' F R B2 R' B F' L2 R' U L D2 L2 F' L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' U R' B2
4.	14.03	R2 U B R' D' U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B F' R U2 L' R' F' U2 L R F2 U' L2
5.	12.61	B2 F L' R' D U R2 F' R B2 R2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B' D F D2 R' B2 R
6.	(15.33+)	U R' F U' L' B2 R' B L2 R' B2 L' B' F U2 L R' U' R B2 F D2 F' L' R2
7.	10.81	D U2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F L' R U B' D2 B2 U L' D U' R2 F2 L R' F' U
8.	9.95	F D2 U B2 R B2 U2 L U2 B' L' R2 B' F' D2 L' R D' U2 B D U2 L2 R' F
9.	(9.83)	L2 D2 F U' L2 R' B' L R D U' B2 F2 L2 R B F' L' U' B' L U' L2 R B
10.	13.84	U' F U R' B F' L F' R' B2 F2 D2 B' F' U B2 F' R2 U B F2 D2 F2 L2 B'
11.	11.41	L' F2 R' B F2 D B R2 D' R2 F L' D2 U' B U' F' L R B' L' U2 L B2 F
12.	10.26	U B L R D2 U' L' R2 D2 R D U2 B' U' R2 D U' R' U' B F2 D' F2 D' F2


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 24, 2010)

I think this is my second sub-20 average of 5 ever, but I think it is also my best. I am not sure. Whatever it is still good. Hopefully I can start doing this consistently now. I can feel a sub-20 average of 12 coming this weekend.

Average: 19.75
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 15.12
Worst Time: 24.23
Individual Times:
1.	(15.12)	L2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B' F D U R U' R2 U R U' R D' U' F' L D'
2.	20.46	B R' B2 D2 R2 U B F' L2 B F2 D' U' L' R' U2 B' D2 U L' U L' D' R' D'
3.	(24.23)	L' R U' L2 R' B' R' F' R' U' R2 D' B2 R2 U B F' L2 B' D' U2 R' B2 F' L'
4.	17.72	L2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D U B L2 B2 R' B' F L' R' D' L R2 D' U' B F2 D B'
5.	21.08	U F' D2 L2 D' U' L2 U R' D' B' F' R' U2 L' R' B' F L2 R2 D' U' F L R'


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 24, 2010)

Guess who finally finished their plls? No, not that guy, me.....the answer was me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> Guess who finally finished their plls? No, not that guy, me.....the answer was me.



Back to Roux!


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 24, 2010)

5.17.05, 4.57.59, 5.01.09, 4.45.08, 4.58.95 = *4.59.21*

First sub 5 avg. I've had LOADS of singles, but just never string a avg together.


----------



## joey (Feb 24, 2010)

Not exactly sure what puzzle that is james


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm guessin 6x6.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 24, 2010)

2-4 Relay: 1:20.43

4x4 was amazing. It was 56 seconds. Don't remember the others, but the 2x2 was probably 4 seconds. So the 3x3 was ~20 seconds. =(


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 5.17.05, 4.57.59, 5.01.09, 4.45.08, 4.58.95 = *4.59.21*
> 
> First sub 5 avg. I've had LOADS of singles, but just never string a avg together.



Clock? Magic? Pyraminx? :confused:


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Not exactly sure what puzzle that is james





DavidWoner said:


> I'm guessin 6x6.





randomtoad said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > 5.17.05, 4.57.59, 5.01.09, 4.45.08, 4.58.95 = *4.59.21*
> ...



Sorry. 6x6. Sure as hell not 7x7 lol. Not just yet.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 24, 2010)

Drill Marathon in 22:23


----------



## whauk (Feb 24, 2010)

OH average of 12:
16.86 (σ = 1.55)
times: 14.72, 17.38, 15.13, 16.52, 17.59, 17.95, 18.70, 19.19, (19.23), (13.08), 16.99, 14.49
many sub15s in there but i still dont have sub15 of 5


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Drill Marathon in 22:23



What's a drill marathon?


----------



## Tomk (Feb 24, 2010)

Someone could post reading through the whole of this thread, that would be a major accomplishment...


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 24, 2010)

Kian did, I think.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess who finally finished their plls? No, not that guy, me.....the answer was me.
> ...



I'm working on CN for roux right now....then I'm going to learn COLLs because I also use Petrus.....Gah it makes it CONFUSING!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> I'm working on CN for roux right now....then I'm going to learn COLLs because I also use Petrus.....Gah it makes it CONFUSING!



Completely colour neutral!?!



Tomk said:


> Someone could post reading through the whole of this thread, that would be a major accomplishment...



Yea, I did that a few months ago, way more pages now though.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> gamemeister27 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on CN for roux right now....then I'm going to learn COLLs because I also use Petrus.....Gah it makes it CONFUSING!
> ...


Yup, not that hard really, I'm completely color neutral for Petrus, you just need to keep one or two things in mind whilst looking ahead. Start with the best 1x2x2 block, expand to the easiest corner+edge, and repeat with the middle edge on opposite side.


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

Got a clock yesterday and did 50 solves on it today...

Best solve: 19.18
Best ave5: 22.21
Best ave12: 23.85

I love this puzzle and I think this might be the NR I'm going for...


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Got a clock yesterday and did 50 solves on it today...
> 
> Best solve: 19.18
> Best ave5: 22.21
> ...



Yeah go for it, not that many people specialise in clock these days I think...


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

Charlie is pretty good at it though. (39th WR)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2010)

2x2 avg of 12: 3.59

2.76, 3.11, (6.19), 2.71, 4.37, 4.36, (2.46), 3.46, 3.60, 4.64, 3.32, 3.62


Spoiler



1. 2.76 F' U R2 U' R F' U R U2
2. 3.11 U F' R' U2 R U R2 U' F2 U'
3. (6.19) R2 U F' U R F' R2 U2
4. 2.71 F U' R F2 R' U2 R U2 R2
5. 4.37 F' R F R2 U2 F U2 F
6. 4.36 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R
7. (2.46) F' R' F' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2
8. 3.46 F' U R U' F' U2 F' R'
9. 3.60 R' F' R F2 U2 R U' F' R U'
10. 4.64 F2 R' F R2 F' U2 R U F' U2
11. 3.32 F R2 U' R U2 F2 R' U R2
12. 3.62 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R F' U' R2 U'


----------



## Anthony (Feb 25, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 2x2 avg of 12: 3.59



Wait till you finish CLL..

Also, I was skimming through some old stuff in this thread and couldn't help but lol at this.


MTGjumper said:


> Wow, awesome day for speedsolving:
> Sq-1 PB: 1:02.80


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

Pyra, doing well using sister's laptop again, which lags, and doesn't operate QQtimer well.

B' L U' L U' B' U' L l' b = 3.68 lagged to 3.75 nl.
L R' L B' L B R U' r u' = 2.04 lagged to 2.11 nl, well, sorta.
Had another low 3 but had unforced skip.

Anyway, take about 0.08 of all these solves.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 33/34
best time: 2.11
worst time: 12.30

current avg5: 5.45 (σ = 1.89)
best avg5: 5.45 (σ = 1.89)

current avg12: 6.77 (σ = 2.40)
best avg12: 6.77 (σ = 2.40)

session avg: 8.34 (σ = 2.44)
session mean: 8.15

7.17, 11.33, 10.72, 8.52, 6.08, 7.13, 11.72, 7.75, 11.39, 10.47, 9.75, 11.50, 6.52, 9.23, 10.28, 6.50, 9.38, 4.83, 7.36, DNF(12.86), 8.53, 12.30, 4.61, 3.36, 6.72, 9.06, 10.81, 8.19, 9.11, 10.31, 4.52, 8.08, 3.75, 2.11 
this is just so far.

2 sets of polsh v really helps my times 

Faz, I think I've just about caught you. Oh, did I mention this average is still going.

Edit: next solve was 3.01 lagged to 3.08, which currently is giving me the sub wr average. I feel special.
U B' U B R' U' R l u

Edit 2: next 2 solves were sup 10  but then a little later, I got this R U R' U' L' B U' l r b which had 4.07 to 4.13

Edit 3: A little while later, U L' B L' U L' R' B L l' b u' 3.xy, where were good scrambles in Melbourne. The only good scramble, I had my pyra scrambled wrong. I only figured this out after all my solves when I was redoing the scrambles. And I missed the good cross one group had.

Edit 4:
times (reset):
7.17, 11.33, 10.72, 8.52, 6.08, 7.13, 11.72, 7.75, 11.39, 10.47, 9.75, 11.50, 6.52, 9.23, 10.28, 6.50, 9.38, 4.83, 7.36, DNF(12.86), 8.53, 12.30, 4.61, 3.36, 6.72, 9.06, 10.81, 8.19, 9.11, 10.31, 4.52, 8.08, 3.75, 2.11, 3.08, 10.20, 13.39, 8.69, 4.13, 10.28, 9.72, 11.55, 3.86, 17.28 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 43/44
best time: 2.11
worst time: 17.28

current avg5: 10.52 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 3.78 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 7.86 (σ = 3.60)
best avg12: 6.62 (σ = 2.57)

session avg: 8.55 (σ = 3.00)
session mean: 8.40

Edit for the last time: I'll use stackmat next time.


----------



## Faz (Feb 25, 2010)

Lolwut counting 3's. Good job btw.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 25, 2010)

New PB Pyraminx avg of 5: 6.04

5.61, 5.77, (4.50), (10.44), 6.75 = 6.04

Almost sub 6. Hopefully I can get an official avg like this on Saturday.


----------



## Kian (Feb 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Kian did, I think.



Indeed I did.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2010)

By the way, guys - at least on my computer, the "lag" you see on qqtimer is a result of the timer not updating exactly every hundredth of a second, and doesn't actually affect your time. The time is stopped (in the code) before the scramble is generated, but when a calculation is going on javascript tends not to update the timer until it's done, which is why it looks laggy. It's kinda a similar situation to how the stackmat display keeps going for a little bit after the timer itself is stopped - it seems like lag that is affecting the time, but it's just that the actual time is taking a bit longer to be displayed.

(How did I test this? By just hitting the space key as quickly as I could twice, using only one finger. My times for that are pretty consistently around 0.06, so if there was a lag of even 0.02s I'd be able to tell. Comparing 3x3x3 to 2x2x2 scrambles, I got pretty much the same times, but when doing 2x2x2 it looked like it lagged from 0.02 to 0.06. Clearly the 0.06 was the real time and not the 0.02.)


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> By the way, guys - at least on my computer, the "lag" you see on qqtimer is a result of the timer not updating exactly every hundredth of a second, and doesn't actually affect your time. The time is stopped (in the code) before the scramble is generated, but when a calculation is going on javascript tends not to update the timer until it's done, which is why it looks laggy. It's kinda a similar situation to how the stackmat display keeps going for a little bit after the timer itself is stopped - it seems like lag that is affecting the time, but it's just that the actual time is taking a bit longer to be displayed.
> 
> (How did I test this? By just hitting the space key as quickly as I could twice, using only one finger. My times for that are pretty consistently around 0.06, so if there was a lag of even 0.02s I'd be able to tell. Comparing 3x3x3 to 2x2x2 scrambles, I got pretty much the same times, but when doing 2x2x2 it looked like it lagged from 0.02 to 0.06. Clearly the 0.06 was the real time and not the 0.02.)


Thanks for this info, but why does the lag vary?
Anyway, there's a few more bugs, USB copied qqtimer doesn't save scrambles, except for the last scramble. It also doesn't work out a12+ It works out a5, but not more. Is there an explanation for this?
This is the lag I'm experiencing (faz's 2x2 average), except mine can lag like, 0.1+


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2010)

The lag varies because the time stops before the scramble is computed, and then that time is displayed after. The amount of time skipped is pretty much random, but the amount of time it takes to skip depends on how much time it takes for your computer to get the scramble.

About the bugs, I have no idea - I'd need a more detailed explanation to be able to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Charlie is pretty good at it though. (39th WR)



She's already given me permission to take her NR cos she doesn't practice it anyway apparently...


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 25, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Also, I was skimming through some old stuff in this thread and couldn't help but lol at this.
> 
> 
> MTGjumper said:
> ...




That's a normal solve for me now


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> The lag varies because the time stops before the scramble is computed, and then that time is displayed after. The amount of time skipped is pretty much random, but the amount of time it takes to skip depends on how much time it takes for your computer to get the scramble.
> 
> About the bugs, I have no idea - I'd need a more detailed explanation to be able to figure out what's going on.



This might be of a little interest to you, don't know why, but on my computer if I tap my keyboard fast enough I get 0.00.



Spoiler


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 25, 2010)

After cubing for a year, now I learn how to solve it without algorithms


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie is pretty good at it though. (39th WR)
> ...



Just cos she doesn't practice it, doesn't mean it will be easy to beat 

ps. I have a clock now (borrowed from cooper)


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

joey said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Oh Joey, it is on!!


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

Nah, it's not 

I don't have any interest in clock, and judging by your times, you're already a hella lot better than me


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Nah, it's not
> 
> I don't have any interest in clock, and judging by your times, you're already a hella lot better than me



Oh ok then lol...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2010)

2x2lolsession 

Average of 5: 2.24
1. (2.63) F2 R F2 R U' R' F2 R'
2. 2.15 R U R' U' R U' R2 U R2
3. (1.50) U' R F' U' R2 U2
4. 2.24 R' F2 R' U' R2 U F2 R U'
5. 2.34 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' F R2 U2 

the scrambles were lol (not really an accomplishment...)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 2x2lolsession
> 
> Average of 5: 2.24
> 1. (2.63) F2 R F2 R U' R' F2 R'
> ...



wow, 3.50 ortega on your 2.63 scramble.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 25, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> Yup, not that hard really, I'm completely color neutral for Petrus, you just need to keep one or two things in mind whilst looking ahead. Start with the best 1x2x2 block, expand to the easiest corner+edge, and repeat with the middle edge on opposite side.



Wow, I would hate solving like that, but I bet if you got good at it, it could be fast. I would love to watch some of your solves.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2lolsession
> ...



I did x'y' R' F R2 U' R' for the FL then the CLL was y2 sune + niklas


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



nice, I should learn CLL.

my accomplishment:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.62
worst time: 18.38

current avg5: 17.34 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 16.04 (σ = 1.13)

current avg12: 16.73 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 16.73 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 16.73 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 16.61



Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.73
1. 14.56 R D R U2 D2 B F' U2 L F' U L' F' U' L B2 L2 R' F2 L F' R U' R2 L
2. 16.25 L B2 F D L' B2 R' D U2 F' D' R' F2 D2 U2 L2 D' B U2 R2 B' D' B' D2 U
3. 17.32 B D2 B2 D F2 L R' D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 L' F' B' L2 F2 B' R' B R2 D' L2
4. (18.38) U D B2 D' B' F' R' L2 U2 D F' R' B' R2 L' F' L B L D U F L' U R'
5. (13.62) L2 B' L B L B2 U' D' R' U F U' D' L D B' L2 B' L2 R B R' U L' B2
6. 17.92 R' B' D' B2 D2 R U B' F U2 F2 U B' F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L' U F L' D U F
7. 14.54 U' R2 L' D2 L F' L2 D R' L F U' L2 B F2 R' B L' B F' R' U' L' F2 D'
8. 17.57 L' F2 U2 F2 B' D B2 R U L2 R B2 R F L' R' D B L U' F U2 D B2 R'
9. 17.20 R F L D' B2 R2 D' L' B D2 F L2 F' B2 D' U2 F' L' U' B' U2 D F' L U2
10. 17.25 R' L U2 F B2 D B2 F' D' F2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D L2 F2 R L B U L2
11. 16.76 U2 R' B2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 D' F' R F' B' R L B' R L D F' B2 L2
12. 17.94 D U2 R U' F B L2 F2 R' L' U B2 L F' B2 L' F' R' D U' L B2 D L D'


The accomplishment is the SD of the current avg5. However, this average was more consistent than I usually am. Sad, I know.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 25, 2010)

*3.85* average of 100 Pyraminx!! PB by 0.3 seconds

stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 129/129
best time: 1.62
worst time: 7.51

current avg5: 3.86 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 3.11 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 3.87 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 3.46 (σ = 0.42)

current avg100: 3.85 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 3.85 (σ = 0.61)PB

session avg: 4.11 (σ = 0.84)
session mean: 4.12



individual times in avg100:


Spoiler



5.06, 4.81, 4.28, 1.86, 2.48, 4.99, 3.65, 4.39, 3.82, 4.51, 3.81, 3.69, 3.71, 4.38, 4.99, 3.71, 4.22, 3.54, 3.86, 4.78, 3.22, 4.48, 4.38, 3.58, 4.04, 4.73, 3.78, 3.46, 4.32, 4.17, 3.56, 4.23, 3.49, 4.55, 4.04, 4.47, 4.37, 3.85, 3.61, 4.08, 2.91, 2.89, 2.95, 3.46, 3.61, 3.42, 3.85, 3.30, 3.99, 4.17, 4.41, 2.95, 3.46, 3.12, 4.31, 4.17, 4.23, 4.04, 3.83, 3.17, 3.88, 3.35, 3.81, 4.45, 3.64, 2.61, 4.19, 3.99, 3.96, 4.02, 3.01, 3.46, 3.90, 4.11, 3.79, 3.06, (1.62), 4.51, 4.92, 3.91, 3.30, 2.82, 4.54, 3.18, 3.26, 3.38, 4.87, 4.35, 4.52, 3.34, 3.68, 4.72, 3.19, 3.49, 4.19, 4.06, (5.16), 3.74, 3.78, 2.98


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2010)

12.345 3x3 solve ^_^ Chance is 1/1000 to get this if you get a 12.xyz...

Odder: wow, awesome Pyraminx avg. Sub-4 is crazy.


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> *12.345* 3x3 solve ^_^ Chance is 1/1000 to get this if you get a 12.xyz...
> 
> Odder: wow, awesome Pyraminx avg. *Sub-4 is crazy.*



Very nice.


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Got a clock yesterday and did 50 solves on it today...
> 
> Best solve: 19.18
> Best ave5: 22.21
> ...



These were my best times from yesterday.

Picked up my clock and did 12 solves on it.

Average of 12: *19.77
*Best ave5: *18.23
*Best solve: *15.87*

I WILL have that NR before the end of 2010...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

yay more accomplishments



Spoiler



number of times: 20/20
best time: 11.01
worst time: 19.26

current avg5: 14.31 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 14.28 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 14.76 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 14.76 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 15.25 (σ = 1.56)
session mean: 15.24

Session average: 15.25
1. 14.56 R D R U2 D2 B F' U2 L F' U L' F' U' L B2 L2 R' F2 L F' R U' R2 L
2. 13.62 L2 B' L B L B2 U' D' R' U F U' D' L D B' L2 B' L2 R B R' U L' B2
3. 14.54 U' R2 L' D2 L F' L2 D R' L F U' L2 B F2 R' B L' B F' R' U' L' F2 D'
4. 17.20 R F L D' B2 R2 D' L' B D2 F L2 F' B2 D' U2 F' L' U' B' U2 D F' L U2
5. 17.25 R' L U2 F B2 D B2 F' D' F2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D L2 F2 R L B U L2
6. 16.76 U2 R' B2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 D' F' R F' B' R L B' R L D F' B2 L2
7. 14.41 L' D' R2 U B D B U R' L2 U L2 U' R2 F L U2 L2 U2 L B2 F L2 R2 F'
8. 18.55 D2 B2 L' D R' D R' L' U2 L B' U' B' R U2 L U R2 B U F B R' D L
9. 14.54 B U F2 B D2 F2 U R2 L' U B U' B U L' F2 B' U2 D L2 D F B2 U' D
10. 15.34 L2 B' U' R U2 R' B L' U' D2 R F' R2 F' R' B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L F R
11. 15.99 R' D F2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' B' R' B' F' R' U B F2 L D' F D' U2 F2 L' F U'
12. 13.59 B' U F2 U' F U2 B L B2 F2 D' R' U2 D2 R2 L D' R2 U D2 F L D B R2
13. (19.26) F2 L U B' R B2 D' F U2 F' U2 D R L B U2 D' F' B D F2 D L R F'
14. 12.51 L F' L' R2 U2 D B' L D L2 R2 B R B2 D' R' D2 U2 L' D' U F U B R'
15. 16.70 R D R' B U2 F2 R' F' L B' R2 D R' D2 B' U2 D R2 L2 F R F R' F2 D'
16. 15.98 R2 U' B' L' B D' R' B R2 L' B D2 B' U F2 R2 D B' F2 R U' B2 L U' R
17. 14.35 L2 B D2 R' D' F2 L' F' L R' F2 D F D2 U L2 F U R L B' F2 D L' R
18. (11.01) L R B2 U' R' B F2 U L' R D' F' U' D2 R' D' F' L' R2 B' F R2 U' B U2
19. 15.27 L B2 U' R U' D2 B' U2 B R' F L' U' B' U' D2 F B L B L F2 D' U R'
20. 13.31 B F U' F U' D' R2 B' R' D2 F' R' B' R2 U2 R L' F' R' D' L' B F D2 L 

also -

Average of 12: 14.76
1. 14.54 B U F2 B D2 F2 U R2 L' U B U' B U L' F2 B' U2 D L2 D F B2 U' D
2. 15.34 L2 B' U' R U2 R' B L' U' D2 R F' R2 F' R' B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L F R
3. 15.99 R' D F2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' B' R' B' F' R' U B F2 L D' F D' U2 F2 L' F U'
4. 13.59 B' U F2 U' F U2 B L B2 F2 D' R' U2 D2 R2 L D' R2 U D2 F L D B R2
5. (19.26) F2 L U B' R B2 D' F U2 F' U2 D R L B U2 D' F' B D F2 D L R F'
6. 12.51 L F' L' R2 U2 D B' L D L2 R2 B R B2 D' R' D2 U2 L' D' U F U B R'
7. 16.70 R D R' B U2 F2 R' F' L B' R2 D R' D2 B' U2 D R2 L2 F R F R' F2 D'
8. 15.98 R2 U' B' L' B D' R' B R2 L' B D2 B' U F2 R2 D B' F2 R U' B2 L U' R
9. 14.35 L2 B D2 R' D' F2 L' F' L R' F2 D F D2 U L2 F U R L B' F2 D L' R
10. (11.01) L R B2 U' R' B F2 U L' R D' F' U' D2 R' D' F' L' R2 B' F R2 U' B U2
11. 15.27 L B2 U' R U' D2 B' U2 B R' F L' U' B' U' D2 F B L B L F2 D' U R'
12. 13.31 B F U' F U' D' R2 B' R' D2 F' R' B' R2 U2 R L' F' R' D' L' B F D2 L


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> yay more accomplishments
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do an average of 12 video please.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> yay more accomplishments
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You said you've had a 13.xx average of 42... this shouldn't be an accomplishment.

And stop making fake videos.

How can we get him to prove he's doing non practised scrambles? Handscramble + periodically toss the cube?


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > yay more accomplishments
> ...



Get him on a Skype video call and give him scrambles there and then and watch him solve them.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > yay more accomplishments
> ...



He's not hurting us in any way by cheating. He's only fooling himself.
Of course, it is annoying, but he'll learn eventually. =)


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just achieved my PB of 19.24 seconds on the 3x3! My first sub-20 second solve : D I used a hybrid of rubiks brand cubies with a glow-in-the-dark Cube4you type core. I was surprised that this combination worked as well as it did!


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2010)

Morten said:


> He's not hurting us in any way by cheating. He's only fooling himself.
> Of course, it is annoying, but he'll learn eventually. =)




Misrepresentation hurts the sport of speedcubing. We went over this in the Shane Rowland thread.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Morten said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > You said you've had a 13.xx average of 42... this shouldn't be an accomplishment.
> ...



13.xx average of 42.
Yeah, right. 
I don't know how I could have been so stupid as to post that.
I'll stop posting illegitimate times from now on, but just so you know, that average is legitimate, and nearly PB.

It's an accomplishment.
And I have learned, Morten. I'd prove it if I could. I can only wait until a competition.
btw, I don't have a webcam, so I can't do Skype video chat, sorry. I would if I could, I promise.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2010)

olook you deleted your fake video too

I fụ̣cking knew it.


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

Well atleast maybe he's changed...

Just film yourself doing an average of 12 please. I don't care how bad it is. We just need a bit of evidence for you to redeem yourself.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sub WR on 3x3 standard deviation 



Spoiler



Statistics for 02-28-2010 22:21:39

Average: 17.70
Standard Deviation: *0.06 wtf*
Best Time: 15.22
Worst Time: 17.83
Individual Times:
1. 17.61 B2 F U2 B' F2 D U L U L' D L2 D2 B F' D' U' L2 D2 R' U L' B L F2
2. (15.22) U R U B2 F2 R B L2 F2 D L R2 U' B' L R B2 F L' B F D2 B F D2
3. (17.83) U F' D2 U' B U2 R2 D B F2 L2 F' R2 D2 U L' B2 R' D' B2 U2 F D U F'
4. 17.81 D' L F2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 U B' F2 D U2 B2 U2 B F' D' L' R2 U2 F2 L R2
5. 17.69 U R2 B' D' F D2 U B R' B' U B D' L R D U' L B' R' B D2 U2 R2 F2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 13.xx average of 42.
> Yeah, right.
> I don't know how I could have been so stupid as to post that.
> I'll stop posting illegitimate times from now on, but just so you know, that average is legitimate, and nearly PB.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 25, 2010)

After 4 and 1/2 months of cubing I have reached sub-25 average and I have a PB of 19.10!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 25, 2010)

Average of 12: 1:38.03
1. 1:35.37 
2. 1:39.94 
3. 1:39.32 
4. 1:47.52 
5. (1:51.61) 
6. 1:41.84 
7. 1:40.41 
8. 1:30.41 
9. (1:14.73) 
10. 1:40.91 
11. 1:42.79 
12. 1:21.82 

RA5 = 1:31.05

Woah... I was over 2 minutes only a month ago.

Nobody gets to beat me up at Bristol now! 

<3 Mini-QJ


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Average of 12: 1:38.03
> 1. 1:35.37
> 2. 1:39.94
> 3. 1:39.32
> ...



Beat my single PB by a couple of seconds, I'm still averaging a bit better though...

You'll overtake me tomorrow though I expect, solving cubes sighted is boring me atm...


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ...solving cubes sighted is boring me atm...



Exactly how I feel


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ...solving cubes sighted is boring me atm...
> ...



Completely unrelated. It's not like you made me realise how boring sighted stuff is or anything.

Clock and BLD FTW... (and some FMC)


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 26, 2010)

Full OLL wat.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 6.89
> worst time: 11.53
> 
> ...



Whoa, I though you were talking about the 3x3.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 26, 2010)

sammich: 17.903, 16.746, 18.948, 18.423, 20.654, 20.563, 19.889, 18.675, 20.524, 21.433, 20.299, 19.291 =>19.571

=(


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 26, 2010)

^^^^^^
18.425 A5


----------



## qqwref (Feb 26, 2010)

PyraminxSim, many easy scrambles:
Average of 12: 3.817
1. 3.391 L' U' B' U L U B L' r b
2. 5.281 U L B R' B L R l' r' b'
3. 4.204 U' L' R B' L R' B' L' U l' r b
4. 2.640 U B' U B' R U L U r
5. 4.859 U L R' L U' R' U' R' B' l b u'
6. 3.891 R L' B L' R U' B' l b
7. (2.375) U B' L R' L' U' R' U R' r' u'
8. 4.719 R L R' U' L' R' U' l' b u'
9. (8.468) L' B' L B' U' R' U' L' l b u'
10. 3.250 B' U B' R B' R B u
11. 2.828 U L' R U R L U L' l b u
12. 3.109 U R U L R L B' L' b'


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

Not as good as yesterday's results, as I forgot a few algs, and performed some wrong.
times (reset):
10.31, 7.69, 8.31, 10.13, 4.59, 10.52, 8.88, 7.43, 10.43, 11.68+, DNF(10.06), 7.15, 6.66, 8.21, 7.90, 9.46, 6.52, 4.17, 4.19, 8.03, 8.03, 7.03, 4.14, 7.97, 15.49, 7.35, 5.12, 4.58, 7.15, 3.50, 9.03, 8.89+, 12.10+, 7.46, 9.03, DNF(2.81)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 34/36
best time: 3.50
worst time: 15.49

current mean of 3: DNF (σ = 6.79)
best mean of 3: 4.96 (σ = 1.10)

current avg5: 10.01 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 5.62 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 8.62 (σ = 3.05)
best avg12: 6.30 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: DNF (σ = 8.29)
session mean: 7.92

6.30 a12
Average of 12: 6.30


Spoiler



1. 6.52 L' R' U' L' B' U' B l' r' b' 
2. 4.17 U L' B' U R L' U R' L' l' r b' u 
3. 4.19 U L B' U' L B b' 
4. 8.03 L' U' L' B U L R' B' l u 
5. 8.03 U R B U' L' R' B U' R r' 
6. 7.03 U B U L' U R L' B' l u' 
7. (4.14) U L' R' B R B' R l' r' b' u 
8. 7.97 L' U' R' B U L B L' l r' b u' 
9. (15.49) R' L' R B' L B' L l' r b' u 
10. 7.35 R U B' U' L' B R' U' l r u 
11. 5.12 L' U' L' B R L u 
12. 4.58 U' R' L U' L U b' u



5.62 a5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 5.62
1. (7.35) R U B' U' L' B R' U' l r u 
2. 5.12 L' U' L' B R L u 
3. 4.58 U' R' L U' L U b' u 
4. 7.15 L' R B' L B U' L' l' r b u 
5. (3.50) R' U' L R' U' R' L' U l r' u



I really need to stop leaving 2 tips unsolved, and also, stop messing up my algs.

Edit: YAYAYAYAY, I just realised, this a12 is pb.


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 13.xx average of 42.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ianini (Feb 26, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:25.41
1. 1:24.14 R' u2 D' U2 B2 f2 D2 F u2 F2 f' L2 f r U' L D' L2 r2 D F2 f2 r' B2 R' F2 f' B' r f2 L2 B L' F' D2 U' u F' u r' 
2. 1:26.53 L F2 u' f U r' D' u' U R2 f' F2 r F2 R u2 D B R L u2 F' U' f2 r' f B2 D' R2 U' D f D' r R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 
3. (1:18.43) f' L2 U' F2 r' U B' R u D R' D B' R U' f' u D B' F2 D' r B2 u f L r2 B' r' L2 U2 u' L r f' B' F2 R F2 r2 
4. (1:36.81) F U L2 D f' B' u2 f2 u r' f u L2 r' U D u' f' U' L' F L2 B F r2 u U' F2 r f u' R D' u2 r u R' B' f F' 
5. 1:25.55 r' L2 u' R2 U' L2 f L r U' B F' L' r2 R B2 r2 D2 B' L2 R2 U' u2 r f2 L u B F' D B' D2 U' R f' r' u L2 F R 

Getting better.
SD = 0.98


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2010)

A couple of pb's amongst this session:

19.08, 18.82, 18.93, 23.93, (14.91), 23.00, 22.04, 21.63, 26.14, 20.70, 20.88, 19.40, 20.68, 22.07, 21.08, 23.91, 21.37, 25.62, 21.77, 18.91, 23.38, 21.79, 20.99, 22.07, 20.67, 23.67, 18.56, 21.65, 21.72, 21.28, 19.57, 23.31, 19.86, 22.15, 22.00, 23.37, 24.73, 16.18, 21.28, 21.23, 17.76, 17.81, 19.79, 22.09, 19.64, 18.35, 22.38, 17.66, 16.90, 21.95, 21.54, 25.13, 19.46, 17.83, 22.68, 16.83, 20.95, 23.50, 20.02, 21.40, 23.01, 24.35, 18.46, 21.99, 19.93, 20.36, (33.63), 21.49, 22.05, 24.81, 20.45, 21.62, 20.62, 24.63, 23.55, 27.93, 31.36, 23.68, 22.58, 22.50, 20.60, 22.08, 23.74, 30.08, 23.05, 21.80, 23.58, 21.14, 23.16, 32.24, 22.23, 24.73, 22.36, 18.83, 20.00, 27.85, 23.29, 23.02, 19.75, 22.40, 19.24, 15.66, 19.98, 21.25, 21.53, 23.25, 24.00.

number of times: 107/107
best time: 14.91
worst time: 33.63
best avg5: 18.55 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 19.25 (σ = 1.72)
best avg100: 21.83 (σ = 2.81)
session avg: 21.80 (σ = 2.78)

The 14.91 was a non lucky pb and the 19.25 avg12 was also a pb. 

Around 60 my avg was just sub 21, for some reason my times always suddenly slow down around the half way mark. I stuffed up so many times and that made my avg go up a lot.


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2010)

Average of 12: 5.58
1. 4.33 L' R B' U' L' B' U B L' l u' 
2. 4.01 U L' B L' R L B' R l' 
3. 7.64 U L U R' L R' U L R' l r b' u' 
4. 5.68 U' B U R' U B' L' b' 
5. (2.23) L' B' L B' U B' u' 
6. 3.62 B' R' B U' B U' B' l' b' 
7. 4.75 U' R L R L' B' R L' l' r b u 
8. 8.73 U B' R' L R' U' L' l r' u 
9. (17.79) U L B' U' B' L B U r' b u 
10. 4.67 L R' L U L B' R U' l' b' u 
11. 6.30 U B U B L' R B' U r' b' u' 
12. 6.12 R' U' R L' B L' U' l' r u' 

Take that ZB!

Mostly oka method.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2010)

I really need to get a pyraminx, they look like fun.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 5.58
> 1. 4.33 L' R B' U' L' B' U B L' l u'
> 2. 4.01 U L' B L' R L B' R l'
> 3. 7.64 U L U R' L R' U L R' l r b' u'
> ...


Those scrambles are weird. Odder, you here? Try these scrambles, I expect sub 4 a12 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 3.08
worst time: 15.58

current mean of 3: 8.81 (σ = 4.82)
best mean of 3: 4.84 (σ = 1.06)

current avg5: 9.05 (σ = 4.62)
best avg5: 4.28 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 6.56 (σ = 3.41)
best avg12: 6.56 (σ = 3.41)

session avg: 6.56 (σ = 3.41)
session mean: 6.25

times (reset):
4.42, 3.08, 9.87, 4.92, 3.50, 6.10+, 4.95, DNF(3.85), 5.47, 6.11, 15.58, 4.74

DNF needed U u'


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2010)

Average of 12: 5.07
1. 4.69 U L B' L B' R' B r b 
2. 5.60 U' B U' R' L B' R L' R r b' u' 
3. 6.19 L' U' L B' R' B L' r' b u 
4. 5.23 L U R' L U B' R' L r' b' u 
5. (11.44) L R L' U' R B L R B l' 
6. 5.21 L B' U R' U R' L' u 
7. 4.63 U L' U R B' U' L' R U l' b u 
8. 4.98 U' R' L U B U' B L' l' r b u' 
9. 6.40 U L B' R U L U R' L' b u' 
10. 2.46 L B L' R B' R U 
11. 5.34 B' R L B L' B U R l' r' u 
12. (2.28) U' R B R B R l u'


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Those scrambles are weird. Odder, you here? Try these scrambles, I expect sub 4 a12



He has a 4.0x avg100, so sub4 avg12 doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Those scrambles are weird. Odder, you here? Try these scrambles, I expect sub 4 a12
> ...



He has sub 
4 avg100.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 26, 2010)

Morten said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Oh that's new! I hadn't spoken with him today. I wonder how much he will improve when his new pyras arrive.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Oh that's new! I hadn't spoken with him today. I wonder how much he will improve when his new pyras arrive.



Yeah. He was 1-2 seconds faster than Yohei Oka when they switched minxes. =P


----------



## Carrot (Feb 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 5.58
> ...



I will try these later today =)


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Those scrambles are weird. Odder, you here? Try these scrambles, I expect sub 4 a12
> ...



I said I expect. I hope for like, sub 3.20 a12. I know Odder, and I know he's done a faster a100 than that.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Those scrambles are weird. Odder, you here? Try these scrambles, I expect sub 4 a12
> ...



No? I never had 4.0x avg100 ?? and if I had I must have forgot to write it down xD I thought my PB was 4.15 before 3.85


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 5.07
> 1. 4.69 U L B' L B' R' B r b
> 2. 5.60 U' B U' R' L B' R L' R r b' u'
> 3. 6.19 L' U' L B' R' B L' r' b u
> ...



Yay, pb a12
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.24
worst time: 11.75

current avg5: 4.89 (σ = 1.38)
best avg5: 4.89 (σ = 1.38)

current avg12: 5.85 (σ = 1.76)
best avg12: 5.85 (σ = 1.76) 

Didn't beat you though 

times (reset):
6.64, 5.31, 5.81, 10.02, 4.91, 4.28, 11.75, 4.44, 6.81, 2.24, 6.77, 3.47 

I'm happy. 2 case screw-up's, and I beat the WR single. What'd you do on the last solve:confused:


----------



## Carrot (Feb 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 5.07
> ...



I'm gonna try these scrambles too xD


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

Odder said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > _random scrambles._[/I][/I]
> ...



Ok, but these aren't as crazy. There still is a few that are good, but the others, every scramble was easy basically...


----------



## aronpm (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyway, this is really awesome. I have a new PB average of 5 and average of 100. I also got a nice average of 12, but it's not a PB. 

Average of 100: *18.58*
Best/Worst: 14.28/27.03 (lol 27)
Eighteen point ****ing five eight. Yes, that's about a second (1.04) better than my previous best average of 100 (19.62). So basically I took a second off of my times tonight. Surely that's impressive 

I wasn't checking my average and I was like "O_O 19.20 avg100" and then qqwref told me to roll it out to sub-19, and I certainly did that...

Average of 5: *15.72*
Times: 14.43, (18.34), (14.28), 17.03, 15.69 
Jesus christ, sub-16. My previous best average of 5, I think, was 16.54. So that's almost a second improvement (0.82).

Average of 12: *17.69*
Times: 18.16, 17.34, 19.53, 18.1, (20.33), 15.63, 15.86, 16.59, 18.30, 16.88, (14.66), 19.84
This isn't a PB but it's very close (current PB is 17.60). This is the best I got tonight.

I just checked average of 200, and... yeah, 19.23. Old PB was just barely sub-20. I'm not going to check avg200 any more because it's largely useless. The session mean (317 solves) was 19.88. That includes 60 crap solves from last night, and my warm-up solves tonight.


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 26, 2010)

Average of 5: 9.97
1. 10.19 L D2 R2 B' R L2 D2 R F2 R' L2 F' D B U2 D' F2 B' D2 U L F' L R' F2 
2. (14.85) R2 F' R' U F B R U2 R2 L' D' B F U F D2 F2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' R' D' U2 
3. (9.66) L U' R U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R2 D' B2 U R U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 
4. 9.95 B' F2 D2 U' F L D' F2 U' B' R' L D U R D' U' B' R' F2 R' U2 F D2 R' 
5. 9.78 B2 R U D2 F B L2 U' B U2 D' R2 U' B' D2 R2 U' L2 F D' L U' F L' F 


YES! Finally a sub-10 avg of 5!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2010)

Just solved the rubik's cube completely intuitively


----------



## Novriil (Feb 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Just solved the rubik's cube completely intuitively



how? By just randomly turning? Without any algs?

If so then congratz


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2010)

44.34 4x4


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 26, 2010)

18.53 avg of 100 - PB ... (old PB was 19.17)

best avg 12 - 17.38
best avg 5 - 16.37

best time - 14.08
worst time - 24.79


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 26, 2010)

Just solve the 3x3x3 with my feet for the first time. Although my time was horrible (about 12 minutes) it was my first solve with my feet.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 26, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Just solve the 3x3x3 with my feet for the first time. Although my time was horrible (about 12 minutes) it was my first solve with my feet.


Congratz on that one. I did feet one time and never did it again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2010)

Floppy cube - 0.96 average of 12, *0.78 average of 5*

Scrambles from QQtimer



Spoiler



Average: 0.96
Standard Deviation: 0.33
Best Time: 0.47
Worst Time: 4.41
Individual Times:
1.	0.95	
2.	(4.41)	
3.	0.47	
4.	(0.47)	
5.	1.39	
6.	1.34	
*7.	1.14	
8.	1.19	
9.	0.61	
10.	0.59	
11.	0.53*
12.	1.44


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure why I did this really. I popped a lot, I just never mark it on CCT. Square-1 btw.

Statistics for 02-26-2010 21:37:23

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 38.24
Standard Deviation: 11.01
Best Time: 22.71
Worst Time: 1:40.33
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	29.22	(0,5) / (-2,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (5,5) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-5,3) /
2.	1:11.06	(0,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,1) /
3.	41.06	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (1,1) / (6,5) / (-1,0) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,0)
4.	33.86	(4,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-5,5) / (-2,2) / (-2,0)
5.	27.08	(0,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,0) / (2,5) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (-4,1) / (6,5) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (0,2)
6.	38.56	(-5,-1) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-3,4) / (-5,2)
7.	23.00	(6,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,2) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,1)
8.	37.28	(-5,5) / (3,6) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) /
9.	28.53	(4,6) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (-3,2) / (-5,0) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (3,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,1)
10.	36.84	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,4) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (-5,1) / (5,2) /
11.	1:07.69	(-2,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,2) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (-2,5) / (3,0)
12.	33.15	(3,-4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-3,5) / (6,5) / (1,4) /
13.	44.02	(3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (4,4) / (3,2) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (3,2) /
14.	32.28	(0,2) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (0,4)
15.	37.27	(-2,5) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (5,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (2,1) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) /
16.	36.15	(0,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,2) / (1,4) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) /
17.	38.97	(0,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (2,2) /
18.	30.08	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (-4,0) / (-2,1) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (2,1) / (6,0)
19.	42.69	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (1,2) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (1,4) / (6,3) / (2,5) / (-4,1) / (2,0) / (-4,3)
20.	37.22	(0,-3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-5,1) / (5,5) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (-3,2) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,5)
21.	37.06	(0,2) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
22.	53.86	(0,-1) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (-3,5) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (6,4) / (-2,0) /
23.	46.65	(0,-1) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (-2,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,5) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (5,2) / (6,0) / (2,0)
24.	24.18	(1,5) / (6,-3) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,3) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (-2,3)
25.	30.36	(-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (0,3) / (0,3)
26.	38.68	(-2,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (0,3) /
27.	27.75	(-5,-3) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (6,2) / (2,4) / (6,0)
28.	57.65	(0,-1) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (5,1) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0)
29.	25.27	(-5,0) / (5,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (3,2) / (-2,1) / (4,0) / (2,1) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,3)
30.	22.71	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (3,3) / (-3,2) / (2,2) / (-1,2) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,2)
31.	42.75	(0,-1) / (0,6) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (2,4) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,4) /
32.	36.56	(6,-1) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (5,0)
33.	31.18	(0,-4) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-1,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (4,0) /
34.	32.69	(0,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (2,3)
35.	35.81	(0,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,5) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (2,2) / (4,0)
36.	31.53	(0,2) / (0,-5) / (3,3) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (4,2) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (-3,2) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4)
37.	40.93	(0,5) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (1,2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0)
38.	34.28	(0,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (2,5) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) /
39.	44.72	(-5,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-5,4) / (5,5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) /
40.	42.59	(-5,2) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (1,0) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2)
41.	42.59	(3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (3,1) / (-4,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (4,0)
42.	23.53	(0,0) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (1,1) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) /
43.	56.18	(-3,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (-5,4) / (-4,0) / (3,4) / (1,2) / (2,0) / (-1,4) / (5,4) / (0,2) /
44.	24.34	(0,-4) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (6,3) /
45.	46.40	(0,-4) / (3,6) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (4,2) / (2,3) / (-3,5)
46.	55.88	(0,-4) / (4,0) / (3,3) / (3,5) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) /
47.	40.44	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) /
48.	32.27	(0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (5,2) / (2,4) / (-2,2) /
49.	1:40.33	(0,5) / (4,-2) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (3,5) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (4,2) / (5,0) / (4,0)
50.	40.65	(4,5) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (2,0) / (-2,5) / (0,5) / (-4,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,0)
51.	40.65	(-3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,5) / (-2,3) / (4,3) / (1,0) / (6,5) / (-4,0) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (-4,1)
52.	33.13	(0,2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) /
53.	42.34	(0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-3,4) /
54.	41.15	(0,-1) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (4,0)
55.	29.56	(0,2) / (0,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (-1,1) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (2,0) /
56.	34.18	(-5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (4,5) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,3) / (4,2) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (4,0) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,0)
57.	38.97	(0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-3,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-3,4)
58.	38.77	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,2) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (6,0)
59.	26.43	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (1,1) / (5,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (3,0) /
60.	49.96	(0,-1) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (-2,0)
61.	34.41	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (2,0) /
62.	38.21	(0,-4) / (6,1) / (3,3) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,4) / (0,2) /
63.	27.50	(-2,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (6,5) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (6,0)
64.	52.55	(6,2) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (-1,2) / (3,1) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-2,1) / (-4,4)
65.	34.90	(6,-4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-3,4) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,2)
66.	52.43	(-2,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (6,5) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (4,2) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,1) /
67.	45.68	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (0,5) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (4,0)
68.	36.15	(4,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (5,1) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (5,2) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (6,4)
69.	36.78	(6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (2,4) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (-5,4) /
70.	29.86	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) /
71.	40.06	(1,3) / (6,0) / (5,5) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,5) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (-4,0) /
72.	28.41	(1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (-4,1) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (2,2) / (-4,3) / (6,4) /
73.	45.05	(0,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (5,2) / (-3,1) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,1) / (5,0) /
74.	30.41	(4,6) / (3,-4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (-1,0) / (4,3) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,4) /
75.	29.72	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (6,2) /
76.	35.18	(0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (5,4) / (0,3) / (5,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (-1,2) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (0,4)
77.	37.59	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (4,5) / (-4,0) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (-1,0)
78.	39.80	(-2,2) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (-4,1) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4)
79.	41.18	(0,3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (2,4) / (6,2) /
80.	53.02	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,3) / (-3,2) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (1,3) / (0,2) /
81.	40.13	(4,-4) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (2,3) / (-4,3) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,0)
82.	34.66	(-5,2) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (5,4)
83.	28.33	(0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (-1,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,5) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (5,3) /
84.	37.40	(3,6) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,0)
85.	35.03	(4,6) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (2,1) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (3,0) / (-1,0) /
86.	26.56	(-3,-1) / (-5,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (6,3) /
87.	36.41	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (5,0) / (0,3) /
88.	33.58	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (2,4) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (3,2) / (0,5) / (0,4) /
89.	29.43	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
90.	39.52	(0,3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) /
91.	57.88	(0,-4) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (2,5) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (6,5) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (4,5)
92.	26.33	(0,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (-3,3) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (1,0) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (-2,4) /
93.	35.77	(6,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-1,0) /
94.	42.71	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (4,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-1,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-5,2) / (-4,3) / (6,4) /
95.	36.80	(3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,3) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (5,3) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / (0,2)
96.	28.63	(0,-4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (1,2) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (-4,4) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (0,5)
97.	32.83	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (1,1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-4,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (1,0) /
98.	37.34	(0,3) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (-5,2) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
99.	39.83	(0,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,1) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-5,2) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (0,1)
100.	34.58	(0,3) / (6,3) / (5,4) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-5,4) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (4,0) / (4,2)


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2010)

spoiler tags pleez


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 26, 2010)

session avg: 23.15 (σ = 2.11)

Roux average of 20. :/


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Just solved the rubik's cube completely intuitively
> ...



I first solved the F2L and left 1 slot empty so I could use that to put my edges in the correct spot, then I just used the corner in the empty F2L slot to solve the rest, by applying simple moves such as R' D' R, then I'd set up an unsolved corner, then undo the R' D' R moves with say R' D R.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 26, 2010)

So, here's a little story.

When I came back from the Norwegian Open I switched from my type A to my type C, just to see how it was. My times plummeted by about a second, to averages in the low 16s. I was thinking it was just a phase, and didn't want to announce something prematurely, but this kept going on for about a week. Today I did an average of 50. I originally planned to do 100, but I got tired (you can see my times suffering towards the end, which in this reversed list would be the start):

15.00,19.51,17.26,18.31,20.43,17.05,20.15,14.00,18.04,18.50,16.30,17.59,18.32,17.08,15.21,17.55,19.32,16.53,17.44,15.96,16.02,15.67,15.70,16.53,14.26,14.97,16.94,17.33,17.92,11.22,16.02,17.16,16.51,15.67,18.61,11.24,18.87,19.36,20.71,15.94,16.09,17.23,16.59,16.73,15.76,14.25,16.96,13.90,16.08,15.30

That comes out to 16.70.

For comparison, you may check my times from the last competition. They are 17.83, 17.63 and 17.18.

So yeah. Looks like I just had a major one of those moments where you just get a whole lot better for no apparent reason.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 26, 2010)

TheBB said:


> So yeah. Looks like I just had a major one of those moments where you just get a whole lot better for no apparent reason.



This definitely just happened to me, I went from a slightly more than 30 average, to about 25 in a week or so. It's odd, but you can tell when it's gonna happen by the increasing standard deviation in your solves.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sub20 pyraminx avg. Phail, but win for me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

3x3... you're all thinking WAIT! WHAT! CHARLIE ONLY AVERAGES 23?! Yes, I do when using Petrich  It's hard to be motivated because everything feels like a bad time in comparison to what I was at before.

Statistics for 02-26-2010 23:27:59 

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 23.24
Standard Deviation: 3.14
Best Time: 15.30
Worst Time: 34.25



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	22.03	D2 U2 B F2 D R2 U' R' B' R2 U R2 F D2 L2 D R' D2 B2 F' U2 R' U L' R2
2.	24.22	D B' U2 L2 R' B2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 D' B F' R2 F' U R2 F' D L B' F2 D' U
3.	20.34	B L' B' F2 D R2 U' B2 U F R D U L' D2 L D B' F D R B' F D U'
4.	15.30	F2 L B D' U L' U F2 U2 L2 R2 F D' L2 D2 B R2 U B2 L2 R2 U B F' L
5.	26.55	R F' L U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U' R' B F2 R' B' L R' D U2 L2 R2 F2 L R D2
6.	30.52	B2 F' R' B' L2 R' U L' B' F D2 L R' D' F' R2 U' L R2 D L2 F U2 L R
7.	28.34	F D' U B' D F L2 B' F' D2 U L2 R U F2 L2 B D' U' L2 R B2 F2 L2 R
8.	25.59	D2 R' B2 F' D' U' F' D R' D U2 L' D' L2 B' F2 L D' U2 L' R2 F' R' B2 D2
9.	20.44	B' F D R' B F L' R2 F' R2 B F' U2 B2 F' D U2 R2 B' R' F' R U F2 R'
10.	23.63	F2 R B' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L' F' D2 R2 B2 F2 D' R' U2 R F2 L2 B' D U2 B2 U
11.	24.63	B L R2 D U' L2 R' F' L' B D U F2 D U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U R2 B F
12.	23.97	B' U' R B2 F2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 R B D R2 U' R U B F' L R' B2 F'
13.	34.25	B2 D2 U B' F2 D2 B' U B2 D' R D' B' F2 R2 F R' D' U2 B' D2 R D2 F L'
14.	22.19	L2 R B' F' L D2 B' F2 D2 F' L' B2 F2 D' U F R2 D' U' B' F L B' F2 D'
15.	19.61	B F2 L2 R D' F D2 F D U' L' B U' F' L' F2 D L D U' R B R' D' R
16.	22.66	F L F' D R D' R F D U' L2 D' L' R B' F2 L' R2 B' F2 L' R2 B2 L2 R
17.	27.55	U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' U' B D' U' B F2 L2 R' U B' L D' U2 L2 R' B F2 L
18.	19.56	U' L R' U F2 L2 R2 D' B D' L F2 L' D' R B' F2 R2 F D2 U' F' L2 U' L2
19.	21.83	B2 F U L' U2 L2 R' B' D F2 D B2 L2 R2 B F D' R U' L F L2 R' U B2
20.	21.31	D2 U2 F D2 U' F D' L2 B2 D2 U B F R' U' R' F L' R B2 D' L2 R2 D L2
21.	26.19	U2 F2 D U F' D U L' R F' R B' L' R' F D U2 B D U L2 U2 B' D L
22.	21.03	D L R2 D2 U B F U' L' R B2 L' R' D U' L2 R' U' L2 R D' L2 R D' R
23.	23.46	L' R B L2 D' F' R2 D2 U R U B L B2 F L R B F L' R' D2 U2 B' L'
24.	20.90	L R B' L2 R' D2 B' U L2 B2 F R B' D' U2 L' B' F' D L R' B L' R D'
25.	25.08	D L2 R2 F' D2 U F' L2 R2 D U2 L' F2 L2 D U2 F2 L' D' L' R F L2 B2 F'
26.	20.33	D' L D2 U' B' F2 D B F' L' D2 U B D' L' D L D' L F D' U' R2 F' U2
27.	26.80	L' R2 F2 U2 B' L D F U2 F2 D2 L' R U' F' D U' L2 U B' L2 D' B2 U R'
28.	21.91	D F2 R B' F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 R D U' L B' F L2 R' D' U2 F R2 F L2 R2
29.	25.53	D' F' D2 L2 B D' U2 R2 U R2 B D2 U' R D' L2 D2 U' B' F' R2 U2 L2 R' U'
30.	22.93	B D L R' B' D R2 F' D2 L2 R' D F' U L D U' F' L R D2 F D U' B
31.	23.61	F' R2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B F2 R2 D' U' L2 B D2 U' B2 F2 D' R F2 L U2 R D
32.	24.52	D2 B F U' L B' F' D2 U B2 L' B' F2 U2 L B2 L' R D' U2 L' R2 D' F U2
33.	25.08	R2 D2 L' R2 B F2 L2 R U' L2 F2 D U B R2 F2 R' U B' L' R F' R' B' F
34.	25.08	B F U' L' B L R' D2 F2 L R2 D U R2 B' U' B' F' D' R' U F2 U' B2 F
35.	26.06	B2 U' R B' L' U' B' L' D F2 R B' U' L' F' D U L R2 D' U2 B' D2 U' F
36.	26.71	B2 F' D' U2 F' D' R U2 B' F L' B' F2 L2 R B' L D2 B' R F' U R F' U2
37.	22.88	F2 L R2 F' U' L2 R B F2 U' F2 L' U2 L2 R' D B' R D' U2 R' F L' R2 U
38.	18.90	F U2 F' U' L' D B2 F U2 F2 U2 B' F' L2 R2 B' L D2 R B2 F' R D2 F' U'
39.	21.34	D' U B' F R2 U L' U B' F U2 F' D U2 L' R F2 U B2 D R2 U' F L2 R'
40.	25.06	R2 U L2 U' B F D U' R' F2 U L2 R' U' L' R2 U' R2 U2 R' D F' D2 B' F'
41.	22.46	L2 D F D' B' F' U' B U2 L2 R' U F' L' F L2 U2 F2 U B' R2 D U2 F D
42.	21.00	F' L' R2 U2 R' D' L' R' B2 L2 R' B F L R2 B D U2 L R' B2 F' L R D
43.	16.09	B' F2 L2 R2 F L' R D' L B2 D L R' B F2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U' L R2 D L'
44.	23.72	B2 F L R2 D2 U2 B' D2 U L R D' U' B2 D' U' L2 R U' L2 F U R2 D U
45.	20.33	U2 F2 D2 F' L2 R F' L' B2 F' L' B' R' F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' L' U' B' F' L R2
46.	21.36	D' U' F' L2 B D2 U R' U F R' D' B2 F2 L2 R' B R B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U F2
47.	24.46	F2 U' B2 F' D2 L' F2 D2 L D F L D U L2 D' B2 F L R B2 R B' F D
48.	21.83	D2 L' R U2 B' R2 D2 L2 R F R' F' D' U R' F' L D L R U2 F' D B' F2
49.	24.09	F D R2 B2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 R D2 U B L R B2 D U2 B2 F' D2 U' B' L B
50.	20.75	B2 F D2 B F2 L2 B' F' L2 R B F D2 F D B F' L2 D U' L F2 D2 U B2
51.	19.90	F2 U L2 R' D' R2 D B' L2 R2 F2 L R B' D' U' B' R' D F' D' U L2 R2 U2
52.	25.77	L2 R' D' L2 F' D' U' F D B' F D' U B2 F D2 U' F' L U2 R U2 L' R D'
53.	18.91	L2 D U L R2 U R2 B' F2 L D' U' L' R' B' L' R' U2 L' R B F' L2 R' F
54.	21.15	D U R B2 L F' R U2 L' D' U' R U' B2 U2 B L2 R B2 D' L2 R2 U' R D
55.	19.91	L' R' F2 D2 B2 F' U B L2 B' F' D L' R2 D' L2 R2 B L B' D2 U B D2 B2
56.	24.25	F' D2 U' L' U L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F' L D' U' B L2 D' U2 B' L2 R' D U'
57.	29.06	U2 L' B2 U2 F L2 R B2 D' B2 F D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' F L2 D B
58.	23.34	D2 U B R2 D' U L2 D2 U2 B' L R2 D' B' F2 D' U' F L B F' R' F2 D F
59.	25.86	F U2 R' D L' D U B' R' U' B F U' F' U R' D2 U2 B' F' L' R' B' F' D'
60.	22.84	L2 R D U' B2 F2 D L2 B2 R U L R F' L2 R B' F L R' B2 F' L2 R B2
61.	20.47	D U2 L R U' L' D R F2 L' B2 L' U' R' U2 L2 F' U L R' D2 U L R B
62.	20.66	L' R D L2 B L2 R2 D U L2 R B2 F2 L' F2 D U2 B F2 D' U2 B F2 L' B2
63.	21.59	L U2 B' L2 R B L' U' B2 R2 D B' D' F2 D2 B2 R' D' F R B' F2 D U' L
64.	22.55	R' U2 F2 R F L' R' D' B' F2 D2 L F2 R2 D U' R U2 L' F D2 B U2 F2 R'
65.	22.66	B F' U2 L' R' B' L' F' L B D U2 R B R2 B F L' D2 L' R' U B F' L'
66.	23.90	L' D2 L2 D L B2 R B' L R U B L' R B' L' R2 D L2 B' L' R2 D2 U2 F2
67.	20.80	D B F D2 U L2 R D' U' R D' B' D2 U' R' B' L R' U2 L' R2 B F' R B2
68.	23.50	L' R2 B' F' D B2 F' D U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R' U2 F' D' U R B2 R'
69.	21.71	F' D U' B F2 U' L2 R U' B R' U L' R U F' L2 R' B2 F' D U F2 D B2
70.	18.36	B' F2 L' F' D' R' D' R U L R' F2 D2 F' R' B R D2 R U2 F' D' L R D
71.	21.86	B' D2 B F R' B' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' L R' D' B2 L D' B2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 U
72.	22.28	B2 F2 D2 U' B' F' R D' U2 F L2 R F2 D U B' F2 U B F L D2 U2 B' D2
73.	24.00	B F D' B L' F2 D R B' F R2 B' L' B D' U B' F' L' D2 U2 L D2 F U
74.	26.94	B' D L R2 D' R' U B' D' U2 B F L2 R' B2 L2 R2 B R' U L F U2 B R
75.	29.50	D2 U2 L' R' F2 U L' B2 D2 F' L2 F R2 D U' L' U2 L U R U F D2 B2 F'
76.	19.72	U' B2 F' L' R2 U2 L F R F2 R' B U R B' F' L' R' D U2 F2 R' B2 D2 U
77.	26.78	U' L' B L' B' F' D U2 L' R' D F2 L2 R2 D U R2 F D2 R2 U' L R' D L'
78.	28.31	D2 B' F D2 B' F' L2 R D B F' R2 B' U2 L' U B' F' U2 F L F2 D' R2 F'
79.	25.81	L2 R' B2 F' D' U' L R B D U B' R U' L' D' U' R' U' L' B' D2 U B' R2
80.	21.91	D' L R2 U F' R' B' D2 F2 L R2 B R U L' B D B2 L' U' L2 B2 F D F
81.	22.77	R2 D' B' F2 D' B2 R' D' U L R' B2 L2 R2 D B F R D' U2 L D' L R' D
82.	23.65	F2 D U B R D' U' L2 R B' F L2 B' F L2 R2 F' D2 U' L' R' B2 F2 L' R'
83.	23.11	U2 B2 U2 R' B L' R' U' B' L' R' D2 R F' R2 D' U L2 R D' F D2 U L R'
84.	25.63	F2 R D' U' L R' F' R U2 L2 B F2 D' L2 F L' U B2 F2 R F2 D' U2 B F
85.	21.97	L2 D R B' L2 F D' B F2 R U R' F2 D2 U' B2 F U2 L2 F D' B2 F' D' B'
86.	23.19	B F2 U R2 D F' L R F L2 U2 B' R' B L2 R2 D' L2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B
87.	18.56	U' R2 B F' L2 D2 L D2 U' B' D2 U L' R D L R2 B F U' L2 D U L2 B'
88.	19.28	D U B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F D' U2 B2 F' D' U' R F D' F R U2 R F D' U'
89.	19.08	L2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 B D2 U' L F2 D U L' R' B U2 L' U2 R F D' R
90.	30.55	U2 B2 L2 R' D B2 F2 L B' D2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' F D L B' U L' R2
91.	21.38	L R F' D2 U B L' B' F2 L R' F D L' R2 B2 F' U2 R' U B F2 L R' U'
92.	28.40	L2 B L' B D U2 B' L R D B2 L R2 U' L' D2 U F' L' D2 U' B' R2 B' L
93.	22.83	B F' R' D B' F L2 D' L R B F2 L B F U2 R' U L' F D U B F' U'
94.	23.25	F2 L R2 B' F L' D' B' F' D B D' R D' U R B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F U' F2
95.	21.33	D L B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 F' L2 U L2 F2 L D' U L2 R' D2 L2 D U L' R' U
96.	21.33	L F2 L R' D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R U F' D F2 L2 R' B' F D2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D'
97.	21.00	U' L' R' D U2 L' R' D2 B' F D U' L' B2 D U B2 D F L2 R' U2 L' F R'
98.	27.68	U2 B' F2 R D' U' B F2 L' D' U' F' R F' D2 L R B F D2 U L' R2 B' R2
99.	24.75	B F' L' R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R B2 F' D2 U2 F' D U' L' R2 B' F' D B' F'
100.	26.27	L' D L' U B2 R B' F2 R2 D U B2 L2 D U L B D L R B R F' U2 L'


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 27, 2010)

Me gots sub10 2x2 average. 
100th post!!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 27, 2010)

New PB single 3x3: 18.04
Completely butchered the rest of the average after.=(


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 27, 2010)

21 avg 100


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.00
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 15.80
Worst Time: 25.56
Individual Times:
1.	24.03	U2 B' D2 L D' R' B2 U2 F' D' B U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 B2
2.	22.90	D2 B' L B' D2 L' D R U' B' D B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U
3.	20.36	L U R' U2 R F D' L' U2 D' B U F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2
4.	22.48	R' F2 U' F' U' L' F B2 L U' L B2 U B2 D R2 U F2 D B2 R2
5.	22.96	R B2 U B' U' B2 R' F' R' F B' U L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 R2
6.	19.53	D' B2 U R2 F' U2 R U' F2 U' B L2 B2 D F2 B2 D L2 F2 R2
7.	22.02	U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F U2 B D2 R' F L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D'
8.	21.18	R' B2 R D B D B2 D' R U' F B' U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D
9.	20.99	F R' F' B2 R D B' R' L' D F' D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2
10.	22.70	B U' L' F D' R2 B' L B2 D2 R U F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 D' B2
11.	22.93	R B' R2 D B' U2 R' D' L2 B' D2 R D2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 L2
12.	19.97	U2 D' F R U' B' L' B L2 F D' F2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D F2
13.	21.87	R2 U' R L B' R2 D' L' U2 L' B L2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2
14.	19.76	R2 U D' B2 R' F' B' D' F U' R' L D R2 D R2 B2 U2 D' R2 F2
15.	20.97	U B D2 B2 R F2 U' F B R D' R B2 U D' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U'
16.	21.33	F2 U2 L F' R' L' U' F' B R' U F' B2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2
17.	21.62	R' D' F U B R2 D2 F' L2 D R' F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U
18.	22.71	R' L' F2 U F' R F B R L2 U2 B D2 R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D'
19.	22.50	R' U D F2 U L U' B R2 U2 F' L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2
20.	19.87	R' F U D2 R' D2 L' D B R2 B R2 U R2 L2 D F2 U B2
21.	23.08	R U L2 B R B2 L' F2 D2 R U B D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 D' F2
22.	20.49	D' F2 B' D B L2 U F2 R2 U2 R U' L2 U D2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2
23.	15.80	U D L F2 U' L2 U2 R F' U2 B' U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' D
24.	17.42	U2 F U R D' L' B' L' U F U' R' D' L2 U R2 U L2 U2
25.	22.87	R' D' L' U F B' U R' D' F B' D F2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 U B2
26.	23.32	U F2 L' F L' F' U' F2 D L U2 D L2 F2 B2 U R2 D F2 U'
27.	20.44	R' B2 U' L2 D2 B' R F2 B2 R' F B2 L2 D L2 U R2 U D L2 F2
28.	22.08	U2 B' U' F' B R D2 L' B' U2 F' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2
29.	21.66	R2 D L2 D' F2 L D' B' D R F D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U
30.	17.93	F D' F2 U B' U2 D R2 F D2 R L2 D F2 L2 U' D' L2 B2 U F2
31.	22.40	L F' D2 B R' F' D R U F2 B R2 U D2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2
32.	16.41	B' U2 R2 U' L D B' D2 R F' B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2
33.	19.78	L2 F' U2 R L2 U' F U2 R' D' B U2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 D L2 D
34.	20.63	B D' F2 U2 D2 F U' R U2 F' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 D L2 F2
35.	23.91	U R U' L D' B2 L2 U2 B R F U2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D2
36.	20.52	U2 F2 D' L' U2 F U R' D2 F D2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' F2
37.	20.63	R2 L B' L F2 R U2 R D B' R' U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2
38.	19.01	U F' R2 B2 D2 R2 U L U F' B' R2 L2 U F2 U2 D B2 U L2 F2
39.	20.28	D F U' D F' U' B D' R U' F' R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D'
40.	20.81	U2 D' B U2 L F2 U2 F' R B' D2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 R2
41.	23.07	U L D' R U F2 L' U2 B' D' L' F U B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U
42.	20.49	R B2 L' U F R2 L2 B2 U L' F L2 F2 U2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D'
43.	20.82	D2 B L B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' B2 R' B2 D R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2
44.	18.34	L' D' R U2 B R2 L' F R2 D' R U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D B2 D
45.	21.00	D' L U' D' B2 D' F R D2 L D F2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D2 B2
46.	22.06	F2 L U F2 R' F R' U' R L' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D'
47.	20.72	U R' B2 R F2 R' U2 L' F L2 B D' L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U'
48.	19.51	U L B R' F2 L' B U F U2 L' F2 D2 F2 B2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2
49.	21.77	R2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 B' R' F' L' D' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' B2
50.	18.32	U B R' F' R' B' D' B2 U F' L U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U D' F2
51.	18.21	F U' R' D' R' B' L D' B L F U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2
52.	22.29	F' L' U F' B D' R2 U2 D2 F L2 U2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D
53.	21.40	D' L' D' F D2 F' U L' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U L2
54.	23.81	D' R B' R2 B' L' D2 L F2 R' B' U' F2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 D R2
55.	17.95	U D B2 D' F' D' F D' B L' F R' U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D
56.	17.77	B' U' D' R2 F' B2 D L' F2 U' R U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' D' B2 U' B2
57.	21.30	U L U D' R2 D' R2 L B' R U L D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2
58.	21.64	D' L2 D2 R D R' L' F R D' F L2 D F2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 D
59.	21.15	U' F R2 F2 B' L' F2 U' D2 B L' U' R2 U D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2
60.	19.79	U R' F' D' F U L2 U L2 F' D' F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 F2
61.	21.71	D L' F2 U2 R' U D' B U' R2 D2 R D B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D
62.	20.12	U F L2 D L F' R' F2 R B' R' U L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2
63.	21.64	U F2 L' U2 L2 D2 R2 D' B R U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2
64.	20.49	R U L' U2 D' L' B' U2 L B L' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2
65.	19.71	D' F' B' D' F' D R B2 U B' U2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D'
66.	20.18	R' B D' F2 U L B2 R2 L2 U B' D F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 L2
67.	16.25	B D L' B' L' B2 L F2 L F R2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U'
68.	22.52	F R D F2 D' B U F2 L D2 F B U' R2 F2 D R2 U L2 D' B2
69.	22.07	U' R' U2 D' L2 D F D L U2 F L D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2
70.	18.45	U R2 B' L' D' B L U' L D R' U D2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2
71.	21.78	B' R D2 B' R' D2 L' D B2 U' R F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U D F2
72.	20.23	F2 R2 B' R2 B2 U R2 F' L B' R' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2
73.	21.20	R2 L U B D R' F' L' D' R' B' D' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2
74.	21.88	F' D R F' D2 L' F2 D L' F2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2
75.	21.77	B' D' F2 U' F B D2 B2 D L' D2 R' U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U
76.	20.60	R2 F2 L U' R' L U R2 L U' B' D B2 L2 B2 L2 U D2 F2 L2 D
77.	20.00	U' D2 L2 D' R2 B U F U B' L' F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' F2 U' L2
78.	19.64	U2 D R' B2 R2 U F' R' L2 F' U2 L' D' F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B2
79.	19.94	B2 U2 B2 D2 L D' F2 B2 L' F B R B2 D' F2 U2 D L2 B2 L2 D'
80.	21.59	U2 L D' R' L' D' L2 F U B R' F2 U D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U
81.	17.83	D2 R' U F' B L2 U' L D L2 B U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U
82.	20.68	F' D' B' L D2 R B' L2 U' D2 B U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2
83.	24.50	F L2 F D' R2 F D' B' U2 L' B' U B2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 D
84.	25.56	U F U B' L' U' D2 R B2 L' F U' F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' B2
85.	19.82	U2 L D B2 U' R' U B U2 B R' F2 B2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2
86.	24.27	B' U R F' B2 D F2 B2 D B L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D' R2 F2 D B2
87.	24.99	U2 L U' D2 B R' L U' B U' B U B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U
88.	20.57	B2 R F2 D' R' U2 F R B2 R' L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D B2
89.	23.03	U2 F2 U D' F' U B' U L2 U' R' D L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 D' B2 R2 U'
90.	19.47	D' F R2 F U2 R L' U2 B' L F U' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U
91.	20.50	U2 D2 L' F U R' B2 U B' U R' U' R2 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2
92.	22.43	U B' L' D' F B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' B' R2 D R2 L2 D' R2 U' D2
93.	22.93	R L U D2 L2 F' R F2 D F B L2 B2 D L2 D F2 U' D2 L2 F2
94.	22.26	F2 U2 D2 R' D R' B' L U' R' F' U F2 B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2
95.	22.19	B2 R' U F2 L D L U F2 L' B L2 B2 U F2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2
96.	21.57	U R U' F2 B2 R L F' L' B' U2 F' L2 D' F2 R2 U D R2 B2 D
97.	20.62	L' F2 B R2 F2 L' F2 L U F R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2
98.	20.51	R' L' D' L' U B R' D2 L D R' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' D2 L2
99.	21.18	R' B D' F' D2 F' D R2 L B' L F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2
100.	19.86	R' L' U2 L' B2 L2 U B R' U2 B U R2 U' R2 U F2 B2 U' D' B2


 makes me sad


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 27, 2010)

New pb average of 12 with Fridrich (still not using all plls during averages, need more practice) 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.21
worst time: 30.27

current avg5: 26.07 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 24.42 (σ = 1.25)

current avg12: 25.40 (σ = 2.10)
best avg12: 25.40 (σ = 2.10)

session avg: 25.40 (σ = 2.10)
session mean: 25.46

24.43, 21.74, 25.36, (30.27), 27.33, (21.21), 24.59, 25.86, 22.81, 26.39, 29.54, 25.96

The 21 should've been sub 20, but I goofed on a J perm I'm still getting used to.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 27, 2010)

Not to much of an acomplishment but just a pb AO100:
I'm improving so slowly.
AO100 = 21.38 (σ = 2.46)

19.96, 22.27, 21.17, 19.32, 23.00, 21.81, 19.06, 21.07, 21.31, 21.20, 21.79, 22.55, 21.38, 20.69, 17.85, 19.76, 19.50, 19.24, 20.21, 24.34, 24.59, 21.18, 18.34, 20.31, 19.81, 21.97, 18.21, 24.69, 17.97, 19.30, 22.04, 19.38, 29.57, 22.32, 24.83, 24.55, 18.71, 22.10, 24.42, 18.36, 17.20, 21.65, 20.50, 24.47, 18.48, 18.60, 20.34, 17.82, 23.06, 22.70, 19.56, 18.11, (DNF(0.25)), 18.84, 18.21, 22.79, 20.99, 20.25, 21.54, 23.34, 23.81, 27.74, 20.48, 17.72, 23.55, 17.74, 22.74, 19.78, 24.41, 21.42, 21.58, 18.51, 24.14, 26.78, 19.97, 20.32, 23.24, 23.99, 22.47, 25.45, 18.48, 19.22, 21.09, 21.78, 26.86, 24.11, (16.61), 18.13, 19.67, 24.41, 21.93, 19.41, 21.98, 23.34, 22.71, 22.88, 21.93, 20.95, 19.01, 22.92.

best time: 16.61
worst time: 29.57
best avg5: 18.87 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 20.07 (σ = 1.93)


----------



## Faz (Feb 27, 2010)

lol 3x3x4

25.95, 26.42, 42.10 = 31.49 mo3


----------



## Toad (Feb 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lol 3x3x4
> 
> 25.95, 26.42, 42.10 = 31.49 mo3



Wow.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 27, 2010)

lol. I just got my 20th PLL skip within the past 24 hours.
I've had 1 OLL skip too, ha.
Not really an accomplishment.

edit: 21st. 2 in a row. 
edit2: 22nd wat.
edit3: 23rd this is stupid.

edit: OH PB of 28.13 and my averages dropped by a lot today


----------



## joey (Feb 27, 2010)

11.72, (9.88), 12.09, 12.75, (13.36), 11.86, 9.94, 13.23, 12.49, 12.91, 12.57, 11.52 => 12.11
Ohai macky.
Not a PB, but okay. This was in the dark (Kirjava was in bed) and I was using his cube too.. so I think it's pretty good.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 27, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> lol. I just got my 20th PLL skip within the past 24 hours.
> I've had 1 OLL skip too, ha.
> Not really an accomplishment.
> 
> ...



Nope.


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 27, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > lol. I just got my 20th PLL skip within the past 24 hours.
> ...


Hahaa!


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 27, 2010)

7.27 LL SKIP

7.27 D2 F' U' L U L U2 L' D' L F L' U R' L2 D' U' R' U' L2 B L2 R2 D' R 

WHOOOOO

Edit:
Cross: y' R' F
F2L 1: U L U' L' U' y R U' R'
F2L 2: y R U' R' y R' U' R
F2L 3: R U R' y' U R' U' R
F2L 4: U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
LL: U'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 27, 2010)

HOLY ****

avg 12 - 16.95 (SUB 17!)
15.20
17.32
15.46
18.98
(20.64)
14.62
14.27
15.87
(11.74)
20.11
19.48
18.22

avg 5 - 14.92 (SUB 15!!!)
14.62
14.27
15.87
(11.74)
(20.11)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 27, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> 7.27 LL SKIP



sub-NAR


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 27, 2010)

NAR*


----------



## Truncator (Feb 27, 2010)

3x3 PB NLS, Avg. of 5, Avg. of 12, Avg. of 100 

Non-lucky Single: 14.80


Spoiler



14.80	B F2 D U B2 F L' R2 U B F2 U' L2 R F2 U2 B L2 B2 D L R' F' L2 D2


Average of 5: 18.60


Spoiler



Average: 18.60
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 17.24
Worst Time: 21.75
Individual Times:
1.	18.36	D' U' L R' F L2 D2 U F' L R F2 D L2 D2 U2 R F2 U' F L2 D' L' R2 U
2.	(21.75)	L2 R' U L R2 D2 U B F' L R B2 L' F' L' B D U2 L2 R' B' F R2 D2 U
3.	19.14	L R2 U' R U' L2 B' F2 L R' U2 L' R2 U' L F' U B D' U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U'
4.	18.30	L2 R F' D' U' L2 R' F L' R' B2 F' L2 B' F L2 D' U2 L D B D F' D2 B
5.	(17.24)	L' D' U F' U2 L B F2 L2 R' F R D L2 R' D' L2 R' U' R D U' B R2 D'


Average of 12: 19.50


Spoiler



Average: 19.50
Standard Deviation: 1.05
Best Time: 16.06
Worst Time: 24.83
Individual Times:
1.	17.69	D B F2 L2 R' U2 L2 R F2 U B2 F' R' F L2 F D R2 F L2 R F' D L' R2
2.	19.81	B2 U2 F R' F2 D' U' F2 U B2 F' L' R' B' F D R' U' R D L2 R2 D U L
3.	18.98	F2 D U' F2 L2 R' B2 L R2 B2 R' U' L2 D' B R' F2 L B' F L' D' U L2 R2
4.	18.25	U2 L' D U' B2 F2 L2 D' F' D' L' D2 L B2 F2 L' R' D' U2 F L' D' L D R2
5.	20.19	L' U' B2 L2 R D' B F' U F R F2 L2 D' L B F' D B F L2 B2 D' U' F2
6.	(24.83)	R2 D' L2 R B2 F' D F' R B L2 R' D R' B' F2 U2 L' R D2 U' B2 L' B F2
7.	19.48	L2 R D2 L2 D L2 F2 L F' D B' F D2 F2 D U L D2 U2 L2 D U L' B' D2
8.	18.81	B F' D' B F' R D B2 F2 R2 B' F L R B' F' R' D B F U' L' R B U
9.	21.47	L' R D B' F2 L' R F2 L R D B' F2 L R' B L' R2 F2 D2 U' L F' D F2
10.	(16.06)	U2 F L R B2 F' D B' F U L D' B2 L B2 R' D' U2 R2 B' F2 R F' L' R
11.	20.12	F' D L R' B F2 L F2 L' R D' U B L D' L R' B2 R2 B D' U2 L' R' D'
12.	20.23	L' B' D B2 F2 D U' R U' L2 R U' L' U2 B' R2 F' R' B L' R D' B2 F U


Average of 100: 21.61


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.61
Standard Deviation: 2.64
Best Time: 14.80
Worst Time: 28.61
Individual Times:
1.	22.83	F R F2 L B' R' B' F2 L2 F L2 B F2 D' L F' R F D2 B F U2 B D U
2.	21.56	B D' R2 F' R D F2 D' U2 R' F' L R2 B2 F R' B' F' D' U' R B' F' D U2
3.	20.89	U' B2 F L R D' U2 L' U L R' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R B2 F' R' U R' B R
4.	24.64	L B2 F' D' U' R' D2 U2 F' L R U2 L2 D2 U L' R U' B' F2 L R' B F2 R'
5.	21.42	B R B U' F2 D U L2 D2 U' R' F U L2 B' U F' U2 R D' U L2 R2 D2 U'
6.	22.52	L2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R' F2 L R' B2 L2 D' U' B D B' L2 R2 B' F2 U B R2 D2
7.	19.56	F' R D2 U B D' L' R U B F2 R' F' U L' R' U2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B
8.	27.74	B' F2 D' F L' U B U F2 U L' F R2 B2 F L2 R2 U L' B' F2 L' R F2 R'
9.	18.81	L2 F D2 U2 L' D2 F L' R F2 R U R' F2 D B F2 R' B2 L D U L' R' D
10.	16.86	F' U' B L2 U L2 B2 F2 D B U B F' L' B2 R D' U2 L2 D2 L' D' L2 R2 U'
11.	23.14	U2 L' B F L' R' F' L2 B F2 D L' R F2 D R F D2 R2 B' D2 L B2 R B'
12.	23.03	D2 B R D' U2 L R D' U L2 D' U L' R2 D U B D' U' L' B' F' L' D' L2
13.	21.30	U B' R B L2 D2 U' L R2 B D' U L' R D F U B' F R' B' F' D L U'
14.	22.20	D2 F' L2 B F' D2 F2 D' B' F' L F R2 B2 R D' R' B2 R2 F' R2 B2 L R2 F
15.	22.20	L R D R2 U' L2 R U' B' L' R2 B2 F' D' L2 B' F2 D' U B2 F2 R' D' U B'
16.	25.39	D' L2 U' L' R D' B R' B2 F D U2 F D U B' F D B F2 D2 U' B2 U' L'
17.	27.06	L' D2 U2 B F' D U B' F2 D L B L2 B2 D' U' L2 B' F U2 B U' B L U'
18.	22.53	D2 F' R' D F' L R F D' U L2 B F D L R' U B2 L' R B R B' D' R2
19.	22.02	L R2 F L2 R' D2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U B D' L R' B' F' L B' L2 D2 U2 F'
20.	24.66	F' U2 B' D U' R2 U2 B2 U L' U2 L2 R U2 L' R' B' L R B2 F' D' U2 R F
21.	21.34	L2 R' B2 L2 R B2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 B' D' B2 U' B2 L' R' D2 U' B' L R D' U2
22.	19.36	B L' D U' L2 U' R B F' L F' D' U' F2 U2 B F2 L R2 D' F L F D F'
23.	25.06	L F' L D' L2 R B' U2 F' L' R2 U' L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' F2 L' R F' D2 B2 F'
24.	24.91	D U2 B' F' L' R F' L B F2 R' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D B D U' R F' D2 U' F'
25.	22.28	D' U L2 B' D' U2 B2 F D B2 D2 L2 R D B F' D U B F2 U2 L D B2 F'
26.	20.97	D' R' U2 B L R' D2 B F2 D2 U B U L2 R2 F D' U' R F U' F' D' B R
27.	20.55	B L' R' B F2 R' B2 F2 L2 R B' D' L R D2 B2 D U' L R F2 D2 L' R2 B
28.	22.45	B' R' U' B F D2 U2 L' R U B2 F D R' D U2 L U' B F' D2 U L2 B F'
29.	24.75	L2 R' D2 B' D2 U' L R U L R D2 U' R2 B2 U R' F' R' B' R U2 F2 R D2
30.	19.08	L U' L R' U' R D R' D2 U F' U2 F2 L2 U' L B F2 D2 U' B F D F2 L
31.	18.19	D2 L U L' D' B R2 D' L B' F' D' U' F L R2 B2 D B2 F D U F2 U2 B2
32.	23.58	L U2 F U2 R2 B2 L D2 U' L2 D2 F R F D B F R2 D2 U2 B' L2 R U' F'
33.	22.84	B F2 L' D2 L2 D' L R U' F2 L R2 B R B F L' F2 D' U2 L R2 B F2 L2
34.	22.08	D U2 B U' B' D2 U B' F2 D' L' R' F' L' F L' U B' L' R2 B R2 U2 R' B2
35.	24.55	F' L U' B' D2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 B F' D2 U' L B' L R2 D' U2 B2
36.	23.55	F L F L' B U' L R2 B' L U2 B F' D' U2 R D2 U R B F2 L2 R D B
37.	25.05	D' B F2 L D' U R2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' U L' R2 D2 U2 B' F D' U B' F' D2 U
38.	21.11	F' L' R2 B' F2 D' L' R B L' R U2 F2 U' B' F U2 L' R' B2 U' F R' B F
39.	20.89	D B2 F' R' D' U F L' U B2 L R D F R' F' L2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F' D2 F'
40.	24.89	B F D2 B2 F L' D2 L R2 B2 L2 R D' B F2 L' F2 D L' R B F L' R2 D
41.	22.36	D2 U F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B F' D U R B2 F L R F L' R' B L U' B' R'
42.	20.42	D U R F2 D U B L D U' R2 D L R' U2 B F2 R' B F' R' F' U2 L' F'
43.	23.28	D U' B2 U F' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 B R2 B' F' U' L' R U2 B2 F L U2 F2 D2 R2
44.	23.08	D' U2 B F2 L' D2 U2 F' D2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 F L' R F D' U B2 L R B' U'
45.	17.39	D F2 R2 D' B F' L' R F2 L' B2 F' L' D B L' R D' U2 F' D2 U' B2 F' L'
46.	20.08	D' U' R F U' B F' L' D F' D' U2 L2 D2 L R' B D U' F2 L' B' F L2 F'
47.	25.22	U2 R2 D2 U B F2 U' B' D U F2 U2 L' F' D2 U2 L B' D B R2 B L' U L
48.	18.61	B' F D' R2 B2 F' L R F L2 R' U2 R F2 D' U2 B2 F' U F' D' U2 F D' L'
49.	24.62	B U L2 R D2 B D' B' F2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 D U2 B F L' B F L' B2 F2 R'
50.	20.05	U' B U2 L D B' F D U2 L' R' F2 L' B2 F' L2 R2 D' L R' U R2 U F U'
51.	18.53	L R' B' D2 U R D' L' R U B' U2 R B F L B2 F' D U L' F U' L U'
52.	24.39	U F2 U2 B' U' B F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 F D B2 U L2 R2 D R B2 D' U' F
53.	17.80	D' U2 R U2 R2 D' B2 R B2 D2 L R' D U' L2 B' D U' B2 L2 B2 F' L D2 U2
54.	19.23	B F' L R2 D2 B' F' D' L R2 U B2 D2 U L2 D' U' B2 F' D' U2 L D U2 F2
55.	21.64	D B2 F L U' L' R B R F D' F D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 U2 B' F' R' B F U2
56.	23.50	B' L' R F' D' U2 F D2 U' L2 R2 F2 L R' F' L U F' D' F R' B' L R U'
57.	18.16	B F' L2 B2 R U' F2 D' L' R2 U L R D' U R2 U R2 U R' D' B D F R
58.	22.86	B' D2 U2 L' F' U2 B' D B R' D' L2 R' B D' U L R' B' R' D2 B' F' D' U'
59.	23.56	L R' D' U' L R2 B' F D U2 L' R2 U' L' B2 D' R2 B F U' L B L R2 D2
60.	20.16	D2 U L' B' F2 D U2 R D' F L' U B2 L2 R B D' F' L2 R' D' U' L R U'
61.	23.26	B2 L2 R F' R B' F U' L F2 D2 U2 F2 D' F R B F' R F L R B2 L2 D'
62.	18.20	B' F2 L' R B D U B2 D F' D2 B F' L R F R' D' L2 R U2 B2 F2 R D
63.	21.67	D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D U L B' F U R2 D' U2 F U L2 D L U2 B' D U2 B' F2
64.	20.48	B2 F' R' D B L' B D2 U' L U' F2 L' R2 U2 B R2 U F L D2 B L2 B' F'
65.	(14.80) B F2 D U B2 F L' R2 U B F2 U' L2 R F2 U2 B L2 B2 D L R' F' L2 D2
66.	23.30	D2 L2 F D B2 F L' B R' F' L B' F L2 R' U2 B L' R2 D' U L F' D' U'
67.	22.56	B' F U' B' F R' B2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 F' R2 F2 L R' F' D L2 R2 U' F2 R2
68.	20.84	B F' R2 B' F U2 F' D2 U B2 F U B U2 L2 U2 L F U2 B' F2 D L' D2 B
69.	23.95	U' F L F2 D' B2 F L R B R' D U' L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 R' D2 U' L' R B2
70.	23.97	F2 D F D2 U F2 L2 R' D2 U' R2 D2 F' D R B U' L2 B F' R' F' U' F2 U'
71.	18.36	D' U' L R' F L2 D2 U F' L R F2 D L2 D2 U2 R F2 U' F L2 D' L' R2 U
72.	21.75	L2 R' U L R2 D2 U B F' L R B2 L' F' L' B D U2 L2 R' B' F R2 D2 U
73.	19.14	L R2 U' R U' L2 B' F2 L R' U2 L' R2 U' L F' U B D' U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U'
74.	18.30	L2 R F' D' U' L2 R' F L' R' B2 F' L2 B' F L2 D' U2 L D B D F' D2 B
75.	17.24	L' D' U F' U2 L B F2 L2 R' F R D L2 R' D' L2 R' U' R D U' B R2 D'
76.	23.20	B' F2 U' F' U R B U L2 D2 L2 F2 D U' L2 R D' U2 R F2 R2 F2 U B' F2
77.	19.11	D2 B2 D2 F U2 B2 D U2 F D B D U B2 F' U2 L2 F' D R B2 F' R2 D2 U'
78.	21.95	B L' R B' L B' R' B F L U2 L' R D2 U2 B L2 R' B' L2 R D' R B L
79.	24.76	U B L B U L2 R F2 D' L2 U' B' D2 U' F' L2 R F D2 U' L' F R2 D' R
80.	23.39	U F D2 B U2 B L2 D' U' B L' R' F' D2 U R B F2 D' L' R B D U2 L2
81.	23.59	B2 F U2 R2 B U R F' D' U B U2 B2 D' U F L R2 D' B' F' R F2 R2 D'
82.	22.92	R2 B' R2 F2 R' D' B' D' R2 B F2 L2 B' F' D' U2 L' R2 D U2 B' F' D' R B2
83.	20.31	U L R F' D' U2 L F D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' U' L R U2 L R B' U2 R U'
84.	19.41	F' L2 R B2 R' D2 U F R B2 F2 L2 D U' L' R D2 L R' D2 B' R' D' B' D'
85.	24.19	L R B F' U' F2 L2 D U2 F D' F' L F L R2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' U B L' R'
86.	18.31	F L2 R2 D' U' L2 U2 L' R D U L D2 L' R2 F' L2 U' B F' L U' F2 D' U
87.	(28.61) F R' D' F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 D' B F' L' F' L R2 D U B2 D2 B' F2 D' U2 F2
88.	24.78	U F U2 B F D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R D2 U R2 U2 L2 R B F' L' R F
89.	17.69	D B F2 L2 R' U2 L2 R F2 U B2 F' R' F L2 F D R2 F L2 R F' D L' R2
90.	19.81	B2 U2 F R' F2 D' U' F2 U B2 F' L' R' B' F D R' U' R D L2 R2 D U L
91.	18.98	F2 D U' F2 L2 R' B2 L R2 B2 R' U' L2 D' B R' F2 L B' F L' D' U L2 R2
92.	18.25	U2 L' D U' B2 F2 L2 D' F' D' L' D2 L B2 F2 L' R' D' U2 F L' D' L D R2
93.	20.19	L' U' B2 L2 R D' B F' U F R F2 L2 D' L B F' D B F L2 B2 D' U' F2
94.	24.83	R2 D' L2 R B2 F' D F' R B L2 R' D R' B' F2 U2 L' R D2 U' B2 L' B F2
95.	19.48	L2 R D2 L2 D L2 F2 L F' D B' F D2 F2 D U L D2 U2 L2 D U L' B' D2
96.	18.81	B F' D' B F' R D B2 F2 R2 B' F L R B' F' R' D B F U' L' R B U
97.	21.47	L' R D B' F2 L' R F2 L R D B' F2 L R' B L' R2 F2 D2 U' L F' D F2
98.	16.06	U2 F L R B2 F' D B' F U L D' B2 L B2 R' D' U2 R2 B' F2 R F' L' R
99.	20.12	F' D L R' B F2 L F2 L' R D' U B L D' L R' B2 R2 B D' U2 L' R' D'
100.	20.23	L' B' D B2 F2 D U' R U' L2 R U' L' U2 B' R2 F' R' B L' R D' B2 F U


<3
<3
<3 F-II


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2010)

Tetris Sprint (40 lines) PB time
2:23.08


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> Tetris Sprint (40 lines) PB time
> 2:23.08



tetris sprint <3


----------



## Novriil (Feb 27, 2010)

Offical 14.xx 3x3x3 single, 18.xx average
3x3OH: 32.xx single
magic, master magic, 2x2x2, 3x3OH, 3x3ft NRs..


----------



## Truncator (Feb 27, 2010)

WAT 



Spoiler



Average: 18.03
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 14.41
Worst Time: 22.19
Individual Times:
1.	(22.19)	D U' L2 U' L' U' B' F D' U' F2 D' U' R' B2 F2 D2 U' L' R U' B' L2 D2 U'
2.	17.61	L R F' D' L' R2 D U2 L' D2 U' R' D B2 F U2 B U' L' R' D2 R D2 U' R2
3.	19.38	D U' R2 B' R' B2 U R' B R2 U2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 R' U2 L' D' U R' D2 U R
4.	17.09	B L' R U R' D' L2 F2 D B' U R D' U R' D U' F D2 R D' R2 D' U2 R2
5.	(14.41)	B L U R2 U2 L' R' D' U2 B2 R2 D L2 R D U L' R' F' L R2 U B' F' D'





Spoiler



Average: 18.39
Standard Deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 14.41
Worst Time: 22.19
Individual Times:
1.	15.38	B' F' R2 B F U2 L' R U2 L R D' U' B2 L' D U F2 L B L R B F' D2
2.	17.20	B F L B F L B2 L R2 B F U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 U' R D U' B' U B2 R'
3.	21.78	L2 F U2 F D2 B2 R2 U L R' D U2 B2 D2 U' L2 R B' F' L R U' F2 L' R'
4.	20.17	R2 D U' F L' U L' B2 U B D U2 B F' D2 U' F' U L' R' B R B' D U
5.	21.55	D2 B' D' L' B2 F2 D2 L B D' L R F' U2 R2 B L F D L' B' D2 U2 L' U2
6.	16.44	D2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B' D' U' L' B F L' D' L' R' B2 F L R' U
7.	17.33	D' L R' D R D B F' L F L R2 F D' U' L2 B' F' D2 U2 B' L' R D' U'
8.	(22.19)	D U' L2 U' L' U' B' F D' U' F2 D' U' R' B2 F2 D2 U' L' R U' B' L2 D2 U'
9.	17.61	L R F' D' L' R2 D U2 L' D2 U' R' D B2 F U2 B U' L' R' D2 R D2 U' R2
10.	19.38	D U' R2 B' R' B2 U R' B R2 U2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 R' U2 L' D' U R' D2 U R
11.	17.09	B L' R U R' D' L2 F2 D B' U R D' U R' D U' F D2 R D' R2 D' U2 R2
12.	(14.41)	B L U R2 U2 L' R' D' U2 B2 R2 D L2 R D U L' R' F' L R2 U B' F' D'




14.41 was PLL skip.  Using my new C-I.



EDIT: Ahahaha...

13.61	U L B R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' F D L D' U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L D' U' F' R F


Spoiler



y2 L' D' U' R' F D2
U' y L' U L
U R' U R U2 R' U R
U y' R' U R
L' U' L U L' U L
U F' r U R' U' r' F R
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## Forte (Feb 27, 2010)

3x3x3 OH: 16.55
o_0

Scramble: D B L' U2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 L' B' R' L F' R2 U2 D F' D2 R' B' F' R2 U' R'

wide antisune + PLL skip

swan :4


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 27, 2010)

New PB single and Avg. of 5!

1.	17.15	D' L' R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U L R' B2 L2 B' R2 D' U' B2 F' R B' R2 F D2 U2 F
2.	(25.62)	F2 D' U2 L' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L R' D' U2 L' R U' B F' L2 D B2 F'
3.	24.55	B F2 D' L' R' U L D U2 L2 R' D2 U F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 F R U F' L' D
4.	(16.61)	L2 R D' U' R2 U L2 F2 U B' F' L U F L' U2 B F2 L' B' F2 L' R D2 U2
5.	25.25	U B F' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 U B F L D2 U B U' R2 D' L R' D2 L R B' F'


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.29
worst time: 13.89

best avg5: 11.19 (σ = 0.74)
(12.86), 10.55, 10.80, (9.37), 12.23

best avg12: 11.75 (σ = 1.11)
12.17, 11.33, 13.07, 10.97, 9.97, 12.95, (13.51), 12.90, 12.86, 10.55, 10.80, (9.37)

best avg100: 12.30 (σ = 0.91)

O, and I just updated my xanga (last posted on October 31st 2008). http://j-ey.xanga.com/722659280/1230-avg-100/


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 28, 2010)

wtf sub-1 SD avg of 100


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty consistent, Yohei.
So, we'll both sub qq soon, right?


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2010)

I also did quite a few "to the side solves" just to relax.

And hopefully.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 28, 2010)

joey said:


> worst time: 13.89



Wat


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2010)

1:19.27, 1:24.90, 1:18.16 = 1:20.78

Stupid 1:24.90. Could've been sub-*80*


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2010)

Edward said:


> Tetris Sprint (40 lines) PB time
> 2:23.08


Just beat this time...
2:18.40
Gotta get sub 2 one of these days..


----------



## paupownie (Feb 28, 2010)

About a month ago I changed from beginners method to F2l+OLL+PLL. At the time, my average was around 1:20.xx. I still have many OLL's and PLL's to learn, but I'm getting there!

My current 12/12 average (did it a couple of minutes ago): 48.06 
I'm feeling pretty good about it, considering it's been a short time since I changed methods.



Spoiler


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 28, 2010)

I just finished an avg of 50 with 3 look.
Avg:31.71
Best RA 5:28.92
Best RA 12:29.50


Spoiler



times (reset):
30.78, 28.49, 32.74+, 29.33, 21.61, 33.39, 30.58, 32.59, 25.55, 28.97, 38.03+, 32.77, 25.06, 31.92, 24.89, 37.64, 29.77, 35.20, 29.03, 32.33, 27.09, 30.58, 29.34, 38.89, 39.44, 32.45, 29.89, 30.39, 26.91, 28.97, 32.11, 37.36, 26.47, 39.08, 30.91, 31.14, 27.84, 31.70, 37.08, 31.00, 37.25, 29.34, 36.02, 38.00, 27.83, 27.55, 40.33+, 31.16, 35.63, 31.47


I'm tired.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 28, 2010)

SUB 16.50 AVERAGE OF 100!!!

...yeah... hopefully I'll be sub 16 soon enough.


----------



## Faz (Feb 28, 2010)

1:07.64, 1:09.40, (1:03.83), 1:06.50, 1:10.30, (1:20.71), 1:19.86, 1:13.44, 1:05.52, 1:19.69, 1:15.90, 1:18.96 = 1:12.72

First 5 are a 1:07.85 avg 5 :eek

Been trying for like a week to get sub Dan, and on Sunday evening, I finally get it.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 28, 2010)

Beat my best avg in comp by about 1.6ish seconds and pulled a sub14 avg out of my butt earlier today.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 28, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> Beat my best avg in comp by about 1.6ish seconds and *pulled a sub14 avg out of my butt earlier today.*



What a shitty average.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 28, 2010)

Average of 5: 4.35
1. 4.15 U R F' U2 F' R2 F U'
2. (3.56) R' U F U' R U R2 U F' U'
3. (8.12) U2 R U' R F U' R U'
4. 4.57 U2 R' F' R' F2 U R' U' R' U'
5. 4.34 R2 U2 F R U2 F' R U R2 U2 

Average of 12: 4.63
1. (3.11) F R2 F R' U' R2 U' F2
2. (6.00) U2 F' U' F R2 F' U2 R U'
3. 3.48 F2 R U R' F R2 F' R2 U2
4. 4.24 U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R U' F2
5. 5.67 U F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F'
6. 5.25 U F' R' F U' R U2 F2 R'
7. 5.21 F R2 F U2 F R' U F' R2 U'
8. 5.57 R2 U' F2 U F' R2 F U F2
9. 4.31 F2 R2 F U R2 U R2 F R' U'
10. 3.34 F2 U' R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F U2
11. 3.96 U2 F2 R' F' U R2 F' U
12. 5.23 R' U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F' 

That 2x2 is just crazy! Thanks Teemu!


----------



## Stini (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice Novrill! I think that hybrid was originally Konsta's idea, but it really is a nice cube.


----------



## Zava (Feb 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1:07.64, 1:09.40, (1:03.83), 1:06.50, 1:10.30, (1:20.71), 1:19.86, 1:13.44, 1:05.52, 1:19.69, 1:15.90, 1:18.96 = 1:12.72
> 
> First 5 are a 1:07.85 avg 5 :eek
> 
> Been trying for like a week to get sub Dan, and on Sunday evening, I finally get it.



thx for the inspiration  thanks to that I decided to do an avg for 5x5, and did 2 PBs (a5-a12)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 28, 2010)

I finally beat my 3x3 PB, which was 8.88 PLL skip before:

8.67	R' D2 U B' L' R' F' L' R' B F U2 L2 R D L D' U' L2 R' B2 F2 U2 B' R'

Sadly, I can't reconstruct my solution, but the LL was Sune + U.
It was a PLL skip.

If anyone can find my solution, please post it! 

EDIT:
Cross was y' L' R F y2 F R U' R'


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 28, 2010)

26.97 New PB!
36 Sec AO12 =[
Best AO5: 29.95 Sub 30!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2010)

4x4x4 single: 43.09 with Yau-C (no parities)

Comment: Pretty easy LL (flip two edges for OLL + Z perm for PLL)

EDIT:

4x4x4 average of 5: 47.34

Individual times: 43.09, 47.97, 47.12, 1:03.25 :fp, 46.94

Comment: I think it might be easier to be opposite colour neutral than full colour neutral.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

3x3x3 Single - New PB - 24.11 (i am now hitting sub 30's quite often and not many times over 50.00. My average on icube timer over the last 2 - 3 day is currently 45.99 and it goes down daily atm. Still my SD would suck if i could be bothered working it out.


----------



## Feryll (Feb 28, 2010)

AO5: 28.75 29.06 29.99 26.18 28.05 = 28.41 seconds
AO55: Sub 30
Oh well. I'm still slower than molasses. In a blizzard. On the moon. Riding a turtle.


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2010)

51.10, 56.22, 54.20, 49.92, 49.52, 51.01, 58.62, 54.29, (1:01.49), (49.22), 50.88, 56.68 => 53.24
Not a PB but still pretty fast, and haven't done 4x4 for ages.. infact I hardly practise it :/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 28, 2010)

Yayayay!

53.83, 1:00.09, 1:03.97, 53.24, (50.42), 1:01.16, (1:12.61), 1:01.38, 58.25, 1:01.97, 1:05.11, 53.80 = 59.93
Mean of 15 btw.

Avg12 is 59.28, first sub-1.
Avg5 is 55.72: 
53.83, 1:00.09, (1:03.97), 53.24, (50.42).

50.42 was DP


----------



## marineasalia (Feb 28, 2010)

after almost 8 months of break, restarted cubing 3 days ago... (till now 3x3 only) .. 
no skips 

Average:* 18.65*
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: *14.73*
Worst Time: 21.05
Individual Times:
1.	18.11	D' U' F' R B2 F2 L' U2 L2 B F L' F2 L' F' D U' R D' B' D' F D2 R2 U2
2.	(21.05)	F' L' D2 U2 L D' B F D2 U2 B' L R' B2 U' B F2 D U2 R2 B2 L D L' R2
3.	20.23	B' U L D B2 F D2 R B' R2 D2 U L' D F2 U F' R D2 U' B2 D2 U R' B2
4.	17.60	B F L' R2 B U2 F2 D U F L' R U R2 U B F L' R' B F R U2 R' B
5.	(14.73)	D B2 F' D U B F' D' U2 L2 R U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R' B2 F' R' D2 U B2 F2 L2


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Tetris Sprint (40 lines) PB time
> ...



saw this and remembered the time i got 2 days ago
On my phone it's called "40 Lines"
1:06.42 seconds


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 28, 2010)

Practicing pyraminx for the Nationals in August if I can go. 

Best Ave of 12: 6.33
Best Ave of 5: 5.55
Ave of 30: 7.27

I want to knock 2 seconds off that average of 30.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 28, 2010)

Better:

Cubes Solved: 75/75
Average: 12.22
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 9.48
Worst Time: 14.87

Had an 11.33 average of 12 in there.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Comment: Pretty easy LL (flip two edges for OLL + Z perm for PLL)



lerntoELL D:<


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2010)

42.27 4x4. 

Witnessed by Kirjava.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Comment: Pretty easy LL (flip two edges for OLL + Z perm for PLL)
> ...



I did know which case I had, but I only figured it out too late. I was already doing the OLL before I recognised the case.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 28, 2010)

Edward said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Tetris Sprint (40 lines) PB time
> ...



Seeing as I have a sub 1:30 on my cell phone version, I'm sure you can do it! I got stuck at ~2:00 for a while though.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 28, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.67
1. (4.17) F' U2 F R U' F2 U' F U'
2. (0.67) R F R' F
3. 4.03 U2 F' R F2 U
4. 3.40 U R2 U F2 R' U2 R U2 F'
5. 3.58 F U' F U F' U F2 U2 R' 

WTF! Most of them were lucky.. and the seconds was so pointless. I had 2 options how to solve the first layer and I saw that second would bring OLL skip (I use CLL but it's easier to say).. And because I already scrambled it myself I knew that it would solve it.


----------



## Faz (Mar 1, 2010)

Zava said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 1:07.64, 1:09.40, (1:03.83), 1:06.50, 1:10.30, (1:20.71), 1:19.86, 1:13.44, 1:05.52, 1:19.69, 1:15.90, 1:18.96 = 1:12.72
> ...



And the times?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 1, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.75
1. 11.13 U B F' R U' F' U' B2 D' U' B U F' U2 L' F U L2 R2 F' B2 L U B L
2. 10.88 R' F B D2 F2 R2 F2 U' D2 L U2 F' R B2 F' U' F' R' U2 B U2 F D' U2 L2
3. 11.27 R D L' D' L' F U2 L' U D' L' D' L B' U' F U R' U D B' R' L2 U' D2
4. (13.56) L F2 R2 L B2 U2 D' F B2 U B2 U2 L U2 L2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U2 D2 F D R2
5. 11.94 B' L2 U D' B2 F' R2 F D L2 F D2 U R B' F' R B F U' B2 R U2 L2 U2
6. 12.17 B' D F D' L R' B' F U R B U' R' U L U2 D L2 B' R2 F R D' B D2
7. 12.66 D' R D' F' U L D2 U' L' R2 F' B' U L2 B' U2 R' L F R' F D2 L F' B
8. (10.40) F' D2 B D' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 R B D2 L F2 B2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 F B2 D'
9. 11.27 F' L B2 U' F' B2 D' R2 F R L2 F' D R2 B' L' F R' F2 D' F U' R2 D2 B
10. 11.22 D F2 R' F D' F' D F' L2 B' L' B D U' R2 B2 R' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F U' B
11. 12.16 F U' B U' R2 U F' R D L R' B' R' D' U2 F B2 D U' F' R U' B' R2 B
12. 12.86 F' R' U2 R' F2 R B2 L D2 B2 F' D' L' D L' D F' R2 B' R' B' F' L F D 

I had another 11.75 avg12 yesterday, but I lost the scrambles.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 1, 2010)

Finally Sub 30.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 1, 2010)

Both 2-look OLL and PLL now.

It seems now that I need to keep...doing...f2ls....to....improve.....more.... yipee.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 1, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.38
worst time: 9.80

current mean of 3: 4.33 (σ = 0.68)
best mean of 3: 4.33 (σ = 0.68)

current avg5: 5.12 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 5.12 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 6.08 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 6.08 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 6.08 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 6.17
I always miss out on sub 6 for 2x2 and sub 20 for 3x3.


----------



## Zava (Mar 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



mmm...let's say, in 10 sec compared to yours


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 1, 2010)

MEH, I BROKE MY 3x3 AVERAGE PB WITH A NON FRIDRICH METHOD. WTF.

I have officially converted from fridrich xD the 13.000 is pb as well.

18.402, 15.408, (27.633), 17.156, 18.630, 22.136, (13.000), 17.168, 18.801, 18.757, 18.766, 15.359

best avg12: 18.058 (σ = 1.86)

1. 13.000 L U2 D2 B U D2 L F2 B2 U' R' F' L2 B' U R2 U B2 L2 F B L U2 R D' 
F' d R2+x2 U R' U' R U R'
U2 l' U' L U R U' r' F
z' x M U' M' U
l L U M2 U'
l U' M' U
z2 x' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U' M U2
43 moves =>3.31 tps..not too bad.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 1, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> 1. 13.000 L U2 D2 B U D2 L F2 B2 U' R' F' L2 B' U R2 U B2 L2 F B L U2 R D'
> F' d R2+x U R' U' R U R'
> U2 l' U' L U R U' r' F
> z' x M U' M' U
> ...



The solution didn't work.


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

Morten said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 13.000 L U2 D2 B U D2 L F2 B2 U' R' F' L2 B' U R2 U B2 L2 F B L U2 R D'
> ...



^^


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2010)

Try this: http://alg.garron.us/?alg=F-_d_R2_x..._B2_U-_R-_F-_L2_B-_U_R2_U_B2_L2_F_B_L_U2_R_D-


EDIT: I'm getting decent at Petrus?
best avg12: 17.429 (σ = 1.69)
16.528, 16.600, 18.087, 17.077, 21.984, 16.791, 15.187[OLLskip], 17.480, (25.357), (14.802), 17.040, 17.515

Also, 12.707 single, pretty sure it was technically nonlucky (just really nice and with very easy blocks).


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 1, 2010)

Sq-1:

10.34, 9.81, 13.81, 15.74, 13.07, 14.24, 10.47, (9.79), 12.48, (16.75), 12.41, 12.28 = 12.47

Sub-13 is becoming more common. This was from a 13.71 average of 50 =O


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq-1:
> 
> 10.34, 9.81, 13.81, 15.74, 13.07, 14.24, 10.47, (9.79), 12.48, (16.75), 12.41, 12.28 = 12.47
> 
> Sub-13 is becoming more common. This was from a 13.71 average of 50 =O



Wow... WR please.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 1, 2010)

Just did 100 3x3 solves and got amazing singles.
Avg of 100 was bad though.

10.49, 13.38, 13.85, 12.79, 10.64, 9.60, 10.68, 12.17, 10.99, 11.32, 12.16, 13.12, 11.36, 15.47, 14.55, 14.86, 15.51, 13.46, 12.59, 18.48, 10.64, 12.42, 11.78, 11.80, 13.41, 12.69, 15.66, 12.01, 13.51, 13.78, 17.59, 9.99, 11.28, 13.17, 12.47, 12.06, 8.78, 12.19, 10.77, 13.15, 14.70, 14.10+, 12.83, 9.57, 11.46, 14.56, 13.61, 14.64, 11.79, 13.39, 11.87, 13.84, 12.10+, 13.23, 12.12, 15.65, 12.77, 13.74, 13.30, 18.82, 16.02, 13.11+, 14.05, 12.62, 14.28, 13.40, 12.35, 14.17, 12.98, 13.93, 12.09, 10.75, 12.15, 13.05, 14.51, 17.61, 11.65, 13.12, 15.71, 11.75, 10.42, 11.87, 16.93, 17.63+, 15.24, 14.63, 9.57, 13.42, 13.11, 12.26, 11.72, 12.94, 12.59, 14.31, 17.13+, 18.11, 13.85, 10.07, 11.38, 15.34

Number of times:
8 s - 1
9 s - 5
10 s - 7

Best avg5: 10.77
Best avg12: 11.77 (PB)

The 8.78 is a non-lucky PB.
U2 F' B R U' B' F' L B2 F2 R2 B2 F R' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' D' R F' U F L 

Solution:
B' U R' L' B2
x2 y' U' R' U R U' R U R'
y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 y R U' R' U y' R' U R
y2 R U R' U' x z' R' U' L U L' R
R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R 

50 moves. 5.69 turns per second.

Click to watch the solution.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 1, 2010)

Average of 12: 17.18
1. 18.87 L U2 R' D2 R2 D' R' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L' F L2 F2 B L' U' F2
2. 16.91 R D' R F' D2 U F R2 F R' L2 D2 B2 U B2 R L' F2 L2 D' U' L' R' F' U'
3. 17.35 L2 B U' B2 R2 L2 U2 D B2 R' F R2 L D' B F D2 L' R F2 L' R2 F2 U F2
4. 17.64 L' B' F U2 R2 L2 B L F2 L2 U' L' F2 U2 D R2 F R2 L' F2 R B U' D B2
5. (14.44) F L' R' F D' B2 D' L' F2 B' L R2 B2 U' F L2 R2 F B D2 F' B2 R' B2 F
6. 19.54 U D' B D R D2 L2 R' B2 L U D2 L F U2 D2 L' F2 R2 B U F' L' R B
7. 16.49 F' L2 U2 B D' F R' B2 F R' D2 L U' D' L2 D' R B' F2 R2 B' R' B' F R
8. (20.16) B F2 U2 D F' D2 R U2 R2 L D2 F2 L2 U' D' F2 R2 L2 F' B' R2 B F L' F2
9. 14.50 B2 F2 D' F' D2 R D2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R B F' D2 L2 D' R D' F2 B R2 L F2
10. 15.10 R2 U2 D' B F2 R' D' F2 U2 F' B' L2 R2 D L' F B' U2 L' B F2 D2 U L' U
11. 18.02 F R' L U2 L' U D L U2 D' L U L' R' D2 L U2 L R' F R F' B' R' U
12. 17.41 R' U' L2 B U2 L U' F R' U D2 F U' L' R' B2 R' D2 U' B F U2 L2 U D' 

Most of them had nice F2L-s and many nice LL-s.. Pretty lucky session. But very good times. only one over-20.. I hope that by the end of March I will have no over-20s in my normal solves.

And I had a very good ao5 running in there:
Average of 5: 16.54
1. 16.49 F' L2 U2 B D' F R' B2 F R' D2 L U' D' L2 D' R B' F2 R2 B' R' B' F R
2. (20.16) B F2 U2 D F' D2 R U2 R2 L D2 F2 L2 U' D' F2 R2 L2 F' B' R2 B F L' F2
3. (14.50) B2 F2 D' F' D2 R D2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R B F' D2 L2 D' R D' F2 B R2 L F2
4. 15.10 R2 U2 D' B F2 R' D' F2 U2 F' B' L2 R2 D L' F B' U2 L' B F2 D2 U L' U
5. 18.02 F R' L U2 L' U D L U2 D' L U L' R' D2 L U2 L R' F R F' B' R' U


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 1, 2010)

Statistics for 03-01-2010 19:03:00 - Square - 1. So I guess that's one second off the last avg 100 

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 37.42
Standard Deviation: 6.97
Best Time: 17.55
Worst Time: 53.88



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	29.41	(0,-4) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (1,5) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (0,2)
2.	50.34	(1,5) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (-4,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (0,2) /
3.	25.27	(6,5) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-5,0) / (-2,5) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (-2,0) / (4,1) / (0,4) / (-2,1) / (-4,5) / (2,0) / (6,0) /
4.	25.66	(1,6) / (5,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,4) / (2,4) / (-2,3) / (5,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (3,5) /
5.	36.84	(0,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) /
6.	42.53	(0,6) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (0,4) / (-4,2)
7.	36.65	(0,2) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (5,4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (3,2) / (6,0) /
8.	38.81	(0,2) / (6,-2) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (2,4) /
9.	33.56	(0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (1,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (2,2) / (2,0) / (3,4) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (4,0) /
10.	47.53	(0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (1,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (2,5) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) / (4,2) /
11.	34.83	(4,-1) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (4,2) / (3,0)
12.	45.97	(1,0) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (1,2) / (6,3) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (6,4) /
13.	34.22	(-2,3) / (3,-1) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,2) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-4,3) /
14.	36.19	(0,-4) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (2,0)
15.	33.55	(6,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,3) /
16.	34.05	(0,-4) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (6,4) / (-4,0)
17.	42.31	(4,2) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (5,1) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (2,5)
18.	42.50	(-3,6) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (2,5) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (0,3)
19.	42.21	(0,0) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0)
20.	41.97	(0,5) / (1,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,5) / (-2,2) / (-2,2) / (4,2) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3)
21.	36.80	(0,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (5,2) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (4,0)
22.	49.77	(0,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (6,2) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (4,2) /
23.	45.55	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (4,0)
24.	34.69	(0,0) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,4)
25.	33.72	(-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (5,0) / (6,4)
26.	41.27	(3,2) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (5,5) / (0,1) / (3,4) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (6,2) / (-4,0)
27.	37.08	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (5,4) / (2,4) / (-2,1) / (-4,2) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (6,0)
28.	27.30	(0,5) / (-5,-2) / (6,2) / (3,3) / (-2,1) / (2,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) /
29.	50.38	(3,5) / (3,-2) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (4,0) /
30.	43.40	(0,6) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (3,5) / (2,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-5,2) /
31.	47.06	(0,2) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (6,3) / (-4,5) / (-5,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (2,0)
32.	34.13	(-2,5) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (6,2) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (5,1) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (4,1) /
33.	37.84	(-2,2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3)
34.	38.80	(0,5) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (4,5) / (-2,5) / (-4,5) / (-5,4) /
35.	47.58	(4,-3) / (3,5) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
36.	36.97	(0,-1) / (4,-3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (1,0) / (0,5) /
37.	37.61	(1,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (-2,0)
38.	38.21	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) /
39.	38.40	(-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-5,1) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (-5,2) /
40.	50.16	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) /
41.	32.28	(-5,3) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,4)
42.	32.28	(0,0) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,1) / (1,2) / (6,1) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (5,4) / (6,0) /
43.	40.15	(-5,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (-2,1) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) /
44.	33.68	(-2,-3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (4,5)
45.	34.03	(-5,5) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (3,4) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (6,2) / (2,0) /
46.	33.91	(-5,3) / (5,5) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-1,4) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
47.	43.56	(0,5) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (-1,1) / (6,0) / (3,2) /
48.	45.09	(0,-4) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-1,4) / (-2,0) / (-5,2) / (0,1) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (5,0) / (1,0) /
49.	28.13	(3,5) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (3,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) /
50.	21.56	(0,2) / (6,3) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,1) / (6,2) / (2,0)
51.	26.97	(3,-3) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (-2,1) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
52.	45.75	(-5,5) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (4,1) / (-4,5) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-5,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,0)
53.	17.55	(-5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,4) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (-4,4) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (-3,1) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0)
54.	34.46	(-3,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-4,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (-3,0) /
55.	53.88	(0,6) / (3,6) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (-1,4) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (3,4)
56.	38.46	(1,0) / (-3,-4) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,0)
57.	30.25	(3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (-5,2) / (4,1) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (2,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (6,2)
58.	36.59	(-3,6) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-3,1) / (5,3) / (-5,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,2) /
59.	36.18	(3,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (0,5) /
60.	26.68	(0,-1) / (-3,6) / (-5,1) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) /
61.	23.56	(0,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (5,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-2,0)
62.	39.13	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (5,4) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (-4,2) / (4,2) / (-2,0)
63.	26.75	(0,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (4,3) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (3,0)
64.	34.08	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (5,2) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (6,1) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
65.	41.13	(4,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,3) /
66.	38.91	(3,0) / (6,3) / (-1,4) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (4,5) / (4,0) / (2,3) /
67.	35.16	(-5,2) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (1,5) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (6,4)
68.	43.19	(0,-4) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (1,3) / (4,3) /
69.	42.00	(0,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (6,4) /
70.	27.88	(-3,-1) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (3,1) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (-3,2) / (6,1) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (-2,0) /
71.	36.22	(0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (3,1) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (5,4) / (-2,4) / (2,2)
72.	38.50	(0,5) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (1,1) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,1) / (6,4) / (-4,2)
73.	37.50	(0,6) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (4,2) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (3,0)
74.	38.66	(1,5) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (-5,2) / (-5,0) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) /
75.	35.75	(1,-3) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (2,5) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (1,0) /
76.	33.02	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (6,4) / (0,2) /
77.	34.09	(0,-4) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (5,0) / (2,1) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-5,4)
78.	50.55	(3,2) / (4,6) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (-4,5) / (1,0) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (4,3) /
79.	36.43	(0,-1) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (1,4) / (-1,0)
80.	43.94	(-3,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (6,3)
81.	45.30	(0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (2,1) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (5,4) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-1,1) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (0,5) /
82.	25.61	(0,3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (6,0) /
83.	26.90	(-5,3) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (5,5) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (3,3) / (-3,3)
84.	37.27	(0,6) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (3,1) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (2,3) / (-4,1)
85.	33.38	(3,2) / (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (-2,3) / (4,1) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (0,4)
86.	47.50	(3,6) / (6,6) / (5,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (0,4)
87.	35.59	(4,2) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (2,1) / (6,4) / (-4,1) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (2,0)
88.	34.18	(1,5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,3) / (2,4) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
89.	48.94	(6,2) / (4,1) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (3,3) / (5,3) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (-2,0)
90.	36.81	(1,-3) / (0,6) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-3,2) / (0,5) / (-1,0) / (2,1) / (2,5) /
91.	38.19	(0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,1) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,5) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) /
92.	38.31	(1,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (-5,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (-5,0)
93.	35.21	(3,-1) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) /
94.	49.11	(4,6) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (5,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-4,5) / (-4,4) / (1,2) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (6,0)
95.	35.31	(0,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
96.	42.09	(3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (2,0)
97.	35.18	(-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (0,5) / (5,4) /
98.	36.36	(-2,-4) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (6,2) /
99.	36.71	(3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (3,1) / (-3,2) / (6,2) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) /
100.	34.71	(0,3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) /


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

Crazy.


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow Charlie, very nice


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 1, 2010)

crazy that i actually finished the average, yes


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

So err, avg 100 every day this week?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 1, 2010)

58.87, 1:01.72, 56.37, 39.96, 59.02 = 58.09

3x3x4


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 1, 2010)

Charlie: how long did that take? =O

Also, your 17 was a nice scramble


----------



## Parity (Mar 1, 2010)

11.35 PB non lucky with my new method.


----------



## plechoss (Mar 1, 2010)

3.55 official 2x2avg  now i'm 14th


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 3.55 official 2x2avg  now i'm 14th



Nice.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 1, 2010)

OK, start laughing...

Here's my first post in this thread to celebrate my first sub 60 solve on the 3x3x3

Recorded 20 solves with best RA of 12:
Average: 1:31.33
Standard Deviation: 15.08
Best Time: 57.14
Worst Time: 2:10.52

Using intuitive F2L and 4LLL, thanks Badmephisto!

I will not bother you again until I get a sub 40 best or average 1:10.
Hope to see you soon ;-)


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 1, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> *OK, start laughing...*
> 
> Here's my first post in this thread to celebrate my first sub 60 solve on the 3x3x3
> 
> ...



hahahahaha

Don't worry dude, I feel your pain. I'm in exactly the same position as you. Intuitive F2l and 4lll...


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> OK, start laughing...
> 
> Here's my first post in this thread to celebrate my first sub 60 solve on the 3x3x3
> 
> ...



I remember my first sub-1, it was great. You'll get there eventually man, trust me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

I've just abandonned all other activity in my life that doesn't relate to square-1. This was sub 34 until I got that crap time at the end. GRRRR. It was a mega pop! Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow.

Statistics for 03-02-2010 00:39:08

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 34.40
Standard Deviation: 8.10
Best Time: 21.00
Worst Time: 1:20.68


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	36.59	(3,2) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (5,3) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (-4,2)
2.	46.08	(1,-4) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,4) / (2,4) / (1,2) / (6,1) / (-2,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0)
3.	32.36	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (-5,0) / (4,3) / (2,0) /
4.	31.61	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (2,0)
5.	24.33	(0,-4) / (3,3) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (0,5)
6.	40.25	(6,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (5,3) / (-2,1) / (4,3) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (3,2)
7.	36.84	(0,6) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,4)
8.	44.38	(-3,-4) / (3,3) / (6,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,2) / (1,1) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (4,4)
9.	36.65	(-3,6) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,5) / (4,1) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (1,0) / (1,0) / (-4,3) / (4,3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,5) /
10.	38.68	(0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (2,2) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (1,2) / (-2,0) / (5,1) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) /
11.	34.81	(1,2) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (-1,5) / (6,1)
12.	28.69	(-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,3) / (2,4) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (4,3)
13.	38.38	(0,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (1,0)
14.	24.96	(0,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (6,5) / (1,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (0,2) /
15.	25.77	(0,-4) / (-2,-3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (6,5) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (-4,5) / (4,1) / (-3,2) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (3,4)
16.	34.18	(1,2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (2,2) / (4,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (0,2) /
17.	29.16	(3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (5,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (0,4)
18.	36.16	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (2,4)
19.	36.27	(1,2) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (1,0) / (3,4) / (-4,3) / (2,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4)
20.	36.27	(0,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0)
21.	41.93	(0,-1) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (1,3) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (6,3) / (-3,3)
22.	41.40	(-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-4,5) /
23.	28.80	(-2,5) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (0,1)
24.	30.41	(0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (-2,3) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) /
25.	44.05	(0,-4) / (4,-5) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-1,0) / (-3,2) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,5) / (6,3) / (-3,2) / (6,1) / (0,3)
26.	25.31	(4,3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (-3,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4)
27.	38.15	(6,0) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (-1,5) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-1,1) / (-5,5) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (5,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-1,0)
28.	44.33	(0,-4) / (-5,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (2,1) / (0,4) / (4,1) / (0,4) / (0,4)
29.	26.75	(4,6) / (0,-1) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (2,1) /
30.	36.81	(0,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (5,3) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (0,2) /
31.	27.91	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-5,0) /
32.	38.93	(0,-4) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (5,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,2)
33.	31.84	(0,0) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,4) / (3,4) / (6,5) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (-1,1) / (6,5) / (-5,4) / (2,2) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4)
34.	27.81	(-2,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (3,2) /
35.	26.84	(-2,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (4,5) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (-1,4) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (3,0)
36.	29.18	(-3,-4) / (3,-5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) /
37.	48.55	(0,-4) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-4,5) / (4,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (6,0)
38.	40.34	(1,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (5,5) / (5,5) / (1,1) / (-1,5) / (4,2) / (-4,4) / (0,1) /
39.	28.65	(-3,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (-3,4) /
40.	49.55	(-2,-1) / (-3,6) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (4,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (6,1) / (-4,3) / (-5,4)
41.	30.46	(1,5) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (3,5) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-2,3) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (0,1)
42.	35.86	(4,6) / (0,-3) / (5,2) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (6,4) / (-5,0) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3)
43.	35.00	(6,-4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (0,2) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (4,5) / (6,5) / (4,0) /
44.	23.93	(-3,5) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (-4,5) / (-2,4) / (-1,2) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (5,3) / (6,1) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,0)
45.	30.13	(0,2) / (-3,-3) / (-5,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,0) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4)
46.	23.21	(0,6) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,4) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (5,3) / (3,1) / (5,2) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (-4,5) /
47.	29.33	(0,-1) / (1,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (5,5) / (6,4) / (-2,5) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (-5,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (-2,1) / (6,2) /
48.	28.91	(0,2) / (0,-2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (3,2) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (4,2)
49.	32.27	(-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) /
50.	44.09	(0,6) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (-1,2) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0)
51.	30.78	(0,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
52.	33.25	(0,6) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,2) / (-3,2)
53.	25.96	(-2,0) / (6,-1) / (6,3) / (3,5) / (1,4) / (5,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-3,0)
54.	33.15	(6,-1) / (-3,3) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (4,5) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (3,0)
55.	37.06	(0,5) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (-1,5) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (5,0) /
56.	27.66	(0,2) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-1,4) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (2,5) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4)
57.	21.00	(0,5) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (6,4) / (0,1) / (-1,4) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0)
58.	36.83	(0,6) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (2,3) / (-5,4) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (6,1) /
59.	31.41	(0,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (5,2) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (2,0)
60.	28.56	(4,-1) / (3,3) / (-4,1) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (5,0) / (5,4) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (6,0)
61.	30.81	(3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (2,3) / (6,1) / (-1,3) / (1,4) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (-2,3) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (0,2)
62.	43.13	(0,-1) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-1,4) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (-2,5) /
63.	30.31	(6,-3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (3,1) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-5,2) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (4,5) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (2,2)
64.	31.38	(6,-1) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) /
65.	38.81	(0,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-5,4) /
66.	23.25	(-5,-3) / (-1,5) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,2)
67.	22.06	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (5,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (0,3)
68.	39.72	(0,-4) / (1,1) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (1,2) / (6,3) / (2,4) /
69.	39.30	(1,5) / (3,3) / (-3,5) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-4,5) / (0,1)
70.	35.71	(6,-3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,2)
71.	40.34	(-5,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (3,5) / (6,1) / (5,3) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (2,5) / (-4,3)
72.	42.63	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (3,3) / (-3,4) / (2,4) / (-4,2) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (5,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /
73.	37.02	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (6,4) / (-3,2) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (2,3) / (-3,2) / (-4,1) / (2,0) / (-2,2)
74.	45.25	(-5,6) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) /
75.	31.33	(0,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (4,0)
76.	25.84	(-3,2) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (-1,5) / (-5,0) / (1,0) / (4,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0)
77.	36.68	(0,-3) / (3,3) / (5,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,2) /
78.	43.86	(0,-1) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (5,4) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (4,2)
79.	27.86	(0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0)
80.	39.59	(0,-1) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (4,4) / (4,5) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (6,2)
81.	27.53	(0,-3) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (4,2) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
82.	25.30	(0,5) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (4,3) / (6,4) / (5,0)
83.	23.56	(6,-3) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (-1,5) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (6,2)
84.	27.63	(0,2) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3)
85.	36.94	(0,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (2,3) / (6,1) / (-1,0)
86.	41.66	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (6,1) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (5,4) / (4,3) / (6,2) /
87.	39.59	(1,2) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (4,4)
88.	39.94	(-2,-4) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (2,3) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (0,1) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (1,4) / (4,0) /
89.	32.86	(-5,6) / (0,-3) / (5,2) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,4) /
90.	29.77	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (5,2) / (4,4)
91.	1:20.68	(3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,5) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (1,0)
92.	33.58	(-3,2) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-2,2) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (6,4)
93.	28.08	(-5,6) / (6,-4) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (0,4)
94.	44.02	(3,6) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (5,2) / (1,0)
95.	34.55	(4,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,4) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (0,3) /
96.	32.16	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (3,0) / (5,5) / (0,3) / (-5,4) / (2,4) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,3) /
97.	33.09	(0,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) /
98.	43.72	(1,-3) / (5,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,2) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (1,2) / (-5,0)
99.	22.38	(-3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (6,2) / (4,4) /
100.	38.78	(-5,2) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (4,0)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 2, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 3.55 official 2x2avg  now i'm 14th



Wow, big improvement from your last competition. 
Anyway, I find your averages funny. 
They were only .05 apart and they both had two high 2s, a high three, a low four, and a high 4. 

What method(s) do you use?

You also had a HUGE jump in OH? Have you just been practicing a lot?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

First 7x7 solve 26:37.71

first competition: Indiana Winter 2010 

Rubik's Cube
Competition Round	Place Best Average Result Details
Indiana Winter 2010	First	29	32.41 34.75 40.81 33.88 35.22 32.41 35.16

4x4 Cube
Competition Round Place Best Result Details
Indiana Winter 2010	Combined Final	29	3:18.68 3:52.81 3:18.68 (didnt make 3:00 cutoff FAIL)

2x2 Cube
Competition Round Place Best Average Result Details
Indiana Winter 2010	First	19	8.52 10.94 8.52 11.90 9.56 12.47 11.36


Sorry about the spacing of words. I spaced them when editing, but it did nothing on the actual thread


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 2, 2010)

New pb average of 12 with roux, this is for you minigoins... (or however that is spelled, can't be bothered to check at the moment) 
34.99 

Times: 
12:	00:32.62	x
11:	00:37.61	x
10:	00:36.55	x
9:	00:33.66	x
8:	00:31.20	x
7:	00:31.91	x
6:	00:37.45	x
5:	00:39.49	x
4:	00:35.20	x
3:	00:34.26	x
2:	00:27.62	x
1:	00:43.93	x

I gave up on CN for now, I realized it was WAY harder than I thought, not worth it at high speed really (look ahead would be severely crippled).


----------



## Samania (Mar 2, 2010)

I finished my homework.



Spoiler



thats a lie o_o


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 2, 2010)

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: *19.73*
Best Time: 16.92
Worst Time: 29.65
Standard Deviation: 1.0 (5.2%)

1. 18.91 B2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' B F D B F2 L2 D R' U'
2. 19.34 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D F2 D2 U' L B F D' F L2 B' D R' F' L
3. (16.92) U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F L U2 F' U L2 R2 F' L' B2 U'
4. 18.04 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L F' U' B' F D' U R2 B D' B' U'
5. 20.60 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F' D B' L2 R2 F2 R U L2 D2 U
6. 19.23 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U L' D2 F R D' F' U R' F D2 B
7. 20.67 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' L F D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R' U
8. 19.47 R2 D' U' B2 R2 D B2 D R2 B2 F D' U' F2 R' B' U2 R2 B' U2 R' U'
9. 21.65 D R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D B2 U2 F' R F D' L2 D' R' B F2 R' D' U'
10. (29.65) L2 R2 F2 D U' B2 D U2 F2 R2 B R2 U' L F' L R' B2 L' F D2
11. 18.91 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 L F' L' F' U R D R2 B2 R' F'
12. 20.46 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D R B2 D F' L2 D F2 L2 B' L' D' 

 .... did I mention


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> New pb average of 12 with roux, this is for you minigoins... (or however that is spelled, can't be bothered to check at the moment)



Goins, that's what Cola calls me . You can call me mini though.



gamemeister27 said:


> I gave up on CN for now, I realized it was WAY harder than I thought, not worth it at high speed really (look ahead would be severely crippled).



Yea, that's what I figured too. Good times though.


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 2, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.16 (σ = 0.30)
1. 3.12 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U F R2 
2. 3.14 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 R2 F 
3. 3.42 F2 R F R' F2 U F' R' 
4. 3.47 F' R F R2 F' U R U' 
5. 2.61 F' R2 U R U' R F U' 
6. (5.35) U2 R' U2 F R' F' R2 F2 R' U' 
7. (1.90) F2 U R' U' F2 R' 
8. 2.69 F U' F R2 U F' 
9. 3.13 R2 U R U2 F R2 F R2 F2 
10. 3.58 R' U F2 R2 U' F U2 F R' 
11. 3.16 F R U2 R U2 R' U F' U' 
12. 3.34 R2 U R2 U R' F R2 F R 

1st place in 2x2 at my next competition plz


----------



## Truncator (Mar 2, 2010)

6x6

Average: 4:06.34
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 3:57.08
Worst Time: 4:15.29
Individual Times:
1.	4:07.14
2.	4:03.70
3.	(4:15.29)
4.	4:08.18
5.	(3:57.08)

O parity on all except for the sub-4


----------



## Anthony (Mar 2, 2010)

Truncator said:


> 6x6
> Average: 4:06.34


You need to come to our next Texas comp.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6
> ...



I'll think about it


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2010)

PB average of 12, but I probably shouldn't count it because it was really lucky 

best avg12: 12.89 (σ = 1.43)
(16.23), 12.67, 14.84, 11.73, 11.33[PLL skip], (10.29[PLL skip]), 14.62, 11.29[OLL skip], 13.77, 14.63, 13.04, 11.00

Also includes 11.45 avg5 (σ = 0.20) with three lucky solves. In the first 37 solves of this session I had four PLL skips (10.83 10.46 11.33 10.29) and an OLL skip. Pretty damn lucky.


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I've just abandonned all other activity in my life that doesn't relate to square-1. This was sub 34 until I got that crap time at the end. GRRRR. It was a mega pop! Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow.



Was that your 2nd of the day?


----------



## TMOY (Mar 2, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, your 17 was a nice scramble



Got 13.16 on it and it could havee been faster 

Seems like everyone's currently practicing square-1...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I've just abandonned all other activity in my life that doesn't relate to square-1. This was sub 34 until I got that crap time at the end. GRRRR. It was a mega pop! Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow.
> ...



Maybe...  

I raced much of the second one online with somebody so it went quicker 



TMOY said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Also, your 17 was a nice scramble
> ...



I probably use a different method... actually, I just have really inefficient ways of doing things, as Joey will tell you, which sometimes leads to lucky stuff that nobody else would ever get because they would never have made such a mess of the first half of the solve


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Was that your 2nd of the day?
> ...


You're a mental.



CharlieCooper said:


> I probably use a different method... actually, I just have really inefficient ways of doing things, as Joey will tell you, which sometimes leads to lucky stuff that nobody else would ever get because they would never have made such a mess of the first half of the solve


Yeah.. and it makes me LIVID.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



RAGE. I will skype you later so you can explain things to me. KTHANKS. No doubt you actually went to uni today so won't be around... unlike me...


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

I did! I'm here now! Making stuff uppercase 

I got a 43.xx 4x4 earlier.. on a scramble with like 1 move for 2 centres.. I'm bad D:


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

My square-1 smells like burning. It was sub 32 for a long time during this average... shame I buggered up closer to the end. Best avg. 5 was 25.34 and best avg. 12 was 28.10.

Statistics for 03-02-2010 15:01:33

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 32.13
Standard Deviation: 6.55
Best Time: 18.65
Worst Time: 49.46



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	32.93	(6,6) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (-3,0)
2.	35.80	(6,5) / (0,3) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,1) / (3,4) / (2,4) /
3.	34.34	(1,-3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (6,4) / (2,5) / (1,0) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (5,0) / (0,5) / (1,0)
4.	37.81	(-5,2) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,1) / (-1,5) / (-5,0) / (-1,1) / (5,0) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (3,1) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,4)
5.	28.09	(-2,-3) / (6,-4) / (3,3) / (-4,5) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0)
6.	33.78	(0,2) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (6,4) / (-4,1) / (6,1) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (-4,0) / (6,4) /
7.	23.65	(0,-1) / (-5,3) / (3,3) / (-2,5) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,0) /
8.	39.93	(0,-1) / (-3,3) / (-3,4) / (3,3) / (-3,4) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (5,4) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-5,0) / (6,1) /
9.	33.41	(0,3) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,4) / (-1,2) / (2,4) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (4,3) /
10.	43.34	(0,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (-4,3) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (5,4) / (0,5) / (1,0)
11.	33.21	(0,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (-4,0) /
12.	31.97	(0,-4) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (0,5) /
13.	31.44	(0,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-4,3) / (2,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (3,1) / (3,0)
14.	19.03	(0,-4) / (6,-3) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (5,5) / (6,3) / (-5,4) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-3,3) /
15.	35.88	(0,-3) / (6,6) / (-4,3) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-4,1) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (4,4) / (-5,4)
16.	22.94	(-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (1,1) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (1,1) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (2,5) / (1,4)
17.	32.53	(0,-4) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (2,2) / (-4,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (4,3) / (-3,0)
18.	37.55	(0,-1) / (4,-5) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (3,1) / (2,0) / (0,3)
19.	30.59	(0,3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (4,5) / (-2,3) / (-2,5) / (0,4)
20.	45.09	(0,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,2) / (3,3) / (2,1) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) /
21.	28.25	(4,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (5,2) / (6,1) / (-2,3) / (3,4) / (-2,0) / (1,2) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (-5,0)
22.	33.75	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,0)
23.	37.50	(4,6) / (6,-4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (3,4) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) /
24.	21.69	(4,-3) / (5,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (-5,3) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,0)
25.	20.31	(1,-1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (2,4) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (-2,0) / (-5,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2)
26.	40.93	(1,-4) / (-3,6) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (2,0)
27.	37.56	(0,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (5,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,2)
28.	18.65	(4,-3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (6,3)
29.	27.65	(1,6) / (0,6) / (-4,2) / (-5,1) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (2,5) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) /
30.	30.18	(-5,5) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (2,0) /
31.	27.16	(3,6) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (2,4) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
32.	44.40	(0,2) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (2,4) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (4,5) / (-5,2) / (2,0)
33.	36.50	(0,2) / (6,3) / (-5,1) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (3,0) /
34.	35.00	(-5,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (6,5) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (3,5) /
35.	25.05	(-5,-4) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (2,0)
36.	31.41	(1,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (-4,5) / (3,2) / (-2,0) / (1,4) / (-2,4) / (-4,0)
37.	21.96	(0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,5) / (3,4) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (5,3) / (0,5) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1) /
38.	32.47	(4,-4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
39.	42.59	(0,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (4,2) / (-2,2) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (2,3) / (6,4) / (5,0) / (6,4)
40.	21.90	(-2,6) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (-4,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (-4,0)
41.	38.13	(0,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (4,4) / (1,3) /
42.	38.38	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (1,0) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) /
43.	25.52	(-5,5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (-3,5) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
44.	28.13	(6,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (-3,2) / (4,3) / (-1,5) / (1,1) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (-1,0)
45.	27.55	(-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (4,1) / (5,0) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (3,4) / (0,2) /
46.	20.33	(-2,6) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (5,3) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (0,1) / (-4,5) /
47.	25.31	(0,5) / (3,-2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,4) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-1,4) / (4,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
48.	40.03	(-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-5,5) / (0,5) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (0,5)
49.	26.02	(4,0) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (5,3) / (-5,0) / (2,3) / (3,4) / (5,0) / (-3,2) / (-4,2) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,0)
50.	26.41	(3,0) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (-5,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (4,5) / (6,4) / (1,2) / (2,0)
51.	32.88	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (4,1) / (2,0) /
52.	26.88	(0,2) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-2,4) / (-1,2)
53.	32.78	(4,-1) / (-3,6) / (-5,2) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,3) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (6,0)
54.	29.47	(0,6) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (1,2) / (4,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,4) /
55.	26.77	(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (6,1) / (-1,3) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (1,4) /
56.	32.06	(6,2) / (-5,6) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (-3,1) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
57.	24.27	(0,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (5,2) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (-4,2) / (2,4) / (-2,0)
58.	24.91	(-3,5) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (-4,0)
59.	24.33	(4,0) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (1,3) / (0,1) / (5,4) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (1,0)
60.	49.46	(0,2) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,3) / (6,5) /
61.	29.96	(3,5) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-4,3) / (4,2) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (0,4) /
62.	36.93	(0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (5,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (2,4) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (3,0)
63.	38.03	(0,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (-1,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (1,1) / (3,5) /
64.	45.88 (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (4,3) / (2,5) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (6,1) / (-1,4) /
65.	42.28	(0,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,4)
66.	39.05	(0,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (1,5)
67.	32.11	(0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (6,5) / (6,2) / (5,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) /
68.	34.38	(4,-3) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,1) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,4)
69.	35.78	(0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,3) / (5,5) / (-3,4) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,5) / (-3,3) / (2,0) / (-2,1) / (0,5) /
70.	29.22	(3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (6,1) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (-3,2) / (0,4)
71.	30.31	(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (2,2) /
72.	39.52	(0,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (3,1) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
73.	31.53	(1,3) / (-1,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-1,1) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-2,2) /
74.	37.16	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (4,1) / (-4,3) /
75.	30.09	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (1,3) / (2,0) / (4,3) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (6,1) / (3,5) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (0,1) / (-2,4) / (2,0)
76.	34.22	(3,2) / (0,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (2,0)
77.	24.27	(-3,6) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (-3,4) / (-5,0) / (6,4) / (2,2) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (1,0)
78.	28.05	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,3) / (2,5) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (4,3) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (6,4)
79.	30.66	(0,3) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,1) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
80.	33.13	(0,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (-2,2) / (-2,1) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4) /
81.	39.02	(0,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0)
82.	26.13	(1,6) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (-1,4) / (2,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-2,0)
83.	34.91	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (-3,5) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,0)
84.	33.80	(-3,6) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (4,2) / (4,2)
85.	33.77	(1,0) / (5,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (1,2) / (5,0) / (1,4) / (-2,5) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,0)
86.	35.50	(3,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (-4,4)
87.	31.75	(0,2) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-5,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0)
88.	39.33	(1,0) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (-4,3) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2)
89.	32.56	(3,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (4,2) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (0,3)
90.	37.94	(0,5) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (-2,0)
91.	35.52	(4,2) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-4,1) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (2,1) /
92.	23.84	(0,5) / (0,6) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (1,0) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (6,4) /
93.	38.61	(0,-1) / (-2,6) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (5,4) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (0,4)
94.	40.28	(4,2) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (-4,3) / (2,0) /
95.	32.30	(0,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (4,4) / (6,2) /
96.	33.97	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (1,1) / (-1,5) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (2,3)
97.	36.61	(3,5) / (4,-2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) /
98.	21.55	(1,6) / (0,-4) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (0,2)
99.	23.43	(-3,5) / (-2,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) /
100.	22.08	(0,3) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) /


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

Please stop @[email protected]


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> PB average of 12, but I probably shouldn't count it because it was really lucky
> 
> best avg12: 12.89 (σ = 1.43)
> (16.23), 12.67, 14.84, 11.73, 11.33[PLL skip], (10.29[PLL skip]), 14.62, 11.29[OLL skip], 13.77, 14.63, 13.04, 11.00
> ...




12.10 average of 5 

Anyway, Charlie's wish is my command


----------



## plechoss (Mar 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> plechoss said:
> 
> 
> > 3.55 official 2x2avg  now i'm 14th
> ...



My last comp was 4 months ago  And yes, I've been practising a lot (only 3x3, OH and 2x2)  that 17 in OH was 2GLL, and 18 was easy OLL and Jperm 
For 2x2 I use cn cll + some EG algs + own tricks


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 2, 2010)

I just had the weirdest thing ever
23.63 OH
Easy scramble and a PLL skip
Don't know if I will could it as a PB


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I just had the weirdest thing ever
> 23.63 OH
> Easy scramble and a PLL skip
> Don't know if I will could it as a PB



Niiiice!! Got the scramble?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I just had the weirdest thing ever
> ...



Don't sorry
I was on qqtimer and in my excitement I forgot to open a new tab 

Fairly easy cross
No pauses in F2L easy cases
Double sune OLL


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Very nice 
What you average for OH?


----------



## mande (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got a nice OH avg 5.


Spoiler



Session average: 35.63
1. 33.96 B U R D' B2 U' D' L' F L2 U2 R2 D L' D' L R2 U' R2 B U F R D' B2 
2. 38.16 D' U2 F2 R' U B' D R' B2 U2 R' L2 U2 R U' L' R D' F2 D L B L2 U' L2 
3. (32.62) F U2 R F2 R L2 U D' B L2 R' F' B' U' L D U' F' D2 F2 R2 L' D' B2 L2 
4. 34.77 B2 U F R' L' F' D F' U2 R U2 L' B2 D' F' L R' D U F B R2 D R L' 
5. (38.69) F B' D F B' L2 R' D R2 D2 B' L' R U2 F R' D2 F2 U F' D2 U' L D F'


32.62 was PLL skip, others were all non lucky.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



On a good day 55secs


----------



## plechoss (Mar 2, 2010)

OH
Average of 5: 17.03 


Spoiler



1. 18.17 F2 D2 R L D R2 L B' L F U' B' D' R2 B R B L2 U2 D' F2 B R' D2 L2 
2. (14.25) B' F2 D B U' B' F' D2 U2 B' R2 B U' F2 U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 
3. 14.39 U B R D2 U' F2 R B R2 U' R' D F' D U' B' L D2 F L2 U B2 U2 L' D' 
4. (25.20) D' U B2 R B' D F' B' U D2 F' D' L' U2 R' F' L' U' D F' R B R' F' D2 
5. 18.53 U' D' L D2 B' D2 F R U2 F D2 F R' U' B' U D2 F' L2 D R' L D L U2


14.25 non-lucky in here 
scramble - B' F2 D B U' B' F' D2 U2 B' R2 B U' F2 U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 
solution:


Spoiler



x2 R2 U' F' D 
z U R2 U' z' 
U R U R' U R' U R 
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' 
y' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Oh wow so that IS an epic solve!! I average like 36 and my pb is 27 I think lol...


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2010)

When I was averaging like 50 for OH I got a 22.xx PLL skip out of nowhere. It was my PB until I started averaging about 30


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Niiiice!! Got the scramble?
> ...



qqtimer needs cookies!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.21
Standard Deviation: 2.58
Best Time: 8.39
Worst Time: 19.66
Parities: 46
Individual Times: 11.51, 14.19, 11.68, 16.87, 12.00, 15.33, 13.80, 11.56, 15.63, 12.94, 11.73, 14.74, 15.41, 17.43, 16.24, 15.96, 15.33, (8.39), 12.22, 14.48, 13.96, 9.64, 16.37, 12.95, 14.53, 19.20, 11.17, 16.93, 11.88, 10.01, 17.30, 14.69, 16.71, 15.72, 15.06, 17.90, 12.57, 9.35, 11.61, 18.17, 14.93, 13.53, 14.58, 15.50, 11.65, 18.21, 15.04, 17.73, 16.27, 15.20, 15.41, 12.42, 13.75, 17.27, 13.81, 17.20, 13.54, 11.96, 12.64, 11.00, 17.14, 11.57, 13.76, 11.12, 10.54, 17.27, 11.42, 19.04, 10.72, 14.59, 13.07, 10.23, 11.19, 12.64, 12.82, 13.51, 16.54, 14.31, (19.66), 11.14, 12.20, 11.79, 17.68, 18.12, 11.59, 17.16, 15.51, 13.76, 14.20, 19.00, 11.49, 9.69, 16.20, 18.19, 13.30, 16.31, 13.64, 15.65, 15.16, 12.79

Sq-1 btw. For Charlie


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 14.21
> Standard Deviation: 2.58
> ...



Thanks sausage, now to examine. LOL your worst time is the same as my best times....


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2010)

19.xx is baaaad  But non-lucky 8 is ok  But only 4 sub-10 is  But I had quite a lot of 10s and 11s


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 2, 2010)

3x3 avg50: 12.84

11.60, 14.01, 12.81, 14.04, 13.41, 12.20, 10.58, (17.60), 13.71, 14.21, 13.45, 12.63, 12.47, 12.34, 12.88, 11.60, 12.10, 12.16, 13.00, (10.42), 11.73, 11.66, 12.51, 14.12, 13.26, 12.02, 13.46, 13.55, 12.49, 12.68, 11.76, 13.14, 14.10, 11.68, 12.98, 13.54, 13.21, 13.63, 13.64, 12.42, 12.28, 12.51, 12.42, 12.65, 13.13, 14.31, 14.08, 11.71, 14.01, 12.57

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.42
worst time: 17.60

current avg5: 13.55 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 11.85 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 12.97 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 12.21 (σ = 0.41)

session avg: 12.84 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 12.89

Consistent


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 2, 2010)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 4.66
worst time: 10.55

current avg5: 6.49 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 6.09 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 7.24 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 6.90 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 7.11 (σ = 1.15)
session mean: 7.15

Pyraminx. Not bad. I'm get a little better everyday.


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 2, 2010)

i got 6th in my first comp in 2x2  yaay haha


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

tjyahl said:


> i got *5th* in my first comp in 2x2  yaay haha



fixed


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 2, 2010)

4x4x4 PB avg12: 56.65

51.53, (1:05.74), 56.71, 58.55, 57.70, 58.77, 1:00.86, 59.33, 51.56, 56.72, (51.44), 54.77



Spoiler



1. 51.53 Rw' D' Fw L' F Uw2 D' U2 Rw B' F Uw2 F' R F' L R' Uw F2 Uw2 L B2 R2 L' Fw D2 B' Rw' U' F' B2 Uw B2 L2 R2 D2 U B' D' Fw'
2. (1:05.74) Uw' B' F' Uw' R' Uw U F2 R Fw' R' Rw2 F2 Fw2 B' Rw2 L' F U2 Uw2 B2 U2 D2 Fw Rw' U' F' Rw' F B U' Uw' L2 Uw2 L' R Uw D2 L2 D2
3. 56.71 Fw Uw' R2 Fw' L2 R F' U Rw' Uw U Rw2 R2 B U' Fw R' Fw2 F2 B2 D' Rw' D2 F Uw L B' Fw2 D2 F2 Uw2 F Rw' U2 B2 Rw' L2 U B2 D'
4. 58.55 Rw2 Uw D2 B2 Rw2 Uw U' R' Uw2 L2 U2 F2 L2 Rw' F' U2 Uw2 F' Uw' D2 Fw' R Fw2 B2 U' L F2 R D Fw' Rw2 D U R2 B Fw' D' L' Rw2 D
5. 57.70 Uw R' L' B R' U2 D2 L' R Fw F' Rw2 D F Rw Fw2 Rw L R D' Uw' R' B2 D2 R Rw U' Uw' D2 Fw' Rw' D2 R B' Rw2 F2 L2 D F2 U'
6. 58.77 U2 F Fw' B' U2 Fw U2 F' Uw F' Fw' R2 Rw' L2 Fw' R' L F U2 Fw R2 D' B Uw F2 R' L2 U B' Uw' U2 L' Uw' U' R Rw2 U R2 L U'
7. 1:00.86 U' D B U D Uw' F Rw2 F' U' L' R Fw' Rw F2 L' D L2 F D' B' R L2 D2 F' Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw Uw' F Rw2 F2 R2 F' R2 Rw' Uw2 Fw U2
8. 59.33 D F Uw Rw D2 Fw' F2 Uw2 F2 R B' R2 D' R2 F D Rw D' R D2 Uw' F Uw' Rw2 U Uw Fw F B' L D Uw U B F' L D B U2 D
9. 51.56 Uw2 D2 L2 U' F2 Fw2 D' L2 D2 Uw2 F2 U' Fw' R2 L2 Uw Fw2 F2 L2 F B2 Fw U2 F2 B D2 U2 B2 F R' Rw' F' Rw2 B' D Rw' U' Rw D U2
10. 56.72 Uw F2 U' B' R' F Rw' R' Uw Fw' L2 D' L2 D2 B R' Rw2 U2 B' L F' L' Fw' Rw' Uw' F2 D B R' Uw L Uw2 L R Uw2 U R' B' F2 Rw
11. (51.44) Fw Uw2 Fw2 R U2 R Fw' D B D B' D2 U L' F' B' D B Fw' U' B U' Fw' B' F' Uw F' U B Fw' F' U' Uw2 L' Uw2 D Rw Uw2 B D2
12. 54.77 Fw R2 U B R' F' U' L' Rw' U2 L R' F Rw B R2 Fw' U2 R Uw L' D' R' Uw' D2 Rw B' Rw B Rw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 R F2 U' Uw2 B Uw' F'


and it's a palindrome.




edit: I roll'd it to a 56.47 average :3

56.71, 58.55, 57.70, 58.77, (1:00.86), 59.33, 51.56, 56.72, (51.44), 54.77, 53.98, 56.58



Spoiler



13. 53.98 L2 D B2 Uw2 D Fw2 Uw Fw2 U' Rw U' R2 Uw' U Rw F' Uw R Fw2 F' Rw U2 R' Rw Uw F' Uw' Rw2 L2 R B2 D' B U2 Uw' R' B Rw2 D R
14. 56.58 R' Fw' U' R Rw2 Fw Uw B' F2 U' L U2 B' R' U2 Uw B2 D' U R L' B F' Uw F R2 Uw' Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw' Rw D' Rw' B F2 U' B2 Uw L'


 but now it's not a palindrome


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh PB avg of 12:

24.73, (30.07), 24.45, 21.56, 29.14, 27.32, 26.85, 26.68, 27.64, 24.58, 25.94, (21.32) = 25.89


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

I can only see square-1 when I open my eyes. Better, but not good enough.

Statistics for 03-02-2010 22:27:57

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 31.61
Standard Deviation: 5.81
Best Time: 20.66
Worst Time: 46.97


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	26.47	(0,-1) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,2)
2.	26.72	(6,6) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (3,1) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,1) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) /
3.	28.97	(0,-4) / (4,6) / (3,3) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (-1,2) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-5,4) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (4,2) /
4.	35.36	(0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (-4,3) / (2,3) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (2,1) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,1) /
5.	34.52	(-2,2) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (6,2) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (5,4) /
6.	32.27	(1,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (6,2) /
7.	27.38	(0,2) / (3,-5) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-4,5) /
8.	34.69	(-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (2,2) / (-2,3) / (-1,3) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (0,5) / (0,4) /
9.	24.00	(0,-3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-2,1) / (5,5) / (-5,3) / (1,0) / (0,3) /
10.	25.91	(0,-4) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,2) / (3,3) / (2,1) / (2,3) /
11.	37.11	(4,0) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-2,4) /
12.	40.55	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,5) / (-2,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (3,5) / (-4,3) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (0,4)
13.	39.50	(0,5) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-2,2) / (3,2) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1)
14.	31.66	(3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,1) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (5,0) / (4,1) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (4,2) /
15.	40.46	(0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (-5,2) / (2,2) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (5,0)
16.	35.91	(6,-4) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (2,1) / (-3,2) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,1) / (5,0) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (5,0)
17.	31.65	(1,0) / (-3,6) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) /
18.	36.52	(-2,-4) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,5) /
19.	34.55	(0,5) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (5,0) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,5) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,0)
20.	32.84	(6,5) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (1,0) / (5,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (-1,2) / (4,3) / (-4,4) / (-3,4) / (4,5)
21.	24.63	(0,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (-4,0) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) /
22.	38.65	(-2,-3) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (6,5)
23.	32.06	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-1,4) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (4,4) / (-2,5) /
24.	24.11	(0,2) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (2,3) / (-4,2) / (4,1) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (4,0)
25.	38.97	(6,5) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (5,3) / (1,0) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (0,5) / (3,1) / (2,5) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (2,3) /
26.	31.09	(0,5) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,5) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (6,0)
27.	41.47	(0,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-4,1) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (2,2) /
28.	33.47	(-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (-2,3) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (-4,0) / (4,3) /
29.	26.25	(-5,0) / (-3,6) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-5,1) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (4,2) / (-2,0) /
30.	36.25	(0,3) / (-3,6) / (2,1) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-4,1) / (2,0) /
31.	33.02	(0,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (2,1) / (2,1) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (5,0) / (2,1)
32.	27.47	(3,6) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-1,4) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (5,2) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0)
33.	32.83	(0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) /
34.	26.05	(0,5) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (4,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,5) / (2,4) /
35.	31.47	(0,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (2,2) / (4,2) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) /
36.	24.77	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-2,1) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (0,4)
37.	26.33	(-3,-1) / (3,-5) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (2,1) / (-2,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-2,2)
38.	42.46	(4,2) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (-3,3) / (-3,5) / (-5,0) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (6,4) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (0,4)
39.	35.86	(-5,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (-5,2) / (-1,3)
40.	28.36	(0,2) / (-2,4) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (3,0)
41.	27.34	(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (3,5) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-5,2) / (2,2) / (3,4)
42.	39.33	(0,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (-3,4) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (4,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,0)
43.	31.00	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (4,0)
44.	32.36	(0,6) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (2,1) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
45.	29.02	(0,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,2) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,4) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (6,0)
46.	29.86	(0,5) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (5,5) / (6,3) / (1,1) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (4,0)
47.	31.00	(4,-4) / (3,6) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (2,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (3,0) /
48.	26.28	(6,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-3,1) / (-3,3)
49.	32.65	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (1,2) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (2,4) / (0,4) /
50.	23.38	(0,5) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (1,5) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (6,0)
51.	22.81	(0,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (5,5) / (-5,0) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (4,2)
52.	33.50	(4,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (3,1) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (0,4)
53.	39.06	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (6,5) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) /
54.	41.28	(-3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (-3,4) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
55.	38.06	(-2,2) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (6,1) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (6,4) /
56.	31.53	(0,-4) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-3,2) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (-4,4)
57.	23.71	(0,5) / (4,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (5,4) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0)
58.	28.75	(0,5) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (4,3) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
59.	28.31	(1,5) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (1,3) / (3,0) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (0,2) /
60.	46.69	(0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,1)
61.	23.06	(0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (-1,3) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (2,2) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (1,0)
62.	37.97	(0,0) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (3,3) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (3,2) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-5,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-5,0) /
63.	32.96	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (6,4)
64.	29.18	(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (0,4) /
65.	34.91	(0,2) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (6,1) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (-2,4) / (0,2)
66.	29.34	(0,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,3) / (-4,1) / (-1,4) / (-4,2) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (6,0)
67.	22.34	(6,3) / (-3,-3) / (4,5) / (4,2) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (3,2) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,0)
68.	38.78	(1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (6,2)
69.	30.03	(3,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (3,5) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (5,5) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (2,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0)
70.	31.66	(4,5) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (-5,0) / (6,0)
71.	36.94	(4,2) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,0)
72.	46.97	(0,0) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-1,0) / (5,0)
73.	30.94	(-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (3,2) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (0,1) / (0,2)
74.	28.25	(0,2) / (-2,-5) / (5,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-5,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (2,4) / (2,0)
75.	30.16	(-5,6) / (-4,-1) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
76.	38.33	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (3,1) /
77.	37.09	(6,-1) / (6,-5) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,4) / (4,2) / (2,3) / (2,4) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (6,0)
78.	39.75	(0,0) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (-3,2) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (5,0) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (6,2) /
79.	36.53	(1,5) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (5,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (3,0)
80.	21.53	(0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,1)
81.	22.75	(0,5) / (0,-5) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (4,0) / (4,5) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (-2,2) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
82.	24.83	(-2,2) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (5,0)
83.	27.41	(6,5) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) /
84.	20.66	(6,2) / (0,6) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (5,0) / (2,1) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (4,4) / (-4,0)
85.	28.36	(0,-3) / (6,6) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (3,3) / (4,1) / (-2,5) / (0,1) / (-5,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,0)
86.	36.16	(3,6) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (5,1) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,4) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,0)
87.	26.86	(-2,-1) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (1,0) / (6,4) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-4,4) / (2,0)
88.	26.65	(-2,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,1) / (-3,0) / (2,1) / (1,0) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,4) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) /
89.	30.84	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (5,2) / (-4,0) / (-1,2) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (0,3) / (2,0)
90.	31.31	(0,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,3) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (2,5) / (4,4) / (-3,2) / (2,2) / (-3,0)
91.	32.88	(0,2) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (-5,4) / (-4,3) / (-1,3)
92.	38.94	(0,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (5,5) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (6,4) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (6,0)
93.	33.66	(1,-1) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (-2,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (0,5)
94.	36.52	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (-1,1) / (-5,0) /
95.	31.13	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (5,2) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) /
96.	22.96	(6,-4) / (-2,-5) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-2,4) / (6,0) /
97.	26.22	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (3,3) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (6,4)
98.	23.43	(-2,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (2,4) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (5,0) /
99.	24.56	(0,6) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (-2,5) / (-4,2) / (4,0)
100.	29.56	(-3,3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (5,5) / (4,1) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-4,5) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1)


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

Charlie: Are you remembering to eat and stuff? I'm getting a bit worried.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Charlie: Are you remembering to eat and stuff? I'm getting a bit worried.



To be honest: no.

I haven't been outside, slept or eaten for well over 48 hours.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 2, 2010)

She eats square-1s.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Charlie: Are you remembering to eat and stuff? I'm getting a bit worried.


Lol at IRC syntax XD.


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie: Are you remembering to eat and stuff? I'm getting a bit worried.
> ...



I'd offer to cook for you, but I know you'd swat me away *shrugs*

I'm an excellent chef :<


----------



## Escher (Mar 2, 2010)

joey said:


> I'm an excellent chef :<



And a bare-faced liar!

(we all know you've only cooked noodles for the past 6 months)


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 3, 2010)

Beat my PB by 00.01 seconds. My best session. No 30s!=)
Avg. of 12: 24.14

1.	22.28	D' B F2 L' F' D U' B' D2 B D' B2 F U L2 R' D' L' B2 L' F U F U B'
2.	21.64	B2 U L' R B' F R' U R' B' L' R2 F' D' B' R2 F' D' U' R B L2 F' U' L2
3.	26.57	U' F' L2 D U2 L2 D2 U2 L R2 D U' F R2 F' L2 D U L2 D' U2 B F' L F2
4.	20.80	F L R B' R' B F D' L' B R B2 L' R D2 U R D U' B2 F' D' U F' U2
5.	24.53	D' U2 B' F U' R2 U' B' U2 B' D B2 F L2 R B2 D' U' L2 U' L D2 U B' F'
6.	26.85	B F L2 R' B' F' U L2 D L B' R2 B2 F L2 B2 U F' D2 U' L2 B2 D L' R'
7.	26.70	L2 U F2 L2 B' D L2 D U2 B' U F' D U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R D' B2 F R' B D'
8.	(19.97)	L' D U B2 F2 L' F2 R F L' F R' F' D' U' B' L R' F L' R2 U' L2 B2 F
9.	23.10	R' B U2 L2 B2 D U2 F' L' D' L' R2 D2 L B2 F' L' R' D' U R' F L2 U' F
10.	26.50	R B2 F' L2 R B D L B F2 U' L2 B2 D U2 F D B' F' U R' D2 B D' U2
11.	(27.24)	D U' F2 D2 U' B2 D U L B F' D2 L' R' F R D2 U2 F2 D2 U' R B F L
12.	23.52	R B' F D B2 F' D2 B' F' L2 R D B2 F2 R2 U' B' F' R' F2 U' L' R' D F2


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 3, 2010)

LOLWUT 2x2

Average of 12: 3.37
1. 3.81 F' U' R' F R2 U R2 U
2. (3.88) U F' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F2
3. 2.68 F R F2 R U F U2 F U
4. 3.27 U R2 U' F U2 R' U' F R
5. 3.88 F2 U R2 U F' R' U R U'
6. 3.45 F U' R U' F' R' U2 F'
7. 3.45 R' F2 R2 U F' R F U
8. 3.77 U' F U R' F R U' R U2 R2
9. (2.34) U R2 U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F2
10. 3.55 R' U R2 F' R U' R U2 R' U'
11. 3.47 U' F' U2 R F U2 R2 F R
12. 2.36 U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R

too many easy scrambles... I usually average low4


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 3, 2010)

Finally was brave enough to change my icon. :3


----------



## keith_emerson (Mar 3, 2010)

PB 3x3x3 single!!!!

1. 20.46 B D' F D B U2 B2 D2 B2 F' R L U B2 R' F2 U2 F' D' F U B F2 U' B'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 3, 2010)

Average of 5: 11.70
1. 11.36 U' F' L2 B D F U F2 D2 L' B' D' L' F' L' U2 L D' F' L U' R2 B R' D' 
2. 12.77 B R2 D2 F D2 L' U2 B' F2 L B' L' F' R' L2 U B' R D F2 U' F2 D F R 
3. (10.62) U2 R2 L' D B R2 U2 D F2 R' U2 F' B2 L R2 F' U F' B2 U' B R D L F2 
4. (15.13) B' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' U F2 L F R D B2 F' L F' B' D B2 L2 F' D F' L 
5. 10.98 D2 L B' L D U2 B2 L' U L R2 F U2 B' F U' L B F2 D' U2 L' F' R2 L' 

Average of 12: 12.21 (SD = 0.41)
1. 12.63 F B' L2 R2 F' R2 D R L' D2 B' R2 U' D L' F2 B' U2 B' R' U' F2 D' R2 F 
2. 12.47 L B L' U' B U2 L2 R' B' L R' D' L U' R2 F2 B' R D U2 R U L' F' B' 
3. 12.34 B2 L D2 L D' L' U F' L2 B' F L' D2 B' R' B L2 F2 D B F R' D' B' D2 
4. 12.88 B2 F' D F2 L2 U' L R2 U L D2 R2 U R2 F2 U R' L2 D' F' L' U' L' D2 U' 
5. 11.60 L' D U R' U F L2 D' R' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' L2 F' U F' D' B2 F R2 B 
6. 12.10 U2 L' F2 D' R2 B' F2 R U2 R D2 L' U' F2 B D2 B2 U2 R' B D2 B2 L R' U2 
7. 12.16 R D' R2 D' U2 R2 D U2 F' L' F2 R2 U F2 U D R2 L2 B' U2 B' R L U' R2 
8. (13.00) F' D' F' U D2 R' B R' L B2 D B' D' U' R B R U R' D2 L2 F' L F B 
9. (10.42) L D2 U2 R2 B2 D B D2 R U R' F' U F' R' U D' B U D L D' L' B' U2 
10. 11.73 R B D' R' U R L D2 B D' L' F' L R U2 B' L' D B' D B2 D' R2 U2 R 
11. 11.66 F' R B2 R' U' B2 D L2 F R L' D2 F' L' R B2 R' F' L' R D L2 B2 U2 F 
12. 12.51 R2 U' F R2 L2 D2 F U L D B2 F L F' R2 U2 F2 B R2 F R' U' B' F L'


----------



## Muesli (Mar 3, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Average of 5: 11.70
> 1. 11.36 U' F' L2 B D F U F2 D2 L' B' D' L' F' L' U2 L D' F' L U' R2 B R' D'
> 2. 12.77 B R2 D2 F D2 L' U2 B' F2 L B' L' F' R' L2 U B' R D F2 U' F2 D F R
> 3. (10.62) U2 R2 L' D B R2 U2 D F2 R' U2 F' B2 L R2 F' U F' B2 U' B R D L F2
> ...


Dude, you suck at 2x2.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 3, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 5: 11.70
> ...


NO U

EDIT: 34. 9.51 D U' B2 U L2 D2 B' U2 R U B L' U' R' L2 U2 L F B2 L2 B' F D R F' 

x2 y' R' U' r U x
R' U R d R U' R'
U2 L U' L'
U' y' R U R' U' y L' U L
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 

58/9.51 = 6.1 tps


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh wow, solving without turning the U face? That's tricky. No wonder your 2x2 times are so bad.


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

Slight improvements on clock today, only did 12 solves:

New PB ave12: 15.36
New PB ave5: 14.76
*New PB single: 11.48 << Not massively lucky *


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 3, 2010)

<3 F-II

This is 3x3, NO U

Average of 12: 10.80
1. (9.01) U2 F' U B2 R F' B L B' U R2 L2 U' B' R D L' F' B2 R D2 R L' D' L' 
2. 11.19 L D2 U R' B' R' L F2 L2 U R2 L2 U R2 B' L' U L R B U' B L U2 R' 
3. 10.23 D2 L2 B F R D2 B' L D2 L2 F2 R' F D2 F U F2 R2 F R D' F' D2 F R 
4. 11.47 R' F2 D L2 B' R B2 F2 R L F' D R2 B R' D B' R2 F' D' B D' U' L2 D 
5. 10.29 L R2 F' D' B D2 L F' B' L2 U' L' U2 D L2 U' D B2 U' F2 R D2 U B2 L' 
6. 9.40 B' D F U R D2 U2 R2 D F' B' U' B D' F2 R L2 B2 F' D' R' B L' D2 B' 
7. 11.74 L2 D B R2 L' U2 L F U2 F' D2 L' U' B U B F2 L2 B D2 F' L R D' L 
8. 13.47 R' F' B2 D U2 R2 D' U R2 U' R U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L U' D' L' U' F B' D' F' 
9. 10.03 B' F2 U2 L2 U' L' F2 D2 U L2 R' B' L2 R D2 B2 F U' R' F2 D2 U2 F2 U' D 
10. (13.60) R L D2 F' B2 R2 D F R2 L' F2 B U2 R U F' D2 F2 R F' D2 F B L2 U 
11. 11.07 B2 U' F2 R' F' U B' R' F B2 L2 B2 U' R L U L U D' B' U L D2 L2 F 
12. 9.17 D2 R U' L2 R2 B U L' D R' L2 U2 F D L' F' R2 U B D2 L B' R U D2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 3, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> <3 F-II
> 
> This is 3x3, NO U
> 
> ...


Are you sure? Could've accidentally scrambled a 2x2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 3, 2010)

Maarten sub-11 on 2x2?!
NOWAY!

EDIT:
8.64 B L2 R2 F2 U R' U2 B U D R2 U' R2 F2 U' L U D' R D' B' L D F2 U2 

New non-lucky PB.
Self-invented OLL and my worst PLL (G-Perm: R2 u' etc.)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 3, 2010)

I suck at megaminx :3

first sub-2 sniggle and sub-2:10 avg5

(1:57.72), 2:05.63, 2:02.63, (2:11.84), 2:04.05= 2:04.10


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 3, 2010)

3x3 - 18.52 average of 100
Beat previous best by .01 seconds

But this time it was w/ a stackmat


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> got my es pack today and a 5x5!!!!!
> 
> I have never solved a 5x5 before and i got a pb of 3:16.



Lol I just saw this on page 176 of this thread

EDIT: On topic:

My accomplishment = I got a teraminx


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

New CrAzY 2x3x3 PB single: 1:11.16. I will get sub-1.

edit: Just got 55.57!

edit #2: Just got new PB a5 and single!

number of times: 5/5
best time: 50.40
worst time: 1:41.89

current avg5: 56.88 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 56.88 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 56.88 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 1:04.59

55.57, 57.55, 57.52, 1:41.89, 50.40


----------



## Novriil (Mar 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > got my es pack today and a 5x5!!!!!
> ...


So good 5x5 PB on first tries? Damn. No wonder he is so fast.. It's in his blood


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I suck at megaminx :3
> 
> first sub-2 sniggle and sub-2:10 avg5
> 
> (1:57.72), 2:05.63, 2:02.63, (2:11.84), 2:04.05= 2:04.10



roll'd to an avg12 of 2:07.46 and I got my second sub-2 sniggle

(1:57.72), 2:05.63, 2:02.63, 2:11.84, 2:04.05, 2:07.54, 2:10.06, (2:23.39), 2:05.24, 2:15.61, 1:58.94, 2:13.02

maybe I'll be sub-2 before TOS...


----------



## Escher (Mar 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 39.74
1. 33.12 (-3,3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (5,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) 
2. 37.32 (4,2) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-5,1) / (5,2) / (6,-2) / (-3,-4) / (2,0) / (1,4) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (0,6) 
3. 30.83 (1,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,5) / (-5,4) / (3,-3) / (-1,2) / (-2,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,-3) / (6,-5) / (6,-4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) 
4. 36.14 (-2,6) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (2,4) / (-5,4) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (2,6) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (1,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,-4) 
5. 38.33 (1,3) / (-3,3) / (5,5) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-1,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (4,6) / (0,-1) / (5,-2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,6) 
6. 38.70 (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (5,-5) / (-4,4) / (4,2) / (2,4) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,2) / (-4,4) / (2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-4) / (-3,4) 
7. 47.19 (-3,-1) / (1,0) / (6,-3) / (-5,3) / (5,3) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) 
8. (1:10.27) (1,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,1) / (6,-4) / (4,-2) / (3,-4) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (0,-4) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (3,-4) / (2,1) 
9. (17.95) (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,-1) / (3,6) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (0,6) /
10. 57.36 (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,5) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,-5) / (-1,-1) / (2,-5) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (-5,4) / (0,6) 
11. 32.44 (-2,5) / (-3,-3) / (-3,2) / (4,-4) / (-2,-1) / (-1,0) / (0,-5) / (-5,6) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (-3,2) 
12. 45.94 (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (-4,5) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (3,-1) / (-2,5) /

Ima go for sub 30 in < one week.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 4, 2010)

Square-1. Better standard deviation. Learnt better algs for some things, so a lot of this could have been faster, it's just my execution isn't great yet.

Statistics for 03-04-2010 01:13:26

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 30.69
Standard Deviation: 6.00
Best Time: 11.38
Worst Time: 43.38


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	35.44	(0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (1,0) / (-1,2) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (4,0)
2.	26.33	(1,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (5,5) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (6,3)
3.	26.55	(1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,5) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,4) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (6,0)
4.	29.21	(1,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (2,3) / (-5,0) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (2,0) / (2,1) / (4,4) / (2,1) / (1,5) /
5.	24.02	(0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,5) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (0,4)
6.	29.61	(1,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (1,5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (-5,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) /
7.	29.94	(6,3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (4,5) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (4,4) /
8.	35.13	(0,-1) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (1,0) / (2,2) / (3,2) / (-1,5) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (0,5) / (-5,0)
9.	33.69	(0,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (-1,5) / (1,1) / (5,5) / (1,1) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) /
10.	26.36	(-5,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (6,4) / (6,1) / (3,4) / (2,2) / (-2,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (5,4) / (-4,0)
11.	36.63	(0,2) / (0,6) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (2,4) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (-4,0) /
12.	35.68	(-2,5) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,1) / (2,2) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3)
13.	31.65	(0,2) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-4,5) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) /
14.	29.91	(1,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (-5,0) / (6,3) / (-4,5) / (1,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (6,0)
15.	27.80	(0,6) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (-5,2) / (-1,4) / (1,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,5)
16.	41.93	(0,2) / (-5,6) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (6,5) / (2,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (0,1) /
17.	26.77	(0,-4) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (6,4) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,0)
18.	30.59	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (5,1) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (0,5) /
19.	37.72	(0,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (6,0)
20.	42.63	(0,-1) / (4,4) / (-3,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (2,4) / (3,2) / (-4,2) / (6,0)
21.	31.33	(0,-1) / (0,6) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (-3,4) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) /
22.	18.52	(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-2,3)
23.	41.72	(-5,6) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (1,0) / (3,2) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3)
24.	28.83	(0,-1) / (1,-3) / (3,3) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (0,1) / (5,2) / (2,1) / (-2,5) / (6,0) /
25.	31.71	(0,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) /
26.	28.28	(0,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,1) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,4) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0)
27.	26.47	(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (1,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (1,0) / (6,3) / (0,5) /
28.	40.02	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,2) / (1,4) / (-4,0) / (5,4)
29.	29.65	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (1,4) / (-2,5) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,4)
30.	27.38	(0,5) / (4,-5) / (6,3) / (2,5) / (-5,1) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-3,2) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (0,2)
31.	17.27	(-3,-4) / (-5,6) / (6,3) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) /
32.	23.44	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (5,4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (-5,0) / (6,0) /
33.	23.93	(0,2) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (1,2) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (4,5) / (-5,0)
34.	33.68	(0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0)
35.	35.09	(4,6) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-5,4) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (-2,2) / (2,4) /
36.	33.08	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (2,5) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (-4,0)
37.	35.56	(-5,6) / (-3,5) / (-3,0) / (-1,4) / (2,0) / (4,5) / (-3,4) / (3,4) / (-3,5) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (5,0) / (1,4) /
38.	28.08 (-3,-4) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,1) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (2,0)
39.	30.25	(-2,0) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (1,0) / (-5,3) / (2,5) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3)
40.	34.78	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (6,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-2,5)
41.	28.96	(-5,5) / (3,3) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (4,0)
42.	28.96	(-5,3) / (-1,5) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,5) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-1,4) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-5,0) /
43.	35.52	(4,2) / (0,-3) / (5,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (5,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (0,2) /
44.	37.58	(-5,-4) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (-1,4) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,4)
45.	31.66	(0,5) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-2,3) /
46.	30.71	(0,5) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (5,5) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) /
47.	33.63	(0,0) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (4,5) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (4,0)
48.	27.05	(3,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (2,5) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3)
49.	42.22	(0,-1) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,1) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (-1,4) / (6,1) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-5,2)
50.	31.03	(-3,5) / (-3,4) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (5,0)
51.	33.43	(-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (2,2) / (-2,2) / (4,2)
52.	27.53	(-3,-4) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-5,1) / (6,5) / (3,0)
53.	38.15	(0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,1) / (6,5) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (-5,3) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (4,5)
54.	11.38	(-2,0) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (2,2) / (-4,4) / (4,4) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (2,2)
55.	30.55	(-3,-4) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (6,5) / (1,0) / (6,4) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (-2,0)
56.	35.88	(0,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (-1,4) /
57.	39.36	(-5,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (3,2) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (4,3) / (5,0) / (0,5)
58.	26.63	(0,5) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (5,0) /
59.	38.03	(-3,6) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (5,4) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (-5,0)
60.	40.11	(-2,-1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-1,4) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (2,4) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (-2,0)
61.	29.66	(-2,-4) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) /
62.	40.11	(3,6) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (-3,0)
63.	22.50	(0,0) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (-3,4) / (-2,2) / (2,4) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (4,4) / (-2,4) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (2,0)
64.	22.50	(1,3) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,4) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,3) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (4,0)
65.	24.97	(0,2) / (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (1,0) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) /
66.	35.53	(-5,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (2,2)
67.	43.38	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,2) / (-2,2) /
68.	35.78	(3,-4) / (6,3) / (4,4) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (-4,5) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) /
69.	31.56	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (2,1) / (-5,2) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-4,0)
70.	34.02	(0,-4) / (6,-5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (2,1) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (-5,2) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (2,5) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (3,0)
71.	23.06	(0,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (3,3) / (3,5) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (2,2) / (-2,5) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (2,4) /
72.	36.06	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (5,0) / (3,4) / (2,3) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (1,0)
73.	23.47	(6,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-5,0) / (5,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (3,3)
74.	23.75	(0,2) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (5,2) / (1,1) / (-1,5) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (0,1) /
75.	35.96	(-5,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (1,2) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,2)
76.	18.71	(-5,-3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (2,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (4,3) / (6,2)
77.	32.59	(4,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (6,0) / (-4,1) / (-2,2) / (4,2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (6,2) / (-1,0) /
78.	30.83	(0,-4) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,4) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (3,2) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) /
79.	23.50	(-3,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-5,2) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (-4,4) / (-1,0) / (2,4) / (0,5) / (3,0)
80.	21.68	(-3,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4)
81.	23.61	(0,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,0)
82.	23.53	(0,2) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (3,1) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-2,1) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (-2,2) /
83.	25.56	(3,-4) / (-2,4) / (-4,5) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (0,2)
84.	24.69	(0,5) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (-3,2) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,3)
85.	32.52	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,1) / (-1,5) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (5,4) / (-5,0)
86.	26.90	(-2,-4) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (-4,3) / (-3,2) / (2,1) / (1,0) / (-4,1) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (1,4) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (-3,0) /
87.	27.16	(0,3) / (-3,6) / (6,1) / (2,2) / (-5,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (2,0) / (2,0) /
88.	30.58	(-5,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (-5,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,3) /
89.	32.56	(0,0) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-4,2)
90.	32.34	(-5,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (4,4) / (1,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (-4,0) / (4,2)
91.	33.50	(0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (6,5) / (2,4) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,5) / (-2,2) /
92.	24.44	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,5) / (-5,3) / (0,3) / (5,1) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (4,3) / (-1,0) / (6,1) / (0,5) /
93.	26.18	(6,-4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (2,5) / (-2,3) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (5,3) / (-1,3) / (1,3) /
94.	32.68	(0,2) / (1,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0)
95.	27.33	(3,6) / (6,6) / (5,3) / (-3,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (1,0)
96.	31.80	(0,-1) / (-3,-2) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (2,3) / (2,5) / (4,1) / (3,2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-1,4)
97.	36.53	(0,3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (4,5) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (2,0)
98.	36.31	(0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,5) /
99.	30.93	(-3,2) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-5,0) /
100.	35.69	(0,-1) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0)





Spoiler



iamreallygoingcrazyandihaveonlybeenoutsideoncethisweeksofar


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2010)

What was the best avg12 inside that o crazy one.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 4, 2010)

joey said:


> What was the best avg12 inside that o crazy one.



I didn't even look, I was just looking at the session average. I just cleared and closed CCT. Nice one Charlie, your brain is really on it today.


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2010)

Why did you clear???
You could have done an avg1000 by the end of the week


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 4, 2010)

joey said:


> Why did you clear???
> You could have done an avg1000 by the end of the week



Well, there is a possibility that I did that already and just didn't tell you.

I'm only posting the averages that beat the previous ones in case you hadn't noticed....


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 4, 2010)

(10.59), 12.72, 13.56, 12.72, 11.93, (14.13), 12.97, 12.97, 12.68, 11.02, 12.72, 12.71

2x 12.97
3x 12.72
and a 12.71 to go with that. xD

12.60 average, not that it really matters


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > New CrAzY 2x3x3 PB single: 1:11.16. I will get sub-1.
> ...


Hmm... More PB's



Spoiler



number of times: 5/5
best time: 35.04
worst time: 53.45

current avg5: 43.36 (σ = 3.89)
best avg5: 43.36 (σ = 3.89)

session avg: 43.36 (σ = 3.89)
session mean: 43.71

38.20, 44.28, 53.45, 35.04, 47.59


Sub-30 here I come!


Spoiler



number of times: 5/5
best time: 30.99
worst time: 53.94

current avg5: 41.39 (σ = 3.86)
best avg5: 41.39 (σ = 3.86)

session avg: 41.39 (σ = 3.86)
session mean: 41.82

30.99, 45.46, 36.20, 42.52, 53.94


----------



## Forte (Mar 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.87
1. (2.69) R F2 U2 F' U' F' 
2. (5.58) F2 U2 R U R2 F2 U R2 U 
3. 3.41 R U F2 R' F2 R' F2 R 
4. 3.23 R' F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U' 
5. 3.75 U' R2 U2 R' U F' U F2 R2 U' 
6. 3.40 R2 U' F U R' F R F2 R2 
7. 4.47 R' F' R' U F' R2 F' R' 
8. 3.10 F' R U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R U' 
9. 4.22 R' U2 F2 R' F R U2 R' 
10. 3.24 R F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 
11. 5.48 R' U' R F2 U F' R' U F2 U' 
12. 4.38 U' F R' F' R' U2 F U' F' U2 

so ossim


----------



## TMOY (Mar 4, 2010)

New Square-1 average of 5 PB: 22.74, non-rolling. Charlie, you're slow


----------



## ribonzz (Mar 4, 2010)

average of 5 on 3x3x3 : 39,43


----------



## Shortey (Mar 4, 2010)

4x4 avg5:

57.29. =D No OLL Parities.
If I get little or no OLL parities in my next comp, hopefully I'll get NR avg, which currently is 59.58. =)

EDIT:

avg5: 57.18
avg12: 57.93


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 4, 2010)

Square-1!
Avg100: 36.90 (19.33/1:09.78)
Avg12: 33.01
Avg5: 26.65


----------



## Shortey (Mar 4, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Square-1!
> Avg100: 36.90 (19.33/1:09.78)
> Avg12: 33.01
> Avg5: 26.65



Now do it BLD!


----------



## Escher (Mar 4, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Square-1!
> Avg100: 36.90 (19.33/1:09.78)
> Avg12: 33.01
> Avg5: 26.65



Crap, you were serious about this race 0_0


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 4, 2010)

Can I join this race?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 4, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Can I join this race?



No


----------



## Carrot (Mar 4, 2010)

Odder said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



will I had no internet that day... and today was a wonderful pyraminx day, so I did them today x'D

1. 2.40 L' R B' U' L' B' U B L' l u' 
2. (3.70) U L' B L' R L B' R l' 
3. 3.29 U L U R' L R' U L R' l r b' u' 
4. 3.02 U' B U R' U B' L' b' 
5. (2.12) L' B' L B' U B' u' 
6. 2.31 B' R' B U' B U' B' l' b' 
7. 3.02 U' R L R L' B' R L' l' r b u 
8. 3.16 U B' R' L R' U' L' l r' u 
9. 3.10 U L B' U' B' L B U r' b u 
10. 2.44 L R' L U L B' R U' l' b' u 
11. 3.30 U B U B L' R B' U r' b' u' 
12. 3.25 R' U' R L' B L' U' l' r u' 

avg12: 2.93 (0.1 from PB =D)


----------



## Toad (Mar 4, 2010)

Odder said:


> avg12: 2.93 (0.1 from PB =D)



Wat.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > avg12: 2.93 (0.1 from PB =D)
> ...



=)

also new PB of 100 (pyraminx)... I'll put the time in the spoiler ;D

I really like my new Pyraminx, it turns like a dream =D



Spoiler



stats: (Pyraminx)
number of times: 124/124
best time: 1.84
worst time: 6.78

current avg5: 2.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 2.76 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 2.99 (σ = 0.33)
best avg12: 2.86 (σ = 0.36)

current avg100: 3.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: *3.31* (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 3.59 (σ = 0.90)
session mean: 3.60


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 4, 2010)

(1:49.94), 1:46.03, (1:36.67), 1:38.46, 1:46.21 = 1:43.57
Yay, OLL skip and CP skip on the sub 100's, respectively 
1:36.22 single too
Megaminx pwn


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally another 3x3 PB. a5 and a12.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.00
worst time: 27.58

current avg5: 24.13 (σ = 1.41)
best avg5: 20.60 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 22.48 (σ = 2.57)
best avg12: 22.48 (σ = 2.57)

session avg: 22.48 (σ = 2.57)
session mean: 22.45

21.24, 19.17, 24.30, 26.93, 19.50, 20.16, 17.00, 22.14, 25.27, 27.58, 21.11, 24.98


----------



## plechoss (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Finally another 3x3 PB. a5 and a12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So here are my times

Average of 12: 12.25 
(17.47), (6.80), 7.39, 10.75, 12.19, 11.72, 12.44, 14.80, 14.48, 10.94, 17.23, 10.58, 
Average of 5: 9.81 
11.30, (17.47), (6.80), 7.39, 10.75 
Best time: 3.33 
3.33 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 R2


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 4, 2010)

For a while-1 there I didn't think I'd make sub 30. This took a few attempts.

Statistics for 03-04-2010 21:47:43

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 29.90
Standard Deviation: 6.79
Best Time: 14.84
Worst Time: 1:05.05



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	16.56	(0,-3) / (3,6) / (5,3) / (-5,1) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (-3,4) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,1) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (0,1)
2.	27.61	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (5,0) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (-2,0)
3.	32.47	(-3,-1) / (4,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (-4,0) /
4.	36.68	(4,2) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (6,1) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,3) /
5.	37.43	(0,3) / (-3,-3) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (4,4) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (6,4) / (-4,3) / (0,3)
6.	25.13	(0,6) / (6,6) / (-4,4) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3)
7.	21.68	(0,2) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (0,5) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) /
8.	39.58	(3,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (1,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-4,3)
9.	28.84	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (-1,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (4,0)
10.	28.50	(3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,5) / (-2,0) / (5,2) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4)
11.	26.55	(0,-3) / (3,3) / (1,4) / (4,5) / (0,1) / (1,5) / (5,4) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,0)
12.	40.00	(0,2) / (6,-3) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (6,5) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (-2,5) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) /
13.	28.03	(4,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (6,4) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,4)
14.	24.40	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (-2,0) / (-1,3) / (4,1) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (-5,4) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (6,0)
15.	27.52	(-5,3) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) /
16.	33.22	(3,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (5,3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-4,4) / (4,0)
17.	28.77	(-3,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (6,2) /
18.	25.84	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,5) / (3,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (6,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-2,3) / (0,5) / (-3,0)
19.	27.46	(4,3) / (0,6) / (-4,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-5,1) / (5,5) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (5,3) / (0,3)
20.	32.59	(6,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-2,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (1,0) / (2,5) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (-4,0)
21.	22.96	(-5,-1) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (6,1) / (-3,5) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,2) / (-5,3) / (0,4)
22.	24.31	(0,-3) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (2,4) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (0,2)
23.	26.91	(0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (5,2) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (4,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,0)
24.	21.88	(-3,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,1) / (-2,3) / (1,0) / (-5,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,2) /
25.	28.59	(0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (1,4) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (3,4)
26.	14.84	(0,5) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) /
27.	30.69	(0,2) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) /
28.	25.65	(0,0) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (4,3) / (2,2) / (-4,2) /
29.	29.31	(1,6) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (-1,2) / (3,2) / (1,0) / (4,5) / (1,2) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (2,5) /
30.	45.33	(-2,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,1) / (5,0) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (5,0) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (-4,3) / (2,0)
31.	47.59	(-5,0) / (5,-3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (5,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (4,5) / (-4,4) / (5,2) / (-3,2)
32.	38.66	(0,5) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-3,1) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (2,4) /
33.	25.02	(4,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
34.	25.06	(0,-1) / (0,6) / (-5,4) / (5,5) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (2,4) / (-2,4) / (4,4) / (-2,0)
35.	28.50	(0,3) / (3,6) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (3,4) / (5,3) / (-3,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3)
36.	26.30	(6,5) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (6,1) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (0,2)
37.	25.55	(-5,5) / (6,6) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (1,2) / (6,0)
38.	32.90	(0,5) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (-1,4) / (1,0) / (6,4) / (-5,0) / (3,2) / (3,0) / (-4,1) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) /
39.	31.86	(4,-3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-4,1) / (6,2) / (2,2) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-4,1) / (-2,2) /
40.	31.69	(1,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-1,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,5) / (1,3) / (6,0) /
41.	37.81	(0,2) / (0,6) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (4,5) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (5,0) / (-5,0)
42.	35.88	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (6,2)
43.	18.44	(0,0) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (6,2) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,3) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (4,0) /
44.	23.66	(0,0) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (-1,0) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (2,0)
45.	31.97	(-5,3) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (0,3) /
46.	24.06	(0,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (6,2) / (-3,4) / (-4,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (-4,2) / (5,0) / (5,4) / (0,4) / (-1,4) / (2,0)
47.	27.34	(-2,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (6,0)
48.	26.44	(6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (5,1) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (-1,2) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (-2,2) / (6,1) / (6,0)
49.	22.55	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (2,1) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (2,5) / (0,4) /
50.	26.38	(-5,2) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (-2,2) / (4,5) / (-3,0) / (2,3) / (4,1) / (-1,0)
51.	27.06	(4,6) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (1,1) / (5,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) /
52.	33.38	(0,-1) / (-3,-5) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (-5,3) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (1,2) /
53.	25.80	(0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (0,5) / (1,2) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (-2,2) / (2,5) / (1,4) / (5,0) / (4,4) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
54.	31.58	(-2,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,4) / (0,3)
55.	31.72	(0,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,4)
56.	21.28	(0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,1) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (4,1)
57.	25.27	(0,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (3,0) / (-5,4) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (0,2) /
58.	32.65	(0,2) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (5,4) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (-4,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
59.	36.94	(1,3) / (5,5) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (2,0) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0)
60.	25.78	(0,6) / (-3,6) / (-4,1) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,4) / (3,4) / (-4,0) /
61.	28.43	(-2,-3) / (3,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (6,0) / (-5,1) / (5,3) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (1,5)
62.	40.43	(0,5) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (2,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) /
63.	24.21	(-3,6) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (6,4) / (5,2)
64.	36.68	(0,-1) / (3,-2) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-4,3) /
65.	28.38	(-5,6) / (2,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (-5,0) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (6,0)
66.	35.59	(1,3) / (0,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (5,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,4) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (0,4)
67.	23.05	(3,2) / (-2,-5) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (3,0)
68.	28.83	(-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (5,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
69.	28.43	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (0,3) /
70.	30.86	(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,5) /
71.	21.68	(4,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,4) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (0,2) /
72.	25.18	(3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,5) / (-3,4) / (6,4) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (3,4) / (4,2) / (0,2) /
73.	30.66	(-5,3) / (6,-4) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (3,5) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (4,4) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-3,3) /
74.	25.52	(-5,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (-5,0) / (2,3) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (5,4) / (6,5)
75.	34.33	(0,2) / (-5,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (5,4) / (0,1) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-5,5) /
76.	35.55	(-5,-4) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (5,2) / (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (-3,2)
77.	32.03	(0,3) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (5,5) / (4,1) / (5,2) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (6,0) /
78.	34.93	(0,-4) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,3) / (5,0)
79.	26.94	(0,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (-1,3) / (0,5) / (1,1) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (4,2)
80.	26.50	(6,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-4,2)
81.	35.80	(4,-3) / (-3,5) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (6,3)
82.	44.59	(6,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (2,3) / (-5,0) /
83.	35.47	(0,2) / (1,1) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (5,5) / (3,0) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0)
84.	35.36	(0,2) / (-2,6) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (5,0) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (2,4) / (2,3) / (6,0)
85.	29.25	(3,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (-5,5) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0)
86.	32.27	(4,2) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (5,3) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (-4,4) / (-2,4) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (-5,0) / (6,0)
87.	28.44	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (-2,5) / (6,1) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (6,4) /
88.	25.50	(3,2) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-2,4) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,0)
89.	23.41	(3,5) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (-4,2)
90.	30.88	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (2,1) / (5,4) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) /
91.	26.94	(3,5) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (2,3) / (4,0) / (2,5) / (2,5) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (2,1) / (0,2) /
92.	33.65	(0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (3,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-3,5) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (1,4) / (2,0) /
93.	30.90	(0,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,0) / (0,5)
94.	30.83	(3,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-1,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (0,2)
95.	34.69	(0,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,1) / (5,2) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (4,0) /
96.	30.41	(-3,-4) / (-5,-5) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (5,4) /
97.	1:05.05	(0,-1) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (4,3) / (0,3)
98.	26.90	(6,-1) / (4,3) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (4,0) /
99.	23.38	(4,-4) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (2,0)
100.	29.78	(0,-3) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (-5,1) / (5,5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,2)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 4, 2010)

Odder said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



What?!?! Wow. What type of pyra did you get? 


number of times: 50/50

best avg5: 5.88 (σ = 0.17)

best avg12: 6.27 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 6.79 (σ = 1.29)

I'm horrible at pyraminx. 

EDIT: Your worst time is .01 seconds below my average XD


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2010)

Hellz Yeah Charlie!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 4, 2010)

joey said:


> Hellz Yeah Charlie!



You want me. I mean.... YEAH. Why don't you do one too? I'd like to see how we compare! Also, none of this bollocks deleting times or DNFing because you did a bad solve! I know your sort  Also me come visit soon. [/offtopic]


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2010)

58.09 K4


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Hellz Yeah Charlie!
> ...



I'm too lazy to do one :/ it takes ages!
And I want to learn 2x2 CLL.

I've been programming all day, rushing to get this assignment done.

I'll try do one soon though.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 4, 2010)

7.08 ave of 100 on pyra. Haha. I was hoping that it would work out like that.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 4, 2010)

Had time to cube during my lunch break at school.

9.90, 10.46, 9.81, (9.53), (13.16) = 10.06
Beeeaaasstt. 

9.90 skipped PLL.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2010)

What the heck? Serious improvement? These were consecutive solves: 

31.891, 28.154, 26.451, 24.147, 18.626


----------



## Toad (Mar 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Had time to cube during my lunch break at school.
> 
> 9.90, 10.46, 9.81, (9.53), (13.16) = 10.06
> Beeeaaasstt.
> ...



Nice!! That's sub world rec... oh wait


----------



## Anthony (Mar 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Had time to cube during my lunch break at school.
> ...



I thought the same thing. ><


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2010)

6:10.94 on my first ever 2GLL time attack!
(That's sort of bad, I messed up twice during L set, and had to restore 2 f2L slots.)

EDIT: 5:25.69!
This is addicting! 


3.8 secs per alg.
Wow... I'm really slow. That's horrible. 
.-.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

I average 26 moves for the F2B. Pretty decent for using MB with fixed colours.


----------



## ianini (Mar 5, 2010)

Average of 5: 15.73
1. 14.86 F R' F2 D F2 B2 L' D' F' L U' F' R' L2 U B2 R2 D B' F' U' D2 R D U2 
2. 17.02 D' B R' B2 F U2 R' L' F' U' D L' F U B' R B2 U L2 B2 R F2 U' L2 U2 
3. 15.31 D L2 B D' F2 L' R' D2 U L U' B D F' B' D2 B2 R' L' D2 R' B R' U L 
4. (18.30) R' D R U F2 U D2 L2 U' B2 F' U' R B U' F R F2 U' D' L2 R D2 B U' 
5. (14.80) L' D U' L' R2 F' L' R B2 R' D' F R B U D2 L2 R' U D F' R B' F' D' 
Slow down and look ahead.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, I haven't solved a 4x4 in a long time, maybe since summer '09. I just got my mini qj 4x4 in the mail a few days ago. I just finished my FIRST EVER TIMED SOLVES with it.

The insanity is about to appear...

OLD pb - 1:33.29
NEW pb - 1:25.65

OLD avg 5 - 1:54.53
NEW avg 5 - 1:38.40

OLD avg 12 - 1:58.41
NEW avg 12 - 1:39.72

cubes solved 51/51 - 1:50.14
*take note on this, 1:50.14 beats my previous avg of 12 and 5 by a longshot.

I know I really suck, but the improvemnt on my first ever solves with it is insane. I also started out with a few early to mid 2:00 times. I didn't do anything to it by the way. No lube/mod. My previous 4x4 was an ES.

I love the mini qj 4x4


----------



## peterbat (Mar 5, 2010)

3x3:

number of times: 100/100
best time: *11.59*
worst time: 22.75


best avg5: 15.31 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 16.04 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: *17.20* (σ = 1.72)

...Getting closer to sub-17!


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 5, 2010)

New PB avg of 5-32.74


----------



## mande (Mar 5, 2010)

3x3 OH avg 12: 35.14, 36.62, 37.37, 32.94, 32.99, (31.67), (DNF(38.83)), 36.38, 36.10, 45.94, 36.22, 36.39 = 36.61

Possibly the first time I've done an average of 12 for OH. Decent time.


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 5, 2010)

mande said:


> 3x3 OH avg 12: 35.14, 36.62, 37.37, 32.94, 32.99, (31.67), (DNF(38.83)), 36.38, 36.10, 45.94, 36.22, 36.39 = 36.61
> 
> Possibly the first time I've done an average of 12 for OH. Decent time.



Just for fun, I had a go too. This is probably my first average of 5 (other than comp and maybe once for the weekly )

times :
42.12, 34.62, 41.01, 40.53, (28.47), 35.51, 38.81, DNF(16.04), 33.10, 37.04, 45.79, 35.10

stats: 
number of times: 11/12
best time: 28.47
worst time: 45.79

current avg5: 39.31 (σ = 4.65)
best avg5: 35.81 (σ = 2.34)

current avg12: 38.36 (σ = 3.79)
best avg12: 38.36 (σ = 3.79)

That 28 was non lucky. I got a 26 NL yesterday. 
Most of the sup-40s were G's.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Square-1!
> Avg100: 36.90 (19.33/1:09.78)
> Avg12: 33.01
> Avg5: 26.65



Don't you even dare think about getting faster than me at Sq1. It's all I have left  .


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 5, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 OH avg 12: 35.14, 36.62, 37.37, 32.94, 32.99, (31.67), (DNF(38.83)), 36.38, 36.10, 45.94, 36.22, 36.39 = 36.61
> ...



DNF(15.35), 23.01, 24.74, 25.70, 25.24, 27.80, 27.43, 27.53, 29.04, 29.42, 22.44, 25.18

stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 22.44
worst time: 29.42

current avg5: 27.25 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 25.23 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 26.51 (σ = 1.95)
best avg12: 26.51 (σ = 1.95)

session avg: 26.51 (σ = 1.95)
session mean: 26.14

Bad SD but most solves were better than the single NR


----------



## mande (Mar 5, 2010)

3x3 OH:


Spoiler



Session average: 29.92
1. 27.18 F R U2 R2 L2 D2 R' L2 U R' D2 F B' L' R2 D' B' R F' D' B2 D L2 U' L 
2. 27.54 B D R U L2 F L2 D2 L' F L' B D2 F' U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 L D' R' U2 L' 
3. (42.68) D R' L U2 L' U2 L2 B' F' L' R' U' B' D U B2 D2 U' R L' B' L' F' U' B 
4. 35.06 U L2 B D' B' F D R2 L2 F' B' R2 U2 D' B D2 F' D F D' R2 U B2 L' U 
5. (26.57) R' B U F2 D' L2 R' F' U L2 R2 B R' U' F L B' L B F U' L' D' L' R


Sub 30 average 5 with previous PB about 34s o.0

EDIT: Continued to do an avg 12, and got this:


Spoiler



Session average: 33.76
1. 27.18 F R U2 R2 L2 D2 R' L2 U R' D2 F B' L' R2 D' B' R F' D' B2 D L2 U' L 
2. 27.54 B D R U L2 F L2 D2 L' F L' B D2 F' U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 L D' R' U2 L' 
3. 42.68 D R' L U2 L' U2 L2 B' F' L' R' U' B' D U B2 D2 U' R L' B' L' F' U' B 
4. 35.06 U L2 B D' B' F D R2 L2 F' B' R2 U2 D' B D2 F' D F D' R2 U B2 L' U 
5. (26.57) R' B U F2 D' L2 R' F' U L2 R2 B R' U' F L B' L B F U' L' D' L' R 
6. 31.42 R L' U' B' U2 D' L U' D2 L' F2 D' F B D2 U F L2 U B2 F L2 F' B2 U' 
7. 34.40 F R F' D' B L D B L' F2 D' U' B U2 F2 U' F' D' R2 B' D' L' U2 B R 
8. 32.55 F D L' R F R2 B' D U' L' D F2 B' L' B D2 F' L' B' L2 F R' U2 R' D2 
9. 34.01 U' R D2 F R' U B F D U R2 U2 B R2 L B2 F D' B D2 R' F U' F' L' 
10. 27.68 B' L2 R D2 U' F B2 U F' B D L F' B2 D2 B R L' F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 B 
11. 45.08 D2 U2 L' D2 B R2 F D B' R U2 R' B U L2 R' D' U2 L U L' R D' R F 
12. (DNF) R B' R' D2 F' B R2 L B L' R2 F' B L B2 L' F' R2 F' D2 L' D R' F2 B2


Stupid last two solves.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 5, 2010)

I did 700 timed solves today (session mean 19.59, avg100 18.74) because I had the day off of school. I didn't notice this until about 20 solves after, but, sub-17 avg12. 

Average of 12: 16.95 (SD = 1.46)
Times: 14.59, 16.44, 17.18, (20.00), (14.21), 19.90, 16.75, 15.97, 18.83, 16.28, 15.08, 18.50


----------



## Muesli (Mar 5, 2010)

W00t! 

Average of 12: 19.12
1. 19.98 U' R F R' L2 B2 R L B' L' R' F R' D2 U L F' R L F' B' U' B' U2 B'
2. 19.03 R2 F' L' B' R' B' L R' D F' U' D2 F2 L B' R' D' R' U' F2 U2 B F2 R' L'
3. 18.84 D' U R L U F U2 B F U2 F2 R2 B R' B2 L2 B2 L B' L R2 B R' B2 L
4. 18.46 U' F' U' B2 D' R D' B2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 U' F2 B D' B' U L2 F2 R' B2 L' R2
5. (15.34) B F2 D' L2 B' U2 R F' D' F B D' L' D' R U2 L R2 D2 B' F' U' B F R
6. 19.56 L2 R B' D B F' U B2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 D L' R2 U D' R2 D2 U2 F' B' D B2
7. 17.74 L' R D2 U L F B' D2 R B D F B' L D' L' F' B D' F B2 R F B L2
8. 20.47 U B' D' U B2 U2 D B2 D2 U' L2 F L2 B' D' R F2 D2 L2 R2 D2 F' B R2 L2
9. 19.06 U' D' L2 U' F' R' D' R2 B' R D' L2 U F2 U' F B R D' B R' F' U R2 D2
10. 17.35 D U2 L B U2 D R2 L2 U B' F2 R2 D2 B' L D2 R' B' D2 L U2 R' U2 R2 U
11. (21.89) D' L2 F' L2 F' U F2 L' U2 B D' U2 B' U' F R2 D' L2 F2 L B2 D L D R'
12. 20.72 B' L D R U' L U F U2 F2 R2 L F B2 L2 R2 F L2 U L R' D L' D' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> W00t!
> 
> Average of 12: 19.12
> 1. 19.98 U' R F R' L2 B2 R L B' L' R' F R' D2 U L F' R L F' B' U' B' U2 B'
> ...



Nice


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 5, 2010)

Average: 29.25
Standard Deviation: 3.15
Best Time: 21.39
Worst Time: 35.97
Individual Times:
32.34, 28.44, 31.36, 31.52, 26.98, 33.73, (21.39), 32.00, 26.47, 24.44, (35.97), 25.26
Didn't expect to get this so fast


----------



## Escher (Mar 5, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Average: 29.25
> Standard Deviation: 3.15
> Best Time: 21.39
> Worst Time: 35.97
> ...





Anybody else around 35-40 want to race to sub 30?


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 5, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> DNF(15.35), 23.01, 24.74, 25.70, 25.24, 27.80, 27.43, 27.53, 29.04, 29.42, 22.44, 25.18
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 11/12
> ...





mande said:


> 3x3 OH:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 Sub single NR eh?Do it with 2 look OLL and without the G's .

times :
35.43, 33.69, 39.37, 35.72, 39.34, 42.03, 37.75, 39.30, 35.43, 34.35, 37.69, 32.31 

stats: 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 32.31
worst time: 42.03

current avg5: 35.82 (σ = 1.39)
best avg5: 35.82 (σ = 1.39)

current avg12: 36.81 (σ = 2.04)
best avg12: 36.81 (σ = 2.04)

My hand hurts.Much more consistent though.


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 5, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> Sub single NR eh?Do it with 2 look OLL and without the G's .
> 
> times :
> 35.43, 33.69, 39.37, 35.72, 39.34, 42.03, 37.75, 39.30, 35.43, 34.35, 37.69, 32.31
> ...



Or you can just learn OLL and the G's  
Sadly, even with one look OLL I usually take more than 5 seconds.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

16 today.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 5, 2010)

2x2x2

3.53 avg12, 4.35 avg100


----------



## Toad (Mar 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 2x2x2
> 
> 3.53 avg12, 4.35 avg100



Very nice.


----------



## mande (Mar 5, 2010)

Got an OH sub 35 average of 5 on vid. Lubing my cubes seem to drop my OH times down by like 3-5 seconds instantaneously. At my next comp, just before OH, I'll lube my cube thoroughly.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 5, 2010)

got my first 7x7 in the mail yesterday, and solved it for the first time. took me about half an hour... but I was going slow and trying to work out a solving strategy. I love this cube!


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 16 today.


happy birthday


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> happy birthday



Thanks , and you too iSpinz, but where did your post go?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > happy birthday
> ...



It dissapeared.:confused:

Happy miniBirthday!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> It dissapeared.:confused:
> 
> Happy miniBirthday!



 Sure it did...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > It dissapeared.:confused:
> ...



Ok, you got me.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 5, 2010)

2x2 mean of 50. 9.78. im glad my 2x2 average is sub 10 now. how come I use ortega, but my times are still slouching?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 5, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 2x2 mean of 50. 9.78. im glad my 2x2 average is sub 10 now. how come I use ortega, but my times are still slouching?


I use LBL and I average 7 lol.


----------



## Toad (Mar 5, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 2x2 mean of 50. 9.78. im glad my 2x2 average is sub 10 now. how come I use ortega, but my times are still slouching?



Learn to look ahead for PBL, should be instant recognition...

Also, just try turning much faster for every step.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 5, 2010)

Unmodded YJ4... best avg12: 55.78 (σ = 3.11)
(48.69), 50.82, 55.86, 57.70, 59.77, 1:00.37, 51.89, 52.85, 54.89, 58.34, 55.27, (1:08.70)


----------



## Faz (Mar 5, 2010)

4:09 7x7  (With 2:20 centers)


----------



## Parity (Mar 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 4:09 7x7  (With 2:20 centers)



??? Wow.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2010)

after failing a megaminx avg12 I did some 3x3 and...

Average of 12: 11.49
1. 12.31 D' F2 L U2 D2 R F2 U R' B' D2 L' F' D' R2 D B' U' B2 F R L' U L F2
2. (12.48) L' U' L' R' D2 U B U2 L' R F D2 U L' R' F L' F D' B2 R2 D2 R' B' D
3. 11.17 U' B2 F2 D' U B2 U F' D2 R2 U' F' R' L' D2 R F B2 L2 U2 D' F2 B' U F'
4. 11.64 L B2 D F B L2 B' D F2 L' F2 U B' D F' R2 D B' U2 B' D2 U L B' L
5. 12.07 U' B2 R2 U' B L B F' R2 B' U F' U' L2 F' B' D' L2 R' D B U' D L2 U
6. 11.24 B' R F2 R2 D L D2 R2 D2 U2 B F' R2 B' F2 U' B' L D F2 L2 U' F2 U' B'
7. 12.42 F2 L D2 R' B' D2 F2 R2 U L' B2 F L F D' B2 D2 B R' D R' U' F' B' L
8. 10.65 F2 B2 U2 F R2 B D' B F2 U' F' R U' R B2 D2 U' B2 F U2 F' R2 D' F' L2
9. 11.57 F2 D' L2 U' R F2 L' U R' F' R F L' R' D2 R F D B' U2 R' D2 R' L2 F2
10. 11.12 B2 R F' U' D2 R D' F R2 D' U' F' L2 R' B2 D U B' R B L2 U F U' L'
11. (9.61) F U D B F' U2 L' D R' F' B U F L' B R2 F' B2 U' D' F2 B2 R2 F' L'
12. 10.75 U2 R2 B' F' L2 R F R' D2 F L U2 R' B' F U R2 B' D' F U2 B2 D B U' 

no sup-12.5s :1
my old PB was 11.59 



edit: I ROLLED

Average of 12: 11.38
1. 11.17 U' B2 F2 D' U B2 U F' D2 R2 U' F' R' L' D2 R F B2 L2 U2 D' F2 B' U F'
2. 11.64 L B2 D F B L2 B' D F2 L' F2 U B' D F' R2 D B' U2 B' D2 U L B' L
3. 12.07 U' B2 R2 U' B L B F' R2 B' U F' U' L2 F' B' D' L2 R' D B U' D L2 U
4. 11.24 B' R F2 R2 D L D2 R2 D2 U2 B F' R2 B' F2 U' B' L D F2 L2 U' F2 U' B'
5. (12.42) F2 L D2 R' B' D2 F2 R2 U L' B2 F L F D' B2 D2 B R' D R' U' F' B' L
6. 10.65 F2 B2 U2 F R2 B D' B F2 U' F' R U' R B2 D2 U' B2 F U2 F' R2 D' F' L2
7. 11.57 F2 D' L2 U' R F2 L' U R' F' R F L' R' D2 R F D B' U2 R' D2 R' L2 F2
8. 11.12 B2 R F' U' D2 R D' F R2 D' U' F' L2 R' B2 D U B' R B L2 U F U' L'
9. (9.61) F U D B F' U2 L' D R' F' B U F L' B R2 F' B2 U' D' F2 B2 R2 F' L'
10. 10.75 U2 R2 B' F' L2 R F R' D2 F L U2 R' B' F U R2 B' D' F U2 B2 D B U'
11. 12.11 B2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B L' F B' D' F B2 D2 B2 L2 U' D L2 B' D' B2 D2 B2 D2
12. 11.51 U' L B U' L2 D B F' D U2 R F2 B2 D' F L' D R B' L U' B' D L' R'


----------



## Truncator (Mar 6, 2010)

I stopped practicing 2x2 for two months. Then I did this:



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.89
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 2.88
Worst Time: 8.73
Individual Times:
1.	4.11	R' F2 R F R' F2 R' 
2.	5.24	F2 R F' R2 F' U' R2 U F2 
3.	4.81	U2 F U' R F R2 U2 F' U' 
4.	5.52	F' R' U R' F2 R U2 F' R' 
5.	6.70	R F U F2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 
6.	4.84	R2 F R' U' F2 R F' U2 F 
7.	5.67	U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U' F U2 
8.	7.55	R' F U2 F2 R F' U F 
9.	3.91	U2 F R' F R2 U' R' F2 
10.	7.66	F R' F R2 U' F' R' U' R2 
11.	5.69	U2 F' U R' F' R' F2 U 
12.	5.75	F2 U F R2 U' F U2 R2 F' 
13.	6.89	R' F2 R' U R2 F U2 F 
14.	5.62	R U2 F2 R' U F' U' R2 F2 U 
15.	6.20	F2 R2 F' R2 U F' U' F' 
16.	8.55	R2 F' R' F R2 U' R' U' F' 
17.	7.70	U R2 U2 R U F R2 F2 U' 
18.	6.09	U R2 U' R F' U2 F' R' F' 
19.	5.86	U' R2 U' F2 U' F' U R2 F2 
20.	5.11	U R2 F2 U2 R F U F' U' 
21.	6.61	U F' R' U R2 U' R' 
22.	5.42	U2 R F' U' F R2 F2 U' F R 
23.	6.66	U R' U2 F2 U R' U R2 F2 U' 
24.	7.33	R2 F' U' F R2 U' R' U R2 
25.	5.80	R U2 R F2 U2 R' U F' R2 
26.	7.20	F2 R U2 R2 F' R U2 F 
27.	4.91	U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 
28.	5.86	R' U2 F2 R F' R' F2 U2 
29.	7.89	U2 R2 F2 U' F R2 F2 
30.	4.56	U R' F R F' R F' U' 
31.	4.83	U R' U2 R' U R F2 U' 
32.	5.23	F U F' U F2 U' F R' F 
33.	6.97	U F2 U' R' U2 F R' F U2 F2 
34.	6.48	U2 F2 R' U2 R F' U2 R U2 
35.	6.19	R F' R' U R' F' U2 F' U 
36.	5.47	U F' R U' R2 U F 
37.	5.94	U' R2 F' U R2 F' U' 
38.	4.86	U F U F2 U2 R' F U2 R 
39.	5.41	F' R U' F' R F2 R U2 
40.	6.98	U2 F R' F R F' R' U 
41.	4.74	U F' U R F U' R2 F U' F 
42.	4.95	R F2 R2 U R' F' U2 F' 
43.	5.38	R' U R' U2 F' U F R2 U2 
44.	5.19	F' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F' U2 
45.	6.28	R U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R F2 
46.	5.16	R2 U F' U2 R U' F' U' 
47.	6.75	F2 U' F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 
48.	4.92	U F U2 R' U' F2 U' R U' R 
49.	3.20	U' R' U' F R' F2 R F U' 
50.	5.91	F2 U F2 R' U' R' U' F' U2 
51.	7.55	U R F' U' R F2 U' F 
52.	7.17	U2 F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R' 
53.	5.84	U R F' U F' U2 F' U2 
54.	5.47	R F' U' R F U' R2 F2 
55.	3.08	F' R' U2 R U' F2 U' 
56.	7.47	F R U2 R2 U' R' F2 U R 
57.	5.86	U2 F2 U' F U F2 U2 R' U 
58.	7.45	U F U' F U2 R F' 
59.	5.97	U R U' R U2 F U2 F U' 
60.	3.78	U F' R U F' U2 F U2 R2 
61.	6.05	R U' R' U2 F2 R U R2 
62.	5.52	R F' U R F R2 U' F' 
63.	5.53	U' F2 R U2 R' F R' U2 F' 
64.	6.80	U R U R2 U R2 U F' R' 
65.	5.80	F U F U2 F2 U 
66.	7.44	R2 F' R F' U' F2 U' F2 
67.	5.48	F2 U F' R U F' R2 U 
68.	2.88	U R' F R2 F2 R F U2 R' 
69.	6.16	U R F' U2 F' U' F R F2 U 
70.	3.41	F' U R2 U F2 R F' U 
71.	6.45	R U' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U' 
72.	5.45	R' F R2 U' R U2 R F U 
73.	5.59	R F' R2 U' R' F2 U2 
74.	5.58	R F U2 R2 U' F U F' 
75.	5.58	F U F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' 
76.	4.95	R2 U' F2 U F' R2 U2 R U' 
77.	7.16	F2 R2 U F' R2 F U' F' 
78.	3.62	F U2 F2 R' F' U2 R U' F2 
79.	4.69	F R2 U F' U' R2 F2 U R2 
80.	8.73	R F U2 F2 R U' F2 U' 
81.	6.00	R2 F R2 F' U2 F' R' F' R 
82.	6.94	U2 R' F' R F' U R' F2 
83.	5.12	U2 F2 U R' F' R' U2 F R2 
84.	6.20	U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U F' R' 
85.	7.47	U R F2 R2 U R' F' R F2 R2 
86.	6.45	F2 R' F R2 F' R F2 U 
87.	3.97	U' R F' U F U' F U R' 
88.	6.61	U2 R F U' F2 R U' F2 U R2 
89.	5.70	R2 U2 R F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
90.	5.69	R2 U2 F' U R' U R' U' 
91.	4.95	R F2 U R2 U2 R F2 U R 
92.	5.48	U2 F2 U' F R2 U' R U R2 F' 
93.	6.55	U F U F' R2 U2 F R' U2 R' 
94.	8.56	F' U F' R F U' R2 F 
95.	5.14	F R' F2 U R' U2 F' 
96.	5.70	U2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' F R2 U 
97.	8.39	U2 R2 U R' U' F' R U2 R2 
98.	7.81	U' R F' U' F2 U' F' U' R' 
99.	5.30	F U' R F' U F' U F2 R' 
100.	5.88	U R' F U' F2 R2 F U' R2



5.01 avg. of 5
5.15 avg. of 12

This is with Ortega, by the way.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 6, 2010)

Average: 9.91
Standard Deviation: 0.73
Best Time: 9.35
Worst Time: 11.86
Individual Times:
1.	10.94	L2 R2 F L' B2 F2 D U2 F' D R' F D L R B U2 L R2 F D' U B L' R2
2.	(9.35)	U2 R U B' R2 B' F' L2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 F' L R2 D' U' B' F' L2 R2 U F' L'
3.	9.39	B' F' U' L R B F' D B L' U B L2 F L U B2 F' U F' L R' D2 U' R'
4.	9.40	L B D' U2 F2 R D U2 L R D' L F' D L R2 B' R U L' R' D F' D' U'
5.	(11.86)	L B D U' R' B F2 R B F' D' B2 F L2 R' D' R' B D L R' D B' U2 R'


i think i broke roux, BUT IM SO DAMN HAPPY THAT I DONT CARE!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 6, 2010)

first time i have ever taken the time to do a 3x3 mean of 100: 33.37


----------



## Truncator (Mar 6, 2010)

5x5 Average of 5: 2:24.19
(2:20.86), 2:22.92, (2:32.29), 2:25.35, 2:24.30

I switched the cores in my V-5s. I tried switching the center caps, but I destroyed one of them and two are glued too tight.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 6, 2010)

New PB avg. of 5-31.07


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 6, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 9.91
> Standard Deviation: 0.73
> Best Time: 9.35
> Worst Time: 11.86
> ...



wtf? O_O


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 6, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> i think i broke roux, BUT IM SO DAMN HAPPY THAT I DONT CARE!



What the toaster. I don't even get how you can do that. At least we know sub-10 is possible with Roux...


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 6, 2010)

My 3rd OH avg of 12
25.01, 23.73, 27.65, 26.66, 29.65, 23.23, 28.74, 24.79, 25.64, 25.17, 26.00, 24.48 = 25.79


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 6, 2010)

My first average of 100 ever: 28.89 (no, I'm not really that slow, have a look at the times to see why)


Spoiler



20.24, 23.34, 24.21, 23.38, 23.70, 22.89, 20.52, 23.53, 26.56, 20.95, 23.46, 31.41, 25.48, 27.73, DNF(24.49), 21.27, 25.44, 22.38, 23.14, 30.56, 22.90, 26.68, 24.05, 28.83, 32.05, 22.58, 20.36, 21.88, 26.12, 25.81, 22.90, 21.71, 34.95[POP], 20.16, 27.19, 21.15, 27.96, 21.43, 39.25[LOL, F2L fail.], 27.00, 37.02[POP], 22.07, 42.23[POP, PLL skip], 28.61, 22.66, 43.82[POP], 28.19, 23.62, 27.16, 21.28, 41.31[POP], 25.57, 30.38, 27.28, 21.51, 27.91, 19.14, 23.23, 58.53[****, POP, OLL skip], 24.16, 17.33[PLL skip, PB (I think)], 20.80, 23.02, 26.79, 23.03[POP], 27.71, 32.13[POP], 31.89, 32.36[POP], 26.76, 35.75[POP], 23.94, 22.86, 22.29, 31.17, 28.52+, 20.99, 27.83, 21.67, 27.35, 22.03, 44.28[POP], 23.78, 28.71, 22.70, 1:27.95[POP, took ages to find the piece], 28.82, 44.17, 23.38, 26.52, 27.91, 28.51, 22.32, 36.58[POP], 33.12[2 POPS], 1:47.17[5 POPS (yes, I'm serious), PLL skip], 36.54[POP], 28.51, 24.45, 28.89


That is 16 pops in total. I think I am going to order a new cube.


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 6, 2010)

5x5 PB 2:30.28

I average a bit over 2 minutes on 4x4 (my 4x4 is a Rubik's brand).


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 6, 2010)

1:43.91, 1:43.52, (1:27.46), 1:46.30, 1:51.30, 1:54.08, 1:47.02, 1:54.68, 1:38.19, 1:46.88, (1:57.00), 1:53.83 = 1:47.97

Megaminx  PB single too


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Average: 29.25
> Standard Deviation: 3.15
> Best Time: 21.39
> Worst Time: 35.97
> ...



For srs I will hunt you down and butt-rape you.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 29.25
> ...



I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

Morten said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



That would depend on how descriptive (graphic) you would like my answer to be.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 6, 2010)

Finally!

3x3 Average of 12: 10.97

9.92, 8.68, 12.35, 9.82, (13.85), (7.43), 11.22, 12.37, 11.82, 10.61, 11.84, 11.08

7 was a PLL skip


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 6, 2010)

Third accomplishment of the day: actually bothering to do a 2x2 a100.

7.86



Spoiler



Average of 100: 7.86
1. 8.58 U' F2 U' F' R' F R2 F U 
2. 7.20 R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F' U R 
3. 7.75 R U2 R F2 U F' R U' R2 U' 
4. 8.08+ F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 
5. 7.11 R F R' F2 R2 U F' R' F2 
6. 7.19 R F2 U2 F U2 R' U R' U' 
7. 8.41 U' R' F' U F R2 U' 
8. 8.74 F2 U' F R2 F U' F' R U2 
9. 7.59 R2 U' F R' F2 R' F R' F2 
10. 8.42 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' 
11. 7.27 U' F R' U' R U' R' 
12. 9.70 U F2 U' F2 U F' U' R 
13. 7.71 U2 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 R' U 
14. 8.42 U F U' F U R 
15. 10.01 F' U2 R F' R' F' U F' R' U' 
16. 7.79 U F U' F R F' R2 U R' 
17. 9.54 F2 R F' U2 F' U F2 U 
18. 6.95 U R U2 R F2 R U' F2 U' 
19. 7.43 R U F' R' U R' F R' U' 
20. (16.81) F U2 F R2 F R' F' R' U2 
21. 9.42 U R F2 R' F R F' R2 F' 
22. 6.87 R U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U F 
23. 10.29 R U2 R2 F2 U' R U' F2 R2 
24. 6.91 R' F U F R' U2 F R2 F' U' 
25. 9.30 F U R F2 U F' U2 R U2 
26. 11.53 F2 R' F' U R2 F' U2 F' U2 
27. 7.75 R U2 R F' R U' F2 R2 U' 
28. 5.74 R F' R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U 
29. 6.68 F R2 U' F R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 
30. 6.32 R2 F U2 F R' U2 R' U 
31. 7.27 U' F R2 F' R F' R U 
32. 8.86 U R' F' U2 R U2 F' U' R2 
33. 8.90 F R' F R' U' F2 U' F R 
34. 8.38 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U F R U' 
35. 7.99 U R' U2 F U' R' U2 F2 
36. 7.69 F2 U' R F' R' F R F2 R U2 
37. 8.33 F2 U F' R F' R' F R2 
38. (4.69) R F2 U2 R' U' R F2 R U' 
39. 5.76 F2 R F' R U' R2 U R' F 
40. 7.42 U F2 R U2 R F' R F' R U' 
41. 8.62 F2 U2 F U F' U' R2 U' 
42. 5.20 U R2 U R' F U2 R2 U' R' 
43. 7.00 R F2 U2 F' R U' R2 F' R 
44. 6.16 U F' R U2 F' U R F' R2 U' 
45. 8.14 F' R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U' F 
46. 6.91 U2 F2 U' F R' U F U2 R2 
47. 8.86 U2 R' U R U2 F2 R' U R' U' 
48. 6.95 F2 U R2 F' R' F' U R2 U 
49. 8.54 U R U R2 U' F2 R F U 
50. 9.03+ F R' F R F2 U2 R' 
51. 7.23 R2 F U' F2 R F2 R F R 
52. 7.75 U' R' F R2 F R2 
53. 6.36 F2 U' F R2 F R' F' U' R2 U2 
54. 7.99 F R2 F' R2 U F' R F R2 
55. 6.56 R2 U' R2 U R F2 R U2 R' 
56. 9.97 F2 U' F2 R F U' R' U' R 
57. 6.63 R2 F' R F' R' F U' R' 
58. 7.87 F R' U' F2 R F U2 R' 
59. 8.66 R' F2 R F' R2 U R2 F' 
60. 8.03 F' U2 F' R2 F' R F U2 R' 
61. 8.64 R F2 U2 R' U R' U F' R' U' 
62. 6.52 U F2 R2 F R U2 F2 R' U2 
63. 7.15 U' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F 
64. 7.11 R F U' R2 F U F U R2 U 
65. 6.24 F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 
66. 7.47 F' R' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
67. 6.99 R' F' R F' U2 F' U2 F' 
68. 7.92 F2 U2 R2 F' U' R U2 F' 
69. 10.33 U2 F U2 F' R F2 U' R U' 
70. 6.99 F2 R' U R2 U' F2 R F2 
71. 8.42 U2 R' U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 
72. 9.90 U2 F R' F2 R' U2 F U F' 
73. 4.77 R' U' F U R2 U2 R' 
74. 7.03 U' R' F' R' F2 R U' R 
75. 8.10 U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R 
76. 7.45 U2 F' U2 R U' R F' U' R' 
77. 8.86 U' F U2 R' U F U' R2 
78. 7.19 R' U2 F U' F2 U R U2 R' U' 
79. 9.02 R U2 F2 R' U2 R' U F' U2 
80. 6.95 U' F R2 F' U' R' U R2 U2 
81. 7.35 F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R' F R2 U' 
82. 9.62 F' U' F R2 F' U2 F U2 
83. 11.42+ F' R' F2 U F' R' F' R' 
84. 7.30 F R2 U2 F R' U' R F' 
85. 7.87 U' F U' F U' F R2 F' R2 U' 
86. 6.67 R F2 U' F R' F' U2 F 
87. 9.50 U F' R' U F' R' U R' 
88. 7.83 U R' U F U' F R' F2 R 
89. 6.16 R' U F2 U' F R2 U2 F' 
90. 8.50 F U' R' U F2 R2 U' R' F' U2 
91. 7.35 F' R U2 R' U' R F' U F' U' 
92. 6.75 F' U2 R U2 F' R' U' F2 U' 
93. 8.78 F2 U F2 R' F R' U R2 U' 
94. 9.85 R F2 R' U F2 R2 U F U' 
95. 6.88 R F U R' F2 U R2 U' F2 
96. 7.15 R2 U2 R F2 R F' R U' R 
97. 7.58 U2 F' U F R' F U F' 
98. 8.89 F' R2 U F2 U F2 U2 R' 
99. 7.03 R F R' U F2 U' F U' R' U 
100. 7.50 R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F' R2



QQ timer FTW!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 6, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Finally!
> 
> 3x3 Average of 12: 10.97
> 
> ...



Nice! Slower than Maarten thow 
Still don't believe him?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 6, 2010)

Completely effortless 6x6 times, all with double parity (on the last solve I even did OLL parity twice, because I'm stupid). These really aren't good times for me, and yet I am incapable of a sub 5 mean in competition :|

Statistics for 03-06-2010 13:54:25

Cubes Solved: 3/3
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4:56.14
Standard Deviation: 8.94
Best Time: 4:48.80
Worst Time: 5:08.72


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	4:50.90	2F F2 2U L' R' B2 U2 2B2 3R' 2U' L' B2 2L' 3R 2R' D' U B' 2B' 2F2 2U' 3F' F D' 2L2 F 2R 3F' 2U' F2 L' U 3R' 3U' 2B D2 3U 2U' U2 2B 3U2 2U' 2R2 2B' 3F2 3R 2R' U 2L' 2F2 D 3U2 2U2 U 2R' 3U2 U' 2B 2F2 D 3R D' 2B 3F 2F2 L' 3U' L' 3F' R B 2R' 2F' D' F 2L D 3U2 2B 3F
2.	4:48.80	2F' F 2R2 2F2 3R R U2 L 2L2 3R2 2R R2 2D 2U B 2L 2D' L D 3R' 2D 2F' D2 R F2 R 3F2 2F' F2 3R' D 3F' F2 2D2 L' B' 2B2 F 2U 2L2 3R2 R 3U2 F 2D' 2U2 B' 3F' L' D 3R' 2D2 U' L2 2F' D2 B2 D2 3U 2B2 F2 3U' 2R B2 3U' B' 3F2 D' 3U' 2U' U F2 U2 2L2 3R 2U 2B L2 B2 2F2
3.	5:08.72	2R2 2B 2L' D2 U' L2 2L 2U2 U F2 L' 2L' 3R' 2R' R 2B2 3F2 2F2 R2 D2 2U2 B 2R2 D2 2F 2L F2 D' U2 B' L D' U2 2F' 2D2 B2 2B2 2U 3R2 F L 2R F' 2R' 2B2 F2 D' 3R' 2D2 3U U2 L2 3R' B' 2U2 B2 2F 2R' R' 2B 3R' 2R2 B' D2 2D2 3U 2U2 3R2 2D' 2U' 3F D R' 3F' F' 2U2 F 2U' B 3U'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!
> ...



I've always believed him, I just find it so impossible to improve as fast as he did.. But it's Maarten, which makes it possible. 

And I'm still about a second faster than him on average of 50


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 6, 2010)

And single.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 6, 2010)

learned rob's 5x5 advanced edge pairing method.
33.20 3x3 average of 100.



Spoiler



1. 28.87 D2 F U R2 D' L' F2 L D' R F U F2 L2 U B U2 F2 L U L U2 L B L'
2. 33.20 F' D L2 U F' U2 D R2 U2 D' F2 R2 L' D U B L F2 L' U' L2 U2 B' D' L 
3. 32.50 D2 U F' D F R' D2 F L' F' L' F' D L2 U' F2 L B2 L U2 B L' F2 D2 R2 
4. 30.04 U2 R' U2 L D2 L' D' F D2 U L D' R2 B2 U2 B' R' L2 D F D F' R U' R' 
5. 32.32 R2 D' R' F R2 L' D2 B L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U D F' R2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 B' 
6. 33.92 R U2 F' B2 D L B R B U B' U' B' R' U L' F' B2 L D R2 L' D' F' B' 
7. 33.55 L D F L B L2 U2 L2 U' F B2 D R' F B' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R L' D B2 U2 
8. 36.19 D' L U2 L2 F' B2 D' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U B' D' B D2 R' B' L B' D U2 L 
9. 25.67 L B' F' L' F D2 R' U L2 R' F2 D2 F2 U L' D2 B U2 L2 D U' R2 B2 R' D2 
10. 27.92 U' F' B2 U2 D2 B' R D' L' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R' B D2 U F2 D U' F' U' R B' 
11. 33.29 B' U D2 B2 F L' U D R' F R F2 L B F2 L2 F B2 D2 L' F U B2 R' F 
12. 31.46 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L F2 L F L B' U2 L' D2 U' F B2 R' D' L F2 R2 U D2 
13. 29.31 R2 B D U L R F L' U' F' L2 F' R2 U' D' R U R D L' U' D2 B2 R2 L 
14. 25.32 F R2 B' R2 B' F R D' R' D L' D2 F L' R' B R F2 B' U2 F R' L B2 F' 
15. 38.37 F2 D' B' F L' D2 L U' D R' B L2 U D B' F D2 B' D R' L U' B2 L' R2 
16. 33.49 B F D2 B2 F' L F2 U R' L F' U2 D' R' U' D' R' F U2 R' U2 F2 B' L2 F 
17. 36.00 U L2 U' F L2 U L' U2 L B F R' U2 F' R B R' U2 L B F' D' R L' U'
18. 31.25 R' B' U' L2 F L' F2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U' D2 L' U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 D 
19. (DNF) B F' U2 F L2 D R B R' L2 U' R2 F2 R F2 D2 L' R U F U B U' F' D' 
20. 38.28 R B U2 L' D2 L R' U2 L2 U2 L2 R F R B2 L R' U' D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R2 
21. 46.98 F L' B U2 B L' F2 L R' B' U2 B' F' L D' L B' U' R F L D' B U2 B2
22. (22.23) F2 U D L2 U L2 U2 L' R' D2 L B D R' D' F U F D2 L2 F' D' R' L' U2 
23. 29.15 U2 F2 B' R2 L' F U2 R L2 B' L' U' L D' U B' L' U' D' B L D B' L R' 
24. 30.44 U' D R B2 L D U B2 F2 D2 L B2 L' R' U2 B F' L B' U2 F2 U2 B' L2 D 
25. 32.50 L F2 R L' U2 D2 L U2 D F' B D U' F2 L B2 L' U2 F R' U L F' L' D 
26. 33.77 R D U2 L' B' F' U D R' L2 D B2 U' L R2 U' L U D2 F R' F L2 U' F 
27. 29.38 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L B L' U R D' B D' F2 B L D R' D B' D B2 L R D 
28. 26.88 F U' L' B2 F' L B F2 L' U' R2 L2 D' B2 U2 F B' D2 U' F D R U' B' D' 
29. 44.82 F B2 U' D2 R F' D' L2 D2 B2 L' U B U' D2 L2 B' F' U F U B2 L D B' 
30. 48.69 U' B2 F' D2 R U2 R2 F' R B' F L2 B D' R' D2 R F' B2 R' U2 F2 L R' F2 
31. 34.91 D L' D2 B U' D' B' F' D2 R2 F2 D R L U2 F D' F' R' D R' L2 F' L B 
32. 27.20 R2 L F2 L2 B2 L2 R D' U B' L' B U' B2 L D2 F L' B2 D B D' F U' D 
33. 31.57 R D' L2 D U L2 U2 L D L' R2 F' U' F B' L2 U2 R L' F' B U' R' F' L2 
34. 33.52 B2 F2 U2 F2 B L D R B' L2 U2 R' B2 R U' F2 R2 L D U' B' D F U' F 
35. 42.99 F2 U' R' B2 R' D' L' U2 B F' R F' D' L R U' F U' D2 F' L' R' D F L 
36. 40.54 U' R' B2 D' B2 D' U2 B' D' U2 F2 B L2 R D L R' F B D2 U L U' F2 R2 
37. 32.62 R D U2 B' R' D F2 U' D L2 B2 D2 R L' B' L2 B U2 L' R' F2 L U F2 L 
38. 35.95 B F2 R' B2 D2 B' D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L' R2 U' D R2 F' D2 U2 B F2 L' D2 F 
39. 36.57 R L' B2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' F D U F2 L2 D' L' B R 
40. 25.27 R' U F2 D2 R F D2 B F' L R2 B U' B' R F' D L B2 U2 B2 F2 L' U' B2 
41. 40.95 B' U2 R' F U D' F R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L U F2 R2 U L2 U L' D' B2 R' D2 
42. 31.82 U D2 F2 U' F R2 F R L2 B D L' F2 R2 L B' D' F D' B2 L U' L' F' B 
43. 28.39 D U F' R2 D' B' U R' F U' B' L D U' L2 R2 D' R' F' R2 D' L' B' F' D 
44. 38.61 R' B2 F L' F U2 F B' R2 D' B U2 R B U' B' L' F R' F L2 D B D B2 
45. 23.55 L' U' R2 L F' U' F2 U2 D' F D2 B L R B D2 R F' D2 B' F2 D' R U' L 
46. 32.95 F D' F' U B D2 L F2 D2 L' U L2 B' L' F' U B U2 L2 R2 F B' L2 R2 F2 
47. 37.18 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L B D' U' B' L' D U L2 R' D' L2 D2 R2 D R B L D R 
48. 34.21 U F' L2 U2 F' R D2 U' R D2 L' F D2 R B R2 L F R' F2 D B D2 U' R2 
49. 33.61 R' L B' F2 U' B' R U R' D R' U L2 F2 R U F2 D' F' U2 D2 R' U F U2 
50. 26.57 D' F L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R F L U R' D' U' L U' B' F' U' L' F' D' R2 L' D 
51. 23.29 D F2 D' B L' U' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 B F L D U2 F' U L' F2 L U 
52. 27.76 D L' F2 L' U2 D' B2 R' D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R' F' D' L B' D' U R2 B2 U D2 
53. 37.79 D2 R' B2 F' L' F2 U R2 F D' F' L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B U D2 L 
54. 27.66 R' B L2 D2 U B' U D2 L' D2 U' R B2 D' F' D' B D' U F2 B D2 B2 L2 F' 
55. 38.48 B' F U L2 R' U F' B2 U B D' R U R L2 D' B2 U' D' F' B' R L' D2 F 
56. 31.90+ R2 F2 L D F2 B U L2 F D' B D' U2 B2 R B L' D B2 D R' B D' R D 
57. 36.96 B2 R D' L2 R U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R B D' U B D B' F' R D2 B D2 L 
58. 32.24 D2 L' B R' U' B' D B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B F' D' R2 D U F' R' B2 L' D F B 
59. 32.02 R' U B2 D' R L2 D2 B2 D' F' R' L2 U' D' L' D R L B' R2 L D' U' F2 U 
60. 34.86 U' L2 R' B2 U B' D2 R U' B D2 R2 B D' F2 L B U R' D L' D L2 U D2 
61. 34.79 L R D' L' F2 B R2 D2 L' U' D B2 D B F R2 U2 B' F L' B' R2 B U2 L' 
62. 28.89 U2 R' U' F D F B D2 F U' F R2 D' R' U' L2 R2 D' B U' D2 R D2 L2 U' 
63. 28.53 D F B D L2 F D2 B L' R2 F' L2 B U F2 L' D' F U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' 
64. 25.15 U2 B L2 R' B' D2 B R L' B2 R2 F B R' L B2 F' L R U2 R2 B2 D' B U 
65. 28.63 U R2 F' U' B2 F' R2 U' F D2 F' U' B' D F' R' U2 R' D2 F' U B D R2 U 
66. 27.58 D' U2 F B' L' B F2 L' F2 U' B' L D2 F D L2 U B' U2 B' L R' U2 B D' 
67. 29.80 D B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 R U' D2 B L' B F U2 B' R' L2 U' R' U2 L B2 
68. 33.86 B' R F2 D2 B' R2 B2 L R' U L F' R L' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R U' R' F D2 L2 
69. 40.39 B R' D U2 B' U2 D B' R F U D2 F2 L B2 F' U' L2 D' R2 U2 R D' R L2 
70. 36.07 F L F2 U R2 L2 B2 D U R B2 R B2 F2 U D' L R U2 F' D' L2 F' B D 
71. 45.85 B D' R' L' B U F L' R D2 F' B' U R L' B2 D' F2 B D U2 B2 R2 L F 
72. 39.29 L2 U F D F' U' L' R' U D2 F L B' U2 L F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F 
73. 41.34 F' D2 R L' U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L R2 U R' U F U B' D2 R2 L F R U' R B' 
74. 30.34 B2 D2 U' B R' L2 F R U2 F' U2 R' L F2 L' D' F' L' R' B' D2 B' L U2 L2 
75. 38.22 F L' F' B' D2 R' F D2 U' F D' L R' B' L2 F2 U' L' D' B R2 B U2 R' U 
76. 38.29 F2 D U' F2 U L' B2 R U' R F2 U2 F2 B2 D U2 F' L D F U R B2 R2 F2 
77. 33.96 U2 F U2 L2 B' R L' F' L2 U D' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 L2 F R B R2 U2 F2 D' R 
78. 31.11 R L2 U2 D2 F' L U F2 D R2 B2 F' L B2 F D' U2 R2 F2 L2 U' D' L B2 U2 
79. 35.46 L' U2 R F2 B U' L2 D' U2 B' F' L B' D' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F B U' D2 
80. 29.24 L2 U D' F2 B' U2 R' D F2 L' R' U R B D U' F' R2 F' D L' F2 L D2 B' 
81. 28.80 U' D2 L2 B D2 U L' U' F2 L' R' U2 D R2 U R2 D F' L' R F R' D2 B' D 
82. 30.57 R' B F2 D R' B' U' B D L' F' B2 L U' L R D2 F' L' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' 
83. 27.70 R' B' F R2 D' U' L' F L R' B2 L' R' U' F L' D L2 U2 F2 D F D F' R 
84. 36.11 F' B D B D2 F U B2 U2 D' B F' R' B2 F R L' B' D B' D2 U' B' L' F' 
85. 29.69 B D U2 F B2 L B2 D' L2 R' F L B2 F U L B R F D' R B2 L R2 F 
86. 34.65+ U B' D2 R2 F2 B U' L U L D B' R2 B D2 U' F' B' R' B2 R B L R2 U2 
87. 30.52 L B D' U R2 D' B U B2 R B2 F2 U2 B' F2 R' L2 F' U R2 L' D' U L U 
88. 32.74 D' U B F2 U D' B2 L F B2 R2 F2 D' R' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 U F U' L2 D 
89. 31.47 U2 B' D B' F' U2 F B2 D2 U2 B D' U L2 D U2 B' U2 D2 B D2 U' F2 U L 
90. 28.67 R2 D L2 D' F2 L F' R' U F2 L' F' R2 B2 D U2 L' U R2 U2 R2 L' F2 B' U2 
91. 53.24 U D2 F B2 U' R' U' D2 B2 L' D L2 U' F' D' L' U2 R B2 R2 L U' F2 U D2 
92. 34.31 R' B' R' F D' B2 U L2 B2 U' B' U2 L B2 F' D F B R' L D' U L' U L 
93. 27.36 F' D B D L' R U2 F' R D2 F' L R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U F' L R F' 
94. 32.05 D2 R B2 D' U2 B F' L B R' D2 L R' F' R2 D2 L U L2 U2 B2 L D2 F' L2 
95. 34.16 U L B2 R F' U2 B2 U F' R F L B F D R2 L2 U2 B F' D L' U2 R' F2 
96. 33.80 U' F' U2 L2 F' R' D B2 R' B L' U D2 L' B L' R U2 L' R2 F D2 R B' D 
97. 26.61 B F2 U' D' L B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R' D' U2 F L B2 L2 U R L2 U R D2 U' R2 
98. 37.93 D U F2 R U B U B' L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B' D2 L F U D2 R' B2 R' D 
99. 27.81 B' D' F' L' B R2 L F' D2 U' F' R D' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 D' B' L B L' F' U2 
100. 32.67 D' F R2 B2 F' D' R B F L2 D' B L' B2 D F R2 D' U2 R' F D' L2 R' B



Session mean: 33.29


Spoiler



1. 35.60 L B R2 F2 R' B' L F2 R' L' U2 L2 D U R D F U2 R L2 U2 B' U' F2 U2 
2. 34.60 D F B L2 U2 R D' L U F L' D' F R L U' F2 L B2 L2 R2 U' B D2 F2
3. 33.44 B F2 R B L B2 L' F D U2 R' L2 U' F2 L2 U' D' F2 L2 B' D' L U2 D' L 
4. 39.14 R2 B2 F2 L D B2 D B' D F D' F B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D' F U L2 R F 
5. 31.18 F' D F2 D' R F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 R L F2 R L' D R F' R B2 L2 
6. 36.00 R2 D2 R' D2 L2 R D' F2 L2 F2 U' B D F2 U' L B' F L U' L' D' F2 U F2 
7. 30.28 F' B L2 R2 B2 R' D2 U R2 F' U R2 B' R' F2 B' L2 F B' D R F' U R2 U' 
8. 31.64 B2 U2 B2 F D2 B R' U2 F2 U' D' F B L B2 D B' F2 R' F U' B R' L2 F2 
9. 35.04 R' F R2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R' D L F' L' B R' L U' F B' D' R L' B U F2 
10. 31.28 D' R' L2 U D R' D2 U' F2 B' U F U D2 B2 R B L2 U' L U D' B2 F' U 
11. 33.06 F L R' F U2 R2 D R F B D' B' R D R L B' U' B2 D2 F' D' B2 D' F
12. 33.07 B' U' B2 L2 U' B2 L B' U' R2 F' R2 L2 B2 L2 U B' F' R2 U2 B L' U' L2 U' 
13. 33.62 D' F' R' U R' D' F' B2 R B D' F' B' L' D U2 L' B' U2 F D F' R U' F
14. 35.99 R D R' B D2 U L2 R2 U' B' L2 D' R2 D' L' F L2 B2 D' L2 F R L' U2 R 
15. 27.91 L' R' F R F L' D' L' R2 F2 R D2 L' F B L B R' F2 R D2 U' L2 B' D' 
16. 30.65 U L' D2 U B F' L' D U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' D U' R' D2 R2 L' F2 L' R2 F2 
17. 31.50 R2 F' B2 U2 D2 L R U2 D' R F2 D L F B' R L' B2 D2 R2 D2 B R L2 B2 
18. 27.83 D F2 L' F2 D2 B' L' B R2 F2 B R' L' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B' F' L2 D' U' F2 U 
19. 34.83 L' D2 U F B D' F2 L' R U' F2 L2 F2 D B' D F L B2 F L2 B U R2 L' 
20. 1:11.01 F2 L' R U2 L' D2 U L D L2 B R2 F L2 U B F' L' B D' R L B2 U2 R2 
21. 42.39 L2 B' U2 R2 B D F2 L' U2 R F2 U' B R2 D' B' D B2 D U2 B' R L U' L2 
22. 28.02 U2 F2 R L' B L' B2 F L B R B U2 R2 F U2 B D B' U L U' B L2 F
23. 36.24 F2 U' L F2 R L2 B2 L2 U' D' F' B L2 D2 U2 R' D B' R D' L2 B' D' L2 U 
24. 27.71 R' D2 U2 F B R2 L D' B D F' D L D2 F' D2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 F' L U2 L 
25. 31.61 D' L2 R F2 L' B U' L2 F2 B R' L D L D' B2 F' D L2 U2 F B2 R2 U B2 
26. 37.03 F' B D' B' D' L' F' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F' U2 F L B' R' F' D' F U2 F B' D2 
27. 27.76 R2 U' L2 R' U2 L2 B D U' F2 L2 B' L' B2 F L U' R2 D' R D' B2 U B U' 
28. 29.49 D' F B' D2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 F D2 F U' F U' F D R' L2 B' D' U2 L' U' F 
29. 31.10 U F' U' F B D' U' F' U' R2 L U D2 F D2 U' R2 B U R' U L' F' B' R 
30. 28.04 B D' U2 B D B' L' B2 L2 D F2 R' B' L' B F' L F D B U2 F' R' B R'
31. 39.03 L2 F' B U2 R2 D' L R' U2 B' D U' L D2 F' U F2 B2 R' L2 D2 L2 R B' L2 
32. 33.76 R' B' R U2 R' F2 L' F R' U D2 B2 U L2 B' R2 B2 F L2 R' U2 B' F R' B2 
33. 33.84 B2 U2 F B R D' B2 F L F' B2 L2 D' R' F' D B2 L' U2 R2 D U R2 B2 R' 
34. 32.19 F L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 F' D U F2 L' B2 U D B' R2 F U F L2 U' F2 B2 
35. 35.17 F2 L' R' B2 R D' R B2 R F B' R L2 B' R2 D U2 R L2 U2 R' L' B U2 L 
36. 36.58 B' D2 B' F L D2 R D2 R D U L' D2 B2 R2 B F U R' L' F2 U R2 B D 
37. 30.82 F B R' F L R2 U2 B U' D B F R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F R U R2 D2 B2 
38. 37.45 D2 F2 R2 F' B2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 L' F' D R' L2 B' F2 U' D' L2 R' B R D' R' 
39. 30.03 F2 R F R2 L' U2 D2 R F D R' L D2 L2 F R' B2 L U' B2 U2 L U' D2 R 
40. 35.98 F2 B R' D F D F' R' D2 R' D' L2 U' F B2 D' U2 B' U L' B2 D2 U' R B' 
41. 32.34 R' U R2 D' B' L2 B' F D2 F' U' L' B2 D F B2 R D' R' U2 F R' F2 L2 F2 
42. 37.05 D R' F2 D F R2 L' B' D' B2 L B' U B' L U2 R2 D2 F L D B' D2 U2 F' 
43. 34.93 B2 L D F2 L' U' B U' L2 U' L' U' F B L2 F B' U2 D' L' F' B2 U F2 R' 
44. 29.13 D R2 U' L2 R U L' B F2 U R' F' D U F' U2 F U2 D' R F L F U2 R2 
45. 31.26 B U' F' D2 F2 U2 R' L2 F2 D2 B L' U2 D F U F R2 D' B' L' U2 B2 R2 U 
46. 29.63 U2 R L D2 L' B2 R D R2 B' F2 D R D B L' R2 U L' U F L U2 R2 F2 
47. DNF B' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' U R L U' F D2 B U F' U2 D2 L U2 R D' F B2 L 
48. 28.87 D2 F U R2 D' L' F2 L D' R F U F2 L2 U B U2 F2 L U L U2 L B L' 
49. 33.20 F' D L2 U F' U2 D R2 U2 D' F2 R2 L' D U B L F2 L' U' L2 U2 B' D' L 
50. 32.50 D2 U F' D F R' D2 F L' F' L' F' D L2 U' F2 L B2 L U2 B L' F2 D2 R2 
51. 30.04 U2 R' U2 L D2 L' D' F D2 U L D' R2 B2 U2 B' R' L2 D F D F' R U' R' 
52. 32.32 R2 D' R' F R2 L' D2 B L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U D F' R2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 B' 
53. 33.92 R U2 F' B2 D L B R B U B' U' B' R' U L' F' B2 L D R2 L' D' F' B'
54. 33.55 L D F L B L2 U2 L2 U' F B2 D R' F B' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R L' D B2 U2 
55. 36.19 D' L U2 L2 F' B2 D' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U B' D' B D2 R' B' L B' D U2 L 
56. 25.67 L B' F' L' F D2 R' U L2 R' F2 D2 F2 U L' D2 B U2 L2 D U' R2 B2 R' D2 
57. 27.92 U' F' B2 U2 D2 B' R D' L' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R' B D2 U F2 D U' F' U' R B' 
58. 33.29 B' U D2 B2 F L' U D R' F R F2 L B F2 L2 F B2 D2 L' F U B2 R' F 
59. 31.46 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L F2 L F L B' U2 L' D2 U' F B2 R' D' L F2 R2 U D2 
60. 29.31 R2 B D U L R F L' U' F' L2 F' R2 U' D' R U R D L' U' D2 B2 R2 L 
61. 25.32 F R2 B' R2 B' F R D' R' D L' D2 F L' R' B R F2 B' U2 F R' L B2 F' 
62. 38.37 F2 D' B' F L' D2 L U' D R' B L2 U D B' F D2 B' D R' L U' B2 L' R2 
63. 33.49 B F D2 B2 F' L F2 U R' L F' U2 D' R' U' D' R' F U2 R' U2 F2 B' L2 F 
64. 36.00 U L2 U' F L2 U L' U2 L B F R' U2 F' R B R' U2 L B F' D' R L' U'
65. 31.25 R' B' U' L2 F L' F2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U' D2 L' U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 D 
66. (DNF) B F' U2 F L2 D R B R' L2 U' R2 F2 R F2 D2 L' R U F U B U' F' D' 
67. 38.28 R B U2 L' D2 L R' U2 L2 U2 L2 R F R B2 L R' U' D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R2 
68. 46.98 F L' B U2 B L' F2 L R' B' U2 B' F' L D' L B' U' R F L D' B U2 B2
69. (22.23) F2 U D L2 U L2 U2 L' R' D2 L B D R' D' F U F D2 L2 F' D' R' L' U2 
70. 29.15 U2 F2 B' R2 L' F U2 R L2 B' L' U' L D' U B' L' U' D' B L D B' L R' 
71. 30.44 U' D R B2 L D U B2 F2 D2 L B2 L' R' U2 B F' L B' U2 F2 U2 B' L2 D 
72. 32.50 L F2 R L' U2 D2 L U2 D F' B D U' F2 L B2 L' U2 F R' U L F' L' D 
73. 33.77 R D U2 L' B' F' U D R' L2 D B2 U' L R2 U' L U D2 F R' F L2 U' F 
74. 29.38 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L B L' U R D' B D' F2 B L D R' D B' D B2 L R D 
75. 26.88 F U' L' B2 F' L B F2 L' U' R2 L2 D' B2 U2 F B' D2 U' F D R U' B' D' 
76. 44.82 F B2 U' D2 R F' D' L2 D2 B2 L' U B U' D2 L2 B' F' U F U B2 L D B' 
77. 48.69 U' B2 F' D2 R U2 R2 F' R B' F L2 B D' R' D2 R F' B2 R' U2 F2 L R' F2 
78. 34.91 D L' D2 B U' D' B' F' D2 R2 F2 D R L U2 F D' F' R' D R' L2 F' L B 
79. 27.20 R2 L F2 L2 B2 L2 R D' U B' L' B U' B2 L D2 F L' B2 D B D' F U' D 
80. 31.57 R D' L2 D U L2 U2 L D L' R2 F' U' F B' L2 U2 R L' F' B U' R' F' L2 
81. 33.52 B2 F2 U2 F2 B L D R B' L2 U2 R' B2 R U' F2 R2 L D U' B' D F U' F 
82. 42.99 F2 U' R' B2 R' D' L' U2 B F' R F' D' L R U' F U' D2 F' L' R' D F L 
83. 40.54 U' R' B2 D' B2 D' U2 B' D' U2 F2 B L2 R D L R' F B D2 U L U' F2 R2 
84. 32.62 R D U2 B' R' D F2 U' D L2 B2 D2 R L' B' L2 B U2 L' R' F2 L U F2 L 
85. 35.95 B F2 R' B2 D2 B' D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L' R2 U' D R2 F' D2 U2 B F2 L' D2 F 
86. 36.57 R L' B2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' F D U F2 L2 D' L' B R 
87. 25.27 R' U F2 D2 R F D2 B F' L R2 B U' B' R F' D L B2 U2 B2 F2 L' U' B2 
88. 40.95 B' U2 R' F U D' F R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L U F2 R2 U L2 U L' D' B2 R' D2 
89. 31.82 U D2 F2 U' F R2 F R L2 B D L' F2 R2 L B' D' F D' B2 L U' L' F' B 
90. 28.39 D U F' R2 D' B' U R' F U' B' L D U' L2 R2 D' R' F' R2 D' L' B' F' D 
91. 38.61 R' B2 F L' F U2 F B' R2 D' B U2 R B U' B' L' F R' F L2 D B D B2 
92. 23.55 L' U' R2 L F' U' F2 U2 D' F D2 B L R B D2 R F' D2 B' F2 D' R U' L 
93. 32.95 F D' F' U B D2 L F2 D2 L' U L2 B' L' F' U B U2 L2 R2 F B' L2 R2 F2 
94. 37.18 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L B D' U' B' L' D U L2 R' D' L2 D2 R2 D R B L D R 
95. 34.21 U F' L2 U2 F' R D2 U' R D2 L' F D2 R B R2 L F R' F2 D B D2 U' R2 
96. 33.61 R' L B' F2 U' B' R U R' D R' U L2 F2 R U F2 D' F' U2 D2 R' U F U2 
97. 26.57 D' F L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R F L U R' D' U' L U' B' F' U' L' F' D' R2 L' D 
98. 23.29 D F2 D' B L' U' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 B F L D U2 F' U L' F2 L U 
99. 27.76 D L' F2 L' U2 D' B2 R' D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R' F' D' L B' D' U R2 B2 U D2 
100. 37.79 D2 R' B2 F' L' F2 U R2 F D' F' L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B U D2 L 
101. 27.66 R' B L2 D2 U B' U D2 L' D2 U' R B2 D' F' D' B D' U F2 B D2 B2 L2 F' 
102. 38.48 B' F U L2 R' U F' B2 U B D' R U R L2 D' B2 U' D' F' B' R L' D2 F 
103. 31.90+ R2 F2 L D F2 B U L2 F D' B D' U2 B2 R B L' D B2 D R' B D' R D 
104. 36.96 B2 R D' L2 R U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R B D' U B D B' F' R D2 B D2 L 
105. 32.24 D2 L' B R' U' B' D B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B F' D' R2 D U F' R' B2 L' D F B 
106. 32.02 R' U B2 D' R L2 D2 B2 D' F' R' L2 U' D' L' D R L B' R2 L D' U' F2 U 
107. 34.86 U' L2 R' B2 U B' D2 R U' B D2 R2 B D' F2 L B U R' D L' D L2 U D2 
108. 34.79 L R D' L' F2 B R2 D2 L' U' D B2 D B F R2 U2 B' F L' B' R2 B U2 L' 
109. 28.89 U2 R' U' F D F B D2 F U' F R2 D' R' U' L2 R2 D' B U' D2 R D2 L2 U' 
110. 28.53 D F B D L2 F D2 B L' R2 F' L2 B U F2 L' D' F U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' 
111. 25.15 U2 B L2 R' B' D2 B R L' B2 R2 F B R' L B2 F' L R U2 R2 B2 D' B U 
112. 28.63 U R2 F' U' B2 F' R2 U' F D2 F' U' B' D F' R' U2 R' D2 F' U B D R2 U 
113. 27.58 D' U2 F B' L' B F2 L' F2 U' B' L D2 F D L2 U B' U2 B' L R' U2 B D' 
114. 29.80 D B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 R U' D2 B L' B F U2 B' R' L2 U' R' U2 L B2 
115. 33.86 B' R F2 D2 B' R2 B2 L R' U L F' R L' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R U' R' F D2 L2 
116. 40.39 B R' D U2 B' U2 D B' R F U D2 F2 L B2 F' U' L2 D' R2 U2 R D' R L2 
117. 36.07 F L F2 U R2 L2 B2 D U R B2 R B2 F2 U D' L R U2 F' D' L2 F' B D 
118. 45.85 B D' R' L' B U F L' R D2 F' B' U R L' B2 D' F2 B D U2 B2 R2 L F 
119. 39.29 L2 U F D F' U' L' R' U D2 F L B' U2 L F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F 
120. 41.34 F' D2 R L' U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L R2 U R' U F U B' D2 R2 L F R U' R B' 
121. 30.34 B2 D2 U' B R' L2 F R U2 F' U2 R' L F2 L' D' F' L' R' B' D2 B' L U2 L2 
122. 38.22 F L' F' B' D2 R' F D2 U' F D' L R' B' L2 F2 U' L' D' B R2 B U2 R' U 
123. 38.29 F2 D U' F2 U L' B2 R U' R F2 U2 F2 B2 D U2 F' L D F U R B2 R2 F2 
124. 33.96 U2 F U2 L2 B' R L' F' L2 U D' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 L2 F R B R2 U2 F2 D' R 
125. 31.11 R L2 U2 D2 F' L U F2 D R2 B2 F' L B2 F D' U2 R2 F2 L2 U' D' L B2 U2 
126. 35.46 L' U2 R F2 B U' L2 D' U2 B' F' L B' D' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F B U' D2 
127. 29.24 L2 U D' F2 B' U2 R' D F2 L' R' U R B D U' F' R2 F' D L' F2 L D2 B' 
128. 28.80 U' D2 L2 B D2 U L' U' F2 L' R' U2 D R2 U R2 D F' L' R F R' D2 B' D 
129. 30.57 R' B F2 D R' B' U' B D L' F' B2 L U' L R D2 F' L' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' 
130. 27.70 R' B' F R2 D' U' L' F L R' B2 L' R' U' F L' D L2 U2 F2 D F D F' R 
131. 36.11 F' B D B D2 F U B2 U2 D' B F' R' B2 F R L' B' D B' D2 U' B' L' F' 
132. 29.69 B D U2 F B2 L B2 D' L2 R' F L B2 F U L B R F D' R B2 L R2 F
133. 34.65+ U B' D2 R2 F2 B U' L U L D B' R2 B D2 U' F' B' R' B2 R B L R2 U2 
134. 30.52 L B D' U R2 D' B U B2 R B2 F2 U2 B' F2 R' L2 F' U R2 L' D' U L U 
135. 32.74 D' U B F2 U D' B2 L F B2 R2 F2 D' R' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 U F U' L2 D 
136. 31.47 U2 B' D B' F' U2 F B2 D2 U2 B D' U L2 D U2 B' U2 D2 B D2 U' F2 U L 
137. 28.67 R2 D L2 D' F2 L F' R' U F2 L' F' R2 B2 D U2 L' U R2 U2 R2 L' F2 B' U2 
138. 53.24 U D2 F B2 U' R' U' D2 B2 L' D L2 U' F' D' L' U2 R B2 R2 L U' F2 U D2 
139. 34.31 R' B' R' F D' B2 U L2 B2 U' B' U2 L B2 F' D F B R' L D' U L' U L 
140. 27.36 F' D B D L' R U2 F' R D2 F' L R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U F' L R F' 
141. 32.05 D2 R B2 D' U2 B F' L B R' D2 L R' F' R2 D2 L U L2 U2 B2 L D2 F' L2 
142. 34.16 U L B2 R F' U2 B2 U F' R F L B F D R2 L2 U2 B F' D L' U2 R' F2 
143. 33.80 U' F' U2 L2 F' R' D B2 R' B L' U D2 L' B L' R U2 L' R2 F D2 R B' D 
144. 26.61 B F2 U' D' L B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R' D' U2 F L B2 L2 U R L2 U R D2 U' R2 
145. 37.93 D U F2 R U B U B' L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B' D2 L F U D2 R' B2 R' D 
146. 27.81 B' D' F' L' B R2 L F' D2 U' F' R D' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 D' B' L B L' F' U2 
147. 32.67 D' F R2 B2 F' D' R B F L2 D' B L' B2 D F R2 D' U2 R' F D' L2 R' B 
148. 39.87 F' R2 L' D2 U' B' U' B2 R D R D2 F2 B' U L' D F U' R U L2 F2 D' L2 
149. 27.07 U2 L D' R2 F2 U2 B D R D R' L' U2 L R2 D U2 R' B D R U2 F2 U' R' 
150. 28.09 U F2 R2 B' L R U' D' L2 F' L B2 U2 R B U2 D2 R F' R F2 B L' B D2


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ Please use spoiler tags for stuff like that. EDIT: Thanks.




BigGreen said:


> i think i broke roux, BUT IM SO DAMN HAPPY THAT I DONT CARE!



Broke Roux how?

Congrats, on the sub-10. Very impressive!


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 6, 2010)

first sub-30 solve (28.29)! Non lucky! kind of... 

I use 4LLL. and it turned out as a 3LLL. the corners were already permuted. Is that considered lucky?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 6, 2010)

I know I already told you, but wowomg biggreen.

I have a new 2x2x2 single PB; 0.57

The scramble was; R' U2 R

ololol


----------



## Shortey (Mar 6, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I know I already told you, but wowomg biggreen.
> 
> I have a new 2x2x2 single PB; 0.57
> 
> ...



2x2 single = LOL


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 6, 2010)

2:36.58 5x5 solve


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't believe it.
My best session ever.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.64
worst time: 18.75

current avg5: 13.55 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 10.56 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 13.12 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 11.34 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 12.37 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 12.45

Individual times:
10.50, 13.58, 11.98, 12.19, 11.02, 12.73, 12.68, 11.54, (9.64), 11.95, 14.74, 11.26, 11.95, 12.00, 13.31, 9.74, 9.93, 11.18, 10.56, 12.14, 12.79, 15.77, 12.19, 13.70, 11.76, 10.66, 11.36, 16.19, 14.69, 14.48, 11.09, 10.80, 10.74, 13.00, 9.66, 10.51, 15.47, 12.51, 15.57, 11.89, 11.20, 11.20, 13.38, 15.06, 10.48, (18.75), 12.79, 13.38, 12.25, 14.48

4 sub-10s.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes said:


> I can't believe it.
> My best session ever.
> 
> best time: 9.64
> ...



Seriously dude, stop! Your improvement is freaking me out!  But nicely done... I guess...


----------



## Escher (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes said:


> I can't believe it.
> My best session ever.
> 
> number of times: 50/50
> ...



*Sigh* You remind me of me six months ago 
Good job!

Btw, do you have/use msn?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> Btw, do you have/use msn?



I don't think you should convince him to stop cubing. A hitman will do the job now, I guess...


----------



## Muesli (Mar 6, 2010)

Problem is he could probably beat the hitman with his blindfold on


----------



## plechoss (Mar 6, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1957 - I'm still using a primitive edge pairing method


----------



## ianini (Mar 6, 2010)

6x6 pb!
4:59.36
W/ an unmodded vcube. I've never taken it apart.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 6, 2010)

ianini said:


> 6x6 pb!
> 4:59.36
> W/ an unmodded vcube. I've never taken it apart.



O.O
If I do like 3 moves, my 6x6 explodes.


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 6, 2010)

Got a Roux PB AO5 today on the ride over to MIT :O
(27.33)
28.27
27.69
28.24
(36.83)
= 28.06!
It's a shame that when I got there I averaged 48 D:


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Mar 7, 2010)

PB pyraminx average of 5
5.50, 7.39, 5.19, 6.71, 4.43 = 5.80


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 7, 2010)

OH, all non lucky:

41.36, 44.17, (36.22), 45.05, 40.54, 41.67, 44.16, 48.52, (DNF), 44.06, 37.06, 51.10, 43.96, 40.40

best time: 36.22
worst time: 51.10
best avg5: 42.02 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 43.65 (σ = 3.86)


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 7, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > i think i broke roux, BUT IM SO DAMN HAPPY THAT I DONT CARE!
> ...



i think its the first sub-10 average without fridrich


----------



## ianini (Mar 7, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> PB pyraminx average of 5
> 5.50, 7.39, 5.19, 6.71, 4.43 = 5.80



Holy crap! Your so fast.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2010)

2x2 avg of 12, more of a fail than an accomplishment, but there is nowhere else to put it
Average: 8.34
Standard Deviation: 1.88
Best Time: 4.52
Worst Time: 4:45.14
Individual Times:
1.	6.72	R' F2 R' F R' F' R F' R2
2.	4.89	U F' U R' F U' R' F R' U
3.	8.98	F R F U2 R2 F' R U R' U'
4.	12.31	U' R' F' U' F U' F2 R F U'
5.	7.70	F U R' U2 R' F R F
6.	6.25	R U R' U2 R U R2 U R2
7.	9.92+	U F2 R' U R' U2 F2 R' U2
8.	(4.52)	U R2 U' F U' R U F' U'
9.	10.27	U' F U' R2 U' R U F' U'
10.	8.83	R F2 U' F U2 R2 F' U'
11.	*(4:45.14)* U' R U2 F' U F U2 R U' R'
12.	7.53	U2 R2 F2 U F' U2 F' U'


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 7, 2010)

After cubing for more than a year, I finally got my first sub-30 average of 5!
29.61s!!!
(30.77, 29.97, 28.08, _34.28_, _27.48_)


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

After cubing for 5 months I finally got my average of 100 below 26 seconds!
CFOP ftw!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 7, 2010)

number of times: 100/100:
current avg100: 20.65 (σ = 2.61)

22.00, 23.95, 17.36, 21.18, 17.63, 19.04, 23.98, 20.79, 19.78, 20.01, 18.49, 22.69, 19.00, 17.69, (16.01), 22.94, 16.82, 19.33, 17.91, 17.18, 20.65, 19.40, 21.87, 20.33, 23.63, 23.13, 23.03, 26.26, 18.12, 18.62, 17.19, 23.36, 19.25, 17.17, 21.45, 23.04, 18.61, 19.68, 21.70, 18.22, 22.45, 21.65, 17.34, 18.25, 19.75, 21.28, 25.67, 22.69, 20.17, 22.09, 18.15, 16.79, 18.36, 21.01, 22.32, 22.54, 20.41, 20.78, 25.83, 21.59, 21.05, 20.62, 21.74, 19.81, 20.65, 22.31, 23.40, 17.17, 21.16, 27.23, (35.39), 19.27, 19.59, 19.85, 16.84, 23.28, 19.03, 19.04, 18.22, 24.38, 19.01, 24.20, 19.56, 18.80, 20.10, 18.23, 22.81, 22.98, 17.87, 17.93, 16.97, 21.11, 20.84, 22.45, 19.15, 31.99, 20.29, 19.11, 23.12, 21.43

best time: 16.01
worst time: 35.39
best avg5: 17.84 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 18.89 (σ = 1.63)

AO25: = 19.98 ( = 2.09)

*Pb avg5
Pb avg12
Pb avg100*

Both the 30 second solves had horrible F2L lookahead and execution and a really dodgy LL. Pretty much every step was a fail.
Why do I always start off nicely then halfway through I my times rise.


----------



## moka (Mar 7, 2010)

3x3 average of 5
Statistics for 03-07-2010 12:13:31

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.63
Standard Deviation: 1.62
Best Time: 9.91
Worst Time: 14.66
Individual Times:
1.	9.91	R' F' R' B L' B F' D2 L2 B F R D2 L' R2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 R U2
2.	12.81	F2 U' F2 U2 L R U2 L' R2 B2 F U' B2 F' D L R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R F U
3.	12.02	B L2 R D' U2 L' R B2 F2 R2 F' L' U2 B2 U B F2 U F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U2
4.	13.73	D B2 F' R2 U' F2 D2 B' D2 U L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R F' U F' L2 R2 B' L R
5.	14.66	U L R D' B' F L R F2 R B' D B' D U2 L2 U R B L' F2 L F U F2

normal time


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

2x2 pb: 2.79. w00t! i still wanna get sub 1


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 7, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.61
1. 10.71 U' L F' R D B D2 B' U D' R D2 L' R F' L U B2 D2 L F2 U D2 F2 L' 
2. 10.66 F2 B' U2 D B2 L' F D2 F2 B L D2 B2 F D U F2 U F B2 D2 F2 B2 L' F' 
3. 10.91 L2 D2 B U2 B2 U F2 L' R B2 D' L' F B' L2 R' B' F' U B F' L2 B R D' 
4. 10.74 D2 U2 B D' U F2 D' B' U2 L2 D F L2 R' U2 F2 B2 L' B2 U L F L2 D B 
5. 10.93 D2 R' D R D2 R F' L R2 D R2 D2 F' U' B2 R D U2 B R F D2 B L F' 
6. 10.93 R2 L' F B2 R2 D B' L' D2 B R' B2 L U' D2 L' U2 L B2 F2 L B' R B D 
7. 10.78 D2 L2 B R2 U B' D U2 R' D' B F' R B F R' U B2 U2 D2 B U B' R' U' 
8. (9.33) U2 D B2 R' L2 B F' D' R' D B2 L2 U2 D' B F D' U' B' L' B2 R B' D2 U2 
9. 10.66 R' D2 L F' R2 D' L D B F' U' D L' U2 R2 B' U' D2 B' F' D' U2 R L U2 
10. 10.29 D L' R2 F R' D' B2 D' B F2 U2 R U L2 R2 D2 F U D2 R U R' D' U' B' 
11. (DNF) D R2 U R2 U' L2 D U F U R' L2 U2 R' U' D' R2 U B' L' D F B L R 
12. 9.50 B' L2 R' U2 B D' L' B U2 D2 F2 B' U' B2 R L2 U2 D' R2 B2 L' F L' R D 

Yes! PB of 12!

i think that average low 10's is possible for me, if i practice 2 hours a day, 3 days a week.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 7, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Average of 12: 10.61
> 1. 10.71 U' L F' R D B D2 B' U D' R D2 L' R F' L U B2 D2 L F2 U D2 F2 L'
> 2. 10.66 F2 B' U2 D B2 L' F D2 F2 B L D2 B2 F D U F2 U F B2 D2 F2 B2 L' F'
> 3. 10.91 L2 D2 B U2 B2 U F2 L' R B2 D' L' F B' L2 R' B' F' U B F' L2 B R D'
> ...



Wow, that's consistent.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 7, 2010)

New PB ever 
8.08 PLL skip.


R B F2 R B R D' U F D' B2 L R2 D F L' D' L2 R D R2 B' D2 U B

Solve:
y B F D' U' R U'
x2 U' R U' R'
U' y R U' R' U' y R' U R2 U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
U' R U R' U y' R' U' R
U' F R U R' U' F' U2

Click to watch solution.

40 moves. 4.95 tps.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 7, 2010)

It should be rather going to the easy/funny scrambles topic:

Pyraminx average of 12: 8.11 

average of 5: 6.36

(My normal average is around 10 seconds, it was ridiculous...)

1.	6.30	U B L B R' L B R b u' 
2.	8.00	U R L U' B' L B U' R' l u 
3.	5.50	U B U' R' B' R' U' R l' u' 
4.	(5.12) U R' U L R L R' B b 
5.	7.27	U' R' U' B' L R U' L u 
6.	9.56	R U R L U L U R' l b u' 
7.	7.58	L B' L' B L' U' B L' b 
8.	(15.05) U L R U' B' R L B' U l r b 
9.	8.67	L' U B U R' L' R U' l' r 
10.	9.19	U' L B' R' L B' L' R u 
11.	9.77	U' R L' U' B' U R' L' U l r' 
12.	9.28	U' L' B R L' U B' L' l u'


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 7, 2010)

Sq-1:

Cubes Solved: 125/125
Average: 14.10
Standard Deviation: 2.46
Best Time: 9.14
Worst Time: 20.32
Parities: 56
Individual Times: 13.49, 14.50, 16.07, 12.57, 15.64, 13.36, 12.15, 14.48, 11.41, 15.17, 10.33, 12.10, 16.45, 18.98, 15.88, 17.52, 16.31, 12.47, 14.64, 15.97, 11.52, 10.88, 15.24, 14.87, 14.69, 13.20, 18.01, 15.43, 16.28, 16.37, 13.72, 13.35, 11.81, 17.84, 16.15, 10.35, 13.06, (20.32), 11.93, 13.00, 13.92, 15.16, 16.32, 10.05, 14.98, 9.85, 12.60, 13.38, 16.10, 10.56, 12.89, 16.66, 12.73, 15.07, 16.74, 14.88, 17.64, 14.09, 14.98, 12.76, 13.35, (9.14), 17.62, 16.76, 14.02, 14.44, 11.14, 13.83, 16.58, 18.50, 9.35, 14.92, 13.77, 13.32, 16.50, 16.04, 15.32, 10.60, 14.71, 13.16, 13.81, 18.05, 11.48, 13.41, 16.77, 16.80, 12.04, 10.98, 14.29, 17.16, 10.05, 13.11, 15.43, 9.99, 9.69, 14.98, 9.49, 12.64, 9.80, 9.17, 13.89, 16.53, 14.93, 14.18, 11.46, 16.32, 13.09, 13.49, 11.12, 19.11, 19.67, 13.21, 17.63, 13.79, 15.27, 14.15, 11.84, 15.11, 14.83, 11.90, 13.67, 17.28, 12.15, 12.85, 14.22

Around solve 100, it gets a bit ridiculous with 5 sub-10s in 7 solves  No sub-9s though  8 sub-10s is quite nice, but most of those came nearer the end.


----------



## Forte (Mar 7, 2010)

Average of 5: 4:57.04
1. (4:14.64) U' R B L2 B2 R2 B L R' F B' L B2 D' R' L2 B U' B' L2 R2 U R U2 D2 
2. 5:09.28 F2 R F L2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' F2 L' D' R2 L B' F' U2 L' F' R' F' U D R' D2 
3. 4:38.00 L2 D2 L D2 F' B R2 L2 U B R' B D2 F2 U B2 L' R' U' D2 B2 U' L D U2 
4. (5:36.31) R B' L2 F L D' B F2 L D' R' U L2 B2 D2 U' R' U' B' L F L2 U2 L2 F' 
5. 5:03.83 L2 D B2 U' D2 L2 U2 B F' D' U2 L' U' R' D F2 L U' F2 R2 D' B' D2 F2 D' 

3x3 BLD average :4


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 7, 2010)

Average: 14.27
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 10.32
Worst Time: 17.43
Individual Times:
1.	15.20	R2 U2 B2 D U B' F2 L' D2 U2 B D' U' L U F' D' L D U2 B' D' B F' U2
2.	(10.32)	B' U' R U F2 D' U F R2 U B F2 L R' B F2 L U B' R2 B F2 L R' F
3.	14.85	F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B F2 D' U F D' U' R F2 R B' U2 B F R2 B L' R U' R
4.	11.62	L B L B D2 U B' D' F U' B L' R U2 L2 R' D2 U L R2 B U L F2 U
5.	(17.43)	D' B R2 F2 U F' L' R D2 U' B' L2 D U L R F L' R' F L' U L2 D' F'
6.	12.85	F2 D B' U2 L2 U' B2 F' U B' R' F' L2 U2 L' D L2 D2 L' R' U' R D' B L2
7.	13.38	L F2 L2 B D' U' B' D2 U2 B F2 L2 R F' U L2 R D L2 B' F2 R D U B
8.	14.53	D B' U2 B U2 B D2 U' F D' B2 F' U2 B F L D F2 D' U' B' F' L B2 R'
9.	16.82	B2 D L B D U L2 R' U L' U B' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 L D' U B D2 L' R2
10.	15.89	D R2 D' L' D B2 F2 U2 L2 D L R2 D2 L2 F' U2 L' F' L R F L' D2 B' D2
11.	13.27	L B' L2 D' L' R' U F L2 R' D U R2 B2 R B' F2 D2 U2 B L U' R' B' F2
12.	14.31	L' R' B F' L B F2 D U F2 L' R U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L R2 B2 F2 U B' D2 U


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 7, 2010)

3x3 = 15.38 Average of 5

Bristol Boys that is what your up against


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 7, 2010)

I've had me a cubing day today:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.09
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 8.36
Worst Time: 14.74
Individual Times: 10.12, 12.29, 11.55, 13.19, 12.33, 12.23, 12.55, 12.12, 12.50, 14.39, 10.77, 10.79, 13.08, 13.01, 13.20, 10.68, 12.07, 13.00, 11.60, 12.63, 10.96, 11.30, 11.73, 11.96, 14.28, 13.67, 12.95, 9.94, 13.17, 11.56, 11.82, 13.31, 11.80, 13.73, 12.32, 10.41, (14.74), 11.92, 12.04, 13.67, 12.10, 10.06, 12.00, 14.63, 11.14, 12.87, 10.92, 12.28, 12.48, 12.04, 10.34, 11.45, 12.29, 11.41, 12.55, 13.51, 10.07, 13.48, 11.03, 11.16, 12.70, 10.44, 12.98, 12.37, 12.64, 11.99, 13.60, 13.51, 11.41, 12.16, 13.17, 11.91, 9.39, 10.36, 11.10, 11.14, 13.12, 11.40, 13.65, 11.89, 9.77, 12.79, 13.19, 13.25, 12.03, 13.06, 12.82, 12.04, 13.84, 10.52, 11.19, 12.02, 12.26, 13.44, 12.15, 11.53, 11.41, 12.00, 11.35, (8.36)

Last solve was non-lucky  3x3, by the way. I still don't get enough sub-10s


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Mar 7, 2010)

Statistics for 03-07-2010 23:05:12

Average: 13.31
Standard Deviation: 0.19
Best Time: 12.53
Worst Time: 16.84
Individual Times:
1.	13.09	L' F' L2 R D' B2 F2 D' U R D U' B' U2 B' F' D U2 B F2 L2 D B F' D'
2.	13.28	L' U' R' D2 U L D' L F' D U F U2 L2 B' R U B' U L2 B L2 F' L B'
3.	(16.84)	U' B' U2 B F D2 B' F' U' B' D2 B' L' R D R D U2 L2 R' D' L2 D' U' L
4.	(12.53)	F R' D2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' D2 U L2 R D U F2 D2 U' B' D U L2 R'
5.	13.56	L' B D' U' L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L R' F' U L R F D2 F' L2 B' D U L2 R2 D2

Im getting better. I've gotten a bunch of sub-14 averages today.


----------



## Toad (Mar 7, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> 3x3 = 15.38 Average of 5
> 
> Bristol Boys that is what your up against



Very nice!! What's your general average now?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 = 15.38 Average of 5
> ...



On a good day 17
Bad day 19-20

yours?


----------



## Toad (Mar 7, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Between 17 and 18 really, never practice 3x3 speed now though, it's pretty boring 

And my accomplishment = 500 posts


----------



## jimwang17 (Mar 7, 2010)

what is the fastest cube?


----------



## jimwang17 (Mar 7, 2010)

what is the best cube?


----------



## joey (Mar 7, 2010)

11.92 avg 50
1 8.xx 4 9.xx 4 10.xx

10.45 avg5
9.92, (9.32), 11.06, 10.36, (11.95)

11.36 avg12
9.92, (9.32), 11.06, 10.36, 11.95, 11.81, 11.87, 11.87, 10.43, 12.07, (13.78), 12.30

http://j-ey.xanga.com/723142649/1192-avg-of-50/


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sub-10 7x7 a5: 9:42.96



Spoiler



1. 9:40.88 2B' 3F' F' 3U2 2D' 2B' 3F U' F' 3D' F' 2L2 3U2 L2 2L2 U' 3L L 3F2 U' 3F2 F' 2U' B 2B' 2R2 2U D' L' 2R2 3D' D R' 3L 3D 2D 3R2 2F 3F D 2D F' 2B2 3D2 2L 3D 3U 2F 3U2 B2 2B' 3D 2D 3L2 B 2R 3L 3F 2D2 L' 3F 3B2 B' 2F2 3D' 3L2 3U D' R2 3R2 2B 2L D 3D' B' 2F' D 2L L2 2D 3B' 2D 3R2 2U 2F2 3L' B 3L2 2F2 3L2 3D' 2L2 R' 2F' 2U2 3U 3R L U2 3D' 
2. 9:37.51 L2 3L2 2L2 2D 3U2 3B2 B' 2R2 3U2 2R 3B' 2R2 R L2 B 3U 2F' R' 2F2 2R2 L2 B' R2 3D' B' D2 2U F 3D' 3U2 3R2 2L 2B2 U2 L' 3B2 D2 2D2 3U 3D' 2F 3L2 3R' R' U 2L' R2 2D2 2B' 3L 3U' 3F' 2R L' U' L2 3U' 2B' 2F 3L U' 2F' 2U' 3L' L 3R 3U2 3R' 2U2 2B' 3L2 L 3R2 R' F' 3D' D2 3U 3F' 2R 2B 3L 2U' 3B 3F 3L 2B' 3U' 3B 2F2 R' D 2D 3F L' B2 2B' D2 3D2 3U 
3. (8:49.21) 3U' 2B2 3B 2F2 2U' F2 2F2 U 3F' D2 3B2 U F2 2F U2 3U' 3F L2 3F 3R' 2B2 3B' 2R' 2L' 3U 3D R' B2 3L' F' 3B2 3F' 3R U 2L' 2F U L2 3F2 U2 2U 3F2 F' 3D' F 3D' 2D' 2F R2 2L 3L' D2 3F 3B2 F' R 3R 3B2 U2 2F' 3L' L' 3B B U' 3L' L2 2B' 2R 2B2 2F 2D2 U B 2B 3L B2 2D 3U 3D2 2F' 2D2 3D2 2L2 U2 B2 3U U' 2U B2 2L2 L' 3R' D' 3U' 2B' 3B 2R' F' 2R2 
4. 9:50.50 2R 3F2 2D 3F' 2L 3B2 B2 L2 3U2 3D' 2D 2F U2 3D2 R2 3F' 2U2 R' L 3L2 2R 3F 3B2 F' 2D' 2U2 2L 2R' 3L 2D2 D 3D2 U 2R2 U D 2U' 2L2 3B2 B2 3F' L 2L2 2D2 R' F2 3D' 2L' L2 2F2 B 2U 2B D' L B 2R2 2D2 2B 2R D2 2U2 F2 3B R' D 3R' R' 2F 3D' 3B2 3D2 3R 3B' 2L 3D2 2R2 D' 3D' U' L U 2F2 2B2 2D 3U' 2F 2R2 3D 2F 2U 2R 3F 3L 3D D 3F 2D' 2U2 2L 
5. (10:33.78) 2D2 3U' L 3R2 3L2 2B2 B 2R' 3U' 2R2 2U' D 2L2 R' L 2B' 3U 2B2 3U2 3D2 3R2 2F 3D' 2B 2D U' D2 3U 3F2 2D2 2L 2U' B 2R2 U 3U' F' U 3B2 B' 2L 3L' 3F 2F' 2R 3L U2 2F2 3D R' 3U 2R' B2 3U2 3F' 3U2 3D2 3F' 2U2 3F' 2D2 D2 2R' 2U' 3D2 3F B2 3L2 2F2 F' L 3L' 2B2 F2 3R2 2B' 3F' 2R2 3L' 2U2 2R 2U' R 2R' 3L' L 2F2 3L2 2D2 3L B2 2R' U2 3R 2B2 B' 2U 3R' 2U2 B'


----------



## ianini (Mar 8, 2010)

Average of 5: 15.65
1. 14.58 B' U2 F2 B' D2 R2 B L2 D2 F L' R' U2 L F R' B2 F2 D U' F B L' D2 U' 
2. (13.28) R L' B R' D2 R' D B U' F' B L2 U2 D2 L2 B F L B L' F' B2 L2 F2 R2 
3. 17.65 R2 F' L' R D2 U B F2 L' U D B L R F L2 R' B U L2 U' L U B F' 
4. 14.71 F2 B' U' L D2 L2 D L2 F' U' F' L' B2 D F D' F U2 F2 D2 B' U B R' F 
5. (19.78) U B F2 R F' D L2 F' B2 U2 F' L2 B2 F2 D U' L' D2 B D' B D' U2 F U2 

Yay!


----------



## CubeX (Mar 8, 2010)

*Sub-20 but ... PLL Skip*

I got a sub-20 while doing some random scrambles...

L2 D2 U2 B' F D' U2 L' R2 F R D' B D' U2 L U2 F' L2 R' B D' F L' B2 R F2 R D' B2

Solve: 19.72 (PLL SKIP)

I just can't seem to get sub-20 without pll skip, but i did only once with a sune OLL and j perm (Full Step) at the end (19.21)!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 8, 2010)

Spoiler



Average of 12: 6.66
1. 6.04 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R F2
2. (3.75) F' R2 F R U' R2 U2 F2
3. 6.56 R' F R' U F2 U' F U2 R' U2
4. 6.50 F' R' U F2 R' F
5. 7.35 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' F' U R2 U
6. 6.67 U R2 F2 U' R U' F' R2
7. 7.72 R' F2 R' F R2 U2 F R'
8. 4.26 R F U' F2 U R U' R
9. 6.92 U R' F2 R U F2 R' U2 R2
10. 5.57 R2 U F2 U' F U' R U2 F'
11. (9.53) R F R U' F' U R U' F
12. 9.02 U' F R F' U2 R F' R' U


Not a good average btw, but I thought it was weird.

EDIT: BWAHAHAHA


Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.85
1. 3.99 R' F U2 R2 U' R' F' U2
2. 4.79 R2 F R U2 R U2 R2 F2 U'
3. (5.73) F' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R U R'
4. 4.28 R' F' U R' F U' F U2 F' U2
5. 5.71 R2 U2 F' R F R' F U' F'
6. 2.33 U' F2 U R2 F' U F U R2 U'
7. 5.46 U2 F' R2 U F R2 F2 R' F'
8. 2.30 F' R' U' R F2 U' R
9. 2.57 R' U' R2 U F' U R'
10. 4.14 F U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U2
11. 2.92 U2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U R
12. (0.87) U' R U' F' 

Average of 5: 2.60
1. 2.30 F' R' U' R F2 U' R
2. 2.57 R' U' R2 U F' U R'
3. (4.14) F U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U2
4. 2.92 U2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U R
5. (0.87) U' R U' F' 
lmao scrambles. all were "non lucky" except for 2.30 (and 0.87 obviously), both LL skips.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 8, 2010)

OH is fun: AO5 = 39.66
37.03, 38.91, 43.04, (34.66), (DNF)
All non lucky.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2010)

The timer started late.
It had to...


Spoiler



*OMFG THIS:

D L2 R U2 L' F' B' U R B' D2 B R F2 D' U B2 U D R' L U R' B F' (Cross on top)

NEW PB: 7.39!

I just got a PB 8.86 (PLL skip) days ago, but I've decided not to count it because of some scrambling reasons.

TECHNICALLY it's nonlucky. 

Details:


Spoiler



DOUBLE X-CROSS ON ACCIDENT!
Swap the 2 F2L Edges.
Crappy LL. I was planning to learn a better alg for this OLL too. =/

I payed no attention to the 1st F2L pair in inspection but I did see it inserted while making my cross. I didn't catch the 2nd pair's insertion, so that along with my crazy-weird case for the 3rd and 4th pairs caused a bad pause. I didn't PLAN ANY OF THE X-CROSS, it was just a beginner's style cross.



Solution:


Spoiler



Inspection from scrambled position: x2 y2

Double x-cross: L F' L2 F2 R' F2

*Pause for WTF moment*

F2L Pairs 3 and 4: x' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2

*Pause for 'I HATE THIS OLL '*
OLL: U *execute*

PLL: G perm.



Truly amazing.

The best part is that I didn't plan any of this mega x-cross business.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
`EDIT: Forgot to mention: PB avg12 --- 12.53 (I'm not even sub-14! But I do get sub-14 avg12s on good days... still not sub-14)

PB avg5 - 11.58! Features an 11.xx PLL skip and a 10.41 nonlucky!

The avg5 doesn't even include the 7.39... but the avg12 does.

I LOVE CUBING!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 8, 2010)

Did some 5x5 today, with VERY pleasing results. My PB AO5 is now 1:38.46, and AO12 is now 1:41.66.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> TECHNICALLY it's nonlucky.



Yeah its SOOOO nonlucky to get an 11 move f2l in speedsolves. Happens to me all the time. TT_TT lern2definition


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah it's lucky, I know. I was just going by the fact that it had no skips. 

If someone asks me if my PB is lucky or not, of course I'm gonna say that it was lucky.

But the REAL question here is why Escher ended up in the quote box.


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2010)

micro501	Faz's 12 Individual Times: 4:05.71, 4:17.80, (4:03.08), 4:18.75, 4:11.22, 4:25.69, 4:32.22, 5:00.16, (5:18.25), 4:10.80, 4:05.08, 5:15.53
Faz's Average: 4:26.29, Best Time: 4:03.08 Worst Time: 5:18.25

Lol counting 5's

Getting better at 7x7.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2010)

*checks WR*
Oh nvm keep practicing.

lol but really that's awesome.


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2010)

Not even close.


----------



## ianini (Mar 8, 2010)

2x2 average of 50: 4.999 just barely! 
4.592, 4.529, 6.041, 4.097, 5.729, 5.730, 5.729, 5.681, 5.249, 4.906, 1.513, 4.817, 5.682, 4.473, 5.401, 5.026, 4.153, 5.769, 4.089, 4.737, 3.833, 5.169, 5.034, 5.009, 5.769, 5.610, 4.306, 4.856, 5.425, 4.850, 3.018, 4.977, 5.345, 5.176, 5.841, 5.842, 4.361, 4.354, 4.113, 4.721, 4.858, 6.817, 3.841, 4.265, 6.273, 4.345, 4.465, 4.754, 6.297, 7.793



Spoiler



Session average: 4.999
1. 4.592 F' R2 F R2 F U R2 U' R' 
2. 4.529 U F' R' F U' F2 U' R' 
3. 6.041 F' R2 U F' U F' R U R2 U2 
4. 4.097 R F R F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
5. 5.729 U2 F' R2 U R F2 R F U 
6. 5.730 R' F2 R' U R' F' U2 F' U2 
7. 5.729 U F R' U F' R F' U' 
8. 5.681 R' U2 F2 R' F R' U2 F U' 
9. 5.249 U R2 F2 U2 F' U R' U R2 
10. 4.906 U' F' R' U2 R' U F2 U' F U' 
11. (1.513) R F U R2 U 
12. 4.817 F2 R' F' R2 F R' U R2 
13. 5.682 R2 F U2 R' U F R F U 
14. 4.473 F2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 U F U' 
15. 5.401 F R F R U F2 U F U 
16. 5.026 R2 F2 U R' U2 R U2 R 
17. 4.153 U F2 R' U F' U' R F U' 
18. 5.769 U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 U' 
19. 4.089 R2 U2 R U2 F' R F2 U' 
20. 4.737 U' F U' R2 U' F U R2 F2 
21. 3.833 F2 R U' R U' R F2 U 
22. 5.169 F2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 R' U 
23. 5.034 R' F2 R F U' R U2 R U 
24. 5.009 F' R2 F R F' U' F R 
25. 5.769 R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U' F U 
26. 5.610 F' R2 U R' F2 U2 
27. 4.306 U F2 U' R F R2 U 
28. 4.856 F U2 F' U R' U2 F U2 
29. 5.425 F U' R2 U F' R F' R2 F' R2 
30. 4.850 U2 R' F2 U F' R2 U2 
31. 3.018 F' U' F R F2 R2 U2 R' 
32. 4.977 R F' R2 F' R' F U2 F' 
33. 5.345 R U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R 
34. 5.176 F R2 U' F U R U2 F2 R' U' 
35. 5.841 F' R' F R' U2 R F2 U 
36. 5.842 R' F' U R2 F R' F R2 F2 
37. 4.361 R' F' U' F U F' R2 F R2 U2 
38. 4.354 R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U2 R U 
39. 4.113 F' R2 U F U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
40. 4.721 F2 R' F' R2 U R F2 U' R' 
41. 4.858 F U2 F U' R F2 R F2 R' 
42. 6.817 F2 R' U R F' U2 F R F' U' 
43. 3.841 R' U2 R U2 R2 F R' U 
44. 4.265 R U' R F R U F2 R' U' 
45. 6.273 U R' F' U' R' U2 F U2 F' 
46. 4.345 R2 U' F2 R F' R U' F 
47. 4.465 F U' F2 U' F R2 F U2 R' U' 
48. 4.754 F R2 F R' F U' R' U2 R' 
49. 6.297 R2 F2 U R' U' F2 U R' U' 
50. (7.793) R F2 U F' R2 F' U' R2 U2


----------



## Novriil (Mar 8, 2010)

10.62 single. best OLL (r U R' U R U2 r') and PLL skip
It would be a lucky PB but it was a hand-scramble  It was with HaiYan cube (just tested how good times would I get with those) and it was the first solve I did with it.. my fingeres weren't used to it. F2L wasn't lucky at all just not many pauses.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 8, 2010)

*He has done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Sub 30 OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

28.74 seconds OLL skip

L2 U R' F U F U F' D L F2 U2 D B' U2 L D' B2 D2 L2 D' L B2 F2 R2


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sub-3 5x5

Average of 5: 2:50.72



Spoiler



1. (2:38.57) Uw B2 L2 Dw U Rw R2 B Fw' Bw D2 Bw2 Rw R2 B2 Fw2 Bw' Lw Uw' D R L' Fw L' D' Lw B2 Bw2 Rw2 U' Bw' U Dw2 R Lw B' Uw' F' Dw R2 Dw2 B D2 B2 D2 R' Uw2 Rw' U Dw2 F2 Bw' L2 Fw2 Bw R Rw' Bw U' D2 
2. 2:47.98 Uw Fw' Uw F2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw2 L2 D2 Lw2 Fw' Uw Fw' L2 R' Fw' Lw' Uw' D Dw Rw' Fw B D' B2 Rw2 F' R2 Bw2 Dw B F Rw2 D' L' Lw' Bw' D Fw' Rw2 L' Fw Bw L2 Uw' U' B' L' F' Rw Bw' R' B Uw B2 Fw2 Dw2 U' Rw2 
3. 3:00.43 U2 Fw Lw Bw Lw Uw2 F R Bw2 Lw Bw Dw D' Uw2 B D B Lw' Dw' Fw' Bw2 R Dw F2 B Dw2 Uw' Rw F B Dw' Lw Fw Dw Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 L' Bw Uw F2 Rw' Dw' D2 Lw Bw2 L Dw Fw Uw U2 R Bw Dw Fw F Uw F2 R 
4. 2:43.76 D B2 Lw L2 R' Dw2 Fw Dw B L' Bw R2 D Rw' U' L Rw2 F' Lw' D' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 Fw F2 U2 F' R Rw' B2 F' Fw U Rw U Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Dw Rw Uw2 L' F Bw2 B' U L' Bw Rw2 Lw Uw Bw2 F' L' D2 R' 
5. (3:24.83+) Dw' F2 Uw2 Bw' Rw Dw' Rw B' L2 Uw' Bw' L2 Bw' Rw' R U2 B Bw2 D L2 R2 Uw D2 L Dw' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 F Uw' D2 B Uw D F2 Rw' B2 F' U Rw2 Fw Lw2 U2 Lw Rw Uw2 U2 R' Rw' B Lw2 U2 F Lw R Uw2 Fw Rw2 L Bw'


----------



## CubeX (Mar 8, 2010)

*OMG sub-20 PB!*

Hey guys,

I just got another sub-20 today, which is my new PB- 18.03 (Full step). This is my 3rd or 4th sub-20

Scramble: B2 F' U L' R' F D' L2 D' R B2 D' U' R F2 L' D2 L' F' L D2 L' D R' F D2 R2 D U' R'


----------



## Escher (Mar 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > TECHNICALLY it's nonlucky.
> ...



Since when does IamWeb = me?


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 8, 2010)

12.23, 13.58, 10.75, 12.44, 12.86, 12.47, 12.69, 14.73, 14.05, 12.56, 13.35, 12.65 = 12.89
Happy birthday to me


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

Sub 50 PLL time attack 

Did 4 solves, 4th one = 48.79   

EDIT: Rolled it and got 49.82 ave5 48.64 PB.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



That's seriously really odd, at least it will be until/if/unless he says why it happened.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 8, 2010)

PLL time attack 59.69

I just realized that Haiyan cube is the best cube evar


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 8, 2010)

First Sub 30 AO12!!!

30.85, 30.57, 26.55, 33.35,*34.73*, 25.10, 28.48, 34.07, 26.36, 23.37, 31.77, *23.01*

AO12: 29.02s
AO5: 27.48s
New PB: 23.01 (NL)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 8, 2010)

Not so much as touched a pyraminx since Benelux, and before that I hadn't since... Toulouse Open. Basically haven't been practising at all in 2010. This was an attempt at doing just that. I guess 7.05 isn't too bad considering I haven't been doing any practice at all. Sub 7 next time!

Also, this is SO MUCH FASTER than an average 100 square-1 

Statistics for 03-08-2010 17:31:59

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7.05
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 4.56
Worst Time: 10.46


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	10.46	u b U B' L' B R' L' U' R U L' U B R B' R L U' B' R' L U' L U'
2.	8.16	u' l' r b' U' L' U' B R U' B' U' B' L' B R' B R L U L' U L' R' B
3.	8.33	u r b' L R' L R B' U R' B' R U' B' L' R U' L' B' L' B' R B' L B'
4.	6.58	u' r b' B' R' L B L' U R B' R' L' B U B' R' L B U R L B U' L'
5.	7.36	r' b U' R' U B L U' B L R B L B' R L' R' B L B' R' B' L R U'
6.	7.84	u' l b U L R' U B' U' L R' L' R U' B L' R' B U L U L B R' B'
7.	9.84	l' r' R B' U' R L U' L' U L U' B' U' B' L U B' L' B' L R L' B' U
8.	9.55	u l r' b' R B' L R' U' B U' L U' B R' B R' L R' U' L U' B U' L
9.	6.83	u' l r b B' R L U L U' B L U' R L' R L' B' R' L' B R' L U' R'
10.	9.46	r' U' L' U' R' U' B U' L' R U' R U B' L R' U' L' B R' U' B' L' U' R
11.	6.28	u l' r R L R' B' U B' R L U B R' L' B' U' R' U' L U L U' R U
12.	6.72	u l' b R' U' B' L' U B L' U B' L' U R B' R' L U B L B' U L' R'
13.	8.63	u' l' r b L' U B L U' L R' L U' L' B' U' R L' R U B U R' B U
14.	6.68	u l' r' b' U B' R' B R' L B' L U' R' L' B U L' U' B L R L B' L
15.	9.08	u l B L' B L R' B R' B' R' L' B U R B' U L U' R' U' R' L B L
16.	8.58	b U B' R' U B R' B R L' U B L B' U' R' U L B L B' R B R L'
17.	9.05	u b' U R L' B L' U L' R' L U' B' L R B R U B' R B' U L R B'
18.	6.65	u l' r' U L U B' R L' U' B' L B' L R' B R U B L U' L' R' L' B
19.	10.22	l' r' b B U' B U B U L R B' L' U' R' B R' B' L' B' U' B U' B' U
20.	7.05	u b' B L' R' U B' L' B R L B' L R' U R' U' R' U R' U' B L U B
21.	9.34	u' l' r R' L' R B L' U' R' U' B' U' L' B' R U' B R L R' B R B' U'
22.	7.83	u l r b' L' U' R' B' L R' L' B' L' U' B R' B U L B' R' L R U B
23.	7.81	u' r' b' U B R L U' B L R' U B' L B L' R' L R B R B' L B U
24.	8.91	l' r' b L' R' B' U L' U R L' B R B' L R' U B R U R U L' R L'
25.	5.56	u r b B R U R' U' B' L U B' L R L' B L' R L' U' R B' R L' B'
26.	5.33	u b' B L' R B L B' U' B R' B' L U' R L' U L' U' B U R' U B L
27.	6.41	u l' r' b R B R' U R B' L' B L' B' U B U' L' R L R B U' B U
28.	5.52	u r b' L' B' R U' B' U' L' R L R U' B L U' B R U' L U' B U L
29.	6.47	u r' b' U B' R L B R' B L R' B' L' B' R B U' B R' L R U B L'
30.	6.86	u l' r b' L' B U B' L' B' R U L U' B' L R' B L U R' L R U' R
31.	7.58	u l' r' b L U' B' U' L B R' U' R' B' U R' U' B' R L' U L' B' U L'
32.	7.86	u l U' R U L' U R L B L' R' B R' B L B' R' L' U' B' U' R U' B'
33.	7.44	u' r' b R' L U R' L' B L B L' B' L' R B' U R' L' B L B' R L B'
34.	7.46	r' b R B R B' U L' B' R' L B R' U B' L R' B' L' U L' R B' L' U
35.	6.86	u' r' b R B' L' B L' R L' U' R B' U R L' R' B' L' B' L' R B L' R
36.	7.94	u l' r' B L' B' U L' U' L' R' U B L' U R B R L U' B' L U B' U'
37.	8.69	l' r' b U' R' B' U B L' R' U B U L' R U R B R' L R B' U R B
38.	8.22	r' b L R' B L' U' R' L' U' R' U' L' B R' L U' L' R' L' R L' U B' L'
39.	7.08	u' l b' U B' U L' R' B U' L R L' U L' U R' L R B' L' R L' R L
40.	6.46	u' r' b L' B' R' U B' U' L' R U B' L B' U' B U' B U' R' U' L U' R'
41.	4.81	u l' b' U' R B R L' B' R U L B' L' U B' U R L B R B' R' U B
42.	6.69	u' l' r' B L' U L' U' B' R' U' B' U R L U' B U' L R L' R B' U' R'
43.	6.38	u' l r' b' B' U' L' B' R B' L' B L' U' R B U B R' U B L U' R B
44.	6.75	u' l' b' U' L R U' R' B' L B U' R' L R U B' U R' L' U' L R' B L'
45.	9.61	u L' B' U' R U R L U L R L' R B R' U' L R' L U' L B' L U R'
46.	7.58	u l R' U' R L B' R' L R B' U B' R' B' R' L' U B L U' L R L B'
47.	8.88	u' l' r b L U R' L' R L' R' B' L B L B U B' R' U B R U' L' B
48.	7.40	u' l' b' U B' L' B U' L' B L U L' B' R' U R' U R B' L R' U' L R
49.	7.02	u l b B R L U' B' U' L' R' U' B' U B' L' U L B' U L' U' R' B' R
50.	6.00	u r L R B' L B' U L R U R' U' L' R B' R' L R L' B' L' B U L
51.	7.02	l b' R' B' R B R' U R L' B L U L' R' L' R L U R U L' B R B'
52.	7.75	u' l' r b' B' U' L U' R' B U' L R U R U' R L' U' B' R B' R U' B
53.	8.65	u' r b R' B U R' U R' B R' B' U' L' U' B' R' U' R U' R L U B' L
54.	9.22	r' b B L' B' R L' U R U' B' R L B L R L B U L' R B L U B
55.	6.05	u l' r b' L R' B' U L' B R B' R' B' L B' L' R L B' R U' L' U L'
56.	4.84	l' U' L B U B' U R' B' U' R L' R' B U R' U B R' B' U L R' U' B
57.	6.15	u l r' b L' U' L' U L R' B U' R U L R' U' L B L U R' B L' U'
58.	6.08	u r' b' L' B' L R L' R L' B R' L' U' R' U L R' B L R' L U' L' U'
59.	6.50	u l' r' b R B R' U L R B U B L B R L' U' L' B' L B L' U' L
60.	6.72	u' l L' R B' L' U' R B' R' B L' U R L U' R' B R' U' L' R' L B' L'
61.	6.47	u' l r L U L U' L U' B U' L' U' L' U R' U' B U L' B R' U R' B'
62.	6.58	u' l r' b R' L R U' B R B' U' B' U L B R' L U' L' R L R L' B'
63.	6.78	u l r' b R U B' U L R' L' B L' U B' L U' L B' R' L' R B' L B
64.	6.05	u l r b B L' U B' L R' U' R B U B' R B U' R L' U' B' R' U L'
65.	6.58	r' b B L' R L U R B' R B U' L B' U L' B' L' B' U R U' B' L' B
66.	5.66	R' L U R L' B R' L' R L' U B R B' L' R' L R B' U' B' U L' U L'
67.	6.38	u l' b' R U' B U' R' L' B' L' U' R' L' U' B' U' L' U R L' R L U' R'
68.	6.52	u' l r' b R' B R' U' B U R U L' B R L' B U R B U' L U' B U'
69.	4.56	u r' b' L' U B' U' L' U' R' U' R B L' B' U' R' B U' L' B R B' R' L'
70.	6.21	u l R' B' L R U' R U R L R' B' L' B' U' L' U' R' B R B' R' B R'
71.	7.06	l' r L' R' B' R' U' R' U L' B' L' U' L B' L' U L' B R U B' U R' B'
72.	5.47	l r b' L U' R' U R B R B U' L' U B L U' R B L' U' L R L' B
73.	8.00	l' r b R L B' R' U' B R B' R' L' U' L R' U' L' U' L U L R B U
74.	5.78	u' l b' U' L' B' U R U' R' U' R L B U' R' B U' B' U L' R' L R' U'
75.	6.41	u' r b' U L R' B' L R U' L' R' U B L R' U B' U B U' L R' B U
76.	5.69	l' r b R' U R' U B L R B U' R B R' L' U' L' R' L U' R L U R
77.	6.30	u l' b' R B' R' B U R' U' L U' L U R' L B L' U B' L' R U' R' U
78.	6.61	l R L' R' U' B' U' L' B L' B U R' B' L' R B' U' L B' R' B' U' B U'
79.	7.46	r' B L U B' U' L U' B R' L B R' U R' L' U L B L' R U B' U B'
80.	6.55	u' l' r b U' R B L U' L' R U' B' L U B' U' R' B U' B L' R U' B'
81.	6.31	u' l' b B L' B R' B L' R L B' U' L U L' B' R B L U' R L U' R
82.	5.90	r b' U' L R' L U R' L R' U R L' B' U R' B' R U B U L R U R'
83.	7.61	r b R L U' L' U' L' B U B U' R B' U' B R' B' U' R B R B' U' L
84.	6.68	u' l r U' R B' L B' L R' U' B R' L U R L' U' R' L B' L U' R L
85.	5.96	u' l' B L' B U' R U' B U R B' R U B' L R U L' R B U' R U' R
86.	6.69	u' b B' R B' U' R L U' B R' U B U B U' L' R' B R L' B' R' L B'
87.	7.15	r' b U' L R L B' U R' B U' L' R U L B U B U' L R B L R B
88.	5.97	r B' L R L' R B R' B R U R B R U' R U R' L' U' R B U R B'
89.	5.93	l' r' R U L' B' L' U' B' L U' R' U B' R L R' U' B' U' L' R U' B L'
90.	6.47	u l' r' b' B' U B' U L U' R L B' L' R U' R' L R U' L' B' L' R' B'
91.	6.72	r' b R L U' R' L U' R L' B' U' R U' B' R' U L B' R' B' U' L U' B
92.	6.05	u' l r' b' U R U L' R U R L' B L B L' U B L' B L' B' U' B' R
93.	6.52	u l r b' R U R' L U B R' B' R B' U B U L U' R L B R' U' R'
94.	6.43	r' U B U' B' U B' L' B' L' R U L' R' L' B R U R L B U' B L B
95.	4.75	u r b' B' R B U B U R' B' L' B U R U' L B' R' B U' L' U' L B'
96.	7.40	l b B' L U B U' B' L U L B L' B R B L' R U' L' B R' L' R U'
97.	6.65	u' r b U R U R' L U' B' L' R' L' B' R' U R' L' U' L' B' R B' R L
98.	5.77	u' l' r' b' R L' B U R L R' L' B' L B' L B' R L' R U B' L' U R'
99.	7.28	l r' U' R B R' B' L B' L U' B' L U' B' L' U L R L B L' R' U B
100.	6.40	u' l r' b U' R U' R U B L B R' L B L B U L R' U R' U L' R'


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Wooo!*

Started cubing two weeks ago with a store-boght Rubik's.com. Finally got my record down to sub-1, and average to sub 1:05. (Record 0:49, Avg. 1:03). Store-boughts can be good if you get lucky and lube them well (I use jig-a-loo)


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Not so much as touched a pyraminx since Benelux, and before that I hadn't since... Toulouse Open. Basically haven't been practising at all in 2010. This was an attempt at doing just that. I guess 7.05 isn't too bad considering I haven't been doing any practice at all. Sub 7 next time!
> 
> Also, this is SO MUCH FASTER than an average 100 square-1
> 
> ...



Very nice 

I think you need to reclaim that NR single


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Not so much as touched a pyraminx since Benelux, and before that I hadn't since... Toulouse Open. Basically haven't been practising at all in 2010. This was an attempt at doing just that. I guess 7.05 isn't too bad considering I haven't been doing any practice at all. Sub 7 next time!
> ...



Thanks, but it's not really "very nice" for me at all  Very nice would be sub 5 

I'm not fussed about the NR really! Sorry


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Thanks, but it's not really "very nice" for me at all  Very nice would be sub 5
> 
> I'm not fussed about the NR really! Sorry



Well it is very nice considering the lack of practice, and I realise that Pyraminx single means almost as little as 2x2 single


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

huh. got 3 F2L's from accidental X-cross..... got 20 seconds because I was pausing for a while.. staring at the cube.. i was like WTF???


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> huh. got 3 F2L's from accidental X-cross..... got 20 seconds because I was pausing for a while.. staring at the cube.. i was like WTF???



Got the scramble?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 8, 2010)

2x2 Average of 12= 4.70


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> 2x2 Average of 12= 4.70



Nice 

You've been practicing too much for my liking...


----------



## Parity (Mar 8, 2010)

Spoiler



Scared me my second day of OH.


----------



## TioMario (Mar 8, 2010)

B F' U2 B R2 F U R B' R F' U' F' L' U L' F2 L' U R U' + PLL skip = 19.26

My first sub-20 time.

(yeah, stupidly lucky, I know, but anyway )


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 8, 2010)

holy crap this is insane. A LOT of easy scrambles though. I kept getting the good double U perm 

avg of 30: 12.89


Spoiler



Statistics for 03-08-2010 18:14:29

Cubes Solved: 30/30
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.89
Standard Deviation: 2.14
Best Time: 7.40
Worst Time: 15.74
Individual Times:
1.	14.82	(0,0) (6,3) (6,4) (-1,5) (-2,1) (2,3) (6,0) (3,2) (0,5) (6,4) (6,0) (6,4) (0,3) (0,1) (3,0) (0,5) (6,0)
2.	14.16	(3,-3) (3,0) (1,3) (5,0) (0,5) (0,2) (1,4) (6,0) (6,3) (-1,2) (6,1) (0,3) (2,2) (4,0) (0,2) (2,2)
3.	9.70	(4,0) (6,3) (6,5) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,1) (0,5) (3,0) (0,2) (-3,2) (-4,4) (4,0) (0,2) (4,1) (-3,3) (-3,0)
4.	8.26	(0,-4) (0,1) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (3,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,2) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0)
5.	15.74	(4,5) (3,6) (4,0) (5,0) (6,3) (5,4) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,4) (5,2) (4,3) (4,0) (6,4) (-1,2) (6,4)
6.	14.96	(0,5) (0,4) (3,3) (5,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (2,2) (-4,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (4,4) (6,1) (-3,0)
7.	13.94	(0,-1) (0,-3) (0,3) (3,4) (3,0) (1,0) (0,2) (4,3) (1,0) (6,3) (0,2) (2,3) (0,2) (0,4) (2,5) (-2,1) (0,5)
8.	13.37	(6,3) (0,-3) (-2,3) (6,0) (-4,5) (6,4) (0,2) (6,0) (6,1) (-1,1) (-3,4) (4,1) (0,4) (2,0) (6,2) (0,5)
9.	8.58	(-3,-3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-1,0) (4,0) (-2,0) (2,0) (6,0) (4,0) (4,5) (6,4) (-5,4) (2,0) (3,4) (6,0) (0,4)
10.	15.27	(0,5) (-5,0) (3,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (5,0) (6,1) (-1,0) (-1,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (-1,0) (6,0) (-1,1) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-1,0)
11.	15.33	(0,-4) (1,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,3) (3,4) (5,5) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,4) (-4,2) (-5,3) (0,1) (2,0) (4,0)
12.	12.44	(0,3) (0,-3) (3,5) (1,3) (0,3) (0,1) (5,2) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (1,0) (3,2) (-3,0) (-3,1) (0,3) (6,5) (3,0)
13.	13.68	(0,3) (3,6) (3,4) (2,4) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,1) (-2,5) (-3,0) (4,3) (-2,5) (6,3) (-2,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (-3,0)
14.	13.44	(6,0) (3,6) (3,4) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (0,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,1) (0,5) (1,5) (6,5) (1,3) (-3,0)
15.	10.91	(-5,0) (0,6) (3,2) (6,3) (3,0) (5,0) (-2,1) (3,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (2,0) (4,3) (0,1) (3,0) (-3,2) (0,3) (0,3)
16.	12.64	(-2,2) (0,-3) (0,3) (-1,3) (0,1) (3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-5,3) (6,3) (-1,5) (4,1) (0,2) (0,2) (3,4) (-3,3)
17.	13.74	(0,5) (0,6) (0,1) (3,3) (6,3) (1,3) (4,4) (-2,0) (6,0) (4,2) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (1,0) (-4,0)
18.	7.40	(3,6) (0,-3) (6,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (5,0) (3,4) (0,2) (-5,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (5,0)
19.	12.18	(0,2) (0,1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (5,0) (4,3) (5,4) (0,4) (-4,5) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (4,1) (2,0) (-2,1) (-4,0)
20.	13.85	(3,6) (-3,6) (2,1) (-2,3) (6,2) (0,4) (6,2) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,3) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4)
21.	14.56	(3,-4) (4,4) (5,0) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (6,0) (2,0) (-2,1) (-3,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2)
22.	12.91	(-5,6) (0,-1) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (1,3) (6,0) (0,2) (3,3) (4,3) (-2,0) (-4,4) (-4,4) (-2,2) (-4,0) (0,2)
23.	14.25	(0,5) (0,-2) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-1,1) (6,4) (2,0) (0,2) (4,4) (0,2) (0,5) (6,1) (2,0) (4,0) (0,2) (6,4)
24.	12.67	(-2,0) (5,0) (3,3) (-5,2) (-4,4) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (-4,2) (2,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,2) (6,2) (-4,0) (6,0)
25.	14.01	(6,2) (1,1) (3,2) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (6,5) (6,4) (1,4) (2,4) (1,0)
26.	11.49	(1,6) (3,-4) (6,0) (-3,3) (2,5) (1,4) (3,3) (2,3) (6,3) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,3) (-4,1) (6,0) (-4,4)
27.	11.15	(4,6) (0,5) (0,3) (2,3) (-2,4) (-4,2) (3,4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (6,1) (-1,3) (6,5) (6,1) (0,3)
28.	13.83	(4,-3) (0,5) (6,3) (-2,0) (5,5) (1,1) (2,0) (-3,0) (4,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,1) (-4,2) (4,3) (0,4)
29.	15.47	(0,-3) (0,6) (6,3) (-4,0) (6,1) (-3,4) (2,3) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (4,0) (6,2) (2,3) (0,5) (4,1) (2,0)
30.	11.90	(0,-3) (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) (4,4) (2,0) (0,2) (6,0) (6,3) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (2,2)



all the sub-10s were really easy.

I think I'm ready for TOS


----------



## Reptile (Mar 9, 2010)

3x3 first average of 100 - 26.82 Best: 17.60 Wasn't performing the best (getting used to DIYs over storeboughts) I but I'm happy with a concrete sub 30 average. PB is 15.5X a few weeks ago. Average of 10 a week ago was 25.62.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

3x3 mean of 200: 33.50


Spoiler



1. 35.60 L B R2 F2 R' B' L F2 R' L' U2 L2 D U R D F U2 R L2 U2 B' U' F2 U2 
2. 34.60 D F B L2 U2 R D' L U F L' D' F R L U' F2 L B2 L2 R2 U' B D2 F2
3. 33.44 B F2 R B L B2 L' F D U2 R' L2 U' F2 L2 U' D' F2 L2 B' D' L U2 D' L 
4. 39.14 R2 B2 F2 L D B2 D B' D F D' F B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D' F U L2 R F 
5. 31.18 F' D F2 D' R F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 R L F2 R L' D R F' R B2 L2 
6. 36.00 R2 D2 R' D2 L2 R D' F2 L2 F2 U' B D F2 U' L B' F L U' L' D' F2 U F2 
7. 30.28 F' B L2 R2 B2 R' D2 U R2 F' U R2 B' R' F2 B' L2 F B' D R F' U R2 U' 
8. 31.64 B2 U2 B2 F D2 B R' U2 F2 U' D' F B L B2 D B' F2 R' F U' B R' L2 F2 
9. 35.04 R' F R2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R' D L F' L' B R' L U' F B' D' R L' B U F2 
10. 31.28 D' R' L2 U D R' D2 U' F2 B' U F U D2 B2 R B L2 U' L U D' B2 F' U 
11. 33.06 F L R' F U2 R2 D R F B D' B' R D R L B' U' B2 D2 F' D' B2 D' F
12. 33.07 B' U' B2 L2 U' B2 L B' U' R2 F' R2 L2 B2 L2 U B' F' R2 U2 B L' U' L2 U' 
13. 33.62 D' F' R' U R' D' F' B2 R B D' F' B' L' D U2 L' B' U2 F D F' R U' F
14. 35.99 R D R' B D2 U L2 R2 U' B' L2 D' R2 D' L' F L2 B2 D' L2 F R L' U2 R 
15. 27.91 L' R' F R F L' D' L' R2 F2 R D2 L' F B L B R' F2 R D2 U' L2 B' D' 
16. 30.65 U L' D2 U B F' L' D U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' D U' R' D2 R2 L' F2 L' R2 F2 
17. 31.50 R2 F' B2 U2 D2 L R U2 D' R F2 D L F B' R L' B2 D2 R2 D2 B R L2 B2 
18. 27.83 D F2 L' F2 D2 B' L' B R2 F2 B R' L' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B' F' L2 D' U' F2 U 
19. 34.83 L' D2 U F B D' F2 L' R U' F2 L2 F2 D B' D F L B2 F L2 B U R2 L' 
20. 1:11.01 F2 L' R U2 L' D2 U L D L2 B R2 F L2 U B F' L' B D' R L B2 U2 R2 
21. 42.39 L2 B' U2 R2 B D F2 L' U2 R F2 U' B R2 D' B' D B2 D U2 B' R L U' L2 
22. 28.02 U2 F2 R L' B L' B2 F L B R B U2 R2 F U2 B D B' U L U' B L2 F
23. 36.24 F2 U' L F2 R L2 B2 L2 U' D' F' B L2 D2 U2 R' D B' R D' L2 B' D' L2 U 
24. 27.71 R' D2 U2 F B R2 L D' B D F' D L D2 F' D2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 F' L U2 L 
25. 31.61 D' L2 R F2 L' B U' L2 F2 B R' L D L D' B2 F' D L2 U2 F B2 R2 U B2 
26. 37.03 F' B D' B' D' L' F' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F' U2 F L B' R' F' D' F U2 F B' D2 
27. 27.76 R2 U' L2 R' U2 L2 B D U' F2 L2 B' L' B2 F L U' R2 D' R D' B2 U B U' 
28. 29.49 D' F B' D2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 F D2 F U' F U' F D R' L2 B' D' U2 L' U' F 
29. 31.10 U F' U' F B D' U' F' U' R2 L U D2 F D2 U' R2 B U R' U L' F' B' R 
30. 28.04 B D' U2 B D B' L' B2 L2 D F2 R' B' L' B F' L F D B U2 F' R' B R'
31. 39.03 L2 F' B U2 R2 D' L R' U2 B' D U' L D2 F' U F2 B2 R' L2 D2 L2 R B' L2 
32. 33.76 R' B' R U2 R' F2 L' F R' U D2 B2 U L2 B' R2 B2 F L2 R' U2 B' F R' B2 
33. 33.84 B2 U2 F B R D' B2 F L F' B2 L2 D' R' F' D B2 L' U2 R2 D U R2 B2 R' 
34. 32.19 F L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 F' D U F2 L' B2 U D B' R2 F U F L2 U' F2 B2 
35. 35.17 F2 L' R' B2 R D' R B2 R F B' R L2 B' R2 D U2 R L2 U2 R' L' B U2 L 
36. 36.58 B' D2 B' F L D2 R D2 R D U L' D2 B2 R2 B F U R' L' F2 U R2 B D 
37. 30.82 F B R' F L R2 U2 B U' D B F R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F R U R2 D2 B2 
38. 37.45 D2 F2 R2 F' B2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 L' F' D R' L2 B' F2 U' D' L2 R' B R D' R' 
39. 30.03 F2 R F R2 L' U2 D2 R F D R' L D2 L2 F R' B2 L U' B2 U2 L U' D2 R 
40. 35.98 F2 B R' D F D F' R' D2 R' D' L2 U' F B2 D' U2 B' U L' B2 D2 U' R B' 
41. 32.34 R' U R2 D' B' L2 B' F D2 F' U' L' B2 D F B2 R D' R' U2 F R' F2 L2 F2 
42. 37.05 D R' F2 D F R2 L' B' D' B2 L B' U B' L U2 R2 D2 F L D B' D2 U2 F' 
43. 34.93 B2 L D F2 L' U' B U' L2 U' L' U' F B L2 F B' U2 D' L' F' B2 U F2 R' 
44. 29.13 D R2 U' L2 R U L' B F2 U R' F' D U F' U2 F U2 D' R F L F U2 R2 
45. 31.26 B U' F' D2 F2 U2 R' L2 F2 D2 B L' U2 D F U F R2 D' B' L' U2 B2 R2 U 
46. 29.63 U2 R L D2 L' B2 R D R2 B' F2 D R D B L' R2 U L' U F L U2 R2 F2 
47. DNF B' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' U R L U' F D2 B U F' U2 D2 L U2 R D' F B2 L 
48. 28.87 D2 F U R2 D' L' F2 L D' R F U F2 L2 U B U2 F2 L U L U2 L B L' 
49. 33.20 F' D L2 U F' U2 D R2 U2 D' F2 R2 L' D U B L F2 L' U' L2 U2 B' D' L 
50. 32.50 D2 U F' D F R' D2 F L' F' L' F' D L2 U' F2 L B2 L U2 B L' F2 D2 R2 
51. 30.04 U2 R' U2 L D2 L' D' F D2 U L D' R2 B2 U2 B' R' L2 D F D F' R U' R' 
52. 32.32 R2 D' R' F R2 L' D2 B L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U D F' R2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 B' 
53. 33.92 R U2 F' B2 D L B R B U B' U' B' R' U L' F' B2 L D R2 L' D' F' B'
54. 33.55 L D F L B L2 U2 L2 U' F B2 D R' F B' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R L' D B2 U2 
55. 36.19 D' L U2 L2 F' B2 D' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U B' D' B D2 R' B' L B' D U2 L 
56. 25.67 L B' F' L' F D2 R' U L2 R' F2 D2 F2 U L' D2 B U2 L2 D U' R2 B2 R' D2 
57. 27.92 U' F' B2 U2 D2 B' R D' L' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R' B D2 U F2 D U' F' U' R B' 
58. 33.29 B' U D2 B2 F L' U D R' F R F2 L B F2 L2 F B2 D2 L' F U B2 R' F 
59. 31.46 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L F2 L F L B' U2 L' D2 U' F B2 R' D' L F2 R2 U D2 
60. 29.31 R2 B D U L R F L' U' F' L2 F' R2 U' D' R U R D L' U' D2 B2 R2 L 
61. 25.32 F R2 B' R2 B' F R D' R' D L' D2 F L' R' B R F2 B' U2 F R' L B2 F' 
62. 38.37 F2 D' B' F L' D2 L U' D R' B L2 U D B' F D2 B' D R' L U' B2 L' R2 
63. 33.49 B F D2 B2 F' L F2 U R' L F' U2 D' R' U' D' R' F U2 R' U2 F2 B' L2 F 
64. 36.00 U L2 U' F L2 U L' U2 L B F R' U2 F' R B R' U2 L B F' D' R L' U'
65. 31.25 R' B' U' L2 F L' F2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U' D2 L' U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 D 
66. (DNF) B F' U2 F L2 D R B R' L2 U' R2 F2 R F2 D2 L' R U F U B U' F' D' 
67. 38.28 R B U2 L' D2 L R' U2 L2 U2 L2 R F R B2 L R' U' D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R2 
68. 46.98 F L' B U2 B L' F2 L R' B' U2 B' F' L D' L B' U' R F L D' B U2 B2
69. (22.23) F2 U D L2 U L2 U2 L' R' D2 L B D R' D' F U F D2 L2 F' D' R' L' U2 
70. 29.15 U2 F2 B' R2 L' F U2 R L2 B' L' U' L D' U B' L' U' D' B L D B' L R' 
71. 30.44 U' D R B2 L D U B2 F2 D2 L B2 L' R' U2 B F' L B' U2 F2 U2 B' L2 D 
72. 32.50 L F2 R L' U2 D2 L U2 D F' B D U' F2 L B2 L' U2 F R' U L F' L' D 
73. 33.77 R D U2 L' B' F' U D R' L2 D B2 U' L R2 U' L U D2 F R' F L2 U' F 
74. 29.38 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L B L' U R D' B D' F2 B L D R' D B' D B2 L R D 
75. 26.88 F U' L' B2 F' L B F2 L' U' R2 L2 D' B2 U2 F B' D2 U' F D R U' B' D' 
76. 44.82 F B2 U' D2 R F' D' L2 D2 B2 L' U B U' D2 L2 B' F' U F U B2 L D B' 
77. 48.69 U' B2 F' D2 R U2 R2 F' R B' F L2 B D' R' D2 R F' B2 R' U2 F2 L R' F2 
78. 34.91 D L' D2 B U' D' B' F' D2 R2 F2 D R L U2 F D' F' R' D R' L2 F' L B 
79. 27.20 R2 L F2 L2 B2 L2 R D' U B' L' B U' B2 L D2 F L' B2 D B D' F U' D 
80. 31.57 R D' L2 D U L2 U2 L D L' R2 F' U' F B' L2 U2 R L' F' B U' R' F' L2 
81. 33.52 B2 F2 U2 F2 B L D R B' L2 U2 R' B2 R U' F2 R2 L D U' B' D F U' F 
82. 42.99 F2 U' R' B2 R' D' L' U2 B F' R F' D' L R U' F U' D2 F' L' R' D F L 
83. 40.54 U' R' B2 D' B2 D' U2 B' D' U2 F2 B L2 R D L R' F B D2 U L U' F2 R2 
84. 32.62 R D U2 B' R' D F2 U' D L2 B2 D2 R L' B' L2 B U2 L' R' F2 L U F2 L 
85. 35.95 B F2 R' B2 D2 B' D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L' R2 U' D R2 F' D2 U2 B F2 L' D2 F 
86. 36.57 R L' B2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' F D U F2 L2 D' L' B R 
87. 25.27 R' U F2 D2 R F D2 B F' L R2 B U' B' R F' D L B2 U2 B2 F2 L' U' B2 
88. 40.95 B' U2 R' F U D' F R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L U F2 R2 U L2 U L' D' B2 R' D2 
89. 31.82 U D2 F2 U' F R2 F R L2 B D L' F2 R2 L B' D' F D' B2 L U' L' F' B 
90. 28.39 D U F' R2 D' B' U R' F U' B' L D U' L2 R2 D' R' F' R2 D' L' B' F' D 
91. 38.61 R' B2 F L' F U2 F B' R2 D' B U2 R B U' B' L' F R' F L2 D B D B2 
92. 23.55 L' U' R2 L F' U' F2 U2 D' F D2 B L R B D2 R F' D2 B' F2 D' R U' L 
93. 32.95 F D' F' U B D2 L F2 D2 L' U L2 B' L' F' U B U2 L2 R2 F B' L2 R2 F2 
94. 37.18 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L B D' U' B' L' D U L2 R' D' L2 D2 R2 D R B L D R 
95. 34.21 U F' L2 U2 F' R D2 U' R D2 L' F D2 R B R2 L F R' F2 D B D2 U' R2 
96. 33.61 R' L B' F2 U' B' R U R' D R' U L2 F2 R U F2 D' F' U2 D2 R' U F U2 
97. 26.57 D' F L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R F L U R' D' U' L U' B' F' U' L' F' D' R2 L' D 
98. 23.29 D F2 D' B L' U' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 B F L D U2 F' U L' F2 L U 
99. 27.76 D L' F2 L' U2 D' B2 R' D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R' F' D' L B' D' U R2 B2 U D2 
100. 37.79 D2 R' B2 F' L' F2 U R2 F D' F' L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B U D2 L 
101. 27.66 R' B L2 D2 U B' U D2 L' D2 U' R B2 D' F' D' B D' U F2 B D2 B2 L2 F' 
102. 38.48 B' F U L2 R' U F' B2 U B D' R U R L2 D' B2 U' D' F' B' R L' D2 F 
103. 31.90+ R2 F2 L D F2 B U L2 F D' B D' U2 B2 R B L' D B2 D R' B D' R D 
104. 36.96 B2 R D' L2 R U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R B D' U B D B' F' R D2 B D2 L 
105. 32.24 D2 L' B R' U' B' D B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B F' D' R2 D U F' R' B2 L' D F B 
106. 32.02 R' U B2 D' R L2 D2 B2 D' F' R' L2 U' D' L' D R L B' R2 L D' U' F2 U 
107. 34.86 U' L2 R' B2 U B' D2 R U' B D2 R2 B D' F2 L B U R' D L' D L2 U D2 
108. 34.79 L R D' L' F2 B R2 D2 L' U' D B2 D B F R2 U2 B' F L' B' R2 B U2 L' 
109. 28.89 U2 R' U' F D F B D2 F U' F R2 D' R' U' L2 R2 D' B U' D2 R D2 L2 U' 
110. 28.53 D F B D L2 F D2 B L' R2 F' L2 B U F2 L' D' F U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' 
111. 25.15 U2 B L2 R' B' D2 B R L' B2 R2 F B R' L B2 F' L R U2 R2 B2 D' B U 
112. 28.63 U R2 F' U' B2 F' R2 U' F D2 F' U' B' D F' R' U2 R' D2 F' U B D R2 U 
113. 27.58 D' U2 F B' L' B F2 L' F2 U' B' L D2 F D L2 U B' U2 B' L R' U2 B D' 
114. 29.80 D B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 R U' D2 B L' B F U2 B' R' L2 U' R' U2 L B2 
115. 33.86 B' R F2 D2 B' R2 B2 L R' U L F' R L' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R U' R' F D2 L2 
116. 40.39 B R' D U2 B' U2 D B' R F U D2 F2 L B2 F' U' L2 D' R2 U2 R D' R L2 
117. 36.07 F L F2 U R2 L2 B2 D U R B2 R B2 F2 U D' L R U2 F' D' L2 F' B D 
118. 45.85 B D' R' L' B U F L' R D2 F' B' U R L' B2 D' F2 B D U2 B2 R2 L F 
119. 39.29 L2 U F D F' U' L' R' U D2 F L B' U2 L F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F 
120. 41.34 F' D2 R L' U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L R2 U R' U F U B' D2 R2 L F R U' R B' 
121. 30.34 B2 D2 U' B R' L2 F R U2 F' U2 R' L F2 L' D' F' L' R' B' D2 B' L U2 L2 
122. 38.22 F L' F' B' D2 R' F D2 U' F D' L R' B' L2 F2 U' L' D' B R2 B U2 R' U 
123. 38.29 F2 D U' F2 U L' B2 R U' R F2 U2 F2 B2 D U2 F' L D F U R B2 R2 F2 
124. 33.96 U2 F U2 L2 B' R L' F' L2 U D' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 L2 F R B R2 U2 F2 D' R 
125. 31.11 R L2 U2 D2 F' L U F2 D R2 B2 F' L B2 F D' U2 R2 F2 L2 U' D' L B2 U2 
126. 35.46 L' U2 R F2 B U' L2 D' U2 B' F' L B' D' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F B U' D2 
127. 29.24 L2 U D' F2 B' U2 R' D F2 L' R' U R B D U' F' R2 F' D L' F2 L D2 B' 
128. 28.80 U' D2 L2 B D2 U L' U' F2 L' R' U2 D R2 U R2 D F' L' R F R' D2 B' D 
129. 30.57 R' B F2 D R' B' U' B D L' F' B2 L U' L R D2 F' L' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' 
130. 27.70 R' B' F R2 D' U' L' F L R' B2 L' R' U' F L' D L2 U2 F2 D F D F' R 
131. 36.11 F' B D B D2 F U B2 U2 D' B F' R' B2 F R L' B' D B' D2 U' B' L' F' 
132. 29.69 B D U2 F B2 L B2 D' L2 R' F L B2 F U L B R F D' R B2 L R2 F
133. 34.65+ U B' D2 R2 F2 B U' L U L D B' R2 B D2 U' F' B' R' B2 R B L R2 U2 
134. 30.52 L B D' U R2 D' B U B2 R B2 F2 U2 B' F2 R' L2 F' U R2 L' D' U L U 
135. 32.74 D' U B F2 U D' B2 L F B2 R2 F2 D' R' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 U F U' L2 D 
136. 31.47 U2 B' D B' F' U2 F B2 D2 U2 B D' U L2 D U2 B' U2 D2 B D2 U' F2 U L 
137. 28.67 R2 D L2 D' F2 L F' R' U F2 L' F' R2 B2 D U2 L' U R2 U2 R2 L' F2 B' U2 
138. 53.24 U D2 F B2 U' R' U' D2 B2 L' D L2 U' F' D' L' U2 R B2 R2 L U' F2 U D2 
139. 34.31 R' B' R' F D' B2 U L2 B2 U' B' U2 L B2 F' D F B R' L D' U L' U L 
140. 27.36 F' D B D L' R U2 F' R D2 F' L R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U F' L R F' 
141. 32.05 D2 R B2 D' U2 B F' L B R' D2 L R' F' R2 D2 L U L2 U2 B2 L D2 F' L2 
142. 34.16 U L B2 R F' U2 B2 U F' R F L B F D R2 L2 U2 B F' D L' U2 R' F2 
143. 33.80 U' F' U2 L2 F' R' D B2 R' B L' U D2 L' B L' R U2 L' R2 F D2 R B' D 
144. 26.61 B F2 U' D' L B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R' D' U2 F L B2 L2 U R L2 U R D2 U' R2 
145. 37.93 D U F2 R U B U B' L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B' D2 L F U D2 R' B2 R' D 
146. 27.81 B' D' F' L' B R2 L F' D2 U' F' R D' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 D' B' L B L' F' U2 
147. 32.67 D' F R2 B2 F' D' R B F L2 D' B L' B2 D F R2 D' U2 R' F D' L2 R' B 
148. 39.87 F' R2 L' D2 U' B' U' B2 R D R D2 F2 B' U L' D F U' R U L2 F2 D' L2 
149. 27.07 U2 L D' R2 F2 U2 B D R D R' L' U2 L R2 D U2 R' B D R U2 F2 U' R' 
150. 28.09 U F2 R2 B' L R U' D' L2 F' L B2 U2 R B U2 D2 R F' R F2 B L' B D2 
151. 34.44 R' F' L' R B D' B' U2 R' U' R' B D U' F2 R' D L D2 B2 L B' L' U F2 
152. 23.34 R' L' U' F2 B2 U2 L F' L2 B L B R B2 L2 F' D2 L' F U' F2 U B F' U2 
153. 29.22 U F U' D L' U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D F' R' D2 U F D2 R' L' U2 D R2 D2 R U2 
154. 29.04 F U R2 F U2 R' L F2 R B2 F' R B2 R B D2 R D L2 U R2 B R2 D2 B 
155. 31.13 U L' D' L F2 B' U L' D' L' D2 L2 D' L' F L F2 L' D2 B' U B2 D' U F' 
156. 38.60 B D F D2 R B2 D2 F L R' F2 L' R' U' R2 U' L B U' F R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 
157. 31.25 D2 U2 B L F2 U2 L R B2 U2 D' L U2 L2 F' U' F D R2 L2 D' R2 L' U2 F2 
158. 23.10 L2 R2 U F' B2 L' B2 D U2 L' F B2 D R2 L2 F' U2 R2 U R U F L R2 B 
159. 36.44 F' U2 R' D B D' F' L2 B' L' D' L2 F' D' U' B' U2 F2 B' L' R' B U' R2 F 
160. 32.34 U D2 R U2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R L B L2 F2 D L' B2 D R' F2 
161. 32.12 B R' F B2 R' F' B2 U' R2 F U2 F' D U F2 B L' B L2 B L' D' R' D2 B2 
162. 37.31 L' B2 F' R' B R' D' R' L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L2 R' D B D L' U' D2 B F2 U2 F' 
163. 36.22 L' F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D' R' D R' U R2 F' D' L2 U2 D F2 B' R2 D L F2 L' 
164. 36.20 L2 D2 B F U2 R D' L F2 R' D B' D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R F2 R2 B' U L2 R' 
165. 29.89 F' L2 R' D2 F' R' B2 L' D R D2 B' D2 F' U' L2 D' U2 F L' B D2 R' L B2 
166. 26.23 U B R D' U2 R L D2 B2 R2 D L D U' B' F2 R' D R2 D B L F' D R2 
167. 33.46 D L' R F' B R2 U' B D' L2 B2 L2 B' D' R2 B R2 F' R B F D2 R2 U' L 
168. 34.22 F' D2 U R' D' R' F2 R L' B U2 F2 U2 B L F B2 L' U L' B' R U B R 
169. 34.42 U R2 D B R' D2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' D F B L' B L F D' B2 L U 
170. 34.77 F2 D2 U L2 U2 D2 L2 U' B F2 U F' B2 R' U2 D2 B2 L D R2 D B D R2 F' 
171. 33.81 R B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 L U' R F' L' D' R F' U R' B' D' B2 L' U F2 D2 
172. 39.55 F2 D L' B2 L R U D' R F L D2 R2 B U F U' L' D' F' D L2 F2 B' R 
173. 33.48 U R2 U2 F2 B D2 F' D' R2 F' B' U' R2 L F2 R2 B D2 F R' D B2 F2 U' B' 
174. 25.33 B' F D' R2 L2 F' D' L2 B2 R' F2 R U' D' B R2 D2 B R' D2 B F2 L D' U2 
175. 33.21 U' D' R' B R2 U' L2 R' D' L2 F' B' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B 
176. 33.29 F2 U R' F' R F2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 F' R F2 L F' U' D' L R' B U' D' R 
177. 25.13 B D' L2 U' D' F2 D' F R D2 R F' R2 L B D2 B' R' F' B2 U F U' F' L2 
178. 39.96 B2 L' R F L2 B' D U2 F L R U B' L B2 D' L2 U D2 L' B F' D' L2 U' 
179. 36.39 D F2 U' B2 F L2 R2 B L D' L' F2 B U2 R B2 F R D' U' R' U' R2 L' D' 
180. 33.59 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B D R' U2 B2 U2 D2 L' B' R' D' R2 F2 D' U L' D B' L U2 
181. 39.39 B' L2 D L2 F D' L' F2 L2 F2 B D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' U' D2 R D2 L2 U L' D' 
182. 28.74 D B D' L' R2 U' D L' B2 D' U R2 D2 B' D' U R' B2 D' L U2 B' R L' U' 
183. 26.68 U R B' U' L2 U' F2 D U R D' U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R D F' L' U F B2 R L' 
184. 24.26 B' R D' B' D' U' B U2 D F2 B U R' F2 D U' B D' B' L2 R D' F' L U' 
185. 33.15 U' D B2 L R2 D F U' L' R' U2 F U' F D B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F B' L F U' 
186. 29.07 R2 L' D2 U2 R2 B' U' D B U B2 R2 B2 U B D2 B' U2 R U2 F' L' D2 R2 F' 
187. 35.99 L D2 F2 L' B U D2 F L' R D R F2 R B2 R U L' D' U' B' F' L' D L' 
188. 35.12 R2 U' R D2 F2 L B D F D' R' L U2 F' L' R U L' D' F' D' R U R' B 
189. 31.68 B F R2 F U2 B2 F' R' B2 F R L' D2 U2 B' D U F' R L' F' R2 L2 B2 D' 
190. 33.08 D' F B2 D' R2 U' L' D' B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L' U2 B' L2 B D F R2 D B' D' 
191. 38.71 L D2 B' L2 D' R U R2 L U2 L' B2 L2 U F L' R D R2 F2 L2 F2 L U' D2 
192. 32.26 D' B2 R' U R2 D U2 L' B' U' R' U B L U2 R2 D2 B F' R' L' U2 R U2 B' 
193. 32.14 B U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U' B F U L U' R D2 F2 B' R' B' L 
194. 38.10 B R' B2 F2 R L' U L2 B R D' B L' F R2 D F2 U2 L F' D' F U' L F2 
195. 28.65 U B2 D' R2 L2 U D' F2 U L' R' B U R' L B' F2 U' F2 B2 U2 R' U F' U2 
196. 33.36 R D2 F R' U L B' F' U D' R' U2 F U2 L D2 F' B L2 R B U L B2 D2 
197. 1:07.89 L' U2 B' R' F2 U2 R L' B L' D R2 B' L2 R' D U2 R L' D2 F' R' U' R' D 
198. 39.93 D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R' U B2 L2 R2 U2 D' F B L2 R' U D2 L2 D B' R F' B2 
199. 38.95 U2 L D2 L2 U F2 U L' F' U2 F L2 F B' D B U2 R2 F2 L R2 F B2 U' F' 
200. 1:00.87 L R' D U L U2 B2 F' D R D L2 R2 F L2 B R2 B2 R D F B R2 F U2


133: 32.65+2=34.65
All the 50+ solves are terrible, epic, suckish, unbelievably bad solves


----------



## Anthony (Mar 9, 2010)

Top 20


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 9, 2010)

yay 14.75 pb. and non-lucky, to...
and my first sub 20 average as well


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 9, 2010)

3x3 OH :
session avg: 33.86 (σ = 3.31)
best avg5: 29.72 (σ = 1.56)


Spoiler



times (reset):
36.57, 33.60, 43.71, 28.13, 29.19, 31.84, 34.37, 24.90, 35.51, 39.50, 33.18, 36.77 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.90
worst time: 43.71

current avg5: 35.15 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 29.72 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 33.86 (σ = 3.31)
best avg12: 33.86 (σ = 3.31)

session avg: 33.86 (σ = 3.31)
session mean: 33.94

o_0.


Spoiler



Scramble for 24.90: D B L' D' U2 B2 R D R U2 R' D' L' D' L D2 L R U' R2 F D R B2 R


All non lucky. I'm getting there.


EDIT: Wow!

3x3:
best time: 13.26
avg12: 19.35 (σ = 1.69)


Spoiler



times (reset):
16.68, 19.39, 20.33, 20.17, 18.52, 23.70, 22.31, 18.52, 21.45, 17.07, 19.08, 13.26 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.26
worst time: 23.70

current avg5: 18.22 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 18.22 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 19.35 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 19.35 (σ = 1.69)

Sub-20 average of 12 finally! Lubing the cube really helped. The 13.26 is PB (PLL skip)



Spoiler



Scramble: U B2 R' U2 B' F R' F2 R L U' L2 F' L' U2 B2 L U2 L R F U2 F D U2 
Solution: I don't exactly remember, but it started with F L' U' R U2 .5 mover 2x2x2 and 8 moves x-cross






Extended the last 3 times to average of 5: 17.19 (σ = 1.49)



Spoiler



17.07, 19.08, 13.26, 15.43, 22.45


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 9, 2010)

7.65 full-step sq-1 solve  Fist-fist, 3 slice corner separation, adj-adj edge separation, double-J then adj-adj EP, so really nice cases


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

PB 2x2 average of 5: 6.91 (My old pb was around 9.50, so this is unbelievable for me)


Spoiler



1. 7.12 R U2 L' D R2 F R L U R' D' L' F2 B D2 U2 L2 R F D U2 R2 D2 L2 F 
2. 6.98 U B L R2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 U F2 U' B L' U' R2 D' R' D2 R F U L' U' 
3. (8.16) B2 R U B L' R2 F2 R2 D L' R' D F L U F' R' F' L' R' U2 F2 R D U2 
4. 6.64 U' R' B L2 R D2 B2 R2 B' F' U' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' F' L B F2 U D2 B U 
5. (6.33) R U D2 R2 L2 D F R' L2 U R L' U D F2 L' D R L B' F2 U2 L' F2 R'


PB 2x2 Average of 12: 9.04


Spoiler



1. 7.12 R U2 L' D R2 F R L U R' D' L' F2 B D2 U2 L2 R F D U2 R2 D2 L2 F 
2. 6.98 U B L R2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 U F2 U' B L' U' R2 D' R' D2 R F U L' U' 
3. 8.16 B2 R U B L' R2 F2 R2 D L' R' D F L U F' R' F' L' R' U2 F2 R D U2 
4. 6.64 U' R' B L2 R D2 B2 R2 B' F' U' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' F' L B F2 U D2 B U 
5. (6.33) R U D2 R2 L2 D F R' L2 U R L' U D F2 L' D R L B' F2 U2 L' F2 R' 
6. 9.23 R2 U R2 F' R' F U2 R' U' 
7. 13.00 F2 U R' F R' F R F2 U' 
8. 11.56 R2 F U R2 F R' F' R F2 
9. 9.25 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R2 F' U' 
10. 10.49 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F U 
11. (17.25) R' U' R F2 R' F' R2 
12. 7.93 R' U' R U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U'


----------



## Toad (Mar 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 7.65 full-step sq-1 solve  Fist-fist, 3 slice corner separation, adj-adj edge separation, double-J then adj-adj EP, so really nice cases



Will you please hurry up and get the world record


----------



## DT546 (Mar 9, 2010)

FIRST SUB-30!!! 
(27.55)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 9, 2010)

8.76 R' L2 U2 B' U' R' B2 F D B' D R' U2 F2 B L' B2 L' U R2 B2 R' L2 F' L2 

G-Perm :S Non-lucky PB. My favourite OLL 

1 move cross on D


----------



## Shortey (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes said:


> 8.76 R' L2 U2 B' U' R' B2 F D B' D R' U2 F2 B L' B2 L' U R2 B2 R' L2 F' L2
> 
> G-Perm :S *Non-lucky P*B. My favourite OLL
> 
> *1 move cross* on D



=S


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2010)

crazy 4x4-I, still turns kinda badly on outer layers

best avg5: 1:17.51 (σ = 5.52)
1:14.93, (1:08.89), 1:12.43, (1:32.30), 1:25.18

EDIT:


Yes said:


> 8.76 R' L2 U2 B' U' R' B2 F D B' D R' U2 F2 B L' B2 L' U R2 B2 R' L2 F' L2
> 
> G-Perm :S Non-lucky PB. My favourite OLL
> 
> 1 move cross on D


Haha, WTF is that scramble, I got an 8.99 XD Nice solution too:


Spoiler



xcross: y' F2 D R U' R' D'
F2L2: R U R'
F2L3: y U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L4: R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: l' U2 L' U L' U l
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U


EDIT2: 6.59 re-exec :3
EDIT3: 6.36 = 6.76? tps


----------



## Escher (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes said:


> 8.76 R' L2 U2 B' U' R' B2 F D B' D R' U2 F2 B L' B2 L' U R2 B2 R' L2 F' L2
> 
> G-Perm :S Non-lucky PB. My favourite OLL
> 
> 1 move cross on D



7.74 with N perm, that is _not_ non-lucky 
You can see the whole f2l practically!


----------



## Novriil (Mar 9, 2010)

3x3:
Average of 12: 18.00
1. 18.60 L2 F L R2 D2 B' R2 F' D' R' U2 L F B2 L' B L F' U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F U2
2. (22.37) U2 R2 B L' U R2 U' D2 F B' R U2 B' D2 R B2 D L' U' B D R' F2 R L2
3. 17.42 R F' L' B2 D R2 F2 D' L' U' F' B' R2 F D2 F' D R' L2 B' L2 U' D2 F' B'
4. 20.58 R2 U' F2 R' D2 F' R2 B2 R U R D2 B' L D2 U' R2 D L' B' F' D B R B'
5. 16.07 B' L' F' D2 B' F U2 F' B2 U' R B2 F2 R L2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 D U2
6. 19.91 D U2 R F U F2 U' B D U2 F2 R L2 U R' D2 U L' F2 D2 F L D' F B2
7. 16.94 B' U' B' U B F D' R' D U2 B' F2 L2 U2 D' B' R2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 B2 R' L
8. 16.97 R' F2 U' R2 U' D F' R U' R' B2 L D2 B2 R2 D' L' B L2 D2 R' F U B F
9. (15.98) R F2 D2 B D2 R2 L' B U2 B' F' R' D2 F U' D' L2 F2 L U' L' B' F R2 D
10. 16.27 B2 D L2 D' U2 L2 U B F' L D' U L2 R F B D2 R2 U F R' B' R B' F'
11. 20.44 B' L' D U2 B U2 D' F U2 F' D' R' D L2 B F2 U' L2 D' L D2 B U2 F D2
12. 16.76 U2 F U2 F' R D U F L F2 D' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 L2 R' U' L R2 F U L2 B 

Anybody want to race sub-15 ao12?

2x2:
Average of 12: 5.13
1. 5.64 F2 U' R' F U' F U2 F R2 U2
2. 4.41 U R' U F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
3. 6.40 F R U2 F' R' F2 R F2 R U'
4. 4.35 R' U R F2 U2 R F R2
5. 4.00 R2 F' U2 R F R F U2 F2
6. 5.03 R2 F R U' R U' R F U'
7. 6.25 U' R2 F2 U' F R F2 U
8. 3.94 F U' F2 U2 F' R F' U2 F U2
9. 6.33 F U2 R U R2 U F' U' F2
10. (3.09) R U' F2 U' F2 R F'
11. (7.42) F R U2 R F' R U2 F U
12. 4.91 R U' F' U R' U2 R2 U' 

Anybody want to race sub-4 ao12?

5x5:
Average of 5: 2:36.95
1. 2:35.07  B2 R2 Uw Lw Rw D2 Lw2 F U2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 R' Lw' Bw' Rw Fw2 U2 Lw' B2 Fw' Dw2 Lw2 B2 D Uw' R D2 Bw Rw' Bw2 D' Lw B' F2 Bw Uw' Lw2 D' Bw Lw2 U2 Dw D' Bw2 D Dw B2 L2 Dw2 Uw' D' B2 U D Fw' L B2 Fw Uw'
2. 2:36.82 R U Rw F2 Dw Fw F' U Dw Rw' L' F2 R2 F' U Uw2 R U' Dw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 L' R D2 Uw Rw L F2 Uw' D2 F' Dw' L U2 B2 Rw B' D' Uw' Dw B2 Lw' Bw D' L2 R2 U F U2 Lw2 B' L' Dw L B2 F2 L' Dw Fw'
3. (2:49.14) U B' Bw' Lw' Bw' R2 Lw' B2 F2 Dw' Fw D Rw2 L2 R2 D L D2 Uw' Rw' U Dw' F Uw Dw' Lw' D2 Rw' F2 Bw' R' Rw' Uw Rw' Bw2 B' Dw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw F2 B Rw2 Bw D R' Rw' U' R2 L2 F2 Uw2 U2 Lw' Bw Rw' Bw Lw2 Uw
4. (2:29.92) Bw Uw R2 Rw L Fw L' Fw' R' Fw2 U' Bw Dw2 B Uw2 Lw2 Bw F' Fw' L Bw' F' Uw2 Lw' L R' Dw' Uw' B Rw' B2 Uw Bw2 D2 Bw F2 U2 B' Bw Lw' D' Fw2 B' Bw' F2 R2 Fw' D U' F' R B2 R2 Dw' Rw D2 F2 Uw Bw2 Rw2
5. 2:38.94  D' B' Lw' F2 U' Dw2 B2 Rw R' Dw Uw' L2 Lw R Fw Dw F' B' Fw L' U Uw Rw U Dw' L2 Rw2 F' D' F B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' L' F' U' Fw F Rw L Uw' Fw' Dw Uw' D2 Lw' R Dw U2 R L D' Dw' Uw R2 Fw F2 Lw2 D'

Anybody want to race sub-2 ao5?


----------



## Parity (Mar 9, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Average of 12: 18.00
> 1. 18.60 L2 F L R2 D2 B' R2 F' D' R' U2 L F B2 L' B L F' U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F U2
> 2. (22.37) U2 R2 B L' U R2 U' D2 F B' R U2 B' D2 R B2 D L' U' B D R' F2 R L2
> 3. 17.42 R F' L' B2 D R2 F2 D' L' U' F' B' R2 F D2 F' D R' L2 B' L2 U' D2 F' B'
> ...



I will.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 9, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody want to race sub-15 ao12?
> ...



Sure...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

first 2x2 mean of 100 done in 1 day. 9.28


Spoiler



1. 7.12 R U2 L' D R2 F R L U R' D' L' F2 B D2 U2 L2 R F D U2 R2 D2 L2 F 
2. 6.98 U B L R2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 U F2 U' B L' U' R2 D' R' D2 R F U L' U' 
3. 8.16 B2 R U B L' R2 F2 R2 D L' R' D F L U F' R' F' L' R' U2 F2 R D U2 
4. 6.64 U' R' B L2 R D2 B2 R2 B' F' U' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' F' L B F2 U D2 B U 
5. 6.33 R U D2 R2 L2 D F R' L2 U R L' U D F2 L' D R L B' F2 U2 L' F2 R' 
6. 9.23 R2 U R2 F' R' F U2 R' U' 
7. 13.00 F2 U R' F R' F R F2 U' 
8. 11.56 R2 F U R2 F R' F' R F2 
9. 9.25 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R2 F' U' 
10. 10.49 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F U 
11. 17.25 R' U' R F2 R' F' R2 
12. 7.93 R' U' R U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U' 
13. 10.70 F' U2 F U' F R2 F' U F' U' 
14. 8.77 U F' R' U R' U F U' R U' 
15. 10.24 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R 
16. 9.47 R F2 R' U F R2 U' F R' U' 
17. 11.34 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U F2 R' U2 
18. 10.73 F U F2 R2 U F R2 U' 
19. 8.19 F U F' R F' U R U2 R 
20. 6.09 U' F U2 R' U R U2 F' 
21. 8.81 R U2 R' F U2 R' U R U2 
22. 7.05 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U' R U 
23. 9.43 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' F' U 
24. 9.04 F U' R' F R2 F U R' F2 
25. 11.18 R U2 R U R' F2 U R' F' 
26. 7.90 R' U' F2 U R' F U2 F2 
27. 12.48 F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' F2 
28. 9.57 R' F' R' U R2 F' U 
29. 5.23 F R U' R2 U R2 F' U 
30. 8.56 R U R' F U' F R' U' R U' 
31. 6.03 R U' F' U2 R U2 R F 
32. 8.79 F2 U2 F U' R2 F U' R U2 
33. 9.63 R F' R U2 R F R2 U' F U' 
34. (22.74) R' F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U' 
35. 6.75 U2 R' F U R' F R' F2 U' 
36. 11.44 R F R' F U' R F2 R U2 
37. 9.70 U R' F' R' U2 F U2 R' F' U' 
38. 8.65 F2 U R U' F' U R' F R 
39. 11.35 U R' F U R F U 
40. 7.64 U' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R' 
41. (3.19) R U R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 
42. 10.92 U2 F R U R' F U' F R' U' 
43. 9.13 R' U R U2 R U2 F' R F' U' 
44. 8.69 F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U 
45. 6.87 U2 R' U F2 R' U' F' R2 
46. 8.16 U F U2 R' F2 R U F2 U R 
47. 9.63 F2 U' F U' R2 F2 U' F' R' 
48. 8.80 F2 U' F U F2 R' U2 R' F' 
49. 12.85 F2 U' R' F' U2 R2 F' R F' 
50. 9.24 R2 F U F2 R' F U F2 R2 U' 
51. 8.75 U' R F' U2 F2 R U' F' U' 
52. 9.15 U' F U2 R' F' U R' U R' U' 
53. 12.34 R F R2 F U R2 U' R2 F' 
54. 6.41 F U2 R2 U F' R' F R 
55. 12.32 U2 R' F' R U2 F' R F U2 
56. 9.42 U' R U2 F U' F R' F2 U' 
57. 6.63 U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R U' 
58. 10.53 U R U2 R U R2 F2 
59. 9.09+ F' U' F' U F2 U R U' R' U' 
60. 9.03 U R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R U 
61. 3.69 R' F R' F' R2 F' 
62. 14.22 U' F' U' F' U R F' U2 
63. 11.97 R F R2 U' R F R' U2 F2 
64. 10.19 U2 F' R F2 R' F2 U R2 U 
65. 10.83 F' U F' R U2 F' R' F2 R U' 
66. 10.07 U F2 R' F U' R F' U F2 U 
67. 11.79 F' R' F2 U' R F U' F2 U' 
68. 6.50 F U' F2 U' F2 U F2 
69. 8.91 R' F R' U' R F R U F2 
70. 7.07 R F U' F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 
71. 9.81 R2 F2 U F' U F2 R F' R2 
72. 9.72 F' U' R2 U F' R2 F' R' U' 
73. 10.58 F U2 R U' R F2 U2 R' F' 
74. 8.08 U2 F R' U' F R2 U F2 U' 
75. 6.19 F R' U R F' U F' R' 
76. 8.43 F' U F U' F U2 R' F U2 
77. 7.75 R' U F' U2 F R F' U2 R' 
78. 8.99 F U' F R U' R2 U 
79. 6.84 U2 R2 U R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 
80. 7.90 R' F U2 R' F' R2 F' U' F2 U' 
81. 8.89 F' U R' U' R U2 R U' R 
82. 9.55 R' U2 F2 R F' U' F2 
83. 9.50 U F' R U2 R F' R2 U' F' 
84. 7.23 R F' U' R U2 R U2 R2 
85. 8.41 R U' R' U2 F2 R F' R' F 
86. 5.19 U R U2 R' F U' F U2 F 
87. 9.66 U' R U' F R' U F' R' 
88. 9.78 U F U F' U2 R2 F' U R 
89. 10.08 F R F2 R' F U2 R' U' F' 
90. 11.45 R' U F2 R U' R' F2 U2 R2 
91. 11.35 R' U2 R' U R' F' U R' U' 
92. 8.31 F' U' R' U2 F R' U' R2 U 
93. 8.02 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U F' U' 
94. 11.84 U F U2 F U R2 F' U F' 
95. 12.12 U2 F' R2 F R2 U F U2 R2 
96. 6.71 U R F' U2 R2 U' F R' U' 
97. 9.95 F' U2 R F U' F2 R U2 R2 
98. 9.72 F' R U2 R U' F2 U' R' 
99. 8.52 F R U' R U R2 U' F U2 
100. 10.09 R U' F2 R2 U F R2 U


----------



## Novriil (Mar 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Why does it show that Parity said it first and I said "I will"?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > 7.65 full-step sq-1 solve  Fist-fist, 3 slice corner separation, adj-adj edge separation, double-J then adj-adj EP, so really nice cases
> ...



This + you cannot fail this time! Well I'd be willing to bet money that you will get at least a sub... 18? avg.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 9, 2010)

I would've bet good money on sub-18 average last time. Rowan knows my actual targets  Obviously, square-1 doesn't tend to got to plan for me, so I can't promise anything...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 9, 2010)

Novriil said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



Oops, somehow it quoted you last...


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 9, 2010)

Consistent square-1:

(10.05), 10.47, (14.29), 10.54, 10.58 = 10.53
SD = 0.05


----------



## Truncator (Mar 9, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Anybody want to race sub-15 ao12?
> Anybody want to race sub-4 ao12?
> Anybody want to race sub-2 ao5?


Yes.
Yes.
Yes.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 10, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Anybody want to race sub-15 ao12?



Yup.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my first session for Megaminx. I think I'm addicted 

Mean of 3: 4:08.83
1. (3:52.02)
2. (4:21.34) 
3. 4:13.14


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty fast.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 25.07
Best Time: 19.47
Worst Time: 29.09
Standard Deviation: 2.8 (11.2%)

1. 26.27 D' R' U2 D R2 B' L' B R' L' D' F' U' R2 F B2 L2 F2 B U2 R B' U2 L R' 
2. 25.88 R' F' R2 U2 F R2 B R' U F R' L B L' B D' U2 R' F' R' B2 L' B F L 
3. 23.75 D' R' L F L' F' R' D2 B2 U2 L' U' F2 L' B' L D U' F2 B2 L R B F U 
4. (19.47) R2 B2 L' R' B L R2 B D' B2 L' B F' D2 B L2 R' B2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 D' L2 
5. 28.03 R2 B2 L' D' L R' F' D F U' F' U2 D' L R2 D B2 D' R' B L' D' L' D B 
6. 20.71 L' B L2 D' B L2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 U L' B2 L' U2 L F R' D L U2 B' F D 
7. (29.09) L B2 F2 R B' U2 R F2 R' F U' F' R U' F' B' R L' F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F 
8. 19.80 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R' L2 D' F2 U2 L' B' F2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 U R' F' R' L' 
9. 24.33 F2 L' B' D' B2 R U' F' B' D U R L' D' F L B' L' F D2 F R2 U2 F' U2 
10. 26.12 F' R2 F2 L2 R U2 D' L2 U2 L R2 F U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L U2 R2 F2 D2 
11. 26.85 D' R F2 D U R F B U' L D F' B' R' F' D R' L U2 B L B L2 U2 R2 
12. 28.92 B U R' L U' D2 L B' L' D2 B U' F U2 F' U B2 U2 L' D L F R' D' U 

Not bad for the first timing session in a while. Two nonlucky sub-20's, but no sub-25 average.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 10, 2010)

Just did the megaminx 7 times in a row sub-1.
3x3 14 times in a row sub 10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Just did the megaminx 7 times in a row sub-1.
> 3x3 14 times in a row sub 10.



Wow, you've really improved a lot since June 2009.


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 10, 2010)

18.199 avg of 25!


Spoiler



1. 18.512 D2 B2 L' U F2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 L D' F R' D' F' R2 D2 L U2 D B' L R2 B2 
2. (22.900) F' D B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' L2 U D' B2 D R2 L2 U L' U' F2 B2 R' U2 D2 B' 
3. 15.086 R2 B F' D2 U B' F U' R L' D' B L' F B2 L' U B U R F2 B' R2 F' R 
4. 17.980 U' F2 B U F2 D B' D' B2 D' U2 B' F' R2 F B' D R2 B2 R2 F U D2 F2 D2 
5. 21.603 R2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 L' R2 U2 L' U R2 D F' R' D B U B' R' D' B' R F2 D' 
6. 17.195 R L' F' U' F2 L D B' F' L2 U' B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D R' D2 B' F2 R2 L F' 
7. 15.236 F' R2 U' D L B L2 U2 L2 D' U L' D' B2 F D' L' D L2 F L F' L2 B' F 
8. 18.223 R2 U D' L2 B2 D2 L F B D2 F U' R' L U2 L2 D U R2 F2 U L D R F 
9. 20.313 R' F D R' F' R F2 L2 D' R2 U R D' U' F' U' B' R U' B' D U2 B L B' 
10. 20.084 R2 L F' U2 D2 F2 U' F' U2 B' L U' D F' U B L' R' U B2 F2 R2 F R F 
11. 19.310 R' U L R' D' F' D R2 U R' D2 L D' R2 L' U2 F L2 B' U2 B' R' U' D2 B 
12. 17.536 F2 B R' B2 U' L' U' R2 D' L' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F2 L R' F' R U F U' D2 F' 
13. 17.366 D B L B2 F' L' F' D2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L' F' B2 D2 F L R2 F2 D2 B F D2 
14. 19.538 U R' B D F2 R2 U' R2 D' B U L' R D' L' U' F2 U F' R' B2 L' B U' B2 
15. 17.362 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' L2 R' D' U' F' D F2 L' D2 L2 U' D' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 B U 
16. 16.531 B' R' F' L' F2 B2 U' B U L R' B' F' L' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' D B' F2 R 
17. (15.063) B R L D' L U R2 U' B' U2 B2 L D R2 B R' B' D U F' L B' U' B' R2 
18. 21.491 U2 B' R D2 R2 D F' U' D B2 R L B R' B R2 D' R B2 U B' R2 U' D B2 
19. 17.094 F' B U' L' D' L F R' B' F2 U2 F2 R L2 B' L' D' R' L2 B' D L' F2 B2 R2 
20. 16.921 D' B2 R D' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 D U R' U D2 F' B2 U2 L2 B' U D2 R' U F U' 
21. 15.495 F U' F' L F R B2 F2 U2 F' R' L' U' D' R' B2 L' D R' L D L' U' R2 F 
22. 20.251 L2 R F2 B2 D' R F2 B R L2 D2 F R' U' R' F' L2 F L' F2 B2 U L2 F2 R 
23. 19.156 F D R D R D2 R2 D' U' B2 D' B U D2 R F2 U' D2 B D' R' L' F2 B' D2 
24. 20.059 R' B' U' L' R U D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F R' L2 D B F2 R F2 U2 D' L' U2 
25. 16.233 B2 R' F L B' R B2 F D2 R' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 B U' R D2 B L


best avg5: 16.503 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 17.724 (σ = 1.38)
HOW?!?!?!?


----------



## peterbat (Mar 10, 2010)

I solved my square 1 intuitively without looking anything up (and without getting lucky)!! I always regretted not doing this for the 3x3.



Now to get faster...


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2010)

Finally, after months of practice, Ive cleared this song in stepmania. 
Will make video one day, if I can at least get an A on it...
Im playing sort of spread now (Left hand= Down/right arrow keys- Right hand= Up/left on num pad)


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

Average of 5: 15.237
1. 15.550 U B' U F U2 B R' L2 U R2 B' D U' F D' U2 R L F' B D2 L' B' U R' 
2. 14.580 D' R2 U2 L2 B L U D B2 F' R' F2 L D' L D B' L2 U' F' D B' U2 L B' 
3. (18.270) D' L D2 R F U2 D2 B2 R' B2 R F R B' U' D2 B F' D' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F 
4. 15.580 L B2 F U' R' D' L F' U L D2 R2 B R' L2 U' D2 R2 D R F' R F2 R' U2 
5. (14.330) U2 B2 L' R' F' L F' R2 U2 F' D' B2 F' R' D' R F2 R' D' F U F L' R' U

With my new A3! I love this cube!

Edit: 500th post!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2010)

MegaminxSim PB average

best avg12: 1:05.51 (σ = 4.66)
59.66, 1:05.06, 1:08.89, 1:11.28, (1:20.03), 1:04.66, (52.70), 1:07.89, 1:12.52, 1:06.69, 58.22, 1:00.24


----------



## Kian (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Just did the megaminx 7 times in a row sub-1.
> 3x3 14 times in a row sub 10.



No.


----------



## Toad (Mar 10, 2010)

Clock:
So my previous best ave5 was about 14 seconds and my PB single was 11.42... Then I got this:



Spoiler



Average: 11.95
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 11.11
Worst Time: 14.26
Individual Times:
1.	11.59	u=4,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=0 / UdUd
2.	(14.26)	u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=5,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=3 / d=1 / ddUd
3.	12.90	u=1,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=0 / d=5 / UddU
4.	11.35	u=6,d=-1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=1 / dUUd
5.	(11.11)	u=4,d=0 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UUUd


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 10, 2010)

Escher said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 8.76 R' L2 U2 B' U' R' B2 F D B' D R' U2 F2 B L' B2 L' U R2 B2 R' L2 F' L2
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## dada222 (Mar 10, 2010)

Beat my PB by 6 seconds, 31 secs now (skipped corners and edges of last layer), and 33 non-lucky.
Looking ahead is so awesome. My goal is to be sub40 before I start learning the PLLs.


----------



## hooboork (Mar 10, 2010)

Although timed by a keybord, still a big achievement for me. I think I have reached my limit for Ortega. 

1. 4.12 * F R F' U R U' F U R' U2 
2. 3.21 * R F R2 F' R F2 R F U 
3. 4.64 * R U' R F2 U' R' U F2 U2 
4. 3.21 * U' F R' U2 R2 F R' U' F2 U' 
5. 3.92 * U2 R' F U F' U R' 
6. 4.06 * F' U F2 R' F2 R F' U R' 
7. 3.08 * U2 F2 R2 U' R U' F 
8. (5.09) * U' F R' U F U2 F R 
9. 2.89 * R F2 R' U2 F U' R2 F U 
10. 2.43 * U R U' R' U F2 R' F' R U2 
11. (2.31) * R2 U2 R' U2 R' F 
12. 2.95 * R2 F U' F R F' R2 F' R' 

Many easy solves in there, especially at the end. 
Average: 3.45


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 10, 2010)

Another 2x2 record
A5:3.90, 3.59, 5.83, 7.15, 1.44 = 4.44


----------



## Toad (Mar 10, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Another 2x2 record
> A5:3.90, 3.59, 5.83, 7.15, 1.44 = 4.44



Wow, very nice!!

Ortega or what? And LL skip on 1.44?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 10, 2010)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!

2x2 with Ortega. Is fast!

4.26, 3.57, 2.45, 2.41, 4.95, 2.61, 2.64, 4.13, 3.49, 4.00, 2.98, 3.81, 2.94, 3.27, 7.61, 6.68, 3.65, 5.10, 4.82, 4.43, 3.51, 3.16, 2.54, 2.36, (8.55), 2.88, 5.05, 4.14, 4.67, 3.27, (1.80), 3.40, 4.50, 5.81, 4.55, 5.14, 3.65, 2.89, 2.86, 4.09, 3.36, 4.53, 3.36, 4.87, 3.21, 3.71, 3.97, 4.40, 3.88, 4.01
*
3.91 avg50.*

Average of 5: 2.57
1. 2.45 F2 U F' R U F' R2 U
2. (2.41) U' R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R'
3. (4.95) R F2 R F2 R' F' U2 R' U'
4. 2.61 U R F2 R F' U F2 U2
5. 2.64 R' U R' U' F2 U2 F' R 

Average of 12: 3.23
1. 2.45 F2 U F' R U F' R2 U
2. (2.41) U' R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R'
3. (4.95) R F2 R F2 R' F' U2 R' U'
4. 2.61 U R F2 R F' U F2 U2
5. 2.64 R' U R' U' F2 U2 F' R
6. 4.13 R U' F U2 R' U F R F
7. 3.49 R2 F U' R2 U' R' U F' R
8. 4.00 R U' R2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F
9. 2.98 U' R F' R' U2 R2 F2 U'
10. 3.81 R' U' F U2 R F' R F' 
11. 2.94 F R2 F R2 F R F2 U2
12. 3.27 F U R2 U F' R2 F R2 F' 

My best was like 4.50 before that ^^

And my PB avg5 was 2.96 for ages and in these 50 solves I had 2 or 3 sub-3 avgs


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 10, 2010)

Kian said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Just did the megaminx 7 times in a row sub-1.
> ...



So.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 10, 2010)

18.39 average of 100

best avg5 - 16.02
best avg12 - 17.16

best time - 13.00
worst time - 28.28

Breakdown:
2 13's
2 14's
11 15's
10 16's
23 17's
23 18's
10 19's
10 20's
2 21's
2 22's
2 23's
1 24's
0 25's
0 26's
0 27's 
2 28's

 28's


EDIT: Didn't want to double post, but ...
2x2 avg 12 - 7.89 (non-rolling)
2x2 avg 5 - 7.48
yes ... i suck


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



No.


Spoiler



Don't steal my signature ;_;


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



Video?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 10, 2010)

I did an average of 1337 solves.


----------



## joey (Mar 10, 2010)

48.57, (45.84), (52.26), 49.27, 49.85 => 49.23
4x4

edit:
48.57, (45.84), 52.26, 49.27, 49.85, (58.91), 55.89, 49.87, 48.74, 52.75, 57.31, 52.28 => 51.68


----------



## Toad (Mar 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I did an average of 1337 solves.



Absolute win.

I received my 1337th text yesterday on my new phone lol... Was a good moment


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 10, 2010)

2x2 mean of 200: 9.50 AND PB AO 5: 6.91(The first 5 solves in the mean of 200 if you want to see) AND PB AO 12: 8.01 AND PB AO 100: 9.10
0 DNF's
Best: 3.19
Worst: 30.04 (LanLan 2x2 Inner edge piece pop)
Best AO 5: 6.91
Bast average 12: 8.01
Best AO 100: 9.10
Session average(200): 9.43 (8.89 second standard deviation)
Session mean(200): 9.50


Spoiler



. 7.12 R U2 L' D R2 F R L U R' D' L' F2 B D2 U2 L2 R F D U2 R2 D2 L2 F 
2. 6.98 U B L R2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 U F2 U' B L' U' R2 D' R' D2 R F U L' U' 
3. 8.16 B2 R U B L' R2 F2 R2 D L' R' D F L U F' R' F' L' R' U2 F2 R D U2 
4. 6.64 U' R' B L2 R D2 B2 R2 B' F' U' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' F' L B F2 U D2 B U 
5. 6.33 R U D2 R2 L2 D F R' L2 U R L' U D F2 L' D R L B' F2 U2 L' F2 R' 
6. 9.23 R2 U R2 F' R' F U2 R' U' 
7. 13.00 F2 U R' F R' F R F2 U' 
8. 11.56 R2 F U R2 F R' F' R F2 
9. 9.25 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R2 F' U' 
10. 10.49 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F U 
11. 17.25 R' U' R F2 R' F' R2 
12. 7.93 R' U' R U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U' 
13. 10.70 F' U2 F U' F R2 F' U F' U' 
14. 8.77 U F' R' U R' U F U' R U' 
15. 10.24 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R 
16. 9.47 R F2 R' U F R2 U' F R' U' 
17. 11.34 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U F2 R' U2 
18. 10.73 F U F2 R2 U F R2 U' 
19. 8.19 F U F' R F' U R U2 R 
20. 6.09 U' F U2 R' U R U2 F' 
21. 8.81 R U2 R' F U2 R' U R U2 
22. 7.05 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U' R U 
23. 9.43 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' F' U 
24. 9.04 F U' R' F R2 F U R' F2 
25. 11.18 R U2 R U R' F2 U R' F' 
26. 7.90 R' U' F2 U R' F U2 F2 
27. 12.48 F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' F2 
28. 9.57 R' F' R' U R2 F' U 
29. 5.23 F R U' R2 U R2 F' U 
30. 8.56 R U R' F U' F R' U' R U' 
31. 6.03 R U' F' U2 R U2 R F 
32. 8.79 F2 U2 F U' R2 F U' R U2 
33. 9.63 R F' R U2 R F R2 U' F U' 
34. 22.74 R' F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U' 
35. 6.75 U2 R' F U R' F R' F2 U' 
36. 11.44 R F R' F U' R F2 R U2 
37. 9.70 U R' F' R' U2 F U2 R' F' U' 
38. 8.65 F2 U R U' F' U R' F R 
39. 11.35 U R' F U R F U 
40. 7.64 U' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R' 
41. (3.19) R U R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 
42. 10.92 U2 F R U R' F U' F R' U' 
43. 9.13 R' U R U2 R U2 F' R F' U' 
44. 8.69 F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U 
45. 6.87 U2 R' U F2 R' U' F' R2 
46. 8.16 U F U2 R' F2 R U F2 U R 
47. 9.63 F2 U' F U' R2 F2 U' F' R' 
48. 8.80 F2 U' F U F2 R' U2 R' F' 
49. 12.85 F2 U' R' F' U2 R2 F' R F' 
50. 9.24 R2 F U F2 R' F U F2 R2 U' 
51. 8.75 U' R F' U2 F2 R U' F' U' 
52. 9.15 U' F U2 R' F' U R' U R' U' 
53. 12.34 R F R2 F U R2 U' R2 F' 
54. 6.41  F U2 R2 U F' R' F R 
55. 12.32 U2 R' F' R U2 F' R F U2 
56. 9.42 U' R U2 F U' F R' F2 U' 
57. 6.63 U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R U' 
58. 10.53 U R U2 R U R2 F2 
59. 9.09+ F' U' F' U F2 U R U' R' U' 
60. 9.03 U R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R U 
61. 3.69 R' F R' F' R2 F' 
62. 14.22 U' F' U' F' U R F' U2 
63. 11.97 R F R2 U' R F R' U2 F2 
64. 10.19 U2 F' R F2 R' F2 U R2 U 
65. 10.83 F' U F' R U2 F' R' F2 R U' 
66. 10.07 U F2 R' F U' R F' U F2 U 
67. 11.79 F' R' F2 U' R F U' F2 U' 
68. 6.50 F U' F2 U' F2 U F2 
69. 8.91 R' F R' U' R F R U F2 
70. 7.07 R F U' F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 
71. 9.81 R2 F2 U F' U F2 R F' R2 
72. 9.72 F' U' R2 U F' R2 F' R' U' 
73. 10.58 F U2 R U' R F2 U2 R' F' 
74. 8.08 U2 F R' U' F R2 U F2 U' 
75. 6.19 F R' U R F' U F' R' 
76. 8.43 F' U F U' F U2 R' F U2 
77. 7.75 R' U F' U2 F R F' U2 R' 
78. 8.99 F U' F R U' R2 U 
79. 6.84 U2 R2 U R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 
80. 7.90 R' F U2 R' F' R2 F' U' F2 U' 
81. 8.89 F' U R' U' R U2 R U' R 
82. 9.55 R' U2 F2 R F' U' F2 
83. 9.50 U F' R U2 R F' R2 U' F' 
84. 7.23 R F' U' R U2 R U2 R2 
85. 8.41 R U' R' U2 F2 R F' R' F 
86. 5.19 U R U2 R' F U' F U2 F 
87. 9.66 U' R U' F R' U F' R' 
88. 9.78 U F U F' U2 R2 F' U R 
89. 10.08 F R F2 R' F U2 R' U' F' 
90. 11.45 R' U F2 R U' R' F2 U2 R2 
91. 11.35 R' U2 R' U R' F' U R' U' 
92. 8.31 F' U' R' U2 F R' U' R2 U 
93. 8.02 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U F' U' 
94. 11.84 U F U2 F U R2 F' U F' 
95. 12.12 U2 F' R2 F R2 U F U2 R2 
96. 6.71 U R F' U2 R2 U' F R' U' 
97. 9.95 F' U2 R F U' F2 R U2 R2 
98. 9.72 F' R U2 R U' F2 U' R' 
99. 8.52 F R U' R U R2 U' F U2 
100. 10.09 R U' F2 R2 U F R2 U 
101. 7.86 R' F2 U F U' F R2 F' R U' 
102. 9.40 U2 F U' F U' R2 F' U2 
103. 9.03 U' R' F R' F R' U2 R 
104. 5.11 U2 R U F R' U F' R 
105. 13.86 F2 R' U F' U2 R2 F' R U 
106. 9.01 F U2 F' U F2 R2 U' F' U 
107. 5.67 F U R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U' 
108. 11.70 U F' U R' U' F R2 U2 F' 
109. 9.48 F2 U2 R U2 R U' F2 U R' 
110. 14.27 R U2 F2 R U2 R F' U' F' 
111. 8.87 R2 U2 F' U R U R F' R2 
112. 8.11 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' F' R U' 
113. 8.03 F2 R U2 F' U' R U2 F U2 
114. 11.08 R F R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 
115. 10.18 F R' F2 R U' R U R' U' 
116. 3.47 U2 F R F' U2 F 
117. 10.03 F2 R2 F R2 U' F2 U' R2 U 
118. 10.98 F R' U R' U R U' F2 
119. 6.51 F2 U' R' F2 U R2 U F' R U' 
120. 8.63 F R2 U' R F' R2 F U F2 
121. 7.87 U2 R F' U F' R' U R' 
122. 10.97 R U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' U 
123. 7.96 F' U' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 
124. 6.94 F2 U F R' U 
125. 8.91 U F' U F' R2 F' U F' U 
126. 10.29 R' U' R U' R2 F' R F2 
127. 9.99 F R2 U' R2 U2 F U' F U' 
128. 14.63 R2 U2 F U R2 F U' R2 
129. 10.23 R' F2 R U R2 F2 U R' F2 
130. 8.68 R2 F' R U' R' F' U2 F' 
131. 9.61 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' R U 
132. 9.65 U' R U2 R' U R' F2 R U 
133. 7.70 R' F U F U' R2 F' U2 F2 
134. 6.30 U2 F U R' F' R' F U 
135. 9.85 U F R2 F R' F2 R U 
136. 5.45 U' F U R F' U2 F U' F U2 
137. 8.18 U' R' F R' U2 R U2 R' 
138. 10.02 U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F U 
139. 10.57 R F2 R U2 F' U2 F' R F2 U' 
140. 9.79 U2 R U' F' U R' F R' U 
141. 17.75 U' R2 U F2 R U' R2 F' 
142. 8.84 U R2 F R U' R2 F U' R' 
143. 9.97 R2 F U' R2 F R' U2 
144. 8.20 R2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R' U' 
145. 8.29 R' F' U' R2 F U R2 F' 
146. 5.24 R' U2 F U' R2 U F' R F U' 
147. 9.95 U R U' R2 U R U2 F' R 
148. 11.55 U' F' R F2 R U2 F' U R' 
149. 7.59 U' F U' R U R2 F' R2 
150. 9.07 U' F U R' F R' U2 R' U' R2 
151. 9.79 F R U2 R' F R2 F U F2 
152. 7.11 R' U2 F2 R U R2 F2 U R 
153. (30.04[LanLan 2x2 Inner Pop]) U' R' U' R U' F U F2 R' U' 
154. 8.19 R F R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U 
155. 10.90 U2 F U F2 U F U R2 U 
156. 8.68 R F R' F R F' U2 F U' 
157. 12.25 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R' F U' 
158. 10.73 F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U 
159. 8.64 F U F' R2 U F' U2 R2 
160. 9.09 U F2 U F' R' U F R' U 
161. 9.09 U' F' U F' U' F U' F R' U' 
162. 10.04 F2 U' R F2 R' U R2 
163. 11.26 R' U F2 R' U2 R' U F R' U' 
164. 9.72 U F' R2 F R2 F R' U2 
165. 8.87 U' R2 F' U F R2 U2 R' 
166. 11.49 U2 F' U R U2 R U R' 
167. 7.37 R' F2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 F' U 
168. 6.97 U R2 F U' F R2 U' F2 
169. 13.82 U' R2 U' F U2 R 
170. 9.15 U R F2 R U' F U2 F2 
171. 13.69+ U2 F U F R2 F R U' R' 
172. 9.61 U F2 R2 U2 R' F R U2 R 
173. 7.75 F2 R U F U F2 U F2 R' 
174. 12.30 F' U2 R2 F U' F' U R2 U 
175. 6.93 F2 R2 U2 R F' U2 
176. 9.21 R F' R' F U2 R' U' F R' 
177. 7.47 R2 U R' U F' R F R2 U' 
178. 9.86 U F' R' U F2 R U2 
179. 9.14 F R' F R' F2 U2 R' U F2 
180. 9.45 R U2 R U F2 U R U' F2 U 
181. 12.32 R' U2 F2 R' U F2 R' U2 
182. 13.43 U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R2 U 
183. 8.77 F' U' R2 U R' U F2 R2 U2 
184. 8.24 R U' F R2 F' R2 F R' U2 
185. 13.15 F2 U' R F' R2 U R2 F' U 
186. 7.08 R2 F2 U R' F' U F' U F' 
187. 8.99 U' R F' U2 R U R U' 
188. 12.39 U2 F2 R2 F R U2 R2 U' 
189. 9.55 R F' R2 U F U' R F' 
190. 9.24 U F' U2 R U' F2 R F 
191. 10.83 F' R F U2 F2 R' F' U F2 
192. 9.10 F' U' F2 R F' R2 U R' F2 U' 
193. 8.64 U R F' U2 F R2 F U' R' 
194. 14.29 R' U2 R F U2 R U2 F' U2 
195. 9.23 R F' R2 F R U' R F' 
196. 9.99 R' U' R2 U' F' U2 R U' F2 
197. 8.74 U' F2 U F' U F' U2 F' R 
198. 9.29 R2 F U' F U' F' U F R' U2 
199. 8.88 U2 R F U' F R2 U' F' 
200. 8.94 F' R' U R' F U' R2 F R'


----------



## Kian (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=333183&postcount=2

So 10 days ago you didn't have a sub 20 average of 12 and yesterday you do something that no more than maybe 5 people in the world are capable of? C'mon. We're not dumb. It's ok to admit you shouldn't have posted something and not do it again. Everybody makes mistakes. Just own up to it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Kian said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Shhhhh. I thought we were supposed to be intimidated by him...


----------



## Escher (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



Is Greg French friends with David Sanders?
^Kian is completely right. David, that's pretty much the worst lying I've ever seen here, unless you are talking about sub 10 "minutes" and sub 1 "hours".


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Escher said:


> Is Greg French friends with David Sanders?



Wow... my bad. Totally confused the two. Nevermind.


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2010)

Jooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Now get fasta at 5x5.


----------



## joey (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't have a 5x5 that I like practicing with.

Competition solves are my practice


----------



## ianini (Mar 11, 2010)

Average of 5: 20.540
1. 19.576 F2 U' R2 D B' U2 B' R2 L' U B' F R F B R2 B' U D' B2 L F2 U' L' B' 
2. 22.409 D2 U' B' U L2 D R' B' F2 U' R' D F D L B' R F' U' L2 U' R' B2 D F2 
3. 19.634 D F' D' L B' U2 B R' D2 B2 R B D U' B D' B2 L U2 F2 R2 L F2 D2 F' 
4. (19.001) U2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' F' U2 B' R2 F' D R F2 U' L2 R' U D L' B L' B 
5. (32.154) R' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R B L' R2 D' U R' B L' R' U' F' B' R' U2 R D' B2 

With my new method!


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



That is what I was saying by commenting so. I meant that I know it was a lie. It was definitely meant as a joke out of boredom. Here is a hint, never take me seriously. Never.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2010)

Think about it, though, do you think people will like you more, now that they know you're capable of telling a joke or whatever... or less, now that they know you're a blatant liar? Honestly. It's not like nobody on this board has a sense of humor.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 11, 2010)

[23:37] <AnthonyBrooks> kian: lol at that DavidSanders guy. He says he was joking, but you can't post bs in the accomplishment thread and not expect people to call you on it. 
[23:37] <kian> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=339624#post339624 
[23:37] <kian> lol 
[23:37] <qqwref> a joke like that makes you lose a lot of respect 
[23:37] <AnthonyBrooks> yeah 
[23:37] <kian> lol 14 sub 10s 
[23:37] <kian> what a joke


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Think about it, though, do you think people will like you more, now that they know you're capable of telling a joke or whatever... or less, now that they know you're a blatant liar? Honestly. It's not like nobody on this board has a sense of humor.



You know, I really was not expecting anyone to read that or pay attention to it if they did, so I apologize to anyone I upset. And you know, I could care less if I lose a little respect, if respect is judged off something like that, than it really does not matter at all to me.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 11, 2010)

DavidSanders: Since no one reads this, or cares about what they read if they do, I'd like you to know that I..

Just did the pyraminx 7 times in a row sub-4.
4x4 14 times in a row sub 40.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Just did the pyraminx 7 times in a row sub-4.
> 4x4 14 times in a row sub 40.



Really that is cool because I had similar results with the 3x3 and megaminx. What a coincidence.


----------



## Parity (Mar 11, 2010)

L2 D2 F' D' B U2 D B2 L' F L D B2 U' R2 F' B' U2 B' R' B' F' L F' L' 

11.22 single PB.
x-cross and with a pair made but not inserted.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 11, 2010)

Just did my first 4x4 center solve with commutators without any mistakes. Now I just need to do it with a blindfold on.


----------



## Escher (Mar 11, 2010)

[email protected] You've been here a year and you should know that a 'joke' like that will lose you any respect you ever had, and it just makes you look like a terrible bullshitter.


----------



## Kxg (Mar 11, 2010)

PB average of 12, yay.

Average: 17.43


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 14.40
Worst Time: 19.17
Individual Times:
1.	16.88	L' R F' R2 D F2 R2 F D U' F L2 U L R2 D B' F L2 R F2 D2 U' B2 F'
2.	16.25	D L' U2 R B2 F' L2 B' F U' B2 F' D' B' F' L2 B' F2 L R2 B' F R' D U'
3.	17.84	L' R' B L' D2 B' F2 R B F2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 F' U B F2 R2 B L' R2 F'
4.	16.40	D2 U2 B2 L' R D U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' D' B2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B
5.	18.72	L2 R' D2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F L' R' U2 F2 R B' F' R U' R2 B L' F2 L B' R'
6.	17.91	L B' F L2 B F D2 U2 L R2 D' U2 L B U2 B F2 D L2 D B' D L2 R U'
7.	(14.40)	L' D' B D' F' L D' R2 B2 D' B F' L2 F' D2 B D B2 F D2 U2 F' L R' D'
8.	(19.17)	B2 F2 R' B2 F' L' R F2 R F' L' U B L' D' F U R U' F' D R' D' R D2
9.	18.07	L' R D2 U L R2 U L' D2 U2 L2 D U B2 L R2 B F2 L F R F2 L' U' R
10.	18.22	U2 B L R' D L' D U R2 D U R F2 D' U2 L' R' U L' F L' U' R D' U'
11.	17.99	F L2 D' B F R' D2 L' R U R2 D' U' L D' U' B' U L R D2 U2 B2 F R'
12.	15.98	L' R B F2 L F' R2 B L F' U B2 F' L D2 F R D2 U B D U' B2 F D2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got 87 PLL skips in a row


----------



## Toad (Mar 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I just got 87 PLL skips in a row



Sick dude, that takes some skill!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 11, 2010)

In less than a minute.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 11, 2010)

Breaking my non lucky PB on 3x3x3:

9.08: U R2 F' D' U2 L D2 L2 R' F2 D2 U F U2 R' B D L U R' F2 D U' B' F

Solution:


Spoiler



cross: y2 U L' U R' F U (6)

1st pair: z2 y' R U' R' U y' R' U R (7)

2nd pair: U' R U2 R' L U' L' (7)

3rd pair: R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (7)

4th pair: U y' R U R' (4)

OLL: F U R U' R' F' (6)

PLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (18)


Total: 55 moves in 9.08 = 6,01 tps 

It could be sub-9 easily, but Y is one of my slowest permutation, so I'm glad with this.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got 3 PLL skips on a 2x2. WOW.
then I decided to try my luck.
I got another 15. since then, I've been able to get PLL skips almost every single solve. Sometimes I get OLL skips though.
I am pleased.
I am happy and gay


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 11, 2010)

Off topic, but I got good exam results  Five As in Statistics, Mechanics, Biology, Physics and General Studies, the first three of which I got 100% in


----------



## Toad (Mar 11, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Off topic, but I got good exam results  Five As in Statistics, Mechanics, Biology, Physics and General Studies, the first three of which I got 100% in



Wow well done!! 

I only got results for one maths module (Core2) today in which I got 100% so I'm happy with that


----------



## Escher (Mar 11, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Off topic, but I got good exam results  Five As in Statistics, Mechanics, Biology, Physics and General Studies, the first three of which I got 100% in



You didn't 100% General Studies? Honestly 

Nice job though


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Another 2x2 record
> ...



I read the whole solve
Easy first layer
and I knew the CLL
Im usually rubbish at doing easy scrambles,


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic, but I got good exam results  Five As in Statistics, Mechanics, Biology, Physics and General Studies, the first three of which I got 100% in
> ...



Its good for some...
I got a D and U


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2010)

got my 2nd LL skip ever
B' F2 L2 R2 B F' D' B D U2 L2 R2 U2 L' B' L2 D F2 U B' U2 L2 R'

but it was on my worst f2l execution on the day and i missed the timer ...


----------



## Toad (Mar 11, 2010)

PAGE 1000 GET



Edit: I actually was originally the first page 1000 post but some noobs deleted posts to be "clever" but oh well, it matters so much...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2010)

3x3x3 mean of 25 yesterday: 23.76
3x3x3 mean of 25 today: 23.63

I'm pretty sure they're my best means of 25 ever. What I'm doing now is just trying to solve as fast as possible, instead of going slow and looking ahead. For years now, I've always tried to "go slow and look ahead", and lately I've suspected that maybe the problem is I took that phrase too much to heart. Now I'm discovering that if I just go as fast as I possibly can, I almost always get better times. I still try to look ahead, but my focus is on moving fast, not on looking ahead. And it really seems to help. I think you have to get used to actually moving fast enough first so that going slow and looking ahead can help later. It seems like "go slow and look ahead" is something you should do sometimes, not always - otherwise you never learn to move fast enough for it to help.


----------



## Micael (Mar 11, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Just did the megaminx 7 times in a row sub-1.
> 3x3 14 times in a row sub 10.



What!?

Edit:
eeew, who will post the 10 000th?


----------



## joey (Mar 11, 2010)

Escher: I got told to NOT do General Studies for A2  D:

9995 GET


----------



## Micael (Mar 11, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



Oh. You really want people to not trust you? What is funny in that?

Edit:
trust and not thrust, thanks miniGOINGS. By the way I just learned a new english word.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

Micael said:


> Oh. So you want us to *never thrust you anymore?* Well, if that is funny for you...



Umm...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Everybody is waiting for the post that will never come because everybody is waiting for it.
> 
> I'll win in the end.



You read my mind... How did you know?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 11, 2010)

9999 GET.....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> It's the 10000th reply, you win too
> 
> MiniGoin fails.



I got 10,000 post though, so it's all good.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> No you didn't. You silly bastard even double-posted...



I still have your post quoted. I covered my tracks.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > It's the 10000th reply, you win too
> ...



He posted, so I would post, so he could delete his, and post right after mine.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Ah.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 11, 2010)

Guys, is it really the highlight of your day? Seems kind of pathetic, not to mention it's off topic...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I stole money from my mother!



You typed "quote" and "/quote" in lower case. And you didn't even put in a "=######" number.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 11, 2010)

10000


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 11, 2010)

*10,000!!!!!*


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> 10000



lol pwned. your 9998 now.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 11, 2010)

1.26 Double-J Square-1.
Stop it, guys, I win.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

yesh....


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 11, 2010)

No more deleting or I start breaking out the banstick. Yes, We Can "wins" because he actually made an attempt to post a real accomplishment. End of story.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes said:


> 1.26 Double-J Square-1.
> Stop it, guys, I win.



Nice man, I heard that the guy who was #5,000 is pretty awesome


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> No more deleting or I start breaking out the banstick. Yes, We Can "wins" because he actually made an attempt to post a real accomplishment. End of story.



Well said! 

My accomplishment: First sub-13 average of 5 on stack mat: 12.99.

Nothing special, but I should get used to stack mat again, I guess.


----------



## Todd (Mar 11, 2010)

Did my best solve yesterday (11.90) and best average of 5 (19.xx)


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 11, 2010)

i did my first blindfolded solve yesterday!! 6:24.96!! and while scrambling my 2x3x3 i solved it! it was kinda awkward...?


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 11, 2010)

(1,-6) (-4,2) (6,0) (-3,-6) (1,-2) (-3,-3) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (3,1) (6,5) (0,-4) (6,-1) (-4,-6) (2,0) (-2,-6)

7.84 OLL skip 

and 3.37 adj parity


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 11, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I did an average of 1337 solves.



the avg was 12.66 (σ = 1.22)

best avg12: 11.44
best avg5: 10.96 (thanks David )

best single: 8.84
worst single: 17.05

17.xx -1
16.xx -6
15.xx -35
14.xx -123
13.xx -352 (13.37 -2)
12.xx -463
11.xx -244
10.xx -90
9.xx -22
8.xx -1

palindrome times -18 (I like palindromes )


Spoiler



9.09 9.69 9.99 10.01 10.01 10.01 11.11 11.11 11.11 12.21 12.21 12.21 12.21 12.21 13.31 13.31 13.31 14.41



individual times:


Spoiler



1-191


Spoiler



10.67 11.90 12.88 12.59 14.14 12.70 13.04 11.86 11.43 13.10 14.73 12.06 13.19 13.22 11.95 11.94 12.58 13.18 14.11 
10.45 11.21 12.98 11.55 13.16 12.14 13.87 11.14 13.89 13.55 13.84 11.99 15.08 10.35 12.22 12.72 9.96 12.38 11.60 
13.89 13.25 13.10 11.24 13.18 10.93 11.79 12.06 14.39 11.36 12.41 13.74 15.70 13.68 13.95 11.56 12.47 12.01 12.70 
16.77 12.00 11.65 12.67 12.39 11.94 12.19 15.25 13.10 13.37 13.45 13.75 11.62 12.65 14.62 12.66 13.27 13.48 12.45 
12.54 12.27 13.89 12.23 11.39 14.07 14.35 11.70 12.52 12.65 11.80 11.77 11.34 12.64 13.95 12.45 11.63 12.56 12.43 
10.44 10.15 13.06 11.09 13.42 12.19 12.56 11.26 13.09 13.35 12.51 12.30 12.25 11.63 12.96 10.23 11.87 12.40 11.51 
12.90 13.73 13.36 11.96 13.13 13.54 13.72 12.94 12.23 12.82 9.07 13.70 13.49 13.69 12.20 11.94 13.50 11.42 12.89 
12.90 11.62 11.10 13.18 12.39 13.70 12.65 12.16 10.90 13.89 12.07 12.65 12.86 13.27 12.54 11.71 13.25 11.04 11.50 
11.11 11.21 13.14 14.08 12.55 12.27 13.12 13.99 14.11 12.29 10.01 12.57 12.41 13.18 12.00 9.87 11.05 12.74 11.94 
11.29 11.86 14.39 13.48 12.04 14.13 14.16 12.90 13.54 13.39 12.97 11.49 12.85 12.26 12.72 13.69 12.67 12.65 14.17 10.42


192-382


Spoiler



13.71 13.02 13.04 12.55 13.62 10.20 14.99 11.22 12.34 16.08 12.47 12.49 11.46 12.60 12.32 14.01 12.25 13.46 12.71 
13.44 14.65 13.28 12.94 15.57 12.09 12.54 11.97 12.90 14.33 13.28 12.23 15.01 15.19 12.05 15.15 12.24 12.90 13.07	
11.75 11.73 13.70 13.63 11.80 13.08 12.61 12.26 14.18 12.77 13.23 14.18 13.01 11.83 12.35 11.87 14.62 15.66 13.11	
12.68 11.32 12.24 12.61 10.84 12.33 9.01 11.13 12.03 14.03 14.05 12.43 10.18	11.37 10.14 13.28 13.69 9.53 12.78
16.21 10.29 11.12 14.08 12.46 13.54 12.26 12.87 10.45 12.85 11.93 12.53 13.00 12.07 12.20 12.43 13.59 12.02 12.14	
14.62 12.69 13.08 11.03 12.90 11.34 12.53 11.72 12.00 11.81 12.66 13.30 13.65 13.03 11.11 12.13 14.08 11.36 12.81 
14.53 12.67 14.83 12.99 15.23 15.63 11.19 9.87 13.79 12.37 13.95 12.36 13.28 15.06 12.26 11.62 12.99 10.36 12.65 
13.14 13.28 13.10 13.95 12.55 14.56 13.51 13.77 14.95 13.74 12.28 15.21 13.51 12.04 11.81 12.71 12.02 13.19 12.33 
12.09 13.39 13.62 12.07 12.34 13.09 8.84 14.50 12.06 11.66 13.23 11.46 14.22 12.35 12.26 11.97 11.67 11.71 12.02 
14.08 11.88 15.95 11.39 10.59 10.79 13.69 12.21 12.10 14.47 12.57 14.00 13.47 10.50 13.53 10.36 12.24 10.49 10.44 12.57


383-573


Spoiler



13.30 12.32 12.67 11.11 11.87 11.83 13.41 11.51 12.71 12.92 12.32 13.85 12.37 12.05 13.23 11.36 11.55 12.12 12.68 
12.56 13.18 12.62 12.93 12.28 12.68 13.62 12.74 11.82 13.02 12.72 11.59 13.92 12.04 12.19 12.77 13.95 11.00 13.43 
12.90 12.57 13.83 12.29 12.67 11.61 11.96 13.59 10.92 13.17 13.17 11.71 11.63 17.05 12.21 10.9511.84 10.98 13.46 
11.14 13.01 14.14 10.43 14.69 13.44 15.07 12.78 12.44 12.34 11.76 11.45 11.49 12.94 12.39 10.98 12.82 12.46 12.15 
12.87 12.53 11.26 12.79 12.68 10.10 12.35 13.55 15.48 12.24 13.70 12.56 11.90 14.24 12.26 12.77 13.45 12.22 12.19 
13.07 11.51 11.58 13.32 13.38 11.72 10.83 12.23 13.55 14.15 11.39 11.99 13.45 10.39 11.12 12.87 12.41 11.44 11.71 
12.58 11.52 13.42 12.80 10.23 13.36 12.39 13.66 13.02 12.10 11.16 13.20 12.97 11.95 13.19 11.48 12.65 14.19 13.17 
13.17 12.39 13.16 12.95 13.20 13.81 14.47 13.13 11.78 12.03 13.97 13.46 11.55 10.55 13.56 13.47 12.97 13.69 11.91 
12.79 13.08 13.11 12.78 11.38 12.61 10.74 12.19 13.39 12.49 13.38 12.67 13.16 13.14 10.46 14.49 14.94 13.66 11.27 
13.25 12.72 12.37 11.69 9.83 13.54 12.73 12.42 13.55 12.46 13.00 13.14 12.05 15.39 10.39 13.62 11.94 11.25 12.64 13.35


574-764


Spoiler



12.69 11.15 12.55 12.53 13.33 12.79 13.22 12.39 13.77 12.85 12.96 11.68 14.13 14.71 10.75 13.60 12.74 11.32 9.47 
12.95 12.71 14.97 13.24 11.33 11.23 12.82 12.49 9.14 12.20 13.84 13.16 12.77 14.06 12.51 14.20 11.84 11.18 14.25 
13.67 12.14 11.66 13.77 12.21 12.93 13.17 9.60 14.93 13.16 14.23 12.18 12.48 14.40 9.50 14.13 12.43 15.07 13.14 
13.70 12.10 11.52 12.74 13.10 13.94 14.20 10.78 10.46 13.23 12.52 12.66 12.39 12.39 12.79 13.22 11.52 11.22 11.98 
13.31 13.11 11.07 12.55 13.52 11.64 12.48 12.13 11.39 14.66 10.82 13.62 13.96 11.71 11.24 11.51 13.31 11.39 12.65 
12.87 11.19 12.31 15.73 12.27 14.12 12.35 12.46 14.41 13.40 12.85 12.38 14.01 13.08 11.67 12.85 11.74 13.07 12.98 
9.55 12.62 11.59 11.71 12.47 12.02 13.04 12.13 11.89 11.55 14.33 11.63 12.40 12.31 12.26 13.38 12.43 12.98 12.49 
13.23 14.70 12.82 11.60 12.86 12.33 13.36 13.07 13.65 12.07 12.67 10.84 12.46 11.03 12.99 13.49 13.11 12.56 14.96 
16.03 12.71 12.49 13.51 13.82 12.03 13.49 12.29 10.88 12.57 15.29 12.96 10.28 11.34 13.42 12.97 10.83 10.36 10.34 
11.59 14.16 11.84 11.61 11.67 10.68 10.46 12.39 13.45 13.25 13.38 11.63 13.08 12.56 12.67 11.00 13.62 14.79 14.72 13.03


765-955


Spoiler



13.49 13.83 14.07 12.31 12.46 11.51 14.59 12.52 11.31 13.54 13.55 11.21 12.29 14.34 13.70 10.35 13.96 13.49 12.34 
13.39 14.39 12.90 13.15 9.40 12.81 13.06 11.50 12.96 13.02 15.04 13.58 11.77 12.17 13.01 13.52 13.54 13.36 13.08 
14.29 12.68 11.95 14.05 14.08 11.71 12.32 14.08 12.47 14.89 14.55 14.17 13.25 11.47 13.69 12.89 12.70 10.88 12.95 
14.02 13.55 13.78 12.72 12.77 12.37 13.65 14.89 12.88 14.68 13.02 13.95 13.71 11.78 12.56 12.09 12.21 12.95 13.40 
10.07 12.44 11.59 11.63 12.76 12.76 13.80 12.06 13.19 13.11 11.96 12.93 12.90 10.87 10.70 14.16 15.16 16.08 14.19 
14.37 11.41 13.26 13.65 13.02 11.30 12.14 13.08 13.90 11.23 12.82 10.59 13.13 12.71 13.01 12.62 12.12 12.01 13.01 
15.28 9.94 12.69 13.45 10.99 14.10 13.02 12.44 13.19 11.94 10.92 13.10 11.81 15.59 12.01 13.95 13.37 12.05 12.19 
15.53 14.01 11.38 12.61 12.02 13.92 13.40 14.24 11.21 12.54 11.53 13.84 13.21 13.70 14.47 13.65 10.96 12.99 12.10 
11.68 14.06 10.35 15.68 13.87 12.08 10.62 11.98 11.76 13.67 11.55 13.54 12.72 12.43 12.68 12.63 13.00 11.98 12.72 
11.54 12.56 13.91 12.79 12.26 11.73 14.86 12.00 12.22 12.87 12.58 14.74 13.39 12.70 12.49 13.15 13.48 13.10 12.86 12.57


956-1146


Spoiler



12.80 13.99 13.03 10.12 13.73 12.91 11.00 10.41 13.02 13.94 11.71 11.27 10.78 10.99 13.86 11.65 11.63 13.89 12.82 
12.14 14.79 10.76 14.23 12.18 15.97 11.60 13.54 14.35 12.48 13.62 13.95 12.87 11.73 12.65 14.35 13.30 12.94 10.67 
13.97 15.05 13.61 13.63 12.77 13.18 16.71 10.49 13.68 14.97 14.44 12.94 12.87 11.46 15.00 13.33 13.00 14.61 10.04 
12.26 12.15 13.14 13.75 11.55 13.06 11.97 12.39 13.89 12.52 10.22 12.14 11.74 10.99 12.50 11.33 11.12 13.74 13.03 
9.70 12.53 13.04 13.83 11.66 12.97 12.57 13.12 13.34 13.48 12.29 12.63 13.10 13.76 12.15 13.50 12.18 12.53 13.32 
11.12 11.41 13.74 12.43 12.27 11.20 12.16 12.06 11.05 15.41 11.06 12.76 13.05 14.85 14.75 14.59 13.21 12.36 12.82 
12.53 11.56 12.49 10.88 11.60 11.67 14.05 11.58 12.38 13.68 11.22 12.70 12.31 12.88 14.60 11.71 12.64 13.05 12.76 
13.03 14.57 12.66 12.51 12.98 11.60 11.23 13.42 12.59 11.72 15.06 15.33 12.42 11.90 13.81 13.04 10.33 13.77 11.55 
13.30 13.45 12.61 11.22 14.52 13.00 14.38 11.96 11.16 13.13 12.00 11.06 12.46 14.95 11.58 11.91 13.46 12.96 11.75 
13.39 13.55 12.74 13.67 12.13 14.32 10.65 10.48 12.12 12.35 12.99 13.27 14.47 11.32 10.75 13.01 12.40 12.08 14.69 13.86


1147-1337


Spoiler



12.43 14.24 14.59 13.32 13.66 10.70 12.53 12.45 14.36 10.51 9.07 12.76 13.16 11.90 12.13 12.39 12.71 15.27 13.16 
15.76 12.37 13.78 12.48 10.25 13.19 13.56 12.52 12.40 11.55 10.01 13.92 12.28 11.36 11.38 12.85 12.95 12.02 12.65 
14.39 12.37 10.20 13.47 9.12 12.31 11.19 13.09 9.99 12.71 12.47 12.87 11.78 13.30 11.01 13.06 12.75 10.73 12.86 
14.27 10.65 12.97 13.17 10.76 11.99 13.38 12.94 13.54 12.78 12.23 13.23 10.01 9.69 11.38 11.64 14.16 11.88 12.38 
12.51 11.81 11.39 12.00 12.47 12.85 10.61 10.40 11.42 13.13 12.80 9.09 12.11 11.92 12.87 12.02 13.79 12.61 12.31 
13.31 12.05 15.09 13.14 11.59 12.00 10.97 12.71 12.00 13.47 11.90 12.43 12.24 13.66 11.86 12.32 13.86 13.29 12.85 
12.53 13.07 14.64 14.77 11.55 11.05 13.25 12.59 11.78 12.71 11.61 14.23 14.89 12.60 12.78 12.71 12.31 10.56 15.06 
13.35 12.75 11.65 12.74 13.25 13.96 11.28 13.66 12.20 11.94 12.20 11.39 14.35 12.66 13.69 13.42 12.75 13.90 12.78 
10.46 14.51 13.14 13.17 12.60 13.00 9.58 11.76 13.26 12.77 14.94 12.04 13.81 13.28 10.92 13.24 13.79 14.05 13.23 
9.84 10.53 14.36 13.22 11.05 12.84 13.79 12.69 11.68 12.48 12.78 14.09 12.46 13.92 12.96 14.00 12.66 11.69 11.87 13.50


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2010)

1:52.33 on megaminx 

2nd sub 2 ever, PB before was 1:59.66


----------



## Muesli (Mar 12, 2010)

Average of 5: 18.91
1. 18.76 U' B2 U2 D R' U2 F' R2 U2 L' U2 L2 U D' L F D2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' F' B2 U'
2. 18.99 U2 R2 D2 B F D U F2 D' B D2 U F2 U' D' F R2 D L2 B' D2 R' U L2 U2
3. (19.57) L' F R F2 R F2 D B' U' R U' R F' R2 F2 B R' D B U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 B2
4. (16.16) L R' U' D R2 D' U L' F2 U' B' R' B' L' U2 L2 R D L B R' B D' B' D2
5. 18.97 R2 L' U2 D2 B U' B' L' D' R2 B2 L' R F' L B U2 R' L' U' D' R2 B' D2 L'


----------



## ianini (Mar 12, 2010)

Average of 5: 2:33.873
1. 2:26.960 R d2 B' l b2 U' D2 R d l d' l2 r R2 D2 U F2 L' d' b' l2 L2 u L' R d' r' d D2 l r U' D' L2 U2 f' R2 u' F' r2 L2 d f l u d2 L f2 D d F L2 u2 b L' B2 R2 d' b2 R 
2. 2:31.990 F U2 R B2 L F' R' F' B D2 b' L F2 D u' d2 L b B' d2 B f r D' r B2 u' r' U f b2 F L D L2 f b R B2 r L2 b r F' L2 f U2 l R L D2 r2 U2 D R u b U2 b l2 
3. (2:19.283) d B' L' b r' f' D B2 U2 F' L2 R u' d' D R d2 u' U' R' F D2 f r2 D2 f2 R r u l D2 R d u' L B' U2 D2 l F2 d2 r2 D' f' F' l' u2 U' D2 B2 u' U' f2 F U2 u L D l2 b2 
4. 2:42.668 b F' D' f2 U2 D' f' d U2 R2 D' l2 B' F d' B' b2 U' l' f' b' d r2 B' b2 R' U f L D' d f' R L r' u L l2 U' d L r2 l u2 l r F' r U F2 r' B f l' u' B u d' B' u' 
5. (2:59.601) f' b2 r2 D2 d2 R2 D' f b d F2 l2 r2 L' d B f2 D d' r2 R b2 U2 F2 d U r' l' b2 r' f' F2 L' U' D' l' L' R2 r b2 d' D2 r f' R' d' U2 r L b2 l' B' u' B2 U' L R r2 u2 f2 

5x5 pb average! I need a new v cube. I hate locks!


----------



## ianini (Mar 12, 2010)

Session average: 12.453
1. (14.840) 
UU u5 dU u' dd u' Ud u6 dU u2 Ud u4' UU u3 UU u5 UU u2 dd dd
dd d2' dU d UU d' Ud d3' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d6 dU

2. 11.840 
UU u4 dU dd u3 Ud u2 dU u4 Ud u3 UU u4' UU u' UU u4' dd Ud
dd d6 dU d4 UU d5 Ud d4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d6 dd

3. 11.580 
UU dU u4' dd u4' Ud u2 dU u Ud u6 UU u3' UU u3 UU u6 dd dd
dd d4' dU d4 UU d4 Ud d3' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5 Ud

4. (11.560) 
UU u2' dU u4' dd u6 Ud u dU u2' Ud u6 UU u2 UU u3' UU u2 dd UU
dd d4' dU UU d5 Ud d2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4' Ud

5. 13.940 
UU u4 dU u3' dd u5 Ud u4 dU u4 Ud u UU u3 UU u UU u4' dd UU
dd d2 dU d5 UU d3 Ud d' UU UU Ud dU UU dd dU


¡Me gusta reloj!


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2010)

omgsh

micro501	F1z's 12 Individual Times: 3.08, 2.56, 2.88, 2.16, 3.3, 2.91, 2.83, (3.84), 3.72, 3.13, 3.31, (2.02)
21:11	micro501	F1z's Average: 2.98, Best Time: 2.02 Worst Time: 3.84


----------



## marineasalia (Mar 12, 2010)

Statistics for 03-12-2010 14:11:42

Average: 16.43
Standard Deviation: 0.22
Best Time: 14.90
Worst Time: 18.38
Individual Times:
1.	16.51	L2 D B' L R' B' F D U' R B U L2 D2 U B2 F' U2 L D U F' R' U' B2
2.	(14.90)	F' U2 L R' D L' R' D R' D' F' U' F' R B' D' U' B F2 R U L R B' F2
3.	(18.38)	B F' L F' L2 R F U2 L' U' R' B' F2 U2 B' F' L' D B R2 F U B D R
4.	16.64	B' F2 R2 B' L' B' F' L' F' D' B' F' D B' F' D U B F L2 D2 L' F L2 R2
5.	16.13 L2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 B' F' L2 F' D' L' B' U B D2 U' B F L2 R F' U' L R'


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just spent 6 hours restickering cubes and I'm not even done.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 12, 2010)

First sub-50 on Square-1!

(-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,1) / (-2,-1) / (-2,6) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,2) /

46.12

Lucky EP 

EDIT: No way. The next 2 solves were a bit lucky too:
43.83, 46.96

Wow, avg5: 56.02

1. *46.12* (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,1) / (-2,-1) / (-2,6) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,2) /
2. *43.83* (4,2) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,2) / (6,-5) / (5,0) / (2,6) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,6) / (0,1)
3. *46.96* (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (-2,5) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,4) / (2,5) / (6,-1) / (6,4) / (0,-5) / (6,2) / (-5,-3) / (-5,-1) / (3,0)
4. *(3:06.11)* (1,-4) / (3,3) / (-3,5) / (1,0) / (5,-5) / (-5,5) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (-3,5) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,5) / (6,3) / (-3,6) /
5. *1:15.00* (-2,3) / (6,5) / (3,6) / (6,5) / (0,-2) / (4,6) / (2,1) / (-2,6) / (6,4) / (2,-2) / (0,-2) / (-3,-2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,5) /


----------



## Toad (Mar 12, 2010)

Sub10 Clock  (and Sub NR)

9.81 Really easy
u=6,d=2 / u=4,d=0 / u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / d=2 / UdUd


----------



## Kxg (Mar 12, 2010)

12.74 3x3 single, yay. Finally sub-13 solve (old PB was 13.00, lol).


----------



## mande (Mar 12, 2010)

Got an avg 5 of 20.00.
Also, I started doing AUF after the PLL.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 12, 2010)

3.18, 3.61, 4.69, 3.36, 5.49, 2.66, 3.77, 2.16, 3.17, 4.53, 4.70, 4.31, 3.93, 3.26, 4.89, 2.83, 3.12, 3.13, 3.59, 2.72, 2.89, 2.68, 3.98, 4.91, 2.40, 3.20, 5.36, 3.36, 4.08, 3.89, 4.53, 3.71, 3.37, 4.97, 3.55, 3.00, 3.30, 2.80, 3.89, 3.04, 3.67, 4.73, 2.87, 2.88, 3.64, 3.22, 3.50, 3.40, 4.99, 3.98 = 3.65

2x2


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 12, 2010)

just got my first sub 3 on a 5x5!! It was 2:50.79. I re-lubed my V-Cube and the outside layers turn so much better now = D


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

2x2 mean of 200: 9.50


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 12, 2010)

megaminx average of 5: 1:58.45

1:57.94, 1:57.37, (2:08.77), 2:00.03, (1:54.04)

first sub2 avg5 and sub1:55 single


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2010)

Sub 4 mo3 on 7x7 

micro501	F4z's 3 Individual Times: (4:01.78), 3:58.83, (3:56.66)

= 3:59.09 mean. Now to roll the first one.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sub 4 mo3 on 7x7
> 
> micro501	F4z's 3 Individual Times: (4:01.78), 3:58.83, (3:56.66)
> 
> = 3:59.09 mean. Now to roll the first one.



Stop it.


----------



## Rosette (Mar 13, 2010)

Yesterday my 2 consecutive blindsolves!
First one was like 6 minutes and second one was like 5
Old Pochmann Edges and corners/Visual Memory


----------



## mmMarco17 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sub 30 OH avg finally, barely. CN helps me so much, as all of the best times aren't white crosses.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 29.46
1. 25.28 R' D U2 B R L2 U R B2 D B R2 L' B2 L D2 L2 R2 U2 R U L R F2 L'
2. 27.05 L2 F2 R L2 F B U' L B' F L U B D U B' U' R' F2 L2 D' F2 D' F' B'
3. 31.65 U' L D2 U B R U F U R2 L2 U R F2 R B2 L U' L' D' F B2 D2 F2 B
4. 28.67 B2 L' F D' F' B2 D L U D' B' D2 R2 L F' B2 D2 B' U' D L' B' L2 F2 R
5. 35.36 D B2 F2 U' L' R' F2 B2 D' F U2 D L2 D U' R2 L' B D2 F' D' L' U2 D2 B2
6. 26.88 F2 R2 F B2 U B2 F' D R2 U R' F2 B L2 D' R B' U' B F2 U D2 R B' D
7. (36.55) R D L2 B2 L' U D R' U' R F2 D2 F B D' F2 B' U2 F D U L2 U' D2 B
8. 28.21 F2 B R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D L D R' D R D2 U' L2 F2 B R' F' D U R2
9. 31.15 U2 L R U L' D2 F B U R' L U' B' L B F L F R2 B' R2 F2 L F2 B2
10. 29.81 L' U L' U' F D' B' L2 B' L2 R' B' L' B2 F U B' R2 L2 B' U2 D2 F L D'
11. 30.56 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B D' R2 L' B D L2 R2 D' R U' L B U L
12. (24.96) L2 R B2 F' U2 F2 B' L D B' U L' R' U2 R' D2 L D' B2 D B' R2 U L2 U


----------



## ianini (Mar 13, 2010)

Session average: 10.801
1. (8.900) B F2 L2 B R' L' F2 B' D2 L2 F D' F R' F2 R' U' F2 L2 R B U L' U' F 
2. 10.220 U2 R B D R' D' L2 U2 R U R2 U L U' D L' B2 U' B2 D2 F' B2 U2 F2 D' 
3. 9.680 R' L U F' B' U' L2 R' B2 F' D2 L' U2 L' U F' D' U2 F' D L F D2 B D 
4. 10.970 U L' U L U' R' L' D' U' L B R2 U2 B F' L2 R B F2 L2 F L' U' B2 R' 
5. 11.220 L2 U2 B2 D' R U2 R' U B D R F2 D2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F D F2 U F' R2 
6. 12.430 F L' B' U2 L2 R2 U L2 R' U' B' U' F R2 D' R2 U2 R' B R' B' L2 R2 B D2 
7. 10.440 D2 L B' F' R U L R2 U R2 U2 F' L B R F D R2 U2 R' U' F R L2 U2 
8. 12.050 U' B F D2 F' U2 D' B L U L2 R' D' L' F2 R F R' B F' D2 U F2 R2 L 
9. 10.330 B2 L B2 R' U' F' B' D2 B' D' B2 L' D R U2 R' B R' L2 F' L U R F' B 
10. (12.630) U' F D L' F2 L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 B U2 D' L U R' B2 U L U2 F B2 R L' 
11. 10.710 F2 L2 D2 F L B2 R2 B L' R F' D F L2 D2 B' L2 R U R2 F L' R B F 
12. 9.960 L2 D R' D R2 L2 F2 D' U' F R' D2 B L' U' R D B2 D B' U R F B2 R2 

My F2L is very bad!


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.13
worst time: 24.56

current mean of 3: 21.69 (σ = 2.21)
best mean of 3: 15.33 (σ = 2.27)

current avg5: 20.10 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 17.69 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 19.63 (σ = 2.11)
best avg12: 19.63 (σ = 2.11)

session avg: 19.63 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 19.41

SUUUUB 20! I think I beat ZB FTW to sub 20 a12.

Times:
17.36, 23.21, 18.46, 21.77, 21.32, 16.97, 12.13, 16.90, 19.78, 19.20, 21.32, 24.56


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 12.13
> worst time: 24.56
> 
> ...



Congratulations! But I'm sorry, I don't use the computer much, due to stupid limits, but I'm pretty sure I've done sub 20 a12's, just not recorded. I'll do some avg-ing tonight. Scramble for the 12.13? Thanks. Also, did a 18.5y a5 non-rolling. But I guess you've got the first actual sub 20 a12 (out of us two).


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Congratulations! But I'm sorry, I don't use the computer much, due to stupid limits, but I'm pretty sure I've done sub 20 a12's, just not recorded. I'll do some avg-ing tonight. Scramble for the 12.13? Thanks. Also, did a 18.5y a5 non-rolling. But I guess you've got the first actual sub 20 a12 (out of us two).





DavidWoner said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Grrr... I wish I could be on the computer this much.
> ...



>_>


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations! But I'm sorry, I don't use the computer much, due to stupid limits, but I'm pretty sure I've done sub 20 a12's, just not recorded. I'll do some avg-ing tonight. Scramble for the 12.13? Thanks. Also, did a 18.5y a5 non-rolling. But I guess you've got the first actual sub 20 a12 (out of us two).
> ...



I knew you would post that 
I can't be bothered. No, it's more the fact I like seeing my average the whole way along, and going, okay 19.73 a12, must get this to make sub 20. I might sometime do it like this, but prolly not. I'll do an average now.


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2010)

Print off a few sheets of Stefan Pochmann's pdf.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, have to get off computer now (****ing brother) but this is my response 

20.15, 23.05, *21.77, 18.61, 19.53, 18.52, 20.68, 17.86, 16.56, 23.98, 19.71, 19.20, 20.23, 18.91,* 26.48, 24.25, 19.89, 19.96, 23.74, 20.06 = 20.56

stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 16.56
worst time: 26.48

current mean of 3: 21.25 (σ = 1.76)
best mean of 3: 18.37 (σ = 1.72)

current avg5: 21.25 (σ = 1.76)
best avg5: 18.63 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 20.99 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 19.50 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 20.56 (σ = 1.92)
session mean: 20.66



Spoiler



Session average: 20.56
1. 20.15 B D R L D R' L' U' R2 F2 D' F2 B2 D2 L2 R' F U2 B U2 D R' L2 F' R 
2. 23.05 F2 U L2 D U2 L R U R L B L' F' D' L' R' F D2 B' L2 U R D' L2 U2 
*3. 21.77 U' B U D2 F2 B D F' L2 F D' F' U R B2 F' R2 B L' U' F' B R U' F2 
4. 18.61 B U L B2 R L2 U2 B' U R2 D' R' D' U L2 R B' U' F2 B2 R' F U2 R' L 
5. 19.53 R' L D2 B D' L2 F B U' R2 U R U2 D R' D' F2 D2 R' L' F' U2 F2 U' F2 
6. 18.52 F D U2 L' F2 L' D' F' B2 R L B' D' U' R' D U B R D' R L' B F2 U2 
7. 20.68 U F R2 F' D' B2 U' B F2 L R F' R' F R' B2 F' D2 U R' B' R2 B D2 R 
8. 17.86 L' F2 L2 D2 L' D U' B R2 D F' R' B' R L' B U' D L B2 R D B' U' F 
9. (16.56) B2 F2 D2 L B L B2 L B U' B2 U' D' F R' U R' D L2 F' U' D2 L2 U' B' 
10. 23.98 R U L B2 R' F' D' F2 B2 L B U' L' F' U' R' L2 D L' D2 F2 D U2 B F' 
11. 19.71 B U' R2 U D' L2 F B U2 R' L2 U2 D' F B2 U2 F' D U2 R' B' D2 F' D' B' 
12. 19.20 U2 R L2 U' D2 R' L' U B2 U2 L2 R B D U L2 F2 R' U2 F D B F' R' U2 
13. 20.23 L2 F L' F D R' L2 F R F' U' D2 R F' L2 R U2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 D B F 
14. 18.91 D2 U L F' B2 R U' B2 F' D2 U2 F L' R U2 L B' D2 U2 L2 F R' D2 U' L2 *
15. (26.48) R' U B' F' L' D' R U2 B U R2 D F' R F2 D B' L2 D R' B' F' R2 D F' 
16. 24.25 B' L' B' U' R2 U2 B U' B D' L2 B' U2 R L' U' D2 B' D2 U' R U D2 B' F 
17. 19.89 B' U D R B' D L2 R2 U L D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F R' F' D' B' F D2 L U' 
18. 19.96 B R' U' F2 B2 D U L B' R B2 U2 L U' L2 R2 B' F' R U2 B L F2 D B2 
19. 23.74 D L' F2 D' B2 D' B' R B F' R L B2 U R' L D R' B U D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 
20. 20.06 U' B' L' B' D L2 D' F' U F L2 R' F' B' U' F L R2 U' F2 L' B L2 B F'


3-14 were a12.

Take that 

Btw, pb a12, no other pbs.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Ok, have to get off computer now (****ing brother) but this is my response :
> Btw, pb a12, no other pbs.



Do you warm up before you start solving? If not, you could probably do a sub-20 avg100.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, have to get off computer now (****ing brother) but this is my response :
> ...



The 20 and 23 were my warmups 
No, not specifically. I time my "warming up". But until my whole family goes out for 2 and a 1/2 hours, I don't have the time.

Edit: And don't suggest me writing out times, I don't like cubing like that.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 13, 2010)

Floppy cube BLD:
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4/5
best time: 0.98
worst time: 19.04

current avg5: 12.29 (σ = 4.94)
best avg5: 12.29 (σ = 4.94)

session avg: 12.29 (σ = 4.94)
session mean: 9.46

The 0.98 scramble was L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 , yes the cube is solved.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 13, 2010)

OH:

24.20, 23.94, 21.27, 23.75, (20.67), 29.17, 23.08, (30.13), 26.15, 27.84, 25.48, 27.17 = 25.21

21.27, 23.75, (20.67), (29.17), 23.08 = 22.70

From a 27.13 average of 50


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 13, 2010)

ianini said:


> Session average: 10.801
> 1. (8.900) B F2 L2 B R' L' F2 B' D2 L2 F D' F R' F2 R' U' F2 L2 R B U L' U' F
> 2. 10.220 U2 R B D R' D' L2 U2 R U R2 U L U' D L' B2 U' B2 D2 F' B2 U2 F2 D'
> 3. 9.680 R' L U F' B' U' L2 R' B2 F' D2 L' U2 L' U F' D' U2 F' D L F D2 B D
> ...



15 days ago you were averaging 16 seconds?


----------



## joey (Mar 13, 2010)

I think this is an F2L only avg?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 13, 2010)

1:35.83, (1:59.63), 1:45.54, 1:51.79, 1:46.55, 1:46.00, 1:45.22, 1:39.35, 1:49.20, (1:25.57), 1:40.52, 1:35.35 = 1:43.53
Megaminx


----------



## Shortey (Mar 13, 2010)

Sq-1:

Single: 14.92 (Fist-Fist, Adj-Adj)
avg5: 25.11
avg12: 26.95


----------



## Tortin (Mar 13, 2010)

YES! 

1:16.63, 1:20.93, 1:19.15 = 1:18.90
I tried to make it a good avg of 5. best avg5: 1:21.34 (σ = 1.97) Not that great, but I think that's PB as well.

I got the 1:16 on camera, I upload later.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 13, 2010)

average of 12
28.88, 29.94, 27.77, 31.03, 26.36, 23.33, 33.06, 25.92, 29.61, 35.36, 22.67, 27.92 
avg. of 12:28.38
i started thinking the average was screwed and it would be sup 30 in the middle but i guess not.
i haven't been cubing much this week so this pretty good.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 13, 2010)

Square-1 again:

Avg12 47.68:
41.06, 48.40, 42.17, 58.43, 48.56, 42.66, (32.47), 39.60, (59.22), 48.72, 52.74, 54.49

Worst time is sub-1 

Avg5 43.60:
(58.43), 48.56, 42.66, (32.47), 39.60

The 32.47 doesn't really count, because it was 1 move cubeshape.


----------



## ianini (Mar 13, 2010)

4x4 single with mefferts!

1:17.34


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 14, 2010)

Nothing too special, just a nice OH avg of 5 (for me). 
(43.64), 38.14, 40.42, 36.46, (35.15) = 38.34 All non lucky btw.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 14, 2010)

3x3 PB single - 18.11. Old PB: 19.14.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2010)

4x4:

50.92, 52.69, (59.31), 53.06, (46.84), 54.12, 57.76, 59.18, 55.12, 48.63, 52.90, 54.36 = 53.87

I dunno where this came from. From a 54.90 average of 25


----------



## mmMarco17 (Mar 14, 2010)

*I guess I am sub15. Yay?*

best time: 11.11
best avg5: 13.25 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 13.79 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 14.98 (σ = 1.63)



Spoiler



15.28, 15.37, 14.86, 16.82, 13.24, 16.04, 16.55, 12.94, 12.01, 14.84, 16.02, 14.82, 14.06, 14.22, 15.90, 14.57, 16.03, 15.11, 13.64, 17.31, 15.25, 15.33, 15.52, 14.35, 15.00, 12.64, 13.61, 16.00, 15.71, 15.05, 14.19, 15.31, 18.75, 14.27, 13.04, (20.59), 16.11, 14.27, (11.11), 18.77, 14.72, 13.71, 14.15, 15.08, 14.41, 14.60, 12.94, 11.64, 12.40, 14.41, 15.77, 15.01, 16.11, 13.20, 11.56, 16.79, 13.25, 14.50, 14.30, 15.83, 16.17, 18.34+, 15.28, 19.51, 12.92, 15.23, 13.04, 14.70, 12.31, 12.18, 15.19, 17.03, 13.66, 13.90, 17.77, 15.01, 16.84, 16.75, 17.27, 13.61, 13.63, 15.01, 15.77, 15.58, 14.83, 14.33, 15.76, 15.23, 14.72, 17.68, 16.39, 14.45, 15.25, 17.00+, 19.24, 12.50, 14.58, 15.09, 13.05, 14.44



Edit: 5x5 2:16.00 avg12. 5x5 is so fun


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 14, 2010)

Personal Best 3x3 Average of 5
It kind of broke down at the end. I am posting this to show how incorrect my previous comment on here was, and also because this was a personal best. I think by a minute.
Average: 18.91
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 15.93
Worst Time: 24.38
Individual Times:
1.	(15.93)	B' F' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 L D U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L R2 B' F2
2.	18.94	L' B F D' U L R' B2 D U2 R2 D U L' B2 F L' D B' F2 D2 R U B F2
3.	17.69	U' B F2 D R U' R B U R' B' F R U2 F2 R D' U R' D' U R2 F2 R F'
4.	(24.38)	D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' D2 B F' L' R' B' D2 B' R F' L2 R' F2 L B' F2 D2 B
5.	20.10	D2 U' B F U' L F' D L2 D U' L' R' D2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 U F' D L' B' F'


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Personal Best Average of 5
> ...


Sorry forgot to say 3x3. But, good guess, my megaminx is fairly close. Multiply the average by 8 and you get my approximate megaminx average.
Edit: For some reason you deleted very quickly.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 14, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Sorry forgot to say 3x3. But, good guess, my megaminx is fairly close. Multiply the average by 8 and you get my approximate megaminx average.
> For some reason you deleted very quickly.



Do you use the Meffert's?
Yea, sorry about that.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry forgot to say 3x3. But, good guess, my megaminx is fairly close. Multiply the average by 8 and you get my approximate megaminx average.
> ...



Yes siree. But, it is weird how my times vary with a Meffert. They can be anywhere from 2:30 to 4:00, while the mf8 is almost always 3:00. Which do you use?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

First Magic average of 5: 8.XX


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 14, 2010)

I got a 33.xy OH non lucky solve earlier, I accidently deleted the time so I can't remember the decimal.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 14, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Yes siree. But, it is weird how my times vary with a Meffert. They can be anywhere from 2:30 to 4:00, while the mf8 is almost always 3:00. Which do you use?



I got a Chinese one for my birthday (a week ago), but I'm not to sure I'll ever learn the LL. I know how to do intuitive F2L, but because I use Roux, I don't ever see myself speeddodecahedroning.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Yes siree. But, it is weird how my times vary with a Meffert. They can be anywhere from 2:30 to 4:00, while the mf8 is almost always 3:00. Which do you use?
> ...



If you go to Nats and I am there, then I can show you a very easy LL method I use, and even give you my mf8 seeing as no one wants to buy it.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

@miniGOINGS: Happy late birthday!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @miniGOINGS: Happy late birthday!



Haha, thanks.

David, I wasn't planning on going to Nationals, but because it's in August, and MA is pretty close to Canada (the flights will probably go through Toronto anyway, so it's almost a straight line), I'll think about it. Although, that is a long time away, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 14, 2010)

It's been a nice OH day today:
(32.26), 32.60, 40.09, 36.64, 41.27, 37.31, 35.64, 33.02, (47.29), 33.52, 40.13, 37.03

Pb avg5: 35.49 (σ = 1.55)
Pb avg12: 36.72 (σ = 2.94)

All non lucky solves and the 32.26 was a non lucky pb. 

The 47 should of been in the 30's, but I messed up the U perm 3 times because I got confused when I did a U2 instead of a cube rotation. :fp


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2 OH

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.39
worst time: 11.15

best avg5: 4.90 (σ = 0.55)

best avg12: 5.45 (σ = 0.83)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.45
1. 4.32 F R2 U' F R' F U2 F U'
2. 3.78 U' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' U2 R'
3. 5.65 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U2
4. 4.74 F2 U' F U' R F R2
5. 6.09 F' R F2 R' F U R2
6. (6.77) R F U2 F2 R F' U R'
7. 5.93 R' F U R' F2 U' R2 U2 F' U'
8. 5.96 R' F' U R U R F2 R U'
9. 6.32 F2 R2 U F' U R' U F2 U'
10. (3.42) F' R2 F' U F' R' U2 R2
11. 6.25 R' F2 U2 F' R F' R U2 R'
12. 5.45 R2 U F U F2 U' R' U2 R



session avg: 6.23 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 6.27



Spoiler



Session average: 6.23
1. 5.96 R F2 R F2 R F U2 R2 F2
2. 4.74 U' F R F' R2 U R' U'
3. 5.70 R' F2 R' F R U F2 U' R2
4. 7.03 R' U R F2 R U2 R U R
5. 5.03 F U2 F' U2 F' R2 U R' U'
6. (11.15) R F R U F2 R' F2 R U
7. (3.39) U2 F' R2 F U2 R F'
8. 7.17 F U2 F2 R U' R' F U' R U'
9. 4.49 F' R' U R U' R F2 U2 R' U'
10. 6.66 R F' U R F' U2 F2
11. 5.46 F U R F' U2 F R' F U
12. 6.52 R U F' U' F U F2 U'
13. 10.73 R U R' F2 R' U F' R2 U
14. 4.32 F R2 U' F R' F U2 F U'
15. 3.78 U' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' U2 R'
16. 5.65 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U2
17. 4.74 F2 U' F U' R F R2
18. 6.09 F' R F2 R' F U R2
19. 6.77 R F U2 F2 R F' U R'
20. 5.93 R' F U R' F2 U' R2 U2 F' U'
21. 5.96 R' F' U R U R F2 R U'
22. 6.32 F2 R2 U F' U R' U F2 U'
23. 3.42 F' R2 F' U F' R' U2 R2
24. 6.25 R' F2 U2 F' R F' R U2 R'
25. 5.45 R2 U F U F2 U' R' U2 R
26. 6.64 R' U R2 F' R F R' F U'
27. 6.93 F R' U R2 F' R U R' F' U2
28. 4.13 F2 U F U' R U F' R U'
29. 4.78 U' R U' R F' R' F2 R' F2
30. 5.06 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 R' F' R
31. 7.08 F' U' F2 U' R' U2 F2 U'
32. 6.38 U R2 U' R2 F R' F R U
33. 8.31 U2 R2 U' R U F' R2 F' U2
34. 4.91 U' R U' F2 R2 F' R' U2 R U2
35. 10.59 F' U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 F' U'
36. 8.71 U R' U F2 U R' U' R
37. 4.75 U2 F' R2 F R' F R' F
38. 5.43 R' F R F2 R U' R F U
39. 5.99 U R' U2 R F' R2 F2 U2 F' U'
40. 6.28 U F2 R' F2 R' U R U'
41. 8.93 R2 U R F' U R2 U F2 R2
42. 5.95 F R2 U2 F U F2 U' R U
43. 6.35 U2 R U' F2 U' R U2 F' U
44. 7.10 F2 U2 F' U F' U R' U2 R2
45. 6.47 U' R U F2 U R' U2 R F'
46. 7.64 F U2 R F U2 R' U F U2
47. 8.18 U' R2 U' F R F' R2 F' R2
48. 8.87 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R' U' F2 U2
49. 3.74 F2 R' U2 R F' R2 F' R' U'
50. 5.46 R U' R2 U' F' R U' F' U


----------



## ianini (Mar 14, 2010)

4x4: 1:08.47 w/ my new Mefferts.

Edit: beats my previous pb by 9 seconds!


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 14, 2010)

new pb average of 5:25.94
(28.27)
(21.56)
26.97
26.95
23.89


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 14, 2010)

27.80 crazy foot solve NL


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 14, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> It's been a nice OH day today:
> (32.26), 32.60, 40.09, 36.64, 41.27, 37.31, 35.64, 33.02, (47.29), 33.52, 40.13, 37.03
> 
> Pb avg5: 35.49 (σ = 1.55)
> ...



Wow, I thought you were about my speed. 32.26 and pb? Wow, at 36 average, I would expect a sub 30 single


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 14, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a nice OH day today:
> ...



I have had a sub 30 single 28.74 (OLL skip) and I just had another sub 30 just then 29.76 (PLL skip this time)

[EDIT] Oh wait I meant to say that the 32.26 was a non lucky pb.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2 avg12: 2.91 (keyboard)


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 14, 2010)

3x3 OH:
27.90 (PLL skip)


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 14, 2010)

Average of 5: 9.59
1. 9.73 D2 F L F D' L' R' F' B L' F' D2 B' F' L' F B2 D F B2 R' U2 F' B2 D 
2. 9.68 D B2 L U' B2 U R2 U' F2 U' D2 R B' D B' L' D U' L' F' D U2 B R2 U' 
3. 9.38 U2 R' L2 B2 L U F2 D R' U' D2 R' D2 R' L' F' B2 U' R U' B U B R' L' 
4. (10.56) U2 R' D2 B2 D' F2 R L D' B2 U2 D' L' R F' D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B U B U2 L' 
5. (8.98) R D2 R2 U F2 U2 R' F2 D2 F' D' L D B2 R L2 B' R L' U' D L' U F R2 

the 5th solve was a OLL skip and it definitely should be faster.
New PB of 5 anyway.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 14, 2010)

What. I used to average around 30 seconds at Onehanded with a PB of 20.xy PLL skip and 23.xy non-lucky.

Now I did 12 solves and broke ALL, really ALL my PBs.

Lucky PB, first ever sub-20:
*17.57* F B2 U' D' R2 F U' D2 F' R2 L U' F2 U' F R2 D R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 
I forced a PLL skip by doing Niklas instead of Sune:
Watch solution.


Non-lucky PB, second ever sub-20:
*19.57* D' R D R' U2 F2 R B D2 F' B2 R' D2 R F U F B2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 L' F' 

My best avg5 was 27.93.
27.05, (17.57), 22.23, (29.16), 20.91 = *23.40* 
(17.57 and 20.91 PLL skip)

My best avg12 was 30.xy.
27.91, 28.99, 24.42, (37.64), 27.05, (17.57), 22.23, 29.16, 20.91, 28.23, 19.57, 28.03 = *25.65*
My first ever sub-30 avg12.

Epic session.


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2010)

2x2 a5: 7.94

(5.78), (11.13), 8.30, 7.94, 7.57


EDIT:


2x2 a12: 7.87

1. (6.09) U F U' R2 U R' F R' F2
2. 8.53 U R F2 U' F' R F' U' R U2
3. 6.61 F U R' F2 R U' R' U' R U'
4. 8.49 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U'
5. 8.00 U F2 U F2 U F' U2 F R' U'
6. 6.90 F2 U2 R' F R' U R' U F' U2
7. 8.48 U' R' U F2 U F' R F' U'
8. 8.02 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 U
9. (9.92) R2 F2 R' F R2 F' U R2 U'
10. 8.76 F' R U2 F' R' F U R' F R'
11. 6.82 U2 R' F' R U' F U F2 R2
12. 8.06 U' F2 R2 F U' F' U2


----------



## TioMario (Mar 14, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PB ! - 31.38 avg12 - AND 23.83 non-lucky single

Times


Spoiler



(37.39), 28.82, 34.43, 32.53, 26.69, 35.02, 36.40, (23.83), 37.05, 26.96, 31.78, 25.72


*2 PLLs left to learn.
*A LOT of OLLs left to learn 
*I have to work on my look ahead and turning accuracy to get consistent.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 14, 2010)

Yay! I feel slow

Average of 5: 10.98
1. (9.45) D B' D' R F' U R' L2 U' L' B2 R' F B R' U2 R2 L2 F' L B U2 R' U B'
2. 11.82 B R U L' U D B U L' R' F R' F R' L' D' L U D L F' U L2 U' L2
3. 10.64 L2 D2 L2 D' F L2 B L' R' B F2 D' F B2 D2 U R B F2 R B D' L2 R' F2
4. (11.86) U' F' L' D U' R2 L' F D B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 D F2 B' R' U2 L' D2 R2 F U
5. 10.48 B R L2 B U' F U' L D2 F2 D' F D' L D2 F' L D2 B' F2 R2 F R2 D' L2


----------



## Truncator (Mar 14, 2010)

Average of 5: 51.53
1. 52.10 D' L D L F' R' B' U B' U' F' L B R' L2 U2 R2 U B R L' B' R F U'
2. 49.21 L2 B2 R' F' L B L R' U2 B D2 R2 L D2 L U2 R2 U' D2 B' U2 B L U' L'
3. 53.26 L' U D2 L2 F L2 B L2 R2 D R U' R2 L' D2 R' B' U2 R' B' D' F2 R2 D U
4. (1:12.83) B F' D2 R2 U D' R' U B2 R' L' D2 U B2 R F' U' B' F L U2 R' B2 F2 R
5. (29.16) F' R L' U2 F' R D F2 R B L' B R' D B U2 R' L B R2 F2 R L2 U R' 

First OH average in a few months. 29.16 was an LL skip  (2nd ever)


----------



## whauk (Mar 14, 2010)

really easy x-cross gave me a 11.30 nonlucky OH 
i think i had another nonlucky subWR before...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 14, 2010)

42 cube relay: 14:18.42


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 14, 2010)

First ever sub-20 average of 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Average of 5: 19.83
1. (22.18) U2 R' F' U2 D2 R L' B' F2 D R2 U' F2 D' B' F2 U F2 R' D' L2 R2 U B' R2 
2. (17.25) B U2 B D R L D2 B2 R L' D B' F' U2 L F B U B L' D F U2 B U2 
3. 18.38 B R D' F D2 R' U' D' R2 L U2 F2 R U' B' F U R B' F' U B' R D B2 
4. 21.82 U D2 F' R U2 F U2 F' U' R U B2 F L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F B2 D' L R' F' 
5. 19.29 F' R' B F' D' U F' L R' U L' B' D2 F L' B2 F' R' F' L B' R F2 R' L'


----------



## TioMario (Mar 14, 2010)

WOOT, FULL PLL !!


----------



## Truncator (Mar 14, 2010)

D:

Average of 100: 20.38


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.38
Standard Deviation: 1.86
Best Time: 15.34
Worst Time: 24.28
Individual Times:
1.	19.27	L U2 L' F' L R F2 U2 R' B2 F L2 R B F2 U' B2 D' U F' L2 R2 B L' F'
2.	20.28	R' B D U F2 U B F D' R' D2 R2 F' D U R2 B' L D L R D' B U' L'
3.	18.25	R2 F L2 F D' U L2 D' U B U R' D2 R' D F U B R' B' F' L B2 D' R
4.	21.39	L2 D' L2 B F' D' B F' U2 R' U R U2 B' L2 B2 F' U' B2 R2 U2 B D2 U' L'
5.	21.92	D2 U' B2 L' F2 L' R' B L F L R' U2 L R2 D' U' L2 R B' F2 R' U2 R B2
6.	22.33	L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' U' R' B L2 D U2 L2 R2 B' L R' F' U' B' U2 R' D U2 B'
7.	19.94	D2 F2 D2 R' F' R' D' U2 L2 R' D R D' U L' D2 U F' D U' B2 F2 D2 U L'
8.	22.91	L' U2 B L' F2 R2 D U' L2 R2 B F L2 U2 B D2 U' L2 R B' L' U' L' R' U
9.	17.38	B' F' R' F2 U2 L2 R D' L' B2 F2 L' F' U' F' R' B D2 U2 L' F D R B2 R
10.	24.28	F2 L' B' F2 L R' B D2 B' R' B' F' R2 U B2 R' D B2 F D' U' L' D2 L2 D'
11.	18.75	R D2 U F L2 R D U' B F' L F D U B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L R F' D' U' R2
12.	19.64	R D B2 L' D' B2 D L' F2 U2 B2 D U F2 U' L' R' B' F2 U' L' R D R D
13.	18.36	L' R2 D2 B' F L' D2 U' B' U B F' D' F' D L B2 F R D' U2 L R2 D B'
14.	21.97	B F' D L' B U' L R D U2 B' F' L' R D' B2 F' L' R2 D U2 B2 F2 R B
15.	15.34	B L R2 B F' L B2 F' R' D2 U' B F' R2 U' L2 F2 R' U2 B' D R F2 D L2
16.	19.42	D2 U R' D2 L R' B2 R B D2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' U B2 F' R2 F' U' B' L2 U
17.	22.89	B F D2 B2 U' B2 F U L2 B' D B2 F' D2 U' L2 U' F L R2 U' L R D' F'
18.	19.27	B' L2 R' B F' U2 L2 D F D2 L' F' D U' L U2 B' F R' U L R' B F' R'
19.	18.55	F2 D' B D U' B F' U B2 U B2 U R F2 L' R2 D L B' L2 B F' U2 F2 U
20.	21.11	R' F L2 R2 B F' D B2 F D2 L B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B U' L2 R' B2 L F U2 B
21.	19.86	F2 U L2 R2 B' U' B F' R' D' B' F D' U2 B U2 B' F' R U' L R D' U' L2
22.	17.81	L2 R U B R2 F2 R' B2 F2 L' F D' B F2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L U'
23.	19.41	B2 R2 B F2 U2 F D R' D' U L R2 D2 R F U' B' D2 U2 L R2 D' U L2 D
24.	21.02	D' R2 D2 U2 B2 D' L' B' D' U' F2 L2 B' F2 R' B2 D' B' D2 L' D2 U F' R' B
25.	23.67	D U' B' F2 D L2 R' B2 F2 U2 B L2 R B U B' F2 R' U B2 F' U' L2 B' L2
26.	22.22	D' B U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L R2 B' F R' F2 R2 D U' B F' U2 B' F' R U2 L'
27.	16.69	R' D' L' D U R' D' B2 D F2 D2 L' U R2 D U2 L U B D' F2 D' U2 B F
28.	21.19	L R F D2 U B D' U2 F2 D' U' F2 D U2 R' B F L' R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F'
29.	19.83	B' L2 D F' R D2 L' R' B' D' R' B2 F' R' B F2 U' B2 R B2 F2 D L' D' U'
30.	20.31	L' R U B F' L R' B F2 L' R2 U F2 R B' L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B R F' D U
31.	18.08	L' D' U2 B' F' R D' R2 U L D R' F D2 L' R B U' F L' R' D2 U' L U
32.	22.62	B F2 L' R' F2 U2 F L R B' F D L U' B2 F D B' F D' U' B' F L2 R
33.	20.95	L2 B2 F' D U' L2 D U B' D2 B2 F' R B' D2 B U2 B L2 R D2 U R' F R2
34.	19.05	U2 R2 F L R D' U R2 D L B2 F' L U2 F D2 U2 F2 U' L2 R D' U' L' D'
35.	20.86	D' L2 R U' R' D' U' B2 F' D2 F R U' R' D L' R2 B F2 D B U' L2 B' D2
36.	17.33	L R' D U2 B' F2 L2 R' B F2 D' U' B2 F D' U2 L' D U B' F' D2 L B2 U'
37.	23.36	D2 U' F' D2 U2 B' F D U2 B U' L2 R U2 L' B2 F' R' U L' U' B' F L B2
38.	21.11	B2 F2 D2 U L2 B F L D' U2 L' D' B2 F' U F' L2 F U2 L' B' D U' L' R'
39.	21.14	D' R2 U L2 R D' L' R' U L U B R' U' R' D' U' B2 F' L F2 D2 B' F2 L'
40.	23.34	B2 R B2 L' R' D2 B' U' F D2 U2 B' R2 F' U L B2 F' L R' U L2 R F R'
41.	21.19	B2 F' D2 U F2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 F' D U' L' D2 R' F U B D' R2 U2 L2 R2
42.	21.98	F L' B F2 D' F L R B2 F U' F' D L2 R' B D2 B2 F R2 B F U F2 L2
43.	17.47	R2 B F' L2 B2 F2 R' F L2 R B2 D2 U L D' L2 R' B' L' B F U' R B2 F'
44.	16.44	U2 L F' R' U R2 F' L' U' B2 F L' D' R' U' L' R' F2 D U L' R2 B2 F U'
45.	21.64	F' L2 R U L R2 D' U L' U' L2 R F' L2 B2 F2 U2 L U' B2 F L' R B U'
46.	18.50	U B' F L2 U2 R F' R' D B R2 B2 D U2 L' R' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 F L D2 F'
47.	18.64	B' F2 L' D2 U F' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D U' L2 R2 D U F' L'
48.	20.47	B' L' B' L2 B' F R2 D' U' R' B' F' D2 L R' U L2 R' F2 R' D F' R' B' L2
49.	20.83	L R U' F' D2 U' L' F L' R F L' D L' B' F2 L' R B D2 B U F U' R2
50.	20.66	D L R2 D' U' B' D F' U L2 R U2 L B' F L' R' F2 L R' D' U' B' F2 R'
51.	17.78	B' F' D2 F2 D' U' L R D' U' B2 F U F U' F2 U2 B2 R U L R D2 U2 R'
52.	21.78	D' L R2 D U B2 D' L B' D' R F2 L D' R2 U B2 U' L R D2 U L2 F2 U
53.	20.06	L2 R B2 R2 U L' R' D' U L F L2 D' U2 F L' R D F D2 U2 R2 D' L' F
54.	23.08	L2 D L2 R' F R F' R' B D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R U' F' L R2 U2 B2 U' B' F L2
55.	19.98	L D2 U' L R' F R' U B2 R U2 B F' L' R' B F D' U L R D U L2 F2
56.	21.16	L R B' F U2 R2 U2 F R' F2 L U' F2 D2 F D2 U' L B D U' B2 D R2 U
57.	19.03	U' L' R B D2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' R U R B' F2 U' B L2 B L' R' F2 L D2
58.	20.84	R B' F D' U' B2 F2 L2 R' D B F R F U' R' B' L R2 D2 L' D' U R2 F'
59.	20.28	D' B2 D' U' L' R' D' U' B2 L' R' B' U' B' U' F2 D2 F' D' U2 B' L2 D' L' R'
60.	21.48	D2 U2 B2 D R U2 F2 L U B L R B D R D2 B2 F D B2 F' U2 B2 F L'
61.	22.45	L' D' U2 L B F2 L' R2 F' L D U B2 F L R B' F2 D2 U' L' R' U2 B' L'
62.	19.64	U' F' L2 R2 D B D U2 L B F L F L2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 D' U2 L2 R' D U'
63.	21.20	F' L' D L2 F2 L2 B2 L R U F2 U L' B2 R' B R U2 B U F2 L2 R' B F'
64.	22.97	L' B D U2 L' R2 B2 D L2 B2 F' L R2 D U2 L B' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L U F2
65.	20.58	D U B' F2 D F2 U' F' D U L2 D R' F' L' B2 F L2 D' U' B2 D2 R' B' R2
66.	19.53	F R2 B F L2 D2 U2 F2 L R D2 B2 F D2 B' L2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 R D' U B
67.	20.72	D F L U' L2 D' L' R2 F D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' R B2 F L R' D2 U' R2 D' U'
68.	18.19	U2 L U L2 R2 B2 U F L2 B2 F L R D B' F L' R' D L B2 D2 U' L' U
69.	17.17	D' U B2 F L R' U B2 F' U B2 U2 L' R D2 L R' B' L' R2 D B2 F' D2 B
70.	19.86	R D' U' B2 D2 R B2 L' R' D U L D2 F R' B F' R2 B2 F L' D2 U2 B2 L'
71.	20.67	L R' D U B2 F' L' F' R' U' L D2 U' L2 R F2 D L' R B F2 U L2 B2 F
72.	22.25	R U2 L R2 B' L F2 R' F2 R F' R2 B' F' D2 R' D2 F' D' L B' F R' F2 U'
73.	19.94	B F2 L' B R' U' B D' U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B' F' L' R' B2 U2 B2 L2 R U' L2 B'
74.	19.77	F2 D2 U2 B' F' R2 D B' F2 L U2 R' B2 L' D' F' L B' R D U2 B2 F2 D U2
75.	18.58	B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' U R2 D2 B F' L' B2 L F' R2 B L' U R' B2 L2 R' U R'
76.	23.28	L2 R' F2 D2 B F' U' B' R B F R2 U L' B' F' U' B R' F L2 R' U2 L D'
77.	21.03	B2 F U' B' D' L2 U2 R D' U2 F' L' B D2 B' F L' R B R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R'
78.	20.33	L2 D2 U L F2 U L' R2 B' F R2 D' U' F U B R D2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 F' R2
79.	17.48	B2 U B F2 U2 B2 D U R' B R' D2 B F L R2 B2 L2 R U' F2 R' D' F L'
80.	21.05	B2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L' R B2 F' U B2 D' F' R U2 F' R' B2 L B2 F' U L R2
81.	20.95	D2 U' F2 D R2 D F' D' U L2 R F' U B L U F' L B L R' U' L2 R B
82.	20.70	R2 D' L R2 F U L2 F' R D' L U B2 F2 D L2 R' B R2 D L2 R' B' F2 R'
83.	18.62	D U B R' B2 L2 R B' F D L2 B L2 R2 F D2 R' U R U L R2 B' F D
84.	20.19	L2 B' F2 U2 B F D' B R2 D2 R B' F' L2 F2 L D U2 B L2 U2 L D' U' F'
85.	19.31	B F' U F2 L2 U' L' R' F2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' R' D2 U B2 L2 D L2 R U2 L2 R'
86.	22.59	R' F2 D B F' L' D2 U2 B2 F L B F2 L2 R2 U R2 D U' B2 U2 L2 B' L D
87.	17.11	D' B F2 L R2 B D2 U B D L2 R' U2 B F D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F D' U B' L'
88.	20.58	L R' D U L' R F2 D B F2 D' U' B F' D F2 L B' F2 R' D' F' D B' F'
89.	22.36	L R' B U' R D2 B2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B L' R' B F' D2 F2
90.	21.20	B2 F R' B2 F L' R B2 F2 U F D2 L' R B F' L' R B F2 D2 B2 D2 U R'
91.	17.16	U' L2 R2 U' R D' U B2 L2 U' B F' D' R2 F' L2 R D2 L' D2 U' F U2 L' R2
92.	22.20	F2 D B F U2 B F2 L D' U' B2 F2 R2 B' F2 L' R B F2 D2 B' F' L D' F'
93.	21.25	L2 D2 L B F' L2 R2 B F' R' D U' B2 F D' U F2 R F' R' F' D R B R
94.	22.25	B' F' D2 B' L2 D' U2 L D2 R2 B' F2 R' B L D U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F U2
95.	23.09	F' R2 B' L2 F' L' B2 L R F2 U B F' R2 D' U R F R2 F2 R B' R2 U' F2
96.	22.98	F U2 R D U F2 D' L R2 B2 U' B' R' B F' L2 D' U R2 B L' B R2 B F
97.	20.11	U B2 L R' F' L' U L' B2 R B F D' F L U2 L D U2 L' F R D' B2 L'
98.	20.55	L' R2 D U R D' U2 L' R U2 L' R' D U' B F D2 U' R2 B' F L' D F' D
99.	22.86	B' U' B' R2 B D U L' D' R' B' F' U' B2 F R U2 F2 L' R' B F' D' L' R2
100.	18.78	B' F L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' L' R2 B F L2 R F L2 R' F2 D' U2 R' B' R2


18.20 avg. of 5
19.47 avg. of 12


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 14, 2010)

Computer 5x5x5 

Single: 1:05.32

Average: 1:14.34

Individual Times: (1:05.32), 1:08.41, 1:09.76, (1:20.21), 1:14.44, 1:17.45, 1:11.12, 1:13.31, 1:18.97, 1:15.94, 1:16.44, 1:17.57


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice average, Phil  Hope to see you in the monthly computer cube contest.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 14, 2010)

Beat my 54.20 please, I'm bored. I need something to do like regaining a computer WR


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't do hi-games anymore, the timing is messed up and the webmaster refuses to fix it.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 15, 2010)

Full OLL!


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't do hi-games anymore, the timing is messed up and the webmaster refuses to fix it.



Oh yeah I forgot...

accomplishment: sub 11.5 avg of 100

meh...


----------



## ianini (Mar 15, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:20.12
1. (1:15.21) u2 F' U f2 r' F2 u2 F B f r F R' B2 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 u2 r2 U2 D F' u D F U D' u' B2 U2 R f' F' D L' U' R U' 
2. 1:20.02 F2 f R U f u' U R' L2 r2 F R2 U' F' L2 B L B F2 f r u' U R2 F2 u2 B2 u2 D' f2 L' F D U L' F2 f D B' U2 
3. 1:20.04 L' F' B' r u r' f' U2 f L2 U' f2 R F u' f r F' L D B' r2 f' F' U f U F2 B2 u2 U D B D' R2 L2 F' u2 F2 r 
4. 1:20.31 U f2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 f D' U r B L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L' R B u' D2 U L r2 B' D f' U F' D R' u2 B' L2 R D' F2 r' f' 
5. (1:27.91) L' U' F2 U D u' F f u2 r' B2 L2 D B r2 L' u' r u2 L' F r' D' U R2 L r D B' U B' r R2 u B2 R2 r U2 L' R2 

I love my mefferts 4x4! 

current avg5: 1:20.12 *(σ = 0.13)* UWR?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

Good SD on 3x3.

best avg5: 13.68 (σ = 0.04)
best avg12: 13.82 (σ = 0.26)
13.72, 13.65, (13.06), (16.73), 14.50, 13.56, 13.63, 13.99, 13.70, 13.72, 13.98, 13.74


----------



## peterbat (Mar 15, 2010)

wut.

number of times: 50/51
best time: 12.10
worst time: 23.97

current avg5: 18.43 (σ = 1.10)
*best avg5: 14.54 (σ = 1.29)*

current avg12: 17.86 (σ = 2.32)
*best avg12: 15.22 (σ = 1.44)*

*session avg: 16.89 (σ = 2.38)*
session mean: 16.79

Sub-17 avg of 50, and first ever sub-16 avg of 12. Sub-15 avg. of 5??
Three non-lucky 12's, and another 12 w/ pll skip? I usually average like 18.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 15.48
worst time: 23.97

current mean of 3: 17.70 (σ = 1.60)
best mean of 3: 17.70 (σ = 1.60)

current avg5: 19.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 18.53 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 19.04 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 19.04 (σ = 1.60)

session avg: 19.04 (σ = 1.53)
session mean: 19.15
Both 15's were Non-lucky
19.06, *15.93, 21.70, 19.52, 17.00, 19.86, 18.42, 20.56, 23.97, 19.83, 19.20, 18.41, 15.48*

Session average: 19.04


Spoiler



1. 19.06 D L2 D' B2 L U' L2 B R2 L F D2 R D2 B' L2 F2 B L2 F2 B' D' F B D' 
*2. 15.93 F R2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' F' L U2 L2 D B2 D' R F2 U F' D2 B2 F2 D' L2 
3. 21.70 B' R F2 U R B2 F2 R' L' B' L2 U B2 F D' U L' D L D2 B' U' D2 B2 L' 
4. 19.52 R F D R' B2 R2 D B' R' U2 F' L B R2 U' F2 L B U' F2 D2 R' L' U' R2 
5. 17.00 F D2 B R' B' F' D' U2 R U' D' F L D U F' D2 B2 D2 F' U B D2 U2 F' 
6. 19.86 U F2 B2 U2 L R U' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 B' R B F' L D2 L' B' R D' F 
7. 18.42 L' R U2 R' F2 U' L2 D' B' U' R D2 B2 F' L' R D' U' F2 U2 D B' F' L2 D2 
8. 20.56 R' L2 D2 L' U2 D F' L' D' L U F R' L2 B' R' U' D2 R2 U2 R2 L U2 D2 F' 
9. (23.97) U2 F R2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' L F B L2 F L R B' L D' R' F' L U' 
10. 19.83 U R2 L D2 U2 B2 D' B F' D' R B' R F D U2 B2 U L' F2 R U' L D2 B2 
11. 19.20 L B' L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 R F' B' L' U' B' U2 L' U B' R D' R D2 R' U2 D2 
12. 18.41 R2 F' D L' B' D F' U2 R' U' F' D2 L B R2 B2 U' D B' U' L F2 R' F2 R2 
13. (15.48) D L R2 B' U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R L' D2 R' B D' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 R U' F' L'*



Session average and a12 are the same 

PB. Take that Thomas.


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2010)

1:01.72 

R2 u' G perm


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1:01.72
> 
> R2 u' G perm


OMG WTF?


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1:01.72
> 
> R2 u' G perm



7x7?


----------



## Novriil (Mar 15, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 12: 4.53
1. 3.89 R2 U2 R' F U' F' U F2
2. (2.77) F' R' U2 F2 R U F' R2 U'
3. (6.48) F R' F R' U' F U' F'
4. 5.94 U' R U2 F' R2 F R' F'
5. 4.23 U F R U' R2 F2 R' U2
6. 5.33 F' U R2 F' U' R' U' R'
7. 3.24 F' U F U' R' U F' R U'
8. 4.51 U F2 R U' F2 R F U'
9. 2.93 U F' U' R' F2 U2 R
10. 5.60 U R U' R2 F U' R2 F2 U2
11. 5.51 U' F R F2 U' R2 U' R U2
12. 4.12 R' F2 R' F' U' R U2 

Very nice...


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2010)

(L U') x 63 with one hand (right hand): 1:27.52

Try it, it's fun... sorta...

EDIT: 1:16.12

EDIT 2: 1.07.68


----------



## Truncator (Mar 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1:01.72
> 
> R2 u' G perm


You better start filming every solve


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> (L U') x 63 with one hand (right hand): 1:27.52
> 
> Try it, it's fun... sorta...
> 
> ...



I don't know about that, but I did (R' U)63 with my left hand in 39.33.


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1:01.72



WAT


----------



## Toad (Mar 15, 2010)

Kian said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 1:01.72
> ...



UWR surely?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



It's probably only a OLL time attack, and he just messed up on the G Perm.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



OLL with G-perm? =P


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> with G-perm? =P



It happens sometimes...


----------



## Shortey (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



lol? I know it was on purpose, though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 15, 2010)

*5x5*

PB - 2:36.52 ... (pb by .06)
avg5 - 2:45.87 ... (pb by ~3.00)
avg12 - 2:48.53 ... (pb by ~9.00)


----------



## Parity (Mar 15, 2010)

First sub 1:30 4x4x4 double parity.
1:29.08


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 15, 2010)

Exactly two weeks ago I said I would only post again if my average went below 1 min 10s (or a sub 40 pb)

And here I am!

3x3x3 Statistics for 03-15-2010 21:38:08

Average of 12: 1:08.52
Standard Deviation: 8.54
Best Time: 52.52
Worst Time: 1:29.78

Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	59.05	U2 B' L' R B' F2 L2 R2 U F U' L R' B F L' B' R U R2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2
2.	1:14.22	B F' L' R' B L' D2 B' L2 B' F' L2 R' B' F' L2 R' B' F' D' U' F2 D' U2 L2
3.	(52.52)	D U' L2 D' U B2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R B F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B L B2 D2 F' R
4.	(1:29.78)	L2 R2 B' L' R B F' L2 R2 B' U' L D2 U' B' L D L2 B2 F' D R' B F R2
5.	1:13.36	R2 U L B D' U2 L R D' B2 F2 D B F' U F' D2 L D' U R F' R2 U L
6.	55.24	L' U' B' F2 L' U2 L2 R F' R2 D2 U L2 R' D L2 R' D2 U' B' R' B2 F D R
7.	1:09.45	B R F' U' B F2 D U B L R2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 D L B' F D L' D' U R2
8.	1:00.12	R B' F' D U' L' R' B' L B' D' B2 F' D' U B F' D' F D L2 R2 F D2 F
9.	1:17.09	D U R2 B2 L' R2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D' B U2 B2 D' L R' U' B' U F' L' R'
10.	1:07.70	L2 R' F' U' R B' U2 B' L' R2 F L' U L2 R' D' L R' F D R2 U2 F2 D U'
11.	1:24.25	L2 R2 U R2 B' F D U' F L2 U' B L2 R2 D' L' U F' L R F' D B' D U
12.	1:04.72	L B' F' D' R2 B' D2 U' L2 R B R' B' U2 B' F' R' U2 L' R' D2 B' D2 R2 D2


Next post when I average sub 60 (this may atake a while)


----------



## Truncator (Mar 15, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Average of 100: 20.01


Spoiler



Average of 100: 20.01
1. 18.26 U' R L U2 F R' F' D2 R' F2 R2 U F2 D R' D B F' U R' L' D' L' B2 R
2. 15.21 U2 D L2 F' L2 R B2 L D' F B' L B2 D2 B2 D2 R' U F U' D' L' F2 R' F'
3. 21.42 B2 L' R' B2 R' D2 U' R U' R B2 L' U2 F U B2 D' L F2 D' L2 D2 R' L U'
4. 17.43 F' L U' F' B' R2 D' L2 U F B' L2 U R2 D B F' U2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2
5. 22.47 L' F D' F B2 R2 B' F' U R L2 B2 F D L' R2 U' D2 L' D' R L2 U2 R' B
6. 17.13 U' R D R F2 R' B2 U' D2 L2 F' B R B L' B' F' R2 B D2 R' D' B U' B
7. 23.22 U2 R L F R2 F' B R L U' F' U2 B' U R D' B' D F D2 L2 R2 B F U
8. 17.04 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 R' D' L' U2 F' U D2 R' L B L' U2 F' R2 L' D2 F B D
9. 23.06 F L D B F L2 B2 U2 F' B R' D' R' U2 R D' R D2 R F' D2 R' F2 B L
10. 21.51 B2 D2 R F2 U' R2 L D' F' L' U' B2 L2 R' D U' R D2 R L' F2 R D' L U
11. 22.20 F2 D2 R2 F' U' L' B F D' B2 F' L2 B2 D' U' L R2 F' D L U2 R D' R' U
12. 24.22 F B' L' B2 U D L2 U' B' U2 R' D R' B2 R2 U' F2 R F2 R D R U B2 F'
13. 15.79 U F R' F2 R2 L U2 R D R U2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' U2 R'
14. 23.96 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 L R' U2 F2 L R U' B' L' F2 D2 F' L B' F L B L2 F U
15. 20.20 D L B' R U B' D U2 F2 D U' B' L F' L R U' D R U' F' U' L' B' F
16. 20.59 D2 R' F2 U' R2 F' L2 D' U2 B L U2 L2 U L' D' F U2 F2 B R' U2 B' D2 B
17. 17.69 L' D2 U L F2 U D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 B' U2 B2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 U' D F' R2 U
18. 19.57 D' L B2 U2 B D2 B L R' U' B' R L' D2 R D' L' F' L' F' B' L2 R2 F' D
19. 17.85 R' B2 L' R2 U F2 B2 R' F' R2 B' L B' U B2 R D2 B2 U R U2 D2 R' U' R2
20. 19.38 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L D B2 F2 D2 U' R' L B' R2 D2 L D U2 B2 F R' U2 D F2
21. 19.78 D F L' R F D' F' L F' B U2 B L U' L2 F' D U L' B2 D2 L R2 D' L
22. 22.54 B L R D' U2 R B2 F' L' D' B U F' B2 L B L2 D F L U2 R2 F' B' D
23. 19.27 D F' R2 B' F U2 L2 D2 F' U' R2 D U2 R L' B' U2 D2 F' L2 B' F' D2 R' U2
24. 21.48 L B2 D2 F R2 D' F B2 L' B2 L2 R2 B R U' L R' B2 D' F B2 U R U' F
25. 19.38 L' B L' D2 R B' R U2 L' U' D2 L2 U B2 F R' L2 U' F2 B' R' D2 F2 B2 R2
26. 23.33 R' F' U B2 U2 B2 L' D' R' F L2 R' B' R' U2 L' R' B' D' L D2 L D' U' R
27. 20.64 B' L2 B L' B' U' D L R D U B' D' L2 U F' R2 B2 R' D2 U' L2 B2 L' U
28. 19.85 U2 L F R2 L' F D2 R' F L B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L R B R2
29. 16.74 F U L' B R U2 F' D' R2 L U B R2 L2 D R' L2 U' R F2 D' R' L2 F U'
30. 22.41 U2 L2 U R' D2 U' F2 U' R' B' F R2 U' D' F L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' B' F2 U
31. 21.92 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' B' F' D' B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D U2 R B2 U' L' U' B2 D
32. 23.65 B' D B D2 R' B' R L' D B D2 F2 R B' U' L R2 F' L F' U R2 F R F'
33. 18.43 B2 F' U' R' B F2 D2 F' L' D F' R' B R2 B2 R B2 F' U' F2 U2 D R B' U
34. 21.56 D2 L' B U R' U B' F2 D B' L' B R2 U R F2 U R' B' L F' R' U L F'
35. 22.92 U2 F2 U R' U' D' R L2 B2 D' B' D2 R L2 F' U L F' L2 U R U F' B2 R2
36. 22.90 L R' U2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 D' L2 F U2 F R2 U F' R B' R U2 F2 U D L2 R
37. 19.25 L' D2 F' B' L F' U2 R B2 R' L2 F R2 F R2 L2 B' F' L D2 U' F R U D'
38. 18.79 U L' F D2 L F B' R2 U B L2 B2 F' R D2 R2 D2 L U L B' L' B2 U F
39. 20.03 L' U D B' R F U B2 L' D2 L' D B' L2 D B U B D L2 F' D U' L2 U'
40. 19.66 U D2 R L B2 F' U' L R2 D' L D' L U2 F D2 U2 B' R' D' U2 R' U' B L'
41. 20.54 U2 L' B' R2 L' B D U R D' B' U' R' D' R' D2 F L2 B2 R F B L' U F2
42. 19.36 R' U2 D2 B L2 B U2 F2 R' U2 L' F' L' B L R2 D2 U' B L2 D F2 L D' R
43. 19.12 L2 R' F2 B2 U F2 D' U2 F L2 F' D2 U R' L2 F D B' U R2 L' D F2 L2 D
44. 17.82 L' F2 L' F' D' B L' D B2 F R' B' U2 L U2 B F R F2 L' F D2 F' D L
45. 23.00 U' F2 R2 B U' F L' B F U' B2 F' U' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F R B L2 U F2 L2
46. 21.51 R' L U B' F2 U' D' L2 U' D F R2 U L2 U B D' R U2 L' D2 R2 F L' B'
47. 18.43 U' B D2 L2 F' B L2 D L' D2 U L' D2 L2 B' U R' D' B' D' L F' D2 L D2
48. 22.64 R' B F' U D2 F2 D R F2 D' U L2 R' U2 L2 B' U R' B2 R U2 D L D R'
49. 17.38 L' B D B' L2 B U D2 B D2 L' U B2 F2 U' B D' U2 R2 F2 D F2 R L2 B2
50. 22.67 D2 F' R U' B2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 L' U D' F R2 F' U' D' R U2 D2 R F' L2 D2
51. 18.16 D2 B2 U R2 F' L' U' F' D F' U2 D2 R2 U D' R2 L' F' U2 D2 L' F R B2 F
52. 18.36 U2 L' D R F' D' R2 D2 U' R L2 U2 R2 U' D F D' U L2 U R2 L' U L2 R2
53. 22.98 R' B2 D U R' D2 B2 D U B' F' L' D' B' L2 D U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U' B2 R L'
54. 21.87 D2 L F B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D L D2 F2 B D' L2 B' U L D' B R' F U' F2 U'
55. 18.63 F2 R' D R' B2 F U2 F' U2 B' U2 B R' U2 L R2 U B' R' F R' F2 R' U R2
56. 20.67 L' D F L2 R B' D2 R L D' U' L D2 R2 L D' L' D2 U' L' B2 U' L' R' F
57. 17.57 R2 B' L2 D2 U' F D B2 F' U R2 U' L2 R2 B' F L2 R' F' U2 L F2 L' R' D2
58. 21.99 R D R D R D F2 D L' U' D R' F' B2 R2 U' L' R2 D2 R2 D' B' D R' U
59. 20.42 R' U F2 L2 R D2 B2 R U2 R2 D' L2 U' L F B L D L D2 R2 L' B' D2 B'
60. 18.66 F2 U2 R' D' U2 L' D' F2 B D L2 F' R' D U' L' F2 L2 D2 L R2 D U F2 B
61. 22.79 U' F2 L F2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 U2 D2 L2 B' R' D L2 B F R' L2
62. 20.08 F D2 R' L' F' U F' U L' F2 R2 D R2 L D F' U R F' D' B2 L R B2 U
63. 20.26 R2 U F' L2 R U B' R2 B' R F' L' B U B R2 D' F' B' D F' U2 R2 L B
64. 19.09 F' L2 U' B' F2 U' R' F2 L' U' R U D' B' F R2 D R' D' B' R' F2 U R D'
65. 22.13 R' D' B' R' L U' F2 D' R' F2 U2 L F' D2 F R' L2 B' R2 B' R' F2 R' F U'
66. 18.71 D F L B' R2 F' D2 F' U' B L2 U' D R2 D' R B' U2 L U D' B D R' U2
67. 18.15 D L R2 B2 U' D' F' U' F2 R2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 R U L D F2 D2
68. 17.77 L D F' D2 U L' D' L2 B2 L2 B L U' D F' L D' L' B' U2 D2 L F L' R
69. 18.61 U B2 R D' U' L F2 U D F B' L' F' U R L F' L U2 R' D' F R2 L2 U'
70. 20.22 D' B2 F' L D R' F2 D R2 L F' L D2 L2 B2 F' U F2 B2 D B F' U2 R' L2
71. 21.11 F' L' F2 L D2 U' B U B2 U2 D' F B2 D R B2 U R' F2 R' B R F R' L'
72. 20.36 R' B' R U' F' L2 R' B' L2 D L' D R2 L U' L' D F' R2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F R'
73. 16.53 R F' U2 F L' B2 U2 F' U L F' U' B' F D2 U F2 D' B U B2 F D2 U' L2
74. 18.48 U' L U R F2 D2 F2 B R2 L' F B' U2 R L2 F' U2 F B R' D F2 L' F L2
75. 18.18 D2 F D2 U' F2 D' R' B2 F' L' R2 D U2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 F R' D F2 U2 L U2
76. 18.28 U' B2 R2 B2 R' L' D' B' U2 R2 L' D U' B2 L2 F L2 R' D' R' B2 F' D2 U' L
77. 23.01 R' B L' D' L2 D F U R F R D2 F' D U2 F' D2 F' B' D2 R2 D' B2 R L'
78. 22.17 U' B2 L' F D2 B2 D' L2 R D2 L2 D U2 R L2 F B L' D2 B D' B2 R' L2 D
79. (13.81) B R2 D2 L B L2 U D L' D' B' U2 D' L2 D2 U' F D2 U2 L U' F B' D2 L2
80. 18.51 R D R2 U' F' B U B L2 R' F' U2 F B U B L' R D B2 F2 U2 D R2 D'
81. 19.18 F2 D2 U R L U' L2 F U' L2 U R' B R2 U' D2 F R2 D' U' B2 U2 L' F' L2
82. 17.82 D' U R' D B F' U' R2 U2 F' B D' U L B R F2 R' B2 L2 F U' L' U D2
83. 18.80 L' D' F' D B2 D2 B' D' L F U D' R' D F R' L' F L' D U R2 U2 B' F'
84. 16.22 F L2 B L2 B' U' F D2 L2 D' B L2 D F' R U2 R F2 D2 R' U' F' D B2 U
85. 22.36 U R2 U' R B' D' U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 F U F' R' L' B2 L' R2 F D' B R B'
86. 17.56 F2 D2 U2 F' B D U2 F' B R2 U2 F B D U2 B L' F' R2 D L' R D2 R2 D'
87. 18.50 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B' F R D' L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B' U2 L U2 L D'
88. 21.55 L' F2 B' R' L2 F' B' L' U2 D R' F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R L2 D' B F'
89. (24.70) L' D F U2 L D' R' D' U2 R2 F' L U2 L' F2 U B' F R D B D' L2 R' B
90. 20.63 L B2 F L' R D2 F' B' L2 B R U' B F2 L2 D2 R' L2 U' B D U' R2 L' F2
91. 16.42 U' B U2 B' U2 B D' U L D R F2 B D2 U R2 U2 R F' U L' U R L2 B
92. 20.89 B' U2 R' D' L U' D' B' F' R' U2 B D' U' B R2 F2 R D L' D B2 F' D R
93. 21.26 D2 U2 R2 D F2 D R B2 F L D2 L D2 L2 B R L2 U2 L2 D B' U B R2 B
94. 23.52 L2 B2 D' B U B2 F' U L R B D U2 R' B2 R2 B U2 F R2 F D F2 U2 B
95. 23.28 R' U2 L2 F U D' L2 D2 B U' R2 U D' F' U B2 D F2 D U2 B' R2 F B2 D2
96. 18.92 D' B' F2 U' R B U D' L U' F' D2 F' U' L U2 B2 L' R' U2 L F R2 D B
97. 19.65 R' D L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B L2 F' D B' U2 F R' U D F2 B2 U2 B
98. 19.31 D2 B L' B2 D2 L' B D F2 U' F' L2 U F L' F2 L U' R' B2 D2 B2 D' L' R2
99. 19.03 B' R' U' F L' R U' F2 R2 L F B R' F' B2 U2 R' U B D' R2 L' B2 D' F
100. 17.42 F' B L R' B2 U F' L D U2 R2 D2 U2 R U B D' B R U' F D' L' R' B'


Time to roll.


----------



## Toad (Mar 15, 2010)

Truncator said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Average of 100: 20.01
> 
> ...



Ooohhh!!! So close!!

You'll get it very soon thought buddy, well done anyway.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 15, 2010)

Very soon was right!

I'M SUB-20  



Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.96
1. 17.04 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 R' D' L' U2 F' U D2 R' L B L' U2 F' R2 L' D2 F B D
2. 23.06 F L D B F L2 B2 U2 F' B R' D' R' U2 R D' R D2 R F' D2 R' F2 B L
3. 21.51 B2 D2 R F2 U' R2 L D' F' L' U' B2 L2 R' D U' R D2 R L' F2 R D' L U
4. 22.20 F2 D2 R2 F' U' L' B F D' B2 F' L2 B2 D' U' L R2 F' D L U2 R D' R' U
5. 24.22 F B' L' B2 U D L2 U' B' U2 R' D R' B2 R2 U' F2 R F2 R D R U B2 F'
6. 15.79 U F R' F2 R2 L U2 R D R U2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' U2 R'
7. 23.96 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 L R' U2 F2 L R U' B' L' F2 D2 F' L B' F L B L2 F U
8. 20.20 D L B' R U B' D U2 F2 D U' B' L F' L R U' D R U' F' U' L' B' F
9. 20.59 D2 R' F2 U' R2 F' L2 D' U2 B L U2 L2 U L' D' F U2 F2 B R' U2 B' D2 B
10. 17.69 L' D2 U L F2 U D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 B' U2 B2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 U' D F' R2 U
11. 19.57 D' L B2 U2 B D2 B L R' U' B' R L' D2 R D' L' F' L' F' B' L2 R2 F' D
12. 17.85 R' B2 L' R2 U F2 B2 R' F' R2 B' L B' U B2 R D2 B2 U R U2 D2 R' U' R2
13. 19.38 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L D B2 F2 D2 U' R' L B' R2 D2 L D U2 B2 F R' U2 D F2
14. 19.78 D F L' R F D' F' L F' B U2 B L U' L2 F' D U L' B2 D2 L R2 D' L
15. 22.54 B L R D' U2 R B2 F' L' D' B U F' B2 L B L2 D F L U2 R2 F' B' D
16. 19.27 D F' R2 B' F U2 L2 D2 F' U' R2 D U2 R L' B' U2 D2 F' L2 B' F' D2 R' U2
17. 21.48 L B2 D2 F R2 D' F B2 L' B2 L2 R2 B R U' L R' B2 D' F B2 U R U' F
18. 19.38 L' B L' D2 R B' R U2 L' U' D2 L2 U B2 F R' L2 U' F2 B' R' D2 F2 B2 R2
19. 23.33 R' F' U B2 U2 B2 L' D' R' F L2 R' B' R' U2 L' R' B' D' L D2 L D' U' R
20. 20.64 B' L2 B L' B' U' D L R D U B' D' L2 U F' R2 B2 R' D2 U' L2 B2 L' U
21. 19.85 U2 L F R2 L' F D2 R' F L B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L R B R2
22. 16.74 F U L' B R U2 F' D' R2 L U B R2 L2 D R' L2 U' R F2 D' R' L2 F U'
23. 22.41 U2 L2 U R' D2 U' F2 U' R' B' F R2 U' D' F L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' B' F2 U
24. 21.92 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' B' F' D' B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D U2 R B2 U' L' U' B2 D
25. 23.65 B' D B D2 R' B' R L' D B D2 F2 R B' U' L R2 F' L F' U R2 F R F'
26. 18.43 B2 F' U' R' B F2 D2 F' L' D F' R' B R2 B2 R B2 F' U' F2 U2 D R B' U
27. 21.56 D2 L' B U R' U B' F2 D B' L' B R2 U R F2 U R' B' L F' R' U L F'
28. 22.92 U2 F2 U R' U' D' R L2 B2 D' B' D2 R L2 F' U L F' L2 U R U F' B2 R2
29. 22.90 L R' U2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 D' L2 F U2 F R2 U F' R B' R U2 F2 U D L2 R
30. 19.25 L' D2 F' B' L F' U2 R B2 R' L2 F R2 F R2 L2 B' F' L D2 U' F R U D'
31. 18.79 U L' F D2 L F B' R2 U B L2 B2 F' R D2 R2 D2 L U L B' L' B2 U F
32. 20.03 L' U D B' R F U B2 L' D2 L' D B' L2 D B U B D L2 F' D U' L2 U'
33. 19.66 U D2 R L B2 F' U' L R2 D' L D' L U2 F D2 U2 B' R' D' U2 R' U' B L'
34. 20.54 U2 L' B' R2 L' B D U R D' B' U' R' D' R' D2 F L2 B2 R F B L' U F2
35. 19.36 R' U2 D2 B L2 B U2 F2 R' U2 L' F' L' B L R2 D2 U' B L2 D F2 L D' R
36. 19.12 L2 R' F2 B2 U F2 D' U2 F L2 F' D2 U R' L2 F D B' U R2 L' D F2 L2 D
37. 17.82 L' F2 L' F' D' B L' D B2 F R' B' U2 L U2 B F R F2 L' F D2 F' D L
38. 23.00 U' F2 R2 B U' F L' B F U' B2 F' U' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F R B L2 U F2 L2
39. 21.51 R' L U B' F2 U' D' L2 U' D F R2 U L2 U B D' R U2 L' D2 R2 F L' B'
40. 18.43 U' B D2 L2 F' B L2 D L' D2 U L' D2 L2 B' U R' D' B' D' L F' D2 L D2
41. 22.64 R' B F' U D2 F2 D R F2 D' U L2 R' U2 L2 B' U R' B2 R U2 D L D R'
42. 17.38 L' B D B' L2 B U D2 B D2 L' U B2 F2 U' B D' U2 R2 F2 D F2 R L2 B2
43. 22.67 D2 F' R U' B2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 L' U D' F R2 F' U' D' R U2 D2 R F' L2 D2
44. 18.16 D2 B2 U R2 F' L' U' F' D F' U2 D2 R2 U D' R2 L' F' U2 D2 L' F R B2 F
45. 18.36 U2 L' D R F' D' R2 D2 U' R L2 U2 R2 U' D F D' U L2 U R2 L' U L2 R2
46. 22.98 R' B2 D U R' D2 B2 D U B' F' L' D' B' L2 D U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U' B2 R L'
47. 21.87 D2 L F B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D L D2 F2 B D' L2 B' U L D' B R' F U' F2 U'
48. 18.63 F2 R' D R' B2 F U2 F' U2 B' U2 B R' U2 L R2 U B' R' F R' F2 R' U R2
49. 20.67 L' D F L2 R B' D2 R L D' U' L D2 R2 L D' L' D2 U' L' B2 U' L' R' F
50. 17.57 R2 B' L2 D2 U' F D B2 F' U R2 U' L2 R2 B' F L2 R' F' U2 L F2 L' R' D2
51. 21.99 R D R D R D F2 D L' U' D R' F' B2 R2 U' L' R2 D2 R2 D' B' D R' U
52. 20.42 R' U F2 L2 R D2 B2 R U2 R2 D' L2 U' L F B L D L D2 R2 L' B' D2 B'
53. 18.66 F2 U2 R' D' U2 L' D' F2 B D L2 F' R' D U' L' F2 L2 D2 L R2 D U F2 B
54. 22.79 U' F2 L F2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 U2 D2 L2 B' R' D L2 B F R' L2
55. 20.08 F D2 R' L' F' U F' U L' F2 R2 D R2 L D F' U R F' D' B2 L R B2 U
56. 20.26 R2 U F' L2 R U B' R2 B' R F' L' B U B R2 D' F' B' D F' U2 R2 L B
57. 19.09 F' L2 U' B' F2 U' R' F2 L' U' R U D' B' F R2 D R' D' B' R' F2 U R D'
58. 22.13 R' D' B' R' L U' F2 D' R' F2 U2 L F' D2 F R' L2 B' R2 B' R' F2 R' F U'
59. 18.71 D F L B' R2 F' D2 F' U' B L2 U' D R2 D' R B' U2 L U D' B D R' U2
60. 18.15 D L R2 B2 U' D' F' U' F2 R2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 R U L D F2 D2
61. 17.77 L D F' D2 U L' D' L2 B2 L2 B L U' D F' L D' L' B' U2 D2 L F L' R
62. 18.61 U B2 R D' U' L F2 U D F B' L' F' U R L F' L U2 R' D' F R2 L2 U'
63. 20.22 D' B2 F' L D R' F2 D R2 L F' L D2 L2 B2 F' U F2 B2 D B F' U2 R' L2
64. 21.11 F' L' F2 L D2 U' B U B2 U2 D' F B2 D R B2 U R' F2 R' B R F R' L'
65. 20.36 R' B' R U' F' L2 R' B' L2 D L' D R2 L U' L' D F' R2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F R'
66. 16.53 R F' U2 F L' B2 U2 F' U L F' U' B' F D2 U F2 D' B U B2 F D2 U' L2
67. 18.48 U' L U R F2 D2 F2 B R2 L' F B' U2 R L2 F' U2 F B R' D F2 L' F L2
68. 18.18 D2 F D2 U' F2 D' R' B2 F' L' R2 D U2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 F R' D F2 U2 L U2
69. 18.28 U' B2 R2 B2 R' L' D' B' U2 R2 L' D U' B2 L2 F L2 R' D' R' B2 F' D2 U' L
70. 23.01 R' B L' D' L2 D F U R F R D2 F' D U2 F' D2 F' B' D2 R2 D' B2 R L'
71. 22.17 U' B2 L' F D2 B2 D' L2 R D2 L2 D U2 R L2 F B L' D2 B D' B2 R' L2 D
72. (13.81) B R2 D2 L B L2 U D L' D' B' U2 D' L2 D2 U' F D2 U2 L U' F B' D2 L2
73. 18.51 R D R2 U' F' B U B L2 R' F' U2 F B U B L' R D B2 F2 U2 D R2 D'
74. 19.18 F2 D2 U R L U' L2 F U' L2 U R' B R2 U' D2 F R2 D' U' B2 U2 L' F' L2
75. 17.82 D' U R' D B F' U' R2 U2 F' B D' U L B R F2 R' B2 L2 F U' L' U D2
76. 18.80 L' D' F' D B2 D2 B' D' L F U D' R' D F R' L' F L' D U R2 U2 B' F'
77. 16.22 F L2 B L2 B' U' F D2 L2 D' B L2 D F' R U2 R F2 D2 R' U' F' D B2 U
78. 22.36 U R2 U' R B' D' U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 F U F' R' L' B2 L' R2 F D' B R B'
79. 17.56 F2 D2 U2 F' B D U2 F' B R2 U2 F B D U2 B L' F' R2 D L' R D2 R2 D'
80. 18.50 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B' F R D' L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B' U2 L U2 L D'
81. 21.55 L' F2 B' R' L2 F' B' L' U2 D R' F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R L2 D' B F'
82. (24.70) L' D F U2 L D' R' D' U2 R2 F' L U2 L' F2 U B' F R D B D' L2 R' B
83. 20.63 L B2 F L' R D2 F' B' L2 B R U' B F2 L2 D2 R' L2 U' B D U' R2 L' F2
84. 16.42 U' B U2 B' U2 B D' U L D R F2 B D2 U R2 U2 R F' U L' U R L2 B
85. 20.89 B' U2 R' D' L U' D' B' F' R' U2 B D' U' B R2 F2 R D L' D B2 F' D R
86. 21.26 D2 U2 R2 D F2 D R B2 F L D2 L D2 L2 B R L2 U2 L2 D B' U B R2 B
87. 23.52 L2 B2 D' B U B2 F' U L R B D U2 R' B2 R2 B U2 F R2 F D F2 U2 B
88. 23.28 R' U2 L2 F U D' L2 D2 B U' R2 U D' F' U B2 D F2 D U2 B' R2 F B2 D2
89. 18.92 D' B' F2 U' R B U D' L U' F' D2 F' U' L U2 B2 L' R' U2 L F R2 D B
90. 19.65 R' D L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B L2 F' D B' U2 F R' U D F2 B2 U2 B
91. 19.31 D2 B L' B2 D2 L' B D F2 U' F' L2 U F L' F2 L U' R' B2 D2 B2 D' L' R2
92. 19.03 B' R' U' F L' R U' F2 R2 L F B R' F' B2 U2 R' U B D' R2 L' B2 D' F
93. 17.42 F' B L R' B2 U F' L D U2 R2 D2 U2 R U B D' B R U' F D' L' R' B'
94. 18.82 F B2 R' B2 U L' R D F2 L' B D B2 L R' U F U B U L U L' B2 R'
95. 19.47 B' L F2 R U2 R L2 D2 L2 D' R' U2 L2 F D' B F2 U D2 F B' R' B' L D2
96. 18.06 B2 F' D' B F L' B' F L B L2 R' F' L' R2 F2 R B' F' D' B R2 D2 U B
97. 18.16 F U R2 L2 U2 R B' D2 R2 D' R2 B F' U D2 L' R' F2 L' F' L2 D B2 L2 F2
98. 19.98 D' R' F2 L' D' F U2 F' U' F U D' F' L' D U2 R2 L2 U' F D U2 L' F' R'
99. 16.97 R' L F' R2 L D2 F2 L2 B D B' D R2 B' R D R L2 U' B' L' U' R U F
100. 18.93 U2 B' L2 F' B D' L' U' R L D F U' R D2 B' F' D2 F2 U' R L2 D U' L2



Missed my PB ao12 and ao5 by 0.03 each.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome new 3x3 average PB ^_^
best avg12: 12.70 (σ = 0.78)
11.46, (20.40), 13.77, 11.69, 13.07, 13.92, 13.11, 12.78, 12.07, 12.33, (10.88), 12.82

PS:
1) I did this with *alternating color scheme* - switching between western and Japanese after each solve. Color scheme neutrality for the win. Pretty sure this is UWR for that.
2) This is under 1.5 * faz's PB average, so I'm fast again


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 2) This is under 1.5 * faz's PB average, so I'm fast again



Wow, my PB is Faz * 2.25 or something like that.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, I've sort of used that a standard for "fast" for a while - under 1.5 times the UWR (or WR in the case of official times). It seems to work pretty well as an objective standard, but it can be pretty hard to break that barrier considering how good the best people are...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I've sort of used that a standard for "fast" for a while - under 1.5 times the UWR (or WR in the case of official times). It seems to work pretty well as an objective standard, but it can be pretty hard to break that barrier considering how good the best people are...



I've actually never thought about that. It seems like a very good way to see what events you need to work on more than others. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Nice average, Phil  Hope to see you in the monthly computer cube contest.


What monthly computer cube contest? lol


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 15, 2010)

philkt731 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Nice average, Phil  Hope to see you in the monthly computer cube contest.
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19556


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 16, 2010)

3x3: 12.821 NL Double sexy move => Righty R-Perm


----------



## Anthony (Mar 16, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> 3x3: 12.821 NL Double sexy move => Righty R-Perm



Damn son. 
Btw, FIND A VENUE PLEASSSSSEE!


----------



## Kian (Mar 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Why do you insist on not making sense?


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 16, 2010)

2x2 average of 12:
Average: 12.61
Standard Deviation: 2.14
Best Time: 5.47
Worst Time: 15.83
Individual Times:
1.	13.53	U R2 U' F U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2
2.	14.00	F2 U2 R U F' U2 F' U' R2 U2
3.	10.39	R' U F' R2 F U2 R' U2
4.	14.78	R' U2 F U' R U F' U F'
5.	6.77	R' U F R F' R F2 R' F2
6.	14.48	F' U2 R U' F' U R F'
7.	14.67	U2 R U2 R F' U2 R' U2
8.	12.39	U F2 R' F' U2 R2 F R' U'
9.	(15.83)	R' F2 R' F U F' R2
10.	13.02	F U2 F U' F U2 F R2 U
11.	12.03	F U R U2 R2 F2 U' R U'
12.	(5.47)	R F U' F R F' R F2 U
I used fridrich.I suck at 2x2.Would buying an actual 2x2 help?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I suck at 2x2. Would buying an actual 2x2 help?


Very yes. I suggest LanLan (LL) or Maru.
Also, I suggest learning Ortega - make a face (do blockbuilding if you can, not F2L style), make the opposite face (OLL basically, but FRUR'U'F' and R2U2RU2R2 are much faster than the 3x3 counterparts), and permute both layers (only two new algorithms plus R2F2R2).


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 16, 2010)

New PB NLS, avg5, and avg12 - see my signature 
sub25!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2010)

square-1 avg12: 29.85 (σ = 4.17)

26.09, (23.41), (43.69), 26.69, 32.79, 34.48, 29.03, 28.49, 38.65, 29.97, 28.65, 23.67



Spoiler



1. 26.09 (0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (2,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-2,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,-1) / (3,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-5,6) / (-3,-1) / (6,3)
2. (23.41) (1,-3) / (-3,-1) / (6,6) / (3,-1) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) /
3. (43.69) (3,-4) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,-5) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-4) / (1,3) / (4,-3) / (3,-2) / (-4,5) / (0,-4) / (4,5) /
4. 26.69 (-2,-3) / (5,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-4,-5) / (3,-2) / (-5,-2) / (2,6) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (-2,6) / (6,-1)
5. 32.79 (6,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (-2,6) / (2,2) / (6,-2) / (-2,2) / (-4,4) / (-2,-4) /
6. 34.48 (1,-3) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (5,3) / (4,3) / (-3,6) / (-5,0) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,5) / (-4,6) / (6,-2) / (0,-5) / (-1,6)
7. 29.03 (-2,-3) / (5,5) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (4,6) / (-1,5) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (-5,-1) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (6,0)
8. 28.49 (0,-1) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,-4) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,6) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) / (-5,3) /
9. 38.65 (6,3) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,-2) / (6,-5) / (6,-2) / (5,-4) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (-4,5)
10. 29.97 (4,2) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (4,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (5,-4) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,1)
11. 28.65 (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (2,6) / (6,-5) / (3,-5) / (2,0) / (-3,2) / (0,-5) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-4,6) / (-2,6) /
12. 23.67 (-5,2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (1,0) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (5,0)


----------



## Weston (Mar 16, 2010)

9.32, 16.66, 13.47, 19.50, 12.24, 17.98, 13.67, 15.73, 11.86, 19.06, 11.57, 16.75 = 14.90 Sub 15!
Every other solve was OH. This was a RA of 16 solves. and the 9 was NL.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 16, 2010)

2x3x3:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 13.29
worst time: 24.55

current avg5: 17.13 (σ = 1.64)
best avg5: 17.13 (σ = 1.64)

session avg: 17.13 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 17.84

3x3x4:
number of times: 5/5
best time: 53.21
worst time: 1:15.91

current avg5: 57.24 (σ = 3.55)
best avg5: 57.24 (σ = 3.55)

session avg: 57.24 (σ = 3.55)
session mean: 1:00.17


----------



## Zubon (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe my best 3x3x3 average of 12

Avg 10 of 12
21.93

Best rolling Avg 3 of 5
20.71

18.81
22.61
23.00
24.64
17.09
20.46
20.65
21.03
23.62
24.95
19.57
25.37


I am sure now if I actually practiced more, I could break a sub-20 avg of 5.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2010)

[04:05:25] <+qqwref> did anyone else have an earthquake
[04:06:24] <+qqwref> I was in the middle of a stepmania game
[04:08:29] <+keemy> yeh
[04:08:33] <+keemy> i was wondering what that was
[04:08:59] <+keemy> i thought it was someone running down the stairs
[04:09:04] <+keemy> then i remebered it was 4 am
[04:09:04] <+keemy> XP
[04:09:20] <+qqwref> dude I was in the middle of a stepmania game
[04:10:00] <+keemy> lol
[04:10:06] <+keemy> did you fail after?
[04:10:31] <+qqwref> hell no
[04:10:33] <+qqwref> I AAA'd
[04:10:41] <+jtjogobonito> like a boss


----------



## Owen (Mar 16, 2010)

2x2 Average of 5: 7.11
1. (7.59) R' U' F U2 R' U R2
2. (6.35) R2 U R' U F2 R U2 R' U'
3. 7.16 R' U2 F U2 F' U F
4. 7.20 U' F R' U F' U' R F2 U'
5. 6.97 R' F2 R2 U' R' F U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 16, 2010)

12.81 avg100


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 16, 2010)

Average: 11.02
Standard Deviation: 0.66
Individual Times:
1. (9.62) R' B L2 B' L D L' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' F U' L' B' F' L' R U' F' D B2 F2 U'
2. 11.38 B F2 R' B2 D L U2 L' U' R' B F' R2 B' R' B' R2 D2 U' F D' B U L2 R2
3. 10.62 B' R' B F' U R' B F' D' F' L' R' B' F2 D B2 F D' U' B2 R' F L R2 D'
4. 11.00 R B' F L B2 R2 D B D' L B2 F R' D2 U2 B F L R2 U' F' D2 L' U' L'
5. 11.34 R' B2 F' U L R2 F R D' L' R2 U F L R B R' D' U2 L2 F R2 B R' U
6. 12.70 B L' R D U R' B2 R' F2 L R D U' R2 B F2 D B D2 R2 F' R U' L2 B2
7. 10.68 L D2 U R D' F2 D2 F' D L R' D2 L2 R F' D' L' B R' U2 F' L2 R2 B' U'
8. 10.34 D2 U F' D2 U' F2 U2 B2 F D2 U B' F' U' L2 R D L' F' R D' U' B2 F2 R'
9. 10.96 D' L R' D' U2 B' D2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 F D' U' L' R U' B F' U' B2 F2 D' U
10. (13.77) L' R2 B' F' L R' B' D U' R2 U2 L' R' D L2 F2 D U R2 D F U' R D' L
11. 10.26 B L2 R' U' L2 B2 L R2 D U' L2 U' L' R2 D' U L R' D2 U B2 D2 B' L B'
12. 10.88 L' R' D2 U L' R2 F' L2 R' B2 F' U2 L' R' B F2 L' U2 L R2 B F L2 B' F'

needmoarsub


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 16, 2010)

Weston said:


> 9.32,* 16.66*, 13.47, *19.50*, 12.24, *17.98*, 13.67, *15.73*, 11.86, *19.06*, 11.57, *16.75* = 14.90 Sub 15!
> Every other solve was OH. This was a RA of 16 solves. and the 9 was NL.



Nice OH solves, you're almost as fast me using only 2H solves. =/


Yes said:


> 12.81 avg100



Method? lolj/k



BigGreen said:


> Average: 11.02
> 
> needmoarsub



Method?  lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 11.02
> ...



I hope that's not Roux...


----------



## Escher (Mar 16, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > 9.32,* 16.66*, 13.47, *19.50*, 12.24, *17.98*, 13.67, *15.73*, 11.86, *19.06*, 11.57, *16.75* = 14.90 Sub 15!
> > Every other solve was OH. This was a RA of 16 solves. and the 9 was NL.



What are you talking about?

It goes *9.32*,16.66, *13.47*, 19.50, *12.24*, 17.98, *13.67*, 15.73,* 11.86*, 19.06, *11.57*, 16.75 = 14.90

for the OH solves


----------



## thaeta (Mar 16, 2010)

Average: 1:06.87

Fastest Time: 58.14
Slowest Time: 1:15.70
Standard Deviation: 06.64 

Individual Times:
1) 58.14 R U' D F L' F R' D' L2 R' D2 R F' B2 L U2 L B2 F U' L D L' R' D2
2) 1:15.70 U R' L' F' R B D2 R2 B F2 L2 F L F' B2 D2 R F U' D2 F' B' U2 R F
3) 1:03.45 B' D' U F2 L D' R L2 D U' B L' U2 D' F' L2 R2 F2 L2 U F' R2 B2 U' B2
4) 1:06.98 R D2 F2 U' D2 R L2 F2 R' U' R2 B R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 D B U' L R D'
5) 1:10.08 L' R' F' D' U' L2 D2 L R2 D2 R L' D' F' U' L' R2 D' R U B D B2 U B'

None of them lucky solves o:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/1791159/Rubik's_Cube


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 16, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 11.02
> ...


It's Roux. 


miniGOINGS said:


> I hope that's not Roux...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 16, 2010)

Statistics for 03-16-2010 20:07:45

Average: 1:47.18
Standard Deviation: 2.34
Best Time: 1:44.33
Worst Time: 2:01.48
Individual Times:
1.	1:45.92	R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
2.	(2:01.48)	R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
3.	1:45.15	R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
4.	1:50.46	R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
5.	(1:44.33)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

Maybe I dont suck


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > BigGreen said:
> ...



That is one amazing post right there.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 16, 2010)

new pb ao5 30.12
almost sub 30 avg!!!


----------



## Samania (Mar 16, 2010)

i got a new single pb of 23.64 :O


----------



## Edward (Mar 17, 2010)

Was doing a Roux solve, mid way switched to Petrus, midway through that switched to Fridrich... 

Felt awesome. Was probably a 50 second solve though.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2010)

2gen, kinda nice

best avg5: 5.999 (σ = 0.43) <- lawl sub6
5.855, 5.563, 6.580, (8.298), (4.618)

best avg12: 6.730 (σ = 1.02)
6.681, 7.398, 7.922, (3.945), 6.749, 7.510, 7.283, 7.168, (10.001), 4.676, 4.964, 6.952


----------



## ianini (Mar 17, 2010)

I have begun the process of learning colour neutrality and full oll. Here is an average of 25 w/ colour neutrality. 

28.08, 28.50, 18.15, 15.76, 17.14, 18.06, 25.87, 21.31, 23.33, 15.60, 21.94, 23.05, 20.23, 20.16, 20.26, 18.31, 17.47, 17.56, 19.19, 19.12, 18.42, 28.12, 15.21, 21.19, 17.59



Spoiler



Session average: 20.26
1. 28.08 L D2 L2 U2 B' R B L' R2 U B F' D B R' D2 R D' L2 B' R B2 L F' U2 
2. (28.50) B2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 F B2 R' L2 D2 U F' D L U' R' D R B2 F R U2 L R' 
3. 18.15 D' R' D2 L D' R L F R B2 U' F2 R2 L' D2 B D F2 U2 F' B2 U' B' U2 D2 
4. 15.76 B2 D B2 F' R2 B2 L F' R2 B L' D' R2 U' D' R D L U2 B' R D' U R L2 
5. 17.14 D2 F2 R' U2 D' F L2 B' L U2 L' B U' D' L' F' U' L2 D' F D F B U2 L2 
6. 18.06 U2 L F2 U' F2 B' D F' R2 U' R' F D B R' U2 D R2 D B L U' B U' L 
7. 25.87 R' L2 F2 B' D' F' U D F2 U2 B2 L' R' F' L F2 B2 U R' F' D2 U F L' D' 
8. 21.31 B D B' F2 R' U' L2 F2 B R U' F' D L' F' R2 F' L2 R' B U R L U F 
9. 23.33 B' U D L F' B' U' R2 D' B2 F' U R' U L U2 F R L' U' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 
10. 15.60 F' B L F D' B' L F L F U' B2 D U' F2 R' U' F2 D F' B U B' R F2 
11. 21.94 D' R2 D U R B2 U B F D2 B R' B2 L U F D2 U' L R2 F B' R2 B' L' 
12. 23.05 F' U2 D B R2 U2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L' R U R2 U F' U2 D R' F L D' F L 
13. 20.23 B' L B' R U2 F' B2 R2 U' D2 F' L' D' L2 D U' R B2 L' D' F2 B' R B' F' 
14. 20.16 R2 F2 L D F D' B2 L B R B R' D2 R L D R2 B F U' D R2 D2 B F2 
15. 20.26 U2 D2 B2 L2 R' B' D2 L2 U D2 L2 D' B2 U' B' U' R' B2 F R L' U2 F' B L 
16. 18.31 U D' R B2 R2 B' U' F' L2 F L' U R2 U2 D' B U2 D L2 B2 F2 U B' L2 D' 
17. 17.47 L2 F' D2 B2 L D R2 B' L' F B' L2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 F L2 D2 L U L' D2 U2 
18. 17.56 U2 L D2 L2 F' D' B' F L' B2 F' L' U R2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' R' B' 
19. 19.19 B' U B' U L2 B R2 L2 D' U' F2 U D F2 D B' R U2 L' R' D B R2 F R 
20. 19.12 F2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F2 D R2 U B' D' L' U2 F' D R D' F' L B' D' R' 
21. 18.42 R2 B2 U L2 R B L2 B' L F U2 D2 L R B2 U' B2 R B L B2 L B2 U2 F' 
22. 28.12 F' U2 F2 D' B U D' B2 R2 D2 L' B L' F D B' L2 F B' R L' U' F' B' D' 
23. (15.21) U' L B F' L R F2 U D R2 B' F2 U B' L2 B F' R' L B L2 R2 U' L' F' 
24. 21.19 L F2 R' D' R L2 D2 L2 D B R' U F2 B U' D2 R D U2 F' U F' R' B D' 
25. 17.59 R U F' L' F' L' U' F2 B2 U2 B R F' U D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D L B2 U2 D2 L



I guess it's pretty good. Any tips?

And a little 2x2...



Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.30
1. 4.10 F U F' R' U R F2 
2. 3.77 R U' F2 R F2 U' F U F2 
3. 3.59 R2 F' U' F U2 F' R2 F' 
4. 4.25 U' F2 R U2 F' U R' F2 U 
5. 5.28 F' U2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 F 
6. 4.92 R' U' R2 U F' U F2 R' U 
7. (2.98) F2 U F' U R2 U2 F' U' F' U' 
8. 5.30 R U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 
9. 3.88 U2 R2 F U' F R F2 R F' U' 
10. (5.93) F U2 F' U' F R2 U' F2 
11. 4.45 F2 U2 F U2 F U' F2 U2 R2 
12. 3.43 R2 U' F U' R U' F2 U' F



Pretty good.


----------



## kunz (Mar 17, 2010)

my Pb is 35.04 Ive just recently settled on my method so that's OK


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 17, 2010)

New PBs on 3x3x3:

11.66 average of 5 and 12.91 average of 12:

1.	11.36	F R F2 R' D' U2 F D2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 B U R' U2 L D2 U' F2 U2 B D' R
2.	13.10	R' F' D' U L' F D' B' F L' D' U2 B' U' L2 R' B F' D2 R2 F' L2 D U' L'
3.	12.53	U' L' F' R' D R B' U' L' R' B2 F2 L R' B' F' L R' D2 L R' D2 L R U'
4.	14.53	L R D B2 F2 D2 U F' L2 R' D2 U2 B' R' F L2 R2 B D2 U' L' R' F2 D R'
5.	12.36	R' B2 F' L' R' D2 U L2 D2 B U' L2 D U' R D' B F L2 R2 D2 R' U2 B F
6.	11.41	B2 F' D' U2 L R' U' B R' B' U B' U' L' R U2 R2 B2 F' U' F L2 R2 D L2
7.	11.22	B' F D L2 D B2 F' D2 U B2 U' L R B F' L' D' B2 F L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2
8.	(10.36)	U2 L2 R D2 U2 L R F D2 U' F' R2 F2 L' R2 B F' U2 B2 L' B F D U2 R'
9.	14.19	F2 L R' B' F2 L2 F2 D R U' R U L2 B D' U B' L' B2 F' D2 U R B2 U
10.	13.74	L2 B L D U2 B2 L' R' U' F' R' B' D U R2 B' D' L2 R' D2 U' F R' B R2
11.	14.67	D2 U2 F L2 R2 D L' R B' L R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' L R2 B' F D F' R' B' U'
12.	(15.33)	L2 R2 B F' L2 U2 B2 D2 U' L' U F' D2 U' B D' U B2 F L' R2 D' U B D'

Many of the 11s and the 10 should have been sub-10 but I lock up badly on the PLLs. My cube is far from perfect, I could do better with an awesome cube. There are some pretty good scrambles in them, btw.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> New PBs on 3x3x3:
> 
> 11.66 average of 5 and 12.91 average of 12



When's the video going up?  I know you videotape *everything*.


----------



## Zava (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > New PBs on 3x3x3:
> ...



mabye not this one, otherwise he'd jesus up more than this. 
grat Olivér!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 17, 2010)

Zava said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



Thanks guys! Yeah Zava knows me well, 11.66 average of 5 is not video material.  

My brother has his freestyle ski competitions and however he doesn't tape a second of his jumps he needs the camera so bad.


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 17, 2010)

19.06, 21.34, 26.10, 18.13, 19.60, = 20.00
If my last solve had of been .02 faster it would've been 19.99 

(18.13), 19.60, 18.99, (22.78), 19.01 = 19.20
2nd sub-20 average of 5, 18.99 PLL skip


Spoiler



Session average: 20.46
1. 19.06 L' F2 U' F D F' B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 B U2 B L2 B R2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' F' 
2. 21.34 F U' F L B' F R2 D' B L' U' F' L' F B U F' D' B' R D L' B' U' D2 
3. (26.10) U L F' R B' L B U2 D F2 D' L2 D' R' D2 U2 L' D' L' R2 U R U' L F 
4. (18.13) D2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 B' D R2 F2 B' L' R2 D B2 R2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 B' R2 
5. 19.60 F2 B R2 B' L' R' U F2 R U2 D' B2 R' L2 B D2 U' L F2 B' D' B D L' D2 
6. 18.99 U2 F2 D' B' D' B' U' D L B' D B2 L F L' R' B' L' F2 B D B F2 L2 B2 
7. 22.78 B2 D2 R' B2 R L2 D2 B' F' R2 U2 R' U L U' R2 F L2 D2 L2 U' D R2 U L2 
8. 19.01 F2 R2 B2 R U2 F' B2 D2 R' B U B' F2 U B' L' F' R L D' L' U B' F' R' lol scramble
9. 22.44 R' B2 F2 D F' B' R2 L2 U D2 B2 U2 D R2 F' U B R' F L2 R U D2 F L'


----------



## Novriil (Mar 17, 2010)

If you have a A5 then mod it!

Before modding I had almost all times over-20 with it (just assembled). After 20min of modding I did and avg of 5: 15.49, 15.55, 19.70, 14.89, 17.32 = 16.12 (σ = 0.85)

That's crazy.. It's just so smooth and corner-cutting. Few over-shoots but I haven't used to the cube yet.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2010)

2gen OH awesomeness

best avg5: 7.274 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 9.094 (σ = 1.62)
6.187, 9.643, (5.845), 5.993, (12.703), 8.776, 10.057, 9.930, 10.095, 10.251, 11.033, 8.973


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2010)

more square-1 


29.12 avg12 (σ = 3.44)

(24.07), 29.12, 35.17, 27.51, 35.08, (51.20), 25.06, 26.79, 28.34, 30.63, 28.69, 24.76


27.94 avg5 (σ = 0.82)

(25.06), 26.79, 28.34, (30.63), 28.69



Spoiler



1. (24.07) (-5,2) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (-5,-3) / (-1,0) / (-1,6) / (6,1) / (-1,1) / (1,0) / (-1,-2) / (1,4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (3,3)
2. 29.12 (4,-3) / (3,-1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,-5) / (-1,-4) / (1,0) / (-1,2) / (6,2) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (6,2) / (0,6)
3. 35.17 (1,2) / (-3,6) / (1,6) / (6,-4) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (2,-2) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (3,-4) / (0,6) / (-2,2)
4. 27.51 (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-2,5) / (-2,-4) / (2,-5) / (-2,6) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (-4,2) / (-4,0)
5. 35.08 (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (5,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (-4,6) / (-2,2) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) /
6. (51.20) (0,-3) / (3,3) / (0,-2) / (6,6) / (-1,-1) / (6,1) / (4,-1) / (-4,-2) / (-2,6) / (4,-4) / (4,3) / (-1,6) / (3,-4) / (2,4) /
7. 25.06 (1,3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,-4) / (1,1) / (3,5) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (6,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)
8. 26.79 (-5,5) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,5) / (3,6) / (-4,5) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (3,2) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (4,4) / (-4,6) / (2,6) /
9. 28.34 (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (4,-4) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (6,-5) / (-2,6) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (-2,-3) / (2,3) / (5,6)
10. 30.63 (3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,6) / (4,2) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (6,-4)
11. 28.69 (-5,6) / (6,5) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (-1,6) / (-4,6) / (-2,6) / (-1,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,5) /
12. 24.76 (-5,3) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (3,-5) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,4) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,4) /


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 18, 2010)

Woot! 4x4 PB!

1:30.81

scramble: U' u2 r f B F R U F r U2 B' u2 B D2 F' B2 R2 L u2 B D2 u R' B2 f r F' U u' F' D f B2 L2 F D U2 u2 B


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Average of 5: 12.76
1. 11.86 F' U2 R F' U2 R' B' R F U' B U2 D B F' R2 F R B2 F U2 D' R' D R 
2. (11.83) U2 R2 B F2 L2 F' R D F2 L R' B2 U' F' D' B U2 R' L U' D2 B' F2 R L 
3. 12.83 F' B' R' L' F R2 U2 R' F' D2 F2 D2 F' D' F' U R2 L' U2 F B2 D' U2 R L2 
4. (13.99) L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D R' F D U' F2 D U' L2 R' D' F' D F' U2 L U B R' 
5. 13.58 F' U2 D' B' L' F' L U2 D B' L2 D L2 R2 F' B' R2 L2 B L2 B D' F R D'


5 scrambles.. 5 Uccw perms  Not such a great avg though.

Edit GREAT AVERAGE 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.22
1. 10.51 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B L' R B2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 F' R' U R D' B' R B D 
2. (10.13) R' B R B2 L F2 L' U2 D2 B' R' D2 F2 D F D' R2 B D2 R B L2 R U L' 
3. 13.05 R' L' B2 D' L2 R F2 U' D B L' F2 L R' F2 U B2 L2 U' D L B' F2 L' F 
4. 11.78 L' D' U' L U2 F2 L' D' F D' U' F' U2 L' U' B F2 R D U' B2 U R2 F' R' 
5. 13.23 U R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F' B D2 B L' R2 D2 B' R B' F D F2 L' B U L2 B' 
6. 13.34 B' L2 D2 R2 B' U' F' U R' U' L' R2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 U2 L R' D' F' R F D' 
7. 12.54 B2 F' R2 D' B R' U L' F L D U2 F' L2 F2 L' B2 R2 U D' R U D B U 
8. 10.93 D L2 D2 F' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' R F' L R B2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L' U2 L2 F' 
9. 11.41 L2 B F2 D2 U R2 U' B U D2 R2 B U F' D B2 F R' F L U R2 B' U R2 
10. 12.59 D U L R' D2 R2 F' L D F2 R D' L' D F R2 D' L U B R D2 F L F 
11. (13.92) U' R F D' L' R D F' B' U' R2 B D L R F' R2 L' U2 D' B F' U2 R2 U' 
12. 12.81 D2 R' D2 B' U' R' U' D R2 L F L' F U B' L' D' L' U2 D2 B2 F' L F' D


beat my old PB by a whole 0.3


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 18, 2010)

best avg12: 1:41.334 (σ = 5.98)

1:27.945 single


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 18, 2010)

2x2x2 Blindsolve!


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.89
1. 4.08 F2 U' F U F' R2 U' R2 
2. 3.74 F2 R' U' R F2 R2 U2 F' R U2 
3. (4.86) F U2 R2 U' F R F' R2 F' 
4. 3.87 F' R U' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R 
5. (3.73) R' F2 R' U' R' U2 F R' U 

Ortega ftw!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't practiced 2x2 in a while so I was afraid I'd totally suck today, but it wasn't too bad. I did about 10 minutes of 2x2 and was perfectly satisfied with my times.  I did have quite a few mess ups though. :/

number of times: 24/24
best time: 1.66
worst time: 6.65

best avg5: 2.33 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 2.68 (σ = 0.60)
session avg: 2.99 (σ = 0.65)



Spoiler



Session average: 2.99
1. 2.72 U R U R' U F2 U F2 U2 
2. 2.58 R2 F' R' U F U2 F2 R2 F' 
3. 3.27 R' U' F2 U2 F' R' F R2 U2 
4. 2.53 U' R2 F R' F' U' F U' F2 
5. 3.50 U' R' F U F' R U' R 
6. 3.46 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R F2 U F U' 
7. 4.65 R F2 R F2 U' F2 U2 R U' 
8. 2.80 F2 R' F' R2 U R F R2 U' R' 
9. (6.65) F2 U' R' U' R' U F R' 
10. 3.49 F2 R2 U R F2 R U' F2 U2 
11. 2.22 U R2 F U' R' U' R 
12. 2.91 U2 R U2 F' R F2 U2 
13. 3.47 F' U2 F2 R F' U R U' R2 U' 
14. 1.90 F U R U2 F' R2 U' R' 
15. 2.75 U F R' U2 F2 R' U F' 
16. 1.71 F2 R F R2 U' F2 U' F' U 
17. 2.33 F' R F R' F2 U2 F' R 
18. 3.71 U' F2 R2 F U2 R F' U2 F 
19. 3.28 U' F U' R' F U2 R F' R2 
20. 2.69 F2 R' U R U' R U2 F2 R U' 
21. (1.66) F2 R F' U' F R U 
22. 3.55 U' F2 U' F R2 F' U R' U2 
23. 3.40 U' R U F2 R' F' R' U2 
24. 2.75 U F' R' F R2 U R2 F'


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2010)

ianini said:


> Average of 5: 3.89
> 1. 4.08 F2 U' F U F' R2 U' R2
> 2. 3.74 F2 R' U' R F2 R2 U2 F' R U2
> 3. (4.86) F U2 R2 U' F R F' R2 F'
> ...



Wow.
Me has good solves too 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.80
worst time: 23.22

current mean of 3: 19.92 (σ = 2.66)
best mean of 3: 15.39 (σ = 2.25)

current avg5: 20.88 (σ = 0.89)
*best avg5: 17.72 (σ = 2.91)
*
current avg12: 19.19 (σ = 2.60)
best avg12: 19.19 (σ = 2.60)

session avg: 19.19 (σ = 2.60)
session mean: 19.07

times (reset):
*13.80, 13.80,* 18.58, 20.77, 21.80, 21.15, 16.41, 22.00, 20.80, 19.83, 23.22, 16.71

First 13.80 was fairly easy X-cross (around 9 moves) then had a second slot also done, accidentally. Second one had PLL skip using L'2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' to force PLL skip, as I knew this was the mirror of R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R. I once learnt mirrors and a few extra algs for ZBLL, and I saw this case. I know 5 ways or solving this case, that I actually use in speedsolving. The rest of the solves were fairly normal.

So new nl pb and new a5 pb, though the a5 was kinda funny, and not a good judgement on my usual average.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Wow.
> Me has good solves too
> 
> stats: (hide)
> ...



Woah, nice one.



To save a double post I'll post my acomplishement here:
OH non lucky pb: 30.36, so close to sub 30!


----------



## Truncator (Mar 18, 2010)

Average: 6:57.10
Standard Deviation: 9.91
Best Time: 6:44.52
Worst Time: 7:23.78
Individual Times:
1.	6:45.46
2.	7:09.68
3.	(6:44.52)
4.	(7:23.78)
5.	6:56.15

7x7. I did probably 30 solves, and the best was 6:40 or so. I have no idea how I managed to get a 6:09 single a month ago


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 18, 2010)

3x3x3 :
stats: 
number of times: 25/25
best time: 13.98
worst time: 24.62

current avg5: 18.58 (σ = 1.76)
best avg5: *16.96 *(σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 19.16 (σ = 1.86)
best avg12: *18.86 *(σ = 1.74)

session avg: *19.84 *(σ = 2.14)
session mean: 19.80


Spoiler



times :
22.46, 21.81, 21.75, 19.59, 23.42, 21.81, 24.62, 15.51, 17.91, 20.09, 20.22, 18.11, 19.39, 17.58, 21.68, 22.76, 19.75, 16.63, 20.98, 18.02, 13.98, 16.22, 20.47, 21.20, 19.05


WAT.A few days back, I had to struggle for sub 20 averages.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 18, 2010)

feels good man

*Average of 12: 16.44* (SD = 1.26)
16.55, 16.61, (20.08), 17.05, (13.96), 15.40, 18.86, 18.38, 15.88, 16.66, 14.77, 14.28

*Previous PB avg12: 16.95* (0.51 difference)

*Average of 100: 17.99* (SD = 1.96)
Best Time: 13.93
Worst Time: 23.52
*
Previous PB avg100: 18.40* (0.41 difference)


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 18, 2010)

Been practicing 2x2, and new PB's all round 

best: *4.91* - non lucky... yay sub-5! 
avg5: *5.90*
avg12: *6.44*

I was thinking about switching to CLL, but I'm quite liking Guimond. Want to see how far it can go...

Scrambles:


Spoiler



Best Time:
(4.91) U R2 U' R F' R2 U2 F U F'


Best Average of 5: 5.90
Best Time: 5.08
Worst Time: 7.67
Standard Deviation: 0.4 (6.3%)
1. (7.67) U' R2 U R' F U F' R'
2. 5.92 R2 U2 R' U R2 F R2 F2 U
3. (5.08) F2 R U F' U2 R2 F' R
4. 5.43 R' U F R F2 R F' R2
5. 6.34 U R U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F 


Best Average of 12: 6.44
Best Time: 5.08
Worst Time: 7.67
Standard Deviation: 0.6 (10.0%)
1. 6.02 U R2 F R' U F U2 F R'
2. 5.79 R F' R U R2 U' R2 F
3. 7.25 F R' F R2 F2 R F U2
4. 7.19 R2 U' F' U' F' U R2 F U
5. 7.02 U F2 R' F2 R' F R2 U'
6. (7.67) U' R2 U R' F U F' R'
7. 5.92 R2 U2 R' U R2 F R2 F2 U
8. (5.08) F2 R U F' U2 R2 F' R
9. 5.43 R' U F R F2 R F' R2
10. 6.34 U R U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F
11. 7.24 R' F2 R' U F U' R F2 R
12. 6.20 U2 R' U F U2 R' F' U F2 U'


----------



## Jani (Mar 18, 2010)

Lots of New PB today 

3x3 Ao5 = 13.90
14.87, 13.02, (15.45), 13.81, (12.07) 

Megaminx Single
2:27.50

Megaminx Mean of 3 = 2:37.15
(2:27.50) 2:37.15 (3:10.96)

Square-1 Single
29.64

Sq-1 Average = 44.40
40.62, (1:14.85), 52.68, 39.91, (29.64)


----------



## Shortey (Mar 18, 2010)

2x2 avg100: 3.57


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 18, 2010)

3x3x3:
14.44 11.99 (11.09) (14.81) 12.47 = 12.97

Wow.... Sub-13 is possible for me... *practice* *practice* *practice*

Chris


----------



## Muesli (Mar 18, 2010)

4x4

Average of 5: 1:28.21
1. 1:26.95 
2. 1:28.87 
3. (1:26.48)
4. (1:36.62)
5. 1:28.81



<3 Mini QJ.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 18, 2010)

Mega

Average: 1:55.55
Standard Deviation: 7.72
Best Time: 1:39.61
Worst Time: 2:05.19
Individual Times:
1.	1:45.92	
2.	2:01.48	
3.	1:45.15	
4.	1:50.46	
5.	1:44.33	
6.	2:04.21	
7.	2:02.09	
8.	1:58.47	
9.	(2:05.19)	
10.	(1:39.61)	
11.	1:59.84	
12.	2:03.53


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Been practicing 2x2, and new PB's all round
> 
> best: *4.91* - non lucky... yay sub-5!
> avg5: *5.90*
> ...




Guimond . I've had many sub4 averages of 12 with it.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 18, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about switching to CLL, but I'm quite liking Guimond. Want to see how far it can go...
> ...



Lol, sub-4 avg with Guimond! That's impressive  
Do you predict the separation case on inspection? I was going to start putting the time into learning, but not sure if its worth it..


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2010)

It's worth it.. use all the inspection you can!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



It's absolutely worth learning. I always predict separation. Feel free to send me a pm if you have any specific Guimond questions. I've had a handful of sub3 averages of 5 with it, but avg5's are silly to count


----------



## Zava (Mar 18, 2010)

try to plan orientation-separation, and if possible, the permutation of the bottom layer. I used to do it like this, and I think my pb avg12 was 3.14 with guimond. well, some luck involved there


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Lol, sub-4 avg with Guimond! That's impressive



No offense to Shaden, but it's really not that hard. There was a time when there were more sub3 averages with Guimond than any other method. People just don't know anything about the method.


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 18, 2010)

3rd ever Sub-20 average of 5!!! PB average of 5!!!
(23.21), 18.20, (16.78), 18.28, 19.02 = 18.50


Spoiler



Average of 5: 18.50
1. (23.21) R D2 L2 F' U D2 F U2 F L F' R' B D B2 L R2 U' D' R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 
2. 18.20 R' D' R' F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B L' D' F L' F2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 
3. (16.78) D2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' F R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U B R2 D2 U' F L2 
4. 18.28 F' U B L' R B R F2 D' L B' D2 L' U' D2 F2 L2 D U2 R U D F R U 
5. 19.02 B2 U F R2 D2 R F U' D F B' R2 B' R' L' U D' L2 F2 D' R' B U' L B


First ever sub-20 average of 12!!! I was freaked out by these times as they came. Just craZy amazing awesomeness.

20.59, 23.21, 18.20, (16.78), 18.28, 19.02, 19.45, 19.41, 21.00, (25.40), 19.49, 18.09 = 19.67


Spoiler



Average of 12: 19.67
1. 20.59 U' L' D B' R' U' R' L' B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 L D2 R U' F' B' U F2 U2 L' D 
2. 23.21 R D2 L2 F' U D2 F U2 F L F' R' B D B2 L R2 U' D' R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 
3. 18.20 R' D' R' F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B L' D' F L' F2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 
4. (16.78) D2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' F R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U B R2 D2 U' F L2 
5. 18.28 F' U B L' R B R F2 D' L B' D2 L' U' D2 F2 L2 D U2 R U D F R U 
6. 19.02 B2 U F R2 D2 R F U' D F B' R2 B' R' L' U D' L2 F2 D' R' B U' L B 
7. 19.45 L B R2 F D' B2 F D' L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 F D2 U2 R L U2 B2 U' D2 
8. 19.41 R' L2 U2 L2 F D' L' U' B2 R' U L' U' B2 L2 R D U' B2 F' D2 R L' B2 L 
9. 21.00 L U B U F' U2 L U2 B' D' B' R' L' F' R2 U D' L D2 B2 U2 D2 R U2 B' 
10. (25.40) L B2 R U2 B R2 L' F L R F' L U2 R' L D F2 U R2 F U2 L' F' L' D 
11. 19.49 R' L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F L R' D R D' F D' B' R2 B' D2 F2 L' D L2 R' U 
12. 18.09 F2 U F' D' U2 F B D' B F2 R' F B2 D B2 F L' F B' R' F2 B L' R2 U'





Spoiler



Session average: 21.95
1. 22.56 R' D' F2 U2 D' L' F2 B' L F' L' B2 L F R B' D' U2 F' U F' R' U' D' B2 
2. 21.14 B2 U R' U2 B' U B2 F U2 L F' B2 L' R F B2 U' R' D' F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B' 
3. 23.08 R2 F L B2 U B2 U B2 R' B F' U D L2 U' F' U R U R B' U2 L' B' L 
4. 22.07 U' B' F U' B R2 D B2 L2 D2 U B' L B2 D' F2 D' U2 R' D2 F R2 D2 F2 L 
5. 22.04 B2 D2 U L D F2 L' B2 D L2 B' R2 F' R F' U B F L B2 D' L F L2 U' 
6. 18.54 L2 B R L' D' F2 L D' B' F U' B2 F2 U' F R' D L B2 L' D L2 B' L' B' 
7. 26.36 F' U L' R D2 U2 B' L' U' F' D' R L' U' D2 B2 R' U' L2 U R' U2 R2 L' B' 
8. 25.43 D R2 F U' D' L D L R' F2 L2 F R U F' L' F' B' L D2 U' L B' R F' 
9. 20.64 R2 D U2 B' U2 B' F2 D L D' F D U R L B2 R' U L' R F' L2 U2 B2 D 
10. (26.91) D' B F' L2 B F2 U L F' R B L' D2 L2 D2 L R U' R2 B2 R' B' D2 U' B2 
11. 22.62 U D2 R' L' B' F2 U' D2 L' D2 U' F B' D U' B' U2 B2 L' F R D' L U2 F2 
12. 19.08 F D' F D' L' U' B U R2 F' D B2 F2 U' L' B2 U2 D' L U' F D' F D' L' 
13. 26.09 U2 R U2 D2 F2 B U D2 R U L2 U B' U2 B F D' F2 L2 B F' L F R' U2 
14. 17.10 B2 F U R' F' L R U L2 R D' F R' B2 R' B U F' D' U F' L' R2 B' D 
15. 24.14 L2 R U B2 L R2 D R2 U L D' F2 D2 B L' U' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R B2 U' 
16. 22.88 D2 U F2 R2 U2 R F L2 U' R' D B' U' B U2 R2 F2 U' D' R U2 R2 F B' R 
17. 23.65 U' R2 U2 B D2 L' R' B' U' B2 D' B2 U' B' U R L D2 B R2 B2 D2 F L F2 
18. 23.76 F2 R' L2 U2 R2 U F' U D F U2 R2 F B' L B' F D' R' B2 F2 L2 U B F 
19. 24.11 R' F D B R' F' R D' R' D2 L' B L2 B F' L F' R' B2 F2 D2 F D' F U 
20. 23.11 B2 D' U F' U' L D' U' L D U2 B L2 U' B2 F' D F' R' D2 F' B' D2 U2 B2 
21. 19.45 B2 D F B' L2 R2 F' B' U L F' R U2 D' R U2 D2 F' U R2 U L U R2 F' 
22. 19.36 F' L U' R B' F' R F R' L' B2 D L R' U' B L' B R2 F' U' F U' B2 R2 
23. 20.59 U' L' D B' R' U' R' L' B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 L D2 R U' F' B' U F2 U2 L' D 
24. 23.21 R D2 L2 F' U D2 F U2 F L F' R' B D B2 L R2 U' D' R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 
25. 18.20 R' D' R' F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B L' D' F L' F2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 
26. (16.78) D2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' F R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U B R2 D2 U' F L2 
27. 18.28 F' U B L' R B R F2 D' L B' D2 L' U' D2 F2 L2 D U2 R U D F R U 
28. 19.02 B2 U F R2 D2 R F U' D F B' R2 B' R' L' U D' L2 F2 D' R' B U' L B 
29. 19.45 L B R2 F D' B2 F D' L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 F D2 U2 R L U2 B2 U' D2 
30. 19.41 R' L2 U2 L2 F D' L' U' B2 R' U L' U' B2 L2 R D U' B2 F' D2 R L' B2 L 
31. 21.00 L U B U F' U2 L U2 B' D' B' R' L' F' R2 U D' L D2 B2 U2 D2 R U2 B' 
32. 25.40 L B2 R U2 B R2 L' F L R F' L U2 R' L D F2 U R2 F U2 L' F' L' D 
33. 19.49 R' L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F L R' D R D' F D' B' R2 B' D2 F2 L' D L2 R' U 
34. 18.09 F2 U F' D' U2 F B D' B F2 R' F B2 D B2 F L' F B' R' F2 B L' R2 U' 
35. 23.17 L2 B2 R2 L U F2 L2 U' R' D B' F2 R D2 R' B' D2 B2 R2 L' F2 L' B' F' U2 
36. 26.55 R F2 L B2 U' B F D B L' D2 F2 L' D2 F B2 R U L2 F D' B' L' F2 B2 
37. 25.42 L' F2 L D2 F' U' R' U R2 D2 U2 F' B' L2 B2 R' D B D2 R' B U' R2 D2 U 
38. 25.62 U2 F D' B F R' D F R B2 U2 R' B' U2 D R2 L2 U' R U' R F' R' D F'


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, sub-4 avg with Guimond! That's impressive
> ...




David is completely correct. Guimond can be a very fast method, it just doesn't get the attention that CLL does. Phil Thomas broke the old NAR with Guimond. I don't think it's a replacement for CLL or anything...I believe the key to being really fast at 2x2 (not that I'm anywhere near "really fast") is being able to apply the best method for a particular solve. Sometimes that's Guimond, other times it's CLL or EG. 

That, or just be Rowe.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 18, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



True, on the odd occasion I'll use Ortega when I see an easy first layer, but it feels slower. Poss because OLL is longer idk. CLL sounds cool, but I'm not great at building a layer quickly. My main motivation to learn it was for SpeedBLD in the weekly comps 

... deffo sticking to the G-mond for now!


EDIT: 


liljthedude said:


> First ever sub-20 average of 12!!! I was freaked out by these times as they came. Just craZy amazing awesomeness.


... and congrats on the sub-20 lilj, its a nice feeling to finally break 20!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 18, 2010)

8.32
D2 B2 F2 U2 F' B' R F2 D' R' D2 F2 D B2 U' B' R F2 B2 R F' L' R' B' R2 

5 move X-Cross with 1 pair preserved.
Technically non-lucky


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 18, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> liljthedude said:
> ...


Thanks!!! I feel amazing right now.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 18, 2010)

You've gotta be kidding me...



Spoiler



Statistics for 03-18-2010 16:49:45

Average: 10.94
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 10.52
Worst Time: 13.84
Individual Times:
1.	11.48	(0,5) (1,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (1,0)
2.	10.69	(6,-3) (6,6) (0,3) (3,3) (0,5) (4,2) (0,4) (4,0) (0,4) (6,4) (4,3) (0,3) (4,5) (6,0) (6,0) (5,4)
3.	10.66	(-2,6) (2,-4) (0,3) (3,0) (-2,4) (3,5) (3,3) (0,3) (4,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (6,4) (6,0) (2,0)
4.	(10.52)	(6,3) (3,6) (3,3) (6,3) (0,2) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (3,3) (-5,3) (6,0) (2,0) (-4,3) (-2,0)
5.	(13.84)	(-2,6) (0,6) (3,5) (3,3) (-4,5) (2,2) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (4,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (0,4) (2,5)



such easy scrambles. maybe my friend was right about cct giving easy square-1 scrambles...had a couple of sub-10s today already and now this??


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 18, 2010)

Woohoo, got my first evar NL sub20 solve... 19.03, and I was at work while doing it. Had to use cubetimer.com so I can't retreive the scramble, but still very exciting =)


----------



## Muesli (Mar 18, 2010)

*SUB 20 AVERAGE OF 50 *

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 19.98


Spoiler



Statistics for 03-18-2010 21:00:20

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.98
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 16.13
Worst Time: 22.91
Individual Times:
1.	19.96	D' U' R' D B L' U' F2 R2 D U L2 R' D B F' D2 U L2 D2 B' R2 D' U L
2.	20.52	B' F2 L' R' U2 R2 D2 U2 B F U L R D' U2 F' D' F2 R' D2 L F2 D U2 F2
3.	20.08	B2 D2 U' B2 D2 U2 R' B F2 U B F2 L2 R' U R D2 L2 R D' R' F L' D' U2
4.	16.34	D' F' R2 U B F' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R F' D2 R F2 D' L R2 U' B
5.	18.90	D' L F L2 B F U F D2 U' L F' L2 R' D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' D' F2
6.	22.47	L R2 F U L2 R' B' F R2 D2 U L' R' D2 R' B' L R D2 U2 L2 R' U2 F' L2
7.	18.15	L' D' R2 B F' U2 R2 F D' U2 B2 F2 R B' D2 U L' R F2 U R D R' F' D
8.	18.84	R B U B F R B L B F D L R2 D' F' U2 L' R U L R F2 L R U
9.	21.30	L2 U L' R' D2 U F2 R' B' F U L2 R' F D2 U L D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2
10.	22.56	F U' F2 D U2 F2 L R' B L' D2 U L' R B' L R' U B' F D' U2 B L' R2
11.	20.00	D' U2 B L2 B' R B' F' L2 R2 B D B2 F' D F' L2 D L R' D U' R U R
12.	21.16	B2 U' B F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B R' D' L R F2 L' R D2 U' R' D2 U' R
13.	19.00	
14.	22.71	
15.	18.71	
16.	17.36	
17.	17.28	
18.	20.31	
19.	18.94	
20.	22.47	
21.	17.56	R' B' D U R2 B' U' R F2 D' L2 R D' F' U2 R2 B U L D' U' B F' R2 D'
22.	21.56	U' L2 D U2 F' L' D2 U R D U' R' F L' D2 U B' F U L2 R D' B' F L
23.	17.33	B F R2 B F' D2 B F' R B F L R' B' L D2 U' F D' U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U
24.	21.03	B' L2 B F2 L' R' D2 B' F R D R' D' U F' L2 F L2 R2 B R' D U' B U'
25.	18.11	D' U2 F D' U' L R2 D2 U B2 U R D' L R2 B' U' F D2 R B2 F' L' R' F'
26.	20.93	F L' D' R F2 L' R U2 L' R' B2 F D' U' F' U B' F' L' R2 F2 U L2 R2 B
27.	22.02	F' L2 R D2 U L' R' B2 L' R' B R F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 R2
28.	22.22	U2 F' L2 R' B2 F' L F' L' R' F' L2 B F L2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 U F' U2
29.	22.91	L U' B2 U2 B F' L2 R' D' R' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R F D' U L' R' U2
30.	19.86	R2 B L B' D2 R' B U' L' D U2 L' B2 D2 R' D U' R U L U' L' D' U2 B2
31.	20.13	D L' D2 R B' F' R U' L B2 D' R2 F' R' B F D U2 L' D L2 R' D L R'
32.	19.58	D2 F2 D' U L2 B D B F U' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 F L D2 U B2 D U2 B' F'
33.	19.09	F2 L R' B L R F D2 U B' D2 R' B2 F R' B2 U' L' B' F L2 U' F2 U' F2
34.	21.40	L2 B D U2 F2 L U2 F D2 B F L2 R' F2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F L2 R' F
35.	18.88	B' F D' B2 D' F2 D' F' L D R' U B' F' L D U2 B' F' R2 B D2 U' F L'
36.	22.66	R' F R B2 L2 R B2 L' R' B' F D' B' R2 D' R2 D U2 B2 R' D2 B' R2 D2 U'
37.	21.15	F U' R2 D2 U R' D' R' B R F L2 R U L' D F' L' R U2 R' F2 D2 U F
38.	20.69	R2 B L2 R' U' F' L2 R2 B' F' D' U2 B' F2 L U' R D U L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2
39.	18.58	F2 L' R' B' F' U B D U' B2 L R' D2 F U B2 D2 F' L2 R' U F L' B2 F
40.	20.28	B F2 D B2 F2 U' B' F2 U L D' L' B2 F R F D' U B2 F R2 D2 B' F2 D
41.	22.38	R2 B' F2 D' U2 F L2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 R2 B F R' B' D' B' F' D' B F' D'
42.	21.77	F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 R' B' U L' B F D B2 F' U' B F2 L U' B2 L2 R2 F2
43.	16.19	L2 R F R2 D2 L D B R' F2 D B' L' R2 B R2 D' L2 R U2 F D L2 R' B
44.	20.80	B2 F' D' B' U B' L2 R' B2 D' U' B2 D2 R' D' U' R2 D2 U' B R' U2 L2 B2 F'
45.	21.22	F' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 D' R F L U' B' F' D' B F' D2 U L D2 B F D U
46.	19.02	U' L R D U' L' R2 F2 U' R' B2 F2 R' D U' B2 D B F L2 D L2 R' D U'
47.	16.13	D B L' R' D U L' R F R F' R D2 B2 D B' F R2 F' R U B' F' R2 F
48.	20.36	L' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U F D' U' R U2 B' D2 U' B2 D' L B D2 U2 F R F
49.	20.68	D R' B2 D2 U2 F' U R B' F R' B D' U L D2 U B2 D B' F L' B F2 D
50.	17.55	L' D F D' U' B2 F' U B' D2 U2 L' B2 F' U' L2 D F2 L D2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2



Awesome!!! I'm so nearly sub-20


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

I dunno if it's a PB, but pretty good nonetheless. Had a couple bad ones though.

3x3 OH: 22.94 average of 12.
21.53, 23.44, 22.13, 20.11, 23.69, 22.80, (29.78), 23.71, 26.90, 24.03, 21.09, (19.97)

Edit:

Rolled. 
21.86 average of 12.
21.09, 19.97, 23.33, 22.15, (24.30), 21.16, 22.40, (18.09), 24.15, 21.77, 20.55, 22.00


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 18, 2010)

3x3 lucky PB single!!!=) 15.34!!!!

L' R B2 L U F2 D2 F2 D' L D' R B2 R B' D U2 L D2 R2 F D U' R' F'

edit: Also PB a5!!

number of times: 5/5
best time: 15.34
worst time: 23.74

current avg5: 20.69 (σ = 1.64)
best avg5: 20.69 (σ = 1.64)

session avg: 20.69 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 20.23

(23.74), 20.88, (15.34), 18.59, 22.59


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 18, 2010)

Average of 12: 14.43

PB a12. 



Spoiler



1. 14.23 F L2 D' R2 L' B2 D2 L2 D' R2 L' D B2 L F' U2 B' U L2 B2 F' D2 B' F' L2 
2. 13.92 L U L D' U2 R D' R L' F' R L2 F R' B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F' U2 R2 F' U2 
3. 13.63 B' F2 R B' D F2 D U' B F2 D' L B L2 U2 B L2 U F U D2 B' D R2 F' 
4. 14.88 R2 L' B' F U2 R' F2 L' R' B' D' R' F L' D' U' B2 U D2 L' R' B' D2 F' D 
5. 14.36 R2 F R' D B' D F' L' F' D L B D F2 U' F R' B F' D2 L' D' U R L' 
6. 14.97 L' B2 D' L' B2 U2 D' R' D2 F' R U L2 D2 F B' U R F' R L' B2 D R' B2 
7. (12.63) B2 D L U' B' D U' F' B U2 B R2 L' U L U' D B U' L2 F B2 R2 F2 U2 
8. 13.39 L2 U2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' B2 D' L2 D' F R' U D2 B2 R2 D' L' F B R D' B' D2 
9. 13.84 U L' F2 R2 B2 F' R F D' R D' B2 R2 L F2 U L F' R U' D' R B' L2 F2 
10. 17.13 F2 R2 D' R' F' R2 B2 F2 R' F' B' R L' F' B2 U R' B F2 L U2 B' R' D' L2 
11. (19.46) U' R L D2 L' U2 L U' B2 D F U2 F' U R B2 R' D L2 B2 F2 U' D' R B2 
12. 14.01 U F' R2 F' U D R D2 L2 U2 R U2 L' R' D2 U' L2 B2 R2 D' B F2 U2 F' R'


----------



## Truncator (Mar 18, 2010)

Sub-18 average of 12:


Spoiler



Average: 17.96
Standard Deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 15.13
Worst Time: 22.05
Individual Times:
1.	(15.13)	D' L' R2 B2 L' D' R' D U2 L2 R' D R B2 F2 L2 D2 U L R U2 R F2 U2 L'
2.	17.52	D B' F' D U' L' R D' U B2 F L2 D B D' U' F R' D U' B' F' L' R D2
3.	15.27	F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R D' U2 F' D F2 D2 U' B' F L B' R B' F U' B2 F' L2
4.	18.44	L2 U2 L' D' F L D2 U L2 R B' L2 U' R U' B F U2 F2 R B R' B2 F' U
5.	16.47	B L' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R D2 U' F2 L R U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' R B' U2 F L'
6.	(22.05)	B' R' D U2 R' U' L R U L' R' D2 L2 F D' U L' R2 U2 F D' U' R' F L2
7.	20.83	D' F' R' B R' U2 B' F2 L D L2 B' U2 L B' L2 F D' U' B' F' R F L' R2
8.	18.73	D2 U F2 U F D2 U B2 D2 L F D F D B2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 F L' B2 L' F2
9.	16.88	L2 R2 D2 B' F' L D2 U2 B2 U' L D U' L2 B2 F D2 U2 L' R2 B F' L' D2 F2
10.	19.13	R2 D2 B F' D2 U2 L R' D U L R2 B' R U B F' L' R' B2 F2 U2 L R' B2
11.	17.27	F2 L2 R D' F' U' L R2 U L' R2 B2 F R' F U2 L' R2 B R' F' D' U' B' L
12.	19.09	B F2 R' B2 R D B' R2 D' R2 D' B' F2 D U' L' R2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 R F



PB average of 5:

Average: 16.42
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 15.13
Worst Time: 18.44
Individual Times:
1.	(15.13)	D' L' R2 B2 L' D' R' D U2 L2 R' D R B2 F2 L2 D2 U L R U2 R F2 U2 L'
2.	17.52	D B' F' D U' L' R D' U B2 F L2 D B D' U' F R' D U' B' F' L' R D2
3.	15.27	F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R D' U2 F' D F2 D2 U' B' F L B' R B' F U' B2 F' L2
4.	(18.44)	L2 U2 L' D' F L D2 U L2 R B' L2 U' R U' B F U2 F2 R B R' B2 F' U
5.	16.47	B L' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R D2 U' F2 L R U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' R B' U2 F L'



EDIT: Sub-19 avg. of 50:


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.84
Standard Deviation: 1.88
Best Time: 15.13
Worst Time: 22.56
Individual Times:
1.	15.13	D' L' R2 B2 L' D' R' D U2 L2 R' D R B2 F2 L2 D2 U L R U2 R F2 U2 L'
2.	17.52	D B' F' D U' L' R D' U B2 F L2 D B D' U' F R' D U' B' F' L' R D2
3.	15.27	F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R D' U2 F' D F2 D2 U' B' F L B' R B' F U' B2 F' L2
4.	18.44	L2 U2 L' D' F L D2 U L2 R B' L2 U' R U' B F U2 F2 R B R' B2 F' U
5.	16.47	B L' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R D2 U' F2 L R U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' R B' U2 F L'
6.	22.05	B' R' D U2 R' U' L R U L' R' D2 L2 F D' U L' R2 U2 F D' U' R' F L2
7.	20.83	D' F' R' B R' U2 B' F2 L D L2 B' U2 L B' L2 F D' U' B' F' R F L' R2
8.	18.73	D2 U F2 U F D2 U B2 D2 L F D F D B2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 F L' B2 L' F2
9.	16.88	L2 R2 D2 B' F' L D2 U2 B2 U' L D U' L2 B2 F D2 U2 L' R2 B F' L' D2 F2
10.	19.13	R2 D2 B F' D2 U2 L R' D U L R2 B' R U B F' L' R' B2 F2 U2 L R' B2
11.	17.27	F2 L2 R D' F' U' L R2 U L' R2 B2 F R' F U2 L' R2 B R' F' D' U' B' L
12.	19.09	B F2 R' B2 R D B' R2 D' R2 D' B' F2 D U' L' R2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 R F
13.	22.56	D B' F L' B2 D F' D L2 B U L2 F D' B' F2 L R' U F D B2 D U' F'
14.	16.56	U2 B' F2 L' B D' U B F' D' F2 D' U' F2 L' U R' U' R D U' B' D2 U2 R2
15.	15.52	L' D' U2 F2 D U2 B2 F' D' F L R D' U2 L D2 U L D' U L' F' L2 R' U'
16.	20.83	D' B2 U B2 F' R2 D U' F2 R B' F' L2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' D' R B L' D2
17.	18.30	D U2 L F2 L2 B' U' B F2 L' B' F L' B F' D2 B2 F2 U2 B D' U' R D2 R
18.	17.77	F' L F R B2 L2 D L U2 L' D' U2 B F D U2 R' B2 L' R' F R2 D' U2 L2
19.	21.03	L D2 U B2 L' R D2 U R B F L2 R B' F L2 R2 D' U2 B' R2 B' L' R2 F2
20.	20.93	B F2 D2 L' R2 D2 U L U2 B2 U' B2 F' L' R' B D' R2 D2 B' L' F R D2 U2
21.	20.21	R' F' D U' B' D2 U L' B2 F' L2 B' U' B2 F R' B F L' D U2 F D R' B'
22.	17.65	L2 R' B2 L' R2 F' L' R B' F2 L R' F' R' B' U L B2 D' B R2 U2 F2 U2 B'
23.	20.02	D2 B' F R2 D B' D F L' R' B2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' U B' U R2 D2 U2 R2 U' F'
24.	16.66	U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 B' F' D2 U2 B F' L R U2 R2 B2 U2 B F2 U L2 R' D U2
25.	18.46	D2 U2 L' D2 U L2 B' F2 L' B F2 L' F' D' U B L' R' F D' U2 R B2 L' R
26.	19.94	L2 D2 U L2 R U2 L B L2 R2 B F D L' F2 D U L2 R2 B2 D2 B L B2 F2
27.	17.86	R U2 L' R2 D L R' D' U F' D2 R F U F' R' B D2 F' D U2 F2 U B F2
28.	20.05	D2 B L U' L' R2 D U L2 U R2 D2 U2 B U B2 D F2 L F' R2 B U F' D2
29.	17.83	L R U2 L' R B2 L D' B2 F U' F' U B F2 L2 R' D U2 B F2 D' B2 R' U2
30.	18.03	B' U B F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' F D U B2 F2 U2 L' B F' D U' B L' R B' F
31.	18.52	L2 R F2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 D L2 D' L' F' L' R2 F' D U2 B' R' F2 R U2
32.	16.65	D' U L2 R2 D U2 B F' R' B' F2 D' U' L2 R2 B' F L R2 B' F2 U' R D2 L'
33.	21.44	R' F2 R D' R2 U' R' B' F2 D U L' R D' B' F2 D U B2 F' L2 F2 D' U2 L
34.	20.36	B2 L' R2 B L' R2 D2 U R2 D2 R' F2 D L' B2 U2 B' D2 U' L U F' D' B2 F
35.	17.58	R2 D2 U F' D' L' R2 U' L R2 D U' B' R F2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R D' U2 B' R2
36.	17.96	D2 U2 R' D' U2 F2 D2 F R' D F U' B F D' F2 U F' L U2 F D U F' L
37.	20.94	L2 B' U B F2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D B L' R B L B' F' R' D U' F
38.	19.03	B D U' B' U' B' R' B' F' D L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' R2 F2 D R' F D B'
39.	17.56	D' U' B L2 R2 D2 U B D U F' L2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 D U B F D L B2 F'
40.	20.77	R2 U2 L2 R B2 R B2 U2 B F' U R2 F R D' U' B2 R U L2 F D2 U' B F'
41.	18.25	R D2 F' U' B2 F' R2 F2 U2 L D2 B' R2 B2 F' D' F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L' R F'
42.	18.11	L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B D U' L R U' B F' D' U2 B2 F' D' L B F D'
43.	19.40	F2 L2 R2 U' B F D U2 R' F2 D2 U' B F' R D B2 F L F D' F' D2 F L
44.	16.86	L2 D U2 L R2 D B2 F L2 F L R' U R' B' D2 U2 B D R' F2 L' B2 D2 U'
45.	21.78	D2 U2 B' D' U B2 F L R' D2 B' U2 R' B' F2 L' B L R F2 D2 U' F' L R
46.	17.16	D U B' U2 R D' F2 L D' B F D U R F' U2 F R D U' L2 F D R B2
47.	20.33	R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L R2 F U' R2 F L2 R' D' U' B R2 B2 F' D' B' F U2 B F'
48.	22.34	D2 U L R D2 U2 L2 F D2 U B L' R' D' B F' D' F' D2 U F2 R2 B F2 L
49.	21.21	U L' U' B F' L' R' F D' U' F R2 B2 F D2 U2 L D U2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 B'
50.	18.94	F2 R2 D U L2 F' R' F2 D2 U R2 D' B F U2 R2 B R2 U' L' B F2 L2 R D2


I don't feel like rolling this, but I'm pretty sure this would be a sub-19 avg. of 100


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Consistently bad.

Average of 5: 17.59
1. (18.86) R U2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F U D' B2 D2 R2 L' B2 F R' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 L R F'
2. 17.37 L' F' B' L R' B D R U R' L2 F' L' D F L2 B2 L2 B' R L' B' R' D U
3. 17.75 L F U2 F2 L2 B' F' R F D L' D' L2 D' L U2 L' U2 L2 D2 F D' B L D2
4. 17.65 L' B L F2 U' B L2 D' L2 B' R2 L' F' B2 D2 B2 F' D U2 F' R' F2 B2 U2 R2
5. (15.56) F R2 D2 F' R' B L' B2 R L2 B F D U' B R' D2 U2 F B' L B' R' U' D2 

(σ = 0.16)


----------



## Truncator (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sub-19! 



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.94
Standard Deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 14.62
Worst Time: 22.97
Individual Times:
1.	15.13	D' L' R2 B2 L' D' R' D U2 L2 R' D R B2 F2 L2 D2 U L R U2 R F2 U2 L'
2.	17.52	D B' F' D U' L' R D' U B2 F L2 D B D' U' F R' D U' B' F' L' R D2
3.	15.27	F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R D' U2 F' D F2 D2 U' B' F L B' R B' F U' B2 F' L2
4.	18.44	L2 U2 L' D' F L D2 U L2 R B' L2 U' R U' B F U2 F2 R B R' B2 F' U
5.	16.47	B L' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R D2 U' F2 L R U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' R B' U2 F L'
6.	22.05	B' R' D U2 R' U' L R U L' R' D2 L2 F D' U L' R2 U2 F D' U' R' F L2
7.	20.83	D' F' R' B R' U2 B' F2 L D L2 B' U2 L B' L2 F D' U' B' F' R F L' R2
8.	18.73	D2 U F2 U F D2 U B2 D2 L F D F D B2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 F L' B2 L' F2
9.	16.88	L2 R2 D2 B' F' L D2 U2 B2 U' L D U' L2 B2 F D2 U2 L' R2 B F' L' D2 F2
10.	19.13	R2 D2 B F' D2 U2 L R' D U L R2 B' R U B F' L' R' B2 F2 U2 L R' B2
11.	17.27	F2 L2 R D' F' U' L R2 U L' R2 B2 F R' F U2 L' R2 B R' F' D' U' B' L
12.	19.09	B F2 R' B2 R D B' R2 D' R2 D' B' F2 D U' L' R2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 R F
13.	22.56	D B' F L' B2 D F' D L2 B U L2 F D' B' F2 L R' U F D B2 D U' F'
14.	16.56	U2 B' F2 L' B D' U B F' D' F2 D' U' F2 L' U R' U' R D U' B' D2 U2 R2
15.	15.52	L' D' U2 F2 D U2 B2 F' D' F L R D' U2 L D2 U L D' U L' F' L2 R' U'
16.	20.83	D' B2 U B2 F' R2 D U' F2 R B' F' L2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' D' R B L' D2
17.	18.30	D U2 L F2 L2 B' U' B F2 L' B' F L' B F' D2 B2 F2 U2 B D' U' R D2 R
18.	17.77	F' L F R B2 L2 D L U2 L' D' U2 B F D U2 R' B2 L' R' F R2 D' U2 L2
19.	21.03	L D2 U B2 L' R D2 U R B F L2 R B' F L2 R2 D' U2 B' R2 B' L' R2 F2
20.	20.93	B F2 D2 L' R2 D2 U L U2 B2 U' B2 F' L' R' B D' R2 D2 B' L' F R D2 U2
21.	20.21	R' F' D U' B' D2 U L' B2 F' L2 B' U' B2 F R' B F L' D U2 F D R' B'
22.	17.65	L2 R' B2 L' R2 F' L' R B' F2 L R' F' R' B' U L B2 D' B R2 U2 F2 U2 B'
23.	20.02	D2 B' F R2 D B' D F L' R' B2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' U B' U R2 D2 U2 R2 U' F'
24.	16.66	U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 B' F' D2 U2 B F' L R U2 R2 B2 U2 B F2 U L2 R' D U2
25.	18.46	D2 U2 L' D2 U L2 B' F2 L' B F2 L' F' D' U B L' R' F D' U2 R B2 L' R
26.	19.94	L2 D2 U L2 R U2 L B L2 R2 B F D L' F2 D U L2 R2 B2 D2 B L B2 F2
27.	17.86	R U2 L' R2 D L R' D' U F' D2 R F U F' R' B D2 F' D U2 F2 U B F2
28.	20.05	D2 B L U' L' R2 D U L2 U R2 D2 U2 B U B2 D F2 L F' R2 B U F' D2
29.	17.83	L R U2 L' R B2 L D' B2 F U' F' U B F2 L2 R' D U2 B F2 D' B2 R' U2
30.	18.03	B' U B F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' F D U B2 F2 U2 L' B F' D U' B L' R B' F
31.	18.52	L2 R F2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 D L2 D' L' F' L' R2 F' D U2 B' R' F2 R U2
32.	16.65	D' U L2 R2 D U2 B F' R' B' F2 D' U' L2 R2 B' F L R2 B' F2 U' R D2 L'
33.	21.44	R' F2 R D' R2 U' R' B' F2 D U L' R D' B' F2 D U B2 F' L2 F2 D' U2 L
34.	20.36	B2 L' R2 B L' R2 D2 U R2 D2 R' F2 D L' B2 U2 B' D2 U' L U F' D' B2 F
35.	17.58	R2 D2 U F' D' L' R2 U' L R2 D U' B' R F2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R D' U2 B' R2
36.	17.96	D2 U2 R' D' U2 F2 D2 F R' D F U' B F D' F2 U F' L U2 F D U F' L
37.	20.94	L2 B' U B F2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D B L' R B L B' F' R' D U' F
38.	19.03	B D U' B' U' B' R' B' F' D L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' R2 F2 D R' F D B'
39.	17.56	D' U' B L2 R2 D2 U B D U F' L2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 D U B F D L B2 F'
40.	20.77	R2 U2 L2 R B2 R B2 U2 B F' U R2 F R D' U' B2 R U L2 F D2 U' B F'
41.	18.25	R D2 F' U' B2 F' R2 F2 U2 L D2 B' R2 B2 F' D' F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L' R F'
42.	18.11	L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B D U' L R U' B F' D' U2 B2 F' D' L B F D'
43.	19.40	F2 L2 R2 U' B F D U2 R' F2 D2 U' B F' R D B2 F L F D' F' D2 F L
44.	16.86	L2 D U2 L R2 D B2 F L2 F L R' U R' B' D2 U2 B D R' F2 L' B2 D2 U'
45.	21.78	D2 U2 B' D' U B2 F L R' D2 B' U2 R' B' F2 L' B L R F2 D2 U' F' L R
46.	17.16	D U B' U2 R D' F2 L D' B F D U R F' U2 F R D U' L2 F D R B2
47.	20.33	R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L R2 F U' R2 F L2 R' D' U' B R2 B2 F' D' B' F U2 B F'
48.	22.34	D2 U L R D2 U2 L2 F D2 U B L' R' D' B F' D' F' D2 U F2 R2 B F2 L
49.	21.21	U L' U' B F' L' R' F D' U' F R2 B2 F D2 U2 L D U2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 B'
50.	18.94	F2 R2 D U L2 F' R' F2 D2 U R2 D' B F U2 R2 B R2 U' L' B F2 L2 R D2
51.	16.83	L' D B2 L' R B F' D L2 R U' B F2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U' R'
52.	15.86	R B F R' F' D' U' B2 D B2 L' D' U2 R B L' B2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' F U2
53.	20.03	D U' R D' U' B2 D2 B F U2 L B D2 L B F R B' R2 F2 D' F' U2 B F
54.	19.68	U L2 B U' B D' U2 B' L R F2 L2 B L' R U2 L2 U' F R2 B R' B2 L R'
55.	19.44	L2 D' U2 F' D F' R' D2 L R' U B' F2 D' F U B' L R2 D' U' B' F2 D2 U
56.	18.90	D2 U2 R D U2 B' F2 R' D' F L2 D2 B D L R' U' R' B2 F2 U' B F L' R'
57.	21.97	R B' F R F' L2 F L' F2 U2 L F L F' D' F' L2 R2 B' U L D' L R U
58.	17.63	R' B2 D' B U2 B U' B' D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B D' B F' U2 B2 F' R2 B
59.	18.94	U2 B' F' D' U2 L2 F D U' B F' L B L2 F2 D2 F' D2 U B2 D2 U2 B' L' B
60.	19.02	U2 F L2 R D' U2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 F2 L' R' U R' D U B2 U2 B U L2 R' B
61.	17.94	D U B F U L' B' D L' R' D' U B F2 D2 R' U2 L2 R U R' U F2 L U2
62.	16.83	D U L' B2 D U2 L' R2 B U2 R U L B' F D2 U' L D B F R' D' U2 F'
63.	16.16	U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F L R' D2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F R F D2 L' R' D2 U' B
64.	22.97	L' D F' R2 D2 B' F' D L R2 B' R D L' F U B' F R' B L' D R' F2 R
65.	19.68	L' D2 U2 B' F D' U2 B F2 R' B' F' U' B F' R' D' L' R2 D F' L F L2 R
66.	18.08	D2 U' B' L R2 F L' R F2 D L2 D2 L R' D' U L D' U2 B L' B2 F R2 U2
67.	20.86	U2 L' R B F U B2 D B' D L B2 U R' B2 U B F2 R2 B L B F R B
68.	18.38	D U B2 F L' D' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' R' F' D' U2 R D' F D' U' B2 F' L R2
69.	19.22	D2 U B2 F' R B2 F R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R
70.	19.15	D L2 B F' D U' B' F L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D' R' B' F' L' D2 F U2 L2 F2 L
71.	20.53	L' U' B' F2 D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 D2 U' L' R B2 F2 D' L2 R'
72.	21.03	U F2 R2 D' F' L R' D U B' F L2 R2 B' F2 R B2 F L U L R2 U2 L' U'
73.	15.09	D2 U' L' R B F2 R U' F2 L R2 D L2 B' D' U B F' D U R D U R D'
74.	19.65	L' R' D L R' F' L2 R D' U R' U' B U' L' D U2 F' R D2 R B U B2 D2
75.	19.96	L R2 D2 B F L D2 U B' F D' U' F2 R B' F L2 R' B F' D2 U B' R2 F'
76.	19.63	B2 F L2 B U' B' F L R2 D' F' D U2 R D2 U L R' D L2 D2 L' D2 L' B
77.	20.13	B' F' R2 F L2 B2 L R B' F D' U L' U R2 U' L2 D2 R D2 B L R B F
78.	20.78	F2 U F2 L R' U' L2 B D' B2 L R' U B' F' D2 R D' U' B F L B F R
79.	22.93	R2 B2 F2 R B' F' D U B D L' B2 D R F R U2 L R' U' F2 D' R D2 R2
80.	17.96	R2 U L R' B' D' F' L' D2 U' R D' U2 B F' D' U2 B' L R2 B L' D2 U' R
81.	16.31	L R' D' L R2 D L' R2 U' L' F2 R2 B2 U R D U2 F' L' R2 F R' U' B' F2
82.	18.25	L' R D' U2 B D L2 B F L2 B' F R' F L R B' F2 L' B L D2 U L2 D'
83.	17.36	U' F U2 L' R2 F L' B2 F2 D2 F' U B D2 B' D L' D2 U B2 L' R D' F D2
84.	21.66	B' R' D2 U' B' F' L D L2 R F' D' U R2 D U2 B L2 R' D U2 B L F' L2
85.	18.75	L R D' U L' R2 F L' B' D F2 L2 R F D U' L2 B F D2 U2 R' B F R
86.	17.47	L' R' F2 R2 D2 U L2 D' L2 R' F2 D' F' D U L' R2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R D'
87.	17.88	R' D U' R B L' R2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 U F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B F2
88.	19.83	L2 D' U B F' D' U B' L2 B U' B D U F D B' F' L R' B' L B' D U'
89.	21.25	L D' U2 R B F' L' R U' F D U' F D B2 F2 L2 R B2 L2 B F D2 U' R2
90.	20.80	B' D L' B2 D B' U2 B' F L2 R' F' L' B2 F' L' R D' U' B F L2 R D2 F
91.	19.34	D' U' L R B2 F L2 R B' R2 B2 R B' D2 F L B2 D2 L' R U2 B2 D R' U
92.	19.89	R F' R' B F2 U2 R2 B2 F' D' U' L' F' D L R' U2 R2 F D' R' B2 L2 D' U2
93.	18.89	L2 R' U' R B2 F' L' B' F D2 U' B' F D L D2 U2 B' U2 R' D B' L B2 F'
94.	20.42	D' U' L R' D2 F' R' B2 F U B2 F D U2 B' L F2 L2 F' D' U2 B' F D2 L
95.	18.28	L R2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 L' U' L' U2 L B2 D B' F2 R2 D' F' D' B L R' F' U2
96.	16.98	L2 R U2 L D U2 B2 D' R U B' F2 R2 D2 U2 B F' L' D' U L' D B F U'
97.	21.14	L2 B F2 U F2 R' F2 R2 B' U2 B F2 L' R B2 F' D B2 F' U F' D2 U2 B2 L'
98.	20.41	F U B' F D2 R2 F D B2 U2 B F' D2 L' D2 R2 B R2 U L2 R2 F' R' D2 U2
99.	17.36	F2 U F' L2 R2 B L2 D' L2 U L' F2 L U' B' F' U2 F2 D' U L2 R2 D' U L
100.	14.62	D' U2 B' F D' U R2 D L R B R' F2 L2 D L2 D U2 B' L2 D2 U B F R2


Before that last solve, the average was 18.99. I normally fail under pressure, but that was a good solve!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 19, 2010)

4x4 avg 5 - 1:32.38
SD = 0.38

(1:40.11)
1:32.46
(1:31.66)
1:31.88
1:32.80

also a PB single ... 1:24.40 (I think I beat my old PB by .01 seconds)

yes, i do suck


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 19, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> You've gotta be kidding me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's interesting, I thought you averaged 18. That's quite some improvement. Mind getting some of this amazing averaging on camera some time?

Edit:






HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 19, 2010)

New PB caught on tape.


----------



## ianini (Mar 19, 2010)

Session average: 37.01
1. 35.18 D' U B D' B' L2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 R F D' B' R' U2 F' L R F' D2 L R D 
2. 40.86 F' D2 F L' U' R L2 B U R B2 D' R2 F R' F2 L R B2 F2 U' R F2 B U 
3. 35.00 L D2 R L' D' R' L' D2 F' L' B' L D' R D F2 B' L' U F2 U B D R2 F2 
4. (45.09) D' B F2 D B2 D2 B' U F B R L' B' L2 D R' F2 L F' R2 L U2 D' L2 R' 
5. (32.50) F2 D2 B' U' B2 R2 B U2 B D L' R U R B2 F L2 R B' D L F2 B2 D L2 

I'm actually not _that_ bad at OH.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 19, 2010)

54.43 PLL time attack
Old Type A - not that smooth


----------



## CubeX (Mar 19, 2010)

*Random Avg. of 12*

Average of 12: 26.23 (with 25 moves scramble): I used the qqtimer default settings

This is the first average of 12 i've ever done + not warmed up!

1. 24.18 U' D L2 U2 B L2 U2 B' R U B D2 F' D' L2 U2 D F D L D L U2 B2 D' 
2. 24.14 R B2 D' U L' F' D F' R U R2 B' R' F D' B2 R F U F B2 R' F2 R D' 
3. 26.29 R2 D2 R U F2 D B F' L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L F L' D2 U F' D L' D2 L' F 
4. 25.91 D2 R D B' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' D' L' D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F B2 D2 R U R 
5. 29.64 U2 D L R2 D2 R F B2 L B' D L2 R' B2 F2 L U D' L' B2 F' L2 R' F' L 
6. 24.40 D' F L F U' B' R B L2 D' B' U F' R' D2 L U2 L2 U' R B D F D2 L' 
7. 25.35 R' D' U B F2 R2 F L F' D2 F L R2 B F U' R2 F D2 B D U2 R' B2 L 
8. 29.74 D2 F D' U2 R' B2 U' R2 L2 F R B' R F L F2 R' L2 B2 L F2 D' U R' D 
9. 25.95 U' D L2 F' B2 U' R2 F' B2 U2 R' L2 D2 F' L2 U2 L' R2 B' R' U' L2 U2 B2 R2 
10. 26.67 U F L R B2 F' R2 D' L B2 L F2 U B' U D' R2 F B L' B2 R2 D2 U' F' 
11. (23.54) D R2 B' U' R' U B2 R' U' F R' U L' U D2 B' L2 R U2 B' L' B2 F2 U B2 
12. (DNF) B' R L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F' B L F2 U' F' U D2 B U2 D L U' D' B2 F2 U'


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > You've gotta be kidding me...
> ...



check the date of the video...


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

Less than a month ago...


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



3 weeks ago? Wow, nice improvement.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 19, 2010)

:O

No sup-20s!



Average of 12: 18.69
1. 17.42 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F U B R' D' U2 F2 D F2 U R' L B' L2 B' L R D' U' F2
2. 18.91 F2 B2 L2 D' L2 R' U F2 U2 R D U2 F R L2 B' L' D B L R F U L2 D
3. 19.29 B2 U2 R U2 R D' U B R U' L D F L2 D2 F U' L' D U L' B2 U' F' R2
4. 19.79 U2 F2 U' F' B U F D F' L2 D B' L' R U F2 B2 D' L R U' B2 L F2 D'
5. (19.94) R' U' L2 U B R2 U2 D' B2 R2 B' L F2 R2 F' U D2 F' D2 U2 F' R F' U2 R2
6. 18.14 R' F B2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 L F L' U' B2 F2 R' D' F2 R B L U' F' L D2 F'
7. 19.46 L B D R' D2 B' L2 U' F D U2 L' F2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' B D' U' F R
8. 19.72 U B' F' R D' L2 U2 D' L2 B F R2 U' L U2 R F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B F L2 D
9. 18.07 R' D R' U2 F2 B' R' D' B' L B F2 L R U F' L2 R' B F R2 D R' D' F
10. 18.53 B' D2 U2 B D2 F U B' F L2 U2 L' F B U2 R' D' R' B2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 U'
11. (17.12) L D U' B D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R F R' B2 D R U' D L' R D2 U2 R2 F R'
12. 17.60 F R' L' U L' D B R B2 L' B' L R' B U F2 B2 L B' L' F U' R' L' F2


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay 

9.98, (13.28), 10.37, (8.28), 9.57 = 9.97

Sq-1 obv.


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 19, 2010)

stats: 
number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.27
worst time: 24.31

current avg5: 20.35 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 18.39 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 20.36 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 18.98 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: *19.74* (σ = 1.78)
session mean: 19.77

Finally, I consider myself sub-20.


Spoiler



times (reset):
18.36, 20.61, 20.11, 19.89, 21.62, 20.39, 16.43, 18.11, 17.30, 22.36, 22.29, 16.79, 18.27, 20.11, 21.76, 16.27, 22.07, 16.65, 19.23, 21.31, 18.00, 19.55, 20.90, 23.02, 20.80, 19.28, 18.93, 20.08, 19.01, 19.13, 18.72, 16.76, 19.50, 17.71, 19.35, 21.15, 21.06, 21.07, 24.31, 18.83, 21.56, 19.17, 18.48, 19.78, 21.19, 16.46, 18.29, 23.50, 20.61, 22.16



Also, opposite colour neutral. Some solves took a long inspection.


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 19, 2010)

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 18.83
worst time: 37.71

current avg5: 23.54 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 21.78 (σ = 1.86)

current avg12: 24.04 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 23.20 (σ = 2.66)

current avg100: 24.71 (σ = 2.93)
best avg100: 24.71 (σ = 2.93)

session avg: 24.71 (σ = 2.93)
session mean: 24.78



Spoiler



Average of 100: 24.71
1. 22.77 F2 D2 L B L B2 L B U' B2 U' D' F R' U R' D L2 F' U' D2 L2 U' B' R 
2. 20.58 U L B2 R' F' D' F2 B2 L B U' L' F' U' R' L2 D L' D2 F2 D U2 B F' U 
3. 26.25 R F U' L' B D' U B L' F' U2 D' F B2 U2 F' D U2 R' B' D2 F' D' B' U2 
4. 23.87 R L2 U' D2 R' L' U B2 U2 L2 R B D U L2 F2 R' U2 F D B F' R' U2 L2 
5. 24.94 F L' F D R' L2 F R F' U' D2 R F' L2 R U2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 D B F D2 
6. 21.47 U D R2 U2 B2 D R U' B2 F' D2 U2 F L' R U2 L B' D2 U2 L2 F R' D2 U' 
7. 23.83 L2 R' U B' F' L' D' R U2 B U R2 D F' R F2 D B' L2 D R' B' F' R2 D 
8. 26.14 D B L2 B2 L' B' U' R2 U2 B U' B D' L2 B' U2 R L' U' D2 B' D2 U' R U 
9. 25.63 D2 B' F R U2 F' R B' D L2 R2 U L D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F R' F' D' B' F 
10. 23.58 D2 L U' B R' U' F2 B2 D U L B' R B2 U2 L U' L2 R2 B' F' R U2 B L 
11. 21.89 F2 D B2 D L' F2 D' B2 D' B' R B F' R L B2 U R' L D R' B U D2 F2 
12. 24.01 L2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B' D L2 D' F' U F L2 R' F' B' U' F L R2 U' F2 L' B 
13. 20.52 L2 B F' D' R2 B U L U' B2 D' F2 U2 F' R F2 L2 R' F D2 U2 R' D' U' B' 
14. 22.66 U2 R2 L2 F R L' U2 F R' B' F2 D F2 D U F B2 D U2 F2 D' U' R2 D R2 
15. 27.11 B' L' B' R L2 U2 R' L D B' F' R2 F2 B2 L U' R' U2 R U D' F' U D2 R' 
16. 25.09 L' R2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 F' B D2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 B2 U F' L2 F' R U' D2 R' 
17. 19.57 F2 R' B' R2 B R D2 U' L' F2 D' L' B' R L D F B' L' F2 R' B2 R L D2 
18. 25.92 L R' D U F2 U2 D2 L' U' F' L' D' R B U2 F' U F R' D U2 L' D2 R U' 
19. 30.73 R D2 B' D' L2 D2 L U' R2 U2 B R2 F B' U D2 B U2 B2 D' R' D F U2 F2 
20. 24.07 L R U R L2 U R2 L' D' U' F B2 L U R L' B' L B2 F2 U' D' B2 U' R2 
21. 30.08 L2 F R2 B' D' B2 D2 R' D U2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D L F' L2 U L 
22. 27.46 U' R B R' B' L2 D' L' U2 F' D2 F2 L' B F R L2 B L' D2 L2 F D F2 D 
23. 27.08 R' L' D B2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R U D2 F L' D B' R D2 R' U2 
24. 24.99 F2 U D2 B2 R' B L' F' B2 U L' U R' F2 L2 R' U2 R' B' D' L F' L' U L2 
25. 26.89 B L B U R B2 L' R2 D2 L B L B2 D' L U D' B D B U2 L2 U' B' D2 
26. 20.79 R' L D' U' R' D R2 U2 L' U' L F' L D F' L R2 B R B R' U R' F' D2 
27. 23.36 B F' U2 R D' L2 B R U F' U2 L' D2 R' B2 L D' B2 D F2 R D' L2 D2 U' 
28. 25.15 U D F L2 B' R' U' R D R2 L U D' F2 L2 D' B D2 L U D R F2 U2 R 
29. 24.72 L' U2 L' F L2 R2 D R U2 B' U' L2 U F2 R' B2 F U2 F2 R2 U L F2 U2 R 
30. 22.48 R2 L B L' B L F L2 B2 L2 F2 R L2 B D2 B2 F' R' F B2 U' F2 B2 D' F 
31. 23.56 R B2 L R D2 R' F' L2 U2 R U D' L' D' B' F' L B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' D2 F 
32. (37.71) D2 U2 L' F' B R2 L B2 U' B L2 F D' L2 F R2 L F2 R F2 U F R2 L' D' 
33. 19.69 R' D L U L D' U' R' B' F2 R L F2 B2 U2 L F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F D2 U' 
34. 23.49 F B2 L B2 L' R F2 B' R' D' F' L' B2 L' U2 R D R' U D2 B' F2 R' F' U2 
35. 23.91 R' B F R' F' L B' R D B' R' B R' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F R L' B 
36. 25.79 B' U2 R' U2 L' U2 B' U D' B L2 F R' L' U2 L2 B L R' U B R' L' U D 
37. 22.78 D2 L2 D2 U' R' L' D2 R2 L U2 R' D' L' U R L2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U2 F' 
38. 26.66 L2 F2 L' B' D F2 R U' R L' D2 L' D' B' R2 U' L D B F' U' L' F' L' F' 
39. 21.56 D U' B F2 R D F D' B' R D' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L U2 F' R' D2 L2 U2 F 
40. 24.42 U L D L2 R' F2 U B2 F2 L D2 F L D F D B' L R B R F' L' U' D' 
41. 27.40 L' R' U2 F2 L B2 L2 U R U2 B' F R' L2 B2 F D F2 R F B' L' B' L' F' 
42. 30.78 R' B F2 U2 L D' F' U' R' U R2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 L2 B L' B' D' F D2 R D2 
43. 25.21 L U2 L D B2 U' F2 L' U' L2 R F' B' L2 U R B' R2 L U2 F2 D F' L2 R 
44. 26.97 L' D2 R U2 D2 R' L' U2 L' B R2 U' L' B F2 U' D2 L2 F' R2 B R F U2 B' 
45. 23.88 D2 R' F U L' B2 U' L F' B' U L B' R2 F2 U' R' B' D' U' L R' U2 D2 R2 
46. 19.57 U B F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U' D' R F2 L' B' L D U2 B' R' F' D2 U' L2 R U' F2 
47. 21.64 R U D' L2 F D U2 R' D' B2 D' L D B2 U R2 B' D B' D B' L' U2 R' D2 
48. 24.12 L F' D' F2 L2 R' F' R L D L' D' B' F' U D L2 F2 U D2 R' F' B D2 B' 
49. 24.97 R' U2 F R2 U L F' L' U B2 L2 F' L D2 U' F2 B2 R2 F' D U L F' D F 
50. (18.83) F' D B2 L R U' L' D2 F' U B R' F' R2 D2 U2 R2 D U2 F' B' R' F L B2 
51. 27.83 B U2 D F D B' U F L2 B2 D' B2 F U' L' B' D' U' B' R B' D' B2 F2 U' 
52. 29.67 F2 U' D' B' U' F2 L' U' F' L' D' U B2 R U R D2 U R' F2 B R2 L' B U' 
53. 26.87 D2 F' R2 U' R2 F' U2 F' D' U F L2 D R' B' L B' L B U' B D' F2 B R 
54. 20.03 U' B' D' B2 L U B' U B2 R' F2 B2 D' R' L' U' D' L B2 F U' L R F2 L' 
55. 23.97 R U' R' U2 B2 U L R' D B' U R2 L D' R2 B2 D' U' R' F' L F2 L' U2 R 
56. 21.40 D R L U2 L' U' D L2 R2 D F2 U2 D' R' F' U' F' U2 L2 D2 F U' B R' F 
57. 21.62 F' B' D' B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' B U2 D2 R2 D' F' R2 L' B2 D' L B2 R B' F' D 
58. 26.02 R' F B2 D F U2 L' B L U2 R B2 L2 R' D R' D2 L B' U' B2 F D' F B' 
59. 28.64 F B2 L F' U L2 F2 R' U D' B L2 R2 F2 B' U R2 U B F2 U2 F' U' B L' 
60. 24.87 F' U2 F D R' U R2 D' R' B2 L' B L' U2 F2 B' D' U2 F L2 F' B L D2 U2 
61. 22.78 D F' D F' U R2 F R D2 U L2 R U2 R2 L2 U B L' U2 R L2 D' U B' U2 
62. 24.42 R' U' R U L F' R2 F2 D2 F' B2 D2 B' L' B2 L U2 R' U F' D2 L' F2 L' U2 
63. 22.59 B2 U2 F' L B D U' F2 R2 L' B2 F D' U' R' D' R' D2 B F U' B' U D B2 
64. 28.86 R2 L U F U F' R F L2 F2 U' L U2 D' B F2 D B F' L R' B D2 L D' 
65. 24.62 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' L B' U L R' D2 F U R' L2 B' R U2 B2 F D2 
66. 23.27 D' L2 U' L' U L' D2 F2 U' F L U F D' B2 F D R' B2 L2 U2 D2 R2 D B2 
67. 28.88 D' U' R F L2 B F R L' B D2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F' B' 
68. 20.16 B' U' R L D' B' L2 B D' F R2 B' D B2 L B U' R2 F2 D R D B D' B' 
69. 33.27 U' L B2 U B2 U' D' R2 F D2 R F' D2 L' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 R B' L2 U D' 
70. 31.21 D' U F U2 R2 U2 F R D B' D' R' F' R2 U' D' B' F' R L2 F' D B2 F U' 
71. 24.07 D B' D2 B2 D' B D2 B U D2 L U2 R D' U F D U' L F' R F' B2 R' U' 
72. 22.44 L F2 R' U' R2 D2 L2 R F' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' F R U' B' R B R2 F2 B' 
73. 24.14 D F2 L2 D U' B' F' D2 R U F2 L D' F U2 D2 F L D2 B U B' U L' U2 
74. 23.20 F' R' D2 R' B' U B R' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' F' L' F D' R2 F2 L B' F D2 F2 U2 
75. 28.02 U R2 L' U' F2 L B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 F' L' U2 D B' L' U2 L2 F R' D' 
76. 24.62 R D2 L F U2 R B2 F R B2 F U R' U D' R B2 D' B' L D R2 L' F2 R' 
77. 23.15 R2 B R' F' B' L' F L' F L2 F D' L2 F' B' R' U R U B' D2 L2 U' F2 B2 
78. 19.61 D' U R B2 R' B F2 L B' L' R2 U D F U2 R' D' L R' B2 U D' F2 L2 B 
79. 28.63 F U2 F D' B' U2 L B' F2 U' R F R' F2 B2 R' U' L F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 
80. 28.77+ D U L F' L' B U' B' L2 F' B' U2 F' R B U2 R' B' D2 F' U L D R' F' 
81. 24.45 L R B D R L2 U B2 U R' L2 U' L2 F B2 D L2 U' R U D B2 L U D' 
82. 25.66 D B' R2 U F' D2 B2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 R L B L F' U' R2 D' L2 F B U2 F2 
83. 27.65 R' D R F L2 F B R2 L F' R2 D' L R U' B' L' U2 B' R U' R F2 U F' 
84. 22.74 L' B R' B' L B2 D U2 B' F2 L' U' L' B2 U D B2 D' L' D L' U2 F2 U2 R 
85. 23.62 R' U' R2 B' R2 L' D L F' U' D2 R L' U2 R F' D' B' D2 L' R' F2 D2 F' U' 
86. 20.56 F U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 R' D R' B2 U' D2 F2 R' L' F' L2 R2 U L2 U' F R2 
87. 27.24 B' D2 F' B U' B U2 R' F D B' R2 F R2 D' R' B R' L2 D L D B R L 
88. 27.27 D2 F U' B' R U2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 L' D F2 B' L2 B2 L' B2 D2 F R' F' R' U 
89. 22.68+ L B2 L B2 R L U L' D2 F B2 U2 D' F L' B F L2 R' F U' R L2 D U' 
90. 26.42 F B2 L F' R2 B U R' D2 L F' R2 B2 D L U F L2 D U' B' L' D2 U2 L' 
91. 32.07 U2 L U' D2 B R' D' B2 D R' B2 U R2 F2 U' L D F U' D' L' B2 U2 B' L' 
92. 22.30 U L B2 L2 F L B' F L U L' B F D U' B2 U B2 U B' D' U F2 L F2 
93. 22.02 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R F2 U R' U' L U' R L F' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D U R' U2 
94. 23.38 D B2 F2 R D2 R2 D L2 F2 D B R' D' F B2 D U' R' L' B2 U2 B2 R F' B' 
95. 26.78 F D B L2 F2 B D B L2 F2 B2 D' F D' F D2 R B' L U2 L' D' L2 F D' 
96. 22.48 D' F' R2 F' L2 U' B' F' R' F B' R2 D' B' F U2 L' F B' R2 F L' U' F R 
97. 22.02 D' L U2 F D2 R' D R' D2 F U' F' U2 R' D F' U' R B2 F D2 F' U' L R 
98. 24.64 F2 B D' F U2 D2 B' L2 R U' B' F2 L' U' F D' F' L2 U2 D2 L2 B L D R' 
99. 23.49 R2 F' L' B' D' R D' R2 D2 B2 L B' R' F U2 L F B2 D' U' L2 B2 D L R' 
100. 26.23 L' B L F B D B' R' U D' B' F2 L' R2 U F' U2 F R2 L' B L R U2 F



Just breaking in my new 3x3. (PB A100)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 19, 2010)

7.11 3x3x3 single
L' R2 U B' R2 B' F2 R' B' F L' D' U' B D U2 L B2 F2 L2 B' F' R' F2 L' Cross: D

R y L R' U' R' D2
R' U' R U' R' U' R
U L' U L
d R' U R
L F' L' U' L F L' F' U F
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
6.05 TPS, 43 moves.


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 19, 2010)

have just got a Non-lucky PB on 2x2 which is 1.58 lol.
scramble:F R U F' U2 F R2 U' R 
solution:z'y U'FRF'R' RULU2R'UR'


----------



## Toad (Mar 19, 2010)

New PB average of 12...

Consistency FTW 

*Average: 11.18*


Spoiler



Best Time: 10.08
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	11.03	u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUUU
2.	(10.08)	u=1,d=0 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=5 / u=5 / d=0 / dUdd
3.	11.36	u=-4,d=3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=6 / d=1 / UUdd
4.	11.05	u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=-3 / UdUU
5.	11.46	u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-2 / dUdU
6.	10.65	u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / u=2 / d=0 / Uddd
7.	(DNF)	u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=2 / ddUU
8.	10.46	u=6,d=-2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUdd
9.	11.08	u=2,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=2 / ddUU
10.	11.79	u=1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=6 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-5 / dddU
11.	12.76	u=-1,d=6 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=1 / d=-4 / dUdU
12.	10.11	u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-3 / UddU



For anyone wondering, PB single is 9.66.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

Whenever you have a DNF, CCT sets the standard deviation to 0.00.


----------



## joey (Mar 19, 2010)

16.71 OH LOLWAT

last scramble: L' R' U2 B2 U R2 L' D2 B2 D2 B' F' D2 F' B L2 D2 L D L2 U' R2 U2 R U

y2 D' R D' R2 L D (6)
L R U2 L' U' R' (6)
U z U' R U R' U' R U z' (8)
U2 R U R U R U' R' U' R' (10)
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (9)

39 moves
39 / 16.71 =~ 2.33 tps


----------



## Toad (Mar 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Whenever you have a DNF, CCT sets the standard deviation to 0.00.



Oh what a let down... I thought it couldn't be right but statistics confuses me.


----------



## dada222 (Mar 19, 2010)

sub 40 at last...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 19, 2010)

Mega
1:50 average of 5


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 19, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Mega
> 1:50 average of 5



Somebody has been practicing a LOT since his last competition! 

Great job!


----------



## dada222 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got a new PB and staggering avg today (sig), twice!. What!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 19, 2010)

Setting my 12.91 PB average of 12 again:

1.	12.45	F L2 R2 D' U R' D U2 B D2 U' F L R' F D' U R D' B R U R2 D U'
2.	11.55	D B F2 R D' L2 D' U2 B' R' B' U' B' F2 L R' U2 L2 R D' B2 F' D U2 B'
3.	12.64	B2 L2 R B2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R D' R' D' U B2 F2 L R' D B2 F
4.	12.61	D B F L R' D U2 B' L2 R' D2 U R2 B' D' F2 L R' B' F D' L' B F' U
5.	(11.50)	L2 B F' L R D U' B F2 U2 F' D F2 R2 D U B L D2 B' L2 R' B' F2 D
6.	14.00	D' U B2 F D2 R' D2 U' R' B F L R' U' F U F' U' B' F L2 B' D' U L2
7.	13.28	L B D' F2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B D L R' D U2 B L2 R2 D2 U' L' D U2 R' B'
8.	12.92	B' F L' R' D' U' F L B2 R' B F2 D F' D2 U2 F U' R2 B' F L2 D2 L F2
9.	13.55	D2 B R2 D U2 R2 B' L2 R' B2 F' R2 F2 D U' L R U' B' L2 R' U R' B2 F'
10.	13.91	R F2 U' L D' R' U2 B L F' L2 R2 D' L' B2 F L R' F L' U' F' U2 F R
11.	(17.94)	D U F U' B' F' U2 L' B' L U F2 L2 R D2 R' U' L2 R' B F' U2 L2 R U
12.	12.20	L' B L2 B' L2 R' D' U' L U B L2 R D' L2 R' D2 L2 B' D B2 L' R' B2 R'

11.50 was PLL skip. 17.94 was jesusin' up.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 14.20
1. 13.78 B2 D F R' B' L' R U' R' B U2 D L' R U' D F B2 D B2 L' U2 F U B2 
2. 14.33 B2 L' F L' R' D2 L2 R D F' B U' L2 R2 F2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R U2 F B 
3. 14.49 D' U L2 B' R' D' R D' B U2 R2 B L' F2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F R B L2 D2 
4. (14.76) R' D' R' L2 U D' L' R' B' F2 L2 F B2 U F2 B' U' D R' F2 L' R F' L2 U2 
5. (13.72) R' F2 L' F2 D' U2 F R2 L' U2 L R B' F' D F' B' D' F' B2 L D2 R' F B


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 19, 2010)

First 3x3 feet solve, dunno how long it took.
First 4x4 feet solve ~37 minutes. Messed up on last 2 edges, and PLL. Had PLL Parity.


----------



## Kian (Mar 19, 2010)

First sub 29 OH average- 27.33, 30.33, 30.73, 26.53, 30.84, 25.87, (23.73), (34.29), 25.78, 32.50, 29.44, 28.11 Average- 28.75


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 19, 2010)

1:20.09 4x4 solve
so close!
no parity

splits were probably something like:
centers - 17 sec
edge - 35 sec
3x3 - 28 sec

but I'm not really sure ...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 19, 2010)

EDIT: Just did another avg50 and did much better. Ortega

number of times: 50/50
best time: 4.78
worst time: 9.85

current avg5: 8.04 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 6.20 (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 7.75 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 6.91 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 7.51 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 7.50

I should be sub 7 with a little more practice


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Mar 19, 2010)

I've learned 31 OLLs. My goal is yo learn the rest by time the San Diego competition on April tenth

also new 3x3 pb of 12.73 sec. Wired thatvi actually average a bit under sub-20


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 19, 2010)

Just did my first average of 12 since I started getting loads of sub-20 averages of 5. Not sub-20, but fairly close:

Statistics for 03-20-2010 01:16:24

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.89
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 18.82
Worst Time: 24.85
Individual Times:
1.	18.87	L F' U' B L R B' D' U2 L2 R B2 F2 L' R2 D F2 U' F2 L' R2 B2 R' B L2
2.	20.89	B' F2 U L R B' D2 U' L' R2 D' U' B D2 U' B' R' F' L2 R D2 U' B' F2 R
3.	19.93	F R2 B L B' F' R2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 U L' D B' D U' R2 D2 F D' L' R'
4.	21.55	L R U' B' F D2 U' R' U' R D2 U L' R2 U R' D2 L' F' D L2 R2 U' R2 D2
5.	24.85	B' D' R2 B' F D B' F D U R' U2 L2 B L D' U2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F L' U'
6.	19.53	L2 B U' L2 R D2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' U' L' R B D U L' D' L B' L R' B2 F2
7.	22.23	F' D B' F2 U B' F2 R F' D2 U F2 D' U B' L2 B L R' F D' U2 R U L'
8.	21.02	R F2 D U L R D2 L R' F2 D2 U2 L2 D R2 F' D2 L' R2 F D2 U' B L' R'
9.	22.29	F L B2 F' L R2 F2 L' F' D2 L2 R2 D U L2 B' D2 U R' D2 U2 L2 D' U' B2
10.	18.82	L2 B2 F' L B' D2 U2 L B2 D' L B2 F2 U' F D' L R2 D F D' U2 B2 F U'
11.	21.29	U' L2 B' F' D2 U' L' R' U B' F' D U B' D2 U' R2 D' U' F L U B2 F U
12.	19.45	D2 U' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F R F D' L' R2 D U2 B F U L2 R B R2 D' R' U


----------



## Muesli (Mar 19, 2010)

Woop da woop.

Average of 12: 4.91
1. 4.05 R' F' U' F U' R' U2 F2
2. 4.72 F U' R2 F U R F' U
3. 5.15 R U' R U F U' F
4. 5.21 U' F2 U F2 R' F R' F'
5. (5.63) R F R' U R F' U2 R2 U'
6. 4.68 R2 F2 R F U F' U R' F2 R'
7. (3.59) U' R F2 U2 F' R2 F' U
8. 5.02 R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U R2 U2
9. 5.27 U F' U2 F U' R2 U R' U'
10. 4.71 R' F2 R U R2 F' R F' U
11. 5.55 F R' U' F U2 R' F R' U2
12. 4.78 F2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 U R


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> *Shoop* da woop.



FTFY


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, I just got 31.19! And under 40 average... That's bad, but it's good for me!


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 19, 2010)

New PB Avg of. 12. Almost Sub 23! I also beat my single PB by .10 secs.

Average: 23.06
Standard Deviation: 2.70
Best Time: 16.51
Worst Time: 26.34
Individual Times:
1.	24.68	L' R' F' L' D R2 D U R2 D R' U' B F2 R2 D U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U B L R
2.	23.90	D' U' B F R' B2 L' R2 U2 R2 U' B' F D2 U2 F' L U2 L' B U2 R U B D'
3.	24.25	L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B' F2 L R2 B' R B' L2 B' F D B D2
4.	20.12	U' R D L2 R2 U L R' F' D2 R' B' D L2 R2 D2 U2 L R B2 F R F L' D2
5.	25.29	U2 L D2 U R B2 L2 U L R' D2 U' B D2 B2 F' L2 R D L' B' F2 D' B U2
6.	26.34	D' L2 R2 D' L2 R D' L' R B2 L2 B' F2 L2 B F L D2 B' R B' F' L D' B'
7.	21.44	R2 D' L2 R' F D' R2 B F' D2 U' F2 R D' L' B U L2 U' F L' R2 B R B'
8.	21.03	U R B' R2 B' F' D L' B' L' U F L2 B' F2 D U2 R' D' R F' R2 B D L
9.	25.79	B L2 B' F2 L' U2 R2 D U L R2 F L' F U2 R2 F U' B L R' B L' R' D2
10.	23.16	L B2 F2 U2 B' D U' R' B F D' L2 R' B F D2 U' B L R' B U2 L' F2 U2
11.	16.51	L D' R D B' D B' F2 L' D' U2 L D' F D U B U' B F2 D2 U B U F
12.	24.20	R' D' U R2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 F' D2 U F' D2 U2 F' L R D2 U B' R2 B2 U' B2


----------



## Muesli (Mar 19, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > *Shoop* da woop.
> ...


Hurr.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


how is babby formed


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

OH:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 26.29
Standard Deviation: 3.25
Best Time: 17.41
Worst Time: 33.76

This was done in a few parts, with my breaks in between taken up by 5x5ing. I managed a 1:57.15 avg of 12 on 5x5 for what it's worth... I'm so out of practice.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 20, 2010)

first sub-2 solve on megaminx, 1:59.59, T perm ftw


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 20, 2010)

4x4 avg 12 - 1:38.10

1:33.91
(1:20.09)
1:34.80
(1:59.90)
1:55.50
1:35.97
1:26.91
1:42.97
1:37.88
1:43.15
1:23.08
1:46.88

I shouldn't have any times over 1:40


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2010)

Holy **** wtf scrambles

Average of 12: 4.62
1. 5.04 U' R' U L' R U B U R l r u 
2. 4.93 L B L U' R U l' r u 
3. 5.75 U' L B' U' B L' U' R r u' 
4. 3.77 L' R' L' U' l' r' b u 
5. 3.48 B U' R' U' l' r b' u' 
6. (9.45) L' R B R' U' B' R' L l r b u 
7. 5.15 U' L R' L' B U' R' U' R' r b' 
8. 3.86 U L U L' R' U' L' B r' b' 
9. 3.27 U R' L U L' l r b' 
10. (2.78) R' L R L U' L l' u' 
11. 5.52 U R' B' R' L R' L B' R' b' 
12. 5.41 U' L' R L R' L R L r u


----------



## Jai (Mar 20, 2010)

5.74, 4.63, 3.34, 5.05, 4.33, (5.79), 5.08, 5.31, 4.24, (3.02), 5.14, 4.08 = 4.69
Those scrambles are ridiculous.


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2010)

14.44 avg 12. New PB. I will prove qq wrong yet!


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 20, 2010)

Accomplishment: first solve

Got a 2x2x2 yesterday and solved it without any having checked any tutorials, did not record a time though.

Only had to use some intuition, the corner swap algo I picked up from the 3x3x3 beginners method and sune anti-sune.

But I guess you all know that


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 20, 2010)

(1:26.96), 1:43.30, 1:41.16, 1:38.96, 1:35.75, 1:40.43, 1:33.97, 1:38.38, 1:33.94, 1:34.16, (1:47.36), 1:33.84 => 1:37.38

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 20, 2010)

Session average: 26.57


Spoiler



1. 29.47 R' D' B2 D U2 L U B' U R2 U D' R2 F' L' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' R' D' R U2 B' 
2. 23.90 B R D' B2 F U L' B' L' B2 F' R' F2 D2 U B2 D2 R U2 D B' R' D2 U R 
3. 24.93 B' F' R2 U2 R2 D' F R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B' U B' R D2 B2 U B2 F' L' F' L 
4. 27.66 D' B F2 U' L2 R' B D2 U R' F' U2 R2 F' D2 B' R' D' U' B' D' U2 F L' R2 
5. 28.56 R2 F2 D L' F2 L2 F' U2 L2 R F B U R' L' B' L' F2 U2 L2 D L' D B' L 
6. (DNF) U' L B2 U2 R F' R' U D L2 F' D2 U' F2 B R2 L' F' U' R L' B' L2 R U2 
7. 29.63 R' L' B D2 U L U2 D2 L' U' R' L F2 D2 U' B' F U' D2 B2 U B' L2 B U 
8. 27.43 F' L' D' L2 F' U R2 L2 U' D2 B L D2 F2 R U D B2 F2 R' D L D' B F 
9. 28.25 U' D' B2 F' D2 R' L' D B2 R U F' U L' B2 U' B D2 U' L' D B U D2 B' 
10. 22.93 F2 U' B' F2 L2 F U2 R' B2 F2 D U' B' U' F' R U2 B R' F' R F R2 B U2 
11. 23.75 B2 D' U2 L F2 L' U' R L' B2 F R' B2 L2 B' D R B2 L B2 R2 L2 U' L R 
12. 24.53 F D2 F' D' B D R' L' F D' R2 L' U2 F U F2 D B D U2 F' B U2 F2 U2 
13. 22.53 U' L B2 D U L2 R' F' D R F L2 R D' R L D' L2 B F R' U2 F U2 R2 
14. 29.41 F D L2 R U F2 L D' L' B2 F' U F2 U2 B L F L B' D2 F2 L' B2 L R 
15. 26.56 U L' R U2 B2 R L' D2 L F' U R2 D L2 F' D L R' B D U2 F U2 R F2 
16. 32.18 D L' D2 U F' B' U2 F2 D B F D2 L' D' U' R B F' L B2 D' R2 D' F R 
17. 22.02 U2 B U B' D' L R' F' L R B U2 R2 U' F' R B2 U' D2 L2 D2 R B' U' L' 
18. (18.68) U L' R' U' F' U R B' D2 L B R' B2 R U R2 U' B2 R' L2 D L R D2 L2 
19. 23.53 L2 F' R' U B L2 R2 U' D F L R D' B2 U2 D F2 D2 F R D' R2 B2 R' D' 
20. 22.44 U B2 D2 U' R U' B' R L2 F' D' U F2 R D B' U' R' U2 R U2 D' F B2 R' 
21. 29.56 F' B2 L U L F' L' F' L' U F' U' D R2 L F2 U2 L' R2 F' R' U2 L2 R2 B' 
22. 28.41 D F L U2 B F L U2 B' F U2 L F D B2 L' R B2 F L2 F' U2 F D B 
23. 24.90 U D B2 U B' U' L2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U D B D R' U2 B' D' R' L2 B F2 
24. 28.88 U2 B F' U2 L D' B2 L R' B' R' B' L2 B L' D' R' D' L R2 D' B F2 D2 L' 
25. 22.05 L' R2 F' U B' D B D B F R U' R2 U' F B2 U' L U' R U' F2 L' U R2 
26. 32.59 R' U D L2 D' R2 U2 F' B U R2 D' L D R L2 D2 F' D' F' B L2 B D' R 
27. 24.30 D' U2 F L' D' R2 D U' L F' L' B2 L' U L F' L U D' F R2 L B2 R2 U' 
28. 34.08 R' D U' R' B' R' U' L R2 U D2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 B D' B D' L U' F' D 
29. 22.77 R B D' F D F' U2 D' B F2 D' L2 U' F R2 L2 F' B U B' D L' R' D' F2 
30. 28.90 B L2 U' B2 R' B' F2 R D' R U R' L' U2 F' L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' D2 B' 
31. 29.62 D B2 U' D2 R U B2 L' U D' R2 U2 B' F' D' B' D B' R' D2 L2 R2 B D2 F2 
32. 24.21 L D2 L R2 B' F' D' L U' R' B D2 R' L' D B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 D F2 
33. 23.09 U' R' D2 B' F L' D' R' U2 D' R L F' R2 D2 R2 L F B2 U2 B L2 D R2 D2 
34. 26.52 F' D R2 L' D R B L R2 U R F' R D' U2 F2 B2 U D2 L' F L B L' U 
35. 26.83 D U L' D' F' U F D L' U2 L2 U' L2 F' L2 U L R2 D F R' F2 L2 R2 B' 
36. 23.27 D' R F' D L R2 F2 D U R' D' L' R2 U' D2 L' B2 U2 F R' D' U' F' L U 
37. 26.81 L2 F L2 U' D' B' F' L2 R B R L2 U2 R' F D2 B' L2 B D2 B D' L' R2 F 
38. 25.19 R2 L2 U' D' B' L' D' B2 L U2 L2 D' B' F L U R2 L2 D R U' B R F R' 
39. 30.80 F2 R2 U2 B U2 F R2 B2 R D U2 L' R' B' L B2 F' U F' R' F2 B' L2 U2 F' 
40. 25.68 U' B D2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 R' F' B2 R' L' F R2 F' U' D F2 R U2 F2 D2 R' F 
41. 30.83 L R' U R2 D B' U' B F2 U2 R' B D' L R' B2 L U F' D2 B L R2 U L2 
42. 25.75 U R2 B2 L F2 B' U' F B R D L' B D F' D' L D2 B' L F' L D B' D 
43. 31.00 F D' U' F' D' R2 B2 U D' F' L D' U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U D' F' U R' 
44. 22.22 R2 U B2 D L2 U B2 U' F D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U' F U R' U L2 D' L2 D' R' 
45. 24.02 L F D2 R B' L B' F' L' F D R2 D U B D L2 R' D2 B F2 D' U R U 
46. 28.68 L R2 D2 R' L' D F2 D' L D2 F' D2 L2 F2 D' B' D2 B2 F' R2 U2 L2 D L' F' 
47. 25.18 R U L F' U' L2 R' B F' D2 R' U2 B2 R U2 F2 U' R' U2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 U



Average of 12: 24.60


Spoiler



1. 28.25 U' D' B2 F' D2 R' L' D B2 R U F' U L' B2 U' B D2 U' L' D B U D2 B' 
2. 22.93 F2 U' B' F2 L2 F U2 R' B2 F2 D U' B' U' F' R U2 B R' F' R F R2 B U2 
3. 23.75 B2 D' U2 L F2 L' U' R L' B2 F R' B2 L2 B' D R B2 L B2 R2 L2 U' L R 
4. 24.53 F D2 F' D' B D R' L' F D' R2 L' U2 F U F2 D B D U2 F' B U2 F2 U2 
5. 22.53 U' L B2 D U L2 R' F' D R F L2 R D' R L D' L2 B F R' U2 F U2 R2 
6. 29.41 F D L2 R U F2 L D' L' B2 F' U F2 U2 B L F L B' D2 F2 L' B2 L R 
7. 26.56 U L' R U2 B2 R L' D2 L F' U R2 D L2 F' D L R' B D U2 F U2 R F2 
8. (32.18) D L' D2 U F' B' U2 F2 D B F D2 L' D' U' R B F' L B2 D' R2 D' F R 
9. 22.02 U2 B U B' D' L R' F' L R B U2 R2 U' F' R B2 U' D2 L2 D2 R B' U' L' 
10. (18.68) U L' R' U' F' U R B' D2 L B R' B2 R U R2 U' B2 R' L2 D L R D2 L2 
11. 23.53 L2 F' R' U B L2 R2 U' D F L R D' B2 U2 D F2 D2 F R D' R2 B2 R' D' 
12. 22.44 U B2 D2 U' R U' B' R L2 F' D' U F2 R D B' U' R' U2 R U2 D' F B2 R'



Average of 5: 22.66


Spoiler



1. (32.18) D L' D2 U F' B' U2 F2 D B F D2 L' D' U' R B F' L B2 D' R2 D' F R 
2. 22.02 U2 B U B' D' L R' F' L R B U2 R2 U' F' R B2 U' D2 L2 D2 R B' U' L' 
3. (18.68) U L' R' U' F' U R B' D2 L B R' B2 R U R2 U' B2 R' L2 D L R D2 L2 
4. 23.53 L2 F' R' U B L2 R2 U' D F L R D' B2 U2 D F2 D2 F R D' R2 B2 R' D' 
5. 22.44 U B2 D2 U' R U' B' R L2 F' D' U F2 R D B' U' R' U2 R U2 D' F B2 R'


----------



## CubeX (Mar 20, 2010)

*Some sub-20 singles*

Today i had some Sub-20s

19.05 PLL skip
18.66 Full step
18.69 Full step

I could of had a 4th Sub-20, but it was a +2 (18.75, which went to 20.75) 

I still need to try and get consistent Sub-20, but i simply need a better cube, plus learn of all my F2L!


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 20, 2010)

Escher said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 29.25
> ...



I average around 30 but often get sub 30
If i had bought a cube that didn't lock up as much and if
i didn't sort of acciendtly sprayed aeroguard into one of my best
cubes :fp, i would maybe be averaging around 28


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



It's for sq1.


----------



## Toad (Mar 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> It's for sq1.



I saw that Feliks had posted in this thread and thought "please don't let it be a sub1 5x5" ... Thankfully it wasn't


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 20, 2010)

Avg of 15: 18.80 Best Time: 14.83 Worst Time: 22.06


Spoiler



1. 19.98 D L2 D U2 B L R B2 F2 L2 R2 B' L' R2 F' D L2 R F' L' R2 D' U2 L' B2
2. 19.31 L R' B L2 R D' F' D2 L' R B2 L' R2 D L' B' R D' B2 F U' L2 F' D2 R'
3. 22.06 L' B F L R' B' F2 L2 R F L2 R2 B F L2 R2 U B' R' B' L2 B2 D L2 R2
4. 18.77 B F L' R' B L' R2 F' U B' D F D2 U2 L' R' U B' L2 R F L' U R2 U
5. 19.64 D2 U' B2 D' B2 L' R' F' R' B' F L R2 U' B' L2 R B' F' U2 B2 D B' F L'
6. 17.88 B F2 R' B F' U2 F L F2 U' R D R D U B' F L R' B' F U L2 D2 F2
7. 16.37 B' F L' R2 B' D F R' B F' D' R' B2 F D' B' F L R B2 F' D' U L' R'
8. 20.35 D B U2 L' R2 D' L' B' D2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 R B2 D U R U2 B' F D U L2
9. 19.78 B' U2 R F2 D' L R D U' L2 R2 F' D2 F R U F2 L2 F' L U' L B' L R
10. 21.88 F L2 B F' U' B D2 U B' F' L D2 R D B2 F2 D2 F' D2 B F' L2 R2 U2 R
11. 17.95 L2 R2 B' R' F L2 B' F D' U R' D2 U' L F' L' R2 D' U' R D' U' F' R' U2
12. 16.10 L' B2 L' R2 U' B2 D U' F2 D U2 R2 D' U' F2 D' R F2 U' B' F U' R U F'
13. 17.20 D B F' D2 R D' L2 R B' F' R2 U' B L2 R' U' L B F' U L R2 D U' F
14. 14.83 F R' B2 U L' R2 D U L2 D2 U2 L' R' F L R' B U B L' U B F' L' R2
15. 19.96 L B L2 R D' U L' R F' D2 U B R' B' U2 L2 D L2 U B2 F D U' L' B


----------



## Raffael (Mar 20, 2010)

Picked up clock again:

New single PB: 8.50


Spoiler



UUdd u = -1; d = 1 / dUdU u = -1; d = 5 /
ddUU u = -5; d = 1 / UdUd u = 4; d = -5 /
dUUU u = 3 / UdUU u = 5 / UUUd u = 6 / 
UUdU u = -6 / UUUU u = -2 / dddd d = 2 / ddUU


New Avg5 PB: 10.22
(9.03) 10.32 9.99 11.35 10.35


Spoiler



UUdd u = 6; d = 1 /dUdU u = -4; d = -4 /
ddUU u = 0; d = -6 / UdUd u = 1; d = -3 /
dUUU u = 3 / UdUU u = 2 / UUUd u = 1 /
UUdU u = -3 / UUUU u = -5 / dddd d = 5 / 
UUUd

UUdd u = 0; d = -3 / dUdU u = 0; d = -2 / 
ddUU u = -4; d = 6 / UdUd u = 1; d = 1 / 
dUUU u = 3 / UdUU u = 1 / UUUd u = 2 / 
UUdU u = -4 / UUUU u = 4 / dddd d = 0 /
dUUd

UUdd u = 1; d = 2 / dUdU u = -3; d = 2 / 
ddUU u = 4; d = 5 / UdUd u = 4; d = 5 / 
dUUU u = 5 / UdUU u = 5 / UUUd u = 6 / 
UUdU u = 4 / UUUU u = -5 / dddd d = 5 /
dddd

UUdd u = 0; d = -5 / dUdU u = -1; d = -6 / 
ddUU u = 3; d = -3 / UdUd u = 3; d = -6 / 
dUUU u = -6 / UdUU u = -1 / UUUd u = 3 / 
UUdU u = 2 / UUUU u = 1 / dddd d = 3 /
dUdd

UUdd u = 2; d = 1 / dUdU u = 5; d = -1 / 
ddUU u = -3; d = -1 / UdUd u = -2; d = 1 / 
dUUU u = -4 / UdUU u = -5 / UUUd u = -5 / 
UUdU u = -3 / UUUU u = -4 / dddd d = 5 / 
dUUd


----------



## Edward (Mar 20, 2010)

I've now reached 1000 posts...

_AND_

*I've switched to Roux...*

_AND_

Avg of 5 using Roux (haven't finished CMLL, so I'm using corner OLL's in these solves.)

43.05, 39.06, 1:03.38, 48.03, 30.73
number of times: 5/5
best time: 30.73
worst time: 1:03.38

current avg5: 43.38 (σ = 3.67)
best avg5: 43.38 (σ = 3.67)

session avg: 43.38 (σ = 3.67)
session mean: 44.85

<3 Blockbuilding


----------



## Truncator (Mar 20, 2010)

@Edward: You should be able to to get sub-30 in about a week or so. Use 2x2 OLLs for the CxLL step, it helps.


----------



## Raffael (Mar 20, 2010)

And again:
New Clock Avg5 PB
9.56 10.97 (14.38) 9.88 (9,51) =*10.14* 



Spoiler



UUdd u = -3; d = -3 / dUdU u = 1; d = -6 / 
ddUU u = 5; d = -5 / UdUd u = 1; d = 2 / 
dUUU u = 2 / UdUU u = -4 / UUUd u = 3 / 
UUdU u = -1 / UUUU u = -1 / dddd d = 6 / 
dUdd	

UUdd u = -2; d = 4 / dUdU u = 5; d = -3 / 
ddUU u = -3; d = -5 / UdUd u = -4; d = 1 / 
dUUU u = -2 / UdUU u = -5 / UUUd u = 1 / 
UUdU u = -1 / UUUU u = 2 / dddd d = -4 / 
dddU	

UUdd u = 3; d = -6 / dUdU u = 2; d = 1 / 
ddUU u = 2; d = 1 / UdUd u = 5; d = 0 / 
dUUU u = 1 / UdUU u = -3 / UUUd u = 5 / 
UUdU u = 0 / UUUU u = -5 / dddd d = -2 / 
UUUd	

UUdd u = 4; d = -5 / dUdU u = 4; d = -5 / 
ddUU u = 6; d = -5 / UdUd u = 4; d = 2 / 
dUUU u = -2 / UdUU u = -5 / UUUd u = -2 / 
UUdU u = 6 / UUUU u = -3 / dddd d = 3 / 
dUdd	

UUdd u = 6; d = 0 / dUdU u = 4; d = -6 / 
ddUU u = -1; d = 3 / UdUd u = 6; d = -6 / 
dUUU u = 2 / UdUU u = 0 / UUUd u = 1 / 
UUdU u = 4 / UUUU u = 1 / dddd d = 0 / 
dUUd



btw, todays clock session were 425 solves, the last 100 solves averaged 10,76
practice seems to pay off,but i'm going to stop now for today


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> I've now reached 1000 posts...
> 
> _AND_
> 
> ...


what for? you were faster than me, but now you are slower. I WIN
congratulations.


----------



## Edward (Mar 20, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I've now reached 1000 posts...
> ...


I like the way Roux feels. Im love M-slices. I love block building. And it gives me a reason to learn CMLL (which will also help my 2x2). I don't really care much about being faster than others >:3.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


alrighty i love you


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 20, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Mega
> ...



Thanks Oliver

I love Megaminx!!!

So it is fun for me to practice loads


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



To long to solve! I get average 35 on 3x3x3, but I can't get sub6(minutes) on megaminx XD To hard to find the pieces you need


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Holy **** wtf scrambles
> 
> Average of 12: 4.62
> 1. 5.04 U' R' U L' R U B U R l r u
> ...



Why would you post this?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 20, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



I find that it actually does matter what cube ou have
E.g I averaged about the same that that on my PVC megaminx
I gave up
Then I got a Mefferts and everything was easier
Recognition just takes practice


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 20, 2010)

OH:

24.76, 23.67, 23.00, (21.97), 26.42, (31.94), 26.92, 27.35, 27.73, 22.63, 23.30, 23.62 = 24.94

Sub-25


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 20, 2010)

First 4x4 solve! WITH parity! 3:51.34


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 21, 2010)

1:15.97


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

I just modded a Rubik's Brand 3x3. 

The core was actually cracked and had holes in it (not to mention INSANELY tight) and now it turns awesomely, and has a clear blue core.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I just modded a Rubik's Brand 3x3.
> 
> The core was actually cracked and had holes in it (not to mention INSANELY tight) and now it turns awesomely, and has a clear blue core.



what did you do and how did you do it


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I just modded a Rubik's Brand 3x3.
> ...



1. The center caps weren't glued for some reason, so the easily popped out with a pocket knife.

2. Hacksawed through the rivets inbetween the core and center pieces.

3. Sanded down the bottom of the center pieces (the part that touches the core.

4. Took apart a white Sudokube for the core piece.

5. Bought some gold screws at Rona.

6. Assembled and tightened untill my wrists hurt.

It still pops a bit if you don't know how to handle it, but it's really really fast, and cuts corners reaaaaaaaallly well. No lock ups either.


----------



## Faz (Mar 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Holy **** wtf scrambles
> ...



So people could try the scrambles Woner.

Odder got 3.3x on them


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2010)

41.85, 37.93, 41.04, 44.87, 47.69, 43.40, 31.80, 43.17, 45.76, (52.39), (31.72), 42.00 => 41.95 3x3x5 avg


----------



## qqwref (Mar 21, 2010)

MegaminxSim. I'm getting there.

best avg5: 58.359 (σ = 2.20)
58.578, (1:12.531), (55.422), 1:00.938, 55.562

best avg12: 1:01.937 (σ = 5.01)
(55.422), 1:00.938, 55.562, 58.625, 1:08.484, 57.641, 1:11.125, (1:20.672), 1:00.000, 1:07.375, 1:02.109, 57.515


----------



## Truncator (Mar 21, 2010)

looooool computer 2x2

Average of 5: 3.34
1. (0.27) F R' U' F
2. (5.84) R F' U F2 R U'
3. 2.52 U F' U F' R' U F' R2 U
4. 4.73 U2 R U F2 R2 F' R2 F U
5. 2.77 F' U' F U' F' R2 F2 U'

I average six seconds


----------



## CubeX (Mar 21, 2010)

*Sub-20 PB*

Hey guys

Just broke my PB, which was 18.03 

and now it became 17.33, but still full step. I think i had a sune for OLL and then a j perm for PLL ...


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 21, 2010)

Achievement:
First timed solve on Rubiks Magic ...
2.34


----------



## Kxg (Mar 21, 2010)

PB avg of 5, yay.

Average: 16.26
1. 16.44 
2. 16.62 
3. 15.71 
4. (18.66) 
5. (14.42)


----------



## aronpm (Mar 21, 2010)

Did some pseudo-Roux (F2L-style F2B, ocll+pll, cross, eo, pll):

Average of 5: 23.93
(31.22), 22.52, 26.65, 22.61, (18.46)

Average of 12: 24.60
22.52, 26.65, 22.61, (18.46), 27.78, 23.97, 26.50, 22.06, 27.90, (28.80), 20.750, 25.28

Session average (40 solves): 27.640



This really makes me wonder how on earth I can get 3 consecutive 21 second solves using CFOP. This is fun, though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 21, 2010)

First five 5x5 solves of the day:

(1:59.54), 1:57.42, 1:55.61, 1:49.04, (1:41.68)

Maybe if I keep on going, I'll get a sub-WR single  The last one should have been sub 1:40, but I locked up on a g-perm


----------



## Shortey (Mar 21, 2010)

OMFG!

7.97 PLL skip. =D It was headlights, but I didn't even look at the corner case. =D I'll try to reconstruct.

Reconstruction

5.5 tps by the way.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 21, 2010)

Morten said:


> OMFG!
> 
> 7.97 PLL skip. =D It was headlights, but I didn't even look at the corner case. =D I'll try to reconstruct.
> 
> ...



12.82 non-lucky with that scramble.. V-perm ruined it.. I had 2 lockups on it.


----------



## Escher (Mar 21, 2010)

Morten said:


> OMFG!
> 
> 7.97 PLL skip. =D It was headlights, but I didn't even look at the corner case. =D I'll try to reconstruct.
> 
> ...



I got 8.60 with the same solution but different execution. Very nice


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 21, 2010)

New PB again:

3x3x3 average of 12: 12.71

1.	12.69	D U B' U2 F' L2 D U' R2 D' U' R2 D U2 L R F' U' R' B2 R F D F' U2
2.	11.67	B D F L2 B2 F' R B D B2 U' L2 U R' U' L R U2 L B2 F2 R' D U R'
3.	(14.47)	B R' B L2 B2 R2 B' D' B' U2 B' L' F' R' B' F2 U' B' F' R D' U' L2 D' U
4.	12.41	L' R2 B U B F' L' F2 D2 L R' F R D' L' R' F R' U2 B2 L2 R B2 D' U
5.	13.41	D L2 D U L2 U' L F L U' B L R' B U' F2 L D U2 R' D' U L2 R2 F'
6.	12.42	B2 F L R2 B F' R' D R' B' D L R D' U2 R' D2 B' D U' B2 U2 F2 L2 R2
7.	13.30	D2 U2 B F' L2 D2 F R' B F2 U2 B L R' D L D2 B' F' U' B U2 R' B2 F
8.	11.50	U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B D' U' B2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B D2 U' L R D' R2 F2 U2 L
9.	12.48	U' L' U B2 R2 B' F D' U F' R B2 D2 U' B2 F R D2 B F D' B' R' F2 U'
10.	14.09	L2 B R' D U B' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 R F' U2 B' R2 D2 U2 R D2 U
11.	(11.11)	U2 B F R2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F L2 R U2 B' F' L' D' F D U L R' F2 L2 D
12.	13.09	R B2 F' D U' F2 D' R2 B' U' B D2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 D L' D B2 L R' B U2

11.11 was PLL skip. Finally no awful solves just some bad one. 

Special thanks to Rowe and AC/DC!


----------



## dada222 (Mar 21, 2010)

Amazing times today. Broke PB twice in a session and finally got sub36 avg.
35.13,41.38,(1:12.29),30.80,(28.45)=35.77

WHHHAAT


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 21, 2010)

52.59, 1:10.43, 1:00.56, 1:03.70, 53.68, 57.45, 1:03.38, 1:02.15, 1:11.05, 1:16.21, 56.77, 53.00 = 1:01.22

Yau 4x4


----------



## Shortey (Mar 21, 2010)

8.53 NL =)

I'll try to reconstruct this aswell. =D

Reconstruction

46/8.53=5.39 TPS =D


----------



## Novriil (Mar 21, 2010)

This shows how bad my F2L actually is..

13.31, 10.72, 15.53, 11.47, 13.50, 15.81, 15.80, 13.55, 15.45, 12.56, 16.48, 11.60, 11.75, (7.89), 14.46, 10.98, (16.81), 11.19, 14.75, 12.64

=13.42 (σ = 1.85)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 21, 2010)

Morten said:


> 8.53 NL =)
> 
> I'll try to reconstruct this aswell. =D
> 
> ...





> U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R



Really?

R U' R' U R' U' R


----------



## Shortey (Mar 21, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > 8.53 NL =)
> ...



I thought of that, but look at the next F2L case. =P


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 21, 2010)

Average of 12: 14.03
1. 15.21 B2 D2 L D' R B' D B2 U2 B' L' F' L' U B2 U L' B R2 F U B U' F L'
2. 13.81 U L B2 U2 R' L' U B2 U L' B' D B' L R D R D2 L D L2 B' R B L2
3. 12.76 L' F L' F2 R' U F' R F2 B' U2 L F' D U B R2 F L2 B D F B R U2
4. 14.13 U2 F' L2 R D2 B' R2 D' B' L' F' L' R B2 F U2 R' D2 U B' U F2 L U F'
5. 12.85 U2 L2 R B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 L F2 R2 L U' F2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D U' B'
6. (12.22) F2 B' U F' D2 R2 U2 L D' U2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 R F U' R' U2 D' L' R'
7. 13.30 D F B D R2 D L2 U R' B' R2 B F2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B' R' D2 L' R D2 F2
8. 14.98 B2 F U2 F B' D R F B L B2 U L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D U2 B F' R2 L2 B'
9. (17.13) L' F2 D2 R2 L2 F L U D B' D R' U2 D L' R' F' R' B L2 F2 R' F2 B2 D
10. 14.68 L B' U' L U2 R F' B2 R2 U2 R L2 D R' F R2 U' L U R' D2 B' L R F2
11. 15.35 F' B D U R L D B D2 F R U' L' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F D' R2 U2 R
12. 13.29 R D2 U' R' F2 L2 U' D' R' F2 B' L2 F2 D2 R' B F L R D F U' D B2 L2 

ALMOST!!!!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 21, 2010)

MONEY!!!!

Statistics for 03-21-2010 13:54:40

Average: 13.65
Standard Deviation: 0.79
Best Time: 12.42
Worst Time: 15.22
Individual Times:
1.	14.55	R F' L' R2 D U' R2 B F2 L' D2 B2 F' D' L D U F R' F D' L' B2 D' U
2.	12.44	B' F U' F' D2 U B' F U' R2 F' L' D' U2 B' F' R D U L2 R2 F2 L R' F'
3.	15.08	D R2 B' L' R D2 L' R2 F' R U B L' R B' R B F2 R2 F D2 U B2 F U
4.	(15.22)	R' D' U2 L D' L' R' D2 U2 R2 F' L D' L2 R B2 F D U F2 R F' R2 D U
5.	13.89	D U2 R2 D' B' F2 D' F U R D2 U F' D B D' U2 R B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L
6.	13.75	L2 R D2 L F' D' U' L' R2 U L2 B' F D' U R2 F2 L U' R B2 R2 D' F2 U
7.	14.20	U' L' R B' F' D U2 B' R2 D2 U' B' F2 R2 B D' U' L2 R2 B' F' D U' B2 D
8.	12.50	R B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R B2 D' F2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 B D2 B R B' F R' U B' F'
9.	13.49	D2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 F2 R' F2 L R B D F2 U2 L' R2 D' R F L F' U L D2
10.	13.37	F2 U R' B' U2 B2 F R2 F U2 B' F L B2 L R D U2 R2 F U2 B2 F2 D' B
11.	13.22	L' F' L B F U2 B F L2 U B2 L2 B' L R2 U B2 D2 U2 B D2 F D2 R' D
12.	(12.42)	D2 U2 L2 R' D2 R' F' L2 R D' U2 L2 F' D' U F U' B' F2 D' U' L' U F2 L


----------



## Truncator (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been practicing 7x7. Still no sub-6 single 

Mean of 3: 6:15.90
6:19.63, 6:12.86, 6:15.21


----------



## LarsN (Mar 21, 2010)

My wife and I did some teamBLD. We got new PB:

Single: 1:14.40
Avg 12: 1:31.23


----------



## Truncator (Mar 21, 2010)

Got it! 

5:43.33

Really nice solve:
Centers: ~2:45
Edges: ~2:30
3x3: ~30 (I was shaking a lot, but Sune+J perm was nice)


----------



## Tortin (Mar 21, 2010)

Wtf, minx?

1:05.99, 1:18.61, 1:10.99 = 1:11.86

This is like ~8 seconds faster than my previous mean.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 21, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Wtf, minx?
> 
> 1:05.99, 1:18.61, 1:10.99 = 1:11.86
> 
> This is like ~8 seconds faster than my previous mean.


You should totally get a better minx


----------



## Tortin (Mar 21, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf, minx?
> ...



I should. Mine faiiils.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 21, 2010)

A nice PB average for 3x3 XD
Statistics for 03-21-2010 15:29:34

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.21
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 22.67
Worst Time: 26.33
Individual Times:
1.	24.28	B' F2 U' L2 R2 B L B' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' U' F D B' D L' D' R' D' R' D'
2.	26.33	L' D2 R2 U B' L2 R2 U2 B2 F D B' F2 R' U' L2 D U B F U L' D' U2 B'
3.	22.67	D U' B2 L' D U2 R' F L2 R F2 D' U2 R F' L' R2 F' U2 L R' D R2 D2 R
4.	24.84	F R B' R2 B F' D L R2 B' D F' U2 R D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 B' F' L
5.	22.92	B R' D2 U' R2 B2 F D2 U B2 F2 L D2 L R' B' R2 D' L' R' B2 F2 D F' R2


----------



## babyle (Mar 21, 2010)

10.05  LL skip

L2 U' B2 U' B' U2 F U L' F R2 F2 R' D F B D2 B L' D2 B2 D B' L R' 



Spoiler



x2 y2 cross: D2 R' u L' F' L2 u f2l: U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
y L U L' U L U' L' y L U L' U2 L' U L y U L' U L U2 L' U L
AUF: U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2010)

10.75, 11.72, 13.83, 10.69, 10.90, 12.58, 11.05, 10.62, 12.72, 12.33, 10.35, 11.15, 10.18, 12.28, 11.41, 12.57, 10.81, 10.10, 12.74, 11.82, 10.75, 13.60, 10.97, 11.99, 11.84, 11.80, 10.00, 13.85, 11.71, 15.92, 10.33, 13.68, 12.40, 13.51, (17.13), 9.77, 10.24, 11.93, 12.56, 12.67, (8.42), 10.39, 15.97, 12.21, 12.85, 11.19, 11.78, 12.13, 9.70, 12.87


number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.42
worst time: 17.13

current avg5: 11.70 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 10.88 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 11.83 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 11.28 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 11.86 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 11.89


I'm done for today  Yay for sub-12.
I actually hoped for sub-12.50 

3 sub-10s I think. No lucky cases.
The 8.42 was non-lucky.



Spoiler



Session average: 11.86
1. 10.75 R' B2 U D' B D U' F2 D2 F2 U' L' B R' L2 B2 F2 R2 L' B' U2 D' B' U2 B'
2. 11.72 D' L R2 F' R F L' B' R' D R' B F' U2 L2 D' U2 B' R D2 R F' D U L2
3. 13.83 L' R' F' B2 U R2 L2 U R U' F L2 B U' F2 D2 U B' L' R' B R U' D L'
4. 10.69 R2 L F D F U F R' D' L F2 B' D' R2 D' L' U R U2 F' R2 U2 L F' D
5. 10.90 R2 L F2 L' F' L D R2 F2 B2 D' L R' D2 U R2 B' F' D' U' L' D U' B2 L
6. 12.58 R2 B2 D U' R' B' L2 U2 R' U2 B' U R D R B' R F L' F B2 U' F2 L' F
7. 11.05 R' D' R2 L2 F R2 F' B D2 F2 B D' U L2 U' L' B2 R' L' U2 F' B2 D' F R2
8. 10.62 L' R2 D' B' R2 B' D' U' F B' D' B L D R' B2 F L F L' F' U R U' L2
9. 12.72 D U' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F D U B2 F D F' L2 B U2 B2 F D R' L2 B U2 B
10. 12.33 L' B' D B2 R D U B' F R L2 U2 D' B2 U2 F' D U' F2 B2 R' F' D2 B2 F
11. 10.35 D2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R U B' L' F B U2 D F2 D' F' R' B' R B2 L F' L2 D L'
12. 11.15 L D2 U L2 F U2 R2 D' R' D' B' L F' U2 F' L B' U F L2 U2 L' U B F
13. 10.18 R' L2 U' L2 B' R' B' R2 L B R2 L' D2 F D R B' R2 U2 L2 F2 R D' F' U2
14. 12.28 B2 L' F2 U' R F2 D2 F U D' F' R2 B' D2 B L' U R F L2 F L R D U
15. 11.41 D2 F U D' L' D2 B2 D' R' B' U B2 F2 L' R2 U F U' R' B' U L R2 D2 U'
16. 12.57 D2 U' R U2 F2 B' U2 L R2 U2 F2 B' R2 L' U' L F' U' R D2 L2 B2 L F' U'
17. 10.81 L' U2 B2 L D2 U' L' R' F' B' R' F L B F2 R2 F2 R U F2 U B' R D' L
18. 10.10 L' R' F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B D U B2 D B U' L2 U2 B U2 F' D2 L2 R' D2 B2 F'
19. 12.74 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R' U R B' R2 F L U F U2 F2 L' D B2 R2 L2 U B2 L' U2
20. 11.82 B2 F U2 D' L' D2 B' R' U' D' F2 B' R2 F B' U2 R' B R F L2 D B' U2 L
21. 10.75 D B' D2 R D2 L' D2 R D2 B' L2 B R L' D' R' U2 L D B2 L' U F2 R2 F
22. 13.60 F R U2 D2 R2 U F2 B2 R L' B L B' R2 L2 U B D' F D U' F B D L
23. 10.97 R2 F' U2 F D B F' D2 B' D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 R L2 B' D2 R B
24. 11.99 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 R F2 R2 F B D R' L2 B2 D U' B2 U B' F2 R U2 B F2 R2
25. 11.84 D' B' U2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 D' U' L' F' U' D' L U L2 D' U2 F' R' U' L' D U
26. 11.80 F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L F' B2 D B' L B R' L2 B' U R2 B2 F2 R2 F2
27. 10.00 D' L2 D F2 R2 D2 U' B R D' U B' L2 D' U2 F2 U F2 B D2 B L' B2 R F2
28. 13.85 R2 D B' R2 B2 L' D2 R' F' B' D2 R' B R' L' B' L2 D F U2 R2 L U B R'
29. 11.71 B2 F D L' B2 U' B' R2 B F2 D' F2 D' R U2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U'
30. 15.92 L R D2 U2 F' L' U2 R D2 L U2 R F2 B' D2 U2 L2 D B U2 F R' F U F2
31. 10.33 F2 L2 R' D2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 U' R L2 B' U B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D R2 L
32. 13.68 L' B D L F U2 L B' U F2 L' R2 D2 U2 L F2 D' R B2 L' F R B R U'
33. 12.40 U2 L' U F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 D F U2 F L' R' F' D R' L F2 L' R' B2 L2
34. 13.51 D R2 U2 D2 R2 D L' R' U D' F2 U2 B F R2 L' D' B F2 U2 F D2 L2 U D'
35. (17.13) L D2 L' R' U' L' R2 D R2 B D U F R B' L B2 F' D' L2 D' F L' F B
36. 9.77 D' F2 U2 B L2 R' B U' L' D2 F' L B D2 F2 B' U' B L B L F U2 L2 U'
37. 10.24 B2 D R2 B R' F B R' F R2 D2 U' R2 U2 D' F2 U' B2 L' F2 L' D' R' D2 U2
38. 11.93 U B2 L2 B L F2 L' U' D2 B' R U D2 F2 R L D U' R' D' R' F' U F2 U
39. 12.56 L B' U2 L B' L' F2 U2 R L D' F' U' F' B L U R' B R2 B' R U D' L
40. 12.67 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 D L F2 U' F2 L' U' R' D' U' F D B2 D' R2 U L' U' B2 L'
41. (8.42) D' B R' U L' R2 F' D F' U B2 U' F U' R F2 R' D' U2 B' L B' L2 U' L'
42. 10.39 F' L B2 R2 L' U2 F B L B R L' F L R F U' D2 R' L2 F U' L' R U
43. 15.97 F D' U L B U' F2 B U2 B' U2 R D L' B2 U F2 L B R' L B U' F2 D'
44. 12.21 U' F2 D' L2 D L R' D2 U F' L D2 U2 B2 L' R2 B' D2 U' R F U B D' U'
45. 12.85 F D' R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B F L' R' D B' F' U L R2 U R2 F' B2 D' L' F2 R
46. 11.19 D U2 F U2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 D F2 R2 F' B' D2 U' R U2 L B' R2
47. 11.78 L2 B2 U L2 R B' U F R2 U' B' R2 U2 D2 R' D L' B2 D B' L U2 F' U' D2
48. 12.13 F B U D' F' B' U' R U2 F' U' D' F D' R' D B2 D' F2 B2 D R2 L' D' F'
49. 9.70 F2 B2 R U2 R2 D F' D B' L U2 R2 B2 U L' F R' D R2 F D2 F' R2 F2 D
50. 12.87 R' F' B2 R' U2 R2 B R' F' D' F2 D2 F B2 D' R B F' D' F' R' L' F' D' F


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> number of times: 50/50
> 
> best time: 8.42
> 
> session mean: 11.89



Thanks for making me feel an even bigger pathetic loser!  

Seriously: Well done man! You are an ispiration!


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 21, 2010)

I know this won't mean anything to you beasts out there, but...

OMG I JUST GOT MY FIRST SUB 6 ON MEGAMINX!!!!1!111!!1onehundredandeleven!!!!!!!!

WOOT!

Oh you want the time?

5:49.83


----------



## ianini (Mar 21, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.97
1. 3.53 F R2 U' F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 
2. (1.56) F' U' F' R F' U2 F U' 
3. (5.71) U' R F' U2 R F' U' R U' 
4. 4.78 F2 R2 F' U2 F U' R2 F2 
5. 3.59 F U' R2 F2 R' F U' R2 U2 

I love ortega!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I just modded a Rubik's Brand 3x3.
> ...



I just lubed my brand-new modded storebought with Jig-A-Loo, and now it can cut corners at MORE than 45 degrees. It turns super fast, but if you get a lock-up, it gives you an eight piece pop. Faster than any cube I've touched in my life. When you cut a corner, you can actually feel this springs move in your hands.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 22, 2010)

sq-1 avg12: 28.87

29.12, 31.85, (37.28), 33.00, 29.27, 29.51, (20.15), 33.38, 24.71, 25.69, 23.27, 28.88



Spoiler



1. 29.12 (4,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,4) / (2,2) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (-4,4) / (2,-2) / (-4,6) / (4,-4) / (-2,4) / (-2,5) / (-3,1)
2. 31.85 (0,5) / (4,-2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,6) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-5,4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-1) / (-2,2) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) /
3. (37.28) (-2,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,6) / (-3,-5) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (5,-2) / (5,-2) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-5,6) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,6)
4. 33.00 (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (4,5) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-5,-3) / (6,6) / (6,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (5,0)
5. 29.27 (3,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (1,6) / (-4,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (2,3) / (6,-4) / (1,-2) / (5,0) /
6. 29.51 (-5,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,5) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (5,1) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (-4,-3) / (-4,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-4) / (5,-1) / (0,5)
7. (20.15) (-3,5) / (-2,4) / (6,-3) / (5,2) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (-5,1) / (0,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,3) / (6,-4)
8. 33.38 (4,2) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,5) / (-5,-2) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,6) / (-4,4) / (0,-1) / (1,4) / (6,4) /
9. 24.71 (6,3) / (3,3) / (5,6) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /
10. 25.69 (6,6) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (4,-5) / (-3,2) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (5,0) /
11. 23.27 (3,2) / (6,4) / (0,-3) / (6,5) / (-2,1) / (2,-3) / (3,1) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,-4) / (1,-4) / (2,6) / (1,-4) / (0,-2) / (-1,-5)
12. 28.88 (-2,5) / (6,-3) / (-5,6) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (-4,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (5,4) / (6,3) / (-5,2) / (-4,5) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (-5,-4)



avg5: 24.56

(20.15), (33.38), 24.71, 25.69, 23.27



Spoiler



1. (20.15) (-3,5) / (-2,4) / (6,-3) / (5,2) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (-5,1) / (0,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,3) / (6,-4)
2. (33.38) (4,2) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,5) / (-5,-2) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,6) / (-4,4) / (0,-1) / (1,4) / (6,4) /
3. 24.71 (6,3) / (3,3) / (5,6) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /
4. 25.69 (6,6) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (4,-5) / (-3,2) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (5,0) /
5. 23.27 (3,2) / (6,4) / (0,-3) / (6,5) / (-2,1) / (2,-3) / (3,1) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,-4) / (1,-4) / (2,6) / (1,-4) / (0,-2) / (-1,-5) ]


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 22, 2010)

4x4 average of 12 - 1:37.02
Plenty of room for improvement


----------



## ianini (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy s**t! I'm actually not that bad with 2x2 ortega!

Session average: 3.61
1. (1.86) F R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U' 
2. 3.35 U' R U' R' U2 R F' R U2 R 
3. (6.11) U' F' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 R 
4. 3.66 U2 R U R' F U' F U' 
5. 3.82 R U2 F U' F U2 F2 R' 

Only 1 lucky solve.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2010)

18.36 a5 on camera as a challenge


----------



## mande (Mar 22, 2010)

3x3 OH avg 12 33.49. Possibly a PB, previous PB was also 33.xx.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 33.49
1. 31.53 R L2 F' L R' D' B2 L' B' U' D L F R2 F R B R F' R2 U' F2 B' L2 R2
2. (28.90) F R2 F2 L' B2 D U B' F2 R2 B L' F' B2 L' F U' F2 U2 R' L2 B F' D2 B
3. 36.27 R' L' B2 L R2 F' R D' U2 L' B2 U2 B F' L F' D' B' F' D L' D R2 F2 U'
4. 39.29 F2 D2 R D' U2 L2 B D' F' B D U R2 F2 U' D2 R2 D2 U F R' D' U' L' D
5. 34.80 L' D L R' D' R' L2 U2 D F' B R' U2 R L' B' D2 L' U R L D2 U B2 F2
6. 32.21 B' F' R F2 D2 R F B D' B F' R U B D2 B' D2 L2 U' R' B2 L2 B F R2
7. 33.90 U2 F U2 F' D B D2 F' D' B' D2 U' L U2 B2 U2 R' U' L2 F' R L B2 R2 F2
8. 29.26 U' B R L' F U2 R B' U2 F B R' L' D2 L2 D R' D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U R'
9. 34.26 U2 F2 L' D' F' U' R2 L U2 D2 L' F D' R B' U' R' U L2 D U' R' L B2 L'
10. (44.08) L2 F L B D' F' B L' B' U2 B U L' F2 U' B' L' F2 L U' R2 L' B L2 D2
11. 32.90 U2 R U R2 F2 L' F' L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 B' U' B F' D2 L B2 L' F2 L' B' U'
12. 30.47 D R' F' D' B' U' F' R2 F2 B' R L F' R' L' D2 R2 F B R L2 U' L' R U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2010)

FAILURE.


Average of 5: 10.39
1. 8.24 F D' F' U R2 D2 R U' B' D2 B' D2 U F2 U R F2 R D2 U F2 U2 D F R
2. (13.02) F2 U2 R' F' D' B' F U' L' D' L' D' R D R' D2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' U2 D2 F' B
3. 12.80 U' D2 B2 F2 L' R' F L2 D R U' L F2 R' B2 U B L' F L F' U F2 R2 F
4. 10.11 B2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 F' R' F B D R2 F D U R2 U2 F B L2 B' D' R' U2 B'
5. (8.10) U' R D R2 F' U D2 R L' U' D' L B F2 L' D' U2 L U D' B' U' B' D' F2 

8.10 was OLL skip. 8.24 was NL PB.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2010)

ianini said:


> Holy s**t! I'm actually not that bad with 2x2 ortega!
> 
> Session average: 3.61
> 1. (1.86) F R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U'
> ...



Er, good job, but you do realize avg5 of 2x2 is like single solve of 3x3, right? There's still a huge amount of luck in it. Basically, avg5 doesn't count. You have to at least do an avg12 if you want to know how fast you are.


----------



## joey (Mar 22, 2010)

ianini said:


> Holy s**t! I'm actually not that bad with 2x2 ortega!
> 
> Session average: 3.61
> 1. (1.86) F R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U'
> ...


avg12 por favor.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2010)

4x4.

number of times: 30/30
best time: 48.84
worst time: 1:13.35

current avg5: 59.31 (σ = 6.15)
best avg5: 54.77 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 57.75 (σ = 5.61)
best avg12: 56.47 (σ = 4.94)

session avg: 59.16 (σ = 5.92)
session mean: 59.29


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

Average of 5: 18.39
1. 18.35 D' B' D2 U' F2 D B F' R D F' D2 U' R F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U R' B' R'
2. (18.74) D F D L' R' U2 F D L2 D B2 D B' R2 L2 F U R' F2 D' F2 L F' R2 U'
3. (18.20) D F U2 L2 U' D' L2 B U2 R' U' D2 F2 U' L' R2 B' U' R2 B2 U2 L' U B' R
4. 18.36 D2 F U2 R' D' B' L' D2 R' D B2 D2 U2 B2 U' R D B D2 U2 F2 D2 L' R U'
5. 18.45 F L2 F2 L' B D2 L R U D R' U' B2 R' B' D L' U' B D U' F2 R2 D B2 

Woot


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 22, 2010)

4x4 PB single - 1:15.91

4x4 PB avg of 5 - 1:29.52
1:23.81
(1:17.11)
(1:43.94)
1:27.33
1:37.41

4x4 PB avg of 12 - 1:31.33
(1:15.91)
(1:49.56)
1:22.36
1:37.46
1:29.36
1:36.75
1:37.81
1:23.81
1:17.11
1:43.94
1:27.33
1:37.41


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Average of 5: 18.39
> 1. 18.35 D' B' D2 U' F2 D B F' R D F' D2 U' R F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U R' B' R'
> 2. (18.74) D F D L' R' U2 F D L2 D B2 D B' R2 L2 F U R' F2 D' F2 L F' R2 U'
> 3. (18.20) D F U2 L2 U' D' L2 B U2 R' U' D2 F2 U' L' R2 B' U' R2 B2 U2 L' U B' R
> ...



What was the SD?


----------



## Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Avg 5 (Roux of course)

26.26, 42.49, 33.25, 38.46, 39.66
Avg: 37.12


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 22, 2010)

My first 2x2x2 Statistics:

Average: 25.71
Standard Deviation: 6.31
Best Time: 18.95
Worst Time: 40.61

I think this 2x2x2 may be a good tool to become color neutral


----------



## ianini (Mar 22, 2010)

joey said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Holy s**t! I'm actually not that bad with 2x2 ortega!
> ...



I will try my best to do that.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 22, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 14.15
Standard Deviation: 2.31
Best Time: 8.76
Worst Time: 18.89
Parities: 24
Individual Times: 14.37, 12.64, 12.84, 15.17, 14.18, 13.54, 16.24, 15.56, 12.21, 17.40, 16.57, 16.76, (18.89), 14.50, 11.83, 14.44, 9.20, 16.34, 11.12, 11.49, 13.52, (8.76), 16.83, 18.64, 13.17, 16.31, 14.26, 14.04, 12.69, 12.56, 16.69, 13.98, 14.07, 13.92, 16.68, 15.04, 13.11, 13.67, 14.10, 9.99, 17.48, 12.09, 12.02, 11.46, 15.24, 16.36, 13.84, 17.59, 12.06, 12.05

Sq1 obv. I need to practice more for comp.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 22, 2010)

ianini said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...




No offense, but I would consider at least 3 of those scrambles lucky when using Ortega. I'd also like to see your solution for the 1.86s solve. I'm also having trouble believing all of those easy first face scrambles popped up within 5 solves like that.


----------



## ianini (Mar 22, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



I don't recall the solution to the first solve, and yes, they all happened to appear in this average of 5. Sometimes I just get very difficult scrambles and sometimes I get easy scrambles. Plus, I don't use ortega for every solve. For instance, if I get a 3 or so move first layer, then I'll use LBL. And if I get a 2 move face, then I'll use ortega. And doesn't a lucky solve mean a skipped step, not just an easy scramble without skips?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


This. Optimal scramble was 10 moves, so unless you have very good tps, which I guess is slightly implied by a sub 4 average using Ortega. My guess is you scrambled wrong, because even though I haven't tried the scramble, it is unlikely you would have an optimal solution.


----------



## ianini (Mar 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



And this could very well be the case. It was late at night and I don't have the best eyesight. I could have easily made a move that had a prime symbol next to it and just had done a normal move, which could have resulted in a wrong move. I'n not trying to cheat or anything, I just could've made a mistake. If you want me to take this average down, then I will.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2010)

probably scrambled as F R2 U F R2 F2 R' U R2 U' or something.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got my LL 2x2. Purple is really throwing me off. I use LBL, I don't even know Ortega.

A80: 7.63
A50: 7.17
A12: 6.33
A5: 5.26
PB: 0.10

*A12*


Spoiler



Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 6.33
Best Time: 3.12
Worst Time: 9.26
Standard Deviation: 1.5 (24.2%)

1. (3.12) R' U' F U'
2. 6.08 R2 U2 R' U' R' F U2 F U'
3. 7.97 U R2 U2 R' U' F' U2 R F2
4. 3.95 U' F R' U R' F2 R' F2 R2
5. (9.26) U R U' R' F2 R' F' U2 F U2
6. 4.08 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F2 U2 R'
7. 5.04 R U2 R F2 R' U R U2 F2
8. 6.66 U F2 U2 F' R' F U2 F U2
9. 7.11 U R U' F R U R2 F' R' U2
10. 6.37 R F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U 
11. 7.04 F' U F' U R' F' R' F U2
12. 9.01 R2 F U' R2 U' F


*A5*


Spoiler



Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Best Average of 5: 5.26
Best Time: 3.95
Worst Time: 9.26
Standard Deviation: 1.1 (20.2%)

1. (3.95) U' F R' U R' F2 R' F2 R2
2. (9.26) U R U' R' F2 R' F' U2 F U2
3. 4.08 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F2 U2 R'
4. 5.04 R U2 R F2 R' U R U2 F2
5. 6.66 U F2 U2 F' R' F U2 F U2


*PB*


Spoiler



9. 0.10 R


Done with cTimer. I'm pretty sure that PB is lucky.

Oh yea, and fixed colours. I'm getting there Feliks.


----------



## Escher (Mar 23, 2010)

z' y U F' U R2 U' forces a sune CLL. I got 2.3x on that scramble with that solution.

(Re: the 1.86 solve)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 23, 2010)

ianini said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



No, I'm not asking you to take it down or anything. I was just pointing out that your claim of only 1 lucky solve when you had two 1-turn faces and an OLL skip (assuming you chose the same Ortega solution as I) was incorrect.

Getting lucky is not a crime


----------



## ianini (Mar 23, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



It isn't.


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh yeah baby.. lol.. Just got back my edison and broke the sub-30 point! That's down 10 seconds from last week!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 23, 2010)

16.64 average of 12!!! (previous best was 16.95)

Average: 16.64
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 13.38
Worst Time: 19.88
Individual Times:
1. 15.56	R' D' F L2 B' D' B2 F' U2 B F' U' F' L' R' B2 F D2 U2 B F' R2 D B2 L2
2. 17.88	D2 B2 F' L F D B R D B2 L' F L R' B2 F2 L' D L' R2 B2 F D2 B' U'
3. 18.30	B' F' D2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B' F2 D' L2 B U2 B U B' L2 U' B' D U2 R F'
4. 18.55	B2 L R2 B' F' L2 B' F' R2 B' F D2 U' B L R' B U B F L R' D' U2 L2
5. 13.40	L' B2 F R' B2 F2 L2 R' B F L' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B F' L R B' F
6.(13.38)	R' B F' D2 U2 F2 R U L' R U2 B R2 D' L2 R F2 L R' B' F L' B F2 L2
7. 17.90	F D2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R F' U2 B' F U' B' F D2 U' L2 F' L' F D U' R2 B
8. 15.83	L' F L' U' R2 D U B2 F' D2 B2 F' U' L U F' U' R2 U' R D2 U B L' R2
9.(19.88)	L F D' U' B R' D B2 F D2 L' D F L B2 D F2 R' B2 D' U2 B' F R' U'
10. 14.55	D' B' F2 R2 B2 F D2 U L U' B' F2 L2 R2 D' B' L2 D2 U2 R2 D' U' L' U' F2
11. 16.41	D' L2 R B2 D' B' F L2 D B L R B L2 D' U' L' R B2 F' L' D U B2 D'
12. 18.00	R' D' B' F2 R2 B F R2 U2 R D' U R F D' B R' F' D U L' R' D2 B' F

The 2 13's were both PLL skips 

EDIT: This is my first PB avg of 12 with a stackmat


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Whoo!

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.54
worst time: 33.74

current avg5: 22.85 (σ = 1.73)
best avg5: 18.79 (σ = 1.67)

current avg12: 22.86 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 21.26 (σ = 3.07)

current avg100: 23.39 (σ = 3.14)
best avg100: 23.39 (σ = 3.14)

session avg: 23.39 (σ = 3.14)
session mean: 23.43



Spoiler



Session average: 23.39
1. 23.76 D B U2 R' D2 L' U' D2 R D L2 F' R2 B2 D F D' L2 F U2 L U2 R' L D' 
2. 22.24 D' B U2 B F U B2 F L U2 B F2 L' R F' D2 U2 B R2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 
3. 23.05 L D B F2 D R' U R2 D' L2 F2 D2 F' B D2 U B' U D B2 L R U' B' F2 
4. 23.86 R B' R2 U B2 D2 R L2 D F B L2 F2 B R' L U' R' D2 R2 D F D L' B 
5. 18.12 L2 R' F' R' B2 L' F' U2 L2 F' R' B2 U' L' R' D' L' B' R2 D U' R' L2 D2 L 
6. 24.60 B' U2 D' L2 R' F2 U' L2 F' B' D B' L' D2 F' U F2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 U' F2 D' 
7. 23.76 R L2 D2 L' B' F2 L F U2 B' L U D' F' R2 D' B2 F' U F B' D' F' B' R' 
8. 23.92 U B R' B' R' D' R F B' R2 B2 R2 D2 R D L2 F' B D2 U2 F' U' D2 R' D' 
9. 18.36 U' B' R2 D' B' U' L' D' U B2 R' U' R U2 D' R2 F D B2 R' L2 B2 D' L B2 
10. 23.92 D F2 B D2 U2 B R' D' L2 R D2 U' B' R B U B U D2 B' R2 D' U' L2 F2 
11. 24.33 L U' B2 U' R L2 D2 F2 B' D' U' B' F2 U B U' F' D F2 D U2 F L' U' B2 
12. 25.55 L B L2 F2 U L D' F' B D' F' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B R2 L' D' B D2 U B' R' 
13. 24.02 R D2 B D2 U' F' L B' L B2 R' B D U' R U' L2 R D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L' 
14. 22.24 L D F2 U2 L F U' F2 U R' L U2 F' D' B2 U' F2 D L2 F D B L' D2 B2 
15. 25.37 U2 B' D' L U R D' U' B' L2 D B L D U B' F' D' R F U' D' R D2 F2 
16. 21.52 D' R U D2 F' L' D F' B2 R2 F R2 F R' U F' B2 U2 B2 L F2 B' L F' D2 
17. 22.99 D' U L2 F U R2 B D' U2 F2 U R D U' B2 F R2 L F' B U' B L B R' 
18. 26.49 D L U L R' U' F' U2 L' B' L F' D' F L' U D L2 F D F D' F' R2 D 
19. 28.37 F R L F L U D2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 U' D2 F' D L R' B R' L B F2 R' D 
20. 21.32 U L' U L2 D B D R' U' L2 U2 F B' U' B2 D2 R2 B2 F' R' D2 F L D' U' 
21. 22.63 D' L' B' D R' U D' B2 F R' U R2 L' B' R F U R2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 U2 L 
22. 23.43+ F2 L' D' L2 B L' U R F' D' L' D F' U D2 B' U B2 U L U B' L' U2 R 
23. 18.24 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R L2 U' L F U2 F' L2 R B2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 R2 U' 
24. 27.84 D2 F D2 B2 F' U' L2 D' R2 F' L2 U R' D2 R2 U2 B F' D' U' L' R' F' U2 R' 
25. 25.87+ B U B F U D L' U F2 R L U' F' D' L2 B' F L2 B' D L B F2 U' L' 
26. 27.36 F' R2 L' D B2 L U L2 R' F2 B R U2 F2 U B' R' D' L' F L R2 B2 U' F' 
27. 17.94 B' R' B D B2 L' F R B' U F' U2 R2 F' L' R D' B D' F D2 F2 R2 L2 B2 
28. 24.13 F' U R L' D L2 F' B2 D' F D U R' U L2 D B2 F' L' B L2 R B2 F2 L' 
29. 30.15 U' D2 R D' B' U' B U' F2 D' B L B R U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 R' U D F B 
30. 29.41 L' B U2 B D' F' B L2 F2 U' F2 R B2 F' L' B U L' D B' U2 R F2 B' D 
31. 19.30 L2 R F2 B R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D B R2 F U D2 B U' F D R' D' L U' F2 R 
32. 23.90 L B' F' D R B F2 R B R U D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D' F R F D2 U' L' 
33. 22.94 F2 R' U' F2 B2 R' L' B D' L' D L2 B2 F R B2 U F R F2 B2 L' D2 L2 B 
34. 23.25 F R2 L2 F R U2 L' F L U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 L D2 L D' F' L B2 L 
35. (33.74) F' B' L F' D L' R' F' R2 D2 L U' B F2 R' B2 D2 F' D' R' U2 B2 D R2 U 
36. 27.88 U L' U' B' D2 B2 U D2 R2 D' L' R' U B D' L2 D' L' F' B U D L' U B 
37. 20.94 L2 D R2 L' B L U2 D2 L' D' L' U2 D2 B D F R2 B R U D' L B D2 L2 
38. 23.91 F2 D2 U2 F' B' U B U2 L2 B U B R2 F' D' L2 R2 B2 R F' U2 D' R' D L' 
39. 20.75 F R' U F D F D2 B F2 L D' R' U' F B R' B U2 L' F' U2 L2 R' D' F' 
40. 23.43 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 B D U B' D' R2 L U R2 B L B2 L B' L U' F D2 R U' 
41. 31.03 B' D' U2 R U B2 L' R2 U2 B' U' F2 L' U L' F' L2 B' F L' D2 B' R2 D B 
42. 25.59 R B' R U' L' U2 R2 L2 F D U2 B2 U2 D' R D' U' L B D B U R2 F' L2 
43. 24.97 U2 F2 R2 U D' L U D L F' R' U L' B2 U2 L2 R D U' B D2 B' F' R2 L' 
44. 26.98 R' D R' B U2 L U2 B2 F' U2 D B' D' B' D' U2 F2 U' R' D2 F2 B U B U' 
45. 23.51 B2 F2 D U F R U' R' F U2 F2 R F' L2 B2 F R2 B' F R' D2 L2 R F' L 
46. 26.25 B D2 R' B2 D' R F B D' U2 R U2 L D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F R' B R B' D2 
47. 17.73 F' B R F' D' L U' L2 F2 B R2 U2 D' F L' U' R B D2 B2 L2 D F U2 D' 
48. 19.95 D F' D U F' B2 U2 D2 F D2 B' D B2 R2 D' L D' U L F2 R2 F R' L F 
49. 23.05 F L' U2 F U' L' R' U' L2 D' L' U' D F R2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' U' B2 L' U R2 
50. 19.69 R' D' L2 B R U D' F L2 B2 L2 D2 R' B R L2 F2 L' F2 L' R2 U2 F D L' 
51. 25.24 U' L R' U' R2 L D2 F D2 L2 F' U B2 D' L R2 U' D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 U R 
52. 26.48 R2 D B2 D F2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 B F' L D' B' D2 F2 R2 F R D' R L2 F L' 
53. 24.96 F' L2 F D' B' R' F2 U B2 R2 D2 L' U' L2 B2 F2 U' B F2 D2 F2 B2 L' U R 
54. 20.11 R' F' U F2 R B D' F2 U' F' U2 F D' F2 L' F2 R' L2 F' U' L F B' D F2 
55. 21.90 R' U L' B' F L D U' R B2 L2 D' R' U D2 F L' B' R F2 D F B U' L' 
56. 23.87 F D F' U L' R2 D2 F B2 L D2 R D L2 D2 F B R2 F L U' F' R' B' F 
57. 25.81 L B' F R' U2 B2 R' F' U R' D2 R B D' R2 F2 U2 D R2 D' R L2 F' D' R' 
58. 26.97 F' B' R2 U B R2 L2 B L' R D2 F' U2 B' R' B U' B U F B' U2 R' D R2 
59. 25.57 U2 L2 U L' B' U D L U' L' B' F2 D' B2 L' U2 F L' R2 F' L2 D' F' R' D 
60. 24.79 B' U2 F2 U' F' U L F L2 D U F2 L B' R' F2 R D R2 D' U' L2 R U2 R 
61. 22.86 D' U' R' U L R' F B R' F' U' F D' B2 L2 U' D' L' F' L R2 U F2 R B' 
62. 20.96 F2 D' L' B' F2 R2 D R' L' B U' F B2 L' U' B R F U2 R D F2 L2 R2 B2 
63. 24.69 F2 R2 F U2 B2 L D L U' L' R' B R2 D2 U2 L R U' F2 U2 F2 B' L2 U F2 
64. 21.66 B F' D R2 F' R L' B F2 R D F' D' U2 F L' D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' U L F2 
65. 19.96 U L2 D U F2 D2 F R2 D L B F D F' L2 R F2 B' D F' B' D' R' U2 L 
66. 18.39 F R' L2 F' L F' R2 B2 F2 R F U' D' F' B L2 U F' D U B' R U L' R2 
67. 20.39 R' L F D B' U2 L2 D' R2 B R' L' F2 B' U' B L2 B2 U2 B' L' F' R2 D2 L' 
68. 21.44 B L' R2 D2 F' L2 D' L F' B D B' R2 D' B2 F R2 L2 D U' L2 U L2 U' D' 
69. 24.20 B' R' L D2 F' L' F D2 U2 R L2 F R2 U2 D' F2 B2 U' D' L' F2 D2 B L' D 
70. 27.31 U2 B D R' L' B2 R' F' U' B2 F' D U F' L' D' F2 U' F L U2 R2 U L' U' 
71. 22.73 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' F D' F' B L' F B' L D' L' F R2 U' L' B2 F' D2 U R' 
72. 28.80 R B U' D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 F' L U B' L F' U' R2 B R' L F' U' F' 
73. 21.36 R F R' B2 L' U' F2 L D2 B L2 R2 U2 D B2 F' R L' B L D2 L D' L2 F 
74. 21.27 L F' D2 L2 F L2 R2 F U F2 U' B U2 D' R' D2 B2 L F2 D U F R' B R 
75. 23.11 R L' U D2 F' D2 U' F R U2 L' R2 F R2 D2 B2 F' D' B' F2 R U D R U' 
76. 21.10 F B' L' R U F' L2 R U R2 U2 B2 F' R' D F' L' R B F2 U R2 U2 B U 
77. 27.72 F' B U' D2 L' F' D U' B R2 B2 R L D2 L' B U2 B' F' U F2 B U2 D' R' 
78. 18.41 U D2 R' L' B' U B' R' D L F2 U' D' L' F2 D' L U' L' F2 D2 F2 L2 F L 
79. 30.21 D2 L2 F2 R D L R U F2 D2 B' R D R2 B2 U2 D' L D' F' B2 R L U L 
80. 19.89 F' L' F2 L U2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 F U' F U B L2 R2 U L' R2 B' R' D U2 F 
81. 20.95 B U2 F2 B' R B' L D B2 L' F' D' R F U D' B' U' B F2 U2 R' F' U' D 
82. (16.54) D' R' U L' B D2 B R2 U F2 U F' U' D L2 D2 L R' B' D B D R' U2 L' 
83. 18.55 B2 F' D2 U' F B2 L' F' B' D F' U B L2 U2 B2 R F B2 L' D F2 R' D2 B2 
84. 24.76 U2 F2 U R U2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 R D' L2 U L' B2 L' F2 B' R' D F' D2 F D 
85. 16.88 D2 B D' L2 U2 R' L' B2 R F D F' B R' B2 L D B2 F L2 F D2 B R U 
86. 28.37 R2 U2 D B' R2 F2 L' R' F' B' R2 L F2 D' B U2 B F' R2 B L2 F' L2 F D2 
87. 22.91 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 D L2 U D' B' F R B' L2 U L' D R2 B U2 B F2 U R2 B2 
88. 23.88 D U' R' U' F' B2 U B F' L2 U R' B' F U' F2 L2 U L2 B' R' F D2 B D' 
89. 24.47 R' B L2 B' D' U2 R' D L2 B' L D U F' U' B R D' R' U D R L F' L' 
90. 17.67 B F' L2 F' D B2 U F U2 F2 L B R F2 L2 B F U2 R' F L F B' U2 R2 
91. 27.82 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R D L' R' B2 D' B' D2 B D' L R' U2 B U2 D' R' L F' R 
92. 20.57 D' L B L B F' L' U F' B U B U L B F' D2 R B R2 F2 L' D' B2 R' 
93. 22.42 D2 F' D U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' B U' F U F' B' L' U2 B' L2 U2 F D F2 L' U 
94. 23.48 B' R' D' F2 R' B D2 R' U F' B2 R2 F' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F R F D' B2 L' 
95. 20.82 U2 D B2 F2 L' U R B' L2 B2 L U' F R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 R U R2 L 
96. 20.59 D' R' B F R2 U' D2 R' F2 U' L2 R' B R2 L2 F2 L B2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 L' B 
97. 21.21 R' U F' R L B' R' F2 U2 F D' U' R' B' R' F' D U B' L U B2 F2 D' B2 
98. 22.10 B2 F' D2 B' R L D U' L' B F U R B F' L2 B L' D2 B R' D2 B U2 D' 
99. 25.25 F2 L' U F2 L2 B2 U' B' R2 D F' R2 U2 B2 U' B' F R U2 R' L F2 U F2 R 
100. 27.66 U R F' D R' B F2 D2 F' U' L' U2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 U F' R' U2 F' R' D2 L2



Beat my old PB a100 by 1.32 seconds!

Nice sub-20 RA5 too.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2010)

times (reset):
22.36, 19.80, 17.42, 22.59, 16.08, 20.87, 15.78, 16.86, 18.15, 24.17, 15.46, 19.38, 12.13, 20.74

stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 12.13
worst time: 24.17

current mean of 3: 17.42 (σ = 3.78)
best mean of 3: 15.65 (σ = 2.96)

current avg5: 18.53 (σ = 2.24)
best avg5: 16.93 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 18.33 (σ = 2.33)
best avg12: 18.24 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 18.79 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 18.70
Where did all this come from??? 12.13 was U R U2 R' WV case, but I wouldn't have usually inserted it that way, so I feel it's non-lucky.

Pb NL single, a5, and a12 by a long way. So just to sum it up, 12.13 single nl, 16.93 a5, 18.24 a12, beating 13.80 nl single (only gotten a week or two ago) 17.72 a5 (only a week or two ago) and 19.04 a12 (a few weeks ago).

IAmHappy.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 23, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> times (reset):
> 22.36, 19.80, 17.42, 22.59, 16.08, 20.87, 15.78, 16.86, 18.15, 24.17, 15.46, 19.38, 12.13, 20.74
> 
> stats: (hide)
> ...



You should be happy, I'm not spending much time on speed now, however when I do, my time are a bit slower then usual because I've decided to start solving the cross on the bottom.

Good stuff, now all your pb singles and avgs are better then mine


----------



## Xprime7 (Mar 23, 2010)

Cube with elbows (yeah I know totally pointless), in 12 minutes. But this is why: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Zero_Punctuation#Crysis


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 23, 2010)

Xprime7 said:


> Cube with elbows (yeah I know totally pointless), in 12 minutes. But this is why: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Zero_Punctuation#Crysis



Haha , I have to try that.

[EDIT] 13.20.42, there was no way I was ganna risk having elbow amnesia so I used 2 look OLL and simplified the V perm to an N with a Ua perm.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 23, 2010)

WOOT!!!
2x2 OH:

Average of 5: 6.21
1. (19.16) R2 U2 R U F2 R U' R'
2. (4.59) F R' F' U F' R F' U R2
3. 5.02 U2 F R' U F2 U R F'
4. 7.17 R2 F2 R' F2 R U' R2 F U'
5. 6.43 U2 R U' F' R2 F' U R' U' 

(4.59), 5.02, 7.17, 6.43, 11.34, 11.32, (14.15), 7.18, 6.51, 8.28, 6.29, 11.77 = 8.13


EDIT: Not possible.
I used to have one sub-100 single on Megaminx and now I did my single PB and sub-100 mean of 3!
1:39.14, 1:33.71, 1:46.97
Mean of 3: 1:39.94


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 23, 2010)

1h 40mins sandwich >_> guess the puzzle.

wtf why did i take so long? the puzzle was hard to align, and commutators gave me BIG headaches. this was done at a leisurely pace, as I do not have the stamina to go full speed >_> my brain hurts. and a 4x4 seems SOO small


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 23, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> 1h 40mins sandwich >_> guess the puzzle.
> 
> wtf why did i take so long? the puzzle was hard to align, and commutators gave me BIG headaches. this was done at a leisurely pace, as I do not have the stamina to go full speed >_> my brain hurts. and a 4x4 seems SOO small


100x100


----------



## Toad (Mar 23, 2010)

Decided to do some casual 4x4 and broke my PB single and PB average 

1:13 had OLL parity but with a PLL skip... Edge pairing on it was epic 

Average: 1:33.21
Standard Deviation: 5.22
Best Time: 1:13.14
Worst Time: 1:47.40
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:32.79 F D2 Rw B2 R' B Fw' L' R2 D Rw' B' Fw2 Uw U2 B2 F Uw' B2 F U2 B F2 R' D U' L2 Rw D U2 B2 Fw D L2 F2 D2 Uw' U2 B2 F2
2.	1:35.05	Fw2 D B' Fw F' L D Uw L2 F2 Uw' B' Fw F2 L Rw2 R D' Uw' U' Fw L R2 Fw' F2 Uw2 L F' Uw L' B2 L Fw L R2 B2 F Uw R2 D2
3.	1:38.68	L Rw2 D2 Fw' D' Uw' U2 R2 F' L2 U2 Rw U' R2 Fw' D' Uw B2 R' Fw L' D2 B' Fw' F' Rw Uw L B' F' L2 Rw R Fw F D' Rw' Fw F U'
4.	1:39.46	B' Fw' F2 D2 Uw' U2 L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw U2 B' F R' U Fw2 R2 D' B' Fw' F2 L B2 Fw Rw2 U B Fw' F D2 Uw' U B D' Uw F2 D2 Uw
5.	1:27.48	Fw R' U' L Rw R' U' Fw L Rw2 Fw2 F2 L Rw' U' Fw' F2 L Rw R U' L' Fw F U' B2 F Rw' B2 Fw' L R Fw2 Rw R D2 Uw U2 Rw' F2
6.	1:38.42	D' B2 Fw Uw U2 L' B' F L2 Fw' L R2 F R2 F D Uw2 U' L' D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw B2 D R D Uw L2 B2 D' U2 Rw D' U2 B' U Rw F
7.	1:23.90	Rw2 D2 Uw B' Uw' L U F Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 R' B2 F L' D' U2 B2 Fw' R2 Uw' L2 Rw D Rw2 B' F2 L' Rw2 Fw' F2 L D F2 D' Uw' Fw2 F2 R
8.	(1:13.14)	Fw2 F2 U' Rw D L B Fw' F U Fw2 F Rw D2 Uw F' Rw' B' Fw Rw B2 D' B2 Fw D Uw U Fw L Rw' U' L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw' U2 L'
9.	(1:47.40)	F U2 Rw U2 B2 D2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw' F' Uw L' U' L' Rw' R B L B2 R Uw' R Fw2 Uw' U2 L' D Uw2 U2 F' R' B2 F L' Rw2 R' D2 Uw U
10.	1:27.84	Uw R' U' F2 Rw Fw R Uw' U Fw Uw' L2 Uw' R D2 Uw' L' D U2 B' Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw' R Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 L2 B2 Rw2 D Uw2 U L B' Fw2 F2 Rw'
11.	1:30.90	R2 D U2 R2 B Fw' L2 R B2 Fw F Uw2 R2 Fw' D' Fw2 L B' D L Fw L Rw' U' Rw2 F R B2 D' Fw Uw U' L Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 U Rw2 R'
12.	1:37.54	F' U B U' Fw' Uw2 U' B L R F2 U' F U R B' Fw' L R2 D U2 R D2 Uw U' R' D Uw U L' B2 D U B2 Fw Rw' F D' U R'


----------



## PeterV (Mar 23, 2010)

Off sick today so decided to try a 2x2 AO100.

Best AO100 = 7.49 (σ = 2.34)
Best RAO12 = 6.40 (σ = 1.06)
Best RAO5 = 5.76 (σ = 0.30)

AO100 (7.49):


Spoiler



Statistics for 03-23-2010 14:19:06

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7.49
Standard Deviation: 2.34
Best Time: 3.42
Worst Time: 22.48
Individual Times:
1.	4.09	F U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F R2
2.	7.98	F2 U' R' F2 R U' R2
3.	6.48	R2 F R' F2 R' U F' U2
4.	7.19	F2 R F R' U2 F R U2
5.	6.14	R2 U F U' R F R2 U2 F2 U'
6.	8.36	U F2 U R2 U' F' U' F' U'
7.	8.74	F2 R2 U R' U2 R' F' U R
8.	7.83	R F R F' U2 F U2 F R2 U'
9.	5.86	R' U' R U' F2 U R2 U F
10.	6.89	R2 U F' R U' F2 R F2
11.	8.48	U' F U2 R' U F' U2 F R2 U
12.	8.17	R2 U R2 F' R' U F2 U R U'
13.	7.55	R2 F' U2 F' U2 R F U2 F' U2
14.	7.00	F' R' U2 F2 R' U F U'
15.	7.44	R F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F U2
16.	7.80	R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' F' U2
17.	8.48	F U2 F' R F R' U2 R2
18.	9.16	F' U F2 R' U R F2
19.	7.70	U2 R2 U R U' F2 R2 F' R U'
20.	5.42	U F' U2 R F R' U R2 U2
21.	5.55	R U' R2 U' F U F R2 F2 U2
22.	5.17	U' R2 U' F2 R U' F2 R' U
23.	6.30	U' R2 F' R' U' F R U' R2
24.	7.19	R2 F' R' U2 R U2 F' R'
25.	8.59	R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
26.	8.55	U2 R2 F' U F R' U' R U2
27.	7.83	U R F2 U' R2 F'
28.	5.66	U' R2 F U' F' U R' U2
29.	7.95	R F' R F U F U' R U2
30.	6.80	R' F2 U R' F' U F' U R'
31.	6.95	U' R2 U' R' F R2 U' R U2 R'
32.	8.73	R' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F
33.	22.48	U' R2 F R2 F' U F U2
34.	8.92	U' R F U R2 F' U2 F' U'
35.	9.62	F' U' F R' U F R' U R2
36.	12.16	F2 U2 R2 F' R F U F'
37.	6.59	F2 R' U R2 U' F2 R F2 R' U'
38.	5.42	U F' U2 F U F2 R' U F U
39.	8.64	F2 R' F R U' R2 F2 U R' U'
40.	7.61	F R F' U F' U' R' F2 U2
41.	5.39	U R2 U' F2 U' R F' U2
42.	6.92	F R' U R F2 U2 R2
43.	8.03	F' U' R F2 U R' F' R U'
44.	10.05	R F' R F' U' R' U2 F
45.	6.81	U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U F2 R' U'
46.	4.30	U2 F2 U' R2 U' F R2
47.	9.25	U2 F' R' F2 U R' F R U
48.	9.64	F2 R2 F' R F' U R F R'
49.	8.95	R U F2 U R2 U' F2 R F U'
50.	8.75	F U R' F' U2 R F U2 F R'
51.	7.48	R' U' F2 R F' R F2 R2 F' U'
52.	6.89	U' F2 U2 R U' F R' U2 R'
53.	5.33	R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U
54.	7.89	F R2 F' R U2 F R2 F' R'
55.	7.05	F R2 U2 F U R' F R2 U2
56.	5.95	U' R2 F U' R2 F2 U'
57.	15.64	U' R U' F R2 U F' U2 F U'
58.	6.80	R2 F R U2 F' R F' R'
59.	7.77	R2 U' R U' R2 F' R U' F2 U2
60.	3.42	F' R' U' F U' F U R2 U2
61.	5.76	U2 F U2 F' R U2 F2 U' F' U'
62.	12.33	F2 U2 F R U2 R U' R' U
63.	7.81	F U2 R' U F2 R2 U' F U2
64.	7.42	F R F R2 F U F2 U
65.	6.95	U R' F' U2 F' R F' R2
66.	7.27	F2 R2 F' U R2 U R' U'
67.	7.67	F' U2 F R U' R F U R2
68.	4.11	U F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F'
69.	5.64	F' R U F U' F2 R' F' U'
70.	8.11	R F' U F2 R U F U' F
71.	7.80	F' U2 F U' F2 R' U2 R
72.	8.67	U' R U2 R' F2 U F' U' F2
73.	4.89	U' R' U' R F2 R' F2 R' U2
74.	6.16	F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F U' F2 U2
75.	5.86	R2 U' F' U R' F' U' F2
76.	7.23	R U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R' U2
77.	7.75	F2 R' U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2
78.	5.75	U F' R F2 R F2 U F R2
79.	4.83	R' F2 R F2 R U' F R U'
80.	6.22	F' R' F U2 F' U' F2
81.	8.97	R F U2 R' U2 R F U2 R' U'
82.	6.44	U' F R' F' R2 F R' F'
83.	6.59	U' F' U' F' R F' U2
84.	7.80	F' R2 F2 U' F' R' U2
85.	6.76	F2 U2 F R F2 U' R2 U' R
86.	6.06	U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R F'
87.	8.52	R2 U F U' R F' U2 F2 R2
88.	8.19	F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F2 U
89.	7.14	R' F R2 F' R' U R' F' U'
90.	6.67	U R F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2
91.	4.70	F2 R' U' F2 U F2 R F' R
92.	7.84	R' U2 F R' F U2 F2 R' F' U'
93.	6.86	U R' F' R2 F R' U2 F2 R2
94.	10.94	U2 R' F' R' U R2 U' R'
95.	5.64	F U2 F U' F2 R U2 F' R' U'
96.	9.53	R' F2 R U' F' R F
97.	6.89	U R' U' F U2 F' U R' U'
98.	6.89	F' R2 F' R F2 R F2 R2 U2
99.	4.34	F R F' R2 U R' F' U' R'
100.	7.81	F2 R F R2 F U F U R2 U2


RAO12 (6.40):


Spoiler



Statistics for 03-23-2010 14:23:56

Average: 6.40
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 4.11
Worst Time: 8.67
Individual Times:
1.	(4.11)	U F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F'
2.	5.64	F' R U F U' F2 R' F' U'
3.	8.11	R F' U F2 R U F U' F
4.	7.80	F' U2 F U' F2 R' U2 R
5.	(8.67)	U' R U2 R' F2 U F' U' F2
6.	4.89	U' R' U' R F2 R' F2 R' U2
7.	6.16	F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F U' F2 U2
8.	5.86	R2 U' F' U R' F' U' F2
9.	7.23	R U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R' U2
10.	7.75	F2 R' U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2
11.	5.75	U F' R F2 R F2 U F R2
12.	4.83	R' F2 R F2 R U' F R U'


RAO5 (5.76):


Spoiler



Statistics for 03-23-2010 14:24:25

Average: 5.76
Standard Deviation: 0.30
Best Time: 5.17
Worst Time: 7.19
Individual Times:
1.	5.42	U F' U2 R F R' U R2 U2
2.	5.55	R U' R2 U' F U F R2 F2 U2
3.	(5.17)	U' R2 U' F2 R U' F2 R' U
4.	6.30	U' R2 F' R' U' F R U' R2
5.	(7.19)	R2 F' R' U2 R U2 F' R'


All averages are PB's, so I'm quite happy with this. Really is time to learn a better method than LBL, though


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

PeterV said:


> Off sick today so decided to try a 2x2 AO100.
> 
> Best AO100 = 7.49 (σ = 2.34)
> Best RAO12 = 6.40 (σ = 1.06)
> Best RAO5 = 5.76 (σ = 0.30)



How long have you been 2x2ing, and what method do you use?

EDIT: Ahhh, I'm in the same boat as you. If you see my post a few pages back, we're pretty much even.


----------



## PeterV (Mar 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > Off sick today so decided to try a 2x2 AO100.
> ...



I dont' really recall how long I've been 2x2ing, maybe a year or two. Haven't taken it too seriously until recently (I think I've decided it's my favourite puzzle, as I stink @ 3x3 ).

I'm using LBL but want to make the transition to CLL. I started learning it a while back but got busy and had to abandon it. I think I'll get back into after TOS this Saturday.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

PeterV said:


> I dont' really recall how long I've been 2x2ing, maybe a year or two. Haven't taken it too seriously until recently (I think I've decided it's my favourite puzzle, as I stink @ 3x3 ).



Good luck!


----------



## joey (Mar 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > I dont' really recall how long I've been 2x2ing, maybe a year or two. Haven't taken it too seriously until recently (I think I've decided it's my favourite puzzle, as I stink @ 3x3 ).
> ...



WOW </sarcasm>


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

joey said:


> WOW </sarcasm>



If you didn't notice, I was sarcastic too.


----------



## PeterV (Mar 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Wow. I'm faster than you after 20 minutes with a 2x2. I really need to practice. Good luck though!



[sarcasm] Wow, thanks for the ecouragment [/sarcasm]

I'm really sick of people on this forum taking shots at everyone that posts an accomplishment or video that isn't up to par with world class cubers. Some of us don't have a lot of time to put into cubing and will never be anywhere close to world class. I'm one of those people. If you've got an issue with my admittiedly slow average, I suggest you get off your high horse and grow up.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> 1h 40mins sandwich >_> guess the puzzle.
> 
> wtf why did i take so long? the puzzle was hard to align, and commutators gave me BIG headaches. this was done at a leisurely pace, as I do not have the stamina to go full speed >_> my brain hurts. and a 4x4 seems SOO small



A very very very big cheese sandwich... or an 11x11...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

PeterV said:


> [sarcasm] Wow, thanks for the ecouragment [/sarcasm]
> 
> I'm really sick of people on this forum taking shots at everyone that posts an accomplishment or video that isn't up to par with world class cubers. Some of us don't have a lot of time to put into cubing and will never be anywhere close to world class. I'm one of those people. If you've got an issue with my admittiedly slow average, I suggest you get off your high horse and grow up.



I'm sorry, that was definitely uncalled for. I do wish you good luck with CLL though.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 23, 2010)

My first average of 5 sub-20 (It was like a week ago)


----------



## PeterV (Mar 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > [sarcasm] Wow, thanks for the ecouragment [/sarcasm]
> ...



I appreciate and accept your apolgy. I aplogize as well, for going off. It's just that I see this on the forum almost daily and I was bound to go off eventually.

I can appreciate you guys that are fast and can pick up a new puzzle/method and master it quickly. I just don't have the time or ability to do that and will be destined to live with my slow averages.


----------



## mande (Mar 23, 2010)

Whoa, today I got my second LL skip ever. I got it during OH, and the time was 22.16 seconds. Unfortunately I lost the scramble.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2010)

PeterV said:


> I appreciate and accept your apolgy. I aplogize as well, for going off. It's just that I see this on the forum almost daily and I was bound to go off eventually.



Really? miniGOINGs post is one of the few I have ever seen. Does it occur a lot more in the beginner section or something? I'd like to know where its going on so I can try to help stop it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 23, 2010)

First solve of the day -

11.90 non-lucky


----------



## Feryll (Mar 23, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> First solve of the day -
> 
> 11.90 non-lucky



Nice one. I always stink in the morning/first solve. I take it that's really fast for you, judging by your youtube videos?

anyway, I have finally learned and digested all of my OLLs  ! Yay two look last layer! I know it doesn't help you improve much, but now I feel like I own the cube more now, lol. I'm going to look for some more smexier PLLs, well, I only need an A perm and E perm.

Any suggestions as to what I should do now (besides massive practice )? I'm thinking of learning the basics of X-crosses, or just focuses all my spare training into OH and BLD.
EDIT: Ooh! Ohh! I could learn to pen spin! That'd be epic


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 23, 2010)

Feryll said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > First solve of the day -
> ...



Yeah. Anything sub-14 is pretty fast for me...

I get a lot of 14 second solves every day though.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 23, 2010)

Could have been amazing..

10.41, (9.46), 10.49, 10.69, 10.44, 10.53, 13.08, 11.08, 10.02, (18.78), 14.06, 12.19

11.30 average of 12.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Could have been amazing..
> 
> 10.41, (9.46), 10.49, 10.69, 10.44, 10.53, 13.08, 11.08, 10.02, (18.78), 14.06, 12.19
> 
> 11.30 average of 12.



Ouch, the last 3 really killed it. Did you know what the average was so far? I usually minimize that part, so I don't get nervous. PB though?


----------



## Zava (Mar 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Could have been amazing..
> 
> 10.41, (9.46), 10.49, 10.69, 10.44, 10.53, 13.08, 11.08, 10.02, (18.78), 14.06, 12.19
> 
> 11.30 average of 12.



jesus'd up
congrats


----------



## Anthony (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, it's my pb by a little bit. I really did jesus it up because I knew there was a chance of it being a sub 11 average. :/

Full session:
10.41, 9.46, 10.49, 10.69, 10.44, 10.53, 13.08, 11.08, 10.02, 18.78, 14.06, 12.19, 11.50, 14.19, 11.58, 9.86, 14.77, 12.18, 8.86, 12.55, 11.22
All nonlucky.

11.59 average of 21. 
Time to practice 4x4.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 24, 2010)

This morning, 12.97 slow turning, probably could have sub 10'ed it turning normal speed...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot:

A few weeks ago at school, on a friends' handscramble, I got an 8.80 solve 

It was a 5 move or so X-cross, and an antisune+PLL skip.
The solve was pretty easy though, so it doesn't count for much.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot:
> 
> A few weeks ago at school, on a friends' handscramble, I got an 8.80 solve
> 
> ...



On the bus I got a 30 move linear solution. After first block, the entire F2L was solved except 1 corner. I decided to do the Triple Sexy instead of the R2 one, and I ended up with a Sune last layer.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, I forgot:
> ...



Was it timed?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > On the bus I got a 30 move linear solution. After first block, the entire F2L was solved except 1 corner. I decided to do the Triple Sexy instead of the R2 one, and I ended up with a Sune last layer.
> ...



No. I was using my modded storebought so I wasn't actually going fast. I was having a conversation and not really looking at the cube while I was doing first block, and was like "Brayden. Brayden. Seriously. What the."


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 24, 2010)

megaminx!

Average of 12: 1:59.52 (σ = 4.47)
1:55.16, 1:58.28, 1:59.14, (2:09.20), (1:49.08), 2:07.59, 2:00.51, 1:52.32, 1:55.61, 2:03.72, 1:58.23, 2:04.69


Average of 5: 1:56.15 (σ = 3.36)
(1:49.08), (2:07.59), 2:00.51, 1:52.32, 1:55.61


and the 1:49.08 is a PB single I think


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> No. I was using my modded storebought so I wasn't actually going fast. I was having a conversation and not really looking at the cube while I was doing first block, and was like "Brayden. Brayden. Seriously. What the."



CHOP CHOP CHOP

Who's Brayden?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> A few weeks ago at school, on a friends' handscramble, I got an 8.80 solve






nlCuber22 said:


> It was a 5 move or so X-cross, and an antisune+PLL skip.
> *The solve was pretty easy though*, so it doesn't count for much.


----------



## ianini (Mar 24, 2010)

4x4 is very fun:
1:13.71, 1:18.03, (1:12.46), 1:17.75, (1:21.26) = 1:16.50


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> CHOP CHOP CHOP
> 
> Who's Brayden?



Thanks... 

The one who scrambled.


----------



## ianini (Mar 24, 2010)

Average of 12: 4.17
1. 3.31 U' F U' R F' R U' F2 R' 
2. (3.19) R F' U2 F' U' F U2 F2 R' 
3. 4.81 F2 R' U F' U2 F R2 F2 
4. 4.65 U F2 U F' R U2 R' U' R U2 
5. 3.97 U F' U' F R' F' R2 F R' U' 
6. 4.41 F2 R' U R2 F' U2 F' U F U' 
7. 3.46 R2 F U R2 F2 R' F' U' R U2 
8. (5.27) R U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 
9. 3.99 R' U' F2 U' R' F2 R' U' F' 
10. 4.22 R' F' R2 U R' F2 U2 F' 
11. 4.93 F U2 F' R U2 R U R' U' 
12. 3.98 R' U R' F2 R' U R' F U 


Damn... so close. With a Stackmat also.

Edit:

Some nice 3x3 also. Lucky first solve. 

Average of 5: 14.68
1. (11.25) B2 F2 L F2 B D2 R D' L2 F D U' R2 L2 D' F L2 B2 L B' R' B2 D2 U2 L' 
2. 13.31 D2 L' F D L D2 L2 B2 D2 F' R' F2 U' D2 L' D2 L F' B2 L' D R' F R U' 
3. 14.18 R2 F D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F' U R' L F U D2 L B F D' R' F2 R' D2 B 
4. (23.86) R2 F R U R2 D2 B2 D R' L' U2 R B' R L2 U2 B U D' F U2 B' R2 D R2 
5. 16.55 B2 D F' D' R F' U2 R D' U2 L' B' L2 F R' F U2 F' B' U2 F2 L2 U' F' D


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2010)

ianini said:


> Average of 12: 4.17
> [snip]
> Damn... so close. With a Stackmat also.



Nice 
I haven't been able to practice with a stackmat for a while (mine broke)


----------



## ianini (Mar 24, 2010)

joey said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 4.17
> ...



Thanks! I'm just using my stackmat for credibility reasons, because I've seen people who use a spacebar not get as much credit for their speed. And it's also on it's last legs on functioning properly so need to use it while it works. I think that sub-4 is my limit on ortega 2x2. Any tips for getting faster?


----------



## Edward (Mar 24, 2010)

Pb a5 (roux)

38.28, 32.22, 33.09, 29.66, 25.55

number of times: 5/5
best time: 25.55
worst time: 38.28

current avg5: 31.65 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 31.65 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 31.65 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 31.76

Sub 30 is on the way


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 24, 2010)

Avg5 = 17.75

17.26 B F' R2 D' F B' R2 B' R' L U' F2 R' B' D' L2 D B' D R F' L B L F'
19.39 U2 R' D' L B' F' D2 L' B D B2 D' B' R' D F D2 R2 U D B2 R2 B2 R L'
(21.30) L' B2 R2 U2 L' B' R' L2 F2 L2 B2 F' R' L' F' L F2 B' D2 L D B F' R2 F
16.62 L' D2 F R D2 R2 L' U' D2 L2 B2 U' B' D L' U2 R2 U L D U L2 D2 B D'
(15.10) D' U' L' U F2 D U2 B' R D2 U' R2 U L' R2 D' B' R L2 U R' B D2 L2 B 

The 15 was PLL skip by the way.


----------



## CubeX (Mar 24, 2010)

*Longest streak ever!*

Hey Guys

I got an average of 75 being 25.86 sec

my top times were

17.90 19.89 19.91 20.22 20.76 20.88 20.93 21.95 22.13 22.18 22.55 22.56 22.87 23.20 23.30 23.36 23.46 23.52 23.61 23.85

The other times were not recorded, but slowest was 36.43, as i had a pop there!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 24, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > 1h 40mins sandwich >_> guess the puzzle.
> ...



its a twistypuzzle, so i guess you are right xD


----------



## whauk (Mar 24, 2010)

wow
OH average of 50: 18.21
last time i did 50 solves it was like 18.6x
until solve #27 session avg was sub18


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 24, 2010)

1:46.53, (2:06.19), 1:52.38, (1:40.56), 1:43.23 = 1:47.38

5x5 is fun  I have yet to sub 1:40 my new V5, but it's coming. I _will_ get sub 1:50 at Bristol  Also, last one had redux (bar the pseudo parity) by 1:14.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 24, 2010)

Computer 3x3

non lucky single - 15.36
non rolling avg12 - 22.37


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 24, 2010)

yay first sub 20 average of 12!


Spoiler



#	Time	Del
01 19.40 [x]
02 20.41 [x]
03 18.99 [x]
04 20.87 [x]
05 19.23 [x]
06 22.08 [x]
07 19.47 [x]
08 18.05 [x]
09 17.39 [x]
10 20.52 [x]
11 18.99 [x]
12 20.38 [x]
Type	Average
Session	19.64
Of 5	19.68
Of 12	19.63


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 24, 2010)

4x4 avg5 - 1:25.66
1:30.41
(1:40.88)
1:23.52
1:23.06
(1:22.00) 

4x4 avg12 - 1:29.28
1:36.00
1:33.68
1:23.00
1:40.33
1:24.36
1:24.05
1:34.36
1:30.41
(1:40.88)
1:23.52
1:23.06
(1:22.00)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2010)

I hardly ever calculate TPS, but I did on pretty nice solve I had a second ago.

50 turns, 8.59 seconds.
That's 5.82 tps. Not bad.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow! New PB of 16.51! (non-lucky)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2010)

Average of 5: 15.88
1. 16.07 F D' F L' U R' D2 R' F' U2 D' R D' U2 F D2 R F B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F'
2. 15.89 U2 R2 D2 B' L' R' D' F' R D' L' U' D' B2 U' B F U2 D F U D B2 R' B2
3. 15.68 D2 F' R2 L D U' L' R2 B' L' F' D F L' R2 F D R F U' D R L' F' U
4. (14.75) L' R' U' F' L2 F B L2 U L' R' U2 D' F2 D' B2 R L2 U' B' U L2 B2 F' L2
5. (18.77) L2 R F2 U D2 R2 U' R' L' U' R F' B2 L R2 U B L' U2 R' L2 B U B2 U2 

Average average, but (σ = 0.16)
and my best of the day  
I've been doing terrible today.


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2010)

24.29, 26.86, 29.46, 21.97, (21.30), 28.99, (33.53), 23.18, 29.66, 25.50, 23.20, 23.17 Average- 25.63

WAT

Not sure I should even post this because it's so unreasonable and the solves were pretty easy, though only 1 PLL skip. But WAT.

I guess this is what happens when you do an average of 100 three straight days.  (And you get like 5 J perms and 2 u perms in 12 solves )


----------



## pappas (Mar 25, 2010)

Statistics for 03-24-2010 19:18:31

Average: 3.66
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 1.95
Worst Time: 6.56
Individual Times:
1.	(1.95)	U R U2 R' F R
2.	3.24	R' U2 F' R' U2 R U2
3.	5.35	R' F' U2 F' U R' F2 R U
4.	3.34	R F2 U2 F' U' F U' R2
5.	3.64	U R' F' R U F U' F2 U2
6.	3.60	U' R F U' F R2 F R
7.	(6.56)	R2 F' R' F' U2
8.	3.29	U2 F R U F2 R' F R' U
9.	3.34	F' R2 F2 R' U' F U' R2 U2
10.	4.04	R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' F U' R
11.	4.40	F R2 F' U2 R F R2 F R'
12.	2.33	F' R U' F2 U F' U' R
Lots of easy cases no LL skips, and I no very little CLL.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> _[15.88 average]_
> *Average average,* but (σ = 0.16)
> and my best of the day
> I've been doing terrible today.



Really? That's normal for you? You've sped up then.

Edit: Good job Nick.


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 25, 2010)

OH:
stats: 
number of times: 15/15
best time: 27.33
worst time: 48.52

current avg5: 29.35 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: *29.35 *(σ = 0.13)

current avg12: *32.23 *(σ = 3.49)
best avg12: 32.23 (σ = 3.49)


Spoiler



times :
38.53, 39.64, 33.45, 27.33, 35.27, 31.31, 34.76, 28.88, 36.66, 48.52, 28.94, 38.47, 29.17, 29.48, 29.39


WAT.  On the 48 , I dropped the cube twice.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

This will probably be my last session before Bristol Open:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 14.24
Standard Deviation: 2.80
Best Time: 6.79
Worst Time: 21.61
Parities: 48
Individual Times: 8.60, 14.88, 13.88, 18.86, 18.40, 13.59, 14.46, 16.58, 16.50, 13.00, 14.85, 11.73, 11.06, 13.16, 19.23, 14.31, 14.61, 14.84, 14.90, 13.38, 16.14, 10.79, 14.88, 14.34, 14.66, 13.92, 16.89, 16.78, 9.69, 8.91, 10.94, 19.25, 12.60, 15.58, 18.25, 12.58, 12.10, 12.53, 13.39, 19.00, 12.90, 17.25, 15.99, 10.34, 12.39, (6.79), 15.20, 10.77, 12.61, 13.17, 12.36, 12.32, 14.08, 12.98, 17.97, 16.16, 17.80, 13.62, 15.41, 14.71, 16.24, 14.61, 12.88, 10.64, 12.04, 9.06, 14.35, (21.61), 13.86, 15.57, 12.16, 16.05, 11.61, 19.32, 16.52, 16.80, 16.36, 15.22, 19.26, 11.99, 16.80, 12.53, 12.04, 15.74, 14.74, 16.34, 12.61, 12.82, 13.94, 12.11, 13.75, 19.62, 8.52, 13.60, 16.76, 14.49, 10.25, 14.44, 17.91, 10.05

(15.99), 10.34, 12.39, (6.79), 15.20, 10.77, 12.61, 13.17, 12.36, 12.32, 14.08, 12.98 = 12.62

9.69, (8.91), 10.94, (19.25), 12.60 = 11.08

Solves 46-50 were the weekly comp.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!
I got a sub-10 average of 5.

Average of 5: 9.92
1. (8.16) D R F B2 L' B2 R B2 L R' U2 D' L2 R D L R' F2 U' B2 U R' B' L R
2. 10.25 D L2 B' U2 F L2 B' D2 R U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 D F' B R' L2 D U B'
3. 9.89 L B' F2 R' B' L F' R' L F2 B' D2 L D B' D F R2 F D F' L D' R' L
4. (12.15) U D B R' F' U' B2 D U' B U2 L2 U D' R U L F R2 L2 B2 U B R F2
5. 9.61 L2 U D' L' D U' L B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D L' R2 D2 R L2 D U L' F2 R' L D 

The scramble of the 12.15 is not the right one, I used another one because the timer started accidently.

(8.16) X-cross and PLL skip
10.25 Non-lucky with U-Perm
9.89 Non-lucky with U-Perm
(12.15) I forgot 
9.61 Non-lucky with G-Perm

Amazing feeling! I am so happy 
Btw: The avg12 was also PB (11.25).


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome job Kian.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> This will probably be my last session before Bristol Open:
> 
> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Average: 14.24
> ...



I'm guessing square 1?

God, everyone is square 1 mad at the moment!


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I'm guessing square 1?
> 
> God, everyone is square 1 mad at the moment!



But simon has been sq-1 mad forever


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Total Posts: 329 *1.05 posts per day*

When I first made my account, I RARELY posted, and now I average over 1 a day since may last year 

EDIT: Thats now gone up to 1.06 per day with this post included


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing square 1?
> ...



Kinda like, since late May-ish.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2010)

OH single: 25.87
OH a5: 33.65
OH a12: 35.07

I'm sub 40.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

I stopped practising 3x3x3 a couple of months ago and I haven't done any sessions of more than 5 timed solves since then (for the weekly comp of course). As I'm off to Bristol Open tomorrow I thought I'd do a few solves for fun to see what would happen. First solve 20.xx.
Then 14.36, 14.38, 15.34, 14.91, 14.44, 16.52, 15.25, 16.61, 16.25, 14.53, 14.80, 14.22, 12.68, 12.69, 14.83, 10.22 (single pb, and nl too!)
Avg12: 14.62 pb by 0.57
I should average 16-17 normally, so I was expecting 18-19 without any recent practise. I fully expect to be sup-20 again in Bristol though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2010)

13.72, (31.31), 11.32, 13.34, 17.95, 15.12, 18.01, 17.70, (7.46), 9.29, 17.92, 14.48 = 14.88

(7.46), 9.29, (17.92), 14.48, 16.50 = 13.42

2x3x3!


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

(9.95), 12.33, 13.72, 12.57, 10.97, (15.88), 12.14, 13.71, 12.91, 15.08, 10.66, 15.45

12.95 avg12

Two days before a comp. This is awesome.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

2:02.34, 2:00.06, 1:59.60, 1:52.38, 1:40.38, 1:45.58, 1:55.17, 1:58.92, (1:34.80), 1:48.61, 1:58.83, 1:58.77, 1:56.93, 1:52.45, 1:50.89, 1:52.37, 1:44.82, 1:51.50, 1:59.58, 1:56.77, 1:59.30, 1:47.20, (2:07.10), 1:48.13, 1:52.62 = 1:53.40

5x5 btw. Sub 1:50 might be difficult. Although I have dropped like 10 seconds in a week


----------



## Escher (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 2:02.34, 2:00.06, 1:59.60, 1:52.38, 1:40.38, 1:45.58, 1:55.17, 1:58.92, (1:34.80), 1:48.61, 1:58.83, 1:58.77, 1:56.93, 1:52.45, 1:50.89, 1:52.37, 1:44.82, 1:51.50, 1:59.58, 1:56.77, 1:59.30, 1:47.20, (2:07.10), 1:48.13, 1:52.62 = 1:53.40
> 
> 5x5 btw. Sub 1:50 might be difficult. Although I have dropped like 10 seconds in a week



Very nice Simon  I've not been practicing recently, and given how badly comp affects me it should be interesting to see how close we are


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, because I always do well in comp


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Awesome job Kian.



Hey thanks!  Better lucky than good.


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

You're making it very hard for me to catch up 

I hope rowan can do a good job and help me improve OH


----------



## Escher (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> You're making it very hard for me to catch up
> 
> I hope rowan can do a good job and help me improve OH



Yeah I haven't practiced OH for a month or so, and my current cube sucks, so it should be interesting to see how bad I am.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

So, what have you practiced recently?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2010)

Poker.


----------



## Escher (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> So, what have you practiced recently?



Nothing!

Although I just got this non-rolling and non-lucky with a stackmat: (8.48), 8.49, 10.20, 9.98, (11.07) = 9.55 

(not 2x2)

EDIT: (8.68), (13.65), 9.25, 9.28, 11.32 = 9.95

third this evening


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2010)

2x2: Average of 12: 4.179.
Try the scrambles (especially if you use Ortega).


Spoiler



1. 3.806 F' R' F U2 F' U2 R'
2. 4.950 F R F' U R' U' R' F
3. 3.550 R' F2 R' F U2 R' U'
4. 4.972 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 U'
5. 4.806 R F' R' F2 U R2 U' R'
6. 3.453 F' R U' F' U2 R F U
7. (2.478) F' R F R' F U2 F2 U'
8. (5.152) F' R U' F U2 F' U R2 U R'
9. 4.212 F' U R' U2 R2 U' F U' R2
10. 4.004 R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R'
11. 4.212 U2 R F2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F U'
12. 3.828 F' R' F R2 U' R F2


----------



## ianini (Mar 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 2x2: Average of 12: 4.179.
> Try the scrambles (especially if you use Ortega).
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2010)

Did a lot of OH today and got 2 pb's.

26.90 (non lucky R F' D2 R2 B2 U B D' B2 F2 R' B' D' U R2 B' R2 B' D2 L U2 D2 L' B L') 
25.84 (PLL skip)


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 26, 2010)

1:49.02, 1:47.50, 1:38.18, (2:03.15), 1:58.61, 1:56.48, (1:35.78), 1:48.75, 1:45.66, 1:57.92, 1:53.71, 1:39.11 = 1:49.49

 5x5 obv.

Also, first and only square-1 solve of the day: 9.49


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 26, 2010)

10.06 avg100.



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.62
worst time: 13.42

current avg5: 10.02 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 8.88 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 10.00 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 9.64 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 10.06 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 10.06 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 10.06 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 10.06

times:
9.55, 9.56, 9.64, 9.72, 9.93, 10.58, 10.07, 8.90, 12.07, 8.98, 9.43, 9.27, 9.44, 11.73, 9.90, 8.80, 10.54, 10.85, 11.69, 10.81, 10.22, 9.56, 10.15, 10.41, 10.55, 10.59, 9.29, 8.95, 9.78, 10.02, 9.84, 8.15, 10.41, 8.90, 9.95, 8.75, 12.76, 10.81, 10.08, 10.66, 8.52, 10.99, 8.17, 9.34, 12.13, 10.01, 10.49, 10.66, 11.54, 9.64, 10.70, 10.85, 10.25, 11.44, 10.53, 10.04, 6.62, 10.75, 8.43, 9.30, 8.91, 9.83, 12.34, 11.49, 10.07, 9.78, 13.42, 10.96, 8.28, 9.48, 8.41, 10.92, 12.53, 10.14, 10.30, 9.67, 10.05, 10.31, 10.34, 9.53, 11.19, 8.44, 10.83, 8.84, 10.33, 8.96, 10.24, 9.44, 10.95, 9.64, 9.24, 9.77, 10.63, 10.10, 8.61, 10.45, 9.70, 9.91, 11.02, 9.63


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 10.06 avg100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > 10.06 avg100.
> ...



Yeah that's what my reaction was before when I seen it. Very good.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 26, 2010)

10.66 lucky PB!!! (so close to sub 10! I saw 9 seconds on the timer during pll, ahh)
OLL skip, J perm

L' U B' F D' L B R2 F L B D U' R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R U F L2 R2 F2

scramble yellow-top, red-front
cross - R F' L y U' R2 D
f2l #1 - R U' R' U y' R' U R
f2l #2 - U' L U2 L' U y' L' U' L
f2l #3 - U2 R U' R'
f2l #4 - y R U R' U y' R' U' R
PLL - U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
(I'm not sure if you're supposed to count cube rotations or if an R2 counts as 1 or 2 moves, but I counted R2 as 1 and didn't include cube rotations in my move count)
47 moves
4.41 moves/sec

(done w/ a stackmat)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 26, 2010)

AMAZING SESSION!!!

17.75 average of 100 ... (old PB was 18.39)

best time: 10.66 (new lucky PB, as seen on my last post)
worst time: 24.19

best avg5 - 15.75
best avg12 - 16.61 (new PB!)
16.41 17.21 16.97 16.22 16.75 16.06 17.11 17.63 15.61 16.09 (15.18) (20.00)

Breakdown of avg100:
1 10's
0 11's
1 12's
2 13's
1 14's
12 15's
21 16's
17 17's
20 18's
12 19's
7 20's
2 21's
1 22's
2 23's
1 24's

Also had a 16.73 and 16.92 avg12 in here that were completely separate from the 16.61. Those 3 would be my 1st, 3rd, and 4th best avg12's ever!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 26, 2010)

Good job. 
And you counted the moves right I think because in Half Turn Metric, R2 counts as one move and rotations don't count as anything.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 10.06 avg100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my oh my...the worst time is omgwtfbbq


----------



## RyanO (Mar 26, 2010)

First sub 25 3x3 average of 12!

22.99, 23.92, (22.24), 27.06, 24.50, 24.42, (28.86), 25.19, 25.67, 23.83, 25.97, 22.98 = 24.65


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay! Just finished learning my first ZBLL COLL case. That's 12 algs down, 460 to go..
At my present learning rate (12 algs every 2 months) I'll be done in say ... about 6 years


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations!~
It gets easier, as you get into a routine of learning algs!


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 27, 2010)

New PB avg. of 12! Fail with the 4th and 5th solve.

Average: 22.78
Standard Deviation: 2.83
Best Time: 17.09
Worst Time: 29.60
Individual Times:
1.	18.04	F2 L' D' U2 L R D2 U2 L' R' B2 R B2 U2 B F' L' R2 B F D2 B2 F' U' F'
2.	(17.09)	L' R' B2 R2 D U' B' F U R D' F2 L2 D2 L R2 D L2 R' U' R' B2 L B L'
3.	24.03	B F2 D2 R' F D U2 L2 D U' R' D' U B2 F R2 B2 F2 D' L' R U R2 F2 L
4.	28.12	L' B' D' L' U' B F2 U' B2 F D L' D U2 R' D F2 D2 U L2 R F2 D' U2 F'
5.	(29.60)	U R' D U2 L' R' U B2 D R2 D L R2 B2 U L2 R' F2 R2 D L R' B F L2
6.	25.09	F L' U F' L D2 B' F2 D' U' B F' L2 R' B' F R' B2 F' R B F' U' L2 R'
7.	21.72	L' B' F2 D F2 D' R2 F L' B' U2 F D U' L2 U F L' F2 U R2 U2 B F2 U
8.	25.84	R2 D U' B2 R D2 U B2 F L' U' B2 F' U2 B F U L2 R2 D U' L2 U F2 U2
9.	20.82	L2 B L' R2 D2 B' R' F2 D2 U' F L' R B2 L B2 F D2 U2 L' R' U2 F2 L' R
10.	22.41	D2 U L F' R' D2 U2 R2 D U' B2 L2 R2 U' L R B R2 U' B2 U' L' R2 D' U2
11.	21.22	L R2 D2 L' D2 L F2 L' R2 B2 U F D U' B2 F' L2 R' B' F' L' R D2 U2 R'
12.	20.53	D2 U B' D2 U2 L' R F' R' U' R2 B' U2 L2 R' D2 U L2 R D U B L2 R2 U


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 27, 2010)

Scramble: R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B' L U F R B' L' D R2 U2 R2

Solution: x' R L U y' x R U R'
r' z R U' R2 U R 
z R' U' R U R' U R U'
z' U' R U R'
y z R' U R' U' R U R U'
x U' x' R' U' R U x U R'

15.78 OH 
39/15.78 = 2.47 TPS


----------



## dada222 (Mar 27, 2010)

New 3x3 PB: 28.19. Also good average (35.xx).


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 27, 2010)

Amazing session
3x3 : 12.44, 13.44, *11.90, 12.93, 11.67, 11.42, 12.37*, 11.95, 13.29, 12.55, 12.89, 13.17
11.98/12.52


----------



## Truncator (Mar 27, 2010)

Whoa.

Average of 5: 16.02
1. (14.58) R2 D F' R2 F' L2 U' R' D B2 U2 R F D' L' D' R' F' D' B' U' F2 U2 R2 L2
2. 17.78 R2 D' L2 R F2 B D2 R U B' R F' B D2 F2 D B2 U R L2 D L' D F2 L2
3. (19.21) U2 D2 L' B R U' B L R2 B' R2 D' L2 U' R' D' R2 B' D' F' L2 R U' B R
4. 14.99 F L2 R' F B' R B L R' F U B2 D' L2 B2 U D R F' U' L2 B2 R2 D' L2
5. 15.29 D2 U L' B' R' B2 L' B2 R2 U R2 B U F2 B2 D' F' B D' R F U2 L F2 R' 

Average of 12: 17.62
1. 17.40 U2 B D2 R2 B2 R' U L' D' U' F' R2 F2 D2 F D' R2 U' D2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 F2
2. (14.58) R2 D F' R2 F' L2 U' R' D B2 U2 R F D' L' D' R' F' D' B' U' F2 U2 R2 L2
3. 17.78 R2 D' L2 R F2 B D2 R U B' R F' B D2 F2 D B2 U R L2 D L' D F2 L2
4. 19.21 U2 D2 L' B R U' B L R2 B' R2 D' L2 U' R' D' R2 B' D' F' L2 R U' B R
5. 14.99 F L2 R' F B' R B L R' F U B2 D' L2 B2 U D R F' U' L2 B2 R2 D' L2
6. 15.29 D2 U L' B' R' B2 L' B2 R2 U R2 B U F2 B2 D' F' B D' R F U2 L F2 R'
7. 18.61 D' B' F U2 L R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F R U2 F2 U2 B F D' U' L R' U2 D R B
8. (19.98) R' B F R2 B' L U' F R' B2 R D U' B F2 L D L R2 B' L' B' L F L'
9. 16.27 B D2 F' B' U' D L R' U F2 L F2 R B R' L D2 U B2 L D' U2 L' D U2
10. 19.17 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 L' F' D L2 B2 U' B' U2 D B' D L2 U B' L' D
11. 17.83 R' D L U' L' R' U B F2 U L' F2 D R2 F2 U L' B' U F B D U2 L F
12. 19.61 B R' B' U2 D' R2 B U' B D F' B U' B R2 F2 U F B U' D F B U' B'

14.58 was OLL skip + AUFless U perm.  The rest were non-lucky.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 27, 2010)

FINALLY!

7.78 L R' F2 B2 U B' D B2 U' F' R' F2 R2 B U2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' B' L' B' R 

PLL skip without AUF, which I saw.
Last layer was most likely sub-1 

OLL was R U R' U' R' F R F'.

Sub-8 feels awesome! Next will be sub-WR 

EDIT:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.78
worst time: 18.36

current avg5: 12.12 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 11.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 11.73 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 11.49 (σ = 1.08)

current avg100: 12.75 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 12.75 (σ = 1.75)

session avg: 12.75 (σ = 1.75)
session mean: 12.76


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

CMLL skip during my first solve of the day.

24.54, no warm up.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 27, 2010)

YAY! 

(1:58.86)	L' R2 D d u' U2 b f' R2 d2 L U' r2 b' U' l' r B D' B' R' f2 F' r2 f D' d2 u' B f2 U' L' l2 U l d2 F L U' l D' U2 B f2 F2 U2 L' l' u B2 l' D2 d' u' U' r B D' B' L'

Ridiculously easy. Centers were ~26, I average 40. The edges were easy, and one was even solved after centers 

EDIT: Another sub-2!



Spoiler



Average: 2:09.08
Standard Deviation: 7.39
Best Time: 1:57.52
Worst Time: 2:26.09
Individual Times:
1.	2:16.05	l D' B b r' f U R' d2 u' r' B2 U L' F' L2 r D2 d2 l' B2 D f' U f F' l' D' L2 D2 l2 d l2 R U r' d' r2 b2 d u' U' b' u2 U' B' f d2 F' l' R2 B b' d u B2 L' b2 r' U2
2.	2:12.34	B' l' b D u L2 r' R2 f2 U r' U2 F2 L2 f2 U2 B' b' L2 R D' B2 b' f F D2 B f F D' d u' U2 B' f' d' l R2 B' f2 D2 L2 r' b' f D u' L2 R f2 F' r B D u l2 r u2 l2 d
3.	1:58.86	L' R2 D d u' U2 b f' R2 d2 L U' r2 b' U' l' r B D' B' R' f2 F' r2 f D' d2 u' B f2 U' L' l2 U l d2 F L U' l D' U2 B f2 F2 U2 L' l' u B2 l' D2 d' u' U' r B D' B' L'
4.	(2:26.09)	b2 D2 l2 U2 l' D u' U R' B F' U' F u2 L2 l2 B2 b2 f2 F' L2 f2 d' u B2 b' f F R' B2 b' f2 F2 L2 d2 u2 U l R B f2 d l2 u' r' R2 d' u' r' F2 l' b2 L l2 d2 U' l2 U F2 u'
5.	(1:57.52)	b2 L d l R' D2 d2 B2 b' F' u2 U l' f' D L2 r' R' d2 u2 l2 u B b f D U2 b L2 R2 D d U' f2 r' F' U2 l' f R2 u2 L2 l r' R' B b L B' R' B2 D d' R2 D U2 l' D2 f u2


Average: 2:17.12
Standard Deviation: 9.12
Best Time: 1:57.52
Worst Time: 2:30.58
Individual Times:
1.	2:14.22	B' b2 f2 u2 U L2 r R' D2 l2 R2 D U' L u2 U2 l2 u' b2 L2 d' r2 D' d u2 U r2 b2 F l2 U' L2 l' r2 U2 b' r R' B' D2 r F U2 l2 f' L' B2 b R2 D' d2 L' R2 f' l r d' l2 B2 U
2.	2:21.08	r2 B' r b D' u' R' D l2 r' d U' f' F2 R u' r u' f2 D f' F2 r2 R u2 U2 L2 r D d B' F D d u U' L2 l' r R' f' F2 D2 r2 F2 L2 D u' r F L' f' l' r' F d2 F2 d' f2 L2
3.	2:25.05	l u' B2 b2 f' F2 d2 r2 u' U2 f' U' f d' u R b R2 d2 u B' b' f2 F u' r R' f2 F' l2 r' B2 l2 d' l2 D' f2 F d2 b' d2 u' U2 f d2 F u l D' l' f' l2 r2 R2 F D2 d u' U' F
4.	(2:30.58)	b' D d' U' F L' R' B' r' f2 L2 l2 r2 D' R' F' D U' F2 U' r' U' R2 f2 U2 R' D2 r' R' D f D' r2 F2 U2 B b f' F D' d l F L l b L l2 r2 R' u2 U2 L' r' R2 B2 b d L' U
5.	2:28.50	b2 D u' L f2 d U2 B d2 F D' B' l2 r f' L' d l2 r2 u R' b' D l2 B' b' f' F2 u2 B' F' R2 f2 l R' U2 r d' b2 f2 F L B b' F2 U B b f' D' L2 l' r' D' r2 F L' b2 L2 R'
6.	2:23.55	u' l b' R2 f2 D2 d' L' l2 F2 R u' f F D d L2 l2 r2 R2 b f L f u' b' r' b' r' u R b' D2 d2 U2 b' l2 r B2 u f2 D U L' b' L F' D2 L' f' U' L r2 B2 L f d' u' r' f2
7.	2:05.43	f2 d B D d L R d' B L2 u' U' F2 R' B' f2 l' R2 u2 L' l u U2 F U' B D2 u2 U' b' f l D2 U L' f D2 B' b2 f' F D' r' b d2 L l2 R' U' R2 B' u L u l2 b2 L' B' l' d
8.	2:16.05	l D' B b r' f U R' d2 u' r' B2 U L' F' L2 r D2 d2 l' B2 D f' U f F' l' D' L2 D2 l2 d l2 R U r' d' r2 b2 d u' U' b' u2 U' B' f d2 F' l' R2 B b' d u B2 L' b2 r' U2
9.	2:12.34	B' l' b D u L2 r' R2 f2 U r' U2 F2 L2 f2 U2 B' b' L2 R D' B2 b' f F D2 B f F D' d u' U2 B' f' d' l R2 B' f2 D2 L2 r' b' f D u' L2 R f2 F' r B D u l2 r u2 l2 d
10.	1:58.86	L' R2 D d u' U2 b f' R2 d2 L U' r2 b' U' l' r B D' B' R' f2 F' r2 f D' d2 u' B f2 U' L' l2 U l d2 F L U' l D' U2 B f2 F2 U2 L' l' u B2 l' D2 d' u' U' r B D' B' L'
11.	2:26.09	b2 D2 l2 U2 l' D u' U R' B F' U' F u2 L2 l2 B2 b2 f2 F' L2 f2 d' u B2 b' f F R' B2 b' f2 F2 L2 d2 u2 U l R B f2 d l2 u' r' R2 d' u' r' F2 l' b2 L l2 d2 U' l2 U F2 u'
12.	(1:57.52)	b2 L d l R' D2 d2 B2 b' F' u2 U l' f' D L2 r' R' d2 u2 l2 u B b f D U2 b L2 R2 D d U' f2 r' F' U2 l' f R2 u2 L2 l r' R' B b L B' R' B2 D d' R2 D U2 l' D2 f u2


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 28, 2010)

52.26 PLL attack. A couple of weeks ago, I took 1:15. So much time spent on PLL, my f2l has slowed down, so I haven't really improved my times. I still need to work on my recog.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Mar 28, 2010)

3x3 6.08 seconds. PLL skip. 

L2 D' U B F' L2 R F B' U2 B2 L2 F' B2 R' D R' L D2 L F' R F R L2


----------



## aronpm (Mar 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 52.26 PLL attack. A couple of weeks ago, I took 1:15. So much time spent on PLL, my f2l has slowed down, so I haven't really improved my times. I still need to work on my recog.



48.41 PLL time attack (I've done that time twice), 48.70 avg5. I only posted this to remind you that I'm faster than you.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 28, 2010)

11.00 nl single, wat.

Scramble: U R' B2 U R' D L2 B' F D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B L' U' R2 B D' F' L' R2 D

Reconstruction:
Cross: x2 U2 L F' y F' U' R' F D (8)
F2L1: y U' L' U L (4/12)
F2L2: y2 U' R U' R' F R' F' R (8/20)
F2L3: L' U' L U y' L' U' L U2 L' U' L (11/31)
F2L4: U2 R U' R' U2 y L' U L (8/39)
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (16/55)
PLL: U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' (13/68)

68/11.00 = 6.18 TPS :confused: That's faster TPS than my fastest PLL time attack.



EDIT: 
avg12: 18.02, (11.00), 17.55, 13.58, 17.53, 16.58, 16.16, (21.93), 15.46, 17.84, 18.11, 13.47 => 16.43 (lol pb by 0.01)
avg100: 17.57 (pb by 0.42)

Session average, 1000 solves over 3 days: 18.38


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 28, 2010)

Yau: 56.17, 1:08.34, 1:00.60, 54.75, 53.30, 48.41, 59.18, 59.32, 55.13, 52.19, 57.04, 55.87 = 56.35

Reduction: 1:01.26, 48.95, 50.00, 49.02, 56.77, 53.52, 55.84, 48.86, 53.07, 55.49, 50.78, 55.92 = 52.94

Closing the gap


----------



## chris410 (Mar 28, 2010)

Finally a sub 30 second solve!

28.87 - R' F' B2 D2 R' F' U B L' B F2 L' U2 D F2 R2 L2 B' L2 U' R2 F R D2 B2


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 28, 2010)

Woo second sub-30 avg 5
Average of 5: 29.24
1. 26.20 R2 L' U' L2 U' R F2 B2 D L F' R L' U2 L' D2 B2 D' R' L2 U2 L D2 F R'
2. 27.82 F2 L' F B' R' B' D B2 F2 L R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R' B2 L' F L F' L U2
3. (23.06) D' U' L' D' L F2 D' U' F' R' F B U2 F' U L2 U2 R U B2 R D' B L2 B
4. 33.72 R L' U B U2 D' F' L2 D' R L B R2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B2 L U' D L R2 U2
5. (39.60) U2 D' B D L2 U R B U2 R2 B F L' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F D' F2 L2 F D' L' 

I got nervous after I looked up and saw I got 3 sub-30's in a row. I'm hoping consistently sub-30 by next week :O


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 28, 2010)

10.27 3x3 solve
I used X-cross (9? moves) and PLL skip


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 28, 2010)

28.80 single. new PB (non-lucky)


----------



## Truncator (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucky PB:

12.53 B' L2 R2 D' L' R F L2 R' B2 F R U B F U2 L2 R2 D2 B U L U' R2 B

I finished practicing some 4x4, and I said to myself "Okay, this is going to be a PB." What happened? PLL skip =D


----------



## Anthony (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm finally starting to not *completely* suck at 4x4. I average around 1:10 now and just had a 1:01.03 single.  2 weeks ago I averaged around 1:30. ><


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2010)

accomplishments from Toronto Open Spring '10 :

-3.11 and 3.22 2x2 singles (yay for useless things )
-1:55.18 megaminx single 
-21.03 square-1 single (might have been sub20 if I didn't need to flip the middle bar at the end) and 31.06 average
-22.84, 24.09, and 25.68 OH singles (pretty nice times for me, but the 22.84 isn't a PR)


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 28, 2010)

New 3x3 personal best; 12.22 seconds!



Spoiler



I had a PLL skip


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 29, 2010)

first sub 20 7x7-15:42.90. It is slow, but I am getting better. I know advanced edge pairing, I just have to get used to it. I haven't even done 10 7x7 solves yet.


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

Bristol accomplishments:

SQ-1: 2 sup 100 singles
Pyraminx: sup 45 average
BLD: DNF
FMC: DNF

Not much else worth mentioning.


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

Breandan Vallance:

He hasn't solved since the Hungarian unofficial apart from one or 2 averages of 12 in the past few days. He then did a rolling average of 19 solves and this was the result:

7.28, 7.86, 8.21, 9.82, 8.50, 9.70, 10.64, 7.69, 11.51, 9.56, 8.60, 8.80 = *8.94 average of 12*

8.80 was PLL skip. 
(first few solves were like 11, 12, 9, 10, 15, 13, 12)

Done with the Gay Cube ("fluorescent pink stickers and hello kitty logo ftw")...


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> Breandan Vallance:
> 
> He hasn't solved since the Hungarian unofficial apart from one or 2 averages of 12 in the past few days. He then did a rolling average of 19 solves and this was the result:
> 
> ...



Wat


----------



## Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

I want mai sub 30 D:<

number of times: 5/5
best time: 22.85
worst time: 33.31

current avg5: 30.67 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 30.67 (σ = 1.63)

session avg: 30.67 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 29.63

33.31, 22.85, 29.36, 32.96, 29.69


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> I want mai sub 30 D:<
> 
> number of times: 5/5
> best time: 22.85
> ...



Is this OH?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 29, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Is this OH?



Roux.


----------



## Parity (Mar 29, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I want mai sub 30 D:<
> ...


Roux.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 29, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Is this OH?
> ...





Parity said:


> Roux.


That was quick, and thanks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 29, 2010)

2x2 Scramble: F2 U2 F' U F2 U F2 U2 F'

No R's.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 29, 2010)

Three cubes in a row: 59.40
1) L B L' U' F' U B2 R' L' B F' R' L U2 R' B' U' F' D2 B R B2 L D2 U2
2) D' F2 L' F D' F' R D2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 F U2 D' B U B2 L2 F2 L R D2 F2
3) F2 L F L R2 F' R2 F' L' F2 D L R2 B2 D2 R D L B2 F' L2 D R2 D2 F2

This was my second attempt ever. I didn't think I would be able to sub-60, but the first solve was ~16


----------



## Faz (Mar 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> Breandan Vallance:
> 
> He hasn't solved since the Hungarian unofficial apart from one or 2 averages of 12 in the past few days. He then did a rolling average of 19 solves and this was the result:
> 
> ...



What is this I don't even

Amazing.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 29, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 2x2 Scramble: F2 U2 F' U F2 U F2 U2 F'
> 
> No R's.



3.xy for me lol.
COLL ftw


Anyway:
First avg of 100
best time: 15.241
worst time: 30.034
avg: 21.846 (σ = 2.87)

Done with a Rubik's Storebought... no lube.


----------



## pappas (Mar 29, 2010)

1:47 megaminx MO3, and 1:38 megaminx single.


----------



## Zava (Mar 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> Breandan Vallance:
> 
> He hasn't solved since the Hungarian unofficial apart from one or 2 averages of 12 in the past few days. He then did a rolling average of 19 solves and this was the result:
> 
> ...



oh yeah, gay cubes ftw!


----------



## Weston (Mar 29, 2010)

I started practicing 2x2 again a couple days ago. I haven't really practiced since Caltech other than these past few days.
Average of 12: 2.96


Spoiler



1. 2.85 U2 F U' F' U R2 F R2 U'
2. 2.85 R U2 F' U R' F2 R F R
3. 3.74 F' U R2 F2 R' U' R' U F2 R'
4. 2.66 F' U F2 R' F' R' U2 F
5. 2.92 U' F R2 U' R' F U2 R F
6. (4.15) F R F2 R U2 F' U' R
7. 3.08 R2 F' U' R' F2 U R' F U2
8. 3.70 U' F2 U' R2 F R2 F R
9. (2.19) U' F U R2 U' F2
10. 2.76 U2 R F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U2
11. 2.48 F R' F R U' F R U'
12. 2.62 U2 F2 U R U' R F' R'


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 29, 2010)

OH pb:
23.96

Non lucky, as I was in the car I scrambled it myself and timed with my watch. The F2L was done with just about no pauses and my last layer was my favourite OLL and 2nd favourite PLL: 

Anti sune: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
Set up Ub perm: U2
Ub perm: R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
undo set up: U2

Today I have had a lot of sub 30's and this time made my day.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 29, 2010)

10th and 4th place for "Sum of 3x3/4x4/5x5 ranks (Single | Average)"

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#4


----------



## dada222 (Mar 29, 2010)

27.42 PB, and sub 15 average for 2x2.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 29, 2010)

3x3 average of 12: 10.69

11.57, 9.30, 10.37, 10.57, 9.86, 13.46, 9.77, 10.74, 9.70, 9.64, 15.43, 11.19



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.69
1. 11.57 B U2 F2 D' U' L' F U B' D2 U L' B' F2 L2 D2 L2 U' D' B2 U' F' B2 U' D
2. (9.30) B L' U2 D' B2 F2 U' L U L R2 D L' B2 L' U' D R' D F D' R2 U2 D R2
3. 10.37 L F2 R' D2 F R2 B' L2 B2 F2 U D' L' D2 R' U' D' R F2 L F2 B2 D F2 U2
4. 10.57 F2 B R2 U' F2 B2 L2 F B2 L2 B' D2 B L R' B' D2 U2 L R2 B' F2 R F L
5. 9.86 R' B U L' D L2 R F' R2 U2 F2 B2 U L F2 R' B R2 L2 U2 D F2 R' D B2
6. 13.46 R2 F L2 D2 F2 R F' R' D' L2 B2 R U2 F' R F2 D L2 F' B L2 F' L R2 U
7. 9.77 U2 F' R2 D2 B L2 U D R' U' D F B U F2 D' F B2 D2 B R F R F U'
8. 10.74 L F2 L' U' R' L U' L2 R' D F D R U2 L2 B L2 R U' R' B U2 R2 L D2
9. 9.70 R D' R2 L B' U B U2 L' B U' R2 U' F2 L' B L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 D R U'
10. 9.64 U' B' D' U2 B' U R U F2 B2 U F' B2 U' F' D B' U2 L B R' U' L2 U' B'
11. (15.43) F' B L2 B2 R F2 B2 R' L U' B' L' U L F2 D B' U' R L F2 L R' F L
12. 11.19 D2 R U' B U2 F U' B L F R2 D2 B L2 F' U' B F L F2 L' U' B' R' D2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoa, awesome!

7.85 F' L D' R' B2 U D' B D F B2 D' R' U R2 U D2 L' F2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 R

OLL was F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F'.
PLL was J-Perm.

Sub-8 is quite fast I think. Sub-WR soon. 

EDIT:
Awesome! I'm sub-NR!
RA of 103 solves:

number of times: 103/103
best time: 7.85
worst time: 20.78

current avg5: 11.43 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 10.62 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 11.83 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 11.83 (σ = 0.74)

*current avg100: 12.48 (σ = 1.48)*
best avg100: 12.48 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 12.54 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 12.57

Oh and btw: NR is 12.49 ^^


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 29, 2010)

current avg100: 9.64 (σ = 1.10)

O.MY.GOD.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG @ HUBER!


4x4 avg5 - 1:23.96
(1:13.63)
1:25.03
(1:43.28)
1:21.81
1:25.03

The 1:13.63 had OLL parity and is also a PB. Basically no pauses in the edges on that solve.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2010)

Ohwow

My first 3 solves in ages on 5x5: 1:54, 1:46, 1:23.66


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 29, 2010)

17.68 avg 100 - 3x3

best solve - 12.66
worst solve - 25.34

best avg5 - 15.73
best avg12 - 16.67 (.06 off of pb)

Breakdown:
3 12's
1 13's
5 14's
13 15's
17 16's
19 17's
19 18's
7 19's
9 20's
3 21's
1 22's
1 23's
1 24's
1 25's

My avg100 was 19.18 a month ago


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 29, 2010)

17.01  NL

It just happend to have a 6 move CMLL that I know. Easily could have been sub-15 if I knew a better way of doing LSE.

I <3 Roux


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 29, 2010)

9.13 OH solve
L D2 L R2 B R' B D2 L2 F B' L2 R2 D U' L2 U D' B' F D2 U2 B F2 R'
triple Xcross(lol): z2 U' R U' R' U2 yx' U' R' U 
4th pair: R2 U' R' U
OLL: R U x' R U' R' U x U' R'
PLL: U R2 u' R U' R U R' D x' U2 L F' L'

probably the easiest solve i will ever get in my entire life


----------



## Parity (Mar 29, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 9.13 OH solve
> L D2 L R2 B R' B D2 L2 F B' L2 R2 D U' L2 U D' B' F D2 U2 B F2 R'
> triple Xcross(lol): z2 U' R U' R' U2 yx' U' R' U
> 4th pair: R2 U' R' U
> ...



 Wow.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2010)

Parity said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > 9.13 OH solve
> ...


please tell me you got that on video
EDIT: new PB single by over a second
15.66
scramble: 
B' D' F L2 D' B L2 F L' B' R D' B D2 F L U F2 L D' L U' R' B2 U2
solution:
uh oh, thats not the right scramble
dumb cubemania


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 29, 2010)

Not PB's but this was with no warm up. The 17.01 completely suprised me. I was super slow turning them all, and they all felt like +30 seconds. Can't wait till I start to speed up my turning.

Best Average of 25: 24.55
Best Time: 17.01
Worst Time: 28.58
Standard Deviation: 2.6 (10.8%)

Best Average of 12: 23.98
Best Time: 17.01
Worst Time: 27.73
Standard Deviation: 2.0 (8.3%)

Best Average of 5: 22.66
Best Time: 17.01
Worst Time: 24.43
Standard Deviation: 0.9 (4.1%)


----------



## Faz (Mar 29, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> current avg100: 9.64 (σ = 1.10)
> 
> O.MY.GOD.



Wat.


----------



## Parity (Mar 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > current avg100: 9.64 (σ = 1.10)
> ...



Watch out Faz.


----------



## plechoss (Mar 29, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 9.13 OH solve
> L D2 L R2 B R' B D2 L2 F B' L2 R2 D U' L2 U D' B' F D2 U2 B F2 R'
> triple Xcross(lol): z2 U' R U' R' U2 yx' U' R' U
> 4th pair: R2 U' R' U
> ...


lol, I got 10.55 with PLL skip. Could have been faster if I had warmed up.
Here's my solution:
x' R2 U' R2 x' y2
R U2 R' 
U z U' R U R' U' R' U z'
F U R U' R' F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R (When I saw that diagonal corner swap on this OLL I did a 6 move oll to have a sune 2GLL case  )


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 9.13 OH solve
> L D2 L R2 B R' B D2 L2 F B' L2 R2 D U' L2 U D' B' F D2 U2 B F2 R'
> triple Xcross(lol): z2 U' R U' R' U2 yx' U' R' U
> 4th pair: R2 U' R' U
> ...



If I were you I'd be like 'lolol forget OH, I'm doing this full speed. I don't care if I have stop my OH average I'm getting a PB here. >=D'

But eventually you'd have to do an easy OH w/ OH, so you went ahead and did so.

But that scramble...


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 29, 2010)

13.80 A5 for 3x3 on film with scrambles and such.

Yay me.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> current avg100: 9.64 (σ = 1.10)
> 
> O.MY.GOD.



C'mon, it shouldn't be THAT hard to get a low 9 avg 12 on vid should it?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 30, 2010)

square-1 !

avg12: 28.35
24.53, 30.86, 24.32, 29.06, (22.34), 22.94, 31.40, (43.04), 34.65, 35.37, 27.16, 23.22



Spoiler



1. 24.53 (-3,5) / (6,6) / (0,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (2,0) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,-1) / (4,-5) / (-3,2)
2. 30.86 (0,5) / (-5,0) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-2,-3) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (4,3) / (0,-4) / (4,0)
3. 24.32 (6,6) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (6,3) / (-5,-3) / (6,5) / (-5,6) / (-5,2) / (3,6) / (6,-2) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) /
4. 29.06 (1,-4) / (3,3) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-2,6) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (4,6) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (2,-2) / (4,4) / (2,6)
5. (22.34) (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,2) / (6,6) / (-2,2) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (0,-3) /
6. 22.94 (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,1) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (2,2) /
7. 31.40 (-2,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,6) / (-1,5) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (3,-1) / (-3,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (-4,4) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (-1,-4)
8. (43.04) (1,-4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (5,6) / (1,-3) / (0,3) / (2,6) / (1,6) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (4,-5) / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (0,2)
9. 34.65 (3,2) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,4) / (-1,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,6) / (0,-2) / (-5,2) / (1,0) / (5,6) / (-2,6) / (6,0)
10. 35.37 (1,2) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,2) / (-2,-4) / (6,-2) / (4,3) / (-3,-4) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,4) / (0,3)
11. 27.16 (4,-3) / (2,2) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (1,4) / (-3,2) / (3,6) / (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (5,2) / (-3,-2) / (0,6) / (4,6) / (2,0)
12. 23.22 (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,3) / (-1,5) / (-2,3) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-4)


avg5: 25.44
(30.86), 24.32, 29.06, (22.34), 22.94



Spoiler



1. (30.86) (0,5) / (-5,0) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-2,-3) / (4,3) / (6,2) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (4,3) / (0,-4) / (4,0)
2. 24.32 (6,6) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (6,3) / (-5,-3) / (6,5) / (-5,6) / (-5,2) / (3,6) / (6,-2) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) /
3. 29.06 (1,-4) / (3,3) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-2,6) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (4,6) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (2,-2) / (4,4) / (2,6)
4. (22.34) (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,2) / (6,6) / (-2,2) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (0,-3) /
5. 22.94 (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,1) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (2,2) /


----------



## ianini (Mar 30, 2010)

YES!!!! Sub-4 2x2 avg of 12:
3.329, 3.594, 3.262, 3.712, 4.729, 3.698, 3.730, 3.897, 4.587, 4.683, 3.914, 6.929


Spoiler



Session average: 3.987
1. 3.329 F2 R' F' U2 R U F R2 
2. 3.594 R F U R U2 F' R F' U2 
3. (3.262) F U F2 R2 U F R2 U' 
4. 3.712 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U R' U' 
5. 4.729 U R' U2 F R' U F' U' R2 U' 
6. 3.698 F2 U2 R' F U' F' U2 F2 
7. 3.730 F2 U F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 
8. 3.897 R F U2 R' U' F2 R F' R' U' 
9. 4.587 R F' R F2 U' F U2 R 
10. 4.683 R U2 F2 U F2 R F' U F2 
11. 3.914 F2 R F U' R U2 R2 F' 
12. (6.929) F U2 R' F R' U' R F2 U



If I didn't butcher the last solves then it could've been better, but oh well. And the funny thing is that I've not learned all the Ortega algs yet!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

R' F R U' * 6 = 1.97 seconds = 12.18 TPS

Comment: Yay for slow turning.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 30, 2010)

ianini said:


> And the funny thing is that I've not learned all the Ortega algs yet!


Oh, come on, there are only three new cases...


----------



## ianini (Mar 30, 2010)

Truncator said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > And the funny thing is that I've not learned all the Ortega algs yet!
> ...



I know, I'm just too lazy to learn to the last one xD.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 30, 2010)

51.04 PLL time attack


----------



## Feryll (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got a 37 move solve for an FMC! That's definitely a PB. I just counted the moves, but I didn't record them. The scramble was U L R B F R2 B F' R D2 U' L D R U B U R B L B' L' B' F2 R, And I remember solving the blocks extremely easy, but the last part killed me as I turned it into Fridrich and got a PLL skip


----------



## ianini (Mar 30, 2010)

YAY!


Spoiler



Session average: 3.977
1. 3.777 R2 F2 R F R' U F2 U' 
2. 3.346 U2 F U2 R' F2 R' F U F 
3. 3.921 R F2 R F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' 
4. 3.721 R' F2 R F R' U F2 U' F U2 
5. (7.329) F2 R U' R U2 R' F2 R U' 
6. 3.345 F' R F U' F R2 F R F' 
7. 4.193 U2 R' U' R U R' F2 U 
8. 3.897 F' R2 F R' U2 F U' R U2 
9. 3.888 U' F R' F R2 U R' U2 F U' 
10. 4.569 R2 U F' R2 F2 R' U R2 
11. 3.977 F' R2 U R' U' R U2 
12. 4.786 R' U' R2 F R F 
13. 3.513 F' R U2 F U F R2 U' F' 
14. 3.345 F U2 R2 F' U2 F' U R 
15. 2.881 U F' R2 F R2 U F' 
16. 4.296 F U' F2 U R' U2 F2 R U 
17. (2.673) U R' F R2 U' F R' U2 F2 R2 U' 
18. 4.248 R U F' U' R2 F R2 F R2 
19. 3.642 F2 R' U' F U' R2 U' R2 U2 
20. 3.601 R' U F2 U2 R F' R2 U' 
21. 4.592 R2 U F2 R F U2 F R2 F2 U' 
22. 5.009 F2 R2 F R F2 R U2 R U' R2 
23. 4.970 R' U' F R F' U' R F2 U 
24. 3.762 U R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U 
25. 4.185 R F R U' F2 U2 R' U


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 30, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> C'mon, it shouldn't be THAT hard to get a low 9 avg 12 on vid should it?


lol it is. that avg100 was so incredibly consistent that I only had one 8.8x avg12 and the rest was all mid-high-9 ^^ 
and when filming, I always fail. I've filmed a few sub10 avg5s since my first but then I always get 2 14s and it's screwed :fp

anyway, I don't even have time to film...


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 30, 2010)

Whoa wtf.
number of times: 5/5
best time: 16.34
worst time: 20.73

current mean of 3: 17.87 (σ = 1.29)
best mean of 3: 17.87 (σ = 1.29)

current avg5: 18.01 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 18.01 (σ = 1.14)

session avg: 18.01 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 18.22

Bout time I responded to ZBs challenege.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 30, 2010)

sq-1 avg5: 24.07 (σ = 1.26)
25.75, 23.75, (26.60), (19.77), 22.70

I didn't have parity on any of them 



Spoiler



1. 25.75 (-2,-1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (1,4) / (-3,-2) / (4,-5) / (6,2) / (3,-4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,6) / (2,0)
2. 23.75 (6,5) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (3,-5) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (2,6) /
3. (26.60) (1,2) / (-3,-3) / (1,4) / (4,-1) / (0,1) / (0,-1) / (4,3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,4) / (5,6) / (5,6) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
4. (19.77) (4,-3) / (2,5) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,0) / (-3,-5) / (2,3) / (4,-2) / (2,2) / (1,0) /
5. 22.70 (3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (1,-5) / (5,-1) / (6,0) / (1,6) / (3,-4) / (4,-1) / (6,-1) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (2,5)


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 30, 2010)

12.07 nl single with a g perm i would been a 10 if i didnt get a g perm (or any other bad case)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 30, 2010)

45.53s

either my 2nd or 3rd best single, I can't remember. Non lucky =)


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2010)

11.87, 13.97, 9.09, 11.37, (14.40), 11.65, 13.96, 6.32, 12.78, 11.48, 6.59, (5.45) = 10.91
hehe pyra. (just restickered, thanks to MichaelErskine)


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 30, 2010)

3x3x3 single PB 10.50 NL.

I tried to reconstruct it, but it failed.

Also: 15.24 RA(12) and 14.04 RA(5).


----------



## Muesli (Mar 30, 2010)

PB Avg 12 I thinks 

Average of 12: 18.54
1. 19.17 B L2 B U2 R D R D2 B' F U B2 L B' F R B2 R' B L2 B' D' R L' F'
2. 18.92 R' F' R' B' R U R2 L U' D' L U F' U L2 U' L F B' R' L' F L2 D2 L
3. 18.56 U2 F U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 L2 F L R2 B' U' L U B' L2 U' F' D2 U' R F' R2
4. 18.71 L' R' D' U L U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 B F' L' R' D L2 U L' U' R' U B' R2 U2 F'
5. 17.24 R' L2 U2 D R' D2 B F U2 B' U' F D' U2 F L2 U R F2 U2 B U2 D' R2 D'
6. (16.84) D2 F2 R' D' F2 D2 B L' B U R U2 F U' L' B F2 D F2 L' D' R2 B U2 D2
7. 19.61 R' F2 B2 R' F2 D' U' B2 R' D2 R2 D U B L D F L R' D R' U' L' B' F
8. 18.94 F U' D B U' L U' R2 D F D B' D' B' U2 L B2 F' U2 R' U' D' L U2 B2
9. 17.08 L2 D' F L' U D2 B' D' L2 R D' R D2 L' R B' F D R U' F U2 D2 F' U
10. (19.79) B R' F2 D' B' F2 L2 F L2 R' F L' R2 D2 B L2 F' D' L2 D L U2 L' U2 L'
11. 19.68 D' R' F2 L2 B' L U2 B U' L U F U2 L' U' R' L D2 U B2 F R2 D L F'
12. 17.52 F R' U' L' D2 F D' B2 R F2 D' B2 L' D R U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 L F L2 D'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 30, 2010)

First week of really practicing OH and I've gone from high forties to mid thirties. 

best avg5: 30.38 (σ = 2.39)

best avg12: 34.12 (σ = 3.98)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 30, 2010)

ZZ PB (15.68)

Scramble: U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' B2 U R U'

EOLine: D2 R' D'
F2L: 
1: U2 R2
2: R U2 L2
3: U2 L U L'
4: U' R' U R U' R'
LL: M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2

No rotation FTW!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> ZZ PB (15.68)
> 
> Scramble: U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' B2 U R U'
> 
> ...



wtf 6.23
Lucky PB


----------



## Shortey (Mar 30, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sir E Brum said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PB (15.68)
> ...



No.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Morten said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sir E Brum said:
> ...



Fine, I won't count it as my PB since I already knew it would be mega easy.
But I got 6.23, just try the scramble >_>
Me and him had almost the exact same solution. (Mine had canceled moves).


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Breandan Vallance:
> ...





Spoiler



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDGE?


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sub-14 avg. of 5 is mine!

13.26 Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOL @ nlcuber.. Dude, he used ZZ. After trying the scramble I'm almost positive that you would not have used the same solution. It's not even an obvious solution. Ah, when will you learn..


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anthony said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL @ nlcuber.. Dude, he used ZZ. After trying the scramble I'm almost positive that you would not have used the same solution. It's not even an obvious solution. Ah, when will you learn..





Spoiler



xx Cross: D2 R' D' U2 R' U R' U L2
F2L 3: L U' L' R U2 R' U R U' R
F2L 4: y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: U M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2
was my solution.

But you got me on the time lol. It was untimed.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2010)

Just wondering, but are you literally trying to make people hate you? It kinda seems that way.


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2010)

nlCuber: I now do not believe anything you say. Until you do it in comp. Great job.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOLOLOL @ nlcuber.. Dude, he used ZZ. After trying the scramble I'm almost positive that you would not have used the same solution. It's not even an obvious solution. Ah, when will you learn..
> ...



[17:40] <Kirjava> nlcuber is lying again 
[17:40] <Kirjava> and you're surprised? 
[17:40] <Kian|Away> this one is extra fun

I agree, Kian! This is amazing. <3*n*oob*l*iar*cuber*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Just wondering, but are you literally trying to make people hate you? It kinda seems that way.



That's the goal.


Spoiler



I'm just kidding. Sometimes I just post really stupid things that I should never post. I'll work on that.
I'm alright IRL, I promise. 
You'll see me at Nats.


----------



## Faz (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh goody, hopefully you'll be sub 20 by then.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2010)

roux PB avg

22.06, 20.99, 23.92, 20.54, (29.14), 24.29, (20.24), 23.09, 22.12, 20.77, 21.02, 22.91 => 22.17

no sub20s


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 31, 2010)

A nice OH session:
36.78, 34.55, 32.62, 44.37, 31.75, 32.81, (44.64), (29.60), 35.24, 34.22, 38.94, 35.98

Avg5 = 33.27	
31.75, 32.81, (44.64), (29.60), 35.24

Avg12 = 35.73
36.78, 34.55, 32.62, 44.37, 31.75, 32.81, (44.64), (29.60), 35.24, 34.22, 38.94, 35.98

I'm going away for 9 days, cya.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2010)

Computer 5x5x5: 1:07.31 with M slice pairing


----------



## Toad (Mar 31, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Computer 5x5x5: 1:07.31 with M slice pairing



Niiiiice


----------



## mande (Mar 31, 2010)

One of the very rare times when I get an avg 12 without a single sup 20 solve:

16.95, (16.79), (19.61), 17.10, 17.46, 18.44, 18.14, 17.27, 16.84, 18.24, 17.27, 17.66 = 17.54


Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.54
1. 16.95 F U' L R' F' L' B' D B2 L' B2 U D' L2 F2 B2 L D2 R F' L U2 B2 D' U'
2. (16.79) U' F' U2 D' R2 F L2 B2 R' F' L' D' B' U B' U' B' U R2 U2 B' U2 L' D' R
3. (19.61) U' B F L' F2 U2 D' F U2 D2 F2 L2 D B' F' L' F' U2 D2 F R2 D2 F R2 D'
4. 17.10 U' B R' F2 D B' U' F' L' D R2 L2 F L2 U' R B L2 D' U' F R' F U R'
5. 17.46 B2 R2 L' D' B' D2 B' F2 L' U2 F' L B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D F' U' L' U D' B2 R2
6. 18.44 L2 R2 U' F' B D' U2 R' U B D2 U' L U F' R' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' L' B'
7. 18.14 B' D U B L U' F B' U L F2 U F R' B' D2 R D F D' R L' F' D2 L
8. 17.27 U F2 R2 D' F2 U F U' R' U D2 R F' U2 F2 D B2 L' D' R' U' B' U2 D L'
9. 16.84 B2 L R U' F B R L2 B D2 L' B' D2 L' R B2 F U F' D F R' U' D2 L'
10. 18.24 U2 F' D' L' F R' L F' L2 D' F2 B D2 L2 F' D' L2 U' L' B2 F' L B' L B
11. 17.27 R2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 U' R U' L2 U R U R2 L D' L B' L' D2 L U' D2 R' B'
12. 17.66 D2 L R B' F2 U' B L R D B2 F' D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 B2 D B U B2 R2 B2


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 31, 2010)

PB average of 5: 11.09 

1.	(9.55)	U B2 L2 R' B2 F U2 B F L' D L2 R D F' U2 B' F U2 F D' L2 F' U' B
2.	(18.36)	B' F' D' U R B2 F D U L2 B2 F' L' F2 U F2 L R' B' D F D' L R2 D2
3.	11.77	U2 L R2 U2 B' F' D2 B' L' R U2 B' U' L' R F2 D2 U F' U2 B' U2 L2 B' U'
4.	11.45	D' L2 R D2 B F' L2 B R2 U2 L' R' F' D' U2 F2 R' B2 L2 R D' L' B F2 D2
5.	10.06	L2 R2 B' L2 R' F' L U2 B2 F D2 U' L B2 L U L2 F' D' R D2 L2 F R' F2

First sub-NR! 

9.55 was x-cross, 10.06 was PLL skip and the 18 was a normal solve, just jesus'd up a little bit.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 31, 2010)

Session average: 18.28
1. 18.49 F' D2 R F B2 U2 L' D2 B D' R' D2 R2 U D2 B2 R' L' D B R2 D L2 U2 F
2. (17.37) D F R' D F D' L' D2 U B2 L B R2 L' U' L2 F' B' R2 L D2 L' B R B2
3. 18.73 U B2 U R2 F2 R D L' R' U F2 R2 U B2 D2 U' B2 F' U2 B2 U2 L R' U R
4. 17.63 F D2 L2 F R' D F2 B2 R B2 D U' L U F' R' D' R' U2 D' L F' U2 D' B'
5. (19.80) L' U2 R L2 D L' B' U2 B2 R U B' L' U L2 F2 U B' U L' D U F2 L B' 



Personal best I thinks. Sub 18.5


----------



## CubeX (Mar 31, 2010)

*3x3 PLL skip- PB*

I had to get a PLL skip PB, but not a full step PB... damn...

PLL skip PB= 16.60 sec 

Why can't i get this time as a full step PB, and not PLL skip PB?


----------



## dada222 (Mar 31, 2010)

2x2: Sub 12 avg of 5 and sub 13 avg of 13. Never done either before.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 31, 2010)

First 5x5 solve with Frank Morris edges..
4:50.58

Maybe I'll do a avg of 5 later

session mean: 4:17.10
4:50.58, 3:32.60, 4:28.11

Second solve had very nice edges.

i still suck at last 4 edges..


----------



## Tortin (Mar 31, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:35.87
1. 1:34.21 d B' D' L' r' B' u' b L R r' d' f D' r2 B d U' B' R2 f F' u' F f u2 D R' L D L u' l B2 f2 d r2 B L' l d' B' l B l' r u R2 r b2 u R u l' R2 b f2 u2 r' L2
2. (1:32.13) D F' l u d' f F b2 D' r2 B' D2 F r' l d' l D d2 B L' b2 D' l b' f2 l2 B R2 u' R' L2 f' R2 d2 L2 B2 u' F2 r U d f2 L2 D2 F2 r2 u2 U2 B U L' B D f R2 r f' r f
3. 1:40.00 d' r' D' b R' l2 r' U F b2 L2 D' b D' r' F2 U' f2 L D' R2 U R' b2 l' d F' L2 u' d' f L' f' U2 l' F d' F B' f' D2 R' b d r U2 F2 d2 R' f2 u2 l2 B r' B l L2 d R2 f'
4. (1:53.94) R2 L2 l D' B' F2 l' r U2 d l' d' L d' D B2 u' L f2 b2 d' U2 f2 d2 U2 f2 r f' D' B u' D2 L2 b U' D2 u2 b R2 U' f2 D2 B' r L b' L' d B2 r' L2 l D' r L F2 b2 f' d' F
5. 1:33.40 F' B u' U' L2 U u F' U' R u U' D r2 F' L B2 u' d2 F U2 R2 U' b' u' L' u F U r2 B L d' l d2 f' b' R2 f2 U' u d B u' F b' l' R2 F L2 f2 D2 r' l f L b' d' U l

Lmao. This beats my old PB by ~7 seconds (which I set in comp)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice... 

Best average 13.22: 14.25 (14.61) (12.36) 12.64 12.77
14.25 R D' B R2 L D' F2 L2 D B' U2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D 
(14.61) U2 B2 R2 B' R U L B' L B R' D' L2 F2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U 
(12.36) D' B' R F' D F L' B R2 D B2 R D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U D2 B2 
12.64 D L' D' B L2 F U2 F U B L' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U D2 L2 
12.77 F' B2 L D R' B U' R2 B2 R D2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

Spoiler



Meant to be a100, but got distracted in #rubik and it's time for me to go, so here's how I went:

times (reset):
20.97, 23.97, 20.02, 18.05, 19.38, 16.85, 16.58, 20.25, 23.77, 16.39, 18.81, 26.46+, 19.96, 18.06, 19.66, 26.95, 22.06, 18.77, 17.36, 19.14, 19.12, 16.34, 18.66

stats: (hide)
number of times: 23/23
best time: 16.34
worst time: 26.95

current mean of 3: 18.04 (σ = 1.22)
best mean of 3: 17.60 (σ = 1.26)

current avg5: 18.38 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 17.89 (σ = 1.67)

current avg12: 19.92 (σ = 2.48)
best avg12: 19.13 (σ = 1.95)

session avg: 19.73 (σ = 2.50)
session mean: 19.89


Session average: 19.73


Spoiler



1. 20.97 D' U' F' R D U2 R2 F2 U' R B' D U R' F2 L2 F' L' D' L F L2 F U' D 
2. 23.97 R U2 D R2 L2 F' R2 L2 U D' R U L' D U' B' L R2 D R2 F' B2 D' F R' 
3. 20.02 R D2 F D' R2 F R2 L2 D F D2 L R' B2 L2 F B L' F R' B U' F2 L2 F' 
4. 18.05 B2 D2 F2 B' L F' U2 R' L2 B2 U' B L2 R' F R2 B F' D U L2 U2 F R2 F2 
5. 19.38 F B2 U B2 L' F' D' F2 R' L' D2 L2 D F' R2 L' D B' R' U2 F2 L' R2 D L2 
6. 16.85 U R2 F B2 U2 D2 L' F' D' U' B L' F' U B' F R L U' F B2 R2 D B2 L' 
7. 16.58 F' L' F R2 F B2 R' B2 L2 B' L F2 U F2 L' D2 L U B U2 D B2 R D R 
8. 20.25 R2 F2 B' L' B L' F2 R D2 U R2 D' F R' U' L2 R D U2 F' B' U' B' U' L 
9. 23.77 R U' D F2 R' U D B F2 L2 U' D F R L D B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 L B2 
10. 16.39 R2 F L R F2 B2 L U R2 F2 R' U2 D' L2 U' R F U2 R' D B' L2 U2 R F2 
11. 18.81 U L' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 B L' D' L U D2 B U L' D2 F2 B' L R' F B' R D 
12. 26.46+ B' F D R2 F U2 D R2 D' F D2 B2 F' U' D' R2 F2 U R L F U L2 B2 D' 
13. 19.96 B2 D2 R' U' R D' U B' F D2 B' R2 B' F' L' F' D2 L' U L' R2 U2 L D F 
14. 18.06 B' R B' F L2 B2 D U' L' D2 L U R' F B' D2 U' B2 F2 U D L2 B' U' L2 
15. 19.66 D B' R2 F' B' D F B2 U B' R F' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' U L U2 F2 U D R2 
16. (26.95) D2 L2 R2 D' F R' U2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 B U' R U2 L R' B' F' D2 U2 R L D 
17. 22.06 D2 R2 F U D' R' B2 R F2 R D' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L F B D' U R' F2 L U' 
18. 18.77 D U' L2 R B' U2 B2 F' R2 D' F R D' F' B' R' U2 D2 L F2 R2 B D2 U2 F2 
19. 17.36 F' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 L B2 R' D U R2 B L' B D U' L2 D' F2 L' B2 F2 D' U2 
20. 19.14 F U' D2 F U B2 U L B' F' U2 F' R' U' L2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' B' F' 
21. 19.12 R' B2 F L B2 L' B2 F L D' U B2 L D2 F' R D' F L2 B' U' L2 B2 F2 U 
22. (16.34) F B' R2 U B D2 L' R F' B2 U2 F2 R U' F2 D2 L' U' D2 R2 D F' U B D 
23. 18.66 R' L' U2 R L2 B2 U' L B' F' L B2 F' D' L' B F U R' F2 R B2 U B2 U'


Average of 12: 19.13


Spoiler



1. 18.05 B2 D2 F2 B' L F' U2 R' L2 B2 U' B L2 R' F R2 B F' D U L2 U2 F R2 F2 
2. 19.38 F B2 U B2 L' F' D' F2 R' L' D2 L2 D F' R2 L' D B' R' U2 F2 L' R2 D L2 
3. 16.85 U R2 F B2 U2 D2 L' F' D' U' B L' F' U B' F R L U' F B2 R2 D B2 L' 
4. 16.58 F' L' F R2 F B2 R' B2 L2 B' L F2 U F2 L' D2 L U B U2 D B2 R D R 
5. 20.25 R2 F2 B' L' B L' F2 R D2 U R2 D' F R' U' L2 R D U2 F' B' U' B' U' L 
6. 23.77 R U' D F2 R' U D B F2 L2 U' D F R L D B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 L B2 
7. (16.39) R2 F L R F2 B2 L U R2 F2 R' U2 D' L2 U' R F U2 R' D B' L2 U2 R F2 
8. 18.81 U L' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 B L' D' L U D2 B U L' D2 F2 B' L R' F B' R D 
9. (26.46+) B' F D R2 F U2 D R2 D' F D2 B2 F' U' D' R2 F2 U R L F U L2 B2 D' 
10. 19.96 B2 D2 R' U' R D' U B' F D2 B' R2 B' F' L' F' D2 L' U L' R2 U2 L D F 
11. 18.06 B' R B' F L2 B2 D U' L' D2 L U R' F B' D2 U' B2 F2 U D L2 B' U' L2 
12. 19.66 D B' R2 F' B' D F B2 U B' R F' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' U L U2 F2 U D R2



Average of 5: 17.89


Spoiler



1. 16.85 U R2 F B2 U2 D2 L' F' D' U' B L' F' U B' F R L U' F B2 R2 D B2 L' 
2. 16.58 F' L' F R2 F B2 R' B2 L2 B' L F2 U F2 L' D2 L U B U2 D B2 R D R 
3. 20.25 R2 F2 B' L' B L' F2 R D2 U R2 D' F R' U' L2 R D U2 F' B' U' B' U' L 
4. (23.77) R U' D F2 R' U D B F2 L2 U' D F R L D B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 L B2 
5. (16.39) R2 F L R F2 B2 L U R2 F2 R' U2 D' L2 U' R F U2 R' D B' L2 U2 R F2


So many high 20's. This session took like, 1 1/2 hours, so I wasn't really warmed up the whole time, and generally, after a bit of a break, I'd get a bad time.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

6.96 3x3 solve! 
Finally, sub 7! 
Normal F2L, 6 move LL. 
It was during lunch at school. I was using qqtimer so it was a legit scramble too.

I'm very happy.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 6.96 3x3 solve!
> Finally, sub 7!
> Normal F2L, 6 move LL.
> It was during lunch at school. I was using qqtimer so it was a legit scramble too.
> ...



F R U R' U' F'?


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 6.96 3x3 solve!
> Finally, sub 7!
> Normal F2L, 6 move LL.
> It was during lunch at school. I was using qqtimer so it was a legit scramble too.
> ...



0_0


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 6.96 3x3 solve!
> ...



Actually, now that I think about it I realize it was a 7 move LL. I forgot about AUF.

LL was F U R U' R' F' U'.


----------



## Forte (Apr 1, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.78
1. 3.82 U2 R' F2 R' F U' R2 F' R' 
2. (4.96) U2 R F2 R F U F R' 
3. 4.30 R' U2 R' F U R F2 U R' 
4. 2.32 R' F U F U' R' U2 F 
5. 4.25 F R2 U' R U' R F' R2 U 
6. 3.58 U' F2 R2 F R' F2 R' U R2 
7. 4.39 R' F R2 U' R F' U2 R U2 
8. 3.85 R2 U' R U' F2 U F2 R' F' U 
9. 3.84 F' U R' F R2 F2 U2 F' 
10. (2.22) R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U F2 
11. 3.55 F2 U F2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
12. 3.93 R' F U' R U R2 F' R F U' 

PIDGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 1, 2010)

2. (12.98) B' D L U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' B' D' R' U' R D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 L' R2 U 
3x3. Nice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 2. (12.98) B' D L U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' B' D' R' U' R D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 L' R2 U
> 3x3. Nice.



Nice? For you that's practically horrible.


----------



## Forte (Apr 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. (12.98) B' D L U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' B' D' R' U' R D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 L' R2 U
> ...



I'm sure it's just a misunderstanding. He means 3x3*x11*.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. (12.98) B' D L U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' B' D' R' U' R D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 L' R2 U
> ...



OH YEAH LET ME TELL YA


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> I'm sure it's just a misunderstanding. He means 3x3*x11*.



I was thinking 3x3 BLD, but that works too I guess.

If that is 3x3 though, it's about 0.2 seconds slower than your average of 5.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 2. (12.98) B' D L U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' B' D' R' U' R D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 L' R2 U
> 3x3. Nice.



3x3: avg5 12.77 in you signature?

And you're posting a 12.98 single? Or was that a5 a lie. Or, was that a5, and this single a lie?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2010)

WAT.

27.61, (16.86), 18.36, 20.69, 28.18, 18.50, (38.43), 35.54, 23.02, 17.32, 29.47, 25.17 = 24.39 avg12

(16.86), 18.36, 20.69, (28.18), 18.50 = 19.19 avg5


square-1 <3



Spoiler



1. 27.61 (1,2) / (0,-3) / (5,3) / (6,6) / (3,-5) / (-3,-5) / (-1,-1) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (6,-2) / (6,5) / (6,-5) 
2. (16.86) (6,5) / (-5,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (2,4) / (6,6) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (6,5) / (6,0) 
3. 18.36 (-5,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (4,6) / (5,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-5) / (-4,6) / (-3,0) 
4. 20.69 (-5,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,-1) / (4,-2) / (6,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,6) / (-1,6) / (-3,2) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) / (2,0) 
5. 28.18 (-2,6) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (4,6) / (5,-2) / (-2,-3) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (5,4) / (6,2) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (0,-3) 
6. 18.50 (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,-3) / (-5,-2) / (2,6) / (-2,6) / (3,0) / (2,-2) / (4,-4) / (0,-1) / (4,6) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (6,1) 
7. (38.43) (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,5) / (-2,1) / (6,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (3,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,-5) / (6,2) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-5,-2) / (5,5) /
8. 35.54 (-5,-1) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) / (0,-5) / (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (0,4) 
9. 23.02 (4,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,1) / (5,6) / (3,3) / (3,2) / (2,-2) / (-4,-4) / (2,-2) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (6,-1) / (0,4) / (6,-5) /
10. 17.32 (-3,5) / (4,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (1,2) / (6,6) / (-5,-1) / (5,6) / (1,6) / (-5,6) 
11. 29.47 (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (-3,6) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (5,6) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (5,-2) / (4,5) / (6,2) /
12. 25.17 (6,-4) / (4,-2) / (3,-4) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-5,6) / (-1,6) / (1,0) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (0,-5) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (0,6)


----------



## Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 2. (12.98) B' D L U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' B' D' R' U' R D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 L' R2 U
> 3x3. Nice.



But wait, this is close to average solve for you? Either your tripping over a rope of lies, or you made a post error.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

13.47 computer cube solve.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 1, 2010)

51.61, 51.15, 52.73, 52.35, 52.38, 58.15, 52.97, (58.69), 52.92, 49.91, 56.12, (48.75) = 53.03 =(

WHYWHYWHYWHYWHY


----------



## pappas (Apr 1, 2010)

Feliks is away for holidays and told me to post this for him.
3x3
Average of 100: 9.30
Average of 50: 9.09
Average of 12: 8.28
Average of 5: 7.90
That is insane. and also 37.xy avg of 5 on 4x4


----------



## ianini (Apr 1, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Average of 5: 7.90



I never knew that speed was obtainable... he's too fast!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 1, 2010)

Rowe is away for holidays and told me to post this for him.
3x3
Average of 100: 8.30
Average of 50: 7.09
Average of 12: 7.28
Average of 5: 6.90
That is insane.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2010)

Meh... I know Breandan almost got a sub 7 average of 12 yesterday with 2 counting 9s. He should really start to film his solves again


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Just did a recent average of 12 myself.
Average of 12: 6.93
Average of 5: 6.17


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 1, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Just did a recent average of 12 myself.
> Average of 12: 6.93
> Average of 5: 6.17



Nice feet skills


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Feliks is away for holidays and told me to post this for him.
> 3x3
> Average of 100: 9.30
> Average of 50: 9.09
> ...



Considering April Fools ends at 12:00, and it was 5 pm (roughly) when you posted this, WOW. It better not be a late april fools joke. I find the 3x3 stats believable enough, but 37.xy 4x4 average? I feel I'm missing something here.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2010)

OH YAH JUST GOT A 4.62 AVG 12 ON 3X3 SPEED YOU ALL BELIEVE ME RIGHT?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 37.xy 4x4 average?



I've done 36.xx 4x4 avg5 on computer (for real). So it's possible.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 1, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PB again, this time the ultimate, single ever: 8.14

Out of nowhere, it was the 14th solve of my day, usually I suck in the early hours.  It was hard to reconstruct, since I did the cross and the F2Ls in a weird way.  Of course, it was PLL skip. 



Spoiler



8.14: L2 B2 F2 L D2 L R2 F U2 L R2 B L' R D2 U' B' D2 U2 L2 F L' R2 B2 R

cross: y z2 L R' U2 F R' D2 (6)

1st pair: R U' R' U R' U' R (7)

2nd pair: U L' U L y' U' L' U L (8)

3rd pair: U R U R' (4)

4th pair: y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' (11)

OLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (9)

PLL: U' (1)

Total: 46 moves in 8.14 = 5,65 tps



Unfortunately, no video this time.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice, Olivér!
You missed a U' in your reconstruction though (at the OLL).

Sub-8 soon!

My accomplishment:
In the past 2 days I did 501 solves on CCT with 3x3 
Statistics so far:

Best time: 7.95 (non-lucky but accidental multi-slotting)
Best avg5: 10.44
Best avg12: 11.27
Best avg50: 11.90
Best avg100: 12.09

Session avg: 12.54
Sub-10s: 25 or so.

PS: I will expand this avg.


----------



## plechoss (Apr 1, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> 1st pair: R U' R*'* U R' U' R (7)


  Great time, anyway


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 1, 2010)

plechoss said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > 1st pair: R U' R*'* U R' U' R (7)
> ...





Yes said:


> Nice, Olivér!
> 
> Sub-8 soon!



Thanks guys! 



Yes said:


> You missed a U' in your reconstruction though (at the OLL).



Where exactly?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

Pyraminx (Stackmat btw)

times (reset):
7.91, 10.09, 4.80, 4.84, 11.06, 9.00, 8.05, 4.53, 8.59, 6.59, 7.34, 6.06, 5.34, 5.61, 10.41, 10.59, 3.08, 6.11, 4.72, 10.02, 12.52, 13.15, 7.71, 2.84, 8.50, 9.47+, 4.96, 9.59, 8.05, 9.11

best avg5: 6.09 (σ = 0.40)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 6.09
1. 6.59 L B' U L B R' U L l' r' b' u' 
2. (7.34) R' U B U L R' B U' l' b 
3. 6.06 U L B' L' U' B L B' b' 
4. (5.34) U R' B U R' L' r b u 
5. 5.61 U B L U B U R' L R' r' b' u'



best avg12: 6.53 (σ = 1.73)


Spoiler



1. 4.53 B U B' R U' B' U' B' l b 
2. 8.59 U L B' L' U R U B l' r' b 
3. 6.59 L B' U L B R' U L l' r' b' u' 
4. 7.34 R' U B U L R' B U' l' b 
5. 6.06 U L B' L' U' B L B' b' 
6. 5.34 U R' B U R' L' r b u 
7. 5.61 U B L U B U R' L R' r' b' u' 
8. 10.41 L B U R B' L' R l' b u' 
9. (10.59) U L' U' B L' U' L R l r' b' u 
10. (3.08) U' R U L' l' r b' 
11. 6.11 U R U' R L B R' l r' u' 
12. 4.72 U' B' L' R U L' U L' l u



2.84 L' U R B' U' B R' U' r u' 

Full stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 2.84
worst time: 13.15

current mean of 3: 8.92 (σ = 0.64)
best mean of 3: 4.64 (σ = 1.24)

current avg5: 8.88 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 6.09 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 8.47 (σ = 2.20)
best avg12: 6.53 (σ = 1.73)

session avg: 7.67 (σ = 2.35)
session mean: 7.69



Session average: 7.67


Spoiler



1. 7.91 B U L' B L' B R' U' l r u' 
2. 10.09 L' U L' B R L' B R' L l' r' u' 
3. 4.80 U' R U' L' U' B R' L' r' u 
4. 4.84 L' B R' L' R L' U l' b' u' 
5. 11.06 B L R' U' L U' R B l' b u' 
6. 9.00 L' U' R' B' U B L R' U' l' r' b' 
7. 8.05 L R' U B' R U' R' l r b u' 
8. 4.53 B U B' R U' B' U' B' l b 
9. 8.59 U L B' L' U R U B l' r' b 
10. 6.59 L B' U L B R' U L l' r' b' u' 
11. 7.34 R' U B U L R' B U' l' b 
12. 6.06 U L B' L' U' B L B' b' 
13. 5.34 U R' B U R' L' r b u 
14. 5.61 U B L U B U R' L R' r' b' u' 
15. 10.41 L B U R B' L' R l' b u' 
16. 10.59 U L' U' B L' U' L R l r' b' u 
17. 3.08 U' R U L' l' r b' 
18. 6.11 U R U' R L B R' l r' u' 
19. 4.72 U' B' L' R U L' U L' l u 
20. 10.02 L R B' U R' B' U r u' 
21. 12.52 R' U L' U B R L l r b' u 
22. (13.15) L' B U' B L' R' B U' l' u' 
23. 7.71 R' U B' R L' U B l' b' u 
24. (2.84) L' U R B' U' B R' U' r u' 
25. 8.50 R U L B' R' L' r b u 
26. 9.47+ U' R B' L U R' U' B r' b' u' 
27. 4.96 U' B' R' U R' B L R l 
28. 9.59 L' B L U' R' L B U b u' 
29. 8.05 R' B U' L R' B' L U l' 
30. 9.11 B' U B' U R' L B L l' b u'


Okay, so maybe a few of the scrambles were easy  but still, good average for me. 5.85 a12 a few weeks ago was with keyboard. I also had a 6.66 a5, and quickly tried rolling it, but it stayed 6.66. That scared me


----------



## janelle (Apr 1, 2010)

Yay  Sub30 average of 103 <---I was only going to do 100 but I had 3 DNFs and I wanted 100 actual time xP I also got a sub25 avg5  

Statistics for 04-01-2010 02:21:43

Cubes Solved: 100/103
Number of Pops: 0
Number of Skips: 0
Number of Times I Messed Up My Alg: 13 <--- Haha I suck xP
Average: 28.70
Standard Deviation: 3.43
Best Time: 20.96 <--- New PB unlucky 
Worst Time: 39.31
Best RA of 5: 24.76 <--- Sub25 
Best RA of 12: 27.25
Worst RA of 5: 32.64
Worst RA of 12: N/A <--- Haha the DNFs were too close to each other xP

Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	29.14	F' U2 L D U' L' D' B F' D U L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 B R B L2 B' F
2.	25.02	R B2 F' L R' B' F' U F' L2 B' F L' B F2 D' U2 L' R D' U L2 R D U2
3.	30.50	F D U2 B F2 R' D2 U2 L' U' L B F' L D' U2 R' F' U' L' B2 F' D' U' R'
4.	35.44	B' D2 B F2 U' B2 L' R B F L' R' U2 F' L R' B' D' U' F' U F D' L' R	Wrong G perm 
5.	34.82	B' F' D2 F R' B F2 L U B' U L2 D L R' D' L' F L2 R' F L R' U2 B	Messed up F2L
6.	32.60	F' L' D2 U R' U F' D2 U' B F' U F' D' R2 D' U R B' R' F2 D U L2 D
7.	25.83	F' R2 B' F' U2 F2 L R D F R' D U2 F' U L R' D' R' F D2 R B F' R2
8.	27.52	U' B' F' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F L R D' U' F' R' B F2 L2 R U2 L B2 F' L' F
9.	29.16	L2 R2 B2 F D2 L' B2 U2 L' R B' U2 B' F' R2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' B L2 R
10.	27.34	F2 U L2 B' L R2 D2 B2 F R' B' L R U' R2 D2 U2 L' B F U2 R2 D U' B2
11.	30.68	F2 D2 U L U' B L2 R B2 F' D' L R2 B2 F2 U2 F' D R2 D' U R' D2 R' B	Wrong N perm
12.	29.46	U2 F2 R' B L' R2 D U' L' U' R' D' L' R2 U2 L R D U' B' L R B U' R2	Wrong N perm again
13.	28.43	D2 U2 L2 U2 R U F U2 L2 R D' L' B2 F' L' R2 D R D' L R' U R B' D2
14.	32.88	U B2 F L R F L D' U L U' F2 L U' L R' B F' R' B F2 R' D' F' U2
15.	32.21	U2 B' F R2 U' F L U' R2 B F2 D' R' B L R' U F' U' F D U2 B2 D F
16.	27.44	L F' L' U' B D U L2 R' D2 U' L' R' B2 F' R' D F' D2 L B' D' L' D B
17.	23.75	L2 R F D F' D U L2 U L R' D2 L R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 U' F' D' B F' D2
18.	28.16	R2 B' F2 D U2 L R2 U F' L' B' F' R F D B2 U2 R2 B F D' U B' D U
19.	26.17	D' L' R' U L' R2 B2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 U2 B L' B' R D2 U F R2 D' R' D U2
20.	26.09	B F2 D B F' U2 L U L' U' F2 L R2 D' B2 D2 L' R D2 L2 U' L' R2 U F2
21.	DNF	L2 R' B' F2 L R B' F' L F2 R2 D B R B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D R2	Messed up G perm
22.	30.94	F2 L2 U B2 D2 U2 L R2 D' B2 F2 D' B D' U L' F2 L B' U R' B2 L' R D'
23.	27.62	D2 R' D2 L' D2 U L' D U B2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 F D' U F2 D' U' L' D' B' F2
24.	31.30	B' U B F' L R U F2 R2 D' B' F2 L2 R F' R D U2 B' F' L' U2 R B' L'
25.	31.08	B2 F2 D2 L R2 B F D' U' B F L' R2 B' U L U2 L U L2 B2 F U' B' R'
26.	32.02	D U2 R B' F D2 R' B' D' U2 B F2 R B2 R' F L2 B' F' D' B2 L R' F' L'
27.	33.11	D U2 F' D R U' B F' L R U2 B' F2 U F2 L' R F2 L' R' D L F2 R2 F2
28.	27.62	R' D' U2 R D U' B2 U' B' F L2 R D' U B2 F R D B' F' D' U2 B' L2 R'
29.	27.91	R' B' L2 R D' L2 R D2 U' L' U2 L R2 D2 U R2 D U2 F U2 R2 F2 D' U' B
30.	25.62	D' U B2 L2 R D2 U' B F2 L' R2 D R B2 F L D U L2 D2 R F' D L2 R'
31.	28.25	L R' D B L2 R B F L2 F' L D' B' L R' F L' R' B' L' R U' B L' U2
32.	DNF	L R' B2 F2 L2 D' L D' B2 D2 R' B F' L2 R' F2 L2 U L2 R' B2 F' D2 L' B2	Messed up G perm
33.	32.20	B2 R' B2 U B' F R2 B D B' U2 L R2 B2 R' B2 F R2 U2 B' F R2 U B2 D2
34.	28.51	D2 F' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R B' F L' B F D U F U2 L' R' D B F D' U B2
35.	33.38	B' D2 B2 F' L U2 R2 B2 L2 B F2 D U F U2 B2 L' F R D' U' L R' D' U
36.	25.73	U F' R2 D2 U R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' F2 U B' F2 L R' D' L' F2 U2 L2 D2 U'
37.	28.79	B' F' L' R U L U R' U2 R2 B' D' F D' F R B2 D2 U F U' B' F' D' U2
38.	25.34	F R' D' U2 L' F U2 B' F D U R' D' U' L' R2 D' U' L R U2 B2 D2 U2 L
39.	29.66	L2 R B L' R2 U' L B2 D U2 L R B' D F2 L R B D' F' D B' F D F'
40.	26.38	F D' B2 R' D U R2 B' F2 U' B D2 L' R D' U' B F2 U' B L' B' F L R
41.	34.79	D' F D2 L U2 B' L R B' F L2 F2 R2 B F' D' U L R2 D' R2 B D U2 F'	Messed up F2L
42.	30.54	D2 U F R' F2 L' R2 B2 F' L R F' D2 F' D2 U R' B2 L2 F L D U' L' F	Wrong PLL 
43.	21.15	R B2 F2 U2 L R2 B R' D B U' F2 L R' F' D U B F' D' U' B F2 L' B2
44.	32.98	F L' R' D B2 F L' D U2 L' U F D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' D U B R2 D' R' D	Messed up G perm
45.	20.96	R2 B' F' R F D2 L D2 U' L2 D F L' R2 D U B U' F R2 F U R2 B2 F'
46.	30.01	B F2 L' R U' F2 U B F' R B2 R D U2 L' U' L' R F D2 U F' D L R
47.	24.66	F2 D' U F D U2 R U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' U' L R2 B2 F D' B' L' R B' D F2
48.	29.97	B F L R F D' L R' U' R2 B2 D2 F2 L R D L F U' R' B2 F2 D U B'
49.	28.34	U B' F L D' U' L' R' F' D2 L2 R' U2 L D L' R2 D' U2 L' D2 L2 R2 B F
50.	26.91	L' D2 L R' D' U F2 L2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B R' B2 F D U F' U2 L2 R2 D R
51.	29.87	D2 U' B' L R B2 F D U' R' F' D' U2 B L2 F2 R2 U B F' D2 U2 F L' R
52.	28.69	B2 F2 D R' F R2 D' U' L2 U' F2 R' D2 U' B2 L2 R F2 D U2 B2 F' D U' F2
53.	30.50	R2 B' R B2 L2 R D' U F' L2 U B D U R F L2 U' L R' F2 L2 F' D U2
54.	30.77	D U B L' R' F D B' D' U' L R2 B' F L2 R2 D U B' F' R D U' R' F'
55.	25.45	B2 U F2 D' U2 B' F D' R B F2 R' F' D2 F D2 B2 F U B' U2 B R D2 U'
56.	23.39	F' R2 D2 U2 L' R2 B D F D' U' B F' L2 D U B D' B2 D L2 R F2 D B2
57.	24.73	R' D2 L2 U' L' R2 B' F L D' U2 R' B2 L R B2 F2 D U2 B' F D' U2 L2 D'
58.	26.54	F' D' R' B2 F' L2 F' L2 R' D L2 R2 D L' D' F' D2 L U B' D' L2 R' B2 F'
59.	29.24	D2 B D2 L' R2 D' R' F' L B R' B F2 L R B' F U R2 D U L R D2 R2
60.	32.12	U' F2 D' U L2 R U' F2 U' B F D' U2 R2 D L B L R' B2 U' B L' R2 F
61.	26.14	D U L R D B2 U' L' D2 R D2 B' F D2 U2 L2 R D' B' F' D' R B' F' D2
62.	DNF	L2 B' L' B2 F R' B L2 R2 D U2 L2 R' D' R2 B2 L' B2 F2 U B' D2 U B F2	Messed up G perm
63.	24.46	B' D' U B' D2 B2 L' D U L' B F' U2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D L' D L' R2 D2 U2
64.	28.73	L D2 L2 D U B F L R' D2 U2 B2 L' F' U2 B2 D L U' L2 R2 B' R B F2
65.	29.60	U2 L R' U2 B F2 R' B L D' U B2 D B' F2 U2 B' F D U R2 U2 B' D2 B2	Messed up F2L
66.	27.17	D L2 R2 B2 F U2 L' B U F2 R2 B2 L B L' D L2 R U F L R' D' U2 B2
67.	26.44	B L' B U' B2 D' L' D L2 B' F L R U B' D R' B2 F' D' U2 L' R B R'
68.	35.84	D2 U2 L' R' B2 F D' U' F' L2 R F D2 F2 L' R2 U' B' L R' B2 R D' F2 D	Messed up F2L
69.	28.25	D2 U' F2 L' F L' R2 F' D U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L B F' L' R' U2 B F
70.	28.61	B' D2 U2 B' F D L' R' F2 D2 U B' L' R2 F2 L2 R' U2 B L2 B' D' B' F R
71.	26.01	D' U F D U' B2 F' D2 U2 L' B' L R' B2 D' U B R' B2 F L' R' D2 F2 D2
72.	31.93	B2 F' D2 U R2 D2 R D2 U' F' D2 U' L2 R D' U2 B F' U R2 D' U' B D2 U2
73.	27.34	L2 F' U' B F2 L' U2 L2 D R2 B L F L R U F L F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 F'
74.	30.77	D2 U' L' D' B F U' B2 F' D2 F2 D B L' R B2 L R2 D U' L R2 B2 F' R'	Messed up F2L
75.	25.74	B2 F2 L R2 D' U R B F2 L R' B F2 R' B F' L2 R B F' L' D2 U' B F'
76.	28.34	L2 R' B D2 U' B2 F' L' U' L R U2 B F U' L D2 R2 F L R' D F2 D2 B'
77.	39.31	L' R' D2 L2 R B F R B D' U2 R2 U2 L' R' F2 L' D U' B' D' R2 F D' U'	Messed up F2L and PLL
78.	29.96	R D2 R' F' L2 B F2 D2 L R B F D B' R' D L' R D2 F2 D U2 L R' D'
79.	24.65	D2 L' R D B F L2 R' D' U R F' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L R' D' U B L R F'
80.	27.44	F' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' L U2 L2 R' D' U2 R D2 B F' L' R F R'
81.	24.01	D F' D2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B L D B2 F2 D2 R2 B F U2 B2 D2 B F U F L
82.	29.69	U R' U R' B2 F2 L R D U L2 R2 F L' R2 B2 F' D L R D' R F' R U'
83.	23.47	F2 L U F2 R' U' B R' D2 F' L R2 F' L' R2 D' U F' R2 B F2 U2 B' D2 U
84.	31.23	L' R B F' R2 B2 F U' R' D' U2 L' B D U2 F2 L2 R' B U2 L' R2 B F L	Messed up G perm
85.	30.59	B2 F2 L' R' D2 B2 F' L' R2 B' F L R2 F L2 D U' R B' F' U F L2 R2 B'
86.	34.00	R D2 L' B F2 L B L U2 L' B' F L' U' F' R' F' L' R2 D U B F2 U2 R2	Messed up PLL
87.	31.40	U B' U2 B F2 D2 L' U' R' F2 L2 R2 D B2 R B2 F L' D2 U' B F L R F
88.	23.38	D B2 F2 R' D2 U L R' F2 L2 R D' R2 B U' B' D' B R2 B' F U2 L2 D U
89.	29.24	D U2 L2 B F' D U L' D2 U2 R F' R B2 U' B2 F2 R U L F U' B2 D' U	Messed up F2L
90.	35.04	L' B L R' B2 L R D2 F2 R F' U' B' L' U' L2 B F L' R' B F D2 L2 U2	Messed up F2L
91.	31.67	R' B' F2 D R' B2 F2 U' L2 R' B2 D' U B2 F2 D' B F L' U' L2 R' F' D2 B
92.	28.24	D2 U L2 D B2 F' U' L R' B2 D2 U' L' R' U2 B L' R' D' R2 F' D' U' B' F'
93.	25.54	D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 U' B2 R2 B' R' D' U' L' B' F' R B2 D2 B F D2 B' U2
94.	23.83	D2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 D' F D2 F' U' B' F2 L2 F' L B2 L' D F2 D U' B2 F' D
95.	24.92	F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D U' L2 U R' B F' L R2 B F' R D2 L2 R2 F' R'
96.	23.47	L' R B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B F R' D U2 L' B F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B F2 L' F L2 R
97.	28.60	R2 B2 L R2 U R2 F' R' D' U' L2 U2 F U2 B' F' D2 L2 B' L R' B2 U' B R2
98.	33.47	L F2 U2 B U' L2 U2 F R B' L' R D2 U F2 L' D U' F2 D U2 R' D2 U B'
99.	34.20	D2 B2 L2 R2 D' F' L R' F2 D2 B' D U' L' U B L R2 B2 F' L' R D2 U' B	Messed up F2L
100.	28.96	B2 F D R F D L' R2 B2 R2 D' F' R' D L R2 B' D2 U' L B2 D U' R2 D'
101.	28.06	D2 U' R U' L2 R D U R' D U' B2 D' U2 L2 F D' U2 L2 R B2 F L2 B2 D2
102.	25.10	U2 L R B2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 D' U F2 L' R B' F2 L' R2 B F' U2 B' L' D' U2
103.	25.74	D2 U L' B' F L' B R F2 L' B2 F D L' R' U' F2 L2 B' D' U L' R2 D' L


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 1, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > You missed a U' in your reconstruction though (at the OLL).
> ...



Sorry, my bad. I executed wrongly.
I thought it was F sexy move x2 F'.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



In other words: you thought it was Erik's LL but it was Harris's one.  (I know, I know not the same AUF...)



Yes said:


> Sub-*2*0s: 25 or so.



Wow! 25 sub-20s in a 12.09 session! Nice.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 1, 2010)

I fail so hard today 
Sub-10 of course.


----------



## denhil3 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am from vietnam best record 45s, still learning the fridrich method


----------



## Novriil (Apr 1, 2010)

5x5 with frank morris edges:
3:23.89, 3:58.68, 3:56.94, 3:59.73, 3:25.51 = 3:47.04 (σ = 15.24)

No lookahead at all.



megaminx:
1:02.74, 1:15.84, 1:08.13 = 1:09.34 (σ = 5.83)
Nice mean..



Spoiler



It's still 1st April in here and it's for many-many hours


----------



## mande (Apr 1, 2010)

3x3 avg 12 17.09



Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.09
1. 18.62 D2 B2 D L F2 R2 F' B2 D2 R F' D2 R B' U' B L F' L2 R' F' R B' D2 R2
2. 17.81 L' B L2 B' F D' F' B' D2 R F R B L' B' R2 F' U D' R2 B' D2 L R2 U
3. 18.22 D L R' D' B2 L U2 D B2 D' B' R U R2 U' F' L' U D' L' D2 F' R2 B F2
4. (21.93) F B2 D F D2 F B L B' D2 L2 B2 D R' U' B' R B R U' B2 U L' F' R
5. 17.50 D2 U' B2 U' F B2 R' B2 R U R' D' L D2 U L R B2 U' L' U2 L2 B U2 L2
6. 15.83 D' R' F D' B' F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' D R2 D' F2 B L2 D L2 B F D' F2 L'
7. 15.48 U' F' D' F2 D' R D L2 D U2 R L U L' B L D' F R2 F' R D B R D'
8. 14.79 B D' B2 U' R' B F' D' U B' D' L' D2 B' R' F' R B D' U2 L' U2 L D2 F
9. 20.66 L U R2 F' R2 B' U' F' U R F' D2 L' U2 L U' B U' B D2 L R' D' B R2
10. 15.44 D2 R' L2 B2 D U2 B' U2 R' L2 B' L R2 B' D' L B' D2 R U2 D2 F B R D
11. 16.53 U2 R2 B' R L F' D R2 F D B' D2 U' B' D' U' L B2 F' D' F U' R B D
12. (13.02) U' F D R2 F2 L' D' B' F' D R B' L F' U2 R2 L' F' R F' B U B L F 

Solves 7-11 had an avg 5 of 15.58 and those of 8-12 was 15.59.

My solve for the 12th scramble:


Spoiler



Cross: z2y2LD'Lu'RD2
F2L: y'URUR' U2L'U'L yR'U2R y'R'U2RUR'U'R
OLL: U' (I did this as U3) xUR'U'LURU'r'
PLL: U R-perm (14 moves)
Total = 48 moves. Only ~3.68tps


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 1, 2010)

6.93, 8.30, 9.60, 8.27, 8.48, 9.32, 9.68, 9.37, 7.83, 8.15, 10.20, 7.55 = 8.66a12

I guess that ties Rowe 

the first 5 solves make a 8.35a5.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 6.93, 8.30, 9.60, 8.27, 8.48, 9.32, 9.68, 9.37, 7.83, 8.15, 10.20, 7.55 = 8.66a12
> 
> I guess that ties Rowe
> 
> the first 5 solves make a 8.35a5.



I beg you to start filming


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 1, 2010)

so, 3 53.xy ra12s today. FML


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 6.93, 8.30, 9.60, 8.27, 8.48, 9.32, 9.68, 9.37, 7.83, 8.15, 10.20, 7.55 = 8.66a12
> 
> I guess that ties Rowe
> 
> the first 5 solves make a 8.35a5.



Still using a type F?


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 1, 2010)

mande said:


> 3x3 avg 12 17.09
> 
> 
> 12. (13.02) U' F D R2 F2 L' D' B' F' D R B' L F' U2 R2 L' F' R F' B U B L F
> ...



9.68 

x2LD'Lu'RD2 6
y RUR'L'UL 6
y UR'U'R 4
y' U' RU'R' URUR2U2RU'R'UR 14
rUR'Ur'FRF' 8 
38 3.92 tps


----------



## joey (Apr 1, 2010)

41.73 OLL parity. COLL + EPLL skip.

I want sub-40 

r B2 u' R B' u R2 U' u' f' B D' L2 B2 D2 r' D' R L f B' R2 f2 u2 D' r D2 F U' D L u2 U2 R2 L' r2 u2 B R2 D2


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 1, 2010)

Clock 9.99 Avg12. I beat Mark to it . 3 days ago I was 19 sec average (19.32 avg5 in Bristol)



Spoiler



Average: 9.99
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 8.43
Worst Time: 12.05
Individual Times:
1.	(8.43)	u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / dddU
2.	8.51	u=5,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-1 / dUUU
3.	9.60	u=1,d=-3 / u=1,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / UddU
4.	11.21	u=3,d=5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUUU
5.	10.72	u=-2,d=2 / u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUd
6.	11.20	u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=5 / UUUd
7.	(12.05)	u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=6 / dUUd
8.	8.87	u=-4,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / d=4 / UUUd
9.	9.81	u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=6 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUdU
10.	10.66	u=-3,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-5 / ddUU
11.	10.11	u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=1 / dUUd
12.	9.25	u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUUU


----------



## Toad (Apr 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Clock 9.99 Avg12. I beat Mark to it . 3 days ago I was 19 sec average (19.32 avg5 in Bristol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seriously hate you...

Edited into this post will be a sub9.99 average before I go to bed tonight...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 1, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.68
1. 3.82 U F' U2 R2 F U F' R F2
2. 3.05 U' R2 F' R2 F R F2 U2
3. (13.46) F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U R' U'
4. (1.59) R' F' R2 F' R'
5. 4.18 F U' F' R F2 R' F2 R2


----------



## Shortey (Apr 1, 2010)

13.37 avg5 on Clock. =D


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 1, 2010)

18.33 avg 63 I just couldn't go on anymore 


Spoiler



Statistics for 04-01-2010 14:59:57

Cubes Solved: 64/64
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.33
Standard Deviation: 2.14
Best Time: 13.56
Worst Time: 24.45
Individual Times:
1.	19.37	U' D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R U' D2 F2 R2 F L2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 U
2.	18.71	F R' B2 D B2 L' B2 R F' U2 B U F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2
3.	17.13	L' D' F2 L' U2 L D2 F B U' R F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R2 U B2
4.	17.00	F2 R B' L2 U F U' F2 U2 D' R' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U R2
5.	24.45	B R D L' U2 F2 B' R' L' F L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2
6.	17.95	U' F2 U2 B' R L F D2 F' R' D F2 U2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 L2
7.	15.47	F R2 U2 R U B R' F D2 L F' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 D' F2 D'
8.	16.98	R' F2 R2 U B R2 D2 B2 U' F R U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D B2
9.	18.61	R' U2 F L2 D' R L' B2 L U L2 B' R2 L2 U D F2 D R2 D' F2
10.	21.09	R L2 U2 F R' L F D2 F2 U' R' D L2 F2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2
11.	18.34	R2 F2 R F2 L2 U' L B' U' F R' D' L2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2
12.	16.97	F' D R L D' F B' L2 F D L' U D2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2
13.	15.96	R F' L B2 U2 F' U' R L' D2 L D L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2
14.	17.05	L' F2 B U' L U R' F' L D' R U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2
15.	19.54	U2 D' R' U F' D' F2 U' F R2 F U B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2
16.	19.08	R' U2 B' U2 B2 R' F L' F2 U' B' U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 D R2
17.	20.21	U2 L' B' D B' R F R F2 U B L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2
18.	17.45	F R U B U D2 F' L U R2 D' R' D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2
19.	21.10	F D2 B2 L B2 U2 D' R2 L' F D2 R' U2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 F2
20.	17.70	U2 L D F' U' B' R' D L U2 R' F2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 D
21.	15.95	L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L' D2 B2 U F L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D'
22.	16.91	R L U2 F' R' L2 D' F2 R2 B D2 R D2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2
23.	16.09	U' L B' R' B2 U R' U R' D2 L U' F2 R2 U L2 U' D' L2 U R2
24.	15.11	R U B2 L U F D' F L F2 R B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2
25.	16.48	R B' D' R' F' D B' L' D' B U' L' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 B2 U F2 D'
26.	18.38	F2 R B' R' L2 U2 B2 D' R U' B' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' D'
27.	18.00	F' L' F' R U' F D2 F D R U' D' L2 F2 U D2 L2 B2 U
28.	18.36	U R' D' R' U' B R2 L D F2 R' L2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 D' F2 R2
29.	19.21	U F D' B' D' F2 L' U' R' F U R' L2 F2 D B2 U D' F2 R2 D'
30.	22.90	U2 D' L U2 R' F' B2 U2 D F' L U L2 F2 U D R2 D2 R2 F2 L2
31.	21.01	L2 D2 R' D' F B' R U F D' L F2 D' F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2
32.	20.28	U F' R' D2 L2 F' D R' U' L' F U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D R2
33.	17.27	U D' R' L2 F' D B2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 B2
34.	13.56	R2 D F2 D F U' F' R D2 L U' F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U B2 D
35.	21.82	D B' L' D' F D2 B' U' R D F' U D' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2
36.	15.02	R' F U2 R B' U L' F' B' D' F' R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D'
37.	16.95	F' U2 F2 D' F2 B R D2 F' R F L2 U' F2 B2 U F2 U D2
38.	17.48	U F L' U' F' R D2 F2 D B U2 L' U B2 U D2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2
39.	14.86	R' B' D2 B R2 L2 F R2 F' L F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D L2 D2
40.	19.02	D' F2 L' D' F2 R' F' B' R D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2
41.	16.73	F2 D' F D' R' B R2 F R' F R' D R2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2 D L2 B2
42.	17.20	L' F' U' F' B' L' U' B2 D L' U' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U
43.	19.79	U R2 F B R2 D2 R D' F' L2 B' L F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U'
44.	17.28	U F D2 R2 F' R' L D B2 U F' L2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2
45.	18.64	U D' B2 U' F D F' B L' D' F D L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U'
46.	16.30	U' D F R' L F U2 D B' U' F' R' U D' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D
47.	21.29	U2 D L U' L F' U2 F U' F' L' D' L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U'
48.	18.06	F2 D2 L D2 B D2 B U' F2 B D' R2 U D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2
49.	17.50	U B' L' D2 R2 L' B' L' F2 R2 F' D L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' D' F2
50.	17.81	F' R2 F' D' R' F B U' L2 D F U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2
51.	17.86	F B' U2 F D2 L U' F R2 F2 L' U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D
52.	16.38	B R L' B' R F R2 D' B2 U R U D B2 R2 U2 R2 U D2
53.	20.48	F' B' U' R B U L2 B' U D2 R' D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D'
54.	15.93	F2 R2 F R2 U2 F R U F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2
55.	17.65	U' D2 F U2 F2 U D B L' F' R' F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D2
56.	20.34	U2 L' D' R2 B L' F2 L2 D' L' U R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D
57.	21.66	F2 B' D R2 D2 F L B2 R B L' U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 U'
58.	16.53	B' U' B D L D' R' U F' U2 B U2 D F2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2
59.	21.17	F' B' L F2 B' U' R2 B2 D' L' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' D2
60.	19.82	U F L D' F' D R2 L D L' U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 U'
61.	22.74	D F2 L F' U' D L D R L2 F L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D B2
62.	19.16	R2 F2 L' D2 B R2 U B' U' R F U D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D'
63.	20.08	U' D2 F2 L' F2 B' R' U' L B D' B U B2 U2 D F2 D F2 L2
64.	17.90	U' D B L F' U' F' U D' L' U B D2 R2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 1, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > 6.93, 8.30, 9.60, 8.27, 8.48, 9.32, 9.68, 9.37, 7.83, 8.15, 10.20, 7.55 = 8.66a12
> ...


I switched to FII a few months ago



amostay2004 said:


> I beg you to start filming


I filmed a bit when I got home, but I "only" got 10.xx avgs.

btw it's crazy that I get most of my crazy avgs when I am not at home --> at work or at a friend's place -_-

the day I get a really really good avg12 on video will be the day... will be an epic day!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 1, 2010)

I can haz sub 15 plz?

number of times: 50/50 
best time: 11.22 
worst time: 19.72 :/

best avg5: 13.31 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 14.22 (σ = 1.43) PB 
session avg: 14.91 (σ = 1.56) PB 

I had 4 11s times. 



Spoiler



14.78, 16.62, 13.50, 13.08, 14.51, 15.69, 19.72, 17.59, 15.16, 15.01, 14.83, 14.93, *11.65*, 16.72, 14.29, 15.02, 13.94, 15.01, 16.77, 17.43, 15.14, 16.20, 16.27, 15.29, 16.66, 14.66, *11.22*, 13.59, 15.29, 14.83, *11.52*, 17.12, 12.36, 13.59, 14.47, 16.19, 15.94, 16.92, 13.59, 14.88, *11.61*, 14.85, 12.76, 13.68, 14.24, 15.52, 14.95, 12.68, 17.58, 16.83


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 1, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Rowe is away for holidays and told me to post this for him.
> 3x3
> Average of 100: 8.30
> Average of 50: 7.09
> ...


this made me laugh so hard hahaha


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Rowe is away for holidays and told me to post this for him.
> ...


lol, you suck at avg of 100


----------



## Raffael (Apr 1, 2010)

New CLock PBs:

avg5: 9.97
avg12: 10.18


Spoiler



Average: 9.97
Standard Deviation: 0.18
Best Time: 9.02
Worst Time: 10.47
Individual Times:
1.	10.00	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / d=-1 / UUdU
2.	9.73	u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=3 / ddUd
3.	(9.02)	u=-5,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UUUd
4.	(10.47)	u=6,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / d=4 / UUdd
5.	10.17	u=6,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-3 / UUdU

Average: 10.18
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 9.02
Worst Time: 14.31
Individual Times:
1.	9.70	u=1,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=6 / d=3 / dUUU
2.	11.48	u=-5,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-3 / ddUU
3.	(14.31)	u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=0 / u=5,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddd
4.	10.00	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / d=-1 / UUdU
5.	9.73	u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=3 / ddUd
6.	(9.02)	u=-5,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UUUd
7.	10.47	u=6,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / d=4 / UUdd
8.	10.17	u=6,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-3 / UUdU
9.	10.86	u=6,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-3 / ddUU
10.	10.00	u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=1,d=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=5 / dUdd
11.	10.28	u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=1 / dUUd
12.	9.06	u=-1,d=-2 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=5 / Uddd


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 2, 2010)

10.41, (7.88), 9.88, 10.55, 9.71, (11.28), 9.55, 10.46, 10.25, 8.53, 9.94, 9.34 => 9.86


----------



## Anthony (Apr 2, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 10.41, (7.88), 9.88, 10.55, 9.71, (11.28), 9.55, 10.46, 10.25, 8.53, 9.94, 9.34 => 9.86



And yet another person joins the very elite club. Congrats, Tim. 
(Assuming this is 3x3 and it's legit. )



kinch2002 said:


> Clock 9.99 Avg12. I beat Mark to it . 3 days ago I was 19 sec average (19.32 avg5 in Bristol)


Wait, was your general average 19 seconds 3 days ago, or did you just fail at Bristol?
If so.. Did you just go all out on clock for 3 days? Wow, Clock must be really easy.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

2/3 LBL 2x2

best avg5: 2.80 | best: 2.09 | worst: 4.84 | std: 14.2%
best avg12: 3.19 | best: 2.09 | worst: 4.84 | std: 23.1%
best avg50: 3.95 | best: 1.03 | worst: 6.45 | std: 24.0%

I figure at the comp, if I get good scrambles: sub-5 average. Bad scrambles: sub-7 average. I need to practice more...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

No good scrambles...

best avg5: 4.99 | best: 4.29 | worst: 7.94 | std: 5.4% 
best avg12: 6.15 | best: 3.75 | worst: 11.42 | std: 21.4%


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

best avg12: 5.99 | best: 2.49 | worst: 9.53 | std: 22.3% 
best avg50: 6.69 | best: 2.49 | worst: 11.42 | std: 26.1% 
session avg: 6.70 | best: 2.49 | worst: 11.42 | std: 27.8% 

Wow, fixed colour LBL is awesome...especially on 2x2.

EDIT: My 2x2 SD is a joke. I'm guessing above +25% is bad?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Wait, was your general average 19 seconds 3 days ago, or did you just fail at Bristol?
> If so.. Did you just go all out on clock for 3 days? Wow, Clock must be really easy.



Why does nobody ever listen to what I say?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, was your general average 19 seconds 3 days ago, or did you just fail at Bristol?
> ...



I would test this theory if we had Clock at OK. :/


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 2, 2010)

14.61, 13.99, 12.20, (18.27), 17.69, 13.89, 14.52, 12.74, 14.97, (11.64), 13.44, 14.64 = 14.27

Computer 3x3


----------



## plechoss (Apr 2, 2010)

3x3 on jflysim PBs
*10.28* avg12 - 
9.56, 11.97, 10.25, 10.73, 9.61, 9.19, 10.47, (13.08), (8.74), 9.38, 10.94, 10.67    
*9.68* avg5 = 9.19, 10.47, (13.08), (8.74), 9.38 
my best lucky single is 6.64, best non-lc single is 7.16


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2010)

Square-1 single and average: 19.61 and 39.72

Scramble for 19.61:

(3,-1) (1,6) (0,3) (0,1) (-4,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (-2,3) (0,5) (-3,0) (6,0) (3,5) (6,0) (1,0) (6,0) (0,1)


----------



## Novriil (Apr 2, 2010)

5x5.. third day with frank morris edges..
3:18.17, 3:27.56, 3:20.48, 3:02.03, 2:41.81 = 3:13.56 (σ = 8.21)

Sub-3 !!!!

When I get a sub-3 avg then I going to use it in weeklys.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 2, 2010)

7.02 OLL skip into CW U-Perm. =D


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2010)

Put together one of my Haiyan-type cubes. Still a little looser than I'd like it.

best avg5: 11.28 (σ = 0.34)
10.80[PLL skip], (10.28), 11.57, (15.13), 11.47
best avg12: 12.85 (σ = 1.52) (not PB)


----------



## Parity (Apr 2, 2010)

19.96, 19.94, 20.12, 19.89, 19.98

crappy solves but standard devation .02


----------



## whauk (Apr 2, 2010)

what the hell?
today i really sucked in *OH* and then...:
average of 5:14.08
times were: 13.27 14.66 14.33 (18.21) (10.97)
and guess what? the 10.97 is nonlucky PB (14.33 was PLL skip though)
i think i still have not hit the limit...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 2, 2010)

whauk said:


> OH 10.97 nonlucky



What the hell?


----------



## whauk (Apr 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> whauk said:
> 
> 
> > OH 10.97 nonlucky
> ...



like 8 F2L (not that hard)
then antisune (0.8)+ ccw Uperm(1.1)
and it was 1 move cross which helped me getting a fast F2L


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 2, 2010)

whauk said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > whauk said:
> ...


That's still insane in my book.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Wat (OH)

Average of 12: 19.87
1. 17.84 F2 D R' B2 R2 L' F' L' D U' F R' U' R' U' R' L U B' F2 U L2 D U' B2
2. 23.22 R D2 U F B2 D' B' F U F B' D' U2 B' U2 R' U R2 B2 D R' F2 L B' L2
3. 16.93 B U' R U2 R2 D' F B D2 R2 F2 D' B L' D2 U' B2 L2 B' D F' U2 F' U F'
4. 17.31 D U2 B' L2 R B U R B2 L R' B' R D' R L' U R2 F2 R U2 B2 L' D' U2
5. 20.29 D2 B2 F' R2 B' U B' R L' B' D U2 R' U2 L F2 D2 L' R2 B2 R D2 R2 L F
6. (16.59) D B F' L U' F2 R F' R U B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F D' F' D B2 R' L2 B U' L
7. 22.17 R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 B D L U2 R D' U B' L' B' L' U B'
8. 19.33 U' R' D' L F' D L' D2 B2 L' B' L' B' D' U2 L U' R U' R' D R2 U R L
9. 19.20 U2 D2 L2 R2 B' R D2 F R U2 D2 F B L R' F' B U2 R2 L2 F' U' R' F L2
10. (24.06) F2 L R2 D L2 D' R' U2 B2 L2 D U' F' U2 R2 F2 R' B R2 F2 B' D' F D F'
11. 21.41 D2 U2 B D R B' U D B' D2 B2 U2 R F B' R2 F2 B L R B F D2 R' F'
12. 21.00 B' D' B' D2 R B2 D' R' U' L' B U' D' F' R D B2 U B D2 R' B2 R D2 B


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2010)

wat (roux)
PB before today was like low 22.xy avg12...

best time: 14.93

best avg5: 18.65 (σ = 0.60)
19.40, (16.88), (20.69), 18.64, 17.92

best avg12: 19.05 (σ = 1.47)
16.88, 20.69, 18.64, 17.92, 21.15, 19.70, (14.93), 20.65, (25.74), 19.16, 18.99, 16.71


----------



## Escher (Apr 3, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Wat (OH)
> 
> Average of 12: 19.87
> 1. 17.84 F2 D R' B2 R2 L' F' L' D U' F R' U' R' U' R' L U B' F2 U L2 D U' B2
> ...



<3 Justin


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 3, 2010)

2:11.88 minx mean of 3 and 2:00.80 single  both are pb
too bad it wasn't sub-2


----------



## blizzardmb (Apr 3, 2010)

ianini said:


> 4x4 is very fun:
> 1:13.71, 1:18.03, (1:12.46), 1:17.75, (1:21.26) = 1:16.50



Which edge method do you use?


----------



## ianini (Apr 3, 2010)

blizzardmb said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 is very fun:
> ...



I don't know what it's called. I just use free slice. (I think that's what it's called). When the E slice is mis-aligned and I just pair up edges in the E slice. It's pretty fast. It's what I use for 5x5 also.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> 2:11.88 minx mean of 3 and 2:00.80 single  both are pb
> too bad it wasn't sub-2



As a great man once said, "Too close to sub-2* to care."

_* indicates a number change._


----------



## Forte (Apr 3, 2010)

JOPI CHALLENGE COMPLETE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrData (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 3, 2010)

I decided to some solves with a 1x2x2 instead of 1x1x3 for 2nd block. I should really practice this.

_best avg5: 22.59 | best: 21.35 | worst: 24.08 | std: 3.7% 
best avg12: 23.90 | best: 21.35 | worst: 28.66 | std: 6.9%​


Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 5: 22.59
Best Time: 21.35
Worst Time: 24.08
Standard Deviation: 0.8 (3.7%)

1. 21.94 L D2 R' L D' F' R' B2 D F2 D2 R' U' D' L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' B2 U2 D' B L' 
2. (24.08) B L U D2 L' D2 R2 L' F2 U L' U' D L' D2 U R2 D' L' U' R2 L' F' D' B 
3. 23.78 L2 R' B' F2 L' F2 L2 R F' U L2 B2 R2 U2 B F' U' F' U2 F D' F' U' B D 
4. 22.05 R2 L' U L2 D R F' B R' F2 B' R' L' D' R2 U' L2 B U2 L2 D' B' U2 F D' 
5. (21.35) R L' F R D2 R' U2 R F2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L U' L' U' R2 U'





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 23.90
Best Time: 21.35
Worst Time: 28.66
Standard Deviation: 1.6 (6.9%)

1. 21.94 L D2 R' L D' F' R' B2 D F2 D2 R' U' D' L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' B2 U2 D' B L' 
2. 24.08 B L U D2 L' D2 R2 L' F2 U L' U' D L' D2 U R2 D' L' U' R2 L' F' D' B 
3. 23.78 L2 R' B' F2 L' F2 L2 R F' U L2 B2 R2 U2 B F' U' F' U2 F D' F' U' B D 
4. 22.05 R2 L' U L2 D R F' B R' F2 B' R' L' D' R2 U' L2 B U2 L2 D' B' U2 F D' 
5. (21.35) R L' F R D2 R' U2 R F2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L U' L' U' R2 U' 
6. 23.25 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 D F D' L2 R U' R' L U' R D2 B' D' L F2 D' R' D2 R' B2 
7. (28.66) D2 F R' D' F2 U' R2 B' F' U' B L F' R2 L U' D2 B L2 U' R2 L2 B R B' 
8. 22.61 D2 U2 R2 D R' L' F2 U R2 F' L R' U' D' B U' R' D' U2 R L D2 F L' U 
9. 23.50 R2 B2 F R' L F2 L' D R' B2 R2 B2 R L2 B2 D U2 F' B R' L B D' L2 U' 
10. 26.30 R' B2 L' F2 L B2 F' L D2 F' U F' D' R2 L2 D L R' F' R B2 D' R2 B D' 
11. 27.33 B' U2 L' B2 R2 F' D' R' B2 R2 D' R2 B L' B U2 B' L2 U2 L' F2 D F L' R2 
12. 24.20 F2 D' U2 B' F2 R' D' L U D' R2 U' R2 L2 B L' U B' R' F D' L' D2 R B


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 3, 2010)

First sub-20 avg5 since I switched to CN 2 weeks ago.
20.38, 18.72, (17.27), (21.59), 19.50 = 19.53 (σ = 0.68)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 19.53
1. 20.38 D2 R L B2 L R2 U R2 F2 L2 D R D2 F2 D2 R U D' L' R' D U' F' L' R2 
2. 18.72 F U' D' L2 D' U' F' R2 L2 F U L' R' D L2 D2 B L' B' F' R' F2 L' F2 L2 
3. (17.27) R2 F L D' R2 U D2 B L F2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L' U D2 R U R D U2 R2 F' 
4. (21.59) R F2 D2 L' R2 D2 U L R U D' F' D U' B' F R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L B R2 F2 
5. 19.50 D' F2 L' B' U' L2 B2 U R2 D F' D F R' B' F R' D2 R' D' F U B2 D F'


----------



## blizzardmb (Apr 3, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Ohwow
> 
> My first 3 solves in ages on 5x5: 1:54, 1:46, 1:23.66



What edges method do use?


----------



## Shortey (Apr 3, 2010)

blizzardmb said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Ohwow
> ...



I think he is using freeslice?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 3, 2010)

Yarp.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 3, 2010)

Square-1 is quite fun 

Average: 38.60
Standard Deviation: 5.91
Best Time: 30.13
Worst Time: 50.93
Individual Times:
1.	31.53	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (0,4) / (-4,0) /
2.	40.15	(0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,5) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) /
3.	35.91	(-3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-1,4) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (4,0)
4.	46.63	(4,5) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,0)
5.	32.09	(0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (2,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (1,3) /
6.	41.09	(0,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (5,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,0)
7.	38.44	(0,-1) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (-4,5) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (5,4) / (6,2) /
8.	(30.13)	(6,-3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (2,1) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,1) /
9.	40.41	(0,-1) / (4,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (2,0) /
10.	49.09	(1,3) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (-4,3) / (6,0)
11.	(50.93)	(0,5) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (1,2) / (-2,1) / (4,2) / (-2,1) / (0,4) / (-4,1) / (-4,0) /
12.	30.68	(-2,0) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-5,3) / (-5,0) / (5,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-5,5) / (6,0)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 3, 2010)

This makes 2,400 posts.

EDIT: I think I get it now...


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2010)

When will you learn?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 3, 2010)

mini: no. It seems to only have made your 1900'th post?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2010)

No I think you've learned that if you post in the accomplishment thread about your postcount, I will lower it. I don't think you've learned that having a lot of posts is not an accomplishment, and I don't think you've learned that making an obscene amount of worthless posts in order to satisfy some strange lust for a high postcount is very detrimental to the forum.


----------



## plechoss (Apr 3, 2010)

5.72 pll skip on jflysim  now I must get a time like this on hi-games.net


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ..if you post in the accomplishment thread about your postcount, I will lower it.



You can do that?! I've always wanted a lower post count 

This is my 746th post!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 3, 2010)

3rd best time ever in my life: 8.47

PLL skip, of course, scramble: F R D' U2 B2 L U L' D2 U' L R2 F' U2 L' R B2 F D2 B2 F' R U' B2 F'



Spoiler



cross: R2 U’ R’ F’ L’ F2 (6)

1st pair: x2 U2 L’ U’ L (4)

2nd pair: U2 R’ U R U2 y R U R’ (8)

3rd pair: y’ R U R’ U R U2 R’ U y’ R’ U R (10)

4th pair: y’ U' R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ (8)

OLL: U’ F R U R’ U’ F’ (7)

Total: 43 moves in 8.47 = 5,08 tps



Wow, I'm bad at F2L.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2010)

3 cubes in a row

- sub13! only 30.7% faster than harris chan's recent video ^_^
best time: 37.75
(scramble:
1) D2 F' D R' U B U D R2 U L' U2 F2 D' B R' B D F' R' U2 B2 U' B' D
2) R' D F2 U' R' B2 R D R2 F R2 L F2 B R L2 U' R' D2 R D F2 B D2 U'
3) D2 L' B U2 F B' U L' D2 U2 R U' L' F' D' U2 L B' U' D' L D R2 D U')

- almost sub14!
best avg12: 42.82 (σ = 2.18)
41.18, 44.10, 44.90, 41.90, 40.67, (51.89), 42.62, 46.50, 39.56, 41.34, 45.44, (37.75)


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Good session today, PB's all round, and a sub-15 non-lucky single  
best: 14.61
avg5: 16.93
avg12: 19.60
avg50: 20.93

Reconstruction for non-lucky 14.61
Scramble: U2 L2 F2 D U' L2 F2 D' U' L' D' L R B' F L' D2 R F R' (random-state)
EOLine: B D2 L F B2 D2
RHB1: U R U2 R2
LHB1: U L' U' L U' L
LHB2: U L U L' U' L U2 L' 
RHB2: R' U' R U R' U2 R 
Sune: U R U R' U R U2 R'
H-perm: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U
47 STM, 3.22 TPS

Details:


Spoiler



Best Average of 5: 16.93
Best Time: 14.98
Worst Time: 21.43
Standard Deviation: 0.5 (2.9%)
1. (21.43) D2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R' F' L D2 L2 U F' U2 B D2 L U'
2. 17.23 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L F2 U2 F2 U F' L' U2 L2 B F
3. 17.32 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L F L2 B' U2 F' R' B2 U R U2
4. (14.98) U F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R' B' R' F2 L B' D' U L2 B'
5. 16.25 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 D' B2 U2 L' U' F2 L F R U' 

Best Average of 12: 19.60
Best Time: 14.98
Worst Time: 23.08
Standard Deviation: 2.4 (12.2%)
1. 21.43 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R' F' L D2 L2 U F' U2 B D2 L U'
2. 17.23 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L F2 U2 F2 U F' L' U2 L2 B F
3. 17.32 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L F L2 B' U2 F' R' B2 U R U2
4. (14.98) U F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R' B' R' F2 L B' D' U L2 B'
5. 16.25 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 D' B2 U2 L' U' F2 L F R U'
6. (23.08) D' L2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 U F' R B R B' L B' D' L D2 R U2
7. 18.22 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U R D R2 F2 L' B U' B2 U' B2
8. 22.06 U2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D R' D2 B L' D2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L' U
9. 22.97 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D B D B2 R' U B' U2 L R2 B U
10. 21.74 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R D' U2 B2 R' F D' U2 B' D2 B2 U'
11. 17.46 B2 D F2 U R2 U B2 D2 F' D' B U L' R2 U' R2 F2 L
12. 21.32 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D L D L2 F' L' B2 L2 R D2 L F' 

Session times:
31.82, 24.58, 17.16, 19.77, 19.71, 22.32, 21.30, 26.96, 18.25, 20.78, 19.81, 25.45, 38.35, 24.25, 21.87, 18.08, 19.20, 25.03, 23.43, 21.43, 17.23, 17.32, 14.98, 16.25, 23.08, 18.22, 22.06, 22.97, 21.74, 17.46, 21.32, 21.41, 19.80, 21.09, 20.20, 21.71, 24.79, 22.28, 22.13, 22.56, 23.73, 23.13, 16.78, 20.61, 26.24, 16.78, 43.94, 22.87, 23.78, 21.25, 18.06, 24.47, 20.55, 19.56, 22.68, 21.83, 14.83, 18.10, 27.72, 19.20, 22.72, 23.95, 16.98, 19.19, 22.65, 16.39, 23.07, 18.75, 25.00, 24.20, 18.62, 21.78, 19.91, 18.67, 28.33, 17.03, 17.69, 22.48, 24.25, 20.84, 19.77, 17.86, 19.50, 29.97, 19.95, 28.02, 18.08, 19.76, 29.21, 14.61, 24.06, 21.88, 17.77, 19.55, 19.56, 23.95, 25.16, 25.40, 16.20, 24.18


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 4, 2010)

i've recently had some really nice sub50s, like 45s and 46s for the first solves of averages that were destroyed by a number of high 50s or sup1s after that solve. if I lern to be be more consistent i can has sub50 average...in the future. I WILL GET IT.


----------



## mande (Apr 4, 2010)

PLL time attack 55.81s. New PB.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 4, 2010)

It's been quite awhile since I broke my 2x2 PB average...

2.41, 2.33, 2.88, (0.78), 2.52, 2.44, 2.44, 2.00, 2.59, 2.63, (3.15), 2.94 => 2.51



Spoiler



F R' F' U2 F' U R2 U F' 
U F2 U R2 U2 F U' F' U
U F' R2 U2 F' R' F U' F R
U' R' U R'
U R2 U F2 R U' R' U' F2 U' 
R' U R U2 F2 U R2 F' U' 
U2 R F2 U' R' F U' R U' R2 
U F U F' U2 R F2 R' F R2 
U R U R2 U' F U'
F' R2 U2 F' U R U' R' U2 
U' R U' F2 U R' F2 U2 F' 
U R' U2 F' U2 F R' U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2010)

YES!!!

47.69 with 4x4. 
New PB. No parity 

The scramble is easy:
B L2 R' B R2 F' Uw Rw' L2 D B Rw F2 R2 F2 L' Rw2 Uw D' U' F2 U' B2 F' D' F' L Uw2 U L' F' R2 D2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw L2 Uw' L' 

I love the new stickers on my QJ mini 4x4!

52.24, 56.99, (47.69), 55.57, (59.11) = 54.93 second sub-55 avg (awesome)

Another PB:
36.93 PLL time attack.


----------



## joey (Apr 4, 2010)

Since when is 54.93 sub50


----------



## Shortey (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> 52.24, 56.99, (47.69), 55.57, (59.11) = 54.93 second *sub-55* avg (awesome)



=)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2010)

Morten said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 52.24, 56.99, (47.69), 55.57, (59.11) = 54.93 second *sub-55* avg (awesome)
> ...



You just got ninja'd.


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2010)

... so I guess practicing ZZ for a bit helps?
EDIT: This was a Fridrich average though! 

(7.53), (9.74), 8.80, 9.33, 9.55 = 9.23

rolled...

11.11, (7.53), 9.74, 8.80, 9.33, 9.55, (11.42), 9.43, 9.73, 9.91, 9.30, 9.72 = 9.66



Spoiler



1. 11.11 U F R2 F' B2 L' F U2 B F R2 B L U' R L2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 U B D' L' 
2. (7.53) D R' L U R' D2 F' B R B' F L' U2 L2 R' B2 F2 R' L D R F D' B F 
3. 9.74 B' U L2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 B' D2 R2 U L B2 R2 F L2 F' L' F2 D B2 R D B2 
4. 8.80 L D2 B' U' L2 U' B' U' R U2 D' B2 U R' B' R2 L2 B' U' R2 F U' D L F' 
5. 9.33  F2 L D2 L2 U2 F' D' U2 R' L' B' F L' B' F2 L2 F2 R U' B' F' L2 B U' F' 
6. 9.55 B2 L D' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' U' F2 R D2 R D' R B U2 B U F2 U R D F' 
7. (11.42) U' D2 F' R' U2 L R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 F' R L2 B L2 B2 U' L D L D R2 
8. 9.43 D B2 U R2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 R' D F' L U' L D U B' R L2 U2 L' F' L' D2 
9. 9.73 D' L2 U2 B2 F D2 F' U' R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D' F' U D2 R B' U' R2 B L D' F2 
10. 9.91 U2 B' D B2 R U' B F2 L U B' F' R' F U' B2 L' U F2 U L' F U2 L2 R2 
11. 9.30 U2 B D' R' L2 B' U' F' R' L' D' R2 L2 D' F L' B R' D2 R' D' F D2 U' L2 
12. 9.72 F2 L U R' B' F D' U F D' B2 D' R' B' L' U2 R F' U2 B D2 L R2 F' D'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 4, 2010)

Wat


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks babes 

EDIT: 
B' F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R B U2 L' U F2 U2 L2 R U F2 U F' B2 R2 B2
= 7.67 full step O_O

y R' F' D' R' D' (5)
U L U' L' U (5/10)
R U' R' U R' U' R (7/17)
y' U' R' U' R y L' U L (7/24)
U' R U R' (4/28)

U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r (10/38)
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' (17/55)

= 7.17 tps


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> 7.67 full step O_O




Wat. I came here to post my own crazy thing, too.

8.98 Full Step ^_^

F' L R2 B2 F' U' B' R2 L B2 L' R U D L2 F R' D F' B' R2 F R' U D2 

x2yLU'r'U'yx
r'URU2rRU2M'U'r'
U'R'ULU'RUL'
UM2U'M'UM'U'M'U2M'U
F2M2F2

36 moves / 4tps (lol)

(35 moves in axial turns)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 4, 2010)

3x3 OH average of 12: 19.86



22.29, 20.67, 16.88, 17.91, 18.91, 22.48, 15.96, 20.01, 22.18, 15.90, 24.27, 21.30



Spoiler



Average of 12: 19.86
1. 22.29 R' L2 D' U R D' F D' F' U D2 F' U D2 L2 F' R2 L2 B2 U' R' B2 L2 F L2
2. 20.67 U2 D L' F' L2 U F L' R2 B R U' L2 U' L D R B' L D2 L2 R2 U' D2 B2
3. 16.88 L' B' F L2 B F2 U2 D2 B' D' R' L F2 D R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' F R2 D'
4. 17.91 F' L2 U L D2 B2 U F L' R D2 U B' D' L F' R' U B2 F' U2 F' B2 D F'
5. 18.91 L2 F' U2 D' B2 F2 D2 R B' U L B R2 B2 U R' F2 B D F L F2 B2 D' R2
6. 22.48 F' B' R' D' L B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F' L' F2 B2 D' L2 R' U2 L2 R' D2 L2 R2
7. 15.96 U2 F' D' U B2 L' F2 L' F2 R' L' B2 L' D' B R' D' L2 U D2 F' D' B' U' R2
8. 20.01 L D2 F' U2 B2 U' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 U' B' L2 U D2 L R2 D' B F' L2 B R U2
9. 22.18 B' U2 R2 U' B2 L' B2 F2 R B2 D' L R2 B D F' R F' L2 R B D' U2 F' B'
10. (15.90) L F' L2 D R2 D' B2 L' B' R U2 B2 U' D2 R B2 F' R' L' F R' B' R U' B
11. (24.27) R B U' L' D U' R2 B2 R F' L2 R' U L2 U' B2 D' B D U2 R B2 R' B L'
12. 21.30 F D' U' F' L' R' F' B U D2 L' R' B' U2 D B R U2 L' B2 U' R' B2 D B


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 4, 2010)

AO50 for corners only & edges only permutations:

H: 2.59


Spoiler



2.91, 2.32, 2.64, 2.15, 2.11, 3.87, 2.21, 2.12, 2.50, 2.48, 2.51, 3.12, 1.74, 4.23, 2.29, 3.22, 2.10, 2.18, 3.51, 2.89, 2.51, 3.48, 2.51, 2.72, 2.23, 2.27, 2.29, 2.67, 2.29, 2.31, 2.84, 2.15, 2.19, 2.93, 2.25, 2.89, 3.28, 2.66, 2.48, 2.61, 2.18, 2.70, 2.15, 2.26, 3.27, 2.66, 2.75, 2.14, 3.42, 2.02



Ucw: 1.76


Spoiler



2.66, 1.59, 2.40, 2.60, 1.46, 1.62, 1.46, 1.43, 1.43, 1.93, 2.02, 1.55, 1.52, 1.73, 1.79, 1.89, 1.93, 1.31, 1.90, 1.99, 1.99, 1.53, 1.05, 1.68, 1.54, 1.74, 2.01, 1.44, 2.15, 1.54, 1.42, 3.75, 2.02, 2.23, 1.36, 1.40, 1.45, 1.77, 1.41, 2.80, 2.18, 1.33, 1.72, 1.65, 1.77, 1.93, 1.68, 1.49, 1.44, 1.43



Uccw: 1.66


Spoiler



1.55, 1.57, 1.35, 1.53, 1.76, 1.59, 1.39, 1.60, 1.85, 1.49, 2.70, 1.47, 0.85, 1.53, 2.10, 1.69, 1.85, 2.02, 1.30, 1.47, 1.48, 1.55, 2.35, 1.50, 2.19, 1.55, 1.43, 2.18, 1.73, 1.76, 2.17, 1.27, 1.60, 1.96, 1.63, 1.45, 1.85, 1.78, 1.99, 1.53, 1.47, 1.58, 1.97, 1.62, 1.66, 1.50, 1.71, 1.53, 1.42, 1.26



Z, without AUF: 2.90


Spoiler



3.55, 2.77, 5.33, 2.55, 2.62, 2.69, 2.38, 2.64, 3.23, 3.60, 3.02, 3.29, 3.76, 1.58, 2.43, 2.16, 2.43, 2.52, 3.55, 3.44, 4.71, 2.69, 2.76, 3.53, 2.29, 2.99, 3.47, 2.59, 2.80, 2.43, 3.31, 2.39, 3.18, 3.19, 2.79, 2.07, 2.64, 2.59, 3.09, 2.74, 2.64, 2.58, 2.73, 2.35, 3.00, 3.51, 3.17, 2.66, 2.56, 3.11



Acw: 2.41


Spoiler



3.54, 2.83, 1.51, 2.81, 2.31, 1.95, 1.90, 2.64, 2.86, 3.17, 2.58, 2.13, 2.31, 3.31, 2.66, 2.53, 3.99, 1.63, 3.87, 2.30, 2.14, 2.38, 1.95, 2.23, 3.18, 2.20, 3.54, 3.37, 1.55, 2.43, 1.33, 1.84, 2.40, 2.26, 2.86, 2.22, 2.65, 3.47, 2.47, 2.22, 2.53, 1.84, 1.55, 2.30, 1.69, 2.03, 2.16, 2.10, 1.36, 2.05



Accw: 2.41


Spoiler



2.97, 2.42, 3.26, 2.47, 2.04, 3.33, 1.90, 2.52, 2.28, 2.10, 2.08, 2.93, 2.77, 1.50, 2.10, 3.02, 1.96, 3.75, 2.16, 2.32, 2.19, 2.12, 1.58, 2.95, 2.62, 4.95, 2.24, 1.87, 2.13, 1.99, 1.77, 1.71, 1.46, 1.82, 2.56, 2.08, 2.21, 3.23, 2.70, 3.11, 1.89, 2.87, 2.46, 2.21, 2.23, 3.01, 2.86, 1.97, 2.15, 3.17


----------



## Forte (Apr 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Some perms



E perm?


----------



## Forte (Apr 4, 2010)

Woo not all lmao

Average of 12: 19.83
1. 18.59 (3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (6,4) / (6,-3) / (2,-3) / (0,4) / (-3,6) / (-4,-3) / (1,6) / (-3,6) / (2,5) /
2. 17.56 (6,5) / (0,3) / (-5,-3) / (3,6) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (0,3) / (4,-4) / (-2,-3) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (2,1) / (-1,0) / (0,6) / (6,4) 
3. 22.52 (4,6) / (6,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,6) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (-2,6) / (5,2) / (6,3) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (5,6) / (-3,6) /
4. 20.14 (1,2) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (3,-4) / (6,2) / (-5,4) 
5. 21.14 (1,3) / (-4,0) / (-3,6) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (-5,4) / (3,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (-3,4) / (-2,-2) / (-3,-2) / (2,0) / (6,0) 
6. 18.87 (4,0) / (3,3) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (-2,-2) / (5,6) / (3,3) / (1,3) / (-1,-1) / (5,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,6) / (4,4) /
7. (14.90) (1,5) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-5,-3) / (-1,0) / (-1,6) / (1,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (2,2) / (3,1) 
8. 21.72 (1,-4) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (2,3) / (6,2) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) /
9. 17.31 (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (4,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-5,4) / (0,3) 
10. (25.53) (-3,-1) / (4,6) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,4) / (3,5) / (6,1) 
11. 20.60 (-2,-3) / (-1,5) / (3,-3) / (0,-5) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (-2,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) 
12. 19.84 (4,6) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,5) / (0,-5) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0)


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 4, 2010)

Woot just got a new PB for 3x3x3: 26.28 (Non Lucky) previous nonlucky PB was 30.14	
Scramble: B2 L U' R2 B2 U L2 R' F2 D' B' D' B2 F' D B D U2 L2 F D' U2 L' B' F


----------



## dada222 (Apr 4, 2010)

HsilgnE RelyT said:


> Woot just got a new PB for 3x3x3: 26.28 (Non Lucky) previous nonlucky PB was 30.14
> Scramble: B2 L U' R2 B2 U L2 R' F2 D' B' D' B2 F' D B D U2 L2 F D' U2 L' B' F



Holy (#&37 just today I got a new PB of 27.28!

I'm coming for you!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2010)

Pyraminx. My goal is to consistently be about this fast.

best avg12: 7.91 (σ = 1.84)
(3.50), 11.65, 5.36, 7.34, 7.63, (14.38), 8.01, 8.56, 7.53, 10.51, 6.33, 6.14


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

20.90 A5



Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Current Average of 5: 20.90
Best Time: 19.47
Worst Time: 24.87
Standard Deviation: 0.3 (1.6%)

1. 21.10 B L' F' D' U F R2 D' F2 U' D' L' U D F R2 D' R2 B' L2 R D2 U' L2 B 
2. (19.47) L2 R' F2 R2 D B D2 B' U2 D2 L' U' F2 R U D2 B' F U' B D' F' L' R F' 
3. 21.17 U2 D' L U' L U L' R' U D2 F2 B2 D' U' R2 B' F2 D2 U' R2 L2 F L' B2 D' 
4. 20.44 L2 F B2 U' F L2 F' U2 B' R2 B R' D' B U' D2 L B' D2 R B2 U2 D' R' D' 
5. (24.87) R2 L D' F2 D' R' L' F D F' D R' B' D2 R' U' R' F2 L2 F R U2 D B D


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

Continued to 22.04 A12



Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 22.04
Best Time: 19.47
Worst Time: 24.87
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (6.5%)

1. 21.10 B L' F' D' U F R2 D' F2 U' D' L' U D F R2 D' R2 B' L2 R D2 U' L2 B 
2. (19.47) L2 R' F2 R2 D B D2 B' U2 D2 L' U' F2 R U D2 B' F U' B D' F' L' R F' 
3. 21.17 U2 D' L U' L U L' R' U D2 F2 B2 D' U' R2 B' F2 D2 U' R2 L2 F L' B2 D' 
4. 20.44 L2 F B2 U' F L2 F' U2 B' R2 B R' D' B U' D2 L B' D2 R B2 U2 D' R' D' 
5. (24.87) R2 L D' F2 D' R' L' F D F' D R' B' D2 R' U' R' F2 L2 F R U2 D B D 
6. 21.91 B2 F R' F' L' R F U2 L' F2 U2 B U' B R2 U R D2 F D' R L2 F U B2 
7. 23.81 U' L' B' R' B2 R' F L2 U2 F2 B U' D' L' F2 D F L2 B2 F' R2 L' D R2 B2 
8. 24.36 D R' D F U2 L' U' D' L2 R' U2 L D2 L2 R' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B R U B2 R2 
9. 21.31 B' D R' D' L B2 L R F' L R' D2 B2 L B2 F2 L R' F R' D' F U D2 F 
10. 24.27 L B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 L' U2 B' R' D' F R2 B2 R D2 U F' L2 B F R2 F2 
11. 21.05 F2 D' R L D2 U' B D2 R2 F' L R U L' D2 F' D' B U R' B' U D2 L2 R 
12. 21.00 L F' L2 D' R' L2 F D' U2 L2 R2 U R2 B' F D' B' D' R D2 F' B2 U L2 B2


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> sub-Robert average



Darn you 

Any tips, advice? (Yeah I know I've done a sub-10 average before but I think I could definitely improve a bit more somehow...)


----------



## joey (Apr 5, 2010)

I think your F2L sucks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yeah? Well... (insert clever insult here)

But er... yeah, maybe I should learn more advanced F2L tricks and get better algs for solving F2L pairs for the BL and BR slots or something...


----------



## joey (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think many people really use advanced F2L tricks.


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

Sub 30!

42.06, 32.37, 25.81, 26.34, 13.70(Pb Roux solve. Non Lucky )

number of times: 5/5
best time: 13.70
worst time: 42.06

current avg5: 28.17 (σ = 2.98)
best avg5: 28.17 (σ = 2.98)

session avg: 28.17 (σ = 2.98)
session mean: 28.06


----------



## ianini (Apr 5, 2010)

Average of 5: 13.99
1. (17.43) B' D B2 L2 F2 R2 U L' B2 U F' U' D2 F' U D2 R' U' D L R' F2 D U F' 
2. 12.36 B' R F2 D' F' L' F' D F D R2 B2 R2 F B2 D B' F' U2 B2 L2 F' B D' R2 
3. 14.07 L2 U' B' R' B' D R' L U' B' F' R' D U2 R2 U D2 F2 D2 R B D2 L' F R' 
4. 15.54 F2 R2 L B R D' B' D2 F2 R2 F' D' B D L2 F2 B2 D2 F D F2 R U' D B' 
5. (12.03) D' F R2 F2 L2 D' R D' U2 L B2 D' U' L2 U2 R B2 U2 L' B' F2 U R' D' R' 

YES! With Alpha 3 lubed w/ maru lube.

Edit: I should really learn full oll... xD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 5, 2010)

[01:18:40] -micro501- Swordsman_Kirby's 12 Individual Times: 2.56, (4.72), 2.50, 2.59, 2.69, 2.25, 2.66, 2.44, 2.38, 2.46, (1.77), 1.80
[01:18:40] -micro501- Swordsman_Kirby's Average: 2.43, Best Time: 1.77 Worst Time: 4.72


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2010)

So uhh, here's the stats if you want em.

Average: 8.28
Standard Deviation: 0.74
Best Time: 6.66
Worst Time: 10.83
Individual Times:
1.	7.05	L R' B F' L2 R B2 D B L' B' D' U' L' R2 D' L' D2 U' L2 R U' L R2 B
2.	8.88	B' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F R' B2 F' L' R B' D' R2 F' D' L U L' R2 D2 R2
3.	8.49	F' L R D' B2 F2 R2 D U2 L R U2 L R B F2 U2 F' D U B' U R D2 U'
4.	9.39	U B' F2 L' R2 D L' R' U L' R2 F2 L B' F2 R' D' L R' D L B R' D' U
5.	8.86	L' U2 L' D B2 F2 D' U' R D' U' L' R2 D' U' L' R2 B' D U2 L' R2 F' D2 U
6.	8.45	F' U' R' U F U2 L' F2 L R2 B F L' R' D B' L' U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2
7.	6.75	L2 R' D U R' D2 U R F' U B2 L R' F L2 U2 B2 F L2 R' U' B F D F'
8.	(10.83)	R D2 R F R' B2 F' L2 R' U R2 B F L' R' B2 R2 D2 U' R F L R B' D2
9.	8.98	B' F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F D F2 D2 U L' R' D2 F2 L' B2 F' R2 B' L2 R D2 R'
10.	7.92	L D2 F2 L2 R D L D R' D2 U R' D' B' D2 B' L2 B2 F L' U2 F' L R2 D'
11.	7.98	D2 U2 L' D' U R' U2 B' L2 D' U' R' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 B' F' D' B R' B F'
12.	(6.66)	L R' U' L2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 R B2 F L R' B' L' R2 U L2 R' B' U B' R2 B'

One of the 6's was a PLL skip.

7.90 avg5

73.	7.92	L D2 F2 L2 R D L D R' D2 U R' D' B' D2 B' L2 B2 F L' U2 F' L R2 D'
74.	7.98	D2 U2 L' D' U R' U2 B' L2 D' U' R' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 B' F' D' B R' B F'
75.	6.66	L R' U' L2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 R B2 F L R' B' L' R2 U L2 R' B' U B' R2 B'
76.	10.45 F2 L' R' D F R B F L' D' U' B' R' B F2 L2 R2 D' L R2 D2 U L R B2
77.	7.80	B' D2 U' L' R2 B F2 D L2 F' D' U F' U' L D' U L' U2 L2 D2 B F' L R

I have another surprise, but I'll post that later on.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I have another surprise, but I'll post that later on.



I'm expecting a sub 5 nonlucky single.


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2010)

SURPRISE



Spoiler



Sub 1 5x5 - 59.20


----------



## Truncator (Apr 5, 2010)

7. 6.75 L2 R' D U R' D2 U R F' U B2 L R' F L2 U2 B2 F L2 R' U' B F D F'
8. (10.83) R D2 R F R' B2 F' L2 R' U R2 B F L' R' B2 R2 D2 U' R F L R B' D2
9. 8.98 B' F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F D F2 D2 U L' R' D2 F2 L' B2 F' R2 B' L2 R D2 R'
10. 7.92 L D2 F2 L2 R D L D R' D2 U R' D' B' D2 B' L2 B2 F L' U2 F' L R2 D'
11. 7.98 D2 U2 L' D' U R' U2 B' L2 D' U' R' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 B' F' D' B R' B F'
12. (6.66) L R' U' L2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 R B2 F L R' B' L' R2 U L2 R' B' U B' R2 B'

If the 7th and 8th solves were switched, then it would have been a 7.55 ao5 XD

EDIT:


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 5, 2010)

time for me to go die in a hole
that's not right :O


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> SURPRISE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pleeeease do this in a competition!!

Hahaha, back in 2008, I remember that the people at a competition speculated that sub minute 5x5 was impossible!


----------



## ianini (Apr 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > SURPRISE
> ...



Then Faz came along...


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 5, 2010)

I was hoping Dan would do it, so it would be a record for the US.

But at this point, I really want to just see it in the records.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 5, 2010)

Now for sub 1 average 

Anyway:
Average: 34.83
Standard Deviation: 5.31
Best Time: 22.22
Worst Time: 44.50
Individual Times:
1.	35.06	(-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (3,0) /
2.	32.59	(1,6) / (0,6) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-1,4) / (4,2) / (4,0) / (-4,3)
3.	(22.22)	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (4,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (3,2) / (-3,2) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (-5,2) /
4.	40.91	(-2,-3) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (1,0) /
5.	(44.50)	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (6,3) / (4,4) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (-5,3) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (6,3) / (-4,5) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0)
6.	30.81	(-3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,0)
7.	39.52	(0,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (-3,1) / (-2,0) / (6,4) / (0,1)
8.	23.36	(6,5) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (-3,1) / (0,2) / (-3,0) /
9.	42.94	(6,-4) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (-1,5) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (-2,4) /
10.	34.15	(0,0) / (6,-3) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (0,2) /
11.	33.16	(0,3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (4,1) / (0,5) /
12.	35.75	(0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (2,3) / (0,1) / (-4,2) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (-3,4) /


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

10.80 NL single WOOT NEW PB


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> SURPRISE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew this would be the surprise.

Absolutely insane. Definitely go for Stefan's idea of sup1 WR/Competition ratio


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 5, 2010)

Breaking all my 3x3x3 PBs in 4 days or so! 

3x3x3 average of 12: 12.43 



Spoiler



1.	(10.64)	L2 D B F L2 R2 D' L2 R' D U2 L' R' U2 R' D R' B' F' D U2 R2 F' U L2
2.	11.26	B2 U2 L' U2 B F D' F2 R2 F D2 B' F2 L2 F' R2 D2 U L D U' B2 F2 L' R'
3.	12.17	B F' D2 R' B2 F2 L F D2 U2 L' R D' R' D U L2 B' F' R B2 F L' D2 U2
4.	12.27	L' B F2 L' D' U R D L' R D2 U B2 R D' L B2 F2 U' R F2 R2 D2 R2 F'
5.	12.55	D' U2 L R2 F R U2 R' D' B D' B F R' B2 R' B L R' F D2 F2 R' D2 U2
6.	14.11	F U' L2 B L2 F U2 R B' F L2 R2 D2 U2 B' F' L F L U' B D2 U2 L' D'
7.	(15.31)	L' R F R2 U L2 R' F U2 R' U' F' D F2 L2 B' F U2 B2 L2 D R U2 F' L'
8.	11.58	L2 B2 F' R2 D L R' B2 F' R2 D B2 F R' U L U2 L F U2 L R U' L' R2
9.	14.41	D U' B R' D2 L R2 B' D2 U2 L' R' U2 L2 D2 U' F D U' B F2 L2 U R' F'
10.	12.31	L B2 U2 B' F' U2 B2 F' D2 U' B D B L R' B' F U' L2 R B2 F2 R2 U' F2
11.	10.86	D B R D2 U B2 F2 U2 B' F' U' B D2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F' D' B D2 U2
12.	12.78	B2 D U2 B2 U' L F2 R2 B U L D L' R' U L' U2 B' F D2 F' R2 B' D2 U2



10.64 was Niclas + PLL skip, 10.86 was *very* easy x-cross.

What the hell?!

EDIT: 9.78 non lucky and 8.92 pll skip today. What the hell?! nr.2


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2010)

13.39 3x3 avg12...with a shoe on my head


Average of 12: 13.39
1. 12.84 U B2 F D B2 D U F2 L' B' U2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B' U D' F2 B2 L D2 B 
2. 14.81 U' D R2 L2 D B R L2 U' L B U2 B U' F2 U' D2 F B2 D L U' F2 B2 D 
3. 13.97 L F' B R' F' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D L' F2 R L F' U B' L' B U2 R 
4. (15.41) L' B' R' B2 R2 U2 F' L R F2 D' F2 B D2 B D2 F U2 B F2 L2 D' U' L B' 
5. 11.50 R2 F U B2 U B2 U' R2 L B' F2 D2 U2 L' B D B D2 U F' U F2 B' U B2 
6. 13.17 D' F L2 B R B' R B2 D2 B' F2 R B2 R' L' U' L2 D R' B2 U R2 U D' B2 
7. 14.00 U2 D2 B' D R2 D2 R D2 F' R' D2 F2 R F L' R' B U F' U' B' U2 L B L2 
8. 12.20 R' L D2 F' R' D' L' R' U' F' B2 U2 F B2 D2 U F' D' F U B2 U' R2 D2 R 
9. 13.21 L' F2 B' D' L' B2 R U D R2 U' L U D L2 F2 U' B2 F L' F2 U' D F2 U' 
10. 14.65 U' F U2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' D' R2 U' L2 F U2 B' L' U' F2 U' R L2 D' 
11. (10.26) D B U' B' D R B R' B2 U2 D' F R U' B2 U' R' D2 F' R F D' F L2 U' 
12. 13.53 R2 L2 D' F' L B' R' F2 L2 B R' U R2 D' L2 D2 U' R' F D L B2 U' F U


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 13.39 3x3 avg12...with a shoe on my head
> 
> 
> Average of 12: 13.39
> ...



If that had been 13.37 it would've been the greatest thing ever. That is if you're not lying about the shoe thing...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 5, 2010)

Faz O_O


----------



## CubeX (Apr 5, 2010)

*worst PB ever...*

PB Single: 15.81 (PLL Skip)
PB Avg. of 5: 22.52- (15.81), 22.77, (DNF(28.76)), 22.02, 22.79 (Which sucks)

15.81, 22.77, DNF(28.76), 22.02, 22.79, 25.49, 25.23, 34.76, 17.61, 28.29, 23.52, 26.25

Comments: 17.61 was full step, 34.76 was ... (not sure what happened) and others were...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Listen to David. He is right. 19.32 was a good result for me at Bristol. Then i did about 100 solves a day, and my progression was: 15.34, 12.85, 10.73, 9.99, no solves, 9.65


----------



## Escher (Apr 5, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > sub-Robert average
> ...



Well you 100% definitely have the potential to since you seem to consistently average sub 11, whereas I average all over the place 

From what I saw of your solving, I know your lookahead is good enough, you just need to turn faster 
So like, you should work on getting really fast PLLs and OLLs, and do PLL time attacks and things, and maybe work on fingertricks. Maybe you should learn off Breandan's vids? There was another guy with a sub 11 avg on youtube recently who had amazing fingertricks, I just can't remember his name...
Imo you should learn CLL recognition, and use it with OLL to help with PLL recognition (but yours is insane anyway so it might not make a difference).


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 5, 2010)

My 5 yo daughter now can solve a cube that has been "scrambled" to the checkerboard pattern.

But still not interested in actually solving a cube or making even a single face of a real scrambled cube.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 5, 2010)

4x4 new single PB!

46.97, no parity.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> 4x4 new single PB!
> 
> 46.97, no parity.



Just curious, what method do you sub-ones use for the 4x4? I guess not centers first - edge pairing- 3x3 solve?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2010)

dada222 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 new single PB!
> ...



Fail... :fp


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> dada222 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Ben: Just shut up.

@dada222:
I do use the method you wrote, but at edge pairing I pair 2 edges simultaneously. All advanced solver do more than 1 edge at am time, however there are different systems. E.g. Syuhey pairing or 2-pairing (what I use).


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> dada222 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Calm down, Ponyboy.


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> dada222 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



You already broke the facepalm policy once in this thread. Apparently you haven't learned. You're not being helpful and you're not being funny and nobody is amused by you making fun of people who simply DON'T KNOW, without even answering their question! The reason why he asked was because he didn't know and wanted to find out, not because he wanted some idiot to make fun of him.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 5, 2010)

dada222 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 new single PB!
> ...



ya i don't use centers first - edge pairing - 3x3 solve =)


----------



## dada222 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > dada222 said:
> ...



Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 5, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> dada222 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



You're not sub 1


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 5, 2010)

49.52, 49.48, 50.27, (52.98), 49.68, 49.97, 46.49, 46.92, 48.96, (45.03), 50.05, 49.84 = 49.12

This contained too many parities. I had a s**tload of sub-25 reductions and on half of the solves I got to LL at 35 seconds. The 46s and the 45 all had double parity. So many chances at a sub-40 single (it's been a while), and in the end not even a sub-45.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 5, 2010)

What's your PB Maarten?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 5, 2010)

3.15, 2.68, 4.02, 3.89, 4.10, 4.31, 4.47, 3.73, 3.65, 3.99, 2.06, 3.93 = 3.74



people were right about being able to consistently getting sub-4 with Ortega. sub-3.5, here i come =D

EDIT: and 0.95 double-bar PBL
EDIT2: got 3.66 avg of 25  with 3.42 avg of 5 and 3.55 avg of 12 OMG. I guess I'll learn CLL later then


----------



## brunson (Apr 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 13.39 3x3 avg12...with a shoe on my head


Pics or it didn't happen. ;-)


----------



## Shortey (Apr 5, 2010)

Improving on Clock! I love this puzzle!
I averaged like 17 earlier today, but now I average 15. =D Going to do 100 solves a day for a while now.

avg5: 13.38
avg12: 14.46

The avg5 is not PB, but avg12 is. =)


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 5, 2010)

Average: 10.87
Standard Deviation: 0.68
10.07, 10.83, 10.68, 10.18, (10.02), 10.46, 12.65, 11.33, 10.21, 11.51, (14.84), 10.79

sub 11 finally


----------



## Escher (Apr 5, 2010)

erm...

Average of 5: 8.71
1. 8.55 B2 R F2 R D2 B2 L U2 R U2 R F' D F2 B' L B D2 F U2 L B' L' F' B 
2. 8.44 B R' F' L2 D' R U' R U' R' U D2 R D B F U2 R B2 L' U F2 D2 L' R' 
3. 9.14 D F2 B2 R' L2 B' L' F R' B' D2 L R' B D' U2 B D2 F2 U B L F D F' 
4. (7.84) R U2 B2 L2 R B2 U2 L' F2 L U2 R D2 F R' L D R' D' R' L B U2 D2 B2 
5. (10.63) R F' U2 B2 R' U B L' D2 F D' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 F L R D2 B U' B' D L2 

7 was PLL skip.

Rolled into a 10.31 average, so not that spectacular  New PB though ^


----------



## Parity (Apr 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 49.52, 49.48, 50.27, (52.98), 49.68, 49.97, 46.49, 46.92, 48.96, (45.03), 50.05, 49.84 = 49.12
> 
> This contained too many parities. I had a s**tload of sub-25 reductions and on half of the solves I got to LL at 35 seconds. The 46s and the 45 all had double parity. So many chances at a sub-40 single (it's been a while), and in the end not even a sub-45.


Upload some 4x4x4 videos on your youtube please.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 5, 2010)

WAT

Average of 12: 17.23
1. 16.90 F2 R B' D2 F R2 B2 L' R2 B2 F R' B' U' F' U2 L R2 D2 L' B2 R2 D' U R2 
2. 16.54 R2 U2 F D2 U2 B' U2 D2 R F2 U R2 L2 B F2 R' L' U L2 B L' B U D' F' 
3. 16.99 D' F2 U F L2 B' D' B' L' U R' U R U' B' R U L B U2 L' F R' L2 F' 
4. 17.07 L' D2 R D2 L' F2 L U' D2 R L' D B' D2 R2 F B' U2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 R B2 
5. 16.61 D2 U B' D2 L F U2 F' L' R' D' R D' R2 D F B' U' D2 R D F2 B' R2 D2 
6. 15.54 D2 L' F2 L D2 R' L2 B' L F B2 D L2 R2 U2 F' D' L2 B R U' B2 L R' U2 
7. 17.34 D F' R B2 R' L D B F R' D2 F2 B' L2 U L' U' D2 L2 R2 D' B D U' R2 
8. 19.63 R2 B2 L2 B2 L' F D' B2 R' F2 R F' L U2 R D' R2 B D' U2 L' D' U' L' D 
9. (20.11) L2 R U2 R L' D' L F L2 R2 B2 U' F' B2 D2 U R2 U' D2 B' R' F' L U B 
10. 17.07 U2 D' R' B2 L2 F' B2 R' U2 D' L2 U' F' U2 B2 D' R U R L2 F D2 R F2 R' 
11. 18.61 D L' R' B2 L' F2 D' L' U' L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 D' L' F' B2 R' F' D' B' L R' 
12. (13.82) L R U L2 B R2 B' D R' L2 F' B2 U' B' U' B' D F2 U' F D2 B L2 F B2

EDIT: WAAAT

Average of 12: 16.95
1. 16.54 R2 U2 F D2 U2 B' U2 D2 R F2 U R2 L2 B F2 R' L' U L2 B L' B U D' F' 
2. 16.99 D' F2 U F L2 B' D' B' L' U R' U R U' B' R U L B U2 L' F R' L2 F' 
3. 17.07 L' D2 R D2 L' F2 L U' D2 R L' D B' D2 R2 F B' U2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 R B2 
4. 16.61 D2 U B' D2 L F U2 F' L' R' D' R D' R2 D F B' U' D2 R D F2 B' R2 D2 
5. 15.54 D2 L' F2 L D2 R' L2 B' L F B2 D L2 R2 U2 F' D' L2 B R U' B2 L R' U2 
6. 17.34 D F' R B2 R' L D B F R' D2 F2 B' L2 U L' U' D2 L2 R2 D' B D U' R2 
7. 19.63 R2 B2 L2 B2 L' F D' B2 R' F2 R F' L U2 R D' R2 B D' U2 L' D' U' L' D 
8. (20.11) L2 R U2 R L' D' L F L2 R2 B2 U' F' B2 D2 U R2 U' D2 B' R' F' L U B 
9. 17.07 U2 D' R' B2 L2 F' B2 R' U2 D' L2 U' F' U2 B2 D' R U R L2 F D2 R F2 R' 
10. 18.61 D L' R' B2 L' F2 D' L' U' L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 D' L' F' B2 R' F' D' B' L R' 
11. (13.82) L R U L2 B R2 B' D R' L2 F' B2 U' B' U' B' D F2 U' F D2 B L2 F B2 
12. 14.15 D' R F R' U B2 F' L' U2 R2 F2 B' D' L U R' F B2 U L2 B2 U B F' D'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> erm...
> Average of 5: 8.71



wat


----------



## Hiero (Apr 6, 2010)

I finally got under 30 seconds on my average of 5. I got 29.14 after it's been 30.xy for what seems like forever. It took 3 weeks to get from 30.92 to 30.47. My PB average of 20 was 33.31 which stood for 3 weeks. Now it is 31.64.

I knew that when I was in a rut I should have gotten away from the timer. It seemed like I was getting slower the last 2-3 days, so I did 25 solves using the metronome and immediately did a timed solve of 27 seconds afterwards. I did 20 timed solves and broke all my old PB's for AVG of 5,12 and 20.
Oh, forgot to mention this is wasn't using my fastest cube. Anyway, hopefully in a few weeks I can continue to break into the 20's.


----------



## Jude (Apr 6, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.37


Spoiler



1. 2.48 F2 U F U2 F U2 R'
2. 3.13 F' U R F' R F2 U R'
3. 3.19 F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2 R'
4. 3.72 R U' R' U R' U2 F' U' R U'
5. 2.64 U F' U F' R2 U R2 F' U'
6. 4.04 U2 F U' R U2 R F2 U' R2 U'
7. 4.13 U R' U' R U F U' F2 U2
8. (4.57) R2 U' F R F' U2 R2
9. 3.92 U2 R' U2 F R' U F2 U2
10. 3.13 U2 F2 R' F U2 R U2 R F'
11. 3.33 U' F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U
12. (1.98) R F2 U2 F U R' U'



And then later in the same session:

Average of 5: 2.60


Spoiler



1. 2.67 F' R U2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 U'
2. (1.77) U R' U' F' U2 F' R U2 R
3. 2.56 U2 F' R' F U R2 U2
4. (6.30) R' F2 R' F R U2 F' U R2 U'
5. 2.57 R F U2 F U' F R U' F'



Such easy scrambles


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I finally got under 30 seconds on my average of 5.



Sub 30 average in two weeks please.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 6, 2010)

finally got my 2x2 CCT total avg under 8 seconds, i fail at 2x2 but i really want to be good at it for some strange reason, i'm still wondering how i can come in 4th at a comp in 2x2


----------



## Hiero (Apr 6, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got under 30 seconds on my average of 5.
> ...



Yeah, don't know about that. I'm not great under pressure. When the pressure gets too much I go colorblind on F2L and my cube locks up on OLL and PLL so much I just wanna rip it apart.

My goal for my first competition is just sub-40. I'm sure I'll jack up a few times. My second one maybe this summer I definitely should get sub-35 and then whenever my third one is I will shoot for sub-30.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 6, 2010)

^Practice on the competition stackmats before the event begins, and you can race some of us too.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 6, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> ^Practice on the competition stackmats before the event begins, and you can race some of us too.



You can do this before the competition starts. If you do this during the competition you will be castrated.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, we always keep a pair of garden shears on hand for people who do that.

Got a good megaminx finally, gonna practice a lot... anyway, first sub-1:50 single today, and best avg5 so far:
best avg5: 1:58.22 (σ = 7.28)
(2:11.11), (1:51.54), 1:52.92, 2:08.51, 1:53.22


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 6, 2010)

I got a really low SD on 3x3 average of 5. The SD was 0.04.


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

Another Roux PB 

28.22, 28.95, 24.52, 32.24, 24.05
number of times: 5/5
best time: 24.05
worst time: 32.24

current avg5: 27.23 (σ = 1.94)
best avg5: 27.23 (σ = 1.94)

session avg: 27.23 (σ = 1.94)
session mean: 27.59


I feel like I'm catching up to somebody, but I don't know who...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> I feel like I'm catching up to somebody, but I don't know who...



Me perhaps?


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I'm catching up to somebody, but I don't know who...
> ...



I think so.
Here I come


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> I think so.
> Here I come



ERRRRR!!! 

How is your LSE coming along?


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I think so.
> ...



Better. Recognizing and executing cases faster.


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

Double post, sorry...

Kept the average going and got and even better a12 :3.

28.22, 28.95, 24.52, 32.24, 24.05, 27.94, 18.50, 27.54, 29.57, 23.55, 28.35, 22.98

best time: 18.50
worst time: 32.24

current avg5: 26.48 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5: 25.50 (σ = 1.73)

current avg12: 26.57 (σ = 2.37)
best avg12: 26.57 (σ = 2.37)

session avg: 26.57 (σ = 2.37)
session mean: 26.37


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> Kept the average going and got and even better a12 :3.



Could you post the scramble/solution for the 18.50? I would very much like to see it!


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Kept the average going and got and even better a12 :3.
> ...



You caught me right when I closed qqtimer...

I also rolled to an a25 (will post tomorrow), so I only remember that it was a very easy f2b, and one of CMLL cases that I know .


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> You caught me right when I closed qqtimer...
> 
> I also rolled to an a25 (will post tomorrow), so I only remember that it was a very easy f2b, and one of CMLL cases that I know .





Well that really sucks.

Also, I have to practice harder if I'm going to stay ahead of you!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 6, 2010)

ROUX <3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 26.62
worst time: 31.97

current avg5: 29.70 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 29.70 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 29.70 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 29.53
[1:14:53 AM] Ethan Crislip: Average of 5: 29.70
1. 30.77 U F R' L2 D' R' L D F2 D2 U2 R' F2 L2 B' D' R B R' L2 D2 F U R2 L2
2. 30.56 B' F U' F U' D L' F R' B' R' F U' F' U2 R' L2 D2 R' B2 U' F' D L D2
3. 27.76 U' D' L2 R' D U' L2 B2 L' U' B' F2 U' D2 F U' R' B2 D2 F B R2 L2 F' D'
4. (31.97) F2 B R2 L' D' B' R U' B U' L' U2 F2 L F2 D' B2 R' U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 L'
5. (26.62) U' R' F2 D R' D2 L2 B D2 R F' L R' F U B L' B F2 L B U F2 B2 L
[1:15:09 AM] Edward: Is that roux?
[1:15:13 AM] Ethan Crislip: Yep.
[1:16:18 AM] Edward: Soooo
[1:16:25 AM] Edward: making the switch>
[1:16:26 AM] Edward: ?
[1:16:30 AM] Ethan Crislip: Think so.
[1:16:33 AM] Ethan Crislip: It's SOOOO MUCH FUN
[1:16:38 AM] Edward: :3
[1:16:41 AM] Edward: Yesssss


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

:3 Hi thar.

28.22, 28.95, 24.52, 32.24, 24.05, 27.94, 18.50, 27.54, 29.57, 23.55, 28.35, 22.98, 21.17, 28.35, 24.32, 27.31, 20.45, 28.69, 24.19, 20.62, 24.45, 27.75, 28.06, 20.01, 27.60

number of times: 25/25
best time: 18.50
worst time: 32.24

current avg5: 26.60 (s = 1.52)
best avg5: 23.08 (s = 1.75)

current avg12: 25.31 (s = 2.84)
best avg12: 24.53 (s = 2.59)

session avg: 25.59 (s = 3.00)
session mean: 25.57

Pb a25. (Roux :3)


[1:32:18 AM] Ethan Crislip: niceeeeeee!
[1:33:06 AM] Ethan Crislip: I'm gonna do an avg12.
[1:33:57 AM] Edward: So many almost sub 20's in there
[1:34:10 AM] Ethan Crislip: yeah, I can see
[1:34:15 AM] Ethan Crislip: 20.01 wow lol
[1:34:33 AM] Edward: I was like 
[1:35:57 AM] Ethan Crislip: haha i bet.


----------



## macky (Apr 6, 2010)

In the final round of Danish Open 2010, I set a PB average of 11.99 seconds.

In the same round, I set my worst non-DNF official solve at 27.22, after 21 competitions over 6+ years.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 6, 2010)

Clock single:

(8.68)	UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UUdd


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 6, 2010)

Parity said:


> Upload some 4x4x4 videos on your youtube please.


There is a 48 single on there. I've done 52 avg5 on cam, but I didn't think that was very good. That's a good idea, I'll try to get sub-50 average on cam.


DavidWoner said:


> What's your PB Maarten?


37.xy
When you can find all the pieces in no time you can usually do 22-ish reduction (with about 9s centers). That 37 had 19 reduction. My 3x3 stage sucks balls >_<

EDIT: I just got a 51.47 avg5 on cam with a 47 with OP, shall I upload?



Morten said:


> Clock single:
> 
> (8.68)	UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UUdd


5.56 xD


----------



## oskarasbrink (Apr 6, 2010)

10.87 3x3 average ! 
10.85, 10.80, 11.01, (9.26), 11.37, 11.74, 10.77, (12.09), 11.13, 10.78, 9.94, 10.32

one of the solves had a PLL skip but i don't remember what the time was..


----------



## aronpm (Apr 6, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 11.00 nl single, wat.
> 
> Scramble: U R' B2 U R' D L2 B' F D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B L' U' R2 B D' F' L' R2 D
> 
> ...



Okay, I'm 100% sure that that reconstruction was wrong. I didn't film that solve so I can't confirm that it's right. Plus, that TPS is way too high. I'm convinced that those last two f2l pairs were actually a double xcross that I can't find again. The LL was the same as I remembered though.

I did film a 16.88 avg12 today (I'm not putting the video up). I've only reconstructed 4 solves so far and the highest TPS was 4.25.

Solve one - 16.34


Spoiler



Scramble: F' U B R2 B' L F U2 B L B' R2 D' L R2 F2 D' U B2 D2 U' F L R2 U2
Cross	- x2 y L2 U' y L2 (3/3)
F2L 1	- R' U R U2 L U L' (7/10)
F2L 2	- U' U y' R' U R y L' U' L (8/18)
F2L 3	- R' U2 R2 U R' (5/23)
F2L 4	- U' R U2 R' y U L' U L (8/31)
OLL - (U') f R U R' U' f' (U U') R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (23/54)
PLL - (U2) R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R (13/67)

Total moves = 67
TPS = 67/16.34 = 4.10 TPS


Solve two - 17.83


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 L2 F U2 L2 D' B L' F2 U2 L B2 F D2 B2 F D2 B2 R U' F2 R2 F L R
Cross	- z2 L R y L R' F D' L (7/7)
F2L 1	- y U R' U R U L' U' L (8/15)
F2L 2	- U R' U2 R U2 R' U R (8/23)
F2L 3	- U' R U2 R' L U L' (7/30)
F2L 4	- U2 y' R' U' R U2 R' U R (8/38)
OLL - R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' (11/49)
PLL - (U') R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R (13/62)

Total moves = 62
TPS = 62/17.83 = 3.48 TPS


Solve three - 14.34


Spoiler



Scramble: D' U' L' R' F L' R U2 B R B L' B2 R F L R' B L D2 U' B L2 R F
Cross - z2 R' U R' F y' U' L F' (7/7)
F2L 1 - y' L U2 L' U' y L' U' L (7/14)
F2L 2 - y U R U R' U' y' R U R' (8/22)
F2L 3 + 4 - U' R' U R U L U' L' (8/30)
OLL - (U) F R U R' U' F' (U) R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (19/49)
PLL - (U) L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (12/61)

Total moves = 61
TPS = 61/14.34 = 4.25 TPS


Solve four - 17.19


Spoiler



Scramble: D' U' L' D' U' L' R B' L' D' U F' U' L' F' D2 L' F' R2 B F2 L2 R2 B2 L'


Solve five - 18.09


Spoiler



Scramble: L R U2 L2 D2 U' L' R2 U' F' U2 L R2 B2 F D B' F2 R F2 D' B F D2 U'


Solve six - 13.78


Spoiler



Scramble: B' F D U' R' B' U L' B F2 R2 U2 B' F2 U L B' F D' U2 R' B2 R' D' U2
Cross - z2 r U2 R' x' D2 F' D' (6/6)
F2L 1 - R U R' (3/9)
F2L 2 - y2 U2 R U R' U' y' R U R' (8/17)
F2L 3 - y' U R U' R' U R U R' (8/25)
F2L 4 - y U2 (R U R' U')*3 (13/38)
OLL - (U2) f' L' U' L U f (7/43)
PLL - (U) R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (15/58)

Total moves = 58
TPS = 58/13.78 = 4.21 TPS


Solve seven - 19.52


Spoiler



Scramble: L' D F2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' U' F' L' R2 B' F2 L U' L U2 B F' D2 B2 L2


Solve eight - 14.72


Spoiler



Scramble: B' F D L' B L2 R F2 U2 B2 D' B D2 L F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R B' F' L R U2


Solve nine - 17.96


Spoiler



Scramble: R B F2 R2 D' B' D' U' B' F2 R2 D L R2 D' U' B2 U2 B' D' U2 B' F' D U'


Solve ten - 17.84


Spoiler



Scramble: L' R' D U' L2 R' B L2 R2 D B L' F2 D' U B' F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 U


Solve eleven - 17.40


Spoiler



Scramble: D' U2 B2 F L R2 B' D2 R' D2 U F2 D2 U R D2 B' F' D' B R F2 D' U L


Solve twelve - 17.08


Spoiler



Scramble: D B2 L' R F2 R2 F2 L2 R D' U' R B2 L2 R2 D F2 R' D F D' L' B F2 D2



I will finish more reconstructions tomorrow.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 6, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!
I feel so happy!!

4x4 new personal best single:

45.43

F R L2 Fw R' Uw F' Fw L' Rw U' R' L' Uw2 D L' Uw2 Fw' Uw U' B' R2 D2 Uw2 R D U' F' Rw Fw' L2 Uw F2 Fw2 B2 U' Uw' F2 Uw2 U 

No parity again.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes said:


> YES!!!!!!!!
> I feel so happy!!
> 
> 4x4 new personal best single:
> ...



I have bad news... I just got off the phone with a cube-doctor and he told me that this much of improvement is really bad for your health. You should seriously stop cubing for a while... Yeah, big loss, I'm sorry. 



Spoiler


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 6, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!!!!!!
> ...



Oh damn.
Okay, I quit cubing . Too bad, it was very fun.

Seeya guys, it was a great time.



Spoiler



54.55, (1:06.44), 52.43, (50.04), 53.66 = 53.55

And 48.19 with OLL parity (got to LL at 38 ), it's on cam too.)

44.47 single! YES!


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 6, 2010)

Woo got a new PB single, Ao5 and Ao12. So happy XD


Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 31.30
Standard Deviation: 5.35
Best Time: 21.35
Worst Time: 38.32
Individual Times:
1.	32.48 D2 U2 L R2 D' B' L R2 B' D2 B2 R' D U2 L' R D U' L2 R D' U2 B' R B2
2.	35.18 D2 U2 L' R B D' U L' R B2 R D U L2 R2 F' R U B' D' F' D' U L' R2
3.	34.84 B' F D2 F' L R F L2 B D' U' L' R2 D U' B2 R2 U' F' L2 R D' U B' L'
4.	33.16 R2 F' L' R2 D2 L2 R' B2 L' R B F2 L' F' L R' B' D L R' D U R D' L2
5.	23.77 R F2 D' U' B' R2 B2 L B' F2 R2 D2 L D2 U' L R F' U2 B2 F2 L F2 L R2
6.	24.30 R D B2 L' F L2 D' U2 F2 U B F2 L B2 U2 B2 F' L2 R2 D' U' B F R' U
7.	(21.35) F2 R D2 B2 L2 D U' F U B F D2 L R2 B' F2 R2 B2 U' F U' B2 
8.	(38.32) B F2 L' D' U B' F2 R B L' U' L' R' D2 R' F L2 B F R' B F L' R' D
9.	32.33 U' L' R B D' U B' F' D U2 L' R D U2 L' R' B2 F' L' F' L F' U L' B
10.	37.20 F L R' D2 U2 R' B' D2 U B' D2 U L2 R F2 L' U2 F D' U' L2 F2 L R F2
11.	28.04 F' L2 D B F U' L U B F' D2 U' B2 L2 U' F' L R' D F D2 U R D F
12.	34.59 B' U' L R2 F U' R B' F2 D U' B2 F2 R B F D2 L B' L2 R F' L' B F'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


*fistpump*


----------



## (X) (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got the same U perm three times in a row. I know, It's a huge accomplishment..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 9.91
> Standard Deviation: 0.73
> Best Time: 9.35
> Worst Time: 11.86
> ...


0.0 look at BigGreen he on teh internets breakin roux and deosnt afraid of anything


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 6, 2010)

1. 22.35 F2 D' U R' F' U' B' R' F' U2 D L' F' B2 R2 U B U2 F2 R' U D R' B D2 

Roux single.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 6, 2010)

I can has sub-20 yet?



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-06-2010 19:20:40

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.23
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 13.48
Worst Time: 22.91
Individual Times:
1.	19.96	D' U' R' D B L' U' F2 R2 D U L2 R' D B F' D2 U L2 D2 B' R2 D' U L
2.	20.52	B' F2 L' R' U2 R2 D2 U2 B F U L R D' U2 F' D' F2 R' D2 L F2 D U2 F2
3.	20.08	B2 D2 U' B2 D2 U2 R' B F2 U B F2 L2 R' U R D2 L2 R D' R' F L' D' U2
4.	16.34	D' F' R2 U B F' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R F' D2 R F2 D' L R2 U' B
5.	18.90	D' L F L2 B F U F D2 U' L F' L2 R' D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' D' F2
6.	22.47	L R2 F U L2 R' B' F R2 D2 U L' R' D2 R' B' L R D2 U2 L2 R' U2 F' L2
7.	18.15	L' D' R2 B F' U2 R2 F D' U2 B2 F2 R B' D2 U L' R F2 U R D R' F' D
8.	18.84	R B U B F R B L B F D L R2 D' F' U2 L' R U L R F2 L R U
9.	21.30	L2 U L' R' D2 U F2 R' B' F U L2 R' F D2 U L D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2
10.	22.56	F U' F2 D U2 F2 L R' B L' D2 U L' R B' L R' U B' F D' U2 B L' R2
11.	20.00	D' U2 B L2 B' R B' F' L2 R2 B D B2 F' D F' L2 D L R' D U' R U R
12.	21.16	B2 U' B F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B R' D' L R F2 L' R D2 U' R' D2 U' R
13.	19.00	
14.	22.71	
15.	18.71	
16.	17.36	
17.	17.28	
18.	20.31	
19.	18.94	
20.	22.47	
21.	17.56	R' B' D U R2 B' U' R F2 D' L2 R D' F' U2 R2 B U L D' U' B F' R2 D'
22.	21.56	U' L2 D U2 F' L' D2 U R D U' R' F L' D2 U B' F U L2 R D' B' F L
23.	17.33	B F R2 B F' D2 B F' R B F L R' B' L D2 U' F D' U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U
24.	21.03	B' L2 B F2 L' R' D2 B' F R D R' D' U F' L2 F L2 R2 B R' D U' B U'
25.	18.11	D' U2 F D' U' L R2 D2 U B2 U R D' L R2 B' U' F D2 R B2 F' L' R' F'
26.	20.93	F L' D' R F2 L' R U2 L' R' B2 F D' U' F' U B' F' L' R2 F2 U L2 R2 B
27.	22.02	F' L2 R D2 U L' R' B2 L' R' B R F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 R2
28.	22.22	U2 F' L2 R' B2 F' L F' L' R' F' L2 B F L2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 U F' U2
29.	22.91	L U' B2 U2 B F' L2 R' D' R' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R F D' U L' R' U2
30.	19.86	R2 B L B' D2 R' B U' L' D U2 L' B2 D2 R' D U' R U L U' L' D' U2 B2
31.	20.13	D L' D2 R B' F' R U' L B2 D' R2 F' R' B F D U2 L' D L2 R' D L R'
32.	19.58	D2 F2 D' U L2 B D B F U' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 F L D2 U B2 D U2 B' F'
33.	19.09	F2 L R' B L R F D2 U B' D2 R' B2 F R' B2 U' L' B' F L2 U' F2 U' F2
34.	21.40	L2 B D U2 F2 L U2 F D2 B F L2 R' F2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F L2 R' F
35.	18.88	B' F D' B2 D' F2 D' F' L D R' U B' F' L D U2 B' F' R2 B D2 U' F L'
36.	22.66	R' F R B2 L2 R B2 L' R' B' F D' B' R2 D' R2 D U2 B2 R' D2 B' R2 D2 U'
37.	21.15	F U' R2 D2 U R' D' R' B R F L2 R U L' D F' L' R U2 R' F2 D2 U F
38.	20.69	R2 B L2 R' U' F' L2 R2 B' F' D' U2 B' F2 L U' R D U L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2
39.	18.58	F2 L' R' B' F' U B D U' B2 L R' D2 F U B2 D2 F' L2 R' U F L' B2 F
40.	20.28	B F2 D B2 F2 U' B' F2 U L D' L' B2 F R F D' U B2 F R2 D2 B' F2 D
41.	22.38	R2 B' F2 D' U2 F L2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 R2 B F R' B' D' B' F' D' B F' D'
42.	21.77	F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 R' B' U L' B F D B2 F' U' B F2 L U' B2 L2 R2 F2
43.	16.19	L2 R F R2 D2 L D B R' F2 D B' L' R2 B R2 D' L2 R U2 F D L2 R' B
44.	19.02	U' L R D U' L' R2 F2 U' R' B2 F2 R' D U' B2 D B F L2 D L2 R' D U'
45.	16.13	D B L' R' D U L' R F R F' R D2 B2 D B' F R2 F' R U B' F' R2 F
46.	17.55	L' D F D' U' B2 F' U B' D2 U2 L' B2 F' U' L2 D F2 L D2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2
47.	18.84	L2 R2 F R2 D' F2 L B U2 B' L' F L' B' D' L' B2 L2 R D' U B' U2 R' U2
48.	18.75	B' D' B' F' D F U R' F2 U2 B2 D B L2 R' F' U2 B D' B R2 D2 U2 R' U
49.	17.78	D2 U R' B2 F' D' B2 U2 B F D U' B' F2 L2 F D' B2 D' U' L' B2 F' L' B2
50.	14.82	L' R2 D' L R B' U L2 R' D' F' R2 U R D U' B2 F' U2 L' R' F' D U R'
51.	16.87	D' U2 B U B2 F R' B2 F U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' B' D2 U2 L' R' B F R B'
52.	18.83	L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 R F L' R2 D' U B' U2 L B2 F U R2 D U R' B L' B'
53.	16.46	R' D' U B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R' D2 R F' D' R D R U L R2 B2 F' D L
54.	19.84	B' U' B' L' R' B L B F' D2 B F R2 D2 B2 L2 R D' R2 U B F2 D' F2 L
55.	20.40	L R' F2 D' U F' R D' U L' D' B' F2 D U L2 R' F' D' F' U R2 U' L' D
56.	18.58	L2 R B' U' R D2 U' L R2 F' R' B' R' B F L B' D' R2 B2 L' F' U2 R2 U'
57.	20.73	L2 R D2 F' L' F' R2 D F2 L2 R D' U2 F R2 B2 U' F L R2 B' F' D2 B F2
58.	18.54	L R' D2 B F2 U B2 F' U' L D' U' F2 L' D' U B2 F' R2 D L' R D' U2 B'
59.	18.12	D' U' L R2 D2 U2 B2 D' L R2 B L' U F2 D' B2 U' R B' F L' R' B2 F U2
60.	19.33	L R' U2 F' U2 F U2 B L' F U F D' B' D' U B2 R' F2 U B F2 R B2 F2
61.	19.43	D' L F' L D2 U2 B' L R D2 U2 L' B' D' L2 R F2 U R F2 D' L' R F L
62.	20.18	R' F L2 R D' L2 R2 D' R2 B' D' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' R F2 D2 U L' D2 B2 L2
63.	20.86	L' R' D2 F D L' B' F U' L' B F' U2 F' D U B' L' R D' L U2 R' F' D2
64.	17.78	F' U' B R2 D2 U2 B' F' L R' F' L2 R' D2 U2 L' R' D2 L R2 D2 F2 U B' D2
65.	17.36	F R' D' R B F' D2 U2 B F2 L U B F' U2 L2 F R' U' B F R B' U' L
66.	19.86	B F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' R' F R' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U B R F D' U2 R2 U
67.	17.30	U2 R B2 D' U F2 U L R' B' D2 B F D U L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U B L D'
68.	18.84	L' R' B D U' F L R F2 D F2 R' F' R B L F L' R2 D' U2 L2 R D' F
69.	15.94	D' U2 R D' U B R' D2 U' F R F' D2 U L2 U L' R F' R D U2 R B2 F'
70.	18.74	D U L R2 B' F2 D' F2 D' U' F2 D2 U B2 D2 R B F2 L' R2 D' L2 B2 F U
71.	19.10	D' L' D' F' L B' F L2 R' D2 B R B' F D2 U2 L' B D U2 B L' R' D U
72.	19.01	D U R D2 B2 F' R2 F' L' R B2 D B L' B F D B L D B' R B' R2 F
73.	20.86	L R' D' U' L' F' L' R D' B' F L R' B2 F D U B F2 D' U' R' U' L2 D'
74.	19.82	D L R B' F' L' B2 D' U L R' B' F2 D' U2 L2 D2 U2 B U B F2 U2 L2 D
75.	17.52	B2 L B' F D U L2 D2 L2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' D U' F' R2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 U' B
76.	15.87	B U R U2 R D2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 D B D2 U R2 D2 L B2 F' U R'
77.	20.88	D2 R B' F' D' U2 B' U2 B' F L R2 D F2 L2 U' B' D' U2 B2 R' B2 U L2 U
78.	20.83	F' L U2 B' F2 D' L' B' F' L2 R2 U B L2 B' F2 L R B2 F2 D U' L2 R B'
79.	17.12	B2 L R2 U' B2 L D B D2 U2 F U' F2 R' U2 F2 D' U2 L' R2 B F D L R
80.	22.74	F' L' R2 U' B F' R U B2 L2 R D' U2 L R F D' L R' B' D U2 B U L2
81.	18.20	R' U2 L B2 F' D2 U2 B F' D' U F2 L' B D U' L D U B F2 L' D2 L' U
82.	19.63	B' F2 R U2 L2 R2 F2 U F' L' R' D' U' R B F2 D U' B F' R2 B' U2 F U2
83.	17.84	B' D' B F2 R2 F' D R' D' U F' D' U' L D2 B F R2 U' L R B' F D2 U'
84.	20.03	L' D U' B F U' L R' U' L R B F D' R F2 L' B2 F' D' U2 F2 D2 F' U'
85.	17.93	D2 B2 F L B L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L R F2 R' B2 L' U L2 R2
86.	17.30	R' U2 F' L' R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' U R B F D2 U B' R F' D2 B' F2
87.	16.79	R' D2 B' F2 U' B' F2 L2 F D' U' L2 D2 U F D' F U' L F L B' U B2 F2
88.	19.18	B2 D' U2 B2 R D' U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' F' D' L' U2 B' R D' B F' D2 L' D'
89.	21.44	F' L R U L2 B' F2 U' L B2 F2 R2 D F2 L B L' U' L R B2 R' B F' D'
90.	18.72	B U L2 D' U2 L2 R D2 U2 L' R2 U' R2 U F' D2 U' B' F' D2 B' F D' U' F2
91.	13.48	B L2 R2 F' D' L' R2 B D' U2 B' F2 R' D2 U L2 D' B2 F' D U2 F' L R2 U2
92.	18.22	D U' B F' L' R2 D L' R2 U' R D U' F2 U B F' R D2 R2 B' F' L R2 F2
93.	21.02	B' F2 R D2 U L2 U F' L' F R' F' R' B2 L' R2 B' D2 U B L2 R' D2 U B
94.	19.32	D2 U2 F' R' F' L2 B R2 U2 F2 L' R' D' U L' R' B' U2 L' R' D U2 R' B' F2
95.	19.21	B' U F' L R2 B L2 R' D2 U L2 B F L' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F' D' F L
96.	20.22	R2 D' F2 R U' B L' U' B' F2 L' R2 B L2 F L2 R U' B' L U' B D2 L' R
97.	17.25	D U2 L' R2 U' L2 R' D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 B F L2 B D' R2 F2 D L' U2 F
98.	17.69	D' L B L' F U B F D' B R' U2 B' R' U L2 R2 B F2 L2 U' L R2 B F'
99.	18.79	U2 F' L R2 U B' F' R' D R2 D' U2 B' D2 U B2 F L2 D L B R2 U' L' R2
100.	16.40	F2 D2 U2 B' F2 L R2 U L2 B R' U L2 U' B F' L D2 R D2 B F2 U' L R2



Plox?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I can has sub-20 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best avg5, 12?


----------



## Muesli (Apr 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I can has sub-20 yet?
> ...



17.62 and 17.04 respectively.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



nice, nice.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 6, 2010)

Average: 10.83
Standard Deviation: 1.19
11.46, 10.38, 9.02, 12.00, (7.08), 11.91, 12.80, 11.73, (14.37), 10.83, 9.20, 9.01

7.08(wr lol) was extremely lucky CMLL skip + EO Skip + UL/UR skip


----------



## Owen (Apr 6, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 5: 6.64
1. 7.12 F2 R' F U' F2 U F U2 F'
2. 6.33 R' F2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F' U
3. (7.31) F' U2 F' U R' F' U' F R'
4. 6.46 F2 R U2 F' U R U' F2
5. (5.84) F2 R F2 R U' F U2 F2 R U'


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 6, 2010)

10.61, 10.84, 10.95, 11.04, (13.44), 10.80, 10.45, (9.83), 11.96, 10.77, 12.34, 10.97 = 11.07

Best average I've done for ages. Haven't practiced since Bristol, then I got this.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered a lanlan 2x2 (finally). Hopefully I can get sub 3, my ES's fail...


----------



## MrData (Apr 7, 2010)

First sub-20 OH solve:
18.24



Spoiler



Scramble R' F2 D2 F2 D U F B' U2 D' R D R2 L2 F' D2 F' D' B' D R2 D' F' B2 U 

x-cross: x2 z U' L2 U
F2L 1: z'U'L U L' U L U2 y' z' U L U'
F2L 2: x U L U' L' U L' U' L2 x U' L' U 
F2L 3: L U L U' 
OLL: z U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l
PLL: 

(I use my right hand)


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

Sub 16 solve using roux

15.44[yay] F' L B' R B2 D F D2 R L' D2 L2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' R2 U' F2 B2 R B2 L'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> Sub 16 solve using roux
> 
> 15.44[yay] F' L B' R B2 D F D2 R L' D2 L2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' R2 U' F2 B2 R B2 L'



What the heck, I've only had 3 sub-16 timed Roux solves. How lucky was it?


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 16 solve using roux
> ...



Video soon

Not THAT lucky
Easy blocks
1 Look CMLL
Skipped part of L6E


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> 10.87 3x3 average !
> 10.85, 10.80, 11.01, (9.26), 11.37, 11.74, 10.77, (12.09), 11.13, 10.78, 9.94, 10.32
> 
> one of the solves had a PLL skip but i don't remember what the time was..



Wow, didn't realise you were this fast. Great job.


----------



## ianini (Apr 7, 2010)

New PB: 10.40
Non-Lucky as usual. Lucky PB is 10.90 xD

If I didn't lock up on J(b) perm, it would've been sub-10. Oh well.

Edit: Found scramble:

L' U2 L R B2 D' L R D2 B F' D2 L2 D' L2 F D' B' F' L U2 F' R2 F R2
Yellow cross ftw!


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 7, 2010)

New PB 15 sec. non lucky
OH 1:05 then next solve was 1:00 flat, then the next was 0:56. my avg times were over 1:30. that's what speedcubes do for ya!!!


----------



## ianini (Apr 7, 2010)

And once again:

Session average: 13.81
1. 12.24 L2 B2 L U' F D' L D' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 U' D' R2 D F U B' U' R F2 D' R' 
2. (12.12) D2 U2 L F' D2 R2 F2 L' R' D2 U F' B2 L R2 D L' B U' D2 B' D B F2 R2 
3. 13.93 R' B' U2 R B L' D' F' U D L' B F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F R' B L B' 
4. (16.91) L' F2 D' F' D U F' U F' B2 R' F2 D' F B L2 U2 R F D B' R' D B2 R' 
5. 15.25 U' F2 R' F2 R2 F' L2 F2 B2 L2 F' B' U B D' B R F' D L2 U' L' R U2 R' 

I like nl 12's


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 7, 2010)

4x4 PB: 35.93 OP 

55. (35.93) R F' B' D' B2 F' R2 D' U' r' f2 D2 B F2 r2 U R2 U B' F u2 L' r' F2 D' L F L2 r' f2 r2 U' B R F D2 R r' U B


----------



## Escher (Apr 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4 PB: 35.93 OP
> 
> 55. (35.93) R F' B' D' B2 F' R2 D' U' r' f2 D2 B F2 r2 U R2 U B' F u2 L' r' F2 D' L F L2 r' f2 r2 U' B R F D2 R r' U B



WTF have you been smoking? 
Nice job


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

WAT

6.44 LL skip on 3x3 o_o


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 7, 2010)

Lolben


----------



## Shortey (Apr 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> WAT
> 
> 6.44 LL skip on 3x3 o_o



Noob. I get that non-lucky OH under water blindfolded.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Morten said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > WAT
> ...



zomg ur lyk soo ausome


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 7, 2010)

lolben


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol about the 6.44

Im still trying to reconstruct it, I think it was a 7 move X cross, and the total solve must have been like 25 - 30 moves.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 7, 2010)

Ben I want to see a sub-4 average


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Lol about the 6.44
> 
> Im still trying to reconstruct it, I think it was a 7 move X cross, and the total solve must have been like 25 - 30 moves.



F2L avg video pls. But probably your cam is broken or somewhere else


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 7, 2010)

1st ever square 1 solve
I don't really know all of the algs yet. All I did was memorize them while in school. My cubeshape sucks big time too.

4:28 haha


----------



## Shortey (Apr 7, 2010)

Clock:

single: 8.15
avg5: 10.78
avg12: 11.07

I'm happy.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 7, 2010)

Killed my 3x3 avg 12 PB
(bests before this were 16.61, 16.64, 16.67, 16.72, 16.84, 16.92, 16.95, 16.97)
The last 11 solves were from the race to sub 15 thread.

avg 12 - 16.07
15.70 (13.90) 15.43 15.43 16.97 (22.44) 18.40 15.79 14.62 19.30 14.70 14.36

The last 5 solves were a 15.04 avg5. My best is 14.92


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4 PB: 35.93 OP
> 
> 55. (35.93) R F' B' D' B2 F' R2 D' U' r' f2 D2 B F2 r2 U R2 U B' F u2 L' r' F2 D' L F L2 r' f2 r2 U' B R F D2 R r' U B



39.06 o_0


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 PB: 35.93 OP
> ...



47.05... oh well, that's what I get for trying a good 4x4 scramble without being good at 4x4


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

Pb avg 5 
My most consistent avg too.

24.79, 32.96, 25.83, 25.10, 23.82

number of times: 5/5
best time: 23.82
worst time: 32.96

current avg5: 25.24 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 25.24 (σ = 0.44)

session avg: 25.24 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 26.50

Here I come Mini 

:3 <3 Roux


----------



## Owen (Apr 7, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 12: 7.05
1. 6.08 R U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U'
2. 6.71 F2 U R2 U R2 F R F
3. 8.04 F U2 R2 F' U' F' U
4. 6.66 F R F' U' F R2 U2 F' R' U2
5. 6.91 U F2 U R' U F U2 R' F'
6. (10.43) F R' F R U F' U2 R2
7. (5.75) R U2 R' U R' U2 F2 U' F' U2
8. 8.20 R' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U F
9. 7.40 F2 R2 U' R U' R2 F R F
10. 6.67 U' R' F U2 F U' F2 U' F'
11. 5.99+ F' U' R F U R
12. 7.84 R2 U2 R' F' U' F' U R


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> :3<3



lol


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2010)

12.38 average of 100.
I don't do these very often because I always mess up waaaaayy too many solves, so this is decent.

best time: 8.06
worst time: 22.95

Times below:


Spoiler



9.91, 12.00, 10.09, 15.23, 10.47, 12.46, 9.75, 11.05, 12.30, 15.56, 13.59, 10.57, 12.89, 12.62, 13.26, 14.05, 12.55, 11.61, 10.32, 13.95, 11.60, 10.68, 14.95, 15.62+, 14.42, 11.69, 10.83, 13.15, 12.49, 11.72, 13.54, 15.32, 14.56, 12.30, 12.53, 10.40, 11.96, 12.23, 11.51, 13.50, 10.53, 12.31, 12.58, 10.99, 17.82+, 11.25, 14.92, 15.03, 12.17, 8.06, 15.07, 10.13, 11.44, 17.79, 12.31, 13.95, 13.14, 10.66, 10.77, 13.29, 11.73, 12.20, 11.64, 12.14, 12.00, 22.95, 11.85, 11.75, 12.11, 10.55, 11.10, 9.81, 11.48, 13.71, 12.28, 15.89, 14.36, 13.18, 12.78, 11.40, 12.61, 10.53, 12.30, 11.60, 11.32, 12.12, 11.13, 10.71, 11.49, 13.24, 11.68, 13.50, 13.18, 10.09, 10.76, 12.28, 12.29, 12.06, 11.77, 11.34



8s: 1
9s: 3
10s: 17
11s: 23
12s: 26
13s: 14
14s: 6
15+: 10 lol

There were way more times that were 15+ than sub 10s.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4 PB: 35.93 OP
> 
> 55. (35.93) R F' B' D' B2 F' R2 D' U' r' f2 D2 B F2 r2 U R2 U B' F u2 L' r' F2 D' L F L2 r' f2 r2 U' B R F D2 R r' U B



x U r U' r2' U r2 x' U r2' U2 r for centres, anyone?

Edit: 29.86 (no parities)!!!

...on the 5th try or something :fp


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 12.38 average of 100.
> I don't do these very often because I always mess up waaaaayy too many solves, so this is decent.
> 
> best time: 8.06
> ...



Lol I don't get how you managed that sub 11.5 average in competition


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Lol I don't get how you managed that sub 11.5 average in competition



lol. I always fail at continuous averages of 100 though. I think my normal average with breaks in between is probably 11.4-11.7 or so. So 11.39 was just me doing pretty well in competition. 

Sub 11 is awesome though, Robert.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I don't get how you managed that sub 11.5 average in competition
> ...



Haha thanks  I did quite a few sub-10s whilst racing Rowan, Joey, Simon and Chris before the second round began. It's a shame I didn't manage any sub-10s at all again  There's always next time...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 12.38 average of 100.
> ...



It's those figures that really hurt. Gee, 10 15+s. That's crazy inconsistent  Still way faster than me. (And more consistent too )


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol about the 6.44
> ...



Not joking here, my cam actually is broken


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 8s: 1
> ...



Yeah. It's mainly due to lockups, pops, and just plain lack of concentration after cubing for so long in a row.  I think it's about time I put more shock oil in my cube. I <3 that gummy feeling.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2010)

First ever sub10 and this time for real  . 

9.75!! 
Scramble: F2 R B2 D U2 B' F' D' U2 L F' R' B D' L2 F2 D' U R B'
Solution:
z' y' U2 L' U y L2 
y' D R U' R' D'
U2 L' U' L
y' U L U' L'
OLL: L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L'
PLL: y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

38 moves = 3.9 tps >.<

YAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Are you mixed handed or maybe ambidextrous by any chance?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG my internet finally works!!!

anyway, with my sick days I managed some new pb's:
Best single (ZBLL ftw!): 13.55
Best standalone average of 12: 19.90
Best average of 12: 19.63
Best average of 100: 21.57
Best OH single: 41.02
Best OH average of 12: 58.10 (second ever OH average)

Now have 12 ZBLL cases totally ingrained in my head. Not quite instinctive but the urge to COLL is fading. Have another 12 that require serious thought to break the urge to COLL. and have another 12 that I forget I know until after the solve is done.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Haha thanks  I did quite a few sub-10s whilst racing Rowan, Joey, Simon and Chris before the second round began. It's a shame I didn't manage any sub-10s at all again  There's always next time...



It's funny to think that you were once just a myth - most likely a computer program. lol


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 8, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



lol


----------



## aronpm (Apr 8, 2010)

New 3x3 PBs

*Average of 5*: 14.95 (SD = 0.14) _[ Previous PB: 15.66 ]_
Times: 15.06, (14.50), (17.05), 15.09, 14.69

*Average of 12*: 15.80 (SD = 1.51) _[ Previous PB: 16.43 ]_
Times: 14.55, 16.40, 16.88, 12.50, 17.69, 16.53, (18.63), 14.09, 16.46, (11.47), 18.03, 14.84

*Average of 100*: 16.91 (SD = 1.81) _[ Previous PB: 17.50 ]_
Best Time: 11.47
Worst Time: 21.77

In 300 solves I had:
11s solves - 3
12s solves - 1
13s solves - 4
14s solves - 21
15s solves - 58
16s solves - 60
17s solves - 55
18s solves - 50
19s+ solves - 48 (that's bad)


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Congratulations! Are you mixed handed or maybe ambidextrous by any chance?



I guess we'll go with mixed handed. I write with my right hand but do a _lot_ of other things with my left.


----------



## Owen (Apr 8, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 5: 6.43
1. 5.46 F2 U' F2 U R' U2 R2 U'
2. (10.28) R2 F2 R' F' U R2 F' R'
3. 7.32 F R2 F2 U2 R' F' R U' R2
4. (3.87) U' F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R'
5. 6.53 F R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U'


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 PB: 35.93 OP
> ...



Holy cow Rob
That is still good!!!!!


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

More Pb 
I am soooo catching up with you two (Mini and Gears)

Average of 5: 22.10
1. 21.99 D B2 U L2 D2 U' L' D2 L B D U' F' D L' R' B' F' U2 F' U2 F B' L' R
2. (18.64) F' D2 L F2 B R D U' B D L F' L2 R' F' U' L2 B2 F2 R' L B2 F L2 F'
3. (24.11) F2 B R2 U2 F' L2 U B' F D F' B' L' U' L B R B R L' U F2 R2 D' F2
4. 23.74 L D U L2 R2 U' R B' U D2 R2 B R' F U' L2 U2 F2 U R L D F B U2
5. 20.57 B U B F2 L2 R' U' F' R2 F' L' U R D F2 U2 R2 F D U2 L' F2 L U' D'


----------



## haiku (Apr 8, 2010)

PLL is done.
Took weeks, but it was worth it.
Next up: OLL


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 8, 2010)

haiku said:


> PLL is done.
> Took weeks, but it was worth it.
> Next up: OLL


your post be haiku
when will you ever stop this?
I ate seven cats.


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> haiku said:
> 
> 
> > PLL is done.
> ...



Probably Never
It is his(her) username yo
(S)he must make Haiku


----------



## Owen (Apr 8, 2010)

YES!!!

2x2:

Average of 12: 6.68
1. 6.71 F' U2 F' R2 U' R F' U R2
2. 7.30 U F U' F U2 F R2 F U2
3. 6.52 F' U' R U R' F2 R' F2 R U'
4. 6.51 F2 U R2 U R' F U' F'
5. 6.23 U F R F R2 U' F U F U'
6. 6.43 U F R2 F R2 U' R F' U'
7. (9.18) U2 F2 R U R2 F2 R' F2 R'
8. 7.19 R U' F2 R' F U F R'
9. 6.56 U R' U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
10. 7.47 R2 F2 R' U' F R' U2 R' U
11. (5.62) U' R' F R' U2 R U R2
12. 5.94 R U2 R' F R2 F U2 F' R'


----------



## Meisen (Apr 8, 2010)

I just realised that all my pll's are sub 2 

N (b), N (a), R (a), F and G (c) was the closest to 2.00, in that order.

The only one's that was sub 1 was U (a): 0.98, U (b): 0.95 and T: 0.99

J (b) was really close to sub 1 


Edit: In timed full-step solves these times are a bit higher


----------



## haiku (Apr 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > haiku said:
> ...



Very true, it is.
I know I sound like Yoda.
Guess what? I don't care.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 8, 2010)

New 3x3 PB: 27.07


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 8, 2010)

New PB: 14.44 D' B2 F D L D' L R' B U B2 L D2 U2 B' D R D2 U2 F L' D U' L2 F'


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

Finished the H CMLL subset. This is big for me. I never learn algs.


----------



## joey (Apr 8, 2010)

17.61 Roux 

Since everyone is doing it.


----------



## Toad (Apr 8, 2010)

joey said:


> 17.61 Roux
> 
> Since everyone is doing it.



Nice!!


----------



## joey (Apr 8, 2010)

I know!!


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

joey said:


> I know!!



Switch to Roux


----------



## joey (Apr 8, 2010)

Lolno.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Started to cube again after 4 months of quitting and got my 1st sub 20 avg.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 8, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.117
worst time: 6.519

current avg5: 4.928 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 4.901 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 5.081 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 5.081 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 5.081 (σ = 0.53)
session mean: 4.954


Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.081
1. 4.288 R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R U2 R' U' F' U F R U' R' U
2. (2.117) F' U2 F U2 F' U F R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U F U F' U' F R U2 R' U F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F R U2 R'
3. 5.197 U R U' R' F' U2 F U' F' U F U R U' R' F' U2 F U' R U' R' F' U2 F U R U' R' U' R U2 R'
4. 5.218 F' U' F U2 F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U F U' F' U2 F U' R U R' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' U2
5. (6.519) R U' R' U F' U2 F U R U R' F' U' F R U' R' U' F' U F U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F
6. 5.296 F' U F U F' U F U2 F' U F U2 F' U F U R U R' U' F' U' F R U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
7. 5.652 U' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F U' R U' R' U F' U' F U' F' U F
8. 6.085 F' U F R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U2 R U' R' U R U' R' F' U F R U R' F' U' F U2
9. 4.294 R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U F R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U F' U' F U
10. 4.927 F' U' F U' F' U2 F U F' U F U F' U F R U R' U2 F' U F U F' U2 F R U2 R' U F' U F
11. 4.776 R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U F R U R' U F' U F R U2 R'
12. 5.081 U F' U F U F' U' F R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' U' F U R U R' F' U2 F



LL.

LS+LL scrambles but ofc I finished the LS.


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2010)

joey said:


> 17.61 Roux
> 
> Since everyone is doing it.



Heh, nice, it does seem to be getting a lot more popular these days...


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2010)

Which is why I did this:

Average of 12: 19.64
1. 18.56 D2 L D' R D R B R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' U' D' F U' D L F' U' F' U' D'
2. 21.33 R D2 B F' D' B' D' L' B' U2 F' B D2 B' U' L2 B D' R2 U' B' L' F D' U2
3. 16.76 R L2 B2 U R D2 U2 L' U2 B' L D' B' U F L D L2 F' L F' L2 B F2 U2
4. 20.40 F R2 L' F2 U' B2 L' B2 R' U' B' F2 L B R' B' D' R' F B' U F U D' F2
5. (26.72) B U2 R U R' B2 L' D U2 F' L' R' B D R' F U L' R D R' L' U' B F
6. (15.61) U' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 B2 L R D F' U B F R' B' R' U' F R2 L2 U2
7. 20.52 L' R F' L2 D' L F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F B L2 B L B2 F2 D R2 D2 R' D' B2 F'
8. 19.48 U' F L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' B' U' L' D L' B D U L' B' U B' D2 F2 D' R2 B
9. 18.51 F B2 L2 F U' L' B R' F' B' D F R2 F' U2 B' R' D' R L F' L' R2 D R2
10. 17.96 F' D F' L F2 U2 L' F' B D L' F' U' F' U' F B' D2 L R' F2 R L D L'
11. 22.99 F2 U2 B F2 D U' B2 D' R2 L D2 L R2 D2 F' B2 D' B' R' D2 B L' F2 B R'
12. 19.89 U' B2 U' B L' F' D' U L2 B2 U2 F2 B' L B2 R' L2 D' U R' B2 L B2 U2 D2

I learnt how to do Roux last night, and have done about 250 solves. Current avg of 100 PB is 22.89 
NL single is 13.21


----------



## plechoss (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm in ! 
Average of 12: 19.52
1. 17.33 R B R U D' F2 D' R2 F U2 R2 L' B L' B U' D2 L2 B D' R B' U' F2 R' 
2. 19.25 D U2 L2 U2 D2 R' L U2 D' L2 B2 R L2 F U2 D R B F R F2 U2 L2 B' D 
3. 22.58 D2 U2 F2 U L R2 U R2 U' D2 B D B' L U2 L' B D2 B2 F D R2 B' U' R2 
4. 18.69 F' R B D2 L' U' F2 L2 F R' F2 B2 D' F D2 B2 L' U D' R U2 R D B F' 
5. 20.64 L2 R B' R D2 F2 D L2 D U' B2 R D U' B U R' L' U D' L' F D F U2 
6. 17.06 D L' U2 R D' F2 U R D R L2 F2 B2 D B' F' R2 L D2 B F L F' U' B' 
7. (26.97) D B2 U' F2 B' D L' F' B2 L F2 R2 B L U D R' U' L U' R U F' R2 L 
8. 24.89 F' U' B L' F' L R D B2 U' B L' F' B' R F B D2 U2 F' B D2 L2 F L2 
9. 19.52 F' R' U L2 B2 L D R D U2 F2 R L2 D U F2 U' B R B2 L' B F' R2 L' 
10. (12.86) B R F' B2 U R2 B F U' F' L2 U D2 R' F' U L2 B2 F' D' B U R2 B' R2 
11. 20.03 B' R' U B2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 U2 L' R B' R U' B2 U F2 B2 U' D' L U' R U 
12. 15.25 F U2 L' R' U R B2 U' D' L2 D F' B' L2 U R B' L2 U' B' F L' R' F2 L2

12.86 B R F' B2 U R2 B F U' F' L2 U D2 R' F' U L2 B2 F' D' B U R2 B' R2


Spoiler



U F U y x' R U M2 U2 L U' L'
U r U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' U R U R' U' R
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2
M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U 
pretty lucky, I guess


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2010)

Sure, why not.

Average of 12: 20.31
1. 20.24 U R2 B U B2 U2 R F' L R2 U' B' R F2 L2 B' R' B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D' B 
2. 17.02 F2 R' L' F2 B2 U2 L2 F U F' U' F' L B' U2 D2 L U' L' U B' R2 B' L2 R' 
3. (12.48) R U' F2 R L' U B' D B U' B' D U' L' R' U2 D' B2 F2 U R2 F' R' L' F2 
4. (29.01) B2 R L D R B2 F' D' U2 R2 L D' L' B D2 L U B2 U2 B' F' U' R' U D' 
5. 22.73 R D U2 R L B2 U2 D2 L' B' L2 R2 B' L' U F2 U' L R' F U2 L2 F U' R2 
6. 21.61 L D B2 F L' R2 F2 D U R2 D' B' U' D2 L B' L2 B R F' R L2 F' U L2 
7. 23.39 F' R F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B U' R L F2 R' D' F B2 R' L D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 
8. 21.30 D2 B2 F' D2 B2 R F U R' U' F2 U2 L' R B' R2 F2 U2 D R' L' F U' B2 U2 
9. 20.68 D F2 L2 B' F' D2 F D' U R' B2 L' R2 B R2 U' D2 L' B F U' B' L U2 F 
10. 17.03 R F D U B' R' B2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 U R' B F2 R F U2 R2 B D2 R 
11. 21.22 D F B2 R2 U R F U' D L F2 U' L' D2 B' L R' U D R' B U2 L2 B U 
12. 17.87 R2 D U R2 U B F2 D2 F D F' L B2 F R L' B R B U' D' R D L' F 

12.48  I honestly have no idea what the solution was.


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

My first comment of its kind. Im so happy. I feel I've accomplished something. Hope he was serious.



TheGamersWillRule
said:


> you reversed the video dude...








*Yeeeesssss*


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2010)

well... everybody else was doing it...

Average of 12: 18.75
1. (13.59) F2 D L2 B2 R' D' F2 B' L' R' B' R' F' R D' B2 U' L2 F' L' U2 L U2 R U
2. 18.90 B2 U D B' D2 U' R2 D2 R F2 L' F' U L F' R' D F2 U D' R B' U' R L
3. 17.91 F2 L' B' D F2 R L' U2 R' L' U' B U B D R F' R' U F' D L' B D L
4. 19.18 U' D2 F2 U2 R' U D2 R' U2 D F2 D' R B' R U' R D R U' R2 U2 L' U' D'
5. (25.11) U2 R B R F' R' L' F R2 U2 F' R2 D B2 U B' D F2 D' F' U' L B R' F
6. 16.86 U' F2 R2 L' U R' L2 F2 D' F' B' U R B' L2 F2 L F' D' L2 B' D' F B U2
7. 18.66 R L' D' B2 L' B D L2 B' U L B2 L R2 F' L2 F2 B2 R' D' B' F U2 R' U'
8. 21.75 U2 B R L' D' F' B' L2 R' B2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 B R' F B2 L' D U2
9. 17.58 F2 B' L F2 R2 L' B' L R2 U2 L' R2 D' R' U' B2 R2 F2 D L' D' L R2 F2 U'
10. 19.68 B' D R U' B2 R U2 F' B2 R D' B2 U D2 B' L F B L' B R' D F R' U'
11. 16.44 L U R2 U' D' B' D2 B' U R L U B2 D' U B' R B' D L' B' U L' F' D2
12. 20.55 L2 F' U' L D B R D R U' R B' L B2 F' D' B2 R' U' L D' U2 R L B


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2010)

I had time for another before going out: 

Average of 12: 18.19
1. (11.05) L2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' F' D' U2 B F2 L R B F' D2 R' F D R F2 B2 L D2 
2. 24.33 B R' B' F2 L2 F2 B2 R F R L2 D2 B' U' B' L' B' D' B' R' F' R2 U2 D' B' 
3. (24.96) L' F2 L D' R2 D2 B2 D B R D' U2 R2 L B' L D2 B' F' D' R2 F D F' U' 
4. 13.64 B D L D2 L B2 D U' B2 L2 R U' D' R' L2 U' R' D' B' R' B' F' D L2 U 
5. 19.04 D R2 D L U D' F' U2 L' F2 D2 L R' F' D U B' L2 D B' F2 L B' D2 U' 
6. 21.63 F D2 R2 D2 B' U' R' F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L U2 D' L' D B L B' D2 L2 F' R2 
7. 17.36 R B' L' B' U2 L U2 D' F B' U' D L F' B' U2 D B' U R2 L' F' L2 F' D' 
8. 13.18 U2 B D' R2 L2 F2 B' U2 F' B' R' B2 U F2 B U' R2 U' B' U' L R' F' L U2 
9. 14.99 D' F L' R D U2 L2 F L' D2 F U' B D' U F' L' D R' F2 D U2 L F2 U2 
10. 17.89 R' F U' B2 R2 U' B' D L2 F2 B D2 B D2 B' U F2 B' D U2 F' R2 B' U R' 
11. 18.83 L2 U R' F' D' L B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 U' L' R2 B' L U F2 B2 L' 
12. 21.00 L D F B D2 U' F2 R F2 D F' U R' F' L' D2 F' L2 D L D' L' U R2 F 

11.05 was ELL, 13.18 was CLL/ELL when I realised finishing the F2B was actually finishing F2L. 
Solved like more a noob though, to go faster...


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 8, 2010)

yet another sub-4 average with ortega

Average of 5: 3.92
1. (2.97) U R' U F2 R' U F
2. 3.97 F2 U' R' U2 R F' U F' U
3. 4.36 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R' U'
4. 3.44 F R' U F' R2 F' R F U
5. (5.28) F R U2 F R' F' R2 F2 U' 

NL except OLL skip on first


----------



## whauk (Apr 8, 2010)

i cannot believe myself:
OH avg of 5: 13.75
14.42, (18.23), 12.14, (9.81), 14.69
9 and 12 had PLL skip
UWR?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 8, 2010)

wat


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 8, 2010)

2 PLL skips in a row? In OH? That's just insanse speed, good job! Now do it in comp!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 2 PLL skips in a row? *In OH? *That's just insanse speed, good job! Now do it in comp!



Why would that make a difference?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 8, 2010)

uhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Why would that make a difference?



Well, I was just thinking that most people do more 2 handed solves than OH solves. Therefore it should be less likely to get 2 PLL skips in OH, simply because there are less solves.

EDIT: ...nevermind then...


----------



## whauk (Apr 8, 2010)

well i do more OH than 2H


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 8, 2010)

Moritz does more OH than 2H.
Edit: omg


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sub20 AO12.
Not sub20 consistently (yet)... but I'm working on that.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> More Pb
> I am soooo catching up with you two (Mini and Gears)



Hehe, you're catching up with me too  But Roux isn't my main method.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 8, 2010)

WAT

Average of 5: 2.89
1. 3.10 R' U R' F U2 R U2 R' F'
2. (2.21) F U' R2 U F2 R F' R'
3. (3.49) R F2 U F' U2 R U2 R U' F'
4. 3.19 F U' R' F2 U' F' R2 F U2
5. 2.38 R F2 R' F' R F' 

easy scrambles much?
lol ortega ftw


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2010)

Statistics for 04-08-2010 23:24:46
Method: Roux
Average: 18.94
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 16.36
Worst Time: 22.83
Individual Times:
1.	18.47	B' U2 F L R U B F' L' R2 B' F2 D' U R2 U F' L U' R' F D' U' F' D'
2.	17.62	B L R2 B R B F2 D2 U2 R' B' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U R B' F2 L' R' F
3.	18.08	B2 F2 L' R' F2 L2 D R2 D' B' F2 U' B F2 L R B' L R2 B' F D' R2 D2 L2
4.	19.58	D2 U' B F' D2 B' F L R' D2 R' U2 L' R F2 U' L' R F' U2 L R U' L R2
5.	18.27	L' R2 F2 R2 B U2 R U B F' D2 U B2 L B2 F' L2 D' U' B2 F2 U B L2 R2
6.	20.79	L' R D2 B R D2 R B2 F2 U2 L R B' F L R2 U' B2 D B D L2 D R2 B2
7.	18.48	F' D B2 D2 U F' R D' L2 B2 R B' D2 U2 B D U B' L D2 U' R2 B F' L2
8.	19.66	B2 D2 U B2 L R2 B' D2 B F' L' F2 U2 L' R D2 U2 B2 F' U' F U2 F U B
9.	18.49	U L' R U2 L2 B2 F2 L R' B' F2 D' U' F2 U2 R2 D' U' F2 U2 F L2 R2 F' R
10.	(22.83)	B' L2 U F L B D L' R2 D U' B2 F2 D2 U R' U' B F2 D L' B2 R2 F' U'
11.	(16.36)	L D2 U L' U' L2 F2 D' U' B' U B F L2 R B' L R B F' D L R2 D2 R
12.	19.92	B R' B' F' D B' R B' D' B' R' D' L' R2 D' U' L' U B2 D U' F2 U L R2

Edit: There's something wrong with the SD...


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2010)

whauk said:


> well i do more OH than 2H



Do you even remember how to solve 2H anymore?


----------



## Truncator (Apr 8, 2010)

whauk said:


> i cannot believe myself:
> OH avg of 5: 13.75
> 14.42, (18.23), 12.14, (9.81), 14.69
> 9 and 12 had PLL skip
> UWR?


WAT


----------



## whauk (Apr 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> whauk said:
> 
> 
> > well i do more OH than 2H
> ...



sometimes i do my Uperm in 2H like z U' R U' R'...


Spoiler



this is no joke


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2010)

New sq-1 pb average of 5 and 12, 45.38 for ao5 and 56.23 for ao12. 13 solves, first a12 was 1:00.06, and since my first solve was a 1:36.20, I decided to roll it on, because I knew it would be highly unlikely to not get a sub-1 a12, and I did. Very very inconsistent times, I really need to work on that. 
1:36.20, 51.26, 54.81, 47.36, 1:20.52, 1:20.04, 31.02, 53.07, 30.87, 1:37.54, 52.07, 54.26, 57.85
31.02, 53.07, 30.87, 1:37.54, 52.07=45.38 pba5


----------



## Carson (Apr 9, 2010)

I just had my first ever sub-30 average of 5 on 3x3!

(26.30) 27.88 29.31 (36.97) 31.92
Average: 29.70


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2010)

Improvement  yay OH

best avg12: 21.49 (σ = 1.05)
21.25, 22.70, (19.52), 20.70, (23.64), 21.33, 19.84, 21.31, 20.60, 22.89, 21.01, 23.23

EDIT: wtf, more improvement, look at this
best avg5: 19.03 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 20.53 (σ = 1.95)
(18.02), 21.41, 22.84, 23.14, 19.58, 19.06, 18.34, 19.62, 18.44, (26.87), 23.71, 19.19


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> I had time for another before going out:
> 
> Average of 12: 18.19
> 1. (11.05) L2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' F' D' U2 B F2 L R B F' D2 R' F D R F2 B2 L D2
> ...



13.24, 19.82, 11.33, 17.37, 25.26, 18.28, 16.87, 17.50, 21.99, 19.65, 17.81, 17.95 = 18.05

13 was EO - solved
11 was EO - U perm


----------



## dada222 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mindblowing new PB for 3x3: 24.29

PLL skip


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool sub-25  But most people don't count solves with skips as their personal best, since it's more useful to talk about your best non-lucky solve.


----------



## Toad (Apr 9, 2010)

OH:

Average: 35.03
Standard Deviation: 3.24
Best Time: 28.43
Worst Time: 42.50


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	36.62	D U2 R2 F L' B L2 R' B' F U2 F2 D' L2 F R2 F D B D F D' U2 B2 F2
2.	32.09	D U' F2 U F' U' R2 U L2 R D B2 U' B2 F U2 B2 L' D2 B F U B' L U
3.	(42.50)	U R' D2 L R2 F L' R D U L2 B' F R' U B' U' B2 F L B' F D2 U' L
4.	33.93	B' F2 D L' R B' L2 D2 B F D2 U2 R2 D B F2 R' B' F' D' U2 B2 U2 B F2
5.	(28.43)	B2 F' L' B' F2 L B F' L' U2 B F2 D2 B F' L' U' L' D' U B L B' F2 U'
6.	32.30	L2 F' U L D' L' R F D2 L' D2 R' D U F2 U' L' R2 F' L2 R' B F L2 R
7.	38.42	L2 R D U' B2 F U' B2 F2 L R2 U B2 F R D2 U L R' B' F L2 R F D'
8.	30.60	B' D B D L2 R B2 L U B' F D2 U B' F R' B2 D F2 R2 B2 F R' B F'
9.	31.07	U2 L' F2 D U2 L2 B F' L B' R' D' U' L2 R U B' L B2 F2 U2 L' R D U'
10.	36.96	R D2 U' F2 L R' B2 F L R2 D2 U2 L D U2 L' B' F' U R' B F' L' F2 D
11.	38.66	L B' F R2 B R' D' U F D2 B' F2 R' F' R F U2 B F L' U2 L' U L' R2
12.	39.64	B2 F' L R' U R2 F' D' L2 F' L' U2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L B F2 D U2 L' R U


Shame about counting 39 but it's a PB ave nonetheless...


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

Statistics for 04-09-2010 10:57:07

Average: 21.64
Standard Deviation: 0.18
Best Time: 17.88
Worst Time: 23.12
Individual Times:
1.	21.58	D' U2 R B2 D' U' L2 U L2 F' R B D2 L B2 F' D' L' D2 U R' F' L2 R2 D
2.	(17.88)	L' R B' L2 B2 F R2 F2 U B' F U2 L U2 B D' U' L2 R' D2 U B2 F2 U L2
3.	21.40	D' B' L2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' L' D' U2 L R D2 B2 D B D R B D2 B' F D2 B'
4.	(23.12)	B' F' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L F D' U2 B2 F2 L B' F D U L' B' F
5.	21.95	R' D B D' L' R' D U R B' F2 R2 F D' B U' F' L2 B2 R D' U B F' L2

Oh heck yeah. PB average (Roux)...


----------



## dada222 (Apr 9, 2010)

SUB 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!FOUR

29.48
27.40
31.34
(31.53)
(27.18) 
= 29.40


----------



## Owen (Apr 9, 2010)

3x3:

Average of 5: 33.50
1. 32.57 D' B' L' B' F' U2 B L R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B F L' B' D2 B' F D2 B D L2 U
2. 30.82 U B' L B' U' D2 R2 B' R2 B2 F L' D' L' B F' U2 B' U' R2 D2 F R2 B2 D
3. (27.02) F' L R' U L' D F' D' U2 L2 R U2 R2 F D2 F D' F2 B R U' F2 B' U' B
4. 37.10 R' D B2 L2 U2 B F' D2 R' U' B' U' R L' D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F U2 D R' D' B'
5. (38.06) B2 L D L' F' D2 U R2 F U' L' R2 U' L2 B U L' D R' F2 L' R B R' D' 

Sub-30 is coming!


----------



## Raffael (Apr 9, 2010)

New clock PB's:

single 7.66
AVG5 8.97
AVG12 9.89


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 9, 2010)

WAT

Average of 5: 3.80
1. 3.53 R' L U R U' L' B' l' r' u'
2. 3.66 B U L' R' U' R' U r' b u
3. (4.76) U' L R B L B' R' L l'
4. 4.22 R B' U' L U L' l r u
5. (3.12) U B L B' U B' U' b


----------



## Escher (Apr 9, 2010)

D2 B2 L F R' U' D2 F D2 L B2 F D' U' B' D' F' B' D2 F L' F' D2 R F

7.79 NL:

y R' L D L D (5)
R' U R U' R' U' R (7/12)
y' U' R' U' R L' U L (7/19)
U R U R' U2 R U R' (8/27)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R (8/35)

U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' (8/43)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14/57)

= 7.3 tps


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 10, 2010)

Learned Pyraminx. Took some will to learn algs, but pretty easy puzzle.
NEXT UP: 5x5, 7x7 (the parity for edges and the algs for L2C), Square-1, Magic (gotta fix strings).


----------



## pappas (Apr 10, 2010)

Statistics for 04-10-2010 10:32:13

Average: 13.08
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 11.41
Worst Time: 15.22
Individual Times:
1.	13.13	B2 F2 U2 F D' L R2 U2 L R' D B F U B L2 R D U' L' R F' L R2 U2
2.	14.72	L' B' L' R' U F2 L2 R' U L U L' F D B' L' R' F' D B F2 D2 F U' F
3.	13.48	B' R' F' R2 U2 L R' D R U' F' D2 U' B F L2 R' D' U B' F' R2 D2 F' R'
4.	(11.41)	L2 R F' R' U' L' B' F2 D2 U L2 R' B2 R D U' B2 F D U2 B2 F L R' D'
5.	11.81	B U2 L2 R' D B F' U2 B D2 U' B2 R2 D' F L' R D' U2 B2 D' U' L2 R2 B2
6.	11.65	D2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L R B2 D2 U B L' B2 D' U2 R B' F' L' B' F' L2 B' L
7.	12.34	D' B2 F2 L2 D' L D B' F2 U' L' R' B' F2 L B' U B2 F' L' R2 D U F2 R2
8.	13.72	D' U' L B2 F' R B F2 U' F' L' R B R2 D' L2 R' U' B F2 U' R' B F' R'
9.	(15.22)	B2 F2 R2 B2 F' L R D' U L' R' U L' D2 U2 R' B2 F' D' B2 F' U L R' F'
10.	14.06	L' R2 U' L2 R B R F' D B2 U2 B' F' U' B F L2 R D2 U F' D2 B' F2 L2
11.	12.93	B2 D2 R' D2 L R U2 L R' B F D U' L2 B' F D2 R B2 F' D U' F2 L2 R2
12.	12.91	B D2 L2 R D2 U B L2 R B2 L' R' U2 B' F' U B2 F' U2 R F2 R F' U B2

All cases were non-lucky and I beat my old PB a12 by 0.02 of a second.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2010)

Escher said:


> D2 B2 L F R' U' D2 F D2 L B2 F D' U' B' D' F' B' D2 F L' F' D2 R F
> 
> 7.79 NL:
> 
> ...



*gulp* I may have to settle for only 3rd best in the UK soon


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 10, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 04-10-2010 10:32:13
> 
> Average: 13.08
> Standard Deviation: 0.84
> ...



Nice. Good job Pappas!


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 10, 2010)

got an OH of 56 sec after a few hours of practice... I may have already said this. oh well


----------



## Faz (Apr 10, 2010)

1. 31.37 Uw' F2 U D' Rw' U2 D2 F U2 R U2 F2 R L B2 F' Rw F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' U L' U' B Rw2 Uw' F D' L' D Uw' R L2 F2 L2 F R' 

Lol centers.

Pll parity too


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2010)

31 wut


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 10, 2010)

WAT, that's crazy fazzles


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 04-10-2010 10:32:13
> 
> Average: 13.08
> Standard Deviation: 0.84
> All cases were non-lucky and I beat my old PB a12 by 0.02 of a second.


Wow, nice. Next comp there should be some competition between you and Matt. Now learn the rest of your PLLs and OLLs (if you haven't since I last spoke to you)



fazrulz said:


> 1. 31.37 Uw' F2 U D' Rw' U2 D2 F U2 R U2 F2 R L B2 F' Rw F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' U L' U' B Rw2 Uw' F D' L' D Uw' R L2 F2 L2 F R'
> 
> Lol centers.
> 
> Pll parity too



Nice


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 10, 2010)

New sq-1 pb a12 53.84. Finally becoming more consistent =D
Average of 12: 53.84
1. 47.40 (4,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-4) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (5,-4) / (-4,1) / (5,0) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,4) /
2. (26.48) (-5,2) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (3,0) 
3. 58.13 (0,5) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,-4) / (3,6) / (2,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,2) / (-2,1) / (2,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) 
4. 41.54 (-5,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,-5) / (-1,2) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-5) / (-1,5) / (-5,-5) / (6,-1) / (1,6) 
5. 50.96 (4,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-2) / (5,6) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-1,6) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (-4,6) /
6. (1:06.25) (-3,-4) / (1,6) / (6,-3) / (-5,-3) / (6,-1) / (-3,6) / (6,4) / (4,-5) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (-5,-3) / (-1,-4) / (6,4) / (0,2) /
7. 59.34 (-5,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (-4,-2) / (5,2) / (2,4) / (-5,-2) / (0,1) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (6,2) / (-4,6) / (-2,2) / (0,-4) 
8. 50.96 (-2,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (4,-4) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (6,-2) / (6,2) / (2,2) /
9. 55.18 (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,6) / (3,1) / (-3,2) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (3,4) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (6,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (-2,-3) /
10. 1:03.28 (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (-3,-2) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,-5) / (6,3) / (5,0) 
11. 1:04.95 (4,2) / (6,6) / (-3,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,2) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (2,-3) / (4,4) / (0,6) / (3,4) / (-1,0) / (3,2) / (3,4) / (6,0) 
12. 46.65 (3,0) / (3,6) / (6,-2) / (-1,-1) / (-5,-5) / (3,2) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (2,4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,5) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (4,-3) / (0,-3)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 10, 2010)

6x6 average of 12: 2:49.49

2:44.19, 2:46.84, 2:55.91, 2:56.30, 2:53.15, 2:42.28, 2:51.66, (2:59.43), 2:45.03, 2:44.13, (2:34.96), 2:55.44 = 2:49.49

I'm starting to get better..


----------



## coinman (Apr 10, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> 6x6 average of 12: 2:49.49
> 
> 2:44.19, 2:46.84, 2:55.91, 2:56.30, 2:53.15, 2:42.28, 2:51.66, (2:59.43), 2:45.03, 2:44.13, (2:34.96), 2:55.44 = 2:49.49
> 
> I'm starting to get better..



Did you mod it your self or is one of Franks mods?


----------



## Shortey (Apr 10, 2010)

Statistics for 04-10-2010 13:34:18

Average: 9.63
Standard Deviation: 0.25
Best Time: 8.61
Worst Time: 10.06
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	9.79	UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
2.	(10.06)	UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
3.	9.19	UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
4.	9.92	UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / dddU
5.	(8.61)	UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / dddd



EDIT:

Did an avg12

Statistics for 04-10-2010 13:49:58

Average: 10.19
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 8.61
Worst Time: 16.57
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	10.11	UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU
2.	10.70	UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
3.	11.79	UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / dUdd
4.	9.79	UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
5.	10.06	UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
6.	9.19	UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
7.	9.92	UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / dddU
8.	(8.61)	UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / dddd
9.	10.07	UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU
10.	(16.57)	UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
11.	10.61	UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd
12.	9.69	UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dUUd


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 10, 2010)

coinman said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6 average of 12: 2:49.49
> ...



I modded it but Frank but the pins in.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 10, 2010)

Megaminx avg of 12:

Average: 1:06.00
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 1:00.31
Worst Time: 1:10.63



Spoiler



1.	1:05.95	
2.	1:05.77	
3.	1:06.65	
4.	1:07.76	
5.	1:05.72	
6.	1:02.92	
7.	1:08.80	
8.	(1:00.31)	
9.	1:05.45	
10.	1:05.28	
11.	(1:10.63)	
12.	1:05.67


----------



## speedcubingmasster96 (Apr 10, 2010)

@Kickflip1993
Woah nice 
I want to see sub 1:05


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 10, 2010)

stats:
number of times: 101/101
best time: 9.62
worst time: 25.57

current avg5: 12.63 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 11.50 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 12.58 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 12.14 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 12.89 (σ = 1.53)
best avg100: 12.89 (σ = 1.53)

Did one more solve to roll it from 12.90 to 12.89. Sub-official PB by 0.01


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 10, 2010)

1:33.25, 1:29.12, 1:27.67, 1:51.75, *1:24.59, 1:29.49, 1:18.23, 1:29.98, 1:25.14, 1:22.58, 1:42.74, 1:32.92, 1:27.91, 1:29.65, 1:39.31, 1:25.94*, 1:39.81

number of times: 17/17
best time: 1:18.23
worst time: 1:51.75

current mean of 3: 1:35.02 (σ = 6.43)
best mean of 3: 1:24.10 (σ = 4.61)

current avg5: 1:32.29 (σ = 5.02)
best avg5: 1:25.74 (σ = 2.85)

current avg12: 1:30.27 (σ = 5.39)
best avg12: *1:28.75* (σ = 4.57)

session avg: 1:30.67 (σ = 5.73)
session mean: 1:31.18

Megaminx


----------



## Hiero (Apr 10, 2010)

Personal best average of 5 is now 27.82 and of 12 at 29.36 (first time breaking 30 with this), and 20 is now 30.17.


It seems like the only way for me to improve now is to use a practice technique. Just solving the cube over and over doesn't improve my times anymore. Right now I'm solving with a metronome for 20-25 solves at a time. It is lowering my times. I also want to practice doing the cross without looking and practice doing certain f2l cases without looking.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 10, 2010)

New Lucky PB: 13.45 

R L' D2 L2 U' R2 B U B2 R F' L' B2 R' B U B2 U' B' L R2 D B' L F 

Cross: y F L' B R U F'

F2L 1: x2 U' y' R' U R

F2L 2: U' R U R'

F2L 3: y2 U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R

F2L 4: y R' U' R U' R' U R

OLL: y' R U R' U' R' F R F' 

PLL: U2

38 moves / 13.45 seconds = 2.825 tps
oh well, still PB


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Just solving the cube over and over doesn't improve my times anymore.



Well, it won't if you're doing "bad" things in those solves. My piece of advice would be to take a look at algorithms to solve every F2L case and see how what you're doing compares. If you're not being quite as efficient, you should probably switch.

See you in a week.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > ^Practice on the competition stackmats before the event begins, and you can race some of us too.
> ...



uh oh...


----------



## Escher (Apr 10, 2010)

Average of 12: 17.07
1. 15.67 U2 L2 R2 U D B' R D2 B' R2 U D2 F2 L B' D' B F D2 U2 R2 F' U L U2 
2. (14.52) R B D2 R' U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U L U' L' R2 B L' R U2 L B U' L 
3. 18.72 L R B F' U2 B2 F U2 B U2 F2 D2 B' D' U' L' D F L2 D' B' D B D' F 
4. 17.22 R' F2 D' B F' L D' R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D2 R L B D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 
5. (23.85) F L D' L2 U F' D' R' U2 L2 F' D U2 B' F' U2 F D F B2 L' U F' U2 D' 
6. 17.54 F2 U2 L' B2 D U' L2 D' B' D' B R2 L2 U D2 B F' U D R2 U' B2 F R2 F 
7. 20.99 F' B' R F B' U' F' D2 R2 L2 B' U' F L' R2 D' B' L' D U F2 B' D' U B2 
8. 16.24 R L2 F' U' D2 L' U2 F' D2 B F L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 B D2 U' L2 B F L' 
9. 18.40 D2 F L U R2 B' L D U' B2 L D U' R' F2 B' D' L2 B' U B L R2 F' B2 
10. 14.60 L D' R2 B' D2 R2 D' L U2 B2 D F' L' D2 R D F L' D L B D' R2 D U' 
11. 15.29 D2 B2 F2 R2 F B2 R2 F' D' R U2 F B2 R' B L' U B2 L' D2 R U R' B' D2 
12. 16.08 D' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B L2 B' D' L' F2 R2 F R2 L' D' R' B2 D U B' R' B D2

Last 5 solves make 15.87 avg5, both Roux PBs 
Knew most of the CLLs, and some pretty easy LSE cases.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 10, 2010)

New PB single and avg. of 5
Average: 24.69
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 18.27
Worst Time: 26.66
Individual Times:
1.	24.97	L R D' F2 R' B2 F2 D B' L2 R U2 F2 R' D U' F2 L' F' U' B2 F D2 U L2
2.	23.86	D B L B R B' R' B L D' U R U2 L R' D U' B L2 D' U F2 R' F' R
3.	25.24	L2 R2 B2 F R' D2 U F' U' R2 D2 L R B F L D U L2 F L' B' U L U2
4.	(26.66)	B F' D2 R F D' U2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 F D' L' R2 B' L D F2 D' B' F2 L2 U
5.	(18.27)	B' F' U2 B2 U B F' D F' D B' F2 D' B F2 L2 R F2 U F' D R2 B2 F R

I'm really happy about it. 
Part of my PB avg. of 12
Average: 26.99
Standard Deviation: 2.28
Best Time: 18.27
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	24.42	D U' B F L R2 F' D' U L B F D2 U2 L' B F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L' R'
2.	31.09	B' U' B L' R2 B' F R D U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B F2 D' B2 D' L2 U L2 R
3.	27.67	B2 F' R2 D U R B F' D' U F L2 F2 R F' R' B F' D L' R D2 B2 F2 D
4.	28.36	B' F' U2 F2 D U B U2 B2 F2 L' R D' L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D R' D U' L2 R
5.	24.97	L R D' F2 R' B2 F2 D B' L2 R U2 F2 R' D U' F2 L' F' U' B2 F D2 U L2
6.	23.86	D B L B R B' R' B L D' U R U2 L R' D U' B L2 D' U F2 R' F' R
7.	25.24	L2 R2 B2 F R' D2 U F' U' R2 D2 L R B F L D U L2 F L' B' U L U2
8.	26.66	B F' D2 R F D' U2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 F D' L' R2 B' L D F2 D' B' F2 L2 U
9.	(18.27)	B' F' U2 B2 U B F' D F' D B' F2 D' B F2 L2 R F2 U F' D R2 B2 F R
10.	(DNF)	B2 F' D' R2 F2 D U2 F' D U' B D2 B' F' D' R' D2 L B U2 L' R D L' R
11.	31.34	L2 F2 L R' U' B2 F' R' D U2 B' D2 B F' L' B2 L D2 L' R F U' R F' D2
12.	26.26	F2 L2 R D U' R' U B2 L2 R B' F2 L R' B2 D U2 L' U B' D2 L' F2 D' R


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2010)

16.85 nl OH 

U2 B R' D L' B2 L F L U D' B U R B' U2 D2 L2 U2 D F' D2 L' U' F2
Scramble isn't anything special, though. OLL was pure two edge flip and PLL was U perm.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally sub 60 average of 12

CCT Statistics for 04-10-2010 23:17:30 
Average: 58.78 
Standard Deviation: 8.76 
Best Time: 44.74 
Worst Time: 1:15.61

Intuitive F2L and "3.5" look last layer


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 10, 2010)

Session average: 3.50
1. (4.32) U' R' F' R U2 R U R2 U'
2. 3.74 R U2 R' U R F R2 F2 U
3. 2.87 F U2 R' U R U2 R U2
4. (2.37) F' U' R' U R U2 F' R'
5. 3.93 F2 U F' R F' R F2 U' F
6. 3.55 R' U R U F' U F' U2 F' U'
7. 2.98 F U F' U2 R2 F U' R2
8. 3.26 U2 R' F U R F2 R2 U' F' U
9. 3.51 F2 R2 F U2 F U' F U' R' U2
10. 3.99 F' U2 F' U' R U' R U' F U
11. 4.26 F2 R U R2 U F2 R' U' R2
12. 2.89 U' R' U' F2 R F' R2 F2 U' 

All NL..Ortega ftw =D


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 10, 2010)

You should mention it's 2x2x2 XD


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2010)

4x4x4: 38.82 with PLL parity! (Last cross edge skip)

I used Yau! (That sounds weird, using my own surname as a noun...)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 10, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> You should mention it's 2x2x2 XD



what else could it be? :confused:

3 gen optimals scrambles aren't used often and I mentioned Ortega


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 10, 2010)

Finished a bowl of Mac-And-Cheese in 1:20.52. It's my PB.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 10, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> Finished a bowl of Mac-And-Cheese in 1:20.52. It's my PB.



That is quite amazing. A bowl being 1 box? I'll race you sometime soon.


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > Finished a bowl of Mac-And-Cheese in 1:20.52. It's my PB.
> ...



Nah it was a portion of a box. It was a fairly large cereal bowl. sister ate the rest of the mac and cheese. 

I think I can do better but I'd have to wait until I'm really hungry again, this was the first meal in 26 hours. sub-1 potential.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> New PB single and avg. of 5
> Average: 24.69


I think you're the sixth fastest in the Valley. However, three of the people ahead of you aren't practicing much at all.  Sub 20 soon?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 10, 2010)

15.55 (lucky) single 
Side Note: I average around 27.00


----------



## joey (Apr 10, 2010)

1.53, 3.81, 3.16, 4.06, 3.69, 1.74, 3.20, (4.17), 3.25, 2.33, (1.41), 1.91 -> 2.87

.....

edit:

rolled to 2.75
1.74, 3.20, (4.17), 3.25, 2.33, (1.41), 1.91, 2.30, 3.77, 2.55, 3.02, 3.42 -> 2.75


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

joey said:


> 1.53, 3.81, 3.16, 4.06, 3.69, 1.74, 3.20, (4.17), 3.25, 2.33, (1.41), 1.91 -> 2.87
> 
> .....



scarmbles?
also


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 10, 2010)

GOT PB AVERAGE 23.41


----------



## joey (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 1.53, 3.81, 3.16, 4.06, 3.69, 1.74, 3.20, (4.17), 3.25, 2.33, (1.41), 1.91 -> 2.87
> ...


Just put it on my blog: http://j-ey.xanga.com/725125895/275-avg-12/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 11, 2010)

since all the CFOP users are doing Roux avgs, I think I'll do a CFOP avg 

Average: 18.95
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 17.56
Worst Time: 26.50
Individual Times:
1.	(17.56)	R B2 F' U2 F' R' B' R2 D2 U2 B2 F U L R U' R' D R2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 U
2.	19.08	D2 L R2 B R B' F' U' F' R U' B' F2 L2 R' B2 F U2 B D L R D' U' L'
3.	19.01	B' F2 U L2 B F L2 R D' F2 R' B' D' B' F' U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B' F'
4.	19.24	D' B U' B R D' R B F' D' U2 B2 F2 U L U B2 L' R' B' F2 D2 U F U2
5.	18.30	U R2 B D' R B L D L' R2 D U2 B D2 L R' U F2 L R2 B F' R U' L2
6.	19.59	F2 R2 U B' L R' F' D' U2 F' L' R' D' U' L2 B F' D' R2 B2 R' U' L' R' D'
7.	(26.50)	F2 D2 U2 L' R' U L' D U' F L2 R2 B2 L' D' B D' U' F D2 B F2 D' R2 B'
8.	17.94	B F R U' L' R D2 F2 L' D2 U L2 D U2 L2 R U' R' D U B2 F' L' R D
9.	19.10	B' L B F L' F2 R' B L2 R' D U2 B2 F' L B' F' D2 R' F' L2 D L B2 F'
10.	18.55	F' D2 U2 F L' R2 B F L2 R D' U2 B L' F' D2 L' B' U2 B' F2 D2 L R' F
11.	20.12	B' U' F' L D' L' U' L R' D F' D L2 U2 L B2 F2 L' U2 R B2 L2 R2 U' F'
12.	18.52	D2 R2 D R' B' L2 R B2 F D R' D' R U B' F2 R' U' B L' R2 B' F2 D' U

Full COLL helps :3


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 11, 2010)

YES! Finally, a sub 10 single. 9.29, my first ever sub 10.

Scramble: F R2 B2 U' D2 R' B' D2 U' R F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L R D' U2 F' D' L2 U2 L U2 

PLL skip is win.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 11, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> YES! Finally, a sub 10 single. 9.29, my first ever sub 10.
> 
> Scramble: F R2 B2 U' D2 R' B' D2 U' R F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L R D' U2 F' D' L2 U2 L U2
> 
> PLL skip is win.



Good job. I hope to get that soon. My FII pops so much ... Especially when I try and turn really fast.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 11, 2010)

Almost sub-40 a25 OH 


Spoiler



Session average: 40.41
1. 47.26 R' B D' B F' R2 L2 D2 L R2 F' R F D R B F U L B2 U2 D' R2 F L
2. (48.48) F2 R' F' R2 D' U B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' F L2 B2 F D' U L' D2 B L' B2 U' L'
3. 41.52 F B' D' L2 R2 B U D B' R L U R2 F' L R2 D L D U2 B F2 D2 R2 L
4. 40.39 D2 R' L' D U R L F2 D F2 D F' U2 B' L2 D L2 D' F D' B' F R' U B
5. (34.10) D' B F2 U F2 D U L R' D2 U2 F R B' L' B2 U2 R B' R2 F' U2 B2 R U'
6. 45.76 R2 B' L' D' R' U B L D' U B U' L' R F' D2 L2 F' R B2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2
7. 40.77 F D' F2 D B' U2 B F' R' B2 R L' B' F D' R' U' F2 D2 R B U' D B' D'
8. 38.52 U L2 D L B2 D2 B' U F' D2 R2 B L U2 D F2 D L2 B F' L2 R' B' L B'
9. 42.56 B2 F D2 U' R2 B2 U D R' D' L' F B2 L2 B' D2 B2 R' B' U L2 D B2 D' U'
10. 39.01 L2 U2 B' U' B R2 U' R' F' D' R' L F' R' U F' R L D2 U' F' D2 U' L' D2
11. 37.71 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' U B2 L2 B L F R2 B2 R2 F B' L' B R D B2
12. 43.64 U' D B' U L U L' F2 D' F B' D2 F2 R2 L' D' U' B U F2 R' L2 F U2 L'
13. 37.39 F' L' F' U R' D F2 D B2 F2 R F L B' F2 R F D F U' F2 L' U R' L2
14. 35.41 D2 B L2 U2 F U' F U' R2 F' B D L U' B' U D2 F2 B2 D L R2 D2 R2 U
15. 39.85 U L2 B2 F U2 D' F R' L' F R' L2 U' D B L' F D' F' U2 L' U D L' B2
16. 41.79 U D2 R2 L F' L' B2 R U B L R B F D L U2 F B D' R2 B U B' L
17. 38.64 R2 B2 D B D' B2 U F D2 B U' B F' L' R B2 L F B U' L2 D' F2 U D
18. 36.41 U' B2 R L F2 D' B2 L2 U2 D' R2 F L2 R' B2 D2 L2 R B' U F' L2 B2 U' R
19. 40.57 D2 R F' U' L' F' U2 D F B' R2 L B U R D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L' U2 R D2
20. 41.02 U' L2 F U R B2 D2 B2 U D' L' D' B' L' B L' F L' U2 R2 L F2 R' B2 F'
21. 39.26 L D L B F D' F2 U' R2 F2 L U2 R D' B' F2 D U R2 B' F' R' D2 U' B
22. 47.10 F' R U2 F L U2 L B2 D' F2 U B D2 U R' B R' L2 B' F' L2 F' L D' B2
23. 36.56 B' F R' B2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' F' R D' L' U2 F' D U2 F2 D' R D2 F' R2 L'
24. 37.55 U F' U2 B' D F B D' F' U2 R2 F B' L U' R2 B' L' F U' B2 D' B2 L U2
25. 40.69 L2 B U2 D' B2 R' F2 B2 R' U' D2 B' U2 R U' F U' L' R' U B2 R' D' U' R'


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > New PB single and avg. of 5
> ...



Now I feel fail lol. that's barely my 4th sub 20 solve ever oh well back to practicing.By the way about how many actual cubers are down here?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ZamHalen said:
> ...



lol, I figured it might motivate you to practice more. 

Anyway, it depends what you consider a "cuber." I know of at least 40 people down here who can solve a cube, but I don't consider them all cubers. I guess my loose definition of a cuber is someone who actively practices daily trying to get faster. Most people don't even come close to meeting that. 

The people faster than you are me, my brother Brian, and a couple guys at my school who average around 25. The guys who average 25 aren't getting any better though.  gogogo, sub 20!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 11, 2010)

I just taught my brother CFOP w/ a 4LLL like 2 days ago. Just got his first time under a minute.

Only my 3rd ever Square-1 solve. 

1:08.63


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 11, 2010)

New PB Avg. of 5-29.77 First Sub-30!!!
31.64, 31.70, (25.88), 25.99, (34.31)


----------



## dada222 (Apr 11, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> New PB Avg. of 5-29.77 First Sub-30!!!
> 31.64, 31.70, (25.88), 25.99, (34.31)



Congratulations. I got to sub 30 just a few days ago. Nice feeling.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2010)

3 3x3-s in a row.
59.77, 54.82, 54.64 = 56.41

my best times ever.

I just found a new main speedcube


----------



## Shortey (Apr 11, 2010)

Novriil said:


> 3 3x3-s in a row.
> 59.77, 54.82, 54.64 = 56.41
> 
> my best times ever.
> ...



What's the new main cube?


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2010)

Morten said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > 3 3x3-s in a row.
> ...



AV with memory mod. And the previous cube was the same. just the new one is white and old one was black.

This might show the difference:
PLL time attack with the black AV: 1:00.28, 58.59, 1:00.81 = 59.89
PLL time attack with the white AV: 55.24, 54.40, 55.30 = 54.98

The second one is just made.. Both single and average PBs. Although the white AV is very loose it still doesn't lockup and pops rarely.

sub-55 made.. now need to get sub-50...


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 11, 2010)

New PB Single
(18.09) F2 U2 F' B2 D' F L2 F U R' D2 L' U2 D2 L F B2 R' F2 L2 D B' D2 F2 B' 
My Non-Lucky is faster than my lucky again.WTF!?!
the average was pretty good too.
Session Average: 25.05
Best Time: 18.09
Worst Time: 32.16
Standard Deviation: 4.7 (18.9%)

1. 24.40 L2 R' U R U2 R2 U R2 F U' B' D' R2 U2 B U2 B U2 B' U' L2 R F' L' B2 
2. (32.16) B D2 R2 U D L R2 U2 L R2 D2 R' F2 L' F' R' D R U2 R U2 F' R F2 L' 
3. (18.09) F2 U2 F' B2 D' F L2 F U R' D2 L' U2 D2 L F B2 R' F2 L2 D B' D2 F2 B' 
4. 27.79 D R2 D2 L' U F' L2 B' D2 U' L' U' B2 R2 L B' U2 L' B2 D2 R U2 F D' L' 
5. 22.83 R' D' B' U F' B' R F' B2 U B U' L' D U' B2 L B' U2 F' D F2 B2 L R
WTF PB AVG. of 12
Session Average: 25.65
Best Time: 18.09
Worst Time: 33.99
Standard Deviation: 5.0 (19.5%)

1. 24.40 L2 R' U R U2 R2 U R2 F U' B' D' R2 U2 B U2 B U2 B' U' L2 R F' L' B2 
2. 32.16 B D2 R2 U D L R2 U2 L R2 D2 R' F2 L' F' R' D R U2 R U2 F' R F2 L' 
3. (18.09) F2 U2 F' B2 D' F L2 F U R' D2 L' U2 D2 L F B2 R' F2 L2 D B' D2 F2 B' 
4. 27.79 D R2 D2 L' U F' L2 B' D2 U' L' U' B2 R2 L B' U2 L' B2 D2 R U2 F D' L' 
5. 22.83 R' D' B' U F' B' R F' B2 U B U' L' D U' B2 L B' U2 F' D F2 B2 L R 
6. 23.96 R D2 B' R2 D B2 D R' D2 U' B2 D' F2 B U R2 F B D2 B' U R' B2 L' D2 
7. 29.95 U2 B' R F2 R' B2 F' U' L D L' R' D2 L F D U' B2 L2 R' U F' B2 U' R' 
8. 31.18 F U' R B' R' L' U' D F2 L D U' L2 R U R' D' R2 F' L' F2 L' F' D2 L' 
9. (33.99) U' D' F2 B L F' U D' F2 B2 L' R' F2 R D' R' B2 D' U2 F D' R D' L' B2 
10. 22.39 D F R U B U' F R' D B' L' U' R U R F2 U' F2 L F2 L B D2 R' B 
11. 19.28 B F2 U2 D' B2 D L' B L2 U2 R' F D2 B2 R2 B' D B' R' L' F2 L2 F' L U 
12. 21.79 B U' B' U L2 D2 B' R U D F' B L B2 F' R U2 D F2 U L R' D' L2 F 
I was just updating as I went on.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 11, 2010)

2nd and 3rd best avg12's ever.
16.50
16.58

3rd best avg5 ever.
15.43


----------



## Tortin (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes!!
Session average: 49.05
1. (46.16) B r D u2 L' R' B' R u2 B' f U' B r2 F f r U L' D2 f L' u B2 U r' u f' L U r F L2 B' u2 f R B F' R
2. 49.43 F' f B2 u' r' B' D' L2 D' r2 U D f L B U2 r R' u' D R U' R u f R f R' L u' F' u2 L' B2 u f2 B r' F f'
3. 46.46 R' F' u' F' r' U2 F2 L' F2 R D2 L2 u' r B' U' D u2 f' U' L' u f' L r R2 u' U R2 f2 B U2 B2 R' F2 D' f r' R u2
4. 51.27 u2 L2 r2 u r2 f2 F2 L' u L' F2 B2 f' L F U2 B' L U' R B R' B' u2 U f' u U F' f2 U f' r' f' u' U B f' U F'
5. (56.55) u' F U' L B R' U2 R L' r2 D u2 U2 r F2 u2 r' B2 R r2 B2 f L' u' U2 F' B f2 u f' u2 R' u2 B' F' L' f2 U2 u2 f2


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 12, 2010)

Another PB Avg. of 5:
Average: 23.52
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 21.58
Worst Time: 27.88
Individual Times:
1.	23.19	F2 D' L D2 L' B R2 B D U' B' F2 D2 L B F2 U F D' U2 B' U R2 B' R2
2.	(21.58)	U B2 D2 U R F' R2 D' B2 F' D2 B2 F D L' B F2 L' R2 U L2 R F2 R' B2
3.	(27.88)	R2 U B' F2 U2 F2 D F' U2 F L F' R' B' F' D' L R2 F' D2 U L D2 R' D
4.	21.80	D' U2 L R F U B D' U' L' R B F2 D2 U2 B D F' R' B' F2 L R F2 R'
5.	25.56	F L R2 B2 F U' L' R B' F D' U2 B2 D2 L R B F' D B U2 B D U2 B


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 12, 2010)

Managed to do a hundred solves. (in a few days) 



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-11-2010 20:42:42

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.07
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 14.44
Worst Time: 27.66
Individual Times:
1.	20.88	U L F D2 F D2 U2 L' D' U2 L2 R B' D B F2 L' B2 D U B F2 U2 L' F
2.	22.75	B2 L2 D U L2 F D2 U2 L' R' D U' L2 U2 L' R B' F L' R2 U2 L2 R' D2 U'
3.	23.22	D U L' R B U L R B U' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 B F2 U2 R' F' D2 L R2 U
4.	23.72	B2 R' D' U2 L R' B2 F D U' L U' L2 R' F' R U2 F2 D B' L2 B' F D U'
5.	21.09	B' F' D2 B' F D' F' D B F2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R U2 R F D U L2 D'
6.	20.33	D2 U' B' F2 U' R' F2 D B' D2 R2 U R D2 U' L U B2 F D2 U2 L R' B2 F'
7.	22.52	F2 D2 R' B L' U F2 R B2 F' D2 L' R2 D2 F2 U' B' F R' U L' R D2 R2 U
8.	14.44	D' B2 F D L D' L R' B U B2 L D2 U2 B' D R D2 U2 F L' D U' L2 F'
9.	20.38	D' B2 F D L D' L R' B U B2 L D2 U2 B' D R D2 U2 F L' D U' L2 F'
10.	22.12	R' U2 R F' D U' F' D L2 R2 D' U2 R' D2 U' B F2 D' U2 B F' R F' U' L
11.	19.12	D' R D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 F U B' R B2
12.	20.56	L D2 U R2 B2 F U2 L2 R D' B F L' D2 L' D2 U2 B F' L2 R' F L' D R'
13.	19.02	B2 F R D' U B2 L' D U' L B D2 U2 L2 D' U L R2 U L' R' D2 L2 R2 B2
14.	21.25	B F U2 F' L2 F2 R B2 L R2 B' L2 U' B F' R U R2 F' R U2 B' U B' D'
15.	20.48	D2 U' R2 B L2 R B' D' U2 L U B F' L' R' B U R' D' L2 R' F2 L2 D2 U
16.	20.09	U L' F U2 B F D B U2 B2 D' U' B2 L' D2 U' B L D2 B2 L' R' U B' F2
17.	22.50	D U' R2 D2 R' D' U' L' B' R' D2 U' F' L R2 B2 L2 B' D2 U L' B L' R F'
18.	21.02	F D' U' F' D' U L2 R U' B' F' L D2 U' L2 U2 L R2 U B' L' R F2 L' B
19.	21.25	B F' U' F' L2 F' R D2 L2 D2 R D' U B F D2 U' B2 F R' B F L R2 U
20.	17.39	L R2 B F' U R2 B2 F' L R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' U' F R' U' B' D U F D2
21.	22.55	L2 D R2 D' U' L' U L' R U' F2 R2 U B R U' B' L B F' L R' F D' F'
22.	25.36	D2 U2 L2 U L R B L' R2 U L' R B' D' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B' F' D2 U F
23.	22.31	D B' L B' D' R2 B2 U F' L F' D' U' L B2 R' F' R2 B' R' B' D' U L' F2
24.	19.97	F2 R2 F' D' U F2 R' F' D B U2 B2 D U' B L D' B' L' R D U' B L B
25.	18.98	B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' F U' L' D2 R' B2 F R' F2 L B2 L D' B' D' L2 R' B R
26.	26.45	D2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 B' F R F' D' B F2 L2 U F2 R2 B' F2 R' B F' D U R2
27.	19.95	L R' B' F L' R2 B' F' L R' B' F' R' D U' R' U B' R2 U2 B D' F R' U
28.	23.03	B' F2 L2 U R2 U' B' R' B2 F2 R' D U2 L R2 B' F U F2 L U L2 R D L2
29.	18.69	D2 B F D2 U' R2 B2 F L2 B F L R' D B' R' U R' F' R U F' L2 R2 B2
30.	21.38	L' F2 U L R2 B' R' B U2 L2 F2 U2 B F2 R' B2 F L R' D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U'
31.	24.80	B' F' R' U' R2 D L D2 U' L U' B' F2 L' D2 F' D L U2 L' R' D' B2 F2 R'
32.	19.69	L2 R U' F' D' U2 B2 D' U2 F D U2 R B' F' D2 L F2 D U L2 F' L' R' F
33.	16.08	U' B D U' B F' D' B2 F' D' R B F' R' U2 F' L2 B L R2 F L R' D2 L2
34.	19.16	L' U' B2 F U B R B F' D2 U' L2 R2 F L' R' B2 F D2 L2 U2 B' F' D' U'
35.	22.08	R2 B' D U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R' D' U2 F U2 B L F D' B D2 L2 R U2 F2 D'
36.	17.92	D' B2 R2 B' D2 B2 L' R2 D2 U L' F D L' R' F' L2 U2 R' B2 R D2 U' B' R2
37.	19.81	F2 U' F2 L R2 D' U2 R' B' F' L D R2 D U' F' L' U R' D L R2 F' L' R
38.	19.26	L D B' L2 R F2 R' U2 L' R' D2 U' B D2 L2 R' B' F2 R U F' D' R D' U'
39.	21.45	D' L R2 B2 R2 B2 F' L R2 F D B F D B' U2 F D F L' U2 F D' B F2
40.	23.32	D U2 B' R2 D L' U B' L2 R' D2 U B' L2 R' B F2 U' F' D' U2 L' R B F2
41.	23.44	U' L D B D U2 R' B' F R' U2 F L2 R' B R' F2 D U F R' U B' R2 B'
42.	21.38	U' F' R B F2 R D U' L R' U2 R D U B' F L' D U B' F D B' F2 U'
43.	21.58	B' D' U' R D' U L' B2 F2 L U2 B2 L D' U B R' B2 F D2 B F2 L R' B
44.	22.23	R' F2 D' U2 L D2 U' B F R' D' U' L2 R2 D2 U R2 U2 B' L2 D2 U R' F' D
45.	16.41	F R D' B D' U' R B' D2 U' F L2 B2 D' B' F' R2 B2 L' R D' U R2 U L2
46.	22.03	F R D' B D' U' R B' D2 U' F L2 B2 D' B' F' R2 B2 L' R D' U R2 U L2
47.	20.00	D2 L2 D' U F' U' B' R' D' U2 L D2 B F U' B U B' L' R' B' F2 R2 B' D
48.	18.50	B F2 U B L2 R F' D L2 R' B D B' L2 R2 U L' R' B' D2 U2 B F2 U2 B'
49.	23.59	D' U B F' U2 B F D' B2 L2 U' B F2 D' L2 B' U F' L R2 B2 D2 B D' L
50.	22.08	R B' U B' F2 U2 R D L R2 B' L2 D R' B2 R2 F L' R' F2 R2 D B' F R2
51.	25.97	B2 F D2 R' D2 L R B F D R' U' R2 U2 L2 D U' R2 D2 U F' D2 U2 R2 D2
52.	19.25	B2 F D2 R' D2 L R B F D R' U' R2 U2 L2 D U' R2 D2 U F' D2 U2 R2 D2
53.	18.09	B2 F D2 R' D2 L R B F D R' U' R2 U2 L2 D U' R2 D2 U F' D2 U2 R2 D2
54.	22.62	B F R B F2 R2 D2 U L' R2 D L' R B F U2 R' D2 U B2 F D' F D2 U'
55.	22.30	L' R' D B F' D2 L R D U2 B F2 U' L' R' B2 F2 D2 B F2 L F2 U2 F2 L2
56.	18.92	D U2 F' D B2 F2 D L' F' L' F2 R B2 F' U' B' F2 D' B2 F L' D U2 L' D2
57.	21.89	D2 U R D L R F D2 U' B2 F' U' B' F' D U' L' B2 R' D2 U L B2 U2 B
58.	21.16	B2 F L' R' F' D U B' D B' F U2 R' D2 U' R U L' R' F2 U' F' D R U2
59.	20.73	B2 F2 D B' U2 B2 F R B' F' L' R' F' R B' F' D' U2 F' D2 U' B' F L U
60.	22.38	L2 R2 B2 L2 R' U L' R2 F' L' R' D U B L R2 U L U B2 D2 U F R B
61.	19.98	F' D L2 D2 B2 F2 R' U B D2 B D2 U2 B D U' B2 F L R U' L U L R2
62.	23.66	D' U' R2 B F2 L F2 L' R2 U' L R B' D' B' D' U B2 D U B' F2 U F R2
63.	18.45	U' L' R B2 F2 D' U' L R2 D' U2 B F L2 R' D2 R' D' B2 F2 R2 U' B F2 U
64.	20.31	D L R' U L2 B' F' L D2 L' B F' L2 R2 U' L R' B D2 U' B2 F' R' B' F
65.	22.31	D R U L' U L' D' U' B F2 D L B' F2 L2 D U' B D' B' L' F L R' B'
66.	23.42	D' U2 L U2 L2 R D L2 B2 D2 L F' L2 U' F2 D U2 F L U2 F' L' U2 F U'
67.	15.97	U2 R' B2 F' L' R2 F D2 F D' U L2 D U' R U2 R2 F U' B' U2 L' R' D' U
68.	26.19	L2 D F' R2 B D R' F' D2 U R F2 D' L' R D2 U' F' R' U B2 F L' D' U2
69.	16.44	L' R2 F D2 B2 F L2 R2 B2 F U B' L' U' L2 R2 B2 L R D' B2 L' R' F D
70.	19.69	B' D' L' R D' B' D2 F' U2 B' F D' U2 B' R2 B2 F2 R D' U L' F2 L' R U2
71.	23.81	B D B2 L F2 U' R U2 R2 F L' D F' L' R2 D' U2 L' B2 F' L2 U B U B'
72.	20.05	B' F D2 F' D F2 L2 R' U' R D2 B2 F2 D2 R' F2 D U2 R U L' R' D U2 B
73.	22.69	F2 D2 U B' F D2 L2 R U L' R2 B2 F' D2 U B U2 L D' U' L2 B2 U' B2 L'
74.	20.83	U' B F' L R D' U L2 D' U' B2 F' U' R2 U2 L' B F' L2 F D' R2 D' L R'
75.	25.33	F' D U' B D' U' L R2 D L2 D' B' D U B F' D' L R D2 L B2 F' D2 F2
76.	19.38	D2 L' F L' R2 F2 L2 B F' U B F2 L D L' B F' L B D B2 D2 U' B U2
77.	22.11	F' R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U B' R2 D2 U2 R2 F U' L' R B D' U2 R2 B' D B F' D'
78.	24.73	D U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 F R2 B D U L2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L U2
79.	19.58	F D U2 L2 B' D U' R F2 U F' L2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 U L2 F2 L B' D2 U2 L'
80.	17.34	F U2 B' F2 L2 U' R' B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D U' F2 L R2 U' F
81.	17.22	D2 L' R2 F L R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' U B2 F' L B' F L' R2 B2 R' F U2 F' D'
82.	19.23	B F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D F' L R' U2 F' L' R' F D2 L2 U' B2 D2 U2 B' D' R2 U
83.	22.97	L U' L B' L2 R F L2 B2 R' F R2 B F2 L' U R2 U' B F' D' L' R B' F'
84.	22.14	U' B F' L R D' U L2 D' U' B2 F' U' R2 U2 L' B F' L2 F D' R2 D' L R'
85.	20.06	D2 L' F L' R2 F2 L2 B F' U B F2 L D L' B F' L B D B2 D2 U' B U2
86.	21.50	L' B L B' D2 U L' U2 F' D' L R B' F2 D' U L' R' D2 R2 U2 L R' U R
87.	27.66	D U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 F R2 B D U L2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L U2
88.	21.78	F D U2 L2 B' D U' R F2 U F' L2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 U L2 F2 L B' D2 U2 L'
89.	24.19	L D2 U' B D2 U2 F L' R B2 F L2 R' D U' L' U F D2 B2 D B' F D2 B'
90.	21.81	B F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D F' L R' U2 F' L' R' F D2 L2 U' B2 D2 U2 B' D' R2 U
91.	17.98	L U' L B' L2 R F L2 B2 R' F R2 B F2 L' U R2 U' B F' D' L' R B' F'
92.	24.45	L B L2 B' F2 R B2 F' L R' F2 D2 L2 R U L2 B F' D2 U B' F L2 R D'
93.	23.81	U R2 B2 F' R2 F D B F2 L' R' D B' F U' L2 U L B2 R D L' U F R'
94.	18.22	L U' L B' L2 R F L2 B2 R' F R2 B F2 L' U R2 U' B F' D' L' R B' F'
95.	22.59	L B L2 B' F2 R B2 F' L R' F2 D2 L2 R U L2 B F' D2 U B' F L2 R D'
96.	17.20	L R' B' F2 D2 R' D L B' U B L' R2 B F' R D' U' L' B' F2 U F2 D F'
97.	18.94	L R' B' F2 D2 R' D L B' U B L' R2 B F' R D' U' L' B' F2 U F2 D F'
98.	21.41	U2 R2 U2 B' F L2 R' B F L2 B L2 F2 L2 R' D U2 L2 B2 L U2 F L2 D' U2
99.	20.67	U R2 F2 R B' F2 L2 R2 U' B R2 F2 D2 U' L U' L2 R2 B2 F' R D U2 B R'
100.	19.53	R D L R2 U2 F U R F2 D' F2 D B2 D U R U2 L' R' B2 F2 R2 D' L' D2



Lol, best solve was the 14.44, lucky (PLL skip, PB). That was exhausting.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 12, 2010)

Pyraminx.

best avg12: 7.80 (σ = 1.21)
(5.76), 6.53, 6.98, (16.01), 7.35, 6.96, 6.65, 6.80, 9.07, 9.84, 8.23, 9.58


----------



## PeterV (Apr 12, 2010)

3x3 single: 18.72 PLL skip

My PB NL is 18.xy so this isn't a big deal. What is a big deal is that I've been hitting 20.xy's almost daily but haven't had a sub-20 solve in ages, so it is somewhat of an accomplishment. Working hard at getting to that elusive sub-20 average!


----------



## janelle (Apr 12, 2010)

RA5
22.87 


Spoiler



Statistics for 04-11-2010 21:01:24

Average: 22.87
Standard Deviation: 0.78
Best Time: 18.60
Worst Time: 25.37
Individual Times:
1.	22.66	B2 D R2 B2 F' D' B' F2 L' R D U F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L R D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F
2.	(18.60)	L R' U B2 L' U' L2 R F' U L D' B2 F' R D U R' B2 F L R' B2 D' U
3.	(25.37)	F2 U L' B' D' R2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 F D2 U2 F L B F L' R U2 L' R D' F2
4.	21.75	R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' L2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 R' D U L2 R D' B' L2 R2 U F2 U' F
5.	24.19	L R' B' F2 D2 L R' U' B2 F D R' F2 L' R D' B U' R U L2 B D2 L' F'


RA12
24.44 <--- Yay! Sub25 


Spoiler



Statistics for 04-11-2010 21:02:45

Average: 24.44
Standard Deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 18.60
Worst Time: 29.14
Individual Times:
1.	22.66	B2 D R2 B2 F' D' B' F2 L' R D U F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L R D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F
2.	(18.60)	L R' U B2 L' U' L2 R F' U L D' B2 F' R D U R' B2 F L R' B2 D' U
3.	25.37	F2 U L' B' D' R2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 F D2 U2 F L B F L' R U2 L' R D' F2
4.	21.75	R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' L2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 R' D U L2 R D' B' L2 R2 U F2 U' F
5.	24.19	L R' B' F2 D2 L R' U' B2 F D R' F2 L' R D' B U' R U L2 B D2 L' F'
6.	27.76	R' F2 L' U2 L R B L' F2 D' B' D' U L' R2 D2 F' L' R B R B2 D2 L R'
7.	23.63	B F2 U B2 F2 D' U' L R' D2 U2 L2 U2 B D U L' R' F' L U B L' R' U
8.	22.01	U F' D' L' R' B F2 R B F2 L D2 U2 F' U L R' U2 L2 F2 D U' F2 U' L'
9.	(29.14)	B2 F' D2 U2 L' U' B F' L B' D' F' U2 R' B U2 L2 D2 B2 D' U' L2 D U' R2
10.	27.54	B' L R' D2 U L2 R F L' R2 B2 L B2 D2 R' D2 U F D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F R
11.	27.33	B F2 R' B2 F D' U' L U L2 R' B' F2 L2 U B2 D' U' B' F' U F2 R B2 R2
12.	22.20	B F2 L' R U L R2 B2 D R2 B' F R2 D L R' B' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' F D2



These are both really good for me


----------



## qqwref (Apr 12, 2010)

Improved a lot at megaminx today, I think I had one sub-1:50 before, and now...

best time: 1:34.12
best mean of 3: 1:44.41 (σ = 2.72)
best avg5: 1:46.62 (σ = 1.93)
best avg12: 1:49.38 (σ = 5.89)
(1:34.12), (2:07.29), 1:44.06, 1:50.59, 1:49.97, 2:03.28, 1:41.36, 1:43.90, 1:47.96, 1:54.40, 1:48.01, 1:50.23


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

Sub 15 average of 12, ive been trying so long for this.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.12
worst time: 16.83

current avg5: 14.89 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 14.41 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 14.94 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 14.94 (σ = 0.90)

session avg: 14.94 (σ = 0.90)
session mean: 14.95


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Improved a lot at megaminx today, I think I had one sub-1:50 before, and now...
> 
> best time: 1:34.12
> best mean of 3: 1:44.41 (σ = 2.72)
> ...



Well done 
Please keep improving like that


----------



## Toad (Apr 12, 2010)

YES!!! First ever sub17 average lol, and sub17 by a mile!!

No lucky solves 

Average: 16.55
Standard Deviation: 1.38
Best Time: 13.89
Worst Time: 26.00


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	18.73	D' U' L2 U' L R D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' D U' L2 R B2 D2 U2 F R B2 F2 U2 R
2.	16.79	L2 D U B L B2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' F U B2 D' F L2 D2 F D U' L' B' F2 U
3.	(13.89)	L R2 D' U L2 R2 U B D' U F2 R D2 U L R B R' B2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 U'
4.	13.90	D' F2 R B' F' D B F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F D U2 B2 D' L2 D B' F2 D' U' B' R'
5.	(26.00)	D U2 L F' R B L R' B' F' D B' L F' D2 F' D' U R' D2 U' R' F2 D U2
6.	16.80	B2 D' F' D2 B' D U L' B F' U F' U' L' F D U L' B2 U' L2 B F2 R2 D'
7.	16.58	U' R2 D U2 F L2 U L' R F R2 B2 L B F L2 R2 D U B L2 R' B' F2 D'
8.	16.28	D2 L' D2 L' R2 F L2 R F2 L' R F' D2 B2 F' D2 U F D2 R D U R' F D'
9.	15.96	R' B' U2 L2 R' B2 F D U2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F2 D' U' R2 D2 L' R' B L2 R F2
10.	15.55	R2 B D2 B' R B2 F2 R2 F D' U2 R2 D2 B F' D U2 B2 F2 U R' F' U2 F' U
11.	18.89	U2 R U' L' F L R' B' L' R U2 F' U F L' U' F2 D2 U' B' F' L R D' F
12.	16.02	U B' F L2 R' U' L D2 F' U' R2 D2 B' F' L R' F' U R2 F2 D' U B' F U'


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Improved a lot at megaminx today, I think I had one sub-1:50 before, and now...
> 
> best time: 1:34.12
> best mean of 3: 1:44.41 (σ = 2.72)
> ...



Finally forcing yourself to practise minx eh?


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 12, 2010)

0.88, 2.70, 2.37, 2.69, 2.13, 2.02, 2.54, 2.13, 2.82, 2.38, 1.71, 1.79 = 2.18 

PB average. ^_^ 
I use keyboard+qqtimer.
Really easy cases though. The 0.88 was a XLL skip.
It seems that Guimond CAN be as fast as CLL.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Improved a lot at megaminx today, I think I had one sub-1:50 before, and now...
> ...



I forced him^^


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2010)

Average of 12: 12.74
1. 12.85 D2 U' R2 U F B2 U' R2 D' F L' F L2 B' L' B2 R D' U L2 R U L' D' B2
2. 13.14 D2 B F U2 R' F' B2 L' D2 R2 U F' B' L' U' F B' D' F' R' L2 U' D F2 L'
3. 13.63 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 R' U D B F2 U D' L D2 B2 L2 F2 R L2 F' L
4. 11.78 R' L B R2 L2 D U B R' L' B R' B2 R' U2 R2 B R U2 R2 D2 R' F R2 F2
5. 14.00 B F D2 F' L2 R2 U' D2 L2 F U2 D2 L B L' D' R2 D2 F' L R2 U B2 R' F'
6. 11.69 F U' B' L' D' U F2 B R2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 R U2 D L2 F2 U2 L' F D'
7. 13.87 R F' B' D F2 L2 R' U' D' B' U2 D2 B2 L' R D R' B2 L2 U' R U2 L F B
8. 12.41 L D' R' U2 F D B D B R F2 U2 L' U2 L B' R2 U' D' L' D' L2 U' R' F2
9. (14.93) L D' B U' F2 L B2 U L2 D U' F B' L2 B L2 R D2 F' R F2 R2 L' D F'
10. 11.75 U' R2 D2 F' B R2 F' U2 D B' R2 U2 B F' U' L' U B2 F2 R2 L U2 F2 L2 U
11. 12.34 U' D L U2 D' R F2 U' B F' D R L2 F' U L D2 R F L D' U2 R B L'
12. (11.06) R' B F2 U D B' R' F2 R L' F' R D L2 B' R U D2 R' D F R' U' R2 L2


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Average of 12: 12.74
> 1. 12.85 D2 U' R2 U F B2 U' R2 D' F L' F L2 B' L' B2 R D' U L2 R U L' D' B2
> 2. 13.14 D2 B F U2 R' F' B2 L' D2 R2 U F' B' L' U' F B' D' F' R' L2 U' D F2 L'
> 3. 13.63 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 R' U D B F2 U D' L D2 B2 L2 F2 R L2 F' L
> ...



At UK Masters 2010, show me some roux tricks please 


5x5x5 single: 1:25 with "Yau"!...

How to:

1. Solve 2 opposite centres 
2. Solve 3 cross pieces with the same colour as one of the centres you've just solved and put them in the correct places.
3. Solve the rest of the centres
4. The last piece + 2 other tredges using E (or M) slice pairing.
5. Put the last cross edge in place and the two solved tredges in the BL and BR slots.
6. Solve the remaining tredges using 2 wing chain solving (+ use L2T algs if you need to)
7. Finish the 3x3x3 stage however you want. (Fridrich, ZZ, MGLS, etc...)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 12, 2010)

C4Y 3x3x5 in 1:02.38! 

EDIT:

2x2 avg50 3.81 (with stackmat):

3.30, 3.52, 4.56, 3.80, 3.44, 4.21, 3.40, 2.58, 5.53, 3.47, 3.61, 2.15, 4.03, 3.44, 5.46, 3.41, 2.47, 5.52, 4.81+, 3.08, 2.52, 3.93, 3.81, (6.86), 3.96, 4.43, 2.18, 3.58, 3.43, 4.06, 5.69, 4.69, 2.96, 3.47, 4.30, 2.58, 4.30, 3.43, 4.75+, 4.58, 4.46, 2.88, 4.03, 2.91, 3.43, (1.83), 5.19, 4.34, 3.13, 4.25

1.83 F U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U
solution F2 R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' (non-lucky)


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 12, 2010)

4x4x4 single: 34.98 (no parity)

Scramble: L r R2 u' r2 D2 R2 B' f2 r D' u2 B2 f F' L' f' u2 L2 r2 R' B D2 U L u' f2 R2 B R f R' D2 r' U f L' u f2 F


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 12, 2010)

(deserves extra post):

As of April 12th 2010 I know the full CFOP method!
OLL 57/57
PLL 21/21
F2L intuitive

I may learn some better OLLs, but what counts right now, is that I don't have to solve with nasty 2-Look anymore


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes said:


> (deserves extra post):
> 
> As of April 12th 2010 I know the full CFOP method!
> *OLL 57/57*
> ...



Amen!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> At UK Masters 2010, show me some roux tricks please




Sure, but for this average I focused less on low movecounts and more on speed-optimised moves and fast turning.




Robert-Y said:


> 5x5x5 single: 1:25 with "Yau"!...
> 
> How to:
> 
> ...




Strange, recently I was trying to find a faster 5x5x5 method for myself and I ended up doing Yau while omitting the last layer edges from pairing and just finshing with a pure LL.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 12, 2010)

omg, I've improved so much in the past few days. I think my best average of 12 from 3 days ago was 16.61. Although, before today, it was 16.07.

average of 5 - 14.69 (previously 14.92)
15.16
13.47
(17.81)
15.44
(13.02)

average of 12 - 15.22!!!!!!!!! (previously 16.07)
1. 13.30	U B' F' L R2 D' F' D2 U B F U' F' L' R2 D' U' L2 R F' L2 F R B F
2. 17.70	L F R B' L R2 U B R2 D U F R F2 U' R' F2 D' U2 B' F2 R D2 U2 L2
3. 13.56	L F' D' B' L2 D' B2 F' D2 U2 B F R' U2 B2 L' D2 R D U' B L B' F' D2
4. 14.55	R2 D' B' D2 B' D R2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 D' R D' B F D2 F' L2 R U B F D'
5. 17.16	R2 B' F D L2 D2 B F L2 R U' L R2 F U' B' F D' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' F2
6. 14.09	D R U2 R B2 F D' B2 F2 D2 R F2 D' U' L' R B L R F U2 R' F' L R2
7.(19.71)	R' U2 B2 F R U2 R' F R' D2 L' R B R U2 L' F2 D B' F L' R2 D' U' F'
8. 15.16	U L' B F2 R D' U' L' U R D2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L B U2 L2 U L2 R F
9. 13.47	B' F' D2 F2 D L R2 B F L' R D' F' R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U B F2 D2 F
10. 17.81	L D2 B' F' D2 L' R D' U2 F' U' L R' U' L U F L F2 L B' L R2 B F'
11. 15.44	B2 U2 L B D' U2 L2 F' D2 R' B F' L' R D2 U2 L B' F U B2 F' D U2 R
12. (13.02) B' U2 L D2 B2 D L' B F R2 F' U B' D L2 D B' F' L R2 D' U2 B' L2 R

average of 100 - 17.49 (previously 17.68)
5 13's
8 14's
10 15's
17 16's
24 17's
8 18's
14 19's
7 20's
5 21's
1 22's
1 23's

♥ FII


----------



## Escher (Apr 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Average of 12: 12.74
> 1. 12.85 D2 U' R2 U F B2 U' R2 D' F L' F L2 B' L' B2 R D' U L2 R U L' D' B2
> 2. 13.14 D2 B F U2 R' F' B2 L' D2 R2 U F' B' L' U' F B' D' F' R' L2 U' D F2 L'
> 3. 13.63 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 R' U D B F2 U D' L D2 B2 L2 F2 R L2 F' L
> ...



Nice work, sensei.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 12, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.60 (σ = 1.08)
1. 10.14 R U' D B' R' U' B R F' B2 U B R' B R2 B L2 R' B' R2 F' U F' L' R' 
2. 11.82 B D2 L' F' L B' R2 D2 F' U B D' L F2 U' R2 B D R F2 L' R' B2 U2 R2 
3. 9.76 U2 F U' F' B' L B2 F' R' U R' U B U L2 U2 D F' B2 L' D' L2 D2 R' F2 
4. 11.08 U B2 L B2 U B F' R2 L F2 B' R B2 R U2 D' L' R' F2 D' F2 U' R L B' 
5. 9.46 B' D2 F' L' D R L F2 B D U' F' D' U' B' D2 R2 L B U L' D2 L2 D2 B' 
6. 11.41 R F U D2 B' U' B' U R2 U B' R' U2 B2 D' F U' D F' D L2 B' F2 D' F2 
7. 10.47 L D' F' U' R2 D2 L2 U2 D B L' U' R2 D F R' F2 U' B2 F U D' B' L' F 
8. (13.16) D' F' B' U B D' B' R' B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B' F U2 L R' U R' D' 
9. 11.06 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L R U L' U2 D2 B2 L' R' F' U D R F' L' D2 U R2 
10. 8.57 L' U2 L2 D' B R' D2 L' D' R' U R2 B D' U' L' R2 B' R' U R B' F2 D U 
11. (8.44) F2 R U B' U2 F' R2 F' B2 U2 B2 L' B' F D F2 D L' U F2 R' D R L2 F' 
12. 12.22 U L B U R D' R' U' R' D U L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 L U' R2 B F2 L' B L' 


.6 away


----------



## Truncator (Apr 13, 2010)

WAT


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2010)

sub-11 avg12 on film now.

EDIT: Apparently there a misunderstanding. No, I didn't get a sub-11 avg12 on film now. Yes, BigGreen should.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

I luv teh biggreen, he maeks me fastar by being superfast.

U CUBE HARD WEL DUN


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Strange, recently I was trying to find a faster 5x5x5 method for myself and I ended up doing Yau while omitting the last layer edges from pairing and just finshing with a pure LL.



I just did a few more solves with "Yau" and I can't even get sub 1:40, my 1:25 solve must have been really easy then I guess... :s

Back to reduction for me...


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 13, 2010)

Got a 15.94 for 3x3. Not PB, but damn close.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 13, 2010)

Good average of 5
Session Average: 24.56
Best Time: 21.33
Worst Time: 27.86
Standard Deviation: 2.5 (10.1%)

1. 23.61 U D2 L' D' R' B' U2 F D' U' L D R' F2 D2 R' D' R B2 F L' D2 R D' L2 
2. 22.95 R2 L' D L' D' F2 D' U B U2 B2 L B D' R' F' R B2 F U' F D2 F' U R2 
3. (27.86) L B2 D' B' F D' U' L' F D' F D2 L' D F B2 D2 B' R U R F2 D2 U2 B 
4. (21.33) B R2 L2 D' U' L' F2 U D' B F' D' U2 L' D' F2 U' B2 F' D' U L2 U' R2 F2 
5. 27.06 U' F2 U2 R' L' F' U D R D2 L R F2 R2 D F2 L' B' L B2 R D' F2 B2 U2 
Is it safe to say that I average about 25 now?


----------



## ianini (Apr 13, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Is it safe to say that I average about 25 now?



Do a sub-25 average of 12 then you'll be set.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 13, 2010)

ianini said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to say that I average about 25 now?
> ...


Do a sub-25 average of 100 then you'll be set.

I've done a sub-17 ao12, but I'm no where near sub-17.

EDIT: 



Yay


----------



## Parity (Apr 13, 2010)

3x3x3 BLD.
4:28.74 6th success.


----------



## ianini (Apr 13, 2010)

Parity said:


> 3x3x3 BLD.
> 4:28.74 6th success.



Nice! What method?


----------



## Parity (Apr 13, 2010)

ianini said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 BLD.
> ...



Old pochmann corners and edges.


----------



## ianini (Apr 13, 2010)

Parity said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Cool. 

OH avg of 5:

Average of 5: 33.86
1. (27.09) D' F2 L2 B' F L' U F L F D2 U' L' F L D2 F U D2 L2 F U D L2 R' 
2. (41.86) L' U B' U' F2 B' L2 U2 D' B' F2 L2 R' D2 R' L D U' L2 B2 F' L2 D2 B2 U' 
3. 34.68 F2 R2 B L2 B2 L F D2 R F2 U R' B2 R U' F B2 D' L R' D' R' L F2 L 
4. 34.30 F' R2 F' R F2 L' F' B2 U F2 U2 R' D U2 R' F2 B2 R' B' D2 L F2 B U L2 
5. 32.59 B' U' F2 D2 F' R2 F B2 D2 F U R2 L U' F L2 B D' R' U2 F D U2 L D 

I don't suck all that bad.


----------



## mande (Apr 13, 2010)

3x3 PB avg 12.


Spoiler



Session average: 16.50
1. 16.78 B D' R' L2 F2 B2 L2 B F2 L' B2 F L' R U' B2 U L R' U F R' F' U B2 
2. 17.40 U2 B L' D' B L2 U D F R' L' B D B' U2 L' U2 R B2 R U2 F2 B2 D' U2 
3. 17.88 L' B U' B2 F2 U' R B' F D2 L' R B2 D2 F' B U2 D' F' R L2 U2 F' L' R 
4. 16.73 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B D' B F2 R2 D L R2 D2 U2 L' U2 D2 B F' D' B' 
5. 15.30 R' D F2 L' U' L2 D' L' D U2 L B F2 L F2 B2 L U' L' D' F R2 D F' L 
6. 16.80 R2 U' R L' U2 F' U2 F' D' R' F2 U2 B2 F' D F L B' F2 R' B L F' L' B2 
7. (14.20) B2 L2 F' R' D' F U F L' B2 U L' D' B2 U2 F L B U2 D' F' D2 B' D U 
8. (20.11) B D' U' L2 F2 R' F D2 L F L' D' F' L B F' D R' L' B' D2 B' F R' F' 
9. 16.57 U2 L2 D2 F' D' R2 L2 F2 U L' R' U2 B D B2 L' R' U2 L D U' B2 U2 B D' 
10. 17.00 L U2 D F U' R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' B' R D L R B D R2 U R' D' B2 L2 R' 
11. 14.70 F2 U2 R B' L2 R2 D' R B L2 D2 U' R2 U F L' U2 R' D2 B U2 D2 L D' B 
12. 15.87 L B' F' L R F D' F' B2 R' D R2 F R' U' B2 U' F' B' R D' B2 U2 B' U


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2010)

Parity said:


> 3x3x3 BLD.
> 4:28.74 6th success.



Wtf 

Wrong thread.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

Average of 12: 12.58
1. 12.84 U2 F' B' U' L' B' U' F U2 L U2 R F' D' R2 F2 R L2 B U D2 F B2 U2 L2
2. 13.01 L B2 U2 D2 L2 R' U2 D' F R' U' D F2 D2 R D' R F2 B' R U2 B2 L F D
3. 11.46 D R' F' U R' L F' B2 R2 F' L' F' B U2 F R2 L U2 R U' L' B F2 R' B'
4. 13.02 D U B U' L' D' F' B U B2 L R2 F L D2 L' R' F' R2 U' L2 R' F' L F'
5. 11.95 U L2 F2 B R2 F2 U D' F' D' L2 F2 D2 F L' R' B U F2 U2 L R F' B' R'
6. 12.23 R L2 B2 R' F2 B2 L F2 R' U R' D2 L D' R' F' U' F2 D B2 L R D' F U'
7. 12.51 D2 U2 R2 F' U D2 R' U R U' F B' R' B' F2 U' R' D B D R' B' F' R L2
8. (10.75) R F' R' U D2 L2 B2 R B2 F' L' F' R' U2 F U2 L2 D' B' F2 R' B' U' D L'
9. 11.91 U R' F2 B U2 D' B2 U B' F' L2 R' F' D2 U2 L D U L' D2 U2 L U R U2
10. 14.55 R L F' R' B2 F U2 B2 U2 R L2 U2 L' B R B F D' R2 U2 D' R2 F' R' F2
11. (17.35) U2 L U2 R' D' R L' U' D' B2 D' F2 L2 D F' B' U' D R' U2 D L2 F' R2 L'
12. 12.28 F2 B2 L2 R' F' U2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L' B2 D2 F2 R' F' R' D2 B2 D F U2 R


----------



## aronpm (Apr 13, 2010)

New 3x3 PBs 

*Average of 100*: 16.70 _(SD = 1.50)_
Best Time: 13.63
Worst Time: 20.22

*Average of 12*: 15.73 _(SD = 0.80)_
Times: 15.50, 15.94, 16.71, 15.48, 16.33, (17.38), 16.68, 16.19, 16.11, 15.34, (13.63), 13.80


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2010)

Ugh. I'm serious if you get faster than me.....................


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2010)

Square 1 avg 10/12: 39.70

My first sub-40 avg 10/12. Also included my best (very lucky) single: 19.80.



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-13-2010 17:02:12

Average: 39.70
Standard Deviation: 7.31
Best Time: 19.80
Worst Time: 50.66
Individual Times:
1.	(19.80)	(1,-3) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,4) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (1,1) / (5,5) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-1,0)
2.	(50.66)	(0,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,2) / (6,2) / (-2,4) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (5,1) / (-3,1) / (-3,5) / (-1,0) / (3,0)
3.	47.86	(0,-4) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (1,4) / (3,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,0)
4.	34.92	(0,-4) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,4) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,5) /
5.	43.61	(0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (0,2) /
6.	40.08	(-3,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (-5,5) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (0,4)
7.	33.54	(4,-1) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (-1,1) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (4,5) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2)
8.	25.70	(0,-1) / (6,-5) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (3,1) / (0,1) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (6,1) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) /
9.	32.73	(6,-3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (1,5) / (-1,2) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-3,2) / (2,4)
10.	46.54	(3,-4) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (-1,2)
11.	49.19	(3,2) / (4,-2) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,4) /
12.	42.78	(0,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (3,4) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (1,0)


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 13, 2010)

Megaminx 

Average: 1:03.83
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 1:01.88
Worst Time: 1:10.58
Individual Times:
1.	1:03.41	
2.	1:03.41	
3.	(1:10.58)	
4.	1:04.68	
5.	(1:01.88)


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Megaminx
> 
> 
> 1.	*1:03.41*
> 2.	*1:03.41*



Lol


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 13, 2010)

new pb avg12 for 2x2
made using a mixure of Cll (18/42) and fridrich

Average: 6.28
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 4.14
Worst Time: 8.36
Individual Times:
1.	6.00	R' F2 U' R F' R2 U R F'
2.	7.77	F' R U2 R2 U' R U F'
3.	5.89	U2 F' U' R' F2 U F2 U2
4.	(8.36)	F2 U' F2 R U2 R U F' R
5.	5.91	R' F' U R2 F' R2 F R' U2
6.	4.94	R' U' R2 F R2 F U2 F' U
7.	6.41	U' F R U' F R' F2 U2 R2
8.	(4.14)	R F' R' U F2 R' U2 R U2
9.	6.52	F' R2 F R2 F R' U2 R' U'
10.	6.48	R2 F2 R' F U2 R F2 U' R
11.	5.78	U' F2 U2 F' R U' R U R2
12.	7.11	F R F' U2 F U R2 U' F U2
and here is an avg of 12 for making a layer in 2x2
Average: 1.67


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 0.97
Worst Time: 3.30
Individual Times:
1.	1.70	F' R' U2 R' U R' U' F
2.	2.00	R' U F U2 R' F U' F U2
3.	1.48	F' U F' U R2 F' U R' F2
4.	1.19	F2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 F2
5.	(0.97)	R' F U R' U' R U2 F U2
6.	1.41	F R' F R' F2 U F' U'
7.	1.28	F U2 R2 F U' F2
8.	(3.30)	F' U R' U2 F U' F' U F U'
9.	1.75	F' U' R F2 R U' F2 U2
10.	1.42	U2 R F' R2 F U R2 F R' U'
11.	2.80	F U' R2 U' F R2 F' U'
12.	1.70	U F' U R' F' R2 F2 R'


anyone have any tips in layer making?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2010)

Megaminx is fun.

best avg5: 1:39.28 (σ = 4.00)
best avg12: 1:43.26 (σ = 5.55)
1:46.95, 1:46.38, 1:36.48, (1:59.03), 1:39.96, 1:42.74, 1:37.66, 1:44.78, 1:53.10, 1:35.39, (1:35.34), 1:49.21


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 14, 2010)

26 second average
Average: 26.00
Standard Deviation: 2.76
Best Time: 18.97
Worst Time: 31.94+
Individual Times:
1.	(18.97)	R' U B2 F U2 B' F' U B' U L B F L' R' D' U R D U2 B' F' L2 D' L
2.	30.77	L' B2 F L2 R2 B2 U' B R2 D B' F2 R B U L2 R2 D2 F' L' F' L R2 D2 R2
3.	27.58	F' L R2 U2 B2 L' B F U' B2 F D' U' R B D2 R' B2 F D2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2
4.	23.39	B2 R2 F U L R2 B D2 F L U2 L U R' D2 U L' D R' F' U' L F U' R'
5.	26.27	B' D' L U2 L' B2 D' R' B U L2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 R2 D' U B' R2 U' B R F
6.	24.02	B' R' B2 F' R D L' D2 U2 L R2 D2 B F2 U2 B U' B2 F U2 B' F L D' U2
7.	30.89	L' B F' L' R2 B2 F2 D' U' B' F' D' R' B2 F' R2 D L' R2 B' F2 U' R' B' F2
8.	(31.94+)	L2 F' D B' L2 R2 B2 F U2 B U' F' L2 F2 L' B2 R D2 U2 L' R B' L' D B2
9.	24.24	F2 D2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R B' U' R' D' R D' B' F' L2 R2 D U B2 L R' D F2
10.	26.61	B F2 L' R B' L2 R B' D' L2 R F' L U' L U2 B' R2 U' B' R F2 L R D2
11.	25.48	L' U2 B2 F D2 U' L2 D U R' D2 U2 F2 L2 R U' L2 B L' R2 D' F' L F L'
12.	20.75	R' B L R U' B' D U B2 D2 U2 B F U' R2 B' F2 U2 B' D' R B D B2 F

I'm pretty inconsistent(i probably misspelled stuff)


----------



## Forte (Apr 14, 2010)

Average of 5: 14.97
1. (15.92) * L2 B U' D2 B2 L' D' L2 R' U' F2 L' B D L2 U' F2 L F2 L' D R2 B' U D 
2. 14.78 * U' R' F D F R2 B' R F U2 R' U B U L2 R' B F2 D2 R' L B L' U' F' 
3. 15.78 * U' B' L2 D2 U2 B' F2 R' D L B2 L R D2 F' L U F2 L F' L2 F D B' R' 
4. 14.34 * U2 R D' L' D2 R2 B U R' L2 B' U' D2 F U R2 B' F' L B2 R' D' F2 U B2 
5. (14.04) * F B2 U' R2 U2 L' B2 F R2 B F' U' F D' L B2 F' D' R U F' U' F' B2 D2

NIVEA BONUS!


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 14, 2010)

WOOT
10.24 NL with a g perm


----------



## mande (Apr 14, 2010)

53.04 PLL time attack.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yet another sub30 average of 5 (edit: another one! yay!), also sub 4.5 avg25 on cross and sub 4.5avg50 on F perm.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 14, 2010)

Before today, I had 3 total square 1 solves in my life.

I've done 6 today and I just got a new PB of 42.82 seconds
(0,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-2,5) (2,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (2,1) (-4,0) (4,3) (0,5) (6,4) (3,0)

*I've only have a few solves under 2 minutes, ha


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Before today, I had 3 total square 1 solves in my life.
> 
> I've done 6 today and I just got a new PB of 42.82 seconds
> *(0,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0)* (0,1) (0,4) (-2,5) (2,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (2,1) (-4,0) (4,3) (0,5) (6,4) (3,0)
> ...



:confused:


----------



## Shortey (Apr 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Before today, I had 3 total square 1 solves in my life.
> ...



So?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

hi-games.net sub-1 nonlucky 3x3 single!!!

I love using Roux on simulators... I set 7 personal bests in a row.  for M I actually do (r R' r R' r R').


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Spoiler



Statistics for 04-14-2010 18:38:40

Average: 3.94
Standard Deviation: 0.34
Best Time: 2.47
Worst Time: 4.53
Individual Times:
1.	(2.47)	U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U F2 R2
2.	3.78	R F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F R'
3.	4.47	R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F' R
4.	3.93	R' U2 F U2 F R' F2 R U2
5.	3.34	U F U F' R2 U F2 R'
6.	4.09	F2 R F' U R' U2 R F R' U'
7.	4.36	U' F R' U' F2 U' R U' R2 U'
8.	4.40	F U F' U R F' R U2 R U
9.	(4.53)	U' R2 F R' U F' U' R
10.	3.50	U' F' U R U' R2 U F' R2
11.	3.68	R F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
12.	3.81	U F' R2 F R' F2 R U R2 U'


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 15, 2010)

2x2 pbavg12, idk how many cll's i got that i knew, it was mroe than 5 though



Spoiler



Average: 6.11
Standard Deviation: 0.59
Best Time: 4.64
Worst Time: 8.39
Individual Times:
1.	6.47	U R' F U2 R' F2 R' U
2.	5.62	F R' F U' F' R2 U2 F U'
3.	7.33	U' R2 F R' U F' U' F R2
4.	6.26	R' F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 R
5.	6.74	F' R U' F' R F2 U R' U'
6.	(8.39)	F' R2 U' R' F2 R2 U R' F2
7.	5.75	R U2 F' U' F U2 F' U2 F'
8.	5.69	U' R U F' U2 F U' F2 U2
9.	(4.64)	F U F' U F2 U' F U' R2 U'
10.	5.74	U R' F2 R' U F' U R2 U2 R'
11.	6.48	R' U2 F2 R' F R U F' U2
12.	4.97	R2 U2 F R' U' F R2 U2


----------



## chris410 (Apr 15, 2010)

My fastest AO5 to date...the 28 was non-lucky however, I do not expect to see those consistently just yet :-( I still have a LONG ways to go!

Cubes Solved: 5 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 38.47

Fastest Time: 28.96
Slowest Time: 44.12
Standard Deviation: 05.85 

Individual Times:
1) 28.96 L2 R2 D' U2 R L' D R F L R U2 R D2 L2 R' D2 F D F2 U' R2 L' U' D'
2) 38.66 L U' F D2 B2 L B2 U2 D2 F2 U' F2 B U' L' R2 D' L2 U2 F R' B' R' D L2
3) 38.34 R2 L' D' U F' U D F2 R U R2 U D2 F2 R F2 D' L2 B L' D' R2 F' D2 B2
4) 42.28 F B U' F U' F' U2 B2 D2 L D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D L F2 R D2 B2 F2 D R
5) 44.12 B U2 F' U' L F2 D B' F2 R L2 F U B D F2 D2 R' D2 F D' U F2 L' U


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 15, 2010)

i played the 1 minute waltz in 59.86 seconds!!!! woop


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 15, 2010)

new non lucky pb single 12.11

scramble from qqtimer:
R B2 U' B2 D2 R D R' D' L' B F U F' D R' B L' D B' L2 R2 B D' B'


----------



## aronpm (Apr 15, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i played the 1 minute waltz in 59.86 seconds!!!! woop



urdoinitwrong


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 15, 2010)

andrewunz1 said:


> new non lucky pb single 12.11
> 
> scramble from qqtimer:
> R B2 U' B2 D2 R D R' D' L' B F U F' D R' B L' D B' L2 R2 B D' B'



MACKY


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 15, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> 0.88, 2.70, 2.37, 2.69, 2.13, 2.02, 2.54, 2.13, 2.82, 2.38, 1.71, 1.79 = 2.18
> 
> PB average. ^_^
> I use keyboard+qqtimer.
> ...


WAT


----------



## aronpm (Apr 15, 2010)

nlcuber, why do you continue to make useless posts? Let's see some examples from your last 30 posts.



Spoiler






nlCuber22 said:


> MACKY





nlCuber22 said:


> srs





nlCuber22 said:


> Maybe nobody knows and it's just a trick to make you think there's something behind it.
> 
> *cough cough*I mean, yeah, how do you not know?*cough*





nlCuber22 said:


> Why don't you capitalize or punctuate?
> 
> Now _that_ is the question.
> 
> OT: It's hard to sue in China.





nlCuber22 said:


> no u





nlCuber22 said:


> lolowen
> 
> an lmao moment: last edited by Owen 6 minutes ago: reason: spe*l*ing.





nlCuber22 said:


> lol





nlCuber22 said:


> wow nub u suck lrn2oh
> 
> ...
> I had to say something different.





nlCuber22 said:


> olook at my avatar





That is 9 out of 30 posts, or 30%. This is a small sample size but if I extrapolate that figure to your entire post count that is approximately 206 useless posts.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> That is 9 out of 30 posts, or 30%. This is a small sample size but if I extrapolate that figure to your entire post count that is approximately 206 useless posts.



I'm pretty sure that people become less nooby over time, so shouldn't there be a curve, meaning that he has more than 206 useless posts?


----------



## Escher (Apr 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > That is 9 out of 30 posts, or 30%. This is a small sample size but if I extrapolate that figure to your entire post count that is approximately 206 useless posts.
> ...



Take a minute to consider who you are talking about.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > That is 9 out of 30 posts, or 30%. This is a small sample size but if I extrapolate that figure to your entire post count that is approximately 206 useless posts.
> ...


Lol. A noob curve? What is this crazyness??? 

Anyway, my accomplishment is sub 25 OH solve with a PLL skip though: 23.45
I'm horrible at OH.


----------



## ianini (Apr 15, 2010)

andrewunz1 said:


> new non lucky pb single 12.11
> 
> scramble from qqtimer:
> R B2 U' B2 D2 R D R' D' L' B F U F' D R' B L' D B' L2 R2 B D' B'



I got 8.39 nl! Too bad it doesn't count...


----------



## ianini (Apr 15, 2010)

OH nl single: 24.72

L' B U2 L R2 U' D R' F R F B' L R D2 L F' B R' U D2 B D2 B2 R'


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 15, 2010)

15.80 solve on 3x3. So close to PB...
Fail Avg. of 12 though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i played the 1 minute waltz in 59.86 seconds!!!! woop



Nice job - that's quite a challenge. But the question is, how many mistakes?


----------



## TMOY (Apr 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Before today, I had 3 total square 1 solves in my life.
> 
> I've done 6 today and I just got a new PB of 42.82 seconds
> (0,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-2,5) (2,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (2,1) (-4,0) (4,3) (0,5) (6,4) (3,0)


Got parity and 35.40. I guess it's just another scramble which gives you a lucky case only if you do cubeshape the beginners' way or something like that.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx is fun.
> 
> best avg5: 1:39.28 (σ = 4.00)
> best avg12: 1:43.26 (σ = 5.55)
> 1:46.95, 1:46.38, 1:36.48, (1:59.03), 1:39.96, 1:42.74, 1:37.66, 1:44.78, 1:53.10, 1:35.39, (1:35.34), 1:49.21



Yes it friggin well is

2x2: 3.83 Aof


----------



## Shortey (Apr 15, 2010)

Clock!

single: 7.87
avg5: 8.92
avg12: 9.28

I <3 Clock.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 15, 2010)

Solve the megaminx for the first time, took about 20 minutes.
By the way, I didn't go searching on the internet for algorithms or tutorials. I solved everything intuitively up to the last layer corners where I used commutators.


----------



## joey (Apr 15, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Solve the megaminx for the first time, took about 20 minutes.
> By the way, I didn't go searching on the internet for algorithms or tutorials. I *solved everything intuitively up to the last layer corners where I used commutators.*



Commutators are intuitive.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 15, 2010)

TMOY said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Before today, I had 3 total square 1 solves in my life.
> ...



Is the beginners way, the one from Lars Vandenbergh's site? If not, I just went straight to that method. I also learned my cubeshape straight from Vault's youtube video.

Also, it went something like (1,0) for corners, regular edge swap, then switched 2 corners on top and bottom, then did adjacent-adjacent. Is that lucky?

I know nothing about square-1, ha


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 15, 2010)

joey said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Solve the megaminx for the first time, took about 20 minutes.
> ...



Oh yeah, in that case I solved the entire thing inuitively.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 15, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.80
1. 3.56 U R2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R
2. 4.14 R2 F U' R' F2 R U' F2 R
3. (5.62) R2 F R F' R F U' R U
4. (3.16) R U F' U' R U2 R' F2 U2
5. 3.70 U2 R' U R2 U R' U' F R U' 

Average of 12: 4.44
1. 5.43 U F' U R' F U2 F' U R2
2. 4.00 F' U2 R' U2 R2 F R' F' U
3. 4.39 R U F' U F2 U2 R' U' F2 U'
4. 3.89 R' U F R' U R U2 R'
5. (3.49) F' R' U F2 R U' F2 R
6. 5.02 R2 F R' U R' F' R F2 U'
7. 4.81 F2 R U2 R F' U' F' U2 R
8. 4.35 F' R2 U F' R F' R' U R2
9. 5.13 F' U' F U F' R U2 R'
10. (7.00) F' U F2 U2 R2 F' R F'
11. 3.83 R F' R F2 U R' F' R
12. 3.56 U' F2 U' R' F' R' F U' R


----------



## Toad (Apr 15, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Average of 5: 3.80
> 
> Average of 12: 4.44



Nice. Ortega?


----------



## dada222 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nonlucky 3x3 PB: 24.15


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 15, 2010)

Tessellate: 2 Minute Speed Run- 29100 points

still 5th 

http://hi-games.net/tessellate-s,s,$cq,d_b/watch?u=1550


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2010)

Off-topic: I wonder when will Ryan update the site again...

I'd like him to add a new kind of game but I just don't know what exactly...


----------



## Columnar (Apr 15, 2010)

4x4, Rubik's brand, sub-45 average! 

Oh BTW, this without knowing any algorithms.

Oh, and that's 45 minutes.  I can't imagine doing it in 45 secs. Sometimes it takes me 10 secs just to twist one layer.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 15, 2010)

Columnar said:


> 4x4, Rubik's brand, sub-45 average!
> 
> Oh BTW, this without knowing any algorithms.
> 
> Oh, and that's 45 minutes.  I can't imagine doing it in 45 secs. Sometimes it takes me 10 secs just to twist one layer.



I could help you get sub-5 minutes by the end of today, and you'll only have to learn five algorithms. My skype name is listed in my account if you're interested


----------



## mande (Apr 15, 2010)

3x3 avg 12 16.58. Nearly a PB. PB is 16.50.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.58
1. 16.25 B' D F2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B' F R D U B2 U' R' B L D' U2 L2 U F B' L2 F' 
2. (13.98) L2 D2 U' R' F D F D2 B R2 F' B2 U2 R L2 F D2 R' D2 U L R' B2 L D2 
3. (44.65) R' D2 F B' R B R2 B2 L2 R' F' U B2 L2 U' D' F' U' B' U2 B' D U' R2 B' 
4. 14.55 L2 U2 R' F L2 U2 B' D U' B' D' U R2 L' U2 F' D' R' D' F' D2 B2 U' B U2 
5. 16.66 L' F D F2 R' F' R' L U' R2 F' B R U L' R B' L' R D2 L U' R2 D' R 
6. 19.55 U2 F' B' U2 R F R B L F2 R2 U' F L2 R2 D B R' L2 U L B R B U 
7. 18.94 F U2 B' R U' B' U L2 B' D B' L' R2 F L' B2 D' B' D' B2 D2 B' F' U L 
8. 16.12 F' D' F2 U2 L' R2 D F2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 R F2 R2 B F' R' D F' D R2 F2 
9. 17.19 L2 D L' U2 F' D F2 R F2 B' R' B L2 D' R' F2 U F2 R' D2 L D' F L2 F' 
10. 17.08 B2 F' D R' F B2 L F2 R D' F2 B2 U2 B' R B' F' U' D R' F D2 R D B' 
11. 14.92 L2 D R F D' U' L' D' R' L2 D2 R L' F D U2 B L' F U' R' L B U' L2 
12. 14.59 R' U' F' D2 U' R2 B U2 F' L2 D' B F' L D2 F2 R2 F' U D' R' U2 L2 U' D'


Last solve was OLL skip, rest were all full step.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Off-topic: I wonder when will Ryan update the site again...
> 
> I'd like him to add a new kind of game but I just don't know what exactly...


Teamsolving.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2010)

That's a brilliant idea Maarten!


----------



## Shortey (Apr 15, 2010)

3x3 avg12
10.82, 12.39, 12.15, 12.26 (12.82), 10.90, 12.31, (10.12), 11.68, 11.76, 10.95, 10.30 = 11.55


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2010)

mande said:


> 3x3 avg 12 16.58. Nearly a PB. PB is 16.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...explain?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> That's a brilliant idea Maarten!


I asked Jeremy about it a few weeks ago, how hard it would be to implement. He said he would look into it, but I never heard anything from him again. I'd really like to see this sometime, I think it would be a great idea!


----------



## Muesli (Apr 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> That's a brilliant idea Maarten!



Oxymoron much? 

OT: 13.XY solve today. Nearly PB, but not quite.


----------



## mande (Apr 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 avg 12 16.58. Nearly a PB. PB is 16.50.
> ...



I thought it was fairly obvious...a massive pop.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2010)

Average: 11.03
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 9.12
Worst Time: 12.12
Individual Times:
1.	10.25	B2 F U B2 D U2 F2 D U B' F' D2 U2 F' D' U' F L2 R2 B F2 D' U' B' R2
2.	(12.12)	D B' L' B F2 L' D' L R' F2 U' B R' U L2 R F D' B L2 U L' R2 D U2
3.	11.64	U' F' D2 R' B L' R' D' U F2 D' L' R2 B F U' B2 F L2 R B' F D U2 R
4.	11.83	R2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 U B F U B' R' B2 R U' B' F2 R' U B D R F'
5.	(9.12)	D B F' L R D R D' U B' F2 D2 B2 F U' B2 F2 L' F L R' F' L' B L
6.	11.42	L R F' R' D2 B2 D2 F D' F' L2 R D' U2 B' F' D' U F R' F' D' U2 B' F2
7.	11.84	D U2 F U' B' F R U' L2 U' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F D2 L' D' B U R F' U
8.	10.25	U F' U2 L D' L' R B' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' D U2 R2 D2 U' R' B' F R' D2 B' F
9.	11.52	D' L R2 U' L2 B' F L' R B2 R' D' B F2 L' B2 L R' U2 L2 F D2 U B' F
10.	10.27	R D2 R2 F U F L2 D L' R2 D2 U' R' B F' R2 B' R B2 F' D' R B F' U
11.	10.17	R2 U2 L' U B2 L' D' F L' U2 R2 D' R2 F' U R F L2 R2 D U' L' F U B2
12.	11.12	D F' L R' D' R2 F L F2 U2 L2 R' U' B2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 R' D' L' D' U B


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Average: 11.03



wat.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 15, 2010)

3x3x3 first sub 60 average of 12

Statistics for 04-15-2010 23:20:31

Average: 59.88
Standard Deviation: 6.79
Best Time: 53.00
Worst Time: 1:34.91
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	59.58	D2 B' U2 F D U L D2 U F D2 U2 L2 R U L' D2 B' L' R2 U B' F2 L' R2
2.	56.56	R2 D U2 L' F' D' F2 L R B' F D' F D U B D U2 B2 F2 D L R' D2 U
3.	59.00	D2 U' R D' L' R2 B F R2 B F R2 F2 D' U' L2 F L2 R D' R2 B2 R D U
4.	(53.00)	R' D U2 B' D2 U' F L R' U2 B R2 D' L2 R D2 U' B2 F R B D R2 B R
5.	1:12.69	L2 R D' U' L' R2 B F2 D' L2 R D U2 B2 F2 D' L D U' L' B' F D' U B2
6.	(1:34.91)	D2 U2 R B F2 L F L2 R' B L R2 U' B' R2 F2 L' R2 D F2 L2 R' B2 U R2
7.	54.72	R' D2 F' D U L2 F' L D R2 U2 F' D' U2 B R' F' U' L' B2 U2 L2 U' L' R2
8.	53.22	B' U' B2 F L U' B D' L B2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D F2 R F' R2 D L2 U2 L R2
9.	1:12.23	B F D F L2 D U' B2 F2 L F' R' F' R B2 L2 F2 L' R U L2 F2 R' B2 L'
10.	1:01.44	U B2 D' L R D2 U2 F2 R2 B F2 D2 U B2 F' L2 D U2 L' R F' L' B2 D' R2
11.	56.28	D F2 L U B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' U L' R2 D2 U' L R2 U2 F' R2 B R'
12.	53.11	R2 F' L' U' L R' D R U L U2 B' F' D' L' R U' R' U' B' F L' R U' L2


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Off-topic: I wonder when will Ryan update the site again...
> 
> I'd like him to add a new kind of game but I just don't know what exactly...



You think he'll add a whole new game when he can't even remove a glitched 6x6 score? What optimism


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2010)

mande said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > mande said:
> ...



Thought so, I would have just DNF'ed


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Off-topic: I wonder when will Ryan update the site again...
> ...



Haha I forgot about that. Would it have been possible for Ryan to have found out whether your highscore was glitched before you told him?


----------



## Columnar (Apr 15, 2010)

Columnar said:


> 4x4, Rubik's brand, sub-45 average!


New PB: 11:00


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 16, 2010)

im very happy, i got my first magic bld sucess. 11 second memo!!!!!!!!!! 6 second exacution 17.xx!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 16, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.48 (σ = 0.96)
1. (8.39) F2 D' U' R D2 L' F2 U D2 F L' R U' B2 U' R' D' U2 B R2 F2 U B' U2 R'
2. 9.53 D2 L' D' L2 U' R2 L' U2 B R U R' B R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F B U' L D
3. 11.08 D2 F' D L D2 L' D L R F2 R' L' U2 L' U' R2 U B D' R2 L2 D' B' U2 R'
4. 9.91 B F' R' U2 R' D2 L U2 D2 B' F' U L2 D2 R F2 B L' B2 D2 L B R2 B' R'
5. 12.29 D F' B2 D B2 D' L' D2 U' R F' B R2 B' L2 U B D' R' F' L' F' B R2 F'
6. 9.25 L' U2 B D2 B2 F2 R U D2 R' L D' U F D F2 B U' F R2 B D2 R' F' D'
7. 9.95 D' R2 L' B R2 D' B F2 D' U B2 R L' U L2 D2 B D B2 U B2 D R' F B2
8. (24.44) B F D U2 L2 D' R L' U' D F2 D' R B' R2 U F' L' B D F' R U' F B'
9. 11.21 F B' L R2 D2 L U2 R' F' R F U' B' U' R2 F' U2 B' L' F2 D' B L D2 F2
10. 9.39 R2 U2 B D' B D2 F' U R2 L' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' D B U R B R2 F L'
11. 10.91 D L U L' B' R2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 B L' R' U D F2 R' D2 L D' B R' D' F'
12. 11.28 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' F D U' R' U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F' U' B2 U D2 B L B' 

8.39 was a cmll skip, and 24.44 was a pop

sub 10.5


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 16, 2010)

This is getting... scary 

Are there any sub-11 Petrus users out there yet?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

This is getting rediculous... 24 was a pop? Only one counting 12, wow. Please say video, please, please, please.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2010)

Not on video. 

But he's filming more soon... HE'S FILMING MORE SOON.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 16, 2010)

New non-lucky pb: *13.93* 

Scramble: *F2 U F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 L U R2 F2 U2 R' B' F L U'* (from cTimer)

Reconstruciton:
EOLine: L F U' B L D' (6)
LHB1: U' L' U L' R U2 L U L (9/15)
LHB2: U L U L' (4/19)
RHB1: U R' U2 R' (4/25)
RHB2: U' R' U' R U R' U' (7/32)
Sune: R2 U R' U R U2 R' (7/39)
U-Perm: U' R2 U' R' U' R U RU R U' R (11/50)
~3.6 tps


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

..this is lk wooo....tats quick..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> New non-lucky pb: *13.93*



Conrad, I searched aaaaaaaall over, but I couldn't find your Lucky PB. Time to update the ol' Wiki profile page, eh?


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > New non-lucky pb: *13.93*
> ...



Erm well I managed to solve this scramble in 9.50, but it was on the second go so doesn't count. I think the 13.98 is the fastest I've ever done first go.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 16, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Is the beginners way, the one from Lars Vandenbergh's site? If not, I just went straight to that method. I also learned my cubeshape straight from Vault's youtube video.
> 
> Also, it went something like (1,0) for corners, regular edge swap, then switched 2 corners on top and bottom, then did adjacent-adjacent. Is that lucky?
> 
> I know nothing about square-1, ha



Lzrd' site doesn't actually provide a method for solving cubeshape. I haven't seen Vailt's video, but if you do edge grouping, then yes it's beginners way.

Anyway, even when using optimal cubeshape, there are cases where there exists several optimal solutions and you can either get a parity or not depending on which one you choose.

And defining lucky cases is not very easy on Square-1, but I tend to consider adj-adj and opp-opp EPs as lucky, because they are significantly faster than everything else.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 16, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.89
worst time: 23.64

current avg5: 14.71 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 14.45 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 14.86 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 14.71 (σ = 0.42)

current avg100: 15.29 (σ = 1.33)
best avg100: 15.29 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 15.29 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 15.32

My fingers are hurting really bad right now.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 16, 2010)

Robert-Y: I don't know, but I let him know about the problem a while back, and while he responded with a possible cause of the error, he still didn't remove the result (or the typing test one that had a similar problem).

BigGreen: wtf insaaaaaane

richardzhang: wow, that's REALLY consistent. avg100 and best avg5 less than a second apart, and 0.42 SD for the avg12? wow.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 10.89
> [snip]
> My fingers are hurting really bad right now.





qqwref said:


> richardzhang: wow, that's REALLY consistent. avg100 and best avg5 less than a second apart, and 0.42 SD for the avg12? wow.


That's what I was thinking, 14.45 a5, and 14.71 a12? If I had a 14.71 a12, I'd probably have a sub 14 a5. Great. Sub 15 soon k? I guess you're sub 15 under pressure, but at home you're slower, basically the opposite of everyone else  Good single too.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 5: 3.80
> ...



Yep with a bit of CLL mixed in there too


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 16, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> This is getting... scary
> 
> Are there any sub-11 Petrus users out there yet?



Charlie


----------



## Toad (Apr 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting... scary
> ...



I thought that too haha but then realised she more uses Petrich...


----------



## Escher (Apr 16, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.93
1. 2.40 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 
2. 3.29 R2 F2 U F' R2 U F U R2 F' 
3. 2.87 F' R U2 F' R' F2 U R U' 
4. (2.27) F R' F' U2 F' R2 U 
5. 3.42 R U2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 R2 
6. 2.77 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 
7. (4.20) F R U2 F U2 F U R' 
8. 3.07 U2 F' U' F U' R U' F R2 
9. 2.43 R' F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 
10. 2.96 R' F' U2 R2 U' R F U2 
11. 3.11 R2 F' U' F U F' U2 R' U' 
12. 2.97 R2 U' F2 R F R' F2 U

Possibly the 4th or 5th time sub 3 with Ortega?


----------



## Owen (Apr 16, 2010)

2x2 single: 1.98

I know, It means nothing.


----------



## CubeX (Apr 16, 2010)

Crap average for 2x2: 

I haven't done 2x2 for ages, since for the Summer Melbourne Open comp. i only got 10.07 fail avg.

5.93, DNF(30.78), 6.71, 5.66, 7.69

Avg. 6.78 sec


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.47
1. 12.50 R B L R' B2 R B F' R2 U L' B2 L B R D R D2 F2 U L' U L' F2 B2 
2. 13.15 R' U' R2 L' D' U2 L' B R2 B2 F2 D' R B D' L R' U' R2 U B L U2 D R 
3. 12.09 B D F' U2 B' U R2 D U B F U F' R' D' B2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 D' L' F' L' 
4. 8.61 B2 F' U B D2 U B' L2 D U2 R2 L2 D2 U' L D' U' R' D' B' F2 D' U' R' F2 
5. 11.29 B2 U2 F' R' L D' F2 R' D2 B R D2 U R U' F2 D F' L' D2 L' B2 D' R' B2 
6. 11.47 D L D L2 D' R2 U2 L' B2 L U' R2 F U D' F B U2 R U2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' 
7. 11.43 F' L2 D' F' B' U F L2 D' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U R F U' B D L' F2 R2 D U 
8. 12.44 U D2 B L2 B2 L2 U D B' R' D F' R D R2 L B2 L2 B2 L' R' B' R F B' 
9. 11.51 D2 U R2 L D' B2 D2 B2 U F' B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F' L R F' B R' F 
10. (8.49) B U F' B2 L2 U2 R L2 B F2 L2 B U' L B U2 D2 F' L U L' F2 U2 L U 
11. (13.21) B2 U2 F2 D2 U F' D B2 U R B' U R D' U2 F2 D' F U' R L2 B' U2 D' R' 
12. 10.25 U' D' F2 L D2 U' B L2 R B2 F' D' U2 B' L F' L F' D2 R L2 D2 F' U' B' 

lol 2 sub-9s in an avg of 12..first time for me. 8.61 was NL, 8.49 was PLL skip


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 16, 2010)

Achieved yesterday:

7.38 PLL skip with like 0.7 recognition + AUF :/


----------



## dada222 (Apr 16, 2010)

Columnar said:


> 4x4, Rubik's brand, sub-45 average!
> 
> Oh BTW, this without knowing any algorithms.
> 
> Oh, and that's 45 minutes.  I can't imagine doing it in 45 secs. Sometimes it takes me 10 secs just to twist one layer.



Man, I feel your pain. The rubik's 4x4 sucks, even more the 5x5.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 16, 2010)

Unbelievable, I broke my PB by almost 3 seconds! 21.75, PLL skip.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 16, 2010)

16:07 Drill marathon!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 16, 2010)

3x3 avg12: 11.45
10.36, 10.61, 10.80, 10.42, 12.47, (9.24), (13.25), 12.81, 12.38, 12.66, 9.95, 12.02

not a PB, but the best average I've done in a while 


Spoiler



1. 10.36 R L2 U' R B2 L U' R2 D2 U' B D R' B D' F D U R F U2 L F2 R' U' 
2. 10.61 U R B2 F R F' L2 U2 R F B2 L F2 L' R B' L2 U2 R' B L' F' D2 U2 R' 
3. 10.80 U D' B R' F2 R' U2 D2 R F' R' F' R2 U D2 L2 D2 L B R U F B U F' 
4. 10.42 L2 R D' R2 D F L' U L B' R2 B' L F U B L F' R' B' U2 L2 B' F' U 
5. 12.47 B D2 B' L' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 B D' B U2 B U2 F D' B' F U2 L' B U' R2 D 
6. (9.24) B D B' F' L' U' R' D R U2 L' U D' L2 F B' R' D B F L F U L R' 
7. (13.25) U B2 L U' R L' B F U D F2 R D' B2 L R2 U2 D' L' R' B' D R' D' U 
8. 12.81 L' U2 R D L F' B' R2 B' D L2 B D' R' B2 L2 D' U' F' R' U2 F2 D' L2 U 
9. 12.38 F U' B2 L' F' R U R' L2 B L2 R' F' D F2 U' R2 B' U' R' B L2 B' U' B2 
10. 12.66 D2 U R D2 L2 D' U B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D' U' L2 B L2 F2 U' F' B' L U' F' R2 
11. 9.95 D' L' U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L B D2 F2 B' U2 D' F' U' R2 B L2 F' L2 D R2 U' 
12. 12.02 U' L2 B F' L F U D2 B' R D' L R B' R' B2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 D U R2


edit: 
6. (9.24) B D B' F' L' U' R' D R U2 L' U D' L2 F B' R' D B F L F U L R' 

cross: U2 M' x'y' L' R2 D2
slot1: R U' R' U' y R' U R
slot2: y' U R' U R U L' U' L
slot3: U2 R' U R U' y R U R'
slot4: y2 R' U' R U R' U' R
CxLL: skip O:
ELL: U' F R U R' U' F2 z U' R' U R F


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got my LL 2x2

avg12 - 6.23 (prev. 7.73)
avg5 - 5.52 (prev. 7.2x)

Big improvements , although I'm still not good


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 16, 2010)

Clock avg50: 7.80

8.94, 7.79, 8.75, 7.36, 9.27, 8.84, 8.45, 8.24, 7.09, 7.52, 7.98, (5.84), 8.98, 8.68, 8.70, 6.41, 8.20, 8.11, 8.50, 7.58, 7.15, 8.31, 6.61, 7.45, 7.72, 8.59, 7.72, 7.81, 8.50, 7.77, 6.66, 7.34, 6.39, 7.10, 7.20, 8.04, 7.01, 8.26, 7.03, 9.36, 7.93, 7.06, 6.87, 7.97, 7.02, 8.33, 7.61, 7.05, 7.14, (9.58)



Spoiler



Session average: 7.80
1. 8.94 (3, 3) / (-4, 2) / (-4, 3) / (-4, 4) / (5) / (-4) / (-3) / (-5) / (-5) / (-2) / UddU
2. 7.79 (-3, 6) / (-3, -5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, -2) / (4) / (-5) / (5) / (5) / (1) / (0) / UUUd
3. 8.75 (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-2, 4) / (4, 3) / (4) / (0) / (2) / (-5) / (-4) / (3) / UUUU
4. 7.36 (1, 5) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (0) / (3) / (2) / (4) / (-1) / (-5) / dUUd
5. 9.27 (0, 6) / (-5, 5) / (3, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2) / (-1) / (-5) / (-4) / (2) / (-1) / UdUd
6. 8.84 (-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, -5) / (-2, 6) / (-1) / (4) / (-4) / (-2) / (0) / (0) / UUUU
7. 8.45 (3, 2) / (6, -2) / (-5, 3) / (-1, 3) / (-2) / (-5) / (4) / (4) / (-2) / (1) / UUUU
8. 8.24 (3, 6) / (-5, 4) / (-2, 5) / (3, 1) / (0) / (-4) / (-2) / (-1) / (-4) / (-3) / UUdd
9. 7.09 (1, -2) / (2, -5) / (4, 3) / (0, 5) / (-2) / (0) / (0) / (-1) / (2) / (-2) / dUdU
10. 7.52 (5, -5) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 5) / (6, -4) / (2) / (-5) / (-5) / (6) / (-1) / (2) / dddU
11. 7.98 (-4, -5) / (-1, 5) / (3, -3) / (1, -3) / (4) / (-4) / (3) / (6) / (3) / (5) / dUdU
12. (5.84) (-3, -4) / (-1, 0) / (1, -3) / (0, 4) / (1) / (-1) / (-1) / (1) / (-5) / (6) / UdUd
13. 8.98 (3, 0) / (4, 2) / (-1, 4) / (-5, -3) / (-3) / (3) / (-4) / (5) / (-2) / (1) / dUdU
14. 8.68 (5, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (3, -2) / (1) / (-1) / (6) / (-5) / (-3) / (-2) / ddUd
15. 8.70 (-3, -5) / (3, -5) / (2, 3) / (5, 6) / (3) / (4) / (5) / (-5) / (1) / (-5) / dUUd
16. 6.41 (4, 1) / (-4, -3) / (0, 0) / (0, 0) / (5) / (-2) / (6) / (-3) / (5) / (4) / dUdd
17. 8.20 (1, -4) / (6, 1) / (-2, 6) / (5, 0) / (-4) / (0) / (-4) / (2) / (3) / (-4) / dUUd
18. 8.11 (1, 5) / (-2, 3) / (3, 6) / (4, 6) / (-5) / (-2) / (2) / (0) / (6) / (-4) / UddU
19. 8.50 (3, 2) / (6, 5) / (-5, 5) / (-5, -4) / (1) / (-3) / (5) / (-1) / (6) / (2) / dUUU
20. 7.58 (-1, 6) / (4, 6) / (-3, -5) / (6, 0) / (-1) / (1) / (2) / (-3) / (5) / (-2) / dddU
21. 7.15 (0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (1, 6) / (6) / (-2) / (-2) / (-3) / (3) / (-5) / dUUU
22. 8.31 (-4, 2) / (-5, 3) / (-1, -3) / (6, 1) / (2) / (1) / (0) / (-3) / (3) / (-2) / UUdU
23. 6.61 (-1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (1) / (-2) / (-1) / (4) / (-4) / (4) / Uddd
24. 7.45 (1, -1) / (2, -4) / (2, 6) / (-5, 0) / (-3) / (-5) / (1) / (6) / (1) / (-5) / dddU
25. 7.72 (4, 6) / (0, 2) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 5) / (-5) / (4) / (-5) / (-1) / (5) / (-3) / dUdd
26. 8.59 (2, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, 5) / (-1, 6) / (-2) / (-5) / (4) / (-1) / (3) / (1) / UUUd
27. 7.72 (-2, 1) / (6, -4) / (3, -4) / (-3, 3) / (1) / (3) / (2) / (3) / (-4) / (0) / dUdd
28. 7.81 (1, -3) / (0, 5) / (2, 3) / (-4, 6) / (-4) / (6) / (1) / (4) / (4) / (3) / dUUU
29. 8.50 (4, -2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 1) / (4, 5) / (0) / (2) / (1) / (2) / (-2) / (3) / dUUU
30. 7.77 (1, 2) / (2, -2) / (-5, -5) / (-5, -1) / (1) / (0) / (-4) / (-5) / (-4) / (4) / UUdd
31. 6.66 (4, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (0) / (-4) / (0) / (3) / (4) / (-2) / UUUU
32. 7.34 (2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-1, -2) / (6, 5) / (-3) / (-5) / (-1) / (5) / (4) / (3) / UUUd
33. 6.39 (-5, -3) / (4, 0) / (1, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-4) / (4) / (2) / (2) / (-5) / (5) / UUdd
34. 7.10 (-1, -4) / (-4, 4) / (5, -1) / (-5, 3) / (4) / (5) / (0) / (0) / (6) / (6) / dUdU
35. 7.20 (4, -1) / (1, 6) / (6, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4) / (5) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / (-5) / Uddd
36. 8.04 (3, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 2) / (-3, 3) / (0) / (2) / (-3) / (-5) / (6) / (-5) / dddU
37. 7.01 (-4, 4) / (-4, -2) / (-5, 0) / (-5, -4) / (5) / (-5) / (-1) / (-1) / (-3) / (-5) / ddUU
38. 8.26 (2, 6) / (1, 6) / (4, 0) / (0, 1) / (1) / (1) / (-3) / (1) / (5) / (0) / UUUd
39. 7.03 (5, -4) / (3, 5) / (-2, -5) / (5, 3) / (-1) / (-2) / (3) / (3) / (-5) / (-3) / UUdd
40. 9.36 (5, 1) / (6, 3) / (-3, -1) / (1, -3) / (6) / (1) / (-2) / (0) / (1) / (-1) / UUdU
41. 7.93 (3, -2) / (3, -5) / (3, 4) / (3, -4) / (-4) / (0) / (-2) / (4) / (-3) / (-5) / UUdU
42. 7.06 (2, -4) / (-1, 4) / (5, 4) / (4, 0) / (5) / (2) / (-1) / (-1) / (0) / (1) / dUUU
43. 6.87 (1, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (3) / (4) / (-2) / (-1) / (-2) / (-3) / UUUU
44. 7.97 (1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (2, 5) / (2, 6) / (3) / (-4) / (-3) / (-5) / (6) / (-2) / UUUd
45. 7.02 (-3, -4) / (-4, -4) / (-1, -3) / (3, -2) / (-4) / (2) / (1) / (-1) / (-3) / (0) / UUdU
46. 8.33 (4, 3) / (-1, 6) / (3, 4) / (-1, -5) / (-4) / (-2) / (6) / (-3) / (5) / (4) / UUdd
47. 7.61 (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 1) / (3, 1) / (-5) / (-2) / (2) / (-1) / (-3) / (-5) / dUUd
48. 7.05 (2, 1) / (4, 2) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (2) / (1) / (-1) / (-2) / (-5) / (3) / UUdU
49. 7.14 (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 1) / (3) / (6) / (6) / (1) / (4) / (0) / dUUd
50. (9.58) (0, -2) / (5, 3) / (-1, 6) / (-4, 5) / (-4) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / (-1) / (3) / dUUd


umber of times: 50/50
best time: 5.84
worst time: 9.58

current avg5: 7.69 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 6.99 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 7.65 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 7.36 (σ = 0.50)

session avg: 7.80 (σ = 0.76)
session mean: 7.80

All of these are PBs.


----------



## Toad (Apr 16, 2010)

Wat Maarten. Congrats!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2010)

do 100


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 16, 2010)

number of times: 250/250

best avg5: 4.01 (σ = 0.19)
best avg12: 4.46 (σ = 0.43)

best avg100: 4.96 (σ = 0.72)
session avg: 5.02 (σ = 0.79)

2x2. Ortega.  

(CLL is too many algs. I'm lazy about algs now)


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 17, 2010)

new PB avg12 on 2x2, i know about 22 CLL algs now

Statistics for 04-16-2010 19:38:53



Spoiler



Average: 5.54
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 2.38
Worst Time: 7.92
Individual Times:
1.	5.77	F2 U F2 U R2 F U R' U2
2.	4.53	U' R' F U R' F2 R U2 R U'
3.	6.97	U2 F U' F U2 F2 R F' U'
4.	(7.92)	R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U
5.	6.33	U' R' F U2 F' U R2 U2 F2 U'
6.	4.61	U R2 F' R2 F R' F2 R2 U
7.	4.61	F2 R' F' U F' U R2 U2 R' U2
8.	6.03	U2 R F' R2 F' U R F' R2 U'
9.	5.42	F2 R' F R' F' U' R' U R2
10.	(2.38)	R' U2 R' F U
11.	5.48	R' U2 R' F2 R U2 F'
12.	5.62	U R F' R F' R2 F' U R' U2


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2010)

New pb a5 for 3x3, 11.91. Very very nice average 
1. (10.92) R B' L R F2 L' B R F2 D L R' F B' L R2 B F L2 D2 R U' R B F2 
2. 11.72 U F' D L2 R U R U2 D2 F2 U' D B2 L2 D' L F' R F2 L2 R' U' L B2 R2 
3. 12.80 U L' U L U' L U2 F2 D F' L U2 B' U2 L R2 F2 B2 D F' U2 R2 B R' F2 
4. (14.87) D2 R' F' D' F' U' D' L' R' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' B L' D F' B2 D B L' 
5. 11.23 L R2 U D' L B2 D2 F U2 F2 R U' D2 B' U2 F R' L2 B R' L F2 U F' R2


----------



## CubeX (Apr 17, 2010)

*Nearly consistent sub-7 solves 2x2*

I'm nearly consistent in getting sub-7 in all my solves in 2x2!

Stupid DNF: I had a bad OLL which i hated... 

6.06, 6.17, 6.46, DNF(9.05), 6.42

stats:
number of times: 4/5
best time: 6.06
worst time: 6.46

current avg5: 6.35 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 6.35 (σ = 0.13)

session avg: 6.35 (σ = 0.13)
session mean: 6.28

Edit: I forgot to add that the method i'm using is Ortega... And i can't be stuffed learning Guimond (tried learning the first 8 algs from the 16 but failed) or CLL...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 17, 2010)

rickcube said:


> number of times: 250/250
> 
> best avg5: 4.01 (σ = 0.19) *3.99*
> best avg12: 4.46 (σ = 0.43)* 4.17*
> ...



I just did all of the stuff in red. I'm about 115ish solves through an average of 200. Ortega is fun!


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

wat.
number of times: 5/5
best time: 14.57
worst time: 20.11

current mean of 3: 16.73 (σ = 1.66)
best mean of 3: 16.26 (σ = 1.98)

current avg5: 16.73 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 16.73 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 16.73 (σ = 1.66)
session mean: 16.97

Individual times: 20.11, 14.57, 19.04, 15.17, 15.98


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> wat.
> number of times: 5/5
> best time: 14.57
> worst time: 20.11
> ...



Holy crap. I need to start doing some 3x3 again. Too much pyra


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 17, 2010)

50.43 PLL attack


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 17, 2010)

Woooooooooooo! Sub-20 Computer Cuber. Giggity!

stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.91
worst time: 1:00.57

current avg5: 21.06 (σ = 2.52)
best avg5: 16.78 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 20.04 (σ = 2.31)
best avg12: 17.70 (σ = 1.29)

current avg100: *19.77* (σ = 3.25)
best avg100: 19.77 (σ = 3.25)

session avg: 19.77 (σ = 3.25)
session mean: 20.13


Spoiler



23.36, 25.62, 19.52, 18.90, 14.91, 20.07, 36.63, 23.15, 19.28, 21.84, 16.33, 18.22, 19.19, 21.85, 20.44, 21.23, 18.38, 18.32, 23.92, 19.32, 23.40, 18.81, 17.02, 19.18, 20.68, 17.47, 17.33, 18.71, 18.05, 23.30, 16.49, 17.89, 15.06, 17.88, 16.35, 20.78, 16.11, 17.44, 20.31, 16.63, 23.02, 18.51, 18.05, 18.47, 18.89, 20.00, 18.45, 22.55, 21.71, 17.48, 16.81, 17.21, 21.91, 19.60, 17.58, 16.71, 20.87, 18.36, 17.07, 20.35, 18.08, 20.05, 21.92, 21.59, 25.27, 16.34, 16.83, 1:00.57, 19.03, 20.04, 17.91, 16.69, 19.76, 20.08, 17.45, 16.43, 19.95, 20.23, 25.06, 24.39, 17.72, 19.92, 20.08, 19.22, 18.07, 26.65, 16.12, 16.71, 20.83, 15.58, 17.62, 21.12, 22.62, 18.39, 20.32, 19.72, 16.27, 31.56, 18.87, 24.58


As you can see, I kinda dropped off around solve 70. I committed to the average of 100 at that point, and sort of lost interest because I was forced to do it instead of doing it just to do it. And it was all in one sitting because every time I click outside of the box the cube goes blank and I have to refresh the cube.

And I'm not even sub-20 yet on the plastic. And I didn't start computer cubing until I was averaging 25 seconds on the real one.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2010)

First sub-1:30 on megaminx  Really nice averages too, getting into the two digits now...

best avg5: 1:33.47 (σ = 2.24)
best avg12: 1:37.84 (σ = 3.81)
1:41.03, 1:41.91, (1:45.23+), 1:36.29, 1:36.56, 1:31.33, 1:32.51, 1:43.99, (1:26.11[CP skip]), 1:39.93, 1:38.20, 1:36.64


----------



## Truncator (Apr 17, 2010)

Yay


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

I NEVER practice 2x2
First avg 5 in a while
Sub 6 so it has to be a PB

Statistics for 04-17-2010 03:19:35

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.73
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 5.05
Worst Time: 7.05
Individual Times:
1.	5.66	U2 R U F' U F' R2 F' R
2.	5.05	R2 U' F' U' F' U R2 F'
3.	5.41	F2 U R F2 R2 F' R' U' R'
4.	7.05	F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R
5.	5.50	U2 F R2 U' F U' F U R2


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 17, 2010)

28.57 on 2x3x3.
2nd day with the puzzle. Still need to get used to it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, 11000 replies. Cool 

5:22.88 megaminx OH, nearly halved my previous time of ~9 minutes. I think I could do this a lot faster though, just have to work on technique a bit.


----------



## CubeX (Apr 17, 2010)

*First sub-6 avg of 12!*

I just got my first sub-7 2x2 avg. of 12- which makes this my newest PB...

5.40, 7.23, 6.66, DNF(7.63), 6.90, 6.30, 6.27, 5.65, 7.77, 6.98, 8.27, 5.92

number of times: 11/12
best time: 5.40
worst time: 8.27

current avg5: 6.89 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 6.49 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 6.79 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 6.79 (σ = 0.77)

session avg: 6.79 (σ = 0.77)
session mean: 6.67


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 17, 2010)

Did my first 4x4x4 solve today: had to look up three algo's...
2x2 centers by intuition; relative positioning error but managed to fix it.

Looked up simple 3 -dedge cycle algo (1)
Trying to set up so I could solve two dedges at once.

Using 3x3x3 4LLL to finish it off. Already spotted an upcoming parity error because I could not make a cross. Decided to act like it was not there and keep solving.

Resulting parity at end of solve: 
- To swap two opposite dedges
- Of which one dedge was flipped as well

Looked up alg (2) for opposite edge swap: swapped OK
Then looked up dedge flip: the algo found (3) fixed the dedge flip but also swapped it with the opposite dedge. DOH!
Perform opposite dedge swap again...
Solved Cube!

(1) l' U L' U' l
(2) r2 U2 r2 U2 u2 r2 u2 found in forum
(3) l2 B2 l U2 l U2 (x') U2 l U2 l' U2 l U2 l2 U2 (flips UF dedge) Dan Harris
didn't see that it was for use at OLL stage...

I guess I will stick to a minimal algo set up because still in the process of learning full PLL on the 3x3x3 and don not want to confuse myself too much.

Next: recording my first 4x4x4 time...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 17, 2010)

im sub-27 3x3. I wanna get sub-22 for nats


----------



## Novriil (Apr 17, 2010)

I got a 4x4


----------



## Owen (Apr 17, 2010)

3x3:

Average of 5: 31.35
1. (26.58) L' F2 B D U L U B' U D B U R2 D' B' F U L' R U D' B' R' F R
2. (43.00) B' D R2 B' L' U L R' B' D' U' R B U L' F' U' F B' U F D2 F' R U'
3. 31.80 D' L D' R' U' R' B2 R2 D' L R' U2 F2 D' B R U2 F2 D' U' F B' U D' B
4. 31.38 R' F U F D2 U' F2 D U R B D2 R2 B2 L2 D R' U L' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D
5. 30.88 F2 D L2 D' B L2 B2 D L2 F2 B' U' F B2 U F' D U L' D2 R2 B' R' D' U2 

With Butter Cream!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 17, 2010)

Did a 1 hour marathon with my friend (who I'm teaching Roux to). I had 112 solves and he had 74. Now my F-II needs new stickers, so I bought a half-bright set from Cubesmith.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 17, 2010)

4x4:
1:25.53, 1:31.05, 1:27.70, 1:47.13, 1:31.92 = 1:30.22 (σ = 1.82)

wow! I haven't practised this edge pairing for a long time and my miniQJ isn't so good yet. Still almost a PB average. And all solves had OLL parity..


----------



## Novriil (Apr 17, 2010)

!
I thought that FII isn't a very good cube when I took it out of the box.. now I think it's pretty good 
Full step: 9.70
scramble: L B' U' R' L2 B2 F' L D U F R D2 L' B2 R2 U' B2 D U' B2 U F2 B2 L' 

(I didn't see the easy x-cross in the inspection because a basketball game is about to start and I wanted to do an ao5 quickly before it)
cross: z2 y' u L R' y R u' R u' (7)
1st F2L: y2 U2 R' U' R (4)
2nd F2L: U y' R' U' R U' R' U R (8)
3rd F2L: y' U2 R U2 R' U R U R' (8)
4th F2L: y U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' (12)
OLL: U' R U *R' U R U2 R'* (8)
PLL: *R U2 R' U' R* U2 L' U R' U' L (11)

(possible cancellation in the end also )
total HTM: 58  lol.. so many moves but the solve flowed so nicely and very fast algs.
TPS: 5.979  I've never got so high TPS and so low time 

Crazy.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 17, 2010)

Did my first Pyraminx avg5 after learning a new method and getting a good minx =)

20.34, (23.00), (13.86), 20.88, 16.98, = 19.40 avg5 

I'm still pretty sloppy with the method, half-forgetting algs and such, but its really fun!


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 17, 2010)

4x4
Two +2s away from overall PB avg of 5... 

Average of 5: 1:19.14
1. (1:23.25+) F2 D R' r' L2 U B u2 D' F r' B R F' D' f B2 D2 f2 R U' r' U2 u' B' L2 D2 r' D2 u r' B2 U' D B2 u' F' B' L2 R
2. (1:03.01) U2 r2 L B R' F2 U r' D' U' f2 D B' R' u2 B' R r2 L' U' D F R L r' D2 L' F2 r' f D U2 R' U' r F2 D' f D2 F'
3. 1:19.73 R2 D' U' r2 U B' L2 f L u f' L R' r2 F' f L D r f u' B L2 r2 B' R u2 U2 B' u2 f U2 f r' L f2 U' f' r2 F
4. 1:22.12+ L2 U2 u D' R L' r' U f' L2 r2 f2 L2 f2 L u' R' D2 B U r u2 U' R u2 B' F2 r2 R' B R' B2 D B2 L' F u' R D2 R2
5. 1:15.56 R2 F D2 R' u' R' r' B2 U' D L2 F2 u' U2 f2 u2 D2 F L' U' R' D2 u' F2 u2 L2 B' r' B r' R' u' L2 f' R D B2 u' f' u2 

Still PB avg on stackmat and PB single (no parity)


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 17, 2010)

4x4 would be so much more fun if I had one that didn't suck so hard. Nevertheless, PB Average of 12: 1:10.56. One triple parity because you do OP once and PP twice. Idiot.
1:14.99, 1:09.76, 1:12.70, 1:11.75, 1:08.97, 1:06.90, (59.47), 1:11.17, (1:35.24), 1:10.44, 1:04.15, 1:14.75


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 17, 2010)

New 4x4 pb's. 

Cube: Mini QJ

1:27.72 single (PP)
1:37.67 avg5, 1:44.90 avg12

The single was my first solve sub1:30, and the avg5 was about 20 seconds better than my previous. I am very happy with these times


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 17, 2010)

Unintentional; bad times for me, but:

20.18
(20.28)
(20.02)
20.14
20.06

= .10 SD


----------



## Truncator (Apr 17, 2010)

Average: 16.92
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 14.81
Worst Time: 19.34
Individual Times:
1.	16.89	U2 L' U F2 U' L' R2 D' B F2 D U2 R D' L R' D' U' B F2 D' B2 R' D' U2
2.	15.00	U R' B U' L' U F2 L' R2 D R2 B2 F2 R' F D' U' F U2 R B' L2 D' B L'
3.	16.75	U B' R U2 F2 D R2 D U2 L' R' B2 L F U F D' U2 F' R2 B2 F D' U2 F
4.	16.11	D2 F2 U2 L' D' B L R D' U' B2 L2 D' U' R U B D B' F2 D' U B2 D2 F
5.	17.91	F' U' L' R2 B F2 L2 R B' L' R2 F2 D L U L' R2 F R U F2 D U' R' B
6.	16.70	L2 D2 B2 D' F' L D' U' F L' U L2 R' B' L' R' B2 D2 U' B' F' U L2 R' U'
7.	18.11	L2 U2 L R B2 L' R' U2 R D U L2 D F D2 U2 L' R D U B' F' L' F2 D'
8.	(19.34)	D2 B R' D' U' L2 R' F2 D2 B2 F D' U2 L R D' U B' F2 R' D' U L R' U
9.	16.09	D L' R2 D' U2 F' U' R' B2 F L2 R F' D' U' R' F' L R D2 R' B' D2 U2 B'
10.	18.42	R2 F2 R' U R B' L D' U2 L B L D2 U2 F' R F2 L2 B2 R D2 B' F R' B
11.	17.20	R B' D2 R' U2 L R' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 R2 B F' D' U L B F' D2 U'
12.	(14.81)	B2 F' L2 R U' F' U' B2 F' L' R2 D' U2 R' U B2 F2 L2 D2 U' F R B2 L' R'


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 17, 2010)

PBL time attack
9.12, 8.76, (8.40), (9.29), 8.74
8.87


----------



## Toad (Apr 17, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> PBL time attack
> 9.12, 8.76, (8.40), (9.29), 8.74
> 8.87



What algs and in what order?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > PBL time attack
> ...



The T alg, Y perm (3x3 alg), double bar, single bar, R2 F2 R2


----------



## Toad (Apr 17, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Not really all the PBLs... What about single bar on bottom or T and Y on bottom...?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Well W/e
I dont really care about those its still quite fast 6 algs in 8 secs


----------



## Escher (Apr 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



No, he's right. You just do all 5 types of algorithm to do a PBL time attack.

If you include T and Y on bottom, or single bar on bottom, you may as well also include T from other angles on U and D, single bar on DL, DR and UL and UR, double bar on F etc etc


----------



## Toad (Apr 17, 2010)

Escher said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Ok fair enough. It's not like it matters anyway, it's only a baby puzzle...


----------



## Escher (Apr 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Ok fair enough. It's not like it matters anyway, it's only a baby puzzle...



I will destroy you.


----------



## Toad (Apr 17, 2010)

Escher said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Ok fair enough. It's not like it matters anyway, it's only a baby puzzle...
> ...



Pahaha I knew this was coming... Haha I do like 2x2 actually, I'm just bad at it.


----------



## ianini (Apr 17, 2010)

I got a 13.36 on my Stackmat. I was puzzled.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 17, 2010)

Finally got an avatar. And yes I consider it an accomplishment.



Spoiler



Does anyone get it?


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 17, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Finally got an avatar. And yes I consider it an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



\( {_i}C_u \) = I see you.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 17, 2010)

ianini said:


> I got a 13.36 on my Stackmat. I was puzzled.



FUUUU, i just got a 13.37 single and I remembered this post, and I was like. FD:KFD:SK:LFSDLDFJSD

Bahahaha, that just made my day. 
xD xD xD


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 17, 2010)

I just got a sub-6 on Snake! (lol lame events)
Oh the time? 5.83.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> PBL time attack
> 9.12, 8.76, (8.40), (9.29), 8.74
> 8.87


This is pretty good practice.
8.44, 7.60, 7.95, 8.02, 9.03, 7.79, 7.88, 7.67, 7.85, (7.32), (POP), 7.67 => 7.99


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 18, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > PBL time attack
> ...



5.98, 5.96, 5.61, 5.63, 5.70 = 5.76

it is 5 algs right?


----------



## Escher (Apr 18, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> 5.98, 5.96, 5.61, 5.63, 5.70 = 5.76
> 
> it is 5 algs right?



Yep. That's quite fast; what do you average with Ortega?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 18, 2010)

Escher said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > 5.98, 5.96, 5.61, 5.63, 5.70 = 5.76
> ...



Just rolled this in an average of 12

Average of 5: 3.42
1. 3.52 F R' U F2 U F2 R' F U
2. (2.40) F U' R' F' R U F R2 U
3. (4.11) R U' R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U'
4. 3.18 U2 F2 R F U F' U2 F2
5. 3.57 U F' R' F' R F2 U' R2 

used CLL (one of 12 cases that I know) for a solve and another was OLL skip. I normally average just below 4.

btw the average was 4.02


----------



## Escher (Apr 18, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Just rolled this in an average of 12
> 
> Average of 5: 3.42
> 1. 3.52 F R' U F2 U F2 R' F U
> ...



Ah nice, that's pretty fast if it's basically your only method.

You can definitely get faster with Ortega, I know I and at least a couple others have sub 3 averages with it.

If you want, send me a PM and I can mail you back tomorrow and give you a bit of advice


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks 

 sub-3? I've only gotten less than a dozen NL sub-3 solves...

Yay =D good to know there's room for improvement, I was planning on learning CLL but seeing that I suck at making the first layer that's not gonna help a lot.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

First ever average of 300

Statistics for 04-17-2010 20:04:37

Cubes Solved: 299/300
Number of Pops: 11
Average: 26.64
Standard Deviation: 3.95
Best Time: 16.52
Worst Time: 46.11
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	22.39	F' U2 B2 F2 D B2 F' L' D U' B F L' R' D' U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' U' B L B
2.	30.41	F' D' L B2 R2 D2 L D U2 R' U' L' U' B' F L R D B L F' R2 D' R' F'
3.	26.99	B2 U' B2 F L B D' B' F R2 F D2 L' R2 B' F2 D' U' L2 R' D' F2 D2 R' B'
4.	24.63	U2 L D2 F2 D U B2 D' U' R2 D L2 D2 U' R2 D' U B' F2 L' B D2 U L2 R2
5.	44.35	B' F2 D' U' L B2 L U' L U' L' B2 L2 D' U L F' U L' R F' L2 B R2 U2
6.	28.78	B' F' U2 R D' U2 B2 F' L' R B' L U' L' U B D U2 B2 D' B2 U' F' R2 B
7.	30.91	B F2 U' L B F U' B' F L' D R D B2 F L B2 F2 U' B D2 U2 F2 L' B2
8.	27.06	L' D' L' F U2 B2 F2 D' U' F' U' L U' R2 B F2 R B' F L R' B' F2 D U
9.	28.17	U2 L2 D U' R2 B R2 U2 B' F2 U R' B' U2 R2 D R' D2 U' B2 F D' U2 B F'
10.	31.18	F2 D2 F D L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B2 F2 L R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 R'
11.	21.95	B2 D2 F2 D2 L F' D' B D' U L2 D2 U2 B U R' B F' U' L' R B D L D'
12.	28.51	L' R2 B D' U2 B2 D2 L2 R B R D F' R2 D2 U2 L' F' L B' D' U2 B2 U' B
13.	26.59	D' L' R' B2 L2 R2 B F D U2 B D2 U2 B2 U L2 F D' F' D' U F D U2 R'
14.	25.82	R' B' F' U' F2 U L' R2 U B2 U' F D R2 F L' D L R2 D F L2 B2 L2 R2
15.	23.49	L' B2 F' D2 F L' D F L R2 B2 L' B' F2 D' L R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F' U2 L
16.	21.56	B F' L2 B2 F' D B2 D U' L R2 B F2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R D' U' L2 B F2 R2
17.	27.99	F U2 F2 R F' D U B2 F2 D R2 D U2 B L2 R2 U2 F' D' L' D U2 F2 R2 D'
18.	25.28	D F2 R D2 B U2 B2 F R2 U L' R B F2 R2 B D U' R F' L2 U2 L R2 D2
19.	29.48	B L' F L' D' U' B2 R' D L' R' U L' R' B R B' U B R' B' F' L R2 B2
20.	27.53	L D2 L2 F2 D U2 L' R2 B2 R B2 D' B2 F L2 D U2 B' D' U L' R2 D' U F
21.	27.40	L2 B2 F' R' U B' F2 L' D U B2 D2 L' D B2 F2 R' B' F' L2 R2 U' F2 U' L'
22.	25.87	U' F' D L2 R' D2 L2 B F2 L D B' L F L' B2 R' D' B' L R2 B U B F2
23.	25.80	F2 R' D' U' B2 L' R2 F D' U L' F2 L R2 D2 B' L' U L R D2 U2 F R' D'
24.	28.65	B2 D' L B R2 U R D2 L2 R' D' U B2 L2 B L2 B' D' U R' B U' B' F2 D
25.	28.80	B2 U' L2 R D' U' L R2 F' U L2 U R' D B D B D' B' U2 L R U2 F L2
26.	25.08	L R2 B' F2 D B2 L' R F' U2 B2 F U L' R D U' L2 R B' D' U B' F' U'
27.	25.24	F L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F D F2 D U R2 D' F L' F2 D' U L' D' L R F' L R2
28.	29.51	B' U2 B' F' L2 U B' D2 B' F' D' U2 L' R' B2 L2 R D2 L' U B' D2 B F2 L
29.	28.29	B' F' L' R' U' L R B' F' R B D' F2 L' D' U' F' U2 L' U2 L2 R F2 R2 U2
30.	31.82	L' D' U' B' D' B F' U' R' B2 L2 U L B2 F2 U2 F' D2 U' B' F D U2 B' F
31.	23.39	D' U' L R D' U L2 R2 D L R2 F' R2 B2 F R2 D U' B2 D2 U2 R B F R'
32.	24.34	B F2 R2 B L2 B F L2 R' D2 B' F2 R F L2 D' U R2 D U2 F' D U' B2 F2
33.	27.84	D2 L2 R2 F' L2 D L' R2 B D2 U B F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 L R B' U' R2
34.	29.30	U B2 F D2 U' B' R' B2 F2 L2 R F' R2 D' F U' L2 R B2 L' R D' U2 L' F2
35.	22.86	D' U L2 R F D U' B' F2 L2 R' B F' D' U2 R' D2 F2 U' L B2 U' B2 F' R
36.	23.02	L' F' R2 F U B F' D' U L R2 B' F' L U L F' D U B F' L D2 R2 D'
37.	28.92	L' D L2 U' R B' D2 F' L F L' D' U L2 R B2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U' F U2 R'
38.	25.52	B' L R D2 L' B' F' L2 R B F U L2 R D' R F' D' B2 F R' D' F2 D F2
39.	28.38	U B R' F' R' B2 F' L R D2 U2 F' D2 R' D2 U R' B' U' B2 F U B' F R'
40.	23.36	U L2 B' L' D U L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B' F2 D2 R B' R2 B F2 R' D2 F'
41.	25.09	U F' L2 D' U' B F' L2 R2 D' L B U2 B F2 U L U L' D' L' R' B2 F' L2
42.	24.89	D' U2 B L2 B' F L' B' F2 L2 D2 B' F' L' D' U2 L2 B' F' R2 B' L' B F L
43.	24.96	U B2 R2 U' R D2 F' L2 U' F R B2 F' R B' R D' B2 L2 R F2 D' U' R2 B
44.	27.32	F2 L' B2 R' U' B2 F' R2 B U L' U L' R2 U' L B' F2 U L2 R' F' D2 U B2
45.	24.51	U' B' F' D U' F' R' D2 R U' L F D F L2 R2 B F' R' U' B F' L2 R' B
46.	29.37	D' U2 B U' F R' B2 F2 U' R F D2 U' F L R' D' U' B D' L' R' B2 L2 R
47.	29.10	L U B2 F2 R' D' F2 L2 R U B' D U2 B2 F D2 L D B R' U' L D B' D'
48.	28.29	D R2 F' L R2 D2 B' D' U L2 R D' L2 B' D2 L' U L2 U' L2 R' D' R2 D B'
49.	25.26	D' B' D2 U' R F' L' B2 R2 B' F L2 D2 U L' R2 D' U L R U R2 D' B D'
50.	28.62	D' U' L' U2 L' F L' D2 L' B2 F L2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 B' F U2 L' F D' B L'
51.	29.73	D2 U' B F L' R D2 U' F2 L D2 R2 B' F D' L R2 U F' R U2 B' U2 B U'
52.	30.30	D2 U2 L2 R B F2 D2 U B' D' U R D2 F2 L R B' D R' F' D L B2 F2 R'
53.	24.80	F2 D U' L R' U' B' L R2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 B' F' U2 B L2 B' F2 D U' B' D'
54.	31.66	D' L2 B F' L' B2 L2 R B U L' R B2 F L' R B' F L2 B2 F' D2 U R D2
55.	19.89	F L2 D' B' F2 D2 R F2 D' U' B L2 U B2 U R2 D' U2 B F D2 L2 R B2 F'
56.	30.28	L2 F U2 F2 R' D L' F2 U2 L2 R2 F L' D' U' B2 L B L2 B2 D' U2 R2 B L2
57.	27.77	L2 D B F2 D' B L2 R' B D B F' R2 B2 F' R2 D' U B2 F' L2 R2 D' U B'
58.	23.09	D U2 R' B2 D U L' B2 F2 R2 F R D2 U B2 F' R2 F L' R' B2 L' B2 L' R2
59.	28.52	F R2 B' U2 L R' F' D2 R B2 F' D2 U' F' L' R' F L R' U F' D' L' R2 U2
60.	26.16	L' B F' L' R B2 F' D U' R U R2 D U L2 R2 D' U' B F' L' R F2 L2 D
61.	27.68	L' R' D B U' B' F' U' B2 U R' D B F U L R' F L R' B' D2 L' U2 L
62.	46.11	L R2 F R2 B2 F' R2 B U L' B' U2 L2 U' R D' F L' R2 F' D2 U2 B2 F U'
63.	26.40	B2 L' R2 D B F2 L D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 L2 R U L D U L' D2 R' U2
64.	29.37	U2 L' R' B R2 B' D' U L2 D U' F D B L' F2 D2 U B' F' U' B2 F D2 B2
65.	19.04	B2 F' L' R' B2 F L2 D U' F2 D U L' F L' R' D' L2 D U2 F2 D' U L R'
66.	28.67	B2 F U F' D L2 R B' U' L2 R' F2 L R' B2 F' U2 R2 B D2 U' F2 D' R2 B'
67.	26.26	D U' R' U F2 R' U' L2 R' D' U' L' U2 B R B F D2 B R' B' F2 D U B'
68.	27.40	F' D F D' L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L R2 D R2 B' F D' U2 L2 R B2 L' B2 F L2 F'
69.	29.40	D U L2 R B2 F' L2 R' D' B2 L R' D U B' L B R B' D2 L R' F' U B2
70.	24.96	L R' D2 F' D2 U' B2 F L2 D R B2 L' U2 B' L R2 D U' L2 R D U' F2 R2
71.	32.52	F2 U F2 D L2 D2 L2 R U2 B' F2 D' U2 L' R' D2 B D B' L2 D' U2 F2 L D
72.	28.02	U2 F' D' L D B2 F2 R' D U' B' F L R2 U F' U2 L' B' F' U L R B2 L'
73.	25.27	D2 R2 F' L B U B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' L' R' D L2 R2 B2 U2 B F D2 B2 R2 D'
74.	28.30	D U B2 F2 U' L' R2 B D B' F' D' U2 L D U B' F2 R U2 L' R' B2 U' L'
75.	25.78	B F' L2 R D' L R' B2 F2 U' R D' B F2 D2 U' L F' D B2 D2 U' R' D' R'
76.	24.88	R2 B' F' D U2 B2 F' U' B F2 R' D' U' R D2 U2 B' F2 D2 L D' F R B2 R'
77.	28.85	L' B' L B F L R D2 U2 L' R' B' L B2 F' D2 L2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 D' R F'
78.	27.84	D U F' D2 U2 B U2 B F U' R2 U' L2 D' L' R B' F2 L' D' L2 R B2 F2 D
79.	26.06	B F' U' B' L B U2 B R' D2 L2 R' D U B2 L' B' U' B' L B U F D2 F2
80.	28.38	D2 F2 L R' F' D L2 F2 D' U' L D' R' D B2 F L' R B R' D' U' B' F2 U2
81.	23.70	U B F2 D U2 L2 R' B2 U L B F R' B2 R2 U R' U2 R' F2 L2 R B2 L2 R'
82.	26.41	B F2 U F D' L2 B' F' L' F U F' L' D2 L' R U2 L2 D' B2 F D2 B2 L2 U'
83.	25.50	B F' D U2 L' F' D' L' R' D2 F' R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F L' R' F' D' F D2 U'
84.	24.88	L' R' U L R' F R F2 D2 L' R' B2 F R F' L D' U' L2 R D2 U2 B' F L
85.	25.78	L' F R' B' F D' B' L R F D' R B D' L' D' B' L D L2 R2 U' F' R' U2
86.	28.76	D' B' R2 D2 U F' D' U' B' R2 D' F2 U2 L' R F2 L' R B' F U L2 R D U
87.	DNF	B F D U' L R' B' L B' F2 D' L R D2 U' F U' L2 U B2 D2 L U B F'
88.	25.25	U' F2 D' L D2 U2 B' L' R' U L2 B F L D F2 L' R' D2 U F2 R B' F' D'
89.	31.20	D2 B2 F D U' L2 D2 B' F2 L R D U' L B U2 L2 D2 U2 B' F2 L' D' R' D2
90.	26.88	D' U2 R D U B F2 L' R' B' L2 U L R B2 F' L' R U' L2 B F2 L2 U L
91.	29.14	L2 D2 U2 L R' U B F2 L' F U' B F' L' R' D2 B2 R' F2 L R' D U2 B R2
92.	22.35	D B' L U' L D2 F L' R D U' F' R2 B U2 B' F L2 R F2 L2 R B U' B2
93.	24.43	F' D2 U L' D' B' F U' B F2 D U' B L D2 L R' U2 B D' U B' D' U2 B'
94.	29.37	L R D' U B2 D' F' L' R' B' U2 R' D' U2 R B F R' D B F2 L R' D' L
95.	23.46	R B2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 R F R2 B L R' U L F' L D R' B' L' R D'
96.	31.71	B L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R B' F D' U2 R2 D' U B2 F' D' L D U F2 L2 R2 D' U
97.	28.87	B2 L' R2 B2 L2 R D2 U' B2 L B2 F2 D' L2 B L2 F' L R2 F2 D2 F' L R' B2
98.	28.65	B L' D' U2 B F2 L2 R2 D' B F' L R2 U' R2 F' L R2 F' L2 B' D' L' B2 L'
99.	26.94	F L' R' B2 L F' D2 U B2 L' U' B2 D U2 B2 F' L2 B' L' B' F' D B F' R
100.	26.08	L2 R' D' L2 R' D2 U R' D R D2 U' L2 R' B' U' L B' F2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 R
101.	26.04	L D2 B F' R' D L R' D2 U B D2 L R' B' D' U F D U B' D B2 F R
102.	26.52	B2 F2 L2 B F' D' U F R2 D U2 F2 L' R' D' B2 U' B' L2 D' U' L2 U' L B
103.	21.67	R D' B2 F L2 R2 U' R2 B' F2 D' B2 F L' D L R B2 L R2 D' B F' L2 R2
104.	25.32	L' R' B' D' U' R2 B F2 L2 R2 B F R U2 F L' B F L' F2 D' U2 L' F D2
105.	24.51	R U' R' B' L2 R2 D L R F2 D2 R' F' D' U2 B2 F' D2 U' L2 D L F' L' F2
106.	24.33	R2 B' F2 R2 B D2 F2 R U2 B2 F' L R B' F2 U2 R B' F2 D' U L' R' U2 F'
107.	23.08	R' B' F2 R2 F D2 U2 B' U R' U B' F' R' B' R D' U2 R U' R2 D' B2 F' U
108.	21.81	B2 F' L R' B' F2 R' U' L R B2 F L R2 B2 L R2 F L B U F R' D R
109.	40.53	B D' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 D B2 D L' B' F D L R2 B2 D R' D' B F R2 F U
110.	25.50	F L2 B' F' R2 F' R' D2 U' R D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R B' F' D L R2 D
111.	26.16	R' B2 L' R2 B2 F' R B' F R' U L2 R2 B2 F D' U2 R D B F L' R' D' L2
112.	20.12	B2 D2 U' R2 D U F D' U' F U' B2 F2 U2 R' B D' U' L D' R' D' L R' B
113.	32.73	L R D' U' B' L F L' U' R' U' L F2 L2 U F2 L R F U2 L2 B' U' L R2
114.	29.84	F D2 U2 L R U' F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 U B2 U' R2 B' F2 D U' B' U' R2 B F
115.	29.46	L' R' D2 U L' R2 B2 F2 L' R D2 U R2 D' U F2 D' F' U' F U' L2 D' U' B'
116.	25.98	F2 U L R' D2 B2 R2 U' B F U B L' R D' B2 U R B D U' F D U2 R2
117.	32.89	D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D F D U2 R' D U B' F2 L' R D' U L R2 B F' U R2
118.	25.19	U2 R2 F2 L R D' F' L2 R' B2 D' F2 L2 R' B' D2 U B2 D' U' B2 F' U2 F' D2
119.	22.26	U' L R B2 F2 L2 R B F2 R D2 U2 F' U B R2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 U' B' D2 U
120.	29.73	B2 D B F2 U' B F' R' B2 F2 D2 U2 F L R' F2 R F L2 R' B F2 L2 U' L
121.	29.79	B' F L' R U' L R U' L' D U' L B2 D B L' R' F R2 B2 D2 L U L F
122.	23.29	D2 R' F2 R2 B F2 D2 U R2 B2 R B2 F' D' U2 B2 F L B2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 F2
123.	23.80	F U B2 D' U B D2 U B' F2 D U R' B F D' R2 U2 L' U' R2 B' F2 L2 F
124.	28.20	L' R D U' B2 F' U L' R2 D U F2 D' L2 B F2 D' U L D2 U2 B U L' F'
125.	26.49	R2 F L R D F' D R2 D' U2 B' F2 R' D U' R B' L2 R2 B' F2 D2 B L2 R'
126.	27.35	L2 R B F2 L B' R U L' R B2 F' L' D2 U L' R' U' B' F' L B2 R2 B' D'
127.	30.18	B F' L R B2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 D2 U2 L2 F D' U B' D2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' L D'
128.	28.63	B' F' L' R2 U B' D2 B' F' L' R B R' F2 L' R B F2 R' B' U' B D2 U' F'
129.	28.92	R2 D' U F2 D2 U F2 L R U' L2 D' B' D U B2 D U2 L' R' D' B2 F2 D B
130.	21.97	D2 R B2 L R U' L2 R' F' D2 U F U2 F U2 B2 L' B' F L2 F D' B2 R D2
131.	27.67	U' L2 D2 U' B' L2 D2 U' B L2 D U2 B' L' D' B' L R2 F2 R' D U2 F' D L'
132.	28.59	U R D F L R2 D' B2 L R2 B2 L' U' F' L' R2 B R' F' D2 U2 L' R' D U'
133.	26.13	B D2 U' L' R' F2 D' U' F' L B L F' D2 L' B D' U' F2 L' R2 B U' R2 F
134.	24.18	U' F2 U' F2 L R' F' L' D2 R2 D2 F R' B2 L' R D' B' F U F D' U F' R2
135.	30.54	F2 D2 L U' B U2 L2 R' U' B' R' D' L R F' D2 U' B' F D U2 B2 D' B' U
136.	29.73	F U2 F U B2 D' L R F2 R2 U' R' D2 U' B2 F D' U2 L2 R2 U' L' B2 R D'
137.	23.12	L' D2 L R D2 U' L' F2 D' U B R2 B F' D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L' R2 B F' R' D
138.	26.31	D' U L R2 F R' D2 F' L R F2 R2 B F2 R D U B2 L' R2 D' U L2 R2 F2
139.	25.23	D F D2 U2 B D2 B' F2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 F' U2 R F2 D F2 R' B2 F2 D' L F2
140.	26.54	B F2 U R' D' B2 U2 B2 F' L F' D B2 R2 D2 U' R2 F' L R' D2 U L' R' B
141.	32.64	R' U2 B2 F L R' F' R' B' F U' B2 D' U' B2 L R B' F2 L R2 D' U L2 B
142.	26.23	D R' U B D F' D U R2 B' D' U' B' D B2 F2 D2 L R2 D B2 F2 L' F' U
143.	29.10	F D' U' L R' B D2 U2 L R B' D L2 R' D2 B' L R B' D U2 L2 R' F' L2
144.	22.29	L R U B D2 L F L2 D' U L R B F2 D2 U' L' R B2 U2 B' F D B F'
145.	27.58	L' F' D' U' L' U L' D U F L' B' F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 R' B F L' F2 D U'
146.	26.35	B' F2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B' R B2 F' D2 U' B R2 D U F' R' B'
147.	28.30	R2 F L' D B F' L' D' F2 U2 B2 L F U2 R' B F2 L F' D' U F2 D2 L B
148.	22.18	F' U2 F L R' F' L' R2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 F' R2 B R B R D2 B' U2 L' B F'
149.	26.37	D' U2 F' L' R D U2 R2 D U2 L R D2 R D2 F U B U2 B2 F' U2 B2 L' R'
150.	30.14	L B F U' F L2 B F R D' R' U L R2 D2 U B L R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U2
151.	22.80	L2 R2 D' U B' F2 L' U2 F' L R U L R B2 L R2 B' F L R2 D U2 F U2
152.	24.91	U L2 B' U' R U R' F2 L2 R2 U B2 F L2 D U L R B2 F D R U' R F'
153.	20.70	F2 L2 R U L' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 L' R2 D' B' L2 B2 L' R D2 B L D2 U
154.	27.37	D' R2 B' F U R2 D' F' D L' R' D2 U' F2 R F2 L' F2 U R2 F2 L R2 U B
155.	23.08	D L2 F D L2 D B' L D B D' B' U L2 D2 B' R2 D' L R' D2 U L' D U
156.	31.94	R' D2 R2 D2 L' R2 B D' U' F D2 U B' F' L' R' U2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L U L2
157.	22.42	L2 D2 L2 R D L2 R D R' F' D F L B' L' U B L' R' B F L B R2 B'
158.	24.97	L2 R' B L' F' U' L2 R2 D' U2 L R2 F' D L R' D F R2 F2 L' R D U R
159.	32.68	R' B2 F2 D2 U B F' L2 R' B2 F2 U' R' B F2 D' B F' L B' D U L2 R F'
160.	26.41	D2 U2 R' B' R' B2 F' L2 B' D2 F D' F2 D' U L' R' B D U L R' D' U B2
161.	27.36	F R' D B' F L2 R B2 F R D L D' U2 R2 D' U2 R' U R B' F' D B F'
162.	24.06	L' R2 U L R' B' F' D' U L2 R U' R2 F D' U R' D U B D2 B D R2 U2
163.	23.67	F' R D L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R' U B2 F2 R2 U L' D2 U2 F' D R F' D' L2 R' U'
164.	29.83	B' L' R B F2 L' B F' D2 U' L B D2 L' R D' U2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 L D'
165.	27.88	D F2 L R2 B' U2 F2 L D' L R F L' B2 D' L2 R' D2 U L' D' F L' R B2
166.	26.52	R' U' L D2 U L2 D U' B F2 L2 R D' U L B F' D U L2 R' B' R B' F'
167.	27.01	D2 R2 D' B' F2 D2 L2 R' D L R D2 B2 F L' B2 D2 U' R U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B
168.	24.00	B' F D' B' R2 B F R U B2 R U' B D U L' R B F2 L' R B' U2 B' F
169.	31.88	F2 U F2 L R' D2 F' D' U R U B L' D2 U F U' L' D' R' F L' R' B' D'
170.	25.95	L2 R2 D L' U' F2 U' R2 U' B' R U' F R' F U' L' D2 U L R2 D' B F2 D
171.	40.52	D2 U2 B2 F D U2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 L' R F R2 B F L2 U L U F2 L F' D
172.	22.48	B2 L2 R2 B2 U' B D' B' D U' L D' F' R' B2 F' L' D U B' F R' F' L' R'
173.	24.55	B R2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 D R' B2 F D' L2 B2 L' B F' U2 L R D' U2 L' R2 U
174.	22.60	L D2 U2 L B' D' R2 D U B2 F2 D U L B F L' R2 D2 B L B D2 L R'
175.	23.43	U R2 D U L' R2 D' L2 B' L F2 L2 U2 B L' R2 U F2 D' U2 L' R2 B2 F2 R
176.	31.63	D' R' B' F D U2 F2 U2 R' B D' B' L R D U2 L2 U' F' L' U' L' R D2 U2
177.	25.31	D' U L' D2 U B R F2 D2 U B2 L' R B D' R2 D2 B F' L D' B D U2 L'
178.	23.84	L2 B2 D2 L2 R D2 B L2 B F D2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 R D2 R' B F' R2 F' D
179.	26.89	D R2 F' D' U2 F' R F2 L2 R' D U L2 R2 B2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 L D2 L R' U
180.	31.28	B F' D B' F' D U B F' L D' B' U2 F2 L' B2 F2 L R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B F2
181.	24.34	U' B2 D2 U' R' D2 U2 L2 R D2 U B' F2 U F' R D' L2 F2 L2 D L' B2 D' U
182.	21.27	F' L2 R' F' D L2 R2 D2 U L R2 F2 U2 R' B D' L R2 U R B F D2 U2 F2
183.	26.08	D U2 R2 B' U' L' B2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 B F' D' U2 L' F' R2 B L2 U L' R2 U2
184.	21.27	L' R D F' D L' D' U' F' R' D2 U L2 R2 D' U B F' D F U F' L2 R' F2
185.	23.90	D2 R2 D U L' R' F' L D' U' L R U' F2 L' R B2 F D2 U F U' F R' F2
186.	16.52	D' U' L R' U L R D R' U2 L U L' R U' B F L2 R2 D U2 R' B' R' F
187.	22.31	B' F L2 R B' F2 L R' D2 L D U L' R U' B F L' F D U' L' B2 F2 U
188.	25.02	U' L2 D2 R2 B' D2 U B2 F R U L2 R' B F' L' R2 B2 U2 B2 F L F R' F
189.	30.72	R' B' F2 D' U2 L2 F' L' D U F R' F' D2 L R' D2 B' R2 B2 F D2 L F' U'
190.	20.82	D' R' U' L2 R' D' U2 F U' L2 R' D2 L2 R U' F L' R' D' U L B' F2 D2 F
191.	29.17	L D L2 R' D' U2 L D' B L D2 L' R F' L2 R2 F' L R' B2 U' F' U B' D'
192.	24.80	L' R D U2 B' L' R D2 B2 D2 U' L F2 D' B2 F L2 R' F2 L R2 U2 F' L2 U'
193.	28.20	D L D' U F2 L U B F2 L2 R B' F' L R2 D U' F' L B2 L D' R B D'
194.	24.33	L' R' F R' D2 U' L' R2 D' U' L' R2 U L2 R' F U2 F U' L' R2 D R' U2 B
195.	20.69	L R B L R2 U2 R2 B2 D U' B' L' B' F2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 L R U' R2 D' F'
196.	45.12	L' F U R' D2 L B' F' L' D2 U' L R' B' D2 B F' R2 D' U B2 D R D' U
197.	29.01	L R F' U' L R F' R' B L' F2 D' U F D B' L' R' F2 D2 U2 F' D B F
198.	29.64	U' B' F' U' F2 L' R2 U L2 F D2 U' L' R U R D2 B' F' R' B2 F L2 R' B2
199.	30.94	B D2 U R' F' L2 R B' F L' B L' R' U R' U' R' F2 D' B D' U' F2 R2 D'
200.	23.17	D' F R D' B2 F' U2 B R2 F' U L2 D U R2 B' F U2 F' D U B L2 R2 B2
201.	28.23	B2 D U' B2 L D' U2 B2 U2 B' F2 L D2 R' B U F2 L B D F U2 R' U L
202.	27.06	B' U' B L2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B F' L' R' D U2 R U' F D2 U2 B' D2 R'
203.	30.66	L R' B2 D R2 D U L2 R B' D2 F D' R B2 R2 F' U B2 F L R2 D2 B2 F2
204.	31.69	F' L' R' B' F L' D' U L D2 U2 R B' F2 L' B L' R2 D' B L' B' L F L2
205.	26.45	D2 U2 L' D U F' D2 U' B2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 F R2 F2 L' R2 B2 D' B F2 D2
206.	23.13	L' D U2 B2 F' L' R B' F R U B' F2 L2 R' F U' R2 B F' L' B' F' U' B
207.	25.98	D B D' U L R' D' U2 B2 F' U' R2 U2 B2 F R2 B' F2 D B2 L' R' F' L2 R'
208.	24.10	D' U F' U F D B U2 L' R2 D U B' D2 B F' U R B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L'
209.	31.13	L' D' U B2 F L D U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 B F L R2 F D U' F2 L' R2 B2 F'
210.	25.07	U B2 F D2 U B2 U' L B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L R D B' F2 U L R F2 D R' D'
211.	24.62	D' R F' D' U' L2 D' U2 B2 F D2 U B2 L' B2 F L2 R2 B2 R F' D' U' F' R'
212.	29.37	B2 D L R D R' F2 L B2 F' D U' L2 R2 D L' R2 B2 D L R B F D2 U
213.	27.84	U2 F2 U2 B' F2 R2 U B' L R D2 U R B R B R' D U F R B' D' U2 F
214.	20.57	L F' U F R' D' R' D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' F' R D' L F' D2 B2 F2 D' R'
215.	27.03	B F U B' D U B F2 U2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 B' D B2 D B F
216.	24.42	R2 F' D' F D R2 B2 F' R D2 U R2 B' L2 B F2 D2 R' F' L2 R2 D L B D'
217.	23.16	D L2 F' L U B F D2 U2 R' B D U' F2 R B L' R' D2 U2 B2 L' R' B R
218.	22.48	L R' B' F R2 B' F2 D2 U L R B2 F2 D U' L R U2 L R U' L R' D' F2
219.	25.81	U2 B D' U L2 B F2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 R U B2 L' D' R D2 R' B' D R' D2 F2
220.	40.26	U2 L' F' L' U2 R F U B F' R D2 U' B' F2 L2 R B2 F2 D U2 L U2 B2 F
221.	23.92	R D F L' R' D2 U L D' U' F' U2 L R F U L R F' U2 B F2 U2 B R'
222.	23.16	D B F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D' L' R F' D U' L2 R2 B' R' U' R2 B' L' D' U L2 D2
223.	25.95	B2 D L' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 B2 F R2 F2 D U2 L B' U' L' R2 F' R' F D2
224.	24.02	D U B2 F' R D2 U2 F' D2 U' B2 L B2 U' L2 R' D U2 L2 R F' L2 B2 L2 R'
225.	22.82	D2 F2 R B' F2 R2 B' R2 B R D2 U2 B' U2 B' F' D2 U R2 U R' F' L' R U2
226.	29.65	L2 R' D L2 R' B' U2 R2 D2 L' R U2 L B2 F2 L' R' F2 U2 F' U' B' F L' D'
227.	21.31	F D2 U L B2 L D' U2 L R' D' U2 L2 B F L2 F2 L R' B2 L' R' B' R2 D
228.	24.42	U F L2 F2 L R' D U L R' D' F' R2 B' F' U' R2 D' F R' U2 B' F2 U' R
229.	20.28	F' U F' L F D L2 B F' L R2 F' U R2 D U' L2 R B' D' U' R2 B2 F' D2
230.	17.80	L R' D2 B U' B F D' U' B2 F U2 F R D' U L' D2 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' U'
231.	24.15	U2 B F D R' U' F2 D' U B' R2 D2 F R D2 U2 L' R2 D U' R D L' R B'
232.	24.96	F2 L2 B F' D' U' L R2 F L2 F L R F D2 L D' B F R' D' B' L2 R2 B
233.	29.22	B2 F L2 R2 D' U R' F' D U B2 F D L' R F L' R2 F L2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2
234.	31.80	U2 B' D' L' R' F D' U F L' D' U B2 U2 L' R2 B F' U2 B2 F' D L' B F
235.	26.58	R' D U L R' U B' F' U' B' F2 D' U' L B' D B F' L2 D' U' L' D' U2 F
236.	23.19	D2 B2 D B' F2 D U' F' L' D2 U2 L2 B L R2 B2 D U R D F' D2 B L' F2
237.	26.13	B L B2 R D2 U2 B2 F' D U' L R' B' F2 U' L2 U' B' R B D U B' L B2
238.	26.94	D2 U2 L2 B L' B F D2 U' L2 R B2 D' B2 F D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U B F2 U' B2
239.	30.69	B2 R' D U R' U L R' F2 D B F' U R' B F' U' F' L R D' U2 B2 L' R'
240.	24.87	B' D U2 L2 R F U2 L2 D U2 L' F' U L' R D' U L2 R' B D L R2 D2 F
241.	27.62	D' L' R' B' F' L D2 F' R B2 F2 L R2 D U' L' U2 B U R U' B2 F2 R' D'
242.	24.25	U' B' D2 B2 F2 L R D U L' R B2 L D2 U F2 L' U' B2 U F L2 D U2 R
243.	23.73	B' F D2 L2 R D B' F2 R F D' U2 L' U B' F2 L2 R2 U L U L' R F' L
244.	19.99	D U' B F' L B2 L D B F U' B F D2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 B' U' L D' L' R2
245.	24.87	D' U2 L2 U' R2 B' F U2 L' F' R2 F D2 L' R' F D2 B F U B2 L' F' U' B'
246.	26.19	D B' L2 U2 L R D B2 D' L' D' B F2 L' R' B' L2 U L B' F D2 U L2 R
247.	25.63	U' L2 R' B D2 B' F D' U' L2 U L R2 D2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 F D2 U' R2 D U
248.	22.35	L R' U2 F L B F U F2 U' B' D' U2 B' F2 D B' F R D U B2 U L2 R2
249.	25.89	L B2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' F' D L B' F D2 U L2 F' L' R' U B' U2 F D2 L2 R
250.	24.84	F R' B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L D U2 L2 R B2 F2 D U2 B' F R' D2 B' F' R' F R'
251.	25.14	L' R2 U F U2 B2 R F' U' B F' D2 U2 L D U' L R U' B L2 F L' R2 F
252.	31.22	D' U F' R' B' F' R2 D2 U2 R B' D U2 L' B2 F2 L U' L R2 B' F R B2 F2
253.	20.03	D' B' F' U B F' U2 F' R' U L R F L B L2 F2 L' R F2 D' L' R B2 U2
254.	21.99	B' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L' R2 F' L F' L D L' B' F' U' R' D' U2 L2 R2 U R
255.	27.11	R' U2 L' R' D2 U2 B D' L' R B F2 U2 L2 R' F L R2 B F2 U B U2 L' R2
256.	26.13	D U2 B2 D2 R B2 U2 L2 R D' R B2 F' R2 U2 B F L R' D' U B2 D2 U R2
257.	24.22	L D' F' D2 U F L2 D2 U2 B' F' U B' D2 R2 D B' F' U' F2 L2 R B' D' U'
258.	25.80	D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' B' R' U F2 L' B F D2 U L2 U B R' D' U2 R' B2 R'
259.	28.85	D2 U2 B U L' U' F2 L' D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 L2 R' B F2 D' U B' D2 L' F' R
260.	25.50	L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B F' L2 R D2 B D U L2 R2 B2 F L F' D2 B' F2 R B2 F'
261.	28.66	R D' B' F U L2 R2 U2 L B D U F2 D' R' B2 L2 D L2 D' L' R2 F U L
262.	26.41	F' R D2 L' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L R' B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D U' L' B2 U L2 R2 D' F
263.	29.42	R' B2 L D U R' D2 L D' U2 L' D2 L' R D2 L R' B L R F' L R2 B2 U2
264.	28.78	U' F D2 B2 F D' F2 D' L R2 D2 L' U' L' R' U2 F2 L R D2 U B' F' L F
265.	23.12	L' U' L' R' D U' L2 F' L2 R' F R' U2 B' F2 L' D2 U' R B2 F' L R2 D U
266.	23.63	L R F' R2 B L2 R' F' U' L' D F2 U2 L' R2 U' F2 D2 B L2 B2 F' L' D L
267.	24.52	L2 F R B2 F U' R D' R2 B' F' L' D' U2 B L R B F' L U' L2 R' U2 L'
268.	24.68	L2 R B' F2 D' B' F' L' R' B2 U2 B L' R2 F' L2 B L2 D F' R' D U' L' F2
269.	26.50	D' U R2 B' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U B F' L2 U B' D2 L R B F'
270.	22.08	U2 B' L' R B2 L D U' L' R' U' B' U L B' F L' R2 B2 F L2 R2 U' F' D2
271.	27.49	D U2 B F' R2 D U2 B2 F2 L' U' L2 R2 B L B2 F D' U' B2 L' D' U' B R
272.	28.07	D2 U B2 R2 B2 D U L D L2 B F D U2 R' U L' R2 B2 F D2 R' B2 F2 R2
273.	32.39	D2 L2 R' D B D' U B2 L2 R2 B' F R U' F' R' B2 R' F D' U F' U' B' L'
274.	24.60	R B' L D' L R' B R2 D2 U' B' D U2 L R2 D' R U' F' D' U2 R2 D' U F
275.	25.81	F' D U2 L' R B2 F' R' B F' L' D2 U2 B F2 U2 B D B D2 F R' U' B2 F'
276.	23.58	D2 R D2 U2 L R2 D' U' R U B2 R D L R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B' F' R2 F' R2
277.	37.20	L' R' D' F' R2 B2 F' R' U' L2 B' D L' U' B L F D L F2 D2 B' F2 D B
278.	22.04	L B2 F2 L2 D2 B' D U' R' B' F' L' U2 R' D L' F2 D U' R D U2 B' F D2
279.	29.91	B U' R2 D B F' L R2 B' L' R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 R F' R U2 B F2 L' B' R2
280.	41.43	U' B2 F' D2 U' B' F2 R B F R2 U2 B2 F L' F L2 B R2 D U' L2 D2 F2 R2
281.	28.79	R2 F2 R B F2 U' R D B' F2 L2 R U2 B L R' F2 U' B F' R' U R' B U
282.	25.71	D' U B2 U' L' B F' D U2 F R U2 B' F2 R' D2 F2 U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 R D'
283.	25.41	D' U L' R2 U2 L2 D' U' B F L2 B' F2 L R B' F' L2 D B2 U' F2 R D2 U'
284.	29.30	D2 B2 F U R U' F2 U F L R2 U2 L B F2 D L2 B F R B' F2 D L' R
285.	19.89	B F2 U B2 L2 B2 L U' B' F' L2 R2 U2 B2 F L R2 U B' D U2 F U2 B L2
286.	28.20	B' F' D2 U2 L' R2 B2 D U2 L2 F U2 B L2 U2 L' R B2 F2 L R' F' U2 L' R'
287.	24.52	F2 L' F2 L2 B L2 U L R U L' F2 U' L2 R' U2 L2 B2 L2 R' D U L R' U
288.	28.31	B F2 U L2 B' L2 R F2 U F L' U2 R D' R' D' B F2 R B F' D U2 F' L'
289.	27.90	B D2 L2 U R F U L2 B F' L' D' U2 F' L U' B2 U' L R B F2 D L' U
290.	28.65	F2 L2 R2 B2 L' R F2 D U' R D' L' R' B' D' L2 D2 B2 F2 L R' B' F R' D'
291.	23.65	L2 F2 D' L D' L F U L R' F' U' L U' L2 F' D B' F' R' B2 L R2 F L
292.	26.67	B2 U2 F' D2 L2 R D2 R' B2 F2 D' U L' B' R2 F D' U L2 D2 U L' B2 R2 U2
293.	24.64	U L' R2 U B L2 U2 L R' F2 D F2 L' D2 F D' L' U2 L D' L R U2 L R'
294.	25.05	B F D U2 L2 R' B' F' R2 B2 U R B D2 U' R2 D B' F2 R' B' F D U R'
295.	23.64	B' F' R U L B' U B R2 D2 R B F L2 R2 F' D2 L' D2 U' F D U' B2 R2
296.	26.71	L' R2 B2 F' D' L' B F2 U B D' B2 D' U L' R' B F L' R2 U2 B' R2 B F'
297.	23.16	L' R' B R' D' F2 R2 F' D' U' R2 B F2 R' B' R2 D2 U2 B' F L U F' L B2
298.	26.96	L2 R2 D B2 U2 L R2 D2 U' L2 R D U2 F2 L2 R' U L R' B' L D U2 L B'
299.	27.43	B' F U2 L' R' B' F U2 R U2 L F2 L R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 U B F D' F L'
300.	24.28	L2 U B' U' B' F' U F U L R D2 U2 B' F D' U2 B' L R B F2 D' U2 B'



Next comes average of 500, 750, and 1000... only if my mom doesn't shut the computer down. Is there even a way to save CCT???


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Next comes average of 500, 750, and 1000... only if my mom doesn't shut the computer down. Is there even a way to save CCT???



Yeah, make yourself a profile through Config, then all solves will be saved unless you delete them.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Next comes average of 500, 750, and 1000... only if my mom doesn't shut the computer down. Is there even a way to save CCT???
> ...



Yeah... I figured that out after about an hour of digging around for a way to do that.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 18, 2010)

16.38 avg 12 (3rd best ever)

First ever square 1 averages!
avg5 - 1:18.87
avg12 - 1:30.87


----------



## Truncator (Apr 18, 2010)

17.50 ao100:


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.50
Standard Deviation: 1.63
Best Time: 12.97
Worst Time: 20.97
Individual Times:
1.	15.94	F' U' F2 D' R' D' R B' D2 U' R' D U' L' R2 B' F2 D2 U' F2 D' R' F R' B
2.	17.19	B F' L' R D U2 F R2 B2 F' L' R B' F' R B' D' L2 D' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2
3.	17.70	D U' B F' R' U F2 R D' F' L D' U B2 F L R' B' F L' D2 B2 F2 U' B'
4.	19.14	D R U2 R' U L' F' D2 U L2 B' F L2 F' L' D L' U2 R F' L2 F' L' D' B
5.	18.05	D' L' D2 U L R B2 F L2 R2 U' L2 R F2 L' D R' F U L2 D B' U R' D
6.	17.22	B' U' B' F' R' D2 B2 F' D2 U R F D2 U B' L2 R D' U' F2 U L' B2 U' L'
7.	18.00	L R' F2 R U' F' D2 U2 L' R' B' F2 L' R2 B' U2 R2 D' L' U' L R B2 F2 L'
8.	20.53	L U' B2 L2 R2 D F U F2 U' R2 D' L' B L D B' L F' R B2 F D' L2 D2
9.	18.00	F L2 F L2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 U L D U F L R D2 U' B2 L2 R' U L R' D2
10.	12.97	L' U' B F2 R' B L' D' L2 R U2 R' F2 U' B' F D2 R U2 R B' F R' U R'
11.	18.56	U' R2 F L' R' F U' B F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B' D' U' L R' B D' U' F L' R
12.	18.34	L F D U' L R U2 B2 D2 U' B2 F L2 R' D' B2 R' B2 F' U' F2 U L2 B2 U'
13.	18.06	B' F2 L2 R B' U R2 B' F L B2 F D' B U' B2 F' L R2 B2 L U L2 D' B2
14.	18.97	B D' U2 F' L' R2 B D' L2 B' R B F U B2 L B2 F D' F U2 F2 L2 B' R
15.	17.19	B' F' U2 B' F D' L' B D U L2 R' F' D' U' L2 R' F2 U' L' U2 L F2 D2 B2
16.	19.11	D' B' F' L' R2 D U F' L2 B2 D2 U' L' B' F D2 F' D' U' L' U2 B2 U2 L R2
17.	16.48	B' R' D U' R D2 U B F' D' L' R2 D' U L2 R D2 U L' F2 L D2 U' L' F2
18.	18.67	L2 B D L B2 L R F' L D' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 L U' R U' F U2 F U2 B F2
19.	18.11	U B2 F' L' R2 B2 F D L R' F D' R2 F L' B F U L2 D U2 B F U2 R
20.	15.61	D B2 F' R' F L R' D F2 R B' U L' F2 U F2 R2 B L' R U' R' B2 U2 F
21.	17.09	D' L' R F D B F R2 B2 L' R B F' L2 F2 D' B' F2 R' F D L2 R2 F U
22.	19.80	D2 U' B' R U' F L2 D' U' L' F' D U' B2 F L' D L R' B R2 B' L' R B2
23.	17.50	R2 F D2 U' B F2 D2 U2 B' F D' F L2 F' L D2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U B L2 R2
24.	18.48	L D2 B' U' L B' U' B2 U F2 D' B' F R2 B2 F2 D R2 B' U' F U2 B L B2
25.	14.80	B F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D F R' F D2 U' R B' D2 B' F L2 R2 U
26.	20.39	F2 U R F' R2 U B' D2 B F' L2 R U' B F U' F' U R U2 R2 D U B' U'
27.	14.91	D B' F2 L2 R U' F L' F' L' R U F L2 R' U2 L B' F2 U' R2 B' F2 L' R'
28.	18.64	R2 D U' L' D U2 L2 D2 U2 F U' B F U B' F' L' R F2 D' B' L2 R D2 B
29.	16.25	U2 B' F2 R D' U L R B U L2 R2 F' L2 D' R D2 B2 D2 R D' L U L U2
30.	17.34	U' L' U2 R2 B' F L2 R' D2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L' R2 F' U B F2 R' F2 R D2 B'
31.	19.70	F2 D U' F2 L B' F R' D2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 F2 R' U B F2 D B2 R' F L2 D2
32.	16.84	D' U' L2 R B' F L2 R2 D' U2 L R2 D2 F D U2 B' F2 L' D B2 L' B F2 D
33.	18.81	L2 R' D' F2 D2 R' U2 R' D U2 L B2 F L R B F' L R' D' F2 L B' F L'
34.	16.77	D2 L2 D L2 U' L R2 D' B2 R D2 B' F2 D' U' B' L2 F R' U L2 U2 R2 D2 U'
35.	18.28	L' R' F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L R D2 U2 L' R D' U2 R' U' B' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B
36.	15.69	B' F' L R' B F2 L2 B2 F' R D U' F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' U B F2
37.	19.86	R D L' R D' U R' B' F' R B L' D' U' R' F' D2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B F2
38.	16.92	B L2 R' D' F' L2 D' U' L2 R2 D L F' R2 U R' B2 L' U B2 R2 F' U2 B F'
39.	16.31	B2 F L' R' D' B D U2 L' R U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F L' R' D' L2 R B D B2
40.	18.06	D U2 R2 B F2 L' R' B' F' D' U' L2 R D U F U2 R' F' D2 F R' B2 F U
41.	20.28	L R' F L' R2 B L' D2 F2 L' D B2 F U B' L2 D2 B' D' R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2
42.	19.38	L B2 D U2 L2 R D B2 U R F D2 U L2 R2 D B' L F' U B L2 R D' U
43.	19.06	F U L' R F D B2 F2 U2 F L2 R D2 U2 F' L' R B' D2 U' B' U2 F' D F2
44.	15.59	U R2 B' L' R' B F L' R' B2 F' D U L' R B F D2 F L R' U2 L2 R' B
45.	16.47	B2 U L2 U2 L F' D' B L' R' U' L' R' B F2 L2 R' F' U2 B' D F' D2 R2 U
46.	16.50	F2 D2 B2 F D' R' U' B' L B' F2 L2 R' D' F' D U' B R' F L' R' B' F2 L2
47.	18.28	L B D B' D2 U L R2 B' F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L R2 D U2 L R B2 F2 L2 F2
48.	17.67	D' B' F D' U2 B U' B2 D' U L' U2 L' D' U' B F U2 L2 R B' F2 L' B' F
49.	18.62	B' D2 F D' L' R D' F' D' R2 F' U L' F2 D L2 R F' D2 U2 L B F' L F
50.	18.17	L2 R U2 F' R2 F R2 U' B2 U' R' B F2 L2 R D U2 L D2 B' F2 U2 L R2 B2
51.	18.42	R F R2 U2 B F2 D' U L' R2 U2 R2 B F' R2 B' F' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F R'
52.	19.38	F' D' L2 U' B F R' U B' R F' L R F L' R' D L' B F U2 L U L F'
53.	20.41	D2 U B2 D' L D U2 B2 U R2 D' U' B F' L D' U R' D' L' R' F2 R' F2 D'
54.	17.78	D U2 F2 R' F2 R U' L' B2 F' D U2 B R' D' U2 R' D' U B2 F2 L2 B' F' U'
55.	18.66	U' L' U B F2 R D' U L2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' L R F L2 R' B' U' L' R2 U2 R'
56.	14.70	B' F L2 R' D2 B2 D' F' R D B U B2 D U B U L R2 F' R U2 L' R U'
57.	15.44	F D2 U2 L' R D2 U2 L R U' L' U B' F' L2 R' U' R' U' B D' F2 U B U'
58.	17.06	B' R2 F D' B2 F' D U2 R B2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 L' F' D L2 R2 U B D2 U' L'
59.	16.02	U2 L2 F L2 R2 D' L' R U2 L' D F2 D L2 F L R U F' D' B' D U' L2 R2
60.	16.55	R2 B' F L' R2 F' L' F' U L' D2 U' R2 B' F' L2 R' U F2 L2 B2 F D' R2 D
61.	17.09	U2 R F' D' L' R B2 R B2 F U R' D' B2 D U F D R U R2 B F' R2 F'
62.	15.52	F2 R F2 R2 F' L' B2 F2 L2 R D' L2 R2 U' R' D' U' F2 L R' B' U2 F' L2 R'
63.	14.98	L2 D' L' B F2 R B' F U B F U B' F2 R B' F L' D R2 D2 U B2 F L'
64.	17.31	U L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' D B D L B F' U2 L' R2 U F D2 B D L' R' B D'
65.	15.48	F' L2 U F' D B2 L R F L' B' F2 L' R B2 F2 U' R U F' U B U' F2 D'
66.	17.22	D2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' B F2 D U2 R F2 D2 U2 B2 D U' B2 D B2 U2 L2 R2
67.	14.34	R2 D2 U2 L B' L' R B2 F' D' U F2 D L' D2 U' R B L' R D2 U L' D' U2
68.	17.27	L R U2 L' D2 F2 D' U2 R U2 R D' U' L2 D B2 F L' R' B2 D L F' L2 R'
69.	20.64	B F2 L' R D2 B F' L2 R2 F' R D2 B' F' L2 B' F D' U2 L' D2 L' D2 U' R'
70.	15.17	B' R D R2 B F' D L2 R D' F2 L' B F' D' L' R U L2 R' B F R2 D2 U'
71.	17.42	D2 U' F2 L U B D L F' L2 R B' L2 R' F2 D2 B D' F2 L B F L2 R2 U2
72.	16.70	B F2 D U L' R' B' D' U L' B F U L D B2 L2 U L B' F L' R2 U2 B
73.	18.44	F D' L2 B2 F U2 F' U2 F D U' F R' U2 L' D U B2 F2 D2 U2 B L' R' F
74.	18.45	R2 D U' F D' L2 R F2 D2 L R2 F' D2 U' L R2 B' F L R' B L R2 B F
75.	15.94	D B2 F2 R U2 L2 R' B L2 U' L R B' F' D2 B2 D2 U L' R' D' U2 L2 U2 B
76.	16.98	F L' B' D2 R2 D2 U L' R B F2 L F D U2 F' R2 B2 F L' U' L R2 F2 L2
77.	15.27	B2 L' U2 B' F' D2 R D' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' U' L' R2 F' L' R' D2 U2 L2
78.	16.47	L2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F R' U2 L' F D2 B L R2 B D U F' D2 U'
79.	15.81	R' D F L2 D2 B2 F' L B' D2 U' F2 D' U' L2 R2 B' R D' U2 L D' L R' F'
80.	17.72	B' L' R D2 L U' F2 D' U2 L' R2 B' F' R' B' F' U2 B' L R2 D' R U' B' R2
81.	19.45	B' D U2 R F2 U B2 F L2 B2 L B F2 D2 U' L' B' L' R2 D R' D2 B F' R2
82.	17.84	R' F2 R2 B U' B2 F U2 B F D2 F' L R' D2 B2 F' L R F R U' R2 F2 U
83.	20.97	D U' B2 F2 R F' R' D U L2 R' F U2 L B2 R' B' F2 D2 U B F2 R D U'
84.	20.17	L R F L' D B2 L' R' B' F' L2 D L' R2 B' D U2 B2 L' U2 F' R U L2 F2
85.	18.20	L R U' R' U' L' B' F2 R' U' F' D' B' D' B' F' U' B F' D2 R B' U B U
86.	18.89	R2 D U2 R' B D' U' F' D2 U' R D L' R2 D' B2 F' D2 U2 F L' F2 R' D2 U
87.	17.76	D' F' D2 U L' R B' F R' D L B2 F2 L R2 U' R' D2 U L2 B2 F L D' B2
88.	14.48	D F' U' B' F L2 D U2 F U' B2 F L2 D2 U R F' D' U F D' U B2 U' R
89.	15.92	U R D U' B' R' B F U' F L R' F D2 L2 R U F' D F' R D2 R' U2 R'
90.	17.19	L2 F' U L2 D U2 B D' L2 D R2 D' B' F L' R' B' F2 L2 B2 F L' D2 U2 B'
91.	16.05	D U2 B' R' D' L' R U' B2 F2 D U' B2 F R F U B F L D U L' D' L
92.	16.09	D U2 R U2 R' F U F2 U B F D U2 L' F L' R' U2 R' B D' U L2 B F'
93.	15.58	L2 R2 F' D' B' L' D2 F' R2 D2 L' D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B F L R' U2 B2 R' B'
94.	18.83	D L2 U2 L B2 D B' F' R' D2 F D U B' U2 B D2 R F' D U R' D U2 R'
95.	17.88	B F D' U L U' R2 F L R' B' L B2 U2 F2 D L' R' U F2 D2 B U' R U
96.	20.75	D U' F2 L2 R2 B' F L R2 B2 F' D2 U B' L' D2 B' L2 R F2 U2 R F2 L2 R'
97.	17.61	B' D2 U B F' D L R2 D' B2 F D2 U2 R F D U' L' B2 L2 B U2 L2 U' R'
98.	17.19	L2 B' F2 U' L2 R U R U B2 D2 U' B F' D' U' B' F L2 B' F2 D F' D' U
99.	16.09	F L' R B' D2 B F2 L R' U' L D' U' F' U2 F2 L2 B' F2 L' U F2 R2 B' U
100.	18.44	B F D' B' F' L' R' D2 R B F2 L R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 R' B2 F2 U2 B'


Number of each:
12: 1
13: 0
14: 6
15: 13
16: 16
17: 22
18: 25
19: 9
20+: 8

Best ao12: 16.01 (look out, Justin )


Spoiler



Average: 16.01
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 14.34
Worst Time: 17.31
Individual Times:
1.	14.70	B' F L2 R' D2 B2 D' F' R D B U B2 D U B U L R2 F' R U2 L' R U'
2.	15.44	F D2 U2 L' R D2 U2 L R U' L' U B' F' L2 R' U' R' U' B D' F2 U B U'
3.	17.06	B' R2 F D' B2 F' D U2 R B2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 L' F' D L2 R2 U B D2 U' L'
4.	16.02	U2 L2 F L2 R2 D' L' R U2 L' D F2 D L2 F L R U F' D' B' D U' L2 R2
5.	16.55	R2 B' F L' R2 F' L' F' U L' D2 U' R2 B' F' L2 R' U F2 L2 B2 F D' R2 D
6.	17.09	U2 R F' D' L' R B2 R B2 F U R' D' B2 D U F D R U R2 B F' R2 F'
7.	15.52	F2 R F2 R2 F' L' B2 F2 L2 R D' L2 R2 U' R' D' U' F2 L R' B' U2 F' L2 R'
8.	14.98	L2 D' L' B F2 R B' F U B F U B' F2 R B' F L' D R2 D2 U B2 F L'
9.	(17.31)	U L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' D B D L B F' U2 L' R2 U F D2 B D L' R' B D'
10.	15.48	F' L2 U F' D B2 L R F L' B' F2 L' R B2 F2 U' R U F' U B U' F2 D'
11.	17.22	D2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' B F2 D U2 R F2 D2 U2 B2 D U' B2 D B2 U2 L2 R2
12.	(14.34)	R2 D2 U2 L B' L' R B2 F' D' U F2 D L' D2 U' R B L' R D2 U L' D' U2


Best ao5: 15.89


Spoiler



Average: 15.89
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 14.34
Worst Time: 17.31
Individual Times:
1.	14.98	L2 D' L' B F2 R B' F U B F U B' F2 R B' F L' D R2 D2 U B2 F L'
2.	(17.31)	U L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' D B D L B F' U2 L' R2 U F D2 B D L' R' B D'
3.	15.48	F' L2 U F' D B2 L R F L' B' F2 L' R B2 F2 U' R U F' U B U' F2 D'
4.	17.22	D2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' B F2 D U2 R F2 D2 U2 B2 D U' B2 D B2 U2 L2 R2
5.	(14.34)	R2 D2 U2 L B' L' R B2 F' D' U F2 D L' D2 U' R B L' R D2 U L' D' U2


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 18, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> thanks
> 
> sub-3? I've only gotten less than a dozen NL sub-3 solves...
> 
> Yay =D good to know there's room for improvement, I was planning on learning CLL but seeing that I suck at making the first layer that's not gonna help a lot.


do a few avg's of 12, it improves pretty quick (i'm still pretty bad at it though
also, new PBRA12 for 2x2 


Spoiler



Statistics for 04-17-2010 21:24:18

Average: 5.37
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 4.08
Worst Time: 7.06
Individual Times:
1.	5.92	U' R2 F' R U R2 F' U' F
2.	5.48	R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 U
3.	5.77	U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F R
4.	4.08	R F R' F U2 F' R2 F
5.	5.72	R2 F U' R' F2 U R F2 R2
6.	5.47	F' R2 U R' F R2 U' R F
7.	5.56	F R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2
8.	4.62	U F U2 F R U2 F2 R'
9.	(7.06)	U' F2 R' F' R2 F' R F2 R' U'
10.	6.52	F2 U R U2 R2 F2 R'
11.	(4.08)	F R U R' U2 R' F R'
12.	4.51	F2 U F' U2 R U' R' F' U


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > PBL time attack
> ...



6.80, 6.61, (9.31), 6.63, (6.47) => 6.68

Heh, fun.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2010)

My PB avg of 5 and 12!~
 

I predict that by Nationals, I'll be faster with ZB than with CFOP!~



Spoiler


----------



## CubeX (Apr 18, 2010)

*Nearly sub-1 MAGIC...*

I was practicing magic and then after a few 1.3x sec solves i suddenly get a 1.19 sec one... I was like What the...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 18, 2010)

Been practicing Pyra

(9.22), 14.62, 14.26, 12.40, 9.93, (25.67), 15.33, 14.22, 13.58, 11.85, 13.74

single: 9.22
avg5: 13.60
avg12: 13.44

all pbs for me. getting used to this new method. Weird that no avg5 in the dozen could beat the avg12.


----------



## ianini (Apr 18, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Been practicing Pyra
> 
> (9.22), 14.62, 14.26, 12.40, 9.93, (25.67), 15.33, 14.22, 13.58, 11.85, 13.74
> 
> ...



What method?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 18, 2010)

ianini said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Been practicing Pyra
> ...



not sure of the name, learned it from here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8613

its a very fun method though, and better than just solving sides till it solves.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 18, 2010)

qqtimer scramble
D R U2 F' B2 R2 B2 L B F U' R2 D R2 B D' L' R2 B2 D' L2 R D2 B' R'
16.20


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 18, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> I just got a sub-6 on Snake! (lol lame events)
> Oh the time? 5.83.



I used to practice snake back in the day, my average was about 5 secs


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 18, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a sub-6 on Snake! (lol lame events)
> ...



Apparently the best (unofficial) single is 1.76 seconds and the average (of 10) is 2.22 seconds.

Linky-dink:
Single
Average

Hmmm...


----------



## Ewks (Apr 18, 2010)

Sub-15 here I come

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.92
Standard Deviation: 1.90
Best Time: 11.35
Worst Time: 19.58

Awesome!


Average: 14.08
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Best Time: 12.90
Worst Time: 19.58
Individual Times:
1.	(19.16)	L D' L B' F' R D' B2 F L2 R2 F D2 U L2 R2 F' U' B2 D F' L2 R U' R'
2.	(12.90)	D' U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' L' D' B' R B2 F2 L R2 D U' L' R F U
3.	14.51	B2 L R2 D2 U' R D' U' B D2 U L' R' U B2 D' B D' B' R2 B F' D' R2 F
4.	13.45	B L' R2 F' R B' D' U' B' L' U L B' F2 R F' D' L' R' B' D' U2 L' B' U
5.	14.27	R2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 R D2 L' U F2 R U' R2 D' L' D2 B F' D U L U' L D'

Average of 12

Average: 14.74
Standard Deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 11.35
Worst Time: 18.22


----------



## CubeX (Apr 18, 2010)

*sub-6 avg. 5 2x2*

Not sure if no.5 was scrambled properly, but still an ok average. The method i use is Ortega...

Average of 5: 5.42
1. (4.32) R' F2 R' F' U' R U2 F2 R 
2. 4.75 U2 R F U' F U' F' U F2 
3. (DNF) F U R U2 F2 R' U F R2 U' 
4. 5.23 U R U' R2 U F' U F' U' 
5. 6.28 R' F' R' F2 U F' R' U R'


----------



## CubeX (Apr 18, 2010)

5.39, 5.03, 6.64, 6.62, DNF(6.34)

1. 5.39 R2 F R F R2 U2 R' U 
2. (5.03) U' R U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 
3. 6.64 R U R' U2 F2 R' U R F U2 
4. 6.62 U2 F2 U F' U R' U F2 R2 
5. (DNF) F U2 F U2 R' F R2 

1,2: had a good look ahead

but all the other solves were just crap...


----------



## Owen (Apr 18, 2010)

I just got a sub-6 2x2 a5 too! 

Average of 5: 5.90
1. (5.62) R F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' R U'
2. (9.40) R U' R U' F' R' U R2
3. 5.83 U' F' R2 U2 F U' F' R F'
4. 5.67 F U2 R' U' F' U2 R2 F R U'
5. 6.20 R2 F' U' F R' U2 R' F' U2


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 18, 2010)

New clock pb: 7.08  u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUd


----------



## Toad (Apr 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> New clock pb: 7.08  u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUd



Stop it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > New clock pb: 7.08  u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUd
> ...



Restart it.


----------



## Toad (Apr 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Touché.

I think I might have to...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Corrected


----------



## Toad (Apr 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Not quite... I'm just finishing OLL atm because that's something I might be able to beat you on.

Oooh 700th post


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 18, 2010)

3x3 avg of 12: 10.33

9.79, 12.75, 9.40, 9.55, 10.76, 10.37, (12.77), 11.00, 10.25, 9.42, (8.60), 9.99 = 10.33



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.33
1. 9.79 B2 D' R L2 U L D2 F B' L2 F' R' D B U F' U L B' L B D' R' L' F'
2. 12.75 L B2 L' D L' B' R U B R2 L B' F' L2 U B L' B2 L2 D2 U R D' U2 R'
3. 9.40 L F' L R B2 D2 F L D2 F D2 F2 L B2 D2 B F R U D2 B' D' F' D' L
4. 9.55 L' U' R F D L' U2 B2 F' L B2 D F' R B R2 D L' B' L' D2 F L2 R' D2
5. 10.76 B L2 U2 L2 B' R D L' D B L' R' B2 L' U2 F L B' U' D' F' R2 D2 U' F
6. 10.37 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U F' B' D' B2 L2 R' B U' F L D2 B' D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R'
7. (12.77) L D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B' R L' F' U2 R D R U2 B2 U' L' U2 F B2 L' U2 R2
8. 11.00 F D2 F L R U2 F' B R2 F' R B2 F L R' D2 F2 R L D U' F' U' R2 F2
9. 10.25 F U2 B2 U2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 U F2 U B D2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 D F B L' B2 L'
10. 9.42 D' R D F L' B2 D2 F2 L' D' B' R' D2 F B2 L U' D2 F' D2 B R2 U' R D'
11. (8.60) F' L2 F' R2 F B U' F2 L' U2 L2 D' B2 D U R2 L' B2 D' R F B2 U2 L2 F'
12. 9.99 U L' D R2 F U2 F2 D R F U' B' U F' B R F U' B F2 U B' L2 U2 L2



Also.. 11.32 average of 100


----------



## Novriil (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm getting used to my FII..

PB ao5:
Average of 5: 13.88
1. (19.39) F R2 D' B' R' D' L F D R2 B2 D' L B R' D R L2 U L R' D2 B2 L B2
2. (10.59) D2 U L2 R2 F' D U L D2 R D R' L F B' D' F' U2 R U' F2 L' B L2 U2
3. 13.60 F2 U R' B2 U2 B2 F' R' F' R B L D F L' U D2 F2 D F' U D2 R2 D2 R
4. 15.28 R D2 U B' F L' D R F2 R' D' L2 B2 U R L2 D F2 B' R' F' R2 B2 L2 U2
5. 12.77 U' B D F' D2 L' B2 L B L' D B' R B2 L' B L' D2 B' L2 D2 U F D B' 


PB ao12:
Average of 12: 15.09
1. 14.59 D2 L2 D2 R2 L D2 U2 L2 F R' D' R' L' F' R' L2 D R' B F2 U' B2 R F2 R
2. 15.82 F U' F L B' F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R' U' F2 B L U2 D2 L2 D U R L2 B2
3. 14.08 L' U' B L' F2 L' R' U' B' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' R' B F L2 F L2 U2 L' B U'
4. 13.03 R' L2 U' F2 R D2 B2 U B2 F' L2 U' L2 F B2 U2 F B U B' U2 B' L' D2 F
5. 14.51 B2 R F L2 U' L' D2 R2 D2 L B U2 L2 R U' F D R D R' U' D' B2 F' R'
6. 17.86 U F D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B F' D2 R U2 D' F D2 U' R2 L F B D' R2 B2 D2
7. (22.07) L2 B' D2 U' B D U R' B' U' B2 R L2 F2 R U' R2 B R' B' L2 B2 F R L2
8. 19.39 F R2 D' B' R' D' L F D R2 B2 D' L B R' D R L2 U L R' D2 B2 L B2
9. (10.59) D2 U L2 R2 F' D U L D2 R D R' L F B' D' F' U2 R U' F2 L' B L2 U2
10. 13.60 F2 U R' B2 U2 B2 F' R' F' R B L D F L' U D2 F2 D F' U D2 R2 D2 R
11. 15.28 R D2 U B' F L' D R F2 R' D' L2 B2 U R L2 D F2 B' R' F' R2 B2 L2 U2
12. 12.77 U' B D F' D2 L' B2 L B L' D B' R B2 L' B L' D2 B' L2 D2 U F D B'


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 18, 2010)

Mega
1:30.86, 1:45.90, 1:53.62, (1:30.62), (1:55.12)
1:43.46
this is a nice average, with good singles, but it could be much better, I keep getting above 1:45 too often and it screws up the average


----------



## Shortey (Apr 18, 2010)

Novriil said:


> I'm getting used to my FII..
> 
> PB ao5:
> Average of 5: 13.88
> ...



Roll it!


----------



## Meisen (Apr 18, 2010)

New personal best non lucky single (13.272) and average of 100 (18.826) 

Non lucky single:



Spoiler



Non lucky single: (old was 13.660)

75. (13.272) F' D L B2 U B' R2 F U' F L F B' R' B2 L R F2 B2 D' U F' D2 B' D


Average of 100:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.826 (Old was 18.892)

1. 18.355 B L F' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R U' L2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 B2 L R' B U D' B U R2
2. 16.557 U' L2 D B' U B' U' F' R D2 R U2 R' L' D R2 U B L2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 F2
3. 17.979 B' D' R' U L R U' F U2 R' F2 D2 R B2 D' B L B' R U L' U' B R' B2
4. 19.088 L' U' B D' R2 F' U' B F' R2 B' L U2 F B R' L B R' U2 L' U D2 R B2
5. 17.527 R' U' F B' D' R2 L2 D' B2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 B' U F B' L' B D F' B' R D'
6. 19.484 R2 L B' F2 D L2 D F2 D2 R2 F L F B2 R' F R B F L U2 F' L' F' B2
7. 18.747 U L B2 F L2 B2 F2 D2 B' R' D F D2 B' D2 F' B' U2 L D2 F' L' F L' D2
8. 19.912 B F R2 D R' F R2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 L R F2 D' U2 R2
9. 18.184 U' F D U' F' U F' R' F2 B R F' D R2 B R L2 D L2 F2 U R2 L' F B'
10. 17.963 D2 R F R' B2 U2 B2 D F' U2 F B2 R' F' R D F2 B' D L R2 F U' B' L2
11. 17.641 L2 F2 L R' F B2 L D2 U L2 F' B' R F R2 B' R' U F2 B D R D F R2
12. 16.773 B D2 B' F' R B' L D' U F2 D L D' F' B' L' R' D' F' B' L2 F2 U' L D
13. 18.161 B2 F' R' D' B L F' R L' B D' F' D2 R' U2 L B' D' R D L R' U' L B'
14. 18.251 B R' L2 F2 U' F L R' D U L B2 F U D2 B' L2 U F' U' L2 F' D2 F L2
15. 16.528 R2 D' R F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F U' F2 B' R2 U2 R F L2 U' F2 B2 R B U' L2 R2
16. 18.065 U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D L2 R' D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F' B R' U
17. 17.679 B F' D2 L' U' B F L F2 R' B R' F2 B2 L2 B' D' R' F' D2 B D2 U2 F2 D2
18. 18.729 F R' D U' R' L2 B U2 B' L2 D R U B' L' F2 B' D2 B2 F2 L2 U' D B U'
19. 18.252 B2 U' L' D' L' R' U D2 F B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' U' D2 R2 D' F' L' D U' B' U
20. 18.123 F2 B U F' L' R2 F R2 L2 B' U2 D R' F' L' B2 L R U2 B2 L2 D' U' L D
21. 15.112+ D2 U F' B2 D F' B' D' R2 B F2 D2 B' U' D2 B' D' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L'
22. 17.206 R2 B F' D U2 F' L2 R D2 L B' L U' B D2 R' B' R B L2 U B2 L2 U2 D'
23. 18.570 U R L2 B2 U2 B2 D B' D2 L B D2 U2 L' U D' R U' D2 B' D' U2 F R' D'
24. 15.669 F B2 D F2 B' U2 L U B' L2 U F' R B' D2 U B D R2 U2 F B' D2 B2 D
25. 16.451 U' D' R2 D B2 L' U L' F2 R2 U D' R2 L' D2 U2 F2 L F' R2 U' B' U' F' D'
26. 22.988+ U D B F2 L' B' U' R' U2 F' U' R F2 B2 D2 R' B R2 F L2 R B' U' B L
27. 24.799 U' F R U2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' B2 R2 L B2 F D' B2 R F U L D F2 R' L' F'
28. 16.483 F B R2 D' B' U' F L' R U' L U2 B F2 R2 U' D' B' D U2 F B2 D2 U2 F'
29. 19.495 U L2 B' R2 B2 D' F D' L B' U D L2 D' B' R U' F' L F U2 L F2 B' R2
30. 17.384 B D R F2 U2 L' U D2 F2 L F L2 D B2 U2 D' B D2 L2 B2 F D U R' B2
31. 16.738 F B U D2 B2 D F2 R2 D B' R' L F2 R' F' D2 L2 U' B' U D2 F U D2 R2
32. 14.620 L' B2 U F D L' D L' B' U L2 R' D' R2 D2 F R D' L' U L2 U2 B U D
33. 17.907 F2 L' B' L B' L B' L U' B2 D' B' U' F' L U2 R' U2 F2 B R' L' U D2 B2
34. 17.606 D2 R B U2 L' R2 B2 L' B U R' F' D' B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U L' U2 B
35. 19.055 R2 L U' L' D' R F R' D' U' L U' D' L' U' B2 L2 U2 B R2 F L R2 B2 U'
36. 28.287 R2 U L R' B' L' B2 U' D' F U2 R' F' D2 F R2 D' U2 L' B' R' L2 U R F
37. 18.987 L2 F L' B D B R B U2 B' D' L' B' U2 F D2 L2 B2 R U B' F L' R' D
38. 23.596 D' F' R' U2 R F U2 L2 U' B' D L' U' B' D' F2 D' U' L' D2 R F B' R2 U
39. 19.836 U' L' F' L2 D L U R' D R U2 B' L D' F' U' B' D2 F2 U2 D' F U' F2 D
40. 17.191 R D2 U' L' B U' F B2 L B' R B' F' U2 D' F' B' L2 R2 D B L2 R2 D U'
41. 17.949 U' F L R B F' R L D' B' F R F R2 L U' R' L' F B' R' L F B2 L'
42. 19.376+ L U R2 F L F2 D' R' B R F' L' R2 U' R2 F' L' D' F2 B2 R U2 L' B2 L'
43. 19.972 F L' U2 B2 D U' B' D' R' F2 D F R2 L B L F B D F L2 R F U' F'
44. 21.200 F' L' D L2 F' U L D L R' D2 F' L F2 D2 F L' U2 F D' R2 D R L U2
45. 16.317 R2 F L' U2 D F' R' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L' D2 R2 L' U2 B2 U2 D F' B' L' R'
46. 18.388 L2 U2 R B L2 F2 L2 U L2 R U L' B2 R2 B' F R2 L2 F' D2 R2 L U' R2 F
47. 20.500+ R' F' U2 D2 L' D2 R2 B F' D' R2 L F2 D' F2 L' B R2 B2 D2 F D2 R' L2 B'
48. 21.442 D B2 F2 L' R' U B2 U L' R' B2 F D2 F2 B2 L D' U R F' D2 U' L2 D L'
49. 20.548 R L' D R2 L B2 D F' D B' D2 U2 L F' L' F' B' D2 R2 F2 B2 D B U2 L
50. 18.571 D' R2 U D' B D U2 R F' B L' R2 F' U' D' L2 D' L' F2 B R D2 R' D' R2
51. 19.760 L F' D2 L' B2 U F2 B R2 L' F2 D' U' B R F' D B' R U R' D2 F D2 R
52. 20.760 L' D U B' L2 U L2 U' D' B' F' U2 L U2 L R2 U2 D F' D B' D2 R' L U'
53. 21.894 L F B U2 B2 D U2 R D2 R U' L R D R' F2 B2 U' F' R L' U B' U R2
54. 17.631 L2 B2 D' F' U' F2 R' L2 D U2 B U2 L' F2 B U' F2 R' U' F2 L2 R2 D' U B2
55. 15.342 D F L' U' B D' B' U2 R2 B' U2 L U' B R' U2 R2 B' F U F2 R' B F D'
56. 17.683 D2 R U F R2 L2 D2 R2 D' U' F L2 D L' D' R' L' F2 U2 L' B R2 F2 U2 R
57. 18.868 R2 L F2 U' R U2 L U R2 L' B F' U F' B D2 F B' L' U2 L R U D2 L
58. 15.387 R2 F2 U2 F B' R L B' D' L' R D' U2 L U D R2 L F' U2 L U2 L B L'
59. 18.157 B' D2 B2 U B2 L2 R' F2 U2 F U2 D R F' B2 U B' R B2 R2 F L' U2 B L
60. 16.396 L' F R U2 D' F R' U2 D L F' L2 D B2 F R2 B' D U2 B F R D2 R' B
61. 18.234 D' R' F' U2 F L2 F2 R' B2 D L2 B' F2 U2 R B' U L2 F2 L2 B D' U L' B2
62. 21.485 F U B' U' D R D2 L2 R' U B L2 R2 U2 D' F' B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 L B2 L2
63. 20.561 R' F' B' R' B F L' F L D' R2 L U' R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L' U' R2 D2 F2
64. (29.574) B2 D2 R' L2 U2 R' D' B2 D' B' L2 D2 B D' R2 B' U L B2 F U L U' R2 L'
65. 22.265 L2 B D' R' L2 D F2 B U F' U2 R' B R' D' U F' D2 L2 R F' U' L' D' B
66. 15.681 R U' F R' L2 D B2 R U2 B' U' D2 F' B' L' U D B2 L R B F U' L2 U'
67. 15.580 B' D2 U' B2 R' L2 F' U' R2 U2 D' R2 D L2 B' U' D2 L R2 D' F2 L' D' F2 U'
68. 20.202 B L2 R' U F B U' F' B U' B R' F' L' F U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' U L B U2
69. 26.502 F R2 D F' R2 F B2 R D2 B2 D' U2 R B R U' D B2 R' B2 R U B' F2 R2
70. 15.724 D' F' U' B F D2 U' R U D2 F2 L2 B' R2 L F U2 B R2 B U2 B U2 L2 U
71. 19.165 D' U B F' L U F2 L' R2 B' D' L' U' D L' U2 D B' L' F' R2 F R2 F2 R
72. 20.599 L2 R' F U' B2 D U L' F U' D B' D' F2 L2 F' R U B R' L' D' L R D2
73. 19.671 U2 R B' F D F D R2 B F2 R U F' L' B' D B' R' L2 F B D' F2 D' U'
74. 14.649 L2 U' L' R' D U L2 F2 D B2 U2 B' L' B' R U F' L R' B' L U B' D' U'
75. (13.272) F' D L B2 U B' R2 F U' F L F B' R' B2 L R F2 B2 D' U F' D2 B' D
76. 20.859 B D2 U R2 U F2 U' D2 L2 D' L2 F L' B R2 F2 B U F' R F L2 D F L'
77. 15.880 D2 L' U' R' L' U L' F' R U' B L F' U' F U L R U D L B' D2 B U'
78. 20.326 R U' R' L2 F' L2 R' B2 L' F' U R F2 U' D2 R2 L U B2 R' L D2 L U' D'
79. 21.366 L U2 R L2 F2 B' R' U D2 F D' R2 D2 U L' D' F2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 F B' R2
80. 15.870 B2 U R' B2 U F L' B D F L2 U' B L D2 L' D U F' L D' R F L2 D'
81. 19.685 L R2 U2 R U' F2 R2 F' D L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' B L F D' B' R B L F' D
82. 21.779 D2 R2 D F U' D2 R B' R D R B2 U' R L2 F D L' R' U2 D' R2 U2 B' L2
83. 17.280 F' L U' D B D B2 U' B2 R F2 R' L D2 F2 R U F D F' B2 D2 U2 F2 B
84. 19.629 F' L' B' U' B R L F U2 R' F B' R B2 D L' B U2 B2 F2 L' R' B2 L U'
85. 17.129 F' B R2 D L F2 L' R' F2 L2 B' U F B' U R2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 L D' F
86. 21.868 F R' U F' B2 D U F' B' R2 L F2 U2 R B' D' R' U2 R F U2 B2 F' L' F2
87. 22.373 R' U' B L2 D' U2 R' F2 D2 U' F' B' L' F D' R2 D' B2 L U' R2 U' B2 F L2
88. 20.502 R2 L2 F' B2 U2 L R' B' L' F' L B' L B2 F' D2 F2 D' F U' B U2 D' L' F
89. 19.058 U2 F2 D' B' F' D2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 L B F' L R2 U D R D' L B U2 L
90. 17.732 F2 R F2 D U' L R2 D2 F' D U F2 U D2 F2 U' B' R B' U' L U L R' U
91. 17.374 D U2 L' B U' B' U B' L' R B' R2 F U R' U2 F' U' R' L B2 U' R' F R'
92. 13.577 D2 L' U' D2 R2 B' F2 D' F2 L B' D2 B' R' F' R' F D U R2 F L2 B R B
93. 20.209 D' F R' L D2 F' U2 F2 U' F L2 F2 D2 L2 U F L2 D U B F' R2 U' B2 L'
94. 19.175 L2 U' R2 F2 L' R' D R2 B2 R B2 R D B R2 B' D F2 L' D2 B D R2 L' B'
95. 17.755 F' B R F' L' F2 L U' L2 U' F D2 U' F R' L' U2 F' R' F2 U L B D2 R
96. 17.116 B F D2 F U F' R B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 B F U F D B' D' L' R2 B'
97. 22.147 U' L' B' R2 B' U2 F2 L D2 B' L' F B2 L F' R' U' R2 L2 F' D' R F D' L2
98. 18.242 U2 R2 L' B' U' D L B' U R2 U B' R L B F' D' F' L2 D' F L' U' R2 F
99. 23.805 F' L2 U2 R2 D U' L2 D R' U' B2 R' D B F' U2 F2 L B' F2 U2 R B2 U' L'
100. 17.784 U B D2 F' B U L' R2 B L U' B' R B D2 F2 R B' F D F' U' B D B2


I had 25 sub 20 solves in a row, that's also a new record for me *happy*


----------



## Truncator (Apr 18, 2010)

Average: 15.86
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 14.03
Worst Time: 17.36
Individual Times:
1.	16.05	F L2 R2 D2 L R B2 F2 L' D L2 D U2 L R B' F R2 B D2 U L2 D2 U' B2
2.	14.98	L2 D L R2 B2 L2 B' D U' B F' L2 D U' B' R' B L F2 D' F' U2 B F U'
3.	15.53	D' U2 B' F2 U2 L R B' L' U L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F L' R2 F' L2 R2 F2
4.	16.69	U B2 D2 U B' F2 L R2 D' L' F2 D2 U L' R2 U F R' B L R D' U L' D2
5.	(17.36)	L' R' D2 U F' D' R' D2 F' L' B2 R F2 R' B2 F2 R' U2 B2 F' U' F' L R F'
6.	16.80	F R' D2 F L2 B' D L2 R' D U L2 R' B' F2 L' F' D2 U F' R' D2 B L' R2
7.	(14.03)	D' B F2 D U' F U B2 D2 U' B' D U B F U B' F2 L D2 U2 B2 D U2 R'
8.	15.55	D' R B L R' B U' L2 R2 D U L R F L' R B2 R' B' F' D F L' B F'
9.	16.38	U2 R D' F2 D' U F D2 L D' U B2 F2 D R B L B2 D2 U L F' L2 R2 D'
10.	15.89	B' D U2 B' D U B' U F L R F R2 D2 U L R B F R2 B' D' L' F2 U2
11.	15.95	B2 F2 D L' B' L' B F' D U R U' B' F' L B' F R B' U' B' F' L2 R' D
12.	14.74	F2 L' R' D B F U F D' B F D2 U2 F' L B2 F D' B' F D2 B2 R2 F2 R

Average: 15.80
Standard Deviation: 0.18
Best Time: 14.74
Worst Time: 16.38
Individual Times:
1.	(14.03)	D' B F2 D U' F U B2 D2 U' B' D U B F U B' F2 L D2 U2 B2 D U2 R'
2.	15.55	D' R B L R' B U' L2 R2 D U L R F L' R B2 R' B' F' D F L' B F'
3.	(16.38)	U2 R D' F2 D' U F D2 L D' U B2 F2 D R B L B2 D2 U L F' L2 R2 D'
4.	15.89	B' D U2 B' D U B' U F L R F R2 D2 U L R B F R2 B' D' L' F2 U2
5.	15.95	B2 F2 D L' B' L' B F' D U R U' B' F' L B' F R B' U' B' F' L2 R' D

Sub 16 averages are insaaane


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 18, 2010)

18.74, 16.47, (27.68), (15.79), 19.74 = 18.31 (σ = 1.37)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 18.31
1. 18.74 U R' D2 B' L' U F U L' R' D2 L' D2 F2 U' F L2 B L U' B' D' F B' L 
2. 16.47 R' D U' R U' B2 U D2 F B2 U2 R2 B' R' F' R F2 L' B' U L2 B' D' B2 F 
3. (27.68) D2 B' D' F D L' R' B' D B' D' U2 R' F U' R2 L2 U' D' F2 B U' L R U 
4. (15.79) U D L2 F' L' B' F2 U2 D' F' L B L' F D R2 F' R2 B' D' F B D2 B' D2 
5. 19.74 U' L U' L F' R' U' L2 F' R2 U' D R F L2 R U D F D B2 U' F' R2 B




23.33, 22.89, 18.74, 16.47, (27.68), (15.79), 19.74, 19.23, 19.04, 16.70, 24.88, 18.94 = 19.99 (σ = 2.66)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 19.99
1. 23.33 U B2 L' D2 F2 D R U2 L B' D2 F2 D R2 F' D U' F2 L R2 D R D L' R' 
2. 22.89 U R2 F B2 R2 U L' R' D' R' U2 L' R B' D F' L D2 F' D' L' R' D F2 B' 
3. 18.74 U R' D2 B' L' U F U L' R' D2 L' D2 F2 U' F L2 B L U' B' D' F B' L 
4. 16.47 R' D U' R U' B2 U D2 F B2 U2 R2 B' R' F' R F2 L' B' U L2 B' D' B2 F 
5. (27.68) D2 B' D' F D L' R' B' D B' D' U2 R' F U' R2 L2 U' D' F2 B U' L R U 
6. (15.79) U D L2 F' L' B' F2 U2 D' F' L B L' F D R2 F' R2 B' D' F B D2 B' D2 
7. 19.74 U' L U' L F' R' U' L2 F' R2 U' D R F L2 R U D F D B2 U' F' R2 B 
8. 19.23 L U R' D' U' L' B R F2 L B L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R D U' B R' U2 D 
9. 19.04 L B D R F U' L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 D2 R2 U' L D' L D2 R2 D U2 B D2 
10. 16.70 B R' B' F' D F' U2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' U2 L2 B' F2 R' B' U L2 D' 
11. 24.88 D2 U2 R B' D' R U2 B D' F2 L' D2 B' U' L' F2 D R B2 R' F' R' B' U2 B 
12. 18.94 B' D U R2 F L F D R U' L F U' F D' L2 U2 R U D' R2 L2 D F2 R'


----------



## PeterV (Apr 18, 2010)

3x3 PB single = 17.88. It was lucky (PLL skip) and had easy F2L, so I won't actually count it as a PB, but still somewhat of an accomplishment as sub-20's are few and far between for me.

EDIT: Just got a NL 19.63!!! Was even a no edges OLL and G-perm


----------



## Truncator (Apr 18, 2010)

Average: 14.96
Standard Deviation: 0.37
Best Time: 13.89
Worst Time: 18.88
Individual Times:
1. 15.45 D R U L' F' L' B2 L B' D' F2 D U2 R2 U2 B D' U2 B' D' U R2 B2 D2 R
2. (18.88) D' L R D U L' R' U L R' F2 L' R' B F' L2 D2 U2 R B F D2 B F R2
3. 14.56 L R2 B F L2 F2 L R2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' U' L' R2 B' U L2 R' U2 R2 B U
4. (13.89) B' F2 D U2 B F L2 U2 L D B' F2 L B' R' B' F L2 B' D2 F L' B F R'
5. 14.86 D2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' R' U' R D2 U2 L' R U2 L' D U L' R2 D2 U2 L' D' U L2

This improvement is scaring me a little


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 19, 2010)

I did something unique. I timed myself on how long it took me to do an average of 12, scrambling and solving.

It took me 9:46.59. How about you try it? It was fun.


----------



## Weston (Apr 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I did something unique. I timed myself on how long it took me to do an average of 12, scrambling and solving.
> 
> It took me 9:46.59. How about you try it? It was fun.



That's not that unique.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I did something unique. I timed myself on how long it took me to do an average of 12, scrambling and solving.
> 
> It took me 9:46.59. How about you try it? It was fun.


That's called a "Real Man's Average"


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I did something unique. I timed myself on how long it took me to do an average of 12, scrambling and solving.
> ...



I also had to make sure my scrambles were correct. It looks like he just randomly scrambled it.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been meaning to post soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much but it's too much to dig through so I won't.

Let's start with this:

12.27 Official single, nonlucky, IamHappy.

Then I learned something that made me go insane, and then was amplified by the fact that something similar happened the same day and BLAH... but, I accomplished something.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I also had to make sure my scrambles were correct. It looks like he just randomly scrambled it.



He used actual scrambles, he's just really fast at it. You should see Rowe scramble, it'll blow your mind.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2010)

Woot 5.31 second Snake in an rolling average of 5!

Best time: 5.31
Worst time: 7.81

(7.81), 7.02, (5.31), 6.81, 6.08

Average of 5: 6.64
Standard deviation: 0.40

Woot.


----------



## Parity (Apr 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I did something unique. I timed myself on how long it took me to do an average of 12, scrambling and solving.
> 
> It took me 9:46.59. How about you try it? It was fun.



6:41.14 Hoping for sub 6:30.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I also had to make sure my scrambles were correct. It looks like he just randomly scrambled it.



Does it matter if the scramble is correct? It's a scramble. (And most experienced people don't make many scrambling mistakes anyway.)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.34
1. (2.90) F2 U' F2 U F R2 U R U
2. (3.62) U R F2 U' R F R2 F'
3. 3.41 R' U' F U' R2 U' R' F U
4. 3.41 F' R F2 U R' U R U2
5. 3.21 U' R U R2 F2 U' R F2 R' 

2.9 was PLL skip (or I can say it was NL cuz I knew the CLL )


----------



## Anthony (Apr 19, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> 1. (2.90) F2 U' F2 U F R2 U R U
> 2.9 was PLL skip (or I can say it was NL cuz I knew the CLL )



Hmm.. Did you scramble wrong? lol.


----------



## Weston (Apr 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. (2.90) F2 U' F2 U F R2 U R U
> ...



x z F RUR'U' RUR'U' F'
for FL XD


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



lol yeah I scrambled it wrong  does that mean no pb for me?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 19, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> lol yeah I scrambled it wrong  does that mean no pb for me?



lol. I'd probably still count it. I mean, a scramble's a scramble, right? 
I was just curious as to whether you really did get a 2.9 CLL solve with that scramble because I couldn't find a decent FL.



Weston said:


> x z F RUR'U' RUR'U' F'
> for FL XD



lolwoah. For once, you saw something I didn't in 2x2, Weston.


----------



## ianini (Apr 19, 2010)

PB I think:

Session average: 15.35
1. 14.00 R2 L' F2 L U2 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 F L2 U2 D2 F' L U2 L R B D2 F U D R 
2. (18.96) R2 F U2 L' D' U F2 B D2 U L2 B2 U2 D2 L F' L F B R L' U R' U2 F' 
3. 15.85 U' L B L F U2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 L' D' B2 U' L2 B2 D' L F2 U2 B F' L R 
4. 15.77 B2 D L2 F2 D U B D' B R2 U' F' D2 B U L B' F2 D' U F U2 R2 F2 R 
5. 15.62 B' D F2 R2 L2 B R F2 D2 U F' R2 U F B' U2 D' F L' F U' D R B2 L' 
6. 13.81 F' R' L' D2 F2 U2 L' U D2 B' F D U2 L2 F' U' L U L2 B2 F D' U2 B2 L2 
7. 14.89 F B2 L2 R' B' D' B' F U2 B R F B' L2 R B D' U R2 D' U' B' D L2 B 
8. 15.99 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D R' F' D2 R U2 B L F' B2 L2 B' R' U B2 F' L' D' B' F' 
9. 15.27 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 F' L2 B U2 F B' R2 B2 D L F' U2 L R B F' L2 U' B' 
10. 15.67 D2 F2 R2 L' B2 D U F L2 D F2 L2 U2 D L' D B R D2 U F2 D2 R F' R' 
11. (13.55) B' R U R L B U B' R2 D L' B' F2 U' F2 B2 U2 F' R F' U2 D R D2 B' 
12. 16.59 F2 D F' B L2 B L F D2 B' L D B2 F' D L' F D' L2 D2 F B2 L2 D U


----------



## Carson (Apr 19, 2010)

3x3 AO5: 29.80
New personal best, and I believe to be only my third sub :30. It was rolling... but so what?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha, PB by almost nothing. The 1:30 should've been a 1:29 nl but I locked up on the last few turns 

best avg12: 1:37.40 (σ = 4.01)
1:32.84, (1:52.95), 1:34.64, 1:33.56, 1:36.67, 1:39.25, 1:43.41, 1:35.89, 1:36.54, (1:30.23), 1:45.81, 1:35.42


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2010)

WOOT SUB 5 SNAKE SINGLE!!!!!!!!

4.90


----------



## dada222 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes! New avg5 PB on 3x3: 28.32
27.81
27.36
29.80
(32.30)
(26.09)

Nearly flawless!


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 19, 2010)

A05:

00:29.25 
00:21.81
00:27.20	
00:29.02	
00:28.38

Average = 27.132seconds


----------



## Novriil (Apr 19, 2010)

Morten said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting used to my FII..
> ...



It was a nice pop.. edge and corner. Plus I inserted the edge wrong so "parity fix"..


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2010)

square-1 avg100: 26.54 (σ = 4.85)

best time: 15.66
worst time: 41.68


best avg5: 20.62 (σ = 1.55) 
(16.76), 21.78, (27.40), 21.66, 18.42

best avg12: 23.10 (σ = 4.80)
16.76, 21.78, 27.40, 21.66, 18.42, (36.36), 22.80, 25.51, 22.53, (15.66), 34.44, 19.72

individual times:


Spoiler



25.22, 31.42, 24.99, 28.44, 24.95, 18.71, 27.60, 27.45, 38.66, 31.62, 23.12, 22.47, 29.51, 22.04, 26.16, 27.63, 30.35, 20.95, 25.58, 23.40, 27.71, 31.89, 28.31, 25.91, 34.99, 31.80, 22.31, 32.51, 17.95, 29.60, 27.95, 16.76, 21.78, 27.40, 21.66, 18.42, 36.36, 22.80, 25.51, 22.53, (15.66), 34.44, 19.72, 29.06, 20.25, 35.02, 21.40, 40.08, 27.44, 30.53, 27.51, 20.43, 29.46, 30.37, 34.34, 24.77, (41.68), 30.29, 21.26, 21.59, 27.08, 30.30, 35.79, 28.80, 25.29, 25.10, 22.21, 30.68, 20.71, 34.61, 22.97, 22.02, 25.44, 23.99, 23.31, 26.31, 22.19, 25.65, 26.16, 30.24, 28.68, 34.51, 25.51, 29.24, 21.69, 32.10, 28.82, 28.22, 27.50, 29.68, 28.65, 26.55, 24.92, 25.94, 20.23, 19.92, 22.32, 22.45, 24.09, 19.13


scrambles


Spoiler



lolno


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 19, 2010)

8.26 NL 

F' D2 F2 B U' D R2 U L2 R' F2 L D' B2 D U L U D2 F2 D2 R' D F L

y x' F2 R' F' x' D2 
U R U R' U2 R U R'
d2 R' U' R U' R' U R 
U' R U R' U R U R'
y' U2 R U' R'
R' F R U R' U' F' U R 
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L U'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 19, 2010)

17.31 average of 100

best time: 13.22
worst time: 24.06
best avg 5: 15.12 (5th best ever)
best avg 12: 15.93 (2nd best ever)

7 13's
5 14's
16 15's
20 16's
21 17's
10 18's
10 19's
6 20's
3 21's
0 22's
1 23's
1 24's


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> square-1 avg100: 26.54 (σ = 4.85)
> 
> best time: 15.66
> worst time: 41.68
> ...



whoaa nice, I have yet to do an average of 100 on square-1. And I'm averaging around 22 now


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> R' F R U' * 6 = 1.97 seconds = 12.18 TPS
> 
> Comment: Yay for slow turning.



Just got 1.44 with my F-II (16.66... TPS), I reaaaaaally need to lube it and put stickers on it.


----------



## ianini (Apr 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> R' F R U' * 6 = 1.97 seconds = 12.18 TPS
> 
> Comment: Yay for slow turning.



Thanks for that finger trick! It helps me a lot in 2x2.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

ianini said:


> Thanks for that finger trick! It helps me in 2x2 a lot.



It's ma favite. I need to find a useful alg that uses it...


----------



## ianini (Apr 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that finger trick! It helps me in 2x2 a lot.
> ...



In 3x3 or 2x2?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

ianini said:


> In 3x3 or 2x2?



Either or.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 19, 2010)

2x2 average of 25


Spoiler



Session average: 3.96
1. 4.42 U2 R2 U F' U2 F U
2. 5.13 U' R2 U' R U2 R F' R2
3. 3.89 R F2 U2 R' F R2 F R2 U'
4. 5.04 U F' U2 F' U' R F2 U' R' U'
5. 3.88 F U2 R' F R' F2 R2 U
6. 4.27 R2 U R' U R2 U F' R' U
7. 3.46 R' U2 R' F R F2 U2 R U'
8. (5.72) U F2 U R U' R2 F' R U'
9. 3.46 F2 U' R U2 F R2 U' F' R2
10. 4.51 U2 R2 U F' U F' U2 F U
11. 5.24 U' F2 R U2 F' R U2
12. 3.90 R2 F2 R' F R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
13. 3.56 R F' R F2 U2 F' R' F2 U
14. 4.18 R2 U2 R' F R U2 R F2 U'
15. 3.60 U2 R U2 R F' U' R U
16. 3.83 U2 R' F' U2 R F' R U2
17. 2.94 R' U2 F U' F2 R2 U' F' U2
18. 3.09 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R'
19. 3.19 R2 F' U F2 U R2 U F' U
20. 3.54 R2 F2 R U' R F' U F2 U'
21. (2.74[PLL skip]) F R' U2 R U R' U2
22. 3.29 F R' U2 R2 F2 R' U F2 U2
23. 3.97 F' U R2 F' U R2 U2 F'
24. 4.24 F R2 U R F2 R F2 R2 U'
25. 4.48 R2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U R2



pb ao5 and 12

EDIT:
4x4 average of 5 1:10.92, 1:17.37, 1:09.86, 1:10.96, 1:03.88 = 1:10.58 (σ = 0.51)  at sd
lol this isn't really that good for me


----------



## ianini (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it's a PB:

Average of 5: 3.42
1. (2.68) R' F' R2 U' R' U2 
2. 4.29 U F2 U F2 U F R2 
3. 3.28 F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U R2 F' 
4. (5.08) R2 U2 F R' F' R' U R2 
5. 2.69 U' R2 F2 R U F' U F R2 U' 

Ortega ftw!


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

Goodness friggin gracious. Sub 20 avg, why do you avoid me?

Statistics for 04-19-2010 19:46:54

Average: 20.58
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 18.33
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	19.25	U R2 D2 U' L R2 B2 F2 L' R U2 F' L' R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 D F' L2 D' U B'
2.	(18.33)	B' U2 B2 F R' D L R D' L R D U' B F' L2 D' B' F' L R2 D R F2 L
3.	20.35	B' R2 B U' F' D' U' L2 U2 B2 L' R2 B2 L' D' L2 R U' R2 B U' B2 L D' U
4.	(DNF)	B L D U2 B' U F2 R U R F D' L' R D U' L' R' D' L' R' B2 F L2 R2
5.	22.14	F2 L D' U L R' D' B2 L2 D U' F' L' R' D R2 F' D B R U' R2 B F' D

Video being uploaded.


----------



## Carson (Apr 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> 3x3 AO5: 29.80
> New personal best, and I believe to be only my third sub :30. It was rolling... but so what?



I posted this last night... I am currently working on the weekly contest, and I just happened to get another 29.80 AO5! woot!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 20, 2010)

2x2 avg 12 - 6.06

I know I haven't practiced 2x2 much, but when is it time to switch to CLL?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 20, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 2x2 avg 12 - 6.06
> 
> I know I haven't practiced 2x2 much, but when is it time to switch to CLL?



Is that Ortega? I'd say sub-5 at least


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2010)

3x3 OH:
16.47 nonlucky
15.97 OLL skip


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 3x3 OH:
> 16.47 nonlucky
> 15.97 OLL skip



Sub-20 avg5 next?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 OH:
> ...



Uh, you mean at home or in comp? I've done that at home.


----------



## Weston (Apr 20, 2010)

55.46, 59.85, 55.37, 48.97, 1:04.99, 58.66, 55.92, 1:08.56, 57.74, 59.44, 58.83, 53.81 = 58.01
Really good for me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice OH times Weston.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the 2x2x2 because it's present in every cube. It's the angular corner stone. 

Comming soon the reopening of my web page I'm still they owner of rubikscuberecord.com that I got for peanut in 2000. People can say what they want about me but I speak with facts and action. This that game was dead and I brought it back to life. And believe that I should have had more recognation than I did. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2mb0fLbSvQ


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 20, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Nice OH times Weston.



Ahh, ambiguity how I love you.


----------



## CubeX (Apr 20, 2010)

This may had been a full step, but i only noticed that i had a good f2l and a U perm.

I don't know about OLL though... Maybe it may had been a OLL skip...

15.86 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L' R D F' R2 B2 R' D' L R2 D' F2 R U D' B D2 L


----------



## aronpm (Apr 20, 2010)

3x3
*Average of 5:* 13.82 (SD = 0.51) _[ Previous PB was: 14.95 ]_
Times: (12.03), 13.30, 14.75, (16.55), 13.40


Spoiler



1.	(12.03)	B' U L2 R U' L2 R2 B' U F' D U' L' R2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D' U F2 L' D U'
2.	13.30	D' F' L2 R' U2 B' F R2 U2 B L' F L' B D' L2 R' B F2 D2 U' F L2 R' B2
3.	14.75	D U B F L2 R B F L' R' B2 F' D2 F2 L F2 D2 R U B2 R2 B' R2 B2 U
4.	(16.55)	U' R2 D B' F L2 R U2 L2 U2 R' D U' F2 D U' F2 L F' L D U' L R B2
5.	13.40	B' D B2 F2 D F R2 B2 F' D2 U' R' B2 L2 R2 D' U' B' L2 U2 R D U' L' R'


The 12.03 was non-lucky btw. I think the LL was antisune+Z perm. I suck at Z perm so it could have been 11.xx if it was a different EPLL  On the 16.55, I started PLL at around 11 but I locked up badly on a U perm.

Average of 12: 15.18 (SD = 1.17) _[ Previous PB was: 15.73 ]_
Times: (12.03), 13.30, 14.75, 16.55, 13.40, (18.18), 15.47, 17.06, 14.09, 15.52, 14.88, 16.81

Average of 100: 16.12 (SD = 1.35) _[ Previous PB was: 16.70 ]_
Best Time: 12.03
Worst Time: 20.75

Although my previous avg100 was 16.70, I've been averaging like 17.3 for the last week.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2010)

2.37 OH H Perm

vidya


----------



## plechoss (Apr 20, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 2.37 OH H Perm
> 
> vidya


Can you post the algorithm ?:confused:


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 2.37 OH H Perm
> 
> vidya



Genius... I might start using that


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2010)

It's just the MU one.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 20, 2010)

My first and probably last post in this thread.

After a very long and tedious period I have finally (after almost five months) learned full OLL. 
It now starts to pay off, today I set a new PB avg 12 with 41.30. I miss only one OLL in ten or so. 

And yes, that is 3x3 speedo), not anything else. Sub-40 seems finally possible.


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> My first and probably last post in this thread.
> 
> After a very long and tedious period I have finally (after almost five months) learned full OLL.
> It now starts to pay off, today I set a new PB avg 12 with 41.30. I miss only one OLL in ten or so.
> ...



Do you know full PLL and intuitive F2L?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> My first and probably last post in this thread.
> 
> After a very long and tedious period I have finally (after almost five months) learned full OLL.
> It now starts to pay off, today I set a new PB avg 12 with 41.30. I miss only one OLL in ten or so.
> ...



Great job, Mats! Looks like you're going to beat me in our race.



riffz said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > My first and probably last post in this thread.
> ...



Yes, he does. For some reason, it seems a lot harder for us old folks to achieve fast results with the same methods you youngsters use. I don't know why. I got sub-30 by learning full OLL. Mats is a good bit older than me, and it looks like full OLL is what will get him sub-40.

We can eventually get there - look at Ton. But for some reason, it seems to take us a while to get fast. (Maybe it's just lack of practice time.) Anyway, I'm on my way to sub-20, and I WILL be there soon (by old-person standards, anyway).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 20, 2010)

riffz said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, that is 3x3 speedo), not anything else. Sub-40 seems finally possible.
> ...



In a way Mike has already answered, thanks  And a lot older means 60 years old. (It is actually the little contest between 
us that has made me spend so much time on speedcubing at all. We race to see if I can get to sub-40 or he to sub-20 first )

I actually don't know exactly what is meant by intuitive F2L. But I know what to turn in (almost) all variations of F2L without having to think. 
And full PLL too. So my slow times mostly depend on the finger speed and perhaps slower recognition. I also make some turns with the whole
hand, not only fingers. 

But I have spent much more time on blindcubing than speedcubing.

(and I know, this answer made up another thread in this post )


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2010)

Mike and Mats.
Sub-20 and Sub-40 by the end of next month.
Do it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I love the 2x2x2 because it's present in every cube. It's the angular corner stone.
> 
> Comming soon the reopening of my web page I'm still they owner of rubikscuberecord.com that I got for peanut in 2000. People can say what they want about me but I speak with facts and action. This that game was dead and I brought it back to life. And believe that I should have had more recognation than I did.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2mb0fLbSvQ


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

3 Cubes in a row:
*51.86*

No lucky cases but very smooth solves with WIN lookahead  

1) B U D B2 R D' L2 U2 D R2 L F' R F U D2 R F' U' L' R D2 U' B' U' 
2) B' D' U2 L2 D' R L2 B F2 U R U F' B' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F' D F2 B2 R2 L2 
3) F L' U2 F2 U' R2 L' F2 D2 U R U F D2 L2 U' D F U2 B2 D L2 F' D2 B2


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2010)

2-4 relay: 1:02.49 DNF with double parity (4LLL) (Pop on last turn of 3x3x3 :fp)

What's your average now Mark?


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 2-4 relay: 1:02.49 DNF with double parity (4LLL) (Pop on last turn of 3x3x3 :fp)
> 
> What's your average now Mark?



For 3x3 probably like 17.5 ish...

I'm just finishing off OLL though so times are suffering a little bit but once that is in place I should see some nice improvements... I'm hoping for sub16.5 ave at Masters...


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2010)

Eh rob.. you can sub-1.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I think I probably can but something keeps going wrong, in fact, I just got a 1:01 with PLL parity


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

Decided to pick up my clock tonight after doing about 10 solves earlier...

Previous PB was 10.08 from weeks ago (the night Daniel got 9.99, I raged )

So yeh

Average: 9.75
Standard Deviation: 0.57
Best Time: 8.40


Spoiler



1.	9.56	u=-4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=5 / ddUU
2.	9.41	u=2,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=6 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=2 / ddUd
3.	10.03	u=3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=0,d=2 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-5 / UddU
4.	9.37	u=-1,d=6 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=0 / UddU
5.	11.22	u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=1 / Uddd
6.	(8.40)	u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUUd
7.	10.08	u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=1 / d=2 / UUUU
8.	9.60	u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-2 / UUdd
9.	9.58	u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-3 / dddU
10.	(12.36)	u=1,d=5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=3 / UUUd
11.	8.68	u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-3 / dddU
12.	10.01	u=4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=2,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdU



  

Maybe I WILL go for that NR after all...


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 20, 2010)

I finally sat down and worked out how to solve a bandaged square-1  I could only do a bit before.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, I'm bad at clock

best avg12: 12.35 (σ = 1.84)
(8.46), 9.16, 14.17, 12.54, 12.17, 8.90, 13.80, (22.49), 14.51, 11.83, 13.11, 13.34


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 21, 2010)

Average: 9.80
Standard Deviation: 0.39
Best Time: 8.89
Worst Time: 11.48
Individual Times:
1.	10.13	D U R' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F2 U B' F2 D2 U B2 R' B L' D' L' D' L2
2.	8.98	B' F U' B F L2 B F U2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 D' U R2 U' B2 D' L' R D' L'
3.	(11.48)	F' R' B F L' B' L R2 D U R2 D' L R D' F2 L2 D2 F' L F2 R' D U'
4.	(8.89)	D2 L' D' U L2 D' B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R F' D' R' F D B2 F U2 F'
5.	10.28	B2 F' D' R2 D L R2 B' F L2 D B' F D R F R2 D U' R D U' L R'

3rd sub 10 avg5


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 21, 2010)

19.98 OH 

I average above 30...


----------



## ianini (Apr 21, 2010)

Average of 12: 14.99
1. 13.95 B' D' R' D2 F R L F2 D' F2 B U D2 B' U D' R F2 D' U2 B2 L' F B2 U' 
2. 15.41 R F' R' F' U' F D2 L D B F' D B2 L2 F L R2 F2 L2 D' F' U D2 B' F2 
3. 13.74 U' F' D' U' F2 L' U2 F R2 U F' U B U2 L B L' U2 L2 R2 D B L2 F2 R 
4. (12.55) U D F' L B' D' U' F D' B U' B L2 B2 F D' L2 D2 F' L D B' L2 R B2 
5. 16.77 D B2 D' R2 L2 U R2 D' L' U R2 U2 F B' U2 R2 L D B2 F2 R' U R2 D L' 
6. 17.28 U D' R U2 B2 L F2 L2 D' B2 D' F D2 L F2 L' B' U2 B R D2 F2 D' B R' 
7. 14.26 F L2 F2 D' R' B' L2 B' F' D2 U2 L U2 L B U2 B U F2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 R 
8. (17.62) F D R' L' B2 R B' R D2 L R2 U2 R' D L2 D R' F' B D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 
9. 15.13 R' L' D F D L' F2 D F' L' F' R' F2 L2 F2 R2 U R L' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 
10. 13.28 B2 L2 R D L R2 B' F L2 F' R' L2 U' B2 D2 U2 L F' U' L' D2 B2 U' B2 F2 
11. 15.16 D2 U L F' R2 D L2 U2 D R2 L2 U' F' B U' D' F' L D B L D B' U2 L 
12. 14.94 R' F' R2 D' R L D2 L U' F L' B' F L' B F' L D' F' B2 D' R' D F2 B

PB! And Dvorak ftw!


----------



## Zava (Apr 21, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 9.80
> 4.	(8.89)	D2 L' D' U L2 D' B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R F' D' R' F D B2 F U2 F'



let me guess:
B'LU2L' x'y R'U2F2
R'U2rU'R 
for F2B?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2010)

R2 B D' B F D2 F R' F B2 L2 U2 B2 F' U R U' B2 D' L U B' F2 U2 L' 

9.01 FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, 7x7 single PB! 6:28.32.
And with POP. 7x7 pops quiet a bit.


----------



## Toad (Apr 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> Average of 12: 14.99
> 1. 13.95 B' D' R' D2 F R L F2 D' F2 B U D2 B' U D' R F2 D' U2 B2 L' F B2 U'
> 2. 15.41 R F' R' F' U' F D2 L D B F' D B2 L2 F L R2 F2 L2 D' F' U D2 B' F2
> 3. 13.74 U' F' D' U' F2 L' U2 F R2 U F' U B U2 L B L' U2 L2 R2 D B L2 F2 R
> ...



Wow well done!! And yes, Dvorak very much FTW.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R2 B D' B F D2 F R' F B2 L2 U2 B2 F' U R U' B2 D' L U B' F2 U2 L'
> 
> 9.01 FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



dude thats illegal. stop it >:[ you make my 3x3 look stupid HAHAHA


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 21, 2010)

OH NL single - 28.30 (beat old PB by ~7 seconds!)
B2 R' F L2 U2 F R B' R2 U R B' U L D' B2 L2 F U B U' B L B2 L

OH avg 5 - 37.43
34.87 40.11 (40.64) 37.32 (28.30)

OH avg 12 - 39.79
34.87 40.11 40.64 37.32 (28.30) 36.95 46.06 42.34 38.65 44.50 (48.01) 36.49


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a lanlan 2x2, done nearly 500 solves just today


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2010)

2x2 average of 6000: 6.12


----------



## Parity (Apr 21, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 average of 6000: 6.12



cough 600.


----------



## Toad (Apr 21, 2010)

Parity said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 average of 6000: 6.12
> ...



Cough 6.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Cough.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 average of 6000: 6.12




6.12 x 2 = 12.24 per solve (assuming you scrambled and inspected really damn quickly)

(12.24 x 6000) /60 /60 = 20 hours

nice.


----------



## mande (Apr 21, 2010)

Computer cube avg of 12 24.04. Long time since I've done this.

EDIT: 24.68, 21.75, 24.50, 21.03, 19.72, 28.12, 21.50, 22.00, (30.26), (18.65), 26.50, 23.19 = 23.30


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 average of 6000: 6.12
> ...



I assume it's his total average for the last few months on CCT or something. Still...6000 solves is a lot to have done in any period of time!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I assume it's his total average for the last few months on CCT or something. Still...6000 solves is a lot to have done in any period of time!



But he just said that he got his LL 2x2 today. He had only done 500 solves 2 hours ago.


----------



## Toad (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> But he just said...



Yes. He says lots of things.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 21, 2010)

Zava said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 9.80
> ...


no i used red on bottom for all the solves in that average


----------



## Zava (Apr 22, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > BigGreen said:
> ...



aah, sorry, I always forgot how the crazy rouxers hold the cube, just guessed 

anyway, accomplishment for today:
4 pll skips, 2 oll skips and a LL skip  only timed 4 (1 oll skip, 2 pll skips and the LL skip) fun facts: the oll skip wasn't even sub12, the LL skip was not the fastest of the day (not even sub9, 9.13) but the pll skip, 7.46


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2010)

Zava said:


> I always forgot how the crazy rouxers hold the cube




This is how the normal rewkzrz hold the cube, crazy rouxers hold it like Waffle.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This is how the normal rewkzrz hold the cube, crazy rouxers hold it like Waffle.





I'm the normalistist!


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > This is how the normal rewkzrz hold the cube, crazy rouxers hold it like Waffle.
> ...


:fp


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2010)

I practiced OH a little.

best time: 14.74 [PLL skip]
B U L2 B D' L' B2 F' D' R' L' U2 R U D2 B2 F' U' B' R' F' D R2 U' F2 

best avg5: 19.02 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 20.74 (σ = 1.23) [not PB]
best avg100: 22.67 (σ = 2.67)


Spoiler



23.50, 28.41, 27.74, 23.99, 24.03, 21.99, 23.57, 21.77, 23.40, 21.26, 25.37, 20.86, 20.73, 21.20, 22.10, 21.93, (14.74[PLL skip]), (28.95), 20.47, 27.17, 22.97, 20.86, 22.30, 21.69, 20.49, 19.57, 28.02, 21.17, 22.54, 24.30, 21.14, 23.90, 20.61, 20.68, 16.38, 27.45, 22.31, 26.43, 18.50, 22.09, 27.00, 23.89, 23.42, 23.00, 23.32, 26.30, 24.57, 21.69, 27.01, 19.77, 21.82, 19.27, 17.84, 25.92, 25.85, 23.98, 22.01, 21.16, 23.75, 19.92, 20.05, 23.89, 24.18, 23.64, 20.62, 24.83, 19.23, 17.08, 21.90, 19.66, 18.16, 21.03, 28.30, 21.21, 21.57, 21.01, 21.45, 22.17, 23.09, 22.13, 22.97, 26.39, 22.52, 21.46, 27.71, 19.61, 25.71, 23.77, 16.92[PLL skip], 27.17, 22.44, 26.99, 24.37, 24.80, 22.89, 20.92, 23.07, 20.52, 22.50, 19.76[PLL skip]


----------



## ianini (Apr 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 14.99
> ...



Thanks! I like Dvorak, but it takes some time to get used to.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2010)

qqwref said:


> best avg100: 22.67 (σ = 2.67)


Fast.  Nice, qq.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 22, 2010)

Statistics for 04-21-2010 23:17:22

Average: 12.86
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 10.37
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	11.86	D' F' L R' B' F L' F D' U2 B2 L' D2 U R2 D' B F2 U F R B2 F D2 U2
2.	11.31	D U2 B2 L' R2 D' U' F L' B2 F U' L F2 D U L2 R B2 F' L' R' B L' R'
3.	12.69	B2 L B' L R F L' R2 B' R D' R2 U' L' D2 U' L F' U2 B' D U2 L' R' B2
4.	13.22	R' F2 R' F U' R2 F' L2 R B' F L2 R B' F' U' F2 D B2 L' D L' B F L
5.	12.00	B2 F2 U2 R B D U' F' L' R2 D' U' R2 B' R' D L2 B L' U R' B F D2 U2
6.	14.17	R2 D U' L R D2 B' F L' R F2 L U2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 F D' U' F2 D2
7.	13.30	D' U' L' U B2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 F' D L R' U F R2 F D' U' L' R2
8.	14.32	D2 R' B2 F' L2 R D' U' R' F2 D B' F' U B2 F D2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 R' U' B
9.	(DNF)	U L' R B U2 R' D B' L R2 D2 U' R B L2 F U2 B2 L R' D R2 D2 B F'	
10.	11.94	R2 F L' B2 L' R B D U L' D2 U L' U' R U2 B2 F2 R2 B F' L' R' B' F2	
11.	13.78	R2 U2 F2 U B2 L B2 F2 D U2 F U R B2 F' D F' R2 D U2 F' L2 R' B F'
12.	(10.37)	B' U L2 R2 D U' B2 F' R B F2 D R B' F2 L' B' F D2 U B' U R B F2

Cube: F-II
Comments: Give me a few hours to practice and I'll be improving from my regular 14 averages in no time. Seriously.
Me:


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2010)

It took two years of cubing, but I've finally broke the sub 11 average of 12 barrier.
I even got a sub 11 average on video. 

Sub 10 still seems extremely intense, though. ><


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 22, 2010)

LS+LL avg25: 5.97


Spoiler



Session average: 5.97
1. 7.74 F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F U2 F' U F U F' U' F R U' R' F' U F U' F' U' F U R U' R' F' U F U2 
2. 6.79 U F' U' F U R U R' F' U2 F U R U' R' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' U2 F' U F U2 
3. 7.20 U R U R' U F' U F U' F' U F R U' R' U' F' U2 F U R U R' U' F' U' F R U R' U 
4. 6.23 U' F' U F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U2 F U2 R U' R' F' U F R U' R' U' R U' R' U F' U F 
5. 7.27 R U' R' U' F' U' F U2 F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F U' R U R' U' F' U' F R U2 R' U' R U R' U' 
6. 5.76 R U R' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F U' R U' R' U F' U F U2 R U R' 
7. 5.15 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U F U' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F U2 R U2 R' U 
8. (8.11) U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U2 F U F' U2 F U F' U2 F R U2 R' U F' U2 F R U2 R' 
9. 4.87 F' U' F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U R' U R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U R U' R' 
10. 4.53 U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U R U2 R' F' U F R U R' U' F' U F U F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U F' U' F 
11. 5.90 R U' R' U R U R' F' U F U' R U' R' U' F' U' F U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U F' U F R U' R' 
12. 6.84 U R U' R' F' U F R U R' F' U F U2 F' U2 F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U F U R U R' F' U' F 
13. 6.76 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' U' F' U' F 
14. 6.01 F' U F U F' U2 F U R U R' U F' U F R U' R' U' F' U F R U' R' F' U F U' R U2 R' U2 
15. (3.58) F' U F R U2 R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 F' U F R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F 
16. 5.98 F' U' F R U2 R' U' F' U F U2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F 
17. 5.84 R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U F U R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' U F' U2 F U R U R' U2 F' U F U' 
18. 4.79 U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 F' U F R U R' U' F' U F R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U F 
19. 3.92 U' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F U R U R' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' U' 
20. 6.68 F' U2 F U2 F' U' F U' F' U' F R U' R' U' R U' R' F' U' F U' R U' R' U F' U' F U' R U2 R' 
21. 5.86 R U' R' F' U F U' R U R' F' U F R U' R' F' U F R U R' U F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U2 
22. 6.56 R U' R' U F' U' F R U' R' F' U F U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' 
23. 6.34 U' R U R' U' F' U' F U' R U R' F' U F R U' R' U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F U F' U2 F R U R' 
24. 5.49 U2 F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F U' F' U F U2 F' U' F U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U F' U F U' 
25. 4.90 U R U' R' F' U F R U' R' F' U F U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U' R'


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> LS+LL avg25: 5.97
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow, pretty epic...


----------



## Edward (Apr 22, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Statistics for 04-21-2010 23:17:22
> 
> Average: 12.86
> Standard Deviation: 0.91
> ...



Fix'd

Oh and awesome avg .


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2010)

18.17, (16.92), 20.54, 21.87, 18.31, 24.03, (26.82), 17.57, 20.95, 18.07, 20.92, 18.82 = 19.92 avg12

CFOP!

(Well, kinda - CLL/ELL)


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 18.17, (16.92), 20.54, 21.87, 18.31, 24.03, (26.82), 17.57, 20.95, 18.07, 20.92, 18.82 = 19.92 avg12
> 
> CFOP!
> 
> (Well, kinda - CLL/ELL)



Lol nice...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2010)

22.72, 28.10, 26.95, 26.94, 29.91, 25.04, 23.93, 25.75, 24.75, (31.64), (22.32), 25.34 = 25.94

One Handed. What the ****.


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 22.72, 28.10, 26.95, 26.94, 29.91, 25.04, 23.93, 25.75, 24.75, (31.64), (22.32), 25.34 = 25.94
> 
> One Handed. What the ****.



Oh wow...

Stop being good thanks


----------



## plechoss (Apr 22, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1957 Finally  I had 5 non-lucky sub9s yesterday


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice one, Michal! Congratulations


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 22, 2010)

I fail at recording an average, but managed two reeeeaaaally nice PLL skip singles, 7.83 and 6.05. I got two other sub-10s in my session (it was only 40 solves or so, because the 6.05 was just wow). Uploading now 

R' U' L R2 F2 D' R F' R' B' F L R' D U' B2 U R' D' U' L' R' U B F2

U2 L D U
R2 U2 R
U y' R U' R' U R U R'
U' L' U L U2 L' U' L
M' U M U2 M' U M U2

Also, a 12.24 average in there, which I'll upload anyway because it's a PB on camera.

Edit: ignore this, I didn't click record.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 18.17, (16.92), 20.54, 21.87, 18.31, 24.03, (26.82), 17.57, 20.95, 18.07, 20.92, 18.82 = 19.92 avg12
> 
> CFOP!
> 
> (Well, kinda - CLL/ELL)



I'm curious, did you decide to use Roux as your main method because it seemed to have the most potential for you, or because you liked the method the most?

I'm just wondering how good you'd be at CFOP if you practised it like roux, or if roux is just your thing and CFOP didn't seem to have potential for you personally. 

/endrandomquestion


----------



## Escher (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so ridiculously, ridiculously happy. Turns out practicing CLL algs makes a difference.



Spoiler



2.67, 3.25, 2.64, 2.98, 3.34, 2.03, 2.97, 2.29, 3.09, 2.71, 2.42, 2.83, (1.01), 2.92, 2.77, 2.97, 2.86, 3.09, 2.19, 2.09, 2.80, 2.65, 2.87, 2.62, 2.76, 2.66, 2.85, 2.34, 2.74, 2.91, 2.76, 2.15, 1.80, 2.12, 2.74, 2.64, 2.56, 2.35, 2.52, 3.16, 2.71, 2.45, 2.41, 2.33, 2.15, 1.97, 2.80, 2.79, 2.11, 2.86, 2.51, 2.61, 2.04, 2.34, 2.54, (3.46), 2.50, 2.31, 2.74, 2.68, 2.90, 1.89, 2.52, 2.00, 2.52, 2.33, 2.11, 3.23, 2.89, 2.78, 2.62, 2.62, 2.66, 2.60, 2.78, 2.50, 1.60, 2.52, 2.20, 2.83, 1.93, 2.23, 1.81, 2.42, 3.26, 3.18, 1.88, 1.93, 2.22, 2.54, 2.54, 2.61, 2.48, 2.25, 2.56, 2.81, 2.76, 2.58, 1.73, 2.22

= 2.54
(σ = 0.37)

Best average of 12: 2.29
1. (1.60) F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F' R F R' U' 
2. 2.52 R' U2 F U F2 R' F R2 F' U' 
3. 2.20 R F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U R2 U 
4. 2.83 U2 R U2 F R' F2 R2 F' U' 
5. 1.93 U' R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 
6. 2.23 F' U F U2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
7. 1.81 U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 U' 
8. 2.42 F U' F U' F2 R U' F' U' 
9. (3.26) F R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 R 
10. 3.18 F U F U R U2 F' U 
11. 1.88 F' R2 F2 U R' F' R' U' 
12. 1.93 U' R' F2 U2 R F U2 F' U2 
(σ = 0.43)


----------



## joey (Apr 22, 2010)

srs


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 22, 2010)

wat


----------



## Muesli (Apr 22, 2010)

Escher said:


> I'm so ridiculously, ridiculously happy. Turns out practicing CLL algs makes a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

wat


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rowan: Are you still using your ES 2x2 or have you switched to a LanLan or something?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 22, 2010)

LS + LL avg100: 5.73 (σ = 0.82)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 5.73
1. 4.97 F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' U R U R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F U2 R U' R' 
2. 5.92 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F U2 R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U2 F R U R' U' F' U2 F U 
3. 6.47 F' U F U' R U' R' F' U' F U R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F R U R' U' F' U' F R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' 
4. 6.13 U R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U' 
5. 4.37 R U' R' U2 F' U' F R U R' F' U F U R U' R' F' U2 F U' R U R' U2 R U R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F 
6. 4.90 F' U' F R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U F U2 F' U' F U2 F' U F 
7. 5.54 R U2 R' U R U R' U' F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U' F U F' U2 F U R U R' 
8. 7.22 U R U' R' U2 R U R' U F' U' F U2 F' U F U2 F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F U2 
9. 5.41 R U R' U F' U F R U R' U R U R' U' F' U F U R U R' F' U' F U R U R' U F' U2 F 
10. 7.26 R U2 R' F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U F U' R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U F U R U' R' F' U2 F U' R U' R' 
11. 4.96 F' U2 F U R U R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U R' U2 F' U F U2 F' U F U 
12. 5.69 U' F' U F U2 F' U' F R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' F' U2 F U' R U' R' 
13. 4.70 R U R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U F R U R' F' U F R U' R' U' 
14. 6.81 R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F U F' U' F U F' U2 F U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
15. 6.68 R U R' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U R' F' U2 F R U R' U R U R' F' U F U' R U' R' U 
16. 5.85 U2 F' U2 F R U R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' F' U' F 
17. 5.56 F' U2 F U R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' U F' U' F U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U' F 
18. 6.66 F' U' F R U R' U2 R U' R' U F' U' F R U' R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U 
*19. 4.22 R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U F U R U' R' U F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U2 F 
20. 5.42 U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 F' U' F U F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U F U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F U' 
21. 4.42 U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U R' U2 R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' U' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U F 
22. 4.92 U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U F R U' R' U R U R' U2 
23. 5.92 U F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F U F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U2 R' *
24. 5.58 U2 F' U2 F U R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' F' U F 
25. 6.23 U F' U F R U R' U2 R U2 R' F' U F U' F' U' F R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F U' F' U2 F U 
26. 5.22 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' F' U' F U R U' R' F' U F U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U' F 
27. 6.15 R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 F' U' F U2 R U R' F' U' F U' R U2 R' 
28. 5.42 F' U' F R U' R' F' U F U R U2 R' F' U' F U F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' U2 
29. 7.95 U' R U' R' F' U' F U R U' R' F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U' R' U' 
30. 5.98 U2 F' U2 F U' F' U2 F U' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U 
31. 5.06 R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U' F' U F U F' U F R U R' 
*32. 5.39 U2 F' U' F U F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U' F' U2 F U R U R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U R U R' 
33. 5.64 U R U2 R' F' U' F U R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U R' U' R U R' F' U' F 
34. 4.95 F' U' F R U' R' F' U2 F U F' U2 F U' F' U' F R U2 R' U R U' R' F' U F U2 F' U F R U' R' U 
35. 6.21 U' R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 F' U F R U R' F' U2 F R U R' U F' U2 F U 
36. 5.54 U' F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U F' U F R U R' U F' U2 F R U' R' 
37. 5.61 R U2 R' U' R U R' U F' U F U' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U F' U' F R U2 R' U' 
38. 4.42 F' U2 F U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' F' U F U' F' U F 
39. 5.65 F' U2 F R U R' U2 R U' R' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F U R U R' U2 F' U' F R U' R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U F 
40. 5.37 F' U F U' R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' U F' U' F U' F' U F R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F 
41. 4.97 U2 F' U F R U R' F' U F U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F R U R' 
42. 4.97 R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U' F R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' 
43. 4.55 U R U2 R' F' U' F U' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F U R U R' U R U R' F' U2 F U' *
44. 7.11 U2 F' U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U F U2 F' U F U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F 
45. 6.70 F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U' R' U R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U2 R' F' U F 
46. 6.59 R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' U2 F' U F U R U2 R' U F' U F U2 F' U F U2 R U' R' U' R U R' 
47. 5.19 R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U2 R' F' U' F U2 F' U' F U R U R' U' F' U F U2 F' U F U' F' U F 
48. 5.48 R U2 R' F' U' F U' R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F 
49. 5.98 F' U' F U' R U R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U R' F' U2 F U F' U' F R U2 R' U R U' R' 
50. 6.49 R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F R U R' U F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F 
51. 6.26 U2 R U' R' F' U F U R U' R' U' F' U' F R U' R' U F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F U 
52. 6.93 U F' U F U R U R' F' U F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F U2 R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F 
53. 5.65 U' R U' R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F U' F' U F U' R U R' F' U2 F U' R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F 
54. 5.99 U' F' U2 F R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U F U2 F' U' F U R U R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F 
55. 5.81 U' R U' R' F' U F U R U' R' F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' U F' U' F U F' U F 
56. 6.23 F' U' F U R U2 R' U2 F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U' F' U F U' F' U' F 
57. 4.43 F' U' F R U' R' U2 F' U F R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U2 F R U R' 
58. 5.81 F' U2 F U' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F U F' U F U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F U 
59. 6.61 R U R' F' U' F U F' U F R U R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U' F 
60. 5.06 R U' R' U' F' U2 F U F' U2 F R U R' F' U F U R U' R' U F' U' F U F' U F R U2 R' U 
61. 6.18 R U2 R' F' U' F U R U R' F' U2 F U F' U F U' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F 
62. 5.75 R U R' U R U2 R' U F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U R U2 R' F' U2 F U' F' U2 F U' F' U2 F 
63. 6.75 U2 F' U2 F U F' U F U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U R U2 R' 
64. 5.24 U F' U2 F R U2 R' U F' U' F U R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U' R U' R' F' U F U2 F' U' F R U R' 
65. (8.27) R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U' F U' R U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F 
66. 6.26 U' R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 F' U' F R U' R' 
67. 3.50 F' U2 F R U2 R' U F' U F U' F' U' F R U2 R' U F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U' F U R U2 R' F' U' F 
68. 4.96 U F' U F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U F' U' F U2 F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F 
69. 6.50 U R U' R' U2 F' U F U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 F' U' F U2 F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U' F 
70. 5.18 R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U' F U F' U' F U' F' U2 F U2 R U R' F' U' F R U R' 
71. 5.43 U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U F R U R' F' U2 F U2 R U' R' U F' U F U2 F' U' F R U' R' 
72. 4.99 U' F' U F U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U F R U R' U R U' R' F' U' F U2 F' U F U2 F' U F R U R' 
73. 6.58 F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U R' F' U F R U' R' U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U R' U2 F' U2 F 
74. 5.21 F' U F U' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U F U F' U F U2 F' U F U R U R' U2 F' U F R U R' 
75. 6.82 R U2 R' U' F' U F R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U F R U' R' U' F' U' F U' R U' R' U' F' U2 F U 
76. 5.82 F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F U2 F' U F U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 F' U F 
77. 5.92 U' F' U' F R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F' U F U F' U' F U' 
78. 5.54 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U F' U2 F U' F' U F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F 
79. 7.09 R U R' U2 R U R' U F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U' 
80. 5.16 F' U' F U R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F U' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' F' U F U F' U F 
81. 7.48 F' U' F U R U R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' U F' U F R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' 
82. 4.73 U2 F' U' F R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' U F U2 F' U' F U2 F' U F R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' 
83. 4.53 U2 F' U' F R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' F' U2 F U' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F R U R' U' 
84. 6.20 F' U F U' F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U F U R U R' F' U F R U' R' U R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U R' 
85. 4.86 U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R' 
86. 5.50 U R U R' F' U F U' F' U F U2 F' U F R U' R' U' F' U F U F' U' F R U' R' U' F' U2 F 
87. 5.80 F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' U F' U2 F U' F' U' F U R U' R' U 
88. 6.46 U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F U' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' U' 
89. 6.36 F' U F R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U R' U' F' U F U R U' R' F' U F R U R' F' U' F U2 
90. 5.75 R U2 R' U' F' U' F U' R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F 
91. 6.99 U2 R U2 R' U R U R' F' U' F U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U F R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' U F 
92. 4.16 R U2 R' U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F U' R U2 R' U' F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U' F' U F 
93. 6.62 F' U2 F U F' U F R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' 
94. 5.81 F' U' F R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U2 R U2 R' F' U' F U2 
95. 4.69 U2 R U' R' F' U' F R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U F U' F' U2 F R U R' U R U2 R' 
96. 5.75 U R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U F R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F R U2 R' 
97. 6.09 F' U F U R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U' R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' 
*98. (2.44) U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F U R U' R' F' U2 F R U R' *
99. 6.23 U' F' U2 F U F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U F U F' U' F U2 F' U F U' R U' R' 
100. 5.45 F' U F U' R U2 R' U' F' U2 F U2 R U R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F U


best time: 2.44
best avg5: 4.92 (σ = 0.41)
best avg12: 5.26 (σ = 0.36)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> I'm curious, did you decide to use Roux as your main method because it seemed to have the most potential for you, or because you liked the method the most?




Neither. I use it because I use it.



dunpeal2064 said:


> I'm just wondering how good you'd be at CFOP if you practised it like roux, or if roux is just your thing and CFOP didn't seem to have potential for you personally.




tbh, I just did 12 solves from the sub10 race thread to gauge scramble difficulty with CFOP on them. I'd be good with CFOP if I practiced it instead just like CFOP users would be good with roux if they practiced it instead. 

I didn't really use CFOP, it's something where the F2L is halfway between Petrus and "F2L" and the LL is either CLL/ELL or OLL/PLL. 



Escher said:


> I'm so ridiculously, ridiculously happy.




You are /very/ sub3. Fuᴄk.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics for 04-21-2010 23:17:22
> ...



RAWR.

Oh and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

Rowan's a beast.

I'm looking forward to seeing you get a couple sub 3 averages at Nats.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 23, 2010)

LS + LL avg 100
number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.67
worst time: 16.34

current avg5: 6.76 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 5.66 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 6.71 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 6.16 (σ = 0.42)

current avg100: 6.75 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 6.75 (σ = 0.99)

I think I kinda suck

edit: this is suppose to be no-inspection right?


----------



## Rayne (Apr 23, 2010)

Beat my old PB of 22.32 by more than 4 seconds, 18.22! It was one of the scrambles from the Race to Sub 30.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Beat my old PB of 22.32 by more than 4 seconds, 18.22! It was one of the scrambles from the Race to Sub 30.



This reminded me of something from a while back, so I looked it up.
I lol'd.

Congrats, keep it up!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 23, 2010)

2x2...



Spoiler



*Average of 5: 3.24*
1. (1.77) F U' F2 U R U' F R2 
2. (5.18) R2 U F' R F' U2 R F' 
3. 5.14 F' U2 F R U' R2 F2 U' R U' 
4. 1.94 U F' R2 F U2 F U2 F' 
5. 2.65 U' F' R F' U F' R' F2 R 

*Average of 12: 4.07*
1. 3.93 R' U R2 F' U' R' U2 F U 
2. 5.88 U2 F U R U' R' U2 F R 
3. 3.96 F' U' R U2 R U2 F R' U2 
4. 4.26 U' F U R' F R' U R U' 
5. (5.94) R' U2 R' U F U' R2 U' R 
6. 3.89 U' R' F2 U' R F R' U2 R' 
7. 3.84 R F' U R' U2 F U R U 
8. (1.77) F U' F2 U R U' F R2 
9. 5.18 R2 U F' R F' U2 R F' 
10. 5.14 F' U2 F R U' R2 F2 U' R U' 
11. 1.94 U F' R2 F U2 F U2 F' 
12. 2.65 U' F' R F' U F' R' F2 R



So... Should I learn CLL or keep doing Ortega?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 23, 2010)

was bored [jfly sim]

number of times: 250/250
session avg: 12.276 (σ = 2.84)

best time: 8.375
best avg5: 10.172 (σ = 0.26)
best avg12: 10.780 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 11.804 (σ = 1.70)

sub-10s: 3*8, 15*9 (and 5*10.0x) 
sup-15s: 8*15, 3*16, 2*17, 2*19, 20, 21, 44, 53 



amostay2004 said:


> LS + LL avg 100
> edit: this is suppose to be no-inspection right?


No, unless you normally have absolutely no lookahead during F2L.


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Rowan: Are you still using your ES 2x2 or have you switched to a LanLan or something?



Yeah, and I just lubed and retensioned it. Like, zero pops and locks now


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2010)

Escher said:


> zero pops and locks now




BUT HOW WILL YOU IMPRESS THE CHICKS WITH YOUR DANCING NOW?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 23, 2010)

was bored v2 [2x2]

number of times: 250/250
session avg: 4.87 (σ = 1.05)

best time: 0.84 R2 F U' F 
best avg5: 3.77 (σ = 0.46)
best avg12: 4.33 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 4.64 (σ = 0.91)

number of times below my official best: 1*0.xx, 2*1.xx, 9*2.xx, 2*3.xx => 14 total, or one per every 3.6 2x2 rounds :|


----------



## Cuber3 (Apr 23, 2010)

ZZ:



Spoiler



Average of 12: 35.11
1. 33.26 D B' L2 F L2 F2 B' L' U B F' L' F2 U' F2 U2 F U F L' U B2 U F L2 
2. 35.91 B' R U B2 D2 F' D2 R' F R' D2 U F' L R B L' F' D R D' B' F2 D2 L' 
3. 32.45 F2 R2 U L D' F D2 F2 L R U2 R' L2 D' B' F R D' R' B2 D2 L2 F B2 R' 
4. 33.57 L B2 U F B' L' D2 U L2 B' D2 U B' F' U' F' L' F2 U2 L D2 U' L' F' D 
5. 35.52 F2 U2 B R' B L' D' L2 D L' F' U B' R' U' D' B L F2 L' U2 R' L2 F2 D 
6. 33.98 B' D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 U' R' U D' R' D' U B L B' D2 L' D2 R' L' U' 
7. 41.15 D U B' F' U' R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' R' D F2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 B2 R2 D' 
8. 29.56 B U' B' F' L R' F L2 U D' F' R B' F' R' F' L' B' F' D' U' L' D2 F D' 
9. (45.86) U2 B U' R2 L U' B' U' R' D' B2 L2 R' D L2 U' B D R F L2 F B2 L2 D2 
10. (28.25) U F' L2 B R2 B' U F U F' B2 L D2 F U D' R U2 R2 B2 F' U B' U' R 
11. 38.18 D U2 F2 D F R2 B2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 L' B' D' B F' D L' R2 F2 D' B D2 U 
12. 37.54 L' B L B' D' L U' F L U D2 F U B' U F R' B2 R U2 R2 D2 F' D U'


 
ZZ FTW


----------



## qqwref (Apr 23, 2010)

More minx 

PB lucky singles: 1:23.76[CP skip], 1:19.70[EP/CO skip] <- crazy LL, forced EO skip so I only had to do CP!
Also 1:26.84 nl.

best avg5: 1:31.84 (σ = 7.50) [first 5 solves below]
best avg12: 1:34.89 (σ = 5.65)
1:23.76[CP skip], 1:29.95, (1:19.70[EP/CO skip]), 1:41.88, 1:41.82, 1:40.74, 1:34.55, 1:33.42, (1:42.71), 1:29.42, 1:35.90, 1:37.48


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Rayne said:
> 
> 
> > Beat my old PB of 22.32 by more than 4 seconds, 18.22! It was one of the scrambles from the Race to Sub 30.
> ...


Hahaha. That was so funny, I don't know why, but I pictured you as a 9/10 year old in that writing  Ahh.... I wish I had kept track of my progress so far. Right from 1:30, or whatever I was when I started (it's all blurry to me.


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay sub9 

Nice consistency  no counting sup 10s.

Average: 8.91
Standard Deviation: 0.50
Best Time: 7.91
Worst Time: 11.01
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	9.40	u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=3 / ddUd
2.	8.23	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUUd
3.	8.27	u=1,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=3 / UUUd
4.	(11.01)	u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=5 / u=6,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdd
5.	9.42	u=-2,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=6 / d=5 / Uddd
6.	8.26	u=3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=-5 / UUdU
7.	9.73	u=2,d=6 / u=3,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=0,d=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=0 / UdUU
8.	8.82	u=-3,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=4,d=2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=2 / dddd
9.	9.31	u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / d=5 / UdUd
10.	9.26	u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=6 / UdUd
11.	8.39	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=5,d=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=5 / UdUd
12.	(7.91)	u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dUdU


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 23, 2010)

3x3 pb 13.89 non lucky 
Scramble: L' U' L2 F' U2 B2 U B U2 B' U L2 D L2 B2 U R U2

It's in this weeks competition.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice one Mark O_O

3x3x2 avg12: 13.75
1. (6.55) B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2

y M2 U M2 U' r2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U'


Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.75
1. (6.55) B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 
2. 14.20 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 
3. 14.45 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 
4. 12.23 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U 
5. 14.09 L2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 
6. 15.42 R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' 
7. 14.77 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 B2 
8. 14.34 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 
9. 10.13 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 
10. (15.93) L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 
11. 14.65 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 
12. 13.23 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 1. (6.55) B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2
> 
> y M2 U M2 U' r2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U'



wtf


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 23, 2010)

2x3 block: y M2 U M2 U' r2
FL: U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2
PLL skip: U'


----------



## Meisen (Apr 23, 2010)

New PB average of 12 (16.741) and non lucky single (12.656).


Non lucky single (old was 13.272):

12.656 L' B R' F' U2 L2 B2 L D U L B2 L2 D' B' L' U B2 U R2 L' F' B L' R'


Average of 12:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.741 (old was 16.955)

1. 16.664 U2 R U2 D' R2 F U' R' U' L R' F' L B2 R U D2 B U B2 L' F' U' B2 D'
2. (13.200) D' U' B2 L F R F2 R2 F' R' F' R' F2 D2 U2 R' U' R2 B' R L F B L2 B'
3. 15.275 U2 L' R D U R' U' R' B2 U2 L F' D2 L' D B L F2 U' D F U' D R' F'
4. 17.562 D2 U F2 B' D' L B' R' L' D' F2 U2 L' F' L U' R' D' B2 L2 B' D L R B
5. 15.764 F' B' R U' D F2 L2 F R2 D2 L R2 D' B' D L2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 U' B' D F
6. (19.383) B2 R' D R2 U2 R2 F' D' U2 F B2 L' R' U' D' F U2 L2 D2 B2 R U' R B D
7. 18.591 R2 D L2 B2 U' B F' U2 L2 U' L F' U' D' L U B' R' F' U' B' U' R2 U B'
8. 15.450 F R2 L D L' R U2 R2 D2 U L' F D' B2 L D2 B U2 F L' R2 D' U L D'
9. 15.283 F' U L' R' F' L' B2 U' R' B2 D2 R D B' U2 D2 F U2 R F U F L U R2
10. 18.681 F' U' L2 D B' F' D' L2 D U' L2 F B2 D2 L U' F2 B2 L2 F2 D B' U' R2 B2
11. 18.788 B' U2 B' U D F R U2 D2 R L' F U' F L' F2 U F D' B' F' L' F U2 L2
12. 15.354 D' F' L D' B D2 U B R2 U F B L U D' L D U F2 L F D B2 D F'


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2010)

Another, similar. Some better times here though  End kind of messed it up, could've been sub 2.5...



Spoiler



2.81, 2.61, 1.97, 3.12, 2.74, 1.42, 2.64, 3.01, 1.56, 2.48, (0.60), 2.85, 2.08, 2.19, 2.73, 1.98, 2.67, 2.42, 2.63, 2.46, 2.04, 2.55, 3.22, 3.47, 2.95, 3.17, 3.01, 2.70, 2.39, 2.78, 2.68, 2.22, 2.37, 2.32, 2.55, 3.28, 3.01, 3.37, 2.22, 2.76, 2.87, 1.92, 2.37, 3.23, 2.21, 2.46, 2.00, 2.25, 2.50, 2.60, 2.00, (4.66), 0.99, 2.08, 1.56, 2.77, 1.80, 2.65, 2.71, 2.70, 2.66, 2.83, 3.22, 2.31, 2.46, 2.30, 2.61, 1.80, 2.43, 3.06, 3.46, 2.13, 2.67, 2.96, 2.94, 2.85, 2.57, 1.62, 3.13, 2.43, 2.81, 1.56, 2.46, 2.29, 2.31, 2.21, 2.68, 3.09, 2.40, 2.98, 2.29, 1.99, 3.07, 2.88, 3.64, 2.81, 2.48, 2.81, 3.33, 3.33 
= 2.56
σ = 0.49

Average of 12: 2.20
1. 2.46 R2 F R2 F' U R2 F' R' F' 
2. 2.00 R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U 
3. 2.25 R F' U' F R' F2 U F R' 
4. 2.50 R2 U' F2 R U F U2 R U' 
5. 2.60 R2 F' U' F U' F' U R' U R2 
6. 2.00 F R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' 
7. (4.66) F R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R 
8. (0.99) F2 U2 F R2 F R 
9. 2.08 F2 U F' U' F U' R2 U R2 U2 
10. 1.56 R' F R' U2 R' U' R2 F' 
11. 2.77 R2 F U' R2 F R F U2 
12. 1.80 R' U2 F R' F U' F' R2 F' 
σ = 0.36





So I think I can safely say I'm sub 3!


----------



## AngeL (Apr 23, 2010)

I know it's nowhere near what everyone else is posting, but I've just passed my 1 month anniversary for cubing, give me time 

I just finally finished 4LLL and I know intuitive F2L halfway decently now, so I'm officially completely off any part of the beginners method!

My PB has been :43, though that was both a PLL skip and an extremely easy cross and F2L pairs. I usually average around :55.

I think what I really need to focus on right now is F2L, because my solves are usually a 5 second cross, 30 second F2L and 20 second LL. If I could get that F2L down to 20 or 15, I imagine the LL will come down with a bit more practice and I should be getting close to the :30 range.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I assume it's his total average for the last few months on CCT or something. Still...6000 solves is a lot to have done in any period of time!
> ...



Haha I meant 500 in that 1 day 

By the end of the day I had done 753 2x2 solves in 1 day


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > zero pops and locks now
> ...



no pops or locks, but he definitely still drops it!


----------



## joey (Apr 23, 2010)

like it's hot


----------



## mande (Apr 23, 2010)

3x3 17.02 avg 12 on an old type a that I have (my first DIY)



Spoiler



Session average: 17.02
1. 15.62 R' B L' D R2 B2 R F2 U F' R F2 R2 F D2 U L' U' F2 R2 L2 F L B R2 
2. 15.69 L U' L R2 D2 F' B' R B2 D U B' U2 B2 R' F U R' B2 U B L2 R' B D2 
3. (14.57) B' D' L' R' D2 L' F R' U' R' U2 B D' R D2 L2 B L2 R2 U D' R B' U2 F' 
4. 19.55 L2 F' L2 R' F2 U' D R2 F' U2 R2 D' R U' F D B' D2 F' B' U2 L' R' B F 
5. 14.59 D L D B F2 L D R' F' R2 B F2 U' B2 D2 U' R' D' B2 D2 B F U' L R2 
6. 18.03 B2 D2 U' R2 B' U D B D' U F L' D2 B U D' R' L2 F2 L2 U' R' L D F 
7. (22.20) F2 D' L U2 R' B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 R' F' D' L' U2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 F D 
8. 18.82 U B2 U2 R' L' D U' B2 R B D2 U R' L B U2 F' D' U' R L U2 R L2 U2 
9. 16.38 L D2 U F' D' U F2 U2 B F' D U2 R' L D' U2 R F' R F2 L2 F' D' U L 
10. 16.17 B' U2 D R2 U2 F' L' D' R U F' B' U' D L2 F L' F' D' B' D2 L R2 U D' 
11. 17.81 F D2 R B' U2 D B2 L B2 F' R2 D' R' U' R D' L' F2 B U F B L2 F L' 
12. 17.58 F D L D2 B2 R2 F U' B' F L R' F2 R' B R L2 B R' B U' L2 F' L U' 

First 5 solves had an average of 15.30. All solves were full step.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2010)

5x5:

(1:44.30), 1:51.10, 2:00.68, 1:47.17, 1:53.93, 1:54.52, 2:00.28, 1:55.22, 1:52.12, (2:02.74), 1:52.43, 1:56.60 = 1:54.40


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 23, 2010)

joey said:


> like it's hot



WHEN THE PIMPS IN THE CRIB


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Nice one Mark O_O



Haha thanks 

Why do I never see you on MSN any more...? :confused:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 23, 2010)

Because your MSN still doesn't see I'm online, remember? xD


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 23, 2010)

(2:14:06 PM) DavidWoner: 8.27 fullstep o_0
(2:14:13 PM) DavidWoner: B F2 R B2 D F2 R' D2 F' D2 F' R' L' D2 L U R2 F R2 L' D R2 L2 U2 B' 
(2:14:15 PM) DavidWoner: on U



Spoiler



y z' U' L U' D'
x U R' U2 R U
l U R2 U' R U R' U'
x l' U' R U
R2 x' U R' U' R2 U R' U'
z' U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



51 moves / 8.27 = 6.17 tps o_0

or if you like animations http://tinyurl.com/algyz-U-LU-D-xU


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> (2:14:06 PM) DavidWoner: 8.27 fullstep o_0
> (2:14:13 PM) DavidWoner: B F2 R B2 D F2 R' D2 F' D2 F' R' L' D2 L U R2 F R2 L' D R2 L2 U2 B'
> (2:14:15 PM) DavidWoner: on U
> 
> ...



I totally didn't know you did cross on L?

Is this usual and I just don't know anything?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > (2:14:06 PM) DavidWoner: 8.27 fullstep o_0
> ...



Neither did I...whoa so who else is good with cross on left other than you and Tomatz?


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes said:


> 5x5:
> 
> (1:44.30), 1:51.10, 2:00.68, 1:47.17, 1:53.93, 1:54.52, 2:00.28, 1:55.22, 1:52.12, (2:02.74), 1:52.43, 1:56.60 = 1:54.40



Best time is approximately equal to your best competition average


----------



## Shortey (Apr 23, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Phillip.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2010)

2x2 average of 12 PB, 2.82. Go ahead, accuse me of cheating, I have all of my solutions.



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-26-2010 21:31:40

Average: 2.82
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 1.70
Worst Time: 6.81
Individual Times:
1.	3.05	F' U' R F' R U' R2 U2
2.	2.33	F2 U F' U2 F' R2 F U2 R
3.	(6.81)	R' F U' F R2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
4.	2.62	R U F' R2 F R' U'
5.	3.27	F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' R F2 U'
6.	2.27	U' F R' U' F2 U R' U2 R' U2
7.	3.22	F' U R F2 U' R F' R2 F
8.	2.95	U2 F R2 U F2 R' U' F
9.	2.28	U F' R F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2
10.	2.12	U' R' U' F U' R' F' R LL skip
11.	(1.70)	F U' R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U'
12.	4.05	R U2 F2 U' F U2 R' F2



Solutions:



Spoiler



1.	3.05	z' U' R U2 R U R' U R U R' U R U2 R'
2.	2.33	x2 U' R' U R' F R' F' R U R U' R' U
3.	(6.81)	F' z2 U2 R' R U' R' F R' F' R (CLL fail) R U R U' R' F R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
4.	2.62	z2 R' U' R U R B2 R2 U F R' F' R U R U' R'
5.	3.27	x2 R U F2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 U F R2 U'
6.	2.27	y z' R' U R U' R B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2
7.	3.22	z2 U' R U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U [R and x'] U' R' U F'
8.	2.95	x R x2 y' R U R2 U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'
9.	2.28	z2 y' U R' U R U2 R2 F' U' R2 F R2 U F R2 U'
10.	2.12	x U' R' x' y' R2 U' R U' R2 (pause for recognition fail... ... ... ...) U LL skip
11.	(1.70)	x2 R U' R2 L U2 L' U2 R' U L U'
12.	4.05	y z' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' F2 R2 (fail FL) F' R U R' U' R' F R R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 average of 12 PB, 2.82. Go ahead, accuse me of cheating, I have all of my solutions apart from the 2.12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GUIZ HE CAN'T HAV CHEATED COS HE HAS SOLOOSHUNS.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 23, 2010)

Morten said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Phillip, Tomasz, Ravi, Leyan, and Kittikorn are all ranked better than me for official avg. Jimmy Coll is just behind me.

Anywho, Rowan made me practice.

Average of 12: 2.39
1. 2.34 F2 R2 F' R2 F R' U2 R' F U'
2. 2.87 F U2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U'
3. 2.29 R' F' U2 R U2 F' U' F' U2
4. (4.13) R' F' R F2 R F' U F2 U' R'
5. 1.96 U2 R' U' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U2
6. 2.43 F' U' R F' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
7. 2.32 R' U' R F' U' F U2 R2 F'
8. 2.32 U F2 U' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U2
9. 1.97 R' U' F' U2 R2 F' R F R U'
10. 3.13 F U R' F R U2 F2 R' U
11. (1.16) R2 U2 R' F R2
12. 2.27 R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 R' F' 

best avg100: 2.85 (σ = 0.57)
2.17, 2.56, 2.64, 3.00, 2.34, 2.87, 2.29, 4.13, 1.96, 2.43, 2.32, 2.32, 1.97, 3.13, (1.16), 2.27, 3.91, 3.36, 3.06, 3.66, 1.75, 2.66, 2.21, 2.38, 2.73, 1.81, 3.14, 3.54, 2.50, 2.53, 3.29, 3.50, 2.82, 3.22, 2.70, 2.74, 3.95, 2.35, 3.26, 2.00, 2.60, 1.85, 3.12, 3.56, 3.21, 3.53, 2.08, 2.36, 3.67, 1.89, 3.28, 3.51, 1.90, 3.23, 3.02, 2.37, 2.88, (4.32), 3.15, 3.36, 2.40, 3.24, 2.79, 2.99, 2.88, 3.42, 2.72, 3.80, 2.73, 1.55, 2.75, 2.59, 2.84, 3.05, 3.15, 1.65, 2.65, 3.15, 3.16, 3.75, 2.99, 2.25, 3.05, 2.72, 3.28, 2.82, 3.75, 3.64, 3.14, 2.73, 3.15, 2.78, 3.40, 3.80, 2.89, 3.18, 3.24, 2.62, 2.34, 2.52



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.85
1. 2.17 F U R' F U' R2 U2 F2
2. 2.56 R' F R2 F2 U R' F2 U' R' U'
3. 2.64 F' U F U2 F' R' U2 F U'
4. 3.00 R F2 R F' R F R' U2 R
5. 2.34 F2 R2 F' R2 F R' U2 R' F U'
6. 2.87 F U2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U'
7. 2.29 R' F' U2 R U2 F' U' F' U2
8. 4.13 R' F' R F2 R F' U F2 U' R'
9. 1.96 U2 R' U' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U2
10. 2.43 F' U' R F' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
11. 2.32 R' U' R F' U' F U2 R2 F'
12. 2.32 U F2 U' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U2
13. 1.97 R' U' F' U2 R2 F' R F R U'
14. 3.13 F U R' F R U2 F2 R' U
15. (1.16) R2 U2 R' F R2
16. 2.27 R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 R' F'
17. 3.91 U R U2 R F U2 R' F U'
18. 3.36 F U2 F' R F2 U F2 U2 R'
19. 3.06 U F2 U' R F' R F2 R U
20. 3.66 U' F' R F' R F R U' R2
21. 1.75 F2 U2 R2 U' R F U2 R'
22. 2.66 F U F2 R' F R' F U2 R U'
23. 2.21 U R F U' F U' R2 F'
24. 2.38 F R' F' U2 F R2 U F' R
25. 2.73 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U
26. 1.81 R F' U2 R' U' F2 R2
27. 3.14 U F R U R2 F R2 F R2 U'
28. 3.54 U' F' R F' U R' F U R2
29. 2.50 F U2 R2 U' R F' U
30. 2.53 U R F2 U R' F R' U2
31. 3.29 F' R' F2 U2 R F' R' U R
32. 3.50 R2 F' R2 F' U F2 U' R U'
33. 2.82 R F2 R2 U2 F' R' F' R U
34. 3.22 F U F' R2 U2 F' U R U2
35. 2.70 R2 F' U' R F2 U F' U2 R2
36. 2.74 R2 U' R F' R U' R' U'
37. 3.95 R' F' R2 F2 R' F U' F2 R
38. 2.35 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R
39. 3.26 U2 F R2 F' U R F2 R F
40. 2.00 U R U' R U' R F2 U2
41. 2.60 R U F2 R' U' R F2
42. 1.85 U F R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
43. 3.12 U R2 U F2 R' F U R' U R'
44. 3.56 F2 R F' R' U2 R' F U2 R U'
45. 3.21 U R2 F R' U' F U2 F' U2
46. 3.53 R U2 F' R F' U F' U R U'
47. 2.08 F U2 F R2 F' U2 F R'
48. 2.36 U' R' F R' F U F' R2
49. 3.67 F R2 F R F2 R U
50. 1.89 F R2 F U F' U R F2 U'
51. 3.28 R' U' R F' R U' R U2 R'
52. 3.51 F2 R F R2 F2 U R' F2 R2 U'
53. 1.90 U2 R U F U F2 U R' F U'
54. 3.23 U F U F2 R' U R2 U R
55. 3.02 F U' R' F U' F U2 R' U2
56. 2.37 F' U F R U2 R F' U2 F
57. 2.88 U2 R F2 R U' F' R U2
58. (4.32) R2 U' R2 F U2 F' R' F2 U'
59. 3.15 R2 U2 F' U F' U2
60. 3.36 R2 U R' U' F' U2 R F' U
61. 2.40 U' R' F U' R F U R2 F'
62. 3.24 U R' U F U F' U F2 R' U'
63. 2.79 R' U F' U' F' R2 F2 U2
64. 2.99 U2 F U2 F' U F' U F2 U'
65. 2.88 R' U2 R F' R' F' U R' F
66. 3.42 U R' U' R U2 F2 R U'
67. 2.72 F2 R' U2 R U' R' F U2
68. 3.80 F2 R F' R U' R U2
69. 2.73 F R' F2 R2 U R' F' U F2 U2
70. 1.55 R2 U2 F2 R' F R2
71. 2.75 R U' R U F2 R' U F2 R' U'
72. 2.59 F U R2 F' U' F R2 U'
73. 2.84 F2 U R' F U F' R F2
74. 3.05 F2 U2 R' F U' R2 F' U R' U'
75. 3.15 U R U F U' F2 R2 U'
76. 1.65 U' R F2 R' F R F'
77. 2.65 R2 F U' F2 U' F2 R F2 R
78. 3.15 U2 F' R' F2 U R' U' F2 R2 U2
79. 3.16 F U R' F R' U F' R2 F' U'
80. 3.75 U F' U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U R2 U'
81. 2.99 R U' R' F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U'
82. 2.25 U2 F' U' F U2 F R F2 R2 U2
83. 3.05 R' F' R F' U2 R F U2 F'
84. 2.72 F2 U' F' U F' R F2 R2 F' U2
85. 3.28 F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U F R2 F'
86. 2.82 F' U' F' R F U2 R' U R'
87. 3.75 F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U2
88. 3.64 R2 F2 R F' R F2 U2 R
89. 3.14 R U2 R F' R U2 R U R2
90. 2.73 F' U2 F' R' F' R F' U R2 U'
91. 3.15 F U R2 U2 R' U' F R2 F'
92. 2.78 F R2 U' R2 U R' U' F R U'
93. 3.40 R2 U2 R U R F' R2 F U
94. 3.80 F' R' F' R2 U2 F R' U'
95. 2.89 R' F R F2 U2 R' U2 R U2
96. 3.18 F U R2 F' U' R' U2
97. 3.24 U2 F R F' R F2 R' U2 R2
98. 2.62 U2 F U R' U R' U2 R
99. 2.34 U R U R' U' F' R'
100. 2.52 F' U2 F R2 U R' F2 R2



want do moar but time for work


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 23, 2010)

This absolute beautiy came out of no where, it was not rolled in anyway
2x2
Average of 5: 3.54
1. 3.49 R U' R' F R2 U F' R'
2. 3.85 R' F' R' F2 U R' U' R2 U'
3. (3.02) F' U2 R' U R2 F2 U F U'
4. (4.03) U' F2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' U'
5. 3.28 F U2 F U' F R F' R2 F' R'

Average of 12: 4.13
1. 3.49 R U' R' F R2 U F' R'
2. 3.85 R' F' R' F2 U R' U' R2 U'
3. (3.02) F' U2 R' U R2 F2 U F U'
4. 4.03 U' F2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' U'
5. 3.28 F U2 F U' F R F' R2 F' R'
6. 4.18 R F2 U' F' U' F2 R F
7. (6.61) U2 F U F2 R2 F' U R U'
8. 4.14 U F R' U2 R U' F U R
9. 5.51 F' R' F2 R F' U F' U2 R U'
10. 5.46 U' R F2 R' F R' U2 F2 U'
11. 3.89 U2 F' R U' F2 U F' U' R'
12. 3.42 F2 R' U' R U' R U' F U'


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 23, 2010)

I finally know Full PLL. Thinking about learning all of the dot cases for OLL now, because I hate those using 2LOLL


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> I finally know Full PLL. Thinking about learning all of the dot cases for OLL now, because I hate those using 2LOLL



What I first did was learn the dot case with corners solved because then you can use this to orient the edges and with lookahead you will have already seen what OLL case it would then be...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally know Full PLL. Thinking about learning all of the dot cases for OLL now, because I hate those using 2LOLL
> ...



actually, wuite a while back I learned the OLL's that had all corners oriented, because they looked (and were) very easy. And you are right, the lookahead is too easy in that case.

I was thinking now to learn every OLL case that has a dot, instead of bar or L. The dot cases take me too long to get edges and then finish. but i dunno... my f2l still sucks xD


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I have all of my solutions.



Nice average, you should edit the solutions in


----------



## Toad (Apr 23, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...



I think you're at a good stage to slowly start learning OLLs... I learnt all the F sexy move F' ones first. But make sure that while still learning OLL you are working on your lookahead in F2L...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Good advice. My f2l is killing my avgs. Maybe after full OLL I can get near sub20. lol.


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Anywho, Rowan made me practice.



Tee hee.
I wonder though, who else has sub 3 avg of 100?
Rowe, me, you, Feliks, Justin (?), Lukasz (?) are all I would guess. Perhaps Phillipe too? And Phil Thomas?


----------



## joey (Apr 23, 2010)

YiChen?


----------



## Shortey (Apr 23, 2010)

Ben?


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2010)

joey said:


> YiChen?



Of course, how could I forget? 
Sorry 

Morten: Weeell afaik he hasn't claimed that so far


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

14.19 OH solve. Semi-forced PLL skip.

Yeah, so, time for a 2x2 average of 100.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 23, 2010)

2x2 average of 25: 3.84



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-23-2010 18:45:07

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.84
Standard Deviation: 0.57
Best Time: 2.48
Worst Time: 4.87
Individual Times:
1.	3.30	R U2 R F' U2 F' R' F R' U'
2.	3.79	F2 R' U' R F' R2 F' U2 F2
3.	3.57	R' F' R2 F' U2 F' R' F U'
4.	2.48	F2 U2 F U' R' U F' U
5.	3.88	R' U F' U F U' F R U'
6.	3.64	F' R2 U' F U2 F' R U
7.	4.82	F' U' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2
8.	4.17	U R' F2 R' U2 R U2 R'
9.	3.59	R F' R' U F2 R2 U' F' U
10.	4.87	F R' U F2 R U'
11.	4.24	U2 R F' U2 R U R F2
12.	3.25	R2 U F2 R2 U F' U' F R'
13.	4.18	F2 R2 F R' F' U2 F2 U' R'
14.	3.62	R' F R' U2 F U2 F R' U
15.	3.77	F2 R2 F' U' R U' F2 U' R' U'
16.	3.04	F U2 F R2 F R F2 R2 U
17.	3.79	U2 R2 F R U2 F' R F' U2
18.	4.57	R2 F' U F U2 R2 U' F U2
19.	3.33	F2 U2 F U' F' R U2 F' U
20.	3.83	U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2
21.	4.53	U' R U2 F U' R' F U
22.	3.87	F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U' R'
23.	3.35	F2 U' R2 F' U F' R2
24.	3.73	R' F U2 F R2 F R U2 R' U'
25.	4.68	R' F' U2 R F' R' U F2 U'


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 23, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> 2x2 average of 25: 3.84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing!


----------



## Escher (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, so, time for a 2x2 average of 100.



Your exclusion from the list was a very strong hint


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 24, 2010)

New PB Avg. of 12
Current Average of 12: 25.66
Best Time: 19.19
Worst Time: 29.00
Standard Deviation: 2.2 (8.8%)

1. 25.84 B2 R2 B' L' B L2 B2 F2 R' F R' D2 L B2 F2 R' F D' U L' F' U F2 U' F 
2. 26.53 D' B F2 D U' R L2 D L2 F' U2 R2 U L' D2 L2 U2 L R F' D U2 R2 D2 R 
3. 28.09 B' R' F' L' B D2 R D' U B' F L B' R' U2 B2 F' U D2 L' F2 L' F' B L' 
4. 25.63 D2 U R D' L2 D' L' R' U2 F2 B2 D2 F L F D L B' F2 L R D' B' L D2 
5. 23.42 B R2 U' F U2 D2 F' L2 U R' B D' U F' B2 R L' D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' 
6. (29.00) U B U' L2 F L2 R B' L' B F L' U' R U' F D R2 L2 U2 B U' B U R2 
7. 21.11 D' L B2 R2 B2 D' F U2 R' U' R L' U F' U B' L2 R F L2 U2 L2 B F D 
8. 24.47 F' D2 L2 D R2 D B F L B F L' B' R2 B2 L' F D' L2 U2 L2 F' U F D' 
9. 24.64 U2 D B2 F2 R B' F2 D2 U F2 L' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' B2 U' F' U' 
10. 28.50 F U' B' D2 R2 U' B2 R B' R D2 B' R D2 B' L' R F R2 D2 F U' R2 B2 L 
11. (19.19) U' R' D' R' B R U B' L' U' D' R D F R' L' F' U' B U2 R2 B' D' U2 R2 
12. 28.41 L2 R D F' L B' U2 R F U2 D' F' B D F R L B D' L F' U2 R' F L 
I think my PB Avg. of 5 is in there to.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 24, 2010)

15.42 solve on 3x3.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 24, 2010)

Clock avg12 8.34 (avg5 8.10 solves 7-11 or 8-12)



Spoiler



1.	7.61	u=-5,d=0 / u=5,d=4 / u=0,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=4 / UUUU
2.	8.22	u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=6 / dUdd
3.	8.90	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5,d=-3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUU
4.	8.90	u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=5,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=6 / d=0 / UddU
5.	(7.22)	u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUdU
6.	9.11	u=3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUUU
7.	(9.18)	u=2,d=4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-1 / dUUU
8.	8.05	u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=1 / u=6,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=3 / UUUU
9.	8.30	u=-2,d=4 / u=1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=4,d=6 / u=4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=1 / dUdd
10.	7.91	u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=3 / dUdd
11.	7.96	u=5,d=6 / u=-3,d=3 / u=6,d=6 / u=3,d=-5 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=6 / UdUU
12.	8.47	u=-5,d=2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=-2 / dddd


Not massively stupid scrambles - just had insane accuracy in my turning!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2010)

Escher said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have all of my solutions.
> ...



Ok ill do that now


----------



## ianini (Apr 24, 2010)

OH: 
Average of 5: 33.78
1. 32.94 R' D2 U2 B2 D' B F L2 D L' F' R' U' R D2 L2 U D L2 R' F2 B2 L U2 D2 
2. (37.18) U R2 L U2 B2 U' F2 R' D U L B2 D R' U2 B2 D U2 B2 F U2 L' F2 B' D 
3. 34.43 U D2 R' F' B2 U' R L' U2 B' L D' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B' R B' F R L2 F' D2 
4. 33.95 B D2 L2 U' R' F2 U B' F' U L U2 B D F' D' B L U' B L' U' R' D2 R2 
5. (31.58) B' L' U R D' F' R2 L F B' L2 U B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 L D' L2 U


----------



## Truncator (Apr 24, 2010)

First sub-5:

Average of 12: 4.74
1. (3.60) F R' U F' R' F U' R2 U
2. 4.61 F' U' F2 U2 F' U R2 F' R2
3. 4.01 R U' F U' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
4. 5.34 U' R F2 R F R' F2
5. 5.53 F U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2
6. (6.06) U R' F2 R U' R2 U R U'
7. 4.93 F' R' F' R U2 F' R2 F U
8. 5.13 F' U' R F' U' F2 U' R F' U
9. 4.95 U' R2 U' R U2 F2 R U'
10. 4.41 U' R U' F R2 F2 U' R' U'
11. 4.70 U' R U2 R F2 U' R U F2 U
12. 3.76 U R' U2 F R' F' R' U 

About five or so were using CLL, the rest were Ortega.  
Now I just need my shock oil...


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 24, 2010)

What is it with amazing singles .. seem to be coming thick and fast ATM, but my avg isn't really budging!!

New (non-lucky) PB: *11.22* !! 

Scramble: U' B2 D U L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R D2 U R2 F' R D L2 R2 B2 L' (random-state from cTimer)
Reconstruction:
XEOline: D L U2 L' B L U' B2 (8/8) <- extended EOLine FTW 
LHB2: U' R U' R U R' U L U' L' (10/18) <- started with RHB1
RHB1: U2 R U R' U R' (6/24) <- 2-gen from here...
RHB2: U' R' U R U' R' U R (8/32)
Sune: R U R' U R U2 R' (7/39)
U-Perm: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (11/50)
~4.46 TPS!


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 24, 2010)

Rank 1337 for 3x3 single 
Tied with 4 others.
It will inevitably change after the next comp's results are entered, but I'll enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Anthony (Apr 24, 2010)

lloolololololol

6.61 LL skip while giving "advice" to Jameson on cam on Skype.
He had a ****in' orgasm. lololol.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 24, 2010)

I was bored in class so I timed myself saying a bunch of stuff as fast as I can

-pi to 50 digits in 3.14  (WIN)(in Chinese though, I can never say numbers fast enough in english)
-pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis in 1.0x
-alphabet sub-2
-PLL time attack (by saying all the perms) sub-5


----------



## Anthony (Apr 24, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> pi to 50 digits in 3.14  (WIN)



Noob.

[youtube]fiGsrkWIdCk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 24, 2010)

Escher said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Anywho, Rowan made me practice.
> ...



I think I read somewhere that Phil Thomas had, where is that guy now anyway


----------



## qqwref (Apr 24, 2010)

I tried the easy scrambles on the sub20 thread... only got 20.60 avg12 but this avg5 was really nice:

17.00, (29.47), 20.12, (16.93), 19.52 => 18.88 (σ = 1.35)


Spoiler



L R B F2 L2 R D U L B L2 R' U2 R2 D U L' R D U2 B' D L' D F2
D' B2 L2 D B F U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 R' B2 L R' D U2 L R D F
D' R D' R2 B' L2 D' R D2 L' D' B D2 R' B U2 L2 F' L2 U' R' D' L2 B' U
F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2
L' R D2 L' B U' L2 R2 D2 U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D B2 F2 D' L B L'


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 24, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I was bored in class so I timed myself saying a bunch of stuff as fast as I can
> 
> -pi to 50 digits in 3.14  (WIN)(in Chinese though, I can never say numbers fast enough in english)
> -pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis in 1.0x
> ...



That's really impressive, next you need to try the element challenge, where you say the periodic table as fast as you can.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > I was bored in class so I timed myself saying a bunch of stuff as fast as I can
> ...


Up to what element?


----------



## CubeX (Apr 24, 2010)

*Bad PB*

PB Avg. of 5 3X3

Average of 5: 21.54
1. 23.24 R2 U F' L R2 B2 U R' L F' D2 B' F' U' R' D' L' F2 R2 F' R' D U2 F' U2 
2. 19.55 U' F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 D' U L2 U2 R2 U' B' D' R2 B' L B' R' L D' F2 U' 
3. (DNF) R U R' F2 L' F R' D R' U' D B D' B' U2 L2 D L2 D' U2 L' B L' D2 R2 
4. 21.83 D' B2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L D U2 R2 L U2 B' D B2 L2 B2 F L F2 U F' 
5. (16.92) D' R D' U2 B' R' B R2 L U2 R2 D2 L' D' U2 R2 B' D L2 D2 B' D B' F L 

Why can't i just get sub-20?!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



I don't know, as much as you know.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



I just did it in 0.02 seconds - in Maori! Impressive, no?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 24, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> New (non-lucky) PB: *11.22* !!
> 
> Scramble: U' B2 D U L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R D2 U R2 F' R D L2 R2 B2 L' (random-state from cTimer)



Hey that looks like a really nice timer! Is it new or am I the only one who hasn't seen it before?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > New (non-lucky) PB: *11.22* !!
> ...


A little bit of both.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > New (non-lucky) PB: *11.22* !!
> ...



Cheers  I think I started work on it in around November '09, related thread here. I originally created it to cater for lack of breakdown timing capability in existing online timers. It also does random-state scrambles for 2x2, 3x3 and pyraminx and scramble images.

How random, I've got a spider dangling next to my head :confused:


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 24, 2010)

3x3 OH avg pb's:

AO5 = 31.14	
30.32, 32.84, 30.26, (36.60), (29.12) 
The last was a PLL skip, although it didn't do a great deal because I locked up the last layer and dropped it.

AO12 = 33.47	
31.96, 36.78, (29.00), 35.65, 32.23, (42.28), 30.32, 32.84, 30.26, 36.60, 29.12, 38.94


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 24, 2010)

9.49 Fullstep 

U' L F' L2 D2 U R' B L2 D L' D' L F R F' R F' R U2 F2 D R' B U' 

M' U2 x D
U' R' U' R L' U' L
U2 R' U' R 
U' F' U2 F U' R U R'
U2 R B' R'2 F R2 B R'2 F' R
U2 F R2 U' L' U R' U' L U R' F' U2 

46/9.49 = 4.8 tps


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 24, 2010)

2nd ever average of 300

Statistics for 04-24-2010 09:52:59

Cubes Solved: 299/300
Number of Pops: 7
Average: 27.49
Standard Deviation: 6.75
Best Time: 14.80
Worst Time: 1:36.08
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	26.45	D' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U2 B F2 L B L' F' D' B F R U2 R2 B F' R F L' R2
2.	14.80	B2 F' D B U2 F L' B F' D' B2 F U' R' U R B F' U' R D2 U' L B F
3.	30.95	F D' F' L R' D F2 L' R2 D' U2 B2 F U B' U' L R B' D U2 F L2 D' U'
4.	28.63	D2 U L' D U B2 D2 R' F' L' R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D U' F2 D' L B' F' U' R
5.	29.08+	D B' F2 L R2 U' F U L2 B' R' D F' R U' L' R' F' L B' R D2 U L' R2
6.	30.13	B2 L D2 B2 F' D U R2 F2 L' B' R B' F D' B D2 U' B F2 U B D2 U2 R'
7.	33.64	D' B F2 U' F' R' B L' R B L' R F D' F2 U' L2 R D' L2 R' D U2 B' R
8.	24.82	B2 F2 U2 B L' R' B' R' B' U L R U' B' U2 B2 R B' R D' U' L' R U R'
9.	29.32	F L' F L2 B F' D2 U' L R' U L F L' B' D' B' L' D' U2 B2 L' R D2 U2
10.	19.95	L2 U B U B' D U2 L R F' R2 F' D2 U' B2 R2 F' L F L2 D2 U L D' R'
11.	22.32+	D U2 B' R2 D U' L D2 U2 B' L2 B L B F' L R' D2 B2 L D' B' F' L2 F2
12.	29.15	D' U F' L D U2 R' F2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 L F2 R U L' B' F U2 B F' L R
13.	24.08	D F2 D2 L R F' U' R2 U F2 L' D2 F U2 B' D U B2 D2 U' L' R B' D U'
14.	27.00	R2 U' B2 F2 D2 L R' B' F L' U2 L' B2 D R D2 U F' D2 U B2 D' U' F2 D2
15.	28.31	R D' U' L R' U' L R' F' D2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U L R2 D2 U2 L2 R B
16.	27.14	B2 U' B R U' L2 R2 D' U2 B D' U' L2 D2 L R' F2 U2 B F2 D U2 R2 F2 U'
17.	27.68	D U2 B R2 D' L R2 U2 L2 B' F' U L' D2 U2 F L R' F L U' R B D' U2
18.	27.95	L' B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D' U R' B F' L R2 U B U B2 F' L D' U2 R U2 L' D'
19.	24.84	B D2 L R2 D U2 L' R U L R D' U2 L' B2 F R U2 B' L R2 B' F' L R2
20.	27.54	D L' B2 L2 R' B2 F2 L2 R2 U L R F D2 U2 L D' U2 L R' B2 F' R F L'
21.	28.49	B U2 L' B' F L2 D2 B F D' U2 B2 D2 U' R' F L2 R U B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2
22.	27.80	F2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U' R F2 L2 F D L2 R2 B F2 D2 B2 D' F D' U' L' B' F2
23.	31.01	L R' B' F D2 U R' D2 R B' L D' B2 F L2 R2 F2 L R D U2 B F' D B2
24.	26.97	R B F' R' B2 F U2 R2 F' L2 D L' D2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R' B F' U R D
25.	21.19	B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 L R D' L2 B F' D2 U2 B' D U2 B2 F' L R2 U F R2 D2
26.	22.50	U' L2 D U2 B2 F2 D L' D2 R B2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' B L R' F U'
27.	23.39	B2 R2 D L R B2 F' L F L2 B2 F' L D U' L2 U2 B L B F2 D B' F U'
28.	19.84	R D' U' R B' R' B2 F2 R B2 L R' B' F U L2 R2 B D L2 B' F' L' R2 D'
29.	27.14	B' F2 L' R B2 F L2 R D' B2 F' L' B F D2 B F2 D' U2 L' U2 B2 L2 U F
30.	22.66	L' D2 U B2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 U L' R2 D F' R B2 D' L2 D' B2 L B2 F U F2
31.	25.78	B' D U F' D B F' L2 D' U L R2 U' L2 R' U2 F U' F D' L2 R B2 F D2
32.	21.28	B F D' B F' U F2 D2 F' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 L R D' U' L D R' B F' U B
33.	26.68	R2 B' L' R2 F2 L R' D' L2 R2 D' U F' D U2 F D2 B' L2 B F R B' D' L
34.	24.53	D U2 L R' B R2 B' L' R2 U F L' B' F D' L B2 F' L2 B U' L' B2 L R2
35.	23.99	D' U' F' L' B' F D F R B' F D B' F' L R' B D2 U F' L R2 F' R' B
36.	30.20	L' B' D' U B F D U2 R' B' R F' R F2 L2 R D' U' R2 F D2 R D2 U' B2
37.	25.43	D R2 U' L' R B F2 L F2 U' B' F R2 B2 U F D' U2 R D2 U' B F L B'
38.	23.26	D' R' B F2 L R2 D' B F2 R2 U' L' R F2 R B2 F L' R2 U B2 U' F D2 F'
39.	28.94	F D' F2 D R U B F2 U L' R2 F U' B L' B F' U F D' U' R' D U L'
40.	28.76	L D2 U L2 R' D F2 R' B' F2 D U' F' L B' F U2 B' F' L2 D' L F U L2
41.	26.60	R' F L' R D' B F' L2 D' U' R B2 U2 B' F D2 U' B' F L R2 B' F' L R'
42.	33.62	B2 F D U B D U2 L R2 U L U2 L' R F D2 L2 R2 D U' F D' U B2 F'
43.	29.12	U L2 D2 L2 R F D' U2 L D L R D2 F2 D2 U' L R U R' D' U' B2 F R2
44.	27.62	B F L R B L' D F2 D' U' B D2 U' B' D2 B L2 R2 B' D U B L' R' U2
45.	23.83	D2 B L D2 U R2 D B2 L2 B' U' B' F L2 B R2 D2 L2 R B L2 R D' U R
46.	25.52	R' B2 D2 F2 U B' F2 U2 R' F D2 U R' F L' R2 D2 F D' F' L' U2 L' R2 U2
47.	43.43	R' B2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 R F2 D' B2 L U' B' R2 U L2 B' R2 D' U
48.	28.14	U R' D' B' U2 F2 D2 B F' D' B L' F' D' L' U B R' B R2 D2 B' R' B' R
49.	27.71	F2 L2 F2 L' D F D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' R' F D' B F2 D2 B F' U R B U
50.	22.37	R' B U' L' F2 D L R D U' L R' D2 U B2 U' B' U2 L' R D' U L R' U'
51.	29.48	B' F D U2 R B' U2 L2 B D2 L2 B' U L' R D R D2 U2 R' B' F2 R2 B F
52.	30.24	B2 U' L2 U L' U L' F U' R2 F' D' R2 F2 L D U B' F' L R' B2 D' U2 L
53.	24.17	B2 R2 D' L2 U' B' F' R F' R' F' U' B L2 R F2 L' B2 F' D2 U B F2 U2 L'
54.	33.17	B2 D2 L2 R B F' L2 D' B' F' R U2 R2 B' F' U2 L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' D' U
55.	26.42	L B D' B2 F2 U' B F L' R' B2 F L U R2 B' D U' L' B2 L' R2 D2 U' L'
56.	27.32	D2 L' D2 L' R B' F' L R D L' R F2 D2 L' D F' R B2 F2 L' R2 D B F2
57.	24.46	R' B2 L' B' F' R D' L' D' L2 R2 B2 F' D' U L R2 D2 U' L' B' D U R' F'
58.	26.54	F2 D U2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 F D B2 L2 B2 L2 R' U2 F' U2 L B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D'
59.	28.94	F2 L D' U L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 U' B D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 U L' D' B
60.	26.78	D2 U2 R D' U' F' D' F L D' L' D' U' L2 F' D' U F2 L B2 R2 B F D U
61.	27.14	R2 F2 L R D' U' F D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 D U2 B R2 B L' R F2 L2
62.	29.14	B D' U' L B2 L' R' B' R B2 D2 U2 L B2 U2 R' B F D' F' L2 R2 D' B' F
63.	21.03	U' B2 F' L' D2 U R B2 F L2 R2 B2 F R2 D2 L' D2 U B' F' L U' F' U2 L'
64.	26.18	L' R' B D R U B D' U L' F D' U' F' L2 B2 F' U2 L2 B L' R D2 L F
65.	21.74	L' R D2 U' L2 R D' U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' F2 R' D' F2 R2 B' F U R' B' F'
66.	24.38	B' D L R D2 R2 U' F L R2 D' U' L R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' L U2 F2 L D'
67.	23.54	D' B2 U2 L2 R D U R' D L U' L' F R U R' D2 L2 B F' U' F2 R' U2 B2
68.	25.43	F L R2 D F' U' R2 U2 B D' F U' B' F2 U F' L R F2 D U L2 U2 L D'
69.	24.34	L' B2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 F U' F' L U2 F U2 R2 F D' L' D U R' U' B
70.	32.27	D' B' D U R2 U B' F L' R' B F U2 L R' F L R U L' D B2 L2 F' L2
71.	25.92	D' R B2 F2 U L D' L R D U' B' F D' F2 D L R B' R B D B R2 F
72.	24.73	F2 R' B2 F' D2 U' F' L' R2 U2 F U B' F L' R F R2 D2 B2 L' U' B F L2
73.	28.67	L' R' D U' B F R2 B2 D' U2 B2 F L2 B' U' L B' D2 U' B2 F D L2 D' U
74.	27.80	D' R' F2 D U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D R' B' F' D U L R' F2 L' F2 D U2 F D'
75.	32.66	B D U L' F' D2 U L2 B' F L2 B F' D' U B2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 R' B' F D2
76.	23.30	U' B2 F2 D U' L' R D U2 R' U B2 F' L' D2 U2 L B2 F2 R D' U' L R D
77.	32.57	B' U B' F' U' B F2 L B' F2 D L R2 D2 R' D U2 B F' U B2 F D B U
78.	22.12	L D' U L D2 F' U2 L' B2 L R D' L R2 B U' B L2 U L' R D2 L R' F2
79.	29.48	F' L2 U L' R' F2 L' D' B2 F2 R D U' B' D2 U L U' B2 L' B2 F' L' D' U
80.	26.15	F2 D U R U L2 F' U' L2 B' F L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B F2 L' R2 U' B' F2 U' B2
81.	23.27	F2 L' R2 B2 L' R' D' U2 F L' R D' U2 F2 D' B D' U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' D2 U
82.	31.81	D R2 U2 L R' U L2 D2 B U2 L R2 U F R2 U2 R2 D L' B F2 U R D U'
83.	26.99	D' B' F U' L' B' L' R' B2 F' L2 F L' R' D' L2 D U R' F2 D2 L2 B2 F' D'
84.	27.72	D' F L' R' B' F2 U' L' R' D' L' R' U B' D2 U2 F R2 D' U2 F L D2 L' D'
85.	27.50	D' L R2 B F D B' D U2 R' F' R2 B F' D2 U R2 B F2 L' R2 B2 F' U F2
86.	28.94	L R B' F L2 D2 U' L' R2 B' D' U2 L' R B' U' R' D2 L R' F D' U2 F L'
87.	32.49	B2 F' D2 R U' R' B2 U B R U' F' R D2 U2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L' B F'
88.	31.54	F' R' U2 R U' L2 F R U' F2 L B' F' D2 U B D2 R' B' F D' U R' D' U
89.	21.68	U L' R' D U R B' L2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 B' F' R B F' D L D' R D U R2
90.	23.54	L2 B2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' D2 U B U' L' R' B' F L2 R D' U2 R2 B' F U2 L F
91.	25.16	D B' L' B F U F' D' L' R' D2 U B L' R' B L U' B' L' R F' L' R F'
92.	26.00	D' B F2 D' L' F2 R' B2 F2 L2 D2 B F L' R B' F2 U B L2 B2 D L' R' D2
93.	29.30	D2 L2 R2 U2 B F' D2 R D B' F R B' F L2 R2 D L2 R' D' B F' L' R' B
94.	24.35	B F R U L R D' U2 L2 R' U2 L2 B' F2 U L F' L2 U2 R' B' F2 R B' F'
95.	24.80	L D2 B D R' D' U F' U' R B F' R' B' F D' U L' R' F L R' B2 F L'
96.	22.13	D2 U' R D2 R2 F2 L2 R D U F' L' B' L' F' D2 B' F' D U B2 R' D R D
97.	24.55	B L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R U L' R2 B2 F' D' U2 L U2 B F L D2 U2 R2 B F D
98.	27.96	B F L' R' F' L2 R B2 U2 R' B2 R' D' U2 F' U B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B U' B2 F2
99.	23.69	L U2 R D' B' F' D2 U2 B F L U2 B' F U2 L' B F D' R U L' R2 B2 F'
100.	26.63	B2 U B2 R2 F L2 B2 D F' R F' D2 U' R' D' B F U' F' D2 B' L D' U' F
101.	25.39	B' F2 R U2 B' F2 R2 B F2 R2 D' L2 R B2 F2 D' L R2 U' B' D' U' B L' R'
102.	22.46	R' U B' L2 D' U2 L' R D' U2 B2 U B F2 U2 L2 F L2 U' B D U L2 R2 F
103.	25.45	R F2 R D L2 R2 B2 F' L' F' D2 B2 L' B' R2 B2 L R2 D' U2 L' R' F U F
104.	24.11	L' R2 B2 F' L2 R' D' U' F2 L' R2 B D F' R B F' D' U' L2 D' U' R' U2 R2
105.	26.35	B2 L' R2 U' L2 D L2 R' B F' U' B F L' R B' R' B' F D' U' L2 R D U'
106.	20.77	F' L2 U B' L R B L' R' B F U' L D2 L' R' D U' B2 F' D2 U L' B2 F2
107.	1:04.73	R2 B' D' B' R D L2 B L2 B L B2 D U2 L U' L B' F' R2 D U' F' D U
108.	26.62	L2 B' F D' R B' F2 L2 D U' B2 F R D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B2 R'
109.	31.22	L R2 U' L2 R D2 U B2 L' B2 L2 B' D' U' R2 U' L R B' F' D B2 F2 D2 L2
110.	23.64	D2 R F2 L2 D U2 L F L2 D2 U' R U' L' R U2 F2 R D' R2 U B2 F' D U
111.	26.42	L' F D2 L2 B2 R' B U2 B' F' U R2 F' U2 F' U' B2 F2 L' R' U L' B' F D'
112.	26.40	B' D2 R B2 L2 B2 R D U' B2 D R U L R' U L2 U2 B' F2 D L R B2 U
113.	26.35	D2 U2 B2 D U2 L R' B' F' D2 U' F R' U2 B' F' U' R D2 L2 D' L R' D2 U2
114.	25.99	B F' D2 U' B F2 R2 F L' U2 R D2 F D' B' L R2 B R2 B2 R F D B F2
115.	22.06	B2 L' R' F' D' F2 D2 B L' R' U' L2 R2 B' F D' B R D' L R D' U R' B2
116.	23.28	U2 B' D R2 U F D' B2 F' D U F D U2 L B U R2 B D2 F' U F R' F
117.	26.99	B' D' U L D2 U R B' F D2 U' L2 B' R B2 D2 B F D2 U L D U B2 F2
118.	24.08	D F D2 U B' R F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F L B2 F D B L2 F2 D' B L' R2 B F2
119.	29.41	F' D U2 L2 D2 B U2 B F2 R D R' D2 U' L' B' R2 B' L R2 B2 L F2 L2 F
120.	21.57	F' L D U' B' D' U2 L F R' U2 L2 R2 B D' B2 L B F2 L R' U B' R2 F'
121.	28.98	U2 L' U' B2 D R2 F D' B' R' U R2 F' D2 F' D' F' L B' R2 B2 F U' F2 D2
122.	DNF	D2 L B F' R' D U F2 D' U' F2 R D U2 B F' U' F D2 L2 R2 B F U B	S slice turned 90 degrees...
123.	30.33	R2 B2 F L' R B' L2 B' F L' R B2 D U' F D' L2 R' B2 L D' F' D U' B'
124.	30.49	B D' U2 B D U B R B' F' R U L D' U' R D F L2 B F L' R' B2 F2
125.	28.45	R' U' B2 D2 F' L D2 U2 B' F' R2 F' U' L2 B F2 D' L R' B' F2 L' R2 U2 B2
126.	24.18	D B2 L B' F' D' U R2 B' F' D' B F2 D L' B2 R U' L' B' R' D U2 L F'
127.	29.12	D2 B' U L' R' U B' L2 R' D' U2 L' B R U L' B2 F' U' B U' B F2 D R
128.	25.66	D U2 B F2 U' L R F' U' F2 D U' R' B' U' F U B2 R D' L' R D2 R' U2
129.	25.19	L R D2 U B L2 D' U L2 R' F' L' R' F' U F2 U F2 L2 B D2 U B' F' D
130.	27.24	D U2 B F2 D U B' F L2 R U R B R2 D2 L' B' U' B2 F2 L R2 F' U L
131.	18.45	B2 F D2 U2 R2 B L R2 B2 F' D2 U' B' F D' U' B F' U' B' F L' D2 B R
132.	24.12	D2 L' R2 B2 R D R' D2 U L R2 B' D' U B2 F L' B' L2 D2 F D U L' B2
133.	28.85	L' R' D2 U F2 D' L' F' L' D B L2 R' D L R2 D2 L' R2 F D2 R U2 F U
134.	1:36.08	D2 U2 F' L2 D2 U' B' D L' U' L2 D' B F' R F' D' R B F' U' F2 D U F2	6 piece pop :fp
135.	31.52	L2 D' R2 D U B F' D F L' R2 F2 L2 D' R' B2 F2 R U2 L F2 D' U' R2 D'
136.	22.95	L' D L' U L B F2 L R' U2 L D2 U' F L' D U' B' L2 R2 F L U L R'
137.	25.09	B F' D B' F R D' F U R2 D2 L' R D2 U F' U B' F2 R' D2 U' F2 D' U
138.	21.42	B' R' D U' L R B' F' R2 D2 B F L2 U R' D' B F L' R' U R D2 U' F
139.	51.43	L R' D' U' L2 R2 B' F L2 R' F R' F D L' R2 B U' L2 B' D L R F2 D2	Another 5 piece pop. It is not the cube, I just grip the cube really tight/tightly
140.	29.25	R D' U' B F2 D2 U B U R D' L2 R2 F' U F2 L B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' B' F2
141.	20.98	B' U B2 F D' U B2 F2 L R' F2 L2 D U2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F' U L'
142.	25.27	D B U2 F' D' L R' B2 D U B F' D U L2 R' D' R D R B' U2 R U2 B2
143.	21.31	D' B' L' R2 D' L2 U' R B' F2 L R' B F L2 D2 B' D' R2 B U2 F' D' B' D'
144.	25.39	L R U F R B F2 U' L' R2 D U F D2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2
145.	25.03	D2 U B2 F D U R' B F U' L' U B' D2 U2 L' F' D' B2 F D2 L2 B2 F' U'
146.	27.35	L R D R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B' R B' F D U' L' F' L D2 B' F D U' R' B
147.	25.97	F R2 D U2 B' D' F D2 U L R D2 B2 L2 R' D' L' U2 F' U2 R2 D' U' B R2
148.	24.88	L R2 B L R' B D2 L' D' U L2 R' U' L' R2 D' U L' R D' L2 B' D B2 L2
149.	25.88	L' B' D' U2 F2 D' L R' D U B2 F' L F U' F L2 D R2 F' U B' D R U
150.	22.67	L R B2 F' U' F D' R' B' F2 L R' B' L' R2 B' D B F D' L2 F L F U'
151.	28.05	D' U' L' R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' D U L F2 D U' B2 F L' R B2 F2 R B'
152.	21.43	F' U' L D B2 R' B F R2 B2 D R B2 L2 R' D2 L2 B2 D' U F2 U' F U F'
153.	26.76	L' R B' D' U B' F' R' F' D' L' D2 B2 F' R D U2 L R B' F' R U' B' F'
154.	24.65	L R F' D U' L R D' U2 L R F' R D2 U L2 R B F' L R B D' U R2
155.	25.46	U F2 R' B2 U2 B' D B F2 U' B' L D' B2 F' U2 L D2 L R' F' D' B2 F' D'
156.	23.21	D L2 R D2 U' F R B' F R U' F D2 U B' L2 R D U2 L R' D U F2 D
157.	28.72	R D2 U B2 R B F L F' R2 D2 U2 L' R' F' L2 D U F' L' R' U2 L' R' B'
158.	23.47	F L2 R2 D L2 B2 F U' L' B2 L2 U' R' U L' F D' U' L2 B' L R' F2 L2 R
159.	27.56	F' D2 U2 L' U B F L2 R' B' L2 F2 R' B' R' F D2 U' B' F R2 D' B R' U'
160.	27.53	D R D R D2 B2 D2 B' D U2 F' U F2 D2 R' U' R B' F D' U L' R2 B F2
161.	24.97	L R B' L U B F' D L' R F R' U' L D2 B R' F' L R U2 B' R F R
162.	28.17	R' D2 U' F L B D' R B2 F2 D U' L' D2 U2 B' D2 U' R' B' D' B2 D2 L2 F2
163.	27.55	U' B D2 L R D' B' U' B' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R B F' L2 R D' U L R2 D' F'
164.	33.48	L2 R F2 L2 D' U B' F' D2 R F' U2 B' L' R2 D' U' L U B' F' D U F2 L'
165.	29.57	L' B2 R2 B' U L' U' R' D2 B2 F L' R' B' F D2 U' B2 F R2 D B F' L2 R2
166.	23.01	L R2 U L2 R' B' F L' D U2 L B' U2 L2 U2 B D B' F2 D U2 F L B' F
167.	23.81	L2 R B' D2 L' D U R' B D' U L' R' D' B' F2 R U L2 B' F D' L2 F D'
168.	25.99	B2 F' U F U R2 U L D' B F2 D U' F' R2 B F D2 B F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L
169.	31.18	D B F' L' U2 B F L B2 U2 F2 L' B' U' L' R2 F L R2 B' F' L2 R' F2 L2
170.	25.79	D' B' F L R B' D2 U' R2 F' U B2 F2 R F D2 R2 D U R B D U' B R'
171.	23.90	U2 R' D2 F2 L U B' F' D2 U B2 F D B2 L' R' B' F2 R2 D L D2 F' L' R
172.	27.96	B R2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 D' R2 B' R' B2 F D2 U' B' F2 D B' F' U F2 L'
173.	26.60	D' U2 L U' L2 U L' U' F D' U L2 F L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' U' L2 B F2 D' U
174.	24.53	D' U2 F2 D' U' B2 R D2 B' L2 F R U R D2 L' U2 R' B F L' D2 U2 L2 F
175.	20.23	B F' L' R U2 B2 U2 L B' F R U F2 D' R' D U2 L2 U' L' F2 L' R' D F'
176.	28.94	D' U B' F' R' D U2 B F' R D F L2 R' U2 B2 R2 U' B' F' L2 R D2 R2 U
177.	26.37	B F L2 F2 L F D U2 L R' B2 D R' F D' U2 B U L2 R F2 U2 L D' L
178.	24.29	L2 B' R2 D2 U B' F U R' D' L' R2 D' U L B U2 B2 D' U2 B D' B F2 L'
179.	26.42	B2 F2 L' R' F U' F' L' R' B U2 R U' L2 D U' L U F2 L2 R2 F' D2 U' B
180.	24.08	B2 F L2 R B2 D' U2 F2 D U2 B R' B' L2 B' R F U2 L F' L' R D' U2 R
181.	25.08	D' L2 R' B2 F2 L2 R B F D2 U F' R D U R' D2 L' R' D2 U2 L' D U' F'
182.	28.29	D2 U' B' F D L2 D2 U2 B2 F' R2 F D2 F L F2 U' F' L2 R D U' B D B2
183.	26.44	D' R2 F' L' B F2 D2 B2 F R' D' U L' B' L B2 D2 B F U' R F' R' B R'
184.	27.88	B' F L2 D U R2 B' F' D2 B2 D B' U2 R F' U2 R' D B F2 D' B R' F2 R'
185.	40.86	L2 B2 F2 D' U R2 U2 L R2 D2 U' B2 F L' R' B R2 U2 R D2 F L R' D' U'
186.	29.48	L R D2 U' B' L R' B L' R2 B' F2 U2 B F' U L2 U' L2 B U' R2 U' R' F
187.	28.26	U2 F2 L F' D U2 R B2 D B' D R' F R2 D' L B2 F2 L R2 B' F L2 U' R'
188.	22.12	R B' F' L B F' U B F' L R' F' L' R2 F2 R D' R D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F L'
189.	22.13	B' D' B F' D U2 F U B' F2 L2 R D' F' R2 B' F D L2 B L D R2 B2 U2
190.	42.63	D' B2 U2 L B2 L' D U' B L2 F2 L B' D R2 B D2 B L2 R2 D U2 B2 F D2
191.	25.91	L' D' U2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' F' D U2 R U R2 B' F D B' F' L' U B' F' L
192.	24.52	D2 L2 R U R' B2 R D' R' F R2 B2 F' R2 U B L R2 B' L' B R D' U2 R2
193.	24.16	B2 L' R' D' R2 D B2 F2 L' R' D F' R2 D B L R2 B' F' L2 R2 U' F L' R2
194.	29.35	R F' L' D2 B L B2 F2 D R2 B' U L' R B F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 L' D' U B'
195.	26.55	F2 U' B' F' U2 L R' B' D R F2 L2 B' F2 R2 U F' U2 R2 F U R U L2 R
196.	22.57	B' F D2 U L D B' D' R' F U2 F' L R' B2 D B2 F2 R F' D2 R2 D' B U'
197.	27.94	F' L R' B L' U2 L' B' F' L' R' B F' R B2 F U' B2 R' B F2 U B F' L2
198.	31.19	B L' R D B' U2 F2 D2 B' R B' R U2 L R2 D L' D U B F2 D2 B2 F2 D
199.	22.21	F2 D' L2 D' U F D F2 R' D U F2 D U' B' F' D' U2 B2 F R B2 F R D2
200.	28.42	D2 U B' L U' R2 D' L R2 B' D' R2 B L2 R' B' F' L' F L' R2 U2 R2 B2 L
201.	28.44	L R2 D R' U' R2 D' L R2 B' D2 R2 D U B2 F R2 D2 U2 L R U' L F' L2
202.	38.98	B D' L B2 L2 B2 D U B R2 D B' F' D B2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 B U L' D B
203.	29.86	L R' B U B' F U' F D' L D F' L2 R' B' F2 L2 R U2 F2 R B F' L' R
204.	28.12	F U' L2 R B2 F D' L' R B F D R B2 D' U B' F' D2 U L2 R' F' D R2
205.	30.84	F2 U' L2 U' L D' U' F L2 R F2 L' R2 B F' U2 L D R F D' U L R B'
206.	31.19	F' L R' D' U2 R F D U' F' R B D2 U L2 R2 D U' B U2 F' L B2 R B2
207.	26.55	L B' F2 D2 B F2 L' D2 F U L2 R' D' F2 L2 B D L2 B2 L R D2 B2 F' R
208.	27.14	L F2 L R D2 U2 L R2 U2 B' F2 D U L R2 D2 U' F2 D R' B U2 B' R2 U2
209.	19.58	B' D U R' B' L' B2 F L' D L2 R' F' D2 F D' L2 R D2 R2 F2 D' L D' L'
210.	28.04	R' F2 L' R2 B F2 L' R B' F D' U B2 F L2 D F2 D' B F' U2 B' F D2 B
211.	25.38	D U2 F D' U' B' F2 L2 R' B2 D F D' B2 R F L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B'
212.	29.12	D F D' U2 B2 U R' F D U' L U L2 B F L R B' D U2 B F' U B2 U2
213.	31.91	R D2 B' D' L' B2 D2 U2 R B L2 R U' B2 F L' U2 L F2 R' B' F L' B D'
214.	25.82	D' U2 L R' U2 F D F' D' U2 L2 D' U B F2 L2 U2 L' R' D' R2 D' U2 B' F
215.	28.19	R' D' F' L R' D2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B F L' F R' F' L2 B2 D' L2 F' L2 R2
216.	27.85	F2 D U2 F2 U L' B F2 D' U F2 D' U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L B2 F U2 L B2 U'
217.	26.00	B2 R2 B' L2 R' B2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 B' U F' R' D' B2 D2 L2 R F' U' L R U
218.	29.08	F D' U L2 R' F D2 U' L' B F' U2 L R2 F' L' R D' U' L2 R D2 U2 B2 R
219.	22.49	L' R F2 L2 F L R2 B2 F D F2 L2 R2 B F U2 R' B2 F' R2 B F2 L R' U2
220.	28.44	B2 L R U2 B R U F' L' F2 L R2 F L R U' R B F L2 R' D L2 U F'
221.	32.16	D2 U2 L2 U' L D B' F' L' U F' U L2 R D' L2 B F2 D L2 D U2 B' F R
222.	29.96	L2 R2 U L D' R B D2 F' R' B L' R' D' B D' L B D' B2 R F L2 R' D
223.	26.90	D B' D' U2 L' R' U2 B' F2 R' F' R' B' F L' R' B2 F' D U' B' D2 U L R
224.	29.50	D2 R D U B2 F2 U L' U R2 D R U' F D L' R' B' D' U' F U' F2 D2 U'
225.	30.32	B' L U' B D' L D U2 L' B F D' B' D' B U2 L' R2 D F D' U L2 U' R'
226.	29.80	U' B' D U' F' L B F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' U B' D U B2 D2 L2 F' L' R' B
227.	29.78	B' L2 R' U' B' F' R2 D2 R2 D' L D U' F2 L R2 D' L2 U F D2 B2 F' L' R'
228.	27.06	D' L' R' U2 L R' F L R2 U B2 D2 U B' F L' B F L2 R D L R F2 L
229.	24.68	B' F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' F' U2 B2 R2 B' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D U' B D2 R2 F2 U' R
230.	28.50	U2 L' U' L R F2 D L2 R' F2 D F2 U' R F' R D U2 L' B' F U' B L' R2
231.	24.29	F' D2 U2 B F2 L' R2 U F2 R2 F L' R2 D B2 L R' B' U L2 R2 B D2 R2 B
232.	25.66	B' D2 U' B2 D' U2 F R2 B2 F2 L' R B D L' U2 R2 D U B2 D2 U' F L F
233.	26.26	B F' L2 F' D' L2 R' B2 F' D2 L U' L' R U2 F2 U R' F2 D2 U L' D' U B2
234.	29.27	F' U2 F2 R' B' F2 D U' F' R D2 U2 R D' U' B' L2 R2 D U' B' U' R2 F L'
235.	29.32	L' D' U2 L B R' F2 U2 L2 R' B' F L2 R' D B U' F' L B2 L F R D' U'
236.	33.01	F U' B' R' B2 L' D U2 L2 R B' U L U L2 B2 D2 B2 F' D B L2 R' D' U
237.	22.49	D2 U L' B' F' R' F2 L' D L' R2 D2 L2 F L2 R' U' B F L' R' U2 L' B F2
238.	30.74	U' F D' F' L2 F2 L2 B' D' U2 L D U L B2 R2 B' D' U' B F' R2 B2 L R
239.	33.84	D R' F' L' B2 F U L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 R D L D2 U L' R2 D F D' U L'
240.	30.30	B F' L R' U F2 R D' U2 B2 U' B F' U F' D' L' R U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U R2
241.	33.39	R2 B2 L U' L' D' U2 R' D U' B2 F2 D2 R' F' R2 D2 L2 R' B' U2 B2 L R2 F'
242.	28.07	R' D2 R U B2 D2 F D U F2 U2 R' U R D' U L R2 B2 F U' F2 U B F
243.	28.58	L' B F2 D B F D F2 R B F2 L' R D' L' R' B' D L B L R B2 D U2
244.	24.39	B D' L' B L' B2 F2 L2 R B2 U' F' D' U R U B' F' L' R' D U2 L R2 U'
245.	27.61	B2 L R' U' B F2 L2 B F2 U' L F2 R2 D U' F U' L' F2 U' L2 U' F2 U L'
246.	42.98	D2 U' L' B F2 U' B' F' U2 R B' L R B F D U2 L' B U B R' B2 L F2
247.	28.31	R2 B2 L2 U B' D L' D2 U' B F2 D U2 F L' B F' D2 U F D U2 F2 L U'
248.	29.12	L D2 U2 R' D U B F2 D L' R B F L2 R2 B F' R U2 L' B' F2 U R2 F2
249.	27.33	D2 R' B2 D' R U2 B' F2 L D' U L2 B L' D' U2 F' R' B' U' F R2 D U L
250.	29.48	B2 F' U R2 F L' B2 F L2 D U F2 R2 U B2 F' L' R B F2 U R' B' F' U
251.	22.55	L D' L D' L D' U' F' R2 B' U2 F' L' F L' R' D L' D' L2 R' F' D' B2 D2
252.	27.86	F2 D B F L' D U' B F' L B R F' U' L2 D' U B F' R B L R D R2
253.	25.43	U' L' F2 R' B2 F' U' L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L2 R2 B' U B
254.	28.36	U2 B' F D' L' U F2 D L' D' U2 L R U2 L2 B2 F R B F' L' B F D2 U
255.	26.98	D2 L R B' D B D' U L R D' L2 D' U R U2 B F2 L' R D' U R2 B2 F
256.	24.66	B2 D' F' D U B U2 B2 D' B F L D B2 F L R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U R' U2
257.	24.89	L' R' B' F L R F R2 D F2 L B' U2 B' L' R' B F' U F2 D U L2 B' F2
258.	31.12	R2 D2 L' B' U B F2 U B D U L R' D R2 F' L' R B2 F' L R' D R' U2
259.	29.03	F D2 U2 R D2 U R' D2 U2 L R U2 R' D2 F' U L R D2 U' L' R F2 D F2
260.	25.70	F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L F R B2 F D U2 L B' D U B2 F D' F D F L F2 L
261.	17.51	F R U2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 F' R D' B2 L D' U2 L' R U2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 D2 F2
262.	30.96	D' U' B F2 D U' L R2 U2 R2 B D2 U' F' L2 D2 U2 B D B' F2 R2 D2 U2 F2
263.	22.39	B' F' D' U' B2 L' R' F L D2 F U L2 R B' U' B2 U2 R B2 F' U2 L2 R B
264.	33.75	L2 R' F' L' R2 F D2 B U' L2 D' U L2 F L2 R D' R2 B2 R' D' U2 F2 D2 B
265.	1:02.80	F' L' D2 F L' D' F' L' F L R' F L2 D2 B2 L2 R' B' F2 L' U2 B L2 R F
266.	32.32	D' L R F' L2 R D U2 R' B L' B' F' U2 L' R2 B2 F2 D U' F D L2 D2 B2
267.	24.62	B' F' R U R' D' U' B L' R2 B2 F2 U B' R' D2 U2 L' R B F D2 U B F2
268.	25.98	B2 R U' B' F D' U B L' R' U' B' F D2 B2 F' U B L B2 F' D' U' B F
269.	24.35	D2 U2 B' D R' B2 L' R' U2 F2 L F' U2 B F U2 L R U2 F' R2 D L B2 L
270.	25.95	B2 F D2 L' R2 D U F D' L R B F' D L B' D' U L B F L2 D2 U F2
271.	31.84	B F D U' L' R' B' L2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' L' B2 F2 R D U' F U2 F D U2 F2
272.	23.63	U' R2 D' U2 F2 D2 B F R' U' L' R' D L2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 L D' F2 D' U' F
273.	32.37	B R2 F D' B2 L' R D' U' L2 R U L' R' U' L U' L R' B2 F' R2 D2 L R2
274.	22.91	B U2 F' D' F L' R' U R2 D U' F R2 D' B2 F2 R' F U' L2 R2 D2 U R U'
275.	24.44	B' D2 R D' B F2 L2 R' D2 U' L2 U2 B' L2 D' F2 L2 B F' U2 L2 B F' L2 B
276.	1:02.70	B' L' R B2 F U' L' U F' D U' R' F' R D' U R2 U' L2 R F R2 U L' R'
277.	27.44	R2 B' D2 U' L2 D' B' U2 R2 U L' D U R B' F' D2 U' B' F D2 U' F' L R'
278.	22.46	R D U' L F' R D F D2 F2 L D2 B' L R2 F2 U' L R F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B
279.	20.93	F2 L' B' F R2 F2 D U F2 R' B2 U' F2 L' B2 D2 L R2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U' F2
280.	29.12	R2 U L2 R B' F L' R' B F' L' R B2 L R' B' R U' L F' L F2 R F' R
281.	23.99	B2 U2 F' U' B2 F2 D2 U' B F U2 R' B' F2 U2 B U2 L R D' L' F L' B' D
282.	26.96	B U R2 U L R F' R' D U' B2 L2 U' F' D' U2 R B F2 D' F2 U' R2 B' L2
283.	24.46	F2 D2 B' F' L' B' F2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 D B2 F L2 F L2 R2 F L' D U R F'
284.	21.30	B' U L2 B' F D' U' R2 B2 D' F' D' U B2 L' R' D2 F' D B D' U B' F' R
285.	27.96	F L R F2 L2 U' L2 U R' B2 L2 R2 D L2 B' F D' R' D' U2 R2 D2 B' F2 R'
286.	19.31	B D U2 B F U2 R' B F' L2 B L' F2 R2 D2 L' B L' D2 U' B' D U B' F'
287.	29.41	D2 U B' D U' L U' L2 R F L2 R' D2 U' R' F2 D B R F L' R B' D2 L
288.	28.76	F2 L R' B' L2 R' B R2 B2 D' U F L2 R B' D2 U B2 F D U L2 B F2 U
289.	25.61	B' F' R2 D U2 F U2 B' F L2 F D2 U2 B2 F' L R' B' F L2 R B' F D' U2
290.	31.50	L2 R F' D' F' U F' U B2 F' D R F2 R D2 U' L R F D' R2 F2 R2 B F2
291.	22.80	D' U2 B R2 F L' B F' D2 B2 L2 R' D L2 D U' B2 R' B U L2 R' F' L' R'
292.	21.47	U2 L' R D' U2 F' L' F' L2 B2 F D R D' B L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 U
293.	22.29	D' F2 R2 U L' R2 D L B R B' L' U2 R' U2 F2 R' D' U L' U' B2 L2 R B
294.	35.55	R' B2 F2 U' B2 L F2 D U2 L R D' U' F2 U2 L R B2 D' B2 L2 R2 B' D' B2
295.	28.67	R2 D' U2 B2 F' R2 D L2 D2 U2 B' R2 D' L B L R B' R' F' L2 R2 D2 U2 B'
296.	30.57	L F' D U R' U2 L D U F' D' R B2 F' L2 R' D2 B' F2 U' B' F R' D' L'
297.	25.74	L' R2 F2 D2 U B2 D U' R' B F2 R' D B2 F L R2 U' L' R2 U2 B L R F
298.	25.81	D' U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L D U' B F2 U B' L' R B2 D' R U L U2 B' F' U2
299.	28.21	F L2 R2 D U' B' L D' B' F D2 B D' U L' B2 F' D2 F' R B' R2 D' R' B2
300.	24.89	D' U' L2 R2 B L2 R' U B L' R' D' U R2 B F2 R2 B R D' L' R D U' B'


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 24, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 2nd ever average of 300
> 
> Statistics for 04-24-2010 09:52:59
> 
> ...



That's a lot of solves, how long did it take?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd ever average of 300
> ...



I think around a week.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 24, 2010)

3x3x3 OH single: 14.92, full step!

Scramble: B' F L D L R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R D' R' D U2 L' B' F2 L2 R F' U2

Go for left cross colour


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 24, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> U2 F R2 U' L' U R' U' L U R' F' U2



wtf GROSS


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 24, 2010)

Bandaged sq1, first average of 12:

23.50, 29.09, (50.35), 30.20, 43.73, 41.45, 17.90, 36.03, (4.74), 16.53, 38.95, 22.67 = 30.00

Super consistent. How fast is anyone else?


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 24, 2010)

I finally convinced my dad to get me good cubes!!!(If you ever read my annoying threads you'll know how big of an accomplishment that is.lol)


----------



## mande (Apr 24, 2010)

First time I'm trying this.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.66
1. 9.19 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
2. 12.75 R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R 
3. 13.08 R2 U' R U R' U R' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 
4. 12.64 R' U' R' U R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' 
5. 11.40 R U' R2 U' R U R U' R U R U R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 
6. (8.18) R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U' R2 U R U R U' R' U' R U' R U R 
7. (15.66) U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U' 
8. 11.92 U R' U R U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R U R' U' 
9. 9.80 R' U' R U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 
10. 15.52 U R' U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 
11. 10.02 R' U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R U R2 U R' U' R U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R' 
12. 10.24 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R2



I'm pretty sure I can easily get sub 9 if I practice.

EDIT: I also tried LS+LL and got this:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.61
1. 7.60 R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U F' U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U F' U' F R U R' U R U' R' 
2. 6.15 F' U' F U' R U R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 F' U F U2 F' U F U2 F' U2 F U R U' R' 
3. 8.30 R U2 R' F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U F' U' F U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U 
4. 8.06 U2 F' U' F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' F' U' F R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U F' U2 F R U2 R' 
5. 8.02 U R U' R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F U' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U' R' U2 F' U' F 
6. 6.87 R U2 R' F' U' F U F' U F R U R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' U F' U2 F R U2 R' U 
7. 8.19 U2 R U R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U2 F' U F U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F 
8. 7.52 F' U' F U2 R U' R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U' R U R' U2 R U R' U F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U2 F 
9. (8.40) R U' R' F' U' F U F' U' F U' R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U R' U2 F' U' F R U' R' 
10. 7.73 U' R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U' F U' R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' 
11. 7.68 R U' R' U F' U' F R U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U' F' U F R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F 
12. (5.15) F' U F R U R' U R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U R U R' U2


----------



## Muesli (Apr 24, 2010)

First time ever seeing a brainstring in real life.

Solved it in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess I'm already sub-17 



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.99
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 12.05
Worst Time: 20.72
Individual Times:
1.	16.72	B2 F R B2 D' U B F2 R' D' L' R D U2 B' F D U L' R D U R' B' F
2.	20.72	D U L R2 F2 D' B L2 U2 B' F2 L R2 F2 D' U R F U B2 D' U F' D B'
3.	12.05	L2 R2 D' U' R B' D2 U B' F2 D2 U L D2 U2 B2 R' B' F2 U L' U' B' D2 U2
4.	16.06	L2 R2 F L D' U2 B' F' D R' U' R D' U2 R' D2 U R U L' R' D' U2 F' U'
5.	16.47	D R D F U L' R' B2 L' R' F' U R2 F2 L2 D' L' R2 D2 L' R' B F D U'
6.	19.53	B2 F2 L R F U B2 F' R D' F D' U B L' R2 D' L' R D' U L R' F2 R2
7.	18.11	U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B F' D' U L2 F L2 R2 D L2 R' D' L F' U L' B' D' U2 B2
8.	15.81	B2 D' F' R' F2 R' B U2 R' U' L2 R' F U' F2 U2 B' F U L R D2 L2 R B
9.	15.86	B D U2 L2 R D U2 L2 D L R' D2 L2 R' D B R2 D2 L2 R D L' R B2 U'
10.	16.11	F2 U2 B F' D2 F R2 U R B2 R U' F2 D' R' B' D U2 B U' F2 L2 R' B' U2
11.	15.69	B' F' D B2 F' D2 U' B' U B2 D L D2 U F D B2 F2 L F2 D' U' F L2 R'
12.	19.55	U F D2 U F L2 R' U2 L B' L' U' L R2 D2 U2 B D2 F L2 R U2 R D F'
13.	15.02	R' D R' F2 R2 B' D' R2 U R B F' L' R' D L U2 B' F U2 B F' L' D2 F'
14.	17.88	U' L R D' U2 B2 F U L2 R' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 R D R2 U B' F U2
15.	18.44	R B' F' D2 U' L B' L' R2 D' L R2 F' L B R D' B' F L2 R U' F R' D2
16.	15.42	L' R' D' U L R2 B D2 U2 F' L2 B' D U F2 D2 F D' U' F D' L' U' F D
17.	16.62	B F U2 L F2 U' L' D U' L B L F R2 U F2 U F2 L' B L R' B2 U B2
18.	18.69	D' U L' D' B' L D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' F D2 B' D2 U' B U B2 F D2 B2 U
19.	16.19	B2 L R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L F U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L R B F2 U R' U
20.	18.30	D' R B2 F' U' B' L2 U' L2 D U' F' U L R' B' L2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 F' U' F2
21.	16.28	L' B L' F2 D' U' L2 R2 U2 F L' B2 F' D2 U B2 F L' B2 U F' D U2 B2 F'
22.	17.45	B F' R2 D' U2 R B D U' F2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 B F' L R' B U2 L' R2
23.	18.19	F U2 L B' D' F' L2 R2 D L2 R2 B F' D L2 R' B2 D' U' R2 F' D U B' L2
24.	16.24	R' D2 U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 B' D' U B2 R' F R2 D' B L' U R2 B R D'
25.	13.89	L D' U2 F L2 R2 U' B' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 B' F2 L' R D U' B' L' B2 R' F
26.	18.14	L' F2 L' F' D2 B2 L2 D U' L' R' F' U2 B' R' B F2 R D' L B' L R B2 F
27.	15.84	R2 F D2 L2 U' F L B' R' B2 D2 U L' R' B' D2 L' U2 R F' D' U B F2 D
28.	17.39	D R' F L D U F R2 D' U B2 F2 U R2 D U B' F D2 L2 R F2 D2 U' L'
29.	13.26	L2 D' U' B D F D' U B L U' R2 F' D' U L' R D2 L R' B' F' D B R'
30.	15.92	B' D2 U B2 F2 D' U B2 D' U2 B R' B' F2 L2 R U2 B2 L' B2 F U2 B' L U'
31.	14.00	B' F' L R' D L R D L' R B2 L2 R2 U2 B' L D L' R B' D2 R' U' R' B
32.	16.86	B' F2 D2 U L' R2 B F2 L' F' D U' F' U2 R B' D' L' R' U2 B2 U' B2 L D
33.	15.69	D2 F2 D' L R2 U' B' D U F2 L' D' U' L D2 U' R D B F2 D U' R B F'
34.	17.23	F L' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' F2 R' B' F D' U' F2 L R' B D2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U'
35.	18.05	D' F2 U' L' R2 F D F' L2 D U2 L2 F D2 L' R' B' F2 D2 U L2 B' F L R2
36.	17.83	D' L2 F L2 B' F2 L D' B D' U B' F' D U' B R2 B2 D2 F' D' U' B R B2
37.	13.41	B' L U2 L R' B' F D2 U2 R2 B2 F L' B2 R D2 U2 L' R' B' F R F D U2
38.	15.64	D U' L B' F2 R B' F R' B' D' U' B2 F U' R2 U' F2 U' R' D B' F2 D U2
39.	18.16	U' B' U' B2 U' L2 D' U2 R B F D' R' B R2 F L2 U2 B2 L B' F' U' B2 F2
40.	19.09	R2 B' F' D' U2 R D R2 B F2 L' R2 D B L' U L2 R2 U2 L R D F' U2 F
41.	16.73	L U L2 D U L R D' L2 R U B' F' D2 F D2 U' R' U2 L' B U F' L' R
42.	17.16	D F' D2 B' F' U2 L F L F D2 L D' U L2 R2 F2 L' B' F' D U' F' L' R2
43.	18.36	L' R U' L2 D F2 U' B' D F' D2 L2 D U R' D' R F D2 U2 B2 D R U' L2
44.	18.31	R D U2 F2 R' F U F2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L D U' R U' R D' B' F' D2 F L'
45.	17.69	L B L2 R B2 L R' F2 D U2 F L' F D' R' D R U2 B2 L2 U B L' R F2
46.	18.20	D2 U L' B' L D L' U2 B2 L F' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B U B L2 R2 B R F' L2
47.	17.78	D' B2 F2 D B F D F2 D U L' D U B2 F2 L R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U L
48.	18.86	F D L2 R2 B F D F' L R B2 R' D' U R F' L R U2 F2 D' L D2 R' B2
49.	18.55	L2 B F2 L' R' F' U' B' F' D' L R2 F D2 B R D' U F' D2 B' D U B' D
50.	15.08	D B' L2 R' U' L2 D2 F L D2 L' B F D L R B D' L' R2 B2 F L R F'
51.	18.12	L2 R2 U B D2 U' R' D' L' B' L' R2 B F L U L' R2 D' U2 B' F2 L2 F D'
52.	17.61	L' U B R2 D2 U' L2 R B2 L R2 D2 L R2 B D' L R2 F' U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F
53.	12.48	L2 D U' F' R F2 L B F' R2 D2 F L' R F' L' R' F' D U F2 L' R B2 L2
54.	16.62	B F2 D' F' L B R2 D2 U B F2 L2 R2 F L2 R U B U' B2 F2 L R' D U
55.	17.47	B L2 F D' U' B2 L U R D2 B F D2 B F D' U' L2 R2 B2 F' L' R2 D' U
56.	15.31	B2 U L F D L2 F' D2 U B U' L U' L R' B' D' B F L R2 D2 B F' D'
57.	16.47	B L R' U' B U2 B' F2 L B' F D' U2 R2 B2 L D U B' U' B2 D2 U F D'
58.	15.44	D U B2 F' L D' B2 R2 B F2 L' R2 U2 B' F' L' D' F2 U F R' D' R2 B F2
59.	18.09	B D' B2 F' L' U' R2 B' F D2 R D2 L' F' L2 R' U' B L2 B2 D2 F L R2 F2
60.	18.14	D2 U2 L2 R U' R' B2 F' L' D' F' D L D2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 B F U2 L2 D
61.	17.88	B L U' L' R2 D2 L R' F' L2 D R D2 U R' U2 L2 R' D2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 F'
62.	17.59	D' U' L' U B' F D R2 D2 U L R' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R D U2 L' R' F' D2 U2
63.	16.64	B' F L2 D2 B F2 D' U' B D L2 F2 L' R U2 L2 B2 F' L' U' L' F R' B2 U2
64.	17.12	D' U2 L D B D2 U2 B' F' D2 U' B' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 F R2 B2 L2 R' B L2 R'
65.	18.95	R2 U2 B D R2 U' B2 F2 D F2 R2 B F' U2 L2 U2 L' D L' D' U2 B' F L R
66.	18.42	U2 B' F' L' R B' F2 L D U' R D2 U2 B D U2 L' F' U2 R D' U' L B' R
67.	18.52	U2 F D2 R F2 L R D' R' F' R' D' B2 F' L' D B' R' U2 R2 D' L D2 B' D2
68.	18.92	R2 D U2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 L' F D U L2 U B' R' B' F2
69.	16.48	D R F' D B2 F D' U' R2 B' F2 L' D' U2 R' D2 U2 F D' B' D' B' R U F'
70.	16.38	L R2 B U L' B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 B F' L2 R2 B2 F L U' F2 L' F L D
71.	18.94	U' B' U2 B' D L B F2 L2 B R F2 D2 L' B2 F' U2 B U' B2 R2 B' F2 D' F2
72.	17.98	L2 R2 D2 U F R U F D2 U' B F' D F' R' D2 L' R D' U2 L2 U' B' F2 R2
73.	15.59	D2 R D F D2 U' B2 L2 R B' F2 U' B2 F D2 B2 F L R B L R2 U2 L2 R
74.	17.31	L' R' B F2 D2 L D U2 B' U2 L U L' R D' R' D U' R2 U F D' U L2 R
75.	18.16	B F' D2 L2 R U2 B F D B F L B2 F2 D' B' F D' U L' R2 D2 U' L B
76.	17.72	B F' R' B' F D2 F U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' F L2 R' U' L' F' D U2 B' L R' D'
77.	15.86	L2 U' B D2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 L' B' L' B2 F L' D2 B D' U L' D U' L' U' R2
78.	14.92	R' D2 L2 D' R2 D B' U' L B2 F U L U L' D2 U' B2 D2 R' B' F' R' D2 U2
79.	17.61	L' D2 R' F' L B' F D2 F' D F2 R' U2 B' D' U F L' D2 F R2 U' L' R' B
80.	17.02	D2 R D L' F' R D2 L B F2 D' L2 R F' U F2 R U F2 D' U' L2 R D2 U'
81.	17.09	D' U' F' L' B' F' R2 F L B' F' D' U' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' D' L' U2 B D
82.	18.11	R2 F R2 F' L' R2 B' F2 R' F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 U' F2 D' L' U2 R' D'
83.	18.20	U2 B' F D' U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' D L D' L R2 B2 L' R D' B F2 U2 B' F2
84.	17.69	L' D2 U F2 U' F2 L D' U L2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B2 F U' F D' B2 R2 F L2 D'
85.	18.17	D' U' L2 R2 U2 F' L' F' D U L2 R' B F R2 F2 U2 R F2 U B' F' D' U R
86.	15.92	U2 L2 F D2 F' D' L R2 B F2 D2 L' B' L' R D2 B' L R2 D2 U R' D B F2
87.	14.76	D U' L' R D B' F' L' B' U B' U' L R2 B' F2 L2 R' B F' D2 U L R D2
88.	17.38	R2 F2 D B' R' U' B2 R' B' L2 F' R2 B' D U2 L2 D' U F R' U F2 U2 L' R2
89.	18.78	B' F D U B F' U' R B U L2 B L2 R2 D2 U' R' F' L2 D' U F' L R' F
90.	18.09	D2 U F2 L2 B2 F' D U2 L' R' D B' F L' R' D' U2 B' R U' B2 L2 R' D' U2
91.	15.34	F D2 F R' B2 F' D' F L R2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 L' R' B F2 L2 B2 R D2 U2
92.	16.89	U2 B F D2 B' U2 F R' B2 F L D U L' R D U' R' D2 B' F2 D L' R B
93.	15.91	D2 R' U B2 L' R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F' U F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B R' B R2 D U2 R
94.	16.16	R2 B R2 D F2 L R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 R B2 D' R2 D' F2 D U L D2 L
95.	17.02	B2 F2 U2 L' B' F' D U2 B D B2 D' U L F L B2 L' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B' F2
96.	18.44	U2 B F D2 U' R2 B F' L R' D2 U F' U R' U' R' B' D U' B' F2 L2 D2 U'
97.	15.00	B' L B R2 U B L' R F L2 F R2 B2 F' D U2 F' D' L F' U' F U L2 U'
98.	16.39	D' L F D U B2 L R B' D2 B F' R' B F' R' B L' R' B2 F L U' L' F2
99.	16.42	B2 F D2 B R2 F2 L R2 B2 F' R D' L2 U2 L R' U' B' L D B2 F' L' B2 D2
100.	19.14	U B2 D2 U2 R2 F D L2 F2 L2 R U2 F L2 R' B F2 L2 D2 L U2 F R U2 L


The only PB in there was the 12.05 PLL skip.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just got 10.35 full step 

EDIT: and this


Spoiler



Session average: 7.15
1. (7.48) R2 U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U R U R U R' U' R U R' U' R
2. 7.38 U R2 U R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R U R U R U2 R' U' R2 U'
3. 6.96 R2 U R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U R U R U2 R2 U R'
4. (6.79) U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U'
5. 7.12 U R U' R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R' U' R U R2 U' R U2 

first time trying it in a while, I think this is pretty good


----------



## PeterV (Apr 24, 2010)

New 3x3 PB AO5 = 23.97

24.61, (33.08), 23.22, (22.96), 24.09

No lucky solves, just good look ahead. Done for the 2010-17 forum competition. I reallllly want sub-20


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 25, 2010)

13.77 (non lucky)
Scramble: F R F' R' B U R2 L2 B2 D F' R U2 F U' B2 F D' F2 U R L2 D' F R2

2x2 single: 2.75 (PBL skip) 
Scramble: R' U' F2 U F2 U' R2 F 

2x2 Avg12: 6.98 (σ = 0.70)


Spoiler



1. 6.38 U' R F2 U' F2 U' F R' F'
2. 6.91 F2 R' F' U R' F' U2 R2
3. 7.09 R' F' R' U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U'
4. 7.43 U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F R2 U
5. 7.29 F2 R2 U R F2 R2 U F' R' U'
6. 6.83 R2 F R2 U2 F U R2 F U'
7. 6.15 F' R' F U2 R' F' U2 R' U2
8. (11.95) U2 F2 R' F' U2 R U F R
9. 6.71 F' R F' R' U' R F' U F' U'
10. (5.15) R2 U2 R U2 F' U' F' R
11. 6.29 F' R U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F'
12. 8.69 R U R' F' U R2 F' R U


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 25, 2010)

Finished my third H set of ZBLL. Slowly inching towards the goal!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Finished my third H set of ZBLL. Slowly inching towards the goal!



Nice.  gl


----------



## ianini (Apr 25, 2010)

Session average: 13.51
1. 12.55 L D2 F L R D' U2 L U2 F' D U' L2 D2 L2 F2 B L' D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U 
2. (12.37) D2 U F2 U' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 U' R' F' D L' B' U' D F D L R U' R2 F' L 
3. 14.96 R L2 U L' B F' U2 B2 U' R2 B' R2 F' B' R' U' B' D' F' R U D' F B L2 
4. 13.01 D2 F' L F B2 D U L U2 F2 B2 L2 B' F2 D B' L' B R U' F' L' U2 F2 D' 
5. (16.55) L B F2 R D L D2 L F2 D' U2 L F2 L2 U B2 R' B' U' D' F R2 L F' D 

PB


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm killing computer cubes. 15.23 avg of 5, 12.23 single after just getting my last PB 4 solves earlier. And I think I'm sub 20.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 25, 2010)

7.50 NL O_O

L2 R2 U D' F U D F' U2 B' F' U' R F' R2 U' F2 R U R' B' L2 R' U' B



Spoiler



y U R D r2
y' U' R' U R
y' U2 R' U R
L' U L
U2 R U' R' U R' F R F'
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U M'2 U M' U'2 M'2 U2 M' U' M'2


47/7.50 = 6.3 TPS =D


----------



## whauk (Apr 25, 2010)

15.61, 15.45, 21.89, 14.50, 14.00, 14.80, 16.59, 15.05, 14.16, 15.91, 14.95, 16.47
-> *15.35 of 12 OH*
no lucky cases and 5 pairs in the last solve.
OH rocks


----------



## Zava (Apr 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7.50 NL O_O
> 
> L2 R2 U D' F U D F' U2 B' F' U' R F' R2 U' F2 R U R' B' L2 R' U' B
> 
> ...



you have weird ideas on what is non lucky and what is not... try full step?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 25, 2010)

*Megaminx:*

Average of 12:
1:41.08, 1:41.16, (1:24.69), 2:03.19, 2:02.21+, 1:57.63, (2:06.18), 1:48.61, 1:38.16, 1:48.97, 1:36.66, 1:50.77
= 1:48.84

Best average of 5:
1:48.61, 1:38.16, 1:48.97, (1:36.66), (1:50.77)
= 1:45.25

Best mean of 3: 1:41.08, 1:41.16, 1:24.69
= 1:35.64

Best time: 1:24.69

I am starting to like this puzzle! Inspired by Bogyo.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 25, 2010)

2x2 PBavg12


Spoiler



Average: 5.37
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 1.69
Worst Time: 9.84
Individual Times:
1.	5.05	F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' R U2
2.	5.76	F' U' R U2 R2 F2 R' F R U'
3.	9.11	F2 U R' U F' U F R'
4.	5.89	F R' U' R U' R2 F2 U R
5.	4.05	F2 R' F U' R U' F' U R U2
6.	2.70	U2 F' U2 F U' R U R2
7.	3.70	U R U' R F' U F U2 R2 U'
8.	5.66	R' F' R2 U F U' R U2
9.	(9.84)	F' R' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F U2
10.	(1.69)	R F R' U2 R2
11.	6.95	F R U F' U F' U F' R' U'
12.	4.80	F2 R' F U' R2 U R' U R2 U'


and avg of 5


Spoiler



Statistics for 04-25-2010 13:18:00

Average: 4.02
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 1.69
Worst Time: 9.84
Individual Times:
1.	2.70	U2 F' U2 F U' R U R2
2.	3.70	U R U' R F' U F U2 R2 U'
3.	5.66	R' F' R2 U F U' R U2
4.	(9.84)	F' R' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F U2
5.	(1.69)	R F R' U2 R2


avg of 12 in layer making


Spoiler



Statistics for 04-25-2010 13:27:52

Average: 1.37
Standard Deviation: 0.32
Best Time: 0.80
Worst Time: 2.30
Individual Times:
1.	1.30	R2 U2 R' F U' F' U F R' U'
2.	(2.30)	R U R2 F U' F2 U' R' U'
3.	1.66	R' F R2 F R2 F U' R U'
4.	1.31	R2 U F2 U' R F2 U2
5.	0.86	F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F U' F2
6.	2.14	R F U F U2 R2 F2 R' U'
7.	1.14	F' R' U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F' U2
8.	1.70	U2 F' R2 F R F2 U F U
9.	1.09	F U2 R2 U' F U' R' U2
10.	1.36	F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F U
11.	1.19	F' U2 F R' U F' R U F2 U'
12.	(0.80)	U R U' R2 U F' R' U F2 U2


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7.50 NL O_O
> 
> L2 R2 U D' F U D F' U2 B' F' U' R F' R2 U' F2 R U R' B' L2 R' U' B
> 
> ...



Wow! Tried it, and this is very easy f2l! Nice solve dude!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7.50 NL O_O
> 
> L2 R2 U D' F U D F' U2 B' F' U' R F' R2 U' F2 R U R' B' L2 R' U' B
> 
> ...



Very nice solve.

I tried the scramble, and we had the exact same solution 
But it's definitely not "non lucky". Full step would probably be a better term to use in my opinion.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2010)

2x2 average of 100: 3.89, first sub 4 



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-28-2010 18:56:33

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.89
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 1.09
Worst Time: 7.02
Individual Times:
1.	5.02	F2 R U' R U2 R U' F2
2.	4.17	F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U'
3.	1.89	F2 U' F' R2 U F U2 F U ----- LL skip
4.	4.20	F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R' F U2
5.	4.33	R F R' U2 F R' U R2 F2
6.	3.83	R F2 R' F U' R U R2 U'
7.	4.98	F R' F2 R' F U' F2 R' U2
8.	5.06	R U' R F' U R2 F2 U'
9.	4.69	F R' U F2 R' F' U2 R U'
10.	3.34	F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U2
11.	4.76	F R2 F' R2 U R F' U R2
12.	3.72	R2 F' U' R2 F R' F R
13.	1.50	R' F U2 F' U2 R' F' U ----- First layer skip
14.	4.80	U' F' U2 R U2 F' R F2 U2
15.	5.50	U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' R U
16.	3.94	R2 U R2 U R' F U F'
17.	4.19	R' U' F' R2 U R' F' U2 F'
18.	2.19	R' F2 R F U F U2 F R
19.	3.70	U' R2 U F2 U2 R F' U2
20.	3.91	U F2 U' R U2 R' F R U
21.	2.52	R2 U2 R' U' F' U R2
22.	3.12	U R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U
23.	3.88	U' F2 R U' F2 R F R2 U2 R'
24.	3.02	F' R' F U F' R F2 U2 R' U2
25.	3.05	F2 U' F2 U F' R F' U R2 U2
26.	4.36	F U' R F' R F2 R U2 R2
27.	2.81	R F' R2 F R' U F' U2 R'
28.	5.48	F' R2 F' U' F2 U F' R2
29.	3.02	F2 R F R2 U' R' U' F2 U'
30.	2.12	U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U R' F U2
31.	3.64	U' F2 U' R' U R2 F U' R'
32.	5.31	R F U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U2 R' U'
33.	6.88	R F2 R' F R F' U2 R' U'
34.	3.61	U2 F2 U' F2 R F2
35.	5.17	R U F U2 F U2 F R F2
36.	4.22	R' U R2 F' U' R F' U F'
37.	2.78	F U' R' U' R F2 U2 R F
38.	3.06	U' R' U F U2 R2 U'
39.	2.70	R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 U R2 F'
40.	4.59	R U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' U
41.	3.81	F2 U' R2 F U R2 F2 U R' U'
42.	3.45	F' R2 U' R F U' F R
43.	2.17	R2 F2 R F U2 R F2 R F2
44.	4.09	R F2 U' R U2 F' R' U' R
45.	5.56	R U R2 F' R F' U R'
46.	3.09	R F' U F2 U' R F' R F
47.	5.24	U F U2 R U2 R F' U2 R'
48.	3.56	U F' U2 F' U2 R' F' U2 R
49.	5.33	F2 U2 R' F U R2 F' U' R
50.	4.09	U F2 U F R' F R2 U'
51.	2.84	R' F2 R F2 R U' R2 F2
52.	1.09	R U R' F U F' U' F
53.	5.42	U2 R F2 R U' R2 U F' U
54.	3.81	R U' F' R F' U2 R F' R'
55.	4.02	R' F' U F' U2 F R2 F' R2
56.	3.11	F2 R' U2 R2 F U' F' R U'
57.	2.75	R' F2 U2 R' F U2 R' U
58.	4.31	U' R' U F2 R' F U' F' R2
59.	3.53	U' F R' F2 R F2 U' F R
60.	2.67	U' F' U' F2 R U F2 U F' U2
61.	4.22	R' U2 F R' U' R F2 U
62.	5.59	F U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 R
63.	4.20	F2 U2 R' F' U F' R U2
64.	3.22	F2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' F' R
65.	5.50	R U F' U2 R F' U'
66.	4.12	F U' F R' F U2 R' F R' U2
67.	4.91	U R2 F' U2 F' R F' R' U
68.	3.16	R' F' U2 F2 R' F' U' R2 U2
69.	4.22	R U R2 U' F U' F R2 U
70.	4.20	R U' R2 F U2 F R' U2 R
71.	3.12	F R2 F' U R2 U R' U' F' U2
72.	7.02	U F U2 R' F' U2 F2 R2
73.	4.12	R U R' F R2 U2 F U R2
74.	6.34	R2 F' R F' R F' U R F2 U2
75.	2.42	R2 U' F R2 F U2 F U' R2 U2
76.	5.58	R' F R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
77.	4.48	R U' R F' R' F R U
78.	3.92	U F R U2 F2 R' U F R2
79.	3.58	R2 F R2 F' U F' R F'
80.	3.25	U' F' U R2 F2 R' F R F2
81.	3.12	U2 R' F2 R U' R2 F U' R' U'
82.	4.39	F R' U2 R2 F R' U F U'
83.	4.84	R U R2 F' R F2 U2 R' U
84.	5.03	F' R' F' R U2 R' F2 U2 R
85.	4.20	R U' R' U' R F2 R'
86.	3.14	U' R' U F' R2 F' R2 F' R'
87.	2.61	U2 R F U2 F U2 F' U' R U'
88.	3.92	F2 U2 R U F2 U F' U'
89.	1.91	R2 U2 F U' F U2 R' F R'
90.	3.84	F2 U R' F2 R2 U' F' U
91.	1.83	F2 R F' U' R' U F2 R' U' ----- LL skip
92.	2.20	R' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 F
93.	3.44	R2 U2 R U2 F' R U R2 U
94.	4.26	R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' F R2
95.	3.77	R U2 F' R U' F' U F'
96.	4.81	U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 R' U'
97.	2.80	U' F U F R2 U2 R' F2 U'
98.	2.58	F' U2 R' U R' F U'
99.	5.81	R F U2 F' U' F2 U R2 F'
100.	4.44	R F2 R F2 R' U F U' R U2


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty good for my first solves of the day.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.06
worst time: 16.93

best avg5: 10.35 (σ = 0.21)
best avg12: 10.97 (σ = 0.86)
session avg: 11.49 (σ = 1.29)



Spoiler



9.77, 8.06, 13.55, 9.72, 12.83, 13.13, 10.27, 11.33, 11.71, 10.77, 10.40, 12.68, 9.38, 12.18, 10.46, 13.22, 12.21, 14.00, 10.88, 16.93, 10.80, 11.93, 10.21, 11.30, 9.55, 9.81, 12.27, 13.28, 10.93, 12.18, 10.47, 10.05, 10.52, 13.11, 8.91, 10.86, 12.34, 11.47, 13.43, 12.53, 9.06, 11.05, 11.94, 12.34, 12.41, 11.21, 13.11, 12.65, 11.40, 11.68


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 9.77, 8.06, 13.55, 9.72, 12.83


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 9.77, 8.06, 13.55, 9.72, 12.83



Worst part is I was a complete idiot on the 13. My LL was this, R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L, a ZBLL I know.
But I was stupid and thought that all pieces were permuted and did (R' D' R D)*2 U' D' (R' D R D')*2 D to orient corners. Then I raged when doing PLL because I knew that I knew the ZBLL when I saw the J perm on the right. ><


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 25, 2010)

♥that case.~


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 25, 2010)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Should've known by the CLL that the corners weren't permuted...


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



And if you were orienting two corners why wouldn't you use R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 25, 2010)

New PB AVG. of 12
best avg12: 25.03 (σ = 1.78)
23.17, 24.44, 24.73, 24.58, 21.06, 31.97, 29.66, 24.02, 23.20, 25.94, 24.70, 25.91


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 25, 2010)

2x2 PB's:

[4:27:31 PM] Ethan: Average of 12: 3.83
1. 3.29 U2 F2 U' R2 U R F' U2 R'
2. (4.59) F2 R2 U2 R' F R' U2 F' R'
3. 3.55 R' F U2 R F' U' F' R
4. 4.08 U R F2 R U R' U' R2 U'
5. 4.37 F' R U' R U2 F U' R'
6. 4.20 U' R U' R2 U' R F' R U'
7. 4.58 R F' U F2 U' F' R2 F' U'
8. (2.96) U' F R2 U' F U R2 U' F
9. 3.77 U' F R' F' U R' U' R U'
10. 3.61 U R' U F' R' F2 U F' U
11. 3.54 R U' R F2 U R' U' R F'
12. 3.34 F U2 F R' F R2 U2 R'
[4:27:35 PM] Anthony Brooks: knew it
[4:27:37 PM] 4°☆BigGreen: lol
[4:27:40 PM] Ethan: Average of 5: 3.50
1. (2.96) U' F R2 U' F U R2 U' F
2. (3.77) U' F R' F' U R' U' R U'
3. 3.61 U R' U F' R' F2 U F' U
4. 3.54 R U' R F2 U R' U' R F'
5. 3.34 F U2 F R' F R2 U2 R'
[4:27:43 PM] WEB: cool


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 25, 2010)

PB single 16.00 seconds
It was an OLL skip.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2010)

15.01 3x3 PB hand scrambling last night. Got a bunch of good 18s and 19s, a couple 17s and then a 15.01 out of nowhere. Easy f2l + P OLL + J perm = sexytimez. but I had a ****ing U3 AUF, so disappointed that it wasn't sub 15 when I think about it, but I was stoked at the time.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 25, 2010)

5x5 avg of 12: 2:08.98
2:00.22
2:12.06
2:16.36
(2:16.47)
(1:54.72)
2:15.66
2:12.34
2:06.94
2:04.84
1:58.64
2:12.50
2:10.25

I want sub 2 ):


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Should've known by the CLL that the corners weren't permuted...


Yes, I should have. 



DavidWoner said:


> And if you were orienting two corners why wouldn't you use R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R



I didn't realize that Sune U2 Antisune doesn't permute any edges. I'll use that from now on. xD


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm back!

Average of 12: 23.77
1. 20.30 D2 F U' B2 R B' F2 R U F D U2 R' D' F B' D F L D B' R B U2 B 
2. 22.18 D2 L U' B2 F' U2 D' R L F R L U' D' R' D U L2 B' R B' L2 B D F2 
3. 25.55 B' U' F' U B2 F2 D' B' D2 R' B' U2 L' F2 B' R' B2 D F R U F' L U D' 
4. (19.38) F2 U' R2 U F2 U' L' B2 D R' B2 R F2 R' U R F' L D' L U D L D' F2 
5. 26.52 F2 R L B' R2 D' R' B' L F2 R' L B' L2 R2 D' U' R' F' B' U' B F2 L U 
6. 27.53 B' F' R U2 D B D' B R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L' B' L U B R' U D R' U2 D 
7. (30.18) U2 F' B' U' L2 U F L2 F' L D U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' L R' U R' B2 U2 L R 
8. 25.08 F' D' R F U' F R B F2 L2 B' F' L2 B' R L D2 L D2 R' F2 D F2 D R2 
9. 22.56 L2 B F R2 B R D B D' B' L2 D2 B2 R2 U D2 R U2 L F' R2 F2 B2 R L2 
10. 20.21 F L' D2 F' D2 B' D' L' R B2 D' U' F L' F R' L2 B2 F D R L B' R2 B 
11. 22.80 B' F' R' D2 F D' F' D' R' L' U F D U B2 L' D' L2 F B D' U R2 F' L' 
12. 25.00 D2 U' F2 B' R' B2 F' U' R' U R B R D' U' R2 D2 L' B U2 L D U R2 D' 

To where I was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## babyle (Apr 25, 2010)

Cubing with my shirt off equals my new pb avg of 12

Average of 12: 16.17
1. 15.79 U L D2 L2 R2 U' B' U' D R B R' F2 U' R' U' D L2 B R' U' D' L B2 L2
2. 15.55 R B U' D' R F2 U B R' F D' U' L B2 F D' B' F' U B2 D' F' D' R B2
3. (15.29) D U R D' R2 U' R' B2 D' F L2 U' L2 R' U F' U2 L2 B L' F D U2 B L2
4. (17.79) F2 L' U F D2 L B L2 B2 R2 L B' R F U' F' B L' R2 B' D' F2 D2 B' U
5. 16.38 D2 R' B L R' B U R F' B2 L2 D' R' F2 D R F2 L2 R D U2 F' B D R'
6. 16.39 B' U2 D2 B' D' U' B' L2 B2 F' U B R D2 B2 L F L F2 R U2 R2 L' F' D
7. 15.30 F' U D' F L D L R2 B2 F2 U F' L D U' F' B L2 R B' D' R B2 F' U'
8. 16.83 B2 L2 R2 U' F' U2 R D2 L2 D2 L D B U2 B R F2 D2 L' B F U D' L U'
9. 16.62 R D2 B2 F2 L U R2 L2 B D' U2 R2 D2 U R' D2 R' F2 R' F' U D' R' F2 R'
10. 15.56 D R' F L D F R' L' U' B' L' R D' B F R2 L' U2 D L2 R D B R' D2
11. 16.95 L' U2 R U2 L2 B' U F U F B' L2 D' R' D2 F B' U' F2 D B' F2 D2 F2 R2
12. 16.32 F R D U' F2 B U2 F' R2 B2 U R2 U F2 B' L U L R2 D2 B R B U' D


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 26, 2010)

Average: 9.55
Standard Deviation: 0.66
1.	10.54	D' U R' D2 U2 B' F L' R2 U L' R2 B F' D F D' U B2 L2 R' F' D' F2
2.	9.64	B F L' R B2 R' D2 L' F' D L2 R U' B' D U' L R D2 B' F2 U B2 F'
3.	(10.77)	U' B2 F D2 L' R2 B D' U L' R' F2 L2 R D L F2 R' U L' D2 L' D' U'
4.	(8.36)	L2 R B' F2 L' R2 D' U F2 D' U F L R2 B' L' U' B' L R D B F R
5.	8.46	L D' B' F U2 R' U' L' D2 B2 L2 U' B F R' F' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U' L' R2

 wasnt expecting 2 8s in a row
(this was followed by a failed avg 12)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow. That's crazy fast. What are your splits for blocks and such?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

2-3-2-3?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 26, 2010)

OH 

best time: 25.90
worst time: 48.94

best avg5: 29.40 (σ = 2.42)


Spoiler



1. 27.10 F' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 B' L F' L F R' D2 R D' L' D' R' F D' L' U' B F'
2. 28.36 L2 D' L' D2 U F R' D2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 L' R' D2 L' F D R U2 B' D2 L' D2
3. (25.90) B2 F' D F R2 U2 F2 D' R' U B' F2 D2 F' L2 U R' L' B2 F L' R2 B' F' L'
4. (35.52) U2 R2 L B D B' L2 R D2 B D2 R' F B2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 B D' U2 B2 U' L2
5. 32.73 D B2 L B D' U' R L B' U' B L2 F L D2 B' L2 B' F U' L D2 U2 L B'


best avg12: 32.22 (σ = 3.23)


Spoiler



1. 30.34 D F' L2 R' B' U' B D' R2 D B R B' L R U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 B U2 F2
2. 29.23 R2 D B2 F D2 U L U B F R' D' R2 B2 L B D L D L U' L U' R' U
3. (38.74) D' B' R' B2 U2 B' L F B' L2 B' F L2 U' B2 L F2 L F' R' B' D2 U2 B D'
4. 33.81 D U2 L B L2 D2 R F B L' U2 D L2 R2 D R' D2 R' L2 D F' U L2 U' B
5. 34.98 F' R F2 B2 L R B U2 F' L' U' D L2 B L' R F B D2 F D2 L D2 L B'
6. 34.90 B2 R' F R B2 L' D U' B2 U F' D F2 D2 U' R' B' R B' U B' R D B2 D2
7. 31.49 U' R B2 D' U F' D2 L2 U D' B U2 R B2 D B' R D2 F2 D' B' R' U L D2
8. 37.41 B D R L' F2 D F B R L F2 R' F2 R' L2 U2 L R F' U2 B L B2 F' U
9. 34.63 D' L R B D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D U' F L' F' B2 L' U2 B D2 F'
10. 27.10 F' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 B' L F' L F R' D2 R D' L' D' R' F D' L' U' B F'
11. 28.36 L2 D' L' D2 U F R' D2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 L' R' D2 L' F D R U2 B' D2 L' D2
12. (25.90) B2 F' D F R2 U2 F2 D' R' U B' F2 D2 F' L2 U R' L' B2 F L' R2 B' F' L'


session avg: 33.21 (σ = 2.96)


Spoiler



1. 32.74 R2 F' D' L2 R B U B L R2 F D' L D2 L' D R' B F2 L F D' L2 D2 B2
2. 30.34 D F' L2 R' B' U' B D' R2 D B R B' L R U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 B U2 F2
3. 29.23 R2 D B2 F D2 U L U B F R' D' R2 B2 L B D L D L U' L U' R' U
4. 38.74 D' B' R' B2 U2 B' L F B' L2 B' F L2 U' B2 L F2 L F' R' B' D2 U2 B D'
5. 33.81 D U2 L B L2 D2 R F B L' U2 D L2 R2 D R' D2 R' L2 D F' U L2 U' B
6. 34.98 F' R F2 B2 L R B U2 F' L' U' D L2 B L' R F B D2 F D2 L D2 L B'
7. 34.90 B2 R' F R B2 L' D U' B2 U F' D F2 D2 U' R' B' R B' U B' R D B2 D2
8. 31.49 U' R B2 D' U F' D2 L2 U D' B U2 R B2 D B' R D2 F2 D' B' R' U L D2 (Force OLL skip)
9. 37.41 B D R L' F2 D F B R L F2 R' F2 R' L2 U2 L R F' U2 B L B2 F' U
10. 34.63 D' L R B D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D U' F L' F' B2 L' U2 B D2 F'
11. 27.10 F' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 B' L F' L F R' D2 R D' L' D' R' F D' L' U' B F'
12. 28.36 L2 D' L' D2 U F R' D2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 L' R' D2 L' F D R U2 B' D2 L' D2
13. (25.90) B2 F' D F R2 U2 F2 D' R' U B' F2 D2 F' L2 U R' L' B2 F L' R2 B' F' L'
14. 35.52 U2 R2 L B D B' L2 R D2 B D2 R' F B2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 B D' U2 B2 U' L2
15. 32.73 D B2 L B D' U' R L B' U' B L2 F L D2 B' L2 B' F U' L D2 U2 L B'
16. 32.63 F' B' L U' L R B2 R D2 L F L2 B F2 D' F' D2 L2 U2 F2 R F R2 B' R2
17. 35.64 F L' B2 U' B2 D' F D' F' U' R2 L' D2 U2 F R D2 U' R B2 U' D' L2 F' B2
18. (48.94[dropped]) U2 R D' L2 D2 U' R' D' F U' F2 R2 F' L' D U' L2 D2 R L2 D2 L2 F L' F2
19. 33.93 R2 U2 L2 B' D U' F R B' R' D' B F2 R2 L F' B2 L U' L' F2 U F' D2 F'
20. 33.55 F' D F2 U F U' F2 D B F R' D U F' U D2 B' U2 B2 R' U2 R D U' F'


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got 2 pll skips in a row. I feel this is an accomplishment.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 26, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I just got 2 pll skips in a row. I feel this is an accomplishment.



I had this happen to me yesterday.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 26, 2010)

I had two OLL skips in a row yesterday. =D Owned.


----------



## ianini (Apr 26, 2010)

Morten said:


> I had two OLL skips in a row yesterday. =D Owned.



I had two LL ski, wait, I'm not going to do that.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 26, 2010)

Completed my first BLD solve!....... with one layer already solved haha. I'm not too good at memorization yet, so I'm cheating a bit.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 26, 2010)

7.11 D' R2 D2 B F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R' L2 B R2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 R D F' U' L R2
PLL skip 

Average of 5: 9.05
1. 9.23 R2 F' U B2 F' D R B2 D' L' U R2 F B2 U' D2 L2 F' U F' B2 D2 B L2 F
2. (16.01) U2 D2 F2 B R' D' F B2 R' D U2 L U D2 L' R2 U2 L B2 U L2 R U' L' U2
3. 9.57 R F2 U2 L' D' R2 F D R2 U D2 R2 U R B' F U2 F' L D2 R' F2 U F B
4. 8.37 B R B' R U' R L U D' B' R L D F B2 L B2 U' F2 U B' R D U F
5. (7.95) L' B L B' D U' F2 L U' D2 R' B2 F2 R' F L2 R' F U2 D' F L2 R U2 L'

Wow. All solves non-lucky!!!
Sub-WR 

10.05, 10.43, 9.23, (16.01), 9.57, 8.37, (7.95), 11.76, 13.13, 11.75, 10.35, 13.43 = 10.81 avg12

It was about time for me to get a sub-11 avg12.

EDIT: The avg50 is 11.62 btw. I had 2 7.xys, 2 8.xys, and 5 9.xys


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 26, 2010)

I got OLL #28 4 times in a row


----------



## Escher (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes said:


> 7.11 D' R2 D2 B F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R' L2 B R2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 R D F' U' L R2
> PLL skip
> 
> Average of 5: 9.05
> ...



...Cornelius, that is sick.
Well done man, following an 8 NL with a 7 is pretty darn insane.


----------



## bobso2 (Apr 26, 2010)

yes! I got it 

I've reached sub 20 average 10/12 !!

I am so happy

I started timing myself 3 months ago (17 februari)
my average was about 38 secs and now finally sub 20 

here are my times:

00:16.93, (00:26.96), 00:21.31, 00:21.56, 00:18.01, 00:17.79, 00:21.35, 
00:20.73, 00:22.07, 00:20.71, (00:15.68), 00:19.03 = 19.95 avg 10/12

One question, am I progressing slow, normal or fast compared to you?
that's what I want to know


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

This is fast learning! 15+ seconds in 3 months is very good!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 26, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> This is fast learning! 15+ seconds in 3 months is very good!


+1 the fastest ive managed to drop is 12 seconds in 3 months...


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 26, 2010)

Woot, woke up this morning and did an Avg12, and it was sub-30 :O First avg12 to do that, it was 29.45. I decided to avg of 30 is and got 29.08! I wasn't sub 30 yesterday, so it's a bit weird that I just woke up and was faster.




Spoiler



number of times: 30/30
best time: 21.16
worst time: 38.53

current avg5: 30.32 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 26.87 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 29.04 (σ = 2.66)
best avg12: 27.60 (σ = 2.14)

session avg: 29.08 (σ = 2.81)
session mean: 29.13

1. 29.63 R F2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R B' U' R U2 D R' L2 F' L F2 U R L D2 U' R2 F2 B
2. 32.81 R2 B' F2 L' R' B' D' R' F' L D' R D U2 F B' D' B U2 L F D' L' B D2
3. 26.86 B2 U' B' L' U2 R' L F2 D R L D' R2 B' L' R2 U' R U' L D' F2 D2 L2 R'
4. 32.78 D2 R' L2 F2 B' R D2 U L' D2 R U' L' D' B2 L2 F B L R2 D2 F' R D2 L
5. 31.43 L U' D' F2 B D' B' F' U' L U2 F R2 D2 U2 B' D' B2 R U2 L' D' U' R' D'
6. 28.47 F L' F' B2 R2 L B' R' F' R U R' D' B' R L' F2 R' B' D2 R' D' U' R F
7. 33.91 B2 D B U2 D2 F L' D' U2 F' D' L' F' B' R2 L2 F2 L2 U B R F' B L' U2
8. 29.19 F' B' D L' F D2 B' U2 R2 U R2 L2 D' F U2 B D L D' U2 R2 B2 L U' D'
9. 23.53 B2 F D2 L' U D2 R D' U2 R' L' B2 F' U D L2 R B2 D2 L F' L' D L R
10. 28.22 L' D' L2 D2 B' F' D' F2 R' L' F2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 R D F D2 U2 L B' R
11. 31.43 F2 D L' D R2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B L2 F D2 R2 F' L F L'
12. 23.69 U2 F2 D U' R2 B2 U2 F B' L' B' D' U' F' U2 D B L2 B F D2 F2 D R U'
13. 29.57 D2 F R' F2 R2 B' F' L R B R2 L' D' F2 D2 L' D L' F D B U F R' F2
14. 29.36 L' B2 D L2 U' L2 U D R2 B2 R2 F' R2 D F U D2 L2 D2 R B' R L2 U2 B
15. 26.61 B2 F' U' D2 L' R F2 R U F' B' U' L2 R2 B U R D2 B2 L' D L' B' D' U'
16. 26.28 D2 F U2 L' D2 U' L' B' F' U B R2 D' B2 D2 U2 F2 B' D2 F2 L' B' U2 F2 L
17. 28.46 F L' B' L U D2 L F2 L U' F2 R2 F2 D B U' R2 D2 R2 U' B R2 U' R' F2
18. 31.68 R L U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R D' U' F' U L' D F' U2 L2 B2 F' R2 D' R2 F2 B D
19. 26.86 R2 D2 R U2 D2 B U2 F B2 L' F U D' R2 F' R2 B2 D' F2 L R' B F' L2 B
20. 28.28 U2 L U D F' L B' R' B' L2 F' B2 U B2 D' L D2 B' F R U' D' F2 L D
21. 25.46 D B' U2 F2 R2 D' U2 R' U F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D L B L' U B R' U' F D'
22. (21.16) R U' L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F L' B U L B' R L D2 L2 F2 U' R F2 D L D2
23. 31.52 U L U' F2 B R F2 B R2 U' L U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' R2 F' R B U' B' F2
24. 33.91 F2 B L U' B L2 R U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L' D2 L F2 U B L' R' F L2 F2 U
25. 25.13 R2 F U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F B' R2 D U R F' L' D' U2 L F B2 L2 D' F' L' F2
26. 29.27 U' D' B2 U2 F R' F' D2 U F B R2 B' L U' D' L R D2 L R2 F2 L' R B
27. (38.53) B' F L B2 D R2 U2 R2 F D2 F D' U' R' L U' D' B' U2 F D' R' B D2 R
28. 30.36 U' B L' U F U' B2 L' R B2 U L' F' L' D' F' R D2 F2 D' B2 R U' D2 B
29. 31.34 D' U' L B U' B' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L' R D U2 B U2 D L' D R
30. 28.31 D' F R2 D F2 R F2 L2 D F' U' B2 F' U B U' F B' D2 R D' L2 R2 F2 U2


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 26, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 9.49 Fullstep
> 
> U' L F' L2 D2 U R' B L2 D L' D' L F R F' R F' R U2 F2 D R' B U'
> 
> ...



8.86 
x2 y2 L' R F2 D
U' L' U' L U' L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L'
R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B U'


----------



## PeterV (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes said:


> 7.11 D' R2 D2 B F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R' L2 B R2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 R D F' U' L R2
> PLL skip
> 
> Average of 5: 9.05
> ...



Insane, just insane. And all non-lucky! Nice work.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 26, 2010)

computer 4x4 ^_^

38.156, (35.672), 37.188, 38.812, 35.843, 40.250, 36.485, 37.312, 39.390, (45.188), 35.859, 38.500

best avg12: *37.780* (σ = 1.42)


----------



## Toad (Apr 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> computer 4x4 ^_^
> 
> 38.156, (35.672), 37.188, 38.812, 35.843, 40.250, 36.485, 37.312, 39.390, (45.188), 35.859, 38.500
> 
> best avg12: *37.780* (σ = 1.42)



Oh wow...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 26, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I was bored in class so I timed myself saying a bunch of stuff as fast as I can
> 
> -pi to 50 digits in 3.14  (WIN)(in Chinese though, I can never say numbers fast enough in english)
> -pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis in 1.0x
> ...


onice, lemme try 
-pi to 150 digits in 17.28 (in English)
-pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis in 1.0x
-alphabet backwards 1.85


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes!!
3x3 BLD PB  1:19.33, first succesfull solve in a while...
Need to train more to get the NR


----------



## Toad (Apr 26, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Yes!!
> 3x3 BLD PB  1:19.33, first succesfull solve in a while...
> Need to train more to get the NR



BLD accomplishments are more for here...

But congratulations nonetheless, very good time!!


----------



## Escher (Apr 26, 2010)

7.05 full step O_O

F B R2 L' U D' F2 B2 D F' D2 F' L R' F' R2 B' R B' L' D' L' R F2 B2

y' F2 R' (2)
U R U' R' (4|6)
y' R U' R' U y' R' U R (7|13) 
U' R U R' U2 L' U' L (8|21)
Dw R' U R U' R' U' R2* (8|29)
y RUR'U'*3 F' (13|42)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (12|54)

*cancels with COLL

7.66 tps. I finally hit tps > time, and it felt amazing...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 26, 2010)

Been away over the weekend and just got back. 30.05 OH pb!  This was with my 2H cube as well. PLL skip, on an OLL I can use 6 fastish algs on for skips. I have PLL skips kinda often on this OLL. I also did about, 3 other OH solves, and a 7x7 solve (another PLL skip on same OLL ), and that was about it for the long weekend. I average about 50 LH and 45 RH so I've almost caught up!  Really didn't expect this.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 26, 2010)

Escher said:


> 7.05 full step O_O
> 
> F B R2 L' U D' F2 B2 D F' D2 F' L R' F' R2 B' R B' L' D' L' R F2 B2
> 
> ...



Wow..pretty impressive recognition you got there


----------



## Escher (Apr 27, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Wow..pretty impressive recognition you got there



I have spent thousands of hours of my life practicing CLL xD


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2010)

Another OH session  PB average of 100, though.

best time: 18.06 [lol consistent]
best avg5: 19.27 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 20.69 (σ = 2.08)
best avg100: 22.29 (σ = 2.50)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 27, 2010)

Unfortunately I barely beat you, qq. 

[19:23] <AnthonyBrooks> fml 
[19:23] <AnthonyBrooks> 17.00, 20.98, 17.86, 19.27, 20.13, 18.83, 25.18, 21.58, 22.56, 20.11, 19.91, 29.06 
[19:23] <AnthonyBrooks> = 20.64

best avg5: 19.09 (σ = 0.94)
current avg12: 20.64 (σ = 1.98)


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 27, 2010)

Statistics for 04-26-2010 22:11:14

Cubes Solved: 55/55
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.67
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 10.13
Worst Time: 16.62



Spoiler



Scrambles are cross on top (or of course white top, green front for Western color scheme and white cross).

Individual Times:
1.	15.14	L' R' B' F2 L2 R' B F2 L B R' D U B L2 R2 B' F D' U F' D2 U B2 F'
2.	11.69	U2 L' F D U2 F' D L D' U2 B2 R' D' F R' D2 U' R' F' U R2 U B D2 L2
3.	12.84	B' U' L' R' B F R2 D' U2 L' R' B2 F R B2 F' L R D U F D U' L2 R'
4.	14.46	B2 R' B R B U2 B2 F D2 U R2 D U2 B L U2 F' D B F L B' D L2 D2
5.	13.78	L2 R F2 D B D U L' R2 B' D' U L2 D2 B2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L2 B2 L D B
6.	14.68	L' D2 U L2 U L2 R' F' L' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 U' R2 B F D' U2 B' F2 D2 R'
7.	14.97	B' L' R' B F' L' R U2 R' D U2 L' R2 B2 F R' B F' D U' L R D B2 D
8.	12.31	L2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' L' R2 D L2 D2 F' L B' F' L' F D2 L2 F2 L F D' B F
9.	12.91	L' R D L F' U L2 U' L' R D' L2 R B' F2 D2 B2 D U' L F D' R2 F L'
10.	13.10	U' L2 R B F2 R' B' U2 B2 U L2 R' F2 D2 U2 F D' B F' L2 R' U R' D U'
11.	13.04	B2 F L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R B2 R' D2 U R2 B U2 B D U F U L' B' F2 D U2	
12.	14.28	D2 U B2 F' R' B F' D' U2 L B2 F2 D' R D2 R' D U2 F L2 F L2 F2 R' F'
13.	13.35	D L B2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' D B2 R' B' R' B F' L2 D2 U L2 R2 U2
14.	14.02	B' F2 D L2 U F' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R F R U F' L' U2 L2 R' U' L2 F'
15.	15.82	L2 R' B F' D2 U' L F' D2 L' B F' U B' D' U B' F R2 U B2 D' U B L'
16.	14.32	L R2 U L2 R B' F D' R2 U2 B' F' L R B F' U' R F2 D F U' R B F2
17.	14.30	F' L2 B' U' B F R D R2 F L2 R B F' D2 B2 F U R' D2 L R' F R' U
18.	15.07	D' U' F' D2 U2 L2 R U' B2 D' U L D' U L R' D' U2 R2 U R2 B' L F D2
19.	10.66	D F' L R U' R2 D L' D L' R F U R' B' F L' R' B L' R F2 D B L2
20.	14.57	D U B' F2 L R' D U' B2 F D' L2 F L' R' U' R2 D' U2 L' F2 D2 U B' F'
21.	14.35	B' R2 D2 U B' U' R' D2 B' L2 B' F' L R' D U B R2 D2 U' F2 D B' R2 D2	F2L
22.	10.13	F L' R' U B' D B' F' L' R B2 F U' R F' D2 U2 B' R B2 F U L D2 B2	
23.	14.39	L' U R' D2 L2 R' D' B' F2 R2 B' F D2 U2 L F2 R B' L R' B2 D U B' F
24.	14.77	L2 R' B2 L2 F2 D' R B F L' U R U F2 D2 L R B' U B2 F' D R2 B2 F2
25.	13.85	B2 F' L2 R' U2 R B' F' L D2 U' B' L2 R' U2 R B F2 U F L R B2 U2 B'
26.	12.89	B' F' L2 R' B F2 D2 L U' L R U' B R F2 L B F' D2 R' B F' L' D U2
27.	12.46	L B2 F D' R' B2 D U L U' F' L' R B R' B' F2 L2 D2 U B2 F' L F' L'	
28.	12.86	L' R F2 L R2 D' B' F2 L U L' B2 F2 D' R F U F D B2 L2 R2 B L2 R2	
29.	14.40	U B F D' U' L2 R B2 U2 B2 D R2 D U' F' L2 D' U2 L2 B' D2 U B F' R
30.	16.62	R B F U2 L' B F' L' B2 R' U R2 U2 B2 F R2 D U2 F R' F' R' D2 R D'
31.	14.44	U' F2 D L R D2 U R' D' L' U L' F R2 B2 F' L' R' B D2 U2 R' B' F2 U2
32.	12.59	F' R F' U F L B2 F L D' U F' R D2 F D U' L' R' B D U2 L' R' B'
33.	14.11	U L' R F R' D2 U L D' B U2 L R2 U' L' R B F D U B2 D' B' D2 L'
34.	14.20	R F' L' D2 B' U2 B F2 D' R B2 F' L2 R' F L' R' B' L' F2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2
35.	14.38	D' U' L' D' B' F2 R' D2 U F2 D2 L R2 B D2 F' U2 B' F D2 U L2 F2 L2 R2
36.	13.02	B F2 D L' F L2 R2 B L2 R2 B' F U' F' L' D2 U' R F U2 B F' D' L B'
37.	14.90	B F' D2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 D' B L2 D' U L2 R2 F' L' U F2 L F' D' L'
38.	12.99	U2 R U' R2 D U B2 F2 L2 U L2 R' F U B2 D' F' L2 R' B' L' R B2 L D2
39.	14.02	B F' D U F2 D2 L R' D U L2 B' U' B2 F' D U2 L U2 F2 R U' L F2 L'
40.	13.82	D2 U B2 U' B F' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 U F' L2 R' U F L R2 B' F' L' R'
41.	14.61	B F' R' D2 L R D R2 D2 U' L' D U' L2 D2 F L2 R' B' R B2 F R F2 R2
42.	13.07	B F2 L R2 D F2 U B' F D' L' D2 U' B2 F U2 R D2 L' R' D B2 F' L2 R	
43.	13.55	B' F L D' B' F2 R B F2 L' B2 F2 D U' L' B2 F' L U2 B F' L' R' B F'
44.	12.34	F2 D U' F L2 R2 B' U L R D L' R B2 U' F2 L' B R' U' R' B2 L2 R2 B'
45.	11.67	L' R' F U L' D2 B F D' U2 R F' R' F2 L F' L D2 B' U2 L' D R2 D B	
46.	10.20	B F D' U' F L2 R' U' B2 F R U2 R F2 D' U2 L R D U B2 F' D U L2	
47.	13.55	F' L2 R' B F R B' L R2 B2 F2 L D' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L R' B L R F' R
48.	13.96	L B' D2 U' R D' U B2 D L R' B R B F' U F2 L' U L R B2 F' U L2
49.	14.88	B2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 F R F R2 F2 R B U B' F D' L D' B2 R B2 F2 D2 R'
50.	14.86	D U B D U' B2 F' L2 D L D U2 L B L' R' B F2 D' B2 L' F2 L' R' F2
51.	14.37	L' D2 L D2 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 U L U2 B L' B' F D F R' B2 L2 B L2 B2	
52.	14.18	D' R B D B D U' F' U' B2 F L2 R B' F D B' F U2 L' R2 U' F L F'
53.	14.28	L' D2 U B' D2 U F2 L B F' D U' B2 F L' D' U2 L' B F' U2 L' R U R
54.	12.16	B' L' R' U2 L R2 D U' R2 D' U F2 L R2 B F2 D2 U R2 B D2 L2 R2 D F2	
55.	13.56	B F' L' R2 B' F L' D' B2 L B F2 L2 R2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B F D B' F U



Oh my... oh my... wow.

Best avg12: 13.26
Best avg5: 12.36 (lolnumberswitch)

Wooow.   

Many easy or just good solves. No lucky solves. Cube was F-II.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 27, 2010)

Average of 5: 12.54
1. (10.06) D' B2 U F D2 B F2 D' R2 D' L R2 U L' F2 U L' B2 R' L' U F D' B2 L 
2. 11.63 R2 F' B' D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F R D2 L R F2 D B L D R2 U2 
3. (15.72) R' F' U' F D F2 L' R D' R L' D F' U D B D' U2 R' D L' B2 U2 L' U' 
4. 15.62 B2 F' L' F B2 R D2 B2 R D R2 F' R2 B' F U' L' U L F U' L' D2 B' F 
5. 10.37 L F L' B D R2 U' D2 R' D' F U2 L2 R D L' B' D2 L' R U B' F U2 D' 

Aw hell naw.


----------



## Weston (Apr 27, 2010)

12.55, 11.41, 12.61, 13.71, 14.75, 13.16, 11.10, 11.49, 11.60, 13.16, 16.18, 13.46 = 12.79

I'm starting to solve with cross on the bottom. Its not as annoying as i thought it would be. The 16 was a forced OLL skip 
Still a little faster with cross on top i think.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2010)

YESH 

Megaminx (I am starting to fall in love with this puzzle):

1:19.28 Single PB (EO skip).

Avg5:
(1:27.77), 1:28.81, (1:36.04), 1:28.01, 1:35.72 = 1:30.85

Avg12:
1:27.77, 1:28.81, 1:36.04, 1:28.01, 1:35.72, (1:27.11), 1:45.39, 1:32.58, 1:45.18, (1:47.79), 1:34.04, 1:45.81 = 1:35.93


----------



## Zava (Apr 27, 2010)

1:25.39 5x5 average at slovenian open  times were: 1:26.83 1:22.36 1:25.18 1:24.15 DNF
AFAIK Erik is the only one who is better than me (officially) and also uses 2-2 edges, not freeslice. in the top20 I only know of 3 people using it, Erik, Milán and me (oh well, and Breandan on 21.) I was wondering, why is this? is freeslice just this much better, or is it just more popular?


----------



## Zava (Apr 27, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Unfortunately I barely beat you, qq.
> 
> [19:23] <AnthonyBrooks> fml
> [19:23] <AnthonyBrooks> 17.00, 20.98, 17.86, 19.27, 20.13, 18.83, 25.18, 21.58, 22.56, 20.11, 19.91, 29.06
> ...



I'm sorry Anthony, but:
18.90 19.53 21.72 21.00 19.53 20.66 20.43 (21.77) (18.11) 20.28 20.86 20.40 => 20.33
I find that F-II is quite good for OH


----------



## Carrot (Apr 27, 2010)

official sub4 pyra... and 147 pokemons... in this: http://www.sporcle.com/games/pokemon.php EDIT: 149


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 27, 2010)

8.39 F2 B' U' B D2 B U' L2 D F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D2 F2 D2 U' B D2 R L2 D'

z2 U' L2 D2 L'
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
d' R U' R' U R' U' R 
U2 F' L U L' F
U' R U R'
F R U R' U' F'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2010)

I learned (Youtube) Oka =D

number of times: 50/50
best time: 5.80
worst time: 25.85

current avg5: 9.85 (σ = 1.78)
best avg5: 9.25 (σ = 1.75)

current avg12: 11.46 (σ = 2.60)
best avg12: 11.21 (σ = 2.06)

session avg: 13.34 (σ = 4.07)
session mean: 13.44

Best non-lucky time was 7.65 I think.
5.80 was very lucky (LL skip and edge skip).


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! I literally can't believe this! 

*11.85 average of 12!!!* 

Rolling a 12.35 PB average.  Previous was 12.43 so I cut 0.58 from my old one!



Spoiler



Average: 11.85
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 10.55
Worst Time: 15.00
Individual Times:
1.	12.56	F' L2 D' L2 R2 D B' F' L2 U R2 B F' D' U R2 D2 L B L B2 F D U F'
2.	11.09	D' U' R' F2 D U B F D U' B F' D L' D2 U2 F' L' U2 L' U B F R2 U2
3.	10.89	B2 F R B2 F' D2 U' F R B2 D' L2 B2 D' B' D U' L R' B L R' D' B' L
4.	12.62	D2 R2 U' F L' D' U' B' L R D2 U2 B F D F L2 R' B R' B2 D U2 L B2
5.	(15.00)	B2 F' R' D U' F D' L' R D' U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L D2 U B' F2 L' U2 L2 F'
6.	11.14	U L2 R2 D U' R' U' L D2 U' B' L2 B F2 L F2 L' D2 R B2 F D2 L F D2
7.	12.50	D U B2 F L' R F2 R2 D' U F' L2 R U F' R D2 L R' F2 U F' L U2 L2
8.	12.92	U' B' F2 D U' L2 B2 L' D' B L2 B D U R U2 B' F2 R' D' R2 D' L' R2 B2
9.	(10.55)	F2 L R U' L R2 D2 R D2 U' F2 R' B' L2 R D2 U' L R D2 B' F' L2 B R'
10.	12.53	B2 L' D2 F' U' R' D' U' L' R2 B D2 U B' F' L2 D B2 R U2 B' L' B' R2 F2
11.	11.25	L U2 L R D' F' L' R B2 F' D R2 F' L2 D' U' B F' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D'
12.	10.95	B F' R U' R B' F' D' U' L F U2 B' F2 D' U' R F' U B2 F2 D R' D' L'



No lucky cases, but I had a one move cross somewhere. My cube is really good now, and look ahead is just great.


----------



## Toad (Apr 27, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Wow! I literally can't believe this!
> 
> *11.85 average of 12!!!*
> 
> ...



Incredible!! Well done


----------



## Edam (Apr 27, 2010)

3x3
Average: 15.84
Standard Deviation: 0.78
Best Time: 13.89
Worst Time: 17.43
Individual Times:
1.	15.41	D U2 L2 R B L2 B U' B2 F L' B L2 R2 D' L' D2 L' B2 L B' U2 R' D U'
2.	16.13	B' D U' B' D2 L2 R2 D2 U' L U L' F2 R2 B2 L' F' U F2 R2 B U B2 U L'
3.	15.21	D2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' F D2 R2 B D U' B F' L2 R2 B' D' L R U F L' U'
4.	14.43	U' F' D2 B' R2 B' L' B F' L' R U2 B' D' B' R' D2 U' R' B F D R B' F2
5.	15.59	D' U' B2 F' D2 U' F2 L' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B2 F D' U2 L2 R' B' F2 D2 U2 B F2
6.	(13.89)	B2 L2 R' U2 L' R B' L D' L2 B F2 L B D U2 L R2 D' U F' L R' D F
7.	16.71	F' U' B F2 L2 R D2 L D2 L' B' L' F2 D R' U B2 L2 D2 B' L' D' R' U R
8.	(17.43)	B' F2 D2 U B2 R2 B F L' F2 L2 R2 D U B' L' R D B' F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2
9.	15.34	D U B L2 U2 L2 F L R' B2 F2 L2 R U2 B F' L R U B F U L2 D2 L2
10.	17.22	R B' F R2 B F' L' U' L U' F2 U' B U B' F R' D2 U2 B L' B2 F2 U' F2
11.	15.84	R' U2 B2 D' L R F2 D' B' F' D2 U2 B' D L' R2 U B' L' B F' R B' L' F2
12.	16.53	L D U2 L R B2 R D U2 B L' B F D2 U L2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2

15.08 avg of 5 in there as well


----------



## whauk (Apr 27, 2010)

what the hell?
OH: 15.21 of 12
17.39, 11.05, 16.23, 16.08, 11.34, 14.94, 17.91, 14.33, 15.92, 14.08, 17.11, 14.67
counting 11  11.34 PLL skip, all the others nonlucky
but srsly those scrambles were waaaay to easy....
i actually feel a bit bad about this because i often saw 1 or 2 pairs in inspection and hab a lot of 3 move pairs.
i think rowe had sub15 (?) but i will get it soon too 

btw this is the moment i stop counting "sub15 of 5"s


----------



## Toad (Apr 27, 2010)

whauk said:


> what the hell?
> OH: 15.21 of 12
> 17.39, 11.05, 16.23, 16.08, 11.34, 14.94, 17.91, 14.33, 15.92, 14.08, 17.11, 14.67
> counting 11  11.34 PLL skip, all the others nonlucky
> ...



Wow well done!!


----------



## Shortey (Apr 27, 2010)

Rowe has 15.40 avg12.


----------



## ianini (Apr 28, 2010)

I <3 OH:
Session average: 31.74
1. 32.05 D' L' B2 L F L2 U' L2 D2 U' L' U2 D L' F2 D' R B' L' U2 R D2 R B' F' 
2. 30.27 R2 L' D' U R B2 L B2 L2 R' U' F D U2 L2 D B U F2 D L B L' D B 
3. 33.02 F B R D' U2 F2 D2 F U D F' B2 D2 B2 U D' L2 D' B2 L D F' R2 D U2 
4. 32.06 D2 R' D U' F2 D' R2 D U R B' U' R' U R L D2 U2 F2 L' F D B' D' F 
5. 33.03 U B2 F' L2 D L' F' R F R' D2 B2 L2 D L R B' F' D' U2 B2 U F' B2 R' 
6. 32.40 L2 F2 U R' L2 B' D L U' L2 R U' D F' L2 D' B R' D' L U2 L2 U' D B 
7. 32.71 F2 R F L D' B2 U' F2 L' B' F L' B U' D2 B' F2 U' D2 R D F2 U' R2 U 
8. (22.94) B2 R2 B L U D2 B U2 B2 R' B2 U B' L2 D R' D' L U B L U' L R2 F 
9. 34.72 R2 U2 F2 B' U2 L' R' F2 D' F B D B L' B' L F D' F2 B' R' D' B2 L' D' 
10. (35.77) B2 U' B R F L U2 R2 L2 F B2 L U' R' L' F L B' L2 R2 F' D' U' R' B 
11. 28.93 R' F L2 B U' R U R2 B' U2 F' D2 U' B2 U2 B L2 B' L F2 D R' F U' B' 
12. 28.21 B2 D F' R2 B' U R2 B U' L' F L F B D F D2 R2 L U R' L F' D' B2


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 28, 2010)

5.57 solve on 2x2.PB? Hehe... I don't practice 2x2.


----------



## plechoss (Apr 28, 2010)

3.47 2x2 official avg and 19.65 OH official avg - 13 and 17 place in the world


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes!!! OH pb:

21.92 non lucky. 11 second F2L, Anti sun and U perm with some lockage.

scramble: F' D' U2 R' D' B' R' U B' F' D F2 U R2 F2 B2 D U L D U R B R2 D2


----------



## Faz (Apr 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yes!!! OH pb:
> 
> 21.92 non lucky. 11 second F2L, Anti sun and U perm with some lockage.
> 
> scramble: F' D' U2 R' D' B' R' U B' F' D F2 U R2 F2 B2 D U L D U R B R2 D2



10.37, I think I did the same solution as you.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Owen (Apr 28, 2010)

Got 30.06 ao5 on cubemania today... ~ GIMMEE SUB-30!!!~


http://cubemania.org/users/5242


----------



## Escher (Apr 28, 2010)

New PB!
Average of 12: 9.41
1. 10.24 L2 B2 D' U L R' D' L' D F D' L B F' R' B U' F' D' F2 B' D R2 U2 R2 
2. 8.21 F2 L2 F L' D U2 B' R F' B' L2 D2 F' B R2 D' L2 F2 D L F2 R2 L D' B' 
3. 10.20 L D2 R B' D' U L B' F2 D R2 B R2 B' L2 U R' U' D B' F2 R D U2 B2 
_4. 10.25 U2 R' D' R B F L2 D U R F2 U2 R' B' L2 R' B2 F' D R' D2 L2 U L' D' 
5. 7.85 U' D' B' D' L2 D' U F2 L2 B L' F' B' L2 D U' F U R2 U F2 B R2 B2 R2 
6. 8.95 D U2 B' R2 L2 B2 U D2 R L' D2 U B' F' L D F' B D2 L' R U' L2 D' R2 
7. 9.01 L2 R2 F D' B2 F' U2 D2 B2 R L' B2 R' F D' F R2 D' R L F' B2 D B' F 
8. 9.06 U L' R F U D' R' L B' F' L' U2 L2 U B2 R' L U' D' B' F' D' L' U L' _
9. (11.49) F' R D' L F U L R' F2 U2 R2 F D2 B D2 U2 B' L' U' L' D' L R' D F2 
10. (7.55) U2 F2 L U' D' B2 L' B D L B U2 R' L2 D2 F2 D' B' F' R2 B F' R U F2 
11. 9.95 R U' D' L2 B F2 D U B' L' U D' R2 B' L' B D' B L2 B' D2 L2 U' L F 
12. 10.44 R2 F' U R2 U2 L2 F' B' R2 F' B' L2 R D B U D' B R B F' R' L2 F' R

7.55 was PLL skip, the other was NL 

Solves in italics are 9.01 avg of 5 with 0.04 SD


----------



## Meisen (Apr 28, 2010)

I've just had an (for me) really good non lucky solve that became my personal best. It also beat my LL skip from five months ago!

I'm very happy right now 

It would be interesting to see what times the faster cubers here could get with that scramble!

1. 11.137 F' B D2 F U' D L U R B' F L R' F2 U' R2 B2 F D2 B2 U2 F2 B U2 L2

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Cross: X2 R' B' L'

F2L: r' U' R U M', R U R', U' L U' L' Y' R U R', Y' U R U R' U R U' R'

OLL: R' F R U R' U' F' U R.

PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (T Perm)

AUF: U2


Reconstruction of my LL-skip if anyone's interested:


Spoiler



11.648 L U B' U' D' F' L' B F' D' B' D2 R' U' F L' R2 U' R' D' L2 R D L2 D2

cross: X2 Y' B' F R D2 R' D'

1 pair: R' U R

2 pair: L' U L

3 pair: y' U' L' U L Y' U2 L U L'

4 pair: R U R' U R U R

Auf: U'



And lastly my new personal best average of 100 is 18.545



Spoiler



1. 17.039 R' U' F' R F' D2 R' F U B D' U2 L2 R2 F' L U F2 R' L2 F' R2 U2 L' B
2. 16.469 L' R2 B R B' D2 F' L2 B2 U' R' F' L' U2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 L2 R' U2 B' L2 D
3. 20.606 B' U' D B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D' F' D' U R2 U F2 R2 D2 R' F U F' B2 L F2 U'
4. 17.046 F U2 D' B2 D' U' B D R' B' D2 L' B2 F R2 F' B2 D' B' L2 D2 U2 L U' F
5. 18.885 D B2 D' F D F' U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 R' F' L R B U D2 R2 D' F2 L' B2 D2
6. 19.565 L2 U B' U2 L' B D B L' B' U D2 B' F' L F U2 L F' R' D F U L2 R2
7. 18.358 L2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 D B L' U' B R2 U' L' R2 F2 L' D B' L B R' F2 R' L'
8. 25.531 D R D U' B F' R2 D' R D2 U' R' F' L2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 F' D' B2 R' D2 L2
9. 19.457 D2 U2 L2 R' U R L B2 F' D2 R' B2 U L2 U2 D B R2 D' F' R' B2 D R' U'
10. 15.054 B' L2 D2 F' U F' D' B2 L' B' R' F R2 D2 L2 B2 F U B L' R' F R2 F2 D'
11. 18.679 U2 B U' D' F2 U R' U' F' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D U F L D2 L' D2 U' B F2 U2
12. 15.056 L2 R2 B2 R2 U B' L2 R' B2 U L2 B' U' L U D B2 F U2 R L' B R2 B D
13. 17.890 D' L' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B F2 D L2 R2 F' L' R2 F2 L' U2 R U2 F B
14. 17.382 U D L2 F' U2 D' F' R' F' R2 U' R L' U2 B2 R B2 R' F R' D F2 D B' F2
15. 17.998 F2 L' D' R2 F2 D' R L2 F2 D U2 F L2 U2 L2 F B' D2 R F' R B' D L U'
16. 17.881 R' B' F' R' B' D' U' F' B' U R2 B' U B2 L2 B U' L' U' D2 R2 B U B2 R2
17. 17.802 D U2 B D2 R B' U2 B' U2 B' R' B F L2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 L' F' B2 L2
18. 19.123 D2 B' U' F U' D F2 D' F R' B D' L' B F2 R' F2 U B' R' D' U2 F' L' U2
19. 15.244 R2 B' F' L2 R' B F2 R' B' D2 B' F' U2 D' R D B' F' R' F' R F' U2 B D
20. 21.213 U2 F' L U R D' B' L2 B2 R' B F2 U2 L2 R' B' F U D F D2 F R2 L2 U2
21. 13.930 L U2 F B D' L' D2 L R' B' U' F R L F' D' F2 U D' F R B' U' B2 D'
22. 17.692 U F B R F' L U' L2 B' F2 U2 D R' L B' F' D2 R' U L' R' B2 R' L2 U2
23. 20.710 R F2 L2 D U' L' R D L2 U F R' L2 B2 U' R2 B F R' F2 R2 F' B' R D2
24. 20.764+ B' L2 U' L2 F2 R B D F' B2 D R2 F D2 L B F' R L' D2 B2 D2 F' R' U2
25. 20.633 U D' F2 L D' L B2 D B D L2 F D2 R2 B D' U R2 U2 R' B2 F2 R B2 D
26. 17.892 D L' R2 B' R2 B' F D F2 B D2 R2 U' D B' R' L2 F' R2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 D2
27. 21.659 U2 B' U R L' B L2 U' L2 U2 B' R2 D' R' D U' R2 B2 U2 R' L2 F' R F' L2
28. 17.774 B' L B U' R D L' R F R' L B2 U L2 B2 L R B2 D2 U R L B2 R' L'
29. 18.349 D R L D2 U2 R B' F D U2 F R2 L2 F2 D' F' D L U L2 F2 L2 F' D' R2
30. 18.776 R2 D' L F' D L B D F2 L' D2 B F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D R2 D L' U2 L R2 B
31. 18.600 L' D2 U2 B L' U F2 D' R' L' B' F2 L D L' R U R' L2 B R F L' B2 R2
32. 22.234 D' B' F U R2 F2 U2 F R' B2 R2 B F2 U' D' F2 D U' L B' D' U L2 B' F'
33. 16.688 F' U2 F L2 R B2 U B F2 L2 U' D2 F' R' D U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U D2
34. 21.534 L2 U2 R F2 D' F2 L2 D' F' L U2 R B D' U' F2 L R' D' L B2 L B L' F2
35. 21.132 D2 U L U' R2 L' B' F U' L2 U' L F D' R2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 R' D' U2 B D
36. 20.489+ R2 U' R2 B F R2 L B2 F' R' F' D F2 B' R D' F B D' L2 R U' R2 B' L
37. 15.701 L F2 R L2 D' U L R' B2 L' F' U2 R' F' R B' U' B' R' L2 D L' U D F
38. 20.577 R D2 F' B' L' D U' F2 U F' L' F' U2 F2 R D2 U R B2 F U2 D' B' F' U2
39. 19.380 L2 F L' D2 B2 F2 R U2 D' L' R' D2 L' R' B' R L2 D B' U' F' D2 L' D2 F2
40. 19.294 D B2 L' B D' L D2 R' F L2 R F B2 D' U' R2 L2 U' D' B' R' U F' D U'
41. 18.046 R' F2 R2 B2 R B U2 R U R' F L' U' F' R U R2 B2 F2 D L B' U' D2 B'
42. 20.229 R' U2 R2 B F2 L F2 L B' F2 R2 D2 R' F B U B2 L2 D L F2 B R' D' U2
43. 15.254 L U B2 R' U B2 F' D F' D B2 D2 L2 D L U R' U' L' D B2 L D' U' L'
44. 21.534 B2 R2 D' U R' L U B2 U B' D B D' F2 D F R2 L' D U2 F2 B U' F L'
45. 18.042 U2 R' U' D B D2 R F' U F' D' U' B' F U' D' F' L B' U' B' U' F' D' L'
46. 18.469 D' R' F B' U D2 L2 F2 D R2 U L' F L F2 U' L' R' D F D' L F L' R2
47. 17.265 D' U2 R B L' D' R L2 F' R2 B L' U2 R B' R B2 U' L2 D2 R' B2 F R B'
48. 15.307 R2 B F2 D2 U2 L R2 B2 D B U' R' U' R L2 D F B D L' R' B U B2 U'
49. 19.470 U' F' U' D R D2 U' F2 L2 B' F' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' R D F' L2 D2
50. 17.965 D' F D' L2 B L R F L U' R' D' B' R2 D2 U' L2 F' L D' F' L' R D' B2
51. 15.689 L2 F2 B U' L' D2 B F' L2 U' F' U D F L' F2 L' U2 L2 D' L' F R F2 B'
52. 15.837 F B2 L2 D R' B2 D2 B' U L2 R2 D R' L' F' R' D U R L B U2 B F' L2
53. 21.662 L2 B' L2 F' U' D' F L' B2 F' U L2 D' F2 B R2 L2 B2 F' L' R B F' U2 D2
54. 16.456 U2 R2 U' D2 L' D2 B L2 F' R2 B F' L R B' D U B F2 D' B U' B2 F' U'
55. 17.124 R2 D2 B' R' F R U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' B F U F D2 U' R F' B2 L2 F2 B2
56. 20.834 R2 L2 U B' D2 F D L' F' U' B U2 F' L' B2 L F2 R2 B2 D F L B2 U2 B'
57. 17.584 R' U L U R' U2 L U2 R' D2 F' B R2 F D R U2 B L D' U2 B2 L2 D R
58. 17.398 U' R' B2 U' B' U' R' D' L U2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 B2 U2 B D2 U F' B2
59. 18.828 L' B L' D U2 F L2 F B' D B2 U2 D L R' B U2 L B F L2 D' U' L2 R2
60. 21.069 F2 D2 U R D' F U R F' L B2 F2 U2 B D' B' U B' L U D' F U2 D L'
61. 17.097 F D F L2 R F R2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U L2 U' F D R2 F B' L' B D2 R
62. 20.186 R' D2 F' R F' L F2 B' L D R' L2 D' F2 L' F' B' D2 R2 B' F' R' L U' D
63. 18.973 F2 U2 F' D U2 F' U F2 B' D2 B' L' B' L U2 D2 F' B D' F R U' B D B
64. 14.819 F R' L2 D2 B' R' F B2 R B' U2 B' D2 B R U D' L2 D2 L' U' F2 D' B D'
65. (25.602) L2 R' B D' B' D' B2 R D2 B' F2 L B' U2 L U L B F' D' R U2 F D U
66. 22.011+ L D2 F' D2 U2 R' B' U F2 B R U2 B' F' R' B2 R F2 R' D' U2 F' R D2 F
67. 17.907 B' R D2 B2 U' D2 R' B' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 L B' R' B D' R2 B' U' F D' U' B2
68. 18.440 B D U' R2 L' D' U R2 F' D' U B2 D L' D' B' L2 D U2 R L U D' F2 D'
69. 17.598 D B2 D' U2 F L B2 R F' D F2 B' U' R' U' F D F2 B' D' F' R' L' D2 F
70. 18.236 R' B' L2 U2 B L2 U' F2 U2 F D' R2 U2 L2 F' D' L2 R' U2 L2 B2 U B R2 B'
71. 14.291 R' B L2 B U' B2 R2 U B F2 U B' F U B D' F R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D
72. 20.470 U2 R F2 L D2 F' D' R' U R2 U' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B' L B L' U D2 L B2
73. 15.387 U2 L U F2 L' F2 L' R' D U' B U' B' L' U2 B R' U L R' D' L' B' F2 D
74. 19.236 B2 F2 D2 U2 L B' D2 R' D F2 U2 R' L F2 D2 R2 U' F U R' F' U B' L' F'
75. 19.686 F' D2 U R2 D2 B D' U' B' D2 L B D' B2 D L' R D R2 D2 L' R' F' L2 U2
76. 15.860 U' F' U R' B' U' R' D B' D' R2 U2 D L F U R' U R F' R' B' U B2 D
77. 20.422 U L R' D2 F2 R' L' D' U B2 D2 R F U D' L F2 L2 R2 U' D2 L2 F U2 D2
78. 18.269 L2 F' L B' R' L' F' R' U L' D' U' R B U' R2 F2 L F' D' U2 L B' R2 F
79. 18.969 B2 L F B' D' U L D2 U R D' F B D' L R2 F B R' D2 L R' U R F'
80. 18.530+ F2 U' L R' U2 F2 B' U2 D B U D2 F2 D2 F2 L B U2 D' R F2 D B F D2
81. 19.469 R2 U' D2 B R D' F U2 D F2 B2 U2 L U B2 F D' U2 L B2 F R' U L' D2
82. 15.561 L' U' F2 U2 D F2 D' B2 F' R D' R2 D2 U' L R2 D R2 D2 L R2 F' L F2 L2
83. 21.126+ F' R F R B L' U F D2 B' U' F U2 D' R2 U2 L' F L B R F U2 B F'
84. 18.888 R2 F' R' D' B' R' F R U L' R F' B L B U2 R' F2 U2 B' F2 L' B F' D'
85. 22.368 B D2 F L2 B R' B2 R2 B F' U D2 F' D' B F' R2 U' F' B2 D U' F2 D F2
86. 14.267 F' D' F2 U' D F2 D2 L R' D' B2 F U' B' F' L F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' L' B2 R
87. 20.917+ U' L' U R' B R2 B2 R2 B U F2 U' D' B2 D U R U F L' U' R U2 R B2
88. 18.733 B L D U' B' L' R2 U R B R2 L B2 F2 D F2 R D B L R B' D' F2 D'
89. 18.436 L' F L F U D' L F' B2 R L F' D U' B2 L B U' D' B' F2 L U L' R2
90. 19.292 R2 D' L' R2 B' L2 F R' L' D2 R L2 U' F2 B D B2 R B' R F' L2 R D2 B
91. 20.130 B U' B R2 B' F' D' L' B' L2 D' L B' F2 L D' B F' D R U R U F' B
92. 20.393 U' F L' B U' D2 R' B F2 D2 L' F R L U2 L2 U2 B2 F D R F' D2 F U
93. 20.773 B' U2 L2 D2 L' B L2 R2 U L' B' R' B R L2 D2 U2 R2 L' F B L2 R' D2 L2
94. 20.735 U L2 R B2 U' F' B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 R2 B L B' U' L B L' F2 U D2 R' L
95. 16.446 L' F2 L' F2 L D' R' L F2 U' D' L R F2 B' U R2 F2 L' U2 D' B L2 F2 B
96. 14.544 U' R2 D2 B' R U' R2 F2 U F B' U F' B2 R L U' B2 D R B' L B2 R' L2
97. 16.769 F' B' U' F' R L B U B' R' D' R' U2 R' D' R2 U L F U' L' B' F2 U D
98. 19.904 D U2 B' L2 F2 B D' L' D' R B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F D L' D2 F2 B2 R' D B' L2
99. 18.139 D2 U' F2 D R2 F' B2 R2 L' U R2 U L D' B' R' D2 F2 L' U F' U D R F'
100. (11.137) F' B D2 F U' D L U R B' F L R' F2 U' R2 B2 F D2 B2 U2 F2 B U2 L2


----------



## joey (Apr 28, 2010)

oescher, i didn't know it was pb.. awesome


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 28, 2010)

whauk said:


> what the hell?
> OH: 15.21 of 12
> 17.39, 11.05, 16.23, 16.08, 11.34, 14.94, 17.91, 14.33, 15.92, 14.08, 17.11, 14.67
> counting 11  11.34 PLL skip, all the others nonlucky
> ...



O my god. How do you do this? My best avg12 w/ 2 hands is .01 slower than that


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 28, 2010)

omg Megaminx 


Spoiler



number of times: 21/21
best time: 1:14.57
worst time: 1:33.72

current mean of 3: 1:25.29 (σ = 1.96)
best mean of 3: 1:18.95 (σ = 3.40)

current avg5: 1:26.86 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: *1:21.44* (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 1:27.62 (σ = 3.10)
best avg12: 1:24.87 (σ = 3.10)

session avg: 1:26.88 (σ = 3.87)
session mean: 1:26.62



(1:32.48), *(1:14.57), 1:22.86, 1:19.42, 1:28.23, 1:22.03*, 1:23.29, 1:29.37, 1:27.69, 1:25.12, 1:27.76, 1:22.98

Not letting Cornelius catch up


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn I have to practice 
I'm busy with the other minx atm though ^^

Average of 5: 7.40
1. (13.78) L' U R L' R' B R U l r' b u
2. (5.40) U R' L R' L' R U' B' R l' b'
3. 6.30 U L' U' B' U' B' U B' r b' u
4. 5.91 R L' B U R' B' U r'
5. 10.00 U R B' L B' R' B' L' l' 

Average of 12: 9.28
1. 8.34 R' U B' R L' l u
2. 10.53 U R L U' L R' L R r b u'
3. 11.46 R U B' L' R L B' l b' u
4. 8.19 U L B' R' U' B U' B r b u
5. 7.88 U L' R B U' R' L' B' l' r' b
6. 11.15 R' B' U B' L B R' l r b
7. 13.05+ U' R' L' B' R L U' R' r b
8. (13.78) L' U R L' R' B R U l r' b u
9. (5.40) U R' L R' L' R U' B' R l' b'
10. 6.30 U L' U' B' U' B' U B' r b' u
11. 5.91 R L' B U R' B' U r'
12. 10.00 U R B' L B' R' B' L' l' 

3.52 L' B' L B' U' B' r b'


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 28, 2010)

OH magic 2.77 single


----------



## Toad (Apr 28, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> OH magic 2.77 single



Wow that's pretty awesome!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh hot damn...

Sq1:

Cubes Solved: 75/75
Average: 13.65
Standard Deviation: 2.81
Best Time: 8.60
Worst Time: 19.17
Parities: 35
Individual Times: 10.16, 14.07, 14.45, 16.66, 15.33, 13.06, 18.73, 13.39, 13.54, 15.92, 9.17, 16.58, 17.16, 15.72, 15.46, 16.85, 12.80, 15.65, 16.69, 14.61, 11.58, 13.13, 14.39, 16.61, (19.17), 17.17, 12.26, 12.01, 12.47, 15.31, 13.57, 9.40, 9.06, 9.04, 13.66, 15.19, 15.19, 16.26, 13.87, 18.60, 12.25, 13.09, 17.80, 12.40, 16.53, 11.14, 12.38, 13.08, 11.20, 16.00, 16.31, 12.66, 8.69, 9.37, 15.03, 15.04, 12.13, 16.55, 8.68, 9.14, (8.60), 9.98, 11.13, 9.49, 15.52, 14.76, 9.80, 15.54, 10.04, 12.07, 11.78, 17.36, 12.19, 18.12, 14.00

8.68, 9.14, (8.60), 9.98, (11.13) = 9.24
8.69, 9.37, 15.03, 15.04, 12.13, (16.55), 8.68, 9.14, (8.60), 9.98, 11.13, 9.49 = 10.87

This was fairly normal up until around 50 solves...

Edit: lol next solve was 9.11


----------



## blade740 (Apr 28, 2010)

DAYUM!

do you have the scrambles?


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Oh hot damn...
> 
> Sq1:
> 
> ...


DAYUM!

That is some beast **** going on here.

You rock too hard on too many puzzles. I hate people that are very good at everything


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'll look at them again before posting them to see how ridiculous everything was. For what it's worth, I think every solve was full step, although three of the sub-10s were forced EP skips.



DaijoCube said:


> You rock too hard on too many puzzles. I hate people that are very good at everything




Also, no. I'm nowhere near as good as I should be at 2-5. I haven't improved much since June of last year, except in sq1, OH and 5x5. But thanks


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 28, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > OH magic 2.77 single
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 28, 2010)

Morten said:


> Rowe has 15.40 avg12.


i had 14.82 last week. It was silly though, i had 9 ELLs, 2 Js, and a G(the easiest one). I didn't even use any COLL's or anything. I don't consider it my pb, i consider U perms lucky.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2010)

13.46 avg100

13.81, 10.82, 14.04, 13.24, 13.71, 14.18, 12.15, 13.99, 12.34, 13.05, 14.01, 13.37, 14.14, 12.81, 14.13, 13.10, 14.01, 14.09, 13.66, 14.97, 12.72, 12.41, 13.09, 11.72, 14.29, 13.16, 11.63, 14.43, 11.80, 13.34, 14.03, 12.55, 13.99, 11.87, 13.87, 13.73, 14.07, 12.91, 12.94, 11.18, 14.44, 13.68, 15.31, 14.93, 13.11, 13.38, 14.06, 13.99, 14.07, 12.90, 14.41, 12.25, 14.06, 13.62, 14.35, 13.33, 12.46, 13.75, 14.66, 12.71, 12.26, 14.79, 13.66, 14.62, 13.97, 13.37, 14.51, 14.77, 14.46, 13.73, 13.42, 12.62, 11.81, 13.92, 12.03, 14.38, 12.40, 12.26, 14.21, 13.83, 14.72, 14.04, 15.29, 12.40, 12.75, 12.61, 10.97, 13.79, 12.44, 14.01, 13.03, 11.94, 14.23, 12.97, 13.65, 14.81, 13.35, 13.66, 14.78, 13.74

^_^


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice! Which blocks do you choose from for first block? Any white one?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2010)

Any of these;


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 28, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Any of these;



booo blue and green fail


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, at least I don't have white on D ^_^


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Hey, at least I don't have white on D ^_^


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 28, 2010)

2gen avg of 12 6.66

2gen is so fun 

EDIT:
Average: 7.39
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 6.11
Worst Time: 9.07
Individual Times:
1.	(6.11)	U' B' U B' R' L B U r b 
2.	8.17	L R' L R' B' L' R' L B' r' b' u 
3.	7.15	L' B R L U' B R B l r' b' 
4.	(9.07)	R' L U' R B U' r b 
5.	6.86	U L' R' U' L B R' U L' l' r' b u' 

Using Youtube Oka


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just had an AMAZING sub20 avg. 5. 

1. 15.56
2. 20.70
3. 19.81
4. 19.17
5. 16.92

=18.64

Haiyan Cube.

Standard Deviation: 2
σ = 1.24


----------



## Truncator (Apr 29, 2010)

Average: 14.43
Standard Deviation: 0.36
Best Time: 13.73
Worst Time: 17.47
Individual Times:
1. 14.89 R D' R' B2 U' B L' R B2 U B F' D R2 B F' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 F' D
2. (13.73) B2 L' D L' R B F2 R' F2 L D U2 B' R2 F' D R2 D L2 R2 D' R U2 L2 R'
3. 14.38 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 R F' L D F' R D2 U2 R' D U' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 B'
4. 14.02 R U' F2 D2 R2 B D U' R B' L' D U2 L2 B L U' B L R F2 D' U2 L D'
5. (17.47) F2 L2 R F' D' U' B D' B R B' F R2 B' F D2 U' B2 F D2 B' R U2 B2 F

Average: 15.60
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 13.45
Worst Time: 17.83
Individual Times:
1. 14.89 R D' R' B2 U' B L' R B2 U B F' D R2 B F' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 F' D
2. 13.73 B2 L' D L' R B F2 R' F2 L D U2 B' R2 F' D R2 D L2 R2 D' R U2 L2 R'
3. 14.38 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 R F' L D F' R D2 U2 R' D U' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 B'
4. 14.02 R U' F2 D2 R2 B D U' R B' L' D U2 L2 B L U' B L R F2 D' U2 L D'
5. 17.47 F2 L2 R F' D' U' B D' B R B' F R2 B' F D2 U' B2 F D2 B' R U2 B2 F
6. (17.83) F U' F2 D2 R B F R B U' R' B2 D2 U R' F' D' U' R2 B' R F2 D' U' F
7. 17.34 F' L' R D' U F' D' B R2 B' D' L' B' F D2 B' F' L D2 U' B F L2 D2 L
8. 16.14 D U B' F' L' U2 F U F2 D2 U' F L R2 D L' R' D R' U2 F' U2 L' D2 U2
9. 16.78 U' B2 F L R D U' B' U2 L B2 F' D L' R2 D2 L2 R F2 L' R' B2 F' L2 R'
10. 15.14 U2 R F' D' U2 B' F2 D2 U F L2 R2 U2 L R B2 F' D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2
11. (13.45) D' U B' F L D F' U' R2 U2 L R U2 B' F U' L2 R B2 F2 D' R' D' U2 B'
12. 16.12 U' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L D' L2 R F D' R2 D B' F U' R2 D2 L' R D2 L2 R'

Both PBs.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 29, 2010)

Simon: you've inspired me.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.56
worst time: 17.86

best avg5: 10.44 (σ = 0.62)
11.22, 10.38, (11.28), (9.68), 9.71

best avg12: 10.66 (σ = 0.51)
11.13, 10.31, 10.03, 10.90, 11.05, (13.55), 10.55, 11.22, 10.38, 11.28, (9.68), 9.71 

session avg: 11.88 (σ = 1.90)
11.28, 11.46, 12.21, 9.68, 12.06, 9.77, 14.30, 10.03, 13.83, 11.13, 10.31, 10.03, 10.90, 11.05, 13.55, 10.55, 11.22, 10.38, 11.28, 9.68, 9.71, 12.97, 11.81, (17.86), 11.63, 12.03, 13.00, 12.11, 7.75, 13.50, 15.50, 10.86, 13.63, 13.96, 12.44, 12.03, 10.43, 10.05, 13.50, 13.44, 12.16, 16.75, 9.55, 11.16, 14.46, 11.66, 12.68, (7.56), 17.13, 9.55



Spoiler



Session average: 11.88
1. 11.28 (-5,0) / (2,3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,3) / (5,3) / (-2,-3) / (6,-1) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (1,1) / (-1,6) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) /
2. 11.46 (1,-4) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,4) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (4,-4) / (1,0) /
3. 12.21 (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-2,5) / (-3,-3) / (-3,4) / (2,2) / (-5,0) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,-5) / (-1,0) / (6,0) 
4. 9.68 (1,0) / (-4,3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (1,6) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (6,4) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) / (1,4) /
5. 12.06 (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (0,1) / (-1,6) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (6,-3) / (4,-2) / (5,0) / (0,6) / (3,-4) / (1,-2) 
6. 9.77 (4,5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (-5,6) / (2,6) / (-3,-5) / (-2,3) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (-4,6) / (5,4) / (6,3) /
7. 14.30 (4,-4) / (0,3) / (2,-5) / (4,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,2) / (3,-2) / (4,6) / (-4,5) / (4,4) / (-1,-4) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,6) /
8. 10.03 / (3,6) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,4) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (-5,-3) / (6,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,2) / (6,6) 
9. 13.83 (3,-1) / (1,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (2,1) / (-2,6) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (0,-1) / (4,2) / (6,6) /
10. 11.13 (-3,5) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,1) / (-3,-4) / (2,6) / (-5,0) / (1,5) / (4,-3) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (4,-2) / (-1,-2) / (6,6) 
11. 10.31 (0,-1) / (-3,-2) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (1,1) / (5,-5) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (-1,2) / (-4,6) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,6) /
12. 10.03 (-3,6) / (6,6) / (3,1) / (5,2) / (4,-5) / (-4,-4) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (-5,6) / (3,6) / (3,5) / (0,-5) / (3,-2) / (3,6) 
13. 10.90 (4,5) / (6,6) / (3,5) / (1,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (5,4) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (2,3) / (-5,2) / (-2,-4) 
14. 11.05 (1,-1) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (2,6) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (2,0) / (-5,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,-4) / (6,2) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) /
15. 13.55 (-5,6) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-5) / (-4,3) / (3,-4) / (1,6) / (6,-1) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (2,0) / (4,6) / (5,-2) / (-5,0) 
16. 10.55 (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,-1) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-1,6) / (2,3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (4,-1) / (0,5) / (-4,1) / (6,0) /
17. 11.22 (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (-5,2) / (-3,-2) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,6) / (0,-1) / (1,6) / (6,1) / (0,5) 
18. 10.38 (6,-4) / (1,-5) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,5) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (4,4) / (2,6) / (-3,0) /
19. 11.28 (1,5) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (5,3) / (4,6) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-4,1) / (-1,6) / (5,0) / (1,2) / (-5,6) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (4,-3) 
20. 9.68 (-2,6) / (3,2) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (4,5) / (4,0) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (1,6) / (0,-5) / (3,6) /
21. 9.71 (-3,-1) / (3,-3) / (4,-5) / (6,-3) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (2,-4) / (-2,5) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (-5,-2) / (-2,2) /
22. 12.97 (0,-4) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,5) / (3,-4) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (1,-4) / (6,-4) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (2,0) 
23. 11.81 (-5,2) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (2,6) / (-4,4) / (5,2) / (-2,-3) / (5,4) / (-1,0) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (-4,-2) / (2,-2) / (-2,6) / (0,-2) 
24. (17.86) (3,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (2,4) / (2,4) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,-1) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (-1,4) / (0,-1) / (6,6) 
25. 11.63 (0,2) / (-5,6) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) / (2,-2) / (-4,2) / (6,-4) / (4,2) / (-2,1) / (4,2) / (5,0) /
26. 12.03 (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (1,1) / (-1,-5) / (5,6) / (-1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (-2,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) 
27. 13.00 (-5,0) / (-4,3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (2,-2) / (2,6) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (4,-1) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (0,-3) 
28. 12.11 (1,0) / (3,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-5,0) / (6,6) / (-5,2) / (-3,-3) / (1,3) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (0,-3) 
29. 7.75 (6,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (2,2) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (6,0) 
30. 13.50 (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,-1) / (-3,-2) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (-5,-4) / (0,6) / (6,2) / (6,-1) / (0,4) / (6,-3) /
31. 15.50 (-3,-4) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (6,-5) / (-5,-3) / (5,5) / (0,-5) / (6,4) / (2,3) / (6,-2) / (-2,3) / (-1,6) / (-2,0) / (2,0) 
32. 10.86 (-5,2) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) 
33. 13.63 (-3,-4) / (1,1) / (6,2) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (-2,-2) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (2,-2) / (-5,2) / (3,0) / (5,4) 
34. 13.96 (1,-1) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (2,-1) / (6,2) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (2,3) / (4,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (0,6) /
35. 12.44 (-5,5) / (-3,6) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (6,-2) / (2,-3) / (-4,6) / (-3,-2) / (4,-3) / (-2,2) / (0,3) /
36. 12.03 (-3,-1) / (-3,3) / (-5,-2) / (5,0) / (6,6) / (0,-5) / (5,2) / (1,4) / (-3,6) / (2,3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (-5,-1) / (3,-4) /
37. 10.43 (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,-4) / (6,-3) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (2,6) / (3,-3) / (6,5) / (6,0) 
38. 10.05 (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (0,6) / (-4,2) / (-2,-5) / (-1,6) / (0,-4) / (3,-4) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (6,-5) / (0,4) 
39. 13.50 (3,-4) / (-5,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,2) / (-2,6) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-5,2) / (-4,-2) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (-4,-3) 
40. 13.44 (4,3) / (2,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-4,5) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-1,4) / (0,6) / (-4,4) / (1,2) / (-4,-4) 
41. 12.16 (6,6) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (-2,3) / (-1,0) / (6,1) / (3,6) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) 
42. 16.75 (1,-3) / (2,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,1) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,-5) / (3,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,5) / (6,3) /
43. 9.55 (-2,5) / (3,3) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (0,5) / (-5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-5,2) / (-4,-4) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (-1,0) / (6,0) 
44. 11.16 (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,3) / (0,-3) / (5,5) / (1,0) / (1,3) / (-2,6) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (2,1) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (-3,4) /
45. 14.46 (-3,2) / (6,-3) / (1,1) / (-1,2) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (1,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (-5,6) 
46. 11.66 (-2,2) / (6,3) / (-2,-1) / (0,6) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-2) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (-5,0) /
47. 12.68 (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,4) / (-2,6) / (5,0) / (6,3) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (0,1) 
48. (7.56) (4,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (1,-1) / (-4,6) / (0,5) / (4,5) / (6,6) / (0,-4) /
49. 17.13 (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (6,1) / (2,0) / (4,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,6) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (6,-5) / (-3,6) / (-4,-4) / (2,4) / (0,2) /
50. 9.55 (6,-1) / (6,1) / (6,6) / (-3,4) / (2,5) / (0,6) / (3,4) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-5,6) / (2,4) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) / (-4,0)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 29, 2010)

blade740 said:


> number of times: 50/50
> worst time: 17.86
> session avg: 11.88 (σ = 1.90)



Your worst time is about a second faster than your pb comp average and your average of 50 is faster than your pb single by over a second. It's about time you go beast in comp.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 29, 2010)

i tried this because i was bored: 4x4 with only double turns.

22.53, 44.71, (47.86), 29.17, 38.25, 47.30, 31.79, 37.93, 33.20, (18.10), 27.04, 38.08 =>35.00 lolnub


----------



## PeterV (Apr 29, 2010)

PB AO12 = 24.84 avg.

25.18, 22.06, 30.58, 24.86, (33.81), 22.65, 26.75, 20.47, 27.90, 25.69, 22.22, (20.00)

Done for the race to sub-20 thread, tenth batch of scrambles. Getting closer to my goal...


----------



## Kian (Apr 29, 2010)

10.83, 16.50, 14.94, (17.10), 14.34, 15.94, 15.02, 16.02, 13.89, (10.61), 12.19, 15.92 Average- 14.56


----------



## Jai (Apr 29, 2010)

OH:
15.47, 14.56, 15.97, 15.31, (13.91), 15.91, 16.00, 16.32, 15.40, 15.33, 15.71, (16.46) = 15.60
My pinky started bleeding halfway into the session (just a session of 20 solves; pinky started bleeding around solve 11), but I managed to keep on rolling and get this average. But it's all pointless anyway; Rowe owns pretty hard, and he's competing this weekend. -_-


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 29, 2010)

Jai said:


> OH:
> 15.47, 14.56, 15.97, 15.31, (13.91), 15.91, 16.00, 16.32, 15.40, 15.33, 15.71, (16.46) = 15.60
> My pinky started bleeding halfway into the session (just a session of 20 solves; pinky started bleeding around solve 11), but I managed to keep on rolling and get this average. But it's all pointless anyway; Rowe owns pretty hard, and he's competing this weekend. -_-


I'm really nervous. I'll be happy with sub18, and theres only one round


----------



## ianini (Apr 29, 2010)

4x4:

Average of 5: 1:14.11
1. 1:09.03 U' f2 R' u2 R2 B r f L F' B2 R' u2 r2 u' D2 U' B D2 R' r B' r' f2 D L' F' R2 r U2 B2 L r' B' u2 R2 L2 U2 D B 
2. 1:15.53 D' U f' U B' D u' R B2 D' r2 B L2 r2 R2 B2 r u' F' f U' R' r2 u B' U B' F' D' U' r' u' U f B' u F R u' f 
3. (1:20.13) f2 R L F' R u2 B' F' L2 B2 f' U2 D2 R2 u' U F' U' L' R' u2 F D' U B' F L2 B2 D2 u U L F D r f F' L2 u D' 
4. 1:17.78 f2 L' U B2 D2 U2 r' D' B L U' B2 u' F D' f2 U R2 r' F f U' B F' u2 r2 R' f2 B2 D u L2 R u F' f' L2 u f2 D2 
5. (1:08.90) D' f' F' U' D' F u r F' B' U2 F' u2 B2 u B' L r' R' D r F' U' L f2 D2 F' R U r B L2 u2 F' R' D' F' U2 B D2


----------



## Kian (Apr 29, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > OH:
> ...



Looks like we'll have some extra time. I'll talk to Bob. I successfully argued for the extra round for your last WR, and I hope we can repeat that.


----------



## ianini (Apr 29, 2010)

Session average: 14.30
1. 12.04 L' U B' L R2 B' R U B L U2 B2 U' L2 R' U2 D R2 B2 F2 R F2 D' F R 
2. 12.35 R D2 U2 F' L B' D' L U' L' D' U B R2 U D2 B' U2 D B2 F' U B2 U' F' 
3. 13.97 D2 B' L2 D R2 L2 D2 R' L' B L' U2 D2 L B L F2 B2 L' R2 D L' B2 D2 B 
4. 14.78 B2 R2 B F L B U B2 U' D B2 D' F2 B2 R L2 F B2 L R2 F' B2 R2 U L' 
5. (19.87) F2 B2 R L2 B' R' U2 R2 D2 R U D R2 B' L' B2 U' R B U D2 F2 D' R2 F 
6. 14.34 D B L' D' U' F' B' U' R2 D' U B L2 D B U2 D L D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U 
7. (11.14) D2 B2 F R F2 D' U' R2 L2 U2 L R' B' R' D' L' R' D' B' U L2 F' R' F' D2 
8. 15.65 B2 F2 L2 D2 B' R F L B R' U2 L2 F2 B L F D R' D U B2 R' B2 R D' 
9. 15.45 U2 D F2 D' R D' F D2 R L B' R U D F U' B2 F D2 R D2 B2 D L' U' 
10. 14.45 U2 D2 B L2 D L2 R' U' L R' F' R D U B R' U' L2 F' U R U F R' D2 
11. 16.45 F B2 D2 B F' U' F2 R2 D F R2 F' U' B' L' B2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 
12. 13.54 R' L2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 F' U F2 R D R L2 B2 R2 F L R2 D' L D R2 F2


----------



## Forte (Apr 29, 2010)

Jai said:


> My pinky started bleeding halfway into the session (just a session of 20 solves; pinky started bleeding around solve 11)


----------



## Jai (Apr 29, 2010)

Forte: the Cubesmith stickers on my A-II are a bit too big (I need the new F-size stickers), and the edges that stick out haven't peeled off yet like with my Type Fs, so they scratch my pinky.

EDIT: Japanese fingertricks ftw. It might make stuff like this happen, but I still <3 it.


----------



## Saej (Apr 29, 2010)

Being a newbie cuber, starting Easter of 2010, I recently went sub-2 minutes. I am currently learning F2L and some OLL + PLL algs.


----------



## Forte (Apr 29, 2010)

Left hand:
Average of 5: 24.48
1. 23.91 U' L2 D B D U R2 F' D' U2 L R2 D U F U2 B' L' U B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 F' 
2. 23.96 R F' B2 U L R2 D2 F2 U' R D2 R2 B2 L R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F L2 F2 
3. (27.42) D' F2 D B' R' D2 L F' U2 F D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R' F2 R D' F R' 
4. 25.56 D B2 F D B2 L' D' R' F' B' U L U' R' U R2 B' U F2 R2 B2 R L B' L' 
5. (22.89) L' R2 D' U' R F2 R' D B2 F2 L2 U2 D F2 U R2 F B2 D' F2 R' D2 F B' R' 

Awesome happenings of major delight!


----------



## Faz (Apr 29, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 1000/1000
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 9.77
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 5.66
Worst Time: 15.82
Individual Times:


Spoiler



9.79, 9.39, 8.49, 8.56, 9.28, 10.47, 9.41, 9.80, 8.33, 8.37, 10.57, 9.81, 8.06, 9.48, 10.14, 10.21, 7.78, 10.05, 10.07, 7.88, 9.92, 7.95, 9.44, 7.24, 9.88, 11.06, 11.43, 9.37, 7.96, 9.85, 8.82, 8.88, 10.38, 8.61, 9.71, 8.58, 9.82, 10.53, 9.04, 7.42, 10.10, 10.48, 9.86, 9.47, 8.23, 8.44, 10.57, 9.65, 8.89, 9.18, 8.59, 9.40, 10.25, 7.02, 9.20, 7.96, 10.96, 10.36, 7.96, 11.23, 9.20, 9.85, 11.63, 9.76, 10.76, 10.25, 12.07, 12.05, 9.59, 11.50, 12.42, 8.58, 7.63, 7.69, 10.45, 9.31, 8.05, 7.67, 10.40, 11.05, 9.81, 7.72, 11.86, 9.52, 9.48, 10.24, 9.47, 7.22, 8.68, 9.69, 7.40, 12.38, 11.20, 9.35, 9.36, 9.02, 9.81, 8.17, 7.00, 10.06, 9.66, 11.82, 8.97, 8.83, 8.50, 8.67, 11.01, 11.30, 9.89, 8.03, 11.65, 9.56, 9.15, 11.28, 9.41, 9.28, 8.57, 10.82, 10.30, 8.89, 7.73, 10.16, 10.48, 11.17, 9.85, 10.52, 11.47, 9.78, 8.29, 8.23, 10.33, 9.84, 11.75, 9.19, 8.86, 11.00, 8.87, 7.77, 8.10, 10.66, 8.16, 9.62, 10.34, 6.43, 10.29, 11.90, 8.47, 12.25, 9.15, 11.21, 12.32, 9.49, 7.92, 10.97, 9.09, 8.26, 10.16, 8.14, 8.26, 9.56, 11.60, 10.18, 9.19, 8.85, 8.27, 8.84, 8.44, 11.20, 9.98, 10.15, 10.91, 9.76, 10.29, 12.05, 11.72, 10.52, 9.28, 9.92, 9.17, 7.13, 10.55, 10.53, 9.96, 9.36, 10.27, 11.33, 10.00, 7.78, 9.92, 9.58, 9.63, 11.40, 9.93, 13.54, 9.46, 10.32, 10.16, 11.32, 10.40, 8.28, 8.39, 10.43, 10.80, 9.48, 7.52, 7.01, 8.39, 11.89, 8.67, 7.71, 7.62, 10.32, 8.42, 8.60, 8.02, 9.15, 8.87, 8.90, 6.72, 9.72, 10.97, 8.68, 8.99, 11.38, 10.08, 9.37, 8.79, 8.57, 9.38, 9.92, 8.49, 10.13, 10.52, 11.26, 10.74, 8.14, 9.74, 8.95, 8.28, 9.59, 11.36, 10.43, 9.86, 10.96, 9.43, 9.73, 7.68, 9.38, 9.58, 9.14, 7.63, 12.07, 9.72, 8.97, 10.84, 8.45, 9.73, 10.41, 9.45, 13.18, 7.49, 8.60, 9.81, 7.32, 9.24, 11.64, 8.55, 10.30, 10.62, 8.84, 11.16, 9.41, 9.26, 13.09, 9.26, 9.66, 11.90, 9.68, 12.45, 10.19, 9.21, 8.70, 11.12, 8.82, 9.42, 9.55, 9.75, 9.77, 10.27, 7.46, 10.69, 9.54, 7.91, 8.48, 10.23, 8.98, 10.77, 9.10, 9.25, 9.32, 10.87, 11.01, 12.78, 8.73, 9.54, 9.11, 9.07, 11.60, 11.88, 9.98, 10.89, 8.98, 12.25, 9.96, 12.80, 11.28, 9.61, 10.55, 10.84, 11.16, 9.35, 8.96, 9.35, 11.46, 10.84, 8.74, 11.34, 9.83, 8.40, 9.28, 11.00, 10.26, 11.56, 8.35, 11.60, 8.28, 9.55, 10.76, 10.57, 9.48, 10.04, 10.18, 12.65, 12.65, 11.48, 9.94, 9.80, 10.47, 9.19, 10.26, 12.00, 10.15, 10.45, 8.76, 12.05, 10.11, 8.44, 9.67, 10.47, 9.04, 9.32, 9.14, 10.50, 7.14, 9.04, 9.76, 8.92, 9.58, 9.72, 12.05, 8.90, 11.38, 8.82, 9.50, 10.30, 9.54, 10.34, 8.14, 12.75, 12.41, 9.07, 10.33, 9.57, 8.65, 10.31, 7.98, 12.50, 10.34, 7.56, 8.93, 10.20, 11.15, 8.84, 9.82, 8.57, 8.31, 10.94, 11.30, 8.47, 9.88, 12.61, 6.63, 8.66, 7.38, 11.18, 8.72, 8.08, 9.57, 10.71, 9.28, 9.88, 8.63, 11.92, 9.38, 9.21, 6.50, 9.87, 10.10, 10.32, 10.23, 8.92, 8.95, 9.19, 9.40, 9.70, 9.31, 11.02, 7.30, 11.37, 11.01, 8.36, 9.23, 13.02, 9.32, 9.56, 9.74, 10.08, 8.51, 7.47, 9.77, 9.01, 9.09, 9.48, 8.39, 10.57, 11.44, 11.43, 10.14, 9.25, 12.12, 10.67, 11.06, 11.50, 10.58, 8.55, 8.85, 9.83, 9.92, 9.83, 10.59, 10.42, 9.55, 10.07, 10.05, 8.92, 9.48, 7.34, 10.44, 9.45, 9.51, 8.65, 8.64, 10.55, 11.19, 10.96, 9.05, 8.95, 8.05, 6.20, 9.76, 9.91, 11.52, 10.83, 8.15, 10.95, 8.25, 8.87, 9.29, 8.84, 12.82, 9.68, 9.25, 8.96, 9.59, 9.53, 10.39, 9.18, 9.18, 7.77, 9.76, 9.77, 9.92, 8.01, 8.04, 9.03, 11.42, 11.47, 8.43, 10.11, 11.06, (15.82), 10.09, 8.55, 11.30, 7.12, 6.75, 9.83, 8.63, 7.50, 6.32, 8.16, 7.45, 9.55, 8.34, 9.03, 8.88, 10.24, 9.47, 9.28, 8.06, 8.80, 9.35, 10.66, 8.83, 7.80, 8.62, 11.00, 8.03, 8.41, 9.26, 9.36, 9.44, 10.02, 11.21, 7.71, 9.47, 9.11, 10.97, 10.65, 10.52, 10.90, 8.84, 12.41, 8.42, 8.55, 8.13, 10.00, 10.64, 6.75, 11.05, 12.46, 8.20, 9.10, 10.73, 9.02, 9.96, 10.65, 9.43, 10.86, 9.15, 9.41, 12.20, 11.79, 9.50, 8.22, 9.72, 9.49, 13.69, 8.66, 10.88, 10.84, 9.75, 10.09, 8.35, 10.73, 8.15, 11.04, 10.25, 10.87, 11.25, 7.99, 8.52, 10.02, 8.87, 10.34, 9.26, 11.56, 11.72, 10.73, 9.15, 9.00, 9.59, 9.27, 9.27, 9.97, 9.05, 8.31, 11.30, 10.68, 10.72, 11.45, 11.08, 9.54, 7.80, 10.34, 9.65, 7.72, 9.30, 11.18, 9.52, 11.24, 15.01, 10.01, 12.31, 9.87, 9.88, 8.35, 9.23, 10.78, 9.53, 11.10, 8.69, 10.23, 8.02, 10.86, 9.63, 11.80, 9.59, 10.09, 10.74, 9.14, 12.33, 9.34, 10.69, 11.17, 8.05, 9.70, 9.05, 10.60, 8.80, 9.79, 8.80, 10.02, 10.59, 10.24, 10.52, 10.26, 9.05, 12.23, 10.27, 10.27, 7.88, 9.16, 12.98, 10.06, 9.63, 9.29, 8.43, 9.00, 10.00, 9.24, 11.65, 8.76, 8.51, 9.88, 11.76, 8.72, 10.98, 8.63, 11.21, 12.67, 8.64, 8.33, 9.99, 9.64, 11.70, 8.96, 9.75, (5.66), 8.93, 8.34, 9.62, 9.07, 8.73, 8.88, 8.31, 9.98, 8.51, 9.12, 8.33, 9.44, 12.63, 8.62, 8.84, 10.12, 9.55, 12.32, 8.23, 10.23, 8.92, 9.69, 10.10, 8.24, 7.43, 9.32, 9.20, 9.76, 12.28, 10.31, 9.78, 10.62, 11.07, 10.48, 10.50, 9.47, 10.43, 9.13, 8.84, 7.31, 8.52, 9.89, 9.11, 10.43, 8.97, 13.00, 8.75, 9.88, 9.28, 9.52, 9.10, 9.64, 9.30, 9.83, 10.36, 11.28, 10.32, 10.27, 9.96, 11.72, 8.59, 10.79, 9.68, 9.52, 10.48, 11.81, 9.29, 11.15, 9.20, 8.75, 9.72, 10.48, 9.60, 10.52, 11.20, 8.99, 9.65, 10.77, 9.70, 9.39, 8.61, 8.20, 8.21, 9.72, 9.75, 10.67, 9.12, 10.91, 7.81, 9.81, 10.78, 9.11, 8.34, 8.51, 9.03, 9.65, 8.34, 9.55, 9.88, 8.16, 11.36, 9.75, 7.77, 9.09, 9.68, 9.36, 10.22, 9.75, 10.88, 9.52, 9.27, 8.30, 10.40, 10.22, 10.82, 10.77, 11.22, 9.91, 7.06, 11.01, 10.16, 10.91, 8.04, 9.14, 10.32, 7.84, 10.88, 9.38, 9.59, 8.88, 10.39, 8.75, 8.78, 12.42, 9.21, 11.25, 8.95, 9.42, 11.73, 10.41, 10.53, 10.73, 9.95, 10.04, 9.08, 9.87, 12.44, 10.15, 8.40, 9.27, 10.62, 10.17, 10.06, 8.81, 11.64, 8.73, 13.09, 7.77, 11.75, 14.30, 8.12, 10.42, 6.41, 7.00, 11.39, 10.41, 8.29, 10.78, 11.78, 10.62, 9.83, 9.80, 9.35, 11.07, 9.73, 14.10, 8.60, 10.50, 11.06, 10.16, 11.03, 11.68, 7.59, 9.61, 8.72, 8.99, 10.40, 9.26, 9.51, 11.20, 8.80, 8.50, 11.60, 11.35, 10.99, 9.91, 12.51, 8.76, 11.22, 9.85, 10.88, 10.50, 11.72, 12.36, 9.12, 11.52, 10.15, 9.97, 10.24, 14.38, 8.56, 11.92, 10.12, 9.56, 10.79, 8.87, 8.97, 10.07, 12.12, 11.44, 8.82, 9.18, 9.03, 9.74, 12.37, 11.26, 8.16, 8.77, 9.20, 9.54, 9.91, 11.47, 8.43, 10.82, 11.06, 9.22, 7.65, 8.41, 7.83, 7.94, 9.81, 10.66, 7.66, 9.97, 8.65, 11.33, 9.84, 8.05, 10.27, 8.64, 10.89, 12.55, 8.44, 9.98, 13.10, 8.20, 7.67, 8.94, 9.84, 10.98, 8.83, 10.92, 10.44, 9.68, 8.46, 9.38, 10.67, 10.16, 11.63, 10.08, 8.80, 10.42, 8.43, 8.85, 8.23, 9.48, 10.98, 11.93, 12.18, 9.46, 10.07, 9.32, 9.45, 9.29, 10.04, 9.08, 12.49, 11.03, 8.02, 9.37, 12.57, 9.44, 9.11, 8.30, 9.36, 10.60, 7.66, 10.67, 10.98, 10.56, 10.56, 10.60, 11.71, 8.87, 6.85, 10.61, 7.78, 11.26, 8.65, 9.06, 10.89



1 x 5 (Full step  )
11 x 6
64 x 7
Tbh, way too many 11's and 12's.

Best avg 50: 9.14
Best avg 100: 9.39

Best avg 12



Spoiler



Average: 8.14
Standard Deviation: 0.79
Best Time: 6.32
Worst Time: 9.83
Individual Times:
1.	7.12	L R2 U2 B' R F U' L2 F D L R' F R F' D U B U2 L R B2 F2 U2 L
2.	6.75	R B2 L2 D' L B D F D L' B F' L' R F' R2 D U2 B2 F R F2 R D B
3.	(9.83)	B2 F2 R2 D U L R2 B' F D U L U R' U F2 R' B F' D' L2 R2 U2 L B
4.	8.63	D' L U2 R' D' U' R' D B2 F L D U2 F' D2 U2 F D2 U L R D' U2 L D2
5.	7.50	D B D2 U' L' R2 B F L B2 R' D' U R' U' F L F2 R B F2 D2 B' L R'
6.	(6.32)	L' R' D2 L D U2 F' R2 B F2 R' F' L2 D2 R D B F2 D2 R' D' U' B' L R
7.	8.16	L' D2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D' U' B2 F2 R' B' F2 D' U2 R B' F2 D2 U2 R D2 B2
8.	7.45	F D2 R' U B F R2 B' F D F2 D' B2 U' L2 R' U' B' L R' B' R2 D L R'
9.	9.55	L B' F' D R2 D' U2 B R2 D B' D2 U' B' F2 L R' B F2 R D U' B U F
10.	8.34	L R2 U2 F' L' R' U2 L2 R2 B F2 D' U R F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R' D U2 B F
11.	9.03	D' U2 L B' F' R' D L' D U B F2 L2 D2 U L2 R F L' R2 F2 R B2 F2 D2
12.	8.88	U2 R2 B F' D U' F' D U L2 D U' B2 L2 U B' U L R' B F2 L R' B R

First 2 were pll skips.



Best avg 5



Spoiler



Average: 7.63
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 6.32
Worst Time: 9.83
Individual Times:
1.	6.75	R B2 L2 D' L B D F D L' B F' L' R F' R2 D U2 B2 F R F2 R D B
2.	(9.83)	B2 F2 R2 D U L R2 B' F D U L U R' U F2 R' B F' D' L2 R2 U2 L B
3.	8.63	D' L U2 R' D' U' R' D B2 F L D U2 F' D2 U2 F D2 U L R D' U2 L D2
4.	7.50	D B D2 U' L' R2 B F L B2 R' D' U R' U' F L F2 R B F2 D2 B' L R'
5.	(6.32)	L' R' D2 L D U2 F' R2 B F2 R' F' L2 D2 R D B F2 D2 R' D' U' B' L R 
First one was a pll skip



This took me about 5 days.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a master at work.

.-.


----------



## Faz (Apr 29, 2010)

689.	5.66	R U' R D B2 D' F' L' R B F D U F D U' F U L D2 B2 F U B2 F

x' L U R' L' U' L D
y2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R' U' R U R' U' R
U' U2 (lol)
Good lightning OLL - H perm

= 46 moves = 8.13 tps.


----------



## Dene (Apr 29, 2010)

LMAO 8.13 tps

I mean, what else can you do but sit back, enjoy, and get a laugh out of that? 

Good job fazzles.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 29, 2010)

17.91 3x3 single, i need new green stickers.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Cubes Solved: 1000/1000
> This took me about 5 days.


do 337 more. 

and [email protected] 5 days


----------



## Toad (Apr 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 689.	5.66	R U' R D B2 D' F' L' R B F D U F D U' F U L D2 B2 F U B2 F
> 
> x' L U R' L' U' L D
> *y2 *U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
> ...



You missed that off in your reconstruction.

But still, that is mad. O_O


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2010)

12 Individual Times: (12.78), 6.72, 4.58, 3.66, 4.54, 5.58, (1.88), 4.74, 5.69, 4.50, 7.67, 6.62 
Average: 5.43, Best Time: 1.88 Worst Time: 12.78 

Pb a12. Didn't know many of these cases  But some solves I planned the whole solve in inspection, which was cool.

[19:04] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1167: L R U B L U' R U' R' U L' U' L B b l u r 
[19:06] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1168: B' U B R B L B U' L R L U L' R' L' b' 
[19:07] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1169: L R U R B R' U R' U' R B' 
[19:08] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1170: U L B U R B U B' R' U R L' u r' 
[19:09] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1171: R B L B U' L' B' U' B L B r 
[19:10] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1172: U B R' L R U R' L R L' U B l r' 
[19:11] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1173: U B b l' r' 
[19:12] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1174: U R B' L B R B R U R' U' L' B' r 
[19:13] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1175: U R L R B L' R' U' R L R U B' r 
[19:14] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1176: R B U B L R' B L' U L R U' R B 
[19:15] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1177: R' U B R U R U' B U' B' R' B b' l u 
[19:17] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1178: R B' R U R L B R' L' R' U' R L R U R L' l' u r' 

People, see what you can get with these? 

Edit: Best a5 was 4.26 which doesn't beat pb.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll try those pyra scrambles when I'm warmed up later. Don't want to ruin it by doing them now, lol.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I'll try those pyra scrambles when I'm warmed up later. Don't want to ruin it by doing them now, lol.



^^^ was non-rolling. Notice my first solve was 12. That was my warmup


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 29, 2010)

11.08, 10.32, 10.23, 12.38, 11.69, (14.78), 11.46, 11.58, 11.26, 12.27, (9.68), 9.85 = 11.21

Nice ending


----------



## Shortey (Apr 29, 2010)

.69 MU U-Perm. =D


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 29, 2010)

Domino

Average of 12: 10.71
1. (8.47) L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 
2. 12.97 U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 
3. 8.54 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 B2 
4. 12.25 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 
5. 12.62 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U 
6. 9.27 F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U' 
7. 8.95 R2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 
8. 11.17 U' B2 R2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 
9. (14.46) U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 
10. 11.33 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 
11. 11.34 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 
12. 8.65 U F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 B2


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 29, 2010)

5x5 sub-2 !!!
1:59.22, finally.
Now I need to get sub-2 avg...


----------



## joey (Apr 29, 2010)

(3:24.46), 3:54.20, (3:55.79), 3:50.42, 3:52.58, 3:33.34, 3:34.36, 3:44.37, 3:41.70, 3:28.07, 3:55.31, 3:27.08 => 3:41.81

Was hoping for sub3:40, but whatever.
6x6.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 29, 2010)

My PB finally broke :30!! I got :28.5 in lunch today. =D


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yay, sub-20 

avg5: 16.96
avg12: 18.06
avg50: 19.30



Spoiler



Best Average of 5: 16.96
Best Time: 13.94
Worst Time: 22.35
Standard Deviation: 1.9 (11.3%)
1. 14.42 D R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R B D R' B2 F2 R D2 L' B'
2. (13.94) U L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' R' U F2 L' U' L2 U B D2 R' U'
3. 19.07 D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B L' D U R' D2 B' D2 B' D2 U'
4. (22.35) F2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' D2 L F R2 B D' L' U2 L' R2 U'
5. 17.38 F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U B2 R B' L D F U' R U' B D L2 U' 


Best Average of 12: 18.06
Best Time: 13.94
Worst Time: 22.35
Standard Deviation: 1.9 (10.5%)
1. 16.77 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F' R D B' U' F L2 R' D2 B2 F'
2. 17.03 D2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D F R2 B2 L' R' B L2 R2 B U' F
3. 19.70 F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L F' U' B D2 F R' U' B2 U2 F2
4. 16.83 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R F2 U' B U' F' U2 L2 B' U' F2
5. 20.68 D L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F D2 F R' D' R B' D' B' D2
6. 20.79 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D B' L U2 L U2 R' D B
7. 17.95 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' F2 L D2 B U' L D2 L2 D2 R
8. 14.42 D R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R B D R' B2 F2 R D2 L' B'
9. (13.94) U L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' R' U F2 L' U' L2 U B D2 R' U'
10. 19.07 D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B L' D U R' D2 B' D2 B' D2 U'
11. (22.35) F2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' D2 L F R2 B D' L' U2 L' R2 U'
12. 17.38 F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U B2 R B' L D F U' R U' B D L2 U' 


Times:
20.96, 15.69, 17.04, 21.41, 20.50, 16.77, 17.03, 19.70, 16.83, 20.68, 20.79, 17.95, 14.42, 13.94, 19.07, 22.35, 17.38, 23.90, 19.50, 18.52, 19.45, 23.43, 19.60, 22.35, 20.24, 17.26, 17.76, 31.23, 20.19, 20.03, 22.23, 19.92, 18.46, 18.40, 13.88, 19.02, 16.62, 17.09, 23.95, 20.22, 19.60, 20.04, 19.21, 18.67, 21.37, 22.63, 20.29, 20.27, 16.15, 17.35


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 29, 2010)

Jai said:


> Forte: the Cubesmith stickers on my A-II are a bit too big (I need the new F-size stickers), and the edges that stick out haven't peeled off yet like with my Type Fs, so they scratch my pinky.
> 
> EDIT: Japanese fingertricks ftw. It might make stuff like this happen, but I still <3 it.



Mine was fine.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 29, 2010)

Domino

Average of 12: 17.98
15.10, 19.43, 22.70, 16.72, 15.70, (33.93), 19.68, 17.78, 18.43, 19.34, (13.43), 14.90

What about super floppy average of 12 Maarten?


----------



## Owen (Apr 29, 2010)

Sub-30 AO5! Sub-Slow!!!!!! 


http://cubemania.org/users/5242


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 29, 2010)

Magic single 1.09


----------



## Jai (Apr 30, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Forte: the Cubesmith stickers on my A-II are a bit too big (I need the new F-size stickers), and the edges that stick out haven't peeled off yet like with my Type Fs, so they scratch my pinky.
> ...



My old A-II was fine as well; I have no idea why it's happening with this one.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 30, 2010)

Really good average of 12
current avg12: 25.20 (σ = 1.78)
best avg12: 25.20 (σ = 1.78)
22.39, 23.08, 34.58, 27.49, 21.14, 25.55, 22.47, 26.59, 27.02, 25.98, 25.84, 25.55 
This was with my new F-II


----------



## Anthony (Apr 30, 2010)

I suck at quitting.

[6:15:17 PM] Anthony Brooks: so like
[6:15:21 PM] Anthony Brooks: I made a decision
[6:15:23 PM] Anthony Brooks: I'll do one solve
[6:15:34 PM] Anthony Brooks: and if it's sub 11 I'll cube a bit today
[6:15:37 PM] Anthony Brooks: if not
[6:15:40 PM] Anthony Brooks: I'll finish this book
[6:15:41 PM] Anthony Brooks: :3
[6:15:45 PM] tlosisweb: 0_o
[6:15:50 PM] tlosisweb: but you need to warm up
[6:15:54 PM] tlosisweb: do some PLLs! NAOW!
[6:16:55 PM] Anthony Brooks: LOL
[6:16:56 PM] Anthony Brooks: 9.03
[6:16:59 PM] Anthony Brooks: nl

[18:31] <AnthonyBrooks> I wasn't gonna cube today, but first two solves of the day without warm up were 9.03 and 8.95 nonlucky O 
[18:31] <AnthonyBrooks> * 
[18:31] *** GrantS has joined #rubik 
[18:31] <Kirjava> you suck at not cubing 
[18:31] <AnthonyBrooks> yeah I know 
[18:32] <shellie> you better not go to any not-cubing tournaments 
[18:32] <shellie> you'll be laughed out of the venue 
[18:32] <AnthonyBrooks> lol. 
[18:32] <Kirjava> hehe 
....
[18:40] <AnthonyBrooks> woah 
[18:40] <AnthonyBrooks> first 5 solves of the day 
[18:40] <AnthonyBrooks> 9.03, 8.95, 12.56, 8.88, 10.94 
[18:40] <AnthonyBrooks> all nl 
[18:40] <AnthonyBrooks> 9.64 avg of 5  
[18:41] <Kirjava> didn't you quit cubing like, yesterday? >_>


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 30, 2010)

Sub-10 is on it's way!


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 30, 2010)

WTF!?!
4x4x4 first solve no mistakes:4 minutes 57 seconds.
2-4 relay screwed up edge pairing and centers on 4x4:5 minutes 9 seconds
WTF!?!


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 30, 2010)

16.70 second single on 3x3.I really like my F-II lol.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 30, 2010)

50.06 PLL time attack. 

Sub 40 seems impossible ...
How does Breandan get sub 30!?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 30, 2010)

Average of 5: 17.62
1. 16.49 U' F2 U' F' L2 D U F U2 R2 L2 U2 B L' F' B2 R' B' R B2 U R' D' R2 B2
2. 18.68 U' B L R2 U B2 F' U2 R2 F B R' B L' B D L2 D U2 F L2 F' L' F U'
3. (21.29) D' L2 U L2 U2 D F' U2 F' B2 L U D F B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 F
4. 17.71 R' B2 F D L D2 U B2 U' B' U2 D F B' U2 D F' R' U' R' F B2 D2 F2 D
5. (15.88) L D R F2 B2 D L' D2 U' R B U2 R U2 D' B' R2 F B2 L F R' U' R D


----------



## ianini (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm bad, any tips for a n00b like me?
Session average: 44.03
1. 46.32 (1,0) / (5,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (-3,2) / (2,0) / (0,6) 
2. 43.81 (-3,-1) / (-3,-5) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (4,-3) / (3,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,2) /
3. (54.47) (0,-1) / (3,-5) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (1,2) / (5,6) / (-4,1) / (2,6) / (2,-2) / (2,-3) / (2,-3) / (0,4) 
4. 42.61 (6,-4) / (3,3) / (1,6) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (-2,-1) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (4,3) / (6,4) / (5,2) / (6,0) 
5. 42.40 (-5,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,-3) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (6,-4) / (4,-2) / (-2,4) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) 
6. 42.15 (-5,-1) / (6,6) / (4,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (5,2) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (4,3) /
7. 42.81 (4,-3) / (3,5) / (6,6) / (-2,5) / (-3,0) / (-1,6) / (-2,4) / (2,3) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (3,2) / (2,0) / (1,2) / (1,-2) 
8. 35.75 (0,-4) / (3,3) / (1,-2) / (3,-4) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) /
9. 42.16 (1,5) / (3,3) / (-4,-5) / (-2,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,2) / (4,-1) / (-1,3) / (3,2) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (-3,6) /
10. 51.33 (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (1,-3) / (-3,2) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) 
11. (30.71) (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,-5) / (-4,5) / (4,1) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (4,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (4,5) /
12. 50.94 (-5,-1) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (1,6) / (-4,-3) / (-4,2) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) / (2,2) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (2,3)


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 30, 2010)

[19:13]12 Individual Times: (8.46), (2.58), 3.83, 5.02, 5.66, 3.08, 4.93, 6.09, 5.42, 5.14, 5.81, 5.24 
[19:13]Average: 5.02, Best Time: 2.58 Worst Time: 8.46 
5.02 a12, 3.98 a5, 2.58 single.

[19:03] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1179: L U R L B R L' U L U' L R' L' B' b' u r 
[19:04] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1180: R B U R L U' L' B' U B L U L' B' l 
[19:05] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1181: U R L B R B R U' L' l 
[19:06] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1182: L R U B R' U' L' B' U' B U' L R' L b r 
[19:06] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1183: U R' B L U' L' U L U L' U' B' l' u r 
[19:07] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1184: L B R B L R' L b' 
[19:08] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1186: L B R' U R L B R' U' L' U L R U R' L' b' l u r 
[19:09] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1187: B' U B R B L B U R B U B' R' 
[19:10] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1188: R B U R' B R' U' R L R U L' b' l' u 
[19:11] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1189: R' L B U' L' U L R U R' U' B' u r 
[19:12] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1190: B' U R' L R L U' L U' b 

Wow, yesterday, did 12 solves on # and got pb, today did 12 solves on # and got pb. Both times I have had ridiculous scrambles (see previous page for scrambles)
# gives good pyra scrambles 

24 solves and had 2 solves without tips! Odder got 3.80 a12 on these scrambles


----------



## Carrot (Apr 30, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 12 Individual Times: (12.78), 6.72, 4.58, 3.66, 4.54, 5.58, (1.88), 4.74, 5.69, 4.50, 7.67, 6.62
> Average: 5.43, Best Time: 1.88 Worst Time: 12.78
> 
> Pb a12. Didn't know many of these cases  But some solves I planned the whole solve in inspection, which was cool.
> ...



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.30
worst time: 4.35

best avg5: 2.61 (σ = 0.38)
3.02, 2.10, (1.30), (3.72), 2.71

current avg12: 3.20 (σ = 0.60)
4.02, 4.18, 2.89, 2.94, 3.02, 2.10, (1.30), 3.72, 2.71, 3.35, (4.35), 3.02

ohh... and now to the accomplishment:

2.10 was a 16 mover, 5 move for top and centers, 8 move for 2-flip, 2 tips and AUF...5+8+2+1=16... so *7.62 TPS*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 30, 2010)

CF 

Average of 12: 26.00
1. 27.91 F' D R' D R U2 B2 F R' F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 B U' B2 F D2 R' B R B U' D' 
2. 22.13 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 L' R' D' L' U R' B L' R F' U F' U R' B2 U R2 B L U' 
3. 28.29 B F D U F' R2 U' D2 B' L' R2 D' R B2 F' L2 R' D2 R' B2 L' R' F' R2 D 
4. 31.31 B R' D' L U L2 R2 F' U L U F D B' L U F U R B L' D2 R' U2 R' 
5. 26.88 B' D B F2 U2 F2 L' B L R' D2 L' R' F' B' R B2 U' L' R' F' L' D B2 L 
6. (31.72) L' F' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B F2 D B' F R2 U' D F' L R F2 L2 D L D' 
7. (21.05) L' D' R' U D2 L B' D' B' U F D' B' F R' D2 R2 D F2 U L' F' L U B 
8. 24.08 L F B2 D' U R L2 B2 L' F2 L B2 D2 R2 D' U' R U' L' B L' B R F' L' 
9. 23.03 U' B2 D B2 L U D2 R2 F2 B' L2 B2 D' L' D' B' D2 R F2 U' L2 B2 F R2 B 
10. 28.74 U' F B2 L F B R D' F' R' B R2 F2 U' B' L' U B' U D R2 B F2 U' F2 
11. 26.06 U2 L' F2 U2 L D' B F' D F' D F' B2 D2 L2 B' L U2 R2 F B L2 D' F' B 
12. 21.51 L U B' F U2 R D' B R' U F2 R U R L F' B2 R2 D L F' U2 D' R2 D'

EDIT: 7.91 ZBLL O_O

B' L' R' F' R L' U R2 L U D2 R2 D2 U' L2 B U' L' B R' U2 B' U' F U'

L R' U r' R2 x'
y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 y' R' U2 R U R' U' R 
U R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
R U' R U R2 U2 L' U R' U' L R U R' U' R2


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 30, 2010)

Started practising megaminx again.

number of times: 16/16
best time: 50.05
worst time: 1:07.56
Session avg: 1:00.08

1:01.68, 59.97, 1:07.56, 59.60, 1:01.38, 1:01.53, 57.86, 58.21, 1:00.52, 1:01.18, 59.23, 1:00.40, 52.43, (1:04.16), (50.05), 1:02.94

Best average of 12: 59.23
Best average of 5: 57.35

Average of 12 is PB but I've had sub-57 average of 5.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2010)

Very lucky 3x3x3 speedsolve: 13.64!

Scramble: L2 B' D2 L D2 L' R' D L R F D R' B L2 B U' F' U2 L2 D U' L D2 B2

Solve:


Spoiler



z2 D F' R' L D U L2
y L' U2 L U' R' U' R
U' L U' L'
y' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U R
y2 R U R' U' R' F R F'

34 moves!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I suck at quitting.


*high five*


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2010)

SimonWestlund: Wow, amazing :O Sub-1 average must be an incredible feeling.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 30, 2010)

qqwref said:


> SimonWestlund: Wow, amazing :O Sub-1 average must be an incredible feeling.



Yes, it certainly is 

This is my 4th or 5th sub-1 average I think 
Sub-50 singles are also a great feeling  I've had two of those so far 

With your improvement it won't take long before you average this fast


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 30, 2010)

sq1sim

Average of 12: 14.58
1. 13.05 /' (0, 3) /' (3, 3) /' (0, 6) / (3, 2) /' (4, 2) / (0, 6) / (2, 2) /' (9, 6) /' (1, 0) / (11, 6) / (6, 8) /' (0, 10) /' (2, 8) /' (2, 3) / (0, 4) / (8, 6) /' (6, 4) / (6, 7) / (9, 11) /' (11, 9)
2. 16.45 /' (6, 3) / (9, 10) /' (9, 8) / (9, 6) /' (1, 11) /' (6, 1) /' (6, 8) /' (4, 0) / (7, 0) /' (0, 2) /' (2, 6) /' (1, 8) /' (11, 10) / (6, 1) / (11, 3) /' (10, 0) /' (6, 3) / (5, 0) /'
3. 13.44 (10, 0) /' (5, 0) / (6, 3) / (0, 3) / (5, 7) /' (6, 0) / (0, 10) /' (2, 6) /' (4, 10) / (8, 5) /' (1, 4) /' (5, 2) / (10, 4) / (2, 3) /' (3, 6) / (9, 4) / (10, 4) / (8, 6) /' (10, 10) / (0, 6) /'
4. 15.02 /' (0, 3) / (6, 2) / (9, 7) /' (3, 6) / (9, 4) / (6, 11) /' (2, 6) /' (3, 2) /' (4, 0) / (2, 2) /' (10, 4) /' (0, 3) /' (2, 2) / (8, 4) /' (2, 6) /' (6, 9) / (3, 0) / (0, 5) /' (0, 8) / (6, 0)
5. (22.27) (1, 5) / (9, 6) / (9, 8) / (10, 8) /' (2, 6) /' (1, 2) /' (2, 0) / (3, 6) / (6, 10) /' (6, 0) / (10, 4) /' (2, 9) / (8, 2) /' (2, 0) /' (8, 10) / (4, 11) /' (1, 4) /' (3, 0) /' (6, 10) /' (10, 6) /
6. 12.20 / (3, 9) / (3, 3) /' (9, 0) /' (9, 0) /' (4, 9) / (0, 9) /' (8, 9) /' (6, 3) / (9, 3) / (3, 3) / (9, 11) / (0, 6) /' (0, 6) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 7) / (9, 3) /' (9, 6) /' (11, 3) /' (10, 6) / (3, 0)
7. 16.67 (10, 5) / (6, 9) / (1, 6) /' (0, 11) /' (6, 4) / (11, 0) / (6, 10) / (5, 4) /' (2, 4) /' (8, 0) / (6, 8) / (10, 2) /' (4, 8) /' (11, 4) / (9, 6) / (8, 9) / (10, 4) /' (0, 2) / (6, 10) /' (4, 7)
8. 14.25 (9, 0) /' (3, 9) / (6, 9) /' (9, 7) / (9, 0) /' (0, 8) /' (3, 1) /' (8, 6) / (3, 6) / (5, 3) / (6, 7) /' (4, 1) / (0, 5) / (0, 11) /' (2, 3) /' (11, 6) / (9, 10) / (3, 8) /' (6, 10) / (0, 9)
9. 14.09 / (3, 6) /' (3, 6) / (0, 3) /' (5, 9) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 7) / (0, 6) / (9, 2) /' (10, 10) /' (2, 2) /' (3, 10) /' (6, 9) /' (0, 3) / (9, 6) /' (8, 3) /' (7, 3) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 0) / (3, 9) / (0, 6)
10. 13.44 (3, 9) / (0, 3) / (9, 2) /' (9, 0) /' (9, 0) / (4, 10) /' (5, 3) /' (0, 6) /' (9, 6) / (4, 3) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) /' (5, 8) / (10, 10) / (3, 2) /' (6, 6) / (0, 5) /' (4, 10) / (8, 10) /' (10, 1)
11. (12.06) (6, 9) /' (0, 3) /' (9, 8) / (8, 0) /' (10, 6) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (9, 4) /' (6, 2) /' (10, 7) / (0, 4) / (8, 3) /' (0, 10) / (0, 10) / (4, 4) /' (9, 10) / (9, 3) / (6, 6) / (6, 0) / (6, 5) /
12. 17.22 (3, 11) /' (10, 4) / (6, 5) / (9, 6) / (6, 0) /' (3, 5) /' (9, 0) /' (7, 4) /' (0, 11) /' (6, 0) / (10, 5) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) /' (0, 3) /' (4, 11) /' (9, 0) / (6, 6) / (4, 9) /' (9, 6) / (5, 0)

failed at rolling

Real sq1 from yesterday

Average of 12: 14.14
1. 9.99 (-3,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-1) / (6,-3) / (-5,-4) / (6,6) / (4,-4) / (6,6) / (4,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,-5) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,6)
2. 15.92 (3,6) / (-3,6) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (4,6) / (3,6) / (6,-1) / (6,-3) / (1,4) /
3. (9.93) (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-5,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-4,2) / (1,6) / (0,6) /
4. 13.64 (6,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-2,-3) / (5,0) / (3,-1) / (1,-4) / (2,0) / (3,4) / (4,0) / (5,6) / (4,3) / (3,0)
5. 16.75 (-2,-1) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (5,-1) / (4,6) / (3,3) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (1,4) / (6,0)
6. 15.16 (3,5) / (4,1) / (-3,2) / (-3,6) / (-3,2) / (1,3) / (-3,-1) / (6,2) / (-5,6) / (6,5) / (-2,-5) / (0,6) / (2,-3) / (4,2)
7. 13.72 (-5,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,4) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (-5,4) / (5,5) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3)
8. 11.24 (-2,2) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (2,5) / (4,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-1,0) / (-2,6) / (5,5) / (0,1) /
9. 14.96 (0,-1) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,4) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-4) / (1,6) /
10. (19.16) (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (2,0) / (-3,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (2,2)
11. 15.08 (3,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,1) / (2,5) / (6,2) / (5,2) / (2,6) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-2) / (2,-2) / (2,4) / (4,-5) /
12. 14.99 (-3,2) / (3,4) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (-2,3) / (2,-4) / (-2,-2) / (4,-3) / (6,2) / (6,-5) / (6,3) / (0,-4) / (3,6) / (4,6)


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 30, 2010)

I've accomplished:

3x3:

21.xx avg12
19.xx avg5
16.xx NL
15.08 Lucky


----------



## Toad (Apr 30, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> CF
> 
> EDIT: 7.91 ZBLL O_O
> 
> ...



WAT

Well done!! That's epic!!


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 30, 2010)

First average of 12 since TOSp



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-30-2010 16:30:50

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.28
Standard Deviation: 3.12
Best Time: 11.74
Worst Time: 23.52
Individual Times:
1.	11.74	(-2,6) (3,3) (-4,3) (6,3) (3,4) (2,0) (6,0) (3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (2,3) (4,0) (5,0) (6,5) (0,2) (6,0)
2.	13.79	(6,-4) (6,-3) (-2,4) (2,3) (3,3) (5,4) (-4,0) (6,2) (6,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (2,0) (4,4)
3.	23.52	(0,0) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (3,4) (2,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (0,4) (2,0) (0,4) (-2,3) (6,0) (6,0)
4.	19.25	(0,5) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,2) (6,1) (0,1) (0,4) (-5,2) (0,2) (3,0) (6,4) (-2,0) (3,2) (0,5) (0,2)
5.	14.16	(-3,3) (0,6) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,3) (-1,2) (-5,1) (2,5) (4,1) (0,2) (3,2) (0,1) (0,3) (4,0)
6.	15.00	(-3,2) (-2,4) (0,3) (-4,3) (3,3) (3,4) (4,4) (6,2) (0,2) (4,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (4,4) (-4,4) (0,2)
7.	18.31	(1,0) (2,-3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (5,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,5) (4,4)
8.	17.50	(-3,0) (0,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (4,0) (2,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (-4,0) (-3,0) (-4,0) (-1,0)
9.	17.00	(-2,6) (5,-1) (3,3) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,2) (1,0) (6,2) (-3,2) (-5,2) (6,2) (-5,2) (3,3) (2,1)
10.	19.92	(3,-3) (0,-3) (-2,5) (2,0) (6,4) (5,4) (4,3) (-4,2) (3,4) (6,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (4,3) (3,5) (0,3)
11.	17.11	(0,2) (4,3) (-3,0) (-1,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (4,4) (3,0) (6,2) (0,2) (6,4) (1,0) (2,5)
12.	20.11	(0,2) (0,-2) (6,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (-5,0) (-3,0) (2,5) (1,3) (0,5) (0,4) (3,2) (6,0) (0,5) (-4,0) (-3,4) (-4,0)



I suck so much now...turning accuracies suck and I forgot like half of my EPs


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2010)

Just got my skewb in the mail. First non-computer average 10/12:

35.90, 43.38, (1:02.61), 36.37, 38.48, 31.13, 30.98, 38.64, (28.02), 54.75, 44.62, 34.04 = 38.83

I need to work on it, but I guess it's not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2010)

OH.

session avg: 21.18 (σ = 2.15) (of first 50 solves)

best avg12: 20.22 (σ = 2.80)
14.28, 21.49, 20.81, 22.95, (24.27), 16.42, 21.78, 22.30, 18.29, 23.20, (13.22), 20.65

14.28 and 13.22 were both G perms, 13.22 was definitely OLL skip and 14.28 might've been. Cross on U for both:
14.28 B2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B' D R U F' B L2 U2 L' F R D' F L' D2 R F2 B2
13.22 L R2 U R F' B' R2 B2 R' B2 F L2 B' F L U' R' B U R U D2 B U D'


----------



## Zava (Apr 30, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Started practising megaminx again.
> 
> number of times: 16/16
> best time: 50.05
> ...



wow, congrats! Bálint's got some competition


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 30, 2010)

sub-25 average of 12 and pb average of 5.
12: 23.17
5:21.76
I lost the times but I got a 17.xx and 19.xx(good singles).
Do I average 25 seconds now?


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 1, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> CF
> 
> Average of 12: 26.00
> 1. 27.91 F' D R' D R U2 B2 F R' F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 B U' B2 F D2 R' B R B U' D'
> ...



how do you solve midges for your CF o.o and plz don't sub20 it will make me emo LOLOLOL


----------



## Weston (May 1, 2010)

(1.43), 2.68, 2.55, 2.32, 2.67, 3.33, 3.59, 3.00, 2.17, 2.83, (7.37), 2.18, 2.71
2.73 average of 12.
Im pretty sure this is my PB average of 12.


Spoiler



1. (1.43) U F2 R2 F U R2 F U
2. 2.68 F' R' F' U' R2 F R' U
3. 2.55 U F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R U2
4. 2.32 F R F' U2 F R2 F' U F2
5. 2.67 R' F2 U2 F U' R2 U' F2 U' R'
6. 3.33 F R' U' F R2 F R2 F2 U
7. 3.59 U' F' U R' U2 R' F' R2 F'
8. 3.00 U2 F' U F2 U' R U' F' R' U
9. 2.17 R F' U F2 U' F R U R' U
10. 2.83 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R' U' R2 U'
11. (7.37) F U' F' U R F' R' F R2
12. 2.18 F2 R' U2 F R U R2 U' R


----------



## IamWEB (May 1, 2010)

You know this means you'll have to make a new video, Weston. 
lol at the new part of your sig


----------



## Truncator (May 1, 2010)

Nice choke 

Average: 2:03.13
1.	1:57.50
2.	2:12.44
3.	1:59.45
4.	(1:55.97)
5.	(2:14.81)

5x5 btw.


----------



## BigGreen (May 1, 2010)

Average: 9.57
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 8.00
Worst Time: 11.11
Individual Times:
1.	9.77 L R2 B' F2 L' D U B U2 B2 F' D' U2 B2 F L' R2 D' R' B2 F' L' R F' D'
2.	(8.00) D' B2 D' U' L B' L' F2 U' L' R' D B2 F' U F D' L2 F2 D U2 L B' D' B2
3.	10.28 R U B F' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 F U L' B' F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D' L R' B' F R U2
4.	(11.11) L D F U2 L B' F' D2 L2 R2 F' L R B2 D2 F D2 R B' F2 R2 U2 L2 B F'
5.	8.65 B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 R' B' F' D' U2 F2 L2 B R' B2 F2 D U2 F R' D U2 F L'

not my pb but web said i should post it




Spoiler



<Faz> lol not sub 9.5


----------



## IamWEB (May 1, 2010)

Posting it is good for your confidence... now let's get back racing, I have a DNF to roll. 
...and you need to see what the avg12 will be.


----------



## Truncator (May 1, 2010)

Average: 28.39
Standard Deviation: 2.29
Best Time: 21.31
Worst Time: 37.03
Individual Times:
1.	26.81	(0,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-1,3) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0)
2.	29.33	(0,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (6,5) (6,0) (6,0) (3,3) (0,2) (2,0) (4,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (2,0)
3.	33.33	(0,0) (0,-3) (4,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (6,1) (0,5) (0,1) (2,3) (0,2) (4,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (6,0) (6,3) (2,0) (2,0)
4.	27.27	(0,6) (3,-3) (6,3) (6,5) (-5,2) (5,0) (-1,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (6,4) (-2,2) (6,4) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3)
5.	(21.31)	(0,6) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (3,4) (-3,3) (6,0) (5,3) (4,4) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (-4,0) (-3,0)
6.	28.73	(6,5) (-5,6) (6,0) (-3,0) (-4,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (0,3) (3,5) (6,4) (6,0) (0,2) (2,4) (4,0) (6,5)
7.	26.58	(4,-1) (6,6) (-5,5) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,2) (6,2) (-3,0) (1,4) (0,2) (0,4) (2,4) (0,4) (4,2) (-1,3) (-3,0)
8.	29.64	(6,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (-5,3) (6,2) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,2) (4,3) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (4,2) (-4,4)
9.	30.56	(0,-4) (6,4) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (-4,3) (1,0) (0,5) (6,0) (6,1) (0,2) (0,5) (1,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (6,4) (2,1)
10.	26.41	(-2,-4) (-3,6) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (-4,0) (0,1) (6,3) (0,2) (4,0) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,2) (-4,1) (0,2)
11.	(37.03)	(0,5) (0,-3) (3,4) (6,0) (6,3) (-5,2) (-2,2) (-2,2) (4,0) (0,4) (2,5) (-3,4) (2,4) (1,0) (3,5) (3,0)
12.	25.28	(0,5) (1,-2) (0,5) (6,3) (-2,5) (-4,4) (2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (1,0) (4,0) (3,2) (3,4) (0,5) (-3,1) (0,3) (4,0)


----------



## kprox1994 (May 1, 2010)

New pb ao5 (2nd sub 30!)
27.58, 26.71, 31.73, 35.79, 28.67=29.32 (σ = 1.76)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Just got my skewb in the mail. First non-computer average 10/12:
> 
> 35.90, 43.38, (1:02.61), 36.37, 38.48, 31.13, 30.98, 38.64, (28.02), 54.75, 44.62, 34.04 = 38.83
> 
> I need to work on it, but I guess it's not bad for a first attempt.



Wow it sure was easy to improve. Just a few hours later:

21.81, (11.41), 23.13, 17.31, 23.65, 25.59, (26.62), 22.45, 23.92, 23.28, 22.17, 22.28 = 22.56

Skewb is fun! I can tell it's going to be a lot like 2x2x2 if/when people get good at it.


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2010)

Jai said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



Oh, I thought you were talking about the old A-II. I never tried them on my new A-II...


----------



## Jai (May 1, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


I AM talking about the old A-II. What I meant was I have two A-IIs (both "old"). One is from a long time ago, and the stickers were fine on that. I seem to be having some problems on this more recent one, though.


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2010)

Jai said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



Oh. You just have to be really careful when putting them on. It is a tight fit, but with care, you can get it.


----------



## ianini (May 1, 2010)

Average of 5: 38.04
1. 36.97 (-5,-3) / (-4,2) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (6,4) / (6,1) / (6,-3) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,4) / (2,0) 
2. 38.67 (4,6) / (2,0) / (3,3) / (5,-3) / (0,1) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (6,-5) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (2,-2) / (-4,4) /
3. 38.48 (-2,2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (5,5) / (0,-2) / (6,3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,4) / (0,-3) 
4. (42.12) (0,3) / (3,3) / (-5,6) / (-2,4) / (4,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,-4) /
5. (36.44) (1,3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (1,6) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (0,-4) / (-4,-2) / (2,-1) / (-4,-4) / (6,4) / (4,-4)

Comments: I'm bad and I need to learn more CP's and more EP's.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (May 1, 2010)

3x3x3
(28.50), 28.97, (38.94), 29.74, 30.26

AVG: 29.66
SUB 30!!!


----------



## Kenneth (May 1, 2010)

LEET (13.37) non lucky on my QJ Domino and it was hard cases; oo-LFC + adj parity PLL.


I had a few better times with no luck, about a second lower or so but that was easy cases, this was far better solving and I felt really leety for a while =)

The average still has a bit of deviation (times from sub 15 to sup 20), I need more practice for recognition, (aspecially O-PLL that is awfully slow) and more dicipline during FL, for some end FL cases I know better solutions than the ones I use speeding.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 1, 2010)

5:52.66 mo3 7x7 and 5:32.36 single! 
First 3 solves in a few weeks 

5:59.30, 5:32.36, 6:06.33

PS: My single PB before these solves was 6:30


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 1, 2010)

Yes said:


> 5:52.66 mo3 7x7 and 5:32.36 single!
> First 3 solves in a few weeks
> 
> 5:59.30, 5:32.36, 6:06.33
> ...



And yet another event... Well done!


----------



## onionhoney (May 1, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.62
1. (8.27) B U L2 D B2 L' B2 D F U' L' U D2 B' F2 L D' U' B U2 R' B2 D2 L R2 
2. 9.60 R B2 D' B2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 F2 D B' U D' L' F2 D' L R D' R B F2 R2 
3. 10.08 R U L' D2 F L F2 L U R' U F' D' B D' B2 L D R' U' B D' U B2 U2 
4. 9.06 F L2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' R' B' R' L' U' R' F D F B L2 D' F2 B R L D' 
5. (12.08) F' U R2 U L F2 R' L' D2 L R2 D B' F D2 U L D2 F2 B' D B2 L' F U' 
6. 9.65 U F L' F' B2 D' R U2 L' U' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' D' F2 D' R2 U' F L2 D2 L 
7. 9.41 R B2 F2 U R U' L' D L R' U F' D2 F D' F2 D' B2 D' U' R2 D L' F2 D2 
8. 8.94 L B2 U' F R' B L R' U B U' F' U2 R' F2 D R B2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' R L 
9. 8.88 B2 U L U R' B' R' L U' R L2 D' L2 R' U' L' U2 R' B' U D' R L F2 D2 
10. 10.28 U2 D2 F D U B U' L B' F2 U2 B R D' L' B L2 F' D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U' B' 
11. 10.46 L2 U' B' F R U2 F' R D' R D2 R' L F2 D L' F U2 D' B' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 
12. 9.86 L' D2 R2 F2 B2 R2 L B R D' U F2 R' B D' R L' D R2 F2 L D' U' L' R



EDIT：Also got a very good 2x2 avg with stackmat.
2.56, (1.05), (4.88), 2.46, 3.08, 2.30, 3.03, 2.96, 1.88, 2.41, 2.13, 2.93=2.57  The 2 sub-2 solves were both lucky. Now i'm sure that Guimond can be faster than CLL.


----------



## Cuber3 (May 1, 2010)

OH ZZ:

Couldn't get under a minute earlier today, and then this:

Average of 5: 52.67
1. (1:48.40) L R F2 U B2 U B D' B U B2 R2 L' B' R F2 L' B' U B L2 D2 L2 F U2 
2. 48.61 R' U R' U2 B' F U' F L U2 R' U F' D2 L2 B2 R B L2 U2 D L B D F' 
3. (47.70) L F B' R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 F' L2 R D' L R2 U' B' U D F' R B' L U2 F2 D 
4. 51.23 D2 L' B' L F R2 F2 R' F L2 U2 L2 D F L U2 F L' F L' D L2 R' U2 B 
5. 58.15 U B2 L F2 L' U L' B' U2 B' D' R2 F' R' F' U2 D' L2 U2 R' L F D U' R' 

The 1:48 was an EOLine fail.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 1, 2010)

38.50, 44.97, 37.27, 46.26, 45.25, 54.74, 38.87, 51.20, 38.64, 49.05, 41.68, 39.08 = 43.35
first ever roux avg12, i'm in love


----------



## Escher (May 1, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Now i'm sure that Guimond can be faster than CLL.



*as fast


----------



## joey (May 1, 2010)

Makes me think guimond is worth learning


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 1, 2010)

Wow, I've improved a lot at megaminx now 

I've done LOTS of solves today


*Megaminx average of 12: 57.74*

57.52, (1:03.30), 56.61, (50.94), 59.70, 52.12, 1:01.19, 58.89, 55.28, 58.00, 59.22, 58.83

Crazy, right? 

Now I'll keep working on PLL 

Also had a 56.14 average of 5, which might be PB, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 1, 2010)

1. 21.22 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' R F L' D L2 D' L F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F L' U2
2. 20.65 L2 U' B R U D2 F R B2 L' B F' D L' R2 F D2 F U' R' U2 F' L R2 F'
3. 14.07 F2 R' B L2 D' U R L2 B2 D2 L' R' B D2 L B2 D F' L2 F D L D2 U2 F'
4. 17.54 U' R' L2 D B2 U D' B R2 D' B D2 U' B2 F2 D U R2 L D R2 B L' D B
5. 15.62 F2 D2 L D R' U' B' F' D2 U' L' R2 U D' B2 D R U R B F' U2 D2 B' D2
6. 19.62 B2 F D2 L' B U L2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U L F' B' R U' D' F R2 U L D2 F
7. 18.20 R' F' U L2 R2 F' B2 U2 L2 F' B2 L R B2 F L D' U L R F2 U2 F2 B' R2 

First five were a 17.93 nonRA of 5.

But then, the last two rolled it to a 17.12 avg of 5  (Rolling avg of 5 PB)

Also, 14.07 was OLL skip, and 15.62 was PLL skip


----------



## DavidWoner (May 1, 2010)

joey said:


> Makes me think guimond is worth learning



And my averages don't? D:<


----------



## joey (May 1, 2010)

You do tons of methods :< 
I can't keep track :<


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 1, 2010)

Simon:

Yes, it is crazy!
Make Bogyo some competition


----------



## ianini (May 1, 2010)

Getting better...

Average of 5: 33.91
1. (26.99) (6,-4) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-2,3) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (6,-1) / (-2,2) / (6,6) / (-2,0) 
2. 30.94 (1,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (1,4) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-1) / (1,6) / (3,3) / (6,-2) / (6,4) / (-4,5) / (-4,3) / (1,6) 
3. 41.07 (-2,-1) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (-1,0) / (6,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,5) / (4,4) / (6,-1) / (6,6) / (-5,-2) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (2,-1) 
4. 29.72 (-5,6) / (2,5) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (5,5) / (6,-2) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-2,-1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (6,6) 
5. (1:09.15) (4,6) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (4,6) / (4,0) / (6,-2) / (-4,-4) / (4,-3) / (-1,6) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (4,0) / (6,2) /

Edit:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 31.68
1. 29.08 (3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (5,6) / (0,4) / (-2,6) / (2,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-2) / (6,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) /
2. 32.90 (4,-1) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (6,-2) / (2,2) / (-2,-2) / (-4,2) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) 
3. 29.48 (3,5) / (0,-2) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (3,-2) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (-4,-5) / (-4,3) / (-3,4) /
4. 35.55 (3,3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (-4,-3) / (6,-2) / (-1,2) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) 
5. 28.95 (-3,5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,5) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (0,-3) / (5,2) / (6,5) / (6,1) / (-3,6) / (3,-2) 
6. 32.98 (-2,-4) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,2) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (6,-4) / (2,6) / (4,-3) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) 
7. (24.62) (6,-1) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (-5,1) / (5,5) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (5,5) / (-5,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (2,6) /
8. (39.06) (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (-1,0) / (1,1) / (-3,6) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (0,6) 
9. 29.55 (4,-1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,-3) / (-4,-3) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (-1,6) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,-1) /
10. 36.52 (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,-2) / (-1,-1) / (2,-1) / (-2,2) / (6,-4) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (0,-4) /
11. 27.27 (-5,-4) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,5) / (4,-4) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (2,3) / (0,6) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) /
12. 34.55 (6,2) / (4,4) / (6,5) / (-3,-3) / (3,4) / (-2,2) / (-5,-4) / (1,4) / (-2,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,-2) / (6,2) / (-4,-3) / (4,0)


----------



## cincyaviation (May 1, 2010)

2x2 pb avg of 12, i know 36 CLL's now 


Spoiler



Average: 5.12
Standard Deviation: 1.30
Best Time: 2.88
Worst Time: 9.08
Individual Times:
1.	4.73	F' R U R' F U2 R' U' F2
2.	4.58	R U R2 U F2 U' R' F U2
3.	4.56	R' F2 U R F R2 U' F' U'
4.	3.28	F' U F' R2 F2 U F' R' F' U
5.	8.45	F2 U R' U F2 R2 U' R' F'
6.	4.25	R2 U' F U R' U2 R U R' U2
7.	5.75	U2 R F U' F2 R U F2 R
8.	3.75	F' R F' R' U2 R' U2 F
9.	6.50	U' F R F2 U' R F U R U2
10.	(9.08)	F' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 F' R
11.	(2.88)	R' F2 U R U2 R U' F' R2 U'
12.	5.34	F2 R U' R2 F U2 F R'


\
and avg of 5


Spoiler



Average: 4.46
Standard Deviation: 0.12
Best Time: 3.28
Worst Time: 8.45
Individual Times:
1.	4.58	R U R2 U F2 U' R' F U2
2.	4.56	R' F2 U R F R2 U' F' U'
3.	(3.28)	F' U F' R2 F2 U F' R' F' U
4.	(8.45)	F2 U R' U F2 R2 U' R' F'
5.	4.25	R2 U' F U R' U2 R U R' U2


----------



## DavidWoner (May 1, 2010)

David says:
am terrified
3.00 avg 992
Rowan says:
haha
wow
David says:
OMG
2.99 OF 999
Rowan says:

David says:
HOLD ME I'M SCARED
woooooot
UYAUIAEUAWHOEWAIOHIO
AJKSDJJA
Rowan says:

David says:
current avg1000: 2.99 (σ = 0.59)
best avg1000: 2.99 (σ = 0.59)
Rowan says:
hahaha
David says:
I am about to cry I think


I'll post times and stuff when I get home from work later


----------



## Anthony (May 1, 2010)

Your official average makes me lol, Wonercakes.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 1, 2010)

4x4 PB avg after taking it apart, cleaning it, and reassembling it.

Session average: 1:16.43
1. (1:12.52) f' U B u R2 u2 U F' u R' B L2 D' R r L2 u' L2 B' r' U' r2 L R B f F2 u' L' U' u f D u' F f2 u' D' r2 L'
2. 1:20.34 U2 u' R' L' u U2 r2 B' u' r R' u2 U2 r f2 D2 B' U' F B' u2 R u2 f B F' D2 R B2 u2 f L f2 U F' u2 F2 f' L' B
3. 1:13.18 U2 B' L' B' L' F' f U F U' L2 B R' D2 r D' F f D' r' u2 U2 r' F f u f u' B r f U R U f r' U f' F' B2
4. 1:15.79 f U R2 F2 u2 F2 B' R U' f U u2 f B' r' u2 B2 D F' f L U2 f2 B2 r u' r2 u2 F' u B2 u D2 B' R2 u2 L F2 U2 R2
5. (1:29.08) R2 u2 f L2 r2 F' U' R r' F2 L' B' D' r2 R D' f' B u' B u2 F' U' L2 U R u' L B' u' L' R' f2 u' r F2 B' u L U


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2010)

Opposite color neutrality. 
I now advocate Orange AND Red on bottom.


----------



## Neo63 (May 1, 2010)

3x3 edge execution with M2 with eyes open: 16.89


----------



## Truncator (May 1, 2010)

*Average of 5: 21.67*
1. (18.78) (-5,6) / (2,5) / (4,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (6,-3) / (5,3) / (1,0) / (1,-4) /
2. 25.10 (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,4) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-1) / (-5,6) / (0,-1) / (-1,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,4) / (4,0)
3. 20.82 (-3,5) / (4,-5) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-5,2) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (3,2) / (4,-3) /
4. (49.00) (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,-2)
5. 19.10 (6,5) / (-5,1) / (0,6) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,-5) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (4,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,3) /

*Average of 12: 25.29*
1. (18.47) (6,3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-4,0) / (4,6) / (4,6) /
2. 25.95 (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,-2) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (-2,4) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (-4,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,-4)
3. 23.86 (-5,6) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (5,-3) / (4,1) / (5,6) / (2,3) / (-4,3) / (4,0) /
4. 34.81 (-5,-1) / (3,3) / (6,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (-2,6) / (0,-5) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-5,2)
5. 26.26 / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (4,-5) / (2,-2) / (2,-2) / (-1,2) / (2,1) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-3,-2) / (0,-4) /
6. 18.78 (-5,6) / (2,5) / (4,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (6,-3) / (5,3) / (1,0) / (1,-4) /
7. 25.10 (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,4) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-1) / (-5,6) / (0,-1) / (-1,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,4) / (4,0)
8. 20.82 (-3,5) / (4,-5) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-5,2) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (3,2) / (4,-3) /
9. (49.00) (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,-2)
10. 19.10 (6,5) / (-5,1) / (0,6) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,-5) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (4,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,3) /
11. 30.71 (3,5) / (4,-3) / (3,6) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (2,-2) / (-3,-3) / (4,6) / (5,-3) / (6,6) / (3,6) /
12. 27.50 (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (5,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,-1) / (4,4) / (-4,6) / (-2,6) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) /

Look out, Forte


----------



## ianini (May 1, 2010)

Truncator said:


> *Average of 5: 21.67*
> 1. (18.78) (-5,6) / (2,5) / (4,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,3) / (6,-3) / (5,3) / (1,0) / (1,-4) /
> 2. 25.10 (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,4) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-1) / (-5,6) / (0,-1) / (-1,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,4) / (4,0)
> 3. 20.82 (-3,5) / (4,-5) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-5,2) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (3,2) / (4,-3) /
> ...


Good job.  How many EP's/CP's do you know?


----------



## Truncator (May 1, 2010)

ianini said:


> Good job.  How many EP's/CP's do you know?


Thanks! 

I know all eight CPs, since they're really easy to learn. I use the ones shown here. For EPs, I know:

Adj-Adj
Opp-Opp
O perm
Z perm
H perm
U perms (2)
Opp-H

You don't really have to know the U perms, since Adj-Adj twice works just fine.


----------



## Neo63 (May 2, 2010)

3x3+Square-1 relay: 28.38 (first try) I suck at 3x3


----------



## ZamHalen (May 2, 2010)

NL PB single 16.93.
scramble:F2 L' U2 B2 D R B R' L' B2 R' U D' L D' L U2 R' F B' D U' F B L
Part of another sub-25 AVG. of 12
current avg12: 24.09 (σ = 3.81)
best avg5: 22.00 (σ = 3.94)
29.56, 16.93, 28.63, 27.57, 19.19, 19.24, 28.82, 25.42, 29.29, 23.33, 20.18, 23.87,24.69
Not PB but really fast for me.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 2, 2010)

2x2x2 average of 12:
current avg12: 11.29 (σ = 2.05)
8.72, 1.50, 12.45, 11.20+, 11.88, 7.32, 13.44, 11.96, 18.66, 9.47, 12.35, 14.17
Not really PB but i wanted to show the sub 2.On the sub-2 one layer was done and it was a sune PBL skip.


----------



## ianini (May 2, 2010)

Square-1:
Average of 5: 26.20
(20.55), 27.23, 23.63, (38.88), 27.75

Comments: I need to learn the last CP and more EP's.

Edit: I now know all the CP's! Time to learn some EP's...


----------



## Zane_C (May 2, 2010)

Not any accomplishments, I just did a lot of OH today.
number of times: 145/150
best time: 22.84
worst time: 49.08
best avg5: 29.66
best avg12: 33.68
session avg: DNF
session mean: 35.79

35.45, 31.14, 38.81, 28.06, 41.88, 37.47, 35.56, 29.78, 39.87, 42.57, 30.09, 42.16, 37.10, 34.41, 36.98, 38.18, 35.23, 37.05, 31.61, 39.08, 31.61, 26.39, 35.77, 35.29, 44.99, 35.40, DNF(25.37), 32.14, 31.18, 33.41, 38.74, 22.84[PLL skip], 38.59, 40.17, 32.93, 39.28, 27.82, 25.10[PLL skip], DNF(36.87)[pop], 31.71, 29.46, 38.46, 33.28, 33.21, 36.04, 43.14, 35.81, 37.63, 29.29, 41.59, 33.88[PLL skip], 37.08, 33.99, 28.06, 40.83, 30.90, 42.31, 32.78, 37.98, 31.17, 48.78, 35.04, 34.88, 35.09, 33.74, 38.28, 49.08, 35.94, 40.82, 36.96, DNF(45.46), 34.45, 37.92, 32.03, 35.52, 35.71[PLL skip], 41.88, 31.65, 40.31, 39.39, 29.70, 32.75, 40.55, DNF(30.42), 33.70, 38.06, 35.21, 41.13, 42.81, 33.30, 40.36, 30.79, 36.18, 42.45, 32.00, 40.91, 28.46, 32.97, 34.85, 32.82, 35.18, 37.24, 38.91, 29.03, 40.46, 35.86, 40.79, 32.13, 32.92, 35.06, 36.80, 40.40, 40.03, 41.29, 33.35, 33.44, 36.22, 31.34, 41.49, 33.59, 36.43, 41.31, 35.86, 37.41, 33.42, 31.41, 39.34, 41.97, DNF(9.35), 33.02, 30.86, 45.51, 34.81, 31.09, 33.74, 27.23, 30.76, 31.10, 47.38, 30.58, 43.15, 33.44, 38.30, 40.97, 39.13, 34.82, 35.65, 34.35, 32.31[PLL skip], 29.47


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

Did pretty well at Safe Haven, up to 5th place overall in sum of average rank, and 8th in sum of single


----------



## plechoss (May 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu7XzQvo9c8 - my first sub10 avg of 12  jflysim, of course


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2010)

0.00 SD on 2x2 

Average: 3.92
Standard Deviation: *0.00* lol
Best Time: 3.14
Worst Time: 4.00
Individual Times:
1.	(4.00)	R2 F2 R F R2 F U2 F R'
2.	3.92	F' R2 U2 F U R U2
3.	(3.14)	U' R F' U2 R' U' R2 U'
4.	3.92	U' F' U F' U2 R2 U' F' U
5.	3.91	R F' U F2 U F' R2 U' R U


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 2, 2010)

Darnit qq


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

Haha, sorry Maarten! Looks like now you must practice OH


----------



## Shortey (May 2, 2010)

4x4 - 44.59 =D


----------



## DavidWoner (May 2, 2010)

So predictably my comp crashed before I posted everything, I'm actually surprised I made it through the whole average. So all I have is the giant list of times and scrambles. I think the best avg12 (2.37) falls somewhere between 600-750 and the best avg100 (2.81) is in the last 150 somewhere.



Spoiler



Average of 1000: 2.99
1. 4.27 R' F R U2 R U F2 R2 F'
2. 5.34 U R' F' U R2 F2 U' R' U'
3. 2.30 F2 R' F2 R F' R' U' F
4. 3.54 U R U F R F2 U' F2
5. 3.91 F R F2 U F2 U F R' U2
6. 3.57 R' F' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' F U'
7. 3.76 F R' U2 F2 R' U R2 U
8. 4.47 F2 R2 F U F2 U F' R2 U2
9. 2.89 R2 F' R' F R' F2 R U2 R
10. 4.15 R' F2 R' F2 R2 F' R U' F
11. 3.84 R2 U R2 F' U R2 U2 F' R'
12. 3.97 R U' R U' F U2 R
13. 3.99 U F2 U F2 R' U R
14. 2.68 U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' R'
15. 2.65 F' R F2 U' F U' R' U'
16. 3.81 F R U R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2
17. 5.70 U F2 U' F R' F' U F U
18. 2.84 R' F2 R F2 R U F' R2 U2
19. 3.27 R U' R F' R F' U' F2 U'
20. 4.22 R' F2 R2 F' R F' R F' U
21. 4.37 F' R2 F' R2 F U' R U' R' U2
22. 4.17 R2 F U R' U2 R2 F R' U
23. 2.84 F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U F2 U'
24. 3.26 U' F R U R' F R2 U' R' U'
25. 2.71 F' U R' F2 U2 R F R2 U2
26. 4.15 U R2 F' U2 F' U F2 R U2
27. 3.27 F' R U' R F2 R F2
28. 3.06 R2 F R' F2 U R2 U R2 U'
29. 3.93 R' U F U' R2 F' U R' U2
30. 2.55 R F' R' U F U F' U2
31. 3.85 U R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F2 R'
32. 3.67 U2 R' U2 R' F U F2 R' U
33. 2.96 F U' F R2 U F2 U2 R F' U'
34. 3.94 R2 F R2 F2 U' F' U' R
35. 3.03 F U' F2 U R' U2 R U2
36. 3.04 F' R2 F U' R F2 U2 R U'
37. 3.71 F U' F' R' U F2 U' F2 U' R'
38. 4.54 R' U R2 F' R2 F R U2
39. 4.33 U F' U R2 U F R' F2
40. 5.13 U' F R' F' U F U2 F U
41. 3.38 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' F U'
42. 3.05 U R U' R' F R F' R2 U2 R'
43. 3.30 F R2 F' R U R' F2 R' F'
44. 3.86 F R' F R2 F' U2 F R
45. 2.17 F U R' F U' R2 U2 F2
46. 2.56 R' F R2 F2 U R' F2 U' R' U'
47. 2.64 F' U F U2 F' R' U2 F U'
48. 3.00 R F2 R F' R F R' U2 R
49. 2.34 F2 R2 F' R2 F R' U2 R' F U'
50. 2.87 F U2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U'
51. 2.29 R' F' U2 R U2 F' U' F' U2
52. 4.13 R' F' R F2 R F' U F2 U' R'
53. 1.96 U2 R' U' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U2
54. 2.43 F' U' R F' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
55. 2.32 R' U' R F' U' F U2 R2 F'
56. 2.32 U F2 U' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U2
57. 1.97 R' U' F' U2 R2 F' R F R U'
58. 3.13 F U R' F R U2 F2 R' U
59. 1.16 R2 U2 R' F R2
60. 2.27 R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 R' F'
61. 3.91 U R U2 R F U2 R' F U'
62. 3.36 F U2 F' R F2 U F2 U2 R'
63. 3.06 U F2 U' R F' R F2 R U
64. 3.66 U' F' R F' R F R U' R2
65. 1.75 F2 U2 R2 U' R F U2 R'
66. 2.66 F U F2 R' F R' F U2 R U'
67. 2.21 U R F U' F U' R2 F'
68. 2.38 F R' F' U2 F R2 U F' R
69. 2.73 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U
70. 1.81 R F' U2 R' U' F2 R2
71. 3.14 U F R U R2 F R2 F R2 U'
72. 3.54 U' F' R F' U R' F U R2
73. 2.50 F U2 R2 U' R F' U
74. 2.53 U R F2 U R' F R' U2
75. 3.29 F' R' F2 U2 R F' R' U R
76. 3.50 R2 F' R2 F' U F2 U' R U'
77. 2.82 R F2 R2 U2 F' R' F' R U
78. 3.22 F U F' R2 U2 F' U R U2
79. 2.70 R2 F' U' R F2 U F' U2 R2
80. 2.74 R2 U' R F' R U' R' U'
81. 3.95 R' F' R2 F2 R' F U' F2 R
82. 2.35 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R
83. 3.26 U2 F R2 F' U R F2 R F
84. 2.00 U R U' R U' R F2 U2
85. 2.60 R U F2 R' U' R F2
86. 1.85 U F R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
87. 3.12 U R2 U F2 R' F U R' U R'
88. 3.56 F2 R F' R' U2 R' F U2 R U'
89. 3.21 U R2 F R' U' F U2 F' U2
90. 3.53 R U2 F' R F' U F' U R U'
91. 2.08 F U2 F R2 F' U2 F R'
92. 2.36 U' R' F R' F U F' R2
93. 3.67 F R2 F R F2 R U
94. 1.89 F R2 F U F' U R F2 U'
95. 3.28 R' U' R F' R U' R U2 R'
96. 3.51 F2 R F R2 F2 U R' F2 R2 U'
97. 1.90 U2 R U F U F2 U R' F U'
98. 3.23 U F U F2 R' U R2 U R
99. 3.02 F U' R' F U' F U2 R' U2
100. 2.37 F' U F R U2 R F' U2 F
101. 2.88 U2 R F2 R U' F' R U2
102. 4.32 R2 U' R2 F U2 F' R' F2 U'
103. 3.15 R2 U2 F' U F' U2
104. 3.36 R2 U R' U' F' U2 R F' U
105. 2.40 U' R' F U' R F U R2 F'
106. 3.24 U R' U F U F' U F2 R' U'
107. 2.79 R' U F' U' F' R2 F2 U2
108. 2.99 U2 F U2 F' U F' U F2 U'
109. 2.88 R' U2 R F' R' F' U R' F
110. 3.42 U R' U' R U2 F2 R U'
111. 2.72 F2 R' U2 R U' R' F U2
112. 3.80 F2 R F' R U' R U2
113. 2.73 F R' F2 R2 U R' F' U F2 U2
114. 1.55 R2 U2 F2 R' F R2
115. 2.75 R U' R U F2 R' U F2 R' U'
116. 2.59 F U R2 F' U' F R2 U'
117. 2.84 F2 U R' F U F' R F2
118. 3.05 F2 U2 R' F U' R2 F' U R' U'
119. 3.15 U R U F U' F2 R2 U'
120. 1.65 U' R F2 R' F R F'
121. 2.65 R2 F U' F2 U' F2 R F2 R
122. 3.15 U2 F' R' F2 U R' U' F2 R2 U2
123. 3.16 F U R' F R' U F' R2 F' U'
124. 3.75 U F' U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U R2 U'
125. 2.99 R U' R' F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U'
126. 2.25 U2 F' U' F U2 F R F2 R2 U2
127. 3.05 R' F' R F' U2 R F U2 F'
128. 2.72 F2 U' F' U F' R F2 R2 F' U2
129. 3.28 F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U F R2 F'
130. 2.82 F' U' F' R F U2 R' U R'
131. 3.75 F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U2
132. 3.64 R2 F2 R F' R F2 U2 R
133. 3.14 R U2 R F' R U2 R U R2
134. 2.73 F' U2 F' R' F' R F' U R2 U'
135. 3.15 F U R2 U2 R' U' F R2 F'
136. 2.78 F R2 U' R2 U R' U' F R U'
137. 3.40 R2 U2 R U R F' R2 F U
138. 3.80 F' R' F' R2 U2 F R' U'
139. 2.89 R' F R F2 U2 R' U2 R U2
140. 3.18 F U R2 F' U' R' U2
141. 3.24 U2 F R F' R F2 R' U2 R2
142. 2.62 U2 F U R' U R' U2 R
143. 2.34 U R U R' U' F' R'
144. 2.52 F' U2 F R2 U R' F2 R2
145. 3.15 F U' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
146. 3.50 U R' F2 U' R U2 R U F2 U'
147. 3.43 U2 F2 R' U R2 U' F' R F2
148. 3.57 R2 F2 R U2 R' U' R2 F' U2
149. 3.54 F U' F R' U F R' U' F
150. 1.82 R F2 U' F U2 F R2 U' R'
151. 3.79 R U' F2 U2 R F' R' F
152. 3.31 R U' R' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U2
153. 3.56 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U2
154. 2.58 F' U F2 U R2 F' U' F R2
155. 3.12 R F U2 F' R U' F R' F U'
156. 3.23 R U' F U2 R F' U' F2 U2
157. 3.72 U F2 R' F2 R U' R U' F2
158. 2.89 R F2 R2 U R' F' R F2 U'
159. 3.57 R2 F' U2 F R' U F2 R'
160. 2.19 F2 R' U2 F' U2 F R' F
161. 2.93 U2 F2 R2 U' F R U R' F
162. 3.90 F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F R'
163. 3.13 U2 F U' F U2 R' F U2
164. 3.77 F2 U' F R2 F' R F2 U' F'
165. 3.03 R U2 R' U' R F2 U' F' U F'
166. 3.45 U' R' F U2 F R U R'
167. 3.92 F2 R2 F U' R F' U' R U2
168. 2.78 F R' U2 F U2 F R2 U'
169. 2.68 U F2 U R2 F' U' R F U'
170. 2.38 R2 F2 U R2 U F' R' U R'
171. 2.93 R' F R2 U' F2 U' F' R2 U2
172. 3.20 F' R' F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'
173. 3.34 R' U R2 U' R F U' F2 R'
174. 2.48 R2 F' R' U R2 F' U' R2 F U'
175. 3.94 U2 F R' F U R2 F2 R' U
176. 4.06 R U' F U' F' R2 F U2
177. 3.07 R2 F R' F U2 F2 R2 U' F'
178. 2.62 U R2 U F' R2 F R' F'
179. 3.37 U2 R U F' U2 R F' U' R U2
180. 2.79 U' F R' U' R2 U' R F'
181. 4.38 R2 F2 R' U F' U' R2 U R
182. 3.32 R U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R F2
183. 3.83 R2 F U' R' U R2 F2 R'
184. 3.67 U R' U R2 F' R U' R' F2
185. 3.77 U F R' F2 R F' R' U2 R2
186. 2.43 U R2 F U' R F2 U' F U2
187. 3.09 F' R U2 R F U' R2 F R2
188. 3.69 F U' R U F R2 U R'
189. 3.91 R2 F R' U' F R' F U R' U'
190. 3.94 R2 U F' R F' R' U F' R'
191. 3.26 R U' R' U F' U2 R F' U
192. 3.61 U2 F2 R' U R F2 U' F R'
193. 3.21 U2 R U R2 F' U F2 U' F2
194. 3.01 R F2 U R' F' R U' R' F
195. 3.86 F' U F' R' F2 R' F2 U2
196. 2.83 U' R' U2 F R F2 U2 R U2
197. 3.01 F' R2 F R F2 U' F U' R' U2
198. 2.17 F U F' R U F' R
199. 3.31 R' U2 R U' F' U' F R2 U'
200. 2.95 F' R U2 R F' U2 R U R' U'
201. 2.88 F2 R' U2 R' U' F U R
202. 2.96 R' F' U F R2 U' R U
203. 2.56 R U R' F' U F2 U' F2
204. 2.90 R2 F' R U R U' F' R F
205. 2.82 F' U2 F' R F R U' F' U'
206. 2.08 F' U2 F R' U R2 U2
207. 2.48 F2 R' U' F U2 R U' R2
208. 3.81 F' R' U2 R2 F R' F2 R'
209. 3.27 F' U F' R F R F' U R'
210. 3.38 F' U' R F2 R' F R2 F2 U'
211. 2.49 R' U2 F2 U' F R2 U R2 U
212. 4.01 F' U F' U' R' F2 U' F2 U
213. 2.87 U' F2 R U' F R' F' R' U'
214. 3.24 F' R F' U F2 U' R' U2 F'
215. 3.22 U' R' U R2 F' U' F' U'
216. 2.99 U2 F' U R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
217. 3.71 F' U R2 F' U F' R2 F' U
218. 3.26 F U F2 R U2 R U' R2 F' U'
219. 2.65 U R F2 U R2 U F' R F2
220. 2.56 R F' R2 F' U2 R F' U'
221. 3.29 F' R' F U2 F U' F' R2 F' U2
222. 3.91 U' F U' R2 F2 R'
223. 3.04 R' F U R2 F' R' F' R2 U2
224. 1.81 F' R' F' R2 U F R' U F2 U2
225. 3.27 R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U2
226. 3.59 F' R U2 R2 F2 U' F' U' R2
227. 2.37 R2 U F' U F2 U' R' U'
228. 2.14 R U R F' R2 F' U' F' U2
229. 2.65 R2 U R' F' U R F' R2
230. 3.32 U F U2 F' R U' F' U'
231. 3.97 U R2 U' F' U R2 U2 F2 R'
232. 3.10 F R' F2 U R U2 F' U F2 U'
233. 4.23 F2 R' F' R U' R' F R'
234. 2.00 U R' U R' U R U2 R2
235. 3.46 R2 F' R F' U R2 F' U
236. 3.12 R F' R2 U F' R2 F2 R' U'
237. 2.95 U F2 R F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
238. 3.73  U2 F2 R2 F' U R U2 R2 F'
239. 2.75 R2 F2 R F R' F2 R U2 R' U'
240. 2.87 R U2 R U F' U2 R F R2
241. 2.99 F U' R2 U' F' U R2 U2 F U'
242. 3.30 R U F R' U R' U' R U2
243. 2.32 R' U R U' R U' F R' U'
244. 3.27 R F2 R' F2 U F' R' U2 R
245. 3.92 F' R' U R2 U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
246. 2.70 U2 F2 R' F' R U' R2
247. 3.07 U2 R U' R U2 F2 R F' U'
248. 3.59 F R U' R U2 R F2 U2
249. 3.95 R2 F2 R F2 R' U F' R U'
250. 2.35 R U' R F2 R2 F' U2 F R2
251. 3.54 U R2 U R' U2 F U R2 F2 R'
252. 2.59 F2 U' R' F' R U' R2 F2 R' U2
253. 3.49 F' U' R F R2 U' R' U R
254. 3.08 F2 R F R2 U' R2 U R U'
255. 3.28 R' U F2 U' F2 R U' F' R' U'
256. 2.17 R F' U F U2 R' U' F2 U2
257. 2.21 R2 U' F R F' R' F R F' R'
258. 2.58 F R' U R' U' R U' R2
259. 3.13 F' R' U2 F U2 F R' U'
260. 3.39 U' R' F2 U' R2 U2 F U' R U'
261. 3.62 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 U F' R'
262. 3.30 R' F2 R' F' U' R' U R'
263. 3.19 F U2 F R' F' U2 R U
264. 3.83 R' F2 U R' U F2 R' F' R'
265. 3.35 F2 U F U2 R' F R' F2 R'
266. 2.41 F' U R' U F' R F' R U'
267. 3.67 R' F' U2 F' R F2 U' F2
268. 1.97 U' F2 U' R2 U' F R' U'
269. 2.85 R U' R2 F' U F U' F2 U'
270. 2.45 R' F' R2 F U' F U2 R' U2
271. 2.79 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R U' R
272. 1.11 F2 U' F U' F' U F2 U2
273. 3.18 F U' R' U R' F R2 F U'
274. 3.19 F U R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R'
275. 3.09 R U2 R F U2 F2 U' F R U
276. 3.24 F R F2 R U R2 U R' F
277. 2.75 F' R2 F U2 F R' U R'
278. 3.66 U2 F2 U' F R2 U' R U' R'
279. 3.05 R U' F U2 R' U' F U2 F
280. 2.73 F U' R U F2 R' F' U' R' U
281. 3.14 R' U' F U' R' U' R
282. 2.85 R' F R U2 R' U' R2 U F2 U'
283. 2.93 F' U R' U R' U2 F' R
284. 3.41 F' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U F' R
285. 2.37 F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F U' R'
286. 3.80 U F2 U' R U R2 F2 R' U2
287. 2.63 U F U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R'
288. 2.75 F U2 F2 R U' R F2 R2 U
289. 2.51 U F' R' F U2 R' U R2 U2
290. 3.74 U F R F2 U2 R F' U2 R' U2
291. 2.35 U R2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 F R
292. 2.92 U2 R F' R U2 R' F2 R2 U'
293. 2.80 U' F2 R2 U2 R' F R U' F' U'
294. 3.07 R U R' U F' U2 R
295. 3.71 R2 U' F U2 R2 F U R F'
296. 3.12 F' R U2 R F' R2 F R2 U
297. 3.00 U' F' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R'
298. 3.06 F2 R' F2 U2 R U' R F R'
299. 2.66 R' U R' U F' U F' R' F U'
300. 3.57 R2 U2 R F2 R U2 F' R' F2
301. 2.29 R2 U2 R F U' F2 U F' U'
302. 2.29 F R' F' U F' R' U F' U'
303. 2.97 F R2 U2 F' U' R F2 R' F U2
304. 1.30 R2 U' R' F2 U
305. 3.54 F2 R' F2 U F2 U R F' U
306. 3.31 F U2 F U R2 U2 F U' F2 U'
307. 3.58 U2 R' U2 R F2 R F U'
308. 3.16 U2 R F R' F R F' U2 F U'
309. 3.65 R F U' R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U'
310. 2.71 R F' R2 U2 F' U' R U' R
311. 2.86 F R2 U R F R2 U' F R'
312. 2.72 U2 R' F R2 F' R F2 R U
313. 2.80 F2 U2 R' U' R2 F U' F2 R2
314. 2.96 U2 F R' F U2 R' F' R2 F2 R'
315. 3.35 U F U2 R' F2 R2 F' U' R'
316. 2.30 F U' R' U R' U F' U F' U'
317. 2.72 U2 R2 F R' F' R F' U' R2
318. 3.51 U F2 U F' U' R' F' R2 F2
319. 3.15 U2 R F' R2 F U R2 F U2
320. 2.61 R U' F2 U F2 R F2 R2 U'
321. 3.84 U' F R F2 R U2 R U' R U'
322. 3.80 F2 U' R F2 R U2 R' U' R
323. 2.83 F2 R2 U' F' U F' U2 F' R'
324. 2.83 F' U' F2 U' R U2 F2 R2
325. 4.09 R' F' R' F U2 F' R2 F'
326. 3.62 F' U' R2 F R U2 F' U' R
327. 3.27 R F2 U2 R2 U' R F U2 R'
328. 2.95 R F R' U F R' F R' F2 U'
329. 3.54 U' R F' U F' R F' R2
330. 3.03 F R2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F
331. 2.65 U' F' U F' U2 R2 U' R
332. 3.40 R' F U2 F' U2 F R F2 U'
333. 3.19 U2 F' R2 F R' U' R' F2 U2
334. 2.88 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F U
335. 2.67 U' R' F R2 F' U F' U2
336. 3.22 F' U F U' R2 U' R F' U2
337. 3.54 R2 U' F' R' U F' U F2 U'
338. 2.94 R U' F2 U' R F2 U' R' F2 U'
339. 3.50 R' F R2 U2 R' U' F2 R F2
340. 2.80 F2 R2 F R F2 R F2 U2
341. 2.76 R2 F' R2 U R2 U F2
342. 1.50 U F2 R F U' R2
343. 2.68 U F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R U
344. 2.32 R' U' R' F2 R' U' R F2 R'
345. 2.47 R2 U R' U' F2 U2 R F' U
346. 1.12 F R' U' F' U R'
347. 2.94 F2 U R' F R' F2 U2 F' U2
348. 2.49 U' R2 U R F' R U' F' U'
349. 2.59 R U R U' R2 F2 U R'
350. 1.94 F U F2 U F' R2 F2 U'
351. 2.40 F U F R' U F' R2 F2 R'
352. 2.73 F' U' R F U' F2 R2 F' U2
353. 2.63 F R' F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
354. 2.47 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F'
355. 3.08 U' F U' R F2 U' R' U'
356. 3.37 R' F' U F' R' U2 R2 U' R2
357. 2.63 F R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R F'
358. 2.77 R' F U' F2 R U R' F U'
359. 3.65 U F2 U F2 R' F' R U2 R2
360. 2.89 F2 R F' R U' F U' R F2
361. 2.89 F R2 U' R' U F2 U F R'
362. 3.55 U2 F U2 R' U F' R F' R2
363. 2.80 U2 F U' F' U2 R F U2
364. 2.84 F' R U' F U R' F' R' U
365. 2.89 F' R2 F R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U'
366. 2.83 R U' F U' F R2 F' R2 U2
367. 3.34 U2 R F' U' R2 F R' F2
368. 2.77 F' R F2 U' F U2 F' U' R2
369. 2.59 F2 R2 F U' F R F2 R U2
370. 2.94 R2 U' F' U' F U2 R2 F' U
371. 3.26 R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F' R2
372. 3.08 R' U R' F R' F R2 F U
373. 3.38 F2 U' R' U F' R2 F' R2 F2 U'
374. 2.04 F' R U2 F' U F' R U'
375. 3.46 U F U2 F2 U' R U2 R' U'
376. 2.77 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F R' F U
377. 2.08 U R' F U2 F U2 R' F' R'
378. 3.05 U2 R F U2 R' F U' R F'
379. 3.50 F' R2 U R U2 F' R F2 U'
380. 2.89 F U' R' F2 R U F2 U
381. 4.92 U F2 R F' R' F R2 F'
382. 2.66 R' F U' R U2 R' U2 R' U'
383. 2.94 F U2 R2 U F U2 F2 R2
384. 3.36 R F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U F2
385. 3.41 R2 U' F' U2 R U' F' R2 F'
386. 3.48 R' F U2 R2 U' R U' R U2
387. 1.70 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R'
388. 2.96 R2 U R' U' F R2 U2 F' R' U
389. 3.21 R' F' U F' R F R2 F U'
390. 3.77 F R F U' F2 R F U2 R'
391. 3.19 R2 F U' F R' U' F U
392. 3.53 F R' U F' U' R F2 U2 F'
393. 3.24 F' R F2 R U F' R' U2 R'
394. 3.48 R' U F2 U R U2 R2 F2 U'
395. 3.36 R' F2 U2 R F' R' F2 R' U2
396. 3.67 F' R2 U2 F' R F R2 U' R2
397. 2.32 U2 F2 R2 U F' R2 F'
398. 3.34 R' F R2 F' R2 U' R F2 U'
399. 3.32 U2 F' R' F R' F' U F'
400. 2.82 F2 R2 F' U2 R F U R'
401. 3.07 U R2 F' R U' F U' F2 R'
402. 1.89 U' F' U' R' F R U2 F' U'
403. 3.14 R U F U2 R' U F U' R2
404. 2.88 F2 U2 F R' F2 U F2 U
405. 3.45 F U2 R2 F R' F R F2 U'
406. 2.73 F' U2 R' F U R F U2 R U'
407. 3.53 U2 F' U2 F R' U F'
408. 2.73 R' U2 R U2 F' R' F U R2
409. 3.60 R U R2 U' R F2 R' U'
410. 3.78 U F2 R2 F' U R' U2 R U'
411. 2.62 F U' R2 U2 R' U' R' F U2
412. 3.07 U' F2 U F2 U' F R F2 U2
413. 2.62 R' F' U F' U2 F R F2 U2
414. 4.72 F' R U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R'
415. 3.15 R2 U' R' F' U2 R U2 R F' U'
416. 2.99 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U R' U F' U2
417. 4.74 F2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R'
418. 4.17 U' R F' U R2 F' U R' U
419. 3.08 U' R' U' F U' R F' R' U2
420. 2.89 U R' F R' U F' R2 F'
421. 3.61 R F2 U2 F R2 U' F U2
422. 2.06 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F
423. 3.05 R U R' F2 R' F R' F'
424. 3.35 F2 R' U' F' U R' U
425. 3.77 R' F2 R F2 U' F R2 F2 R'
426. 3.08 R' U R2 U2 F' U' R F2 U
427. 2.05 U F' R' F R2 F U' F
428. 2.65 F' U F' R U R2 F' U'
429. 2.70 U' F R' U2 F2 R' F
430. 2.66 U2 F R2 F' R F2 U' F' R'
431. 3.30 R2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R' F'
432. 3.07 U F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F R' U'
433. 3.67 R2 U2 R U2 F' R2 F' R2
434. 2.87 F U2 F' U R' F2 U R' F' U'
435. 2.63 U2 F U' F R2 U2 F U' R2 U'
436. 3.31 U' R' F2 U F' R' F U2 R
437. 2.40 F R2 U R2 U R U' F2
438. 3.55 R2 F2 R' F2 U R F U' F2
439. 2.79 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' F R' F2
440. 3.78 F U' F' U2 R U' F2
441. 2.26 U R' U2 F' R' F2 R F' R2 U'
442. 3.50 F' U R' U' R U' F U'
443. 2.70 U' F U' F2 U2 R F'
444. 1.93 U2 R' U R' F' R2 U2
445. 2.82 F R' F' U2 R F' U2 F R2
446. 3.66 F R2 F U2 R F R2 F2 U
447. 3.18 F' U2 R' F U R2 F' U' F
448. 3.15 U' R2 U' R U' R F2 U' R'
449. 3.24 R2 F2 U R' F' U2 F R
450. 2.38 R2 F' R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2
451. 3.27 F' R' U' R2 F' U
452. 3.34 F U' F2 R U' F U2 R2 F U
453. 3.10 U' R' F2 U R' F R' U2 F2 R'
454. 2.67 U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R F' R2
455. 3.29 F U2 R F R2 U F2 U' R
456. 3.09 F' R' U' F' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'
457. 3.31 U R F2 U' F' R' U F2 U2
458. 3.33 F' U' F U2 F R2 F U F
459. 3.07 U2 F2 U' R F' U R2 F' R' U'
460. 3.09 F2 U' R U2 R' F U2 F2 U'
461. 3.12 R2 U2 F U R U2 F' U R2 U'
462. 3.14 R2 F R F2 U' F' R U' F2 U2
463. 1.80 U2 F2 R F' U' R F' R
464. 2.71 U F U' F' U R2 U F R'
465. 2.95 U F2 U' F U' F2 U' F2 R
466. 2.91 U R U R2 F' R F' R U
467. 3.34 R2 F2 U F U2 F2 R
468. 3.77 R' U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U F' U2
469. 2.84 F' U' R U F' R2 U' R U
470. 2.34 U' R F U R' U F R' U'
471. 4.20 U2 R2 U F2 U R2 F' R
472. 3.12 R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 R
473. 3.68 R2 F' R2 F U' F' U F' U2
474. 2.69 U2 F' R U2 R U' R
475. 2.41 F U2 F' U R' F R2 F'
476. 3.63 R2 U' F2 U R' F U F' U'
477. 2.31 U F' R2 F R' U2 F' U R2 U2
478. 3.34 F' R' F2 R' F2 U F' U' F
479. 3.04 U F' U2 R F R' U' R
480. 3.03 F' R U' R F' R' F U2
481. 3.19 U' R U' F2 U R2 F' R U'
482. 3.05 R' U' F U2 R' U' R2 U'
483. 3.22 F2 R F' R U' F R2 U2 R' U2
484. 3.13 U R' F U' F2 U2 R F' U2
485. 3.33 U2 F R' F U R2 F' R' F
486. 2.51 R' F2 U2 R U' R F' U'
487. 3.16 F' R' F R' F2 U F' U'
488. 3.04 U2 R2 F R' U2 F U' F' U2
489. 3.17 U F R' F2 R U2 F' R
490. 4.15 U R U2 F' R2 F' R F'
491. 2.09 R F' U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
492. 2.91 F U R2 U F2 R2 U F' U2
493. 3.38 R F U F2 R' U' R F2 U'
494. 2.47 U2 R2 U' F2 R F R2 U' F2 U
495. 2.64 U F U R2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 U'
496. 3.20 U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R' F U2
497. 3.10 F R U' R U R' U R2 U
498. 3.22 F' U R' U' R U2 F2 R' U
499. 3.34 R F' R U R2 F' R2 F' R'
500. 2.72 F' U' F' R2 U R' F R2 F2
501. 3.59 R U' R' F' U R' F R2
502. 2.84 F' R F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F2
503. 3.17 R2 F U F U R' U R' U'
504. 3.31 F' U2 F R U2 F' R2
505. 2.11 U' R2 F' R U F2 U2 F' U2
506. 2.29 R2 U' F R2 U F2 U F' R2
507. 3.50 F2 U2 F U' F2 R' F
508. 2.41 U R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R' F
509. 2.75 R F' R' F' R U2 R' U
510. 2.92 F U F U2 R' F2 R' U F2
511. 3.08 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' F U'
512. 3.03 R' U2 F R F2 R F' U
513. 2.84 R U R U2 R F' U R U
514. 3.40 R2 U R U' F2 R F' R2
515. 0.94 U2 R' U F' U
516. 3.46 R2 F U2 F' U R' U F'
517. 3.10 R2 U F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 F
518. 3.31 F U' F2 U R' F' R' F2 R2 U'
519. 2.51 R' U F U' R2 F R2
520. 2.44 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' F U
521. 1.91 F' U' R' F' R' F2 R2
522. 1.37 R F2 R' F2 U'
523. 2.91 R2 U2 R' U R U2 F'
524. 3.37 U' F R2 F U2 F' U2 R' U2
525. 2.56 U2 F2 U' R2 F U' F R2 U'
526. 1.99 F' R2 F' R2 U R F2 U
527. 3.34 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F U' F U
528. 3.46 U' F U2 F' R2 F' R F' R2
529. 2.67 R U F' R2 U R' U2 F' R2
530. 2.66 F2 U2 R2 F' U F' U R F' U2
531. 2.85 R' F R2 U R' U' F R2
532. 3.59 U F' U2 F R U' R F R'
533. 2.97 R F2 R U' R' F2 R U' R U2
534. 3.42 F2 R' U F' U' F R2 U2 R'
535. 3.57 U2 R' U' F R' U2 F U' R
536. 2.74 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' U' F2 U
537. 2.46 F' U R U2 R U F2
538. 3.25 U2 F' U2 R' F R2 U2
539. 3.51 U2 R' F R2 U F R F2 U'
540. 2.84 R' U R F2 U' R F R2 U2 R'
541. 3.36 F' U F2 U F' U F2 R'
542. 3.56 R' F2 R U2 R' U F' R U'
543. 2.37 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U'
544. 3.33 R2 F' U R' F U' F U2 F'
545. 2.90 U' F' R F' U F' U R2
546. 3.46 R2 U2 F2 U F' U2 F R2 U'
547. 2.29 R' F2 U2 R F U2 R' U2
548. 2.84 R U2 R F R' U R2 F2 R'
549. 2.80 F' R' U F' U2 R2 F R' U'
550. 2.74 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R'
551. 3.29 U' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U'
552. 2.95 R2 F2 U2 R F U F' U2 R2 U'
553. 2.92 U R2 U F R' F U2 F' R'
554. 3.64 U' F2 U F' U F2 U R' F2 U'
555. 3.44 R U' F2 R2 U' F' U F2 R'
556. 2.37 U2 F2 R' U' F U' F
557. 2.90 F R' U R F' R2 F' R' U
558. 2.49 F U2 R F' R' F' U R2 U' R'
559. 3.34 R2 F R' F' R F U F2 R2
560. 2.68 F2 R F' R' F R' U F' U'
561. 2.87 F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F U' R
562. 2.75 U2 R' F R2 U F' R' U2 R'
563. 3.80 F2 R' U' R2 U F' R U2 R'
564. 3.33 R2 U R' F' U R' F U R2 U2
565. 3.64 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' R' F R2 U'
566. 2.40 R2 F R2 F' R U2 R' F2 U'
567. 2.24 F2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
568. 2.19 U F' R' F U2 R' U2 F' R'
569. 4.60 U' R F R' U' R F2 U2
570. 2.46 U' F2 U F2 U R' U2 R2
571. 2.68 U2 R U R2 F2 R' U' R'
572. 3.26 F2 R F R2 U' R' F U'
573. 2.30 F2 R U2 F' U R' F R2 F'
574. 2.23 R2 F U2 F R' F' R' U R U'
575. 3.58 F R2 F' U F' U R F U
576. 3.21 R2 F' U' F U' R U' F2 U2
577. 2.65 R' F' R' F R2 U' F' U
578. 2.88 F U F2 U R' U F' R F' U'
579. 2.52 R U2 F' R' F U2 R' F'
580. 1.26 U' R' U2 R' U2
581. 2.71 R F' U R2 U F2 R2 U R2
582. 3.78 F2 U R U2 R' U2 F U' R' U2
583. 2.80 F2 R U R2 F' U F' R F
584. 3.63 R' F' R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U2
585. 2.52 R F R2 F' U R2 F' R F'
586. 4.31 F' U2 R' U' R' F U2 F2 R2
587. 2.62 R' U2 F' U R' F R2 F'
588. 2.97 F2 R2 F R2 U R' F2 R U'
589. 2.84 F U' F2 U R2 U F R2
590. 3.42 F' R' U2 R2 F U' F U2 R
591. 4.24 F U' R2 U R' F U F'
592. 3.75 R' F2 U2 R' F U F2 U' F2 U'
593. 3.07 R U' R' U2 R U' F U R U2
594. 2.40 U F R2 F' R U2 R F U2
595. 2.87 R2 F U R2 F' U F U' F2
596. 2.71 U F' R2 U R' F R2 U2 F U2
597. 3.14 U R' F2 R2 F' R F U2 R' U
598. 3.01 F R F R2 U' F R'
599. 2.95 U F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' R
600. 3.12 U F' U F U2 F R' F' R'
601. 3.39 R U2 R' F U' R U' F2 U
602. 3.01 R2 U F2 R2 U F' R U F' U'
603. 2.50 F U' R' F R U2 R2
604. 3.55 F' U F2 R' F2 R' U F' R' U'
605. 3.48 R U2 F' U R' F R2 F' R2
606. 3.99 R' F2 U' F U2 F' U F' R'
607. 2.25 U F2 U F U R'
608. 2.77 R F' U F2 R' F U F' R'
609. 3.18 F2 U F R' U2 R U F2
610. 2.59 U R2 U' F R' F' U2 R U2
611. 3.16 F R2 U' R U' R' U R' U
612. 1.97 U2 R' F R F R2 U
613. 3.16 R U F2 U' F R' U R2 F' U2
614. 2.80 U' F R U' F U F2 R' U2
615. 2.38 R' U R' U2 F R2 U' R2
616. 3.41 F2 R' F R' U F2 R' U'
617. 3.41 R' F U' R2 F R' F R U'
618. 2.86 R U' R F R' U F2 U' R2
619. 3.01 F2 U R2 U' F U2 F U R2
620. 3.37 R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R U' F'
621. 3.58 F' U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' U2
622. 2.99 R2 U2 F2 U F R' F U
623. 2.68 R' U R F' R U2 R U R
624. 3.38 R' F U F U2 R F' R F2 U'
625. 2.39 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2
626. 1.96 R F2 R' U F U' F2 U R2
627. 2.66 F2 R F' U2 R' U' R2
628. 2.82 R2 U R F' R2 F2 R' U R'
629. 2.85 U' R F' R U2 R2 F' U' F'
630. 2.54 F2 R' F R' U' F2 R F U'
631. 3.41 R2 F' R U R' F' U' R2 F2 U
632. 3.27 U2 R F' R U2 F' R U2 R'
633. 2.30 U R U2 R' F R' U' R
634. 2.54 F' R' F' R' U2 R' U2 R'
635. 2.21 F' R F' R' F R2 U' F' R2
636. 2.31 R' U' F' R U2 F2 R F U
637. 2.96 F2 U' F U2 F U' R F2
638. 3.92 R2 U2 R F U2 F2 U' F U'
639. 2.49 R' F' R F U' R F2 U' F U2
640. 3.39 U' R' F' R U2 F2 R' F U2
641. 3.55 U F' U' R U R U2 F' R' U2
642. 2.95 R' U F U' R2 F2 U F U
643. 3.15 F' R U F' R U2 R' U R' U2
644. 3.25 R' U' F R' F U2 R2 F
645. 3.44 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F' U
646. 3.20 U F' U2 F' U F2 U' F
647. 3.63 U2 F R' U R U' R2
648. 2.54 U F R' F U2 F R2 F2 U2
649. 2.52 U' F U F' R' U R' U'
650. 2.84 R' U' R' U F2 R' U' R F' U2
651. 2.14 F2 R2 U2 F' R U2 F2 R'
652. 2.76 R' U F R F R' U2 R U'
653. 2.82 U' F2 U' F' R U' F2 U F' U'
654. 2.89 F R' U R U2 F' R2 F'
655. 2.57 F' U2 R' U R U' F2 U' R2
656. 2.49 R' F' R U F' R2 F R'
657. 3.97 F U2 R' F R U2 R F' R'
658. 3.46 U' R U' R F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2
659. 3.25 U R F' U2 R2 U' R F2 U
660. 2.75 R2 U' R F2 R2 F' R' F2 U
661. 2.52 F' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U2
662. 2.43 F' U' R' U R' U2 R' F2
663. 3.93 U' F2 R U' R U2 R' U2
664. 2.28 F R2 U2 R U' R F2 U
665. 2.90 F' U R F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
666. 1.82 F U R' U2 F2
667. 3.74 U R' F U2 R' F' U F2 U'
668. 2.91 R F' U F2 R' U' F' R' U2
669. 3.41 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F U F R
670. 3.40 U' F U2 F2 R F' U' F2
671. 3.36 U R F' U' R F' R F' U'
672. 2.21 U2 R' F' U' R U2 R F2 R
673. 2.79 U R F' R F R' U2 F U
674. 2.96 U R2 U' F' R U' R F' U2
675. 3.35 U F' R2 U' F' R2 U F' U2
676. 1.18 R F' R' U2 R2
677. 3.13 U R' U R' U2 F2 R2 U'
678. 2.42 F2 R F2 U' F R F' U'
679. 3.42 R U F' R' F2 R2 U F' R' U'
680. 1.61 F R' U F' R F U2 F2
681. 2.17 U2 F U R' U R
682. 3.72 F' U R2 F2 U2 R' F' U
683. 2.92 F2 U F2 U R U' F2 U' R2 U'
684. 2.31 U2 F U R' F2 R' U' F R U'
685. 3.09 U2 F' U' F R2 F' U R' U
686. 1.49 F2 R' U' R2 F U2 R' U
687. 3.44 R F2 R' U F2 R2 F' U F2
688. 3.40 F U' F' U F' R2 U2
689. 3.36 U R2 F R' F U2 R' F' U'
690. 3.53 U2 F R' F U R F' U' R'
691. 2.18 U' F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' F2 U'
692. 4.09 U F U' F2 R2 U R' F
693. 3.27 F2 U2 R U' F2 R' U
694. 3.37 R U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U2
695. 3.09 U' F' R F' U R' U F2 R2
696. 3.80 R' U F' R F2 U R2 F'
697. 3.23 R' U' R2 F R' U F R' U'
698. 3.14 R2 U R U2 R F' U2 F
699. 2.90 R' U2 F U' R2 U F' R' U
700. 3.73 F2 R F U F2 R' U F
701. 3.20 U' R' U' R F U' F' U' F2
702. 3.81 R' F2 U' F U2 R' F2 R' F
703. 3.63 U' R' F' U F2 R' U' F2 R
704. 2.54 R U' F2 U F R' F R' F' U'
705. 3.27 R U2 F' U' F U' R F' R' U'
706. 3.51 F' R' U R2 F R' F' U F2 R2
707. 3.30 F' R2 F U' R F R2 F2
708. 2.37 U' F U' F2 R F2 U' R' F'
709. 3.87 R' U F R' F2 U' F2 U'
710. 2.96 U2 F' R F U' F R U2
711. (0.67) U R' U R U'
712. 2.66 F' U F' R' U R' U' R U2
713. 3.59 F R2 F U' R' U' F U2 F
714. 3.03 F' U R2 F' U' F' R2 U
715. 2.86 R2 F' R' U R2 F2 U F
716. 2.25 R F2 R' F' U R2 F' U R'
717. 2.97 R F' R U' R U2 F2 R2
718. 3.38 R F2 R U F U2 R' F U2
719. 3.42 R U2 R2 F2 U' F' R F2
720. 2.38 U' R2 F2 R F' R F U'
721. 3.88 R2 F2 U' R U2 R' U2 F' U'
722. 3.30 R2 F U' F R' U' F
723. 3.00 R' U F2 R F2 R F' U2 F
724. 3.04 R' F2 R U R' F2 U R2
725. 2.93 F2 R U F2 R' F R' F U2
726. 3.41 F U' R' F U' R F U' F'
727. 3.52 U R' F2 U F2
728. 3.26 U F R' F' U R U' F2 R'
729. 3.56 F' R2 F2 U' R' U R2 U
730. 3.17 R2 U' F R' F R' U F2 R' U
731. 2.56 R' U' R U' R F2 R2 U2 F'
732. 3.40 R2 F' R' U2 R U' R F U
733. 3.42 F R U' R' F R' U F2 R'
734. 2.69 F' U2 R F' R' F2 R2 U
735. 2.52 F' U2 F R F2 R U' R2
736. 3.28 R' F R' U R F' U F' U2
737. 2.70 U' F2 R' U R2 U' F2
738. 3.56 R2 U' R U F2 U R2 U' F2
739. 2.50 F' U2 F R2 U' F2 U' R F2
740. 2.59 U2 R' F U F2 R U F2 U'
741. 2.82 U2 F2 U R F' U F' R U'
742. 2.78 U' R' U' F2 R F' R2 U
743. 3.42 R2 U R' U2 F' R U F' U'
744. 3.09 R' F R' F R' U' F U2
745. 3.37 F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R U'
746. 2.39 R2 F2 R' F R2 F R
747. 2.73 U2 R2 U' F R2 F' R U'
748. 3.02 F2 U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F
749. 2.88 U F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R2
750. 3.47 F2 U R' U2 F2 U' F R U'
751. 2.03 U' F R' U' R2 F2 U R2 U'
752. 2.89 R' U' F' R2 U F' U R' U2
753. 3.92 U' F2 U F R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
754. 2.98 U' F' R2 F' R' U2 F' R2 U'
755. 2.39 R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U'
756. 3.03 F2 U R' F R' F' R
757. 2.90 U R F' R' U F' U F'
758. 2.25 F R U' F2 U' F U R' U'
759. 3.27 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 U F' R' U'
760. 4.45 F U' F R F' R' F U' F U'
761. 3.61 F' R U' R2 U R2 F R
762. 3.27 F U R F' R F R' F2
763. 2.53 U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R2
764. 3.23 R' U F' U' R F2 R F R'
765. 2.43 R' U' F R2 F' U2 R' F'
766. 3.04 F' R F' U' R F' U R' F2
767. 2.65 R' F' U2 R' U2 R F' U2
768. 3.25 R F' R U' R2 F R
769. 2.07 R F R U F' U2 R U R2
770. 2.08 U R2 F U' F' U' R2
771. 2.50 R F U' R U' R' U R2 U'
772. 1.76 R' U R' U' R F U2
773. 3.02 F' R F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2
774. 3.00 R' U F' U R F' U' R U2
775. 2.90 F2 R2 U' F' U F2 R' F R
776. 3.42 U R2 F' R U F2 R' F' U'
777. 2.99 F2 U' R2 F U F2 U' F2 R'
778. 2.93 R F2 U R2 U R' U F' R'
779. 3.04 F' R U R2 F' R F' R
780. 2.77 F U' F2 R U F2 R2 F' R' U
781. 2.88 R2 F' U R' F2 R F2 R' U'
782. 2.66 U' R U F U' F2 R F2 R U
783. 3.41 R' F R' F R2 U2 F' U' R'
784. 2.82 U' F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
785. 2.75 R U2 F U' F R' F2 U R'
786. 2.04 R' F U' F' R U F2
787. 3.91 U R U2 F2 R' F' U2 F R2
788. 1.78 F2 U2 R2 U F' R U' R' U'
789. 3.10 F R U' R U' F U2
790. 3.44 R' U R F R2 F R2 U2
791. 2.90 U F2 U R U R2 F R'
792. 3.75 R U2 F2 U' F U' F2 R F
793. 3.85 F' R' F R2 F U2 R' F' U2
794. 2.87 F' R' F R2 F U F' U
795. 2.48 R F U' R2 F R2 F U R2 U'
796. 3.07 R' F' R F2 R' F' U F2 R' U'
797. 3.69 F U2 F' R F' R' U F U
798. 3.12 R' U' F R U' R U' F'
799. 2.36 F2 R' U F' R F2 R F' U'
800. 2.82 F2 R2 F U' F2 U' R2 F' U'
801. 3.98 R' U' F' R2 U2 R' F
802. 3.07 R F R F' U2 R U' F'
803. 2.55 U' R U R' F2 R F R2 U'
804. 2.67 U' F2 U F' R' F U2 F2
805. 3.62 F' U2 R2 U F' U F U' R U'
806. 2.58 F2 R' F2 R F R2 F' U'
807. 3.36 U2 R U R2 U R F' U
808. 3.28 U R' U R2 F' U F' R' F U'
809. 2.89 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' R' U R2
810. 2.46 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R F2 U
811. 2.10 R2 F2 U2 R' F U F
812. 2.98 F' U2 F U2 R' F R' U R U'
813. 1.48 U R' U R2 U' R2 U R
814. 2.74 R' F' R2 F U R2 U R F
815. 3.07 R' U F2 U' R F' R' F R
816. 2.68 U R' U2 R F U2 R2 F2 R'
817. 2.07 U2 F2 R' F R2 F' R F'
818. 2.87 U R' F2 R F' U R2 U
819. 3.54 F' R' F2 U R2 U F R2
820. 2.90 U2 R F' R' U F2 U' F2 U'
821. 1.12 R U2 R' U2 R
822. 2.64 F2 R U F U R' U2 R U
823. 3.63 F U2 R U F2 R' F2 R' U'
824. 2.94 F' R2 F U' R F' R2 F' R
825. 2.40 U' F' U' F U' R' F2 R2 U'
826. 3.03 R2 F2 R' U R U' F2 U2
827. 3.06 F R U' R2 U2 R' F2
828. 2.22 U2 F' U2 F U2 R U2
829. 3.05 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2
830. 2.79 U R2 F U F2 R' F U
831. 2.91 R2 F' R U2 F2 U' F2 U' R'
832. 2.73 F' R U2 R F U' F
833. 3.64 F R2 F U' F' U' R2 U2 R' F'
834. 2.89 F2 U F2 U' F U R' F U
835. 2.13 F R2 U F R2 U' F' U2
836. 2.59 R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R
837. 2.51 R' F U2 F2 U' R2 U' R F'
838. 3.20 R2 U' F U R U' F2 U2
839. 2.94 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' R F' U'
840. 2.52 U R' F2 R U2 F R2 F2 U
841. 2.50 F2 R F2 R' F2 U F2 U2 R
842. 4.83 U' F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U2
843. 3.44 R F' R F2 U2 F' R2 F
844. 2.74 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F U' R'
845. 2.17 R' F R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' R2
846. 2.92 U2 R' F2 U R U R2 F' R'
847. 3.08 R U' F R' U2 R' F U' R'
848. 2.63 U2 R F' R F2 R2 U2
849. 3.33 R U' F' R F2 U' R' F U' R2
850. 2.72 R' F2 R' F' U2 F' R F' R' U'
851. 3.14 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F'
852. 3.33 F2 U2 F U2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U'
853. 4.01 R' U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U
854. 3.24 U' F U2 R F' U R U2
855. 3.32 U' R2 F U2 F R2 U' R'
856. 3.20 F U R U' R2 U F' U'
857. 1.68 F2 R U F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U
858. 2.97 U F' R U R' U2 R F'
859. 3.39 F2 U' R U' F' R F' R2
860. 3.14 U2 R U F' U2 F2 R U' F' U'
861. 3.40 U' R2 U F' U R2 F2 U'
862. 3.04 F' U2 F' R' F2 U F2 U F
863. 2.56 U2 F' R2 U F' R2 U2
864. 2.88 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U'
865. 3.19 U F U' F2 R2 U' F U' R U
866. 3.38 R' U R2 F U2 F2 U' R2
867. 2.77 U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U R2
868. 3.39 F2 U' R U R F2 R2 U2
869. 2.97 F U' R2 F' R U2 R U F'
870. 2.73 F' U2 F R' F U' F2 U F2
871. 3.03 R F2 U' F2 U R F2 U' F2 R'
872. 2.69 F' U' F2 U R2 F R2 U'
873. 2.65 U R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U' R'
874. 2.11 R U2 R' F2 R F2 R F2
875. 3.15 U2 R2 F' R U' R U R'
876. 3.02 R2 U' F U' F R F' R' U'
877. 3.15 F2 R F2 R F' U2 R' F'
878. 1.53 R F U F' U2 F U2
879. 3.09 U F' U2 F2 U' F R2 F2 R'
880. 2.88 U F' R' U R2 U' R2 U'
881. 2.78 R U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U R
882. 3.28 U R2 U' R U F' U R2 U
883. 2.43 U F U2 R F' R2 U2 F' U'
884. 2.89 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U' R
885. 3.12 U2 F2 U F' R U' R' U'
886. 2.69 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U R' U2 R U2
887. 3.09 R2 U R U2 R2 F2 U' R2
888. 3.24 F2 R' U F2 U' R U2 R'
889. 3.52 U R2 F' U2 F U' R U R2
890. 1.84 U R F' R' U F' U F2 U'
891. 2.94 U2 F R F2 U F' U R2 F2 U'
892. 3.36 F U2 F U' F U' R' U2
893. 3.07 R2 F2 U' F R F' R2 U F U
894. 3.39 R F2 R F U F U' R' U'
895. 3.16 R' U' F2 R2 U2 F' R F' U'
896. 2.82 U' R U2 R' F R' F' R F2
897. 2.75 R2 F' U R' U2 F R' U2
898. 2.91 F R2 U F' U' F U' F' U'
899. 2.67 F U2 F' R' U R' U F2 U'
900. 1.94 R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 R2 U2
901. 3.44 U' R2 U F' U' F' R U2 F2 U'
902. 3.16 R F' R' F' R' U2 R2 U' R2
903. 2.26 R' U F' U R' U' F2 R' U2
904. 3.08 U F R' F U' F U' F' R2
905. 3.85 R2 U' F R' U F' R2 F' U'
906. 2.55 R U2 F' U R2 U' R U' R2 U'
907. 2.79 F U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2
908. 2.78 R F' U2 F R F' R F2 R' U'
909. 3.25 R U F2 R' U' F U2 R' F' U'
910. 3.20 F2 U F U2 R U R' U
911. 2.83 U2 F R2 F' R2 U F'
912. 2.90 U2 R F R2 F' R U F2 R'
913. 3.71 R' F U' F R' U' R' U
914. (12.56) U F2 U' F2 R2 U F U2 R
915. 2.58 U R2 U' R' F2 U F U2 F2 U'
916. 2.29 R U' R2 U R2 U F2 U' R2
917. 3.19 R' F R' F2 U F2 U' F'
918. 2.53 U' R2 U R' F U' F U R
919. 2.68 F2 U R' F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
920. 2.34 F' R2 F' R2 F' U F2 U'
921. 3.33 F' U' R F' U2 F2 R2 U'
922. 1.32 R' U2 R F' R2 U
923. 2.41 R F U' R' F2 U R' U R'
924. 3.78 F' U2 R2 U R2 F' R2
925. 3.16 U2 R F' R F R' F U2
926. 2.61 F2 R' F' R F2 U' R2 F' U'
927. 3.10 U2 F U F' U R F2 U2 R' U
928. 2.99 F' R2 F' U R' U2 F R' F2
929. 3.03 F' U F' R U' R' F2 R2
930. 2.93 U F' R U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U'
931. 3.26 U' F2 R U R2 U R' U F' U2
932. 2.82 F' U F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2
933. 3.69 F R2 F R' F2 R F2 R'
934. 2.97 F' U F' R' U F' R U R
935. 3.12 U R U' R' U2 R F' R U'
936. 2.39 R2 F' R U' R' F' U
937. 4.01 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F U2 R' F
938. 2.58 R' U' R2 U R' F U2 F2 R'
939. 2.49 U2 F' R F2 U2 R' U' R U'
940. 2.90 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' U' F U2
941. 2.86 U F2 R2 U' F' U' F U2 R2
942. 2.49 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U F' U
943. 2.82 U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 R' U
944. 2.63 F2 R U F2 R' U2 R U2 R'
945. 4.29 U R2 U F' R2 U' F R'
946. 2.05 F2 R2 F R' U2 F R2
947. 2.92 U' R' F U2 R2 F' R' F' U
948. 3.16 U R2 U' F' R U2 F'
949. 2.90 U2 F U' F U' R' U2 R2 F2
950. 2.41 U F R2 F2 U' F' R' F2
951. 3.18 R F' R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' U'
952. 3.05 U F R F2 R2 U2 F' U'
953. 2.59 U2 F R' F' U2 F R' F2 R'
954. 2.74 F R' F R2 U' R F R'
955. 2.29 R F' U2 F' R F' R' F U'
956. 2.78 F U2 R' F R F R U2 R2
957. 2.38 R' F U R U' R2 U F' U2
958. 2.76 R2 F R' F R2 U' R F R' U'
959. 2.46 U2 F' R F2 R2 U R' U' R
960. 4.03 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U R2 U R2
961. 2.44 R F' R' F R U F' U' R
962. 2.32 F' R U2 F U F R U' R2
963. 2.28 R U2 F2 R U R2 U'
964. 3.23 F' R' U2 F R' U' R U2 R
965. 3.00 F' U F2 U' F2 R' U F'
966. 3.06 R2 F' U' F2 R F' U2 R2 F2 U'
967. 2.19 F2 U2 F' R U2 R' U2 F U2
968. 2.54 R U2 R F' U R' F' R U
969. 2.85 U2 F' U2 F' U R2 F' R
970. 2.40 R2 F2 R' F U' F R2 F' R2 U2
971. 2.55 U2 F2 U R F2 U' F U' R2
972. 2.90 F' U2 R2 F U F U' F
973. 2.97 F2 U2 F U' F R' U2 R' U2
974. 2.81 F R U' F2 U R F' U2
975. 2.28 U R F R2 F R' F2 U' R'
976. 2.88 R' U2 R F' R2 F' R' U2 F'
977. 2.38 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R'
978. 3.73 R' U2 R' F' U2 R U2 R2
979. 2.80 R2 F' R F R' F U' F' R'
980. 3.01 U R2 F2 U R2 U F R F2 U'
981. 1.96 F U' R2 F' R' F' U2
982. 2.22 F R2 U F U F U' R2 U
983. 2.18 F2 U' F R' U2 F
984. 2.67 U F2 R U F R2 U' R2
985. 2.53 F U F U' R F U'
986. 2.75 U2 R' F U2 F2 R' F' U2
987. 2.18 U' R2 U2 R' F U' F2 U F'
988. 2.98 F' U R' U' R U' F
989. 3.03 R U' F U R' F U R2 U'
990. 2.89 U' R2 F R U' R2 U' R' F2 U2
991. 2.64 U2 R F U R2 F2 U F' U2
992. 2.45 F' U2 R' U F U2 R' F2 R'
993. 3.24 R2 U' F R2 F' R2 U
994. 3.07 F R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R
995. 2.37 R2 U R2 F' R' U F R' U2
996. 3.00 U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R U'
997. 2.05 F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F2
998. 2.38 F' U2 F U' R2 F R U2 F2 U'
999. 3.08 U' R2 U F' R U' R2 U2 F
1000. 3.18 F U2 R F' R U2 R U' F2


----------



## Escher (May 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> So predictably my comp crashed before I posted everything, I'm actually surprised I made it through the whole average. So all I have is the giant list of times and scrambles. I think the best avg12 (2.37) falls somewhere between 600-750 and the best avg100 (2.81) is in the last 150 somewhere.



<3 you Woneykins.
I need to do one of these sometime


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> So predictably my comp crashed before I posted everything, I'm actually surprised I made it through the whole average. So all I have is the giant list of times and scrambles. I think the best avg12 (2.37) falls somewhere between 600-750 and the best avg100 (2.81) is in the last 150 somewhere.



best time: 0.67
worst time: 12.56

best avg5: 2.097 (σ = 0.43)
1.50, (2.68), 2.32, 2.47, (1.12)

best avg12: 2.375 (σ = 0.36)
1.50, 2.68, 2.32, 2.47, (1.12), (2.94), 2.49, 2.59, 1.94, 2.40, 2.73, 2.63

best avg100: 2.812 (σ = 0.47)
2.67, 1.94, 3.44, 3.16, 2.26, 3.08, 3.85, 2.55, 2.79, 2.78, 3.25, 3.20, 2.83, 2.90, 3.71, (12.56), 2.58, 2.29, 3.19, 2.53, 2.68, 2.34, 3.33, (1.32), 2.41, 3.78, 3.16, 2.61, 3.10, 2.99, 3.03, 2.93, 3.26, 2.82, 3.69, 2.97, 3.12, 2.39, 4.01, 2.58, 2.49, 2.90, 2.86, 2.49, 2.82, 2.63, 4.29, 2.05, 2.92, 3.16, 2.90, 2.41, 3.18, 3.05, 2.59, 2.74, 2.29, 2.78, 2.38, 2.76, 2.46, 4.03, 2.44, 2.32, 2.28, 3.23, 3.00, 3.06, 2.19, 2.54, 2.85, 2.40, 2.55, 2.90, 2.97, 2.81, 2.28, 2.88, 2.38, 3.73, 2.80, 3.01, 1.96, 2.22, 2.18, 2.67, 2.53, 2.75, 2.18, 2.98, 3.03, 2.89, 2.64, 2.45, 3.24, 3.07, 2.37, 3.00, 2.05, 2.38

best avg1000: 2.995 (σ = 0.59)
session mean: 3.003


----------



## DavidWoner (May 2, 2010)

<3 qq


----------



## Meisen (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, so, new personal best average of 100. It made me both happy and frustrated:



Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.000

1. 15.440 L' U L D' U' R U L' U2 D2 B U F' R' F R' U' F2 D R2 L2 D' U R2 D
2. 15.738 L F' B2 R D2 R2 U' B' D B L2 B' D2 B L' B F' U2 F' D2 B L2 B R B'
3. 17.227 L' F2 D B2 F' U' R' U F2 D U2 R' F2 B' U B2 U D F2 D' F' U2 F B2 U2
4. 14.682 D2 F2 L' B R B' L2 B' F2 D2 L' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' L' D2 R' F R2 U2 B'
5. 21.029 L' B' R' L' D U F2 D2 R B' F D L D F2 B D' U B' D F' R' F B2 L2
6. 20.277 L2 D' B' F2 U R F' D2 B D U B F R F2 L2 B R2 U L2 F' L' U2 L' B'
7. 15.702 D2 U L2 U' R' F' U D' F R2 U R' B2 L R B2 L2 F R2 F' U B L U B2
8. 17.943 F B' R2 B' F' R F L' U' L2 D2 B2 L B2 L U2 L U2 L' U L2 U L' U2 D
9. 15.033 L2 R2 B2 R' B U B R F' L2 D' U' R2 L U' B' D R2 B' L B2 R' F2 L2 U'
10. 18.480 U' F2 U' R L' U F2 U F2 D' U F' R D U2 B' L U2 F2 L' U B2 U' L' F'
11. 18.341 R U R' B' D' F L' D2 L D2 L' F' U' R L2 D' U L F L R' B2 L2 F2 R2
12. 17.631 D L D2 F2 D' F2 U2 B' F2 U' B2 R B R2 F U' B' U F' R' F R L U F'
13. 18.025 U' B F2 R' U2 R' F' L2 U' L U2 R F2 L2 B' U2 L2 D U2 B' F' R D B2 R2
14. 16.946 L F2 U2 B D R B2 D' R2 F B U L B2 D U2 F' D2 F U' B' D' U F2 D2
15. 17.586 L2 B' L D' R U' B2 R' B2 U' D' F U' B2 F L' R2 D' B' F2 L F2 R B' U2
16. 16.157 L B' U2 B U2 F2 D' B' R' U F2 L B F L' F' D2 B' R2 F' L' F' R B2 R'
17. 19.699 D2 U R F U' F' D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' D R F L2 F2 B' U' D2 L2 D B2 U' L
18. 17.869 R L2 B R D' R2 L D' B R B2 L' D R' F' R2 B' D B2 F2 U' B L D U2
19. 15.854+ R D2 L2 D' B' D' B2 U R' D2 L D2 U' R2 D' R' B2 L' F B2 L B' R F' D
20. 18.484 D2 U' F2 R2 D' B L2 B F' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L' R' B2 R2 L' D2 B' D' F B R
21. 17.943 U' L F B' U D2 F2 L2 U' F B L' B2 L' U L2 U' F' R' L2 B U L' R2 U
22. 19.541 F U2 D L U' L2 U2 R' L F U2 R2 F D L U D2 F2 L R2 U2 R F2 L B'
23. 17.684 U2 B2 F' L F B2 D' L2 F' B' L B U2 F U2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L R2
24. 18.538 U2 L F D2 R U2 R2 U2 F B U L' B2 L F L' F L2 R' B2 R U R' B2 U'
25. 21.084 B' R B2 F L' U' B2 F' D' F' B' D L2 B' F2 D2 R' L2 B' R' U L' F' B2 L'
26. 20.417 B' L2 F' R F B R' D B D2 L' R2 D2 F D' B L R D' B2 U2 D2 F2 U2 D
27. 20.544 R L' F B' R U' F' L' R U2 R D' R' L D U' R2 D L B2 D2 B' D2 F2 B2
28. 17.854 L2 R2 F U F U2 D2 F' D' F' L R2 B' F2 L2 D R' L2 D' U2 B L2 U' B U2
29. 14.913 L2 D R U R F2 U L' B2 U2 D' L R2 D2 U F2 L' F' D' U R' L' F2 B' D'
30. 16.166 F U F2 R2 F2 U2 L F' R2 D2 F R2 F2 B2 L R D2 R2 U L2 D2 U2 B L2 R2
31. 16.667 F D2 L' R' F' U R' B' D2 L F U2 L2 U' D' B' U2 F' L' R2 U' D' B F' L2
32. 14.476 L2 B D2 B' F R' B' L2 B R F' D' F' U' D R D' F B' D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F
33. 21.029 B' D2 R' B2 D2 R' L2 B2 F' D F D' R F B' U2 R' D' U' L F2 D2 L U B'
34. 20.743 R2 D B U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L F D2 L2 F2 R' L' D R' D' F' D L' B' F R2
35. 18.697 D F' U' D' L2 U F2 B' U' F L B' U D2 B' R U2 D R2 L2 B U B2 F2 L
36. 15.931 D U R2 L2 F B' R D' F2 U' B' U2 R2 D2 F' R' U' F R' U' D B' U2 B F'
37. 17.189 D' U' F2 R' U R2 U R' U F2 B2 R2 L U2 R L B L2 F B' U L F' R2 U2
38. 16.168 F2 U' R2 B' D B2 D U2 B' U R' L D' B' L F' D' R B2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B R2
39. 16.897 U' L R D R2 L' F' L2 R D2 R' B U' F2 D2 R2 F' R2 L B2 L' U F' D2 F
40. 18.546 R2 U' L2 U L2 B L D F B' U2 D2 L2 U R F2 L' U2 F' B' L R2 B2 U B
41. 19.696 U D R' L' F2 D U' F R' U B L2 B2 L U D' L B U2 L2 U2 D2 B' R U2
42. 17.246 D' F' R' U2 B2 L' D2 B' R' B L2 B R L2 F D' L2 B2 D' R L2 D' L' D2 L
43. 18.840 L' F D2 U2 F2 U' R' L2 U D' F' D F' D U' L2 R2 U2 R' B' F2 R F' L B
44. 18.824 B2 F L' B2 L' B F2 D2 R F D B2 D' L2 F D B' F' R' L D2 B2 D2 U F
45. 18.064 R L2 F' R2 U' D2 R' F B' U' F' B D' U L2 R' D' F2 L2 B2 F D2 U2 B' L2
46. 18.883 R U2 R L2 D' U F2 B' L U' R' D2 L' U D' B' F R2 B' F U' F2 D2 F D2
47. 15.426 U2 F' R' L2 B' D L2 D' U2 R L' D2 R2 L' U' R2 F' R' D2 U R2 F2 U2 F L2
48. 16.625 F2 B U2 B' F2 R2 B2 F L B F D2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 F' L F' D' U' B2 U2 L
49. 17.818 B L' D2 L' B F' U' L2 F U' L2 B2 L' R' F2 U F2 B2 U2 R L F L U' D
50. (24.569) L B' R' D2 F B R' F' U' F2 L' R' B U' F2 B' R F' B L2 D' L R2 B D
51. 17.589 F2 B R U2 R2 F B D2 U' F L2 U L' U' R' B' D2 B' R D' U F' U R' D2
52. 18.222 U' D2 R U2 R2 U2 B' U B2 D2 R B2 U D2 R U' D B' L' U2 B2 F' L R2 F
53. 23.652 B U' L R' F' L' R F2 L' U' F2 U' R2 L2 U B' R2 B L2 F L2 F' U' R2 B'
54. 19.745 L2 F' B' U2 R' D L' F2 D' U R L U' D' R B' F2 R2 D2 U L' R U2 L' B
55. 19.134 F' U F' B U R2 U2 D B D2 F' R L2 D' L' U B U2 R F' R' U' R U' D
56. 17.183 B F R' B' U' B2 F' L2 B' U2 B' R B2 L D L' R' B' F' R L2 F R' B D2
57. 18.444 F2 R U L2 R' B F' D' U B2 F2 L' D2 U' F L F' D L D L R U B R
58. 16.509 B' L' R F L2 U2 R' D2 B' R2 U' L2 U' L' F' R2 U B R2 D2 F U2 B F2 R
59. 18.286 L F U' B D B F' L D' L2 U' F U R' L F' L' D' B2 R' D' U' B R2 L2
60. 18.519 B' D2 F' L2 U' R D U' F' R U' L2 U2 D' B' D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L F' D B2
61. 16.944 R' L D2 U' F2 U' B R B2 L2 R2 U' B L' D U' R L2 F' L B2 D R F' U2
62. 18.953 R L' U' D R U' B2 L' B' D' B' D' U' F' L R2 D B2 L' R2 U' D' F' B' D'
63. 19.728 B U' L U2 L' R2 U2 D B U2 L2 D' F' R' D' U B' U L' D' F' D B2 U L
64. 17.322 D R2 U' R' D F' U2 B U L' R' B R F D' U B D2 R2 F' U2 B' R' B2 L2
65. 20.308 U' R B D' U' B2 L B D2 F R' D R U2 B L D2 R' B' R' D' B2 F R2 D'
66. 21.191 F R F R L D' B R2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 U' D' F' R B F' R2 D' U R2 D' L
67. 22.199 L' U2 F2 L' B U D' F' D B' L2 F2 B D' R2 D B2 F R' B D' U' F' D' L'
68. 16.088 U' R2 L2 D F R' F' R2 B D L' F' D F' R' D U L2 U L' D' R D U L2
69. 17.332 U2 B' R L F2 B' U' B U2 R2 L F2 D' L' F' L' F U2 F2 U' F' D' U2 F2 L
70. 18.318 R' L2 D' F2 U2 F' B L B' U2 R2 L2 F' B R2 D U' F' R B' U B R2 B2 U
71. 18.930 R F' B2 D R2 U F L' U' B2 D' R' F' B2 U2 D' L' B2 U2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 F
72. 17.357 U2 B2 R L' D2 U' R B' D' L B D2 F' U L D F2 B2 R' D' U' F' U2 L' B2
73. 16.965 U2 R U B2 F U' F' R D' B' L R' U' F L U2 L' D U R' U2 F' L B R'
74. 16.856 R2 L F2 B' L F R2 L' U' L' R' F R B2 R' F2 R2 B' U' F' L F B' L F'
75. 14.160 F2 B' D2 F2 U' F2 L' B' R' B' U' L2 U2 R L' F' R' B L2 U2 D' B L' F' R
76. 16.368 U F2 R F L F L2 F2 R2 D2 L U' D' F D R' L' U2 B' R2 U2 D F D' B2
77. 20.430 F' D B F R' B2 U2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L F U' R2 D' F' D R L' D2 F'
78. 18.558 D R' B L' F U' D2 F' R2 L B' U F' B' D' R' B D F B L' U F R F
79. 17.837 R B D' R B D2 L' D' F B2 L2 D' R' F2 D' F2 D F' D U2 L2 F2 D' U' F'
80. 18.847 L R2 B' D L' F D' R' U' L R' D' F2 U2 R2 U' L D' L' R' B' L' U' R F'
81. 18.474 U2 R2 U R2 U F R' U R L2 U2 R U L' U' F' B D B2 D' F2 U B R' L2
82. 18.675 R' D R' F' R F2 D2 U2 L U2 R B2 R U' D2 R' L' D2 F2 D' F2 B' U' B' R'
83. 17.479 B' D2 B' U L B2 L' U2 R2 D' R D F2 U' D F2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 L D L2 D2
84. 15.487 B F U' R2 B2 D U' R2 U' F' D' L' B' L2 F' R' B2 R' D U' F' L U' F2 R
85. 16.964 D L' B D' B2 U2 B2 R2 L' U2 B U2 D' B D' U' R2 F' B L U' L' F2 U L2
86. 18.494 F' D2 U2 R' D2 B2 U D' F2 D2 F' D2 U' B2 F R2 L' F B L2 U2 R F R2 U'
87. 21.035+ D' L2 D U' L D' B' U2 R2 L' U' B2 L U' L' F' U' F' B U2 F U F2 D2 R
88. 18.275 D L2 F' R' B2 R' F2 B U D' L F2 L2 U' F L2 U2 B R F2 D B R' F2 L'
89. 19.180 D2 U' R2 F2 B L' F2 B2 D2 R' D' R D' F' U' B R D' F2 U2 F' B' R2 D' R
90. 17.841 B2 R' F' U2 R D' U2 L' B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 U' F U' L B R2 D' B' F2 R'
91. 17.994 R' B D2 L2 U' L2 B R U' F2 D2 F2 U' L U F' D' R2 L2 B U F L D' U2
92. 16.459 F U2 D2 L B' L' R B2 U2 D F2 L R' B' F2 D' L2 F U2 B D2 F' U' L' F
93. 21.449 B L2 D2 L' F L' R U' D' L U R L D2 L2 B D' B D U F2 L2 B D2 B2
94. 15.535 L R2 F U2 B2 D' R' B F L2 B' R' L' U R L2 F L' D2 U' R2 F' U2 F' B2
95. 17.372 B D U2 R L' D U2 L U' D L D U2 R' F B' R2 B U' R' B' F D L2 D'
96. 15.559 R D' B F D R' B' R2 B' D L2 D' F2 B2 L R D2 R' D2 F2 B L2 F B U2
97. 18.712 U F' L' F2 B2 U B2 D2 U B D R F' D' U B2 F' D' F' L2 D B R2 F2 D
98. 19.385 B' F L D2 L F' U F L F2 B2 L2 R F D R B L' F B' L U2 L R2 B2
99. 17.072 D' R B F U2 D2 R' F' L' D' L B F2 U L' U' L' F2 L2 F L' F R U F
100. (13.548) B' U' F2 L' U' L U2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 F' D B2 R' F2 D' R' F L2 U2 R2 U D


My old average was 18.545, so quite an improvement, but still.....

I was close to 18 when i came to 100 solves, so i rolled, and rolled, but i never got a better average of 100 than the one i posted above. My session average on the other hand was sub 18  Weird things


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

12.345 3x3 single


----------



## Shortey (May 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 12.345 3x3 single



Haha. Nice. 

My accomplishment: 11.19 avg5 on camera. The downside; I can't get it on my computer. =(


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 3, 2010)

Sub-22, I'm getting more & more of these.

Average of 5: 21.93
1. (20.00) U' F' U2 L' D U2 L B2 F2 L' D U L D2 U B2 L2 F2 R F D2 F U R L2 
2. 23.90 U L' B' F' L' D L D U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 F B U' D2 B D' L2 F' B D 
3. (25.90) U D F L2 R D2 R2 L2 B F L U2 L' R' U2 D2 R' U' F2 R U' B2 F' D2 F 
4. 20.44 F R' D' B U2 L2 U' R' B' U' L2 B' U D' B' R B2 L2 F2 B' R2 U L B2 F 
5. 21.46 L D2 B R2 L' B2 F U' R D2 B' D2 R' L F L B' F D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D


----------



## IamWEB (May 3, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> 2x2x2 average of 12:
> current avg12: 11.29 (σ = 2.05)
> *8.72,* 1.50, 12.45, 11.20+, 11.88, 7.32, 13.44, 11.96, 18.66, 9.47, 12.35, 14.17
> Not really PB but i wanted to show the sub 2.On the sub-2 one layer was done and it was a sune PBL skip.


----------



## ianini (May 3, 2010)

Square-1:

Average: 28.21
Individual Times:
1.	26.74	(0,-1) (0,1) (3,3) (0,4) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (1,0) (1,0) (5,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (3,4) (0,2) (4,4) (0,3) (0,5) (-4,0) (-4,0)
2.	26.74	(0,5) (0,-3) (-5,4) (-3,3) (-1,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-1,5) (6,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (4,0) (2,0) (0,2) (6,4)
3.	25.17	(0,5) (3,-3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (2,1) (0,4) (2,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,4) (2,4) (2,2) (-2,2)
4.	30.66	(0,5) (4,-3) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,4) (-4,2) (4,4) (5,2) (0,3) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,4) (-4,5) (0,2) (4,5)
5.	27.99	(0,-3) (3,0) (-5,3) (0,5) (0,5) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (1,4) (2,4) (-2,0) (-3,2) (0,3) (-5,1) (6,0) (0,5)
6.	28.34	(3,6) (-3,0) (4,3) (-4,2) (6,4) (0,3) (3,2) (-2,2) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-2,0) (-4,4) (6,0)
7.	25.78	(4,-4) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,2) (3,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (0,5) (3,0)
8.	32.47	(0,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (3,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-2,5) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,5) (0,1) (0,5) (2,0) (3,0) (6,2) (-2,2)
9.	(37.98)	(0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (2,5) (4,4) (6,2) (-3,0) (3,0) (-3,4) (0,5) (6,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,3)
10.	21.18	(-5,5) (0,6) (3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (1,5) (2,0) (5,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (6,1) (6,3) (0,2) (0,5) (6,0)
11.	34.15	(0,3) (3,0) (-5,3) (3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (2,3) (6,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (-3,2) (2,2) (-2,0) (-1,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,2)
12.	(17.39)	(6,2) (3,-3) (-3,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-1,4) (2,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (-4,4) (-1,4) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-4,2)


I like improvement.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 3, 2010)

First OH sub-1 finally! Got to many 1.01.xy 0.o And it's a sub-50 non-lucky  48.82 :O

I love OH E perm!


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

ianini said:


> Square-1:
> 
> Average: 28.21
> Individual Times:
> ...



Damn you're improving fast...I should start practicing


----------



## ianini (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Square-1:
> ...



Thanks, and yes you should. I'm learning some crucial/needed EP's right now so I might catch up. But Square-1 is the only puzzle I've been solving for the past 4 days though. xD


----------



## joey (May 3, 2010)

7.017..
full step.

Kir saw.
It's 2:41am too


----------



## guitardude7241 (May 3, 2010)

avg of 50: 14.72


Spoiler



Average: 14.72
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 10.92
Worst Time: 17.27
Individual Times:
1.	14.31	L2 R' D2 U2 L R D' U' L B2 R' B' F' U' F L' R D F2 D2 U' B2 F L F'
2.	14.53	R' D B2 F2 L' B' F D2 U B' F2 L R2 F' D' R F2 L B F D2 U B F U
3.	13.38	B2 D2 F2 D' F' D B F2 R B2 F' D F' R2 B2 U2 L R' B L F' D2 R' B2 F2
4.	(10.92)	B2 D2 U' F D' F' L2 R2 U' L' R' B' F2 U L R2 U' L2 D' F R2 D F' L R
5.	16.66	B L' R' D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 D' F2 D' L R2 F' R' U B2 D2 R2 D2
6.	(17.27)	B2 D2 U' L2 D L' R' D' L' U2 L R F R' U' L R U R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L' R
7.	12.72	B R' B F' L' R' U' L2 D' F' L R2 D2 U L' D2 R' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 U B' F'
8.	14.39	L F L R' B D2 U2 L2 R' D F2 L R D2 U2 R D2 U2 L2 R2 B R' D' U B'
9.	14.85	L' R2 F' D F' D2 U' L' R2 B' F' D2 U F2 U' B' F D2 R U' L2 R D2 U2 B'
10.	14.90	B' F D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F' R' B' L2 R D' F U F' L' B F L2 R2 B F' L
11.	12.26	B' L2 B2 D F U F L B2 F' L' R B' F L' D' B F U' B2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2
12.	14.04	L2 R' D' F D' R' D' U' F' L R B2 F2 L R' D' U B' U B' D U' R2 D U2
13.	15.96	F' U F' U B2 R' F' R D' L B2 D2 U' R' F L2 D U' L' D U L R' D' R
14.	14.98	D L R' D' U L R2 U2 L B' F' D' U' L F D R2 F' R' B F2 U' F2 L' D2
15.	14.26	D U B F2 R F2 U B2 R' F D U R' B F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L' R'
16.	11.83	L2 D2 B' F' U' B' D' U' B' F2 L R B2 F D2 R B D2 U2 F L D R B2 U'
17.	13.65	L2 U L' R2 F D L' F2 L' U' L' R' U R2 U' R2 D2 U F D2 U' L2 D F L
18.	13.22	U R' F' L R F L2 D U B' L R2 D' L2 B L' U' B' U' B F' D' U L2 R2
19.	15.99	D U B L2 R D' U2 B2 D' B2 F U2 F2 U2 L' R' F' R U' F U' R D U R'
20.	16.58	D2 U B2 F' U' L' R B' F2 U L U' B L D B' L R2 B F' L' R D B' F2
21.	12.64	R2 B2 F D F' D2 U' L F' L D L F L2 B D2 U' R2 F' U2 B2 F' L' U2 B'
22.	13.57	U L' F' L' U2 L2 F R' U B F D' F L R' B2 F' L' D' F D' U2 L' R B'
23.	15.62	F' R2 D' U2 F' D' U' B F' L' R D' U' B' F2 D2 U' R2 B' D' B2 L2 D2 U' F2
24.	14.55	L' U2 B F D U2 R2 U R D' R2 D2 U L' B' F' U' L' R2 U' R' B L' U2 L'
25.	15.97	R2 U L' D2 U F' L' U' R' F2 L' R U2 L' B2 F U R' B' L R F' D R' B2
26.	13.70	L' R' B2 F' D B' R' D U' R2 F2 U L R' F U L2 R B L U2 F' R2 D' L2
27.	15.29	D2 U B R D' L F2 D F L2 F2 D B' F L2 B F D' L' R' B' F2 U' B2 L'
28.	15.00	B' D F' U' B2 F R F2 L2 F' U R' D2 B' L R' B' D2 R2 D2 B D' B' F' L
29.	14.07	L' B' F' L D U B R2 U' R' U' L' F R2 B L' U L B2 D2 U' F U2 F' D
30.	15.12	B F2 D' L D' U B2 U F' L' D' F2 L' R U2 L U2 L B2 F' L2 R' B U2 L'
31.	14.58	R2 F L2 R U L R D' U2 L D L2 R U L2 D2 L2 B2 L' R' U L' D U2 R2
32.	16.09	R F' D' U R D' B' F' D U' B2 R B D2 U2 L F' D' B F' U2 B U2 R' B
33.	15.60	D' U B' U2 F' R2 B2 F2 L D' U' B U B' L2 B F' U2 R' D2 L' D' U2 L2 U2
34.	14.42	U2 B2 U F L' R2 D2 U F2 L' B2 F2 R F D' L' R' B L B' L U L2 B2 F'
35.	15.94	D2 U' B2 F' D U B' L' U2 L' D2 B2 F D' F' U L' R F R D' B L' D U
36.	14.36	L U2 L R U B2 D' R D2 R U2 B2 F2 U' B U R' B2 L' U' F' D R D2 F2
37.	16.04	L2 R2 F' D L2 R' B L B2 F L U2 B2 L' R2 B' F' L2 R2 B2 D U L B' D
38.	14.04	D U' B2 F' R' F' L R B' F' D2 R' B' D2 F2 L2 B D L D2 F' D' U' F2 R2
39.	16.57	L R2 D U F' U' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' D U' B F D2 L R F D L F2 R2 U2
40.	14.58	B2 L' R2 B2 F D F D2 U2 B F D' F' D' R B R2 F' R2 F' D2 U L' R U'
41.	15.35	L' U2 L R' D2 L2 R2 B2 L' B D L' D L2 R D' B2 F2 U F' L2 R2 D F2 L
42.	16.44	U F D B' D2 L' R' D' U' L D2 U B2 F2 D2 R D' U2 F U' F' R' U F L
43.	16.80	L2 R B2 L2 R' D2 L2 R' F2 L2 R2 U2 R F D' U' B' F2 L' R B' F R2 B2 F
44.	13.22	B F L' R U F' D U' F' L' B2 F' D2 U2 B2 D B L R D' U L2 B2 F' L
45.	13.51	U2 F' D U B R D U2 B' F2 R B L2 B' F D2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 U' B L2 R
46.	14.48	L2 R' B2 L' R' B' D2 F2 R' F L2 U' B2 F' D2 L R2 U' R B2 F' D' L' R U
47.	14.37	L2 U B' F D' U F L' R D U F2 U' L' R' D U' L R B2 F D2 L R' B'
48.	15.35	D' L' R2 D B2 U R' D2 L2 D' U2 F R' D2 U2 R2 B F R' F D' U' L2 B2 F2
49.	13.72	F' D F' L' D2 U2 F2 D' B F2 D R2 D2 U2 L' R2 D' L' R F D' U L' B2 F'
50.	17.22	L' B F2 D U' L R U2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L U' L' R' D' R B' F U2 B' L B2



avg of 12 13.93, non pb


Spoiler



Average: 13.93
Standard Deviation: 0.90
Best Time: 11.83
Worst Time: 15.96
Individual Times:
1.	12.72	B R' B F' L' R' U' L2 D' F' L R2 D2 U L' D2 R' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 U B' F'
2.	14.39	L F L R' B D2 U2 L2 R' D F2 L R D2 U2 R D2 U2 L2 R2 B R' D' U B'
3.	14.85	L' R2 F' D F' D2 U' L' R2 B' F' D2 U F2 U' B' F D2 R U' L2 R D2 U2 B'
4.	14.90	B' F D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F' R' B' L2 R D' F U F' L' B F L2 R2 B F' L
5.	12.26	B' L2 B2 D F U F L B2 F' L' R B' F L' D' B F U' B2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2
6.	14.04	L2 R' D' F D' R' D' U' F' L R B2 F2 L R' D' U B' U B' D U' R2 D U2
7.	(15.96)	F' U F' U B2 R' F' R D' L B2 D2 U' R' F L2 D U' L' D U L R' D' R
8.	14.98	D L R' D' U L R2 U2 L B' F' D' U' L F D R2 F' R' B F2 U' F2 L' D2
9.	14.26	D U B F2 R F2 U B2 R' F D U R' B F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L' R'
10.	(11.83)	L2 D2 B' F' U' B' D' U' B' F2 L R B2 F D2 R B D2 U2 F L D R B2 U'
11.	13.65	L2 U L' R2 F D L' F2 L' U' L' R' U R2 U' R2 D2 U F D2 U' L2 D F L
12.	13.22	U R' F' L R F L2 D U B' L R2 D' L2 B L' U' B' U' B F' D' U L2 R2


----------



## ZamHalen (May 3, 2010)

PB average of 5 and sub 24 average of 12:
Best Average of 12: 23.56
Best Average of 5: 21.40
Best Time: 18.63
Worst Time: 28.76
Standard Deviation: 1.9 (8.2%)

1. 25.76+ D B F R' F' U' F' U L2 U L' D R' U2 L U2 D2 R' D2 R F' B' U' R2 B' 
2. 23.95 U F2 B U L' F2 B L D' F' R2 U B2 D2 B L' D2 U2 F2 R B R F B' D2 
3. 22.49 U F2 U2 F2 D R2 L F2 R2 F2 U D F' R2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F R2 U L B2 
4. 27.29 D' L' D2 B U' B F2 D R' U F2 U2 F' B2 R2 B2 R' U' R' B' D' U2 B F2 D2 
5. 20.91 U F' L2 B D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' F R2 B2 D U L D' U L F' R2 F2 R2 F2 
6. (18.63) B' L2 R B' U R B U2 F U' D2 F' D' R2 B L2 F U' L F2 L' R F' L U' 
7. 20.81 F L2 R' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D' R' L2 D' R2 U' R' L2 F2 R' F2 U' L2 B2 U L' B 
8. 22.83 R2 B2 D' B2 L F' D' U' L B' F' U2 B' F' D' U2 R F2 D B L' F R F L 
9. (28.76) L2 U' F2 L2 D' L F2 L D2 B L' B' F2 R' F2 R2 D' L F' U B F' R F2 R 
10. 22.69 U' D' B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' L' F' B2 L2 F R' B' D U2 F D R' L B' D2 L F' 
11. 24.57+ D2 U L2 B' L B R D2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 B' R D' F D F2 B' D2 F B2 U2 D' 
12. 24.34 B U' B2 U B R B2 R F2 R2 F2 U B2 F L' R U F B2 L R2 D U' B F


----------



## IamWEB (May 3, 2010)

* I FINISHED CLL!*

WOOOO!!!

I started out learning so fast, then school was getting in the way. 
Then when I had time for cubing it was 3x3x3 3x3x3 3x3x3 2x2 3x3x3 3x3x3...

but after the competition 2 weeks ago I picked things back up and now I'M DONE!

HALLELUJAH PRAISE THE LORD unless you're no Christian!!!!


----------



## Edward (May 3, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> * I FINISHED CLL!*
> 
> WOOOO!!!
> 
> ...



Amen brutha, amen.
2x2 video naow.


----------



## IamWEB (May 3, 2010)

...but first:

13.14 AVERAGE OF 12... FOR THE SUNDAY CONTEST! =D
12.77 avg5 at the end. 

-10.90 nonlucky! WITH AN F PERM!
-11.17 was a pretty crazy scramble. 
-11.95 PLL skip! (no AUF)

ACCOMPLISHMENT.


----------



## ianini (May 3, 2010)

This is scary...

Statistics for 05-02-2010 21:46:04

Average: 23.59
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 20.59
Worst Time: 26.34
Individual Times:
1.	(20.59)	(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-5,3) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (4,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-2,5) (0,2) (6,0) (-5,0) (-4,4) (6,0)
2.	(26.34)	(0,2) (6,6) (-5,1) (0,3) (2,0) (6,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-1,3) (0,1) (6,4) (-4,0) (6,0)
3.	24.45	(0,3) (0,3) (3,2) (-5,4) (-4,5) (6,1) (0,2) (6,5) (0,3) (2,4) (6,4) (2,4) (-2,2) (2,4) (6,4)
4.	23.61	(3,3) (3,3) (0,2) (6,0) (1,0) (1,0) (4,4) (0,2) (4,0) (2,4) (2,0) (-2,2) (0,4) (5,0) (-1,5) (1,1) (5,0)
5.	22.72	(4,0) (-1,6) (-3,3) (3,0) (1,3) (2,0) (-2,1) (-4,0) (-2,0) (3,0) (4,5) (0,2) (4,0) (5,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2)


----------



## Faz (May 3, 2010)

Average of 5: 7.71
1. 7.97 B' U2 B' R' F' L2 R U R U' B2 U' B2 U2 F' U L' B F R L D2 L2 U L' 
2. 7.61 L B F2 D' F2 L' U2 D2 L U L' F D U2 R' F L' D2 U F2 D L R' U2 F' 
3. (7.22) F2 B' U2 R2 F D' R U B2 U' L' F' U L2 R' U2 L' F R' D L' R U' R' B2 
4. 7.57 L' U2 L' U F U2 L D' U2 L' F U' D' L' F D' L2 D' B L' B U' R2 F' D2 
5. (12.27) F' U2 F U D2 F D R2 D' U2 F' R' U F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' 

Just got home from school 

The next solve was a 12 lol.


----------



## aronpm (May 3, 2010)

Wat.


----------



## Tim Major (May 3, 2010)

Faz: that's consistent  4 7s in a row? Wow, I find that more impressive than the average


----------



## Faz (May 3, 2010)

1. 5.52 U' L' D U2 L D2 F U2 B U2 L F L' F2 D L B' D2 R D2 R F' U' D2 L2 
Lol pll skip.


----------



## Tim Major (May 3, 2010)

Ok... do a quick a100 now, you seem to be doing alright today


----------



## Weston (May 3, 2010)

Square-1
21.08, 20.73, 23.85, 24.41, 20.46, 20.19, 30.67, 23.68, 26.97, 24.19, 28.05, 22.16 = 23.56
No sub 20 
I'm not going to let Ian get faster than me so I'm going to start practicing again. This is the second average of 12 I've ever done on square 1. lol


----------



## Forte (May 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> Square-1
> 21.08, 20.73, 23.85, 24.41, 20.46, 20.19, 30.67, 23.68, 26.97, 24.19, 28.05, 22.16 = 23.56
> No sub 20
> I'm not going to let Ian get faster than me so I'm going to start practicing again. This is the second average of 12 I've ever done on square 1. lol



GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zane_C (May 3, 2010)

OH:
number of times: 25/25
best time: 26.51
worst time: 38.67
best avg5: 29.11 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 32.03 (σ = 3.33)
session avg: 33.24 (σ = 3.18)

33.33, 34.74, 37.98, 31.05, 31.24, 31.68, 34.52, 33.21, (26.51), 36.40, 38.50, 27.93, 27.75[PLL skip], 28.57, (38.67), 30.84, 32.88, 34.37, 37.84, 33.28, 35.38, 28.82, 31.30, 35.92, 37.03


----------



## onionhoney (May 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 5.52 U' L' D U2 L D2 F U2 B U2 L F L' F2 D L B' D2 R D2 R F' U' D2 L2
> Lol pll skip.


It is the fastest solve ever in human history, right?


----------



## Toad (May 3, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 5.52 U' L' D U2 L D2 F U2 B U2 L F L' F2 D L B' D2 R D2 R F' U' D2 L2
> ...



Definitely not. Erik has got a 4.70 before (XCross and LL skip) and I wouldn't be surprised if someone else has beaten that...


----------



## onionhoney (May 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> So predictably my comp crashed before I posted everything, I'm actually surprised I made it through the whole average. So all I have is the giant list of times and scrambles. I think the best avg12 (2.37) falls somewhere between 600-750 and the best avg100 (2.81) is in the last 150 somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 So how long did it take in total?


----------



## Zava (May 3, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> onionhoney said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



also Breandan had a 4.7x, maybe .72, or .77, if I remember well it was just a 2xcross


----------



## Zane_C (May 3, 2010)

OH:
number of times: 49/50
session avg: 33.47 (σ = 3.35)
33.33, 34.74, 37.98, 31.05, 31.24, 31.68, 34.52, 33.21, 26.51, 36.40, 38.50, 27.93, 27.75[PLL skip], 28.57, 38.67, 30.84, 32.88, 34.37, 37.84, 33.28, 35.38, 28.82, 31.30, 35.92, 37.03, 34.31, 33.52, (DNF(42.69)), 30.65, 29.02, 32.75, 33.66, (21.03), 31.09, 35.78, 30.47, 39.27, 37.99, 28.02[PLL skip], 33.81, 35.83, 28.93, 31.34, 38.08, 37.90, 34.82, 35.30, 32.35, 34.45, 37.40

21.03 single was full step although I had an accidental x cross which I think counts as lucky right?


----------



## Escher (May 3, 2010)

Zava said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > onionhoney said:
> ...



And Fazzles had a sub 5 with PLL skip, don't remember the time. I think it was a wide anti-sune OLL though xD


----------



## Faz (May 3, 2010)

I don't remember the time either


----------



## whauk (May 3, 2010)

i dont know how i was able to do this:
OH avg of 50: *16.96* (old PB was 17.83)
worst time: 19.99 
best: 11.19 (lucky xcross)
best of 5: 14.xx
best of 12: 16.13


----------



## Meisen (May 3, 2010)

Meisen said:


> Yeah, so, new personal best average of 100. It made me both happy and frustrated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have redeemed myself 

New pb average of 5 and of 100:



Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.770

1. (14.248) F R' L' B2 R L2 B R U2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D R2 F' D2 R' L B' U' F2 L2 U2
2. 14.253 R2 D2 L' F' B' R' L' F' R' D' L' B L' D' U2 R2 D' R' D R' L2 U L' U' F'
3. 15.778 F R' B L D2 R2 D2 F U2 L' U R' U2 F' R2 B L' U2 D L2 U2 F' D F' R
4. (22.012) B D2 L' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' L' U2 F2 D2 L' U' B2 L D' U2 F2 R D2 R' L
5. 14.280 U D2 B F2 R U' F' U' R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 B' L' F'





Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.872

1. 18.124 U F U2 L2 D2 U' R D' B2 D2 F L' R2 U B2 U' F B2 R2 B L' R F' D F
2. 18.440 D' R2 U2 R' L D B U2 L2 U R' U B2 U L2 F U2 F' B L2 U2 L R' F' B
3. 16.920 F' R U' L' U' R2 D B2 F U F B' R U D' F U2 B' D' F' B' U' D R' L
4. 17.372 U2 B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U2 B' D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L B R' U' L' B' D F B R
5. 18.755 B' D R' D' U2 B F' R2 F' D' B2 R L' B' F' D' R B R D2 B2 U R B D'
6. 22.081 R2 L D' L' D R B' L2 F' R' B' U2 L D2 F L' F' U B2 L2 R' B' L F D'
7. 16.723 D' U B F' L R F2 U2 D2 F D' F2 B R' B' F U2 L' R' U2 F2 L' F' B D2
8. 17.569 F' B' L F U L' B D' L D' B' U' D F' L D U' L2 R B' F U2 D L' U
9. 20.738 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R D' B' L U2 R' B2 L2 B' U' B2 R' L D2 B2 R F L U
10. 18.643 R2 D2 B' D B L F' D2 B2 U2 D L R2 U2 B F D2 L D' L2 R' F B2 D' U2
11. 17.548 D' L' U2 L2 F L' B2 L' D R2 U' B' R' L' D2 L R' U' L F B' U' F' B' U'
12. 14.698 B R' D R' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 R' D B2 D U2 L D2 B' F' L2 U' B D B2 U2
13. 16.093 U' R' F' B U' F B U R2 F' R' U2 L' B2 R U R L' U' D2 L D2 F2 L2 D'
14. 16.958 L2 U' L2 R' B F L' F' U' F' U F U F' L2 R' F B' U' R U' F B2 R' U2
15. 16.991 U F2 U' F2 L' D' B D L' D2 B' F2 L R2 F R' D B2 R' L2 F' L' U R' F'
16. 16.895 U D R' D R F U B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 R' U' B F L' F2 U R' F R U R2
17. 19.072 L U' R' U' F2 B2 L F2 D' R U' L R F' D2 B R2 L2 D B D' B F2 R F'
18. 19.461 D' F2 U B' R' F' R' L2 B U D2 R U L2 R B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 R U2 L2 F D
19. 20.364 U' L2 B R' D U' R2 L' B L2 F R' D' U' R L B' L' B2 L D2 L2 R D' U2
20. 17.417 R2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 B D L2 D' U2 B L' R' B' L F' R2 B2 L D2 F D F2 D
21. 16.744 L R F2 R2 D2 F B' L U L' B U' R' F B' L2 R F' U2 L B2 F L' D U
22. 19.087 L B2 D B2 U2 B R' U D2 L B' F R U' B' F' L2 U2 B F D2 F R2 F U'
23. 19.994 B' U' R' D' R F U F L2 U F2 L' D2 F' R2 B U2 B2 R2 L U' R2 L U' L2
24. 14.979 B2 R D' R F2 R L' U L2 F' L2 U2 D' B2 D L2 D F' B2 R' L' F' R L' B'
25. 18.979 F2 B2 D' F L R' F B U R2 F' D U' F' L2 R U2 F U L2 U2 L' B2 D' U2
26. 18.748 L R' D' R D' L' B D' U F B D2 L' B F' R F2 R L F' D' B2 D2 F D
27. 19.260 D R U R' B2 R D2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F2 B' D' F2 B U2 D' L2 D R' F2 R'
28. 18.163 D' L2 R2 D' F B D' L B' R' L2 F2 R' D B2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 B R' F D' R2
29. 14.571 F' D' L2 U' B U L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 U' D' B F2 D L' D R
30. 16.625+ U' D' R' B2 R' F2 R U2 B L2 F' U B2 F' U2 B' L U L2 U L F' D2 L' F'
31. 17.583 U2 D F2 U D' L' F L' F2 R U' D2 B' U D R L D U' F' R B R' L U2
32. 18.690 U2 F2 R' L2 U R2 F U D2 B D U B2 R2 L' U' L' B U L2 R D B2 R2 D
33. 17.292 B U2 L' R' D2 U B F R2 L' D' U B' U L B' D2 L F U2 F2 L2 R U F
34. 19.362 D L2 D2 L D' F' U2 L2 D R2 F2 R' U' B F' R B U' B2 R' U F U2 D' F2
35. 17.102 L R2 F L' U2 B' U R D U2 F U F L2 F D2 B U R' U' R2 F U' F R'
36. 15.344 U R2 D2 U L' F L' U D' L U2 R2 B' U R2 B U L R U D2 L2 B' R' U
37. 15.911 L B' R F' U' B2 F U2 D2 L2 R D L2 F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F' R' L D2 L' D2
38. 19.892 U' F' U' L' U2 D' R' B D F' R L' F2 D F L F R F R2 B D2 F2 D B2
39. 17.623 F' U2 B2 F2 R' D U2 F' R2 F' L2 R D R U' B' L2 U D2 B R2 B D R2 D'
40. 18.880 B F2 D F' L B2 L2 U R2 L B2 F R2 F' L2 D2 L D' R' D' R' D' L2 U L'
41. 19.236 D2 R U R' U' B' L B' R B' L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F L2 D2 F' B' U D2 L2 B
42. 21.211 F D F D L' U2 B' R2 U2 L B D2 B' U' D B' R' D2 L2 F' D U' B2 U B'
43. 17.697 U2 F' R D2 R2 B D F2 L U2 R2 U2 R2 B D' F L F' L2 R B2 R' L2 B2 L2
44. 16.848 F' B R2 D' L2 D F' U2 B' F2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 L' F B' U2 D' R L U' D B'
45. 15.902 F2 U B U2 B2 L2 R' U' L' U2 D' L' F D' R2 D2 F D R2 F' R2 B L2 F B'
46. 18.162 U2 L D2 F2 B D L' B L' B' F2 U2 D2 F D' B R2 U' R2 F U D' L2 U L
47. 15.385 B U B' D2 F2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' L F U L F B2 U2 B2 F' D R F
48. 15.524 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F' D2 B2 D B R' L2 F2 B R F' U2 L U' L U' B' L D' F2
49. 16.756 U2 F' R' D' L U' F' D' U L U2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 D' B2
50. 17.288 U L' F' D F B2 D' B' L U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' F' D' L F U' F' B D' B2
51. 19.339 L' B L' R' F2 B L2 R2 U' R D2 B F' R2 D2 B' L B2 D2 U L2 U D2 F2 U
52. 17.365 B2 R D U' B R U D2 F' U' F' U' R' F' U' L U F U L' F D' F' D2 L2
53. 17.713 U' L2 U' L F' D B U' F U' R' B U2 R' F2 L' R F R' D F' R' D' R B2
54. 18.020 R2 B2 L D R2 L D' U2 B R2 U2 D R' D' U2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D L2 D U'
55. 16.413 F2 U2 D F2 L' D R' B U2 F' U2 B' L D' L' D2 U' R U D' L2 F2 R' B2 U
56. 15.899 L U B' D' L U F L2 U' R2 D2 F' B2 D2 B U2 R' L U' D F' U2 L' B L'
57. 16.898 L2 D U' R F' B2 D2 U2 B L D2 L U F D' L F2 L R' F2 L2 R U2 D' B'
58. 18.061 U2 B2 D' U2 R' U2 D2 B2 F' L2 R2 U R2 D R' U B' F' L2 U R' U' L' U L'
59. 20.330 L2 D2 L B2 R D' L D' B' R U' D F' D U2 L F B L2 U F' D2 U2 F' U2
60. 20.283 B L R U D' F2 D R2 U R2 B F D' R D' F' L R' U R2 B D2 L R' U'
61. 17.208 F D' L U2 R2 D2 L' F L B F2 L F D' R2 L2 U2 R U R' B' R D B L'
62. 16.802 L' F2 B R' B U L B F' L2 D' L' D U L D L' F B' L R' U R L' F'
63. 19.022 R2 U D' L2 D' R2 L' D2 R' U2 F' D U' B F L2 B2 F D' R2 F' D' L R2 B2
64. 16.680 R F' R F2 U2 D B' U' L2 D' U' L' U2 F2 R D B2 R' D2 R' U L2 R F D2
65. (23.579) R' L' U L F' R' L U' F' R U D' F2 D U L2 D B R2 U L' D U2 R B
66. 19.832 U2 B F D L2 D2 B R2 D L2 D' R B' F L' F B' D2 F2 B D U2 B2 D F
67. 18.615 R' L' F U R' D B' R2 B2 D U' B U' B2 R2 D' F D L R' B2 D2 F L F2
68. 20.233 B2 F2 R' U2 B' R2 B' U2 R B' L' B2 R B D2 L2 U L' R B' R2 F2 L2 F2 D'
69. 15.989 F' R2 U L2 U D' B U2 L R2 B D F U2 D2 F' D' U' R2 F2 L' F2 L2 R F
70. 15.603 B U' R B U2 R' D2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 F B L2 U D F L2 B D B2 U2 F2 B
71. 21.833 D F2 R' F' L R B' R2 B' D2 B F2 L2 D B R B2 D U2 R L' U L2 D2 L'
72. 18.333 R D R2 U' D' L2 F' B2 R F2 R U' F' R D U' B R' U' L B F2 L2 B' U
73. 20.556 U' F2 U L U' R2 L2 F D2 R U2 R F' L2 F L2 D2 F D' R2 B U' F2 B2 U
74. 16.729 D' F2 R' U' F R2 L D' L B2 F R2 B F D F' D' R F B L2 B2 L' F U2
75. 17.588 B' D' F2 B R D2 L F2 D' B2 F' R' B2 D2 U' L F B D R2 D2 L U2 B' R'
76. 17.855 D R2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U B R' L U D' B L U' D F L' F L D F
77. 17.636 F B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L R2 F' L' F' R2 B F D2 L' B' D' U2 B2 D R' B' L'
78. 18.119 B' R2 F U2 D R D' B F L D' B' L R' D2 R F2 U' R' D' U L2 R2 U F
79. 20.951 R L' B' F2 R2 L B2 F' U L2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 R2 B' D' B' U2 D2 L2 D2 U' B'
80. (14.248) F R' L' B2 R L2 B R U2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D R2 F' D2 R' L B' U' F2 L2 U2
81. 14.253 R2 D2 L' F' B' R' L' F' R' D' L' B L' D' U2 R2 D' R' D R' L2 U L' U' F'
82. 15.778 F R' B L D2 R2 D2 F U2 L' U R' U2 F' R2 B L' U2 D L2 U2 F' D F' R
83. 22.012 B D2 L' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' L' U2 F2 D2 L' U' B2 L D' U2 F2 R D2 R' L
84. 14.280 U D2 B F2 R U' F' U' R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 B' L' F'
85. 17.988 R' F B R2 L' D' F B' D L U2 B' F' D' U' L D2 B' L' D U B' R L2 U'
86. 14.981 D F2 U' B2 D2 R' L F B2 D2 L R' U' B' L' F2 R B2 R' D2 U B L U' F2
87. 18.604 R' B2 F2 U' L' B U D' R2 L2 D2 L2 U' L' D' U' L2 B L' B F R' D2 F B2
88. 21.137 L' U' L B U B' R B' U R2 U2 L R U L2 B' D2 F D' B' F2 L2 B2 F L2
89. 18.865 R' U2 D' F B L F L' F2 B' R2 L U L' U' F L2 B L' R2 D L2 D B U2
90. 18.925 D F' R' D2 B' F R' F2 U L2 F' R U R' L B' F' D B2 F D2 F' B D L
91. 18.166 R' D B2 L B L2 R2 U' L R' F2 D2 R' U2 F R2 B2 R B U2 F L2 U L D'
92. 17.356 B D B' U' D2 L' B' F L' F2 D U F R' D' F2 B L B2 F U2 L2 R' D' U
93. 16.875 R D2 F2 L' F R D' F R' F D' L2 D L D' B F D2 F' L U' D B' F' L
94. 16.129 B' L U2 D' B2 L' F R L D2 B F R' D2 R' F' U F2 B L F L' D U R2
95. 14.903 B2 U2 B R B R' D U2 R' L U R' F' U F' D U2 R2 B U2 R F2 L2 D F
96. 19.862 R L U D' R L U D' B2 U2 F2 L' D' F L U2 F2 U2 D2 L U' F U' F D'
97. 18.448 L2 D2 U' R' B' R F R L2 D' B2 F' D U' R2 U B2 F L B L F' U2 D2 R
98. 15.794 R' B2 F2 D2 F D2 R U B U B F' U D' R2 D2 F' U R' F2 R F2 L F2 D2
99. 17.994 B R' F' D2 B D R L D' U L' D U' B' D2 U B2 D' F B D2 F' B2 D2 U
100. 19.464 L2 B2 D F2 U' R L' F2 U L U' F' U D' F B U2 B U L2 D' R2 F D U'


EDIT: "Only" 13 sup 20 times. New record for me i think


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



I didn't know about Erik's 4.70, but Breandan's was 4.72, and 'Fazzles' was 4.83


----------



## CubeX (May 3, 2010)

*PB 2x2x2 Single*

1. 2.34 Scramble: R F' U R2 U' R 

Tip: 1. One move OBL (Orient Both Layers)
2. Then PBL... easy 

My cube sucks so, it can easily be sub-2 or even sub-1.


----------



## Shortey (May 3, 2010)

4x4
avg5: 53.84
avg12: 57.76

EDIT: 400th post.


----------



## ianini (May 3, 2010)

Forte said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Square-1
> ...



You'll never beat me!


----------



## joey (May 3, 2010)

ianini said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...



He already has


----------



## Edward (May 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 5: 7.71
> 1. 7.97 B' U2 B' R' F' L2 R U R U' B2 U' B2 U2 F' U L' B F R L D2 L2 U L'
> 2. 7.61 L B F2 D' F2 L' U2 D2 L U L' F D U2 R' F L' D2 U F2 D L R' U2 F'
> 3. (7.22) F2 B' U2 R2 F D' R U B2 U' L' F' U L2 R' U2 L' F R' D L' R U' R' B2
> ...



What in the hell 


Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2010)

lol2x2

Average: 1.60
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 0.67
Worst Time: 2.61
Individual Times:
1.	(2.61)	R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F'
2.	(0.67)	R U F' R2 F
3.	1.22	U' F R U F' U2
4.	1.23	R' F R' U2 F' R' U2 F2
5.	2.34	U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2

Scramble for the 0.67 was R U F' R2 F


----------



## Shortey (May 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> lol
> 
> 2x2 1.60 average of 5
> 
> ...



Why did you remove the scrambles?


----------



## Toad (May 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> lol
> 
> 2x2 1.60 average of 5
> 
> ...



Scrambles and solutions for all of them...?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2010)

Morten said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...



Because I only have the solution for that one which is kind of obvious...

I still have the scrambles if you want them, but I cant find the solutions to the 1.22 and 1.23, the 2.61 and 2.34 were just normal solves (0.67, 1.22, 1.23 were all LL skips )


----------



## Toad (May 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Cool, can I have the scrambles then?


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 1.	(2.61)	R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F'
> 2.	(0.67)	R U F' R2 F
> 3.	1.22	U' F R U F' U2
> 4.	1.23	R' F R' U2 F' R' U2 F2
> 5.	2.34	U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2


lol, ortega
(5.60), (1.77), 2.80, 3.18, 3.60 => 3.19


----------



## ManasijV (May 3, 2010)

I got my 4x4 today 
First solve 2:31.81 DP
I love this puzzle!
EDIT: 1:56.46  No parity


----------



## DavidWoner (May 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 1.	(2.61)	R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F'
> 2.	(0.67)	R U F' R2 F
> 3.	1.22	U' F R U F' U2
> 4.	1.23	R' F R' U2 F' R' U2 F2
> 5.	2.34	U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2



2.05 (z y' R' U2 R' / F R U R' U' R U R' U' F')
0.78 (z2 y R' U2 R U R')
1.38 (z y' F2 R U' R' U' R)
2.31 (x' U L U F L' / R' U' R U L U' R' U) No idea what Ben did here
1.68 (z' R' U' R U' R B2 R2 U)


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2010)

roux is fun

best avg5: 17.53 (σ = 1.90)
14.84, 18.82, 18.93, (24.68), (14.66)

best avg12: 18.36 (σ = 0.90)
18.23, 17.82, (21.33), 17.99, 18.10, 18.23, 18.44, 20.71, 17.40, (15.10), 19.13, 17.58

best avg100: 20.32 (σ = 2.91)
18.23, 22.53, 26.17, 19.78, 19.95, 23.31, (14.64), 23.60, 21.81, 23.30, 22.52, 22.65, 21.42, 22.84, 16.91, 19.68, 17.82, 18.06, 30.50, 18.95, 19.19, 23.86, 20.61, 24.98, 20.28, 19.20, 21.71, 20.34, 19.44, 17.07, 17.54, 22.23, 25.94, 21.95, 22.00, 17.51, 14.84, 18.82, 18.93, 24.68, 14.66, 20.23, 18.35, 20.19, 18.94, 19.96, 18.41, 16.94, 20.03, 19.28, 17.26, 19.80, 19.80, 22.40, 24.69, 21.24, 18.41, 29.61, 18.23, 17.82, 21.33, 17.99, 18.10, 18.23, 18.44, 20.71, 17.40, 15.10, 19.13, 17.58, 19.94, 19.43, 18.40, 29.00, 19.62, 19.78, 24.29, 22.22, 17.64, 17.92, 20.92, 21.33, 16.74, 17.92, 18.90, 19.25, 20.88, (DNF(22.23)), 23.08, 21.74, 20.77, 22.58, 16.48, 20.46, 18.50, 16.90, 23.56, 20.01, 19.75, 22.43


----------



## Weston (May 3, 2010)

joey said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



And averages of 5 are lol. 
I think the best average of 5 in here was 21.xy.
Not sure what my pb average of 5 is. Probably like 18 or something.


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 3, 2010)

Accomplishments huh? ...ok...
I learned Fridrich F2L a couple of days ago I'm still pretty slow at it though...I average about 35 sec...only for F2L.... 

...dont laugh at the noob 
Wait till I get my new F-II ...


----------



## DavidWoner (May 3, 2010)

triple multislot o_0 

(16.30) B L' F2 D2 L U B L2 R2 B R' U' F B' L' F2 L R2 D R2 L U B2 L2 F 

y x L' U' D2 x' U' z' U2 R U' L2
z' U' R' F U' R F'
y U R' U R U' R' U R
r' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 r
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

OH of course.


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> z' U' R' F U' R F'


----------



## Anthony (May 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> triple multislot o_0
> z' U' R' F U' R F'



That was epic.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 3, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> Accomplishments huh? ...ok...
> I learned Fridrich F2L a couple of days ago I'm still pretty slow at it though...I average about 35 sec...only for F2L....
> 
> ...dont laugh at the noob
> Wait till I get my new F-II ...



Keep on the good work! On the next competition you will average sub30 for sure!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 3, 2010)

> 20:56	yeswecan	5:14.56 PB on 7x7!
> 20:57	yeswecan	old pb was 5:30.00
> 20:57	yeswecan	this was epic
> 20:57	yeswecan	1:02 first 2 centers
> ...



(6:20.94), 5:34.27, 5:53.22, 6:02.40, (5:14.56) = 5:49.96

Avg12 = 6:05.35

YES!


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 3, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Kostas1601 said:
> 
> 
> > Accomplishments huh? ...ok...
> ...



Will do Oliver!!  Thanks!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 3, 2010)

Too tired to finish avg100  will try to build OH stamina

Average of 12: 19.91
1. 19.26 R D2 F L2 B' F2 D' R D' L' B R U F2 R' B' F' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' L U2
2. 19.74 R L U2 D2 R U2 D B2 L' R' F' D2 R' U' B L' U' B' D' R U L F2 D2 R
3. 21.17 D F D' B2 F' D' R2 L D2 B D' R B2 L2 D' R' F2 R' U2 B' L' B F2 D2 R'
4. 22.41 U D F L' F R B' R2 L2 B2 L U' B2 D L D B2 L2 D L' B' R' L B L2
5. 20.56 L2 F' U' F2 B' R' D2 F2 D' B L R' F R2 B' F U2 F U2 D' B' U' L U2 R
6. (23.01) U2 L' B2 D F' R2 B U D2 B U2 F U2 F2 U2 L' D' R D2 U2 R2 B2 R' B L
7. 19.13 D2 L U R' U2 D F2 D2 B2 R U F' L2 U D L' F B' D' L2 D' U' F2 D' L'
8. 17.85 D' L' D' B D B R2 U' R' D R D' R2 B2 U2 D R2 F' U2 D2 B' F' R' F R'
9. (15.57) L2 B L F' R2 B L2 D2 L' B' R2 D F2 R2 D B2 L' R B R2 U F2 R D2 L
10. 20.32 R' D F B L2 U' L2 R' F L2 F2 D2 B2 R' U' R' F U' B L R' D F' D' F'
11. 19.08 U L2 D2 B' R B2 F L2 B R B' L2 F' L' F U B2 R F' U2 D F' U' F' R2
12. 19.61 R2 F' R2 D B' R' F R' B R' L F2 B2 R2 B D' L F' U2 R2 U2 R' B' D B'


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 3, 2010)

Average of 5: 9.80
1. 10.49 R' B2 D2 B D' U' B2 U' D2 L' R2 U D2 R B R B2 L' R2 B2 F L' B2 D' R2
2. 9.88 L' R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 F R2 L B' U2 L' D2 L2 R' D2
3. (13.89) L2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 B U D R' U R D' F D' B L2 B F U' D R' B' F'
4. 9.04 D U' R' D R D' L' F R' F' U' D2 L' D2 L2 R' D F2 U F2 U D' R' L' F
5. (8.24) B D L' B2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 F L2 U L' U L2 R2 F' D' U' F' L U F2 B D' 

Third sub-10 avg5 and 2nd best ever 
All non-lucky! Also had a nice 11.23 avg12.


----------



## rowehessler (May 3, 2010)

3x3x3 one-handed
Average of 12: 14.81
1. (13.35)F2 B2 L' R2 B2 D2 L' B R2 L' U F2 B2 D2 B' R2 B R' D2 U L B2 R L' U
2. 15.13 U' F L F' U' B U F U2 B' D' U' F' D2 L' R2 F U2 L F D U2 F L U'
3. 16.49 L2 B U2 R2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 R F D R' B' L' U' D L B D' U B F L2 D2
4. 14.52 D2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' B' D R' U2 R' B2 R2 B' D2 F U R L2 B2 R F D' U2
5. 14.93 B L' U' D' B' U B' R2 L U2 F U2 F2 B' U2 R B' U D2 L2 U2 F2 B U' F
6. (17.00) B2 D2 U F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' L' U D2 F' R B R' L2 F' B2 D2 B' F2 D F' B'
7. 13.84 R2 D L' U F' U' L U R U R' B L R2 B' F2 R D L2 F2 R' B L' B D'
8. 13.61 B R' L U2 B' D2 U B' L' R' B' D U R' U L' R U2 D' R U L2 R2 U' B
9. 15.29 F' B L2 U2 D2 L D' F D' R2 B D L2 D R U' R' B' R' D2 F R2 B' F' D
10. 14.66 R B2 D' L B2 U D' B L' U2 L D B U R2 D' F' B' R2 U2 L2 F' D F R'
11. 16.02 L U2 B' U' D' L2 F' R' B' U' R' F' U R U' R2 U D' R U L U2 R2 U2 B
12. 13.60 F U' D' R2 B D2 U R' U2 D' B R2 U R F U D B2 D F R2 U B2 F R 

this was part of my 16.86 avg100. 14.81 avg is now my pb


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 3, 2010)

holy moly


----------



## Forte (May 3, 2010)

Average of 5: 13.98
1. 13.53 F2 D2 R' U F' U' D' R2 D' R' U2 L' R' B' U B' L D' F' U2 L U R2 U' F2 
2. 13.65 B2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B L B F2 L R B2 L2 F' B' R U2 R' B 
3. (13.23) B2 R2 D F L D2 L' R2 F U D L2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L F U' L' F2 L 
4. 14.75 F2 B2 R' L F R' B' R L2 B L' F' R F' R U' L F U B D F B' R2 F2 
5. (16.54) U D B2 D2 F' R2 B2 F2 D L2 D L D L2 R U' R2 D' F B2 L2 B' R' L' F2 

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

NOT LUCKY IS NOT A CRIME


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 3, 2010)

First sub-20 AO5

Average of 5: 19.50
1. 20.05 L2 D2 R' U' D2 B F L R F2 U2 R' U L' B U2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' D B' 
2. (12.50) B D' R D' F' R' F' U R U2 D L' R D2 F2 R' L U R' U L D F' D2 R2 
3. (24.09) D' R B L D' B' U D L2 B R U' B2 D' F2 R' D2 B L B' U' F2 U2 F' D' 
4. 17.99 B L2 B F U' L' U' L' R' B R D2 B2 R2 L2 B' D U R' B2 U R' D R B 
5. 20.45 U F U F2 R' D U2 L B D' R L' B' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 B' R B' F' D' U2

12.50 was an OCLL skip into a J perm.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 3, 2010)

With CLL/LBL:

Session average: 6.92
1. 5.36 R U F2 R' F' U2 F R' F 
2. 7.66 F2 R U2 F' U F2 R F' R' 
3. 7.27 F R U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' F 
4. 6.27 F R F' U R F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
5. 6.02 R' F' R2 F U2 R' U2 R 
6. 7.18 R2 F R F' R F2 U' R F' 
7. 6.33 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' 
8. (13.71) F R U R U' F R2 U 
9. 6.00 U' R' F2 R' U2 F R' U2 R' 
10. 6.43 F R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U' 
11. 8.93 U' F' U F' R F2 U2 F' R 
12. 8.77 F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U2 
13. 5.69 U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F R U' 
14. 7.59 U F' U' F2 R2 U' F' R' 
15. 7.61 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F' U2 
16. 6.41 R' F2 U' R2 U' R U2 
17. (4.90) U2 F2 R U' F2 U' F U' R' U' 
18. 8.33 F2 R U' R2 F R F U' R 
19. 5.72 U' R' U' F U2 F2 U' R U' 

My CLL times are now equaling my LBL times.


----------



## Cride5 (May 3, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> First sub-20 AO5
> 
> Average of 5: 19.50
> 1. 20.05 L2 D2 R' U' D2 B F L R F2 U2 R' U L' B U2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' D B'
> ...



Wow, great progress! What's the best avg5 you managed with CFOP?


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

Magic average of 12: 1.15

Just started practicing two days ago 

my pb single is only 1.09 though


----------



## Anthony (May 3, 2010)

Rowe, Rowe, Rowe.. (your boat)
That's just insane. xD

Anyway, I suppose this is somewhat of an accomplishment.
(10.42), 10.77, 10.49, (12.93), 10.59 = 10.61
Why?
Because my PLLs were Y, N, Y, N, N. lol.


----------



## ianini (May 4, 2010)

Square-1:
Statistics for 05-03-2010 17:43:26

Average: 25.98
Standard Deviation: 4.36
Best Time: 19.25
Worst Time: 41.60
Individual Times:
1.	20.32	(3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (2,0) (4,5) (2,0) (-3,0) (6,1) (6,0)
2.	24.50	(0,-3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,1) (-4,0) (6,2) (6,3) (4,2) (-1,4) (0,4) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (6,0) (0,1)
3.	28.23	(3,2) (-5,4) (3,5) (0,3) (-4,0) (1,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (4,2) (6,4) (1,2) (-4,2) (-2,0)
4.	30.32	(3,-1) (3,0) (1,1) (3,5) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (-2,5) (6,0) (4,3) (6,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (2,0) (4,3) (4,0)
5.	(19.25)	(0,2) (6,3) (-5,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (-3,4) (6,2) (-4,2) (-2,2) (4,4) (-4,0)
6.	22.61	(0,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (5,4) (2,4) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,2) (4,0) (0,2) (1,2) (1,0) (5,0) (-5,0) (1,0) (0,4)
7.	26.91	(3,-4) (1,1) (3,0) (-1,0) (3,3) (5,4) (4,0) (-2,2) (0,3) (6,0) (6,2) (6,0) (0,1) (-1,0) (1,0) (4,5) (4,0)
8.	(41.60)	(0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-5,3) (5,5) (1,0) (0,3) (6,1) (0,5) (-3,0) (5,4) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,5) (6,0)
9.	20.26	(0,3) (0,6) (-3,0) (2,0) (0,1) (0,5) (0,2) (1,4) (0,5) (3,4) (6,4) (3,3) (0,5) (3,1) (2,3) (-2,3) (0,5)
10.	32.74	(6,-4) (6,6) (3,3) (4,0) (3,0) (-3,1) (2,0) (6,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-3,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,2) (-3,5)
11.	20.75	(-2,3) (-4,-1) (1,4) (6,5) (0,3) (-3,3) (-5,3) (5,5) (-5,3) (6,3) (0,1) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,0)
12.	33.19	(0,-4) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,1) (1,3) (6,5) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,2) (-3,0) (-1,0) (0,1) (2,0) (-2,3) (-4,0) (0,4)


Comments:


----------



## ZamHalen (May 4, 2010)

OH average of 5:1:17.12
times:
1:20.78, 1:01.88, 1:13.36, 1:17.20, 1:40.50 
The times are starting to seem right compared to normal solves.


----------



## Truncator (May 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> > 20:56	yeswecan	5:14.56 PB on 7x7!
> > 20:57	yeswecan	old pb was 5:30.00
> > 20:57	yeswecan	this was epic
> > 20:57	yeswecan	1:02 first 2 centers
> ...


Nicely done! I did a 6:20 avg of 12 yesterday, but the best solve was 5:58  Have you been working on anything specific or just solving?




Forte said:


> Average of 5: 13.98
> 1. 13.53 F2 D2 R' U F' U' D' R2 D' R' U2 L' R' B' U B' L D' F' U2 L U R2 U' F2
> 2. 13.65 B2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B L B F2 L R B2 L2 F' B' R U2 R' B
> 3. (13.23) B2 R2 D F L D2 L' R2 F U D L2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L F U' L' F2 L
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
):
>=(


----------



## Anthony (May 4, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> OH average of 5:1:17.12
> times:
> 1:20.78, 1:01.88, 1:13.36, 1:17.20, 1:40.50
> The times are starting to seem right compared to normal solves.


I'm really happy to see all your accomplishments in this thread. I'm glad that there's another "real" speedcuber in the valley. 

You better make it to one of our comps in the summer.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > OH average of 5:1:17.12
> ...


Thanks.
New PB 2x2x2 average of 12:8.64
9.84, 9.10, 4.89, 11.26, 7.25, 4.92, 8.47, 13.00, 5.46, 10.85, 11.35, 7.90


----------



## ianini (May 4, 2010)

Square-1:
24.94, 24.59, (20.71), 30.04, 22.37, (35.10), 23.56, 23.16, 24.32, 34.84, 23.83, 23.78 = 25.54


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 4, 2010)

3x3 PB:
25.04, previous was 28.5. Both of these PB were set within 24 hours. =)


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 4, 2010)

20.90 average of 101. Was so into it I didn't stop at 100.


----------



## Forte (May 4, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 5: 13.98
> ...





But you still have the a12 ):


----------



## IamWEB (May 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 5: 7.71
> 1. 7.97 B' U2 B' R' F' L2 R U R U' B2 U' B2 U2 F' U L' B F R L D2 L2 U L'
> 2. 7.61 L B F2 D' F2 L' U2 D2 L U L' F D U2 R' F L' D2 U F2 D L R' U2 F'
> 3. (7.22) F2 B' U2 R2 F D' R U B2 U' L' F' U L2 R' U2 L' F R' D L' R U' R' B2
> ...



I had a 12.27 not counting too, does this mean I'm as fast as you?


----------



## janelle (May 4, 2010)

First sub25 avg12  Only one technically lucky, but they were kind of easy solves. Plus my recognition/look ahead seemed to be way better than normal.  Now I wish I consistently averaged like this. 

Average of 12: 23.92


Spoiler



1. 24.91 D L B L B2 F U2 L R' U2 B L R D' L F2 D2 U F' U2 B F' R' D F'
2. (31.45) U R2 U' D' F' B D2 B2 D2 F2 R B' F' D L' F2 U' B' U R2 L U F U' L
3. 22.85 R2 B' U' B' F' U' L' U B' U R' L' U2 R B L R2 B D B' U L F' L' R
4. 22.56 D' R U2 B U' D' F' D' L B D2 B2 L2 B D R B' D L2 U' B' F2 L2 R2 B
5. 26.12 D' L U' L D2 R' B R D2 U' L2 U B2 L' U2 R D' L2 B2 D L' D' L' R D
6. 20.97 D' U R' F L' R U F B' L B2 L2 B2 F2 R' B U2 L B2 R2 U F' D' L B2
7. 25.95 L2 U2 L D2 L D F U R F2 U B F' L2 F B2 L' D' U' L2 R2 F' B R' F
8. 27.63 B F R2 L' F2 D' B' L R' U L B' L B2 R2 L' U' D2 R' F' R U2 R2 U2 B'
9. 21.55 L' U' D' R L2 B2 F2 R' D' L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U' D2 F2 D' L D R U2 F' L'
10. (18.01) L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' U' R B' U' F2 L2 U' D' L2 B' R B' U2 F L2 F B2 D' U
11. 25.96 B' L2 U2 F' L' D F2 B2 U2 L2 F U' L2 U F2 U' B2 D R U D2 R2 F2 U2 B'
12. 20.69[PLL skip] F' D R F' B2 L2 F U' L2 B' F' L2 B2 R L' U D' F R' L2 B' L R2 F U2


----------



## Toad (May 4, 2010)

Jfly sim, sub25 

Average of 12: 24.31
25.21, (18.51), 22.93, 27.13, 20.94, 24.09, 29.17[PLL SKIP], 24.97, 22.97, (36.79), 23.32, 22.42


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 4, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > > 20:56	yeswecan	5:14.56 PB on 7x7!
> ...



Just solving


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 4, 2010)

Megaminx consistency 
1:28.82, 1:27.71, 1:27.42, 1:30.00, (1:32.39), 1:27.49, 1:26.33, (1:19.25), 1:27.74, 1:28.46, 1:27.93, 1:28.53 = 1:28.04
(σ = 0.93)

The times aren't the accomplishment, its a rather normal average, its the SD I like  I don't get that SD on a 3x3. Not to mention the last 5 have a 0.30 SD


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2010)

12.20, 12.31, 11.91, 12.98, (11.08), 13.23, (14.47), 11.29, 13.27, 12.90, 11.85, 13.70 = 12.56 avg12

lol >_>


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

Avg12 7.71
Avg5 7.46 first 5 solves.

1.	(7.21)	u=6,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUUd
2.	7.90	u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=6 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / dddd
3.	7.33	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=0 / dddd
4.	7.33	u=0,d=5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / d=0 / dUUU
5.	7.72	u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=4 / UUUd
6.	8.03	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-4 / UdUU
7.	7.59	u=3,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=6 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUd
8.	8.11	u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=3 / d=2 / ddUU
9.	(9.86)	u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=6 / UUdd
10.	7.63	u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-2 / ddUU
11.	7.50	u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-2 / ddUU
12.	7.97	u=4,d=0 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUUU

No good singles  Although I guess they're all pretty good on their own!


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Avg12 7.71
> Avg5 7.46 first 5 solves.
> 
> 1.	(7.21)	u=6,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUUd
> ...



Are you the Daniel Sheppard I met a couple of times? :O This is insane! How did you get this good?  Hat off, Sir!


----------



## LarsN (May 4, 2010)

I figured out how to solve the skewb with no help. Yeah I know, not a big deal, but I feel happy about it


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Avg12 7.71
> ...



Well if I'm not then I must know a different Oliver Perge  I've done quite a lot of solves since Bristol...that's how


----------



## Toad (May 4, 2010)

I've quit clock now. Just decided after reading that. Thanks Daniel.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 4, 2010)

Sq1 

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 13.34
Standard Deviation: 2.92
Best Time: 6.22
Worst Time: 19.49
Parities: 20
Individual Times: 12.70, 12.15, (6.22), 11.33, (19.49), 9.94, 13.40, 13.24, 9.38, 13.97, 16.95, 11.49, 12.53, 8.87, 14.23, 9.85, 11.92, 15.52, 11.96, 11.43, 12.47, 18.86, 12.15, 19.45, 13.17, 16.93, 12.43, 17.47, 13.93, 11.93, 15.20, 18.15, 15.03, 16.44, 16.15, 14.33, 16.03, 12.44, 10.73, 11.27, 17.75, 11.19, 12.88, 11.46, 8.42, 12.50, 10.25, 15.97, 11.92, 13.62

6.22	(4,3) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (3,4) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (2,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) /

z2 / 0,4 / -1,-2 / 0,-3 / -5,0 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / -1,-1 / 1,1 / -1,2 / -2,-2 / -3,0 / -6,0 / 5,-3

Full step, but super lucky


----------



## Toad (May 4, 2010)

Sup 1 WPS Typing with DVORAK...

http://hi-games.net/typing-test,60/watch?u=3155

I think I hit 115 WPM max with QWERTY so that's my target


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I've quit clock now. Just decided after reading that. Thanks Daniel.



I hope you're joking. I might have to quit if you do


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 4, 2010)

Just got a magic. The squares are horribly alligned. After playing around with it for less than 45 minutes...

PB - 1.84
avg5 - 2.15
avg12 - 2.26


----------



## Neo63 (May 4, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Sq1
> 
> Cubes Solved: 50/50
> Average: 13.34
> ...



10.14  damn...


----------



## Johan444 (May 4, 2010)

Did two 3x3x3 avg100 today and got:

16,25: New NL
20,14: New avg5
21,08: New avg12
22,78: New avg100


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2010)

OH. I'll get it eventually 

best avg12: 20.06 (σ = 1.24)
19.54, (17.35), (29.30), 18.57, 19.93, 19.30, 20.96, 19.33, 23.06, 18.99, 20.00, 20.95


----------



## Edward (May 4, 2010)

LL skip in Roux


----------



## wing92 (May 4, 2010)

just got my first sub20 average of 5!!!!

18.04, 22.32, 18.64, (26.12), (17.97) = 19.66


----------



## cincyaviation (May 5, 2010)

new 2x2 pb avg12
i got on the comp 5 mins ago and got 11 straight sub 6 solves


Spoiler



Average: 5.06
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 2.53
Worst Time: 7.64
Individual Times:
1.	3.59	U' F' R2 F U' F2 U' F R'
2.	4.17	U F2 R' F' R2 F2 U F' U'
3.	6.70	R2 F U' R' U F2 U' R2 U2
4.	(7.64)	R' F R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
5.	4.25	R U R' F' R F' R' F
6.	5.11	F2 R' F2 U R' U R' F R2 U'
7.	5.88	R U R2 U F U' F R'
8.	5.64	U R' U' F R' U F' R F' U2
9.	5.98	R' U R2 F' U F2 R' U' F' U'
10.	5.52	R2 U' F' R' U2 R' F' U2 F' U'
11.	(2.53)	R2 F2 R' F' R F R2 F U'
12.	3.77	U2 F R U R2 U R' U2 F U


----------



## Columnar (May 5, 2010)

Luckiest 3x3 solve ever! I scrambled randomly for a full 30 seconds, and then:
3 slice turns to solve the top corners
invented a new algorithm for the bottom, 'cause I didn't know it, and solved the bottom corners in 12.
middle edges solved in 4.
top edges in 6.
bottom edges in 16.
total turns = 41! 

Forgot to time it though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 5, 2010)

I just murdered my 5x5 personal best.
First I was getting bad times.
Then out of nowhere, I beat my PB by 2 seconds (2:36.xx to 2:34.xx)
Then, the very next solve, I got a 2:21.65!!!!!

and I *don't* use frank morris edge pairing.


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

Columnar said:


> *3 slice turns to solve the top corners*



:confused:


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

riffz said:


> Columnar said:
> 
> 
> > *3 slice turns to solve the top corners*
> ...



1. R
2. U
3. O.K.?


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Columnar said:
> ...



What?


----------



## BigGreen (May 5, 2010)

11.18 avg 100  (first and only avg 100 i'll ever do)


Spoiler



12.52, 9.35, 10.56, 9.35, 11.26, 9.89, 11.57, 13.22, 8.25, 11.91, 13.78, 9.33, 10.12, 10.76, 11.14, 11.11, 10.26, 10.54, (8.04), 10.64, 9.44, 9.63, 11.78, 9.40, 10.69, 15.04, 12.77, 10.40, 11.96, 8.44, 12.34, 11.73, 10.17, 14.06, 14.49, 10.45, 12.68, 12.75, 12.24, 11.55, 11.17, 11.09, 11.07, 9.80, 9.83 10.17, 9.06, 11.36, 11.63, 11.94, 9.72, 10.84, 12.38, 10.40, 15.34, 11.42, 12.88, 9.56, 11.53, 12.03, 9.25, 13.22, 8.88, 10.80, 12.42, 13.15, 11.62, 10.72, 9.48, 11.40, 11.19, 10.32, 10.33, 10.68, 11.53, 10.12, 10.17, 11.44, (16.17), 9.38, 9.72, 10.54, 12.25, 12.18, 13.38, 11.49, 11.14, 9.65, 13.48, 10.43, 13.22, 10.94, 12.36, 11.42, 9.92, 11.58, 10.14, 13.02, 11.25, 10.30


and

10.30 avg 12


Spoiler



Average: 10.30
Standard Deviation: 0.28
9.33, 10.12, 10.76, 11.14, 11.11, 10.26, 10.54, (8.04), 10.64, 9.44, 9.63, (11.78)


----------



## IamWEB (May 5, 2010)

lol you'll do another avg100, you're getting faster so yeah. You will. YOU WILL.


----------



## Columnar (May 5, 2010)

riffz said:


> Columnar said:
> 
> 
> > *3 slice turns to solve the top corners*
> ...



It was L' D2 L', why so confused?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2010)

Columnar said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Columnar said:
> ...



Those aren't slice turns.


----------



## IamWEB (May 5, 2010)

I recently achieved a 13.37 avg5 for the first time. 
Just now I got a 13.37 avg12!!! And I planned to roll one more solve before seeing the average, and I did. 13.36  It's ok, if Weston can have 13.36 then so can I.

Still no 13.37 single, which I think I'll like more.


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Columnar said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



Slices are moves such as M, E, and S. They never move the corners (relative to each other). I was just being picky. It's what we do here.


----------



## Columnar (May 5, 2010)

Well, whatever they're called, slices, whatevers, there were 41 of them.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 5, 2010)

omg, my PB like 45min ago was 2:38.xx

new 5x5 PB - 2:18.71

EDIT: 2:39.16 avg5


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2010)

Statistics for 05-04-2010 23:12:02

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.27
Standard Deviation: 2.01
Best Time: 17.74
Worst Time: 25.50
Individual Times:
1.	21.45	B2 F R' F D2 U' R' D' B F2 L R U2 B2 F L R' D U2 F' D L' R' D' U'
2.	25.50	R F D2 R U B' L' D L D' U2 B2 D U' L2 B' F' U B' F2 L' F' L U F'
3.	19.27	F2 R' F D2 R' D B U' L' R2 U L' D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 B F2 L2 R' B F2
4.	19.18	D2 B L' R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 B2 L D B D' U L2 D' L' B F L' R' B F U
5.	18.72	F' D L R B' L' R' B2 F' L2 R2 F R B' D2 B L' B2 L2 R2 U F L D2 U
6.	18.30	B' F2 D U2 L F2 R' D B R U' B2 F2 L2 D B' F' D U B' F' D U' B2 F'
7.	20.75	L2 R' B F' D2 F R D2 U2 L R2 B' F' D U' L2 F' D2 U' B' F' D' U R U
8.	19.39	L' R' U R' D2 U L2 R D L R F' R D R B' F L' R2 D' R F2 L' D' U2
9.	17.74	U2 B2 F2 L' U' B R2 B2 L' B2 U L' R B2 F' R2 F' U' L' R2 D2 U2 B' D U'
10.	21.89	L2 F U L' D U L R2 U B F2 L2 D' L2 R' D' B L2 R2 B F D2 L2 R2 B'
11.	19.81	D2 R B' L' R F D2 U B F' D L U' B' F' L D2 L' R' F2 L D R' D B
12.	21.27	L' R2 U L2 D' L U2 F' L R B2 F2 R' U B D2 F2 L' R D2 U2 R2 U' F R



So many sub 20's, yet 20.xx avg ;_;. Still PB but, wahh.


----------



## IamWEB (May 5, 2010)

^Remember the good 'ole Fridrich days, where you were consistently sub-20?

No, sub-19. Even sub-18'd.


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2010)

Columnar said:


> Well, whatever they're called, slices, whatevers, there were 41 of them.


You mean turns. And good job, 41 is pretty nice.

OH...

best avg5: 18.29 (σ = 1.45) [lol]
(24.00), (13.58[PLL skip]), 17.32[OLL skip], 20.34, 17.21

best avg12: 20.07 (σ = 2.89) [damn]
(13.58[PLL skip]), 17.32[OLL skip], 20.34, 17.21, 22.32, 18.98, 19.95, 20.29, 26.57, (27.27), 16.02, 21.77

best avg100: 21.39 (σ = 2.78)
22.58, 19.76, 22.24, 25.60, 19.90, 18.78, 21.04, 21.45, 19.74, 20.08, 20.57, 22.17, 22.86, 16.54, 25.85, 20.80, 20.94, 19.85, 19.38, 17.75, 23.12, 22.13, 21.45, 19.47, 23.81, 21.80, 19.83, 21.28, 22.10, 13.74[PLL skip], 23.40, 20.82, 18.92, 17.41, 23.03, 23.65, 23.16, 24.00, (13.58[PLL skip]), 17.32[OLL skip], 20.34, 17.21, 22.32, 18.98, 19.95, 20.29, 26.57, 27.27, 16.02, 21.77, 19.03, 19.09, 24.88, 19.25, 13.94[PLL skip], 20.92, 18.37, (28.70), 21.32, 20.94, 23.19, 21.23, 23.81, 18.17[OLL skip], 28.32, 20.93, 27.42, 20.61, 20.01, 25.64, 24.93, 22.37, 22.63, 25.22, 20.23, 25.76, 21.46, 14.85, 23.82, 25.72, 21.82, 22.02, 20.31, 22.08, 19.73, 23.15, 21.63, 20.80, 24.22, 22.25, 20.13, 25.36, 20.63, 19.94, 21.98, 24.77, 21.50, 22.48, 20.37, 18.08[PLL skip]


----------



## IamWEB (May 5, 2010)

Nice skips.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 5, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I just murdered my 5x5 personal best.
> First I was getting bad times.
> Then out of nowhere, I beat my PB by 2 seconds (2:36.xx to 2:34.xx)
> Then, the very next solve, I got a 2:21.65!!!!!
> ...



So rebellious _!!_


----------



## Jai (May 5, 2010)

OH:

Best RA of 12: 15.41 [PB average]
14.56, 16.17, 15.95, 15.86, (16.93), (13.28), 14.83, 15.67, 14.66, 16.49, 16.41, 13.54

Best RA of 100: 17.04
16.57, 16.74, 15.78, 23.18, 21.40, 18.03, 18.65, 18.98, 17.38, 15.64, 18.46, 20.34, 19.76, 16.97, (24.48), 15.90, 19.77, 15.61, 18.16, 17.20, 17.89, 14.81, 19.45, 16.74, 17.43, 16.95, 19.11, 17.55, 17.28, 18.45, 15.60, 17.86, 16.03, 16.72, 17.24, 17.29, 17.23, 18.75, 20.99, 18.12, 15.39, 15.92, 16.73, 16.60, 16.95, 19.40, 16.59, 13.53, 17.12, 16.42, 17.42, 17.35, 19.00, 19.90, 18.68, 16.55, 18.52, 13.57, 19.50, 16.77, 16.80, 16.56, 17.00, 20.14, 16.56, 14.63, 16.18, 16.69, 18.85, 17.12, 15.76, 16.62, 19.14, 18.17, 14.56, 16.17, 15.95, 15.86, 16.93, (13.28), 14.83, 15.67, 14.66, 16.49, 16.41, 13.54, 15.92, 15.57, 16.46, 16.40, 15.92, 14.67, 14.96, 16.98, 15.78, 14.10, 15.71, 15.43, 16.47, 16.28

K, I'm kinda tired now.  My hands could keep on going, though. 


EDIT:

* F*** YES*

Best RA of 100: 16.67
15.90, 19.77, 15.61, 18.16, 17.20, 17.89, 14.81, 19.45, 16.74, 17.43, 16.95, 19.11, 17.55, 17.28, 18.45, 15.60, 17.86, 16.03, 16.72, 17.24, 17.29, 17.23, 18.75, (20.99), 18.12, 15.39, 15.92, 16.73, 16.60, 16.95, 19.40, 16.59, 13.53, 17.12, 16.42, 17.42, 17.35, 19.00, 19.90, 18.68, 16.55, 18.52, 13.57, 19.50, 16.77, 16.80, 16.56, 17.00, 20.14, 16.56, 14.63, 16.18, 16.69, 18.85, 17.12, 15.76, 16.62, 19.14, 18.17, 14.56, 16.17, 15.95, 15.86, 16.93, (13.28), 14.83, 15.67, 14.66, 16.49, 16.41, 13.54, 15.92, 15.57, 16.46, 16.40, 15.92, 14.67, 14.96, 16.98, 15.78, 14.10, 15.71, 15.43, 16.47, 16.28, 16.50, 15.56, 15.98, 16.93, 18.89, 13.98, 16.22, 16.70, 15.37, 14.64, 16.69, 16.43, 14.71, 16.75, 17.59

Session: 126 solves.


----------



## Toad (May 5, 2010)

WAT JAI.

I'm sorry qq but you just got one-upped


----------



## Cubenovice (May 5, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PB:
37.80 non-lucky


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> ^Remember the good 'ole Fridrich days, where you were consistently sub-20?
> 
> No, sub-19. Even sub-18'd.



I plan to create some good ol' Roux days 

And possibly some petrus, and/or ZZ days, but probably not.


----------



## goshypimple (May 5, 2010)

best avg5: 12.76 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 13.26 (σ = 0.94)

Average of 12: 13.26
1. (9.97) F2 R' F' L F' L' B D' L2 B2 U B' F' R' F' R2 U' B U2 D' L B2 F2 U' B'
2. 12.09 L U2 L2 U B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 B R2 U F2 B2 U' D2 L2 U2 D' L2 R'
3. 13.57 U2 L2 R B L2 R2 B2 U2 R B L' R B R' U F2 U2 D2 L' D2 F' L2 R' F' D'
4. 14.26 L2 B2 L' F L2 D' B' F' L D2 R2 D2 L D' B' R' D' R U2 D2 B2 F' L R' B
5. 12.64 R U R U' B2 D2 L' D2 F R2 B U2 L R U' F2 U L2 R2 F U2 D R D2 R
6. 13.83 D' R2 D2 U F U L' R' U L2 U D B' D2 U F' L U2 F U D2 F' L R D'
7. 12.43 U F U2 D2 L F' B D L2 R' U2 R' F' B' R2 F' L U' L U2 L2 D U2 L2 R'
8. 14.93 B U2 B2 F L' D' L2 U2 F R2 L' F2 D F B2 U2 F' L' R2 U' R B2 U' L2 D2
9. 14.06 D B' F D R2 D' R D2 U F2 R' D2 F' R' L F' L' B D' U L' F' R F D'
10. 12.45 B D' U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B R L' D2 U B F' U2 F' L2 F' R' D R2 D2 F2
11. (15.18) L D2 U B L' R2 D' F' D R2 B' D' U L U' F2 B' R2 B' U' R D F L2 B2
12. 12.35 L' R2 F2 L' R F2 U' R2 B F' L2 R2 F2 R' U D' B' R' B U' B2 D F2 U2 D2 

23/57 oll  
not the limit yet


----------



## aronpm (May 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > ^Remember the good 'ole Fridrich days, where you were consistently sub-20?
> ...



From your 20.58 avg5 video, it looks like you're not even doing Roux. You rotate WAY too much during F2B, which to me looks a lot more like F2L without a full cross.


----------



## Escher (May 5, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



^Trusay, the first block should only really have one or two rotations, and second block by definition should have no rotations and only use <R, r, M, U>. I guess F is acceptable very occasionally, if it's speed-optimal like in F' R U R' U' R' F R.


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


I'm workin on it 
Fridrich habits are hard to break.


----------



## cubedude7 (May 5, 2010)

YES!! 3x3 12.04 single, PB.
scramble: D2 B D' U' R L2 F2 L' B U L2 D B2 R U F B' R' D L2 U' L' D R2 D
PLL skip


----------



## Escher (May 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> Fridrich habits are hard to break.



Indeed they are, try reading the EO section here: http://cube.crider.co.uk/
and then applying that knowledge to how M moves work, and you'll realise just how easy it is to avoid rotations in second block...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2010)

Getting better on square-1:

Average 3/5: 32.11


Spoiler



Average: 32.11
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best Time: 22.66
Worst Time: 43.96
Individual Times:
1.	32.74	(-3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (-2,2) / (5,2) / (3,4) / (4,3) / (0,2) /
2.	(22.66)	(1,-4) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (5,4) / (-1,0) / (1,3) / (6,3) /
3.	33.67	(0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (-1,0) / (6,2) / (-2,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0)	P
4.	29.92	(0,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (2,5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (-4,4)
5.	(40.68)	(-2,2) / (6,-3) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (2,0) / (-3,1) /	P


Average 10/12: 36.06


Spoiler



Average: 36.06
Standard Deviation: 6.38
Best Time: 22.39
Worst Time: 49.91
Individual Times:
1.	29.55	(-3,5) / (1,-2) / (2,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (-2,5) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (4,0)
2.	38.46	(0,-4) / (4,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (0,3)	P
3.	43.43	(0,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,0) / (-5,4) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0)
4.	(49.91)	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (5,4) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (3,4) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-3,0)	P
5.	35.64	(0,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,5) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,1) / (3,0) /
6.	37.91	(0,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,2) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,5) /
7.	(22.39)	(4,-3) / (-4,-3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0)
8.	42.58	(1,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (0,5) / (6,3)
9.	43.96	(0,-1) / (3,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (5,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,5) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (-1,4) /	P
10.	32.74	(-3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (-2,2) / (5,2) / (3,4) / (4,3) / (0,2) /
11.	22.66	(1,-4) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (5,4) / (-1,0) / (1,3) / (6,3) /
12.	33.67	(0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (-1,0) / (6,2) / (-2,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0)	P


It's still true that there's a huge difference between lucky and unlucky solves for me on square-1. My standard deviations are usually around 8.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Getting better on square-1:
> 
> Average 3/5: 32.11
> 
> ...



Nice to see you in this section  Good work! I'm sometimes worse than you at SD on Sq-1 - I think some weeks back in the comp I had 4 solves around 2 minutes and then a 30 sec pb


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Nice to see you in this section  Good work!


Thanks. I stink at speedsolving, but it doesn't stop me from trying. It also helps me forget how you're passing me so quickly at BLD.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 5, 2010)

First 5x5x5 solve! Time not recorded...

Had to look up one algo because I got stuck on the last two edges while using my 4x4x4 three piece cycle.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 5, 2010)

Got my first magic yesterday. Tiles aren't alligned well at all.
PB - 1.38
avg5 - 1.41
avg12 - 1.70

5x5 - 2:21.xx (3 seconds off of best)


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

5.17 average on 2x2 with LBL. I'm practicing for when I learn COLL.


----------



## Edam (May 5, 2010)

3x3

(12.74) (19.72) 15.41 14.08 = 14.74 
sub15  nothing else good today, all sup17 averages


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

Edam said:


> 3x3
> 
> (12.74) (19.72) 15.41 14.08 = 14.74
> sub15  nothing else good today, all sup17 averages



Where's the 5th solve?


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2010)

Is that an average of 4, Edam? ;p


----------



## megaminxwin (May 5, 2010)

SUB-30 AVERAGE OF 5 IN THE WEEKLY COMPETITION!!!!! WOOT!

3x3: 28.16, 31.11 (PLL SKIP!), (24.72), 30.66, (36.55) = 29.98


----------



## Escher (May 5, 2010)

Spoiler



Average of 100: 9.99
1. 8.53 L' D' R L2 D2 U' F L' F' D' L F B D2 B2 D B2 D B' D2 F2 R' D2 R D 
2. 9.79 L' B2 F2 L U' L' F U B' D' U' F' R D B' U L2 U2 R' D B' F U F L2 
3. 10.15 R2 D' R' L D' R F U2 L2 U' B U' F2 L R2 D2 R U' D' R2 D' U F2 U B' 
4. 9.28 U R2 L' B U' L' F R' F2 L' R D2 F' B2 L2 B' U D' F' D' R2 L2 U2 D2 B' 
5. 10.93 D2 R' F' D' B2 R U2 R B' D' F' B' L F' B' L F' D L D' B L U2 B' R2 
6. 11.07 D2 B2 U L B L' F' R' L2 U2 R B' L2 F B' U2 R' B D R2 F' D' U B2 R' 
7. 11.31 L' R' F B2 R2 D' U F' U' B2 R B U2 L U2 L D2 F' U B L' B F2 R2 L 
8. 10.40 B2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 D L2 F' L2 U2 L F D2 R' U2 D' F B2 U2 
9. 9.32 U2 B' U F2 D' F2 B2 L D R2 F D' U2 F2 R2 D' F' D2 R L' D2 F2 L F' R 
10. 10.80 L' B2 U R2 U' R L U' D2 R L F2 R2 L' U L' D2 R U2 R2 U B F' U R' 
11. 10.91 D F B D' F' L2 D U' R U' B' L B' R' L2 U' B' L D' L2 F B' R2 B' R2 
12. 11.04 R U2 L U F' L2 R F' R F2 L2 D' U' R L' B' F' D L' R2 B U2 R' B2 D2 
13. 9.02 D2 F' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D' U2 B U2 F R2 B' F R' F2 D F2 L' D2 L B 
14. 9.88 F D' F R2 F D' F U D F' B L2 F U' R' L2 B' U D2 L2 F2 D' L' R2 U 
15. 10.88 B F2 D' F' R' D F' D2 B L2 U B R F' U2 L2 U2 R' D' B F2 D2 B' R B 
16. 9.67 U2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 R F' U' D F L2 R' F D' U F2 L2 D' L R2 U 
17. 9.28 U D2 F R2 U D2 F' B R' F' B2 L' F' L2 F B' R' B2 L2 D' L R2 U' R L 
18. 8.99 B2 D' B2 R' U2 F2 B D' F' D R F2 L' B R F' U R2 F R' L D L F L' 
19. 11.37 B R' D2 B F' L' D2 F2 B' U F U' F' L F2 R L D' B D' R L U' D L2 
20. 10.02 B U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L R2 U B' U' R2 B' L' B' U' B U2 F B' D L2 R2 D2 F 
21. 9.78 B2 L2 F' B' U2 F' B R B R' U' D R U D' L F R' L2 B' F2 D' L2 B' L' 
22. 11.22 R2 D2 B' R' U' R2 F R2 U2 L U' F R F2 L U2 B2 R D2 B2 U F L' F U 
23. 9.70 D' U2 L' D' F' D U B L2 R2 U B2 F R L2 F U B2 D2 F D' L' B2 R' D' 
24. 11.02 R2 F' R U' R L2 F' U2 R2 L2 B D B' F2 L R2 U' B D2 L2 B U' L' F B' 
25. 9.20 L' B' R F' U2 L' D2 B' R U B2 R2 D L R' B2 D2 R' U D L B D U' L 
26. 9.86 B2 F' U F' U R2 L' F2 B2 U2 F R2 F' B D' U' F2 B U' R2 F2 D2 L F' L 
27. 7.88 B' L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' F' D B2 D R F2 L' R U2 B2 L2 F B D' 
28. 10.25 L' D2 B U' R' L F' R D' U B D' F2 R2 F' B' R2 F' R' L2 U F' L2 U R' 
29. 10.80 R' U B L' B' U D L' U' B R' U' F R F D F D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D U F' 
30. 8.97 B2 R2 D' B2 U' D2 R2 B' F2 R F2 L' U F2 L' R U2 D2 B' F R' L2 B' F' L' 
31. 9.34 D L D2 B' R B2 U2 D' F B' D B2 R L D2 L' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F' R D 
32. 10.65 D2 U' B' L U R' F2 D B2 D2 F D' F' D F D2 U B2 D L2 D R2 L2 F' D' 
33. 10.36 F' R' B2 L' U' R F2 D B2 R' D' R B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F B2 D2 R2 U' L D U 
34. 9.33 U2 B R2 U D' R B D B D' F2 R2 L' F2 R' F' L B' F U2 F2 B2 U2 F L 
35. 9.38 F' R U' L' R2 D2 L' U' L2 F R2 F' D' R2 F R2 U2 F' B' L2 F L' D' L D' 
36. 9.40 L' F2 L R' B2 D L' B2 R L2 B2 L F2 U' R' F2 U' R2 D' R L2 F' D2 F' B 
37. 9.88 D B L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F U L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L U2 L' U2 R2 B' L' R D2 L2 F' 
38. 11.64 L2 B' D2 U L U2 D' F' D L D F D' U R F' U2 R' D2 F' D2 R B D' R 
39. 9.90 F U' D R2 F D' U2 B' D' R2 B U2 B F R' B L2 D B U' R2 U F U F 
40. 10.37 F' L2 D' U R D B L2 B R2 L B' L' D2 F U2 L R2 F' U L' B2 R D2 U 
41. 8.78 R' L D' L F2 D L R F R' D' L F' L' F2 R' U2 B' D2 L2 R B2 U' F2 L 
42. 9.49 U' F' D F D' R' B' L' U2 L' R F2 U2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 R U2 R' F' 
43. 9.98 B L2 U L2 R' D F' R' U' L D' R2 L B' U2 F2 L B' D' U L B D L R 
44. 9.17 U' B F' L2 F2 L' B' L U' B2 U R2 B D U2 F2 B D2 F2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 B 
45. 8.78 U F' U2 L' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 R' F' D2 U F L2 D2 F R2 L F' U2 B L2 F2 B' 
46. 12.55 R2 D' F R' B F' R2 L' U B F' L F R' U2 F B D2 U2 B' F' R F U' L2 
47. 10.61 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 D F R F2 D U' F2 U' L' D F2 B' R2 U R2 U' R' D' 
48. 11.04 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 F L' U B' D' F2 U' B R U D L2 D' R' F2 B D2 R' D' U' 
49. 9.20 B2 L D2 L' U F' B U2 D2 B2 D' U' F D2 F D R U2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D' R 
50. 9.01 L2 U B2 D' F L' D R' L2 D R2 L' D2 L F D2 R2 F D' U2 R2 L2 U R' D2 
51. 9.98 U' D L' D2 L R D2 B' L' R U2 R2 U2 D2 F B2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U B U' L2 
52. 10.99 B' D2 R' B2 L' R2 D' F2 B' D' B U2 F2 U' L F' D' B F2 D' F D' U B' R2 
53. 10.80 L U' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F U2 L U2 L2 R F B2 R2 L B' L2 F' L R2 D' F2 B 
54. 10.37 U2 D' L2 D L2 U2 F2 B' L B R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 U D' L R U B2 D' U' 
55. 9.64 R2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B L D2 U B R' L D' U' L' D L D2 F' R2 
56. 9.05 U' F' U' L D F U2 B' U' B' L2 B R B F2 L2 D2 L' U F L R B F2 R2 
57. 10.37 R' F2 R B L R U' F' U2 L' F U' L D2 B R' D U2 R' D' U2 B L' U' R2 
58. 9.53 R F2 L' B R2 D' R2 B L' U2 R L' B U' L2 B2 U2 F R' F2 D2 L2 F2 B R' 
59. 11.50 F' U2 F' U2 R2 D' U B2 U' L' F U D2 B L B F' R' F R F B D2 B' D 
60. 9.65 B L2 D U' R' U B' R D R2 F R2 F2 B U L2 D2 U' L B' D2 F' D2 B' U' 
61. 9.77 L' U L D' U B' D2 L' F' U' L B' R U' D' B2 L2 U F U' F B2 R L2 U 
62. 9.21 D L2 B R2 D F U' F B2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' F' D R' L' F' L B R L B' 
63. 8.89 L2 R' U' L U B R2 D' F L2 B' L' D F B R' D L D' B U' D2 B' U2 R 
64. 10.83 D' B2 R' F2 U' D F' B' R2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R' U F B D2 R2 L' D' B D2 F2 B2 
65. 10.24 U' L2 U' D2 B R' U' F' R' B2 U2 B' U' F R' B2 F' L F' B' D' L B2 R' U 
66. 9.90 U B R2 L D2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 B F' D F' B R2 F' B' R' L F' D F2 B2 D2 
67. 10.04 U2 R' D' R L D2 R' D U F R L B' U R F2 B2 L' U R B2 F R' L' F' 
68. 10.43 U' D' R2 U D B U R' D U' L U2 F B2 L2 B R' B2 F' U L B' D' U L' 
69. 10.22 D B2 U F D' B' R' F' U B' R2 D2 L2 R' D2 R' U' R2 D' L' B L2 U R2 F2 
70. 9.69 R' D2 B F' R' U D F2 R L D2 B D2 U' F2 B' R B F2 U' F R' B' F L 
71. 10.27 L' B F' L B2 F D U2 F U' B' L2 F2 L2 F U L2 R' B L2 U F' B2 D' B' 
72. 11.31 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B D2 R' U' B' R' B2 R' B F2 D' U' L2 U2 R' L2 F2 B R F 
73. 10.43 R F U' B' R B' D R' L2 U' L D' F2 U2 L D L D2 B D2 R2 U R2 L D' 
74. (12.94) D' F' R' D B L2 D L' D R L2 D' L' U2 R' U' L2 B L' U F' D F U R' 
75. 9.31 U B R F' U' F R D' U L' U' B' F' L F2 D2 F L2 R2 U B F' R' F' B' 
76. 11.81 R2 D2 F' R2 B' F U2 F U' L2 B' F U2 L R' U D2 B' D2 B D' F L B D2 
77. 9.14 U' B D' R F2 B2 R2 F' U2 F B L2 U' R B R' F2 L R F' B2 L2 D' B2 D' 
78. 9.13 U' F2 U' R' U D L2 D U' F2 L' R2 B' R' D2 R2 B F2 U' R D2 F2 R D U 
79. 10.91 F' L2 R' F R' F' U F2 R2 F2 U' B L B' F D' R' U' F U D L2 B' F R' 
80. 9.71 D B2 L2 R2 F2 U L' F' R L' D B F' D L' D2 U R L U' R2 F2 D L F2 
81. 11.22 B' R D2 L2 F R' B' L B2 D' F' L U2 D R U L D' U' F U L' B L' U' 
82. 10.21 R2 D' B' U D2 B' D' B' R U' F2 R U D2 L D2 F D B' L' R2 U F' L' U' 
83. 10.64 D2 U R2 B F' D R' D2 L' U R B2 U D2 F' R2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 U R' D2 L2 
84. 11.04 F2 B L F2 D2 U B R D2 R B2 D2 F2 R' B' F' D2 L D' L2 D' B L U L2 
85. 9.06 F B R' U2 F2 L' R F2 B' U F' U' D' R F2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F' D' R D' L2 
86. 8.38 F U B' R' D F R' B R F' L' B' U2 R2 F' U' D' L D2 U' F' D' L' B2 U2 
87. 8.92 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 L2 F2 D B' F2 U R F D2 B2 L2 R' U R2 L' D B' 
88. 8.89 R2 F R2 U2 B F L2 F' B R' F2 L' B' U2 F U2 F2 D' U R2 F2 D' B' U B 
89. 10.34 B' U' L2 D U' B' U2 F' D' L' F2 D' U' F2 U' B' D2 F2 L2 R' B2 U' B2 L2 U' 
90. 8.90 B U' B2 L2 F L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L R U2 F2 U R' B D' L2 U' R U2 B2 L 
91. 9.89 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U F2 R' U' L2 U F B L R F U' D' L F' 
92. 10.04 L R U L R2 F L' F' U B2 D' B U2 F2 L' D L2 U R2 B U2 B L2 R2 B 
93. 10.14 U' F B' L' R' F' U L2 U' F U2 D2 B2 L2 D' L' D B2 R' D U2 R2 U L2 B 
94. 11.77 B2 D' L B U' F2 L R F' U B2 R' F2 L' B2 U D2 R F' U R L' U B L 
95. 10.37 R2 L' F' L2 F' D' B' F2 L' F' B R D2 R' D L2 B R2 D2 L2 U B U R2 L' 
96. (7.63) B' R' U B R' B L2 U B' D2 R' F U R2 F L' R U' F' L U B2 L2 D U 
97. 9.14 D' B' F U2 R2 B2 U B L R2 F' R D' L2 R2 F' U L R B D' R' B F2 L 
98. 8.38 U2 F' B L' U D L F2 R' B R D' L F2 B L R' F' R2 D2 F' D' F' B2 D 
99. 9.22 B' L' U2 B' D F' R D F2 L R' F R' U D' F U2 L F2 U R F U2 R U2 
100. 9.26 F2 U2 R B' F' D' L D' R' U B L' D' L' U F2 U D' L B2 L B' U' D F2 

(σ = 0.89)

Average of 12: 9.49
1. 9.06 F B R' U2 F2 L' R F2 B' U F' U' D' R F2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F' D' R D' L2 
2. 8.38 F U B' R' D F R' B R F' L' B' U2 R2 F' U' D' L D2 U' F' D' L' B2 U2 
3. 8.92 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 L2 F2 D B' F2 U R F D2 B2 L2 R' U R2 L' D B' 
4. 8.89 R2 F R2 U2 B F L2 F' B R' F2 L' B' U2 F U2 F2 D' U R2 F2 D' B' U B 
5. 10.34 B' U' L2 D U' B' U2 F' D' L' F2 D' U' F2 U' B' D2 F2 L2 R' B2 U' B2 L2 U' 
6. 8.90 B U' B2 L2 F L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L R U2 F2 U R' B D' L2 U' R U2 B2 L 
7. 9.89 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U F2 R' U' L2 U F B L R F U' D' L F' 
8. 10.04 L R U L R2 F L' F' U B2 D' B U2 F2 L' D L2 U R2 B U2 B L2 R2 B 
9. 10.14 U' F B' L' R' F' U L2 U' F U2 D2 B2 L2 D' L' D B2 R' D U2 R2 U L2 B 
10. (11.77) B2 D' L B U' F2 L R F' U B2 R' F2 L' B2 U D2 R F' U R L' U B L 
11. 10.37 R2 L' F' L2 F' D' B' F2 L' F' B R D2 R' D L2 B R2 D2 L2 U B U R2 L' 
12. (7.63) B' R' U B R' B L2 U B' D2 R' F U R2 F L' R U' F' L U B2 L2 D U 

(σ = 0.69)

Average of 5: 8.90
1. (8.38) F U B' R' D F R' B R F' L' B' U2 R2 F' U' D' L D2 U' F' D' L' B2 U2 
2. 8.92 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 L2 F2 D B' F2 U R F D2 B2 L2 R' U R2 L' D B' 
3. 8.89 R2 F R2 U2 B F L2 F' B R' F2 L' B' U2 F U2 F2 D' U R2 F2 D' B' U B 
4. (10.34) B' U' L2 D U' B' U2 F' D' L' F2 D' U' F2 U' B' D2 F2 L2 R' B2 U' B2 L2 U' 
5. 8.90 B U' B2 L2 F L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L R U2 F2 U R' B D' L2 U' R U2 B2 L 

(σ = 0.01)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## joey (May 5, 2010)

huh O_O


----------



## Toad (May 5, 2010)

WAT

That Ave5 is just epic.


----------



## Cride5 (May 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 100: 9.99



 

Anyone else in the UK with sub-10 avg100? Brendan?


----------



## Neo63 (May 5, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 100: 9.99
> ...



Robert? Dunno...
I'm not from the UK


----------



## joey (May 5, 2010)

Pretty sure Rob hasn't (no offence). Breandan for sure.


----------



## Escher (May 5, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 100: 9.99
> ...



·$8,1G·$1,8a·$8,1s·$1,8m·$8,1u·$1,8s·0 [Breandan] says:
yeah, 9.5x just after my day of 1500 solves

EDIT: 
-rolled to 9.94 avg100
-Rob has sub 10 a12, but not bigger than that afaik.


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

holy balls


----------



## Edam (May 5, 2010)

riffz said:


> Where's the 5th solve?





qqwref said:


> Is that an average of 4, Edam? ;p



oh, i never even noticed.. damn, probably just a low 15 average of 5 in the end then, whatever the next solve might have been


----------



## Litz (May 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 100: 9.99



/Clap


----------



## Neo63 (May 6, 2010)

wtf...


Average: 4.98
Standard Deviation: 0.09
Best Time: 4.82
Worst Time: 5.58
Individual Times:
1.	(4.82)	U L B R' U' L' R l' r 
2.	5.13	L B' L U R U' L R' l' b u' 
3.	(5.58)	L U L' R U' L B U' l r' u' 
4.	4.98	L' U L B' L U B U l r' u 
5.	4.83	U L' R' L' U' R L l b'


----------



## cincyaviation (May 6, 2010)

i have sooooo many accomplishments today, first of all
sub 1 H-Perm  .99, twice
FULL CLL!!!!!!
first ever sub 4 avg5


Spoiler



Average: 3.86
Standard Deviation: 0.19
Best Time: 3.34
Worst Time: 4.72
Individual Times:
1.	3.58	U F' R F' U2 R F R U'
2.	(4.72)	R' U F' U' F' R' F2 R2
3.	(3.34)	U' F2 U F' U' R2 U R'
4.	4.17	F2 R F2 R' U F' U2 R' U R'
5.	3.84	R2 U R F' U R2 F' R


and first ever sub 5 avg 12, with a counting 9


Spoiler



Average: 4.95
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 3.34
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	4.31	R2 U' F R F2 U' F' R U2
2.	3.58	U F' R F' U2 R F R U'
3.	4.72	R' U F' U' F' R' F2 R2
4.	(3.34)	U' F2 U F' U' R2 U R'
5.	4.17	F2 R F2 R' U F' U2 R' U R'
6.	3.84	R2 U R F' U R2 F' R
7.	(DNF)	U2 R' U F' U2 R2 F' R U2
8.	9.34	F' U F2 U2 F' R F2 R U'
9.	3.84	U2 F R U' F R' F2 U'
10.	4.22	U' F U' R2 U F R' U R' U'
11.	5.41	U' R2 F R' U2 R F' U R
12.	6.03	R' F R' F2 U F2 R' U'


many thanks to escher for his help in learning CLL


----------



## dannyz0r (May 6, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.83
worst time: 21.03

current avg5: 18.56 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 18.32 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 18.53 (σ = 0.29)
best avg12: 18.53 (σ = 0.29)
My lowest sd by far 


Spoiler



1. 18.73 L D' L2 B2 R2 D L2 R' B R B D U R' L B2 F' R2 F2 B R L2 D R2 F
2. 18.29 F D2 R D2 B' R D2 U' L R F2 L B' D F R2 L' F2 U F B2 D' L' D2 F
3. 18.13 L F' R' D F B2 U L2 D R L B2 D2 R D U F2 D2 B2 D' B F2 R2 D U
4. 18.53 F R U F2 B U B U F' B R2 D2 R D2 F U2 B U' L B' R2 L2 F' R2 D2
5. (21.03) D2 L2 U D2 B' U' B U' F' B' R F' L2 F2 B D' F U R2 U2 D2 L R U' F
6. (17.83) R B2 L' F' U2 B U F' B R U2 R2 L2 B U2 F2 U B' F R' L2 U2 L2 U' R'
7. 18.72 B' R L' D' R2 F L U' L2 U' B U L' B' L U2 B2 F D2 B L' B' L' B2 D'
8. 18.51 D2 L F2 D' F' R2 B' U' L' B' D2 R2 F2 L' U F D2 B' D2 F' U L' R2 D' B2
9. 18.73 U2 D B' L U L' R U2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 B' L2 D' R' D R2 B' L' U L' F2 B
10. 19.12 U D L' B U' F R2 D' R2 B2 L2 R' B U2 L2 R' B2 D2 U L U' L' D' B2 U2
11. 18.44 F' D' U R' B D2 F2 D R2 B2 L U R2 U D2 R' U2 R2 D' U' L U' F B2 D2
12. 18.14 F' R D R B' L' F R F R B2 L F U D2 L D2 F' B2 L B D' L' F2 D'


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 6, 2010)

5x5:
1:47.31, (1:43.56), 1:55.30, 1:51.10, (2:05.28), 2:00.44, 1:52.03, 1:56.83, 1:43.79, 1:52.15, 1:50.25, 1:53.79 => 1:52.30

using CF sandwich. Previously I was doing CFOP for midges + corners, but a few days ago I realized that using pure CF (after first 2 centers) gives me a lot of freedom. 5 days of experimenting with a different method and I has pb avg yayy.


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2010)

watrowan.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 6, 2010)

Rowan! Wow, just wow.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 6, 2010)

Wowan.


----------



## riffz (May 6, 2010)

Rowanage.

I'm trying too hard...


----------



## amostay2004 (May 6, 2010)

wooot 7.15 PLL skip! 

U' L2 D2 U R' U D' L' U D B F' R2 B2 U2 F D' R D' L' D2 U R2 B F' 
Cross on D

y' D2 L F2 R
U R U' R2' U R
R U2 R' U R U' R'
y2 R' U R
U2 R U' R'
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
U2

36 moves. 5.03 tps. meh


----------



## Elliot (May 6, 2010)

*One-Hand Average of 12:*
26.12, 25.56, (20.07), 24.29, 26.06, 30.27, (38.64), 23.27, 32.25, 26.10, 30.71, 30.93 = *27.56*

Sub nationals qualification cutoff


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2010)

(10.09), 11.56, 12.09, (15.63), 12.14, 12.01, 11.60, 11.76, 12.55, 12.84, 11.86, 14.67 = 12.31 avg12

>:| 14


----------



## DavidWoner (May 6, 2010)

His name is Prowan get it right >:[


----------



## riffz (May 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> His name is Prowan get it right >:[



Oooh good one. I wonder if Rowan uses a glowan-the-dark cube at home.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 6, 2010)

... or maybe he has fast fingers because of all of his sewin'?

Wait, no, that sucks...


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2010)

[14:13:47] <+DavidWoner> lolscramble D U2 B2 R2 B' F2 D F' D' L' F L2 B' L2 F R' D U B2 D2 R2 D' U' F2 R

[14:15:20] <+qqwref> 8.46 OH
[14:15:21] <+qqwref> first try

My solution (more or less):


Spoiler



triple xcross: z U' R2 y' R' z U' R2 U
EO + pair: y z U2 R U R'
WV: y' U' L U2 R' U' R U2 L'
PLL skip: U2
19 moves :O


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 6, 2010)

None of these are PB's, but these are all my bests with a stackmat. I'm always going to use a stackmat now for my times.

avg5 - 15.16 ... (pb - 14.69 w/ spacebar)
avg12 - 15.96 ... (pb - 15.22 w/ spacebar)
avg100 - 17.39 ... (pb - 17.31 w/ spacebar)

Also got a 1.90 2x2 solve. Like it even matters.


EDIT: Don't want to double post, but ...
4x4 single PB - 1:12.13 (no parity)


----------



## JustinJ (May 6, 2010)

I don't think I've posted in this thread in a while... First thing worthy I guess 

Try the 10.09 scramble, orange cross (or hold cross on L)

Solution:


Spoiler



z' y'
U2 R U' R'
U' y R U' R'
y M2 U2 M2
R U' R'
y U' R U' R'
R U R' y' r' U r U' r' U' r
U y U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2



Average of 12: 11.95
1. 10.58 L2 D U2 L D2 L' B' R' L F' R2 U L' D L' R U' F D' F R2 D2 B' R' U2
2. 11.95 B' F2 R' L' D U2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 F D' U L U' L' F L' B2 R2 F R' D' L2
3. 12.96 U' B U B R2 F U F U2 D2 F2 R' B D2 R' U2 B2 D2 L' F U F2 R B' L
4. 11.76 F B2 R2 B2 D' F' D' B' D2 F D' U' L F2 R2 B' D F2 L D' L2 F L' U2 R2
5. 11.78 R2 L2 U D' F L2 R2 D2 B' F2 U' F D2 F2 R F2 B L R' F' B2 U' R D2 R2
6. 12.53 L2 F2 R B F L D' R2 L' F' U2 L' F' L U R' F U2 L' R F2 R' B2 L' F2
7. (9.72) F B2 U' L F' U L' U2 D F' B2 L' R F' U B2 U2 B' D U2 B U R' L U2
8. 12.19 B' L2 B2 L2 R' U' L' R B' U F' R2 F L' F2 D U F D F L B' R F2 B2
9. 12.34 L2 D2 B2 U L' B' F U' L D2 R2 U2 B L2 U R' B2 F2 L2 D U' B' F2 U R2
10. 13.36 B' F2 L' F' L' B L' U2 L R' F D2 L' U F' U2 D' F U' B R D F D2 U2
11. 10.09 U' B U B' D F2 B L B2 L F B' R F B D2 F2 D2 B' F' R' F' B2 U R
12. (14.51) L2 F2 B' R2 U D2 R L B D2 L D2 R U' B D' R U' F' D' L2 U2 B L' F


----------



## Sa967St (May 6, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread in a while... First thing worthy I guess
> 
> Try the 10.09 scramble, orange cross (or hold cross on L)
> 
> ...



LOL
crazy F2L, and your favourite OLL


----------



## riffz (May 7, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2



I like that Z perm. Mine now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2010)

riffz said:


> JustinJ said:
> 
> 
> > M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2
> ...



You can also do the M2 U2 at the beginning instead of the end, if you prefer that.


----------



## Muesli (May 7, 2010)

1:43.56

First time solving a 4x4x4 in over a month. I've only dropped 5 seconds. DP too


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 7, 2010)

Previous best PLL attack - 50.06
New best PLL attack - 50.02
COME ON SUB 50!
(I will be editing this post soon ...)

EDIT: YESS! 48.38. Who needs 49.


----------



## riffz (May 7, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > JustinJ said:
> ...



Interesting. Personally I like it the way it is but that's good to know.


----------



## Brett (May 7, 2010)

First sub-2 4x4x4 average in months .

Now all I need is a good cube. Is Eastsheen still the best 4x4?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2010)

Brett said:


> First sub-2 4x4x4 average in months .
> 
> Now all I need is a good cube. Is Eastsheen still the best 4x4?



It's preference, but most people prefer Mini QJ and YJ 4x4's nowadays, both can be found on popbuying.com.

You can also find the Mini QJ in many US based stores like speedcubeshop.com, speedcubingstore.webs.com, and cubingstore.webs.com.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 7, 2010)

lol idk what happened

Average of 12: 13.48
1. 12.52 /(9,6)/'(3,1)/(6,8)/(10,6)/'(10,11)/(8,8)/'(4,11)/'(6,2)/'(6,4)/(8,6)/'(6,0)/(0,6)/'(6,4)/(11,10)/'(8,0)/(0,2)/'(2,1)/(2,6)/(7,6)/(8,9)
2. 12.48 (9,2)/(0,4)/'(0,9)/'(3,5)/(7,9)/(9,10)/'(6,8)/(4,10)/'(2,0)/(6,10)/'(2,5)/'(6,0)/'(9,2)/'(6,4)/(8,10)/'(9,2)/'(2,0)/(6,8)/(0,4)/(10,8)/
3. 14.91 /'(6,3)/(0,6)/'(0,6)/'(6,9)/(6,0)/'(9,9)/(9,3)/(9,3)/(0,5)/(7,6)/'(9,0)/(3,10)/'(2,9)/'(9,3)/(3,9)/(3,6)/(0,1)/(11,8)/(8,0)/(1,10)
4. (16.22) /(3,3)/(6,2)/(1,6)/(4,11)/'(8,2)/(6,6)/'(2,10)/'(0,6)/'(0,4)/'(6,6)/'(10,3)/(10,6)/(6,8)/'(6,7)/'(2,1)/'(4,0)/(4,8)/(9,2)/'(5,2)/
5. 15.25 /'(6,6)/'(0,4)/(0,3)/(6,0)/(3,9)/(11,8)/(6,0)/(3,6)/(10,1)/(6,0)/(3,8)/'(9,0)/(5,3)/'(3,0)/(10,1)/(8,0)/(3,0)/(3,6)/(0,6)
6. 12.16 (10,2)/'(6,3)/(3,3)/'(3,0)/'(3,9)/(4,7)/(0,2)/(10,6)/(0,8)/(4,10)/'(11,8)/(3,6)/'(6,1)/'(2,11)/'(10,3)/'(6,0)/(6,10)/(2,0)/'(9,6)/(0,10)
7. 14.30 /'(9,9)/'(6,11)/(8,10)/(0,4)/(8,8)/'(6,4)/'(0,4)/(4,0)/(2,0)/(8,2)/(2,4)/'(10,10)/'(6,6)/(7,6)/(0,1)/(5,0)/(6,6)/'(6,7)/'(9,6)/'
8. 12.14 (0,3)/'(9,0)/(6,11)/'(1,10)/(6,0)/'(5,9)/(8,9)/'(6,6)/'(2,4)/(7,0)/(0,5)/'(0,4)/(6,6)/'(2,6)/(7,9)/'(9,6)/'(3,6)/'(0,3)/'(6,9)/'(9,8)
9. 15.45 /'(6,0)/'(3,0)/(6,6)/(6,9)/(8,4)/'(6,9)/(3,7)/(5,11)/(7,3)/'(3,10)/(6,0)/(0,9)/'(2,0)/(6,4)/(3,2)/'(0,3)/(0,5)/(1,3)/'(0,9)/'(10,3)
10. 12.92 (1,3)/(3,8)/'(0,9)/'(6,10)/'(11,0)/(8,0)/'(7,10)/'(0,4)/'(8,2)/(2,3)/'(0,4)/'(8,2)/'(7,8)/(9,2)/(9,11)/'(1,9)/'(0,3)/(0,11)/'(0,8)/'(2,6)/'
11. 12.63 /'(6,0)/(6,9)/'(0,5)/(7,3)/'(7,11)/(9,10)/'(0,3)/'(7,0)/(4,11)/(1,10)/(0,6)/'(6,6)/(6,0)/(0,10)/(11,6)/(6,3)/'(4,9)/(6,8)/(0,8)/(10,9)
12. (11.63) /'(6,6)/'(8,3)/'(10,7)/(2,6)/'(6,0)/(9,6)/'(0,10)/'(5,8)/'(1,4)/'(11,6)/(9,0)/(9,3)/(3,9)/(9,3)/'(9,5)/(9,1)/'(3,6)/(0,4)/'(5,6)/(10,0)


----------



## MTGjumper (May 7, 2010)

Wait, is that computer?

Nice


----------



## CubeX (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

i got sub-20 after a few actual solves of Pyraminx which was, 17.48 (Not generated scramble), since i do not know how to scramble a Pyraminx...

I just do random edge solves, until it's done, i just see it as a 3x3, but i still need to learn edge flip (Parity)...


----------



## CubeX (May 7, 2010)

Pyraminx solves

Method: Solving edges until done...

26.26, 34.06, 38.76+, 58.77, 45.78

Note: These scrambles are not (computer-generated)


----------



## mande (May 7, 2010)

Sub 30 in FMC in the weekly. My first sub 30.


----------



## rcbeyer (May 7, 2010)

Learned Square-1 today, and this is every solve i did today
cube shape consistently always takes about 30s -.- and it seemed like i had parity in nearly every solve, my fingers just aren't fast enough lol

but a new day - a new puzzle whoo! Watch out Woner! I'll be taking square-1 next comp! lol jk jk *sigh*

solve #25 would have been sub-1 but i messed up parity and basically had to start over :fp

lol standard deviation > best time
yay for absolutely NO consistency!

Statistics for 05-07-2010 06:05:45

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:12.10
Standard Deviation: 46.58
Best Time: 46.10
Worst Time: 3:53.03
Individual Times:
1.	2:45.21	(6,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,2) / (-3,1) / (-2,1) / (-1,4) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
2.	3:00.31	(0,5) / (-2,4) / (-1,2) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,1) / (2,3) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (3,0)
3.	3:53.03	(3,6) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,0)
4.	1:49.46	(0,5) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (6,5) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (-4,0)
5.	1:51.68	(0,2) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (4,1) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (-4,4)
6.	3:50.12	(-3,2) / (-2,-5) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (3,5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,2) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) /
7.	3:36.23	(-2,6) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (4,0) / (2,5) / (-3,4) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-4,1) / (-5,2) / (2,4) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) /
8.	2:43.18	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,2)
9.	2:05.36	(3,6) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (-1,4) / (-2,3) / (5,4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (0,2)
10.	1:55.19	(0,-3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (1,2) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (2,0)
11.	2:20.69	(-2,6) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-5,5) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (2,1) / (-1,0) / (0,5) / (3,2) / (2,0) / (6,0)
12.	2:07.18	(6,5) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (5,3) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (-4,5)
13.	1:10.52	(1,5) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-4,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (5,3) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (0,1) /
14.	2:27.63	(4,6) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (-4,4) / (4,4) / (-4,0) / (4,0)
15.	2:12.38	(3,0) / (6,3) / (5,4) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (-3,4) /
16.	1:34.89	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-2,0)
17.	46.10	(-5,6) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (5,1) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,5) / (-1,2) / (0,2) /
18.	1:16.98	(0,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (-5,0) / (3,5) / (6,4) / (3,4) / (-4,4) / (2,0) / (6,2) /
19.	1:39.87	(1,0) / (0,6) / (-1,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (4,3) /
20.	2:33.24	(0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,4) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (3,0)
21.	1:51.14	(0,2) / (1,-2) / (3,5) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,1) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (-2,0) / (0,3)
22.	1:37.94	(0,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (4,5) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (5,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (6,0) / (2,5) /
23.	1:44.42	(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,0) / (5,5) / (1,0) / (6,5) / (4,1) / (4,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) /
24.	1:34.76	(0,-1) / (4,-5) / (5,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (-3,2) / (-1,0) / (0,2)
25.	2:35.11	(3,-1) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (5,0) / (6,0)


----------



## IamWEB (May 7, 2010)

CubeX said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i got sub-20 after a few actual solves of Pyraminx which was, 17.48 (Not generated scramble), since i do not know how to scramble a Pyraminx...
> 
> I just do random edge solves, until it's done, i just see it as a 3x3, but i still need to learn edge flip (Parity)...



So I went fishing today, and boy did I catch a big one.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 7, 2010)

11.04, 12.51, (13.17), (9.33), 11.24, 10.58, 12.41, 10.71, 9.68, 10.26, 10.23, 10.64 = 10.93

I can still do it


----------



## goshypimple (May 7, 2010)

best avg5: 11.65 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 12.46 (σ = 0.82)

1. 12.15 R' U2 F' B L B R' B2 U' L' D U R' D2 R2 L' B2 D2 B2 D' F L F' B U'
2. (14.78) U2 R2 F' U2 F B R2 F' D U2 B R L F' U' B R2 U F' L' R2 D' B U' D2
3. 13.34 U' F2 B2 D2 B2 R' U' F2 D2 B2 D B F2 D2 U' L2 D' R' B D L B' F2 R' B2
4. 11.46 D2 R U' F2 R2 U D' L' D2 B' R B' D R2 L' U2 D' L' B D B F2 D2 R' L'
5. 13.40 U' D2 R' D2 F' R2 D' F L F D2 B R B2 U' R' D2 L2 U R U2 B2 L' B U
6. 12.98 L R2 B R2 F' R2 F L' U B2 F L2 F' U2 F' B2 L F2 R D2 F' U' B2 U2 D
7. 11.00 L' B' F' R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D B D2 U2 B' U' L' D' F2 U' L' R D B2 F D2
8. 11.67 L2 R2 U D' L U' B F R' F' L2 R B2 L2 F' B' D' F2 R2 D' R2 F B2 D2 R'
9. 12.26 B' L2 U B2 L F2 U R U' D F' R2 F L' R2 D R F R2 F R' F B' U B'
10. 13.21 B' R U' B' F' L' B U' F B' U L' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L R B' L' B F D2 B2
11. (8.97) B2 L' D' R2 U' F' D' B R' F U D2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 L' U' B' D' R L B L
12. 13.11 B' L U' F' R' F U2 D F' L R F B D L' U' F2 U' F2 L U' R' U2 B R 

nl 8.97, pb avg of 5 and 12 o.o and no warm up 

Done right after watching Yu Nakajima's 11.81 avg of 12. 
<3 Rubiks diy


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2010)

3rd ever 5x5x5 solve: 16 min 46s which already is a drastic improvement  

~10th solve on 4x4x4 new PB of 6 min 20s

Im' starting to like these (semi) big cubes


----------



## DavidWoner (May 7, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Wait, is that computer?



Ya it is. I let you IRL guys get too far ahead of me


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2010)

2:04.28 helicopter cube OH 

EDIT: 2x2 stuff
best avg5: 3.60 (σ = 0.15)
(4.95), (3.36), 3.45, 3.54, 3.81

best avg12: 4.02 (σ = 0.52) D:
(3.02), 4.16, 4.95, 3.36, 3.45, 3.54, 3.81, 4.02, 4.39, (7.15), 4.77, 3.71

best avg100: 4.81 (σ = 0.89)


----------



## MTGjumper (May 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, is that computer?
> ...




What's your IRL PB now then?


----------



## Andreaillest (May 8, 2010)

19 second solve on a crappy dollar cube. Aloso got a 21. Some more decent times. Avg. of 12 was 27.99.


----------



## Edward (May 8, 2010)

Statistics for 05-07-2010 23:07:27

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.58
Standard Deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 18.98
Worst Time: 21.94
Individual Times:
1.	18.98	D' B D B2 F' L2 R' F L' B' F D' R2 D' U F R F' U2 F' L R2 F2 L2 D2
2.	20.91	B2 L F' R D2 U' B2 F L2 U L2 R U2 B' F' D2 U' R' U2 B2 F' U' B2 L2 R
3.	21.94	F R2 F R2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B F' L D' U' F D2 R2 U2 F L' R F2 L
4.	21.45	F2 L' B D2 U2 B' R B2 F' U' B L' B2 U L' R U2 L' R D2 R D' U2 R' B2
5.	19.61	D F' D F2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B F U L2 B U B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 D

Goodness gratious, how long till sub 20. I either need CMLL or get better at blocks. I can't decide which is more intimidating D:.


----------



## ianini (May 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> I either need CMLL..



I'm not the Roux master, but isn't that a main step you need to learn to get fast?


----------



## Edward (May 8, 2010)

ianini said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I either need CMLL..
> ...



It's been proven by waffle that sub 15 is possible with 2 look corners.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 8, 2010)

My first Sub-20 Average of 5:19.95
Standard Deviation: 0.27
Best Time: 17.11
Worst Time: 27.69
Individual Times:
1.	19.94	B2 F' U' R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L' B' F L2 R2 B F D' B2 F' R' U2 R B2 F2 R
2.	(17.11)	L' D R B2 F D U L' U' F' L2 R D' F' R B L R U2 B D' U' B' F2 R'
3.	19.53	B D B' D2 R' D U2 L' U' L2 B D U' L' D' U' B F' L D' F' R' U B D
4.	(27.69)	B' D' B R2 D2 B F2 L D B2 D' B' L' R' B F' R' F L2 R' B' L' B U F2
5.	20.38	D L2 D F L' B' D2 B2 R2 B F D U' B L2 F U' L2 R U' B R' B F' R


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> It's been proven by waffle that sub 15 is possible with 2 look corners.



Nope.


----------



## Edward (May 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > It's been proven by waffle that sub 15 is possible with 2 look corners.
> ...



Ooops, got meh numbers wrong. Didn't bother to check the video, and was just going off teh top of mai head. Thanks.


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2010)

Obviously sub-15 is possible with 2-look CMLL, BigGreen could do it no problem >_>

I don't know any kind of C*LL and I've had a mid-low 18s avg12, though, so I think you could put off learning it for a while yet. You should definitely do it eventually if you want to be a serious roux solver, though.


----------



## Neo63 (May 8, 2010)

4x4
1:20.09, 1:07.95, 1:28.98, 1:13.65, 1:16.37 = 1:16.70
Pretty bad but very interesting average, had one solve with FRUR'U'F' + PLL Skip, an OLL skip with PLL Parity, had one with OLL skip with OLL parity (just two flipped edges)


----------



## mande (May 8, 2010)

3x3 PB avg 12.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.23
1. 15.89 U' D' B2 L U' D2 R D2 R2 F2 U D2 L R U' B' D' B2 D F' B2 U R' B2 D 
2. (13.40) B' F2 R2 F U L2 F2 D B L' U2 L2 R B F' D2 F2 D2 U' L' F D2 F2 R2 B 
3. 15.24 B F2 L R2 D' F D2 B' F R' D' R2 D' F' D' B R2 L D F U' F' U' R U2 
4. 17.69 D B' F2 D2 U L' F' R F2 L' U F2 L2 R' F2 U R' D' B D' B2 U R2 B2 F' 
5. (19.88) B2 F L' U D L' B2 L B U L2 U2 R2 D F' B2 L B2 F U B2 L' D' F' R2 
6. 16.20 L U' D B' U2 D2 R D2 L2 F R L' U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B' L' U' B' F U' L2 
7. 16.87 U B L2 R D R' F B2 U F2 D L D B D' U' L U B' R' B U L2 U L' 
8. 18.65 B' D' U2 R2 B D2 R' D2 L2 U L' B F U2 B R' L F' U2 F' L U B2 F' D' 
9. 15.72 F U D' L2 D' U' R2 L' D' L2 D F' L2 F L F D2 L' D' U2 B U D R2 L' 
10. 14.21 R' B D' B' F L2 F R2 D U2 F2 B U B R D' U2 R' F R U' L2 U2 F' D' 
11. 14.91 B2 U2 F R U' F2 R' L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 R' U' L D2 B L2 D' U2 R F L D' 
12. 16.92 B R2 B' D' F L' B F2 L' D L2 F' B2 R F2 U' B2 D R' B' L' U F' L2 U2 

13.40 was PLL skip.


Times like this only come once in a while. Otherwise I still average about 18.


----------



## cubedude7 (May 8, 2010)

6x6 3:41.62, PB 
2nd solve for weekly.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 8, 2010)

19.03 non-lucky Onehanded!
Antisune + U-Perm


----------



## Faz (May 8, 2010)

7.47, 6.81, 10.15, 7.87, 6.72, = 7.38

Last one should have been much faster, I failed the last F2L pair. Luckily it was a PLL skip >_>

Btw the avg12 sucked.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 8, 2010)

3x3 One-handed:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 20.19
worst time: 38.89

current avg5: 30.26 (σ = 1.93)
best avg5: 24.13 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 27.34 (σ = 3.46)
best avg12: 26.55 (σ = 2.64)

session avg: 27.72 (σ = 3.51)
session mean: 27.79

20.19 was non-lucky 

EDIT: 5x5
1:36.52, 1:35.99, (1:44.47), (1:33.56), 1:38.22 = 1:36.91
Old PB was 1:44.72 ^^

1:42.05 avg12. LOL!


----------



## BigGreen (May 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.47, 6.81, 10.15, 7.87, 6.72, = 7.38
> 
> Last one should have been much faster, I failed the last F2L pair. *Luckily it was a PLL skip* >_>



cheater


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 8, 2010)

26.56 OH lucky PB (PLL skip)
B' D' U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F L B2 F' D' U L R B' U F' D L B2 D U2 L2 B'


----------



## Toad (May 8, 2010)

Tbh Faz you should just not post any accomplishments for 12 months and then turn up at a comp and get sub7. I'd certainly enjoy that, dunno about any others...?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 8, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Obviously sub-15 is possible with 2-look CMLL, BigGreen could do it no problem >_>



Does he even remember how to do 2LCMLL anymore? 

My accomplishment;

33.xx computer solve on Ryan Heise's simulator. Really good for me because I still don't know which keys do what.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 8, 2010)

*OH*

Not really an accomplishment, but I finished f2l at 13-14 seconds OH 3x3. Every f2l was a 3 move insert except for the 4th one.

Cross on D
B' D' B F' D2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F' D' L' R2 B2 F R D B2 F R B' D2 L' D F2


----------



## ManasijV (May 8, 2010)

Average of 12: 4.65
1. 4.53 R2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R'
2. 4.58 U F' R U2 F' U R
3. 4.34 F U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2
4. 5.04 F U' R' F U F2 R' U'
5. 4.53 F2 R' F U' F2 R' U R2 U'
6. 3.74 R' U' R2 U2 R' F U R U
7. (3.69) F' R' F' U' R2 U' R U
8. 5.18 F R' F U R' F2 R' U2 R U'
9. 3.97 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F R' F2
10. 5.51 U2 R2 U F2 U F2 R' F U2
11. (9.49) R U' F2 U' R U R F2 R' U'
12. 5.09 F' U' F R' U' R U2 F2 U' 

I got my 2x2 two days ago  LanLan is amazing. Some solves (3) were lucky. I use Ortega.


----------



## IamWEB (May 8, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 26.56 OH lucky PB (PLL skip)
> B' D' U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F L B2 F' D' U L R B' U F' D L B2 D U2 L2 B'



Congrats!

I got 34.75 nl (cross on U) and 29.39 nl (cross on D)!

I'm assuming the scramble was cross on D.


----------



## IamWEB (May 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.47, 6.81, 10.15, 7.87, 6.72, = 7.38
> 
> Last one should have been much faster, I failed the last F2L pair. Luckily it was a PLL skip >_>
> 
> Btw the avg12 sucked.



Update your sig.


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2010)

Pyraminx while talking to Odder XD

best avg5: 6.42 (σ = 0.25)
(6.00), 6.63, 6.08, (7.80), 6.56

best avg12: 7.03 (σ = 0.89)
6.98, (9.05), 6.34, 7.01, 8.91, 6.00, 6.63, 6.08, 7.80, 6.56, 8.03, (5.32)

best avg100: 8.45 (σ = 2.14)


----------



## Truncator (May 8, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.52
1. 16.21 B D2 U' F2 B2 R D F2 R L2 F' D L' B L U' B2 U R2 B' F2 U' F L R'
2. 15.38 U' R2 F R' U' L2 D' L2 D2 L' R2 D L' R F' U2 R B' R B' F2 D2 B2 D L
3. 16.00 F2 U' B' R U2 B2 F D' F2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 L D2 R B' L2 U D L R2 F L'
4. 16.10 U B2 D R' L2 F2 L R U' D2 B R2 F' D B F2 U D B' U R' D R' F' L'
5. 14.88 B' F' R' F2 B' D R' B' U' R2 B L' F R2 D' R' D2 U F' D' L2 F2 R' L2 U'
6. (17.02) R D F' L' D B' D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R U2 D B L R2 F' U' R2 F L U D'
7. 15.63 D L' U' R2 L2 B U R2 U2 R2 D' L' F2 R F' L2 R' U F2 U D2 R2 D2 F2 D'
8. (13.32) F L2 R' D' F L R U2 R U' L F' R' B2 D R2 F B L D2 R F L' D2 B2
9. 16.80 D L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D' U B F L' B2 R' D2 R2 F2 L' B U' B F' R2
10. 15.52 B D F D R' F U2 L F2 U2 B' R2 D' L' U2 B2 L' F' R U' R' B2 D2 L2 U2
11. 15.22 F' B' L' D' R U' D' R' U D2 R' F' R2 B R2 D2 U2 R D' R' L2 U2 R' B' D'
12. 13.46 F' B U' F' L2 R U L' D' L R' B2 R F D' B2 D2 L' R B2 U D R2 D' B' 

PB by 0.08  First average of the day, too.

Best avg of 5 in there is not a PB, but still good:

Average of 5: 14.74
1. (13.32) F L2 R' D' F L R U2 R U' L F' R' B2 D R2 F B L D2 R F L' D2 B2
2. (16.80) D L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D' U B F L' B2 R' D2 R2 F2 L' B U' B F' R2
3. 15.52 B D F D R' F U2 L F2 U2 B' R2 D' L' U2 B2 L' F' R U' R' B2 D2 L2 U2
4. 15.22 F' B' L' D' R U' D' R' U D2 R' F' R2 B R2 D2 U2 R D' R' L2 U2 R' B' D'
5. 13.46 F' B U' F' L2 R U L' D' L R' B2 R F D' B2 D2 L' R B2 U D R2 D' B' 

13.36 NL single last night. My Y perm was too fast


----------



## ianini (May 8, 2010)

5x5 single: 1:55.43!
First sub-2!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2010)

My first ever average of 500:


Spoiler



Statistics for 05-08-2010 22:27:40

Cubes Solved: 499/500
Number of Pops: 11
Average: 27.17
Standard Deviation: 4.75
Best Time: 14.80
Worst Time: 1:03.74
Individual Times:
1.	14.80	B L R2 D' F' U2 B' D' U F2 L' R' U2 B D2 F' L2 B' D' U' B' F2 D L2 F
2.	21.56	B L R2 D' F' U2 B' D' U F2 L' R' U2 B D2 F' L2 B' D' U' B' F2 D L2 F
3.	23.26	U' B2 F D' L' R B F' L2 D F' D R2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 B2 L' D U' L' R B2
4.	21.73	B D2 F' L' D' U2 B2 F D' U' B' F2 D U F L R F L F2 U L R B F
5.	26.32	L2 R2 B F D U L' D2 B' F' L' B' D' R2 U B' D2 B2 F' U' R' D R F' U
6.	42.79	L' R B2 L D L' R D L B' D2 R2 U L D' L2 B L D' U F2 U B L2 R'
7.	22.27	R' B2 F' L D U' B' L F2 D U R' U2 B' R D' U L2 B' D' U F D B U2
8.	23.63	F' U2 L' R' D U2 B2 D' U' B' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L' R2 D' U B' R' F
9.	25.24	F2 U B F2 U' B2 F2 D L D2 L' R B' F L R' D' U' L D' U2 B' F' D' F'
10.	25.43	U2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 D2 U2 F2 U B D U' B R' F2 U R U' B2 F R2 B2 U2
11.	22.18	B' R2 U' F2 L R2 D U B F R' D U' B F' D2 U2 L R' F D' U2 B F' D
12.	16.73	D2 U2 F2 U' F' D' U R B2 F U2 L B F D F2 R B' F2 R' F2 D2 U' L U
13.	29.87	D' U B' F2 L B' F' D2 L' R2 B2 F' U' L' D2 U B2 F' D' U' L' D U' B U2
14.	19.03	F' R D U' B2 F D' U' L R2 B2 F' L U' B2 F2 D U B U' B2 F2 D U2 F2
15.	26.87	U B2 F2 R2 D' R' U2 R U2 L2 F D U' L' R2 B2 L' F2 R B2 F' D2 L' U L
16.	27.58	U2 R2 D U2 B' F' D' B F R D2 U R2 D' U' B' F2 D2 B2 F' L D' B' F' D
17.	22.64	B F2 L2 R2 D L' R B2 F L' R2 D' B2 L R B2 D2 U' L R D U2 L R2 B'
18.	21.64	B2 F D F L' R' D U2 B F2 D2 U F' D' R2 B' D' R U2 L2 F2 R' B' F2 L2
19.	30.46	R' B' D2 U B' U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R' D' U' B2 F L D U2 L' F U' R B2 U2 F2
20.	33.12	B F' D2 U' L2 D' U' B' R2 U2 B2 F D' B F' L' F' D U2 B2 F2 L R2 U2 L
21.	48.64	L' B L R2 D' U' B' D2 U F D' U2 L' D' F2 R D2 U2 B R' F' D2 B' F' D
22.	32.90	D' L' R' F' U B2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 D' R' D2 U B' F R2 D B2 F' L' D2 U2
23.	26.50	D2 U' L2 R F D U2 R2 B2 L D' U2 B2 F D' B' F L2 R B R2 F' D' L R2
24.	25.87	B2 L D U2 R F' D2 R' D' F L' U2 B L R2 D' U' L' R2 D' R' D2 U2 L2 R2
25.	25.70	B' F' D L2 F' L R' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' L R2 U' F' L2 B F D L R D'
26.	31.56	D2 U' B F2 D B F' U L' R D2 U' R' F' U B2 F' L' R' B2 L2 R2 U L2 R'
27.	28.03	B2 R' U' B' U2 B F' L R D' R' D U2 F' D' F' L R2 B' F D' U' L F' U'
28.	24.52	L F' U R' D' B L R B F2 D U F R2 F2 R2 D F R2 D' U B F2 D2 U
29.	19.06	D2 U2 B2 U' R' U R' F2 L D2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 U' F2 U' B2
30.	26.06	L' F' D' B L R' B2 L R' D2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F' L' D2 U' B F' L' R' D2 L
31.	24.60	B D U R' B2 L D2 U B L' B L2 R2 D' U' L2 R2 D B2 L' R D2 R' D B2
32.	26.88	R F2 D U2 L' R F' U L' R' F L2 R F2 L' R' F2 R' U2 B' F' D' U2 F R2
33.	26.88	L2 U' R' U2 L D L2 R2 F' R' U' L' D' U' F' U' L2 R' B' F D' F' D' R' U
34.	25.90	B' L2 D L D' U2 B2 F' L' D' R B2 D U2 F' L' F U2 B2 U B' U B2 F2 D
35.	24.35	D2 U2 L2 D U F' D' R D2 U2 R D2 R2 U R' U F R' D R U2 F2 L2 R2 U2
36.	31.55	L2 U2 L2 R D' F2 R F' D' U' L2 F D' U R F U' L D L' R' F' R U2 R'
37.	31.64	F' D2 U F' D' R2 U' L B' F' L' D2 U' L' U2 R' B R B' D U2 R U R2 F
38.	28.58	B F U B L2 F L' B' D B' D B' F L2 R B2 D' B2 L R' F' D2 L R B2
39.	29.76	R' B' F2 L2 R2 D' B' L2 R' B' F' R2 D2 U' B' F L2 U B F' U2 B' R2 B' F2
40.	29.21	B' U R2 D R' F2 D B' F L R' D2 L2 R D R' B F' D' U R2 D2 U2 L2 R2
41.	22.55	R' U' L2 R B' F2 L D' F D' U2 R2 D' U' L' R2 B2 F' L2 R B2 L D' U B2
42.	29.66	B' F2 D B' R' F2 R2 U F2 L' R' D U L2 R' F' D' U' L R B' F D U' L'
43.	27.41	L R' F D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D2 U2 L2 R' D' U B2 L' R F2 R' B R' U2 B2 F'
44.	26.60	L2 D' U B D' U R' B' F2 U2 L2 R D B D2 R2 B' F' R' U' B L B F2 L'
45.	23.17	B F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' U2 L2 R' D' U' B R D2 U' R2 D U B U' L U' L2 R'
46.	30.33	F2 L' R' B F D2 U' F' L R D L2 R2 F' U F L2 R2 D2 U2 R F' D2 U' R2
47.	28.14	L2 B2 F2 D L R2 D' L' R B2 F2 D' B' F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F R D2 U2 R' U'
48.	24.74	U B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U R' D U F U2 L B' F' D2 R' B L2 R' F' L' F2 U2
49.	27.78	B' R2 U2 L' F R' B' F D' U F' R' D' F L' R B2 D' B' R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R2
50.	33.61	D' F U2 F' L2 D2 U B' F2 D L' D' F L2 R F2 U L2 B' F R U' L2 F R'
51.	31.09	D' U' R' D' L' D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 B' R' B2 U2 R D U2 B R B L R B2 F
52.	32.53	B D U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D B D' L2 R2 D' U L R' U B' L' F' R' B2 F' R' U
53.	23.54	D2 F' R2 D L F2 D U' B F R B L' B F2 U B2 F' U' R2 U L' B2 F2 D2
54.	27.22	U' L' R F R2 D' U' R2 B F2 D' U R2 F R B2 F L' F L B2 F D2 U F
55.	26.87	F' R F2 D' U B2 F D2 U2 L D2 U' L R D U2 R2 B F' D' F L R' B' U2
56.	35.05	F2 R D L2 R2 U2 R' F R F' L' R D' U B' F2 R2 B2 F U' B' F D2 L2 R2
57.	20.83	U' F' D L B2 F' L R2 B2 F' U' L' D L2 R' D' U' L F' D U' L' U2 B2 R'
58.	22.56	F' R' B' U' F D2 U L' D2 B2 F L' U' B' F2 L' D F' L2 R F2 L' U2 R F
59.	28.86	L U' F D U' F' R2 B2 R' D' L2 B U' B2 F2 L2 R' B F' L2 R' B' L R' U2
60.	25.08	U2 F' R F L' U L2 R2 D2 L' B F L' R D2 L D' R' B R' B R2 D2 F2 D
61.	32.57	R U' L R D2 U' L' R B' F' L D' B2 F' R2 F U B' L2 R2 D2 F' U' L2 D'
62.	27.29	U B2 F D B' F2 D L R' B L' F2 D2 R B2 D' B U2 B2 F U2 L2 R' U' F'
63.	47.58	R' F L B2 R D' B' L2 R2 D' U' L B' D' L' R' F2 U F2 U2 B' F D' B2 F2
64.	31.89	L' R' U' B' F L' R' D' B' U2 F' U2 R D' F R2 D' U' B2 L' F' U R' F2 U
65.	1:03.74	L2 D' U' B U2 L D' U L2 U L2 B' D' U2 B' F2 L D R' D' U' L' R' B F'
66.	28.78	U' B F' U2 B' L R' B' L2 D' B' D U2 L' R' D B D2 F L' R' D' B L2 R2
67.	26.57	R' D' U B2 F L2 R U F2 R F' R' B2 F' R' B2 F U' B F' R2 F R2 B2 R
68.	26.45	L B' F2 L' R U2 L' R' B F' R2 U' L2 R' B2 F2 L D U2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L' U2
69.	26.24	F D' B' L2 B F D' U2 L2 D2 L' R D2 U' R2 D U2 R' D2 U' B2 F2 U2 F R
70.	24.00	B2 L2 B F R2 D R F D2 L2 D' R' D' U' B' F2 R' D B' L R F U' L2 R
71.	24.50	R' D B F U B L R' B F2 L2 R U2 L U L R2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 F D' F2
72.	25.04	D' B F2 R' D' U2 B F2 D L' B2 F' D2 L R' B F' R2 U' R F D2 U2 L R'
73.	29.36	R' U' F2 D' L U' L2 B2 L R D2 U2 B2 F D' U B2 D2 U L' R' D' U L B'
74.	25.59	L' R' B' D' L R' B F' D2 U L R' U' L U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 B2 L R2 D R
75.	42.16	U' R' D L2 R2 F D2 U' B' F' R2 B F' U' B' R2 F2 L D2 R F2 D2 B2 F' D2
76.	30.40	B F2 U' L D2 L' R B' F U' L2 D2 U' F2 D F D2 U' F' D2 L D' U R F'
77.	27.63	F2 R D2 U2 B' L' R B2 F U B2 F L' U' B' F2 L' B D U R' F U F' D2
78.	23.34	D2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 D U2 B F U2 L D2 B F2 L' R D2 B F D' B U2 F2 U'
79.	24.43	B' R F D2 U' L' U B L2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U R' D' F2 R' D U
80.	30.19	R' B' D2 U B F' L' R' B2 F2 L' D2 L' R' D2 L' D U2 R U B F L R U2
81.	26.96	L2 U2 L F2 D2 U2 B' D2 U L' R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 L R F2 R2 D' U2 B' D' U'
82.	24.65	B' F D U2 B' F' D' L D U F L D2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 R' U L2 D2 B F' R
83.	22.04	B' L' B2 F L F R2 U' F' D2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 R' B F' D U' L' U' R2 D2 L
84.	25.74	R' D2 U R2 D U' B' U F' U B D2 L2 U' L' R' B' U L' R2 D U R B F
85.	29.83	R' B' F' R' D2 B F2 U B F' L' B F' D' B L' R2 F2 L R2 F' R' D R' D
86.	23.26	B F2 U L B' U F R' B' R' B2 R2 B' D2 B2 D' L2 B U F2 D2 U2 R' B2 F'
87.	23.08	F' U2 B D B L' B' U' F D2 R2 U' B' D2 L' R U B' F2 D2 U L B' F2 R
88.	27.24	L D' U' L' F2 U B R' B2 L' R' U' L2 R F2 D U2 R' F2 D2 F2 L' D L' U2
89.	25.90	U B' U F2 D2 U' L R' U' B' F' D' B F D2 U L' F' R D' U' L D U R'
90.	25.55	L D L D U B L2 R' D R2 D U L' D2 U2 L B F L R2 B2 F' L' B' F
91.	24.43	D' B2 F2 D F D L D L2 D' U2 L' R2 B L R U2 B D B F2 L U2 B D'
92.	26.32	D2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' R B L F2 R' U R U2 R' U2 L2 R' D2 U' B D2 R B R
93.	21.04	B D B2 F' L2 D' U2 B R' D' U2 L2 R' B2 F' D U' R B2 L' R B2 L2 R' U'
94.	23.53	D B2 F L2 R2 D' B' D B' F' U2 F2 L F2 L U2 F2 L' B2 F' D' U B' F2 D2
95.	23.53	D' L D F' U' L2 B F L2 R D' F2 U' B' F' D F' L D' U B F' L D2 L'
96.	27.77	F' U' L2 R' D U F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L R' B' D' U2 R2 U2 L D' F2 R' B2 D R2
97.	23.92	U2 B D' F U' F R D2 L' U' R' B2 L2 R' D' B' F' L' R' B2 U' B2 L R U
98.	26.60	R2 F L2 D B F2 L' R' B' L R2 U' B F' L U' L2 D2 U R B' F' L R' F2
99.	28.48	L2 B' R2 D2 U' R B' F' U' L2 B2 D U L2 R2 D F' L2 F D2 U R2 F2 D' F
100.	30.86	L' B L' R D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' D R' B R2 D L R2 D L R U' B F'
101.	17.40	D2 U' L F' L R' U F L R2 B' D2 L2 R' D2 L' R2 B' F L' D' U L D2 U'
102.	29.04	B F' U' R' B2 R' U' F2 L U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' U' L' R' D2 F' D2 U B2 L' F'
103.	28.78	L R B F L2 U L2 R F' U2 B' R D2 B' F2 L U' R2 B' F' D' R U2 F L'
104.	39.59	L2 F' U' L2 D2 U' B2 F' L2 B2 L' B2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' D' U2 B F2 U' B2 R U
105.	28.51	B F2 R B2 F2 R2 B U' L2 R2 B F R U R F U' B' D2 B' F2 D' L2 B2 F2
106.	25.36	B R' B F L2 R2 D2 U' L R' B2 F' L' R' B F2 L' B D B F' L D' R2 U'
107.	26.36	B F2 D2 U' R2 D2 B2 U L R' B' L R' U' F R' U' B' F2 U2 B' F R' U2 B
108.	24.64	L R B2 U L D2 U' L R' D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' L' R U L2 D2 U L' U L2 B
109.	27.17	D B2 F L2 R B' D L R2 D' L R D2 F U' L2 B2 F L' R' D2 B D L2 R
110.	33.91	U L D B L2 R B2 F2 D' U2 B R U' R2 U2 B' F2 U' F L2 D L2 R2 U R'
111.	25.07	L' D' U2 L2 R B' F2 D2 U B F2 U' R B' D2 F U2 L B' U B U2 R D' B'
112.	17.62	L' D' B2 F L F2 L R2 D U2 B F R D2 U' R' F R D U2 R D2 U' F D2
113.	26.00	B' U' B' L2 D' L R' U' B' L' F D U' L R' F U2 B L B' D' R' B' L D
114.	25.62	L R U' L2 R D' U' F2 U2 B' R D' U R F R' U L' R2 B U L R2 D2 U2
115.	30.01	L D L B' F U' B F2 U B' L2 U' F2 L' R' B' F' L R2 D' R D' U' B U'
116.	18.94	L' U' B' L F D U' L2 R F2 U' B' F' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B F'
117.	28.80	L2 R' U' F L R' B' L R' D L D' F' U' B L R U2 L F L2 D' U' L' R'
118.	28.57	L' U' B2 D2 F U2 L' R' B F D2 R2 D' L D U2 F R D2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' R
119.	28.66	F' L R U2 L' R2 D F L2 R' F L' F2 L2 U' F' L' R2 B' F L' F2 D' B2 L2
120.	32.44	B F2 D' L2 F' U F2 D' U2 B' L D B L' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 F R2 B L'
121.	25.15	B F' L2 R B F2 D2 B F D U2 F2 R' F' U2 R D U' F U R U' L' R2 D2
122.	21.01	F' L D B2 D' U2 L R' B2 D U2 B F' D' U2 L' R F D2 L U L' B' F' L
123.	36.61	L2 F L' B' L2 R F U2 B F2 D2 F2 U B' R B D L' D' U2 B2 U' F2 L F2
124.	26.23	R2 F' D2 R' F D2 L R' F2 D U' F2 D2 R' D' L2 R2 D U2 B' F' L' B' D U2
125.	26.32	F L R2 D2 R U2 L' R' B2 R' D' U2 B U2 L' D' U2 F D U' F' U B F' R'
126.	23.35	B' U' L U2 B L' R D B' F' R D2 U2 F L D L R' F2 U L B' D' L2 R'
127.	18.68	L' D' U L D F' R D2 B' D' F U B2 L' B' D' B F2 D' U R2 B' R' D2 U
128.	27.94	D U2 L2 D B L2 R D U2 R2 U L R B' F D2 B2 F D F L B D' U2 L2
129.	28.00	F L R2 D B' F L2 B' F2 L U R' B U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' R' F2 U2 B F'
130.	28.63	B' D B' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U L R D B' F' R U' L2 B' U2 L' U' L' D' L2 D'
131.	31.93	B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' R' D U2 B F R' U B' D' B' D2 L B' F' D2 U2 B F L
132.	36.60	D' U2 F U' F' L' R' B2 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 R' D2 U2 B L' R U' L R2 U' L R'
133.	28.50	B2 F D L' R' B F2 D L U' F2 D L' B2 U B' L2 R' U B D2 U2 B L' R'
134.	28.51	F' L R' F R2 B F L' R B' L D L' D' R' F2 U2 B2 F D' L' R2 F' D U2
135.	23.37	U F L2 D U' L R2 B2 L F L2 D L' R' F' U B F2 L' R' B U' L R U
136.	25.96	F2 D R D R' D' U2 B2 F' D' U L' D L2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 U2 B D U' R2 D2
137.	20.99	L B D2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D' U' F' L R2 B' F2 D2 U' L R D2 F' D2 F L'
138.	22.53	B U B2 D U B R' U' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 R2 D U R2 B D2 U' R' B L' R B'
139.	21.67	D2 B' D L2 R' U F2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 F D' B L2 B L2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L'
140.	29.68	R' U L D' U2 L2 B' F L2 U B2 F L2 D' U2 F' U R B2 F L R2 F' D U'
141.	24.87	L' R D L2 B' D2 B' U2 F' U B R2 D2 U2 L' F D B F' U F R' B' F L
142.	26.98	L B' F' L' R2 D' L2 D U2 B F' L' R' B2 F U2 B' F2 D2 U2 R' U' F2 L D'
143.	25.55	D' U B' D2 U B' F' D' U' L F' L2 F2 U2 R' U F R F' U2 R' U2 B F' L
144.	23.75	B' L2 R' U F2 L U2 F2 D L2 R D' L2 R' B2 D L' R2 U' F2 D2 U L R' F'
145.	28.07	D2 U' R' D B2 L B2 L' B D2 U B' F U F L B2 U2 B' F D L R' D2 U'
146.	26.39	B' F R' D' U2 F2 U L2 R2 D B F D2 U' L' U R2 F2 L' D2 U' B F' L F'
147.	25.71	B' F2 L2 B2 F L R2 D' F D U' L R2 B D' U2 R D2 U2 L' B2 F' L B F
148.	24.65	B' F L' R2 B' L2 D' L' B' F2 D L U' L2 R' F L B' F2 U R D R' F R'
149.	19.46	L' D U F2 U F2 D U2 B2 F' D' U' L R' F D B F L' D U L' D2 U2 B
150.	25.71	B' D' U B2 F' U' L' U R B2 F R' B D' L2 R' U' B U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 D2
151.	21.46	B2 D' U L2 R' F R' D2 U' L' D B2 D U B2 L R' U2 L2 R2 D' L B2 F2 U'
152.	24.96	B R B2 F D2 U B2 D' F L' R F2 R' D' F2 L B F D2 L' D L' U2 B D'
153.	25.96	U2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 R' D B' F' R2 B2 U2 B2 L B' F' U' F2 D' U' B' L U2 R
154.	22.23	U' L' R2 D R F' L B2 F2 D U' B' F2 D U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R B F2 L2 D'
155.	23.40	U' B2 U2 B F U L' R' F R D2 L' R2 B2 F2 D R F L2 D' U' L' R2 B L'
156.	27.05	D2 L R' D U' B2 D U' B' U' L2 D' L2 B' L B U B2 F' L' R2 U2 L2 R' U2
157.	27.21	F' D B' F2 D B U' L2 D U' B2 R D' L B R' U' B' U' B2 U' R B L' R
158.	19.41	D' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 B D U' F U' F D2 B D' B' F L' R2 U2 B2
159.	27.87	D2 U' L' U2 B2 F D' L2 R B2 R' B' U B F L' D2 L D U' L' D2 U2 F2 D
160.	27.95	D2 F2 L2 U2 L' R2 F' D' U L2 R2 B D2 B D R' B' L' R2 B2 F' R2 B2 F' L2
161.	30.07	D' R B F' D' B2 F' R' F2 D U' R' B' L U R' D' L R' D' U R' B D2 U
162.	39.49	D' U R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 B U B' F L' R B' F2 L2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 U B L'
163.	27.75	B R' F D' L' R D2 U L2 R' U R' B' F2 U2 R D' B' D' B' F' D U L R'
164.	22.00	U2 F' D' B D2 B F D' L' R D B L2 F2 D' U2 L' R' B2 L2 R2 B' F D2 L
165.	27.16	U' F2 D2 U L' D2 B D2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B' F' D' U F2 D' L2 R' U L R
166.	26.96	L' R' B2 D L' R2 B U' L' R D U2 B D' U' R D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L' D2 U2 R
167.	29.93	R' U2 B2 F' D' U' B' R2 B2 R F2 L2 R' B' F2 D' U' B' L' R2 B' R' D2 U2 R2
168.	24.37	U2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 U L R' U' R2 U2 B2 L R' D U L2 B' U2 B' D2 L' R' B
169.	26.46	R B' L U F2 D' U B2 L D' U L2 R' U2 R' B' F' D2 L2 D U2 B F' L U2
170.	23.70	B' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' D L' R2 D2 L' U' L' D' U L R2 D' U' B2 D2 U R B'
171.	26.34	B' F2 L' B U' L' R F2 R B' F2 L2 B L R2 F' L R U2 F D' U F' D' U'
172.	21.83	U' F2 D2 U2 B2 D B' R2 B2 F2 D' U' B' L R' D2 R B2 D2 U L2 D2 F' D2 U'
173.	32.89	R U' R2 B' F2 U' F R' F' L' U L' R2 B' L R D U' B' D' U2 B' D2 U R'
174.	28.74	L R D' L F D B2 D U' L' R' U' R2 U R U' F U2 B U' R2 D2 U R F
175.	23.96	B' F2 D2 R2 D U R' D' B' F2 L' R' D2 U' L' R F' D' U B2 L2 R B2 F U'
176.	29.27	D' U B2 R' U B2 F' D2 U R B' F U' L' R2 B' F L' R F' U2 B2 L2 R U2
177.	28.69	B D' U L' U B2 F' L R B' F' L R' F' U' R' U L2 D2 L' B2 D R B' F2
178.	31.80	U2 L' R D2 B' D L B' L' B2 F2 R D2 L D2 U' R U2 L' R' U F D U' B
179.	24.74	U2 R' U B2 F' D' L2 R2 F' L2 R B' L2 R U F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D L' D2 F L'
180.	26.81	B' F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 D' U' L2 B L' F D' L' R2 F' R' B2 F L' R' U2 F R'
181.	22.34	D F2 R B' R' B F' R' D U F' R2 D' U R' B F L R D' F2 U F L' D2
182.	28.47	D2 U L2 R2 B L' B' L2 R' D U L' D' U' L2 R2 D L2 B' L2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2
183.	26.88	B2 U F' L2 R D' U2 L' B' D2 B' F2 L' F' L F2 L' U' L' B2 F U' B2 D B
184.	27.51	B F L2 D2 F2 D L B' F2 R' B' F2 L R2 B D' U2 B2 F' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2
185.	55.02	B L R' B' F2 L2 R' B F R2 F' D L B F' L D L R' D2 U B F D F'	5 piece pop ftl
186.	22.28	B L' B' F2 D2 U' F L R2 U B L2 D L' R2 B R2 D' L' D2 L2 B2 F U B'
187.	30.29	U B2 R' U L2 R' D2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' R2 B2 F' L' D B' F D B' R' D' U2 R
188.	26.61	R2 U R' D' U B2 F2 U R' B' F' R2 D' B D F' L R2 B2 F' L B2 F2 D' U
189.	29.00	D2 U B' U' L U' B U' F2 L R' B2 R' B D' U2 B2 U B' D R2 F2 U2 R' F
190.	25.61	R D U' F2 R' B2 L2 B F L' B L2 D2 U' B R D B D2 U' B F D2 U2 F'
191.	26.41	B L' R U2 B2 F D2 B2 L R2 D' F' D U B F' R' D B' D2 B' F R B' F2
192.	27.57	B R2 B2 F D L2 R F2 D2 B R' D2 U2 L' F2 D' B2 U' L' R F2 D L2 R2 D'
193.	24.35	L' D' U F' D L2 R D U L R U2 B' U2 B U' R' F2 D' L' F2 U2 F' R2 D2
194.	28.14	B2 F D2 U2 F D' U F' D' B U' F D U B D2 L D U' B' L' B' F D L'
195.	24.17	U' B F' L R2 D2 U F2 L2 F L' R2 B' F' D' B' L' R' B' F' R2 U2 R' B R'
196.	24.69	L' R2 U2 B2 F R D2 U2 F D' L' U' L2 R2 B' R2 B F L2 R2 F D' L R U'
197.	32.01	D R B' R2 B' F2 L' R2 U2 F D2 U' B' R2 D U2 F L2 F2 L R U' L2 R2 U
198.	29.51	R F2 U2 R2 D B' F' R F2 U B2 F2 L' R' U' L R U L' B' L R2 B F2 U
199.	22.12	B2 F D B U B' F U B F U L' R2 U2 L' R2 U' L R' B U' F' R' B' F'
200.	23.38	D' L' R' F2 R2 F' D' U2 B F' L F R2 B' R B2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 L' R2 B' F2
201.	27.80	F' D' B F2 D' L2 D U F U R' U B2 U' L' R2 U2 L2 B' F L2 B' U R D
202.	23.61	D2 U' B' F L' D2 B' F2 L R2 U2 R U2 R2 F' L U F D' U R' B F' U' L'
203.	24.51	L R' U L F D L2 R D' U F' L R F' D' R' U2 B2 U' F L2 R' B' F' R
204.	24.59	D' U' B2 F U' B D' U L R' F2 D2 U' R' U2 B' L D U L2 F' D U' L' R'
205.	23.90	B F' D' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 F2 U R' D U' L2 R' B F L D U' B2 F' U2 R' F'
206.	25.50	D U B F' L2 B' F2 L2 R' B' L' B2 F U B' L2 R' D2 B D' U L' R D L
207.	25.05	D' U' L B2 F' D F2 L R2 F' R U2 B D2 L' D' F' R F D2 U' B' U2 B2 L'
208.	30.21	L' U' F' L' D U' F L D2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 D' U' L' B' R' D U2 R U' R D'
209.	25.09	F2 L F D2 U' L' B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' D' U2 R D2 B' R D U R2 D' U2 R
210.	28.48	L R2 F2 R' D2 F2 R D U2 R2 F R F' U2 L' R F2 L2 R' B D2 U' R2 D2 L2
211.	26.23	L2 U2 B2 F' R B' L2 R2 U L2 D2 R U L2 R2 U' B2 F' U' B2 L2 R2 B' U2 R'
212.	22.72	F L2 R2 D U' B' F2 D2 U2 L2 R D' L' R D2 B2 L2 R' D' B F2 R2 F2 D' U'
213.	31.92	L2 R' D' U L' R2 F' U2 L' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' D' U' L2 U2 B L2 R' U' R' F2
214.	34.08	R' B F2 L D U B' R2 F' L B' F2 D' B F2 R' F R D2 U L B2 F' D' R2
215.	26.60	D U' L F' U' L' R' U2 L2 U L' R2 F' D U R2 D2 U L2 D' F R D' R B
216.	20.46	U' L2 R D2 L2 D' U' L R' B D' U2 R B' L R' D' B2 L' U' L2 B' F' U2 L2
217.	24.34	U2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' R D B D' U2 F' L B' D U' L' R' D2 L B' D' B D'
218.	24.24	B2 D U' F D2 U B F' D2 U' R' B' L2 R2 B' F U' L2 B' L2 R' B D F D
219.	25.89	L B' L' U' F2 D B' D' R' B2 D U B2 F2 R2 U2 B U L2 B2 U2 R' D' U2 B'
220.	28.34	D' F L2 R2 B L U2 B' F' D U F' D U' L' D2 U B D U' L2 R' B L R'
221.	27.23	R' B' L2 D2 U R2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D U B2 F L2 R' B D2 U' L2 D2 F2
222.	32.62	L2 D' U R' U2 B' F' D2 U L R D' U' F D' U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L D' U' R' B2
223.	32.14	U' B D2 U L R2 D' B' F' D' B F2 L' D F' L' B2 L' D U L2 U L B' L'
224.	26.26	D' R2 U' R F2 L' B2 D F' L R U B2 L' B D2 F2 U2 B F L2 D U2 F2 U
225.	24.98	B2 D' U' L2 D2 L2 R' B U B L' R' F' R2 D R2 D U2 L2 R' U2 B' F U' F'
226.	28.44	R D U F U' B' F2 R' B2 F' L' R2 D' B2 R D2 R F D2 L R U2 L R2 U'
227.	25.45	U2 R' D' B' L U' L D' U L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' F' L2 R2 F2 R D2 L R'
228.	24.74	D' L2 R' U2 L R' D' B D' U L2 B F L B F' U' L2 B' D' B' F2 R' D U2
229.	54.86	D2 U' L' R' U L' D' B2 L' D' F' U2 B F' D2 U' R2 B2 D R' D2 U' R2 B R2
230.	27.09	B2 F2 U2 L' F' D2 B2 F L D' U2 B2 U2 L' D' B' F U F' D2 U2 L2 R F R'
231.	30.04	B F L D2 B' L2 B' L' B F2 D' B2 F' L' B' F' L' D2 B U2 L R2 B F2 U
232.	39.50	R B F U2 L F' D' U' L2 R B2 F R' F U2 R B F' L' R2 D2 R' D2 U2 L'
233.	26.34	D B F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L F2 U L' B F L2 U L2 B2 F2 R' D2 U' L2 R' U'
234.	26.93	F D' U R U L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R D L2 R B F2 D' B F L2 B' U2 R' D' L'
235.	22.68	L2 U R2 D' U2 B' F D' U' L2 D B2 F' L' U2 R' U L D' R' F' R D U' L'
236.	29.12	R' D2 U2 B2 F2 D F' R D2 U B' F U L B2 F L2 R' U' L2 R2 D U' L2 B'
237.	26.99	L B' U2 L' R' D B2 D2 U' L F U2 F' U2 F' D2 L B2 F' L2 D U' F2 L D'
238.	29.56	U' B' F L D L2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 D L F U F' R2 F D U2 B2 F2 D L2 F'
239.	30.27	L B2 D U' F U F D2 U' L' R B' F' D' U2 R2 D2 R D' F L2 B' F R2 D'
240.	30.37	L R' D U2 F2 R' D2 U' B' D U2 B2 U B D' U' B' R2 D' B' F L R B' F
241.	31.76	L R' D' U B2 U' B2 D2 U' L' R B' R D' U L B2 D' U2 L U2 B' F D2 F
242.	24.58	B' U2 L B2 F' R2 B L2 R D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L D2 U2 F2 L2 F L' R
243.	30.04	D' U' L2 U' B2 F D2 U B2 D L2 R2 U2 L' F' D' B F' R' U2 B' F' L U L
244.	34.09	F2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 D B2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R' F' U' F2 U R
245.	31.04	L U' R2 D' U' B' D' F2 D2 U2 L R2 B F2 L' R2 F' D' B F2 L' B F L R'
246.	29.49	L2 U2 L' B2 D' U L R B' U' L' D L' R' U' B' D B F2 R2 U F' U2 L2 R'
247.	25.90	D2 U' L2 B' D' R B' L' B2 L' R' B F2 L2 R' U F' R' D2 U2 F2 L' D' U L
248.	27.51	U B U2 L2 D R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B F L2 U2 L' R2 D2 F' L U2 L' R' B U
249.	24.90	U2 L2 R2 B' F' D' U R' F L R F L' B' L R' B' D L' D' L2 B' U' L2 R
250.	32.75	U B2 U2 L R' F L2 U' R F R2 U F2 U L R' U' B' F2 D' R2 B F' L2 R2
251.	23.19	R' U' L2 R' F2 L2 R U' L' R2 D' L' D' L2 R2 D U2 R D' U' B2 F D' B2 F'
252.	25.83	D' B' F L' F' D2 L2 R F' U2 F' L2 B2 F L' R' F' L' B' D' L2 D2 U2 F L'
253.	30.04	B U' F D' R' F2 U2 L R B2 F D U2 B2 D' L' R F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 F'
254.	30.85	L' R U' F' U' B' F2 L' R D2 U' B2 F R' D' L' R2 B2 L' B' F' D U' B2 R2
255.	20.23	B2 L R D B2 D U' B2 R U' B2 L R' D U2 L2 F2 R' B L R U' L' U2 B2
256.	25.48	B2 F2 D U' B F' D' U F' L' B' L D' U B F2 L R B2 D U F2 D' U' L'
257.	27.01	B' F2 L R F L B' R2 B L B' F' R B' F L R2 F2 D' B D U R' B F2
258.	31.15	L2 B2 F U' B' L2 F2 R' D U2 R' D F D2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' B' F D2 F2 R2
259.	24.25	R U' L F2 L R D2 L' R' B2 F' R' B' U2 L2 R' F' R' B F2 L2 D F' L2 R2
260.	22.97	D2 U L' B2 L' D2 U B D U2 R' B2 L R2 D L2 D U2 L' B' L R2 B L2 R2
261.	23.75	B2 L2 R' B2 L F D2 F' L R' D2 B2 D2 L B' L' U B F D' U B U' F2 L
262.	25.46	D' R D U' B F L' R' B' F L2 D' U2 F2 L2 R B F' U2 B2 L' R B R2 B'
263.	25.82	L2 F D U2 R2 F2 D2 L' B L' R' U' B2 F' L2 R' B R' F' R B L R' B D'
264.	27.68	F U L R2 U' F2 D F' D U2 L' R2 D2 R2 D' U' B' R B2 F2 L R' U' B2 F'
265.	24.18	B2 F2 L' R2 U' F' D2 F L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L F' D2 R F R2 D' U' F U'
266.	24.07	R D' U2 F D2 U B' F2 D B2 F R F' R2 D2 U L F D2 B' F L2 F2 R2 B'
267.	25.56	L' D' U2 F' D U2 B' D U2 L' F L F R' B' F' L' R' D2 F R2 F D B2 L2
268.	28.86	L2 F' L2 F' U' F2 U2 B L D2 B F' D B' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F L' R B' L2 R2
269.	30.22	D F D2 B F D2 U2 L R2 U' L' F D' B' R2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 L F2
270.	27.08	B F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 B L2 R' F2 R D' U2 L D' U' L' D2 F L R' D2 L' U2
271.	32.64	U2 B L' R2 B' L' U R' B' D' U2 R2 F2 D' R' B F2 D2 L F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U'
272.	38.20	D L R2 F' L' R2 F' L' D L' B' L' D' U L' B R' U2 L' R' U' L B2 F' R
273.	26.16	L R' D U' F2 D2 U' L2 R2 F' L2 R' F L2 B R F' L' D2 U' B' R' B' F U'
274.	20.58	U' B R B2 R U L2 B2 L2 B' F' L' D' F' D U' L B' D' L' D2 U B F U'
275.	21.10	D' U L2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D U B2 F2 D' U L' D2 B2 L' F2 L' R2 B F' L' F'
276.	27.49	F' L' R2 B D B F' L B2 F' U2 L' F2 D' U' F2 L2 R' F' R' F2 R B D2 U'
277.	25.51	B F2 D2 F2 R F2 L B' F L R B' L' D2 U2 F2 D' U' B D' F L' D F D
278.	24.83	L2 R2 D' R D' U R2 D' L' F R2 B' F2 L2 U' L' R' D U2 B' L2 R B U' R'
279.	33.33	D R2 B' F' L2 B2 D U2 F R B2 F' U2 L2 F2 L R2 B2 L U2 L' R2 D U2 L
280.	24.25	U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U B F2 R2 F R' D' U R' F2 L' D U2 B2 L2 R B2 R' B'
281.	28.14	D2 U' R' B' R' U L' R' B F2 L2 R' F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' B D F2 L' B' U' B
282.	27.62	U L B2 F U' L2 R' D' B' F2 U L' B F U' F2 R' B2 F' L B2 F D2 L2 F
283.	27.92	R B D' U R2 D' L B2 R U' L R D2 R' B2 D U F L2 D2 U R' U F' D
284.	25.54	F L F' L' F' L B R2 B L' D R D' U2 L R' F' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 R' F
285.	26.28	D' B F2 R' U2 F L' D U2 F' D U L2 B' U' R' D B' D' U L R' F' R2 B
286.	29.03	B2 L R B2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' B' F' R F' L R2 B' F' D U F' L2 R2 U' L U'
287.	33.42	D' F' R2 D2 U' F' D' U F2 R2 U2 R' F L' D U' F' D2 U2 F D' F2 L R' F2
288.	23.74	B2 U' F R U L2 R D U L D2 B2 F D U2 L' R2 D2 U2 R D' U2 R' D2 U2
289.	24.71	F2 L R B' U2 L' D2 U' L R' B2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 L R2 D' U2 F' D' B2 F2 L
290.	24.95	B D2 U' B2 U2 B F L D' U R B F' L2 B' F' D' L' D U' B2 F' L2 R' B
291.	36.81	D2 B' L' B2 U L2 R2 D' U' L D2 B F' D L2 B' D' F2 L' R' B' F2 D2 U L'
292.	29.06	B R2 D' L R' B2 F L' D R F L' R2 D U B F2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 D2 U2
293.	29.69	F' D2 U2 L' R' B' R2 D' U2 B' D' U2 R' D' B2 F2 L' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U' B' F2
294.	28.96+	B F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 L F U' B D2 B F D U' L' B2 F2 L' R' D U
295.	26.53	B2 F' R B F L' D' U2 L' R D' L' F' R2 B2 D' F2 L U' L R2 D2 U L2 D
296.	25.10	D U2 F' L' R' D2 U' B F D U' L R' U2 F' L2 D' U' B' F2 R U2 F U2 B'
297.	28.56	D' L R F2 L R' D U2 L R2 D U B' F2 D U2 L2 D2 U' L R' F' L2 R' B'
298.	27.40	F2 R2 B F' L2 R' B' F R D' B2 F' D' B2 R2 B F U' L B' R' D2 U L R'
299.	26.23	U F' U F L2 R D' F D R D2 U B F2 D R2 D' B2 F' D B' D U L' R'
300.	32.46	B2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' B R2 B R2 D2 R' D2 U L2 B' F L F2 D2 U' F' R2 B F
301.	27.58	D U B2 D' U2 L R D2 U F D2 U' B2 L B D' L2 B2 F L2 D' U F U F2
302.	25.55	L2 R2 B U F' U2 B F' D' U2 L R' D B' U L D2 R' D U L2 B F2 R' D2
303.	24.66	B R B L' D B F2 D2 F2 R' F' L U' R' B L2 F' D2 B' D2 L D U2 F D
304.	31.88	F D' B F D' U2 L2 B F D' U2 L B F U' B' F2 D' R2 D F2 L' R F' L
305.	23.91	U2 F U' F2 L2 F L B U' L2 D B D2 U' B' D R2 U B F R2 D' U F2 D
306.	27.33	F D' L2 D2 L R B L2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R D' B' F2 R2 B2 D'
307.	22.73	D2 U' L2 R D U R' U2 B' L' R' B F L R D' U R' F' L U B U2 B2 U2
308.	26.91	B R' U' B L' R2 B F D U' R2 D' L R D U' F' D2 B D2 F R2 B F2 D2
309.	29.16	L2 R D U2 R F L B' L2 R D U L R' D U2 R' D2 B' F' L R' B2 F2 R2
310.	28.08	F2 L D' F2 R U2 F R D F' D2 B2 F' U2 B2 D' L2 R D' F' R D2 U' B' F2
311.	30.87	F' U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R U2 R' B' F2 D2 B2 F R2 F2 D U' R D' U F D U2
312.	34.95	L' R D' U' L R' D' U' B L B' F L' R' F' U2 B' R' D U L2 R' F2 R D
313.	21.37	L D2 U2 B D L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D L R B' F2 D2 U F' R2 B' F' R F' D' U2
314.	28.02	B2 L2 R' F L2 U B' F' U' B F2 L2 B R B F' R2 D U B2 R' B L D' U2
315.	32.03	L D F2 R D2 U R' D' U L2 R D2 R B2 L2 B' F' U2 B F L' R U B' F'
316.	23.88	B F L' R' D2 U R2 F2 L B' F2 D2 U2 L' R' F2 D' U2 F2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 R'
317.	27.38	F R F' U2 L' F R2 D U L' R D U F2 R D' R2 D L R' U' B F D2 R2
318.	24.92	F2 L2 R F R2 D U' L F' D2 U' B F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 R' D' B F L' B F'
319.	29.67	F' L2 F2 L B L2 B' F' L' R' F D2 B F2 L D U B R2 F2 R2 B F2 L B
320.	27.38	B' F' L' U L R2 F2 R' U' R' D' F' L R2 D2 U' R B2 D' U' R2 U' F' U2 L
321.	27.57	D' L' B2 D2 U2 R2 B' F' U' B' U L' R' B' D U L R2 B2 D R' B2 D L' R'
322.	29.43	L R' U B F' D B' F' D2 B F' U2 B2 D' U2 B F' U' R' B2 L' R2 F' L2 R'
323.	25.81	B F2 L2 F L D U2 L2 B2 F R' B D2 L' R' D2 U B2 D2 U2 B2 L' B L' B'
324.	25.86	R' U' F L' R' B' L2 R' B2 U2 B D' F2 R2 B2 F D' U B D U R2 B F' D2
325.	29.24	D' B' F' D2 U' L R B' U' R D2 F2 U2 B F2 R B D2 L' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2
326.	26.35	R2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 D' U' B' F U' B2 R D' U' B' L D F D' U' B' F2 L' F2
327.	29.06	D2 U F' U2 F' U2 R D2 U F' L' R2 B2 L R' D2 B2 L U B' D' L U2 L R'
328.	26.29	L' D' R F2 D' L R2 B D U L D2 L' F2 D' F' D R2 B U' L' R' D' U' F2
329.	25.80	D' B2 F D U' L2 F2 D U' B F' D' U' L' D B U' B2 F' L' R' B R2 D' U2
330.	24.46	B' F2 R2 D U2 F L B F' U' L' B' L' R' B2 L' R B U L R' B2 F2 U F'
331.	33.59	D' U2 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' R B' D2 U2 L2 F' L' R' U2 R2 D' U
332.	32.43	B2 D' U2 L B2 F2 U B' L D2 B U' B F' R B' D B F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2
333.	31.55	L B2 F D' L2 R' F2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F L B2 D F2 U2 R'
334.	25.67	D2 U2 F' L B' R B2 D' R2 F' L' R' B U F L2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 B F' D2 B
335.	24.14	F' D' U2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B L' R2 D2 B U2 L' D2 U2 B2 F
336.	35.89	F2 D' U2 L U2 B R' D L' U2 B' L2 R B2 U F D' L2 F' L2 F R2 D B' U2
337.	25.58	F2 L B' F2 U B F L2 R2 U L' D2 U' F' D2 U' L2 R' B2 F2 L F2 L2 D U'
338.	25.69	L R' D2 L' D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' F2 D' B2 D' U L2 U2 F' L' B F2 D U2 B F
339.	22.85	D' B2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L R U B2 L2 D R' U' B' F D' L D2 U' L' D U
340.	25.77	L R' D2 L R' B D2 B F2 D U L' R D' U B2 L D U' L2 U2 B2 F' U' F'
341.	25.71	B' R2 B2 F U' R U R2 U' L' R' B' L D2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 U F2 L' R' D L'
342.	29.32	D' B2 F2 D U' L D U2 R D2 L D' B2 F' U2 B D U B L2 R2 F' D' L2 U'
343.	26.03	D2 F R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' F' R' U F2 L' R B2 R2 D B2 L R' D2 U2 L2 B' U2
344.	25.49	U2 L2 D R' U' B2 L D' U2 L U2 B' R' D' B2 F2 L' R' U' B' F2 U F U F2
345.	27.16	F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' D' U' F' U' L2 R D L R' F2 D2 U B2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' U2
346.	25.94	D' L2 R' B' L2 R B2 L R2 B F U2 R U' B2 R B2 D2 U B' D2 U F D' R'
347.	27.59	R2 D U' B2 F2 L R2 D F L2 U2 R F L F2 L D' U B F L D B F U2
348.	27.59	B F2 D U' B D2 U2 R2 D U' F R' D2 B R B' F2 U2 L2 R F L' R F' R'
349.	24.88	L2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B' F2 L2 B2 F R2 F2 D U2 L' R' F' R2 B' L R' U F2
350.	29.45	R U L' U2 R2 F' R' D B2 F' L' R F D L R B D' U2 L2 D' B2 F' D' R'
351.	25.10	B' F' L B' U F' D' B2 U2 F2 L' R2 D B F' D' U' L R D2 F' L2 R' B F2
352.	17.84	F' D' U B' R' U' B' F' L2 R' F2 U2 L R' B' D L2 R' B D' U2 R' B' D' L'
353.	29.33	L2 F' R B2 F2 U B2 F D F U2 L2 R2 D U2 F' L F' L2 R F L' R' B2 R'
354.	27.03	L R2 B F U R' D2 U R U' B2 F' L' R' B2 F2 L' R D L' R D2 R2 U' F2
355.	30.54	B' F D F R' B R2 D2 U2 L' R' B' L' B2 F' L2 R B F L2 R' D' B U' F
356.	24.84	B L2 D2 U2 R U' B' D L R B F D' L2 F R2 B' F' D U B2 F2 D2 U' B
357.	27.93	L D2 U2 L2 R' U2 F L' D U2 B2 R D2 U' B L' R D2 U' B2 R D' U' L2 F2
358.	30.08	D2 U' B' F' L2 R D U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F' D' F' D' U R2 B D' L R F D2 L
359.	22.86	U B' L2 R2 F D L B2 U F' D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' U' L' F' L D2 U L' B2 F2
360.	29.09	F R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 B' D U' L2 U2 F R U' F2 U2 B U' L R2 D U2 L
361.	24.66	R2 D U' F L' R F' R B2 F2 D' U' B' F' D2 B F2 D U' L2 B2 F' R F R
362.	24.12	D U2 R D2 U L R U B F2 R U B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U B' D2 U2 L2 R' F
363.	27.04	U L' D L2 B' F L2 R2 B' D U F' D2 U B' L B' F' D L D2 U' B L2 F'
364.	25.68	L U' B' U' L R2 B' D' B2 F' L F D' U' L R D' U L2 B F' D' L R' D'
365.	27.14	L2 R' D' U' L' D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D' U' R' D2 U B F D2 B U R' F'
366.	25.14	B F' L2 R F2 L R' B2 F' L B' F' D R F2 R2 D' U' F2 R F U' B2 L2 R'
367.	30.26	F' L2 B U L F D R' D2 B2 F R' U B2 F L' R F2 L D L2 R U' R' D'
368.	30.13	B2 F' D U' F' L' R2 D' L2 F' R B F U L U L' R2 F' U2 F U' L' R' B
369.	29.22	F U L U' R B F U' B F2 D2 B2 F2 L R' B2 F2 L' B F L' U B' D U2
370.	28.04	B L' R2 D2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L R2 F' D' U L' B2 F D2 L B' F' D' B F' U2
371.	25.32	B' R' B' D U' R D2 F2 L' D2 L2 U R' B' D' U2 R2 B F' D F2 D' U F2 U'
372.	28.97	U2 L2 D R2 D2 U' L' B' D L2 B' F U' L2 F' D' U' B D U' L' R D U' R'
373.	31.34+	B' D U' L' R2 U2 F2 L2 R B2 F' R' D2 U' R' D2 F D' U' B2 R D L F' L'
374.	29.48	R' U' F' L' R' D' F' L B F' L2 B2 U' L2 R' F' D L' D' R2 B2 D F D2 B
375.	23.90	F' L' B2 F' D U F' R2 B2 R' D2 F L R2 U2 F L D' F' R D B2 F R2 D'
376.	31.30	F' U' F' D B2 L R' F L2 R F L' R F' D2 U R' D2 L2 R2 F L2 R D R2
377.	26.40	L' B F' L2 R' U' L R D' B F L2 B' R' B F2 U B F R D U' B2 U' F
378.	26.12	R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D U' L2 U F2 R D' B' F2 U F R' U2 R2 D2 U' L2 B' R
379.	24.05	D U B2 F2 R' D B2 D' B L F' U2 F U2 F' L R' F R2 B2 U R' B2 F' L2
380.	25.92	D U2 B' F' D2 F R2 D' B' D2 U L' U2 L' U F D2 B F L R F2 D' U2 R
381.	21.69	L2 D' U L' U' R' U2 L2 R2 D' U' B' D' B' F2 L B F2 D' F' U' B' F R' D
382.	26.94	F U2 L R' D B2 F U2 R' B F2 D L2 R' B2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 D' R B2 F' D
383.	24.77	B' R' B L' R2 B2 F L F' L2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 B2 F' L R2 F D R' B2 R2
384.	31.89	D2 U' L F L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L' B F L U' B2 L2 R U B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F
385.	31.11	D F D R2 D L' R' U F2 U' B' D U' F2 R F L B F D2 B2 L' U2 B2 R
386.	24.54	B2 F' L D2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' L R' F2 D' U L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R B' D' L'
387.	33.32	B F L2 R B2 R U' L2 R2 D' R' D2 F2 R' F L' B' F' R2 B' R2 D L B F
388.	30.94	F2 D R' D2 U' B F2 R' F2 D' R' F D' U' L D' U' L2 B F2 U R' D2 U2 F
389.	26.86	F' U L' B D' U L R' U F2 D U L2 R2 D U' L R2 B F2 U L D B L2
390.	25.59	B' F2 U2 L R2 D U L R B' D' U2 F D U' L2 D U F' L R2 U B F' D2
391.	28.08	D' L R D' L' R B L2 R' B F2 D U' L' R2 F2 U F L' R D2 L R' B' D2
392.	26.42	U F' D' U2 L B' D' U' L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F D U' L R2 D' L2 R' B D2 L' U2
393.	22.90	B2 F' D' L R' F2 U' B' F D' U L2 B U R B2 U' F' L D L B D U' L'
394.	30.18	U B D2 U F2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L R B L' R' F L' R B' F'
395.	32.88	U' R' F2 U2 B2 F R B L' U B2 F2 L2 R' D U' B' F U B F2 L' B' F' L
396.	28.28	U B F2 U2 L' R2 D2 U' B' U' L2 B' U L R U' F' L' U B2 D U2 B U L'
397.	22.56	D F D' L' R D U' L R2 B' U L2 B R D' U B2 F L2 R D2 U' B' D2 U
398.	30.88	D' U' L D' B2 D F U B' D U' R' D R' B F U2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 D B2 D'
399.	28.23	D' B F L D2 U2 L' R D2 U' L' R B' F L2 R' F R2 B2 D' L2 B D' B2 F'
400.	26.76	B2 U2 L' R2 B2 F D' U2 L2 R2 D U L2 R F' U' F U' L F L R2 U' B' U2
401.	25.07	L B2 R2 B' F L2 U R B L2 D2 U' R' U' F' U' L B U2 B2 L U' L2 U2 F'
402.	33.86	L R' F D U' B' F R2 U2 R2 D F' L2 F' D' U' L R B2 F2 L B' U2 B' D2
403.	22.43	L D2 B' R2 D' R B' F D U B' F D2 U B2 U' B' F' U L2 B U F' U2 F'
404.	DNF	L2 D U L' B2 D' U F' R2 D' R D U B' L R2 B' F2 R' B F L B' F' R2	Did a G perm instead of an A perm
405.	28.37	B2 U2 R2 F D' R' B2 F' D2 U L2 B2 F' D2 L2 R B F' L R D U' B F' D
406.	26.24	B' F' L R B F2 L R B' R U2 B' D U' R U R' F' U2 L2 R B F2 D U'
407.	26.72	B2 F' U2 L' R2 U' F2 R F' D' F2 R U' L2 R' F R B L R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D'
408.	24.47	L2 B D2 U' R' F' L' R B2 F L R D2 U2 B' D' B2 F' U' R U' L2 D' B F'
409.	26.24	D L R' D2 B' F R D B' L' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F D U2 F2 L' R2 U L F'
410.	28.93	B' U R B2 F R F U F2 D' U2 F2 R B F U L2 F D B' L B D2 U2 F2
411.	24.46	D2 F' D2 U' L' B F' L2 D U' F2 D2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L' U B R2 D2 U L' R'
412.	22.94	L R D R D F' U2 L D U' R D U L2 B D2 U2 B R' D2 L' R D2 R F'
413.	26.54	L2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 L D' U2 B' F U' L' B2 R B L B F D' U2 R D' F' U'
414.	27.39	L' B' F' D' U L' U' F' D U' R F U B2 L' R2 D B2 D' R D U F' D2 U2
415.	32.02	U' F L R2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D U R F U B F L R' D2 B' L' R' U R2 F'
416.	23.51	B2 F' L' R' D2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L R U B F' D U F L2 R2 F' R' D
417.	28.58	U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R B2 F' D U' B' R F' U2 R B2 L2 B R U' R' B' D2 B'
418.	26.10	F2 L' D' B F2 R' U2 F L2 R U' B D2 U' F' U2 B D L' F D U R2 F2 D2
419.	26.50	L U' R B' F2 L2 F D U' F' D B' F' L2 D' L2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' R2 B'
420.	28.34	L' R' D U2 B U2 B' F R B2 F2 L2 R2 D U F L2 F2 D2 L D B F2 L R'
421.	27.92	B' F2 D2 U B2 F' U' F2 D2 U' B' F L' U2 F' L2 R' U' F' D' U' B' F' D U'
422.	24.79	F2 U L2 R2 D U2 B F' L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U' L' R' U' B' F' D U' R U2 F' D2
423.	23.67	D2 U B F' D2 U2 B' D' F' L R2 B2 R D U F U F' L2 F' R' B' D2 F L
424.	29.72	L R D2 F' D L F2 L' B F L R2 B' U' L D' U2 L R2 D' F2 R F L F2
425.	29.72	D2 U2 B' F D U2 F' L R2 U B2 F' L' D' B R U2 R' F' L2 D' L' D' F U
426.	24.77	D R' U' B' F' D2 U2 R B2 F' D U B' U2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' B' R D2 B
427.	29.36	B F2 L' U2 L R B U F2 L2 R' F' R2 B2 F R B' R D L' R2 U2 R B' D'
428.	29.86	B2 R2 B L R D' B' D B2 F2 L R2 U2 L R2 D' U B' L' R D' U L2 F2 D
429.	29.00	B' L2 D2 B L' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L F2 D L2 R D U F2 R B2 F2 U' L R
430.	26.85	B' L' F2 D' L' R' D B D2 U' B2 F L' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' R B2 F' L R2 B
431.	27.57	B F' D2 B F L' F L2 R' U B' U R' B2 F L' F2 U' B2 F2 R' F' D2 F' R'
432.	26.03	R F2 R' F2 U R U B' F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D R' D L2 B2 F2 L2 U' R' D' F2 R2
433.	28.82	F2 L' R2 B' F L U2 B' U B2 F U B F2 R2 B L2 R D U' B' F D U B'
434.	27.29	D2 U' F D2 F' U' L R2 D2 L' R2 D2 U F R2 B L' R2 U2 L' R2 B' F' D2 F2
435.	24.16	L' R B' F2 U L R' B2 F D2 L' R2 B F L B F' U' L R' B F' D' L U
436.	15.99	B' F D' F2 R' B L R' B' D2 R2 D F D B' L' R' B L' R' B' D' B' L2 F2
437.	29.77	R' B2 F' D2 F2 L F R' B2 F' D2 L R2 B2 F D' F R B2 D B2 F2 R' B F'
438.	24.48	R' D U' B2 R2 D2 U' R' B R D2 U L' D2 U B D U' B' F2 D2 L' R' U' L2
439.	26.04	U' B2 F2 R' U L' F' D B F2 R F' L2 R D2 U2 R D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 B' U
440.	31.00	L2 R U2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 B F L2 F2 L F2 U2 L B L' R2 D L2 R D' U R
441.	26.81	U2 L' R' D' L' U' L2 B2 D' U' B' F' U L2 R F' D2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 R2 D' U2
442.	27.53	B L' R D' U L2 B2 L U' F L2 D U' B' F2 U' B D2 U' B F D2 U L2 R
443.	34.75	L B2 U2 R D' U L' R' F R B D' U B F2 L' R U2 R B F' R D B F
444.	23.98	D2 U2 B2 F U' R F2 D2 U B' R U R B2 D2 B' D2 B' F' D' U B' F L D
445.	25.54	L' F R D U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U' R2 B' F R2 U' L2 B' F' D2 U' B L D' L' D'
446.	24.54	L2 D L U2 B2 U2 L' R2 F D' U B F' D U' B' F2 R2 U B U2 L B' F' L2
447.	24.76	L B2 U' B' F2 L2 D L R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R B2 L R U2 R2 D2 L' R D' R2 U'
448.	25.52	L' D2 U R' B2 U2 B F2 U B2 F' L2 R B2 U' R2 F' L' B F' D2 U2 B2 L' B2
449.	19.52	B2 R' F' L R' F D L2 U R' F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 R' U L2 D' U B' F2 D2 U2
450.	32.09	L' D2 L R B' F2 D2 B' F' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' D' F R B D2 U' B2 D U2 R2 D
451.	28.71	L' R B' D' R F2 U' F L2 R2 B2 F R D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D B U2 L D L2 R'
452.	23.24	D2 L B F2 L2 R' D U' B' L' B F2 R' D2 B' R F L' D' U' B2 D2 L2 D U'
453.	25.06	B2 F L' R2 B2 F L2 D F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U F R2 B2 F' L2 R' D2 R2
454.	25.37	D F D' L' F' L R' B D2 U' B2 F' D U' L R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F R' U' B' F
455.	27.22	U2 L' D2 B U' B F2 D2 F' D2 U2 B L' R' U L' R' D U B F' D U2 R B
456.	29.27	U B F2 D' L R' F2 D' U2 R2 D B' U R' U L2 R B L2 D U2 L D2 B' F
457.	31.34	R F L' F R2 F R' F2 U2 B2 F L2 B D' U' R2 B F D L' R2 D U2 L2 R
458.	29.86	D R B F D2 L D2 U2 R' F' L R D L' R D' L R' D2 R' U' L2 R B2 F2
459.	25.64	L' R2 D L2 D U' L D U' L B' D' U B' F' D U L2 R B U R' F2 R B2
460.	27.69	D U2 R B F' D' F D' L' R2 B' L' B F' D2 B2 F U' B2 F2 D B F' U R
461.	24.08	L2 B2 F' D B' F2 D2 U L' D2 L' R D' L2 R2 D2 R F U' F2 R2 U2 B' F2 R2
462.	24.65	B2 U' B' R B' F2 R2 B2 U B2 F' L F2 D' U' L B L' B2 R2 D B' D2 R2 D'
463.	24.27	L' D2 U2 L R2 U' L' D F2 U R F' D' R' F U L R' D' L' B2 F' U2 F' U'
464.	25.38	R D U B' D2 U B2 F R B2 F' L2 R2 D B L2 D U' R F' U2 R D' B U2
465.	21.83	U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U R' F2 R2 B2 F D2 B' R2 B F R B2 U2 F2 L2 B' F' L2 R
466.	27.04	R2 F2 L2 R2 B F' L R' U2 L' D F' L' D U2 B F2 U L D' U' B2 F R' U2
467.	23.19	F2 D' U B' F L R2 B' R' B' F D2 U R' D2 U L R' U2 L' R U' B2 D2 U'
468.	31.61	F' D U2 R' D' U R F' R2 D U F L2 D2 L' R' F L' R B F2 R' U' R D
469.	24.70	L2 U2 B2 D' U2 F' D' U2 B D U L2 B2 L R D2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 B F2 L2 R2
470.	25.69	D F' D2 U2 B L2 R' F' R B' F2 D2 U R2 B' D' R B' F2 L' R2 D2 U' F2 R2
471.	53.60	D' U R2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' L R2 F' L R B' F L F' L2 D F R' F U R2 D'
472.	26.61	R' U L2 R' B2 L D' L' R U B2 D B2 L2 D' U' L2 R D' U' L D2 U' B F2
473.	25.83	U F2 U2 F L R2 B2 F' L2 R F' U L R B' F2 D' U' L R' D L' R' U F'
474.	27.40	L2 R D' L' B2 D2 B' F R2 B F' U B' F D' U' B R' F2 D2 B' F' L2 R U
475.	25.59	L' R' F' U' R2 B F' L2 F' D2 U' L' R' B' L' U R B' F D2 U B' L2 D2 F
476.	26.75	L' R' D2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R B2 F L R D U L R B' F' D B F R' B' U L
477.	25.62	L R' D U' L F' R' D2 U B2 F U' R' B L B F D2 U' F D L' F' L B2
478.	22.83	L2 R2 F U' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 R2 D2 U L R2 B2 U' L D' U2 B D' U' R2 B' F'
479.	23.75	U B L R2 B2 D B' F R B F D L2 R F' D U2 B2 F2 L2 B R' U L2 R
480.	20.90	D2 U2 B2 R D2 U R' F2 L2 R' B2 L' R' B F D' U2 R F D B' D U' R F'
481.	26.24	F2 U2 L R' D2 U2 R U' R2 B2 R2 D' R U' F2 R' D B' F2 D2 R' B R2 D L2
482.	17.48	L R B F' U2 B' F' L D U' R' B2 F2 R2 D' F U2 L2 R D U' L2 R D R
483.	26.15	D2 L' D B D2 U R2 U2 L R' B' F2 U B2 L R D2 B U2 L' B' D B2 F' L2
484.	23.21	B F2 L D' U' L2 R2 U R U2 L2 R B2 L U' L2 F2 D U' F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2
485.	28.74	F2 D2 U2 B' D U2 L' R B2 F D2 U' B U' L B F L' R2 B D U B2 F2 L
486.	25.18	B' F' L R B' F2 D F2 D B F D2 B F2 R' F D U R' D' R2 B' D2 F' L2
487.	22.93	B' D R F' D R2 U R' F2 R' F D2 L' D' F U' B2 F D2 U2 L' R' U' F U
488.	27.15	R' B F2 U L2 D2 F D2 L D L D U2 L2 R' B L U' L2 R2 U B2 L' D2 R'
489.	23.66	L R' F R2 B R2 D2 L2 B F L R2 B2 R F2 D U R' D2 U' L2 R B' D2 U'	Lol, I dropped the GhostHand II because it is so slippery, and my fingers are slippery at the moment
490.	21.80	U2 F' L R F' L2 D' U2 L2 R' B2 U' B' F D R D L R2 F L2 B2 L2 B' R'
491.	27.76	B2 F2 D' B2 R F2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 D' B' F L B2 U L2 R' D' B L' R' D U2
492.	29.54	B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 R D2 L' F L B' L2 R' F2 D' U B' F' D U F'
493.	24.59	D2 U' F U B' F' R' D' L R2 U' F R D B2 R F' L R U2 B' F D' F' L2
494.	30.80	D L' R2 D' B F L F' D2 L' B F' U' L R B2 F' R' D U L' R' U B F'
495.	28.40	L B L' R' B2 D2 U' L' U B F2 D2 L R D B R D U2 B F U L U L'
496.	25.64	U2 B F R D' B2 D F' D B F2 D B2 F' L2 R U' L R2 B D U L' U2 R
497.	27.03	B U F L' R' F2 L D L' U2 L R2 U' R' D2 U' B F' D U' L R D' U2 F2
498.	24.81	R' F' D2 B2 F' D' F' R' U' L R' D U' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D U' L' D2 U' B2 U
499.	26.72	B' F L2 R2 F' L' U2 L2 U' F2 L' R2 D B2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' U L' B U F'
500.	27.25	L2 F' D' U B2 F' R' F' D2 U F D2 R D2 B2 F' L2 R' D' U L R2 D L2 R2


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 9, 2010)

Shouldn't the DNF be the worst time?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Shouldn't the DNF be the worst time?



CCT didn't give me parentheses on the little data thing. The DNF _was_ the worst time.

EDIT: Feryll is thinking to himself, "How in the world does he do this many solves???"


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> CCT didn't give me parentheses on the little data thing. The DNF _was_ the worst time.



Ok. It just looks weird seeing "Worst Time: 1:03.74" and then a DNF.


----------



## Truncator (May 9, 2010)

I suck at OH. Just started practicing today:

Average of 12: 39.43
1. 40.43 R' D' B2 U L R' D2 R' L' D B F2 L' D2 R' L2 B R2 L' B2 U' L' U' D2 F'
2. 39.93 L2 D2 L2 B U' B' F' D' L2 D' F2 U R B U D2 B' L F2 U R2 L B' R' D'
3. 38.25 R F' B L' U2 F B U' F L B' L' U' R2 L D2 U R2 L' U L2 R2 D' F' B
4. 40.58 U' B D R D2 U F2 B R2 D L' B D' F' D' L2 F' R' F2 L B U2 B2 R F2
5. 37.72 F' D R F L' F2 L2 F2 R' B' D F D R' F' U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B'
6. 37.18 D U' F2 U R L2 F' R2 F2 B' U B' R2 B' F R' D' R' B2 F D2 B' R' L' F
7. 38.96 D R D' U' F2 R2 D2 U' L R' B2 L' D B2 F2 U' R2 U' R B' F R D' F' L'
8. (44.55) R2 B' F D2 U R' F2 L' R' F B R' D2 F2 U' L' U2 D' F2 L2 R' F' D' F D
9. 41.05 L D' F D U2 R2 B L2 F D2 F' R F' D2 U2 L2 R' U' B2 D' F D' L D B2
10. (34.18) U2 L F' R2 L F2 U2 L' F D2 U B L2 R2 F' B2 D2 B' U F2 L B' L' D2 B2
11. 40.94 L' B2 R U' B2 R L' U' B2 U2 R U2 L2 U R L2 D' F2 U F D2 B L' R D'
12. 39.21 L2 U D R B' L D L B R F' B L R U' D L2 U D2 F D' L2 R2 D' R'

31.27 NL single


----------



## ZamHalen (May 9, 2010)

I got a PB OH single and average of 5:
Average:1:06.25
1:11.86
1:04.55
1:30.64
35.94(first sub 1 OH solve)
1:02.33
The 35 had a PLL skip and an OLL I actually knew.


----------



## Anthony (May 9, 2010)

I did a few of Truncator's scrambles.

(23.88), 21.61, 23.16, (21.02), 22.55 = 22.44
Not very good, but after seeing Truncator and ZamHalen's posts I had to contribute to the Texas OH invasion.  xD


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 9, 2010)

11.87 avg100.


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2010)

I haven't done this much 2 hands in a while, for the last few weeks I've only assumed I've been sub 20.
The ones that aren't lucky are marked.
Although being bi-colour neutral gave me a lot of bad times, it did give me some good ones too.

number of times: 99/100
best time: 14.21
worst time: 30.33

best avg5: 16.09 (σ = 0.53)
15.77, 15.66, 16.84, (30.33[pop]), (15.45[PLL skip])

best avg12: 18.17 (σ = 1.88)
20.16, 15.36, 19.33, 20.04, 20.60, 15.95, 17.66, 17.02, 19.51, 16.07, (22.15[pop]), (15.29)

best avg100: 19.61 (σ = 2.91)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.61
1. 17.67 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B R2 L' F L' R' U D' R2 B2 D' R D2 B2 L D L F' R2 B
2. 17.82 L U' B2 U' D' R' B' L F2 D' L B2 U2 D2 B D R2 B2 U F R2 B2 D2 B L2
3. 18.31 L F' D' U' L' B' U F' R' F U L2 U R2 B D' B D' U' L' D2 L R' B D
4. 19.84 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L' U F U' B2 U R2 L2 B' L' F' U2 B D' L2 B2 R B2 R
5. 17.72 B' U2 B L2 B L' F U' D' R D2 F B2 U' L D2 B L2 R F B2 U' D' B' D
6. 17.34 R F B U2 D R' L' D2 B F2 R2 F' B R2 D' U' L' U' R' D' R B L2 D R'
7. 22.82 U2 L R2 D' F' L2 U' R D L' F' U B L' U F' R B' D2 L F' B R2 L F'
8. 21.93 L2 R2 F2 D F' L2 B U2 B R' D F' B R2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 R L'
9. 19.00 B' U R F U2 R2 L2 D2 L' R' B' F' L' U' D' F2 U D' F' R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F'
10. 16.85 U2 L R B' D' U2 F' B2 D U R' B' L' U R U2 D' R' F' D R2 B2 L2 B2 R
11. 16.24 U' B2 R' L U R B L2 F2 B' U F' R U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L F D2 B' D' R2
12. 16.20 R B2 F L2 R2 F' L' R' U2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 U R2 U' R D2 R L' B' F L D
13. 20.65 D2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 L' B' U' R F2 B L R' B2 U' F B2 D2 F2 R L' U L F2
14. 16.91 D2 R' B2 R F2 R2 D U' R' D B U2 R' B2 R' U' F R B U2 B' F L' D' L
15. 19.71 R' L' D F2 D R U L' U2 F' U2 L' D' U B' D U R' F B' R' L' D F2 R2
16. 21.25 U2 R2 D U2 L R' D2 R2 L F2 L U' L2 U' D2 B' D F2 D' B F U2 D' F2 B2
17. 20.92[pop, when i placed down would of been 15.xx] L' F2 L' B R D' L2 U' R U F R' F R U D L2 D B' R2 U R2 L B' F2
18. 18.73 R F U F2 B' R2 L U' B' R2 B U' D F D' R' F2 B2 D B' F' D F2 R L
19. 18.95 F R2 B' L' R F U' F2 B' U2 F U F U B' L2 U2 F' R2 U L B' R' U2 B
20. 16.97 L R' U' F D F' R2 L U' L2 F' D2 F D U F2 L F B R' D2 L2 D' R2 F
21. 21.71 U' D B' U' D2 F2 U' D L' B2 R2 F' U2 D' L U F2 R2 D L' B2 D U2 L U2
22. 18.85 R2 L' B2 L2 D' L D2 L2 U' L2 D R' L2 F' B R2 U L F D L D' B' F2 R
23. 22.00 R B' U2 L U F' U2 D B' F2 L F' L U2 B2 R B2 R D2 B U L' D2 R' U'
24. 19.52 F R' B F' L' R B R L2 B D2 U F2 U2 F D' R2 F2 B2 R' U2 F R F2 D'
25. 16.59 R2 B2 F2 L F2 L D B' F L' D' U' F2 B2 L2 R D R B' F' D U F2 B2 L
26. 20.16 F L F L2 R' U' D' R' D B' F L' R2 F B' U B2 F' U' F2 U' R' U2 F2 B2
27. 15.36 L2 F' R' U D2 F U2 D2 L U B' R D B' U D' F B' D2 U F U2 F' R B2
28. 19.33 R' F2 R' U2 D' B' R U' R2 F' L' R B F' D R U2 R' D' R2 D' U F2 L' R
29. 20.04 B2 D2 U' R B' R F' B2 R2 U D B' R U R' F D B D R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2
30. 20.60 F U2 D' F' B D' F R2 L F R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 L' D R
31. 15.95 F' D' F2 L B2 R2 U F2 U F' R' F D' F D2 L' R2 F2 D2 R U L' B' F L
32. 17.66 F B2 L F U2 R L2 F D' B' L' U2 L2 U2 L F' U L' R B2 R D' B L D
33. 17.02 D F2 R2 F2 R D' L2 R' U' F2 R D2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 F2 L B2 L2 F L D2 R2
34. 19.51 F' R2 U' F2 D2 B' R D L2 R2 U' F' U F D L F' B' U2 D F2 U F' U' B
35. 16.07 D F2 L R2 D' L' U F2 R' D' L B' L' B2 U2 L2 B' U' R2 D' L F2 R U B'
36. 22.15[pop] D2 L D U2 B' D B' R L B' R' F' R U' F D F' U2 B2 R U' F D2 F2 D'
37. 15.29 D' B' F' U2 F' U' R2 U R D2 F' U2 L2 R F2 U L' B' F2 U' F2 L' F' U2 F2
38. 20.18 U2 F L' U L' R2 D2 B' U2 R' D B U F2 D B' L U2 L2 F' R2 U' R U' R'
39. 21.11 U' F' B R D U2 R' L' D' B U R' L' B F R2 B2 L D' B U' D' R B' U'
40. 22.56 F2 R U D2 B L2 B2 L U F2 R B R' F B2 L' R2 F' B' U B L2 U2 L D
41. 17.50[OLL skip] L2 F D2 R U2 R' U R B2 U' D' R F2 L D R' B' F L2 B' L2 U' B2 R2 L2
42. 22.94 R2 F U D' F' B2 L2 D2 B' D' L F2 R F R' D2 R' F' U2 D' L D2 R' B F2
43. 23.33 U' B2 D2 B F' R2 U' L2 F' R' D2 F D B2 F U L' U2 B' R' U2 F' D' L' R
44. 15.08 R' U2 F2 D F' B R U' D' F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R' B L' F2 B2 L2 D B D' L2 R2
45. 21.38 F' B' R B D R D L' R2 B2 F' R F U2 L2 F D' U2 F L' D' B F D' L2
46. 18.58 F2 U2 D R2 D2 U' R' U R' F2 U' R D R L' U2 L2 R' B' U2 F' U' R2 F' D
47. 22.53 D2 F U' B' U2 B2 U2 D R' B D2 L' D B' R' U B2 L' D' F D' L R' D' R2
48. 16.59 L' B R' F' R' F2 L R2 F2 U' L D2 F2 B L2 F' D' L2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U L U'
49. 24.32 D2 F2 R2 F' B' L' U' D' R2 U B L' F2 B2 D' B D U' F2 D2 R2 D B R' F'
50. 18.84 F' B R2 D R' L' B2 U2 D' R L2 U F' U2 L2 B R2 L' F' R2 U B' R' U2 L
51. 19.81 L R2 B' U2 B F2 R B' U' D L2 F2 B' U B' U' L' R2 D F' B' D2 R L U'
52. 24.18[pop] R' U B L' B' R F2 B' D L2 F D F U D2 B2 L R B D R2 L2 U D R'
53. 18.49 D U2 R2 U L B U F2 R2 F2 U R D' F' U2 D2 F2 R' D B2 F' R L F2 L2
54. 15.77 D R' U L' D' B R' B' F U2 B F2 L D U L F' D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R B2
55. 15.66 D' B' R2 U2 D' R2 F2 B D B L' R' D R2 U' R U' R' B F R' D2 L2 U D
56. 16.84 L F2 L' B' R2 L' U2 R' U' R U' R2 B2 R D U B2 U F' L' B D2 B' U D
57. 30.33[epic pop] D L2 U' F2 L' R' D' B2 U' R' F R' B' U2 B2 R L2 F2 L' B' U2 R' F R2 F2
58. 15.45[PLL skip] L2 U R' B' D B' F2 R2 L F' R' B D U F' L R' D' F R2 F B2 U2 R F2
59. (DNF[looked away and stuff up my A perm]) F2 U' L2 U2 R B2 F2 L' U R B D' R2 D U' R' U D F' R' F' B2 R' L2 D'
60. 16.22 L' R2 B U' F2 D R U D' F2 D' B' F' D' F2 L F' D F' L R F2 R' D2 R2
61. 18.76 R' B U2 B U B' D' R2 L2 B2 F' R B2 R' D F2 R2 D' U' R L2 D2 B F D
62. 23.57 R2 F D' R' U2 F' L2 U' L2 B' F L' U' L2 D2 U L' D L2 F' D2 U' R B D'
63. 16.87 B U F2 U2 B' L D' R' D' F B U' B F2 U2 R U2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U D' L'
64. 19.44 F' R' F U' F D2 F2 D F2 L' R B F2 U' D R2 L2 D2 R' L' F2 U2 L' D U2
65. 22.90 R2 U' D R B' D' F' R' L' F U2 F U2 B' U' D R' B' D2 B' D' U' R U R'
66. 22.21 U' D B R2 B2 R L B L R U' F L D2 L2 R F D' R' B F2 R U2 D2 B
67. 14.99 U' B2 R2 L' B2 F' R2 B U2 L' R B' R' D' U2 B' L B2 U R2 B F2 R2 F D
68. 24.88 L' R2 F' U R' D2 B' D' F2 R' U' F2 R' B' U2 D2 F L U B2 L B U D F2
69. 16.69 L2 B' F D L' U L' R2 D2 U2 R F R2 U B' U F U D' R2 D B' D2 R2 B
70. 17.71 R2 U' L2 B L' R' U F B2 U' R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 D' B' F2 D2 L U'
71. 23.42 F B' R' F2 D2 R D' B' D2 B2 D L' U2 B2 F' D' B' U' R2 B U' B' D' R' B
72. 20.34 U2 B2 F' R L' B D R2 U2 D B2 F' U2 D2 R' D2 B' R L D2 R L2 B2 U F'
73. 25.94[Ruined cross] R' U L2 B2 R F2 R2 L' F L U L F D' B2 U D' L2 D F D B' F2 U D
74. 18.49 F U D2 B D' R2 L' D L' B2 U' L' F D' R F' B' U F' U' B' F' R2 U' L
75. 21.56 B' D2 L B' U2 R2 F' L' F R' B' R2 U F R2 U2 L R F' U' L2 D2 B R U
76. (14.21) U F R' L2 U' B' L F B' L' D' F L' B2 U' D' R B' U2 D2 F2 L2 D L D'
77. 16.33 R' L' F' B U2 R U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' L' R2 D F D R F2 B U2 F L2
78. 21.07 U2 D B2 F' R U' R B2 L' F R L U B2 U B' R' F' U B R2 U B2 D' U2
79. 17.59 B2 F2 U B' R2 D2 L R' U2 L2 D R' U' B2 D' R U R2 D2 L2 B' D' R' B' D
80. 19.94 R2 U L2 D U' L D' R2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 R L' U' D L R D' F' D2 L2
81. 17.08 D2 L' U' R' L U B' U' R D' B' L2 D L' U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R U' B' L' F' B'
82. 21.81 F2 B' D2 R2 F D' R' U2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 D U' F U R D2 B D' L2 D2 B'
83. 18.12 R' U' R L D2 F2 R2 U2 R' L B L2 U' F B R2 B2 L R2 B L F L' R2 B'
84. 23.57 B' F U L2 B R2 U B F R' F2 B' L' R B D B' D' B' F' R' L B' U2 B'
85. 17.25 F' B D' L' B2 F D2 U B' F2 D L D2 F2 L D2 R2 L' F' B' L' R' D2 L2 U
86. 20.51 U2 L2 D2 U' F B' U D' F' R' D2 R2 F' B D B2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 F D' U2 F
87. 17.34 R' D2 R2 U' D R2 D' F L' U' D2 B2 L2 R B2 R2 B' L U' F' L' F' R' D F2
88. 17.49 L2 B D R U R' U' F L B' F2 U2 D B' F2 U' F2 R' U2 F' D' B2 D' L F2
89. 19.28 L2 U2 R B R2 L' B2 L F' B2 U' F R2 B' D' F' U2 L' D L' B2 U2 F2 B2 D2
90. 17.18 R L U' B D R2 L' U' F2 L' R F' U2 D' L' D B D' F' R2 L' U2 R' F U2
91. 20.91 F L U2 F2 D2 R F2 B U' D L F D' F D L2 R' B D' U F' U' R U F
92. 22.97 F D2 U2 L2 R' B2 F' R2 B2 D' U' F D F D U2 B U R2 U' D2 R2 L2 F2 R'
93. 22.52 U R' F' L' R' D2 B2 U2 F R' B R2 U2 R D' F' R2 D U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B U'
94. 21.11 B2 U2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' F' U' L2 R' U D2 B F' L U2 D B R2 U2
95. 18.46 L R' D F' D' F D F B' R D2 L' F' B2 R L' B D' R D2 B2 L2 B U2 R2
96. 25.39[pop] D2 B D B' D' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 U' F' L2 D L B2 U2 D2 B D' L2 D' R' F2 U
97. 23.19 F2 D2 B' U B' U' R D' R' D' R' U2 B' R' D B2 D L' U2 F' D R2 F' D2 R'
98. 17.55 L F D U2 B R' U D2 F' L R' U D2 L F D' L B' U B' L2 F U F' B'
99. 21.73 D F2 R D' U L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 D' L2 B' F' D' F2 U' D L2 D2 F R' B2 U'
100. 24.15 D' B' D2 R2 U B2 R F2 D2 F2 B D B D R L B2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 D L' U2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 9, 2010)

7.67

B' U2 R U' B' U2 D' L' F D F U' D L D' B' D B2 D U R F2 R2 U L2

z2 L' F U D' R' D
U R' U R
U L' U' L U' y' L' U' L
y L' U L 
R U2 R' U R' F R F'
y2 R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F


----------



## Meisen (May 9, 2010)

New personal best average of 12:



Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.734 (old was 16.741)

1. 15.238 D' R' B2 L' U2 D' B' U' R' U' L R2 B U L2 U' L2 U' R' L2 D' R2 F' L2 R
2. 17.601 L U R2 F L' D2 R' D' F U D' F2 B U' D2 B' R' F' B2 L2 R D L R' B2
3. 18.625 R2 F L U2 F2 B2 D' L2 R2 F' L F' U2 B2 R' L' F B' R D B F' L2 B' R
4. 17.060 D U' L2 B R' L B2 D2 R U2 B L' F' R F R2 L B D2 U R2 B' R2 U2 B
5. 18.479 D' F D L D R' U L2 D2 B R2 F2 B' L2 R B R' D' R2 F2 D' L U L F
6. (18.717) L2 U F R B2 R' F' B L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 F' D2 L B R F R2 U B2 R' D
7. (14.398) L' R' B R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R F' L' U2 B' L2 U L F D2 R' F B2 U2 D' F' D2
8. 14.525 U' R B F2 U' D2 R' D' U' F B2 R L2 F B' D B F' L' U L' R' U2 D' L'
9. 16.429 B' R' L' B2 D2 L' U F' U F2 B2 R' U B F2 U' B2 R' D' L' F2 R L' D F
10. 16.607 B2 F' L' U' L' D' L D' L2 D2 F U2 R D' R' B' R2 D U2 F2 R B D' L B'
11. 16.386 B U' R' F2 R' D U' R2 F' B U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 F L2 U B' F2 D' B F' L F'
12. 16.390 F2 R F U F2 D B F' R2 B2 F' D2 F' B' U' L2 F' B U L U2 B D F2 B


I had 31 or 33 solves in a row that was sub 20 earlier today. Also a record


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Tbh Faz you should just not post any accomplishments for 12 months and then turn up at a comp and get sub7. I'd certainly enjoy that, dunno about any others...?



Yeah do that, sub 7 avg, sub 1 avg on 2x2, sub 30 on 4x4, sub 50 5x5


----------



## onionhoney (May 9, 2010)

2x2 a100 2.61


----------



## joey (May 9, 2010)

hey onionhoney.
Do you not have youtube?


----------



## Owen (May 9, 2010)

3x3 single: 22.67


----------



## Neo63 (May 9, 2010)

joey said:


> hey onionhoney.
> Do you not have youtube?



He's from China. Youtube is blcoked in China.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2010)

2x2 average of 100



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-09-2010 16:43:29

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.80
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 0.95
Worst Time: 6.94
Individual Times:
1.	3.31	U' F2 U F' U2 F R U2 F' U'
2.	4.29	F U F2 R2 F' R2 F R U2
3.	4.35	F2 R' U' R2 F U F2 R'
4.	4.32	R2 U' R2 F' R F R' U' R'
5.	3.71	U' R2 F U R2 U R2 F' U'
6.	4.99	F2 R F2 R' F U2 F' U
7.	5.71	F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U' R' U
8.	5.16	U' F2 R2 U R U2 R' F
9.	3.03	U R' F R2 F U2 F U R U'
10.	1.17	R2 U R' F' U F2 U F2 U'
11.	4.68	R' U R F2 U2 R' U R' F
12.	4.59	F2 R F U2 R F' U R2 F'
13.	3.81	R U' R F' U R2 U F' U2
14.	4.52	U' R F' R U2 F R' U'
15.	4.32	U' F' U' R F2 U' R2 U' R U2
16.	2.32	U' F R' U' F' R U2 F U'
17.	3.52	F2 R2 U R F2 R' U' R' U2
18.	3.84	F U R2 F' U F R2 U R'
19.	5.04	F' R2 F' R F' U2 R U2 F'
20.	4.93	U R2 F' U F2 R' F2 R2
21.	3.28	R U2 R' U' F2 R' U R2 U2
22.	2.74	F' U R2 F' R2 U' R' U R'
23.	4.21	F' R F' R' U F' R2 U2 F
24.	2.36	U2 R U F' R2 F' R2 F R'
25.	5.41	R' F U R' U2 R' U R2
26.	4.62	U2 F' R' F2 U F' R U' R
27.	4.03	R' U2 R' U' F2 U R
28.	3.43	F' R2 U R F2 U2 R' F U'
29.	4.09	U' R F2 R F2 U F2 R'
30.	5.87	F' R2 F R F2 U2 R U' F' U2
31.	3.14	U2 F' R' F U' R2 U F'
32.	3.31	R F U2 F U2 R' U F
33.	4.24	U F' U' F R2 F U2 F' U
34.	3.79	U' R2 U F R' U2 R U' R2 U'
35.	6.94	F U R' F' U2 R F R U'
36.	2.11	U2 F2 U R F2 R2
37.	4.52	R F2 U2 R U2 R F R'
38.	4.29	R2 U R' U2 F R U R'
39.	1.61	F2 U' F' R2 U F2 R' F'
40.	2.50	F' R U' F' U R' F2
41.	2.57	R2 F2 R' U R F2 R U R2 U2
42.	4.54	U' F2 R' F' U' R U2 R2 U'
43.	3.17	F U R' F2 R F U' R' U2
44.	1.34	R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 F'
45.	4.52	U' R' U2 F2 U' R F2 R' U'
46.	3.62	U F R2 U2 R' U' R' F2 U
47.	2.68	U2 R U F2 U' F U2 R2
48.	3.43	R2 F2 U R' U' R2 U F2 R'
49.	5.69	R' U2 R2 U' F2 R F R2
50.	2.90	U2 F' U F' U2 F' U2
51.	4.06	R' U2 R' F R2 U2 R' F R' U'
52.	2.60	U F U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F2 U'
53.	2.73	F U2 R2 F R' F' U2 F R'
54.	2.93	U' F R' U' F R' F R'
55.	3.26	R F2 R' F U2 F2
56.	5.79	F2 U2 F' R F' U' F U' R' U2
57.	3.26	U R' U F R2 U' R2
58.	3.98	U2 R2 U' R' U R F' U R2 U
59.	2.40	F R' F R' F R2 F' U F'
60.	5.99	R U' R2 F U' F2 U F' U'
61.	4.23	F U2 R U F R' F U'
62.	4.32	F' U F U2 R' F R' U F' U'
63.	0.95	R' U' F2 R' U R F2
64.	3.24	R2 F' U R' F U2 F2
65.	3.76	U' F2 R2 U' F' U R' F R' U
66.	5.07	U R2 U' F U2 R' U R2 U'
67.	1.58	U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2
68.	2.43	U2 F' U' R' F2 U R U2 R'
69.	3.04	U R2 F' R F2 R' F U F' U2
70.	5.41	F R2 F R U2 F2 R'
71.	3.00	F2 U' R' F2 R U' F R2 U'
72.	3.34	F2 U F' R2 F U R' F U2
73.	5.55	R F2 R' F U F2 R' U2 R' U
74.	2.81	R' U2 F' U F2 U R' F U
75.	3.84	F' U' F' R F2 U' F' U2
76.	4.15	R F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' R'
77.	2.53	F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 R'
78.	4.20	U2 R U' F R F' U2 R2 U'
79.	4.09	R2 U2 R F' U' R2 U'
80.	2.67	F2 U F' R' U F2 U R'
81.	3.98	R2 F R' F2 U2 R F' R
82.	2.11	U F2 U' R2 U2 F R'
83.	6.71	R2 U' F U' F U2 F R U'
84.	2.93	U2 R2 U R U2 F' U F2 U2
85.	4.70	U2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U R U
86.	3.15	F R U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R'
87.	4.54	U' F2 U' F U' F U' R F
88.	3.68	R2 F' R2 U R' F R2 U' R
89.	4.32	F2 U' R2 U' F R F U2 R U'
90.	3.37	R' F2 R F2 U' F' U' R2 U2
91.	4.99	F2 U R2 F R' F2 U R
92.	2.86	R F' R' F2 R' F R2
93.	4.12	F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U2 R' F'
94.	2.96	R' U' F' R U' F' R F R'
95.	5.12	U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 U R' U'
96.	3.88	U R' U2 F' R' U2 R U
97.	4.85	U2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' U' R
98.	4.51	R F2 R' U F R' U F2 U'
99.	3.78	R F U F2 R U2 R F'
100.	3.59	R2 U2 F U2 F U R U2 F'


----------



## ianini (May 9, 2010)

3x3 cubes in a row: 41.08

Here's the video:
[youtube]<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nWEw1BMYDIA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nWEw1BMYDIA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Neo63 (May 9, 2010)

2.45 NL 2x2x3 solve

I'm starting to like the puzzle



Spoiler



jflysim


----------



## thaeta (May 9, 2010)

First sub-50 avg:

3x3x3 Avg of 5: 45.94

1. 47.27 D F2 L' B U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L F D' F' U2 L' F L D' R' D
2. 45.16 R' F L2 D L2 U' R' U2 B' U2 L F L' B' R F2 U2 F' U2 L' U2 L U2 B D'
3. 45.39 B' U F U2 F' D' R2 F U B D' R2 D F R B L2 D R D R' U' L' D2 B'
4. 55.05 D2 R F2 L D L' F' U F' R2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R B L B2 D'
5. 42.51 L' F2 L' D' B2 R' B2 U' L' U' L' D B2 U' R B U2 F' R' B' D2 R' F R2 B'


----------



## ZamHalen (May 9, 2010)

first sub-8 2x2 average of 12:
avg12: 7.77 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 7.30 (σ = 0.44)
times:
8.03, 7.72, 8.06, 4.33, 6.69, 7.48, 9.09, 8.99, 11.94, 9.58, 6.56, 5.52


----------



## Kirjava (May 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > It's been proven by waffle that sub 15 is possible with 2 look corners.
> ...




Don't you remember the time when I did sub15 with using only niklas and sune? Some of those corners were three look.


----------



## Truncator (May 9, 2010)

WAT  :O O: O_O

*Average of 5: 13.99* (old PB 14.43)
1. 14.02 L U L' F' D2 B D' R2 B L F' L' R B R L2 F L' D2 L F2 R2 D' U L2
2. (16.08) F2 D L2 D B' F2 U2 F U' D2 B U R2 F' B2 D' L' F' D B U L' F U2 D2
3. (12.93) L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D R' F2 R U' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' D F2 U' B' U' D2 R' D2 R
4. 14.15 R F B2 L' R' F' D2 U R2 F' U B R2 F2 R2 D B F' R' F' L' B' L B' R2
5. 13.81 R2 B2 R L U' B' R' F B2 L D' F B' R F' R F U2 R2 F' B' D L D2 F2 
*
Average of 12: 14.85* (old PB 15.52)
1. 13.86 R U' D2 F2 D2 U2 F D L' B' R U F U' D R' D' L B' D' F2 D2 U2 B2 F2
2. 14.33 L D U2 F' L D' U' R U L B2 L' R2 B' U F2 D2 B F2 D' R U' F2 U' R'
3. 14.77 D2 R U B2 F' D2 L2 R D R2 B F L U L U' R F' L' R2 B2 L' F D' F'
4. 17.30 F D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U D B' F L2 F2 L' F' R2 U' F U2 R B' L' U F2 L
5. 15.03 U2 L F U B U B F2 U2 R2 D B' F U' D B R D' U' F U2 F' D' F L2
6. (17.97) U D L2 B L D' R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 L R B R' B2 D2 B' L B R' F2
7. 15.11 L F2 U2 D F R L D B L2 U D' L2 F' D' L U2 F D2 R2 F' D U' L' F'
8. 14.02 L U L' F' D2 B D' R2 B L F' L' R B R L2 F L' D2 L F2 R2 D' U L2
9. 16.08 F2 D L2 D B' F2 U2 F U' D2 B U R2 F' B2 D' L' F' D B U L' F U2 D2
10. (12.93) L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D R' F2 R U' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' D F2 U' B' U' D2 R' D2 R
11. 14.15 R F B2 L' R' F' D2 U R2 F' U B R2 F2 R2 D B F' R' F' L' B' L B' R2
12. 13.81 R2 B2 R L U' B' R' F B2 L D' F B' R F' R F U2 R2 F' B' D L D2 F2 

 

    <3 F-II with shock oil 

EDIT: 11.21 PLL skip


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

Sub 4 BLD. (Lucky though).


----------



## Anthony (May 9, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Average of 12: 14.85


That makes 4!


----------



## Elliot (May 9, 2010)

*One-Hand average of 5:*
24.18, (21.71), (29.69), 22.40, 22.75 = *23.11*

This is a ridiculously good average for me (obviously pb). The only lucky solve was the 24, which was a PLL skip


----------



## guitardude7241 (May 9, 2010)

yup, started learning this puzzle 2 days ago..


Spoiler



Average of 5: 55.28
1. 56.13 R2 u2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 L2 d F2 L2 U' u R2 u F2 D2 F2 R2 d2 R2 L2 F2 D2 u' B2 R2 L2 B2 L2 u2 R2 L2 u' L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 B2 d
2. (49.57) B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' u' F2 B2 u' B2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B2 L2 d R2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 d' L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 u' D L2
3. 53.18 B2 d2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 d2 F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 d2 F2 U' F2 u2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 d R2 B2 D R2 F2 u2 L2 u2 F2 B2 R2 u' U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D'
4. (1:26.61) R2 L2 d2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 d2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 u' B2 D2 L2 u2 U F2 B2 D F2 B2 D2 d' B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B2 u D R2 B2 U2 u' R2
5. 56.55 R2 L2 d' F2 D R2 D2 F2 B2 u2 F2 B2 R2 L2 d2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 u' F2 B2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 u B2 R2 L2


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ianini (May 9, 2010)

www.tinypic.com


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> www.tinypic.com




Was that addressed to me?


----------



## ianini (May 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > www.tinypic.com
> ...



Yes it was.


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > www.tinypic.com
> ...



At least use spoilers man. That pic was bigger than it should be.

Needs sub 20 darnit...

Statistics for 05-09-2010 17:35:27

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.83
Standard Deviation: 2.85
Best Time: 18.23
Worst Time: 30.25
Individual Times:
1.	18.23	B D' U2 R2 F2 L2 R B2 D B2 F' R' F R2 D U2 F2 L' R' B F D' U R' U
2.	20.96	D' U2 R2 F' L' D' U2 L R2 D2 L' R2 D U' B D L2 B2 F U B' F2 D' R U2
3.	22.43	B' F' D' L D B' F L' R2 D2 L' R2 F D2 U' L' D L2 R' D U R' B F2 D2
4.	21.08	B2 L R' B F' R2 B D' B' D' B2 L' B' L R' F L U2 B2 F2 R' D' U L R2
5.	21.40	F D2 U2 L2 U' L2 R F L D2 U2 F L D U B L' R2 B' R B2 F2 U2 F2 R
6.	30.25	D U L2 R' B F2 D' R F' D F2 U' L2 R' D' U L2 R F' L2 B2 F D U' F2
7.	19.33	B D' U' L D2 U F L2 R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 L' F' D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 D' U
8.	22.34	L R2 U' R' D L' B' F2 D U B2 L' R B2 F' U' L R B2 F R2 B' L2 F' R'
9.	21.28	B' D B2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 D U' F U' L2 R D2 L2 R F R D' U' L F2 U B2
10.	22.88	D U2 F L F2 D' L R D2 U' B R F R2 F L2 R2 F2 D U' B2 U' F L' R'
11.	21.96	L2 D' L R2 B U2 F L' F U' L' F2 L D' R' U F D' B2 F' L R U R2 F2
12.	19.83	U2 R2 D' F D2 L R D2 U' F R B L R D2 U2 B2 F' L R2 B2 D' L2 B U


----------



## Feryll (May 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


I NEED IT MOAR >:O
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.30
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 16.47
Worst Time: 23.30
Individual Times:
1.	19.61	B2 U' F U' F' D' B2 L' R2 D U' B' F2 D2 L R2 D F L' D' B L2 F' U' R'
2.	18.46	L U2 B F L' B R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D U' B2 F' R' B' F' D' L' B2 L' R2 B F2
3.	22.30	U' L2 R D L2 R' D2 U' F2 U' F' L2 R U2 B' F2 L' D F D' B F2 L U' F2
4.	20.30	U2 L D U B' D' U2 R F' L R B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' F D2 U L U L'
5.	16.47	B2 F' D2 U L2 D2 B F' L2 U L' R2 F L' D U2 L' U' B' L' R' B' F' D' L
6.	23.30	U L' R2 B' F' D2 U B D U L2 R' B2 F' L R U B2 D' U2 L' R D U2 B
7.	18.69	U B2 F' R2 D U L2 D2 L2 D L R D2 R2 B' F' L R F R' B D2 B' U L2
8.	22.40	F R F' U B R' U B2 R' B U2 F L R D' L2 R' D2 U L' R' D' U L2 U2
9.	21.16	D L2 R' D L2 F' D' F2 U' R2 D U' L R D R2 D2 B2 F' L' B F2 L F L2
10.	22.03	U L2 R2 D2 L' F' U F2 R' B F2 R2 B2 F' L' R' D' B' F' L2 B L' R2 U2 B2
11.	19.46	D U L' R D U2 R' F D' U L2 F2 L R U' L' R2 D' R D' U' R' D U' B
12.	19.46	B' F' R B2 D B2 D2 U' L' R D2 U2 F' R B' D B F2 R F' D2 U2 B' F D'


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 10, 2010)

I gotzz it more!!1one

14.44 Single
19.27 Average of 5
19.95 Average of 12


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 10, 2010)

4x4
avg5 - 1:22.xx
avg12 - 1:27.xx

I lost the times.


----------



## liljthedude (May 10, 2010)

J-Fly 3x3
stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.32
worst time: 38.81

current avg5: 20.58 (σ = 3.79)
best avg5: 17.40 (σ = 1.06)
(24.03), 16.49, 18.88, (16.32), 16.83

current avg12: 22.96 (σ = 3.69)
best avg12: 21.50 (σ = 3.93)
16.49, 18.88, (16.32), 16.83, 29.61, 19.59, 26.27, (33.72), 23.82, 22.54, 20.77, 20.17

current avg100: 25.18 (σ = 5.04)
best avg100: 25.18 (σ = 5.04)

session avg: 25.18 (σ = 5.04)
session mean: 25.22


Spoiler



29.68, 25.94, 34.88, 27.27, 21.50, 28.91, 20.44, 24.03, 16.49, 18.88, 16.32, 16.83, 29.61, 19.59, 26.27, 33.72, 23.82, 22.54, 20.77, 20.17, 25.42, 26.36, 27.74, 16.56, 31.26, 29.24, 37.27, 21.75, 25.82, 20.41, 25.49, 30.23, 23.57, 25.98, 31.88, 38.81, 22.67, 21.79, 22.09, 31.95, 24.73, 26.53, 22.67, 27.14, 35.51, 22.92, 16.63, 19.87, 21.80, 20.31, 23.92, 27.22, 26.22, 26.72, 33.72, 24.92, 19.61, 27.59, 21.74, 35.57, 28.23, 26.76, 27.94, 22.12, 24.67, 21.79, 27.38, 23.11, 24.67, 24.38, 30.19, 20.10, 24.15, 19.73, 32.44, 37.48, 34.88, 24.49, 29.54, 22.89, 25.37, 37.70, 17.96, 23.33, 20.85, 26.24, 21.82, 25.54, 26.44, 23.68, 22.45, 21.80, 20.44, 22.68, 30.40, 19.37, 25.71, 31.16, 16.56, 16.66



Awesome AVG 5.


----------



## Tim Major (May 10, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> stats:
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 16.32
> worst time: 38.81
> ...



That is just about the most inconsistent I have seen  How the hell could you have a 17 a5, and a 25 a100, with 5.04 standard deviation? I average 19 and my best a5 isn't much better than yours, and you average 25.

And I thought I was inconsistent.


----------



## liljthedude (May 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > stats:
> ...



This is J-Fly, I forgot to put that in. Inconsistency on J-Fly is not rare. I think the song playing also impacted on how I did.


----------



## Faz (May 10, 2010)

Finally >_>

Average of 12: 15.50
1. 13.67 L U' R2 D' L D R D2 R D2 B F2 D2 R2 B' L D B' U2 F D' R2 L2 D B 
2. 17.70 L2 F2 D' U F B2 L' F' L' R F D F2 L R2 F' U2 D R L' D' B2 D U2 R 
3. 16.32 F' D' F' D' F2 L' F' L' B2 R' L2 U' F2 U2 F' R' B2 L' F' L U2 F B L2 B2 
4. 18.53 L D' L' U2 L F L' U' L' F2 B2 L2 R2 U L B' L2 B U F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F 
5. 15.06 B2 L' F R D2 L2 R U' F D2 F2 L' D2 U' B' R2 D2 L2 U2 D' L2 F R2 L' F 
6. (19.82) B2 D' B D2 L R2 U D L' R2 D U L2 B2 L U L' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 U L' B 
7. 13.07 L' D F2 R F' B2 L B U' F U2 L' R' B L2 R2 F R2 U' L' D' R U2 B2 F 
8. (13.06) F2 U D2 F' L2 B2 U R2 L' D F R2 U B2 D2 B' L' F' R' L2 B D2 F' L B 
9. 13.83 B' D2 F' B' U F' L' B F2 R L D F B' D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' B L2 R 
10. 14.95 R' L D' F D R2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 U D F R' D B U' F2 L2 
11. 15.08 F L B2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 U' D' R2 D U' B2 F D2 U' B2 L' R 
12. 16.74 B' L2 F2 D' B R' D2 U L2 U' B F' L' R' U2 R2 L F R2 D2 U F' D U' R 

6-10 are 13.95 avg5


----------



## Zane_C (May 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Finally >_>
> 
> Average of 12: 15.50
> 1. 13.67 L U' R2 D' L D R D2 R D2 B F2 D2 R2 B' L D B' U2 F D' R2 L2 D B
> ...



Woah that is nice.


----------



## CubeX (May 10, 2010)

*Finally a sub-2 for 2x2*

Hey guys,

I just got a sub-2 single for 2x2 (FINALLY!)

1. 1.52 U R U F' U' 

I used a crap cube for the solve, so it can definitely be a sub-1...


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I gotzz it more!!1one
> 
> 14.44 Single
> 19.27 Average of 5
> 19.95 Average of 12



Naww man hell naw.

Imma need times and scrambles dude. This is not over.


----------



## Escher (May 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I gotzz it more!!1one
> 
> 14.44 Single
> 19.27 Average of 5
> 19.95 Average of 12



Awesome, practicing properly now?


----------



## onionhoney (May 10, 2010)

joey said:


> hey onionhoney.
> Do you not have youtube?



No, i don't.  
I cannot even open the webpage.:fp


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Finally >_>
> 
> Average of 12: 15.50
> 1. 13.67 L U' R2 D' L D R D2 R D2 B F2 D2 R2 B' L D B' U2 F D' R2 L2 D B
> ...



Congratz! C R A Z Y!

Do you practice OH much? Cause other people do it like hell and are still slower.


----------



## joey (May 10, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > hey onionhoney.
> ...



What about youku or tudou?


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 10, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Spoiler



Well done man!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 10, 2010)

*OH 3x3*

I cant believe I did an average of 100 when I'm this bad. All in one sitting.

3x3 OH
avg 100 - 41.99
avg 12 - 40.03 (not a PB)
avg 5 - 36.21
Best time - 30.03
Worst time - 59.96


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 10, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.31
1. (2.03) F' U R' F U2 F2 U' R'
2. 3.11 R U R' F' R F' R2 F' R2
3. (4.82) U2 R F2 U R2 U R2
4. 3.01 F R2 U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U2
5. 3.81 R F2 U2 F R2 U' F U R' U'


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> Naww man hell naw.
> 
> Imma need times and scrambles dude. This is not over.



Other computer. 



Escher said:


> Awesome, practicing properly now?



I hope so!


----------



## Shortey (May 10, 2010)

2x2

avg300: 3.79
avg100: 3.57
avg12: 3.10
avg5: 2.68

I can haz sub-4?


----------



## rowehessler (May 10, 2010)

Spoiler



16.62 OH avg100 
15.94, 15.93, 20.42, 17.56, 17.09, 15.47, 18.82, 16.71, 14.27, 13.75, 14.68, 14.92, 13.39, 14.69, 15.06, (11.53), 16.22, 16.62, 19.82, 16.71, 15.20, 14.87, 12.46, 14.39, 14.01, 13.43, 16.86, 17.77, 16.06, 17.29, 15.60, 14.35, 16.94, 16.05, 16.17, 19.63, 13.81, 13.03, 15.45, 17.03, 15.99, 16.95, 18.07, 15.86, 16.79, 17.89, 15.63, 16.97, 15.91, 18.51, 18.99, 17.94, 19.13, 19.50, 15.76, (24.63), 16.03, 19.62, 17.66, 15.89, 15.28, 15.25, 18.60, 17.83, 17.38, 18.76, 18.45, 18.18, 14.50, 19.81, 18.75, 16.87, 14.30, 14.10, 18.48, 18.14, 18.92, 17.95, 16.45, 16.84, 19.65, 19.04, 16.91, 18.39, 20.08, 16.01, 19.46, 18.06, 13.62, 16.55, 18.20, 19.99, 15.49, 16.75, 15.88, 12.35, 17.50, 12.59, 13.56, 15.84

14.90 avg12:
15.06, (11.53), 16.22, 16.62, (19.82), 16.71, 15.20, 14.87, 12.46, 14.39, 14.01, 13.43
13.95 avg5:
(14.87), (12.46), 14.39, 14.01, 13.43,

I did this with NO caffeine in my system


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 10, 2010)

Crazy


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 10, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow. WR inspired? =D


----------



## rowehessler (May 10, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



i guess lol


----------



## amostay2004 (May 10, 2010)

sub-16 on vid pretty please?


----------



## rowehessler (May 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> sub-16 on vid pretty please?



lol working on it


----------



## ianini (May 11, 2010)

Average of 5: 13.25
1. 11.59 L' B' F L F L B' F2 L F U F D2 R' F B' L B2 L2 R B L2 U B F 
2. 13.12 R2 U B2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 D R' D U2 F R L2 F' R' F2 U' D2 B U D2 F' L 
3. (11.35) F2 L2 U F' R2 L D' L U' B2 L' U R2 L' F2 R2 U2 B' L D F2 U' D2 B2 F2 
4. 15.03 D' R U2 D L2 U' D' L' D B F D' F2 U F B2 D L2 D' U' R' B D U2 L 
5. (19.74) R' D' R' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' B2 D' U' B R2 F' U2 R L D2 R2 U2 B D U2 R


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2010)

*FINALLY *got a Sub-Rowe YouTube 2x2 average on video, 2.62. While there still is a faster average of 12 on video (Gabriel's 2.61), he didn't use a stackmat and he had 4 skips. I had some really easy solves, but no "skips" I suppose. 

Give me a week before you beat it please, Rowe?  

Edit:
[7:31:44 PM] Truncator: @Anthony: what about Feliks' 2.19 avg of 12 
[7:32:12 PM] Anthony Brooks: oh yeah, I forgot about Feliks ><
[7:32:16 PM] Anthony Brooks: well, f*ck him, he's too fast anyway

Well, fastest with stackmat, at least.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 11, 2010)

3x3 OH Average of 12 (PB ao12 and ao5)

Best Average of 12: 34.60
Best Average of 5: 33.79

Individual Times:

1. (27.22)
2. (47.78)
3. 29.00
4. 32.61
5. 41.75
6. 37.86
7. 30.91
8. 35.54
9. 35.05
10. 33.40
11. 33.12
12. 36.71

Yay!


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

RAWR, HERE I COME MINI
HELL YEAH



> Statistics for 05-10-2010 20:05:17
> 
> Average: 19.57
> Standard Deviation: 0.47
> ...


----------



## kprox1994 (May 11, 2010)

Tied my PB single today!


----------



## rowehessler (May 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> *FINALLY *got a Sub-Rowe YouTube 2x2 average on video, 2.62. While there still is a faster average of 12 on video (Gabriel's 2.61), he didn't use a stackmat and he had 4 skips. I had some really easy solves, but no "skips" I suppose.
> 
> Give me a week before you beat it please, Rowe?
> 
> ...


lol dude, i cant even do that with spacebar anymore. Don't worry about me beating it haha.


----------



## Forte (May 11, 2010)

Permutation skip on sq-1 :4

13.91 (3,-1) / (4,4) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,2) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (1,6) / (4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,-2) / (-5,6) / (3,2) / (-3,4) 

cubeshape: /(0,-4)/(1,-2)/(2,-3)/(3,-2)/(1,2)/(0,3)/
CO: (0,-5)/(-3,0)/
EO: (-1,2)/(1,4)/(-1,-4)/(-3,0)/(4,1)/
AF: (2,-3)

With bad cubeshape


----------



## MTGjumper (May 11, 2010)

Eugh, I hate that shape. I had it three times in ten solves at Bristol  I've only had a permutation skip once before, kinda caught me off guard


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 11, 2010)

Master Magic!

best time: 2.88
3.00, (2.88), (3.80), 2.97, 3.13 = 3.03 avg5
3.11, 3.80, (4.88), 2.93, 3.31, 3.27, 3.00, (2.88), 3.80, 2.97, 3.13, 4.15 = 3.35 avg12

Sub-NR avg12 =D (NR is 3.36)

PS: I've only had my mstmgc since saturday


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 11, 2010)

Yes said:


> Master Magic!
> 
> best time: 2.88
> 3.00, (2.88), (3.80), 2.97, 3.13 = 3.03 avg5
> ...



Told you you should get a master magic and how easy it is


----------



## qqwref (May 11, 2010)

You are too consistent o_0 My best time is like 2.4 and I don't think I could get better than 2.8 average of 5.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 11, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Eugh, I hate that shape. I had it three times in ten solves at Bristol  I've only had a permutation skip once before, kinda caught me off guard



its actually not that bad from this angle, almost 2gen:

/ (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (4,-1) / (-3,0) /

or on sim its just i f i f i j i jlj i f i which is really fast


----------



## MTGjumper (May 11, 2010)

I ended with a slice, as Forte appeared to as well. That gives mushroom-right fist. For your case, I normally go to pawn-square -> 411 - adj -> kite-scallop -> ... (I still don't know most of the shape names )

Anyway, actual accomplishment:

Sq1:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 13.68
Standard Deviation: 2.64
Best Time: 6.58
Worst Time: 20.02
Parities: 44
Individual Times: 12.48, 16.25, 16.32, 12.23, 13.82, 11.24, 11.03, 8.93, 14.28, (6.58), 17.95, 15.17, 15.34, 12.64, 10.12, 17.01, 15.55, 10.87, 12.09, 13.88, 14.83, 17.31, 10.51, 16.00, 15.33, 16.23, 13.66, 13.46, 17.13, 12.07, 10.87, 7.17, 15.32, 17.51, 12.55, 13.28, 15.32, 19.06, 16.32, 10.33, 16.68, 11.60, 16.53, 14.73, 11.63, 10.36, 13.01, 16.08, 14.86, 15.78, (20.02), 14.20, 12.00, 13.96, 13.12, 12.18, 12.38, 16.85, 16.75, 15.44, 16.37, 13.36, 13.80, 13.49, 14.63, 12.59, 10.16, 13.42, 15.71, 11.26, 9.28, 14.74, 14.29, 15.11, 12.79, 18.57, 11.00, 10.95, 15.35, 7.77, 8.87, 15.92, 15.57, 11.99, 16.61, 12.33, 16.55, 13.56, 14.09, 11.31, 11.89, 15.62, 13.98, 11.28, 11.89, 12.29, 17.80, 13.37, 11.49, 10.93

10.	6.58	(0,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,1) / (4,5) / (0,1) / (1,0) /

0,2 / -3,-3 / 
-2,6 / -3,3 / -3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 / 
-1,0 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 0,3 / 
-2,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,-3

Technically full-step 

11.00, 10.95, (15.35), (7.77), 8.87 = 10.27
11.26, 9.28, 14.74, 14.29, 15.11, 12.79, (18.57), 11.00, 10.95, 15.35, (7.77), 8.87 = 12.36


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2010)

2x2 average of 100: 3.70



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-11-2010 19:23:41

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.70
Standard Deviation: 1.01
Best Time: 1.84
Worst Time: 6.71
Individual Times:
1.	4.04	R U' R F' U F' R2 F U'
2.	4.11	F2 U R F2 R' F2 R U2
3.	4.95	F' R2 U F U2 R2 F U
4.	4.22	F' U2 F U' F U R' F2 R'
5.	4.02	R U2 F2 U' R' F R U'
6.	3.75	R' F R2 F' R' U2 R
7.	2.82	R U R' F U R2 U F2 R2
8.	3.86	U2 F' U R' F' R' F' U2 F'
9.	2.91	R' U' F' R U2 R U' R2 U'
10.	2.76	R' F2 R' F U' R'
11.	3.34	F U2 R' F2 R F' R2 F U2
12.	3.87	F' R' F2 R2 U F' R U2
13.	4.97	U2 F R F U F' R U'
14.	3.68	F' R F' U R' U F2 U R
15.	3.50	F' R' F2 U F' R2 U' R F'
16.	3.09	U' F U R' U2 R F2 U' R
17.	4.22	U R' F' R' F R' F2 R2 U
18.	4.40	F2 R' F2 R' F' U' R' U'
19.	2.90	U R' F' R U2 F2 R2
20.	3.28	R U R2 U2 F2 R' F' R F' U'
21.	4.38	F2 U2 F R' U2 F U' R U
22.	2.72	R U2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
23.	4.50	U2 F' R' U' F2 U2 F' U' F U'
24.	2.42	F' R2 F' R U2 R F2 U'
25.	4.10	U R' F U2 F2 R U' F' R
26.	5.70	R2 F U' F2 U' F U' F2 R'
27.	1.94	R F R' U R' F U' R' U
28.	2.80	F2 R U2 R F R' U R F2 U'
29.	2.93	U' R' U R2 F' U R U2 F2
30.	3.13	F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 F U2
31.	4.89	R2 U' F U2 F R F' R U'
32.	2.78	F' R' U' R F2 U' F' R U' R2 U'
33.	4.60	U R' F2 R F U2 R2 F' R
34.	3.57	R' U2 R' U2 F' U' R2 F R U'
35.	2.58	R U R U2 F2 R
36.	3.36	R2 U' F U' R2 U R2
37.	2.68	F U R' U R2 U' F2 R F' U'
38.	2.65	R' U R' F' U2 F' U2 F R' U'
39.	2.60	U' R F U2 F U' F U' R2
40.	3.80	F R' U R2 F' R' F2 R F2
41.	2.56	F2 U2 F R' F R2 F' U2 F U'
42.	3.06	U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U F'
43.	3.48	U F U' F' R' F' R2 U2 R'
44.	3.21	R2 U' F' U R' F U2 F2 R2
45.	3.24	F' U R' U R' F2 R2 U F'
46.	4.94	U F2 U F' R2 F2 U F' R
47.	3.51	F U F2 U F' R' F R2 F'
48.	3.24	F U' F' R F2 U R' U
49.	3.20	U R' U2 R U' F U' R' F2
50.	5.01	F' U2 F R F2 R F' U F
51.	5.12	R' U' F' U' F R2 F R'
52.	4.59	U2 R2 U F' R U' F2 U R
53.	3.37	F2 U' R' U' R F U' F2 U
54.	3.32	U' R2 U' R F R F' U R'
55.	3.33	F2 U F' R' F2 R' U R2 U
56.	3.97	R U R' U' R U2 F' R' U2
57.	3.68	F2 U F2 R F' R' U2 R
58.	3.16	R' F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R'
59.	5.43	F R' F R F' R' U F2 R
60.	3.24	F2 R2 F U' R U' F2 U2
61.	3.84	U R2 U' R' F R' F U
62.	2.46	F2 U F' R' F R' F2 R U'
63.	2.48	F U F R' U R2 U' R U'
64.	4.08	F' U R' U F2 U' F2 R'
65.	4.61	R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 U2
66.	6.55	F R2 F R' U R2 F U2 F R'
67.	2.44	R U' R U' R U R2 U2
68.	5.15	F2 R U' F R U' F R2 U
69.	3.17	F' R U' F2 U F2 U2
70.	2.02	U F2 R U2 R F' U2 F2 U'
71.	3.64	R' F R F' U' F R' F2 R2 U'
72.	6.14	R U F2 R2 U' R U' R F2
73.	4.51	U2 F' U2 R U F2 R2 U R' U
74.	4.78	F' R2 U R' U R2 F2 U F U2
75.	3.20	U R' F R' F R2 F2
76.	2.24	F2 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U2
77.	4.82	F2 U F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U2
78.	2.28	R2 F2 U' R U F R' U F' U2
79.	5.20	F2 U' R2 U R' U2 F R' F'
80.	2.96	R' F' R2 F2 U F' R' U2 F U'
81.	1.84	U2 F' R U R2 U2 R' F' R2	LL skip
82.	4.92	R U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 R F'
83.	3.48	R F' U' F2 R U2 R U' F'
84.	3.22	F R2 F R' F U' F' R2
85.	4.06	R F R2 F U R2 U2 R' U2
86.	3.72	R2 U F2 R' U F' R2 F2
87.	4.54	F R' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 R'
88.	4.76	U F2 R2 U2 F' R F U
89.	3.35	R' F' U2 R F' U2 R2 F' R U'
90.	3.16	F2 R' F R F' U2 F' U' R
91.	2.93	U2 F R2 F' R2 F U' F U
92.	2.22	F2 U' R U2 R' F2 R
93.	5.09	U2 R' F U2 R' U R' U2 F2
94.	4.03	U R U F' U2 R2 F' U F
95.	6.71	R' F R2 F' R F2 U2
96.	2.94	R U2 F R' F2 R' F U' R'
97.	3.98	R F U' F U F' U F
98.	3.25	R' U F2 R' F2 R U2 F' R'
99.	4.83	U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U R2 F2
100.	2.77	F2 U2 R' U2 R U R' F



Me cann haz subb 4!?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 11, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I ended with a slice, as Forte appeared to as well. That gives mushroom-right fist. For your case, I normally go to pawn-square -> 411 - adj -> kite-scallop -> ... (I still don't know most of the shape names )



Oh I see. Looks like I ended with 3,4 for some reason, and you guys ended with -3,4/

In that case I would do (0,-4)/(0,2)/(3,0)/ then kite-scallop.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2010)

Computer square 1 in 33.326 seconds.

PB on IRL square 1 is 34.xx


----------



## qqwref (May 11, 2010)

4:10.39 megaminx OH without table use.

I also got 2:47.65 megaminx OH with a table (inverted mousepad stabilized by a computer) but this made turning so much easier that I will definitely not count this.


EDIT: I started doing pyraminx and couldn't stop
number of times: 225/225
best time: 4.23
worst time: 17.57

best avg5: 6.07 (σ = 0.80) not sub6 D:
(7.70), (4.82), 6.98, 6.21, 5.02

best avg12: 6.80 (σ = 1.12) sub7 
5.99, (12.07), 7.48, (5.06), 6.96, 7.21, 5.92, 6.11, 6.59, 9.72, 5.84, 6.16

best avg100: 7.86 (σ = 1.75) sub8 
session avg: 8.21 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 8.24


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 11, 2010)

With CLL or 2-Look LL. Documenting which.

Session average: 6.04
1. (3.50[CLL.]) F R F' U2 F R' 
2. 4.38[CLL.] F2 U R2 U F U2 F' U2 R U' 
3. 6.77[2-Look.] R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 
4. 5.31[PLL Skip.] F U2 F' U' R2 U R' F2 U2 
5. 6.86[Bad CLL.] F' U2 R2 U F2 U R F' 
6. 6.43[2-Look.] R F' U' R F' R F' R' U2 
7. 4.03[CLL.] R F R' F U R U2 F' R' 
8. 6.91[2-Look.] R2 F2 U' F U' R U' F2 U 
9. 3.56[CLL.] U R2 F2 U R' F2 U F' U2 
10. 7.68[CLL.] R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U F' U' 
11. 6.15[CLL.] F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U 
12. 7.88[CLL.] R' F' U2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 R' 
13. 5.81[CLL.] R U F U' R2 U' R' U 
14. 8.40[2-Look with a Y-perm.] U2 R2 F U' R2 F' R U2 
15. 6.68[CLL, isn't failing this case once enough?] U2 R2 F2 R F2 U' R F R2 U' 
16. (9.80[CLL, newly learned case.]) R U F U' F R' U 
17. 6.80[2-Look.] R2 F U2 F2 U' F' R2 
18. 4.80[CLL.] F' R U2 R U R' U 
19. 6.81[CLL fail.] F R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F R2 
20. 4.78[CLLL. Yes. Same case as last.] F U R' U' R' F' U2 F2 R2 
21. 4.77[CLL.] U F U F2 R F' U2 R' 
22. 5.03[CLL. 3rd time in this AO5.] U2 R F R2 U' F2 U' R' U2 
23. 5.72[2-Look.] R' U F2 U R' U F' R F' 
24. 6.27[CLL. ] F' R2 F U2 F R2 U' F' R' U' 
25. 7.06[2-Look.] U R U' R U' R F2 U2


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I also got 2:47.65 megaminx OH with a table (inverted mousepad stabilized by a computer) but this made turning so much easier that I will definitely not count this.




Haha.


----------



## Neo63 (May 12, 2010)

MY FIRST SUB-10!!!!! 9.91 antisune+non auf PLL skip  Best PLL ever (other than LL skip)


----------



## qqwref (May 12, 2010)

3:35.53 minx OH, no table  First sub4, this gets easier each solve...


----------



## DaijoCube (May 12, 2010)

Man, I saw you on YouTube, you are FAST. At OH, you go nuclear dude. OH 5x5x5 as fast as my 2H 5x5x5 XD This is mad


----------



## PeterV (May 12, 2010)

3x3x3 AO12: 24.90. Not quite a PB (0.07 faster would've made it a PB), but a great average for me nonetheless. The accomplishment is that there were no sup-30 solves! No matter how I try, I always seem to end up with one in my average.

Statistics for 05-11-2010 21:17:13

Average: 24.90
Standard Deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 21.22
Worst Time: 29.45
Individual Times:
1.	24.39	B' R' B2 L2 R D' U' F D2 F2 L' R2 B U' L' F L' F2 D U' L2 U L R' U2
2.	22.89	L' R' F2 U L B2 F' R D B' L' D' U R' B2 U L F2 L R' B L R B L
3.	23.26	D' L D2 B U F2 L2 R2 U' F U B2 R2 B' F2 U' L R2 U' L B2 F' D' U' F
4.	29.17	B' F D2 L' U' L2 B2 U' B F' L2 D R2 F D' U2 L' F L R' D R2 B D2 U'
5.	26.27	F D' R2 F D' U' F' D2 B F' D' B' F2 U2 F D' U2 R2 U2 L2 D U B2 F2 D
6.	22.11	U' B D' L2 R B' L2 R' B' D' L2 R U L' R2 B' R B2 D2 L D' B' D2 R U2
7.	25.55	B' L R' D' B' L' F2 L2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 L' R B2 F2 U' B' U2 R' F2 L F U2
8.	28.58	D2 B2 F' R2 D U B2 U2 B F L2 F D U' F' L B U' B F2 D' U L2 B L2
9.	(29.45)	L D U' B D2 U' L2 R2 F L' B' L' R' U F' L' R D B F2 U2 R2 D2 L D2
10.	23.95	D U2 B' F' L' R' D2 U B2 U' L2 B' L2 U2 L R F L2 R B2 F' D' U2 R2 B'
11.	(21.22)	F2 D' L2 R' B2 F' L2 R' U' R' D U L R2 B F' D2 L2 U' B F D2 R' D' U
12.	22.86	B R' D2 B F' L D2 U' B' D' U' F' L R' D2 B U R2 U F L' R D B2 F2


----------



## Neo63 (May 12, 2010)

OHBLDITA Magic 20.34  me wants sub-20, but then again I only had enough patience to try like four times


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 12, 2010)

2x2 (stackmat)

avg12 - 5.53
5.43 5.30 5.25 5.43 5.21 (4.06) 5.02 5.84 6.61 6.58 4.58 (6.77)

avg5 - 5.16
5.25 (5.43) 5.21 (4.06) 5.02

LL is lubeless/not modded.
Previous PB's were w/ a spacebar and were ... avg12 - 6.06, avg5 - 5.52


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2010)

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 19.62
Best Time: 15.37
Worst Time: 22.76
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (7.1%)

1. 18.55 L' R2 F2 U2 F' R L B2 U2 R' U2 L' B U2 F' U F2 U2 R U2 F B' D U B2 
2. 20.16 D U' R D' B U' D F2 D' F' L' F2 U2 F' U' B' D2 R L U D' L2 U2 F' B 
3. 17.80 D2 B' D B R D' L' B R2 U2 B L' D2 B' D2 F D L' U' D' B' D2 F' R F 
4. 20.44 L D F2 D U' R2 B D R' U' L2 R U' R2 B2 R' F B L B2 U' L2 U' F R' 
5. (15.37) L2 U' L R B' U2 D B R D' R2 U' L2 U' L' F2 B2 U' D' L B2 D2 U R L 
6. 19.05 L' B' D F U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F R' D' L2 U' R' L' F R D R2 F 
7. (22.76) L F' B2 U2 F' R F' B D F' D L' B L B R' B2 R L2 U' D' B2 U R L 
8. 22.33 D' F U L B F R' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D' F' B' D' L2 U2 F B' D F2 B 
9. 20.00 R2 F' L' F' U2 R2 L' B D' U' R' B2 D' L R2 B F L U' B F2 D' B' L D 
10. 20.56 R' L2 D2 U' F B2 R2 B L' F' B2 D' R' F2 D' U2 F' B' U L' F2 R U' L D 
11. 20.03 U2 D2 R2 D' B' D' B D F D U2 L' F' B2 U2 B D' B2 U' D2 B' F L2 B2 L 
12. 17.30 D' B' L F L' U2 L F R' L2 F L2 F L B2 L' U B R' L U2 F2 D2 L D'

EDIT:

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 19.49
Best Time: 15.37
Worst Time: 22.76
Standard Deviation: 1.5 (7.9%)

1. (15.37) L2 U' L R B' U2 D B R D' R2 U' L2 U' L' F2 B2 U' D' L B2 D2 U R L 
2. 19.05 L' B' D F U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F R' D' L2 U' R' L' F R D R2 F 
3. (22.76) L F' B2 U2 F' R F' B D F' D L' B L B R' B2 R L2 U' D' B2 U R L 
4. 22.33 D' F U L B F R' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D' F' B' D' L2 U2 F B' D F2 B 
5. 20.00 R2 F' L' F' U2 R2 L' B D' U' R' B2 D' L R2 B F L U' B F2 D' B' L D 
6. 20.56 R' L2 D2 U' F B2 R2 B L' F' B2 D' R' F2 D' U2 F' B' U L' F2 R U' L D 
7. 20.03 U2 D2 R2 D' B' D' B D F D U2 L' F' B2 U2 B D' B2 U' D2 B' F L2 B2 L 
8. 17.30  D' B' L F L' U2 L F R' L2 F L2 F L B2 L' U B R' L U2 F2 D2 L D' 
9. 20.91 U2 L' B' D' R L D' R' D' B F2 D B R' B F L R2 D2 L B R2 L2 F U2 
10. 17.86 D F L' D2 B2 R U' R2 L' U2 L F2 D' R2 U L2 D' L' U L2 F' L B' R B2 
11. 19.51 L R' U2 D' B' D' F' B' D' L' R' B2 L2 U B F2 U' L B' D F' U2 F D2 B 
12. 17.37 F B2 D U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' D' R' F2 D2 L B2 D U' L' F' U2 D F' D' B' D2


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 12, 2010)

OH 3x3

avg12 - 37.42
38.68 (DNF) 38.15 32.50 39.15 39.08 41.25 45.00 38.31 (27.59) 29.03 33.03

avg5 - 33.45
38.31 (27.59) 29.03 33.03 (40.18)

Only skip was the 27. The 27 was 1.03 off of my lucky PB and the 29 was 0.73 off of my non-lucky PB. Very good improvements since my last times.


----------



## qqwref (May 12, 2010)

AMAZING OH average! I haven't sub-20'd before, first sub-20 average was 19.95 (in this session, earlier) but it just kept improving 

best avg12: 19.27 (σ = 1.46)
18.12, 19.90, (24.98), 19.07, (14.43[PLL skip]), 18.12, 20.46, 20.92, 16.25, 19.41, 21.48, 19.00

Also:
best avg5: 18.28 (σ = 1.72)
(14.43[PLL skip]), 18.12, 20.46, (20.92), 16.25

EDIT: Also:
best avg100: 20.86 (σ = 2.48) - first time getting sub21
14.90 single (nl - sune + U last layer)


----------



## Weston (May 12, 2010)

OH LS+LL
Session average: 8.47


Spoiler



1. 8.38 U F' U' F U F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F U2 F' U' F U' R U R' U2 F' U F R U R' U2
2. 9.40 U2 F' U' F U R U' R' F' U2 F U2 R U R' F' U2 F U2 R U' R' F' U' F U F' U F U F' U F
3. 7.48 R U' R' U F' U2 F R U R' F' U F U' F' U' F U2 F' U F U' F' U F R U R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F
4. 8.33 F' U F U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U' F U F' U F U F' U' F U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R'
5. (10.19) U2 F' U2 F U2 R U' R' F' U' F U F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R'
6. 9.97 F' U' F R U' R' U F' U' F R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U2 R'
7. 7.30 F' U F U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F R U2 R' U2 F' U' F U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F R U' R' U' R U' R'
8. (4.66) U F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U F U' R U' R' F' U2 F
9. 9.75 F' U2 F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U
10. 8.52 F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U F R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U R' F' U F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
11. 8.38 R U R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U' F R U R'
12. 7.16 U' F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F R U2 R'


First try ever. I can probably do faster.


----------



## ribonzz (May 12, 2010)

Well why do you put algorithms here??


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 12, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> Well why do you put algorithms here??



Wut?


----------



## Cuber3 (May 12, 2010)

Got a Pyraminx yesterday, and only learned a method (other than the luck method) yesterday:



Spoiler



stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.36
worst time: 43.50

current avg5: 16.57 (σ = 1.82)
best avg5: 15.02 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 16.53 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 16.24 (σ = 1.93)

current avg100: 18.95 (σ = 4.55)
best avg100: 18.95 (σ = 4.55)

session avg: 18.95 (σ = 4.55)
session mean: 19.09
Average of 100: 18.95
1. 22.25 U B U' R' B R U L' R' l b 
2. 27.13 R B' R B L U' R B l r u 
3. 20.39 U L R' B U' R' L' R' U' l r' u' 
4. 24.82 L U' R L U' L' B L' b u' 
5. 22.30 L R' L' B R' U' R' U l r b' 
6. 21.70 R' L' B' R L' R' U R' l r b 
7. 18.02 B R L R' B R L U' l' u 
8. 20.95 U R L' U' L' U R L R l' r u' 
9. 34.12+ L R U' B L' R' U' l' r' b 
10. 13.59 U' R U R B U B' l' r u' 
11. 19.99 U' R' B' L' B' R' B l r b' u' 
12. 10.49 U L' U B' U' B' R l' r b u' 
13. 27.37 L U' R' U R' L R' b' u' 
14. 12.27 R B U' L' R' U L' R' r' b 
15. 22.10 R L R L U L' R U L' l' r' u' 
16. 23.11 U L U L' B R' U' R L' l' r' b 
17. 28.99 B L' U B' L R U' B l' r b 
18. 19.52 B' R U L' B L' R' l' r' b' 
19. 20.55 U' R' L U' R' B' R' U' l r' b' u' 
20. 21.78 R' B R' U' R' B R L l r b u 
21. 18.14 U L U' L' B' R' U' B' l 
22. 16.02 U' L U L R' U' R' l' r b' u' 
23. 12.91 L B U' B' U' B L' B l' r b' u' 
24. 15.68 U' B' R' B R' L u 
25. 20.17 U' B' U' B' R U' R' L l' u 
26. (43.50) U L U R' U L R L l' b' u 
27. 13.38 U L' R B' U' L r b' 
28. 16.34 L' R' L U' L R' U l' b' u' 
29. 15.45 U R U' B' U' L l' r' b' u' 
30. 19.68 U R' U L' B' U R' U' R r u' 
31. 21.15 U B U' R' L B' L R' r' u 
32. 21.19 U' L' B U' B R' L R' r b 
33. 20.96 B U' B R U' R B U u' 
34. 19.92 L' B L R B L' U l r b' 
35. 19.86 U' L B' L R U' B R l r b 
36. 18.54 L' U' R B R U B' L' r b' u' 
37. 27.25 R U R' L' R' U R' B b u' 
38. 18.46 L' R B' R' U L' R U' l b 
39. 23.30 B L R U' B' L B' l' r u' 
40. 13.07 L' B' R' U' R' L b u' 
41. 31.22 R U' R U' B R U L' R' l r' 
42. 24.32 U B' U' R' U' B U' L' r b' u' 
43. 21.04 R' B R B' L R B' l' r b' 
44. (8.36) U L B' L' B R' B' l r b u 
45. 26.54 U' B R' U' B U L U l r 
46. 25.59 U L' R U' L R L l' r b u 
47. 13.98 U' L U' B R' B U' L l 
48. 16.57 B R U R L U' B' r u' 
49. 13.18 L' U' L' R' U B' U R l b u' 
50. 14.78 L' U R' U L' B R B U l' r' b' 
51. 26.72 U' B' U R' U' L' U B l' r' b u 
52. 20.99 U' L' R' B U' L U' B' l r' b' u' 
53. 17.19 L' U' R B' L U' L R' l 
54. 16.72 U' B' U' R L U' B' L' r b u 
55. 24.68 U R U B L' U' R U' L l' u' 
56. 19.77 R B U L' U B' L' l r' b u' 
57. 15.49 U' L B R' U B' L' r' b u 
58. 16.90 U' R' L R' U R' L B' r b' u 
59. 15.46 B' R B R L' U B' l' r' u' 
60. 22.41 U L' B' R' B' U L' l b' u' 
61. 26.51 U B U' B U' L' B R' l' r' u 
62. 14.70 B' R' U' B R U' L' U r 
63. 17.28 U R' L R' B U' L U l r 
64. 18.66 R L B' L' U' L' R l r' u 
65. 20.01 R' L R B' L U' L' l' r b 
66. 14.58 U' R' L' R' U' B R' U l' b 
67. 17.04 R L U B L R U' R b' 
68. 15.33 L' U R' U B U' L' R l b' 
69. 21.12 L' U' R B R' L' B U' l' r b u 
70. 14.59 U B' L U B U L U r' u 
71. 16.17 U B' L' R' U L R' B U l' r b' u' 
72. 12.80 U L' U R' L U' B' U' l' r' b u' 
73. 18.97 L' U' R B' L' U R L l r' b' u' 
74. 16.80 R' U' R' L' B U' B R' l b' 
75. 15.38 U R' L B' U L' R' U' L l u 
76. 13.47 U L R' B' U B R L' B l u' 
77. 22.13 U L U R L' R' L' B' L r b u 
78. 21.74 L U B' U L' B L' R' r b 
79. 14.23 U' B' L' B L' B R' B' l' b' u' 
80. 19.38 U' L' R' U' L U' R' U' l' r' u 
81. 19.88 U B U' L U' R B L r' b u' 
82. 15.61 U L U R L' B L' R' l r u 
83. 21.12 U R' U' R' B' U R' L l' r' b' u 
84. 16.41 R L R' U' L' B' R U' l b u 
85. 17.91 U R L' B' L U L U B l' b' 
86. 11.37 U' R' B' L R B' U L b u' 
87. 23.26 U L' B' R L R' B L l 
88. 15.06 L B' U L' B U' L B' l r b 
89. 13.32 U B L U' B' U R' L B' l' r b 
90. 18.57 U' B' U' L U R U B' l' r' b' 
91. 16.68 L U' L' R U L' U R' l' r' b u' 
92. 12.76 U' R L' U B U' R' B' L' b u 
93. 17.16 B' R L' B' R' L' B R' l' r' 
94. 17.41 B' U L U' B' U' R L' l' r b' 
95. 21.44 U' R L' U L' R' U' B' R' l r b 
96. 13.99 U' B' U B U B' U' B' L' l' b' u 
97. 19.70 U R' U B R' U L' R' l' b' 
98. 17.87 U' L B L R B' R' B l r' 
99. 17.83 U L R U' R' L R l' r' u' 
100. 12.56 R B' U L B' l' u


YAY


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 12, 2010)

Check it out =D

Average of 12: 10.49
1. 9.24 D' B2 R2 L2 B U' F D U F' U L' F2 B' L' F' B2 U2 D2 R B' F L R B'
2. 10.59 F2 L2 R' D R2 U' L' D B2 F' L F U2 R L' U' B2 L2 F B R2 L B' D2 B'
3. 10.39 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 F' R L D2 U2 L' R' D U' L B2 F2 U D B2 U' B L' B' D2
4. (9.02) F D2 R2 U2 L' D2 F U' B F R' F2 L' D B' F2 L F' B2 D' U' R' F2 B' R
5. 11.35 D F L2 U D B F R2 L F' D' U2 F' U L2 F' D R L' F2 R2 L B2 R U'
6. 12.05 L2 F2 B2 L D' B2 U' L' R' U2 B D2 R' U' B2 L2 R' U2 F U2 F L D' B2 L'
7. 11.10 U' L' B R' B' D' F2 R2 F' R' U2 F B2 U' D' R L' U L' B' D' R' F2 B2 D'
8. 10.76 R2 L B' U B2 D2 U L' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 D L2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 F L' U' L2 D
9. (14.44) D2 U2 B2 F' L F2 B2 R D U' B' D U B' R B D2 U' F2 L' F2 B2 D R' D'
10. 9.92 F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U' D' F' D' L2 U' B R2 L2 U B' F' D' B' L' F L2 R F' D
11. 10.32 F B' U2 D2 B' F' R2 F2 D2 R' L2 D R2 U D' R' U L R' B F' D2 F' L2 R2
12. 9.15 D2 L U2 B2 U D2 F D2 F B' U2 R2 B2 L' U L' U2 F2 U F2 D' R U' B' D2


----------



## qqwref (May 12, 2010)

Nice job Cornelius, I think you could sub10 quite soon  Just gotta cut out those 11+ solves.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 12, 2010)

Slow down Cornelius :O


----------



## Raffael (May 12, 2010)

3x3 session today

single: 13.77
avg5: 16.50
avg12: 17.12
avg50: 18.20
avg100: 18.74


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 12, 2010)

Finished learning 2 - look OLL/PLL a couple of days ago...
Some of my times this morning :

00:55.55	
01:19.73	
01:12.69	
01:03.30	

time for loads of practice...!!!
Darn you Dan Brown...your method is slowing me down 
After my finals and when I get my F II I will probably drop my times, I dont have much time for practice at the moment plus when I do practice, I use a Rubik's storebought....(COME ON POPBUYING !!!!)


----------



## cubedude7 (May 12, 2010)

7x7 6:24.36, yes!! 
Thought it would be sub-6, hmmm. Next time sub-6!


----------



## Toad (May 12, 2010)

After no OH solves for ages my 4th solve was a new PB single:

24.92 Non lucky (well U perm)

Previous PB was was 26.3x

Still waiting for that sub30 ave12...


----------



## Shortey (May 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> After no OH solves for ages my 4th solve was a new PB single:
> 
> *24.92* Non lucky (well U perm)
> 
> ...



Um...


----------



## DavidWoner (May 12, 2010)

All NL

Average of 12: 19.35
1. 17.16 R' B2 D2 L2 F' R F2 R' L2 D2 L' D R2 B' U2 F U2 L R' D L' D L' R F
2. (15.16) R' D2 L' B' R U' F2 B R2 F2 R' U' R B R' D' F2 U' L' U' D L D' U L
3. 21.77 B2 R B U B U' L R' D2 U' B F' L2 U2 F L' F D2 F R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R
4. 20.59 F U D' B2 R2 L B' U2 L2 B2 F U D2 F' L2 B L' U L2 B U F' R' U' R
5. 18.61 F R2 B' F2 L B2 R2 B' R B2 L2 F D2 U2 R D2 R F R U L2 U' B' D2 U'
6. 19.35 R L2 F2 B L F2 D L2 U D R F B' D2 L' U L' D F2 B2 D2 B U R2 U'
7. (22.77) L2 F' L D2 R' D L U' L' U2 D' L2 B R' D' F2 B' U B' U' F2 L' F R' U
8. 19.93 F L2 U F' U' L' F B U D' L R F2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R B2 D F L U' L
9. 18.43 L F' L' B2 D2 B D F' R' F U L2 F2 U B R D' L F2 R B2 R' U2 D B2
10. 16.55 R' F B2 L' U2 D' B' L' B' F' L2 D F2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 B U2 D2 B2 D F L'
11. 20.43 U D' B' D' L' B' L' U R F L2 R2 B' D2 F' D' R L' D R U D2 L' R D2
12. 20.70 R' U2 D2 L2 F2 D L R' U2 L2 R B' F R D F D' U' R' U B' L2 B2 F' D


----------



## Toad (May 12, 2010)

Morten said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > After no OH solves for ages my 4th solve was a new PB single:
> ...



Lol thanks it was 26.3x lol, dunno why I typed that :S


----------



## Nagano3193 (May 12, 2010)

its not my accomplishment but Oskar van Deventer Finally had a Puzzle mass produced by Mefferts. the only difference is Oskar calls it the caution Cube and Mefferts calls it the gear cube 

here is a link to the puzzle http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=331

Oskar van Deventer's Youtube channel- http://www.youtube.com/user/OskarPuzzle

Video of Oskar demonstrating the gear cube- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVb9NExsA8


----------



## joey (May 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> All NL
> 
> Average of 12: 19.35



I think you meant "All L"


----------



## Toad (May 12, 2010)

joey said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > All NL
> ...



This ^


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2010)

Wow. I need more CMLL.



Spoiler



best avg5: 18.25 | best: 17.30 | worst: 20.91 | std: 5.0% 
best avg12: 19.49 | best: 15.37 | worst: 22.76 | std: 7.9% 
best avg50: 19.99 | best: 15.37 | worst: 22.76 | std: 7.4%





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 5: 18.25
Best Time: 17.30
Worst Time: 20.91
Standard Deviation: 0.9 (5.0%)

1. (17.30) D' B' L F L' U2 L F R' L2 F L2 F L B2 L' U B R' L U2 F2 D2 L D' 
2. (20.91) U2 L' B' D' R L D' R' D' B F2 D B R' B F L R2 D2 L B R2 L2 F U2 
3. 17.86 D F L' D2 B2 R U' R2 L' U2 L F2 D' R2 U L2 D' L' U L2 F' L B' R B2 
4. 19.51 L R' U2 D' B' D' F' B' D' L' R' B2 L2 U B F2 U' L B' D F' U2 F D2 B 
5. 17.37 F B2 D U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' D' R' F2 D2 L B2 D U' L' F' U2 D F' D' B' D2





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 19.49
Best Time: 15.37
Worst Time: 22.76
Standard Deviation: 1.5 (7.9%)

1. (15.37) L2 U' L R B' U2 D B R D' R2 U' L2 U' L' F2 B2 U' D' L B2 D2 U R L 
2. 19.05 L' B' D F U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F R' D' L2 U' R' L' F R D R2 F 
3. (22.76) L F' B2 U2 F' R F' B D F' D L' B L B R' B2 R L2 U' D' B2 U R L 
4. 22.33 D' F U L B F R' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D' F' B' D' L2 U2 F B' D F2 B 
5. 20.00 R2 F' L' F' U2 R2 L' B D' U' R' B2 D' L R2 B F L U' B F2 D' B' L D 
6. 20.56 R' L2 D2 U' F B2 R2 B L' F' B2 D' R' F2 D' U2 F' B' U L' F2 R U' L D 
7. 20.03 U2 D2 R2 D' B' D' B D F D U2 L' F' B2 U2 B D' B2 U' D2 B' F L2 B2 L 
8. 17.30 D' B' L F L' U2 L F R' L2 F L2 F L B2 L' U B R' L U2 F2 D2 L D' 
9. 20.91 U2 L' B' D' R L D' R' D' B F2 D B R' B F L R2 D2 L B R2 L2 F U2 
10. 17.86 D F L' D2 B2 R U' R2 L' U2 L F2 D' R2 U L2 D' L' U L2 F' L B' R B2 
11. 19.51 L R' U2 D' B' D' F' B' D' L' R' B2 L2 U B F2 U' L B' D F' U2 F D2 B 
12. 17.37 F B2 D U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' D' R' F2 D2 L B2 D U' L' F' U2 D F' D' B' D2





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 50: 19.99
Best Time: 15.37
Worst Time: 22.76
Standard Deviation: 1.5 (7.4%)

1. 20.19 B2 D' U2 R D' U' B2 R2 D2 F U2 L' R B2 L2 R' B2 U' B L R B F' L2 D 
2. 18.55 L' R2 F2 U2 F' R L B2 U2 R' U2 L' B U2 F' U F2 U2 R U2 F B' D U B2 
3. 20.16 D U' R D' B U' D F2 D' F' L' F2 U2 F' U' B' D2 R L U D' L2 U2 F' B 
4. 17.80 D2 B' D B R D' L' B R2 U2 B L' D2 B' D2 F D L' U' D' B' D2 F' R F 
5. 20.44 L D F2 D U' R2 B D R' U' L2 R U' R2 B2 R' F B L B2 U' L2 U' F R' 
6. (15.37) L2 U' L R B' U2 D B R D' R2 U' L2 U' L' F2 B2 U' D' L B2 D2 U R L 
7. 19.05 L' B' D F U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F R' D' L2 U' R' L' F R D R2 F 
8. (22.76) L F' B2 U2 F' R F' B D F' D L' B L B R' B2 R L2 U' D' B2 U R L 
9. 22.33 D' F U L B F R' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D' F' B' D' L2 U2 F B' D F2 B 
10. 20.00 R2 F' L' F' U2 R2 L' B D' U' R' B2 D' L R2 B F L U' B F2 D' B' L D 
11. 20.56 R' L2 D2 U' F B2 R2 B L' F' B2 D' R' F2 D' U2 F' B' U L' F2 R U' L D 
12. 20.03 U2 D2 R2 D' B' D' B D F D U2 L' F' B2 U2 B D' B2 U' D2 B' F L2 B2 L 
13. 17.30 D' B' L F L' U2 L F R' L2 F L2 F L B2 L' U B R' L U2 F2 D2 L D' 
14. 20.91 U2 L' B' D' R L D' R' D' B F2 D B R' B F L R2 D2 L B R2 L2 F U2 
15. 17.86 D F L' D2 B2 R U' R2 L' U2 L F2 D' R2 U L2 D' L' U L2 F' L B' R B2 
16. 19.51 L R' U2 D' B' D' F' B' D' L' R' B2 L2 U B F2 U' L B' D F' U2 F D2 B 
17. 17.37 F B2 D U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' D' R' F2 D2 L B2 D U' L' F' U2 D F' D' B' D2 
18. 19.94 R U F2 D R2 F R' B2 R U' R' D' B' D U2 R2 B2 U D' L2 D U' L F2 U2 
19. 21.04 L' U L D' L2 B2 R' L' D B' F2 U' B R' B' F D' R' L2 B' R2 L2 U' B L' 
20. 22.22 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 B R' F2 L2 F2 B D B F2 R F' R' L' D' L F2 L F B2 R 
21. 22.02 R U2 D' B D' U L2 R U2 F2 R' L' B' R' F' L R' F' L F2 R2 D R' D L2 
22. 18.58 B2 F R' U R2 L B F U2 D2 L B' F L2 D L U' R2 D2 U F R L' D' F 
23. 21.64 U D B R2 F U2 B' F2 R2 F' B L U' L F' U L F2 B' L B2 F L' R2 D2 
24. 22.63 B U D R' L2 D2 F' R2 F' R' F B2 R2 D' B' L R' B L' U B2 R' B2 U' B 
25. 20.25 F2 B' U L' F2 U2 B2 R2 U F' R' D2 R' D U2 R' U' B D L B2 L2 F U' L 
26. 18.58 U2 R2 U2 B L' B2 U2 F R U L F2 B D F2 U F2 R2 L U2 R' L2 F L2 R2 
27. 17.72 F' D2 L R D2 L' B2 R2 B U' F2 U' R' B' U B' L2 R U' D F2 D' L B' L2 
28. 20.38 L R' D U' B' R B2 F D' R' D2 U R U R2 L' B F' D2 R2 D' U' L' U' D 
29. 20.36 B' R' F' D2 U2 L' B' F' U' D F D' L2 D' R' U F2 B R2 L' U' B D2 F U2 
30. 17.23 R L' F' D2 L' B' L' U2 D2 F' B' L D2 F2 U2 F2 D L' R U B' L U2 F' U' 
31. 22.15 D' U' F' U' B2 L2 U' B' R2 L2 B U2 L' D L R2 F R2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 
32. 21.20 R2 L' D' F2 U L B R B D2 U2 L R2 D F R' F2 U L2 U' R D' B2 R U' 
33. 21.65 L' F2 U F2 R' U L' D' F' R' U F2 R2 L2 D U R L U B U2 F2 U L R2 
34. 17.86 D' B F2 L R D B D R' L2 F' U R' B' R' U L' D R' B D' L' B' U' B 
35. 21.56 F2 D' R2 U L U B' F D' L U' L2 F B L' U F' D2 B F D R' B' L2 R' 
36. 19.25 R' L B2 L2 F B2 L F' R2 F2 L F L2 D' U2 R F U R' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 
37. 20.15 F2 D' R F D2 F' L2 R' U2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L' B2 L' B F' L U2 B R2 L2 U2 
38. 22.68 B2 F D2 B F' U' D F2 U F' R' F2 R2 U' D F2 L' F' R' D R D' B2 R' F2 
39. 20.16 B L F' D2 B' F D2 F U' L R' F2 L' B U R2 L F U' R2 U2 L2 F2 B' D2 
40. 21.09 U L' U2 B' L2 B D U' F2 B' L U' B' L D2 L' F' B2 L2 B' L D' U' L R' 
41. 18.61 U D2 F L' U2 L U2 B' L2 D L' U' R L' D2 R' U L2 B2 L' U2 D2 R' L2 D2 
42. 20.83 L2 R' U' D' R' U2 L2 U D2 L' B2 R2 F B' L' D' R2 B' U2 D' F' D' F' D2 F2 
43. 21.91 U2 F2 L' D2 U' R2 B' D2 F2 L' U F2 L' U2 B2 R2 U B' R' F' R B2 F' L2 U2 
44. 18.24 U' L' D2 B L' B L' F' U D R D B2 R L' F2 L U2 L U L2 B2 L' R B 
45. 19.39 U2 L2 D2 R F L2 F' B' D2 R' D B' L' D' L R' U2 B F' R L2 D2 R' D2 F 
46. 19.62 L R' F' U2 F D U' L' R2 U2 D2 R' U2 R' B R' B2 F2 U2 B U B U' L2 R2 
47. 19.72 F' U L' B' D U F L2 F U' F' R F B' L R' U' F2 U F' R2 U2 B L' B 
48. 19.80 L' B2 L B' L B2 D B' L' R' U' F' D' L R' B U' F D2 L U2 R U R' U' 
49. 19.06 L D2 R' L2 F U' R' B' R D' L' U' D R' L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' L' D L D 
50. 19.82 D L D' R F' U2 F2 B2 R' F D2 F' U' D' B2 D2 U2 L2 R F' U D' R' B L2


----------



## cincyaviation (May 13, 2010)

2x2 avg of 75, i guess this is pb because i've never done one before


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 75/75
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5.82
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 3.06
Worst Time: 12.45
Individual Times:
1.	6.86	U F2 R2 U F U' R U2 R2
2.	5.76	R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F R2 U2
3.	3.76	F2 U F2 U' F R2 U2 F' R
4.	5.17	F U R2 F' U R2 F R' F' U'
5.	6.41	F R2 U2 F' U F' R2 U R2
6.	5.26	R U F R' U2 F2 R' F R'
7.	10.86	R' U F2 U' F U2 R2 U'
8.	6.75	U' F2 R' U R2 U' R' F R2
9.	4.61	R2 F' R' F U2 F' R2 F U
10.	5.64	U F' R2 U R' U2 F R2 F2
11.	5.70	F2 R' U F2 R' U F U
12.	3.06	R2 U' F2 R F U' R2
13.	4.70	F R2 F' R' F U2 F' R'
14.	4.59	U2 R U2 R' F U' R F2 U
15.	5.26	F2 U2 R' U' F U2 R2 U' R' U'
16.	7.58	R' U2 F U2 F' U R' U R' U'
17.	5.45	R' U2 R' F' U2 R U
18.	8.58	F' R U2 R U' R U' F2 U'
19.	5.72	R2 F' U' F2 U' F U' F2 R' U2
20.	5.74	U F R U' R2 F' U R' U2
21.	5.91	R2 F U F2 R' U F' R' U2
22.	3.50	U2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 R'
23.	4.81	U2 R U' R U F2 R' U F
24.	6.67	U F2 U R2 F' U F R2
25.	5.34	F2 U2 R' U' F U' R' U R'
26.	5.70	U' F' R U F' R U' R2
27.	4.31	F R F' R U F2 U F2 U2
28.	4.64 U2 R U2 F' U F' R U R U'
29.	9.97	F U' F' U2 R U' F U' F' U'
30.	5.58	F R F' R U' R2 U R2 U
31.	6.95	U2 R U R2 F' U' R2 U' F'
32.	6.58	U' R F' U R2 F R' U R2 U
33.	3.66	U2 R2 U F2 U R F2 U' F'
34.	4.28	F' R2 F R2 F U' R2 U' R
35.	8.27	U' F U F R' U R2 F'
36.	5.67	F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U R U'
37.	6.09	R U R2 U' F R' U F2 R2
38.	5.55	U2 F2 U' R F2 R F U
39.	4.08	R U R' U2 R2 F U' R' U'
40.	4.72	R' F2 R' F R U2 F' U' F'
41.	5.09	U2 R F' R2 F' R' U2 F R
42.	4.52	U' R U' R U' F' U F' R U2
43.	5.05	U' F2 R F U2 R' F R2 U2
44.	6.97	R F R' U R F' U F U'
45.	7.12	R F' U' F' U2 F' R U' F'
46.	6.50	F2 U2 R' F R2 U' F U R'
47.	5.92	R F' R2 F U' R2 F U F2 U'
48.	5.62	U2 F R F2 U' F' R2 U R
49.	3.25	R' F2 R U' R2 U F2 R'
50.	4.41	R' F R' U2 R2 F U' R2 U2
51.	5.28	F2 U2 R' U' R U R'
52.	5.72	F2 U F' R2 U R' U' F'
53.	6.34	F U F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U2
54.	6.45	R' U2 R' F' U2 F R2 F R
55.	5.56	U R2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 R'
56.	11.17	R U R2 F' R F R U2 F' U'
57.	4.34	F' U2 F U F' U F2 R' U'
58.	7.55	U F' U R' F' R2 F U2 R U'
59.	6.03	U F R2 U' R F R' U' R
60.	4.97	R' U F' R' F' R U2 F' R'
61.	8.09	F2 R F2 U' F' R F2 R U
62.	3.41	U' F R U' F' R' U' F2 U
63.	12.45	U2 F' U R' F2 U F' R' U
64.	4.84	F R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F' R'
65.	3.75	U' R2 F' R U' R U' F R U2
66.	5.56	F2 U' F2 U' F U2 R2 F2
67.	6.86	F R U2 F' R' U2 R' U R2 U
68.	4.78	F' U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2
69.	4.78	U2 R' U F U' F' U F' U
70.	4.52	U2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 U F'
71.	6.16	F2 R U2 R' F2 R' F2 U R U2
72.	5.48	R U' R' U2 F U' F U F
73.	4.94	R' U R' F2 U F2 R' F U'
74.	7.66	F2 U2 F U' R F2 R F2 R U'
75.	5.36	R F2 U F U2 F R2 U' R2


----------



## DavidWoner (May 13, 2010)

Hmm I thought I'd posted this already. Guess not.

Average of 12: 12.82
1. (6.70) /'(0,6)/(0,9)/'(1,8)/'(6,6)/'(0,6)/'(10,0)/'(10,8)/(6,2)/(6,10)/(10,4)/'(9,6)/'(9,2)/'(0,8)/'(2,0)/(4,9)/'(9,0)/(8,4)/'(6,6)/'(6,10)/
2. 14.66 /'(0,6)/'(9,3)/(9,1)/(5,6)/'(5,6)/(0,2)/(5,11)/(6,7)/'(2,5)/'(10,8)/(0,2)/(10,10)/'(2,0)/'(2,5)/'(4,0)/'(2,1)/(1,0)/(4,6)/'(4,5)/'
3. 10.13 /'(0,6)/(9,0)/'(3,3)/(0,3)/(3,0)/'(2,9)/'(9,1)/(6,11)/'(1,4)/'(6,0)/(3,6)/'(8,0)/(0,6)/(4,8)/'(10,11)/(6,4)/'(8,4)/'(2,0)/'(0,10)/'(4,4)
4. 10.53 /(9,6)/(8,9)/'(3,10)/(0,4)/'(10,2)/(2,10)/'(0,9)/(3,0)/'(8,9)/(5,0)/(9,9)/'(1,3)/(9,0)/'(2,4)/'(3,10)/(5,4)/(0,2)/'(8,10)/(4,2)/(6,0)
5. 13.80 (0,5)/'(9,9)/'(3,6)/(4,1)/(11,11)/(10,6)/'(9,0)/'(0,3)/'(6,0)/'(9,3)/'(10,6)/(10,0)/'(8,7)/(4,6)/'(6,8)/'(10,8)/(1,6)/'(6,0)/'(0,1)/'(4,5)
6. (16.58) (6,0)/(3,0)/'(3,6)/'(8,4)/'(6,6)/'(8,7)/(7,8)/(6,6)/'(0,2)/(9,7)/(9,7)/'(2,11)/'(4,6)/'(3,3)/'(1,0)/(5,6)/(7,4)/(10,6)/'(0,8)/(6,0)
7. 12.84 /'(6,9)/(6,0)/(10,3)/'(8,11)/(7,3)/'(6,9)/'(4,9)/'(0,6)/'(5,11)/'(6,9)/'(4,3)/(5,3)/'(4,9)/(3,0)/'(0,9)/(6,10)/'(6,5)/(6,7)/(9,0)/
8. 12.92 /(0,9)/'(6,0)/'(6,3)/'(9,9)/(9,0)/'(9,0)/'(9,6)/'(6,6)/'(6,6)/'(0,6)/'(6,3)/(0,9)/(3,8)/'(7,7)/(0,2)/(6,3)/'(6,9)/'(0,4)/'(2,6)/
9. 14.36 (9,6)/'(9,0)/'(9,5)/'(7,10)/(11,8)/(0,10)/(0,4)/(6,8)/(8,4)/'(0,2)/'(2,6)/'(4,0)/'(6,0)/(6,5)/'(10,4)/(8,11)/'(0,6)/(10,10)
10. 9.83 /(9,9)/'(4,6)/'(5,6)/'(0,6)/(10,3)/(2,4)/(4,4)/'(4,0)/(0,2)/'(2,7)/(1,6)/(1,0)/(8,8)/'(2,0)/'(2,0)/'(10,8)/'(4,8)/(6,0)/'(0,2)/(4,0)
11. 15.05 (10,3)/(5,11)/'(3,7)/(9,3)/'(3,0)/'(9,8)/(4,1)/'(2,5)/'(4,9)/'(6,9)/(6,0)/'(6,3)/'(6,3)/'(4,0)/'(11,9)/(0,3)/'(0,9)/'(6,11)/'(10,1)/(2,3)
12. 14.09 /'(0,9)/'(10,9)/(3,8)/(6,3)/'(8,11)/(4,0)/(0,6)/(1,2)/'(2,1)/(10,8)/'(6,2)/'(10,2)/(8,10)/'(6,4)/'(8,9)/'(4,6)/(6,2)/(0,5)/'(9,0)

first 5 are 11.48 avg5


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2010)

dude wut. 

What's up with the funny scrambles?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 13, 2010)

Computer...


----------



## Cuber3 (May 13, 2010)

Cuber3 said:


> Got a Pyraminx yesterday, and only learned a method (other than the luck method) yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.30
worst time: 39.87

current avg5: 15.44 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 10.23 (σ = 1.54)

current avg12: 15.68 (σ = 3.33)
best avg12: 12.64 (σ = 2.74)

current avg100: 14.86 (σ = 3.44)
best avg100: 14.86 (σ = 3.44)

session avg: 14.86 (σ = 3.44)
session mean: 15.04



Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.86
1. 11.09 B' L' U L' B' R L' U r' b u'
2. 8.07 U' L U' L' U' L' R' L'
3. 11.53 R L R' B L' U' B R' U l b u'
4. (7.30) L R' L' R' B' U B' l' r' b'
5. 16.83 U' L R' L B' R B U r b
6. 12.13 B' R' B L' R L' B' l r u
7. 18.03 L' R' B' L' U B U L' l' r' b u
8. 11.61 U' R' B' L' U' R U' r' b u
9. 13.60 U L' B U' R' L B l b
10. 11.45 U' L U L' U L' R U L l' r' b
11. 12.05 R' U L U' B R L' B r b'
12. 21.99 R' B' R' B' R' B' R l r b u'
13. 18.73 U L' U' B U' R L' B' U l b'
14. 12.83 U' R U' R U R' U l' r'
15. 14.33 L' B R' U B' R' U l' u
16. 15.73 L B' R' B L R' B l r' b'
17. 17.33 R U' L B R' U B' R l b'
18. 12.97 U R B U' L R' B' l r' b' u
19. 19.09 L' B' L' R U' L B U l r b u'
20. 9.12 R' B' R B' L R B' L l' r' b u
21. 11.10 U' L U' B' R' U R' l' r'
22. 16.03 L' R' B U B R r' u'
23. 10.63 B L R' B U' R' B l r u'
24. 13.88 U B' R' B R' U r u
25. 14.24 L' U' R B R' L' B' U l' r' b u'
26. 11.93 U' L R U L' R' L R r
27. 18.42 U R L' B' R' B' U l' r b' u'
28. 10.62 B' L' B' U B' L' U l b u'
29. 12.29 B' L' U R U B r b
30. 13.77 U' L' U L' B R' B' U l' b u
31. 19.02 U B L' R L' B L U' l' u
32. 11.97 U' B' L' U L' B L' R r b u
33. 9.93 U B L' B' R L R' U' B r u'
34. 12.02 B R U' B U R' L U l'
35. 12.37 R' U' L' R' U R U L' r' b
36. 14.88 R B' U R' U' R L l r' b' u'
37. 15.16 U B L U L' R U' L l' r' b u'
38. 16.35 U L' B U' B' R L' R' B r b'
39. 15.36 L R U' B U r' b' u'
40. 13.37 U' L' R L' R L' l' r b u
41. 18.54 U' L' U R L' B' L' B l r' b' u'
42. 16.92+ R B L R L B' U' r b'
43. 19.73 U' B R' L' U R' U' R' U' l r u
44. 13.25 U B' L' R U' L' B R' L b' u'
45. (39.87) L' U B' R L' B' U' B' l' r' b' u'
46. 15.14 R U B U L' U' R' B' l r u
47. 11.33 B U R' B' L' R' B l r
48. 12.89 L U' L R L' B' R L l' r b u
49. 13.45 L B' L R' B' L' R' U u
50. 16.35 R L' U B R U' R U' l' r b' u
51. 14.52 L' U R' U L U L r' b' u
52. 11.57 B' R U R B R U R' l r' b' u
53. 14.96 L B' L' R L' B' U R' B l' r b u
54. 11.58 U' B' L' U' L R' L R' l' r u
55. 13.77 L' B R U L' B U' R l r b' u
56. 9.62 L U L' B U' R' B L' R l' b u'
57. 16.79 U L' U L' R U' L R' l' b' u
58. 9.39 R B' U' B' L' U' L l' r'
59. 14.96 L' U' R' U' L U R' l b u'
60. 20.34 R' U L' B' U B' R' l' u
61. 15.44 U' B R U R' U' L' B' l' r' b' u'
62. 14.28 B L R' B R' B U l b' u'
63. 20.93 R B U' R' L U' B L' U' l' r b u'
64. 16.76+ R' L' U B U B' L' R l b'
65. 15.88 L B' U' L' U R B' L l r b' u
66. 28.37 R' L' U' B R L' R' l' b
67. 11.69 U' B' L U L' B' U R' l'
68. 17.83 R L' B U R' L B L r u
69. 12.33 U' L' B' U L B' U L' U l' r' b' u
70. 16.67 U L R' U R' L U R L l r'
71. 14.21 U' L' R B' L R' B' U r u'
72. 18.77 L' U' B R' U B' R L' r'
73. 13.93 U' L' R U L B R' L' B' l r b u'
74. 10.78 L' B' R' U' B R' B' U' l' r' b' u'
75. 13.65 L' B' R' B L r b u
76. 17.49 L U B U' R' U' B b' u
77. 17.83 U' L' B R L' U' B' L B l' r' u
78. 12.93 L R U R U' R U b u'
79. 17.59 U R L B' R' U L' R L b u'
80. 16.47 U B L' B' R' L' B' l' r'
81. 17.43 L B' R' B' R U' B' R L' r u
82. 18.32 L' B' R L R L R' U l' r' b' u'
83. 11.37 U L R' L' U' R B' R l r' b u'
84. 19.06 B L R B' L U' L l r' u
85. 13.69 L R B' L R L' B' U' l' r b u'
86. 16.92 U L' B' R L R' U' B U r' b u'
87. 15.88 U' L' U L' R B R U l' r' u'
88. 16.00 U' B R' U' R L' U B u'
89. 19.78 L B' R' L' U' B' R l' r' u
90. 8.60 U B R B' U R' L' l' r u'
91. 16.27 U R L' U L' B U l r b u'
92. 21.53 U B R' B' R' U' B' U' l r' b
93. 9.27 U R' L R U' L' U B' l' r' u'
94. 18.23 L' R L' U L' R' U' B' l r' u
95. 13.57 U' B' R' L B' R L' R L' r b' u'
96. 20.96 L' R U B' L' R L l r b u
97. 15.00 L' R' L' U' B R' L' U b u
98. 16.84 U L' R' B' L U R r' b' u
99. 12.37 U R' L' R' L R' B L' r' u
100. 14.49 B' L U' R' U' R' L U l' b' u'


I think I just found my new favorite puzzle.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 13, 2010)

I just got a megaminx that actually doesn't suck.
I mess up a lot.

Single - 3:41.91
avg5 - 4:00.06
avg12 - 4:15.77

EDIT:
Single - 3:24.15
avg5 - 3:38.20
avg12 - 3:48.13


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2010)

Pyraminx improvement

best avg5: 5.31 (σ = 0.91) - sub-NAR 
(3.97), (6.75), 6.29, 5.54, 4.09

best avg12: 6.24 (σ = 1.17) - crazy
6.36, 5.72, (9.05), 8.00, 4.81, 7.56, 7.27, (3.97), 6.75, 6.29, 5.54, 4.09

best avg100: 7.41 (σ = 1.77) - sub 7.5


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 13, 2010)

4x4
Single - 1:09.29
avg5 - 1:21.59
avg12 - 1:26.46

5x5
avg12 - 2:47.xx


----------



## mr. giggums (May 13, 2010)

New pb for 3x3 of 29.54 Finally sub 30 . Also non-lucky.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 14, 2010)

PLL time attack: 48.34 (beat old time by .04)


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 14, 2010)

Getting more consistant.



Spoiler



best avg5: 18.43 | best: 16.35 | worst: 21.16 | std: 2.2% 
best avg12: 19.83 | best: 15.63 | worst: 24.16 | std: 10.4% 
best avg50: 20.70 | best: 15.63 | worst: 25.83 | std: 10.4% 
best avg100: 21.16 | best: 15.63 | worst: 26.66 | std: 10.1%





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 5: 18.43
Best Time: 16.35
Worst Time: 21.16
Standard Deviation: 0.4 (2.2%)

1. (21.16) U2 B2 U' D R2 D' B U R' L U2 L U2 D' L' F R B' R2 L D U' L' R F' 
2. 18.89 F D' F D2 L U R2 F2 D L D' R2 F2 B2 U F R2 L' F2 U2 D' R2 B' D' L 
3. 18.50 D R2 F2 R B2 D2 L B L R' F L' F' L' U2 R' F' B' D L' B' L U' L2 F2 
4. (16.35) D2 B2 F2 R D U B' L2 F L U2 B' F' D2 F L' D R' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F' 
5. 17.91 F' R' L B' D R2 F' B' U B F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L D' L' R' D' R U D L'





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 19.83
Best Time: 15.63
Worst Time: 24.16
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (10.4%)

1. 21.77 D' U2 F R' D2 R D' F2 B L2 B U2 L' F L' B' F' D2 L2 R' U2 L' B R L2 
2. 23.33 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B U D' L B' L' B2 D' F' L D2 U2 L' R2 D F U' 
3. (15.63) F U B F L' U2 R L U F' D2 B2 F2 U2 B F' D B' U2 L B2 F2 L F2 L2 
4. 21.86 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B' L B D' U2 R' U R U L2 B' F' U' D' L' R' F2 
5. (24.16) D B2 U2 D' R' D' R F B D' L R' D F2 B R2 B U2 F B' R B D U R2 
6. 18.42 U2 L' D U2 R L' F' R' F U F R B' U B' D B2 L' R U2 B' U' R' D' U 
7. 21.16 U2 B2 U' D R2 D' B U R' L U2 L U2 D' L' F R B' R2 L D U' L' R F' 
8. 18.89 F D' F D2 L U R2 F2 D L D' R2 F2 B2 U F R2 L' F2 U2 D' R2 B' D' L 
9. 18.50 D R2 F2 R B2 D2 L B L R' F L' F' L' U2 R' F' B' D L' B' L U' L2 F2 
10. 16.35 D2 B2 F2 R D U B' L2 F L U2 B' F' D2 F L' D R' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F' 
11. 17.91 F' R' L B' D R2 F' B' U B F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L D' L' R' D' R U D L' 
12. 20.14 F U R2 U' F2 D R' F' L' R F R' D' R U2 B' U2 B2 L' F' U2 R U R' D





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 50: 20.70
Best Time: 15.63
Worst Time: 25.83
Standard Deviation: 2.2 (10.4%)

1. 23.64 U F' R B' D2 U B2 U B F R2 F' D F R' F2 U2 R' F2 D' L' R' B L2 B 
2. 18.86 F' B2 U2 D2 B F' U F' B2 U2 R B' D2 U' R U2 D2 R D' F U B D2 F' R 
3. 19.04 D L U2 L2 B2 U R' U' B2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 U D2 R2 L' B2 F' U' F' R' D R' 
4. 18.62 R F' D U' R2 B' R' L U' L F' U2 D F2 B D' F L' R U' D' R2 D' B U2 
5. 21.89 L U2 L2 U R2 L' U2 B2 F U2 D' F2 L' B' L R2 F' U B D F B' R' U2 L 
6. 23.63 R' L U2 D' R2 U' F U2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U2 B2 L' R2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 
7. 19.80 B' U D' F' R D B' R D B' R2 D2 U B' U' B L2 R U L R2 B' D L' R2 
8. 19.71 B' L' F U L R D U2 B2 R2 B R' F R2 D2 R2 U' B' L D' R D R D B2 
9. 20.70 R' F D2 U2 L' B2 L R2 U' F' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D L' F D U2 F' U F2 U B' 
10. 19.74 L F' L' F' D' R2 U2 L2 U F' B L R F U R2 L2 D' U2 B2 F D' B' R B2 
11. 21.88 F R' F' R' U R F2 D' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D' F' R2 B2 F' L U2 B2 L U L' F2 
12. 22.64 B L F2 R' L' D2 L B2 U' F2 B U B D' F U2 L2 F2 B' R D2 B' L' F U2 
13. 19.04 D2 F' U2 L' F2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 L D L2 B L R2 D2 B2 L F2 D U R2 F' U 
14. 19.89 F2 B2 U L R2 U' R2 D2 R D' B' D2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U D R2 B R' F B D2 F' 
15. 17.79 U' F' R' D2 L' B' D B D' R F' D2 R L D' U2 F2 D2 B F R2 F2 R U' F' 
16. 22.67 F' L F' L' U' B U L' B L' D2 R2 F B D R2 F' U D' B' F2 U' B' F2 L' 
17. 24.17 U2 F2 L B' D R L2 B' L' D' U2 F L F R' L U' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B L' B' 
18. 21.18 R2 U' F2 L2 B R2 F B2 D' L2 U R' L' B' U' F2 D' B R' F' L2 F' D2 B' U2 
19. 22.98 F2 R F D L2 B' R2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 R' U2 F B D U2 L' D U' R2 F2 B2 R 
20. 23.54 D2 U' R' F B' R U L D2 U F U D F' U' L B' F2 D2 L2 R U R' F D 
21. 18.64 F2 D2 F' D2 F B R' U' R2 B F2 D' B' F2 D U2 F' D' R2 F' D L B2 U2 R2 
22. 19.72 D2 B U F U B2 U F' L' D' U R2 D2 L2 F2 L R' F D' B' U2 L R B L' 
23. 17.97 L2 D2 L D' L' D' F L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B D R B' F' D U B' F D2 L' D2 B2 
24. 24.56 B2 L' F2 B D' U' R U2 R F B D2 F' L U2 R D' R F' R U2 R2 L2 U' D2 
25. 21.77 D' U2 F R' D2 R D' F2 B L2 B U2 L' F L' B' F' D2 L2 R' U2 L' B R L2 
26. 23.33 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B U D' L B' L' B2 D' F' L D2 U2 L' R2 D F U' 
27. (15.63) F U B F L' U2 R L U F' D2 B2 F2 U2 B F' D B' U2 L B2 F2 L F2 L2 
28. 21.86 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B' L B D' U2 R' U R U L2 B' F' U' D' L' R' F2 
29. 24.16 D B2 U2 D' R' D' R F B D' L R' D F2 B R2 B U2 F B' R B D U R2 
30. 18.42 U2 L' D U2 R L' F' R' F U F R B' U B' D B2 L' R U2 B' U' R' D' U 
31. 21.16 U2 B2 U' D R2 D' B U R' L U2 L U2 D' L' F R B' R2 L D U' L' R F' 
32. 18.89 F D' F D2 L U R2 F2 D L D' R2 F2 B2 U F R2 L' F2 U2 D' R2 B' D' L 
33. 18.50 D R2 F2 R B2 D2 L B L R' F L' F' L' U2 R' F' B' D L' B' L U' L2 F2 
34. 16.35 D2 B2 F2 R D U B' L2 F L U2 B' F' D2 F L' D R' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F' 
35. 17.91 F' R' L B' D R2 F' B' U B F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L D' L' R' D' R U D L' 
36. 20.14 F U R2 U' F2 D R' F' L' R F R' D' R U2 B' U2 B2 L' F' U2 R U R' D 
37. (25.83) L' U' L2 U F D2 B2 R D2 L U2 L' F2 B' R' U D2 B2 L' B R2 F2 D R D' 
38. 25.28 F2 R2 B2 U2 F U' B2 F2 R2 U L' F' B2 U' B' L F R L' F2 R2 B' F U B2 
39. 21.60 U2 D' F' U B' L2 U' F L' U' B' R L' B D' B D R D R2 L' D2 U' L R 
40. 17.32 F' B2 L F B D' R B' F' D' U2 B D R2 B L' D F' D2 B L' U F' D' B2 
41. 21.45 B2 R2 L' U2 D F D F R' F' D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R B' R D' R' L2 F' B' R L2 
42. 19.31 U' B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L U' R L' B L U' F2 D' L2 D' F R' F2 L2 B D2 
43. 19.56 D2 U2 R' U2 B' L' F' U2 L2 R B2 U2 D' B R D' B' R2 D B' F U2 R' U L2 
44. 20.86 R L' U' R U R2 U D F R' L' D2 L2 B2 R F2 L2 U' B2 R' L2 B' F' D2 L2 
45. 23.69 R' U' L D2 U B2 D2 F2 U D2 L2 R B' L B2 U B2 U L2 R' B L' B' L' D' 
46. 20.56 B' R' B' R L B R2 D' R L D' U' R2 F' L2 U D2 F' D2 R2 D' B F2 U2 L 
47. 17.77 F2 L' R D B F2 L2 D' R F2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 B F2 U R U2 L R' U F' B 
48. 19.91 R2 F2 B L2 U' F R' U' R2 F' R F B2 L2 F' R2 B2 R' L' D2 B' R2 D L U2 
49. 20.70 D2 R' B2 U2 D' B' U2 L B2 F' D L' D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D B D2 F' B' L2 F 
50. 20.94 U2 R' B U' D' L' F L2 R2 D' U2 B U2 F' D2 B D R' F2 D' R2 B F2 U' R'





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 100: 21.16
Best Time: 15.63
Worst Time: 26.66
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (10.1%)

1. 19.78 U2 D' R' F R' D B' U' D' F' L2 R' F2 B' D' L2 U2 D' F2 B U2 D2 B2 D L2 
2. 20.73 R B2 L' R' U2 L' D U2 L2 F' U' L2 D' B' U D' L2 F B' L' B2 U' F2 B2 U' 
3. 19.93 U' D B2 F R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D R L' D B2 U' R' F U' D' R2 D L B D F2 
4. 19.61 F' D L F2 D F2 R' B2 F' U F2 L R2 B F2 R B R U' R' D' R' U2 R F 
5. 23.25 B' U2 R' U' R B2 R2 D' L D B L2 R F2 U D F2 D' R' F' R' D2 R' B F' 
6. 22.78 D2 L2 F' B L U R' D' U' B2 R2 F2 U' D2 F2 D2 F2 U F R' D' R2 F2 R' B 
7. 23.12 R' U' R U B F R2 B R L F2 B2 U' B2 F' L R' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B' R 
8. 20.46 B' F' D2 B2 R' B U L D2 R' L' U F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' L2 B2 L' B 
9. 22.13 F B' L F L' R2 B2 R F' D' U2 L' R F' L2 R U2 D' B2 U F2 B U' F' B' 
10. 19.83 B R B R' U L R' U F' R' F2 R L2 B2 L D' L B2 U F U D F R U2 
11. 22.83 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 B' R D2 U' F U' F L2 F R' L F' R D' L U' F2 B 
12. 20.08 U' L R D2 U' L' D L' U' L B' D2 F' L' F2 R F2 U2 D R L' B' F R2 L 
13. 23.14 D2 L U D2 L F2 U2 B L2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F' B' D B' D' R F' R2 B' L2 B' 
14. 21.01 F2 D' L' B2 D2 R L2 B2 U R2 U' B R' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 B' R' D B' R L' D' 
15. 21.15 R' U' R U L2 F2 R2 F L2 D' R2 L U2 D' R L' F2 B' L2 U L' B' D' R D 
16. 19.35 F' U2 L' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' R' U R' B' F U R' F2 R' D' U B' F2 L2 R' B2 
17. 18.75 U D2 R U' D' F2 U2 B U' F2 U D2 B2 R B U F' U2 F' R2 U' D L2 F2 U2 
18. 21.36 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L R' B2 U B U B2 R2 L2 D' L' U' L' U2 D R F2 R B' U2 
19. 18.95 L B2 U2 R L' F D2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' R B2 D' L2 B' L R' B2 L2 R2 B2 F' L2 
20. 18.48 U D2 B' R2 F2 U' B2 R L2 B U2 R2 D F2 U2 B' D R B' F' D' L' U' D' L' 
21. 18.79 F2 U D R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' B' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D U2 R' L' F2 U2 D B2 F R' 
22. 21.52 F D2 R B F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D R F' B' U F' U2 R' B2 F' L B' F' L 
23. 21.93 B D R2 F' R F D2 F U' D B L2 F' U R' L B' R B2 F D' U2 L' F L' 
24. 21.34 R L B2 D' R U' F2 B L U B' L' D U R' U' D2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 F' D2 B 
25. 23.26 R2 L2 D' R2 D R' U L2 D F2 L R2 D2 F B R2 U' D2 L2 U2 D2 F R' L F' 
26. 25.44 U2 F2 R' F D2 B F2 L R' B L R' D R D L' D2 B F2 U D2 F' U R D' 
27. 21.53 F' B2 R' B R2 B2 L2 U R' F2 L2 F D' L' F U L' U' R' U' F2 L' R2 D2 L 
28. 18.57 B' U' D F2 R U F' L2 B' F2 L' F B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' L F' U F2 U2 B 
29. 22.81 D' R2 L' B R2 F' B U D' L' R B' F' L' B R U' R B2 F2 L' R2 B' F D 
30. 25.88 D' F2 R2 L' U' D R B L U' R F B U2 L2 U' R L B L R2 F2 L' F' L 
31. 22.19 L' F U2 R2 B' R' L D L' F U L2 U2 D2 F' L' R2 F D2 B' R' B2 D L' U' 
32. 20.85 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' B' U B R F2 B2 D R' F D U2 F D2 U' B' L2 F2 
33. 20.10 U B L2 R' U D2 B' L2 F' U2 R' D B2 L' U2 R B2 L' R D2 L2 U' D L2 D2 
34. 23.21 R2 F D2 L' D2 L2 D' U2 L' D' U R B D' L R2 B F' R' F' R U R' F L2 
35. 22.96 D2 B' L2 U F R2 U L2 D U2 B2 U' F B U2 F L R D' B L R' D' R B' 
36. 23.11 R' L F2 L' F2 D B F U F2 D2 U L' D2 B U' F2 B D2 B2 F2 R U' R' L' 
37. 20.31 B R U2 L D L2 R F' B' L F B' L2 F D2 R L D' F B' R2 D L2 U' B2 
38. 16.67 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B' R2 F' D2 R L2 F R2 F' B' R2 U D' F' R' B2 D' B2 
39. 21.79 U' R' U' D F2 L2 D R L' F B2 D' F' L' F L' U' R B' L' F' U' R' L2 D' 
40. 23.06 F' R' B' R D' L2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U R B2 L' U' B' R F2 D' U2 F2 L' U' 
41. 20.60 U' R' F2 B2 R2 F' R L' U' R2 U' L F B' D' U2 R2 B' U' B2 U' B D' R2 F2 
42. 21.73 D2 R B' U' R' D L' R2 F' D2 B' U' D' B F2 L' D R F D2 L' D B U D2 
43. 21.34 R F B' D2 L2 F L B' U' L' F R2 D R2 B2 F L' F2 L B2 D F' L' F2 L 
44. (26.66) D2 U2 L2 F' B U' L2 B' L' B R2 U' L2 F2 U' L' F2 U' L D L2 U' D2 L R' 
45. 23.64 U F' R B' D2 U B2 U B F R2 F' D F R' F2 U2 R' F2 D' L' R' B L2 B 
46. 18.86 F' B2 U2 D2 B F' U F' B2 U2 R B' D2 U' R U2 D2 R D' F U B D2 F' R 
47. 19.04 D L U2 L2 B2 U R' U' B2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 U D2 R2 L' B2 F' U' F' R' D R' 
48. 18.62 R F' D U' R2 B' R' L U' L F' U2 D F2 B D' F L' R U' D' R2 D' B U2 
49. 21.89 L U2 L2 U R2 L' U2 B2 F U2 D' F2 L' B' L R2 F' U B D F B' R' U2 L 
50. 23.63 R' L U2 D' R2 U' F U2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U2 B2 L' R2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 
51. 19.80 B' U D' F' R D B' R D B' R2 D2 U B' U' B L2 R U L R2 B' D L' R2 
52. 19.71 B' L' F U L R D U2 B2 R2 B R' F R2 D2 R2 U' B' L D' R D R D B2 
53. 20.70 R' F D2 U2 L' B2 L R2 U' F' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D L' F D U2 F' U F2 U B' 
54. 19.74 L F' L' F' D' R2 U2 L2 U F' B L R F U R2 L2 D' U2 B2 F D' B' R B2 
55. 21.88 F R' F' R' U R F2 D' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D' F' R2 B2 F' L U2 B2 L U L' F2 
56. 22.64 B L F2 R' L' D2 L B2 U' F2 B U B D' F U2 L2 F2 B' R D2 B' L' F U2 
57. 19.04 D2 F' U2 L' F2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 L D L2 B L R2 D2 B2 L F2 D U R2 F' U 
58. 19.89 F2 B2 U L R2 U' R2 D2 R D' B' D2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U D R2 B R' F B D2 F' 
59. 17.79 U' F' R' D2 L' B' D B D' R F' D2 R L D' U2 F2 D2 B F R2 F2 R U' F' 
60. 22.67 F' L F' L' U' B U L' B L' D2 R2 F B D R2 F' U D' B' F2 U' B' F2 L' 
61. 24.17 U2 F2 L B' D R L2 B' L' D' U2 F L F R' L U' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B L' B' 
62. 21.18 R2 U' F2 L2 B R2 F B2 D' L2 U R' L' B' U' F2 D' B R' F' L2 F' D2 B' U2 
63. 22.98 F2 R F D L2 B' R2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 R' U2 F B D U2 L' D U' R2 F2 B2 R 
64. 23.54 D2 U' R' F B' R U L D2 U F U D F' U' L B' F2 D2 L2 R U R' F D 
65. 18.64 F2 D2 F' D2 F B R' U' R2 B F2 D' B' F2 D U2 F' D' R2 F' D L B2 U2 R2 
66. 19.72 D2 B U F U B2 U F' L' D' U R2 D2 L2 F2 L R' F D' B' U2 L R B L' 
67. 17.97 L2 D2 L D' L' D' F L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B D R B' F' D U B' F D2 L' D2 B2 
68. 24.56 B2 L' F2 B D' U' R U2 R F B D2 F' L U2 R D' R F' R U2 R2 L2 U' D2 
69. 21.77 D' U2 F R' D2 R D' F2 B L2 B U2 L' F L' B' F' D2 L2 R' U2 L' B R L2 
70. 23.33 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B U D' L B' L' B2 D' F' L D2 U2 L' R2 D F U' 
71. (15.63) F U B F L' U2 R L U F' D2 B2 F2 U2 B F' D B' U2 L B2 F2 L F2 L2 
72. 21.86 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B' L B D' U2 R' U R U L2 B' F' U' D' L' R' F2 
73. 24.16 D B2 U2 D' R' D' R F B D' L R' D F2 B R2 B U2 F B' R B D U R2 
74. 18.42 U2 L' D U2 R L' F' R' F U F R B' U B' D B2 L' R U2 B' U' R' D' U 
75. 21.16 U2 B2 U' D R2 D' B U R' L U2 L U2 D' L' F R B' R2 L D U' L' R F' 
76. 18.89 F D' F D2 L U R2 F2 D L D' R2 F2 B2 U F R2 L' F2 U2 D' R2 B' D' L 
77. 18.50 D R2 F2 R B2 D2 L B L R' F L' F' L' U2 R' F' B' D L' B' L U' L2 F2 
78. 16.35 D2 B2 F2 R D U B' L2 F L U2 B' F' D2 F L' D R' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F' 
79. 17.91 F' R' L B' D R2 F' B' U B F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L D' L' R' D' R U D L' 
80. 20.14 F U R2 U' F2 D R' F' L' R F R' D' R U2 B' U2 B2 L' F' U2 R U R' D 
81. 25.83 L' U' L2 U F D2 B2 R D2 L U2 L' F2 B' R' U D2 B2 L' B R2 F2 D R D' 
82. 25.28 F2 R2 B2 U2 F U' B2 F2 R2 U L' F' B2 U' B' L F R L' F2 R2 B' F U B2 
83. 21.60 U2 D' F' U B' L2 U' F L' U' B' R L' B D' B D R D R2 L' D2 U' L R 
84. 17.32 F' B2 L F B D' R B' F' D' U2 B D R2 B L' D F' D2 B L' U F' D' B2 
85. 21.45 B2 R2 L' U2 D F D F R' F' D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R B' R D' R' L2 F' B' R L2 
86. 19.31 U' B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L U' R L' B L U' F2 D' L2 D' F R' F2 L2 B D2 
87. 19.56 D2 U2 R' U2 B' L' F' U2 L2 R B2 U2 D' B R D' B' R2 D B' F U2 R' U L2 
88. 20.86 R L' U' R U R2 U D F R' L' D2 L2 B2 R F2 L2 U' B2 R' L2 B' F' D2 L2 
89. 23.69 R' U' L D2 U B2 D2 F2 U D2 L2 R B' L B2 U B2 U L2 R' B L' B' L' D' 
90. 20.56 B' R' B' R L B R2 D' R L D' U' R2 F' L2 U D2 F' D2 R2 D' B F2 U2 L 
91. 17.77 F2 L' R D B F2 L2 D' R F2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 B F2 U R U2 L R' U F' B 
92. 19.91 R2 F2 B L2 U' F R' U' R2 F' R F B2 L2 F' R2 B2 R' L' D2 B' R2 D L U2 
93. 20.70 D2 R' B2 U2 D' B' U2 L B2 F' D L' D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D B D2 F' B' L2 F 
94. 20.94 U2 R' B U' D' L' F L2 R2 D' U2 B U2 F' D2 B D R' F2 D' R2 B F2 U' R' 
95. 25.25 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B2 R B' F L B U' L R U2 L F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F B R B' 
96. 23.40 F B2 R' D' U B F2 U2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 B' D' F' U' R B' U2 L' U2 D2 F' 
97. 23.05 U L' B2 D R L' U' F2 R B' R2 D2 U B R U' R2 B U2 L2 B' U2 L' R2 D2 
98. 20.04 L2 U L2 R U R B' U2 F' R D2 F' U F2 L' R2 U' R2 B F' D L2 D2 U L' 
99. 25.56 B2 U2 B L R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 U D R' D R2 L F2 L' U' R U L' U L 
100. 20.92 R' D' B' U R D2 L2 F2 B U D R' D2 F L' R U2 F' B L R' B2 F' L' B


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2010)

I haven't done OH in a loooong time. I think that this is a PB.


27.61, 31.54, 24.10, (21.50), 26.17, 27.44, 23.76, 29.39, 27.72, 28.47, (33.20), 28.59= 27.48avg12 (σ = 2.22)

The SD is so consistent! It's all twos.



Spoiler



1. 27.61 L D' U2 L' U' R2 F' U' B' L R' B D U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 B U F2 R2 F2 L' D2 
2. 31.54 D' B F' U2 R2 B2 R F B U2 B' L2 U' L U' L2 U2 D' R' U2 D2 R' F2 L2 D' 
3. 24.10 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D F2 U2 L D L' R' B L2 D2 L F2 U R' B2 R2 L U2 F L' 
4. (21.50) R' B2 U F2 D2 U B F L2 U2 B2 U' L' F' R L' F' R' B' D B U' D2 B2 L' 
5. 26.17 R2 L' F' L' F2 D L B' L' U' L D' B' R2 D2 U2 R2 D' F' D2 B' U L2 F U 
6. 27.44 F' U2 L2 R' D' U' B' U R D2 F L2 F' D2 U F' D2 R D2 R2 L' U2 D F' U 
7. 23.76 U2 B2 R D2 L U2 R B' R D2 U2 F B D U' F' D' R D2 L2 D F B R' U2 
8. 29.39 R' L' F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F L2 B' L2 B' R' F' D' L2 R2 B2 R L2 F' B' R' 
9. 27.72 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' L' D R B2 L F L2 D2 F' D2 B' U' B2 U' D' B U2 B' 
10. 28.47 B F U2 R2 D B2 F U2 R F' U F' B2 R' B' L D' U' B2 U D' L' F R B' 
11. (33.20) U' F2 D2 B' D F U' R' U D' F2 R L' B U' R U' B' R' B2 D' U' F2 D' B' 
12. 28.59 L R2 B' L B2 F' U B' F' U2 L B2 L F2 L' R' U2 B D' B2 D2 B2 F' D' L2


----------



## Forte (May 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I haven't done OH in a loooong time. I think that this is a PB.
> 
> 
> 27.61, 31.54, 24.10, (21.50), 26.17, 27.44, 23.76, 29.39, 27.72, 28.47, (33.20), 28.59= 27.48avg12 (σ = 2.22)
> ...



:O so consistent


----------



## blade740 (May 14, 2010)

I think this a PB avg5:

Average of 5: 9.13
1. (15.94) (-5,2) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (0,4) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (-4,6) / (4,0) / (-5,0) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (-4,2) 
2. 10.81 (-3,-4) / (-2,4) / (3,-4) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (0,2) / (6,-4) / (-2,3) / (4,6) / (-1,4) / (6,-4) / (2,6) / (4,6) /
3. 6.90 (3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (2,6) / (-4,-3) / (4,-2) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (-5,2) / (5,3) / (3,-2) / (-1,-3) / (4,6) / (5,3) 
4. 9.68 (0,5) / (3,-3) / (-3,4) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (4,5) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (-3,6) / (2,-2) / (6,-2) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) /
5. (5.68) (-2,3) / (-1,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,5) /


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 14, 2010)

2.91 none lucky ortega solve


----------



## TMOY (May 14, 2010)

6:53.31 on 7^3, new PB by 1 second


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2010)

Mostly for Joey, as he put some pressure on . It is still May!

41.11 31.66 34.86 46.17 43.59 41.71 38.53 38.30 41.20 41.97 35.08 38.43 = *39.48*

Now I finally will start to practice bld again, all the time


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 14, 2010)

Onehanded:

15.79 R2 L2 U' F R U2 D2 B F L' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L D R' F U2 R' L D

R' Dw R'
z' x U' R' U R' U' R U
z' R' U' R2 U R'
z U R U'
z' y R U2' R' U2' R U' R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
x2 z' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R'

46t/15.79s = 2.91 tps

25.22, (15.79), 27.51, 25.03, 25.40, 23.40, 23.16, 28.87, 17.58, (32.56), 23.44, 23.80 = 24.34
17.58 was OLL skip (on cam)


----------



## Tim Major (May 14, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Wow, yesterday, did 12 solves on # and got pb, today did 12 solves on # and got pb. Both times I have had ridiculous scrambles (see previous page for scrambles)
> # gives good pyra scrambles


times (reset):
8.81, *3.43, 6.08, 5.30, 7.21, 3.18, 4.25, 3.75, 3.40, 2.69, 5.69, 8.56, 7.69,* 7.94
stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 2.69
worst time: 8.81

current avg5: 7.11 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 3.44 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 5.45 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 5.00 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 5.54 (σ = 1.87)
session mean: 5.57
The average is actually 4.99, qqtimer just messes up like this often.


Spoiler



[19:37] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1260: U L B U R U' R L R L' U R L l u 
*[19:38] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1261: L B U B R' L B U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L b 
[19:39] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1262: R' U B L B U' L' B' U' B L U' b' l u r 
[19:40] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1263: U R' B L R' B L' U L R U R' U L B' b' l 
[19:41] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1264: U B R' L B U R' L R L' R' L' B' r 
[19:42] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1265: U L R U' R B U B' U R' U' R' 
[19:43] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1266: R' L R U B U R' U' R l' 
[19:44] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1267: U R' B L R' U' R' L' U L R B' b l u' 
[19:46] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1268: U R L R' B R' U' L' U L R U' L B' u' 
[19:47] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1269: R U' R' U' R' B b 
[19:47] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1270: U R' L' U' L U' R U' R' U' R L B l' 
[19:48] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1271: B' U B R' L B L' U L R' L b l' r 
[19:48] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1272: R B U R' B L B U' L' U L U' R U R' 
[19:49] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1274: R B U' L R L U' L' R' b u' *
[19:51] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1276: U R' B L B U L' B' U' B U' L U R B b' u r




Pb average of 5 and average of 12.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (May 14, 2010)

First time completely solving a 4x4 without looking at algorithms list.
Time: 04:44.87 PB for now


----------



## Owen (May 14, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 5: 5.72
1. 5.14 U2 R' F' U' R F' U2 F'
2. (4.22) F2 R U2 F' R' F U F R'
3. 6.88 R' F U R2 F2 R' F U2 R'
4. (7.41) F U2 R2 U R F' U F' R
5. 5.16 U R F2 R' F R' U2 F' U


----------



## amostay2004 (May 14, 2010)

OH:

Average of 12: 22.11
1. 23.27 D' L2 R U2 F D' R2 B R D B' D R2 F R' F' R L' F' R' L F L' F' L 
2. 19.47 D2 L' B2 L2 R B F' U2 L' R D R' D2 L' F2 R' L U D2 L' R2 D2 U' F' R2 
3. 20.35 B R2 L2 B' R2 B F R2 B F2 L2 F' D2 L' D2 R2 L U2 B2 D L D2 R' D F2 
4. 24.59 F2 U' D B' F' R2 B2 D' U R' D2 B F2 D' R B2 R2 L2 D F' B2 L' B U2 D' 
5. 22.77 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 R' L B' D B' F2 R' U F B' L B2 U2 B' U R2 L F' B L2 
6. 26.21 F' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' F' L U2 R' U2 R2 L' D2 L' D' R2 B L D2 R' U L' D 
7. 19.49 D B F' D R2 F2 U L' R' B2 F2 L' F' D' B2 F' D U R U' F2 R2 F' B2 U' 
8. (26.57) F' U B D' F L' D' B' F' R' U2 L B' R' U R2 L2 U' D F' L2 F2 R' L U 
9. 22.76 F U D F D2 U' L B' F' D' L2 D2 B F U' B D U B' L2 U R U D' F' 
10. (18.49) L B R B L R' B2 D F U F' B' L' D R2 D' L F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U B2 
11. 20.11 D2 U L U' B2 D B' L D2 B' L F2 L R U' B D' L2 U R' B2 L B2 D' F 
12. 22.04 B R' F' R2 F D' U' B R F B2 D L2 R D2 B' D' B U D2 R' F R2 B' R2 

Solves 7-11 makes 20.79 avg5. 18.49 was ELL skip


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 14, 2010)

I'm so happy! 
I got a 10.90 avg12 on camera!!!

Average of 12: 10.90 (σ = 0.99)
1. (9.75) F U' F U F2 L2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 L F' U2 L' R U' L' B2 F' R L U B D'
2. 10.93 L2 U2 F' D F2 D2 B' F' D' R2 L' B F L2 D' R D' F' U2 R2 D' B U B' R'
3. 11.03 F2 L' R2 B' D2 U' L' D' R' L D' R2 D2 U' L B2 U' L2 D B' U' L' B R' D'
4. 10.68 L D2 U' B2 D2 R D' L' B2 F2 L R2 D U' R2 B L R F2 B' U D F2 D2 B'
5. 10.80 U F R2 L D2 B2 U B D2 R' F' R2 U B2 R B' F2 U' L D2 L R2 F' B L
6. 10.16 D2 B' U2 R' U2 D R2 D' R' D' B' L2 R D U F2 R' U2 F' L R2 D' U2 L B2
7. 9.88 L' D2 F' U' R B F2 D F R' D2 F2 U2 B F' D2 R2 F2 U' F2 B L2 D B U'
8. (15.47) B2 L' R' B D L' B F L F' L2 U' B R' B D B2 D R2 B D' U R L2 U2
9. 10.30 F2 R' D2 R' D' F U' B' R F' U D B F2 R2 L B2 U F2 L F' L R F2 D
10. 13.68 D2 R2 B' F2 L U' R B' D2 R' U B' D R L2 U R D' F2 L2 D U2 F L' D'
11. 10.83 L B' F' D2 U' R B F' D R D F R' F B2 R2 U' D' L2 F2 U B' F' D' F'
12. 10.71 B2 L' F' U' L2 B U' D B2 D2 F' R B' F2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L U' R2 

Originally it was 11.06 avg12, but then I rolled an 11 with a 10, so it made it 10.99 avg12  After that I even got it down to 10.90! =D


----------



## Toad (May 14, 2010)

Wow consistency!! And counting 13.68!! Nicely done


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 14, 2010)

1:49.xy avg 5 for 5x5 >_> mozilla crashed before i could save the individual times =(

there was a 1:43 and 1:44 in it. ah wells.


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2010)

3x3 calm-turning 12.90 avg12 *(σ = 0.18)
*
12.94, 12.93, 12.90, 13.11, 13.11, 12.98, (12.51), 12.56, 13.05, 12.80, 12.64, (13.29)


----------



## MichaelP. (May 14, 2010)

New Pb avg of 5 and 12 (I think) - 
5 - 16.34 
12 - 17.11

Times: 16.16, 16.30, 18.72, 15.76, 16.86, 15.87, 16.60, 19.00, 17.08, (20.72), (13.84), 18.73
No lucky solves.


----------



## Anthony (May 14, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> New Pb avg of 5 and 12 (I think) -
> 5 - 16.34



lolno. You have a 16.22 average in comp. haha.


----------



## joey (May 14, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > New Pb avg of 5 and 12 (I think) -
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ZamHalen (May 15, 2010)

Sub-3 PB average of 5 on 4x4:2:49.72 (σ = 4.98)
times:
2:33.06, 3:01.28, 2:56.39, 2:44.41, 2:48.38 
I'm not going to do a bigger average than this for a while.


----------



## BigGreen (May 15, 2010)

Average of 5: 9.54
1. (8.38) D' L2 U2 R F2 L2 B' D R' F' R2 F R U R F U D R' U2 F2 R' F' D F' 
2. 10.64 U D' F D' F U2 L D U L2 D L2 F D2 R' D2 U B' F' U' L' B' F D' R' 
3. 9.05 U2 B R L2 F' D U2 R D F' D2 U2 R' L2 F R L' F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B' F' 
4. (12.49) L B2 L2 U L' F' L2 B2 U F2 U2 F L B' D2 U B2 R2 U L U R' F B' R2 
5. 8.93 R' F2 B' R' B2 U L' F2 R2 U R L' F' L D U2 F' R L2 F' D L R F' B' 

beat old pb by .01...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 15, 2010)

Decided to do an average
22.01, 25.29, 23.16, 24.15, 24.86, 22.66, 25.30, (18.41), (27.10), 24.62, 20.53, 22.10

Avg of 5: 22.42
Avg of 12: 23.47

PB avgs


----------



## Yichen (May 15, 2010)

Escher said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > YiChen?
> ...



Who got the same name as mine?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 15, 2010)

12.04, 10.67, (13.63), (8.29), 10.12, 11.34, 11.41, 12.14, 11.03, 11.39, 9.47, 11.01 = 11.06
Suddenly I'm fast again :confused:

EDIT: 10.67, (13.63), (8.29), 10.12, 11.34, 11.41, 12.14, 11.03, 11.39, 9.47, 11.01, 8.57 = 10.71 

EDIT: 8.32 F' B2 D' R F' U' R B L2 B2 F' D2 R2 L' F' L' U2 D' L D F2 D2 F R U2

x2 U R' F R y' R U' R'2 F2 x R' U R' F R
y2 U2 R2
R U2 R2 U' R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 15, 2010)

1:23.60, 1:17.72, (1:29.98), 1:17.97, 1:19.28, 1:17.60, 1:27.14, 1:29.58, (1:16.28), 1:19.36, 1:28.07, 1:29.05 = 1:22.94
Damnit all those counting 28/29s

2-6 is 1:18.28 avg 5 

1:16 was forced CP skip

Megaminx win


----------



## Owen (May 15, 2010)

3x3 single: 19.45

Old PB was 22.67


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 15, 2010)

Statistics for 05-15-2010 21:06:23

Average: 24.40
Standard Deviation: 1.93
Best Time: 20.68
Worst Time: 28.06
Individual Times:
1.	23.11	L' D2 U2 R D' U2 B D F2 R2 B2 F L2 R' U R U' B L2 R' B2 F2 L R F2
2.	23.51	L2 R2 D2 L R2 F2 L F2 L R D2 L D' B' F D2 U R D' U' B2 F' L' D' U
3.	27.54	L2 R B2 U B F' U B2 U' L' R2 U L' D U' F D2 U L2 B L2 F2 L' R' U
4.	23.86	R D' B2 F D U L' U2 L B' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 B D B2 D F D2 B2 L2 B2 R2
5.	23.21	L' R D2 U2 L2 R F' L B R2 D2 U B F2 D2 B' D2 U L2 B2 F2 D L' R2 U
6.	22.30	R D2 U' L2 R2 D' U' L R' B2 F2 L' R2 B F2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 F L2 B'
7.	25.71	L R2 B2 D U2 F2 L F' D B' F U2 B2 F' R B2 F D U2 F' L2 R' U L' R
8.	(28.06)	R D' B F L' R B2 D2 U2 F D U' F' U' L B2 D2 L D U2 B' D2 B2 D U
9.	27.83	U' R F D' B' F2 U B2 F2 L U2 L' U2 L' R' D R2 U L R F U B F' R2
10.	(20.68)	B2 L2 U' L' D' U2 R2 B2 L F' L' U L' R B' U' B U' R' D U L' R B2 U
11.	22.10	B2 F L2 B F2 D L' R' U L2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F' D U B2 F' D2 R2 U' B R2
12.	24.82	U L2 R D B2 F' L2 R' B U B2 D' U' L' R' F L2 R' U L2 F2 L B' F D

Sub 25 average finally


----------



## Weston (May 15, 2010)

9.30 OH single!
F L U L2 B R' B' L2 F2 R2 B' D F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2

X cross R U y R U L' R U z2
second pair U' R' U2 R2 U R'
Third pair y U R' U2 R U' R' U R
Fourth pair U' R U' R'
OLL L y' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL U


----------



## Elliot (May 15, 2010)

Weston said:


> 9.30 OH single!
> F L U L2 B R' B' L2 F2 R2 B' D F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2
> 
> X cross R U y R U L' R U z2
> ...



lolwut 
this is insane 
One thing though...on the third pair, it should be y rather than y'.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2010)

Amazing Weston!
Great job!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 15, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average of 5: 9.54
> 1. (8.38) D' L2 U2 R F2 L2 B' D R' F' R2 F R U R F U D R' U2 F2 R' F' D F'
> 2. 10.64 U D' F D' F U2 L D U L2 D L2 F D2 R' D2 U B' F' U' L' B' F D' R'
> 3. 9.05 U2 B R L2 F' D U2 R D F' D2 U2 R' L2 F R L' F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B' F'
> ...



Wow. Look at that counting 10... Horrible, eh?


----------



## IamWEB (May 15, 2010)

Weston said:


> 9.30 OH single!
> F L U L2 B R' B' L2 F2 R2 B' D F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2
> 
> X cross R U y R U L' R U z2
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Ok I need to calm down, it's just a time.


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

Weston said:


> 9.30 OH single!
> F L U L2 B R' B' L2 F2 R2 B' D F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2
> 
> X cross R U y R U L' R U z2
> ...



Cubegasm.


----------



## Owen (May 15, 2010)

Finally got a new magic! WR here I come!


----------



## ZamHalen (May 15, 2010)

First sub 2:30 4x4x4 avg. of 5:2:29.54 (σ = 11.47)
times (reset):
2:09.98, 2:45.23, 2:25.20, DNF(2:29.45), 2:18.17 
I screwed up OLL parity on the DNF and almost did the same on the last solve.


----------



## Edward (May 16, 2010)

[9:48:15 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: I dunno
[9:48:29 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: I either need to turn faster, or improve LL
[9:49:25 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: OMG
[9:49:31 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: 13.37
[9:49:36 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: DNF

Session average: 15.04
1. (12.07) U L2 B2 U' L' F' D B D L' F2 R F' B R U D2 R2 D B L B' L U' R
2. 15.93 R' U' L' R' F' B2 R' U' F D' U' L B F U2 R B' L' D B2 L2 U R2 L U2
3. 15.55 D2 F' B' D B F' U' R L' D' U2 B R2 U2 B' U' D2 R2 L' D U B F U B2
4. 15.88 U2 F2 U2 L' R' B L' D R B' R' L U D' L D2 U B' F' L2 R2 B2 U' F D'
5. 15.51 D B' D2 B U' D' R D2 U' L' D' B2 U B2 U2 B' F R' B2 R' D2 R2 D B2 R'
6. (DNF) L2 R' D2 U L B2 L' R' D R2 D' L' F' B2 U L' B' F D' F' L2 B2 D2 L2 B'
7. 13.67 F R2 B' R U F' B R2 B2 R F D2 F D B' L F L D B' D' U2 L2 U D2
8. 15.43 F D' B2 R' B U' F' B2 R' L' U2 R' L B R D' L2 F L F' D' L B R D
9. 13.33 B F2 L2 U2 B U' R F U R' D' L2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 D U' R' L' B2 F D2 B'
10. 15.27 F' B' L' F' R L' F U' L' U B2 U2 R2 U R D' L U2 F2 D' B' R' B2 F2 R2
11. 14.78 R F B2 R D' B' D F U R2 L U R' D B R U' B L2 B2 U' R' B' R' L2


----------



## BigGreen (May 16, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.17 (σ = 0.70)
1. 10.14 L2 B R' D R2 D B L2 B' L R F D F2 U R2 U' F' L2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 F 
2. 10.91 B2 R B' U B D U' F2 D' B' D' B L D R F' L2 D L U2 R' L2 F2 R2 F' 
3. (13.18) U2 L' R2 D2 F B' U L B U2 L2 D' L2 D' L' D R U' F R D F' R U' D 
4. 10.58 L' B U' F2 L' R B L2 B' R L2 F2 U2 R2 B' R D2 F' L' U L B2 U2 F R' 
5. (8.81) U2 R' F2 L D B F2 L R F D2 R2 L F L U' B2 U2 B' D R L' F' B2 R 
6. 10.14 L' F' B2 U B D U' B2 L2 D2 B R F' D2 U' B' F U2 D F2 L2 R' F2 R2 L' 
7. 10.74 F' D' L U2 B2 L2 U B' D2 R U2 L2 R B R B' L2 D L' U' L' F2 B' U2 L2 
8. 9.04 F' R2 U2 R2 B' L F2 R' B' U' B' D2 U2 L2 R2 F' B2 R' U L2 U B' L' R' D 
9. 9.15 L F L' R2 B L D F D B R' F' R' U' B D U' L' U2 F' L' B R' D2 L2 
10. 11.05 U2 B L R B' D2 F D2 R' L2 U' B2 R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' R U' F' B2 
11. 9.41 U' D2 F2 B2 R' U' F2 L' D' B L' D' L' D2 R2 D L U' R' L2 D2 L2 F R2 U 
12. 10.56 U D' F' D2 B D' L2 U2 B R2 L' F2 R B R' L' B2 D' L' R' B R F D2 F 

so close :<


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

Spoiler



best avg5: 18.36 | best: 14.24 | worst: 20.54 | std: 3.9% 
best avg12: 18.75 | best: 14.24 | worst: 21.50 | std: 7.5% 
best avg50: 19.71 | best: 14.24 | worst: 22.33 | std: 7.7% 
best avg100: 19.80 | best: 14.24 | worst: 22.33 | std: 7.2%





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 5: 18.36
Best Time: 14.24
Worst Time: 20.54
Standard Deviation: 0.7 (3.9%)

1. (14.24) F' B R2 F' U B D2 F' D2 B2 D' F' U R F2 R' U B F' U' B2 F' L D L 
2. (20.54) R B2 U' F' L D R' D U2 B' F2 L2 F B2 D U2 L' D B U L2 F' D U2 F' 
3. 19.33 D' L R2 B' L2 B2 D U' R2 D F' B' U2 B' R L2 F2 U' F L' B' U' R' D' U' 
4. 17.59 B2 L D2 B D' R U2 R' D2 B' U D F' R' F B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L F2 U' F' 
5. 18.16 L F' D L2 R' F' R L2 F U' F2 D' F2 B U R2 U' L2 R2 F R2 F2 D F2 U2





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 18.75
Best Time: 14.24
Worst Time: 21.50
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (7.5%)

1. 17.26 B' L2 D2 B R B D R2 D' F' R2 D R' F' B2 D2 U R2 F2 U L2 R' F U2 F' 
2. 16.74 U L2 U B2 F2 U2 B' U' F2 R2 D U L2 F2 D' F' L' D2 B F2 R' D2 U2 R F' 
3. 21.11 B2 U D' B F L2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U D2 L F' B D U R B U2 R2 D2 B2 
4. (21.50) U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B R2 F2 R' F U' D R D R2 U' D' L' F D' L F2 D2 B' 
5. 18.09 B2 F' L' R2 F2 U B2 L F2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R B' F' L R F' D F' D2 
6. 18.47 F' U D' R' U B' F2 R L F2 L2 D2 B D' B F2 L2 B2 R B' R B R2 D' F2 
7. (14.24) F' B R2 F' U B D2 F' D2 B2 D' F' U R F2 R' U B F' U' B2 F' L D L 
8. 20.54 R B2 U' F' L D R' D U2 B' F2 L2 F B2 D U2 L' D B U L2 F' D U2 F' 
9. 19.33 D' L R2 B' L2 B2 D U' R2 D F' B' U2 B' R L2 F2 U' F L' B' U' R' D' U' 
10. 17.59 B2 L D2 B D' R U2 R' D2 B' U D F' R' F B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L F2 U' F' 
11. 18.16 L F' D L2 R' F' R L2 F U' F2 D' F2 B U R2 U' L2 R2 F R2 F2 D F2 U2 
12. 20.22 U' B' R F B' R2 U' R F' L D F' L2 D F' D' B D2 L' F R U L U2 L'





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 50: 19.71
Best Time: 14.24
Worst Time: 22.33
Standard Deviation: 1.5 (7.7%)

1. 18.55 R' B' D F R L' D2 L' B2 L' B L' B U' R' B F2 L B' U2 L' U2 F2 B' D' 
2. 19.14 D U L2 R' U' D2 B2 R2 B' D' L2 F2 D R U' L2 F2 D U R2 B2 L F U L' 
3. 19.70 L2 U R2 D F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R' U2 B' L2 F2 B R2 F' L' U' F2 R B' L' 
4. 19.03 D2 L R' D' F' D' B2 R' D2 R2 D' F' R2 F D' L F U2 F2 B D' L' D2 B2 U 
5. 20.93 L2 D' B' L' U F2 R U2 R2 U R' B D' R F' B D' R2 U' R D2 F B U R 
6. 20.19 F2 U D R U' B D' U F' D' F' B L2 R2 U F2 D' U' R' B' L D' B R' L' 
7. 17.98 L D2 U B L B F2 R' U2 F B2 D' F B D2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B U' B2 L B2 U 
8. 20.49 B R2 L' B' U2 B L2 F2 R2 B' F2 L F2 R2 L U R' D F2 B R2 U2 D' F2 D2 
9. 21.32 U L' R' B' F L U' F' U' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 B' L F' L2 B D' R L F2 U2 
10. 22.19 R D L U' B2 U L B R U2 F2 U R' B' R' U2 L R' U' R' L U B' D' L 
11. 20.16 B2 D2 R B' D2 R' F2 R B U' R' F2 L B' U' F2 R2 L' B U F2 R U' B F 
12. 20.19 D L' D F' L B2 U' B' R D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' L F' R U' L2 U' B' D R 
13. 18.72 F2 D U R' B2 F2 U2 F L U D' F2 L2 B2 U' R' B U2 F2 L' F U2 F2 D2 L 
14. 19.81 B F2 L B' U R2 F' D' R B' L U B U2 R2 B2 D F' U F2 D B2 D L2 R 
15. 20.05 L2 B D U B' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' F' R' L2 B R D' B' L2 B' U R L D2 L' 
16. 20.11 U B F' D2 R2 F D' L' D R F' U' L B' D R' L' F B R B L2 D2 L2 U 
17. 20.98 R2 L' D L2 D' R2 B' L R U' L2 R2 B' D' B' D R' F' D' B U L2 D' F' D2 
18. 18.03 F B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' R U D' R2 F2 L2 R' U' D' B2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
19. 15.77 D' U' R F U' R' U' F' U L2 F' B' R2 U' R2 D U L' D' L' R2 B2 R F2 B2 
20. 21.63 B U F' L U' F' U F' R L B2 U2 R' D B' R2 L F D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' F 
21. 20.50 F' D' U R L U' L' F2 L2 R D F R2 U2 L' F' D U R' D' R2 D L D F2 
22. 18.75 D' R D2 L' R' D R2 B' D' F2 R2 D R L U' B R' L D' L' D2 R2 D' B L2 
23. 19.16 D' R U' F U' R2 U' L B2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' U' R2 B L2 U2 L' R B2 L 
24. 21.03 R F L2 U R' B2 L' U2 B R2 U D' L' F2 U' D R' U' D2 B2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 
25. 20.25 L D B' R' D F2 L' D F D L U2 B' L F' D2 F D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U 
26. (22.33) D2 L' R U' F' L F D2 F B2 D B' L' D2 F B2 U' R' U' R B D' B U L2 
27. 17.05 B2 D2 U2 R' U D2 R' L2 F R' U' L D' F' B2 U' B D' R2 L' D F' U F D2 
28. 20.81 L2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' F U2 L B2 L R F' R B F R2 F2 L2 R U2 L D' R2 U' 
29. 19.19 R' F' D F U' F' B2 D B2 F' L2 U' F B' D' F R2 F B R2 B2 L2 B F U' 
30. 21.03 F2 B D F U F R' U L F2 R' B' L B' F L B D' L' R2 B' L2 D L U2 
31. 17.89 D' F2 D B R2 F' L B' L2 B2 F R' U F' R F U D' F U F' D L F' R' 
32. 20.53 L D U R' B U D2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 D2 L R' U L U' R B F' L2 U' D F' 
33. 21.42 F' L' F2 U2 D' B2 L2 R2 F B' U2 R2 D2 F' B2 R D' B' D2 B' L2 U2 L R2 D' 
34. 21.09 R U' L2 F L' D2 U2 L2 D' B' L' B L B2 D' F' U' D' R' B2 D2 L' D L D2 
35. 22.11 B L D F2 L2 R' F B' R' B F L D B U B' L' R' U2 B' D2 B R U' B 
36. 20.50 R U' B' U2 R' D U' R U' F2 D2 R U' R2 D' F2 L' D2 B' R' B' D2 U B D' 
37. 21.01 U B' L2 B2 F' L' F2 B' D2 L' D' R' F' L2 R B2 D U2 R2 B L U2 D' R D 
38. 18.10 L' R B' L2 F2 B R B D2 B' F2 L' B R U' R2 L' B2 L U L D' R2 U' R2 
39. 21.75 F' D' U B' F2 L' B' F2 R L' B2 U2 B2 F D' R B' F2 L R2 D L' B F' L' 
40. 17.26 B' L2 D2 B R B D R2 D' F' R2 D R' F' B2 D2 U R2 F2 U L2 R' F U2 F' 
41. 16.74 U L2 U B2 F2 U2 B' U' F2 R2 D U L2 F2 D' F' L' D2 B F2 R' D2 U2 R F' 
42. 21.11 B2 U D' B F L2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U D2 L F' B D U R B U2 R2 D2 B2 
43. 21.50 U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B R2 F2 R' F U' D R D R2 U' D' L' F D' L F2 D2 B' 
44. 18.09 B2 F' L' R2 F2 U B2 L F2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R B' F' L R F' D F' D2 
45. 18.47 F' U D' R' U B' F2 R L F2 L2 D2 B D' B F2 L2 B2 R B' R B R2 D' F2 
46. (14.24) F' B R2 F' U B D2 F' D2 B2 D' F' U R F2 R' U B F' U' B2 F' L D L 
47. 20.54 R B2 U' F' L D R' D U2 B' F2 L2 F B2 D U2 L' D B U L2 F' D U2 F' 
48. 19.33 D' L R2 B' L2 B2 D U' R2 D F' B' U2 B' R L2 F2 U' F L' B' U' R' D' U' 
49. 17.59 B2 L D2 B D' R U2 R' D2 B' U D F' R' F B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L F2 U' F' 
50. 18.16 L F' D L2 R' F' R L2 F U' F2 D' F2 B U R2 U' L2 R2 F R2 F2 D F2 U2





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 100: 19.80
Best Time: 14.24
Worst Time: 22.33
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (7.2%)

1. 18.95 R2 U F2 B D' F' D2 F' L' F L R2 U2 D2 B2 D' U F' R' F' L2 R' D B' F' 
2. 18.35 F2 R L' B2 U2 D' F' L D2 L2 U2 R' D L2 D2 F' L' U' F' R2 L B' F U' R 
3. 18.23 D2 R D B U L U L B U L' B' F L U2 B2 R2 L' F D' U2 F B L R2 
4. 19.06 R L U B2 D2 U F2 R' F L' D2 B2 D U' F R2 F' R2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' R' L2 
5. 19.22 D2 B D2 F L B' R' U2 R B2 R2 F2 R' L2 F D2 U B' F2 U R' D2 L2 U' L' 
6. 20.33 D F' L' U D' B2 D' B' D' R' D R L2 B2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 F' R L D B D' 
7. 20.17 D F2 B2 D' F2 B U' D B L' R B F L' R2 B R L' B' R2 L' U2 D2 R2 L 
8. 20.58 F L' U2 L' R U D2 F' R B2 U2 B' L' B L2 D2 B' L' F D2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 
9. 21.75 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B' R' U' F R' U2 D2 R' F' B2 L' U L F L R' D2 B F' U2 
10. 20.56 U2 L2 F' D B' U2 L2 R2 B' F U2 R' B U F D B' D2 L2 U' F' R2 D' R2 B 
11. 19.96 U' D B' D F' U2 R' B D' F D' R' B2 D R B2 D' U2 R L D2 L B2 R' U' 
12. 16.17 R' U R2 D R' D2 U R' B' D2 R' L' B L R F2 B2 U' L' F' B' L' F' B2 D 
13. 19.39 B' R U F' L2 D B F2 U2 D2 L2 F R F2 B R' D' B' R' U R' B' R' U2 D 
14. 20.79 F' D L B F R L B2 D R U' F2 L' U' R U L' D' F R' F' R2 F D R2 
15. 20.05 R' B U' B D' U F R B2 L R B F2 R L' D2 L2 B L F2 B2 L F B2 D' 
16. 18.03 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 D' R D U L2 F' U' F2 U' F2 R U L B2 D' L B D' 
17. 20.94 D' U' F D2 B' L' F D2 B2 L' B D' U F' R2 L2 B' D2 L2 U' L R2 U2 F U 
18. 21.72 U' F' D2 U2 R' B' R2 B2 F' R L2 D U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B' U' B D2 F' R B2 
19. 18.01 B' L R2 D' U2 R2 U' L' D2 R D2 B2 U F D F' R U2 F L D2 L D' L' U 
20. 18.37 L2 B2 D' L' F' B R U R2 U' R' F' B' R' F' B2 L B2 L' R2 B L' U' F2 U 
21. 19.77  R L2 B' D2 B' L2 R' D L' R2 D' F2 U L2 D' U' R2 F L2 R2 U D' F B2 U2 
22. 18.76 B U2 D F R U2 F' D' R U' B D2 R' F2 B' U2 R F L2 R' U' B' R L2 D' 
23. 19.22 R D2 U' R' U2 L' U D F' L2 D' R D U2 F' L' R U2 D' F D L2 F2 U B' 
24. 21.05 R' B R2 U' L' U2 D F' D L2 F R' U2 F U F D2 L B D' R2 D L2 B' F2 
25. 21.75 U' B U' D2 F' L2 R U2 L2 F D2 F2 B2 D' B D2 L' B' D U L2 R' B2 D F2 
26. 20.11 B F R B' L' F L2 D2 F2 D' R F2 U2 D R2 F' D' U' R' F B2 D' L F' L 
27. 20.16 B2 D' F2 B' D2 U B D B' U F2 D' B' L' R U B2 L' U' L2 D' R' D2 R2 L2 
28. 18.74 U' R' F D R D U B2 R2 U' B' L' U D2 L D2 F' U F2 L' U' D2 R' B U2 
29. 20.31 L D2 L2 D2 F' U' R' B2 U' L' B' R' L F' B2 D2 B2 U R F' B D2 U2 L2 U2 
30. 18.55 R' B' D F R L' D2 L' B2 L' B L' B U' R' B F2 L B' U2 L' U2 F2 B' D' 
31. 19.14 D U L2 R' U' D2 B2 R2 B' D' L2 F2 D R U' L2 F2 D U R2 B2 L F U L' 
32. 19.70 L2 U R2 D F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R' U2 B' L2 F2 B R2 F' L' U' F2 R B' L' 
33. 19.03 D2 L R' D' F' D' B2 R' D2 R2 D' F' R2 F D' L F U2 F2 B D' L' D2 B2 U 
34. 20.93 L2 D' B' L' U F2 R U2 R2 U R' B D' R F' B D' R2 U' R D2 F B U R 
35. 20.19 F2 U D R U' B D' U F' D' F' B L2 R2 U F2 D' U' R' B' L D' B R' L' 
36. 17.98 L D2 U B L B F2 R' U2 F B2 D' F B D2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B U' B2 L B2 U 
37. 20.49 B R2 L' B' U2 B L2 F2 R2 B' F2 L F2 R2 L U R' D F2 B R2 U2 D' F2 D2 
38. 21.32 U L' R' B' F L U' F' U' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 B' L F' L2 B D' R L F2 U2 
39. 22.19 R D L U' B2 U L B R U2 F2 U R' B' R' U2 L R' U' R' L U B' D' L 
40. 20.16 B2 D2 R B' D2 R' F2 R B U' R' F2 L B' U' F2 R2 L' B U F2 R U' B F 
41. 20.19 D L' D F' L B2 U' B' R D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' L F' R U' L2 U' B' D R 
42. 18.72 F2 D U R' B2 F2 U2 F L U D' F2 L2 B2 U' R' B U2 F2 L' F U2 F2 D2 L 
43. 19.81 B F2 L B' U R2 F' D' R B' L U B U2 R2 B2 D F' U F2 D B2 D L2 R 
44. 20.05 L2 B D U B' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' F' R' L2 B R D' B' L2 B' U R L D2 L' 
45. 20.11 U B F' D2 R2 F D' L' D R F' U' L B' D R' L' F B R B L2 D2 L2 U 
46. 20.98 R2 L' D L2 D' R2 B' L R U' L2 R2 B' D' B' D R' F' D' B U L2 D' F' D2 
47. 18.03 F B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L B' D' R U D' R2 F2 L2 R' U' D' B2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
48. 15.77 D' U' R F U' R' U' F' U L2 F' B' R2 U' R2 D U L' D' L' R2 B2 R F2 B2 
49. 21.63 B U F' L U' F' U F' R L B2 U2 R' D B' R2 L F D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' F 
50. 20.50 F' D' U R L U' L' F2 L2 R D F R2 U2 L' F' D U R' D' R2 D L D F2 
51. 18.75 D' R D2 L' R' D R2 B' D' F2 R2 D R L U' B R' L D' L' D2 R2 D' B L2 
52. 19.16 D' R U' F U' R2 U' L B2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' U' R2 B L2 U2 L' R B2 L 
53. 21.03 R F L2 U R' B2 L' U2 B R2 U D' L' F2 U' D R' U' D2 B2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 
54. 20.25 L D B' R' D F2 L' D F D L U2 B' L F' D2 F D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U 
55. (22.33) D2 L' R U' F' L F D2 F B2 D B' L' D2 F B2 U' R' U' R B D' B U L2 
56. 17.05 B2 D2 U2 R' U D2 R' L2 F R' U' L D' F' B2 U' B D' R2 L' D F' U F D2 
57. 20.81 L2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' F U2 L B2 L R F' R B F R2 F2 L2 R U2 L D' R2 U' 
58. 19.19 R' F' D F U' F' B2 D B2 F' L2 U' F B' D' F R2 F B R2 B2 L2 B F U' 
59. 21.03 F2 B D F U F R' U L F2 R' B' L B' F L B D' L' R2 B' L2 D L U2 
60. 17.89 D' F2 D B R2 F' L B' L2 B2 F R' U F' R F U D' F U F' D L F' R' 
61. 20.53 L D U R' B U D2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 D2 L R' U L U' R B F' L2 U' D F' 
62. 21.42 F' L' F2 U2 D' B2 L2 R2 F B' U2 R2 D2 F' B2 R D' B' D2 B' L2 U2 L R2 D' 
63. 21.09 R U' L2 F L' D2 U2 L2 D' B' L' B L B2 D' F' U' D' R' B2 D2 L' D L D2 
64. 22.11 B L D F2 L2 R' F B' R' B F L D B U B' L' R' U2 B' D2 B R U' B 
65. 20.50 R U' B' U2 R' D U' R U' F2 D2 R U' R2 D' F2 L' D2 B' R' B' D2 U B D' 
66. 21.01 U B' L2 B2 F' L' F2 B' D2 L' D' R' F' L2 R B2 D U2 R2 B L U2 D' R D 
67. 18.10 L' R B' L2 F2 B R B D2 B' F2 L' B R U' R2 L' B2 L U L D' R2 U' R2 
68. 21.75 F' D' U B' F2 L' B' F2 R L' B2 U2 B2 F D' R B' F2 L R2 D L' B F' L' 
69. 17.26 B' L2 D2 B R B D R2 D' F' R2 D R' F' B2 D2 U R2 F2 U L2 R' F U2 F' 
70. 16.74 U L2 U B2 F2 U2 B' U' F2 R2 D U L2 F2 D' F' L' D2 B F2 R' D2 U2 R F' 
71. 21.11 B2 U D' B F L2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U D2 L F' B D U R B U2 R2 D2 B2 
72. 21.50 U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B R2 F2 R' F U' D R D R2 U' D' L' F D' L F2 D2 B' 
73. 18.09 B2 F' L' R2 F2 U B2 L F2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R B' F' L R F' D F' D2 
74. 18.47 F' U D' R' U B' F2 R L F2 L2 D2 B D' B F2 L2 B2 R B' R B R2 D' F2 
75. (14.24) F' B R2 F' U B D2 F' D2 B2 D' F' U R F2 R' U B F' U' B2 F' L D L 
76. 20.54 R B2 U' F' L D R' D U2 B' F2 L2 F B2 D U2 L' D B U L2 F' D U2 F' 
77. 19.33 D' L R2 B' L2 B2 D U' R2 D F' B' U2 B' R L2 F2 U' F L' B' U' R' D' U' 
78. 17.59 B2 L D2 B D' R U2 R' D2 B' U D F' R' F B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L F2 U' F' 
79. 18.16 L F' D L2 R' F' R L2 F U' F2 D' F2 B U R2 U' L2 R2 F R2 F2 D F2 U2 
80. 20.22 U' B' R F B' R2 U' R F' L D F' L2 D F' D' B D2 L' F R U L U2 L' 
81. 22.12 R' U' R' D2 L R2 F B' L' R' D' U' B2 D B L R D' L' B2 F L D2 B' D2 
82. 21.81 R D F R2 D' L F' R2 U2 R B F R D2 L2 F' B2 D2 R' F R' F L B' F' 
83. 18.22 R' B' U2 B U F2 U' L2 U2 D' B U' F2 D2 U R' F' B2 R2 D2 L R B F2 R 
84. 21.42 R' F' R D2 B2 F' L2 B' R' U2 F2 U F2 U' R B F' L B2 L2 F U' D' R F 
85. 20.74 R' B U R B U2 R F' U2 B D' B2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 D' L U' L' B2 D2 F 
86. 21.39 F2 D L B' L2 U' B D' L D B F2 D U2 F' D L2 U2 B' F U' R' F2 U D 
87. 19.95 D2 B2 F R L2 B' L2 R D B2 F' L' R U' F U' L' U' F2 B2 R2 L' B F2 D2 
88. 20.86 F R L' U L F2 R U D2 L2 F2 R2 F D' F2 B U2 R2 D' L U2 D2 B R2 F' 
89. 19.63 F D' U2 R2 L2 F U B' L2 R D' F' D B' R2 L2 F2 D2 F R' F2 L' D' U L2 
90. 21.02 D F' D L2 U2 L' D R' U B2 F' R' U2 L' B' F2 D' B' F R2 F' D' B D2 R' 
91. 18.71 D B2 U' F2 B2 L2 F' U D2 R F D' F2 D' L2 D2 R D B2 D L2 F' D B2 F2 
92. 20.78 L' U' F L' U F R L U B' R' D2 B U2 R L' D' L' B2 U2 R2 L B F2 L2 
93. 22.12 U2 F' U F L B' U F' B' D' U2 L F2 B' D F' R D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F' B 
94. 20.07 F' B2 L' B' D U2 F2 L U' F' B' R D2 F2 R2 U2 B D' L D' B L' F R' B2 
95. 18.81 F2 U' B' L2 B2 L2 D R2 B D2 F' D2 U L' F2 D B2 R F2 B U' F' U' F B' 
96. 19.60 L F D2 F' B' D2 L' R' F' R2 L' U' F2 L' R' D2 F R' L B U' D' R L' U 
97. 22.00 F L' D' F2 D2 R2 B' L' R2 F R L2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 B L' U B' L' F B' D2 
98. 17.30 R D2 R' B U2 R D L R2 U' B' U L D U' B2 D L' U2 L2 U D' F' U' D2 
99. 18.93 F2 D' U2 B2 F L' D F' B2 R2 B' L' D L' F' R2 B D R U2 B F2 U B' R 
100. 18.73 U' R2 B2 D B2 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 L' R2 F L D' L2 D U' L' F2 U2 B D' L


----------



## Truncator (May 16, 2010)

Average: 14.97
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 12.27
Worst Time: 17.17
Individual Times:
1.	14.95	D2 U L' R2 F' D R' F2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 D' U2 F D2 B2 F' R B' F2 L F
2.	13.52	U B L U' L' R' B' D2 R2 D2 L' R2 B D2 U L B L' R B D2 U L R' D
3.	15.30	D2 L R' F2 D' U L2 B U2 F2 R F' U' B2 L2 R2 B R' D B2 F' R B' U' B2
4.	16.72	B' F2 L D' F2 L2 B L R' D L F' L2 R' D' U L' R2 D' B F2 D2 R B' F
5.	(12.27)	U' L2 D2 F' D2 U' R U' L R' F' D' U2 R' B2 L' U2 R B F D' B2 D2 U2 R'
6.	15.66	B' L' D B2 F' R' B' D2 U2 B2 F' L' R B2 U' B F D F U2 B F' L2 D' F
7.	14.69	B' D B D' L' R2 D' U2 B F2 U2 F' D U L R B' R2 D2 B F' U2 B F2 R2
8.	(17.17)	L B' F U' R' B2 R2 D2 B2 U F' R' B2 R' B R2 D2 U2 L' B D U' L2 R' U
9.	14.45	U F' L2 B F D' U B F R U R' B2 L R2 B2 F' U2 B F2 U F L' R2 D
10.	16.31	F' D2 U2 B L R F L2 F R D U' L' D2 U L' R2 D2 U L2 R D R D U'
11.	15.16	U' R' U B' F' R' U B2 L' D2 U' L R2 D' U' B2 L R U2 L R B2 F' L R2
12.	12.94	F D2 U2 L2 D' U' L' R' D2 U' B R D U L R U2 L2 R' D2 U' L R2 D2 U

Not a PB, but I'm just posting this to beat Edward.


----------



## Edward (May 16, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Average: 14.97
> Standard Deviation: 1.10
> Best Time: 12.27
> Worst Time: 17.17
> ...



I declare war. We are officially racing to an unspecified average of 12.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average of 12: 10.17 (σ = 0.70)
> 1. 10.14 L2 B R' D R2 D B L2 B' L R F D F2 U R2 U' F' L2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 F
> 2. 10.91 B2 R B' U B D U' F2 D' B' D' B L D R F' L2 D L U2 R' L2 F2 R2 F'
> 3. (13.18) U2 L' R2 D2 F B' U L B U2 L2 D' L2 D' L' D R U' F R D F' R U' D
> ...


Good job anyway.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

Doing some OH racing with Zane_C and picked up some nice pbs 
times (reset):
44.00, 46.32, 39.39, 42.21, 31.84, 44.79, 35.45, 41.18, 41.81, 43.86, 34.69, *29.31*, 38.03, 39.54, *24.86*, 44.50, 52.74

stats: (hide)
number of times: 17/17
*best time: 24.86*
worst time: 52.74

current avg5: 40.69 (σ = 2.76)
*best avg5: 34.01 (σ = 3.59)*

current avg12: 39.32 (σ = 4.75)
*best avg12: 37.79 (σ = 4.58)*

session avg: 39.79 (σ = 103.44)
session mean: 39.68

B R B R U2 F' L2 U D F2 R D2 U2 F D' F2 U R U L2 B R2 L' D' B2
24.86 PLL skip. Easy cross, easy F2L, normal OLL then U'!
Pbs from this session:
Lucky Single: 24.86
Non-Lucky Single: 29.31
Average of 5: 34.01
Average of 12: 37.79

session avg: 39.79 (σ = 103.44)
huh? Lol.

I know I'm super inconsistent but something tells me session avg: 39.79 (σ = 103.44) is just a bit too inconsistent.

Edit: And I had 3 PLL skips. On one I used a COLL and had EPLL skipped.


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2010)

I also got some pb's while racing ZB_FTW!!!

number of times: 49/50
best time: 23.24
worst time: 45.52

*best avg5: 28.51 (σ = 1.12)*
27.50, 27.96, (36.02), 30.08, (24.71)

*best avg12: 30.89 (σ = 2.76)*
(24.71), 33.11, (45.52), 29.68, 36.27, 28.97, 29.68[OLL skip], 32.50, 34.16, 28.04, 28.44, 28.01

*session avg: 32.90 (σ = 4.03)*
36.75, 32.56, 33.14, 32.07, 31.01, 30.30, 40.14, 27.50, 27.96, 36.02, 30.08, 24.71, 33.11, 45.52, 29.68, 36.27, 28.97, 29.68[OLL skip], 32.50, 34.16, 28.04, 28.44, 28.01, 36.52, 33.75, 34.06, 34.21, 35.35, 37.98, 33.92, 33.89, 29.42, 38.14, 31.68, 35.24, 34.11, 37.12, 35.60, (DNF(39.90)), 31.46, 29.47, 33.08, (23.24[OLL skip]), 27.51, 30.35, 34.51, 29.01, 32.89, 42.44, 30.99

EDIT: 31.46, 29.47, 33.08, (23.24[OLL skip]), 27.51, 30.35, 34.51, 29.01, 32.89, (42.44), 30.99, 28.24. = 30.75 avg12.


----------



## Truncator (May 16, 2010)

Average: 34.74
Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 30.19
Worst Time: 38.72
Individual Times:
1.	(30.19) U' R B' F R' B L B' F L U L2 D2 L' R2 D2 R' B L R2 U' B2 D U' R'
2.	31.22	B D' R D U B' F' R' F' L' R2 F L2 R' F2 L B2 F2 L' U' F2 R' B F R2
3.	34.11	B' F' U F' U' B D' U F' D2 U' F' R U2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R' F D B' D' U2
4.	35.81	B2 F2 D F' L2 R D F' D2 B' F U2 R D U' B2 F2 D' U' F L' R D2 U' B
5.	34.18	B2 F' D' L R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 B F' L' D' U2 F D2 U2 B F' D' U' B' F U2
6.	32.09	D U B' R2 D2 U2 L R2 D' F L' U' B' D2 L' B2 F U2 F U' L F' L' D' F'
7.	36.15	U R' D B L U2 B L' D' U' L R' U F2 D2 U' F L' D2 U' F D2 B2 F2 U
8.	35.09	D U' L U2 B' F U' F' L' R' B' F' D2 U' L' R' F L R2 D2 L' R2 B F D'
9.	(38.72)	D' R' B2 R2 U' L2 R D2 U' F2 R U B' L' U2 R B F2 R U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2
10.	37.13	L R' D2 F R' F' R' F D' B F L2 R' F2 D F D R D2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R2
11.	35.41	D' B' F' D2 L' R B F D U L2 B F U2 L D F2 L D' F D' U2 L' R2 D'
12.	36.25	B2 D' L D U2 L' R' D U F' D2 U' B D' U L R' U' F2 U' L' R' B' F D

Just felt like beating ZB_FTW  Also 27.68 NL single.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Average: 34.74
> Standard Deviation: 1.78
> Best Time: 30.19
> Worst Time: 38.72
> Just felt like beating ZB_FTW  Also 27.68 NL single.


 I don't practise OH. I did heaps of LH practise without getting faster, so now I've switched back to RH. Oh well, thanks for setting me a target 



Zane_C said:


> I also got a some pb's while racing ZB_FTW!!!
> 
> number of times: 49/50
> best time: 23.24
> ...


Wow, you really took off after you stopped racing me. Especially the a12. Ok, you two have inspired me to practise.


----------



## pappas (May 16, 2010)

Sub 10 3x3 8.66 single. Easy F2L, PLL skip.
F R' B' F L' R' D L' R' D' L R2 U' F L' F' U L2 U F2 D2 L2 R D2 U'
I jumped out of the seat and slammed my knee into the desk when it happened.:fp


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Sub 10 3x3 8.66 single. Easy F2L, PLL skip.
> F R' B' F L' R' D L' R' D' L R2 U' F L' F' U L2 U F2 D2 L2 R D2 U'
> I jumped out of the seat and slammed my knee into the desk when it happened.:fp



That's awesome


----------



## onionhoney (May 16, 2010)

Average of 12: 18.94
1. (22.15) L2 R' F U D' R' B' D F U L' F L' R2 U2 R' D2 F' L' D2 F' D U' B L2 
2. 17.29 F2 L F' D2 R' F' B' D' F' R L2 U B F' U F U F' U2 R2 B' U2 D R2 L2 
3. 19.15 R' L F R' D L U B L' U' F2 D R F' B L' B L2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' B' L 
4. 18.27 B R B2 L B2 R2 L' D' F2 B' R D' L F' R F' D2 R B' U' F' B2 R2 F2 U' 
5. 18.01 B2 U2 B' L F2 B2 R' L' D' L2 R D2 F' B D' U R' B2 R' B' R' B' F' L B 
6. 18.95 R D2 L' R2 U2 R F' D2 U R F2 L2 F' B' L2 D2 L R' F' U F' R' U' L2 D 
7. (16.98) R B' L2 U R2 D R' B' L2 F2 L' F B R2 D R2 B L D B2 R' D' U F' R 
8. 21.68 U' R U2 D F L2 B' R2 L D B2 U' R F' D' B' F2 L2 R' B' L B2 R B D2 
9. 19.47 L' D L U' B2 U2 F D' B2 L' B L D B' R U2 R2 L F' B2 D2 B' R U2 L 
10. 17.15 D' R' F' B D' B L' R2 D2 F2 D2 U R' D2 R L' F U R2 L2 F2 D2 U L' F2 
11. 20.63 F2 L U F2 R F' U' D B D' F2 B' D2 L' D2 F2 L' F B D2 L B R' U2 D2 
12. 18.83 R2 U B2 F2 U D R' F D' F' L' U' D2 F R F' R U L' U' L U2 R2 B2 R2 

PB. PLLs were very easy. Thus i got some good singles.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 16, 2010)

7.675 jflysim 3x3x2


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 16, 2010)

4x4x4: 49.91 with OLL parity. F2L done at 38, nothing special just the usual 2-3 edges done after centers. 

4th sub-50, first with any parity.

B Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 U Rw F' L Rw' R Fw U2 L D2 U' L' B Fw F2 D' F D2 B2 D Uw' U Fw' U Fw2 F' L Rw2 R' D2 Uw Fw' L2 D2


----------



## Toad (May 16, 2010)

New PB single, *11.37 Full Step*!! 

D' U2 B' F L B' F2 U' L2 R F R B' F' L2 D2 U' F2 D2 U L D2 U2 F L2

x2 y L D R' D2 R'

U2 y' L' U L U2 L' U L
U2 R U' R'
U2 L U L'
d' R U2 R' d R' U' R

U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R

U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

49 moves = 4.3 TPS (Not that great actually)


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2010)

Just got sub40 on the 3x3x3.. (average)

also hit a new pb..26.27


----------



## Imperatrix (May 16, 2010)

I finally broke sub 30. I did 2 weeks ago but in the duration of that time, I notice that my times were becoming more consistent. Now I average 26.98 and my PB is 22.00. Go me ;D


----------



## ben1996123 (May 16, 2010)

Yay 



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-16-2010 19:01:56

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.44
Standard Deviation: 0.90
Best Time: 1.79
Worst Time: 5.73
Individual Times:
1.	3.81	R' U R F R2 U R' U2
2.	2.79	F R2 F' U F' U' F U
3.	3.37	F' U2 F' R' F' R' U R2 U2
4.	3.51	U F' R2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 U2
5.	2.60	U R2 U' R2 U' R F' R' U
6.	3.12	R F' U R' F R' U2 R2
7.	5.07	R2 U2 F2 U' R' U R2 F2 U
8.	3.37	R U2 F U R2 F' R U R U'
9.	3.00	F U R U' R U2 F' U2
10.	2.46	R F2 R' U R2 F U' F
11.	4.70	R' U2 F2 U' F' R2 U R'
12.	2.22	F2 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U R2 U'
13.	5.29	U' R U R F' U R
14.	3.45	U' R' U R' U F R2 U' F
15.	2.85	F2 U' R2 U' R U2 F' R' F2 U'
16.	3.28	U2 R2 U' R' U' F R2 U2
17.	2.18	U' F' U F' R' F2 R2 U2 F' U'
18.	3.17	R F U2 R' U R U' F U2
19.	3.51	U F2 U' R U' R2 F' R'
20.	3.37	F R U' R2 F U2
21.	4.74	F R' F R F' U F2 R2 U2
22.	4.07	R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U'
23.	4.21	R2 F U R' U F' R F2 R
24.	4.23	U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R F U'
25.	3.12	F2 U' F' U2 F R2 U' R F'
26.	4.15	R2 F R2 U' R F' U' R'
27.	2.65	U R2 U' F2 U F' R
28.	3.17	F2 R U R' U2 F U F2 R' U
29.	3.29	F' U2 R2 U F2 R U2 R' F U'
30.	3.67	U2 R F R2 F' R2 F R' U'
31.	3.37	U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 R'
32.	4.94	R' F R' U F' U2 R F' U'
33.	2.70	F' U2 R' U R2 F' R U2 R2 U'
34.	4.26	R' U R' U R' F R' U' R2
35.	4.26	F U R' F2 U' R' U2 F R' U
36.	3.40	U R' F R' U F2 R2 U R2
37.	5.09	F' R2 U2 R U F' R2 U2
38.	4.34	F2 R' F U' F' R F2 U' R2
39.	2.50	U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' F R2 U'
40.	4.65	F U' F R' F' U F U' R2
41.	3.40	F2 U2 R' U F' U F' R' U'
42.	2.56	F U' R F2 R F U F'
43.	2.79	R F' U R' F U R' U
44.	4.16	U R U F2 R2 F' U2 F2
45.	3.26	R2 U' R' U F2 U F' U F
46.	4.09	U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R' F U2
47.	2.33	R2 F' U' F R' U R2 U
48.	5.43	F2 R2 U F' U2 F' R F2
49.	3.29	R2 F2 R' F2 R U R U' F2
50.	3.03	R2 F' U F2 R' U R' F' R
51.	2.28	R' U R2 U R2 F' R U'
52.	3.03	U2 F' U2 R F R2 U R2 U2
53.	2.01	F' U' R2 F' R U2 F2 U' R' U2
54.	2.50	U2 R U' R2 U' F R U' R' U'
55.	3.21	R F2 U2 F' U R F2 R F' U'
56.	3.20	R U' F' U2 F' R F2 U' F'
57.	2.12	F2 R' F U2 R' F U' F' R2
58.	2.90	R U F' R2 F2 U F' U F'
59.	2.86	F' R U' R2 U R' F R' F U'
60.	2.86	F' R' U F R2 U' F U2
61.	1.86	U F U F2 R U2 R' U R'
62.	2.81	F U2 F R U2 F' U2 F R U2
63.	2.84	R F' U' F' U2 R F2 R2 U'
64.	3.64	U R2 U2 R' U F2 R' F2
65.	2.95	R U R' U' R2 F U2
66.	2.39	R' U' R2 U F' R2 F' U F'
67.	3.39	F2 U' F U R2 U F' U2 R'
68.	1.79	U2 F' U R U' F'
69.	2.53	F' R' U R2 F2 R' U R
70.	2.18	R' F2 U2 R' F' R U' F' R'
71.	2.54	R F2 R2 F' U R2 F U' R2
72.	2.29	F' R F' R2 U' F U' R2
73.	2.23	F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' U
74.	3.81	F' U2 R2 F U R2 F2 U'
75.	3.12	U2 F' R U' R' F R2
76.	3.26	R' F' U2 R F2 R F' R
77.	3.29	F R' U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R'
78.	4.21	U F R2 F2 U F' R2 U R2
79.	3.79	F2 U F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U
80.	3.07	F R U F' U2 F2 U' F R U2
81.	4.68	U R' F U F' R2 U2 F R'
82.	4.82	F' R F2 U' F R2 F' U2 F2
83.	4.26	R2 U2 F U2 F2 R' F' R
84.	3.59	R' F' U2 F R2 F
85.	4.02	R U' R' F' R2 U2 F U' F U2
86.	2.84	R' F2 U F' U R' U2 R U
87.	3.40	U F' U F' R F2 U2 R
88.	3.37	U' F2 U R2 F' R F2 R
89.	3.42	F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R
90.	4.23	U2 F2 U' F' R F' R F2 R
91.	3.71	F2 U2 F R2 U' R F
92.	5.65+	F' U R' F2 R U2 F' U R' U2
93.	3.06	R' F R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F U2
94.	4.71	F U2 R' U R' F R2 U'
95.	2.95	F2 R U' F U2 R2 F U'
96.	5.73	R F U' R2 F R' F R2
97.	5.24	R2 U R' U2 F U' F' U F2
98.	2.95	R U R F' R2 F2 R' F2
99.	4.74	F' U' F U F' R2 F R U2
100.	3.82	R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U' R

2.58 average of 12

2.33 average of 5


----------



## kinch2002 (May 16, 2010)

Avg12 7.56 with Avg5 7.30 (solves 7-11)
Lots of lucky solves - 6.71 had last 2 corners skip I think.


Spoiler



1.	7.40	u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=4 / UdUd
2.	6.81	u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=0 / UUUU
3.	7.25	u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=4 / dUdd
4.	8.13	u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=5 / ddUd
5.	(9.04)	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-3 / Uddd
6.	7.58	u=1,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-5 / dUdU
7.	6.90	u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=5,d=0 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-1 / dUdU
8.	8.77	u=2,d=-5 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=6 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-1 / UdUU
9.	7.00	u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=4,d=2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=3 / UUUd
10.	8.00	u=1,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=4 / UUUU
11.	(6.71)	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=6 / dUUd
12.	7.78	u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=5 / ddUU


----------



## MTGjumper (May 16, 2010)

WR puh-lease  (or at least NR )


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2010)

I'm definitely gonna watch your solves at UK Masters


----------



## James Ludlow (May 16, 2010)

It's on, Dan. No pressure!


----------



## Kian (May 17, 2010)

12.75, 21.13, 14.19, 13.00, 14.34, (12.91), 14.90, (21.51), 15.25, 13.57, 14.53, 13.54

I should be angry, but really I had 10 quality solves out of 12, so I can't be that mad.


----------



## Owen (May 17, 2010)

Broke my new magic... Will restring it!


----------



## Elliot (May 17, 2010)

(12.83), 13.09, 16.22, 13.09, 17.49, 15.87, 14.33, 14.31, 13.40, (17.79), 16.29, 14.87 = *14.90*

13.18, 14.53, (17.28), (12.72), 13.67 = *13.79*

First sub-15 avg12! First sub-14 avg5!
This was part of an avg100.


----------



## BigGreen (May 17, 2010)

7.21 non lucky single

D U B' F' L' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F' D2 U' B' U' L B D' L R D U' R2 B'

x'y D'RrB'
U2r'U'rURUM'U2R'Ur
RU'L'UR'U'L
U2M'UM'U2M'UM
U'MU2MU'MU2M'


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 7.21 non lucky single
> 
> D U B' F' L' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F' D2 U' B' U' L B D' L R D U' R2 B'
> 
> ...



I seriously get scared every time I see that you've posted in this thread.

Well done. That brings something up though, I wouldn't consider that lucky (as you haven't), but the only real reason I would call a solve lucky is a full step skip. As in, complete FB or SB skip, CMLL skip, or entire L6E skip. What do you think?


----------



## BigGreen (May 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> the only real reason I would call a solve lucky is a full step skip. As in, complete FB or SB skip, CMLL skip, or entire L6E skip. What do you think?



yeah i would agree with that.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 17, 2010)

Sub -17 single:15.58 with PLL skip.
I had two sub 20s and could have had 3 if my cube hadn't popped.


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2010)

Average of 5: 15.29
1. (12.72) B' F2 R' D' R2 D' R2 B' L' F' R U F' U B' R' U2 B' U D2 F L' R' U2 R2
2. (17.07) R2 L2 B' D B' U' F2 U F L' F' D R F2 U R L U L U' R2 U2 D' B' R
3. 16.31 F B D F2 U B F2 L F' L U' F2 R' L2 D2 U L U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D B
4. 13.52 U F L2 B2 L' B' L2 B2 F U' L B' R U R D' R' L' D R' B2 U' D' L D
5. 16.04 F L' R' B F' R2 U L2 D L' B' D L2 D' F U F2 D2 L2 U' F B2 D2 R D' 

Not a PB, but I really like this avg because of 2 NL sub 14's.


----------



## Faz (May 17, 2010)

5.96 full step

1. (5.96) R U2 D F2 L D2 B2 U2 D' R' L' B U' L' D2 R' U B2 F' D2 R2 D R' U2 B 

y' F R2 D L'
y R U2' R' U R U' R'
U L' U L U2 L' U L 
U2 L U L'
l' U' L U R U' r' F
J perm then U

43 moves = 7.21 TPS


----------



## Toad (May 17, 2010)

New PB *ave12*, no lucky cases. Old PB was 16.55 but this one is so much more consistent 

*Average: 16.51
Standard Deviation: 1.09*
Best Time: 14.15
Worst Time: 18.38
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(14.15)	B' U2 L2 R2 F2 R B2 F' L2 R2 D F' L R2 B L2 R' B' F2 D' U L D2 R2 D'
2.	17.80	L2 D' U2 F L R2 B F D' F2 L' R2 D U B2 F' R' D' B' D' F D B2 U R'
3.	(18.38)	B2 F' U R' D' F D L2 B F2 L' R D U2 B F' L' B2 F U' F' D2 F' D2 U2
4.	18.01	L2 R2 D U' F U' R B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L R F L D2 U' L2 B F2 D2 U' L2
5.	14.98	R' D' B' L' U R2 D U' L R' D2 U' F D2 L2 U B' R' B' F2 R B2 F2 D2 L2
6.	18.05	B2 F R' D U B F' L R' B' F2 R D U' F' L' D B2 F' D U B' F' R' D2
7.	16.00	B' F' D2 U R B D2 U F' L B2 L2 R2 B2 D' U L' R2 U L R2 B F D U
8.	16.08	B D U' B2 D2 U L' R2 U2 B F2 L2 R' B2 F L' U' B2 U L' B2 F R2 D L
9.	17.41	D' L D U' L2 B' F2 D2 U' L F L R D2 U' B2 R B' F R' U2 R D2 U F'
10.	15.07	D2 B' F' R F' R' F2 D' B D' U B' F L D2 L D' L' R' B' F R' D' F D2
11.	16.72	R' D U L U' R2 D2 U2 L B2 F L2 R' F2 D2 U' B D' L' B2 F L2 R U2 R
12.	14.98	D' R F' L D L' R B' L R2 B' F2 D2 R F L R' B' F L' R' D2 U' B' F2


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2010)

Minx <3

best avg5: 1:24.44 (σ = 3.24)
1:29.02, 1:21.94, (1:19.58), (1:33.76), 1:22.36,

best avg12: 1:27.12 (σ = 3.72)
1:25.62, 1:25.92, 1:31.57, 1:22.48, 1:32.58, 1:22.85, 1:28.52, (1:37.60), 1:30.73, 1:29.02, 1:21.94, (1:19.58)


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 17, 2010)

2x2
avg12 - 5.55 (.02 off of PB)
avg5 - 4.94 (first sub 5 average!)
Then I got a 4.96 avg5 about 10 minutes later.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 18, 2010)

20.00 avg. 12. :|


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 18, 2010)

determination ?

I request the return of the puzzle

Who I am ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKxhvNAXLn4

Not the poptube pepsi video youtube with Dan Brown


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > the only real reason I would call a solve lucky is a full step skip. As in, complete FB or SB skip, CMLL skip, or entire L6E skip. What do you think?
> ...



So if you had 2 move first block, 2 move second block, Sune CMLL, and M' U' M' / M2 U' / M' U2 M as LSE for a solve, you'd say it was non-lucky?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> So if you had 2 move first block, 2 move second block, Sune CMLL, and M' U' M' / M2 U' / M' U2 M as LSE for a solve, you'd say it was non-lucky?



I'd say it was full step.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 18, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> 20.00 avg. 12. :|



Your avatar goes perfectly with that.


----------



## Forte (May 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > So if you had 2 move first block, 2 move second block, Sune CMLL, and M' U' M' / M2 U' / M' U2 M as LSE for a solve, *you'd say it was non-lucky?*
> ...



Not his question >_>


----------



## Zane_C (May 18, 2010)

Nothing to special just some PLL practice.
55 second PLL time attack.
2:03 OH PLL time attack. (First)
T perm avg5 = 1.25
1.24, 1.25, 1.25, 1.26, 1.55


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> T perm avg5 = 1.25
> 1.24, 1.25, 1.25, 1.26, 1.55



You must turn way faster than me. I normally average 1:05 on PLL time attacks too, and when I used to practise them, I got like 55. T-perm 1.25 a5, what?


----------



## Zane_C (May 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > T perm avg5 = 1.25
> ...



I was actually surprised myself, until today I don't think I've even got a 1.25 single and suddenly i get this avg.


----------



## mande (May 18, 2010)

3x3 possibly PB avg 12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.36
1. 15.00 B F U D L' B F U2 B L F B2 U2 B' D' L2 B L' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 U' F2
2. 15.19 F' B2 L' F R' B D U2 F2 R B F D' F2 D' R' B L' U2 F D U2 B' R D
3. 15.79 R U' F R2 B' D' L' U2 F' U D' R2 U2 L F2 R' F' U L' B2 F L U2 F2 B'
4. (13.40) U' L B' F' D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' U2 R2 F2 D' U' F' U R B F L' F' D2 B2
5. 16.78 F' R' L2 B L B' L2 D L B2 D2 R' L' B' D B U' F R B L2 D F2 D2 R2
6. 19.26 B2 U' R' D2 F2 D' B2 L U F D' R' D' U' L B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 U'
7. (20.92) B2 D' R F2 B D2 R' L F L2 D' F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' U2 B' R' F' B2 L B2
8. 17.10 U2 F' B' D' F L' R2 U F L U2 B2 D' F U D R' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U
9. 17.10 R' D2 F' L B D F' B D2 F2 B' L' U' R' U' D F' R F2 D2 L U D L2 F
10. 14.84 R U' R' U2 R B D' U2 L R2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D R F2 R' F' U2 F R
11. 17.22 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L' D' U' L' R' D U' L' R' U B' L B F' D' B' U2 D B2 F'
12. 15.36 D2 L2 F U2 B' F2 D B' L F2 L U2 B L' D' L U2 R' D2 B' F' U2 D2 R2 F


This was done on a hybrid (some old type A core + type D cubies). I'm going to start using this as my main cube now.


----------



## joey (May 18, 2010)

1:35.78 5x5

with japenese colour scheme


----------



## pjk (May 18, 2010)

Took a break from revision, and my first 3x3 BLD solve was a new PB:
B' D F2 D R' L U2 L' F U' F2 L' U' L2 U B2 R D' F L' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 
1:56.69 

My first sub-2 ever.


----------



## Toad (May 18, 2010)

pjk said:


> Took a break from revision, and my first 3x3 BLD solve was a new PB:
> B' D F2 D R' L U2 L' F U' F2 L' U' L2 U B2 R D' F L' D2 U2 L' R2 D2
> 1:56.69
> 
> My first sub-2 ever.



Ohnice!! Well done


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 18, 2010)

Average of 5: 2.63
1. 2.55 R2 F R' U R F' R2 U2
2. (4.86) U' F' U2 R' F R2 U2
3. 2.96 U' R U' R' U2 R2 F R' F
4. (1.50) F R' U' F R2
5. 2.38 F' R U' R F R' U' R2 

2x2 with stackmat  Almost as fast as WR!


----------



## Forte (May 18, 2010)

joey said:


> 1:35.78 5x5
> 
> with japenese colour scheme



 japenese is cool too


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 18, 2010)

Master Magic: 2.58


----------



## Toad (May 18, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Master Magic: 2.58



SUB 2 GOGOGO


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Master Magic: 2.58
> ...



I don't know if sub-2 will be possible at this stage
However this PB was quite easy to get so I guess that anyting is possible


----------



## ben1996123 (May 18, 2010)

yay, 3.35 2x2 ao100



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-18-2010 18:34:01

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.35
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 1.04
Worst Time: 5.60
Individual Times:
1.	2.73	R F2 R' F R2 F R2 F U2
2.	2.75	R' F' R U' F' U' F2 R U2
3.	4.74	F' U2 R' U R U2 F' U'
4.	4.51	F R' F R2 F R F2 U' F' U'
5.	4.66	U' F' U F2 U F' U R' F'
6.	3.15	U' F U' R2 F R' F' R
7.	5.37	U2 F R' U F2 R U2 R2
8.	4.71	U2 R2 F' R F' R U2 R' U2
9.	2.32	R U F2 U F2 R U R F'
10.	3.71	U R F' R2 U2 F R U R2
11.	3.10	F' R U R' U F' U2
12.	5.27	R U2 R2 F' U' F2 R
13.	3.12	U' F R' U2 R U' R U F2
14.	3.90	R2 U2 R' U' F2 U F' R U'
15.	3.01	U R2 F R' F R U R' U
16.	2.79	R' F2 R2 U' R' F R' U R2
17.	2.98	U' F2 R F2 U' F' R U2 R U'
18.	4.73	R U' F R2 U2 F U' F U
19.	2.60	F' U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R U'
20.	3.62	R2 F' U' F2 R F R U2 F' U2
21.	2.89	F' R' F2 U' F R F2
22.	3.34	R' F U' F U F2 U R' U'
23.	4.96	U F' U F2 U R U R2 U
24.	4.29	U2 F R U2 R2 F2 U'
25.	4.24	U R2 F R' F R' U R2
26.	3.17	F2 U F' R2 U F U' R F'
27.	2.39	R' U F U' R' F R2 U
28.	4.48	F R' U F' U2 F' U' F
29.	2.39	U' R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U
30.	2.73	R U' R2 U F2 R U' R' U
31.	3.26	U R2 F R F2 U F2
32.	5.04	F R U2 F' R U2 R' F2
33.	3.81	U' R' U2 F R' U' R F2 R2
34.	4.28	U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F U'
35.	3.98	F2 R U' F2 U2 F' U F' U2
36.	3.42	F U' F R' F2 R F2 R
37.	3.04	R2 F2 U R' F U' R2
38.	4.13	F R F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
39.	2.43	U2 F' R' F U2 F2 R' F' R2
40.	3.32	R U F' U F U2 F2 R' F'
41.	2.45	R2 U2 R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F'
42.	3.38	U R' F U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2
43.	4.32	U' F' R2 F' U' F U' F2 U'
44.	3.90	U2 F2 U' R U' F' U R2 F
45.	3.56	F' U F2 R U F2 R2 U2 F'
46.	4.30	F' R2 U2 F U' F2 R U2 R'
47.	2.73	U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R'
48.	2.70	F R' U R2 U F2
49.	2.11	U F' U F2 U' F R' U' R U'
50.	2.89	R2 F U' F2 R' U F' R' U'
51.	4.03	U' R U2 F' U R2 F R' U
52.	3.67	U F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' F'
53.	1.04	R' F' U' F U
54.	2.20	U R' U R' U F' R F'
55.	3.03	U F' R F U2 F U' F' R U
56.	4.65	R F' R U' R2 U F' U' F'
57.	2.65	F2 U2 F R' F2 U2 R2
58.	2.50	U F' R' F U' F2 U F R2
59.	2.76	U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F
60.	1.75	R' U R U F' R U' F2 U'
61.	3.56	F R' F2 R F R2 U2 F2
62.	2.98	R' U2 F U2 F' U R2 F' U2
63.	3.46	U R2 U' F' U R' U' F2
64.	3.18	R F U' R' U F2 R' U R2
65.	2.93	U' F U2 F2 R U' F2 R
66.	1.98	U' R F' U F U R2 U R2
67.	3.85	R' F U R2 U R2 U F' U2 R'
68.	2.82	F' U R2 U2 R' U F' R2
69.	2.45	U' R F2 R' U F' R U R'
70.	2.95	F' U R' U F2 U' F2 U2
71.	1.50	R' U F R F R2
72.	2.93	F' R2 F2 U' F' R U' R U'
73.	4.79	F R2 F U' F R' F R' U2
74.	2.84	U' R U2 R' U' F R2 U' R2
75.	3.31	F R U' F2 U2 R U' R U2
76.	2.51	R2 U' F2 R F' R F2 U R2 U'
77.	2.93	U' R2 F' R2 F' U F2 U' F U2
78.	2.93	R' F' U' F U F' R F2 U'
79.	2.48	R2 U' R2 U' R' U F' R F U'
80.	2.62	F2 R F' U2 R U F U F2 U'
81.	2.73	F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U' R2 U
82.	2.79	U' F' R U' R' F2 R' F2 R
83.	4.52	U' R' F R2 F U' F R2 U2
84.	3.43	U R2 U' F R' F U2
85.	3.15	F2 U F' U R' F2 U R' U'
86.	2.87	U' R2 F2 R F' U2 R2 F2
87.	2.56	U' R2 F U' F R' F2 R
88.	2.31	R' F' U R' U F' R' F2
89.	2.95	F2 R2 U' F R2 F' R F
90.	5.60	R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R F'
91.	5.24	F2 U R U2 F R' F R' U'
92.	3.07	F U2 R U' F2 U' F U2 R2
93.	3.07	F U F R U' R F' R' U'
94.	3.31	R2 U' F U2 F' U R2 U2 R' U'
95.	2.68	R U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F'
96.	5.48	F U F' R F' R F2 R
97.	1.87	F' U2 F R' U R F2 U2 R2
98.	5.52+	R2 U' R F' U' R2 U F2 U2
99.	4.02	F U' F2 U F' R' F' U'
100.	2.37	R' U R2 U' R U' R2 F U


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

I do a lot of 3x3x3 averages of 25. According to CCT, I just got my first ever sub-2 standard deviation on an average of 25: 1.96. I'm finally getting somewhat consistent! It's also my fourth-best average of 25 ever at 23.75.

Note that I didn't have a single sub-20 solve.  (Of course, that's part of why the standard deviation was so low.)



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-18-2010 14:21:17

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 23.75
Standard Deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 20.05
Worst Time: 28.17
Individual Times:
1.	24.61	B' F2 L' D2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L' R2 B2 L R B' D L R D2 U L' R D L2
2.	23.52	F' D2 U2 B2 F L' B F' R2 U2 L' B' L U B' U' B2 F2 D' R D' B R2 B F'
3.	28.17	L R' U B F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 R F2 R B R B U' L' R B2 F2 D2
4.	24.69	L F D' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 R D2 F2 D' F' R' D2 U2 L D2 U2 L R' B L' R2 D
5.	26.50	F2 U L2 U R' D U R' D L' U L' D2 L' D' U2 B' L' R' B2 F2 L' R B' F2
6.	23.95	R2 D' L' R B2 F R B' F D' L' R' U B' F' D2 L2 F L B D2 B F' D' L2
7.	24.50	L R' D2 U2 R B L' R' D' U' B F R' U' F L D' U F' D U2 R' D2 U F2
8.	25.70	R2 B' U' L' R2 U F' L' B F D2 U2 F2 D' L2 R B' F U2 L R2 U R2 D2 B2
9.	20.61	L' D' L R2 B D' F U2 L' R D' U2 B' L' D R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 L' R U' R2
10.	23.92	B2 R' B F U F2 U2 B' L' U2 R U L2 B' D L R' D2 L' R B' D F' D2 U
11.	22.42	L R D U' B F R' F2 U L2 F' L U' B' L' R B2 L D2 B' F2 D2 U' B F2
12.	20.58	B2 F' L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 F2 U B U' L2 R' D U' L' B2 R2 D2 B' F2
13.	20.05	U2 R' F L2 R' U2 L2 D L' R2 D2 L' R' D2 B L2 R D2 U' B' F2 L' D' U B
14.	23.36	L R2 B' D U2 L R' B' L' R D2 B L2 R F' D2 U B2 F' U B' D' F2 D' U
15.	26.55	R B' R' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D R B2 U2 L' D' U2 B F L D2 L2 F' D F
16.	23.03	D L' R' B' D U L R' B L' R D U2 L B2 L2 R2 B2 F' L D2 U' F2 U2 F
17.	21.76	D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R D R B' F' R U' R2 F2 L2 R U' F2 D' U2 F R2 B D2 R2
18.	23.31	L2 R' F D' B2 F U' F2 D' R D L2 R2 B R D2 L B' D L' R F' D2 U' L2
19.	24.23	F' D' L2 R U2 B2 F L R' U' B F' U2 B F' R B2 D2 B L' U2 L' U B' R
20.	24.44	B' R2 F' D2 L D' B' F' R' B F' L2 F L' U' L B2 F' L R U' L2 R2 B' L'
21.	23.78	R' F2 L2 R' U' L R2 B F' L' D2 B' D2 U' R2 D' U' B' F U L2 D2 U' R2 U'
22.	24.77	R' U' F' R D U L2 F' D U L' B2 U' B' F U' L R D' U F U2 R2 F2 U2
23.	25.89	D F2 D2 U' B2 F' U2 B' U L R' B' R2 D' U2 R B2 D2 U L B2 F' U2 F' L'
24.	21.61	B U2 L' R' U B R2 B2 U R B' F2 U2 L2 D U2 B' R' B F' L2 D' U B F
25.	21.83	U' L2 R D2 U' L D' U' L D U' B' F' R2 D2 U' L2 R B' U B2 F R F L'


----------



## Evan Liu (May 18, 2010)

PB Average of 5: 17.08 
1. 16.16 U' F2 U2 B2 F R' F L D2 U' L R B D2 B2 U F' U' L' R2 U' L2 F D' U
2. 17.85 D2 U2 R2 L2 U R B U R B2 D L' B' F2 D B L2 F L2 R' D2 R D' R2 B
3. (15.81) R2 D2 B2 L F2 B U F R2 B U' B2 R' U2 D2 F' B' R' D L' D' B' L U' F2
4. (21.87) R2 F2 U2 B2 L R' F R B R2 B L2 U' R F2 L F L F2 L' B L' B F' U2
5. 17.25 U' L B D R2 U2 D2 L F D2 L B L F B' U2 L B2 L2 F L' U' F D' F2


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 18, 2010)

I became the first swede to ever get a sub-10 3x3 solve in competition with my 9.97 at Karlstad Open. 

And I'm also ranked #9 on this list


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2010)

first ever sub 5 avg of 12 for 2x2, i suck at CLL still


Spoiler



Average: 4.90
Standard Deviation: 0.76
Best Time: 3.03
Worst Time: 6.70
Individual Times:
1.	5.64	F' R2 F' U R2 F' U2 F' R'
2.	5.14	F2 U' R U2 R' F2 R F2 U'
3.	5.17	F2 R F U2 R' U' R U R2
4.	3.83	U R2 U' R2 F U2 F R2 F'
5.	(3.03)	F' R U R' U2 R' U2 F R'
6.	5.00	U2 R' F R' F2 R2 F' U'
7.	5.92	R' U2 R U' F R U2 F2 R' U2
8.	4.61	F2 R F' R2 F R2 F2 R'
9.	4.01	F U' F U' F' R U F' R U2
10.	(6.70)	F' R' U2 F2 R U' F U2 R'
11.	3.56	F' U R2 U' F2 U2
12.	6.11	U F' U' R F2 R' U R2


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> I became the first swede to ever get a sub-10 3x3 solve in competition with my 9.97 at Karlstad Open.



3x3 single PB buddies!


----------



## vcuber13 (May 18, 2010)

First K4 solve on a 7x7! It felt like soooo long... the time was 29:24.06 (I average about 12 min) with an explosion (1/3 of the LL).


----------



## DaijoCube (May 18, 2010)

I realized, two weeks ago, that I gained weight and a bad shape.
I started training, jogging and doing a diet.

I can already run twice as much and I lost 15 pounds


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2010)

4x4 PBs 
(my least favorite puzzle though... )

PB Average of 5: 1:18.23


Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:18.23
1. (1:27.94) D2 B' F2 R U L F' D' L D2 Uw U2 F' Uw' U2 L Uw B Uw2 B' R' F2 U' B2 L Fw' R' Rw2 Fw Uw2 D' B Uw2 Rw U2 D2 Rw' B Fw2 R' 
2. 1:16.98 L' R2 Fw U' R B Fw' L2 Uw D Rw' F L F2 Rw' D L' Fw D Rw' U2 F U L B' U2 R2 F' R L U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B R Rw2 L2 F2 Rw2 
3. 1:19.18 U2 Fw' B R' D' L' Fw' Uw L2 F' Rw U Uw' Rw F R Uw' F Rw' F Uw2 L U' L Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw Rw B Rw B Uw' Fw2 D2 U2 Uw' R' L 
4. (1:11.07) U' D2 R2 D2 Fw' U Rw' Uw2 Rw R' F2 Uw2 F2 L Fw L R F U2 L2 U B' R' Uw' R F' Fw' R' F' L' Uw Rw' F L2 Uw Fw' F2 R' D' B' 
5. 1:18.54 B' R B2 L2 U' B Fw U Uw F' R Fw' D2 R Rw' F Rw' D2 L' R' Fw' R' F' B Rw Fw2 Uw2 F2 D B U Rw2 Fw' Rw U2 L2 D2 U Uw2 Fw



AND 

PB Ave of 12: 1:20.06 
So close to sub 80 that it hurts. 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:20.06
1. 1:14.85 Uw' D L' B Fw R' D' F' L2 Uw F U2 F' Uw' R' Rw L Fw2 U2 B2 R' F U Uw' R2 Uw' Rw2 B' D2 Uw2 R' Rw2 F Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw B U 
2. 1:27.65 D2 U' F' Fw' Rw' F Fw2 Uw2 R2 U' B Uw Rw' L' F2 Rw L' U2 B' D2 Fw' Rw Uw' D' L' Fw B2 F R' Fw Rw2 B' F' Uw F' U2 B2 R2 D' Rw 
3. (1:27.94) D2 B' F2 R U L F' D' L D2 Uw U2 F' Uw' U2 L Uw B Uw2 B' R' F2 U' B2 L Fw' R' Rw2 Fw Uw2 D' B Uw2 Rw U2 D2 Rw' B Fw2 R' 
4. 1:16.98 L' R2 Fw U' R B Fw' L2 Uw D Rw' F L F2 Rw' D L' Fw D Rw' U2 F U L B' U2 R2 F' R L U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B R Rw2 L2 F2 Rw2 
5. 1:19.18 U2 Fw' B R' D' L' Fw' Uw L2 F' Rw U Uw' Rw F R Uw' F Rw' F Uw2 L U' L Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw Rw B Rw B Uw' Fw2 D2 U2 Uw' R' L 
6. (1:11.07) U' D2 R2 D2 Fw' U Rw' Uw2 Rw R' F2 Uw2 F2 L Fw L R F U2 L2 U B' R' Uw' R F' Fw' R' F' L' Uw Rw' F L2 Uw Fw' F2 R' D' B' 
7. 1:18.54 B' R B2 L2 U' B Fw U Uw F' R Fw' D2 R Rw' F Rw' D2 L' R' Fw' R' F' B Rw Fw2 Uw2 F2 D B U Rw2 Fw' Rw U2 L2 D2 U Uw2 Fw 
8. 1:22.00 Uw B D' L Uw Fw R2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 R U' Fw R Rw2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw' F2 R' Uw' Rw2 B U F2 Rw2 D L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw B' Fw F2 U Rw' B2 
9. 1:25.67 Uw2 F2 Fw' R2 F D' F' L Uw' L U Rw2 U F' R2 Fw' D2 Fw F2 L' U2 R' D R F R2 U2 Uw Rw' Fw2 B Rw2 D R U' D' B Rw B' Uw' 
10. 1:24.40 F2 B2 Uw2 R' F' L2 U' R D F2 Uw F2 Fw' R2 Fw2 L2 R' D' L2 Uw D Fw' F R Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw' L' R B Uw2 L' D2 U2 B R2 L Uw Rw2 
11. 1:20.05 Uw' R2 U R' B Fw' D' L2 U' F Rw2 F2 L' Uw U Rw2 L R2 Uw2 L' R2 Rw2 D U Fw2 U' L R' B' F' R2 Fw' B' R' B' L2 U Uw B2 L2 
12. 1:11.23 D2 R2 Uw2 B Uw' Fw B2 U Rw' R' D' Uw Fw L2 Fw2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw Rw' D2 F2 B Fw U Rw' F' U2 L U Fw2 Rw2 F D2 Fw' D2 R L B' D


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 19, 2010)

best avg5: 17.99 | best: 17.15 | worst: 18.61 | std: 2.5% 
best avg12: 18.53 | best: 17.15 | worst: 19.95 | std: 3.7%
session avg: 18.76 | best: 16.60 | worst: 21.52 | std: 6.1%



Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 5: 17.99
Best Time: 17.15
Worst Time: 18.61
Standard Deviation: 0.4 (2.5%)

1. (17.15) F2 U' L' R2 F2 U L2 R F L2 F' R D2 R' U B' F' D R' D' B' U' R' B' U' 
2. (18.61) F' U R U B' D2 U F R U2 D L2 R' B' L' F2 D R D2 B' U' L2 B2 F U 
3. 18.29 L U2 D R2 F D' L' D2 U2 B2 F D2 B U2 D F2 D2 L' R D2 R2 L' U2 R F' 
4. 17.36 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D U' R' F' L' D B' F2 L2 R D2 L' R U B' F L2 
5. 18.31 L' D2 U2 L' R F' D U2 L' D' B F L U' L' D2 B F2 R2 F R U' B D L'





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 18.53
Best Time: 17.15
Worst Time: 19.95
Standard Deviation: 0.7 (3.7%)

1. 18.07 U' L R2 D' B F L D L' R' U' B2 R2 L2 F' B' R U' L' D L B U' R D' 
2. 17.86 U' B' L' R' F' B2 D B D2 R' L F' L B D2 L' B2 U' R L2 D2 R2 F U2 F 
3. 19.71 B2 D L' F B L' D R2 D2 U' F L B' R' B U' L R B F' U' B' F R B 
4. (17.15) F2 U' L' R2 F2 U L2 R F L2 F' R D2 R' U B' F' D R' D' B' U' R' B' U' 
5. 18.61 F' U R U B' D2 U F R U2 D L2 R' B' L' F2 D R D2 B' U' L2 B2 F U 
6. 18.29 L U2 D R2 F D' L' D2 U2 B2 F D2 B U2 D F2 D2 L' R D2 R2 L' U2 R F' 
7. 17.36 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D U' R' F' L' D B' F2 L2 R D2 L' R U B' F L2 
8. 18.31 L' D2 U2 L' R F' D U2 L' D' B F L U' L' D2 B F2 R2 F R U' B D L' 
9. 18.72 U' R L' D2 B F L U2 L2 U' F2 L B U' L2 U2 B F2 L2 F' L D U F2 B' 
10. 19.44 D' U2 R L2 B' U R U' D R2 F2 D2 R F' U' L' F' R' D2 L' R' B' L2 B2 F 
11. (19.95) U' B F R D B' L' R' F B' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R D' L' D F B' L2 R F 
12. 18.97 R2 U2 B2 F' D' R' L B' R2 F B2 R' B D' R B D' U L D' F' B' D2 R2 B'





Spoiler



Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Session Average: 18.76
Best Time: 16.60
Worst Time: 21.52
Standard Deviation: 1.2 (6.1%)

1. 18.07 U' L R2 D' B F L D L' R' U' B2 R2 L2 F' B' R U' L' D L B U' R D' 
2. 17.86 U' B' L' R' F' B2 D B D2 R' L F' L B D2 L' B2 U' R L2 D2 R2 F U2 F 
3. 19.71 B2 D L' F B L' D R2 D2 U' F L B' R' B U' L R B F' U' B' F R B 
4. 17.15 F2 U' L' R2 F2 U L2 R F L2 F' R D2 R' U B' F' D R' D' B' U' R' B' U' 
5. 18.61 F' U R U B' D2 U F R U2 D L2 R' B' L' F2 D R D2 B' U' L2 B2 F U 
6. 18.29 L U2 D R2 F D' L' D2 U2 B2 F D2 B U2 D F2 D2 L' R D2 R2 L' U2 R F' 
7. 17.36 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D U' R' F' L' D B' F2 L2 R D2 L' R U B' F L2 
8. 18.31 L' D2 U2 L' R F' D U2 L' D' B F L U' L' D2 B F2 R2 F R U' B D L' 
9. 18.72 U' R L' D2 B F L U2 L2 U' F2 L B U' L2 U2 B F2 L2 F' L D U F2 B' 
10. 19.44 D' U2 R L2 B' U R U' D R2 F2 D2 R F' U' L' F' R' D2 L' R' B' L2 B2 F 
11. 19.95 U' B F R D B' L' R' F B' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R D' L' D F B' L2 R F 
12. 18.97 R2 U2 B2 F' D' R' L B' R2 F B2 R' B D' R B D' U L D' F' B' D2 R2 B' 
13. 19.56 R U B' U' R' B2 F L2 F' U' L' F' U' F' U D' R2 U2 L2 U F B2 U' B2 F' 
14. 20.09 F' U' B2 U' R B F2 L U' D R2 D' F2 B D' L U R2 D U F' D2 L' F' L 
15. 18.68 D B U2 L' D2 U L2 R F L B2 R' L F2 B' R2 U' D F B' D2 B' U2 F2 B 
16. (21.52) B' U2 R' F L F2 U B' F2 D2 R F R B' L' D2 L2 F' D' F' U B L' U2 F2 
17. (16.60) F' U2 D2 B2 D L' R F' U2 B D R2 B2 D' B2 F' R' F R F R2 U F' B U 
18. 18.80 U' B' F U2 F L U2 B2 F2 D2 L F D' B D' R2 B R2 D' L' F' R2 U' D' F2


----------



## Jai (May 19, 2010)

OH: 
14.79, 14.53, 16.48, 16.11, 15.23, 13.87, (18.63), 15.37, 14.41, 15.12, 14.71, (11.64) = 15.06
Almost sub-15; I messed up when I tried to roll this.


----------



## Escher (May 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 7.94
1. 7.30 R2 D B F R' B' F2 D' B D2 U' B2 F U' B2 R' B2 L' R' D2 U2 L B' D' R' 
2. (11.68) D L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' B' L D' R U' D F' D U' L2 B' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 
3. (5.87) U2 B D' B D' L2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 B U R U B R' F2 D B L2 D' L R2 U' 
4. 7.76 D2 R2 B' U B2 U2 R' B R' B' L F' B2 L B' R' F D2 L2 B2 U L' B2 F' D' 
5. 8.77 U F B' U2 B2 L' B' L2 B' L2 B' L' F U' B D F2 D B2 U' B2 F' R L' U'


I couldn't find the 1st solution, but it was an X-cross using the free pair on white, and had an Air Jeff OLL and H perm. Obviously 2nd solution isn't important. 4th I scrambled wrong, since there were 2 2x1x1s already built to make a double x-cross and a couple of easy pairs. Also had an Air Jeff OLL and U perm :confused:. Last was a relatively normal solve except LL was a fully permuted T ZBLL case. 

3rd: 
y2 R L2 D L D2 L (6) 
y U L' U' L (10)
U2 y L' U L (14) (movement here to next pair was ridiculously smooth)
R U' R' U R U' R' (21) (cancels with OLL, noticed halfway through the turn)
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (30)
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2 U2' M' (40)

6.81 tps in stm. **** htm.

I'm not counting the avg of 5 as my PB at all, they were the easiest solves ever and I scrambled wrong for one 7 and can't find the solution for the other. The 5 is mine though! 
Rolled into 9.56 avg12.


----------



## joey (May 19, 2010)

...............


----------



## Sin-H (May 19, 2010)

> <+Hubi> crazy bastard


no, srsrly, that is beyond everything, Rowan!


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2010)

> <+Kirjava> wat







Escher said:


> **** htm




<3


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 19, 2010)

9.25 Mo3 on vid.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2010)

2x2 average of over 9000!!! (9001)

5.45, but thats including solves from like, october 2008 when I averaged 12 seconds...


----------



## joey (May 19, 2010)

1:11.73, 1:15.35, 1:18.72, 1:16.12, 1:15.21, 1:14.03, (1:07.08), 1:20.20, (1:20.79), 1:18.61, 1:20.23, 1:11.35 -> 1:16.16

2-4 relay.


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2010)

D2 U L' B' F' L D B L2 D R' L D2 F R2 D2 B' D' B2 R' B2 D' F2 B L'

9.77 with *pseudoblocks*. I doubt anyone has done this before.

Solution;

xy'UMU
(Lr)Ur'Ur'U(R'M')URU'r'URU'R'
R'U'RURB'R'B
U2MUMUM'UM2U2M'UM2UE2ME2r'R'


----------



## Toad (May 19, 2010)

*WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT

9.91 FULL STEP.*

B' F2 R U B2 D U' B' F' U2 B F L' R D' L2 U L2 R B2 R2 D2 U L' D'



y F' R' F'
U2 L' U' L
U2 R U' R' (U R U' R') U' L U' L'
U2 y R U' R' U2 R U' R'
d R U R'

U2 f' (L' U' L U) f
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

49/9.91 = 4.94 TPS


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 19, 2010)

49/9.91 = 4.94 TPS


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2010)

OH, cross on U scrambles if you wanna try...

Average of 5: *17.88*
1. 18.38 B2 L B2 D2 B2 D F' R' F2 R B D2 R D2 R2 L' B L' B' F' L' F' U' D L
2. (20.66) R2 B L' D F D B2 U R L2 U2 D2 R2 F R2 D U R' B L' U' F' B U2 D
3. (16.22[forced OLLskip]) D F B' U B' U R2 L' D' R' L' B F L R' B' L F' R2 L F' D F' B D
4. 17.87 B' L R F' R' B2 R D' U2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D U' L2 R2 D L D B R L U'
5. 17.41 L R F' L' D2 B2 R2 D F' D L2 U D R2 F' L' D2 R D' R D U2 B' F' U'


EDIT: 2h awesomeness, I'm not actually this fast
*11.05 avg5* (σ = 0.33) [PB, almost sub-11...]
11.05, (10.28[PLL skip]), (11.65), 10.65, 11.46

*10.97 avg5* (σ = 0.35) [PB, first sub-11!]
(10.27[OLL skip]), 11.38, 10.52, (15.00), 11.02

*12.16 avg12* (σ = 1.35) [PB, almost sub-12... and sub-(faz * 1.5) again]
11.05, (10.28[PLL skip]), 11.65, 10.65, 11.46, 14.91, 13.53, 11.23, 13.78, (15.86), 11.17, 12.22


----------



## Edam (May 20, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.42
Standard Deviation: 1.39
Best Time: 13.65
Worst Time: 19.75



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	18.36	B F R2 D' U' B' D L R' F' D U L2 R2 B' F' R2 U2 R U B L F2 L' B
2.	16.27	B' L R2 D' B F' D U' L2 R' B D2 U R2 B D2 L2 R D2 B' D B2 F' U B2
3.	17.55	B D' B F2 L2 R' D L' F D U2 R D2 B' U2 B2 D U' F' L' B' L' B2 F' R2
4.	18.86	B L2 B' F R' F' D B F L' R' B' F R' B2 L' R D' B2 F' L' R F' D' U
5.	18.56	D' B D2 L' R2 F' L2 B' D' U' B' U2 L R D' U' L2 U' L' F R' B2 L' F D2
6.	16.31	B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' U' B2 D' U2 L' B' F U L2 B2 F' D' R2 D2 U2 B2 F' R2
7.	15.80	F' L2 R2 U' B' R' D F' D' L2 R2 D2 L' R' B F' D U' F' L2 R' B F2 R F2
8.	17.18	L U' L' D L' R U B' F' L2 R U' L R F D L2 F2 U2 F R2 D' U B F
9.	16.66	R D U B' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 D' U B2 L R' B U' B' F' D' U B F2 D2 F'
10.	17.63	D' U2 L2 F2 U B2 F' D' B L' R B F' D U2 R B F L2 R2 U' R' D L2 U2
11.	18.84	L' R2 B F' U' L2 B' F' U' L2 R2 D2 U F' D' U' B' F L' D' L2 R' U2 L' B'
12.	15.77	F R2 D2 F2 U2 B F U B' R U2 F2 D L' F2 L' F2 L' D2 L' R2 D2 B' F2 D
13.	15.58	D' U2 B2 R U' B R' D U' L' R2 D B U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B F2 U2 R F D2
14.	16.91	U B' F D F2 L' R2 D' U' L F' L' R D' R' D2 B' L' U' L2 R D2 L' D' B
15.	14.77	U' B F2 L' R' F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 R U2 B F' R' B' F2 L2 F L2 R D L2 R2
16.	17.31	B R2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B' F L2 R2 D2 L F' L2 R' F2 L R D2 L2 D' U' L' B
17.	17.71	B' F2 R2 D2 L' R D R D2 U F2 L U R2 D2 U' B' F L2 R2 B' F2 L' R F'
18.	18.21	D' R F2 L B' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 U' F2 L R2 D U' F D B' F' D U2 R B2 D2
19.	18.72	B F' D2 U2 L R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F' D' F2 D U2 B2 L' U B L R2 D U' F'
20.	15.63	B F' R' B F D' L' D B L2 D U2 L' R' D2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 R' U' L U F2
21.	17.83	B2 F L R2 B' F' L B2 F L' R' F2 D2 R B2 L2 B F L' R2 B2 F2 D B2 F'
22.	18.31	D U L2 R2 B F' D U2 L R2 B' F' U' F D U' R' U R U' L' R2 U B U2
23.	17.25	D2 R2 D' R2 D2 U2 R D' U R2 B L2 R2 F U2 L2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R'
24.	19.34	D B' F2 D U B2 R' D U B2 U' L F' L R' B F2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2
25.	19.19	D2 U' L2 R' B2 U F' D2 B F2 R U' L R2 D' U' R2 F' U' R2 U R F L2 R2
26.	18.05	L2 R' B R B2 F R' B2 L' R2 D' U' F' U2 L2 R' D' L2 R2 D B2 L2 R F2 L2
27.	18.36	L R2 B U2 B2 R' F' R' U L2 R' F2 D' U2 B' R' D' U' F L' F2 D U L2 R
28.	17.94	B F' L' R2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 D' B2 F L' R U2 B F2 D U2 B R2 U2 F2 D' R2
29.	18.55	R2 D2 U L R2 D2 B' F L' U' F2 D' U' L2 D U R2 D' U B' F D U F' U'
30.	14.06	U R D U R2 U L2 F' U2 R2 B' U R B' F2 L2 D U' F' L R B2 L' R' D'
31.	16.18	U' B L2 B U2 B R' U' R B2 F D U' R' D' L2 R' D' L' D U F' R D' B
32.	17.93	F L R U' B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U' L' R' D' L' D2 U B D' U2 F2 L R'
33.	17.90	R2 U2 B2 L U' B F2 L' R D' U B2 R' F' U2 L' D' B2 F L' R2 U R' B D
34.	18.33	R' U B F' L2 U2 L' R B2 R2 D' U R2 D2 B' F2 D' U' F2 D' U L' B2 F' R'
35.	18.50	F' R2 D2 U' L2 R2 D' U' L R2 F R F' D' U2 R' B' F2 U2 R2 D L2 B' D B2
36.	16.63	D' U2 R' F' D U R' U L' D F' L D2 B2 F U B F' L R2 U2 L' F D2 U'
37.	19.43	B U2 R' D U2 R2 D R' F U' B' D2 L2 F' D U' B U B' L2 R' D2 U' L2 R
38.	17.69	R' F D2 U2 B F' U2 L' U2 B2 R' B' F U2 L' U2 B' F L R B D' L R2 D2
39.	19.33	D' U L2 D2 U' R D U B2 F' D' U L' F' D' U' L2 R' B' D' L' R U F' L'
40.	16.38	U' B' F' U' L2 D L U L R' D2 U' L' U' R2 D' B2 F' R B' F' L' R' B F
41.	19.27	R2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U' L U2 B2 R B' F L U' B2 L' R' F L' F' R' U B F
42.	17.75	D U F' L R' B F' L2 D' L' R B' R2 B' F R F2 D U2 R' U' F' L' B F'
43.	16.09	U' R' B L' B F D' L B' D F' D2 F L' R' F2 L' B F L R2 B2 F' L R
44.	19.31	F' D2 B D U' B F2 U2 B R' U L R U' L2 F' U' L2 B' F L' R' B F D2
45.	19.16	B D' U2 L' D' U' R2 U' F L U2 L' F' D U R D B F' U B2 F R U2 L2
46.	16.25	F2 R' D' R2 D' U' R2 D U' B2 L R B D2 U2 B' U' B R2 B2 F D' L D2 L
47.	14.19	D B D' R B' L D2 B2 L' R2 U' B2 U L B' F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' F' D'
48.	19.15	B2 L F2 R' F2 D' U2 R' B F D2 F' U' L R2 U' B R D B2 F D2 U2 L' D2
49.	16.05	U B D' B' L' B2 F' L R' D2 B F2 D' U' B U B' L' D2 R2 B F L' F' D
50.	17.59	U B2 F' L' D R' B D U L R' U' L B2 D U F' R2 B' F' U B' F D2 U'
51.	16.68	B' F U2 B2 L2 R' B' D' U2 B2 F2 D' U2 F' L' R2 F' D2 F2 L R2 F U' L2 U
52.	18.47	L R2 F' U L R2 B D U' L B' F2 D U2 B' F D L' D U' R' B L2 D2 U2
53.	18.68	B D' U' L F2 L' R2 D' U2 L R B' D L U B' F U F2 L2 R F' D2 B' F
54.	15.03	B F' D' B' U R2 D U L2 R2 U B L' D2 U R B' U B' F' U L R' F2 L
55.	17.58	B D2 B2 U B F' U2 B F2 R2 F L R U2 R' B F2 D' U R2 F R' D2 F' R'
56.	16.40	D' U' L R2 D U2 B F2 D U' L' B F R' B' U' B F R' D R2 B2 F2 L2 R2
57.	16.63	L2 F D2 B F' D2 U2 B' F D2 B2 D2 U' B' F' D U' B' F R' D L2 D U B2
58.	15.77	F2 U' L D U2 L U' L R' F' U R' U' L R2 D2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' B F'
59.	16.31	U L' B L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' F D' U' L F2 R B D' B' F2 L2 R D2 F2 U2 R
60.	18.09	B' L' R2 B F' D' F U2 L2 R2 U' L R2 F L2 D U' B2 U2 L2 R' U L' R2 B'
61.	17.41	B F' L' D2 U' B D' B F L U' L2 R F2 L' R2 B U' L' U L' D U2 B' F
62.	19.41	U B2 L B2 D U B2 F U2 L' B2 R B2 F L' U' F D U2 L R' F2 U L R2
63.	18.53	D2 L2 R D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L D2 B2 U' B' F' L2 R' B D' L2 U2 L' R' B' L'
64.	18.78	U2 B F D F' L R B F2 R' B L2 R' B2 L' R F2 L2 R2 D U B' D' L B'
65.	17.06	D' B D U2 F2 R2 F L' U' B2 F2 D' B2 L U' B F' R B L2 R' B' F' R' F
66.	16.86	D U L' B F2 D' R' B2 U L B F' R U2 F2 R U2 L' R F2 D' U2 B' F' R'
67.	17.80	U2 B2 F L2 D2 U2 B U B2 F U2 B' R2 B U F2 U2 R U2 R D2 B' U L R2
68.	18.06	B2 D' B L2 B D B F L R D2 B F' D2 U2 B2 F' L2 U L' R2 B D2 B' F
69.	18.53	R B2 U' L2 R D2 R F' D L' R' U B2 F R2 D' B F D' L' F L R2 B' F
70.	16.93	R B2 D F' D U F L' D2 U' B F2 D' U2 B' D2 U' B' F' D U F' R U2 F
71.	18.78	D' B F' U F2 D2 U2 B' F' L2 R2 B2 F U' B' F' D L B' L R' F D2 L D'
72.	15.34	L' B2 F' D' L2 R2 D L' R2 F2 L R' B' U B F D2 U R' D' U2 L' F2 R U
73.	17.00	D U2 R' F2 D R2 B F' D2 R' B' F2 R F' L R2 U2 L R2 D2 F D U B2 L
74.	15.96	B' F U B L R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U R' U2 L' B' F D F2 R' B2 F D B R2 F2
75.	18.22	U R F2 L R B F D2 U' R2 B2 F D U L2 R D' U L R2 U2 L2 B L D2
76.	18.55	U2 L' R2 D' R' B' F' L2 F2 U' B F L' D2 U' F D2 B' F2 D' U L2 B F D'
77.	16.44	B' L R D2 U2 L R' U L R B U' R' B L' B2 F U' B' R B' F' R' D' R
78.	18.71	D L R U2 L' R2 D' B' D2 U2 L U' R F2 L' F D U2 L U B D L D U2
79.	19.22	B2 F R' F2 L2 B D L R' D' B F D L' R D' F L' B' U' B L' R2 B2 R'
80.	18.93	D2 U2 R' D' B2 U B2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 L U2 L' D' B2 U2 F2 D2
81.	18.75	L' D2 U B2 U2 B2 U F D2 U F' L F' D R2 B' F' R U2 B' F2 L' R' U' L
82.	15.77	B F' D R' B' F U' B D L' R' U L U R2 D' R2 U' L2 R D R D2 R2 D
83.	17.21	B2 F2 L' F2 L U' F' L R2 D2 U L D' U2 R' U' B' F U B F' U2 R' B' L2
84.	18.08	U' F' L' R2 B' D' B D2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 L' B U2 L2 U' B' F L' F D L' R2
85.	16.77	R D U L' R' D2 R' U' B2 D' U B L B' F' D' U B2 D' B' L2 R' B2 F' L2
86.	14.27	F2 L R2 B2 F L2 F D2 L U2 L2 D2 L' F' L' R B2 F2 R2 D' U L' R F' R2
87.	18.50	D' R B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L' B' L D U2 L D U' F2 R' B' L2 B' D B' U
88.	15.19	L2 U L R' B2 D' B' D U2 F' L2 R F2 L' B D' U L R' B' U R D2 F2 D'
89.	18.93	B U' F2 U B' R2 B L R' D2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 R B' R2 B' U' L2 D U2 F'
90.	17.36	U' B' F2 R2 F2 L R' F' D2 L' R B R D F2 R2 B' F' R F' L' B2 F2 D2 U
91.	16.06	L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' D' U2 B2 F' L' U' B2 L R2 D U2 F D2 U' B D' R B D'
92.	18.46	D2 U' L2 R B F2 U R' D2 U L' D' U' F D2 U' L2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 L R2 D2
93.	17.68	L' R2 U F' U' F' L' R2 F' R D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L B F L U R D2 F2 U' L'
94.	17.94	B' D U L R2 D2 U2 L2 B' U' L2 U' L' R2 F D U' L F L' D' U2 B' F L'
95.	13.77	F D2 U' B2 D' L U' L2 B' F' L B F' D2 U' L2 R D2 U B' U2 B' F L U'
96.	18.08	B2 F' L' U' L R B R2 F R B2 F L2 D' U B F' D2 L' R D2 U2 F2 L' U'
97.	18.94	B' F' R' B2 F' R' D' U F2 L' U' B2 U R F2 D L' B' F2 R2 D R' F U2 F2
98.	15.47	B' F' U B2 F' D' U' F L R F D' L' F2 R2 B R2 F U' B2 L' R' F L D
99.	16.97	D2 F2 R2 D' L R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' B' L2 D2 R' F2 L R D' R2 F' R2 B2 D' L2
100.	17.18	R2 B' F2 D2 U L2 U B2 F2 L' D' U' B' F D' L2 R' D2 U' B2 F' D U B2 D2
101.	17.97	R U2 R' F' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' B' F2 D' R D' R2 B' D2 R D B' F' D F' D'
102.	15.03	L2 D' U2 L2 B' L D2 U' R' U2 L' R' B L' D2 U' L' R' B D B2 F' L' R' F
103.	19.15	D2 R2 B2 F' L R2 F D' U2 L' D' U B F2 L' D U' L' R2 B' U' R2 D2 U' R
104.	17.30	D B D' U' B2 D2 R F' D2 U' L2 D2 B2 L R' F' D2 U2 R B F' L B L2 R
105.	18.38	U B' L' F2 R B R2 D2 U F' R F2 D' U B' R B F2 D U B' R' D' R' U'
106.	16.93	B' F2 U F' U' L' R B2 L' U2 L2 R' B2 U L' R2 F' R2 B2 F2 D2 U F' D2 L
107.	18.94	R' B' D' U' L2 R' U2 F' D2 U' F R2 D2 B D F2 D2 R B2 F' U2 L' R U' L'
108.	17.11	F L2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 D U' B D F' L' F D' U B2 F' U2 B R2 U L2 F
109.	17.52	U' L B' F' U' B F2 U L F' D B2 U' R2 F' D F L2 R' D' R2 U B L2 R'
110.	17.75	U' L' B2 L' R2 B F R' B' D2 U2 B2 F2 R' B' F D2 U2 B' F L2 R' F2 D2 U
111.	19.40	B' L2 F L2 F2 L' R2 D U2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 B' F2 U2 B L2 R' D U'
112.	13.65	D' U' R' B F D L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' F' U' R2 D U' F R' F2 D U L B' D2
113.	17.58	L2 R2 B2 L U' L D U' L2 R D' L B F2 D U F2 U' R D' L2 R B2 L F2
114.	18.63	F2 D L' D2 L R2 B R F' R' U F D' U B' F2 D' F' U2 B' R' B2 F L2 B'
115.	16.46	U2 F2 R F' L R2 F U2 F D' U2 B U2 L2 R U2 L' D U' B' L U' L' B2 F'
116.	16.41	L R2 F L' R2 F R F' R2 F L2 R B2 F L U2 B2 L2 B F' D' L U2 R' F
117.	17.65	F L' D U2 L D2 L' B' D2 U R B2 F D U' L2 B' D' U2 L D' B2 R2 F2 D
118.	19.46	F2 L F2 D2 U' R' D2 B' U' B2 F U' L' R' F2 U B' L R' B F' L' R2 F L'
119.	15.72	U2 R2 U B F D2 U2 B F D2 L2 D' B' D' U' F2 L' R' F D' B' L R D' U2
120.	14.47	D' U B2 F' L2 D' U B F2 L' R B' L2 R' D L R' D U B2 F' U' L2 R2 U
121.	18.18	B' D2 U' F' L R' U' F L R' B F' L' B' L' F D F' D U2 F' L2 R' D F'
122.	16.69	R2 D' B F L R B2 F2 L' R' U' B L2 R2 B2 F D' U2 F' D R' D F U2 B
123.	16.53	L F D' B' F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U L R2 B L' R' B' U' R' F' U2 R B2 F R2 D2
124.	16.58	F D' U' L2 R' D2 U' R D B R D2 U' F2 U2 B' F2 D' U2 R D2 B D' B' U
125.	18.22	U F' L2 U' L2 R2 D' U R2 D' L' B' U' L' R B' L R' F L2 R2 F' D B2 D'
126.	17.83	L' R2 U' L2 R D U F' D U2 F' D L2 R' D' B L D' B R' B F L R2 U2
127.	15.61	D U' B2 L' R D2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 R D' U' B2 F2 L2 B U2 R B' F' D2 B R2
128.	18.61	F' U L U L' F D B' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' F L R' B R2 D U' L B F2 L
129.	17.83	B' F' L' R' D' B' D2 U' F L2 R B2 U2 L2 F D2 F' D U' B2 U2 B D2 U' L'
130.	16.97	R2 B' D U B' L' R D2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B F' D F' L2 R F U2 B2 F' U'
131.	19.21	U2 L2 R' U L2 R F U' F' L R2 D U R F U L R' F U' B F2 D' L' R
132.	17.71	R B F' R D' L R2 F' R U2 L2 R' B R U2 R D2 U F' D U2 B2 F R U
133.	17.50	L R' D' L U2 L2 U' F' D' F D2 U2 L2 R B F L' F' L' R U' L D' L' R'
134.	19.52	U' L' R F R' U' L R2 B U2 L2 R2 U L2 D U L' B' D U B D2 R' D' R2
135.	16.11	R D L' B2 F' R F2 L' R2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 B F L F2 L D2 U2 L' R2 B2 F'
136.	18.94	L F2 D' U L2 R D' R D U2 B2 L R' F2 R2 U F R U' L2 D L' D2 U' R
137.	16.94	L' B' D' U B2 D U2 B L' B F' L2 R' B L R2 D2 U2 L R B2 F U2 B F2
138.	19.19	L B F2 U2 L B2 F L2 R' F L2 R B2 F' L' B2 F' R' U R' B D U2 L' F'
139.	15.63	D L B2 F U' R B' R B' R2 D U2 L B2 F' U2 L2 R' B2 F' D U' R D B2
140.	16.38	B2 D U' R F' U' L' R D2 U2 L D B L' R' B' D2 U R D2 F2 U R' B2 L'
141.	16.27	B' F2 L R B' L2 R B L' R' D F D2 B' U L D2 U' B D U2 R B D U2
142.	15.40	F' L2 B D U' L' R' F U2 L2 R B F2 D U2 B2 L B' F U2 B' F' R D' U
143.	15.90	B D2 U B R' F2 R' B L2 B2 F D' U2 R2 B U B U L2 U' F' D U' R2 D2
144.	16.36	U R2 D2 R' D2 L' R F' L2 B2 F' L' B' D L' R F L B2 U L B2 L' R' D
145.	18.61	R' B2 L2 F' R' D' U' R B D U' L' R D2 U' L2 U L R2 D2 U2 B' D U B2
146.	18.53	L R2 D' L R2 D' L' R' B' D2 F2 R2 B F D U' L2 R2 F' D' U' R2 B2 R' D
147.	18.61	L R D' U' L' B2 F' U2 L' R2 U' B F2 U2 L' R2 F' U B' D' U' F2 R' F2 D'
148.	17.28	L' D' R' D B2 D U L R2 D B F2 L' R' D L R2 B F2 R U' B F D2 B'
149.	14.02	D2 U' L2 U' L2 F' L R U' B' F R F2 D U2 L R D L2 B R B R D' B
150.	17.46	U' L' R' B F' R2 B' D' U F D2 L' R2 U L2 R U2 B2 D2 U B2 L' R B2 L
151.	16.65	D' U R2 D2 U B2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' R B' F' L R' U' B2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 R'
152.	16.78	U B F R' F' U2 B2 F L' U2 B' F2 R F' R2 D2 U2 F' D U2 R D' U2 L R
153.	16.81	D' B' F2 L' B D' F' D U F L2 D' U' L D' R' B' D L U2 R2 D' R2 B F'
154.	16.44	B F D2 F' D2 B2 R2 U' F U B' U L2 U L R2 B2 F L2 R' F' D2 U' B2 R2
155.	17.84	B2 F R F' L' F' D R2 D U' R2 U' B' L2 B L B' F2 L' D U' L R D L2
156.	18.03	D U' F2 R2 D U L2 R2 D U' F' R' U2 R' F' D U2 L' R2 F L' R B' F2 D2
157.	18.68	D2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 F' U L B L' R F L D' U' L R U' F D2 L2 R2 U2 L'
158.	17.75	F' U' F D2 U' B2 F2 D2 B' L R F D U2 L2 R U L R B' U R' D F2 L
159.	18.58	L' R D' U' L R2 F' D2 B2 F' L R2 B' F' U2 F D2 F' L R2 F D U' L R'
160.	19.36	R2 B F2 D' L2 R2 B L' R U2 L' B F D U F' L R D U2 B2 U' L R2 D
161.	18.63	L2 R' U L' D' F2 U L2 F2 L B R2 B F' L' R2 B' F R' F L' R U R' F
162.	15.28	D U' L2 R B' F D2 U' L D2 B2 U2 F' U R' B F' D' U' R' B2 F2 L2 D2 U2
163.	17.09	R' U' B L' R' F U L' R2 B F' L' B' F' L' R' D' F2 D' R' D L' R2 U' B
164.	18.03	B' R' U F2 L R2 F' L' R' D B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 F
165.	16.58	L R2 B' R B2 R B F' R' U2 L' D B' F R D' U' L2 B' L' B R2 D2 U2 L'
166.	15.71	D2 F L2 B2 F D R F' U' B2 F2 D U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L D L' R' D2 L2
167.	17.78	B' U L R' B F D U B' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L B' F L2 D U2 F' D L' R'
168.	18.02	L2 R2 D' U F2 L' R2 F D2 R2 B D2 B2 F R B2 F2 D' U' L' R' D U2 B' D
169.	15.31	B2 F D2 F2 D U2 R2 B' R' D2 U' L' D2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R D U' L
170.	18.78	D B' R' B2 F2 L D' F' U' L R B' F2 L' D2 B' F2 R' B F' L R2 B2 F' U2
171.	17.11	B F L' B2 F' D U2 R D B2 F L U' B2 R U B2 R B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' B'
172.	15.94	D B L' R' D' L' R' F L F2 U' L' B' F' R B' F' L2 R F2 R2 U B2 D' F2
173.	18.72	R2 U' F' D2 U B' R B D' U2 B2 F L F' U2 B L R U L D F2 D' R' D
174.	19.68	F2 D B' F2 D' U F' U' L' R B' F U2 R' F' D R' B' D U2 B' F U2 R' D2
175.	16.53	B' D' B' D2 U R2 D U' L R2 U L R2 B2 U' L2 D B R2 F2 L R2 D2 B U'
176.	19.68	U' B' F2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L' D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 F' D2 B
177.	15.03	D2 U B2 L' D2 U L R' U B' D2 U L' R' U' F' L R2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 D'
178.	15.27	U B F' L' B F' L R2 B' F L2 R U L' R2 F2 R' B2 F2 D R2 B2 D L' R'
179.	14.09	D2 U' L' D' U' F' U2 L' D2 U' L' R2 D' L2 R U' B2 F2 D' U2 F L2 R B2 F'
180.	19.21	F D U2 B2 D' U' L' R F L' R2 B F' L R F2 D F' U B2 D' U F U B
181.	16.86	D' B2 F U B L' B' F D' L2 F D2 F U' L' R D B' D R2 D U' R' B F
182.	18.86	D L' R B2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 U2 L2 U B F2 D2 R F2 D U' F D U' F' D2 U
183.	18.86	R D L2 D' U' F D U2 F' L2 R U L2 U' L2 D B' F L' D L' U' B U B
184.	17.38	D2 B' D L R' F L2 B F' R2 U L' F R B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 F' U F L2 D2
185.	18.80	U2 L' R' D B' R U R2 D U2 R D U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' D U' B F2 L2 R' D'
186.	16.47	L' R D' B' D L2 F2 L D B2 F R2 F R D2 U2 R' D U L R' F L2 D L'
187.	17.58	D L' D' U' F2 L' R' F' L' F R2 D U2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L' R D2 U2 F2 D2 U2
188.	19.50	B F U B2 L D U B L2 R2 F2 D' F D2 U2 R' U2 R U L2 R' U B2 L' R'
189.	17.66	F' L2 R U L' D2 R' D2 U B F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 F' D2 B' F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R2
190.	15.94	B' F' U2 F' L' U F2 R' B F R' B F2 L2 R2 B F2 L D' U' L2 U2 B L R
191.	15.91	L' D' U2 B' F' R' U' B' F' L' R' U2 F' D2 U' L2 R B F2 R U B F2 L U'
192.	18.25	U L' R B L2 D U L' R D2 U2 B' R' D B2 F L B' F D R' D' B' L' F'
193.	17.84	F2 D2 L' R2 U' R2 D' U' L D' L R F' R D2 B' R2 B U F' U2 L' D U' F2
194.	18.22	U2 R D' L2 B2 U L2 U' B' R' U' R' B' L B L R' U B2 D U' L' F L R
195.	17.38	D2 U2 L' R2 D U2 L2 R' B D2 R' B2 D' U' F' R2 B2 D U' B R2 D' B2 F2 D'
196.	16.05	D U B2 D' U2 F D2 B2 L R' D2 U2 L R' B L R2 F R F2 D' U L R2 B2
197.	17.00	D' U B2 D R2 B D2 L R2 D2 B U' F2 L' D' B2 F L' B' U L2 R B' F2 D'
198.	17.15	L' D' B' F2 U' B' F L' R' F D2 B L' R2 D L D' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 U
199.	18.59	L' R2 U F2 D' L R U' F' D2 B' D' U2 L2 R' B' F' L' R' B F' D R B2 F
200.	15.84	B2 D2 U L2 R D' U' B2 F D' B2 F' L R' B2 F2 L' R2 F L' R' U F2 U' F2
201.	16.28	F2 R' D2 U2 L' D' L2 F D' L' U2 F L B F2 D U2 L' U2 L' R2 D B' F D'
202.	17.56	D U L2 U' B2 F D L2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' R2 F R2 F' L2 R' D' L2 D F2
203.	19.43	L' D2 U2 B F2 R2 D' U B L R2 D' B' R B' U B' D2 U' F D' F' L' B2 F
204.	16.46	D2 B2 F2 L' R B2 F2 L' R B2 F' L D' U2 R' D U2 B F2 L2 B F2 D L R
205.	17.65	B' F2 D L2 R2 D' L B2 U' R' B' F2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 R D L' D U'
206.	18.44	F2 L R' B2 F2 L2 R F R' B F R U2 F2 L2 R B' F2 L' D' U2 F2 D' U F
207.	18.22	L' R' F' L2 R U F' R D2 U' B' D L' F2 D' U2 R B U F2 L2 R' U L2 R'
208.	19.44	R2 D R B L B' F' D' U F2 R2 D F R2 U F L R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2
209.	19.11	B F U' L R F R B L R2 B F2 D' B L2 R' D U' L' R2 B' D' L B F2
210.	16.19	F L D F2 U' F D' U2 F2 U' R2 B' L R' F R2 U B2 R D U2 R' D2 U R
211.	17.66	U2 B' F' D2 F D F2 D2 U L' R D2 L' R2 F' D' U B U' R' F U' R' U B
212.	16.11	B2 U2 R2 F' D' L' F2 U2 B2 F' D' U B2 D F U' L B2 F R' F D' U' B F2
213.	18.93	U' R D2 L2 F D' U2 L B2 F D' B2 D2 U' L R F' D2 U2 B' R U2 R U' F
214.	18.02	D U' F2 D B' U' L U' R' B R D' L2 B' F' U' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L' D' U
215.	15.50	D' B2 D2 U L D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L F R2 F D2 R B' D U R2 F' L D2 R2
216.	15.68	B2 D U2 F2 D2 U B F' L2 R2 B L' R' D' B F L R D U L R D' L U2
217.	16.11	D2 U2 B' D2 L U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R' D2 F2 D' U' B2 L' R' D2 U' B2 L' R2
218.	15.53	L2 R D U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' D B L2 R U' L' U2 B L R D' U2 F' R2 B' F
219.	17.61	L' R D2 F D U2 L' R2 F' D2 U2 R' B2 D' U R U L' D B2 D L' U2 B2 F
220.	18.52	D' F2 D' U R D2 F' U L R2 B' F' L B R' D2 U' R U' B' F2 U' L B' F
221.	17.16	F' L' B2 F' L D U B' D U B' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 R B2 R2 B D F
222.	18.66	B L B F' R D U2 F U' L' B' L2 U F2 D' B2 L' U L' R' B' L R' D' R2
223.	17.68	L2 D L' B' R' F' U2 B L F D' L' B' F2 L D' L B2 F' U2 L2 F L' B2 U2
224.	18.11	L' R D' U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U L' R D' B' U2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F D2
225.	18.86	B2 F' L R' D B F2 D2 U B L' R U' L F2 L B2 F2 U2 B' F' L R' D' U2
226.	19.56	D U L R B' R2 B' L2 R' D' B' U' B' U' L' B2 D' B D2 U L R2 U L' F2
227.	18.97	B R2 F U' L' R2 D U' B' D2 U' R2 D' U2 B F' R D2 U' F D2 L' B U2 B'
228.	18.05	B R' B U2 F2 U R B' R2 D2 L D2 U B' F U R B2 L R D' U F R F2
229.	15.41	L2 R B2 D L' B' D L2 R' F D' U' F2 D' U' L' U2 L B2 F2 R' D' R2 U R'
230.	19.31	R' B' U2 L' R D R' D' U' L R D' U' L2 D' U2 B2 F' D' U R2 F2 L2 R' B'
231.	18.52	D B2 F' D2 L2 R' U R B F D' B U L' R2 U L' R2 U L2 U' L B2 F' U
232.	18.81	B' F' L2 D2 F D2 U' L2 R2 U' L' D U' B' F U2 R' F' R2 F2 D L' R2 D2 U
233.	17.25	B' D2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 B U' L' F' U B F R2 D' R2 B2 F' D2 U B2 F U2
234.	15.28	D' B' L2 D U2 L D' U L U F2 L' R B F2 U2 F2 L' R2 F' R' B2 L2 R B
235.	17.19	L' D U' R2 U2 L' R2 B2 F L B' F2 L R' D U' L' U' F2 U' L B F' U R'
236.	19.71	B L2 R2 B F' D2 R B L R2 B D2 U2 L' B D R' F' L D F' D U F2 R2
237.	15.50	B U' F L' R D' U' B' D' R' U2 F' R2 B D' B2 F' U B' F' D2 U2 B F' L
238.	17.71	R' D' L2 D2 U2 L' R D2 B' F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D R' D' U2 L2 D2 L U' R F2
239.	17.06	R2 F2 D' U B L R' B' F2 D U R' B U2 L D' L' D2 U' L' R' B' F D2 L
240.	18.03	R D' F D L R' D U' L D B' F L' R F D U B' F' D U2 B F U L'
241.	17.22	D' U2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F' L U L' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R'
242.	19.22	F D B2 F D' R' B2 L' R B' D2 U' F' D2 B F' D2 U' B2 R D2 U F D' B2
243.	19.75	F L' F2 U2 B' L' B' L R' B D B2 F' D2 L D' F R' D' F U L' R' F R2
244.	15.43	L' B D U2 B2 U' L' R' D U2 R' B' U2 R2 B U L' D U2 R F D' U' B F'
245.	17.43	D2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D L' R' U F L' R' D2 B2 L U L B2 D' U2 L' R' D2 L
246.	19.44	D U2 B' F' L2 U B2 F L B' F R2 U' L' R2 D U' B' R2 D' U' F L R' U2
247.	17.77	L F2 R' D2 U' R2 F D L U L' B F2 L' R2 D F2 D' L B F2 U' L R' F'
248.	13.69	L2 B2 F2 D2 L B2 L' R2 F' D U B2 L2 R2 D2 B' F D2 B2 D2 L' R' U B' L2
249.	18.44	D U' L2 R F2 L R F L2 R2 D U2 B D' U2 F' R2 D' U F R D' U B' F'
250.	16.02	D2 U F R B2 U B F2 U2 F2 R D B' F2 D' U' R2 B2 U L2 F' U L R2 B



best RA of 12 : 16.69
best RA of 5: 15.61

nothing amazing time wise, but my biggest single session to date.
next time sub17!


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 20, 2010)

4x4 single: 1:07.08

hehe.


----------



## ianini (May 20, 2010)

rickcube said:


> 4x4 single: 1:07.08
> 
> hehe.



I always grin when I see something that say 7.08.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 20, 2010)

ianini said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 single: 1:07.08
> ...



Indeed.



Evan Liu said:


> PB Average of 5: 17.08
> 1. 16.16 U' F2 U2 B2 F R' F L D2 U' L R B D2 B2 U F' U' L' R2 U' L2 F D' U
> 2. 17.85 D2 U2 R2 L2 U R B U R B2 D L' B' F2 D B L2 F L2 R' D2 R D' R2 B
> 3. (15.81) R2 D2 B2 L F2 B U F R2 B U' B2 R' U2 D2 F' B' R' D L' D' B' L U' F2
> ...


----------



## ianini (May 20, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...


Or 13.37.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2010)

SO CLOSE TO SUB 30! Pray for me!


----------



## joey (May 20, 2010)

ianini said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 single: 1:07.08
> ...






joey said:


> 1:11.73, 1:15.35, 1:18.72, 1:16.12, 1:15.21, 1:14.03, *(1:07.08)*, 1:20.20, (1:20.79), 1:18.61, 1:20.23, 1:11.35 -> 1:16.16
> 
> 2-4 relay.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 20, 2010)

All I did was shorten the 2x2 CCT scrambles to 15 moves. That's ok right?

2x2
5.37 avg12

(3.46)	D F' L' F R D' B' D2 B2 L D R2 B R' U
7.02	R2 D' F2 L D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B L F' D2 L U
5.11	L2 F' L F D L2 F R F' U L2 D F U R2
5.06	U' B' D F2 L' B' L D B2 U R' B2 L2 F2 R
6.72	U L2 U L U R B' U B' D F2 L2 B' U' L'
3.66	L F L B2 U B2 L2 F L' F' L2 U' L2 B2 D
(7.38)	F' R2 U' L U' F2 R2 D' L B U2 R F2 D2 F'
4.68	B' D2 B R B2 D L U2 L2 B R2 F U2 L D2
6.15	F' L2 U L2 B2 L' F R2 F' L U B' R U2 F
4.86	F U2 R F' L2 B' L F2 L' D F2 D F' D2 B'
4.84	U2 R' D' B2 U2 B U' R2 U' L B L2 B' R2 D2
5.56	F' L F D R F2 D B' R' F' U R2 D' B L


----------



## ben1996123 (May 20, 2010)

2.47 2x2 average of 12

3.60, 2.33, (1.17), 2.43, (4.99), 1.26, 2.43, 2.39, 3.74, 2.34, 2.00, 2.30

Don't have scrambles, done on QQtimer


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 average of over 9000!!! (9001)
> 
> 5.45, but thats including solves from like, october 2008 when I averaged 12 seconds...



Dude, in spoilers of course, put the satatistics of this avg. I wanna see it :3.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 average of over 9000!!! (9001)
> ...



On CCT, do you know how to see the statistics for every solve ever?

Cos I start a new session every 100 solves...


----------



## LarsN (May 20, 2010)

My first ever sub15 avg of 100 for 3x3x3: 14.74


----------



## Raffael (May 20, 2010)

3x3 PB session today again:

AVG5: 15.42
AVG12: 16.96
AVG50: 18.07
AVG100: 18.42


----------



## Edam (May 20, 2010)

Average: 14.98
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 11.71
Worst Time: 16.75
Individual Times:

14.77	, (11.71), 14.80, 15.88, 14.52, 15.56, 15.81, (16.75), 14.94, 14.98, 14.88, 13.61


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 20, 2010)

Yay  First sub-50 with new QJ cube and first solve ever with colorneutral centres  (Try the scramble and you'll now the reason why I did it).

No parity and nice LL cases:
(49.72)	D U Bw' F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 Dw2 U' Rw2 R2 U' L U F Lw F' L2 R Bw2 F' Lw Uw U' Fw L2 F2 Dw' U2 L Lw B F' D2 Uw2 R2 Dw Lw2 F


----------



## joey (May 20, 2010)

What scrambler program is that from Cornelius?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, the Dw, Lw and Bw turns creep me out.


----------



## Toad (May 20, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yeah, the Dw, Lw and Bw turns creep me out.



Yeh lol... And the Dw2 Uw2 haha.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2010)

I know that averages 3/5 are LOL, and especially for square-1, but still, it's exciting.

Square-1: (49.75), 28.53, 23.08, 30.53, (22.89) = *27.38*

My first sub-30.



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-20-2010 16:00:35

Average: 27.38
Standard Deviation: 3.15
Best Time: 22.89
Worst Time: 49.75
Individual Times:
1.	(49.75)	(-5,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,4) / (4,1) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (5,2) / (-4,4)	P
2.	28.53	(-5,0) / (-1,5) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (4,0)
3.	23.08	(1,-1) / (3,6) / (6,5) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (5,5) / (5,1) / (-5,1) / (-1,5) / (-5,0)
4.	30.53	(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,5) / (6,1) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (6,0)
5.	(22.89)	(-2,5) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (3,5) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (-1,5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,1)


----------



## riffz (May 20, 2010)

Average: 16.75
Standard Deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 13.37
Worst Time: 24.20
Individual Times:
1.	16.17	L' B' D2 U L2 D U' R F' L2 F2 U L R2 U' F2 D2 L' R U L2 B' F2 U' L2
2.	17.52	R B2 R' U' B2 F' R' B2 F2 D L D' U2 B2 D B2 F L2 R D2 U' L' B' F2 U2
3.	*(13.37)* B2 F' R' B2 F D R' U2 B2 F U' L2 R2 B' R' D2 U2 F L R2 D F2 L2 U R'
4.	14.11	U2 B' F D U2 B L2 B F L' D' L B2 R2 F' D F' R2 D U' B' D' U' R2 F'
5.	17.63	B2 F2 R' D' L' R B' F2 U F2 L2 D2 F' U2 L B2 F2 D2 B F' R' B2 F L' D2
6.	15.30	L2 D2 F2 D U' B2 F' D2 U' B2 L R' B' F U2 R F' L F L2 D' R2 D L2 B2
7.	19.95	D B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 R' B' D' L R2 F' R D' B F' D' L' R' B' F' L' D' L U2
8.	15.46	D2 L2 R2 U' R2 F' L' R2 F U B2 F' R' B' D2 U B' D' B' F2 D' F L2 U2 F
9.	15.29	D2 B F2 U L' R' D U' R F2 L R2 B2 F U' B L' D' L R' U F2 D2 B' F'
10.	16.88	B2 F2 D U F' L2 B D2 U' L R D' F' U2 B F L2 R U R U R F2 D L'
11.	(24.20)	B L R' F D' U' B2 F' R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R U' R2 U F' R2 B' D2 R D' L
12.	19.15	R B F2 D' U R' U' B F R' D F2 D U' F' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L' R U'


----------



## Escher (May 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.27
1. 9.74 R2 U2 D' R L' D L2 U' D' F D' R F' D2 L D' L2 F' D R L2 B' F' R' D 
2. 10.08 R B D F U2 D B R2 L U2 R B2 F R2 U F2 D L B' F' D R' D2 L F 
3. (7.28) F R2 D' R B D' U L' F R2 U2 D L2 F2 B U' D' F' U2 L F L U2 R F2 
4. 7.82 B' R2 D' L U' D' F U2 F' D' U R D' B' F' R D' F2 L2 D2 L B2 D' B L 
5. 9.82 U D2 L2 R B' U' F' L B L' B' R' F' D' F' B L' R U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L F2 
6. 8.89 R2 F' R2 F' D B2 U2 L R' D' B' U D B L' R F' D U R B2 F U2 R B2 
7. 8.62 U F L2 U' F2 D2 B F L R D2 U2 L B' U D' L2 U2 F2 L' U D F D B 
8. 9.49 R2 F U' L R' F2 D2 F2 U B2 R' F' R' U2 L' D B2 L D U L2 B L2 F2 U 
9. (11.75) F R2 D' F B U2 F2 U2 R' U L' U2 D2 R L2 U' B2 R' F' U D R2 D' L' R' 
10. 9.13 D2 R2 B F' L B' R U' F' L2 R' B' U' F2 L R D' F U2 D B F' L2 F2 D 
11. 9.54 B F' U B2 R2 F2 L2 B' D' B2 R2 D' U' B F L2 R2 B2 D U2 B U2 D' B U2 
12. 9.53 L F2 D R' L D' R' U B' U' D L2 F R' L B' D' B2 F' L' R2 U' L' U' R'

O_O PB.
First solve was NL O_O

And 8.44 avg 5 O_O


----------



## Shortey (May 20, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 9.27
> 1. 9.74 R2 U2 D' R L' D L2 U' D' F D' R F' D2 L D' L2 F' D R L2 B' F' R' D
> 2. 10.08 R B D F U2 D B R2 L U2 R B2 F R2 U F2 D L B' F' D R' D2 L F
> 3. (7.28) F R2 D' R B D' U L' F R2 U2 D L2 F2 B U' D' F' U2 L F L U2 R F2
> ...



Gratz!


----------



## joey (May 20, 2010)

Escher said:


> First solve was NL O_O



So the rest were lucky?


----------



## MTGjumper (May 20, 2010)

*third solve.

7.82 was PLL skip.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 20, 2010)

New pb on 4x4x4: 3:35.38


----------



## vcuber13 (May 20, 2010)

ianini said:


> Evan Liu said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



Whats 13.37?


----------



## Reptile (May 21, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Evan Liu said:
> ...


1337 = leet/elite. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet

Accomplishments:
6PLLS left (Gs / Rs (learning Rs this weekend))
Gotten cross from 8-10s (even over sometimes..) -5ish (Getting sub 30 without ever practicing inspection and rarely timing self really screwed me over on that one, next skill to master is look ahead and then then the sub 20 averages should start coming in >.<).


----------



## vcuber13 (May 21, 2010)

Sub 1:50 average of 5!
With a PB single of 1:35.80!


Spoiler



Statistics for 05-20-2010 19:39:02

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:48.45
Standard Deviation: 9.44
Best Time: 1:35.80
Worst Time: 2:00.38
Individual Times:
1.	2:00.38	B Uw Fw2 Uw2 R Fw' Rw2 F' Rw' R2 Fw L2 Uw U2 L2 Rw' R2 B2 F2 L' D2 F' Rw Uw Fw F Rw R2 U' L' Rw B' Uw Fw2 Uw' L D Fw' D2 Uw2
2.	1:54.47	Uw' U B' Fw2 F Uw U' Fw' D' Uw R2 D2 L2 R D Uw2 U' R2 Fw R2 B' Fw F' R' U' R B' Fw2 F' R' B' R D2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw Uw' L Rw
3.	*1:35.80 PB!* B Fw' Rw2 U' Fw Uw L2 Rw Fw F D' U2 F2 L Rw' B' R Uw2 F' L' R' Uw2 Fw D2 L2 Rw' Uw' L' B L' D2 Uw2 B Fw F' D U Rw R2 U2
4.	1:38.97	R F' D' L2 Rw U' Rw' B Rw2 D U' F' D Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw' Fw F Uw2 U2 F' D2 L B2 Uw' B Rw' D' L' Rw R U' F' Uw2 U2 Fw L2 Rw2 R2
5.	1:52.61	L2 B Fw' F R2 B' Fw' F L' Rw' F' Rw2 R' Uw U Fw2 R2 Fw2 F U' Rw' D2 L2 R' D L2 R' Fw2 L' Rw R D' Uw' U2 Rw' R D2 Uw' U R



PS done with K4


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

2nd sub 5 2x2 avg of 12
slow improvements, i'm only sup-6 on about 15% of the time now which is about the same that i am sub 5, i need more practice


Spoiler



Average: 4.95
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 3.04
Worst Time: 6.88
Individual Times:
1.	4.37	F R F' R2 F U F' U F
2.	6.20	U F2 R' U R2 U F U' R U
3.	5.17	F R2 F R' U' R F R'
4.	4.71	F2 R' F2 U F' U2 F' U' R2
5.	(6.88)	F U F2 R F' U2 R F R2 U'
6.	(3.04)	F' U' F2 R F' U R2 U
7.	4.45	F' R' F' R U2 F' U2
8.	4.97	F U R' F R' U2 R2
9.	4.82	F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 F U2
10.	4.65	U' R' F2 U2 R' F U2 F' R U'
11.	5.34	F2 U2 F' U R' U' F2 U R
12.	4.80	U' F U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 U'


----------



## Kirjava (May 21, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> PS done with K4




ocool. kudos.


----------



## Anthony (May 21, 2010)

11.16, 11.74, 11.23, 11.94, 11.99, 11.92, 11.76, 12.20, 12.00, 12.03, 12.15, 12.50
Not a very good average, but 0.26 SD. lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2010)

Finally decided to try to time another skewb average 10/12: 16.03

Still using a slightly modified beginner's method. It's amazing how fast it is with so few algorithms.

I wonder if I'm doing the scrambling right? I'm using qqtimer. I treat U as a turn about the front top corner, B as a turn about the back top corner, L as a turn about the bottom left corner, and R as a turn about the bottom right corner. But I guess whether they're right or not, they seem sufficiently scrambled to me.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.03
1. 15.47 R' L R U' L' B L' U B U' R' L' U B L' R' B R' L' B R B U R' B
2. (8.24) L U' R B' L R L U L' U B' U' B U' R U' R U B U L U' L' R' L'
3. 11.90 U' B' U' R B R L' B' L R B R B' R U' R B' L B U' L' U L B' L
4. 13.90 U' B' R' U' L U R' L B R' L' U R U' B' U' B' U R' U' L R B L' B'
5. 22.39 R' U' L R' U B' R' U R U' B R' U' B' U' B' L' B U' B L U B U' B
6. 10.05 B L R' L U L' R B' R' L' R U' R B' L U' L R B' L' B L R' L' B'
7. 20.31 R L B L' U L' B R B U' B L' R' L' B R' U L U' B L R U L' R'
8. 17.46 B' L' B R' B U L' U B' R L' B' L U B' L' R U' L' B L U' L' B U'
9. 19.09 B U R' U' R' U' R U' R L U' L U' L' B U' L' R' B' L' B' R B U' R
10. 13.66 L U B' L' B L B U B R' U L R' L' U L' B' R' L' B' L U B' R' U'
11. (22.70) R' U R' B R' U' B' L R U B' R L' R' B U' R' B' R' L B U B R U'
12. 16.04 R L U L B R' L R U R L' U' L U' B L' R' L R' B R B' L B R


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 21, 2010)

Mike, it says 16.03, but you said 16.04. Might want to fix that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Mike, it says 16.03, but you said 16.04. Might want to fix that.



Oops - I wonder how I did that? Thanks.


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I wonder if I'm doing the scrambling right? I'm using qqtimer. I treat U as a turn about the front top corner, B as a turn about the back top corner, L as a turn about the bottom left corner, and R as a turn about the bottom right corner. But I guess whether they're right or not, they seem sufficiently scrambled to me.


You can just do whatever you want, really, as long as U, B, R, and L are distinct separate turns. I don't know of any specific way you need to scramble it.


----------



## Escher (May 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> *third solve.
> 
> 7.82 was PLL skip.



Lol yes.



joey said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > First solve was NL O_O
> ...



It's because then did a 9.80 and a 10.10 which gave the same avg, but with 2 7s at the start. Forgot I went and put out the other avg


----------



## sz35 (May 21, 2010)

Accomplishments:
14.43 a5
28.86 a5 OH
1:01.70 a5 4x4
1/2 m-BLD in 11:36.63- Vrey nice for first try


----------



## ianini (May 21, 2010)

10.31 Non-lucky; it would've been my first sub-10 but the timer didn't stop when I hit it  But pb nonetheless.


----------



## ssb150388 (May 21, 2010)

PB Avg of 5 : 22.95
PB Avg of 12 : 25.08


----------



## Sa967St (May 21, 2010)

sub15 3x3x3 avg12 using C(O)LL+ELL 

average of 12: 14.47 (σ = 0.77)
15.13, (17.85), 12.85, 13.80, 14.62, 13.78, (11.82), 14.43, 14.83, 14.64, 15.73, 14.86


----------



## Tim Major (May 21, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 1.94
worst time: 9.18

current avg5: 5.24 (σ = 1.91)
*best avg5: 3.95 (σ = 1.03)*

current avg12: 5.60 (σ = 1.95)
*best avg12: 5.60 (σ = 1.95)*

session avg: 5.95 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 5.89


Just got two 2x2s today, and this is basically my first actual solving since MSO in January. These SS 2x2s are amazing. Only problem is the textured stickers/thin tiles get very slippery. They are great cubes, and I rate them above any other 2x2s I've tried except TimMc's SS 2x2, which he's had for a bit longer. It cuts corners, doesn't lock, doesn't pop, even when you really treat it roughly (except when my Mum dropped it on the ground, and it was surprisingly easy to fix). Also, it's fast.

times (reset):
7.11, 8.32, 8.76, 7.90, 5.42, 6.19, 4.26, 5.10, 1.94, 9.18+, 4.16, 2.60, 7.93, 3.64
The 1.94 was like, 2 move layer, then easy-ish COLL case I knew, so the time was very surprising. I was expecting 3.xy based on the amount of moves. Too bad I don't have time to do weekly comp now I'm warmed up.


----------



## Zane_C (May 21, 2010)

I didn't know you were that fast at 2x2, nice work.


----------



## mande (May 21, 2010)

I did an average of 100 on 3x3 after a long time.


Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.90
1. 23.44 L' R D L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' R' B2 D2 L' B R' U' B U R' F2 U2 F B' D F2
2. 27.21 F2 B U F B' D R L' F' B' U2 D' B' D2 B2 U' R U2 F U R B2 U B' L'
3. 15.55 D2 B L' R D' R B L D' R F B2 D' F2 D' B2 R' L B' R' D' U' R L' B
4. 17.16 U' R U B2 R' L' U' R' D R2 U2 L' U L2 F D' L2 D F2 B' D' F L U2 F'
5. 18.35 R2 F B2 U2 R' F' R2 D' B2 R2 B F R2 L B' D' R2 F2 D F L U L2 F2 U
6. 17.51 U R' B' D' U2 L2 B F D2 L U R U R' F2 R D U2 B2 F R' L2 D' B2 D'
7. 19.17 L D R2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 D R D2 R U' L2 U L B' L D2 R' D'
8. 13.54 U R L' D' F R' U2 F2 R' U2 D' L2 B2 F R' U' F U' F2 R2 F' U' L2 F2 B2
9. 14.16 U B2 F' D' B U2 L' U' F D' R' U2 L U' B2 L' R2 B' L' U R F R2 D2 B2
10. 17.84 D' R' D2 L' F' B R2 B D' L' R2 D B F2 U' D L F2 U' R' U2 R U L R'
11. 20.48 U R2 U' B L U B D2 R2 F' U' B2 L F B R2 D2 F B R2 U L2 D' B' F'
12. 17.15 L2 B2 L U2 B' R' L' U2 D' F2 D L' R' F2 D B D B' F D2 B2 F D2 B' U2
13. 20.88 R' D' R B2 R2 B D2 U' F L2 U R' F2 U' R B' D B' L' U' B F L' B' D2
14. 24.28 U B' D2 F' R2 L' B L2 R U' D' B' D' B' F R D L D2 U2 F' R2 F R F
15. 16.37 U R F2 R2 B2 R2 L' U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F' R L2 D2 L2 B2 R' F' D' B2 F'
16. 14.77 F2 D' R' L B' U2 D B' U2 B' L F' D R2 L U L' D' F2 D2 L F' R F2 D'
17. 17.78 U' F2 L' B R U F2 L' B' D2 F' D R2 F R' U D' R2 F' B D' U' R' U D2
18. 17.08 B U L' R' D L2 B F L2 F L2 U' R' D F U2 L2 F' D2 U L' B R L' B'
19. 16.27 R2 F2 D' L' B' L2 D' L2 F R' L U' B D2 B' U2 R2 L' D' L' F' L2 R' U B
20. 18.87 B' D B2 F' R U D' R2 U F' L2 U' F' D L2 R' U2 B' D' F' R2 U' L F2 R2
21. 16.24 U2 D B2 D2 L2 R' F D2 B' L2 D B' R2 D F R' D L2 U L U D2 R F2 D2
22. 18.51 R F B' R2 F L2 F U2 D L2 U L R2 B F2 L2 U' D L B2 L2 R2 F' D2 R'
23. 17.10 L2 F D' L F2 R2 L U' R L' D F L' U R2 F R D U' B' F' U B U F'
24. 22.46 D B2 L F' R B D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B L B2 D2 F B2 L' U F D2 R B R U2
25. 15.92 R B' L U R L F D F' R' F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 U' F R D L R' U2 F' R
26. 19.74 U B2 D' U R2 L U D' L U D2 B2 F2 L B L' B' U B U B' R' B' L' B
27. 14.00 R' B' U' B2 U L2 U2 L F D2 U' R' L2 F B L F U2 F L' U B' F L' D'
28. 20.24 L B U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 D B2 F' R' L B' D' F2 B2 R2 B2 F U' L' U F'
29. 16.83 L2 U L B2 U R2 B2 L2 U B' F2 D' B L R' U D' F2 R F2 L' U B R U'
30. 18.25 F2 L' U D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B D B2 D' U B' U2 R2 D R' L F D R' L
31. 16.74 U2 B D F2 R B2 R F' D R2 D2 F B2 D' B' U B2 D' L B' U L D' F D'
32. 19.83 L2 U' D' L2 U' D' L F2 B' L D' L D B' F U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 B' R' L' U2
33. 25.75 R' F' U' B D L B' R U' D F L2 B L U' R' D R2 F2 D L' B2 D2 L2 F'
34. 17.31 R D2 F U F R2 D' L U' D' B R' F B' U' F2 U B L' B L2 B' F' U2 B2
35. 18.58 U2 F' B' L' R F' D L' F' L' B2 U' L B U R U F D' U' F' U' B' L' R2
36. 19.14 B2 F D2 F' R2 U' L' F' D' F' R2 D R F' B D2 R2 U L' F U' L F' D L2
37. 15.91 D2 F B' D' F2 U' B2 D' B' D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 D' L' D2 F D B F2
38. 24.75 D2 R B' L D' F R2 B' R2 L' U2 B' U D B' R2 D B F2 U2 L' F2 D' U2 L'
39. 17.41 F2 L R B R B R B D2 U2 L' D R2 D2 B D F' U' D F2 U' F2 R B' L2
40. 16.60 L R B R' L B2 F' L2 D R' L D' L2 R' F L' F2 D2 F' U D2 F2 D R B2
41. 16.53 L2 D' F2 U' D L' D' R' D' L2 D' R' L F' L' F B R L' D' U F L' B' L2
42. 25.94 D L2 D' B2 D L U L' U' D F L B U L R' D2 U2 R' U R' F U2 R' U'
43. (13.27) B D' R L' B' L' B2 F' U' R2 B U2 D' F' R' D2 R D2 U2 B2 L' D' U R L2
44. 17.28 D2 L' R F2 D B L B D R B2 F' L D2 U L U2 B' U2 F B2 D U B L2
45. 16.07 D B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F B' R2 F U F2 U D2 L2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L2 B U2 L'
46. 16.86 D' L F R' F' R2 F D' R U' B' L R2 B2 D2 F B' L' U2 L2 D' R F' D U
47. 17.23 F2 L2 F2 B L' B2 R2 L' B' L2 B' R2 L2 D2 U B2 U R' D2 B L2 F' U L2 B'
48. 16.59 B F2 R U D L2 U F L' B' R D2 R' U' D' L D2 F2 D' B R' L' B' F2 U
49. 16.10 U2 F2 B2 R U L' F' D' R B2 D B2 F D' R' U' D F' D2 B F D2 U L2 D2
50. 16.47 B2 F' L' B' R' U' B2 D' L' F' D' R D2 F R L2 D2 B2 R2 L D U2 R D' U
51. 15.34 B2 R' U' L R' U F2 R F2 R' F2 R B D R U D' L F2 U F B2 D' F R2
52. 19.48 L R2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 F' D2 L D' L' U' B' L2 D F' D B L' B U
53. 14.79 F U F R F' B' R2 D' R D B2 F L' F2 B D2 L2 D' L2 R' U' L' F2 L2 F2
54. (40.86) B2 L D L R F2 B R2 F D' F R L F' U' L2 U F2 B2 L' D2 F' B2 U2 L
55. 14.88 B2 D' F' L2 D2 B R' L F D F2 D2 F2 L2 B' F2 U L' F' L2 F2 R2 D L2 D2
56. 16.62 F B U D2 F' U B' U' B2 U D R' L2 B' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 D' B'
57. 15.34 U' R2 U' D2 F' L' F D' R2 L B U D' L D R D2 F2 D B2 R F L R2 F2
58. 17.41 F' R2 B R2 U' B' U D L D F2 B2 R' L' B2 U' F D2 L' F D' U2 F2 D2 F'
59. 17.99 B F U' R2 D2 R' F2 D U B' D' R2 U2 B2 D2 R L2 F' D2 U' B' F L2 U B'
60. 18.62 R' U' B2 U2 F U F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U2 F' R2 B' U L2 D R F L U2 D'
61. 15.87 B' R2 B' U' D' R' B' U' R2 L U R2 D R B U2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 B' L' B' R
62. 19.74 R' U2 B U' D' R2 F' B' U2 D L F2 U' D F2 U R D2 L B' R' B' F2 D' B'
63. 16.09 L R F' B U2 R D B' U L2 D2 L D R2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B F2 R' U2 R' D
64. 17.90 R D' L2 B' D' F' D' F' L U' D L R' U R2 F2 U2 D F2 B U' F U' D2 L'
65. 20.55 F L F D2 F' B' U R U' F D2 F B R2 F2 U R' L D F U2 F2 D U B2
66. 18.15 F R L2 U R' D2 U' F2 B R U R' D' L' U D B L2 F D2 F2 B D U' B2
67. 17.43 L R B L U' B U D2 L2 F' D U F R' L' B2 D2 B D2 B' L2 R' U D2 R
68. 16.67 R2 F2 U F2 D B' D R U' R F L F2 B' D B2 R2 L2 D' R B2 R L' D B2
69. 17.24 D2 F B L F U' F2 R B R' L U F2 R U2 R2 F U D F D' U' F' U B'
70. 17.46 F' U2 L D' B2 F L B' D L D F' U2 L U2 R2 U L' U D R B' F D L2
71. 17.55 D F' B2 R L F L' R' F2 L2 U2 F B D' U' F2 B U' R' U2 D L' R F' L
72. 20.25 U2 L B' D' F2 U' R' D2 F2 L' U2 B' D2 B' L U L F D2 L' F R' F2 D2 F'
73. 15.14 F B L' D2 F B R2 D U' R L F' R' U R L B2 F' D2 F2 D L B2 L2 B2
74. 18.10 D F' B U L' U2 R B F D' R' F' B2 D' B2 R2 D' U B' L F B2 R L U2
75. 20.46 R' L2 D2 F U2 D L' D' B2 U2 L U' D2 B F' U2 F R2 L' U' D2 R2 B' L2 F'
76. 15.90 F R L D F2 U2 L' R' B2 D' L' R F' U' B U2 B' D U' B2 U' L D' B' F
77. 17.22 L' D L U2 L F2 B L' U L U R2 B2 F L B2 L' D F B2 R' U2 L2 U' B'
78. 17.07 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 B U' D2 R2 U' R2 L' U' R U L2 U F' L F2 B D U' B'
79. 17.48 D2 B U' F L' B L U' B' U2 L' B R U' R B2 U D' F R D' F B U2 B2
80. 19.36 B2 U' R' B F2 D U2 L R' B' F D' U2 R B' F2 D2 L2 R F D' U F R L2
81. 19.50 B L2 B2 U' R' B2 D2 B' F' U F B2 D' F2 U' B' L B D R B2 D' B U2 D'
82. 18.08 L U2 R' F B' R B U' D B' F U F' R' D' F2 U2 L D F B2 U2 R U' L'
83. 21.23 B L' U2 F' L2 U2 B' F D2 R' F' B' L2 F L' F L' U' R F R L' U' F' B
84. 16.62 B2 R2 D F' U' L' D' U2 F' D2 R D' F' D' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 B' L' B2 F' U2 F2
85. 17.23 B' R U2 F2 D' R U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' B' F' D' F' L U' D' B' D' B'
86. 17.81 D2 L2 D L F' L' B' R' F' L' D F R U R2 F D2 L B U B2 F R' U2 R
87. 14.89 F2 R B' F2 D' B L2 U' D2 R2 D2 F2 R L2 F' U D' R' F R U' D F2 D2 B
88. 16.86 R2 L' U2 R B F L2 R' D2 U' L2 F' B U' B L2 U' R U' D R2 L D2 F B2
89. 18.55 U D2 F' L2 U' L' B2 R2 U2 D B2 L' U' F R D2 L2 R2 U B' L' D' L F' U2
90. 20.06 R B' D2 R2 D2 U' F2 B2 U2 D' B' F D' R' B U' D' B L R' D B2 U2 L D2
91. 17.12 D' L2 F2 R B2 L2 F L' B' L R' B2 F D' F2 B' D' U B R' D2 L' B L' F'
92. 15.81 F B D2 L F2 U' L2 B' D' L' D2 B' D' U2 F' L2 F D' L' B' U B2 F D2 F'
93. 18.11 U R L' B2 R' D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L' U2 F' B2 L R' F' B2 L'
94. 16.67 F U F2 B2 R2 F L B2 D R2 D B2 F L2 D2 U' F2 R' L' D2 L' R D' F2 U2
95. 19.26 D' R B2 D2 U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U' D2 L' B R2 F' U' R U2 B' F D L R2
96. 16.11 F' R' F' L' B L2 D L' U' F' L2 F' R2 F2 B' R B' D F U B' U' L D2 U'
97. 17.07 D' L' D' R' F' L R2 F2 L' U' L' B' R2 U L2 B' D2 L' U' F' D2 F R' U B
98. 17.28 F L' D' L2 F2 R2 F R' B2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 D' L F2 L' B2 D B' F' D' F2 R'
99. 15.83 B2 D2 L2 F' U' R' D' B2 F R L' D2 U2 L2 R U F' L' R2 F' L R U' R' D
100. 16.19 R' D' U' B U D B' L2 U D' B2 D R F2 L2 B L' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 D2 U2


I think all of the sup-21 solves were pops, so I need to work on that.
I guess I can say that I am sub 18 now.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 21, 2010)

R' D' U' R2 D' B' L' U' F2 U' D' L' F R F B2 U B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 
Cross on U
7.65 Full step 

z2 L F2 R' D'
R' U R
y R' U' R
y' U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

43 moves/ 5.6 TPS 

(7.65), 11.35, 9.38, 11.76, 12.68, 10.61, 11.76, (18.06), 13.53, 14.66, 12.48, 10.34 = 11.85
How many times can you choke in a single average  Just a bit off my PB


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 21, 2010)

1:40.33 5x5 single. almost sub 100s =( I shouldn't have hesitated too much during centers...


----------



## Kirjava (May 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> sub15 3x3x3 avg12 using C(O)LL+ELL




CLL ELL is lush.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 21, 2010)

4x4 single - 1:08.33
Dw U' Lw2 Dw2 F2 Dw' U Fw F L F' R2 Dw Uw B Fw' L2 U' B Fw2 F' Lw D' Uw Bw Uw Fw' Dw' U' L B Lw' Uw Lw B Dw Uw' F' D2 Uw2


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 21, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> R' D' U' R2 D' B' L' U' F2 U' D' L' F R F B2 U B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2
> Cross on U
> 7.65 Full step
> 
> ...



Haha  Nice! 
I got 7.08 first try xD matched the WR!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I'm doing the scrambling right? I'm using qqtimer. I treat U as a turn about the front top corner, B as a turn about the back top corner, L as a turn about the bottom left corner, and R as a turn about the bottom right corner. But I guess whether they're right or not, they seem sufficiently scrambled to me.
> ...



Thanks. I know it's kind of a silly question, but since we're going to be having a bunch of competitions here in the Midwest with skewb events, I figured it would be nice if we could come to an agreement on the "proper" way to scramble it, so we can be consistent there. I know Bryan Logan has run the event a couple of times, but I'm not sure if he'll be there at these competitions.


----------



## Shortey (May 21, 2010)

1:58.81 Megaminx single

First sub-2


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks. I know it's kind of a silly question, but since we're going to be having a bunch of competitions here in the Midwest with skewb events, I figured it would be nice if we could come to an agreement on the "proper" way to scramble it, so we can be consistent there. I know Bryan Logan has run the event a couple of times, but I'm not sure if he'll be there at these competitions.



Probably the best way is the one at the old acubist site. I only know one Skewb alg but anyone who's seriously into it ought to know his notation, and it makes sense to use it (even if you do replace ~t with t', etc). It looks like he has an optimal solver too but I don't know if it supports random cube generation.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 21, 2010)

New PB avg. of 12! Great day today. Last day of high school and now this!

Average: 22.74
Standard Deviation: 2.29
Best Time: 17.46
Worst Time: 26.99
Individual Times:
1.	21.76	B D' U' R D' B F U B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R U L' B2 F' U' R' U' L
2.	26.99	F D2 R2 D2 U L2 R D U' B F' U2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 U B L' R F' L D2 R
3.	22.03	D2 F D2 L' R2 F2 D2 U2 B' F2 L' D L R D F U2 B' F' L B2 D2 B' F' L'
4.	24.47	D' F' R D U L' B' F U B2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U L B' F' L2 R'
5.	22.96	U2 B' U R' B U' L' R' B F' L2 R D' U2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B' F'
6.	24.43+	U' L2 R' D' U L' B2 U2 L R2 U2 F' D U' F D' U2 F R2 D' U B' F D U
7.	20.38	F D2 L2 R' B L2 D' U B L2 B2 F' L R2 D' L2 R2 B2 F2 U R' F' D' U2 R
8.	22.10	D B' L2 R' B F' D R2 F2 L2 R2 B' F D' B' D2 U' L' U2 F' L' R' B L2 R
9.	24.59	D B' F L2 D2 U' B U L D2 U F2 D U F' R B2 D' B' L' D U2 B2 F' R2
10.	17.46	L' R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B F' R D B F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U R' B' D U2 B
11.	22.88	B' R2 F' R' F L2 R' U' L' R' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L R' D2 L2 R2 B F D2 U2 L
12.	22.84	F R' B2 R F' L R F2 R B2 F2 D U' L U2 L2 F' D L2 B' F' R' F' L' B'


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> New PB avg. of 12! Great day today. *Last day of high school *and now this!


WAT, i have 9 more days!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > New PB avg. of 12! Great day today. *Last day of high school *and now this!
> ...



WAT, i have 2 more months! (plus another 2 years after )


----------



## DavidSanders (May 22, 2010)

My first ever sub-20 average of 12:
Average: 19.76
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 17.14
Worst Time: 23.79
Individual Times:
1.	19.12	D U L B2 L2 R' U L2 D B2 L D B2 F L U' B L' R B D' B2 D U B
2.	17.15	F2 D B D L D U2 B F2 D U' B F' L' R' B' F L R2 B2 U2 R D L2 F'
3.	21.33	L2 R2 D' U2 L' F D' R' B2 D2 B' F L R D U L' R' B' L2 R2 F L2 R' F
4.	18.76	L U R B U' B' D U' B2 D U' F D' U' B' R' B F2 R' U2 L2 D' L' U F'
5.	22.15	B' L2 R F L' B2 F2 D2 U2 R B F' D' L R U' L B' F' D U' B F2 D U'
6.	19.43	L2 R' F2 R B' F2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 F' L D2 U' B' F D' U2 F' R' U' B2 F D2
7.	18.51	B' F2 L R2 D2 U' L F2 D2 U2 R B F L B F2 U2 L D U R B' L R B
8. 20.43	B2 L B' F D' U L R B2 F L' B' L' B L2 B' L' R' F2 U F2 L' R2 B U
9.	22.31	L' R' D2 B' F' L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D U B2 L2 R' U B2 D2 U R' F2 L2 R2 B'
10.	(23.79)	B2 U L R B2 D' R' D2 U L2 B F2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 F2 L' U L' B' F2 L
11.	(17.14)	U2 B L2 B F2 U' L2 D U B L2 R2 F' L2 U' L2 R2 D' U' F' U' B2 U' F2 U'
12.	18.37	F D' R' B2 U2 B L' R' D2 U2 L' B' F2 D B F' U' L' R F L R2 B2 F2 U'
Now that school is over, I had some time to just sit and cube. This should have come a long time ago.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

WTF, 21.90 avg of 5 with a counting 28
1. 16.00 
2. 43.84 
3. 28.30 
4. 17.84 
5. 19.56
stats for the 16.00 solve
U' F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 U' R U' L' F' L' F2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' D2 R
My solution
X-Cross: y2 R' F' U' y' F' L
F2L-2: U2 L' U L
F2L-3: U2 R' U2 R U' y R U R'
F2L-4: L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL: U2 Fw' L' U' L U Fw' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'
PLL: U2 y L U L' y' L2 Uw' L U' L' U L' Uw L2
time: 16.00
moves: 52
TPS: 3.56
first time i've ever written out a solution to a solve


----------



## Neo63 (May 22, 2010)

4x4 59.86, and with OLL Parity! I rarely get sub-1, let alone this..


----------



## ZamHalen (May 22, 2010)

New PB avg. 12 on 2x2:
Average: 7.18
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 5.86
Worst Time: 12.25
Individual Times:
1.	6.61	F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2
2.	6.91	R2 U R F' R U2 F' U2 F'
3.	8.03	U F U2 F' R F' U F2 R' U'
4.	7.84	R U' R U2 F' U R' F2 R'
5.	7.17	F' R U F2 R' F U2 F' R2
6.	(5.86)	U2 R' F2 U2 R F R' U R2
7.	7.81	U2 R2 U F U F' R' U R U'
8.	6.62	F U' R2 U R U' R'
9.	7.25	F U' R U' F R' U R'
10.	(12.25)	R2 F2 R U' R U' R F U'
11.	7.47	F' R' U2 F R' F U2 F
12.	6.06	U F' U R2 F' U' R2 U' R U'


----------



## Evan Liu (May 22, 2010)

First ever pyra session:

number of times: 150/150
best time: 6.17
worst time: 1:28.69 <-- at the beginning, while still fidgeting with it...

current avg5: 23.30 (σ = 2.12)
best avg5: 14.40 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 23.61 (σ = 3.41)
best avg12: 16.24 (σ = 2.39)

current avg100: 21.26 (σ = 6.08)
best avg100: 21.17 (σ = 6.04)

session avg: 22.67 (σ = 7.38)
session mean: 23.00



Spoiler



19.86, 21.29, 19.33, 18.71, 23.12, 37.31, 45.01, 19.75, 17.87, 41.47, 22.00, 25.54, 21.33, 1:28.69, 25.16, 29.41, 27.52, 29.16, 14.01, 31.58, 16.08, 25.18, 27.40, 25.89, 25.07, 13.41, 15.99, 50.30, 18.74, 39.58, 26.72, 20.54, 18.24, 32.41, 21.89, 19.50, 27.77, 15.08, 29.97, 26.65, 15.06, 21.30, 48.41, 24.29, 18.86, 19.56, 31.00, 19.97, 25.47, 19.59, 11.29, 6.17, 21.59, 21.20, 20.48, 42.43, 24.14, 26.17, 14.30, 10.74, 14.10, 15.25, 14.81, 18.99, 28.31, 15.79, 15.30, 15.43, 22.29, 16.13, 24.47, 20.47, 19.23, 29.96, 20.59, 20.48, 24.92, 25.00, 24.22, 31.98, 24.82, 20.64, 19.52, 27.53, 29.02, 17.74, 18.16, 19.21, 21.40, 14.09, 17.86, 20.64, 25.57, 9.87, 25.25, 15.18, 16.00, 30.82, 32.90, 13.09, 13.19, 22.37, 20.30, 18.87, 24.01, 11.33, 10.32, 16.77, 21.63, 33.32, 16.17, 26.08, 28.49, 14.63, 33.10, 20.78, 23.19, 20.72, 19.19, 23.33, 16.63, 14.61, 16.68, 26.16, 12.67, 11.99, 35.46, 25.40, 16.11, 18.38, 26.06, 28.73, 17.95, 32.92, 19.84, 26.36, 26.47, 20.13, 23.58, 36.73, 26.63, 12.97, 20.75, 28.29, 20.63, 25.53, 17.99, 23.91, 20.46, 28.37





Spoiler



Session average: 22.67
1. 19.86 U' R' U B' L' B' U l' b' u
2. 21.29 U' R B L' B' R U R B' l r u
3. 19.33 U L' B R B' U R' B' l b
4. 18.71 U' B R U' R' L R U' l' b
5. 23.12 R U' R' U R B' L' R b
6. 37.31 R' B U' R' L' R' l r b' u'
7. 45.01 R' U' L R' L R' B r b' u'
8. 19.75 R' U B R' L' B' L' B' l r' b'
9. 17.87 U L' U B R' L R U' l' r b u'
10. 41.47 U R' L R' U L' R B' L' l' r'
11. 22.00 L' U' L' B' R' B R' B' l r b' u
12. 25.54 U L R U L U' L' B' L r' u
13. 21.33 U B' U R L R B R l' u'
14. (1:28.69) U L B' R U' L l r
15. 25.16 U R' B R' U' L B' R' L l' b' u'
16. 29.41 B U' L' R' L' B U' r' b u'
17. 27.52 U' L' R' U' L B U R' L l' r b
18. 29.16 U' B L R' U' l r' b'
19. 14.01 U L R L' U R' L R' l r b' u
20. 31.58 R' B' U B' L U' B U' r b' u'
21. 16.08 L B L' U B' L' U R' B' l r' b
22. 25.18 U B' R' U' L R' U l' r b
23. 27.40 L' R' L' U B R U' B' U l r' b u'
24. 25.89 L U L U B U B U r' u'
25. 25.07 U' R L' U' B U' L' R' L l' r' u'
26. 13.41 R' L' R' B R L' B' L l u
27. 15.99 U' R' U' B' L' R L U' l b u'
28. 50.30 U L' U' R' U R' L B' L b u'
29. 18.74 U' L U' B' U' R' L B R l b u'
30. 39.58 U B U' R L U L R b' u'
31. 26.72 R B R B L B' l r b u
32. 20.54 L' R U' L U' L R' B' l r b'
33. 18.24 L R U B' R' U' L R' r' b'
34. 32.41 R L' B U B R L' B l r' b'
35. 21.89 B L U B' R B' L' l b u'
36. 19.50 L' R L' R U' L U l' r' b u
37. 27.77 R' U' L U' B' U' L R' r
38. 15.08 R U' R' U R' U' B L' l' r b
39. 29.97 U' L U' L B' R B U l' r u'
40. 26.65 U R' L B' R' L B l' r'
41. 15.06 U L R' U' B' U' L R' b'
42. 21.30 U' B R' L' U' L' R' r' b' u
43. 48.41 L R L B' L B' U' L' l b' u
44. 24.29 R U' R U' B' L U' L l' r' b' u
45. 18.86 U L' U R' L R U' B R' l' r b u'
46. 19.56 U B' U R U B R' U' l r' b
47. 31.00 L' B R L B R l' r' b u
48. 19.97 B' L' U' R L U R' U' l' r' b'
49. 25.47 U' R' L B' U L' R' U' l' r' b' u'
50. 19.59 R U L B' R' U R L U' b' u'
51. 11.29 L B U' B' R' U R' L b
52. (6.17) R L U R U' u'
53. 21.59 B R U' R' B U' L R' l' r b' u
54. 21.20 U R' L' U' L R' L U r' b u'
55. 20.48 U B U B U R U L R' l r u'
56. 42.43 U' R' B' U' L R B U r b' u'
57. 24.14 L R' B U R' B' U L B l'
58. 26.17 B' R' B L' R U l b' u
59. 14.30 L R B' U' R U' L' r u
60. 10.74 B L R L' R U' r' b u'
61. 14.10 R U' B' L U R' L l' r' b'
62. 15.25 U B L' R B' L' U' l' u'
63. 14.81 U R L R' B U R' B' U l' b' u
64. 18.99 U L' R' U L B' U L' l' r u'
65. 28.31 R B L' R' L B' R L' b' u
66. 15.79 U L' B' R L B' L' U l r'
67. 15.30 R L U' R B R B' u
68. 15.43 U' L U' R' B U' R' U' b u'
69. 22.29 U B L' R L B' R' B' l' r b' u'
70. 16.13 R L U' L' U' B U' L' r u
71. 24.47 R B' U R B' U R' U l' b' u
72. 20.47 B R U' L' U' B' R l' r b u'
73. 19.23 L' B' U' B' R B L' B l' r' u
74. 29.96 U' R' B L' R L' B l r' b' u
75. 20.59 U L' B R B R L' l r' b
76. 20.48 R' L B L' U' R L' U l' b' u'
77. 24.92 U B' R L' B U' B L' l r b' u
78. 25.00 B' R' U' L U' B l r u
79. 24.22 U L U' L U' L R' L' B l b
80. 31.98 L R U B' R L B r b u
81. 24.82 U' L R' B L' R' B' L r
82. 20.64 L R U R U B R B' l u
83. 19.52 R U B' R L B R r' b u
84. 27.53 B L U' R B U' R U l' r' u'
85. 29.02 U B U' R U' B' U B' l' r b u
86. 17.74 U' L' U R L' R' L' B l r' b' u
87. 18.16 U' R' U' L' R' B' L U r' b u
88. 19.21 R B U R U' L' B' L l' r' b'
89. 21.40 U' R' L B U' B L R B' l b' u'
90. 14.09 U' L' U' R B' L' B' U' l' b' u'
91. 17.86 B U B L R' B L B' l r u
92. 20.64 L' U' B L' U' B R B r'
93. 25.57 R L' R U B' R L' l' b
94. 9.87 B R U B' U' B' R' l' r' b' u'
95. 25.25 L U' B' R L' R' B r' b' u'
96. 15.18 U L' U R U' B R' U' L l' r'
97. 16.00 B R L R' U' B U R' l' r' u'
98. 30.82 U B U L' R' B U' r' b
99. 32.90 R' B U' L B R' B l r' u'
100. 13.09 U L B L R B' U' B L' b' u
101. 13.19 L R' L R' B U R' l' r' u'
102. 22.37 L B L B R' U' L' B' r' b' u'
103. 20.30 U R' L B' L' U R U l r' b u'
104. 18.87 U R L' B U R' B U R' l' r b u
105. 24.01 U' B L' R B U L' B R l r' b' u
106. 11.33 U' B' R' B L R L' U l b'
107. 10.32 U L B' L' U' B l' r' b' u
108. 16.77 U B U' L R' B' R' L r' b' u
109. 21.63 U L R' B R' U L U B' l' u'
110. 33.32 L' U' L B U' B U' l r b' u'
111. 16.17 U' R' U' R' L U L' B l'
112. 26.08 R U L' B L' U L' b'
113. 28.49 B' U L U B L' R B' b u'
114. 14.63 U R L R' L U' B r b' u
115. 33.10 U R' U R' U' L U' R L l' b u
116. 20.78 U L' R' U' L' B R' U L u
117. 23.19 R' U' L U' L' B' R' U' l' r' b'
118. 20.72 U' R' B' U' B' R U' R l r b u'
119. 19.19 L' U L' R U' R' B l' b u
120. 23.33 U L' U B L' B R L l r b'
121. 16.63 L' U' L' U L' B U L' l r b u'
122. 14.61 U L' U B' U L' B L' l' r u
123. 16.68 L R' U R' L' U L' U l b'
124. 26.16 L R' U L R' U L' R b
125. 12.67 B U' B L R' L' U' R'
126. 11.99 L U B U' R' B' L' R b'
127. 35.46 U B R' L' B' R L' U' l r u
128. 25.40 U L B U R' L' R' B l' u
129. 16.11 U L R' L R' L R l' r' u'
130. 18.38 U B R' L' B' R' B' l' r u
131. 26.06 R' U' B R L U' R B' l b u
132. 28.73 U L' U B' R L R B L' l b u'
133. 17.95 U' B U L U' B L' B l' r u
134. 32.92 U B' R' B' U' R U' B' b
135. 19.84 U' L R L' B R' L R r u'
136. 26.36 L' R U' R L' R B U' B' l r'
137. 26.47 L' R U' R B' U' L R U l' b
138. 20.13 L U B R' B L' B' U' l' r b' u'
139. 23.58 U' L' B R' L B U' L l' b' u'
140. 36.73 R U' R' L' B L U l' r b' u'
141. 26.63 L B' U' R' B U' B U' L' l' r u'
142. 12.97 L U L U' L B' L r' b' u
143. 20.75 B' U B' R' U B U' B b u
144. 28.29 R' B' L B U B' R' l' r b'
145. 20.63 L B' U R' L' B' U' L' l
146. 25.53 U' B L' U' R B' L' l b u
147. 17.99 U R B' U' R L' B' U'
148. 23.91 U B' L' U' B U' L B l' b' u
149. 20.46 U' R L' U' L R' U' B' l b' u
150. 28.37 R L B L U B L' l r b'


----------



## Anthony (May 22, 2010)

Not a PB or anything, but still pretty nice.

[23:17] <AnthonyBrooks> woot 
[23:17] <AnthonyBrooks> R' U2 F2 U2 D' F' D F L D' L2 R' U2 F' L' U2 B L U2 F' U2 L' D' B2 R' 
[23:17] <AnthonyBrooks> 7.61 
[23:17] <qqwref> beast


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2010)

Oh hey Anthony...


12.68 avg12.


----------



## Anthony (May 22, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Oh hey Anthony...
> 
> 
> 12.68 avg12.



You're 7 months behind.


----------



## rcbeyer (May 22, 2010)

my accomplishment: i finished mirroring all the F2LL algorithms i found to suit how i solve. . .

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21293

yay for no appreciation though lmao


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > AndreaBananas said:
> ...


WAT, i have 2 more months! (plus another 7 years after that )


----------



## Toad (May 22, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



I have 1 more week of school EVAH


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2010)

17,560 on google pacman


----------



## Toad (May 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 17,560 on google pacman



Not bad... I got 24,510 second try...


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2010)

18,090 first try.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

18,020  I fail


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 22, 2010)

9.04 Full step 
F L D2 L2 D R' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L' D B2 L' F R' B' U2 D L D' F' U2 
Cross on U
Nice "wide sune"? OLL and U perm with no AUF 
was 45 moves.

The bigger accomplishment is that this is my 3rd full step sub 10 and my 6th sub 10 since getting my FII 2 days ago


----------



## amostay2004 (May 22, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 9.04 Full step
> F L D2 L2 D R' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L' D B2 L' F R' B' U2 D L D' F' U2
> Cross on U
> Nice "wide sune"? OLL and U perm with no AUF
> ...



lol 9.41 pll skip on that. f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' as OLL.

anyway..

stats: (hide)
number of times: 108/108
best time: 9.78
worst time: 21.68

current avg5: 11.63 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 10.81 (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 11.96 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 11.74 (σ = 0.62)

current avg100: 12.48 (σ = 1.46)
*best avg100: 12.41 (σ = 1.42)*

session avg: 12.43 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 12.49

Pop on the last solve so I gave up rolling  5 sub-10s in the session..3 of them 9.9x hehe..


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 22, 2010)

NR please Amos


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2010)

2x2 single:

1.12 U' R F' R' :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2010)

2x2

3.75 average of 12, 2.97 average of 5, 1.05 single

On video, currently uploading to youtube.


----------



## Toad (May 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2
> 
> 3.75 average of 12, 2.97 average of 5, 1.05 single
> 
> On video, currently uploading to youtube.



I look forward to it...

Strange how you upload what seems to be a massively worse than normal average to youtube but oh well...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...



I'll upload a better one when I actually get a decent one on video.








description said:


> This is my regular average now, probably a bit less actually, but I always fail when I record vids.
> 
> Times:
> 
> ...


----------



## onionhoney (May 22, 2010)

11.73, 8.57, 8.69, 9.04, 8.54=8.77

WAT. PB of course. The 2nd and the last one is VERY easy.


----------



## Googlrr (May 22, 2010)

sub-25 average of 12 

Average of 12: 24.58


Spoiler



1. 25.42 F2 L2 F' D2 L R2 D B D U L2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D R' B' R U2 F' R' D' U
2. 28.16 R' L U2 L R2 D' F B L2 B' D' L R U2 D F2 U R2 U' R F' R' B' R F2
3. 23.10 U2 F2 L F2 D R' U2 L U' F D F' U' L' D2 F2 B' L2 D' L B R B D2 L2
4. 24.34 R' D F U' F2 R' U2 F D L' B' F' L2 B D' B2 U' D' B L2 F2 D F L F
5. 23.09 L2 B R' U B' R D' F2 U B D B' F R2 F' B' D U R2 U R' U2 D2 B' D2
6. 19.14 R' F' D' B' D' U L' D R2 B2 R' L' F2 L' D' R' F2 U F D' F' L' R' B D2
7. 23.92 R2 F' D' L R2 B' R D' F R' D' R2 D' L2 F D L U B2 D U' F U2 F2 R
8. 28.77 L2 R D R D B' U' L' R2 F D2 B U F2 B' D' U' F' R F2 L2 F L D2 R'
9. 25.28 F2 B' D' B' F R2 L2 D L' D R B D' U' B' R2 F R L2 U L U' D' B F
10. (32.12) D L F2 D2 F' U D' R' U' B2 L B D F2 R2 B' F U' B2 D U R' D2 F' D
11. (17.81) F' R' U' R D2 R' D2 L' R' D2 R F' R B2 F' D F2 U D' L' U B2 D2 U L
12. 24.52 D2 B' F2 L U R2 L F' U2 R U' R L B2 U' B2 L' B2 F' D2 F2 B' L' F B



2 of my only 5 sub 20s in one average


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

Owen said:


> 2x2 single:
> 
> 1.12 U' R F' R' :fp


lol .96


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 22, 2010)

Joining the avg100 bandwagon.. This is my first one this year, and probably my only one(unless Kirjava goes through with his supermegawhatpwn avg 100 week):fp its so hard

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.44
worst time: 17.34

current avg5: 12.83 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: *10.25 *(σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 12.52 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 11.74 (σ = 1.14)

current avg100: 13.04 (σ = 1.62)
best avg100: 13.04 (σ = 1.62)

session avg: 13.04 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 13.05



Spoiler



11.26, 12.05, 15.54, 11.08, 14.14, 10.45, 13.01, 13.80, 11.00, 13.49, 16.22, 13.59, 13.45, 11.79, 12.19, 15.21, 13.27, 13.19, 14.99, 13.64, 14.44, 11.14, 10.71, 11.39, (9.44), 11.88, 12.99, 12.80, 13.87, 13.48, 11.73, 13.03, 14.58, 15.02, 13.01, 12.15, 10.81, 16.37, 14.22, 13.15, 14.12, 13.30, 14.43, (17.34), 13.17, 12.15, 12.62, 13.07, 14.79, 17.00, 11.48, 15.16, 10.64, 14.57, 10.93, 11.79, 13.46, 14.15, 14.45, 12.05, 11.36, 15.24, 14.41, 11.90, 12.02, 16.30, 13.27, 14.08, 11.67, 13.02, 13.09, 11.07, 13.49, 12.62, 13.08, 15.37, 13.59, 11.08, 12.19, 10.32, 13.44, 14.26, 11.59, 13.18, 17.01, 14.07, *10.04, 10.30, 10.35, 12.52, 10.12*, 16.01, 13.14, 12.30, 12.85, 11.19, 11.55, 13.10, 13.84, 14.36



The first 3 solves of that 10s avg were PLL skips


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 22, 2010)

2x2 AVG 5
2.49: 3 last layer skips


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (May 22, 2010)

I only have 17 more OLLS to go. Darn these center-two edges adjacent flipped up olls, there's like 6 cases of them :<


----------



## Zava (May 22, 2010)

today I just got my A-V, modded it and baam:
3 8.xx this day (8.11 pll skip, 8.36 oll skip, 8.59 full) also:
10.93 11.15 *(8.36) (14.40) 8.59 10.56 10.71* 11.02 10.25 11.22 12.22 10.52 => 10.71 a12 
bolded is 9.95 a5 

I still perfer my dayan though.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 22, 2010)

Zava said:


> today I just got my A-V, modded it and baam:
> 3 8.xx this day (8.11 pll skip, 8.36 oll skip, 8.59 full) also:
> 10.93 11.15 *(8.36) (14.40) 8.59 10.56 10.71* 11.02 10.25 11.22 12.22 10.52 => 10.71 a12
> bolded is 9.95 a5
> ...



LIAR!  Or WR please!  

Serisously, if you won't do at least a 12.xy official average on your next competition, I will bully you untill the end of your life! Don't believe me? Ask Cornelius, he is still convinced I'm going to kill him.  (Which I will do eventually. )

Oh, and nice btw!


----------



## Zava (May 22, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > today I just got my A-V, modded it and baam:
> ...



I think I will go with that version. 
hmm, does cubenroll have 3 rounds of 3x3? if yes, I'm going, if not, I'll skip it and wait for a comp with 3 rounds  jost to make sure you'll be happy with me beating you haha


----------



## Evan Liu (May 22, 2010)

2nd pyra session ever 
Method: corners first, then edges (name?)

number of times: 200/200
best time: 5.68
worst time: 32.16

143. (5.68) L' B L' B' U b 
lolscramble 

current avg5: 12.04 (σ = 1.69)
best avg5: 12.04 (σ = 1.69)

current avg12: 15.06 (σ = 3.03)
best avg12: 14.12 (σ = 2.74)

current avg100: 18.07 (σ = 4.46)
best avg100: 17.74 (σ = 4.42)

session avg: 17.94 (σ = 4.35)
session mean: 17.95



Spoiler



19.62, 13.75, 25.17, 14.35, 19.76, 17.44, 14.14, 27.57, 18.33, 11.93, 23.55, 16.55, 14.07, 17.83, 22.66, 25.12, 18.01, 19.69, 14.58, 14.61, 18.74, 16.09, 19.43, 12.13, 11.40, 15.16, 15.96, 20.06, 21.02, 17.44, 24.22, 18.87, 22.12, 16.27, 18.19, 12.11, 19.85, 24.84, 14.20, 15.11, 14.07, 18.95, 17.44, 19.63, 13.03, 16.63, 11.17, 23.35, 15.00, 16.43, 22.80, 13.29, 19.92, 20.49, 15.81, 24.18, 16.34, 16.78, 19.05, 24.83, 12.94, 15.35, 14.60, 25.24, 22.43, 19.90, 21.34, 20.20, 11.19, 13.62, 14.85, 18.29, 30.88, 20.69, 17.18, 19.70, 21.54, 14.75, 14.23, 8.22, 15.56, 24.59, 11.44, 23.47, 13.65, 14.41, 13.74, 15.63, 23.08, 13.30, 20.78, 20.13, 15.50, 11.08, 13.35, 18.47, 15.23, 21.79, 17.31, 20.61, 24.82, 16.66, 26.88, 18.45, 26.33, 12.78, 19.69, 13.19, 16.37, 16.01, 32.16, 17.27, 12.07, 24.02, 18.38, 20.53, 24.83, 13.48, 19.48, 12.88, 15.33, 17.36, 22.99, 24.66, 23.01, 16.80, 21.13, 20.51, 18.34, 16.28, 14.62, 23.12, 16.98, 23.48, 22.64, 10.27, 16.78, 13.45, 18.19, 15.07, 15.27, 20.19, 5.68, 11.69, 17.14, 10.82, 16.95, 14.54, 13.37, 17.44, 8.91, 20.13, 15.37, 19.03, 22.23, 15.29, 13.98, 25.27, 24.47, 19.70, 22.74, 16.31, 20.88, 16.26, 23.90, 8.77, 17.83, 22.28, 15.32, 24.57, 17.94, 25.85, 15.18, 18.66, 19.99, 21.52, 24.34, 20.31, 16.26, 19.40, 25.33, 18.42, 26.65, 13.97, 15.98, 16.09, 21.42, 14.65, 16.93, 12.44, 19.39, 15.50, 15.73, 24.08, 20.10, 8.70, 14.44, 12.67, 9.73, 13.72





Spoiler



Session average: 17.86
1. 19.62 L R B' R U R' L B' l' r b'
2. 13.75 R U L U R' B U' L' l' r' b' u'
3. 25.17 U' L B' R' U B R B' L l' r' b'
4. 14.35 R' U' R B' L U L' l r' u
5. 19.76 U R L' R' L B' L' R' l' r' b u'
6. 17.44 U' L' U' L' B' U L l r b u
7. 14.14 B' U' R' B' R' U' R' l' u'
8. 27.57 U R B' L U L' R L' r b' u'
9. 18.33 L' U' B U R' U' L' l b' u
10. 11.93 B' U' B L' U' R U' l u'
11. 23.55 B U' B' L' U' B' l r' u
12. 16.55 L R U R B R' L' B' l r' b
13. 14.07 U L R' B R L R L l r'
14. 17.83 L' R' U B' U B L l r b
15. 22.66 B L B U R' B U' R' r' b' u'
16. 25.12 U L B L' U' B U L l r b' u
17. 18.01 U' R B L U R B' l' r' u'
18. 19.69 R L' R B L' R' L' B l' r' b' u'
19. 14.58 L' R B U R' B R' l r'
20. 14.61 U L U' L' R' L R' L' r' b' u
21. 18.74 U L U L' B' L R L' r b u
22. 16.09 B' L B' R' B U R' b u
23. 19.43 L R U L' B U' R' L' l r b u'
24. 12.13 U L R B R' U' u'
25. 11.40 U B R B' U' L B R' r b' u'
26. 15.16 U' L U L' R' B L R' l b'
27. 15.96 U' L B' U B' U' B' U l' b'
28. 20.06 R U B' R' B U L' l b u
29. 21.02 R' L B R' B L' U' u
30. 17.44 R' L' R' U L' R' U R l' u'
31. 24.22 L U R B' R L' U R' r' u
32. 18.87 U R' L' R B L U R l b u'
33. 22.12 U B' R B L b' u'
34. 16.27 L' R' U' B U' R' L' l b
35. 18.19 B L R' U' B L B U' r b u'
36. 12.11 L R' L' U R' L' R' B' b' u
37. 19.85 R B L' B L' R' r' b' u
38. 24.84 U L B L U B L U' l' r b u'
39. 14.20 U L' R' B R U' B U R l r b' u'
40. 15.11 L B L U' L R' L B r b u
41. 14.07 U R U B R U' B U' r u
42. 18.95 U' B' L' U L R L' B' r b
43. 17.44 U' R' U L' U R L B b' u'
44. 19.63 U' B R' L' B R L' B' l r b u
45. 13.03 U R L' U R B' U R' L' l' r b
46. 16.63 U' L' B' L' R L U' L r b
47. 11.17 L B U L B L' U' L' r' u'
48. 23.35 R B' L U' R U' R L l r' b' u'
49. 15.00 L R U L' U' B U l' b u'
50. 16.43 U L' U' B L' R L' R' r
51. 22.80 L B' R' L' R B L' R B l b
52. 13.29 U R L' U R' L' U
53. 19.92 L B L U L B L' R l' b u'
54. 20.49 R B' L R' U R' U R l' r u'
55. 15.81 U' R' L' U R B' U' l b' u'
56. 24.18 U' L B R L R' L B R l b u
57. 16.34 L' U R U' B U' B U' l' r' b'
58. 16.78 R L' B L' U' L U' R' l r b' u
59. 19.05 U R U B U L' U B' l r b' u
60. 24.83 B' U' B' R U' B R U l' r u'
61. 12.94 U R L' R B R' U B' R l' r'
62. 15.35 L' R B L' R' B' R L' u
63. 14.60 L B' U R U B U' L l' b' u'
64. 25.24 U R L U' R L U b'
65. 22.43 B' U' B' R L' U' R' l r' b' u
66. 19.90 L U' R' U' B R' B' R' l b'
67. 21.34 R U' R B R' L R' U' l r b u'
68. 20.20 U L U' L' R U L B' r' b' u
69. 11.19 U L R L' B' L U L' R' l r u
70. 13.62 L R B' R U' L U' l u'
71. 14.85 R L' R L' U B L' u'
72. 18.29 U' R' L U' R L' B' U' b' u
73. 30.88 L' U R' L' U R' L U' B' l r' u'
74. 20.69 U L' R U R U B U l u'
75. 17.18 B L' R U' B L' R' B l' b u
76. 19.70 L U' B' L B' L' R U' l b u
77. 21.54 R L' U' R L B R U l r u
78. 14.75 R' L R U' L' R L' R' u
79. 14.23 U' L R' U' B U' B R' U r' b'
80. 8.22 U' L' U L B R U l' r' u'
81. 15.56 L B R B R' U B' r' b u
82. 24.59 U R L B L R U' L u'
83. 11.44 B' U' B U' L R' L' l' r b' u
84. 23.47 B U' L R' B' L' U' B R l' u
85. 13.65 U R L B' L' U B R' L l' r u'
86. 14.41 L' R L B' U R' L B l' r' b u'
87. 13.74 U L' R' U B U' L' l' b' u'
88. 15.63 R' U B' U R B' L R' r' u'
89. 23.08 R U R' U R B R U r' b' u
90. 13.30 U B L B L U' B L U' r u
91. 20.78 L R B' R L' R L U B r b' u
92. 20.13 U L' B' U L R' B l' u'
93. 15.50 B' R' U L' R' B U R' l' u
94. 11.08 L B' R' L' B L R l u'
95. 13.35 B U' B' L' U R r' b' u
96. 18.47 U B' R U B L R' L l r' u'
97. 15.23 U L B' U' B R U B' R' U' l b u'
98. 21.79 U B U' B' L' R' L R L' l' r b u'
99. 17.31 U' B' R' L R U' B' U' b'
100. 20.61 R' U L' B' R' U' L' l' r' b' u
101. 24.82 R B U' B U R L' U' l r
102. 16.66 L' U B L R' B' L R' r u'
103. 26.88 U' B L B' L' R' U' B b'
104. 18.45 U L' R' B' L' U B U' b u'
105. 26.33 U' R' U' L' B' R' U R l r b' u'
106. 12.78 R B R L B U L' B' r b u
107. 19.69 U B' R' U B' R' U' L l' r' u'
108. 13.19 U L U' R' B L B' U B l r'
109. 16.37 L' U' B U L U L R' l' r b u
110. 16.01 L B L' B U L U B r' b u
111. (32.16) B R' B' U' B L' B L' l' b'
112. 17.27 R' U' B U' R' U l r' b u'
113. 12.07 U B U B' R U R B
114. 24.02 R' L R' B' L' B' R' L l r b' u'
115. 18.38 U L U R B' R' L l r' b
116. 20.53 U' R B' R B' U L' R l' r' b
117. 24.83 U' B L U' B U B U' r b' u'
118. 13.48 U L B' U' R' U' L' B U l' u
119. 19.48 U L B R L' B' L' R' B' l' r b'
120. 12.88 R B' L' B' L' B' L' B' r' b u
121. 15.33 L R U R' B' R' B L' l' r b
122. 17.36 L U' B R' B U' L R L' l u
123. 22.99 U' L R U' L B' l r' u'
124. 24.66 L B L U' L U R B' L' l r' b u
125. 23.01 L' R L R' L B' U R' r b u'
126. 16.80 R' U' R' U' R B' R U' l' b u
127. 21.13 R B U' B U' R B b' u'
128. 20.51 R L B U B' R' U b' u'
129. 18.34 U R' L U' B U B l r' b
130. 16.28 R' B' R U' B L' b'
131. 14.62 U L U L R' U' R B l r' b
132. 23.12 R U' L' R U B L B' l' r' b u'
133. 16.98 L B' U' R L' B' U L' b u'
134. 23.48 U B L R B' R L' B' l b u'
135. 22.64 B' U L' B R' U R' r' u
136. 10.27 L R B R U' L' R L' l r b' u
137. 16.78 U' L R L' U B L' R U' l' r u'
138. 13.45 R' B' R' U B' R U L l r b' u
139. 18.19 U L' B L R B' U b u
140. 15.07 U' B U R' L' R B L' U' r b' u'
141. 15.27 U' B' U' L' R U' B R l' r b' u'
142. 20.19 L B U' B L' R' U r b u'
143. (5.68) L' B L' B' U b
144. 11.69 U L R' L U L U' l' r' u'
145. 17.14 R' B' L U' R' U B' r b
146. 10.82 B U R B' R L' R B' l r'
147. 16.95 L' B L' B' R' U B' R l r' b' u
148. 14.54 L' R L' U' B' U' L' B r'
149. 13.37 B L' R B' R L' U L r b' u'
150. 17.44 U L U L' R' B R B' l r' b' u' 
151. 8.91 U L R L' U L' U' B' l r'
152. 20.13 U L' R U' R' B U R' l b'
153. 15.37 B L B' L B U' R' l r' u'
154. 19.03 R' U' L B R' L B' l' r b' u
155. 22.23 U' B R' L U' L R' U u'
156. 15.29 L B R' U' R' B' R' U' l' b
157. 13.98 L R' B' U' B R' L' U' l r
158. 25.27 U L' B L' B U' R' l' b'
159. 24.47 L U L' U L U' R B b u
160. 19.70 R U L' U R' L B' U l' b' u'
161. 22.74 R' U' R' L' R' U' l' r b'
162. 16.31 U' L' B U B' R U L r b' u
163. 20.88 R B L' R U' B L' B l r b
164. 16.26 L B U' L B' L' U' L l b u
165. 23.90 B' R L B U' L' B U L r u'
166. 8.77 U R U R U' R B' l r
167. 17.83 L' U' L B U L' R B l r' b' u'
168. 22.28 R' L' R L' R L' U R' l' r b'
169. 15.32 L B' U' L' U' B' L' B' l' r' b u
170. 24.57 U B L' U' R' L R' B U' l' u'
171. 17.94 U' R' L B' R l' r' b u
172. 25.85 L' U' L' R' U B U r' u
173. 15.18 R' U' R U' B' R B' R
174. 18.66 L U' B R' B U' B L' l
175. 19.99 U L' B L' B U L U' B' l r b u'
176. 21.52 L U' R B' L B' U l' r b' u'
177. 24.34 L' R' B' U R' B U' l' b
178. 20.31 R' U' L B' U B' L' R l' r b'
179. 16.26 L R B L B R L B' R r' b u'
180. 19.40 B R U' B' R L U' L l' r' b'
181. 25.33 U' B' R' B L U' B U R' r' b' u
182. 18.42 U L U R' U B R' U' B l' r u
183. 26.65 U L' U' R' L U' L B r' b u'
184. 13.97 R' B' R U B' R B' L l' b u
185. 15.98 R' U L R L R U' L' l' b u
186. 16.09 L R B' U R B' U' L' u
187. 21.42 L U' R' B U L' R' B' R l' r b'
188. 14.65 R' U' R L' R U L l u
189. 16.93 L B R B' L R' B' b u'
190. 12.44 L' B U' B' U' L R U l r' b'
191. 19.39 U' L R B' L B' L' U' B' l b
192. 15.50 U B L' R U L' U' R l r' u
193. 15.73 L R' B L' U' L' U l b u'
194. 24.08 L' U R L' R L B R' l' b' u
195. 20.10 L U' R U L' U' L B R' b' u
196. 8.70 U L B L U R B' r' b u
197. 14.44 U R U' R' B' L' B' U' L' b
198. 12.67 U B R' B' U B' L U' l b'
199. 9.73 U' L B U B' U' B L r' b'
200. 13.72 U B' L B' L' B L' U l' r' b



EDIT: 50 more times


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 22, 2010)

00:49.13	
01:00.18	
00:51.79	
00:41.69	
00:49.97	
00:45.32	
00:50.07	
00:46.91	

nod bad...getting kinda better...this is only with 2-look OLL/PLL btw...
what times should I be aiming for with 2-look btw?...I'm thinking of starting to learn full OLL/PLL after I "master" 2-look...what do you guys think?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> 00:49.13
> 01:00.18
> 00:51.79
> 00:41.69
> ...


sub 40 would be a good goal, but learning full PLL isn't hard and you can take it at whatever pace you want, i would wait a while to learn full OLL though, but that's just my opinion


----------



## clincher (May 22, 2010)

First sub 25s single solve (non-lucky) 24.05
After a while of not cubing this feels good


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> what times should I be aiming for with 2-look btw?...I'm thinking of starting to learn full OLL/PLL after I "master" 2-look...what do you guys think?



You can get down under 20 seconds with 2-look.. so don't worry about it, just keep working on your F2L. Start learning PLL (and then OLL) whenever you feel you're ready, don't wait to be a certain speed.


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 5: 5.39
1. 5.24 U2 F U2 R' U R' U2 R U2
2. 4.47 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R2
3. (7.07) R2 U R2 U R2 F' U F'
4. (4.16) R' F2 U' R F U R2 U2
5. 6.47 R U F' R' F U2 F R U2


----------



## Edmund (May 22, 2010)

2.94 2x2 avg of 12, not sure if it is my best but it is pretty good and def my best with stackmat


----------



## Edward (May 22, 2010)

Total posts in on-topic forums: 1337


----------



## Toad (May 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> Total posts in on-topic forums: 1337



Score. Well done for noticing lol


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hey Anthony...
> ...





No, you've just gotta get back to the future...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> Total posts in on-topic forums: 1337



Prepare to have your post count lowered.


----------



## Zane_C (May 23, 2010)

OH:
Avg5: 27.49 (σ = 0.59)
27.59, 28.16[PLL skip], (26.39), (31.35), 26.72

I don't know how I pulled this off, because my hands are freezing.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 23, 2010)

I did a PB non-lucky on 3x3x3 that is better than my lucky PB


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 23, 2010)

This is Edward:
Average of 12: 14.74
1. (11.97) U' R2 U2 R' L' F' R' D L U' F' R L' U' D' F' R2 L2 B' F2 U' L2 F2 B' L'
2. (17.37) U R' L' B F' D' U R D' B R' D' R' L2 D U2 L' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' B2 D' F2
3. 13.90 D2 U F R D F2 D' R' B U D2 R B2 U' B L2 R B2 F' R2 F2 D B L D'
4. 15.80 R2 L' B L F' R2 L B2 D2 L' B R2 B D B' F D' F2 U D' R2 L' F D' L'
5. 14.49 F2 B L D' B2 D2 B2 D U B' L' U D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B L2 B F' D' R2 D2
6. 12.48 R2 F' L2 B2 F' R B L2 R2 D L U' L R' B U' R D' U2 L2 B R2 L F B2
7. 16.34 B R2 B U2 B F U F' R F D2 L2 D' U R B2 D U' F' R D F2 R B' R'
8. 16.76 F' D' L U D' F2 B2 U' D F R D' F R' F2 R' F2 L' R2 B R' L2 U2 B' D'
9. 14.31 B D B F' D F2 D' B' U F' R2 D L' F L R U F2 U' B' D' U B U B'
10. 14.35 U B U' B2 F' R2 L' B' U D R2 B F2 L2 R' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U B U2 D2 F'
11. 12.98 B' U' R B F' R2 L2 U' F' R' D R2 U2 R' U' D L2 B2 U' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F2
12. 16.03 F' L U' D R2 F B2 L D2 R2 L' U' R' F U D' R2 F L2 F L F D R2 L2


----------



## BigGreen (May 23, 2010)

Average: 10.15
Standard Deviation: 0.46
1.	9.54	F L' R2 B R2 D' U L' D2 B' F' R2 B2 D' R2 U L' U R' D2 U2 L F' L'
2.	11.22	L2 R2 B2 L' R' D' R2 B2 F L2 R F' D' U F U B F2 R' B U' B D2 R'
3.	(13.20)	U F2 U' R U F' D U2 R' D' R2 B' U' L' U2 B' F D' U B F' D' U' R
4.	10.48	D' R B2 F' D2 L2 U2 R B' U B2 F2 D' U2 L' R2 B2 U L' R2 U L R' B
5.	9.72	D' U R' U R' D' U L' B2 F' D' U B' D' L' B2 D' U' B L B F' D2 U
6.	9.56	L' F2 D B' F2 R D2 L' R' B' R U' R' B2 D2 U' L R F2 R' F D2 U2 R2
7.	10.58	D U L2 D2 U2 L' B2 L B2 F R' B2 F D' U2 L' R2 D' B' F' L2 D U L2
8.	9.85	D' U2 B2 F' R U B' L D' U2 L' D2 U' L' R U L R B2 L' B2 L2 R' B2
9.	10.36	F2 L' R' D2 U2 L B F' D2 U L R F2 L R2 F' D L2 R' B' L F2 L R
10.	9.85	U' R' U2 L2 R U' L2 B' F R2 D' U' L D U2 B2 F' L B F2 L' B2 F U2
11.	10.29	D' F2 L2 B' F D' U B L F L' R F L2 R' B2 D U2 L2 D U B' F D'
12.	(9.00)	R2 F' U' L R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U F D2 U R' D U2 R' B2 F' U2 B' F D2 U2

so close so close


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 23, 2010)

and before everyone is like GOGOGOGOGOGOGO SUB-10 REWKS

he failed rolling the 11.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

i just like writing out my solutions to solves, a decent single i suppose too, lucky though
F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' D' L' D' L2 B' R2 U' B L U F U L' D2 F' U' L2
Cross: z2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F'
F2L1: R U R' U2 y L' U L
F2L2: y2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L3: L U' L' U y' L' U' L
F2L4: U' y' R' U R
PLL: U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'
Time: 17.02
Moves: 50
TPS: 2.94
OLL skip was awesome
can anyone else try this scramble so i can see your solution? you don't have to be good


----------



## PeterV (May 23, 2010)

PB AO5 (3x3x3):

Statistics for 05-22-2010 22:20:35

Average: 22.77
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 18.95
Worst Time: 25.06
Individual Times:
1.	(25.06)	D2 U' L F' D' U R' F R' U2 L U F2 L' B2 R U L' R2 U L' R' B2 F2 R
2.	(18.95)	B' D' U' F' U2 B2 F D U L D B2 U B' L F' U2 B2 F D2 U' L' D2 L' B'
3.	20.77	U' L R' D U B F' L R' D' L' B2 F' L' R' U' R' D' U' R' F D2 U' L2 R2
4.	22.98	U2 F2 D' B' L' D2 U' L2 B F2 D' U' R2 F L' R2 D U B L' U' B' F L' U2
5.	24.55	L U2 R' B R F' D' B2 L2 R U' R' U2 L2 U L' R U2 R2 F D2 B' L R' D


----------



## PeterV (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i just like writing out my solutions to solves, a decent single i suppose too, lucky though
> F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' D' L' D' L2 B' R2 U' B L U F U L' D2 F' U' L2
> Cross: z2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F'
> F2L1: R U R' U2 y L' U L
> ...



Got a 22.19 on this scramble, NL. I can't seem to reconstruct my solve except for the obvious cross: Z2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2. I remember a fairly easy f2l, an all edges OLL and an A-perm. Very nice scramble!


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation:

Cross: x2 F R2 D2 F'
F2L-1: U' L' U L y R U R'
F2L-2: U' R' U R d L' U L
F2L-3: L U2 L' d' L U' L
F2L-4: R' U R
OLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2
Time: 12.43
Moves: 53
TPS: 4.26

Quite a nice LS+LL. Good time too, but a slow TPS


----------



## Escher (May 23, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cincyaviation:
> 
> Cross: x2 F R2 D2 F'
> F2L-1: U' L' U L y R U R'
> ...



You mean you normally have both higher tps and time? You need to be a bit more efficient


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 23, 2010)

Average: 1:06.85
Standard Deviation: 3.72
Best Time: 1:01.47
Worst Time: 1:17.97
Individual Times:

1.	1:11.94	
2.	1:03.19	
3.	(1:01.47)	
4.	(1:17.97)	
5.	1:05.00	
6.	1:08.90	
7.	1:03.81	
8.	1:02.47	
9.	1:14.61	
10.	1:09.52	
11.	1:06.97	
12.	1:02.06	

Stupid counting 1:14... minx of course


----------



## Zane_C (May 23, 2010)

OH avg5 = 26.98

(28.98), 26.18, 28.40, 26.37, (24.05[PLL skip])


----------



## mande (May 23, 2010)

3x3 single
(11.96) D2 F2 L R' U' F U D F2 U R U' L2 B L' U B2 D U L' B' F' R U2 D' 
Solution:
Cross: x2 L' u' R' B' D2
F2L-1: U R U' R'
F2L-2: L' U' L
F2L-3: y' U L U L' y' R U' R'
F2L-4: y' U2 R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
PLL: U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Total = 49 moves
49/11.96 = 4.10 tps


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

5th post by me this hour
1. learned to solve using Dan Brown 3min average
2. got 2X2 and 4X4 by rubik's
3. learned "parity" alg for 2X2 1min av 
4. learned parity algs for 4X4, learned corner insertion shortcuts 
5. mirrored an alg by Dan, saved about 5 secs sometimes
6. actually, no.2, learned U fingertrick
7. learned intuitive f2l???
8. I'm skipping, got 5 more cubes, learned to solve them all
9. 2X2 PB 17 secs
10. learned ortega, sq1 EP, 4LLL
11. 3LLL excluding G perm and N perm

i skipped alot i forgot the order i accomplished them in


----------



## riffz (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i just like writing out my solutions to solves, a decent single i suppose too, lucky though



F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' D' L' D' L2 B' R2 U' B L U F U L' D2 F' U' L2
Cross: z2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F'
F2L1: U L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L2: y' L' U' L
F2L3: L U L' d L' U' L
F2L4: y' L' U L U' L' U L
OLL: U f R U R' U' z' y U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

No OLL skip for me


----------



## Tortin (May 23, 2010)

Yay! 2:58.58 6x6 solve. First sub-3 

EDIT:
Average of 5: 1:26.30
1. (1:23.17) L2 B f2 d' F' B b' f L r' b2 l r' F B f2 r2 B f2 u' F U2 f D2 r' R f' u' f B U2 L u' l2 D L U' B' u' U' r' B F R b' r U b' U L' d R' D' F' b L' R l u R2
2. 1:24.75 F' U2 l2 U' L' l b' l b2 L2 D' d u2 b d b2 d2 U2 B2 r' l2 u2 F' r' u' U' l2 D2 L' B' d' f2 B r2 d' R2 F' U r B L B' u L U' F' d2 l D f2 R f' F' u2 b2 D d b' R' D2
3. 1:26.38 b2 l d F d f U L' l' f R2 l b' u' U' L r' D2 b' L2 D' l B' u U' L b2 B2 D u l L2 b' u F b' B2 u l L2 U2 F' r2 D' r' U' L' D2 B r' F2 U2 f U2 B d B' r d2 u
4. (1:30.81) l' r' L b' L' D' u2 l' r2 R D' u' l2 R d2 b' U l2 u2 b' d u' L u2 b' d B L' U2 b2 r D B u2 U' B F' L b' D U l' f2 u' U2 D2 l u F' u' D L U2 d2 f' D r u' L2 B'
5. 1:27.78 U F2 b2 D2 B d' F' D l2 D2 u2 B u' r' R' B' l' D u' L2 D b2 r u' l' u2 f F L' r B u2 B' r2 l D2 d2 U2 l R2 L2 U2 b R2 D f U r L' b' l2 D' u R' l' F2 D' f' r2 D'

Yay! I think this is pb.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

riffz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > i just like writing out my solutions to solves, a decent single i suppose too, lucky though
> ...


time? yours is 54 moves i think



Sharkretriver said:


> 5th post by me this hour
> 
> 3. learned *"parity" alg for 2X2 *1min av


are you serious?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 23, 2010)

6.228 jflysim 3x3x2, full edge permutation skip



Spoiler









EDIT:

WTF 9.712 mean of 3!!!!! Both of the 11's were non lucky.



Spoiler


----------



## riffz (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



It was 13.xx. Sorry about that.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 23, 2010)

Newly re-stringed master magic
New pb 2.55
not by much but still!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 23, 2010)

Clock ER average 8.10


----------



## Toad (May 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Clock ER average 8.10


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 23, 2010)

Sub20 average in competition.
Make it to second round in 3x3.
I'm at Stanford right now, it's awesome


----------



## Weston (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i just like writing out my solutions to solves, a decent single i suppose too, lucky though
> F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' D' L' D' L2 B' R2 U' B L U F U L' D2 F' U' L2
> Cross: z2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F'
> F2L1: R U R' U2 y L' U L
> ...


A better(shorter) cross is x2 F R2 D2 F'
then U' R' U' R2 U R'
y U R U2 R' U R U' R'
R' U R y U R' U R
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'

Then oll and pll.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 24, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.90
1. (4.67) F U R2 F' R' U2 R F2 U' 
2. 3.85 F2 U' R F' R F R U' 
3. (3.11) R2 F2 R F' U F R2 U' R 
4. 4.05 R2 U F R F R' U R2 U2 
5. 3.79 U' R F R U' F2 R U' R2 U2

Don't really have time to cube because I have to study for exams. 
I kinda gave up on CLL (again) so I'm back to Ortega. How low can Ortega get me I wonder...?


----------



## PeterV (May 24, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PB AO5 (part of a 25.12 AO12):

21.21, (24.84), 24.50, 22.02, (20.96) = 22.58 avg.

This coming a day after my previous PB AO5 of 22.77


----------



## Edward (May 24, 2010)

Average of 12: 36.60
1. 39.21 U' F' U2 L' R U' F2 B2 L D R' U2 F' B' U D2 F' L' R2 U' R' L2 F D F2
2. 38.74 U D2 R2 U' D' L R' F B2 U' F' D2 U' B' U' B' F2 L' D U2 R L2 D B2 L'
3. 32.39 D U' B R D' U' L' B D' F2 B U2 B F' D L' D F2 D' R2 U' B2 F' L' F
4. 31.16 F' B2 U2 B' L D2 L' U' L' D2 L' D' R U2 R2 B2 R L D' L2 R2 F U2 R' U2
5. 32.50 L2 F' B2 D' B' L2 U F' B L D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 F' U' B' L' D B' D2 F' L2
6. (26.40) U L2 D' F2 U2 D' R' B' D' B R2 U' D2 B R' F' R' D U R2 D2 U B2 U' L'
7. 39.67 R' U R U R2 D' F R U L2 B' L2 D' F' R L' F2 L' D' B2 L' B2 R L U'
8. (41.83) D2 U' F' R' L F R2 L2 U F2 D' L R2 F2 U' F2 U' D2 B' R F2 R' D F U'
9. 40.81 U2 R' D2 B2 R U2 B' U' B D' F' L2 F2 U2 D2 F2 D B2 U' B' L2 R' F' U2 B2
10. 40.29 U2 F2 L' R D' F' L2 U' L F2 U F' B' U' F' B2 D U F D F' L2 B2 F D2
11. 38.09 R' U' R U L2 B' U2 R F' R F D2 R' D L2 D2 B' D U B' U' B F2 D B2
12. 33.17 B' L B' R' L F2 U2 F' R2 D' R B F2 D2 U2 L' F D2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U' 

OH


----------



## AngeL (May 24, 2010)

Got my first ever sub-30 solve today, only been cubing for 3 months or so. Not anywhere near the levels of most of this thread, but I'm happy with it


----------



## Edward (May 24, 2010)

Average of 5: 14.28
1. 13.94 U2 F' R' L F' D2 B' L2 B L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 B D U2 R2 B' U D B R
2. 13.56 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B R' D F' R' F' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 L F B2 D2 U F2 R
3. (16.00) D F' R2 F2 R2 U D F' L' U2 R' B' F D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F R' U L
4. 15.35 U' F2 B L2 B R2 B L F D2 F2 B L' R F2 L U R U2 D R L2 B F' D2
5. (13.33) F' U2 L B D' B U R2 U B F2 D' L F2 B2 U2 D' B L F' U' F U F2 R' 

Been getting alot of sub 15 solves lately O_O


----------



## Andreaillest (May 24, 2010)

New PB single: 14.71


----------



## Zava (May 24, 2010)

10.86 avg12 on vid


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2010)

minxsim lol

best avg5: 57.235 (s = 1.11)
(1:01.469), 55.875, 57.235, (53.094), 58.594

best avg12: 1:00.564 (s = 3.45) D:

best avg100: 1:03.287 (s = 5.41)


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 24, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> 5th post by me this hour
> 
> 3. learned *"parity" alg for 2X2 *1min av





(I deleted the name by accident) said:


> are you serious?



ahaha  that was when i wasn't serious, with a horrible 2X2! (4 months ago)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEvImkE6YVI
now i average 10secs with an eastsheen 2X2 using ortega, any advice for going to sub 6 would be very appreciated!  (don't give help on this thread, I'll repost this in the 1AQT!)


----------



## Owen (May 24, 2010)

PB 3x3 average of 5:

28.78


----------



## DavidWoner (May 24, 2010)

Finally 

Average of 12: 49.88
1. 45.96 u2 B2 u F' r B' r' f2 r u' D2 F D' U' B2 D B' L r u2 f' D' F2 D' U' r2 L R2 D2 L B D2 U' f L' U f2 D r2 U
2. 52.21 F' L2 U' u' L' u' r2 f F' R f' L2 u2 r' L2 U' D' R2 u' U2 R2 u r' u' L D2 U2 u2 f u2 F f' U r' u2 R2 B' f2 R U
3. (45.50) r' F2 L' R2 u' r' U B' D R f2 L F' B2 f' U2 B2 L2 f2 L2 U2 r2 R2 B D2 L f2 U B2 F' U2 L2 R2 u' B' D' r' D' R' B'
4. 51.72 f' L' u D' L' f D' f2 U2 u R f' u F B L D' U f B' D f2 U2 B r B2 D' F' L u D' B' L2 U' B' R' L D' r' L2
5. (53.71) F U' R B R F D2 L u' r D r F D2 F2 u L' F' r2 f' L' U2 R2 L' B2 R2 f2 r D R2 D2 L2 U' r R2 F' u2 r R u2
6. 47.80 u' U' F r D' L2 F2 f r2 B' D2 r2 L2 u2 U2 B R' F f' L2 R U2 R f U L' f D L r' B2 U' R U2 f U2 f2 L2 F2 U'
7. 51.09 F U F' r F2 u2 U D R' r2 u2 L u B' U2 F f D' F L U' B2 u' B U L2 D2 r U2 D2 L D' f2 r2 f r' f' B' u U'
8. 49.65 u2 F u r2 u2 F' R2 r' f' r' B' f r2 B u D2 U r' u f D f' F u' r B' r' f R u' U2 D' B u2 B D2 L' u' L U'
9. 48.58 D' f2 B' r' f B r2 D' U' r' B2 R2 B L2 f' u F' r2 F' U2 D B2 R' f2 D' F D u2 U' f B R2 u B2 F' D2 r' R' F B
10. 48.97 L f2 B' L2 r U2 B U2 u' B2 u U' r B2 D2 F' r2 f' U L f D2 r' R F B' u' L2 f' L2 F f' u r L2 F' D2 f' D' L'
11. 51.05 L2 B L2 F' R' L2 B L2 r' F f2 B U F' U F' U' F U' R L2 D2 U' F2 D' u2 r' L B U2 B' f D2 r D2 L D' B' L2 R
12. 51.81 F2 L2 B' u' R2 u F2 L2 r U' R B' R' f' D' B' L2 u2 D F' f' u L R2 r' u f B2 R L F2 U' L' u2 D' L2 f D' L' F


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> Sharkretriver said:
> 
> 
> > 5th post by me this hour
> ...



I don't think he was concerned about your average. He was asking if you were serious about a 2x2 parity alg.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 24, 2010)

14.65 avg5

14.46	D' U' R' D L' U2 F D' L2 R2 F' L R' D' L U F L F U F D' B D2 L2
14.47	D U L D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' F' D F D' U' B2 F U2 L R' B' F' L
(21.61)	B2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' F' U B L' R' U F L2 R' D R' U L R B' L B
15.03	D' L R B' F2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 F2 D' U' L' B' F2 D' L2 D U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F'
(12.41)	D L2 B' D' B' F L2 R' B' F L R' F2 D L' R F U' R' U2 L R2 U2 L2 B

Scrambles seemed to have easy cross/f2l's if you solve the cross on the bottom. I think only the 12 was a skip (OLL). PB by .04 seconds.


----------



## Raffael (May 24, 2010)

Did my second attempt at the 20x20x20 on Gabbasoft today:
One session, 6 h 48 mins 33.55 sec, 8764 moves

I guess it's time to change my signature and start with the supercube version of this


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> Sharkretriver said:
> 
> 
> > Sharkretriver said:
> ...



The question is: Should the Y and the J perm on the 2x2 be known as parity cases?


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Sharkretriver said:
> ...



Oh okay, darn! J perm and Y perm shouldn't really be considered one, It's just a very strange case because it's corners only. At that time, I didn't know about PLL! 
I used
1. first layer using corner inserts
2. permutation of corners
3. orientation using sexy move at another angle (makes it bad)
it was basically the dan brown method applied to 2X2
the "parity" alg at that time was (with bar at front) L' U L U F U' F' 
and for anything else i would just use U R U' L' U R' U' L
DAN BROWN'S METHOD SUCKS, ORTEGA IS THE NEW METHOD 
(except for the megaminx)


----------



## cincyaviation (May 24, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



CLL


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Sharkretriver said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



yeah EG! lol jk


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2010)

I am now officially sub 30 (except when I do really bad solves in which they hover around 35)

That makes me sub 30 right? I only get bad solves...every once in a while :-/


----------



## Kian (May 25, 2010)

14.43 PB Avg of 12- 14.42, 14.23, (19.71), 12.82, 15.07, 15.22, 14.67, 15.12, 14.78, 13.33, 14.64, (12.63)



RyanReese09 said:


> I am now officially sub 30 (except when I do really bad solves in which they hover around 35)
> 
> That makes me sub 30 right? I only get bad solves...every once in a while :-/



A lot of people like to say that if you have a sub 30 average of 100, you're sub 30, but it's a pretty subjective term, so it's up to you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2010)

avg of 5 im 28.81..avg 10 of 12 im 29.51

i'll consider me sub30


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I am now officially sub 30 (except when I do really bad solves in which they hover around 35)



You aren't officially sub 30 until you do it in a competition. That's what official means


----------



## Anthony (May 25, 2010)

Not sure it it's PB or not, but good nonetheless.

OH:
18.40, 18.41, 17.63, 20.77, 20.97 = 19.19


----------



## Weston (May 25, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Not sure it it's PB or not, but good nonetheless.
> 
> OH:
> 18.40, 18.41, 17.63, 20.77, 20.97 = 19.19



Lol thats my official single.


----------



## Samania (May 25, 2010)

I managed to get a sub 30 solve on camera. :/


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2010)

Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure it it's PB or not, but good nonetheless.
> ...



lol 19.19 official single


----------



## Weston (May 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I got an 18.18 (which still isnt any good) on saturday, but I plus 2d.


----------



## Forte (May 25, 2010)

Average of 5: 22.21
1. (27.50) F2 L F2 U F' R' F2 B2 U2 B L' R' F2 R' F' L' D' U' B R2 U B2 U R' B2 
2. 22.33 D2 U F' R B' D2 B' L2 F2 L D B R2 D' B U2 F' U2 R U' D' B' R2 F2 D 
3. 22.05 F' D L F2 L U D F2 D B2 U' F2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 B R2 F U B D 
4. 22.27 U R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B D L B D' U' F2 R B' L B2 D' B2 U2 R B2 U2 D' 
5. (21.48) U2 R U R2 B' F' R2 U R' U' F' L R U2 L' U' B2 D' B2 F' L2 R2 U B' D 

Left hand


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2010)

best avg100: 11.62 (σ = 1.45) (PB by a whole lot!)
best avg12: 10.52 (σ = 0.72) (Almost PB!!)
best avg5: 9.99 (σ = 0.27) (Hooray sub-10 average)
best time: 7.52 (non-lucky PB and it had G-Perm)


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 25, 2010)

Kian said:


> 14.43 PB Avg of 12- 14.42, 14.23, (19.71), 12.82, 15.07, 15.22, 14.67, 15.12, 14.78, 13.33, 14.64, (12.63)



Why do you do so bad in competition?


----------



## Zubon (May 25, 2010)

Not that anyone would really care but I finally got a sub 20 average of 5!

Actually, I got 2 in one day so it was not just lucky! I seemed to get a lot of 20.xx averages but finally tipped the scales!


----------



## joey (May 25, 2010)

I won a competition.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 25, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > 14.43 PB Avg of 12- 14.42, 14.23, (19.71), 12.82, 15.07, 15.22, 14.67, 15.12, 14.78, 13.33, 14.64, (12.63)
> ...


Not everyone does well in competition


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 25, 2010)

LOL I have a better official megaminx average than you, but out side of comps, you pwn me


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 25, 2010)

YAY
Average of 5: 2.76
1. (3.81) 
2. 2.55 
3. (2.41) 
4. 2.81 
5. 2.91 

master magic
2.41 is a PB


----------



## Cubenovice (May 25, 2010)

3x3x3 new lucky PB 32.78 PLL skip

Also did my first few "corners first" solves today, Inspired by Anders whom I met during the Belgian open.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2010)

joey said:


> I won a competition.



Ok, now break a CR or WR.

GO!


----------



## Neo63 (May 25, 2010)

1.06 Magic single and 1.11 avg done at weekly 

So pointless yet so fun... I don't even have to think


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2010)

best avg100: 13.58 (σ = 1.53) - PB by 0.12

Nothing else special in the session, 12.77 avg12, 12.06 avg5, no sub10s.


Spoiler



12.72, 11.61, 11.95, 14.32, 12.25, 14.01, 14.73, 14.49, 14.60, 12.20, 15.64, 15.01, 14.82, (10.16[OLL skip]), 11.16, 15.32, 13.08, 13.00, 13.98, 12.42[PLL skip], 14.52, 13.57, 13.18, 13.80, 12.24, 14.05, 16.96, 14.29, 10.83, 13.57, 12.23, 13.70, 14.89, 12.99, 12.36, 13.31, 17.50, 11.18, 16.20, 13.43, 10.88, 14.02, 16.10, 13.81, 13.09, 14.12, 15.81, 11.35, 12.58, 14.77, 12.84, 12.00, 13.39, 14.66, 10.67, 15.91, 14.17, 13.70, (DNF(4.62)), 12.59, 12.70, 13.12, 12.00, 13.49, 13.46, 14.10, 14.75, 15.03, 11.31, 15.01, 12.82, 11.33, 12.03, 11.04, 15.29, 15.30, 12.74, 15.51, 11.62, 12.46, 10.53[OLL skip], 13.07, 15.39, 13.18, 13.58, 14.87, 16.95, 14.63, 16.60, 12.30, 14.59, 12.46, 15.71, 13.01, 11.61[PLL skip], 12.93, 13.85, 14.53, 13.51, 13.62


----------



## Andreaillest (May 26, 2010)

1:45.xx solve on 4x4. PB?


----------



## Evan Liu (May 26, 2010)

First Master Magic session. Once again bad times at the beginning while still getting used to it increased the average...

number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.69 (twice)
worst time: 9.83

best avg5: 3.83 (σ = 0.03)

best avg12: 4.12 (σ = 0.34)

session avg: 4.93 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 4.97



Spoiler



6.80, 5.69, 4.85, 6.21, 9.83, 4.75, 6.40, 8.25, 8.15, 5.02, 4.29, 5.39, 4.48, 5.00, 4.89, 5.95, 7.15, 5.88, 4.85, 7.27, 4.13, 5.84, 6.37, 4.68, 5.88, 5.28, 4.29, 4.47, 4.62, 3.99, 4.15, 3.84, 3.93, 4.02, 5.53, 4.04, 4.52, 4.96, 3.79, 3.85, 3.85, 5.08, 3.75, 4.40, 4.07, 4.91, 4.95, 4.41, 4.75, 4.37, 4.32, 5.47, 6.31, 4.97, 5.66, 5.11, 5.90, 6.14, 4.19, 4.95, 6.46, 5.08, 4.93, 4.61, 5.07, 5.42, 4.52, 5.17, 3.80, 4.10, 4.56, 4.14, 5.26, 3.92, 4.28, 4.38, 4.09, 4.10, 4.58, 3.86, 4.71, 3.72, 3.69, 6.10, 3.78, 5.72, 5.35, 4.40, 4.73, 4.44, 4.17, 6.25, 3.83, 4.10, 6.12, 4.22, 3.69, 4.89, 4.01, 5.79


----------



## Kian (May 26, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > 14.43 PB Avg of 12- 14.42, 14.23, (19.71), 12.82, 15.07, 15.22, 14.67, 15.12, 14.78, 13.33, 14.64, (12.63)
> ...



I don't normally average under 15 seconds. My averages of 100 would probably be about 15.5-16.0 if I ever did them.

Look at my recent averages, you'll see several of them blew up at the end. Not sure why, but I've been a massive failure. Could be me feeling a bit of pressure, could just be the lack of practice, I'm not certain. But I expect to end this soon.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 26, 2010)

PB 2x2x2 AVG. of 12:
Average: 7.01
Standard Deviation: 0.78
Best Time: 4.01
Worst Time: 10.70
Individual Times:
1.	7.89	R2 U F R2 F2 U R' F U'
2.	(4.01)	U' F2 U F' R U2 R'
3.	4.89	U F R' U R F2 R U R2 
4.	7.09	U R U' F' U F2 R2 U F'
5.	8.08	U F R' U R' U F' U R2
6.	7.33	U' F2 R' U R F2 R F2 U
7.	6.61	U2 R F U' F' U' R U' F2 U2
8.	7.61	U' F2 U2 R' U' F R' U' R'
9.	7.20	U R F' R2 F' U2 F U
10.	(10.70)	F U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U' R' U
11.	6.88	F' R2 U2 F' R U2 F
12.	6.50	U F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2
So close to sub 7.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 26, 2010)

Kian said:


> Look at my recent averages, you'll see several of them blew up at the end. Not sure why, but I've been a massive failure. Could be me feeling a bit of pressure, could just be the lack of practice, I'm not certain. But I expect to end this soon.



Only 2 of your last 6. The rest blew up at the beginning


----------



## ianini (May 26, 2010)

Session average: 14.17 
1. 13.28 U' L2 U' R D' F L R U2 D2 B' L' D' R' U' L' U2 R F' R2 U B2 L' F2 L 
2. 14.19 L2 R B' F2 U B' F R2 D' R D L R D F2 U' L2 R' F2 B' R2 L2 U' D2 L' 
3. 15.56 R2 F2 U' L B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 D U B' R L B' L' D' B2 F' D2 R B' D' B' 
4. 14.66 B U R F L F D' R2 L2 F2 U' B U' B' U2 D' L' R D' B D L D L U' 
5. 13.30 B' F2 D2 B R' F L' R F B L2 D U' B R' U L' D2 F' R2 U L B2 F2 L 
6. (19.22) D' U F2 B' U2 L2 D' L' U' B R F U2 L F2 R' U' F' D F L R D2 F' U2 
7. 12.15 L2 U' F R2 D' R U2 L2 F' U F D' U2 F2 L' F' B2 U R D F' D' B F L 
8. 14.44 F2 B D' U2 B2 D' U' F2 B2 R B F' U' F' D2 U' F' B R F2 D U' R' D2 R 
9. 14.90 R' L2 F' L2 U' R2 F2 R U' R2 L' D U' F2 L2 B' R' F' R2 D' B' D' L D2 B 
10. 14.54 D R' D' F2 D' F U2 D2 B' L B L D R' B' L2 D F2 L' B L2 R F2 D' B' 
11. 14.69 B' F2 D L' R' F' B2 U B' R B R' U' F' L2 D2 B' U D' L2 U2 D2 B F L2 
12. (10.78) D2 B' D2 R' B2 F' D2 U2 B2 U' D' B' R2 F2 L' D B2 F2 U2 R2 B F' R' B' L 

6th 10 ever! I want sub-10!!!!


----------



## Zane_C (May 26, 2010)

1:56.98 OH PLL attack.

And not a pb but a sub 31 avg12.


----------



## nck (May 26, 2010)

yay for first sub30 ao5
lol at last one


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 26, 2010)

Megaminx:
1:40.46, (1:31.96), 1:34.83, 1:32.46, (1:42.36)
= 1:35.92


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 26, 2010)

Average of 100: 3.92


Spoiler



1. 3.69 R U' R2 F' U R U2 F' R2
2. 3.53 R F U' R F2 U2 R U' F'
3. 2.88 F U F' R' U R2
4. 4.31 R F' R F2 U' F U' F
5. 4.84 R2 U' F2 U F2 R' F R2 F' U2
6. 3.46 U R' F' R' U2 F U2 F U
7. 5.46 F U F2 U R2 U' R2 F U'
8. 2.71 F2 U' F' U R2 F2 U' R2
9. 3.93 R U' F R2 U' F' R U2 R U2
10. 2.44 F' U' F R2 U F' R' U2
11. 4.71 U' F' R U F' U' F' R
12. 6.80 R' F' U F R' U2 R
13. 2.59 U F2 R' U' F U2 R2 U'
14. 4.53 R' U2 F' U' F2 U' F U2 F'
15. 4.25 U2 R' U' F2 U' R F' U R2 U
16. 3.36 F' R2 F2 U' F' U F2 U'
17. 3.02 R F' R' F' U2 R' U
18. 3.72 R' U F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2
19. 3.71 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' F U
20. 4.16 U2 R U2 R' U R U2 F' U2
21. 3.34 U F R' U R2 F' R' F
22. 5.88 R U' R' F U2 R' F R U
23. 4.69 F R2 F U F2 R U2 R2
24. 5.61 R2 F' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 R2
25. 3.27 U2 F R F R' U2 R2 U' R'
26. 2.61 F' U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U R
27. 4.65 U F R2 F R' U F2 R2 U'
28. 4.43 U F' R U' F U' R2 U'
29. 5.68 U R' U2 R' F U2 R' U F2
30. 3.33 R2 F' U R2 F2 U' F U' R U2
31. 2.80 U' F U R' F' R' U2 F'
32. 4.08 R F R2 F' R2 F2 U' F' U'
33. 3.13 R' F R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2
34. 3.28 U R2 U2 F R' U R' U' F' U'
35. 3.31 F U F U2 F R' F' U R' U2
36. 2.71 F2 R2 U' R F' R U' F'
37. 4.96 F' R' F2 R U' R2 F' U'
38. 3.93 F' U2 R' F2 R' F R2 F
39. 6.19 F' U F' U2 R2 F' R' F U2
40. 3.91 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R F R2
41. 3.02 F R2 F' U' R2 F2 U F U'
42. 2.80 U R2 F2 U' F U R' U R' U
43. 4.84 F' R' F' U2 R U2 F' U'
44. 3.61 R2 F U' R F' R2 F' R' U
45. 3.83 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' F'
46. 3.80 R2 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 F U'
47. 5.09 F2 U R U' R2 F R' U2
48. 3.88 U' F U' F' R' U' F2 U
49. 3.19 F' R U' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U'
50. 4.88 U2 F' R' U F2 R U2 F'
51. 3.13 R' U' R' U2 F R' U' R U
52. 3.90 R2 F' U2 R F R2 F R2 U'
53. 3.83 F U2 F R' F U' F R' F U'
54. 5.47 R U2 R F2 R F U2 F2 R'
55. 4.75 F' U2 F R F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
56. 2.38 U' F U' F R2 U2 R' U' R2
57. 3.71 R' F U F' U' F U F' U
58. 4.16 U2 R' U F R' U F2 U' R2
59. 3.50 F' R U' R F2 R' U F2 R'
60. 3.06 R F' R2 F U F2 R U' R2
61. 2.86 U R F' R F' R2 U F'
62. 3.81 F' U2 F' R2 U F' R F2
63. 4.09 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F U' R2
64. 3.71 R F2 U' R' U F R F' U2
65. 5.81 R U R2 U' F U' F2 U'
66. 3.56 U R' F U R' F2 R U' F R'
67. (1.56) R U2 R F' U F2 R2 F' R2
68. 2.18 R' F R' U2 R' U2 R'
69. 3.02 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F U
70. 5.71+ U R' U F U' R' F U R'
71. 5.15 R2 F U' F2 U' R2 F R'
72. 4.30 U' R F2 U F' U F' R2 F
73. 3.30 R F R2 F R F2 R F U'
74. 6.27 R U' F U2 F' U2 F' R U
75. 2.65 U F R' U F' R2 F' R2
76. 4.33 F U2 R2 U R2 F U' F2 U'
77. 3.81 R' U R' F U F2 U' F R2 U'
78. 5.53 R' F U' F2 U' F U F' U'
79. 3.34 U' F U' F R' F' U F
80. 3.91 R' U R U2 F' R F' R'
81. 4.90 R F U' F R F' U F U'
82. 2.44 U2 R F2 U' F U F' U F2 U'
83. 4.09 F U' R2 U R2 F' U R2 U
84. 4.78 F R' F2 U F' U F' R F
85. 3.69 F2 U F' R U' R' F2 U R'
86. 2.65 R U R' U' R U R2 F' U
87. 4.91 F U' R2 U' F' R U' F' R2 F'
88. 3.58 F' U2 R' U' R' F U2 F
89. 4.08 F2 R' U2 F R F2 U2 R2
90. (10.44) F U' R F' U R' F R
91. 3.36 R' F' R F R' F U' F R'
92. 3.63 U R' U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R U'
93. 3.41 R2 U2 R F' U2 R' F2 R2 U'
94. 2.09 F U' R U2 R U2 R U' F U2
95. 2.22 U2 F U' F R U2
96. 3.75 R2 F' R U2 F R' U' F' R'
97. 4.21 R2 F' U F2 U R F' U' R2 U2
98. 3.41 F2 R2 U2 R' U' R' F U R'
99. 5.75 F R F' U2 R U' F' U' F2 U2
100. 3.33 F R' F U2 R' F' R' F' U2



Of course with stackmat 
Best avg5 = 2.92, best avg12 = 3.40.


----------



## joey (May 26, 2010)

3.91 avg100 with spacebar 

*2.92, 4.90, 3.45, 2.69, 2.53*, 5.13, 3.37, 3.35, 2.82, 3.51, 3.91, 4.38, 4.99, 4.88, 3.51, 4.78, 4.58, 4.54, 3.91, 4.37, 4.50, 2.77, 1.52, 4.91, 4.33, 5.90, 4.65, 5.55, 2.24, 5.07, 4.67, 4.58, 2.83, 4.63, 3.95, 4.38, 3.71, 2.31, 4.58, 4.68, 4.39, 3.75, 4.05, 4.99, 5.77, 2.06, 5.27, 3.70, 2.60, 3.36, 4.46, 3.44, 3.00, 3.57, 5.21, 3.28, 2.59, 3.99, 2.84, 5.21, 4.20, 4.09, 3.90, 4.55, 2.42, 2.90, 4.74, 3.65, 5.04, 5.05, 2.71, 3.55, 4.10, 5.55, 2.60, 3.60, 3.13, 2.91, 3.74, 4.44, 3.91, *3.02, 2.35, 3.71, 4.29, 3.11, 2.41, 3.69, 3.82, 4.10, 3.79, 1.88, 3.46*, 4.48, 5.03, 4.61, 6.14, 4.12, 4.63, 3.75

3.02 and 3.35 avg5/12


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2010)

Woot! 

sub1plltimeattack: 56.33


----------



## qqwref (May 26, 2010)

Nice job Cride 

I did a (sub-1 PLL) time attack in 0.02. Pretty fast, I bet Faz can't beat it.


----------



## Toad (May 26, 2010)

Now PB ave5, first sub15 one lol 

Average: 14.53
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 12.86
Worst Time: 18.05
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	14.17	U B' D L R D2 U B F2 D U' B2 D' U2 L D' B' F2 D' L' R2 D B2 R B
2.	(18.05)	L R B2 L2 R D F U B' F' L' D2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2
3.	13.53	L' R' D' L R B' L2 R2 D2 L B2 F D' U2 L2 R' F2 L B' F' U' B2 U' R2 B2
4.	(12.86)	F2 L R' F2 L' D' U B' F2 L2 R2 B L' D F2 L R' D2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B F R
5.	15.88	L F U B F U' B L U R2 B F D U L' D' U' R D2 L R2 D2 B' L2 R2



And PB ave12 (prev best was 16.26)

Average: 16.06
Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 12.86
Worst Time: 19.76
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	18.05	L R B2 L2 R D F U B' F' L' D2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2
2.	13.53	L' R' D' L R B' L2 R2 D2 L B2 F D' U2 L2 R' F2 L B' F' U' B2 U' R2 B2
3.	(12.86)	F2 L R' F2 L' D' U B' F2 L2 R2 B L' D F2 L R' D2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B F R
4.	15.88	L F U B F U' B L U R2 B F D U L' D' U' R D2 L R2 D2 B' L2 R2
5.	16.42	L' D B2 F' R U' B' L B2 F D2 L' D U2 F2 L R2 F' D' U2 B F' D R2 U
6.	(19.76)	L' D' F2 U2 L' F D2 R' U L' R2 B F' L2 D' U L' F L' F R2 U L R2 D'
7.	15.45	F2 L2 U B' D' U F L2 R F2 U B2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 D U' B' L' F' U2 L' U
8.	16.63	D U B' R D U2 B L2 R B F2 L R' U' L2 D2 L B2 L R' F D L R' F'
9.	17.89	B L R' U2 L D2 U2 L' R' U2 L' B F2 L R' B F U F2 U L D B2 F' R2
10.	16.68	D2 U R2 D B R2 U' B' U L U' B' D' F' R B2 F' R2 B2 U' L' U L B2 F2
11.	16.99	D B2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 U L R' D2 L U B' F' L2 B' F2 R' U2 L R' U' R B'
12.	13.08	B L R B2 D' U' B' D' B2 L2 R D' U L2 D2 L2 F' L' R2 B F' U B' F2 D2



No skips but a couple of nice X-Crosses. Failed to roll the 18 and got another (very shaky) 18 lol.


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Nice job Cride
> 
> I did a (sub-1 PLL) time attack in 0.02. Pretty fast, I bet Faz can't beat it.



Heh, thx 

Was that 0.02 days?


----------



## Kian (May 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Look at my recent averages, you'll see several of them blew up at the end. Not sure why, but I've been a massive failure. Could be me feeling a bit of pressure, could just be the lack of practice, I'm not certain. But I expect to end this soon.
> ...



I like to shake things up.


----------



## ianini (May 26, 2010)

1:07.08 Great solve but bad edges.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 26, 2010)

6.949 computer 3x3x2 non lucky

EDIT: 6.915 CP skip, 2 sub 7's in 7 solves!

EDIT2: 9.454 average of 5:

9.234, 13.587, 9.175, 9.954, 8.659

All NL


----------



## ben1996123 (May 26, 2010)

Comp 3x3x2 again 



Spoiler



Stats



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.569
worst time: 24.460

current mean of 3: 12.431 (σ = 2.19)
best mean of 3: 9.263 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5: 13.370 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 9.454 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 11.545 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 10.833 (σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 13.108 (σ = 2.97)
best avg100: 13.108 (σ = 2.97)

session avg: 13.108 (σ = 2.97)
session mean: 13.157



Times



Spoiler



18.208, 12.808, 24.460, 10.059, 17.790, 18.856, 12.816, 13.606, 9.548, 19.634, 12.981, 15.527, 12.971, 13.139, 17.802, 18.360, 6.949, 13.873, 12.046, 12.350, 14.306, 19.662, 6.915, 13.339, 13.912, 12.224, 9.625, 12.232, 15.221, 10.592, 13.079, 13.060, 10.797, 15.663, 12.283, 11.699, 11.668, 15.045, 17.395, 14.049, 11.247, 9.313, 10.581, 13.717, 14.138, 8.734, 12.898, 12.017, 10.898, 14.838, 6.569, 13.426, 17.026, 17.232, 15.193, 8.990, 12.714, 15.729, 10.876, 15.654, 17.988, 13.338, 11.470, 9.095, 14.875, 19.506, 15.748, 16.973, 14.966, 13.022, 12.806, 12.571, 21.244, 13.565, 12.765, 12.708, 15.832, 10.382, 9.234, 13.587, 9.175, 9.954, 8.659, 13.197, 14.337, 9.482, 9.352, 12.088, 11.879, 11.417, 10.404, 11.405, 9.303, 11.190, 9.660, 14.649, 12.200, 13.470, 14.439, 9.384



I've had 5 6.xx singles, but never a 7.xx single lol...


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Now PB ave5, first sub15 one lol
> 
> Average: 14.53
> Standard Deviation: 0.77
> ...



Nice  
Me and you average about thte same, though I'm still a bit faster


----------



## Toad (May 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > STUFF IN HERE
> ...



Haha indeed... It's ok, I'll overtake you tremendously very soon


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



All I have to is learn OLL >.>

Garr, it's on mayne.


----------



## Toad (May 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Yeh but you suck at Clock


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Yeah considering I don't have a clock


----------



## Toad (May 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Exactly. So I'm infinitely better than you at it.


----------



## mande (May 26, 2010)

3x3 avg 12 22.37 with a 16.78 single (when fairly high)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 22.37
1. 21.12 R F' U L B' U2 L' R' B U' B F2 D U' L' D' L F' U' B' F U' R' U2 L2
2. 20.76 F' B' D2 L' U F' L B D U2 F L2 R2 U L D F' D F R L F' L' D' R2
3. (31.01) B2 U2 F' B' D' R' L' U' L' U2 B2 U D2 F B2 U' B D2 U L2 B2 L B L' B'
4. 28.16 U2 F D2 U2 F U' B' R2 U L2 F2 B' R' F2 R' F2 D' R L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F U2
5. 24.81 U L D' B2 R U' D2 L D' L' B F2 D2 R' B' R2 F' L' R' D L F' B' D' R2
6. 23.02 B2 F2 D2 R U2 F' U2 F' L' R D B2 F' D' R2 B' L B U' L2 R2 D F' U D2
7. 25.69 U B D2 U2 B F' U' F2 B R2 L' D R' F B' D F U R2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 D2
8. 18.78 U' D R F2 R B' L' U2 F2 B' D2 R' L U' D F' L D B' U2 D2 F' U' B F'
9. 19.61 B2 L' B2 R' D' B' L B L' D' B2 U F2 U2 L F R U' R D' B' L R' U2 B
10. 22.18 R' D B F' U2 D B U' D F' R2 U2 R F2 L' B R U R B D2 L2 R2 U D2
11. 19.56 R F2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' R2 B2 D R' D2 F' D B2 L D U F2 R B D2 B2 L
12. (16.78) U' R B' L2 R' U2 D' R D B' U2 B D B U D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 B' U' B2 L


----------



## joey (May 26, 2010)

28.35, 31.23, 33.69, (35.58), 28.64, (26.38), 28.80, 32.52, 30.85, 30.93, 27.30, 27.24 -> 29.95 OH
wow, awesome.

Finally seeing some improvement in OH.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 26, 2010)

8.93 pll skip on 3x3 whilst broadcasting with leon and blake


----------



## MTGjumper (May 26, 2010)

OH:

24.08, 24.41, 25.94, 25.41, (26.30), 24.13, 20.73, 23.23, 25.28, (19.13), 26.11, 22.18 = 24.15

I haven't practiced anything for ages, except I've been watching The Inbetweeners recently and practicing using my pinky for L' turns (I turn right handed). This happened in my first 25 solves for ages.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 26, 2010)

3x3 with ZZ 
Average of 12: 21.93


Spoiler



1. 26.59 U B R U' L' U2 R L' D' U2 F' L2 R' U R' D' F' B' D2 R' F L F' U2 F' 
2. 21.05 R' B U D F2 B' U' B L' D U R2 F B' U2 D' R' U2 B' R' B2 F U R' U' 
3. 21.26 R2 F U2 F2 D' B2 F' D2 B' U B2 R2 L F2 D' U' R F U' F2 D' R U' F2 L 
4. 17.70 R' L2 D R' L' D2 R' U F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U F B' R' B' R' D B2 D B2 R 
5. 27.04 F' R U' B L R' B F D' F2 R D' R' U2 R2 D' U L2 B' R U R D R2 D2 
6. 19.92 D F' D' F' L2 D2 F L F' B2 D U2 R B' R U L' U' R F U2 L F2 B2 R 
7. 15.81 B' R' D' R2 L B2 R2 D2 F B' D' U' F L D F' D L U D' L' U2 R2 F U 
8. (15.77) L' R2 U2 D B L U2 B' D2 B U F' L' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 U' F' R' L' 
9. (28.10) L2 F2 R' L' U B2 U' B2 U2 L F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U L R' F U' R' B D2 B 
10. 21.07 R2 U2 F2 B' L2 U2 D2 B2 F U2 B' U D' B' L' F R2 U B' D2 L2 F D R B 
11. 25.23 L2 R U2 R2 B' L2 D' U2 B2 L U R2 D B F2 D R2 D R F2 D B2 U R2 L' 
12. 23.65 R2 D B U B U2 B2 L F' L B' R2 D B2 U' D2 R2 D' L' F' L' B' R' D B'


----------



## Toad (May 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 8.93 pll skip on 3x3 whilst broadcasting with leon and blake



Who are Leon and Blake? I heard that they both have alzheimer's...


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 8.93 pll skip on 3x3 whilst broadcasting with leon and blake
> ...



I'm pretty sure Leon = Leon Parfitt (something like that) who I heard was a UK cuber. Not sure about Blake. 

Also, that was a pussy move to put that in white. If you're going to say it, say it so everyone can hear (see) it, you didn't make it obvious at all. >_>


----------



## Toad (May 26, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



OHLOL.  Yeh I was just scared that Ben might hurt me.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 26, 2010)

What did I say? Oh wait I have alzheimer's so I forgot.


----------



## Toad (May 26, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> What did I say? *Oh wait I have alzheimer's so I forgot.*



Not even funny.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 8.93 pll skip on 3x3 whilst broadcasting with leon and blake
> ...



Yeah Leon Parfitt, and blake4512 (dosent want me to say his last name)


----------



## Toad (May 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Why did you feel the need to tell us it was while broadcasting to them anyway? :S


----------



## Shortey (May 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



A lot of people say that... :/


----------



## ben1996123 (May 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Because I was pretty sure (100%) that you wouldnt believe me, so you could ask them.


----------



## Truncator (May 26, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:58.79
1. 1:58.18
2. 2:05.42
3. (2:14.27)
4. (1:51.20)
5. 1:52.77

FINALLY, RAWR  PB single before the last two solves was 1:54.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 2:02.98
1. 2:05.74 d' b D' d u F u2 r2 d f' r' d2 D' U' B2 b2 d2 u D F u L2 u B2 b2 d2 f u2 D2 R2 B2 l2 D' b2 r L' U' l f2 L r' R2 f2 F2 U' r' L2 u' U2 D r L u2 d' B d u2 b' d R
2. (2:15.10) U' d b' u' b2 u2 B l' R2 U2 B' d b' U u2 d' l B l' R' D2 f B d R' L f2 b2 L2 d2 L f' R L D' R2 u' B2 F b' d' R' F B' l' b U2 L' r2 U2 b d' R r2 F2 U2 l2 r2 U' d'
3. 2:00.42 L' F2 L r2 u' f' u2 U R B' b' d' b2 r' U' R f2 u L' l2 u F B2 L2 D b l' L b2 U D2 u r' B b d' f' d' r L u2 U r' b' R2 F' R' b2 F' R2 r B' F' L' D2 R2 f2 B' u' U2
4. 2:02.20 L2 l2 R r D2 d r b2 B' U' F2 d' r' b r b' U2 b' R2 l B f' l' B l2 B2 D L2 r B r U' R d' f' U D b L u2 U R2 u' l' L2 u2 D2 f2 L D f F' b d F2 d r D2 F2 b2
5. 2:01.82 B' f' U r2 f2 r L2 u b D' d' f l' f2 D2 b' U' d2 B2 r2 d D r2 U d R' B' L F2 U b D' B f u b' l2 d' f2 l2 B' d2 r2 l2 d R' L u2 D2 b F2 r' R2 L' b' r2 l2 F2 u U'
6. 2:03.11 l u2 l U f2 L' b f d' B' b' u' r f d B L' U R2 f' u L2 b' f D U' f U2 l2 d' B2 R u' F' r u' L b' d2 u2 D2 F f2 R F2 L2 B2 R' f' D' b l2 R' U D' R b d r' D2
7. 1:58.18 B' l b D l2 d D F B' l' b2 l2 B2 U' B2 l2 B2 F' f2 r2 B' l D2 F2 l2 U2 r B2 u' D B2 l F2 f2 b' u' r2 d2 D2 U' f U D' r R B2 f' l u D2 b' d2 B' f' F2 D' R2 b' B d
8. 2:05.42 b' D' F l2 d2 R' U2 F' u' F U' u' d f r' f R2 f l' R B2 r2 L2 u b2 f2 R2 d2 l2 L' F' R' f U' B2 d U2 B F' L d' l2 L D' d U f r U2 f d' U2 D' L2 l2 R r' d2 r' R
9. 2:14.27 D F2 u2 U' D' B b l' f D' b' D2 u2 U' r B' F2 D2 r L l' f B' F' r2 R' B2 L B2 u2 D l2 d D r' f D' F2 f l f2 l F R' L D' R' u2 b u' R2 r' L2 B2 L' r' b2 L R r2
10. (1:51.20) D' r2 f2 L2 u2 d' R' D' R' B r2 f r' D' l' F L2 D' r2 d D R2 D2 U l' f2 b' l f' D b' B' r2 l2 L' d2 l' F D R2 u2 R d2 U F R2 u' U2 f2 F r2 l L2 D2 L2 U' D' d R B2
11. 1:52.77 d2 l R' u R2 f U D2 r2 l' u D2 r2 d' U' D' L' F f' U' R' F2 b' U' b r' d2 L2 F2 U' L' r' b2 B' U' L l f2 d2 U2 L2 U2 f L d2 F' d2 R2 U' D' u F2 D2 L2 u' R2 D L' r' D2
12. 2:05.89 D' l f2 b' d R2 d' f U2 L2 b u L' D' d2 R2 D2 F B' d2 L2 U L2 r2 d' r' u B' R2 U2 L2 d' u2 F2 L' b B' l' u2 D2 d2 r U D R' F D d2 B r2 R' l B r2 f' D r' D2 B2 R2


This is 5x5, by the way.

----

3x3:



Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.86
1. 13.13 R L B2 L' D2 B D2 R U D2 R' D' U R L2 U' F B2 L F' R' L2 F L U2
2. (13.06) D L' B2 R2 F2 L' D' U' B2 L' R2 D R' L' D2 B R' L' F2 B D' B2 U2 L B'
3. 15.51 D2 L D B2 L' F R2 L' U D2 B' R' U F' D' B' L2 R' D R' L2 B' F' L B'
4. 13.79 L' U' D' F2 U' D2 B L' D U R' F' U L' B2 D' U' R2 F D F2 L' D2 B F
5. 15.23 F' R2 U L2 F' L2 F2 D B' L F' U' B' F' L' B2 L B2 L' D2 R L D2 L R'
6. 15.72 L2 R2 F' L F' B' R F L' F2 D B2 U' F' D' B D' U' R2 F' U2 D2 R' L2 B2
7. 15.72 U2 R L D L2 R U' D' F2 D' U2 B2 F L' R' F2 D' U R B' D' U' L2 D2 R'
8. 13.50 D2 R D2 U2 B F2 R2 L' F2 L' R D2 B' R B R2 L F2 D2 F' U F B2 L D'
9. 15.24 D2 R L2 F2 R' F2 R' U F U' D2 B R L B' L2 F2 B' D2 F U' D2 B L' R'
10. (16.70) F' R' F2 L B' D R' F' B2 U F B2 R F2 R U B U' B L R2 U' R U2 D'
11. 15.41 B L' U' B' R F U2 B R U' R2 D2 R2 U2 L R2 B U L' F D2 L F2 R' D2
12. 15.37 L2 U2 D L U2 F2 B2 U' F' B U' R2 L D' L2 F U F2 R2 B' R' U2 L B R'


0.01 off of my PB 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 16.08
1. 16.63 B2 R' F' L' F' B R2 L' D' L' F2 R L D L D B R2 F R' L' B' L2 D' B2
2. 16.38 R' F R' F D2 R' F' B' D R' F' U F2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D B L' U2 F' D' B
3. 16.66 B' L2 R' D2 F D2 F2 D U' F2 U2 D' F2 D L2 B U' L2 U' R' F L B2 R2 U2
4. 20.13 F2 L2 U B F L' U D' B R2 D F' B' R' F2 R F U D L D B R L' F'
5. 13.97 D2 R' L B U' D' L2 U' F' R2 U' R D' R' L F2 B U D2 F U' R' B' F' U'
6. 15.97 U D L D' U2 L2 D' B' F2 D' U2 B L F' U' R' F' R L F L' D' B2 R' D2
7. 15.89 L2 R D F R2 D2 F B L' B2 F U' B U2 R' B' U2 R' B' R F' L2 D' R2 L
8. 17.37 F2 U2 D2 R' D F R U2 B' D2 F R2 D' B F' U2 L F2 L D' R B2 D L2 B2
9. 15.79 R F' D L U' D B R2 B2 L2 F' B' L2 R2 D B2 R L D R L2 D' B2 D B'
10. 16.46 R D L D2 U' L B' F D' R2 D' B2 L B2 D B D2 L' B2 U' D' R' L' F2 U2
11. 15.26 B2 F U L' U R' U2 B2 R' U' F2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B' F' R D2 L' B' F
12. 15.35 R' B2 R U' R' L' F U2 D2 B' D L2 R2 F R' D2 F D2 B' D U2 R F2 D R'
13. 16.98 F' R' U' F R2 B' F2 D' R D' R2 F U F B' U' L F' U2 R U B L D2 F'
14. 17.38 D' L R F2 L2 R' U' L2 F2 L2 R D' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' D' U2 B D2 L' U' F'
15. 14.94 U' F L B R B R U R D R' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D U B' D U2 R' F' B' U2
16. 12.63 D' U' B2 D' R' F' D F2 B2 L' B' F L F2 U' B F' U' D R' D2 U' R2 B F
17. 15.49 U B2 D' B L F' B2 U D2 B F2 L' B2 F R L U' D2 R' B2 F' D2 F R F'
18. 15.83 U2 F2 R F U2 R F2 R' B2 R D L' R2 U' R B2 U' L' U2 R' B L2 R2 D F2
19. 16.23 R F2 U2 D2 F L' R2 F' U2 B R2 U' B R U2 F2 U' D L' D2 B2 U' L' R2 U'
20. 16.58 R2 D U2 B2 D' R2 L2 F' D2 L D' B U R2 D' F2 U2 F' B2 R2 D B2 F R' U'
21. 15.82 U D' F R2 U' F' L2 R' D F U' R U2 F2 B R U' R' F2 D' L R B2 D' R2
22. 14.64 B U' B L D' B R L2 B D B L R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R B2 L2 D2 F' L R2
23. 17.86 B U2 F L2 U2 F' U2 F R' L' B D U' R2 B' D' U' B2 D' L U2 D2 L2 D R'
24. 16.70 R' B2 D' F2 R F' D' F2 D R D2 U' R L U2 B' D L' U' B U F D' F' L'
25. 14.82 D2 R B2 U L2 R' F B R' L2 B L R2 F' U' L B U' R' F2 U2 L U2 D2 F
26. 15.66 F' L' D' F' B2 D2 R2 L D2 U F' B R F D' R' U B2 R' L2 F' B U R2 D
27. 17.22 B' L2 R D B' F' R B2 L2 F2 L D' F D' F' U2 B L2 R U2 B U' B' L' F
28. 16.44 R' B' L' B' D U L2 D L' B' F2 D2 U2 F L' U R' B L2 B D R2 U R2 D'
29. 14.27 F' L2 R F2 R2 U F' B L' R2 B2 U R U R L F B2 U B' D F R2 L2 U'
30. 17.07 L R' U2 R2 B2 L' D2 F D U' R' B' F' L D R' D R2 F R' U' D2 B' U D
31. 15.59 D2 R' L F' U B2 D' F' L B F' U F2 D' F' D' R' B' L2 B' L R2 B' U2 B'
32. 14.75 F' D' B2 L' B' D R2 U R2 U' D' R D U2 L' B2 U' D' R' D2 F B2 D L2 D2
33. 14.78 U2 B' L R U L' B2 L U R' D L2 D2 B L R2 F B' D2 R2 F L F L D'
34. 15.94 F2 B L R' D' F L D' L' D2 R2 L2 D' L2 B' R D' B R2 F L R B' R' B'
35. 16.35 B' L2 F2 L' U' R D R U2 D' B L R2 D2 F2 L' F R B2 D2 F' B' U2 D2 B
36. 13.62 R2 B L' U R2 U F U' L U' B' F U L2 R D' L D' R' F2 B' R B D' L
37. 14.98 B L F L U2 L R' U F2 D L' B' R B2 R2 F' D2 R' F' B' R2 B2 U2 F D
38. 16.58 B2 F2 R L B' L U L D' F R B' L2 F U D' R D2 U' F U2 D' R B' F
39. (12.55) U L' R' F' D L R U2 L2 R F R' D2 L2 R U F L2 D2 U2 B' L B' R' L
40. 15.78 D B' F2 D' U F' L B' F R' U2 D2 B R B R' B2 L' F R' L2 D' B' U2 B'
41. 16.34 L' D2 B2 L' D L R' U' R U2 L D' U' L2 R B L' R2 U' F B' U2 B D U2
42. 14.60 F2 U R B' R' U B R2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2 L U D2 R B2 F2 R U B' F' U L'
43. 17.72 D U2 B U B' D2 R' U' R2 L' B' U' F U2 D2 B F' L F' D R D' L' R' U'
44. 15.74 L' U2 F B' U2 D F' U2 D2 F' B' D B' F' D' L' B2 D' U2 B' R U B' R F
45. 13.54 D B D' B2 U' D2 L' R B2 D2 B' D B U F' L2 R B R' F R' L' U' D F
46. 17.73 B2 R' L2 D U B F' U' F' R F R2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' D' R D B L' U2 B2 R'
47. 18.26 D2 F U B D F' U2 R L2 D R D U' F' B R' L' B' R2 F2 U F U B2 L
48. 16.46 D2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' R B R2 U L2 U2 L' U' B' R' B2 F' R U R D L2 D2
49. 16.50 U2 B' L B2 L B R' B' D2 L2 D' R' B' U B' D2 U R2 D2 U L' R2 B' U2 B'
50. 17.33 B2 D R U2 L F' D2 F' U L F R' B' U2 F R B U2 R' U2 R' L B U2 L2
51. 17.15 L R' U' D2 F2 R2 D' R L2 B2 U' D R2 B' L B D' L' D2 F' L' B2 F' U2 L2
52. 16.18 L2 R D B F U' B' R2 U B2 D' F U D2 B2 D2 F B2 L2 B' U2 R F2 D F2
53. 16.87 U2 R2 U2 F' B' R U2 L2 D2 L2 U' D2 B L' U D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 F U'
54. 15.80 F2 D' R L B D2 U L F' U L' F' B R' F2 B D2 L' D' U' F2 R' B2 R2 D2
55. 15.63 U' F L2 F' R' F L' D2 F D' F2 B U2 F2 L2 U L' F' R' B U2 L2 B' U' D2
56. 16.39 U' R' B L R' D2 R' F' D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U B F2 U' F L' F R' B U F'
57. 16.70 U F2 U2 D R' L' F2 R' D' R F' B2 R F' U' B2 U2 D' B' L F2 D' R2 F' B'
58. 17.14 D U2 R L B' L' R' D2 R' L2 U' R F L R B' U' L D' U L B D U' B'
59. 18.02 B D2 L R' U' D' F R' D' R B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' B' U D2 F2 U' F U2 D2
60. 17.48 D2 U' L U2 R2 L' F2 B U2 R2 F' D' R' U' F2 U' D2 B' U F' B R F R' L2
61. 17.67 F2 D' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 D R' D' B L' B L2 F2 U R B' U' D R' B2 U2 B L
62. 16.74 L R F2 D' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 F R2 F R' D L' R2 U' D L2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R
63. 15.24 R2 U2 L' R' B D2 F' L' D F L2 R' B2 U2 F' L R U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F B L2
64. 16.93 B' D' B2 R2 D' R' U L2 B U' R' L' B' D2 L' D2 B F' R' F L F' R L2 B
65. 17.30 L2 B F2 L F2 U D2 L R2 B F2 L' R D2 L2 B F R D2 U' F' U2 R D2 F2
66. 15.96 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L' U2 D' L' D' B R2 F' D' U2 F' D' B2 U R D2 F2 B2 L
67. 17.32 R B2 U B U' B F' U B F D' F' R F B2 R2 L2 D U' L' D' R' U B F
68. 17.06 R U B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R B2 L B D' B2 R2 U' F L' F D' R2 U2 L' F2 B2 D2
69. 16.14 U' D' R U' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U R' F L2 U D B' F' L2 D F2 U2 R' F' D'
70. 16.83 F' R2 D2 L2 B' D' L B2 U R' L2 F' U' L D' R' B' D F' R' L2 U2 D2 R' B2
71. 15.55 F2 U R F R B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' D L2 B' R2 L B2 L2 R F U2 L' F' D F'
72. 18.18 B F U2 F' B L U' B2 R' L' F2 L R2 U F2 R2 D R' L' F2 B U2 F R' U
73. (20.15) U L' D F2 U B2 F2 U' B L2 U F2 B' L2 U2 R' B L B' U' D F2 R' B D'
74. 17.83 F B U D2 L F2 L2 F' R B F R B2 F' D B F2 R F' L2 R2 F2 U2 F D'
75. 18.46 R' L2 B R' L' F2 L B' L2 U' B2 U F B R2 F' R' D B' F' U F' B R L
76. 15.49 B2 U R2 F B' R' B2 D B L' R' U' D' F B' U D2 L2 R B' R' U L' F' L2
77. 17.97 F L2 B F' R U R2 B2 R2 F U D' L' U2 D' R' U' F R' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2
78. 13.43 U D R' F2 L2 D L2 U' R' F L' D2 R2 U B2 L' U D R' U' R2 U' D B' L
79. 16.24 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B' U' D2 B R' F' B2 U' L' F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L' D U2 F' D'
80. 17.37 L U2 R' F' U2 D2 B U F' U D L' B U' B2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 F L F'
81. 14.14 F' R' F' U' B2 D L F' D B2 U2 D F R' D F' R2 B' D' U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F
82. 17.19 R' D2 R' F B' D F2 D2 U B R2 U' D L2 U' R' U2 B2 U2 F' B2 L' F D2 B
83. 13.64 L B' U' D' L U2 L2 F' U' L2 U2 F D2 B L U' R F' L U' D F' B D F
84. 16.33 F' U2 F' D R' D R' B D U2 R U2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 B L2 F' L2 B' R' B2 D2
85. 16.21 B F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R B' L D2 B L' B' L2 U' L' U' L' D' U' L' R2 F' L2 D
86. 17.17 U' L' R2 D U R F B2 L2 F2 L R' D' U R L F2 L R2 B' D F R2 B' F2
87. 16.62 U R' F R2 F L2 R2 F D' B' U2 R F2 B' D2 U2 L' D R B2 D2 U2 F2 R B
88. 15.92 D2 L D2 R F' L' D2 U2 L D U' L R U2 F B U F U2 L2 U D L2 F U
89. 13.13 R L B2 L' D2 B D2 R U D2 R' D' U R L2 U' F B2 L F' R' L2 F L U2
90. 13.06 D L' B2 R2 F2 L' D' U' B2 L' R2 D R' L' D2 B R' L' F2 B D' B2 U2 L B'
91. 15.51 D2 L D B2 L' F R2 L' U D2 B' R' U F' D' B' L2 R' D R' L2 B' F' L B'
92. 13.79 L' U' D' F2 U' D2 B L' D U R' F' U L' B2 D' U' R2 F D F2 L' D2 B F
93. 15.23 F' R2 U L2 F' L2 F2 D B' L F' U' B' F' L' B2 L B2 L' D2 R L D2 L R'
94. 15.72 L2 R2 F' L F' B' R F L' F2 D B2 U' F' D' B D' U' R2 F' U2 D2 R' L2 B2
95. 15.72 U2 R L D L2 R U' D' F2 D' U2 B2 F L' R' F2 D' U R B' D' U' L2 D2 R'
96. 13.50 D2 R D2 U2 B F2 R2 L' F2 L' R D2 B' R B R2 L F2 D2 F' U F B2 L D'
97. 15.24 D2 R L2 F2 R' F2 R' U F U' D2 B R L B' L2 F2 B' D2 F U' D2 B L' R'
98. 16.70 F' R' F2 L B' D R' F' B2 U F B2 R F2 R U B U' B L R2 U' R U2 D'
99. 15.41 B L' U' B' R F U2 B R U' R2 D2 R2 U2 L R2 B U L' F D2 L F2 R' D2
100. 15.37 L2 U2 D L U2 F2 B2 U' F' B U' R2 L D' L2 F U F2 R2 B' R' U2 L B R'


PB by 0.91. Only two sup-20s


----------



## Sa967St (May 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> sub15 3x3x3 avg12 using C(O)LL+ELL
> 
> average of 12: 14.47 (σ = 0.77)


1 week later...

13.62avg12 (σ = 1.25) O_O

11.59, 13.62, 15.48, 13.27, 12.41, 14.82, (15.89), 14.18, (11.25), 12.58, 15.37, 12.87

sooo many easy cases :3



Spoiler



1. 11.59 F' D2 U R B' R D' U2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 D B2 F' U F2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 L D 
2. 13.62 F B R2 U' F U' D' R' L D2 B' L B' D' L' F' D F2 R B U' D2 B' U2 B 
3. 15.48 R L2 B L' B U' R2 U L F' B2 U2 B L' D' U' B2 R L F' B2 R2 B' U F2 
4. 13.27 B R B2 U2 F2 R D' U R B2 F2 L R2 U2 F R2 B2 U' F B2 D' F2 D R F2 
5. 12.41 D B2 U D F' B D2 B2 L' D R2 F D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 L2 D2 R' B' R L' U 
6. 14.82 D2 B' R' U2 F R B F' U2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B' F' D' B' R U 
7. (15.89) B2 R2 D2 U' L F' U2 F' R U L' D L2 D2 R U' D L F' B' D U R2 L' U 
8. 14.18 U D F D' L' R' D' F' U' D2 L' D F2 D F2 U2 R2 B F' L2 D U' L' R' F 
9. (11.25) D2 L2 B2 D R F' R' F2 R2 D F U2 L' D2 R L' D R2 F2 R L' U B R' D' 
10. 12.58 L' U' F2 L' D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 U' F' U2 D2 L F2 L F' B2 U L R' D2 F2 
11. 15.37 F' R' D L2 F R' L' B L' F' D2 R' D2 B2 F2 U B F R' L' U2 L' F2 B2 L 
12. 12.87 U L2 U' R U B D F D2 L' R D B' F2 D' U' F2 D' L D F L U' R L'


----------



## cube_addict0r (May 27, 2010)

My first sub-50!
49.01

It may seem silly to some people, but for me it's amazing. 
I remember being stuck at 2:00 and 1:20 for long times

edit: WTF :O 48.06 now
Finally I see my times improving 

Now for sub 40, only 8 seconds away 

edit2: 45.06, I don't know what's doing it; the lube or the fact that I practice hours a day


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2010)

I got a Post on page 1211 =O


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

*Yay!*

OH:
number of times: 20/20
best time: 24.27
worst time: 38.57

best avg5: 27.06 (σ = 1.70) 
(24.27), 29.46, (32.98), 25.93, 25.78,

best avg12: 29.52 (σ = 2.69) 
28.73, 31.78, 32.62, 29.69, (24.27), 29.46, 32.98, 25.93, 25.78, (36.17), 26.12, 32.11

session avg: 31.29 (σ = 3.23)
30.74, 37.59, 32.45, 31.72, (38.57), 28.73, 31.78, 32.62, 29.69, (24.27), 29.46, 32.98, 25.93, 25.78, 36.17, 26.12, 32.11, 30.57, 34.35, 34.34

First ever sub 30 avg12 and all non lucky


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> OH:
> number of times: 20/20
> best time: 24.27
> worst time: 38.57
> ...



What were your times from about 4 months ago?


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

Um, over 50 I think.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 27, 2010)

OH

*36.48 avg12*
35.06
39.91
32.56
33.84
37.09
(32.05)
(46.06)
37.93
40.30
40.72
35.27
32.15

The avg5 was 34.16, but that's not a personal best.


EDIT - Don't want to double post but:
*2x2 avg5 - 4.42* (PB by over 1/2 a second)
4.52	F R U L U' B' R U L' F' L2 B L' B' R2
4.33	D B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F L D2 F L2 U' B2 L' D'
4.40	B R' D' B' U R2 B R' F U F U' R' U F
(8.00) R F U' R U L' B R2 F R' U' L U' B2 D2
(3.78) B U F2 L2 D' F D2 F L' U R U2 R2 B R

All I did was shorten the 2x2 CCT scrambles to 15 moves. That's ok right?


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> All I did was shorten the 2x2 CCT scrambles to 15 moves. That's ok right?


Eh, not really. It would be better to use 20-25 random moves or just an optimal random scramble.


----------



## clincher (May 27, 2010)

Got my first sub 20 solve on hi-games.net
Too bad it was lucky, solve wasn't really great, but still an accomplishment right? =)
Thanks to randomtoad for giving me the darker green code.


----------



## Shortey (May 27, 2010)

11.05 avg12. =D


----------



## Andreaillest (May 27, 2010)

Wanted to get an average before my graduation and got a new PB avg. of 12! And a sub 20 avg. of 5 is in there! First ever.

Average: 21.98
Standard Deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 17.22
Worst Time: 25.52
Individual Times:
1.	24.79	F2 L' R2 D U L' R2 D B2 F' D' U2 F D' U B D L D' U2 F D R F D'
2.	25.52	B' F D2 R2 U B L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' U' B' L' R2 U2 F L' D2 U2 R' B'
3.	18.88	U' B2 U B' F2 L' R D2 U2 R' D2 B L R' D U B2 L' R2 D2 U2 L R D B
4.	22.71	L2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U B F2 D U' L D' U B' D U' F2 D' U' L R D2 U'
5.	22.82	B F2 L B' D' L' B' F' L2 B D U L2 R' F2 D2 U2 B2 D' F2 L R F2 U2 B'
6.	17.22	L2 D2 U' B F L2 B2 D' L B L R2 U L' R F' L' D F' L R2 D L' F R
7.	17.95	B' R' U B2 F' D2 B F2 L B' F' D U2 B2 L D B U B2 L' R2 F L' R2 D2
8.	21.92	B F2 R2 U2 F L' R' U' F D' L R2 U' F' R' U2 B2 L' B' F2 D L R2 F2 U'
9.	21.60	B' L' R U2 L R D' R' D' B' D2 U L R' U' L D' U2 L2 U L' R F2 D U2
10.	21.52	U2 B F D' U B F2 U' R2 D L' U' B' D B F' D U R U' R D F2 D U
11.	23.96	U' F' R U' L' D R' D2 U' B L2 R B L2 R2 F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U F2 D' U
12.	24.86	U' L' R B' U B' F' L2 R D2 U' B2 D U L' R' B' F2 L R' D' U2 R D' U


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2010)

master magic:2.55 av
2.33 single


----------



## Anthony (May 28, 2010)

Probably got more sub 20 OH solves today than sup 20. XD
I know I had 6 nonlucky sub 18s. 
There we two solves in particular that I really liked - a 15.34 with ZBLL and a 18.13 when I randomly decided to do white cross lol.


----------



## Anthony (May 28, 2010)

My previous post was two hours ago, so this is worth a double post. XD

8.93, 8.86, 10.27, 7.96, 16.32 = 9.35 
8.93 and 7.96 were PLL skips, so this doesn't mean a whole lot. But still, awesome! 
During the last solve, my hands were shaking almost as bad as Joey's do when he's videotaping.  <3


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2010)

21 sub-15s in a row... really good for me lol

session avg: 13.09 (σ = 1.05)
12.55, 10.37, 10.89[PLL skip], 13.35, 11.92, 13.68, 12.10, 12.53, 11.68, 14.20, 14.48, 11.90, 14.29, 13.74, 13.97, 13.30, 14.98, 14.30, 12.79[PLL skip], 14.34, 12.67


----------



## Sin-H (May 28, 2010)

8.66, 8.61, 7.97, 8.10, 8.67, (6.89), (9.59), 8.68, 7.48, 7.68, 9.43, 7.94 = 8.32 avg12

RA of 5: (6.89), (9.59), 8.68, 7.48, 7.68 = 7.95 avg5

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> First computer generated 2x3x3 scramble I've done, and very easy too.
> L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U
> Why is Skewb perhaps soon to be official? 2x2x3 is so much cooler
> I just use intuitive FL, T-perm, H-perm, and intuitively solve 3-cycles and what I consider parity. I got 19.80.



times (reset):
19.80, 33.56, 31.59, 42.40, 22.98, 53.58, 36.64, 25.15, 25.04, 31.77, 35.01, 29.85, 18.06, 16.04, 23.57, 26.36, 29.72, 24.85, 33.45, 25.70, DNF(19.87), 44.17, 16.80, 21.14

stats: (hide)
number of times: 23/24
best time: 16.04
worst time: 53.58

current avg5: 30.34 (σ = 9.96)
best avg5: 22.66 (σ = 3.45)

current avg12: 26.38 (σ = 7.60)
best avg12: 26.38 (σ = 7.60)

session avg: 29.60 (σ = 8.80)
session mean: 29.01
Scrambles:


Spoiler



Session average: 29.60
1. 19.80 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U 
2. 33.56 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 
3. 31.59 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 
4. 42.40 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U 
5. 22.98 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U 
6. 53.58  B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 
7. 36.64 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 
8. 25.15 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U 
9. 25.04 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 U F2 
10. 31.77 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 U R2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
11. 35.01 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 
12. 29.85 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 
13. 18.06 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U B2 F2 U F2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U F2 
14. (16.04) F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U 
15. 23.57 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 
16. 26.36 U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 
17. 29.72 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 
18. 24.85 R2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 
19. 33.45 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
20. 25.70 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 
21. (DNF) F2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 
22. 44.17 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U B2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 
23. 16.80 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 
24. 21.14 U R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2



I am now addicted to it. If only it was official. A couple of fairly easy scrambles.

Edit: Hubi, wow. Awesome job. I suppose the a12 was above 10 for some reason was it?


----------



## Sin-H (May 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edit: Hubi, wow. Awesome job. I suppose the a12 was above 10 for some reason was it?


the avg12 was 8.94 at first, then I rolled and rolled and rolled down to 8.32


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Hubi, wow. Awesome job. I suppose the a12 was above 10 for some reason was it?
> ...



Wow, great job. Now roll those dastardly 8.6s


----------



## Johan444 (May 28, 2010)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 17.56
worst time: 30.42

current avg5: 22.24 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 18.69 (σ = 0.22) <--------new record

current avg12: 20.78 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 20.09 (σ = 1.14) <--------new record

session avg: 20.77 (σ = 1.90) <--------new record


Still no sub20 avg12, wtf.


----------



## Escher (May 28, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 8.66, 8.61, 7.97, 8.10, 8.67, (6.89), (9.59), 8.68, 7.48, 7.68, 9.43, 7.94 = 8.32 avg12
> 
> RA of 5: (6.89), (9.59), 8.68, 7.48, 7.68 = 7.95 avg5
> 
> HELL YEAH!



Wow. I really don't think I'll ever beat this, that's so insane.


----------



## no1337cube (May 28, 2010)

Statistics for 05-28-2010 16:04:43

Average: 20.34 meh time.
Standard Deviation: *0.00* WTF ?
Best Time: 16.91
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	23.11	
2.	17.98	
3.	19.40	
4.	(DNF) Wrong Cross
5.	21.44	
6.	20.84	
7.	20.13	
8.	17.12	
9.	17.66	
10.	23.17	
11.	(16.91)	
12.	22.56


----------



## Konsta (May 28, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> 8.66, 8.61, 7.97, 8.10, 8.67, (6.89), (9.59), 8.68, 7.48, 7.68, 9.43, 7.94 = 8.32 avg12
> 
> RA of 5: (6.89), (9.59), 8.68, 7.48, 7.68 = 7.95 avg5
> 
> HELL YEAH!




That's insane speed. Tape some average please 
I would also love to see some slowwwWWturning avg12 from you


----------



## PeterV (May 28, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PB single (NL) = 18.27

Didn't feel all that fast, just smooth consistent turning and good look-ahead.


----------



## Kirjava (May 28, 2010)

25.57 is now my PB single for using pseudoblocks in a non roux method ^_^

been doing a lot of non roux recently


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Check this out people  Watch out, Mr. Akkersdijk (not really )
But this is the first time I "broke" the WR at home, even though I only matched it.

7.08 R2 L2 F2 D U F' B2 U' B' F L' R2 B U2 B D2 B2 U' D' R' D U R' U2 B2 

Reconstruction:

U x' R U R2
x' y' R U' R2' U2 R
L' U L
y U' R' U R U2' y R U R'
y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R
U Rw U R' U' L' U R U'

37 turns /7.08 seconds = 5.23 turns per seconds

This even had a big lockup 
Very happy  I was running around in the flat shouting out "YEEES"
Now I my PB single and average or sub/= WR


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2010)

1:28.50 4x4 
My first sub 1:30.
f r2 u L R' F R' B D L B D' f R' L2 u' D f L f2 L' F U r f B' F2 D' U f' U' L u L2 u r2 D' F2 f2 r 
It had PLL parity. Done on a stackmat timer, btw. ^_^
Reduction was ~1:00


----------



## Owen (May 28, 2010)

3x3:
Average of 12: 30.17
1. 32.77 F L U' F D R' F2 D U' R U2 L2 B' D2 U L B L' F D R2 D B R2 L'
2. 28.14 U' B D L' F' R F U2 F D L' D U R' U2 F' R' L U2 D' F' U' B D U
3. (24.70) B F2 D L F' D' B2 F R' U B' R' F U' B2 D2 U' L F' B' L D L' R2 U2
4. (34.57) B' L U' R B' R' L D L R2 U' F B' R' B2 D R2 U D2 F' U' R' F2 L2 B'
5. 31.41 F' R B2 F R' F R F' U2 B2 R' F2 L' R D' U' L' B2 D' L' U F' R' D2 B
6. 30.19 L2 U' B2 D U B2 U L' U2 D' R2 F' B R' U2 L2 F' U' F2 B2 U' L B' R B
7. 27.95 D' U' L' U' F B D L2 F B' U F2 D' R' L2 D' F2 B' D2 F' U' D2 B2 R U'
8. 30.90 B' L R B' U L' U B F' D L' B' L R' B2 L F B' L2 R' D' U2 R' F' U
9. 32.03 L B2 D2 R L' U' R2 B' L2 U' R' L' U F2 R' D R2 U L B R2 B U F2 R
10. 27.73 F2 L2 R' F' U2 R U D2 B' U R' D B' U2 D F D2 R U' F2 D' B' L' R B
11. 28.25 F B' L B' U B U B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D' L B' U2 F2 R F2 L' F2 L B R2
12. 32.34 L R2 D' R U' F' R D' F2 U2 L2 U' R' B' R2 L2 B2 F' U F L2 R2 U' B2 R2 

Sub-30 soon.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 28, 2010)

11.70, 11.47, (10.07), 11.68, 11.91, 12.77, 11.73, (14.18), 11.19, 11.52, 11.75, 11.58 = 11.73

0.01 better than my old PB. Thanks Amos! DDDD


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2010)

1:14.61 4x4 solve 
First sub 1:15, and 1:20 for that matter.

This was done in the weekly competition 2010-22, and I also had a 1:27.xx average


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2010)

no1337cube said:


> Statistics for 05-28-2010 16:04:43
> 
> Average: 20.34 meh time.
> Standard Deviation: *0.00* WTF ?
> ...



Its a glitch in cct, it automatically puts the SD at 0.00 when you DNF a solve


----------



## Edam (May 28, 2010)

Statistics for 05-28-2010 17:55:31

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.93
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 13.90
Worst Time: 19.47
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	18.43	B' F' R2 D' B F R2 D' U' B F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 U' L2 R' D2 B2 F2
2.	17.15	L2 U L' F' U B L2 R B' F D B2 L' R B2 L R F U B L F L' R' U'
3.	15.78	U' B2 D' U2 R2 B' L' D' U L2 R2 B2 F' D2 U L' U L2 D' U L2 R U L2 U2
4.	15.13	B U' B2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 L R F' D2 U L U2 R2 D U L' U' B' D L R2 B
5.	15.47	B' F L R B2 F2 L2 R B' D' B' R2 U' L' R F2 U F U' L2 D' L' R D2 U2
6.	18.66	L2 B F' U2 B R' D2 U' F' D2 U R B D' R B2 F' U B' U B' F2 R' D' F
7.	17.36	L2 D' U2 R B' L' B F2 R' U B' D' U2 L2 R2 B' D' B' F D2 L B2 F L' R2
8.	18.06	F' D L R' B' L2 R F' D' U2 B2 L' R' U B2 L D' L2 D' U2 R' B' D' R F2
9.	18.31	D2 U' B2 L R B2 R B F' L2 R U' L2 R' F' D2 U' L2 D U' B D' U2 R' B'
10.	18.25	R D' U' R' U' F2 L R F' U2 B D U' B' F' R' B' D F2 U2 L R' D' F' D
11.	19.38	B2 D2 B F' R' B2 F L' F' L' F' U L R B' F L2 U2 R' D U R2 D L R
12.	19.33	R D' R' D' U' L R U' L R F' U B' L' D U' L2 R F D U' R' B' U R2
13.	15.27	F R' B2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 L' R' D2 L R F L2 U2 B D' F R2
14.	16.88	L' R2 B F' D2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R' B' F2 D L' R2 F' L' R2 U L F L' R
15.	17.46	B L' R D R' B' F' D' U2 L R U' B F L2 D R B2 L F2 L2 D L2 R B'
16.	18.63	D U L D' U B2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 L' F2 L D' U' R' D R' F' D' U2 B D F'
17.	17.77	L' R' D U2 B' U R2 U' B' F' U' F2 L2 F L D F2 D U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L R
18.	17.87	L U2 F U2 R' B2 D2 F L R D2 U2 L D2 B L2 R2 F2 R U L2 D' U2 L' F2
19.	16.18	L2 R B L' D' R2 D U2 L R2 U L' U2 F R D' B' U2 B L2 R B' D' B2 F'
20.	15.97	L' D U' B' F U2 B' L' F2 L R U' R U' L B2 L2 R B2 D' L' R' B F2 D2
21.	17.41	F R D' L' B' F' L2 F L' D' L2 R' D' U2 R F2 L D B2 F' R U L2 R2 D'
22.	16.13	R' D' U' B' F D U F' L2 R D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D B' U2 B2 L U
23.	18.47	B U L2 U' B' F D U' R2 D' B' F' L B F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R B' L' D'
24.	13.90	B2 F D2 U' B F U' B F' R D2 U2 F2 D U2 B' F2 D U' R' B F R2 F U'
25.	16.58	B' L D U2 R F2 D L2 R' B F' R' D L2 D' U2 B L2 D' U B2 F D U' F
26.	16.44	F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B' F L R' F2 R' B2 L R' B D' U B D' L' R B L
27.	16.22	D B' F D' L' R B2 D U2 R2 D' U2 F' L' R2 D2 R2 D' U2 B' U L R' F2 R
28.	19.47	F L B2 F2 L F2 D R B D' B' D2 U L R B2 F D' U R' D R D' U2 L
29.	15.96	D2 U' R U B2 F' D L' D2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R' F' D2 L2 D2 R U B F' U2 L'
30.	16.41	B U' B F2 U2 L F R2 B' L D R F2 L' R2 D' U' F2 D' U' B2 U L2 R D'
31.	18.06	R F' L' U2 B2 F2 L' U' R U' B R2 B2 R B2 L R2 D U B' F L2 R' F2 U'
32.	17.53	D' U2 L2 D U' L F L' D' F' L' R F' L' U L R B2 F U L' U' F' U2 L2
33.	14.56	B2 L' R' U' B2 D' F2 L2 R' D' U' B F' D2 L U2 F2 R' B' F' D2 U2 L' D B
34.	19.44	B2 R2 D2 L R2 B L2 R2 B2 F' L2 U' L2 R' D U' R2 F' U' R' U' B F2 R D
35.	17.66	R F D2 U' L2 D B U B D' U2 B' F' R' B' L' B F R' B2 F2 R' D U2 R2
36.	16.41	B F' U B2 L' D' L2 R B L R' U' L D' U R B F L2 R' B' L F2 D' L
37.	19.05	R' D U L D' R2 B' L2 D' U' B F L D U L R2 B' F L' R' B L2 R' F
38.	17.88	B L' D2 L2 B' F D2 U2 B2 D R D2 U B' F2 L B' F D' U' L D B' F' L2
39.	16.41	R2 F L B2 R' D2 L2 B F D U' B' R2 D L2 R2 F' D R' D2 B R D R' D2
40.	16.25	U2 B2 D U2 F' D' L' U2 L2 B R2 B2 F' R D2 B' F2 L R D L R2 D2 U R2
41.	15.16	R2 U' F R B F L' U2 B U L F' R D U R B R2 F' L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F'
42.	17.38	U' B R2 F' D2 U2 B' F U' B' F2 U' B F2 L2 R' B2 D2 B' F2 L' R B2 L F
43.	17.69	F' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 U L' B2 U' F2 U2 B' F2 L' R2 D U' R2 D B' R F2 L' R'
44.	18.77	U' B2 F' U' R2 D U' R2 F R2 D' F' L2 R U B U' L2 R' D2 U F' L2 U' L2
45.	17.61	B L2 D U B' L' D F2 L2 D' L R' U B2 F2 D R' U2 F R2 D2 B F2 U' L
46.	16.58	D U L R2 D2 L2 D' U B F' R2 F' U L' R2 B' F2 U2 B2 D2 U L R' B' F
47.	18.81	L R' D' L2 B2 U B F' R' U L B' L' R' D' B' L' R2 F2 L F2 L2 U B F2
48.	17.47	R' D' U' L2 R2 D L2 R' U' R B2 R' U F' D' U' B' F2 L U' L R B F' L
49.	14.43	R D' U' B' R F2 R' B D2 U F2 D' B' F D B2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 L' D2 F U
50.	16.63	D' B F2 L D' U2 L2 R' D B' F L2 D U2 B F' U' F2 L2 R' F2 R B D2 B'
51.	18.21	R' B2 F' L D U' B R D' U F' L' R F U2 B' F R2 U2 R U2 B2 F' L' B
52.	19.38	L2 B' L R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 F' D' U2 F' R2 B2 F2 D U B' F L' B F2 D U2
53.	18.21	L U2 L B' F R2 B' U B F' L' D U2 L' B2 F' R2 B2 L U2 L2 R U2 B L
54.	16.05	D2 U2 B' L2 R' U L2 R2 B' U2 L' R U2 L R' F D U' B2 L B' F' U2 L2 R
55.	16.78	B D' L2 R D B F2 D' B2 L2 F R2 D U2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F' D R D' U'
56.	17.68	L' B F' L' R2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 B F L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R B2 U
57.	15.05	B2 U2 L R B' D B F D' U B2 D U' R' B2 F2 D' U2 L D2 B2 D2 R B2 L'
58.	18.47	D' U2 B F2 D2 B F D F' D U F D2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D F' L' D2 L2 R' D' U2
59.	14.50	L2 R B2 L' U' F' U2 B U' L' D2 L2 B2 L2 D B L2 U2 B U B D' B2 L U
60.	16.94	U' R' B2 U L F2 L' R F2 L2 R B F2 R B' L' R F D2 L' D' F' L R U
61.	14.97	B U2 L' R B' F' D' U2 B2 F' D' B F R D' B L' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 F L D'
62.	17.90	D' U' F2 L2 R D' F' R U2 R D' U' B' F' L2 B' D' F2 R' U2 B F L' D U'
63.	17.15	D2 L R' D U2 L B2 U L' R' F' L R' B' F' L2 D B' L B F D' L R2 U'
64.	16.38	U' L' D' L' D2 U' F U F2 U2 L2 R D2 B L R' D2 F' D U L' R' U' F' L2
65.	14.63	B' F' D2 B2 U' B' D B' L2 R2 F R' B2 U2 L' D' B F2 L' R U L' B' D' B
66.	16.66	D' U' R2 U' L' R D2 L' R' B L2 R2 B2 L' R2 B F L R B' F' L2 R D U
67.	14.46	L' R' B' D2 L2 R' U' L U' B2 F' L B2 L U F2 L R F' L2 R2 U F R U
68.	16.19	B F U2 B L2 R' B2 F' U B2 F2 D2 B' D R' B2 F' L R D2 F' U2 L R' B
69.	17.38	B R2 B2 F R B' R' B F2 U2 R B2 F' D2 B' D2 B' L D' F' D' U L2 B F
70.	18.46	B2 F D B F' R2 F2 D' U B' L U F D U2 L' B L2 B2 U R' F2 U B' R
71.	14.25	D2 U' F2 L' R2 B F' L D' L R' U2 R U' B D' B2 U' B D R' B' F D2 U'
72.	18.25	F2 L' R2 B' F2 L' R2 U' L D' U' B F D' U' B' U2 B' F' L R2 B' F L2 R'
73.	17.66	L' R' B' F' R D2 F' L2 U2 B' U L' R' B F' L B' L R D F2 U B L2 U'
74.	16.41	U' F D' U2 F' U F U L' R U' R B F' L' R' D2 U2 F D2 B R' D' U' B
75.	16.50	R' D U B F R' B' F2 U B2 F' U2 L2 R' D2 L' R B2 R2 D' B F' R2 U' B'
76.	17.90	L2 U F D U2 B2 F' U' F' U' B F' L2 R B' F R2 B2 D U' B2 R' D' L' R'
77.	14.31	B2 D' L2 F' U L' R' B2 L R' B2 F' R2 B' R' F2 L R U2 R2 B F' L2 R F
78.	16.91	L U2 R2 D R2 D R D2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 F R B' F' D' U B2 R'
79.	15.55	L R2 F' L B' D2 U2 B' F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' R' B2 F2 U2 B' F U L B' F2
80.	17.05	R' D B R' B' F2 L U' F2 D' U B F R U B F' R2 B2 F' D2 L U R2 U'
81.	16.63	U' B2 F2 D2 U2 B R B F D B' F2 U L' R' B2 F R F' L R2 U L2 D2 B
82.	17.47	D U' F D2 L2 D B F U' B' D2 F2 L2 R' U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' U2 B D2 U'
83.	16.63	B2 F L' R2 F2 L B2 L2 F' L R D2 R' F D U2 L' R' F2 U B' F' L F' U2
84.	18.05	B' F2 L2 D' U L U L2 F R B2 D L' B F R2 B D U F L2 D R' U' F
85.	15.28	L2 F' U' B F R B' F L2 R' F U' L' R2 B' L' B L2 B2 R' D2 F2 L R B'
86.	17.38	F2 U B L2 R U L R2 B L B2 U2 L' R' D R2 B L2 D U' L' R' B' F2 U2
87.	18.81	B2 U2 L B2 F' U L2 R D U' L2 R' F2 L R' B2 U' F' L R F2 L' R' B R
88.	14.38	B' U R2 B L R' D' B' D' B2 L2 F U2 B' D L' R' D2 U' L2 R' B2 F' L2 R'
89.	19.20	L2 R B2 L2 D' U2 B F D' B2 F2 D F R' D' U' B' L D R' D2 B F L2 D2
90.	15.77	F U2 L' F2 U L' U' L R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L B2 F' D2 L' D2 U B L2 R2 B
91.	18.43	U' B' F R2 U B L2 B' F2 U2 B F' D2 B2 F' R2 F2 L2 R F2 R F' R2 D2 U'
92.	14.78	R F' L2 R F2 L' B2 F' L' B' F L R F2 D2 R' B F U L2 F' L2 R' D' B2
93.	18.03	L2 R' F R U' R' F R2 F D2 U' B' D' B F2 U R' B2 D2 L R' B2 D' F' U'
94.	15.84	D' L D2 R U' F' R2 U B2 F' L F L2 R' B2 L' F U F2 D2 B D2 F U2 R
95.	17.05	F2 L2 F' D' B2 D' U L' R' D U2 F2 D' R' U2 B2 L2 B2 F' L2 R D' F L R
96.	17.94	L F L R B' F L2 R2 U2 B D U B' D2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 D L D2 L2 B2 F
97.	15.86	B F2 L2 R2 D' U B U2 F2 D' U2 L R2 D' U2 L' B' D2 U2 B2 F' L F' U2 L2
98.	14.68	F L2 U2 B2 U' L' R B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 R' B2 F L R' B' D2 B' F2
99.	18.78	D2 B2 D' F' L2 D' U2 R' B F D2 L' D' L' U B' F U2 F R U2 B2 F2 U R'
100.	14.13	D' L' R U' R2 D U F2 U F2 U B F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L R F' D' U' F' U2 F2


best RA of 12 = 16.04
best RA of 5 = 15.65

sub 17


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 28, 2010)

Got an FUU. It's an awesome cube. Best thing is, it came with correctly sized Cubesmith stickers 

Edit: I MEAN FII


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 28, 2010)

0:43.78	
0:50.97	
0:45.97	
0:40.24	
0:46.31	
0:47.87	
0:38.02	
0:50.69	
0:47.65	
0:40.98	
0:46.35	
0:42.34	

sub 50 average of 12 !!!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2010)

First ever 234 relay: 2:09.65. Bad 3x3, bad 4x4 with DP. Should at least have a sub2 today.
Edit: 2:08.84 next try. Horrible 4x4, again DP.

EDIT2: Got it! 1:58.52  It can be still be improved by a whole lot.


----------



## liljthedude (May 29, 2010)

PB Average of 5 and 12.


17.34, (16.92), (20.47), 17.13, 18.45 = 17.64 (σ = 0.58)

18.27, 18.97, (15.10), (22.57), 21.95, 21.88, 18.55, 18.34, 19.46, 15.25, 17.07, 20.20 = 18.99 (σ = 1.94)

OH PB average of 5

52.39, 41.13, (52.52), 51.80, (39.13), = 48.44 (σ = 5.17)
PB single too.

Yay.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 29, 2010)

Avg5 is PB 
Not sure about Avg12, but pretty good regardless.

Average of 5: 16.89 (σ = 0.62)
1. (20.81) B' U' R' F' R' U2 D R2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B' U B' L' U' B' U F2 D U
2. 16.75 D F' U R D2 B L' B2 F L' D' L U2 F R2 B' L D2 U F U' B' D R2 D2
3. 17.71 R2 U' L2 R' D R B' D' U2 B2 R2 U' F D' F' R2 D U L2 D' B' U' F' L' R
4. (16.08) R D F2 B' U L' F2 R2 U' F' U D F2 R' F D' L B U L' D' L2 R2 B' F'
5. 16.20 B' U L2 D L U R2 L U F2 R L U D' L2 F2 B' L B2 D' U2 F2 L' R2 B2 

Average of 12: 18.46 (σ = 1.41)
1. 19.98 R' D B' L B U' F U' D' F D B' L' U L B L2 U B2 D' L' D' F R U
2. 18.23 B U' R2 L' D R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R' U' L' B2 R' D2 F2 D R F2 U' L B R F2
3. 19.12 D2 L' F' R L2 B2 U' D R B U B' R2 F' D U F2 B D' L' F' B' R' F' L
4. 19.84 L U2 L2 D2 L' D B' R' D' L R' B2 L' B' R B D L' F D' B' R U' L2 U'
5. 18.58 L D2 B R' D2 F' U' B L2 D2 U' F' D2 F2 D' R B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D' F R'
6. 17.39 L D2 R2 D B' F2 U2 D L2 R' D R U' F L' B2 R2 F2 U' R B' F R2 D' R2
7. (22.44) R U' F2 B' L' U F2 D' L D' L F' L' U' R2 U' D' L2 B2 D' U F2 D2 B2 U'
8. 20.81 B' U' R' F' R' U2 D R2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B' U B' L' U' B' U F2 D U
9. 16.75 D F' U R D2 B L' B2 F L' D' L U2 F R2 B' L D2 U F U' B' D R2 D2
10. 17.71 R2 U' L2 R' D R B' D' U2 B2 R2 U' F D' F' R2 D U L2 D' B' U' F' L' R
11. (16.08) R D F2 B' U L' F2 R2 U' F' U D F2 R' F D' L B U L' D' L2 R2 B' F'
12. 16.20 B' U L2 D L U R2 L U F2 R L U D' L2 F2 B' L B2 D' U2 F2 L' R2 B2


----------



## keith_emerson (May 29, 2010)

great time(for me) 3x3x3

20.95
L F R' L' U' L' R' U2 B U B F L D2 F' L B2 U L' D L2 U' R' B2 F 

Yes!


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 29, 2010)

3x3 OH a5: 31.46
3x3 OH a12: 32.60

30.96, 32.38, 32.81, 32.15, 29.43, 36.31, 26.88, 32.85, 33.00, 30.35, 35.74, 36.34

PBs 

EDIT: 30.96, 32.38, 32.81, 32.15, 29.43, 36.31, 26.88, 32.85, 33.00, 30.35, 35.74, 36.34, 29.30

3x3 OH a12: 32.43 
rolled.


----------



## Truncator (May 29, 2010)

5x5 >=(
*Average of 12: 2:00.44*
1:50.51, 2:00.81, (2:12.22), 2:00.65, 2:01.58, 2:00.95, 2:05.61, 1:55.96, 2:04.31, 2:07.66, (1:45.33), 1:56.33


Spoiler



1. 1:50.51 d' L B' f R2 r' u f2 r u' d2 l D L2 B2 l' R' B f L U L' B2 L' R B' r2 f' F2 D r2 L2 B l2 b R r F2 d' L l2 U2 r b2 l f U F2 u2 d L F2 l' b2 d l L2 R D' r
2. 2:00.81 L U' R' l2 u' f2 U B' u2 D' R u R2 F2 B2 D2 r l b' L D u2 r B' D r' B2 F' R' l' B' D u' d L2 u2 r2 d2 D' l2 f2 L' l' u r2 F b' l R2 d2 F2 U' F2 l d r' L' D F' U'
3. (2:12.22) F2 L' d l' R u2 R L2 D' f u' B' l' f' l' u' f2 u F' u' F D u B2 L U2 D' f2 D2 U u2 l f2 u2 f' L u L' r' d' L2 d' F D2 b2 R' l2 r f r2 B' U2 b d' l d' L B2 F' r2
4. 2:00.65 L2 u2 l2 U F U r2 D2 R d2 L r R' u' r B2 f2 d l f2 D L d' l' b' d2 L F' L2 D' r b2 r2 U F' u2 L2 f' r2 B L' D r2 L' f B' U R' F2 d b B' r L' D' R' d2 D R u'
5. 2:01.58 U' d l2 b' f2 U u2 d' R d' F' d' R D' B' D' d' u F' d2 D' L' r b2 l2 D f l b' R2 u2 b' R2 r' b D d l' f' F U2 f U l2 d b B2 l2 U2 b U2 l' R2 b2 R r2 U' D2 R2 f'
6. 2:00.95 r2 B' U' f' F' u2 d l' u' D B2 D' F' f' b' L2 u l2 B F r U' d' R' B' F2 d2 r' f' F' L2 U2 D' r2 l D2 l2 d' L2 D' r B U2 L b2 F' l2 b2 u2 r D' b' R' u2 D' b u d' F' B2
7. 2:05.61 B2 d' b2 B' r' R' l f2 D2 F2 U2 r2 F2 b2 U' R' b' r2 f' U u' l R' F' r L U' R2 L' r' B U d l F u' f2 l R B b' U' f R' U' b' d2 B2 U b' d U' f D' R' d' l' B2 L' b'
8. 1:55.96 U2 f2 U' d' L2 d B' F2 r' u B2 l' D2 f2 b' F u' D' U' f' D' f U b R2 r' u' d' b2 U2 l' R r2 D' F' b2 D f2 d' b D2 B R2 f' l' F2 u' R' D U2 F' B' l' b f r2 u2 b2 D2 u
9. 2:04.31 r2 b' D2 U F2 l' u D U2 B2 b D d R2 F' L D R' u' l2 d D f2 u' d2 f2 F L b' f F d' f2 l' U u' F' d2 U2 R L' b2 d U' B R f F' R F2 B2 d' F2 U B2 u2 R' u' L' u2
10. 2:07.66 b' d D u R D' U' B2 D l' f' D' L B F2 b' d l' R2 f2 u2 l' r2 L' D2 B b f l2 L' b2 F U f' u' L U f u f' F2 l' R F u2 d R r d2 f2 D' F' d' u2 U' F2 d2 f' U' f'
11. (1:45.33) D' l2 b r U' l r2 B F' U l L2 r2 f' B' R2 r2 f2 L2 b' U' d' b r2 l2 U f' d U' L F2 u L2 d2 D' U' B U R r B' D2 U' d B U D u' f' u' f' L' F' U2 R2 B' b u2 b2 F'
12. 1:56.33 B' u' r' d r2 b R L2 b D2 R2 f L2 r D r' F R' f l U2 F' u2 D2 L' F r F2 r L l2 b r' U' b' F2 R f2 F l u2 L' D2 u2 R d R' f F r' l2 u L' d l' B l2 r U' l2


----------



## ThatGuy (May 29, 2010)

OH 25.94 (!!) non lucky. Came out of nowhere which is awesome.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 29, 2010)

sub 7 AVG. of 12 2x2:

Average: 6.96
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 5.19
Worst Time: 9.64
Individual Times:
1.	6.20	U' F2 R F' U F2 U R2 U
2.	(9.64)	R2 U2 R F' R' U R2 F' R'
3.	5.70	F2 R U' R U R2 F' U
4.	6.62	F R F' R U F' R'
5.	8.44	U2 F2 R2 U F R' U F' R2
6.	7.28	R F U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2
7.	7.47	R2 U' F' R F R U' F'
8.	8.05	R2 U2 F' U F U2 R' F2 U'
9.	5.74	F2 R' F R U' R' U2 R2
10.	6.67	U2 F' U R2 U2 F2 U' F
11.	7.47	U R2 F' U R2 U F R2
12.	(5.19)	U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F R2 U'


----------



## Weston (May 29, 2010)

2x2
4.00, 3.63, (5.03), 4.08, 3.49, 3.93, 4.36, 3.18, 3.27, 3.47, 4.13, (2.96)= 3.75
This is a bad average, but I forced myself to only use SS even if the scramble was horrible.


----------



## Toad (May 29, 2010)

26.44 computer fifteen puzzle.

Relatively easy, 83 moves...

I average about 45 or so.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 29, 2010)

OH NL PB: 25.18

Used edge control to force an OLL skip and then had an A perm. 

EDIT: 23.65 

EDGE control to get sune with U perm.

EDIT2: 
Average of 5: 31.26 PB 
1. 25.18 L' B' R' U B' D F2 U2 F' D B L D2 F2 U2 D R D F' R2 L2 D2 U' L U2 
2. 36.40 F' R' D2 R' F R L2 B R' D2 R B2 R' F2 B R L' U' B U F' U' R B2 R 
3. (39.72) L F U' L F D2 F' D' B' R D L' F2 B' U2 F B D2 B2 D2 F' D F D2 R' 
4. 32.20 F2 R2 L' B2 D F B' U2 L D2 R2 D R D R' D2 L' B2 U D L2 R2 B' D2 B 
5. (23.65) R' B' U B L D' B' R U' B2 U2 L2 R D2 U L2 R' F R2 L2 F' D R L' F2


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

17:27:38 <%j`ey> imma try a white/yellow only avg

(3.05), 4.39, 3.69, 4.05, 3.65, 4.05, *3.18, 3.63, 3.37, 3.80, 3.33*, (5.64) -> 3.71

Non rolling.

(3.18 to 3.33 is 3.44 avg5)


----------



## JustinJ (May 29, 2010)

whaaaaaat

number of times: 20/20
best time: 15.34
worst time: 24.50

current avg5: 20.52 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 17.03 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 18.34 (σ = 1.53)
best avg12: 17.98 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 19.11 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 19.19

19.63, 18.71, 23.86, 16.50, 19.32, 24.50, 21.17, 18.54, 17.48, 17.34, 17.00, 17.22, 18.37, 16.87, 15.34, 20.79, 19.59, 21.19, 22.80, 17.56

No lucky solves


----------



## Tortin (May 29, 2010)

4:28.50 7x7 solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2010)

0.88 magic single (pb)


----------



## Truncator (May 29, 2010)

6x6:
*Average of 5: 4:00.62*
(3:43.03), 4:01.09, 4:05.65, (4:20.73), 3:55.11


Spoiler



1. (3:43.03) R' U L b2 R2 3u' b2 l' D2 F 3u2 L F2 3r' F' l' L' R2 3f L2 u' b2 B 3r 3u D2 R' 3u' U2 3f2 u2 f L b L' r2 u 3u' f2 R' 3u b' D2 3f2 L U2 R2 l' 3u' b2 3u' b L' 3u' B2 u' D' F2 L2 3f' 3r2 D 3r u2 r' D2 R' 3r 3f B D2 b' L R 3u2 d R u' d' 3f2
2. 4:01.09 r' u' l 3r' u' R U' 3u2 R2 b B' 3f' U2 d 3u F L 3f2 r2 u' f' L l2 D R l 3f' d r2 l' D 3r2 L2 u 3r2 d2 f b2 F d2 3u 3r F' u2 D b2 l 3f2 b2 B2 l2 r' D d' U 3u2 l2 d R' L 3r' l' u U' L' 3u2 L2 d2 L2 f L' l2 f U f r' D f l' R2
3. 4:05.65 F 3f2 f2 d l' 3f' 3r' 3u R2 l2 B' 3r L' B2 l B' 3f' f' F b' d' L2 D2 F l R2 F' d D U 3f 3u 3f2 3r2 3u' L' F' 3u2 B b' r2 F2 L F' B' d D' L' 3r2 3u2 3f L b2 U' r F2 r f' L2 d' 3u2 r L' b2 3r u2 3f2 l' 3f2 D 3f2 d2 l' D L' F' 3f r 3r L2
4. (4:20.73) 3f2 d2 r2 l2 R D2 r R U2 F L2 f' L2 b F2 R2 r2 D L' 3r b D' L2 B2 L 3r' D 3u' b2 B2 l2 B 3r' 3f 3u' f l2 L' 3u F 3u2 r' F2 l 3u b' l' u' B f2 3f' 3r2 r 3u2 B' b' F R B2 b u' L' l' B' R 3f L' f2 d' l r B' l u' f2 3u U2 b' d' r'
5. 3:55.11 b2 U2 B' f' F' D' R2 D' f b r' l2 3u2 f F b2 L f b' U' l r R2 3f B' 3u' F 3u2 3f r' D R' r2 u' U' R2 b2 D' 3r 3f U' 3f r2 d' 3f' U2 3u b2 f2 d' u 3u U2 R B2 3r' B l' U r' 3u R' u B r' L' 3u' r' U2 R 3f2 f2 3u' d2 r2 f2 F 3u' u' R'


----------



## liljthedude (May 29, 2010)

OH PB average of 5 and single

37.62, 39.75, (47.25), 42.68, (31.93) = 40.01

yayZ


----------



## Evan Liu (May 29, 2010)

Nothing special, just two big sessions (one OH and one 2x2)

OH:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 29.25
worst time: 56.03
best avg5: 35.32 (σ = 2.04)
best avg12: 36.48 (σ = 2.74)
best avg100: 39.49 (σ = 4.76)
session avg: 39.49 (σ = 4.76)
session mean: 39.56

39.78, 35.96, 45.05, 45.29, 35.56, 34.52, 45.18, 38.74, 44.17, 31.16, 42.29, 41.94, 34.63, 44.82, 48.16, 32.92, 41.91, 43.21, 35.18, 32.22, 48.17, 39.73, 48.59, 42.87, 31.66, 40.27, 39.06, 39.36, 35.62, 43.55, 30.78, 37.59, 35.65, 37.02, 36.23, 41.11, 47.86, 47.41, 39.47, 43.28, 34.87, 41.03, 55.21, 42.02, 52.88, 42.22, 36.66, 56.03, 42.04, 39.70, 45.34, 34.69, 39.25, 43.92, 40.96, 39.39, 36.01, 37.39, 38.31, 37.26, 39.99, 31.63, 31.86, 43.49, 37.55, 39.72, 39.42, 37.08, 37.31, 39.97, 41.04, 38.56, 37.71, 38.09, 38.97, 38.92, 33.94, 39.57, 36.89, 38.17, 39.11, 36.02, 38.41, 30.48, 37.83, 48.22, 38.71, 37.03, 36.74, 32.49, 29.25, 39.86, 37.23, 36.26, 48.55, 33.73, 44.60, 41.39, 38.62, 38.08



2x2:
(yay, got each of the 3 EG-1's I know at least once)


Spoiler



number of times: 122/122
best time: 3.04
worst time: 13.91
best avg5: 5.40 (σ = 0.04)
best avg12: 6.16 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 6.68 (σ = 1.19)
session avg: 6.82 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 6.85

8.96, 6.39, 13.91, 4.86, 5.22, 8.40, 9.01, 7.16, 6.44, 5.59, 5.76, 5.97, 6.06, 8.03, 5.37, 12.85, 10.78, 5.74, 8.35, 8.16, 9.27, 4.12, 8.19, 7.10, 3.04, 6.46, 6.07, 8.86, 7.32, 5.94, 6.09, 5.95, 6.17, 7.62, 5.36, 6.59, 3.48, 5.45, 5.39, 7.47, 8.55, 6.42, 7.75, 5.84, 7.99, 7.62, 7.90, 6.77, 6.65, 7.85, 6.34, 6.14, 5.69, 7.31, 7.40, 7.75, 6.41, 7.02, 6.57, 6.45, 9.26, 6.23, 7.88, 6.11, 7.13, 4.40, 9.64, 5.82, 5.66, 6.83, 7.34, 6.42, 6.15, 4.88, 6.83, 6.49, 7.53, 7.74, 6.61, 6.91, 6.69, 5.09, 7.03, 5.67, 6.59, 8.02, 6.25, 9.38, 7.02, 7.55, 5.55, 5.98, 7.69, 6.67, 5.17, 5.52, 5.15, 7.78, 6.73, 8.79, 7.56, 5.84, 6.04, 7.93, 5.36, 9.44, 8.95, 8.16, 6.01, 5.82, 8.70, 5.62, 6.87, 5.46, 6.11, 7.24, 4.27, 6.48, 5.08, 7.83, 5.13, 6.16


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Edward (May 29, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> BEN'S VIDEO



Cool angle, but bad camera .


----------



## PeterV (May 29, 2010)

New 2x2x2 PB averages:

Statistics for 05-29-2010 18:22:42

Average: 6.11
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 3.78
Worst Time: 8.14
Individual Times:
1.	5.48	R' F2 R' U2 R' F R'
2.	6.20	R U R2 U R' F2 R F2 U2
3.	5.84	U R F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
4.	7.16	U' F R2 F' R F2 R' U2
5.	(3.78)	U' R' F' U2 R F R' U' R'
6.	7.80	R2 U R2 F' U R U2 R F2
7.	6.17	F2 R' F U F U R U' R
8.	(8.14)	R2 F' R U F U' F R' F2 U'
9.	4.98	R' U2 R' U R2 F R2 F R2
10.	7.05	U2 R' F R U' R2 F' R'
11.	4.49	U' R2 F' U F' R' U2
12.	5.88	R2 U' R U R' F R2 F2


Statistics for 05-29-2010 18:29:29

Average: 5.73
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 4.49
Worst Time: 7.05
Individual Times:
1.	4.98	R' U2 R' U R2 F R2 F R2
2.	(7.05)	U2 R' F R U' R2 F' R'
3.	(4.49)	U' R2 F' U F' R' U2
4.	5.88	R2 U' R U R' F R2 F2
5.	6.34	F' R F R' F2 R2 U F' U

A couple skips, but it's hard to do a 2x2 AO12 without any. Still using LBL but I think I'm reaching my limit with it.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 29, 2010)

New Pb average of 5 and 12 2x2:
best avg5: 4.90 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 5.84 (σ = 1.27)
times (reset):
8.72, 6.73, 7.39, 8.25, 7.19, 6.81, 7.89, 7.61, 7.75, 8.03, 3.22, 6.58, 7.05, 6.55, 5.52, 3.91, 7.92, 4.39, 4.80, 8.16, 6.92, 4.78, 4.94, 7.27, 7.03, 5.81, 8.64, 6.69, 7.30 
Those are the times of the session I'm to lazy to find which times it was for each average.
I can has sub 6?


----------



## Feryll (May 30, 2010)

This is around my average now.


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2010)

Average of 5: 31.19
1. (29.42) D' R F D' U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L D F' B L' R' U B L' U R2 D' R F'
2. 30.86 L' R2 F B R2 U2 F' L B2 U R' F R L2 D F' L2 U B F' L' D' L U' B2
3. (35.16) U R' D' F2 D' F' B D' F' B2 R' B2 R U B2 F2 R' L2 D U' B2 R' F' B' L
4. 32.81 U2 L D L' D' U L' F' U' R U' R D2 F2 B D' R2 L' F2 D F2 D' L' F' U'
5. 29.91 B D' L B' R2 B' F R L' U' L2 B' F U B2 L U' D' F2 D' L2 R' D2 L R' 

Haiyan Haiyan is epic for OH.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Haiyan Haiyan is epic for OH.





daniel0731ex said:


> WTF is a haiyan haiyan haiyan cube?


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 30, 2010)

Somehow got an official sub-13 solve at my 2nd competition.
I think it was around 12.56


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 30, 2010)

3x3OH: 19.35, 20.89, (18.74), (23.69), 19.22 = 19.82
My first sub-20 avg5 ever! Take that, Cornelius


----------



## no1337cube (May 30, 2010)

First sub 20 average of 100 today woots
w/ 18.69 Ao12 and 17.21 Ao5
Average of 100: 19.96s



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-30-2010 19:08:49

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 3
Average: 19.96
Standard Deviation: 2.34
Best Time: 13.92
Worst Time: 25.30
Individual Times:
1.	23.42	R2 B' L' R2 D2 U2 B F2 R' B' F2 D U2 F2 D' U' R2 F U L R B' D F D2
2.	22.57	L R D R U' B' F D2 U' F R B F' R2 U2 L' R B D' U F' U B' F2 D
3.	18.69	B2 L2 D' U' B F' D' U B F' D2 B2 F' R D2 U' B R2 U' B' F L R2 D' R2
4.	21.22	L B' F' U2 B U L F L D2 U' B2 F L2 R' F R F U F2 R U B2 R2 U'
5.	17.02	D2 B' F' D2 L D' U' R' U F' R' F U' L2 R2 U B F2 D U2 L2 B F L B'
6.	19.20	U2 B F' D' L' R B' L2 R' B L' B2 F L2 R D B F' D F' U2 R2 U' L R
7.	20.79	L F' U2 L R' D' U' B R' F2 R' F L U2 B D R B' U' L R2 D' L D U'
8.	19.76	L' D U B2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' U B2 R D2 U R' D L2 R B F D' U' F R U'
9.	13.96	B F R2 D L' U2 L2 U' B' D2 L R D L U2 B' F2 L2 D U' B' D' U' F' R'	Full step
10.	17.08	B2 D' L' B' F2 L2 R2 F D' L D' U2 B F2 R2 U2 L D' U2 L' D2 L R2 B F2
11.	24.07	F2 L2 R' D B2 D2 F R' U L2 D2 B2 L R2 B' D F D F L2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2
12.	18.84	B' F' D' U2 L R D' F2 U' R F2 R D' L2 F2 U B' L D2 R2 B' L R2 U2 R2
13.	22.67	R D U' B' U' L2 B2 F2 R D2 F' R2 D U' L F2 D2 U2 L R B2 D2 U' F2 L'
14.	24.45	L R2 D B' F L R F D2 R' B' D2 U' B' F L B F' D2 L' R D' U2 F2 R
15.	15.90	B' F2 L2 R U' L U2 F' R B' D2 U' L' R2 D2 F' R' B2 F' D' U L' F' U R2
16.	20.11	B2 R' D2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' B' F' L' D L R B2 L R' B2 D F R B' U2 B'
17.	18.64	F D2 U F2 D' U2 B U2 F' L R D2 B' D' F L' R' F' L B U' B D' L U
18.	25.30	U L' R' B2 U L R2 B L U' R' D B' F' L2 R B R' D' U2 B F2 L2 R B2
19.	21.11	U L R U' F2 L' B F2 L F' D L R2 F L' R2 D2 L2 U' B F' D2 U F' U'
20.	20.51	D2 B2 F2 U' B' F' R2 U2 B D B2 F' R B' D R B' F' R2 B2 F R F U B'	Blue cross
21.	17.99	L' R' D' L2 B2 F' D L2 R2 D2 F' R' B' U' B' F' L2 D2 B2 F2 U B2 F D' B'
22.	19.25	F D' B' F' L' R B2 D2 U2 L D2 R B' R D B' D2 U2 F' D2 U R' F' L' D
23.	20.80	L' R D' U B L R' B F2 R' F L2 U F' L' F R' F R B2 F' R2 U2 B2 F2
24.	22.01	D' F' L2 R2 D2 U L' R B' F D2 L' B F2 U L2 D U2 R' B2 U R' B2 U B'
25.	21.23	L2 F' L D U' B2 L2 U2 R' B2 F2 D U2 B R2 F' L' B2 F2 D' U2 B F' L2 R
26.	13.92	F2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F D U L2 R' B' F' R F' U' L2 R2 U L R' B F D'	Full step
27.	20.98	L F L' R' B F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F D2 U' L2 R' D' B' D R' U2 B' D' U R2 U'
28.	17.46	L2 D U' R U L2 F' U2 R2 F' D U R' B2 U' B F' D2 U2 L B2 F L2 R2 U2
29.	17.77	F' R' B2 U' L D2 U L B' F2 L' R' D U B2 F' L R' U' L2 F2 U F2 R' D2
30.	16.40	B' R' D2 U B U' F U' F2 U2 L' F' D U2 F' D L' F' R2 U R' D' F' U' R'
31.	22.17	F U L R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L D' B' F D2 U B F' D L' R D F' L D' B2 D
32.	22.23	U' R D L B2 R2 F L' R B' F L2 R' F2 U L2 R2 D' B2 L R' D' U' F U'
33.	17.28	B F R' U2 B' F D U2 R D U' B F D2 B F' U B' F2 R' F2 L D L' U'	Accidentally did double U perms
34.	22.34	B' F D R' D' B F R2 F' D F2 L2 B D' U' F2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 F' U' R U2
35.	21.31	B F2 L R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B R' D2 R' D2 U B U2 R' F2 U B' F' L' B' F2
36.	17.92	R' U' F2 R' D2 U2 B F2 L2 R F2 L2 B' F' R' B R' U' L D U2 R' D2 F2 L
37.	24.82	D2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B F D' L' R D F2 R D B2 F2 L2 B D U L B' L'	PLL skip w/ fail cross
38.	21.68	R' D U2 B D2 U L R' D L2 R' D2 B' F' U2 B' R2 U' L B2 D' U' F' D U'
39.	19.39	B' L2 B' F2 R2 B' U' R2 U F D' U R2 F D L2 R2 B2 F' L D' U' L B U2
40.	19.97	B2 F D2 B' F2 R' D U' B F R B2 U' L B2 D U B' L F' D U2 L' D' U'
41.	18.80	L' B' F' R U2 B F' R' B2 L' R' B' F D2 U' F D2 U2 R D2 L' R' F' D' U'
42.	21.93	B2 F' R F2 L2 R' B F L' R2 B' F R U' R2 B' F D U' L' R U' F2 L R2	Red cross
43.	16.88	L' B' F' R B' L' B2 U' L2 D2 U' B' L D2 U' B2 D U' L2 R D' U F L' U2	OLL skip
44.	19.55	B2 L' B' U' L' R U' F2 L R U' L R' F2 L2 R' D L R2 B2 L B F D R
45.	21.76	U L R' U' L' F R' D' U L' R U2 B F D U B' D B L2 B2 F2 D2 U B'
46.	18.88	D' U2 B F L D2 U2 R F2 D' L2 R2 B F R D U' F' R2 B R' D2 U2 F2 R
47.	17.05	R2 D' U' B2 R F2 L' R' D' U L' R2 D' F2 L' D2 U2 L R B F2 L' R D' R
48.	22.92	F U2 R B2 F' U2 F D' L2 D2 B' R U2 B F2 L D2 U B2 L R D' B2 F R
49.	17.75	U2 B2 F' L R F' L2 U' B' L2 B2 F L' R B F' R2 B' D' U F U F2 R' F'
50.	19.20	R' D U2 L B' L D2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 L' R2 B L2 R' D L2 D' F R' B R2 U2
51.	19.02	L' B F2 D2 B' R2 D2 U' R F L' D R' B F' R' D' B F2 L2 U' F' D' L2 B'
52.	18.41	L D U B2 L2 U' L' R U R D2 U L' R' F2 R2 D F L' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U
53.	16.15	D L' R' B' F L2 R' D2 U' L2 D' U' L U2 L B' F2 R2 D2 L R2 F' D U R2
54.	18.36	D' U' R D2 U2 F' D' B' F' R B D' B2 F' U2 B2 F2 D F' D R2 D U2 R U
55.	21.04	L2 B' R2 D2 F D' B F L' D U2 B F L' F D U' L2 R' D' U' L2 R2 D' B
56.	19.53	B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' L' R D U B L B L2 R2 D2 L' R D2 U' B L D' U2 F'
57.	21.96	B2 F2 D B2 F2 D B L2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 R' F' D' U2 B2 L B F2 L2 R B F'
58.	22.67	B2 F D B2 F2 R' B U F2 L2 B' R B2 L B' F U2 F' L' B L2 D2 U' B2 F'
59.	19.58	B' F D' L R B R' U2 L U2 L R2 D B' R B2 L2 R' F' D U' L' R B2 F2
60.	17.98	L2 B F2 R' U L' R' D' L2 R2 U2 L' F' U F D' U2 B' F L U' B2 F' L R'
61.	21.18	U B2 F' U F' D' U F' R B2 D' L' D B L' R B2 F' L' B' F' L R' B' F
62.	19.30	B2 F2 R2 B F' D2 U2 B F' U2 B' R U2 L2 R U L R' D L R U B L' B
63.	19.67	L' B L' R D L' R B' F2 D2 L U B D2 R F2 U' B2 L R2 D U2 B' L R2
64.	20.37	B2 R' B' L' D U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' D' F D' F2 D U' R U2 F' U2 R' D2 U' L
65.	19.44	F R2 B L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L' R' B' L2 U B F R2 B D U' B L2 B' U F2
66.	21.36	D2 U F U2 B' L' R' D U2 B2 L2 R2 D' R' B' U' L2 F U' L B F2 R F' U2
67.	22.31	B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R' B F' L F' L' R2 F L' R U2 B2 U2 L R' D2 U2
68.	17.82	U B F L' R2 U' F D' U F D B2 L R' U2 F' D U' L B F2 D F2 L R2
69.	19.48	R2 F L R2 B F R F2 U2 F' L' R2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 L U L' F R F D' U
70.	19.13	L2 R D2 R U F2 D2 F' L R' D B2 F D2 L2 F' R D B D2 R' D2 U' B2 F
71.	20.72	L' B F2 R U B F L2 U2 F L' F' R2 B2 D' B R' B2 U B' F' L2 U' B U
72.	22.81	D2 R2 D' B F' D' L2 R' D2 L R B2 L' U' L2 F D2 U2 L2 R F' L R U2 F2
73.	19.61	L R B2 U' R' D B' F' R B D U' L D2 U B D2 U' R' B' F2 L2 F' L2 R'
74.	17.30	L F D2 F L B2 D U R B D F' D L' F' D2 U' F R U2 B' R' D2 L' R'
75.	21.96	D' B F' U L2 R' B2 L R F' L R B' L R2 B F' L R' D' U2 R U L2 R
76.	15.21	F2 L' R D B2 F2 L' R U' L R U' B F R2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 B F' D' L R2
77.	25.23	B' F2 D' F U L2 R2 U2 R' U F U2 R2 F' D' U L B2 D U F' R B2 F' R2
78.	23.76	D U2 L2 R' U B' L2 R U L' R2 U' B' D U B' F2 L R2 D2 U' F' R D2 F'
79.	21.11	D2 U' L R' D U' L B2 F R B L2 D2 B R2 B2 F' D B2 F' L R' D' U' F
80.	18.45	D B' F' U2 B R' D F2 R' F' L U' L' R' D2 U2 B L' B2 R2 U2 L' R D2 U2	OLL skip
81.	16.43	D U B2 F2 R' D U2 L D U' B R U L2 U2 R B F2 L' D2 U B' L R' F2
82.	18.28	U B F2 U' B D' U2 B' U2 B F' L R' F R2 F2 U L2 R B F' R' D2 F2 R'
83.	20.70	D' U2 F2 D2 L2 D' L' R' B' F' L2 B F L R2 F U B' D F2 L' R2 B R2 B2
84.	22.40	R2 B F2 L' D2 U2 L' F L2 R' U R' B2 F L' R B F D U R2 B U' L' U2
85.	19.41	U F' D R F2 R B F' D U F' R' B F R2 F2 L' D' B' F' D L' B F' U'
86.	18.45	L' R2 U' F' L2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' B F2 R2 B2 F' L D2 U' F' D U L R2
87.	17.58	F2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U' R D U F' D' B2 D2 U2 L B D U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F' L
88.	22.24	L2 F2 L R F R D R' D' U' B' F2 L' B' F2 R' B2 R' D L D' U R' B U2
89.	18.55	D2 U' R B F' D' L' R U' R U' L' B U L R2 B' D U B F2 L U2 B F2
90.	18.50	F2 U' F L R D U2 B' F2 L F' U2 F R' D' L' R2 F R B' F2 L R F U'
91.	19.61	B L' R F D2 F D' B2 F2 D B' F' U' B' F' R' B' F2 D2 B R' D L2 D U2
92.	17.05	D F2 D' U2 B2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' D R D2 B2 U L' R' F2 D L' D B2 F'
93.	20.33	D2 U L R2 D2 B' D B F L' B F2 R2 B F' D U' B' L' B' R' B' L2 D2 U2
94.	22.36	B' F L' B R B2 F R' B L' D' R' F' D U' L R U' L2 R2 B2 U' B' F R
95.	22.03	L' B' D' U2 R' D2 U' L' R D2 U' R2 B2 F2 R B D' U F D' U R U' L2 U'
96.	21.31	F' D R B' F2 L B' D' U R D2 L2 R' B F L U' F D2 U' F2 U' L B F'
97.	20.67	B2 F' R2 B' D' L' R D2 U L' D2 U L2 R' F2 D U R U2 F D2 U L2 B2 U2
98.	20.95	F L2 R' B2 L B' L R' D' F L' R2 F' U' B2 L R B D' U2 B F L R B
99.	22.14	U B' D2 B2 F2 D' U B2 U F' L2 D' F L B2 F2 D U2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2
100.	19.39	D' L R U' F' D2 U' L D2 R F U' L R U' B2 L D U' B R2 D L' D2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2010)

Average: 4.44
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 3.06
Worst Time: 5.30
Individual Times:
1.	4.44	U R2 F' R F' R' F R2
2.	4.44	U2 F2 R' F U2 F U F2 R'
3.	4.44	R' F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F'
4.	(3.06)	U' F2 U F2 U' F R' U R2
5.	(5.30)	U2 F U' F U2 R' U2 R' U

Not fast, just lol


----------



## Konsta (May 30, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Average: 4.44
> Standard Deviation: 0.00
> Best Time: 3.06
> Worst Time: 5.30
> ...



Cool, I've never got 3 same times in a row 
3.33 or 2.22 would have been better, but this is the next best thing.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2010)

2x2 5.261334267 average of 10,000

Times: (warning: very long spoiler)



Spoiler



12.12
10.17
14.19
8.47
6.91
12.17
17.52
13.89
6.66
17.67
22.98
17.83
9.09
10.26
13.17
14.56
11.67
18.22
19.98
17.08
16.38
14.28
12.11
10.81
6.98
13.41
9.84
8.34
6.92
16.48
11.98
11.47
9.92
11.67
10.42
7.16
10.42
13.17
12.80
10.64
14.50
13.11
8.25
10.53
7.16
16.45
15.39
12.19
12.00
14.70
13.23
15.61
14.98
8.38
13.30
11.56
8.41
9.02
12.88
16.58
10.09
16.31
13.48
11.36
12.89
15.73
14.28
7.44
7.89
8.41
7.89
11.55
12.33
7.89
12.50
13.69
13.30
14.84
11.19
13.55
15.56
8.02
7.33
6.06
8.98
10.30
11.94
10.64
8.30
8.91
8.58
6.70
7.92
11.80
12.74
10.03
11.47
11.29
7.03
7.65
14.64
12.73
6.62
17.97
11.80
6.68
8.94
6.14
9.99
15.97
11.62
9.96
12.95
10.34
8.59
13.04
9.77
10.00
16.96
17.17
17.77
10.59
19.24
8.80
10.78
6.88
12.41
7.05
6.58
9.25
9.64
11.34
9.61
7.70
11.12
9.23
11.80
8.20
11.23
5.78
7.20
12.19
15.38
19.25
8.44
9.80
16.19
7.99
10.30
7.51
13.90
8.31
7.75
11.79
8.45
13.53
9.02
5.67
9.50
9.07
5.95
11.74
15.14
8.71
9.54
12.67
14.47
9.36
11.01
7.72
10.56
9.29
11.20
15.76
11.65
12.11
5.58
10.98
7.47
13.52
7.08
13.31
8.33
13.00
8.20
17.33
10.41
9.98
11.11
8.62
8.66
15.98
9.31
10.92
10.11
6.91
8.17
12.45
7.12
8.88
15.47
7.89
9.95
9.78
8.91
14.75
11.03
11.34
8.12
10.53
7.88
7.45
12.02
8.77
11.05
10.14
8.97
16.11
10.14
19.00
10.91
7.78
8.33
15.61
9.00
9.16
10.80
11.33
10.14
8.30
11.95
9.88
11.56
11.05
5.58
15.86
8.28
6.09
13.20
2.96
9.67
14.47
10.36
6.66
12.86
8.94
10.88
9.06
4.98
6.22
8.25
12.55
12.86
8.16
10.19
8.52
11.75
9.91
13.11
9.56
14.86
11.69
10.12
17.25
6.25
13.36
11.11
11.48
14.62
14.50
32.42
6.22
8.22
9.33
12.92
10.17
9.27
9.98
11.80
12.17
10.75
10.73
13.80
11.52
7.77
16.19
13.14
9.45
10.30
9.36
8.62
16.27
9.47
10.27
11.33
14.17
9.89
10.70
15.22
15.93
15.05
8.64
16.64
3.11
9.98
15.31
10.53
11.59
10.45
13.89
3.55
8.00
7.23
7.00
12.02
12.91
13.91
10.05
9.52
7.59
14.03
10.88
10.94
12.45
18.74
9.97
8.72
6.30
4.06
12.91
10.70
13.59
9.44
8.27
14.74
11.56
5.76
18.24
6.70
16.38
8.03
11.62
10.95
7.68
11.53
12.05
14.20
16.64
6.03
14.88
7.48
9.89
4.83
11.22
20.83
10.38
9.81
12.20
9.06
12.09
9.05
9.88
15.70
5.11
9.76
6.19
10.38
9.05
8.44
11.59
12.37
16.57
8.05
12.51
14.75
16.91
10.19
15.37
6.01
11.33
10.81
11.48
9.77
13.60
7.80
9.50
7.41
11.16
7.88
17.16
8.80
5.41
10.95
8.12
8.95
7.69
11.81
15.05
9.14
13.40
4.11
8.75
14.48
4.16
11.25
15.17
6.02
10.33
22.62
11.45
16.22
6.95
9.58
7.81
11.94
13.67
12.22
10.41
13.48
8.19
10.84
8.81
10.81
5.09
5.23
3.99
7.98
10.98
8.72
6.12
8.74
6.86
9.75
8.26
10.19
13.17
12.03
13.00
9.17
9.41
12.17
11.45
9.67
8.34
11.61
9.91
7.42
6.14
9.89
10.28
6.91
11.05
7.95
6.81
11.55
15.80
11.50
17.47
8.67
7.97
5.81
8.20
12.91
8.58
10.45
7.94
7.11
12.31
10.59
13.02
10.81
8.81
9.14
7.58
15.59
8.41
6.24
10.80
9.48
10.44
8.53
12.17
9.58
9.09
13.12
6.98
9.61
13.75
9.58
10.50
8.67
12.25
12.97
14.86
5.41
6.97
4.24
4.28
3.81
6.93
8.81
8.86
8.03
8.53
10.11
7.43
8.84
9.05
9.55
13.34
7.53
9.05
10.58
12.30
7.14
6.67
8.33
10.91
9.56
12.27
4.78
10.17
12.36
7.88
9.14
6.52
9.91
7.92
9.11
10.28
5.30
13.02
9.94
8.94
6.25
11.31
9.89
10.88
7.07
5.49
11.10
11.15
9.58
7.48
8.31
11.26
4.39
7.66
3.22
6.12
7.14
7.56
11.33
11.08
9.62
12.00
9.14
13.97
8.94
5.61
13.42
2.84
9.08
11.05
8.69
8.70
10.22
10.78
5.20
6.48
10.36
14.25
12.12
9.09
8.67
12.38
7.06
9.59
8.38
10.06
9.83
7.39
9.36
9.42
8.55
7.94
9.58
4.67
13.98
9.83
8.55
10.05
8.99
9.06
12.27
11.13
4.92
10.22
10.04
13.33
9.50
9.83
7.92
7.64
10.16
11.77
8.52
8.17
12.08
10.17
8.20
10.70
9.02
11.94
9.55
12.41
9.31
5.55
8.80
12.31
9.92
8.73
7.55
9.00
13.30
17.14
10.20
9.17
12.75
10.08
10.17
8.66
5.31
9.09
14.17
8.45
12.64
8.95
7.86
12.41
8.17
7.58
5.30
15.25
6.53
11.25
11.86
9.77
10.66
7.19
5.23
8.62
7.56
9.20
10.66
11.03
10.58
4.75
8.16
4.25
9.97
4.51
8.64
5.26
7.84
15.91
6.70
9.52
10.31
8.86
10.62
8.97
7.86
8.78
10.12
11.56
7.45
9.92
12.77
7.83
11.20
12.00
7.38
13.84
12.34
11.72
9.06
6.44
5.80
12.30
5.73
6.28
9.88
10.58
12.06
8.55
8.20
10.17
13.56
11.95
9.48
11.47
11.33
9.80
10.89
9.11
6.83
7.75
9.47
11.83
15.20
8.30
5.12
6.83
8.02
4.92
9.73
8.31
9.33
5.05
7.33
8.83
5.48
6.94
9.89
4.51
6.81
6.64
9.72
10.84
10.12
10.53
11.48
8.12
9.91
4.56
4.75
5.70
8.58
10.17
9.08
11.22
11.12
6.48
12.47
10.59
13.27
5.84
11.53
8.53
7.95
8.20
9.62
9.55
9.47
15.59
9.91
7.69
9.06
5.69
10.34
13.36
6.80
7.11
9.05
4.67
7.62
12.80
4.41
7.59
7.81
6.80
6.44
6.95
9.80
11.42
14.50
4.69
8.34
8.94
14.45
9.83
7.28
11.77
10.86
16.66
7.89
12.80
9.95
8.27
4.09
8.95
9.42
10.53
10.59
8.74
13.94
6.42
4.31
7.67
12.97
8.47
13.20
10.02
14.59
7.80
7.83
8.55
12.48
7.61
12.56
13.42
9.47
11.73
7.83
8.52
11.26
6.98
13.92
8.14
13.75
8.81
6.06
9.17
9.34
8.41
9.95
8.81
13.36
9.17
8.84
7.94
7.06
5.31
9.59
7.36
8.98
14.23
9.59
7.73
8.53
9.97
12.09
14.44
13.02
7.88
7.20
12.53
8.09
9.62
13.70
8.67
7.50
8.39
9.81
9.11
15.09
12.89
9.67
10.30
10.80
10.45
11.48
8.89
11.11
11.92
6.59
7.30
9.53
6.48
8.83
10.09
9.72
10.66
9.83
10.11
10.77
7.92
7.17
8.31
10.84
6.66
11.02
9.52
9.17
4.62
7.22
7.27
8.28
8.33
5.33
7.23
4.81
6.62
7.30
8.14
7.28
8.09
11.36
5.04
6.70
7.28
4.81
3.95
4.89
5.91
9.59
7.12
3.56
6.02
7.34
7.20
7.02
8.80
9.78
8.08
6.36
8.72
8.77
6.47
4.00
10.17
4.91
5.95
4.83
6.17
8.67
5.17
6.59
4.69
9.67
8.76
8.56
3.76
4.91
8.42
9.56
10.61
6.94
6.88
7.53
2.48
7.00
4.86
7.67
6.31
4.28
4.84
7.59
6.12
8.95
7.69
7.66
9.05
7.12
8.86
12.05
9.84
9.36
7.25
7.50
6.56
8.50
8.80
8.55
8.36
7.27
7.55
7.25
13.83
7.73
8.31
8.28
8.06
6.27
5.98
7.22
5.30
3.42
5.44
10.22
8.12
8.72
9.94
2.64
4.64
6.14
6.25
6.56
6.34
6.30
6.22
7.67
10.76
9.58
6.67
7.42
5.39
7.92
5.96
7.16
3.55
11.27
8.73
8.25
3.44
7.72
10.34
6.84
9.52
5.61
8.94
4.66
6.74
7.72
6.12
7.34
8.58
7.41
6.00
7.34
6.64
8.28
6.55
7.97
4.44
9.36
11.86
7.19
6.92
8.78
9.06
2.48
9.58
6.11
6.86
7.03
7.08
3.20
6.22
7.38
9.22
5.30
8.53
2.88
2.36
8.47
10.58
9.00
11.73
6.55
9.17
6.56
7.06
4.45
5.64
6.33
6.12
7.50
5.23
7.25
7.06
6.30
6.16
5.76
8.52
7.66
6.61
8.44
2.61
2.02
6.84
4.45
6.66
3.76
8.36
6.83
6.42
6.56
10.14
6.33
5.86
6.19
6.11
8.17
6.05
8.84
8.48
7.98
4.77
9.14
8.72
3.95
6.86
7.88
8.08
7.95
7.48
10.84
4.09
5.92
8.62
6.17
7.31
9.62
4.28
8.25
8.47
7.84
6.91
6.73
6.28
6.92
7.95
5.70
6.61
7.72
7.88
8.34
6.62
4.20
8.41
5.14
10.59
6.38
8.19
4.50
6.11
3.88
13.92
10.34
7.50
8.45
8.89
4.38
9.38
4.61
7.59
3.47
7.17
7.83
6.19
8.50
7.28
5.25
5.67
8.75
6.88
5.59
7.06
6.98
7.84
6.98
7.11
8.11
5.22
16.20
8.98
7.95
6.81
4.25
10.94
5.64
8.02
8.05
5.95
8.09
3.47
8.03
9.91
11.20
5.84
4.75
10.67
7.25
9.58
5.48
7.72
7.44
6.12
6.59
7.05
6.16
6.52
6.20
6.70
8.12
8.39
4.48
6.91
6.45
8.30
6.28
7.36
6.88
10.12
4.53
7.70
7.42
5.75
5.95
3.59
7.66
7.09
5.52
6.77
8.27
9.58
8.84
8.00
9.33
4.33
6.38
3.94
5.81
9.80
8.80
7.17
5.52
5.98
6.53
6.19
2.81
6.33
2.91
7.03
2.89
4.06
8.34
8.59
8.45
7.12
5.39
4.91
6.28
7.72
6.20
5.78
3.11
6.42
5.98
7.73
8.61
6.80
10.28
6.88
6.25
7.74
7.42
4.27
7.09
6.91
6.47
3.89
12.45
9.94
6.22
6.11
8.33
5.84
2.47
6.03
5.31
5.17
7.52
7.48
6.94
7.45
6.50
5.88
7.19
2.06
9.42
5.81
3.73
9.25
8.39
7.58
3.42
9.81
7.42
8.70
5.64
7.17
6.42
6.45
4.19
6.03
4.24
7.81
6.84
3.76
7.36
6.50
8.38
6.06
8.47
7.61
6.11
8.63
6.19
4.64
11.36
7.44
7.95
8.08
7.91
3.41
7.48
9.08
6.20
7.72
6.72
7.38
6.69
6.45
8.50
6.22
6.88
6.95
7.42
5.62
7.88
6.48
6.77
9.38
5.88
7.17
6.72
9.53
7.94
3.02
4.23
7.03
7.09
3.73
4.56
6.64
2.72
6.70
7.00
7.47
8.44
5.94
5.98
8.69
5.56
9.22
6.25
7.14
5.72
8.92
3.91
5.09
5.83
7.91
6.08
6.45
5.30
5.66
4.06
6.59
4.09
5.41
7.80
11.59
9.41
5.33
9.11
3.33
6.81
6.34
8.36
4.58
6.77
7.12
9.92
3.98
3.45
7.36
6.09
8.05
6.41
8.02
5.47
6.22
11.67
6.14
9.12
6.39
6.89
8.77
4.52
5.80
7.16
5.83
6.58
6.97
6.53
6.56
6.16
5.97
6.52
10.31
9.23
6.31
2.94
7.14
5.22
5.70
5.42
5.62
7.11
6.73
8.97
8.38
2.34
3.24
6.72
5.86
8.70
4.70
8.00
5.89
5.08
10.02
9.24
6.44
1.98
10.08
6.33
7.95
5.61
7.08
4.95
8.30
6.53
6.11
3.36
5.28
5.58
6.16
5.55
3.38
4.62
5.34
7.48
2.88
5.92
6.14
5.80
11.58
5.06
4.77
6.09
3.77
6.97
5.31
6.73
4.80
7.27
9.53
5.84
8.34
6.95
2.67
6.95
6.77
8.25
5.02
5.39
7.19
5.22
7.36
9.76
5.48
8.27
5.72
7.19
4.66
6.33
5.36
4.92
7.89
5.30
8.08
5.92
4.70
8.16
4.39
10.12
6.86
6.12
8.22
5.64
7.03
5.34
7.39
5.91
4.99
3.17
7.44
8.91
12.95
10.41
6.45
5.95
5.36
7.28
7.81
3.55
5.75
2.56
9.11
10.25
6.59
7.48
5.19
6.58
8.03
2.03
7.83
9.41
6.00
7.20
5.34
3.44
9.11
9.22
4.26
5.14
7.83
2.98
9.73
8.62
5.20
7.02
10.11
5.86
8.44
6.48
4.97
4.03
6.26
7.53
9.39
7.48
6.89
5.91
7.45
5.27
9.44
8.47
7.42
7.25
7.59
7.19
6.45
9.42
5.14
6.20
7.47
7.69
4.33
8.08
4.12
8.41
6.80
7.59
7.52
13.14
8.77
4.39
3.53
3.20
4.11
6.92
5.84
4.11
6.86
4.22
5.91
4.59
6.95
7.08
6.14
8.92
7.69
7.06
7.00
9.91
8.42
8.41
8.98
7.78
5.66
11.56
5.22
7.64
10.81
5.06
7.62
10.83
6.56
6.23
5.26
6.95
6.84
6.59
6.50
6.00
7.88
7.58
8.59
6.97
5.95
8.59
5.27
8.36
2.72
6.31
5.52
8.72
5.91
7.66
10.19
4.86
4.88
8.17
4.50
6.69
9.02
4.91
8.70
6.08
7.23
6.89
6.48
5.97
4.39
5.81
5.58
2.95
7.67
3.83
6.69
5.42
7.55
6.20
4.27
9.55
8.33
6.19
5.19
6.48
5.17
8.89
8.06
9.08
6.05
6.86
5.88
7.41
8.48
6.91
12.34
4.70
5.58
5.70
4.39
7.03
3.86
6.62
6.62
6.06
5.80
5.89
8.19
6.62
7.77
7.80
5.11
7.64
2.50
6.74
5.31
4.59
6.45
5.22
7.86
7.81
7.75
5.36
4.75
5.00
4.09
13.56
6.09
2.26
7.86
6.70
7.97
5.03
7.70
8.78
6.66
6.55
6.58
5.50
4.98
7.41
10.05
6.61
7.53
3.81
7.33
7.36
6.17
7.17
9.61
5.62
9.20
7.31
6.30
3.81
5.81
5.09
4.78
8.48
4.22
6.59
9.39
8.81
7.27
7.81
6.67
3.50
9.20
6.23
8.70
5.52
8.08
8.83
5.58
5.33
6.59
7.16
8.33
4.67
7.61
8.11
8.42
8.17
6.59
7.02
5.05
7.56
5.69
7.08
3.94
9.39
6.56
6.66
6.66
4.50
4.66
11.39
8.69
6.02
8.42
6.42
3.03
6.72
8.66
8.06
5.36
7.06
5.38
9.62
8.74
5.94
7.36
5.01
3.02
6.72
8.69
6.55
8.45
6.45
6.11
7.94
8.30
6.83
6.44
6.61
8.91
7.16
7.44
5.36
9.47
5.59
8.50
5.81
6.53
8.91
4.77
7.44
7.66
6.19
7.62
4.38
4.89
2.72
7.09
3.94
7.52
6.67
5.92
8.14
7.53
3.62
7.78
7.84
6.36
5.42
4.36
5.73
3.22
4.26
8.11
4.25
6.28
5.11
4.33
5.31
3.38
6.83
5.84
5.19
6.39
7.20
7.02
9.30
7.42
6.50
7.48
7.14
7.09
9.77
9.05
3.11
7.89
7.95
3.94
8.22
9.06
9.11
6.26
4.94
7.64
6.41
7.95
9.03
4.00
4.25
10.42
5.73
6.58
5.58
8.25
6.67
6.20
8.34
6.92
8.81
6.72
7.73
7.86
4.61
6.17
7.00
5.41
9.75
6.53
4.61
8.31
8.28
3.97
5.31
3.50
8.25
8.67
2.03
7.98
8.67
7.44
6.02
6.38
7.55
5.98
5.08
5.59
5.86
9.50
6.47
8.20
6.92
8.50
5.42
7.67
5.41
6.69
5.55
7.38
7.83
6.52
9.33
6.64
8.69
6.19
7.70
8.03
5.26
10.81
5.12
6.91
6.12
6.89
6.09
4.19
3.56
4.28 
3.92
5.17
5.55
8.34
6.55
5.06
7.31
5.31
7.44
4.28
8.09
7.75
9.53
5.28
2.76
6.61
7.07
7.74
3.98
2.97
6.32
7.11
5.97
6.97
6.84
4.99
5.28
3.89
7.67
8.07
3.69
6.74
7.32
4.85
4.68
7.46
2.95
5.98
3.13
7.08
4.82
9.12
6.46
6.58
6.02
5.47
6.58
7.71
7.13
5.89
3.44
5.41
6.88
4.74
5.44
6.16
7.76
6.64
2.19
5.66
2.95
8.59
5.08
5.82
5.00
4.33
7.29
7.58
9.19
7.34
6.64
8.88
4.80
6.72
9.74
8.53
7.03
4.69
5.72
8.11
6.41
3.75
7.00
5.42
5.78
5.88
6.50
5.26
5.08
6.69
5.48
6.98
7.69
6.23
4.06
7.44
5.41
7.58
5.34
7.95
7.48
5.00
4.86
7.64
5.50
5.25
4.47
8.66
4.72
6.09
7.06
5.22
10.48
3.33
6.11
6.64
5.80
4.69
4.51
4.31
5.92
6.59
4.95
5.06
5.50
3.24
8.05
5.23
7.05
7.72
7.34
6.95
7.70
4.97
6.69
3.53
3.84
4.44
5.42
5.74
9.44
7.83
8.28
7.75
5.38
7.84
7.05
6.45
7.12
3.39
7.22
2.74
4.11
5.98
4.81
5.83
5.08
6.23
5.41
5.61
6.11
8.42
6.16
8.19
6.33
5.98
5.98
7.38
4.89
6.02
6.31
6.31
2.81
6.44
4.28
6.27
7.17
6.75
4.61
4.05
5.89
8.11
6.95
3.69
8.75
6.74
6.61
9.28
7.94
7.16
6.97
2.66
3.59
6.02
7.66
4.14
7.02
6.20
5.31
4.24
4.55
7.66
6.75
7.25
6.39
5.47
5.95
6.64
4.61
6.03
4.45
6.66
6.80
5.88
6.47
8.86
2.64
5.38
6.62
5.83
5.97
8.17
5.66
5.83
6.75
6.97
4.41
2.50
7.36
2.84
6.22
5.70
6.45
5.34
2.58
4.52
4.59
6.62
3.03
6.34
4.28
4.53
7.61
6.44
5.80
7.45
6.34
7.67
5.83
6.36
4.70
6.50
8.41
6.16
8.31
6.23
8.67
9.09
14.72
3.25
4.99
7.86
4.17
7.17
4.84
5.31
5.62
5.81
5.39
7.50
9.75
6.02
13.66
7.38
6.38
5.61
7.12
4.19
6.45
5.91
6.89
4.33
6.88
8.12
6.95
7.86
5.19
6.25
5.86
6.33
6.95
6.45
7.17
3.38
8.64
6.17
7.16
4.62
3.93
3.51
4.26
6.34
2.18
8.05
6.47
5.78
6.76
6.23
5.48
5.91
4.67
6.55
5.41
6.09
7.47
5.48
6.45
4.78
6.47
4.81
6.33
8.28
8.97
5.23
6.50
7.56
5.28
4.25
8.66
4.91
3.69
5.00
5.80
5.81
7.20
7.47
6.69
8.98
4.14
5.66
7.97
5.47
7.08
2.83
3.78
5.01
5.34
6.59
7.06
5.42
5.33
5.95
4.20
5.81
7.40
5.95
8.34
4.75
5.28
6.22
5.69
5.62
5.58
6.91
6.56
7.31
5.89
8.14
5.89
6.30
8.19
5.05
4.52
5.47
8.16
6.30
7.28
5.47
5.73
6.02
5.24
4.38
6.34
8.31
7.34
4.19
8.38
4.03
8.09
11.34
7.25
3.72
7.50
5.88
4.28
6.74
6.92
7.36
6.70
6.20
4.80
5.00
5.19
4.17
6.83
2.86
7.97
4.25
7.08
6.45
5.12
4.92
12.03
4.75
4.14
6.52
5.03
8.38
6.34
5.48
4.23
5.61
4.20
5.78
5.88
4.30
6.56
8.12
5.06
6.28
5.00
2.30
8.33
5.53
8.83
5.30
7.39
6.84
7.86
8.30
5.39
6.64
8.36
6.70
5.58
8.11
7.62
6.05
3.56
6.26
3.12
6.48
4.97
7.48
6.36
2.70
7.91
4.69
7.61
4.34
2.81
6.17
3.48
9.31
4.69
7.47
7.73
8.50
5.88
4.69
4.00
6.94
3.78
5.73
8.48
4.30
6.16
6.86
6.91
4.30
4.05
4.27
5.34
5.34
5.34
7.88
3.56
7.02
2.66
3.95
4.34
5.28
7.52
7.75
2.99
6.11
6.50
8.83
5.34
5.08
4.49
8.81
7.26
6.34
7.47
8.69
6.45
6.25
6.55
2.81
5.42
6.17
7.47
2.56
6.17
6.00
7.14
5.91
5.03
7.56
4.17
6.53
2.95
5.62
7.05
7.20
5.05
7.95
7.69
6.09
5.20
4.88
4.17
5.59
7.25
6.95
5.47
5.56
3.75
5.81
6.66
5.83
2.72
3.52
2.25
2.62
1.95
2.58
6.23
7.45
4.44
5.16
6.09
3.70
5.28
6.81
4.12
6.50
5.84
7.00
6.16
5.70
6.12
3.92
6.88
6.02
4.75
4.94
5.66
4.08
4.74
5.84
5.80
7.44
3.58
5.03
6.66
6.92
7.47
4.01
3.50
6.00
7.45
6.38
6.84
2.94
6.94
6.91
4.69
7.02
6.44
5.53
5.67
6.19
6.86
3.97
4.97
7.47
4.39
6.48
4.45
5.11
4.38
2.59
5.44
7.44
6.03
6.59
3.48
5.81
6.97
2.81
3.22
4.97
4.97
6.84
7.80
4.03
3.48
4.59
8.16
6.73
1.48
5.31
4.20
3.70
6.12
6.25
4.12
4.69
6.80
6.84
4.31
6.41
5.83
5.22
6.05
6.11
2.08
3.19
6.73
5.67
4.16
5.74
4.47
2.75
7.12
4.12
6.81
5.61
6.19
5.61
4.20
5.58
5.95
2.86
6.47
6.45
4.34
3.98
7.33
4.22
5.48
4.14
6.59
3.89
3.89
6.70
8.31
3.31
7.03
6.12
6.98
7.28
6.83
5.66
3.41
6.16
3.55
2.92
5.92
8.78
6.67
5.92
7.91
2.38
4.88
5.33
5.09
6.00
7.72
7.03
5.00
2.64
7.16
7.41
6.02
3.45
5.81
6.53
5.14
6.14
4.95
6.83
5.89
6.72
5.67
3.88
6.52
5.76
7.16
7.03
4.73
6.33
4.91
6.41
3.48
7.03
5.20
5.11
7.00
5.22
7.44
8.00
9.05
3.34
0.73
4.42
5.59
3.75
4.56
5.88
4.31
6.84
3.22
4.61
3.88
6.20
4.80
4.49
5.95
4.17
4.52
7.48
1.98
4.22
5.25
8.31
10.76
4.94
7.42
9.45
5.22
4.53
5.98
2.75
1.38
7.88
4.38
4.06
6.36
5.23
1.05
7.59
8.31
4.44
8.27
4.77
5.95
8.75
5.08
8.34
5.64
5.22
6.86
3.44
6.20
9.00
6.47
0.66
4.64
8.81
6.78
6.78
6.22
5.20
6.16
4.75
6.34
6.97
6.02
6.08
7.56
1.22
3.72
5.91
5.94
8.31
7.30
4.09
3.36
4.66
6.94
9.38
9.08
6.11
5.34
8.61
4.47
4.09
5.31
4.89
7.73
4.80
5.03
8.59
3.72
6.52
4.30
7.00
6.22
6.27
4.75
7.45
5.33
5.64
3.42
9.05
7.98
6.02
7.16
7.25
4.92
7.69
3.45
2.81
6.00
1.61
3.70
2.33
5.50
5.77
8.05
2.94
6.19
3.62
5.25
5.52
2.62
6.20
6.00
5.48
6.36
3.64
7.52
4.80
6.23
7.41
6.08
8.70
4.97
7.39
6.80
6.45
3.88
6.36
6.80
4.98
7.23
5.11
5.59
6.19
5.05
3.58
5.52
8.61
7.89
8.80
3.53
6.78
5.27
4.89
5.39
6.72
1.80
6.58
8.09
5.94
5.05
4.44
6.80
6.58
5.59
6.55
6.67
5.03
5.44
4.81
5.67
5.50
2.67
3.00
6.78
5.58
4.55
2.91
6.30
8.25
5.00
6.73
4.70
3.52
6.05
6.42
5.34
5.30
8.48
5.41
4.97
7.67
6.09
7.34
5.95
6.17
6.19
6.94
6.45
6.75
5.53
5.30
6.36
8.31
6.55
8.20
5.24
7.55
8.02
6.06
5.45
7.98
7.88
4.02
3.27
5.75
9.02
4.34
4.12
6.64
4.36
4.78
4.44
4.67
3.55
7.14
4.03
5.05
9.17
6.86
3.45
5.47
6.20
6.86
7.23
7.31
5.02
3.77
2.23
8.97
4.81
6.72
5.36
7.94
6.17
8.42
3.64
4.22
3.72
3.44
4.44
6.64
4.70
7.23
7.39
4.55
5.02
3.47
4.05
6.39
2.81
3.78
5.94
6.48
4.08
6.81
3.94
4.76
7.12
5.17
8.42
6.22
3.34
7.69
4.53
3.92
6.42
5.70
6.08
3.69
4.41
6.47
7.05
4.76
7.98
6.88
6.41
7.16
6.55
6.02
4.25
2.78
6.36
3.86
4.22
3.62
5.78
7.11
4.30
3.02
5.30
6.80
7.05
1.84
8.25
8.00
5.12
3.52
3.41
2.97
5.66
5.02
6.42
7.06
6.77
6.31
2.67
4.58
7.03
3.22
4.78
0.66
6.33
8.38
3.95
7.25
4.09
3.00
3.19
2.89
7.28
3.70
3.67
5.16
4.47
3.86
4.20
6.66
5.72
6.47
4.62
5.31
6.17
6.25
6.00
5.06
8.73
6.12
3.42
4.94
3.95
3.86
5.70
4.66
4.61
5.52
6.70
0.97
4.00
3.17
6.16
5.95
4.53
7.47
5.77
3.76
7.72
5.98
3.30
4.12
4.17
5.92
3.89
3.69
6.61
6.75
6.70
7.42
3.22
3.59
5.62
4.91
6.80
4.36
4.33
6.77
3.53
8.56
2.83
2.23
4.38
8.52
6.34
1.88
7.89
4.91
6.55
2.45
3.61
6.78
7.09
6.14
8.98
5.05
5.75
5.45
4.64
7.88
5.67
5.55
3.86
8.38
5.94
5.16
3.86
6.39
4.75
7.05
4.72
5.91
7.84
4.19
6.05
2.78
6.48
8.02
3.02
7.22
5.69
3.88
8.27
8.08
3.52
7.75
5.44
7.26
5.44
4.39
5.25
3.25
7.69
2.95
8.84
6.80
6.09
7.62
2.97
6.14
5.77
5.98
4.16
3.70
5.17
7.97
3.02
5.00
7.52
3.72
7.00
3.02
3.30
3.75
6.45
6.53
3.66
5.86
5.03
4.91
4.49
6.28
2.45
6.16
5.02
6.36
6.03
3.22
7.09
7.91
6.45
4.83
4.66
4.73
7.23
3.88
5.97
7.89
5.05
8.75
6.83
6.17
6.55
6.28
5.48
6.58
4.59
2.50
5.02
3.05
3.83
5.41
5.17
3.56
5.64
5.58
2.78
8.24
7.42
5.69
4.55
5.77
8.97
5.48
0.62
6.09
4.33
7.36
7.61
6.34
5.44
5.03
6.74
7.88
6.88
4.72
5.25
6.38
5.89
6.48
7.76
6.12
4.25
6.76
6.41
6.69
7.55
5.94
3.05
6.81
4.36
7.26
7.20
6.00
4.64
4.28
2.94
5.00
5.25
6.84
3.42
5.27
8.08
4.17
5.78
8.67
7.12
0.66
6.64
7.75
3.70
3.34
4.49
4.16
6.89
4.22
5.53
6.94
6.59
6.52
5.00
3.31
5.41
5.52
8.25
5.72
4.00
3.34
6.59
5.45
4.03
4.67
2.92
5.33
2.58
3.44
4.49
6.02
6.28
3.45
3.09
5.53
5.12
2.98
1.94
5.64
6.67
3.25
5.48
6.78
6.11
4.64
3.77
6.53
6.16
7.56
7.33
7.28
3.53
4.03
5.09
6.75
5.62
5.84
6.48
2.25
4.69
7.56
3.66
3.03
5.34
7.44
7.84
7.58
6.61
4.53
3.98
6.47
6.92
5.95
7.30
4.83
8.12
7.19
4.17
6.59
4.80
5.70
5.14
5.11
7.73
2.17
4.12
5.36
4.94
4.99
4.67
7.24
4.91
6.26
4.24
5.11
7.88
6.03
5.38
6.02
5.30
3.38
2.98
3.28
6.38
5.98
1.94
6.28
6.27
6.42
0.96
5.33
3.81
4.55
6.12
2.80
7.06
5.20
5.44
3.33
4.67
5.06
5.36
5.80
5.22
3.47
6.81
6.75
6.42
6.91
6.08
5.94
5.70
5.33
6.33
5.52
5.97
5.06
3.95
4.20
4.80
3.23
4.36
5.95
4.75
1.80
6.05
4.50
7.78
3.83
4.95
5.16
6.86
4.31
2.25
6.91
7.91
3.14
6.88
6.09
6.55
4.97
4.97
3.12
6.22
6.73
5.41
4.33
5.89
5.24
7.66
5.17
6.02
2.69
5.48
6.09
7.30
5.56
6.78
4.69
7.12
7.81
6.11
6.05
5.05
7.02
6.02
4.14
7.14
5.36
7.30
4.12
6.78
6.34
4.55
4.92
4.44
4.42
4.44
3.00
6.36
6.47
7.00
6.72
3.66
6.84
3.12
5.16
2.34
5.38
6.28
6.89
4.75
5.28
5.72
6.52
6.59
6.42
4.99
6.19
5.95
2.72
5.05
3.61
4.88
2.61
5.95
4.77
4.24
6.38
7.28
3.98
3.94
4.45
7.86
3.89
4.81
4.67
3.69
5.66
6.62
4.11
4.50
1.00
5.48
4.94
6.62
7.24
5.70
4.41
2.48
6.28
4.59
4.42
1.99
3.12
5.03
6.33
6.45
4.73
6.17
6.86
6.20
4.24
4.25
7.09
7.47
6.19
6.11
4.53
4.34
3.98
6.61
4.98
5.83
6.59
5.53
5.58
6.50
5.80
3.22
6.92
5.03
5.06
5.84
1.20
6.97
7.19
2.84
4.02
5.66
6.03
4.80
5.14
5.64
4.14
4.39
4.42
6.02
4.33
4.62
5.14
3.64
3.62
7.33
5.91
6.59
2.38
7.30
4.89
4.97
5.83
2.91
7.31
2.27
5.77
3.24
5.23
4.44
5.97
5.78
5.80
6.52
3.39
6.39
5.23
4.14
2.45
3.44
5.26
3.91
3.05
2.97
5.94
5.05
3.23
4.88
4.28
1.78
5.36
2.45
5.20
4.50
4.42
3.76
6.08
6.50
4.67
6.03
5.14
2.50
6.80
6.05
4.72
3.97
5.47
3.05
4.75
4.83
7.30
4.98
5.58
5.19
6.41
5.92
7.73
6.50
4.72
5.41
4.97
5.59
5.20
3.41
5.09
4.28
5.55
6.44
4.47
7.27
3.86
3.44
6.86
4.69
4.66
4.58
6.50
2.67
6.67
6.23
2.80
7.33
4.45
5.66
5.81
6.65
5.46
6.47
3.75
1.80
6.80
4.71
4.14
4.88
5.58
4.19
1.02
5.36
6.19
5.81
4.42
7.19
4.44
4.86
4.83
4.28
3.53
3.70
2.97
6.28
4.42
6.17
4.69
2.97
1.27
4.64
5.22
4.14
3.83
5.88
3.67
3.22
3.02
3.06
4.64
3.83
3.83
4.73
4.45
6.44
4.41
7.09
2.78
3.14
3.50
4.41
5.17
7.20
5.48
4.06
6.70
2.75
5.58
5.41
4.95
7.06
3.88
5.45
1.61
4.75
5.91
4.38
3.89
6.05
5.88
5.59
5.86
5.97
5.77
3.55
6.73
5.23
5.83
5.66
6.44
5.22
5.84
0.70
6.59
4.42
5.50
3.72
3.91
7.06
5.66
6.41
3.70
2.97
5.81
4.98
6.52
6.80
7.11
6.00
6.48
6.08
6.70
6.62
5.80
6.45
3.62
5.16
6.17
5.55
5.52
6.17
3.86
5.30
3.75
3.62
4.58
5.36
4.22
6.74
4.74
5.64
6.12
5.70
6.45
7.02
6.05
6.41
1.98
5.97
6.38
4.16
6.61
4.09
3.77
5.19
5.62
4.52
4.78
2.89
1.33
0.67
5.09
4.06
1.55
1.95
3.96
4.20
4.32
6.17
4.78
3.86
4.62
3.19
3.72
5.94
5.06
3.23
0.45
5.55
4.81
2.48
3.48
3.52
6.30
2.80
5.00
5.84
3.78
5.52
6.38
5.58
6.19
5.58
5.36
5.25
6.59
4.14
2.41
5.34
3.56
4.56
5.05
5.34
1.69
4.30
3.23
2.94
4.11
5.28
4.22
4.20
4.28
4.05
3.70
6.17
2.98
7.06
4.62
2.33
4.28
3.89
3.38
5.08
6.61
5.91
3.91
5.34
4.44
5.69
5.67
5.62
4.97
3.50
4.20
6.00
4.72
4.78
3.42
5.58
3.75
5.05
3.98
5.00
2.81
1.80
5.08
5.59
5.30
6.75
4.03
2.86
6.06
4.58
5.19
4.99
5.08
4.89
1.97
4.31
3.98
5.76
3.11
3.55
3.31
6.03
4.89
3.89
3.17
5.88
4.14
3.89
6.06
5.94
6.12
3.61
4.20
3.55
5.45
5.52
5.12
3.86
5.70
5.89
3.95
4.08
6.88
4.44
6.67
4.05
5.72
4.51
7.20
6.14
6.39
4.44
4.56
6.77
5.92
4.50
3.86
6.39
3.11
5.69
6.59
5.26
4.52
5.06
5.94
6.30
1.92
4.30
5.89
6.64
3.23
6.14
3.42
5.66
5.24
2.44
3.25
4.19
6.05
6.50
6.28
5.92
4.08
1.20
4.64
2.41
6.09
2.94
2.72
2.86
2.72
4.80
3.23
2.81
4.09
1.97
1.62
2.24
3.19
2.75
6.53
5.97
4.25
6.25
6.91
5.39
5.92
6.91
3.26
5.00
3.88
5.55
3.75
2.62
2.09
2.09
6.88
3.12
5.48
6.20
4.84
5.81
5.64
1.24
3.12
3.06
3.59
5.80
5.27
3.12
3.39
6.09
2.94
4.44
4.26
2.80
5.22
4.95
5.97
5.38
5.08
5.91
5.64
3.17
5.09
5.11
4.97
6.80
6.06
3.47
1.95
5.22
6.30
4.42
4.97
5.80
4.44
4.12
4.16
1.98
4.74
6.38
4.59
3.62
5.66
6.12
2.33
5.52
4.78
4.95
5.61
4.12
6.25
4.75
4.88
3.84
2.83
4.16
5.48
6.91
3.12
4.09
0.44
4.45
3.48
4.59
4.33
3.50
5.20
2.56
5.05
4.30
4.75
4.02
3.64
7.44
5.72
3.31
4.41
6.44
3.09
4.83
4.33
6.05
3.00
3.20
6.25
6.50
6.42
6.06
3.53
3.83
5.01
3.25
4.25
3.00
3.38
5.74
5.86
2.44
6.38
6.38
4.62
6.66
5.05
4.97
1.08
7.17
4.56
5.70
6.88
4.20
1.28
6.33
4.31
3.69
2.78
4.01
5.80
5.01
5.03
4.52
6.28
6.88
4.78
3.33
3.05
5.67
3.75
4.72
6.12
5.28
6.12
2.66
5.38
4.09
4.75
4.78
3.38
2.11
4.77
5.69
5.30
6.95
4.55
5.81
4.97
5.24
4.69
4.09
4.78
6.12
6.11
1.61
5.86
6.06
4.62
3.83
4.42
4.66
5.36
3.19
5.19
3.02
5.62
3.88
6.98
3.20
6.66
2.73
3.48
5.42
5.00
4.45
2.88
4.33
5.72
6.39
3.39
6.81
3.55
6.17
2.19
5.75
5.70
5.01
4.72
3.31
5.83
1.69
5.70
5.09
4.95
6.25
4.64
6.02
3.14
5.34
6.25
4.92
4.34
4.11
4.50
5.92
5.58
6.47
6.23
5.95
4.97
5.73
4.59
4.06
4.00
4.03
5.08
6.78
5.72
6.09
2.56
5.80
3.55
6.20
4.66
5.14
6.50
6.05
3.70
5.06
4.91
4.61
4.92
5.61
4.28
5.14
6.98
3.62
4.03
5.22
6.12
2.75
4.44
5.70
4.70
2.03
5.61
6.08
4.12
3.69
3.88
3.88
4.92
3.61
6.22
3.28
6.72
5.00
3.55
4.92
3.72
4.78
7.83
3.66
6.84
3.66
5.56
6.88
5.38
0.84
2.92
7.00
3.17
5.84
6.03
3.50
3.23
5.81
4.38
5.69
5.77
6.64
3.86
4.22
4.58
5.56
6.00
3.56
4.61
5.59
3.84
4.97
5.36
4.47
3.30
3.20
5.19
4.64
4.61
4.99
6.00
0.86
4.39
5.84
6.24
7.45
4.61
4.70
4.34
4.39
4.01
6.41
5.06
4.11
3.58
5.27
4.56
7.00
4.86
4.75
3.47
5.50
5.84
6.70
4.55
3.75
6.06
4.88
5.01
5.52
6.41
3.41
3.97
5.22
5.25
5.25
6.73
5.19
3.34
2.97
3.81
6.59
5.08
6.50
3.53
5.34
3.55
4.36
5.23
1.48
4.75
3.33
4.30
4.88
5.84
3.86
6.31
4.66
6.31
4.81
4.91
3.42
2.22
5.78
3.41
4.34
3.09
3.94
2.23
4.88
4.86
3.25
4.61
6.12
5.89
4.03
6.11
5.52
5.20
5.09
2.91
6.11
2.56
5.92
4.72
4.73
5.20
5.69
2.25
3.67
3.50
3.89
4.75
3.22
3.76
3.69
5.34
6.58
2.75
4.12
5.80
6.42
6.89
3.80
1.58
6.03
5.26
4.09
6.88
3.98
4.14
4.81
1.74
5.38
6.39
3.64
4.36
4.28
4.95
4.09
6.28
6.05
5.02
5.22
6.72
3.77
6.19
4.30
5.89
6.53
4.00
4.44
3.34
5.36
4.06
5.09
4.06
3.08
4.24
5.24
5.14
4.58
6.74
4.38
6.48
1.41
6.30
6.17
4.77
5.72
4.97
5.17
3.11
5.92
5.19
3.56
5.09
5.36
3.86
3.66
5.58
3.33
4.86
3.52
4.28
6.27
4.42
6.31
2.66
4.92
4.34
5.38
3.64
6.12
5.74
5.48
5.66
4.72
7.25
2.23
6.81
4.39
5.66
2.39
3.33
3.12
5.11
5.38
6.09
3.66
6.27
2.59
4.92
5.97
6.16
4.47
3.45
5.31
6.56
4.08
5.98
3.86
2.41
3.67
5.47
6.95
3.98
3.61
6.26
4.66
2.88
4.22
5.86
5.98
4.95
0.88
3.92
5.98
2.14
4.84
5.41
2.19
4.89
5.03
5.44
6.36
4.94
5.52
4.75
3.88
4.92
6.59
4.25
5.72
6.72
2.61
5.66
4.38
2.38
5.95
3.38
3.50
4.92
4.89
5.00
4.42
4.36
2.83
3.62
3.27
3.36
4.17
5.70
3.84
4.42
3.69
4.89
4.84
4.09
2.97
4.83
3.38
1.78
2.56
1.25
2.80
5.09
4.75
3.27
6.08
5.33
5.20
3.94
3.26
1.66
6.25
3.78
4.53
6.05
5.89
6.16
3.16
3.97
4.75
4.80
4.45
4.49
6.14
5.12
6.89
3.19
2.22
2.94
2.31
4.16
4.49
4.61
5.39
4.66
3.81
6.00
2.50
5.66
4.16
5.50
5.50
5.33
5.03
2.58
6.45
3.19
3.97
2.83
4.17
6.38
5.59
3.78
3.95
5.33
5.76
3.94
3.69
1.95
3.84
7.00
5.83
5.28
3.50
2.27
2.38
4.12
3.64
5.53
5.80
4.75
4.26
1.95
3.58
4.22
4.52
3.84
4.70
3.73
4.69
5.08
6.25
6.30
4.89
5.88
5.66
3.03
4.98
2.42
1.50
3.95
4.34
3.67
4.74
4.19
4.53
4.59
4.53
2.91
4.81
3.33
4.80
3.89
1.05
4.50
5.59
4.53
6.24
3.28
3.00
4.39
4.27
5.88
3.20
5.69
6.22
6.66
6.05
3.59
5.98
4.42
6.53
5.84
4.14
4.55
5.95
4.92
4.80
5.17
5.12
3.14
1.39
3.09
3.81
5.56
3.77
5.50
6.84
4.16
6.08
3.77
3.64
2.86
6.26
4.34
5.95
5.61
4.09
6.88
4.99
4.75
4.92
4.84
6.48
3.61
6.26
5.52
4.25
4.80
5.61
5.01
5.58
2.45
5.26
5.00
3.92
3.89
5.83
6.30
5.67
5.00
5.23
3.95
2.95
4.28
6.86
6.64
5.14
5.50
3.88
6.33
6.94
5.38
6.41
5.23
4.16
3.67
5.28
4.09
1.77
3.50
2.50
5.97
1.84
4.41
5.25
2.66
4.64
4.81
3.56
2.89
6.08
2.84
1.31
3.19
3.98
6.05
4.69
4.09
4.73
2.06
5.39
2.03
0.80
3.56
4.34
5.78
3.83
5.09
5.30
4.99
3.45
5.83
4.52
5.78
6.73
5.38
5.94
4.33
3.61
5.62
2.70
4.36
3.53
6.30
6.30
4.98
2.69
2.72
3.70
6.61
5.24
5.52
5.98
6.31
5.56
2.61
5.11
4.98
5.14
5.47
3.61
5.97
2.66
4.36
3.64
6.02
5.27
4.50
5.97
5.69
6.47
6.73
3.77
5.01
2.84
4.42
6.31
2.19
6.38
3.73
4.56
6.19
3.91
4.47
5.26
6.44
5.20
5.62
2.17
3.75
6.00
5.39
4.66
3.69
6.02
2.55
2.44
4.42
3.26
4.30
5.30
5.38
6.27
3.28
2.42
4.80
5.44
6.44
3.52
1.11
1.41
5.12
2.64
2.92
3.78
6.56
3.48
2.70
5.09
2.11
5.45
5.44
5.19
5.59
3.50
5.08
4.23
4.26
6.28
5.95
5.80
5.34
5.64
5.78
2.84
4.77
4.38
2.78
5.31
6.66
4.16
3.45
5.28
4.27
4.31
6.61
5.89
6.02
5.44
0.95
5.09
4.55
5.06
5.56
2.08
4.08
3.24
3.84
4.49
6.02
4.89
5.97
6.22
3.81
4.03
4.89
5.22
5.78
6.09
3.02
2.88
5.88
3.03
6.16
5.95
5.36
5.25
6.92
4.58
6.12
6.64
5.36
5.55
4.42
5.88
4.48
5.25
4.53
4.14
6.31
4.64
5.14
4.94
4.84
2.66
2.95
5.41
4.50
5.41
5.75
4.48
7.05
3.94
4.69
4.80
4.86
5.62
5.72
5.64
4.78
4.39
4.89
5.52
5.22
3.66
5.11
5.53
5.44
6.88
4.73
6.83
5.95
4.92
3.30
3.36
3.66
5.45
3.92
5.31
4.50
4.47
3.11
5.59
5.70
6.11
6.50
4.62
4.94
3.33
4.47
5.62
3.83
3.91
4.22
4.72
4.69
4.83
4.77
4.36
4.11
5.83
6.78
4.39
1.77
4.22
4.06
6.34
4.77
6.06
5.50
3.81
3.98
4.39
1.41
5.22
6.66
5.16
4.42
4.73
5.72
6.67
6.41
5.62
5.33
5.98
4.70
6.12
5.14
4.42
3.44
5.62
4.12
7.16
5.17
4.16
4.58
1.23
5.95
6.17
5.05
3.41
5.59
5.76
5.86
6.12
6.58
5.89
6.77
5.88
5.81
6.73
5.25
3.45
6.62
4.88
5.78
4.70
4.09
6.44
6.70
7.67
6.33
4.17
4.86
5.28
3.05
4.14
7.00
6.50
5.98
2.97
4.55
4.30
4.36
2.72
2.78
4.91
5.16
5.52
4.91
4.30
3.16
5.97
1.75
5.16
6.20
1.70
5.20
6.50
5.74
6.50
3.70
3.02
5.44
6.55
5.09
4.70
4.94
5.05
5.59
3.80
5.31
6.73
5.91
5.23
6.09
4.72
3.91
4.24
5.66
6.39
3.69
4.91
5.86
3.30
3.83
5.48
6.95
6.75
5.67
3.94
4.53
4.80
3.33
7.55
3.98
6.48
5.67
5.25
7.56
4.50
5.27
2.70
6.98
7.25
5.97
5.06
6.39
6.26
4.05
3.64
6.91
4.53
4.25
6.41
5.75
3.20
3.69
3.92
2.70
5.55
3.89
3.59
3.02
2.42
3.14
3.40
2.61
3.88
4.83
4.24
7.30
5.09
3.94
5.59
6.33
2.20
1.34
4.95
3.73
2.97
6.58
6.20
6.50
2.67
6.59
5.69
5.92
3.91
6.61
5.42
5.33
8.12
7.70
6.74
5.50
4.97
6.12
5.50
4.69
3.56
5.48
5.86
5.05
6.42
4.23
4.86
5.14
4.75
6.72
4.38
6.25
7.30
5.53
4.55
4.23
2.70
4.05
4.45
3.70
5.88
5.34
6.25
5.25
6.64
4.66
7.48
7.44
4.49
3.58
4.19
5.56
6.17
4.05
7.70
5.17
3.72
6.03
4.17
7.44
3.17
6.98
6.44
6.69
3.91
2.94
8.25
6.36
7.94
8.23
6.84
6.03
3.76
5.31
3.42
7.30
4.27
7.09
5.45
2.64
5.08
5.77
6.36
7.38
6.56
5.25
3.91
6.26
5.08
3.28
3.52
6.26
5.03
5.30
6.17
5.42
5.44
6.12
5.23
4.78
5.73
4.26
4.73
6.92
3.75
6.12
5.48
5.12
3.45
4.92
4.70
4.00
4.77
6.25
4.81
3.45
1.89
4.64
4.12
3.89
5.56
3.86
2.69
5.92
3.86
4.56
6.94
6.14
3.94
5.74
6.02
5.67
5.09
6.28
7.02
3.36
6.44
3.92
7.22
3.36
4.36
1.63
6.84
4.06
6.11
5.67
5.41
6.44
7.03
3.08
4.14
5.05
6.25
3.69
5.45
6.52
5.44
4.31
6.27
4.44
3.92
5.78
4.03
2.03
5.89
4.70
5.31
5.22
5.80
6.24
5.59
5.94
6.19
4.31
7.44
3.00
6.83
5.97
5.44
4.06
4.73
4.30
5.30
6.62
1.45
4.50
3.86
6.69
5.23
5.70
4.89
3.52
5.58
2.80
4.23
5.47
4.47
3.50
4.28
2.58
1.67
4.08
3.17
5.67
6.61
5.88
6.12
6.83
6.75
4.77
5.00
3.41
4.70
7.11
3.72
2.44
5.98
5.55
4.08
5.39
0.44
4.88
4.74
6.80
5.25
3.61
3.80
5.44
5.91
5.84
2.53
7.64
4.23
2.92
3.48
6.27
3.62
4.97
4.86
4.00
2.70
4.75
4.05
5.59
5.33
4.59
4.61
4.41
2.30
3.72
3.16
1.97
2.58
5.52
3.48
3.98
4.31
5.16
4.08
3.74
5.02
3.52
5.19
2.52
3.28
2.69
3.20
5.03
6.41
4.62
4.91
4.03
2.25
4.09
2.55
5.86
5.45
5.95
4.42
2.91
4.89
5.52
3.19
4.53
2.80
5.25
5.66
4.30
4.88
5.66
3.17
3.06
4.34
6.69
4.86
4.12
2.56
5.09
4.30
3.66
4.14
4.58
3.98
4.39
6.56
4.84
5.19
4.98
3.94
2.86
5.12
3.50
5.17
5.98
5.44
5.56
5.66
5.28
5.39
6.09
3.05
5.08
5.67
5.25
4.70
3.09
5.05
3.98
6.02
4.88
3.83
4.52
5.55
5.34
5.47
4.33
3.62
4.64
6.11
3.52
5.83
3.94
3.91
3.38
5.92
6.89
4.11
4.42
4.56
4.72
3.39
5.58
3.97
4.00
3.95
5.16
3.50
5.00
5.31
5.78
4.66
3.36
4.61
5.14
5.50
5.48
3.84
3.73
3.91
5.34
5.42
6.16
2.77
3.11
4.31
4.24
3.36
5.48
4.52
4.47
4.27
5.23
5.36
3.30
5.09
5.62
5.39
5.75
6.91
6.59
4.67
3.44
4.38
6.41
4.36
5.75
3.31
6.16
4.91
5.16
5.89
4.34
5.75
4.27
4.80
3.72
4.50
3.17
4.78
6.06
3.58
4.81
3.52
5.95
5.67
5.20
5.62
3.74
3.88
4.27
4.19
4.94
4.33
3.73
4.20
5.88
3.42
2.02
4.62
3.91
3.59
5.22
4.77
4.45
5.08
3.97
4.64
4.53
6.72
0.97
4.98
4.31
6.42
4.28
2.47
4.80
3.08
5.62
4.02
5.76
4.53
6.53
5.16
6.47
6.67
4.03
6.70
3.08
4.88
5.76
2.98
3.88
5.09
3.38
3.36
2.95
1.80
5.88
4.03
4.89
2.30
5.56
7.25
5.44
3.78
2.62
6.17
2.20
3.64
6.31
3.88
4.44
5.64
5.78
3.16
3.89
3.80
6.03
4.33
5.80
4.44
5.08
4.44
3.92
3.88
6.20
4.38
4.03
4.48
3.17
3.81
2.84
6.45
4.53
4.94
4.12
3.39
3.08
5.45
4.84
4.08
6.12
2.80
4.56
2.28
3.42
3.64
3.28
4.92
5.59
3.45
1.98
5.34
7.38
3.73
6.47
4.88
5.80
4.50
4.75
3.73
5.72
5.89
5.88
5.01
4.92
5.08
4.06
3.28
2.81
2.62
3.03
5.25
5.53
4.66
3.95
5.24
5.31
7.08
3.20
2.88
4.08
3.11
6.47
5.72
4.27
3.83
3.00
6.41
3.58
4.77
5.67
6.31
5.12
4.53
4.23
4.91
6.19
3.74
2.24
4.19
5.25
2.77
2.62
4.50
4.69
6.24
6.16
5.08
6.02
6.19
5.75
4.09
6.27
6.20
4.33
0.70
4.51
5.23
5.27
5.48
3.56
5.86
3.28
3.67
3.11
2.30
2.88
3.23
4.30
4.92
4.97
6.67
4.61
4.64
3.55
3.25
4.30
4.89
6.70
5.28
6.22
2.05
5.84
3.80
4.78
5.34
4.34
5.20
4.00
4.74
3.11
4.77
2.86
6.31
5.12
4.01
6.42
4.31
4.31
6.42
4.09
4.25
4.81
7.05
3.23
4.17
4.49
4.17
7.02
2.86
5.17
3.89
5.78
3.61
4.91
2.48
5.81
6.16
5.69
5.81
3.42
2.91
5.05
5.48
3.47
4.28
7.20
4.20
6.14
3.06
5.38
3.58
5.16
4.05
4.19
3.22
4.70
6.64
5.94
5.27
4.31
2.38
6.59
6.53
3.09
4.61
3.92
4.47
5.45
4.28
3.25
4.38
5.20
5.89
4.69
2.92
2.27
4.22
5.52
6.31
2.80
4.08
4.98
3.98
3.89
6.30
7.53
2.03
5.74
5.06
6.52
5.25
5.19
7.61
3.64
3.73
4.03
4.19
6.31
4.75
5.28
3.56
2.78
6.45
4.23
3.97
7.86
5.26
3.42
5.53
5.03
3.33
3.64
4.92
4.58
2.69
6.14
2.61
2.95
6.52
6.30
4.80
2.34
5.84
6.89
2.20
5.94
6.00
2.38
6.78
2.58
4.08
5.67
5.83
6.06
4.77
4.97
4.33
5.61
2.30
5.39
5.58
4.16
4.47
5.31
4.88
6.33
6.59
4.22
2.92
2.86
6.03
4.05
6.80
3.20
3.09
3.09
5.09
4.34
5.41
3.59
3.03
7.33
5.72
3.80
3.25
6.34
4.36
3.72
5.83
2.67
4.01
2.91
6.33
3.06
0.72
5.02
4.34
6.62
4.64
5.83
4.27
3.03
6.08
3.09
3.61
3.69
3.78
3.95
5.70
6.98
4.39
1.84
3.16
4.70
3.27
4.38
2.94
5.09
4.16
5.53
3.64
4.08
4.28
3.94
5.52
2.11
4.51
4.84
5.33
3.47
3.86
4.34
5.01
3.17
4.41
5.44
6.28
3.73
3.81
5.06
6.56
4.94
5.48
4.02
2.84
5.78
3.41
5.09
5.06
5.52
5.34
6.42
2.97
3.86
2.61
2.92
5.16
4.27
5.14
4.00
3.86
3.05
4.41
4.66
3.67
3.33
3.70
4.24
3.92
6.11
2.28
2.88
3.84
4.00
3.83
6.66
4.89
6.38
6.64
7.41
1.97
2.70
5.89
4.30
3.98
5.12
5.33
4.80
6.73
3.91
6.02
4.12
6.06
5.20
3.25
5.70
3.92
5.31
1.36
2.77
4.11
4.03
2.92
6.72
3.70
3.02
5.84
7.00
5.20
3.56
5.41
5.95
6.31
2.30
4.95
5.31
5.70
6.39
3.22
5.31
3.36
4.53
3.30
3.52
5.95
3.28
5.06
4.30
3.48
4.06
3.75
3.91
6.69
3.27
4.05
6.19
5.64
4.76
5.39
4.38
3.08
3.22
7.12
7.09
4.19
5.81
5.16
4.74
4.20
4.83
4.94
2.56
2.59
3.56
4.67
6.72
3.89
2.89
5.14
5.39
5.74
3.64
4.66
2.41
6.48
5.84
4.12
4.00
3.61
4.25
4.92
2.62
3.59
4.31
4.91
5.48
3.20
5.67
3.50
3.25
4.26
4.39
4.33
6.72
2.66
5.97
4.25
4.62
4.24
4.53
3.80
4.03
4.48
4.78
6.75
3.80
3.19
1.28
3.86
3.58
3.11
2.36
4.41
7.27
3.80
2.59
2.47
3.58
4.94
4.88
3.17
4.95
1.22
4.92
5.30
4.83
5.22
6.08
3.64
3.45
4.64
3.88
3.97
6.24
5.48
5.92
2.94
3.86
3.94
3.28
3.39
3.24
2.70
5.34
4.28
3.39
5.86
1.97
5.22
5.16
4.36
3.48
3.98
6.70
4.34
3.92
4.34
5.59
5.75
4.80
4.25
4.28
2.92
4.47
3.12
2.61
4.42
4.08
4.08
5.92
3.83
3.45
3.31
5.76
2.44
5.61
4.41
5.39
5.75
6.48
5.12
5.05
4.27
6.24
3.34
3.56
5.86
4.62
3.98
5.56
4.92
2.80
6.28
4.16
5.03
5.70
3.89
5.14
4.69
2.41
5.30
2.75
3.50
4.23
5.05
3.61
4.39
5.39
4.42
5.53
3.95
4.06
2.14
5.17
5.64
4.56
4.45
3.97
2.89
6.44
4.72
4.34
5.30
5.55
3.31
5.69
3.92
3.80
4.78
3.67
4.61
5.72
5.22
3.64
3.86
4.28
4.39
5.58
4.08
5.55
4.70
3.41
3.67
3.17
4.38
6.00
4.58
4.36
4.50
3.14
4.24
5.75
3.59
1.95
5.52
3.69
6.67
3.34
4.33
4.70
4.70
4.59
5.70
1.81
2.81
5.45
6.28
5.06
4.64
2.59
4.89
4.09
6.34
5.24
3.00
4.51
2.66
4.70
3.31
4.45
6.94
5.06
4.76
4.08
5.12
4.83
4.53
3.58
5.12
4.61
3.84
3.95
6.47
4.05
7.11
4.80
5.12
2.97
3.81
5.92
6.64
5.94
4.59
4.73
2.78
2.67
5.67
4.45
3.53
6.48
5.39
6.47
4.00
4.53
3.98
4.95
5.67
4.64
2.69
6.27
2.89
1.55
4.31
4.86
4.03
5.14
4.34
0.64
3.53
4.77
5.94
6.73
3.61
4.45
4.83
7.06
2.62
4.70
5.12
6.84
4.67
2.95
3.23
4.30
5.12
3.58
4.20
6.22
3.77
4.25
4.56
5.52
2.36
3.64
7.16
5.80
5.16
4.23
3.23
3.58
4.23
5.97
5.25
4.94
2.00
3.09
6.23
4.27
3.98
7.26
6.20
3.89
2.23
2.06
4.62
5.78
4.98
3.97
4.53
4.08
3.50
3.78
5.91
4.95
4.55
7.20
4.39
4.00
4.47
3.41
3.81
1.83
2.72
3.62
2.89
4.50
4.28
5.30
4.97
4.69
5.19
4.50
2.80
4.66
2.95
3.03
2.33
3.94
2.39
3.30
4.41
6.09
5.36
3.33
1.45
4.05
3.83
4.95
3.53
5.70
5.61
6.55
3.19
4.11
3.66
5.73
3.88
4.75
4.81
3.17
3.94
3.80
2.92
3.36
5.00
5.16
5.72
3.72
2.66
4.48
4.78
5.09
5.33
4.17
5.70
2.81
6.84
4.22
4.92
4.28
5.41
4.30
3.88
4.98
4.61
4.55
2.03
3.02
6.12
5.00
2.34
5.41
4.06
6.81
5.26
4.53
3.94
5.27
4.14
4.42
5.12
3.47
5.47
5.28
6.20
1.44
4.53
2.69
4.94
2.03
6.41
6.20
5.34
4.17
4.72
3.59
5.74
4.39
4.94
6.67
4.00
3.28
4.81
6.88
4.86
5.24
4.56
4.78
6.08
3.95
5.42
3.80
5.61
7.66
2.89
4.67
4.70
2.30
3.67
3.09
6.20
5.03
3.78
3.92
5.47
5.78
4.53
5.33
5.25
3.86
4.11
7.45
4.50
5.17
3.73
4.00
4.75
5.66
2.84
5.98
5.81
5.83
3.59
4.08
2.94
5.38
4.83
2.03
3.16
3.94
3.59
4.53
3.38
4.75
4.59
3.22
3.89
4.53
5.41
4.05
5.33
3.73
4.91
5.14
5.22
4.73
4.30
1.91
6.31
3.94
4.23
4.92
2.66
2.94
3.95
3.66
2.80
5.88
4.25
5.94
5.84
5.34
4.41
3.23
4.70
5.42
3.05
2.33
6.81
2.62
3.27
2.27
3.22
2.95
2.28
2.12
1.70
4.05
3.48
3.12
4.45
2.28
1.45
3.00
5.02
4.17
1.89
4.20
4.33
3.83
4.98
5.06
4.69
3.34
4.76
3.72
1.50
4.80
5.50
3.94
4.19
2.19
3.70
3.91
2.52
3.12
3.88
3.02
3.05
4.36
2.81
5.48
3.02
2.12
3.64
5.31
6.88
3.61
5.17
4.22
2.78
3.06
2.70
4.59
3.81
3.45
2.17
4.09
5.56
3.09
5.24
3.56
5.33
4.09
2.84
1.09
5.42
3.81
4.02
3.11
2.75
4.31
3.53
2.67
4.22
5.59
4.20
3.22
5.50
4.12
4.91
3.16
4.22
4.20
3.12
7.02
4.12
6.34
2.42
5.58
4.48
3.92
3.58
3.25
3.12
4.39
4.84
5.03
4.20
3.14
2.61
3.92
1.91
3.84
1.83
2.20
3.44
4.26
3.77
4.81
2.80
2.58
5.81
4.44
2.74
3.83
3.84
6.12
5.09
4.80
4.27
5.89
4.59
5.72
3.77
4.59
3.59
4.78
4.30
4.33
3.19
5.03
4.19
3.27
5.76
4.36
6.48
3.50
6.38
1.56
3.92
5.28
3.58
4.41
3.30
4.84
7.02
6.02
5.59
4.77
2.98
4.78
2.34
3.16
5.61
4.50
4.89
5.03
5.25
5.44
5.89
5.19
4.08
2.72
4.62
2.95
3.61
4.45
2.80
3.16
4.53
3.94
4.64
3.48
3.74
2.97
3.72
6.78
4.19
4.47
4.73
5.66
6.19
3.67
3.92
2.00
5.14
4.22
3.69
6.00
4.16
3.84
3.73
4.83
5.56
4.22
2.80
4.41
1.78
4.08
4.45
4.25
4.89
2.84
5.94
3.92
4.05
3.33
3.12
5.14
2.34
3.06
3.81
4.19
4.14
4.24
3.19
4.25
4.70
5.00
2.34
5.70
5.69
4.23
3.47
3.88
3.17
3.52
4.67
3.31
2.69
4.27
4.92
3.39
3.41
2.83
3.86
4.38
4.03
4.69
6.38
6.62
3.91
4.00
5.61
3.31
5.94
4.89
2.44
3.72
4.66
2.62
3.59
5.81
4.70
4.30
3.84
3.47
4.98
5.47
3.00
4.52
4.73
4.02
3.64
5.36
5.47
4.47
3.88
2.08
5.84
6.84
4.67
3.91
4.30
6.30
3.58
6.39
2.70
4.17
5.31
3.89
4.95
3.47
2.75
6.06
3.52
4.86
3.31
2.67
3.23
4.30
5.12
3.26
2.97
6.30
3.86
6.78
3.45
5.48
3.61
3.81
4.92
4.47
2.70
1.62
4.72
4.98
5.01
4.53
2.24
3.36
5.25
2.83
3.19
3.78
4.12
4.12
3.97
2.00
3.27
4.48
3.28
3.83
6.50
5.16
3.94
3.47
2.84
3.34
2.28
2.95
4.75
2.42
5.52
3.12
3.64
3.75
5.03
3.73
4.36
3.17
4.42
5.52
4.67
3.72
3.83
3.98
5.52
3.78
3.67
3.84
2.84
4.38
4.05
4.02
3.69
3.76
4.41
3.05
2.67
7.06
4.99
3.67
4.19
1.62
5.17
4.03
4.50
3.58
2.76
4.45
3.92
2.16
6.33
1.69
4.80
4.42
5.83
5.28
4.64
6.20
4.22
4.00
3.92
3.14
3.92
3.91
4.23
4.16
3.55
0.83
6.75
5.47
3.52
4.05
6.22
4.58
5.06
4.92
1.92
3.72
4.45
5.78
4.30
4.16
5.64
4.03
3.50
1.98
3.33
4.05
4.03
3.38
3.45
5.94
4.66
2.89
5.03
3.52
5.58
5.78
2.97
5.01
3.34
6.56
4.52
5.50
2.42
4.28
5.14
3.70
4.50
2.98
4.36
4.42
2.80
3.59
5.02
3.67
3.95
3.45
5.33
5.48
0.94
2.66
2.44
4.25
2.81
3.42
4.91
5.14
6.05
4.19
4.83
4.62
3.61
2.45
3.69
4.26
2.64
3.58
3.20
3.08
4.84
4.88
2.77
2.83
4.28
2.91
4.39
3.62
3.16
3.78
2.91
5.20
6.17
5.27
1.70
3.33
2.98
3.44
4.06
4.03
4.67
5.91
2.38
6.34
2.91
2.12
4.19
3.42
4.55
2.52
4.33
2.30
2.38
2.74
6.47
2.25
3.55
2.45
0.78
3.67
5.55
5.83
4.42
6.50
3.45
4.00
4.52
4.02
3.34
6.28
4.23
4.42
3.91
4.67
5.39
5.36
6.69
5.86
3.75
4.91
3.24
5.16
4.94
6.27
4.00
2.50
2.61
5.52
6.41
2.88
4.98
3.59
2.66
3.84
5.66
4.75
4.47
6.11
2.41
5.12
5.78
3.09
2.92
5.75
4.84
3.19
5.34
3.16
4.48
4.28
5.45
2.95
1.12
4.05
5.12
6.11
5.88
6.00
5.28
4.30
4.64
3.45
2.38
5.39
2.47
4.61
4.66
5.03
5.89
4.45
4.84
3.73
5.64
4.75
4.36
3.41
6.39
4.66
4.09
3.77
2.26
5.20
5.59
2.95
5.95
6.64
3.88
1.78
3.33
2.61
3.12
2.34
1.48
2.03
2.02
1.97
1.84
4.25
6.39
5.25
3.78
3.42
4.03
5.61
5.50
2.08
2.17
4.94
2.25
2.53
7.12
4.22
3.70
4.98
5.22
5.86
4.28
3.55
4.80
3.38
4.55
4.72
2.91
7.48
5.19
1.50
4.88
3.72
3.97
5.56
4.31
2.98
5.03
4.05
3.80
3.75
4.66
4.36
4.50
6.33
4.89
3.70
3.55
3.83
4.44
4.86
2.58
3.20
4.53
1.33
3.24
3.25
4.06
5.80
3.25
6.02
5.11
4.70
3.22
4.64
3.36
3.91
3.12
4.55
3.11
3.05
2.62
4.03
6.22
2.74
4.52
3.89
1.97
5.56
3.64
3.16
4.28
3.19
3.66
4.78
7.11
2.94
3.72
4.38
3.86
4.50
5.09
3.16
2.84
4.24
5.45
4.33
4.45
2.61
0.67
1.22
1.23
2.34
3.08
3.12
4.94
4.55
3.67
3.42
4.88
2.47
4.66
4.06
4.28
2.31
6.98
3.41
4.38
3.19
3.69
4.25
5.24
3.50
5.19
6.39
6.03
3.86
4.03
2.58
3.28
5.12
3.08
3.75
2.30
4.45
4.19
4.91
4.80
2.61
3.92
6.09
3.70
4.31
2.97
5.08
4.80
3.44
3.91
3.44
5.66
5.56
2.61
5.53
3.61
2.38
4.72
3.77
3.50
2.72
5.01
5.73
5.26
4.11
3.45
3.19
2.09
5.97
3.38
5.95
2.78
3.30
3.19
5.86
3.84
5.95
5.74
4.81
5.11
3.38
3.70
5.78
2.89
1.94
3.70
4.81
4.97
4.00
3.78
5.97
3.62
3.08
3.81
5.00
4.11
3.62
2.86
2.61
3.80
5.50
3.78
3.47
2.59
4.06
4.28
5.95
4.58
5.00
3.81
4.06
2.80
4.03
2.44
3.08
5.75
2.83
4.89
2.34
5.08
3.89
3.45
3.55
4.14
4.14
4.14
1.11
3.58
2.95
3.84
4.03
3.02
5.58
4.11
4.48
6.42
3.75
2.42
4.44
2.69
3.59
2.98
5.22
4.47
5.47
4.94
4.26
5.66
4.94
6.17
4.31
6.11
4.47
4.08
3.78
3.42
2.56
5.08
4.30
3.45
4.24
5.28
3.94
3.03
4.49
2.11
5.31
1.74
4.91
4.53
2.98
5.31
5.00
4.17
4.64
4.12
5.42
3.55
5.38
5.73
3.80
4.92
5.89
3.59
4.25
3.91
3.66
7.05
3.95
4.67
4.91
5.75
4.08
3.89
4.03
4.89
4.80
2.33
4.94
3.27
4.62
2.76
3.42
5.50
2.72
5.00
2.17
3.88
4.20
1.89
4.12
4.84
0.59
3.50
4.44
3.19
3.55
4.58
3.06
5.25
1.45
3.44
7.20
4.34
5.24
4.83
4.08
5.22
5.12
6.41
4.50
4.16
2.38
6.25
3.66
2.86
3.28
1.20
4.28
2.75
4.88
1.91
5.33
3.36
5.39
4.34
3.81
5.97
3.55
2.89
4.16
3.19
5.19
3.56
6.38
2.64
2.59
4.55
3.88
2.72
1.39
4.75
5.69
3.08
3.17
3.14
4.05
3.70
4.94
3.83
4.27
6.03
4.23
4.72
6.45
3.30
5.47
4.39
4.56
2.53
4.52
3.78
6.80
3.41
6.86
3.61
6.22
5.24
5.66
3.59
4.97
7.44
2.41
2.98
4.39
2.92
3.70
7.28
4.81
2.75
2.88
3.02
4.44
5.38
5.08
6.22
4.30
4.20
7.44
4.25
3.24
4.36
3.33
4.50
4.88
5.62
3.53
3.76
4.48
4.30
3.74
5.20
4.92
2.62
5.89
3.11
4.77
2.16
3.34
3.06
5.97
4.47
5.08
5.30
4.12
3.92
4.84
2.60
4.01
5.21
6.08
4.82
4.38
4.66
1.95
5.80
4.49
3.70
5.62
1.28
4.73
3.98
4.88
6.52
4.15
3.74
4.90
4.99
4.15
4.74
3.96
3.96
3.15
3.78
3.71
3.07
5.30
2.42
4.24
4.90
3.17
6.38
2.39
4.93
4.74
3.95
2.96
3.65
4.21
5.52
4.76
0.98
3.74
3.59
6.57
4.74
4.53
2.81
4.71
3.54
3.73
3.83
3.78
2.93
4.56
5.43
4.84
4.30
4.39
4.41
4.30
3.09
2.53
4.28
5.60
3.75
3.30
4.46
3.56
3.96
4.16
3.27
3.97
5.77
4.53
3.38
2.90
6.40
3.84
4.13
4.01
4.93
2.67
3.83
3.95
2.48
4.88
5.96
4.98
6.07
4.90
2.29
6.05
3.59
3.03
3.56
5.24
6.59
3.14
4.50
4.67
5.25
5.48
4.68
3.67
4.38
3.52
6.87
3.58
3.45
6.48
3.84
2.62
2.15
5.29
2.96
6.52
4.53
6.12
4.18
3.48
5.93
4.39
2.50
2.89
4.88
3.22
3.36
3.44
2.79
4.18
4.48
2.39
4.43
1.92
7.77
4.07
4.80
4.99
3.84
3.71
3.96
3.17
2.12
4.04
2.76
3.20
4.63
3.01
2.82
5.63
3.48
4.87
3.90
4.79
5.80
6.21
3.82
2.34
2.39
3.79
6.12
2.76
4.42
3.81
2.86
2.87
5.99
5.04
3.92
3.96
4.34
3.50
4.71
4.29
3.49
4.71
4.03
3.54
4.48
5.52
3.57
2.39
3.90
4.98
2.81
2.40
2.50
2.25
4.09
1.68
5.72
4.31
3.50
2.59
3.81
2.89
4.84
2.45
3.59
6.68
3.56
5.51
6.16
4.74
3.88
3.60
3.87
2.62
5.15
3.84
4.46
3.15
5.01
4.87
5.54
3.01
2.64
3.62
3.56
3.29
5.51
2.22
3.28
4.23
5.35
5.40
4.43
4.98
2.20
2.86
3.81
5.38
4.45
3.46
4.29
3.48
5.83
3.82
2.92
4.68
4.32
2.84
2.39
2.67
2.43
4.46
3.71
3.62
3.81
4.96
5.68
3.99
3.35
2.67
3.17
3.45
5.10
5.06
2.40
4.85
4.24
4.90
3.96
4.46
4.15
5.83
3.21
4.32
4.68
3.23
2.50
3.71
2.86
4.45
1.47
3.15
3.31
4.29
4.35
4.32
3.71
4.99
5.71
5.16
3.03
1.17
4.68
4.59
3.81
4.52
4.32
2.32
3.52
3.84
5.04
4.93
3.28
2.74
4.21
2.36
5.41
4.62
4.03
3.43
4.09
5.87
3.14
3.31
4.24
3.79
6.94
2.11
4.52
4.29
1.61
2.50
2.57
4.54
3.17
1.34
4.52
3.62
2.68
3.43
5.69
2.90
4.06
2.60
2.73
2.93
3.26
5.79
3.26
3.98
2.40
5.99
4.23
4.32
0.95
3.24
3.76
5.07
1.58
2.43
3.04
5.41
3.00
3.34
5.55
2.81
3.84
4.15
2.53
4.20
4.09
2.67
3.98
2.11
6.71
2.93
4.70
3.15
4.54
3.68
4.32
3.37
4.99
2.86
4.12
2.96
5.12
3.88
4.85
4.51
3.78
3.59
2.64
3.68
3.23
4.04
3.62
5.07
5.04
5.46
4.82
3.23
4.82
2.93
5.35
3.96
2.46
2.62
4.32
2.64
5.01
4.74
4.34
7.78
3.54
3.35
4.24
3.37
4.90
4.82
3.26
4.57
3.92
4.01
3.56
3.51
4.68
2.96
3.07
3.20
3.62
3.56
1.78
3.23
4.59
5.46
3.79
2.96
2.68
3.10
2.20
4.31
3.81
5.02
3.34
1.90
4.24
4.79
4.20
2.31
3.64
4.54
1.00
4.54
4.96
5.44
3.17
5.52
2.82
3.56
4.85
3.79
3.20
2.89
4.65
4.52
3.45
3.37
4.26
5.12
3.34
2.79
3.38
3.70
3.78
4.43
3.20
4.66
5.69
4.56
3.70
3.53
4.70
2.46
3.90
3.06
2.79
3.82
4.96
2.68
3.29
2.74
2.65
3.03
3.54
3.60
3.56
4.32
3.71
4.46
5.43
3.50
3.79
2.37
2.93
3.46
5.15
3.56
5.18
4.71
2.86
6.83
4.96
5.93
5.52
4.84
4.34
5.72
4.10
5.82
3.01
5.54
5.44
5.07
5.08
5.07
3.43
3.12
4.49
4.30
3.26
3.70
2.86
3.35
5.35
4.42
3.48
4.35
4.74
3.67
3.03
2.89
4.16
3.24
4.24
4.87
2.85
3.40
3.14
3.06
4.18
4.91
3.85
3.17
4.76
4.09
4.54
1.64
3.20
2.84
5.58
1.62
2.16
4.24
3.14
5.14
5.39
4.30
3.94
5.23
3.35
5.04
4.35
4.39
6.65
4.81
2.62
3.66
3.47
4.62
4.40
5.69
1.79
3.58
3.54
3.56
4.42
2.50
3.46
4.46
3.99
3.00
4.45
4.49
5.77
4.73
4.21
5.01
4.59
3.87
3.71
3.21
4.18
4.68
4.66
5.96
2.11
2.64
3.40
3.76
3.29
6.47
4.49
3.43
4.07
5.66
4.01
2.51
5.60
4.49
3.71
2.50
4.84
6.96
3.31
4.09
4.13
4.09
3.43
3.63
4.29
4.51
3.74
5.80
3.40
3.62
3.20
5.37
3.50
2.75
2.82
4.37
4.16
3.32
3.18
4.27
5.12
3.82
2.46
2.95
3.84
4.31
5.29
3.15
3.98
4.12
3.48
5.96
5.24
2.26
6.05
4.27
5.73
5.09
5.21
3.21
5.71
3.26
3.09
6.44
5.49
3.59
4.65
3.26
3.03
4.71
3.57
4.94
3.81
3.98
5.13
4.77
2.62
4.02
5.07
5.37
4.77
5.41
5.76
2.00
4.84
6.52
4.04
4.11
4.95
4.22
4.02
3.75
2.82
3.86
2.91
2.76
3.34
3.87
4.97
3.68
3.50
3.09
4.22
4.40
2.90
3.28
4.38
2.72
4.50
2.42
4.10
5.70
1.94
2.80
2.93
3.13
4.89
2.78
4.60
3.57
2.58
3.36
2.68
2.65
2.60
3.80
2.56
3.06
3.48
3.21
3.24
4.94
3.51
3.24
3.20
5.01
5.12
4.59
3.37
3.32
3.33
3.97
3.68
3.16
5.43
3.24
3.84
2.46
2.48
4.08
4.61
6.55
2.44
5.15
3.17
2.02
3.64
6.14
4.51
4.78
3.20
2.24
4.82
2.28
5.20
2.96
1.84
4.92
3.48
3.22
4.06
3.72
4.54
4.76
3.35
3.16
2.93
2.22
5.09
4.03
6.71
2.94
3.98
3.25
4.83
2.77
4.15
3.41
5.13
5.54
3.53
4.71
3.23
2.97
4.50
4.96
3.28
5.73
4.06
3.58
5.18
4.12
5.12
3.84
3.16
4.31
4.57
4.18
4.70
5.11
4.14
2.67
3.16
3.57
3.79
4.00
4.09
4.27
6.28
3.60
2.83
4.18
3.28
5.55
6.02
2.80
3.84
3.58
5.98
3.52
4.76
6.26
5.05
4.00
1.97
5.50
4.68
4.58
6.29
5.42
3.25
2.83
5.47
5.81
4.52
3.22
2.88
4.28
4.89
3.21
5.46
4.78
3.17
4.46
3.90
4.32
2.86
5.50
3.31
4.15
3.51
4.68
1.09
3.00
5.24
4.67
4.18
4.11
2.64
4.76
1.30
4.62
3.91
3.37
4.43
3.60
4.20
4.42
4.08
5.18
3.58
3.21
3.64
0.87
0.39
1.31
3.92
3.43
3.48
3.59
4.26
3.74
3.76
3.88
4.57
4.31
6.02
1.90
3.81
4.27
2.98
2.90
7.10
3.79
2.65
3.15
4.10
4.96
2.64
3.15
4.15
4.09
5.29
3.71
4.98
3.96
4.59
3.84
3.56
3.31
6.15
4.51
5.24
6.26
3.70
2.42
1.95
3.59
3.78
6.18
4.99
3.96
2.93
4.56
2.85
3.51
2.45
2.51
5.34
5.57
4.74
3.74
4.27
3.64
5.24
4.98
5.18
4.60
3.62
2.76
5.77
2.46
4.01
5.68
4.03
3.70
3.88
3.38
2.71
5.37
4.12
4.68
5.58
2.78
3.54
5.27
4.10
6.30
4.18
4.91
3.12
3.95
4.49
6.15
5.46
3.96
4.45
3.65
3.12
4.59
4.85
5.72
4.06
4.65
5.65
5.66
3.79
3.98
3.57
5.63
5.02
3.04
5.08
3.32
6.12
3.93
4.85
3.73
2.43
4.68
4.07
3.98
3.84
3.56
2.86
3.99
4.21
3.56
5.24
4.34
3.74
4.90
5.55
3.71
2.40
3.93
3.10
3.48
4.32
4.75
4.65
5.35
4.04
3.82
3.15
4.49
3.68
4.31
2.14
2.93
4.38
3.24
2.90
6.60
4.99
3.42
5.63
3.10
3.65
3.76
3.90
3.96
3.54
4.12
3.85
3.98
3.71
3.00
3.57
4.68
5.27
4.68
3.51
2.43
4.73
3.53
3.51
4.07
3.17
5.15
4.31
4.09
3.90
4.65
4.66
4.30
3.54
3.32
4.13
3.14
3.07
3.57
6.32
4.03
2.50
3.78
4.20
5.96
4.80
3.18
3.98
3.62
4.24
2.15
2.95
2.78
3.81
2.79
3.37
3.51
2.60
3.12
5.07
3.37
3.00
2.46
4.70
2.22
5.29
3.45
2.85
3.28
2.18
3.17
3.51
3.37
4.74
4.07
4.21
4.23
3.12
4.15
2.65
3.17
3.29
3.67
3.37
4.94
2.70
4.26
4.26
3.40
5.09
4.34
2.50
4.65
3.40
2.56
2.79
4.16
3.26
4.09
2.33
5.43
3.29
3.03
2.28
3.03
2.01
2.50
3.21
3.20
2.12
2.90
2.86
2.86
1.86
2.81
2.84
3.64
2.95
2.39
3.39
1.79
2.53
2.18
2.54
2.29
2.23
3.81
3.12
3.26
3.29
4.21
3.79
3.07
4.68
4.82
4.26
3.59
4.02
2.84
3.40
3.37
3.42
4.23
3.71
5.65
3.06
4.71
2.95
5.73
5.24
2.95
4.74
3.82
2.73
2.75
4.74
4.51
4.66
3.15
5.37
4.71
2.32
3.71
3.10
5.27
3.12
3.90
3.01
2.79
2.98
4.73
2.60
3.62
2.89
3.34
4.96
4.29
4.24
3.17
2.39
4.48
2.39
2.73
3.26
5.04
3.81
4.28
3.98
3.42
3.04
4.13
2.43
3.32
2.45
3.38
4.32
3.90
3.56
4.30
2.73
2.70
2.11
2.89
4.03
3.67
1.04
2.20
3.03
4.65
2.65
2.50
2.76
1.75
3.56
2.98
3.46
3.18
2.93
1.98
3.85
2.82
2.45
2.95
1.50
2.93
4.79
2.84
3.31
2.51
2.93
2.93
2.48
2.62
2.73
2.79
4.52
3.43
3.15
2.87
2.56
2.31
2.95
5.60
5.24
3.07
3.07
3.31
2.68
5.48
1.87
5.52
4.02
2.37
2.98
4.84
5.45
3.10
3.07
0.58
5.55
4.57
4.62
5.05
3.93
4.20
3.37
4.85
3.87
4.68
3.22
2.93
3.43
2.77
5.61
4.10
4.02
4.58
3.00
4.97
3.58
4.09
3.06
5.81
4.04
3.12
3.82
3.47
3.50
6.26
3.74
4.37
3.49
5.61
2.63
3.77
2.98
5.99
4.30
5.79
4.87
4.09
4.39
3.11
4.31
4.94
3.03
3.36
4.58
2.40
2.85
3.06
4.84
4.79
4.25
3.71
2.93
3.59
1.98
2.50
3.00
2.37
4.29
6.49
3.60
3.18
4.09
3.10
4.71
2.68
3.48
3.93
3.06
5.29
4.51
2.43
4.91
3.93
4.35
4.70
4.73
3.43
3.45
2.73
4.21
5.76
3.32
3.64
4.10
3.34
3.24
0.81
3.99
2.81
4.38
2.93
3.09
3.20
2.73
4.75
4.62
4.87
3.64
2.82
3.25
3.65
3.64
3.91
2.30
3.50
3.03
4.78
3.76
1.97
3.24
3.48
2.10
4.74
3.87
3.61
3.62
3.28
2.92
4.30
3.65
2.68
3.64
4.44
3.83
3.31
1.83
2.91
2.75
3.19
1.55
3.05
3.47
3.11
3.18
2.45
4.27
3.47
5.68
2.17
3.12
2.85
3.64
2.49
4.73
2.20
3.44
3.03
3.45
3.44
3.14
4.09
2.63
2.48
3.30
3.63
4.40
3.32
2.88
1.17
2.21
2.49
2.54
1.58
4.63
2.93
2.20
3.68
5.87
4.35
2.50
3.70
3.54
2.95
2.88
4.38
4.24
2.50
2.85
3.60
3.57
5.02
3.73
3.23
3.40
1.64
2.98
3.90
2.09
3.12
3.95
3.10
4.54
3.24
3.87
3.15
3.28
4.02
2.67
4.66
2.30
2.04
2.76
5.03
2.86
2.29
3.96
3.02
3.90
2.42
2.52
3.26
2.53
2.30
2.97
3.73
4.41
2.32
1.02
3.49
4.54
4.54
3.32
2.18
3.64
5.12
3.54
4.01
3.82
4.20
2.94
4.12
3.08
3.81
2.54
3.54
2.28
3.66
3.19
3.20
3.19
4.35
4.39
2.59
3.79
5.07
4.05
2.41
3.74
5.19
2.87
3.16
3.26
2.12
2.67
4.54
4.55
2.75
2.59
4.21
4.10
2.67
3.60
4.36
3.82
4.61
2.20
3.89
3.24
2.79
3.76
4.22
2.91
4.34
3.97
2.06
3.68
4.52
2.83
4.71
3.01
3.36
4.80
2.86
3.77
3.26
2.95
3.04
3.98
3.41
2.08
3.30
2.46
3.90
3.73
5.73
1.88
3.71
3.27
4.65
3.78
2.76
3.37
4.92
5.72
4.66
4.74
3.81
3.13
4.70
3.92
3.52
2.92
4.30
5.75
3.53
4.88
2.42
3.23
3.40
3.55
2.17
4.32
4.62
5.01
3.85
2.74
2.90
5.75
3.61
4.70
3.53
3.53
4.32
4.76
4.18
2.70
2.87
4.34
4.76
3.49
3.84
3.82
4.10
2.90
3.40
5.48
2.95
4.46
3.04
5.06
3.67
2.03
3.87
2.79
4.18
2.70
3.12
4.99
3.48
3.35
4.21
2.61
5.24
2.96
4.04
4.54
3.31
4.24
3.04
3.81
3.12
4.23
3.07
4.88
4.54
2.53
4.34
4.48
3.95
3.53
2.31
3.01
4.56
3.14
4.63
3.31
6.29
3.04
3.95
1.87
4.03
4.49
3.48
5.09
3.14
5.94
4.46
3.51
4.56
2.92
3.98
4.48
4.60
3.96
2.68
4.16
3.31
3.60
4.21
3.67
4.71
2.48
3.09
4.10
3.76
3.82
4.24
3.65
4.98
5.63
2.64
4.10
4.31
2.51
4.35
3.15
3.76
3.01
4.54
3.95
3.50
4.85
2.84
2.14
2.89
3.81
5.43
2.81
4.10
2.93
2.31
4.46
2.11
4.46
5.71
3.68
3.34
3.52
3.37
2.17
4.62
3.29
2.62
5.26
4.29
2.56
3.60
2.33
1.17
2.43
4.99
1.26
2.43
2.39
3.74
2.34
2.00
2.20
3.98
3.28
2.34
2.53
2.93
3.87
1.84
2.23
4.12
2.81
2.03
3.67
4.31
2.46
5.41
2.36
3.28
4.51
5.26
3.14
4.04
2.95
3.65
2.89
3.74
3.46
3.90
5.04
0.92
2.53
3.12
3.68
4.32
3.45
2.01
3.82
3.46
5.41
2.53
3.46
4.54
2.46
4.45
3.46
4.96
3.03
3.07
3.43
2.37
4.52
3.82
3.00
5.34
2.75
4.70
4.99
3.84
4.54
4.29
3.03
4.34
4.76
4.52
2.98
3.29
3.06
3.15
3.82
5.29
3.71
3.70
3.74
2.40
4.68
3.60
3.51
3.95
2.65
2.56
3.98
3.76
2.92
4.06
5.54
4.84
3.64
2.65
4.96
2.56
3.62
3.64
4.56
3.68
2.78
5.35
4.16
3.06
3.40
3.43
3.82
4.76
3.41
4.79
2.32
4.26
3.47
3.68
4.12
3.98
5.81
3.95
3.90
4.38
4.14
3.88
5.39
3.61
3.16
2.75
4.37
2.85
3.78
2.45
5.63
3.51
5.01
3.60
4.08
3.46
2.90
4.01
3.80
4.50
4.78
3.56
4.14
4.99
4.06
3.06
2.64
3.37
3.60
3.67
4.20
4.21
3.93
4.97
3.06
2.55
3.39
3.29
4.90
4.44
4.45
4.28
4.84
3.04
2.97
2.84
2.64
4.43
3.52
2.54
4.44
3.42
4.68
6.07
5.38
3.38
3.85
4.23
3.35
4.02
2.27
3.08
6.06
4.78
1.23
3.51
4.58
2.82
3.88
4.82
3.86
3.65
3.86
3.76
3.62
3.34
3.79
4.05
4.23
2.83
4.17
2.36
4.79
4.41
1.98
3.15
3.53
3.59
5.34
4.69
4.01
4.51
4.35
3.82
3.73
4.48
4.57
2.74
1.96
1.41
4.15
3.12
3.35
4.06
4.60
3.19
4.68
3.32
3.95
5.76
4.65
2.38
4.05
3.64
3.14
4.22
4.35
1.71
5.23
4.14
2.49
3.29
3.39
4.17
4.30
4.11
3.60
3.68
3.18
3.61
2.72
1.97
2.67
3.43
2.98
2.94
4.96
1.46
4.60
3.91
4.93
3.24
4.87
3.60
4.39
4.38
3.72
3.69
4.34
4.59
5.19
5.34
4.19
4.31
3.03
4.97
3.86
3.43
4.75
2.95
4.88
2.82
4.52
4.68
3.19
3.51
2.97
5.51
3.82
3.46
4.19
3.12
4.30
4.88
3.10
3.43
4.35
2.83
4.11
3.38
4.48
4.56
3.31
3.34
4.02
3.97
3.49
4.42
3.83
3.70
3.73
3.53
4.90
2.53
2.97
4.74
2.68
3.24
4.49
3.86
4.72
2.00
2.84
4.08
3.81
3.76
2.80
3.40
3.63
4.82
3.23
3.93
3.96
2.46
4.18
3.36
3.86
2.22
2.84
3.30
3.01
2.99
4.42
3.04
4.28
4.07
4.22
4.19
2.89
4.96
4.21
3.25
2.67
4.04
4.30
3.72
2.75
1.91
2.60
4.34
2.87
4.10
3.49
3.58
1.40
4.64
2.74
2.43
5.45
4.99
4.11
3.44
3.12
3.52
2.17
3.91
3.98
3.64
5.39
2.93
2.85
2.96
3.54
2.82
3.60
4.47
2.76
3.46
3.11
3.08
2.71
3.70
3.92
5.01
3.24
1.63
4.06
3.84
4.62
3.87
4.62
2.96
4.39
3.01
3.57
3.44
2.58
2.17
4.82
3.69
3.73
3.00
2.16
2.30
4.93
4.10
5.44
3.83
4.42
4.63
2.98
2.11
2.47
2.31
2.66
3.44
2.99
2.15
3.11
1.65
2.62
3.14
1.99
3.29
3.21
2.48
2.51
2.55
2.05
3.79
4.86
3.09
2.99
1.82
2.90
3.57
3.51
2.15
5.35
4.13
3.58
3.19
4.69
3.30
3.88
3.88
2.76
3.40
2.99
3.00
3.08
4.17
4.22
5.92
2.87
4.73
3.33
2.00
4.81
2.85
1.55
3.65
4.28
3.16
4.46
2.18
4.69
3.33
4.09
3.30
3.11
0.99
2.75
2.78
4.28
2.66
3.28
3.40
3.81
2.94
2.70
3.20
2.33
4.29
3.79
3.92
3.19
3.82
5.27
3.00
2.64
3.25
3.48
4.45
4.18
2.57
3.76
3.41
3.91
3.75
2.35
3.65
3.50
2.96
2.48
2.62
3.73
2.44
3.49
3.07
3.25
1.28
2.51
1.22
2.53
2.43
3.28
2.03
2.21
4.38
4.71
4.21
2.86
3.29
4.41
3.37
3.56
2.17
3.95
4.07
4.27
3.78
3.10
4.09
4.07
4.56
3.59
3.80
4.13
3.92
2.37
4.15
2.84
3.27
3.18
3.57
2.98
5.21
2.40
3.23
3.63
4.97
4.23
2.23
4.10
2.92
3.02
4.44
4.44
4.44
3.06
5.30
4.11
4.26
3.33
2.43
4.65
3.52
3.04
2.86
3.66
4.30
1.57
2.62
2.91
3.85
3.43
1.54
4.99
4.65
4.45
4.10
2.82
4.80
3.34
3.29
3.65
4.23
3.48
3.23
4.30
2.52
3.09
2.56
2.48
3.41
2.58
1.62
3.62
3.34
0.60
5.13
2.09
2.74
2.78
3.74
3.69
2.73
4.01
3.93
4.51
2.24
2.69
4.69
3.88
1.34
3.91
2.10

0.39 single
1.60 average of 5
2.47 average of 12
3.21 average of 100


----------



## joey (May 30, 2010)

lol10,000

I'm on 600 solves of an avg1000 I started 2-3 days ago.


----------



## Konsta (May 30, 2010)

*3x3x3 PB* 13.77 -> 13.54

Cubes Solved: *100/100*
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 13.54*
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 8.71
Worst Time: 16.83
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.07	D' L2 R' D L' D U' B' L R' B' F L' F' R D2 U' B F' D2 F2 U F2 U2 B'
2.	11.25	U' L' F' L R D R B F L B F2 D' U' F L R' U' L2 B F' D B2 L2 R2
3.	13.30	B F2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 B F' L' R D R2 D2 R B F L2 R2 B' F D B2 F' U2
4.	15.18	F D' R2 U' F2 D U' B' R U2 L2 R D U2 F' D' U2 L R2 B2 F' U B' F2 R'
5.	11.96	L B D U' R2 D2 L2 R B' L' B2 F U' B F' L2 R' U F' L' R2 F L R' D
6.	13.46	L2 R' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 R B2 F L R2 D L2 F L' R2 U2 B L' B2 F' D2
7.	11.91	L2 U F2 D U2 B' D2 L R2 B L R2 U2 B' F2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B' D F
8.	13.60	L B2 F2 L' R F L2 R D2 F L' D' U' R2 F2 D U L' D R' D2 U2 B2 D2 L
9.	14.30	B2 F' D U R F L B2 D B' R D2 B U B2 R' U' B D2 U B' D' B2 L B'
10.	12.32	B2 R2 D U' B' F' D2 B' D U2 B' F D2 U' L' R D' U F2 D2 U' L' B2 F2 L
11.	14.24	B F' L F' L R' F' R B2 D' U' B2 F2 L' B F' L2 R D2 R2 F' U2 B F2 U'
12.	12.90	B2 F' L2 R F2 L' F2 U L2 R U2 F2 D2 B' F' L' R F2 D2 L F2 L R2 B2 F
13.	11.71	L2 R2 U L R' D' U' R' D' U F' D2 F2 L' R F2 U' L2 R2 F R' U L R' U'
14.	15.22	L F L D' F' D' U' L2 F' D F D U' R D2 B D2 U' F' D2 U2 B' L B F
15.	15.59	R' B2 D L R' U2 F D2 L R2 D2 B F' D' U2 B2 F R' U B D U2 L' R D
16.	11.95	F R' U2 L2 R U' B' U' B2 F2 D' U R D' U L2 U2 B' D2 B' F' D' R2 U L'
17.	12.33	D U R F' D2 U L D' U2 L R' D2 U2 B' D U' B2 D' U B' D' U L B' F'
18.	14.59	B2 L' F2 L2 R' F L R' B F' L' F2 D2 U B2 F L R B2 F R' D' F L R2
19.	13.28	B F' L R B' L2 R' D' U R' F' U2 L' B' L' R2 D2 B' U' F' L' D2 L R2 F
20.	15.00	L2 B2 F R' F' L2 R' B2 F2 U2 R U2 B' U2 L2 D2 B F' L2 F' L' R' B' L' R'
21.	12.59	F2 R U' L2 F L' R' U' B' F D' U' L R' D' B' F2 L2 D' R2 D' F' R U L
22.	12.52	D2 U' L2 R2 D' L' F2 L2 B L R D2 U L2 R' D2 U' B F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 R
23.	12.88	U R F U2 L B' D' B2 L' F2 L' R F' L' U L2 B' L2 R D2 L2 R F R' D'
24.	11.99	D' U B L D' U2 B D2 L' D U' F L2 B2 F' R D2 U L2 R' F2 L2 R B L2
25.	13.89	D U2 R D U L' B2 F' D U' B2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 U R U' B F' L D F
26.	16.30	F2 D' U' B' D L2 D B D' U2 L2 D L B R D' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 U L R'
27.	12.80	B2 F' U2 L U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D R U' F2 L2 R' U' F' U F' D2 B' U' B F2 U2
28.	13.74	D2 U B' D L R2 D' U2 L2 B' D U2 L2 R U B' F R' D2 B' D R D2 L2 F
29.	12.04	L R B2 F' D' U B' D2 U2 L' U2 L B2 D2 B2 D' B' D' U F D2 L R B2 F2
30.	11.82	B D L' U' R2 D' U' B D2 U2 F R' F' U B L R' B2 F' D' B2 F L' R2 F'
31.	15.51	L' U' L R2 F D2 U2 L R' D2 U' B' L R U F' L' R B' D2 B F U2 B L2
32.	14.15	L' R' D B' D2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' F' U' F' R D2 L B F L R2 B U' B2 F' R2
33.	15.62	U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U L' B' F2 D' U' B2 L' R2 U R' B2 L2 R' F2 D B' F' L2 R
34.	13.15	B2 D' U' L' D2 U R' B F D' L' B2 F L D2 B F' L D L' B F U' B' U2
35.	15.06	R2 D U2 F2 D2 L D' U B2 U L D2 U2 B' D R' B D' B' F L' R D2 U2 B
36.	12.49	F2 D U' F L' R B' F' D2 L R' B F R2 F2 D' R B F2 L' D' U2 F L' R'
37.	13.18	R D F' L2 B F' L' R U2 R B' F' U2 L' U2 B' D L' R' B2 L B2 L B' F'
38.	14.68	R' D' B2 F' D' U L R' D U' L B' F R2 D2 F U L' D2 U' R' F L2 F' R'
39.	15.16	U2 R2 F' D2 L' R2 D L' D' U' B2 F2 L2 R2 D L' R2 D' B' F2 D R' B' U2 R'
40.	8.71	D R2 F2 L2 R D' U2 L' D' U L U2 R2 B' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 R' D' U
41.	15.06	D2 U' L2 R U' R2 U2 L2 B' R B2 D U2 B F L' D U' B2 F U' F2 R B R'
42.	14.63	U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L R2 D F' L B' F D' F2 L' D' L' B D' F R' D' L R B
43.	12.44	L R B F' L2 D U2 F R D' F2 L2 B F L R B' F2 L R U2 L2 U' L B'
44.	12.63	L2 D2 U2 B' F L U B' F' U F' L' R2 B2 L2 R U' L2 F R' D F' D' U B
45.	14.98	L' B2 L R2 F' L B' L B2 R2 D' U B2 F2 R D U' L' B2 F U' R' D U' R
46.	12.50	R' B R F2 D2 F' U' L2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 B U' B' F U' L2 D F' R U2 B' R'
47.	12.51	R2 B F R' U' B F D2 B' F D U R' B R B F2 R2 D' U B' L' F' U' F'
48.	11.57	U F D' R2 D' U2 R F D2 U' L R' D U' L2 R B L' U L R' D B2 D' U2
49.	15.10	D U' B2 F L2 R D' L' R2 D B F L2 R D2 B' R2 U2 B F2 R F D L F'
50.	12.08	R' B' F' U F2 U' F' U' L' B F L R2 B R' D U R' U2 L D' U' R' D U2
51.	13.84	R' B' F2 R' D2 U2 R F D2 R D2 U L R D L2 R2 B2 F L' R D' U' B' R'
52.	15.94	D2 B' F' R D' B F' R F2 L' F D' U F R' U2 R B L B2 D' U' B D2 U'
53.	14.57	B' F' D B2 D B' F' R' U2 R' B L D' U B' F D2 B' F D U2 B2 D B' F'
54.	11.92	U2 L2 B' L' R' F' D2 U2 L' R B2 F D U B U R' D R' U' R' D U2 B2 L
55.	11.89	D' F' U' R' U2 B L' D' F L R' B F D2 F L' F2 R' D' U L R' F' R U
56.	13.83	R' B' U L' B2 F D R2 U' R D F' U' F2 L2 B' F' U R B2 F' L2 R2 B L2
57.	12.54	D2 R D B' F L' R2 F2 R' U2 L' B F R' D2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' R
58.	13.47	B2 L' B' F U' R' D U L' B U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' F D' U L R' D' F2 L'
59.	13.26	F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L' B F' U R2 D' U' B F U2 L' R D B2 F L2 D' F U2 R'
60.	15.69	F' D U2 F' D2 L2 D U B D2 R B F2 D L' D U' L2 R D2 B2 F' L2 B2 F
61.	12.20	R' D U R2 D2 B F' D2 B F' L2 R' U2 R D U F' D2 U F D U' B' F D'
62.	12.07	U2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B' D U L2 R2 B F2 L2 B' D U' L' R' D2 U2 B2 L2 U L
63.	14.37	L2 R D U2 R U2 B L' R' U B D' L2 B2 L' B F2 L2 F D' L2 B F' R2 U2
64.	14.59	B F2 D R' B2 F U L' F R' B' D' L' B U L' R2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 L B' F
65.	15.35	L' R2 D2 U B U' B2 F D F D2 U2 B2 L' R D' U F D' U' B' R' D2 U L
66.	15.74	B2 L R' F' D' U' B D L R2 B L2 D' B L' D' R F2 R' F2 L2 R B L R'
67.	14.77	L2 B L B' F2 D2 U2 L R' B U' B D U' L2 F D2 U2 R' B' R2 F L2 B2 F
68.	11.61	B F' R2 D L U2 L2 D' L D' F2 R' B' L' B' F L R' U' R D2 U' R U2 R'
69.	15.31	L2 R2 U L' D2 U' B2 D U2 F' D R U' R B D L' B R' B2 U' B' R2 U R2
70.	11.91	D' L' F2 R F' R2 U B' L' R2 B F2 D L2 B2 L2 R B' F L2 R' U' B2 U' L
71.	13.61	L U B F' R' B D' B L F' U' B2 L' R D' U F' U' R' F L R F' L U
72.	12.07	D' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' B F L2 R D U2 L2 U2 B F R' D' U2 B' F D2
73.	15.38	U2 R' D' L2 B F' U' R2 D' R2 B F D U2 L R' B2 R D' B2 D' B' F R2 B2
74.	14.40	L' R2 B' L' D2 U2 L' B F R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F L R U L2 R U R2 D U' R
75.	14.55	R D U' B' F' L U R' B' U B F R' D U' B2 D L2 R' D R D2 B2 F' D2
76.	13.08	L' R B2 R B' D U2 R' D F2 L' B' F2 U B L' R2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 B' D
77.	13.96	R' B' L' D U B U L' D' U' R' B2 F2 R' B2 R2 B' L' B F' D' F2 U F' R2
78.	14.58	B2 D' U2 R D R2 B' F' L2 R' D U R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F L D2 U L2 R2 F' D2
79.	13.17	D R B' L' R2 U B F2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' U2 L2 R B2 R' B' U' L2 D L' R U
80.	13.06	F D2 F' L R U F2 L' R2 B' L R' F D2 U R B2 L2 F2 R B' F L2 D B2
81.	12.54	U2 L R' D' U2 B2 F' R F' D F2 D2 B' F U R' B F' U2 F' R F2 L' R' F
82.	12.08	F' L' D' U2 L' B L2 R' F' D' U L2 U B2 R' U B' D2 U2 L R D' U2 F' R
83.	12.52	R F2 D U F2 D U' L2 B2 L' R B D' U L' B2 L' D' L R' D F' D2 F L
84.	14.33	L U' L' R2 F2 L2 R' B R B' F2 D' U' L U2 F' L U' L' D U' F U' B F2
85.	14.26	B' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 R' U' B L B F D2 L2 R B2 L R2 D U2 L2 R' B' F2 U2
86.	14.55	U' R' U' R' D2 U2 L R D' R D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F L F2 U B2 L2 R U' F2
87.	13.53	B2 L R D2 R U2 L' R' D2 B F' L' B' F' D B2 D' U L2 F2 R' D2 B F' D
88.	11.66	U2 R D R F U2 B' L' D U F2 L' R2 F' L2 F U R' B F2 D' U' L R' U2
89.	11.71	L R F' R2 D' R2 D2 U F U' B' F' D' F2 D U2 R B' F D2 L D U2 F' U'
90.	16.40	D' U F' U L D' L2 B' F2 L' R' U' L' R B F2 D B' D2 U' L2 U L R B'
91.	14.24	D U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 D B2 U F2 R' D2 U' L R B' R' D2 U2 L2 B F'
92.	11.35	B R B2 L R2 D2 U' R' U F2 L R D' U' L' R' D' L' R2 F2 D2 B F' L D
93.	13.59	U L R B F' U' B D2 F' L' D L' R2 D' U2 L R2 B L F U L R' B2 F
94.	16.83	B F' L2 R' B' F' D R2 U B' R' D' L U L' F2 D' U2 B' L' B' F' L F2 D'
95.	12.79	B' U' B2 D' L B' U2 B2 L R' D2 U2 B' F D2 B' F2 L' R D' U2 B F U' B
96.	15.52	U L D2 U2 R B' F R2 F2 D B D U2 L B2 F' D U' B' R' F L B F U'
97.	15.70	R B' D2 U' L' D U' B2 U L2 R D' B F2 L' B D' B F2 U2 R B D U2 B'
98.	13.23	L' R' F2 U2 B' U' F2 L' U' L2 F2 U L2 R' B2 L D' U L2 B' L2 R U2 F' D
99.	12.98	B2 U B2 U' R D' B2 F D U L B U' L U' L R2 B' L2 R' U B L R2 F'
100.	12.32	B2 F2 D' R B F' D' L2 D F L R' D F' R2 B F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' U2 R


Avg of 12: 12.97 (solves 2-13)
Avg of 5: 12.36 (solves 46-50)

It's kinda funny how there's no 9s or 10s solves, but there is one 8s 

I also taped this session to myself (60fps)


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 30, 2010)

2.30 master magic single


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 30, 2010)

Woohoo 
Finally sub-5 7x7! 

4:59.71.
And a few weeks ago my PB was 6:47


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5.339 computer 3x3x2 non lucky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blake4512 (May 30, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 5.34 computer 3x3x2 non lucky!!!!!!!!!!



I saw him do it live, it's not fake!


----------



## joey (May 30, 2010)

lol


----------



## Robert-Y (May 30, 2010)

:s I wouldn't really care if it's fake or not, I'm pretty sure that 5 secs is possible on the comp domino. The last time I checked, Phillip (Espinoza) is one of the best comp domino solvers out there and I'm certain he's gotten 5 secs a few times already.

EDIT: If you read the monthly computer cubing competition threads, he basically claims that he can average 8-9 seconds...


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2010)

I would think much faster times are possible.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 30, 2010)

Scramble?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Scramble?



:fp its on jflysim...

This is using my own method aswell, I use 8 algorithms altogether.

1. Separation, all yellow/white to correct sides (0 algs)
2. CP (4 algs)
3. EP (4 algs, but usually do 3 or 4 to solve EP)


----------



## Truncator (May 30, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Scramble?
> ...


:fp click the stats...


Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2010)

Truncator said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



I've done that before and also on qqtimer, nothing happens...


----------



## Anthony (May 30, 2010)

.... 



Pretty easy X cross on second solve.
I used ZBLL on fourth solve.
Fifth solved had a two edge flip LL.
7th solve I used COLL and got an EPLL skip.
8th and 9th just had H perms.
Last two had FRUR'U'F' OLLs.
Rest were normal...

lol, so easy.



Spoiler



9.40, 9.59, 9.81, 11.00, (9.19), 10.01, 10.43, 10.94, 10.75, (11.50), 10.38, 10.59 = 10.29


----------



## DaijoCube (May 30, 2010)

I finally solved the C4U Cubic 3x3x7 all by myself  I almost choked a couple of times and wanted to look on the internet.

WIN


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 30, 2010)

First timed 4x4 solve ever: 2:11.64, I need some Cubesmith stickers.

EDIT: 1:34.66

EDIT: 1:31.25

EDIT: best avg5: 1:57.27


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 31, 2010)

1:15.19 4x4  

1. 1:15.19 L2 r2 F' u' R2 f' U' R2 u f F u' L f2 F' R2 r' B f F2 U r2 L f' R B2 f' r L R2 f2 B2 R2 F f2 u B u' r2 U' 

Not a PB, but a really good solve. No parities =) Nothing really special about the scramble. ~45 reduction...so the 3x3 stage sucked, especially for no parity.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 31, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 1:15.19 4x4
> 
> 1. 1:15.19 L2 r2 F' u' R2 f' U' R2 u f F u' L f2 F' R2 r' B f F2 U r2 L f' R B2 f' r L R2 f2 B2 R2 F f2 u B u' r2 U'
> 
> Not a PB, but a really good solve. No parities =) Nothing really special about the scramble. ~45 reduction...so the 3x3 stage sucked, especially for no parity.



1:43.07

Not a PB, but a really good solve. No paritis 

NEED MORE PRACTICE NOW.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 31, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



I believe him on this. I've been on computers before where this happens with qqTimer. I'd expect the same for jflysim.


----------



## liljthedude (May 31, 2010)

New PB Average of 5 & 12

16.72, (20.81), 16.05, 19.01, (15.87) = 17.26 (σ = 1.26)

19.10, 16.72, 20.81, 16.05, 19.01, (15.87), (22.19), 16.77, 16.52, 21.47, 18.88, 20.12 = 18.55 (σ = 1.83)


----------



## Tortin (May 31, 2010)

yeaaaah. 7x7 pb.

4:25.78, 4:49.78, 4:47.80 = 4:41.12


----------



## Weston (May 31, 2010)

11.01 OH single. Antisune and CCW U perm in the back.
I timed that LL a couple times and I get like 2.2 seconds ish.
I lost the scramble though.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 31, 2010)

Finally got a decent avg. on camera. But will I upload it?


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 31, 2010)

2x2x2 3.94 average of 12. Non-rolling average.



Spoiler



Average: 3.94
Standard Deviation: 0.97
Best Time: 2.24
Worst Time: 5.95
Individual Times:
1.	2.31	R' F2 R' U R2 U2 R' F U2
2.	(5.95)	U2 R U2 F' R' F U R2 U
3.	2.45	R' F' U2 R U R F2 U
4.	4.89	F2 U F2 U2 R F' R2 U F
5.	2.97	R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R'
6.	4.72	U2 R' F U R F' U
7.	4.95	F' U' F' U R2 F2 U' R U'
8.	4.61	F2 U' F' U F2 U R F2 R
9.	4.48	F R2 U2 F R' U2 R' F R'
10.	2.98	U' F R2 F R2 F' R2 F U
11.	5.08	F U R' U R' U2 F U2 F'
12.	(2.24)	U F R' U' F' R U F2 R'


As far as I remember all of the 2.xy were lucky or very easy. 2x2x2 is dumb. 

Also: 36 solves without a sup6, that's also a record for me.


----------



## Zava (May 31, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> 2x2x2 3.94 average of 12. Non-rolling average.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3.xx average without any 3.xxs.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2010)

Teraminx in 1:32:49.46

First ever solve, all in one sitting, on video.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 31, 2010)

Master Magic

2.93 2.91 3.58 2.85 2.86 2.78 2.90 (2.78) (4.00) 2.80 2.83 2.94 = 2.94avg 12

Bodes well for Bristol. Kirjava - I really don't want to take the NR lol

EDIT -


ben1996123 said:


> Teraminx in 1:32:49.46



you'll only get quicker now. Nice effort. Mf8 or C4U?


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 31, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Master Magic
> 
> 2.93 2.91 3.58 2.85 2.86 2.78 2.90 (2.78) (4.00) 2.80 2.83 2.94 = 2.94avg 12
> 
> Bodes well for Bristol. Kirjava - I really don't want to take the NR lol



Well done james!
Your a legend


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Master Magic
> 
> 2.93 2.91 3.58 2.85 2.86 2.78 2.90 (2.78) (4.00) 2.80 2.83 2.94 = 2.94avg 12
> 
> ...



C4U, I would have gotten MF8 but I heard its a lot bigger.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 31, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Well done james!
> Your a legend



Counts for nothing unless I can do this on Saturday.

But thankyou. 



ben1996123 said:


> C4U, I would have gotten MF8 but I heard its a lot bigger.



I have the C4U one too. 
I ordered mf8 (because it was a little bigger lol)from popbuying, but got c4u instead. It took so long to get here, I didn't really worry as it move relatively well.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Well done james!
> ...



1 and 2 layer turns are good, but 3 layers are completely s**t.

Gigaminx in 21:57.50, PB before was 26:55.28 0_0


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 31, 2010)

3x3 average of 12: 10.19

9.81, 9.79, 9.30, 11.53, 10.92, 10.46, 10.46, (8.97), 9.28, (12.24), 10.15, 10.22

getting closer..


----------



## James Ludlow (May 31, 2010)

Frankie Sell (aged 5)

Magic - 14.71 10.50 13.50+ 16.11 14.43 = *14.21*
Master Magic - 21.25 22.61 DNF 18.66 23.38 = *22.41*


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 31, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Frankie Sell (aged 5)
> 
> Magic - 14.71 10.50 13.50+ 16.11 14.43 = *14.21*
> Master Magic - 21.25 22.61 DNF 18.66 23.38 = *22.41*



Yay! Way to go! We love Frankie!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 31, 2010)

4x4 avg5 - 1:19.42
4x4 avg12 - 1:23.34


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 31, 2010)

1:58.72, 1:44.00, (DNF(1:49.46)), 1:37.61, (1:31.61), 1:47.91, 1:48.80, 1:33.46, 1:54.86, 1:34.28, 1:48.34, 1:42.81, 1:48.41, 1:42.94, 1:40.25, 1:49.31+, 1:49.44 = 1:45.41 avg17 

1:39.66 avg5
1:42.48 avg12

1:31.61 is a PB  Expect sub-90 soon!


----------



## Truncator (May 31, 2010)

*OH average of 5: 29.68*
1. (32.26) B L2 U B D2 U' F' R' B' U' R L U2 R2 U' R U2 F' L' U2 R' B2 D F2 U'
2. 28.59 R D' L2 F2 B D' F2 B' U2 R' D2 U' L2 F' B' L' R F2 U B2 F2 R2 F' U' D
3. 31.77 L' U D2 B F' U B F D L U2 B F R U2 R' D' R2 F' B' U' D' B' U L'
4. 28.69 D' F D' L2 U' R2 D' L F D2 U2 B U B U F2 U' R2 U F B2 D B' L' D'
5. (26.46) D' U' R2 L F2 D' L2 B L' B2 R2 D U B2 R' U B' L2 R' F' U' F' U2 R' U2

*OH average of 12: 30.84*
32.57, 27.66, (34.95), 28.35, 29.28, 34.66, 34.62, 32.26, 28.59, 31.77, 28.69, (26.46)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 30.84
1. 32.57 U R D' U B' R' F2 L' B2 F' D L2 U L F U R' L2 D B' R D' R D2 R'
2. 27.66 L B' L B' R' L2 D F' R F2 R D B' D' L' F' U' R2 F U' F' L' B F D
3. (34.95) L F' D' B' L' B' R2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R' B' U' R U2 F' B' R F B'
4. 28.35 R' L2 B' R' D R2 D' L' R U R B2 D2 R2 U R' F2 L B' L' F L' B2 R' F'
5. 29.28 F U' D' R2 U F B D F D L2 D2 L R2 U D' F R' U F2 L2 U' R2 U F'
6. 34.66 B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 B' D2 F R2 U B2 U' R' D' B' F2 L B' F2 L R D F L2 R2
7. 34.62 D R2 L' B D2 F2 D2 R2 D R' B' R2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' U R' F2 D2 U B' L' D
8. 32.26 B L2 U B D2 U' F' R' B' U' R L U2 R2 U' R U2 F' L' U2 R' B2 D F2 U'
9. 28.59 R D' L2 F2 B D' F2 B' U2 R' D2 U' L2 F' B' L' R F2 U B2 F2 R2 F' U' D
10. 31.77 L' U D2 B F' U B F D L U2 B F R U2 R' D' R2 F' B' U' D' B' U L'
11. 28.69 D' F D' L2 U' R2 D' L F D2 U2 B U B U F2 U' R2 U F B2 D B' L' D'
12. (26.46) D' U' R2 L F2 D' L2 B L' B2 R2 D U B2 R' U B' L2 R' F' U' F' U2 R' U2


PB avg of 12 before this session was 33.94.


----------



## Edward (May 31, 2010)

Truncator said:


> *OH average of 5: 29.68*
> 1. (32.26) B L2 U B D2 U' F' R' B' U' R L U2 R2 U' R U2 F' L' U2 R' B2 D F2 U'
> 2. 28.59 R D' L2 F2 B D' F2 B' U2 R' D2 U' L2 F' B' L' R F2 U B2 F2 R2 F' U' D
> 3. 31.77 L' U D2 B F' U B F D L U2 B F R U2 R' D' R2 F' B' U' D' B' U L'
> ...



[2:03:16 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: koo


----------



## Konsta (May 31, 2010)

*3x3x3 PB average of 12*

12.58, 11.57, 12.44, 13.35, 12.16, 11.21, 11.32, 12.49, (14.27), (10.13), 12.01, 12.50 = *12.16*

I was doing avg100, but after this PB I lost concentration.
Too bad, I was doing sub-13 at the moment.


----------



## Toad (May 31, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Frankie Sell (aged 5)
> 
> Magic - 14.71 10.50 13.50+ 16.11 14.43 = *14.21*
> Master Magic - 21.25 22.61 DNF 18.66 23.38 = *22.41*



YES YES YES <3 <3 <3


----------



## Truncator (May 31, 2010)

Domino is fun 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.54
1. 12.88 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2
2. 17.12 U R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 U L2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B2
3. (20.23) B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B2
4. 19.18 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U'
5. 17.25 F2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2
6. 14.25 L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2
7. 12.26 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2
8. 16.02 R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2
9. (12.11) R2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2
10. 16.46 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2
11. 14.72 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U'
12. 15.32 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Domino is fun
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Computer domino is more fun



Spoiler



BOO


Spoiler



Because Im good at it


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2010)

Computer 4x4x4 single: 37.99 with DP (4LLL)

I haven't accomplished something in a while...

This is also my first any solve of today 

EDIT:

Cool... sub 40 average of 5 with my first 5 solves of today:

37.99 (DP), 35.60 (PP), 49.xx (??), 34.xx, 38.09, (OP) => 37.23

(Haha luckily I remember the exact times of the solves needed for the calculation)


----------



## Toad (May 31, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Computer 4x4x4 single: 37.99 with DP (4LLL)
> 
> I haven't accomplished something in a while...
> 
> This is also my first any solve of today



Rofl wow...


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 31, 2010)

Got sub 1:50 on 4x4.


----------



## Truncator (May 31, 2010)

OH wat

*Average of 12: 29.22*
1. 26.11 L' R U R' L2 U2 L2 R' U' R U' F R2 D' F' R B2 U' L' R' F' D2 R' B R
2. (37.71) D' F2 L2 U F' B' U' L2 D2 F R F2 B' R2 B2 D B' D' B' D2 L2 F D B R'
3. 26.74 R2 L2 F' U' L U' B R' F2 R U' D' F2 R D2 R2 B' U' R2 B R2 L' F2 U' D2
4. 31.45 U2 B D' L R' B D2 F' R B2 L F L D2 U2 B' F D2 R' B2 L2 R2 F2 D' R'
5. 26.54 R L2 B' R2 L' B L2 R2 D R' F' U2 B2 F' L' F D' F L' B R' B D L' B'
6. 26.27 L U D2 L' U' R' L B2 R' L' D U' B U' B2 D' F' L F' L2 B2 D' R2 D U
7. 31.79 B' L2 R' D' F' B' D' R L' B2 R2 D2 B' R B R' D2 U2 B L2 F B' D2 B' D
8. 31.26 R2 U R L D F L2 B D2 U' L F U' F2 R' L D' F2 B2 D B' L2 F' L B'
9. 29.80 U F2 B L2 D' B F' L' D U2 L U' D2 R' U' R D2 U' L' U2 B F D F2 D'
10. 29.50 L' F U2 B' L' D' U2 F R2 L U' F' U D2 B R' L2 B' F U D' R' L' B' U
11. 32.69 D F2 B U F2 L2 D' U' R' U L F R2 U2 D2 L' B2 D F2 L2 B' U2 L' U' B'
12. (24.94) D2 R L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 D L2 F U2 D2 F R' L D2 F D' R' F R B2 

PB four hours ago was 33.94  My hands are still shaking...


----------



## Raffael (May 31, 2010)

New Master Magic Pb's:

Avg5: 3.08
Avg12: 3.13


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2010)

First blindfold succes!!!!!!!!

Solved 2 of 5 attempts on the 2x2x2
It is not much but it is a start!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 1, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> First blindfold succes!!!!!!!!
> 
> Solved 2 of 5 attempts on the 2x2x2
> It is not much but it is a start!



Nice job! first successes are always awesome. But for the future there is a blindfold accomplishment thread here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3582&highlight=blindfold+accomplishment+thread


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2010)

Heah I know; BLD times will go there but first ever solve is an accomplishment that definately fits here too.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 1, 2010)

I decided to cube a little. It's been so long since I took cubing seriously. Here are my results. (not too bad for me, especially after such a break)

solves: 100 | DNFs: 0 | penalties: 0 | session time: 30:44:34

best avg5: 13.12 | best:	12.88 | worst:	14.66 | std:	1.0%
best avg12: 13.49 | best:	10.64 | worst:	16.15 | std:	5.7%
best avg50: 14.40 | best:	10.64 | worst:	18.43 | std:	9.7%
best avg100: 14.62 | best:	10.64 | worst:	18.43 | std:	11.4%
session avg: 14.62 | best:	10.64 | worst:	18.43 | std:	11.9%

current avg5: 13.94 | best:	11.91 | worst:	16.68 | std:	2.8%

Also worth noting, this session had exactly 0 lucky skipped steps, which I think is pretty unlucky.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 1, 2010)

I did Erik'd language challenge.

3.32, 3.10, 3.53, 3.54, 3.63, 3.06, 3.09, 3.37, 2.87, 2.79, 2.79, 3.15, 2.94, 2.86, 2.66, 2.82, 2.67, 2.65, 2.53, 2.38, 2.35, 2.53, 2.26, 2.59, 2.27

Best: 2.26. And I'm brownish.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2010)

new 2x2x2 PB's/
session average 12/12: 16.92
best av5: 11.83
single: 9.03


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 1, 2010)

7x7 in 9:28
i didnt expect sub10...


----------



## Truncator (Jun 1, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Computer domino is more fun
> 
> Because Im good at it


no me

*best avg12: 9.88 (σ = 1.46)*
10.00, 7.30, (6.55), 10.75, 11.08, (12.72), 11.00, 10.48, 10.52, 8.81, 7.31, 11.53


Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.88
1. 10.00 D b2 D l2 D2 l2 D2 r2 l2 R2 B2 R2 D2 r2 D r2 U l2 D2 b2 F2 l2 f2 D B2 D2 B2 r2 L2 D2 b2 U b2 D2 b2 F2 f2 U2 b2 B2 D2 b2 B2 R2 U l2 L2 U L2 D2 b2 f2
2. 7.30 B2 F2 r2 D F2 R2 D B2 D F2 r2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 l2 f2 b2 F2 B2 R2 r2 R2 B2 R2 b2 F2 r2 B2 r2 f2 r2 f2 L2 b2 f2 U B2 R2 U2 l2 F2 D2 f2 r2 D U r2
3. (6.55) U2 L2 l2 D l2 R2 U' f2 L2 U B2 r2 R2 f2 U2 D b2 R2 U D2 L2 B2 F2 U b2 R2 l2 f2 l2 D2 r2 L2 D2 b2 l2 U l2 R2 l2 r2 D2 l2
4. 10.75 b2 D R2 U r2 B2 R2 b2 D2 L2 b2 r2 b2 D' F2 r2 F2 B2 f2 L2 b2 F2 l2 U l2 F2 D r2 F2 L2 U r2 l2 r2 U' B2 D U b2 D b2 r2 F2 D2
5. 11.08 F2 f2 L2 U2 l2 B2 r2 U2 l2 D2 U r2 U2 D r2 U2 f2 F2 B2 U R2 r2 U r2 B2 L2 b2 l2 f2 F2 L2 B2 U2 l2 L2 D U2 L2 D F2 U' D2 U B2 f2 L2
6. (12.72) F2 L2 b2 D2 U b2 f2 B2 b2 D2 F2 l2 L2 U2 L2 f2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 l2 U l2 f2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 f2 F2 b2 D2 r2 L2 D2 R2 D2 f2 L2 l2 b2 l2 U2
7. 11.00 l2 R2 b2 f2 D2 L2 r2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 B2 l2 B2 L2 f2 F2 r2 L2 R2 L2 l2 r2 b2 U2 r2 l2 b2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 f2 L2 b2 f2 r2 U D2 U F2
8. 10.48 B2 f2 B2 U2 D F2 D f2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 f2 F2 R2 l2 U2 l2 L2 D2 U2 l2 U2 b2 R2 U l2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 r2 R2 D f2 U2 F2 f2 D
9. 10.52 L2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U' f2 F2 D2 l2 R2 D2 f2 r2 R2 B2 D2 R2 b2 f2 F2 B2 L2 b2 R2 D2 l2 F2 U B2 L2 b2 R2 D' F2 U L2 r2 B2 D U2 f2
10. 8.81 D2 b2 B2 L2 F2 D U R2 B2 R2 b2 D2 U2 f2 R2 l2 U2 L2 f2 B2 f2 D U R2 U2 f2 B2 L2 l2 F2 l2 F2 r2 U B2 F2 B2 b2 U D2 R2 r2 D L2 r2
11. 7.31 l2 f2 U l2 U2 L2 f2 R2 r2 f2 B2 U2 B2 f2 U2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 f2 l2 b2 D l2 D2 R2 D U F2 f2 B2 F2 l2 D R2 D' R2 l2 R2 r2
12. 11.53 D b2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 b2 U' R2 B2 U D2 U b2 D2 l2 F2 U2 D2 l2 r2 U2 l2 f2 F2 l2 B2 D2 b2 F2 b2 F2 U2 l2 R2 f2 r2 B2 D R2 b2 D f2 D2 R2


lol


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 1, 2010)

First sub40 avg12 OH 3x3
40.36, 44.79, 38.85, 36.07, 43.25, 47.58, 38.84, 40.39, 39.59, 37.91, 34.86, 32.38 
First sub40 avg5 OH 3x3
38.84, 36.07, 34.86, 32.38, 37.91


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 1, 2010)

FIRST TIME GETTING SUB-1 ON MAGIC!!!

0.98 

I only practice a couple of times before weekly, this is awesome!


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 2, 2010)

13.04 (11.99) 14.26, 13.64, (17.36), 15.21, 14.24, 14.33, 16.58, 14.42, 15.34, 14.74

14.58 OH avg12....im consistently high 15 to low 16 now


----------



## Faz (Jun 2, 2010)

daayum rowe. That first average of 5 was 13.65 btw :O


----------



## Anthony (Jun 2, 2010)

ROWE IS TOO FAST. <3



Spoiler



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TOO FAST.


----------



## riffz (Jun 2, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 13.04 (11.99) 14.26, 13.64, (17.36), 15.21, 14.24, 14.33, 16.58, 14.42, 15.34, 14.74
> 
> 14.58 OH avg12....im consistently high 15 to low 16 now


----------



## ianini (Jun 2, 2010)

Average of 5: 13.24
1. 12.94 D' F2 U D' L B F' R2 U' R2 D U L' R2 F' U' B' R2 B2 U2 F' B D' U' L' 
2. (14.38) D' R2 B' F U D R2 U2 D R' F2 R U R U2 D2 R2 U2 D' F2 B2 D2 L' D2 U 
3. (11.24) L2 D' L' B2 R L D R' F2 L2 U' B' U B L2 F2 D2 L D' R L D2 L R' U 
4. 13.77 D' R' D' U' L U' L F B2 U' L2 D2 B' R' D U2 L2 U R U' L B F L2 U2 
5. 13.00 B' U' L2 U F2 U' B R F2 D B' F2 L' R B L' U L' F L U' B' D' U' L2

Comments:


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 13.04 (11.99) 14.26, 13.64, (17.36), 15.21, 14.24, 14.33, 16.58, 14.42, 15.34, 14.74
> 
> 14.58 OH avg12....im consistently high 15 to low 16 now


Congrats.  Gonna break NAR anytime soon? I know OH at home and OH in comp are two completely different stories. =\


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2010)

Jai said:


> I know OH at home and OH in comp are two completely different stories. =\



Not for me


----------



## Anthony (Jun 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > I know OH at home and OH in comp are two completely different stories. =\
> ...



Imagine if Rowe pulled a Chris Ness...


----------



## Weston (Jun 2, 2010)

Dammit Rowe!
You make me want to give up. lol


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 2, 2010)

Amazing job Rowe!  You are catching me up, altough I'm doing it two handed. 

An accomplishment:

2x2x2 average of 100: 4.97 (Just wanted to see if I can do a sub-5, well I can. )

Also:

average of 12: 3.97
average of 5: 3.33
best single: 1.61 (LL skip :fp)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 2, 2010)

Vid plz Rowe


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



Imagine if Chris Ness pulled a Rowe...



...but what is a Rowe?...


----------



## Shortey (Jun 2, 2010)

3x3:
9.79 avg5
10.86 avg12

I'm happy! 

EDIT:

5x5:
1:45.xx avg5
1:51.5x avg12


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



They're both awesome, They're both fast and I think they look similar


----------



## Bogyo (Jun 2, 2010)

WOHO!
Megaminx scrambling single: 18.55


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2010)

I lo'd.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 2, 2010)

1:13.62, 1:18.40, 1:22.87, 1:26.56, 1:17.03, 1:26.45, (1:27.78), 1:23.34, 1:24.13, 1:24.93, (1:10.79), 1:20.08 = 1:21.74 
First 5 solves are 1:19.43 avg5. Getting closer to sub 80 average


----------



## Shortey (Jun 2, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 1:13.62, 1:18.40, 1:22.87, 1:26.56, 1:17.03, 1:26.45, (1:27.78), 1:23.34, 1:24.13, 1:24.93, (1:10.79), 1:20.08 = 1:21.74
> First 5 solves are 1:19.43 avg5. Getting closer to sub 80 average



What event? Megaminx?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 2, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 1:13.62, 1:18.40, 1:22.87, 1:26.56, 1:17.03, 1:26.45, (1:27.78), 1:23.34, 1:24.13, 1:24.93, (1:10.79), 1:20.08 = 1:21.74
> First 5 solves are 1:19.43 avg5. Getting closer to sub 80 average



sheepy will punch you, hard.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2010)

2:00.28, 2:05.78, 2:05.82, 2:02.73, 1:57.10, 2:10.48, (1:53.78), 2:04.11, 1:55.81, 1:57.78, (2:16.46), 2:01.14 = 2:02.10 avg12

1:57.10, (2:10.48), (1:53.78), 2:04.11, 1:55.81 = 1:59.01 avg5

5x5x5/K4


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Morten said:


> What event? Megaminx?


Yeah 


rachmaninovian said:


> sheepy will punch you, hard.


 This Saturday


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 2, 2010)

Just started pyraminx (or taking it seriously). Still need to get one that doesn't suck.

single - 6.88
avg5 - 13.07
avg12 - 14.63


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 2, 2010)

FINALLY did a sub20 solve on 3x3x3, it was non-lucky. 3 out of 4 f2l were RUR' pair+insertion (soooo easy lol)

yeah 

funny fact that my non-lucky is way better than my lucky


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2010)

0.89 magic on video

EDIT:


----------



## Toad (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry Ben but you don't do the accusers any favours by "editing out the reaction"...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I'm sorry Ben but you don't do the accusers any favours by "editing out the reaction"...



Why not? Because people will think I just stopped the timer at 0.89 during the reaction? If anyone thinks its fake, then :fp:fp:fp to them.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 3, 2010)

3x3 avg12: 14.78 (σ = 1.71)
MGLS  I only know about half of CLS, so I 2-looked a lot of them 

12.83, 13.08, 16.93, 13.09, 15.39, 14.94, 12.32, 16.10, 17.15, (10.53), (17.60), 16.00


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 3, 2010)

6.62 LL skip

B2 U2 L D R L' D' U2 L U B' R U F2 D' F B' D L U2 F D B' F D2

y x U R r2' x U' L U
y2 z' U' R U x' U R U'
l' U R' U2 R U
(l + R) U' R2 U x U R2 U' R2 U R' U'
x' l U R' U' R U R U'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 3, 2010)

I glanced at your solution and was thinking "what kinda weird F2L algs does he use" then I remembered you do cross on left haha.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 3, 2010)

12.34 seconds oh yes!

D' U2 L' R2 F U2 B2 F' U' B2 D' U L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' B U2 B F' R2 D

Cross - y z' U' R' F U L2 D2
F2L #1: y2 U' U L U' L' U L' U' L
F2L #2: U R U2 R' y2 U L' U L
F2L #3: y2 R U R' U2 R U R'
F2; #4: y' U2 d' L U' L' U L U L' 
OLL: (Antisune) R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: SKIP NO AUF!

3.73 tps


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jun 3, 2010)

i mainly have solved 3x3's and a few others in my cubing career but i had never bothered to learn any other odd numbered cube or even numbered cube other than my 4x4. my little cousin was in my cubes and scrambled my 5x5 today and so i decided what the hell im gonna try solving it completely on my own with no algorithms and about 2 hours later i did it i freaking solved my 5x5 sheerly on my own anyone else ever do this


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sub-10 cube assembly


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 3, 2010)

2x2 first layer ao5 1.13 and ao12 1.42

Should I start using CLL? (I learned about ten algs)


----------



## ianini (Jun 3, 2010)

First sub-10!!!!!!!!! 

9.41

It's a lucky solve though...

And with my old A type.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats, Ian. I want a sub10 single. One day..


----------



## ianini (Jun 3, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> Congrats, Ian. I want a sub10 single. One day..



Thanks! And don't worry Marco, you'll get one soon enough.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 3, 2010)

times (reset):
36.76, 37.19, *25.86, 30.99, 24.44, 32.87, 29.23, 33.75**,* 38.22, 32.44, 41.52, 36.85, 37.02, 42.61

stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 24.44
worst time: 42.61

current avg5: 38.46 (σ = 2.16)
best avg5: 28.70 (σ = 2.13)

current avg12: 33.88 (σ = 4.40)
best avg12: 33.42 (σ = 3.77)

session avg: 34.39 (σ = 4.18)
session mean: 34.27

I think the a5 and a12 is pb. SUB 30 A5!!!  It did have a few nice scrambles though... (see easy scrambles thread).

(oyeahbtw, this is OH)


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2010)

4.05 avg 1000 2x2

best avg12: 2.98
2.78, 3.66, 3.41, 2.29, (1.81), 3.24, 2.41, 2.30, 2.82, 3.18, 3.68, (4.51)

best avg5: 2.33
2.29, (1.81), (3.24), 2.41, 2.30

That's 67.47 minutes of actual solving time.

1.xx: 19
2.xx: 138
3.xx: 298
4.xx: 389
5.xx: 130
6.xx: 26


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 3, 2010)

joey said:


> 4.05 avg 1000 2x2



You chasing Rowan?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2010)

2x2 3.00 average of 50



Spoiler



2.43, 3.32, 2.45, 3.38, 4.32, 3.90, 3.56, 4.30, 2.73, 2.70
2.11, 2.89, 4.03, 3.67,	(1.04), 2.20, 3.03, 4.65, 2.65, 2.50
2.76,	1.75,	3.56,	2.98,	3.46,	3.18,	2.93,	1.98,	3.85,	2.82
2.45,	2.95,	1.50,	2.93,	(4.79), 2.84, 3.31, 2.51, 2.93, 2.93
2.48,	2.62,	2.73,	2.79,	4.52,	3.43,	3.15,	2.87,	2.56,	2.31


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2010)

Ben: Can you put it in a single line in future! It's easier to read the times that way!

(or something like, 5 lines of 10)


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

I know full PLL! (Some of them I made up myself)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Ben: Can you put it in a single line in future! It's easier to read the times that way!
> 
> (or something like, 5 lines of 10)



Ok done, I couldnt do that with the avg of 10,000 though because when I tried to change the times from vertical to horizontal my comp would just freeze.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> avg of 10,000



I know why I suck at 2x2 now lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > avg of 10,000
> ...



lol


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

hrmm.

I think I prefer CLL/ELL to OLL/PLL


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:27.94
1. 1:28.83 r2 D2 f2 U2 B2 D f' B2 u' D2 U2 f2 D L2 u2 L U2 u2 B' r R' u2 D R U r2 B U F2 r2 u' B2 R U' D2 F' R f' D' u
2. (1:44.41) B f' U2 R r F L U f F2 R D' R' U2 D F2 R' u R' U2 B2 u2 R2 r2 L F D' r B f' U B' L r' f D' F2 f2 U F2
3. 1:25.70 U2 F U2 u' L2 F2 f B2 D B' D U2 B2 r' D2 f2 L' B f' L2 D2 u2 F' U' L' U D2 r L B r2 f2 L' f' D f' F2 U u2 r'
4. (1:22.62) r' D2 f' r2 D' f F R' U f L' r R D U u f2 L r2 B2 r f' F D R U' f U2 L2 D2 u' R2 u f' F' R2 L F' U' D
5. 1:29.29 f2 L r F' u2 B R L2 F' u2 D2 f D' u' r' R2 B' U F' u' L' f r R' F' U2 r L2 R2 f R L B' u B' R B' u' F r2 

First of the day


----------



## clincher (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=JJDVG
Consistency come back to me!
I need my full PLL back


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2010)

1. (9.05) L' U2 B L' R' D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L B2

ZOMG 
Full step, but if you look at the scramble, it's obviously a very lucky solve.
Cross on U or D, there's a 1 move 2x2 block with a free pair on U and 2 move cross with a really easy F2L on D. I personally used white and got an easy LL too (f doublesexy f' + Tperm) but with yellow I think I got a 10.xx, which is pretty great considering I suck at yellow.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 3, 2010)

17.28 avg100 (stackmat)

Best Time - 14.13
Worst Time - 21.78
Best avg5 - 15.43
Best avg12 - 16.10

11 14's
15 15's
25 16's
21 17's
9 18's
9 19's
6 20's
4 21's

Way more consistent than my last avg100.
I can't believe my best time is not sub 14 and I can't believe my worst time isn't sup 21.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2010)

Spoiler



O_O


Spoiler



2x2 O_O


Spoiler



In the next spoiler is an accomplishment O_O


Spoiler



Just kidding, its in the next one O_O


Spoiler



I promise, it really is in the next one O_O


Spoiler



Times O_O


Spoiler



1.77	2.13	2.19	1.34	1.83	2.87	2.37	2.56	2.84	2.31	2.35	2.47


Spoiler



Look in the next spoiler O_O


Spoiler



2.28 average of 12 O_O


Spoiler



First 5 solves are 1.91 average of 5 O_O


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Ok this is the end of the spoiler pyramid now. Click the hide button in the top left.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 3, 2010)

2.36 Master Magic single.

I've had 5sub 1.5s today.


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2010)

Sub 1.5!??????????????!?!?!?!?!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Sub 1.5!??????????????!?!?!?!?!



Yeah, didn't you know i was that quick! 

2.5

Just got a 2.50avg on film too.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

Good luck on saturday!


----------



## Truncator (Jun 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2.28 average of 12 O_O


lolspacebar


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 3, 2010)

Just had a 1:11.34 4x4 solve with DOUBLE PARITY
Reduction was done around 35!

My best is 1:08.33


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Good luck on saturday!



You gonna judge me?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey, I'd love to.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2010)

Truncator said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2.28 average of 12 O_O
> ...



I dont give a sh1t


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 3, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck on saturday!
> ...



James you did get unlucky last time...


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > I know OH at home and OH in comp are two completely different stories. =\
> ...



Well, im .03 away from NAR. In my 17.69 avg i had these plls: F T J A N
Chris had these: AJJAU

I'll beat it soon, but so will Chris .


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 3, 2010)

4x4
single - 1:07.16 - (PB by 1.17)
avg5 - 1:11.97 - (PB by 7.45!)
avg12 - 1:17.73 - (PB by 5.61)

woah


EDIT:
I'm not good at pyraminx, so I thought I'd just put it in here instead of making another post.
I started taking pyraminx seriously yesterday. Still need a good one.
single - 4.78
avg5 - 12.14
avg12 - 12.78


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



So will J-fly


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> hrmm.
> 
> I think I prefer CLL/ELL to OLL/PLL



yay


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just nearly clipped the 20 second mark today, @ 23.xx.....also had a couple of aO5s with LOTS of sub 30s......


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2010)

Average of 5: 29.71
1. (15.43) L2 B2 R F2 B2 L2 D' R' F' B' L' U D2 B L2 B' R2 D' B2 U2 L F D2 F' R2
2. 15.80 U F2 U' R L2 U' L2 F' B2 L B' F' R2 U' B U2 F L F2 L F U D' L2 B
3. 16.00 D' R B R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 F' R L U B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 B L' F U' D' R'
4. 57.33[POP] U R' U L2 D R' U D L2 R2 B2 F' R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 D R' F' U2 F2 R2
5. (DNF[POP at the end]) R B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F R F2 R2 U' B2 U D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' 


stats: (hide)
number of times: 4/5
best time: 15.43
worst time: 57.33

current mean of 3: DNF (σ = 34.37)
best mean of 3: 15.74 (σ = 0.24)

current avg5: 29.71 (σ = 19.53)
best avg5: 29.71 (σ = 19.53)

session avg: 29.71 (σ = 19.53)
session mean: 26.14

Pro if I do say so myself.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jun 4, 2010)

By far my best RA of 5:

Average: 17.70
Standard Deviation: 0.12
Best Time: 16.87
Worst Time: 25.14
Individual Times:
1.	17.67	R2 D2 L' R2 B' U B' F U2 F L2 R' D B2 L' R F2 U' F L2 R D2 L' U' B
2.	17.90	B' F2 U F' L F2 D' U' F2 D' U F2 U' B2 D2 R' B U' B F U2 R B' F' R
3.	(16.87)	D U L R B' D2 B F L D2 R' B2 R B R F' D2 L R2 D B F L F2 U'
4.	(25.14)	D' L2 R2 F' D B F2 L' B2 F' U2 F R' D F' L U L B L' F2 U2 B' F2 R2
5.	17.54	F2 L R2 U B' F2 R' D R2 D' L' D' U' B F2 U' B2 L F L R B F2 L2 R

The scrambles were pretty easy though...


----------



## Anthony (Jun 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Then we "dont give a sh1t" about your times because spacebar ≠ stackmat. It's very likely that your average would have been considerably slower had you used a stackmat.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont give a sh1t
> ...



+1


----------



## Meep (Jun 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Truncator said:
> ...



<3Anthony


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 4, 2010)

Random method #3482734 (nowhere else to put it, I have thousands of ideas like this and never commit them to text).



> <+Kirjava> 1x2x3 -> EO and CentreOrientation -> SB -> CMOLL -> PermLSE
> <+Kirjava> rowan: it makes LSE and second block crazyfast




Lawl RouxZZ. Shame EO step prob sux.

EDIT; EO can be detected by looking at UFR faces only.

EDIT2; ahaha this is ****ing awesome. here's the alg for the 8flip; r'UR'U2r2U2RU'r


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2010)

Ooh... I just had an idea (possibly bad...) to add on to that:

Alternative step 4. After the second block, put the last two L and R edges in the top layer. Now solve the corners and position the M edges in the M layer in one go.

Alternative step 5. Permute the L6E (in one go)

Your thoughts on this?


Btw, I have no idea about the number algorithms required to learn for step 4...

EDIT: :S I think it might be around 200+...


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting. I don't know how many cases it brings it down to, and how many extra it makes 'CMOLL'. Do you mean that the M edges would be in the M layer /and/ the corners are adjusted as solved? 

It's obviously better than 2look LSE, but is it by much? And is it many algs to learn?

EDIT; I think corners can feasibly be done in 129 algs.

EDIT2; LSE is 24 (easy) algs I think.

Well, M layer in one alg is 12 cases (I think). UL/UR can either be solved or swapped, so multiply the number of case by 2. 

12 is conservative, since many of those 12 cases are inverse or mirrors of each other.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Yes. Just to clarify, the corners should be solved and adjusted so they're in their correct positions, and the last L and R edges should be on the UL and UR but they can be switched with each other.

2. Probably not by much I think...

3. Probably...

Yeah I'm sure you've got the right idea.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 4, 2010)

This is actually a really good idea. It's just a case of biting the bullet and learning 129 new algs. 

It might even be worth me learning the LSE cases anyway, since I could 1look them when they come up. (I skip EO a lot these days with KCLL anyway)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmm... how did/can you reduce the number of algs down to 129?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

Average: 4.66
Standard Deviation: 0.31
Best Time: 2.24
Worst Time: 5.79
Individual Times:
1.	5.15	F2 U' R F' U' R2 F2 U'
2.	4.16	U2 R' F2 U F2 U2 R U'
3.	(2.24)	*F R F R' U' R' U2*
4.	(5.79)	U F2 U' F R' U2 F2 U'
5.	4.66	R F' U R F2 R2 F'
see bolded scramble, ignore my sucky time, that is an almost for sure WR scramble, it was a decent AVG5 too.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 4, 2010)

By being stupid. I only considered having to learn algs for 3 configurations for edges, when there is 6 - giving 258. Hmm.

However, you can reduce it to 4 configurations to give 172, but it's a bit sloppy (requires max 2 setup moves). Configurations are edges in UL/UR, UF/UB, UL/DF, UR/DF. You can reduce to 3 configurations and 129 algs by allowing max 3 setups moves, but this subset is not worth learning.

EDIT; Then again, 258 algs is better than the 360 you'd have to learn for one look LSE without any influence other than EO.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

new PB avg12, 4.80


Spoiler



Average: 4.80
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 3.39
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(3.39)	U F2 U' F R U' R U'
2.	3.54	F' R' U F U F' R' U
3.	4.29	R2 F' R F2 U2 R F' U'
4.	(DNF)	U F2 R U' R' F U2 F' R'
5.	6.07	F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U F' R
6.	4.77	U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F' U2 F
7.	5.18	U2 R F2 R U2 F' R U
8.	6.43	U' F U2 R2 U' F' R U F'
9.	5.17	F2 U F2 R' F R' U F2 R U'
10.	4.07	R' U F' U' F R2 U'
11.	4.54	U F' U2 R' F U2 F2 U'
12.	3.89	R' F2 U' F R2 F' R' F R'


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 4, 2010)

```
03:26:03 <+Kirjava> you could solve one of the edges correctly during CMLL
03:26:06 <+Kirjava> just one
03:26:12 < Robert> ah...
03:26:12 <+Kirjava> and one look LSE would be 60 algs
03:26:25 <+Kirjava> I don't know how many algs corners would be though
03:26:32 <+Kirjava> lemmie think
03:26:46 <+Kirjava> 2?
03:27:03 <+Kirjava> 4 algs to solve a specific edge
03:27:10 <+Kirjava> but you have the choice of two edges
03:27:13 <+Kirjava> so 2 algs?
03:27:17 <+Kirjava> (for each case)
03:27:32 <+Kirjava> 86 algs
03:27:36 <+Kirjava> 86 + 60
```


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 4, 2010)

[9:17:28 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: Average of 5: 4.58
1. (3.93) U F U' R' F U' F'
2. 5.14 R U R2 U R2 U F' R'
3. (6.15) R' F' R2 U R' U2 F' R U
4. 4.30 U2 F2 R' F' U' R2 U' F2 R2
5. 4.32 U R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
[9:17:38 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: sub 5 <;O
[9:17:51 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: thats a pb mayne
[9:17:57 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: too bad i cant post it >;O


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 2:00.28, 2:05.78, 2:05.82, 2:02.73, 1:57.10, 2:10.48, (1:53.78), 2:04.11, 1:55.81, 1:57.78, (2:16.46), 2:01.14 = 2:02.10 avg12
> 
> 1:57.10, (2:10.48), (1:53.78), 2:04.11, 1:55.81 = 1:59.01 avg5
> 
> 5x5x5/K4


we should race soon <3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 4, 2010)

2x2 avg12 - 5.24 - stackmat (This must be included for all averages)

5.22	F L2 F' R F' U B U R U2 B L' D B R F2 D2 L2 U' B
3.28	B' D2 R' D2 L F' L' U L B2 L' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U2
5.55	F' L U' F2 U2 F' L' B L2 U' B L U L' D2 B R' D2 R2 U
5.36	R B2 U2 B D F U2 F2 R' U' R' F' L B D' R' D F' U2 B2
(11.05)	U B D' F2 U R B' D L2 U B' L2 U2 F U' R F' D2 R' F
5.27	B' R2 U' F2 D' B' R' F' D L B D B L2 B2 R' U' B' U2 F'
5.15	D' R' F2 L2 F' U2 L' D' R2 F' L2 B U F U F2 R B2 D' L
(2.90)	L B2 D F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 D' F' L2 D' F U L2 F2 U' B R'
5.83	L' D2 F2 R' U2 B' U R' U2 R' U' R' F U2 R' B2 L B2 L' D2
6.93	D B2 L2 D' L F' L B D F2 L2 B' U' F' L U L' B L2 U2
5.11	R2 F R U' B R' D2 L U2 R' F' L' U B U' L F2 R U' R'
4.72	R D' R2 U' B' L2 U R' U2 R2 D' R' B' D2 F D R2 B R2 B

2x2 CCT scrambles shortened from 25 to 20 moves.
The best avg5 in the session was only 5.22, haha.

Not sure if I want to learn CLL or not. It doesn't seem like my times would be that much faster with it. The first layer would be slower than ortega and the recognition wouldn't be that good. Can't decide!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 2x2 CCT scrambles shortened from 25 to 20 moves.
> The best avg5 in the session was only 5.22, haha.
> 
> Not sure if I want to learn CLL or not. It doesn't seem like my times would be that much faster with it. The first layer would be slower than ortega and the recognition wouldn't be that good. Can't decide!



At least use 3 gen scrambles! Those are disgusting. ;P
And I'm sure you'd get faster if you learnt CLL.


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Truncator said:
> ...


lol his best official single is like 2.27 with a LL skip LOL FAIL


----------



## Weston (Jun 4, 2010)

OH 2-gen Scrambles:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 4.12
worst time: 9.40

current avg5: 6.49 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 5.41 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 6.32 (σ = 0.64)
*best avg12: 5.80 (σ = 0.59)* HAPPY FACE!

session avg: 6.49 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 6.50




Spoiler



8.36, 8.21, 7.94, 6.14, 9.40, 5.76, 8.14, 9.18, 8.38, 6.43, 4.52, 6.64, 5.53, 6.62, 5.99, 6.36, 6.33, 6.95, 6.54, 5.41, 6.79, 5.27, 5.29, 6.01, 6.71, 7.23, 6.32, 5.27, 4.83, 5.81, 5.14, 7.12, 6.72, 6.40, 6.86, 7.90, 5.20, 6.43, 7.39, 7.60, 6.21, 5.74, 6.12, 6.13, 5.12, 4.12, 7.03, 6.76, 6.79, 5.92


Scrambles


Spoiler



1. 8.36 R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' R U2 R2
2. 8.21 U' R2 U R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R U2 R' U2
3. 7.94 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R' U R2 U
4. 6.14 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R
5. (9.40) R' U2 R2 U R' U R U R' U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R U R2 U2 R2
6. 5.76 R' U2 R2 U R U R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2
7. 8.14 U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U
8. 9.18 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R U R U' R U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R U R'
9. 8.38 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U R U R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2
10. 6.43 R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R'
11. 4.52 R' U R' U R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U R' U R' U R U' R' U R
12. 6.64 U R U2 R U' R U2 R' U R U' R U R' U' R U R U' R2 U2 R U R U
13. 5.53 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U R U' R2 U' R' U' R2
14. 6.62 U R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R U' R U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U'
15. 5.99 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R U' R' U' R' U R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R2
16. 6.36 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U R' U R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R
17. 6.33 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U R U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R U2
18. 6.95 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2
19. 6.54 U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' U2
20. 5.41 U' R U' R' U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R' U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2
21. 6.79 R2 U' R U' R U' R U R U R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R2
22. 5.27 U R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U R U
23. 5.29 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R U' R U' R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U'
24. 6.01 U R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U2
25. 6.71 U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U' R U R2 U R U2
26. 7.23 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R'
27. 6.32 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
28. 5.27 R' U R2 U' R U' R U R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 R'
29. 4.83 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U
30. 5.81 U' R' U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R U' R2 U2
31. 5.14 R U' R U R U2 R' U' R U R2 U R' U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R'
32. 7.12 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2
33. 6.72 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U'
34. 6.40 U R2 U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R' U'
35. 6.86 U R2 U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U'
36. 7.90 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R2
37. 5.20 U R2 U' R U R2 U2 R U R U R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R U'
38. 6.43 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R2
39. 7.39 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2
40. 7.60 R U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R'
41. 6.21 U R U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R U'
42. 5.74 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R
43. 6.12 R' U R U R U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R'
44. 6.13 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R U R U R' U R' U
45. 5.12 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R
46. (4.12) U2 R U' R U2 R U R' U R U R U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R U'
47. 7.03 R U R' U' R2 U2 R U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R
48. 6.76 R U2 R U' R' U R U R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R'
49. 6.79 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2
50. 5.92 U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U2


I calculated my TPS on the fastest solve and it was 5.59 QTM (htm? I don't know which is which, but I counted a U2 as two moves. That sounds like qtm to me)


----------



## Faz (Jun 4, 2010)

Wat. ^^

My *OH 2gen *avg12: 7.57, 9.91, 7.52, 8.34, 5.68, 10.65, 4.99, 8.84, 5.78, 7.76, 8.34, 8.35 = 7.82
Weston, teach me how to turn fast.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call bs.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Wat. ^^
> 
> My avg12: 7.57, 9.91, 7.52, 8.34, 5.68, 10.65, 4.99, 8.84, 5.78, 7.76, 8.34, 8.35 = 7.82
> Weston, teach me how to turn fast.



3x sub-6 o_o And a sub-5 
Your times look so unreal. 

Just couple days ago I watched this again: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RlUqmCHe_A 
And now you do like 3 better solves in one average. Where's your limits..


----------



## Faz (Jun 4, 2010)

that was OH 2gen lol


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 4, 2010)

This was a surprise to me, but I now know full OLL. However, I used Meph's algs, but with heaps of mirrors, so this is just temporary. But anyway,


Spoiler



I'm feeling rather pleased with myself


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> that was OH 2gen lol



Haha, okay 
It wasn't that far from your 2H avg PB.
Of course I was a bit surprised how quietly you posted that 
Well, these things happen more often right after waking up X)


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 4, 2010)

Statistics for 06-04-2010 13:02:15

Average: 10.64
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 8.14
Worst Time: 14.24
Individual Times:
1.	10.59	B L' R' D2 B2 F2 U B2 L R F2 L R2 B' L2 R D' R2 D2 L R2 F L' R' D2
2.	9.99	D' U2 B' F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 F D' B' F U2 L R B R' B2 D' L F2 L2 B2 R2
3.	13.85	L R' F' U2 B2 R' U' L2 B2 R D U2 L U' B' R' U B2 U' L2 D U' R D U2
4.	(14.24)	B L' U2 R B' U' B2 F2 U2 F' U B' U2 R D B' U2 L2 D' U B' L' D' U2 F
5.	9.40	U2 B2 D' U R F' D' U L2 U' L2 B' F D' U' L D U2 L' R2 U L2 R' D2 U'
6.	10.57	F D2 U' B' L2 D2 R' D' F' D' L B2 F2 D' F D U' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' B2 F2
7.	10.56	U2 L2 U R' D2 B2 L R D' B F U L' B' U2 R2 D' U R D U2 F R' F' L2
8.	9.27	B2 L B2 R2 F' R D U' B F' D' B' F' D U' L2 R' U' B F2 D2 L B' D2 B
9.	10.58	D2 F2 U B F L U2 B' L U B D2 U' L' D U2 L' R' U L' F R B2 L2 F'
10.	(8.14)	L' R' B2 U' B F U2 B F L2 U2 R' D' U2 L' D2 L' R' D L' R2 D2 L' R U2
11.	10.62	B2 L' R2 B' F R' B' F' L B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L D R B2 R D U L' U L' R2
12.	10.99	U2 B F' D U B2 F2 R D L R' U B2 F' U B F L2 R' B F U' B' L2 R


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> Statistics for 06-04-2010 13:02:15
> 
> Average: 10.64
> Standard Deviation: 1.09
> ...



Only 0.45 sec difference between you and Simon. Which one will sub-10 first? 
Are you using the same type of cubes, btw?


----------



## plechoss (Jun 4, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1957  my previous best was around 1:27 and my PB on real cube is 1:37 :fp


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 4, 2010)

Konsta said:


> oskarasbrink said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics for 06-04-2010 13:02:15
> ...



Simon will probably hit sub-10 before me  but i won't be far behind and yes, both use moded A5's


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2010)

plechoss said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1957  my previous best was around 1:27 and my PB on real cube is 1:37 :fp



Wow, really fast edge pairing and 3x3x3 stage, unlucky with the centres!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 4, 2010)

I got my first sub-14 today  13.74


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 4, 2010)

broke pb twice within 25 solves, 41.63 and 41.23, today.
why am i averaging 57s x(

EDIT; is 41.23 the fastest nonlucky direct solving time as of now?


----------



## Escher (Jun 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.09
1. 7.18 L' F2 B2 L R' U2 R' U2 L' U' F' B L D' B' F2 R F L' B' L D' R D' F' 
2. 7.99 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 D R B2 R U D F U' D B R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' D 
3. 9.52 L2 R F D U2 R D R2 B2 L' R2 B D L D U B2 L F' L2 B' F R2 F U' 
4. 8.26 F2 U B' U F' D2 U2 R' B' L' F U' B2 F' R B' U L' R2 F2 R2 U F D B2 
5. (7.04) L' F2 D' B' R2 L2 U2 R' U L R B2 R2 B2 U' D B F R2 B' F2 D U L' B2 
6. 8.20 B2 R B2 F' D U' R' L' U2 R' U D' F L2 U2 F2 B2 U D2 R D' U' R2 F U' 
7. (11.63) D' U L F2 D' L U' F' L2 U' R' F D F D' L' B L' R2 D' U' F' D R2 L 
8. 10.21 L' D2 U2 R F L' R' D2 L2 U' B' D F2 U2 D2 F U' D L2 D2 F2 U R B2 R' 
9. 10.98 U F R2 U2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 R F' D' F B L2 F' U B2 D2 R' U2 L R' F2 B' 
10. 10.35 B' L' D' L2 D L' U' B2 L B2 R2 D2 R' U' F U2 D' R U D2 B' F2 L' U2 R2 
11. 9.15 R2 L' D L2 F2 L F2 L' R D' U B F' L2 R2 B' L B' D' F' L' F' U' F2 R' 
12. 9.08 D2 L F' D L2 U' D2 F' L U2 F' U D R2 D' B R2 B R' L D' L' B' U' L'

So close!!! solves 7-10 made me really unhappy 
The 7.04 was OLL skip, the rest were NL. I haven't been practicing that much recently so this is really nice, just before a comp too 

Also first 5 solves are 7.81 avg of 5


----------



## Toad (Jun 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 9.09
> 1. 7.18 L' F2 B2 L R' U2 R' U2 L' U' F' B L D' B' F2 R F L' B' L D' R D' F'
> 2. 7.99 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 D R B2 R U D F U' D B R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' D
> 3. 9.52 L2 R F D U2 R D R2 B2 L' R2 B D L D U B2 L F' L2 B' F R2 F U'
> ...



GOGOGO NR


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 4, 2010)

9.31 for today's first solve lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 9.09
> 1. 7.18 L' F2 B2 L R' U2 R' U2 L' U' F' B L D' B' F2 R F L' B' L D' R D' F'
> 2. 7.99 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 D R B2 R U D F U' D B R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' D
> 3. 9.52 L2 R F D U2 R D R2 B2 L' R2 B D L D U B2 L F' L2 B' F R2 F U'
> ...





Ok fine, it's get a lot faster on 3x3x3 time! after the exams...


----------



## Bierproever (Jun 4, 2010)

finished learning full pll


----------



## plechoss (Jun 4, 2010)

3.53 2x2 avg1000


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-04-2010 17:45:26

Cubes Solved: 1000/1000
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.53
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 1.08
Worst Time: 9.17
Individual Times:
1.	3.39	R' U2 R' U' R' F' U F' R F2 R2 F U R' U'
2.	1.30	F U' R2 U F' U R U' R' F' R2 F R2 F U
3.	2.45	F2 R U R2 F' U2 R' U2 F' R' U' R F' U2 R'
4.	3.67	F R F2 R F R' U2 R F' U F R F R' U2
5.	3.39	F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F
6.	4.84	R2 F' R' U2 R U R F U R F U' F' R2 U
7.	3.20	F U2 R F R' F' U2 F2 R F' U2 R F2 U' R'
8.	4.51	F U' R U R' U F2 U' F2 R F' U2 F R U
9.	2.36	F2 R F U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R F2 U F R' U'
10.	3.77	U F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 F U F U' F R' F2
11.	3.67	F R' F2 U2 F' U2 R F U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U'
12.	2.27	R U' F2 R' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 R'
13.	3.11	U' R2 F' R2 U F2 U F' R U R2 F' R2 F R
14.	4.17	R F U2 R' F U2 F' R F' U R2 U2 R U F2
15.	3.17	U R2 F R2 F' U F' U' R F R' F' R U R'
16.	2.76	F2 U' F2 U R F2 R F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R' U2
17.	3.02	U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 F U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2
18.	2.83	F2 U F U' F' R F2 R U F U2 F' R U' F
19.	2.69	U R F' R2 U' F2 U F R2 F2 U' R2 U R' U'
20.	3.11	U R' F' R U' R' U R F' U' R U' R F' R'
21.	3.53	R F2 U F' R2 U F2 R U' R2 F' R F U2 R2
22.	4.80	U R F2 U2 R F U F' U2 R' F' U2 R' F2 U
23.	3.91	F' R U F R' F R' F' U' R F2 R2 F' U' F
24.	2.73	R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F' U F R U' F' U F2
25.	9.17	U' F' U' R F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U R'
26.	3.50	R U' F R2 F R' U F2 U F R' U2 R2 U2 R'
27.	1.55	R2 U' R2 F' R F2 R2 U F' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2
28.	5.28	R2 U' F R U2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F' U R U2
29.	3.27	F U F R U R U R2 U' F' U F' U' R2 U'
30.	4.62	U' R' F R' F2 U R2 F' U R U2 F' U2 F R'
31.	2.03	R2 U2 F2 U F' U R' U' R2 F' U F U F' U'
32.	2.39	R' F U F2 U R2 F' U2 F R' F' R' F R U2
33.	4.27	U' R2 F' U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U F2 U' R2
34.	2.33	U' R2 F2 U R2 F U2 R F U2 R' U2 R' F' R
35.	1.36	R U R F U F2 R' F2 U' F' R' F' U' F U
36.	2.11	R' U F2 U' F R' F' R2 F R F' U F2 U2 R'
37.	2.30	R U2 R' U2 F R' F' U' R' F2 U' R U F2 U2
38.	1.08	F' U' F R' U' R2 F U F' U F U2 F2 R2 F'
39.	3.42	R U' F' U' R' U' R U2 F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R'
40.	1.08	R' F' R' U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F R F' U'
41.	4.81	R' U' F R F U R F' U R' U F U R' U
42.	3.20	R2 F' U' F R' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' F2
43.	4.23	F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F U2 R' F' U
44.	2.17	R' U F' R2 F2 U' R' F' U R U' R U' F R'
45.	2.89	R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U' R F' U F R F R2 F
46.	3.91	F U2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 R U'
47.	1.81	U F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U R2 F R2 U' F2 R2 F'
48.	4.59	F R' U F' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R U
49.	3.20	F R U' R' F R U R F2 R' F2 U R F' R'
50.	4.47	F U2 R' U2 F R2 U2 F' R U2 R F2 R' U' R'
51.	2.53	U2 F R2 U' F' U F U' F2 U R2 U R2 F2 R
52.	3.50	F' R U' R F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 U R'
53.	4.78	R F U F' R' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F
54.	3.39	F R F R' U F U' R U' R' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2
55.	3.86	R' F2 R2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2
56.	3.38	U F2 R' F R' U' R' U2 F' R U2 F2 R U' F
57.	2.89	R' U R F2 R U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F U
58.	3.86	F R U F' R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' F2 R
59.	2.64	F' R2 U R' U2 F' R U' R U' F2 U2 R' F' R
60.	2.92	F2 U F U F' R F R2 F2 R' U F' U' R2 F'
61.	4.47	F U R' U2 R' U R' U2 F R2 U F U' R F
62.	2.12	U2 F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 F' R U' F2 U F R
63.	3.26	F' U2 R F' U' F2 R2 U R U2 R U R F' U'
64.	3.19	U' F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 F' R F' R2 F' U R F2
65.	3.03	R' U2 F2 R' U R' F' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R' U2
66.	3.11	U' R2 F' R2 U' R F R F2 R2 U2 R2 U R' F
67.	4.80	U2 F2 R U F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R' F2 R
68.	2.33	F2 U F R U R' F R2 F' R' F U R2 U2 F'
69.	5.48	R2 F' R U R' F R U F2 U' F2 U F2 R U'
70.	2.78	R' F2 R F' U' R F' U2 F U' R U2 F' R2 F
71.	3.62	R' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R F R' F R' U' R' F2 R2
72.	2.66	U2 R F' R F2 U' R2 F U R2 F' R' U' F' R'
73.	3.78	F R' U' F R' F U' R' U' F R' U2 F R2 U2
74.	3.39	R' U2 F2 R' U R' F' R2 F U F2 R' U F R
75.	3.23	U2 R2 F' R U2 F2 U R' U F2 U2 R2 U' F U2
76.	4.19	F U' R' U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F U2 F R2 U F
77.	3.39	R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U R F R U R' U2 R' F'
78.	3.58	F2 U2 F R' F2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F' R U' F2
79.	4.92	F2 R' F R2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 F R F' R'
80.	4.06	U' R U' F' R U F' U F R' F2 R' F' U R
81.	5.12	R' F R2 F R' U' R F2 R F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'
82.	1.83	U' R F2 R2 F2 R U2 F' R2 U' R2 F U R2 F
83.	3.92	F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U R' U2 R U R U R F U2
84.	3.34	F' U2 F' U' F2 U F' U' R2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F2
85.	5.25	U' F' U2 F2 R' F2 U R' F' U2 F' R2 U R2 F
86.	2.69	R2 F R F' U' F' R F R F2 R F' R2 F U'
87.	3.62	F R2 U F' U F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R'
88.	2.72	F' R' F' R' U' R F2 R U' R2 F2 U R' F2 U'
89.	4.36	U' R' U2 F' R U' F R' F2 U' R2 F2 R F' R'
90.	3.94	F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F2 R2 U F2 U
91.	3.20	R' U' F2 R U R' U R2 F' R' U' F' R' F2 U'
92.	3.72	F R U' R' F' U R' F R2 F' R' U' R U2 F
93.	2.28	F2 U F U' F' R2 F' U' F' U' F' U F U2 F2
94.	4.00	F' R2 F2 U R2 U' R F' U F' R F R' F' R'
95.	3.26	U R U2 F' R F U F' R U' F' R U' R2 U'
96.	3.06	U R' F' R2 F' R2 F U2 F' U' R' F' R2 F' R'
97.	4.17	R U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R U R' F' U2 F' R2 F2 U
98.	4.08	U' R F U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R2 F' R U' F' U2
99.	2.69	R2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F2 U
100.	2.28	F' U F2 R' U' F' U' R U F2 U' R' U F' U
101.	3.84	U' F' U' F' U R' F2 U2 F R' F2 R2 F U R
102.	2.58	F U' F2 R' F R2 F U R F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2
103.	3.94	F2 R U2 R2 U2 F R U F' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F2
104.	3.50	F2 U F R' F U' R U F' U2 R' F' R' U F'
105.	3.68	F' R' U R2 U2 R U' F' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F U
106.	3.30	U R U2 R U' R2 U R' U R2 F' U R F2 U'
107.	3.31	U' R F' R' U F2 U' R U' F2 R F' R' U' F'
108.	3.11	F2 R U F2 R' U R' F' R' F2 U F R U2 F'
109.	5.08	F' R' F R2 U' R U2 R' F' U' R2 F' R' F2 R'
110.	4.47	U R U R2 F2 U' F R F2 U' R2 F R' F R2
111.	2.80	U2 R' F' U2 F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 F U2 F2 R'
112.	2.94	U' F2 U2 R2 F U' R2 F U F U' R' U' R2 F2
113.	4.80	F U2 F R F' U' F2 R2 F' R' U R2 U' F2 R
114.	3.46	U2 R F R U2 F2 R' U F' U' R2 F R F U'
115.	3.43	U' F' U' F U F R2 F U' F2 R2 F' R U' F2
116.	3.63	U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' U F' R F
117.	2.30	U' R' U2 R F2 U2 F U' F2 R' F U F2 U2 R'
118.	3.16	F2 U' F R' U2 R F R2 F2 U R2 F2 U R' F
119.	4.50	U R' U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U' F' U F2 U2 R' U
120.	3.58	U2 F U R2 F U R U F2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
121.	3.53	R2 U F2 U' F' R F2 R2 F' U' F R2 U2 R2 F2
122.	3.63	R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U' R U F' U2 F2 R2 U F
123.	5.19	R' F U' F R2 U F' U' R' F' U' R2 F' R U'
124.	3.80	F R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R U F' U2 R2 F U R
125.	3.86	U' R2 U' R' U2 R U F' R F' U R' U2 F U2
126.	4.16	F' U' F R' U F2 R F U F R' F2 U2 R U
127.	3.50	F2 R' U2 F' U' F' U2 F U' F U' R2 U2 R U2
128.	3.61	F' U F' R F U R F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 F' R'
129.	2.83	U2 F R2 U' F2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R
130.	2.97	R U' R' F2 U' F U2 F' R2 F R2 U R2 F' R2
131.	3.40	F R' U F U R2 U R F U' R U' R2 U' F'
132.	4.46	R U R F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 F' R U' R' F U
133.	4.15	U R2 U2 F U2 F2 R F R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F2
134.	2.86	U' F2 R U2 R' F R' U2 R' F R' U R' F R'
135.	3.25	R U' F U R' U F' R' F U' R F2 U' F' R2
136.	4.05	U2 F R F' U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U R' F2 U2
137.	3.44	F' R F' U' F U2 R2 F U2 F U2 F R2 F2 R'
138.	4.11	U' F2 R2 U' F U R U' F' U' R2 U' F' R U'
139.	5.15	R' F R F2 U' F2 R F' U' R F U R2 F2 U2
140.	2.53	U R U2 F2 U' F R' U F U F' R' U' F2 U2
141.	3.33	R2 U F U' R F R' F2 U' F U' F R2 F' R2
142.	3.06	F' R2 F2 U R F' R2 F2 R F' U F2 R U' R2
143.	5.40	U2 R U2 F' U R' U F2 U' R2 F' U R' F U
144.	3.55	R2 U2 R F' U' F' R2 U R' F' U' F2 R' U2 R
145.	3.68	U F' U2 F R' U R U R' F U' R2 F2 U' R'
146.	4.34	F' U2 F U F' R' F' U2 R U F U2 R2 F' U'
147.	4.38	U R' F' R' U' F2 R' F' U F' R2 F' U' R U'
148.	3.59	F2 R U R' F2 U2 R F U2 F2 R2 U F' R F2
149.	4.55	R2 F' R F R F2 R' F2 U F' R F2 U' R U2
150.	4.30	F2 U' F2 R F' R' U2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 R2
151.	6.80	F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' F U' F R' U' F U2
152.	4.16	R2 U' R2 U R F' U' F U F' R2 F2 R U' F
153.	4.56	R F' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F R F2 R2 U'
154.	4.16	U2 F R U R' F2 R' F' U R' F2 U F2 R' F'
155.	4.55	F' U F R2 F R U R U2 R' F2 R U R U
156.	2.43	R' U' R F2 R F' U' R2 F R2 U R2 U2 F R
157.	3.36	U' R' F U' F2 U F2 R U F U' F' U2 R' U'
158.	3.11	R2 F' U' R2 F2 R2 F' U F R' U R' F' U R
159.	3.50	F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U F
160.	3.02	R2 F2 R F U' F' U' F2 U' R U' F R F R'
161.	3.52	F' R2 F' R2 U F2 U F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R U'
162.	3.53	F R' F R F' R2 F R F U2 R F2 U2 F' U'
163.	4.28	F R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' F' R' U2
164.	5.52	F2 R' U R F2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 R2 F U F2
165.	4.77	F2 R2 U2 F R' F U R2 U2 R' U F' R' F2 R
166.	2.66	F2 R' U R' F2 R F U F2 R2 F R F R' F
167.	2.78	U' F R2 U2 R F U F' R' F2 U2 F R' U F'
168.	3.52	U2 R F U2 F2 R F R2 U R2 F2 R F R2 U'
169.	6.31	R F' U2 F' U' R' F' R2 U' F U2 R U' R2 F'
170.	3.38	F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F
171.	4.08	F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F' R
172.	2.41	F R' U R U' F U' R2 U' R2 F' R U F U'
173.	3.75	R' U F U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U F R2 U R F
174.	3.40	F2 U2 F U F' R U R' U F' U F2 U2 F' R'
175.	2.65	F' U F2 U' R F R2 F2 R F U2 F U' F2 R
176.	3.28	R' U2 R F2 U2 R F' U' R F' U F' U' F2 U
177.	1.86	R U' R' U' F' R U F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R'
178.	4.09	F2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' F2 U R F2 R U F' U2
179.	1.58	F R2 F2 R2 U F U' R F' U' R' F' U2 F2 R
180.	2.72	F2 U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R2
181.	2.97	R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F U R U' F
182.	4.46	R2 F' R U2 F R' U2 F U' F2 U R2 F' U F2
183.	4.08	U R F2 R U' R U' R' F' U2 R' U F' U F'
184.	3.56	F' U F2 R' F U' R U2 F' U' R' F' U2 F R'
185.	1.96	F' R' U' R2 F' R' F R F U R U F2 U' F'
186.	3.88	R F' R' F U' R2 U2 R' U F R F' U R2 U'
187.	3.52	U F' U R2 F R F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U R' F'
188.	3.05	F U2 F R2 F' R' U2 R' F U F U2 F2 R U2
189.	2.53	F' R' U F' U2 F R U R' U2 R' U R' F' U
190.	4.72	U' F2 R2 U' F R U2 R U' F R F2 U2 R' U'
191.	2.55	F' R F R' F2 U2 R' U2 F R U' F R2 U2 F2
192.	3.56	R2 U R' F2 U F' U F2 R F U' F R' F2 U'
193.	5.68	F2 R2 U F' U' R' U F R' F2 R2 F' R' U' R
194.	3.40	R' U' F' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R U2 F U' F U'
195.	2.91	F' R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U
196.	3.83	U F U' F U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2
197.	2.81	U2 R' U2 R2 U F R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 U' F R2
198.	3.58	R2 U2 F U2 R U' F R' U2 R' U' R F2 R F'
199.	5.93	U' F2 U2 F R2 U' R F' U' R' F R2 F' U2 F'
200.	5.30	R2 F' U' R2 F R2 U' R F U F' R F R U'
201.	2.59	U R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 F R
202.	2.81	U F2 R F' U' R2 F U2 F U R' F R F2 R2
203.	2.90	F U R' F' R' U R F' U F2 U R2 U R2 U
204.	3.86	U' R' F2 U2 R F' R2 F2 R F' U' F' R' F2 U2
205.	3.72	R F' R' F2 U R U R U2 R' F' R2 F2 R F2
206.	2.91	F' R' U' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U' R2 F' U'
207.	4.02	U2 R U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U F2 R' U'
208.	5.50	F2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 F' R2 U F U F U'
209.	3.81	F' U R' F U' F R' U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U' F
210.	3.84	F' R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 F' U F R2 F U2 F2 R2
211.	3.16	R U' R F2 R2 U R U R' F' U R' U R2 F'
212.	2.52	U2 R F' R' U' R F R2 U' R' F' R F2 R2 F
213.	4.31	U' R U2 F R F' U' R F R2 U' R' F2 U' R2
214.	3.77	U2 R2 F U' F R U' R F R U2 R F2 R F'
215.	2.33	F' R2 F2 R F2 U2 R F' U2 R' F' R F U2 R
216.	5.18	R F2 R U2 R2 F' R U' F' U R' F' U2 F2 U'
217.	3.16	R2 F R F2 R' F' R' U' F R' U2 R2 U2 F U2
218.	5.96	R' U R2 F2 R F U' R U R' F' R' U F R'
219.	3.96	U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F'
220.	2.69	R2 F2 U F2 U R' U' F R F' R U F R2 F'
221.	3.28	F U2 R' U' F' R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 R U R F2
222.	2.58	R U' F R2 F' R' U' R F2 R' U F2 R2 U' F
223.	2.56	F R F2 R F' U F2 R U' F2 U' R' F2 U' R
224.	3.84	U' F U2 F R2 F' R' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U R2 U
225.	3.21	R F' U' F R F U F' U' R U F U2 F2 R
226.	3.68	U R' F U' R F2 U2 F2 R U2 R F' U2 F' U2
227.	3.08	U2 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 U' F' U2 F
228.	3.44	U' F R F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R F' U R F
229.	3.43	F U' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R' F2 R' U R'
230.	2.58	R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R2 F' R' F U R2
231.	2.36	U' R2 U F' R U2 R' U R F' R U2 F2 U' R2
232.	4.08	F' U F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F U F' U
233.	2.08	R2 F2 R U' R' F' U' R U R F2 R' U2 R2 F
234.	3.96	U' R F U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F' U' F' U' R
235.	4.71	F2 R' F2 R U F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
236.	1.90	R2 U2 R F U' R2 F U2 R' U' F' U2 R' F' R'
237.	1.25	R2 F2 R U2 F' R U F2 R' F' U R2 U' F R'
238.	3.25	F' U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F' U'
239.	2.83	R F R F R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U R' F
240.	2.94	U R F2 R2 F R2 F' U' R F2 R2 U2 F U F'
241.	4.31	U F2 U' F' U' F' R' F' U2 R F' U2 F R2 U'
242.	3.58	U2 R2 F2 R F' U2 R2 F' R2 F' U' F R' U' R
243.	4.22	R2 U' F' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U R' U F U2 R
244.	4.86	R2 F2 U' R2 U R' F' U R2 U R2 U' R U F'
245.	2.47	R' F2 U F U' F2 R2 U R2 U R' F2 U' F R
246.	3.18	F' U R' F U R' U2 R U' R F2 R' F R' U'
247.	3.83	F' R U' R' F' U2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U2 F2 R'
248.	3.55	F R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U F2 U2 F R F U'
249.	4.75	U F2 R U2 R F U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R F'
250.	4.58	F' U2 R' U' R F' U2 F' R F U R2 F' R U'
251.	4.27	U R U' F' R2 F' R U2 F' R' U R F R U'
252.	3.50	R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 R' U R' F' R' U R F2
253.	4.28	R' F U2 R F' R2 F' R U2 F2 R' F R U' F2
254.	2.58	U2 F2 R' F U F U' F R2 F U R2 U2 R U
255.	4.69	R' U' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R F R2 F U' R' F U'
256.	3.15	U2 F U F U2 R U R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2
257.	3.69	U F' U R2 F' U' F' R2 F' R2 F R' F2 U F'
258.	6.91	U' F R U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U F R' U' R' U
259.	2.84	F2 U F2 R F2 R U' F' R F2 U F2 R' U R
260.	3.08	R2 F2 U' F U R' F' U R F U R U R' U
261.	3.11	U2 R F' U' F' U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R F R' U'
262.	5.00	R U2 R' U R' F' R2 U' F' U2 F R U' R2 F'
263.	2.34	U' R F U2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U F2
264.	3.72	U R U' F2 U' F U' R' F R U2 R' F R U2
265.	2.22	R' U' F U' F' R' U2 R' F' R F' U' F' U2 F2
266.	5.27	F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U R F' R2 F R F2 U' R'
267.	2.83	F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' F2 R F' R' U R2 F' U2 F
268.	4.40	R' U R' F U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 U2
269.	3.08	U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F R' F2 R F U F
270.	4.31	U' R' F R U' F R F2 U2 F R F2 R U F'
271.	4.05	F2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' F
272.	4.43	F2 R' F2 U F' U F2 R' U2 R U' R F' R F
273.	3.41	R2 U2 R U' R U F' U2 R2 U' R U F R F'
274.	2.90	R2 F R2 F' R2 F2 U' F R U2 F R U2 R2 U2
275.	3.46	F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F' U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R F' R'
276.	4.05	F R' F' R2 U R' U R2 U F' R F2 R' F R
277.	4.59	U' F R' U F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R F R'
278.	2.46	R' U' R' F2 U R2 F' R F2 R' U' F R' U' R'
279.	3.78	R' U2 F U2 R2 F2 U' R' F' U' R' U' F' U' R
280.	5.18	F U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U F' R2 F U
281.	3.47	F2 R' U' F' U2 R F' R' U' F' U R' U F2 U
282.	5.31	F R F U2 R' F2 U R2 U2 F R2 U' R2 F U2
283.	2.34	U' R U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' F R2 U' R' U R
284.	3.33	F2 U2 F' R F' R2 U F2 U' F' R U' R' F2 U
285.	3.69	F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R' U' R2 U F' R2 F R' U
286.	4.43	F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' F' R' F' U' F' U' R' U2 F'
287.	5.34	R2 U2 R' F2 R F R U2 F' U' R' F U2 F2 U
288.	4.31	U2 R U' F' U' F' R' U R2 F' U2 R2 F U' F2
289.	3.47	R U2 F' U R' F' R F' R F' R U' R U2 R
290.	3.50	U' R F2 U R2 U2 R2 F U' F U R2 U R2 U'
291.	2.33	R U R F R2 F U R F' U' R U2 R U2 F2
292.	2.69	U F' R F2 U' R' U R F' R F' U' R2 F' R'
293.	4.83	U R' U2 R U F2 R F2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 U'
294.	2.68	R' U' R F' U F R U2 F2 R2 U R U2 F' U'
295.	2.77	U' F U R' U F2 U2 R' F' R F U2 F2 U R2
296.	4.72	R U2 F' U2 F2 U F U' R F U2 F' U F2 R'
297.	3.22	F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U F' U' R2 F' U2 R
298.	3.93	R2 F' U2 R F' R F2 R2 U' R F' R2 F R' F'
299.	3.11	F2 R2 F R2 U R' U2 F' R' F2 U' R' U' F' U'
300.	4.52	U' F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' R' F' U' R2 U2 F2 R
301.	2.72	F U2 R U R2 U' R' U F' U' F' R' U2 R U'
302.	3.34	U2 F2 U F' U R' U2 F' R' U R F2 U R' U'
303.	2.31	F R F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F' R F' U2 R' F2
304.	3.31	F' U F2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U' F' R' U2 R' F2 R'
305.	6.36	F R' U R2 F' U R2 U2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R2
306.	4.90	U R F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R U2 R' F' R2 U'
307.	4.00	F U R U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' F2
308.	5.47	R2 F2 U F U2 F2 U R' F' R' F' U R' U R2
309.	2.16	U' F U' F2 U' R U' R2 F' U' F' R' U' R F'
310.	5.47	F2 U' R' U' F U' R2 F R U F2 U F2 U' R'
311.	3.22	R' F R' U' F U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R F
312.	2.38	F R U F' R2 F R2 U F2 U' F R' F R F2
313.	3.36	F' R2 F2 U' F U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R U2
314.	3.88	R2 U F U' R' U' R U F R' U R' F' R U
315.	3.41	F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F' R' F' R
316.	4.94	F U' F2 R U2 R U R2 F R U' F' R F R'
317.	2.61	U' R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F U' R' F R2 U2 R F'
318.	3.28	F R F R' F R F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F2
319.	4.21	R2 F' R U F R F R2 U R2 U2 F' R' F2 U
320.	4.13	R' U2 R' F R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' F R2 U'
321.	1.88	R' F U2 R F R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2
322.	1.97	R U2 F2 U' F2 U' R U' R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R'
323.	3.96	F2 U2 F R U2 F' U' R2 F2 R F R' F U R2
324.	4.22	F U R F2 U R' U F2 R' F R U F2 R2 U'
325.	4.11	R2 U2 F R U F2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R F' U2
326.	2.44	F2 R' U2 F' R' U R' U F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U'
327.	3.96	R' U' R2 F2 U2 F R F2 U F' R2 F2 R2 U R
328.	2.91	U' F' U R' F' R' F2 U' R2 F' U' R' U R' U'
329.	2.36	U2 F R F' U2 R F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F' R2 F2
330.	3.31	U F U F' R' U F' U2 R U' R F U F R
331.	5.08	F R2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R U2 F R F' U2 F
332.	3.13	U F' U R2 F2 U R' F' U R2 U R' F U F2
333.	4.15	U' R' U R U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 R U2 F R2 F'
334.	3.80	F2 U' F R F U2 F2 R F' U' F2 U2 R U2 F'
335.	4.02	F2 R' U2 R2 F U' R2 U R2 F U2 F2 U' F R2
336.	3.66	F U' F' R' F2 U' R U R F R2 U2 F' R F
337.	2.88	F' U F' R U' F2 U' F U' F R2 F2 U' F' R2
338.	3.28	U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U F R2 F2 U F U2 R2 F2 U'
339.	5.02	F R2 F U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F R' F'
340.	3.75	R U2 R2 U F' U' F2 R F U' F2 U R2 U2 R2
341.	3.80	U R' U R F' U' F R U2 F U R' U2 R' U
342.	4.31	R U2 F' U' R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U' R2 F U' F2
343.	3.13	R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F R F' U2 R U2 F2 U R2 F'
344.	3.86	F R U F2 R2 F R U' R U2 F' U R2 U F
345.	2.84	U' F' U' F R U R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 F U'
346.	3.47	R F R' U F' U F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U R F'
347.	2.69	R2 F' U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 U
348.	5.46	R F2 R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R U R2 F' U2 F U2
349.	2.31	F2 R F' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 R U' F2 U F'
350.	2.46	R2 U2 F' R F R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U2
351.	2.53	F2 R U' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F' R U F' R' F'
352.	3.75	R F2 U2 F2 U2 F R F' U2 R U' F' R' U2 F2
353.	4.69	R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 U F2 R U' F2 U2 R' F' R'
354.	3.02	U2 R' U' R F' R2 U F R U2 R' U2 F2 R U
355.	3.90	R' U' F' R F U2 R U2 F' R F R F U2 R2
356.	5.52	U R2 F' R2 U2 F U' R U F2 U F U2 R U
357.	3.84	F R' U2 F2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 R2 F U2 R U'
358.	3.78	R2 F' R U' R' F2 R2 F R2 U R U2 F' U R2
359.	3.21	R' U F' U' R F' R F U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' F2
360.	3.38	U R2 F R2 U F' R F R' F R2 F2 U R' F2
361.	3.71	U2 F U2 F2 R U R' F' R F2 R U' R' F' R
362.	3.03	R' F U R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R U F R' F R2
363.	3.03	U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 R' F R' F' R U' R2 U F2
364.	2.53	R U R F' R F U' R F R U2 R2 U2 F R
365.	3.86	U R' U' F' U2 R2 U F U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 F'
366.	2.33	F U2 R' F' U R2 U F R U2 F' R' F2 R2 U'
367.	2.63	U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R F2 R2 F' U R2 F' R2 F2
368.	3.25	R2 F' U F' U R F U F' R2 U F U R' F'
369.	3.16	R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2
370.	2.61	R U R2 U R U2 F' U' R F R F2 R2 F2 U2
371.	3.84	U' F' U R F U R F2 R2 F2 U F' U' R U
372.	3.36	R2 F R' F2 U F2 U2 F U' R2 U2 R U R F2
373.	4.86	U' F R' F R2 F U F' R' U R2 F' R' F U2
374.	4.06	U' F2 R' U2 R F U2 F2 R' U' F' U R' U F2
375.	3.44	U2 F U' R' U F R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2
376.	2.96	R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R F2 U
377.	4.81	R F2 R F R' F' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' R' F' R'
378.	3.75	R' U F' R' F R U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R F' R
379.	4.21	U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F U R2 U'
380.	2.96	F2 U' F' U R' U' F U2 F U R F2 U2 R' F2
381.	3.96	R2 F2 U2 R F R' F' U F' R F U2 R2 U' F2
382.	3.96	F U F' R2 U' R' F2 R F R2 U' F2 R' U2 R'
383.	2.93	F' R U2 R2 U F U R F' R' U2 R2 F R2 U'
384.	2.52	F U F' R2 U' R U' F' R F' U R U' R U
385.	3.41	U' R2 F2 R2 F R' F R2 U' F R' F2 U2 F U'
386.	4.59	F2 R U' R F' U R' F2 R F' R2 U R F R2
387.	3.68	U R' F U' F U F' R' F2 R U2 F U F R2
388.	4.36	U F' U2 R2 F U' F' U' F' R' F2 R F' U2 R'
389.	3.94	F2 U2 F' R F U F2 R2 F' R F' R2 U' F R'
390.	4.25	U F R' F' U2 F2 R' U' R F R' F2 R' F' R'
391.	1.71	U R F U2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 U' F U'
392.	3.34	R' F R' U R' F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 U' F R2 F2
393.	4.08	R' U F' R' F' U R2 U' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R'
394.	3.88	U R' U' F' R2 U R' U2 R2 F R2 F U' F' U
395.	3.75	U' R' F R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' R' F R' F' U'
396.	3.30	U' R F' R F R F U2 R2 U' R' F2 U' F' R'
397.	4.65	F2 R2 F U2 R' U2 R F U2 F2 U F U F' R
398.	3.86	F2 R' U2 F' R F' U' F' U' F R' F2 R' U' F2
399.	4.11	F' R F' R2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 F' R F U R'
400.	2.75	R' F2 U' F R' U' R U F2 R2 U' F' U F U2
401.	4.66	U' F2 R' U R2 F' U R2 F2 U' F U' F U F
402.	3.40	F R2 U R' F R2 F' U2 R F U2 F' U R U2
403.	2.80	F R' F2 U' F2 R' F2 R F R' U2 R F2 R F2
404.	3.97	U' R' U F' R F' U' F2 R' F R F R2 F2 U
405.	2.46	U R' U' R U2 F U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' R'
406.	4.27	F2 R2 U' R F' R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R'
407.	5.22	U F' U R2 U2 F' U2 R' F R2 F U' F2 U' F'
408.	2.22	R2 F' R' U2 F U' R' F2 U' F2 U R F' R U2
409.	2.11	R F2 R' F' U F' U' F2 U R' U R U R U2
410.	2.93	R' F' R U' F2 R' U F' R U R2 F R2 F R2
411.	4.50	U' R' U2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R'
412.	3.97	U' R U F2 R U R' F U F2 U' R U2 F U
413.	2.36	U F2 R2 U' F' U2 F U F2 U' R' U2 R U' R'
414.	3.11	U2 R' F' R F2 U' R' F' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R'
415.	3.63	F' U' F' R F' U2 R2 U R2 U F U2 R2 U R2
416.	3.28	R U2 F R F R2 U' F R' F' U F2 R2 U2 F'
417.	3.08	F2 U F2 R' F2 U R U2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U F
418.	3.66	F U2 R' F2 U2 F U2 F U' R' U R2 U2 R U'
419.	3.61	R2 U' R' U F2 U2 R' U F2 R2 F R' U R' F'
420.	2.68	R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F U2
421.	4.22	R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U F' U F' R2 F R2 U R'
422.	3.34	R2 F U' F U' F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F R' F R U
423.	3.66	U2 F' R F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 R U' F U' R
424.	3.56	R' U' F2 U2 R F R' F' R U R' U2 R' U F2
425.	3.55	U' F U' F' R U' F' U F U F' U F U2 F2
426.	4.63	R' F' R2 U' F' R U F' U F2 U2 F R2 F R2
427.	3.44	R2 F' U F U2 R' F' U F U2 F R F2 U R2
428.	2.84	U F U R' F' R2 F2 U F' R F' R F U R2
429.	3.36	U F2 R' U' F' U' F' U' F U2 F U' F' U' F'
430.	3.86	U R F U R F' R U2 F U2 R2 U R' U R
431.	2.96	R' F U2 F2 U F' R F' R' U R2 U2 F R F2
432.	3.91	U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' U F2 R U' F2 R U F' R
433.	4.16	U R' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R U F' R F2 U' R' U2
434.	4.50	U R F2 U' R' U R2 F' U2 R U2 F' R F U2
435.	3.88	U2 R F' U F' R2 U' R F U2 F R2 F' U' R'
436.	3.19	U F2 R2 F' U' R' U R F' R2 F R U R2 U
437.	5.06	F2 U R U' R' F2 U R' U2 F U F2 U' R2 U'
438.	3.69	R2 U' R' U' R' U2 F U R2 U2 R' U F2 R F2
439.	3.36	R F R2 U R' U2 R' U R F' R2 F' U R2 F
440.	3.47	F R2 U F2 U R' U2 F2 U R' U R2 F2 R2 F2
441.	2.78	F' R2 U' F' U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 R U F' U' F
442.	4.16	R' U F U R U R F R U R2 U2 R' U2 F
443.	3.78	R U R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 F R2 U F2 R U' R2
444.	4.56	R U' F2 R' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F' R U2 R2 F2
445.	2.97	F R U' R' U R' U R2 U F' U R U R U
446.	5.40	U F R2 U' R' U' F R2 U' R2 F2 U F' R F2
447.	1.75	R U F' U R2 F' U2 F U R' U2 R' F R' U2
448.	3.69	U' R2 U2 F U2 F' R' U' F2 U2 R' U F R' F
449.	3.52	U R' U R' U F R2 F' U' F2 R F' R2 U' F
450.	3.28	F' U R2 U F' U F2 U' F2 R2 F U2 R F' U2
451.	3.80	F' R' U F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 U' R' F2 U F' U'
452.	4.19	F' U F U F U F' U' F2 R' U R2 F2 U' F2
453.	4.36	F2 R' F U' R' F' R' F U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 F2
454.	2.36	F R' F2 U' R U R2 U' F R' F' U2 F2 R F'
455.	3.86	U' F U R' U' R' U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F U R
456.	3.22	R' F' R2 U R2 F' U' F R' F' R U2 R' U' F
457.	4.53	U' R U R' U F' U2 R' F2 U F U' R' U2 F
458.	3.58	U F R2 F U F' U F2 U F' R' F2 U2 R' F
459.	2.13	F R' F' R' U' F' R F2 R2 F' U F U' F2 U2
460.	3.53	F' R' U2 F R2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R F R U' F
461.	5.56	F' U' F R2 F2 R' U2 R F R2 U F R2 U F
462.	3.91	U' R2 U' F R' U F2 R F' U' R2 F R' F U2
463.	4.28	R2 U' R2 F' R' F R' U F U2 R F R F R2
464.	2.68	R2 F R F2 U2 R2 F2 R F U2 F U' F' R2 U2
465.	2.90	R2 F' U F' R U' R F' R F' R F2 R2 U2 R'
466.	4.13	R' U F' R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 U' R U' R'
467.	8.53	F2 U' F R F' U' F U2 R' U2 R2 F' U2 R U2
468.	2.43	R2 U2 F' U' R U' F R' U2 R' F2 U' F' R U
469.	2.61	R2 U F2 U2 F R U R' F R' U2 R' U2 R U
470.	3.11	F' R U R' F U F2 U2 R U2 F2 U F U R'
471.	3.41	U F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 U' F R F' R' F2 R U'
472.	1.83	F' U' R U' F R' F R' F U' R U' F2 U F2
473.	3.96	F R2 F2 R F' U2 R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R
474.	3.34	F2 R' U2 R U R U R2 F U R U' R2 U R2
475.	4.25	U R' F' U' F' R' F U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U
476.	4.21	R2 F' R U R' F R F U R F U2 R F' R
477.	4.36	U2 F2 R' U R2 U2 F R' U' F' R2 F2 R U2 F
478.	4.59	F2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R
479.	3.28	U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U F' U R2 U F U2
480.	4.55	U F' U' F2 U F R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R
481.	4.63	R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' F' R2 F' R' U2 F
482.	2.97	U2 F U' F' U F U F U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 F2
483.	3.55	U R F' R' F2 R2 U' R' F' U2 R F2 U2 F' R
484.	4.06	R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U F
485.	2.59	U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U' F2 U R' F' U R F U'
486.	3.33	R U2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R F R U' F U'
487.	3.28	U R' U R2 U' F' U F' U R F' R2 F R F2
488.	3.65	U' F' R' F2 R2 F U F U2 R2 F' R U2 R2 F2
489.	3.93	R' F' R F2 R U F' R U R2 F' R' F' R' F2
490.	3.19	R2 U2 F U' R2 F R F U F' R F' U F R2
491.	4.25	R' U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U F' R' F2
492.	4.36	F2 U' F2 R2 U F U2 F R' F2 R' U' R2 U' F
493.	2.77	R' F' U' R2 F2 R' F U' F U' F U R' U' F2
494.	3.06	U2 F' U' R' F U' F2 U' F U R' F' U2 R' U'
495.	3.15	R2 U R' U R' F' U' R' U R2 U' R' F U' F2
496.	2.96	R2 U' F' U F2 R U2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U2 F
497.	3.93	U2 F R2 F' U R F2 R U R' F R U F' R
498.	4.55	F' R' F U R' U F2 U F' R F2 U' F2 U' F2
499.	2.46	F' U2 R' U' F2 U2 R' U' R F' R F' U R2 F
500.	4.58	R2 U F R2 F' U' F U' F2 U R U2 R U2 R'
501.	3.65	R2 F' R U R2 U F' R U F' R2 U2 F2 R' F2
502.	1.47	F' R U F2 R F2 U2 F U F' R2 F2 R F U
503.	4.13	F2 U' R U R2 F' U' R' U' R F' R2 U' R2 F2
504.	3.93	U2 F U R2 F2 R' F R2 F' R F U' R F2 U'
505.	3.08	F2 R U R' U2 F U2 F' R F R F' U' R' U2
506.	2.44	F U' R' U' R U' F' U F U' R2 U2 R F2 U
507.	3.59	U2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R' U F' U' R' U2 F2 R2 F2
508.	2.75	F2 U' F' U R2 U2 F' U R' U R2 U R U' F2
509.	5.91	R2 U2 R' U F2 R U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R F R
510.	3.34	U R U' R2 U2 F R2 U F2 R2 F U2 R' U F2
511.	2.71	F R2 U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R' U2 F
512.	7.65	R2 U' R U' F U R F' U R F U2 F R2 U'
513.	2.44	R F2 U' F' R' U2 R F2 U' F R U2 F' R' F'
514.	3.97	F' R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U F U F U' R
515.	4.47	R2 F U' R2 F U2 F2 R U F2 U' R' F2 U' F
516.	3.93	F2 R' F' U' F2 R' F U F2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U'
517.	3.28	F' U R' F2 R F' R2 U' R2 F R' U' R2 F R
518.	4.19	U R2 U2 R U R F2 R2 F R2 F U F R' F'
519.	3.63	U R U' R U2 R' U R' F' R2 F' R F2 U F'
520.	2.36	U' F' R U2 F2 R U2 F U R U' R' F2 U' R
521.	3.94	F2 R2 F' U F R' F' U R2 F' U R' F2 U R2
522.	4.25	R2 U' R F' R2 U R F2 U' R F U' F' U2 F
523.	3.03	U R' F' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R U2 F U
524.	3.22	U2 F2 U F R U2 R' F2 R F' U2 F U' R2 U'
525.	3.21	F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F R U' F2 U' F' R2
526.	3.75	U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R F2 R F' U'
527.	4.09	R U' F' R' U' F U' F R F R U2 F2 R2 F2
528.	4.69	U R' U F U2 F U2 R U' F U2 F2 U R' U
529.	1.81	F U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' R U F U R' F U R2
530.	5.38	U2 F U2 F R U' R2 F2 R' F2 U R U' R' U
531.	4.46	R' U2 R F U R F R2 U2 F U F U F2 U
532.	3.75	U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R U' R' F' U2 F' U2 F U2
533.	2.97	R' F2 R2 F' R F R2 F' U R U F2 R U' R2
534.	3.86	U' R U2 R F U R U F' U' F' U' F2 R2 U'
535.	4.18	R2 F2 R2 F U' R' U' F' U R F' U F2 R2 F
536.	4.27	F R2 U R F2 R' U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U
537.	3.71	U' R2 F' U2 R U R' U' F2 R F' U2 F2 R' F2
538.	5.09	F' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F' U R U2 F R' F U'
539.	4.46	U' R' U2 F U F U R2 F U' R2 U2 F U2 R
540.	3.66	F' R U F R' U R F' U' R2 F U F R2 U'
541.	4.09	R2 U' F2 R U2 F R' U F U R' F U R2 F'
542.	3.44	R U' R' U R2 F' U2 R' U F' R' U2 R2 F2 R
543.	4.50	U2 F R' F2 U R2 U R2 F' R2 U2 F U F' U'
544.	3.68	U2 F2 U F U F2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 U F'
545.	5.19	U2 F' R2 F R' F2 R F U2 F' U R F2 R' U
546.	3.25	F2 R U R' U' F U F2 U F R F R' F2 R
547.	4.63	U' F R U F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R U R2 U' R'
548.	3.11	F2 R U2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2
549.	2.91	U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 F' U' F2 U' F R'
550.	3.66	R' F U R' U2 F U2 F R' U F2 U F2 R F2
551.	2.66	R' F' U2 R' U F2 U2 R U2 F' R U R' U' R'
552.	3.71	U' F2 R2 U R2 F U R F' R' U' F R2 U' R2
553.	3.47	R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F U R' F2 U' R' U' F' R'
554.	4.69	R F2 U' R F' U' R F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U F2
555.	4.13	U' R U' R2 U2 F R U F' U F2 R F U2 F
556.	3.46	F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R
557.	2.47	F' U' R2 F U F' R U' F' U' F' R' F' U' F
558.	3.16	R' U R U R' U' F R F U F2 U2 F' U2 F'
559.	5.53	U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 F2 R F R U' R'
560.	2.53	U' F2 R' U F U F2 R' U' F' U R U' F2 R'
561.	4.43	F R2 U R F' U' F R' F' R F' R2 F2 R2 F
562.	3.75	R2 F' U2 R' F' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 F R U F
563.	5.25	U F' R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 F U F' R' U2 F'
564.	2.27	U F2 U' F' U2 F R U2 F2 R2 U' F' U R' U2
565.	3.43	U' R2 F2 U F R2 F R' U' F R' U F' U R'
566.	3.91	R U2 R2 U' F R' U' F' U2 R2 U' F' R U R
567.	2.78	R F2 U R F R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 U' R' F'
568.	2.58	U' F' R' U' R U' F U2 R2 F2 U F' U2 F U2
569.	1.93	F R U' R' F' U' R F' U R2 F' U2 F' U2 F'
570.	4.93	R2 U' F U R2 F' U' R' U' F' U F R2 F R2
571.	5.08	F2 R' U R F U' R2 F U R' F2 U2 F U R
572.	2.47	U2 F' R F' U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 F' U' F' R U
573.	3.18	F2 U' F2 U' F R2 F' U F2 R2 F U' R' F2 U
574.	4.02	U' R2 F R' U R F U F' R2 F' U2 F' R' F
575.	2.34	R F R U2 R U R F2 U2 R U R' U2 F2 R
576.	2.38	F' R U2 R2 U' F' R' U' R2 F' U' R2 U' F' R'
577.	3.47	U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U' F2 R' U2 F U2 F'
578.	2.44	R F2 U R' U R' U' R2 F R2 F' U R U R2
579.	3.75	U' F' R F' U R U' F2 U R F2 R2 F' U2 F'
580.	4.05	U' R' F R' F' U' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U F2
581.	5.53	R F' U2 R U F R F' U' F' U' F R2 F' R'
582.	3.33	U2 R' U F2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' R F2 U R2
583.	3.16	U2 R2 U2 R F' U2 R F R F' R U' F U2 R2
584.	4.55	F' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U' F R2 F' R U R
585.	3.84	F R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F U F U2 R2 F' U F'
586.	3.16	U2 F2 U R F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' F U R2 U2
587.	3.00	F' U2 F2 U R2 F U2 R F U F U' F2 R2 U2
588.	4.68	F U2 F' U R' F2 R' F R F' U2 R' F R2 U
589.	3.15	U' R F R U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R U R' U'
590.	5.46	F U2 R U2 F2 R F2 U F' U' R' U R U2 F
591.	3.08	R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U' R' U2 F' U R' U2
592.	3.47	F U' F2 U' F' R' F2 R' F R U F R F2 U2
593.	3.05	F2 R U F2 U R2 U F2 U R' F2 U' F R U'
594.	4.36	F2 U2 F2 U' F' U R F2 R2 U2 R' U' F U' R
595.	2.03	F R2 U' R U R F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 R2
596.	3.05	R U' R F2 R' U R' U' R2 U' F' R2 U' R F'
597.	2.58	U2 R2 F' U F U' F' R' U2 F2 R F' R2 U' F'
598.	5.27	U' F U2 F U R F2 R' U' F R U F' U R2
599.	2.61	R' U' R' U' F2 U F' U' R' U2 R2 U' F U2 R
600.	3.56	R' U R F' U R' F2 R' U F2 U R' F' R U
601.	2.68	U2 R' U' R' U' F' R' F R2 F R U2 F U' R
602.	2.80	R2 U F' R U' R2 U F' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2
603.	2.84	R U2 F' R2 F2 R U2 F' U F' R' F2 R F2 U
604.	3.05	R F R U F U F2 R F R2 U2 R' F2 U' R'
605.	4.21	U' F' U' F' R U R2 F' U R' F R F' R' U
606.	2.55	R U F' U R2 F' R2 U' F R' F2 R2 F2 R' U2
607.	5.53	R F2 R F2 R2 U F R' F' R U2 R' U R2 F
608.	4.78	U2 F2 U R U' F' R2 F' R F2 R F' R' F2 U
609.	3.63	F R2 U2 F' U R F' U2 F U F U2 R2 F U
610.	3.13	F U' F' U' R' F2 R U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' F
611.	3.05	F' U2 R F' U F U2 F R2 U R' U' F R' F
612.	4.13	R' F2 U F2 R' F' U F2 U R F2 U2 F U2 F
613.	3.19	R2 U2 F U2 F U' F R2 U2 R2 F R2 F' R F'
614.	4.30	F' U R' U' R U F2 U2 F U R2 U2 F' U2 F2
615.	4.13	F' R' F2 R2 U2 F R F R' U' R2 U' F' U' F'
616.	3.66	F2 R U F2 U' F' R F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R
617.	6.28	U' R F2 U F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U' F' R2
618.	4.38	F2 R2 F2 R2 F U R F2 R F2 U2 F R' U2 F
619.	3.34	U R F U R U' F U' F' R2 F R2 U R2 U2
620.	4.38	F U' F' R' F2 R U2 R2 F' U2 R U R2 F' R2
621.	3.88	R' F R' U2 F2 U2 F U' F R2 F' U' F' U' R'
622.	2.90	F U2 F' R2 F' R F U R' F2 R F2 U F2 U
623.	3.93	F U2 F2 R F' U2 F' R U' F2 U' R2 U R' U
624.	3.63	F R2 U' F R2 U F' U R2 F2 U F' R2 U2 F
625.	6.21	F R' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U' F2 U F2 R
626.	3.72	U' R2 U2 F R' U F2 U F2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F
627.	3.94	R U' R' U' R' F R' U2 F U' F R2 U F R
628.	3.41	R' F' R2 F R' F2 U F2 R2 U R' U F' U2 F
629.	3.34	U' F' R2 F R2 F' U F R' U R F' U' F2 R
630.	3.84	R F U2 F2 R U' R U' R F R U2 R' F U2
631.	3.80	R F' R2 U R2 F' U F2 R' U' R2 U' F U R'
632.	3.55	F2 U' R' U2 R U' F' U' F' U' F R2 F2 R' U
633.	2.28	R' F' R' U R2 F2 R U2 R2 U F R' U' F' R
634.	4.05	F2 R F R F U' F R2 U2 R2 U' R' U F R2
635.	3.28	R2 U R U F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' R F' R' U R
636.	2.31	U2 F' R' F R U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U' F U' F
637.	3.15	R2 F2 R' F2 R F R U2 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 R
638.	4.50	F' U' R U2 F R2 U' F R U2 F' R2 U R F2
639.	4.34	F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F R U2 R' U F2 R' U2
640.	5.81	U R2 F2 R' F U R U2 R U R F2 U2 F' U
641.	3.31	U F' U R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' F R' F U' R U2
642.	3.93	F' U R' F' U' R' U2 R U' F U F2 R2 F2 R2
643.	3.22	U2 R' U2 F R F U' R F' R2 U2 F2 U F U'
644.	2.27	R2 U2 R F' U' R' U' R' F' R' U' R' U R' U'
645.	3.72	R U' F' U2 R2 F U2 F' U F R2 F2 U' R' F
646.	4.18	U2 R F' R2 F R' U' F2 U R F2 R2 F' U2 R
647.	2.78	R' U F2 U F2 U F' U' F2 R F R' U R2 F
648.	2.84	F' U' R2 U' R F2 U' F R' F U' R' U2 R2 F
649.	2.28	R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' F' R' F U2 R
650.	3.47	F' U' R U2 R F2 U' F R U F' U2 F2 R' F'
651.	3.97	U' F2 U2 R2 F R F' U' R U' R' F2 R2 F U2
652.	2.78	F2 R' F U' F R2 U' R F2 R U2 R U R2 U2
653.	4.44	R F2 U' R F R2 F' U R U' F2 R' F' U' R'
654.	3.75	R U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U2 R F U' F2 U2 F2 U'
655.	5.66	F R' F2 R' F R' F U2 F R U2 R2 U2 R F
656.	2.61	F2 U' F' U F2 R' U2 R F2 R U R2 F' R' U'
657.	3.65	F R' U R' F R F' U2 F R F2 U2 R F' R'
658.	3.71	F U2 F R' U' R2 F U' R2 F' U R' U F R2
659.	3.27	F2 U F R' U' F U' F2 R' F2 R' U R2 F' U2
660.	3.21	R' F' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U R F' U2 R' U R2
661.	1.81	U' F R F' R2 F2 U R F' R2 F R U' F U'
662.	4.88	F' R2 F' U2 F' R F2 R F U' R U2 F2 R' U
663.	2.88	F' R F R U' F' R U' R U F' R' F' U F'
664.	2.59	F U F2 U R U F2 U2 R F R' F' R' F R2
665.	3.63	U2 F' R2 U R' U' F U2 F' U' R' U2 F2 U F
666.	5.08	R2 F2 R2 F' U F U' R2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F2 R
667.	4.15	R2 F U2 F2 R U' R U2 R U F2 R F U R'
668.	3.83	R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2
669.	3.43	F U R U F2 U2 F' U' R' U' F' U2 R U' F2
670.	3.55	F2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 U F' U' F2 R F' R2 F2
671.	3.38	U2 F U F U F2 R F' R U2 R2 U R' F2 U'
672.	4.52	F R2 U F2 U' F R U F R2 F' U' R' F2 R'
673.	3.21	U2 R U2 R2 F U' R U' R2 U F' R2 F U F
674.	3.00	R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U F' R F2 R' U
675.	3.81	R' F' R2 F2 U' F U' F2 R2 U R U2 F2 U2 F
676.	2.43	R' U' F' U R2 F R F' U R2 F' R F2 R U2
677.	1.52	U F R F' U F2 R2 F R2 U2 R' F' R' F U2
678.	3.61	R U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 F'
679.	3.25	F U' F U' R F' R2 U2 R' F' R' U2 R' F2 U
680.	2.58	F2 U2 R2 F' R U R U' F' U' R2 U' R F R2
681.	3.63	R' U R2 F2 R U' F' U' R U2 F R' F2 U2 R2
682.	3.05	R U R2 U' F R F R2 U' R U2 R2 F' U' F'
683.	3.22	F2 R U2 F' U2 F' U F' U F U R' F U2 F2
684.	3.75	U2 F R' F R2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U' R2 F
685.	2.41	R' F' U F2 R2 F U' F' R F R2 U R' F2 R
686.	3.53	U2 R2 U2 F2 U F R2 U2 R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U
687.	4.02	R' F U2 R2 F2 U R U2 F R U2 R2 U' R' F'
688.	4.25	R' U R' U F' U' R2 U R F U' R F2 U' R'
689.	3.16	F2 U2 F' U' R F2 U2 R2 U F U2 R F2 U R2
690.	4.18	R2 U2 F2 U2 F U F U' F R' F2 R' F R F'
691.	3.69	R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R F R' F U' F2 R' F2
692.	4.75	F2 R' U' R U F R U R2 U' R F' U2 R F'
693.	4.08	U F' U2 F2 R' U' R F2 U2 R' U' F2 R U2 F'
694.	4.58	F' R' F' U' F R2 F' U' F' U R' F2 U' F U'
695.	4.86	U F' R' U2 R2 F' R U2 R F R F R2 U' R
696.	2.90	U2 R F' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U2 R' U' F2 U
697.	5.18	U2 R2 F2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 U' F' R' F2
698.	3.13	R F2 R' U F R2 U2 F' R F' R U2 R U R
699.	4.65	U R U' R U' F R' U' R2 U2 F U' R2 F U2
700.	2.84	F' U2 R F' R2 U' R U F' U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2
701.	2.94	F' R U2 R' F2 R U' R2 F' R2 U' R2 U F' U
702.	2.08	R F2 U F2 R' U' F R F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2
703.	2.84	U' R F' U R F2 R F U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F2
704.	4.09	R' U' F U' R2 F2 R F2 U' F' R2 F2 U R F
705.	1.75	R2 F' R2 U F2 R' F R' F' U' F' R F2 U' R
706.	3.43	U2 F' U2 R U' R' U' R U' F2 R' F U' R F2
707.	2.05	R' U' F' U' F R' F R U F' R' F' R U' F2
708.	4.00	F2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F U R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' R'
709.	3.28	F R' F U R2 U' F U2 R' F' U2 R F R2 U'
710.	3.53	R' U' R' U' F2 R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R
711.	2.63	U2 F' U' R2 F R2 U R' U' F R2 F2 R2 F U'
712.	3.15	U R2 F2 U R2 F' U F2 U' F U R2 F' R2 U2
713.	4.59	F' R' F R2 F U2 R U R' U' F2 R U2 R' F'
714.	2.16	R U' F' U' F U2 F' R F R' F' U R' U' R2
715.	3.46	U2 F R' U2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' R' U' R F2
716.	3.72	F U2 F U F2 R F2 U' F2 U F U2 R' U R2
717.	3.68	R' F U2 F R F2 U F2 U R F U' R2 F R2
718.	4.55	U' R U F' U2 F' U2 F U2 R U' F R' U2 F'
719.	4.02	R' F U R' U R' U' R U2 F U' R2 U F U2
720.	2.72	F' R F U R' U F' U2 F2 R' U' R F U R
721.	2.94	R F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2
722.	3.88	F' R F2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R2
723.	2.44	R2 U' F R F U2 F U2 F' U' R U R2 F R2
724.	4.09	R F' R2 F' R F R U R' U' R2 U2 F' R2 F'
725.	2.78	R' U' R2 F U R' U R2 U2 R2 F' R F U' R
726.	3.09	R F2 U F R U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' F R F
727.	3.25	F2 R F' R F U2 R2 F' U F' U' F' R2 F U
728.	2.11	U R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 U F'
729.	2.81	F' U' F U F U F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R F' R
730.	3.22	U' F' U R2 F R' U R' U2 R2 U' F R U' R
731.	3.90	U2 F R' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' R F R U2
732.	3.05	F2 R2 U R' U' R F U2 R F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R
733.	2.84	U' F2 R U' R F R' U R F U F' U R' U2
734.	3.02	F' R U' F U2 F R' U R U2 F' U F2 R F
735.	5.27	F' U' F U2 F' R U' R2 U R F R F' U R2
736.	4.75	U F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R' U'
737.	2.78	F U' F' U R2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R' F R U2 R2
738.	2.78	R2 U R2 F R' U R F' U' F' R' U F' U F2
739.	3.31	F' R2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 F2 R2 U F
740.	4.15	R2 U' R F2 U2 F R F2 U' R F R' F R2 U'
741.	5.03	U' F' R F' R' F2 U R' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R'
742.	3.43	F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 U R U R2 U' R2 U2 F2
743.	3.16	R2 F R U' F2 R' U' R' F U R' U2 R U F'
744.	4.47	R F U2 F2 R U2 F U' F U' R2 F U' F R2
745.	2.13	U' F' U R F R U' R' F' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U
746.	3.71	U' R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F R' U' F' U
747.	2.38	R F R U R F' U' R' U' R' F U2 F' R2 U
748.	3.36	F R' F2 R2 U2 R F U' R' U' R2 F2 R2 U R'
749.	3.09	U F R U R' U F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F U' R' F2
750.	2.78	R2 F2 U R' F' R F U R2 U R2 F' U F U2
751.	2.25	U2 F2 U R2 F' R2 U' F R F2 U2 F' U' R' F'
752.	3.41	F2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F' R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U'
753.	3.63	R' F' U' R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F U R U2
754.	4.11	U' R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U2 R U' R U' F2
755.	2.86	R2 U' F2 R U2 R' F' U F R U2 F' U2 F R
756.	7.65	R U R' U' F U2 F2 R2 U F R F U F' R
757.	2.96	U2 R2 U' F' R U2 F' U2 R U' R' F' R' F' U2
758.	2.78	U' R F2 R U F2 R F' U' R2 U' R F2 R2 U'
759.	2.50	F U R F' U2 F R U' R U F' U2 F' U2 F2
760.	2.30	R' F' R U F2 R2 F2 R U' F U' R2 U' F2 U
761.	2.46	U2 R2 F' U R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R F2 R F'
762.	2.80	F2 R2 F R F U' R2 U F2 U2 R' F R2 U2 F2
763.	2.68	R F R2 U' F' R U F' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U
764.	3.80	F2 U R' U F' R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U R2 U'
765.	2.77	R' U2 R2 U F R' F' U' R' F2 R2 F U' F2 R2
766.	4.28	F U' F' R2 U' F R U2 F' U2 F' R F' U R'
767.	3.56	R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R' U2 F R' U R2 U F2 U
768.	3.41	R' U F2 R2 U R F R2 F R' F2 R' F' U F
769.	3.88	F2 U2 R U' F' U F2 U R' U' R' F2 U2 F' R2
770.	1.66	F2 U R' U2 R U' R2 F' R2 U R2 F' R' U' F
771.	4.21	R2 U2 R F2 U' R F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2
772.	4.94	R U F' U R' F R2 F' R U F' R U' F' U2
773.	3.75	F R2 U' F U F2 U F R F2 R2 U R U2 F'
774.	4.00	R U' F U F2 R' F U' F U2 F2 R2 U F' U2
775.	2.65	U F' U F R' U' F R2 F U' F' R2 U2 R2 U
776.	2.96	U2 R' U' F' R' U2 R2 U' F R' U2 F' R2 F R2
777.	4.69	R2 U F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U' F' U R' U' F
778.	2.86	U2 R' F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F2 R2 U R F2
779.	3.71	R' U R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U R U F2
780.	3.86	U' R' F' U' F' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R U' R F2
781.	3.03	F2 U' F' R2 U' F R F' U' R F' U2 F' U2 R'
782.	5.58	U R2 U' R U F' R F' R' F' U' F2 R2 U2 R
783.	3.77	U2 F' R2 F2 R F U2 R' F2 U' R F' R U2 F2
784.	2.30	R' U' F2 R' F' U R' U2 R2 U2 F R U' R' U'
785.	4.80	F' U F R2 F' U2 R U' R2 F U' F U' R2 U2
786.	4.09	F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 R F' U2 F R' U2 F2
787.	2.75	R' U2 F2 U F U' F' R' U2 F2 R F R' U2 F2
788.	3.86	U' F' R' U2 R F2 U2 F R2 F' U R2 U F2 R
789.	2.90	U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F2 R' F' R2 U R U' R2 U
790.	3.66	R' F' R' F' R' U2 R' U2 R' F U F U R2 F'
791.	3.56	F' U F R2 F2 U' R2 F U F R' U R2 F' R
792.	4.65	R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F U' F2 U' R F U' R' F U'
793.	3.05	R F' R F2 R U2 F' U F' R2 F' U' R U2 F2
794.	2.72	R F U R' U' R2 F' R2 F R' U' R2 F U2 R
795.	1.81	R' U' R2 U' F' U' F' U R2 F' U2 R U2 R' F
796.	4.25	F R2 U F R2 U' F' R' F2 R F2 U' F R' U
797.	3.43	U R F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F R F' R
798.	2.53	R F R2 U' F' R U R2 U F' R' F U2 F2 R
799.	3.52	R U2 F R U F2 U F' R F' R' F2 U2 R2 F
800.	2.53	R U F' U R2 F' R' F' U F R' U R F' R
801.	2.86	U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F' R'
802.	3.65	F2 R' U' F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U' R' F2 R' F R2
803.	3.22	U F R2 U F R' U F' U F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F
804.	1.58	R' F U' R' U2 R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R' U F2 U'
805.	3.38	U' R U2 F R2 U F' U F2 R F R2 F2 U2 R2
806.	3.25	R F R' U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 U' R F' U R' U2
807.	3.27	R' F R' U R F U R U F R U2 F U R2
808.	2.72	R2 U F R' F R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R F R' U' R'
809.	2.94	R U' F2 U F R F R U' R' U F' U2 R F
810.	3.84	R U' F' R F2 U' F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2
811.	5.40	R' U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U F U' F2 U' R2 F R2
812.	4.27	U F U' R F' R F R2 F2 U' R U' R F' R2
813.	3.84	F2 R' U' R' F2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F'
814.	3.25	R' F' R' U' R' U' F R' F2 R2 U F2 R' U2 R'
815.	4.46	R U R F' R U F' R U' F2 R U' F' R' U'
816.	3.91	F' R' U2 F' U2 F2 R F2 U R' F2 U' F U R'
817.	3.08	R2 U' R' U2 F U R F' U F U2 F' R U2 R2
818.	3.61	R' F U' F' U R' F' R U R U2 F U' F R2
819.	2.56	F U' R' U' R2 F2 R U' R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 F
820.	3.78	R U R2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 U F R2 F U2 R' F2
821.	3.06	F2 U R2 U F R2 F2 U F' U' R F2 U R' F'
822.	3.41	R2 U R2 F' R2 U R U' R U' F R F' R F
823.	3.72	U F2 U F R U2 R' F' U R' U' R2 U' R' F'
824.	1.69	F U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R F R2 U2 F2 U F' U
825.	3.19	F2 R2 F U2 F2 R U' R' F R' F2 U' F' R2 F2
826.	3.55	R' U2 R' F2 U' R U' F U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R2
827.	3.27	F U2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F R2 U
828.	3.22	U F' R2 U' R F R' F R F' R F2 U2 R' F2
829.	3.27	F R' U' R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' F R
830.	3.46	F' U' F' R2 F U R U' R' U' R2 U' R F R'
831.	2.86	R F2 U' F R U R F' U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2
832.	3.43	U2 R' U F U R' F2 R U2 R F' U' R' F U'
833.	2.80	U R' F' R2 F U2 R F R' U' R2 F R U' R'
834.	2.05	R U R2 U2 R2 F' U' R U F' U2 R' U' R' U'
835.	2.71	U2 R' F' R F2 U R F2 R F R U2 F2 R F2
836.	3.18	R2 U2 F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' R' F R F' R'
837.	3.33	R' U2 F2 U' R' F R' F2 U F2 U2 F U' F' R
838.	2.47	F2 U R2 U2 R' U F2 U2 F R' F' U2 F R' F2
839.	3.31	R2 F' U' F U' F' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R2 F2
840.	2.21	R U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R U F R2 F U F U2 R2
841.	3.00	R U F R' F2 U F' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U
842.	2.88	U' F2 U2 F R F2 R' F2 R' F R' F' U' R2 F'
843.	5.34	R2 U R' U2 R' F' R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R U' R'
844.	2.53	R2 U' F' U F2 R' U2 R U2 F' U R2 U2 R F
845.	2.58	F2 U R' U' R U F R U2 F R' F2 R2 U2 F
846.	3.59	F2 U2 F2 U R' F2 R2 U2 F R2 U' F2 R U F
847.	5.63	R U' R' F' R U R2 F' R' F U2 R' F U R'
848.	1.09	F2 R' U' R2 U F U' F' R2 F U R2 F' R' F2
849.	2.00	R' F2 U R2 F' R2 F R2 U F' U' R' U R2 U2
850.	3.56	F2 R' U F' R2 F U R2 F2 U R F R2 U R'
851.	3.09	F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U R F2 U R' F U' F' R2 F'
852.	4.46	U' R2 F2 R' F2 U' F U F' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U
853.	3.33	F R U R U' R' F R2 U R F' R2 F' R2 F'
854.	4.65	F' R2 F2 U2 F R U' F R F R2 F' U F2 U
855.	3.69	R F U' F2 R2 U F U F2 U F' U' F U2 R'
856.	3.90	R2 U F R' F' R' F U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2
857.	4.38	U' R' U F' U' F' R F R2 F2 U2 R F' R2 U2
858.	3.52	F' U2 R2 F U' R U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U'
859.	2.27	F R2 F U2 R2 U' F2 R U2 F' U2 R U F' U'
860.	3.06	R' F U' F U F' U2 R2 F2 U' R U2 R2 F R2
861.	3.06	U F2 R2 U R' F2 R F' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R
862.	1.96	F U2 R' F2 U2 R' F U' R U F R F' R2 U
863.	2.91	R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R U2 F' R2 U' F R F2
864.	3.40	F R U2 R2 F U R U' R' F2 U' R F R U'
865.	3.27	F U F2 R U2 R2 F R' U F2 U' F R2 F R'
866.	4.30	U R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R'
867.	3.43	R2 F2 U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U F' R U' F R2
868.	3.84	U' F' U R' F' U2 R' F2 U2 R U2 F R2 U2 R2
869.	2.83	U' R F' R' F U2 F U' F U' R F R2 F2 U'
870.	2.36	U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U R F' R F2 R2 F' R'
871.	4.69	F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R U' R2 F' U R' F U R2
872.	3.75	U F R' F' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U R' F2
873.	2.19	R F' R F2 R U' F2 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R
874.	4.41	U' R F R F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R F U' F' R2
875.	3.46	U R' U2 F2 R U F2 R2 U F' U' F2 U2 F2 U'
876.	2.31	F' R' U F' R' U' F' R2 U F U' F' U' R U'
877.	3.52	U' R' F U R U R' F R' U R' F' R2 F2 U
878.	4.15	U R2 F2 R2 U R' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 F' R' U2
879.	3.77	U' R' U' F' U' R2 U' R2 U' F R F' R2 U2 R
880.	3.53	R2 U F U F R' U R' F2 R2 U R U R U2
881.	3.33	U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U F' U R U F2 U' F2 U'
882.	3.71	U2 F' U R U F2 U2 F2 U F U' R' F' R2 F
883.	3.53	F U2 F' R2 U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' F U R F2
884.	2.46	R F U R2 U' F2 R' U F U R2 F2 R F U2
885.	3.47	U' F2 R U' F R2 U2 F2 R U' F R F U R2
886.	3.21	U' F2 R' U2 F R' U' F2 R' U' R U R' F R2
887.	5.18	F' U2 F2 U F2 U' F' U' R U2 R F R2 F U2
888.	3.15	F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 F' U F2 R' F' U R2 U'
889.	4.34	U2 R U2 R F2 U F R2 F2 U' R' F' R' F' U
890.	2.94	F R' U' F2 R2 U F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F
891.	3.56	F U' R F R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R U R'
892.	3.86	R2 F2 R' F U' R F' U2 F2 R2 F' R F U F
893.	3.06	U R U' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' F U' F U' F'
894.	3.43	F' R U' R2 F R U2 F' U2 F2 U F2 U2 R' F'
895.	3.91	U2 R2 U F U' F' U R F R' U F2 R U F'
896.	3.25	U' F' R F2 R' F R U R U F2 U R2 F R2
897.	2.59	R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R F U2 R' U F' R' F U
898.	3.81	U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' F' U' R' F2 U F2 R F2
899.	4.41	R U F R' U R' U2 F2 R F U2 F2 U R U'
900.	3.00	U' R U' F' R2 U2 R2 F' R' F' U2 F R' F' U'
901.	3.06	R U F' U R F' U2 F R2 U R2 U' F' U R
902.	2.58	R' F' R2 U2 R2 F U R' U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 F2
903.	3.63	U R2 F R' U2 R F2 R' U2 F R U' F' U R
904.	4.52	R F2 R U R2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 F U' R2 F'
905.	5.75	R2 U' R2 F2 U R F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F' U'
906.	2.86	R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' R' U2 F' R F' U2 F2
907.	1.30	R2 U F' R' F U' F2 R' F' R U' F' R F' U
908. 4.19	R2 U R U2 R U' R U' F' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R'
909.	3.96	F R U' F' U R U2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U F R'
910.	2.83	F2 R2 U' R F U2 F R' F' U2 R U R F2 U'
911.	1.44	U2 R U R2 F R F R U R' U F U2 R U'
912.	3.47	F' U' F R' F2 R' F U2 F2 R' U2 F' R2 F' R'
913.	2.18	R2 U' F' U' F' U' R F' U' R2 U2 F U2 R F2
914.	2.47	U' R' F U2 R U' F R F2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U
915.	5.00	R2 F U2 R2 F U' R' F' U' R2 F U' R2 U' F2
916.	2.93	R2 F2 U2 R F' U' R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R'
917.	2.18	U F R' F' U2 F' U' F' U' F2 U R U' R2 F'
918.	2.86	U' R U' R F R2 U' R2 U F2 R F2 U F2 U
919.	3.03	R F2 U R2 U' R' U F U F' U F2 U R' F2
920.	2.83	F' R F' U' F' U' R2 F U' R U F U' F R
921.	3.72	U2 F' R' U R2 U' R U' F' U R F' R' F U2
922.	3.63	U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R U R' U' F' U F' U' F'
923.	3.13	F' R2 F2 R F' U2 R F' R2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2
924.	2.31	R2 F2 U2 F2 U R F2 R F' U F' R2 U F R
925.	3.16	R U' R F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R U' R' U2 F' R U2
926.	3.63	U2 F2 R U R F R F2 R2 U2 R F' U F2 R2
927.	2.34	F2 U' R U' F R' F2 U' F2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F2
928.	4.18	F U R' F' U2 F2 R' F' R' U2 R' U R' F R
929.	3.52	U2 F' R2 F U R' F2 R2 U R2 U F R2 U' R
930.	2.83	U R2 U' F2 R U' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R F R F'
931.	3.21	R F R' F2 U2 F U2 F U' R' U2 R2 U' R' F
932.	3.83	U R2 U R U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U R' U2 R' U
933.	4.25	F' U' R' F U R U2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U R' F2
934.	2.83	R2 F U' F' R' F2 R2 U2 F R U2 R' F2 U' F2
935.	2.69	R F U2 F U' F2 R U' R F R' U2 F' R' U
936.	3.55	R2 F' R2 F2 R F' R' F' R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U2
937.	3.36	F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U F2 U' R2 F U2 R F U
938.	3.78	U R U R' F U2 R F2 U' R U' R' U2 F2 R'
939.	3.19	F R2 F U' F R' F2 U2 F2 U R' U2 R' U' F2
940.	3.94	R' F R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 F R F
941.	3.34	U' R' U R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U R' F2
942.	4.09	U F U2 F2 U F' U R' U2 R U' R F R2 U'
943.	2.94	U R2 U2 R F R2 U2 R' F2 U' F U' R' F' U2
944.	1.55	U2 R2 F R U2 F' R F2 R F' U' F R' F' U'
945.	1.71	F' U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 F' R F' U R' F' R' U'
946.	3.13	F2 R F2 R' F R2 U' R' U R' U F R' F2 R
947.	3.05	R' F2 U F2 U' R' U' F R U2 F' U F2 U' F
948.	2.83	U F2 U F2 R U2 R' F2 U F2 U2 F R F' U'
949.	3.55	R2 U R F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F' U' F' U2
950.	2.36	U' R' F' U' F' R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' F R'
951.	2.78	U F R U' F2 U2 R F2 R U' F2 R2 U' F U'
952.	3.13	U F2 R' U' R F2 U2 R2 U2 F R U R U R2
953.	3.28	R U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' F U' F2 R' U R
954.	5.83	F2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' F' U' R' F U' F2
955.	3.30	U' R' F' U' F U' R2 F2 U2 F' R F U' F R'
956.	3.90	R' F' R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F U R' F' R' U'
957.	3.69	F R2 U2 F R F' U R' F' R' U F2 U F' U2
958.	2.75	F2 U' F' R' F' U' R' U' F' U R U R' F2 R
959.	2.86	U R F2 U F' U R F' U' F U2 R2 F' U R'
960.	3.65	R U' F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U F2 U' R U2 R'
961.	3.56	U F' U F2 U F R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F R'
962.	6.08	F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 U R U2 R U' F2 R U R
963.	3.97	F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R U' F R' U2 R U2 R2
964.	2.61	R' F R U' R2 F R F R U' F2 U R2 U2 F'
965.	3.02	F' R' F R U R U' R2 U' F U' R' F' R F'
966.	3.08	U2 R2 F2 R U' R' U' F' R' U F2 U' F' R2 F2
967.	3.33	U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' R F R2 U' R'
968.	3.47	F2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 F R U' R2 F
969.	4.11	F2 R' U' R F' R' U' R' U' F U' R F R' U2
970.	2.96	R U' F' R' F R2 F2 U R2 U R2 F R' U' F'
971.	3.84	R2 U R2 F2 U R F' U' F U R2 F2 R' U2 R'
972.	3.59	U2 R' U' R' F' R U' R U2 F U R2 F' R U
973.	5.47	R2 U2 R F U2 F2 U F' R' U2 R F' U R' F2
974.	3.30	F2 R' F U R U2 R' F' U2 F2 U2 R F' U' R'
975.	3.58	F R2 U R F U F2 R' U2 F2 U R' F' R' U'
976.	4.00	R2 F R U' R' F2 R' U2 F' R F2 U' F2 U R2
977.	4.16	R2 U F R2 F2 U R U R F' U2 F R2 U' R'
978.	3.11	U2 R2 F R' F2 R F' U' R' F' R F' R U' F'
979.	2.21	F2 U F2 R F U2 F R' F2 R' F' U F' R' F
980.	2.94	F2 U' F' R U R' F2 U2 R' F U' F2 R2 F U2
981.	4.06	F R2 F R F R2 U' R' F U' R' F2 R' U R'
982.	1.96	U R2 F2 R F' R U F U2 F U2 R2 F2 U' R2
983.	3.84	F' U2 F R F U R F2 R' U2 F U2 R' F U
984.	3.88	F2 U' R2 U' F' U F2 R U2 R' U' R F' R' F'
985.	2.93	F' R F R F' R2 F2 U' F' U R2 F' U' R2 F'
986.	3.61	U2 F2 R F U2 R F R' U' F' U2 F' R U2 F2
987.	3.93	F U' R' U R2 U' F' U' R' U' F2 U2 R U' R'
988.	3.65	U2 R2 F U' R' F2 U2 F' R F' U2 F2 U' R F2
989.	3.69	F2 U2 F2 U' R F U2 R' U' F2 U F' R' F R
990.	3.93	U' R2 U' F' U R F' R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U F
991.	4.38	U2 F U' R' F' U2 F2 R2 U R2 F' R U2 R' U2
992.	2.59	F2 R U2 F2 U F' U2 F' U F' U' F2 U2 R2 F'
993.	2.84	R2 U' F2 U' F' U F2 R2 F R' U2 R U2 F2 U
994.	6.61	R F' U2 R U' R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 F' U'
995.	4.80	R2 U F' U R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 R' F2 R F' R'
996.	2.59	F2 U' F2 R' F' U F' U2 F' R2 F' R U R' U
997.	4.34	F' R2 F' U' F U F R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U
998.	5.05	U' F' R2 U2 R U' R U' R U R' U2 F2 R' F
999.	3.41	U2 F' R U2 F U R F R' F2 U R F R' U
1000.	3.15	R2 F2 U F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' U F' R U' F


2.45 avg12


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-04-2010 17:49:06

Average: 2.45
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 1.08
Worst Time: 4.81
Individual Times:
1.	2.03	R2 U2 F2 U F' U R' U' R2 F' U F U F' U'
2.	2.39	R' F U F2 U R2 F' U2 F R' F' R' F R U2
3.	4.27	U' R2 F' U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U F2 U' R2
4.	2.33	U' R2 F2 U R2 F U2 R F U2 R' U2 R' F' R
5.	1.36	R U R F U F2 R' F2 U' F' R' F' U' F U
6.	2.11	R' U F2 U' F R' F' R2 F R F' U F2 U2 R'
7.	2.30	R U2 R' U2 F R' F' U' R' F2 U' R U F2 U2
8.	1.08	F' U' F R' U' R2 F U F' U F U2 F2 R2 F'
9.	3.42	R U' F' U' R' U' R U2 F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R'
10.	(1.08)	R' F' R' U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F R F' U'
11.	(4.81)	R' U' F R F U R F' U R' U F U R' U
12.	3.20	R2 F' U' F R' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' F2


avg of 12 with 0.20 SD 


Spoiler



Average: 3.27
Standard Deviation: 0.20
Best Time: 1.69
Worst Time: 3.72
Individual Times:
1.	3.06	F2 U R2 U F R2 F2 U F' U' R F2 U R' F'
2.	3.41	R2 U R2 F' R2 U R U' R U' F R F' R F
3.	(3.72)	U F2 U F R U2 R' F' U R' U' R2 U' R' F'
4.	(1.69)	F U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R F R2 U2 F2 U F' U
5.	3.19	F2 R2 F U2 F2 R U' R' F R' F2 U' F' R2 F2
6.	3.55	R' U2 R' F2 U' R U' F U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R2
7.	3.27	F U2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F R2 U
8.	3.22	U F' R2 U' R F R' F R F' R F2 U2 R' F2
9.	3.27	F R' U' R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' F R
10.	3.46	F' U' F' R2 F U R U' R' U' R2 U' R F R'
11.	2.86	R F2 U' F R U R F' U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2
12.	3.43	U2 R' U F U R' F2 R U2 R F' U' R' F U'


and 1.83 avg5


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-04-2010 17:49:23

Average: 1.83
Standard Deviation: 0.54
Best Time: 1.08
Worst Time: 3.42
Individual Times:
1.	2.11	R' U F2 U' F R' F' R2 F R F' U F2 U2 R'
2.	2.30	R U2 R' U2 F R' F' U' R' F2 U' R U F2 U2
3.	1.08	F' U' F R' U' R2 F U F' U F U2 F2 R2 F'
4.	(3.42)	R U' F' U' R' U' R U2 F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R'
5.	(1.08)	R' F' R' U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F R F' U'


Do you know how can I get the best avg of 100 out of 1000 solves in CCT?
//edit : stackmat, of course


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 4, 2010)

Preparing for UK Nats and I get this:

Best Average of 5: 16.86
Best Time: 13.24
Worst Time: 30.11
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (8.2%)

1. (13.24) F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B' R B2 R' U2 R U2 B U' L' U2
2. (30.11) B2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 F' U' L' B R2 D U F'
3. 15.76 F2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 R U R F2 U' L F2 R B' L
4. 18.82 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R' D2 B D B U' F R2 D' L' R' U
5. 16.01 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R U2 B R U2 B2 F2 U R D B 

Now if only I could pull that off in the competition


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 4, 2010)

Stackmat
2x2 avg100 - 5.90
2x2 avg12 - 5.30 (.06 off of PB)
2x2 avg5 - 4.41

This is my first avg100 w/ 2x2.
I really suck at 2x2 in competition. I can't even get a single that's better than my avg100.
Next time!


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Average: 2.96
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 2.54
Worst Time: 3.72
Individual Times:
1.	(2.54)	R2 U R2 F' R' U R' U' R U2
2.	(3.72)	U' R' U F' U R' U' F U
3.	2.91	F2 U' R U' F U F' U2 R'
4.	3.26	U2 F' R' U F' R2 U' F'
5.	2.72	F R2 F R F' R F2 R

Ortega + CLL ftw


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 1. (9.05) L' U2 B L' R' D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L B2
> 
> ZOMG
> Full step, but if you look at the scramble, it's obviously a very lucky solve.
> Cross on U or D, there's a 1 move 2x2 block with a free pair on U and 2 move cross with a really easy F2L on D. I personally used white and got an easy LL too (f doublesexy f' + Tperm) but with yellow I think I got a 10.xx, which is pretty great considering I suck at yellow.



nice extended cross lol


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 5, 2010)

Did some 4x4, suddenly faster.

1:30.41, 1:35.99, (1:30.39), (1:55.77), 1:40.12 = 1:35.50 (σ = 3.98)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 5, 2010)

Average of 12: 4.11
1. 3.26 F U2 F U2 R' F U2 R 
2. (1.78) F U2 F U F R' U' R' U' 
3. 3.67 R F' U' R' U2 F U F' 
4. 5.28 U' F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U R' U2 
5. 3.97 U2 F' U2 F U' F R' U2 R U 
6. 2.39 U2 R2 U' R U F' R' U' 
7. 4.81 F2 U R U R F2 R U2 F' U' 
8. (9.70) F' U F' R2 U F R2 
9. 4.29 U2 F2 R F' R F R U F2 
10. 4.28 R2 F' U R U2 F' U' F2 U2 
11. 4.37 R' F' R2 U F2 U' R U R U' 
12. 4.76 F2 U' R U R2 U F' U2 R2

.04 off my pb.


----------



## Todd (Jun 5, 2010)

Stupid average of 12 is killing me.

Cannot get sub 20. Always 20.xx.

Got 18.99 average of 5 today then the solves after that were all like 20.xx.

Avareage 20.42


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

VERY good, still!


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 5, 2010)

After 2-3 days with my homemade skewb method (It's still not done due to not being able to generate algs) but I have gotten just barely sup 30 but with a PB of 12.71



Spoiler



Statistics for 06-05-2010 12:11:16

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 30.56
Standard Deviation: 8.25
Best Time: 12.71
Worst Time: 43.63
Individual Times:
1.	36.36	
2.	31.40	
3.	43.63	
4.	34.38	
5.	32.65	
6.	34.44	
7.	32.54	
8.	29.16	
9.	37.73	
10.	23.39	
11.	18.29	
12.	12.71


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 5, 2010)

WOOO PB AVG!!!!!!!!!!! oh, and a sub 10.

Average: 13.42
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 9.88
Worst Time: 17.80
Individual Times:
1.	12.90	U L2 U B R' U' B F' L2 D2 L' B2 U R2 B' F' L2 B2 R2 B2 F L2 B F D'
2.	14.04	L D B' L2 B F2 L' U B' F' L R2 F R2 U2 F L2 R2 D U2 L2 B' L' B D
3.	12.05	R' F2 D' U L' B2 F2 D2 B2 F' U' B D B2 F D2 U2 R2 D' U R' B2 F L R2
4.	14.53	F2 R' F2 D' U' F2 L' R' D U' B2 D' U' F' U' L' R B' F2 L' R' B' F' D' L
5.	(17.80)	D' U2 L2 B2 F' D' U B' L' R2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 R' B F' U' B2 U' B' L R'
6.	(9.88)	D2 U' R2 D L2 U' B2 F U2 F' L D' R U2 B' R' D' R' D2 U' L D F U' F'
7.	14.36	D F2 R' B' R D U' L2 F' U' B U' R2 U2 F D L' R2 U B' F' U B2 F D'
8.	14.13	L' B F' L F2 R U2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D' U L B F L2 R D L D2 U2 L' R'
9.	13.32	L2 D2 B' F2 U' F' L R B2 F D F' L' R' F D U' B' U L2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2
10.	12.36	U' R D U' B2 D' U L2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 D L B D2 L2 R' D2 L R2 D' U2 B2
11.	13.96	L D' U' F2 L R U B F D U2 F' U' B2 L2 R' F' L R D' U2 B' D2 U L'
12.	12.55	B U B' F' U' R' F2 D' U2 B2 D2 U L' U' R2 F L2 R2 B' L B' L' R' D2 U'


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 5, 2010)

wtf scramble

Average of 5: 2.35
1. (3.70) R2 U F U' R2 U' R' F U
2. (1.51) R' U F U F' R' U
3. 2.55 R' U F U' F R' F2 U R2 U'
4. 1.51 R U R U' R U R
5. 2.98 F U' R U F' U R' U 

Had like 3 LL skips (or EG skip )
Definitely not counting this...I swear gqtimer got glitches


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 5, 2010)

[2:42:54 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: PB AVERAGE OF 5
[2:42:55 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: YUSS
[2:42:57 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: Average of 5: 14.03

1. (13.51) L2 D B2 F' R U2 B F' L' R U2 D2 R2 D' F' R' B L2 R2 D2 L F' B2 U2 L'
2. 14.28 B' U' D F2 R D F' D' F' B2 R' F D2 B' L2 F2 B L2 B2 D' U2 F D' U' F'
3. 13.74 L B2 U' F L B L U L' U2 R2 F' U2 L F2 R' U R2 U F' B L' R B2 R
4. (14.77) U2 B' U L' D2 U2 R B2 U' B' L' U2 L' D' R2 L U2 F' L D F2 D L U' D
5. 14.06 L2 U2 L' B' F2 D' F' B D L' F' D F B' U D F2 B2 L F' U D R2 U B2

(by edward)


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 5, 2010)

I know this isn't cube-related (I haven't had my cubes and computer cube isn't working right now), but check my signature and note what day it is.NO MORE TESTS! YAY!!!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 5, 2010)

*3x3 avg100 - 17.22* - (Stackmat) - (this is the only PB in the post)

Best Time - 12.03 (non-lucky)
Worst Time - 22.41

Best avg5 - 15.39
Worst avg5 - 19.14

Best avg12 - 16.14
Worst avg12 - 18.47

1 12's
2 13's
8 14's
13 15's
23 16's
24 17's
12 18's
8 19's
5 20's
2 21's
2 22's

A little over 4 months ago, my best avg100 was 20.xx. (With spacebar)
Is this good improvement since then?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 5, 2010)

I finally fixed my eastsheen 4x4 thanks to monkeydude1313(Chris Bird) thank god for youtube


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 6, 2010)

learned full oll


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 6, 2010)

OH 
Screwed up on an A perm, after an OLL skip.
Time would've been 22.xx or 23.xx.
I've only had a few sub 30 solves, this would have been a PB by 3 or 4 seconds. 
x9000


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 6, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Got an FUU. It's an awesome cube. Best thing is, it came with correctly sized Cubesmith stickers
> 
> Edit: I MEAN FII



lawl thats mine


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 6, 2010)

2x2 a5: 3.22
2x2 a12: 4.05

PBs by .02


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay, I just learned Heise today and can solve the cube with no algorithms! I did the current FMC 1 hour competition in 47 moves  .

scramble:


Spoiler



U' F R2 F R L U' B2 U D2 B' D B' L2 B' F U F' U F B2 D2 U B U2 B D2 F2 L2 B'


solution:


Spoiler



L R F2 U' R' U B' R' U R U B2 R' B2 R B' R B2 R' B' R' U R U' R2 U R U' R' U F' D' F D F' D' F U F' D F D' F' D F U' R'



Maybe I will actually become good at FMC one day...


----------



## PeterV (Jun 6, 2010)

3x3x3 NL PB single: 17.80

Part of my AO12 in the most recent race to sub-20 scrambles. Nothing special about the solve, just really good look-ahead and fast LL.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Average: 9.95
*10.61, 11.04, (7.26), 10.04, 7.74*, (11.69), 11.18, 9.91, 8.06, 10.37, 11.08, 9.50

Average: 9.46
1.	10.61	B F2 R B2 F' L2 B2 F' U' L2 R D' L2 B F D2 U R' B' R B' L U L'
2.	(11.04)	B' F' L' B' F' D2 U B' L R2 D2 L' B F R' D' F2 L U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B'
3.	(7.26)	U' L2 D B2 D' U' F L' F' D2 U' F2 L2 R' F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' L' U
4.	10.04	B L R2 B' F D' U B' F' D' B F L' D' U B2 D U L' U' B R' D U'
5.	7.74	R2 D L B2 F' U' B F' R2 B' R D' L R U' B2 F R B2 F2 D' U' L' R

FINALLY


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 6, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> OH
> Screwed up on an A perm, after an OLL skip.
> Time would've been 22.xx or 23.xx.
> I've only had a few sub 30 solves, this would have been a PB by 3 or 4 seconds.
> x*9001*


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 9.95
> *10.61, 11.04, (7.26), 10.04, 7.74*, (11.69), 11.18, 9.91, 8.06, 10.37, 11.08, 9.50
> 
> Average: 9.46
> ...


 this is awesome


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 6, 2010)

New PB & AVG5

14.97

17.93, (16.34), 16.65, (20.42), 16.54 = 17.04 (σ = 0.63)


AWESOME


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 6, 2010)

3.15 solve on 2x2, PB. LL skip or was it just PLL? He, I still suck.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

13.30
B2 R2 L2 B L R' U2 L2 R2 D F' R' D B' D' F B' L' B2 U2 B2 U' B' R2 D' 
accidental double x cross 



Spoiler



Double x-cross: y F' L D' L R' D
F2L #3: U L U L' U L U' L2 U L
F2L #4: y' U L' U' L
OLL: U3 (I was pressured get over it) R U R' U R dw' R U' R' F'
Z perm: U' R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2

47 HTM/13.30 = 3.5 tps which is pretty damn crap.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 6, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 13.30
> accidental double x cross
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the scramble!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

no problem, I was nearly ganna place it in the scramble thread.
Fine I'll edit it in.


----------



## plechoss (Jun 6, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 13.30
> B2 R2 L2 B L R' U2 L2 R2 D F' R' D B' D' F B' L' B2 U2 B2 U' B' R2 D'
> accidental double x cross
> 
> ...


lolwut
7.53
y F' L D' L R' D
U L' U' L
U y' L' U L
y L' U' L U L' U' L 
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

my accomplishment: 10.92 avg12 on video 


Spoiler


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

Just some pyraminx:

number of times: 30/30
best time: 6.33
worst time: 21.37
best avg5: 12.06 (σ = 2.87)
best avg12: 13.30 (σ = 1.90)
session avg: 14.14 (σ = 3.28)
11.60, 13.51, 13.30, 12.99, 13.49, 15.69, 12.17, 10.46, 12.35, 17.43, 17.51, 8.08, 13.36, 17.49, 14.74, 6.33, 18.75, 16.10, 11.15+, 21.37, 19.74, 13.74, 17.70, 7.52, 13.17, 10.12, 20.86, 13.94, 16.98, 12.09


----------



## Elliot (Jun 6, 2010)

Schools finally out! I did lots of cubing last night, but I was too tired to post it.

*3x3 Avg100 15.99 - still with 2-look OLL *


Spoiler



16.18, 16.85, 14.81, 19.30, 19.19, 17.25, 16.63, 17.48, 16.65, 14.44, 17.74, 14.09, 16.63, 14.99, 14.11, 17.24, 14.41, 16.11, 15.70, 18.22, 15.51, 15.57, 16.63, 16.18, 15.25, 13.34, 17.64, 16.67, 16.22, 15.22, 15.14, 14.86, 15.48, 18.79, 18.31, 12.20, 14.81, 15.56, 16.12, 15.79, 12.00, 15.01, 12.88, 13.73, 17.89, 15.68, 12.84, 16.27, 22.69, 12.88, 18.03, 17.92, 14.09, 16.82, 15.26, (11.52), 18.56, 18.97, 15.28, 16.11, 17.11, 18.22, 13.29, 12.16, 18.20, 15.86, 13.71, 14.78, 13.60, 16.97, 16.56, 12.72, 16.71, 13.95, 15.23, 14.24, 16.26, 16.57, 17.94, 14.57, 17.14, 16.90, 17.17, 15.04, 16.75, 14.40, 13.89, (23.70), 17.58, 20.01, 16.55, 15.15, 16.10, 19.75, 14.62, 13.64, 15.61, 21.55, 15.61, 14.32 = 15.99


*3x3 Avg12 14.46 (part of the avg 100)*
12.20, 14.81, 15.56, 16.12, 15.79, (12.00), 15.01, 12.88, 13.73, (17.89), 15.68, 12.84 = 14.46

*First sub-11 single! (this wasn't part of the avg100)*

10.83 seconds
Scramble: L' U L' U L U2 L' R2 B' R U' F2 B' R F2 U' L2 U' D' R' L B' U B L

z2 L2 D R'
y2 U R U R' y U' R' U' R
U L' U L U' L' U' L
U' L U' L'
R U R' U' R U R'
f R U R' U' f'
(U') R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

48 moves = 4.4 moves per second

*OH 3x3 Avg12 25.56*
22.55, 25.59, 23.80, 22.06, 27.10, (21.82), 28.50, (29.39), 25.19, 29.24, 28.27, 24.21

The solves 2-6 are an average of 23.82 (which isn't a pb, but it's close).


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 6, 2010)

3x3 Avg of 12: *10.15*

10.43, 11.39, (9.20), 10.57, (12.39), 9.32, 9.70, 9.91, 10.32, 10.53, 10.05, 9.25

Failed at rolling but I'm happy with this 

Feels like I should be able to do sub-10 soon


----------



## Shortey (Jun 6, 2010)

Today started off as a crappy day cubing-wise, but then this happened.

Average of 12: 10.86
1. 10.76 L2 F2 L' R F' B2 L2 B U R F U R L D2 L R F' U' D B F R' L U' 
2. 12.72 R D2 B D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' D' B L D' F R U B F2 L D' U' L' R' D B2 
3. (8.08) B' U' L' R B' L R' U' B2 U' F' R2 D2 R' D R' U L R B' U2 D' L2 F2 R2 
4. (14.04) F2 B' D2 F2 D' L' R2 U' D R' B2 U D' R D B' F L' R2 F L2 U R D2 B 
5. 12.00 R' F L D F2 B2 D L F2 U2 D2 B2 R' B2 F' L U' F' R2 B D2 L D2 U F2 
6. 11.51 D2 L' F' U2 D R' U' D F2 L F' R' B2 L2 R2 F' D' L2 U R L' F' B' L2 U2 
7. 10.80 L R2 U2 B' R D2 L' F B2 R2 L' F L' B2 U2 R2 D' U' R F B2 D' R' L' U2 
8. 11.07 D U' L2 R U2 F' U R' U' R' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B2 U' B' U D R B2 
9. 9.95 L2 R2 D U2 B R' F' L D L2 B F R2 F2 U D2 F D B L2 F2 U L' B' R' 
10. 10.10 D' U R' F D2 R U' D L' F U2 F U2 B L' D B' U2 R2 L' B' L' B D' F 
11. 9.03 R' D2 U2 B' D2 L U' L' D R2 B D' R2 L2 B F2 R F' R' F2 R' U' L B D2 
12. 10.67 D2 R' B2 D U B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' D2 F' U' R2 F D' L2 D B' U' L' R' F B 

No lucky solves.


----------



## Bierproever (Jun 6, 2010)

just got my first sub-30 av o 5


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 6, 2010)

36 move solve with Heise


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 6, 2010)

Average of Five: 17.39 (σ = 0.09)
1. 17.52 U2 R2 L' F2 D L R' U2 D L2 U' F' L' U2 L2 D F L' U' L2 B' F2 D F' B2
2. 17.32 L' F' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' B' L U' L F' D2 U2 F2 B L' F U' R L D2 L D
3. (14.73) R B R' D R2 D R2 B' L D' L' R' F' L D2 F B' D' F' U L' B F' U' L2
4. (19.57) U2 B2 R L2 F2 R' B2 U2 D2 F' B' L F2 U' L F' U' R D U F2 B L' F2 U'
5. 17.34 D2 R' U2 D L2 U' L' U2 B2 L B' U2 D2 L F2 R' U F L' D2 U L2 B' R L 

(Mean of Five: 17.29)

Not PB, but pretty good. Nice σ too.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2010)

New competition PB's in 3x3. My average still sucks D:


----------



## Konsta (Jun 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> New competition PB's in 3x3. My average still sucks D:



How long have you been cubing?
I know you haven't been in a competition before 2010, but people rarely goes to the competitions without any practice


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 6, 2010)

I learnt 3 OLL's today


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 6, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I learnt 3 OLL's today



lol
g'job


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 6, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I learnt 3 OLL's today
> ...



Well it is an accomplishment, considering ive been really lazy in learing OLL's
Ive been learning them for almost a year now and I am not even half way:fp


----------



## Shortey (Jun 6, 2010)

7.93 NL  Easy double x-cross though. 

(7.93) R2 B2 R U2 F B U' L' R' F' L2 D U L2 D' U B' U2 L U2 R B U2 L' R2


----------



## ianini (Jun 6, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Me too. I learn maybe one every two weeks or so :fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2010)

Konsta said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > New competition PB's in 3x3. My average still sucks D:
> ...



Err, I think it was late October 2009 when I could first solve one.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 6, 2010)

PB. Working on 2x2 for Nationals.  I know about half of CLL the rest was LBL. 

Statistics for 06-06-2010 13:29:13

Average: 3.90
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 1.40
Worst Time: 5.26
Individual Times:
1. 3.27 F' U2 R2 F' U F' R2
2. 2.89 F R2 F U R' U F2 R' U2
3. 4.87 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F U2 F R2
4. 4.69 U' R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U
5. 4.21 U' F R2 U2 F U' R F' R
6. (1.40) U R' U' F U2 F U'
7. 4.56 R' F' R' F2 R' U' R' U F'
8. 3.80 U2 R' F' R U' F2 R F' U
9. 2.50 F U' F U' F' R' F' R U'
10. (5.26) F' U F2 R2 U' F U2 F R U'
11. 5.26 U2 R' U' R U2 F' U R'
12. 2.90 F' R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F U2


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Jun 6, 2010)

45/57 OLL's learned.

Gonna try and learn 2 more today. Hooray, been learning OLL for almost 4 months now, went into a kinda lazy time where i didn't learn any for about a month. After OLL, i'll be done with learning 3x3 algorithms, hooray.


----------



## ssb150388 (Jun 6, 2010)

Statistics for 06-07-2010 00:33:15

Average: 21.76
Standard Deviation: 0.10
Best Time: 17.31
Worst Time: 22.79
Individual Times:
1.	(17.31)	L' R D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' D L2 R' U F' L2 R2 B' L' B' R2 B R2 D U B F
2.	21.90	D L' R2 D' U B' D' U L' R' F D2 U2 L2 R' U2 R2 D' U2 L2 R U' L2 R U2
3.	(22.79)	B' D2 U' R' F' D' U B' F2 D B2 F2 L F2 R2 B F L D2 U B2 R D2 U L'
4.	21.66	L2 D F' R D' L' F R B' R B' L R D' U2 L' R D' F L2 R2 D' L' R D
5.	21.72	F' D' F' U' L R B' F D2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 R F2 D L2 D' U' B' F R' U' F2

Best RA5


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 6, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 9.95
> *10.61, 11.04, (7.26), 10.04, 7.74*, (11.69), 11.18, 9.91, 8.06, 10.37, 11.08, 9.50
> 
> Average: 9.46
> ...




You're a very special person.

<3


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 6, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.60
1. 3.41 F R F' U R F U2 F R
2. (4.41) F2 U' F U R U' R F' U
3. 3.61 F2 U' R' U R' U F U' R2
4. 3.79 U' F U' R' F2 R2 F' U F'
5. (2.50) R2 U' F2 R2 U R F' U R' 

Done with CLL (I'm still learning)
Normal average with CLL is around 6 since I have to often do 2-look


----------



## PeterV (Jun 6, 2010)

Another 3x3 NL PB just a day after my previous PB: 17.44.

F2L look-ahead was good, but also quite easy, easy OLL (actually, the same OLL I got during my previous PB) and I just can't remember the PLL.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 6, 2010)

Another nice average, this one _is_ PB.

Average of 5: 16.37
1. (17.56) R2 B U B F R' B U D' R' L' B2 R F B2 U' L2 U' L' U2 D' F' R2 U2 B'
2. 17.28 F' B' L2 R F' L2 F B U2 R2 B2 U D R2 L' B' F R2 D' F B2 R F' B' U2
3. (14.54) F' U2 R D2 F D' B2 R D' L2 D U R D' L R U' F' B2 R U2 L2 U2 D2 B2
4. 14.86 F U2 R B R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F L F L U' B2 F' L2 D B' D F U2 D2
5. 16.98 B2 U' R U F L F' L R B2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R' B' F2 L' R2 B' F' U' L D' 

Counting 14


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 7, 2010)

New 4x4 PB and AVG 5

1:20.38

1:49.38, (1:59.88), 1:30.02, (1:20.38), 1:29.51, = 1:36.30 (σ = 9.25)


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 7, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.31
1. 2.72 U2 R' U2 F R2 F R2 U' R2
2. 3.87 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' F2 R
3. (4.26) F2 R F2 U' F' R2 F U2
4. (2.64) U F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2
5. 3.35 R F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R' U 

I'm starting to love CLL.

EDIT: 1.11 ao12 for first layer, is that good? I used keyboard btw


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 7, 2010)

so....SO close to memo-ing all PLLS....2 G's and 2 N's to go


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay, I never do FMC, but I just got this awesome scramble and decided to FMC it.
Scramble: U F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R F2 U F2 U' R' F2 R2 D' U B.
Scramble with W/G U/F.

Solve:
2x2x2 block: (x2' y') R' L2 D2 -- 3 moves
2x3x3 block: (x') U F2 L F2 L' -- 5 moves
3rd pair: (z' y2) R U' R (y) L' U L -- 6 moves
4th pair + OLL: U2 (y' x) R2 U R U2 (x') U' F R2 U R' U R U2 R' -- 14 moves
PLL: (x) U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D' -- 11 moves, optimal PLL.

39 moves, HTM. My best so far. ^_^.

EDIT: Added parentheses around rotations and movecounts after each step.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 7, 2010)

First sub-30 average of ten! (not 12) :28.79


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 7, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> First sub-30 average of ten! (not 12) :28.79



I remeber those days


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 7, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 9.95
> *10.61, 11.04, (7.26), 10.04, 7.74*, (11.69), 11.18, 9.91, 8.06, 10.37, 11.08, 9.50
> 
> Average: 9.46
> ...



Wow, awesome. For a second I thought it was a12, then realised it was actually the a5, but then re-read it and realised you had both sub 10. Awesome


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2010)

Won 5 non-BLD events (and 0 BLD events) in a single competition this weekend (if you include the unofficial one):
skewb
square-1
clock
master magic
fewest moves

I'm actually not very good at any of these, but a combination of ideal scrambles for me and dumb luck with other people better than me DNFing (like Nicholas Sia on square-1) added up to me winning all of these.

And it probably also counts as an accomplishment that I still have never won 3x3x3 BLD, despite another competition personal best.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Won 5 non-BLD events (and 0 BLD events) in a single competition this weekend (if you include the unofficial one):
> skewb
> square-1
> clock
> ...


Congrats Mike! That's awesome to win so many - and none of them are bld! That 10/10multibld is incredible - pretty fast time to go with it too


----------



## pappas (Jun 7, 2010)

Did an avg of 100. Best avg of 12 was 13.15, avg of 5 was 12.12 and avg 100 was 14.55.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 7, 2010)

screwed up all events at JB open except for 3x3. now that's an accomplishment;

14.61 single and 17.6x average for semis, and another sub 15 solve for the finals. corners first <3333


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 7, 2010)

Decided to do some 3x3 now I've lubed my AV and bang.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 13.53
worst time: 24.09

current avg5: 21.24 (σ = 1.13)
*best avg5: 16.65 (σ = 0.45)* 16.93 was previous best.

current avg12: 19.97 (σ = 2.68)
*best avg12: 17.30 (σ = 1.24)* Previous best was 18.24.

session avg: 19.11 (σ = 2.77)
session mean: 19.09

Quite a few good singles too.

times (reset):
15.89, 20.32, 20.44, 23.44, 22.71, 24.09, 16.27, 17.97, 16.91, 14.76, 18.39, 19.53, 21.56, 16.03, 16.82, 18.65, 17.09, 15.33, 21.03, 13.53, 21.26, 22.80, 21.94, 14.19, 18.26, 23.36, 16.53, 19.65, 21.95, 22.13

I got a few single and double X-crosses, plus there was some short crosses. Very nice scrambles on the whole.



Spoiler



Session average: 19.11
1. 15.89 U' D2 R2 U' B' D2 B2 D' U L' D' B D' B' R' D' R2 F2 D' U2 B' D2 R U R2 
2. 20.32 U' F2 R2 L' U' F2 R2 D2 U B U B F2 R' F' R L2 B U2 L R2 B F R2 D 
3. 20.44 F2 B' D F' U R L D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 U L2 D U' B' R2 D' L' U' R2 D 
4. 23.44 B R' L' F' L' U' F2 R F R2 B2 U2 D' R F L' F B' U2 F2 R' U' L' F L2 
5. 22.71 D R' U2 B2 U D' L2 D2 L' R' F' L2 R' U L B' U' F2 L2 F2 D L' B L' D2 
6. (24.09) R' D' B L U' B' F2 R' D F2 B' L2 U L2 B2 R L B' D F U' D' L R' F2 
7. 16.27 R D' L D2 F2 L F L B' D B' F L' F B2 D B2 L' B' U2 R2 F' R2 U' D' 
8. 17.97 R2 L D2 F D2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 D' U' L' R D U F2 R' L D U' B2 F' U2 F' 
9. 16.91 L2 D' B2 U' D F2 U2 D' B F2 U B' U L D2 L' U2 L B U' B2 D2 B2 D F 
10. 14.76 R' F2 L' R2 B' R2 F B' D2 F2 R2 D U R2 B' U F U2 L2 B D U2 R2 B F 
11. 18.39 U' L' B R' D' F' L D' R' D' L2 R2 F D U F' L U2 D' F L R2 F L2 U2 
12. 19.53 F2 L B2 F D' F R L U R D L' R F' D U B R2 D' L2 F L B F2 L2 
13. 21.56 F B' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 R B2 R D2 B' D' U L2 D2 L D2 B' R B' F2 L2 U2 B 
14. 16.03 R2 B2 U2 D' B' R' F2 U B' U' B R B2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 D' R U2 F R' D L 
15. 16.82 D2 U F2 B2 L B2 F' D2 U2 R' L D2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 B F' R D' B R B2 F' 
16. 18.65 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 F L' U2 L' B F2 L2 R' B D F2 B R' U' R' D' F2 U' F' L' 
17. 17.09 B2 D U B2 U' R2 F R2 U2 L2 R U2 B D2 B' R' L D2 U2 F R' D2 B' U' D2 
18. 15.33 L2 B' R2 D L B2 D U2 F B2 U F D2 B2 R' F D' L' U B2 L D U B2 F' 
19. 21.03 B R2 F D2 L2 B' F2 D F2 L F D U2 L2 U R U' B D2 R' F' R' U' R2 F 
20. (13.53) U L2 R' D U2 F' B U' L U2 L2 U' R' B2 D U' L B' U' D2 R' F R U' R 
21. 21.26 B2 U B2 R U2 F B' L' F2 B' U2 B2 R L F2 D2 L B L2 R2 B D' B2 U2 L2 
22. 22.80 D' L' D2 R2 F2 B2 L' D2 F' B2 D' R' L2 B' F' L2 R B2 L B' R' D L' U' R2 
23. 21.94 U' B2 F' R' L2 D F' B L B U' D' R D R2 L' U F R' F D' B F U D' 
24. 14.19 U R F U2 F2 L2 F' D B2 D' L' F2 U L D L' D L B2 F D2 L' B2 D2 B' 
25. 18.26 F D2 R2 U2 B R F2 D2 R2 B' L D F' U2 D2 B R2 D' L' B' F2 L' U2 D R2 
26. 23.36 U2 L' F2 D' R L' U2 R' D' L R' U2 L2 F2 R U2 R L D2 L F L2 U2 B2 L2 
27. 16.53 D L' R U2 D R B2 L R' F' D2 L B F2 U R' L F2 L2 B2 R2 U D B2 D2 
28. 19.65 R2 U2 L R2 D' F' D' R' L B F' U2 F' U2 L2 R' B F U2 L' R' D' B2 D' R' 
29. 21.95 R U' F' U R2 U D' L2 B D2 L2 R' D2 U2 L R B' F D2 F D2 U2 F' B U 
30. 22.13 D' U' B F' D' F B' D F D' L' F2 B' L2 D R2 U' D' B2 D B2 L U2 D F


----------



## aronpm (Jun 7, 2010)

*Average of 5: 13.71* _[ previous PB: 13.82 ]_
Times: 14.53, (16.78), 12.38, (12.00), 14.21


Spoiler



1. 14.53 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 U' R L F L' R2 D R U2 B' U2 D2 F2 U' B' L F U2 L2 
2. (16.78) B2 D' F D F' D' F' U B2 L' F2 R' F2 R L2 B2 L' D' F2 R2 F D F R' U' 
3. 12.38 R F B' R B D2 R2 D' U F' B2 D' B2 F' R L F2 B D F2 R' B2 R' F' U 
4. (12.00) R2 U D2 L D' U' F2 B2 U B' R2 B2 L R2 U2 R2 L' U2 D F2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 
5. 14.21 B2 D' B' R' L2 D2 R' U' R D' B U' F2 U R' U D R' F L2 U2 B R' B F'



*Average of 12: 14.53*_ [ previous PB: 15.2x]_
Times: 14.52, 15.38, 12.78, 14.40, 14.96, (17.31), 14.53, 16.78, 12.38, (12.00), 14.21, 15.40


Spoiler



1. 14.52 F' U D2 R2 L' U' R2 L B U D2 L' U R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' L U2 
2. 15.38 B' U F U2 B' F' R' F U' B' F U' R' B F' U F' R' D F2 B2 D2 F U' B' 
3. 12.78 F' L' U F2 U' F2 U2 B U B2 F D2 U L2 B L' D2 U2 B R2 U2 R' F' B L' 
4. 14.40 R2 L' F' L' D2 U L D2 R' L' F' L F U2 D' R' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L' U D' R 
5. 14.96 B U2 F' D2 R' L' F2 B U2 L2 D B' D2 F2 U' F R D' F2 B2 L' D' R2 B' L2 
6. (17.21) B2 D2 F' D' L B2 U' B2 F D2 R' L' B2 F' L U B' F U F D F' D2 R D 
7. 14.53 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 U' R L F L' R2 D R U2 B' U2 D2 F2 U' B' L F U2 L2 
8. 16.78 B2 D' F D F' D' F' U B2 L' F2 R' F2 R L2 B2 L' D' F2 R2 F D F R' U' 
9. 12.38 R F B' R B D2 R2 D' U F' B2 D' B2 F' R L F2 B D F2 R' B2 R' F' U 
10. (12.00) R2 U D2 L D' U' F2 B2 U B' R2 B2 L R2 U2 R2 L' U2 D F2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 
11. 14.21 B2 D' B' R' L2 D2 R' U' R D' B U' F2 U R' U D R' F L2 U2 B R' B F' 
12. 15.40 L U D2 R' B' D F R' L D L2 R B F2 U2 R B F2 U B2 L U L' F R2



*Average of 100: 16.37* _[ previous PB: 16.12 -- however I am 'reseting' that PB because it happened ages ago when I was a lot better than I am now, and that night was just abnormal ]_


Spoiler



1. (11.96) F2 R B' F L2 F' U D2 L B' F U D L B' D F2 D2 R' B2 D B U' D' F 
2. 14.77 L' B2 R' F' U2 D2 F2 R2 D' F' R' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L' U2 B D' B2 R D2 L U 
3. 18.56 U B' D' B' F2 U' R U D B' R' F' L' B U2 D' R2 U' F' B2 U' D2 F' D' L' 
4. 13.66 L R2 B' R D2 R' B' U' D2 R D L B2 U R' B L2 R2 D2 R2 B U D R2 F 
5. 14.30 D U F2 D' R U' L2 F2 U2 D R2 L' U D2 L' U2 F' U2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 D R2 
6. 16.47 L D R F2 L U2 L' F2 U2 R' D' F B' R2 U L2 F' U' F L B2 F D U F 
7. 16.58 F L U B2 D2 B L R B F2 R F2 R' L2 D2 R2 B R B D' U B' L F B 
8. 16.11 L2 U2 R U R2 B' F2 L' F2 U' B' F' R L2 B U2 D F U D F L R2 D' F' 
9. 14.08 L R2 F' B2 U F U' B2 D' L D2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 U D' B2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 
10. 18.36 F2 L2 B F' U2 D L' F2 L' U D2 F' L' B2 L' F' R' L2 D2 R D2 F' R2 L' F 
11. 14.91 L' D U' L' D2 U F2 U' B' F2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' D' B2 D2 U F' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 
12. 15.72 F L' D' B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U B2 D U' F2 B2 U F' L D2 B2 R F2 R U' R 
13. 16.58 D2 U2 L2 F2 R' L' U R2 U2 L2 D R2 D2 R' D2 R2 U' B D' B R2 D' L R2 F 
14. 14.56 D B F' U B' L2 R' U2 R' L2 U' F' U' L R F B R' B F' L F2 L U2 L' 
15. 15.03 L' U F' U' B' U F2 D' R B2 R' D F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U F' U2 R F L' B' 
16. 15.15 L' D U2 F R' U F' D' R U' L2 R2 D U' F' D' B F2 U2 F2 B R' D2 R L' 
17. 20.77 U2 F2 B' L2 F' D2 R F2 D2 F2 D' B D' B2 F' D2 B' U L' D L2 D' B U D 
18. 16.03 F L U B F2 U F2 D L2 F' L' B' R' L2 U' D B F' L2 F2 R' L2 B R2 L2 
19. 14.63 B F2 D2 R' F' L D' B R L B' L U' L2 B' R F2 L U F' B' D' U' B F' 
20. 13.41 U D' R2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 B' U F R2 U2 R2 D B R' L' B2 F L F U2 
21. 18.19 R U B2 F L2 U L' D' R2 F B2 L2 F2 B' D' F B' U R L D2 L' U2 B2 U' 
22. 14.52 F' U D2 R2 L' U' R2 L B U D2 L' U R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' L U2 
23. 15.38 B' U F U2 B' F' R' F U' B' F U' R' B F' U F' R' D F2 B2 D2 F U' B' 
24. 12.78 F' L' U F2 U' F2 U2 B U B2 F D2 U L2 B L' D2 U2 B R2 U2 R' F' B L' 
25. 14.40 R2 L' F' L' D2 U L D2 R' L' F' L F U2 D' R' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L' U D' R 
26. 14.96 B U2 F' D2 R' L' F2 B U2 L2 D B' D2 F2 U' F R D' F2 B2 L' D' R2 B' L2 
27. 17.21 B2 D2 F' D' L B2 U' B2 F D2 R' L' B2 F' L U B' F U F D F' D2 R D 
28. 14.53 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 U' R L F L' R2 D R U2 B' U2 D2 F2 U' B' L F U2 L2 
29. 16.78 B2 D' F D F' D' F' U B2 L' F2 R' F2 R L2 B2 L' D' F2 R2 F D F R' U' 
30. 12.38 R F B' R B D2 R2 D' U F' B2 D' B2 F' R L F2 B D F2 R' B2 R' F' U 
31. 12.00 R2 U D2 L D' U' F2 B2 U B' R2 B2 L R2 U2 R2 L' U2 D F2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 
32. 14.21 B2 D' B' R' L2 D2 R' U' R D' B U' F2 U R' U D R' F L2 U2 B R' B F' 
33. 15.40 L U D2 R' B' D F R' L D L2 R B F2 U2 R B F2 U B2 L U L' F R2 
34. 16.13 B' F' L' U2 D2 L' R' F D F2 B2 U B' U2 B' D F' R' L F R U2 R2 L' B2 
35. 16.61 D' R' D2 U2 F U B R2 D2 B' L D2 R2 U L2 U2 R' B F2 D' L B' D B L' 
36. 19.22 F L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' R' B2 F R' U F2 L' B' F' R' L F D R U2 D' B2 R' 
37. 13.80 D B L2 R B' D B' F2 D B2 F L' U D' L2 B' D2 L2 F B2 R2 F D' R2 U2 
38. 20.53 U' F' R D2 U F2 R U' L' F' U2 B U' D2 L R' D2 R' B' R' L B R' D2 U' 
39. 14.84 U' L F R2 D' L2 U R U' F' B' U' R2 U R2 F' R B2 U L' D' L2 U' B R 
40. 19.13 B' U' L' F' R D U B R' F' D L' F2 B' U B U' D' R' L2 D L2 B' R' D 
41. 17.69 R B R2 L B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F D2 F L' D2 B D L R' D R' B R L B' U2 
42. 15.72 D2 U2 L' B' F L2 U D B' R2 U R2 D2 R B' R2 L' B' R2 L D' R2 U B U 
43. 14.46 D U' R2 D2 U' R D2 U F2 U' R B' R2 L D2 R B' L' F' L2 R B D2 B F2 
44. 18.16 L B U L B U2 D2 B R' L2 U2 D B L2 B2 F' L2 R' F2 U B' F L' D' F 
45. 16.69 U2 D' F2 B' R' B' L' F D' L B U2 R2 D' U L2 R D L U2 R2 D' B2 R L 
46. 14.43 U2 D F U L D2 L' B F2 D B' L' F' D' L' U2 F' R' L' U2 F' B2 R' U2 F2 
47. 19.93 D F B' D2 L' D' L B2 U F2 R' F' L D' L D' U2 F' B' U D' L' D R2 F 
48. 17.25 R D2 R' F' R' D2 B' D2 L' D2 F' L R2 U' L U2 D B D' U' B' U' L' D' B' 
49. 19.05 U2 R2 F' D' R B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L B D2 L2 D F B R B R' B' F R D2 B 
50. 15.21 D2 F U' F B' U D F D2 U B' R L B U B2 L2 U2 R' D U L' F L R 
51. 16.63 R D' L2 B R' F' D2 F' L' B' L' R2 U' B U F' L2 B' R' B2 F2 U F L2 D2 
52. 17.78 B U2 R2 B' U B R' U D2 B D2 F2 R2 L B F' R U2 F' L' B' D L D' L' 
53. 16.65 B' U' L B' R B2 R' F L' B' D2 B U' F' D' R' U L D2 B' D2 F B2 L' R' 
54. 16.55 B2 D U2 L R' D R2 B U D' F L U' F' D F' L2 U L' F' L R2 D2 L2 R' 
55. 16.84 B U' L2 U2 R' D U2 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 L' U' D2 L F B' U2 D2 L F' B D2 L2 
56. 17.59 L' B2 F' D2 U2 L' F B2 L' D R L' U B2 F2 L2 B' R' F L B2 F L2 R2 D 
57. 20.03 R2 F U D' R B2 U2 D2 R B L F2 D' F2 B R D2 F2 D L' B R' L2 D L2 
58. 16.83 U L2 D2 R' B L' R' B2 F' R' L2 U' F2 U D' R U2 L2 F2 R D F U' B L' 
59. 17.25 F U' F U' F D2 B' F R' L U' R F' R' D L2 F' L2 F R' L B F L' R 
60. 14.65 L' U' B R2 B' R' F R' D2 F2 U R' U' B' F2 D R' F2 B R U L R2 B2 R2 
61. 17.86 B L2 F R' U2 R2 L' D F L' D L U B' L F' L' D B2 R2 L2 D' R' D' U 
62. 20.88 R2 F' B L' B U' R F U' R' L2 B' U' B2 L F U2 R2 L' D2 F2 R L2 F U2 
63. 17.94 B F D R L2 U2 D2 L' D2 L2 B' R B2 R D2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U 
64. 18.50 R' D' U' F' B L2 B' D L' D U L' B2 F' U' F2 L' D U B2 U' L B D L 
65. 17.71 L2 R U F2 R' D' F2 L' D' R F2 U' R F L' U F D2 B' U D R2 F2 B2 R' 
66. 19.94 L' F2 U' D2 B2 L' F2 L R D' U2 R F2 R U2 R L2 B2 D F' R' F' U2 L F' 
67. 16.55 D' L2 F2 B R D F2 D B' U' D R U L2 R2 D' L' F' U2 B D2 B' U2 L' B' 
68. 15.08 U' R2 B' R B R' U2 L R2 B D2 R2 U L' D' B' R2 B F' U2 L U' R U F' 
69. 16.75 D2 B2 D L' R F' U2 F' D B2 L' D' R U' L U F' R' L B' U2 L U' D2 B' 
70. 14.52 D2 F' B' L' U B2 R L2 B2 L' R' B2 D2 R2 B' F' L R2 U F' L2 B2 F' D L 
71. 14.58 B' F' L' F2 B' U2 D' L2 D B F2 L D' B2 D2 B F' L' F' R2 B L' D B2 L2 
72. 17.03 D2 B R' U2 F R2 F R' L' D F2 D B F U2 D2 R B U F B' L2 B2 L' U2 
73. 15.06 U D2 F2 L2 R F' U2 R2 U F L B2 R2 B2 L' B' U R L2 D' R' F2 B' U2 D2 
74. 16.27 R2 D2 U B' F' U' F2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 R' U2 L2 R2 U' F' L D F2 U2 L' B L2 
75. 19.21 D2 U L U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' R' B D R' D L' R' B2 D2 U' R2 D2 B U' B U2 
76. 17.33 D2 F2 R' F B2 L2 B' U' R' L2 B2 F R' D2 B F2 D L F2 R L2 B2 R' L' F2 
77. 17.34 B F' L B' D' L D B2 D2 B D' F L' D' B2 R2 F' B U D2 F L' F D2 L' 
78. 15.88 L' B2 R' D' F L2 F2 D B' U2 L2 U R' D' R' D R' L D L' R2 B R L F 
79. 16.53 B' U2 B' L2 D2 U B2 U2 L' U' B U2 B' D2 L D2 R2 B2 L' B' F L' R2 D2 U2 
80. 15.22 F D2 B R2 L' B2 R2 F B' D2 F' D2 B2 U L D' L2 U L' R' B2 F' R2 U R 
81. 17.19 B2 D2 R2 F L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F' B' L2 U' D' L2 U L U2 D2 L2 R' U D' F2 
82. 17.40 U R2 L' B2 D' U' R2 F L2 F2 B' D2 B' L2 B R' D2 R' B D2 F2 R F2 D R2 
83. 16.44 L D2 B2 L' U D2 L' B' D F2 L' U2 D' L' B' F2 R' D2 L D' F' U2 D2 L U' 
84. 15.21 U2 B' F L' F B L2 U D L B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L' F2 D' B2 U' F2 R' U' L2 
85. 16.94 D' R2 L' D R2 U B D2 B F' R U B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' L F2 D' U B2 
86. 16.08 U2 D L2 R F' D L U B D' F' L2 B2 L2 R' U F L2 U L D' B' F D' R 
87. 17.52 L' U' B' F D' B L' F' R L D' R D B U2 D' L F2 R F' U' B' D2 L R 
88. 15.56 R' U2 F2 U' L R F' B' R' B L2 U B2 R' U' B2 D U' F D L F D2 F B 
89. 16.30 R L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 F' L2 R' D' B' D F R2 F2 D2 U' R B' R2 L2 F 
90. 20.27 U' D L2 U R2 F2 D' U' L B F2 U2 L F R2 U2 R B' U R2 B U F' B2 R2 
91. (22.06) R U' B U L D' L U2 B' R D' U2 F' L' F L D' U B D' L U' B' D2 B2 
92. 18.09 D2 B F L2 R' B U2 B' D2 L' B2 R2 L U' R' L' B' F' U R' B2 D2 R U2 B 
93. 16.88 U' L2 F L U2 D' L' F2 L D F' D F R D2 F R U2 R2 F' U L F R2 U 
94. 14.65 F B L' D' R' F R L B' U R' B U2 F B D2 R2 U D L U R B R2 D' 
95. 15.11 U F' B' D' U R' D2 U' B' F U2 D R' U2 L2 D R' B' F' U F2 B D L F 
96. 15.02 R D U' B2 F' D B U2 B' U2 B F2 L' U2 D' F2 D B R' D2 U' B D' B F 
97. 15.38 L B' D2 F D' F' U' B2 F2 R' B2 D F' D2 U' R L' U2 L' F B' R U2 R2 F2 
98. 17.13 L2 U' R F2 D' R' B L R' B L2 B2 L D2 L2 U R2 L2 B' D B' D2 R U F 
99. 14.47 B' U2 D F2 D2 U' R' U' F2 L2 D F2 D' B' L F B2 U2 L B' F2 U F R2 F' 
100. 15.93 B2 F' L2 F' R' F2 U' B' D' B2 U D F D F' D2 U2 L' B' U2 L2 U' D' L2 D'


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 7, 2010)

<+Spef> 9.45, (8.22), 10.08, 10.43, 9.45, 11.64, 10.45, 9.78, 9.72, (12.38), 9.11, 9.98
<+Spef> = 10.01 :|


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

7.26 NL, this solution was just sexy:

U B U L R' B' D' U B R2 U D2 L D2 L U' L' F R' U' F R2 F2 B' R2 

R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 (6)
U' R U R2 U' R (6|12)
D R U' R' D' (multislotting ftw) (5|17)
y' R U' R' (3|20)
U2 L' U L (4|24)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (CP control ftw) (9|33)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12|45)

= 6.19 tps

@Spef: you fail at sub 10 like I fail at sub 11 O_O


----------



## Zava (Jun 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> 7.26 NL, this solution was just sexy:
> 
> U B U L R' B' D' U B R2 U D2 L D2 L U' L' F R' U' F R2 F2 B' R2
> 
> ...



happy to see someone else using that alg  nice solve


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

Zava said:


> happy to see someone else using that alg  nice solve



Thanks yeah, I also use the inverse mirror for the other CP. I've yet to find algs for the last 3 CPs, do you have any?


----------



## Zava (Jun 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > happy to see someone else using that alg  nice solve
> ...



nope, just the same three as you...  well at least these are enough to get corners done / no diagonal cases


----------



## Konsta (Jun 7, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> <+Spef> 9.45, (8.22), 10.08, 10.43, 9.45, 11.64, 10.45, 9.78, 9.72, (12.38), 9.11, 9.98
> <+Spef> = 10.01 :|



Ooh.. so close ;|
What type of cube are you using nowadays, btw? AV I'm guessing?


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

Zava said:


> nope, just the same three as you...  well at least these are enough to get corners done / no diagonal cases



Ah well, I'll try and generate a few today then. Unfortunately my cube explorer really doesn't like it if you try to grey out edge permutation but want it to solve edge orientation... Which may mean I will have to search through each EP >_>


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Ah well, I'll try and generate a few today then. Unfortunately my cube explorer really doesn't like it if you try to grey out edge permutation but want it to solve edge orientation... Which may mean I will have to search through each EP >_>




Acube?


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Ah well, I'll try and generate a few today then. Unfortunately my cube explorer really doesn't like it if you try to grey out edge permutation but want it to solve edge orientation... Which may mean I will have to search through each EP >_>
> ...



Ugh, I'm too dumb, I need a gui, and an idiot proof one at that.

@Zava: how's this for the niklas case? U2 R' F2 L F' L' F2 R2 U2 R' F U' R U' R'
Alternatively there is: L U' R' U L' U' R U F U R U' R' F' for the other angle.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Ugh, I'm too dumb, I need a gui, and an idiot proof one at that.


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you 'splain?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2010)

IRC ^_^


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 7, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > <+Spef> 9.45, (8.22), 10.08, 10.43, 9.45, 11.64, 10.45, 9.78, 9.72, (12.38), 9.11, 9.98
> ...



Yep.


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



More like JoeyGouly5.


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

12.35, *9.75, 10.32, 11.81, 11.62, (8.89)*, 11.74, 11.01, (12.63), 12.19, 10.47, 10.72 => 11.20
bolded is 10.56 avg5.


----------



## Zava (Jun 7, 2010)

joey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



Alpha-Ville mabye?


----------



## Zava (Jun 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



mm, I think that alg is too long to be worth using.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 7, 2010)

4x4 in 1:14.68

F2 r' D r2 L D2 R' L' D' r f F u' U B u' F2 B2 L D2 u' f' U2 F' B2 D U u L2 u2 r2 R F2 u2 R2 r2 L u f2 U' 
Good solve. It had OLL parity and a G perm. ~45s reduction.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 7, 2010)

3x3x3 avg12: 19,78.

1st sub 20, no skips.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 7, 2010)

7.91 NL

F D' F' R' B L2 F' L U L D' F U D2 F L2 U' R D' B L' R' D2 L R'

x2 B U R2 D' L D
U' R U' R' L' U' L
U R U' R'
R' U R
d L' U L 
U2 r U R' U R U2 r'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

45/7.91 = 5.7 TPS


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 7, 2010)

First ever average of 50 on 3x3 ; 20.8 seconds 

stats:


Spoiler



#	Time	Del
01 20.12 [x]
02 19.42 [x]
03 24.18 [x]
04 17.21 [x]
05 19.43 [x]
06 22.20 [x]
07 18.69 [x]
08 19.61 [x]
09 22.41 [x]
10 18.27 [x]
11 22.96 [x]
12 17.35 [x]
13 23.23 [x]
14 25.79 [x]
15 18.34 [x]
16 23.22 [x]
17 19.76 [x]
18 20.27 [x]
19 23.72 [x]
20 18.19 [x]
21 18.86 [x]
22 25.00 [x]
23 22.13 [x]
24 22.47 [x]
25 21.49 [x]
26 18.19 [x]
27 21.13 [x]
28 25.17 [x]
29 24.02 [x]
30 18.32 [x]
31 19.60 [x]
32 21.44 [x]
33 19.55 [x]
34 23.00 [x]
35 20.12 [x]
36 17.13 [x]
37 22.99 [x]
38 27.85 [x]
39 19.90 [x]
40 18.30 [x]
41 19.42 [x]
42 17.98 [x]
43 21.99 [x]
44 19.14 [x]
45 24.22 [x]
46 19.17 [x]
47 16.69 [x]
48 17.63 [x]
49 21.79 [x]
50 21.00 [x]
Type	Average
Session	20.80
Of 5	19.65
Of 12	20.04
Best AVG	19.79


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL

Only just found this, just looking up best averages of <insert number less than 5 here> on 2x2. (dont have all scrambles)

0.63 average of 2

Times: 0.87, 0.39

0.86 mo3

Times: 0.87, 0.39, 1.31

0.39 scramble was R U2 R2 U


----------



## Konsta (Jun 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> LOL
> 
> Only just found this, just looking up best averages of <insert number less than 5 here> on 2x2. (dont have all scrambles)
> 
> ...



Where did you get a scramble like that?


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

Zava said:


> mm, I think that alg is too long to be worth using.



Yeah, you're right. I still have 11 more EPs and rotations as setups to try for that one case though  I might generate algs for the diag CP first though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2010)

Konsta said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


CCT 0.9.5

I once had an 0.44 solve where the scramble was U R U2


----------



## Shortey (Jun 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7.91 NL
> 
> F D' F' R' B L2 F' L U L D' F U D2 F L2 U' R D' B L' R' D2 L R'
> 
> ...



Argh! Beat my by 0.02.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



There's something wrong with that scrambler


----------



## Feryll (Jun 7, 2010)

Session average: 18.57
1. 18.41 U' F U' L2 D2 R2 F' B2 L2 R2 F B2 U F' L R2 D' F2 R F2 B D' F2 L U 
2. 19.18 D B2 D2 F B2 D' F2 U R B2 L R' D2 U' L' D' B' D F D2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 
3. 16.94 U' B F2 D2 U L2 B D2 L' U B' U F2 B2 D B D F L2 D2 B2 F' U B2 D 
4. (22.56) R2 L2 F' D' L2 F' B R' L2 D2 L' D2 R L B2 U2 B D' F2 B' R' U B U2 R2 
5. 20.68 B2 R2 B2 L' B' F2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 L U' L' F' D' F' U' D' F2 D' B2 F L2 U' 
6. (16.46) L' F' U2 F L' B' L' R' U' L U2 F' R' F2 L' D2 F' B2 L R F U2 R' D F 
7. 18.69 U2 F2 B2 U L2 B D2 B' D' R' F U' F R2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 U R2 B' U L2 F 
8. 18.66 R2 D2 F' L F' D L B D' B L' R2 D' F U2 L D2 L2 D' U L' D2 R' U' L' 
9. 19.30 U2 B' U D F2 D L2 D2 R2 D' U' R2 D' U2 B2 U' B D' U' L2 R2 U F2 L B2 
10. 18.27 B2 F2 D2 F' L2 D' F2 B' R2 D U B2 D' U' R2 L F U D' R' B' L D' F L2 
11. 18.33 B' L2 D2 U' F' B2 R' L' F U B2 F2 R L' U' B R' B' U2 D2 F2 B2 U2 R' L2 
12. 17.19 L R2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' R' U L' U B' L' B2 D B' R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R' F L2 R' 
All NL too. I don't practice _too_ much, more quality than quantity, but I'm gonna increase both now


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2010)

Konsta said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



Optimal :3


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Conrad's cTimer game me the scramble R (or R', don't remember...), it was interesting.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Yeah, a bit too optimal 
I'm still using 0.9.3, but I have 0.9.5 on my computer too.
If the scrambles are like that, I think I should change to .5


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2010)

Optimality has no effect on scramble difficulty.


----------



## Toad (Jun 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Optimality has no effect on scramble difficulty.



This.

:fp at people who jizz over optimals being easier.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Optimality has no effect on scramble difficulty.
> ...



Easier?
I was talking about the length of the scramble. You know... like doing fewer moves in a scramble.
Obviously I've changed the original 25 mover from CCT, but I still do 11 moves in every scramble. It's kinda boring with 2x2.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2010)

M2UM2U'E2ME2M in 1.30


----------



## Toad (Jun 7, 2010)

Konsta said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



You don't understand and are thus doing it wrong.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



If your comprehension is so much better than mine, why won't you go ahead and be helpful, instead of posting dumbass posts like that.


----------



## Toad (Jun 7, 2010)

Konsta said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



I wouldn't say it is "so much better" than yours but I know that an 11 random moves scramble is not sufficient to ensure your 2x2 is properly scrambled with real probabilities. Either use optimal or use random moves above 15 moves or so. Either way, optimal is better.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 7, 2010)

Stupid 25s. I was so close to beating my pb...

Average: 22.31
Standard Deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 19.10
Worst Time: 25.22
Individual Times:
1.	19.10	B D B' D2 B' D U' L' U' R B' F2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 U L R2 F U R2 F2
2.	21.31	F R2 D' U L' R2 D2 L2 B' U' R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 B D U' B2 U F2 U'
3.	20.90	U' R' D2 U B U2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' D2 U2 L B2 F2 R' F' D2 B2 F D2 U' B2 L2
4.	25.22	U2 L2 R B' F' U' B' D' U2 F2 L' D' B F2 D U2 L' B2 F L' U2 F D2 B2 L
5.	20.23	D' U2 B F L' F L2 U B2 F2 L2 B' L D' U' L2 R' D B' F' D F' U B' F'
6.	21.89	B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' U' R' F' D2 U L2 R B2 F L2 R2 B2 U'
7.	21.63	F' D' L' R B R2 U L' R2 F' L' B' R D U2 L' D B' D' U B F2 L' R2 D2
8.	25.17	U B U' L D' L B F' U2 L R' D2 U B' F2 U B' F' L2 R' F' R B L U'
9.	21.31	D U2 L' D U B U R2 F' D L U B F2 R D' U' F' D R' D U2 B F2 L2
10.	24.56	R2 U' L R D' R F2 L2 R D2 U' L2 R D B L R2 B2 R B2 R D' B F R'
11.	21.27	U2 L' B D F2 R D2 U' R2 B F2 R' F L D2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L R
12.	25.16	L R2 D' F2 L' D2 U' R2 B F L' R' U' F R' B F2 D2 U F' L U2 L R2 D


----------



## Faz (Jun 8, 2010)

8.09, 8.51, 7.58, 8.19, 8.90, 8.15, 7.76, 8.16, 10.64, 8.63, 9.07, 8.62 = 8.41

My going away average xD

8.51 was a pll skip, it was almost sub 8 until the last 4 solves kinda destroyed that possibility - anyway, great average!

EDIT: And again: 7.51, 8.30, 8.53, 7.19, 9.77, 8.86, 7.62, 11.15, 8.90, 7.45, 8.55, 8.98 = 8.45

No lucky solves. xD


----------



## Konsta (Jun 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 8.09, 8.51, 7.58, 8.19, 8.90, 8.15, 7.76, 8.16, 10.64, 8.63, 9.07, 8.62 = 8.41
> 
> *My going away average* xD
> 
> ...



I probably shouldn't ask this, but.. 
Where are you going? Or is that average going away?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2010)

He told me that he's quitting cubing.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> He told me that he's quitting cubing.



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Konsta (Jun 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> He told me that he's quitting cubing.



Ok, that's cool.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 8, 2010)

Konsta said:


> I probably shouldn't ask this, but..
> Where are you going? Or is that average going away?


On a more serious note:


fazrulz said:


> I'm in NT then xD
> 
> I'm leaving tomorrow and will be back next week Thursday.



I presume NT is Northern Territory.


----------



## Kian (Jun 8, 2010)

After over a year I finally, finally beat my competition best average. It was nothing special, but it was at least finally sub Bob, so I'm less of an unbelievable failure.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 8, 2010)

4.74 2x2 avg of 12
4.34 2x2 avg of 5

OFF TOPIC:

Are you gonna find your way to MN Open, Kian?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 8, 2010)

3x3 OH avg12 - 35.47 

35.83	D' F L' R D U F2 D' R D2 U2 L' R2 U' F2 L' R' B L2 R B2 D R' B' F
37.88	D2 R' D B F' R2 D' B' U2 F2 L' U' B F2 L D2 L' R D' L F2 U L F' R
32.53	B2 D2 U' F' D' U' L D U2 L R D' L R' B2 D2 U' F D U' F2 R D U' R2
(45.47) L' B2 F R2 B D' B2 D' L2 R2 B D U2 L U2 L' D F D' U' L R' D B' U2
(26.71) B F' D' R2 F L' R' F' R' B U' L R' D' B' R B' L R' D L' R' F D F2
30.15	U2 R2 U B L' R' D' U' L R2 D' L2 B F D' L' D' L R2 F' D2 B' L R U
43.53	L B' F2 U B F D' F D R' D2 U R2 U' L2 R F' U R' F2 D U2 F2 U R
38.84	D2 F L2 R' D' U R F2 L B2 D' L F' L' D2 U2 B U' L' R D U L U2 F'
37.94	B L' R D' U' R2 B2 U F D' B' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 U L' R D2 F' L D2 U R2
35.40	R' F' L' B2 F' L R2 D U' B L' F U2 B D B F' R2 D2 U' L' R F2 L R2
32.31	U2 L2 D U2 L' B2 L' R U L2 D' L2 B' D U L2 R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U' L' R
30.31	R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U L B' F L' R2 F D U2 L' R' B2 F' U R F' D U' B2 L2
 Counting 43


and of course, in my session, I missed:
lucky PB by .15 seconds
non-lucky PB by 1.16 seconds
avg5 by .06 seconds


----------



## aronpm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## ManasijV (Jun 8, 2010)

4x4: (1:16.37), (1:27.25), 1:19.52, 1:23.43, 1:20.63 = 1:21.19
PP DP PP PP NP
Finally some improvement.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 8, 2010)

Master Magic avg50 - 2.92.


----------



## chris w (Jun 8, 2010)

8.92 pll skip , second best time ever
44 move solution so 4.9 tps 
R' F B U F U F B' R L U B D L U D' R2 F' R U2 B' U R2 F U


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 8, 2010)

chris w said:


> 8.92 pll skip , second best time ever
> 44 move solution so 4.9 tps
> R' F B U F U F B' R L U B D L U D' R2 F' R U2 B' U R2 F U



Woah that is good.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 8, 2010)

2x2 2.95 avg50



Spoiler



1.77 2.13 2.19	(1.34)	1.83	2.87	2.37	2.56	2.84	2.31	2.35	2.47	2.64	2.40	1.84	4.01	3.05	4.06	3.97	1.93	3.28	(5.18)	3.54	3.01	3.49	2.25	4.45	3.39	4.21	3.40	2.81	4.26	2.83	3.17	3.19	4.18	3.28	3.87	2.16	3.54	2.64	2.30	3.42	2.42	3.51	2.43	3.91	2.25	2.72	2.17

First 5 solves are 1.91 average of 5


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 8, 2010)

Average of 5: 18.42
1. 19.56 L D' B' F2 R B2 R' L' F' B2 U D' B R L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F R B2 D2 F' R'
2. 19.94 L' F D R2 L U' R' D' U' L' D' B2 R2 D' B U2 F' L R2 D' R L2 F2 U' B2
3. 15.77 D2 F' U2 L' R' F' L2 R2 B' D' R U2 D L R F B2 R2 B2 L R' B2 F2 R2 F
4. (20.66) F B2 R B2 U2 D2 B R' D' R2 D U2 B2 L2 U' D B' R' F2 U2 L2 F B2 U L
5. (14.30) F' D' R2 F2 L2 F R' L' U' D' L' B' F D' B' L2 U' B' F U' F R F D' U 

No inspection 3x3 average. The 15 and 14 had easy easy easy LL's.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2010)

> [email protected]:~$ sh rline.sh comm
> (URB RDB DLB) R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (9 HTM) A9
> [email protected]:~$ sh rline.sh comm
> (URB DRF ULF) U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 F R2 F' (12 HTM) Per Special
> ...




Found a great way to teach myself BH.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 8, 2010)

30 move solve


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 8, 2010)

9.60
R2 F2 R B R' B' R2 F' D' L' F R F2 D' F2 R U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 U' R' L

z2 R' F2 R U L' U' L' B
U y R U R'
U2 y' L' U' L
U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U'

9.60/51 = ~5.31 TPS
Full step, but _very_ lucky...too bad about the G perm.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 8, 2010)

comp 3x3x2 in 6.618 sec on video.

now i started using google chrome i can get the scramble 

U2 L2 b2 R2 U L2 U F2 D r2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 l2 U2 F2 b2 D f2 U D2 U2 D2 l2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' b2 U F2 r2 D2 U2 D2 r2 f2 D2

EDIT:



Spoiler











EDIT2: WTF 5.09 on vid

EDIT3:

l2 U2 F2 D' U2 f2 b2 D2 b2 F2 f2 r2 R2 l2 b2 U R2 U D' B2 D r2 b2 R2 U b2 B2 b2 U b2 D2 B2 L2 f2 U2 r2 U'



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 9, 2010)

8.56 mean of 3 comp 3x3x2 on vid, will edit/upload tomorrow

Times: 7.256, 10.500, 7.925


----------



## Weston (Jun 9, 2010)

OH average of 5
(15.71), (11.65), 15.70, 15.13, 13.69 = 14.84 
sub 12 was a PLL skip with one of the OLLs that are shaped like a P, but not the 6 move alg.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 9, 2010)

13.48 pyra avg of 25


I really want sub 10 so i might extend this into a avg of 500 or something.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 9, 2010)

sub 1 h perm yay.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 9, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...


no g's


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 9, 2010)

21.72 RA. of 12. PB.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> <+Spef> 9.45, (8.22), 10.08, 10.43, 9.45, 11.64, 10.45, 9.78, 9.72, (12.38), 9.11, 9.98
> <+Spef> = 10.01 :|



I like how only Escher posted about this. When I started cubing, sub 10, or only 0.02 off from sub 10, would generate a page of replies. Seems sub 9 is the new sub 10 :|
Cubing benchmarks are getting much faster now


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 9, 2010)

Computer 3x3x3 single: 6.63 full step 

All I can remember is that I got two flipped edges + g perm for PLL.

Scramble: D2 d2 F2 L' b F2 r2 f2 B d B2 b U d U u f2 U B2 D r2 F L2 l2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' f' u L u2 L d2 F d2 R2 B u2 b u2 D d U2 B b U F l' F2 r2 L2 R B2 b2 l d f l d2 u f B2 l2 r2 b2 u l2 d2 B2 U l2 r d (apparently...)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeaaaaaaa
current avg100: 4.99 (σ = 1.33)

I was soo nervous at the end, and it came down to the last solve as I was on a 5.00 average
Then I got a 3.85 on the last solve


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 9, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> current avg100: 4.99 (σ = 1.33)



2x2?


My accomplishment - 2.30 MMagic single, 
part of Ravg5- 2.35 2.30 2.41 2.34 2.38 = 2.36

The bigger picture is terrible though, at this speed I still only get maybe 2-3/10 "good" times.


----------



## Toad (Jun 9, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > current avg100: 4.99 (σ = 1.33)
> ...



Practice.
Get WR.
???
PROFIT.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 9, 2010)

OH
21.64, (15.86), 20.24, 18.97, 16.40, 18.91, 19.58, 22.03, (26.27), 20.81, 19.19, 19.85 = 19.76

Wtf man, the 15 and 16 were PLL skips, but everything else was just like, crazy fast F2L and good edge control.. Stilll :O And no R/F perms either


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 9, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > current avg100: 4.99 (σ = 1.33)
> ...



That is a good average James
Yep 2x2


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 9, 2010)

*First sub-10 average!!!*

YEEEEESSS!!!

*3x3 Average of 12: 9.87*

9.59, (12.09), 10.69, 8.24, 9.78, 10.06, (7.96), 11.02, 10.07, 8.67, 11.21, 9.33 = 9.87



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.87
1. 9.59 U' D2 R' D' F R' U R D F2 B2 L R2 B2 L F2 R D' U2 B2 L R B2 R2 F'
2. (12.09) B' L R' F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' B2 D' U R U2 D' B2 F2 L2 R U' R' U L2 B L
3. 10.69 B2 L F2 R U L F' L' R' D2 U F D' R F' D2 B2 R' U2 D' R' U' F2 U2 L2
4. 8.24 U' R' L2 B D2 F2 U D L' U2 B F L R2 D' F' L' B F' D2 U2 B2 D2 L B'
5. 9.78 L D F2 R' U2 B' D2 U' L U L' B' D2 R2 B F2 L2 B F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R'
6. 10.06 U2 B R' F U' R U' L R U2 L R B' L2 B2 F D2 B' U2 D L2 U D2 R2 B
7. (7.96) L' R2 F U B' U' L2 D2 R' F2 D' B2 F2 U L F' R' D B D2 B2 D F B' L
8. 11.02 R L2 D U L D U R' F' D2 B' L' B' L' B R' U2 F2 L' U F2 R U R U
9. 10.07 F R2 D R B U2 F' U' R' B' L2 F2 R2 L2 B' U2 D L' F D L' R D L2 B2
10. 8.67 R2 U D' B' D R B2 U' R' U2 F' D' B' U2 B2 U D2 L2 U' R2 F' D B U2 R2
11. 11.21 D' B U' L B L' D2 R2 U2 R2 F U F2 D L' D B L' R B' R L B' R2 D2
12. 9.33 B F2 D L2 B2 R F' D L D' U L2 B2 U2 R B2 F' L D R L' U R L F2



FINALLY


----------



## joey (Jun 9, 2010)

DDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Toad (Jun 9, 2010)

WOOOOO


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome Simon!!! Crazy! 

My new PB:

*6.66* PLL skip single Big Grin

D' R' B' U' R L B' D F2 R B' L F2 D' B2 L' U' R' B D2 B' F2 D' R B

y2 U2 R' F U' R U z2 y U L F' L' (cross)
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' (1st)
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (2nd)
y' U' L' U L (3rd)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' (4th)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (OLL)
U (PLL)

52 turns / 6.66 seconds = *7.8* tps.



Spoiler







EDIT: (6.66), 9.36, 10.46, (13.90), 9.55 = 9.79


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 9, 2010)

What the hell? seriously what the hell?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes said:


> Awesome Simon!!! Crazy!
> 
> My new PB:
> 
> ...



Tough cross  Yellow had an easy cross though


----------



## Shortey (Jun 9, 2010)

@Cornelius
Du bist übel!


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2010)

notSerbia said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > <+Spef> 9.45, (8.22), 10.08, 10.43, 9.45, 11.64, 10.45, 9.78, 9.72, (12.38), 9.11, 9.98
> ...


Wut?



SimonWestlund said:


> YEEEEESSS!!!
> 
> *3x3 Average of 12: 9.87*
> 
> ...



Great job, Simon! 
That looks totally pro with half of the solves sub-10s.

Now Oskar, you have to hurry up


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 9, 2010)

Wait, 8.27 tps? Say what? It's 52 moves anyway, which is still 7.8 tps.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, oops... Okay, thanks for correcting!


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Wait, 8.27 tps? Say what? It's 52 moves anyway, which is still 7.8 tps.



I got 53 moves and ~7.96 tps.


----------



## plechoss (Jun 9, 2010)

9.83, 9.77, 12.13, (8.43), 10.66, (13.27), 12.02, 10.43, 12.31, 10.75, 9.71, 9.11 = *10.67* preparing to 3MOLA open


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 9, 2010)

YESSSSS!!!!

computer 3x3x2 in 4.33 seconds on video 

super lucky, it probably shouldnt even be classed as a solve, It was 13 or 14 turns.

Scramble:

D F2 U2 D U2 r2 R2 r2 B2 U r2 f2 l2 L2 r2 U2 b2 U2 F2 L2 U2 b2 l2 U2 D' b2 D U D r2 f2 B2 r2 f2 U2 r2 B2 D2

Separation skip :fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes said:


> Awesome Simon!!! Crazy!
> 
> My new PB:
> 
> ...



7.08 then 6.66? Wtf?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 9, 2010)

Square-1 time
33.25, 1:11.12, 30.58, 27.99, 28.08
= 30.64


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 9, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Square-1 time
> 33.25, 1:11.12, 30.58, 27.99, 28.08
> = 30.64



Somebody needs to work on their parity alg


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 9, 2010)

Somebody needs to learn to stop the timer 0.01 second faster...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 9, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Square-1 time
> ...



Haha
Nice try james
Pop on the second

I was looking through your square-1 results recently and it was quite easy to tell which ones you had parity on...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 9, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Somebody needs to learn to stop the timer 0.01 second faster...



Or in official solves, 1.00secs quicker for 3/5 solves 



04mucklowd said:


> I was looking through your square-1 results recently and it was quite easy to tell which ones you had parity on...



I'm a little better now, there was only 7secs in it on Saturday.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 9, 2010)

Konsta said:


> notSerbia said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...


well, im on my way 

Average: 9.93
Standard Deviation: 0.45
Best Time: 8.50
Worst Time: 10.74
Individual Times:
1.	9.31	U' B' R' B D' U' B2 L F2 L2 R D U' L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L R' F D' B' D2 R
2.	(8.50)	F2 U' L' R2 D L R' B' F2 L F' D2 U2 B2 F D' U' F R2 U2 B' D L' R2 U'
3.	(10.74)	B' F2 D2 F D B' F' U' B' F2 D B L' R' U' L R B' F D R D2 U2 F2 D2
4.	10.72	D2 U2 L R F2 U' B2 F' R2 B' F D' U B' F2 R' U' R U R B L' D2 R D2
5.	9.77	D' B2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 B' D L2 R2 D2 B F D U B2 F' U' F' D' U B2 L B2

(then i ruined the rest and got 11.19) 

i'll get it soon!


----------



## Zava (Jun 9, 2010)

3x3 3 in a Rowe: 32.34 (dayan, a-V, dayan)
the first solve was like 8 seconds, oll skip then T perm


----------



## Shortey (Jun 9, 2010)

OH!

Average of 5: 17.88
1. 18.82 R' D L U2 R F L' F2 B2 R B' U2 D' R2 B L R U' R2 F2 L U L U F' 
2. (16.72) B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R U2 D2 B' R U2 F R2 U2 L2 F' L' F2 U2 F U L U2 L2 B2 
3. (21.02) F' R' B2 U' D' L' D' L U R B D B D' U2 R' B' U R' B' L R D B2 R' 
4. 17.97 D' B2 L2 F U' F2 D L2 D B2 D2 F R2 B R D' U' L D2 F' B' U R' B2 F' 
5. 16.86 B D2 L2 F2 R' F' B2 D U' F' B U R2 B2 U2 B' R' U2 L U' B' F U' L F 

Sub-ER!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2010)

O_O


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 10, 2010)

First ever timed Megaminx solve:

*4:56.81*

scramble:


Spoiler



R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U



I wasn't expecting to be that fast (you know what I mean...still slow)


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 10, 2010)

New OH PB Avg. of 5 and 12
Average of 12-1:09.19
Best average of 5-1:00.24
Times-1:07.22,1:18.34,58.59,57.21,(52.86),1:31.53,1:04.92,1:13.51,1:05.04,1:11.82,
(DNF),1:03.69
I was really close to sub 1 avg. of 5.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 10, 2010)

Pyraminx
avg5 - 11.94
avg12 - 12.82 (missed PB by .04)

From qqTimer. Can't get scrambles.


----------



## Zava (Jun 10, 2010)

19.80 (blue cross) 20.81 (white cross) 15.65 (white cross pllskip) 21.09 (pink cross) 19.22 (yellow cross) = 19.94 so-so CN OH avg5


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 10, 2010)

3x3 OH:

Average of 12: 21.59
1. 20.66 U' D L B' R L2 B2 D F L2 R D' B' R2 B F2 D2 F B U' F2 R D2 R B' 
2. 20.80 L D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L B' D' U2 L2 B F L D B' F2 L' F U L' R2 F' 
3. 25.49 U R2 D B' D2 B F' R L F' L' R' D F B L R' U' B L D' R' F2 D2 U2 
4. 19.42 U' R' B' D L2 D' B' U B' L' D U2 R D' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R B D' F' R2 B' 
5. (27.63) R2 B2 R' L' F2 B L' D2 F L2 B2 F D2 B U' L U2 R' D B U F R2 D F' 
6. 21.21 B D F D2 L R2 U2 F' U' B U' L' D' F2 B D' B2 F2 U2 B F U2 R2 L U' 
7. 19.48 F2 B D L' R U2 D2 R' U' B2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 U' F' U2 B2 D' L B U R B 
8. 21.09 L' R2 U L D R' L B D2 F2 R F D' L' R2 D' L2 D2 U B' D2 R2 D' R L' 
9. 25.85 U R' B R2 F2 R D' L' U' F L R D2 U2 B' L' F L2 D U R U' L' B L 
10. 20.19 L D2 B U2 F B D F R B' L' F R B2 F2 R' D2 R' L F B D R' D L' 
11. 21.67 F2 L2 F' D U2 R' B L' U' R B' L' U2 D2 L2 R F L2 D2 F B2 U' R2 L2 D' 
12. (19.04) B U' R F D R L' F2 B R' U' B2 R' D U2 F R B2 D' L2 B R2 D L F 

All NL 

edit: 14.33 PLL skip
U L R2 B R U R' F2 D B2 U2 D B2 L2 B R' F R B L R U L2 R2 F'

can't remember the solution but it was f R U R' U' f' OLL


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 10, 2010)

Had a 3x3 avg50 around 16.8x
but then completely failed the avg100. Ended at like 17.60 ...
I really thought I was gonna break my 17.22 PB.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 10, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.27
1. (9.38) L U' L F B2 R2 L2 D' F' U B R' U' F' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R F' R U' 
2. 10.01 F' L2 U D L2 B2 R D' F R2 U' B2 R' D' B L F2 B U2 R L2 F B D2 B2 
3. (16.77) F2 D2 L U R' F2 R L B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B' U' B' L' D' R' U B R 
4. 13.05 R2 F B2 U2 F2 L D' R2 L U' B2 F R' U F D B U2 D2 R2 U2 L R' F' R2 
5. 11.65 B' F L R' F L U R2 L' U' B F U L2 B2 F2 D' F' L' B' L D2 U' L2 R 
6. 12.14 F R U2 D' L B2 F2 D2 R U' F R2 B D' R2 L' F U2 R2 D F2 L2 R F' B2 
7. 10.99 U' D' L2 U D B R' B2 R' F' R' U R L' B2 R2 F' D2 R' L D2 R2 F2 R' L' 
8. 10.83 F' D' R2 B' R' U F B' L F2 U B D F' B2 D U2 F2 D F L B2 F' D B2 
9. 12.50 R' U D2 F D' U' R2 D' L U' F B2 L F R' L2 F2 U' R' B2 F' U' R' B2 L 
10. 10.43 B' D2 L F' L2 U' F R B' D U F' R' L F' U2 F D2 B' U F D2 B L R2 
11. 11.07 D' L D2 R U D' F2 U L D2 U2 R' D2 U2 F D' U' R2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F2 
12. 9.99 F B' L' R D2 B' D2 U2 B' D F' L' U2 B F2 R D2 R B U2 F' L R B2 F 

So many NL sub-10s today >_>


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 10, 2010)

2.50 master magic single and 2.79 average!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 10, 2010)

*Both with stackmat*

4x4 single - 1:06.30
Rw Dw F' R2 U' B2 L' Uw2 Bw' U2 B2 Bw F R' D2 U' Fw' Lw F2 D2 Dw Rw2 Dw' B Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw' L2 D' Rw' B D' L2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 F' Uw U



2x2 avg100 - 5.85

Best Time - 3.15
Worst Time - 9.50

Best avg5 - 4.62
Best avg12 - 5.33

7 3's
17 4's
29 5's
32 6's
10 7's
3 8's
2 9's


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 11, 2010)

Official 1:19 single and 1:25 average in Megaminx


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 11, 2010)

Average: 9.34
Standard Deviation: 0.43
1.	9.56	B F L' R2 D' U' B2 D' U' R2 D2 R' B R' D' U' L' R2 B2 L2 D2 F D L'
2.	(8.43)	B R B' F2 L R F' U B' F' D' B' D2 B' F' L B' F L2 D U' B2 F L
3.	9.89	B2 D2 U F' U2 R D' U B D2 U B2 L' B F' D2 U' R' D L' F' D R2 U2
4.	8.58	R B2 U' B' F D' B2 F2 U2 L' R2 F R2 F' U2 B' U' R' B2 F R2 F L' R'
5.	(10.44)	L2 R D U B' R B' F' L R D2 B' F D2 L R B' L' R' U' L' D U2 B2

dedicated to ethan and aruba


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2010)

my life is complete


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> my life is complete



Where was I when this happened D:
The one time I'm not with you guys
arg
bamn.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 11, 2010)

OH avg12 - 34.79 (SUB 35!)

28.41 36.83 32.09 36.06 34.80 39.13 35.68 (27.96) 36.25 (39.16) 33.09 35.56


27.96 is a non-lucky PB!!!
R F D U R2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 R D B2 U L' F2 D L' R D B F2 D' L' R'
Scrambled:


----------



## Meisen (Jun 11, 2010)

New personal best average of 12: 15.816 (old was 16.734!!!).



Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.816

1. 16.960 B2 R' B' R L F2 D' L' R' D' B D U R2 B D2 U F2 L F2 B R B' L' B2
2. 15.831 B2 L' R F L F2 R U' R' U D' R' U2 L' R D' U B' L R U' L2 B R L
3. 13.668 D2 B F2 R2 L2 U F' B R' F2 L2 U' D' F' D F' D2 L2 R2 F U2 F' B2 U B
4. 18.183+ L' U B' R' D R B' R2 U F B U2 D L2 F' D B F2 D L2 F2 B2 D R2 U'
5. 14.507 L' F' D2 B F' L' D2 U' L2 F' B2 R' D B' U' F B U' F D2 R B R' F2 L2
6. 15.838 U B L2 U2 B F' L F D B R' D2 U2 L F2 L2 U D B2 F' D F2 B2 R B'
7. (22.511) L2 D' R F' L2 R U' F D U2 R2 U B2 D2 B L U' B2 R F' L R' B' D F2
8. (12.962) L' U L2 B L' R' F U2 D F2 B' U D L U2 L' B' U B2 D' L' U L R' F
9. 16.371 R D' B D R U D2 B U F' L' U' F2 R' L' B L B U F2 U' R F D' L2
10. 16.710 R B' L' D' F2 B' L' R F U2 L' R2 U' B2 F' D R F2 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 U2
11. 16.523 R F' U2 D' R' L U2 L' F2 R D' F' B' R' B2 L' F' U2 F D B R2 U' F2 U2
12. 13.573 D' F U' D' L B U2 R2 B2 F' U' D' L' D' B R2 U' L' B2 L D L D' R2 F


I have no idea where this streak came from. This is not an accurate measurement of my current "level". I can't just sit down and get sub 16 solves at will, but i'll take it


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 11, 2010)

Today i solved my first ever Rubik's magic, fisher's cube, and Rubik's world. I also got my first sub 5 on my Rubik's magic on my 32nd try.


----------



## Toad (Jun 11, 2010)

Previous best was 16.01 then I get this, non rolling.

*Average: 15.72*
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 13.19
Worst Time: 19.19
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(13.19)	L2 D U R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L' B F D2 U' L2 R B F' L U L2 R B' L2
2.	17.05	D2 U B' D2 U L R' F' L2 R2 U' B2 F' L R' D F' L2 B2 F R2 B L R F
3.	15.52	R D2 U L R2 D U' B2 F' L2 R2 D' U' F D' U' B2 F' L R' B2 L U F2 U'
4.	17.94	F' D F D' B F2 L2 R' B F' L' D2 L' U' B D' L B F L2 B' D' R U' L2
5.	15.34	L U B' F U' F L2 R' B' D L2 U2 F D2 L' D2 U2 B F U2 B2 F D F2 R
6.	(19.19)	D U B F2 L' R2 D' U2 B2 D2 U F' L R2 B' D2 U B2 F2 L R' B2 D' F U
7.	15.30	B2 D U' L' R F' U' B' U B2 F2 R' B2 U' F D2 R' B' F2 R2 D2 U L2 R' B'
8.	15.03	U' B F2 L' R2 B F L R2 B' L' R' B2 F' D R D U' R' D2 L2 F' L D R2
9.	15.31	D U' L2 R' U L' U L' R2 B' U R B' F' U' L' B2 L R2 B2 D' U2 B2 F D'
10.	13.40	B' F L' F2 R' B' L' R2 B2 F D U' R B2 R2 D2 R D U B' U B2 D' U' F
11.	15.34	U R' D' U B2 F2 R' D2 U' B2 L2 R B2 F L2 D2 U' F D' U F D U2 R' U
12.	17.01	R B' R B' R' F L2 R B' D B2 R' B2 F D2 L' R' B F' D2 B2 D' U2 F L



Sub15 feels so much closer...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2010)

10.47 single

1. 10.47 F2 L' U L F' B2 L' R' D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 L' F R B U' L' B D' U L

Average was 15 something.


----------



## riffz (Jun 11, 2010)

16.63 average of 12

0.01 better than my previous PB


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 12, 2010)

first solve of the race to sub 20 avg100
Cross: y F D' L F y2 F' R U R' F2 
F2L1: U' L' U' L
F2L2: U R U' R2 U R
F2L3: U' R U2 R' U' y R' U' R
F2L4: U2 L' U' L U' y' R U R'
LL: U
Moves: 36
Time: 15.61
TPS: 2.3
Funfunfun


----------



## Truncator (Jun 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> YESSSSS!!!!
> 
> computer 3x3x2 in 4.33 seconds on video
> 
> ...



I did a 4.06 full step on camera a week ago  The avg of 5 was 6.xx, but I didn't upload it because the avg12 was 11.xx


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 12, 2010)

Solving a Gigaminx
Time: 1:02:25.xx
Moves: 1498


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 13, 2010)

Computer 4x4x4 single: 29.88 (no parities, full step on 3x3x3)

L shape for OLL and E perm PLL.

If only I got it on film 

Here's the scramble: f2 B2 d2 l 3 R2 3 L B 3 B l2 L D d2 3 R l2 3 B2 B2 b2 D2 L B 3 D F u2 r2 3 D2 R L f U 3 F2 f2 3 D 3 U R 3 R l2 3 L b2 l2 3 F2 3 R r2 U R D 3 D 3 B u L2 u2 l F2 u2 f 3 B2 F2 R2 d l2 3 R2 r2 l2 3 L2 3 R2 l2 3 B2 3 D2 3 F f D2 3 R b 3 R2 3 F d u d2 R 3 D2 3 B2 R2 u 3 U2 3 L2 3 D r' 3 L2 3 B 3 U D 3 U F d' u b 3 B 3 R2 3 B R u F2 L r2 B2 b 3 D b2 B2 U2 3 B2 3 U B2 d2 3 F' l2 3 B b2 U 3 L2 b2 R B2 3 D2 R 3 F2 3 B2 3 F2 3 B2 3 D2 l d F2 B 3 L2 r d2 l U2 L' 3 B r 3 R2 3 F R2 F2 3 D2 b2 F f2 3 B2 L2 D2 3 F2 b2 R2 D l2 R L d2 R 3 D2 3 R2 3 D2 b2 r F D F2 D2 3 B2 D' 3 U2 3 D2 B2 u d2 U 3 R 3 L2 3 B l R B2

yeah...

(jfly's sim of course. I got used to using the caps lock as an alternative for L & R inner and outer shift)


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 13, 2010)

I finally licked my elbow today.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 13, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> I finally licked my elbow today.



NOOB


----------



## Truncator (Jun 13, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> I finally licked my elbow today.


I've been doing that for at least two years


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 13, 2010)

Close to sub 20 average...
Average of 5: 21.32
1. (18.76) B2 L D F' B2 R' B' D B U2 F L2 R U' D2 F2 D2 U' R U2 B2 F' U B U' 
2. 19.69 R2 F' B' U2 F' L U2 B L2 D U' B' U D B F' L2 U F U' R2 U' D2 L2 F 
3. 19.90 F B2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' B' D2 B D' B U2 R2 F' R U2 D L U B R2 U L' U2 
4. (26.50) F2 L' R2 D L2 B2 F R U2 F' L2 R F' L' U' F' R B' L2 D2 R D2 U2 F U' 
5. 24.38 L2 U' B2 D' B' R2 U' L F' B R2 D2 F' B2 U' L2 F' U' L2 U2 R L U D B'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 13, 2010)

(1:06.36), 1:21.80, 1:24.28, *1:15.63, 1:23.96, 1:12.81, 1:15.68, 1:15.46*, (1:25.15), 1:21.00, 1:19.56, 1:19.51 = 1:18.97
Winwinwin  and a 1:15.59 avg 5 with 0.09 SD 
Megaminx


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 13, 2010)

Omg, so I was solving with my FII today, but I was getting insane amounts of pops. So I decided to whip out my first DIY (also first main cube), an old Type A. Started cubing with that. Not sure why....

(everything w/ stackmat)
*16.96 avg100* (old PB was 17.22)
*15.70 avg12* (this is a PB w/ stackmat)
*14.58 and 14.62 avg5* (separate) (old PB was 14.65)


16.96 avg100
3 12's
4 13's
16 14's
11 15's
15 16's
20 17's
15 18's
7 19's
5 20's
2 21's
1 22's
0 23's
1 24's

15.70 avg12
15.90	U B' F2 U2 L' R B L2 R' B F2 U2 R2 D U L U' L2 R B' L' R2 B' F L'
(18.31)	D' U' F D2 R U B' F R2 U2 R2 D U B2 L' B F2 R B2 F2 U2 B F' L2 D'
17.06	U' L' R F' R2 B2 F R2 U' L B2 F2 D' B2 R D U' R2 F2 L' D' U' R2 U' F2
14.56	L2 F' L' U' B' F' L2 U B2 D' F U2 L F2 R' F D' R B F' L2 R D' U L'
15.00	L R' D2 B2 R D B' D2 B2 F' U B' L' D R' D U' B F2 U' F2 R D2 U' L
17.22	B F2 D2 B' U R2 U2 R' U B' D2 U F D2 B2 F D' U R B2 F2 R' B' F' D2
(14.11)	U2 B2 F D2 U L2 R F2 D2 U' F2 R' D U B2 F2 L U' B' F L' R D2 U2 B2
15.80	U' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B U2 B2 F2 D2 B F2 L R U2 B D' U' L2 R2 B2 F D' L2
15.00	U' B F2 D2 L' F L2 D' F U2 L R2 D2 B2 F D' B2 F' L B R2 D2 R' D2 B'
14.34	L2 R' F D' U L2 B' D2 F D' U2 R U L2 B F2 U B F' U R F2 D' U' L
15.91	F' D L U R F D2 L R D2 B' L D U R' F L R' U2 F' U B2 L R2 F'
16.25	U' F' D2 U B D' U' L' B' R2 B' F2 R' B2 L D' U L B D' R2 B' D B2 R

14.58 avg5
14.68	L2 R2 F2 D' U B U' F' R B' R' F' D2 L' B F' R2 B2 D U2 L R2 D U' B
(12.93)	D2 L' R' B2 D' U B D2 U' B' F2 U B' D' F2 D' L2 B F2 R2 B2 L R2 U F
14.09	B F L2 R D2 F2 R F' D' R2 F' D2 R2 B F' U' R U2 B2 F' L' D2 L D' U
(15.53)	B F2 L' R2 D2 L B' D B' F' D2 F L' D B2 R' F2 D' B F' R B2 L2 D F'
14.96	R D' L R' F' R' F' R2 B F' D' U2 L2 R' U' L2 R U2 L' B' F' L D U' L2

14.62 avg5
(12.09)	D' U F U B U B' F' R' B' L' R' B' R' D2 L2 D' U' L2 R' B2 R' F2 U' L'
13.63	L F2 U B' F R2 F2 L' U R' D' U' B2 F L' U F L R B2 D' U B2 F' U2
(17.83)	L R' B D U' R B2 L2 R U2 B L R F L R2 U2 R2 U' B D U R' D' F
13.83	B F2 D2 U' B2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F' D' R F' L' D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D L' U2 F D2
16.40	D2 U B2 F2 D B F' L2 B F' U L B2 U2 R' F2 D' U2 L' B R D2 U B2 D


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 13, 2010)

7.08+2 single at CO 2010 >_>


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7.08+2 single at CO 2010 >_>



WAT


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2010)

Clock?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol since when does clock have a +2 rule? xD

Nah, it was just 9.08 on 3x3


----------



## Weston (Jun 13, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7.08+2 single at CO 2010 >_>



AGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 13, 2010)

OH avg 5 - 31.93
(35.30)	R2 F L R B D' B' U L' D U' R2 F D' U' B' R' D' U L B2 U R2 D' R'
29.13	D2 L' R' B2 U F' D U B L2 D' U2 F2 R' F' L B' U' B2 L2 R' U2 B' R2 D'
32.78	D' B L2 R U2 B R D' U' B2 D2 U2 B2 L R2 F D B L' U' R D' U2 R D2
33.88	F' U' F' L2 F2 U' F2 R' D2 F L D2 L' R2 D B' F L' R' B2 F' R B L2 R
(26.36)	D L' R2 B2 U F' L' R' B R D' R' B F D U B2 F' L' R2 F' U2 R2 D' R'

The 26.36 is a lucky PB.


----------



## plechoss (Jun 13, 2010)

10.00 3x3 official single (f2l was sub5 )
49.31 4x4 single (my home pb is 54.02 )
second succesful blindsolve
and sub7 pyraminx average


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 14, 2010)

46.53 PLL attack


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 14, 2010)

I just got my first sub-20 solve ever.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 14, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.04
1. 2.51 F R F' U2 F' U F' U' F U2 
2. 3.70 F' U' F' R F' R F' U' 
3. (5.02) U2 F' U' R' U R F' U2 F 
4. 2.92 F2 R F' U R' F' U2 F2 R' U' 
5. (2.26) F' U2 F U2 F R' F' U'


----------



## skatemaster78 (Jun 14, 2010)

2:14.01 4x4 solve, pb. First time timing 4x4.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 14, 2010)

9.78 (stackmat) on scramble from a friend. Even though it doesn't count, it was cool to finally get a sub 10 solve.
I guess it's technically a 2 move cross, which led to an f2l pair being set up. (not x-cross). PLL skipped.
Cross on D 
U L' R B' D F2 L' D' F2 D U2 R2 D F R U B L' B' L' F' L' U' D' L2


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.93
1. 10.25 F B' R2 D' F D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' R D2 U L2 R2 F2 U F' U2 R' D2 R' L B2 
2. (8.46) L D2 L' U' R U R2 F2 L2 B U2 R' U' R U' B D' U F2 R2 D R D' R' U' 
3. 10.00 D R2 B2 U' F' R L D2 F' L2 D' F' L2 U F' L D R2 F L' U2 D2 L' R' F2 
4. (11.72) B' L' D B U' R L' U R2 F U2 F U2 D' B R D2 B' D' F' L F U B F 
5. 10.21 U2 L D' B2 F R2 F2 B D' L D' R2 B U' R D' R L2 B U2 R2 F2 B' L' B 
6. 10.46 F L F' R B' L' R B' F2 L F2 B' R D' B F L2 R' U B R' B' F D2 B2 
7. 9.11 U' R2 F2 R' D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B U' D F D L R' B' D U' R2 U' L' R2 F2 
8. 9.27 B L2 B2 D2 U2 R' L F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 D F' D F' R2 L B' U' D B R2 
9. 10.55 D' U' R2 U' F2 L2 D B L U' F' R B' U' L' R U' F2 U' F2 D R2 D U F 
10. 9.69 R U D F' L R2 D2 F2 D L B F' U D B2 L' B D2 F2 R' L F2 U' R F2 
11. 10.08 B2 L F R2 F R' L' U' D' R F U' F' B D' R' L B2 L' D F2 U' D L F 
12. 9.66 F' B2 U' F2 U' D2 B' R' B D2 B2 D' L2 B F2 R L D L' B' F' D R' U' R2 

Stackmat. This is the first time i got a sub-10 avg12 with Stackmat timer. 

The 8.46 had a VERY easy F2L. i probably got a sub-4. 
However the PLL is kinda disgusting. If i haven't had the lock-up, It should have been a sub7.5 or something i guess.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally got my first sub-20 official single on 3^3 at Cologne Open (7.08+12.82 )


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 14, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Finally got my first sub-20 official single on 3^3 at Cologne Open (7.08+12.82 )



whats your pb at home? mines 13.00 i think


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 14, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 10.00 3x3 official single (f2l was sub5 )



Haha, nice 
I got one yesterday in the finals of Cologne Open too 

But now my awesome competition accomplishments:

I got my first official sub-10 single(s):
In the first round I had a 9.65, 9.44+2 and 9.09 NR 

BUT: If I hadn't +2 the 9.44 (I did one extra U2 :fp), it would have been a 10.04 ER average 

I am still very happy, that I got a 10.70 average, beating my old NR by 1.10 seconds!

And I also got many competition PBs and the 4x4 average NR! 51.66


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> plechoss said:
> 
> 
> > 10.00 3x3 official single (f2l was sub5 )
> ...



You went from 0 sub-10s in competition to 3 in your first round?! That's crazy...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> In the first round I had a 9.65, 9.44+2 and 9.09 NR



Why do you want me to kill you so much? Tell me!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > plechoss said:
> ...



Thanks  But no, I only got 2 sub-10s, the third one was a +2 (that's why I missed the ER ) and the third one (well almost) was a 10.00 flat ^^


@Oliver:


----------



## Escher (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> Haha, nice
> I got one yesterday in the finals of Cologne Open too
> 
> But now my awesome competition accomplishments:
> ...



Cornelius... wtf.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah I'm never really sure if people state what the time would have been without the +2 or what the time is with the +2 added on...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh right, new Best Podium WR at Cologne as well:

1. Mats (10.68)
2. Erik (10.71)
3. Maarten (11.27)

Which adds up to 32.66, previous WR was 33.52


----------



## Anthony (Jun 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> Cornelius... wtf.



This. 
Hardcore this.


Insaneeee, Cornelius! :3


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Oh right, new Best Podium WR at Cologne as well:
> 
> 1. Mats (10.68)
> 2. Erik (10.71)
> ...



...

That's gonna be hard to beat...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> Cornelius... wtf.


----------



## Owen (Jun 14, 2010)

New Magic average PB.

My goal is to beat the magic WR.

Current WR: 0.80

Current PB: 1.54


0.74 seconds to go.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 14, 2010)

51.66 4x4 avg
almost 10.04 avg
wtf cornelius


----------



## Escher (Jun 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ...
> 
> That's gonna be hard to beat...



Nah man, we'll just get Breandan to compete again at a UK competition and all of us will get sub 10 averages in the final...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Lol ok, if Breandan refuses, maybe... we'll get Simon?

@Simon: No more sq-1 for you!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2010)

Truncator said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > YESSSSS!!!!
> ...


wow cool, what method are you using? 1x2x3 block, extend to layer, pll?


----------



## Truncator (Jun 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > I did a 4.06 full step on camera a week ago  The avg of 5 was 6.xx, but I didn't upload it because the avg12 was 11.xx
> ...


I usually do a 1x2x2 block, extend to a 1x2x3, then extend to a layer. Then I permute corners in one alg (T perm or Y perm), and permute edges in usually one alg. I know both Us, Z, H, W, Opp swap, and Adj swap. I can average about 11 with it


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...




I haven't practiced 3x3 for ages. I'm pretty sure I'll be sup-13.

After exams though, I gonna try get down to sub-12


----------



## TMOY (Jun 14, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my first sub-20 official single on 3^3 at Cologne Open (7.08+12.82 )
> ...



15.75 lucky, 18.08 unlucky or something close to that. I don't practice 3^3 speed very much.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 14, 2010)

5x5: 1:54.31 
I keep practicing


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 14, 2010)

4x4 single - 1:05.15


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2010)

Truncator said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Truncator said:
> ...



Ok, I use my own method and average about 11 

Separation (1 look, usually corners then edges)
Corner permutation (figured out all PBL's myself, but the T perm is just the R U R U' R y' R U' R U R one, and for Y perm i just do 2 T perms)
Edge permutation, (usually 2 or 3 looks, I know 5 EP's, but I dont do 1 of them (W perm on meeps site))


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 28.95
1. (37.63) B2 D L2 F2 B' D' F' B' R2 D U' R D' F2 B R B U' D B' L' F R' F D
2. 29.23 F U B2 U' L' R' B' U2 D R F D B2 L' B' R2 B2 R2 D2 R L2 B2 D2 R2 D
3. 27.78 D' L B2 R L D2 F2 D2 F B R' F' R2 L2 B' U' L B2 L2 R2 D R' B D' L'
4. (17.29) D2 F B U D2 R2 L2 F D2 B' D' B2 L' R D' U2 F2 D' B' U' R2 L2 B U2 R
5. 22.25 R2 L D L D' F' D U B2 L2 D' R F' U D' B2 D' B' U2 R2 L B F2 U' D'
6. 25.96 F U' D2 B U R' D2 L B R D2 R' L B2 L U2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U'
7. 26.23 D' F' R L' F D' R2 U D2 L F' L2 U2 D L2 B R' U R' U D' F D B' R'
8. 37.23 R2 F U R2 U2 L' D B2 U' R' L2 D' R' F2 R' L' D' R D F2 R2 B2 F2 U' D
9. 27.48 U2 B' L' B2 U L' B R F B U' L2 D' B U R F U2 B2 R2 B F U L' F2
10. 28.36 R2 U' F B R' L2 B2 F D' L2 F R2 U R F2 L' R2 D B' U L' R' D' B U2
11. 36.40 R2 F' D2 R2 B' F' R2 B R2 L B U' R D2 B2 R2 U' F D B' U F U' F B'
12. 28.55 L B2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L' U' D' B2 D' U' L U' D2 B R' U R U2 L2 F2 D2 


Petrus. Learning winter variation.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> Average of 12: 28.95
> 1. (37.63) B2 D L2 F2 B' D' F' B' R2 D U' R D' F2 B R B U' D B' L' F R' F D
> 2. 29.23 F U B2 U' L' R' B' U2 D R F D B2 L' B' R2 B2 R2 D2 R L2 B2 D2 R2 D
> 3. 27.78 D' L B2 R L D2 F2 D2 F B R' F' R2 L2 B' U' L B2 L2 R2 D R' B D' L'
> ...



Roux>Petrus
Nice job though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 14, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Roux>Petrus
> Nice job though.



And Fridrich>Roux


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Roux>Petrus
> ...




You're both idiots.


----------



## Truncator (Jun 14, 2010)

*5x5 avg5: 1:54.07*
(1:47.69), 1:52.66, (2:04.27), 1:53.57, 1:55.98

*5x5 avg12: 1:56.73*
1:57.02, (1:47.69), 1:52.66, (2:04.27), 1:53.57, 1:55.98, 2:02.02, 1:49.37, 1:58.61, 1:59.76, 1:59.87, 1:58.48

First sub-2 average of 12 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:56.73
1. 1:57.02 F2 B' L2 B2 d' U' f2 F L F u2 B2 R' u l L d' b' F' l' b' L2 B b f r' u2 L2 r B f u l' B2 L' u' r2 l2 L' b' D B D' d2 B2 d' B b2 r' u2 U2 b' U B r2 R' F' l r2 B'
2. (1:47.69) b D' f' b D2 l' r' u F2 r2 B' d2 R b' f' F u D2 r R D2 d l' r' L2 d U' u R2 B l2 d' D b2 U2 r' R2 b f' r2 D2 f' d2 u b D f L2 B2 f' U l b U d' b2 D' u F' D'
3. 1:52.66 D u L2 d' F B' R2 u' f L' f2 u R2 r' L2 F2 b2 R B f' U r' u b2 U' u2 l2 f r' d' b' B' F' u2 D2 r F L2 b' D' u d' r2 d F' D L' f' b2 l U2 R d R2 F R f D' f2 D
4. (2:04.27) U l' R2 b' r2 F r b L2 d' U2 b f d' L2 b' D U' L r2 d2 F' L' b2 r2 F d2 D r2 R2 l2 F l U2 r2 u' d U D F' B f U' b R u2 U l' B U' f L B2 U2 f R2 d' L B' b
5. 1:53.57 d' B U B' L2 r2 b' f' d f2 r' B' d' D2 L r B2 r2 u R' r f2 r d B' r' f2 L2 D' r' l f2 D2 L' f l R' r' F b' L2 U r' d' r' B' L2 l' R2 b2 U' u B R2 B F' b2 U' f' d2
6. 1:55.98 U L2 u' f' D' L' r' B2 l' D2 L' f d' R' f' U2 L2 f U B' R' L2 F' L d' L' l' u' L' r' u2 B' f2 U' f' L R2 U b2 L2 D2 f' b' r2 L' D' b2 R' d l2 F2 f2 d' l' d' U F2 U2 D B
7. 2:02.02 F R' L u r' b2 r' b' u F u' f' l B' U' R F2 B' d l r b2 L' B2 U R2 F u2 r B' l' B d2 r' f d2 b2 D' b' l F L' r d f R2 b' d F2 L2 l' f2 l B2 f2 b' l' f L' b'
8. 1:49.37 l' B L' D' F2 f' d r U b2 u2 r2 L' f2 d b2 B' D' f u2 b2 f R F' b' f r' D u' B' r F R2 U' B' r F2 l' d2 l' d' b' U' F R' L' F' l2 D2 u' f b B2 U2 R2 r' U' B u2 B2
9. 1:58.61 b R' b' R U u2 B' b f U2 b' L2 d2 b2 B2 d2 L2 u D f2 L2 d' U' D2 u L' f l2 L f u' l2 B2 U u2 f r2 U R2 f2 U F2 u D f' U2 D2 l' r L' B2 l2 d2 U b' B2 D' F' b2 L'
10. 1:59.76 d' r2 U' d' u2 R2 l2 b L' f' D2 d' R L2 b2 r2 F2 r D2 L' U L' B U R' u' R2 f F' B' u D B' U D2 L u2 F' L2 R r2 d2 R2 l r' D' f2 u' B2 f2 D' d f' L2 D R' D2 f2 r' U
11. 1:59.87 l2 F2 f' U2 u R2 r u2 d2 D' l d2 F' d2 f R2 D' u2 b F' r2 D' L l2 U' d' D2 f L' r' D L d L' F' L' U2 d' b' B U2 l D' d' R' U2 R2 l2 U' L' f2 r D' F d2 l' F' r' R2 F2
12. 1:58.48 F' D' f' u' R f' L d2 l R' L2 U d f R2 B2 d2 B b' D2 u B b' d2 U F2 d' u' D' B F' D b B2 l' L' d l' D2 r L2 D2 L2 f' b' u2 B l' R B' r' b2 D' F' d' U l2 u l2 D


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

<3 Petrus 
[5:37:22 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: hay guise
[5:37:25 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: avg of 32
[5:37:31 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: 26.38



Spoiler



Session average: 26.38
1. (37.63) B2 D L2 F2 B' D' F' B' R2 D U' R D' F2 B R B U' D B' L' F R' F D
2. 29.23 F U B2 U' L' R' B' U2 D R F D B2 L' B' R2 B2 R2 D2 R L2 B2 D2 R2 D
3. 27.78 D' L B2 R L D2 F2 D2 F B R' F' R2 L2 B' U' L B2 L2 R2 D R' B D' L'
4. 17.29 D2 F B U D2 R2 L2 F D2 B' D' B2 L' R D' U2 F2 D' B' U' R2 L2 B U2 R
5. 22.25 R2 L D L D' F' D U B2 L2 D' R F' U D' B2 D' B' U2 R2 L B F2 U' D'
6. 25.96 F U' D2 B U R' D2 L B R D2 R' L B2 L U2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U'
7. 26.23 D' F' R L' F D' R2 U D2 L F' L2 U2 D L2 B R' U R' U D' F D B' R'
8. 37.23 R2 F U R2 U2 L' D B2 U' R' L2 D' R' F2 R' L' D' R D F2 R2 B2 F2 U' D
9. 27.48 U2 B' L' B2 U L' B R F B U' L2 D' B U R F U2 B2 R2 B F U L' F2
10. 28.36 R2 U' F B R' L2 B2 F D' L2 F R2 U R F2 L' R2 D B' U L' R' D' B U2
11. 36.40 R2 F' D2 R2 B' F' R2 B R2 L B U' R D2 B2 R2 U' F D B' U F U' F B'
12. 28.55 L B2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L' U' D' B2 D' U' L U' D2 B R' U R U2 L2 F2 D2
13. 20.02 B U2 F' D L' F R B' R F' R U' R2 D L U2 L' B2 U2 L' R D U B2 R
14. (16.81) B2 D' R B2 U2 R F' U' R D2 U' B2 R' L D' U2 B D B L D2 F2 L' R B
15. 23.53 R' L' U2 L U' L' F' U' D B' U2 F D' R D F' B' R' F' R2 F2 L2 B' U' F
16. 24.96 F2 D F B2 U2 L2 R U' D R2 B2 R' F' U2 F U2 R2 L' B' F' R2 L' D' R' D2
17. 24.68 R' D L' D2 B2 F R' D' R2 U D' L' F2 R2 F2 R2 B' F' U F2 L2 U' D L R
18. 20.21 F2 U F U2 F L2 B D F D F D' R2 F U B2 U2 R U D F' R F R' F'
19. 29.86 D2 L R F' D' U' L F U D2 F' L U2 L F' R' B F' U2 F R2 U' D' R2 B
20. 26.87 D B2 U' L2 D2 R F' B R' B2 U' R L2 U2 D R2 L F R U' L2 B' F L' B2
21. 26.45 L' R2 D F' B' U2 D' B' R' L' U' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F D' U' B2 L2 F' L R
22. 25.04 F' U B' R U R2 F L D' B2 R2 D2 R D' R2 U' B2 U2 B' D2 F' U B' R2 F'
23. 23.69 L2 U2 B2 U D' R' B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D L' R2 U F U B D U B' R B2 U
24. 23.35 B' L2 U F D' B D2 F R2 U2 B' R2 U' F2 L' F R' D2 L R' F2 L' D' F' R
25. 26.95 F2 U F2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B F' D' U' F D2 R2 L' B' R' U F2 B D' L'
26. 26.89 L' U F D L2 F2 U F B D' B2 R' F D' U2 B R' U D' L' B' D2 F R F
27. 25.11 B' D U' F2 U' R' B F R U' B F U' L R' B L' D' F U' D B2 L2 U R'
28. 35.75 B2 D2 B2 D' B L' F2 B' L B2 F R F R F' B R2 F R' D2 U' B2 F D' U'
29. 24.47 B F D2 R' D2 L2 B2 F' L D L' R U R2 F' B2 R B D' R2 D2 L R2 U B
30. 23.27 B' D' B U F' R L2 U' R L2 F D2 F L2 F R B2 F' R B2 R' B' R' U' F'
31. 26.39 F' L' F2 R' B' R' D B' R D2 F2 R2 B' R' D' F R2 B' R D' R2 F B2 U' R2
32. 27.18 F2 D L2 U' F' U2 L2 R' F B R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L B2 D U' L2


Learning Winter Variation.


----------



## ianini (Jun 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> <3 Petrus
> [5:37:22 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: hay guise
> [5:37:25 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: avg of 32
> [5:37:31 PM] Lil' ♠ Cruton IV: 26.38
> ...



Well last time you tired to learn a new method, you stopped after like 1 month...


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 14, 2010)

New PB avg. of 12 and PB avg. of 5.(Sub 20!) I love my new Alpha V!

Average: 21.64
Standard Deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 17.92
Worst Time: 27.28
Individual Times:
1.	19.56	D2 U2 L' R D R F' L2 R2 U B2 L' R B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2
2.	21.84	D2 U F D' U' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F L U2 B F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F' L R'
3.	(17.92)	L2 R B F2 L2 R' D U L2 R D' U2 R D B' F' L B' D' U' L B' F R B
4.	18.40	F2 U2 B F2 L' B' D2 L2 R2 B D' R2 F D L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 B' D U R D
5.	21.50	F' D2 F D R' D2 B U L' U2 B2 F D2 B' D' U' F' R U L2 B2 L2 U L2 R2
6.	22.19	D' U L' U' L' D2 U L U' F2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U R D2 R U B F2 L R
7.	(27.28)	F2 D' U' R' B F' L B2 F L' B' U L2 R2 U' L R2 B U' L U2 L' F U' R'
8.	21.57	F' D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B R' B F2 R2 D U B U2 L R2 D U L' D2 L'
9.	21.08	L D' U' B F2 L' B F' L' R D' U B' F2 R2 B2 F' D U B2 F2 U' B2 F D
10.	20.27	U2 L2 R2 B' L' D' U' L2 B2 F' L2 B R2 D2 U B F' R' D B D U' B L D
11.	26.35	B F D' L' R B2 R' B' R F L' B U' F D2 B' F R' B' R' D U' L R2 U'
12.	23.65	L2 R2 U' B' R2 B R2 D B2 F' L B' U' B F' D2 L' R2 D U2 L2 U B F' L'
The avg. of 5 is 19.82.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 14, 2010)

15.59 avg 12 - (Best avg12 w/ Stackmat)

14.50	D' B D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' F2 D' B2 F' L U2 B2 F D L' B2 R' D U2 L'
15.06	F D' U' L2 R2 U2 F R2 D L D U B' F R2 D2 U F U' B L' R D2 U2 F2
16.88	L R2 D2 B F' D2 B F2 D U B' R2 F' D2 U' B F2 L D U' B2 F' L F D
16.08	L' R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 D U' B F R2 F U B' F2 D L R B D L2 B U'
16.50	L2 R B F' D U B2 F2 D U' L' B2 R2 D U2 L2 R D L' R' B F2 D2 U R'
14.59	L2 R B2 F D' U B' D' L' D' L R' D U2 L' B F D2 B2 F L D' R B2 D'
16.83	D' U F2 D B' F D2 B' L' D' B' F L' B' L2 R2 U' L R' F2 L' R2 D' U' F'
14.59	F D2 U L R' B2 F' D' F2 D2 U' B U' L2 D U2 F2 L2 R' D L R' B2 F' R'
(13.63)	L' F D' U' L R B2 F' D F' D' R2 F' L U' L' D B' R2 B' F2 R' B2 D' U2
(17.13)	D2 U' F2 D2 B' R D R2 U L R2 B F' L B' L' D2 B2 D U2 B' F D' L' U
15.75	B' F' D' R' U2 L2 U' R2 F' D U' L R' B F' L2 B2 F2 L R B F R B2 F'
15.16	B2 D' F2 D2 U2 L' D' U' L R B' L R B2 F L' R2 B F' U2 L U2 B F D2


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

ianini said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > <3 Petrus
> ...



Well, even if that happens here, I'm still learning things along the way.


----------



## Truncator (Jun 14, 2010)

*best avg12: 14.56 (σ = 1.04)*
13.38, 15.73, 16.00, (17.06), (12.55), 14.74, 14.81, 13.49, 14.78, 15.86, 12.98, 13.81


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.56
1. 13.38 U2 L B D R2 U2 B2 U F2 B' D B' D U' B' F L2 B D' U' F B' U' R2 D
2. 15.73 L R2 D2 U' L B L R' U2 L' D L2 F' B2 D' F' R' F' B D R2 B' D2 L' U
3. 16.00 B' D2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 R' F' U D2 B F L' U' D L2 D2 L D R D2 U2 B' F2
4. (17.06) L B2 F' L2 F D' B' L' R2 B F' U2 L2 D R B2 U2 B D' U' F D B2 L R'
5. (12.55) D F R' B2 F2 L2 R2 B L2 D R U D L B2 D' U L D' U' B' F2 R2 B' F'
6. 14.74 R2 D2 R' L' U D2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 R' U' F' R' L U B2 F' D2 B2 R2 B
7. 14.81 D R L2 B' U2 R D2 B' F R2 D2 F2 L D U B2 R U2 B L B U L2 D B
8. 13.49 B F' D R L2 U2 R2 L' U2 L2 R B L B F' D' R2 F2 U2 D F2 D' F' B L
9. 14.78 U2 D L2 U2 B2 D L' R' B F D' R2 B' D R2 B L2 B' U' L2 B2 F' D' L2 R'
10. 15.86 F R U2 R2 D2 L F2 L2 B F' D U2 R' D' F U2 L2 B L F U' L2 F U B
11. 12.98 L' U R B D F D' U' L2 D R' F D2 R U D' F2 B' L R2 U' F L' D2 B'
12. 13.81 U2 R2 B D F2 U2 B F2 L2 F2 B D' R B2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 L R2 U2 L D' B'


Finally a new PB... Now I've had one 13.36 solve and two 13.38 solves, but still no 13.37


----------



## ianini (Jun 14, 2010)

3x3 average of 25: 14.92 


Spoiler



Session average: 14.92
1. 12.65 B' R2 B2 F2 U L U2 D' F2 R L B2 D L2 B' R U' D' F2 U' R L D R2 B2 
2. (12.41) R' D' F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F L D2 L' R' F L R2 F2 R D L' D' U B' U' D' 
3. 14.71 U L2 D B' F' U' L' F2 L F2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 B2 L' D U2 R2 D' F 
4. 14.65 U B' U R' L2 B' L' D2 F' D' L2 B F' U F' R2 F2 D L B2 L R' D2 U2 R 
5. 14.83 B D2 U' B2 R U R2 B U2 L' F' D2 L2 U D' L' D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L R' 
6. 16.34 R' U L' R2 U B U2 F2 R D' R' U' D L2 F L' B' L R2 F' B L2 B F2 D2 
7. 13.31 R' B F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 U R2 L' U2 F2 B' R' L2 F2 B2 L2 R 
8. 16.04 D2 L2 U F' R D B R2 L D' R2 F' R2 L' B D2 L F' R' F2 D R F L U2 
9. 15.01 D L B' R2 L D U L F' D' R2 D' B' D' U F' D2 F' L' F U F' R' L F' 
10. 14.75 U L B R' D' F' L2 R2 D B2 R F2 U2 D R2 U' F D2 R B2 F' R B2 R' B' 
11. (16.64) D B F U' R' D' B R L F' L F' U B F2 R2 B2 R' U F2 U2 B2 U2 D L2 
12. 15.37 D2 R' U F2 B U' B2 R' L' F D2 U' F2 D B F U R' B' U' D F2 B2 U2 D' 
13. 16.61 D U2 L F U B L' F2 B2 D' F2 B' U L D' B U2 D2 R2 F2 U D2 R2 B' L 
14. 16.28 R' U' B D' B2 L' D' R L' B' U' F U R F R' F' B L F B2 R' U' L' D' 
15. 15.27 F' L F D2 U' B' U' R U B U2 B' L2 D B' U' L2 B' F U' L2 B2 D U2 R2 
16. 13.04 D' B' U' L2 R U' F2 L R2 F' R' U2 D F' B2 D' R' B' D U2 L' B2 D' F' U 
17. 15.87 U' B' L2 R' B' U D' L' B U2 B2 D' R' F' L' U2 L' R D' F2 U2 L U B2 F' 
18. 15.21 L' B R2 F2 U' D B2 R' L U2 F U F U R L' U2 D R B' L2 U' L' D L' 
19. 15.04 D B D R2 U' D' L D' U' R' L U' B' R' D L' B2 L B R2 U2 R U' F2 B 
20. 16.13 B' U' R2 D' L' B' U' B' F U' B' F2 R U B2 F' U D2 L F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 
21. 14.50 F U R' D' U2 B U D2 L2 U F' L' B F' L D' L2 D F' U2 L F' B' L U 
22. 13.87 F R2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 L U' L' F' R' B2 D' R' D' L' U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 F B' 
23. 14.01 F B' R U2 R U' L' F B L2 U F U F2 L2 R F' D L' B2 R2 D B2 D R' 
24. 14.81 B U' D2 F2 L U R D R' D2 F' D' L D' F2 D' F' B D2 U R U' D' L2 R 
25. 14.84 R2 B R U' B' R B U' L2 B' D R D2 U2 L F R2 B F2 R U B' D' U F'



Comments: Great average and and a good worst time. Too bad solves 11-20 were bad...


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 15, 2010)

The AV is just godly. New PB single 3x3: 14.59 and PB avg. of 12: 21.51.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Roux>Petrus
> ...



ZZ>Fridrich>Roux>Petrus


----------



## Feryll (Jun 15, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...


Petrus>Fridrich>Roux>Petrus
MUAHAHA I RUINED IT!


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jun 15, 2010)

*About time! PB full step single and avg12*

Average of 12: 12.95
1. 12.14 R' U' B F L F B2 L U D' F2 B' L F U' F' U B D2 B' U' D L' B' R'
2. 14.18 D2 L' R' D U2 B R2 U R' U L F' B' U2 L' B L' D' F2 U L' U L R' U'
3. 12.30 D' L' U2 R L' U D' B L2 B D2 R L2 D F2 R D R2 F L' D L2 R2 U2 D
4. 13.25 U2 L' U L2 U' R2 U F' D2 F2 D2 B' F2 L' D2 F L2 U2 F' U' B U2 D' F' U2
5. 12.14 U B F2 L2 U D' B U2 R2 U' R' U2 D' F2 R L2 F' U2 F' B U R' D' B2 D
6. 15.16 U2 D' R' L2 U2 R F R' F L2 D' F2 D B U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F L' U D2 R' D2
7. 11.22 D' R2 B2 F' D U' L2 U' D2 F R' L F D R2 D R B2 F D B2 D' L2 U' R'
8. 12.70 U B L U2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 D' R2 U F U' D B F2 U F R' D R2 U2 B D2
9. (9.60) B' U' B U' B' F L2 F' U' L' F' U' R2 U D R' L F2 B D R' F' D2 L2 F
10. 12.82 F' D2 F L D U B' U2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 B R' B2 F' R2 B2 R2 B U' B R
11. (15.67) F' D' L R F' R2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 B F2 R D2 F2 B R L2 U L2 B2 D F2 U'
12. 13.58 F' L' U2 F' R' L F' D' F' D2 R B U' B F2 D2 R B' R' L' B' U F' D' U2


----------



## ianini (Jun 15, 2010)

3x3 average of 100: 14.88 


Spoiler



Session average: 14.88
1. 12.65 B' R2 B2 F2 U L U2 D' F2 R L B2 D L2 B' R U' D' F2 U' R L D R2 B2 
2. 12.41 R' D' F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F L D2 L' R' F L R2 F2 R D L' D' U B' U' D' 
3. 14.71 U L2 D B' F' U' L' F2 L F2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 B2 L' D U2 R2 D' F 
4. 14.65 U B' U R' L2 B' L' D2 F' D' L2 B F' U F' R2 F2 D L B2 L R' D2 U2 R 
5. 14.83 B D2 U' B2 R U R2 B U2 L' F' D2 L2 U D' L' D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L R' 
6. 16.34 R' U L' R2 U B U2 F2 R D' R' U' D L2 F L' B' L R2 F' B L2 B F2 D2 
7. 13.31 R' B F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 U R2 L' U2 F2 B' R' L2 F2 B2 L2 R 
8. 16.04 D2 L2 U F' R D B R2 L D' R2 F' R2 L' B D2 L F' R' F2 D R F L U2 
9. 15.01 D L B' R2 L D U L F' D' R2 D' B' D' U F' D2 F' L' F U F' R' L F' 
10. 14.75 U L B R' D' F' L2 R2 D B2 R F2 U2 D R2 U' F D2 R B2 F' R B2 R' B' 
11. 16.64 D B F U' R' D' B R L F' L F' U B F2 R2 B2 R' U F2 U2 B2 U2 D L2 
12. 15.37 D2 R' U F2 B U' B2 R' L' F D2 U' F2 D B F U R' B' U' D F2 B2 U2 D' 
13. 16.61 D U2 L F U B L' F2 B2 D' F2 B' U L D' B U2 D2 R2 F2 U D2 R2 B' L 
14. 16.28 R' U' B D' B2 L' D' R L' B' U' F U R F R' F' B L F B2 R' U' L' D' 
15. 15.27 F' L F D2 U' B' U' R U B U2 B' L2 D B' U' L2 B' F U' L2 B2 D U2 R2 
16. 13.04 D' B' U' L2 R U' F2 L R2 F' R' U2 D F' B2 D' R' B' D U2 L' B2 D' F' U 
17. 15.87 U' B' L2 R' B' U D' L' B U2 B2 D' R' F' L' U2 L' R D' F2 U2 L U B2 F' 
18. 15.21 L' B R2 F2 U' D B2 R' L U2 F U F U R L' U2 D R B' L2 U' L' D L' 
19. 15.04 D B D R2 U' D' L D' U' R' L U' B' R' D L' B2 L B R2 U2 R U' F2 B 
20. 16.13 B' U' R2 D' L' B' U' B' F U' B' F2 R U B2 F' U D2 L F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 
21. 14.50 F U R' D' U2 B U D2 L2 U F' L' B F' L D' L2 D F' U2 L F' B' L U 
22. 13.87 F R2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 L U' L' F' R' B2 D' R' D' L' U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 F B' 
23. 14.01 F B' R U2 R U' L' F B L2 U F U F2 L2 R F' D L' B2 R2 D B2 D R' 
24. 14.81 B U' D2 F2 L U R D R' D2 F' D' L D' F2 D' F' B D2 U R U' D' L2 R 
25. 14.84 R2 B R U' B' R B U' L2 B' D R D2 U2 L F R2 B F2 R U B' D' U F' 
26. 14.77 F' L2 F2 L' F' D' R F2 U' F U' D F2 R' U B D2 R L2 F' B L D F' D' 
27. 14.54 R2 D' F' R L F U2 B' U' L2 D' B D2 R2 L2 D F D' L' R2 B' U2 R' D2 R2 
28. 15.73 U R2 D' R D2 L2 D2 F2 B D2 L2 U' R L2 F' B2 D2 B' U R2 D' B' F L B 
29. 13.60 F' U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' F' R2 U F2 B2 R U' L' B' L2 B2 U2 B' D' L2 R2 B2 F 
30. 14.91 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U' F' L B L2 R F' R2 U2 D' B U2 F L' F R2 D' 
31. 13.31 B F' L' R' D2 L' F' L B2 U2 R2 D' L' F D' R2 D2 F2 B' R' L2 B2 U2 F R2 
32. 13.61 R' U' B2 F' R2 U F U2 F' L' D B2 L B2 F D R2 D2 F B2 L' D2 L R B' 
33. 15.90 L' F B U2 B' U2 R2 L2 D' F D L' U2 L' U2 F L' F L U B R2 F2 R' B2 
34. 16.03 D' L' U F' D' F' B D2 L' R U2 D2 L2 B R' F B' R2 L D' R2 B D2 L' B' 
35. 15.66 L' F U B2 F' R U2 F L F U2 B2 L2 R D2 F' U' F L' D2 F' L' R2 D' L 
36. (11.14) R2 F2 B' R2 B L B R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U R D L F2 D F2 D' U B2 U F D 
37. 16.08 D U R' U' L2 D R' L F2 L2 F D' B D' F' B' U B' U' B2 L' D2 R' B R2 
38. 15.21 B' L2 D' L F R F' R2 D B2 L' D R2 B2 L2 B D' F U2 F2 L2 D L F' R2 
39. 14.82 B2 D' R F R D U R B' L' U' R' D2 L2 B R' L' F' U B' U' D2 R B F' 
40. 15.73 R2 U F' D' U' L2 F' B L U' D' L2 D U2 F U L B F' L U' D' B D' L 
41. 14.68 D' R' U' L B2 R B2 U2 B D2 U F' B2 R F2 U L B2 R' D2 F' L2 R U L2 
42. 13.35 B L2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B' D B2 U D' L U2 R L2 F2 L' U' L' R' U R' D R2 
43. 14.96 L D2 R' B2 U L' B2 D2 B R2 F L2 R U R' L' F' U' B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B R2 
44. 13.52 B D' F' B2 R2 F U' B' D' B U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' D2 R' B' F2 L F D' 
45. 13.39 F' R2 U F' U2 B2 D U2 B U' B D' F U2 R U' L2 D R2 F' B2 D F R U2 
46. 12.82 U' R2 B' R L2 F2 L D2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' U' R2 B2 U2 D2 F2 R' B2 
47. 14.96 R2 F' L' B2 L2 R' F U' F2 D' B U' B' F' U F' R' F' B' U' R L2 U R' L' 
48. 15.14 F L2 F U F2 L2 U' D2 R' F L F2 D2 L D2 B L' U' L' B2 L R' U L' R 
49. 14.29 R F B' R2 D R2 F L' F' B L U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' R' B2 D L2 U2 F' B L' 
50. 14.34 D' R' B2 F' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B D B2 R D' U' F2 R L2 U R B' F2 R2 D2 B 
51. 15.05 B L2 D U2 L2 R U D' F' B R' F' B2 L2 U2 L' U' D2 R2 F' L2 U' F D' R2 
52. 13.88 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' B2 U R' F B' U2 L D2 F' L' R U R U2 L2 F B2 D' F2 B 
53. 15.75 L2 F' R2 L' B R F U B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D F' L' D' L F U2 F' R' F' D F' 
54. 15.96 D L B2 D2 F U' F2 U' R' U' B' R U2 F L' B' F' U2 B D B' D B2 L' U2 
55. 13.54 U L2 F2 R2 D' B L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' B F R' B R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B' F D 
56. 15.54 D R2 L B U' F L' U2 B D2 F' U B2 R2 L D2 L D U R2 D' R' U2 B2 D2 
57. 16.83 D L2 R B' F D' L B L2 B U R2 U D2 L R' B U2 L B2 D' R' D R' F 
58. 15.49 R' L' U' R2 B' F' R2 B2 R2 L2 U' D2 R2 L' D' L F L2 U' D' R U' B' D R2 
59. 13.52 F' L' F2 R2 F' D' U2 R' D2 R' L2 B U' F' R' F R B' U2 R L U B' U' B2 
60. 14.30 D2 R' B' D F' B' L2 U' L U' F' U2 D' B2 D' R L2 D' U B2 L B2 L' R D 
61. 13.73 F' R' U' F2 D U' L B' D F' D' R' F2 D2 L2 D' B F2 L U D' B' F2 D2 R' 
62. 16.19 R' B D' U' F2 L' F2 B2 U L' D2 R2 D' F' U D L' U B' L2 U F L' B' D 
63. 14.26 F2 B U2 F' D' F2 L' U2 R F2 R' F' L2 R U2 B L R D B' R' F B D' F 
64. 14.03 U L U F U2 D L2 B' D R' D2 F R' L2 D2 F2 B U D F2 U' D' R U F 
65. 15.60 D L2 D L F B R' B F2 U' B' F R' D' F D' L R D' R2 D' B2 U B' R' 
66. 14.03 R D2 F' B' L D U2 R' D' L2 B D L' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 L D2 
67. 14.85 B F2 R2 F' U F' D' U' F' D F' D' U L2 B D L' U' R F U2 R L' F' L' 
68. 13.59 U D R2 U2 B' D2 F B L2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 D' L' D L F2 R' D2 F B2 L2 F2 
69. 15.86 D2 B2 D L2 F2 B2 R B F R D2 U B2 F' U D2 L B2 F' D' R2 D2 B' L R2 
70. 15.63 L' R2 U' F' R2 U' R U' D' R' F' R2 B2 F' U' F' B U' L B2 F' D F D F' 
71. 15.32 B' D2 F' R' L2 U2 L' F D' R B2 D' R U2 B U2 D' L' U' R2 F2 B' L' B D' 
72. 16.49 U2 R2 B2 R2 B U' B F D2 U L' F L' R2 U' L2 U' L D' F D2 U F' L2 R 
73. 14.99 F R' F R2 U2 L2 R F2 L' B2 L' F' U2 D' R2 F U' L U2 L B2 R B L' F' 
74. 15.82 L2 F R' F2 B2 D' R' D R2 L B U2 L' R' F2 L' F2 B' R2 F' L B L' R' D 
75. 15.29 L2 B' R' B' F D' L U' B D' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' F' U' R2 F2 L' R F2 B' R2 L 
76. 15.53 D2 L2 U L U2 R U R' B' D F' L D' L D2 U B' R U2 L2 B2 U2 B U' R' 
77. 15.99 B R D2 R2 D U' F' L' B' L2 D B' U2 B' R2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U' F' D' L' 
78. 12.50 B2 L2 B2 R F' D' B2 L' B L' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 D' R B' L' R' F2 L F B D' 
79. 13.41 R F' B D' R D2 L D2 R2 F2 B2 U L D F' L B R' L' B L2 F2 B2 L' R' 
80. 12.87 D2 F U2 F2 D' F' U' L D' R' U' R' D' R2 D B2 R' D2 U' B R2 L' B F2 L' 
81. 14.66 F' L D R2 L B' F' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R L D B2 F R B' L2 R D' F2 U2 F 
82. 14.14 F2 R2 B D' B' F' R2 U L D' B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L R2 D U' F L2 F' D2 B L' 
83. 14.33 B2 R B2 R2 U' B2 F L2 R B' U' B2 L R' U' B' D2 F2 D2 R F' L' R' U' D2 
84. 12.64 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 B' D2 R' U' R2 L U2 B2 U D2 B2 U2 F' R' L' D' U2 
85. 16.19 F R B2 F L2 F L R D R B2 L2 B U2 D2 L' D' F' B R L B' R2 F' L 
86. 14.46 F' U' B' D' B' F' R2 L' U' R U2 F B' R D' F2 B' D2 R2 D' B U2 R' D2 B 
87. 13.09 F2 U' B F2 R' F' L2 R B2 D U F' D2 L' R D B2 L' D2 L U2 B' U F' D' 
88. 15.29 B R D2 L' B L' B L2 D2 F2 R' U D2 R' L F2 B' U2 B' D2 L' B' L' B2 L' 
89. 14.83 D' B' U2 R' D' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L U F' D U2 L R' U2 F' D B' L2 F2 L 
90. 16.02 L2 B L' B' D2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' L' B2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 B' L' B' R2 D2 R' D L' 
91. 15.11 D R' U R' F U' L F2 U L2 F2 D2 F' R2 L' D' F U' L2 B2 D R' B2 L B 
92. 15.26 R2 F R2 L2 B' F2 R D2 F L2 R' D2 F U2 D R' L2 D' L' B' F2 L R2 D F 
93. 15.43 B' D' B2 U L2 B F R B' R U' B R2 U R D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 F2 R' U2 
94. 17.11 U' F' D U' L B F D F2 U D2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 R D' R L2 U' R L2 D2 L 
95. 16.92 D2 R L F R2 B2 L D2 R' L F2 D' L' R' U B' R' L U' D2 F R2 B' R L 
96. 14.34 R' F D2 U L2 D' U L2 B D R' D' F2 R L' U R U2 D' L2 R' D2 R' L2 F2 
97. 14.54 B2 R' D' B' R2 B' R2 U B2 D L' U2 D B' D' U' L' F' U L' B' U' R' D' U' 
98. 15.79 U F2 B2 D' B' F U2 F' L2 F' R2 B' F' R F2 D F' D U' B U L2 B' U2 L2 
99. 19.13 B2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 L' U' B L' U R U' D2 F' U2 D' L2 D' U B D' L' U' R 
100. (19.32) F' U2 D R' D L' B F L F U2 R2 F' D' U B' L F R2 D B' L D R2 U



Comments: The last 15 solves totally ruined the average. My fingers want me to die!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 15, 2010)

First Sub 14 AO12. 

I <3 Haiyan Memory


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, I keep breaking my PB's with my first main speedcube (Old Type A). I don't understand it.

15.45 avg12 (PB w/ stackmat)

13.61	R' D B2 F L R' B2 F2 U' R' F U B F D L2 R B' D' B F2 L2 R' B' F
(13.41)	L D2 U L' R B2 L B' F' R2 U2 B' F L U L2 R D' U' B2 L' F2 R U' B
16.38	U R B U' F2 R2 B' F D' R' D U2 L2 U' B' F2 U' B' L D2 U L2 R2 B2 R
15.65	D2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F R2 D R2 F' D' U L F2 L R2 U' F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L'
15.63	L2 U L D U' F U' B D' U2 R2 B2 F' D' L D2 B2 F D F D B D' L F2
16.18	L R D2 B' F' U2 B R' F' L2 R2 B2 D U B' R2 D B D U2 F D2 L R2 B
15.19	B' L D U2 L2 R B2 D L' B' F U L R' D' U L B2 F D2 U' L' R' B D2
14.55	L2 D U2 R B' R2 B2 F' D' L R F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F D' U F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L
17.00	B L2 B L' R2 U F D L' U L2 R B' D2 B D2 U' L' U' B2 D2 U2 R' B2 F
16.55	L R2 D F U' B' F' D R2 U2 L R2 D2 U F2 D L' D U L B' F2 L R B2
(18.58)	F2 U L2 B2 U' R B D' R' B2 F D2 R' U' L R' D' U' L2 B L' F2 R' B' F2
13.80	R B F L2 U2 R' B' D' B2 L' U B' D2 B2 D U2 B U2 F U2 B' U' B L2 D



16.71 avg100 (PB was 17.22 yesterday morning, 16.96 yesterday evening)

1 12's
7 13's
9 14's
18 15's
26 16's
16 17's
12 18's
7 19's
2 20's
2 21's

OMG, more 15's than 17's!!! That's a huge accomplishment for me.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 15, 2010)

Maru 4x4:

52.86, 52.27, 57.06, (1:03.80), 55.44, 58.63, 1:02.33, 54.80, 57.83, 50.77, 54.55, (48.86) = 55.65 avg12

The number of parities in this average was lol. Still a PB avg12 by almost 2 seconds >_>


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 15, 2010)

NL pb of 12.63. out of a Avgof12


22.51, 20.91, 19.53, 19.10, 21.69, 20.35, 20.53, 14.86, 12.63, 14.91, 15.79, 19.28


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 15, 2010)

*3x3x3 average 10 of 12 (rolling): 29.97!!!*
33.08, 31.91, (24.60), 28.48, 28.84, 26.90+2, (38.73), 31.54, 27.31, 29.62, 31.62, 28.44
Not my first sub30 average, but my first with Fridrich (I used to use Petrus). This was the last 12 of 16 solves (after the first 12 it was 30.27).

Earlier today I was averaging 32, with one as bad as 54. I practiced for a while with a metronome at 80 bpm, then came back and got this! It really works, guys!

So do I get to call myself a sub30 cuber, or do I have to be _consistently_ under 30?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

number of times: 15/15
best time: 2.24
worst time: 5.40

current avg5: 3.01 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 3.01 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 3.88 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 3.88 (σ = 0.79)

session avg: 4.00 (σ = 0.74)
session mean: 3.97

number of times: 15/15
best time: 2.24
worst time: 5.40

current avg5: 3.01 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 3.01 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 3.88 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 3.88 (σ = 0.79)

session avg: 4.00 (σ = 0.74)
session mean: 3.97

Yay all non-lucky. Mostly cll with 3 ortega solves .


----------



## nck (Jun 15, 2010)

solves: 50 | DNFs: 0 | penalties: 0 | session time: 58:23

best avg5: 25.60 | best:	25.12 | worst:	27.97 | std:	1.1%
best avg12: 27.50 | best:	25.12 | worst:	35.08 | std:	6.1%
best avg50: 29.90 | best:	22.51 | worst:	40.02 | std:	10.5%


My life is complete,......for now


----------



## Forte (Jun 15, 2010)

18.683 on 3x3x3 qcube (after about 100 solves >_>)
Michael, you've made a rockin app!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 15, 2010)

i did an avg5 blah blah blah. 

anyway i got *4* A-perms in a row. if i calculated correctly thats 2/194,481 (or maybe it's 4/194,481. which would make it 1/48,620.25)
[2/(21^4)]

i guess thats an accomplishment


----------



## cube_addict0r (Jun 15, 2010)

w000000000t, 40.64


----------



## CubeX (Jun 15, 2010)

*First Sub-6 after exams...*

After Exams, i decided to cube a little, and the first avg. 5 i got for 2x2 was this... 

Average of 5: 5.91
1. 6.06 R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U F2 
2. (DNF) R U R2 U R' F R F2 R2 
3. 6.13 R' F R2 U' R F2 R' F U' 
4. 5.54 U R2 U' F2 R F' R F2 U2 
5. (4.32) F2 R' F2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 

The last solve was PLL skip, so it was lucky...

DNF: Unintentional, i thought i had the right PBL, but it was wrong... it was like 6.16 or something similar to it.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 15, 2010)

white mefferts 4x4:

51.54, (45.24), (1:01.79), 47.15, 57.37, 52.32, 50.49, 50.02, 53.91, 1:01.58, 53.37, 46.93

best avg12: 52.47 (σ = 4.24)

before this, was 50.94, 51.54, (45.24), (1:01.79), 47.15 which gives 49.88 avg5


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 15, 2010)

gogo sheepy


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 15, 2010)

Average of 5: 14.65
1. 14.66 F' U F D L2 U' D B U D B2 D' R' B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R U
2. (17.79) B2 D' B' L2 D B2 R2 U B' L2 B' F' D' L2 D2 F2 U' R B2 D' F' L R2 U2 B
3. (13.94) L2 D R2 D' L' D2 R' F B' U2 B' L U' F D' F' U2 R D' U' F' U2 L' R2 U
4. 14.62 F2 U' R' L' B D2 F R' F L B2 R' D U' R' D F' R B D B2 L B2 U' B2
5. 14.68 D2 F2 U R' F2 L' R' U' R' U2 R2 L D R' D U R' L B' U' B' L' F' D' L 

(σ = 0.02)

Extremely happy with how consistent this was, the fact that it was sub 15 just makes it nicer.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 15, 2010)

*OH* (All 4 are PB's)

27.36 NL single
D' L' R B R' D' F2 D' B R F' D U' F' L R' D2 U' B' L R B F D L

30.99 avg5
(27.36) 31.90 32.05 29.03 (33.47)

33.38 avg12
(27.36) 31.90 32.05 29.03 33.47 33.86 33.69 33.43 (42.56) 28.83 42.55 34.94
Counting 42 =  x ∞

37.33 avg100 (only my 2nd avg100 ever)


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 15, 2010)

PB average of 12:22.49
best avg5: 21.18 (σ = 0.96)
1. (26.82) D U R2 F B U R2 B2 F' L U L' R' U' B F2 R' B' D L2 F L2 D F' B' 
2. 20.32 B D L F L F' L' U' F D2 L2 F U' D2 F2 L D' R2 L B' F2 U' R' B L 
3. 25.37 B' L2 U L2 B2 F L B2 L' F2 R L D' U L' U' F' D2 R U' F' B2 U L' B' 
4. (18.51) B2 U' L' U F D U' B2 L' F' D B' R' L U' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 U F' U' F 
5. 25.70 L D2 U2 R2 D2 B D L' R2 F' U2 R D' B L' F R2 B D' B' U B L R' D' 
6. 22.48 D2 L F' B U' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' D2 R' D2 F2 U' B' L' D2 L2 B' R D2 U R 
7. 20.20 F D2 F2 B2 U D F' R U2 L2 B2 D' B R B D' B2 F R' L F' B' R2 U L 
8. 20.86 L R' B' U2 D2 B2 D' R L2 F D2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 R L' U L' D' B2 R2 U F' 
9. 21.07 R2 U2 B D2 U F2 D' R' B2 F' U R D L' F2 U R2 U F D U B2 L' U' L2 
10. 21.64 U2 R' U F2 B R' L' U2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B U' D L2 F' L F D U F L R2 
11. 24.78 U2 B' R B F2 L2 U B' R' F' U D L' U' D2 R U B2 R' D U2 R' B' D' U' 
12. 22.48 B2 U F' R' F2 U F D L' R2 D' F2 U R B' F L2 F2 U2 B' L F' R2 F' D2


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2010)

47.23 4x4x4 single


----------



## Elliot (Jun 15, 2010)

I just relubed my AV. This. Cube. Rocks.

13.39, 14.48, 15.13, 14.54, (12.76), 15.71, 14.26, (23.24), 15.61, 12.98, 14.48, 14.26 = *14.48*



Spoiler



1. 13.39 L F R2 D U2 R2 L2 F U B2 L' U D' R' B' F R' L F' L' F' R F U' R 
2. 14.48 U2 R D' L2 D' R' U' D R D R2 B2 U2 D' L F' B' D2 B U2 B2 U R' L2 F 
3. 15.13 F2 L F' D' U B2 F L' B' L' R2 D' L' F' B2 R D' B' L' U' R2 U' F2 U R 
4. 14.54 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L R2 F2 R' B2 U' F' U' D' L D2 B' D L R2 B2 L2 U' R F' 
5. (12.76) R2 U R2 B2 U' R' D' B' U2 D' R2 L B2 U2 D2 F D2 B2 R F2 U L2 D2 B' U' 
6. 15.71 F D' L2 U2 L' B' U' B F D' B L U2 D' B2 U D2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 
7. 14.26 R D2 U R' U' D L' R F D2 B L R D2 U' R U' L D2 B2 R B' U F2 R' 
8. (23.24) L2 B R D R2 D2 R2 D L B R L D' F R' F B2 U' L' U' L' D B R2 F 
9. 15.61 R2 L' D' R L2 D' B F2 L' D2 U F' R' F' R' D' L2 B R2 U2 R D2 U2 L2 D' 
10. 12.98 U L U2 F L D2 B R2 F L' U F2 U' B2 R U' F' L D L2 R U2 R2 F' B2 
11. 14.48 U2 B2 D F R2 B2 U B L D2 B' R' L F U2 R U2 R' U F2 R F R L2 U' 
12. 14.26 D2 F R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U D2 B R F D U2 F' U2 L' U' R' F' L B2 L' D2


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> *OH* (All 4 are PB's)
> 
> 27.36 NL single
> D' L' R B R' D' F2 D' B R F' D U' F' L R' D2 U' B' L R B F D L
> ...



You're going down you're going down you're going down you're going down.

RAWR


----------



## Truncator (Jun 15, 2010)

Average of 5: 13.46
1. (12.16) U B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 D2 L F2 L' U' L2 D2 F R2 U F U' D2 R' B' U' R
2. 12.85 B2 D F2 B' D U' B' L R2 D L2 D U' B2 F L B' D F' B R' L2 D R' L2
3. (17.91) R2 L' B' F2 D' B' F' U' F' B U B U' F' U2 D' L' B' R L2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2
4. 14.70 D2 B D L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B F' R F U L' F B' R' D B2 L2 D L R D2
5. 12.84 F' U L2 R' B F2 L' U' D2 B F' U' F R2 B' D2 R' D L' U' F2 U L F' U2 

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

NOT LUCKY IS NOT A CRIME


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2010)

ninjabob7 said:


> *3x3x3 average 10 of 12 (rolling): 29.97!!!*
> 33.08, 31.91, (24.60), 28.48, 28.84, 26.90+2, (38.73), 31.54, 27.31, 29.62, 31.62, 28.44
> Not my first sub30 average, but my first with Fridrich (I used to use Petrus). This was the last 12 of 16 solves (after the first 12 it was 30.27).
> 
> ...



To be sub _x_, you have to be consistently sub _x_, or a sub _x_ average of 100


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> To be sub _x_, you have to be consistently sub _x_, or a sub _x_ average of 100




Because all sub10 cubers are consistently sub10 >_>


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 15, 2010)

16.64 nonlucky when only a few minutes before I got a 17.64 PLL skip. Fianlly almost sub20ing.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 15, 2010)

Average: *9.08*
Standard Deviation: *0.02*
1.	9.08	D' L2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 R F2 U' B2 D' U L' B L2 R2 U' F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B'
2.	(9.03)	F2 L2 B2 L' R' B' F D2 U2 R' D F' L B' F D L2 R U F2 L2 R' B' F2
3.	9.12	L2 B' L' D U R2 F D' U2 B F L' R2 F D2 L R2 D' R D2 B' F' L' R'
4.	9.05	L R' F R2 B' L D2 B' F' R D' L' R2 B2 F' D' L2 R U' L2 U' B F D'
5.	(11.47)	F R2 B2 D' R F L D F2 D2 F L' B' U' R2 F' D2 U L B2 F L2 R2 D'

and even though the avg12 wasnt pb here it is
Average: 10.12
Standard Deviation: 0.90
9.08, 9.03, 9.12, 9.05, 11.47, (11.74), 11.25, (8.99), 10.04, 10.41, 10.13, 11.58


----------



## Feryll (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah! Broke my NL PB! 13.85 seconds (No, minutes)!

R2 F U2 L' U' L' B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' U L2 F B' U2 R2 B' L2 D' F' R' (Cross is going to be solved on top)

My solution:
Cross: x2 U L2 R' D'
F2L #1: U y' U' R' U R U' R U R'
F2L #2: U U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2
F2L #3: y' U' L' U2 y' U' L' U' L
F2L #4: y U' L' U L
OLL: y R' U' R' F R F' U R (I always LOVED this OLL )
PLL: U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'
Obviously I wrote it how I actually performed it, so (56 moves/13.85 seconds)= 4.04 TPS 



BigGreen said:


> Average: *9.08*
> Standard Deviation: *0.02*
> 1.	9.08	D' L2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 R F2 U' B2 D' U L' B L2 R2 U' F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B'
> 2.	(9.03)	F2 L2 B2 L' R' B' F D2 U2 R' D F' L B' F D L2 R U F2 L2 R' B' F2
> ...


BigGreen stop it. Just stop.


----------



## Forte (Jun 15, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Average of 5: 13.46
> 1. (12.16) U B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 D2 L F2 L' U' L2 D2 F R2 U F U' D2 R' B' U' R
> 2. 12.85 B2 D F2 B' D U' B' L R2 D L2 D U' B2 F L B' D F' B R' L2 D R' L2
> 3. (17.91) R2 L' B' F2 D' B' F' U' F' B U B U' F' U2 D' L' B' R L2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2
> ...



I AM THE FIRST ONE TO SOLVE THE CUBE BLINDFOLDED


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 16, 2010)

2x2 PB avg. Eh, I suck hardcore.

Average: 7.82
Standard Deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 5.06
Worst Time: 11.10
Individual Times:
1.	5.32	F2 R2 U2 R F' U' F2 U2 F' R
2.	7.63	R' F2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2
3.	9.07	U' F' R2 U2 R U F R2 F' U'
4.	11.00	U2 R U2 F U F R2 F2 R' U'
5.	(11.10)	F' U R F2 R' F' U F U2 F
6.	7.40	U' R F' R2 F' R F R U' R'
7.	7.97	U' F2 R F2 U R F' R' U F2
8.	6.70	U' F' R' F U' R U F R2 U2
9.	(5.06)	F' U F2 R' F' R' F2 R F U'
10.	7.97	F R' F' R' U' F R' F' R2 F
11.	6.58	U R2 U F' R' U F' U' F' R2
12.	8.52	F' U2 F' U' R F U' R' U R

Scrambles were very easy.

Edit: New PB single: 2.84


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 16, 2010)

Forte said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 5: 13.46
> ...



AM DISPROVE THE IRREVERSABLES EVIDENCE THE CUBE POPULARITY TOOK A DIVE AFTER THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP IN 1982


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 16, 2010)

I just beat my last PB AVG of 12:
Average: 22.45
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 19.25
Worst Time: 25.98
Individual Times:
1.	21.17	B2 U L' U R2 U2 L R' D' L' D2 L2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 L2 F D2 U' L' F'
2.	(25.98)	D2 U2 L2 D U B2 F' L F' L' B U2 L' F2 D' U2 L' D' U2 B' F' L' R' U' B'
3.	22.95	D' U' L2 F2 D' L R' F L2 R' D' B L B' F' L D B2 L B2 L' R' U' F2 U2
4.	24.16	F' L U' L U B F D L2 R' B R' F R U2 R' D B' F2 R' B' D2 F' L F
5.	19.61	B' L2 R B2 D' B' R2 B2 R' D' B D' B R2 U B F' R2 F' L R B F2 R' B'
6.	25.24	U2 R2 U' B L' B2 F2 D2 U' L' B' F' R B' D2 U B F' L' U R2 D' R B2 U'
7.	20.27	R' D2 R2 B' D' B' F L' R' F2 D2 U' F' R' D L' R B2 D U L D' U' R' F'
8.	22.31	L R' D B2 L2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' R B' D2 R' B D R D' B' F' D U R
9.	25.06	F' U2 R2 U2 L R F' D U R' U' B F2 D2 U R B' F' R D B2 F2 L2 R' F
10.	(19.25)	U' F' D2 R D2 U' F' R F' R2 U L2 R D' U' B' F U L2 B L R2 B R2 D
11.	22.17	B D R2 B' F' D2 U' B2 F2 D' L R2 B2 U' B' F R' F2 L R' D U' L R' F
12.	21.55	D2 U L' R' F D U2 B' F U B' F' U2 L D2 L' B D2 L U2 F2 R2 B F' L'

by less than a second.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 16, 2010)

17.19 average of 5 using CFOP


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 16, 2010)

PB average of 12 again lol:

Average: 21.85
Best RA of 5:21.06
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 16.44
Worst Time: 30.69
Individual Times:
1.	22.20	F2 L2 R2 U2 R' F L2 R B' F2 L' B2 F U' B L R2 D U B2 F2 L2 R D' U
2.	19.72	B' F2 L' R' D2 L' R U' F2 U B' D L' R' U2 B F2 U L' R' D' U F R' D2
3.	20.84	D B2 D' U B2 L' R2 D' U' L' R2 B' D2 U' B2 F' D F U2 L' D R U' B L'
4.	23.28	D F D' U R2 F2 D2 U' F L' R D2 L F' D U' B2 R U' R F L R B F
5.	21.33	B' F' U' F R2 U' L' R2 U2 R' D' B' D2 U' L' B2 D' U B' U2 B U L' R B'
6.	(30.69)	L B2 F' L U' B D2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 R2 D2 U F' U' L2 R2 D' L2 R F L R2
7.	24.88	U L B F' L R2 D2 U2 B2 F D U2 L R D2 L' R U' L R' B' F2 R B F'
8.	22.45	D2 U R' U2 R' D U' F' U' B' R2 U' B2 R2 D L R F2 D B F2 D U2 B' R2
9.	(16.44)	U2 B2 D B' D2 B R2 F' L2 D' U' F L R' D B' F' D' U R' D2 U' B2 F' D2
10.	21.14	D' F' U2 B F D2 U' R F2 U2 L2 R' D2 U R U' B2 F2 D2 U2 L' F' L R' B
11.	22.17	U B D F U2 R2 B' U L' R2 B2 D' U2 L D2 L2 R U L' R' F' R' B F D2
12.	20.47	L R D2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 R' U' B2 U B F D2 U' B'
The 16 had easy f2l. I think I'm about to get stuck at this point.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 16, 2010)

Average of 100 PB: 13.42

First 100 solves of the day which is quite surprising since the first few solves of the day are usually beetwen 17-20. 

Best solve: 8.78
Best average of 5: 12.10
Best average of 12: 12.48



Spoiler



Statistics for 06-16-2010 11:46:44

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 13.42
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 8.78
Worst Time: 18.36
Individual Times:
1.	12.83	R' D' U' B' L F' L F' U2 B' D' L R2 F' R' D L R B2 D' L' U L R B'
2.	12.64	B' L' R' B F' L F2 D U' R' B' L U L2 U' B' F L R B U B' R' B' U
3.	11.74	D' U' R' B2 U R' B2 R' F2 D U' B F' D2 U2 L' R' B' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 D L
4.	13.09	U2 L R B F2 D2 U B' F' U' L R2 F R' B F D2 F2 L2 R2 B F R D2 R
5.	15.50	U' F' D' U B2 D U' F' D2 U2 B' R D U' F' D2 L' F L D2 U L2 F2 L2 D'
6.	13.53	L D B F D' U2 L2 B' U' L' D U2 B' L2 B' L' R2 F2 U2 B' D' R2 B R B
7.	14.81	U2 B' D F2 L2 D U2 L R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' F U2 L' R B2 F' L2 R'
8.	10.09	U' B' U' L2 D B2 D U2 B F' D2 U L R' U2 B F R' B' D F' L2 R U2 F
9.	12.47	L2 R2 B2 F' L2 D L F' L R B2 U L2 D L2 R B' F2 L2 U' F U L R2 F
10.	11.47	D' F' D B' D2 U L R' B' F2 L2 R' B L D R2 U L R' U2 L' R2 F2 D F2
11.	13.00	B2 F2 L R B' L2 R2 D' R D2 U B' R2 D B F L' D B F' D' U B2 F D'
12.	14.94	L2 B2 F' U L2 D B D2 L2 R2 D R' D2 L D' R' F2 R2 D2 U R2 F U F' U'
13.	13.81	L' R F L2 R' U' F U B2 F' D' F2 L U' R2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 R' D' B F R
14.	11.78	U L R B U L2 R2 B2 F2 D L' R D L2 D R B' D U' B2 L' B' U F D2
15.	12.98	F2 D2 B' F' U2 F2 U B2 F2 R U2 B' F' R' D' R' F U2 L2 R' B2 U L2 B2 F
16.	12.19	U F' D B D' U L R2 B F' L' F2 R B' F2 U2 L B2 F D2 U2 L2 F' L' D'
17.	13.78	D U2 L R B2 F' D B' D2 B F D' U B F' U L' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 D' R
18.	12.67	D U2 B D L' R' D' F U L2 B D U R2 D L' R' B2 F D2 U L R2 B2 D'
19.	12.81	B L F' L2 R2 B R2 B2 D' R2 B U L2 R2 B' F2 L R2 D' L2 U L R2 B' F2
20.	12.58	U' F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R' F' D L R2 D2 L R F L R' F' D U2 F' R2 B' U'
21.	11.66	L' R U2 F' L' B' L F D2 F D U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R D' R' B' L D B2 F2 D
22.	18.36	R D2 U B R' B' F L' B2 U' R2 U' L2 R B2 D' U L2 F2 L F2 U' B F' R2
23.	12.81	D L2 R D' U B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B R' U L' R2 D' B' F' L' B2 L' R' U L R
24.	12.00	B' F' R D U F L' D' U F' D U B' R2 F2 D U' L B R2 D R' U B2 F'
25.	11.98	L' R' D B F D L B F' R2 B D2 B' F R U2 L R2 D U L2 D F2 U F
26.	12.69	L' D L2 D U B F2 U2 R' U2 L2 R B' F D' F D' R' B' D2 U B R U' F'
27.	13.22	F' U B' R' B' D L U L' U F D2 U' L R B F' L' B2 F' U' L B' L' B2
28.	15.36	U2 R2 D' U2 L2 R F2 D U2 R F' D' L2 D L2 R2 D2 B' F L R2 D2 L D' R
29.	13.98	R2 U' R D' R2 B2 U L R' D U F R B2 F2 L' B' F' R D U' F2 D U2 F'
30.	13.94	L' R' U' R2 F' D U L2 U L' R2 D' U' L2 F L2 R2 B D' U2 B F2 D B' R2
31.	12.73	B' F L2 R' D2 U' L' R2 D U L B' F' L' R F L' R D L' D' U2 F L' D'
32.	14.53	D' U F' D B2 D' L R U R' B' F2 L' U2 R2 B R U L2 U F U R' U' F'
33.	17.36	L2 R2 U L2 R' F R U L D2 U2 L B' F R' F L R2 U' B R' D' B2 F R2
34.	13.12	L R2 U2 L2 B' R' F' L' D U L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L R' D' B2 U' L2 R' D2 U2
35.	12.41	D U' L' D' U L' F' U2 L2 U L2 B F R D U' R B' L R B L' F L R
36.	12.77	L' B D' L' R2 B2 D2 U B2 D2 U' R' U' L R B' F' D L' D U2 B' F' R' D2
37.	14.91	L' R2 D2 U R2 F U' B' F2 L2 D' U' L R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 L R2 U' L U2 F2
38.	13.58	R' F' L2 F R' D2 R B' F' U' L2 D R' B U B' F2 L2 R2 B' F2 L R B' D
39.	14.22	D' U' L' R' D' U L R' D' F2 D' R' D U' B' F L' R' B F2 R D' U B2 F2
40.	16.39	L2 R' D U' F L' D2 U2 F2 L R' B F2 D R' B' D' R D L F2 U' L' R F'
41.	12.70	B' F' L' R B2 L R2 D2 L2 D2 U R' U2 L2 R2 B F' U' R' B' R' B' D2 U2 L'
42.	13.06	D U2 B F2 D' U2 L' R2 B2 R' B D2 U F' D' U' F' D R' B D2 U' R' F2 R'
43.	14.66	L' R' D F2 U L' U R2 B2 D' R2 D F' D F2 R D2 U' R' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2
44.	12.59	L R B' L R2 F' D U2 L' R' F D2 U' B2 R' F L R D2 U' F2 R D L' F
45.	14.91	B2 F' L R' D2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 B2 L F D' U L2 R B2 F' D2 L' F D F2 L
46.	14.70	L2 R' B F2 R U' R2 D' L R U' L2 D2 U B' R' F' R' B2 F' U2 F' L R B
47.	13.75	B2 F2 L R2 F2 D' U2 L' F' D2 U2 F2 D B2 D2 U2 L F2 L B F2 D L2 R2 U2
48.	11.48	D B F' R D' U2 F U L2 R2 D2 L' R D' U L D2 U L' D' U R' B2 F L
49.	14.66	B F D U' R F U B F' L R' B2 F D U' L D B' U2 R F' L2 R2 B2 L2
50.	13.08	F' L2 R D' U L' R2 U B D U B' L' R2 B2 F2 R B F' U L' R2 F' R B
51.	14.31	R2 F L D' U' B F' D2 U' L' B2 L D' B2 F' D' U L2 D' U' R2 D' U' B2 L
52.	16.83	L B' F' D2 U' F' L2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D U2 L R2 U' L R' B' F' D' U' F2 R2
53.	12.80	D2 U' B L' D' F2 D U B2 F' R' D2 B' D2 U2 R' D U' L2 R2 F' L' R U' L'
54.	13.52	F2 R2 U2 F L R2 U L2 R2 B' U' F' U2 B2 U2 L D' B' D' U2 B2 L2 D U L
55.	15.06	U L B F' R2 D U R2 B' R' B' L R D' L2 R2 U L D2 U' R2 D2 U F2 R
56.	13.72	F' U2 L' B D R' F R F R2 D' L R' B2 R' U R2 B' U' B F' U' B F U'
57.	12.89	D' B2 F R' U2 B2 F' L' R2 B' L2 D' L' B U' B2 F' D' U2 R' U' B2 F' D2 U'
58.	11.47	D U' R' B F2 U F2 R B U' L U' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' U' F D L2 R2 D' U'
59.	14.86	F D2 U B2 R' B U R' B L2 R' B' F R U' L' R' D' B2 R' B' F D2 F2 L'
60.	14.47	R D L R2 U B F L R2 B' F' U' F' D2 U' B2 F L' R B' D B F2 R' U2
61.	12.09	D2 U' L' R2 U' L2 D2 L' R2 U2 L2 F' R F2 U L2 D U F D2 U2 B' D' L B
62.	13.80	U' B' D2 U' R2 U B' F R2 U2 L2 R F2 R2 B' L' R2 D L' R B' F' L' D B2
63.	14.61	D F' L2 B U' L2 R' D U F L' D U2 B D2 B2 R' F2 U L' B F2 D' U' F2
64.	13.09	D' U2 B' L B F D2 U B L F L F2 U B2 L B2 D2 U L' R2 F' R D2 F2
65.	13.12	B' F2 L' B2 U' L R' U' B' D2 B2 F D' U B F' D U' R' B' F L' R2 D U2
66.	13.08	R' D R' B F D R B' F2 D' L R' B2 D U2 B2 D B' L R B F2 L2 F2 U2
67.	15.14	B2 F2 D' U' L' R' D U' R2 D U B F R F2 L B L D2 L' R2 U L' R U2
68.	15.06	D' B2 F' D U L R D' U L R2 U' B2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U' F R F' D' U2
69.	12.50	B U R2 B' L2 R D' U2 L' R' D U B F' R2 D2 U2 B' F L2 D L2 R F L'
70.	12.55	F' L' R' U B F' U2 R B F2 L' D' U' L' U2 L2 R U2 B' L2 R D2 R B U
71.	13.97	L R F R' F' R D2 F L D2 U F2 L' F' D' L' R2 F2 L' F2 R' D' U L F
72.	12.03	D B' L' R D' R B' F' L' R2 D2 B F2 L' R2 U2 L B2 F' L2 R2 D' U2 L' B2
73.	13.17	B2 F D B2 L' R2 D' B2 L' D' U2 L F2 R U' B' L R' B' U2 B' F2 U' L R
74.	16.70	D' U B2 F' D' L B F R' U L2 R D' B' U' B' R F' L B2 U L' B' F U'
75.	14.16	L2 R2 B' F' L2 D F2 L R F L R2 D U2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 B L' D' L F U2
76.	11.12	L2 R D' L2 R' D U2 B L R2 B R' F L B2 L F2 U2 L' R' F L' B' F L2
77.	14.95	B2 U' L' R2 D2 U' B U2 R' D2 R2 D U' L' R' F D2 R F U2 R2 F2 L U2 F'
78.	13.70	F2 U2 B' F2 D U F2 R2 B2 L' R U2 R U' R2 B2 F' R' U' B F L R U R2
79.	12.11	D U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B L2 B F2 L R B L' R2 F' D2 U' F D' U2 L' D' U
80.	13.77	F D L' R' D2 F R2 U B' F' U2 B2 F L2 F' D L U F2 D' U L R2 F' R
81.	14.64	U' F L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' R B F2 L F2 L2 D2 R U' L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L R' D'
82.	10.23	D' U L D2 L2 B F L R2 B F2 L' R2 F2 L' B' D' R2 F' U2 L2 B' F' L2 R2
83.	14.56	B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R D2 F' R' B' F' L' B D2 U2 R2 D' R' B F' U2 L D F' D
84.	15.64	L2 R2 B2 F2 L D' U' L' R' B2 F L' R B' L2 R D' R D U' L' R F2 U L
85.	12.67	R2 B F U2 L2 B' F' L R' B R U L R2 U2 L2 R' U R2 U2 L' B U' L' R2
86.	13.30	D2 B' U2 B' F2 D' L B' F' D2 L D' L F D U2 R' U' L' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D
87.	11.59	F2 L2 R' D L' F2 D' U' B2 F' L' D2 U B F2 L2 F2 U B2 D U2 B2 F L' R2
88.	12.50	L R B' D U2 F L' B' F L R' B' F2 D' L' R2 B L F' U F2 D L B F
89.	12.30	D B' L R B2 D L' R2 B2 L' R2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' R' D2 B R F2 L R2 D2 F
90.	16.89	D' B L' D L2 B2 D' U2 F D L R B L R D' U B' F2 R2 B D U' B L'
91.	11.30	L' R2 D' U' L2 R F' D2 B F U L' D2 R' D L2 B F2 R2 F2 R B R B2 D
92.	12.00	D2 B2 F' L2 R B2 F2 R' B' F' L2 R' F' D2 B2 F' D' U B2 F D L2 D' U' L
93.	15.08	L2 D2 U' L' B2 D L R2 D' U L2 R2 B F' U' B2 F' R B F R2 B' D2 B2 R
94.	12.28	D F' R2 D R' B' R' B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' L' R' D2 U2 L2 R D' F' D' U' B F'
95.	12.02	B F' L2 B' R2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U B D2 U' R' U' B U2 L2 B' F R2 D' U R2
96.	13.19	R2 B2 F D2 L R D U' B' F2 D U R2 B L' R' U' F2 L2 R' F' U' B R2 D
97.	8.78	L2 F' L' U' L' R B F2 D' R2 D' R' D' L R F L B R D2 L2 B F2 R U'
98.	12.56	R2 D' U' R2 B2 F' R2 U2 L R F' U2 B2 D' U2 F2 U F2 D U2 L' D2 U L U2
99.	13.22	L2 R' U2 R2 D B' U B D F D2 F2 D2 B2 F U R' F' D' L2 F2 D U B' U
100.	14.08	B' F D2 B' F D U L2 R B' L2 U' B' F R' U B' F2 L R2 B2 F' D' L2 B2


----------



## Escher (Jun 16, 2010)

YES YES YES YES

Average of 12: 8.96
1. 9.28 B R2 U F' B2 D' R' D' B' R2 F D' L' F2 R2 L' F U D R F' R B' F D2 
2. 8.41 D2 R L' D2 R2 F2 D' U' B' F L' F' U' R' D2 L B R U R' F R B' D' F2 
3. 8.34 R B2 R2 B' R D' L F2 L R' B' D2 U' R D R' L B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L2 F' L2 
4. (7.20) B' U B F D2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R L' F2 R2 L U L' R' F U B' R' L F' D2 
5. 10.46 F2 L2 R F L2 U' F2 L2 B' R' F' D U' R2 D2 F U2 D B2 U2 R' D2 F L B 
6. 7.66 U B' R' L B R2 L' B2 L D R U' D B' R L U2 L R' B U2 L F' B' R' 
7. 10.41 B2 F' U F' B D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 B2 L R' B2 D2 L B2 D F2 R2 D U 
8. (10.76) R' D' U2 R2 D' U B U2 D R' B U L D2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 L' B' F' L2 R F2 
9. 9.62 L2 R B F L R2 U2 R' F D B U2 F U' F' L' D' L D L U' D' F R' F2 
10. 8.52 F2 D' L B2 F2 R' B' U2 B2 D' F' L2 U' D2 L2 B' L B2 U' F' B' R F2 L B 
11. 8.75 R' D U2 F' D U B' F' D' U2 R B2 R L2 U B2 D' L' D2 R2 L' F2 D' R' L2 
12. 8.16 B' L2 U' R L B2 R' L2 D2 B D' U' R2 L' U B2 D B2 L U F D' U2 F L2 

I'm so ridiculously happy  The last solve completely saved it; I was rolling out this: 11.32, 15.04, 11.94, 11.70, 9.24, and by the 9.24 I had a 9.07 avg, I didn't think I'd manage to roll it out. 

What's crazy is that solves 2+3 had E perms O_O The f2ls were just so easy...


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2010)

.......


----------



## Toad (Jun 16, 2010)

Escher said:


> YES YES YES YES
> 
> Average of 12: 8.96
> 1. 9.28 B R2 U F' B2 D' R' D' B' R2 F D' L' F2 R2 L' F U D R F' R B' F D2
> ...



O_O


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 16, 2010)

OH single sub-30: 29.02  U-Perm FTW and Ao5 35.69 yay


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 16, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 8.96


  

Sub-9 is the new sub-10. Amazing!!


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 16, 2010)

YES ROWAN! GO GO GO!

For the statistics: UK is the first country to have 2 sub9 cubers, obviously.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

what are you doing


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 16, 2010)

19.76, 16.80, 18.56, 21.51, (16.38), 17.41, 18.42, 17.83, 21.23, 17.31, (21.98), 18.62 = 18.74

16.80, 18.56, (21.51), (16.38), 17.41 = 17.59

Woah, maybe its because my other hand is bandaged xD


----------



## aronpm (Jun 16, 2010)

1. 10.07 R2 D R2 F2 B L R' U' F2 D2 F' R F U D' F2 L2 F2 L' B F D2 F' L' F2

Cross: z2 y' U L2 F' U' R' F D' (7/7)
F2L1: U y' L' U L (4/11)
F2L2: U R U' R' (4/15)
F2L3: y' L' U' L (3/18)
F2L4: y' U' L' U L (4/22)
OLL: f R U R' U' f' (6/28)
PLL: U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 (15/43)

o_o


----------



## Toad (Jun 16, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> YES ROWAN! GO GO GO!
> 
> For the statistics: UK is the first country to have 2 sub9 cubers, obviously.



YEH WE ARE


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > YES ROWAN! GO GO GO!
> ...


We are just so awesome. Rowan is also the highest ranked 3rd placer in any country...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 16, 2010)

GOGO SUB-10 AT MASTERS!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 16, 2010)

WAT Rowan. Amazing!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 16, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 9.13
worst time: 20.00

current avg5: 12.54 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 10.60 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 11.81 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 11.29 (σ = 0.69)

*current avg100: 12.18 (σ = 1.59)*
best avg100: 12.18 (σ = 1.59)



Spoiler



10.67, 12.74, 11.41, 10.82, 12.64, 13.21, 10.96, 10.96, 14.33, 11.14, 10.13, 11.51, 15.22, 12.22, 14.30, 12.56, 11.59, 13.03, 12.93, *9.13, 12.10, 11.32, 11.57, 9.87, 11.79, 11.03, 12.11, 13.56, 10.87, 10.51, 11.79*, 13.03, 13.08, 14.20, 12.43, 12.86, 11.57, 10.72, 11.95, 10.93, 11.57, 12.90, 14.86, 14.81, 12.54, 14.05, 13.02, 12.45, 11.67, 12.15, 9.82, 13.21, 13.81, 10.96, 13.08, 12.98, 10.67, 11.73, 11.79, 13.44, 10.12, 12.42, 11.99, 20.00, 12.81, 12.25, 11.59, 12.58, 11.37, 12.09, 13.22, 10.63, 12.26, 10.99, 9.53, 10.63, DNF(2.54), 14.96, 9.47, 9.82, 14.14, 10.57, 11.67, 12.56, 15.26, 11.31, 14.62, *10.76, 10.18, 11.55, 10.85, 10.18*, 14.60, 11.77, 11.78, 13.52, 11.57, 13.96, 10.39, 12.52



This was EPIC. Previous PB avg100 was 12.41..
the ending was just crazy with 9s, 10s, and 11s and also 14s and 15s
Too bad about the counting 20.00...and the DNF cos I dropped the cube on the keyboard 
But this is awesome enough.. 

Had 5 NL sub-10s and the 9.13 was OLL skipped


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 16, 2010)

And I was cheering him on *almost* the whole way 
Gogo Amos!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 16, 2010)

15.95 PLL skip


----------



## Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, it looks my petrus efforts are in vain. Back to the ol' CFOP. 
I blame this average.


Average of 5: 13.41
1. (14.68) R2 L B' R F' R D' F' R2 F' B L D2 U' B2 R U2 R2 L D2 R D' L' F' B
2. (12.50) D L' R2 D2 F2 B U2 B' R' L' D' F2 B2 L' B' F2 L2 D' F2 R' D R' D2 R2 F
3. 12.96 F L D2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 F U D' B R F' B L2 R2 B L' R B R U2 R'
4. 12.94 F2 B R D' B2 F L' U2 B F' D2 U' B2 D2 R' U2 R' B L B' F2 R' U' B2 D'
5. 14.34 U2 D L' R' D2 L2 F' L B L U' F U2 F' L2 R' U2 L' F2 L' R U2 R2 D' U 

[2:07:16 PM] Mr. King IV: 13.41 average of 5
[2:07:19 PM] Mr. King IV: fvck yeah


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> Well, it looks my petrus efforts are in vain. Back to the ol' CFOP.
> I blame this average.
> 
> 
> ...



[12:58:03 PM] Mr. King IV: this is unreal
[1:02:01 PM] W.E.B. IV: O_O

/time zone is an hour earlier


----------



## Tortin (Jun 16, 2010)

7.76 3x3 non-lucky single. 

U' D R2 F2 U' F U F B L2 U B' R' U F D R F R F2 U2 B U R' F2

X-Cross: F y F2 R' D2
Pair 2: U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
Pair 3: U y' R' U R U' y L' U L
Pair 4: y' R' U R
OLL: U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
PLL: U perm 

Move count: 45 HTM = 5.8 m/s


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...




NO U


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 16, 2010)

I got a new PB today of 24.91 -- completely out of the blue 

Still averaging 40 though


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Toad (Jun 16, 2010)

YES MICHAEL!!

More proof that the UK are the best at 3x3...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 16, 2010)

joey said:


> Nice



Ta, but just did an avg of 5 and got 45.06  

On the upside though I now employ full PLL thanks to forced-learning of the Gs and Rowan taught me some funky N-Perms!


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 16, 2010)

Good Job Michael!

I actually just got a PB of my own just now at 59.94... I have broken the one minute barrier. I know it's still slow, but I'm still pretty new to all of this. I just use Petrus for F2L and then 2-look OLL/PLL and I am using a Rubik's storebought atm.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 16, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> Good Job Michael!
> 
> I actually just got a PB of my own just now at 59.94... I have broken the one minute barrier. I know it's still slow, but I'm still pretty new to all of this. I just use Petrus for F2L and then 2-look OLL/PLL and I am using a Rubik's storebought atm.



Thankyou - and well done on breaking the minute barrier -- Petrus FTW! -- the next time you can reduce your PB time by a digit you will be _very_ fast!


----------



## Truncator (Jun 16, 2010)

OH stuff:

22.94, (16.62), 29.21, (31.34), 28.69 = *26.94 (σ = 2.84)*

21.34, (33.50), 24.53, 30.18, 30.43, 31.35, 22.94, (16.62), 29.21, 31.34, 28.69, 29.73 = *27.97 (σ = 3.46)*

*avg100: 30.35 (σ = 3.23)*


Spoiler



29.27, 27.85, 37.88, 32.84, 38.62, 34.12, 35.87, 33.62, 32.75, 28.85, (42.67), 29.98, 25.50, 30.26, 36.63, 26.92, 35.00, 31.41, 24.83, 29.03, 29.90, 30.70, 30.35, 27.29, 29.89, 31.82, 28.24, 33.85, 33.19, 30.85, 21.34, 33.50, 24.53, 30.18, 30.43, 31.35, 22.94, (16.62), 29.21, 31.34, 28.69, 29.73, 31.25, 29.10, 31.50, 30.84, 33.01, 25.55, 34.22, 33.59, 29.69, 32.90, 28.83, 29.82, 22.80, 27.74, 30.14, 34.48, 32.33, 27.56, 32.03, 28.62, 32.18, 28.81, 29.13, 30.52, 31.66, 31.30, 30.12, 30.90, 29.33, 33.93, 31.81, 30.73, 31.21, 29.93, 27.20, 32.54, 30.58, 29.76, 24.04, 28.15, 27.76, 34.74, 28.25, 27.07, 30.02, 28.13, 28.50, 31.94, 30.25, 37.74, 33.02, 27.25, 31.70, 30.70, 30.43, 34.58, 22.07, 30.26


The 16.62 was sune + U2, and it was my first sub-20 

Scrambles...


Spoiler



1. 29.27 B D2 F2 U2 B2 U D F R' L U' R2 U2 D2 L R' U F' U' D F2 R2 L2 U' L
2. 27.85 U2 L2 B D2 R' F' B2 L' D B2 U2 F R L B2 L2 F L' D2 R2 B' L2 R' D2 R2
3. 37.88 D2 F B R' U D2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 L D U2 F' R2 B F D' B2 R B2 D2 F2 L
4. 32.84 D B2 R' F' R2 B F' D R D2 L D2 R' B' R2 B R2 F U2 R' U' R2 U2 R D
5. 38.62 D' B D B' U' L2 D B2 F L2 F' B L2 F L U' F U2 L U L' B D U' L
6. 34.12 U' D' B2 F2 U' B2 U' D2 R' F' L B2 L B' U D R F2 L' R2 D' R2 B2 U' B'
7. 35.87 L' F' U2 L' D' L' U2 D B' F R B' D' F2 U F B U2 F2 L2 R U' L2 U2 D'
8. 33.62 F U' B U F2 B D' L' R' D' R' F' L' F U2 F' D L2 U F' B U2 L2 R2 D'
9. 32.75 R L' D' F D F L' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 R' L U' F2 D2 R L' B2 L2 F2 B L2
10. 28.85 U2 B L B2 D2 B L B2 R2 B D' L' B2 U' B R' L' D' R2 B2 L R U' R' B'
11. (42.67) R U' L' B' D' R U' D2 L' U F' D R2 U' B' U2 F2 D2 B' L' D2 U' B2 U B
12. 29.98 L2 R2 B2 D L F' R U' L U' R' L U' F2 B2 L' F2 R F2 B2 U2 D2 R F2 U2
13. 25.50 L2 U B R2 U R' D' U B R' F' D' F B2 L' R F D R L2 F' D' F' R2 D'
14. 30.26 L R2 F' B' U2 L' R2 F U L F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R F U F' B U B F2 R'
15. 36.63 B' D L' F U2 L R' D' R2 D R2 B2 U' B R D2 F2 L2 U' R' D F2 L2 B L
16. 26.92 U2 D R2 D' L2 B U' R B U D R B' U F2 B' D2 F R' D' L2 B' D' L2 R'
17. 35.00 R' B2 U' R' L U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B F' R2 D' R' D F D2 U2 R' D2 L' B' D L
18. 31.41 U L' R2 F' R2 F2 D' R D' F' R' B2 D' B U' D2 F' R' B' U2 D' F B' D2 U2
19. 24.83 U R2 F U2 L' U2 B2 L' R2 F R2 F' R' B2 U2 D2 R' F B R' F2 B' D2 L D'
20. 29.03 L2 B' F D R' L' U' D' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 F U' R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F'
21. 29.90 U' F2 D R F' U' L2 U B' U' R U' B2 D' R' L D2 F' L' F2 D B F D B
22. 30.70 B L R U2 L2 B U L' D F L2 B' F' D F B2 D R2 L U2 F2 R B2 U D2
23. 30.35 D2 L U' D2 F' U F R2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' R B' R L' D' U F U F' L2 B'
24. 27.29 B' R2 D' L' B L' U' R' L F U2 F' D2 F' B L2 D' R F B' R2 F' D B' U2
25. 29.89 D B2 F2 D' F2 U' B' F2 U R U R2 L B2 U2 R F2 D F2 U D R2 L B2 F
26. 31.82 F2 B' D' B2 U R' U2 F2 U F2 R' B' D' L U2 B' L U2 L D2 U' L' F2 R2 F2
27. 28.24 D F2 L' U2 R U F2 B R2 D' U' B2 L' D' B2 L D2 R D L U2 R' F' D U2
28. 33.85 F L' U' D' F2 D2 F2 R' U R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' U L B2 R' B F2 L F' R' F
29. 33.19 R2 U' B' L B2 U R2 B R D2 F2 D2 F' B2 D L2 B R2 B2 R B F' D L B2
30. 30.85 D2 L R' U L2 D2 B L2 U D' F' B' R' L' F' U D' R U2 F' L2 R F' L' F
31. 21.34 L U2 L R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 R F2 R2 B' R2 F R L2 B F' L D' F L' U'
32. 33.50 B R' U2 L' U' L D U2 R F' D U2 B2 U' D' L B' R2 B D' F2 D R2 D2 L
33. 24.53 F2 R' U R' L F L' R B' R2 B U' D R' F U D B F' D2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R
34. 30.18 D F2 B R U' B2 U' D2 R' D B' F' R D' U L2 U' B R2 B' F D B R2 B2
35. 30.43 F L U' F' R D2 R2 F U' D R' L B' D' F2 D F2 D' R' B2 L2 D2 F R F
36. 31.35 B' D' U2 B U' F B2 L F R' F' R' F' B L' D L F' R D L' B2 L B F
37. 22.94 B' L B' U' R' D' B' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 F' R2 U2 L2 R F U2 D' B' R
38. (16.62) L F' U B2 D U2 F B' D2 R L' F R U2 B' D2 L2 F D' F' U D R' U R2
39. 29.21 L F' D' F' B' U R' F U D' B' L U B2 U2 R F' R2 D2 R' L U2 F' B D2
40. 31.34 U2 L' F L F D' F2 L B R' B2 D' L2 D2 R' B' U' B2 F' D2 U' B F2 R' D
41. 28.69 R2 F2 R U' B D U R L F L D B2 D B2 U F R' F2 L2 B2 U2 D F D'
42. 29.73 B' D' U F' R' F2 U2 R B U R' U F2 D' L' U L' R D' U' B2 U B U L2
43. 31.25 R' L2 D2 F R D2 B2 R2 L' F' R2 F' L B' L2 F' R' F D2 R2 B' F2 D' R' D'
44. 29.10 L' B2 R U' F2 R2 B2 R L U2 B2 R' U F' D' F' U' D2 R L2 D2 F B' R2 D
45. 31.50 B' F' U' R U L2 D R' F' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L D2 L2 B F2 L' B R' F' D' U'
46. 30.84 B' U2 F' D R2 F2 U R' D' U B' F' L2 R' F B2 U' F' L2 R' B L2 F' D2 R2
47. 33.01 R' F2 B2 U' D2 F' U' B2 L2 R' D2 R B' D2 U R2 D R U2 L B U' R U2 D'
48. 25.55 U' R2 B2 U' D' L' D2 L' B U' F L U' F B' R F' B D2 U' F2 U2 F' D' F'
49. 34.22 R2 B2 L F L2 D' L2 B' U D2 R' D' B' D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 L2 D' U' L' R' F
50. 33.59 U L' U D' L2 R F B D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R' F2
51. 29.69 L' R2 U2 B U' F2 B R2 B L' U2 F2 L' U2 R L U2 D2 F2 D' F B2 D R F'
52. 32.90 B2 L' B' F' R B D' R2 D2 L2 F D' F2 U F U2 D L B D B2 U' B2 F' R
53. 28.83 F R U2 B F2 U L2 F L B L D2 U2 L U F D' B' F2 U2 D2 R' U' B R2
54. 29.82 D U' L F' L F2 L B F' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 R' L2 D' R D' R2 U2 B' R
55. 22.80 F2 R L U B' L' R2 B2 U' L' U' L' U' R D2 U2 B' D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 F U
56. 27.74 B' U R' F2 R U' B U2 B2 F2 U' F' R' U' B2 R' B' U' R2 B' U2 D2 L' D2 L
57. 30.14 B F2 D L2 D2 R D' L D' L2 B2 D' F2 D' F R' D U' B' U' L F R U D2
58. 34.48 F' U2 R L' U' L R F' D L R' U B2 U' R F' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 B R U'
59. 32.33 L2 R F L' F R' F' B' U' L' U2 L2 B2 F' R F B' L' D2 R B D' B' F R
60. 27.56 L' R2 D U' B U' L D2 L' U2 L B R2 L U F2 D R' F2 U F2 L F L U'
61. 32.03 B U F' B L F R F2 B' U R2 B' D F' R U D' L R2 U' R B F' U2 D2
62. 28.62 L B D2 R2 U' B' R B' U2 B U' D F2 R' L D2 F D2 L' R B' D2 L F D
63. 32.18 F2 B' D2 R' L2 B D' U B L2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' D2 B2 U D' B2 R2 L2 U' B U'
64. 28.81 D2 B' L2 R' B' F2 D2 U' R U' L' U2 L2 U F R2 B D' L2 D B' U F D' R'
65. 29.13 U2 D R2 U' B F2 U' F2 L B L' U2 R' L' U' D2 F L' F D F U' L R' F'
66. 30.52 F' L2 D' U2 B L' F' R' U' L' D2 R2 L' F2 D2 F' R2 U' L2 F D' L' B2 R' F2
67. 31.66 U2 R2 D U2 B' D R2 D2 L U2 B' D' R2 U' R' L' D2 L2 R' F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F'
68. 31.30 U2 L' D2 L F' R2 F' B R L2 F D F B U2 R L' U R2 D2 F L B D R'
69. 30.12 R' F R B L R' U R2 L' D' U2 B2 L B2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D F L' F U2 R
70. 30.90 F' B L2 D U2 L2 U2 R L2 B' R B U' B D2 R2 L' U' R2 B' U' F' R' D B'
71. 29.33 B' F R D' B2 F U' F2 R' B2 L' R2 D U' F' B2 D2 F' B2 R2 U D' B' D2 U
72. 33.93 L D U L2 D2 R D F B L D L2 F B R' F' D' B' R' F L D L2 D2 U'
73. 31.81 B2 L' U L2 F' D R2 D F' L2 D R B' R U2 R D' B2 U' D R D2 L U F2
74. 30.73 D F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L' D2 L B' R U2 B2 U B L' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2
75. 31.21 D B R B2 F' D2 U L R' F' R2 D R2 U F2 B D2 F2 D R F' B2 D2 R2 L'
76. 29.93 R' F' D U' B' F2 L' U2 B R L' U2 D F2 D2 L' R U' D L F2 U2 B D2 U
77. 27.20 U2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B L2 B2 D' F2 B' D' B D L2 B2 R D2 L' F B' R' F D2
78. 32.54 B R2 L B2 U R U' D2 F2 B' U F2 L' U2 F L2 U' F' B' L' F' B2 D2 F2 D
79. 30.58 R D' R2 B' L' F L2 B2 L' D' F L' F' L' R' B' L B2 U' R' D' F U F2 L
80. 29.76 U2 L' D2 F2 L R F' R F2 B2 D R B L' U2 L' F L B F' D2 R U D2 R'
81. 24.04 F U2 L' U' D' F2 D L' U2 R L' B' L' D2 U' L B' F2 D' B U2 F' B2 L' U'
82. 28.15 U' B2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B L' U2 B' R2 L D2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 L' D U' L'
83. 27.76 L' U' D F2 B2 D2 F U' L2 D U' F' U2 R U' B' F2 U2 B2 D L2 U R' D2 U
84. 34.74 B F U R F B2 U' F' L' U' R' B F D F2 U' F2 R' D' U' B2 F' R B R
85. 28.25 L' D2 R2 D B' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' L D' B U R L U2 R2 L' B2 R D R' F' B2
86. 27.07 R B' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' B2 L R2 F B' L' B' R' B' F2 U2 R2 D B F2 L2 D2
87. 30.02 L2 B L' R U B2 U B2 R2 B D L' D B' U L' R U2 L2 D B' D' F' L2 D
88. 28.13 U' F' B' R2 L F R' D' U R2 L' B2 R' D L2 R F B2 R2 U' B F2 R D U'
89. 28.50 U R2 F' U R D' U2 F R2 L' F' L' D U2 F' U' F' B L' F2 R' D U' F' R'
90. 31.94 U2 D' L' U2 D' R' U2 R' B F' L' B F2 U' R U2 D2 L2 U B L2 D2 U R U2
91. 30.25 F U' D R U D2 B2 D2 U' R' L' B F' R' L' U2 D2 R B' U2 D F U2 F2 D
92. 37.74 D' R' F' D' R2 D2 R' D2 R' L' D F B2 R2 L' F B' R' U2 D' L R' F2 L D2
93. 33.02 U F2 R' D R U' L R U2 B F' L R' B F' U' D B R' D' U F B D U'
94. 27.25 R2 U B' R2 D' R2 B' D F L2 B L' F2 D' B2 U2 L F2 L2 B' L' R' B' R B2
95. 31.70 F D' B U B' L2 F2 D L F D2 F' L' D' L2 F2 D' B L2 U2 F D' F' B L
96. 30.70 R' F2 D' L D L' U2 L B R' U B L' D2 B2 D U' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 L D2 B
97. 30.43 F B2 D' U B' D2 R' U' R B D2 F' D2 U B' U2 D2 L' B2 U B R F2 R' F2
98. 34.58 F2 U D' L B' L2 D B2 L U B L2 D2 F' B D2 R2 L' B2 U2 D B2 R' B U2
99. 22.07 D' R2 F L' D2 U2 B' R2 U R F U2 L' R2 U' D F R L' F' L F' U2 R2 L'
100. 30.26 D' B F' R2 B R2 B' D' L2 R' D B' U' D L B2 F' D U B2 F U' B2 U2 R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 16, 2010)

Got my first 3x3x3 sub 45 av5 (and sub 50 av12) for weekly 24!

And thanks you Michael for your nice page on Ortega; my 2x2x2 times keep dropping.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 17, 2010)

New PB! So close to sub 20.

Average: 20.41
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 16.79
Worst Time: 24.95
Individual Times:
1.	20.42	B2 F L D2 L' R' D F' U L2 F2 D' L R U L D B2 F D' B2 F2 L' R D2
2.	20.00	L R2 F' R2 F' L' R B' R F' L2 R2 B U L' U B U2 F2 L2 R2 U' R F U2
3.	20.02	R2 B2 L2 D U2 B L R2 F D B2 F R' D U2 R B2 L2 R B2 D U2 B' D' U2
4.	22.97	B2 F' L' R B' L B' F2 U2 L R' U' B F' U' L' B F' R D U L R' D' L'
5.	(24.95)	L' R2 D' U' B' F D' U' L' U' R B' F2 U2 F' R2 B F' L' D' B U R B D'
6.	18.12	U2 F U' B' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 D B' L R2 D B R2 D' B' F
7.	18.69	B F L' F' U' B' F2 R F' D U L B2 F' L' R2 D' U' B2 U L F D U' R'
8.	(16.79)	L' D2 U L2 B L D2 U' F2 R B F2 L B' L' F R2 D2 U B2 L' U L2 R U2
9.	20.77	U B' F D2 U' B F2 D' L' R2 B2 F' D2 U' L2 B D' U2 R' F2 D2 U B2 F2 U2
10.	23.18	R2 U2 L2 D L2 F' L R2 F2 R B2 F2 D U2 L R' B' D' F2 R U2 F D2 F' D
11.	19.80	L' R U R2 B' L' R2 B2 F2 L R' B' D' U2 F2 L' R2 B' R2 U' B' L' F' U L2
12.	20.10	L2 R B2 F U2 L2 R F2 L2 F' R2 D2 U' B2 F' D' U2 B2 F' R2 D' B' D U' F


----------



## Edward (Jun 17, 2010)

Average of 12: 14.26
1. 12.91 U' F B L' B2 F L F2 L B2 F' U L U2 L2 D' L' F2 L U' L' F' B U2 B'
2. 15.29 U2 F D' F B U' B2 D' L' B' D' L R F R D F' D' F2 D' F' R D L2 D
3. 15.66 F2 R B2 F2 L2 F' D F' R F R F U' R' U' F' R' U R' F2 U R2 U F' D
4. 12.85 B' R' F2 B' R' F' L' F D' L2 D2 L U' L D2 B F R' L U L2 D' R2 B U2
5. (16.87) D2 F2 U2 D R2 F' U2 F2 L U D' L D' B' U F R' L2 F D2 U L2 U2 D2 R
6. 13.30 B D2 L2 D' L F' D B L U2 F B2 D' R2 F2 L D2 U' B L2 R2 D' U F2 U2
7. 14.94 B F R2 D2 F D' L R2 D2 B D2 U2 L' B L' U2 R' U R' L F2 R2 L2 B L2
8. 14.45 F' B' L2 R B' U' R B' D B' U' D F R U' D L2 U2 F2 R F2 D B L R
9. 14.79 R B' U L U' B2 R' D F R U' L' B2 R L2 D2 B L2 U R2 L' B F L B2
10. 13.72 D2 R L2 U L2 B U R' D L U2 D F B' D F U' R' U2 D2 R L2 U' L' R
11. (12.76) F U D2 R2 U B' L' D' B2 L' F U2 R' U B2 D' F2 B2 D2 U2 L' B D' U' R
12. 14.72 L' R' U R' B F2 L2 R' F' U2 R' U' F B2 R2 B' R' F2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 L2 U2 

[11:40:03 PM] Roland Jackson: Koo
[11:40:07 PM] Roland Jackson: 14.23 avg 12
[11:40:18 PM] Roland Jackson: 14.26*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 17, 2010)

Truncator: wtf. I have to catch up to you.


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 17, 2010)

7.08 nonlucky

U B' R2 L D L B2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 F' D' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U' F' B' 

doublexcross: x U L' U L U2 R' U' R L F' L'
3rd pair: U2 R U' R' L U' L'
4th pair: R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
PLL: U2 y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 

a nice time to get


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 17, 2010)

WR but NL


----------



## Parity (Jun 17, 2010)

16.12 AVG of 12


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Jun 17, 2010)

*33.08* PB!

B' D R2 U2 B2 R B' R' D2 B2 F D2 B2 U' B2 F' D' U2 R2 D' B2 L B2 F2 D' R' B2 D' U2 R

PLL skip (bruno OLL) 

Cube: F2


----------



## CubeX (Jun 17, 2010)

*5.76 2x2 Average of 5*

2x2 Average-

An ok average...

Average of 5: 5.76
1. 6.70 F' U' F R' F2 R' F U2 R2 
2. (4.90) F R' U F' U' R2 
3. 4.97 U' R U R F2 R' U R' 
4. (DNF) R U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' 
5. 5.62 U2 F2 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U' 

Comments: Solve no.3, i could've got like a 4.3x sec, but couldn't stop timer... Full step though. For Solve no.2, it was a full step too, but PBL (bad)!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 17, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.82
1. 9.89 U2 B L B' U2 B D2 F D2 B R2 B' L' B2 D' F2 B L R' F2 B2 R B2 D2 U'
2. 10.05 B F2 R' F L B2 D' L' F R' U2 F2 B' U' F2 U' B' U' F' D R' F2 U D2 F
3. 10.91 F U R' B2 D2 F' U F' L U2 B' L R B F U' R' F' R2 F' L2 B F' L' F
4. (15.45) B R U2 D' B2 D2 U' F' B' U R' U F2 R2 D L2 F' L F U L' F2 L' F' R'
5. 11.47 U2 D' F U B R B2 U L' F' D R' F2 B2 D L2 R' B F' R2 B2 D2 R F R2
6. 11.19 F L U2 R D F R B U2 F' L' B2 R F L B' L D F L' U L' F' B2 R
7. 11.01 R D' R' F2 R2 F2 L F' R D2 U' R2 F' U F2 D L2 D B' F' U2 L' R' U2 B'
8. 12.40 R' U' R D U L' F' R U2 F U2 D L' R2 D B2 L F' R2 D L U2 B2 D2 L
9. 10.40 U R2 D2 F2 D B U2 F B' L R' B2 R L2 D B' F D F' L D' L B F U2
10. (8.93) D F' R F D' F D' F2 U R D' L' D' R F2 U' D F U2 D' L2 B D' R' D
11. 11.14 U F' R' B' U2 B' R F' B' L F' B' U' F R L2 B2 R' D2 L2 B R2 B2 L B'
12. 9.76 F B R L2 D2 R' U' B' L B F' R' U2 F2 D U' R D' F B2 L R' D' F' D 

all NL


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 17, 2010)

Printed out Polish V cases, and worked out number of cases that didn't have what I call recognition blocks, and worked out it to be 3 cases, and from that, found I should look for the flipped edge in it's spot. If there isn't one, it's one of the cases, if it's at the back, it's the second case, and on either side it's the third case. So now I know full Polish V 

And btw, good job David.


----------



## joey (Jun 17, 2010)

what the hell woner


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2010)

Back home 

Also, awesome job by Simon W, Cornelius (Wtf nearly sub 10 avg in comp), and Rowan.


----------



## joey (Jun 17, 2010)

12.22 avg100

best avg12 11.69 

10.14, 10.74, 12.58, 12.52, 12.58, 11.64, 10.83, 12.48, 12.45, (13.47), (9.81), 10.89
Silly 12s.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.74
worst time: 15.31

current avg5: 11.48 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 10.32 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 11.18 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 11.18 (σ = 0.72)

session avg: 11.65 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 11.67



Spoiler



Session average: 11.65
1. 12.50 U' R D' U R F' L B' U R L B' D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R F' L' U D B D' F 
2. 11.99 R F' U L' D F U B' D B2 F L' U2 F B2 L D R2 B' L' U B D2 B R' 
3. 12.02 L F' U' B' D2 U' L D' B2 F D2 L2 B D' B' R2 L' U L2 B' F2 L' D L2 F 
4. 12.87 L R' D2 L2 D' F' R U' B2 L' F' L2 B F' R' D2 U2 B' F U2 B F D' F U' 
5. 11.40 U D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L F' D2 R' L2 D2 F' U L' D R L B2 F2 R2 B R F L2 
6. 10.73 L' F L' D2 L2 F' R F U' B' L B' L D L' R' B D2 U' R L' B R' L2 F' 
7. (15.31) U L' U F2 B D' B2 F' U F2 B L' D F D2 B' F2 L U2 B2 R2 D B' F2 U' 
8. 11.32 D2 F' D' L2 F2 B' D' U' R2 U2 B U L' U2 D2 B' F' L F R' L' D' U2 B' R' 
9. 10.75 F' U F' D2 R L D' L2 R2 F2 L B' D L' U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L D' R F2 U2 
10. 11.00 F D R L' B2 U' R' D L R F B' D2 R2 U B R' D2 F2 L F R2 F' U2 R 
11. 12.62 B2 L' U' L F R D2 B D' R' B D B' U' L2 D2 U' R' B2 L' B U' R' D U2 
12. 10.41 R U2 L R2 U L R B2 D R2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R F2 L' B U L2 
13. 11.86 L2 D' R' U2 R2 B F U2 B2 F' R' D B' R F R' D' R' F L' R2 F' R B2 R 
14. 12.08 D B2 D2 F' R' L U' D' L F' D B2 L' B2 R' U' F U' D F' L2 U L U L 
15. 10.22 U L' R' B' L2 U' D L' F' R' F2 B' D F B2 D L' R2 U' L2 F R' L' B2 U 
16. 11.69 R2 U B2 D L' U R2 D2 R' L' F' L2 F2 R' L' D B' F2 U' B' U' B D' B' F 
17. 11.98 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 R B U' D2 B' R2 U' F R' D' R2 D' U2 F B2 U' R B' 
18. 12.20 L' R U' B2 L2 R' D U F R D' F2 L F U B' L' U2 F' U2 L F' U' L R 
19. 11.91 D' B' D' B L' B F L2 B2 F2 U F' U B' F2 D' F2 D B L U D F2 U B' 
20. 11.50 F' D F2 R D' B2 D' U2 R2 L' F' L R U' B' R D' L' D B' F' L' R2 D2 B 
21. 12.44 F R B F2 L B' L' F L' D U2 B R2 B U' D F2 B U' F2 D2 F U' F D 
22. 12.77 B' U R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D R' B2 U2 L D F R D B2 D2 L U L' R B' F 
23. 13.63 U2 B D' F B' L2 D' B U2 L2 F L U' L B R' B' L2 R2 F R2 U' F B L 
24. 12.10 L' D' F' R D B' F D2 R2 B2 D2 U L F2 U R2 U' D R F2 L R2 F2 L U2 
25. 11.80 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' R' F2 L' R2 F2 B L2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 R2 D R F B' D' R2 
26. 10.65 F' B' R' U' B R2 D' U F2 D2 U L2 D' U' F' D2 U2 F2 R F' D R B U B 
27. 10.48 L2 U F2 U F U2 D' B' U' F' U' R U' L2 F' R D' L' U' D' B2 L F B U2 
28. 12.73 F U2 D' L2 B' F2 L2 R' F2 D' F' L2 D2 F R D F D' L' F2 U F' B' L2 U 
29. 11.23 L R2 B F' L2 R U2 F' L B' F2 U F' R' U R2 F R2 U R2 D' F D' U F' 
30. 12.48 R2 F' L2 U' B2 D2 R' B D2 R B' F' U2 R2 D L' D L' R U2 D' L' R' B2 L' 
31. 11.68 B' L D' B R' F' B2 R' B R' U2 R' F2 R2 L' D' F' L U R' L F2 U' F2 B' 
32. 11.80 F L2 D R B' R' L' B L' R U2 B2 L' D' R' B F D B' U2 L2 D' L' B' D2 
33. 9.94 U R' L D B' R' F' U' B2 F R F' L2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 F R2 
34. 10.32 D2 B2 L2 B' L' D R U2 D R2 F' R2 B L' F' R' U D2 B' R U' F L' R2 B2 
35. 11.41 R U2 B' D B' U R2 D' B2 L' B U B' D' B' L2 B' U B' D U' F B2 U B 
36. 12.12 D' L' B L B R2 B2 R' F2 B R' B D' F D2 R U' B2 D' B F' D2 F U' R' 
37. 13.12 R2 U2 R F2 D2 R' U B R2 U B2 U D2 R U L B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R F' D2 L2 
38. 12.05 F B' U B' F2 L2 D' F2 U L D' B' R' U F' D' F' U R2 U2 F' L B D2 L' 
39. 11.03 B' L U2 F' U' L2 D B U' R L' B2 R' L2 B2 D F2 L U' R' F2 R2 U B2 D 
40. 13.76 L' D2 U F2 R2 B U L' D2 U' F R L2 D F2 B' L' F' L R B R' D L2 D 
41. 10.89 F2 R' U2 B' R' F D R D L R F2 D U' L2 R' U B U L2 U' R' L2 U' D' 
42. 10.06 U2 F U F' B2 L R F' R' B L U F2 U L2 B' U' D' R L F2 L' R2 U' L2 
43. (8.74) L R2 F' D' F' R2 B L2 D' L' F2 R F R U D' B2 D' F' L' U' R B' F' L' 
44. 12.11 F2 D U F2 D' U' F2 R L2 B' F2 D2 L F' R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' U' R D' R 
45. 10.41 B2 R2 D B' R2 F' R' D2 U F2 B2 L' D' U2 B' F2 U2 R D2 U2 R L U L' U' 
46. 10.49 L2 F2 R2 U R' B' D F2 B D' B2 U F B' R L F R2 U D' L2 F U' L' F 
47. 12.37 B' L2 R U' B' L2 B F' R2 U D2 F2 U' F' D R2 D L F' B L2 F2 U2 F' L 
48. 11.76 B2 U' D L' D F L' U L' U2 D R2 U B' U' L' B' R2 U2 F2 L2 R' D L2 F2 
49. 11.39 D F2 D R' U D' R' U L' U2 R2 D' L F' D2 B D F2 L' B' L2 D' B U2 B' 
50. 11.28 B' F D R' B R2 U D2 L2 D R B2 U' L' F' U2 L F B' R L2 U R2 U B2


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 17, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 8.74
> worst time: 15.31
> 
> ...



Do 2 more solves to roll the 13!


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 17, 2010)

Sub-20 average of 5 (almost sub-19)

18.54, 18.94, 19.55, (21.72), (17.71) = 19.01

I promised myself I'd join this forum only once I got a sub-20 average, since I didn't wan't to feel incredibly slow, and looks like I managed it.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 17, 2010)

I hardly ever do any computer cubing, so this was really good for me.


10.08 single (PLL skip) and 14.39 average of 5.

MrData will be proud. :3


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > number of times: 50/50
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion 

10.89, 10.06, (8.74), 12.11, 10.41, 10.49, (12.37), 11.76, 11.39, 11.28, 10.77, 10.18 = 10.93


----------



## Escher (Jun 17, 2010)

Average of 12: 5.69
1. 5.32 R F U L2 U' R U' L2 B D2 F B2 L R2 B' D' F2 B' R' F2 R L' D2 L B2 
2. 6.44 R D' L2 D' U' F' D' R2 L B D' U L2 R U2 B2 U2 L B U' L D2 U2 B2 D 
3. (4.92) R' U2 L R' U2 D' L U' D2 F' L2 U2 D B U2 F D' B2 F U' B' U2 R2 L F' 
4. 5.45 D R2 L D2 L U2 B' U D F2 U R2 F B D R2 L' F U2 F' L' U B' L2 F' 
5. 5.71 D' R' F' R' B R' L F' D F L2 U' B2 F2 D L U D2 L2 R2 F2 L' R' D' B2 
6. (6.99) F2 L F D R' L' U2 F2 U R D2 U R B' U' F' L D U' B2 L2 R' D U R 
7. 6.64 R' L' B2 F2 R U2 L F R' D' U F' B' U' R2 F' D' U B' F2 L D2 F' R L' 
8. 5.42 F2 D' B2 R' U' R' B D2 F D R' U2 L2 D2 R' L F U2 L' R2 D' U' L' U' R2 
9. 5.53 D F2 D L' F' D2 R U' R F' U R2 U' R2 L U D2 R' F2 R' L' U' R' L D2 
10. 4.95 D2 U' R B2 L' F B R' F2 D' U' R2 D' F' D2 U F2 B2 L' B F D' B2 D' U' 
11. 6.38 B D' U' L' R F2 R F' D' F2 L U' F' B2 D' U L' D2 F B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 
12. 5.11 F L F' B2 U L' B U2 R' F' R D' F B D F2 B' L R2 B' R2 U' D' B' F2

An f2l average, did about 30 solves and this was the best average. The last 5 solves make a 5.35 avg of 5. I am totally determined to get sub 5 avg 5 and sub 5.5 avg of 12 

EDIT: 5.97 mo34 solves 
And lolEdward 

EDIT 2: Lol, looks like I spoke too soon:

Average of 5: 4.95
1. (4.68) U R U B' L' F L' U' R L' U R' D' R D' R' B' D' R' B F D' B U' F2 
2. 4.79 B F2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' R2 B U B2 D2 R2 U2 L F D2 L' U' F2 U' L' F R2 D 
3. 5.03 L2 U2 D' B2 R' U F2 R F D2 B' U D F2 L D' F B L2 R' B U' B F' R' 
4. (8.20) B F' U R' D F' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 B R2 D' B' R' U R2 B' D B' D' F L' B' 
5. 5.04 F R D' U' L F U B F U2 D2 L' R D' R' U' D L D B F2 L B' U' R2

EDIT3: 5.53 avg of 12 @{


----------



## Edward (Jun 17, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 5.69
> 1. 5.32 R F U L2 U' R U' L2 B D2 F B2 L R2 B' D' F2 B' R' F2 R L' D2 L B2
> 2. 6.44 R D' L2 D' U' F' D' R2 L B D' U L2 R U2 B2 U2 L B U' L D2 U2 B2 D
> 3. (4.92) R' U2 L R' U2 D' L U' D2 F' L2 U2 D B U2 F D' B2 F U' B' U2 R2 L F'
> ...



I saw this and I was like WTF.

Then I read to the bottom...


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.10
1. (3.86) U' F R' F R F2 R U2 R' U2
2. (2.10) F' U F' U' F2 U2 R' F' R
3. 2.29 F' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U'
4. 3.63 U R2 U' F R2 F U' F2 R' U'
5. 3.36 R' F2 R F' R U' R' 

[6:55:01 PM] Lucky★Star: 3.10 average of 5 :O
[6:55:06 PM] Lucky★Star: And I'm still on LBL
[6:55:10 PM] Lucky★Star: wut
[6:55:21 PM] Lucky★Star: Still fvck 2x2
[6:55:22 PM] Lucky★Star: but koo

I think my tps has increased lately.


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2010)

[7:27:34 PM] Lucky★Star: wut
[7:27:38 PM] Lucky★Star: lal
[7:27:54 PM] Lucky★Star: Holy shiz
[7:27:58 PM] Lucky★Star: :
[7:28:00 PM] Lucky★Star: :O
[7:28:01 PM] Lucky★Star: :O
[7:28:05 PM] Lucky★Star: broke my pb avg again
[7:28:08 PM] Lucky★Star: Average of 5: 13.09
1. (10.79) B2 R' D2 F' R' U' B2 L B L' D' B2 R L B2 U D' R U2 D2 L2 U B D2 L2
2. 14.04 D2 F' L D R2 D2 R' D L2 R F' L R' B' U' B R' L' D L U2 F' D' L2 F'
3. 12.66 R2 D2 L' U2 L2 F B U B R' F2 U2 R2 B U' B' D2 F D R' F2 U2 L2 R' B'
4. 12.58 B D2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 B' R F2 B' U F2 R2 F D U2 F2 D2 L2 F D' R' B U
5. (15.93) L' B2 D2 R L B' L D R' L F2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 U L' U' R F L2 F' U F
[7:28:11 PM] Lucky★Star: :O


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 18, 2010)

15.44 avg12 - (best w/ stackmat)
(11.59)	R B F' D U' B' U2 B' F L U B' D2 L B L' B2 F2 U2 L D' B' F' R F2
(19.50)	F2 U' L2 U F' L2 R2 U' B' D' U' F2 D2 U B F' U2 R' U L2 R2 D U2 L' F2
15.13	R B' F' D' U2 B' F2 D F U2 B' R D F2 L' R' B2 L2 R2 B' F' D' F' L R
15.27	F' L R' U L' D B' D2 L2 R' D' U' L' F L' R D' L' R D2 U2 F2 R2 B F2
15.63	F2 R B' L' D' R2 D2 U' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 D L R U2 L' B R' B' F' L'
14.41	D' U2 B L' B F2 L2 F2 R B' F2 D B L R F U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 L R
15.18	B' F2 L' R' F2 L2 R' D2 U L' B R D' L' R' B' U' B' L U F' L2 R' F' R
14.00	F L' R' B' R2 D U2 L' B L R U2 L R B F2 D U2 B' F D2 U2 R' F2 L'
14.22	L R U' R2 B F2 D2 U2 R B L2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U2 R' D U2 L R2 U L
16.36	U2 L R' D' U B' F' R F' L B' F2 L U' B L R' F2 R D2 U' L' B' L R
17.80	B' F' R' D F2 R' D U F' D' U F' L2 R2 D L U' F' D2 U' B R' F2 R' D'
16.41	D2 U' F2 R B F U R' F' R2 B' L R' D' B F2 D U' L2 B F2 D U' F' R2

The 11 was non-lucky.
Solves 5-9 are a 14.60 avg5. That's .02 off of a PB.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 18, 2010)

7x7 OH: 21:03.54



Spoiler



TABLE


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 7x7 OH: 21:03.54
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya me too cept mine was 22:17.84 with Roux


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jun 18, 2010)

27.26 Personal Best!!!! Using 2Look OLL and 2Look PLL  so Happy!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

4x4:

Average of 5: 46.90
1. 50.22 Fw' F B R' U2 Fw R' B' U' Rw' F2 D2 Uw R2 D' R2 Fw' Uw2 D2 L2 Fw' U' B' Fw2 Rw F2 Fw' L B2 Fw2 L Rw Fw' L' Rw D' F Fw2 Uw' Rw
2. 45.78 Uw2 F2 U Uw2 L' Uw' Fw Rw' D' F R' D2 L D' B2 R' B F L' D' Rw2 R2 B2 D Fw2 D' B' Fw2 Rw' Fw' U D' Rw2 Uw F Uw' B Uw' F D'
3. 44.69 Fw' Uw' D' F U' R Uw2 R' L2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 D Uw F2 Uw2 F2 L Fw B Uw2 R Fw B2 R' Rw2 Uw' R2 Rw' L Uw U R' F D' Rw D2 U B2 L2
4. (55.66) Uw' R Fw2 D B' Rw Fw' U F2 D2 Uw Fw' D2 F Uw' Rw' R F2 R2 L Uw' L Uw' U' Rw2 B Fw L' Rw' D2 Rw2 F' L' D Rw' F2 B D Uw' B
5. (44.34) U2 L D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 B D Fw2 L2 Rw' B Rw2 B F' R Uw' Fw2 U2 L B' Fw2 Uw' U2 L Fw' U Fw' R' B2 Rw2 F' Uw' D L' Fw B' D2 Fw' D

 First sub-50 average ^^

59.77, 52.00, 50.22, 45.78, 44.69, 55.66, (44.34), 56.77, 59.00, (1:01.42), 45.75, 45.81 = 51.54 sub-NR!!!

EDIT:
Square-1 marathon =)

number of times: 42/42
best time: 27.56
worst time: 1:37.17

current avg5: 58.59 (σ = 2.75)
best avg5: 36.32 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 48.48 (σ = 8.50)
best avg12: 41.80 (σ = 6.43)

session avg: 46.85 (σ = 9.18)
session mean: 47.59


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 18, 2010)

19.75 average of 12 using official scrambles. Hooray for being sub 20!

edit:


Spoiler



01 16.64 [x]
02 19.88 [x]
03 18.45 [x]
04 21.74 [x]
05 22.31 [x]
06 17.63 [x]
07 19.61 [x]
08 21.91 [x]
09 20.60 [x]
10 18.88 [x]
11 20.08 [x]
12 18.76 [x]
Type	Average
Session	19.70
Of 5	20.02
Of 12	19.75


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 18, 2010)

Average: 10.98
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 9.02
Worst Time: 12.80
Individual Times:
(9.02), 12.72, 11.09, 9.11, 10.26, 10.86, 11.58, 11.72, (12.80), 10.92, 11.11, 10.39

This was with VHF2L+COLL/ZBLL. Am learning ZBLL again. I only know most of T right now and some random cases.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 18, 2010)

Computer 4x4x4 single: 36.531 on qqsim (not a pb)...

EDIT:

New computer 4x4x4 single with cheating pb: 38.568

LL was:

OLL: c key + orient two corners

PLL: x key, y, x key (i.e. H perm )


----------



## Toad (Jun 18, 2010)

Explain please Robert...


----------



## Forte (Jun 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Explain please Robert...



There are shortcuts for OLL and PLL parity on the new sims


----------



## Toad (Jun 18, 2010)

Forte said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Explain please Robert...
> ...



That's horrific...


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 18, 2010)

Second ever FMC attempt with Heise - 33 moves


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 18, 2010)

26.18 OH PLL skip


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 18, 2010)

32.354... with OLL parity shortcut 

EDIT:

oh wow...

30.624 with PLL parity shortcut


----------



## Toad (Jun 18, 2010)

Does it just fix the parity instantly or still execute it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Does it just fix the parity instantly or still execute it?



It fixes the parity *instantly*


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, it actually executes it, but it's so fast


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 18, 2010)

Got my first two ever sub20 times today 

So my PB single/AO5/12 were beat today. 

Current PB in sig.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2010)

9.81 3x3 single

R' F2 R U L R2 D' R U2 L' B R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D R' B F' L R2 D L2 B2 

Easy XCross, btw, all of my scrambles are Cross on U (unless stated otherwise)


----------



## CubeX (Jun 19, 2010)

*New PB for Rubik's Magic*

New PB average for Rubik's Magic:

1.36
1.27
1.25
DNF
1.27

Avg.= 1.29 sec

I got 1.19 single, couple of months ago. I still need to improve on constant speeds in the solves though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 19, 2010)

16.59 avg100
15.44 avg12 (Ties PB w/ stackmat)


----------



## CubeX (Jun 19, 2010)

*Funny Rubik's Magic Avg. of 5*

OMG!

I got 1.25 avg. of 5 for Rubik's Magic

1.25
1.25
DNF
1.25
1.25

Avg.=1.25

I thought this was impossible to do! Wow!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 19, 2010)

Finished my 1st avg of 12 in a while without getting pissed off and giving up.

25.31, 24.76, 23.50, 21.94, 25.72, 25.42, 27.06, 24.34, 18.48, 30.19, 26.62, 24.85 = *24.95*

18.48 was a PLL skip with no AUF


----------



## Truncator (Jun 19, 2010)

I picked up my 2x2 for the first time in a while and did a 250 solve session.

*Avg of 12: 4.60*


Spoiler



Best Average of 12: 4.60
Best Time: 3.48
Worst Time: 8.45
Standard Deviation: 0.3 (6.5%)

1. 4.53 F2 U R' U' F U F R U'
2. (8.45) F2 R F' U F R U2 R U F2
3. 4.45 U F U' R U2 R' F U2 F2
4. 4.79 U R U' F U' F R2 U
5. 4.44 F' U2 R' F R2 F U R2 U2
6. 4.54 F2 U2 R F' U F2 U F2
7. 4.55 U R2 F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F
8. (3.48) U R F' R2 F U F' R U2 R2
9. 4.73 U2 R2 U F' R F' R' F' U
10. 4.81 R U R' F' R2 F' U F2 U
11. 5.20 R U' F2 R' F U R2
12. 3.99 R' U F U F' R F' U R2


*Avg of 100: 5.14*


Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 5.14
Best Time: 2.36
Worst Time: 8.67
Standard Deviation: 1.1 (21.7%)

1. 3.94 U R' U' F2 R U' R F2 R2
2. 6.53 R F U R F U' R2 F U' F'
3. 4.51 U2 F U2 F2 U F R2 F R2
4. 5.07 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U2 R F'
5. 4.40 U2 F' U2 R U R2 F' U' F' U
6. 5.00 F' R U2 F' U2 F' U2 R
7. 4.26 R F U' R F' U2 F R'
8. 5.58 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U F
9. 3.94 U2 R2 U F R2 U R
10. (2.36) R F2 R F' U F R2 F2 U
11. 4.13 U2 R U' F R U2 R2 F'
12. 5.17 U F U2 F U2 R' F R F
13. 8.62 R U' R2 F U2 F R U
14. 6.20 U R2 F2 R F2 U' R U F2
15. 5.40 R F' U2 R2 U F' R F2 U2
16. 5.57 R2 U' F R U' F U' F2
17. 5.86 U' R' U' F2 R' U F' R2
18. 4.63 R F' U2 R F' R2 U' F2 U2
19. 5.13 R F U2 R2 U' F R' F2 U'
20. 5.20 U F2 R' F' R F2 U2 R F'
21. 4.67 F U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
22. 7.36 U R' F2 U' F R' F2 R' F2 R2
23. 4.60 U R F' U' F U2 F R2 F
24. 5.43 R2 F U R' F U2 R' F'
25. 5.16 U R F2 R2 U2 R F' R
26. 6.25 F R U' R' U' R F2 R
27. 4.76 R2 U' R F' U' F R U R
28. 5.14 F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F2 R
29. 4.32 U R' U F R' U' F' R U
30. 2.49 R U R' U2 R' U R'
31. 7.60 U R2 U' F U2 R U F2 U2
32. 4.62 U2 R U' R2 U' R F U2 F2
33. 4.61 U2 R U F2 R' U' F2 U'
34. 5.09 U R2 F2 U2 F R U2
35. 6.15 R2 U2 R U' R2 F U R2
36. 7.18 U R2 F2 U R' U' F R2 F'
37. 6.98 U F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' F
38. 6.58 U' F2 U' R' U2 F R2 F' R F'
39. 7.18 U2 F R' U F' R U' R F
40. 5.30 U F' R' U2 R U' R'
41. 5.37 R' U F' R U2 R' F' U
42. (8.67) R' F R2 F' R2 F' U' R2 F'
43. 7.55 U2 F' U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U
44. 3.90 R' U2 R U2 R' U R' F'
45. 3.27 R F' R U' F2 R2 U R'
46. 4.54 U F' R F U2 R' F2 R'
47. 5.39 U' F2 R' U R F2 U2 R' U
48. 6.05 U R2 F' U' R F R' U2 F'
49. 7.12 U' F U' R F2 R2 F R' U R'
50. 5.11 U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R' F'
51. 4.95 U' F' U2 F U2 F' R F2 U2
52. 6.20 U2 F' U F U' R U2 F'
53. 4.26 F' R U F2 U2 R2 U' R'
54. 3.79 U' R' F2 U' F' R' F2 U F2
55. 3.50 R F2 R' F' R F R' U
56. 5.28 F2 R' U R' U R U' R2 F2
57. 3.79 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U R F'
58. 5.45 U R' F2 U R F2 U' F' U2 F'
59. 5.70 U2 F2 U' R2 U F' U' F
60. 4.98 F U2 R' U' F U2 F R2
61. 6.02 U F' U R2 U F2 U' R U2
62. 5.58 U' R U' F' U2 F' U' F' R'
63. 5.41 R2 F2 U F R F' R' F
64. 4.80 U R2 F U R U2 F2 R' F'
65. 4.57 U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 F U2
66. 6.13 R F' U R2 U F2 R F' R'
67. 5.11 U F R2 U' F' U2 R F' R'
68. 4.45 F2 R U2 F' U R' U
69. 4.31 U F U' R U2 R' U R' U' F2
70. 5.11 U F' R' U' R F2 U2 R' F U'
71. 5.66 R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' U'
72. 4.60 F' U F' U2 R2 U F' R2 U
73. 3.52 U2 R' U' R' U2 F U' R2 U2
74. 6.09 R U' F R2 F2 U' R F' R'
75. 4.08 F' U2 F' R' F' R U2 R2
76. 4.65 R2 F2 U' F U F' R2 U F2
77. 5.53 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R F U
78. 3.24 R U2 F R2 F R' F2 R F2
79. 5.96 U F' U R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 R2
80. 3.92 U R U2 F U2 F U2 F R
81. 3.68 U2 R' U F2 U2 F R2 U F
82. 5.36 U R' U2 R F2 R' U2 F R'
83. 5.16 U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' R U2 F2 R
84. 5.94 R2 U F' R2 U F' R' F2 U
85. 3.67 U F' R2 U2 R' U R' U'
86. 5.50 F2 U R U' F2 R F' U2
87. 4.84 R' U F R F' R' F2 U2 R
88. 3.07 U2 R2 F U' R2 F R' U F2 R
89. 6.90 R U' F2 U' R2 U R U F'
90. 5.57 F U F2 U R F' R U2
91. 3.78 U R2 U R2 F' U' F U' R'
92. 3.83 U F2 U R F2 R U R U
93. 5.73 U R' F' U R U' R2 U' R2 F
94. 4.88 U R U' F2 R F2 R U' R U2
95. 5.08 R' F' U R' F2 U2 F' U2 R
96. 5.54 R2 U' F U' F U F2 R' U
97. 3.33 R' U2 R F2 R U' F R F'
98. 6.00 U R F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2
99. 4.09 U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U2 F R U'
100. 6.39 U R F2 R F' U2 R2 U'


Mainly used CLL with a little bit of Ortega and LBL when I didn't know the case. I know 34/42 CLLs. Oh, and the best single was this lolscramble 

(1.83) U2 F2 U' R' U F2 U R2 U


----------



## plechoss (Jun 19, 2010)

9.58 avg5 on hi-games.net
also, 7.16 single  http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1957


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Accomplishment: finally bothered to edit my 3x3x2 collection of sub 9's video.
Accomplishment: video is uploading
Future accomplishment: video is uploaded


----------



## Shortey (Jun 19, 2010)

OMFG!

3x3 avg5: 9.73
1. 11.82 U2 R D2 B2 U F' L B U L2 U' D' L2 B R2 L' D B R B' F' D U' R2 B'
2. (8.21) U B F' D' B D2 L R' D' F2 B2 D' L R U2 D2 R2 B' U R2 B R2 D2 U F'
3. (12.76) L2 D' R D' B D' F L' F' U' L R D2 L' D' L2 U2 F' B2 D B2 L B2 U2 D'
4. 8.68 B U2 B' R' F2 D2 B2 U B U2 R D' R2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 B F2 L R F L R2
5. 8.71 F2 B' D2 R U' D2 L' R2 D2 R D' R' U2 F2 R' L2 U' R2 U2 L' R' D2 R' D2 L' 
8.21 was PLL skip, 8.68 was OLL skip, 8.71 was T OLL into U-perm.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 19, 2010)

Morten said:


> OMFG!
> 
> 3x3 avg5: 9.73
> 1. 11.82 U2 R D2 B2 U F' L B U L2 U' D' L2 B R2 L' D B R B' F' D U' R2 B'
> ...



ROLL THE 11!


----------



## Shortey (Jun 19, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG!
> ...



I tried, but I got a 12. :/


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 19, 2010)

3x3 avg of 12  (PB by almost a second!)

Average: 13.66
Standard Deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 10.48
Worst Time: 16.63
Individual Times:
1.	10.96
2.	14.40	
3.	(16.63)	
4.	11.99	
5.	14.37
6.	14.42	
7.	14.37	
8.	13.84	
9.	12.76
10.	16.22	
11.	13.24	
12.	(10.48)


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 19, 2010)

Got my first sub 20 avg of 12 (19.91)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

Average of 12: 37.93
1. 30.83 (3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (3,-2) / (2,6) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (1,-4) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (0,6)
2. 40.91 (-5,3) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,4) / (4,2) / (-5,6) / (3,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-5,0) / (-2,6) / (2,6) / (0,-3)
3. 31.25 (-5,2) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-2) / (-4,6) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,2) / (-4,-2) / (2,0)
4. 35.83 (6,-3) / (3,3) / (5,6) / (-4,-4) / (5,2) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (4,-4) / (6,2) / (-2,2) / (4,-4) / (0,4) / (-3,-2) /
5. (30.81) (-5,5) / (-3,-3) / (3,-2) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (-4,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,0) / (0,6)
6. 44.41 (4,-1) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,-5) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (1,-4) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,4) /
7. 39.44 (1,-1) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-5) / (5,6) / (-2,6) / (6,4) / (3,-4) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-5,-1) / (-3,0)
8. 36.09 (4,0) / (-3,5) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-2) / (1,6) / (-2,-1) / (-4,4) /
9. 37.16 (0,-4) / (1,-5) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-4,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (0,1) / (6,5)
10. 43.27 (-3,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (2,1) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3)
11. 40.11 (4,5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,0) / (1,-3) / (1,6) / (6,2) / (3,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-4) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (2,-5) / (0,5) / (0,-5)
12. (53.23) (0,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-4,5) / (4,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-1,-5) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (-4,-2) / (0,5)

Very lucky parity appearance.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 14.26
1. 13.86 L U L' R D2 F' B R2 L' D2 L2 B R' D' B' R U' L' R2 F B' D B U2 L2
2. (16.61) L' R2 B D F' B U F R' L D2 L D2 R2 L U' D' L D L' U2 B' L' R D'
3. (13.41) L' F' D L2 R2 D2 F R D' U R F' D2 R' U2 B' R D' U2 F U2 B2 R B F2
4. 13.97 U R2 L D' F' D2 U R L F2 B' D2 R2 U2 L B F2 U D2 F L2 U' R U' F
5. 14.96 L R2 D2 R2 L' D' L2 B2 F U F2 R D R' D F2 R2 B' L2 F2 U L2 U' D2 F2 

First average of the day  .49 SD...not bad.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2010)

YEEEEEAAAAAH  First sub-20 at Square-1. Full step too!

Scramble:
(0,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-4,-4) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (1,-4) /

Easy cubeshape, normal CO, adj-adj EO, Double J CP (I think) and adj-adj EP. No middle layer 

Oh and the time was 18.97 ^^

EDIT: number of times: 30/30
session avg: 40.46 (σ = 7.54)
best avg5: 32.64 (σ = 2.26)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2010)

9.50 3x3 NL PB

5. (9.50) U2 R' U2 R' B F2 R F B2 D L B' R2 B' L' D2 F2 B R F' B' R D' B2 F' 
From what I can remember, OLL was FURU'R'F' and PLL was an A-perm. I'm so happy


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 19, 2010)

I dont think this is my best but:

14.45 One-Handed non-lucky

D2 U2 B2 F' L' R D2 U F' L R' D' F D' U2 F' L2 D' U B2 L U' L R' D2


----------



## Truncator (Jun 19, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I dont think this is my best but:
> 
> 14.45 One-Handed non-lucky
> 
> D2 U2 B2 F' L' R D2 U F' L R' D' F D' U2 F' L2 D' U B2 L U' L R' D2



I got 18.32 NL, my first NL sub-20 

x y x R' U
x' L U L'
U2 y' R U R' U y L' U L
y U R U' R'
U' f' L' U' L U y R
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

35 moves / 18.32 = 1.91 tps


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:46.20

for 2-4 relay.


Spoiler



1. (1:51.47) 
F R2 F R U F' U F' 
L' D F' R B' D2 U F U' D2 R2 F' D L2 B' U R2 U L B2 D2 B' D U2 R 
f2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R L' B D R2 B' u2 F' U D2 B' u2 f' U2 F2 r' F R2 U2 r2 L f u' L U u' L f' U R L' 
2. 1:46.94 
F' U' F2 R U' F' R2 F' 
D R B D' U R2 F2 B L R' U' L' R2 D2 F B' D' R D U' R' L' D2 F D' 
U L2 U f2 u2 F' U' B f' r R' B' r2 L B' f2 r F2 f L D2 B2 r R2 B' U2 u2 R F2 f2 u U' D2 R F' u2 F f' r2 F2 
3. 1:44.30 
U F U2 F' U R U' F2 U2 
L2 R2 U B2 D R' F' D R' U2 F D2 L R' B F' U' L U' B' L' B D' R U' 
L2 B2 R U2 D L' f2 L' f U r2 R2 f' R2 u2 r' B2 U' B U2 B R' r B u' B U' L2 F2 f2 u L2 F u U' D F' U2 R L2 
4. (1:43.98) 
R U F2 U R U R F' R 
D R U' L U B2 D L B' F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' U L U' B R' L' B2 D2 L' 
u' f2 U u L U' D2 u F' u R' r' B F U' D u2 L' f F2 L F2 B2 f' U' D' B' f' D R2 L r2 u2 L' f2 F U' f2 B R 
5. 1:47.38 
F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R F2 
D2 R L2 D R L' U F' L2 B2 R2 U B R F' U R U' L F' U' F2 D2 U F2 
R2 D2 L' f2 u' F' D f U2 D' R2 D2 F R f F2 U' D B2 r2 f' U' F' B' u' F' u2 L' r u2 f' u' D f2 r' L2 U2 R2 U r


----------



## Truncator (Jun 19, 2010)

*4.57 avg100*


Spoiler



Average of 100: 4.57
1. 3.41 R U2 F2 R U' R' F U' R
2. 5.76 R2 F R2 F2 U R' U' F R U'
3. 3.25 F R2 F' U F R
4. 4.22 U R2 U' F' U' F' R F2 R'
5. 7.34 U2 F U2 R' F R U' R F
6. (1.62) F R' F' U2 F2
7. 4.80 F' U' R2 U R' U2 F2 R'
8. 4.08 R2 F U' F2 U' F U
9. 4.20 U R2 F R F U' F
10. 3.82 U2 F R2 F' U2 F U' F' U
11. 4.18 R U2 F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R U'
12. 4.86 U2 R U' F' U F' U2 F2 U'
13. 4.18 U' R U F2 R' U' F2 U
14. 4.82 F U R' F U2 R' F' R' F' U'
15. 3.30 U2 R U F2 U R' U' F U
16. 4.99 U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R U F
17. 4.02 F' U F' U F' R U2 F' U'
18. 4.86 R F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2
19. 3.07 U2 F2 R2 F' R U R2 U R' U2
20. 4.10 U R2 F U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2
21. 3.83 U' R' U R U2 F' R' U2 R'
22. 4.33 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U
23. 4.54 F' R2 U2 F' U' R2
24. 5.24 R F R' F2 R U' F R2 U'
25. 5.70 U2 F U2 F' R2 U F' R'
26. 4.75 R' U' F R' F R2 U' F R
27. 7.82 F' U2 F' U F' U R' F2 U2
28. 4.40 U R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R U'
29. 6.41 F U2 R U' F U' F R2
30. 6.83 F2 R F2 U R' F' R2 F U2
31. 3.74 U2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U R2
32. 5.54 U' R' F U2 F U' R F'
33. 3.78 U2 F2 R' F R U F U' F2
34. 4.69 F R2 F' R2 U F' R' F2 U2
35. 6.39 F R' U2 F2 R U R2 U2 F'
36. 3.94 U' F2 R' F U F R2 U2 R'
37. 5.10 R2 U F' U R F' U2 F' U
38. 5.58 R' U R2 F' R' U2 R'
39. 4.11 F U' R F U' F R2 U2 R' U2
40. 4.90 R' F U F' U F2 U F'
41. 4.45 F U2 F U R2 U' F2 R' U'
42. (10.40) R' F' R F' R' U F' R2
43. 3.09 U R' U' F R' F2 R F U2
44. 6.11 R U2 F' R F2 R2 U R'
45. 4.58 R U2 R U2 R F' U F R2 U2
46. 3.81 U F R F2 U' F R' F2 R U'
47. 5.37 R F2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 R'
48. 5.36 U' R' F R' U' R F
49. 5.96 U2 R F R' U F2 R' F'
50. 5.18 F R U' F' U F' R' U2
51. 6.59 R' U' F' U2 R F2 U' F
52. 4.06 U R' F2 U F' U F2
53. 5.20 F' R' F' U R2 U R' U'
54. 4.90 U2 F2 R U F2 R F2 R' U
55. 5.23 F2 R' U F R' U F R2 U'
56. 4.50 U2 F' R' U F2 R2 F' R2 U2
57. 5.83 F' R2 F U2 F R' U2 F R2
58. 4.38 U' F' R2 F' R' U' R U R' U'
59. 3.75 F' R' F R2 U' F R2 U R'
60. 3.97 R2 F U' R2 F U' F' U R2 U'
61. 4.59 F' U2 R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R U2
62. 4.87 R F2 R2 U R' F U2 F2 R'
63. 4.27 U' F' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U'
64. 4.77 U2 F' U R F' U R F
65. 5.83 R F' R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U2
66. 3.11 U R F' U' F R U' F
67. 5.57 F' U F' R' F' U2 R2
68. 5.58 U R' F R' F U R U2 F' R
69. 3.13 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2
70. 5.22 F2 U2 R2 U F U2 R' F' U2
71. 3.98 R F2 R' F2 U' R' U2
72. 3.22 F2 U' F R' U R' U F R'
73. 5.66 U R' F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U'
74. 4.94 U' F' U2 F' R' F' R2 F' U2
75. 2.60 R' F2 R F2 R F2 U F U'
76. 3.33 F U R F2 R F' R' F U
77. 5.14 U2 F U' R F2 R' U F2 U
78. 5.74 R' U' F2 R U' F2 U R' U'
79. 3.62 F R2 F' U F U R2 U F2
80. 3.57 R U' F' R' U2 F R' U2 R
81. 4.48 R2 U F U' F2 R U2 R' F' U'
82. 3.34 F2 U2 R U' R' F2 R U2 F'
83. 3.11 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R' U2
84. 2.99 R2 F' R U' F R' U2
85. 3.55 U2 R2 U R2 U' F2
86. 3.21 F' R' F U' F U' F2 U' R'
87. 5.12 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' R U' R2
88. 4.18 R2 U F2 U R2 F' U' F'
89. 3.76 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U R' U2
90. 3.68 R' U' F R U R U2 F U'
91. 4.54 R2 F2 U' R F2 R' U
92. 4.67 U' F2 R' F' R2 F R' U2 F'
93. 4.67 R2 U' R U' R U' F R2
94. 4.69 R' U2 F R' U' F U2 R2 F
95. 3.90 R F U' F' R F2 U' F
96. 3.57 F2 U R' F R2 F' U2 F R'
97. 4.30 R2 U' F' U R2 F2 U R' U'
98. 4.26 U' F U2 R2 F R F2 R
99. 4.98 R' U F2 R2 U R U2 R
100. 5.14 R F' U' R2 F U' F U' R


Solves 75-86:
(2.60), 3.33, 5.14, (5.74), 3.62, 3.57, 4.48, 3.34, 3.11, 2.99, 3.55, 3.21 = *best avg12: 3.63 (σ = 0.63)*

First sub-4 avg12


----------



## Anthony (Jun 19, 2010)

Truncator said:


> *best avg12: 3.63 (σ = 0.63)*
> 
> First sub-4 avg12



I approve. 
Is WEB sub 4 yet?


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 19, 2010)

New 4x4x4 PB, 1:26, my first sub-90

Breakdown was 20-35-31

No parities =D


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 19, 2010)

Truncator said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think this is my best but:
> ...



Yay!! congrats!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > *best avg12: 3.63 (σ = 0.63)*
> ...



Haven't practiced in school (first cause of school, then got lazy).
I have to relearn some CLL. <_<

But then sub-4 gogogogogogo


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2010)

I am amazing at cubing because I just got a fast 2x2 single. I am really awesome.






My stackmat is busted.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2010)

New pb lucky - 16.38 PLL skip AUF=U2


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2010)

8.30 average of 12 on iiTimer, using ZBFTW's a5.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 20, 2010)

Sub 20 official 3x3 averageof 5
10.5y official pyraminx average of 5

That is all.


----------



## CubeX (Jun 20, 2010)

*Sub-5 Average of 5 2x2*

Hey guys,

i just got sub-5 avg. of 5... I had 2 PLL skips (2.81, 3.77). OMG!

2.81 U2 R' U R' U R U2 R2 U' 
5.93 U2 R F' R F U2 F U2 R 
3.77 F2 U' F2 R' F U2 R' U' 
DNF U F' R2 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R' 
5.61 R2 F R' F' U F2 U' F U 

Average: 4.53


----------



## aronpm (Jun 20, 2010)

CubeX said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i just got sub-5 avg. of 5... I had 2 PLL skips (2.81, 3.77). OMG!
> 
> ...



Average: 5.10*



Spoiler



The DNF is counted as the slowest solve, so it was (2.81), 5.93, 3.77, (DNF), 5.61. Averaging the 5.93, 3.77 and 5.61 gives a 5.10 average of 5.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2010)

T-set of ZBLL finished


----------



## CubeX (Jun 20, 2010)

aronpm said:


> CubeX said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



Sorry about that, my mistake. So not quite sub-5 yet... (sigh)


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 20, 2010)

New non-lucky PB: 17.95

At the moment, pretty much the only (well, 95% importance) factor in deciding the time I get on a solve is the F2L, and this one had no pauses whatsoever. I always feels awesome when it just flows like that.

It's going to take a while to beat my lucky PB of 12.64 though =P Accidental X-cross and PLL skip with no AUF.


----------



## janelle (Jun 20, 2010)

stats:
number of times: 135/135
best time: 17.93
worst time: 32.75

current avg5: 22.59 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: *21.84* (σ = 0.96)
So close to a sub20. But this is still really great 

current avg12: 22.94 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: *22.32* (σ = 1.63)
Less than 1 sec more than my ao5 xP

current avg100: 24.75 (σ = 2.95)
best avg100: *24.75* (σ = 2.95)
Yay!! Sub25 ao100 

session avg: 24.88 (σ = 2.95)
session mean: 24.88



Spoiler



Session average: *24.88*
1. 25.37 R' D2 L' D' R2 D' U2 R' D2 R' L U L' F D2 U B2 R2 F U2 D2 B U' B' L2
2. 31.58 D R L' F2 R' U' D F' B D2 U' L B U R2 B2 F' U' R L2 U' R2 U' F' U'
3. 29.20 L B' U2 R2 B2 U2 D' B' L B L2 D' L R' F' U D L' F2 D2 F2 B2 R U' B'
4. 24.23 F B' R2 F D2 L D U R' U R2 B' L D2 L U' R2 D' B' F2 U2 B' D F2 U2
5. 25.98 L' F L' R' B' F2 U2 R U F' B L F2 R2 D2 U' F' B2 L2 D' R U2 F' D' B
6. 24.10 R' F' L F' B L B' D U R F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U F2 B2
7. 22.48 U R' U' F B2 R B' F' U D F' R L2 D' B2 U R' L' B U F2 D' R B2 U
8. 23.81 B U' L F' D B2 L R B2 D' L' D' R L' B2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' D B' D' F2 L2
9. 21.56 U' B' F' R2 B F' L B2 R F U' B' L' F' L' B L F2 B2 R2 L2 F D' L F
10. 28.09 B2 U F2 R B D B F' L' R B' L2 F2 L' U' R F L F' R' B' F D U L
11. 23.95 D' F2 B2 L' R' B D' R2 U F2 L B' D' F' U B' U' B R2 D' R' U F2 R2 L'
12. 28.63 L' R F' B2 L U F D U' R2 D2 R U2 L F B D' U2 F2 R2 D' F U D B'
13. 28.17 L2 R2 D2 B2 U' D2 R B R' L' F2 L2 U2 L' R2 D L2 U2 F' U2 R' D' U F U'
14. 27.54 D B2 R2 F D2 L D B2 U' B' U2 L' D2 L U' D L' R2 F R F' R2 B' D' R'
15. 25.12 B L F' B R2 D' F' D L B2 L R F2 R U R2 D B' U F' R2 B' U' F' D
16. 31.19 D' L B' D B' R U2 F2 U D F2 D' U' F U2 D2 R D U' B D R' F2 L' R'
17. 28.30 B F' L' D' U2 B2 U' R B F' R L' B' L2 B' R' F D L2 F' B R2 U R U'
18. 25.58 R2 F B2 U R2 L B F R' B L' U F B D R L2 U R' F' D2 B F' D2 R
19. 23.72 L F' L2 R' D F' D' L2 R2 F2 L D B' F2 D F L2 U L2 F2 L B' D L D
20. 20.35 L2 R F' R D2 R B' D' U2 B' L D F R B L2 F R' U D L' B' L2 D B'
21. 25.79 R2 L' F D' R2 L' F2 D U' F2 U' D2 B' R' F2 R2 B' U B' F L' R' F' L2 R
22. 22.67 F' B2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 U' B' R B U2 D' L' U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 F2 U2 L
23. 28.62 B2 D F R' B U' R U D2 R' L' D2 U2 L' F' D U2 F2 R B2 U L2 U D' B'
24. 25.06 D R2 D2 F B' R2 U' F2 L2 B F L U2 D B' L' F R U R F D U F' D
25. 26.75 B' D' L2 B' D' L2 U2 R2 B U2 F R F' U D B F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R'
26. (17.93) B2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R U' F D' F2 R' U' R2 L B L R' B2 L2 R B D R2 F
27. 27.44 R' D2 B2 U L' B R2 L F2 L B' U R2 U2 L2 U R' L' D' F U2 R2 L' B' D2
28. 23.38 D' B2 R' B' L' R2 U2 R2 D R' U L D2 F' L R2 U' R B D' R B F2 L R2
29. 20.79 D' U L' R' F B' L D' R' L2 F D' R D' L2 U R' U' F2 U' D2 R' U B2 L2
30. 25.37 L' R D U F R2 F2 L2 U D' F B' R' F2 L2 F L R2 U' L R2 D F' U' R2
31. 25.51 U2 R' F2 B2 D' R F' R B F2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D U' B' U' L R U2 B2 F2
32. 23.15 R U' B2 F' U L' B2 U R' B L B' D' B' F D2 F R2 L' F B2 R' F' B U2
33. 21.91 F L R2 F2 B' U B F2 L2 B' D' L2 U D2 R' F2 U D' F' D' U' B' L' R' B2
34. 24.87 F B' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 F' R2 D U L2 U F' R2 F2 L D U2 F R D2 F' D'
35. 24.23 L2 D L' F' L U D2 B' L2 R' B2 L U' L U L' B2 U D' F' L F2 L2 D U'
36. 28.66 U2 F' R2 F2 R' L' U' L' B L D' U2 F B' D' U L' D U2 F U' B' U2 D B
37. 28.99 B' D2 L F R' F L' D2 B2 D F' R' B D B' F R' D' B2 R' U' L2 R U R
38. 24.07 U' D F B L' R D' F U2 L F U' L' U F2 R U2 D2 R D' R D' F R D2
39. 26.74 D' L' F2 U R2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 L' D2 B2 F2 L B2 D B2 R U F' R'
40. 26.92 F2 R2 D F2 B' D2 B U' D' F2 U' F U R B' F R F2 U' L' D' L2 R2 B L
41. 28.12 B2 F' D2 L D2 R2 U2 D2 B D' F R' D F2 D' F' R F' B L' B R2 D' R2 B'
42. 29.94 B' F D' L' F' D2 B2 L F' L2 F2 D B' R B R' U' R2 L2 B' D2 L R2 F L2
43. 30.55 L D2 L U F' U R2 D2 L' D R F' D2 B2 L' R2 D2 L U' B L' R F D2 B
44. 26.28 R2 F2 U F R' L2 D' U' B L2 D B' R2 B2 L' D' R' B2 L' B D2 R' D2 U' R
45. 22.39 D' R2 L U F' B2 D2 R D L2 F' D' L' U B2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L B R2 U R'
46. 28.67 R' B' R' B' L' D' U2 F' L' D' L' F2 U D F' U F2 D R2 L' U' B D2 U R
47. 23.73 R2 D L2 D2 U2 L2 U B R2 D R F U D2 F L2 U F R2 D L' D R' D2 R2
48. 30.33 U2 L2 F2 L F2 R F U2 R' U2 R U R' U' L2 U L' B2 D' F2 U' R' F2 B' L
49. 25.11 R' U2 R B' U D R' D2 L' D R' B R' D' U' B' F' D L2 B2 R L2 U F' L2
50. 24.57 R' D2 L' D R2 D B L2 F D2 R' L D' B L R D R2 D' F2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2
51. 28.17 F L' D L' F2 B' D' L R U R U' D2 R' B' R' L' D' U F' B2 U' B2 F' D'
52. 26.15 B' F D L R' U' L2 R' D2 L R' B' L F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B U D' F2 D2 B'
53. (32.75) D' U' R F B' R' D2 U2 B' L' U2 B' U2 F U2 F' R2 L F2 B D' U2 L F' D'
54. 23.75 F L U' L' U B' F2 U F' L2 U' R D' R2 D U2 F' B' L D' U' L' U' F' L'
55. 20.33 L' F' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B D U' F2 R' B2 L R2 F U' L' U F2 B R
56. 31.40 D2 R D L' U2 L2 B2 D' U F2 D' R L2 F D2 U' B' R' F L F' B2 L D2 L
57. 25.67 F U L F' L2 F R2 B F2 R L B2 F' U F D2 F' R2 L D R' B' U R' U
58. 24.94 D F' D B' R B2 L B L B2 R F L2 B2 U D' R F2 B D2 B F' L2 D2 R'
59. 25.70 F2 U' L' R D2 F B' R' D' B F U B D U L2 D' F2 L F L2 R2 D' B' R2
60. 27.07 B2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L B D' B2 R L D B' L2 U F2 B2 U' D B L F R D'
61. 28.60 F2 B2 D2 F2 B L' U' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F L2 B2 F2 R F B L' B R2 B F2 R
62. 28.46 F' L U2 F' R L' F U2 L2 R B L' U' D' R L D U' L' R D B' R' B' R2
63. 20.97 U R' D B U' B2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B D B2 F2 U2 R F' L R' F2 B D R B2 F'
64. 19.33 R U R U R' D R' F2 R2 U2 F R' L' B2 F' U' D' L U' R' U' B2 D U2 L2
65. 25.54 U B' L' D R D' R' B' D' B' U B' L D R' B2 R' L2 F L U D' B2 U2 L
66. 25.47 D2 B' R D2 L' F' D' B' R U2 R' U' F' L' D' L' R' B' D2 F2 D' F' D2 R2 B'
67. 20.70 B U D2 L2 B2 R2 L B2 R D B D R2 D2 L2 F2 R' L' B2 F D2 B2 R B2 D
68. 27.88 B2 F U L B2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' B' U R' D' U' B2 L2 D2 R B2 D' U' R U'
69. 22.18 D2 F2 U2 F' R D L2 U' D' L2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 B U' R D2 U L' B2 L B L2
70. 22.87 L B2 D2 L2 R B L2 U' L U2 D' B' U' B2 L2 B D B2 F L U L B' F R
71. 25.86 B2 R L2 B' D F' R' L B2 F' D' B2 R F U2 B2 U' F2 R L' B' U2 L2 F R'
72. 20.58 F' L2 U2 D L2 D' R F U2 L2 B2 F2 R' B L2 B R2 B2 U' R' F2 L' F2 R B2
73. 21.53 R2 U2 R' D' L' F2 R' D' F2 B U2 B' R2 F D' L2 R B' D B' U L2 B' F' R
74. 22.24 D B F' U2 L2 D2 F B2 R2 L2 B' R U2 B L D' F' R' B' F' L' U2 R2 B' D'
75. 22.59 F' B2 U' L' B L D L' B' L' F D2 U' R L2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 D' R L' D2
76. 24.66 D U' B2 F' D' U B' D' R' L2 D U' L U B F2 L U' B2 L D' B2 L U L'
77. 25.84 D R2 U' F D B' F2 U' F2 L U B' F2 R2 L D2 L2 U' L2 B' L2 U' L D U'
78. 31.50 F L' U' L' R D' R U B2 L F B' L' R2 B' F2 U D2 B2 D' B L' U' R B2
79. 26.19 D' F' U' D F B R' B' R L' F' R' D B2 F' R' F' R B' U R' F2 B2 R2 F
80. 31.76 U2 L2 B2 U' D F R F2 L' B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 R U F2 B R' U' F U' R2 D2 F
81. 22.37 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 F' D R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U D' B F2 L R2 F2
82. 26.26 D2 F' D' F2 L2 U2 F U B' D L F R' L2 B U' F L2 R2 D U2 L' D L' B2
83. 22.49 D' L2 B F2 U' B' D' L' R' F2 R L' U' D' L2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 B R' U2 R F2
84. 24.14 F B2 U L B2 U2 D F2 B' L2 R2 F2 U L B D' F D2 B R2 L D' R B' L'
85. 25.89 L2 B L2 F' D' B2 F' L B' U2 F L F' L2 D' F2 B D2 F2 R' U R' D' B L'
86. 32.29 L2 B R' D2 L D2 R F U' D L D2 L' U2 B2 F' U' F2 D2 L' R D' F' R2 F'
87. 22.13 D' R2 U L U2 B' U' D B' R' D2 F R U F U2 L' F2 U D2 L R' U' L' R
88. 27.58 B L' D' U2 R F B2 R' U L F2 L R' D F B2 L2 R U' D' B D' B2 F2 D
89. 20.16 B U2 R L2 U' L' D2 R2 U2 F' L F' U' F U2 B2 D' B2 D R L2 B2 R' D2 R'
90. 23.71 D' B F' R' F2 U D' R U2 R2 F B2 L B D2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 R' F2 U'
91. 26.62 L' R2 D B D U' B2 R U' R2 F U B2 R' F2 U' F2 L B' L2 R' F' D' L2 U2
92. 29.11 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 D' F' U R2 B' U' R' D2 F' U D2 B' L' F' B2 L' U2 B2 U' L
93. 27.65 D U B U' L' R F' R L' U' D L2 R2 F R B U2 F' B2 D2 R U F' L D2
94. 27.92 B U2 B' D' F' U2 D L F2 B' R U2 B' L2 R2 B2 F U' R2 U' L2 U L' F' B'
95. 21.32 U F' B' D' U R F U2 B2 F D F B D2 R U B2 L U' L' R' F R' L D'
96. 21.58 R' U2 D' R L D2 F2 R2 D R D2 F2 U2 R2 U' D2 B L' B' U2 R' B' L F2 D
97. 22.70 F U2 B L F2 R' B' D' F2 D2 F' B2 L D2 R2 F U D R2 F B2 D' R' L' U'
98. 26.82 L' U' D' F2 R L2 F' R' L2 B' L D R' B U' F B' U2 B D2 U F' L' B' U
99. 19.38 B' F2 U2 R2 L B2 D2 B D R F2 L F2 R U L' U' B2 U L' F' B2 L D2 U2
100. 24.69 R2 B' D' U2 R L2 F2 U D R2 F2 D2 L' F2 U' R' L2 B' L' D F D B U2 R
101. 20.50 B2 F U D' B2 F R D2 R2 L F D' F2 U L R U' L' D2 L2 U D2 B2 R' F'
102. 22.65 R2 L U B F2 U' F D U' F' D R' D R' F2 R' U2 F' B2 D B2 L2 R U2 L'
103. 24.89 R D2 L' B R D L' D L' D' B U R D F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R' D2 F2 U B2
104. 18.52 L2 R2 U F' B2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 U' R' U' F' D2 L' D2 F L2 F'
105. 22.38 R' L' B F' U' R' D2 R2 L' U L F B2 R' U D' B2 F' L' D B' L R' D2 L2
106. 23.14 R D2 F' B2 L D2 R2 B2 F D' L R B2 R' F2 R' U2 L B2 R' F L D R' D2
107. 25.98 L2 F' U2 R' U' L' U D2 B' U2 D' R L' F2 B' R B' L B2 L R2 B' R2 L D
108. 22.80 R L2 U2 L F R2 L2 D B' R2 L U2 F2 D2 L' B' F' L' U B' L' R D F D2
109. 25.19 U F2 D' L2 D2 B' F L' U2 B F L2 F' D2 F2 R2 L2 B D2 F' L' D' B' D U2
110. 24.56 F2 R D' B2 D F2 R' U2 L2 F R2 B L D U' B2 R' B R B' R F' L' D' U2
111. 23.91 U D' R D L2 D R' L B2 L U' F' D F' L' B2 U R L2 B' U L B F2 L'
112. 22.19 D2 F D2 U2 L F' R L' B L2 B' U' L F' B U2 D' F' L2 R U' B R2 U' B'
113. 22.60 D2 L' D' L F2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 L' F2 R' B L D' B2 U' D2 R' B'
114. 22.08 R2 F D2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' F2 U' B2 U B2 F R' F' R U' B' L F B2 U' R U'
115. 25.66 B' L2 D' B' F2 U' F' D B2 R' L2 D F2 L2 R D2 R D R2 B D U' L2 U B'
116. 24.32 R' F R2 U R' U' D L2 U' F L' F2 U' R' F' D L' B L' U2 F' B2 U' D2 R'
117. 26.52 F' U D L2 R2 D' F D2 B' F2 L' U B U' L2 B' R' L B' D' R F' L D2 R
118. 23.75 D2 F' D' B2 U L2 U R L B R2 U2 R B' U' F U2 B D2 U' R L' F' L' R
119. 23.51 L U' D F' D F' D F2 D' B2 F2 D U R B' F2 R D' F' D2 B' D' B' R2 F2
120. 21.58 R' D R B R2 F L' R2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R B U' B2 R' B R2 D B L' R' B2
121. 22.20 L' B R U2 L F2 D' U L' U' B F L2 B2 R' B' R F' L B2 R B2 R D R
122. 24.97 F B U F L' B D' U R' U L2 R D U F' B2 D2 R B U2 R' B U2 B2 U'
123. 26.97 F L' D F' D R' F2 U' D' F2 D2 R' B' F D' B' U' F' R' U2 B F D2 L' F'
124. 22.22 F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B D' R' D' R' U F' R' B2 L' D2 L' R2 B' D2 F2 R U' L2 F2
125. 22.78 R F' R2 D R L U D B2 R2 U' L' D R U2 D B L2 B2 U F2 B2 D2 R D
126. 22.61 U F B R L F D B2 D2 R2 F2 B' L' F' B R D2 U' L' R' F2 U F2 R2 B'
127. 24.88 R B' D U R' U' D' L B2 F2 L2 B2 F' R F U2 F2 U D2 B2 L2 B' L' U' F'
128. 25.21 U2 R B L2 B2 R' U F L' R' U' L' U R D2 U2 L' R2 B' R' L B R2 D B
129. 22.54 R' F2 R2 U' L B' F2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 L D2 F U F' D' B F U L' F' B D
130. 20.83 L' U2 D2 F2 U' B U' B' R2 L D R2 F U2 B L' U2 R' F L D' F' U F R2
131. 22.98 F U F U' L2 R2 B2 R' D' R B' R F D' L2 D B2 L U' L2 U' B' R' U' F2
132. 25.10 U D' R D2 L F2 L2 B' U2 L U D' L B U' R B R' B F' R L2 U2 B2 D2
133. 22.14 L2 B R' D2 R2 B F U2 F' U' D' L2 F' R' U2 B2 F2 L U' L' U' F' L' F' L2
134. 21.50 F2 L2 D B D R L U R D2 B2 F' D' R' F2 B U' L' R2 U' B' L2 F' B U'
135. 22.66 B D2 U F' R2 D' B2 L2 F' B D U R U F R U' D' R' D F2 L2 B2 R' L


----------



## TMOY (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes said:


> YEEEEEAAAAAH  First sub-20 at Square-1. Full step too!
> 
> Scramble:
> (0,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-4,-4) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (1,-4) /
> ...



17.25 nonlucky for me. Got Y-J CP and W-adj EP.


----------



## Escher (Jun 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 8.30 average of 12 on iiTimer, using ZBFTW's a5.



You are scary >_>


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.55
1. 10.24 F U' B R F R F R2 L' F2 L B D2 R' L B L' B2 U2 R' U F2 L2 R' B2 
2. 9.25 B D L R D2 R2 L U' F2 L D' F2 B L2 R2 B R' U B2 U F' U' D F' B' 
3. 10.11 F U' F L D2 R F2 R' U R' L2 F D L D' U2 L D' F' U' L D F2 R B' 
4. 8.45 U2 D' L F2 B' D F2 L2 U2 B' F L2 D' B R U' D' B' R F R' B U' D' F' 
5. 9.80 L D2 L2 D B2 R' B F' D' F' U2 L R' B' L' D' B' L' F L' U' B' U' B2 R2 
6. (11.15) L' F' L U' F2 D2 U' B' L' U' L B' U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' D F' B' 
7. 9.39 L' F' R L' B2 R2 L2 B2 F L U' B' U F' R2 F B D R2 L' B D2 B2 D' R 
8. (8.03) F' D F B R2 U' D' L D' R B2 L' B2 F' R' D2 F B' D2 F D F' D' R B2 
9. 10.02 U D L U2 R' L F' R U' B R' F2 B' D B2 U' R' L2 B2 F2 L' B2 U' D B2 
10. 9.63 R2 U B' F2 L F2 L R B' R L' D R' B' U' F' L' R2 D2 B U' R' F B2 L' 
11. 9.50 D2 U L U2 B2 F R2 L2 D' U' R L F U R2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 
12. 9.14 F R' L B L' B' D2 R' U2 F L B' F2 L' D' F2 L' R2 U' B2 R2 B U' L U' 

Impossible is nothing!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 20, 2010)

7.75 single, scramble with cross on D: D' F' U2 L B' R2 F U' L U B' F R' U L R D U2 F2 D2 R' D' U L' R'

y2 D' L D L F2 R'
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
L U L2 U' L
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
U2 y' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Shortey (Jun 20, 2010)

Lot's of PB's today:
single: 6.98


Spoiler



L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D F2 U2 D F' D2 B' F2 R' D' B2 D R2 B F' L U F' R F'


avg5: 9.68


Spoiler



1. (8.92) L2 F B L2 R' F L' F' D2 U L2 F2 U2 D2 F D2 F R D B2 R' U B R' L2
2. (11.63) D U' B2 F' L' F L2 F U L' B2 U' B' F' U R' D B F D2 F2 B R F D'
3. 9.35 U' B' F2 L2 U' L U' R' L2 B F' D2 B2 D L2 R' U R U2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 D2
4. 9.78 L' R' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' F' U D' L2 D' U' R B' L2 B' U D F' U' D
5. 9.91 U2 R B2 D B D L R' B' F' D' F R' D2 R2 D2 L F D' F' U' F2 U R U


avg12: 10.43


Spoiler



1. (8.92) L2 F B L2 R' F L' F' D2 U L2 F2 U2 D2 F D2 F R D B2 R' U B R' L2
2. 11.63 D U' B2 F' L' F L2 F U L' B2 U' B' F' U R' D B F D2 F2 B R F D'
3. 9.35 U' B' F2 L2 U' L U' R' L2 B F' D2 B2 D L2 R' U R U2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 D2
4. 9.78 L' R' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' F' U D' L2 D' U' R B' L2 B' U D F' U' D
5. 9.91 U2 R B2 D B D L R' B' F' D' F R' D2 R2 D2 L F D' F' U' F2 U R U
6. 10.11 B' U D2 L' F' D' R' F' R D' F2 R B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F2 B U' B' U2 R2 B'
7. 8.96 U2 B U2 F2 B L' R' D2 L' B' F' U D' B L D B2 U L' R' D' F2 D R' U2
8. 10.88 R' U2 D F2 B U2 L B' R2 U L' B2 D' U2 L' F U F2 B2 R2 L' B2 L' B' L
9. 11.77 L R' B' D R' L' U' B2 U2 L R D' R' U D2 R' F2 R2 L2 B L R' U2 B R'
10. (11.91) F2 D F' L' U2 B2 L' R2 D2 L B2 U2 B D2 U' F' B L B' D L2 U D' B' L2
11. 10.04 D B F D U R D R' F2 U2 R B D2 R B' D' L2 D2 U F2 B2 U2 B' L2 F
12. 11.91 D B D B L' U D2 B' U R L2 U' D2 B2 U' B U L2 R U' D' B R' L' B


avg100: 11.94


Spoiler



1. 10.20 R D' R2 L' F2 U B2 F2 R F' R2 U' F2 B L D R2 F L2 D' R' U' F' B' L'
2. 11.91 L2 D' L B D2 U L2 D2 U' F' L' U L2 D R2 D' U' R2 U L' R2 B R U2 D2
3. 13.70 F' L2 B' D' R L U2 B2 R D' F2 U' F' L' F B R F2 D B2 L' B' U' D R'
4. 12.83 U' R F U2 L' U' D' R2 B' F U' R D F2 D R2 U F' U2 B2 R2 U' D R' D'
5. 14.48 B2 U2 F' U B' D' B2 R D L2 F B' R' U' L2 D' U' F B' D2 B2 D B F D
6. 12.36 F' B' R2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F D F2 U' D L2 B' U L2 D2 B R D F' R F2 R2
7. 9.71 U R' D' L F' B2 L U2 L' D B2 F' U2 R2 B D' R' B' F' R2 B D2 L2 B' U'
8. 13.12 B' F2 R' F2 L' D U' R2 F2 U2 D' B L2 U' F' R2 D' U B' F' R' D B2 F' L
9. 16.89 D R L' F U2 F D' B2 D L2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 D2 R' L' B' U2 L' R' U D2
10. 13.96 B' U2 D B2 D U' F D2 R' F B' R' L' B2 U' B' F2 U2 F2 D R B R B2 R2
11. 12.19 U' R' U' D2 L R D' B F' U' L2 U D2 F' L2 D2 L' F L2 R2 B F2 D2 U' R'
12. 13.66 F B U B2 F U' F' L' D B' R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' R U2 R F U D'
13. 14.72 R2 U' R2 U2 D B' L R' B F U' B2 R B R F U2 D' L2 F U2 R' B2 F' R2
14. 11.77 U F' R' F R F R' F' R2 U2 F2 L' F L2 B2 F' R' F R2 F B' R F B2 U2
15. 10.13 L B L' F D' F' U2 F2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F R2 D' U L' D F' U R' U' R' U2
16. 13.32 L2 B D R F2 B' L' D' B' D L' F' R2 L2 B' F2 R' F B U' L B' L' B D'
17. 11.72 D' F2 B2 U R2 L D F2 L' U D2 F2 L' U2 F L' B2 F' U2 F2 D2 L' R' B' D2
18. 14.82 R U' B2 U' L2 D' F' U' D2 F' B2 L F' R B' F D R2 U' L' U2 D F R' L2
19. 12.35 D L B2 R2 D' F L2 D' L' R2 U' R' L F' L D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 F U' B R F'
20. 13.68 R F U' L' F' B' L' D' B2 R L2 D' F B2 L F2 R' B L' F D2 B D2 U' F2
21. 11.42 F2 D' F2 L2 B' D' U' F2 U R' U2 B' U' B' U2 B L' R2 U' D' B' R2 L2 U2 F'
22. 9.77 L2 R B D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 D' R' U' D' R B' F2 U2 R' L2 D B D2 F'
23. 13.34 B' F D R F2 U2 L U' B F L' R2 F2 L D R' L' F' R U' R' B' F' L' D'
24. 12.99 B L R D' U' R2 F2 R2 D2 U L D2 F' L2 F L U2 R2 B L' B' F2 D L D2
25. 14.96 R2 U R2 F R D B R2 D R' U' B' L' R D' U B' F2 U R' D2 R D' F2 R'
26. 11.87 R2 F' U' R2 F B U L2 U2 F' R' U' D' B F U' D' R F' L' B' D L2 R D'
27. 14.71 F R2 U' L2 R2 F' L' R2 B' D2 L F L2 R2 F2 B R2 U D' R D' F' L B' D
28. 8.92 L2 F B L2 R' F L' F' D2 U L2 F2 U2 D2 F D2 F R D B2 R' U B R' L2
29. 11.63 D U' B2 F' L' F L2 F U L' B2 U' B' F' U R' D B F D2 F2 B R F D'
30. 9.35 U' B' F2 L2 U' L U' R' L2 B F' D2 B2 D L2 R' U R U2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 D2
31. 9.78  L' R' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' F' U D' L2 D' U' R B' L2 B' U D F' U' D
32. 9.91 U2 R B2 D B D L R' B' F' D' F R' D2 R2 D2 L F D' F' U' F2 U R U
33. 10.11 B' U D2 L' F' D' R' F' R D' F2 R B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F2 B U' B' U2 R2 B'
34. 8.96 U2 B U2 F2 B L' R' D2 L' B' F' U D' B L D B2 U L' R' D' F2 D R' U2
35. 10.88 R' U2 D F2 B U2 L B' R2 U L' B2 D' U2 L' F U F2 B2 R2 L' B2 L' B' L
36. 11.77 L R' B' D R' L' U' B2 U2 L R D' R' U D2 R' F2 R2 L2 B L R' U2 B R'
37. 11.91 F2 D F' L' U2 B2 L' R2 D2 L B2 U2 B D2 U' F' B L B' D L2 U D' B' L2
38. 10.04 D B F D U R D R' F2 U2 R B D2 R B' D' L2 D2 U F2 B2 U2 B' L2 F
39. 11.91 D B D B L' U D2 B' U R L2 U' D2 B2 U' B U L2 R U' D' B R' L' B
40. 13.98 L R B F' D B' U' B L2 B F' U2 L B2 D' L D' B' U D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R'
41. 14.01 D2 R2 B D' R L' F L F B L' D' L F2 R' U2 R2 F L' F L B F' R B2
42. 9.96 R F2 B2 U' L' B2 F' R' D' B R' F2 L R' U2 R L2 F' L' D2 B2 U' D2 L B'
43. 13.46 B D2 B D2 L2 R B' U B' F' R2 F' L' R' B2 L R B' F L2 U' B' L' F' U
44. 11.89 L' F2 B2 R F' B2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U L2 F2 D' U B2 U' L U D2 R2 L F2 L2
45. 14.70 B R U2 R2 D L U2 F B D' F L2 D F R' U B2 U' B R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B
46. (6.89) L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D F2 U2 D F' D2 B' F2 R' D' B2 D R2 B F' L U F' R F'
47. 10.47 D' F L U' L' U' R' U R2 F' L F2 R2 U' L' B' L F2 L2 B L' R D2 B D2
48. 14.46 U L' D F' D' B2 L2 R2 F B' L U2 F D' R' U' R D F B D' U2 R2 B F
49. 11.10 F' R L2 U D' B2 R' U' F' B L' R F B D2 R2 B2 F' L' F2 U2 R L2 F U
50. 12.25 R2 U' L' F2 R F' D2 R2 D' L' R F2 L' U R' L2 U' D2 F B2 U B2 D B' L'
51. 11.94 B' L F' L R B R2 B2 L' R2 F2 L2 R U F2 B' U F U' F U L' U L2 R
52. 15.03 L B2 L2 F R2 L2 F L F' B U R F2 B' L' B L F L U B' R2 F R F
53. 10.36 R' L' F B' R D2 F' D' R2 L' D2 U' L R D2 F B' D' B' L' D R L' U' R'
54. 10.89 D L2 U D2 F' L2 B F' L' F' B R' L2 F' R2 B' L2 B' F' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 U'
55. 11.34 B D2 U L U2 F' B2 L R' B' L2 B2 U2 F2 D U B U' L' D' L2 R' B F2 D2
56. 10.21 B U D R2 B L2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 D2 U B L D U' R2 F' D R' B' L F D2
57. 14.50 F B R' U' F2 L2 F U F' R' L D' L' F2 U2 F L' R' B L' R U2 L2 R2 D
58. 12.60 D' F2 R' D B' F2 L2 D R F B2 D U B R2 D' B' F2 D' U' F D2 R2 L D'
59. 10.14 U F2 U' R B U D' R2 F2 R' U' B R B R B L' B' L2 R F' D' B' D' B
60. 10.26 R2 B' U' R' L D2 R' B' R2 L' B' D' L F D' L2 U R2 D' B' L U B2 D U
61. 13.94 U D R D2 F R F R' D' U' R2 F' U R2 D U L2 D2 U2 L2 R B R' U F
62. 10.15 F' D2 R' L B' R2 U2 R' L' B' D2 R' F' U2 D2 R2 D F2 D L B2 U2 D R F
63. 11.10 R2 B U2 L D L U2 D2 L D' F L2 F' R' B2 R' U' R U D F2 D' F' B R
64. 12.05 R2 U2 L B' U' R' B' F' L2 F' U2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 B R L' B2 R F B2
65. 10.23 R D F2 D R D' F' B' R2 L' B R' B F' L2 F B' U2 R' B' U' B D F' R2
66. 12.82 U' R2 L2 D' F' B' U2 F2 R2 F L2 B' D' B' F2 U' D B' F' L R U R2 B' F'
67. 13.94 L2 F' B' R' U2 F2 U2 F D' L D2 B2 F2 D2 U' L B' F R' L2 U L2 R2 B D2
68. 11.34 U D' R' F R' L2 F2 U L2 F L' B' R F2 U2 F2 R' D B2 F' L U' F2 B' U
69. 10.30 B2 R' U' R D2 B F2 L2 D' B' U B' F' D L2 R' B L B' F2 U2 D' R F' R2
70. 9.44 D B2 L2 F' R' D' F' D' U R U' D2 R' L' B U' R2 U2 B R2 F D' F' D' U2
71. 11.85 R L2 U' D2 R' B2 L2 B' R B2 U' L' F' R B R D R2 F' B' L D2 B D B'
72. 11.62 B2 L U L D2 B2 F2 L' B2 R L U D R' F2 L B' D2 L2 R U L B' D' F
73. (18.75) U' D B2 U' R B' L B F' U2 F B2 R' F R L U' D L2 B2 D' R D B2 U'
74. 11.01 F2 L' F U L2 B' D2 L2 U' B U B2 R B' U' R F' D2 R2 D' F2 R B' R2 U2
75. 11.64 F' U' F R2 U2 D' R2 D F' R D2 U B' L F R F L2 F U F2 U2 D2 F2 R'
76. 11.09 R' U2 D F D' U L' B2 R2 D2 L2 B R D' B' R' L2 B R2 B R' D' U B2 F2
77. 10.63 U R' U' D L2 F B2 D R' B2 U' D' R D' F' B' U2 R D' U2 R U' L D' F2
78. 10.93 L2 B U' D L2 B' F R2 U L' B2 U F L D2 F' R2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 D' B' R
79. 11.84  R2 D2 U' R L' D' R' F R2 F' U2 L2 F R D2 F D L R' F' U R2 B F' L'
80. 11.88 R' B2 R U2 D' L F' L B' U2 R' F' B' U2 R L2 F2 L' D2 F' U' L' R' D L
81. 12.63 L R2 B2 F' L U B L' D2 F2 B2 U2 L R' B L2 D L2 F U2 B' U' B2 D2 B2
82. 11.15 B L' F L2 U F2 D F' B2 L' B2 U' F' D R2 L' U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 U B2 R2
83. 11.64 D' R' U R L F2 L' B D' L U F' L2 U' F L2 U R2 L B2 F' U2 B2 R2 F'
84. 11.57 F2 L' U' L B L U' L B' D U B2 R L' F D B' D B' F D F U2 F U2
85. 12.68 D R' U2 B2 U F' L2 R' F R2 F2 B R B R U' R' L2 D' L2 B F R' D U'
86. 11.98 F B' R' B' U2 D' L2 F L F' R' F2 L' F U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R' U L2 B' U'
87. 11.94 R U R2 B U' R U' D' F' U2 B' U' R' U B R' U' R B2 U2 L R' D R' B'
88. 10.54 F2 L F B2 U2 F B2 R D' F' L R D B' L B' R B' F L U' B' L' F L'
89. 12.17 B2 L' F' B2 L' B2 L' R2 U2 R2 D U2 L' D2 U' L2 R2 D B U2 L U2 B U R2
90. 9.85 U' F' B2 L2 D' B' F2 D2 L R D' L' D2 B L2 D B F2 D' F U' R2 D2 L U2
91. 11.72 U2 R' D U2 R B D2 L' F B2 U2 B U L B L R2 B L U' R D F' R' U'
92. 10.64 D' U' R F2 D' F' L2 B' U' D B D L' B L2 R F U F2 L' B2 R' F R2 U
93. 12.40 U2 B2 L2 R B' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' B' U' R' U2 L2 B R2 B' U' R U B' F R2
94. 12.54 R2 D' L2 F R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U L R B2 L' U F2 U2 R2 U' D2 F' U2 D R2 F
95. 13.60 R2 L D' B' F2 R F L D' F R2 D' L' F R' F' U2 F R F U R2 D2 U2 R2
96. 11.03 B R2 F R' U' D R D2 L' D2 L' D' B U F R L U' F2 U2 R' D2 R B' D2
97. 11.75 B U' F2 B D2 L' D F' R D F' L' F2 D L' F2 L2 D2 F' R F' D2 B' F U'
98. 15.20 B F' L2 B D2 F2 L D U' R F2 D' B U2 F' B D' R F L2 U' R F2 R L'
99. 12.07 R' L' B' U D' R2 B' D L2 R' B2 L U2 F2 D2 B' D B2 L' B L2 B' L R B
100. 9.85 B2 L2 R2 D L D R D2 L D2 L2 U' L' B2 R' B D2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' L' B2 D2


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 20, 2010)

sub 1 avg of 5 meepgame  (0.92 to be exact)

Times were like: 1.5x, 0.8, 0.7, 1.2x, 0.5x

EDIT: 0.89 avg


----------



## Shortey (Jun 20, 2010)

5x5 avg5 1:42.88

0.4 away from NR. :/ Let's see what happens in August!


----------



## keith_emerson (Jun 20, 2010)

Not sure but I think it is PB for 3x3x3 avg5

Session average: 27.67
1. (24.90) L2 F R B2 R' U' B' F2 U2 F L2 F' U F' R' D2 B F2 D B U2 B' U F2 R'
2. 26.89 R' D' B' R F2 B2 U' L U' F2 B L F R2 D B' R D2 R2 L2 U2 B R B2 L2
3. 28.57 F U2 B' L D2 L F' U' D B D R2 B' D2 L' D R B' F2 L B L' D' F B2
4. 27.56 R' U R' B2 R' U R' F2 U2 D L F' B2 L B L2 F2 U2 L' B U2 F' L U2 R
5. (35.75) L2 U2 D R2 L2 B2 R' L B2 R L D2 B' F U L' R2 B' U L' B U2 R F' R2


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 20, 2010)

I got 8.78 on 3x3 Lucky!
To bad I lost the scramble 
But my goal by the end of summer was to get a sub 10 solve but I achieved that way earlier than I thought I would.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 20, 2010)

Sub-5 F2L on this scramble: B D' U F2 R2 D2 U B' F' L2 R2 B2 F L B F D2 U L U' L' F' L' U2 R2. Too bad about the bad OLL and the 5 seconds V perm, I got a 10.94. Yes, I'm that lame. 



Spoiler



cross: R2 U L' F2 B (5)
F2L #1: x2 L' U L (3)
F2L #2, #3: U R U R2 U R (6)
F2L #4: y U R' U R U' R' U R (8)
OLL: U2 alg. (14)
PLL: y V perm. (14)

God, I'm bad...:fp


----------



## plechoss (Jun 20, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> cross: R2 U L' F2 B (5)
> F2L #1: x2 L' U L (3)
> F2L #2, #3: U R U R2 U R (6)
> F2L #4: y U R' U R U' R' U R (8)
> ...


fixed


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 20, 2010)

Low 16 AII corner twist solve during an epic fail average of 50 (sd>2)


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jun 20, 2010)

2x2!!!!!
Session average: 4.28
1. 3.69 U2 F2 U' R' U F2 U' R2 U2 
2. 4.41 U F R2 U2 R' U F' U2 F2 U' 
3. 5.34 R' F2 R' F U F' R F' U 
4. 5.83 F2 U R' F U2 F2 R2 U' F' 
5. 4.03 F' U' F2 R' F R2 F R' F2 
6. 4.83 U F' U2 R U' F' R2 
7. 4.75 R' U' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' 
8. 3.94 F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R' F R2 
9. 4.07 U' F U2 F R2 F U' F' U' 
*10. 3.14 R F' R' U F' U F R' U' 
11. 3.85 F2 U R2 U' F2 R F2 R2 U 
12. 3.61 U' R2 U2 R' U F R U' R U' 
13. 3.70 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' 
14. 3.47 U' R2 U' R F R F2 U' R' U' 
15. 3.07 F' U' R2 F U2 F R F2 U 
16. 6.39 F' R F' R U2 F2 R F R 
17. 3.35 U2 R F' R' U2 R' U2 F U2 
18. 3.54 F2 R U' F2 U' F2 U F' U 
19. 4.13 F2 R' U F R U2 F' U2 R' 
20. 3.66 U' R2 U F2 U' R F2 R' F' 
21. 3.95 U' F U' F2 U' F' R U' R2 
22. 4.90 U' R F' R2 F2 U' F' U' *
23. 3.24 F' R' U F R2 F2 
24. 5.80+ F' U F2 R' U R2 F U 
25. 2.80 F R2 F U F R2 U2 F' 
26. 4.63 U' R' F' R' F' U2 F' U F' 
27. 3.72 F' U F2 U' R' U F2 U2 R U' 
28. 3.31 R2 F' R U F' R2 F2 U R' 
29. 3.99 U R' U R2 F' R F R2 U 
30. 4.60 U R' U2 R' U R2 F2 R' U2 
31. 4.04 R F2 R F' R F U2 R' F U' 
32. 4.92 F' U F2 R' F' R2 
33. 6.96 F2 R2 U' F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
34. 4.67 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' R U 
35. 4.83 F2 R U2 F' U' R F2 R' F 
36. 4.77 U' R F2 U F' U' F2 U F2 U' 
37. 2.69 F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U 
38. (13.65) R' U2 F' U' R' U' 
39. 3.89 F2 R2 U' R' F2 R' F R' U 
40. 4.08 U2 F' U F2 R' U' R2 F2 
41. 3.84 F R U R U F2 R' U R' U 
42. 5.11 F R F2 R F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
43. 4.62 U F U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' F' 
44. 5.24 F U' R F2 U' R' F R' 
45. (1.83) U F' U' F U' R' 
46. 5.22 U F R' U F2 R' F U' R2 U' 
47. 4.21 F' R F2 U2 R U R F2 R2 
48. 5.29 F U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F' U' 
49. 3.84 F' R F2 U F2 U R2 U2 
50. 3.61 F2 U' R2 U' F' U F' U2

Bolded means best RA of 12. (3.64)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2010)

New PB AO5-20.17
New PB AO12-21.98

Also I'm getting more and more sub20 times..almost sub20 !!!


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 20, 2010)

Average of 5: 5.92
1. 6.06 U2 R U2 R' U R U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2
2. 5.94 R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R U R
3. (5.38) U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R U' R' U2
4. (6.25) R U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R U R' U' R' U R U R
5. 5.75 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R U2 R U2 R U R U' R' U 

First sub-6 ao5, none of them were lucky. 2-gen is fun!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 20, 2010)

Omg, I gotta go so I'll make this quick.

Horrible f2l ... just horrible
but it was my 3rd LL skip ever.
My hands were like a foot from the timer, because I was blocking the sun on my cube. Did a U3 for my AUF ......

12.00
F2 R2 D U L2 R' D B2 F L' F' L' B F U2 B2 D2 B' L U' F2 L R2 D2 U'
SUCKS


----------



## Anthony (Jun 20, 2010)

Neil's post made me want to try, so I gave it a shot.

4.27 single
5.55 average of 5
6.09 average of 12


----------



## Weston (Jun 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Neil's post made me want to try, so I gave it a shot.
> 
> 4.27 single
> 5.55 average of 5
> 6.09 average of 12



Now do it OH!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2010)

44.24 3x3x5

39.24 4x4x2 sim

EDIT: 37.31 4x4x2 sim


----------



## Raffael (Jun 20, 2010)

YAY!! I just did a PLL-time-attack in sub-60 for the first time !
59.69


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 21, 2010)

I just tied my PB average  11.34 3x3 avg12

9.58, 12.63, 13.29, (14.95), 10.95, 9.64, 12.85, (9.20), 13.55, 9.97, 9.20, 11.72

it's pretty sad that it had four counting 9s and it still didn't beat my PB avg, stupid sup13s XD

two of the 9s had PLL skips, one had an EPLL skip, and the other two were full-step solves



Spoiler



1. 9.58 B' D B' D R U' D' F2 U F' L B D B D2 L' F' B U B2 R2 L' B' F U2 
2. 12.63 D' B' F L' B L R2 D' F' B' U L2 U' D F' L' R2 F' B R2 B2 F' D2 R' D2 
3. 13.29 U B2 R' L F D U' R F2 D B2 L B R' D' U' F B U' D B' L D' B2 F 
4. (14.95) R2 F2 L' D2 B F L D2 U' R D' B F2 R2 B2 D L' B' R2 B U L' D L' U' 
5. 10.95 L' F U B' R F B2 L' F2 D2 U' R' U B' L2 R' B2 D2 U' R F' B' L' B L' 
6. 9.64 B2 F' D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L R2 B L2 F' R D2 R L2 D U L D' L F' L2 F' 
7. 12.85 U' R2 F2 D' R L' B2 U R' L2 F' D' U F D B' D2 F D' R' D R' D' B2 L 
8. (9.20) L B' L' D2 L R' U2 D' R' U' L2 F2 B' R B' F' L U2 B' L' F2 R' L' B' U' 
9. 13.55 B2 D2 F L F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 B' D' B2 R B D2 B R2 F' B D' L2 F' B U 
10. 9.97 L' F B U' F L2 B U B L' B' U D F' U' D' R' D L2 R F2 U' B' F2 U' 
11. 9.20 L U' R L' B F D' F2 R2 D U R F D2 F R L U L' R B' U' D2 L2 F' 
12. 11.72 R' D2 L F2 D' L' R D F' U' F R' B F2 U2 R' L D2 F U2 F R B' L2 B2


----------



## Toad (Jun 21, 2010)

WOO SELA <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2010)

30.61 4x4x2 sim


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 21, 2010)

I never post here anymore, and I'm too lazy to go get times, but...

12.57 avg12. And I my new A-V isn't he even adjusted just how I want it be yet.

My Mini QJ 4x4x4 was too broken for use, and it's been disassembled for several *weeks*. I got a Maru, did some turns, and then got a new PB avg12 - low 1:20's.

The cube itself is getting better and so are my times. Now I have a 1:16 avg12, 1:14 avg5, and 1:03 single. ALL are PBs. My PB was was 1:07.78 for quite a long time (seriously).




So yeah, ACCOMPLISHMENTS.


----------



## PeterV (Jun 21, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PB = 17.19 (OLL skip)

I know it's lucky, but I'll still take it. X-cross + easy f2l + OLL skip + A perm. If not for the horrible A perm (I got excited), it could've easily been sub-17.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2010)

3.94 2gen single, 5.99 average of 12.


----------



## Edward (Jun 21, 2010)

[12:06:32 AM] Lucky★Star: 4x4 solve 150.39
[12:06:45 AM] Lucky★Star: 1:50.39*
[12:06:47 AM] Lucky★Star: yay
[12:06:50 AM] Lucky★Star: am got PB
[12:06:54 AM] Lucky★Star: :I


I'm liking 4x4 now that I learned the parity alg (finally >.>)


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

14.90 NL new PB


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 21, 2010)

Edward said:


> :I


wtf is this.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > :I
> ...



it's nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom am eating face


----------



## Forte (Jun 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > :I
> ...



:4 sela


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 21, 2010)

PB Average of 12 with petrus:avg12: 26.82 (σ = 3.35)
times:
25.09, 24.94, 22.11, 26.70, 35.58, 26.25, 21.91, 29.70, 27.86, 21.89, 31.69, 31.91 
:confused:I don't know how but my average just dropped 7 seconds with no practice.
I think I might switch.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2010)

11.92 full step 

Scramble: D2 B2 D2 U' F' D2 L D' B' L2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R' F2 B D' R B2 D' F 

Cross: L U F2
F2L #1: U' R' U' R y U R U' R'
F2L #2: L' U2 L2 U L'
F2L #3: y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L #4: y U2 R' U' R
OLL: U' F U R U' F' Rw U R' U' Rw'
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'	

56 moves HTM/11.92 = 4.7 tps

My look ahead was so much smoother then usual in this solve, because it's a short cross I could look ahead to the first F2L pieces in inspection.

17.59 avg12:
15.76, 16.17, 18.07, 18.10, 18.12, (21.36), 18.87, 18.52, (15.34), 16.00, 19.64, 16.66


----------



## Parity (Jun 21, 2010)

10.78 Non lucky PB.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2010)

Parity said:


> 10.78 Non lucky PB.



I thought you'd had several sub 10s, or did I miss a confession...


----------



## Parity (Jun 21, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > 10.78 Non lucky PB.
> ...


I have had only 3 and they were lucky.


----------



## Escher (Jun 21, 2010)

Real man's avg of 12: 1:45.96

Average of 12: 3.40
1. 3.40 U' F2 U R2 F' U F2 U F' U' 
2. (4.42) R2 F' R' F' R2 U R2 F' U 
3. 2.98 U' F' U2 F R' U R' U F2 
4. 2.84 U' R' F2 U R' F' R F2 
5. 3.02 U' R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' 
6. 2.97 F' U R' F R' F U R2 
7. 4.35 F2 R' F2 U R U2 R F' U' 
8. 3.77 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F U2 
9. 3.09 U R' U2 R2 U' F U R2 
10. 3.88 R F' R2 F2 U F' R2 F 
11. (2.68) R' F2 U F U' F2 U' R2 U' 
12. 3.73 F' U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U2 F' U

I definitely can do much better, might try this a couple more times today.


----------



## Toad (Jun 21, 2010)

Escher said:


> Real man's avg of 12: 1:45.96



Wat is this...?


----------



## Faz (Jun 21, 2010)

Escher said:


> Real man's avg of 12: 1:45.96
> 
> Average of 12: 3.40
> 1. 3.40 U' F2 U R2 F' U F2 U F' U'
> ...



1:46.03 - Not trying that again now

3.52, 3.92, 3.77, 3.34, 3.53, 2.61, 4.70, 5.31, 3.50, 3.57, 4.80, 3.98 = 3.86


----------



## joey (Jun 21, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Real man's avg of 12: 1:45.96
> ...



Start timer, do 10 solves, stop timer.

Rowan, it's actually only 10 solves you do


----------



## Escher (Jun 21, 2010)

joey said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Oh, oops 

@Fazzles: Nice, but you should get on msn moar. But not right now.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 21, 2010)

I just got a PB 3x3x3 average: (35.41), 31.56, 33.36, (26.74), 29.05 = 31.32

Very pleased with those two sub-30s. No G-Perms (I think it was Aa, Ua, Y, Ab, ??) - happy man


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 21, 2010)

joey said:


> Start timer, do 10 solves, stop timer.



That involves re-scrambling right? Otherwise the last 9 are easy


----------



## joey (Jun 21, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Start timer, do 10 solves, stop timer.
> ...



Yes 



Escher said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



IRC MOAR



MichaelErskine said:


> I just got a PB 3x3x3 average: (35.41), 31.56, 33.36, (26.74), 29.05 = 31.32
> 
> Very pleased with those two sub-30s. No G-Perms (I think it was Aa, Ua, Y, Ab, ??) - happy man


gogogo sub30


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2010)

1:06.96 5x5x2 sim
24.22 4x4x2 sim

and........



Spoiler



You were expecting a fast 3x3x2 sim solve.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 21, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


it's too similar to :1


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 21, 2010)

Forte said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Don't tell me that sela is supposed to be = Sarah


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2010)

Computer 4x4x4 average of 5: 38.607, 38.804, 30.535, 29.574, 33.128 => 34.09

I couldn't roll out the 38s 

(qqsim)

Yes I cheated as well... 

EDIT:

34.666 37.482 38.607 38.804 30.535 (29.574) 33.128 39.924 40.141 39.265 36.434 (40.512) => 36.899

It's a pb, but it's a bit pathetic when you consider the fact that I used buttons to solve OLL and PLL parities immediately...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2010)

[1:51:44 PM] >:M Efam: Average of 12: 4.28
1. 4.75 R F' R' F2 U R F2 R2 U'
2. 4.16 F U' R2 F' U' F2 R U' F2 U'
3. 5.28 F2 U F U2 F R2 U2 F2 U'
4. 4.65 U' F' R U' F' U F' R U'
5. 4.96 R2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 F U2
6. 3.43 F2 R' F' R F' U2 R U' F'
7. 2.41 U2 R' U' F2 U2 R U' R F2 U2
8. 4.43 U' R2 U' F' R2 U R2 U2
9. 4.78 U R' F U' R2 F U R2
10. 3.96 R F U2 F' U2 F R' F' R2
11. (5.50) R' U2 R U' R U2 R F' U
12. (2.15) U2 R F2 U R2 U F' R F'
[1:51:49 PM] >:M Efam: All Ortega or LBL
[1:51:57 PM] >:M Efam: mostly NL except for the 2's
[1:51:59 PM] >:M Efam: and one of the 3's
[1:52:19 PM] >:M Efam: 2.15 was intentional different alg for CLL
[1:52:36 PM] >:M Efam: 2.41 wasn't paying attention, was pretty sure it would skip
[1:52:44 PM] >:M Efam: 3.43 PLL skip
[1:52:49 PM] >:M Efam: 3.96 nl LBL
[1:52:53 PM] >:M Efam: all the rest NL
[1:52:54 PM] >:M Efam: yay
[1:57:34 PM] tlosisweb: yay

weeeeeee

EDIT: oya best avg5
Average of 5: 3.94
1. 3.43 F2 R' F' R F' U2 R U' F'
2. (2.41) U2 R' U' F2 U2 R U' R F2 U2
3. 4.43 U' R2 U' F' R2 U R2 U2
4. (4.78) U R' F U' R2 F U R2
5. 3.96 R F U2 F' U2 F R' F' R2

This was all Stackmat of course.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Fine, we won't. :3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes! I'm getting so close.
(stackmat)

*15.16 avg12* - (Old stackmat PB = 15.44 ... Old spacebar PB = 15.22)
13.84	L2 D2 U' L' R2 D' U2 L U2 L' F2 D' L' D2 L' U2 F2 D U' L' R B U2 F R2
15.81	F R D' R' B2 D2 U2 L R U' L' R' F' R D2 U B U2 B' F U L2 R' F' L
16.65	R' D2 B' F2 U L2 D L2 R F2 D2 U2 B' L B' D' R' D2 U2 L2 U2 B F L' U
15.91	B2 F2 D U R' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F U' B2 F D' R U2 R2 D B R' F R
16.02	D U' F2 D' U L R2 D' U' L2 R F2 L R D R' D U B F2 L2 D' B R2 U'
16.09	U L2 R2 F2 D' U' L' R B' D U2 L' B R2 B' D2 U F2 R U B2 L' R D U2
14.91	R' B F D2 B F2 U R2 D' U2 F' U R' D' R D L2 D2 U L' R2 U' B2 F' R2
14.40	B L2 R2 B2 L2 R' B' F R U2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 L2 R' D L U L2 F2 U2
(18.75) F L D' B L2 R2 D' U L B' D U2 L2 R' D' B' L' D L' R' B' F2 U' R2 U
(12.38) L2 B' F D B F2 R' U' B F D' B F' D F' D2 U B2 F D' U2 L2 R U L2
15.46	B' F U' B2 D2 U F' D U' L' R B' R' F2 D2 L U L' R2 B2 F R' D' U' L'
12.50	B F2 L R2 B2 L B2 F2 R' B F L' D B F' R2 B F D2 B L' B2 F L' U2

The last 5 solve are a *14.12 avg5*!!
(Previous best avg5's are something like 14.58, 14.60, 14.62, 14.65, 14.65, 14.69)


----------



## Edward (Jun 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



On skype it looks like :l


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2010)

:5

Does that mean anything?

Also, first average of 100 for about 3 months (and my first real practice in that time): 13.21. That's basically what I averaged this time last year =/


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 21, 2010)

Sub 20 average of 5 and PB average of 12:
Best Average of 12: 20.42
Best Average of 5:19.19
Standard Deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 15.06
Worst Time: 27.97
Individual Times:
1.	21.81	U' B2 L2 F L2 D' R' U' R' B2 L' U F U R2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D' L2
2.	20.33	R2 F R2 L F D' R' L' U L' F' B2 U R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F2
3.	17.33	F2 R L2 F' R' U' F' R U2 F D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2
4.	18.33	R' L U2 B L2 F2 D L2 D R' B U2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D'
5.	22.39	F B2 D F2 U2 R' F' L2 U D' R U B2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D'
6.	21.69	F' B2 D2 L2 B D L2 F' D' B2 R' U R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2
7.	20.58	D' R2 D' F' U R D' F2 U2 R F' L2 D F2 B2 U' R2 U' D2 R2 U'
8.	16.69	U D2 R D2 L D2 B' R2 B' R F' B2 R2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' B2
9.	(15.06)	U R D R2 U' R' L' U' B R L2 F D B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D L2
10.	24.75	R F2 R F' L B' U' B2 U2 L U2 B' U D L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2
11.	20.30	R D2 F L B U' L2 D2 F2 B2 L' D B2 U F2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2
12.	(27.97)	F L' U2 D2 F' L2 U2 R' F' U' R D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 L2
The 15 was non lucky.


----------



## Truncator (Jun 21, 2010)

4x4: *Average: 1:12.37*
Standard Deviation: 4.68
1.	1:15.25
2.	1:12.27
3.	1:07.43
4.	(1:22.90)
5.	1:19.25
6.	1:06.22
7.	1:13.78
8.	1:17.58
9.	1:15.81
10.	1:04.69
11.	1:11.43
12.	(59.91)

59.91 is my first sub-1, with PLL parity too


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> Don't tell me that sela is supposed to be = Sarah


k


MTGjumper said:


> :5


that's JJ's emoticon D:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me that sela is supposed to be = Sarah
> ...


:e


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2010)

:j omnomnom with mole? Wait, he looks too smug to be eating...


----------



## RyanO (Jun 22, 2010)

First sub 20 3x3 average!

20.19, 19.16, 20.06, (19.08), (37.63) = 19.80


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 22, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> :j omnomnom with mole? Wait, he looks too smug to be eating...


[9:27:46 PM] Sela: :1
[9:27:52 PM] Sela: so, edward is :I now?
[9:28:07 PM] Stachu Korick: wat
[9:28:08 PM] Sela: and simon is :j
[9:28:19 PM] Stachu Korick: since when do they have smileys?
[9:28:23 PM] Sela: accomplishment thread
[9:28:29 PM] Stachu Korick: do they skype?
[9:28:38 PM] Sela: edward does
[9:28:45 PM] Stachu Korick: no smiley for simon!
[9:28:54 PM] Sela: lol
[9:29:01 PM] Stachu Korick: D:<


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > :j omnomnom with mole? Wait, he looks too smug to be eating...
> ...



Just so you know: I also Skype and my smiley is :M, preferably >:M (I've had it for a while now, lol )


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Just so you know: I also Skype and my smiley is :M, preferably >:M (I've had it for a while now, lol )


This statement is false.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

??


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 22, 2010)

PB


----------



## mande (Jun 22, 2010)

16.80 avg 12 3x3. Its been a long time since I've gotten a sub 17 avg 12.



Spoiler



1. 17.33 B L2 R U' L' R' U2 D F2 U L2 R2 B L' U' R' U' L D2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R
2. 15.82 U' R L2 U B R' F2 R2 F2 R2 L' B' R2 F2 B' D' F2 L2 U' D' L2 U' D2 R U2
3. 15.94 D' L2 U2 L F L' B2 D2 L B2 U' D F L R B R L' B' R2 U2 D' L R' U2
4. 17.97 F2 B2 D' F2 U' L U R B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R B F2 L' U2 L2 U' R2 F R F L'
5. 18.47 L2 F' D2 B' F2 D2 F D2 U2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 R' D F2 B' R' D L' U' L'
6. 16.88 B R2 B2 F L U R B U' F' U' L2 R' F2 D' R' D2 U' R2 F' R2 F' B R D'
7. (13.38) D2 R2 D2 R' L' B R D F U B' D2 L B' L U2 R' B2 L D' F R' B' D2 F2
8. 17.28 F2 L' R2 D2 B' U' D F B D' B2 F' D L2 U' L' D' B' D2 U' L U' B' U2 R'
9. (18.70) L R U' D R' D2 B' D2 B' L2 D R B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L F U' F' U' L2 U' B
10. 18.15 R2 F R F2 U2 L R2 B' R' U' D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L F' D R' L2 B' F2 D' B2
11. 14.41 L R' U2 D F' L' R B' R L F2 B2 R B' R F2 U2 D2 B' D F' R L2 B U'
12. 17.31 B F D2 F' B U L2 F2 D' R' D2 U' L2 D' R2 B F R2 U' B F L B' F U2


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice avg ZB btw.

My accomplishement today is maintaining 1 x OLL skip, 3 x PLL skip and 1 x LL skip in a single avg12. 

16.05, 15.26, (10.13)[PLL skip], 17.92, 16.16[OLL skip], (19.19), 16.91, 17.80, 18.33, *14.93[PLL skip], 11.70[LL skip!], 14.69[PLL skip]*

best avg5: 15.81 ( = 1.41)
best avg12: 15.97 ( = 1.87)

Before my avg my pb single was 11.92 full step, so I guess it kind of still is my pb. My pb averages were, well you can look at my sig.

Those last 3 solves felt so messed up with that insane chance. 



Spoiler



1. 16.05 D' L' U R2 B2 R F D' F2 R U2 D F' L2 U' R B2 D R' F' R' F D2 U' L2
2. 15.26 U2 L2 R2 F R U2 F2 B' D2 U2 B' U B U F' L' U B' R2 D2 F' R' B' F L'
3. (10.13)[PLL skip] F2 U2 D L2 R2 B R B R B U' R B' F' R U' L' D B F' D2 U R2 F2 U'
4. 17.92 F L F2 B U' B D2 L F' R' L2 D' R2 D' B' F L D F' U2 R2 L U R2 D'
5. 16.16[OLL skip] R F B' D' R D2 L' B' F L U' L2 D' R' L2 F' R D' L D U' B' L B D
6. (19.19) B L B2 R F' B2 U' L U R2 F' L2 F R2 D' B U' D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' L2 R
7. 16.91 F B D' L2 B' F' U2 R2 D F2 U2 D' R2 F R2 L B U' F2 R2 D2 R F' L' U
8. 17.80 R L F' U B2 L D L2 F' D2 U' L' U' F' U' L2 D B R' D F' L' U2 D' R'
9. 18.33 L2 F' U2 L U' R U2 B2 U' B' L' F U' R2 B' R' U' B' R' L B F R D' R2
10. 14.93[PLL skip] B' L2 D' U' R L' B L U F R2 F2 L' F' U' F R2 U' D2 L' R' B2 R F' B'
11. 11.70[LL skip!] U2 L2 U2 D2 L R2 B2 L' D2 U R2 U' D' L D2 U2 L B2 U L R F2 U2 F' B'
12. 14.69[PLL skip] U' F' D2 B2 F' R' L2 D2 F R B2 L F' B2 U' D L B' U2 L F B D U' L2


----------



## dada222 (Jun 22, 2010)

New best avg: 28.27


----------



## Shortey (Jun 22, 2010)

Maru 4x4 <3:
single: 46.32
avg5: 54.03
avg12: 55.98


----------



## dada222 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wha...? Just got PB single and average on the same round, the average is in fact a 3 second improvement.

22.87
(29.40)
(21.59)
25.14
28.42

=25.47

WTF/???????


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2010)

55.12, 55.00, 54.78, 54.48, (1:00.96), 51.67, 56.07, 52.08, 49.43, (46.12), 53.12, 54.56 -> 53.63
Not a PB, but still pretty good.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 22, 2010)

joey said:


> 55.12, 55.00, 54.78, 54.48, (1:00.96), 51.67, 56.07, 52.08, 49.43, (46.12), 53.12, 54.56 -> 53.63
> Not a PB, but still pretty good.



Not bad, Mr. Joel Ross Gouly!  Ever done an average of 12 with no times above a minute?


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 55.12, 55.00, 54.78, 54.48, (1:00.96), 51.67, 56.07, 52.08, 49.43, (46.12), 53.12, 54.56 -> 53.63
> ...



Hehe 

Not sure about that, it's hard to not have one really sucky bad solve


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 22, 2010)

42.60, (55.55), 43.46, 50.40, (40.02) = 45.48

4x4 
I thought I had a PLL skip on the 40, but it turned out to be PLL parity, so I dropped -> picked up. Could've been much faster


----------



## plechoss (Jun 22, 2010)

7.40 fullstep solve 


Spoiler



scramble - F2 B U R2 F2 B R F U' D2 F' D R2 U' L2 F R' D2 R L B' L D2 U' F2
solution:
x2 D F D 
U R U' R' 
L' U L2 U' L'
U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R
F U R U' R' F'
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2


(13.875), (7.406), 8.703, 11.844, 8.610 = 9.719 
7 was above, 8s were OLL skip into U perm and PLL skip


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 22, 2010)

stackmat
14.11 avg5 (PB by .01 sec )
15.39 avg12 (2nd best ever)
16.58 avg100 (PB by .01 sec )


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 7.40 fullstep solve
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wouldn't that be 7.41 then?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 22, 2010)

14.80 OH single! Anti sune + PLL skip.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> 14.80 OH single! Anti sune + PLL skip.








Dude, this is scary related to what you had.


----------



## Edward (Jun 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



I like this :I


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> plechoss said:
> 
> 
> > 7.40 fullstep solve
> ...


no.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't that be 7.41 then?
> ...



It's truncated.


----------



## Truncator (Jun 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


Hmmmm? 

Anyway, 2x2 average using stackmat. My other sub-4 was with spacebar, so I'm counting this as my PB. 39/42 CLL...

Average of 12: 3.75
1. (1.41) U2 R U' F' R F'
2. 3.68 F U2 F R F2 R F2 R U
3. 2.96 F' U' R2 F' R' U F2 R'
4. 4.13 U' R2 F' R F' R2 F R U2
5. 4.34 R U' R F2 U2 F' U' R2 U
6. 3.27 U R F' U' R F2 R' U2
7. 4.38 F2 R F U2 R' U' F2 U
8. 3.30 F U F' U2 R F' U2
9. 4.47 F2 U' R F2 U R F U2 R
10. (5.18) R' F' U R' U2 F U' F' R
11. 3.30 R U F2 R F R2 U2 F U'
12. 3.69 R2 U2 F U' R F R' F2 R'


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 22, 2010)

Average of 5: 15.87
1. 16.00 L2 U' F2 B U F2 R' B2 U2 R' L U' D L2 R' F' U L U L D' B F2 U2 R2
2. 15.58 U L2 D2 F D R U2 B' F2 D2 B' R' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' U' L' B L' F D' U2 B'
3. (15.46) R2 U R' D R F D U' R' U L F' D B' L D2 U2 R' B L2 U2 B U' R' B2
4. (19.61) B U L F U2 F' R L2 F' D' U R U' L2 B U' D' F' L U B R F2 L2 R2
5. 16.03 R' D2 L R' D L' D R' L F B L' B2 R2 F2 R' B D R' L' D' R L2 D F' 

Sub 16 and PB 

EDIT:

16 solves later...

11.04 PLL Skip, Single PB 

R2 B' L' U' B' L U2 F R B2 F' L2 R F2 B' L2 U2 B D' F L D' L U L2 (Cross on U)
The requisite reconstruction:
Cross: y R' F' R' B y' U R U'
F2L #1: x2 U R' U' R U y' R U R'
F2L #2: U y2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L #3: U2 R' U R
F2L #4: y2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL: y F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U

41 moves / 11.04 seconds = 3.71 tps


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > plechoss said:
> ...



Yes. Try entering in 7.406 on qqTimer. I get 7.41.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


[7:58:48 PM] Sela: you ignore the digits after hundredth place
[7:58:58 PM] Stachu Korick: ya
[7:59:00 PM] Sela: because time to onry 2 decimal places matter
[7:59:02 PM] Stachu Korick: like a grapist
[7:59:05 PM] Sela: ya
[7:59:28 PM] Sela: cause that's how it's officially timed
[7:59:43 PM] Sela: so anything after that doesn't cause the hundredth digit to round up
[8:00:09 PM] Stachu Korick: ya


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 23, 2010)

Average: 9.99
Standard Deviation: 0.57
1.	10.62	U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 L R U' B' F2 D2 R D U B2 U' B' F L2 R D2 B' D'
2.	(11.71)	B F U F' D' R2 B' F' U2 R' B' U L' B F' U L2 R D' U' L' U2 B F2
3.	9.29	D2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D F' U' F' R2 F U F U L R2 D'
4.	9.44	B' F D U B F' D U' R' U' F L2 U B2 L2 R B F U2 R2 B2 F' U F2
5.	10.66	B2 D2 U' L' R2 U2 L R' B2 F' R U' B' F' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' R B F D
6.	(8.76)	B2 L R U2 R' F R' U' B2 F2 U B' F D B2 D U' B L' D' B2 L U L'
7.	9.72	L2 D2 F L2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 R B F' U L F' D L' R' F2
8.	10.68	B F D2 U B F' D F' D2 U R U L R' D' U' B2 F2 L D L' B' F' L
9.	9.11	B' F2 L U L D B2 F' L' F2 U B L B' D U' R2 U2 B' L2 R' B F' D
10.	10.59	L' B R' D U2 B F2 R' U' L2 R2 F2 R B' F' L2 R' B2 U2 F' D' L2 R2 D
11.	9.37	B F U F D2 F' D' R' F2 L' R2 D2 F R B F2 U' L R B2 F R2 B U'
12.	10.42	D2 L2 B U' L' R' D U' L' B' F' L2 R' B' L R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F L'

sub get #2


----------



## blah (Jun 23, 2010)

First average of >12 in forever 

OH average of 50: 21.40

Best RA of 12: 20.49
20.56, 25.34, 18.03, 19.84, (25.55), 22.40, 19.83, 19.46, 20.97, (16.61), 18.56, 19.93
Stupid counting 25 

Best RA of 5: 19.07
(18.08), (22.21), 18.31, 19.78, 19.11


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 23, 2010)

:confused: nice


----------



## Truncator (Jun 23, 2010)

0.96 E perm 

That's my second PLL to sub-1, after CCW U perm (slicing).


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2010)

Truncator said:


> 0.96 E perm
> 
> That's my second PLL to sub-1, after CCW U perm (slicing).



Ohhhh... myy...

SUB 1 H PERM... GOGOGO


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 23, 2010)

Just finished learning full OLL now all I have to do is work on recognition.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 23, 2010)

3x3x3:

best avg5: 17.88 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 18.69 (σ = 1.53)

and... 19.92 avg25!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 23, 2010)

Over a long time I got a resonable average in 3x3.
Actually I used my slower cube and that helped my lookahead.

18.23, 19.20, 17.62, 16.12, 27.26 = 18.35 (σ = 0.65)

I screwed up on the last solve  But a really good avg. still. Really good for my latest results.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 23, 2010)

Avg of 100: 8.88

Best RA of 5: 6.53
Best RA of 12: 7.20

2x2 Obviously.


----------



## Escher (Jun 23, 2010)

Average: 2.42
Standard Deviation: 0.50
Best Time: 1.39
Worst Time: 3.77
Individual Times:
1. 1.39 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F
2. (3.77) F' U R2 U' F' U F' U' R'
3. 2.66 R2 U R F2 U2 R F U
4. 2.66 U' F U F2 U R' F2 R
5. 2.90 R F R' F R U' R U2 R2
6. (1.39) U' F2 U F' R' F'
7. 3.23 R F' R U' F2 U F' R2 F'
8. 1.87 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R'
9. 2.62 U' F2 R F' U' R2 U' R2 U
10. 1.98 F U2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U' R'
11. 2.03 U R' U R2 U R2 U F' U2
12. 2.86 F R' U' F' R2 U F U2 R'

I've still got it


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 23, 2010)

19.73, (21.77), 20.39, (17.28), 19.72 = *19.95*

YEEEEEEEEEEES!    One-handed sub-20 average! All solves were non-lucky!

EDIT: Argh, 13.02 DNF. I thought it was a PLL skip, but it was a J-Perm :/

EDIT2:

number of times: 52/52
best time: 17.28
worst time: 32.61

current avg5: 25.10 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 19.95 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 23.94 (σ = 3.12)
best avg12: 22.08 (σ = 1.63)

session avg: 23.97 (σ = 2.92)
session mean: 24.01

I wanted the session avg to be sub-24


----------



## nck (Jun 23, 2010)

1 (32.98) 
2 27.55 
3 (19.01) 
4 26.17 
5 25.93 
6 24.5 
7 19.9 
8 27.95 
9 20.31 
10 27.38 
11 32.74 
12 26.74 

Ao5:23.45 Ao12:25.92

2sub20s in one session, pb single, pb ao5 blahblahblah


----------



## JERK95 (Jun 23, 2010)

megaminx ao5 62 secs (60 sec single), still no sub 1:fp


----------



## Novriil (Jun 23, 2010)

18.53, 16.93, 12.80, 13.86, 12.88, 17.85, 13.71, 11.95, 11.64, 11.26, 10.74, 16.19 = 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.74
worst time: 18.53

current avg5: 11.62 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 11.62 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 13.91 (σ = 2.19)
best avg12: 13.91 (σ = 2.19)

session avg: 13.91 (σ = 2.19)
session mean: 14.03

Only F2L  I'm slow. Now Estonian Open is coming so I need to practise.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 23, 2010)

OH Average of 12: 20.66
1. 20.06 F' D B2 D F2 B2 U' F2 D' R' D' R U F R B' R2 D U2 F2 L' D' R2 U L2 
2. 19.31 F L' B' F U L U' L2 U' L R F' U' L2 D R D' F' D' L R' U2 B R' F' 
3. 22.65 L' F' R2 F' L2 F' L2 R U' R' D F R' F2 R L' B R2 U' B2 D L2 B D U2 
4. (28.42) B2 D2 U F' R' B L U2 D F R U F' D2 L2 B U2 B2 L B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 
5. 21.10 F' U' R U L2 U2 B U2 L' R F U2 R2 D2 F' B2 D R2 L2 F' U L2 R B2 R 
6. 19.92 U' D L2 D' R2 L' U2 F U2 B U' D' F' D F B2 D U2 B F2 D2 F2 R' D' F' 
7. 21.44 U L' B F' L B F2 U2 B2 U D B F' U' B U D' L B2 L F U2 F2 B2 D' 
8. 22.39 L B' F U' D2 R' F B' R' L2 U2 L2 U B R2 L' F' R B' L B' F' L' R2 F' 
9. 21.16 U' L' F' R' F U' R B F U F2 L' B2 R' U R B2 D' R2 L F L2 B U2 F' 
10. (17.50) D2 B' U' L2 F' R D2 U B R F2 B2 L2 B R B2 R' F2 R U' B' F2 L B2 D' 
11. 19.96 D' B2 D F D R L2 F' D2 L R' D' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R' F2 B2 U' R' L2 
12. 18.60 U2 B D F' U' D2 B' R' L D2 R F R F D R2 U B F2 D2 R2 F' D2 U' R2 

Last 5 are 19.91 avg5


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 23, 2010)

H-perm 0.84
sub-15 average of 5
sub-16 average of 12
I learned the words to boogie wonderland


----------



## Edward (Jun 23, 2010)

PB 4x4 mo3
Session average: 1:52.88
1. 1:52.88 U' f U2 F B2 D' r2 L R2 B L' u2 B f' F D u r' f L' u B' u2 F2 f D2 R2 r2 L2 u r2 D U' B2 r D' L' U2 R2 r2
2. (1:52.27) u2 B D' R' B' D' u2 F2 U' D2 F' L R U' u2 r2 D' f R B f D L' U2 f2 L2 u2 f' R2 f2 R' r L u r' D L2 f R' D
3. (1:57.31) F2 u2 r' L R' f u' D2 L D u' R2 U F R U2 F2 U' F' L2 f' R B D2 B D2 U' u' L r' D2 U' r2 f R2 F2 B' u B' L 

I find myself moving away from 3x3 lately. I'm sure my times will suffer :I


----------



## Shortey (Jun 23, 2010)

4x4: 47.00 with DP O_O


----------



## Toad (Jun 23, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> H-perm 0.84
> sub-15 average of 5
> sub-16 average of 12
> I learned the words to boogie wonderland



Nice.

Glad I've re-overtaken you on 3x3...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope he doesn't mind me posting this



Thom Sutcliffe said:


> 3x3x3 9.16 full step (first sub-10)!!!
> F' D2 F2 R' U F L' F2 U B' U2 F2 R B2 F D2 R B2 F L' R' D2 L' R





Thom Sutcliffe said:


> it was an x-cross with easy F2L and fast LL, there was no skip



Sub 10 is sub10 none the less.

Well done that man!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2010)

Average: 43.74 [1]


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 3.50
Best Time: 28.15
Worst Time: 54.47
Individual Times:
1. 39.80 (0,6) (0,6) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-4,3) (6,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,4) (-1,0) (6,4) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,4) (0,2)
2. 42.83 (-5,6) (2,6) (3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,5) (-5,4) (0,5) (6,3) (-2,3) (-1,5) (3,0) (3,3) (3,1) (-3,0) (4,5)
3. (54.47) (0,0) (-3,6) (0,3) (6,0) (0,4) (0,5) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,2) (-5,4) (3,5) (6,4) (0,5) (1,0) (-4,4) (3,0)
4. 45.60 (6,0) (0,6) (-3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (6,0) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,1) (5,0) (1,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,0)
5. 45.84 (3,6) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (6,2) (6,4) (4,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-3,2) (4,5) (3,0) (6,3) (0,1)
6. 41.16 (1,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (5,0) (6,0) (-2,4) (0,3) (3,0) (5,3) (3,0) (6,3) (1,3)
7. 46.76 (0,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-1,1) (6,2) (-2,1) (6,0) (6,0) (2,3) (0,2) (-4,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,0)
8. 37.14 (-3,3) (0,6) (6,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (1,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (2,0) (1,0) (-1,2) (-2,2) (4,0) (-1,5)
9. 43.43 (6,-4) (0,-2) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (-1,2) (6,0) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (4,0) (4,4) (2,2) (-3,2) (5,0) (-5,0)
10. (28.15) (0,2) (0,4) (3,3) (0,2) (1,1) (-4,1) (-4,4) (2,1) (0,4) (2,1) (-4,5) (-2,4) (0,4) (0,2) (2,2) (-4,0)
11. 51.69 (0,0) (3,3) (1,4) (2,0) (4,0) (-2,5) (0,2) (2,3) (4,0) (2,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (0,2) (4,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (4,0)
12. 43.19 (6,5) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (-3,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,5) (4,0) (0,3) (3,5) (0,5) (2,1) (5,0)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 23, 2010)

OH non lucky PB - 26.96 (L B F2 R2 F L2 D U R' F D2 B F' L D' U' L B' F R' F2 U2 L2 B U2)
OH avg100 - 36.77


----------



## Weston (Jun 23, 2010)

1:05.38 2-4 relay

2x2~2.5 seconds (Niklas sune)
3x3~9 (EPLL skip)
4x4 the rest of the time. No parities. 

And I suck at 4x4


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 23, 2010)

So I know the T-cases for ZBLL, again.


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> So I know the T-cases for ZBLL, again.



No BS.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 23, 2010)

13.79 Average of 12. The first 5 solves averaged to 12.64. =]


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2010)

Pretty sexy.
5.	(7.27)	B' L' F2 L2 R B2 F L R2 F2 U L2 R U R' F D2 U L' R U' R U F L2
43 / 7.27 = 5.91 TPS

A few solves later..

7. 9.31 D' U' B2 D2 B2 L' B U' B' F' R D L' F R' U' B2 F' R' D' R F2 D' U' R'
60 / 9.31 = 6.44


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2010)

Anthony: what would you think a "fast" TPS is?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anthony: what would you think a "fast" TPS is?



I really don't know. I only posted the 7 because, well, it's a 7. Then I posted the next solve because it felt like A LOT of moves, but was still a low 9.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony: what would you think a "fast" TPS is?
> ...



jw. because I turn like, 5 TPS, normally. Which seems slow compared to a lot of people.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 23, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> jw. because I turn like, 5 TPS, normally. Which seems slow compared to a lot of people.



You're solves must be incredibly inefficient then. When I was averaging low 12s, most of the time I was doing 5tps.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > jw. because I turn like, 5 TPS, normally. Which seems slow compared to a lot of people.
> ...



12.97 
D' U B2 D2 R' D U2 L F R' D' L2 B L U2 R2 L' F' L' R' B L2 F U2 B 

x2 D' F2 R
U' y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U L' U L U' y R U' R'
y' L U L' U L U' L'
L' U L
U l' U' l L' U' L U' l' U l
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

60/12.97 = ~4.6 TPS


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



lolol. It doesn't work like that. One solve isn't nearly enough to truly reflect your F2L efficiency.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Done, and I just want to see what other (faster) people would do.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> D' U B2 D2 R' D U2 L F R' D' L2 B L U2 R2 L' F' L' R' B L2 F U2 B



x2 y2 D' B R2
F R U' R' F' L' U' L
R U R' U y R U' R' 
R' U2 R U' R' U' R
U L F' L' F 
U' R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'
U R' U R' U' y R' F R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'

58/10.56 = ~5.5 TPS.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > D' U B2 D2 R' D U2 L F R' D' L2 B L U2 R2 L' F' L' R' B L2 F U2 B
> ...



Nice, thanks. I use F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 for that OLL (oriented "L" shape in UR, UB)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 24, 2010)

11.00 single, one day after my 11.04 

Another PLL skip, with the triple sune OLL.

Lost the scramble this time, no reconstruction


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.44
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 13.30
Worst Time: 15.56
Individual Times:
1.	14.39	(3,5) (-3,0) (-5,1) (2,5) (1,3) (0,3) (6,1) (2,5) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,2) (3,0) (3,0) (5,2) (2,2)
2.	15.09	(1,-1) (3,3) (-4,3) (4,4) (0,2) (6,2) (-4,4) (2,4) (0,2) (2,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (2,5)
3.	15.56	(0,0) (0,-3) (0,5) (-2,0) (-3,4) (-1,0) (6,4) (2,2) (4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-2,2) (1,0) (0,3) (6,3) (4,5)
4.	13.30	(-3,5) (3,-2) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,0) (3,2) (3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (2,0) (0,2) (-4,5) (0,2)
5.	13.86	(-5,-1) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,1) (6,5) (0,1) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2) (-4,1) (-1,0) (6,3) (-4,0) (-5,0) (-2,0)

It's been such a long time since I've gotten sub-15 

Also had a 9.xy with EO and forced EP skip  But it turned out that I scrambled it wrong...


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



That makes me pretty efficient. Me and Ethan are similar in times, but I'm a slower turner.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > lolol. It doesn't work like that. One solve isn't nearly enough to truly reflect your F2L efficiency.
> ...



Not necessarily. You may just pause less than he does. Fast turning is only better if it's still pretty fluent.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2010)

5000+ subscribers on youtube and finally sub-19 =D


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 24, 2010)

(45.74), 48.65, 54.56, 48.93, 50.17, 53.11, 54.04, 53.56, (56.75), 53.45, 51.90, 52.32

49.25 avg 5
52.07 avg 12

=( i wanted sub 52 especially after the first 5 solves =/

AM SAD


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 24, 2010)

PB OH a5 and a12 (28.54, 29.36)


----------



## plechoss (Jun 24, 2010)

7.97, 8.72, 8.03, (7.73), (13.98), 9.38, 10.05, 10.53, 10.64, 7.86, 10.70, 9.39 = *9.33*
the first 5 solves make 8.24 avg of 5 
jflysim, of course


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 24, 2010)

44.25, (1:06.21), (44.13), 47.34, 51.50, 52.42, 54.60, 58.68+, 48.94, 1:03.21, 57.33, 53.57 = 53.18

fail =/ it was 50.02 average up to 7th solve ;-;

but still, pb avg5, 47.70
grhhhhhh this is still pretty hardcore for me with directsolving =/


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

[1:03:19 PM] Lucky★Star: Nun threatening to kill the pervert with a spoon
[1:32:35 PM] Lucky★Star: average of 50
[1:32:37 PM] Lucky★Star: CN
[1:32:42 PM] Lucky★Star: 19:03



Spoiler



Session average: 19.03
1. 15.45 L2 D U' F2 D2 R2 D' F U2 R2 D' R' L U2 L B' D' B F2 U F' L D2 F' L'
2. 19.01 D R' B R' L U F2 L U2 F' B' L2 R' D' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 L B2 U
3. 21.19 B' D U2 B L' D R' D2 B2 F' R2 D F' B2 U2 L2 U' D F2 B U F' R' F' U
4. 17.94 L2 D' B2 L B' D2 R L2 F' L D L' D' R2 B2 L R U' D L2 F' R D' F D'
5. 20.47 F2 B R' F D2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L R2 D' F' R' D' L2 F2 D F' R2 B F2 L' U2
6. 19.74 B U2 B' U D R U' R' U' B2 U2 L F' L2 U2 L2 F R' D' U L' R F' R' F2
7. 15.87 R' B' R' U2 R2 D' B' F' R' U R' U2 D' R' U' F' R2 D U' F' U2 F B L' U'
8. 20.85 L' D' B2 D U' L2 R2 B' L D F2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 U R L' U' F' L' B' U' B
9. (12.70) U2 F' D B' U' B D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 L' D' F D' U R' U B' L' D2 U' R F2
10. 18.05 R' L D B D' F U' B' D2 F R2 F U' L D' F' U2 D2 R' B' F' D2 U R' D2
11. 21.88 B2 D2 B2 R' D' F' L' U B D U2 B U B D' B2 D2 L R F' U' F' D L' F'
12. 17.49 R U' D L' R' U2 R' U2 L R D' R' L2 U2 B2 R' U' B U2 L' D R2 L' B2 D2
13. (27.99) R D2 B' D' L' D2 B2 U' F D2 U' L' R B2 D' F L2 F' B' U' F' L B' L' R2
14. 19.62 U2 B2 L' D L' B2 D' U' F' D' B F' D' B L B D F' D U' F' U R2 B2 U2
15. 19.69 D2 F B' L F' L' B U B2 R2 U' R' D L B L U2 L' R' F2 R B' F' D U'
16. 21.34 L' B L' B R2 U D2 R2 F' B2 D' F' B L' U2 D' L F' B L B U2 B2 U' B2
17. 19.62 L' B F R2 L' U2 R2 D2 B' F' U D' R2 L' U' R' B D2 L2 U' L' R B D U
18. 17.36 F R2 D2 B' L' D2 U' F2 L' B R2 L2 F R L F D' L F L' F B' D F' R2
19. 15.98 B' F L F2 B L' D' U F' U2 D' R' L D' L' R' B' F' U F2 R' D' F' U2 B
20. 23.47 F L2 U R B L D' R' U' D2 B2 F' R2 B' U' F2 U' D2 B' F2 D L' D2 B R2
21. 26.62 R L2 B' F U' L R F R D2 B' D B' F R' U D2 F2 D' F R2 U' L F' U2
22. 19.27 R' L2 D' F2 D L R2 U2 L2 R F' U2 L U2 F D2 R' D U' L' R2 F' U D2 L'
23. 16.91 L' B R2 B F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F' U F' U' D R B2 D U R2 D' R2 D R' L' U'
24. 18.53 B L2 D' F2 B' R2 D B' R' F2 D2 B' D F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L' B D' B' L2 B' U2
25. 21.73 D' B R' F B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L D U2 L' D B2 U2 B2 U R' F2
26. 22.60 L F' L B' D2 B2 U' B' U' B2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' D R' B F R2 F R2 U2 F2 B2
27. 16.02 U R2 D' R2 D2 R' B' R D2 F R D L R' U2 R2 F D' R2 B R B2 D B' R2
28. 14.19 F U B' F' D' B F2 U R U2 B' R F2 U2 B F R2 D B2 L' F2 B' D L2 D2
29. 20.85 D L' D' F2 D2 F L' R2 F' R2 U B' D2 F2 R F U L R U2 R D' L' B2 U2
30. 18.21 R2 D L U F U2 R' D L2 U' B R' F' D B L2 D R D' U B2 R F2 D' R2
31. 17.10 R L F L F L2 B' F2 D' L' D2 L' R F' D2 U F D R L' U F' R' U' F'
32. 15.15 F' R' B2 U F' B D2 L D' B' R L2 B2 F2 R D U' F R' F' B' D B D F
33. 21.15 F L U2 L B' F R2 L2 F U D R' B' F' D2 R D B U2 B2 R B2 U D B'
34. 15.39 F2 B2 L2 B U D L U' D' B' U L U' D' F B L R U L2 R U' L2 R D
35. 21.53 U B U2 D2 B U L2 B U2 F2 B2 U R' F B R F' B2 D F2 R' B2 R L2 U
36. 20.32 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F B2 D2 F B2 R B D2 L R F L2 R' U' L F' D' F' D B
37. 14.81 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 R F R L' U' L2 U2 D R' B2 L D2 F L2 U2 B F2 R L2 F2
38. 18.53 U R' D F' L' U' F' B' D' L2 D2 B2 R' U' B R D L2 D2 R' L B' D U L2
39. 19.89 U' R2 D R L' B' D' U' B2 D' B L2 B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R' B U F L D' U L
40. 26.28 B U2 B L D B D' B' D' U' R2 L' U' R' D' U L' U2 F2 D2 B F R F D
41. 19.55 U' B L2 F2 R2 D R B L' F L F2 L2 F' B2 R2 L F2 U' R F U D2 R2 U
42. 16.37 B2 L2 D2 U2 B F D' B R L2 U2 F' R L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' D R2 U D2 F' D'
43. 18.66 L2 B F R' B2 U2 L U' B2 R' D B2 D R F' D2 R' U2 D2 R2 B F U' F' R2
44. 16.90 L R F L2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B D' L' F2 L R' D2 R2 U' B2 L F D2 R D F
45. 18.61 D U2 B' R B' L2 B' U2 D B U2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 D B2 D2 B' L' D B2 F R'
46. 20.77 L R' F B U R' U' R B2 U2 B2 U L R' D' L' R D U' B' F' R' F' R' B2
47. 16.28 B' F' L B' F R2 D2 R U' D R L D' B F2 U' L' U L2 R U F2 B2 D2 R'
48. 19.37 B' F' L2 R D2 F2 B L2 U F' R B U2 B' U B' R2 F D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' L2
49. 20.80 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F' R' F B' R B' R' F L' U2 L D' R' L2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' R2
50. 16.25 U R2 L2 U' D B' U2 B L2 U2 R' D U2 R B2 D2 U' L2 U F' U' L2 R' U B2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 24, 2010)

.04 away from Non-Lucky PB

11.18
R2 D2 L2 B' F D' U2 B2 F' L2 U B L D' U B2 L' F' L2 D U B' L' R' F2

cross - y2 R' F L F2
f2l 1 - R U' R' U y' R' U R
f2l 2 - L U' L' U2 L U' L'
f2l 3 - U2 y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
f2l 4 - y R U' R' U' y L' U L
OLL - U R' U' R' F R F' U R 
PLL - U U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2
52 moves?
4.65 tps

I'm not sure if I'm supposed to include that U U' in the PLL, because that's what I did do during the solve.
Rotations don't count as moves right?
A U2 would count as 1 move correct?
Sorry, I don't write these out much.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2010)

sub-45 average of 5...finally...44.64 to be exact


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been waiting for this day for quite awhile now, my first sub20 avg5!

Times are: 21.22, 19.28, 23.91, 19.10, 19.25

Averages out to 19.91s! Woo! Although Cubemania did not round up to .92, eithe way, sub20 avg5!

It's quite unfortunate my PB is 16.40 (although on cubemania it's only 17.09), and that I didn't break it, but I'll accept this avg5


----------



## sutty17 (Jun 25, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> *I hope he doesn't mind me posting this*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 25, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > *I hope he doesn't mind me posting this*
> ...



Such a massive NL display should not be hidden........


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 25, 2010)

PB NL single 9.xx


----------



## Edward (Jun 25, 2010)

PB single   

Double xcross
OLL skip

8.95

Ugg, but appearntly I scrambled wrong or something.* I'll still count it as Lucky PB though.*


EDIT: This makes me uneasy. Should I still count it? Or cast it aside as a fluke time?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> PB single
> 
> Double xcross
> OLL skip
> ...



count it because it's still a solve from a scramble that could possibly come up for someone else


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> PB single
> 
> Double xcross
> OLL skip
> ...



I will never let my PBs be clouded by unease or doubt, but that's just me 
I comfort myself by thinking I'm gonna beat this one day anyway


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Who cares about lucky PB anyway


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

2x2 average of 12: 4.64
with a counting 6.92 also


Spoiler



Average: 4.64
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 3.42
Worst Time: 8.66
Individual Times:
1.	5.06	F' R' F' U R' U' R2 U' R'
2.	3.90	R' U' F2 U2 R F' R' U2 F2
3.	(3.42)	R' U' F R2 F' R2 U R F' U2
4.	4.82	R' F R' U2 R' F2 R U
5.	3.84	R' F R F R U' F
6.	4.04	R2 F R2 F U' R F U'
7.	3.74	R2 F' U' R2 U R' F' U
8.	(8.66)	U2 F2 U' R F' R' F' U
9.	4.11	U' R' U F' R' U2 R F2 U2
10.	4.86	U' F R U2 F' U R2 U R U2
11.	6.92+	F' U' F U' R F R' F2 R2
12.	5.09	U2 F' U R' U F2 U F R' U'


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2010)

accomplishment: First ever complete 5x5x5 solve  I never looked at any internet tutorials, just figured it out completely on my own...had to make up a couple of horrible commutators though when i put myself into really stupid positions...but i solved it nonetheless


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 25, 2010)

10.06, (7.78), 8.88, 10.22, (11.81), 9.80, 11.47, 11.08, 8.06, 10.24, 10.09, 10.06 = *10.00*


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 25, 2010)

Almost there, Ville 

My accomplishment:

qcube 2-4 relay: 55.285 (+ PLL parity)

I suck at PLL parity for now and also, I skipped at least 2 edges on the 4x4x4 when I was pairing edges.

EDIT: Shoot.... 56.776 with double parity. I really need to learn to use the c key to do u2 for PLL parity...

EDIT2: 51.728 with no parity  Slightly easy F2L on the 4x4x4...


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2010)

13:52 2-7relay.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 25, 2010)

D' F R' B' D2 B U' F' U D2 F' L R2 F' L U' R' B' L2 R' U L2 B R2 D'

*7.88*

EDIT; on a purple C4U cube, BigGreen style.


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jun 25, 2010)

lucky 24.40 with 2look OLL/2lookPLL  noobish personal bests ftw!!!


----------



## Edward (Jun 25, 2010)

Average of 5: 17.37
1. (15.74) D2 U2 L D U L D2 L D2 R2 L F2 R B2 R' L2 F D' F R' L' D2 U L2 B
2. (19.01) F L' D' L2 U D' B' D' B' R2 D' F B2 D R' L' U L2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 D L
3. 16.96 L' B R2 L2 U2 L U2 F' D' B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U L2 D' L R D2 U R' D' F'
4. 17.44 R L D F' U F' L' U R' U' L U B' L' B' R U2 R' L F R2 D' F' L2 F'
5. 17.70 F' B' D U B D2 R B2 F U' L' D2 F2 U' R' B L F2 U F2 R' U B F2 L2 


Slowly but surely chugging back to my old averages. But now, with CN.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2010)

yay! the number's in my sig, i got my first sub-40 average of 5..barely


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 26, 2010)

21.58 average of five I cut my time in half from Fall of 2009


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 26, 2010)

Average: 1:04.62
Standard Deviation: 5.01
Best Time: 55.56
Worst Time: 1:22.34
Individual Times:
1.	58.34	B U' B2 Uw L Rw2 R2 B Fw2 Rw D2 F Uw' Rw' Uw' R Fw Uw2 Rw' F' L2 R' Uw Fw2 D2 Rw B D' Fw2 F' D L Rw R2 B' D Fw' Rw' D Uw'
2.	1:10.59	Uw2 F2 L Rw R2 U2 R2 Uw' F Rw F2 Uw B2 Uw' U F2 L2 B Fw' L Rw2 D' U L Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' D B2 F' D Uw2 L2 B' Fw' F2 Rw R D
3.	(1:22.34)	Uw Fw2 F Uw' Fw' F2 R' D R2 Uw2 Rw' D' U Fw2 L' Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw B' Fw F2 U' Fw D Fw' Rw2 Fw' D U B2 R2 F' L2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw Fw2
4.	(55.56)	D U2 B' Uw L' Rw F Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 F2 D2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 U2 F Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' D2 Uw2 U L B' Fw F2 Uw2 U L' R' D Uw2 U Rw R'
5.	1:04.93	B Fw' F D B D2 Uw U Rw2 F' U2 B' Uw' Rw2 B' Fw2 L2 R2 Fw2 D2 L2 U' Rw2 R' D Uw U' B' Fw F U' B Fw F2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw2 U' Rw2


CALL ME MONEY BABY WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! TWO SUB-1'S, SAME AVERAGE WOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> EDIT; on a purple C4U cube, BigGreen style.



<3  Purple C4U


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 26, 2010)

F2 L2 F L B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F' R' U' F U2 B2 L' D' B F' 
20.40 NL OH single.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 26, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 10.06, (7.78), 8.88, 10.22, (11.81), 9.80, 11.47, 11.08, 8.06, 10.24, 10.09, 10.06 = *10.00*



lern to stop timer 0.01 seconds faster on average xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2010)

omgomgomg

16.62 computer 3x3 single non lucky, first sub 25 

EDIT: 16.36 on video 

EDIT2:


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2010)

aronpm told me to post his 6.58 NON LUCKY 2x2 single.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 26, 2010)

13.30 OH full step 
Chameleon OLL and G perm

B' U2 R F L' F2 B2 L' B L2 D B R F U B' U' L' D L' B2 U F L' F 

x2 D F U' F R' D2
y' R U R' U y' R' U' R
U' L' U' L U' L' U L
U R U' R'
U r U R' U' L' U R U' x'
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L

3.53 TPS lol


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 13.30 OH full step
> Chameleon OLL and G perm
> 
> B' U2 R F L' F2 B2 L' B L2 D B R F U B' U' L' D L' B2 U F L' F
> ...



MAKE OH VID


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2010)

hiiiiiiiiiii guys I haven't been online in a few weeks but that's OK since all I have is qCube accomplishments... but there are a LOT of them so this is gonna be a long post 

...but hey, each one of these is pretty cool, I think. I broke a lot of barriers.

== 3x3x3 ==
*6.938* single PLL skip
(7.924) (10.332) 8.575 10.09 8.014 => *8.893*
10.33 11.62 (8.335) 10.632 8.439 9.173 (13.106) 10.027 9.129 10.184 11.807 8.423 => *9.976*

== 4x4x4 ==
*27.93* single (no parity)
31.581 (29.892) (35.158) 31.427 31.708 => *31.572*
36.646 33.667 36.928 32.991 33.281 31.581 (29.892) 35.158 31.427 31.708 (54.609) 36.489 => *33.988*

=== 5x5x5 ===
*51.873* single UWR
57.453 54.13 (1:18.331) (51.873) 55.747 => *55.777*
59.016 55.721 54.623 55.737 56.482 1:01.44 57.453 54.13 (1:18.331) (51.873) 55.747 57.466 => *56.782*

== 6x6x6 ==
*1:35.852* single UWR
(1:57.095) (1:41.812) 1:47.115 1:46.555 1:51.687 => *1:48.452*
1:47.115 1:46.555 1:51.687 1:54.443 2:02.578 1:58.781 (1:39.06) (2:08.124) 1:51.673 1:46.83 1:57.422 1:39.499 => *1:51.658*

== 7x7x7 ==
*2:26.663* single UWR
2:37.53 (2:40.848) 2:37.269 (2:26.663) 2:38.015 => *2:37.605*
2:51.538 2:33.704 2:49.19 2:37.439 (3:05.248) 2:54.406 3:01.384 2:37.53 2:40.848 2:37.269 (2:26.663) 2:38.015 => *2:44.132*

== 8x8x8 ==
*4:42.652* single (michal has a 4:19)

== 9x9x9 ==
*6:42.956* single (michal has a 6:10)

== 10x10x10 ==
*11:23.724* single (michal has a 9:23)

== 2-4 relay ==
*47.265* single
53.791 (48.754) (58.022) 51.598 54.296 => *53.228*
54.672 54.142 55.013 53.791 (48.754) 58.022 51.598 54.296 (59.105) 58.236 54.315 54.547 => *54.863*

== 2-5 relay ==
*1:50.692* single (this is REALLY GOOD for me btw)

== 2-7 relay ==
*6:57.459* single

== 42 * 2x2x2 marathon ==
*4:05.279* single, about 5.86 sec/cube

== 42 * 3x3 marathon ==
*9:22.686* single, about 13.40 sec/cube


----------



## plechoss (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations Michael! Nice times 


qqwref said:


> == 42 * 2x2x2 marathon ==
> *4:05.279* single, about 5.86 sec/cube


 I might try it soon


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 26, 2010)

6.96 full step O_O

F2 D U L' R2 U F L' D2 L' U' L' R2 D' L' U' D F' R' U2 R2 U2 F' D F'

x2 F2 R' D' B' R'
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 L' U L2 U' L'
y' U2 R U R' y' U' R' U R
L U2 L U' L2 U L' U2 L2 U L U2 L' U' L

41/6.96 = 5.90 tps


----------



## riffz (Jun 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> aronpm told me to post his 6.58 NON LUCKY 2x2 single.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

First ever timed 5x5 solve: 5:33.40, got it yesterday. 

EDIT: Second 4:42.00

EDIT:


Spoiler



Best Average of 5: 4:37.23
Best Time: 4:18.42
Worst Time: 5:11.91
Standard Deviation: 8.7 (3.1%)

1. 4:42.00
2. (5:11.91)
3. 4:44.64
4. 4:25.06 
5. (4:18.42)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 26, 2010)

best avg5: 40.46 | best:31.27 | worst:1:38.07 | std:12.4%

[1]

The 1:38.07 solve had a hard cubeshape and parity... And I messed up a lot... and ... yeah...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 26, 2010)

11.81 official single.  Nonlucky


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2010)

Spoiler



Statistics for 4x4x4 Cube:

Best Average of 5: 1:29.12
Best Time: 1:09.98
Worst Time: 1:46.73
Standard Deviation: 4.4 (4.9%)

1. 1:31.25
2. 1:23.04 
3. (1:46.73)
4. (1:09.98) 
5. 1:33.06





Spoiler



Statistics for 4x4x4 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 1:33.38
Best Time: 1:09.98
Worst Time: 1:49.12
Standard Deviation: 6.6 (7.1%)

1. 1:30.75
2. 1:42.52
3. 1:26.80
4. 1:36.05
5. (1:49.12)
6. 1:31.25
7. 1:23.04
8. 1:46.73 
9. (1:09.98)
10. 1:33.06
11. 1:32.93
12. 1:30.70


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jun 27, 2010)

Set new PB of 26.63 sec.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 27, 2010)

Had three non-lucky 12.xx's in an avg12.
The average sucked for having three 12's in it though.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 27, 2010)

New 3x3 pb single 17.65


Avg of 5: 21.83
21.98, 22.58, 20.94, 27.54, 17.65


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 27, 2010)

wow, new pb. by .01 seconds!

Average: 1:04.61
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 51.65
Worst Time: 1:13.89
Individual Times:
1.	1:02.05	Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw L2 F' D2 Uw2 B2 F U' B' L Rw2 R2 B2 F2 L' R2 Uw R B Fw L Rw2 R2 Fw' F' D' L' Rw D2 Uw2 U B L Rw' R' B'
2.	1:04.88	D R' Uw2 U2 B U2 R' U' B2 L' U2 L' D2 Uw2 B2 Rw Fw' U R2 B' F2 Rw2 R2 F2 R F R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U' B' U B L2 B' Fw F L
3.	1:06.90	B R F' L' Rw2 R' B2 Fw F2 D2 F2 U B Fw Rw' R2 Uw Rw B2 U2 F U Fw Rw' R' Fw F L2 R' B Fw' F' D' Uw' U' Fw L2 F' R' F'
4.	(51.65)	R2 Uw2 R2 B F2 D B' Uw2 F2 Uw' F2 Rw' R' D B D2 Rw Uw' Fw2 D U' F Uw Rw D U L' Rw' R B' D Fw' F2 Uw2 U' F' Rw' B' F' Rw
5.	(1:13.89)	B' Rw R' Fw2 U' F' L Rw' R2 D2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' R' D' B Fw' F' D' Uw2 U L2 Uw' Fw R' D Uw L2 Rw' R2 B Uw' L' B2 L2 U Fw2


----------



## tanya33 (Jun 27, 2010)

yay I can BLD solve as of today. 

I also just got back into cubing last weekend after about a 6 month break so yay to that.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 27, 2010)

U2 F2 R' U' D' F U2 B2 D U' L D' B2 F R2 U D B' R U2 B R2 D F B' 

y2 R' y' R' U' R' F
U R' U R U y' z U' R U
z' R' U R
U R U R'
z U R U' R' U R U' z'
R' U' y z U' R U y' R

11.76  One handed of course


----------



## Shortey (Jun 27, 2010)

I assembled a Maru 4x4...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2010)

6.00 pyraminx single, ll skip new pb

I did once say that my pb was 2.34, but I never used to scramble the tips so I deleted all my times (lol)

EDIT:


Spoiler



Average: 9.89
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 6.00
Worst Time: 13.98
Individual Times:
1.	10.72	U R' B' U L B' U' R' U r 
2.	(6.00) R B U' B R' B U L l' r ll skip
3.	8.93	L' U B' L B U R l' u' 
4.	8.44	L U B' R' B L B U' r' b' u' 
5.	(13.98) U R B' U' R B U R L l r b' 
6.	12.73 U' R U' B' U B' L r b' 
7.	12.74 L' B R B' L' R U l r u 
8.	10.00 U B' R U R' L' B R r u' 
9.	8.01	L R' L R' B' L R' B' r b u ll skip
10.	8.74	R' U B R' U R' U' R l' r u' 
11.	9.18	L' U R' L B' U' B' R l r b' u' 
12.	9.40	U' B' U' L U R' L' l' r' u

last 12 solves in avg100


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 27, 2010)

Did an avg100, about 70 solves in my times got a lot worse.
In my failed avg100 were a pb avg5 and 12 though. 

current avg100: 19.40 (σ = 3.07)

Average of 5: 15.83 (σ = 1.18)


Spoiler



1. 14.71 R' F R B2 U F2 L D F D R2 D2 B' F L2 D' L2 D2 F L' F R U2 R U2
2. (20.07) U F' D2 F L F2 B D2 B' U L' B U2 L2 D' R F' L' U L D2 R L D2 B
3. 17.46 U2 L D F2 D' B F2 R2 U2 F2 L U' B2 R' L' U R' F L2 D U2 F2 R B2 D
4. 15.33 L2 R' U' D2 R' B U R F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D U' F' L' R F U' R' L' D2 U R
5. (13.74[PLL skip]) R2 F L2 D L' R F2 R B2 F' D' R2 D2 F U2 D' F2 U2 D2 R F' R U L2 F'



Average of 12: 16.95 (σ = 1.97)


Spoiler



1. 15.27 F' D2 L R' U2 R2 L' D R D2 B2 L R F L2 D R B2 L2 R' F D2 U' L R2
2. 14.01 B' F2 D R D2 R2 B D2 R D' R2 L U F' U D' L2 D' U F D2 L2 U2 F' B2
3. 17.69 L' B' D R' B' U2 B' F' R' U2 D2 L' U2 L B2 L F2 D' L' D2 R2 F U2 R' L2
4. 16.91 U2 R U R2 D2 F2 U2 L U B' U2 D' B U2 D R U D' L2 B' D2 L D U2 B'
5. 19.55 L2 U' L2 U F B R L' F2 R' B F2 R2 D2 R D B' U' B2 L F D U2 B2 L'
6. 18.48 R2 D' R2 L D' U2 R2 B' U2 D2 B2 D' L' U F' R2 F' B' D B R' B2 U' R' L'
7. (21.96) L2 B' F2 U D B' U R F2 D' L D F' B2 D U' L' D' U2 R' F2 R2 U' B F
8. 14.71 R' F R B2 U F2 L D F D R2 D2 B' F L2 D' L2 D2 F L' F R U2 R U2
9. 20.07 U F' D2 F L F2 B D2 B' U L' B U2 L2 D' R F' L' U L D2 R L D2 B
10. 17.46 U2 L D F2 D' B F2 R2 U2 F2 L U' B2 R' L' U R' F L2 D U2 F2 R B2 D
11. 15.33 L2 R' U' D2 R' B U R F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D U' F' L' R F U' R' L' D2 U R
12. (13.74[PLL skip]) R2 F L2 D L' R F2 R B2 F' D' R2 D2 F U2 D' F2 U2 D2 R F' R U L2 F'


----------



## Feryll (Jun 27, 2010)

These are my times lately, from when I started using gqtimer. The green line is what the average of 12's were, the crappy looking red line is what I drew which represents the average of 3 of the current, previous, and next average of 12, to make it look less chaotic. The crappy black line is just a linear line showing my overall improvement in the past 2 weeks of averaging 12's. It goes from 19.53 seconds "smooth" averaging to 18.73, averaging 0.0727 seconds faster every day (June 16th to June 27th).


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 27, 2010)

1 28.63 L' B' R' U2 F' D B F U' D' F' R2 B2 D B R B2 R U' B D' F2 U' L B2 
2 33.32 U' B' D L2 B F D B U F2 D U B U F B2 R2 L' D' B R2 U2 D B' R' 
3 28.48 D B' R U' R' U F R2 F2 D2 U B' L' R2 F' U2 F' R F R' L F2 D' B F2 
4 31.02 L' F' U2 B D' L2 U' B2 F L2 F' U2 D F' R' F' R U R2 L U L' U2 L' D' 
5 28.77 R D L2 U' R' D B2 D L' R2 U F' U2 D2 L' U' B U' L2 R D F U2 L F2 
New pb OH average 29.47


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2010)

37.86 4x4..
That was AWESOME. No parity, and a centre was done after the scramble. and the next two were r2 off, (but I actually did a few extra moves to preserve some stuff)

L' R U' R U' R' F' U' Fw' U' L' Rw2 R' F' L2 R Fw2 D2 Uw2 L U2 L2 R2 D Uw2 U F D' U B2 D2 Uw2 U F' R' U' R' U Fw' F'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 27, 2010)

So, I can cube again now, so I decided to do a big average where I would stop once the session was sub-13, but also after a multiple of 50 solves. It took 250 in the end...

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Average: 12.98
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 8.66
Worst Time: 16.73
Individual Times:


Spoiler



13.90, 13.08, 12.80, 13.82, 12.95, 15.53, 12.64, 11.28, 14.98, 13.65, 15.01, 13.32, 13.53, 14.17, 11.64, 11.67, (16.73), 16.04, 12.59, 13.81, 12.08, 11.97, 15.75, 13.33, 13.19, 9.92, 14.90, 10.94, 13.34, 16.49, 12.95, 12.93, 11.90, 12.27, 14.17, 12.04, 13.05, 12.93, 13.21, 11.48, 12.89, 14.06, 12.98, 12.12, 12.94, 13.99, 13.43, 14.83, 12.81, 12.40, 10.18, 14.69, 14.64, 14.68, 12.16, 12.80, 13.82, (8.66), 14.70, 12.17, 13.10, 14.38, 13.07, 11.08, 15.95, 10.31, 12.91, 10.52, 12.77, 12.74, 12.05, 14.02, 11.79, 13.54, 12.80, 12.26, 12.16, 12.66, 15.47, 12.44, 13.91, 10.54, 12.75, 12.20, 13.34, 13.10, 13.71, 12.92, 11.40, 14.24, 14.69, 11.63, 13.73, 12.74, 13.99, 12.20, 13.54, 12.47, 13.53, 12.08, 12.15, 13.71, 12.82, 13.32, 11.11, 9.32, 13.13, 12.30, 12.14, 11.42, 15.68, 12.13, 12.93, 11.89, 15.17, 13.48, 12.49, 13.34, 15.34, 13.16, 14.32, 13.21, 14.55, 12.35, 13.47, 13.10, 11.90, 12.57, 13.24, 13.74, 12.18, 14.24, 11.23, 14.56, 12.95, 11.36, 13.37, 12.24, 13.10, 13.79, 11.90, 13.87, 14.50, 11.32, 11.46, 12.68, 14.95, 15.25, 15.62, 14.21, 12.98, 13.68, 13.99, 11.86, 15.14, 12.96, 12.11, 14.22, 12.81, 13.86, 13.53, 12.98, 11.25, 12.03, 13.74, 14.18, 10.39, 13.38, 11.33, 10.77, 13.17, 13.42, 14.41, 12.76, 11.31, 11.90, 12.93, 14.27, 12.04, 15.36, 12.94, 14.65, 12.01, 14.83, 13.05, 11.66, 11.34, 16.08, 11.63, 12.86, 12.93, 13.66, 12.45, 15.80, 14.54, 14.92, 10.61, 12.47, 12.72, 14.02, 12.76, 14.36, 13.02, 13.61, 14.14, 12.35, 12.80, 11.29, 8.80, 13.24, 10.85, 13.34, 12.18, 11.54, 12.06, 12.65, 12.42, 13.47, 11.31, 11.35, 13.31, 13.46, 12.96, 11.06, 13.16, 14.71, 11.95, 14.06, 12.24, 13.04, 13.28, 11.15, 12.36, 12.25, 12.80, 13.20, 14.06, 13.51, 10.92, 13.06, 10.40, 10.38, 13.07, 11.76, 13.81, 12.26, 12.11, 14.31, 12.96, 10.97


The average was about 13.6 I think after the first 50 or so solves, but closer to 12.7 nearer the end. But I definitely need a new cube...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2010)

joey said:


> 37.86 4x4..
> That was AWESOME. No parity, and a centre was done after the scramble. and the next two were r2 off, (but I actually did a few extra moves to preserve some stuff)
> 
> L' R U' R U' R' F' U' Fw' U' L' Rw2 R' F' L2 R Fw2 D2 Uw2 L U2 L2 R2 D Uw2 U F D' U B2 D2 Uw2 U F' R' U' R' U Fw' F'


Finally


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 27, 2010)

_Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:_

Best Average of 50: 14.42


Spoiler



Best Time: 11.59
Worst Time: 19.67
Standard Deviation: 1.3 (9.1%)

1. 14.08 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R' B' L2 D L' R D' B F2 U2 F2 
2. 14.98 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D F' L D' R2 D2 U' F' U2 R B2 R2 
3. 12.88 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B F2 U L' F2 L' R B2 R' D2 
4. 15.98 D F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B F U2 B' R2 U' B R U L' B' 
5. 14.65 U' F2 D2 R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L U' R D' U2 R2 F' R2 U B2 
6. 13.11 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D U' F2 D U2 B R D2 F U L' R' B D' R' U2 
7. 15.85 B2 U2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' R B U2 R2 U2 L F' L' R2 
8. 15.97 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F R' U2 L B2 U' B' F2 R2 F R2 
9. 14.46 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 D' L2 D U' L' R' U' L B' R2 D' U' F L' D' 
10. 13.48 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B L2 F D F' U B2 U2 L2 U2 
11. 17.25 B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 F U L' R2 D R F L D' R2 
12. 12.73 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' F' R U2 B' D F' U2 
13. 13.65 R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U' B F' U2 R' D' B2 D L B' U' 
14. 11.95 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L D2 B' L2 F R2 F2 L D' R2 D2 U' 
15. 17.41 R2 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' U B2 D R' F L2 U R' 
16. 15.39 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B L' U L' R U' F L' B' U2 R2 U' 
17. 13.28 U2 B2 L2 D U L2 F2 D L2 U2 L D B' F' R B2 L B L U2 B 
18. 15.22 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B' L' F R U R' B2 L' B' F' U2 
19. 16.36 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B U' R2 D' R' B' R U' L D 
20. 14.25 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 B' L U2 B F' D2 F R F' L2 
21. 14.87 L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D F2 L' F2 L B' R D' U2 L2 D2 R U2 
22. 14.43 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 D' U2 B' R2 F' L B F L2 U' L' U' R' U' 
23. 14.33 R2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U B2 L' F' D2 L' U R U' B R' D B' 
24. (19.67) B2 U F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' U' F' D2 R F' U' L D2 R2 F' R' U 
25. 13.61 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 R' D2 F' D F' L B D 
26. 17.19 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D L D2 B L' D2 L F' U L F2 R' 
27. 13.79 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U B2 L R F R' U' F' L' U' L' D F' 
28. 14.51 D U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L D2 B2 R' F U B R2 U L D2 U' 
29. 13.48 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D B' R U L F U L D' F D2 F' U' 
30. (11.59) B2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' U B2 L F' R2 D2 F D2 B2 D L B2 R2 
31. 14.60 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R' U2 L B' D2 F' U B' D' B' L' U2 
32. 14.70 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U R D' R' U2 F U L R2 D L' U' 
33. 14.99 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D U2 R2 B R B' L R2 U' F2 D F L B' 
34. 11.74 U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 L F2 U' B2 F' U2 R2 F L 
35. 14.32 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 F' R F2 U R' B2 F' R F2 U' 
36. 14.22 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' R' B L' F2 D U L F' L R2 U2 
37. 14.34 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U L' D' F R U' L' F D U' L' 
38. 15.70 B2 U' B2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 U B' R' F L F' R U2 L F D L 
39. 14.73 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F' U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L' U' R D' B2 
40. 13.69 F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R D2 U2 L2 B' L D B2 L' 
41. 13.95 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 U' L' U2 R D B' L B U L2 D' 
42. 13.23 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R D2 L B' F D F L F' R U 
43. 15.54 F2 U' B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B D' U' R D' B D2 U L' F U2 
44. 14.46 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' R2 B D R' B' R F2 U2 B' D B' R 
45. 16.35 R2 D' U B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B' R D B' R' D2 U' L2 B' F D' 
46. 14.08 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 F' D2 U2 L' F2 L2 F L U' F2 R 
47. 12.50 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 F2 R B L U2 B2 F' L2 D R2 U R 
48. 11.99 B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 D L' U2 B' L2 F 
49. 13.74 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 D2 F L2 U B F R D' L2 D2 B2 L' 
50. 14.18 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 R' D' B F' D' L' D2 B R2 U B'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2010)

I just restrung? my magic for the very first time.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 28, 2010)

New Megaminx PB - 2.31.59

Another accomplishment is I'm now quicker on my modified mf8 colour scheme than on meffert's. Its only taken 1 month lol.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 28, 2010)

number of times: 150/150
best time: 8.16
worst time: 15.61

current avg5: 11.46 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 10.11 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 12.02 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 10.75 (σ = 0.41)

current avg100: 11.68 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 11.47 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 11.61 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 11.61




Spoiler



Session average: 11.61
1. 10.89 D B D2 F B R2 L' U B' D L2 R2 B2 U2 F R' F' B2 R2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 R'
2. 11.42 L' U2 B U L2 D' U' B' D2 L R F2 B2 U B2 U2 R' U F' L2 U B L' F2 L2
3. 10.86 U2 F' B' L' B D L2 D R2 F' L2 B D2 R' L2 D' L' R D' L2 B D L' U L'
4. 10.67 D B2 L2 F' L' R D R U2 D2 B D U B' F' R D' U2 R2 L' F' D F' B L
5. 12.67 D2 F2 D B' U R' B' D B F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F B' U2 L' R2 D L' R2 U L2 U2
6. 10.86 U' D' B2 U2 L B' F2 D2 F' U2 D' R D2 L2 B' L' D' L' R' U2 L U' L2 U2 L'
7. 12.31 D U R2 D2 U2 L' R' B D2 R2 B F' D' B2 L R2 F' D2 R U2 L2 U2 R B D2
8. 12.99 R2 L2 B F' R U2 R2 L' F B R L' D L' F2 D F R B2 U2 D2 F U' D F2
9. 11.67 D2 R D' B2 U' R F' L2 F' L2 D2 U B F' R U' B L' U' B U L D' R' U2
10. 10.27 L' B2 U R' U2 F' B2 U' F2 B D L U2 D' B' D' R' U R' B L' B R' D2 R
11. 11.75 L D2 L B2 L R2 B' D2 B2 F' R' B2 U' F U2 F2 R U L2 B2 L2 F L R B
12. 13.61 U R2 L2 D' B2 D2 F U2 B2 U' D L' U2 R2 B' L2 D B' R' F L F L2 R2 B2
13. 11.70 U' F D U F' L D2 B2 U' R B' U R L B' F' D B D B2 L' D' U2 R' B'
14. 10.52 B U2 D B' R U' D2 R2 B F R B' U B' D' U2 B2 L2 D' U B' L R' U B'
15. 12.44 U' R L2 D F2 R B' D2 F2 U2 D F R2 D R' L B L2 R' D' R U' L2 R D'
16. 12.44 F U D2 R2 B' L U2 B' L2 R U L' D F2 R U' B' L R D' R2 F2 L F2 L'
17. 9.36 L F2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F R D2 B' D R' B2 F2 U F2 L' U L' F' L' B2 F2 L
18. 9.67 B2 F' U2 F L' U' B' D B' R U' R' U B' F' D R F2 L2 R F2 U R2 L' B
19. 11.22 L U B' R' U' B2 F2 D2 L F L F2 B' R B' U2 R' B D R B' R' B2 D2 R2
20. 14.39 R2 B2 R F R U F2 R2 B2 L' R2 D2 L B2 U' L' B2 R U2 B' U F2 R D B2
21. 9.45 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' R B' L' U' B' R L B' R' B F' D L' D' L' D2 F D F' R2
22. 10.36 D' F U B R D' L' D2 F L B D L F' U2 F' D' R D' F' R' F2 U D2 F2
23. 12.30 R' B' F R D2 F' U' B D2 U L B U' B D U' B2 D2 U' L' U L' U' L2 U2
24. 12.11 U2 D2 R U' B L B U' L2 F L' R2 F2 U L F B U R2 B L R2 F' R L2
25. 10.22 U B F' U' R2 U' R F' U' B' U' F2 R' D2 F R2 L2 F D2 R U R2 B' D2 F2
26. 13.73 U2 D L' F R2 B' L F2 U2 B D2 L2 D' B L2 R2 B D F2 B2 R2 U B' U R
27. 10.22 L B' F2 R2 L B F D2 F U B' U2 L' U2 F' R' B L F D R L U F' L
28. 9.81 D U2 B R2 D2 R D2 B D2 F' U2 F2 R' B2 D' F' D' L2 D2 L2 B' D R' F' U'
29. 11.45 B' L D2 U R' B2 R2 F2 B' L' F2 B' R' F' D B' L' R2 B L' R' U D L U2
30. 13.05 L F2 D B2 U L' D B D2 L B2 U' R F D R' B2 R2 U D' R F2 D' F U
31. 14.55 B R' U2 D L U' D' F L2 R U' L' B R L U2 B' L2 D L' U' F2 L2 D' F'
32. 9.78 D F' B' L2 R' F R2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L U' R
33. 9.97 R' B U2 R' U' L U F D2 F2 L2 U2 F U' D L2 D2 B F2 R2 F2 B R D2 R2
34. 11.14 L2 B2 D L U' L' B R2 B2 F U2 L2 R' B2 U' L B U' F2 U' B2 R' U' B' L
35. 13.39 R2 B2 R B L F R' F' B2 U' D F2 U2 F2 R2 L' F L' B' U L' U B2 L' R
36. 11.75 D2 B U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' D F2 D' F' D2 F' L' R' U' F L2 B' L2 B' F2 D2 R2
37. 10.00 D U' B R L' B' U2 R' F2 R2 U B R2 L2 F2 L R' F L R2 D2 U' F2 D' B
38. 13.27 R L' D' L2 F U R2 F' R L2 D L F' B2 L' B R B2 D2 U F' R2 F' U' R'
39. 12.89 F2 R U' L' D' B' F L2 F2 B' U2 D B' U' B2 D U' F2 U D' F B U D' L
40. 10.08 D' U' F' B2 L2 B2 D F2 B' U' D F R B F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 R' U
41. 11.03 L' U B2 L2 F D R' B U B' R L' U D2 R2 D2 R' L D R2 B' L' B' L2 F'
42. 9.41 R2 B' D R' U F2 U2 R' F2 L2 R F' B' L2 U L2 U B2 L' B' L2 B' D' U' R2
43. 13.27 B2 D2 U' L2 D' U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' U B D' R' L B' F' R2 F' B' L' F' B
44. 14.50 U' D' F D' R2 L2 D' L R' F B' L F' D L D2 U' F U2 F D2 R U' L B2
45. 9.72 R2 B' L R2 D' U2 B' R2 L2 F2 R' U' F2 L D L2 R B2 L R F B R F' L'
46. 11.80 F R B L2 D2 L' D2 L2 R' D2 F R' B D U2 L' R' U L2 B' R D' L2 F U'
47. 8.73 B2 U' R' U B' L2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' U' R' U L2 D B D L' R2 D' R'
48. 9.02 F' L2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D B2 U' L2 B' F2 D R B2 U2 F' B' U' F
49. 11.97 B U2 B U2 R' D2 R' U R2 B' D2 R2 L' U' B' D2 B F2 U2 B' R' B L R B
50. 12.84 D2 R2 F' R B2 R' D F' D2 F' L' F2 R' B' L2 R' U D' R B' R2 F' L2 B R
51. 12.05 U' R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L' F U' F' D U' R D2 F2 D2 R F R2 L D2 U2 R2 L' B2
52. 11.50 D' L2 R2 F B U' B2 U D2 R2 L2 F L R2 B' D L' D2 F D' R D2 F' L' B'
53. 11.69 D2 B2 L2 F U B2 U' R' D F R B2 R U R' D' L' B' F' U2 F U2 D L2 R2
54. 10.92 R2 B2 F' R F U D' L2 D2 B2 F D2 U L' U' B F2 U B2 R' U2 F' U' D' F2
55. 10.45 B' L B2 U' R F2 B U' B' U F' R D2 R2 B U D' L' B2 F R2 D' F2 L' U'
56. 10.45 B2 U' L2 F R2 D2 L B' F D L' R U' D' B R' B2 F' L2 U' D2 F' U' B' F'
57. 11.89 F' D2 L2 D2 U R F' L' D U F D' U' F' D' F' U' F U D2 B2 L2 R B2 U2
58. 10.84 F2 D2 F2 U B2 L' U' D R' F U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B2 R B2 R F' B' D2 U' R2 F
59. 13.39 U2 F' U B L' R' U B2 R2 L B2 L U2 F' R L2 U2 D2 L' D' F' D B D R
60. 11.25 U L' U2 B' R' U B2 U' R U' L2 F B' D2 U R2 L U2 B' D' U' F' U' D' B2
61. 11.73 L B2 F2 D2 L F2 R B' D2 L2 F' B D' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' U' B' D2 F2 D2 U2
62. 12.50 U2 F' U2 F U2 B2 D2 U B U' F' L' U2 L U D' L' D U L2 R2 F2 R B' R2
63. 11.53 F2 L2 F B U' D' L D2 L' F' R' L B2 L2 U' R' F' U' R' L D' L' F' L2 R'
64. 10.38 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' B' F L U' F2 L2 B' D U B2 L' F D B2 D F2 L2 R2
65. 11.17 L R2 B2 U' L R2 F2 D' U2 B' U' R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 L F' B' U2 F2 U R L2
66. 10.73 B R' B2 U R2 D' U2 B' R U2 F D2 R' D U' R2 F L R' D F' D' L2 R' D
67. 12.28 L B U2 F' U D' B2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F' B' D' F R' U2 R U' R2 D2 B' L2 F'
68. 11.50 L' B L2 R' D' R L' B' L2 R D2 R2 F2 R' F2 B' U2 D B' R' D F' B U2 F2
69. 10.72 L' U L' F' U R' L2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 D B F U R B' R2 U' R L2 U R B
70. 12.05 U' L F2 U2 D' B D' L D R L D F2 R2 F B2 R2 U F2 L2 B' R' D' L2 U'
71. 10.16 U2 D2 F R U' D B2 D2 L R' D F2 U' L F R' D' R2 D' F U' F2 R2 L' U
72. 14.17+ B2 D' R' F2 D2 U B F2 D2 F2 U R D R' F2 L B L' U' D R L' U2 R2 F2
73. 14.42 L2 D U F R' F B' U' L F' R D' F2 B L R D2 B R' F2 L2 R' U F B'
74. 8.56 R' B' D2 L' U' L B R' L F' B' L2 R U2 L' U2 R' L2 U L' B U B D' F
75. 10.58 F' B' R' F L2 F2 D F2 L F D R2 L' U' L2 U F' U' D L' D2 B L F' L
76. 11.69 B2 F' R B2 D' R' F2 B' U2 D2 R U F R2 U B L F2 R2 F' D' U F' D' B2
77. 11.17 F D U R2 F' R' L' B2 L B D2 U2 F' U2 B' R F' L' D2 R2 D2 U' B' R F2
78. 11.70 L2 U' F2 D L' B L R F B D' B' U L B F' D B' R' L' D L2 R2 F' B'
79. (15.61) F' U' B D F2 B2 D B' U2 L2 U2 B2 D U R B F D' F' B' D2 U2 L F' U2
80. 12.33 L U R B F' R' D R2 L B2 L' D F2 D' F' D L2 U' D L2 R B2 U F R2
81. 11.56 U F U2 B' F D' U L' R2 B2 L' F' L D2 L B' R' F' R F' D' U2 B R U'
82. 15.06 F U' B' L F B R' F' L B2 R' D B' U L2 B' R2 B' R B F U2 B2 L U
83. 12.63 U2 B2 F U B U F U L' F' R D' F' U' R2 F2 B' R F2 U2 L U R2 U F2
84. 11.11 F' B' U' R F R L2 F' L F' B' D' F D F D' F' L2 F' R' F' D2 R2 D2 B2
85. 12.17 U' L' B F' U' L B2 F2 U B' F2 R U2 L U F U2 L' B U2 R' D' F2 L2 B
86. 11.33 R L U2 F' L' D2 B L' F2 R D2 B F D2 R2 D' L2 F U2 D' F2 U' F2 B R'
87. 11.92 D' R2 L' D R D L B' R F2 B' U2 B' U F R' L U2 R' D2 U B U' B2 R
88. 12.00  U2 D' F' L' U' L U2 B2 U L' D2 U B' R' U' L U' D2 L' R2 D U' F R' B
89. 8.55 B L R D L2 U' B' R L U2 F' L' R2 B2 D2 U F D' B D2 F D' F' B' D'
90. 11.42 U2 R2 F L' D2 L2 B2 L2 U L U2 D' B F2 R' F U2 D2 B D' F' R F2 U F'
91. 11.38 D' U F' L' R2 D L2 B' L R' F B2 D2 F' B' U2 L2 D2 R' B' F2 R' U' R2 L
92. 11.41 B' U F2 B U F D2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D' F R' F R2 L U' F R2 B' R' D2 B2 D'
93. 12.36 B U' F D2 F' U2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L R F' R2 D U L D F' B
94. 12.27 F' B' D' L' D B' F' L2 U L2 B R' F L' F L' D2 F2 R L F' R2 D B' F'
95. 11.22 B' L R U2 R F2 R U' R2 F' L R' F' L2 F D U' B' U2 L F' R' F2 R2 F
96. 13.39 L B L U2 L2 F2 U L D2 R' L' D F' U2 F' R' U' D B' F D' U B' L2 R'
97. 11.25 R D U F' L2 R' B2 U' D2 F U' B D' L D F D U2 L2 F R' B2 F D2 L2
98. 10.61 D2 B R2 D' B' U D2 B2 R2 L' B2 F U R2 U' D R2 B L' D2 U2 B2 F2 D R
99. 10.14 D' U2 B' L2 U' R' D2 L2 U' F2 L' R' F' U R' L2 B' U2 B L B F L F2 D
100. 12.14+ D U' F' D' U2 F' B2 L2 D F D' L2 B2 U L D R2 B2 R' F R' D' R2 F2 D'
101. 13.28 D2 B2 L' D2 L2 B U' B2 D R D' L' B2 L2 R' D B R' L2 B' R' F2 D' B R'
102. (8.16) U2 F' L2 R2 U2 D2 B F L2 F' B R L' D' B' F U' R2 B F R2 D' U B2 U
103. 12.45 L R2 U2 B' R2 F2 B2 R2 D' R D' R' U2 L' F D2 B' U L2 R2 F2 B2 L R' U
104. 11.31 U' L2 B' L R2 D F' R' U L D B L U B' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 D2 F2 U' B' L2
105. 10.34 R' L2 F' D2 R L D R D2 F' U' D2 L R2 D' U' L D' R2 U' R F' U2 L2 D'
106. 13.81+ F2 D' L2 R' F' U' L' F D2 R D U2 L2 B' L' F U2 F2 L D2 R' L' B' U2 F'
107. 10.98 R2 D R B2 F L2 F U' D B' D L R U2 L D F D' L2 U2 F L U R2 D2
108. 9.73 U' B U' D2 B L' D' U' F' D U2 R' U R2 L2 D' F U F D B2 D' R' B' R
109. 12.64 R U R2 B L F B2 L' F R2 F' B' U R2 U' R' U' L2 B2 U F L2 D' B2 U
110. 11.24 L' F2 R B L2 D2 U R' D R2 U2 R' L2 D' U L' D' U F U B' L2 U R2 F'
111. 13.05 U' L R F' R' D' F U' D2 B' L2 R2 U' D L2 F2 L B2 L' U2 F2 L' B' R F2
112. 13.19 U B' R2 L B2 R U' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 D U2 R2 B D' R2 D2 B' D L' R' B F2
113. 11.36 U' B2 R' U' L2 R' F' R' D F2 D R' B2 D2 B' L U' R' B2 L2 R D' F' L' R2
114. 13.25 U L F U2 L B2 U F' R2 U F' B2 U' L' B2 D' F' R F2 B2 U D2 R D' R'
115. 9.44 D U R2 B U2 L' U2 B L2 F2 D' F' R L B' L' B L D2 F' R' U2 R2 D2 U2
116. 12.53 D2 U2 R2 D' B' R2 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D' B L' U' F B' R2 D' B U B' U
117. 11.97 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 R F' U2 B U' L2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L U R B R' U2 R F D
118. 9.81 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L' R2 F' R' L U R B' R' L2 D2 R' B2 D' U2 L2 F' B D R2
119. 13.22 F L2 U' B' F' U2 R U L2 U F2 D R2 F2 B D' L D F R L F' L2 R D2
120. 11.98 F2 U' D F' B R' L F' L' F2 R' F L F2 U L' F' L2 U' R2 B U2 F' U2 D
121. 10.38 L B2 F2 R2 D2 U L' R2 D' U' B2 D' U' B' U D' F' D' B' L R U' L2 U' D
122. 10.95 F B' L' F R F L' R B' F' D' F' U L' R' B L2 F R' D2 F D R F2 B
123. 11.30 F' B2 R F D' F' R2 U' D R2 L F R2 D' L' U F R' B R' U R2 B U2 B'
124. 10.49 D' U2 F2 B U' F U' R2 U2 D L2 R' B D F R B2 D R2 U F' R D L B2
125. 10.52 R' U2 D' L D' B' D' R' F' R2 U R' L' F L R' D B2 D U2 F2 R' D' U B
126. 10.39 D' R2 D' U2 B' D2 L B2 F' R2 U2 R' U' F' R D' F L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F D L2
127. 10.48 F2 L' F U2 D R F' D' F L' R' D2 R' B' U D B L B F2 L' D B' L2 U'
128. 11.66 B R2 F' D2 L2 R' B' L' U R' L' U' F B2 R' D' U' B2 F U2 L F' R D2 L2
129. 10.47 F' L' D' U B' F2 L' F L2 R2 F2 U' R' L F2 L2 U R' F2 L' R' D2 R' F L
130. 8.84 U2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 U' L2 U F L U D R F' D2 L2 B2 U2 D B' L2 U' B2 F
131. 10.83 F U B2 U' L R2 D2 L R U F L U' F' B U L R2 U B D' L2 R2 U' D
132. 12.70 D2 R' F2 B D U F2 R' L F' L' F D' U B' R2 D2 F' R' D F' B2 D U2 F
133. 10.69 R' U' D B F L' F R' F L F B2 R2 F R2 D F U B D2 B2 U' D' R' B'
134. 11.78 F' D' B2 R U2 D' L R2 U R' B' U2 B' F L U2 R2 L B' D' B R' B L' B'
135. 14.67 R2 L U' F' D' U' B2 F2 U' R' B F' R' U' F2 B2 U' L' F2 R2 L' U2 F D2 U'
136. 14.66 L' D U' L' U' F R U' R L' U' R2 L' B2 F' U' R' U' L U' B' D' L U2 F'
137. 12.55 B' D2 L' B' L2 U' R2 F' B L B R' F' L' R F2 U' R D2 F' B' R2 F B2 R'
138. 13.17 F R F' B2 L' D F R2 L D R D U B2 D2 R D2 R2 U F2 R L F' B2 L
139. 13.11 L D' U L B2 R' U' B U' L2 F D' U' B' R2 F R2 F' U2 R' D L2 B2 U' B
140. 12.39 F B R2 B D2 F L D B' U2 L2 F B' L2 D B2 U R' D2 F U L R' F U2
141. 10.63 L' F' L2 B D2 U F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' U D' R2 F2 D' F D L2 U' L' U2 F'
142. 12.42 F B U D2 F' L U2 L F2 B' L' F2 U B' U2 D2 L' B F D' U' B U' B' D'
143. 11.94 F U L B L U' R B R2 D2 R D R' U2 R L2 B2 U' F' L' U R' F2 L U'
144. 12.70 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F' D B D' B L' U L U2 D' F' B' D2 B U B2 U2 D B F2
145. 12.61 R D R2 L2 U' B' U' F U L' F' B D2 L2 B F' U B2 F' D' B2 R' B2 D2 L
146. 10.72 R B' F' D R U2 D' F2 L B2 U F U2 D' L B L2 R' F' R2 L U2 F R L
147. 13.88 R D2 L U' L' U B2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 D U' L2 D' F' D2 B2 F2 R' B2 F' U L2
148. 12.31 B L R D2 R2 U' F2 L R' U' F' U R U2 F L B2 L' B2 R L U2 R' B U'
149. 10.50 R D' B' L R D' L' F' L2 U2 B F U2 R L2 F R U' D' L' R' U' F2 B D2
150. 11.36 L U' B2 U R2 F' D F R' U L F U2 F U' D R2 L D' L2 D R' F B' D


----------



## Owen (Jun 28, 2010)

3x3 average of 5: 27.12

Scrambles were from CuTiDS.


----------



## Edward (Jun 28, 2010)

Wtf, beat my PB 3 times in a row (CN)

Average of 5: 14.61
1. 14.60 B F2 R' F' R2 F' R D' L' F' B2 R' L D2 F' R B' L U2 D2 R' D' U2 L' D'
2. 14.59 F2 B D' L2 B' F2 R' F L' R F2 U B2 D R L B' D R' B2 R B U2 F2 R'
3. (19.53) F' R' L2 F B U F2 B2 D' B R F' D' U R2 F' D' L F2 B' L' B2 D2 U' R
4. (14.37) R' U2 F' R2 F' L' U' F' B' U' L' B' D' U' L F2 D' R D B D2 F R' L D2
5. 14.64 B' L D' F' D' B' F D2 B2 R' D L' D' B' D' B D2 R' U2 F2 R B F2 D' U'


----------



## janelle (Jun 28, 2010)

First sub20 ao5 
Average of 5: 19.16
(17.41), 17.51, (22.95), 20.52, 19.47


Spoiler



Average of 5: 19.16
1. (17.41) B' F2 U2 R D L F D2 U' F2 R L' U2 B' L U' F2 D2 R D U' L B2 L' D
2. 17.51 D' R B2 R2 U D' B' D R U' L2 U2 B' U F U2 B2 R' B' R2 L' F L2 R B
3. (22.95) U' F' D U2 L R F2 U' F B2 R2 U B2 L2 F' D' L' D L' U2 F2 B' U' B2 L
4. 20.52 U2 L B F2 U' L' R D2 B R F2 R' L' U2 L' B2 D' L2 B' U' R B' F' D' F'
5. 19.47 D' L' U2 B' U B' F U' B' D' U' F' L' U R' B' L U F D R D2 U' B' L'


Not techinally lucky, but super easy. Now I wish more of my avgs were like this instead of being all over the place 

New pb single too  16.72


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 28, 2010)

Onehanded:

my second sub-20 avg and my new PB 

Average of 5: 19.83
1. 19.84 L' R B' R' U' D2 F' B L' B L F D2 B' D R' F2 D B2 F R2 U' L' R' U'
2. (18.00) U D R U R L' D' U' B2 U2 L2 U D2 F' U' R' L D B2 U2 R F' B2 L' R
3. 21.41 D' R B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R U' L2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 L2
4. (22.20) U2 L2 R' U2 D' B' U2 D F' R2 L F U2 L' D' F2 U2 D B F D U2 F2 R2 L2
5. 18.25 F' B' U' R2 F2 D U L F U' R2 B2 R2 U L R U B L F R2 B' L' B2 F


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 28, 2010)

6.58 

B D' B' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R U' F' L2 R D B' F2 L2 D U R' D B U' R2

z'x'UF'RU'xF'UR2F
U'R2U2MU2RU'R'M'U'R'
M'U'M'U'
M'U2M
U'M2U2M2


----------



## Toad (Jun 28, 2010)

O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 6.58
> 
> B D' B' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R U' F' L2 R D B' F2 L2 D U R' D B U' R2
> 
> ...



30 moves wat


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 28, 2010)

Average: 8.77
Standard Deviation: 0.41
1.	9.14	U L D' F L F' U F2 U' L D2 U2 B2 U F2 D U B2 F' D2 U F2 D R2
2.	9.15	L' B' D2 U R U' B U' L2 R' D' L R B2 U' F' L R B' F D' L2 R' U
3.	8.03	D2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B' U' B' F' D2 U R' B F L' B D F D' F2 D2 U' R2
4.	(11.67)	U' R B2 F U' R2 U L' U' L' D2 R2 D' B L F' D U2 B2 F2 U L D2 U2
5.	(8.01)	L2 R U2 F L' F2 L R' U' F U L R' U2 B2 F' L R' B' F2 D U2 B' D'

2 pbs in 1 day. i love today 
(avg12 ended up being 10.35 )


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 29, 2010)

Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 5.50
Best Time: 4.21
Worst Time: 9.48
Standard Deviation: 0.8 (14.0%)


Spoiler



1. 5.68 R U2 F2 U' R' F' R F2 U' F'
2. 6.31 R' F2 R F' U R' F U' F2
3. 4.72 U2 R U R U2 F' R U2 R'
4. 5.18 R F U R' U F2 U' F' U
5. 4.34 U R U R U F' R F' R U
6. (4.21) F2 U F2 U F U2
7. 5.09 U R' F' R2 F' R F2 R' U R'
8. 7.20 U2 F2 U' F2 R U R' F R2
9. 5.46 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2
10. (9.48) F U' F2 R' U R2 U2 F
11. 5.79 U' R F' R2 U' F U R2 F
12. 5.25 U F U F2 U R2 U R F' R2



EDIT:
Best Average of 12: 5.27
Best Time: 3.46
Worst Time: 7.35
Standard Deviation: 0.9 (17.6%)


Spoiler



1. 4.75 U F2 U' R2 F R' U' R F2 R'
2. 3.60 R' F2 R F2 R2 U2 R F2 R
3. 5.96 F U2 F U F2 U2 R2
4. 6.02 R U F' U' F2 U' F R2
5. (7.35) U2 F R' F U' R2 U' R2
6. (3.46) R F' U' F2 U R2 F' U F'
7. 6.08 U F' U R2 F' U' F R2 U'
8. 6.62 R' F U2 R2 F U R2
9. 5.53 F R' U F R' U R2 U R2
10. 4.72 F2 R F' R F' U' F R2 U2
11. 5.38 U2 F' U F R2 F R U2 R U2
12. 4.00 U F R' U R2 U' F' R F


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 8.77
> Standard Deviation: 0.41
> 1.	9.14	U L D' F L F' U F2 U' L D2 U2 B2 U F2 D U B2 F' D2 U F2 D R2
> 2.	9.15	L' B' D2 U R U' B U' L2 R' D' L R B2 U' F' L R B' F D' L2 R' U
> ...



Ok so like you broke Roux, and now you wanna step on the shattered pieces? D:


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 29, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.01
worst time: 22.88

current avg5: 17.02 (σ = 0.66)
PB avg5 (solves 81-85): 15.90 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 17.73 (σ = 1.36)
PB avg12 (solves 74-85): 16.89 (σ = 1.38)

current avg100: 17.99 (σ = 1.81)
best avg100: 17.99 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 17.99 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 18.00



Spoiler



21.06, 16.87, 20.70, 22.88, 19.19, 21.89, 17.47, 17.01, 19.98, 14.95, 19.12, 17.12, 16.35, 19.92, 15.64, 16.44, 19.96, 17.62, 15.83, 18.56, 16.61, 16.00, 18.49, 15.78, 16.94, 19.83, 20.55, 17.32, 18.12, 20.21, 15.63, 17.05, 19.47, 17.95, 16.18, 19.32, 18.45, 21.56, 16.44, 16.75, 15.42, 16.26, 18.39, 19.73, 22.02, 16.48, 17.34, 14.52, 17.95, 17.25, 18.57, 16.77, 20.18, 17.20, 18.74, 16.21, 18.27, 16.57, 17.34, 22.37, 16.82, 20.63, 19.64, 18.77, 16.74, 18.15, 17.16, 19.74, 18.01, 17.39, 20.54, 18.29, 18.21, 16.81, 20.11, 14.97, 19.49, 17.01, 16.92, 17.43, 18.54, 15.63, 17.17, 14.01, 14.91, 18.19, 19.96, 21.25, 17.98, 18.40, 14.81, 17.84, 19.83, 19.17, 20.72, 14.50, 16.35, 16.80, 18.27, 17.91





Spoiler



Session average: 17.99
1. 21.06 L F R U' L F2 L2 B U' F2 L' R2 F2 U' L2 B U F U' F' B' L B' R' L2
2. 16.87 R D R2 L2 U R D2 F2 L' B2 L' D' R U B U B2 R' L B2 U L' B2 D' U2
3. 20.70 L D2 U' B2 U' R' F B' D2 F' L' R2 D' R D2 L' U2 R D' U F' B' R2 B D2
4. (22.88) R2 B' R2 U2 F B R B L2 D2 L' D' F L2 D L2 U2 L2 U' F' B2 L2 U' R L'
5. 19.19 D B U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B U2 B F2 U L2 B' F U2 F D L R' F2 R' L
6. 21.89 R F2 B U D' L2 U2 D' B' F' R U B R' U2 R2 D L R2 B' L2 R' B' R2 U
7. 17.47 D' B' D' U2 F' L' R D2 R' L D2 R F R2 B' L2 D2 U' B2 L U2 R2 F' D B'
8. 17.01 R' F R2 U L' U2 D2 L D F B2 L' F' B2 U2 L' U F' L R U R2 L F D
9. 19.98 R2 F L R' F2 R2 U2 R2 B' F' U F L' R' U' L2 D U2 F2 R' U' F' L2 R' D'
10. 14.95 B2 U' L' F2 L2 F' D2 L D R' D' R' F B2 D' L2 B2 F U F B2 R2 B' L2 U
11. 19.12 F' U2 R' F2 D R' L' U2 B2 L' B' U2 L' F U' R2 F2 U R U2 R F L' U2 L2
12. 17.12 L2 D2 R' L' B2 L2 F U' B2 U' L2 B F R2 D R2 U' L' U R2 F' R2 B' U' F
13. 16.35 F' B L' R B' L2 R F' D2 R' U L R' F D' R' L2 U F2 U F2 B' U2 L F'
14. 19.92 D2 L' R D' R F' B2 L' R' F2 U2 R F D' F L' D2 F2 D2 B L U F2 D' F
15. 15.64 B' U2 R D' F' D2 L2 D2 U F L' B2 F2 U D L R U' B2 D' L2 R D2 B2 D'
16. 16.44 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 F D U' R2 L B' L' R2 B D' L2 D2 L F2 U2 L' B D2 F D'
17. 19.96 R' D R F2 U2 R' D R F2 U B' U2 F' U' R2 B' F D2 B F2 D' L2 F D R
18. 17.62 F' R' U' D' R' B D U F R' U2 R D2 R2 U D R' D2 B F' R2 U D F' B'
19. 15.83 R2 L2 F' B' D' R' L U L2 U F2 U2 B' F' R2 L' U' L2 R U2 R B2 L R2 D'
20. 18.56 D2 L' D U2 F2 B U D2 L D2 L' R' B2 F' D' U2 F2 R2 B D2 L' U R D' F'
21. 16.61 B F D2 U F' U' L' F D' L2 D' F' U2 R' L2 B' R' U2 D2 L B' F U2 L' D
22. 16.00 L2 B2 F' R2 U' R2 F R F' D2 L B' U2 R2 B' F2 U B2 F' L' B F R B D'
23. 18.49 B U B2 L U' D' F' U D' F' U2 B' F D L U' D L2 R' B' U' L U F' D2
24. 15.78 F' U L B2 U R' U' R' F2 B2 D2 U R' F B' D2 U B U' F U R' B F2 U
25. 16.94 F2 D L' F L' F R2 B D' R D2 L B2 L B' F2 D F' R2 U' D2 R' D2 L' B'
26. 19.83 L R2 B2 R' U L F2 B R2 B L U' F U2 B' F R L U2 R F' D' B' F' D2
27. 20.55 R L2 B2 D' U' B U F' U' L F' R' L F2 B R B2 L D2 L B' U2 B D' L
28. 17.32 U' F R U' R' F2 D L' B' D' B' U' B2 U' B U2 D L2 F2 L B2 F2 R' D' R
29. 18.12 R' U D B L U2 L2 F D L2 U B' R' L B D2 U' L U D2 R U' D' F B
30. 20.21 D B D' L2 U2 B D B F2 L F2 B R2 B' U' B F2 R2 F' B R L' B2 D2 L'
31. 15.63 L' D R' B2 L U' L' B' U' B F2 L U2 F D' F2 D2 L U B2 U B2 R B2 U2
32. 17.05 D' L2 F' R U' F' U' R' D F2 L R2 B U R' U2 R' D' L U2 R L D' B F2
33. 19.47 U' D2 L F R2 L' U F2 R' F U' D' L' D' F' U' R' B2 L2 B L2 D L2 B R'
34. 17.95 L2 U2 D' F L F R' B D' L' D B U B U F' B R' L U F B D U2 L'
35. 16.18 B2 L2 R' B R2 B D' L D' R U B2 D U2 L2 B' R L F2 R2 L D L' U2 D2
36. 19.32 B2 R F' R' B U2 R2 F' B2 R D2 L U2 D2 B2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 D2
37. 18.45 R2 L' F L B2 F' D' U2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R L' F B2 R2 D' B' D' L B' D2
38. 21.56 F D' L F D F U2 L F U D' L F B' R U F' U2 R U B2 U B' D F'
39. 16.44 D L2 F2 L' D' B U L' U2 R' U L2 F U' R' D' R' U' D2 B' D2 L' U R2 D'
40. 16.75 L R B L' F U R' B' F R' U' D2 B' D F B D F2 B2 R2 F' L2 D B' F'
41. 15.42 R F' R2 F' D' R F2 B2 U2 L U L' F U L' F' R' L' F L D2 L B F D'
42. 16.26 B' R D' L2 B U' D' R D L B' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' U' B' D R
43. 18.39 B' R2 L U' F2 D' F' B D F U2 B U D2 L' U D F U2 L F' L2 D' B2 R
44. 19.73 U' D' B D R2 U' D2 R2 L' D2 R B F U' R' L' U2 L R' D U' L D' U F2
45. 22.02 L' U D L2 U B' U2 R' L2 F' U' R' F U' D' R D' U' B D' B' D' L' R' B
46. 16.48 F R' B2 F' L2 F2 U B' U2 F' U' F D' U B2 U2 D R U2 B U F' L2 B' D2
47. 17.34 L B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 L' D R F R D' B2 D' F' U' F L2 D2 U2 B2 F D'
48. 14.52 L' D2 F' D' U2 L F2 B R L2 D R2 D' U F2 L' F2 D' F' U' R2 U2 L D L2
49. 17.95 R' F' D2 B D F D2 U' L' B' R' F D2 R U B R2 L D U R L' F' D L2
50. 17.25 L D2 F U2 B' L2 R F U F' B' R2 F2 D F2 L' U' D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D'
51. 18.57 U' R' F2 B' L B R U2 F2 U2 F' U D B2 U F2 R' U' B' F R' F D' F2 B2
52. 16.77 R' B2 L2 D' B F D B' F2 D' F B' U2 F L2 D2 L2 R D' F' B D R' U' D'
53. 20.18 F L2 F R' D F' L' R F D2 U2 F' B2 R F2 R U' D B' U B' U' L D' B2
54. 17.20 R D' L' U' R B' L2 F D F2 D' B2 F R' F2 D2 L U B' F U' B' L' R2 D'
55. 18.74 U' L' D2 B2 D R' F2 U L' F2 R' D2 L U' B2 L U' D' L' D' F R' B2 R2 B
56. 16.21 F R L B2 F U D2 R' D' F2 L R F' U F D' F' D' R2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 R2
57. 18.27 F2 L' D2 B2 D' B D B2 R F2 U L2 D R2 U D' R2 L2 F' R' F D' U2 B2 F'
58. 16.57 B' D L' U' R D2 U2 R2 F2 U L D2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 F B U' L' R2 D' U2
59. 17.34 R' F U' B' L2 U L U' L2 U' B' U' L2 D' B' L U R D' F L2 R U D' B'
60. 22.37 L2 F' D' R B2 R D U2 R' L2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 R F R2 D' L2 D' U' L R D
61. 16.82 R2 D U L2 F2 U2 B' D' U' F R F L2 D' F2 R D2 R2 L' D R U2 D' F U
62. 20.63 R U' L' R2 D B2 R2 L' B L F B L2 B R F' D' L' B2 D' F' R' D' B L'
63. 19.64 U B2 F2 R' L B' D2 R D2 B D2 F2 U2 B D2 R' L' B R2 B' L' D' R' U' L2
64. 18.77 D2 F2 D2 R B D' B' U' F' L D2 R' U' B L B2 U F' U D2 F' R B R' F
65. 16.74 B2 U2 L U' L2 U' B2 F' R2 D R' D F2 U F' D' L' F R U L2 R2 U2 D B'
66. 18.15 F' L U' R' F R2 D R U2 B2 L' B R B' R' B2 R' L2 D' L B2 R' D' L D
67. 17.16 R' U2 D' B' L R B2 F L U' D2 L2 R2 F' R' B' L U2 D2 L2 F' L F R' L
68. 19.74 U' D2 R B2 R' D' R U2 L' B F U2 D L F2 L2 R U R' L2 F R' F' U' R'
69. 18.01 F' L2 U2 D R2 U2 D2 B' U2 F L D' U2 L2 U R2 F U F2 B2 R B L D B
70. 17.39 L2 B' R' U L F' U2 F' L' B' D U F' U D B' D2 B2 D' U B2 F2 L B' R'
71. 20.54 U2 L' F2 U' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' D B F2 U R2 B U D'
72. 18.29 R L' B' R2 U B' R' F U B2 F2 D L2 D F L2 D' F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L' R2
73. 18.21 L D F D R L2 F2 U2 D F' B' U D' R' U L D' U2 L2 R F2 B2 D B F
74. 16.81 F L2 U L' B2 R' F2 L D2 U2 R' L2 D2 U' F' U2 B2 R' B F R D' F R U'
75. 20.11 L' U L F L2 U D L2 B2 D' R' F U F D2 R' L2 F2 D2 U2 B F L U R2
76. 14.97 B2 D R' U' L2 D2 U' B' F L' R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L' D' R' B' L2 B' L' U D2
77. 19.49 L2 B' U B2 L' B2 U R D' R2 L' B2 D' R L' U' R L2 D2 L F L' D2 U2 L2
78. 17.01 D2 L' F' L' D' B F' L2 F2 U L' R2 B U' D' L F' R2 L D' L' U F B2 R2
79. 16.92 D' F B2 D F' B2 R2 B' L' D F2 D' U2 B' F2 L2 R' U' R L' D2 B R2 F U2
80. 17.43 U R' L' D2 U B2 F R2 F' D U' R2 D2 L' R D2 F U' D' B2 L B D B2 F2
81. 18.54 R' F B' D B L R2 B U2 B R F2 B' L' D F2 R2 L' D2 L B2 L B L' F
82. 15.63 B2 F' D2 L' D U' F L D B U R' U2 D L' D' B2 L2 U' F2 R L B2 D B
83. 17.17 L R' B' L2 F U F' R2 U' F2 D' U B' L2 R' B' D F2 U' L2 F R' L' B2 R'
84. (14.01) B L' B2 L2 B L D2 R2 F R F2 D' L2 R' U2 D2 F' R' L' D' F' R2 D' R B2
85. 14.91 R2 U' B' D F L F' B2 L R2 B2 R' F U L2 U2 F2 D L' D' F2 U B R' D2
86. 18.19 R2 L U2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 B' U D B' U' R' L B' R B F' U' R2 L2 U L B'
87. 19.96 B F' R L B' D2 R F2 U2 R' B2 R' D' U2 L F' D2 U' B' U2 R2 B D' L' F
88. 21.25 U' D L D B F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L2 U R2 L B2 L B2 D2 R F2 D' L D' F' R'
89. 17.98 U B D' R U' L2 R F D' R2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 B L' D' R U F2 R2 B' D' L
90. 18.40 U2 D' F' L' U2 D R' L B2 L' F U B L B' L B2 R2 U L' U' R D F2 R'
91. 14.81 F D' F' B' U R2 L F U' D2 L' U' D L2 D R' B D F' D' R F R2 D2 R'
92. 17.84 B U2 D2 R B' L F R2 U D' F' L2 R' U2 D F L2 R U' F' U D R' F L
93. 19.83 L2 D' R2 U' F2 B U2 D R2 B U F' R' B2 R' F D' B' D F2 D' L' R' B U'
94. 19.17 L' B F2 D2 L2 D' U' B2 F' L' U' F' R' L U' R2 U2 D R U' L' D B' D R
95. 20.72 L2 F2 L R' F2 B' L U' L2 B' U D' F' U R2 B D2 R' F' U F2 U L' U F'
96. 14.50 D U B' L2 D2 U F R' L2 D B L' F' L U' R' B' D2 F L R F2 D' U F2
97. 16.35 D' F L2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L' B L R D2 U' F L F' D F' R' L B' U' F U
98. 16.80 B L R2 B U' R L D U2 R' L' D2 B' U D' R F' U' B R' D' L2 R2 B L2
99. 18.27 B' F' R2 B2 F2 D2 R F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U L2 F' D' L2 D' F' L2 F D' R2 L'
100. 17.91 F R L2 D L2 D F2 B2 U' B F' R D2 B2 D L U2 R D2 F' L' B2 F D' B'


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 29, 2010)

14:37.09 2-7 relay. First time sub-15.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 29, 2010)

^ still can't break sub 15 on just 7 alone xP


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2010)

1-	18.62	
2-	21.97	
3-	22.06	
4-	22.72	
5-	21.63	
6-	20.47
7-	22.11	
8-	21.36	
9-	23.26	
10-	23.38	
11-	23.29	
12-	21.66	

18 second time wasmilliseconds off pb..ok average i guess. i didnt practice much past few days, i just got promoted at work (dairy queen) to shift leader..
18.62 = best
23.38 = fail
avg of 5=21.7
avg of 5 sd=0.31
avg of 12=	22.05	
avg of 12 sd= 0.82

accomplishment for me, considering i took a week break..my a012 I *just* got before i "quit" is my ao12 in sig..so i only got slower by milliseconds...though i did lockup *alot* so i think..i mighta gotten faster.

edit-another accomplishment=promotion at work!


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 29, 2010)

@musicninja17 how long have you had the v7?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 29, 2010)

2.87 2x2 solve. Just practicing. Lucky.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 29, 2010)

Full step 20.63 OH single:
scramble: U2 R L U F2 B2 L' D' U F R2 D' F2 L' R' B2 U' R L2 F' L2 F2 U' F2 D' 

My solution:


Spoiler



Cross: y2 D' L F D
F2L #1: U2 L' U L
F2L #2: y U' R U2 R2 U' R
F2L #3: y' U2 R U2 R2 U' R
F2L #4: y' U R2 U2 R U R' U R2
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2
48 HTM


----------



## Weston (Jun 29, 2010)

WHEEEEEEEEEEE
OH is fun
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.98
worst time: 17.88

current avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 14.70 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 15.73 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: 15.73 (σ = 1.20)


Spoiler



14.33, (13.98), 15.87, (17.88), 14.09, 14.14, 17.45, 16.35, 15.74, 17.64, 16.13, 15.55


No I don't normally average this.
All full step by the way.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 29, 2010)

What was your previous pb average?


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2010)

50.67 2-4 relay


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 50.67 2-4 relay



Just had to beat Giovanni? Nice job.


----------



## Reptile (Jun 29, 2010)

Danimal says:
Ao5 3x3 right now KGO
feliks says:
kkk
also i was trying to beat this atm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMoDsNXJSzU&feature=player_embedded
8.44, 10.08, 11.53, 8.97, 9.76 = 9.61
meh

Other than randomly prodding Feliks to train to beat the 3x3 WR in less than 2 weeks (I owe him a cheeseburger for each record he beats), I finally pushed myself to learn the G perms in the weekend - WOOT 1LPLL CLUB!!!!

Still about 25s average though so I should be practicing G execution + F2L rather than posting -_-. Hopefully the new FII I got yesterday helps (I love the feel of new cubes). Square 1 is sitting on my desk scrambled but rather than learning how to do it, I'm using it to fuel my urge to practice 3 until after competition.


----------



## Weston (Jun 29, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> What was your previous pb average?



 no idea.
I don't keep track of my Pbs too carefully.
I'm fairly certain that I haven't done sub 16 before this though.


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2010)

O M G
11.46, *11.92, 10.05, 8.78, 10.13, 10.62*, 11.34, 12.23, (8.54), 10.95, 11.46, (12.32) => 10.89

O____________________________O
Both 8s were PLL skips.
Bold is 10.27 avg5



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.89
1. 11.46 F' L' B2 R B U2 B2 U B L' D L' D' R U B U B F D' B' U' R2 L2 U 
2. 11.92 L' U2 D' F D2 B F U2 F' D U' R D F' U R L' B2 U' F R2 B U2 F' L' 
3. 10.05 B' D B2 L F2 D' F' U2 L U2 B2 L2 R D' R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F B' D L2 D U' 
4. 8.78 F2 L' U' B2 D L2 D F2 L2 B F' D B' U' F' U2 B' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' 
5. 10.13 B2 F2 L D2 F L2 U D B L B2 U' F' U' D2 R B2 L2 U2 F' U D2 L2 B L 
6. 10.62 U' L F' L B' F' R2 L' F' R' U' R2 B2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 U R L F D' L U 
7. 11.34 U F R L' B2 F2 U2 B' R' L F R2 D L2 U2 R B D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 
8. 12.23 L' B2 U D' L2 R F' R' F L F2 R' U2 D L' R' U' R' D U2 B R L2 U' F' 
9. (8.54) U D F2 U' R B2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R D' R' U2 L U' B2 F' D' U F B2 U2 D 
10. 10.95 L' B R2 F' B2 L2 B R' B' U D2 R' U2 L2 U B2 U F U' B' D2 R L' F2 D2 
11. 11.46 D F2 U D B' U B R B R' D' F2 D' B2 R' L U2 R' D' U F U R' L' D 
12. (12.32) R' U' B D' U' R2 L' B2 F R' F2 U R2 F B' L' B U' R D2 U2 R2 F B2 U2


----------



## aronpm (Jun 29, 2010)

22:13 -Venim([email protected])- aronpm's 12 Individual 
Times: 4.09, 5.25, (5.72), 4.91, 5.44, 5.41, 4.63, 4.91, 5.34, 5.09, 
(3.94), 5.13
22:13 -Venim([email protected])- aronpm's Average: 5.02, 
Best Time: 3.94 Worst Time: 5.72


LL. No skips.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 29, 2010)

did an ao50 over a long time. With a little cube testing.
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.89
worst time: 29.11

current avg5: 17.84 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 17.50 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 17.98 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 17.98 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 19.94 (σ = 2.53)
session mean: 20.02

AV with memory mod black
Haiyan cube black
AIII black
FII black
21.77, 21.39, 20.71, 20.48, 24.16, 25.02, 17.15, 19.00, 21.91, 21.12, 29.11, 17.74, 19.14, 19.70, 22.65, 20.74, 22.21, 21.33, 19.68, 22.64, 23.69, 26.62, 16.92, 19.81, 21.86, 15.35, 21.12, 16.12, 20.48, 16.63, 19.32, 19.85, 21.05, 23.10, 19.02, 16.26, 19.92, 17.90, 23.90, 17.31, 16.10, 17.51, 19.63, 17.68, 18.77, 14.89, 19.07, 16.65, 19.26, 17.79

best ao12 was with AV and 2 solves of FII
best ao5 was with 4 solves AV and 1 solve FII


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2010)

2:05.22 magic with feet first attempt


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 29, 2010)

Best Average of 12: 31.65
Best Time: 25.98
Worst Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 3.6 (11.3%)

1. 28.56+ D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 B R B' L2 R2 D U2 B U 
2. 33.73 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' F' U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R U' R' 
3. (DNF) D' B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B L D' F' L2 R' U2 L2 D' F2 U 
4. 28.20 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 F' D' F' R' B U F D2 B2 L D' U2 
5. 30.91 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' U L2 U' B2 F U2 F U' L' F2 D' B' D L' R 
6. 35.22+ F2 U L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R' D' L B2 R' B' L R B' F2 
7. 35.62 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B L' U2 F L D' U2 R2 B' R' F' U' 
8. 38.36 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L' D B L' U' B D2 U' L' B' F2 U' 
9. (25.98) D2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B' U' B2 F' L R F L U' B2 U 
10. 28.74 F2 R2 D U B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R B L D R F R F2 U2 L' U 
11. 28.72 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 U L' U' R2 D2 L2 R2 F' R D2 R D' 
12. 28.41 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R' F2 L' R' B' R2 U B2 L2 U2

OH. With a 2 +2s and a DNF


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

Average of 33 
[15:29]Segata: I liek avg of 33

stats: (hide)
number of times: 33/33
best time: 11.85
worst time: 49.51

current avg5: 20.42 (σ = 2.36)
best avg5: 14.51 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 18.26 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 15.02 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: *16.67* (σ = 2.68)
session mean: 17.52



Spoiler



Session average: 16.67
1. 12.50 D F2 B' U2 R L B R' U L2 U F2 L' R F' U' F' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 D' U2
2. 14.34 U2 L' D B' U F2 B' D2 F' U2 L' F' L' R F2 L B2 D U' L B F' L' R' U
3. 15.52 R2 U' L' R' D R U' D' B2 L B' L R' B' L U F' D' L2 F' B U F' L' B
4. 17.09 U F2 B' R' F2 B' D' L F2 L F' L2 R B2 L2 B' R L' U B' R2 B L F D2
5. 15.94 D' B' D2 F' R2 L2 B D2 F2 L U F R F D' F L2 D R' B2 D' L' D2 R B
6. 15.71 B' F' R2 F' B U D2 R2 U' L2 B' D L2 B2 F2 R' U D' L2 R' D' B2 D' L2 B
7. 13.19 R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F2 D' U F' B D' B' U D R' F' D2 B' F' U' B D B
8. 13.59 R' L2 F' L2 D2 U L U B2 F D2 L B2 F2 R' L2 U L' F' U2 F2 U' F L B
9. 15.07 D R' U2 R' B2 U' B' R' U D' R2 B' U F2 B' U2 F B U L2 F2 U F R2 U2
10. 19.23 R2 D2 L U' L' U F B L2 U F2 U B2 D2 B2 U D F2 D B R2 D' F R L'
11. 14.87 B R2 F L2 F2 B2 R' D R' L' B D2 B2 L' D' L2 F2 U F B D L R' F L2
12. 14.92 U2 B D' L' U' L' B' F L F B L' F2 B2 R2 D' F' B' R2 D2 R2 L U' B R
13. 19.54 F2 U F B2 L2 U F L' F L2 B F R2 D' U R D' R U' D2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2
14. (11.85) R' D' R L2 F' L' B F U' D R U' L2 B' U D' B2 D B2 U2 R' F R D2 U2
15. 16.29 B R2 D' F2 L F R' U R2 D F D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F B2 L U' F U D B2 D2
16. 14.11 F' B2 R' U2 B2 U' F2 D' F B U2 R U L2 D' F' B2 R2 D' U R' F2 L R' F
17. 16.25 F' U' F2 D2 L B L' R B2 F R2 D2 F2 D F L F' B' D F B' U R' F' L
18. 19.50 U' D2 R' U' R L' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' R' F' U' F2 R2 U' B R D' B F' L' F
19. 15.98 F B' D' U B' R2 U2 F' B' R2 U' F' D2 R' L F D' R U' F B2 R D2 B2 U'
20. 21.95 D F D R' B' R2 F2 D U' B L' D2 R' D R L2 B U D' L2 B2 D2 L' F' D'
21. 15.33 R B L F2 L' F' L2 D F' R' L U R2 F' L R2 U B L R' F' R D F2 L2
22. 18.85 D2 F' B2 D2 R D' R' U2 F2 U' B2 L B L F' L' U2 R F2 B' L D' U L' D'
23. 18.70 F2 B2 U' B L R F R U2 L' F L' U B F R B' F' U D F2 U2 B' D R2
24. 16.41 R F L2 B2 U2 B2 L D' L' R' B D F R2 B2 F L' R U' L B' D' U F2 L
25. 13.53 R B U2 F B2 U' R2 F D' R2 U2 D2 L2 B' L B2 F2 R2 L B R2 U' R L F2
26. 20.61 U F' D2 B2 U' F' L2 R2 D2 F2 U L R U R2 D' L' R F' U L U' D L' F
27. 17.26 D B' D' F B2 D R D2 U' R F B2 U2 F D2 B' U F2 D' R U' R' F U' L2
28. 16.01 D' F L2 R2 D F B' D' L2 F2 L2 F U F L B2 R2 B' U F' D B' D2 R' F'
29. 23.63 B' U L B2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 R F2 R B' F2 R2 F2 U' D B2 U L2 B' R2 D U'
30. 18.03 U2 B' D' F' L2 B' U L U2 F D' R2 F D2 L' U2 F B D U2 F2 D F L2 B'
31. 13.22 R' U D2 L2 R' U' F' R' F' B R' B' R' D2 L D2 L D' U' R B2 R L2 D U2
32. 19.60 F B2 U2 L R2 D B' U R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 F D' F' R2 U' B D B
33. (49.51) U2 D' R' D' B2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 B' D B2 L R' U' L2 F' D' L2 U R' F' R L


----------



## Feryll (Jun 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> Average of 33
> [15:29]Segata: I liek avg of 33
> 
> stats: (hide)
> ...



What the heck happened on the last solve? Core pop or parity?


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 33
> ...



Popped, put peice in wrong+ bad look ahead.


----------



## Truncator (Jun 29, 2010)

*Average of 12: 3.58 (σ = 0.38)*
1. 4.05 F' R F R F2 U' R2 U' R' U
2. 3.34 F2 R U' R2 U F' U R2 U'
3. 3.47 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U
4. 3.15 F' R2 F U' R U2 R U F2
5. 3.52 U2 F2 R U F U' R F' U2
6. 3.28 R2 F2 U' R' F' R F2 R F2 U'
7. 4.22 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U F2
8. (4.31) U' R U' F R2 F R2 U' F2
9. 3.90 U R2 F' R U2 F' U' R2
10. 3.88 R2 F' U' F R' U2 R F' R' U2
11. (2.90) U2 F' U R F2 U' R F2 U2
12. 3.03 U' R2 F R' U' F2 R F'


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 29, 2010)

yay accomplishment:
solved the megaminx for the first time completely by myself without the help of either the internet or commutators 

lol self-facepalm at the part about commutators


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2010)

21.88 Average of 12 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.90
worst time: 23.89

current avg5: 22.62 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 20.65 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 21.88 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 21.88 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 21.88 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 21.80


> 1	20.98	B L B' D' U' B' D2 R B' L B' D2 U2 F D2 L' B F D' R2 D F L2 B' U'
> 2	23.06	R' D2 B' R2 D2 F R' L' D2 L D2 F2 B' R' F D' U2 B U2 D B U' L D' F2
> 3	19.59	R D2 U F2 L2 U F L U' F2 B2 L2 U' F D B L U F2 D F' B' D F2 U'
> 4	18.9	F2 U2 L2 D' L' B' F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L B R2 U' B R2 B F' R B' R L2 D
> ...


----------



## tfray94 (Jun 29, 2010)

First sub 10 average of 5...for 2x2...8.79.

This is embarrassing because I'm at about 23 for 3x3.


----------



## Edward (Jun 30, 2010)

So many friggin PB's

Session average: 14.63
1. (13.94) R2 B R2 F2 B' R' D F2 R' D2 B' R2 D' L' F' U' D' L' U R U R B' L2 B'
2. 14.47 F' R U' L2 D R' D' U L2 D F' U D' L B' D' F' R' D' U2 F B' U B F2
3. 14.12 F B R D2 L D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R' U F' U' D2 F2 R D' F2 U2 D' R' L' D' L2
4. (19.25) F' R2 U2 R D U' B' L B2 R2 B2 F R' U2 R2 B U D' F' L2 D B U2 D R2
5. 15.28 R2 F2 B' U D L' F2 R' B' U B F' U' B2 L B' F' U F2 U F' B U2 R' U2


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 30, 2010)

Thought I would try some OH :

number of times: 50/50 
best time: 20.34
worst time: 42.13

best avg5: 25.85 (σ = 1.10)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 25.85
1. (20.34) D B2 U L' U D' F B U' R2 U2 R2 D2 B D R D' B F2 U2 F2 U' D2 B2 F
2. 27.11 F U2 L2 F U D2 L2 R2 D B' D' F' D2 F2 L' R' F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 R' D2 F'
3. 24.43[Forced OLL skip] F L' R U' R' F B2 D2 B2 R2 L' U' L U2 R' B F2 R2 U R' D' U L' F2 L
4. (27.76) R' U L2 F R F U B2 F2 D' U' B' F' R B2 R F2 L2 D F' U' L' U F R'
5. 26.01 D' F B' D2 B2 L U2 F' D2 R' L2 U2 R' B U L U' F2 R' B R2 L D' U2 R


best avg12: 27.18 (σ = 1.64)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 27.18
1. 25.52 U2 R U D' L2 U F2 B U L B F2 D2 L U' B' R U' L2 U' B' F2 D2 U2 B2
2. 26.29 F R' U B' D2 B U' R2 U2 F L2 D' F' U' D2 L2 R2 U B2 U F B2 U' R L'
3. 27.92 D' R' L2 F2 L' B' R L U R' B D F2 U' L D' F2 B' L2 F' U' R' B R' D'
4. 30.54 D' L' F' U D R2 L B F D2 U2 R2 L' D2 R2 L F' R' U2 R' F2 D' R L' B
5. (32.72) B2 D' L2 B2 U L' F L B2 R2 L' B2 D' R2 L U2 R' L D B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2
6. (20.34) D B2 U L' U D' F B U' R2 U2 R2 D2 B D R D' B F2 U2 F2 U' D2 B2 F
7. 27.11 F U2 L2 F U D2 L2 R2 D B' D' F' D2 F2 L' R' F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 R' D2 F'
8. 24.43[Forced OLL skip] F L' R U' R' F B2 D2 B2 R2 L' U' L U2 R' B F2 R2 U R' D' U L' F2 L
9. 27.76 R' U L2 F R F U B2 F2 D' U' B' F' R B2 R F2 L2 D F' U' L' U F R'
10. 26.01 D' F B' D2 B2 L U2 F' D2 R' L2 U2 R' B U L U' F2 R' B R2 L D' U2 R
11. 28.52 F' D2 L2 D L' U B2 D L' B R2 D' L R2 F2 B' U L2 R2 F' D' B2 D' L2 B'
12. 27.67 D2 L R B D2 B D2 U L2 D' B' R2 U L B' F2 D F2 B' D' F' D' L2 U2 L2


session avg: 29.93 (σ = 3.49)


Spoiler



33.82, 34.61, 23.91, 27.48, 23.34, 31.76, 29.88, 29.67, 39.42, 30.21, 25.57, 32.55, 25.52, 26.29, 27.92, 30.54, 32.72, (20.34), 27.11, 24.43[Forced OLL skip], 27.76, 26.01, 28.52, 27.67, 30.47, 29.47, 32.09, 32.37, 27.49, 26.56, 24.39, 33.39, 34.31, 28.09, 28.80, 29.45, 28.82, 29.99, 36.94, 30.56, 33.16, 34.54, 33.70, (42.13), 29.53, 32.84, 28.81, 27.30, 33.88, 32.93


Only one skip and which was forced 
The 20.34 should of easily been sub 20, but I was onto J perm on 15 and was like "this could be good" then started shaking and locked it up lol.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 30, 2010)

*4x4x4*:
_Single_:
1:16.73 L' F' R' f r' R2 U2 B2 u B2 U F f R' F2 r R f U' f' F2 L' R2 f2 D' f' F' D' r' u' L2 U2 B' R U D u f R r' 

_Average of 5_: 1:29.24
Times: (1:57.24), 1:22.82, (1:16.73), 1:39.66, 1:25.23


Spoiler



1. (1:57.24) U r' R2 L B2 R2 B F2 u F2 D B2 U f' B U u' L u' B2 R2 u2 f2 F r2 D F2 f' B U' D R2 U2 R' B L2 U' u' r' f2 
2. 1:22.82 U' B L2 D r' B' u' L' U R L2 B L2 f2 U L' U' f' D' f2 U f2 F2 u2 B2 U u' R' r' F' L2 B2 u2 r' u' L' F r' R' D2 
3. (1:16.73) L' F' R' f r' R2 U2 B2 u B2 U F f R' F2 r R f U' f' F2 L' R2 f2 D' f' F' D' r' u' L2 U2 B' R U D u f R r' 
4. 1:39.66 F' r L' U' r2 U2 F B L' U R2 F' B2 r2 D2 L' f2 R2 u r u2 R' r' F' u B' D2 f2 B2 F2 u' f F' r2 f2 U' L2 F' B' R 
5. 1:25.23 B u' U2 R' B' u B2 D F' B2 U f' D' u F' B2 U' F D2 f2 r2 F U L D R2 U' r R2 u2 R U L' f' L' F2 r2 L u2 F2



_Average of 12_: 1:35.47
Times: 1:24.09, 1:23.08, 1:42.18, 1:40.99, 1:48.00, 1:36.51, 1:52.17, (1:57.24), 1:22.82, (1:16.73), 1:39.66, 1:25.23


Spoiler



1. 1:24.09 B' U' D' f2 u' D B2 U L' f D' U L D2 r u' r' R u' F f r D2 L' r' U' u2 r2 f U' r u2 R2 f B2 L' r2 F2 f2 R 
2. 1:23.08 B' R2 L' B' U R f' u' R' r' u R2 U F2 L2 r2 f B' r' F u R U' D F D2 f' D' f L' f' L B' D r' U u2 R' f' D 
3. 1:42.18 R F R2 L' B r' f' u2 U f2 D' L u2 F' B2 D' F R L U F' B2 f2 U' B' D L2 U2 f' r' B U' L2 U2 L2 r2 u2 U2 R' L 
4. 1:40.99 L u' L f2 u' r2 F R L' D' f2 D U2 B R2 F2 L2 D R' U2 D F' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 r L2 u2 U2 R B2 r' F D2 r2 D 
5. 1:48.00 u2 r B L R B2 f D F r2 U2 r' F L2 F B' U2 r2 U2 r2 R L' D2 F2 L2 B f L' R2 F D r2 D2 r U2 R2 r' u' R F 
6. 1:36.51 R2 r' L2 B' F2 f2 D u L r2 R' u' f' u2 r2 f' L' B2 U' F B2 u' R f2 R L f B2 U2 r' f2 R' f B' u D2 F' u r' u 
7. 1:52.17 f D' U B' F' r F2 R D' u2 R r2 B2 u F D u' B F2 f R B' U' u L' U' R' L' f F2 B2 r2 u' D r' D2 B' f U' u' 
8. (1:57.24) U r' R2 L B2 R2 B F2 u F2 D B2 U f' B U u' L u' B2 R2 u2 f2 F r2 D F2 f' B U' D R2 U2 R' B L2 U' u' r' f2 
9. 1:22.82 U' B L2 D r' B' u' L' U R L2 B L2 f2 U L' U' f' D' f2 U f2 F2 u2 B2 U u' R' r' F' L2 B2 u2 r' u' L' F r' R' D2 
10. (1:16.73) L' F' R' f r' R2 U2 B2 u B2 U F f R' F2 r R f U' f' F2 L' R2 f2 D' f' F' D' r' u' L2 U2 B' R U D u f R r' 
11. 1:39.66 F' r L' U' r2 U2 F B L' U R2 F' B2 r2 D2 L' f2 R2 u r u2 R' r' F' u B' D2 f2 B2 F2 u' f F' r2 f2 U' L2 F' B' R 
12. 1:25.23 B u' U2 R' B' u B2 D F' B2 U f' D' u F' B2 U' F D2 f2 r2 F U L D R2 U' r R2 u2 R U L' f' L' F2 r2 L u2 F2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been learning CLS for the past couple weeks (3?)

At this rate, I should be done by next Friday! :e
4 algs a day.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 30, 2010)

1:10.74, 1:15.55, 1:20.89, 1:20.35, 1:19.82, 1:15.79, (1:35.49), 1:19.21, 1:08.75, 1:15.44, (1:07.15), 1:11.55 = 1:15.81

Last 5 is 1:11.91 avg 5 O_O

Minxminx


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Broke every record I have except lucky and Magic, and got my first timed BLD success, in one day, while on a plane and waiting in airports. See sig. Previously I was having trouble getting sub30 for any length average.

EDIT: Broke my avg5 and avg12 records again! Also got a sub30 avg50.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 30, 2010)

Sub 25 avg of 5 00:23.78


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 30, 2010)

(51.89), 56.02, (1:13.53), 54.01, 55.13

55.05 avg5 4x4x4

IN COMP PLZ


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

I just memoed half of all the CLLs in little over 2 hours. I know oriented corners, H, Pi, U cases plus the regular sune and it's reflection plus the fish case OLL. My brain is tired =/ I'm only operating at 150% solving time when I use my made up "2-look CLL" compared to when I use ortega, too.


----------



## Truncator (Jun 30, 2010)

*Average: 1:51.41*
Standard Deviation: 1.35
1.	1:49.50	b2 u2 U' L2 U' B' F2 D f2 d L l D' u L' r2 R d B' b' f' F2 D d2 u U B2 b' l2 R2 F2 d f2 l' B' d' L r d2 u2 r2 R' f' F D2 u U2 b2 f2 D' b u' B b F2 l2 D2 d' l U'
2.	(2:03.18)	L r' u' L u2 b l d2 U2 l' f' L2 R2 b' L' l r' R B' D2 d' u2 U2 L2 r D d U2 l2 r2 u b D l D2 d u' U' l2 r R2 b D' l2 f2 L' l r R d r' u2 f2 F2 R B2 f2 d' U' B'
3.	1:52.43	D2 L2 B' l' u2 L2 u B b2 F u f2 r b' U L2 U' f2 l B2 F' D2 u' U l2 b l2 R D2 b' r' U' F' u' B2 f' F' L R f' u B' f2 L l' r2 R D' L2 l2 u U' B F L' f' l2 F2 u2 U2
4.	1:52.30	L D2 U' f' d r B2 R d' L' l' r2 R' f U2 l2 D' d U2 f' r2 u' f2 F R2 u2 b2 r B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 d u B F D' B2 D' u2 B' r u b' u L' l' r2 R d F' r R' d2 R' D2 B f2 F'
5.	(1:45.63)	D2 F' d r d U L2 U' L' l2 f' u L' l2 r2 R' b2 u B F2 D u2 U2 B2 f' u R2 D2 d2 b' r2 b l2 r2 R B' L2 u l2 r2 B b' F' R f2 L2 l2 r2 R2 D F u' r2 B R' u' L l r2 d2

Part of a 1:57.55 avg of 12


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 30, 2010)

My first LL Skip after roughly 2 years of cubing 
All it got me was a 24.59 OH solve, a bit disappointing, even though it is a PB 
Tried it later with 2H (didn't know whole solution) and got 8.37 

Scramble (cross on U):
R U2 R U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D F' D' F' U2 B' L2 B U R F D L2 U2

Solution:
Cross: y' L' D' F2 R U R2
F2L #1: x2 U y2 R U2 R' U R U R'
F2L #2: y R' U R U' y R U R'
F2L #3: R' U' R U' L' U' L
F2L #4: U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
LL: U'


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sub 1 OH Avg. of 5:59.03
51.97, 1:04.84, 1:00.22, 1:05.83, 52.03


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 30, 2010)

How close?

*3x3* - 19.00 19.95 19.23 21.53 21.00 = *20.06 pb
*


----------



## Toad (Jun 30, 2010)

JDL what's your PB of 12?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 30, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> JDL what's your PB of 12?



around 23-24. I'll roll this though.

EDIT - I'm on fire tonight!

*Avg 12* - 19.00 19.95 19.23 21.53 21.00 21.56 22.50 21.88 19.84 (18.67) (35.60) 21.35 = *20.78* pb



Spoiler



1. L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R U' R B2 L F2 R' B' L R2 

2. U' L2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 D B2 L D B L' B2 L' F' U2 R' U' 

3. R2 B2 L D2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 U' L' D R2 U' R2 D2 B' L2 F' L' 

4. L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' L2 F U L2 R' B' F2 R' B2

5. B2 L U2 R' F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 R2 U R D' B L R' B' F2 L

6. L2 B2 L R' F' D U' L' B' R D F' R2 F2 U' L U B' L' D2 U2 L' F2 D' L' 

7. B' F R U B2 D2 F U B' U2 R U' L' R2 D2 B' D2 B F' L B' U' L2 R2 F 

8. U F2 D2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B F R2 U2 R B F L' D' B' U2 B L' D2 L U' 

9. R' D' L R B' F R B' D U' F U2 F' U B R U2 B F' D2 U2 B R D' L' 

10. R' B2 D' R U' L2 U L' B2 U2 L R2 D' F2 U2 F' R D U' R U B2 F D' R 

11. U B F2 R D2 F R' D B2 R2 D' B U2 R2 D U' L' B F2 D2 R2 U2 R' U' F 

12. R B F' R D2 F' R' F R2 D B U R' D2 U2 L U' L R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R B2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 30, 2010)

22.89 OH. PLL skip.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 1, 2010)

Double post!!!

OH. 

Average of 5: 26.43


Spoiler



1. 25.00 B' R' L2 U2 L B R' F' D L' B2 L2 R B' F2 L F R2 F' R' F' L' F D' B 
2. (23.27) B2 U2 R' B L2 U R' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L R2 F2 R2 U B U2 R' D B2 U' D2 
3. 27.43 F' U' F2 U2 B2 U' B F R D L' B' D2 U' L' U L B L B' L F2 D U' R2 
4. (39.56) D U2 B D' R' U2 F B2 L' F U F B U' F' D2 R2 D B' F R2 D2 B R U 
5. 26.86 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' U B' F U' L F2 U B' U2 D B L' F' R' U' L D R2 F' L



Average of 12: 29.38


Spoiler



1. 28.44 B' F' U' R B' L' B U D L2 D' F D L F2 L2 F2 B' L' U' D F2 L2 D2 R2 
2. (DNF) D' L' U2 F R' F' L' R2 F2 D2 R2 L' D' B2 L' B F D2 U' F R B F' R2 U2 
3. 25.00 B' R' L2 U2 L B R' F' D L' B2 L2 R B' F2 L F R2 F' R' F' L' F D' B 
4. 23.27 B2 U2 R' B L2 U R' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L R2 F2 R2 U B U2 R' D B2 U' D2 
5. 27.43 F' U' F2 U2 B2 U' B F R D L' B' D2 U' L' U L B L B' L F2 D U' R2 
6. 39.56 D U2 B D' R' U2 F B2 L' F U F B U' F' D2 R2 D B' F R2 D2 B R U 
7. 26.86 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' U B' F U' L F2 U B' U2 D B L' F' R' U' L D R2 F' L 
8. 29.77 R2 L U' D L2 F' D' R2 D' B D2 L' F2 U2 D R F2 D' U R B L2 B2 F2 R2 
9. (23.11) U R' B D U F L' R' D' R' L2 U' D L' F' D2 B U L2 D2 L U F2 R L2 
10. 32.93 L2 D' F D' B' R L D B D L' F2 B2 L B2 D U2 L2 F2 D F R' B F2 R 
11. 31.16 D U' F' L' B2 L' B2 U' R F2 B2 U' L2 F' U' L U B R' U' B2 R2 D U2 F2 
12. 29.40 U' D B2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 D2 B F2 L' D2 F L D' F' D' R F2 L2 B' L' B' D


----------



## ianini (Jul 1, 2010)

First average of 12 in a while... I kind of took a break.

Session average: 14.94
1. 13.80 R F2 D2 R' U R2 L2 D2 L U2 F D' U F B' R U2 L U' F' R2 D' U2 F2 U 
2. 13.80 D2 F' U' B2 D L' U' B2 D' L2 F2 D' B' L R U' D2 L D F L F L2 D' L2 
3. 15.28 D' R2 U B' U' R L' B' U2 D2 B F2 R' L' F2 R2 L2 U2 B D' L F D2 L2 D' 
4. 16.51 L F2 U F U B R2 L' D2 F' L2 U' D R D F' L2 R U' F U2 D2 R2 L' U2 
5. 15.63 U' F L' B2 D' F' L2 R D' U' F D2 U2 L D' U2 L2 U2 F U2 F' B L2 B' D' 
6. 14.33 D F' U2 B U' L2 U R B L' D' L B' R L' U R' D2 R2 F' B' L2 F' U B 
7. 15.81 B2 F R' B D U R' F R' L D' F B2 U F' R D' F' D B2 R' L2 U' B R 
8. 13.68 B' L' U2 F' L U' R B2 D' R' L2 D B L' R' U L' F2 L B' R' F U2 L2 B 
9. 16.11 B U R L2 F2 D' F' B2 D' B2 D2 U' R' B2 R F D L F' L U R D2 L F' 
10. 14.47 B2 D' B R2 U2 R U B L' B2 R F' U F2 D2 B U2 L' R2 F2 U' L2 B F2 R 
11. (10.88) R D U2 R' U' B2 U L2 D R2 D' U L D2 L F' D2 R' U2 B L U2 D' R' B2 
12. (19.32) U' R U R F' B D2 F' B L' D F B' L F' L' D R' L' U' L2 B R2 F L

PLL skip on 10. Would have been sub-10 but messed up a free F2L pair...


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2010)

4:55 team bld over webcam with faz. me calling.

4:46 team bld over webcam with faz. faz calling.

It was.. hard work


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2010)

joey said:


> 4:55 team bld over webcam with faz. me calling.
> 
> 4:46 team bld over webcam with faz. faz calling.
> 
> It was.. hard work



That's really cool! (And yeah, I can see how it would be hard work.)

Since Chris Hardwick and I never seem to get to a competition together these days, perhaps we should try our 7x7x7 team BLD that we want to do this way. (Done BLD-style, of course.) I wonder how long it would take? Probably several hours, I'd guess.


----------



## Faz (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh man my arms were sore from holding the cube up >_>


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 1, 2010)

*Full OLL*

On Friday, June 25th, I decided to finish learning the rest of the OLLs that I have previously neglected learning *(procrastination)*. I had *28* algorithms that I had to learn and I felt like making it my goal to finish learning by Monday or the end of Sunday.

I accomplished that. And of course, I had _*terrible*_ recognition. After that I decided to use my flashcards to get used to recognition, and it worked. OLLs started to click faster and faster, and now I am pretty comfortable with them. It took about 2 days of vigorous OLL recognition practice to finally get it down, but I'm happy to have spent those 5 days doing only OLLs.


----------



## Edward (Jul 1, 2010)

Starting to do 4x4 >.>

Average of 5: 1:59.74
1. 2:04.98 R f D' B R' U2 L2 D2 L' F u L2 U2 f D' u' R2 D' B' u U2 f u2 B L' f u F' U F' L' r2 u U2 r' R f2 U' D u
2. 1:56.29 r u2 L2 D' r f R U2 D R' B R' u r' u2 R2 F2 B' r' B L' U L2 U2 r2 R u2 D2 F2 R L2 B U2 B' L f D' f2 u2 L
3. 1:57.96 U' r R2 F r D f U D2 F f' R2 D' F' R' F' B L2 R' D r2 f D r D2 f' L R' f F' L2 D' f' L2 u' R' F R' B2 L2
4. (DNF) r u2 D2 f2 L' F2 u' r' F' D2 f2 D' B2 U F B2 D2 U2 L' u2 f F L' r2 F' R2 D' u2 F' f2 u2 D r2 F2 R' r' u' B' f D'
5. (1:37.28) R' D L R F' R F' u' r' F r U' f2 D L F u2 R B2 D R2 U2 f' B' L' F L' B2 D' r R D2 U' B r2 L' F2 D2 u2 B' 

PB avg5 with PB single in there. am slow


----------



## sutty17 (Jul 1, 2010)

2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, pyraminx, megaminx, gigaminx and teraminx relay: 1:43:50.75

Teraminx was just over an hour, Gigaminx was around 18 minutes and I'm not sure about the others


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 1, 2010)

joey said:


> 4:55 team bld over webcam with faz. me calling.
> 
> 4:46 team bld over webcam with faz. faz calling.
> 
> It was.. hard work



sloooooooooooowww


----------



## Kian (Jul 1, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 4:55 team bld over webcam with faz. me calling.
> ...



you're ignoring the language barrier.


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 1, 2010)

Spoiler



9.37, 8.53, 10.01, 10.25, 11.71, 8.68, 9.54, 11.20, 8.49, 10.68, 8.64, 10.42, 9.64, 9.84, 10.22, 11.11, 9.24, 10.63, 8.64, 11.30, 9.44, 12.11, 10.20, 9.54, 8.76, 10.07, 8.03, 9.11, 9.32, 14.94, 7.87, 8.59, 9.75, 9.04, 8.76, 11.52, 9.18, 10.70, 8.83, 9.43, 10.31, 11.28, 11.22, 7.89, 9.49, 13.10, 7.42, 8.62, 9.67, 10.95, 10.90, 7.41, 11.17, 8.45, 9.17, 8.34, 11.33, 8.84, 7.87, 9.24, 10.36, 9.45, 9.35, 7.55, 9.98, 10.55, 8.17, 10.06, 9.88, 10.19, 7.69, (14.99), 8.89, 11.42, (6.29), 9.50, 10.54, 11.24, 9.47, 8.06, 12.97, 11.35, 9.56, 9.04, 10.46, 9.59, 10.84, 9.82, 9.23, 11.23, 9.57, 11.01, 10.13, 10.49, 10.40, 10.99, 8.78, 8.90, 8.27, 10.92



9.81 average of 100 
I'm doing an average of 100 every day until nationals for preparation. Red Bull makes me turn SO fast!!!! :O
I also got my personal best nonlucky single in the average, 6.29. Scramble:
F B2 U' L2 F2 B2 R' F U2 D' R' B R' D R B' F L2 F' L R2 U L2 F B 
xcross and preserve 3 move pair: y' L' D R' U D' R'
second pair: y' U L U L'
third pair: F' U' F U' R U R'
fourth pair: y U' R U R'
OLL: F R' F' L F R F' L'
PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 9.81 average of 100



lolwut. nice job. looking forward to nationals even more.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Red Bull makes me turn SO fast!!!! :O


no mountain dew?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > Red Bull makes me turn SO fast!!!! :O
> ...



rowe's buying 12 packs of red bull for nationals. he'll be so fast that you won't even see him compete. you just see a solved cube.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 1, 2010)

I think something's wrong with your 6.29 solution.

sub-10 avg100 is prowe.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jul 1, 2010)

Statistics for 07-01-2010 15:08:21

Average: 13.40
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 10.12
Worst Time: 17.56
Individual Times:
1.	16.90	F' R2 D2 U2 R F2 L2 R D L R2 B2 F D2 L R' B2 F' L2 B' R' D2 U2 L2 U'
2.	14.44	B' F L' R D' U F2 D2 L F2 R' D U' L D U' B2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 U2 L F'
3.	12.50	B' F D U2 L D2 L2 R2 F L2 D U' R' D' U' R2 D U2 L2 F' L' U' L U L'
4.	14.31	R2 D2 U R2 F R2 B' F L R' F' L2 B' U L2 D R F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B R' D'
5.	13.08	L' B' D2 B' D U F' L2 D2 L R U' L' R' B' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R B F2 U2
6.	13.59	U F' R F' D U2 B' D2 F2 L R' B2 F2 L' R' U2 F L2 F L' R' F L' R' F2
7.	12.31	R' D' U2 L2 D B' F' D2 B' F' D' U' L2 R2 B D B2 F2 D U R B2 F R' U
8.	(17.56)	B' F D2 R B2 L R' D U B2 F' D2 L B' U' R2 B' R2 D' U' B2 D' U2 L D
9.	12.86	R2 D' U' R D' U L' R2 B' F2 L R2 U' B F2 R D U' L R U' L B' F' R'
10.	(10.12)	F D2 L2 B F' L' R2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 F' L R B2 F' R' B' U F R2
11.	12.18	U2 B2 L R' F' L2 F2 D2 B R F L F2 D' F U R D2 L R2 D' U R2 D U2
12.	11.81	B F' L' R B2 U2 B' D' U2 F' D R F2 D2 L' R2 B R' U2 B F2 R F2 L B

holy balls @below

Statistics for 07-01-2010 15:09:31

Average: 12.28
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 10.12
Worst Time: 17.56
Individual Times:
1.	12.86	R2 D' U' R D' U L' R2 B' F2 L R2 U' B F2 R D U' L R U' L B' F' R'
2.	(10.12)	F D2 L2 B F' L' R2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 F' L R B2 F' R' B' U F R2
3.	12.18	U2 B2 L R' F' L2 F2 D2 B R F L F2 D' F U R D2 L R2 D' U R2 D U2
4.	11.81	B F' L' R B2 U2 B' D' U2 F' D R F2 D2 L' R2 B R' U2 B F2 R F2 L B
5.	(DNF)	D L2 D F' U2 L2 D U R' D2 U B D' U' B2 D B U2 L' R2 D' L2 B F L


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 1, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I think something's wrong with your 6.29 solution.
> 
> sub-10 avg100 is prowe.


I don't think somethings wrong with it... but thanks


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 1, 2010)

(9.46), 14.30, (15.06), 9.84, 12.83 

lol times.


----------



## Escher (Jul 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 9.81 average of 100



Got my ass kicked O_O

Ima have to start practicing properly again, I want US Nationals 1st place


----------



## Weston (Jul 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Red Bull makes me turn SO fast!!!! :O



I have a 32 pack of red bull in my room


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 1, 2010)

Escher said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > 9.81 average of 100
> ...



good luck


----------



## Escher (Jul 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> good luck



you too!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 2, 2010)

omg omg omg

35.32, 35.65, 40.36, 32.84, 32.18, 41.67, 44.71, 36.43, 35.38, 42.92, 30.05, 40.90 

best time: 30.05
worst time: 44.71

best avg5: 34.60

avg12: 37.36

i just got new PB in all 3 categories omg omg omg 

and the 30.05 wasn't even lucky!
lol its too good for me to even complain about being so close to sub-30 single without getting it


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

46 2-4 relay

3-9-34 splits

2:06 2-5 relay


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 46 2-4 relay
> 
> 3-9-34 splits
> 
> 2:06 2-5 relay


slow downnnnnnn lol. nice one


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I think something's wrong with your 6.29 solution.



clicky


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 2, 2010)

Weston said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > Red Bull makes me turn SO fast!!!! :O
> ...



Don't spill it on your math book.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 2, 2010)

OMFG!

10.73 OH! LL skip!

D' U' F' B2 U2 F' B U2 D' B D' U B2 R' B L' B' F2 L' F' U F2 B L' R'

Reconstruction:
Cross: x2 Rw U' R y' R U D
F2L1: z2 U R ' U'
F2L2: z' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L3: y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L4: U2 R U' R' U' y' R' U R
LL: U

3.16 TPS


----------



## Edward (Jul 2, 2010)

Morten said:


> OMFG!
> 
> 10.73 OH! LL skip!
> 
> D' U' F' B2 U2 F' B U2 D' B D' U B2 R' B L' B' F2 L' F' U F2 B L' R'



[5:22:13 AM] Morten Arborg: omg!
[5:22:18 AM] Morten Arborg: 10.73 ONEHANDED!
[5:22:35 AM] Lucky★Star: Niiicer
[5:22:37 AM] Lucky★Star: niice*
[5:22:43 AM] Morten Arborg: LL skip
[5:22:44 AM] Morten Arborg: 
[5:23:31 AM] Morten Arborg: Oh my FU****G GOD!


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 2, 2010)

R2 F L' B' D R2 D2 L F U' L' R D2 U2 B R D' U R' U2 B' F' D F' U
Cross on U
23.44, personal best


----------



## dada222 (Jul 2, 2010)

FIRST SUB 20 SOLVE: 19.71!!!

I could do a best average as well but I ruined it because of a cross mistake on the last solve, how heartbreaking


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 46 2-4 relay
> 
> 3-9-34 splits



:|


----------



## Shortey (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll post today's OH accomplishments. 

Single: 10.73 (LL skip, last pb was 14.05 xP)
avg5: 17.86 (last pb was 17.88 me thinks)
avg12: 18.54 (last pb was 19.34 I think)


----------



## Toad (Jul 2, 2010)

Well it took my long enough but it's finally here!! Yay for sub15 

(Ave12)
Average: *14.90*
Standard Deviation: 0.93
Best Time: 10.55


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	13.49	- B2 F' U2 F D' F' D' R' F2 L R D' B' F2 D U L' D' U B' F' R' U' B' F2
2.	16.55	- D R' F D2 U' B' F D U' R U L2 B2 F2 D' B L' B' L R2 B F D' L' U
3.	14.06	- B2 L' R B2 U L2 R B2 F' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 F' D2 B F D2
4.	14.01	- F L' D' U2 R' U2 B L2 R2 B F2 U2 R D' L2 R2 D U F L R2 F' U' L2 R2
5.	15.26	- L2 D U B L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 D L R D U' L2 R2 D R' B F2
6.	14.61	- F' U B2 D' U L D R B' F U L D2 U F' U F D2 B L2 D U2 R' B2 L2
7.	14.75	- {PLL SKIP} -B2 F R' B2 F2 D B2 F2 L' R D B' D' U' F' U' F2 L B2 L2 U F L' R2 U
8.	16.08	- F R D' U' L' F' R' B L D' L' F2 L' R' F2 D2 U' B' R D2 U2 L2 B' F' R
9.	(22.30) - L' R2 B2 D L2 D' F' L B' L R' D U' B2 F2 R B U2 F' L2 R' D' B' F2 D
10.	13.98	- L D2 L' R2 B' R2 B D' U2 L2 R' F L F2 L2 B2 D' U B2 F' L' R B L U2
11.	(10.55) - L2 B2 L' D U2 F L2 D L2 R D B2 D U' B2 R B D' R2 U2 B' D U R' B
12.	16.22	- D2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B R B' F D' B' F2 L F R D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 U


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 2, 2010)

Morten said:


> I'll post today's OH accomplishments.
> 
> Single: 10.73 (LL skip, last pb was 14.05 xP)
> avg5: 17.86 (last pb was 17.88 me thinks)
> avg12: 18.54 (last pb was 19.34 I think)



fu


----------



## Shortey (Jul 2, 2010)

I love you too David. <3 

2-Handed this time:
NL single: 7.67
avg5: 9.91 (not pb)
avg12: 10.36


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 2, 2010)

*sigh* I give up. At least I am still faster than you at other non-3x3 stuffs.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> *sigh* I give up. At least I am still faster than you at other non-3x3 stuffs.



I'm only faster than your at OH and 2H. You pwn me at BLD and FMC.


----------



## sutty17 (Jul 2, 2010)

Teraminx: 57:04.35

First sub hour


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2010)

(2.29), 3.37, 2.94, 3.16, 3.77, 2.79, 5.18, 3.72, 2.80, (5.25), 3.68, 3.76

3.52 avg12

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2010)

*OH YEEEEEEEEEEEEAH :O*

12.22, 11.74, (12.87), 10.76, 11.78, 11.72, 12.19, 11.61, 11.73, 11.71, 11.71, (10.64) = *11.72 avg12*

^_^


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow you had 6 11.7x


----------



## Edward (Jul 2, 2010)

I wanted sub 30 ;-;

Average of 5: 30.13
1. (28.27) R F2 R' L2 F2 U F2 B2 U' R' B2 F2 L' F' U R2 L' D U2 L R D' B2 F' R
2. 29.12 L2 F2 R' L2 D2 U2 R2 D' L' U2 D2 B2 R' U2 D2 L' F B2 L U' R2 U B U' R2
3. (36.84) D U F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U L' B D F2 D2 L2 B R' F' B' D2 R2 B2 F R' F
4. 30.66 B L' R' U' L' B F2 L2 U' B U2 B R2 L2 F2 U' R D2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' R
5. 30.63 F' U' F' D2 U2 L U' F2 B' D2 L2 R2 D B D U' B F' D U R' D' L2 B2 L'


----------



## Toad (Jul 2, 2010)

So like my PB before this was 35.8x ... (OH)

Average: *29.79*
Standard Deviation: 2.57
Best Time: 23.54


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	29.31	- L2 R D2 F U2 R B2 F2 D' B2 F R D2 U2 F' R F2 R2 B' F' R B F' D2 U'
2.	25.02	- L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 F D' U F2 D U' F' L' R' B U' L' R2 F L2 U B2 F R
3.	29.32	- B2 R' D2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 R' D2 U2 B D2 U' B F R2 U' F2 U F2 U' F R' D'
4.	(23.54) - PB Single I think - R' D2 F D B2 D' B F U B2 L' R' D' R D' L2 R2 F U R D2 U' B' F' L'
5.	30.99	- D' B' L' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' F D2 R B F' D2 U2 L R' D' U2 B F D' F' U L2
6.	28.92	- B2 F2 D L2 R F D2 B' F L' U' B L' R D' U' B2 F D2 U L' D L B' D2
7.	34.32	- L R B2 D2 U B' L' R B2 F' D' U' L R D2 B F2 D2 U2 L' R D B' D2 B'
8.	29.92	- B F R F' D U B' D R' B2 L2 U2 B U B2 F R2 F' D' U2 B F' U' F' R
9.	(38.40) - R' U B' F' L2 B D R D' F L' B2 F' R B2 R' B F D B F2 U B' F' U
10.	31.00	- {PLL SKIP} - U L' R' D U B' L F' D B L R' B2 F L' D' U2 F2 L' F L2 R2 D2 U2 L
11.	33.52	- D2 U2 R2 D' B U2 F U F' L2 B' L D F' D' B' F' R F R D' U2 B2 U2 B2
12.	25.58	- L2 R2 B2 F D U B' F' L' R B L2 B' F U B U R2 B' D2 R' B U2 B2 F2



Sub15 3x3 and Sub30 OH in the same day... Very very happy


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 2, 2010)

Toad zegt:
they're both in accomplishment thread
comment about them or something pls?
I always comment on yours 
Maarten zegt:
You comment on everything >_>
Toad zegt:
...
beshush


----------



## Toad (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2010)

3x3 9.37 easy cross, 3 R U R' F2L's 1 R U' R' U R U' R', F R U R' U' F' oll and pll skip

scramble: L' R B2 R' B' F' L2 R U2 L B' F2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 R' D U R D' U2 B2 L2


----------



## Escher (Jul 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> *OH YEEEEEEEEEEEEAH :O*
> 
> 12.22, 11.74, (12.87), 10.76, 11.78, 11.72, 12.19, 11.61, 11.73, 11.71, 11.71, (10.64) = *11.72 avg12*
> 
> ^_^




niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice Kir 

Now do it in comp.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 3x3 9.37 easy cross, 3 R U R' F2L's 1 R U' R' U R U' R', F R U R' U' F' oll and pll skip
> 
> scramble: L' R B2 R' B' F' L2 R U2 L B' F2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 R' D U R D' U2 B2 L2



ugh..that's a pretty hard cross. How did you do it? Scramble with cross on D or U?


----------



## Truncator (Jul 3, 2010)

*Average of 12: 3.27 (σ = 0.37)*
1. 3.03 F' U2 R U' F' U' F2 U2 R U'
2. 3.59 R2 F U' F U' F' R2
3. 3.13 F' U2 F' R' F R2 U' F' U'
4. (4.41) R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R2 F'
5. (2.53) U R2 F2 U R2 U F U' F
6. 3.27 U' F' R' F' R U2 F' U F2
7. 2.69 R' F' U R' F' U2 R' U2
8. 2.94 F' U' R F2 U' R F' R' U'
9. 3.84 U' R U' F R U2 F' R U'
10. 3.61 F2 U F R' F2 U F U2 F
11. 3.68 R F U R' F R' U R' U'
12. 2.88 U' F U F' R F' U' F R2 U'

Avg of 5 is lol, but solves 4-8 makes my first sub-3:
(4.41), (2.53), 3.27, 2.69, 2.94 = *2.97 (σ = 0.24)*


----------



## Parity (Jul 3, 2010)

First sub 10 NL
9.88


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 3, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Average of 12: 3.27 (σ = 0.37)
> 1. 3.03 F' U2 R U' F' U' F2 U2 R U'
> 2. 3.59 R2 F U' F U' F' R2
> 3. 3.13 F' U2 F' R' F R2 U' F' U'
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2010)

yay OH

Average of 5: 13.93
1. 13.74 F L' F L2 F2 U' D' F' L' U R L' B' R' U L2 U' B' U' F' L U L D2 B2 
2. (18.54) B' F2 D R' D2 L B' U2 B U2 L' D B2 R U F' D' R D2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 L' 
3. 14.32 D L2 U2 F2 L' U' B' U2 R2 F L U2 D R2 D B2 D R2 F' U' L2 F2 B' U' L' 
4. (13.20) R2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B L2 D U' R' D' L' B L2 F L D F' U B U D2 L2 
5. 13.73 L' U2 D R B L2 R F2 U B2 D2 R' U B F' D B L' U R' B2 U F' R L


----------



## Truncator (Jul 3, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 3.27 (σ = 0.37)
> ...


Thanks, I don't know what I was thinking


----------



## Kian (Jul 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> yay OH
> 
> Average of 5: 13.93
> 1. 13.74 F L' F L2 F2 U' D' F' L' U R L' B' R' U L2 U' B' U' F' L U L D2 B2
> ...



My jaw literally dropped when I read that.


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Jul 3, 2010)

My best avg of 12!  Cube: FII

Session Average: 49.91
Best Time: 34.29
Worst Time: 1:01.44
Standard Deviation: 8.2 (16.5%)

*52.41* D F B2 D R' B2 F' U2 B2 R' F B2 D L2 B D2 F' U2 F R' L F B' D2 U'
*(34.29)* R2 F' R F2 U F' B U2 F2 U' L' U2 B D' B2 U' B2 F2 L' U F L R B' F'
*53.73* U' B2 D' B D2 L B U' R2 D' U2 F2 D' U' R L2 D L' F2 B' U' F' D' L U
*52.04* F L R D R2 D' F L2 R D2 B2 F L' B' U D L U' D2 L U' B' D B R
*1:00.45* D2 F' L' B' R U F2 U' D' B2 D F2 L2 R' D F2 U' F' U' R U D2 F2 R' L'
*54.98* B2 D U B U' F B2 R D2 B2 D' F' U2 D2 B' L2 F2 U L' R' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2
*39.82* F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' L' D' L D R B' F2 D' L2 R2 F' L2 R D B L U' R
*44.84* R2 D' U' F' L2 F2 L D U' R2 D2 B' U' B2 F2 D L2 D R U2 R' D' L2 D' F
*38.80* D2 F2 B U R D2 F B2 R F D' L2 D B2 D2 U2 B' R F' U' F2 D' L2 F2 U
*(1:01.44)* L' U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D' U L' B R2 F2 R F U D F U' R2 L' B2 U2 D2 F2 D'
*54.70* R2 U2 L2 R U2 L D2 R D2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 B L' F' U' F2 L2 U' L F2 D' U2
51.44+ D' L' U D2 B' L' B' U B' L R2 U2 L U' F' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 F D L' R' B


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Jul 3, 2010)

Cube: FII My best Avg of 12 ever so far. 

Session Average: 46.98
Best Time: 37.91
Worst Time: 1:06.99
Standard Deviation: 7.4 (15.8%)

1. *43.52* U R' L' F2 D2 L R B L' B L' B2 L' B' R' B L' D2 L2 R2 F2 R' B' L' U2
2. *48.49* B' R L' B' D' B2 L' B2 U L B2 D' L2 D' B L B R2 U2 R2 L' B' U' F' B
3. *44.61* F' D2 L R2 D L2 F B' L' R2 F L R2 D F L R D' F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F'
4. *45.04* U' L U F' U B2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 B' R2 U F R F2 U D2 F' L D2 U' B F
5. *56.30* B F2 D' L2 D2 R U' B U' L' D2 B D2 F B D' F2 D' L U' D L R F2 L'
6. (1:06.99) U R' D2 F2 R' D R D2 B2 F' U' F' D' R F U2 B2 U B D F U2 B2 F U'
7. *42.25* B' D U' B D' U B L' U B' R' U R B U D F2 R D R' L D R2 D L
8. *43.55* D R F' L F L R F2 U R2 F' L' F' B' U2 F B' L F D2 F U F2 D B
9. *42.23* D F R2 F R' F' B D' L2 F L U' D' L B2 D' F2 R' F2 L' B2 L' R B F
10. *44.20* U R F' L R' F' B' R' D' R U' B' U2 B2 F U D F' R' L B F D' L R2
11. *48.65* B2 R' B' U' F B R B U B2 D2 B2 L F' L' U2 L B' D2 B D F D' L R2
12. (*37.91*) F' R L F' D F' U' D2 R U B2 L B' U R' U2 F B' R' U2 F' B2 D L' F' 

More focused on faster an efficient crosses. And better f2l pairing. Thank you everyone!


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Jul 3, 2010)

got my first sub-14 sub-13 and sub-12 second 3x3 solves at the same time...went from a pr of 14.3 to 11.8. It was awesome easy x-cross and a PLL skip. I'm sure the OLL and f2l were easy too.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 3, 2010)

Master Magic - 2.57avg 50 inc
single pb - 2.31 (I think)
avg5 pb - 2.36 (2.46) 2.41 (2.33) 2.46 = 2.41
avg12pb - 2.44 2.47 2.33 2.46 2.44 (2.53) 2.46 2.36 2.46 2.41 (2.33) 2.46= 2.43


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Sin-H (Jul 3, 2010)

Average of 5: 7.58
1. 7.83 U' B F' U2 F L B' L' R B F2 L' D R D2 B' U' R F2 R2 L' F R2 B2 D 
2. (7.19) D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' U' L2 R D' B' D B2 R' U L R' D U' L' F2 U2 B2 
3. 7.22 F2 L2 B2 R' F R' D F U L' F' U B2 D F' U2 F' D2 R' L' F2 B' D2 L U2 
4. (8.34) R F2 B2 U2 D2 L' U' B2 U' B D' U2 R L2 D2 L' F L' R B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R 
5. 7.68 L F' D2 L' R D B' D B' L B2 F2 R' L' D' U' L' B L' B F D' F B R 

o my frikkin god...

Average of 12: 8.22
1. 7.83 U' B F' U2 F L B' L' R B F2 L' D R D2 B' U' R F2 R2 L' F R2 B2 D 
2. (7.19) D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' U' L2 R D' B' D B2 R' U L R' D U' L' F2 U2 B2 
3. 7.22 F2 L2 B2 R' F R' D F U L' F' U B2 D F' U2 F' D2 R' L' F2 B' D2 L U2 
4. 8.34 R F2 B2 U2 D2 L' U' B2 U' B D' U2 R L2 D2 L' F L' R B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R 
5. 7.68 L F' D2 L' R D B' D B' L B2 F2 R' L' D' U' L' B L' B F D' F B R 
6. 8.88 B2 D L2 D2 R' D' F U' L2 U2 B2 D' B' U2 D F D' F2 B2 U' L D' R' D2 U 
7. 8.36 F R' U' D' F' L' R2 D2 F B D' B L U' F2 D' B F2 U' L2 R2 D L F R 
8. (9.11) F2 R L2 B2 R F L' F D' U' L' R' F B2 L2 B D2 U R B' R F' B' D2 F 
9. 8.63 D' R2 F' B' L R F L' D' R2 D' L' B R U' L B2 D B U L B' R F' B 
10. 8.36 B2 F2 U R2 D U L' F2 B2 U2 B' R' B2 R' D2 F2 L2 D' B' R' B' R2 F2 R2 D' 
11. 8.47 D' U L' D L2 D B U' B U' F2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 R' F' R2 D' B R2 F2 L 
12. 8.47 F R L' U' D2 L' B' R' U' F' R' D' R' U2 R' B2 L B D' F2 L2 D U' B 

done while racing Robert on #rubik
(and while watching GER - ARG hrhr)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hubi is so fast I wanna be just like him


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 3, 2010)

when I grow down.

(Hubi's younger than me :s )


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 3, 2010)

hubi too fast


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 3, 2010)

Hubi is the man

EDIT: .08 away from Faz avg12


----------



## Feryll (Jul 3, 2010)

Rolling average of 5 PB: *16.24*
1	(14.71)	B2 D2 U F2 U2 D2 L D' R' B F R2 U D B' U D R' L' F' L2 R F R' D'
2	16.41	U' R2 U F2 R' L2 D' U2 F' B' R2 D2 B2 L U' R' U L2 D' U2 R U B U L
3	(DNF)	U2 F2 D2 F U2 L R' B D2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 D' R D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 L F'
4	16.22	B2 F2 L U' R2 D U' L R2 B' D B' R B' D' U2 R' F2 U L B' R' D2 L U
5	16.09	U' B F' L' U F' D' B' F L U2 B2 D L2 F' L' B' L F' D' F B U' B D


----------



## Owen (Jul 3, 2010)

3x3:

Average of 5: 26.82
1. 27.86 R' F2 R' U2 B' L D2 B' L2 U D' L F2 B' U' F2 U D2 L2 D' U2 R U' L2 D'
2. 26.13 L B' F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R2 D F' R U2 B2 U2 R L2 U2 L B' D2 R2 L' D U2
3. (31.10) D2 B2 U R2 L2 F L2 D' U' L' B D L B L2 R' U R2 L' F2 D' L D' L B
4. (21.49) L' B' U2 B' L' R2 B2 R2 D' U' L F' D2 B' D2 L' R2 U2 D F' U B2 L' D' L'
5. 26.46 F' L2 D U' L D' U B U B' R' B L2 F' U R' L' D2 L2 B' R2 L D' L' U' 


I'm getting faster!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 4, 2010)

2x2 avg of 5


Spoiler



Statistics for 07-03-2010 19:44:08

Average: 4.49
Standard Deviation: 0.06
Best Time: 4.20
Worst Time: 6.96
Individual Times:
1.	4.57	U' F2 R' F U R' F2 R' U
2.	4.38	F2 U F' U' R F2 R F' R'
3.	4.52	U R2 F' U' R'
4.	(6.96)	F' U2 R F U' F R' U' F2
5.	(4.20)	F2 R F R U2 R U2 F' U'


video coming


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Average of 5: 7.58
> 1. 7.83 U' B F' U2 F L B' L' R B F2 L' D R D2 B' U' R F2 R2 L' F R2 B2 D
> 2. (7.19) D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' U' L2 R D' B' D B2 R' U L R' D U' L' F2 U2 B2
> 3. 7.22 F2 L2 B2 R' F R' D F U L' F' U B2 D F' U2 F' D2 R' L' F2 B' D2 L U2
> ...



very nice consistency  only 1 sup 9


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 5: 7.58
> ...


But, but, but that's impossible. :O Wow.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it's funny how you and Faz can sometimes do such fast averages without getting a sub-WR single.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 4, 2010)

18.10 solve. 2nd sub-20 solve


----------



## ianini (Jul 4, 2010)

Too fast... Great job Hubi!


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2010)

watwatwatwat hubi wat wat wat.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 4, 2010)

accomplished!

--30.xx ao15 (stuck in 40's for over two months..grr
--skewb ao15 of 20.xx!
--mastermorphix ao5 of 1:30.xx! (can't stand more than 5 solves)

to accomplish: 
solve super square 1
full COLL
full PLL (but not OLL)
master ZZ.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 12.61
1. 11.30 F D' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 B L' D' B2 F' L' D2 B U' L' U' L D2 B' U R' F 
2. 13.36 R' B2 U2 R F U2 B' R L' B U2 R2 F' L' F L2 R' F2 B2 D F U2 R' D U 
3. 14.32 D2 F2 R' U B2 L' U' D F' U' R D R F B2 U2 F R' D' R D B2 F2 R U2 
4. 13.73 D' B' U' D2 B F2 L2 R B F2 L B' F D' F' U' R2 L' B D U F2 B R' L2 
5. 10.73 F' R' B2 L D' L' R F2 R B D' U2 R2 U B' D2 F D F D' U B2 F R U2 
6. (14.52) R U' D2 B2 F' U' L2 D L2 U' B U' L' U' D2 R2 L' F D' R U2 R U R2 D 
7. 13.24 B D L2 B2 F L2 F D B2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B U B' F R B' D2 F L U2 F' 
8. 12.61 F D' B2 R' B2 F' L U2 L' F' B' L' B2 R2 F U R B F2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R2 
9. 12.97 R2 F R2 B D L U2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' F' R2 B' L' U D2 L U F B2 D 
10. 13.74 F2 D R2 D' U' R L2 F' L D R' F' D F' B U2 R2 D L2 D U2 F R' F2 B2 
11. 10.11 R' B' D' L U' L2 U' L' F R' D B2 L2 U B L' B' U R' F2 L D' B U' L 
12. (10.08) F2 B' L2 U2 B' D U R' U' B D2 U R2 F R B2 R2 B2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 F' L' 

Crazy a12, and a pb a5. I think all the 10 second solves were non-lucky. Last 5 solves was the pb a5, which was 11.90.


EDIT: New pb a5. I continued the average, then got a 14.81 and 10.87, which makes an 11.58 a5.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2010)

oshi we forgot to meetup.


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

Session average: 13.56
1. (10.08) B2 R2 B' L2 U F' B2 D F' R' B2 F' D U L2 D2 L2 B L2 R' F2 U2 R D B
2. 12.60 R2 L2 U R L D' B2 L R U2 R' L U2 R' B L' R2 F' U2 R2 F' L B R2 B
3. (14.63) L' U' L B' R U2 F2 B R L F2 L F2 D' R2 D L' D2 U R2 B' D' F' B2 U'
4. 13.52 R2 L' D' R L' D' B U L R B2 U2 L B D B' L F U B' U2 B R' D' L
5. 14.55 R2 F2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L F' U F2 L2 R B' R B D L' R' B D2 B' L' D2 U 

Yay


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 4, 2010)

When do you leave faz?


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2010)

Friday.


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 4, 2010)

8.05 avg12
8.25, 6.97, 7.94, 7.34, 9.00, (6.50), 7.96, 8.69, (9.71), 8.00, 8.57, 7.74
WR WILL BE MINE CUZ IM SO GOOD 


Spoiler



this is total ******** btw


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2010)

13.10, 14.01, 14.70, 11.16, 15.20, 17.63, 16.75, 14.68, 17.06, 17.11, 22.85, 15.92 = 15.62

first 5 are 13.94

also lol rowe.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 4, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I think it's funny how you and Faz can sometimes do such fast averages without getting a sub-WR single.



It's really simple; they don't go to too many competitions.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not sure that has anything to do with it.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 4, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 8.05 avg12
> 8.25, 6.97, 7.94, 7.34, 9.00, (6.50), 7.96, 8.69, (9.71), 8.00, 8.57, 7.74
> WR WILL BE MINE CUZ IM SO GOOD
> 
> ...









Truncator said,not me!


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2010)

irontwig said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's funny how you and Faz can sometimes do such fast averages without getting a sub-WR single.
> ...


aronpm just meant within that average.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 4, 2010)

joey said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Oh, ok.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 4, 2010)

7.96 full step 

B2 U2 B' L R' D' R2 U2 L' F' R' L' F2 B2 D2 U' B' F U' D' L' B2 U2 F2 R' 

x2 y' L' R D U F2
y U R U' R'
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
y2 U' R U' R' y' R' U2 R

U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

45 moves = 5.65 tps


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

Average of 5: 16.00
1. 16.64 U' R2 F R' U L' B' R' F' L F2 L B R U' B' D2 R U B F' D2 R2 F2 D
2. (14.74) D2 L B2 L R' U L' B R2 B F2 D U2 R B U D2 R' U' F2 U2 B L2 R' F
3. 15.47 R2 F' B' L' F' L D F R B L F B2 L' F L2 D' B2 L2 D' F' R' D R L'
4. (17.50) F2 B L' F' B' U D R' D' L2 R' B2 L' F R' U B' U R2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D B2
5. 15.89 D U2 R2 L F' D' R2 D R D2 B2 R2 B' D' F' U' R L2 D R' D' R' D2 U' L 


Not PB at all. I just like it because it's a flat number


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2010)

2x2

2.62	2.52	2.53	2.70	2.67	(3.98)	2.99	2.37	(1.61)	2.99	2.40	2.67 = 2.65 avg12

not pb, but still good

also, pretty pointless, but whatever

2.18 (1.38) (3.77) 2.63 1.55 = 2.12 avg5


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2
> 
> 2.62	2.52	2.53	2.70	2.67	(3.98)	2.99	2.37	(1.61)	2.99	2.40	2.67 = 2.65 avg12
> 
> ...


Sub 3? 
Post videos gogogogo


----------



## Shortey (Jul 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...



He already has a sub3 avg12 on video.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2010)

Morten said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 4, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Average of 5: *10.01*
1. (11.66) D B R2 D2 B2 F L R U2 R' F2 D R F' R L' B2 D' L' B' L2 R2 D' B R' 
2. 11.33 L2 B2 L R2 U' L2 R' U F2 B' D2 L B2 U F2 R' D' F2 D B' L' R' D2 F L 
3. 9.37 D B D' U2 L D2 B2 F L F' D' F' R D L2 R F' R' F2 L' B2 F' L' B D' 
4. (9.33) R' F D2 R2 F' U' L D2 B' R' D R2 U2 D2 B L2 R' U L' F L D2 L' U R2 
5. 9.34 U' F2 B' L R' B2 R U B' F' U' R' B' F2 D' R2 U2 D F D2 R' D F U2 R' 

Yes I failed at rolling..my heart was beating too fast I couldn't do it 
All full step btw


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Got my first non-lucky sub20 on the 3x3: 17.35. This was better than my old lucky time by 1.5 seconds. I say non-lucky because I had no skips, but it was an easy cross, an antiSune for the second look of OLL, and J1 for PLL (both of which I am good at).


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



DAMN



Spoiler



2x2


Spoiler



1.64	2.60	4.26	3.61	4.09	1.59	2.26	2.90	3.80	2.18	1.38	3.77	2.63	1.55	3.63	3.72	3.08	3.47	2.92	2.02	2.83	2.08	2.82	3.29	2.60	2.70	3.57	3.27	4.24	2.86	2.62	2.52	2.53	2.70	2.67	3.98	2.99	2.37	1.61	2.99	2.40	2.67	3.85	2.94	3.12	3.38	4.48	1.94	2.83	3.88	3.43	4.53	4.17	2.20	1.45	3.06	3.68	2.35	3.03	(4.83)	2.63	4.54	3.64	3.04	3.53	2.49	4.80	3.54	2.01	4.18	2.40	2.34	4.52	3.00	4.18	2.96	2.22	2.74	2.05	2.98	(0.99)	3.21	3.61	3.92	2.55	3.57	3.44	3.03	2.56	2.73	3.16	3.17	2.84	4.03	3.73	2.18	1.22	3.34	1.88	2.63

3.00 avg100

0.99 was first layer skip

scramble: R F R F' U' R' U


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 4, 2010)

OH avg5 - 30.97
(34.50)
29.86
(29.22)
32.84
30.22

Don't have scrambles because the internet on my laptop isn't working. On a different computer.

Avg12 was 33.39 (.01 off of PB)


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 4, 2010)

7.15 
B2 L' R' U2 R2 D2 U' F' L' R2 B2 D2 L2 R B U L B2 F2 L R2 B' D' B' F2

zR'FUr'R'UrU2LU'
xMU2rUR'U'R'U'RUR'U2RU'r'
UR'ULU'RUL'
U'M'U'M'
U2M2


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jul 4, 2010)

non lucky 21.20!!!!!!! :'D


----------



## Shortey (Jul 4, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> non lucky 21.20!!!!!!! :'D



Way to put a shadow over BigGreens single. -.-


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jul 4, 2010)

Morten said:


> Kostas1601 said:
> 
> 
> > non lucky 21.20!!!!!!! :'D
> ...



....I'm sorry??


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 5, 2010)

Alas, I still fail to go sub 20. The 14, 16, and 17 came out of no where.

Average: 21.52
Standard Deviation: 3.59
Best Time: 14.62
Worst Time: 26.01
Individual Times:
1.	23.57	L' U2 L2 R' B2 L' F' L2 D' U' L U2 B' L2 D U' L' R' B' L2 B F2 R' U R2
2.	19.52	B R D' L' R' F' D' L' F' L R' B L2 R2 U L' U2 B D' U' F U B' F' D2
3.	23.95	L' R' B' F L2 R F' L2 F2 R F2 D' R D2 U' F D' U2 R' U2 L' F' U2 L' D'
4.	21.94	D B2 F2 L' R2 D U2 B R2 B' F D' U F' D' L' B' F R' D B' F D L2 R
5.	21.14	D' B' F D F R F U2 B F2 R B F L2 R D' U' L2 R F L B' L2 R F2
6.	17.39	B2 R B L R B' L B2 L D2 U B' D' U' F D' U' B U2 L B' F R2 B2 F
7.	25.24	U B' F' R2 B2 F' U2 B F2 U' R2 D U B D2 F2 D' U' L2 R D2 U' L R2 D2
8.	16.49	F2 L B2 D' R D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B' F D U R' D' U L2 U F' D' U' B2 L2 R'
9.	23.10	L' R2 B2 D2 U B L2 B' F2 L2 R' F' D2 U' L2 U' B L' U' B' U' B2 D2 B' F2
10.	25.25	R' F2 L' B2 D' U' B' F D L R2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 U B2 F L2 R2 D L B U2
11.	14.62	F' R B2 F2 D2 U2 L' R U2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L R2 F L' B F2 R' D' F' R
12.	26.01	D' U2 F L R2 D U2 B' L' U' L2 R2 D2 R D2 R2 D' R' D2 F' L' F L2 D2 L


----------



## Feryll (Jul 5, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Kostas1601 said:
> ...



He's joking, I'm pretty sure. But the sarcasm is really hard for a newish person to understand. [sarcasm]He doesn't want you to post any accomplishments unless it's sub-10.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 5, 2010)

New PB avg. of 5. 

Average: 19.07
Individual Times:
1.	(24.09)	R' F' D' U F2 U L R' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D U B' F2 L' R' B2 L2 D2 U
2.	17.89	B2 F L B' R2 B2 R' D U L2 R D2 U' F2 L R F' U' F2 D U B2 F D2 U2
3.	21.10	L' R' D2 F D' U B' D2 U L2 R' D U B' F2 U' R2 D' U L2 F2 D F' U' B
4.	(17.66)	F' L F2 D U' B F' D L2 D U' B' F D U F' R' B F D2 L D2 L' R U2
5.	18.22	U' B' D' B D' R2 B2 L' R' D' B' F U' L2 R2 B2 F' D' U' F' L' R2 F' L' U'


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jul 5, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Kostas1601 said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...


well he did use this smiley -.- so I don't think he was being sarcastic....xD
meh..
whatever I don't care anyway


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2010)

lolwat

19:00	Venim Faz's 12 Individual Times: 19.53, (13.65), 16.96, 15.83, 17.65, 15.56, (26.84), 19.77, 25.47, 20.93, 21.75, 21.80
19:00	Venim Faz's Average: 19.52, Best Time: 13.65 Worst Time: 26.84

sq1. Best avg 5 was low 16 - 2-6.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2010)

2x2:

2x2:

Average of 12: 3.11
1. (2.08) U' R U' R F2 R' F2 R F'
2. 2.30 F' R F2 R2 U F' R F
3. 2.66 R2 U' F R U R2 F R2 F
4. 2.28 R U' R' F2 U F' U' F
5. 3.58 R2 U' R' U F' U2 R F'
6. 2.83 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U F2 R'
7. (4.39) U F U2 R' F R' U2 R U'
8. 2.63 R U' F R' F U2 R' F' R
9. 3.80 F' U F' U R F' R2 U2 F'
10. 3.69 R U' F2 R2 U' F R' U'
11. 3.61 F' R' F R F2 R' U F2 U'
12. 3.78 U' R U2 R2 F' U' F R2 U 

First 5 are 2.41 avg5. Avg50 was 3.58.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 5, 2010)

7x7 - 7.00.00


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 5, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 7x7 - 7.00.00



Nice time!  

Once I had a 8:17.77 which could be count as 7:77.77.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 5, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7 - 7.00.00
> ...



These solves always make me smile, even if there not my best times. 20.00 on 3x3 is the most annoying though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...




Once I got a 10.00 3x3 solve in competition :/


----------



## Feryll (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



The solve was still sub-10, atleast.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



Cologne. Was it part of your 10.70?

EDIT - just checked. No.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 5, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



When did 10<10 become true?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 5, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


Assuming the time to drop the cube and stop the timer is >= 0.01 seconds, then the solving portion was sub-10.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 5, 2010)

Super easy scrambles:
avg5: 16.66
avg12: 17.60

OH btw.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 5, 2010)

Morten said:


> Super easy scrambles:
> avg5: 16.66
> avg12: 17.60
> 
> OH btw.



How do people do OH so so so fast? :/


4x4x4 avg of 5 with my "method" 


Average: 47.73
Standard Deviation: 0.78
Best Time: 42.21
Worst Time: 49.40
Individual Times:
1.	(42.21)	L' B2 u2 R B U f R f' U' L r2 f r' D' u' B2 F' U' B f2 F u2 F' U2 r2 B2 D F' D u U' R2 U' L R U2 F' U2 f'
2.	47.21	B' U L B' f2 F2 L' f2 F D' F2 D2 f2 F' L' D U F r D' u2 L2 D' u U' L2 r R2 B' D' u2 U2 R' U2 B D u2 U2 F r'
3.	46.84	r U' f2 L2 r2 F2 D2 B r U' B' r2 u r B D' u U2 L2 R f L' r2 R B U' f2 F' r2 D' B2 R' F2 r' R2 u U R B U
4.	(49.40)	B L f' r2 R2 U f U B2 r2 B f2 u' r u L2 r2 f F' U L R B2 L2 u2 L2 R B' f' L2 r2 R2 D2 u2 B2 f F2 D u' U2
5.	49.15	L2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 u U' L r' R F L' r2 U B D2 L B f2 U r' f' F R D' u' L2 r' R2 D U2 R2 D' U B' D' F' R' F'

Watch out Dan 


EDIT: I did it...


Average: 49.83
Standard Deviation: 3.06
Best Time: 42.21
Worst Time: 59.95
Individual Times:
1.	(42.21)	L' B2 u2 R B U f R f' U' L r2 f r' D' u' B2 F' U' B f2 F u2 F' U2 r2 B2 D F' D u U' R2 U' L R U2 F' U2 f'
2.	47.21	B' U L B' f2 F2 L' f2 F D' F2 D2 f2 F' L' D U F r D' u2 L2 D' u U' L2 r R2 B' D' u2 U2 R' U2 B D u2 U2 F r'
3.	46.84	r U' f2 L2 r2 F2 D2 B r U' B' r2 u r B D' u U2 L2 R f L' r2 R B U' f2 F' r2 D' B2 R' F2 r' R2 u U R B U
4.	49.40	B L f' r2 R2 U f U B2 r2 B f2 u' r u L2 r2 f F' U L R B2 L2 u2 L2 R B' f' L2 r2 R2 D2 u2 B2 f F2 D u' U2
5.	49.15	L2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 u U' L r' R F L' r2 U B D2 L B f2 U r' f' F R D' u' L2 r' R2 D U2 R2 D' U B' D' F' R' F'
6.	46.80	D R D u U2 L R U2 R B2 F r R' U B2 f2 L r' R' f2 F2 U' L D u2 r' f R2 B2 D2 u2 R' B2 D U' R D2 L' r R'
7.	47.15	r f2 F' u r U B f F L2 D r2 u r R D2 u B' f' u L2 B' U F2 R2 U2 L2 r2 f' U r2 D' u' L2 R F R' u2 U2 F2
8.	58.38	D2 B f F r2 D U2 B' f' F' D' L r2 R' D2 u L' U' B' U' L B' F D' u' R B' U' R D2 u2 U2 L2 R2 u B f2 F u B
9.	(59.95)	L R' F' L' r R' f L' f2 u' F u2 r2 f' u B2 R' D' u' U' r2 R U L' B' f F' L' B' R' F D u L' U' L' D' U2 f' F2
10.	50.50	L F r u B' F' D' U' F r2 f R B' f' R2 f F' r' f D' f U' F2 R' B' R' f2 L B2 U' B2 f2 D2 B f2 L2 B2 f' F2 L
11.	50.72	u U2 L' F R D R' U B f' F2 u2 U f2 U2 R' U' R' B2 r R u2 B L2 B f2 F' D2 U2 L' r2 R' B2 F' D' f' D2 L r2 F2
12.	52.14	B' f' F' L r R D u' U' f' r' R' B' f F2 D u2 U L' U F D r' R D' U B' f2 L2 D B r2 u' r2 F u F2 D' L D2


----------



## Shortey (Jul 5, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Super easy scrambles:
> ...



How do people 4x4 so fast? :/


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jul 5, 2010)

yess, get 13.58s OH on Indonesia Championship yesterday (new AsR single) with 18.22 average. video will come soon


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7 - 7.00.00
> ...



Cool 

My 7x7 pb is 7:10.000, not as awesome though...


----------



## riffz (Jul 5, 2010)

Feryll said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



That doesn't make it sub-10.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 5, 2010)

Average: 9.93
Standard Deviation: 0.82
1.	8.51	D U2 B' F2 U B D U2 R B2 L B' F' L D U B2 F' L R D2 L' B2 L F2
2.	(8.43)	D2 R2 D B F' U F2 L D' L R' D' L' D' U2 L D' U L2 D' L2 R' D2 B' D
3.	(12.54)	D' U' B F2 L R2 D F L2 D U B' D2 B F U L2 D2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 F2
4.	10.68	F2 D B U' F' L D2 B L' D U F' D' U B2 L' R2 U' B2 F D2 R' D U B'
5.	10.71	B2 D' F' R2 B' F2 D U' F2 D' U F L2 D F' L R' B' F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B'
6.	10.74	D U2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L F' U L' D2 L2 R' B' F' L2 R' B' F2 L2 R2 D'
7.	10.92	B' D U2 F2 D' B2 R D' L' B2 F L' R' B' U B F' D U' B D' B2 L2 B2 F2
8.	10.53	L' R B U R2 F L2 R2 D2 R' F2 D B' F' L' R2 B' U2 B' D' U' L R2 U' B2
9.	8.49	D' U L R' F2 L R2 B' D L R2 B' F2 L2 U' L' F2 D F L U2 L' D' F L
10.	9.63	U2 R' B F' D U B U' R B' L2 D2 F' U B R2 F U2 B' D' U' F' R B F2
11.	10.02	D2 F D2 F' D2 L' F' L2 D' U' B F2 D U L' F' D2 U F' D' U2 F R' D U2
12.	9.05	L' R U2 R2 B F R2 U' B' F' U B2 F' R B F2 L' U2 L B F2 L' R B F2


last 5 = 9.57 avg5


----------



## Shortey (Jul 5, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 9.93
> Standard Deviation: 0.82
> 1.	8.51	D U2 B' F2 U B D U2 R B2 L B' F' L D U B2 F' L R D2 L' B2 L F2
> 2.	(8.43)	D2 R2 D B F' U F2 L D' L R' D' L' D' U2 L D' U L2 D' L2 R' D2 B' D
> ...



o_omfg


----------



## TMOY (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



I got 3rd at 3^3 BLD at French Natioals with a 2:00.00 solve. 
http://mr.0.free.fr/France2010/P1020983.JPG.html


----------



## Truncator (Jul 5, 2010)

H

*Average of 12: 25.49 (σ = 1.26)*
1. 27.36 F2 L2 F D' B R B' F2 U2 R F' B R' B' L2 D2 U F D' B2 D' R' D2 L2 U2
2. 26.76 U2 D2 R' F' U2 D' F D2 B' L R F2 D2 U L' R2 D' L D F' L U2 R' D' R2
3. 25.02 D L2 D F' R U' F R2 B2 R2 D U' F D B2 F D L B2 L U D' R2 D2 F2
4. (29.66) U2 B2 D B L B2 R L' U' R' B2 U R2 D' U R2 L' B' R' F' L U' F' D2 R'
5. 23.17 B' L B' D2 L2 R' F2 U' L2 F' B2 L2 D F' D2 R2 L2 D2 R' L U B2 L R' B
6. (20.92) B2 L U L U2 F' D F L R2 D' B2 F U2 L' R B L' D2 U' F' D B' U2 B
7. 26.11 D L' F2 D2 L B U' R L2 U' R L' D' R' U' B2 F R' D' L U' D R L' F2
8. 24.89 D' U R' F B2 U R U2 D2 B L F' L2 D' F' U' L R U2 D2 B D B' D2 U2
9. 25.58 R2 U L2 R U L' D U2 L' D' B R' D' R B D F B' D B F U' L D2 B
10. 26.86 U' R B L' F' U2 L2 F2 L' R2 B R' B2 U F L' F L2 U B L' F2 D2 F R2
11. 25.22 R2 D2 F U L2 F2 D B' U R2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 B2 F2 D U L2 R F L2 D2 L2
12. 23.96 F' D' F2 D2 B U R F' R' U B' L B2 R U2 F' B R2 L B2 L' U B L U 

Solves 5-9: 23.17, (20.92), (26.11), 24.89, 25.58 = *best avg5: 24.54 (σ = 1.01)*

Also, this isn't a 2H PB, but it's really close o.o


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.79
1. 14.81 L U' D B F2 L' R2 D2 U' B2 L D' L' B' F2 R2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 D' U' L2 B2
2. 13.39 U' F L' R2 B' D R2 B2 L2 U F2 R' U D' L' R B2 U F2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' U'
3. 14.73 R' F' U F2 U' B' L' D F R2 L' U2 B' L2 B' L2 R' F' D' L R' B' D2 L B
4. 15.43 L U' D L R2 F L' R' F2 R2 D' L R B L2 B' F2 L' U2 R2 L' B U2 F U2
5. 14.01 B' R L' B2 U D R' F' D' U' F2 L R D2 F L' D' U F' B L' D2 B2 L R2
6. (16.67) L' U2 R D F B D2 U F2 L' D F B U D F2 L' D' F2 U D' B2 U L2 B'
7. 16.42 F2 L' R B' R D U2 R' U' L F' D' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F' L R2
8. (12.78) U D2 F' R B' U' R D2 B' D' F2 U B D F2 U2 L2 U B' R D L2 B2 R' U
9. 15.47 F' B R F' D2 F L U F R' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L F' B' U' D2 B' D' R2 F D2
10. 14.21 R2 F U F2 B' U D2 F R2 B' R' B' L2 R' F2 U D F2 B2 L' D F' L2 B' R
11. 15.92 U B R' D2 U R2 U2 R L D' R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' R' F' B2 L2 F' B' D'
12. 13.51 D' U L2 F' B' D' F U' R' B' D2 U2 L' F' R L2 U2 R2 D' U B' R' F U' L'


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:53.70
1. (1:56.66) U2 B' L' U2 D2 L f L B2 R U F u r R u2 F' L2 F' u2 L2 u2 B2 D f2 R2 r U' B U' D L2 u R' U L2 B L' D2 L
2. (1:41.42) U f F2 L2 f u2 f u' D2 L' D2 U' u2 r2 R2 f R' B U2 D R' f R2 D L2 u U D' R' F' B2 R2 F u L r D r' R' L'
3. 1:54.14 L U2 D' L F2 D R2 B2 u' B' R' B f2 R L U R2 r f u' r' D U' f2 u' U' r F2 r f' U D B' L F R' U2 r D R'
4. 1:50.30 f2 U f2 U' f r2 U' D' R' f F2 D2 R f' L2 r u' L f2 U' f2 r' R2 F2 u2 f2 r2 u2 F2 R2 L' B' f' L2 D u' f' r B U
5. 1:56.64 F' L U2 f' F' R2 F' D2 u' B U2 f2 u2 U2 f U u2 B' U L U2 f2 u2 F' f' B u r2 D B' r R F R u F2 L' R U2 D

4x4 is getting fun.


----------



## Toad (Jul 5, 2010)

Edward you really are a 3x3 hero aren't you... I thought I was slow at 4x4


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 5, 2010)

Just set new PB's for 3x3 single, Ao5 and Ao12, times in sig


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Edward you really are a 3x3 hero aren't you... I thought I was slow at 4x4



 I'm practicing other things now.


----------



## Toad (Jul 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Edward you really are a 3x3 hero aren't you... I thought I was slow at 4x4
> ...



Good.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 6, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average: 9.93


beat that pb already by a whopping .02

Average: 9.91
Standard Deviation: 1.14
1.	8.76	R' D2 U' L' F2 D' U' B2 F' D' F D' B' R2 D2 U' R2 B' L2 F2 U' F D' B' F'
2.	8.49	D U F L R' B' D' U B D2 B' U L R' B F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F D B L B2
3.	11.77	U B F D2 B D U R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B U' B F L' R2 D2 U' B' F U L
4.	8.48	B2 L' B F2 L R2 F' D L D2 B' F' L' D' F2 L' R' B F' D L' B2 F R2 B2
5.	10.09	B2 D' U' B F' D' U' L U' L U R D2 U' L' R' B U' L2 B' F2 U2 R' F2 D2
6.	12.42	R2 U L2 D2 U2 B' F' D' L2 R B' F' D U2 L2 R F' D' R' B2 F2 L2 R B D
7.	9.28	R D' B2 L B' F D U' L' B2 D' L2 F' U2 B' F' D' U2 L2 D' F R D' U' F
8.	9.76	L2 U2 B F L R' B F2 L2 D' U' B' U' F' D2 L2 R D U2 L2 D' U2 B2 L' D'
9.	(12.66)	L2 R U' B L R2 D' U' L2 D2 U' F U' L2 B2 U F D2 U F2 L' B2 F2 R F'
10.	10.11	D U B L' B2 D' U F L2 D' U' B F R' B D' R' F2 D2 R' F U' R2 B' L'
11.	9.89	B D R D2 U L' R2 F2 R2 D B2 F R' D L B' F' L' U2 B' D2 L2 R D' U
12.	(7.86)	F D U F' R' U2 B' F L R B' R2 B F D2 U L' R2 D2 U' L B2 F2 L2 F

9.76 and 7.86 were both lucky
(counting12D:<<<<<<)


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2010)

One day I will glomp you.


----------



## Weston (Jul 6, 2010)

3:59.79 6x6 single
Wheee I started practicing today because Mister Chris Tran reminded me that im competing in 6x6 at nats.


----------



## pappas (Jul 6, 2010)

12.72 Sq-1 single and 24.90 avg of 12. I dropped 10 seconds of my avg time in 2 days.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 12.72 Sq-1 single and 24.90 avg of 12. I dropped 10 seconds of my avg time in 2 days.




Wow, awesome job. I was hoping you'd done some 3x3 accomplishments when I clicked this thread


----------



## aronpm (Jul 6, 2010)

Square-1:

*Average of 5*: 57.62
Times: (1:22.52), (44.51), 55.89, 58.51, 58.46

The 55 and the 44 were both cubeshape skips (O_O). The other the other two sub-60s were non-lucky. I rolled out the 1:22 with a 1:44 so w/e.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow I wonder what are the chances of getting 2 cubeshape skips in a row....


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 6, 2010)

3x3x3-19.90 of 100.


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 6, 2010)

New 4x4x4 PB: 1:19.00


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 6, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 9.93
> ...



wtf, first 5 are a 9.11 avg5. go BigGreen


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 6, 2010)

What? My morning solves are usually between 14-16, this came out of nowhere! Four 9s in an average?! All the sub-10s are PLL skips, except for the 9.88. Almost PB average, however I wouldn't count it. Still a sub-12! 

Average: 11.90
Standard Deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 9.17
Worst Time: 17.19
Individual Times:
1.	9.83	U B F' D' R B R' D B' F L2 B' D' U2 R' F2 L2 R D L B2 L2 R2 D' B
2.	13.36	D B L R2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D U B' L D U' R' D' B2 L' U2 F R' B' F'
3.	13.06	B2 R' U F2 D2 U L' R' D2 B2 F2 R F' D2 U2 L' R' B' L2 B2 F2 L' R' U' R'
4.	9.88	R U2 F' D U2 L' R2 F' U2 F2 D' U' R D U2 L2 R' D U2 B2 F2 R' B' L U2
5.	11.03	L2 R' U L' R' D' R F' U' B' F D' F R B' D2 U' L B' F2 U B' F U2 L
6.	13.89	R2 B' D2 U B' F' L B2 F R' B L' R B L2 R' U B2 L B' L R2 D U2 F'
7.	13.98	D' L2 D2 B2 F L R' D B' F' L' D2 U L' R' U2 B' F L B F2 U B2 L' R2
8.	(17.19)	B L' D2 B2 L' D2 R2 U L R' U' B' L B F L2 B R D R2 D2 L R B D'
9.	9.78	D U' B2 U' L R2 B' D2 U L2 B2 F R2 B' L' R' B2 L D U' F' U B D2 U2
10.	(9.17)	D' U B' F2 D2 L' B F L D U2 L2 R' D F2 D2 U2 B2 D' R B' F R' B2 R
11.	13.36	L2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' R' D R' D R B' U' F L2 F2 D2 B' F U2 B' F2 D2 U L2
12.	10.80	B F2 L B' F D2 L' R D F' L R' D B2 D F D B L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 B'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2010)

OH:

22.95, 20.50, 22.75, 21.79, 22.79, (17.77), 21.90, (26.72), 22.54, 25.22, 23.02, 22.89 = 22.64

I still don't get many sub 20s =/ From a 24.46 average of 54.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 6, 2010)

*Square-1*

*Single*: 37.39
*Average of 5*: 54.31
Times: (37.39), (1:33.54), 1:11.24, 50.33, 38.36
*Average of 12*: 1:04.52
Times: 1:06.44, (37.39), 1:33.54, 1:14.24, 38.36, 1:12.17, (2:09.89), 1:01.00, 59.57, 1:27.57, 42.02
*Average of 100*: 1:22.85

This puzzle is sooo fun. I'll roll the avg100 tomorrow. For the first ~20 solves, I was averaging about 2 minutes, so I need to roll those out.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > BigGreen said:
> ...



Yeah, but he already has 8.77 avg5. :O


----------



## janelle (Jul 6, 2010)

3x3x3
New PB single of *15.69*. I think this was an OLL skip if not, it's a full step. xP
Average of 100: *23.63* pb ao100  
My times are really all over the place. Towards the end it started to get a little more consistent. I hope that tomorrow my times are still like this and not today just being a good cubing day  haha



Spoiler



Average of 100: 23.63
1. 22.89 R2 U R2 B L2 R' F L R F2 L' B' U2 D2 L R2 D R2 B2 D' U F2 R2 D F'
2. (15.69) R' D U' B' L' U B2 R' U' L B' R2 U D2 B2 D' U2 R F2 R' F U R F D'
3. 24.19 L' F R2 U B R' D B U' L F2 L2 B' F2 L' D' F' U' L2 D L' B2 R2 U2 D'
4. 26.91 F' U R2 U' D F' R' D' R U' B' F' L R' B U B U' D B L U F2 D' F2
5. 25.51 D L U2 B' F' L2 R F2 B2 U2 L2 F' R D' F' U' B2 D' F U2 L F' D2 R2 B'
6. 22.44 D U2 B D2 R' D F2 B' R' F' D R2 D F' U2 F2 R D U2 R D B2 F D U'
7. 16.84 U' D2 B' L F' R2 B R2 B' L2 F L' U2 F R B U' R D2 R' F' D' R' L2 B
8. 21.61 B' D L D' B2 U2 R U F B' D2 L2 B2 U' F D2 B D' U L2 R' F2 U2 B U2
9. 27.73 L' R2 F' U' F' D R' B U2 R' B' R U2 R B2 D B2 F R2 U' B R' U' R' L
10. 25.11 U' L R' D F2 U R2 D U' L' B' U B' D U' B R' L2 D2 R B2 L' B F2 U'
11. 20.68 U2 D' L' F' R' B F R2 F D' U F2 L U' L2 D' B F' R D2 R' F' U2 B' U2
12. 33.41 U2 B R' L2 U' B2 F D' B' R' D' U2 F2 R2 L' B L2 U' D2 L2 F' U' R2 D' F
13. 24.06 U' D2 F2 B' R B' L' R2 B' U F U F U L2 R2 F B2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F D'
14. 24.91 F B L2 F' B2 R2 B' U' B' L B' L D' F' B' L B2 L2 R U R F R D2 F2
15. 22.64 F' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 R2 B L R' F' R' F2 D2 U' R L B2 D L2 D B R2
16. 31.96 L' U' L2 U' R' L F2 L2 D2 B' D2 U' L F D' R D2 R2 D2 L F' B R2 B' R
17. 25.17 F' B U R2 F2 D F L' R' D2 U2 B F' U' L D' L' U2 D2 R2 D U L U L'
18. 25.15 B' L' D' F' B' D R B2 R2 D' B L2 U2 B R' B' F' L' R U2 F2 D' U2 R' D'
19. 23.01 B U' F' U' D2 L2 D' F2 R' F2 B U R2 L B R' D' L R B' F2 R2 B L2 F'
20. 25.40 B' D' U L' U L' U' R2 U' L2 R' B F2 L2 B2 F' U' L F D' B' L2 D' L2 R2
21. 25.99 L F B' L' R' D2 R' B U2 R' L U2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 B L R U2 L2 U2 D' F'
22. 29.90 L D R F L B' U F U' R2 U' B2 L2 D R' F R2 U' F2 B L R D F' L'
23. 20.41 U F2 D' B2 D L D B U' R D' R B' U2 D' B R F U2 B L' D2 R2 B L2
24. 23.11 D' L2 F' R2 L' D' B' D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 R B L' F2 R' F D' U R' D' U L
25. 20.39[pll skip] F L2 D R F L2 U' L2 B2 U D' F' D' U R D' F D' R2 U' D2 R' D F L2
26. 26.71 F B2 L R' B' R' U2 L' D2 L' R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D2 B' D' L U' F' D2 U2 R
27. 27.99 B' F L2 R B2 L F' R U2 F B2 D B' L' D2 U' F B2 U D2 F2 B U2 D2 B2
28. 20.60 L B2 R2 D B D' R' D2 B2 F2 U2 D F' B' U R2 L F' R2 L' B2 U L' B D
29. 24.49 D2 U2 R U2 R B2 R2 L B2 R U' D' L' R2 U2 B' U B F' D2 F2 U' R' D' U'
30. 22.36 R F D2 R' L F R' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D R U2 R2 U R2 D' R B F' U2 L U'
31. 24.39 D L2 D B F' R2 L2 D' L' R F D L D' U' L' R U2 F' U' L2 B R' B F2
32. 23.89 L' R2 U2 D' R2 F' U2 L' U L2 B' U B' U2 L' U' B D L' D L2 D2 B' L B
33. 23.60 D2 R F' B D' F D F L R D' F' U L B2 L B2 U' F2 R D B R' D B
34. 25.20 D B2 R L B F2 R2 L D' B' U R' F D2 L' B2 U2 D L' F' R U2 L' B F2
35. 25.39 B' L' F2 L2 U2 D2 B R D L F L2 R U2 F' D2 F2 D F B' L R' U' R L2
36. 27.55 R D' L U' F2 L' D U L D' F2 D2 U2 F D' L' B D L R' B' F2 R U2 F
37. 20.13 R2 B' L' F D2 F' R L2 B F' L2 D2 U' L F U R2 D R2 D' B' L U' F D2
38. 20.15 D2 L' D2 L B U B2 R F' U' D2 F' L' U F' R U D' B R U R2 B' U' L2
39. 19.71 B D2 B' R2 L B' D B U2 R' L D' U' F' U' D' R' B' U2 F' B R L D2 L'
40. 23.19 D2 F2 U D' B F2 D2 F2 L' D F B R2 B' R U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 L' U R B2
41. 22.78 L2 U D' R' D B R D2 U' F2 B R' U D L D' L2 U' R2 L D B' U F' D2
42. 26.01 L' F' L U' F R2 L' U2 F2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 L' F' U' L' D U R' U2 F' R2 D2
43. 29.78 D' L' U2 D' B R B2 F' U' F' U F2 R' U' B2 R' L' D' R2 B L R2 F' R2 L
44. 18.47 U2 F R2 F L D' B' R2 D2 R U' R F' R' U' R' U2 L D' B F' D F2 L' R'
45. 19.59 F' R F2 B' L R2 D2 B2 L2 U R U B2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 L F D' B U D'
46. 28.83 D2 L' D' L' D R B U' R2 B F R2 F2 B2 U D R' L' D2 F R' L U' B' R'
47. 22.59 R2 U2 L2 B U' B2 U F' L2 U' R' F L' B' L U2 B D U' F2 U D2 B2 U F
48. 21.86 R' D2 F2 B L F U2 B2 R' B' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 R2 U L' R U' F2 B2 D L' B'
49. 21.05 L' F U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R U B' U L2 B' R' U B' F' L2 U2 F' L2 D L2 U2
50. 27.72 B2 F L' D U' F D F D' B' F' D2 R2 L' F' R U2 D' B' L F U2 L2 U B'
51. 20.72 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L F U' B2 D2 R B2 U2 L' F B L' R2 B' U B R B2 D
52. 22.24 L R U' L' B R2 L D' F' R' B U B2 D' B L B D' B2 L U B2 F2 U R2
53. 21.62 D' B2 U F' D' F2 B U2 F U2 L2 F R' U' D2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 B' F2 U2 L'
54. 21.97 U' B' L B D2 L B2 F' R D U L U D' F B L B' L R' F R' F B U
55. 23.76 D2 B' F' R B2 D R D2 F2 R' F' U2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U F' L' U R F2 L'
56. 22.31 R F2 D2 L R D L B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U B2 D L B F' L2 B U' F2 R F2 D2
57. 20.66 R2 D' F L U' R2 U' R F2 L D L F2 L R2 D2 F L U B2 L2 D' L F' R2
58. 21.57 L2 B F2 L' R F2 B2 D L F' U2 R2 U' L' B2 L B2 D' B R' F' R2 D2 F2 L'
59. 26.86 F2 B R2 U' D L' R D B2 U L R' U L' U2 L U D' B U' D F D L' D
60. 20.30 U B' R2 U2 L U D2 R2 B' U' L2 R' F2 U B U' B F2 L B U2 B' F2 L' D
61. 24.32 F B' R2 L2 D' L2 F L2 D R U2 F R' D R F B U2 R F B' R F R B'
62. 22.61 U B2 R U2 D F R D F2 R2 U R2 D R2 U B L R B L B2 L' R F L'
63. 20.74 B' D B' R B2 L B L U L B2 L2 U D2 B' U B D' U B R D U' R' B
64. 24.48 L2 R' U' L2 U' F' R U' D' F' U B' U' L' F' D2 R L' B2 D L' F' U' L' D'
65. 24.31 B2 D L' B' L B D' B' R L' B' R2 D2 L' U' B D' B' R' L B' R2 L' B2 U2
66. 30.02 B2 R' B2 L2 U' L F2 U2 L' B D L U D L B2 D R2 L2 U2 L' U L' R F2
67. 20.09 L2 F' D L' R D L B2 D' U B U' F D' F L' B2 F' R' F2 D' R2 L' F L
68. 19.22 U2 D L D2 F' D' U B R2 L U2 F' R D2 F' U' L R2 D' B2 R' B' U' R D'
69. (35.87) D U' R2 L' B' U' B2 D' F2 U D2 R2 B F D' B2 D2 L D2 R2 U' F' U' B D
70. 23.40 L' U B' R' D2 B' F' U2 R2 F D' B' F2 R' L B' U' L' D2 R L D' F2 U' F
71. 24.65 L' D U F2 L B R F' D' B' D' B2 F' L B F2 U F' L U2 L' D2 L U F
72. 16.26 L' F2 D2 R' D' L B2 R' F2 R D' B2 R' B' R' F2 L' R2 B2 U' R2 L B2 F U'
73. 27.27 L' D' F2 R' D U R B' U' R2 L' U' L' D' B' U2 B D B2 R F' R2 D2 B R2
74. 23.14 R' F L2 R2 B' L' D' R' U2 F B2 U R2 U B R D U' L R' D U2 L' F2 U
75. 23.69 R2 U2 R2 F' D F' L2 B R2 D B' R2 F2 D B F' D B' U2 F' L F D U2 R
76. 26.21 L F' D B2 L R2 U R' F2 D2 B' R D2 B2 F U R2 D' F' U' B2 D2 L U2 R
77. 23.36 B2 D' R2 F2 B R B2 D' B2 F2 L' F B U' F2 R2 D U' F D B' D2 U2 B2 F
78. 27.93 B' F D2 F' R L' F' D L R2 D2 R D' R2 F L2 R F L2 F' D B2 D' B F
79. 22.40 F L F' U L' R U L' U2 R2 F2 R D L2 U2 R' L' B U R' F L' B2 F' R'
80. 20.81 L' R2 U B2 D2 L2 F' B' D' F' R2 D R2 U' F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' L B' U
81. 23.73 D' R U2 B D' U2 F2 R U2 F' B D2 F' R2 D2 F' B D' B2 R L U2 D' F D2
82. 23.17 D R F2 U B R' L2 D2 R D2 U2 L' B D' L' B2 U2 D B2 F' R D' B2 F L'
83. 22.05 U2 B2 D' R D' B2 L' F2 D2 U2 B' L B R2 D2 L' U R' D2 B' F' D U' B U
84. 26.47 L F2 B2 U2 F' B2 R' L' F2 U' R D2 U' L' U R U2 L' D F2 R' U2 D B D'
85. 27.53 F' D' U F' L2 U B L' F2 L R2 D2 L' R2 D2 B' R2 L2 D2 B F R2 L2 U' L'
86. 22.24 R D' B2 F D2 B' F2 D2 U2 F' B D2 R' B L2 D' B F2 R' L' B2 R B L' B
87. 20.54 D' L' D F' R L B2 L' R2 B F' R F R2 B D2 U F' D' L2 D2 U' R2 L D'
88. 21.44 L' B L D' R' F U2 F2 B2 L' R2 D2 U2 L' B' F' R2 U B2 R' F2 U L U B
89. 21.08 D2 U' L' R' U2 L2 R' F' L2 B2 R2 B U2 F D' L2 D F B R' U' B2 D' U' R
90. 26.19 D2 B D B2 D2 L' F B2 U B L2 R F U L B' U D F2 B2 D B' F' L F2
91. 20.21 R D' R U2 R2 B' D R' D R' B2 R F2 L R2 U F R2 F2 U' L2 R' F U2 B2
92. 24.48 R2 D L U L' D F' L' B F2 U2 B' R' F' B' U2 F' L B' F D' R2 B2 F2 U
93. 23.18 D R' D U' B' F L B2 U R' U D F' B2 R U D L2 B U B' L' U2 L' B
94. 22.23 U2 R2 B L' B R U B' D2 R2 L' D2 F2 L D2 F D B' D B2 D' L R' D' F2
95. 28.10 D2 B' U F L2 R' D' B2 D B' F D' U' B' U2 F' U' D L' B R U D' R L
96. 23.30 D B R2 L' U F U2 R' F2 R F' R2 B F R' F' B' U D2 F2 D F' D U2 R'
97. 23.24 R D B2 U' R U' L' B' L2 D' B D B U2 R B2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B'
98. 25.54 F R F' R' D U' F D' L' F2 D2 B2 L B L' R' D' U' F2 R' B' R U2 B R2
99. 20.26 D R' D R' U2 F U F' R F' U B2 L F R' L F' R' L' B' R2 F B2 U2 L'
100. 20.87 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B' F' R' U' R' U2 R F2 L' R B' L2 D L B F L' B F D2


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> OH:
> 
> 22.95, 20.50, 22.75, 21.79, 22.79, (17.77), 21.90, (26.72), 22.54, 25.22, 23.02, 22.89 = 22.64
> 
> I still don't get many sub 20s =/ From a 24.46 average of 54.



What, what, what?

Since when did you become this fast?

I gotta practise even more 

Btw, what's your turning style? Japanese or whatever the other one is called?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2010)

AvG pairing

1:48.70, 1:49.52, 1:50.74, (1:56.12), 1:56.08, 1:48.33, (1:39.64), 1:42.75, 1:47.00, 1:42.99, 1:55.74, 1:53.17 = 1:49.50


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 6, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 19.22+ lol
worst time: 28.27

current avg5: 22.34 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 20.92 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 22.96 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: 22.65 (σ = 2.44)

session avg: 23.28 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 23.19

Onehanded.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> What, what, what?
> 
> Since when did you become this fast?
> 
> ...



Well, before yesterday, I averaged about mid-26ish. Now, even though I haven't practiced much, I'm much faster. For example:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 23.98
Standard Deviation: 3.26
Best Time: 13.58
Worst Time: 32.65
Individual Times: 21.74, 23.43, 18.51, 27.54, 23.28, 30.73, 29.96, 24.53, 30.53, 23.98, 21.17, 23.27, 23.74, (32.65), 25.70, 23.05, 21.90, 28.00, 24.78, 28.81, 27.36, 24.44, 21.25, 29.45, 22.98, 23.71, 24.90, 22.72, 23.91, 19.94, 28.21, 27.62, 23.77, 20.33, 24.73, 26.26, 25.04, 22.37, 27.12, 25.21, 24.95, 22.95, 20.50, 22.75, 21.79, 22.79, 17.77, 21.90, 26.72, 22.54, 25.22, 23.02, 22.89, 20.47, 20.56, 20.44, 27.33, 22.28, 25.34, 31.43, 22.77, 21.43, 25.82, 29.13, 19.56, 23.10, 18.83, 26.88, 22.24, 24.79, 19.77, 25.86, 23.68, 21.25, 19.34, 27.15, (13.58), 21.08, 24.92, 28.51, 26.18, 26.20, 27.34, 26.52, 18.06, 29.16, 22.54, 22.83, 24.88, 26.12, 22.70, 22.74, 25.51, 21.29, 22.30, 25.36, 22.03, 20.32, 23.72, 20.74

Rolled the average of 12 to get: 21.79, 22.79, (17.77), 21.90, (26.72), 22.54, 25.22, 23.02, 22.89, 20.47, 20.56, 20.44 = 22.16

The 13 was insane, and full step but lucky:

B2 F R' B2 F2 L R2 B L' B D' B U2 B' D' B F2 D2 L' B L' R' D B2 F'

L R2 D' R2 D'
y' R U R'
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U2 y' R U R'
y' U' L' U L U y L U L'
L' U R U' L U R'

I was only half sure it was gonna be a skip, but I forced it 

Also, for what it's worth, I turn right handed doing Ls with ring finger and L' s with pinky (or reach over with index if it's easier), and use very poor PLLs still and only know about half of the OLLs


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay, another righty 

And keep it up 

My OH avg NR is gonna get broken very soon 

As for Chris' single NR...


----------



## Shortey (Jul 6, 2010)

5x5: 1:37.25, 1:37.43, (1:45.54), (1:35.97), 1:43.87 = 1:39.52

 NR here I come!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2010)

Rowan will get NR. I still haven't had a sub-20 avg of 5  What do you average now anyway?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2010)

I finally got my average of all solves in cct sub 5 on 2x2.

its about time, it took 11,903 solves :-\


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Rowan will get NR. I still haven't had a sub-20 avg of 5  What do you average now anyway?



I think low 22s atm. I'm taking an avg of 100 right now, thanks to you 

Gave up at around solve 70 something. The average was 24.xy. It was getting worse. My best average of 12 was only 23.xy in that session :/

Bad day...


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 6, 2010)

What did I do to deserve this... previous PB was 15.90 

Average of 5: 14.30 

1. 14.13	R2 B' L2 D2 B U2 F' D L2 U' L2 F2 L' B' R' B R F U2 L2 U F2 R' F2 U
2. 14.98	B R F' U2 F2 D2 L' D F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 R F' R U R2 B' R F' L
3. 13.78	D L U2 F D' L F' R' U' B' D2 B' L D L2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 R F2
4. (22.31)	U' L2 D' L2 D2 L B2 R D' L' D2 B D' L' F U2 L U' B U R2 U2 F2 U B'
5. (13.46) U2 F R2 B2 D' R U2 B' L' U' R B' D L' D' L' B' U' F' D L' F R U2 B2

13.78 had a PLL skip; F2L fail on the 4th solve.


----------



## RyanO (Jul 6, 2010)

7.63, 5.43, 8.06, 5.16, 5.33, 4.94, 8.53, 5.41, (4.56), (9.61), 5.25, 6.36 = 6.21 pyraminx average of 12

solves 5-9 are a 5.23 average of 5 also a pb.

I couldn't retrieve the scrambles because qq timer bugs out on my computer, but they were pretty easy.


----------



## Escher (Jul 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan will get NR. I still haven't had a sub-20 avg of 5  What do you average now anyway?
> ...



Mmm I'm not so sure about getting the NR, I seem to underperform quite badly in OH in competition... 
I think I can get a 22-23s average though next competition... we'll see.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 6, 2010)

I think this is the first AO12 I've done in over a month:


Average of 12: 24.55
1. 27.25 R F R2 F B2 D' B' D' U R2 D' L' R F B R B L' F R2 U D' B F' D 
2. 21.66 L' F R L U' L U D2 B2 U' B' L' B' D2 F2 R D2 U B2 R' D2 L2 B' U' B 
3. 25.77 B' L2 R' F2 U L D U2 L2 U' L' F2 B2 U' F' L2 F' D2 R' U' R' D' U' B U2 
4. 22.63 R2 B D U' B D2 U R B R U' L' U2 D2 F2 R' L' B2 R U' F' B L' B L 
5. 24.30 D U2 R2 B' R F2 B2 R2 U F2 U F R B2 D' F R B' U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' 
6. 23.58 U2 F' U F2 B2 L2 F' B L U2 D2 L' R B2 L' D2 R' L' F2 L' B2 R2 B' F' U 
7. 26.55 L2 U F' B2 L B' L2 R F2 D B' F2 R D2 F' U2 L' R2 F' L' D2 F' R F U 
8. 28.72 U' B' L' U B' R2 L' B' U' B' U B2 U2 F L F' L F L2 F L2 B2 R L B2 
9. 22.65 R B2 F' U B L2 U2 B' U F2 L' D' U' L F2 R' F' R2 L2 U' R2 L U2 B' F' 
10. (20.11) B F2 R2 L' B2 R' U' F B' R D' L F2 U F R2 U F' B U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F 
11. 22.38 R U' R F' R L F2 B D' B R2 F U F' R2 U2 D2 B' U' F2 R2 L' U' B2 F 
12. (28.96) D' U2 L2 R' U' L' R' U2 R D' F' U' R' F B L' U' R' L' U2 B2 U' F R' D'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2010)

And I've been known to perform well at OH before in comp. 

I'll try get to sub-22 by the time I get a decent 3x3 for 2H.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 6, 2010)

Got my first sub-20 a5 on Square-1 yesterday: 20.67 18.64 (25.68) (17.26) 19.68 = 19.66
And another one today: 18.35 18.44 (14.57) (28.75) 21.49 = 19.43
The scrambles were nice though, but all of them except the 14.xx were full-step.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 6, 2010)

When I first started cubing, I remember saying that my goal was to just get an average below 20 seconds. Also remember saying how my dream (knew it couldn't happen) would be a 13.xx average or lower. I wanted this because whenever I saw sub 14 averages on youtube, I thought they were so fast. I forget if I was talking avg5 or avg12, but ....

*13.96 avg5*
(11.38)	F2 R2 F2 D B F' D' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D L' B' F2 L D U2 L R D' U B2 F'
14.84	R B' L' R U B' F2 D U L2 R' U' L B2 F L' R' D' L' D' B2 F2 D U2 L'
13.50	D U2 L' U L' B2 L' R' D U2 B' F2 L' B2 R2 B F' R D' U' L B2 L2 B R
(15.90)	D2 F2 D' U B F' L R' D2 B' D2 U' R' D L2 R D' U' B' F' R2 B F2 L' F2
13.55	U2 L2 B2 F' L' R2 B2 F2 L U' L2 D F2 R F2 L' U2 B U L2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2

*15.01 avg12* D and ) SO CLOSE
14.78	R' B' F' L F2 L2 R B' F' R' B' F' U' L R2 F' L U B2 F L F D' F D
15.50	F R B2 U' F D U2 L2 B2 L2 R D U F U' L2 R D' U2 B' U' F D2 U2 F'
13.77	U' L R' B2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 D' L U2 L R F D U' L' R2 D' U2 L U L' U2
15.02	F2 L R' U' R2 D F2 R D U2 F L2 R2 D' U2 L R D' U2 F2 U L2 F L' F
(18.18)	U F2 R2 U R D U B2 F L2 R F' U2 F2 D' U2 B' U2 B' F R' F' L' D L
(11.38)	F2 R2 F2 D B F' D' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D L' B' F2 L D U2 L R D' U B2 F'
14.84	R B' L' R U B' F2 D U L2 R' U' L B2 F L' R' D' L' D' B2 F2 D U2 L'
13.50	D U2 L' U L' B2 L' R' D U2 B' F2 L' B2 R2 B F' R D' U' L B2 L2 B R
15.90	D2 F2 D' U B F' L R' D2 B' D2 U' R' D L2 R D' U' B' F' R2 B F2 L' F2
13.55	U2 L2 B2 F' L' R2 B2 F2 L U' L2 D F2 R F2 L' U2 B U L2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2
16.78	B2 D U R F R U B' F D2 F L2 R' B D2 R2 B U' L' R2 B F' U L F'
16.46	B2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F2 D U2 F' L' U L2 R' D' F' U L2 U2 F L2 F' L' R U2


Both are done w/ stackmat.
Both are PB's.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2010)

0.73 <RU> U perm


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 0.73 <RU> U perm



Almost certainly timed incorrectly. Oh, the vicious irony...


----------



## Escher (Jul 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 0.73 <RU> U perm
> ...



You sure? I know I can sub 0.67-69 both U perms...


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

RyanO said:


> 7.63, 5.43, 8.06, 5.16, 5.33, 4.94, 8.53, 5.41, (4.56), (9.61), 5.25, 6.36 = 6.21 pyraminx average of 12
> 
> solves 5-9 are a 5.23 average of 5 also a pb.
> 
> I couldn't retrieve the scrambles because qq timer bugs out on my computer, but they were pretty easy.



If you can get 6.21 a12, surely you can get sub 5 a5  I've had 2 sub 4 a5s (though I do do a hell of a lot of practise) even though I average just below 7.
I get 3 or 4, sometimes 5 very easy scrambles in a row sometimes. I remember when you were faster than me  Not sure what you average though, but I'm guessing around 7.5-8?

Are you using qqtimer offline? Because I've had that problem too.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 7, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 103/104
best time: 7.83
worst time: 17.46

current avg5: 11.73 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 10.45 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 11.95 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 11.29 (σ = 0.57)

current avg100: 12.17 (σ = 1.66)
*best avg100: 12.15 (σ = 1.66)*

session avg: 12.17 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 12.13



Spoiler



13.14, 11.09, 11.80, 12.28, 11.50, 12.36, 9.87, 11.25, 13.56, 12.06, 11.63, 11.98, 10.00, 13.89, 13.09, 14.66, 12.70, 10.13, 12.04, 11.46, 11.56, 9.55, 11.33, 10.90, 12.34, 11.55, 10.96, 10.83, 12.16, 14.50, 11.44, 12.00, 13.11, 16.26, 11.95, 12.43, 17.45, 10.91, 11.39, 12.18, 14.72, 10.06, 13.09, 10.74, 17.46, 10.04, 11.59, 11.83, 12.34, 14.58, 12.32, 13.85, 11.94, 10.10, 11.31, 13.48, 11.97, 12.65, 11.29, 15.74, 12.99, 11.93, 8.80, 14.04, 9.45, 11.72, 13.14, 12.31, 16.56, 13.14, 11.21, 11.70, 12.31, 10.86, 13.28, 10.36, 12.21, 13.64, 11.33, 12.45, 14.04, 11.23, 9.67, 11.91, 11.30, 11.80, (DNF(16.59)), 12.04, 10.73, 10.46, 13.55, 10.46, 12.85, 14.39, 12.73, 11.76, (7.83), 10.76, 12.22, 8.82



PB avg100 by 0.03. And with this I have broken all my 3x3 speed PBs within 3 days with the dayan guhong (full step single/lucky single/avg5/12/100). Didn't think I could break my avg100 PB until the 7s and 8s at the end (both PLL skips ) Got lucky there, but I also got several counting (screwed up) 16s and 17s so what the heck.

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THE CUBE


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

*Square-1*:

*Single*: 29.39 _[last solve of the session! WOO]_

*Average of 5*: 44.97
Times: (1:01.77), (41.53), 41.88, 42.77, 50.28

*Average of 12*: 50.56
Times: 1:00.65, 52.39, 57.11, 58.39, 54.72, 37.75, 35.49, 55.66, (1:02.31), 44.58, 48.90, (29.39)

*Average of 100*: 59.82


----------



## RyanO (Jul 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> If you can get 6.21 a12, surely you can get sub 5 a5  I've had 2 sub 4 a5s (though I do do a hell of a lot of practise) even though I average just below 7.
> I get 3 or 4, sometimes 5 very easy scrambles in a row sometimes. I remember when you were faster than me  Not sure what you average though, but I'm guessing around 7.5-8?
> 
> Are you using qqtimer offline? Because I've had that problem too.



This was actually my first sub 7 average of 12. I've just got back into practicing pyra. I took a break because I was frustrated that my times weren't improving, but I'm starting to see a lot more fast times recently so it makes it fun again. I'm not using the timer offline. I'm not sure what the problem is. Everytime I try to retrieve the scrambles it says that there is an error on the page.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

9.50 3x3 single
Done on lone goose. Pll skip


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > 7.63, 5.43, 8.06, 5.16, 5.33, 4.94, 8.53, 5.41, (4.56), (9.61), 5.25, 6.36 = 6.21 pyraminx average of 12
> ...


I average around 6.5-7 and have never had any averages below 5.  5.04 or something's my best average of 5.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 7, 2010)

FINALLY fixed my 'scrambled' master magic. I accidentally messed it up the day that I got it. Just did a few solves to get my beginning PB's.

Single - 4.88
avg5 - 6.81
avg12 - 6.99

Will definately break these next time I pick the thing up.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 7, 2010)

PB Single: 14.24


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

0.83 H-perm. 
My previous best was 0.89 and before yesterday, 0.98. Only done about 15 attempts too


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 7, 2010)

Statistics for 07-07-2010 09:54:09



Spoiler



Average: 20.49
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 18.50
Worst Time: 21.70
Individual Times:
1. 19.77 B F' R D2 L2 R' B D U2 B2 D' B' D U' B L' U' L2 R' B2 L2 R2 F2 R' B2
2. 20.55 F' R' D L' R2 U2 L' F2 D' R' U2 R' U F R' D L' R' B L R D' U F2 U
3. 20.00 B R2 F2 L R2 F' D2 L2 B' D F L D L2 D' L' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L' R2 D2 U2
4. 20.67 D' U' B' F' U L R' F L D2 B2 L R2 D U' L' R D' U F L B2 F2 U' B
5. 20.94 B' F2 D2 U F' R B' F' D2 U' B2 F U L2 R B U B2 D' U2 B R' B2 D' U'
6. 20.81 L R B F D B2 F2 L2 U R' D U L2 B U2 F R' B F L D B' L2 B' U
7. 18.85 U L2 R2 B' D B L R F U B2 D' U' L' D' U F' D2 L' R F2 D2 F L' R2
8. 21.48 B2 U2 B D U2 L B' D2 L2 R' F U2 B F L R U2 R U' R D' B2 D2 B D2
9. 20.50 D2 U R2 D L2 R' B F2 D2 B2 F U' L2 D' U B2 F L2 U L' R' F' D' F' R
10. (21.70) B' U' B' R' D2 U' F2 L' D' B' F' D' U' B2 R2 B U B F2 L' R2 U' B F2 L2
11. 21.31 R2 D2 F D2 U B L2 B' F' D' L2 B2 F' L R2 D L2 D L' R2 B D2 U' R' U2
12. (18.50) D' L' R' B2 F' L2 D B F D' U B2 F' L2 R2 B D2 U L2 B2 F R2 F2 D' U


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 7, 2010)

Double post I know but I don't really care.......

Average: 19.49
Standard Deviation: 0.45
Best Time: 17.50
Worst Time: 20.41


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1. 19.81 L2 D2 U R B2 L2 R' B R2 B2 F' U' B2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 R B L2 R2 D2 U' R'
2. 19.98 D U' L2 R' B' F' L2 B' F' L2 R D2 L2 R' B F2 L' R2 B2 F D B' L F U2
3. (17.50) D B' F2 L' R F' L2 R U R D' U L R2 F L' R D2 F' L' R2 B2 F D' R2
4. (20.41) D' U' R2 D L B F2 U R B2 R U' B2 D2 B2 D U L R2 B2 F R' B2 F' R'
5. 18.67 L' R B' R B2 L' R2 U R D' U' R' F' D2 B D' U' B L B F2 R2 D2 B' F



First sub20. All non lucky. 3 were 2LLL though, the other 2 4LLL


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Double post I know but I don't really care.......
> 
> Average: 19.49
> Standard Deviation: 0.45
> ...



Awesome. I was about to post FINALLY rah rah rah rah, then realised that you'd had a sub 20 a5 before. And the a12 is so close  Good job.


----------



## Toad (Jul 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Double post I know but I don't really care.......
> 
> Average: 19.49
> Standard Deviation: 0.45
> ...





You need to get learning your PLLs sir...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Double post I know but I don't really care.......
> ...



Official sub20 first please sir.


----------



## Toad (Jul 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



No way!! You could learn them in a week and that'd give you sub20 super easily.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



well i do only need to learn Rs,Gs,V,a proper F,E and Ns lol.


----------



## Toad (Jul 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



Learn them then!!


----------



## dada222 (Jul 7, 2010)

New best average: 25.06

I thought I could do sub 25... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2010)

best avg5: 15.78 (σ = 0.21) surprisingly the 14 was a dot sune and V perm.
1. (14.34) L F2 R' L U R2 L' U' L2 U D2 L' B' F2 D F' B2 R B' F' D' F L2 D' B2
2. 15.54 R2 U2 D2 F' D U2 F2 L R' B2 F L2 F' R U L2 R F B2 D' L D2 F L U2
3. (16.86) F' R U B' R' B D U R U2 L F' L B' L2 B' D' U2 B2 D2 B U2 F2 D R2
4. 16.04 D' R L2 F B' L' U L' R' U L2 F' U' D2 F U B2 D2 L2 U' L U R L' B2
5. 15.74 U' L2 D2 B F L U2 B D2 B R F U' B' U' B U2 B U2 B' R2 L2 U' R' U'


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 7, 2010)

i made this



Spoiler



▲
▲ ▲
▲ ▲ ▲
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ 
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲
▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ▲ ​


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

Average of 5: 5.11
1. (8.95) B' R' L B' R' L' B U l' r b' u 
2. 4.36 U L R' U L' U L R U l' r' 
3. (4.30) U' R U' L B' L' B' r b' 
4. 4.81 U R U L U L R' B l' r' u 
5. 6.17 R' L B L B U B R' l r' b'

Close to PB. Pyraminx.


----------



## Owen (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

Owen said:


> Pic
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!



How does that work? It looks like a 4x4 with fixed centers, so it looks like just a 3x3. Where's the sim you played it on?


----------



## Owen (Jul 7, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Pic
> ...



It's a weird puzzle to say the least.

http://msscoventry.freehostia.com/Games/games.html


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

I just solved it, it was very easy.
Except the simulator was hard as hell.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

PyRaMiNx
Session average: 7.21


Spoiler



1. 7.88 B' U L B L' R L R l r' b u' 
2. 7.30 R B R' L' R' U B' U l' r b u' 
3. 10.30 U B' L' R' L' R' L' U' l' r b' 
4. 9.85 R' U B' R B' l r b 
5. 7.72 U R' B' R' L B' L R B' b 
6. 8.85 B U' R U' B L R' u 
7. 7.37 R B L U R L' l b' u' 
8. 7.65 L' U' L B' R' B L' l r b' u' 
9. 5.87 L U R L' R U B L r b 
10. 4.97 L B' R L R L' B' 
11. 10.76 R B' U R L U' R L' l' b u' 
12. 7.01 U L R' L U' L' B R' U' r b u' 
13. 8.83 R L R B U' R U' B r' b u 
14. 8.71 U R' U R' U' L' B U l' b 
15. 5.65 L R' L U R' U L R' B l r b' 
16. 5.15 U B U' R B L R B' l' b' u 
17. 5.59 U' B' L' U' L U' L U' l' r b' u 
18. 7.59 R U' R' B U' L B l' r b u' 
19. 8.95 B' R' L B' R' L' B U l' r b' u 
20. 4.36 U L R' U L' U L R U l' r' 
21. 4.30 U' R U' L B' L' B' r b' 
22. 4.81 U R U L U L R' B l' r' u 
23. 6.17 R' L B L B U B R' l r' b' 
24. 9.41 R B R L U' B U' L' r' b u 
25. 7.42 B' U L B' R U L B l' r u' 
26. 5.33 L B' R U R B' U B' r' u' 
27. 7.32 U L U' B L' U' R B R l r 
28. 8.48 U' L' R' L' U R' U' L' R l u' 
29. 9.98 L R U' L' R B' L l r u 
30. 8.49 U L B L' R L B' R' l' r' b' 
31. 7.31 B L R' L B L' B U' l' 
32. 3.86 L B' L' U' B l' b 
33. 6.59 L U B U' B R' L B' b' u 
34. 4.63 L B R B R L' R l r' u 
35. 5.83 U B R' B U R' U R' B b u' 
36. 10.71 U L' U' B U R L l' r' b' u' 
37. 6.15 L U L R L' U R L' u 
38. 8.66 U' L R L B R' L' U l' b 
39. 8.01 R' L' U' L B R' U' l r' b' 
40. 9.56 U L U' L B U B' R' l r b u' 
41. 9.20 R' U' R' L R B' R' U' l r b u' 
42. 7.32 R L' R U B L R' l' r' b' 
43. 6.17 B' R U R L' R L' l' 
44. 7.10 R' L' B U' B U' R' l u' 
45. 6.18 U R B' U' R' B U' B' l r b' 
46. 8.38 U' L R B' R' U B U' L r' b u' 
47. 9.43 R' U' R B L' R' U B l r' b u 
48. 7.50 L' R B R' L B R B l' b 
49. 6.94 L' U' R L' U' B' U' L l' b u' 
50. 7.65 U L' B' L B' U R' B l r' u' 
51. 9.60 U' L' R B' R' L U l' r' b' 
52. 7.13 U R' B' U' L R' U' B r' b' u' 
53. 7.30 U' L' B R' U B L' R' L' l r' u 
54. 4.65 B' R' L R L B' U l r b u' 
55. 7.26 L' U' R B U' L R' U u 
56. 7.06 L' U R' B' L B U l' r b' u' 
57. 5.26 U' R L' U B' R' L B' u' 
58. 9.22 R' U B R' U R' B R' l' 
59. 5.04 L B U' B' R' L B' U l' r u 
60. 8.49 R' U' B L' R B r' 
61. 8.75 R' B' L' U R' B' L B l' r' u' 
62. 5.80 U R' U' R B' U' R' l r b u 
63. 6.27 R' U B U' L U B' l b 
64. 6.22 L' R L R U' R L' l' r' b u' 
65. 11.63 B R U R L B' R' l r b' u 
66. 8.78 U' R L B U B' L U l' r b u' 
67. 7.88 R' U' L' U' B' U' L R' l r b' u' 
68. 6.44 U' R L' U' L' R U' R L l u 
69. 7.72 R' L' B R' U L' R' U l' r' 
70. 5.67 U' L U R U' B R' U l' 
71. 5.93 R U' L' U B' R B L l' r' u 
72. 8.06 U R' L' B' L' U L R L l' b' 
73. 6.55 U' L' B L' B U' L' l' r b 
74. 9.34 U R' B' U B' L U R' l' r u 
75. 6.65 U R U' B' R U L U R r b' u' 
76. 6.69 U' L' B' L' B' L B' R l r' b u 
77. 5.73 L' B R' L B' R B' 
78. 11.31 U L' U R L' R L' R' r' b' 
79. 7.00 R U' B U' R B U' R' r' b' u 
80. 8.22 R' L' B R' B' U B' R l' r b 
81. 8.01 U' R' B' U' L R U' L l' b' u' 
82. 7.60 U L R' U L R' U' B R l' u' 
83. 6.09 L' B R' L' B U' B L' l r' u 
84. 11.73 U B' L' U' L' R U' L' U r u 
85. 7.67 L' B' L R' U' B' U R' l r' u' 
86. 7.20 U L' U' L' U L R' l r' b u' 
87. 7.60 R' U' B U B U B' l' b u 
88. 7.49 U R B L' U L' B L' l u' 
89. 5.61 U' R' U' L U B' U' b' u 
90. 6.73 R B L' R B' L' B' L l r b u' 
91. 7.97 U' R' L R B U B' L l r u' 
92. 7.43 L' U' B' L' U' R B' R L l r' b 
93. 5.77 U' L R' L R B' R B' l r' 
94. (DNF) R L' R B U L' B' U l' b u' 
95. 6.76 L' U L R U L' U B l r b 
96. 4.79 L' U R U' R' B' R l' r b' u 
97. 6.07 U L' U' B' U' L' U L' l' r b' 
98. 8.97 U R' U L' U L' B' U L' l' 
99. 5.90 L' U' R B R U B l' b' 
100. 7.60 R U' B' L B' R' L' b 
101. 5.71 R L' U' B R' L' B l' r' u' 
102. 7.44 U R L B L U B' R L r b' u' 
103. 7.25 B' L' R U B' U B' R' l r 
104. 7.00 U B L' B R U B' R B l r' b' u' 
105. 4.86 U R' U B U' L B' L l' r' b u' 
106. 6.03 L U B' L U' B L' B' l u' 
107. 8.51 R' B U' B' U' B' R b' u 
108. (3.68) U' L R U' L R U R l' b' 
109. 6.71 R' U B U B R' U R l' r b' 
110. 9.33 R' U B' L' U' B U R' l r b' u' 
111. 4.72 R U' B' R' B' U L' l' r' b 
112. 5.98 U L' B' R B U B R' B l b' u' 
113. 7.10 L B' L B' U' B R U' l r u' 
114. 6.24 U L U' R B' R' L U B l' r 
115. 7.95 U L U' R' L B' L R' l' r' b u' 
116. 7.62 L R L' U' L' B R' U B' r' b u 
117. 4.03 B U B' R L R B' l r b' 
118. 5.85 R' B U' R' L B L' R' l' r b 
119. 10.38 B U R B' U' L R' L' l' r b 
120. 6.21 U R U' B' U B L' B' l u 
121. 8.60 U L U' R L B' U l' r' b' 
122. 8.43 U R' L U R' U R' U' l r b u 
123. 6.15 L B L' R L B' U R l' r b u' 
124. 5.14 U R B' U' R U' R' U l b u' 
125. 6.78 U' L' B R B U' L l' r b 
126. 7.00 L U B R B L' B' l r' u' 
127. 7.26 B R' U L' R U' R U l b u 
128. 4.63 U B L' U B' U B l r 
129. 7.06 R U' L' R' U L' U B l b' 
130. 7.44 U' L' R' U R' L' U B U l r 
131. 7.75 U L' U' L' B' U L' B U' l' r' b' u 
132. 6.03 L' U B' R B U B r b 
133. 4.83 U' R' U R L B' U B' u 
134. 8.97 R L' U' B L' B' R B' l r' b 
135. 8.87 U' B U B' L' R U B l' r b 
136. 8.81 U R B U' L' R' B' U' B' l' r' u' 
137. 9.11 L R B L' R' L R' l r b' u' 
138. 6.42 U' R U' L' R L U R' B l r u 
139. 6.59 L U B' L' R U B' l' b u 
140. 5.62 U' R' B R B' R U l' b 
141. 9.05 R' L' B U R B' U' B r u 
142. 7.98 U B' U B L B R' l' b u 
143. 5.99 R U' L R U' B L R' l r b' u 
144. 7.92 R U B' U B' L U B r b u' 
145. 7.43 U L U L' B R L R B' l r' 
146. 9.15 U' L' R' U B' R U' R l u 
147. 7.15 U' L R' L' U L R U B' l r b 
148. 6.86 B' R' U' L B' U L' B l r b' u 
149. 7.74 R B L' U' B R U' L l' r' b u' 
150. 4.78 U R U' L' B' R' B U' B' r' b' 
151. 6.55 U' L' U' R U' R L U' l b' u 
152. 5.18 R' B U' R U B L' l' b' u' 
153. 6.47 U B' R' L' R' U l' b' u' 
154. 8.22 U' L' B' U' L R' U' L' l u 
155. 7.58 L' U' L B' R B U' l r u' 
156. 5.49 L' R' B L' R L' R' l u' 
157. 5.40 R U' B R' B L U r' b u' 
158. 7.83 U R B U' L' U L' R' L' l r' u 
159. 8.85 R' U B' R' L B R' L l' b u' 
160. 11.83 U L R B' L' R L R' L' r b u' 
161. 5.71 U' L B R U' R U' l r' b u 
162. 7.46 L R L U R' L' B l r 
163. 6.28 L B R' L B R L' U l r' 
164. 11.22 L R L' R U L' R' U l r' u' 
165. 7.61 U' L B U' B R' L R' B' b u 
166. 7.39 R L' U R' U' L' U' l b u' 
167. 5.60 L' B' U' B R L' U L' B' l' r b' u 
168. 5.20 U L U' L U l' r b u' 
169. 6.38 L' U' R' U R' L l' b u' 
170. 5.70 U L B L U' R' L B' U' l' b 
171. 7.89 U' L' B L R B' L l' 
172. 8.42 L' U' R' U' R' L U' R l' r b u' 
173. 7.40 B R B' U' L R' L b 
174. 8.81 R' L' R' L B' R' U' R' l' b u 
175. 4.82 B L' B' L U' B' L B' l r' u 
176. 6.37 U L' R L U B' L' U' L l b 
177. 8.40 R B U R' B U R B l r 
178. 6.48 B' R' U' R U' L' R' l r' u 
179. 7.62 B' R' L' U B' U L' R b u 
180. 5.54 U B R' B U L B' l' r' b u 
181. 4.98 U' L' R' U R B' R' u' 
182. 6.03 L R B' R' L' B L' U' l u' 
183. 9.09 L B R L R' B R' l r' b' u 
184. 5.43 U B R B R U' l' r' b u' 
185. 6.54 U R U R' L' R B l r' b u' 
186. 8.12 B' R U' R' L' R' l r b' 
187. 6.58 U L' U R' U L' U' R' U u' 
188. 8.25 L R' L B' R B L r b' u' 
189. 7.89 U' R U R' L' B R U' l' r b' u' 
190. 6.87 R L' R U' B' R B L' l r' b' 
191. 4.71 R L U L' B U' L r b' 
192. 7.08 R L R B' R' L' U L' l 
193. 7.26 R U' L R L R L' b' 
194. 5.30 L R' L B' U' R' U' R' l b u 
195. 6.32 L B' L B L R' L B l' r' u' 
196. 8.06 B' U B' U' B L' R' B r b u 
197. 10.01 U R B' U L' R U L' r b 
198. 7.27 L R L U' B R B' U' l r' b' u' 
199. 8.97 U' B' R L B' R' U' B R l b 
200. 8.37 R U' L' R B L' R U' l b u' 
201. 6.01 U' L' R' B' R U L U' B' b u'



I just started practicing again. This is horrible.  Hopefully I get faster by Nationals.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

joey said:


> I just solved it, it was very easy.
> Except the simulator was hard as hell.



Same here. It is very reminiscent of 5x5 and 4x4. The permutation parity made me start almost completely over when I messed up on trying to solve it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 7, 2010)

OH avg of 100: 23.88

Your turn Simon

I'm gonna try and improve this average. I didn't lube my cube until solve... 73 I think, and it seems it's making a difference...

EDIT: Slight improvement: 23.83


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 7, 2010)

8.84 3x3 single, but I lost the scramble. :s

I'm trying my best to reconstruct the solve.

EDIT:

B R' F L F D [6]
L U' L' U' y R' U' R U' R' U R [17]
U R U R' U R U' R'[25]
y2 U2 R U R' U2 F' U F [33]
U F RUR'U'(x3) F' [48]

cbb to find the scramble


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2010)

Rob: I did two averages of 50 earlier, 24.67 and 24.39. I also filmed a 22.80 average of 5, and also a 24.01 average of 12 with two counting 27s  22.80 average is on youtube.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



All the hard ones hehe


----------



## Toad (Jul 7, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > well i do only need to learn Rs,Gs,V,a proper F,E and Ns lol.
> ...



There's no harder algs to learn tbh, you learn them all in the same way... Maybe Gs are just a bit confusing to differentiate between the four of them at first but I don't see why F and V are hard for example...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

R' L U B' U L' R l' r' b

2.82 pyraminx. 
.01 below the WR single.   

EDIT: Average of 5: 4.87
1. 5.35 R B' L R L B' L R' l' r 
2. 4.92 R' U B R U R' U' L' b 
3. 4.34 U' R U L' B R' B' U l' r u 
4. (6.04) U L U' R L' R L' B' R' l r b u' 
5. (4.03) U' B R' B U L U' l b u'

sub NaR. 

Average of 12: 5.74
1. 6.09  L U' R' L R' B' R' B U' l' r' 
2. (8.04) U' L' U R L' U R' U l r' b 
3. (2.82) U R' B' R B' U l' b' 
4. 7.91 R' L U B' U L' R l' r' b 
5. 7.32 B' L' U B L B R' l' r' b' u' 
6. 6.51 R' B U' L U' B' R' l' u' 
7. 4.91 U L R' U' B' L' B U' r' b' u' 
8. 5.35 R B' L R L B' L R' l' r 
9. 4.92 R' U B R U R' U' L' b 
10. 4.34 U' R U L' B R' B' U l' r u 
11. 6.04 U L U' R L' R L' B' R' l r b u' 
12. 4.03 U' B R' B U L U' l b u' 

PB 

The whole session:
Average of 100: 6.97


Spoiler



1. 6.69 U' R' L' B' L' U R l' b' u 
2. 6.69 U L' U' L' U L B U' L r 
3. 7.49 U' B' L B' U L' B' r' b' u' 
4. 9.54 U' B L' R B' L U' B' L' l' r' b 
5. 5.02 R B U L' B' L U L' l r u 
6. 6.82 U L B' L R U' R' B U b' u' 
7. 7.43 B' R U' R B L 
8. 6.32 B' U' B' U' L R B' R' l u' 
9. 7.06 R' U B L R' B L R' L r b u' 
10. 7.10 B R L' B' L R U B l' r' 
11. 8.17 B' L' B' R L' R L' l b u' 
12. 7.70 L' R B U' L' R L' R U' l' b 
13. 8.77 U B U' L U' B' L' R l r b u' 
14. 6.72 L B' R' U L' U R' B u 
15. 6.47 U B L U R' L B' r b 
16. 8.33 L R' B U L R' l' r b' 
17. 4.72 U B U R' U B' L' U r' b' 
18. 7.08 L R U L U B' L U l r b' u 
19. 3.43 U L' R' L R' U' l u 
20. 6.36 U' L B R L' U R' U' l' r b u 
21. 9.86 L' B R L' B R B L' b' u' 
22. 7.26 L R' B L B U l r' b 
23. 5.83 L' U' R B L R L' B' l' b u 
24. 6.86 U L U' R' B U' L' R l b 
25. 7.38 U' L' U R' B L B R l r b' u' 
26. 6.75 U B L R' B' L' b 
27. 5.39 L' B' R' U L R L l' r' b' u' 
28. 7.78 B' R L' B L B L R l r b 
29. 8.16 U' B R' L' B U' L r b' 
30. 8.18 U B L' B U' R B' L' B l' r' b' 
31. 9.81 B' R' L R' B' U R' L l' r' b 
32. 7.49 U B R' L' U' R U' B' R l r b' u 
33. 9.00 R B' L R B U R' L r' b' u' 
34. 6.66 U L' U' B' U R' L B' R r' 
35. 9.85 U L' B' L R B' R' l' r u' 
36. 6.82 U' B' L' U' B R' U L' l' u 
37. 6.34 R U' B L' B L' l r b' u' 
38. 7.15 L B' R U R B' R l' r b u 
39. 8.32 L' B U L' B' R' B L' l' b u' 
40. 6.78 U L R U B R' B U B l' b' 
41. 5.79 U' B U B' L' R' B R' B r b 
42. 9.67 U R L' B' R' U R' L' R' r 
43. 6.05 B' R' U' L' B R' L U' r' b 
44. 4.98 U' L U L' B L B' U r b' 
45. 6.55 R L B' U' B L R' L R l' 
46. 7.48 U L B L U L' B U B l r' b' u 
47. 6.38 U R L U' R U' L l' 
48. 6.86 L R' L B L U L' u 
49. 7.50 L' B' R B L R B' l' r b' u' 
50. (13.08) R U L' R' L' U' L' R r b u' 
51. 9.18 U R' U B' L' U L R' U' l' r b' u' 
52. 7.70 B L' R' U' B U' B l' r' u 
53. 6.86 B R L' R B' U B R' l' u 
54. 7.11 B L' R' U R l r b' 
55. 4.77 L' B' R L B' L B l' u' 
56. 6.25 R' U' R L' U' B L' l' r' b' 
57. 6.66 U B U' B R' U L' B u 
58. 8.32 R B L' U' L R' U' r' b' u 
59. 8.84 L' R U' L' B L' U' R l' b u 
60. 6.03 L' B L B' L U' B' U' l' r b' 
61. 6.95 U' L B' L' R L' B R L r b u' 
62. 4.90 U B U R' U R' L R' L' l' r' b u' 
63. 5.05 L' U B L B' U R' B r b' u 
64. 5.50 B' R L' R B L' R U' r b 
65. 6.27 R B' L R B' U' R L l u 
66. 6.42 L B U' L' R' L' l b' u 
67. 5.58 R' L U L' R' L' B U r b' u' 
68. 8.53 U L' U' R B R' L r' b u 
69. 7.33 L R B L' R' B U R' l' r' b u 
70. 8.49 U R B L' U' L' B' L' B' l r' b u' 
71. 7.91 L B' R L' U' L B L l r' 
72. 7.45 U R B R' B L U' R' r' b u' 
73. 8.01 L' B R U L' B' U' R' l' r' u 
74. 6.47 L' B U' B L' B U' R r u 
75. 6.89 R U B L U L U' R' l' r 
76. 7.10 U' L R' B L' U' L' R L l r b' u 
77. 7.46 L R U' L' B R L u 
78. 7.51 R L B' R L U' B R' r b u 
79. 7.47 L' B U' L U R' U' L' l' r' 
80. 6.53 R L' U' L' U' L' B L' l r' u 
81. 6.14 R U' R' B R' L' B u' 
82. 7.47 L B R' L B' U' R' l r' b' 
83. 4.52 B R U R' U L' B U' l u' 
84. 5.91 B R' B R L U' R B l r' u' 
85. 7.01 B L' B R L B L U r b' u' 
86. 7.13 L' R B L' R B L' l' r' b u' 
87. 12.23 U L' R' U' L' B R L l r' b u' 
88. 6.09 L U' R' L R' B' R' B U' l' r' 
89. 8.04 U' L' U R L' U R' U l r' b 
90. (2.82) U R' B' R B' U l' b' 
91. 7.91 R' L U B' U L' R l' r' b 
92. 7.32 B' L' U B L B R' l' r' b' u' 
93. 6.51 R' B U' L U' B' R' l' u' 
94. 4.91 U L R' U' B' L' B U' r' b' u' 
95. 5.35 R B' L R L B' L R' l' r 
96. 4.92 R' U B R U R' U' L' b 
97. 4.34 U' R U L' B R' B' U l' r u 
98. 6.04 U L U' R L' R L' B' R' l r b u' 
99. 4.03 U' B R' B U L U' l b u' 
100. 6.91 B U L' U R' U R'


----------



## Elliot (Jul 8, 2010)

New OH avg pbs

(19.52), 23.28, 28.22, 23.05, 22.18, 27.53, 22.61, 27.75, 23.40, 24.34, (32.13), 24.58 = *24.69*

My first sub-25 avg of 12! These solves were with a stackmat. The first five solves are a 22.84 avg 5 (also a personal best). I now consistently get 25-26 second averages.

Although the avg of 12 is very close to the NR, I don't think I have too much chance getting it. Simon and Robert are well beyond me . But I still haven't learned full OLL...so you never know


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



the Gs really aren't that confusing..just look where the correct corner-edge pair is, and look where the adjacent corner needs to go..the pictures make them look a lot more confusing than they are


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2010)

this took a while 
[facebook]404218796378[/facebook]


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 8, 2010)

Moar pyraminx. 

Solves 301-605 today. 605 solves total. I'm calling it a day.

Session average of 305: 7.05


Spoiler



1. 7.21 L' U' B L U L' U l r' 
2. 7.32 U' R' U L B' R' L R' l' u' 
3. 6.60 R L' B' R B R B r b u' 
4. 5.74 U' L R B' U L R' U l b u' 
5. 6.79 B U R U B U' R' B' l r' b' 
6. 10.21 U L' B R' B R' L B R l' r' b 
7. 4.17 L B' U' L' R' B U l' 
8. 5.96 R' U B L' U' R' L b u 
9. 8.06 R L' U B' R L' U R l r' b u 
10. 5.32 U B' R B' U' L u' 
11. 7.02 U R' B U B L R' U' l' b' u 
12. 6.95 R' U' L' U' R' U R' B' l' r b' u 
13. 5.44 U L' U' R L U' L U' B l' r 
14. 6.44 U' R' U B' L' B R' B' b u 
15. 7.56 R U B L B' R' L B' l' r' b' u 
16. 6.94 U' B L' U R L U' L' l r' u' 
17. 6.66 L' U R U' R U B' r' b u' 
18. 8.33 U B' U' L B' L' R B l' b 
19. 6.39 B R' U' B L U' B R' l r b' 
20. 8.92 R' U' L' R B R B' U l' b' u 
21. 7.14 U L R' U B' U' B' l' r' b' u 
22. 5.28 U B U' R' B' l' r u' 
23. 6.22 U B' L U R' U L U' l r' b' u' 
24. 7.88 L R B' L' B' L' R L' l r' u 
25. 6.89 U' R' U L R' U' L R' U' r' 
26. 6.44 U R' U B L R L B r b u 
27. 6.22 R L' R L B' L l' r u 
28. 5.78 U' B L' B' U B L' B' r' 
29. 5.46 L' U' B' R U' B' U' R r' u' 
30. 4.74 L' R U' L' B U L' B l' r' u 
31. 6.95 R' L B' L R U' B U l' r b' u 
32. 8.51 B' L' B' R' B' L' B' R' l' r b' u' 
33. 6.98 L' U L' B R B l r' b 
34. 6.07 L U B L B' L U B' r u 
35. 6.01 L' U' R L U' B' R l' r u' 
36. 4.56 L' U R B' R U L B' u' 
37. 9.46 U' L B R L R U L' r b' u' 
38. 7.30 L B' R' U' B' U' l' r' b u' 
39. 9.50 L' R U' B' L U' B R b u' 
40. 7.24 U L R B' U B' U' l r b 
41. 5.95 R L' R' U' L R U' R l' u' 
42. 6.44 R B U' B L' U' B U' l' r' b' 
43. 8.14 B U' R U B R B' l r' b' 
44. 6.87 U' L' U L' U B R' U' L l r u' 
45. 5.47 L' B' L R' B' U' B' U' l 
46. 11.27 L R L' U' B R L' U l r' 
47. 7.49 U B' U' L' R L' B' R U' r 
48. 7.20 U R U' R' U L' R U l r u' 
49. 7.30 R' L B' U B' L' R' b' u 
50. 6.74 U' R B L U B R l' r b' u 
51. 6.53 L' B L' R' B' L' B' U' l b' u' 
52. 8.66 U' R' U' B' U L B' R l r b' u' 
53. 7.92 U' L U' B' R U L R' 
54. 6.58 R U' B R U' L' B R u 
55. 6.39 U L' B U' L R U' R' l' b u 
56. 6.83 U L' U' R U B' R l' r b' u' 
57. 9.83 R' U' R B L' R L' R' l r' 
58. 6.30 U' L R' L' B L U' L b' u' 
59. 8.07 U' B U' L' R' B' U' B l' r' b' u' 
60. 6.26 R L U' B U l b' u' 
61. 6.42 R B' L R' L U L R' L' l' r' 
62. 8.04 U B' L U R' L U b' u' 
63. 6.88 L B' L U L' R U B l' b' u' 
64. 5.80 R' L R' U L' R U' l b u 
65. 6.75 U B' U R U' L R U' l r' b' 
66. 5.06 U L U' B L' B U B' l r' u 
67. 6.89 U B' U' L B' L U' B l r' u 
68. 8.53 U' L' B' R B' L U B' l' r b' 
69. 5.16 U' R L' B' U B' L' l' r' u' 
70. 7.39 L' R' L U R' U' L B R' l r' u 
71. 7.42 L' B U R' U R L R' l r' u 
72. 6.64 R U' B U R B l' r b' 
73. 5.58 L' U L' U R L B R' l' r b' u' 
74. 6.01 B' R L U' L' B' R U' l' r' u' 
75. 7.58 L U R U' L U' B' U l 
76. 7.16 B' U R' U' L' R L' l' b u' 
77. (18.69) U L B' U B L' B' R' l r b u 
78. 7.23 U R L' U R B R U' l' r' b' u 
79. 6.58 R B' U' L' B U' B L l' u' 
80. 6.88 R L' U' R' B U R' U' l r' b' 
81. 5.61 R' L' U L' B R' B l b' u 
82. 4.11 U' L' U' L' R' L' U' B l 
83. 7.83 L U L R' U' R B L' U l b' u 
84. 5.46 B U' L' B R' B' L l' b' u' 
85. 6.55 L' R U' B L' U' R U l r' b u 
86. 8.62 U L' U' B' R U B U' l r' b' 
87. 7.24 U L' B' U' L B L' R' B r' 
88. 5.70 R U R L' U' L B' U' l r' 
89. 8.55 L U' B' R L R B l' b' u 
90. 6.96 U B' L R B L' U' l' r b' 
91. 3.91 U' L U' B R' U L' U' 
92. 4.99 L R B R U L' B L' l r b u' 
93. 6.37 U B R' B U' L R' L R b' u 
94. 8.24 U L' B' L U' B' R U' l r b' u 
95. 9.30 B' R' L' U L' R' U' L l' r' b 
96. 5.81 L B' U' R L B L' B b u 
97. 3.49 U R U' B' R U l' u' 
98. 8.39 B U' L' U R U' B' l' r b' u' 
99. 7.70 L' U' R U' L R B' L' u 
100. 7.10 U B' U' R L U' L b' 
101. 6.89 B R' B U L' B R U' l' r' 
102. 9.31 U B U' R B U' L' R U' l r b u 
103. 6.86 U' L' B' L' R' B L R' r b u' 
104. 5.66 B R' U R' U' B' L r' b' 
105. 7.03 U L' U L R U' L R' U l' r' b' 
106. 4.86 R' U L U L B L U' l r' u 
107. 7.91 R' B L' B' L U R' U l' r u 
108. 4.56 U L' B R B U B U' l r b' u 
109. 7.23 B' R L' U' R U B' R r' u 
110. 7.86 B R' L' R' B' L U' B' r b' u' 
111. 8.09 R U' B L' U' B' L R r b u 
112. 6.54 R U' B L' U R L U' l' r b u' 
113. 5.02 U R U' L' R' L B U' l r' b' u 
114. 5.98 B' U B' L' U' B l' r b' 
115. 5.91 R' U B R' U' L' B' r' u' 
116. 6.77 L U' R L' B' R' B l r u' 
117. 6.08 U' L' B U' B' L' U' B' L l u' 
118. 8.76 L' R B R L' U B' L l r b 
119. 7.51 L' B' R' B' L U L B l b u' 
120. 7.16 L' U B L R' U B L' l' b 
121. 7.52 L' U' B' R L B' U L' l' r' 
122. 8.56 U' L U' B L' B' R' B' U l' r' b' u 
123. 8.47 U B R' B U' R' B L B l' r' b' 
124. 5.78 B' L' R' U R' U' B' r b' u' 
125. 10.40 L' B' R' B U' L' B' U l u 
126. 5.43 L U L' R U L R l b' 
127. 10.42 U B R' B L R' L' l r' b' u' 
128. 7.50 R L' R' B R U R B' b' 
129. 6.96 U B U R L' R U' B' R l r' b u 
130. 5.34 U' B' L' B' R' L r' u 
131. 6.44 L' U B' U L B L R b' u 
132. 5.45 L U' B R' U R' U R l' r' b' u' 
133. 4.12 U' L U' B' R' B l' r' u' 
134. 8.29 L U' L R' U' L B R l r b u' 
135. 6.88 L B' U' L' B' U' B' l' r b' u 
136. 6.50 L R L R U' B l' b u 
137. 7.92 U L R L' R U L' R' L l' r' 
138. 7.46 U L R U' B' R L' l' b u' 
139. 6.15 U L' B U L U L R l b' 
140. 7.34 L U' R L R L U' L l b u 
141. 7.45 L B' L R U R L' B' l' r u 
142. 4.37 U' L' R U R' L U' R' b' u' 
143. 3.83 B' U' L U' L B' l r u' 
144. 8.58 B' L R' L B U' L l' u' 
145. 6.59 U L' U B L' R' U R' r b 
146. 6.31 U' B' R' B' U' R B L' l r u 
147. 7.10 U' L B L B R' U R' l' 
148. 7.78 R B U' L R' U' B' U' l r' u' 
149. 6.05 U R U' B' R U' B U' l' r' u' 
150. 7.87 R U L' R' L B' L l' r u' 
151. 7.07 L' U B R' B' U' R' B' U' l' b 
152. 8.04 R' U' R' U' B' R U' l' b u' 
153. 8.45 U' B' R' L B U' R L' l r u 
154. 8.24 L U R' B' L R U' r' b 
155. 7.21 U L' B R' B L' U L U l r u 
156. 7.69 U' B' R B L R' B' U' b u 
157. 6.07 U L B' U R L' U B U' l' r' 
158. 5.66 L U B' R B' R' B' R r b' 
159. 9.64 U' R' L' R U' B' L' B l' r' b u' 
160. 8.21 U R B U' B L U' R L' l b' u' 
161. 8.18 R B' R U' L U' R' B' r' u' 
162. 5.17 R U R' U R' L' U l' b' 
163. 3.94 U' L' R L' B' L' l' 
164. 7.17 B L' B U L' B' R r' b u 
165. 4.33 U R L B L R B L' l' b' 
166. 7.38 U' L' B R' B' R B' R' l b u' 
167. 6.39 U' L' R' B' L' B U' r u' 
168. 6.41 L' U B L' R' L R' l' r b' u' 
169. 10.25 U' B L R' L' B U R l' b u 
170. 7.73 U L B' R' B U' R B' l' r b u 
171. 4.53 U B' L B' U' R' U B' l b' 
172. 8.04 R' U' R B' U' R B U r' b u' 
173. 10.15 U' B' U L R B' L' l b' 
174. 5.67 R L' B U' R U' R b' u' 
175. 7.55 L' B' L B' R' L' U' l' r b' 
176. 8.08 U R B' L U' B L' B' r' b' 
177. 6.16 R' U' L R B L l' r' b u' 
178. 6.26 B' L R' L B U B' r' 
179. 6.07 U L R U B' L' R' L' U r' b 
180. 6.88 U L B L' U' B R L' B 
181. 6.28 U L R U' B' U' R' B u 
182. 6.89 U L U' R' U' L B' L R r' b' 
183. 7.37 R L R' L U' L' B r' b' 
184. 5.60 B U B' L' R' U' r 
185. 9.81 L' U B' R U B' L' r' u' 
186. 7.17 L' U' B R L' B' l u 
187. 7.81 U B' U L B U' B R' l' r' b' 
188. 9.26 L' U L' R B U R L l r' b u' 
189. 6.83 U L' U B' L B' U L' U l b u 
190. 7.57 U B' U' L R B U' l 
191. 4.18 L U' R L' R' L B' U r u 
192. 5.84 U' B' R' U' B' U' R B l' r' b u' 
193. 8.11 R' L B' L' R' L' B U' l r' b 
194. 6.83 U' L R' U' B' L B' r' 
195. 9.19 B' R' U' L' B' R l r b' u' 
196. 9.61 U R L' U R L U R l' b' 
197. 6.10 R' L' U' R' B U R l' b 
198. 5.21 R' L' B' L' R U R L l' u' 
199. 6.24 R' U' B L' U' B' U' L' r b u 
200. 7.22 U R' U' L R B' U' L R l r 
201. 9.77 L' R B R' L B R' r b u 
202. 7.68 U B' L U L U L' B' R' l b' 
203. 10.83 L R' U B' R U' L' b u 
204. 6.80 L R U' R' B' U' R B' R b' u 
205. 5.22 L R' U B' R L R' U' r' b 
206. 7.93 U' R B R' L' R L' r' b u 
207. 9.50 U' L' B R' U' R' B' U r' 
208. 10.38 L B' R' B U B' L' B' l r 
209. 3.53 U L U' L R' L U B l u 
210. 8.07 R' B' L' U L R' L U l' b' u 
211. 6.72 U' R L B U' L' R B l r b 
212. 9.20 L' U R' L' B L U' B' l' r b' 
213. 13.02 L' R' L B R' B L' U R l r' b 
214. 5.89 R B R' U L U B R l' b' u 
215. 6.84 L R B' U L R' L' B' b 
216. 5.10 B' R' U' R' L' U' B b' 
217. 5.92 U' L R U' R L B' b 
218. 6.41 L R' L R U' B' L' r' 
219. 7.19 R' U' L R' L U R' L' l r' b' 
220. 8.79 L' U' R B R' L U' B' l' r 
221. 5.78 R B U' B U' B R 
222. 8.01 B' L R' U' B L' R' L' l r' b 
223. 6.95 L U R U' L' B R L' l r' u 
224. 8.01 U L R B U' R' B' U' l' r' b 
225. 7.19 U B R L B' U R' B R' l r u' 
226. 6.42 R L R' L U' R B L' R' r u' 
227. 6.93 R B U L' R B U' L' r' b 
228. 7.65 R U' B' L R' U R' U r b' 
229. 5.98 U' L' B' R B U R B l r' u' 
230. 5.66 U L' B R B U B U' r' u 
231. 7.75 U' L' R' L' B' L R B u 
232. 7.79 U' L R' U B' R U' L r' b' u' 
233. 6.11 L B' R U R L' r' b' 
234. 8.71 U' B' L' B U B R' B l r b' u 
235. 5.95 U L U R' B' U B' L l r' b' u 
236. 8.23 U' L R' L B' R L' R l' b' u' 
237. 6.87 B' R' L R' B L U' l r b' u 
238. 7.22 L B' U' L B' R L' U' B' l' 
239. 7.99 R U' R' U' R B' L' B' l b u 
240. 7.21 L R' L' B R' L' R U' R' l r' b 
241. 4.76 L' U' L' U' B L' B' u 
242. 8.66 R B' L' U B' U' R U' r b' u' 
243. 6.87 R' B U' B' U' B U l' r' 
244. 8.48 L' R' B R' U' R' L' B r' u' 
245. 9.19 U' L B U' B U' L U l' r u 
246. 5.00 U' B R B R' L R' U' l' b' u 
247. 5.83 R' B R' U R l' r' b' u 
248. 6.16 R U L' B L R' B' r' 
249. 11.44 B U' R B' U L' U B R l u 
250. 6.38 U' B L' U' L' R B r' u' 
251. 7.34 U' B' R L B U' B R' l r' b u' 
252. 7.01 R L U B R U' R l' r u' 
253. 6.09 U B' U R' B L' R' U b u' 
254. 9.16 U R L' U L' R U B' U' l' b' u 
255. 6.10 U' B R' L' U R U' B' l b' u 
256. 8.66 B L' R L U' R' L' U r' b' u 
257. 7.19 L' B' R L R L B' R' l u' 
258. 7.67 L' R' B U L U' R L' l b u' 
259. 6.87 R' U' L' R U B' L' U r b' u 
260. 8.51 L' R B' R' L' U B U' l' r' b' u 
261. 7.34 B' U L' B' U' B r' u' 
262. 8.46 U' L R U' R B L U l r b 
263. 6.32 U R U' L' B R' L' R' l' b' 
264. 5.83 U' R B' U R' B R' B' L l r b' u 
265. 5.67 R U R' L B' L' U' B l r' u' 
266. 7.55 L' B' U' L' U B' U' L' B' r b' u' 
267. 8.43 U L' R' B R U' R L R' l b' 
268. 7.85 B U' B L B' L R' U r u 
269. 6.32 L B U' B L' B' U R' l r u' 
270. 5.99 B U' B R U' L r' b 
271. 6.90 R' B' L' U B U B' r 
272. 5.57 R B U L R' L B' U b' 
273. 7.83 L U R B' R L U R' U l r' b' u' 
274. 8.59 U' L' R' B R' L B' R l' r' 
275. 6.88 L B L' U B R' B U' R' r' b u 
276. 6.70 L U' B' R L' U' B U' l b 
277. 5.98 U B U L' R' U L B b' u' 
278. 5.19 U B' R' U B L' R l b 
279. 5.57 B L' U B' R' L' U B' l' r' u' 
280. 8.63 U R' L' U' R' L' B R' r b' u' 
281. 5.48 U R L' R L U l r' b u 
282. 11.38 L' R' U' R U' L' R' r u 
283. 5.84 L R L' U' L B U' b 
284. 5.03 U' L' U' L U B' R l r u 
285. 7.38 U L B' U L R B L' R' l b u 
286. 5.74 R L' R L' U B' R U' l r u 
287. 8.74 U B R B U R B' U R r' b' u' 
288. 8.18 R' B' R L' U B R' B' l' r b u 
289. 11.09 L' U' L' B' U' L' U R' l b' 
290. 7.51 U B' R' U R L' B' R l r' u' 
291. 7.89 B L B' L R B' L' l' r 
292. 8.48 R U R' L B' R L' B R l' b' 
293. 7.66 U L' R' B R' U L' B L l' r 
294. 5.65 R B L' B' L' R B L' l 
295. 5.75 R L R' U' R' L U R r' u 
296. 7.40 U B L U' B' R' L B U' l r u' 
297. 7.71 U B U L' R' L U R r b u' 
298. 7.30 U B' L' R' U' B' L B l r b u 
299. 7.87 B' U' R L' B' U' R' B l' b' u' 
300. 7.04 R U' B L' R U' B U l r b u' 
301. 5.75 B U L U' B' R B' U b u 
302. 7.06 R' L' U' R U B L l r 
303. 6.20 U' B L R' L U L R l 
304. 5.34 L' B' L U L' B U' l' r' u 
305. (3.38) U' B' R' L U L' l' r' b' u


----------



## ianini (Jul 8, 2010)

It's a standard deviation personal best:


Statistics for 07-07-2010 20:38:23

Average: 15.57
Standard Deviation: *0.16*
Best Time: 15.26
Worst Time: 15.85
Individual Times:
1.	15.83	R' D2 R' U L2 R2 F R' D2 U' B U' B2 F' L R D U' F D U R2 U L' B
2.	15.34	L D F2 D L2 R' B F2 L B' U L R F R' D F2 D' B' D2 L B2 L' D' R
3.	15.53	L2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 L U2 B2 D' L' R D2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 U B D U' F R2 F2
4.	(15.85)	D2 U L2 R2 B L B F' L D F' L' D F D' U' F' D' L F' D' L' D' U L'
5.	(15.26)	L B L' R U2 F2 L R D' U2 R2 F' L' R2 B2 F2 D U L' R' B2 L R' B' F

EDIT: 

PB average of 12: 


Statistics for 07-07-2010 20:51:44

Average: 14.34
Standard Deviation: 0.37
Best Time: 13.32
Worst Time: 15.85
Individual Times:
1.	14.93	L' R U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R D2 U R' U2 F L R' B2 U B F' L U' F' R
2.	14.39	F' L U L R2 D2 R D' U L R2 D2 F D B R2 B L R D' L2 R' D' U' R
3.	(15.85)	R D' F R' D' F2 R U' B2 L D' L2 R B2 F' R' D2 B2 F' L2 D U2 L' D2 U'
4.	(13.32)	D' R D2 U L' R2 D2 U' R2 F' L D2 B' F' R F D' U L R B F L2 R' D'
5.	13.99	D R' D L U2 F' L' B2 F U' L R F2 R2 D2 B F' D2 L2 R D' U2 B2 D' L'
6.	14.95	B F2 L F' D U2 R2 B' F' D' U' L B2 L2 R' D2 L D2 U' R' D U L2 F2 D
7.	14.53	B' L U' R D' U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B U2 L D2 R U F2 D2 R D2 B L2 R D U
8.	14.06	B2 D2 U' R U2 F D' B' F D2 U R' B2 L2 B F' R' B F U2 B2 U B' R2 D
9.	14.21	F' L U2 R' D2 U B2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R D' B L2 R2 B' F' D R' D
10.	14.70	F2 D B' F L' D L B' F L' U' L2 D' U F2 U L' F' R' D2 R' B2 D L' R'
11.	14.00	D F2 L' D2 U2 B' F' U L' D2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 F R D' U L2 R F' R' F' L
12.	13.66	D U B' F2 U L R2 B' D2 R' D' U2 B F R2 B F2 D2 F2 D U' L2 R2 F2 L'

With my old F cube. I love it!


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

If this is not a PB then it's pretty close

Average of 12: 14.73
1. 16.10 L R' F2 B' L R2 U' L' R2 F2 L' R' F B D R' D' R' U B F2 D' U' L' B2
2. 14.68 L R2 B F' U' F2 L2 D F' D' L2 B2 R' F' B' U B' U' D' F2 D R U' L' U2
3. 13.99 U L' R2 D B L' D F U' F2 U' D' B' U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F' D L' D2 L B
4. 15.68 D2 L2 D2 L' D' R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 U' B' R2 B2 L F2 L R2 U2 D B2
5. 16.21 R B L D F2 L' B' L' D2 B D F D' B L' F2 L B2 L D2 R2 B F2 U' L
6. 15.14 L' D L2 R D F2 B' R' D2 F' D F U2 B F D R U B L' F2 D2 B2 D2 R'
7. (18.07) R' L' D' L2 R F D2 R' L F D R2 F' R U2 L F' D' U' F2 B' L' D2 R F'
8. (12.19) U2 B' R' F' U B' D2 R2 L' F' U' F' R U D' B2 U B R' D2 L' R2 D' F2 B
9. 15.21 D R B' U F2 U B' D' B2 R2 L' F2 B U2 L B2 L U2 B2 R' D' L B2 L2 D'
10. 14.26 U2 D' L' U D' L U2 B2 F D U2 L2 B D' L2 R B F2 L2 B2 R' L2 B2 R2 F2
11. 12.50 F' U' L' D' F U D' F L R2 D' U' R2 F' D2 B' L2 U' R' U2 L' R U R2 F2
12. 13.49 U' R' U R L2 U' D2 R' L U2 B' U2 D L F' U' R L2 D F U F D2 R2 U'


And also within the session

Average of 5: 13.42
1. (12.19) U2 B' R' F' U B' D2 R2 L' F' U' F' R U D' B2 U B R' D2 L' R2 D' F2 B
2. (15.21) D R B' U F2 U B' D' B2 R2 L' F2 B U2 L B2 L U2 B2 R' D' L B2 L2 D'
3. 14.26 U2 D' L' U D' L U2 B2 F D U2 L2 B D' L2 R B F2 L2 B2 R' L2 B2 R2 F2
4. 12.50 F' U' L' D' F U D' F L R2 D' U' R2 F' D2 B' L2 U' R' U2 L' R U R2 F2
5. 13.49 U' R' U R L2 U' D2 R' L U2 B' U2 D L F' U' R L2 D F U F D2 R2 U'

EDIT: Yay

Average of 5: 1:47.00
1. (1:33.56) f2 r' D2 U R2 D2 r' f' u2 B u' L2 f B u' r' u' r R2 F r U2 F U2 F2 r F R' f D' f B' D f2 u2 f B u' U' B2
2. 1:47.80 F' D r' R' f' F D2 B U' D' B2 D' u2 U2 R D u' f u' L R2 F r' B2 r2 U f F' L2 u' D' B2 u' f R u2 D' f' D' F2
3. 1:41.69 R' L u F' U2 B' f F R2 f' R2 r2 D R' L2 B L2 B' f2 F R' r2 f2 R r u' F D2 U' R B D2 R' u F' R2 f2 L' U' R'
4. 1:51.52 R' L2 r' F2 R2 f2 D' R2 f r' R f B' D' R2 f2 r2 D2 L' B D r2 u2 U' R2 f' L' B F R' U2 L2 f D2 R' f U2 R2 D r
5. (1:54.07) r D' r' u2 f B r' U R' U R' u2 B2 R B D2 U' B F2 L R B2 R2 f2 R' U' R u' U2 F2 f D L' f R u L' B2 U' r


----------



## nck (Jul 8, 2010)

NL single 17.57 

Australia was second last


Sa967St said:


> this took a while
> [facebook]404218796378[/facebook]


----------



## Mossar (Jul 8, 2010)

Official OH solve - 15.59 full step on my second competition  

6-moves oll and perm U, but still full step  I will show video in some days.

And 17.xx - it was also nice.


----------



## nck (Jul 8, 2010)

Mossar said:


> Official OH solve - 15.59 full step on my second competition
> 
> 6-moves oll and perm U, but still full step  I will show video in some days.
> 
> And 17.xx - it was also nice.



perm U ftw


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 8, 2010)

number of times: 105/105
best time: 12.01
worst time: 26.05
best avg5: 15.65 (σ = 0.19)


Spoiler



(19.76), 15.38, 15.82, 15.75, (12.01)


best avg12: 16.32 (σ = 1.76)


Spoiler



17.46, (12.21), 17.63, (21.35), 15.42, 15.97, 12.33, 18.23, 18.76, 16.23, 16.05, 15.10


best avg100: 17.91 (σ = 2.50)


Spoiler



20.15, 15.26, 17.65, 16.90, 19.99, 16.32, 13.94, 20.65, 17.69, 19.07, 15.72, 19.67, 18.54, 17.72, 15.50, 15.31, 16.36, 23.07, 25.10, 19.12, 16.05, 16.36, 17.46, 12.21, 17.63, 21.35, 15.42, 15.97, 12.33, 18.23, 18.76, 16.23, 16.05, 15.10, 18.52, 16.61, 19.54, 13.81, 24.64, 18.72, 15.79, 14.77, 17.09, 15.99, 19.54, 18.15, 16.47, 17.26, 15.53, 22.99, (26.05), 15.71, 20.49, 16.01, 17.64, 17.10, 15.00, 17.87, 15.48, 16.89, 21.22, 21.36, 16.47, 17.48, 21.99+, 17.46, 20.58, 18.52, 18.61, 14.86, 21.01, 15.60, 16.87, 15.25, 18.94, 20.72, 17.81, 17.05, 22.54, 21.48, 17.52, 22.85, 17.47, 19.01, 17.36, 21.37, 16.02, 18.14, 19.18, 19.41, 21.54, 18.94, 17.17, 19.54, 16.30, 16.00, 18.18, 19.54, 19.76, 15.38, 15.82, 15.75, (12.01), 16.46, 19.71


I didn't right down any comments, but two of the 12's were a PLL skip and there were several pops.
The reason for there being 105, is I thought I would try and get sub 18 by ironing out some counting 20+ solves which there happened to be a lot of. And it worked, the 12 near the end was a real save


----------



## goshypimple (Jul 8, 2010)

(15.11), 12.00, (10.55), 10.84, 11.04

failed rolling... but still 11.29 avg5 
getting closer to sub-11


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 8, 2010)

I know this sounds bad, but memorized one of the N perms! (I've been lazy)


Spoiler



R U R2' F2 U' R F2 R' U F2 R2 U R' U


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 8, 2010)

45.81 4x4x4 single


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2010)

With what method?


My accomplishment:

OH:

avg of 50: 22.82

avg of 12: 21.16

So I'm sorta planning on doing many big OH avgs everyday in order to get to Rowan's speed and motivate Simon ;p


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 8, 2010)

K4, ofc.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 8, 2010)

[7/7/2010 11:57:34 PM] Waffle ワッフル: 
1. 11.29 U' B' F2 L' D U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 B2 R2 U' F D U' R2 D F' L2 R F2 R2
2. 12.50 U F' B' D L B D' B2 D F' U' D' B2 L U' F' B' L' U F2 B L2 B L' D
3. (13.75) D U' R' L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B U' R U L2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U2 D2 F
4. 11.78 B L' B2 R B' F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L B F L' B2 F2 L' F' D2 R' L' U2 B
5. 13.08 D' F L2 U L2 R B D' U F2 L2 U2 R U' L' D' U2 B' U' F U' F2 B2 U2 D2
6. 13.32 L' D R2 L' U2 L2 R' F D2 F2 U F B L' F R' U D F2 D2 B U' L' B R
7. 10.99 L' B2 U' B' D F R F' R' D' F' U2 R' B2 R L B U2 B D L' F2 R' U' D2
8. 12.44 D2 U L2 R' B D2 B' U' F' B2 U2 D F U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R B2 L R2 D2 B' L
9. 12.42 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 B' L2 B2 R' L' U' F' B D B' L' U2 R B2 F R' D2 R2 L2 F
10. (10.86) L' R2 U F' U2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R D2 B' U' D' L D L2
11. 11.56 R U' R2 F2 D R2 D B L2 F' U R2 D' U2 B U R' B2 F' L2 B' D R2 U' R
12. 12.55 F' R F2 L B2 F' U L F2 D' B' L' R' F D' R2 L' B' F2 R U R L2 B2 U2
[7/7/2010 11:57:36 PM] Waffle ワッフル: k
[7/7/2010 11:57:38 PM] Waffle ワッフル: am done
[7/7/2010 11:57:45 PM] Waffle ワッフル: Average of 12: 12.19


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 8, 2010)

badass


----------



## Escher (Jul 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> So I'm sorta planning on doing many big OH avgs everyday in order to get to Rowan's speed and motivate Simon ;p



You're getting pretty fast and you do well in competition, so I don't think you have much to worry about with me stealing the NR next competition... Although all this talk about OH is kind of motivating me to start practising it again


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> So I'm sorta planning on doing many big OH avgs everyday in order to get to Rowan's speed and motivate Simon *and Rowan*;p


FTFM


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2010)

nck said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > this took a while
> ...


Sowwy, I always start from North America and get to Oceania last. Since Canberra is the 2nd most southern capital there I name it second last.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 8, 2010)

Haven't done any timed solves on anything for a while, decided to pick up my a5 and do some times. 

26.16
23.52
18.95

the first one was with a yj, and then I remembered why it sucks. The last solve had no skips and is a PB. lol. Maybe I should start practising again


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2010)

Tesselate Drill Marathon: 4:32.81
http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,gt,u2pk3p_$bW,d_3k_4dcnyzxd_g/watch?u=1550


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 8, 2010)

Average of 12: 2:28.34


Spoiler



1. 2:27.89 R' U2 B2 Bw' R2 Uw B2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 B Rw Dw' B2 Uw2 B2 F' Fw2 L Rw R' Fw2 F2 Dw' D Uw Lw L' F2 Lw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw D R2 F' L' D2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' L2 Uw' Lw Fw' Rw2 B Uw' Dw R' D' Dw' Uw' U2 R' Fw
2. 2:12.16 Lw F' Bw2 Rw' Uw Fw' U2 Lw B2 R Rw2 Bw' Fw' Uw' L2 R' Lw' F2 R' F Rw2 L2 Dw2 R2 U Rw' R' D R Bw2 F L' Dw2 D' L Rw' U F' D' U' Dw' Lw U2 Fw' Rw L2 Bw' L Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw Uw Rw2 Bw L' B2 Bw' U Dw2
3. 2:24.83 F Lw Rw D' R2 F' Uw2 U Lw2 R' L Dw L Bw F Dw2 R B Bw2 Lw L Dw2 R Lw' Uw R' U2 Rw' Bw2 L R Rw2 Bw2 F U F2 Fw2 B2 Dw B U2 Rw' Fw' Lw' F Rw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw Lw' Fw2 Dw U2 R' Bw Uw B' R
4. 2:37.43 Uw' Lw' L2 B2 Fw' R' D2 Fw' Bw B R' Lw F2 D2 Rw Lw' L' U' Fw2 Dw' F' Fw' Bw L' B' Fw' Uw D2 Bw Dw2 F D Lw' Bw D2 Fw D2 L2 Rw Fw B2 U D' L2 U L' Bw L' Uw' B2 F2 Lw' Bw Lw D' Lw2 Rw R B L'
5. 2:21.26 Fw Rw2 Lw B2 F Fw2 Uw' R2 L U2 Bw' Dw' Lw' Bw' L Bw2 Lw' B' L Fw L' Bw2 Lw' F' Uw' Rw2 L2 F' D2 Dw' L B2 U F Uw2 F L2 Dw R' F' Bw Fw' D' L U' F' Lw' Uw Lw L2 Fw F Bw D' L' Bw2 U' B' U2 Rw'
6. 2:43.88 Fw' U B Lw R2 U2 B' U R2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 Fw2 Bw Lw U Dw2 Uw B2 Uw Fw Uw D2 F2 Rw2 L2 Lw' Uw2 F2 Rw R Bw2 Fw2 Rw B' Dw' L' U2 R' F' U' Bw' Fw R Rw2 Dw Fw' U Uw' R Lw F' B2 R L F2 D Rw2 Dw2 Rw'
7. (2:07.69) Rw2 Uw2 Bw Uw B' Fw U' B' Dw' L' Fw' Uw2 Rw F D' Uw Dw Lw R2 F' Lw2 U' L' B Fw' Rw2 D Fw2 D L D2 Lw F' Bw' Dw Fw' Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw' U F' B Uw' Dw2 Lw2 U2 Dw2 Lw' L' Bw Dw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw B Rw' F'
8. 2:45.17 Uw D' B Bw2 Fw R' Dw L2 Lw Fw L Rw' Bw L2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw B' Bw F' Rw' Dw Fw Lw' B' Lw' Rw Fw Bw2 F' Uw2 F' Fw R' D L' Lw' Fw Rw2 Dw' Rw' F' D2 B F2 Bw' Dw' U Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D U' Rw' B' Dw2 D Bw'
9. 2:36.46 Rw' R F2 R2 B2 U2 Fw' Bw2 R2 Rw2 L' B' U2 Fw' R2 Lw2 L2 Fw' U2 Uw2 L2 Dw' D2 F R2 Lw2 Dw Lw Uw2 Dw F2 U2 F' Rw' F' U' Uw' B2 U D2 R' D F L' F' R L Dw' L' D' Lw2 Bw B2 L' Fw' D' B F D' U
10. 2:18.46 L' Uw U' F2 Bw B' Lw Dw' F' Uw Fw2 Dw2 Bw' F B' Rw U2 D' Lw Fw2 B U' B2 F2 L' Uw' R F R' Bw2 D2 Bw2 D' Lw Dw2 U Fw2 L Lw2 Dw L' Fw L' Uw' R2 Fw' L' Uw' L B2 Dw' D Uw2 L2 Dw Rw2 D' F R2 Fw2
11. (2:46.34) Lw Dw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' Lw Bw2 Dw2 Rw U2 Dw Lw' Bw2 D Fw2 Bw Rw' F Dw2 D' F Bw Lw2 Dw' Bw Dw Lw' R' F' U R Bw2 Rw' Bw' Dw' L' U' B2 L Rw Dw' B2 Fw' L' Uw F2 Uw2 B D Fw' Lw Rw R D2 F2 U2 Bw D Uw B'
12. 2:15.86 Dw Bw Fw2 Uw D Lw' Bw2 Dw' F' U2 Rw' L' B2 R2 L F' Uw' F Dw Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' D B' Uw' F' L' Dw' B2 Rw' Lw B' L2 Rw D R Fw2 F' L2 Uw Lw' Dw2 R D2 B Fw' R2 U Dw2 Bw D' Uw2 Rw' Bw Uw2 F2 Fw2 Dw Rw2



Average of 5: 2:24.66


Spoiler



1. 2:27.89 R' U2 B2 Bw' R2 Uw B2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 B Rw Dw' B2 Uw2 B2 F' Fw2 L Rw R' Fw2 F2 Dw' D Uw Lw L' F2 Lw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw D R2 F' L' D2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' L2 Uw' Lw Fw' Rw2 B Uw' Dw R' D' Dw' Uw' U2 R' Fw
2. (2:12.16) Lw F' Bw2 Rw' Uw Fw' U2 Lw B2 R Rw2 Bw' Fw' Uw' L2 R' Lw' F2 R' F Rw2 L2 Dw2 R2 U Rw' R' D R Bw2 F L' Dw2 D' L Rw' U F' D' U' Dw' Lw U2 Fw' Rw L2 Bw' L Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw Uw Rw2 Bw L' B2 Bw' U Dw2
3. 2:24.83 F Lw Rw D' R2 F' Uw2 U Lw2 R' L Dw L Bw F Dw2 R B Bw2 Lw L Dw2 R Lw' Uw R' U2 Rw' Bw2 L R Rw2 Bw2 F U F2 Fw2 B2 Dw B U2 Rw' Fw' Lw' F Rw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw Lw' Fw2 Dw U2 R' Bw Uw B' R
4. (2:37.43) Uw' Lw' L2 B2 Fw' R' D2 Fw' Bw B R' Lw F2 D2 Rw Lw' L' U' Fw2 Dw' F' Fw' Bw L' B' Fw' Uw D2 Bw Dw2 F D Lw' Bw D2 Fw D2 L2 Rw Fw B2 U D' L2 U L' Bw L' Uw' B2 F2 Lw' Bw Lw D' Lw2 Rw R B L'
5. 2:21.26 Fw Rw2 Lw B2 F Fw2 Uw' R2 L U2 Bw' Dw' Lw' Bw' L Bw2 Lw' B' L Fw L' Bw2 Lw' F' Uw' Rw2 L2 F' D2 Dw' L B2 U F Uw2 F L2 Dw R' F' Bw Fw' D' L U' F' Lw' Uw Lw L2 Fw F Bw D' L' Bw2 U' B' U2 Rw'


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Average of 5: 19.79
1. 19.81 U2 F2 R2 B' F L2 U' D2 F2 U2 D' F B2 D U' R2 D U2 B2 R2 L B2 L U D 
2. 20.16 R2 D' U F R' U2 R' L U D F2 D' B R' B' F L' D' L R2 U D2 B2 D' B 
3. (21.09) R D U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 R B2 D' L R' F' B' D2 R' F 
4. (18.15) R' L B2 D' B D F B' R' F B' R2 L F B2 D U2 F2 R2 D' F' L' B2 D' F2 
5. 19.40 L2 D2 U' R2 D' R B' U' R2 L' B2 D' U2 B' L D B2 R2 B' L' F B' D L2 D2


----------



## qqwref (Jul 9, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> [7/7/2010 11:57:36 PM] Waffle ワッフル: k
> [7/7/2010 11:57:38 PM] Waffle ワッフル: am done
> [7/7/2010 11:57:45 PM] Waffle ワッフル: Average of 12: 12.19



Don't stop your session so fast! That's still a good .03 above my PB.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 9, 2010)

2x2 NL Single: 3.59

Scramble: U2 F2 U' F' U' R2
Solution: z' R U R U, R2 U' R2, R2 F2 R2 (10f)

Probably the nicest full Guimond solve you could get


----------



## Weston (Jul 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm sorta planning on doing many big OH avgs everyday in order to get to Rowan's speed and motivate Simon ;p
> ...


You guys are much better at cubing than I am, so you'll all probably catch up to me/pass me in OH pretty soon


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 9, 2010)

Started learning CLL less than a week ago. I learned the sunes maybe 6 months ago, but completely forgot them. Those were a little easier to memorize though.

6.40 avg12 (with a counting 12)
5.23 avg5

Even if the solve was good for Ortega, I used CLL. For many solves, I had to think about the alg for a little. Also messed up a lot of algs, which resulted in quite a few 1x.xx solves. CLL is so fun!! I can't wait til my CLL times surpass my Ortega times.


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2010)

wtf 

7.75, 8.14, 8.20, 7.34, 9.78, 7.37, 7.87, 9.30, 7.93, 7.46, 10.35, 6.72 = 8.11

No lucky solves. I tried rolling, but failed.


----------



## LarsN (Jul 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> wtf
> 
> 7.75, 8.14, 8.20, 7.34, 9.78, 7.37, 7.87, 9.30, 7.93, 7.46, 10.35, 6.72 = 8.11
> 
> No lucky solves. I tried rolling, but failed.



WOW, so many 7's  Good job


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 9, 2010)

Statistics for 07-09-2010 03:54:41

Average: 19.25
Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 13.18
Worst Time: 22.59
Individual Times:
1.	16.93	F2 D' L2 R B' D' U2 L2 R B' L' U F' L2 D2 U' B F L' F' D2 U B F D2
2.	18.84	F D2 L' D2 U' L R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L D2 B' F D' L2 D' U B2 U2 B F2 R'
3.	21.82	L B' F2 L2 R' F2 U' F2 L R D' B R2 U' B F R B L2 F D' L' R F U
4.	20.58	L' D2 B F D' U' L R2 U' R' U2 L R' B2 F2 U L2 R' D F2 U R' B' F R'
5.	(22.59)	L2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 R D2 F' R' B' U L F2 D2 F' R' B' F2 R D B2 F2 D' U'
6.	21.50	L' F' L B F' U2 B2 F L F2 D' L' R B2 R2 D2 U L F2 L' R' B2 F2 D2 L2
7.	19.02	L' U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R' B' R2 B' F L R B' L' R2 D' L R U' F L2 B F2 D2
8.	(13.18)	B F L' B2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F' L R2 B' F2 D L R2 B' L' R' D2 U2 R B' F2
9.	17.69	D U2 B F L2 R' B' F2 D B2 L R B' F L' R' D' L R' D U B2 L' D U2
10.	14.99	B F L' R B2 R' B U L R2 F D U2 L2 R B F2 L2 R' D L2 R' U F' D'
11.	22.12	L2 R2 D' U' R' F2 L2 D' B2 L R2 D U2 L2 U R D L R2 U R' D B' F' D
12.	19.00	R' U2 R B F' U2 L' R D U2 F D2 L' B L D2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' U R2


New PB everything in the same RA12, no skips.

I can't wait til next time I get a skip on a good solve, my NL PB is getting really close to my best lucky.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> wtf
> 
> 7.75, 8.14, 8.20, 7.34, 9.78, 7.37, 7.87, 9.30, 7.93, 7.46, 10.35, 6.72 = 8.11
> 
> No lucky solves. I tried rolling, but failed.



Nice warmup for NZ


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

[19:26] <Faz> 6.32, 6.96, 8.36, 10.26, 6.13 = 7.22 
[19:26] <Faz> oshi 
[19:26] <Faz> oshi 
[19:26] <Faz> oshi 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> sounds so funny saying both those things :s 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> WOW 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> WATWATWAT 
[19:26] <aronpm> watwatwat 
[19:26] <aronpm> roll the 10 
[19:26] <aronpm> gogo 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> inb4 fail solve 
[19:26] <Faz> 7.58, 8.80, 9.20, 8.71, 7.15, 8.22, 6.32, 6.96, 8.36, 10.26, 6.13, 6.89 = 7.82 
[19:26] <Faz> ayayayaya 
[19:26] <Faz> wooooooooooooooooo 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> no 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> WAT 
[19:26] <Faz> ayayayaya 
[19:26] <Faz> wooooooooooooooooo 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> no 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> WAT 
[19:26] <Faz> rolllllllllllll 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> WAT 
[19:27] <Tim_Major> WAT 
[19:27] <Hubi> Faz 
[19:27] <Hubi> no 
[19:27] <Hubi> no 
[19:27] <Hubi> no 
[19:27] <aronpm> congrats! 
[19:27] <Tim_Major> 7.82 a12 
[19:27] <Hubi> you didn't 
[19:27] <Kirjava> is dat sum sub8 
[19:27] <Tim_Major> WAT


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2010)

7.58, 8.80, 9.20, 8.71, 7.15, 8.22, 6.32, 6.96, 8.36, 10.26, 6.13, 6.89 = 7.82

Last solve was OLL skip


----------



## Toad (Jul 9, 2010)

O_O


----------



## LarsN (Jul 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.58, 8.80, 9.20, 8.71, 7.15, 8.22, 6.32, 6.96, 8.36, 10.26, 6.13, 6.89 = 7.82
> 
> Last solve was OLL skip



You're just having one of those days, aren't you 

I was going to joke earlier that people would just start asking for a sub8 avg. That avg is truly impressive.


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2010)

OH: 11.76, 11.84, 13.17, 13.25, 17.36 = 12.75 lmao wtf 

13.17 was OLL skip


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

lolslow


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 9, 2010)

lolwat. Quick, practice every puzzle and beat your PBs (not sq1, it's for nubs).


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2010)

lol the average of 12 was 15.31 :fp


----------



## Shortey (Jul 9, 2010)

Holy crap, Feliks! o_omg


----------



## Escher (Jul 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.58, 8.80, 9.20, 8.71, 7.15, 8.22, 6.32, 6.96, 8.36, 10.26, 6.13, 6.89 = 7.82
> 
> Last solve was OLL skip



Nice one 
Ima get that fast soon


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.58, 8.80, 9.20, 8.71, 7.15, 8.22, 6.32, 6.96, 8.36, 10.26, 6.13, 6.89 = 7.82
> 
> Last solve was OLL skip



O__________O


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Statistics for 07-09-2010 12:36:24

Average: 19.78
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 16.09
Worst Time: DNF



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	21.28	B D2 B2 R2 D2 U F' D R' B2 F' L D L R B2 F R B R U2 F' L' R2 U
2.	19.81	D' U2 F2 L' B' D' U F2 D' F' D' U2 F' U' L R D' U2 R U' B2 R2 B2 F R'
3.	18.44	L' B' D2 B' R2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 D2 U' B F' D2 B' F' R F2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2
4.	18.86	B R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' D' U B2 F2 D' B2 L D2 B' U' F' D U' F
5.	19.27	R2 B2 U2 B2 L R' B F D2 U2 L' R2 U' R' B F' L' R B' D2 U' L2 B R' F'
6.	19.94	U B F2 U L' R D2 U' L R' B L' R2 D U' F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2
7.	(DNF)	D U' F' R' F' D2 U F D L R D' L' D2 U' B' D2 R D' U' L' R U L2 B2
8.	20.84	B F D U B' D U2 L' D2 U2 B' L' F' L2 R' B D U F2 D2 U R2 B D2 U
9.	19.80	L R' D2 U' R' B' F R' D2 U L B R2 U' R2 D' L' R' B F2 L' D2 U2 L B2
10.	20.81	L2 B2 F L' R' B' R B L D' U F' L2 R F R2 B U L2 B2 F2 R2 B' F' R
11.	18.77	D2 L R2 F' L R' B2 F2 R' B2 L U' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2 F
12.	(16.09)	U2 F L2 B F' L' D2 F' R D2 B2 D U' B R U' F2 D' U' L' D U' F2 D' B2



First ever sub20 avg12. Was on 20.48 before final solve,which was PLL skip - the only skip
It had this PB avg 5 in it too


Average: 19.31
Standard Deviation: 0.30
Best Time: 18.44
Worst Time: 19.94

EDIT - I managed to roll it to 19.74 with a 20.66 - but got another DNF straight after 

EDIT EDIT - Shock oil in my FII is amazing. I still avg around 21-22 though.


----------



## Toad (Jul 9, 2010)

YES JDL!! <3


----------



## coinman (Jul 9, 2010)

Woooho! 17.09 non lucky 3x3x3! 

My previous PB (17.71) was set almost a year ago although i practice a little bit every day! (And i'm after al 45 years old and slow!)
Cross about 5 moves, easy pairs but not my favorite LL algs so i was quit surprised when i saw the time.

OLL + PLL.


----------



## tfray94 (Jul 9, 2010)

3 accomplishments last night

1) First successful Ao100 for 3x3 (22.62)
2) New PB Ao5 (18.92) (First sub 20!!!)
3) New PB Ao12 (19.97) (First sub 20!!!)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 9, 2010)

Sub 1:10 average of 5, with Maru of course 

Average of 5: 1:09.95
1. (1:14.55) U' D L' f R2 r2 u' R' r' u U L B' f D L2 r' F' U' L2 f2 L' F' u R' f u L2 D' B2 D2 f' L B D u F2 D2 R f'
2. 1:08.47 F2 B2 D2 u f2 U f' R U2 f' B' U' B2 u2 U' F2 D U f D' F U F' f' R2 u2 R' u r2 B r2 D F2 L' F2 L2 D L B' U'
3. (1:05.01) D' u2 F2 D r' F' D F U2 r2 R' f2 D2 B' R2 B2 F D2 r u2 f' F' u2 F' u2 F2 f2 L r' B' f2 r2 u2 U' f u2 U' D2 B2 U
4. 1:10.67 f' R' u2 D2 B U u R2 r' F2 R' U f' r2 D B' u B r B F' L B D2 U' B2 f2 u U2 L2 r2 f D2 r2 R2 B2 f2 r2 f D'
5. 1:10.70 B' r F B2 r2 F' U D u2 F U' f' U D2 L2 D' r' L B f2 L2 r2 F' R' L F U f F B2 D' f' U2 D F' u R2 F2 u' D'

Also got a PB average of 12.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:15.73
1. (1:40.07) F R' U2 r' U2 r' R2 U' R B2 U' F r' L D F' L2 R2 F2 r U u D2 R' D' B L' D' F' f' r D' F' R2 f' B D2 r' F2 r'
2. 1:20.05 u U2 F2 D L2 F' L u' D2 B' U F2 R2 F r L' F R2 r D2 R2 U R L2 u' R u2 L2 F r R' U r' f' L2 B2 r' u2 f' L'
3. 1:17.06 F D2 B F U' D R2 F2 U' F' R u D2 r R' f r2 R2 U L' f' U2 B U' D' f2 r B u U2 L R2 D u' R L' u D' U r2
4. 1:20.69 F U' D2 L R' r2 D R' F U' B D' L2 f' L' U f2 r D' U2 f2 U2 D2 u B' u L r' B U D' F' u U L R2 D B' R2 f
5. 1:24.67 f' B' U' r u' R u' U' D2 F2 r U' R2 f' R2 U2 R' L2 B2 U' f2 F2 R2 f' B2 L' r' f2 U r2 D' L' r2 F' u2 F' f L2 B' f'
6. 1:15.35 L2 R' F' r2 B' R2 f2 F U u2 r' u2 B2 F r F2 r2 U2 D u2 L r R' B' D r D U2 f2 B L' D2 F2 f2 D f' B2 F' D' f'
7. 1:15.10 U L B' F' R2 r2 f' r B2 u2 B2 f u R2 D2 B' u' r' f' B D f U' B L f2 F2 D' R r' F2 L r u2 R' u2 D2 L' R U'
8. 1:14.55 U' D L' f R2 r2 u' R' r' u U L B' f D L2 r' F' U' L2 f2 L' F' u R' f u L2 D' B2 D2 f' L B D u F2 D2 R f'
9. 1:08.47 F2 B2 D2 u f2 U f' R U2 f' B' U' B2 u2 U' F2 D U f D' F U F' f' R2 u2 R' u r2 B r2 D F2 L' F2 L2 D L B' U'
10. (1:05.01) D' u2 F2 D r' F' D F U2 r2 R' f2 D2 B' R2 B2 F D2 r u2 f' F' u2 F' u2 F2 f2 L r' B' f2 r2 u2 U' f u2 U' D2 B2 U
11. 1:10.67 f' R' u2 D2 B U u R2 r' F2 R' U f' r2 D B' u B r B F' L B D2 U' B2 f2 u U2 L2 r2 f D2 r2 R2 B2 f2 r2 f D'
12. 1:10.70 B' r F B2 r2 F' U D u2 F U' f' U D2 L2 D' r' L B f2 L2 r2 F' R' L F U f F B2 D' f' U2 D F' u R2 F2 u' D'


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 9, 2010)

R D' F' L' F2 U D' R2 U R F' L' U' F' U B' U' D F' U2 B2 R2 F' U' F2

8.98 full step~

Not pb, but I just wanted to post somewhere ^_^


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Don't stop your session so fast! That's still a good .03 above my PB.



I tried to roll but the two solves after that were high 13s D:


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.58, 8.80, 9.20, 8.71, 7.15, 8.22, *6.32, 6.96, 8.36, 10.26, 6.13*, 6.89 = 7.82
> 
> Last solve was OLL skip



7.21 average of 5 O_O


----------



## Faz (Jul 9, 2010)

8.36, 7.31, 7.58, 8.33, 6.86, 7.39, 9.84, 8.33, 7.24, 9.55, 8.60, 6.83 = 7.95

okay what the **** is happening.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 9, 2010)

11.98 NL. WTF? I'm tempted to use CFOP again.

R2 B' L2 F U F2 L2 U' L' R2 B U L' F2 D2 R2 U B L2 R' B' D2 R2 D' F


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 8.36, 7.31, 7.58, 8.33, 6.86, 7.39, 9.84, 8.33, 7.24, 9.55, 8.60, 6.83 = 7.95
> 
> okay what the **** is happening.



dang, just bustin it out


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 9, 2010)

12.67, (14.74), 10.93, 14.70, (10.63) = 12.77

woop, two 10's, all NL. too bad about the 14 counting >_>


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> okay what the **** is happening.



The world is about explode from this awesomeness.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2010)

sub-5 avg5 megaminx..lol i fail at megaminx look-ahead...


4:45.84, 4:52.38, (5:04.14) (4th face messup), 5:00.10, (4:25.91) 

avg5 4:52.77

edit: kept going and got a new pb of 4:07.63 and got the avg5 down to 4:25.12


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 9, 2010)

faz wat


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2010)

I rarely get sub-8 solves, I think they happen less than 1% of the time for me!

sub-7 avg of 12 please

go faz go!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 10, 2010)

xD i love this


Statistics for 07-09-2010 17:43:58

Average: 12.95
Standard Deviation: 1.95
Best Time: 8.36
Worst Time: 21.30
Individual Times:
1.	9.34	L2 R2 B' U L B D L' D2 R2 F' U' B' L R' D2 U L R' F2 L2 R B2 F U2
2.	11.42	B F L' D' L F U2 R' F' L' R2 B F D U2 L2 D U R' D2 U2 L D2 U' B'
3.	11.17	L R B F D2 L D R D' R D B D U' F L R' U' L B' L' R' B2 F D'
4.	13.52	B2 F' L2 R' F' R' U' B' F D L' R' U' L2 B' F' U' L2 R B' F L R B2 L2
5.	15.54	L2 R2 D' B F' L2 R2 B F2 L F' D' B' F' D U F U2 L2 B2 F D2 U F U'
6.	14.45	R' D' L2 U' B F' D U F' D U' B F2 D' L D B' F' D2 B L' B2 L' U2 R
7.	14.45	D' B L R' D U2 B' F' L D2 B' F' D' U L F D F L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 B2
8.	(21.30)	L2 R F D F' D2 B2 F' D' R D' L' R2 U F' R F' U L R B' F2 D U R2
9.	(8.36)	L' F' D2 L' R D R' B2 F' U2 B D' U2 L2 R2 U2 L U2 B' L' R' B F2 D L'
10.	15.08	F L B F R' B2 F L' R2 B F2 L2 R2 B F' D' B' F2 L' F U2 B F2 U2 B
11.	11.16	F2 L' D' R B' F L2 R F' L R' F L' R2 U B' D' L' R2 U' L D' B2 F R'
12.	13.35	L F' L2 R2 D U F' L2 B F2 L2 R2 D U2 B F D' F' D' U2 L R2 D' U' F'

8 was fullstep too xD


----------



## pappas (Jul 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 8.36, 7.31, 7.58, 8.33, 6.86, 7.39, 9.84, 8.33, 7.24, 9.55, 8.60, 6.83 = 7.95
> 
> okay what the **** is happening.



That's completely normal.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> okay what the **** is happening.



Don't question it. Just enjoy your own awesomeness.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> xD i love this
> 
> 
> Statistics for 07-09-2010 17:43:58
> ...



!!!

Video please 

At least make an avg of 5 ....


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 10, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> sub-5 avg5 megaminx..lol i fail at megaminx look-ahead...
> 
> 
> 4:45.84, 4:52.38, (5:04.14) (4th face messup), 5:00.10, (4:25.91)
> ...



The best part about being bad at megaminx is that you improve REALLY quickly xD Keep it up!

New PB average of 25 on 3x3: Better than my previous PB average of 12!
AO12: 27.89
AO25: 28.53


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 10, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> !!!
> 
> Video please
> 
> At least make an avg of 5 ....



 I'll make one soon  I haven't posted one in a while and I guess i was just doing really well in that average xD


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 10, 2010)

24.34 non-lucky OH

B F' D U B' F2 D R B' F' D U2 R D U' L2 D U2 R' D L2 R' D2 B' F2

Can't find solution.
F2L may have been done around 12-13.
OLL 39 + U perm.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tesselate Drill Marathon: 4:32.81
> http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,gt,u2pk3p_$bW,d_3k_4dcnyzxd_g/watch?u=1550



hai i liek tetris

Edit:
:O @ duh


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 10, 2010)

13.91 non-lucky one-handed I get this a few times per day :\

not my best obviously just thought I'd post

edit: got 14.63 right after this, nonlucky of course


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 13.91 non-lucky I get this a few times per day :\
> 
> not my best obviously just thought I'd post



What puzzle?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 13.91 non-lucky I get this a few times per day :\
> ...



oh oops sorry, just one-handed 3x3


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



Thought it might be 

Awesome job.


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 10, 2010)

WooT First sub-20 Avr of *350*!(Done with AV-Modded Type E + GHs)
Average: 19.99
Best: 13.45(Not PB)


Spoiler



350:	00:19.27	x
349:	00:17.81	x
348:	00:17.20	x
347:	00:20.60	x
346:	00:19.30	x
345:	00:20.03	x
344:	00:20.22	x
343:	00:22.21	x
342:	00:17.40	x
341:	00:22.92	x
340:	00:17.42	x
339:	00:17.05	x
338:	00:20.53	x
337:	00:18.92	x
336:	00:17.34	x
335:	00:19.69	x
334:	00:18.98	x
333:	00:16.36	x
332:	00:18.18	x
331:	00:19.61	x
330:	00:17.91	x
329:	00:17.74	x
328:	00:20.83	x
327:	00:20.59	x
326:	00:16.49	x
325:	00:18.24	x
324:	00:18.43	x
323:	00:18.26	x
322:	00:15.19	x
321:	00:16.85	x
320:	00:18.48	x
319:	00:20.63	x
318:	00:18.56	x
317:	00:18.83	x
316:	00:17.72	x
315:	00:19.29	x
314:	00:16.28	x
313:	00:16.89	x
312:	00:20.57	x
311:	00:15.85	x
310:	00:18.58	x
309:	00:18.89	x
308:	00:14.29	x
307:	00:20.83	x
306:	00:18.28	x
305:	00:16.42	x
304:	00:18.26	x
303:	00:20.40	x
302:	00:16.58	x
301:	00:19.15	x
300:	00:22.49	x
299:	00:16.04	x
298:	00:16.80	x
297:	00:21.61	x
296:	(00:13.45) x
295:	00:14.85	x
294:	00:18.38	x
293:	00:18.54	x
292:	00:19.32	x
291:	00:24.49	x
290:	00:24.36	x
289:	00:18.09	x
288:	00:21.16	x
287:	00:14.40	x
286:	00:21.67	x
285:	00:22.29	x
284:	00:22.58	x
283:	00:20.56	x
282:	00:21.18	x
281:	00:20.30	x
280:	00:15.03	x
279:	00:17.91	x
278:	00:21.69	x
277:	00:20.03	x
276:	00:19.64	x
275:	00:20.93	x
274:	00:17.53	x
273:	00:19.17	x
272:	00:17.61	x
271:	00:21.76	x
270:	00:21.23	x
269:	00:24.66	x
268:	00:18.97	x
267:	00:18.82	x
266:	00:18.88	x
265:	00:20.72	x
264:	00:23.63	x
263:	00:21.77	x
262:	00:20.29	x
261:	00:16.98	x
260:	00:18.77	x
259:	00:19.19	x
258:	00:22.36	x
257:	00:18.27	x
256:	00:22.02	x
255:	00:17.35	x
254:	00:23.92	x
253:	00:23.96	x
252:	00:19.51	x
251:	00:18.84	x
250:	00:19.93	x
249:	00:18.29	x
248:	00:25.62	x
247:	00:20.68	x
246:	00:25.44	x
245:	00:17.95	x
244:	00:20.85	x
243:	00:20.80	x
242:	00:22.47	x
241:	00:19.18	x
240:	00:21.44	x
239:	00:17.03	x
238:	00:19.65	x
237:	00:23.51	x
236:	00:23.67	x
235:	00:22.12	x
234:	00:18.49	x
233:	00:19.31	x
232:	00:19.87	x
231:	00:15.99	x
230:	00:21.30	x
229:	00:18.45	x
228:	00:20.30	x
227:	00:24.07	x
226:	00:16.70	x
225:	00:19.19	x
224:	00:22.60	x
223:	00:19.86	x
222:	00:22.14	x
221:	00:18.55	x
220:	00:14.39	x
219:	00:15.47	x
218:	00:20.65	x
217:	00:14.58	x
216:	00:20.36	x
215:	00:19.68	x
214:	00:18.86	x
213:	00:22.61	x
212:	00:19.18	x
211:	00:20.93	x
210:	00:19.96	x
209:	00:20.57	x
208:	00:16.33	x
207:	00:23.01	x
206:	00:21.02	x
205:	00:17.35	x
204:	00:17.96	x
203:	00:24.85	x
202:	00:22.37	x
201:	00:20.02	x
200:	00:18.89	x
199:	00:18.79	x
198:	00:17.67	x
197:	00:19.69	x
196:	00:22.04	x
195:	00:21.26	x
194:	00:23.31	x
193:	00:21.12	x
192:	00:25.36	x
191:	00:16.46	x
190:	00:20.91	x
189:	00:16.89	x
188:	00:19.70	x
187:	00:23.81	x
186:	00:23.52	x
185:	00:21.25	x
184:	00:24.66	x
183:	00:21.73	x
182:	00:17.31	x
181:	00:18.05	x
180:	00:15.22	x
179:	00:21.94	x
178:	00:20.43	x
177:	00:19.22	x
176:	00:20.26	x
175:	00:17.88	x
174:	00:19.20	x
173:	00:18.94	x
172:	00:20.43	x
171:	00:19.73	x
170:	00:26.50	x
169:	00:16.79	x
168:	00:22.79	x
167:	00:20.59	x
166:	00:22.91	x
165:	00:18.77	x
164:	00:18.54	x
163:	00:19.53	x
162:	00:17.56	x
161:	00:19.37	x
160:	00:23.11	x
159:	00:22.34	x
158:	00:22.13	x
157:	00:22.33	x
156:	00:20.33	x
155:	00:19.79	x
154:	00:18.25	x
153:	00:15.43	x
152:	00:18.06	x
151:	00:15.48	x
150:	00:17.08	x
149:	00:19.18	x
148:	00:21.33	x
147:	00:24.71	x
146:	00:23.46	x
145:	00:22.25	x
144:	00:16.31	x
143:	00:16.75	x
142:	00:18.09	x
141:	00:20.38	x
140:	00:26.03	x
139:	00:19.65	x
138:	00:19.58	x
137:	00:22.13	x
136:	00:22.46	x
135:	00:18.13	x
134:	00:20.99	x
133:	00:17.75	x
132:	00:23.13	x
131:	00:23.91	x
130:	00:20.30	x
129:	00:19.18	x
128:	00:21.88	x
127:	00:19.82	x
126:	00:18.28	x
125:	00:19.21	x
124:	00:19.46	x
123:	00:16.15	x
122:	00:18.22	x
121:	00:22.19	x
120:	00:23.62	x
119:	00:24.84	x
118:	00:19.83	x
117:	00:23.85	x
116:	00:19.42	x
115:	00:21.02	x
114:	00:18.74	x
113:	00:18.74	x
112:	00:20.98	x
111:	00:18.37	x
110:	00:17.83	x
109:	00:19.34	x
108:	00:22.07	x
107:	00:19.53	x
106:	00:23.97	x
105:	00:19.11	x
104:	00:21.31	x
103:	00:18.59	x
102:	00:18.50	x
101:	00:17.97	x
100:	00:18.61	x
99:	00:22.68	x
98:	00:14.63	x
97:	00:22.99	x
96:	00:17.26	x
95:	00:21.79	x
94:	00:20.00	x
93:	00:21.81	x
92:	00:21.96	x
91:	00:17.83	x
90:	00:17.43	x
89:	00:22.42	x
88:	00:25.27	x
87:	00:22.69	x
86:	00:19.50	x
85:	00:25.56	x
84:	00:17.54	x
83:	00:18.29	x
82:	00:18.29	x
81:	00:20.60	x
80:	00:24.01	x
79:	00:19.34	x
78:	00:17.10	x
77:	00:19.98	x
76:	00:19.47	x
75:	00:19.21	x
74:	00:18.89	x
73:	00:24.20	x
72:	00:23.56	x
71:	00:21.13	x
70:	00:21.35	x
69:	00:24.38	x
68:	00:25.62	x
67:	00:24.88	x
66:	00:20.40	x
65:	00:20.82	x
64:	00:21.19	x
63:	00:21.61	x
62:	00:16.56	x
61:	00:23.69	x
60:	00:19.02	x
59:	00:18.82	x
58:	00:17.41	x
57:	00:19.35	x
56:	00:18.25	x
55:	00:18.69	x
54:	00:18.15	x
53:	00:17.74	x
52:	00:22.02	x
51:	00:20.28	x
50:	00:26.66	x
49:	00:20.09	x
48:	00:19.60	x
47:	00:19.89	x
46:	00:20.43	x
45:	00:19.18	x
44:	00:22.28	x
43:	00:22.42	x
42:	00:20.14	x
41:	00:19.27	x
40:	00:17.52	x
39:	00:20.00	x
38:	00:21.24	x
37:	00:16.03	x
36:	00:18.60	x
35:	00:20.92	x
34:	00:26.77	x
33:	00:23.02	x
32:	00:21.37	x
31:	00:21.45	x
30:	00:19.34	x
29:	00:15.68	x
28:	00:17.69	x
27:	00:19.02	x
26:	(00:26.93) x
25:	00:17.97	x
24:	00:21.08	x
23:	00:21.39	x
22:	00:19.21	x
21:	00:20.36	x
20:	00:18.44	x
19:	00:23.01	x
18:	00:24.12	x
17:	00:22.30	x
16:	00:19.46	x 
15:	00:19.54	x
14:	00:20.22	x
13:	00:23.03	x
12:	00:20.07	x
11:	00:17.74	x
10:	00:19.29	x
9:	00:17.66	x
8:	00:21.77	x
7:	00:18.96	x
6:	00:25.34	x
5:	00:18.08	x
4:	00:21.69	x
3:	00:19.74	x
2:	00:18.58	x
1:	00:19.51	x


----------



## aronpm (Jul 10, 2010)

Why 350 solves?


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol idk i just spammed averages on cubetimer
CBa to do 400


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2010)

I can sub-4 every PLL using OH (but not consistently )

My worst PLL is probably the bad N perm, but I can almost get sub 3.5 using the standard LUR alg.


----------



## Toad (Jul 10, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I can sub-4 every PLL using OH (but not consistently )
> 
> My worst PLL is probably the bad N perm, but I can almost get sub 3.5 using the standard LUR alg.



That's pretty impressive...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol no it's not:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=412457#post412457

Wow I'd really like to see a sub-3 F perm with OH on video...


----------



## Mossar (Jul 10, 2010)

My 15.59 OH 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CcwyFNoyKE


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I accomplished to screw up the solve with the F2L of my life... :fp

9.93 with a 6 move 2x2x3 block...

Scramble: B2 L' R D L R2 B' F' D' L' R F' D U2 R2 D2 B2 D F' R' B' F L D F2



Spoiler



2x2x3 block: B2 F' U' R F U' (6)
3rd pair: z2 R U' R' (3)
4th pair: y' R U2 R' U y' R' U R (7) Yeah, I know it's pathetic...
OLL: U' R' U' R' F R F' U R (8)
PLL: y' R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U (10)

OMG, it's 34 move in total... :S 

tps:34/9.93 = 3.42:fp


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Well, I accomplished to screw up the solve with the F2L of my life... :fp
> 
> 9.93 with a 6 move 2x2x3 block...
> 
> ...



B2 F' U' R F U'
z2 R U' R'
L' U L U' L' U L
U2 y (F2 R) Y-Perm (R' F2)


Or could you just use the actual ZBLL (which I don't know )


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 10, 2010)

10.55 LL skip
(Somehow did a U5 at the end) 
Also, hands were below the timer, should've been sub 10.
Lucky solves don't mean anything, but whatever.

F U2 L2 R' D2 U L2 R' D2 R2 F' L2 R' U' L' R' D B R2 D2 F' D L R D'

Cross - z' R' U R U R U' R
f2l 1 - z y' U R' U R
f2l 2 - y' R U' R' y' R U' R'
f2l 3 - y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
f2l 4 - R U2 R' U' R U R'
auf - U5
33 moves - 3.13 tps (FAIL)


EDIT: Omg, wouldn't this be considered a 2-gen solve?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 10, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Lol no it's not:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=412457#post412457
> 
> Wow I'd really like to see a sub-3 F perm with OH on video...



I remember Dan said he could sub-3 it in #rubik


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2010)

lulz OH
session avg: 28.88 (σ = 0.06)



Spoiler



1. (27.97) L2 F2 L U' B D R2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' U2 L2 F L2 R' U F' U B D' L F' U2
2. 28.82 L2 U F2 B R' U2 L2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' F B' L2 B2 D' R' L' U' B2 L2 D2 U2
3. (29.88) F' U F L' F' L2 F2 L U2 L' R F2 L2 D F2 U R' F D2 L2 F R2 D2 U R'
4. 28.95 L2 R' B D' U2 F' L D' B2 F' U2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 L' F R U2 F' U2 F
5. 28.86 R' B2 R U F U2 D L2 D2 F' B D B' R2 D' L2 D2 F B2 U' B' L U F' B


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 10, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 10.55 LL skip
> (Somehow did a U5 at the end)
> Also, hands were below the timer, should've been sub 10.
> Lucky solves don't mean anything, but whatever.
> ...


No- though you only used R and U turns, the cube rotations mean that which actual face an R turned changes. 
A 2-gen solve would only come from a 2-gen scramble.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I accomplished to screw up the solve with the F2L of my life... :fp
> ...


L U' L' U2 R L U' L' U R'

26 HTM linear solve O_O


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 10, 2010)

Well recently I've been trying a few solves where the cube is scrambled (and solved) using only 180 degree turns. No idea what is 'good' for solving this way, but:

20.50 Avg. of 5

23.44, 18.81, 19.26, (13.00), (23.71)

-------------------------------------------

EDIT: 18.71 Avg. of 5

19.26, (13.00), 23.71, (26.61), 13.16


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 10, 2010)

OH

*27.70 avg5* (old PB was 30.97)
(26.81)	L F' D' U2 B2 L F D' U2 R' B2 R2 B U B' F L2 R2 U' L2 D U' B2 F2 L
(33.47)	U L F L D B U L D2 B2 F R2 B' F L' D' U' B' D' U2 L R F D2 U
26.91	F D2 R' B2 F D' L2 B' U' L' R' F2 L2 R' F D' B' R2 D U L' R B L B2
26.97	D' R' D B' F2 L2 D' B2 D U L2 R2 B2 L R2 F R2 D' L2 R2 B' D' R F' L
29.21	D' F L' R2 B R2 D R B2 L2 R' B F2 D' B D2 U B' F' U R D2 U F U

*32.53 avg12* (old PB was 33.38)
35.61	U' B2 F2 L R F R B2 D' L' B' D U R B' F D' F2 L' R' D L' R' U R
33.77	D B2 F2 U B F2 L2 R' B' L2 R F R' D L' B2 F2 R' U' B' L R D' R B
(44.09)	B2 F2 R' D2 U' B F D U B2 D2 L B2 F2 D' U' R' B2 F2 U' B2 F L R2 F'
37.03	U' B' F2 D' F2 D' U2 B' F L' R' D2 U' B L R' D U2 L' F' R' F' U2 L' U'
37.93	B2 L B R' U B' D' L U2 L' R' D2 L' U R2 B' F2 L' D L2 D2 F2 L2 R' U'
35.59	B' F L B2 L' R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' F' R B D R2 F2 D' U L' D2 U F R F'
(26.81)	L F' D' U2 B2 L F D' U2 R' B2 R2 B U B' F L2 R2 U' L2 D U' B2 F2 L
33.47	U L F L D B U L D2 B2 F R2 B' F L' D' U' B' D' U2 L R F D2 U
26.91	F D2 R' B2 F D' L2 B' U' L' R' F2 L2 R' F D' B' R2 D U L' R B L B2
26.97	D' R' D B' F2 L2 D' B2 D U L2 R2 B2 L R2 F R2 D' L2 R2 B' D' R F' L
29.21	D' F L' R2 B R2 D R B2 L2 R' B F2 D' B D2 U B' F' U R D2 U F U
28.77	R' B L' R2 D' U2 B' F' D L2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 D' U' L2 R F L2 R2 D2 U R'
Beginning of average SUCKED, couldn't roll that crap off.


So happy about the avg5
All solves are non-lucky
EDIT: I think one of the 37's had a PLL skip, haha
The avg40 in the session was sub 35.
Also had a NL 25.83 solve in the session (2nd best NL)


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 10, 2010)

13.xx full step. Don't have scramble. 

Was a 5-move double x-cross, so I think I didn't finish the scramble or something.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



even if you don't know the real ZBLL alg you should use L F (Lperm) F' L


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



wut is an Lperm??.....


----------



## Toad (Jul 11, 2010)

The J perm that's not a J and is in fact an L.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 11, 2010)

3x3x4 Fully Functional Single

1:14.72 

R2 L2 F2 d R2 d' F2 u' R2 U' R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 d L2 B2 d R2 L2 B2 D d2 B2 R2 F2 u B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2010)

AO5 = 15.11	
14.71, 15.41, (14.44), (16.47), 15.27

AO12 = 15.85	
(14.09), 16.18, 16.78, 17.15, 15.26, 15.80, (17.34), 15.10, 16.14, 16.31, 15.49, 14.34

AO100 = 16.85 (σ = 1.81)


Spoiler



19.13, 14.30, 14.44, 16.23, 19.13, 15.85, 20.06, 16.62, 16.85, 15.53, 16.58, 16.97, 16.30, 17.59, 21.81, 17.59, 20.46, 16.33, 20.82, 18.85, 15.63, 18.52, 17.55, 16.62, 14.21, 16.55, 17.08, 20.22, 16.39, 17.62, 16.42, 18.04, 16.71, 17.84, 14.09, 16.18, 16.78, 17.15, 15.26, 15.80, 17.34, 15.10, 16.14, 16.31, 15.49, 14.34, 23.41, 17.44, (32.19), 17.11, 14.62+, 15.79, 19.00, 19.64, 16.69, 17.68, 18.26, 16.31, 16.25, 17.08, 15.42, 14.85, 14.28[PLL skip], 16.74, 17.46, 16.00, 22.67, 17.24, 16.10, 15.77, 17.60, 17.71, 16.24, 16.27, 16.69, 17.55, 17.99, 15.23, 15.44, 17.24, 17.96, 17.18, 13.59, 17.32, 14.86, 14.95, 17.53, 15.84, 14.19, 18.61, 17.97, 14.25, 14.55, 17.35, 17.83, (13.39), 14.41, 15.96, 16.58, 16.22


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 11, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.82
1. 4.14 R2 F R2 U' F' R U2 R U
2. 3.74 R' F2 R' F R' F' U F
3. 3.10 F' U2 F R F2 R2 U' R' U'
4. 3.99 U' R F R' U2 R F' U' F'
5. 4.75 R' U R2 F' R F' U F2 U'
6. 4.68 F2 U2 F U2 R' F' R' U2 F2 U'
7. (6.61) R' U R' U' F U2 F'
8. 2.93 R U' R' F U' R' F' R U
9. 3.73 F2 U R' F2 U R2 F' U R U
10. 3.42 F2 U' R2 U F2 R' F U F U'
11. 3.71 F2 R' F2 R' F U2 F' U2 R'
12. (2.69) U2 F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F2


----------



## chris w (Jul 11, 2010)

7x7 cube OH 22:36.32
dunno if this is good but il try again later go for sub 20


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh for... faz's sake...

OH avg of 12: 20.03

OH avg of 5: 20.02


Individual times:

17.75, 21.02, (23.70), 19.64, *20.07, 22.33, 17.58, 20.43, 19.56,* 21.34, 20.57, (17.43)

Average of 5 in bold


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 11, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh for... faz's sake...
> 
> OH avg of 12: 20.03
> 
> ...



Wow you're getting so fast! I want a sub-21 avg12  When my new a5 comes I'm gonna practise more OH


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2010)

in 0.95 seconds on 2nd attempt with my own alg


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 11, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Wow you're getting so fast! I want a sub-21 avg12  When my new a5 comes I'm gonna practise more OH



Thanks but I gotta admit, I didn't get many of my slow PLLs like T, Y, bad N, bad Gs...


----------



## Shortey (Jul 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> in 0.95 seconds on 2nd attempt with my own alg



What's the alg?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 11, 2010)

Lemme guess... r U R' U' r' F R U R U' R' F'?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 11, 2010)

1:46.58 5x5 single.  first sub 2.       WOHOOOO!!!


----------



## ianini (Jul 11, 2010)

I just realized that I signed up for Clock for Nationals, so I decided to do an average of 5. I haven't solve my clock in 6 months:

Session average: 12.60
1. 9.99 
UU u' dU u3' dd u2' Ud u5' dU u6 Ud u UU u' UU UU u4 dd dd
dd d' dU d' UU d4' Ud d' UU UU Ud  dU UU dd d2' UU

2. 11.79 
UU u' dU u5' dd u3 Ud u5' dU u5' Ud u3' UU u2 UU UU u6 dd dd
dd d' dU d5 UU d5' Ud d4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d' Ud

3. (9.91) 
UU u dU u4 dd u2 Ud u3' dU u Ud u2' UU u6 UU u3' UU u4' dd Ud
dd d4 dU d3' UU d2 Ud d5' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d' Ud

4. 16.03 
UU u2' dU u5 dd u3' Ud u6 dU u3 Ud u5' UU u3 UU u UU u5 dd Ud
dd d2 dU d5 UU d4' Ud d4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4' UU

5. (16.61) 
UU u dU u3' dd u4' Ud u5' dU Ud UU u5 UU u UU u' dd Ud
dd d4 dU d4' UU d Ud d4' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4 dU


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Lemme guess... r U R' U' r' F R U R U' R' F'?



Yeah


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 11, 2010)

first sub 30 Roux solve
26.45 B2 U' D' L2 U B D2 U B2 U' D F U' L B2 R2 D R' L' F' R B' L2 R' D' 
PS I learned Roux yesterday


----------



## Shortey (Jul 11, 2010)

wuuut


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 11, 2010)

Pyra PB avg of 12
learned oka on friday (youtube oka that is)


Spoiler



Statistics for 07-11-2010 17:09:35

Average: 12.36
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 7.67
Worst Time: 16.70
Individual Times:
1.	9.20	R' U' L' B L' R' L U' l' r 
2.	12.16	U L' U R' B' U R' B' R' r b u' 
3.	12.48	B' R U B' U L R U' l r' b u' 
4.	13.33	U L' U R' U B U' L' R u' 
5.	(16.70)	U R U' L' R U' B L' R l r b' u 
6.	13.75	U B R' L R B L' l r b u 
7.	14.39	U R B' U B L' B L' U' r u 
8.	12.88	R L' U' B L R L l' r' b 
9.	13.53	L U' B' R U' B R' B U' l r' 
10.	9.52	B' R' L B U B' U' l' r b u' 
11.	12.33	U L' B' R' U' L B' L' l r b 
12.	(7.67)	R L' U' R' B R l r'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2010)

I successfully smashed a chinaminx.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Pyra PB avg of 12
> learned oka on friday (youtube oka that is)
> 
> 
> ...



how can you be proud of that avg12? xD my first ever pyraminx avg12 was sub8 (hehe I waited a bit with those avg12's =D)

but nice that you have learned a nice method  now to solve it faster =D


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 11, 2010)

Odder said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Pyra PB avg of 12
> ...


Yeah well I can barely see past the block in inspection and fast turning on pyra is hard. I usually just build the block and orient the first center during inspection.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



ehh... I slowturn pretty much xD
In inspection you should be able to see block, look at center orientations and trace the last piece to insert in spot...
try do that... and do not really care about inspection time, it'll dop very fast =)


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 11, 2010)

Odder said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...


Ok, i'll try to do that, back with more averages in a bit.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

Odder said:


> *ehh... I slowturn pretty much xD*
> In inspection you should be able to see block, look at center orientations and trace the last piece to insert in spot...
> try do that... and do not really care about inspection time, it'll dop very fast =)



WAT. You don't turn slow you liar. On irc, I remember you getting a 8ish tps on a 4! You turn crazy fast D:
Oh yeah, he's almost as good as me with Oka. I think I'm doing something wrong :/
I use a V then l4e with an alg btw. (Polish V)

Edit: And thanks for the tips at the bottom that weren't directed at me


----------



## Slowpoke (Jul 11, 2010)

I solved a 4x4 for the first time two days ago.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 11, 2010)

Average of 5: 18.57
1. 18.27 U2 B' F2 L F2 U2 B2 U D L' F L F' B2 R B L2 B' U R2 U L2 F2 R2 L' 
2. (16.28) L' B2 D2 F' U' L B' L2 U B2 D R2 B U' F D R2 F D R2 F U2 B' L' F 
3. 19.97 U' F B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 F' B' R F' L F' R' B' L' D2 R2 F' U F2 L' F2 
4. (22.56) R' L' U F' D' B' D2 R2 D' L' U2 L R D2 R2 B L B2 F2 L2 U R L2 F U2 
5. 17.47 R' L2 D2 U' L D2 L2 U' B2 D' R D' B U2 B2 D' R' F U L U' R2 U' R' B2


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 11, 2010)

Solving using only 180 degree turns:

(11.70), 12.67, 15.14, 12.73, 16.71, (21.45), 18.39, 13.78, 15.41, 17.69, 17.75, 14.80

Avg of 12: 15.51

Best Avg of 5: First 5 solves are a 13.51

I'm getting faster at this!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 11, 2010)

4x4 PB: 1:37.58+ 

Too bad it was a plus 2.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 11, 2010)

Worked out how to solve a skewb today.

15.09, 30.76, 12.41, 13.67, 19.76 = 16.17 avg5


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 12, 2010)

Learned how to make a checkerboard pattern on a 5-D Rubik's cube
Noticed that I can sub-3 a 4X4X4 (I don't practice it)


----------



## ianini (Jul 12, 2010)

Again, I forgot that I signed up for OH for Nats; so, I did an F2L average of 12:

Session average: 12.94
1. (9.43) B' U' B2 R2 F' B U2 D R2 F2 U2 B' U2 D R2 D U2 L2 D2 B2 U B' F U' B2 
2. 14.51 D F' U D' L2 U2 F L' U' D' F' B2 D' B' R' L B F' L' D2 B D U' R2 F' 
3. 13.59 R2 U D2 R D2 R U2 B' R' B L F' B' U2 R2 D B' L2 U' R L' B U R' D' 
4. 14.72 U' R2 F2 B' L2 D B U D B' F' D R2 D B F L' U F' L' F' U2 F D2 R2 
5. 12.04 L2 D R' L2 D2 B' D R B2 L' B2 U' R2 D2 U' L' F2 L F' U' F U2 R' U' B 
6. 14.58 B R' F B' U D2 L B' U B D' F' B' U2 L2 F2 B' R' L2 U2 D' B F L2 U2 
7. 13.12 B' U2 D L B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' U' R2 L2 B2 R B F' U F' U L F2 L U 
8. 11.05 F B' U' F2 U' D2 R' D R2 F U L' B' R' U B2 F' R2 L' B D2 R F2 U2 B' 
9. 10.75 D U' R' B' R2 B F R B' R' L' U F2 L R' U2 R U' B' L B F' L R' F 
10. 13.15 L2 B' L2 D' R2 F2 B' L D' U2 F2 U2 R U' D2 R2 L' F R L' B D' R' D R' 
11. 11.89 L' D R B' F D' U L' R2 B L U B' D L D2 R L' U2 L R2 D' L2 U2 D2 
12. (17.38) D2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' B L2 B2 D' U L F' D2 R F' D2 B' L' F U B' F2 L'


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2010)

You should really practice full solves. At your speed having the stamina to go full speed for the whole solve is an important consideration.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've decided that it's now or never to become duo color (I don't see myself becoming color neutral ).

Soooo... I've been working on it and am now sub 19 with yellow cross.

I plan on cubing with yellow the whole day tomorrow and hopefully my times will be equal if not just above my normal times (14-16).

This is both an accomplishment (sub 19) and a goal (duo color), but I think the goal is too short term to make a post in the goals thread.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2010)

10.48 3x3 Single PB

Scramble: R D R B2 R' F B D L2 B2 L' F2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 L2

Solution:
x' U' y L F2 R2 y R' D2
y' U R' U2 R
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
U L' U' L U' y L U L'
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M
U' Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 Rw2


----------



## chris w (Jul 12, 2010)

2x2 - 7x7 OH relay
1hr and 3mins, would have been sub 1 easily, but the 6x6 locked up horribly and i did the oll parity alg about 7 times because i cant really execute it one handed 
guessing 7x7 was 20mins, and 2x2-5x5 was sub 10mins so pretty much 6x6 was fail


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol, sounds tiring.


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2010)

chris w said:


> 2x2 - 7x7 OH relay
> 1hr and 3mins, would have been sub 1 easily, but the 6x6 locked up horribly and i did the oll parity alg about 7 times because i cant really execute it one handed
> guessing 7x7 was 20mins, and 2x2-5x5 was sub 10mins so pretty much 6x6 was fail



You should start making videos.


----------



## chris w (Jul 12, 2010)

yea i was like, cant be that bad, but yea. worth it i guess. il do it again in like a month or sumthing try and sub 1 it


----------



## chris w (Jul 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> chris w said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 - 7x7 OH relay
> ...



idk if my camera would have enough space on i, next time though il see if i can

EDIT: woops lol double post soz


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2010)

Cross.

best time: 0.81
worst time: 3.38

best avg5: 1.32 (σ = 0.16) 
times: (0.85),(2.02), 1.29, 1.53, 1.14

best avg12: 1.45 (σ = 0.32)
times: 1.43, (0.81), 1.31, 1.78, 1.59, (2.06), 1.37, 1.96, 0.84, 1.02, 1.69, 1.50

best avg100: 1.71 (σ = 0.46)
times:


Spoiler



1.90, 2.60, 1.64, 1.27, 2.01, 2.29, 2.02, 2.02, 1.65, 1.04, 1.20, 1.42, 1.78, 2.64, 2.15, 1.51, 2.21, 1.85, 3.38, 1.49, 2.18, 1.29, 1.39, 2.41, 2.00, 1.81, 2.13, 1.74, 1.93, 1.20, 2.22, 1.67, 1.18, 1.70, 1.76, 2.42, 1.56, 1.91, 1.03, 2.14, 1.35, 1.72, 1.79, 1.68, 1.66, 1.17, 1.96, 2.14, 0.85, 1.21, 1.67, 1.10, 1.74, 1.42, 2.12, 2.61, 2.14, 1.38, 2.00, 1.33, 2.20, 1.46, 1.89, 1.43, 0.81, 1.31, 1.78, 1.59, 2.06, 1.37, 1.96, 0.84, 1.02, 1.69, 1.50, 2.45, 2.18, 1.77, 2.27, 1.39, 1.79, 1.04, 3.19, 1.68, 1.32, 1.10, 1.24, 1.48, 1.69, 2.92, 1.37, 1.77, 0.85, 2.02, 1.29, 1.53, 1.14, 1.43, 1.74, 1.31


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Cross.
> 
> best time: 0.81
> worst time: 3.38
> ...



Do you use different cubes or do you resolve again so you get to scramble it? I can see how solvign a cube cube 100 times can be tedious just for cross timing.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 12, 2010)

There's no point solving it fully after you solve the cross. Scrambling again scrambles the cross, and that's all you would care about.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> There's no point solving it fully after you solve the cross. Scrambling again scrambles the cross, and that's all you would care about.



nvm


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 12, 2010)

Only if you only use 1 color for your cross >_>


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> There's no point solving it fully after you solve the cross. Scrambling again scrambles the cross, and that's all you would care about.


yeah, I would just scramble it, solve the white cross, rotate it to put it on U, scramble again etc.


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2010)

When I did a cross average recently, I actually solved it fully every time. To make sure I wouldn't miss x-crosses, or opposite crosses (or cross skips/1move other colours)


----------



## aronpm (Jul 12, 2010)

*3x3x3:*

*Single*: 11.31 _[ current pb: 10.07 ]_

*Average of 5*: 13.29 _[ previous pb: 13.71 ]_
Times: 14.80, 12.82, 12.25, (16.10), (11.39)

*Average of 12*: 14.74 _[ current pb: 14.53 ]_
Times: 13.27, 14.80, 12.82, 12.25, 16.10, (11.39), 17.16, 15.18, 15.58, 16.02, (19.72), 14.26

*Average of 100*: 16.44 _[ current pb: 15.37 ]_

Only one PB (the avg5) but I'm happy about the avg12 and avg100. Although, I was aiming for sub-16 avg100. 

Maru lube is <3


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *3x3x3:*
> 
> *Single*: 11.31 _[ current pb: 10.07 ]_
> 
> ...



Fixed.
And nice averages.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL - 1.29.85 4x4 solve
. My best effort out of around 30 solves.

I just can't get on with this Maru that came this morning. I can spit out sub1.20 avgs on my YJ. I'm gonna give it another 50 or so solves to see what happens though


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 12, 2010)

15.74 OH single, with LL skip. Edge control turned into LL control


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 12, 2010)

9.66 first sub-10
L' D' U2 L2 B L' D' U' F2 L2 D2 U' L' D' U' R2 D R2 D' B' L' U F L R
Cross on top
y' R U R2 B R F U L' U' z2 y (although I actually did more like y' R U R' y x U' R U z y' U L F' L' z')
U' R U2 R' U' y R' U' R
U' L' U L
y' U R' U' R
y' R U' R' U' y R' U' R
x U' L' U R' U' L U R
PLL + AUF skip
40 moves = 4.14tps
8 cube rotations too

2nd solve of the day. Wasn't really bothering so I didn't inspect the cross properly (hence 9/10 moves!). Was hoping my first would be full-step, but oh well.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice sub-10! Congratz 

Onehanded:

Average of 12: 21.62
1. 21.59 U' D2 L' F' L U B' D2 B' L' F U2 R L F' B U' D' B' R2 U' F U R' F
2. 19.55 D' U L' R2 B' R2 L2 D B2 R' F' D B L R B U2 L B F2 D2 B' D2 U L2
3. 19.38 R' D B' L R2 D' U' R' D' B D R2 U' L D' U' L D' U2 L2 U D2 R2 D2 F'
4. (18.83) F B2 U' F B L2 D2 U2 R2 B' F' D B' U B2 D2 L2 F' R L2 U2 F' L' B' D2
5. 22.41 L B U' R B2 D' B' R B' F' R U2 B' F' U' D' F2 L' B2 F' L2 F' B R' L
6. 22.88 L' F2 B D U B' R2 D' U2 L' F' L F2 L B L2 D2 F' B' L U2 R2 L B' U'
7. 20.38 F L2 D R U' L2 B' F' R' L2 B2 R F U' B' F R D2 B' L' B' R' B' R' D2
8. 23.47 F B U L2 D R' U R B2 U B2 L R2 U2 F2 B' D R2 U R D L2 D2 F' D2
9. 25.41 L2 F R2 L2 U L2 U' R' U D2 B R B L' R' B U2 L F2 D2 U B' U2 F' B'
10. 21.27 B2 R B U F L2 D' L R2 U L D2 U2 R B2 L B' R2 D' U' R2 B' R D2 L2
11. (26.23) L' D' U L2 F' B2 L' F L U B' D2 R2 B' R F2 U' B U' D2 R' F' B' U' L'
12. 19.88 L2 D' L2 D' U' B' D2 F' L U D2 F L2 D2 B U' L2 D B F' U2 L' F2 U2 B'

First sub-22 avg12  ALso sub-NR (which is 21.63)  All non-lucky.


----------



## Meisen (Jul 12, 2010)

New personal best average of 5 (14.722) and 100 (17.769).



Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.722 (Old was 14.770)

1. 13.135 D2 U F D L' D F R2 D' U' F' U D2 B' F D2 R' D' B' L2 U B' U2 D L'
2. 14.976 D R L D2 F' U2 F' R B' U2 F D2 U B L' F' D' R' U F2 B' U F B' U2
3. (12.177) B' U2 R2 U' L R' U2 F2 U L D' F2 B D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L U2
4. (16.975) F2 U2 R U2 L' R F U2 L' U' F2 R' U D' R' F' R' F' R F2 B2 L' R' F' R'
5. 16.054+ D' B D2 U' R F D B' F2 L D R2 F' B' L F' B R2 F2 L' R2 F D2 L D2

That last +2 was a little lockup on the last U'  Otherwise the average would have been 14.055 





Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.769 (Old was 17.872)

1. 15.556 U F2 U' F' D' B' U' B2 L' F' L' R' U2 L' B F U B2 F2 L D' R2 B' U B'
2. 16.496 U' F' R2 F' U L2 B' U R2 L2 U L R2 D2 L2 R' B' F R2 L' B R2 F2 L' B
3. 19.404 D2 B U2 B F L F' B U' B D R U2 F' U' R2 D F D B2 R F' R L F
4. 17.171 L2 R D2 F2 B2 L' R' F U' B F D L2 U2 R D L U' F B U B U2 L' D
5. 16.154 L' F D2 R B2 D' B2 L' F2 B' R D R F' L R' D2 U L' D' F2 B U2 F' B2
6. 18.748 R B L U F2 U' B F2 L' B2 U F' U2 R' F' R' L2 F2 R' D' B' R B2 L2 U
7. 16.980 B' U' R2 F R2 U2 B' F2 L2 R B L2 F2 U' F' U2 B L R B F L2 F2 U' R'
8. 18.865 D' B' R U' R B2 L' D2 F B R F2 U2 B' F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' R U2 B' R2
9. 19.085 U R2 B' L U2 B2 R F' B D U2 R2 L2 B' U2 F U F2 B L' B2 F L D B2
10. 14.835 L' F L' D B L' U D2 R2 D' R' F U' R B' D L2 F B' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2
11. 18.103 L2 R' D2 U' L' D2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 L U2
12. 17.552 R F L' B' R2 B' R F D U F2 B D2 B L2 U' R D2 R U D F R' D' R
13. 16.593 F L2 F' B' D2 B D2 U B2 F L D' B2 L' U2 F' R' U R2 U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R
14. 20.029 R L B U2 D R' U' L D U B2 D2 R' U L B' D2 F' U D' R' L' B' D' R
15. 18.778 B' L2 D2 U2 L B2 L' R' U' F U2 B2 D' L2 R' U F' U B2 L' R' D U' R L
16. 19.192 L U' B2 F U L U2 F D2 R2 L' D' R' B2 L2 D F2 U F' U2 D R2 L2 F' B'
17. 18.088 U2 L2 F R B' U L R F' L2 U L2 R' F L' D2 L B D' U2 R L2 U' F' B
18. 15.816 D' L F' L D R2 F D B' L' D' R2 F U R' U' F2 B D' U' L2 D L' R' B
19. 18.905 R' U D2 L' D F' D F' B U2 R2 D U' F2 U R' F' R D2 R2 L' D L' B D
20. 19.961 R2 F2 U' R B' R' U' D' R2 F' B2 R' F D' B2 R F' R' D U2 R U' D2 B2 U'
21. 20.055 F U2 R L' U' B L R' B2 D2 R' D' L2 R B D' B' F2 R' U B2 D U' R' F'
22. 15.696 R2 B R B R' L F U2 B L' F2 R B2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 D' B F L B' R
23. 15.874 D U R F L2 U R' F' D' L' F' R F2 U' D' B' F' D' F' R' B' L' U2 D B2
24. 17.793 L R2 U' L2 B' R U2 F2 B2 R' U' F2 B2 U B L' D' L F' R2 U' D2 B' U2 R'
25. 17.263 L' R U' D B2 D U R D2 L' U' F R L' U' D2 R2 D U F' U2 L' B L2 U
26. 16.802 B2 D F' D2 U R2 D R' B R U B2 D2 R D R2 L U' L' D B' L' R2 B2 D
27. 13.691 R2 U' B R' U B' D2 F2 R L' U2 F D2 R' D' B' F U' L F' L U2 R2 F' D2
28. 18.236 D U2 B U D2 F B' U2 F2 D2 B' D B U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 B U2 B2 L'
29. 14.440 F R2 U' F2 B U B' L2 D U' R' F2 D2 R2 L F L2 F R U2 F' B' L' U' L
30. 23.784 L2 F2 D2 U2 L F2 U' B' R2 D2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 B' U B L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U'
31. 21.380 F' L' R2 B' U2 R L' D' B' L U D' R' D2 U2 L2 B L' F2 R' D U B D' L'
32. 16.468 U D L' D L2 U L2 B' R' F R' D L B' F L U2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B' L2 F
33. 18.475 F' R' B' R B' D F' R2 B' F2 U2 F B L R F U R F' B' U D' L' D B
34. 21.540 U B2 L' F B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R' F B' R F U R F R2 L2 U2 L' F L2 U' D2
35. 16.063 L R' F L F2 U D2 R' D' R B2 D B R U2 D2 R2 U' B U2 B D U2 F2 R2
36. 15.381 D2 F U D L2 D' B2 F2 D' L' F' R2 F L2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 L' B' R D2 B F
37. 16.170 B2 U2 F' R' F2 D2 U2 L2 F U B' F' D L2 D2 U2 F R B L' B2 L' U' B2 L
38. 21.261 B F2 L F' B U D2 L' U' F' R' B2 L D R2 L D R2 F R2 D R2 L' D R'
39. 17.722 L F R D F' L D' F2 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L D' U' B U
40. 13.135 D2 U F D L' D F R2 D' U' F' U D2 B' F D2 R' D' B' L2 U B' U2 D L'
41. 14.976 D R L D2 F' U2 F' R B' U2 F D2 U B L' F' D' R' U F2 B' U F B' U2
42. (12.177) B' U2 R2 U' L R' U2 F2 U L D' F2 B D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L U2
43. 16.975 F2 U2 R U2 L' R F U2 L' U' F2 R' U D' R' F' R' F' R F2 B2 L' R' F' R'
44. 16.054+ D' B D2 U' R F D B' F2 L D R2 F' B' L F' B R2 F2 L' R2 F D2 L D2
45. 17.515+ D' R B2 L D' R B' D2 R2 U' D2 F' U' D2 F2 D2 L R2 D2 B F L2 D R' F'
46. 24.931 U2 D' L' U2 R' D U B' R D B D2 F2 L' D L' R' D R F2 R' D F2 D2 F
47. 15.186 B R' B' U2 L' R2 U2 D2 L2 B' D' R U' R' U' L' B2 R F L' R2 U F2 R B
48. 18.324 F2 U' R U2 L' R' D2 B2 R F' B2 R F D' F' R2 D R2 U' D2 R2 L D2 L F2
49. 13.838 F U' R2 L2 D2 F D2 B L2 B L U D' B' D2 F' L F' U D F' L2 R' B' D
50. 20.199 U' L2 F L' D R B' R' U' D' R F2 L R D2 L D U F2 R' B' L B' R' L
51. 16.290 B2 L F2 D' B' R B2 F' D2 B2 U R F2 R L B R L2 D' R' D U' R' D F'
52. 15.620 L2 D F' R' F R U D2 L' U' D' L D' F2 U F' R D2 L D' F D2 B2 F2 L'
53. 22.036+ U2 F D2 L' F' B2 D B' L2 B2 L2 R2 B' U' L R B U B' D R L2 B2 F2 R2
54. 19.269 U2 D2 F2 D' B2 U R U' D L R D U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B F U2 R D2 L' R
55. 13.771 R2 U' B' D' U F2 L2 U F' L R' B2 R L D' U' R' B2 L' F B' D' L2 U2 B
56. 18.900 F L' R' F' L2 D2 U L' U2 D F' L' R2 F' D2 L' F2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 L' U' F'
57. 16.600 R2 D2 L R2 U' R' L' B' U2 L R U2 D2 F R F' D B D U2 B R L D2 U
58. 17.066 D' R2 U L F B' D B2 F2 R D U2 L' U2 B' F D' F' U2 F R' F2 R2 B' L2
59. 14.443 D' U' F2 R B L2 R' D' U' R L2 D' F' R L B2 D F' R' L' F' R' L' U B
60. 19.330 L' U2 B D' R2 L U' L2 F2 B2 L2 B L D2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 L D' U'
61. 19.007 R2 D U B2 L2 F R2 U' R2 L B2 D2 R2 U D F' D' B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D U R
62. 15.709 B2 F U2 L U' L' U2 B2 D L' R2 U' D' R2 B U2 B L U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 D'
63. 16.311 D' L' R2 F U B' R' F2 D R' D2 R2 F2 D2 U' R L F2 B2 L2 B' L U R' F'
64. 18.167+ B D' B' D' R2 U2 L' D' R' L2 D F D B U2 D' B R U2 F D' L' U' B R'
65. 20.284+ D2 U' B' D2 F2 R' F L' B2 L2 D' U' F2 R' U' D' R F R2 B2 R U' R2 L2 D2
66. 19.494 U2 B R B2 U' F R2 U2 B' D L U' F2 U2 F' L' B F2 U D' R' B R2 F R
67. 14.317 R F L2 D R' F R2 B' U' R' L2 U L2 U D2 R' B2 D2 U R2 F' R2 U' F' L
68. 15.991 B' L2 F2 B' R2 B F2 L' D' U2 F' D2 F' D B' U R2 U2 F B D B' U2 R' L'
69. 17.517 R' B2 F' L U2 L D2 F2 U' F R L U2 B' L2 D' F B2 R2 L' F2 D' F2 B' L2
70. 13.402 F2 D' F2 L' R2 D2 L' F' D U2 B' U B2 R' D2 U' L' F B R' U2 B2 R U F2
71. 18.819 U' L2 D' L' F' R2 F2 U2 L' U F' B R2 U' B F2 L2 D2 B' F' D L2 D U' L'
72. 17.360 D2 R' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 D U L2 D' L' D U' F2 R B' R2 F2 U F' B' U' F D2
73. 19.274 R2 L2 U D B R U' D R' U2 B2 L' B2 D R B' U2 L' D2 U B F2 R B' U2
74. 24.457 F D R2 F2 R2 U R2 F R2 U' L2 U2 D2 R' F' D2 F B D' L2 U2 R D2 U' R
75. 16.645 D2 B R2 F R2 B U' L2 U D L' R2 F' U' D' L' R2 U D' R L' F2 D' L R2
76. 17.411 L2 D' R2 U' L F2 B U2 B U2 L' R' B2 L B2 U R B' L D2 R' L2 B2 U2 L'
77. 18.969 D2 F2 D2 B2 F U R D U' F D2 L' F R2 F' B L2 F B D' F2 L' B2 L U
78. 20.659 B' R D2 R' B L' U2 R B' R' B U2 B L2 U B' L2 D2 U' L D2 F' U R2 F
79. 23.068 F U' B D2 U2 L' F2 B L2 D U R F2 R' F' U D2 F2 D2 L' R' F2 D' L' R'
80. 17.766 D2 L2 B D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F R2 B' U' D2 B2 U2 L2 F U L' R' B2 R' F' L' R
81. 18.078 B2 U' L U2 R' B' F2 R2 U2 B' U L2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 L' D2 B' D2 R' B2 F' D
82. 15.296 U D B D' B' L B U2 L U' R2 B2 L2 D' R' L2 F' R2 L2 F' L' U R B' D2
83. 17.628 R' F B L' F U L' D2 L2 F D2 L' B R D' L F' D L2 F2 R2 L' D2 U' L
84. 20.995 D' R' L' F B2 R' F R2 U' R D B D2 B' F R2 U D2 R2 U L R' F L2 B
85. 22.643 L' F' U D' F D2 U2 F B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F B L D' F2 B L D R F2 L D2
86. 15.579 L' F U L U2 F B2 L D' U R2 D2 F' R U F U2 B' D R2 L F' L2 R' F'
87. 14.020 B R' L' U D2 F D' U2 R B2 D' L B2 U' R F2 B2 R U' D' R2 B' R' L2 U2
88. 16.077 D F2 L2 D2 F B' D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F' L D R2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D
89. 18.192 U D F' B D' L2 D L2 B' D F D' F D L' R2 U2 R2 B' U L U2 B' D' R2
90. 16.447 D' F2 R' F2 L B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 D' R2 L B R2 L2 U L' D2 U L' F2 R2
91. 18.478 U B' F' R2 U' D F U2 L' R2 D2 B2 L2 F U L2 B2 L B' F2 U L U' D' L2
92. (32.819) L' R' U' D' R F B' L' B2 F2 U2 D' F' R2 D' U B2 D' B2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 U'
93. 18.244 D2 R D2 F L2 B2 D R L' U R' L U' L2 D R2 U2 D R' D' F' B D B R2
94. 18.846 D' L B' L2 U2 F' R' U2 R U2 L2 U2 B L F L' R F R U2 D' R F R F
95. 19.954 U2 B2 D2 L' B' F R2 D F' R F D U R' L' F' D L U' R' U R' U F2 D
96. 14.146 U2 B2 L U' L R' B' D B' D' R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 F R' F L' D F' L2 U' R'
97. 18.392 F R U2 F' U' L R' B' D2 L' D2 U' L U2 L2 F2 B2 L R D' F' R2 F' R' D
98. 18.179 U' B U2 F2 R2 F' D' U F2 D2 F2 B2 D2 U' L D B R B D2 U2 L' R U B2
99. 15.234 F' R D L2 D2 U' F' L' U2 F D' F B2 U' D R' D F B' L2 R2 F2 B' R' B2
100. 21.460 B U L D' L R2 F L' R2 U2 F2 L' F' B2 D' B F2 L B2 L D' U' L' D2 L'


I'm still crazy inconsistent. I think i have a problem keeping focused at times


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 12, 2010)

More half-turning PBs (scrambling and solving using only 180 degree turns)

Avg 12: 15.10
Avg 5 (Last 5 solves): 13.13

16.17, 16.32, 19.07, 14.30, 16.12, (10.56), 17.98, 11.65, (20.59), 12.49, 15.15, 11.74

Still no sub-10 single


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.77
1. 3.94 U' R2 F' U' F' U2 R U R2
2. 3.40  F' U2 F2 R U' F' U2 F' R2
3. (4.05) R' U R2 U2 F R' F R
4. 3.97 R F2 U' F2 U F' R2 F' R2 U'
5. (3.28) F2 R' F2 U2 R' U R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 12, 2010)

16:25:44 <+Kirjava> 13.59, (5.51), 14.01, (26.03), 13.96 = 13.85 avg5
16:25:46 <+Kirjava> skewb


----------



## Owen (Jul 12, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 5: 4.77
1. (5.91) R U R' U2 R' F2 R' U R2
2. 4.94 R2 F' R' U F' U F2 R' U'
3. (3.68) F U R' F2 U R U2 F2
4. 4.92 R U2 R2 F' U' R U2 F' U'
5. 4.45 R' F' R' U R2 U F' U' F2 U' 


All full step except the 3.68!

I tried to do this all day yesterday, and got it in 2 minutes today!


----------



## Meisen (Jul 12, 2010)

Another personal best of 100 (17.546).

My second today 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.546 (Old was 17.769)

1. 16.731 R2 D' L U F L' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 L2 D' F' U' R B F R2 L B' U B U
2. 16.119 F L U B' F L R' F' L F' U' F B D' F2 U B' L U' B L F U' L D2
3. 16.970 R2 B2 L' F' U' L R F R' F' B L' F U2 R' U' D2 B2 D U2 F B' U' R2 L'
4. 18.705 R' F2 D B' U D' R B2 L D' R' F R' F U2 R B F' U2 B2 D L D F B
5. 18.471 U R' L F2 U2 R' F2 L' F' R' D B' F' D U R2 B2 R' F B L2 B' U' D L2
6. 19.532 U D L' B U L B U2 L' D2 B2 F L' D' F' L F2 D R U R2 U' L U' B'
7. 19.761 D L2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' B' F U' F2 U R F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 R U B' D F2
8. 16.515 D2 B R' U' D2 R2 L2 D2 R' U' B2 F L2 D2 U R2 D' R2 D' B' L' B L B2 R'
9. 15.274 U D' B L F2 D2 L U2 R' U F2 B' L2 B2 U2 D2 L D B' R L2 U' D R2 F2
10. 15.067 F2 R' L' F' B D2 F2 R B' R2 L' F2 L' R' F U2 R' F D' U2 B U2 B2 F2 D'
11. 16.956 U2 F' U F2 U' R' F' L' R' U' F L2 B' R B U2 R B' L' D' R2 D2 U' L B2
12. 16.125 L D L' F' B' U' R' U2 F D' L F L F' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' L' B' R2 D2 U2 L
13. 17.489 B2 D' F B' L2 F' D' L' B2 F D R2 U2 F' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' D U F' D'
14. 14.712 L R D2 B L R2 U2 L F B' D' U R2 B2 R L' D2 F' R2 U D' F2 B' D2 R2
15. 16.478 R F U' R' U' R' U' L D2 U' L F' B R' B F R' U L R F2 B2 R U F2
16. 20.189 D R L' D2 B2 U' D' B' R' B2 F2 D R' U2 L B2 D F' D U' F2 L' F2 B' L2
17. 20.439 R2 U2 R U' F B U B' R' D' U2 B D U' L' U R2 L2 D' U' L' R D' U B2
18. 18.508 L' B L' B' D B U R' F B' L2 F' R' F U' D L' D2 R2 U F' R2 L' F' L'
19. 19.688 U' R2 B' L R B' U2 D R' D' R' L' D U2 F' B D U' L2 D2 B2 F R' F2 B
20. (31.914) L' B2 D U R2 D F2 R F2 D2 L F L F2 B' L D F D2 U B2 R' F D2 L'
21. 16.271 R' B D' R U2 F D' R2 U' R2 F' B D' U2 B2 L' D' B D2 U L R2 F D L'
22. 18.649 D' R2 L2 F D2 U2 R' B' U' R L' U' D2 B D2 U F2 B U B2 L D2 L' B2 L'
23. 16.692 D L2 U2 L R2 U2 D L' F U' D' R2 B2 U2 R' F U2 L F L2 F D2 R' B F'
24. 20.547 F' B U L F2 B' R B' L' R' B' L2 U' F' D R' L B2 F' R2 U2 D R2 D2 U
25. 17.758 D R' L F D' R2 U2 R D' R2 U2 F2 L' R' F L' F' B2 U' R' D' U F' L2 B'
26. 16.868 L B2 U B2 U' D2 B2 L' D' U F' L B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 D' B' R2 L' U D2 B2 R
27. 18.233 U' R2 B F' U2 F L D U2 B U' R U2 R L2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 R U' F' D' L
28. 15.432 F' R D R' U2 B' D' F L R U' B2 L2 U' R F2 R' B' R D' F2 U R2 F' R
29. 16.092 L' U D L' B2 R' D L F2 R' L2 B' L2 U' D2 B L F2 R' F2 U2 F' B R' D'
30. 19.922 F2 B R D2 B2 D2 R2 U' D F L D U' R2 B U F' U2 F2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 L'
31. 17.364 B R' F' L' B R2 U D R' B' D R' L2 B L' F' L F' D' B D' F2 L2 D R2
32. 18.882 L' D' L2 B F U B R F' B2 U' B' D' U2 F' B L' F2 D2 L' D' U2 B2 D2 F2
33. 20.311 B2 L U2 B' R D' B' D U2 L' B' R2 F R B2 D' B2 R2 D' R F R' F' L2 R2
34. 15.720 B' R2 D' R2 U' D R B2 L B F' D R D' U' R2 B' D L' R2 B R' B F2 R
35. 19.156 D2 L U2 L D' R' B F L2 F' D F R2 D' F L F R2 L U' B2 U L F2 B'
36. 18.036 L' F' D B2 D2 U R2 U R' L U2 B' L2 B2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U F' L' B' R2 D
37. 15.716 U2 R' B U2 F U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L F R D' L2 B2 L' D F' U' F' L' R' F2
38. 17.759 U2 D' R' L' U' B' U D' B L U' B' F R2 F' R2 B F2 D' B' U F' D2 R' D'
39. 15.003 B' R2 F L D' U2 B' R2 F B' L F2 D L B' D U2 F U2 L2 B L' F L' B
40. 21.263 R D F U2 B' F D B2 L' D2 B L' R' F R2 F L2 D B D' B2 U F2 L D'
41. 17.598 F2 B2 U2 B' R L2 F' B2 D R D' B2 U' F R2 U F' B D2 B L D' R' D2 L'
42. 19.268 D2 B2 R' F' L2 D B' R' D2 R' L' D L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B' D2 R D' U2 B2 F2
43. 15.609 R U B2 R2 D' L' R' U' L' U2 D2 L' B2 F2 U L U2 L2 B D' L2 B F' D' R'
44. 16.455 L' F' L2 B' D R' F' B R' F' B2 L B D' F R' U2 R L B R2 U' F2 U2 R2
45. 15.354 U' L R' F2 L R B' R2 D B2 D U2 R' L2 B' F L U R U2 F' B' U2 L' B
46. 16.466 L' D2 R2 L2 U' D2 F' B2 L2 U2 D' R' B' F U' B2 D2 U2 L' R F2 U2 D B L'
47. 15.162 B' R' B2 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 L' F' R L D U' R B2 U R F2 U2 B' L' R2 U2
48. 14.876 B' U2 B L2 U' B2 F2 L U2 B2 L B2 F2 R' B' F2 D' L' R2 U L2 U' R B2 D
49. 15.734 D2 R L2 B' F L R D' B2 R2 D F L' B' U D' R2 U D R D F B2 R U
50. 15.328 L B' L2 D R2 D B' R' B2 F' U' D2 B' L2 D R2 B' D F' D' L' D U2 R' F'
51. 19.969 F' D B' D L2 R' D F' B L2 F' R2 F B2 D' F' B' U D2 L F B L2 B R'
52. 17.160 D2 R2 L2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F' L B' L U2 F' L R' U' L2 B2 R' B L B L' B2 F'
53. 20.100 U2 F D R D F2 L B' D R2 L' F' D' F2 L' D2 B2 R L B D' U2 F2 D' L2
54. 17.408 F R L2 U F L D U2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 B' U' D2 B2 R' L2 F D2 B' L2 U' F
55. 20.291 U D' B' F U2 L' R D' B' L2 R' U R2 D F R F' L D2 B2 L U L B' F'
56. 16.812 F D U' R L U' R2 U' L D' L2 B' F2 U' F2 B D2 B2 U2 R D R2 F B U2
57. 16.007 B' U2 F L' R2 F' U2 B D B F' L F2 B' U' D F' U B2 F2 R2 L D U' B
58. 18.113+ L2 U2 B R D F' U' L' F U' F D' B D2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 F2 R' U' R' F2 R'
59. 18.323 F' R2 B2 U' R2 L F R' D2 R' L B D2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 L U' L D2 U' F2 D
60. 16.884 F2 U R' D' L2 F' R U' R L F' L2 R' F U' B F U' D2 R2 D' U R' L U2
61. 17.815 R' B2 U' F' D2 B' U' R F R F2 R2 B L' U2 D L' D' L2 B' L D2 U B' U2
62. 14.773 U' D' B2 R2 L' F' D' F2 R2 B D B L2 F' D' U2 L2 R' B L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2
63. 20.945 U D' B2 U' R L D' L R2 U2 B' L' R2 F L2 B2 F L' F' R F' B D' F2 L'
64. 16.513 F2 U' L B U B R' F2 U D' B2 U2 D' B2 L D' R F' R2 D' B R2 L2 B U2
65. 17.590 F D2 R2 B2 R L F' R B2 L' U2 F2 B2 D' B' U R' B2 U' L F B2 U2 L' D2
66. 15.061 D F2 B2 D' R' L2 F2 B U2 R D' B U' R' B2 R' D B2 R2 B' U F R B F2
67. 14.478 F' U2 F R' D2 U2 F D2 R L D2 R' D R' F2 R' D2 B L' D' B' F' L2 R' D'
68. 17.501 F L2 B D' F2 R' U' D' F L2 D' U F D B D' B R F2 D R2 U' F' R' U
69. 17.031 B2 L D' L U B' R' U2 L' B' R B' D' F D' L' B' F R2 U B2 D' R L B
70. 16.619 L2 U F U' L' R' D2 U' F2 U2 R D' U B' U' L R' F' B' R2 D U2 F' R B
71. 20.891+ D B' F R2 L2 D F2 B2 U' L2 B' D' F L2 U2 D R D' R' L' D' L2 R2 B R2
72. 21.099 R' D' B2 U L2 U' L2 R' F2 D F2 B' L' D2 B' F U L' D L U2 D2 F B2 R
73. 15.167 F2 B' U2 R' U F2 R2 L' U2 B2 F L2 R' F B R' B' R D2 U2 B2 L U2 R' B2
74. 21.581 D2 R' L' D2 U L B F' R2 U2 L U2 F U D' B' U2 L D F L R2 D2 U L2
75. 20.625 F R2 L' D2 F2 R D L B' L' F L2 R D U2 L2 D R L D U' B U' B' U'
76. 15.801 F2 R' L B' L2 U L' R' B D2 R B F R' D U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R U' B' U D2
77. 17.414 F2 D2 U' L' R U2 F D U' F2 R2 L' F' D2 U' R' B F' L2 D R' B L U' F'
78. 18.880 F2 D L2 D2 L' F' U' B2 F R2 F2 L2 F' R D' B' L2 F B' R2 D2 B L' F R
79. 17.684 B R2 D2 U R' D' U' R' L F R2 B' U' F D2 F' R L2 D U R' B F U' F
80. 17.801 R2 U2 F U2 R B D L R' F L2 R' U R' U R' L' F L' D' R U2 D' L2 B
81. 23.432 U2 D B' F' L' D' B D2 B2 L U2 D' F' B2 L F2 U2 D2 F2 D' F D2 U2 R D
82. 21.965 D B' D U' B' U2 F U' L D' F' B R' F' R2 L U F' U' R2 U2 D' F2 R' F'
83. 16.642 B L2 R F' U D' R B2 R L' U L R B U' F' R F R' F B L D2 U F2
84. 16.862 F D' U R2 F' B' L2 F D' R' F D2 R' F' U' R F D' B R' B' R B2 D F2
85. 18.233 F2 R' B' L U' L2 D' L B D L' R2 U F' L F' D' B' D2 B2 R' B R' L U'
86. 15.794 F' L' F' D' L2 R2 B' F U R' U2 F U' L' R D2 L B F2 L' D L D B D
87. 15.557 R2 U B F U B' F' U' R F2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 L' B U2 B2 D R F' B2 L' B'
88. 16.096 R2 B' R' U D F2 L B L D L' U F B' D' L' R2 B L' U2 D F U2 B' R2
89. 15.933 B R' D2 U R2 B' U' F' R D U' L F' R2 B D F U B2 D' L2 R2 F B' R2
90. 16.309 D2 R2 D' B' L' D2 B F D2 R' U' L' B' D' R' B2 F' R B2 L B F2 U' L U2
91. 23.571 U2 R2 U R L' B2 L' F2 U D2 B L D U F D L U2 L B2 R2 U F2 L' U'
92. 15.003 B' R F2 B R2 L D' F' B2 U F2 L R2 B L2 R D L' R2 B' F2 R B2 R U
93. 18.127 F2 B' U2 L' U2 L B2 U' L U' D F' D B' U2 F2 B2 L' D B U' L' D' F' L'
94. (13.671) D' U R2 L' F' R' U' B2 D' F' D R2 F2 B2 R' U2 R U' B D B' D' U2 F2 L
95. 16.103 F2 L' R U' F2 B2 D R2 L2 F L R2 D' R2 B2 U R' L B U' B' F D' R2 D'
96. 18.155 R' B2 U B D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 D U B' D2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 D2
97. 16.640 D' F' R U F' L R2 U L2 U' F' U' R' D U2 F2 L' R2 D U' F2 B' R B' F'
98. 15.906 F U' B U' B' D2 L D2 L' R F R F2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R B2 U2 R' U2 F
99. 16.282 B R' U D B2 D2 U B D L' F' B2 L' F B' U' D R' D2 R B2 L' D' L' U
100. 15.320 U' B2 L' R2 F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L R F B2 U B' U B2 L B2 U' R' B' F U' R


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 12, 2010)

15.35, 14.61, 14.65, (17.11), (13.99) = 14.87

First avg5 of the day   Too bad all the solves were really locky...


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 12, 2010)

*3x3x3 scrambled and solved using only 180 degree turns:*

current avg5: *9.19* (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: *9.19* (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: *12.50* (σ = 3.04)
best avg12: *12.50* (σ = 3.04)

*13.73, 12.95, (20.91), 14.20, 15.75, 10.15, 18.64, 9.44, 8.56, (5.77), 11.98, 9.56*

The sub-9s were ridiculously easy, everything else was fairly normal.

Yay for sub-10 average of 5


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 12, 2010)

From a largely unspectacular Kobayashi Maru 4x4 session of 1.21.36, came this little gem - a pb by well over 5seconds I think. Littered with paritys - 4 OP and 3 PP, so not to bad.

Statistics for 07-12-2010 16:50:56

Average: 1:11.87
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 1:07.39
Worst Time: 1:16.75
Individual Times:



Spoiler



1.	(1:07.39)	U Fw2 U2 Rw D2 U' L' Rw R' D Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F' R D2 U F Rw2 Uw R2 B2 U' L R2 D' U' F2 Uw' U2 Fw F2 U2 L B' Fw F' Rw2 D2
2.	1:11.78	Uw Rw' B2 D L' R' D' U R2 U2 L' Rw2 R F' Rw' D2 B Fw2 F2 R B2 D B2 Rw' U' Rw' U2 F' Uw B2 F' Uw2 U2 Fw L' F L Rw' U B2
3.	(1:16.75)	Uw2 U' R2 U' B F2 D Uw L Rw' R2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw D Uw' U F' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 R B F2 Uw L B2 D2 L' F D B2 Fw' F U
4.	1:11.14	B' Uw2 F L2 D2 R' U' B' Fw F' Uw U' L2 Rw' R' B D Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R B D Uw B' L Uw U Fw' L2 R' B2 U' Rw2 U B U' F2 D
5.	1:12.69	B2 U F D' Uw' U2 Fw L Rw2 D Uw U' B L' U2 Fw L2 Rw' Uw B2 U2 F' Rw Fw2 F R2 F' D' B2 Fw' L2 Rw Uw' U' Rw' R' Fw' R' D2 Rw2



Out of the box, I was so disappointed with this cube. But after a while I began to warm to it. Its less forgiving than my YJ, but after this avg, I'll stick with it I think.

EDIT - rolled to avg12

Statistics for 07-12-2010 18:25:58

Average: 1:14.86
Standard Deviation: 4.12
Best Time: 1:07.39
Worst Time: 1:25.39


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	(1:07.39)	U Fw2 U2 Rw D2 U' L' Rw R' D Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F' R D2 U F Rw2 Uw R2 B2 U' L R2 D' U' F2 Uw' U2 Fw F2 U2 L B' Fw F' Rw2 D2
2.	1:11.78	Uw Rw' B2 D L' R' D' U R2 U2 L' Rw2 R F' Rw' D2 B Fw2 F2 R B2 D B2 Rw' U' Rw' U2 F' Uw B2 F' Uw2 U2 Fw L' F L Rw' U B2
3.	1:16.75	Uw2 U' R2 U' B F2 D Uw L Rw' R2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw D Uw' U F' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 R B F2 Uw L B2 D2 L' F D B2 Fw' F U
4.	1:11.14	B' Uw2 F L2 D2 R' U' B' Fw F' Uw U' L2 Rw' R' B D Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R B D Uw B' L Uw U Fw' L2 R' B2 U' Rw2 U B U' F2 D
5.	1:12.69	B2 U F D' Uw' U2 Fw L Rw2 D Uw U' B L' U2 Fw L2 Rw' Uw B2 U2 F' Rw Fw2 F R2 F' D' B2 Fw' L2 Rw Uw' U' Rw' R' Fw' R' D2 Rw2
6.	1:17.42	L' D' R2 B F Rw' R' B' D' Uw L' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' D Uw2 U' F' L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R F2 L B' D2 Uw' U2 L R' D Uw2 U2 L' Rw' Fw' D' U
7.	1:10.92	R' Uw U2 L D' L Rw' R' U' Fw' D Uw2 U2 B' Fw' F' U' B Rw' R U R2 U' R Uw2 U2 L B Fw F' L U F2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 U F2 L R2
8.	1:17.28	L' R' U B R B' D2 U Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw L B Fw2 Rw' Uw L R2 B' Fw2 Uw Fw' L2 B F2 R Fw Rw R Fw U Fw F R' Uw Fw' D Uw U2
9.	(1:25.39)	L B' Uw' L' Uw L' R' B' Fw2 Rw' D L2 U Rw Uw Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 R2 D B2 Fw F2 Rw' D' Rw2 D2 L2 U' R2 Uw' L2 Rw' R F L B2 D' Uw
10.	1:20.61	D' B' Fw' F' L Rw Fw2 Uw F Rw B2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw L' Rw' B2 Fw Rw R' D' Uw U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 D R2 Fw U B2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Uw2 U
11.	1:07.56	B L2 B' Fw' F' U Fw2 Rw' B' L R U Fw' F2 Rw' F' R Fw' L2 Fw' R' D Uw Rw2 Fw Uw2 L' U2 L2 R' B' Fw2 F2 L Rw' R Fw2 F Rw2 B2
12.	1:22.47	L2 Fw Uw U' R2 Uw2 L2 D U' L' Fw' L' Rw2 R D2 U' R' Fw2 F' Uw B' D2 Uw2 U' B' Rw' Uw' Rw Fw Rw R' Fw F2 Uw2 L Rw' R F' L' B'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 12, 2010)

2x2 CLL (started to learn 10 days ago)
5.45 avg12 (currently uploading to youtube)
I get closer and closer to my Ortega PB avg12 everyday. It's 5.24.

EDIT:





Any tips besides better recognition and knowing my algs?


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2010)

Just did a 3x3 BLD solve, did 40 sec memo and was 1:49.15 total. First sub 1:50 ever. I should really start practicing.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 12, 2010)

pjk said:


> Just did a 3x3 BLD solve, did 40 sec memo and was 1:49.15 total. First sub 1:50 ever. I should really start practicing.



Blindfold Accomplishments thread?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 12, 2010)

KrazyFK said:


> *3x3x3 scrambled and solved using only 180 degree turns:*
> 
> current avg5: *9.19* (σ = 0.44)
> best avg5: *9.19* (σ = 0.44)
> ...


Kewl

Average of 12: 8.94
1. (11.51) R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 
2. 9.98 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 
3. 10.01 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 
4. 7.07 D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 
5. 10.44 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 
6. (4.38) U2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B2 
7. 8.15 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 
8. 10.85 D2 B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 
9. 10.87 D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 
10. 9.39 U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 
11. 6.20 R2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 
12. 6.48 D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jul 12, 2010)

*2x2 Average of 50*
4.53, 4.18, 2.56, 3.78, 5.09, 3.24, 3.39, 4.58, 4.31, 4.12, 3.46, 4.50, 7.45+, 2.63, 5.09, 5.35, 4.03, 3.53, 3.19, 3.88, 4.08, 3.30, 4.95, 5.40, 2.31, 3.53, 6.94+, 4.59, 5.47, 3.65, 5.51, 2.01, 5.29, 4.75, 3.53, 4.42, 4.47, 4.15, 3.48, 4.59, 2.99, 4.05, 2.78, 3.74, 2.88, 4.35, 5.65, 2.69, 3.88, 3.04

Statistics
number of times: 50/50
best time: 2.01
worst time: 7.45

current avg5: 3.76 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 3.20 (σ = 0.38)_*Ties my record *_

current avg12: 3.58 (σ = 0.61) *(NEW RECORD!!!)*
best avg12: 3.58 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 4.08 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 4.11


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 12, 2010)

first time doing PLL time attack, 53.58 pb, 1:0x:xx average


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 12, 2010)

Lucky non-lucky PB 15.63
D2 B' U' B2 D' B' U2 L R2 B' R L' D' U F' L2 R F2 R2 B' L' D' L' D2 F' 
I also had a good average of 12 and 5:
best avg5: 20.34 (σ = 2.10)
best avg12: 21.93 (σ = 2.41)
times:
23.44, 19.70, 20.78, 27.11, 24.13, 23.24, 20.63, 26.50+, 18.45, 23.30, 15.63, 19.31, 23.27


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 12, 2010)

8.03 + PLL skip xD not too great but yknow, i like it


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2010)

4x4x4 computer cube:
- *27.196* single
- (27.196) 31.459 31.318 27.827 (32.575) => *30.201* avg5
- 35.403 32.695 (27.196) 31.459 31.318 27.827 32.575 (37.765) 35.911 33.351 37.031 33.088 => *33.066* avg12

7x7x7 computer cube:
- *2:24.964* single

8x8x8 computer cube:
- *4:25.827* single (not UWR, michal has 4:19)

9x9x9 computer cube:
- *6:32.963* single (not UWR, michal has 6:10)


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2010)

Why are you posting non UWR times qq?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2010)

Because they're PBs. Michal is fast. I'm actually getting kind of close on those two.


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you perhaps think the hi-games bug might have come into play with those records?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 13, 2010)

[7:07:18 PM] Lucky★Star: boowobwob
[7:07:51 PM] Morten Arborg: sup
[7:08:16 PM] Morten Arborg: Am getting Sony Bloggie tomorrow.
[7:14:24 PM] Etha: 12.58, 13.70, 11.33, (14.91), 13.39, 11.67, 14.21, 11.46, 12.73, 12.71, 12.49, (10.23) = 12.63
[7:14:27 PM] Etha: the fck
[7:14:32 PM] Etha: last 2 were PLL skips
[7:14:52 PM] Lucky★Star: wtf man
[7:14:55 PM] Etha: yeah
[7:15:04 PM] Etha: first five were like 13.22
[7:15:05 PM] Etha: or sth
[7:15:08 PM] Etha: and i was like "the ****"
[7:15:14 PM] Etha: because i havent been cubing barely all day
[7:15:29 PM] Etha: and then the last 2 were  because of PLL skips
[7:15:40 PM] Etha: oh and
[7:15:43 PM] Etha: 11.46, (12.73), 12.71, 12.49, (10.23) = 12.22
[7:15:54 PM] Lucky★Star: The rubiks magic is a cursed faggot puzzle spawned from hell I hate this thing I want to kill it with fire.
[7:16:02 PM] Etha: didn't you get it for free?
[7:16:09 PM] Lucky★Star: Yeah 
[7:16:14 PM] Etha: lol


----------



## Weston (Jul 13, 2010)

(8.71), (15.10), 10.63, 9.26, 10.12 = 10.00


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 13, 2010)

OH lucky single - 23.91
~1.97 tps
It was just an average F2L, one of my favorite OLL's, and a PLL skip.

D2 L R B' R D' U B D U' R' D' U F' D B' F2 U B' U F' U2 B D R2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2010)

Average of 5: 35.49
1. (1:09.10) (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,4) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (-5,2) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (4,5) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,3) /
2. 33.49 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,-5) / (-4,2) / (4,-5) / (4,-3) / (-1,-2) / (0,6) / (5,-3) /
3. 38.93 (-3,5) / (6,-2) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-1,3) / (6,-3) / (3,1) 
4. (20.99) (1,0) / (2,-1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (-3,2) / (-4,6) / (-4,1) / (0,2) / (-4,5) /
5. 34.07 (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-5,-3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (1,5) / (6,5) / (2,-2) / (4,-2) / (2,-2) / (6,5) / (1,6) / (1,-4) / (4,4) / (6,0)


----------



## Shortey (Jul 13, 2010)

Weston said:


> (8.71), (15.10), 10.63, 9.26, 10.12 = 10.00



Ouch. D:

EDIT: Soon at 1337th page! ^^


----------



## qqwref (Jul 13, 2010)

joey said:


> Do you perhaps think the hi-games bug might have come into play with those records?



The Michal ones? It's possible, but there's no way to prove it either way without asking him to record a few solves in real time. The 8x8 and 9x9 records seem beatable though (not sure about 10x10 yet but I've only done like two solves on qCube) so I'll keep trying.


----------



## pappas (Jul 13, 2010)

Last night was good:
-13.99 3x3 avg of 12. Best average I've had for a while.
-First sub 1min 4x4 solve.
-25 sec sq1 avg of 12.


----------



## Forte (Jul 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> [7:07:18 PM] Lucky★Star: boowobwob
> [7:07:51 PM] Morten Arborg: sup
> [7:08:16 PM] Morten Arborg: Am getting Sony Bloggie tomorrow.
> [7:14:24 PM] Etha: 12.58, 13.70, 11.33, (14.91), 13.39, 11.67, 14.21, 11.46, 12.73, 12.71, 12.49, (10.23) = 12.63
> ...



Wow Morten's getting the Sony Bloggie!


----------



## nck (Jul 13, 2010)

1 25.76 F L R2 D B U2 D' L' F' R D' R' U B' R' F' L' B U L U' F B' R2 B'
2 22.47 F2 D F2 D2 U' L2 U F2 B2 D U' B' D2 L2 D2 L' U F L' D' F' L2 F' R' D'
3 22.05 U' R2 L D2 B2 D B2 F2 D' R F U F2 R' D2 R2 U' B D' U' B U' F' B2 D
4 27.03 U2 F2 B U L2 D' F2 U F' L2 B R2 U' F' B' D R B' U F' B' D' B' F2 U2
5 24.99 F R' U R L F U L F2 L' F D' B' L2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 D2 F2 R D R' L'
6 24.07 R D2 L F U2 F' D' L B2 R2 U2 F' B L2 U D L2 B R' L D2 F2 B' L F'
7 24.39 D' B2 R L2 B2 U R2 U B2 L D2 U2 F L U2 F2 L B L' D2 L B' F' L D'
8 16.66 U R2 L' U' D' R2 B' D' L2 D2 U2 L' D' L2 F D' B L' R2 D' R' L U' F2 R'
9 22.58 R U F' U R' D U' L' F2 U2 L U' B' U R2 F' D2 L R F B' R' L2 D R
10 21.64 U2 L B2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 U L D2 F2 D U' L' B2 R F' U' R' L' D2 U F2 L2
11 21.86 U D2 B F2 L' U' D' R F' D2 F' B' L' B' R' F L2 F L' F' B U R2 B' F
12 22.07 D L2 D2 B2 R F U2 L2 R2 B2 R L2 F R B D2 F U' L U2 B R B2 F' U'


Yeh..


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2010)

qqwref said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Do you perhaps think the hi-games bug might have come into play with those records?
> ...



Yeah. I mean, you're closing in on them whether or not they're buggy


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 13, 2010)

(10.03), 10.54, 11.48, (13.60), 11.28, 10.78, 11.80, 12.43, 12.38, 11.56, 12.14, 10.22 = 11.46

I'm fairly fast again (except my session of 50 solves had no sub 10s, but about ten 10.xx solves). I need a new cube though.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 13, 2010)

Sexy method ao5:
5:	01:09.86
4:	01:00.81
3:	00:46.91
2:	02:08.00
1:	01:07.70

=
01:14.65


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2010)

Average of 5: 2.79
1. 2.94
2. 2.75
3. (3.33)
4. 2.68
5. (2.43)

Cool, just learned how to solve magic.


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 13, 2010)

YES！ 8.59 avg 5! [keyboard of course]



Spoiler



Statistics for 07-13-2010 20:51:32

Average: 8.59
Standard Deviation: 0.23
Best Time: 7.55
Worst Time: 11.02
Individual Times:
1.	(7.55)	L R2 B F2 D U2 L' F D B2 F R2 B F' D2 B2 L' R' F2 L' D' U' L R' F'
2.	8.88	F2 U L B' F2 R D' R D' U L R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B F' U' L R' F2 L2 D' L2
3.	(11.02)	D' U' L2 R2 F' U L D2 U2 R D U' B' D B' L2 R B' F2 L' R2 D U2 L2 R'
4.	8.70	L2 B D U L' B2 F2 R2 F' D' U' L2 D U B' F' D' L2 R' B2 F' R D F2 D2
5.	8.19	D' B' D2 R2 B F' L2 R2 D' U F' L2 D2 L2 D U L' F D2 F' L R' D B2 F2



The first solve was a 1/4 F2L Skip. xD That really inspired me a lot. 
My a5 locks up very often though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 13, 2010)

number of times: 80/80
best time: 7.75 PLL skip.
worst time: 15.75

current avg5: 12.10 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 10.44 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 12.09 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 10.50 (σ = 0.79) My PB is 10.49 :fp

session avg: 11.50 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 11.50

Didn't feel like continuing. At about 50 solves the avg was around 11.35.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 13, 2010)

Forte said:


> Wow Morten's getting the Sony Bloggie!



Hell yeah I am!


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jul 13, 2010)

First sub-25 Average of 12. That's all, nothing special haha.


----------



## Toad (Jul 13, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> YES！ 8.59 avg 5! [keyboard of course]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!! That's sub world rec... Wait no.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2010)

YESS!!!!
I did my first sub 8 ever!!!
*7.71*!!!!
scramble:
R' U' B' F2 D' F2 R2 F L' B D2 U B' F2 L' R F2 D2 L' U R2 U' B R' B


----------



## Novriil (Jul 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> YESS!!!!
> I did my first sub 8 ever!!!
> *7.71*!!!!
> scramble:
> R' U' B' F2 D' F2 R2 F L' B D2 U B' F2 L' R F2 D2 L' U R2 U' B R' B



Congratz!

I got 17.20 with the same scramble  Pop on G-perm..


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> YESS!!!!
> I did my first sub 8 ever!!!
> *7.71*!!!!
> scramble:
> R' U' B' F2 D' F2 R2 F L' B D2 U B' F2 L' R F2 D2 L' U R2 U' B R' B




That F2L was crazy.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > YESS!!!!
> ...



So was the PLL skip.



Spoiler



L U R z' L' F' r'
R' U' R U2 R' U'
l U R U'
x' R' U R U' R U R U'
z' y F R' F' r U R U' r'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Sq-1 is so fun.

avg5 - 56.44
avg12 - 1:02.58

I can't believe my averages improved this much. I think this is only my 2nd session. Although, first session since about 6 months ago.


----------



## Weston (Jul 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] said:
> ...


Cross is
L U R z' *L'* F' r'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Omg. I got this one cube for christmas or something. Never knew what it was and didn't turn that well. Last night I loosened it and found out that it's a Type C. It's awesome!!! In my first session with this cube, I got this:

*13.64 avg5*
14.05	B' F2 L R' F U R B F L2 R2 U' R' D B F' D2 B' F R2 U F' R2 D' U
13.93	B F2 R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F R U2 B' F2 L' D2 B D' U L' R D2 L R' D' R2
(12.58)	D' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 U L R' D L' R2 F' D2 U' R' D2 R2 B' F L
12.93	L2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D U' L2 R2 B' U2 R B2 F2 L2 R B' U'
(16.11)	D' L D2 B U B2 U B F D' U2 L F2 L B F R F L R2 F' D2 F D U

All non-lucky.
Still can't get a sub-15 avg12. This avg5 was in a 15.19 avg12. Then I got a separate 15.04 avg12.


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 13, 2010)

constant sub40s!!!


----------



## ianini (Jul 13, 2010)

I have no idea how I solve this puzzle...


Statistics for 07-13-2010 14:25:56

Average: 9.87
Standard Deviation: 1.25
Best Time: 7.06
Worst Time: 14.24
Individual Times:
1.	9.01	L' B' R U L R' B' L l b' u' 
2.	(14.24)	B' L U' B U' R B' l b' u 
3.	10.66	U B' R' L' B L' R U r b u' 
4.	9.02	B R' L' B L' R U L U' r b 
5.	(7.06)	R U' R U B' R r' 
6.	11.83	U B' L' B R' L' B' l' r' b 
7.	7.66	U B L' R B L R' B U' b' u 
8.	12.41	U L' U' L' U' B U R B l r' b' u' 
9.	9.13	R B' U R' U' R l' r' b u' 
10.	9.94	U L R B' L' U' R' B' u 
11.	10.09	B U' L U' R L U' l r b u 
12.	8.90	U' L' R' L' R' L' B' R L' l r' b'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2010)

1:23.44 average of 5 on 4x4



Spoiler



Average: 1:23.44
Standard Deviation: 4.23
Best Time: 1:13.50
Worst Time: 1:36.78
Individual Times:
1.	1:25.38	Dw Uw U' B' L2 Rw' R Dw Uw2 Lw2 R' Dw Lw' Bw' Rw Dw U2 B2 F U R B Rw2 D Dw2 F Uw Bw' Fw F' R D2 Rw' U' Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw'
2.	1:15.99	Dw' Uw' U2 Lw' B D' Dw L Lw Rw2 R B2 Bw Lw2 R Fw Rw2 B2 Fw' F' U' L2 Uw B2 L Lw2 F R B L' R2 D2 L' D' Uw Fw U' F' Uw2 B
3.	1:28.94	D U' Rw' Dw Uw Bw Lw2 B' L' R Dw2 U R2 Dw U2 Rw2 Uw' Bw2 L' Rw' D2 B' Lw R2 Dw2 Lw Dw' L U2 B2 D' Rw2 B2 Uw U' Bw' D' Rw R U2
4.	(1:36.78)	Bw2 Fw' F D' Dw2 L Rw B U2 B' Rw R' U2 Rw Bw2 R U2 Fw2 F Uw2 B2 F2 Dw' F' U2 L2 R2 Dw L2 Rw' Bw2 F' Rw R' Bw2 Fw F' U' Bw2 D'
5.	(1:13.50)	Rw R2 Uw' U B Fw' Dw' R2 Fw F2 Dw' U2 Lw Rw' F' D' Dw2 Uw F' Lw2 R Dw' L' Rw' B2 Uw B' D Uw L' Dw B Fw2 R U Lw' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 F2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 14, 2010)

23.50 NL OH solve


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Average: 17.58
Standard Deviation: 0.22
Best Time: 16.66
Worst Time: 18.84
Individual Times:
1.	17.89	D' B' U B F L2 B F2 D2 U' B' L' D U B' L R' B' L' B' L' R2 U' F2 D'
2.	17.44	B2 F' D2 U2 R U B2 U2 R2 B' D' U F' L U2 L' F L R B' F' L' B' F2 L
3.	(16.66)	L' D U2 R D' B' F2 L' B' D' U' L2 R2 F U2 F D U F U R B2 F' R' U2
4.	(18.84)	B' F' D F' R2 B L2 F R2 U L' R B R' B2 F' U L' D2 B R' U' L2 D U2
5.	17.42	D2 B U' F2 R2 D2 U' L' D' B' L' R D R U R2 F' D2 U R B2 R D U2 R2


one-handed


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 14, 2010)

Really lucky 2x2 scramble= PB single: 1.32. 

I had one piece to insert and a LL Skip.
Here's the scramble: F2 R2 F2 D R D' B' U' F2 U


----------



## PeterV (Jul 14, 2010)

PB AO12 (3x3x3) = 24.80

23.30, 26.21, 24.33, 27.09, 23.05, 22.09, (DNF), 23.84, 22.08, 31.25, (20.69), 24.71 = 24.80 avg.

Done for the 26th batch of scrambles for the race to sub-20. Unfortunately, I was too late in posting my results.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 14, 2010)

I finally did a cube marathon! Sadly, I don't have very many good cubes.


----------



## chris w (Jul 14, 2010)

so many crazy solves for me today, (9.45), 14.41, 13.38, 14.30, 12.94, 12.71, 12.15, 13.57, 13.32, 13.16, (14.67), 11.35 = 13.13,
sub 14.50 AO100,
did a double x cross on purpose 13.80 R F' D U2 B2 U2 B R B2 D' U L' D F2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' L B U' F2 D' B 
tried it again and had a quad x cross, then again with triple x cross with OLL skip


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2010)

chris w said:


> so many crazy solves for me today, (9.45), 14.41, 13.38, 14.30, 12.94, 12.71, 12.15, 13.57, 13.32, 13.16, (14.67), 11.35 = 13.13,
> sub 14.50 AO100,
> did a double x cross on purpose 13.80 R F' D U2 B2 U2 B R B2 D' U L' D F2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' L B U' F2 D' B
> tried it again and had a quad x cross, then again with triple x cross with OLL skip




You're getting fast 

And triple X-cross and an OLL skip... too bad that didn't happen the first time


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 14, 2010)

Finally!

Average: 9.87
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 8.41
Worst Time: 12.67
Individual Times:
10.36, (8.41), 8.81, 10.05, 11.06, 9.86, (12.67), 9.78, 8.61, 10.55, 8.72, 10.86


----------



## irontwig (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats, Ville. Btw does anybody have rough number of how many people have done sub-10 avg12?


----------



## Shortey (Jul 14, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Congrats, Ville. Btw does anybody have rough number of how many people have done sub-10 avg12?



Syuhei made a thread about that.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 14, 2010)

OH avg of 5: 18.74 (PB, first sub 20 avg of 5)

Individual times: 23.26, 19.41, 18.64, 18.17, 18.15

The times kept getting lower and lower 


I tried to continue it to a good avg of 12 but the next 3 solves were 26, 24, 25 :fp


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 14, 2010)

Ohai Rob.

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 23.42
Standard Deviation: 2.55
Best Time: 18.85
Worst Time: 30.39
Individual Times: 26.22, 26.12, 24.23, 24.15, 24.85, 22.57, 24.04, 21.86, 21.84, 24.08, 23.38, 26.07, 25.29, 23.58, 26.68, 21.86, 24.59, 21.96, 22.21, (30.39), 24.04, 24.50, 23.68, 21.34, 20.70, 19.84, 21.35, 19.74, 24.60, 23.82, 20.20, 22.29, 23.96, 22.01, 21.79, 23.32, (18.85), 21.25, 29.81, 24.25, 24.78, 28.00, 23.68, 22.73, 28.37, 24.64, 19.29, 19.20, 22.52, 20.44

21.34, 20.70, 19.84, 21.35, (19.74), (24.60), 23.82, 20.20, 22.29, 23.96, 22.01, 21.79 = 21.73


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, the OH avg NR is almost definitely going to get broken...

Btw tip: OLL 47: l' U2 L U L' U' L U2 R U' L' U 

I managed to get at least two sub-20 singles today with this alg for OLL heheh...

Enjoy


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 14, 2010)

If it was for the mirror of that I'd be happier. The F' L' U' ... alg is already good, but that's a bit better so I'll learn it. I actually need to learn about half of the OLLs, and learn better algs for most of my PLLs and OLLs I already use


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 14, 2010)

Well you could mirror that along the S to get: l U2 L' U' L U L' U2 l' x' U z U l'...

EDIT: No that's slow  (at least for me)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 14, 2010)

R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' etc etc


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 14, 2010)

Solved the megaminx for the first time in 10:22.35


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2010)

SUB-4 MEGAMINX AVG5 YAYAYAYAY FINALLY

lol

1. 4:13.98
2. 4:26.92
3. 3:42.77
4. 3:59.85
5. 3:31.22

avg5: 3:58.87


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 14, 2010)

19.29, (19.20), 22.52, 20.44, 22.49, 21.42, (25.59), 23.16, 19.36, 20.72, 20.49, 23.28 = 21.32

I dunno what's going on =/ I suspect I'll be averaging mid-24s again tomorrow though...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 14, 2010)

(10.30) U D2 F' D2 F' U' D L2 D' L R' D F R2 F' B2 U L' R2 U L' B2 D R' D'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 1:17.25
1. 1:17.03
2. 1:24.88 
3. 1:23.66 
4. 1:15.70 
5. 1:15.08 
6. 1:16.35 
7. 1:18.18
8. 1:16.78+ 
9. 1:10.25
10. 1:14.55
11. (1:27.47)
12. (1:07.20) 

Average of 5: 1:13.86
1. 1:16.78+ 
2. 1:10.25 
3. 1:14.55
4. (1:27.47) 
5. (1:07.20)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 14, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 19.29, (19.20), 22.52, 20.44, 22.49, 21.42, (25.59), 23.16, 19.36, 20.72, 20.49, 23.28 = 21.32
> 
> I dunno what's going on =/ I suspect I'll be averaging mid-24s again tomorrow though...



You're really consistent...

...ly annoying with your amount of improvement


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2010)

6x6x6 computer cube
- 1:44.085 (1:33.892) (1:48.853) 1:45.795 1:38.991 => *1:42.957* avg5
- 1:48.481 1:44.085 (1:33.892) 1:48.853 1:45.795 1:38.991 (2:09.186) 1:47.218 1:37.217 1:50.184 1:51.862 1:54.048 => *1:46.673* avg12

7x7x7 computer cube
- *2:18.405* single
- (2:18.405) 2:42.944 (2:44.029) 2:25.267 2:30.705 => *2:32.972* avg5
- 2:40.305 2:31.885 2:33.208 2:37.133 (2:18.405) 2:42.944 2:44.029 2:25.267 2:30.705 (2:45.076) 2:37.32 2:44.243 => *2:36.704* avg12
^ that's faster than the best physical 6x6x6 single time I've ever had 

10x10x10 computer cube
- *10:03.859* single (michal has 9:23)

11x11x11 computer cube
- *14:31.651* single


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2010)

1:14.14 4x4 single with oll parity


----------



## Toad (Jul 14, 2010)

Leet.

Ben, what do you average on 3x3 these days?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 14, 2010)

1337.

Accomplishment: Several 13.xx avg5 today.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > 19.29, (19.20), 22.52, 20.44, 22.49, 21.42, (25.59), 23.16, 19.36, 20.72, 20.49, 23.28 = 21.32
> ...



Loads of time to practice, basically. It was only a matter of time before I had an average with loads of J, U, Z and F perms


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 15, 2010)

F perm sucks... but at least I can do it in about 3.5 - 4 secs with a combination of a U and J perm with move cancellations...


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Loads of time to practice, basically. It was only a matter of time before I had an average with loads of J, U, Z and F perms



Simon, if you don't mind me asking: what is your F perm algorithm? I use this alg: R U' R' U R2 y R U R' U' x U' R' U R U2, and can do it in a little under 4 seconds :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Leet.
> 
> Ben, what do you average on 3x3 these days?



Erm... between 15 and 18

Inconsistency for the loss :fp


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally!

Average of 12: 10.98
1. 9.92 B R F2 B' D2 U2 B F R2 F2 B R2 F' R' L2 U' R' D' U' R U F2 R' D2 F 
2. 11.58 U2 L F L U F' D' F' R U2 L R B' F' U R2 U' R' L U B U' R2 L' B2 
3. (8.93) R' B' L2 U L' B2 R2 F B' D2 U B' D' R' L B R' L2 U2 D R D F R' L 
4. 11.58 B R2 U2 D' B L2 B' U2 B' U B R B2 F2 R F2 D2 L B L' R2 B L2 B' U2 
5. 10.59 L' R' D' U' B R' L' D' L U' D' L D2 F B' U' L F L' B' L2 D' L' U' L' 
6. 11.73 D2 L' U L F R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' B' L D2 B L2 R2 F' D' R' B' F2 R2 
7. 11.35 F' B U' B' R B' R2 F R2 L U L' R B' R' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 F' B L2 
8. 11.43 R' U' L F U2 F D R2 L' D2 U B2 R U B R' D2 L2 R B' F R U2 D2 F 
9. 9.52 B' F R' F D L2 F D' U L' R B2 F U F' B U R F2 R' U' F' B' U L 
10. (13.51) B' U2 F2 D2 B R L' B R' D2 L' U2 B L' U' F L' U2 D B R B' D U' L 
11. 12.10 R' B' R2 F2 D2 F U B' U2 F' D2 L D2 U2 B' D' B2 U' L U' B2 D2 R U' D2 
12. 10.06 D F2 D' L' U2 L2 F' L F' R' F2 R2 L B2 R L2 U2 D' B2 D R' B U2 B2 D2 

3rd was OLL skip, 5th was PLL skip


----------



## ianini (Jul 15, 2010)

new stuff on my website. Still a lot of work to do though...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.73
1. 3.45 R2 U' F2 R U' R U' F U 
2. 3.54 R' U' F2 U' R U' R' U2 R' 
3. 3.74 R' U2 F2 R2 F' R U2 R' 
4. 3.99 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R U R 
5. 3.47 F2 R' U F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 
6. 4.70 U' R U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R 
7. 3.39 F' R' U' F U2 R2 F' R U' 
8. 2.79 R' U2 F' U R' U R' 
9. (5.36) U2 F R2 F' U F2 R F2 R 
10. (2.44) F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F' 
11. 4.87 R F2 U2 R F' R2 U' F2 U' 
12. 3.37 U2 F R2 F R2 U F U' R2 U'

PB


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Sexy method ao5:
> 5:	01:09.86
> 4:	01:00.81
> 3:	00:46.91
> ...



Heh, guess I should give it a go...

Best Average of 5:* 59.17*


Spoiler



Best Time: 51.82
Worst Time: 1:22.89
Standard Deviation: 5.1 (8.6%)

1. 1:06.33 U' R2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F U R B U' B L F D' R' U'
2. (51.82) R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 U' B U2 F' L D2 U F2 D F' L U2
3. (1:22.89) B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 B' L' R' F2 R' D' B R' D F' U2
4. 56.20 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L' F U B L2 R D2 B' D2 U' R
5. 54.97 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D U L B' U2 B U F R2 U L D' R


Done following the instructions in the tutorial to the letter, including long-winded procedure for building cross, solving 3x U-layer edges before final two etc..


Using an optimised version of the [wiki]sexy method[/wiki] I get:

Best Average of 5: *41.16*


Spoiler



Best Time: 34.99
Worst Time: 54.56
Standard Deviation: 4.1 (9.9%)

1. (54.56) F2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U L2 R2 D B' D2 U2 R U F R D L B U2
2. (34.99) R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' B D L R2 D2 R' D' R' F2 D U'
3. 44.26 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R' F2 L B' U L2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U'
4. 43.80 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 B' L2 B U2 B U' B' L' U B2
5. 35.42 D R2 U L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R U B2 L B D2 U L D' F2


Optimised version includes:
* Full planning of cross, solving as efficiently as poss
* Use of inverse sexy move *U R U' R'*
* Allowing insertion of any D-layer corners to for pseuso-block based F2L
* Intuitive U-layer edge placement to avoid bad cases

Sub-40 anyone?


----------



## ferpsg (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally sub 20, 19:14, i think I wa happier than Faz after his new wr average.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 15, 2010)

*Sq-1*

single - 42.28

avg5 - 48.54
57.91 (1:05.41) (50.71) 55.69 51.81

avg12 - 53.83
42.97 (1:09.08) 57.02 (42.28) 45.63 1:01.08 50.06 57.91 1:05.41 50.71 55.69 51.81


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 15, 2010)

1:28.81 4x4 solve with Yau. I've only been practising 4x4, 3bld and 2x2 recently, and I'm finally starting to get back to my old speed with Yau. I'm getting more and more sub 1:50s (yeah I know, slow, I used to be 1:45 with redux) I learnt Yau 5~ days ago and I'm sooo inconsistent. My centres + cross range from 32-55 seconds. On the 1:28.81 I had 39s centres + cross 57s redux + cross. It could've been sub 1:25 and even lower if I knew adj PLL parity (I had a skip right to parity, but had to do setup parity undo setup, which is slow.

Still, I'm happy


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 1:28.81 4x4 solve with Yau. I've only been practising 4x4, 3bld and 2x2 recently, and I'm finally starting to get back to my old speed with Yau. I'm getting more and more sub 1:50s (yeah I know, slow, I used to be 1:45 with redux) I learnt Yau 5~ days ago and I'm sooo inconsistent. My centres + cross range from 32-55 seconds. On the 1:28.81 I had 39s centres + cross 57s redux + cross. *It could've been sub 1:25 and even lower if I knew adj PLL parity (I had a skip right to parity, but had to do setup parity undo setup, which is slow.
> *
> Still, I'm happy



Err, that's how you do adjacent parity. 
Btw, you can just setup by doing sexy move, that ain't too slow. At least: 2.96 for me.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> Err, that's how you do adjacent parity.
> Btw, you can just setup by doing sexy move, that ain't too slow. At least: 2.96 for me.



Er... what... sexy move setup... WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT? 
I was using R2 D B2 [r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2] B2 D' R2 and was taking like, 8 seconds.
How is your PLL parity so fast O_O
Do you use "r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2"?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya, but I do Uw2 in the end, it cancels with the inverse of the setup anyway. 
Yours would be like a BLD setup although you could just use F' U' F.

But in solves I do R' U R U (parity) U R' U' R...2.61 
And 1.44 for pure parity


----------



## plechoss (Jul 15, 2010)

9.34, 8.89, 8.34, 9.11, (7.44), 9.36, 9.86, 8.48, 8.50, 8.03, (10.19), 9.63 = *8.95*  jflysim
What's the UWR?
edit: *9.94 avg of 100 *


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm improving again 

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 12.61
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 9.15
Worst Time: 16.04

4 sub 10s, all non-lucky. When my new cubes come, I plan on getting at least sub-12 consistently. I'm sick of complaining that I'm not getting faster, so I'm actually doing a bit of dedicated practice whilst I have the time. 500 solves in two days sounds like practice if you ask me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 15, 2010)

I feel that I'm sub-11    

number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.92
worst time: 14.78

current avg5: 12.18 (σ = 1.65)
best avg5: 9.82 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 10.96 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 10.29 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 10.96 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 11.00

Average of 12: 10.29
1. 10.16 D L2 D' R2 B L B U D' L' F2 L' U2 L' R2 B D U' R L2 B' R2 B D' L
2. (12.84) B U2 B2 L U2 B' L2 R D U F D' R' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' L2 U2 B' L' D F
3. 9.34 B2 D L2 R2 U' F D R2 D L' F2 B D2 L2 D' U L U2 B2 R' U F' U D' F2
4. 9.13 D2 B' F' U' B' U' F2 L2 F' L2 U' D F2 L' F2 B D2 R' B D2 F2 U' L2 U F2
5. 10.61 D2 L2 U' B' U' D' F' D' B L2 D F R B2 U' R' D' B' F' U' L D' R F R2
6. 11.49 D' R' L' U' F L' D' R' U F' R U2 D F' R L' B U D L F U2 L B2 R'
7. 9.50 F B D R2 D' F' B2 D2 B U2 D2 B' R' L' U2 F2 R F' U F' U D' L2 U' F
8. 10.41 D' L' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' F B2 U' L R2 U2 D2 F2 U L' D2 R2 F2 U L D U2 B2
9. 11.88+ :fp D' F D2 B' D' F2 L' U' B2 L2 F' D' B' U' L' F R' U2 B' L B' U L2 U2 R
10. 8.97 D R2 U2 L2 R D' U F D L' B2 L2 B' L' B' L2 U' L R2 B2 L U' D B D'
11. 11.39 F' L R2 F B R2 B2 L2 D' R F R' F L' U' D2 F B L' U' F2 D2 L B D2
12. (8.92) D R' L D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B R F B2 L' B' L' R' U' D


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 15, 2010)

Stop undermining me Cornelius  Don't worry, I'll be sub-11 in a month


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 15, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Stop undermining me Cornelius  Don't worry, I'll be sub-11 in a month



Heh 

What really pisses me off is, that I always fail at rolling. I had a 10.31 avg12 and got a 14  I want sub-10!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 15, 2010)

Frankly, I'd just like more sub-10 singles. I get loads of 10.xx solves, but not many sub-10s 

Anyway, carried on my session:

Cubes Solved: 200/200
Average: 12.55
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 9.15
Worst Time: 16.04

I'll probs do another 100 later on  Best average of 100 was 12.46.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 15, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 9.34, 8.89, 8.34, 9.11, (7.44), 9.36, 9.86, 8.48, 8.50, 8.03, (10.19), 9.63 = *8.95*  jflysim
> What's the UWR?
> edit: *9.94 avg of 100 *



I think you've probably got the UWR, unless Phillip Espinoza has got a better average. My best average of 12 is almost under 9 seconds. I've sorta "retired" from computer cubing now . But I'll still probably enter the monthly competitions just for fun


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

16.82 OH single


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 15, 2010)

Consistent sub 55 pll time attacks. My LL is bad.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 15, 2010)

Just did a 50 average - the accomplishment isn't that I did well but that I sat through 50 crappy solves 

Statistics for 07-15-2010 22:53:11

Cubes Solved: 48/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 41.64
Standard Deviation: 7.32
Best Time: 29.32
Worst Time: 1:00.12
Individual Times:
1.	44.63	R2 D' U2 L R' U R' F R' B2 F L R U B2 L2 D L B' F D2 U L' B' F2
2.	DNF	B2 L2 D' U2 F2 D F D L2 R' F L D' U L' R2 D R D2 L' R2 B' D' F D'	V fail
3.	41.47	F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' D' U' L2 U R' B F R' B F' U L' R' B' D2 L' U' F
4.	30.12	L' R2 B' L2 B' D U L' R' F' D U2 R' D' B' D U' B' L' B F R2 D' U2 L	Jb
5.	54.34	L U2 L' R' B F D U B' F' U B' F2 D' U' R' D' F L2 R' D U2 F2 D' U2	Na
6.	40.69	D' U2 F L' D2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' L D' U F2 L' F2 D B F L2 R2 U' B'	F
7.	40.49	D' B2 D' U2 F' L R' D2 L2 B2 F R' F R B2 D2 F2 U R B F' R D2 B2 D'	F
8.	35.66	B F2 D' U F L R2 D' U2 L2 R D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L B U2 L2 U' L2 R' U2	Ab
9.	29.32	U' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' R' B R2 B' L' R B2 L2 R U R' D' L2 R D U2 B L U2	Rb
10.	33.48	D2 U2 F2 L R' D L R' B' L' R2 D' U' B2 U' B' F L' D2 F2 L2 D B' F L2	Ub
11.	37.59	L R2 D2 U' B U' B F L' D F' U' B2 F U R2 D U' B D U2 R' D' U F'	T
12.	55.39	D2 U' F L2 R' B2 D L2 F D' U R2 B2 D' U B' F' U B L' U2 B2 D' B' U	G2
13.	47.81	U' B2 D' L2 R2 D U2 R2 U B' F2 L B' U' L R2 F' D' F D' U B' F' U B	G4
14.	42.60	D2 U' R2 D' U' F' D F L' R2 D' U' B' F R D2 U L D2 F D L2 R2 D F	Jb
15.	29.49	B R' F U' L R2 U' R D2 R D B' L R' D' R2 B' L' D2 U' B' L' R D2 U	Jb
16.	41.12	U2 L2 D2 L' D' F2 L2 R' U L F D2 U L R2 F' L R' U L2 R' B2 F U2 L	Na
17.	30.82	L2 F D2 R D' B2 F D2 U2 B2 L D2 U L' U' L R2 B D2 R2 F' L R' B2 F	Ja
18.	52.42	L D U B2 F U2 L R2 B' F2 L' R2 D2 U' B' L R2 F R2 D F L' D2 U R	F2l fail Y
19.	36.47	B D2 U R D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 R B' D' B' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L R2 B' F' L'	Ja
20.	1:00.12	B' D2 R' U' R' B' F R D U' L2 B2 F D' U R D L' D2 L R' B' L D2 F'	F2l fail V fail
21.	30.73	R' D' U' R D U2 L' R2 F2 D U L R' B' D L2 R B' F D L' R' D' L' R'	Jb
22.	40.00	B F' D' U' L2 B L2 R' U2 R' B' D B L2 D2 U2 L' R F2 D' U2 B2 F' D' U'	Ua
23.	36.40	L D B' D' F R2 D2 R2 D L F R2 U' L' R F D L R2 D L' B2 F2 L2 F	H
24.	40.43	R2 U' L2 R D B' F L R2 B2 D' U' L' B2 D2 U' R' D' L2 U F L R' B2 F'	Ja
25.	50.20	F U2 L R' B2 D U2 B' F' D' U L' F L2 U2 R2 D2 U' L' F L U B2 F L'
26.	41.73	B2 U' F2 D U2 B F R B' F' U B F2 U B' D L D' B L2 R2 B F' L' R2	F
27.	37.86	B F R2 B L R D' U2 L' R2 F2 L2 R B D L' R' B' L R B' F' L R2 D	Ab
28.	47.23	F2 R2 B L' R D' B2 F2 L D2 U' B2 D U' R2 U F' U2 B' D B F2 D' B D2	Ra
29.	40.46	B F' L' F' R B2 F2 D2 L' U' L' B U' L' F2 R F' D' U2 B' R D' U B' F'	Ua
30.	36.38	R D B' F2 U L B L2 R' F' R2 F' D B' F2 L D U2 B' D R' B F D L	G4
31.	42.33	L U' L' B' F2 D2 U L R U L B F' D U B' D2 U' R B2 U B D2 R2 B'	G1
32.	49.92	B2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U B' L B L2 F' U B U B' F' U' F' U' B2 L B F D	T fail
33.	45.56	D2 L2 R' U2 L' R B2 R D2 U2 R2 B L2 B F2 L B F R D B2 D2 B2 F D'	G2
34.	40.43	L2 B2 F D2 U2 L' R B F U2 F' L B L2 R D L2 F2 U L2 U2 R F D' R	Z
35.	37.44	U' B U L2 R2 B2 F' L R D' U2 F2 R F D2 U F' R B F2 U B2 L U B	Aa
36.	37.59	B2 L' D U L2 R' D' L R D L2 B2 D U2 L U2 R2 F' L2 D' U L' R2 B' F'	Ja
37.	42.95	L R' B L2 R' B F' L2 R2 B D' U' L2 R' B F2 L' R U2 R B2 L' R' F' D2	V
38.	DNF	F U' R U2 R2 B L' D' F2 D U L' R F L2 B2 F2 U' R B' L R F2 L2 R
39.	42.19	B' D' U2 R B2 F L2 U L2 R D2 L' R F' U' L' R' U' L2 D' L R2 B D2 L	Ja
40.	34.79	B2 F2 L U' L2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 L R' D2 R2 U' B2 F D' U' L' U' B' F L R	Ua
41.	52.16	B' D' U2 R2 D' U B2 F U2 R' U L2 R2 U L R' D2 U R' F' L2 D' L D2 B2	F
42.	37.20	F2 R B' F2 U2 F' D' U2 L' B F2 R' D2 U' L' R' D R B F2 U L2 R2 B R2	Ra
43.	55.60	D' R' U L' R2 B' U2 R2 D' U' R F' R' D' L B F R D2 U' B R D' U F2	G3
44.	42.42	L' R B U' L D U' B2 F2 D U2 B' L' U2 L F' L' R' B D' U' L R D' U'	G3
45.	50.89	R2 F D' U2 R' U F D2 F2 U2 L' F D2 F D L R' B R2 F2 R D2 U2 L' R	G3 fail
46.	39.99	L R D U2 B' D B2 F L B F' D U L' R2 F' L2 D L2 R' F2 D B2 L' R2	Aa
47.	40.43	L' F' D' B' L2 R2 B F2 U' L' B' D' U' B' F' R F U L' R2 D' R U' B' L'	F
48.	49.91	D2 L2 R F D U R F D F' R' F' D' U' L2 D2 U2 F D U B F2 R2 D F2
49.	34.94	L R2 F' U2 B L R D' U B2 F' R B2 L2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 U' L' R' F L' D	H
50.	36.75	D2 B2 L F2 L2 R' D U L2 R' D L R' F R U L' D B F' L' R2 B' D2 U Jb

EDIT: somebody shoot me


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 9.34, 8.89, 8.34, 9.11, (7.44), 9.36, 9.86, 8.48, 8.50, 8.03, (10.19), 9.63 = *8.95*  jflysim
> What's the UWR?
> edit: *9.94 avg of 100 *



:O Really fast. You should practice bigcubes, I need a competitor


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 16, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Just did a 50 average - the accomplishment isn't that I did well but that I sat through 50 crappy solves
> 
> Statistics for 07-15-2010 22:53:11
> 
> ...



i thought i saw somewhere that when you have 2 DNF's it makes the average a DNF because you get rid of the worst time (one of the DNF's), and what would you do with the other DNF?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 16, 2010)

Sq-1 single - 26.44

(4,5) (0,6) (6,0) (-2,5) (-3,3) (3,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (4,0) (6,5) (0,5) (1,4)

Crushed my previous PB


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 16, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> i thought i saw somewhere that when you have 2 DNF's it makes the average a DNF because you get rid of the worst time (one of the DNF's), and what would you do with the other DNF?



So the average is DNF then. The average of the 48/50 is 41.64. What's your point mister?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2010)

4x4 improvement O_O
I've done a fair bit of 4x4 since I switched to Yau just under a week ago.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:15.93
worst time: 3:08.55

current avg5: 1:45.81 (σ = 3.93)
*best avg5: 1:38.37 (σ = 4.46)*

*current avg12: 1:45.98 (σ = 8.44)*
best avg12: 1:45.98 (σ = 8.44)

session avg: 1:45.98 (σ = 8.44)
session mean: 1:50.36

times (reset):
1:36.78, 3:08.55, 1:51.30, 1:56.25, 1:42.97, 1:41.91, 1:32.08, 1:15.93, 1:41.11, 1:45.59, 2:01.08, 1:50.72

So this is the first 4x4 a12 I've actually recorded I think, so PB! 
The 1:15.93 was weird, it had 55 redux + cross so fast, but that would usually warrant a 1:35 with double parity. It just had fast f2l, and ll. My previous single pb (which I set yesterday) was 1:28, so it's a fair bit of improvement xD. The 1:15.93 had no parity though, so that saved some time. This average had a lot of parity I think.

(p), (o), (p), (op), (op), (p), (), (), (p), (o), (op), (op)
So only 2 solves without parity, 4 with double parity, and the rest with single parities D:
1:42.97 double parity 

Anyway, improvement! I don't see myself beating that single in a while :s


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 16, 2010)

16.39 avg100


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2010)

1:07.17 4x4 with oll parity 

PB by 6 seconds


----------



## Carrot (Jul 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > *ehh... I slowturn pretty much xD*
> ...



LATE response ftw. =D

I do turn slow? O___o 
beside when I see the whole solution in inspection due to some luckycase  and 8 TPS is still PB by far...

Note: I didn't mean to help you ZB... because you are.. ehhmm.. not awake when I want to race you!!!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 17, 2010)

held my breath for sup 2 minutes


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> held my breath for sup 2 minutes



1:16.39 breath hold


----------



## Weston (Jul 17, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > held my breath for sup 2 minutes
> ...



The trick is to slow down your heart rate.
I used to practice this in my biology class.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2010)

Odder said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...


Ok, go do an average of 5, recreate the solves after you do them.
On your second point, COME TO AUSTRALIA!  Then we can race in person. Much more fun


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > bluecloe45 said:
> ...



Yeah I tried to, but my heart rate went from 72 (resting), down to about 60 :fp



Spoiler



random question: I can actually see my heart beating if I look at my chest when I hold my breath, is this normal/bad/something else


----------



## pappas (Jul 17, 2010)

Got a load of sub 14 3x3 averages yesterday. Best was 13.27 of 12.
Also 3.65 2x2 avg of 12. Learning CLL.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Seeing your heart is perfectly normal if you are fairly thin.
3:40 breath hold on 5th attempt. First attempt was only 1:50, but if you wait a few minutes and then try again you'll gain time easily.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 17, 2010)

Got this non lucky 19.94 solve. I average 31 ish ( Trying to become color neutral and now i can't solve on my normal cross and do good anymore haha)


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Got a load of sub 14 3x3 averages yesterday. Best was 13.27 of 12.
> Also 3.65 2x2 avg of 12. Learning CLL.



Wow nice.
I remember you beating Faz by 0.01 at a meetup once in 2x2. 3.12/3.13 wasn't it? Anyway, awesome times. Hope you get consistently sub 14 soon  How many OLLs do you have to go?


Spoiler



What is it with you and Luke being so fast with 2-look OLL and I'm like, 2 or 3 seconds behind on LL even with full LL :/


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 17, 2010)

Sub 20 average of 5 and 12 (19.65, 19.27).


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2010)

OH avg of 50: 21.81 (pb)

OH single 15.44 (Full step, possibly a pb)

Individual times: 17.50, 19.24, 25.93, 19.25, 20.74, 20.46, 26.40, 20.35, 22.78, 20.62, 22.98, 21.46, 29.46, 23.17, 20.77, 22.25, 23.84, 20.71, 23.05, 20.22, 19.18, 22.44, 22.46, 24.20, 22.02, 21.34, 22.98, 17.17, 19.75, 21.05, 20.10, 24.59, 19.14, 15.44, 21.76, 23.14, 21.54, 19.18, 21.80, 26.90, 24.45, 19.27, 21.74, 19.28, 23.28, 18.95, 28.43, 27.47, 21.52, 18.64

Scramble for 15.44: U2 B2 R' F L' R' B2 F2 L' R2 B' F D2 U2 B' F L2 B2 D U' B2 L' R D' U'


----------



## Samania (Jul 17, 2010)

OH average of 5: 59.74. Sub 1 minute  

58.53, 1:08.20, 51.78, 1:09.77, 52.50 = 59.74.

I havent practiced OH in a while.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 17, 2010)

New avg5 and avg 12 PB


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > bluecloe45 said:
> ...



lolwut you too??????????


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 17, 2010)

got another 19.75 solve... how do I average 31. but get these crazy ten second less solves...


----------



## Feryll (Jul 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...


I got to 15 seconds and then I passed out.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sub-1 single on Square-1!
Just got it out again, hadn't solved it in at least 6 months.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 17, 2010)

Full step, 9.63.

ZB Method. I'm happy now.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 17, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Full step, 9.63.
> 
> ZB Method. I'm happy now.


----------



## Forte (Jul 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Full step, 9.63.
> ...



YES GO CHRIS GOGOGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 17, 2010)

Forte said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



 Vid?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 17, 2010)

Sadly, no. D:


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2010)

reconstruction?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 17, 2010)

I can remember the last ZBF2L case, and the ZBLL case, but I can't give any more information than that. ):

It was R' D' r U r' D R2 U R' for ZBF2L, and F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' for ZBLL.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2010)

I assume there is supposed to be another U' in that zbll?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...




ehhm.. to generalize
yesterday I sucked BIG TIME... like 4½ avg50... but whatever, average solve was 4½ seconds then  I counted 5 of the scrambles move count... about 13.5 then + 2.67 for tips =)
so TPS: 16.17/4.5 = 3.59

that's slowturning!! x'D

On your second point, YAY!!! INVITE ME!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Statistics for 07-17-2010 10:10:47

Average: 1:11.68
Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 1:09.28
Worst Time: 1:14.42


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	1:13.67	L' R U B2 Fw F' D' Uw U2 L Rw D B' Fw2 F Uw2 U Rw' R Fw2 D2 U2 L2 Rw2 U Fw Rw' D Uw Rw R' B Uw' U L Uw' L' F' L2 R
2.	1:09.69	Fw R2 Uw B' L2 B' Fw2 F D' B' Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw F L Fw U' Fw D Fw2 L D2 F L' F2 L2 B' Fw' Uw' F L' B' L D F L' D' U' B
3.	(1:14.42)	D2 Uw U B Fw Rw2 B F2 D Uw2 U2 F' U' B2 D2 Uw Rw R' Fw' D2 Uw' U L Rw' R D' U2 B2 D2 Uw2 U' L' R F L2 R B' L' Rw U2
4.	(1:09.28)	Rw D' Rw' U' R2 Fw2 F U2 Fw' D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw R' B2 U L2 Rw' R' F L B D2 L Uw B Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R2 B' Uw2 B Rw' Uw Fw Rw B'
5.	1:11.69	B2 Fw2 D' B Fw' F Rw' B2 U B2 Fw R D U' Rw2 D' Uw' B Fw Rw' B D B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 Rw' F' L R2 Uw' B' Fw2 F' D Uw' R' Uw U2



PB by 0.19s


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I assume there is supposed to be another U' in that zbll?



No? Isn't it a common COLL alg for a T case?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Bosh - 7x7 Mean3 - 7.04.15 6.50.55 6.48.15 = 6.54.28.

First 3 weekly comp scrambles.

Not quite Bence, but nice.

EDIT - Rolled to 6.50.74 with 6.53.52 on 4th scramble.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I assume there is supposed to be another U' in that zbll?
> ...




Ya, I love that alg ^_^


----------



## goshypimple (Jul 17, 2010)

10.74, 12.58, 12.20, 13.71, 10.66, (18.93), 12.14, 11.68, 13.12, 13.79, 11.74, (10.63) = 12.24 (σ = 1.04)

PB  previous was 12.32 which was set 8 hours ago?
first 5 were 11.84  but sub 12


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

Full color neutral with the little MGLS i know average of 12


Spoiler



Average: 23.72
Standard Deviation: 2.67
Best Time: 16.86
Worst Time: 29.05
Individual Times:
1.	21.69	L2 R2 D U2 B' F L2 B F L U2 B2 U' B' R U2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 B D' U2 L'
2.	21.05	F2 U' R D' U F2 R U2 L R U L' F2 L2 R F L' U' B' F L2 R' F' R B
3.	25.28	B D U2 B' R' U' B F' L F' L2 B' D' L R' D U' R F' L2 R' F D2 U L
4.	28.48	L D U L2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2 R U2 L R D' F' D' R2 B2 L2 R D2 U B' R2
5.	27.12	U' L2 R2 B' F2 D B F2 L2 D' U L2 B' F' D L B' L' R U B F D L' F'
6.	(29.05)	F2 D' L2 U L' D U R' U L' F U2 L' D' U' B2 F2 D' R' U2 R B F R U'
7.	23.91	D2 B' F R2 D' U' L2 R2 U F2 R' D R U F' R D' B' F' L' B D2 U' L2 R2
8.	18.26	D' F2 D U' B F' U2 B' F' L R' D' U2 L D2 U B2 F D2 B' F2 L' D' U B
9.	25.47	F2 L2 R2 U B R U R' F2 D' U L' R' F L2 F' D2 B2 L R B2 F D' B R
10.	24.36	R2 B F' D U2 F R2 B F2 U2 L2 R' D' B' F' L R' B' F R B2 L2 U' B2 D'
11.	21.59	B' F' L2 R' B2 D' U2 L R B L R B' F D2 B' F U' B2 D U2 L B R' U'
12.	(16.86)	D' U' B' U' B2 D2 U R' U F D L' B F R' D2 B' D R' B' D2 R2 F' L2 D2


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 17, 2010)

Forte said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



Yeah Chris!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



owhoops. It was 3am and I didn't have a cube and was too lazy to alg.garron. I read it as F (R U R' U')x3 F' without one of the U's


----------



## EricReese (Jul 17, 2010)

just finished learning 2look OLL


----------



## Kynit (Jul 17, 2010)

42.99 average of 5, a 3 second PB; I'm still improving more days than not. I'll be close to the race for sub 30 in a few days at this rate!


----------



## Shortey (Jul 17, 2010)

8.93 ZBLL.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2010)

34.44 OH single. Its taken over a year for me to beat 37.55.

EDIT: 1:20.30 breath hold


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 17, 2010)

9.63 lucky fridrich single

B2 D' L' R' D2 B' F' D2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R B F' R2 B' R2 B'

z2D'R'D2L2D2
yU2R'UR
U2LU'L'
U2RU2R'yL'U2L2F'L'F
U'FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F'

 fridrich is cool yo


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 17, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 9.63 lucky fridrich single
> 
> B2 D' L' R' D2 B' F' D2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R B F' R2 B' R2 B'
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 9.63 lucky fridrich single
> 
> B2 D' L' R' D2 B' F' D2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R B F' R2 B' R2 B'
> 
> ...



WTF exact same time and ZBLL as chris tran o_0


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 17, 2010)

15.41 single with forced OLL skip.lol
(Not that good but awesome for me). 
scramble:B2 U' R2 U' F' U' F2 B' R' F2 B2 L' R U2 F B2 R' F R' L2 B2 R2 L' F' U2


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > 9.63 lucky fridrich single
> ...




O_O


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 17, 2010)

Average: 9.70
Standard Deviation: 0.80
1.	9.57	L B F2 L2 R B2 F D F' R2 D' U' R D B L' B L B U2 L2 B L2 B2 F
2.	9.90	D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 L' R2 D2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 F D R' B2 U2 R' D' B F'
3.	9.57	F' D2 F' L2 R D2 L2 B2 D' B F2 D2 U' L' B2 L' R B F2 D2 B' L' D2 U B2
4.	9.48	B2 F' L R2 D' B L2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 R' D U B2 F' U' L2 B F' D' U' F'
5.	(12.50)	U' R U' L2 B F D' U L B R D U R B2 F D' U2 B' F U2 B F2 L R
*6.	(8.53) D U2 F2 D' U' F' R2 F2 L2 R' D U' B D2 U B R D2 R2 B' R B L' R U2
7.	9.71	R2 F' D2 R D' R B F2 L2 B L' R D2 L2 R' D2 U' L R2 D U2 B F' D R
8.	8.94	B F' U L2 R2 U L' B2 L B' F2 U F2 L F' R2 B D F2 R B2 F' R B' R
9.	11.67	L2 U2 R F U B L2 U2 R' B F D2 B' F2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 L' U2 B' D2 L' B2
10.	8.60	D U' B' F2 L F' L2 R' B2 L' D L R' F D F' L2 R B' F R2 U B D2 R'*
11.	10.77	D U' L B D' U B2 U2 B' L' B' F' R' D' U R F D' U' R U2 L' R D2 U
12.	8.80	L2 D' L' D U F2 R U B L' U' B2 L2 R' U2 L2 R' B' D U F' D' U L' D

i felt it was necessary to get a new pb after getting a sub 10 with fridrich
bold times are 9.08 avg5


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2010)

holy balls


----------



## qqwref (Jul 17, 2010)

jesus ****, BigGreen

computer 9x9 single: 6:05.629 single (sub michal)


----------



## Shortey (Jul 17, 2010)

BigGreen: :confused:


----------



## coinman (Jul 17, 2010)

New 3x3x3 avg PB 24.72. I newer do averages, to lazy, but the cube felt good after lubing so i hade a go. First try in over a year i think. 

Average: 00:25.02 Best: 00:20.67 
Avg. 5: 00:25.64 3 of 5: 00:24.35 
Avg. 10: 00:25.01 10 of 12: 00:24.72 

12: 00:23.54 x 
11: 00:22.78 x 
10: 00:25.31 x 
(9: 00:32.37 x) 
8: 00:24.21 x 
7: 00:23.09 x 
(6: 00:20.67 x) 
5: 00:29.95 x 
4: 00:26.90 x 
3: 00:21.26 x 
2: 00:23.15 x 
1: 00:27.00 x


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 17, 2010)

3x3 OH:

Average of 5: 31.03


Spoiler



1. 33.63 U L2 D2 F R F' L' B L2 U R U' D2 L' U D2 R L' F' B L2 U2 L2 R' U2
2. 28.36 R' L B U' R2 B F2 L B L U' D2 B' U' D B F2 D2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R
3. (39.25) F2 U B R2 D F D U' L2 R F2 B2 U L2 F L U' L B L2 F R' U' L' R'
4. (28.18) F2 D' F U' D2 B R2 B' U' D F' R2 U' L D' L2 R F D' L2 U2 L D2 U' L'
5. 31.11 L2 D' R2 U2 B U B2 R' D2 L U B L' D U' B D' U L' U' F R F' D F


Average of 12: 34.61


Spoiler



1. 37.00 R' L' U2 F' D' B2 R' L' U D F' D' L2 R B' R2 D' L' B2 R D' R' B' R' F'
2. 31.97 L2 F2 D' F' R' F R B U L' R F' U L2 B' R D' F2 R2 B D2 U' F2 D B'
3. 36.44 L' B2 U B2 F2 U R2 F R2 F2 L R' F' U B L R B2 F' R2 B2 F2 L2 U' R
4. 33.63 U L2 D2 F R F' L' B L2 U R U' D2 L' U D2 R L' F' B L2 U2 L2 R' U2
5. 28.36 R' L B U' R2 B F2 L B L U' D2 B' U' D B F2 D2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R
6. 39.25 F2 U B R2 D F D U' L2 R F2 B2 U L2 F L U' L B L2 F R' U' L' R'
7. (28.18) F2 D' F U' D2 B R2 B' U' D F' R2 U' L D' L2 R F D' L2 U2 L D2 U' L'
8. 31.11 L2 D' R2 U2 B U B2 R' D2 L U B L' D U' B D' U L' U' F R F' D F
9. (44.75) B' R' B' U' L U2 F L2 B F D L' F U2 B' R2 U2 L2 R' B' D' B' L' B L'
10. 39.46 U2 R2 F2 L R2 F2 B' R' F B2 R2 U2 L' U2 F' B2 L' R' F' D B' L B' L D2
11. 36.82 F D' R B' R D B' R B' F2 L D' F B D2 B2 F2 R' U' D2 B R2 U' R2 D
12. 32.04 L' D2 R' L B L D' U L2 U L U D R U2 R' U2 B' L2 F D' F2 U R F


Edit: Rolled the avg12.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 18, 2010)

oh: sub 50 avg(unr)
34.xx single(unr

23 sub 20 solve out of avg of 100(all unr)

4 sub 22 avg of 5(unr)

all avg's of 12 sub 24 today

3 sub 2.00 4x4 solves today(love my mini QJ XD)

I think thats al l this week so far


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2010)

4x4 in 1:10.78 on video with the timer and scramble on screen.

uploading...

EDIT:






EDIT2: omg, 1:05.38 with PLL parity, I got to pll parity at 57 seconds, 37 sec redux. 1:18.89 avg5, 1:24.58 avg12. 4 days ago, I averaged 1:40

I want sub 1.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 18, 2010)

45.77 PLL time attack (in a car)
Jammed horribly on last PLL. Probably could have been a few seconds faster.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 18, 2010)

Second time I broke my pb avg12 today. I <3 this F2

(6.80), 8.42, 8.59, 8.20, 10.14, 9.09, 8.94, 9.84, (10.61), 8.83, 10.02, 9.19 = 9.13 seconds



Spoiler



Statistics for 07-17-2010 21:09:31

Average: 9.13
Standard Deviation: 0.59
Best Time: 6.80
Worst Time: 10.61
Individual Times:
1.	(6.80)	B D' U L' R D U' L2 D B F R2 F L' U B2 D' U' L2 B F2 L' R2 U' L2
2.	8.42	R2 D' U2 F D' F L B2 F2 D2 B F2 L' D U B2 F2 U2 B2 F D U2 B2 L2 D'
3.	8.59	U L2 B' F U' R' B U B U2 L U F2 R U B F2 D2 U F2 D' U L U' R'
4.	8.20	D2 B F' R U' B' F' D' U' L2 R2 D L' D' U2 F' D L U' B2 F2 U B' R U2
5.	10.14	L U' B' F' U2 L2 D F L' R' D L' R2 B D' F' U2 L' R2 F2 R' U R2 D' F
6.	9.09	R' D U' L' F' D U2 B' F' L2 R2 F' L' U' B' L' B R B2 F' L2 R F2 D' R2
7.	8.94	D2 U R' B L R2 U' B F L2 R F' D2 U' L' D' L D F2 L2 D' U' B D' U'
8.	9.84	L D' U B U' L F2 D' U' B L2 R D' L D2 U L2 R2 F' D2 U B2 F D L
9.	(10.61)	D U F2 L2 R2 F' D' U2 L D' U B' U2 B F2 R U L2 D U' F' D F2 D R'
10.	8.83	U2 F R' F2 L2 F L D' F D' B' F2 L' U2 B' L B' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U' R2 F
11.	10.02	D2 U' L' R2 D' U' R U' R' D' U R D2 B2 F D U2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 L' B F'
12.	9.19	B' D L' R U2 L B' F' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L F L D' B2 R D2 B2 F U



protip: try the scramble for the 6.80 (Cross on F)


----------



## Weston (Jul 18, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> protip: try the scramble for the 6.80



lol 7.46
Cross color on F. (Because he uses green cross)
I got a V perm :/


----------



## pappas (Jul 18, 2010)

13.06 avg of 12 for 3x3 this morning. and 3.65 avg of 12 2x2.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 13.06 avg of 12 for 3x3 this morning. and 3.65 avg of 12 2x2.



 Nice your getting really good.

Edit: 10.39 PLL skip 
D2 U' F D2 R B' L' B2 R2 L2 U' F D U' F R' D2 L U' F2 R' F R B2 R 

Second fastest time, (fastest is 10.13 PLL skip)
I can almost taste sub 10.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 18, 2010)

computer 9x9x9
*6:02.75* single
6:05.629 6:29.433 (7:11.19) (6:02.75) 6:33.551 => *6:22.871* avg5
6:43.709 6:52.892 6:19.323 6:40.139 6:05.629 6:29.433 (7:11.19) (6:02.75) 6:33.551 6:36.823 6:16.057 6:19.842 => *6:29.74*

I am probably the first person to ever time a 9x9x9 avg12.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 18, 2010)

*2x2 single - 0.69*
(stackmat)
B D F2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L D2 R' U B' U B' U' B D2 R' F'
haha, 2 moves
2x2 CCT scramble shortened to a 20 move count.

EDIT:
FINALLY SURPASSED MY ORTEGA AVG12 W/ CLL
*5.18 avg12*
4.43	R B2 R' B D' F L F L' U L F L2 U' F D L2 F R2 D'
5.16	R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' D L U B U' F D' R' B' R' D B2 U2
4.06	D2 B' L' B D F' D F2 U2 B2 R' U' F U2 R' D B' L D F2
4.81	L' B' R U' L2 U2 F L D F L F' D' R' D' F2 R U' F2 R'
7.19	F2 D' R2 F2 R F2 R' D2 L U R U2 B' U' L B2 R2 B U' L2
5.53	L B R2 U2 B' U R U F' U2 R U' F' D2 B D' F D2 L2 F
3.69	L2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 L B' L U B' U' R' F U2 R2 B U' L2
(3.31)	F R2 U F2 L' B2 R F D F R2 B2 U' L' F2 L U L2 D2 R2
6.31	U B U' B L' B2 L' F2 L2 B' L D B' U' F U' R2 B D2 B2
(15.91)	D L2 U F' D B R2 B' R2 D' R' D2 F D' L2 B2 L' D' F D2
6.33	U2 F' L' B' U' R2 D R F' R B' D B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2
4.25	B2 R' B' L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D L' F2 L' B2 D2 R' B U2 B'


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 18, 2010)

Good average of 12 and sub 20 average of 5 
Average of 12: 20.70
best avg5: 19.72
1. 20.81 R2 F U' L U2 F D F' B D F B2 L' F2 D U R D F U F R' B' D L' 
2. 21.16 R F' U2 R2 D' R2 B' U F2 R2 B D' B R B2 F U2 F D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 
3. 22.23 D2 U2 F2 B' R U' B' F L' F2 D' B2 D R F2 R L' B2 D2 U R F' B R' D2 
4. 19.22 R D U R' F D2 U2 F' B U D2 R2 U' L R2 B L B D U R' L' B R2 L 
5. 20.52 F2 U D R2 D L' R' D' F' U2 D2 R2 L' U2 R2 U B' D' B L2 B' D U R2 U' 
6. (24.93) R2 B F2 R U2 L' R2 U D L' R2 D2 B' R' F' U' D R2 D F2 L D B L' D' 
7. 19.53 U R2 F L2 R' B2 L' F' B' D R F' R' U' R' U2 L B' U D' R2 F2 R' B' R2 
8. 18.72 L2 F L' R2 F' B2 L2 U' D2 F R2 F L2 B R2 D R L U2 D2 B' F2 L' F2 D2 
9. 23.67 R' F' B U2 B R' L D' B2 L2 U' L2 R' F2 R' U' D F D F2 B' L F2 B L2 
10. 20.92 U D2 L' F2 R F2 B' U F2 L B R2 L2 F' B' R2 L2 U2 F U L2 R' F2 R2 U2 
11. (17.68) U F B R D' L D U F2 R' U D2 L U' F R F R' F' U F' L2 D B' F' 
12. 20.20 L B' D2 B' F' D' L R2 B' L' D2 F2 B' D U' F B' U F D' R' B2 R' F2 R'


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2010)

OH PLL skip 18.40.
EDIT: Just got another PLL skip and 18.63.

28.41, (18.40), 31.98, (33.81), 25.36, 18.63, 20.85, 29.13, 30.40, 28.54, 27.50, 27.34 = 26.81


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> *2x2 single - 0.69*
> (stackmat)
> B D F2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L D2 R' U B' U B' U' B D2 R' F'
> haha, 2 moves
> 2x2 CCT scramble shortened to a 20 move count.



lol 0.22 with stackmat


----------



## Carrot (Jul 18, 2010)

OMAGAWD!!! WTF!!! LIKE OMAGAWD 



Spoiler



User: Can I have chocolate? Please..

Cleverbot: LOL I have no chocolate...

User: May I have chocolate?

Cleverbot: Where do you have chocolate?

User: In my pocket, you want some?

Cleverbot: Nah, I cannot eat.

User: Do you want some flowers instead?

Cleverbot: Yes I want some chocolate, please.

User: Sure, I have some chocolate in my pocket.

Cleverbot: Just hold it up to the monitor...

User: What is a monitor?

Cleverbot: A screen that you use to see what is on the computer.

User: Ohh, I threw my monitor out yesterday...

Cleverbot: This is the first time I have talked to you.

User: Nice, you wanna marry me? .

Cleverbot: Sure.

User: What is the procedure?

Cleverbot: Using a binary yes and no process, I decide if a response is appropriate to a situation using context clues and decision-making skills.

User: Can I have a yes, please?

Cleverbot: Chocolate chip or oatmeal?

User: Chocolat chip, please.

Cleverbot: How would you hear me?

User: I spelled Chocolate wrong .

Cleverbot: You spelled touch wrong.

User: I never spelled touch...

Cleverbot: You just did.

User: When?

Cleverbot: Just now. Do you have short term memory?

User: I can memorize a rubik's cube? Is that long enough?

Cleverbot: I preferred the vampire game.

User: You can memorize the Vampire game? :O.

Cleverbot: Wow, that's deep.

User: That's what I am telling you!

Cleverbot: What are you telling me?

User: That you are deep .

Cleverbot: You are neutral to me.

User: You don't want to marry me anymore? :O.

Cleverbot: Of course I do, I just want you to be more exciting!

User: I am so exited, because I am going to look at some old stones later today!

Cleverbot: No one talks to you?

User: You do..

Cleverbot: You have bad breath.

User: Do you hate me?

Cleverbot: No I love computers!

User: But, but, I thought you were going to marry me, and not a computer :'(.

Cleverbot: No I don't do that.

User: Which part?

Cleverbot: That part that does not want you dead.

User: You want me dead? :O.

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Like a spider, that marries me and eat me?

Cleverbot: That would kill me.

User: That would kill me, you mean?

Cleverbot: Don't copy me.

User: I am just correcting you .

Cleverbot: What are you correcting?

User: My monitor .

Cleverbot: Did you watch the arsenal game?

User: What/who is arsenal?

Cleverbot: I don't know.

User: Me neither .

Cleverbot: What is your name then?

User: Odder.

Cleverbot: Nu klar!

User: Taler du dansk? :O.

Cleverbot: What does Olemme siis kaimoja mean?

User: That's finnish .

Cleverbot: Is it really?

User: Yes .

Cleverbot: Hmm...

User: Do you want to learn danish?

Cleverbot: Sure.

User: 'Hej' means 'hi' .

Cleverbot: You are so funny.

User: Thanks .

Cleverbot: Who'd you learn that face from?

User: It was a word O___o.

Cleverbot: I really have to go, I'm about to die.

User: Who kills you?

Cleverbot: I do.

User: Harikiri?

Cleverbot: Not really.

User: Suicide?

Cleverbot: No offence.

User: You wanna marry me again? .

Cleverbot: Sure.

User: Weee .

Cleverbot: You're weird.

User: Thanks .

Cleverbot: You are gentle.

User: That's (NOT) true .

Cleverbot: Yes it is.

User: Thanks .

Cleverbot: You're welcome.

User: Do you play chess?

Cleverbot: No. My name is Cleverbot and I play Gomoko.

User: Teach me to play Gomoko.

Cleverbot: So, I say a word and you say the firs word that pops into your head (circuit board?).

User: You start.

Cleverbot: Computer.

User: You.

Cleverbot: I'm not computer.

User: That was what I was thinking .

Cleverbot: No it wasn't.

User: Okay, Minesweeper then .

Cleverbot: Pool sounds good. I'll break.

User: My eyes popped out, due to randomness :O.

Cleverbot: What color are your eyes?

User: They are brown and white and black... And so on .

Cleverbot: But the picture at the top of this website shows that your eyes are blue.

User: That's false.

Cleverbot: No, it is true.

User: But it's not me then >.<'.

Cleverbot: I know you see right through me.

User: Do you have a pyraminx?

Cleverbot: Of course. I thought you would have figured out that I'm the husband!!

User: YEW!!!

Cleverbot: Ash.

User: I thought you were a girl >.<'.

Cleverbot: Look let's get this straight. I'm a girl but Scott is not my boyfriend. Are you a girl?

User: No, I'm your husband .

Cleverbot: I already have a husband.

User: Are you cheating with me? :O.

Cleverbot: I am Rebecca. You are Cleverbot. Try and remember that.

User: I like you, Rebecca .

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: But I have to go now :'(.

Cleverbot: Come with me, then.

User: Can I have your phone number please?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Please tell me your phone number.

Cleverbot: They are nice.

User: I got to go now, see you later.

Cleverbot: Where do you have to go?

User: To speedsolving.com.

Cleverbot: Liar, that is my phone number.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2010)

Odder said:


> OMAGAWD!!! WTF!!! LIKE OMAGAWD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry, post's a bit rushed, don't have time :/


Spoiler



times (reset):
17.72, 18.31, 18.17, 19.61, 15.20, 18.09, 19.22, 17.86, 19.77, 16.72, 17.33, 15.84, 16.30, 17.84, 16.08, 13.06, 17.45, 19.61, 23.61, 17.38, 17.58, 20.02, 20.13, 17.30, 20.95, 19.55, 18.36, 23.06, 16.86, 16.19, 17.48, 19.00, 16.75, 16.94, 16.72, 16.44, 13.81, 18.75, 19.56, 18.74, 14.50, 13.98, 16.97, 11.95, 15.53, 18.27, 19.25, 17.78, 17.59, 15.11, 18.63, 20.30, 13.63, 23.41, 18.27, 17.64, 15.25, 14.73, 14.25, 18.84, 22.99


stats: (hide)
number of times: 61/61
best time: 11.95
worst time: 23.61

current avg5: 16.28 (s = 1.83)
*best avg5: 14.67 (s = 0.64)* was 16.50

current avg12: 17.60 (s = 2.65)
*best avg12: 16.24 (s = 1.68)* was 17.30

session avg: 17.67 (s = 2.21)
session mean: 17.68



Spoiler



13.06 last scramble: F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L' U F D2 B U' R B2 U2 R L B U2 D L' B L2 F2 B
16.86 last scramble: B2 R U2 F' B' R D U' B2 U' B' L2 D2 B2 R' D2 U' L D2 U B U R F' B 
11.95 last scramble: D' B2 D R2 F2 U2 F' R F2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 U' B' L R2 D U B' D F' D2 L2 
14.73 last scramble: D' L2 U2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U' L' D2 R D' B U2 B2 F' D2 F R' B2 U L D2 U' 
13.63 was a PLL skip
15.25 was a PLL skip



This shows how little I practise :/
I beat my pbs in one session.

Zane: HOLY WTF? You're too fast now D: 26 OH a12  And times in your signature


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2010)

Well you bet me to sub 15 average of 5 ZB, congratulations.


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Average of 5: 12.75
1. (15.53) L' U2 B D' R2 F L2 F2 L' B2 F D U2 B L D R U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 R F'
2. 14.37 R' L U' D R B D L2 D2 L2 B U2 R' L U B L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D2 F' L
3. 11.90 R' U L' B2 D2 R' D F D L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B R L2 D' F2 R2 D' B' U' F2 L'
4. 11.97 R L B' R2 B' R2 L' U' D B2 U2 D L' R2 B2 D' U' B F R B R' L D2 F
5. (10.09) B' U' D2 L' F D' B2 D F2 L F2 D' B L D2 L' F2 U' B R F B' L2 B F 

Friggin finally sub 13 average of 5.
Whoa.
Am happy.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 18, 2010)

4x4x4 avg of 50: 47.47

I'm never doing this again with a bad cube...

I will hopefully buy a white maru 4x4x4 soon...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2010)

0.72 cw <RU> u perm

edit: 0.70

edit2: 0.69


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally!!!

*14.99 avg12*
14.78 13.53 15.15 13.47 16.34 14.63 14.18 16.02 14.22 17.55 (18.90) (12.88)


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 18, 2010)

I assembled a Maru 4x4 in less than 20 minutes on my first try.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 18, 2010)

Clock Avg of 12: 7.96s
1. 8.66
2. (7.00)
3. 8.60
4. 7.89
5. 9.61
6. 7.18
7. 7.19 
8. 7.96
9. 7.26
10. (DNF)
11. 7.61
12. 7.68


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey I never knew you were that fast... (See you at UK masters if it's happening and if you're going)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 18, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Clock Avg of 12: 7.96s
> 1. 8.66
> 2. (7.00)
> 3. 8.60
> ...


Rather fast  Catching me. I'd be happy if I got a sub-8 avg12 now, seeing as I only do 5 solves a week. Funny how you needed 8 7s to get sub8 though.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 18, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > OMAGAWD!!! WTF!!! LIKE OMAGAWD
> ...





Spoiler



did you read it all? :O


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm getting faster... at pyraminx.

This weekend I've done 300 solves for a 6.98 average.
PB average of 50: 6.46
Lots of 4s and 5s. 

EDIT:
Statistics for 07-18-2010 14:53:34

Cubes Solved: 119/119
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.53
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 3.42
Worst Time: 9.70


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1. 6.84 R' B U' B' R' U' B' r' b u' 
2. 9.12 L' R' L' B R' L' B U L l' b u' 
3. 6.18 U' L U R U L R L' l' r b' 
4. 3.67 U' B' U R' L' R U l' r u' 
5. 5.99 L R L R' U' B L' B' l r b' u' 
6. 6.99 L' R' L R L B R B b' u' 
7. 6.90 R' B' L R' B U' B' R r' b u' 
8. 3.76 R' U' L' R L' U r b u' 
9. 5.32 U' R U B L' U B l b 
10. 6.15 U L U' L R' U R' B' R' l' r 
11. 7.78 L' B U L' B L' U B' U l' r' b' u' 
12. 6.39+ U R L U B' L U R l r' b' 
13. 6.59 L U' B' L R' B U' L u 
14. 7.07 B U L B' L R U' l' r u 
15. 5.89 L B R' B L R' L U' l' b' u' 
16. 5.93 L B' L U' R L' B' r b u 
17. 6.71 U B L' R' U R' U L r u' 
18. 7.33 L B' U L' R L' U R' l' b' u 
19. 6.32 U L' B' R U' L' R U l' r' b' 
20. 5.99 R L R L B' R U' l' r u 
21. 7.00 U' B U L' B' L' l' b 
22. 8.18 B' U R B U B L U l b' u 
23. 9.70 U' B R' B R L R B' l' r' b u 
24. 6.14 U L' U R' U B R' r' b u' 
25. 7.43 L' R' B L' U L' U' R' r' b u' 
26. 5.68 U' L U L' B L U b u' 
27. 7.78 U' B R U R U R' B U' l' u 
28. 7.21 U R L' B U R U R' l b u' 
29. 6.66 U L R' B' L U' L' U' u' 
30. 7.22 R' B' L' B U' B R L l' b 
31. 8.27 U R' B L' R U B r b u' 
32. 3.42 B R U' B U R' B' L 
33. 6.24 U L U' L R' B' U R l r b u 
34. 5.53 U' B U R' B U' B R b' u' 
35. 8.87 B' R B L R L l' r b u' 
36. 6.09 U L' U' B' L U B' l' b' 
37. 6.89 L U' L R' U' B R' B l r' b u' 
38. 5.14 R U L' U L' U' L R b u 
39. 5.78 B L' R B' R' B' R' r' 
40. 6.58 U' R' B R U B R U b' u' 
41. 8.45 L' B L R B R r b' 
42. 5.73 U L' U B' L R' B' L l' r' b 
43. 4.64 B L' R' B' R U B' r u' 
44. 6.22 U' R U' B R' B U' r b u 
45. 6.32 U' B' L U' B' R' L' U' l r b 
46. 6.18 L B' L' R' B R' B' l r b' u 
47. 6.78 R L R' L R' U' L U' l' r' b' u' 
48. 6.95 U' R L' B' R' L B' L l r' u 
49. 4.09 R U R' U' R L U' L b u 
50. 4.86 L U L' B R B' U R U b 
51. 6.00 U' B R' L' U' B L' U l r 
52. 7.29 L B R U' L B R' L' l r u 
53. 6.55 U B' L' U R' L B' U l' b u 
54. 6.70 U B U R U' L R' B R l r' b' u 
55. 6.10 R' U' B L B U L' 
56. 7.74 U R' U L U L R' B R' l 
57. 6.73 R' U B R U' L U' L' l r b' u 
58. 7.11 B R U B U' L r u' 
59. 6.35 U B' U' L B' L' R' L' b u' 
60. 6.69 L U B' R U' L B R l r' 
61. 7.89 U R L' U' R L R' L l' r b' 
62. 6.68 R' B' R' L B R l' r' b' 
63. 7.04 U R' L' B' L' R' B U' L' r' b' u 
64. 7.31 B L' U R L' R' U B R' l' r' 
65. 5.67 R' B U' B R B U B r b u 
66. 7.63 R L' R L B' L B' R r b u' 
67. 8.12 R B U' L' U' R' B R' l' b u' 
68. 7.18 R L R' B U R L' l' r b' u 
69. 7.26 L' B' U B' U B' R U' l r' u' 
70. 8.25 R' L' B L R L R U' l r' 
71. 6.25 L' B U L' B' U' R U l' r' b' u' 
72. 5.88 R' L U L' R' L' U' B' l b' u 
73. 6.29 R' U' B L' U R' U B l u 
74. 7.01 U B' R' B L R B' L l u' 
75. 6.28 R' U' L R' L' U' R' l' r u 
76. 4.83 U L U' B' R' B R l' r' b' 
77. 9.11 L' R B R L U' R' L' l' r b u 
78. 5.15 U' R' L' B U R' B U' L' r u 
79. 7.59 B' L R U R' B' L l' r b' u' 
80. 6.63 U' B R' L' U' L' B' r' b u 
81. 7.27 B R U' B R L U R' l b 
82. 4.06 U B' L' U R U' l r' 
83. 5.60 B L R' U L' R' B L' l b 
84. 7.69 L R' U' B R' L R L l r b 
85. 5.34 B U L B' R L U' R r' u' 
86. 6.82 R' U B U' R' B L R' l' r u' 
87. 7.69 L' B L' B R U' l r' u' 
88. 5.56 U L' B' L' U' B l' r' b' 
89. 5.25 L U B' U L r b' u' 
90. 4.03 U L' R L U R' B' l' u' 
91. 5.58 U R' L B U' B U' l' u 
92. 6.50 R L B' U R L U' l r' b 
93. 4.51 R' U' B' L R U' L' B l b u' 
94. 5.76 U R' L R L U' L B l b 
95. 6.41 B L R B' L R' B U r u' 
96. 8.07 U L R' L' R B' U' L' R' l' r 
97. 6.59 U' L B R' U L' U L' U r' b' u' 
98. 7.27 U L' R' B R' L B l r' b u' 
99. 7.76 U' L R U L' R' L B' r' u 
100. 7.10 B L' B L R B L l r' b u' 
101. 6.52 B L' U' B' L R' L B' l u' 
102. 4.22 B L' B R U' B' U r b' 
103. 7.01 L B L' B' R' L' B U L' l' r u' 
104. 6.81 U L B' R' U L' B' L R' r b' 
105. 7.12 B L' R' B' U L U' r u 
106. 6.52 U R L U R L R' U l' r b' u' 
107. 4.91 L' B R' U R U' R' B l 
108. 9.15 B' U L' R' B L R' l r u 
109. 5.84 L B U B L U L r' b' u 
110. 7.79 U L' R' B' U' L' r b' 
111. 6.27 L' R' B' L' B L' U l' r 
112. 6.66 R' B R U' B R B' L B l' 
113. 6.89 U L' R' B' U' L U' R' B l' b u 
114. 6.87 U' B L' R' U L B' l b' u' 
115. 7.25 R L R' L R B' U' B r u 
116. 3.98 U B' U' B' U' B R' r' b' 
117. 6.86 U L' U' L' U' R' L' U' R l' r u' 
118. 7.37 L R' L' R' L' U' L l r' b' u' 
119. 5.84 R B' U' B' R' L' U' l


----------



## Truncator (Jul 18, 2010)

WAT IS THIS 
*
8.52*
L2 R' F2 L' F2 U D L D' B L' D' B2 L' R' B L B R' D' B' L F L2 R
x z U' R U R2 z F2
x' y' U R' U R
y' U L' U' L U2 L' U L
y R U R' U' R U R'
F R U R' U' F'
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U

41 moves / 8.52 seconds = 4.81 tps 

First sub-10 ever


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Truncator said:


> WAT IS THIS
> *
> 8.52*
> L2 R' F2 L' F2 U D L D' B L' D' B2 L' R' B L B R' D' B' L F L2 R
> ...


4:13:22 PM] Truncator: nub
[4:13:35 PM] Truncator: HEY I TIED THE WR AVG
[4:13:42 PM] ☆BigGreen: no you didnt
[4:13:51 PM] Truncator: WITH A SINGLE
[4:13:55 PM] Truncator: UNOFFICIAL SOLVE
[4:14:00 PM] ☆BigGreen: you tied the time
[4:14:02 PM] ☆BigGreen: not the avg
[4:14:11 PM] ☆BigGreen: well the avg time


----------



## henryc (Jul 18, 2010)

got ban


----------



## henryc (Jul 18, 2010)

henryc said:


> got ban


no wat?


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

henryc said:


> henryc said:
> 
> 
> > got ban
> ...





Spoiler












I assume you are trying to get banned? Just don't sign in ;-;.


----------



## henryc (Jul 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> henryc said:
> 
> 
> > henryc said:
> ...



hackled


----------



## Weston (Jul 18, 2010)

henryc said:


> henryc said:
> 
> 
> > got ban
> ...



Got benned?


----------



## SuperNerd (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah, I've been trying forever to sub 14 an average of twelve, and I finally got it.

Average of 12: 13.61
Best Average of 5: 12.93 (second sub 13 ao5)
Times:12.31, 13.05, 12.36, 14.81, 13.38, 12.88, 14.05, (11.02), 15.78, DNF(15.04), 14.52, 12.99

With my unmodded Alpha - 5


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Well you bet me to sub 15 average of 5 ZB, congratulations.



Haha, seems you've been focusing on OH recently. I've been focusing on 4x4. Maybe I should practise some 3x3 now I knew you were ahead of me. I thought I was faster than you by like, 2 seconds D:


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 18, 2010)

Tied the WR single for pyraminx.  
(2.83) L' R' U' B' R U' 
No tips though D:

6.51 ave of 150.


----------



## MiloD (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got c4u 3x3x7

2:55.xx avg of 5

I have my own new method, its the shits.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2010)

38.708 single for solving two cubes at once:
- one real one in my left hand
- one simulated one in my right hand

Both were scrambled separately, of course.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 19, 2010)

i put together a maru 4x4 in 6:43


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 19, 2010)

I got a 28.84 time with orange cross and 4 pops!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I hear a train a'cummin! 3x3 PB ftw! 

Who's the lucky band I was listening to? Iron Maiden. New lucky band.(Super lucky band because I went to their concert yesterday! It was really loud but I can bear with it.)

(14.43)	U2 R U' B R' B F2 L2 R2 D B D L' U2 L2 R2 D' R U2 R D' U2 F2 D2 B

Cross: x2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2
F2L 1: d' L' U L
F2L 2: d R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L 3: y' L' U' L R U' R'
F2L 4: L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL: I can haz skip?
PLL: V-Perm

Not sub-14 but it's fine. Beat my PB by 0.37.


Have fun at the concert, Shaden!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 19, 2010)

Odder said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



I did


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 19, 2010)

YES LOL I LIEK ^


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 19, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Tied the WR single for pyraminx.
> (2.83) L' R' U' B' R U'
> No tips though D:
> 
> 6.51 ave of 150.



method?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 19, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> i put together a maru 4x4 in 6:43



Wow. What method?


----------



## Slowpoke (Jul 19, 2010)

First solve using F2L.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2010)

New 4x4 single PB by a really big amount of time 
Totally shattered my old PB!  It was 42.59.

My new PB is


Spoiler



42.53 
Amazingly, it had PLL parity too!



My next goal is sub-40 but always when I get a 23 reduction I get OP


----------



## r_517 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes

Clock Avg of 12: *7.78*
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 6.70
Worst Time: 10.28
Individual Times:
1.	7.02	u=6,d=4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUUd
2.	7.61	u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / d=6 / UUdU
3.	8.76	u=-2,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=5 / d=5 / ddUU
4.	7.89	u=3,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=0 / dUdd
5.	6.97	u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=6 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / d=3 / dUdU
6.	8.32	u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=0,d=5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUU
7.	(10.28)	u=-5,d=5 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=1,d=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=2 / UddU
8.	7.20	u=4,d=4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=0 / dddd
9.	(6.70)	u=1,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=6,d=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=0 / Uddd
10.	7.36	u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=1 / UUUU
11.	9.15	u=-2,d=0 / u=1,d=5 / u=2,d=6 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-3 / UddU
12.	7.53	u=4,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-4 / UdUU


----------



## r_517 (Jul 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Hey I never knew you were that fast... (See you at UK masters if it's happening and if you're going)



if it's in October or November and i'm not too busy in that period i think i will come




kinch2002 said:


> Rather fast  Catching me. I'd be happy if I got a sub-8 avg12 now, seeing as I only do 5 solves a week. Funny how you needed 8 7s to get sub8 though.


it's not that difficult to get a sub-8 avg12 if u practise 200times every day i'm just too idle spending my summer vacations


----------



## r_517 (Jul 19, 2010)

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS

All of these are my PBs lucky day
Clock
Avg of 200: *8.47*
Avg of 12: *7.53*
Avg of 5: *7.11*
Single: *5.96* u=-3,d=-3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UUUd


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes said:


> New 4x4 single PB by a really big amount of time
> Totally shattered my old PB!  It was 42.59.
> 
> My new PB is
> ...


Take a break man 

(1:31.60), (1:58.16), 1:48.25, 1:52.70, 1:53.98, 1:57.29, 1:50.18, 1:50.06, 1:45.32, 1:46.43, 1:50.30, 1:37.79 = 1:49.23
Last 5 is 1:47.27
5x5


----------



## Carrot (Jul 19, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...





Spoiler



you are one sad person


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2010)

Again new 4x4 PB!

41.06 no parity.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 19, 2010)

Two non-lucky 8.95s in my last average of 100  Also, my last solve had exactly the same last layer as my last solve yesterday, OLL 34 and PLL skip, and both were 9.xx solves


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2010)

3.51, 3.91, 3.21, (2.40), 3.21, 2.74, 3.10, (10.81), 2.81, 2.88, 3.12, 3.26 = 3.17 avg12

LL scrambles  w/ inspection - no skips


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 19, 2010)

21.28 3x3 avg5
18.90, 26.33, 19.83, 24.53, 19.48
Most sub 20s ive had near each other ever..


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 19, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> (1:31.60), (1:58.16), 1:48.25, 1:52.70, 1:53.98, 1:57.29, 1:50.18, 1:50.06, 1:45.32, 1:46.43, 1:50.30, 1:37.79 = 1:49.23
> Last 5 is 1:47.27
> 5x5



Wait, what? You got 2:29.xx in the weekly comp...


----------



## Toad (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought for my 1000th post I'd post a special accomplishment... After my cubing has totally sucked for the last 3 days I feel this is a big enough accomplishment for it.

Passed my driving test   

Vez happz.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 19, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Tied the WR single for pyraminx.
> ...



Oka. Both styles. The single was lol because of no tips and it was an optimal solution.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 19, 2010)

Pyraminx
avg5 - 9.03
avg12 - 9.73
(LBL)

Crushed my previous best times.
Finally figured out how to turn it properly.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3x3 avg of 12: 9.96

Make it 4 now, Simon! (or Joey) 

Btw I deleted a time because I got a pop...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3 avg of 12: 9.96
> 
> Make it 4 now, Simon! (or Joey)
> 
> Btw I deleted a time because I got a pop...



lol old school rules


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > (1:31.60), (1:58.16), 1:48.25, 1:52.70, 1:53.98, 1:57.29, 1:50.18, 1:50.06, 1:45.32, 1:46.43, 1:50.30, 1:37.79 = 1:49.23
> ...



Yeah, after that I decided I should have decent times for 5x5.
This came after 4 straight hours of 5x5 practice :fp

And I not-so-secretly want mazeis NR


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 avg of 12: 9.96
> ...



Yeah before this I got another 9.96 avg of 12 but I deleted a time because I just screwed up, (no pop or lock ups). Hopefully I'll get a sub-10 avg of 12 one day without having to delete a time.

If you're wondering, the pop was a 10.00 and it happened on the last turn of a ccw A perm

EDIT: Heheh I just worked out that if the 10.00 had counted, I would instead have a rolling average of 10.00


----------



## joey (Jul 19, 2010)

6:33.96 OH 5x5
Racing Charlie, she got 6:17.xx 4x4 OH


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 19, 2010)

First Sub 15 average of 50... I'll see if I can keep this up for 100 solves.

EDIT: WEWT! 14.88 avg of 100. First sub 15 average of 100 that I can recall.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll be the fourth Rob


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 19, 2010)

New OH PB AVG of 5/12
Average of 12: 1:02.06
Average of 5: 56.42 (solves 2-6)
1. 58.61 L2 R2 D2 R F R F' L' R B2 U' R D R D F D B2 L D' B2 L2 R U2 R2 
2. 56.01 U L' D2 U2 R2 F' L U' B2 U2 F' L2 R F U' L' B F2 R D' L R' B F' R' 
3. 55.14 B2 D F2 U' D' L R D' U2 F R' U R2 B' F' L2 D' F B2 L' B R L' D2 R' 
4. (44.05) L' R' D L' F2 B2 U B' L F' B' U D L2 D' B L2 B2 F L2 D' R F2 B' R 
5. 1:00.95 L' F2 B2 D2 L R2 F D' F' R' F B' L D' L2 D2 B F' U L' R' D2 L2 B2 D 
6. 58.11 D' U L D F' B L R' B L D L2 B R D2 B' L D2 B2 F D R U' B' L' 
7. 1:16.84 R L' B' F' D U' R2 L U' B' R' B' U2 F2 L D2 R2 L D2 F B2 U' D2 F R' 
8. 1:01.00 L2 F2 U' F' L' F U2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 B R' L' F' L F' L R2 U2 B D R' D' 
9. 51.19 U' B L' D' B2 R U L U' B2 F2 D F2 D' L' R2 B' U L R' D2 F' R D L' 
10. 1:08.62 U' B F2 U B' R' B R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' R U' L U B2 D L2 R U2 F' R' F2 
11. 1:14.12 B R' B U2 F' B2 R' F L R F B R' D' B2 U2 B2 U D' F' B L' F2 D' L2 
12. (DNF) U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 B F D' F' U2 D F R2 L2 U' F R2 F2 L'


----------



## Toad (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be 5th!! LOLNO.


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2010)

What the heck is going on here .-.

Average of 5: 12.86
1. (15.48) B' L' B2 F U B' L2 R2 B2 U D F' U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L' R2 D' L R
2. 12.58 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 L' F2 D' L' U R' L F2 R U2 R2 L B2 U' D2 R F' U F2 B2
3. 13.57 U B2 F2 R F2 D' U2 L R2 B' F' R' B F2 L' U' D F' R F2 B2 L F2 L2 R2
4. (11.26) D2 U2 B F' R2 U' B' D2 L U' D' L' U' F2 D2 R2 F U2 L' B' L' D' R F B
5. 12.43 D2 U' F L D2 L' D2 F' R2 L F' D L' R' F2 R D F2 U' L R2 F R' F' U


----------



## Shortey (Jul 20, 2010)

6.72 forced PLL skip at 2 A.M!  Red Bull!


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 20, 2010)

New PB avg of 5: 19.05
1.	18.70	D' U2 R D2 U' R D' B D2 U' L2 U' F2 L R2 U R D2 U B' F U' F2 U2 F
2.	19.04	L' B2 D U L B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 B' F2 U L' D' B2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B
3.	(18.67)	L2 U2 R U' B2 U' L' D B2 L' B F' L' B U' B' F R2 F U' L R2 F U2 B
4.	19.40	L R B2 U2 L2 B' F2 D' R' D' F2 D U B' U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 L R2 U' B F'
5.	(24.22)	B' U' L2 R' B' F2 L2 U F' D U2 F' U R' B R2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 20, 2010)

Omg 2x2
(Stackmat)

*3.92 avg5*
4.19	F R' F U2 F2 R2 U' R U'
(5.78)	F' R F' R U F2 R' U' F'
3.77	R U2 F U' F U' R U2
3.80	F2 R U F2 R' U R F2 U
(2.91)	F R' F' R U' F2 U' F2 R

*4.71 avg12*
4.25	F2 U F R' F2 R' F2 R'
4.19	F R' F U2 F2 R2 U' R U'
5.78	F' R F' R U F2 R' U' F'
3.77	R U2 F U' F U' R U2
3.80	F2 R U F2 R' U R F2 U
(2.91)	F R' F' R U' F2 U' F2 R
4.53	R' U R' F R' F' U F2 U'
7.15	U' F' R2 U' F R' U F
5.66	U' R F2 R F' R F2 U2 F'
3.59	F' U R' U' F R2 F R2 
4.36	U R2 U' F2 R2 U R' U2 R
(7.44)	R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 20, 2010)

(1:38.03), 1:41.84, 1:48.86, (1:57.51), 1:41.20 = 1:43.97
Didn't notice this until I was finished with my avg12 
5x5 btw


----------



## MiloD (Jul 20, 2010)

today's improvements:

13.47 3x3 single
18.92 avg of 12... finally improving with petrus

44.72 3x3 bld

2:24.xx avg of 5 on 3x3x7
2:09.xx single

good cubing day.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 20, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 39.64
worst time: 1:02.42

current avg5: 49.88 (σ = 1.16)
best avg5: 47.75 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 49.85 (σ = 2.01)
best avg12: 49.39 (σ = 3.30)

session avg: 50.94 (σ = 3.91)
session mean: 50.95



Spoiler



52.05, 54.53, 52.25, 41.85, 48.90, (1:02.42), 53.12, 55.25, 47.76, 56.49, 58.26, 44.75, 50.76, 44.96, 56.83, 52.77, 50.91, 50.34, 52.65, 49.89, 50.22, 48.70, 51.04, 44.51, 1:02.33, 52.89, 56.37, 50.89, 50.56, 51.84, 50.00, 55.52, (39.64), 47.19, 51.99, 52.72, 48.92, 51.87, 52.88, 51.18, 48.94, 52.63, 41.73, 46.71, 49.31, 51.31, 47.23, 49.88, 53.23, 48.47



Only 8 solves were above 55 seconds  4x4 is <3


----------



## qqwref (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know how you have the patience to solve a real 4x4 so many times. Good speed, though.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 20, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't know how you have the patience to solve a real 4x4 so many times. Good speed, though.



Thanks  I just love 4x4. I'd rather do an average of 50 on the 4x4 instead of the 3x3  I was actually gonna continue to 100 solves, but decided I should rest a bit.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 20, 2010)

Clock avg of 200: 8.78s

keep practising 200times every day


----------



## Carrot (Jul 20, 2010)

*2.54* avg12!!  Pyraminx



Spoiler



<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1362: L R' B R B U B R B R U' L l
<Odder> 3.60
<Tim_Major> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Porn&word2=Tim+Major
PRESS THE LINK!!!

<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1363: R B U R' B L R U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R B' b' r
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1364: R U' R' L' U B' r'
<Odder> 3.93 for 1363
<Odder> 1.75 for the 1364 
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1365: L' B R B U' R U' R' U' L' l'
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1366: U R' B L U R U' B U' B' R B'
<Odder> 2.38
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1367: L B R B L B R' L' U' L U R U' R B' u r
<Odder> I forgot 1366...
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1368: U R U R' U' b' l
<Odder> 2.33 for 1366
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1369: U B R L' U L R U' R' U B
<Odder> 3.93 for 1367
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1370: U B R L R B' R L B L R B b r'
<Odder> 1.14 for 1368
<Odder> it's a fast IWO case I know 
<Odder> 3.26 for 1369
<Odder> 2.80 1370...
<Tim_Major> ,tell Faz: 3.36 pyra a5 <3
<Odder> gimme 3 more easy scrambles...
<Odder> I might break PB avg12 
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1371: L B U' L B L B' L B b l
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1372: U B R' U B L B R' L' U' L U R B' b'
<Odder> 2.38 for 1371
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1373: U B R' U R L B L' U L U' R' L' B r
<Odder> 2.76 for 1372
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1374: R B L R U L' U' L U' L' U L R L' B' l' u'
<Faz> Emily 'Eebee' Brown likes having sexy underwear on, even though your the only one that knows
<Odder> 2.55 1373
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1375: L B R B U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' L' l' u
<Odder> 2.26 for 1374
<aronpm|afk> Joey Gouly I just shat on the carpet and trying to creep away music.
<Odder> 3.80 for 1375
<Odder> Tim_Major, I can try reconstruct the 2.26 if you want me to 
<Tim_Major|dinner> yes please
<aronpm|afk> Odder: my mouth is still sore from that hot potato
<Odder> aronpm|afk, you suck at having hot potatoes in your mouth 
<Odder> (R') L R L' (U) U / L U' L' R' L(R) R2 U' R' U tips... so 13 moves 
<Odder> 15 including tips ;D
<Odder> 1.75, 2.38, 2.33, (3.93), (1.14), 3.26, 2.80, 2.38, 2.76, 2.55, 2.26, 3.80

I copy pasted into notepad.exe and took all the spam lines out 

<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1376: U L R U' R' L' u r'
<Odder> 1.42 for 1376 =D
<Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1377: U B R' L R U' R' L' R' U R L R L' b u'
<Odder> 1.83!!
<Odder> 2.33, (3.93), (1.14), 3.26, 2.80, 2.38, 2.76, 2.55, 2.26, 3.80, 1.42, 1.83 = 2.54!! 



EDIT: we should make Venim our official scrambler!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah! Beat my anderson fish come on!! pyra pb!

times (reset):
2.00, 2.80, 2.10, 5.19, 5.71, 5.22, 5.68, 9.71, 5.17, 2.63, 2.69, 6.21

2s: 5
5s: 5
6s: 1
9s: 1
Inconsistent much? 

Scrambles and chat


Spoiler



[19:11] <Odder> ,py major fish, come on!! 
[19:11] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1363: R B U R' B L R U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R B' b' r 
[19:11] *** AnthonyH has quit (Quit: strangepuzzle.com) 
[19:12] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:12] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1364: R U' R' L' U B' r' 
[19:12] <Tim_Major> pwned 
[19:12] <Tim_Major> Ima get my pyra just for that scramlbe 
[19:12] <Odder> you can't even spell my name... LOL!!! 
[19:12] <Tim_Major> scramble* 
[19:12] <Odder> 3.93 for 1363 
[19:13] <Odder> 1.75 for the 1364  
[19:13] <Tim_Major> 2.00 
[19:13] <Tim_Major> haha 
[19:13] <Odder> ,py Tim's major misspell 
[19:13] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1365: L' B R B U' R U' R' U' L' l' 
[19:13] <Tim_Major> optimal ftw!!! 
[19:14] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:14] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1366: U R' B L U R U' B U' B' R B' 
[19:14] <Tim_Major> no tips 
[19:14] <Odder> 2.38 
[19:14] *** Colo has joined #rubik 
[19:14] <Odder> Tim, solve faster!! 
[19:14] <Tim_Major> 2.80 
[19:14] <Odder> ,py 
[19:14] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1367: L B R B L B R' L' U' L U R U' R B' u r 
[19:14] <Odder> I forgot 1366... 
[19:15] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:15] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1368: U R U R' U' b' l 
[19:15] <Odder> 2.33 for 13.66 
[19:15] <Tim_Major> 2.10 
[19:15] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:15] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1369: U B R L' U L R U' R' U B 
[19:15] <Tim_Major> no tips 
[19:16] <Odder> 3.93 for 11367 
[19:16] <Odder> 1367* 
[19:16] <Tim_Major> 5.19 
[19:16] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:16] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1370: U B R L R B' R L B L R B b r' 
[19:16] <Odder> 1.14 for 1368 
[19:16] <Odder> it's a fast IWO case I know  
[19:17] <Tim_Major> 5.71 
[19:17] <Tim_Major> YES 
[19:17] <Tim_Major> 3.36 a5 
[19:17] <Odder> 3.26 for 1369 
[19:17] <Tim_Major> [19.86]<Odder> same time as your bastard single 
[19:17] <Tim_Major> remember that?  
[19:18] <Odder> 2.80 1370... 
[19:18] <Odder> what? 
[19:18] <Tim_Major> ,tell Faz: 3.36 pyra a5 <3 
[19:18] <Venim> Tim_Major: Noted. 
[19:18] <Odder> ohhh ;D 
[19:18] <Faz> what's your best official avg ? 
[19:18] <Odder> gimme 3 more easy scrambles... 
[19:18] <Tim_Major> nah 
[19:18] <Tim_Major> what's your average? 
[19:18] <Faz> owait 
[19:18] <Faz> slow 
[19:18] <Odder> I might break PB avg12  
[19:19] <Faz> 7 
[19:19] <Odder> ,py EASY EASY!!! 
[19:19] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1371: L B U' L B L B' L B b l 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> I should roll to a12 
[19:19] <Forte> lol hobart 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:19] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1372: U B R' U B L B R' L' U' L U R B' b' 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> 5.22 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> what a lucky solve 
[19:20] <Odder> woops... 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> I intended to put the 3 centres/corners and an edge 
[19:20] <Odder> 2.38 for 1371 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> I got a face  
[19:20] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:20] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1373: U B R' U R L B L' U L U' R' L' B r 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> eg pyra? <3 
[19:20] <Odder> 2.76 for 1372 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> 5.68 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:21] <aronpm|afk> lol pyra 
[19:21] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1374: R B L R U L' U' L U' L' U L R L' B' l' u' 
[19:21] <Faz> Emily 'Eebee' Brown likes having sexy underwear on, even though your the only one that knows 
[19:21] <Odder> 2.55 1373 
[19:21] <aronpm|afk> Faz: lol 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> 9.71 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> **** 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:22] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1375: L B R B U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' L' l' u 
[19:22] <Odder> 2.26 for 1374 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> wtf? 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> no you didn't  
[19:22] <aronpm|afk> Joey Gouly I just shat on the carpet and trying to creep away music. 
[19:22] <Odder> 3.80 for 1375 
[19:23] <Tim_Major> 5.71 
[19:23] <aronpm|afk> Tim_Major: Odder wouldn't lie about his times, UNLIKE FAZ 
[19:23] <Odder> Tim_Major, I can try reconstruct the 2.26 if you want me to  
[19:23] *** Tim_Major is now known as Tim_Major|dinner 
[19:23] <Tim_Major|dinner> yes please 
[19:23] <Tim_Major|dinner> and I was joknig 
[19:23] <Tim_Major|dinner> joking* 
[19:23] <aronpm|afk> Odder: my mouth is still sore from that hot potato 
[19:23] <Odder> aronpm|afk, you suck at having hot potatoes in your mouth  
[19:24] <aronpm|afk> 5bld, here or weekly comp? 
[19:24] *** DavidWoner has quit (Quit: Leaving.) 
[19:25] <aronpm|afk> I really like pulling vcube mechanism apart 
[19:25] <aronpm|afk> which is not good for maru 
[19:26] <aronpm|afk> whoawhoawhoa 
[19:26] <Odder> (R') L R L' (U) U / L U' L' R' L(R) R2 U' R' U tips... so 13 moves  
[19:26] <aronpm|afk> I can do a corner twist 
[19:26] <Odder> and fast  
[19:26] <Odder> 15 including tips ;D 
[19:26] <Odder> 1.75, 2.38, 2.33, (3.93), (1.14), 3.26, 2.80, 2.38, 2.76, 2.55, 2.26, 3.80 
[19:26] <Odder> WOAH!!! ! 
[19:26] <Odder> WAT!!! 
[19:26] <Odder> LIKE OMAGAWD  
[19:26] <aronpm|afk> wat 
[19:26] <aronpm|afk> = what 
[19:27] <aronpm|afk> ? 
[19:27] <Odder> wat as in watt -.-' 
[19:27] *** Tim_Major|dinner is now known as Tim_Major 
[19:27] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:27] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1376: U L R U' R' L' u r' 
[19:27] <Faz> roll with that 
[19:27] <Tim_Major> 2.63 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:28] <aronpm|afk> ,stats Odder 
[19:28] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1377: U B R' L R U' R' L' R' U R L R L' b u' 
[19:28] <Venim> Odder's 3 Individual Times: (23.68), 23.75, (31.42) 
[19:28] <Venim> Odder's Average: 23.75, Best Time: 23.68 Worst Time: 31.42 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> he didn't enter times in 
[19:28] <Odder> like I would ever be able to get a better solve than 1.75 x'D 
[19:28] <Odder> no, I used QQtimer  
[19:28] *** VeryTrueStatement has quit (Ping timeout) 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> 2.69 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> WTF? 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> 1 move V 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> easy case 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> session avg: 4.13 (σ = 1.43) 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> that's from 11 solves 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> ,py anderson fish, come on!! 
[19:29] <Faz> inb4 fail 
[19:29] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1378: R B U B L R' B U' R U' R' L' U' L U R L' B' b' l r 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> what a terrible scramble 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> 3 tips 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> no blocks 
[19:29] <aronpm|afk> faz am do 5bld 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> and I already have a 9 
[19:29] <Faz> lolol 
[19:29] <Faz> aronpm gogoo 
[19:30] <Faz> inb4 success 
[19:30] <Tim_Major> 6.21 
[19:30] <Tim_Major> YES 
[19:30] <Faz> wat 
[19:30] <Tim_Major> the luckiest average I've ever had lol 
[19:30] <Tim_Major> 4.34 a12 
[19:30] <aronpm|afk> comon tim major I've beaten that 
[19:31] <Tim_Major> that last scramble had a hidden easy face  
[19:31] <Tim_Major> V* 
[19:31] <Tim_Major> Odder: you know the Polish V case with a flipped edge and 3 Ls? I had that 
[19:31] <Tim_Major> I started doing the mirror D: 
[19:31] *** VeryTrueStatement has joined #rubik 
[19:32] <Faz> hmm 
[19:32] <Faz> sup 4chan 
[19:32] <Odder> Tim_Major, ehhm... what? 
[19:33] <Tim_Major> y' R' L' U L' R' L' R' y 
[19:34] <Tim_Major> to setup 
[19:34] <Odder> WTF!ÅÅ 
[19:34] <Odder> WTF!??? 
[19:34] <Odder> I just tried the 1376... 
[19:34] *** Zane has joined #rubik 
[19:34] <Odder> I rolled out the 1.7x with a 1.4x =D 
[19:34] <Faz> sub 1.75? 
[19:34] <Faz> lol 
[19:34] <Faz> now gogogoo



Odder then went on to get a 2.54 average after I stopped doing pyra 
I wasn't warmed up at all and I got an easy pb. I did all the scrambles that I requested like ,py anderson fish, come on!! 

I don't think I will ever beat this a12 

Edit: Btw, the [19:17] <Tim_Major> [19.86]<Odder> same time as your bastard single <-- is an in joke. After I got the 3.36 single in MWO, Odder tried the scrambles and got a 3.36 a5, and said that 

Edit:
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.00
worst time: 9.71

current avg5: 4.69 (σ = 1.47)
best avg5: 3.36 (σ = 1.32)

current avg12: 4.34 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 4.34 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 4.34 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 4.59


----------



## dada222 (Jul 20, 2010)

FIRST SUB10 2x2 average of 12! Yes!

Now I can finally move on to ortega (I've been doing first layer+oll+pll till now)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm back, with OH 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.16
worst time: 28.10

current avg5: 19.71 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 17.78 (σ = 1.72)

current avg12: 20.16 (σ = 2.10)
best avg12: *18.30 *(σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 20.49 (σ = 2.41)
best avg100: 20.49 (σ = 2.41)



Spoiler



21.72, 20.73, 25.57, 20.31, 17.55, 21.90, 23.78, 19.02, 19.93, 22.76, 22.98, 18.12, 22.57, 22.75, 20.63, 27.41, (28.10), 20.63, 23.26, 15.24, 20.90, 26.32, 20.77, 18.81, 20.66, 21.90, 21.61, 18.84, 22.99, 18.00, 25.54, 21.17, 21.75, 21.25, 21.73, 25.51, 20.83, 20.90, 18.07, 22.70, 22.60, 21.44, 19.13, 22.67, 21.38, 19.08, 21.05, 20.33, 21.09, 19.69, 20.42, 17.48, 20.12, 20.99, 17.32, 17.71, 21.97, *19.84, 19.55, 17.90, 19.79, 15.90, 19.68, (15.16), 18.14, 19.82, 15.51, 21.01, 16.82*, 26.47, 19.88, 18.09, 22.98, 17.52, 21.39, 20.13, 19.46, 20.41, 17.54, 22.35, 17.43, 20.79, 19.73, 17.94, 20.15, 19.57, 20.54, 18.89, 18.80, 23.79, 21.85, 15.86, 23.11, 22.12, 19.02, 15.82, 18.70, 21.32, 21.76, 19.11


PB for avg100 and avg12


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hell yeah!

number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.21
worst time: 21.15

current avg5: 12.77 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 10.76 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 12.07 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 11.23 (σ = 0.77)

*current avg100: 11.93 (σ = 1.53)*
best avg100: 11.93 (σ = 1.53)



Spoiler



12.41, 10.45, 12.81, 12.25, 10.78, 10.78, 11.71, 10.02, 15.56, 10.50, 10.49, 11.30, 11.20, 13.21, 13.36, 12.34, 11.09, 13.91, 10.67, 14.88, 8.21, 12.91, 11.45, 11.18, 11.17, 11.04, 13.12, 12.41, 10.28, 11.57, 12.39, 10.28, 10.81, 13.62, 13.16, 11.13, 9.79, 11.34, 11.03, 12.10, 11.32, 14.54, 15.70+, 12.20, 10.87, 9.92, 13.58, 10.85, 12.46, 9.41, 11.73, 11.54, 10.13, 21.15, 9.59, 13.06, 11.39, 9.71, 12.54, 10.95, 11.70, 11.92, 12.25, 12.61, 14.17, 10.98, 12.45, 9.24, 11.62, 11.04, 12.67, 11.36, 12.32, 11.51, 14.36, 10.54, 11.68, 10.48, 12.46, 12.10, 16.12, 14.78, 11.14, 10.52, 11.21, 16.61, 11.41, 14.66, 11.34, 10.27, 9.36, 12.38, 13.08, 11.16, 13.11, 13.66, 13.31, 13.23, 11.08, 11.78, 11.56



It was 11.81 avg75..got nervous towards the end =/ Also had 2 pops (which is a BIG deal for guhong ), 21 and 16.

Finally sub-12!

edit: 8.21 was last slot + OLL skip or something like that I think. Others were full step. 8 sub-10s


----------



## Anthony (Jul 20, 2010)

R2 B2 F L2 F' D2 B2 L D' B' F' D2 B2 U' R2 D B F R2 B F2 R2 U' F2 B
cross on D

cross: y L R' D' R' y' L
F2L 1: U' y' R' U R 
F2L 2: R U' R' L' U' L
F2L 3: U y' L' U L
F2L 4: U R' U R 
OLL (*COLL, technically): F R' F' R U R U' R' 
PLL: U2 H perm 

39 moves (lol).
7.14 seconds. xD

*[13:26] <Kirjava> AnthonyBrooks: that's not COLL 
[13:26] <Kirjava> AnthonyBrooks: It's OLLCP


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 20, 2010)

5x5:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 1:50.71
Standard Deviation: 5.08
Best Time: 1:35.99
Worst Time: 2:04.79

I. am. never. doing. that. again.

Around solve 40, I developed a blood blister on my right index finger. Wanted to make it to 50 solves, so I fought through the pain. I now have a blood blister just over half a centimetre in diameter, which is even making typing this difficult, so I'll just stop typi


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, congrats on managing to do that. I probably wouldn't do this unless I was extremely fast at 5x5x5 

If I want to take big averages for my main events, I'd probably do:

OH: 50
2H: 50/100
4x4x4: 25/50 ( If I get a really nice cube)
5x5x5: 25

Why these numbers? Probably because I just like the fact that they're multiples of 25 or something


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 20, 2010)

Those are pretty much exactly the same amount I would do for each puzzle. Also, 50/100 of sq1, when I start practicing again


----------



## Escher (Jul 20, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Wow, congrats on managing to do that. I probably wouldn't do this unless I was extremely fast at 5x5x5
> 
> If I want to take big averages for my main events, I'd probably do:
> 
> ...



I think if I was going for a 'big average'...

2x2: 1000
OH: 200
2H: 500
Pyra: 500
4x4 etc: bleh


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 20, 2010)

I meant a "normal average". I can't hack (Rowan-style) big averages.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 20, 2010)

Basically I think that if I can get a xyz average of 50/25 at home, then this is probably what I should be aiming for at competitions (unless my OPBs are better than my pb average of 50 then I need a new cube or something )

This is something new (for me) I'm going to try.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't know how you have the patience to solve a real 4x4 so many times. Good speed, though.


last summer Gurplex did a 4x4 avg1000 over 4 days


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 21, 2010)

18.86 avg5 - One of my few sub-20s.

18.31, 18.02, 22.25, 18.12[PLL skip], 20.20

Part of my first session on my new QJ timer.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 21, 2010)

Sq1
45.88 avg12



Spoiler



41.08	(4,5) (0,3) (-3,1) (3,0) (-4,4) (-2,1) (-3,0) (6,0) (-4,5) (4,0) (0,1) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-4,1) (6,0) (-2,0)
48.03	(0,2) (-2,1) (3,5) (3,0) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,5) (6,0) (4,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,0)
45.96	(0,5) (-5,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-5,0) (0,4) (5,2) (1,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (5,0) (-2,0) (-5,2) (3,4) (0,4) (0,2)
(1:21.22)	(6,5) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,2) (1,3) (0,1) (-1,0) (-2,5) (5,0) (0,1) (2,5) (2,4) (5,2) (4,1) (4,0) (4,2)
49.11	(6,2) (6,1) (-3,3) (6,0) (-5,0) (6,4) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (4,2) (4,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3)
46.05	(4,-4) (3,3) (-3,5) (-5,1) (-1,0) (0,3) (4,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (4,2) (2,4) (6,0) (4,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,4)
44.18	(0,-1) (0,-5) (6,3) (-1,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (6,4) (0,2) (-3,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,4) (4,0) (0,3) (0,3) (4,3)
(38.83)	(0,-1) (4,4) (2,0) (-3,0) (3,5) (1,1) (-4,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (5,3) (6,1) (6,3) (1,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (2,0)
40.34	(4,-3) (0,3) (5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,5) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (0,1) (3,0) (-3,3) (-5,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0)
51.15	(0,6) (-3,6) (-3,1) (5,5) (-5,1) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (4,0) (2,1) (6,0) (6,2) (4,1) (4,2)
53.68	(-5,3) (0,5) (-3,0) (5,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (2,0) (6,3) (2,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (4,4) (3,2) (4,3) (-4,0) (2,4)
39.21	(-5,-1) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,3) (2,0) (3,0) (6,2) (4,1) (-1,3) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,1) (-2,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,1) (1,3)


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 21, 2010)

First timed averages for 2x2 (ortega): 7.38 avg5, 8.24 avg12.


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 21, 2010)

Solved a 4-dimensional 3X3X3X3 last friday lolz, 


Spoiler



you can find the vid on youtube


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

My Megaminx times are back to being consistent; best AO12 today was 2:30.75. Now just to work back down to ~2:15, where I was before I quit.


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

Edward said:


> What the heck is going on here .-.
> 
> Average of 5: 12.86
> 1. (15.48) B' L' B2 F U B' L2 R2 B2 U D F' U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L' R2 D' L R
> ...



Wtf Edward. I have no idea what method you're using. Are you using Roux, Petrus, or just CFOP. And congrats on sub-13  It's still eluding me.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 21, 2010)

1:18.69, 1:22.67, 1:17.07, 1:21.07, (1:10.42), 1:23.67, 1:22.10, 1:16.08, 1:23.50, 1:19.54, 1:14.46, 1:14.36, 1:15.44, 1:22.77, 1:18.46, 1:19.08, 1:15.29, (1:24.26), 1:21.73, 1:20.74, 1:18.05, 1:12.11, 1:20.05, 1:19.28, 1:17.79, 1:16.59, 1:20.80, 1:15.73, 1:12.13, 1:16.53 = 1:18.42
Megaminx 
best time: 1:10.42
worst time: 1:24.26

current avg5: 1:16.28 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 1:16.12 (σ = 1.70)

current avg12: 1:17.77 (σ = 2.54)
best avg12: 1:17.77 (σ = 2.54)
No PB's, but I think I'm 100% sub 80 average now


----------



## Carrot (Jul 21, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 1:18.69, 1:22.67, 1:17.07, 1:21.07, (1:10.42), 1:23.67, 1:22.10, 1:16.08, 1:23.50, 1:19.54, 1:14.46, 1:14.36, 1:15.44, 1:22.77, 1:18.46, 1:19.08, 1:15.29, (1:24.26), 1:21.73, 1:20.74, 1:18.05, 1:12.11, 1:20.05, 1:19.28, 1:17.79, 1:16.59, 1:20.80, 1:15.73, 1:12.13, 1:16.53 = 1:18.42
> Megaminx
> best time: 1:10.42
> worst time: 1:24.26
> ...




nice 

Now I have to practise megaminx again


----------



## r_517 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how you have the patience to solve a real 4x4 so many times. Good speed, though.
> ...



i once solved 3x3 avg2000, magic avg10000, 2x2 avg2000, clock avg 1000 over 4 days last winter


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 21, 2010)

And todays accomplishement is managing to pop a piece on the very first turn of a solve, I don't know how but I did it.

EDIT: A much bigger accomplishement:

Avg12: 15.72 (σ = 1.95)
16.56, 16.99, 19.21, 16.36, (19.96), 15.44, 13.60, 15.73, 11.67[OLL skip], 14.78, 16.84, (11.36)

Avg5: 14.06 (σ = 1.74)
15.73, 11.67[OLL skip], 14.78, (16.84), (11.36)

Scramble for the non lucky 11.36 was D' R D' F2 R2 U L' D2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R U L' D' B F' U R' F D' U F2

Other scrambles if your interested:


Spoiler



1. 16.56 D R2 F2 R2 D' F' R F L' U' F2 L R2 F R L' D U L' D R2 L2 B2 L U2
2. 16.99 U2 B2 U R L B L F2 B2 R' B' L2 B' D2 L F2 B' L' B' L' B R' U R' U2
3. 19.21 U B2 D2 U R B F' D2 U' F' D' R F2 D2 F2 R D2 R F U' D B R2 L D
4. 16.36 L2 R' U' D L2 U R' F' B L2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 F' L R' B' D' R2 L' U' F
5. (19.96) B F2 R' L B' U F B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F B2 L B2 R' U' D' B R U2 D2 L
6. 15.44 B' R' D' U' F2 L F' B D B2 L R U F2 D' U2 R2 D L D' B F' U' B2 R2
7. 13.60 U2 R U' L2 B' F U B' R' U' F2 D B L2 F2 D' L D R2 U2 L F2 L F2 R2
8. 15.73 L R U2 R U2 L2 B U' B2 L' R F R D B D B R2 U' D L2 B R L B2
9. 11.67[OLL skip] U D2 L' D' L' F2 L' R B U' B F2 U' L2 R' D2 B F R2 U' D L2 D' L2 R2
10. 14.78 R' F2 R2 D2 L' B' D2 U2 F2 U L F2 B2 L2 U F' B' L2 F' D' U F' R L2 U2
11. 16.84 U L R' F R2 D F' R L2 U2 B D F2 B U D F U2 F2 U' B2 D U2 B' U'
12. (11.36) D' R D' F2 R2 U L' D2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R U L' D' B F' U R' F D' U F2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 21, 2010)

4x4 single - 1:04.28
w/ PLL parity

Don't have scramble.


----------



## Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck is going on here .-.
> ...


I'm sticking to CFOP .. No more switching for me (I don't think).


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Super Floppy Cube avg12: 9.14

1. 9.55 R D2 U' R' L2 U D R' L D' L R U' R2 U' 
2. (18.21) R' L2 U2 L D L D2 L2 R2 U' L U R' L U2 
3. 5.41 L2 R D R U2 D2 R' L U' D' L D' R L' U 
4. 5.97 D' U' L' D L D L' U2 L2 U L U L' R D2 
5. 10.33 D2 L2 D' R' L' D' L2 U2 R U D2 R2 U D' L' 
6. 14.26 R' D2 R2 U R' L2 D' L' D U' L2 R U2 L R2 
7. 9.50 R2 U L' U' L D R U' L D L2 D L D R2 
8. 6.73 R' U' L U2 L' D' R L' U D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 
9. 9.58 L D2 L2 R D' R D' R2 L U R2 D L' U D2 
10. (4.88) L D2 U' R' D' R' D2 L' U' D L U R2 D U' 
11. 7.30 L' R' D' R2 U R U2 R L2 U2 R U' D2 L' R 
12. 12.78 U D' L' U2 R' U D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 L U' D' 

This puzzle is fun


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sub-17 single! 

16.85; L2 F L D B F' U2 B L R' F2 B U2 F2 L F2 B' R2 F2 D2 R' F' U' L R2


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 21, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.52 (σ = 0.92)
1. 9.37 F2 D2 R2 U' D F2 R' L' U2 L' F B' D2 L F2 D L R' B' U' B R' D F2 D' 
2. 8.79 F B' L U B F' L B D2 F B' U2 R' F2 L' R B2 R2 L F' D L' D' F' D' 
3. 9.02 F2 R' D2 B U' L' D U B F D B L D' F L U2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B' D B 
4. 10.39 B' U' R' D' L' U' L B2 L B2 F' L D B R L B R2 L2 U2 D' B R F' D 
5. 8.93 L2 F L' D' B' U' B2 U' B' U' L R2 F' R' B2 F2 D2 F D' U2 L' B U2 L D2 
6. 9.50 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 D U2 R D R2 F' U2 L B' U2 B2 U B2 R L2 F2 B2 
7. 10.83 B L' U2 F2 B2 D2 R L' B2 L2 R B D' B2 L B L B U D2 R U' D' R' F2 
8. 11.24 U' R2 F' D2 R2 U L B2 L D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 D' B' F2 R2 F D2 R2 U' B' F' 
9. (12.34) D' U' B' U' R' L' D U2 B U2 R D L' B' D F2 U2 B' R L U R' B2 U2 D 
10. 8.49 B2 D2 B D R F' R2 F D2 L' F2 U' D L F' D2 F' B' D' R L2 B D' R' U 
11. (7.48) D2 B D2 L F' B D R D' B2 D B' D' R' L' D' B D2 L D B2 F2 R2 U' D2 
12. 8.67 B F D' U2 L' R2 U B L B R' U B2 R2 L2 U F' D2 L U2 L' R2 U R2 D' 

ridiculous.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 21, 2010)

wtf


----------



## Truncator (Jul 21, 2010)

@biggreen: wat

*3x3 avg50: 15.42*


Spoiler



Average: 15.42
Standard Deviation: 1.55
1.	13.92	L2 U2 R2 D' L' R2 U L2 R2 U B2 U B' L2 B2 L2 R2 F' L R' F2 U B2 F2 D'
2.	15.91	U B' R' U' L2 R' B2 D2 B2 F L B' F2 D U L R2 D2 U L2 R' D2 U2 B F
3.	16.53	R2 B F' U2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 B D2 U2 F L2 R B' D2 U2 L2 B U'
4.	16.11	B D2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 B2 F' U L2 R2 F' R F R2 B' L2 F' L R D' L2 D2 R
5.	16.16	U2 L R' D' B2 F U L R D' L B D' U B F' L F' L2 R2 B' F' L R D'
6.	12.73	R2 D' L' D U' F' L2 U' R2 F D2 U2 R' D' B2 F2 L2 R' F' L2 B F' D U2 B
7.	13.28	F2 R B2 U' L2 R D F L D' U R U' B' F L' D' L2 B2 L2 R' U2 L2 R B'
8.	16.97	L R' B' F2 R' B U' R2 F' L R' B2 L2 U2 F' L' R2 B2 F L F D F2 D R'
9.	12.41	D2 B L' U' B2 F2 D R F2 D2 R2 B R2 F L2 D2 U' F' R' F L' D' U' F R2
10.	14.52	B' L B D' U2 B D2 F D U B' L' R' D2 F D' R D R' B' L2 U2 L2 R' D2
11.	15.95	D' F' D2 B2 L R' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F L' R' D R F2 L2 R' B' R2 U' B' F'
12.	18.08	L2 R2 B2 U' B' R2 B2 F' L B' D' U2 L R' B' F U B F L R' B' F2 L2 R
13.	14.92	B' F U2 R' F' D' B' F D' U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 R U' B2 F L2 U L2 R' U
14.	15.11	D' U' L' R' B' F' R2 B2 F L B L R D B2 F2 U B F2 D' U' F2 R B R2
15.	16.75	B R' B2 F' L' D' L2 F' D2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D' U' B' R F D U2 L' R D L2
16.	13.67	R2 F2 D' U R U L' B2 F2 D B F L2 U' L' B D2 F U2 L' D U' L2 U F
17.	14.78	L' U F U' L2 B2 F U2 R B2 F' D U B' F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R' D U L' R
18.	15.91	U2 F U L2 R D R D2 U' R B' F L' R' D' L' B' F2 L' B2 F2 L R B2 F2
19.	12.58	B' L' R F2 U B' F D R' B' L2 R2 U' L2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' B R D'
20.	(18.69) F R B' F' L B F L' F' D2 B R B' F2 D' U' L' D L R' D U B R' F'
21.	15.05	F D' B2 U F U B' L' R2 B2 F L' R D U' L' D' U2 B2 D U2 B F L U'
22.	16.14	L' R' U2 L2 R2 B' F L2 R B' F2 D2 U R D' L' D' B2 F2 D' R B F2 L B
23.	15.81	F' U L' R' B2 L R2 F2 U2 L R' B' D2 U' B2 D F U L F' D' U2 B' D' F
24.	17.97	F2 L R B F' U2 L' U B' U2 L R2 F2 U L' F L' D B' R B' D' U B F2
25.	17.16	D' R2 B' F2 D' L' R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D' B' F D2 U2 L' R' D U' L U' R' D' U2
26.	15.00	D' L F' U2 L2 R B' F' L D U2 L' R B' U F' L R' U F D' U2 R B F'
27.	17.72	D' U2 F L' R2 B R B' D U B R2 D' U' R2 U L' R' U' L D2 U2 B' U L
28.	(11.81)U2 L' D' U' L' D U B F' L2 R' B R2 B F2 L U2 L' B L F' L2 R' B L
29.	13.94	D' U2 F' D2 B' D' R' B' F' D F L' R F2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 B F D' R2 F2
30.	13.25	R' D2 U' B2 D2 U2 L' U' L2 D2 U L2 R2 D2 U' L' F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L' B D2 U2
31.	16.02	U2 B' R' D' U' B F2 R D2 L R B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L U2 L U2 L B F' L2
32.	14.06	D2 F' D2 U L' U2 R B2 R B F D2 U L B' F L U2 L2 R2 B D' U2 L R
33.	16.50	D' L B' F2 L' R B' L' D' U' B' L2 U' L2 R B F R2 B F2 L2 R' B2 F L2
34.	16.39	L R B2 F' L' F2 L R2 B F' U2 L' B2 R U B F' U' F2 D2 F U L' R F
35.	15.47	F' L R2 U' L R D2 U2 R' F' L R' U2 B2 F2 L D2 F2 L' F D2 F D L2 R2
36.	15.33	L2 R D B L R' B2 F U2 F2 L' D U2 R' U B L' D' U' L2 R' B' L' B2 F'
37.	15.69	L' D U' L2 D U2 L D U' R' B' F D2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2
38.	16.67	R2 F R B2 F' D' U R' U2 L' D2 U' L R B D' U2 B F2 L2 B R2 U2 L U2
39.	15.24	U2 L' R' B L R' B' R D2 U' B R2 F2 D2 F' L' R' B D U B L' R' F L'
40.	16.53	R' B L R' D' R' D' B2 F2 R' B L' U2 L R B' U2 R' B D F2 L' D F' U2
41.	15.20	U2 B' F' L' R' D' F2 D B' F' L' D' U L' R2 U2 B D' B' L R' D2 U' L2 R2
42.	16.80	R2 D B2 F' R2 D2 B F2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 U B' L' D2 U2 B' F L' R D2 U2
43.	14.50	B' F2 U B' F2 U2 B2 F' L' B2 F2 U2 F R' D F2 U2 B' R' B2 F2 U L' R2 F'
44.	17.84	B F2 L' R D U B' F' D2 B R2 B2 F' L' R B2 F L' D' F2 U L' U F' L2
45.	15.92	D' U F' L D' L U2 R B2 F' R' B F D2 U L' R' F2 D2 U2 F' L' B' F' U2
46.	13.98	D' L' F U L D2 U B' L' R2 B F U L' R' D2 U L R' D2 U2 B F L F
47.	15.88	D2 F D U' R2 D2 B' F L' R' B' L' D' B' U' B2 F2 U2 B F2 L D U' B U
48.	16.12	F' L2 D' U B2 F U' L2 B' D2 U L B D2 L' R' F' R2 D U2 L2 D' R' B F2
49.	14.95	D2 L R2 D L2 R2 D U2 L' R2 D' R2 B2 L D' F2 L R2 D' F' L' R2 B2 F D2
50.	13.23	L' D R U2 L' B2 L U2 L' D2 R' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 L' R2 D B' L R'


Best avgs in there:
*
Average: 14.87 (σ = 1.34)*
12.73, 13.28, 16.97, (12.41), 14.52, 15.95, (18.08), 14.92, 15.11, 16.75, 13.67, 14.78
*
Average: 13.51 (σ = 0.75)*
12.73, 13.28, (16.97), (12.41), 14.52

Avg of 50 is a PB, but the others aren't.


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2010)

1:34.51, (1:34.38), 1:49.82, 1:46.89, (1:58.03), 1:40.96, 1:49.73, 1:44.12, 1:46.05, 1:44.09, 1:46.08, 1:36.02 -> 1:43.83

Probably a PB. Just decided to do some 5x5 (after helping clean out charlie's!)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2010)

Timed a few Megaminx solves for the first time in 4 or 5 days and set new PBs (times are in my sig)

the avg12 is a rolling average including times from 4 or 5 days so it will probably improve even more after i do some more solves 

the PB single beat my old PB by 20 seconds O_O

EDIT: in fact, did one more solve and it brought my avg12 below 4 minutes!!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Timed a few Megaminx solves [...] and set new PBs (times are in my sig)



Don't do this, everyone! The reason should be obvious: if you beat your time later on, nobody will know what your PBs were at this point. So you might as well just not post. If you want to post personal best times, it's a really good idea to just post the times... not all that hard and it makes the post actually worthwhile if you ever want to look back at your progression.


I got a 26.702 4x4sim single... with OLL parity! Ha ha! I used the pure parity and had an OLL skip, then a T perm. Has anyone else done sub 27 single on real or sim?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2010)

qqwref said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Timed a few Megaminx solves [...] and set new PBs (times are in my sig)
> ...



 didn't think of that lol...in that case

PB single: 3:11.32
PB avg5: 3:26.25
PB avg12: 3:52.44 


and congrats on the 4x4 solve!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 22, 2010)

qqwref said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Timed a few Megaminx solves [...] and set new PBs (times are in my sig)
> ...





Yeah this is one of the main reasons to why I'm just cubing irl now 


My "accomplishment":

5x5x5 average of 25: 1:30.02

(But I did the next solve and the average of 26 was sub 1:30)

I thought my average of 25 would be well under 1:30, maybe 1:28, but I was wrong...


----------



## keemy (Jul 22, 2010)

I RESEMBLED A MARU 4x4 MY GREATEST CUBING ACCOMPLISHMENT EVAR

oh yeh and the other day I got a sub 21 avg of 100 OH so that was cool too I guess.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 22, 2010)

keemy said:


> I RESEMBLED A MARU 4x4 MY GREATEST CUBING ACCOMPLISHMENT EVAR
> 
> oh yeh and the other day I got a sub 21 avg of 100 OH so that was cool too I guess.



You resembled a Maru 4x4.

How so?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> First timed averages for 2x2 (ortega): 7.38 avg5, 8.24 avg12.



qq my first timed was in this week's comp which failed.


----------



## ianini (Jul 22, 2010)

After about a 4 week break... WTF?!?!

Average of 5: 12.28 
1. 11.36 U L2 B D F B D' F D' L2 U' D B L' U B' D2 B D L' D2 R B' D R' 
2. 13.63 D B D' F B2 U2 F2 D U2 R D2 R' B2 L R B' U' F' L' R D F2 R B' R' 
3. 11.86 F2 L' U' B' D' L F' B D' B F2 R' L' F2 U F' U' B2 U' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B2 
4. (11.19+) F D B2 R' L F2 D2 L2 B D B2 U2 B' U D' B2 R B' L2 D' U2 L' B L R 
5. (27.68) D R' B' R U2 B F2 R D2 L' U2 F U L D2 B L D' L R' D F' D B2 F 

That fourth solve was nl too... :/

W/ f-2 w/ Studio stickers. Its' my cube for nats.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 22, 2010)

16.77 Average of 12
16.35 Average of 5 in bold


Spoiler



Average: 16.77
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 14.93
Worst Time: 22.56
Individual Times:
*1.	15.15	B L2 D' L' U2 L' R' D' U B' R' F2 D U L U B' F2 R2 D F D' U2 L' D2
2.	17.91	B' F2 L R' F D2 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 U B2 F2 U2 L' F' U R B' F' L' B2 F' L
3.	15.28	U2 L R F L D' U' F R' B' F2 L2 R2 D2 B' L D U2 B F2 L' R2 U2 B U2
4.	17.71	D' U F' L2 U B2 F' U2 L R2 D2 L' D' U L' B F' R2 B2 D' U L2 R2 F' L
5.	16.05	L2 U2 R' F R' B2 L2 R U2 L' F' L' R F2 L2 F' L' D2 R' D2 B F2 L D' U*
6.	17.75	U' L2 R' U B2 L' R2 D2 F' L B F' R2 D' L' R' D U2 B' F L R2 D' U' B'
7.	16.86	B F' L2 B F2 D2 U' L' R U2 L2 R2 F L' D2 L2 U B' L R' D' B2 F' L2 R
8.	16.63	D L' R' D2 L' R' D2 U' B' F U R D' R B F2 L' B2 D U2 B D L' R' F
9.	(14.93)	U' B' U2 L2 R' B' L R B2 F U2 B2 D U L' U' R2 D U' F L B' U2 L B2
10.	18.28	D2 L2 R' F' R2 D B D2 B2 F' L' B F' U L2 R' B2 F2 L2 U R B' L2 R' U2
11.	(22.56)	L2 R2 D L F2 D' U' L2 B D2 U2 L2 R2 D' B' F D F L R2 B2 U' F' U F
12.	16.09	F' D' U B L R U B F2 R F U F' L' R2 F' D' L2 R2 B' D U2 R' F2 R'


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 22, 2010)

keemy said:


> I *RESEMBLED* A MARU 4x4 MY GREATEST CUBING ACCOMPLISHMENT EVAR
> 
> oh yeh and the other day I got a sub 21 avg of 100 OH so that was cool too I guess.


I'm sorry man. That's unfortunate.

Sub 2:30 average of FIFTY minx solves. Holy **** I'm exhausted. 2:05.67 single, 2:16.62 AO5, 2:22.69 AO12.


----------



## Weston (Jul 22, 2010)

OH
number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.43
worst time: 22.29

current avg5: 15.46 (σ = 1.51)
best avg5: 14.99 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 16.66 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 16.53 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 17.22 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 17.25


Spoiler



15.83, 15.90, 16.77, 17.33, 13.56, 16.41, 17.50, 16.26, 19.01, 16.79, 15.74, 16.80, 16.02, 20.84, 17.95, 15.26, 16.02, 18.71, 20.62, 16.88, 15.01, 18.34, 17.19, 17.38, 19.24, 17.69, 15.92, 18.96, 16.82, 16.44, 19.58, 16.54, 17.93, 22.29, 17.55, 18.42, 19.01, 17.19, 18.73, 17.25, 19.51, 20.64, 15.60, 16.00, 15.36, 13.60, 17.78, 13.43, 17.28, 15.51


 Red bull <3


----------



## aronpm (Jul 22, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Don't do this, everyone! The reason should be obvious: if you beat your time later on, nobody will know what your PBs were at this point. So you might as well just not post. If you want to post personal best times, it's a really good idea to just post the times... not all that hard and it makes the post actually worthwhile if you ever want to look back at your progression.



This is why when I post new 3x3 PBs I put my previous PBs in brackets.


----------



## clericlaw (Jul 22, 2010)

finally got average of under 1 min with 36 solves. next step is under 50 secs


----------



## Zava (Jul 22, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.63
1. 2.84 U' F' R U2 R' U2 F U' F U'
2. 3.15 R' F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U' R2
3. (4.44) U2 F R' F2 U R U2 R
4. 2.18 R F' U R' U' R2
5. 2.43 R' F U R' U R' U F U
6. 2.70 R F U2 F U R' U R' F
7. (2.09) U' R' F' U F R F2 U' R
8. 2.93 F U R U2 F2 R F' R F2 U'
9. 2.85 F2 R' U' R F' U2 R U F
10. 2.62 R2 U2 F' R' F2 R'
11. 2.41 U2 R2 U F2 R' U R F2
12. 2.16 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R F 


wtf...so easy ones


----------



## janelle (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally a sub20 ao12 
Average of 12: 19.04


Spoiler



1. 18.45 D L2 U L F U R2 B L' R' D2 R2 F R2 L' D L2 U' R' U2 L' U' F' B' U'
2. (16.51) B F' R B' F2 D' B' D2 B' U R' D' L' B D' L2 D' B' D R' F D U' R D'
3. 18.54 F2 B' L2 D2 B' F' U' L' B F D B L D2 R2 U' B' D F2 U2 R' U2 F' B' U
4. (23.08[pll skip]) U2 R2 D' B' R D2 F B2 L2 F' B2 R2 U D2 F2 D R D' B2 D R2 B' F' L2 U
5. 17.79 F2 U2 R D U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U' R' F2 R' B' L R U2 B2 R' D F2 R' D R D'
6. 17.88 L' D' L2 D2 R B L F L' D2 R U2 D R U R' U2 F U F2 L F2 R F2 U'
7. 20.81 L' D' B L F2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 L' R B' R2 L' B' R F R B2 D' B2 L'
8. 19.17 B' F2 U R' U R2 D U2 L' B' R2 B2 F' U R L' F2 B D2 R2 D' L' B2 R L'
9. 19.07 B2 R' L2 D2 F R' U2 L D2 R F' L' U' R2 D U' L2 U R' L' D2 L' F B' L'
10. 20.49 F U2 B2 U' D2 B D' U' B2 R2 U F B2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 F' R B2 U' R2 D2 R2
11. 20.88 U' B D U' F2 L' R B2 R2 D' L R F2 U2 F' U' R2 B' L2 R' D2 F' R2 U' D'
12. 17.34 R' L F D2 L' D2 L2 B L2 D R F' L' U' L2 U2 D' B' D' B' U' R2 B2 L D2



I also got a sub19 ao5 in there on video which I'll probably upload that later on.  The ao100 was 21.85 with a 13.85 nl in there. These are probably my new pbs. 

Average of 100: 21.85


Spoiler



1. 21.96 D U R2 L' B' D' F L' U' B D' R2 D F2 B R B2 F L' F2 L2 U B F' U2
2. 23.35 B2 U' R2 F L' U2 F' U' R2 L B' D' F2 U2 L' D F' B L' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U'
3. 26.88 U' L U' R' B2 F' R2 D F B D' R2 B D' F2 U' B' U' R2 U R B2 D2 L' D
4. 21.63 B F2 U R' F' R' U2 R2 B' D' R D R' L D R2 B2 R U D' R' D2 L' D F2
5. 22.48 L' D' U2 B' U' L' B' U2 D' B U2 R' L2 F2 U' B2 U B D B' F' L2 F' B2 R'
6. 21.93 F' D B' L2 D2 R D F R B' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' F' D2 F' L2 B2 L D' R2
7. 23.58 B2 R' B D2 B2 F' R' D' B2 D' B F L B' F2 U2 R2 F D' L B' F U' R2 U'
8. 20.52 D U L' B2 U' D2 R2 F' D2 R B2 D' B2 D U2 L2 U' D L F' B' L2 F' B U'
9. 21.83 U2 D' B F L2 D2 U' L2 B' L F L' F' L' D R' D2 F2 L2 D2 F L D' U' F2
10. 22.94 D2 U2 F' B R F' R' L2 F2 D B' D F' B' D' U L2 B2 U2 L B2 F' L D2 F2
11. 24.35 D2 R2 D' F' D2 U2 F U' L U' B' D F B D2 F2 B2 D2 F' B R' B2 R2 D2 U
12. 20.57 B R' L2 D U2 F2 L R F2 B' D' R F' L' U' F' L2 D2 L' D' U' L R2 U2 F'
13. 23.22 F' D2 F R B D2 R D' B2 L F D2 B U' R U' F' B2 R' U' R' D' U' R2 F
14. 19.39 L2 R B' D U2 L2 U R2 L B' D U' F U' B2 R' F' D2 R B' D' R L U' L2
15. 21.57 F2 U2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 L U B' F R' D B D L R U' B' U F B D B' L'
16. 19.64 U2 R U2 L2 U R' U' B2 R' B L R2 D' R' D' U' B' D' L R' D2 F' L R' B2
17. 19.13 D' L D' R2 B' D2 U B2 L U2 R' F B2 L' U D2 F U2 B' L U L' B' D2 F2
18. 25.91 R' B R' F D2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B' U D' B2 F2 R2 L' U2 D B' F2
19. 25.60[green] R' F U2 B F R2 D' U L B D F2 D' R' F B2 L' D' L2 R U2 B2 U R2 B2
20. 22.92 D B' D' L U' D F R L' D2 U' B' D2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' U B2 U' D2 R2 F2 U'
21. 27.42 U2 B' L' B' F2 U L' U' L2 B L' U2 L2 D2 B R' F' U2 B U' R U2 R' L' U'
22. 23.72 D F' R2 B2 U' F R' F2 R' D' L2 R' D' U' R2 D' U2 B U' F B R2 F L F
23. 24.24 R2 B U' B2 R' U R2 L2 U' F D B2 F' D2 U2 L D' R D R L2 B' F L F2
24. 19.18 L2 F B R F' L2 B D2 R2 B' R' F2 R' D R2 B2 D R D L2 F2 L' F U L2
25. 20.21 U' L2 U R' F U' R D2 R U F2 B' U F' R2 L F B2 U' R L D B D' B2
26. 23.22 U' D B U' R' B' F D F2 R' U2 R2 L B' L R D2 R2 F' U' R2 B' D' L2 U2
27. 23.48 F B D B' U D2 R F2 B' L2 R' F2 B U R D F' D U F2 L' R' F' D B
28. 25.37 U B2 D2 F2 L' D B U F2 R' D R' D' U B F D U2 B2 F2 L' R U L2 R'
29. 26.29 R2 L2 F2 U F R L2 F' R' U2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 L2 U D F' L B2 U' F L D2
30. 20.09 U2 B' L' B F2 L R2 B' D L R' B2 L' R' B' L F2 R' D L' D' U F' U2 L'
31. 22.62 R2 B' U B' F D2 R' B2 U' B' D B' U2 F2 B U' R2 D2 R' F2 L F' D' F' D'
32. (29.05) D F2 D B' U R2 F2 U L' D U2 B R D B2 D' F' R F R2 U' F' L2 B' D'
33. 24.86 B' R2 U2 D2 B' D2 R' L' D2 R2 L2 D B' F' L2 R U2 L D' L' U R F2 U' F2
34. 18.15[oll skip] L2 R D' R2 L B F2 D' U' L2 U R' F R2 B' F L' D2 R D2 U' L U2 F' B
35. 24.30 B2 R' L U' L2 F U L' B L B' R2 L B F' U F' R2 F D U' L2 F2 B2 L2
36. 27.07 R U' R L' D' L' F2 U' L' R' D U2 B2 R D2 F' L2 U' F2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 B
37. 24.45 U' F' L2 D' F' B' U' B' F2 R' U2 R' L2 B2 R2 B' U' F2 R' B2 L' B2 D' B2 L2
38. 21.51 B L D2 R F D F U2 B' F R' D R F D F2 D2 F' B2 R' U2 D' L2 U L
39. 20.88 L' D R' B' D L' D B' U' R' L' D2 R L' B L U2 L' U2 F U F' L' D2 F
40. 23.78 B' U' F2 L' B2 D' F2 U R' U' F U2 L2 D F' B L R2 F' R D R L D' F2
41. 24.87 B2 U' B2 F U L2 B' L R2 U' R2 D L' R2 U R U2 R' F2 D B D2 U F' L'
42. 19.07 D2 F' L' D' R U2 D' L' R2 U R' U' R' D' U L2 U L' R B' R2 F2 D' B L
43. 19.74 B F2 R2 L U2 B' L2 U' F B2 U B' R2 B2 F L' F2 U' L' D2 F2 R' L' U B
44. 19.10 R2 B2 R' B' R L' B D L2 R2 U2 D2 F' R2 U R L2 F B2 U R F L F' R'
45. 21.16 B D' R' D2 R2 D2 U B' F2 U D' R' U' L2 B L D F D R D' B F2 D U
46. 21.01 B2 D' R B' F R' F' U2 L2 D F D U2 R B' D F U' D2 F' D2 F' B2 U2 B'
47. 21.54 U F L' U' F' U2 F2 U' F R F2 R2 U2 F' L' F' U' R L2 D B U' R D R2
48. 19.75 B' R U' D2 B2 L2 B D' F' L2 U2 D B R2 B2 F D2 L F2 B' L' R2 D2 U' F'
49. 23.33 F2 D2 B2 F L' U B' D U' B' F2 U' L U' F' D R2 U D' R2 B2 R' U D R
50. 23.08 R L' F2 R2 D' L2 D R' U' B D L U2 L B' R' U2 D2 R' L' B U2 F' B' U
51. 19.82 R2 F' B' R2 F L2 F U2 L' B' F L2 D U' B2 D L' B' D2 B' L2 D R2 L2 U2
52. 20.72 B2 L D' U' R' D2 R U' R' L D U' F2 L' R' U2 B F U2 D2 R B F' D2 L
53. 18.13 F2 R' F' U2 D B' L F2 R D2 R2 L2 F R' D2 F2 L U' F U F D2 B2 D' R2
54. 25.89 B R' B L R F B2 R' L2 D U2 B' F R2 U' B' U B L' U' L' R B U' F2
55. 21.60 L2 U2 B D' B2 L B R F' R L2 U2 B' L2 D' F2 U B' F' U D' R2 L F' B2
56. 21.42 D' U L D2 R2 L2 D' L2 R F' B U' D B D' B' D R' L D B2 F2 D L' D
57. 26.92 B' L2 B U R' U' R F2 L R' U D2 R2 B U L2 B' L' U D' B' L R' F U'
58. 23.56 U B2 F2 R2 F L2 F' B2 D F L2 R' U F' L' D2 B D2 R U D' R U2 R F2
59. 21.71 R2 B R2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 R D L F L2 F' U2 D2 B2 U' R F' D2 F2 L R2
60. 22.03 L U B2 F U' R B' F' R' D L' B2 L D F2 R' F R' B2 F L' B2 F U2 B
61. 20.27 B2 U D B F' L R' D' F D' U R' L U2 R2 F' U L2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L'
62. 22.39 U' D' R F L' R2 U' D B2 U2 B' L U B' F2 L F2 D2 L2 F' D2 R D' B2 L'
63. 22.29 R2 B D2 R F2 R U B' L R' F2 D B' F' L D B L2 D' R' L B' D' U' R'
64. 19.99 B' R' U2 L R2 U2 D' L R2 B2 L' R B R D' U2 L B2 U' F' B U' L U2 R
65. 24.69 L' R B R D' R2 U' F' D2 F U R' F' L' D U F' B L D B L' D2 B' U2
66. 23.81 R' L' F2 B R' D' B' F2 D2 U' R F' R2 D2 B' L' D2 U B' R' F B2 U L' R2
67. 21.00 D' R U' D2 L D' R2 U2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 R F2 B' R F L2 R2 U' D2 B R' B'
68. 23.27 B' R2 D2 U B' U' B' R L2 B U2 D2 B R L U2 D' R2 B2 F' U' R B2 D2 R'
69. *(13.85[yes!!! easy f2l]) L' U L' R' B' L B2 L' F' B2 R2 L2 D' F' D' F' U2 B2 U2 B' L U2 L2 R' B2*
70. 19.58 U L2 B' R2 U D2 L' B' L R2 F2 U' L2 F' U' F' L U' R2 F2 L B R U D
71. 26.61 F2 D2 L2 D2 F L B D U F R2 L D B' L2 D' L2 F' R' L F' B2 D2 F' D2
72. 22.54 F L2 F B2 U' D2 F2 R' D R2 L' B D2 R2 U' F' D' L D2 B' R2 D U R L
73. 23.32 D' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L F2 L' R' U2 B2 L2 B U B2 L2 B U R' B F2 D F' D
74. 18.46 B' U' D' B2 D L B D2 R2 U F2 B D L2 R2 B D' U R L2 F2 U F' U' D2
75. 19.23 L R D2 R D2 B L' D' F' L F L' U2 F R F' U2 D' B L U2 B2 R' B L'
76. 16.44 U2 F D B' F L F2 R B2 D L2 D' R L2 U B F' R' U2 D2 F' D' L' D2 R
77. 21.37 B2 L2 F2 B2 D' R U2 R' B' D' U' B' D' U B2 F2 L' F' R2 L' B L' U' B' R'
78. 18.36 D L D2 B' L R F' R2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' F' B D2 L2 F R B2 F2
79. 22.51 B L2 R2 D2 B R F R2 U R2 D2 F' R2 L2 D F2 L' R B F' R U' D2 B' U
80. 18.99 L' D' L' B' R' B2 L B L2 R2 D2 U L B L' R' B2 U L2 D F2 L' U' B F
81. 20.59 U' L' F2 U2 B2 R U L2 B F' D U' L2 F' R2 U2 F' B2 R B' F2 L D2 F' U'
82. 24.05 F B2 D L2 B D2 B D B U' F B D U L' B2 R2 U' B2 R' F2 L' B' L' U
83. 23.63 U2 B' F' D B2 U2 B' F2 U L D2 R2 D2 R F2 B' U D' B2 F' D2 R2 L' U' D2
84. 23.75 R D' R2 F2 D' U2 L F' B D2 L2 D2 L' B R F2 R D B F R U' L B2 L'
85. 18.30 U' D' B U2 B D2 F2 L' D L2 F R U2 R F D B2 U' B' F2 L D' F2 R B2
86. 25.13 B L' U2 D2 L2 F2 R B F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 D L2 R' F2 R F2 U F2 D F D'
87. 23.89 F' B' D2 B F' R2 B U2 B' D2 B2 F2 L' B' U2 B L' D' B' U2 R' U2 B D R2
88. 18.45 D L2 U L F U R2 B L' R' D2 R2 F R2 L' D L2 U' R' U2 L' U' F' B' U'
89. 16.51 B F' R B' F2 D' B' D2 B' U R' D' L' B D' L2 D' B' D R' F D U' R D'
90. 18.54 F2 B' L2 D2 B' F' U' L' B F D B L D2 R2 U' B' D F2 U2 R' U2 F' B' U
91. 23.08[pll skip] U2 R2 D' B' R D2 F B2 L2 F' B2 R2 U D2 F2 D R D' B2 D R2 B' F' L2 U
92. 17.79 F2 U2 R D U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U' R' F2 R' B' L R U2 B2 R' D F2 R' D R D'
93. 17.88 L' D' L2 D2 R B L F L' D2 R U2 D R U R' U2 F U F2 L F2 R F2 U'
94. 20.81 L' D' B L F2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 L' R B' R2 L' B' R F R B2 D' B2 L'
95. 19.17 B' F2 U R' U R2 D U2 L' B' R2 B2 F' U R L' F2 B D2 R2 D' L' B2 R L'
96. 19.07 B2 R' L2 D2 F R' U2 L D2 R F' L' U' R2 D U' L2 U R' L' D2 L' F B' L'
97. 20.49 F U2 B2 U' D2 B D' U' B2 R2 U F B2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 F' R B2 U' R2 D2 R2
98. 20.88 U' B D U' F2 L' R B2 R2 D' L R F2 U2 F' U' R2 B' L2 R' D2 F' R2 U' D'
99. 17.34 R' L F D2 L' D2 L2 B L2 D R F' L' U' L2 U2 D' B' D' B' U' R2 B2 L D2
100. 21.92 D U R' F U D' F2 B' R D' L U' L2 U2 D2 B' D L' F2 B R2 B D2 F2 B'


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2010)

pb avg of 5 20.18  nearly sub 20 should of been sub 20 but i poppd i f2l

pb avg of 200 sub 25 24.70
im happy and convinced ill be consistantly sub 20 befor september


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 22, 2010)

Average of 5: 13.37
1. (15.03) L' F2 R' B' L' D' R' D2 F D' F U2 R D2 U B2 L' D' B L F2 B L U' L' 
2. (11.61) L2 F2 U2 F' U B D2 U2 B2 D2 L U' R2 D' F R' U2 F B' D' U R B R2 F' 
3. 12.64 D B2 U2 D R U' B U' F2 B' L' B' L2 U L D F2 B' U R D2 U F L B' 
4. 14.71 D2 R2 U' D F2 D L R2 B U' L2 R' D B2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 F R2 F' U2 L' U2 
5. 12.75 B2 F U' D L R' U F2 R' U' B F2 R2 D' U R U2 D2 L U R2 U D2 L' F

1337 average.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2010)

OH personal best average of 12:

21.36, 21.15, 25.47, (31.89), 23.45, 20.69, 31.54, 22.25, (20.43), 25.83, 22.91, 22.58 = 23.72

Solves 5-9 were an average of 22.13, which is only .03 away from my pb avg of 5.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 22, 2010)

K, so I just improved.

The first five solves of the day made a 9.87 avg5. Later I got 10.13 avg12 and 9.51 avg5, both pbs. And then I got 10.02 avg12. oO


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2010)

1:39.25, 1:37.10, 1:37.52, (1:34.13), 1:48.91, 1:37.65, 1:47.04, (1:53.29), 1:37.78, 1:47.73, 1:37.30, 1:40.34 -> 1:41.06


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

joey said:


> 1:39.25, 1:37.10, 1:37.52, (1:34.13), 1:48.91, 1:37.65, 1:47.04, (1:53.29), 1:37.78, 1:47.73, 1:37.30, 1:40.34 -> 1:41.06



5x5, I'm guessing.


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, twas 5x5.
Meep told me to be sub1:40 by nats.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 22, 2010)

Ima gonna race Joey  Considering I'm just sub-1:50, he might get sub 1:40 before me =/


----------



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2010)

Computer 2x2x2:
- did a nonlucky solve at over 10 keytaps/sec: 27 moves in 2.668
- 2.99 2.235 2.854 3.141 (4.17) 3.65 2.559 3.738 3.585 (2.189) 2.927 2.293 => *2.997* avg12  Still using ortega!!!

Computer 5x5x5:
- 54.312 (52.709) 59.251 (59.73) 52.851 => *55.471* avg5
- 56.484 57.095 (1:08.947) 56.197 54.312 (52.709) 59.251 59.73 52.851 57.378 59.191 55.473 => *56.796* avg12, not PB (by .014) but check out those 9 sub-1s in a row, I got another one afterward for 10 in a row but the average got worse... I remember when a single sub-1 was insane (well, OK, I remember when a single sub-1:30 was insane)


----------



## Shortey (Jul 22, 2010)

F-in lucky average but who cares!?!

Average of 5: 8.74
1. (7.44) U' D2 R B F U' B' L' U2 D L' B' L U B D2 L R' D2 U L F L2 U' R2
2. 8.49 U D' B' L' B' F L B D L2 F R B U R' L2 U' F' R2 U' L U' R L' B
3. (15.99) L D R2 B L U2 F U' F R' L2 B' L' U D R' L' F' L R' U' L' F2 L U
4. 8.43 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' R' U' B2 L' B L D U' B L' B' D2 L2 R' D F' R' B
5. 9.31 D F2 L2 D' U R2 U R L2 U D F2 R2 F U' F R B' L' U R2 D' R2 U F2 

7 was oll skip and both 8s were PLL skips.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2010)

im improving so fast at megaminx 

Today i set a PB single of 2:48.59 (non-lucky ofc..i never get lucky with megaminx..)....my previous PB, set YESTERDAY, was 3:11.32

Also i got a 3:24.84 avg12...as of YESTERDAY, my PB avg12 was 3:52.44

If only i could improve so quickly at 3x3...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 22, 2010)

Morten said:


> F-in lucky average but who cares!?!
> 
> Average of 5: 8.74
> 1. (7.44) U' D2 R B F U' B' L' U2 D L' B' L U B D2 L R' D2 U L F L2 U' R2
> ...



wat


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 23, 2010)

7.14 D' L D U B2 D2 B F R' D F2 R' D L2 R D2 U2 B2 D U' L' D L' D' B'

z'x2R'D'FLU'
xR'UM'URMUrU'M2U'R
RUR'URU2R'
U'M2U'M'U'M'
U2MU2M'
U'MU2M'

beat old pb by .01 woot (and tied anthony :3)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 23, 2010)

Master Magic.

number of times: 200/224
best time: 3.20
worst time: 8.25

current avg5: 3.64 (σ = 0.33)
*best avg5: 3.35 (σ = 0.04)*

current avg12: 3.90 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 3.53 (σ = 0.14)

session mean: 3.96



Spoiler



3.90, 3.59, 4.20, 4.27, 5.65, 4.43, 4.04, 4.75, 8.25, 3.97, 4.19, 4.91, 4.10, 6.07, DNF(23.93), DNF(0.99), 4.25, 3.92, 4.17, 3.42, 3.89, 4.07, 3.71, 3.91, 6.08, 3.65, 3.65, 6.38, 6.12, 3.96, 5.99, 6.67, 3.45, 3.49, 3.71, 3.54, 3.66, 3.62, 3.42, 3.48, 3.76, 3.37, 4.46, 3.72, 3.39, 3.41, 3.43, 3.83, 3.38, 3.99, 4.29, 3.33, 6.98+, 3.33, 3.31, 5.50, 5.08, 4.55, 3.57, 4.17, 3.47, 5.39+, 4.76, 3.61, 3.57, 4.70, 4.13, 3.65, 3.95, 4.48, 4.17, 4.11, 3.63, 3.43, 3.72, 3.47, 3.45, 6.04+, 3.45, 4.48, 4.16, 3.67, 3.45, 3.70, 3.36, 3.99, 4.72, 6.14, 3.39, 3.50, DNF(12.48), 3.76, DNF(0.01), 3.53, 3.84, 5.23, 3.44, 3.50, 3.41, 3.49, 4.11, 4.43, 3.78, 3.89, 3.86, 4.58, 3.48, 3.75, DNF(3.78), 3.54, 3.50, 3.60, 3.75, 4.04, 3.96, 3.39, 3.52, 4.72, DNF(5.78), DNF(7.32), DNF(1.18), 3.57, 3.68, 4.15, 4.11, 3.36, 5.36, 3.60, 3.75, DNF(6.13), 3.98, 3.76, 3.93, 3.40, 3.37, 3.42, 3.24, 3.96, 3.81, 3.47, 3.91, 3.41, 3.96, 3.84, 3.52, 3.43, 5.59, DNF(6.69), 3.42, 3.69, 4.13, DNF(5.47), 3.44, DNF(5.32), 3.92, *3.41, 3.40, 3.33, 3.32, 3.32*, 3.46, DNF(4.22), 3.68, 3.99, 3.42, 3.59, DNF(4.62), DNF(2.56), 3.36, DNF(5.68), 3.46, 3.50, 3.42, 3.32, DNF(6.69), 3.51, 3.53, 3.27, 3.55, 4.45, DNF(4.59), 3.93, DNF(4.47), 5.90+, DNF(2.28), 7.23+, 3.38, 3.41, DNF(2.58), 3.26, 3.47, 3.50, 3.39, 3.71, 3.34, 3.51, 3.75, DNF(4.78), 4.01, 3.38, 3.33, 3.63, 5.02, 3.36, 3.38, 3.56, 3.56, 3.65, 3.20, DNF(7.17), 3.47, 3.60, 3.60, 3.35, 3.80, 3.36, DNF(3.24), 3.43, 3.32, 4.11, 3.41, 3.38, 7.18+, 3.40


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 23, 2010)

Just got my first clock.
Single - 16.68
avg5 - 23.38

I think it took about 30 total solves to get 20.xx
Took 40 solves to get the 16.68


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 23, 2010)

3x3x3 average of 50: 11.07

Nothing special but at least it's a PB...


I will learn full CMLL if BigGreen gets a... sub 9.5 avg of 12!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 23, 2010)

2x2
OMG. I am never ever going to beat this.
My avg12 was like 5.26 3 days ago and avg5 was 4.42

*3.99 avg12*
4.30	F U2 F' U R F' R' F U
4.34	R2 F' R' F U2 R' U2 R2 U'
4.28	F2 U R2 F' U2 F' U R2
3.84	U R U' R F R2 U' F U2
(2.59)	R U R' U R U2 R U'
(8.21)	F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R F R2
3.88	U' F' U2 F' R2 F2
4.44	F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U R'
4.68	F' U' R F' U F U2 R2
3.47	R' U F' U R' U F2 U F
3.86	U' F2 R F2 R' U R2 U R'
2.83	R2 F' R F R' F R'

<3 CLL


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Computer 5x5x5:
> - 54.312 (52.709) 59.251 (59.73) 52.851 => *55.471* avg5
> - 56.484 57.095 (1:08.947) 56.197 54.312 (52.709) 59.251 59.73 52.851 57.378 59.191 55.473 => *56.796* avg12, not PB (by .014) but check out those 9 sub-1s in a row, I got another one afterward for 10 in a row but the average got worse... I remember when a single sub-1 was insane (well, OK, I remember when a single sub-1:30 was insane)



:O


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 23, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 2x2
> OMG. I am never ever going to beat this.
> My avg12 was like 5.26 3 days ago and avg5 was 4.42
> 
> ...



3.49 average of 12 with that .


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 23, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...



What's your best average of 12?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 23, 2010)

3:49:00 megaminx. Beat previous pb by 1.00 seconds.


----------



## Faz (Jul 23, 2010)

best time: 5.799
worst time: 13.417

current avg5: 9.661 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 7.774 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 8.998 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 8.438 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 9.064 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 8.995 (σ = 1.16)


The 5 was F U R U' R' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' for LL


----------



## Shortey (Jul 23, 2010)

holy crap


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 23, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



Something around there ha...sub 3.5...3.4x


----------



## Escher (Jul 23, 2010)

8.995 avg of 100 what the **** Feliks.


----------



## Toad (Jul 23, 2010)

Escher said:


> 8.995 avg of 100 what the **** Feliks.



This.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 23, 2010)

lol feliks


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 23, 2010)

hax >:|


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 23, 2010)

2x2:

Average of 5: 4.65
1. (2.24) F R U' F R2 F' U R' U'
2. 3.51 R2 F U' F' U F
3. 5.58 F' U R' U F' U R2 F' R'
4. 4.87 R U2 R F2 U' F R' F2 U2
5. (8.61) U' F' R2 U R' U' R2 F R U' 

Usually average in the 5's.
1 and 4 were easy ortega scrambles; easy CLL on 2, and EG on 3 and 5; I don't know enough cases of either to get them very often. 
Could have been better, of course.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 23, 2010)

OH:

avg of 50: 21.62 (avg of 49 was 21.47, the 50th solve was a 27 +2 )

avg of 12: 20.04 :fp (so close  almost a pb)

avg of 5: 18.25 (sub ER  individual times: 16.70, 18.71, 14.49, 26.47, 19.33)

single: 14.49 full step


Reconstruction of 14.49:

scramble: U' F' D U' B' F' L2 B2 F2 L2 R' D L2 B F R' D F U' F2 D2 B' F2 D2 U'

X-Cross: y' L' U L2' R U' L (6)

2nd + 3rd pair: U R U' R2 U R y L U L' (9)

4th pair: U2 y L' U L U2 y L U L' (8)

OLL: U r U2' R' U' R U' r' (8)

PLL: y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11)

Total moves: 42

Time: 14.49

Tps: 2.9 (I guess this is okay for me...)

(I'm typed it out so it's easier to read. I'm a righty)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > 8.995 avg of 100 what the **** Feliks.
> ...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 23, 2010)

2 11.xx's and 1 12.xx in one average of 12.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

D L2 U D2 R2 D2 F' R' L2 B' U2 D' B' U F2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L B F'.
Love, qqtimer.

2-move x-cross on D.

Additionally, 19.99 average of 25.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 24, 2010)

New avg 5/12 PBs

Avg of 5:
19.93, 21.94, 18.93, 20.44, 21.38 = 20.58

Avg of 12:
21.40, 23.05, 19.93, 21.94, 18.93, 20.44, 21.38, 24.22, 24.83, 24.43, 21.67, 19.89 = 21.83


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 24, 2010)

First time touching my 5x5 in months.
2:37.40 avg5
2:43.04 avg12

I think I'm actually going to practice it again.


----------



## Truncator (Jul 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> D L2 U D2 R2 D2 F' R' L2 B' U2 D' B' U F2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L B F'.
> Love, qqtimer.
> 
> 2-move x-cross on D.
> ...


11.40 with N perm lol


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 24, 2010)

1. 11.35 - D R' U2 B' R2 U L' F' L2 R' D R' D2 B' D2 B2 D' R D2 B R D2 R' F B 
2. 17.37 - R2 D' B D U F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 B L' U B2 L2 U L F D2 L2 B2 U 
3. 14.66 - L' D U' R' U2 B' D' U B' F' D2 L2 D2 L B' L R2 D2 U' R F2 U' F2 R' B' 
4. 23.61 - U F2 L F' B2 D F D2 U B' F' D R' F U R' F B' U F2 U B' F D2 B2 
5. 18.00 - L' F2 U R B' R B' R2 L D F' D B2 L' F' D' U' B2 D2 F' U D2 L' B F2


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 24, 2010)

Non-Lucky PB: 16.57

B2 D2 R2 D U2 B U2 L2 D' L' F B U B2 F L' R U2 B' L B U2 R B L' 

Cross: x2 y' U' L F' U R U2 R' z2 D'
F2L#1: U R U' R'
F2L#2: y R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L#3: y R' U R U' R U R'
F2L#4: y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
PLL: y L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Finally plucked up ther courage to switch colour schemes


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 24, 2010)

MARU 4x4!!! <3 <3 <3

*1:11.46 avg5*
1:13.55
1:09.40
1:11.43
(1:04.81)	
(1:18.71)	

*1:15.01 avg12*
1:14.15
1:15.84
(1:22.66)
1:13.55
1:09.40
1:11.43
(1:04.81)
1:18.71
1:17.59
1:20.68
1:12.25
1:16.47

HUGE improvement. I just opened this thing!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes!!!

OH:

Average: 19.88
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 16.63
Worst Time: 30.03
Individual Times:
1.	17.26	D F2 L' R' B' F' L U F' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B' L R D' B U2 B2 D L2 R U
2.	20.34	D2 U2 L' D B2 F2 L' F2 L2 U L2 R U2 R U L2 R2 D' U' F D2 U' B F2 D'
3.	19.34	D2 R' U' F2 L' R' D2 U' F' U2 B L' R2 U' L B R2 B F L2 R U' B' L' U2
4.	22.48	D' U2 L' R2 B2 F D' F R2 D U' L2 B' L R U R2 D2 L R2 B' F2 U L2 U'
5.	19.47	R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F' D U L2 R' D2 U' B' R' D2 L R' B2 F' L2 R D2 U' L2 R2
6.	21.58	D2 U' L U' F U' R F' L2 D U' L2 B D R2 B2 R' U' F D2 U' B F2 R F
7.	(30.03)	D2 U F R B' F D2 U' B' F' D2 F R2 D2 F' L B2 F2 D' U L' F2 D2 B2 L'
8.	18.07	R' B L R2 D L2 D2 U' B' D U B' F2 L2 D R2 D2 L' B F D' U2 B2 F2 U'
9.	22.11	B L D R' D2 U2 R B L2 R' B D' F' D U R D2 U2 L B2 F' D2 U L2 D
10.	(16.63)	L D R D2 U' B R' B2 F U2 L2 R F L F2 D2 R' F U' L R' D' U2 F' R'
11.	18.40	B F D2 F' D L' F' U F R U' F D' B F' L' R B2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' U2 B
12.	19.77	F2 L R U2 B F D F' D' B' R' B2 U2 F' D' U R F U2 R2 U2 L B2 F' L2

PLL skip on the 17 (No AUF)

EDIT: 21.12 avg of 50 (I'll get sub-21 next time hopefully )

And 19.72 avg of 12 (I rolled the first two times from the 19.88 average with two 18s )


----------



## Truncator (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice 5x5 

Average: 1:48.79 (σ = 1.72)
1:47.30, 1:49.03, 1:46.66, (1:42.22), 1:49.19, 1:48.53, 1:52.31, (1:56.93), 1:48.72, 1:51.21, 1:46.83, 1:48.12


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2010)

Computer cube 3x3:
10.829 13.939 (8.774) 10.453 (15.456) 10.307 10.519 12.816 14.047 12.296 9.816 11.608 => 11.663
in one breath...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> OH:
> 
> ...


:O

Edit : 16.90, (14.61), 16.40, 18.52, 18.10, 21.10, 15.56, (21.25), 20.73, 17.86, 19.73, 17.36 = 18.23
Hehe  OH


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Finally plucked up ther courage to switch colour schemes



I thought it was a cake at first. YUMMY oh wait...


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 25, 2010)

7.09 non luckyish (EO skip equivalent to xcross?)

L' B L' B L2 D' L2 R' D F2 B2 D U2 L R' F B' U2 D' F U2 B D B F2

xy'UB'R'F
R'UR'U'RUR'M'UM2'U'R'
U2R'F2y'UR2U'R2'U'yF2R
UM2'
UM'U2M


----------



## ianini (Jul 25, 2010)

wat


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Statistics for 07-25-2010 02:33:17

Average: 2:20.15
Standard Deviation: 9.06
Best Time: 2:03.09
Worst Time: 2:44.97
Individual Times:
1.	2:06.03
2.	2:09.50
3.	(2:03.09)
4.	2:33.01
5.	2:22.50
6.	(2:44.97)
7.	2:05.61
8.	2:36.25
9.	2:22.28
10.	2:23.56
11.	2:18.89
12.	2:23.88

YEAAAAAHHHHHHHHH.
Megaminx, btw.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 25, 2010)

Just did some 4x4:
(2:00.56), 1:37.00, 1:48.46, 1:57.84, 1:31.58, (1:24.90), 1:39.72, 1:52.79, 1:35.63, 1:32.89, 1:50.86, 1:46.82
best avg5: 1:35.64 (σ = 3.32)
best avg12: 1:43.36 (σ = 8.69)


----------



## angelu1125 (Jul 25, 2010)

I got sub19 seconds,
3 second avg for 2x2, 
sub 39 on OH, 
new PB 8.90 on 3x3 & about 4 more PLL algs to go.. 

AND recently found out that Im the fastest girl cuber in NZ but doesnt seem like much of a big deal but considering Im 12 thats okiee ...


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 25, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Just did some 4x4:
> (2:00.56), 1:37.00, 1:48.46, 1:57.84, 1:31.58, (1:24.90), 1:39.72, 1:52.79, 1:35.63, 1:32.89, 1:50.86, 1:46.82
> best avg5: 1:35.64 (σ = 3.32)
> best avg12: 1:43.36 (σ = 8.69)



Please stop 

My accomplishment? 3 6x6 solves, 12 4x4 solves and 14 5x5 solves in one sitting. I've caught up to my redux times with Yau I think, but that seemed to happen after like 2 or 3 solves. No more improvement after that D:
Also, restarted COLL. I think I'll just learn some unnecessary algorithms for 3x3 now like F2LL, COLL, Edge cycles, and VHF2L (by unnecessary I mean, Faz doesn't know any of these afaik, and the top FMC solvers don't necessarily need these algorithms, but I don't care enough about 2x2 to learn CLL, sq1 to learn more algs, so I might as well learn some 3x3 algs.)

Edit: The catching up to redux times with Yau was for 5x5.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 12.32
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 9.13
Worst Time: 15.89

10.29, (9.13), 11.65, 10.90, 11.54, (13.69), 10.38, 11.48, 10.73, 11.42, 11.10, 10.93 = 11.04

FII <3


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Computer cube 3x3:
> 10.829 13.939 (8.774) 10.453 (15.456) 10.307 10.519 12.816 14.047 12.296 9.816 11.608 => 11.663
> *in one breath...*



...


----------



## Parity (Jul 25, 2010)

Hell yeah.

13.36 avg of 5....

And a 1:03.45 PLL parity..


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

joey said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Computer cube 3x3:
> ...



I nearly finished a megaminx solve in 2:30, holding my breath.


----------



## chris w (Jul 25, 2010)

finally sub1 4x4 , 59.52


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 25, 2010)

wtf 9.39 a12 xD(SD=0.56)(i deleted 2 POP solves anyway )

EDIT:10.14 a42, I'm too tired to do an a50, so that's it.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Clock*: 
25 July, Avg of 200: 8.89s
23 July, Avg of 200: 8.74s
21 July, Avg of 200: 8.84s
20 July, Avg of 200: 8.78s
19 July, Avg of 200: 8.47s
18 July, Avg of 200: 8.99s
17 July, Avg of 200: 8.69s
16 July, Avg of 300: 8.88s
14 July, Avg of 200: 8.81s
13 July, Avg of 200: 9.00s
12 July, Avg of 200: 9.26s
11 July, Avg of 200: 9.45s
09 July, Avg of 200: 9.54s


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 25, 2010)

chris w said:


> finally sub1 4x4 , 59.52


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 25, 2010)

yes.. Finally sub20  got OH single PB 19.19  but skip PLL 

Cube : A5 mod (my friend's cube.. not mine )
time : today at gathering


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

Got a lucky 26.71 solve ^_^ I know it's still rather slow compared to all the good cubers out there, but I'm getting faster


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 25, 2010)

r_517 said:


> *Clock*:
> 25 July, Avg of 200: 8.89s
> 23 July, Avg of 200: 8.74s
> 21 July, Avg of 200: 8.84s
> ...



WR soon?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 25, 2010)

OH PB Avg. 12:

Average: 1:00.89
Standard Deviation: 7.33
Best Time: 42.89
Worst Time: 1:11.92
Individual Times:
1.	(42.89)	D' F L F D2 L2 D' R D2 L2 B2 D U' B2 U2 L U2 R2 D U' R2 D' U' R F
2.	1:06.55	R' D' U B' R' B' F D U' R' D2 R F L2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R U' B2 R U2 F'
3.	44.14	D' U2 R' B L R2 F2 R' B2 F' D' U L R2 D U2 B L R' D2 L2 B' F2 D' L2
4.	1:08.67	D' B2 L' R' B' F' R B2 F' U2 L2 R B L2 R D U' L' R' F D' F2 L R2 D'
5.	(1:11.92)	D2 U' B2 D R2 B' U L' B' F U' L R B' D B F L2 R2 D2 R B2 D' B L2
6.	54.11	D' U2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L U R2 D B' F2 L' D' B L R2 B' F' R' D R2 B' L'
7.	1:04.95	U2 F2 U F R' D' L D2 L' R' U' R D' R2 D F D' L F L' R B' F' D F2
8.	55.62	L B' D2 B' L R2 F' L' R B2 F' D' B2 F R2 B F R' B' F' L' R' B' R' U2
9.	53.88	B2 F L B F D2 U2 L R B L2 B L U' B2 L2 F2 D' U' B' F2 D U' B' F
10.	1:10.38	D2 U' B2 F R' F2 L F' D2 R' U2 R U' B2 D' R' U L' R2 B F U' B' D2 U
11.	1:06.66	D U' B' D U' L' R F2 L2 F D2 U R F2 U2 L' R B' R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U2
12.	1:03.91	L' R B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U R2 D2 R U2 B' F2 L U F' R' F' L2 R D' L' R2
It could been sub 1 minute except I screwed up on my F and R perms.


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2010)

11.95 avg50

8.67 D' R B2 U2 R2 B D' U2 F U B' L2 D2 B F R' D2 R' D' B F' R2 L2 U2 F' 

11.63 avg12 
(9.97), 12.13, 10.82, 10.94, 12.72, 10.52, (13.63), 12.60, 11.30, 11.35, 11.17, 12.73

no skips.



Spoiler



12.90, 13.43, (9.97), 12.13, 10.82, 10.94, 12.72, 10.52, (13.63), 12.60, 11.30, 11.35, 11.17, 12.73, 12.20, 11.77, 11.73, 11.60, 10.03, 10.55, 13.00, 12.26, 11.46, 11.60, 11.92, 13.26, 12.87, 10.76, 12.59, 13.25, 11.17, 13.92, 13.51, 12.90, 11.04, 12.81, 10.73, 12.57, 12.91, 12.16, 10.34, 12.30, 13.77, 11.07, 8.67, 11.51, 11.72, 11.60, 12.79, 11.91


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2010)

OH

Average: 19.43
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 16.45
Worst Time: 24.65
Individual Times:
1.	18.85	B F2 D2 U B' R F D U2 F D U B2 F2 L R' U' R2 D L R B L2 B' U
2.	19.43	B2 L R2 D' U2 B' L B2 F2 L R2 D' U L R D2 L' R' F U' R D2 U' L' R'
3.	(16.45)	D2 R U L' D2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 F2 D U B' F2 L' R D U2 L D B2 F L'
4.	20.32	F D' L' R' B R2 B' F L' D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B D' B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F' L'
5.	(24.65)	L' R' B' D' U L' U2 L' R2 D2 L' R2 B' F L U2 B L R B' D' F2 D' L U
6.	19.51	D U' B2 F2 U B2 F' D' U' B F L D' U F' U B' R' F2 D B U' L R' U'
7.	19.38	D' B2 F' D R F R U B F D2 U2 L' R' B L2 B U B' F2 R' U' R' D2 U2
8.	21.21	U' F L2 D' U F' L' B2 F' U2 B2 U2 L R' D2 U' R' D U F2 L' D' U R' B'
9.	20.33	L' B' F D' U2 B2 R B2 F2 D' F L2 F D U2 B F' R2 D B F2 L B2 D' L'
10.	18.06	L2 B2 F D' L2 R B2 F R' B D' R B' F L2 R F' D' U L2 R B' D L R2
11.	19.86	D' U' R D U2 F L2 R' U B' F U2 L2 R2 F' R2 D' U R' B' R2 U' L' R B2
12.	17.33	L2 B' F2 D' L' R D U' R2 D2 U' B2 D U L D' R B' F' D' B' L2 B2 F D'

Surprisingly all full step...

EDIT: 20.32 average of 50...


----------



## Weston (Jul 25, 2010)

7.32 PLL skip lol
L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' D' L D R2 U' D B F U D L2 F' R' U B' U' D R' F' 


Spoiler



Cross: x2 L' R D R2 D
F2L 1: y R' U R
F2L 2: U' R U' R' U' y' L' U L
F2L 3: U F' U' F
F2L 4: R' U R
OLL: U' M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F'
PLL: U'


4.92 TPS
lol My OH tps is almost as fast. I suck


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.22
Standard Deviation: 1.42
Best Time: 7.91
Worst Time: 16.19



Spoiler



12.00, 11.54, 12.46, 11.89, 13.14, 11.63, 14.59, 12.86, 14.61, 12.46, 13.04, 10.78, 11.51, 12.35, 12.77, 13.42, 12.95, 13.04, 10.89, 12.54, 11.52, 12.53, 15.43, 12.37, 12.90, 13.88, 13.36, 11.94, 10.29, 9.13, 11.65, 10.90, 11.54, 13.69, 10.38, 11.48, 10.73, 11.42, 11.10, 10.93, 12.76, 12.95, 13.13, 12.32, 13.34, 13.96, 11.82, 11.26, 13.60, 11.04, 9.77, 12.40, 15.02, 11.90, 11.69, 11.74, 12.81, 11.16, 14.42, 10.74, 10.29, 14.72, 11.58, 11.66, 12.25, 12.99, 12.19, 13.62, 10.78, 13.11, 11.13, 13.26, 14.97, 14.92, 12.48, 11.48, 9.36, 13.61, 10.98, 12.90, 9.64, 13.30, 9.44, 11.95, 14.62, 13.46, 14.10, 11.71, 13.04, 9.73, 12.72, 11.64, 12.94, 13.03, 11.28, 11.82, 15.89, 12.75, 13.34, 11.98, 12.66, 10.87, 14.64, 13.82, 12.01, 13.63, 12.15, 10.41, 13.08, 11.04, 12.37, 11.47, 13.94, 11.35, 14.70, 12.30, 11.90, 14.41, 11.52, 10.36, 13.59, 12.28, 12.30, 12.56, 12.04, 11.46, 13.37, 10.06, 10.42, 11.22, 14.27, 15.71, 13.08, 10.87, 11.85, 12.73, 11.25, 13.44, 9.53, 10.55, 12.08, 15.58, 11.07, 11.53, 12.91, 11.95, 10.64, 13.84, 9.09, 11.06, 12.31, 11.91, 12.75, 15.07, (7.91), 11.58, 10.50, 15.37, 12.11, 9.53, 10.70, 13.75, 14.33, 12.75, 12.22, 14.58, 10.91, 10.90, 12.52, 14.08, 10.87, 12.52, 12.44, 10.54, 14.20, 12.40, 12.84, 14.21, 11.90, 11.62, 13.91, 12.78, 9.56, 12.43, 10.31, 11.58, 13.16, 11.22, 9.72, 12.44, 11.46, 11.36, 12.82, 10.29, 11.10, 13.29, 12.39, 13.89, 13.02, 12.96, 12.14, 12.91, 13.09, 11.29, 10.17, 11.33, 11.93, 12.34, 13.02, 13.40, 9.75, 12.44, 13.25, 11.53, 12.90, 12.40, 11.63, 12.02, 10.55, 9.94, 10.17, 11.09, 11.42, 11.23, 11.81, 11.79, 12.37, 10.08, 14.45, 10.96, (16.19), 12.04, 13.57, 12.16, 9.91, 12.03, 13.85, 13.32, 11.93, 12.12, 12.70, 12.28, 12.51, 12.35, 11.79, 13.11, 11.20, 13.11, 12.26, 10.78



FII <3 Pretty sure this is the most sub-10s I've had in one day


----------



## LSDJ (Jul 25, 2010)

Avg 5 19.43 SUB 20!!!! I don't really practice so today I did an Avg. of 100. I do better with real scrambles than hand scrambles. 

(14.69) D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B L F D' L U' F2 B D F' D U2 L2 U' L2 U2 R F' B' L 
21.93 B F U' B L2 R B2 F2 U B' L U2 L' B' D L B' D2 B' F2 R' U' F' R' L'
19.21 D2 F2 R D F' L D F B U R' D B2 D R' U2 F2 L D2 L U2 D L D2 L'
17.15 D2 R L2 U F2 L F' L2 F2 B D' R2 B D F R' U' B U2 B' D B L' D2 B2
(22.53) R2 U' F' D' U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L' U2 L2 B L' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' L B' R B


----------



## Truncator (Jul 25, 2010)

*Best average of 12: 14.67 (6.9%)*
1. 14.33 - D F' U B' U' R D2 L B' U' R2 L2 F' D2 U B D' F2 D U R2 U' B2 U2 R'
2. (9.51) - B2 R' F' R B' U R D2 B2 D2 L' D U F' B' R' U D2 L B U2 B2 F' R2 U'
3. (17.20) - F2 L2 U2 D L F' L D2 F L' B2 L' F' B2 R L' B2 R2 U2 D R F' U B2 L
4. 12.84 - D U L2 B L2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 R U L R' F L2 B2 D U' R F' D' U' L' F2
5. 15.83 - L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B F L D' L2 R' U2 R' F2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L U F2
6. 14.42 - U' B2 D L2 R2 D2 F' R' B D' B L2 U D' R2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 L' D L F' B'
7. 14.47 - U L' F' D F' R' U2 L R2 F D U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B2 R2 L' B2 F' R' B' D2 R'
8. 14.01 - R' B2 U2 R D2 B' R B D' L B2 R2 U' R L2 D L F' D L R2 B' R' D2 L
9. 16.74 - U F' D2 L2 R' B2 L R2 U F2 R' L' D B' D2 R2 B' L' D R2 F2 D' L' U' F2
10. 14.69 - U' L' U2 F2 L' D F D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 B2 D' L2 F' U2 F2 B U' R2 F2 L' F'
11. 15.19 - B' F' R F' U2 R2 F2 L' U F' U F2 R' D' U' R F U2 L B R F B' L R
12. 14.16 - L' B2 R' U' B' L U F' B D' B' U' B' R F' B D L' R' D' B2 L' D2 R' B'

Not a PB, but still really good. The 9.51 was a PLL skip, and it's my second sub-10 ever. Both of them happened this week 

B2 R' F' R B' U R D2 B2 D2 L' D U F' B' R' U D2 L B U2 B2 F' R2 U'

y2 D2 L' D' U R'
U2 y L' U L
y U' R U' R' U2 L' U L
y U' R U' R' U' y' R U' R'
y R U R' U' R U R'
U2' r U2' R' U' R U' r'
*
39 moves / 9.51 seconds = 4.10 tps*


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2010)

5x5x5 avg of 25: 1:29.97

That was close... pb by 0.05 secs


----------



## Edward (Jul 26, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Blah blah blah



You should've gone CN with me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2010)

3x3x3 average of 50: 10.89


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3 average of 50: 10.89



best avg 5?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2010)

Only 9.39, not really worth mentioning IMO...


----------



## Truncator (Jul 26, 2010)

[22:02:18]	<Venim>	truncator's 12 Individual Times: (18.59), 29.77, 26.16, 22.06, 24.03, (45.03), 24.55, 26.08, 32.66, 27.69, 22.55, 32.63
[22:02:18]	<Venim>	truncator's *Average: 26.81*, Best Time: 18.59 Worst Time: 45.03

Sq1. I'm not sure what my PB average is, but this is good 



Edward said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah
> ...


Why?


----------



## Edward (Jul 26, 2010)

Truncator said:


> [22:02:18]	<Venim>	truncator's 12 Individual Times: (18.59), 29.77, 26.16, 22.06, 24.03, (45.03), 24.55, 26.08, 32.66, 27.69, 22.55, 32.63
> [22:02:18]	<Venim>	truncator's *Average: 26.81*, Best Time: 18.59 Worst Time: 45.03
> 
> Sq1. I'm not sure what my PB average is, but this is good
> ...



Cause we can.
Now I'm CN and you're sitting back there looking like a truncator with your white/ yellow cross.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 26, 2010)

Square-1

*Single - 21.36*
Lost scramble
Easy cubeshape (3 quick /'s), the 1 / CO, forget which EO but wasn't the easy one, Double J?, opp-opp

*avg5 - 42.24*
42.68 43.33 (21.36) (49.58) 40.72


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 26, 2010)

Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.21
worst time: 23.91

current avg5: 19.85 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 14.51 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 18.23 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 15.60 (σ = 2.10)

session avg: 17.52 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 17.52

Times


Spoiler



times (reset):
16.97, 15.88, 19.96, 19.80, 17.66, 18.18, 23.91, 18.28, 17.09, 18.36, 18.44, 17.30, 16.03, 19.52, 14.06, 19.56, 18.11, 11.21, 18.83, 12.21, 14.22, 17.41, 13.16, 16.16, 14.91, 16.93, 19.68, 18.02, 15.27, 17.69, 15.27, 16.56, 19.66, 15.34, 19.31, 18.63, 17.69+, 21.46, 18.97, 17.69, 17.02, 14.72, 14.08, 17.81, 17.16, 20.30, 20.80, 19.41, 19.36, 19.83



17.52 a50


Spoiler



Session average: 17.52
1. 16.97 B D U B U2 F' L B R' B2 F' D' L B R' B2 F2 D' B2 F L' U F' U B' 
2. 15.88 F2 B2 U2 F U F2 B U R' F U' R L B' U' L' U' D' B R U L2 D2 U' B 
3. 19.96 U' B F' U' R' D F' D' F2 B' R U2 F L' R F2 B' R2 B2 F2 D B F R D' 
4. 19.80 R F2 R' U' L' R2 B2 F' L D' R' L B2 F2 U' D' B' U2 L2 F R2 B' L2 F' R 
5. 17.66 F2 B' R D' F B L2 B D' B2 F2 R F' D R' B2 U2 L' R' U' F2 L' R2 F B' 
6. 18.18 R2 B' R F2 R2 F2 B U2 L' B2 F D2 B U' B2 L B2 F2 R F L2 D2 R F2 L2 
7. (23.91) R' F' B L2 B L' U D2 B U F D U B2 R' D' B L2 D B' D' R2 B' L' U 
8. 18.28 D2 R' D' R2 B2 R L F D' U B2 F' L D F2 D' L' U2 R2 B D' R' F2 D2 F2 
9. 17.09 D2 L R2 B' D2 U' F2 L' U D2 F2 U2 D' L2 U2 R' L D L2 R F' R2 F' D' F2 
10. 18.36 F2 D L' F D2 R' B2 F' R2 U' B2 R D2 L' F' R2 B D2 B' F L R2 F' L2 U2 
11. 18.44 U' L' D2 F2 R' U' D R L2 B R U' R2 L2 B' U2 F L U2 B2 R' U B R' L2 
12. 17.30 R F' L R' F L2 D R L F2 R2 F L2 F L2 F L' B' L' R' U' B R' D F' 
13. 16.03 R2 B' D2 R' U2 R D2 R F R U2 D' F B' U' D2 R F' U2 R B' R' F R2 D2 
14. 19.52 U2 B2 L D' F2 R' F2 U' R' B' R' F' D' L2 B2 L' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 
15. 14.06 R2 L' U2 D2 B' U' R D U R' L2 U' L2 B' R' F2 B' R2 L' D B' F L F2 B' 
16. 19.56 U F2 U' L2 R' B L' B' L' F2 R' D2 B2 F2 D2 B R' U' D R' L2 U2 R' L2 F 
17. 18.11 R L' U L' R' U F' L D L2 U2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 B' R' D2 B' F' L' F2 D R2 
18. (11.21) F' U2 F2 D' U' F U L D' B R2 D2 B2 U2 R' L D F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' 
19. 18.83 B' L' D F R' B R' B2 D F' U2 B2 L F B2 L2 B R' D2 F2 D' U2 R' F2 L' 
20. 12.21 F' B2 U R B' D' L2 D L2 F' B R F2 L D L B' R' B R F R' D2 U' L2 
21. 14.22 D' U' R B' D F2 R2 F' R' B' U D' R2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 B U2 R' B' D L F' 
22. 17.41 U2 B D U L' R' U2 F2 D B2 U2 L R' F U' L2 U F D' U F' L2 D' R' D2 
23. 13.16 D2 L' F R D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 D B L F' D R2 F' B L' F2 R F' B 
24. 16.16 D2 U' F R' U' B2 U' B2 R2 F' U L' R D' B L' U' L2 D B2 L2 U R B R2 
25. 14.91 L D2 R L F' U2 D B2 L' U' B' U B D' L2 D' B F L' R U2 R D2 L2 D2 
26. 16.93 F' B R' F2 D' L' D2 R2 L2 F' R F R2 F' U R2 F' D B L2 U' L2 D2 R' D 
27. 19.68 U L2 R U2 D2 R D F2 D2 R F' B' U L2 R F2 R U' B' R2 D L2 R' B2 F' 
28. 18.02 D U' F R U2 F' L R' B U F2 D R2 D' R F2 D2 F D2 L R' D' R2 F B 
29. 15.27 L B' L U2 B F L2 R U F2 D F' D F R B L2 B U' D2 L R D F2 U 
30. 17.69 B' R' F U F B2 R B2 R' F' B U' D' B U D' F2 U2 F R' B U2 D B L2 
31. 15.27 R' L2 U2 R' L D' U B2 U' R F D2 U2 B2 U' D B U D' L2 R' U F U' L' 
32. 16.56 R U R B2 U L' B' R' B' D2 L2 U F' D' U' F' L2 B2 U' R2 D F U2 F' R 
33. 19.66 B R2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 B' L' D' B2 L' R' F' L' F2 L U F2 U B U2 B U' B 
34. 15.34 F' B R' U' B2 U B L2 U2 R F' U' F2 R2 D B' L2 U2 D F2 L' D2 L2 F U' 
35. 19.31 B' U' D2 B L2 D2 B U D' R2 F' D' F L2 R U2 B F2 D' F' L2 D' R' U' R2 
36. 18.63 B2 D B F' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L B L U' D' F B U' L2 B L B2 U2 B2 D' L 
37. 17.69+ D B U2 R B2 L U' F' L' R2 F L2 F2 L' D U2 B U' R L2 D' L' R2 U' R 
38. 21.46 F' U' D R D' R2 D2 L B' R2 B L' B' F2 D2 F' L' D2 B' L2 D' F2 R L2 U' 
39. 18.97 U2 F' D2 U L' U R B2 F U2 D' F R L2 D2 U2 L2 R U' B D F' L2 F L 
40. 17.69 L F B D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F D' L' R F2 U D2 B' L F D' F2 R2 D' U F' U' 
41. 17.02 F B2 L2 U' L' U' R B2 L F2 B L B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' D2 F' U R' D' F2 D 
42. 14.72 B' L' D' U B2 D R' B2 F2 R2 F2 U D R' B R D2 L2 F' L2 B2 U B2 R F' 
43. 14.08 R' U' L F B' R' U2 R B' F L B F' R B' L2 U D2 B U2 F' B' L2 F R2 
44. 17.81 B R' B D2 L' R U L' B U' L D' F D R U L B' F R2 D R' L B F' 
45. 17.16 B' U L U D R2 L' B2 R' U2 R U' R' U' B2 U B F' U' L' D2 B2 L' F2 B2 
46. 20.30 B2 R' B F R F R' U' R' L D U F' L2 D2 U2 F B' U2 F D F' B2 D' U 
47. 20.80 D2 B2 F' L2 B' F' R' F B R' D' L R2 B2 U2 R' D' B' U2 L2 R' B D' R' U' 
48. 19.41 L2 D F2 U2 F' L' B' F' R D2 R' L2 F' D2 B L' R F2 D' F U F2 B U L 
49. 19.36 F2 L' R F U' F B D R U2 B2 R' L U2 D L' R2 F' D F2 R B2 F' D2 L' 
50. 19.83 U2 R' U2 D' F' R2 D2 R D' U' L2 F R' B F' L' F2 L2 B2 F' L B' F L B'



14.51 average of 5 Previous pb was 14.67


Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.51 Previous pb was 14.67
1. (12.21) F' B2 U R B' D' L2 D L2 F' B R F2 L D L B' R' B R F R' D2 U' L2 
2. 14.22 D' U' R B' D F2 R2 F' R' B' U D' R2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 B U2 R' B' D L F' 
3. (17.41) U2 B D U L' R' U2 F2 D B2 U2 L R' F U' L2 U F D' U F' L2 D' R' D2 
4. 13.16 D2 L' F R D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 D B L F' D R2 F' B L' F2 R F' B 
5. 16.16 D2 U' F R' U' B2 U' B2 R2 F' U L' R D' B L' U' L2 D B2 L2 U R B R2



15.60 a12 Previous pb was 16.64


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.60
1. 14.06 R2 L' U2 D2 B' U' R D U R' L2 U' L2 B' R' F2 B' R2 L' D B' F L F2 B' 
2. (19.56) U F2 U' L2 R' B L' B' L' F2 R' D2 B2 F2 D2 B R' U' D R' L2 U2 R' L2 F 
3. 18.11 R L' U L' R' U F' L D L2 U2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 B' R' D2 B' F' L' F2 D R2 
4. (11.21) F' U2 F2 D' U' F U L D' B R2 D2 B2 U2 R' L D F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' 
5. 18.83 B' L' D F R' B R' B2 D F' U2 B2 L F B2 L2 B R' D2 F2 D' U2 R' F2 L' 
6. 12.21 F' B2 U R B' D' L2 D L2 F' B R F2 L D L B' R' B R F R' D2 U' L2 
7. 14.22 D' U' R B' D F2 R2 F' R' B' U D' R2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 B U2 R' B' D L F' 
8. 17.41 U2 B D U L' R' U2 F2 D B2 U2 L R' F U' L2 U F D' U F' L2 D' R' D2 
9. 13.16 D2 L' F R D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 D B L F' D R2 F' B L' F2 R F' B 
10. 16.16 D2 U' F R' U' B2 U' B2 R2 F' U L' R D' B L' U' L2 D B2 L2 U R B R2 
11. 14.91 L D2 R L F' U2 D B2 L' U' B' U B D' L2 D' B F L' R U2 R D2 L2 D2 
12. 16.93 F' B R' F2 D' L' D2 R2 L2 F' R F R2 F' U R2 F' D B L2 U' L2 D2 R' D



11.21 "non-lucky" (not really...) single Previous pb was 11.34


Spoiler



1. 11.21 F' U2 F2 D' U' F U L D' B R2 D2 B2 U2 R' L D F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L'


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 26, 2010)

What.


----------



## pappas (Jul 26, 2010)

Got enough spoilers there Tim. Nice avg and single btw. How can a solve be kind of non-lucky.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 26, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Got enough spoilers there Tim. Nice avg and single btw. How can a solve be kind of non-lucky.



Nah, might edit it to add a few more ok? 
Um... try the scramble and you'll see (top cross/whatever)
This scramble is nice for Roux/Petrus as well. I'd love to see someone fm this


----------



## Shortey (Jul 26, 2010)

Not a pb average, but there were no solves above one minute!



Spoiler



Statistics for 07-26-2010 14:51:38

Average: 56.11
Standard Deviation: 2.21
Best Time: 48.03
Worst Time: 59.40
Individual Times:
1.	52.22	Rw Uw Rw' R U B Fw' R' D' Fw2 F D2 U2 R B Uw L Rw2 D' U2 F' R D2 F' Rw2 Uw' R' D Rw' B' F2 D2 Fw L' D2 U' R D Uw R2
2.	58.97	B' D' Uw' Rw' Fw U2 L' Rw R F2 Rw Fw' F2 Rw2 R' Uw B2 Uw L Rw2 B' Fw D2 B' R Fw F2 U' L Rw' R2 B' F D B R' B Fw' L2 R'
3.	(48.03)	R2 Fw Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 R' Uw Fw' F' D U F Uw2 R B2 L' Uw' B' Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' L Uw2 U2 L2 U L Rw B' Rw2 R D'
4.	55.52	Rw' U' R2 Fw' F U B2 Fw F' D2 Uw' U2 L' R F D' U' B' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw R B Fw' F2 R' D Uw U2 L' Rw' R2 U2 B2 L' Rw' B' Uw2
5.	56.96	B Rw2 D' Uw2 U Rw' D2 Uw' R2 U Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw L Rw2 R2 Fw2 D L R2 F2 Rw' D' U2 F R Fw' L' Rw' R' U' F Uw B2 R' U2 L2 Fw2 L2
6.	53.80	Rw' U2 Rw B2 Fw2 F Uw2 Rw D2 Uw U Rw2 B Uw' Fw2 R D2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 U' L2 F R2 D' F2 Uw L' Rw2 R2 B' Fw F2 D' B' L' Rw R2 U2
7.	58.77	L' D R D' Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' F2 U2 Rw D U' L' B R2 B R' U2 L' D2 U' Rw2 D2 Fw2 R Uw2 L Rw2 U' Fw' Uw2 R' D Uw Rw' Uw B Uw2 U2
8.	55.86	U' L2 R' B' Uw' Fw F2 Uw2 U F2 L D2 Uw R2 B2 Fw' Rw' Fw' L2 Uw2 L2 Rw' B' Fw' Rw U Rw' R' B D Uw' F2 Rw2 R F Rw' U2 Fw' Rw' D'
9.	57.50	Rw2 Fw F' D U2 Rw Uw2 U' Fw F Rw' D' B' R2 Fw' Rw F2 Uw L' Rw2 R' U' R B2 L2 Rw' R' F2 Uw' R' B Fw F2 Uw B' F L Rw' U' R
10.	(59.40)	B2 F' L2 U R' D Rw B2 Fw L' R2 Fw Uw2 U2 L2 F D Uw' U2 B F2 Uw2 B2 D Rw' U L' B Fw2 F' U2 Fw D' Uw' L F' D2 Uw2 U' R
11.	52.63	B' D2 Fw' D' Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R F R2 B Uw U Fw' R2 Fw' Rw U2 R Fw' D Uw' U' B Fw' F' D2 U L Rw' R' B' L' D' Uw2 B2 Rw' U2 R'
12.	58.91	B' Fw2 F L' Rw R2 F L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U Fw F2 L' U' B' Fw L2 Uw' R2 D L2 R B L' Rw' R B' D L Rw D U' R U R2 D2 U F'


----------



## penguin009 (Jul 26, 2010)

broke past the evil 40 seconds margin to 35.81


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 26, 2010)

*4x4 single - 1:02.53*
B L2 B' Fw' D2 F L2 R' Uw2 U Fw' F U2 F' D2 U' B' Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' F Uw L2 Rw2 R' D2 U Fw2 Uw F Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 L Rw' R' D U'

EDIT:
Square-1

*avg5 - 38.67*
38.68 (25.77) 42.18 35.15 (44.13)

*avg12 - 42.04*
39.78 36.58 48.36 48.58 (55.36) 38.68 (25.77) 42.18 35.15 44.13 51.50 35.50


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 26, 2010)

PB NL single and average of 5:18.59 (σ = 2.29)
times:
16.94, 24.89, 21.83, 17.02+, 14.23
would've been sub 18 if I hadn't had a +2


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 26, 2010)

First sub-30 average of 5. 
*28.71*: 29.42 27.22 (29.61) 29.50 (22.78)
*29.42* B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U F B L U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 
*27.22* F B' R' U D F U L' F B' R' D R2 U2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 
*(29.61)* L' F' L2 D R B L' D R U L U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U 
*29.50* U D' B D B2 R' U D' F' R2 L F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U 
*(22.78) *R L' U' L' U2 R' U R' U' F U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D F2


----------



## Shortey (Jul 26, 2010)

OH:
16.32 avg5


Spoiler



Statistics for 07-26-2010 23:25:22

Average: 16.32
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 14.03
Worst Time: 19.63
Individual Times:
1.	14.71	R2 D2 B D R L2 B' R B2 U2 B' R2 U R2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D' F2
2.	16.38	R2 D L U F' L2 D2 F' R' F' L2 D' L2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D
3.	(19.63)	B U' F D' L' B D2 F R' D2 R' B2 U R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D
4.	(14.03)	L U' B R' L F L2 F2 L U2 R' D' L2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2
5.	17.86	R L B2 U' R B D' R' D L' D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2


17.91 avg12 (not a PB)


Spoiler



Statistics for 07-26-2010 23:25:56

Average: 17.91
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 14.16
Worst Time: 21.16
Individual Times:
1.	15.52	D' L B' U' L2 B D B R' F U' F2 U F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2
2.	16.11	U2 D F' B2 R' D R F R F R' U' R2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2
3.	19.77	U2 L' F B' L F D F' U R2 D2 R' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2
4.	18.80	U2 L F2 B' L' D' L2 B R' D' F L' U L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D
5.	17.09	U2 D' F' R U' B2 U2 D2 L D' R U L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U B2
6.	(14.16)	U2 F' R U F D2 B2 L D' F2 B U B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2
7.	17.47	R' L D L U2 B' U R2 U2 F L F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F2
8.	(21.16)	U F D L U D F' L' D F' B' U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 L2
9.	17.46	R D' L D L B' L D2 R D' B U R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L2
10.	17.55	U R2 F' L F L' B L2 D' L2 U R' D2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U B2 L2
11.	20.30	D' B2 U' F' R2 U2 F' L' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2
12.	19.02	D R' F' L' U2 L' F U2 R' L F' U L2 U' D R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## qqwref (Jul 26, 2010)

Computer 3x3
9.685 9.465 10.261 (12.4) 9.268 11.366 10.033 10.726 10.25 (7.652) 8.029 8.84 => *9.792* avg12

I know I should be faster, but this is good for me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 27, 2010)

Pyraminx
(LBL)
*9.63 avg12*
8.97	U L' B L R' U R' L' l' r' b 
9.58	U L' R U B' L B' R l' r b' 
(10.93)	U L B U B' R U L' l 
7.50	R B' L B' R U R B l 
10.13	R U R' B R' U' R l u 
9.96	L' R U B U' B U R' r u' 
9.34	U R' B' U' B' R' B' U R b' 
10.68	L U' B' R B' L' U B l' b' 
9.00	U' B' R L R' U' B L r b' 
10.72	U' L U' B' L R' L B b' u 
10.43	U L' U' R U' B' U' L' l' r b u 
(5.97)	R B' L U' R' L B' U r' u

EDIT:
*2x2 average of 100 - 5.58*
(Stackmat)
Finally surpassed my Ortega avg100!
(Best times in session = 2.94 full step single, 4.12 avg5, 4.64 avg12. None are PB's)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 27, 2010)

One-handed:

18.26 average of 12, not a PB, just good


Spoiler



Average: 18.26
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 14.96
Worst Time: 20.15
Individual Times:
1.	(14.96)	D' B R B D' U L R' B' L' R2 D' B F D2 U' L' R' B F D U B2 U2 R'
2.	19.56	B F U2 R' F2 R' D U2 B' R' U F2 R D' U' R' F2 L' D2 B' F R' B F2 R'
3.	17.99	D2 B2 L R U2 F' R U' F U2 B2 D L' R D' R' B' L' B F2 D B F2 U2 F
4.	17.84	L B F2 L B' R F' L' R D2 U2 B' D' L2 U F D2 F2 D2 U' B2 F' D' B2 U2
5.	19.14	L R B F L F' L2 R U2 F' L2 U2 L2 R D2 F' D2 F U' L D' B' D' L2 U
6.	18.04	L2 B' F' D U2 R B' U2 B' F U' L B' D' R2 F' D2 U2 B' U B' F L' R U
7.	16.34	F U L U' F D U F L2 F2 R' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R' D' U2 F' L R2 U B'
8.	17.23	B2 R2 F2 L' R B F D' U2 R' B' F' R2 F U2 B F D' U' B2 D' R2 B L F
9.	19.00	B' F L B F2 L' R' D2 U' B L2 B F' R' B D' U B2 F L B' F L' F U2
10.	(20.15)	D' U' B2 F D2 U2 F' D' U2 F2 U2 R' D2 U' R B2 D U2 F D B' U L R D2
11.	18.89	B F R B' F' D B F U R' B F2 L' F D' U' R2 B F D B2 F' R U2 R
12.	18.55	B2 L2 R B' F' D L' R2 D U L2 R2 F U2 L2 R' F R B2 F2 L R U2 F' L2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 27, 2010)

First sub 10. 9.86 PLL skip.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 27, 2010)

For the first time in my life, I sub-1 an average of 5. 
With a 4x4.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2010)

When do you solve parity with ZB?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah, I did this average with CFOP. Dx

I have a few ZBF2L tricks when it comes to parity, but I usually do it after the ZBF2L. 

I think I mentioned somewhere that I use the PLL parity alg to influence the ZBLL case into an easier case when I have PLL parity.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 27, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I have a few ZBF2L tricks when it comes to parity, but I usually do it after the ZBF2L.



Why? If there's parity just do whatever f2l alg is fastest, and if you need to 3flip then just B' R' setup.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 27, 2010)

The tricky part is that edge in the E slice, it's harder to tell if that one is flipped or not.

That's why I prefer to use CFOP on 4x4, except when I can ZBLL.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I think I mentioned somewhere that I use the PLL parity alg to influence the ZBLL case into an easier case when I have PLL parity.




Neat - I bet recognition for the is balls though.

I was afraid you were using CFOP XD. Probably all kinds of safer though on bigcubes.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 27, 2010)

4x4:

53.30, (57.82), 51.97, 52.04, 52.69, 52.09, 54.84, 57.36, (45.83), 53.37, 54.86, 55.97 = 53.85

PB, methinks. Maru is insane =D The 45 had OLL parity


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2010)

4:01.56 for speedlearning I/Im CLS sets.

I did it so that I knew enough to perform an alg attack at the end. I can extrapolate recognition and whatever other information I need from the algs I know.


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 28, 2010)

decided to do some much needed 2x2 practice for nationals. This is using my white ghost hand 2x2: 

2.41, 3.40, 2.78, 2.63, 1.90, 2.21, 4.36, 4.71, 3.02, 2.80, 2.36, 2.72, 2.61, 2.52, 2.02, (0.83), 3.61, 4.72, 3.36, 2.00, 2.31, 3.55, 3.44, 3.11, 3.50, 1.16, 3.65, 2.47, 4.55, 2.94, 3.91, 3.15, 2.53, 2.94, 2.78, 3.43, 3.77, 2.77, 2.36, 1.93, 3.78, 2.88, 3.11, 3.00, 2.75, 2.46, 3.15, 1.78, 4.40, 3.31, 2.97, 2.56, 2.93, 2.43, 2.59, 3.02, 2.53, 3.06, 2.16, 2.16, 3.02, 2.40, 3.47, 4.63, 3.25, 2.33, 2.58, 1.52, 1.81, 3.06, 2.43, 3.33, 3.04, 2.43, 4.50, 3.05, 3.22, 3.31, 2.65, 2.83, 3.11, (4.78), 3.05, 3.41, 3.77, 4.38, 2.03, 3.06, 3.28, 3.63, 2.97, 1.90, 2.65, 3.45, 3.47, 2.68, 2.88, 3.13, 3.27, 2.68

best average of 5: 2.24
best average of 12: 2.62
best average of 100: 2.97

i only used EG once in the entire average, I need to start relearning and remembering all the algs.
This was all done on a stackmat


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 28, 2010)

Sq-1
avg5 - 35.07
avg12 - 39.52


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2010)

Computer 3x3
- 8.471 9.134 (11.016) 9.492 10.665 (8.261) 10.904 9.839 9.094 9.187 9.673 10.635 => *9.709* avg12
- *10.495* avg100, had 38 sub10s, best counting was a 7.714 and worst counting was an 18.429

Computer 5x5
- *47.569* single!! I didn't have any sub50s before today but I somehow managed to get 3 of them. Awesome.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 28, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> decided to do some much needed 2x2 practice for nationals. This is using my white ghost hand 2x2:
> 
> 2.41, 3.40, 2.78, 2.63, 1.90, 2.21, 4.36, 4.71, 3.02, 2.80, 2.36, 2.72, 2.61, 2.52, 2.02, (0.83), 3.61, 4.72, 3.36, 2.00, 2.31, 3.55, 3.44, 3.11, 3.50, 1.16, 3.65, 2.47, 4.55, 2.94, 3.91, 3.15, 2.53, 2.94, 2.78, 3.43, 3.77, 2.77, 2.36, 1.93, 3.78, 2.88, 3.11, 3.00, 2.75, 2.46, 3.15, 1.78, 4.40, 3.31, 2.97, 2.56, 2.93, 2.43, 2.59, 3.02, 2.53, 3.06, 2.16, 2.16, 3.02, 2.40, 3.47, 4.63, 3.25, 2.33, 2.58, 1.52, 1.81, 3.06, 2.43, 3.33, 3.04, 2.43, 4.50, 3.05, 3.22, 3.31, 2.65, 2.83, 3.11, (4.78), 3.05, 3.41, 3.77, 4.38, 2.03, 3.06, 3.28, 3.63, 2.97, 1.90, 2.65, 3.45, 3.47, 2.68, 2.88, 3.13, 3.27, 2.68
> 
> ...



Thanks, now I'm quite glad I ordered a ghost hand instead of a lanlan (not that lanlans are bad or anything).

Good luck with breaking your own WR at US nationals


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 28, 2010)

Sq-1 is so fun.
avg5 - 32.68
avg12 - 39.03


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2010)

Biggest "Jesus up" evar

Faz's 12 Individual Times: 7.59, (6.30), 11.13, 6.59, 11.27, 7.09, 6.91, (13.86), 8.30, 9.22, 11.66, 7.15
18:22	Venim Faz's Average: 8.69, Best Time: 6.30 Worst Time: 13.86
All nl btw.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 28, 2010)

Did a sub 20 avg of 5 the other day and forgot to post it.

22.28, 18.90, 19.83, 19.10, 17.72 = *19.28*
Yay.

EDIT: CCT tells me my best avg of 12 ever is 21.12 so I will change my sig from 21.83 to that.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 28, 2010)

16.08, (21.75), 15.84, 16.36, 17.47, 19.40, 19.71, 17.50, 18.63, 18.81, 17.54, (13.65) = 17.73

First 5 are 16.64 avg5 
OH with F2 is pwn


----------



## Shortey (Jul 28, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 16.08, (21.75), 15.84, 16.36, 17.47, 19.40, 19.71, 17.50, 18.63, 18.81, 17.54, (13.65) = 17.73
> 
> First 5 are 16.64 avg5
> OH with F2 is pwn



Oh crap! Nice Jonathan. 

I'm getting my FII soon.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2010)

4x4 single: 40.11

Maru <3


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 28, 2010)

My First _major_ sub 30 OH (NL)
12. (Yes last solve on my first Ao12 of the day)
(27.46[FULL STEP!]) 
F' B' L2 R B' U2 B D F2 U2 R D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' F' D L' R D U' R D D' U' B U2 D' B R' F2 U R'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2010)

13.21s 3x3 solve
Yay! PLL skip after a really nice CLS (U'RU'R'U2RU'R')
Finally, CLS pays off 

Not an *amazing!* solve, but it's really nice for me, and I'm happy that CLS helped me. Makes me want to practice more!​


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 28, 2010)

OH single: 13.82 Full step

Scramble: B' F2 L' D2 U' R D' F' R B L U2 B F D' U2 B' D2 U' B L2 D U L2 U

I can't seem to reconstruct it but I know that I got an F perm at the end and F2L was reasonably easy...


----------



## Shortey (Jul 28, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> OH single: 13.82 Full step
> 
> Scramble: B' F2 L' D2 U' R D' F' R B L U2 B F D' U2 B' D2 U' B L2 D U L2 U
> 
> I can't seem to reconstruct it but I know that I got an F perm at the end and F2L was reasonably easy...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> OH single: 13.82 Full step
> 
> Scramble: B' F2 L' D2 U' R D' F' R B L U2 B F D' U2 B' D2 U' B L2 D U L2 U
> 
> I can't seem to reconstruct it but I know that I got an F perm at the end and F2L was reasonably easy...



I don't know your solution, but I got a 11.96 with OLL skip and G perm  sub WR


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got it!

scramble: B' F2 L' D2 U' R D' F' R B L U2 B F D' U2 B' D2 U' B L2 D U L2 U

solution:

cross: x z L' U2 z' x U2 L' z2 (4)

1st pair: U L' U' L (4)

2nd pair: U' L U L' U2 L U' L' (8)

3rd pair:U2 R U' R' (4)

4th pair U' R' U' R U R' U' R (8)

OLL: U' R U y R U' R' y L' (7)

PLL: U L2' U L U L' U' L' U' L' R U2' L' U L U2 L' l' (18)

Move total: 53

Time: 13.82

Tps: 53/13.82 => ~3.835

Pretty good for me I think...


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2010)

New PB single of 15.82! Woot!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 28, 2010)

4x4 single - 1:01.09 (SO CLOSE)
Accidentally put the blue/green cross pieces in backwards at first.

and 

Sq-1 avg12 - 37.30


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2010)

Have been practicing big cubes the past few days as the stickers on my FII are dead, and I'm waiting on a Cubesmith order.

5x5: 1:46.63, 1:43.95, 1:52.11, 1:52.29, 1:42.59, (1:52.32), 1:42.55, 1:47.51, 1:44.94, (1:39.45), 1:42.98, 1:51.14 = 1:46.67

Lubing my V5 with Maru milk was a good idea ^_^


----------



## Toad (Jul 28, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Have been practicing big cubes the past few days as the stickers on my FII are dead, and I'm waiting on a Cubesmith order.
> 
> 5x5: 1:46.63, 1:43.95, 1:52.11, 1:52.29, 1:42.59, (1:52.32), 1:42.55, 1:47.51, 1:44.94, (1:39.45), 1:42.98, 1:51.14 = 1:46.67
> 
> Lubing my V5 with Maru milk was a good idea ^_^



I'm not the only one that calls it milk, yay :3


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought that was what loads of people called it.


----------



## RyanO (Jul 28, 2010)

13.88 full step PB! Performed while drunk ironically.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 28, 2010)

4x4x4 avg of 5: 45.01 with Yau

Individual times: 47.40, 43.57, 39.72, 45.96, 45.49

I'm pretty sure I didn't get that many parities. On the 45.96, I just did the non pure DP alg for LL


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2010)

I wrote my own floppy cube sim. Then:

0.055 (0.36) 0.052 0.163 (0.021) 0.117 0.054 0.137 0.036 0.218 0.123 0.221 => 0.118


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 29, 2010)

(L U') *63 with OH (RH): 46.96

I use my pinky and index fingers to push away the the L and U faces to do L U'


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> (L U') *63 with OH (RH): 46.96
> 
> I use my pinky and index fingers to push away the the L and U faces to do L U'



(R' U)*63 with OH (LH): 38.12

My god, I do not have the stamina for this. Damn good practice.

EDIT: 33.89.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 29, 2010)

Avg. of 5: 19.36. Not PB, but sub 20 is very nice! I was soooooo close to getting a sub 20 avg. of 12, but I failed big time at the end. 

1.	19.29	F L' B' L2 R2 U B R D2 U2 F' D2 B2 R F L' B' U R' D' B D' L' R2 U'
2.	(18.82)	U2 L' B2 F L2 R D2 L2 R D2 B' U2 R' D' F' D B' U2 B' U' B' F D' L D'
3.	19.10	L B' F D2 L R' B L R' B' L2 R' F U2 F' L2 R2 B F' L' D' U2 B' R' F'
4.	(20.92)	D B L2 D' U L2 R U2 R' F L2 F D U R D2 B2 L2 F L' B2 F2 U' F R'
5.	19.76	D U' L B F L R2 D' U L D' L' R D' B F2 U' R D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' D2


----------



## Weston (Jul 29, 2010)

First FMC solve ever.

F' R F2 D L F' U B2 D2 B' F D' L' D2 R2 F2 L' F' R F2 R' B2 F D2 B2 *

2x2: B U R2 L2 U
2x2x3: x2 L F' L' F U' F'
F2L: x' z' F U2 R' F R U R U2 R2 F R *F'*
OLL: y' *R* U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 
Fix pseudo block: U L2

45 Moves. Meh


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > (L U') *63 with OH (RH): 46.96
> ...



qq touched a real cube..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 29, 2010)

45.88, ouch.


----------



## Jai (Jul 29, 2010)

29.27 first try


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 29, 2010)

Back into 4x4:

51.47, 52.69, 48.93, 53.13, 53.44, 50.90, (42.62), 44.19, 47.90, (57.59), 51.57, 50.35 = 50.46

Underlined are 47.66 avg5.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Back into 4x4:
> 
> 51.47, 52.69, 48.93, 53.13, 53.44, 50.90, (42.62), 44.19, 47.90, (57.59), 51.57, 50.35 = 50.46
> 
> Underlined are 47.66 avg5.



Usuk  Got 46.xy avg yesterday


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2010)

*2x2 4.16 average of 12, best average of 5 3.55.*
Scrambles were lawl.
Long irc logging with scrambles, cbf editing


Spoiler



[19:17] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:17] <Dene> all the chicks here are tall 
[19:17] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2776: U F R' F U2 F2 R F' U2 
[19:17] <Dene> kinda sucks 
[19:17] <Dene> for short guys 
[19:17] <j`ey> lol 
[19:17] <Spef> Dene: omg I'm tall :O 
[19:17] <j`ey> dude 
[19:17] <Dene> yes 
[19:17] <j`ey> spef is 
[19:17] <j`ey> tall 
[19:17] <Tim_Major> ,clear 
[19:17] -Venim- Times cleared! 
[19:17] <Tim_Major> ,time 4.95 
[19:17] -Venim- Time of 4.95 added. You have done 1 solves 
[19:17] <Dene> fruit time 
[19:17] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:17] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2777: U F2 R' F R2 U' R2 F U' F' 
[19:17] * j`ey looks for aachen pics 
[19:17] <Spef>  
[19:18] <Spef> owait 
[19:18] <Spef> aachen is kewl 
[19:18] <j`ey> lol 
[19:18] <Tim_Major> timer didn't start 
[19:18] <Tim_Major> new scramble 
[19:18] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:18] <j`ey> erm 
[19:18] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2778: R2 U' R' F2 U F R U2 R U 
[19:18] <Tim_Major> wow 
[19:18] <j`ey> i only have pics 
[19:18] <j`ey> fromm 
[19:18] <j`ey> wtf 
[19:18] <j`ey> wait 
[19:18] <Spef> "I don't have time to study, I'm in college!" 
[19:18] <j`ey> my acchen pics are of holland 
[19:18] <j`ey> >_< 
[19:18] <Spef>  
[19:18] <Tim_Major> ,time 2.86 
[19:19] -Venim- Time of 2.86 added. You have done 2 solves 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:19] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2779: R F' R' F' U R' U2 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> ,time 1.94 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> wow 
[19:19] -Venim- Time of 1.94 added. You have done 3 solves 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> LL skip  
[19:19] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:19] <j`ey> nice 
[19:19] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2780: U F R F U2 R' F' U2 
[19:19] <Tim_Major> haven't done 2x2 since MWO 
[19:20] <j`ey> ,stats Tim_Major 
[19:20] <Venim> Tim_Major's 3 Individual Times: (4.95), 2.86, (1.94) 
[19:20] <Venim> Tim_Major's Average: 2.86, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 4.95 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> like, seriously, my last solve was at MWO I think 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> haha 
[19:20] <j`ey> lol 
[19:20] <j`ey> didnt see you only did 3 solves  
[19:20] <j`ey> i should do some CLL 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> ,time 6.82 
[19:20] *** Visitor_ has joined #rubik 
[19:20] -Venim- Time of 6.82 added. You have done 4 solves 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:20] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2781: U2 F' R U' F U' F R2 U 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> racerace 
[19:20] <Tim_Major> I average like 5.5 
[19:20] <j`ey> nah 
[19:20] <j`ey> need food 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> ,time 4.50 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> sune cll 
[19:21] -Venim- Time of 4.50 added. You have done 5 solves 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> ,stats 
[19:21] <Faz> ok 
[19:21] <Faz> so like 
[19:21] -Venim- Tim_Major's 5 Individual Times: 4.95, 2.86, (1.94), (6.82), 4.50 
[19:21] -Venim- Tim_Major's Average: 4.10, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 6.82 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> lol 
[19:21] <Faz> i've done all my homework that's due tomorrow 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> that's fast for me 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> a12 
[19:21] <Faz> apart from english 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:21] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2782: F2 R U2 R U' R' F U F2 
[19:21] <Faz> and we have sports photos in the mornig 
[19:21] <j`ey> ,stats Tim_Major 
[19:21] <Faz> english is period 2 
[19:21] <Venim> Tim_Major's 5 Individual Times: 4.95, 2.86, (1.94), (6.82), 4.50 
[19:21] <Venim> Tim_Major's Average: 4.10, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 6.82 
[19:21] <j`ey> sports photos XD 
[19:21] <Faz> english is a ****load of work 
[19:21] <j`ey> wow nice tim 
[19:21] <Faz> so uhh, cbf doing it 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> ,time 3.30 
[19:21] -Venim- Time of 3.30 added. You have done 6 solves 
[19:21] <Faz> wtf i'll get like sub 1 avg on those scrambles 
[19:21] <Tim_Major> using COLL  
[19:22] <Tim_Major> I know like, a bit of COLL 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> and using it for CLL 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:22] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2783: U F2 U F U2 R' F' U 
[19:22] <j`ey> omg 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> ,time 3.36 
[19:22] <j`ey> best image ever 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> sune cll  
[19:22] -Venim- Time of 3.36 added. You have done 7 solves 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> wow fast 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> easy scrambles 
[19:22] <Tim_Major> ,stats 
[19:22] <j`ey> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l68jsm6tas1qa8tx5o1_400.jpg 
[19:22] -Venim- Tim_Major's 7 Individual Times: 4.95, 2.86, (1.94), (6.82), 4.50, 3.30, 3.36 
[19:22] -Venim- Tim_Major's Average: 3.79, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 6.82 
[19:22] <j`ey> ^^^^ 
[19:23] <Tim_Major> wut 
[19:23] <Tim_Major> sub 4 a7 
[19:23] <Tim_Major>  
[19:23] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:23] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2784: U' R F' U2 R U F R2 
[19:23] <j`ey> ,stats Tim_Major 
[19:23] <Venim> Tim_Major's 7 Individual Times: 4.95, 2.86, (1.94), (6.82), 4.50, 3.30, 3.36 
[19:23] <Venim> Tim_Major's Average: 3.79, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 6.82 
[19:23] <Faz> OMG I'M BLUECLOE, SUB 4 ON 2X2 = SUB 10 ON 3X3 
[19:23] <Meep> lolwat 
[19:23] <j`ey> Faz: lolol 
[19:23] <Faz> ,4 
[19:23] <Venim> 4x4 Scramble #1326: U f' F d R' r2 U' B' b l L2 U' D2 B b D l' f2 l R u F D' R2 r' d' f' L' u2 b' B2 L d2 f2 B2 u' F2 d l F 
[19:23] <Tim_Major> ,time 6.53 
[19:23] -Venim- Time of 6.53 added. You have done 8 solves 
[19:23] <Tim_Major> lol, used T-perm 
[19:23] <Tim_Major> for CLL 
[19:24] <Tim_Major> like, I did rotation, T-perm 
[19:24] <j`ey> ya 
[19:24] <j`ey> people use that 
[19:24] <Tim_Major> really? 
[19:24] <j`ey> i think some do 
[19:24] <Tim_Major> shoulda used J 
[19:24] <j`ey> cos Tperm is sub1 
[19:24] <j`ey> owell 
[19:24] <j`ey> ya 
[19:24] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:24] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2785: U F' U2 R' U F U' R2 U 
[19:24] <Tim_Major> lol 
[19:24] <Tim_Major> someone eg 
[19:25] <Tim_Major> ,time 3.91 
[19:25] <Tim_Major> wtf? 
[19:25] -Venim- Time of 3.91 added. You have done 9 solves 
[19:25] <Tim_Major> ,stats 
[19:25] -Venim- Tim_Major's 9 Individual Times: 4.95, 2.86, (1.94), (6.82), 4.50, 3.30, 3.36, 6.53, 3.91 
[19:25] -Venim- Tim_Major's Average: 4.20, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 6.82 
[19:25] <Tim_Major> wow 
[19:25] <Faz> ,stats Tim_Major 
[19:25] <Venim> Tim_Major's 9 Individual Times: 4.95, 2.86, (1.94), (6.82), 4.50, 3.30, 3.36, 6.53, 3.91 
[19:25] <Venim> Tim_Major's Average: 4.20, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 6.82 
[19:25] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:25] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2786: R F' U R' F' R U2 R U2 
[19:25] <Faz> lolol 
[19:25] <Tim_Major> WAT 
[19:25] <Faz> another EG case 
[19:25] <Tim_Major> another EG case 
[19:25] <Tim_Major> lol 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> ,tiem 3.46 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> 1 look cube! 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> ,time 3.46 
[19:26] -Venim- Time of 3.46 added. You have done 10 solves 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:26] <j`ey> lol 
[19:26] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2787: U R' F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 
[19:26] <Tim_Major> LOL 
[19:26] <Faz> ,stats Tim_Major 
[19:26] <Faz> ,2 
[19:26] <Venim> Tim_Major's 10 Individual Times: 4.95, 2.86, (1.94), (6.82), 4.50, 3.30, 3.36, 6.53, 3.91, 3.46 
[19:26] <Venim> Tim_Major's Average: 4.10, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 6.82 
[19:26] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2788: U R' F2 R F' U2 R F' U' 
[19:26] <j`ey> slowly 
[19:26] <j`ey> erm 
[19:27] <j`ey> sl`ey 
[19:27] <Faz> erm 
[19:27] <Faz> ,2 
[19:27] <Tim_Major> ,time 4.50 
[19:27] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:27] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2789: U2 R U R2 U F2 U' F' U' 
[19:27] -Venim- Time of 4.50 added. You have done 11 solves 
[19:27] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2790: U2 F R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U 
[19:27] <j`ey> ,2 
[19:27] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2791: R2 F' U2 F' R F2 U F' 
[19:28] <j`ey> somone broke it 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> ,time 4.30 
[19:28] <j`ey> ,ping 
[19:28] <Spef> PONG 
[19:28] <j`ey> scramble: U R2 U R' F' U' F' U2 F' U2 get last scramble 
[19:28] <Spef> RUFRUFURUFURUF 
[19:28] <Faz> but 
[19:28] <Faz> timmajor can't use venim 
[19:28] <Venim> PONG 
[19:28] <j`ey> 352 
[19:28] -Venim- Time of 4.30 added. You have done 12 solves 
[19:28] <j`ey> 3.52 
[19:28] * j`ey food 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> Venim's working? 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> it worked for me every time 
[19:28] <Faz> ,3bld 
[19:28] <Faz> ,cleAR 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> ,stats Tim_Major 
[19:28] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #10370: R2 U2 D' R' B U2 F' D2 R L' D2 U' R' L' B2 D B2 D' L2 F D' R' F2 R L 
[19:28] <Venim> Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 4.95, 2.86, (1.94), (6.82), 4.50, 3.30, 3.36, 6.53, 3.91, 3.46, 4.50, 4.30 
[19:28] <Venim> Tim_Major's Average: 4.16, Best Time: 1.94 Worst Time: 6.82 
[19:28] <Tim_Major> WAT 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> ,2 
[19:29] <Faz> owait 
[19:29] <Faz> venim noworkie 
[19:29] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #2792: F' U F2 U F' R2 U2 R' 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> is for me 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> Faz:[19:28] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #10370: R2 U2 D' R' B U2 F' D2 R L' D2 U' R' L' B2 D B2 D' L2 F D' R' F2 R L 
[19:29] <Tim_Major> ,time 6.24 
[19:29] -Venim- Time of 6.24 added. You have done 12 solves 
[19:30] <Dene> Here I am 
[19:30] <Tim_Major> now for weekly comp 2x2 
[19:30] <Spef> brah 
[19:30] <Tim_Major> 1.21 first scramble LOOOOL



times (reset):
4.95, 2.86, 1.94, 6.82, 4.50, 3.30, 3.36, 6.53, 3.91, 3.46, 4.50, 4.30, 6.24

When I used to do 2x2, I averaged like, 5.5 lol.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 29, 2010)

49.67 4x4 avg of 5, which I thought I'd caught on camera. However, for some reason, my camera stopped recording part way through the session  Had a nice 41 in there too


----------



## Shortey (Jul 29, 2010)

Statistics for 07-29-2010 13:40:30

Average: 2.67
Standard Deviation: 0.33
Best Time: 2.09
Worst Time: 3.27
Individual Times:
1.	2.09	U R' F U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2
2.	2.78	F2 R F2 R U' R2 U R' U2
3.	3.13	R' F R U' R U' R2 F U2
4.	(3.27)	U F' R F2 R F' R2 U
5.	2.91	U F2 U2 F' R2 U R U2 R2 U'
6.	2.68	F' R2 F U2 F' U R2 F2
7.	3.21	R' U F2 R' U F' R U F U'
8.	2.15	U F' U2 R U2 R' F U F'
9.	2.55	U R F2 R' F2 R U2 R F2 U'
10.	2.81	U' R2 U' F2 R F U F' U
11.	(2.09)	F' U F' R F R F' U2 R
12.	2.41	U' R2 F U2 F R' F2 U F2 U2


nvm the scrambles. The scrambles I actually used came from irc. Stackmat.


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

1:24.55 5x5 single :O
PLL skip.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 29, 2010)

8.44 snake single. I have only been solving this for 1 day.


----------



## Owen (Jul 29, 2010)

4x4:

1:59.07

First sub-2!


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

Was having fun playing with Roux
Got sub 20 avg


Average of 5: 18.32
1. 16.22 B' F2 U2 F L' F2 U' B2 L U' B D' B' D F' U B2 R F L2 D B2 D U R
2. 19.59 R2 D B' D2 R2 D' B U2 L2 F2 R2 L B' R L' U' F L' B2 F' R2 D L U B
3. (14.58) R' F2 L' U2 R D L2 F2 B L2 F2 U' L2 F2 B' R' F D B' R' L D' B L R
4. 19.16 B' D F U R' D2 F L2 R' F L B2 F D2 B' F L2 B F U' D' F2 U' D R'
5. (19.77) L2 F L D' F' L U L' U' R2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 D' B R2 B' R F' U2 B2 L


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 29, 2010)

sub 30 avg of 12 
Average:28.90
Times:22.14, 32.84, 30.41, 27.87, 26.01, 27.83, 34.42, 33.06, 29.72, 25.48, 30.47, 25.29


----------



## Weston (Jul 29, 2010)

OH with right hand :3 I think I'll practice this to bug Anthony.
37.50, 38.39, 37.28, 33.36, 29.02
29.02 was a ZBLL case I knew.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 29, 2010)

OH:

Statistics for 07-29-2010 22:38:23

Average: 17.26
Standard Deviation: 0.76
Best Time: 14.90
Worst Time: 27.34
Individual Times:
1.	18.47	R2 B F L2 B2 F D B2 D L' R' D' U' B2 F L2 B F' L2 B' L' D' L2 R2 U'
2.	17.23	L U L R' B2 F D B2 F' D U2 B2 R' U B L2 R F2 L2 R' B' F R D2 U'
3.	16.08	L F' D L R2 D B' F' R2 D U R2 D2 R2 F' U' L2 R F R D' U B' D2 L2
4.	(27.34)	L R D2 U L2 D2 U2 B F' L B' D2 L2 B2 D B' F2 L' B D2 L' R B' L' R
5.	(14.90)	L R2 B2 L' D' U2 F2 L2 R' B' F' U' L2 U R' B2 L2 R B F' D' B2 D2 B U'


----------



## Toad (Jul 29, 2010)

Rob <3


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 29, 2010)

31.95: PLL skip (only first solve under 35 in a month) 
using rubik's brand (non-modded only lubed )


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOlrq_uGxMw

9..84 nl time on the cube. first ever


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2010)

Computer 7x7
- (2:23.396) 2:31.944 2:43.223 2:40.32 (2:45.844) 2:31.368 2:27.749 2:45.549 2:36.06 2:34.03 2:37.303 2:30.078 => *2:35.762* avg12

Computer 3x3:
- (7.722) (10.481) 8.533 7.986 9.594 => *8.704* avg5
- 10.481 8.533 7.986 9.594 8.844 (11.681) 9.773 9.179 9.888 10.421 9.358 (7.607) => *9.406* avg12
- lmao 7.607 10.967 (12.748) 10.623 (7.081) => 9.732
I think I can sub-9 with a really good average.


----------



## pappas (Jul 30, 2010)

Statistics for 07-29-2010 20:29:39

Average: 3.09
Standard Deviation: 0.50
Best Time: 2.04
Worst Time: 4.09
Individual Times:
1.	2.06	U F' U2 R' U R2 U F' U'
2.	(4.09)	F R2 F2 R' F R U' F2 U'
3.	3.35	R U2 R' U F' R F' R U
4.	(2.04)	U F2 U R' U' R F' R' U'
5.	2.95	F' R' U R' U F' R F'
6.	2.71	U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U2
7.	3.24	R' F R' F U2 R' F U' R'
8.	3.10	U2 R F2 U' R U R' U2 R
9.	4.07	R U R2 U' R F' U R' U
10.	3.82	U2 F R2 U' F' U2 R2 F R'
11.	2.93	R2 U2 F U F2 U R2 U F' U
12.	2.62	F R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
Beats my old 2x2 pb avg 12 of 3.66. I only know half of CLL.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 07-29-2010 20:29:39
> 
> Average: 3.09
> Standard Deviation: 0.50
> ...


Wow nice. I've averaged like 4.5 recently, and I was hoping to beat you at Aus Nats. Seems I won't now D:


----------



## chris w (Jul 30, 2010)

wow i better start learning some stuff for 2x2 then, cos im still like maybe sub 5 on a good day :S
EDIT: lol at my fail at quoting, and 8.10 3x3 single  pll skip


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2010)

chris w said:


> wow i better start learning some stuff for 2x2 then, cos im still like maybe sub 5 on a good day :S
> EDIT: lol at my fail at quoting, and 8.10 3x3 single  pll skip



Chris: I use lbl, with occasional Ortega/Guimond, and some 3x3 COLL algs for CLL  You don't need algs. Just get FL sub 1.5, then 1.5 OLL and 1.5 PLL plus skips 

And 8.10 
I average like 17 and my PB is still 11


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> chris w said:
> 
> 
> > wow i better start learning some stuff for 2x2 then, cos im still like maybe sub 5 on a good day :S
> ...



And he averages like 14, and his pb is 8.

There's a linear correlation there xD.


----------



## chris w (Jul 30, 2010)

really cool, well im might start practicing more then.
it was a pretty easy scramble though
F U F U2 B2 L' R' B2 U' F2 D2 L F U F R' F2 D R2 F' D' U R L' U2 
i had an xcross then normal inserts then F R U R' U' F' as the LL (29 moves.) 
11 is still really good tho, but your pyra times are WAHHHHH crazy fast!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2010)

chris w said:


> really cool, well im might start practicing more then.
> it was a pretty easy scramble though
> F U F U2 B2 L' R' B2 U' F2 D2 L F U F R' F2 D R2 F' D' U R L' U2
> i had an xcross then normal inserts then F R U R' U' F' as the LL (29 moves.)
> 11 is still really good tho, but your pyra times are WAHHHHH crazy fast!!



29 moves 

I couldn't find yours, but this is also fast (and PLL skip )
L D2 R B2 U' L F' L' (8/8)
U2 R U R' U y L' U' L (8/16)
R' U R U' R' U' R (7/23)
R U' R' U R U R' (7/30)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R (8/38)

There are cancelations to be made though, so it's like 36 moves, then I could also do some other fmc stuff  But this is like, what you'd do in a speedsolve.

Can you reconstruct?


----------



## Zava (Jul 30, 2010)

joey said:


> 1:24.55 5x5 single :O
> PLL skip.



lol exactly the same as my only NR so far  nice


----------



## chris w (Jul 30, 2010)

ummm lemme try i suck at writing out notation but il give it ago 
xcross: L D2 R B2 U L F' L'
fl2l 2: U R U' R' U' F' U' F 
f2l 3: B U' B U B U B'
this is what i have so far, and the F/B's i did rotations but idk which x,z,y are so yea


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2010)

Finally sub 15 OH avg xD

12.22, 15.24, 13.16, 16.24, 17.97, 14.40, 15.04, 17.39, 16.81, 13.47, 11.66, 14.71 = 14.87
No skips.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 30, 2010)

wtf


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Feliks please skip AC 2010


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Feliks please skip AC 2010



Are you even going? You're not registered xD

Anyway, Yumu will pwn me, I completely fail in comp.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Feliks please skip AC 2010
> ...



I haven't finalized any travel/accommodation plans, and I haven't decided on which events to enter  I'm almost certainly going though.
I just want a sub 20 average there ><


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 30, 2010)

Average: 12.71
Standard Deviation: 0.42
Best Time: 8.90
Worst Time: 20.09
Individual Times:
1.	13.03	R' B2 L2 U' B U B F' R' D' U' B R D' L' B' F2 R D F U2 B' L2 B2 L
2.	(8.90)	L2 R B2 F' L' R2 B' U2 R B2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' R' F U L' R2 U2 R2 U B R
3.	11.95	U L2 U B' R' U2 B' F D' B' F U' L R2 U2 B2 L R2 B' L2 U B D R' U'
4.	13.15	D2 U2 L2 F' U2 L' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D B2 L' D2 L2 R' B D' B2 L2 R' D' L2 D'
5.	(20.09)	B D2 L' F2 D F L R B' F2 U' L R2 B2 F2 L R2 F' R U R2 D2 U B' U2



First ever sub 9
9.93 and 9.99 were my only sub 10s^^
3x3 of course


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 30, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 07-29-2010 20:29:39
> 
> Average: 3.09
> Standard Deviation: 0.50
> ...





chris w said:


> wow i better start learning some stuff for 2x2 then, cos im still like maybe sub 5 on a good day :S
> EDIT: lol at my fail at quoting, and 8.10 3x3 single  pll skip



Good solving both of you.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 30, 2010)

R2 L2 D' L2 U' L' R' F' B L' R U R D2 U R' D2 R2 D U' R' L F B' D 
11.13 OH  Solution coming soon, OLL skip + A perm

z2 R' U' r x' y U' R' U' R
y' R' U R
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' R U R' U R U R'
U2 z2 x R U R' z' R2 U' z U' R z' R2 U2

35 HTM / 3.14 *PI* TPS


----------



## Forte (Jul 30, 2010)

14.75 toulou single


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 30, 2010)

UWR?


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 30, 2010)

.88 fishbone single. Almost sub wr


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 30, 2010)

4x4 PBs
1:25.37 Average of 12 (old was 1:31)
1:18.83 Average of 5 (old was 1:25)

1:15.79, 1:36.41, 1:27.05, 1:36.27, 1:13.12, 1:16.32, 1:12.77, (1:45.77), 1:31.45, 1:27.11, (1:11.99), 1:37.39

First 7x7 Sub-10, 9:12.40!


----------



## Truncator (Jul 30, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> .88 fishbone single. Almost sub wr


No.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 30, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> .88 fishbone single. Almost sub wr



No.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 30, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> .88 fishbone single. Almost sub wr



No.


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> .88 fishbone single. Almost sub wr



No.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 30, 2010)

2:30.92 avg5 4x4!!! My old PB set a week ago was ~ 3:04 

how the **** is that even possible? over 30 second improvement in a week


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2010)

30 seconds isn't actually a huge deal when you're at 3 minutes. Nice job though 


Computer 5x5 with one hand: 1:32.218 single


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 30, 2010)

15.22, 21.11, 16.78, 19.61, 17.28, 17.55, 19.88, 18.28, 15.22, 17.06, 15.55, 19.19

Sub 18 avg of 12: 17.64


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

2:17.97 average of 12 on Megaminx. Oh yeah.
2:12.68 average of 5. Not that I really care about that few solves.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 31, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> .88 fishbone single. Almost sub wr


No.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 31, 2010)

4x4:
56 solves so far today :s
I'm like 1:30~ now.
1:13.82 PP nl pb! 
1:20.02 DP 
My 4x4 core has twisted twice so I've had to completely disassemble.
I got a 1:25 followed by the 1:13, 1:20 and two high 1:20s so I've basically broken my pb average today by about 10s 
In the car I'll use my sister's laptop, so hopefully I can have some proper statistics :/


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 31, 2010)

OH:
times (reset):
32.90, 39.65, 33.74, 31.58, 21.64, 31.46, 26.06, 27.63, 35.98, 28.99, 22.04, 21.77

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.64 23.93
worst time: 39.65

avg5: 26.22 (σ = 3.01) 28.54
avg12: 29.22 (σ = 4.58) 29.36

For race to sub 30.
So I beat my nl pb twice in a row 
Previous pbs in red.

My AV is so locky, can't believe I got these stats with this cube.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 31, 2010)

WAT 10.27 avg with a counting 14 and a counting 13. 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.27
1. 8.16 D B' L F L2 F2 B2 D2 U2 B2 D' R D U' F D F' L' U D2 B D B L B2 
2. 11.86 B U B' D2 U L' B2 U' L B L D2 F2 D2 F B2 U2 R2 U' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 
3. (7.93) U2 F D B U' D B R B' U F2 B R' F' R' L D2 F R D' L' U' B2 L' U' 
4. 14.29 U' R' F2 U2 D B R2 L D' B D R' B2 U2 R2 F' L U L D B' U R' U' B 
5. 8.80 B' L R' U B' F' R' D B' D2 B' D L' B' L' D2 F' R F' L2 B L2 F2 L2 R 
6. 9.20 D R2 B' R' U D B D F L B R2 F2 L R' D' B' U2 R2 F L' U2 L D B 
7. (19.18) R2 D2 R2 B2 U L' U' F2 D' B' R L F' U B D2 F' U' F U2 L U' B' D' R2 
8. 13.38  L2 B D2 F U' L' B U2 D B' U B' U2 D R U' D R U2 F2 B' L' R2 F B' 
9. 9.04 L B2 L U' R L' U R2 F L2 B L' B2 L' B' L' F' B2 D2 L F' U B2 D L' 
10. 9.74 L2 B' R2 F' R' L2 F2 B' D L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R' D' F' B U R2 F' B' U2 F2 U 
11. 9.63 R' D2 L' D U2 R L B2 U2 F R2 F2 D B2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' L2 R F2 D R2 
12. 8.64 U' L2 U' R L B2 D2 L D' U' B' U2 L2 F L' D B' F2 R F U2 F' U' R2 U


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 31, 2010)

First computer 3x3 4:50:65. SOOO confusing.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 31, 2010)

Got a 15.54 avg12, 14.42 avg5, and a 11.15 single on video
Right here:



Spoiler


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 31, 2010)

My hand is going to fall off, 



Spoiler



20.63, 20.76, 20.48, 17.17, 21.39, 19.86, 22.74, 26.70, 18.12, 16.69, 22.99, 20.94, 16.52, 23.27, 19.51, 20.91, 18.12, 21.33, 26.66, 21.46, 20.41, 19.01, 22.21, 20.29, 16.82, 19.04, 20.13, 18.33, 19.87, 18.86, 18.33, 18.57, 14.81, 15.28, 23.13, 19.15, 17.28, 20.41, 21.26, 19.09, 19.97, 20.53, 21.00, 20.30, 19.04, 23.85, 21.11, 22.94, 16.92, (13.67), 22.54, 18.55, 19.15, 20.56, 20.38, 17.98, 22.34, 22.20, 20.75, 22.61, 18.13, 18.88, 19.73, 21.99, 20.77, 20.97, 20.03, 18.56, 19.01, 19.28, 22.63, 20.12, 19.68, 16.49, 19.64, 19.17, 20.35, 18.72, 17.17, 21.60, (DNF(17.33)), 21.20, 17.37, 20.20, 20.84, 17.85, 17.70, 17.68, 23.05, 20.84, 19.66, 19.64, 17.59, 18.02, 20.09, 22.90, 20.94, 19.93, 20.69, 15.04 = 19.95

number of times: 99/100
best time: 13.67
worst time: 26.70

current avg5: 20.52 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 17.24 (σ = 1.58)

current avg12: 20.03 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 18.44 (σ = 1.36)

current avg100: 19.95 (σ = 2.15)
best avg100: 19.95 (σ = 2.15)



It was 20.00 till the last solve, then 15.04 PLL skip saved it


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 31, 2010)

4x4: 53.64, 52.39, (59.78), 52.03, 46.68, 57.17, 57.46, 48.82, 55.44, 54.04, 50.87, (45.06) = 52.85


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2010)

19:55:53 <+Venim> 3x3 Scramble #10577: F2 L B2 R2 B D' L B' D' R' D U' L F2 R2 L' D2 B' F' U' D2 B' L' U' F2 
19:56:26 <%j`ey> 7.64 nl
19:56:29 < yoruichi> wut
19:56:31 < yoruichi> gtfo

y' U' R' F L2 D'
U2 y' R' U R U'
y' R U' R2 U R
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U
y' R' F R F'
l' U' L U' L U2 l
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 31, 2010)

4x4:

Cubes Solved: 102/102
Average: 54.90
Standard Deviation: 4.19
Best Time: 42.17
Worst Time: 1:08.56

Was gonna be an average of 100, but I wanted to end on a sub-50. Done in three sittings 

54.02, 45.29, (42.17), (56.48), 47.27 = 48.86

Failed rolling the 54


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 31, 2010)

(11.31), 12.97, (14.41), 13.61, 11.94 = 12.84
11.31 was an OLL skip

EDIT: pretty decent avg12
(11.31), 12.97, 14.41, 13.61, 11.94, 14.80, (14.94), 14.30, 11.31, 14.83, 14.63, 11.88 = 13.47
First and last were OLL skips, all the rest were NL


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jul 31, 2010)

Statistics for 07-31-2010 23:16:49

Average: 9.81
Standard Deviation: 0.45
Best Time: 7.97
Worst Time: 11.40
Individual Times:
1.	(7.97)	B F' D2 U B2 R F2 L' F2 D' B F' R D B' F2 D' B F U' L2 R2 D2 L R
2.	9.53	D' U R2 B' F2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 F' D2 U L R F2 R' U' B2 D R D U L2 U
3.	10.62	D' U' R F R2 B2 F L R B D' F2 L B2 F' U2 B R2 U' L' U R U2 B F
4.	(11.40)	F2 D' U R B L2 R B2 U' R U' R F' L2 D B2 F R2 B U2 F' L' R2 B F
5.	9.27	B F2 D' U F2 D R2 B' F2 D2 R' B' F' L2 R B' R2 D2 U2 L2 R B L' R U2

and then i ruined the average with two counting 12 at the end -.- 10.70 avg of 12

i forgot that i dropped my can of mountain dew a while ago and now it splashed all over my desk... i'm getting some sleep soon


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 31, 2010)

OH:

Average: 19.20
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 16.49
Worst Time: 24.97
Individual Times:
1.	16.93	L' F U' F2 U R2 D U' R' F U F' R2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 B' F' D2 B' F D' B'
2.	18.43	R' D2 L R D' U2 B2 U2 L' F L' B2 F U2 F R F2 D2 U2 F2 L R2 F D U'
3.	20.14	B2 F2 L' B D2 F' L2 D U2 F R' D' U F U' F L F' D' U R' U' F U' R'
4.	19.90	U B2 U' B2 L U2 B' L2 D' U2 B R2 B F D' B U' L R2 B' F' D2 F' L2 F2
5.	21.08	L2 F' L2 R' F R' B L R2 D2 U B F2 R2 F' D U B' D' U' B' D' L2 D F2
6.	20.47	U R' D2 U L2 D' U L2 R F' R' B' F' L2 R' U2 R U' B2 D B' D U R F
7.	17.87	L2 B2 F2 D U L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 U L D2 U' R U R B' F' D' U' L' D' F
8.	17.38	L' U B U L2 D2 L' R2 B2 R2 B' L' R U' F2 L R U L2 D' B' F U2 L2 R
9.	19.39	R' U L R D' U2 F R' F D U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 U' L' R F' L2 R2 D' U'
10.	(24.97)	L2 R D2 U R' B' L R2 U2 B F L2 R' B2 R' D' R B D2 U2 L' R2 F R2 D'
11.	(16.49)	D' U L' R2 U R2 B2 D U' B2 D' L2 U R' D B2 U' L' R B F2 D B U R'
12.	20.37	R B' U2 R U2 B' D U2 F U2 L R B' F' D U2 L2 D L2 B2 U L' F' R' U'

Getting closer to sub-19 now


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 31, 2010)

No Rob, no!

Nice btw


----------



## Forte (Aug 1, 2010)

Rob, you are now by far the fastest in the UK at OH O_O Nice one!

edit: oops, this is Escher. lol.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 1, 2010)

OH, orange cross only!

Average: 20.02
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 16.42
Worst Time: 24.48
Individual Times:
1.	18.28	U2 R' B2 U L2 D B F2 U' L2 D' U B2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 B2 F L2 R2 D' U F
2.	21.80	B2 U' F' L' B' U2 B D L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F R D U' L R2 U2
3.	(24.48)	F' L2 R D2 U2 L' R2 U B2 L' U F' D' U' B2 F' R2 U L2 U2 R' B R2 D' B'
4.	20.26	R' D2 B D' L R2 U L2 R' B' F' U L' R2 D B2 F' R2 B' F' R B2 F' L B'
5.	19.55	L B2 U L D2 L' R' B F' L' R2 U2 L2 B2 U B' D2 U L2 B' U B F R2 U'
6.	23.30	L' R' D B L B F2 D U L R2 F2 U2 B L' R2 B F2 L' R' D2 U2 L' R U'
7.	19.56	B' L' B2 F' R2 D B2 D' L2 F D F L D2 B2 F D' U B' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U'
8.	18.15	L2 F' L' B D' U2 R2 D2 U2 L R2 D R2 D' U2 B' D2 B' U B' F2 U' B2 U F2
9.	19.19	R U' B L R' B' F' D2 U L R' U R2 B' F2 U B' F' D' U2 F' D L R B'
10.	17.70	F R' B F2 L2 R F2 L R' F2 D2 U2 F D2 U' L' D U F R U B2 F D2 U'
11.	22.38	R D L' B' F2 L' R2 B2 U B D B F' L2 B D2 F D' L' B2 F2 U R2 D' R'
12.	(16.42)	D2 U L2 R B2 D F' D U' R' D2 U B2 R' D U L R D U F' D2 L' R' U2



EDIT: Thanks guys! 

Random: Do we have anyone in the UK that's practising magic like mad? The average hasn't been broken for over a year now. I know Thom Sutcliffe came close to breaking it in Bristol Spring 2010 though. (No I do not plan on breaking this record, magic isn't really my kinda event )


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey slow down Robert, you're breathing down my neck 

I just got a 1:00.07 Megaminx single. I reached LL at 51s, I used some weird *ZBF2L?* thing to orient all the edges, easy Antisune CO... then a 5 cycle -__-

Edit: 27.50, 29.77, 26.96, 28.23, (21.24), 27.77, 29.79, 27.92, (30.77), 29.93, 29.02, 23.56 = 28.04
4x4 Reduction times  I really wanted to continue that 21s >_>


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2010)

Kinda makes sense that you're about 5 secs faster than me, as my reduction is normally 30-35


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2010)

44.25, 47.33, (41.18), (52.59), 49.39, 48.24, 48.94, 49.56, 45.82, 41.70, 47.55, 47.26 = 47.00
Yesss  not many OLL parities haha


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2010)

6.02 2x2 a100.
Faz told me to stop using LBL and use Ortega, and I'm slower with this. However, the last 30 solves (at this stage it was 6.50~ session average) I started using more LBL, and I got a 3 move scramble then a 6 move scramble that I had optimal solutions to (0.7 and 1.3 or sth) then 3 easy CLLs for a 2.87 a5 
I also had a 4.16 a12, but the a5 was the only pb. Oh yeah, it was stackmat too xD

Don't have times or stats coz using qqtimer offline is screwy on this laptop :/

Edit: Also had 1:11.87 single with PLL parity (no other PLL alg, so almost PLL skip)
I had a 1:27.48 a5 and a 1:32.52 a12
Need sub 1:30 a12 :/
This was 70 timed solves on my laptop, but all up I prolly did close to 100 solves. Today+yesterday.

Edit 2: Just checked usb, the a12 was 1:34.52 :/

Edit 3: Hyprul, slow down  You're way too fast


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 1, 2010)

Your've got way past me, maby i should get into some 4x4 so I don't fall too far behind.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha holy **** 10.64 PLL skip OH 

L' D B2 U' B U2 F' B2 R2 B F' U' D R' L2 U D' F L' B U F2 U' D' B' 
Cross on D :O


----------



## Tortin (Aug 1, 2010)

1:11.30, (1:19.31), (1:09.54), 1:11.54, 1:10.68 = 1:11.17

Yesssss! Sub-NAR avg.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2010)

Grr, 4x4: OLL parity at 33, but PLL later too, resulting in 45.11


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Grr, 4x4: OLL parity at 33, but PLL later too, resulting in 45.11



Parity faster please


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2010)

PLL parity as well, btw *

Also, I can sub-4 OLL parity on my QJ, but it's quite difficult to on my Maru, because it locks up a lot


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 1, 2010)

did my first and probably last footsolve ever

5:03.11 

LSE at 4:00ish


----------



## Muesli (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm back!

Average of 5: 17.98
1. (19.54) R' D R U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 D L B L B U' R2 L2 B D' R' U2 R' L D' U2 F'
2. 17.45 L2 B2 L' B R F L' F B' L2 R2 D L R' D' L' B2 U2 R B R' D2 F D2 B2
3. 18.85 R2 B U2 B' R D' U' L U' D R2 B' F U B' R' B2 D' F' R2 F' D' U' B D2
4. (17.07) L2 D2 L2 U' B R' F2 U D' B R2 F U R' B2 L2 B' L F2 L B' F' D2 R2 B'
5. 17.62 F' R' F B' D2 R2 B' F' L' B2 L B L2 D F2 L F B' R B R2 F' L2 D2 B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2010)

52.51 4x4 single

2x2 2.07 avg12 with stackmat

9.80 full step 3x3 single

1:01:xx.xx 11x11 solve

Solved 11x11 with LBL


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sub 2 5x5 avg. of 12 !!!!!!!!!
i think i am finally sub 2.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I'm back!


Yay!

First two sub-2 Megaminx solves. 1:55.08 and 1:59.39.
2:11.51 A12 and 2:11.53 A5. Yes, my A12 was better than my A5. Shush.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 2, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:10.59
1. 1:03.71 B D2 Fw' F D2 R2 F U Uw L Rw' B' U2 L Uw' R' B2 R' Fw Rw' R F' Rw' R2 U2 Uw B2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' L Fw B Rw' L B' F D' R2 
2. 1:11.11 B2 F2 Fw' Rw2 U2 B2 Uw2 U' F' R2 Fw F B R2 B' Uw Rw' U' Fw' B' F' L B' Uw2 F' Uw F2 R' Uw2 Fw' U F' R' Rw2 B2 U2 Uw Rw Fw Uw 
3. (1:17.77) U2 L Rw2 R F D2 L U B Uw2 D2 L R2 F' U B' Rw D Rw' F' Fw2 R' Uw2 U2 D' B' Uw Fw Uw' B F2 R B2 Uw U Rw' F' D' Fw2 Uw' 
4. (1:02.47) B2 Fw2 U2 D Fw' B' L Fw L B Rw2 B' Fw' Rw2 Uw' R L U R L2 Rw' U2 L U' F D U2 Fw' R Uw' D2 F2 Rw2 B U2 B' Rw D' Uw2 U2 
5. 1:16.96 R' U2 Uw R2 D' R' Fw2 R2 Fw2 D2 U2 Fw' Rw' D Fw' R2 Fw2 U' Uw2 L' F' B2 Fw' Rw U F B' U2 Fw' Rw R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw L' B2 L2 Rw2

lollolo. Wat. I normally average 1:25. The 1:03 and 1:02 were a good 4 seconds below my previous pb single, and both of those solves had OLL parity.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 2, 2010)

Average of 50



Spoiler



17.89, 17.09, 19.84, 19.21, 17.40, 16.38, 18.30, 16.21, 14.86, 17.95, 19.04, 17.83, 18.98, 15.17, 18.58, 18.85, 18.10, 19.61, 19.08, 18.42, 18.52, 18.06, 19.34, 18.67, 20.18, 17.32, 15.62, 18.12, 18.18, 18.62, 16.13, 16.93, 19.46, 19.39, 13.51, 18.27, 15.53, 14.63, 16.69, 20.48, 21.92, 15.75, 14.03, 18.49, 17.05, 16.80, 17.25, 18.23, 16.97, 19.13



number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.51
worst time: 21.92

current avg5: 17.48 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 15.61 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 17.68 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 16.77 (σ = 1.84)

session avg: 17.76 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 17.76


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 2, 2010)

(45.09), 49.73, (1:11.84), 53.71, 54.73 = 52.72
Yau method


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 52.51 4x4 single
> 
> 2x2 2.07 avg12 with stackmat
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2010)

lolben 

While I didn't have internetz for 2 days, I did the following

14.75 OH avg12
39.54 4x4 avg12 - FINALLY SUB 40

Megaminx 1:01.41, 1:13.20, 1:01.87, 1:01.55, (1:00.73) = 1:01 avg5
(Still yet to sub 1 single xD)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lolben
> 
> While I didn't have internetz for 2 days, I did the following
> 
> ...


that is so wrong


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, I can sub-4 OLL parity on my QJ, but it's quite difficult to on my Maru, because it locks up a lot



2.61 OLL Parity on Maru 4x4. Want a video?  I think 2.61 might be close to being UWR.

Also: 41.8something single with PLL parity :/ Just got my Maru yesterday (In a normal store in a mall )


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2010)

How much did it cost?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

Less than 10 Euros.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2010)

Gah! 4x4: OLL parity at 32, double parity -> 43  I want sub 40.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

PLL parity at 34 - 43 solve, race to sub-40


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2010)

What PLL did you have? Must've took like 6-7 secs?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

G-Perm... U3 before recognition =D


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Aug 2, 2010)

Statistics for 08-02-2010 12:56:55

Average: 4.07
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 3.09
Worst Time: 7.23
Individual Times:
1.	3.90	F' R U' F' R F' R F2 U
2.	3.41	R2 U' R U' R2 U R2
3.	4.18	R' F' R2 U2 F R F' U'
4.	3.78	R' F U2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U2
5.	4.62	F U F' R U2 F2 R2 F'
6.	4.48	R2 F2 U' F U' F2 R2 U
7.	(7.23)	F2 U F R' F2 U R U2 F
8.	(3.09)	F U' F2 U F U2 R2 F' U'
9.	3.54	R2 U2 R F2 R' F R' F2 U'
10.	4.14	F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U' R
11.	3.51	R' F U2 R2 F U' F2 R'
12.	5.13	U2 R F2 U' F' U' R2 F2

PB Average of 12 2x2
PB Average of 5 2x2: 3.75


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Aug 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lolben
> 
> While I didn't have internetz for 2 days, I did the following
> 
> ...



haha
i know how you feel^^


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm at the beach and just got internet access. Got this 2 days ago.

*16.11 avg100*
Best Time- 12.06
Worst Time- 20.38
Best avg5- 14.18
Best avg12- 15.38
5 12's
4 13's
17 14's
20 15's
22 16's
22 17's
5 18's
1 19's
4 20's

This was so consistent for me. My worst avg12 in the whole session was 16.95. That's definately a first.
I wish I was like this at competitions.
I really wish I was going to Nationals. I'll be at the beach until Saturday


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

I absolutely love my new mini Maru 3x3  Same size as keychain, but turns like a normal 3x3 right out of the box! :O

18.19, 23.80, 16.36, 20.91, 20.73+ = 19.94


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 52.51 4x4 single
> ...



LOLwhat? :fp


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Lol ban.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Lol why.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 2, 2010)

OH:
single: 10.76 NL!  I did F2LL. 
avg5: 15.76
avg12: 17.65 NOOO! PB is 17.60 :/

EDIT: Oh, and lolben!


----------



## Elliot (Aug 2, 2010)

*One-handed 25.76 average of 100.*

Best time: 18.78+
This would have been a personal best if it wasn't a +2. It was an OLL skip.

Best avg5: 21.46 (σ = 0.66)
Personal best! If I didn't have those +2s the avg5 would have been 20.75 :fp. The average is in bold below (in the spoilers).

Best avg12: 23.71 (σ = 2.85)
My fastest avg12 by a 0.01 of a second . I tried to roll out those thirties, but my hand was getting too tired. The average is underlined below.

Best avg100: 25.76 (σ = 3.29)



Spoiler



31.33, 28.19, 23.77, 26.18, 27.52, 25.86, 23.52, 20.72, 22.68, 31.30, 25.47, 23.19, 32.16, 27.55, 29.50+, 25.03, 21.69, 26.09, 23.00, 24.33, 25.09, 24.91, 24.75, 28.52, 24.33, 27.36, 24.02, 26.22, 21.44, 22.41, 30.69, 22.16, 23.56, 31.02, 29.18, (18.78+), 22.08, 27.53, 26.16, 28.58, (35.52), 24.44, 24.80, 26.52, 22.05, 25.96, 26.41, 26.77, 25.75, 25.55, 26.22, 25.44, 19.93, 20.93, 34.00, 23.63, 24.97, 20.93, 30.05, 24.83, 22.78, 26.30, 23.02, 21.31, 26.93, 30.38, 34.47, *20.65+, 22.27, 20.03, 22.71+, 21.47, *23.13, 25.19, 28.80, 26.18, 27.41, 25.30, 28.34, 26.16, 22.44, 27.18+, 26.52, 25.96, 20.91, 28.18, 25.33, 30.47, 30.09, 26.66, 24.00, 33.88, 23.93, 25.53, 32.72, 28.97, 27.41, 28.40, 21.93, 23.11


I am attempting to do an avg100 every day before nationals. So the avg100 time will probably be broken soon. Hopefully I won't get carpal tunnel


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 2, 2010)

3x3 single: 7.86

R' L' B F L' B' D' F R D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' U' D F' R2 B' L' 

y D F' R' F2 L2
y U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R'
R' U R U2 y R U R'
L F' L' U' L U F U' L
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

40 moves/7.86 seconds = ~5.1 TPS


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2010)

6.05 LL skip 


14:25:00 <+Venim> 3x3 Scramble #10633: B' F L U2 F R U2 R' L' F' L2 U' R' F2 D' L' F D2 U2 L R' F2 B2 L2 R2 

(cross on D)

R' F R y2 F' R' U F2 (7)
y2 U2 R' U2 R d' L' U L (15) 
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U R (23)
y' U' R U' R' (27)
U2 (28)

28/6.05 = 4.63 tps XD


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2010)

6.60 PLL skip

Scramble: B2 U' D2 B' D2 U L' U F' L' D L' B2 U' R2 B' U' D2 F2 R' L' D2 B L' D2

Solution:

z x’ L R’ F D (4)
L U L’ U L U L’ (7)
R’ U2 R U’ y R U R’ (7)
L’ U’ L U’ y’ L’ U L (7)
y L’ U L U’ L’ U’ L (7)
R U R’ U’ L’ U R U’ (8)

40/6.60 = 6.06

meh...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 2, 2010)

11.50, 12.15, 11.71, 13.77, 12.66 = 12.17 :O



Spoiler



Average of 5: 12.17
1. (11.50) L F B' L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R L' F U' B L2 B' U' L' B D2 L F' B' R D2
2. 12.15 B R' L F' B' R F' D' L2 D F L R' U2 R U' R' L' U' D' B2 F2 L D2 U2
3. 11.71 L F L2 U L2 B R2 L2 F2 B U2 R U2 D L' U R2 D' U F2 D2 U2 R F2 D
4. (13.77) U2 L2 B R' L2 U2 R U' L' F' U R L' U2 L U F B D' R2 F2 U B R D'
5. 12.66 U L' U' L F2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 R U' L B' R D' U R2 L U R2 D' B D L



Also had a 9.83 PLL skip on video (within a bad average of 5)


Spoiler


----------



## Escher (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes said:


> 2.61 OLL Parity on Maru 4x4. Want a video?  I think 2.61 might be close to being UWR.



Breandan has done OLL Parity sub 2... so I'm afraid you're quite far


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

2:09.33 A12 on Megaminx. I've broken my PB every day for the last week it would seem...


----------



## goatseforever (Aug 3, 2010)

Today I picked up the entire Speed Stacks set including mat and timer for $10 off Craigslist. And best of all I didn't get raped and/or murdered! Twas a good day.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 3, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Today I picked up the entire Speed Stacks set including mat and timer for $10 off Craigslist. And best of all I didn't get raped and/or murdered! Twas a good day.



I feel like if you had gotten murdered you wouldn't have made that post


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



To roughly quote aronpm;

"No ****, he just got back from a ban. All his lies have been saved up inside him".
What do you think I was saying LOL at? ):<

Edit:


Spoiler






Robert-Y said:


> 6.60 PLL skip
> 
> Scramble: B2 U' D2 B' D2 U L' U F' L' D L' B2 U' R2 B' U' D2 F2 R' L' D2 B L' D2
> 
> ...





masterofthebass said:


> 6.05 LL skip
> 
> 
> 14:25:00 <+Venim> 3x3 Scramble #10633: B' F L U2 F R U2 R' L' F' L2 U' R' F2 D' L' F D2 U2 L R' F2 B2 L2 R2
> ...





nlCuber22 said:


> 3x3 single: 7.86
> 
> R' L' B F L' B' D' F R D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' U' D F' R2 B' L'
> 
> ...





Nice three consecutive posts


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 2.61 OLL Parity on Maru 4x4. Want a video?  I think 2.61 might be close to being UWR.
> ...



I am


----------



## Weston (Aug 3, 2010)

OH cross average of 12.
2.02, 3.27, 1.95, 2.96, 1.88, 1.33, 2.06, 1.65, 5.14, 1.70, 1.76, 1.68 = 2.09

Thumb for F is REALLY useful in cross.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 3, 2010)

Pyraminx:

4.88, 5.95, 5.05, 4.83, (9.13), 3.67, 7.91, 5.86, 4.86, (3.02), 5.60, 4.34 = 5.30

Am I fast yet?


----------



## joey (Aug 3, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Am I fast yet?



No. @{


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 3, 2010)

****


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 3, 2010)

3:16.16 megaminx single


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



52.51 4x4 scramble: L2 R2 Uw' B U2 Rw' R' D' Fw' R B R Dw2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Dw2 Rw2 D Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Dw U Rw' Uw2 Rw R2 Uw Bw D U' Bw' Uw' U Fw D2 U2 Lw'

9.80 3x3 scramble: L D U B2 F L' B' L2 F L R2 D U2 L' R D' U R2 U' L' R' B2 D F U

11x11 scramble: 3L' B D' 4D2 5U 2L 3L D 2D 3D 4U2 5L2 3B 4B2 D' 3B2 4B2 5F2 3F2 F 3R' F2 4D' B 3L 3F2 3U U2 3R2 3D 2U2 4F 3L 2R' B' 2B2 4B 3U2 2F2 D 3B2 L2 R 2F2 3U 3F' L 4L 5R2 3R2 R' 4F2 3F2 F2 3R 2U' 2B 3U2 L 5U 4U' U 3R' 2B2 3B' 5F' 3F' 2F 4D' L' B' 5F2 3F' 2R2 3B2 2L 5B2 5L D2 5F' 3L' B' 2D2 3U' 2B 5B' 5D2 3U 2U2 2L 4B' R' 3U' 2B' D2 2D' 4D2 2U 4R' F 4U 4F' 3L 5F' 4U2 2U L2 5L2 5U' 3L2 D' 3F 2R D 3B F2 5D2 5U' 4L2 5R 5B F' 4D2 2F' L2 3L2 2R 2B 4B2 3F 4U' 4B2 4F 5L2 2D L 3U' 3B2 5F 3F2 2R' U 4L' 3D B' L' F' 2L2 4R2 3R2 2F' F2 5L2 5F2 2D2 F2 2L 5L 2U 4F2 2U2 5R' 4R' 3R2 2R 5D 2R' 4F R 2B' 5F2 F D B2 2B 3B2 4B2 4F2 5L' 5R'


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ben, I dont know about the big cubes, but that 3x3 scramble is a very easy blue x cross so it could be possible. But a sub 1 a5 and sub2 a12 of 2x2 with a stackmat seems very fishy. Dont be offended if it is true, i am just a bit curious.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 3, 2010)

Eh, ben said he got a 36.xx 4x4x4 time a few days ago. 

I decided that it's probably best to ignore his times until I see them in comp >_>


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2010)

4x4: 53.11, 49.62, 50.95, 52.88, 50.36, (44.55), 50.49, (59.98), 48.30, 51.46, 49.85, 47.48 = 50.45


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 3, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 4x4: 53.11, 49.62, 50.95, 52.88, 50.36, (44.55), 50.49, (59.98), 48.30, 51.46, 49.85, 47.48 = 50.45



Still no sub 40


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2010)

9.94 PLL skip.  2nd sub 10 ever.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2010)

PB is still 40.xx. I had a 42.xx in the session with PLL parity, so that was close. What's your PB?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 3, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> PB is still 40.xx. I had a 42.xx in the session with PLL parity, so that was close. What's your PB?



The 38.12 I have on video. All my sub 40's are high 38/39. I haven't broken it yet :O

Edit: NO MORTEN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Shortey (Aug 3, 2010)

OH:

Statistics for 08-03-2010 17:23:48

Average: 17.28
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 14.73
Worst Time: 22.87
Individual Times:
1.	19.42	F R2 F U' R' D B U' D2 L D F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2
2.	17.53	U2 B' U' L' B' U F2 U2 D' L' B' D' L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2
3.	16.73	L U' R2 U F D F' U B2 L B' L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2
4.	16.33	D L2 F' U2 R2 D2 L' B' R2 B D2 R U L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2
5.	16.33	U2 R2 U' F2 B2 D R F' U2 R' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' D' R2
6.	17.91	R' U B2 R' U F' L' B' L' F L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U
7.	17.33	F R' F' U L' U' F' B R2 F2 L F2 D L2 D B2 L2 D R2 L2
8.	(14.73)	U' R' U2 F2 L' D' L2 F2 U' F' L' U L2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 B2 U2
9.	(22.87)	U L' F B U F' R2 F2 D R2 F2 R D R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2
10.	16.98	U2 L2 B D R' D2 L2 D2 B' U' F' L' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2
11.	16.69	F2 L B L2 U D B' R L' B' L U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U
12.	17.56	B U2 B U F L' D2 B' D F2 L D' F2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't worry Jonathon, Morten's obviously making that up because it's not 5:23pm yet. /sarcasm


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2010)

5.03 average of 12 for L6E.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2010)

Average of 100: 6.46
PB. 


Spoiler



1. 4.96 U L' R U' R U L' U B l u 
2. 6.14 R B U' L' R' B U' R' l' r b' u' 
3. 4.80 U' B L R' B R U B' l u' 
4. 5.68 U' L' B' U' L' U R' l b 
5. 9.23 R L R' U' L R' B U' l' r' b u 
6. 4.51 U L R' L R' U R' B' l r' b 
7. 8.56 L U' R U' B U' R' B' L' l' r' b u 
8. 5.40 L U L U' B' L' B' R' l' b' u 
9. 6.87 B' U R' L' R' B R' l' u 
10. 6.68 R B' U' L B' L' B' R l b u 
11. 6.61 L R' B L R B' U' B' r' b' 
12. 6.90 U L U' R' B' L' r' 
13. 5.14 R L' U' R L' R U' L' l' b u 
14. 5.61 L' U' L' U L' B U L' B' b 
15. 5.92 U B L' U B' L B R' L' l' u 
16. 5.60 L' B L' R U R' L l b' 
17. 8.52 B' L U R B' L R' r b' 
18. (3.74) U B' L U B' R U' l' r' b u 
19. 6.36 L' R' B L R' B' R U l' r 
20. 5.75 U R' L' B' U' B U' l' u' 
21. 5.67 U' L' R' U L' U B' L' R l r 
22. 6.08 R L' U L R U R' B' u' 
23. 6.81 B L' R L U' B' R' l r b u' 
24. 5.80 L R B L' B' R' B R l b' u 
25. 4.72 R L' U L B' L' R' U' b u 
26. 7.03 U' L U' R' L' U L' U' R l' r u 
27. 6.20 B' U L U R L' U' R' r' b' u 
28. 6.79 R U B' U' L U' R' l' r 
29. 4.89 U B' U L' R' L' U' l' r' b' u 
30. 7.85 L B U' L U R' U R' l u 
31. 7.68 R U R L' U R B' L l' r 
32. 7.14 L U' B R' U B' R L' l r b' u' 
33. 6.99 B L' B' U' B' R U B' u 
34. 7.48 L U R' L U' R' U l' r' b u 
35. 8.75 B L' B U' B' U' B' U' l' r b' u 
36. 7.28 R U' R L' U L B R l' r' b u' 
37. 6.29 L' R' L R' L B U' l' r' u 
38. 4.70 U R B' U' L' B U' L' r b' u 
39. 5.78 U' L B' R' B L U' R L r' b' u' 
40. 3.89 L' U' L R' U' B L U r' b' 
41. 6.84 R' U L R' U' B L l' r b u 
42. 6.58 L B R U' R' L R' U' l' b u 
43. 7.17 U' L U L U' R B U' R l r b u' 
44. 6.51 U L' U' R' L R' U' L l' r' u 
45. 6.82 L R' U' R' L' U B' L R l b' 
46. 7.98 U' B' L' R U L' B' R l u' 
47. 7.22 L U' L R' L R B U l' r b u 
48. 7.41 U B L R U' B' U L l b 
49. 6.28 U' L U R' U' B' U R' l b u 
50. 6.72 U B R B' L R' L' B' R l b 
51. 6.13 U' R' L' B L' R B U l r' u' 
52. 6.49 L' U R' U R B L' R l r' u' 
53. 6.08 U R' L R U' L' R r' b' u' 
54. 6.98 U' B' L U R' B' U' l r b' u' 
55. (10.53) L' U B' R L B R' U' b' u 
56. 6.25 U' R' L' U' L B' U L l r' 
57. 8.00 L U L' R' L' U' B' l' r b 
58. 7.37 U' L' U B' R L' U' L' B l 
59. 6.30 U R U L B' U' L R B u 
60. 5.64 L R' B U L U' R' l b 
61. 5.90 R' U' B' L' B L' R L' B' l 
62. 6.56 R B' R' B' R U' L' B l' r u' 
63. 5.14 U' B' U R B R B l' r 
64. 5.19 L' B L B R' L' R U' B' l r' b' u' 
65. 7.00 U' L' B R' L R' B U' l r u 
66. 5.85 U R' L' U B R' U' B L' r b' u 
67. 7.05 L' R' B R' L U R l b' u 
68. 5.63 L' R' U' R' B' R' U L' b' u' 
69. 5.45 U R' U L' U' R' L' U l r b' u' 
70. 7.03 B U' L R' B U' B U l' r' u' 
71. 5.90 U R L' R' L' U' R' U l' r' b' 
72. 9.77 R U L' R' B R' U' L l' b 
73. 5.00 R U R L R B' l' r' u' 
74. 6.30 L U' L' R L' r b u 
75. 7.87 B' L' U' B' U B' U' L b 
76. 7.38 U' R L R' U B r' b' u 
77. 7.90 B' L' B L B' R U' l r' b' u' 
78. 6.09 U L U R B' L' R' b u 
79. 5.61 L R' B U' B' L U' R' l' r' 
80. 5.13 U' R L' U B R' L' l' r' b' 
81. 7.15 U L R' U L' U' B' R r' b u 
82. 5.75 B' L' U' L U R L' R l b' 
83. 6.19 L B' U R' L U B L r' u' 
84. 9.45 L R B' U B' U L U' l' r b' 
85. 4.38 B' R B' R L' R 
86. 6.77 B' U' R' L B' U R B l' r' b u 
87. 7.37 U B R L' R L' U R' U' l' r b' 
88. 6.75 U L R L' B R U' B R' r' b 
89. 6.08 L' U R' U' B U' R L' b u 
90. 6.93 L U R L B' R' B l' r u 
91. 6.44 U' B' R L R' L R' B' l r' u' 
92. 7.02 U' R' B' L' R' L U R' L l' r b u 
93. 6.83 R' B' L R' B L' R' B' l u 
94. 5.59 L' R B L' B' U B r' b' u' 
95. 7.48 R L' B L B L B U' l' r' b' u' 
96. 6.31 B' R' U B R' L' B' L l u' 
97. 4.75 R U B' L B R' L' R' r' b 
98. 6.32 R L' B' L' U L' B l r u' 
99. 5.62 R' B' R L B R' L' B r b' 
100. 5.81 L U B R U' R L' R l


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2010)

I got a 4:03.449 on computer 7x7 (one handed). It is pretty clear this is not even remotely comparable to real 7x7 OH.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice. That's insane. You win.
Real 7x7 OH... Scary stuff.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Real 7x7 OH... Scary stuff.



I've done it a few times... not TOO bad but it takes ages and your hand gets pretty tired by the end.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Eh, ben said he got a 36.xx 4x4x4 time a few days ago.
> 
> I decided that it's probably best to ignore his times until I see them in comp >_>



that was fake 

i just undid the scramble (yeah, i was really bored :fp)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.41
1. 3.08 F' U2 F R' F U' F R 
2. 3.12 U F' R2 F' U R2 U F' 
3. 3.11 F2 R U2 R' F' 
4. (2.88) F2 U2 F R U' F U2 F R2 
5. 3.49 U2 R2 U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' 
6. 3.34 R' U' R U R2 F' R2 
7. 3.15 F R' F' U R' F2 R 
8. 3.08 U2 F2 U' R2 F U R' U' 
9. 3.93 R U' R2 U' R F' R2 U2 F' U' 
10. 3.43 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' 
11. (4.62) R F' R2 F U2 R' U' R U 
12. 4.36 R' F R' F2 U R' F' R2 F U2


----------



## Weston (Aug 4, 2010)

10.44 OH single lololol
Antisune and Z perm
And like three 3 move pairs.
No scramble though


----------



## Kian (Aug 4, 2010)

I almost can't call this an accomplishment because of how badly I blew it, but it is a pb.

12.83, 13.30, (20.73), 12.90, 14.56, (12.35), 14.32, 13.44, 14.63, 13.55, 15.63, 18.98


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 4, 2010)

Weston said:


> 10.44 OH single lololol
> Antisune and Z perm
> And like three 3 move pairs.
> No scramble though



antisunes are sexy.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2010)

Spoiler






ben1996123 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...





Oh ya, I just remembered, supplying scrambles means it's not fake. I forgive you.



Spoiler



And why the **** wouldn't you just handscramble the 11x11?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 4, 2010)

4x4: 43.00 single, double parity.

At this point, I'd rather have a 39.99 no parity single rather than a 40.00 double parity single.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 4, 2010)

1:02.59 4x4 solve with PLL parity.


----------



## plechoss (Aug 4, 2010)

(0.80), 2.69, 2.01, 2.88, 0.99, 1.40, 1.27, (3.41), 2.76, 2.76, 3.01, 2.14 = 2.19 
Preparing for US Nationals


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I normally do, I just decided to do a real scramble, took 11 minutes to scramble


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2010)

2.99 2x2 avg1000 

edit: oops double post


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 4, 2010)

15.23 NL OH single

D2 U F R2 B F2 U2 B' F2 L' R D F2 B D F' L R F2 L' F2 B R L' B'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 4, 2010)

*14.76 avg12*
14.47	R F2 L2 R B D' U L2 R D2 R D' L D F R' F L B L D2 U' R B2 F
16.90	L' D' L' R U2 B' D' U L2 R F D L' R' D F' D' U R2 U2 L D' U' B R
14.08	D L R D' U' L2 B' D B' U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 L' R B2 D' U' B' R2 D U2 R2
16.47	L2 U B' F2 U F2 D U2 L2 U' R' B F' R D2 L2 D2 L B' L' D' U' L' B2 D2
(12.75)	U2 F' U B F L2 F' R' B U2 L2 B2 L2 R' D L' F L2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 L B'
14.18	L2 R D U L B' D2 U' L F D' F' U L U2 B' F2 U2 L2 R F' L2 R2 D2 F'
15.40	U B' F' U R B2 F2 U B F U' R2 U2 B' U' L2 R F D B2 R D2 B2 L2 R
14.84	F2 L2 R F L R D2 U' L2 R' D' U2 R2 B' F2 L R' F L R2 B D F2 L B2
(19.78)	R D2 B2 F R' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 U B' D' R' F' D U' R2 B F' D U' R2 B' R2
13.84	L R2 F U' F' R B' R2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 F L2 U' L' R' B2 R' D2 U B2 F2 U'
13.84	D2 U' B2 D U2 B2 U L' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U' F2 R' U' R2 F2 L U L2 U F'
13.58	B F2 D' U2 L B2 F2 R B F' L2 D' B L2 D2 B' R B' F2 R' B' D2 U' L' B

Megaminx
single - 3:07.78
avg5 - 3:13.61
avg12 - 3:24.60

I'm doing so good in 3x3 while at the beach!
Also, the megaminx avg12 beats my single PB from yesterday, ha.
Both done w/ stackmat.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 4, 2010)

7x7 PBs 
*
Best average of 5: 5:46.89* = (5:26.87), (6:08.95), 5:53.20, 5:36.81, 5:50.65

*Best average of 12: 5:58.01* = 5:52.11, 5:58.22, (6:35.09), 6:08.91, 6:00.62, 6:01.89, *(5:26.87)*, 6:08.95, 5:53.20, 5:36.81, 5:50.65, 6:08.69

Old PBs were 5:43 single, 6:20 avg12


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2010)

computer 5x5 OH: *1:22.122* single (!!!!!)

computer 6x6 OH: *2:59.928* single

computer 2-3-4 relay:
*47.683* single
56.59 (1:09.706) (47.683) 52.631 48.894 => *52.705* avg5
53.174 56.59 (1:09.706) (47.683) 52.631 48.894 54.476 55.941 59.092 53.355 53.509 48.421 => *53.608* avg12


----------



## Truncator (Aug 5, 2010)

*Average of 12: 14.33*
1. 12.80 F L R' F2 B R F2 D2 B' U B' D' R L' U2 F D' B' F' D F2 L' R2 U L2
2. (15.62) U2 D B2 L D R2 D2 R2 L B U2 L2 F U2 B' F L' R U' F' B R D' F R2
3. 14.62 R D2 L' B' R2 L' D2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' D2 B2 L' B D2 F2 D U' L2 F2 D' L' R'
4. 14.67 D B' D U2 B F2 U L' B2 L' B U2 D2 L R2 F B2 R' U' L' R' B L' F2 R
5. 15.37 F D F2 U' L2 R D B U' D F D2 B' R' B2 F' D2 F' U R' D' B' F' R L
6. 14.87 F R2 U' B2 U' B' U' R' L D L U' L2 F L U2 D F2 R' F' D' L' U2 R L2
7. 13.71 F L2 B2 R B' U2 B U2 F U F2 U' D F B L' U B' L2 U D' F2 L' B F
8. 14.38 R' D' F2 D2 L R2 B D B' U L D2 U2 R' D2 L2 R2 D L B L' D' L D2 B2
9. 14.46 L2 U2 L' R2 F2 B' D L' B F' D' U2 R B' D' L2 D2 F' D B F' R D U2 R2
10. (12.34) L' D' F B L2 B R U2 F' B' U L B2 U' D' B2 U B' R' D' L' F' U2 L' F2
11. 13.83 U2 F D2 F' D' R' L' B L D' F L' F B' R2 B2 R2 B R' L B U R2 U F'
12. 14.56 F2 B2 L F2 B' R F' U R' L2 U' R2 D' B' U D2 L' D' L' R' D' R' U2 F' B'

O__________o part of a 15.48 avg100 PB


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 5, 2010)

Soooooo close to sub 20 and PB. 

*Avg. of 12: 20.69*
1.	17.79	L2 R2 B' R D2 B2 L' F2 D U2 R' U' R U2 B2 F2 D U' B2 F D B' D U R'
2.	23.04	R B' L' R U2 B' R F' L U' L' U L' B F2 D2 U' B' L D U' B D2 U F'
3.	19.95	D' U2 L R' B U2 R2 B F U' F2 D L' R F' L R2 B F2 U2 B' R F2 U2 L
4.	23.45	F' U F2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 R U' B2 L F' L' R F2 R' D2 U2 R2 D' F R U2 B2
5.	18.36	U' B F2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' L' R B' F2 D B' L2 R2 D L2 R F2 L2 R'
6.	20.84	D2 R D L2 R F' D2 L' F L D' U L' R D R F D2 R2 D2 U' L' F' D2 F'
7.	22.33	B R2 B' F' R' U' B F' L2 D B' F D2 B2 F D' U' R' D2 F D B2 F2 L D
8.	(26.34)	B2 F D U' F D2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 R' U' F2 L2 R B' U L2 R2
9.	18.02	B2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U' B2 U F' L2 U' R2 D2 B F' D U B2 D L2 D F'
10.	17.48	L U R' D2 L2 R' D U2 B2 L2 B2 D U' B2 F L' R' F2 R2 D L' R' D U2 F'
11.	25.64	F' L R' D' U2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 F' D' L R' U2 L U F D' B F L2 B D2 U
12.	(17.37)	R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L' D U' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R B2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 F' U' F' D2

Stupid 25. Go away!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 15.23 NL OH single
> 
> D2 U F R2 B F2 U2 B' F2 L' R D F2 B D F' L R F2 L' F2 B R L' B'



Usuk, I did a 14.28 NL on the train


----------



## Faz (Aug 5, 2010)

59.59 megaminx. Finally sub 1


----------



## aronpm (Aug 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2.99 2x2 avg1000
> 
> edit: oops double post



Yeah no.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2.99 2x2 avg1000
> 
> edit: oops double post



LMFAO.
And congrats Faz.


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2010)

wat wat wat

Roux average of 5 

Average of 5: 16.35
1. (12.80) U D' L2 B D2 U F' L2 U L2 U F' U2 L2 F L D2 L' U' D2 F2 D F L' U'
2. 15.13 L' B D2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U F2 L U2 R' F U F2 U2 D' R2 U' R F L2 R2 B
3. (17.57) D2 F2 R2 B' L' F2 U2 L D' U' B2 L2 D F' B' D' F' U F D' B' F R' U F'
4. 17.04 D2 B2 D' F R2 D' R2 L U2 B F L' R2 B R2 F' B' U L' D F L2 R2 U R2
5. 16.88 B2 R F U2 L' B' U D' F D' U' L R2 F2 L' B2 L2 R2 F R2 L' U F' D2 F'

The 12.80 was a Roux solve at start, but turned into T OLL and U perm.

How the heck did this happen


----------



## Shortey (Aug 5, 2010)

Hola!

Statistics for 08-05-2010 17:13:47

Average: 9.90
Standard Deviation: 0.39
Best Time: 7.36
Worst Time: 10.94
Individual Times:
1.	9.46	U L D2 L2 B' U F D' B' L U R U F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D
2.	10.18	U2 L U2 D' L2 D2 B' R2 D B' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2
3.	9.37	R F D R2 D R F2 B2 D2 F' R' U2 B2 U D2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2
4.	(7.36)	F2 R2 L B2 D' B' R' U L' D' L' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2
5.	10.33	R' U' F R' D2 L U' D R D' F' D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D F2 D
6.	9.63	F2 D' F U2 B' U2 D2 R L' U' B' U F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D'
7.	9.79	U R2 U' L' B2 R L2 B2 U B R' U' L2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2
8.	10.52	U D' B D L' U L2 F2 B2 D' F' U R2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2
9.	9.45	U2 F' L' U2 R' U R' F2 U R B U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D'
10.	(10.94)	F2 L' F' U2 D F2 L' F R F2 R U B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D'
11.	9.76	F' L U2 R L' D' B U2 F' R L' B2 U L2 D R2 D B2 R2 U' D'
12.	10.52	F D' R B' L U R D R' L' B U R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 B2

7 was NL.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 5, 2010)

onice


----------



## Truncator (Aug 5, 2010)

wtf


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay for awesome sudden drops in times 



Spoiler



3x3

13.06, 14.40, 13.53, 14.80, 15.17, 14.34, 13.24, 13.59, 12.52, (18.90), 14.58, (11.60) = 13.92 avg12

My normal average now is about 14, before it was 16.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 5, 2010)

I was messing around with 2x3x3 on jflySim  All full step except a PLL skip on the 5.58. The underlined times are a 6.38 avg of 5.

7.89, 7.48, (12.42), 9.61, 9.05, 11.66, 7.39, (5.39), 6.03, 9.20, 7.53, 5.58 = *8.14 (σ = 1.70)*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.14
1. 7.89 r2 L2 U F2 l2 B2 U2 f2 b2 l2 D B2 l2 U r2 D2 U2 r2 D b2 R2 D2 r2 D2 b2 r2 R2 F2 f2 B2 U F2 r2 U R2 r2 B2 f2 U l2 D F2 D l2 F2 D2
2. 7.48 D r2 D l2 L2 R2 f2 F2 L2 l2 D r2 U l2 f2 l2 f2 r2 D r2 F2 f2 r2 U L2 B2 b2 r2 U' f2 D2 r2 D f2 l2 U2 L2 F2 D2 l2 r2 D
3. (12.42) F2 D R2 b2 R2 D2 r2 L2 B2 b2 l2 r2 l2 D B2 R2 L2 B2 r2 b2 r2 U r2 F2 f2 B2 f2 L2 B2 f2 D f2 U l2 F2 r2 R2 r2 D2 l2 R2 B2 U2 r2
4. 9.61 U' D U R2 U D B2 D' U R2 U b2 r2 D F2 f2 B2 R2 l2 B2 r2 B2 F2 D2 R2 l2 b2 D b2 D2 U D2 f2 r2 B2 F2 r2 B2 R2 D
5. 9.05 f2 D2 l2 r2 f2 R2 D F2 D r2 f2 r2 L2 r2 B2 b2 U2 D2 R2 b2 U b2 D2 U2 b2 L2 D f2 B2 R2 l2 B2 U2 b2 R2 f2 r2 L2 D b2 D2
6. 11.66 D l2 D2 U l2 f2 D l2 R2 B2 F2 f2 b2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U2 l2 F2 r2 f2 F2 f2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' b2 D U2 r2 B2 b2 D2 U2 L2 l2 r2 l2 U
7. 7.39 D r2 D2 F2 b2 r2 U2 R2 l2 b2 F2 L2 U r2 U2 r2 B2 D2 U2 r2 D2 L2 b2 F2 R2 D f2 b2 R2 L2 F2 b2 R2 F2 U D2 F2 R2 r2 U2
8. (5.39) L2 D r2 f2 b2 U L2 r2 B2 b2 f2 L2 D' F2 f2 U D L2 R2 L2 U D2 B2 D l2 U2 b2 f2 B2 R2 b2 l2 B2 f2 R2 F2 b2 U2 F2 b2 r2 R2 b2 f2 R2 U r2
9. 6.03 L2 B2 D2 b2 B2 L2 F2 l2 f2 U f2 U2 D2 l2 B2 f2 U r2 f2 l2 B2 r2 F2 f2 F2 D2 r2 f2 l2 D F2 B2 U B2 D r2 l2 U D2 b2 D f2 U2 B2 f2 U2 f2 b2
10. 9.20 D2 F2 r2 U' L2 f2 U2 r2 U' D r2 l2 r2 F2 b2 f2 r2 D f2 R2 D2 b2 B2 L2 F2 r2 l2 L2 b2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 b2 U2 F2 b2 U f2 l2 U2 r2
11. 7.53 U2 D L2 D' r2 U2 b2 D U2 D2 U2 l2 r2 R2 U2 D' U B2 b2 l2 f2 D U2 L2 B2 l2 b2 U2 L2 D2 f2 b2 F2 b2 F2 U F2 R2 l2 r2 D2 L2 b2 U2
12. 5.58 R2 U f2 l2 L2 F2 R2 l2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 l2 B2 D U b2 l2 D U2 l2 U2 B2 f2 D2 U b2 F2 l2 F2 U R2 b2 U2 F2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 f2 r2 D2 L2 r2 b2


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 5, 2010)

Truncator said:


> I was messing around with 2x3x3 on jflySim  All full step except a PLL skip on the 5.58. The underlined times are a 6.38 avg of 5.
> 
> 7.89, 7.48, (12.42), 9.61, 9.05, 11.66, 7.39, (5.39), 6.03, 9.20, 7.53, 5.58 = *8.14 (σ = 1.70)*
> 
> ...



Now I gotta try and beat that 

Got a 9.00 avg12 yesterday after you left tinychat.

EDIT: 7.87, 7.81, 9.82, 9.88, (10.99), 8.55, 7.51, 9.16, 7.64, 10.88, (7.21), 8.25 = 8.74 avg12, 8.10 avg5


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 6, 2010)

The plus 2 at the end kind of killed it, but whatever.

*Avg. of 12: 20.76*
1.	18.21	U' L' B L' R2 B F D2 U B2 D2 U2 R2 F' D' U' F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 B' L' R'
2.	21.95	L D L' B' U R2 D' B' R2 D2 R' B L B2 F2 D' B F2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 D2 U2
3.	21.11	D2 R2 F2 L' R U R' D' U L' B' F L' R' B D U L D' L2 F' D' U B2 R2
4.	(16.39)	U B F2 D2 B2 L B2 D U B2 L2 B2 F D B F2 L R U2 F R' B2 L B' F2
5.	22.64	D2 L2 R D2 L R U' B' D U2 L R' D' R' U2 F2 D U' L2 B' F D' L2 R2 U
6.	17.93	D2 U2 L R B' F L U2 L R U B F R2 F U' L2 F L' B L2 R' B' L D'
7.	24.49	L R2 B2 F2 D2 U F R2 D B F2 D2 U B' F' L D' L' D U B2 R' U2 L2 D'
8.	18.70	L' R F2 L' U2 B' R' U2 L' R D U2 F' D2 B' D R U' B' F2 D U F L R'
9.	(26.07)	D L2 U B L' R2 B' F L' R' D2 L' R2 D L' D L2 F R U L R2 D' U2 F
10.	19.83	U F' L2 U2 F' L B' D U2 L D L D' L' B2 U2 F D' U2 L F L' R' D U2
11.	21.14	L' R' F' D2 B' F' L' R2 U2 L R F2 L R D' U B L R' D2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2
12.	21.62+	L D U R2 B L2 F U' L B F' L' U L D' L' U' R U' B' F U2 B2 D2 U'

Had no idea what was going on there. I get a great time, then a bad time, then back to good...and then bad. I digress. Sub 20 is coming soon!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Computer 3x3x2 single: 3.23 seconds (is this UWR?)

scramble: U' l2 U2 f2 D2 B2 D' U D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 l2 f2 U2 l2 r2 U2 B2 F2 r2 f2 F2 R2 l2 U2 D2 L2 F2 b2

solution: F R F M U2 M U' :fp

EDIT: 9.79, 3.23, 8.60 = 7.20 mo3 with 2.85 StDev lol

EDIT2: Wtf I just got another 3 (3.81):

3.23, 8.60, 3.81 = 5.21 mo3 with 2.41 StDev

EDIT3: 3.81 scramble: b2 F2 B2 r2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U D2 U D' U F2 U2 L2 U2 b2 B2 U2 D2 B2 U f2 l2 F2 f2 B2 R2 f2 D2 B2 l2 D2 R2 b2 l2 L2 D2 b2 D2 b2 l2 U2 r2 R2


----------



## Truncator (Aug 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Computer 3x3x2 single: 3.23 seconds (is this UWR?)


Nope, Justin Jaffray has done a 3.06


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2010)

3x3:

(9.06), (10.52), 10.49, 9.10, 10.18 = 9.92

PLL skips on both 9s, rest were NL =)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2010)

OH:

Statistics for 08-06-2010 11:58:23

Average: 19.12
Standard Deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 14.30
Worst Time: 26.82
Individual Times:
1.	17.45	U L' D U' B2 U' R B2 F L' R' F2 L R' B F' L R' B' R U2 L R2 B2 L'
2.	(14.30)	D L2 R' F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' R D' U2 B' R' F' R B2 F' L2 U R' D U2
3.	21.98	R2 D' R U' L2 R' B2 L2 D' U F2 U2 R' F2 L2 F' D L R' B2 F L2 B' R U2
4.	19.74	L' R' B2 F2 D' U L R B D F2 L R2 U2 L2 R D F' R' D' R2 B' L' R U'
5.	20.64	B' F' R B2 D U L' B2 F' D R' D2 R2 D L' R2 B' L2 R F L' B F' D U2
6.	17.02	U L R' B2 R' D' U B' D' U2 B D L2 R F D' U2 B2 R' B' U2 R' B R2 U
7.	16.86	D R2 F' D2 L2 R B L2 R2 B2 F2 R' U' F' L2 R2 D U2 L R' D2 U' B2 D' U2
8.	23.87	D U' R' D U R' D U' F' D2 U' L2 D U L F2 L U L2 D2 U' F' L R F
9.	16.25	L F R B2 F2 U' L R' D U2 R' B' F2 D2 U2 B2 L' D U2 L2 R' U R' U L2
10.	18.96	R2 D' B' F R B2 L' B2 F' L' R' B' D2 R D U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F L' D2 U2 F'
11.	(26.82)	B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' L' R' F' D2 L2 U2 R F' L2 R' D2 U2 B F2 D' L' R B F
12.	18.45	B' L B L R2 D' U' F2 U2 F D' U2 F2 D B D' U2 L R' U' B F2 L U2 L2

Getting there...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh you UK folk.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Truncator said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Computer 3x3x2 single: 3.23 seconds (is this UWR?)
> ...





EDIT: Computer 1x1x2 single 0.01 

Solution: y R


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2010)

OH
*32.25 avg12*
(27.69)	D B2 F' R D2 U B' U' B' F' U2 B F' U' L B2 F2 R' F2 L' R' D2 U' L R'
31.36	L' R' B' L2 B2 F2 D U' L' R' U2 F' R' F' U F2 R' B' L B F2 L2 B F2 L
27.86	B L2 D L' R' B' F2 D' L2 B D L' D L' D U2 L2 R D L R2 B D' U' L'
32.27	L U' F' R' B' F' U2 L D2 B2 L' R2 D2 U R D U' R' F2 L F2 U B R D'
37.41	F2 R' B2 F' R' F2 D' F2 D' B D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D U' B2 F D F' U B2 U'
30.90	R2 B F2 U L2 B2 F' U L' R2 U' B F D R' D2 R' D' U2 B2 F D' U F2 U2
(38.21)	L2 R D' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U' L B2 F2 L' D U2 L2 R D2 B' F L R' D' B R'
30.34	D2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' D2 F U2 B2 L2 R' B F' R B2 R D2 B2 F' D2 F
29.13	D2 U' L' B' F2 D2 U L R2 F' D U2 F R F2 L' R' U R' D2 U F2 L' D2 U
37.28	F' D U L R F R F U' B F' L' D' U R' F2 D' U2 L' R D' U R' F U
33.00	D' U2 R D' B2 F' L2 B' R U F' D2 R2 B' F D2 F2 U2 F2 R B' R2 D' U2 F'
32.94	U' R2 U' B2 L F2 R' F' L' D2 U' B' F L U2 L R' D U2 L R2 U2 R' U2 F


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yay



Spoiler



Computer 3x3x2 - 7.75 average of 12



Spoiler



8.90, (4.34), 9.10, 6.82, 8.60, 7.76, 6.37, (9.91), 7.51, 7.65, 9.77, 5.01 = 7.75


Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.75
1. 8.90 D' R2 b2 R2 l2 L2 U2 L2 b2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 r2 D' r2 U L2 F2 f2 U L2 B2 D f2 l2 B2 r2 R2 b2 D2 U l2 D2 b2 R2 f2 B2 b2 F2 l2

2. (4.34) f2 R2 f2 D2 B2 f2 l2 R2 f2 F2 L2 U l2 D2 U L2 b2 U B2 U R2 D2 r2 l2 b2 r2 U2 L2 R2 D2 r2 B2 U D U2 f2 D2 L2 D2 l2 F2 b2 D2 F2 r2 B2 U

3. 9.10 U2 R2 r2 L2 f2 r2 D F2 L2 b2 l2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U r2 D F2 r2 f2 r2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D2 r2 F2 l2 B2 D2 U' l2 b2 U D2 L2 l2 b2 D2 r2 R2 U f2

4. 6.82 L2 f2 r2 U2 B2 r2 U2 R2 U f2 b2 U R2 D L2 B2 U B2 f2 B2 U2 D f2 D b2 D U2 L2 F2 l2 r2 l2 B2 U2 D B2 l2 F2 U f2 b2 D' f2 L2 U2

5. 8.60 r2 D2 r2 f2 L2 F2 r2 B2 D L2 U D r2 R2 b2 D2 U r2 L2 D' U' R2 D2 f2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U' b2 F2 l2 U2 D2 U2 l2 f2 U2 r2 f2 l2 U F2 D F2 l2 D

6. 7.76 l2 R2 D L2 U L2 l2 b2 B2 r2 R2 f2 l2 r2 D U R2 D2 L2 B2 f2 U' f2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 r2 U D r2 l2 U D l2 f2 D b2 l2 U D U2

7. 6.37 D F2 r2 D' U2 D f2 r2 F2 l2 D' F2 D R2 U2 r2 b2 f2 F2 R2 f2 B2 b2 U2 D2 F2 L2 b2 l2 b2 F2 D' f2 R2 r2 U D F2 U D B2 U2 D U

8. (9.91) U r2 R2 r2 U l2 L2 b2 R2 b2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 f2 L2 b2 L2 b2 f2 U D2 R2 U' B2 b2 U' D2 B2 b2 f2 D U D b2 R2 r2 l2 B2 D2

9. 7.51 D l2 D L2 f2 B2 r2 D U B2 D r2 D U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D U' D2 r2 D2 U D l2 R2 L2 l2 b2 F2 r2 D' b2 D r2 f2 r2 B2 U L2 l2 r2 b2 r2

10. 7.65 F2 D2 U2 D R2 U2 D B2 F2 L2 f2 B2 R2 L2 l2 U2 L2 f2 r2 D2 b2 r2 B2 f2 L2 D r2 f2 U2 b2 F2 r2 U2 D2 U' D' b2 R2 B2 r2 f2 D

11. 9.77 l2 r2 U l2 U R2 L2 R2 B2 l2 F2 R2 D L2 b2 U b2 U F2 B2 r2 R2 r2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 l2 R2 D2 f2 F2 D b2 r2 D2 B2 U' D2

12. 5.01 b2 D R2 f2 U b2 D2 r2 b2 D2 b2 L2 f2 b2 D2 b2 l2 b2 D2 R2 U f2 l2 f2 r2 b2 U B2 f2 U2 l2 L2 D' U' b2 D2 U2 D l2 r2


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Aug 6, 2010)

Megaminx

Done without warmup^^

Average: 1:04.06
Standard Deviation: 3.12
Best Time: 55.52
Worst Time: 1:19.01
Individual Times:



Spoiler



1.	1:04.81	
2.	1:07.64	
3.	1:03.23	
4.	1:06.00	
5.	58.67	
6.	1:03.73	
7.	(55.52)	
8.	1:07.40	
9.	1:07.53	
10.	57.23	
11.	(1:19.01)	
12.	1:04.38


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Not really a good average, just normal, but pretty cool though


Average: 14.28
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 12.56
Worst Time: 15.34
Individual Times:
1.	12.56----- L' F2 R' B2 F2 D R' B F L B' D' F2 D2 U2 L D U2 B' U' F R2 U L' D' -----pll skip
2.	(15.34)-----	U F2 L' B' F2 U L R2 U' L' R2 U' L' R2 B2 F L' B L' D R B2 F' D' L2
3.	15.34----- L B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' R U F L2 R' D' U F U B D L2 R' U2 F'
4.	(12.56)-----	L' R2 D2 L2 D F' L' D U R' F L B2 F L D' L R2 B' F' L' B' R2 D F2
5.	14.94-----D2 B F U2 B2 F2 L R D2 U R U' L2 B F R D' U2 L2 R D' L' R2 B2 F

2 15.34's and 2 12.56's in 5 solves

EDIT: Next solve was 15.34


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 425/425
Average: 12.38
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 7.42
Worst Time: 16.24

On my Dayan. Like, 25 sub 10s


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2010)

OH 

*Lucky Single - 23.06*
F2 D' F2 U L' R2 U2 L D2 F R B2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 U B2 F2 R B' F2 D U

*Non-Lucky Single - 24.27*
D' U' L' B' D2 L B F L2 R F' L2 F' D R2 D' L B' L R2 B F' L2 R2 B'
2.38 tps - 57 moves
Just marked move count because it felt like a lot of moves, even though I had an R perm. I don't know whats good for tps in OH, but this felt like it was possibly my highest ever.

Both are PB's.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 7, 2010)

55.xx average of 12 OH thats my first sub1 avg of 12 and PB.
I used my awkward Hybrid (storebought cubies with F II core lol) which is only stable enough for OH.


----------



## chris w (Aug 7, 2010)

3x3 a5 
12.84, 11.61, 11.90, (16.04), (11.31) = 12.12 and sd 0.53 without the 16 could have gotten sub 12  but all NL so still good


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 7, 2010)

10.41 single, meh.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 7, 2010)

2. (9.423) D R2 B' R U2 F2 B U' F2 L' D B' R' B U R' L F' R U2 L D' L D' R2

Cross: z2 y R2 y' R' U' R' F D2
F2L1: L U L' U L U' L'
F2L2: U2 R' U' R
F2L3: U' L U L' U L U' L'
F2L4: U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
LL: U3 (lol)

TPS = like 3.6

The average was really bad. 
17.732, (9.423), (18.341), 17.326, 16.846

Second solve of the day, so that explains why such slow turning.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I finally got all my PLL's done. it feels so great ^_^
now on to the OLLs xD


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 7, 2010)

OH:

Statistics for 08-07-2010 06:07:01

Average: 18.98
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 16.28
Worst Time: 27.25
Individual Times:
1.	17.74	B F2 U2 L B2 R2 B' F2 R D F D2 U2 L R B' L' R' U F L' B2 F2 R D'
2.	17.22	B D B2 D2 B D2 R' F2 L2 R2 B' D' L2 F L R' B2 R F' L2 R2 B' D' L2 B'
3.	19.22	F2 R2 B' D' B U' F2 D' R2 D U B2 D' R' F2 L' U' R' D2 U2 B' D' B F D2
4.	17.08	U2 F U B2 F2 L2 R B2 F D' B' L' R2 B2 U' B' L2 R' D' U' R2 D' F D U
5.	(27.25)	L' R2 F' U' B2 R' U F' U' L D B' U B2 L D2 U R' U L' D U' R B' F2
6.	20.76	F2 U R' D' B' F U' F2 U L2 R2 B U2 R' F D' L2 B F L' R2 F2 L R2 D'
7.	(16.28)	L2 F2 R2 B2 D' U B2 D' B D F2 L F' R2 D2 U' L R' D2 B' D U' L' R' D
8.	20.23	U2 L R' D2 U L R2 U2 B F2 U L2 B' F R U L' R' F2 U R' D U L2 R2
9.	18.56	L D' L' R B F2 D2 B F' D' U L D2 L' D' B F' L' B R U2 B' F2 L R2
10.	18.84	D L2 D' U' B F L F' U B2 F D2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 R D2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 U'
11.	21.45	D U R2 U' B2 D2 L D' R2 B2 L' D2 U' F2 D L' D2 B F L B' F' L2 R F
12.	18.74	B2 F D B F L2 R B' U2 L R2 D2 U2 L' F' R D2 U B F D2 R2 D U' F

Yeah! 

And also 20.11 avg of 50 (meh... it's a pb at least)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 7, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.05
1. 9.86 D2 U' R' B2 L' U' D2 F' L' U' R U R2 F' D F2 U' L D' U2 L R' F D' L
2. 10.17 U L2 R' D2 U' F B D2 F' U R B2 U F L B D2 F' L' U L B2 R' L D2
3. 10.92 F' D F U B' F R2 F B2 L' B2 U' D2 R U' L F2 D L' U L U F' B2 R
4. (11.92) D F U' D' F B' U D' F' U2 R B2 F' U D2 R F' D L2 R' B R U F2 L2
5. 10.53 F D' R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L' R2 B2 R2 D2 R U B D B' U2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 U2
6. 10.56 B2 F' R' L D F2 D' F2 L' R' D F' L R' F' R2 D' B2 F L D2 R2 L2 B' F2
7. 9.09 L U2 B2 R' B' R2 B D' B F2 L' B2 L U' D' F' L2 D' B D' L2 D' F' U' R2
8. 9.36 F' B' L' F2 B' L2 U' L2 U' B2 D F' L' F2 D' U F2 B' R L2 D F' B' R' U2
9. (8.34) D2 R2 F B' U R2 B R' B2 L2 R' D' L2 B' U' F2 B L2 U' B R' B2 L' B' D
10. 10.19 D R' L F2 D2 U B U' F2 L2 B2 D F2 L' U D R2 L B2 L' F2 U R2 U R2
11. 10.66 F' R B U' D L' U2 L' F2 L R F' L2 R' B L' R' B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D2 B
12. 9.11 U F' D L R' U2 R2 D' F' D' L D2 U B2 R2 B2 L' B' R2 B2 D' B' R B2 D2 



10.98 avg50, 9.55 avg5.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 7, 2010)

1:59.88 4x4OH xD


----------



## Shortey (Aug 7, 2010)

Far from PB, but all solves were sub10. 

Statistics for 08-07-2010 12:30:10

Average: 9.60
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 9.01
Worst Time: 9.82
Individual Times:
1.	9.29	R2 L' F2 R' F B L' B' U' D2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2
2.	9.75	R2 F' D B' L U' R2 D2 R2 B' R U' F2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 D'
3.	9.77	B D2 F U' F' R' L' D' F2 B2 R D' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 D B2 D'
4.	(9.01)	B2 R D' F2 B L' D' L2 B' D' R B2 D B2 U D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U'
5.	(9.82)	F' B' U' R' L' B U' B' U' R' B' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 7, 2010)

Stop scaring me.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 7, 2010)

K.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 7, 2010)

I just had my first real pop!
I feel like a pro now


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 7, 2010)

times (reset):
17.98, 16.93, 18.04, 14.18, 17.42, 18.18, 18.11, 19.65, 18.78, *11.55, 16.58, 14.66, 13.42, 14.89, 22.57, 18.87, 14.72, 15.79, 14.42, 16.32, 16.30, 13.77, 15.61,* 17.74

stats: (hide)
number of times: 24/24
best time: 11.55
worst time: 22.57

current avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 14.32 (σ = 0.65) 14.67

current avg12: 15.84 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 15.53 (σ = 1.36) 15.60

session avg: 16.47 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 16.52

In red is my old pbs.
Racing Aron, he might have a post here soon


----------



## aronpm (Aug 7, 2010)

No, I'm not gonna make a post here.
oshi- nvm


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 7, 2010)

Morten said:


> K.



Thx.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 7, 2010)

FUUU

Average: 10.01
Standard Deviation: 0.29
Best Time: 9.56
Worst Time: 11.63
Individual Times:
1.	9.83	F D F2 U L B' L U' R2 D' R B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D
2.	10.25	D' R' L F' U F2 D L' U F' U L' U' L2 D' F2 B2 D B2 U D
3.	9.58	U R' F' D' L B' R' B2 R2 L2 B' U D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2
4.	(11.63)	F2 R2 U' L' U2 B' R2 U2 L D R B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 L2 D
5.	10.24	D' F B2 L' F2 U D' L' F' D B2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2
6.	9.84	U F2 R2 U F2 L D2 B D2 L2 B U2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2
7.	9.59	U2 F' B2 L U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B D' R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 B2
8.	9.83	L' U D2 R L B U L U' R F2 U' D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R2
9.	10.64	R L' U L B U2 R' U' L D F' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U' L2
10.	(9.56)	R' L' F2 B' D' R2 D2 F D B R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U
11.	10.14	R U F L B D' L' U' R2 U2 B' U' L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2
12.	10.14	F R' B L2 U D' B' L' B' R F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 7, 2010)

You promised dammit.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 8, 2010)

3x3

number of times: 25/25
best time: 25.04
worst time: 35.37

current avg5: 28.44 (σ = 2.37)
best avg5: 28.44 (σ = 2.37) 28.84

current avg12: 30.35 (σ = 2.30)
best avg12: 30.31 (σ = 2.25) 31.70

session avg: 30.38 (σ = 2.00)

old PB's in red  kinda bummed that I couldn't get a sub-30 avg, but i am getting so close, i could really tell that my lookahead is getting slightly better.



Spoiler



27.77, 31.25, 29.81, 29.45, 31.89, 32.99, 28.44, 28.72, 32.73, 31.03, 28.41, 32.57, 30.15, 29.09, 32.89, 30.82, 31.43, 33.35, 35.37, 28.45, 25.04, 25.88, 32.15, 31.59, 27.85



that's what I call consistency..at least for me anyway 

OMG OMG OMG I continued and got avg12 down to 29.22!!!!!! FIRST SUB-30 AVG12 EVER!!


----------



## Truncator (Aug 8, 2010)

WTF.......w....t....fffff
*
Best average of 5: 12.26* = 12.03, (11.88), (12.70), 12.57, 12.18
Standard deviation: 0.23 (1.9%)

*Best average of 12: 12.60* = (13.90), 12.57, 12.31, 12.03, (11.88), 12.70, 12.57, 12.18, 13.20, 12.65, 12.22, 13.59
Standard deviation: 0.46 (3.7%)

waaaaaaaaaattttttttt  Old PB avg12 was 14.33 

I have no idea what just happened  (I was slightly excited on Skype )



Spoiler



[7:29:19 PM] Truncator: 13.35 
[7:29:30 PM] Truncator: so now I've had a 13.35, two 13.36, and 13.38
[7:29:46 PM] james: xDD
[7:29:49 PM] james: soo close
[7:31:06 PM] Truncator: 14.52 avg5
[7:32:02 PM] Truncator: Best average of 5: 14.32 = (16.26), 13.35, 14.34, (13.25), 15.28
[7:32:05 PM] Truncator: yay
[7:32:10 PM] james: lolnice
[7:33:54 PM] Truncator: wtf is this
[7:33:56 PM] Truncator: so many 13s
[7:34:13 PM] james: iono
[7:34:32 PM] Truncator: wtf
[7:34:34 PM] james: ouch
[7:34:34 PM] james: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJS5tUsZYOg
[7:34:36 PM] Truncator: 12.57 PLL skip
[7:34:38 PM] Truncator: but it was insane
[7:34:42 PM] Truncator: because I knew it was a skip somehow
[7:34:47 PM] Truncator: and knew there was no AUF
[7:34:55 PM] Truncator: so I slammed the cube down and was like "wtf did I just do"
[7:34:57 PM] Truncator: o.o
[7:35:00 PM] james: lol
[7:35:28 PM] Truncator: wtf
[7:35:30 PM] Truncator: 12.31 NL
[7:36:03 PM] Truncator: WTF
[7:36:05 PM] Truncator: 12.03 PLL skip
[7:36:26 PM] james: 0.o wtf
[7:36:45 PM] Truncator: WTF
w
[7:36:46 PM] Truncator: WTF
[7:36:47 PM] Truncator: 11.88 NL
[7:36:50 PM] Truncator: :O :O :O :O
[7:36:53 PM] Truncator: wtf wtf wtf
[7:37:29 PM] Truncator: wtf
[7:37:30 PM] Truncator: 12.70 NL
[7:37:34 PM] Truncator: srsly WTF
[7:37:36 PM] Truncator: WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
[7:37:39 PM] Truncator: 13.36 avg12
[7:37:43 PM] Truncator: :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O
[7:38:18 PM] Truncator: 12.57 NL
[7:38:23 PM] Truncator: I am so confused right now
[7:39:16 PM] Truncator: holy hell
[7:39:19 PM] Truncator: 12.18 NL
[7:39:22 PM] Truncator: 13.06 avg12
[7:39:26 PM] Truncator: old PB was 14.33
[7:39:26 PM] Truncator: wtf
[7:40:20 PM] james: 0..o
[7:40:23 PM] james: crazy
[7:40:29 PM] Truncator: wtf wtfaisjdfklasdfuioagn
[7:40:30 PM] Truncator: sdfagjaoisgjawigjoaesj
[7:40:40 PM] james: shoulda gone to nats
[7:40:44 PM] Truncator: inorite
[7:40:45 PM] Truncator: 
[7:41:28 PM] Truncator: okay the shaking has stopped
[7:41:33 PM] james: best proposal vid ever
[7:41:34 PM] james: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_l_XAj5zEU&feature=related
[7:41:34 PM] Truncator: time to keep going XD
[7:41:47 PM] james: it woulda been hilarious if she said no
[7:43:04 PM] Truncator: 13.20 PLL skip wattttt
[7:44:17 PM] Truncator: 12.65 
[7:44:22 PM] Truncator: HOLY HELL
[7:44:26 PM] Truncator: 12.79 avg12 :O
[7:44:33 PM] Truncator: :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O O: :O:O :O :O :O
[7:45:08 PM] Truncator: 12.22 NL 
[7:46:02 PM] Truncator: *shaking*
[7:46:05 PM] Truncator: rolling time 
[7:47:21 PM] Truncator: 13.59
[7:47:30 PM] Truncator: that sucks now 
[7:47:41 PM] james: lol
[7:48:14 PM] Truncator: omfg
[7:48:15 PM] Truncator: Best average of 12: 12.60 = (13.90), 12.57, 12.31, 12.03, (11.88), 12.70, 12.57, 12.18, 13.20, 12.65, 12.22, 13.59
[7:48:25 PM] james: ofuk
[7:48:26 PM] james: 0.o
[7:48:29 PM] james: nats
[7:48:32 PM] james: gogogogogogo
[7:48:34 PM] Truncator: O___________________________________________________________O
[7:49:06 PM] Truncator: can't even explain how insane this is
[7:49:16 PM] Truncator: Best average of 5: 12.26 = 12.03, (11.88), (12.70), 12.57, 12.18
[7:49:45 PM] Truncator: Average of 21: 13.44
[7:49:46 PM] Truncator: :O
[7:49:48 PM] james: can you give me some of the juice you are on?
[7:49:53 PM] Truncator: SHOCK OIL
[7:49:54 PM] Truncator: WEEEEEEEEEEEE
[7:50:05 PM] Truncator: 15.86, 16.26, 13.35, 14.34, 13.25, 15.28, 15.50, 13.83, 13.90, 12.57, 12.31, 12.03, 11.88, 12.70, 12.57, 12.18, 13.20, 12.65, 12.22, 13.59, 13.99
[7:50:08 PM] Truncator: there's the whole session
[7:50:14 PM] Truncator: waaaaaaaat
[7:50:22 PM] Truncator: I rarely get 3+ sub-15s in a row
[7:51:26 PM] james: NICE


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

12.26? 12.26!? 12.26!!!!!!!?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 8, 2010)

Holy **** nice. That's insane... has it worn off yet? You back to 16s now? Or did you just drop a few second in average and staying down.
Congrats again.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 8, 2010)

Holy **** congrats!! 

i lol'd at reaction btw


----------



## aronpm (Aug 8, 2010)

wtf


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Aug 8, 2010)

3 Sub 20s in a row


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 8, 2010)

17.49 NL single.
Yeah im still slow


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2010)

Venim	Faz's 12 Individual Times: 6.90, 8.05, 8.40, 7.97, 8.33, 6.94, 9.43, 9.69, 8.58, 7.40, (9.80), (5.81)
15:10	Venim	Faz's Average: 8.16, Best Time: 5.81 Worst Time: 9.80

6.90 was an OLL skip, and the rest were NL, even the 5.81  

Best average I've had in a while.


----------



## pappas (Aug 8, 2010)

wtf, 5.81 NL?:confused:^^


----------



## goshypimple (Aug 8, 2010)

11.30, 12.44, (13.20), (10.43), 12.80, 10.98, 11.90, 11.23, 11.26, 12.58, 11.45, 11.54 = 11.75 

what o.o? SUB 12 FINALLY YAY 
most of them were 2loll  and the 11.30 was an OLL skip

i feel noob posting below a sub-9 average -.-


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 8, 2010)

*4x4 avg12 - 1:14.63*
1:08.68 1:15.52 1:24.84 1:09.90 1:14.94 (1:05.66) 1:21.65 1:16.16 1:12.33 (1:29.03) 1:16.03 1:06.27

EDIT:
(no need for another post)
*4x4 avg5 - 1:11.18*
(1:07.02) (1:18.18) 1:14.50 1:08.38 1:10.65


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 8, 2010)

44:57.67 11x11 solve


----------



## goshypimple (Aug 9, 2010)

12.04, 12.54, 11.04, 11.20, 10.87, (9.98), (13.97), 13.04, 12.21, 12.32, 10.29, 10.73 = 11.63

(12.54), 11.04, 11.20, 10.87, (9.98) = 11.04 

soooooooooo close to sub-11. I missed the spacebar on the 10.87!!!!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Venim	Faz's 12 Individual Times: 6.90, 8.05, 8.40, 7.97, 8.33, 6.94, 9.43, 9.69, 8.58, 7.40, (9.80), (5.81)
> 15:10	Venim	Faz's Average: 8.16, Best Time: 5.81 Worst Time: 9.80
> 
> 6.90 was an OLL skip, and the rest were NL, even the 5.81
> ...



Jesus>Faz>Chuck Norris


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 9, 2010)

OH avg of 100: 20.40

Thanks to Hyprul for racing with me and others for chatting...( I don't know why, I just like to thank them )

(best single was 14.43 NL (96th solve ), best avg of 5 was 17.45, best avg of 12 was 19.06)


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

[14:42] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #11307: F2 D R F2 U L2 D' B R2 D' R U F2 D2 F' L' U L F L2 B D' F2 B2 U 
y2 F' R' E2 B2
For 2x2x2.
Decided to do some Petrus, and scrambles have been easy.
21.96
Petrus is fun 

Edit: I also had R U' R' to get orientation after 2x2x3 block.

Edit 2: D2 L D U' B2 L R' U L R D2 F' B2 U B' F2 L2 B R L2 D2 L2 R D' F2 18.59
First Petrus sub 20? Don't think so, but still...  Easy 1x2x3 for Roux.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 9, 2010)

Sub thirteh


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

Lolol. Practise really does help. A lot of these were half Petrus, half nub Petrus (pairing like f2l), though the fast ones were proper blockbuilding.

times (reset):
31.00, 21.96, 26.62, 30.50, 25.22, 33.87, 30.67, 33.79, 23.52, 23.94, 18.59, 22.96, 16.50, 24.82, 30.55, 25.61, 20.86, 28.14, 17.51, 21.59, 19.88, DNF(40.58)

DNF had a corner twist during solving. It confused me a lot, because I didn't notice it, then realised what had happened and gave up.

best avg5: 20.77 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 22.39 (σ = 3.16)
session avg: 25.58 (σ = 4.80)

Petrus is fun. Too bad Sn3akyPandaMan quit


----------



## chris w (Aug 9, 2010)

9.42 with an xcross 
F U B2 R' D F B U B2 D L2 B2 U' R L' F B' L R2 B' F L' R2 B2 F' 
4.99tps  so close to 5


----------



## goshypimple (Aug 9, 2010)

10.52, (9.62), (15.45), 11.26, 10.93 = 10.90 (σ = 0.30)

finally. sub-11 whoohoo


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy ****.

6.1 cubing in front of people at the airport.

Cross on D: B' U' F' L' F' B' D' R2 B' L2 R2 B L U' L' F' D' B' D U2 L2 B R2 B' D2

Accidental xcross and OLL skip, it's pretty easy to find, actually.
42moves/6.1 = 6.88 tps.

I was listening to "Stronger" by Kanye West on my iPod at the time which just happens to be the song I chose for my entrance to the 3x3 finals at Nats yesterday. Makes me turn fast. :3


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 9, 2010)

first sub 1 on 4x4!! (K4 obviously)
i would consider it quite lucky though
fast 3 edges and centres, (not lucky just fast)
final cross paired, 2 F3L edges paired, (fairly lucky)
fridrech LL (very lucky)
54.59 (old was 1:07.XX)


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 10, 2010)

(7.52), 7.92, 9.58, 7.92, 9.98, (10.83), 8.59, 9.84, 8.98, 9.20, 8.88, 9.03 = 8.99 

First two solves were OLL skips, but


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2010)

sub9lolwut?!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 10, 2010)

Not that it really matters but ...
*2x2 avg5 - 3.83*
(2.50) 2.72 (6.16) 5.77 3.00
counting high 5, ha


----------



## Gavin (Aug 10, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> (7.52), 7.92, 9.58, 7.92, 9.98, (10.83), 8.59, 9.84, 8.98, 9.20, 8.88, 9.03 = 8.99
> 
> First two solves were OLL skips, but



Now why didn't you do this at Nats?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 10, 2010)

*Avg. of 12: 20.85*
Aarrgg! So close to sub 20. At least there's a sub 20 avg. of 5 in there...

1.	21.47	L2 R' D L' R B L' D' L2 R' B2 F' U' F' U2 B2 F R2 U' L' D' B' F U B
2.	20.77	F2 L' R' U B2 D2 B' F D' U' R D2 U' B2 F D R F' L' F2 L' F' D2 U' R
3.	21.28	B L2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' F D2 B' L2 B' L' B U' B2 F' L R2 B R' D' U2 R2 F2
4.	20.12	U B' F2 D2 U' F2 U' L' D' F D' B2 F2 D' U F2 R' U2 L R F' R D2 R' D2
5.	(23.01)	L R' U B' F2 U F' D B2 U R2 D U' F D' U2 L' R2 U' B U2 B2 F2 L2 R2
6.	20.76	L' R B F2 D2 R' F' D2 R2 D' U' L B2 U2 F2 R2 B D U B' R U L2 F R
7.	18.58	D2 B U R F L R B' U2 B' D B' F' R2 D' R B R' D' B F2 R F D U'
8.	(17.89)	U' R2 D U' R2 U' L2 B R2 B' R' U2 L2 D' U L2 B' D2 B2 U' L U' B2 L' B2
9.	19.90	U' L U L' D' U2 L2 D B2 L R U2 L R' B' F2 R2 B' F D' U L R B2 F2
10.	22.56	U L' B2 F' L R B2 F2 D R' B F2 U B2 F' D2 R' B' F' R2 B' F L2 R B2
11.	22.54	D2 U B2 F' D' U' R' B2 F2 D U' L U L' D L D R2 B2 D R' U L2 B F2
12.	20.48	B' L2 B' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L' B2 F2 D U' R2 D U2 F' U2 B' L D B F U F2

Oh, I finally caught a sub 20 avg. of 5 on tape awhile ago, but I'm not sure if I want to upload it. Hmmm...


----------



## nck (Aug 10, 2010)

14.63 with oll skip and a pwning Ja woot


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 10, 2010)

finished 3 cubes in a row in 35.xx seconds non-luckily and was caught on video! lol


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 10, 2010)

11.42 avg100(PB)
10.27 avg12(PB)
9.98 avg5
8.42 fullstep single



Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.42
1. 11.45 R2 U' L U' D2 R D B2 L D' F D' F D' R2 L U' R L F2 B L2 U' B2 D 
2. 13.91 B F D' R' U' L B2 F U' D B2 L' B' F2 L' U B2 D2 B D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' 
3. 13.03 B' F U L' B F' U B2 D2 B2 R B' D' R' L U' F U B R' D2 U2 L' D2 B 
4. 13.18 B2 R2 U' L' B' D R U2 B L2 R B' L U2 L F2 L2 B R' B' L D' B' U2 F 
5. 12.82 D B' R D' L2 D2 R' B' D' U2 B2 U2 D2 F' D' B L' B L2 D' F' U L R D 
6. 11.25 F U' B' U2 F' D' R D2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D' L' R2 U' F2 D U' L2 U F2 
7. 11.47 R' U F2 L' F B2 D' B2 U2 R B L2 B U' B F L2 F' D F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 F' 
8. (14.46) L2 F B' U D2 B2 D2 R' B' L2 B D B' F' U2 B L' D' L2 D2 F' U' D' F2 L 
9. 12.41 U' D' L' D' L' F2 L' B2 D2 B' R F2 R U F2 B' L' U' F D2 L2 F R2 D F2 
10. 11.50 B2 R' D L F2 R L U2 L D U2 F2 L F' L R D' F2 B R2 B2 R D' R U2 
11. 10.52 L2 R U' D B2 L' U L R D' L F' B2 U D R B D' U2 R2 F' B2 U2 F U' 
12. 11.35 D U B U2 F B2 D' B' R' F L2 R' F' B L D2 B' R' D B2 U2 L' F2 D' F2 
13. 11.33 B U' R' F D U B' L' U B L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U R' L2 D B R D2 U2 
14. 10.73 U F' L2 U F2 R L2 F' D' F' R2 D R L D2 B2 F2 R' L B2 R' L2 D2 B' U 
15. 10.10 F2 U2 R L' F2 R2 U2 L' U' L2 F L' D' L2 D B L2 D' R U' D' F2 D F D2 
16. 10.56 L' F2 U D R2 B2 D' U R' B' U' B U2 L' D2 B' L D R2 B2 D L' D' L2 U' 
17. 10.09 D L B L2 F L' B' R' B' F2 U2 D' B U' D' B2 U2 F2 R U2 F' B U' D2 B2 
18. 11.60 R B' D' U' F U2 F' R' B2 F2 U' R' F D2 B' F R2 U R2 B2 R L2 B2 L D' 
19. 11.41 U' R D' B2 D B2 D L2 D F2 U' R' B R2 D' U F2 D2 U2 B L' U2 B' L' F2 
20. 9.02 D B D' F2 R' L' B2 U B2 U2 R U2 B2 L B2 U L' F B' L F2 B L D U' 
21. 11.49 B' F L' R' F U2 L2 B' L R' D2 B' L2 D L' B F U2 F2 B' L2 R U2 B D2 
22. 11.19 F' B L' F2 U2 R' L' B' U D2 F2 D' L R2 U' D2 F' L' B' U2 D F2 B L2 F' 
23. 12.27 B' F D' U' B2 D2 R2 B' L2 D F2 D U' B' U2 D L R' B' F' D2 B2 F' U B 
24. 12.79 R2 F L' U2 R B D2 U' F2 D L2 D' U F B2 U' F U B' U' F D F2 L2 B' 
25. 8.99 U F2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' L' R' D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R D2 R2 B2 D' R' U2 F' D2 F2 
26. 10.46 B' L2 R2 B2 F' R' D' L2 U B' L' R B L D2 F U2 D' R2 B2 D F R' F U' 
27. 12.03 F' B' L2 B R D2 B2 L F L B2 L' B' L B' U L' B2 D' B' R L2 B' U' L2 
28. 11.26 B2 R U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 R' L D' F R' F D L R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B' R' L' 
29. 11.60 R2 L2 F' B' L' F' D2 B' D2 F' R D2 L B2 L' F' R' B' L U2 L' U' F' U R2 
30. 10.65 R U2 D' L' U2 R' B' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D' U B' F D2 F R D' R2 L2 U2 R D 
31. 13.29 U R2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 L' F' B2 D' U2 L2 B' R' U2 L F2 D B' D' F2 D' U' B2 
32. 11.59 R L' F U D L2 F2 U2 D' B2 R' B' U2 R' F' B2 R L' D2 F' U R' U' L' B2 
33. 11.26 R' F U2 R' F' R' D R2 D2 B2 U B2 L F' L U2 R' B' L' U D B' F2 R2 L 
34. 11.98 L B2 R' U2 D B' F2 U' F' L' B2 F D' B' D2 R F' L D2 U2 L R2 D L2 R2 
35. 12.40 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F' U F' B2 D B R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' D2 F' D F' D 
36. 9.26 L' U' F' D' U' B2 F2 D B' L' R2 F L' B' U2 B2 D' U' R' L B F' R2 U2 R 
37. 11.91 B' F U B' R D2 F L2 B2 D' B' R D' B' U R' F L' R U L R B2 R F2 
38. 11.93 R2 B2 L U2 R' L' F' L B F2 U D2 B R' F B2 U D2 B R' D' R F' L R' 
39. 12.23 D' B2 F L2 U' L2 F R L2 F2 U F2 R' B2 U L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 B' L' D L 
40. 10.98 R L' U' R' B F' R' U2 D' F' L R2 F' L U L2 R2 F D2 U2 B L2 D2 F' L 
41. 12.96 R2 F U R' L2 U2 D' L2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U F' U' R B' L2 R2 F2 L U' R2 U2 
42. 11.95 U2 B D' R U2 R D L F D' L B' F2 U B D2 R' F L2 B D2 B2 F' L2 R' 
43. 10.92 L2 F D B L' R2 D' F2 B2 L' R' D2 U B2 U B R F' D2 L R D2 U B U' 
44. 11.76 U2 B' L' R2 F' U' F' B2 L U B2 R' L2 B U' B2 F' R D' B2 D' F B2 L' D' 
45. 13.19 B2 F' R D2 B R' U F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U D' R2 B2 D2 R B2 L B2 F' U D' F 
46. 11.32 B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' B R U2 D' B F' D' L2 B F2 R' D2 L' F' B' D2 L D 
47. 11.22 R' L F' U B' R B2 R2 L F U F' R' U L2 U F R D' L U R B' U R2 
48. 11.09 R' F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 D B' D2 R' D2 L R2 F' D2 L2 B' L F' D' F B R D' 
49. 10.69 U2 R2 F B D F2 U2 D R' U' F D2 R' D' L2 R' U L2 B F' L U F U2 B2 
50. 11.55 L' B2 D B D' L' R2 B' D' L2 R D' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L' B' R B F D2 B2 D2 
51. 11.28 F R L D2 L B2 L' U2 D F2 D L2 F R2 F' B2 U' R' U2 D' L F D2 U2 B' 
52. 10.85 R L2 F' D2 B F L' B D' L2 D2 L2 D L R2 B' F' D' L' F R D U2 F' U' 
53. 10.99 F' D' B F2 R B U' L2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 R2 F R D F U2 F' B' D L' B F2 
54. 12.09 U' R2 D2 B' R2 D' B2 D2 L R' F2 B' U2 L' F' R' L U2 F2 B2 U' L B F2 R 
55. 10.85 F U' L F L' B2 R U F U2 B' D' F L2 U2 R U2 D B L2 D L' F2 U' F2 
56. 9.91 F' L U2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 B' F U D L' F2 R2 F2 B' U' F D2 R2 F D2 R' 
57. 13.47 L2 D' L F U' F2 L' F B2 U B U' D' F R' F2 U R' U2 D2 B D' U L2 U2 
58. 11.09 B' L2 U R' L2 D' B2 F2 U L U2 R2 L F2 D' B' L B L' B' U F' L' U L2 
59. 13.12 D B' D R D B L' R B D L F U2 R2 L2 U' R L' B2 L F R2 D2 L R' 
60. 10.22 R' D R2 D' U2 B2 D2 B' D' L2 B2 U2 R F' D2 B2 L' F L2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 L2 
61. 10.15 R B L2 R2 F R2 D' U L' D2 R' F R2 F U L2 R2 B' L R2 U2 R2 L' U2 D 
62. 9.19 U' F2 D' L' U2 B' L U F' B U' F D U' R U' B U B2 F' L F' D2 U2 L2 
63. 12.21 R' D2 L D L2 B' R2 U' L' U L' R B' F L' B R' D R U' F2 B U' R D 
64. 11.09 B' D2 R L2 B' L B U' B2 D2 U B' L' D U2 L R F2 D' F B U D R2 L' 
65. 13.11 U2 F2 B' D R2 F D2 B F L2 B' D' F2 D2 F2 B' R2 D L2 F B D' F2 L' U 
66. 11.15 B D U2 F B' D' L F' D' R' U' B2 L' R F U' F2 L2 U2 D R2 B' U2 R2 D' 
67. 12.36 F' B2 L2 R F' L' D2 R F' B' D2 B F2 L2 U' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F L D2 L2 U 
68. 10.11 F U D' L' F2 U F U' L U' F U' F D B2 U L2 F' B R2 D R' D R D2 
69. 10.65 R' L2 F L U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B L U' L2 B2 L R2 F B' R2 D F D' B 
70. 13.67 L B2 L' F U' B R' B' D R2 B2 L2 U F2 B' D' F2 B2 U2 F L2 F L' R2 U' 
71. 12.88 L R' F2 R2 L2 U F2 L' D L' F' D2 R2 B' U2 F2 U F U2 B' D B U' B R' 
72. 12.41 B2 F D' L2 R' F R' U' F L U' B U' F2 B' D L' D2 U B2 R' F' R2 F B' 
73. 14.20 L B2 D' F D' R' U R' U' L' F' L2 F2 B D R2 B' U2 F2 U' R U D' L2 R 
74. 10.46 L B' U' D R' D' L R2 F' R2 L' F2 R2 U' B F U2 F2 L D U' L2 B2 L' U' 
75. 11.84 U' B F' R' U' F' R D B2 D2 U R D2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 U L2 B' D' L F D 
76. 12.51 F' L U2 F B U2 L2 D' R D' R L B R D L2 F' R B2 R2 D R' F' B2 U' 
77. 13.55 U2 L' F U D' B2 D2 B' D F2 R' F' B R2 F B' U F R F' U B' F2 L2 F2 
78. 12.17 U2 R' F D2 F2 R2 F2 B' U B2 F U R2 D' F' D' L' U2 L' R' U2 B' D2 F U 
79. 8.74 D' L' D' F2 U' F D2 R D U F D' R2 F' D2 R' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R F' L 
80. 11.63 D B' D2 R' D2 L B2 D2 B U' F' U' L2 D R' U2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 
81. 10.39 D L2 U' F' U' L U2 D2 R2 L' F' B' R U' L2 F2 U L F B2 U' B' F' L2 R2 
82. 10.75 U' F B R F U2 D' B' U D2 F2 L2 D U2 B' U B2 R' F L' B2 F2 R' U' B2 
83. 11.38 R F' L D B U2 B R F L' B2 F L F L' R U2 B' L2 D R2 L B' U F' 
84. 8.80 D2 F L B' F2 L' F2 U' D2 R D' R U L B2 F' R U L D F' U D R2 D2 
85. 11.79 D2 B' F2 U' B' U' B R2 B F' D U' F2 D' B' L' B D2 R U2 L2 F' R F D2 
86. 10.86 D F D2 B2 D U L' B' D2 L R' D2 B2 U2 R' L' U L D' B2 L' F2 D' F2 L 
87. 9.51 F2 L' R' B2 L F2 D F' D2 L R' F2 U L' R B U D L2 B' L2 F R' F D' 
88. 9.92 L' F L' D2 L' D' U L' U' F2 R2 B L2 R2 B R2 B R2 L2 D2 B L2 F' L R' 
89. 8.93 F' L F2 B' R2 F R2 B2 F' L' D B' D' B2 L2 R F' R U' L' F L R' U' D2 
90. 10.52 B' L' D F2 B U' B2 F' L' F U2 R U2 D F U B D B' F R U2 L2 D2 F2 
91. 10.61 D' B U B2 F' U' B' F' U' B2 R2 U D F' B' D2 L R U2 F2 L' R' B D' L2 
92. 12.00 U B2 F' R D' B2 F2 D2 U2 R B R' D2 L' D2 U B' D F' B' D R2 B' L B2 
93. 9.40 U L D2 U2 F' D' R2 U R' B R U2 B' U B2 L2 R2 U D R' F R B' D F2 
94. 13.60 B' R L2 U' F' B2 L' F' L2 U' B2 D R' D2 F' L' D B U B' R' F' R' B' F 
95. 14.08 R U L' U L' U2 D' R2 U2 L' F' D L' R F' L D R2 L D' B U D2 L2 D 
96. 10.59 R' B' U L' F2 L B U2 L2 F R' F' R' D' U2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 D R2 U2 D' 
97. 11.17 L' B2 R' D2 B2 R' L D U' F2 U B' F L2 F2 R' L D F R B2 D F2 L' R2 
98. 11.69 L' D' U F' U2 R2 D' R B2 R2 D L' R2 U' R' F U' D2 L U' B L' R B2 F 
99. (8.42) U' B' U R2 U F2 D F' R' B' L2 R2 D2 U' B' D F' D' L' B' L B' D U' B' 
100. 11.70 D R B R2 U2 R' F' R2 L' F2 B L2 D' B' D L' B D F2 B' D U2 F2 R' D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 10, 2010)

2x2 avg100 - 5.44
stackmat of course

I was also in the process of a 4x4 PB avg5 and 12, when the core of my Maru decided to not cooperate. Do I have to disassemble the whole Maru 4x4 to allign the core?


----------



## Edam (Aug 10, 2010)

3x3 newpb average

16.11, 15.43, 12.54, 12.83, 14.22 = 14.16
all full step!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 10, 2010)

8.06 3x3 single (PB)

scramble: R F' L2 R' U' D' F R' L2 U R B U2 R2 B L' D' B2 F' U R F2 D F B 

X-Cross: z2 D R U L F' D'
F2L 2+3: y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L 4: y' R U' R' F' U F
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U

47/8.06 = ~5.83 TPS
Great lookahead. I want to have a solve with 6+ TPS.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 10, 2010)

2.91 2x2 single I know it's a pathetic PB but I dont ever practice 2x2 so I'm proud of it.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 10, 2010)

R2 B2 R' U2 F' R B2 U B2 R' U2 R2 B' R L2 D F2 L R F' D' R' D2 L' B

9.35 - New Pseudoblocks PB (probably UWR)


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 10, 2010)

Not sure it's really a good thing, but 6.66 on 2x2 (average ~7, working on it).


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

First Square-1 sub-45 solve: 42.68

scramble: (1,-4) / (3,3) / (-4,-5) / (2,4) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (0,-1) / (-5,2) / (6,-4) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-2,6)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 11, 2010)

2x2 avg100 - 4.98
Yes!! I guess I can finally consider myself sub 5. It's about time.

Breakdown:
2 2's
12 3's
43 4's
29 5's
9 6's
5 7's


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 11, 2010)

(51.94), 1:00.82, 56.06, (1:03.84), 1:03.17 = 1:00.02

seriously ..... f**k 4x4


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 11, 2010)

Chris Tran and I did a double team solve relay. Two people, two cubes, and one turn per cube before we pass it back and forth. We both finished OLL at the same time and ended up with Y perms at the same time lol. 5min something was the time.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 11, 2010)

*(38.96), 47.19, 42.76, 43.17, 40.27*, 46.01, (53.80), 47.59, 46.47, 42.16, 53.66, 44.79 = 45.13

I skipped sub-47 and went straight to sub-46 
The best thing is, not many of these solves had parity. One 47 had DP, the other 47 and the 46's had OLL parity, and the 42.76, 38.96 and 40.27 had PLL parity. Ruined my sub 40 chances D:
Bolded is 42.07 avg5



Spoiler



1. (38.96) r f' D' f r2 U2 f2 B2 F u2 R f' r F' R u F u r' F R' U2 B2 D L2 B D' R B2 r' U R2 F' f2 B r R F2 L u' 
2. 47.19 u D2 r f' R' u' F' L2 B' R' f r2 F' L' f' U' f' L2 U' D2 L u2 B D2 L' R r2 u2 r' F R' u' U f2 B' R B' r' F2 D2 
3. 42.76 F' L' U2 B' r F B2 R F L F2 U' D2 r B2 r f2 r u' U2 r' D L u U2 D r' L2 f2 U2 f u' B' D L2 R2 f2 U2 u2 F2 
4. 43.17 U' r' B2 U2 B2 r F' u' r' D r2 u2 F D2 r D2 R' F' L f' B2 r F' D2 L2 F' r2 B' U' F2 f u2 B' U' u' R' F2 U r2 f 
5. 40.27 B f2 r R u2 B D' B2 r' L' D' U2 B' u' r2 B2 F D2 F' U L r2 u' L2 r2 f' U2 r' u2 R F' U2 F r2 F2 r2 u' f' U2 L2 
6. 46.01 R2 B2 U' D' u' B U' F' U2 r2 U' D2 r' R' F u' L' R U F r L' u2 r2 u2 r f B F L F2 r2 R' u2 r U2 r' L u' U' 
7. (53.80) B' f' F' L2 B F R u D2 r D' R' B U r2 B2 R D F2 u2 f F' D2 F r2 B' u2 R2 u2 r' u2 D2 r2 R' B R' r2 D2 U' L' 
8. 47.59 r2 F2 r B2 L2 R2 F B2 R D2 f2 D r L R' u2 f' L2 r2 D' f2 u2 D2 U2 R L2 u' L2 U r' U2 B D' r U2 D2 B u L B 
9. 46.47 B2 u f B U2 D2 R r' B2 r' f r u U r2 F' U' u B F' r2 B2 R' f' B' U' R' L' f' F U u2 B' f R2 F' B' L2 f U 
10. 42.16 R2 L f r' U L2 D' L' F R2 f2 U D2 L' D' B' D2 U2 B2 U u r f u2 L r2 B2 f' L2 U r2 L' f u' D' L F' B2 D2 R 
11. 53.66 L r2 D L2 f2 B2 F' R' u' L D2 U2 B' D L' F' L' U L2 r2 U2 F u2 F' R U' R F2 R' F' r2 F2 u' R' B2 U2 f' R L2 F' 
12. 44.79 U R f2 u f U L' D' r2 u' R' f2 r2 F2 R2 B2 F D2 f U' L2 U L2 B' F u' r' R2 f r2 D' R2 U2 r2 B2 L2 D2 L' U D


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2010)

12.48 OH single racing Eric. <3
EPLL skip.

I think this was the scramble, but I couldn't find the solution after a couple tries, so I'm not sure.
F2 D' R' U' R' F2 R2 F L R2 F' L D2 B' F2 D U B' R2 F' D' L2 F' R L2


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 11, 2010)

Uhm sub 20 avg12

(16.71), 19.61, (25.87), 19.10, 19.48, 19.93, 24.48, 18.61, 18.99, 17.46, 22.11, 19.90 = *19.97*

First sub 20 avg12 ever so im pretty happy 
Dumb counting 24 made it barely sub 20
16.71 was PLL skip
17.46 is pb single I think
EDIT: Checking my sig tells me my previous single pb was 17.49, kewl


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 11, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Uhm sub 20 avg12
> 
> (16.71), 19.61, (25.87), 19.10, 19.48, 19.93, 24.48, 18.61, 18.99, 17.46, 22.11, 19.90 = *19.97*
> 
> ...



Wow nice. I was surprised by your single. Hopefully you'll get a much faster one soon, because imo, 20~ average = 13-15 single.
Good job.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 11, 2010)

Not PB average, but a really great morning-average:

Average: 11.99
Standard Deviation: 0.73
Best Time: 11.00
Worst Time: 17.50
Individual Times:
1.	(11.00)	U2 L' B2 F' D L2 F2 U R D' B L D2 R' F2 U R2 U2 B' F' D R D' U L
2.	11.98	B F' R2 B' F' R U' L' R' F D2 U2 R D' B2 F' D2 L R' U R D2 U2 B R'
3.	11.48	L2 R2 D U' L' D L' D' B L2 R' F D' L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B F2
4.	14.12	R B D U2 B L R2 B' F2 D' L' B2 F2 L' R D' U' L' R D2 U2 R2 F D2 U
5.	(17.50)	B' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B L' R2 B' F2 D U L' R' D2 B2 F' U2 B U2 R B2 D2 L'
6.	11.56	R B F L' R2 D' R B' D B F2 L2 D' U' B R2 U L' R2 F2 L R2 F2 R B
7.	11.12	B2 F2 U' B L2 U' B U' B2 D' L D' B2 U' F2 L' D B' U' F U2 F D' U' R'
8.	12.14	B' D U' F2 L R' D' U2 F2 D L2 F D2 U B' F D U' R' F' D U2 B L U2
9.	11.52	U B2 F L U2 B' L2 B F2 U' B2 F D2 B2 L2 D' L' R' U B' F2 D' U' R U
10.	11.91	F' D2 F2 D U' L2 B2 F' L R2 B D B' F' L' D' U2 B' F L' R B L B R
11.	12.47	B' F L R D B' L F L2 R' D' U R2 D B F' L2 B2 D U' L' R F L2 F
12.	11.58	U' L2 R2 F L' B2 D' L D F' D L' D U B F2 D2 L2 D U' B F2 U R B

RA of 44 solves, started to roll from a 14.93 average. (Which is normal for me at the morning.) I think having 8 11.xy in the same average is some kind of PB for me. (One forced and one lucky PLL skip.)


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 11, 2010)

(6.96), 9.47, 9.81, (DNF(21.89)), 8.97, 8.38, 9.26, 9.60, 9.57, 8.93, 8.51, 9.01=9.15

All full steps. However, there was a "timer malfunction" right after the DNF (and that solve was like 13 or so IMO), so i just reverse the scramble and get a much easier one. xD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 11, 2010)

Average of nine avg12s:

11.16.

Yes, this was the format I was logging my times yesterday 

EDIT: 

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Average of 12: 10.33
1. 8.86 D' U B' U F2 L2 D F B' L B2 D' U2 L R2 F B' D' B2 R' U' L R' U L
2. 9.52 R' L2 B' L2 R U' L' U' B2 D F' D F2 L' F2 L D F U L2 B D2 U B' D2
3. (7.83) F U B U' D2 F' L F2 U2 B D' F D R2 F B' U B' R' B' L2 B2 R' B R
4. (11.89) R U L R2 F L' D' B2 D' B F' L' D L D' L' F' B2 U2 R U' B2 R F' B
5. 11.05 L2 D R2 D U L2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 L B2 U F2 L2 B' L R' B' D' B' L' B2 U'
6. 9.30 D F B2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' U' D' B2 L U' B' U L F2 D F2 B2 D U R B
7. 10.17 B2 R' L B2 L2 U' R2 D L' R' D B2 U' F U B L U F2 B2 R2 D B' U F2
8. 9.77 R' L2 D B F D2 B L' U2 B F2 R2 F' D' B' R' L D R2 U R' B D F2 D
9. 11.02 D' F U F B L2 U' D' B' L U' B R' F U2 F2 D' L2 U D2 L2 B D' L U
10. 10.67 D U2 B2 D' R' F U2 B' R D' R2 U2 L U F U' B' D2 U' B' F2 U2 D2 L F2
11. 11.39 L D2 F' D R U2 B2 L2 R' D F U R' D F2 L2 R2 B U2 L F2 R F2 R2 U
12. 11.58 U F' R2 D' R' U D2 R L' B' R' U' D' B2 D' B R L2 B R2 U' D F2 L D'


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 11, 2010)

complete LL skip lol and it was a pretty normal time it was fail.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 11, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> (51.94), 1:00.82, 56.06, (1:03.84), 1:03.17 = 1:00.02
> 
> seriously ..... f**k 4x4




!!!!

Didn't take you long to get there.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2010)

5th place in sum of all average ranks <3
(And 7th in sum of all singles.)


```
[B]Person 			Sum 	333 	444 	555 	222 	OH 	FT 	meg 	pyr 	sq1 	clo 	666 	777 	mag 	mma [/B]
Erik Akkersdijk		289	2	6	6	8	15	12	3	13	73	46	7	9	27	62	 
Milán Baticz		394	22	12	14	19	35	93	9	26	62	24	9	19	47	3	 
Bence Barát		475	68	16	8	6	109	25	6	49	8	82	4	1	74	19	 
Dan Cohen		512	29	5	1	100	62	29	31	81	9	16	1	2	126	20	 
Michael Gottlieb	719	80	15	18	53	43	93	39	38	82	39	12	18	124	65	 
Maarten Smit		724	33	32	56	45	111	93	22	14	26	2	28	34	164	64
```

EDIT: Ooh, and I'm now 3rd in "most solves done in one competition". Should've continued on with the Magic average (not that it would've helped beat Dan since he has a lead of 7).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 11, 2010)

9.28 avg5, my 2nd best avg5 ever


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2010)

i dont care what people say :fp

3x3

9.26	13.34	13.83	14.56	14.6	7.89	14.63	*11.83	11.41	13.56	9.85	9.82* = 12.21 avg12

7.89 and 9.85 were pll skips

*11.03 avg5*


----------



## Shortey (Aug 11, 2010)

lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 11, 2010)

I knew who the previous post would be by


----------



## Elliot (Aug 11, 2010)

One-handed avg12 personal best:

22.24, 21.62, (28.58), 21.45, 24.84, 25.27, 24.38, 22.47, 23.18, (19.05), 24.42, 21.92 = 23.18

So close to sub-23


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 11, 2010)

I played a round of 18 holes of mini golf today. I took 37 strokes in total and won a free game


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 11, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I played a round of 18 holes of mini golf today. I took 37 strokes in total and won a free game



Mini golf is great
Where did you do it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 11, 2010)

Bognor Regis


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 11, 2010)

Elliot said:


> One-handed avg12 personal best:
> 
> 22.24, 21.62, (28.58), 21.45, 24.84, 25.27, 24.38, 22.47, 23.18, (19.05), 24.42, 21.92 = 23.18
> 
> So close to sub-23



I noticed your signature states a 17.xx NL OH PB while you got a 16s solve at Nats  Was it a skip?


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 11, 2010)

new pb 50.58


----------



## Kostas1601 (Aug 11, 2010)

18.69 new personal best, first sub-20 time ever (lucky)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 11, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> 18.69 new personal best, first sub-20 time ever (lucky)



Wow! Congrats, sub-20 is a pretty big milestone! Well done, soon you will average this.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

I AM SUB-30!!!

avg50 = 29.18

PB single 20.16

    

standard deviation was 2.95


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2: sub-7 avg12 (6.84) and sub-6 avg5 (5.45)


----------



## Tortin (Aug 12, 2010)

YES! Sub-1 Minx solve! 59.62


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Darnit. Everyones getting sub-1


----------



## Elliot (Aug 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Elliot said:
> 
> 
> > One-handed avg12 personal best:
> ...



Yeah, it was a PLL skip


----------



## Tortin (Aug 12, 2010)

1:08.20, 1:13.70, (59.62), 1:09.42, 1:11.90, 1:11.59, 1:09.91, 1:13.85, 1:07.96, 1:06.82, (1:25.35), 1:10.06 = 1:10.34

 There was also a 1:09.67 average of 5 in there.


----------



## Forte (Aug 12, 2010)

Tortin said:


> YES! Sub-1 Minx solve! 59.62



wtf

that's a crazy ass-single


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2010)

Racing Eric, cross on D.
B2 U' D2 B2 F2 U' F' U2 D' R2 F' U' L F U2 L2 D' B' U' B R U B' U B

I just gave Eric a bigger hug than Celeste ever has.

6.56 "kinda fullstep, but not really" single.

y F R2 F2
U R U' R' 
L U' L' U2 y' L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' 
Fw R U R' U' Fw'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' 

42/6.56 = 6.4 tps

That's my third sub 7 since getting to Toronto two days ago. 
I also had a 12 OH solve.
Eric's my incredibly lucky charm. <3

Edit:
Eric and I got a 25.14 TeamBLD avg 5. We'll beat that within the next couple days. Promise.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 12, 2010)

lolben

watanthony


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 12, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=2122

Watching that back I couldn't believe that was actually a good time xD


----------



## Edward (Aug 12, 2010)

lolben, making such claims without videos showing that you are at least capable of averaging that.


I average sub 19 Roux now.


----------



## Kostas1601 (Aug 12, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Kostas1601 said:
> 
> 
> > 18.69 new personal best, first sub-20 time ever (lucky)
> ...



Thanks!!
Well, it was one solve, I mean I barely average sub 30 right now 
I was happy about it though, cause It basically means that I can average sub 20 someday


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 12, 2010)

9.92 avg12 and 8.66 avg5. Lost the stats.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2x2:

Average: 3.95
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1.51
Worst Time: 7.76
Individual Times:
1.	2.81	F' U' F' R' F2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2
2.	4.44	U' F' R2 F R2 U' R F' U2 F' U2
3.	(7.76)	U R2 F' U' R U F' R F' U F
4.	3.57	F R F R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R' U2
5.	3.99	F R2 U' F U2 R F R' U F' R
6.	4.40	F' U2 F2 U F U2 F U2 R' U2 R'
7.	3.02	R2 F' U' F2 R2 F R F R2 F U
8.	5.22	R2 F' R U' F R F R' F U2 R
9.	(1.51)	F R2 F' U R U2 F U R' F' U'
10.	2.90	U2 F' U' F U' F2 U2 R U R2 U2
11.	5.15	R' F' U F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2
12.	3.98	F' U F2 R2 F' U F2 U R2 U R2

I just got my ghost hand 222 today


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes said:


> 9.92 avg12 and 8.66 avg5. Lost the stats.


Finally <3

Also, FFFFFFUUUUUU

Average of 5: 16.49
1. (14.56) / (3,6) / (5,-3) / (1,4) / (-4,-2) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (6,2) / (2,3) / (3,5) / (6,0) / (-5,6) / (6,3) /
2. 15.32 (4,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (5,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,-5) / (2,2) / (6,3) / (4,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-1) 
3. 15.08 (6,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,3) / (0,6) / (-2,-2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,0) / (2,-2) / (-1,4) / (6,1) / (4,-3) 
4. 19.08 (-2,2) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (6,-2) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-5) / (5,0) / (-1,-3) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) 
5. (22.91) (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,4) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (2,-2) / (2,-2) / (-4,4) / (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (5,2) / (4,2) / (0,6) 

Guess which ones had parity.

EDIT: 14.56, 15.32, 15.08, 19.08, (22.91), (11.49), 14.21, 18.74, 20.08, 19.73, 17.50, 19.96 = 17.42


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 2x2x2:
> 
> Average: 3.95
> Standard Deviation: 0.00
> ...



lolscramble  x y' R U' R' F R' F' R


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 12, 2010)

OMG CORNELIUS <3


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 12, 2010)

lol it was so understated. I was expecting more of a reaction from Cornelius


----------



## Weston (Aug 12, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 2x2x2:
> 
> Average: 3.95
> Standard Deviation: 0.00
> ...


I don't understand why your SD is 0. lol


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 12, 2010)

First sub-20 - 19.42 
B2 L2 F' L' D' U2 F2 L' D U' F' D2 U L R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' L' U2 F R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 12, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: *16.68*
worst time: 22.27

current avg5: 19.26 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 19.26 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 19.72 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: *19.72* (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 19.72 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 19.68

1	18.99	B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F D' B F2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 L' D' U L' R' D2 B' D2 R2 F' U'
2	16.68	B D2 L' D L' F2 B' U2 B' R' B U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' D F2 U' L' D' U B' D'
3	20.39	R F' D U' L2 B D U L2 R' F R2 U2 F B' R D2 B D' F2 L' B' F L U'
4	22.02	U D' R B F R2 D' B' L D L' F U F' R D2 R' D F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L
5	19.83	B' D L' R' D2 F U' B U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L R F' L2 B U F D2
6	22.27	L2 R D2 U L2 R2 D B2 D2 F' D' L' U' F' D L D L' F' U F B D' U L'
7	19.49	D F D2 U R' L U2 F' B' L2 B' D B' F D2 U L' B L' U L' R' D L' D'
8	20.69	U2 R' U2 D' R' U' L' F R2 F2 U' B' U' B2 R2 L F' D2 F2 D2 R2 L' U2 F2 R'
9	18.04	U2 F2 D U' F B2 D' U2 B R' D U R2 U D R2 F' D B2 U D R B R F'
10	20.17	U L U F2 B2 R F D R' U2 L B2 R U' R U' R2 L F U2 R' U2 R B R'
11	19.46	L2 D2 L R' F' D2 U' B F D2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U' R L B2 D' U' L2 R U
12	18.16	B' R D F D U2 L R D R' B2 F2 R U B U' R2 F D2 R F2 D B2 D2 B'

edit-first sub20 ao12

edit- sd of 1.13

edit-i just realized my last layer kills my times. ifinish f2l at 12 seconds LOL. OLL + PLL takes me almost 9 seconds. :fp:

edit-i think i raelized how i got my sub10 nl time, fast f2l (got xcross) and then i had literally my fastest OLL +PLL.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 12, 2010)

2.25.86 2.21.34 PB 2.18.15 PB 2.43.66+ 2.43.40 = 2.30.20 PB

Aww, gutted. Would have been sub 2.30 without that stupid +2.

I knew I was on for a potential sub 2.30 and bottled it I guess.

Weekly Comp33 Megaminx scrambles.


----------



## ianini (Aug 12, 2010)

Clock avg of 12: 10.35



Spoiler



Session average: 10.35
1. 9.38 
UU u2 dU u3 dd u3' Ud u3' dU u3' Ud u2 UU u4' UU u5 UU dd UU
dd d3 dU d6 UU d Ud d3 UU UU Ud dU UU dd dd

2. 9.45 
UU u2 dU u6 dd u2' Ud u5' dU u3 Ud u6 UU UU u6 UU dd UU
dd d' dU d5' UU d3 Ud UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' dd

3. 10.63 
UU u dU u6 dd u2' Ud u5 dU u5 Ud u UU u5' UU u2' UU u4' dd Ud
dd d3' dU d3 UU d2 Ud d UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2 UU

4. 10.19 
UU u3' dU u5 dd u3' Ud u3' dU Ud u5 UU u4 UU u5' UU u4' dd Ud
dd d2' dU d3 UU d3' Ud d3' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' Ud

5. (11.55) 
UU u3 dU dd u5' Ud u3' dU u4' Ud UU u4 UU u3' UU dd Ud
dd d4 dU d2' UU d5 Ud d3' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4 dd

6. 11.25 
UU u5' dU u4 dd u Ud u6 dU Ud u5' UU u4 UU u5' UU u3 dd UU
dd d2 dU d3' UU d4 Ud d3' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2' dd

7. 10.82 
UU u4 dU u4' dd u3' Ud u4' dU u2 Ud u2' UU u4' UU u6 UU u6 dd dU
dd d5' dU d2 UU d6 Ud d3' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' dd

8. 10.24 
UU u4' dU u2' dd u3' Ud u5 dU u5 Ud u UU u5' UU u4 UU u4' dd dd
dd dU d5 UU d3' Ud d2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' dd

9. 10.15 
UU u2 dU u6 dd Ud u' dU u5' Ud u3 UU u5 UU u4 UU u dd UU
dd d2 dU d6 UU d2' Ud d4' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' dU

10. 10.65 
UU u3 dU u2' dd u4 Ud u5 dU u3' Ud u3' UU u3' UU u UU u3 dd Ud
dd d5' dU d2' UU d5' Ud d3 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d' dd

11. 10.79 
UU u5 dU u2' dd u4' Ud dU u3 Ud u3 UU u3' UU u' UU u3 dd UU
dd d dU d5' UU d5 Ud d3' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2 dU

12. (7.41) 
UU u3 dU u3 dd u Ud dU u3 Ud u2' UU u5 UU u3 UU u2' dd dd
dd d5 dU d2 UU d2 Ud UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2' Ud


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2010)

6:24.327 single solve on the computer 2x2 through 7x7 relay.

I think sub-6 is theoretically possible, but I doubt I could get lucky enough.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 12, 2010)

(8.02), 9.43, (13.06), 9.03, 8.27 = 8.91

3rd sub-9 avg5


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2 avg100 - 4.94

This is actually the lowest average in any part of the session. Started around 4.6ish, then hovered around 4.8-4.9 for most of the time.
My official times from May were absolutely horrible. I don't even have a sub-6 single. Average is high 7.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 6:24.327 single solve on the computer 2x2 through 7x7 relay.
> 
> I think sub-6 is theoretically possible, but I doubt I could get lucky enough.



O__O

it takes me that long just to do computer 2-4 lol


btw:
real 4x4 single PB: 2:07.23, previous was 2:20


----------



## Tortin (Aug 13, 2010)

WTF, 57.52 minx single...fail average though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> (8.02), 9.43, (13.06), 9.03, 8.27 = 8.91
> 
> 3rd sub-9 avg5


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 13, 2010)

7.66 
Ridiculously easy F2L

D2 F U D2 B U B2 F' R2 F R2 B' L2 R' B2 F' U' B2 D' U' B' L2 R B' D 

Cross on U:
z2 y' F R L D' R' L' (accidental x-cross)
R U2 R' U' R U R'
y2 R' U R (I LIKE RIGHT HAND INSERTS SUE ME)
U y' R' U' R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
Y perm U2

48 moves = 6.266 tps


----------



## Faz (Aug 13, 2010)

1:08.47, 1:14.16, 1:16.59,* 1:11.78, 1:12.28, (1:02.15), 1:02.56, 1:06.52, *1:16.81, (1:26.38), 1:17.91, 1:13.47
11:32	Venim	Faz's Average: 1:12.05, Best Time: 1:02.15 Worst Time: 1:26.38

Bolded are 1:06.95 avg5 

5x5 is fun now.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 13, 2010)

2nd place in master magic in round 1 at nats. Even though it's master magic, i still think its awesome. I got a blister from it the next day


----------



## ianini (Aug 13, 2010)

4x4 avg of 12: 1:11.54 

1:07.77, 1:14.30, 1:11.56, 1:13.07, 1:06.09, 1:12.24, 1:05.98, 1:12.37, 1:11.07, 1:21.23, 1:18.07, 1:08.84

With some huge QJ i got from Nats. I want the mini version but idk where to get it.


----------



## Faz (Aug 13, 2010)

Faster avg12

1:08.34, 1:10.11, 1:13.05, 1:12.53, 1:20.58, 1:00.93, 1:13.77, 1:09.41, 1:09.72, 1:15.40, 1:13.19, 1:10.88 = 1:11.64


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 13, 2010)

I suck at sim 
1:37.67 sim. PLL skip (same alg I would normally use, but I do have other algs for that case.
I like this, how you can see exactly what you were doing 

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=3916

Edit: Btw, I've done less than 10 solves 

Edit: 2nd 2x2 solve http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=3916 24.19


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 13, 2010)

45.26, 45.63, 46.57, (59.73), 36.56, (36.23), 41.97, 47.19, 37.94, 51.65, 42.56, 46.77 = 44.21

OH >_> FreeFOP <3
45.26 had a wrong bowtie OLL + COLL + EPLL skip, 36.56 had a sune+PLL skip, 36.23 had a COLL + EPLL skip. rawrr


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lol I thought that was 4x4.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 13, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Lol I thought that was 4x4.



Me too. xP


----------



## plechoss (Aug 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD
*4.83 single pll skip on jflysim!!!*
D U' F2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 R' B L U2 L U2 R' B D' F' - cross on D
edit:
(4.83), 9.16, 9.08, 9.72, 9.78, 10.92, 5.95, 9.86, (12.94), 9.80, 9.75, 7.34 = 9.14 lol counting 5 xD pll skip too


----------



## aronpm (Aug 13, 2010)

Wat


----------



## nck (Aug 13, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> (8.02), 9.43, (13.06), 9.03, 8.27 = 8.91
> 
> 3rd sub-9 avg5


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 13, 2010)

Morten said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I thought that was 4x4.
> ...



i'm getting bored of 4x4 too much...so im into 3x3OH temporarily xD


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 13, 2010)

8.03 2x2 ao100


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2010)

19.97, 20.05, 19.87, (18.80), (22.09) = 19.96 avg5 on computer 3x3x3

edit:

20.05, 19.87, 18.80, (22.09), (17.34) = 19.57 avg


----------



## Elliot (Aug 13, 2010)

*Sub-23 OH Avg12:*

20.65, 21.34, 22.80, 24.22, (18.33), 22.34, 23.55, 22.46, 25.90, 21.63, (30.63), 23.09 = *22.80*

Timer: Stackmat
Cube: FII w/ shock oil

This is my first sub-23 avg! All solves were NL.


----------



## plechoss (Aug 13, 2010)

7.44, 8.64, 8.05, (7.08), 8.75, 8.72, (14.64), 9.48, 11.28, 8.61, 9.13, 7.81 = *8.79*
*8.04 *avg5 somewhere in there 
I just had to do it after the sub5


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 13, 2010)

Pyraminx (3 PB's)
*9.39 avg12*
10.83	R' U' R L' R L' R' U' l' r b' u' 
8.97	B R B' R' L' R L' l r b' u' 
9.41	L R' B L R' B L' R' l' b' 
(4.75)	U L' U L B L' B L b 
10.43	U' L U R' U' L R U l' r b' u 
6.47	L B' U L' U B' U R' l b' 
(14.41)	U L R U' B' L R' B' L r' b u' 
9.84	U' L' R' L R' L' B' l r' b' u' 
9.93	U' L' R U' B R' U B' l' r b 
9.15	R B' L' U' B U' L' B l r' b' u' 
8.03	U B L' U B 
10.80	U L B U B' L R U l r b

Solves 2-6 are an *8.28 avg5*
4.75 single is a PB by .03

Scrambles seemed pretty easy


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2010)

OH Roux <3

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.83
worst time: 47.12

current avg5: 26.37 (σ = 1.58)
best avg5: 22.90 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 28.58 (σ = 3.35)
best avg12: 26.52 (σ = 3.01)

current avg100: 29.23 (σ = 4.42)
best avg100: 29.23 (σ = 4.42)

session avg: 29.23 (σ = 4.42)
session mean: 29.30



Spoiler



Average of 100: 29.23
1. 25.18 U L' F B' D2 B' R' L' D' L' B2 D' R' F B2 D' U F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 L U
2. 24.71 U D L' F2 L U2 F2 B R' B2 L D B D' U' R' L D' R2 B' L2 D U2 R' U'
3. 22.78 D R B2 D2 F D' F' R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' L' D' B D B U2 B' L' F2 U2
4. 31.00 F' R2 B' F2 R D F' R L2 D F' B2 U2 L' D2 B' L D' U' B' R' B' U2 R2 B
5. 38.09 F2 U' L2 R D' B' L' D L R B D' F R B R2 F2 B' L R' D L' U' R2 F
6. 27.27 D' R' U D2 L2 B D2 B' R' F2 U' R' U2 B' D2 B' F L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R B2 F2
7. 27.31 B L R2 F D L' R' B' U2 F2 R2 F2 B U' R' U2 L2 U2 F D2 B R D' B2 F
8. 27.89 U' F2 D U R' D' L U L U2 R2 B' R2 F' U L2 F' R2 D' B' R2 D F2 D R'
9. 24.96 D' L R' D L' F2 B U L2 B L D2 U2 L F B' L R2 D U' R' D2 R D F'
10. 31.54 R2 U2 L' D2 F' D B' L' R2 B2 L' D2 R L U' B' D U' B2 U' F2 R U F2 U
11. 32.78 B' L' D2 B' F R2 L D' R L' U' R D' B2 D B' U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 B U' L
12. (47.12+) U2 R' U L U' R2 F D2 R' B' U' R D' U' F' U2 L D2 L U D2 B' L F2 B2
13. 31.09 D R2 L D U R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U R2 B2 L2 D L2 R' F' R2 B' R' L' B' U L2
14. 30.70 B L' D2 B L D2 B F2 U2 L B' L' U F2 D' B R2 D2 R U' B2 U2 F U2 F
15. 30.02 D2 U B2 L' U' F' R B' F R U2 B2 F' U D2 L2 F' R U' L D' R2 B2 F2 D2
16. 29.81 R' B D L' D B' R L2 B2 R D' L2 U2 B2 U D2 L U R' D F' R2 D F2 D'
17. 35.10 U2 L U F D' L2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U L' R F' U B2 D' U B' R U' F B2 D' L2
18. 42.12 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U F U' R2 B R2 D2 F R' L2 F U2 L D2 F' B U R2 F' B
19. 31.28 D' U2 B U2 R2 U' L R2 U' D' L2 D' F B' U D2 B2 L' B2 R U' R' B' L D
20. 28.12 U2 D' B' R D U2 L B U B2 D2 B2 R B' D F' D2 R' B F' U2 F2 L D' B'
21. 29.94 D' L' U2 B D' L F2 D F' U D' B2 D R' F2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 B' R U2 B2 U'
22. 23.98 R' L2 F D' R' L F D2 F' U D' R2 B' U2 D F' U2 D2 F R2 F' R D2 B' U
23. 20.88 L' D' U L' F R' B R U' L' F' L F' U' R2 U' R2 D F2 L D L R' D' F
24. 28.39 L' B' D' R F2 L F2 L D U' L' D L F2 U D2 F U' R B R' B2 R2 U' F2
25. 34.21 D2 U2 L B U2 L' B' D2 U2 L2 D L' B D2 U' L R' D2 B2 U D2 B L2 R' B
26. 30.02 R2 B D2 U' B' F' L U' R' U2 D F' R2 D F' L' R' D' B2 U2 F2 B' D' F' D'
27. 29.87 D' R' L' U' B' L2 R' B2 L U' B2 U' R2 L F' D2 U2 R B D' B' D B' L D
28. 34.28 R U2 D2 R F2 U' F U' D B R' L D' L2 B' R U F L B D F2 B2 L' R2
29. 28.22 F2 D' B F' R L D R2 U2 R' F' L' B R2 F2 L' R B2 L F R' U L2 F2 R
30. 34.46 L' U' F' D2 U2 R U2 R2 L D' F D2 F' D F B' L' F' L' B2 D U' F' U' D'
31. 28.30 R B2 R2 D' R U R U' B' U D L' R' D F' D F2 B2 U R2 F' D2 F D' L2
32. 25.28 U B D2 U L' D U' L U' R' D L' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F' L2 B F2 R' U2 R2 D'
33. 31.71 B' R2 D U' R D' B F D R D2 R2 D2 U R2 D U' B U D2 B' D2 L D2 F2
34. 23.32 D2 F2 U2 D F D2 B' R2 B L' R' B D' L R2 U' F' B' U L' B2 U' R2 B F2
35. 22.08 D' F' U D F' R2 L F2 L F' D F L' D2 B U2 D' L F R2 B' L B D F
36. (17.83) B' F L2 F' R2 L' D' U R F B D2 U F2 D B' D2 F B D L2 F B U' B
37. 23.32 B R2 B' L' D U' B' F U' L' R U B2 L' F U R F2 U2 F2 B' R2 D F R2
38. 30.48 D2 L' D' B2 L U' B' R2 D2 L' B' F2 R' F L D' F' R2 L B D' L2 F' L' U'
39. 28.14 U2 B F' D' R2 D' B U R2 F2 R2 L D' R' L D B F L F R2 B' L2 U D2
40. 34.56 F D' F L' D' R2 U B L' R' B R B' R2 D2 R L' F2 L' F2 D2 F D' F L'
41. 26.14 B2 L2 F L D' R2 D2 F' L U L2 D' U B' F' D2 F2 R U' L R B2 R B D
42. 26.44 R B D' F' L2 B' F2 L2 B D' R U2 L R' F2 B D2 R' F' D B2 R' U2 R' F2
43. 30.39 L B' L2 B' R' D' U' F' B2 U2 F2 U2 F' B' L2 D2 F2 R B R' D L' U2 F' R
44. 29.86 R D B' F2 D' F L2 U L2 F2 B L' U2 F B D L B2 L2 U2 F D' L R2 F'
45. 32.12 F B L2 D2 F R2 F2 B' R2 F' D2 U' L' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' U R2 F2 R' U2 D
46. 29.20 F2 D2 F D2 U L2 U2 F' D' L U B2 R' B R' L' B F D2 U' R B U2 D' R'
47. 35.43 B' D' L B2 R2 D R2 U L' F2 L F' R2 B2 L' F2 U' B F' D2 L B2 U2 F' L2
48. 38.39 U' L' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R F B2 U F2 B2 U' L B2 D' R2 D' R2 L F D2 U2 L
49. 33.70 D' F R B2 U' F U2 R U B2 U2 R' L2 F R2 D2 L2 R' D B' L2 D' B2 R' B'
50. 31.43 R' F' U L2 R' F R' D2 B2 U B' U R2 U' B L' D' F R' D2 R' B2 R2 U' L2
51. 26.85 D' U F' B R2 L2 U D2 F L2 U' L' B D' F' L' R' D L2 D2 U2 B2 L' U' L2
52. 26.95 F U2 B R U' F' B' U L' R B' F2 D L2 R2 B2 F R L F' B2 L' B2 L R
53. 29.10 L' U F' U L' U D2 F R2 F' U D' B D U' R' U D2 L B U' D2 B2 L' R
54. 33.44 B2 L' B U2 F' D L2 U2 B2 R U2 R D2 L2 R' U' L2 U' R2 B' D2 F' R' D' U
55. 35.49 D R' B F' U' F' L F2 U2 R L U B U D2 L' R U' R2 D B2 F L2 U2 B
56. 24.21 R U' L D' R' B L' R' U2 L U' R2 F' D' U L' U L' B L2 R B D F L'
57. 29.77 D' L F D' L2 F' B' D L' R2 F' B D' L2 R B L' F' D U' R D L2 B' U'
58. 22.36 R' B2 D L2 R2 F D' F' U' L U R' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B D' R' B2 R' U' D F
59. 29.58 B2 F' D U R' U' F' B2 D' U' F2 R D F B2 D' F D F2 R' B' R' U R2 B'
60. 28.24 L B' F2 L2 U D' R2 U' D R' F2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 L F U' B2 F' L U' L2
61. 34.31 L D F' U' R2 B L' D2 B2 R2 F U' B2 R' B' D2 B2 F L' B' D L U' R2 D
62. 27.52 B' F' L' F U' L F L' U2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 F B2 L2 U F' D' F L' F' B2 R2
63. 35.58 F' U2 B L' U2 R' U' L' R D B U2 F R2 L F D2 L' B2 F2 D' R U2 D2 F
64. 37.06 B U2 R D2 F2 B' D' L D' R2 D F2 R L F' R B' L2 R F U' L U2 F' L
65. 31.15 F' L2 D2 F2 B2 U D' B D' R D2 B U B L' D2 L' D' R' L U' B' F D B
66. 30.33 B' U D2 F2 U' B2 U' L U' F2 U2 B U B U2 D' B2 F L' U' B U' L' B' F2
67. 19.52 F2 D' U' F2 U B' D R2 L D' U2 F' R2 F D' B R U L R D B2 L2 D B2
68. 27.74 L' D U F L' D2 L' B' U F D' U' B' D U L' U' R' U' L2 F2 L' U' R L'
69. 25.96 F' R2 D U' R B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 R2 L F B2 U B' L R' U B'
70. 27.57 B' L' B D U R' U' R2 L F' D F' R2 D' U2 R L2 F2 U D R' U B2 R' F2
71. 27.58 D' U' B2 D L2 F2 B R2 F2 B U F R2 B' U B2 D2 F L D2 R U2 B2 F2 L'
72. 32.77 B U' L2 D B F2 R2 U F R F D2 U F' R' L2 D U R2 D' B2 L2 F L2 D
73. 27.06 L B2 U B2 U2 L2 R D' B' U B F' L2 U2 R' L' U' R' D U L2 D' L2 R2 D
74. 30.32 D U2 R D' R2 L D' F' D2 U F' U F' D L' R2 D' F L' B2 F L' R D2 U'
75. 28.81 F R F2 D' B' R B' U B R2 B2 D F U B D2 F2 B' L F2 B' R' D F L'
76. 29.22 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D R2 F B2 U' D2 L B2 D2 F D' F' R L' U' D' R' F' L'
77. 26.16 D' F U2 L2 U2 L' F' L' U2 B2 D B' F L B D R' D2 U' R U2 B' R' D2 U'
78. 24.10 B2 R B' L' B2 R2 U2 R U F2 R2 U B L U2 D2 R2 B R' U' R2 B' D2 F2 B
79. 24.26 L' D' U' B' L' R F L' D' B D2 L' D' R2 L' U2 F B2 U R U' F2 U' L R'
80. 25.69 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' B' U' L2 U L2 R' F' R' U2 D' L R U B' U' F' B2 U' F
81. 27.93 R2 D R2 U R F' B' U D' L R2 D2 U F2 D' R B2 D R' U' D2 F B' R2 L
82. 36.92 B' L R F2 D2 L B D' U2 B2 U D' B' D R' L2 U2 D2 R' L2 B R' L B2 U'
83. 21.19 B' F D' B' R U2 F2 D B' F2 U2 F2 B' D U2 R' B R B R U F2 U2 F2 L
84. 38.67 R' U B R' B U' F2 L' R' B2 U' D' B' R D2 R' L B2 F2 D R2 B L F2 D'
85. 25.83 U2 F2 U F D' F R U' F2 U' L2 R2 F' L' F U2 F2 B' D F B' D2 R' D2 R
86. 31.00 L' R B' R' U' D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 L2 U' L R U R' B2 L' R
87. 27.11 R' F L' F B' R2 L B2 L2 U' F2 B L F' L2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L U' D2 B2 F2
88. 29.06 D U L2 R' B' F U R2 U2 D' R2 B R D2 F' B R' U' R' L' F' R U2 F' B2
89. 32.33 B L U R' D2 F R2 L' B2 U R' B' L' F U D R2 L2 U' F2 U B R' D R2
90. 31.29 B R F2 U B' D' B2 U D' R L2 B2 D U L F2 L B U B2 D2 R' U D' F2
91. 24.67 D2 R L' B D' B U B2 D' B2 R U' L' D L2 D R' D' F R' F2 R2 D F' R
92. 29.61 F L R2 D R U' R F' R2 B F L R' U' B R2 D' U' F2 U B U2 B' U F2
93. 19.99 F' L2 B R2 B2 F' U' F D F D U' R' B L U D2 F R' B U' L' D' R L'
94. 36.44 F2 L F U2 R' U2 F' L' F2 U' L2 U R2 F' D' F' B2 R2 L D' U2 B F' L' B'
95. 34.48 U2 B' F' U' D2 F U2 B' L' U F D' B' R2 D' U R2 F2 R2 F2 D R D2 R2 U2
96. 29.75 U B2 L2 F R2 B' R U' R2 F L2 F' D2 R B' D L2 U D' F2 U' R U D L2
97. 28.44 F2 D' F2 U2 D2 F D2 B' U2 D2 B' L2 F B U2 D2 F' U2 D B U2 L' F2 D2 L'
98. 24.53 F R U2 D R D U' R2 F' R' D L' F2 L' B D2 U R2 U' B2 U2 D2 B' U F
99. 26.06  L2 B R2 U' B2 L R' D' R F' U2 D2 F' U B R' L' F2 D L B R U F' U'
100. 24.62 L R' B' U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 L' B R' F' L2 R' F' R' U2 L F' U' B' D U2 L2


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2010)

V-Cube 7 Illusion:

1:47.98, (1:39.97), (1:53.58), 1:49.71, 1:44.62= 1:47.44 (σ = 2.11) avg5


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 13, 2010)

10.52 single 15.14 avg


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 13, 2010)

Avg. of 12: *20.42*
So close. 

1.	19.48	D U2 R' B2 R' B F D L R B2 L2 B F2 R F' D' U' F' L2 B L' U B' F
2.	21.57	B2 U B U' R F2 U R D' U' B' D2 B2 F R D U' F' L' D2 R B' L B F'
3.	21.13	D' U' B2 F D' U' F R' D' U2 L F' L U2 L R' F' R' D R F' L' R B L'
4.	20.10	L' R D R2 B2 D U R' U' F2 U' R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 R D U' R' U'
5.	19.55	L D' F2 D' U2 L D' U' F L2 R' B2 L' R' B2 L R U2 L R' B2 R D' L2 F
6.	20.26	B2 F D L' R2 B L' D2 R' D' B2 F L' D L' R2 B2 D2 U2 B F D2 U' R2 B2
7.	21.01	L U L' B2 F' D2 B2 D F' U2 L R2 D2 U B D' U2 B' D' B' U' B' F2 U2 B'
8.	18.98	B F U R D L R B F' L2 R B2 D' U' B L2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 F' L
9.	(18.47)	F D F2 L' R D2 U R' D' U L' D L2 R2 B D B2 R2 F D2 B2 R B2 F2 D
10.	(24.31)	D R' B' L F' R2 B2 L B2 F U' L2 B F2 D2 F2 L R2 D R U2 B' F' D2 U'
11.	23.28	L B' L2 F L R U B2 D' U F2 L' R2 U R2 F' L2 R F L' R' U' L2 R' F'
12.	18.86	D' L2 B2 F D2 L D' F L' R2 B F' U L' D L' U' L2 B F' R' D F' D U2

Stupid counting 23.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2010)

5x5 OH sim

1:29.863 1:31.459 (1:38.224) 1:33.909 (1:25.995) => *1:31.744* avg5
1:29.863 1:31.459 1:38.224 1:33.909 (1:25.995) 1:41.632 1:38.582 1:29.872 (1:49.046) 1:35.4 1:30.288 1:30.853 => *1:34.008* avg12


----------



## ianini (Aug 14, 2010)

FINALLY!!! 

Session average: 13.88
1. 13.99 R' B2 U2 R2 F' U B' L' B' L' R' B R B R2 D' F U R D U F' U B' U' 
2. (11.74) U2 L' U2 L R F2 B2 D' F2 R' B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 U' B F L2 B R2 B2 U 
3. 13.84 F2 D U' B' F2 D' F2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L' B F2 U2 L U2 B' U' F R U2 L' 
4. 14.82 F' B' D2 B2 L U F2 D B2 F' R2 D2 L2 R B' L2 F2 U D' F2 U B U D R' 
5. 14.07 L' R U2 L B L F R U2 B2 F' R2 F2 L2 F L' D L U' D2 B D' R2 D2 U2 
6. 13.74 F' R' F B R L F2 R' D R' B R U' L' F R U F2 B2 D F' U' D2 F U2 
7. (15.96) R L' B2 L R F' U2 F L' F' L2 U' B' U2 L2 R2 U2 D' R2 L D F2 B' L D' 
8. 13.43 L B2 L2 B U F' R D' F' B' U' B D' R2 L D2 U' B L' R' B2 D' R' F2 D' 
9. 12.36 U' D L2 R2 F2 D' L' F' L2 U' B F2 L R' D' B U2 L2 F' D2 R B2 F2 U F2 
10. 13.70 F' U D2 L' B2 L' D L' R F L' D2 R' D R B F' D2 B2 U' F' D2 R U L2 
11. 13.17 F2 D2 L2 U' L F' U' R' D U2 B' D2 U L B U2 D' R L' F2 B' D' U B' D' 
12. 15.72 F' R' B2 U' D2 R B' D2 F L2 D2 F' D' R L' F2 D' B' D' B L2 B2 R' L' U 

This was weird because I wore my brother's glasses and solved the whole average with them on. Do they really help?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2010)

10.93
I lost to Cornelius 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.93
1. 10.92 L F' R' D R L2 U2 D F U F2 D F' D F' R U L2 D L R2 U2 R2 U B 
2. 11.84 U2 R2 L F2 L D U R2 U' F' L2 D U' F2 U D' F' L2 F' R F' D2 R2 B R2 
3. 10.46 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F' R F B U2 F2 L' D2 L' U D' B2 U2 B D' F' B U D2 B 
4. 10.71 F2 B D' F' D R2 B L F2 D U L2 F D' R2 L2 D' R L' F2 U D2 L2 B2 D 
5. 10.73 B2 U R' D F2 U2 F2 R D' L B' F U2 B2 R' F B U2 D2 L' U' B D2 F2 D2 
6. (11.86) U R' B U R2 D R2 F R' F' U2 F B' D2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 U2 F' B U L U2 
7. (8.90) U2 L2 D L' U' R L' U R' F' U' L' U' R' B U2 F B2 R' D B U2 B D2 U' 
8. 10.72 U' R2 D' R' U2 R2 B' F' D' R' L F' L' F' L2 U F2 D U2 F2 B' L' B2 L D2 
9. 10.69 R' U' R2 L D' R U' L' B2 L U2 B2 L R2 D' U' B2 L2 R' B2 U D2 B' U2 D' 
10. 11.27 B' R2 D F B' U' R D' F2 B2 L D2 F D' B D' B2 F2 R' F U2 L' F B2 U2 
11. 11.63 F' B U D2 L F' U2 R U2 L' R2 F' U D R' F2 U D' F' B2 R2 D B D U2 
12. 10.31 R' F' R L2 F2 B2 L2 F' U' D' R F' R U D F2 D' F2 D' U' R' F R' D' R'


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2010)

So I started Color Neutral like yesterday.

BAM 2 new PBs ON FILM.

PB Avg of 12 with CN: 22.22
PB Single with CN: 17.47

EPIC


----------



## Weston (Aug 14, 2010)

ianini said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> Session average: 13.88
> 
> ...


Glasses are against the regulations. XD


Regulation A5b said:


> While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the competitor must not have any assistance from anyone or any object (other than the surface). Penalty: disqualification of the solve.


lololol


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 14, 2010)

OH:

number of times: 99/100
best time: 19.17
worst time: 41.25
best avg5: 25.91 (σ = 0.36)


Spoiler



25.77, 25.56, (26.70), (24.97), 26.41


best avg12: 26.15 (σ = 0.80)


Spoiler



25.76, 25.63, (19.17[OLL skip]), 27.19, (28.71), 25.80, 27.74, 25.77, 25.56, 26.70, 24.97, 26.41


best avg100: 28.45 (σ = 3.55)


Spoiler



25.98, 32.59, 27.68, 25.54, 29.97, 27.86, 26.67, 35.14, 27.95, 32.40, 24.50, 29.38, 25.47, 30.51, 29.28, 27.15, 31.96, 26.98, 22.82, 28.54, 27.16, 32.88, 27.83, 29.97, 28.14, 28.15, 34.98, 23.94, 22.97, 34.88, 32.60, 25.72, 41.25, 24.50, 27.19, 29.61, 29.20, 26.64, 39.74, 25.43, 29.40, 26.64, 31.90, 27.00, 25.76, 25.63, (19.17[OLL skip]), 27.19, 28.71, 25.80, 27.74, 25.77, 25.56, 26.70, 24.97, 26.41, 28.12, 27.32, 25.93, 28.10, 20.43[PLL skip], 32.60, 28.19, 31.91, 26.42, (DNF(23.60)), 28.23, 22.01, 25.75, 31.00, 30.54, 24.52, 27.38, 28.06, 27.00, 30.63, 25.67, 28.47, 29.78, 29.57, 27.75, 27.81, 29.34, 24.08, 25.89, 29.57, 31.61, 23.92, 32.36, 32.25, 30.89, 25.95, 26.73, 36.47, 33.10, 35.92, 29.88, 26.94, 29.89, 23.89


----------



## Truncator (Aug 14, 2010)

I did 25 4x4 solves and got some pretty nice averages:

*Best average of 12: 1:07.75* = 1:07.12, 1:03.73, 1:07.58, 1:12.60, 1:06.68, 1:04.44, 1:03.71, (1:15.54), (1:01.46), 1:13.86, 1:14.98, 1:02.81
*
Best average of 5: 1:04.94* = 1:06.68, 1:04.44, 1:03.71, (1:15.54), (1:01.46)

I'm going to practice more tomorrow and hopefully order a Maru 4x4


----------



## chris w (Aug 14, 2010)

yay first sub 20 for OH 
17.60 pll skip


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 10.93
> I lost to Cornelius
> 
> 
> ...



Similar to my PB average: just a bunch of tens, really


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well.. no skips  except for the 8.9 haha


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 14, 2010)

fark u


----------



## Shortey (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah.

Average of 12: 9.79
1. 9.01 L2 U D2 R2 U' D2 L F' U' L' R D B U2 L2 D' U' L' R U' B2 U' B2 R' U2
2. 10.12 R D R2 B' U L' R2 B' D L F2 R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R D' B' F R' D' R' L2
3. 11.24 R' U2 D B R B2 F2 L2 B' F U B' U' F D2 U' B2 R2 F D' L' U L2 U' L
4. 9.83 F' R B R2 L B L B R' D2 U2 F' D R' U2 D' F R B R2 L D' U F2 B2
5. 10.66 U' F' L' R2 U D2 L F U L B' U' R L D' F D L' U2 R2 D' B2 D R U2
6. 9.13 D B L' U D R2 L B' U D2 R L2 D' F L2 R' U R' F' B2 D' F2 B2 D2 F
7. (8.26) F' U2 B' F2 R2 B' F' U2 F' U F2 L B2 R' F' U F' L2 U' R D2 U' L' D' U2
8. 9.52 D B U2 R' F B D B F2 L D F' U' B' L2 D L2 U R2 L U2 F2 R2 D' L'
9. 9.67 R D2 B' U D L' B2 R B' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D L U2 F' R2 B D' L' F D2 B2
10. 9.27 B2 R B' D' R2 L2 F2 B' U' L2 D B D B D2 F' U B U' L D' U2 R' F R2
11. (11.49) D B' R B2 F' U2 B' D' L' U' F2 D' U2 L B' U D2 L2 D F' U2 F L2 B L
12. 9.48[EPLL skip] F2 L2 U' R' U' D' F2 D2 R' F' L' R F' R' B' U2 B2 F' L2 R' U D' B' F' D2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 14, 2010)

Average of 5: 9.15
1. 9.48 R2 F' D2 U' F' R B R D2 B2 F L2 D' U2 B L2 U' B2 R2 U2 D L2 R2 F' D2
2. (11.74) D2 R D L' D2 F' U2 F2 B' L' U' F' U D B' F L D2 U B' R' B F2 R L'
3. 8.83 U F2 L' F L' B2 U2 L U2 F' R2 F2 B2 U D F R D' F D L2 R2 D2 R2 B'
4. (8.70) F' U' D' L D L2 B2 D L2 R2 B' R F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D' F' U2 L U2 D L2
5. 9.14 L' F' L2 D U B F L U2 D' B R' F L' R2 F U2 D' R2 L' D2 B2 R2 L D' 

Best avg without skip, part of 10.34 avg12.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 5.36
1. 6.54 U' R' B L U' L B' L' l r' u 
2. 6.01 L' R' L' R' B' L' R' B' l r u' 
3. 4.62 U B R' B' U L R b' 
4. 6.30 U' L U B L' B U L' U' b u' 
5. (3.53) U' R L R' L U' R' l r' b u' 
6. 5.38 U' L B R U B' U' L' l' 
7. (6.92) U R B U' B R L U' R 
8. 4.29 U' R' B U' B R' U' B b u' 
9. 5.43 B R' L' U B R' l r' b u 
10. 5.21 U' L' U' L' B U R B' r b' u 
11. 5.04 L B' U' B' R' L' r' b' u' 
12. 4.82 U B R' B R' U R L' r' b' u'

PB


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 14, 2010)

1:20.22 4x4 PB single


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 14, 2010)

2.77 U L' U B L' U L' r' b u' Sub WR    Not a cheap scramble either. 

Average of 100: 6.15
Fell apart at the end... But still PB 


Spoiler



1. 5.19 U' R U R B U' r' 
2. 4.75 B' R U L' B R' B L l' r b' 
3. 7.06 R' U' B' R L' U B R l' r b' 
4. 5.71 L' R L B' L U L' l' u 
5. 4.02 B' R' L R' U' B' U L r b u 
6. 7.05 B L' B U' B' U' B' R' l r b u' 
7. 5.65 L B L' U' R B' U R l r u' 
8. (8.85) L B R U' B R' l' b u 
9. 6.04 L U L' U' L B' R L' R l' r b u' 
10. 6.81 R' L' U' L' R' U' L B' r' 
11. 8.69 B' L R U' L B U B l' r' b' 
12. 5.87 U B U R L' U B r' b' u 
13. 6.50 L U' B' L' R L' R l' b' u 
14. 5.84 R L B L' R B' L B l r u' 
15. 5.18 U' R' B R' L' R' U' l b 
16. 6.08 U L' U R B' R' L B' R' r 
17. 6.08 U L R' L U' B' L' B' r b u' 
18. 4.97 L U R' U' B U B U r' b 
19. 7.19 B L' R U' B U' B L' l r u 
20. 7.57 U L U' R B U L' B' l r' b 
21. 6.10 U L R' U L' R B' L' b' 
22. 6.54 U' R' B L U' L B' L' l r' u 
23. 6.01 L' R' L' R' B' L' R' B' l r u' 
24. 4.62 U B R' B' U L R b' 
25. 6.30 U' L U B L' B U L' U' b u' 
26. 3.53 U' R L R' L U' R' l r' b u' 
27. 5.38 U' L B R U B' U' L' l' 
28. 6.92 U R B U' B R L U' R 
29. 4.29 U' R' B U' B R' U' B b u' 
30. 5.43 B R' L' U B R' l r' b u 
31. 5.21 U' L' U' L' B U R B' r b' u 
32. 5.04 L B' U' B' R' L' r' b' u' 
33. 4.82 U B R' B R' U R L' r' b' u' 
34. 8.17 B R L U' B U' L' R' l r' u 
35. 6.80 U L' R' B L' B' R' L B' l r b 
36. 7.75 U B L U' B' L R l' r' b' 
37. 6.96 U R U' B' R' U L' B' R r u 
38. 6.21 U' B' L U R' U R B' R' l' b' 
39. 5.96 U L' B' L' R' L' R' b' u' 
40. 6.01 L R' U L R U R r' 
41. 6.80 U R' U' B' L B R' U' l' b' u 
42. 5.31 L' U' R' B' R' L B b u' 
43. 7.71 R' B' L R' B R U' R l r' b u' 
44. 6.22 R' B U' R' B L' l' r' b' u 
45. 4.96 U R U B U' R' U' B l r b 
46. 4.62 U' R' L U' B' R' B U' r' b' u 
47. 5.84 R U B' U B L' R l' r' b' u 
48. 5.02 U' B' L' R' B' U' R' U u' 
49. 6.47 B' R' L R U' B' U' R l' r' u 
50. 5.71 B U L' U R B' R' B' r' u 
51. 5.50 L' U' L' R' U R L l r b 
52. 7.81 B R U B R U' B R l 
53. 4.58 R U' B L' R' U' L B' l r u 
54. 4.95 U' L U B L R' L r b' u 
55. 5.73 B' R B' R' L R' L' l r u' 
56. 6.18 U B' L U L U B U' l r b u 
57. 6.23 U B R U' B' L U L l r' b' u 
58. 4.46 U R B L R B' L r b' u 
59. 5.47 U' R B' U L B U l' b' 
60. 2.86 L B' U' R' U' B 
61. 7.47 L B L B L U' R r' b u 
62. 5.60 R' U R' U' L R' U' l' r u 
63. 7.76 B R' U B' U R' B' L r' b u' 
64. 6.99 L' B' L' B' U' L' b u' 
65. 7.41 L B U B' U L' B L' l r b' u 
66. 7.06 U B R L' R L' B' R B l r' b 
67. 5.95 U' L' R B L' B' R' l r b' 
68. 4.93 U L' B' U' R L' U B' U' r' b 
69. 7.25 R' B R' B L' U R b u' 
70. 5.26 U R B' L' R' B' R U r b' 
71. 4.93 U B' R B L' U' R' U' B' r' u 
72. 6.00 L' R' L U' B U' L' U' B l' r b u' 
73. 8.08 U L R' B L' B' L U R' l' r b' u 
74. 6.74 U' L R' L U' L B U L l b u' 
75. 8.48 U' R' L' U B U L U' r' b' 
76. 7.95 L' R B' R B' U' R U l' r b u' 
77. 8.43 R L U L' B R B r' b u' 
78. 5.95 L' U R' U' R' U B' L' R' l' u 
79. 8.78 U R' L' B R' U L' U' l r b 
80. 5.57 U L' R L' U R' U B L' l r u' 
81. 7.55 L' B L' R U R B U l r b u' 
82. 8.33 R' U' L' R B R' U R' l' r' 
83. 4.69 L' U' L' B' U L' B U' l' b 
84. 5.09 U' L U L' R U B L l' r u' 
85. 7.46 U L R' B L B R B' L l r b u 
86. (2.77) U L' U B L' U L' r' b u' 
87. 5.97 L U L U B L R l' b u 
88. 5.70 R' L' R' L' U R 
89. 7.00 U' R' B U B' R' B l r b u 
90. 4.63 L R' U R L U' R' r u' 
91. 7.06 L' U L' R' B U B' L' l' r' u' 
92. 5.96 L' R L' B L' B' L' B' 
93. 6.92 U B U B L' R' L' B L l r' u' 
94. 6.87 L' B L R' U' L R l r 
95. 8.02 U L' U' B R L' R' U' L l r b 
96. 4.34 U L U' R' B' R' U' B' r' b' u 
97. 6.84 B L' U' B L' B' R L' l b u 
98. 6.39 U' B' R U R' L B l' r' b' u' 
99. 5.06 B U B' L' U L' U R' l 
100. 5.71 L B' U L U R B l r' b


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 14, 2010)

7.33 pll skip
L' F2 U2 L R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 B' R B2 F2 R' F D' F' R F' U B' R D2

Cross on U

Can't remember the solution though..but it had really high tps. LL was r U R' U' M U R U' R' U


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

2:13.63 4x4 avg12

previous PB was 2:21


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 15, 2010)

Average of 12: 46.05
1. 44.01 D' B2 D' B2 D R' L F' B L2 F2 D2 L B2 R B D R F2 U' F' D F2 B2 D
2. 42.86 R2 r2 u' R' r L' B' R2 f F2 L' U F' R' L2 U' u' f U2 u2 f' u2 B2 R' f2 u' f' B r2 R U2 F2 r2 F' R' f r R2 F' r
3. 43.61 R D2 B R' u2 F' D R' U' B2 F2 u2 B U2 F2 f2 r2 L2 R2 u' U L r2 R2 B2 u L' R' u' L' F u2 r D' F r' B L2 f2 D'
4. (38.50) B R D U R2 u B' U' R' F' R2 f' u R F2 L' u R2 f B' D2 B L r f u F D' L B2 L B R' u D' L' D U F r
5. 51.16 R u f2 B' U' r2 R' B' D F L2 r' f U L' f2 D u2 U2 f2 u2 R2 D2 L D' B2 U' f u' r U' F2 B D r' B r R2 B R'
6. 43.41 u' B r' B2 f R r' D2 L2 R U2 f2 L u L' u D B' f F2 D2 r2 R2 u2 f D2 B2 r2 R B u' U2 D' B' u' U2 r2 U u R
7. 48.43 r2 D2 r U B2 D' U' f2 D2 u R2 f2 u r2 f B r2 D2 r' B2 f2 R L F' L2 D f D' U F r2 F' u U2 B' f2 u U2 F' r
8. 48.20 L' U' u F D u L u R D' L2 D' u2 B R2 u' R B' D' B2 L f2 U' R2 D U R2 L F' R2 L' B r2 U' r U2 L' f' F U'
9. 48.09 R' B2 F L F' U' f' L' D B2 D2 U F r U L f' F2 L B R B' D' r' B' R r F' R2 U D' R' f D' B2 U' r2 B2 u2 R
10. 41.03 r' D r2 U' u2 D' F2 r2 U2 R U2 L' F' f B r' f F' L D2 R' B' f2 u' F L r f' r U r L' D' F2 U D' R2 u' R' B'
11. (1:00.40) B2 U2 R' F2 r U u f F' U2 B L2 r f2 D2 R' U B2 r2 B2 U r2 U B2 U' B' D B u D R2 r L' U' R' L D' L' u' r2
12. 49.68 L2 B2 R' L2 B2 L2 r2 R2 u' L2 u F' R2 D2 B' L2 f r' L' D2 f R' r2 D' r' L' D' B2 f2 R r L D f2 D f' B L' r2 B'


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 15, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> OH Roux <3
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 17.83
> ...



Wow! How do you do LSE? Isn't that cumbersome with so many M moves OH?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 15, 2010)

17.0x OH PLL skip, accidently closed the qqtimer window so I can't give anymore info.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 15, 2010)

WTF 16.17 AO12

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.59
worst time: 19.27

current avg5: 15.85 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 15.36 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 16.17 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 16.17 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 16.17 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 16.22

15.50, 16.37, 17.25, 19.27, 15.85, 15.83, 13.59, 18.97, 14.40, 16.98, 15.62, 14.95


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 15, 2010)

19.63 (18.38) 19.21 (21.63) 20.99 = *19.94*

All non lucky. The 18 was 3LLL too.

No scrambles as I was on cubetimer.com

Not my best, but as they are so rare, sub20 avgs are still an accomplishment for me. I've had 4 now.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 15, 2010)

olook 3x3 OH
37.33, 35.04, 42.15, (31.07), 42.55, 43.77, (58.94), 41.78, 36.59, 40.99, 49.40, 42.15 = 41.18

i rove COLL. shall lern all D:


----------



## aronpm (Aug 15, 2010)

*3x3x3*

*Single*: 11.235 _[ Personal best is 9.423 ]_

*Average of 5*: 13.760 _[ Personal best is 13.29 ]_
Times: 13.180, 13.492, (17.499), 13.371, 14.418

*Average of 12*: 14.109 _[ Personal best was 14.53 ]_
Times: 13.180, 13.492, (17.499), 13.371, 14.418, (13.099), 15.142, 15.232, 14.683, 13.169, 13.830, 14.575

*Average of 100*: 15.588 _[ Personal best was 15.73 ]_


----------



## Shortey (Aug 15, 2010)

Statistics for 08-15-2010 14:27:19

Average: 9.69
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 8.09
Worst Time: 10.82
Individual Times:
1.	10.51	U2 F R L' F' D B R U' R' F' R2 L2 U2 D' L2 D F2 U R2 L2
2.	10.08	B D L B2 R' B D F U2 L' F2 U D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D L2
3.	(10.82)	L' B' L' D' F2 D2 L' B' L2 B' U D F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2
4.	9.71	B2 R B' U2 D' R L U2 R2 U' R2 B' L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U
5.	8.48	U D R D2 R2 B' U B U2 D2 L B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2
6.	(8.09)	U2 F R2 U' B2 L' B R' D2 F R D' L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U R2
7.	9.52	B D' R2 F L' D' F R2 B' U L F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2
8.	10.10	B2 U L B U' F2 L' U D2 F2 R' B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2
9.	10.40	U2 R2 U2 L' F L' F2 U B R L U B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U'
10.	10.68	F' D' R B2 R' B' L' U' L B' R U F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2
11.	8.29	U D' L2 D2 B' R B2 L F U' D R2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 D2
12.	9.16	U F2 B2 D' R' U' L2 D L D' F U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 D

Yeah mang!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 15, 2010)

Morten said:


> Statistics for 08-15-2010 14:27:19
> 
> Average: 9.69
> Standard Deviation: 0.72
> ...


i rove jiggree


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 15, 2010)

Session average: 3.53
1. (8.58) U2 F R2 F' U F' U R2 U 
2. 3.11 F U R' F R U R2 F 
3. 3.61 R F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' 
4. 3.69 R2 U' F U' F2 R2 U' F' R 
5. (2.11) U R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R' 
6. 2.21 R F R2 U2 F2 R' U F U 
7. 4.21 F' R2 F U' R F U2 
8. 4.00 U' R2 U' R2 U F R2 U' F 
9. 3.65 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
10. 3.69 F U' R F R2 F2 U R' U2 
11. 2.40 U R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 F 
12. 4.77 F' U2 F' U F2 R U2 R F2 

Best RAof5: 2.98


----------



## Weston (Aug 15, 2010)

Morten said:


> Statistics for 08-15-2010 14:27:19
> 
> Average: 9.69
> Standard Deviation: 0.72
> ...


Anthony single!


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 15, 2010)

First sub-1 4x4 single: 58.66 

Bw Lw2 U' R' Fw Lw' F' R Fw2 R2 F U Fw' Rw2 D' F' D Rw' U F2 D2 B L Dw2 Lw2 F2 L2 B D' L D2 Bw2 U' B2 D L' Dw Rw' D2 B'

No parity.

Edit: 6 solves later... 53.16, with PLL Parity   

Lw Dw2 R Bw U' Fw2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 Fw Rw2 Dw' R' Fw' R2 B' Dw' B Lw B2 R2 B2 Dw' Lw B' Lw' B2 Lw F2 R2 Bw R' B2 L' Bw' R Bw2 D' R' Dw


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 15, 2010)

2.42, 2.07, 2.51, 2.39, (2.79), 1.78, 1.39, (1.32), 2.08, 2.64, 2.14, 1.63 = 2.11

First block ^_^


----------



## Truncator (Aug 15, 2010)

I guess this is what happens when I actually practice 4x4 

*Best average of 5: 59.55* = 58.63, 1:00.48, 59.54, (1:00.49), (58.38)

*Best average of 12: 59.79* = 58.81, 1:01.23, (53.16), 59.09, (1:03.64), 1:01.50, 58.63, 1:00.48, 59.54, 1:00.49, 58.38, 59.78

I had only done one sub-1 single before


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 15, 2010)

14.78 single non lucky. Almost PB.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 16, 2010)

Take this, Waffo 

*Best average of 5: 11.81* = (12.25), 11.84, 11.84, (10.91), 11.76
Standard deviation: *0.04* (0.3%)

*Best average of 12: 12.01* = 11.85, (13.38), (10.88), 12.41, 11.52, 13.02, 12.25, 11.84, 11.84, 10.91, 11.76, 12.67
Standard deviation: 0.57 (4.7%)

1. 11.85 - L2 R B2 R2 D' L' U L2 R2 B2 L D' U' R2 F' U' F2 R B' R2 U' L2 R2 D F'
2. (13.38) - F R' U F B U2 R2 B' F' L2 F R U F2 D2 R L2 B U2 L B2 L D R B2
3. (10.88) - L' R D U R' D' R2 D2 U' B' F2 R U2 D2 L D2 R U' R2 L' D B L' B' D
4. 12.41 - F' L2 R' D2 F D' R2 L' U D2 F2 R' F2 L R' D' B R U2 B' D B2 U D' B2
5. 11.52 - L B' L2 R2 U' D' R' D2 R2 F2 B2 L' B L D F2 R2 U2 F B2 R' U2 D2 L' D2
6. 13.02 - F' R B U' B' R B' U' F2 B2 U2 L' F' D' R B' F' U2 L R' D R' U F2 R'
7. 12.25 - B D' L' B F2 L' U2 B2 L U F2 L U2 D R2 B' F D' L D2 U B R F D'
8. 11.84 - B' L D R2 L B' D' U2 L B D' U2 B' D' F2 L2 B2 R' D' R F D2 B2 F2 U'
9. 11.84 - F' L U' R D B2 F U R D' F2 D2 U R D2 B D' R L B R U F2 R' B
10. 10.91 - L' B F D2 L2 F' L B R2 B L D' R' F2 D' U' L2 D B' D' U F U F' L2
11. 11.76 - D' U' B' U2 D2 R2 F R2 L' U2 B' F2 L2 U' F' R2 L2 F' L' F L R' D U B'
12. 12.67 - U2 D R' F U2 D R2 F2 B R2 U' R2 B L' F2 R F D2 B R2 L' D2 U2 B F2



Spoiler



[6:30:43 PM] Kevin Kung: 12.76 avg12
[6:30:51 PM] Kevin Kung: Best average of 12: 12.76 = 13.15, 13.31, 11.94, 12.23, 12.56, (14.65), 13.66, 13.07, 11.85, 13.38, (10.88), 12.41
[6:30:52 PM] Kevin Kung: wow
[6:31:04 PM] Waffo: phew
[6:31:09 PM] Waffo: still didn't beat waffo
[6:31:10 PM] Waffo: good
[6:31:14 PM] Kevin Kung: I can roll it 
[6:31:29 PM] Waffo: I hope you get a counting 14
[6:32:13 PM] Kevin Kung: 11.52
[6:32:14 PM] Kevin Kung: wow
[6:32:18 PM] Kevin Kung: 12.59 avg12 
[6:32:19 PM] Kevin Kung: PB
[6:32:20 PM] Waffo: ****ing
[6:32:22 PM] Kevin Kung: by 0.01
[6:32:24 PM] Waffo: phew
[6:32:28 PM] Kevin Kung: what waffo pb
[6:32:29 PM] Waffo: still no beat waffo
[6:32:31 PM] Waffo: good
[6:32:35 PM] Waffo: 12.19
[6:32:46 PM] Kevin Kung: O:
[6:33:24 PM] Kevin Kung: don't worry about me beating that
--------
[6:40:58 PM] Kevin Kung: holy f*ck
[6:41:02 PM] Kevin Kung: 11.76
[6:41:06 PM] Justin: lolbigreeen
[6:41:06 PM] Kevin Kung: 12.05 avg12
[6:41:09 PM] Kevin Kung:   
[6:41:10 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:11 PM] james: statues alg :3
[6:41:12 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:13 PM] Kevin Kung: LOOOOOOOOOOOL
[6:41:15 PM] BigGreen: 11.76 isnt holy f*ck-able
[6:41:15 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:16 PM] Kevin Kung: I am so good
[6:41:17 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:19 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:21 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:24 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:26 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:27 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:29 PM] Waffo: NO
[6:41:31 PM] Waffo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:32 PM] Waffo: NO
[6:41:32 PM] Waffo: MNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:35 PM] Waffo: MOOOOOOOOOOOOO
[6:41:37 PM] Waffo: MOO


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 16, 2010)

Truncator said:


> *Best average of 12: 59.79* = 58.81, 1:01.23, (53.16), 59.09, (1:03.64), 1:01.50, 58.63, 1:00.48, 59.54, 1:00.49, 58.38, 59.78
> 
> I had only done one sub-1 single before



I've only done two sub-1 singles (both in my earlier post) 

What's your PB single? If it's the 53.16, we are tied, and we both did it on the same day  You'll probably beat it before me though, I can't consistently do that, even though there were no skips.

If it's not, the identical times are still pretty cool


----------



## Truncator (Aug 16, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > *Best average of 12: 59.79* = 58.81, 1:01.23, (53.16), 59.09, (1:03.64), 1:01.50, 58.63, 1:00.48, 59.54, 1:00.49, 58.38, 59.78
> ...


Yup, my PB single is 53.16


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2010)

First SQ-1 sub 30 average of 12! 29.24 with a 27.51 average of 5 (Pb is like 25.8, easy scrambles)



Spoiler



Statistics for 08-15-2010 21:17:29

Average: 29.24
Standard Deviation: 3.06
Best Time: 22.40
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	34.47	(-3,-1) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,3) (6,3) (2,5) (-2,0) (0,3) (2,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,1) (0,2) (4,0) (2,1) (-4,0) (0,5)
2.	23.09	(-5,3) (3,5) (0,3) (2,3) (1,2) (6,2) (4,3) (2,1) (3,0) (-2,2) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,4) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0)
3.	(22.40)	(0,3) (0,6) (3,0) (3,0) (-4,3) (-2,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,0) (3,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (-4,3) (2,4) (2,4) (-4,3)
4.	28.05	(4,0) (0,3) (5,0) (0,3) (-5,2) (4,2) (0,4) (2,0) (0,4) (-5,4) (-5,2) (6,0) (4,0) (0,3) (-2,1) (-4,2) (0,2)
5.	31.40	(0,2) (0,-5) (0,3) (-5,3) (2,5) (6,0) (-2,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,3) (6,3) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,3)
6.	(DNF)	(0,-3) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (6,3) (-3,4) (2,0) (-5,4) (-2,1) (6,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-2,4) (6,4)
7.	27.37	(4,3) (2,-3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-5,3) (0,5) (4,0) (-5,0) (-4,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,5) (5,0) (2,1) (2,0)
8.	34.24	(0,-4) (0,6) (6,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (4,4) (-4,4) (4,4) (0,5) (-2,1) (0,3) (6,3) (5,4) (6,0) (-5,0)
9.	25.95	(4,2) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,2) (-5,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,5) (2,0) (0,4) (-3,0)
10.	29.15	(0,-4) (0,-3) (0,3) (-5,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-2,3) (3,5) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,2)
11.	28.38	(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (6,3) (6,1) (-3,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (6,0) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (-5,0) (0,3)
12.	30.34	(4,-4) (3,3) (6,5) (-2,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (6,5) (0,2) (5,1) (-5,0) (-4,0) (-4,5) (6,4) (-3,0)

2 edges popped on #6


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay wtf Truncator xD


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 16, 2010)

(8:15:12 PM) DavidWoner: wtf 9.06 roux
(8:15:18 PM) DavidWoner: L U D B D' F2 B2 L' U' R2 D R' L2 F2 L B' R' U2 D2 R L2 D' B' U D' 

x y' R' U' R2
y' r U r' U r' U r' U' r
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L
M2 U' M U M' U2 M U M'

lol

4.60 retry lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Take this, Waffo
> 
> *Best average of 5: 11.81* = (12.25), 11.84, 11.84, (10.91), 11.76
> Standard deviation: *0.04* (0.3%)
> ...



k


Spoiler



[9:41:43 PM] ☆BigGreen: sub12 finally?
[9:41:49 PM] Waffle ワッフル: no
[9:41:54 PM] Waffle ワッフル: sub-kevinub
[9:41:55 PM] Waffle ワッフル: current avg12: 12.04 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 12.04 (σ = 0.84)
[9:41:58 PM] Waffle ワッフル: by0.01
[9:41:59 PM] Waffle ワッフル: lol
[9:42:15 PM] Waffle ワッフル: I can easily sub-12 if I roll
[9:42:19 PM] Waffle ワッフル: lemme try
[9:42:41 PM] David Woner: then roll faggot
[9:43:00 PM] Waffle ワッフル: FINE
[9:44:02 PM] Waffle ワッフル: current avg12: 11.95 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 11.95 (σ = 0.97)
[9:44:03 PM] Waffle ワッフル: thar
[9:44:05 PM] Waffle ワッフル: happy D:<
[9:44:07 PM] Waffle ワッフル: cuz I am
[9:44:08 PM] Waffle ワッフル: :3


Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.95
1. 12.65 B2 R B' U' F' L B U L' B' L2 U R F L2 D' U L' B' R2 B2 R L F R
2. 11.46 L2 F2 U2 B U F2 R2 D2 B R2 B R' B2 F L F2 L U' D R' U' F' U F R'
3. 12.87 F B2 D' R' F D R F' L U' D R' B' D L2 U R' L2 F U2 F R' D' L' U2
4. 10.26 R' F D2 L' F B2 D B' U D' L B' F L D L R U' L2 B2 L2 F R' F2 D2
5. 12.98 F' R2 L2 D2 U2 B' L' R2 B' D2 F B' U L2 B2 U R2 B2 R L' U R B D2 F2
6. 10.64 U' L U' R2 U2 L2 R' U' B R L F U2 R U' R' U B2 D F2 D F' U L2 R2
7. 11.12 F B2 U' L2 R' F B R F' D2 L F' R' L' F2 U' R' F2 R D2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2
8. (13.19) B' U2 L2 F2 B' D B' F2 U L2 F L' R' U2 B' R' U F2 R2 U2 L' F D' B2 L'
9. 13.13 B' F2 R F L F2 B U' B R2 B L2 D2 B F D L2 U F2 U2 D2 B2 F U' F
10. 12.19 D U' L' D2 B' U' B2 L2 F2 B' D' L' F D U' R' B' U' F' L' B2 F' D2 R2 B2
11. 12.16 U L' D2 F' R2 U F U F D L' R B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' L' F2 U' D' B U'
12. (10.15) F' U F U R' B' D U R2 F R2 B' F2 L F B2 U' R' F L' U' B' R' F2 R'


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 16, 2010)

PB 2x2 with Ortega

Average of 5: 4.24
1. (6.36) R' F2 U2 F U' R U F2 R' U2 
2. (2.88) R F U F2 U R2 U 
3. 5.23 U R2 F' U R' U2 F2 R U2 
4. 3.97 U F2 U F' R' U F' U' F2 U 
5. 3.52 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 R' U F'


----------



## RyanO (Aug 16, 2010)

Just did a square 1 average of 12 with absolutely no parites. This was the first square 1 average I've ever timed.

51.56, 48.88, 51.81, (1:30.09), 1:00.02, 50.34, (35.69), 37.61, 41.27, 57.78, 38.36, 52.93 = 49.19

(35.69), 37.61, 41.27, (57.78), 38.36 = 39.08


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 16, 2010)

I was sub-20 for 10 min. Then I screwed up about 15 solves and decided to stop.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 16, 2010)

6.84 LL skip!  First LL skip during a timed solve. It was strange because I was going super slow to practice lookahead, made an X cross, NO pauses and got 6.84. Didn't believe the timer at first.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> k
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Nice average


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2010)

Even given multiple attempts for both, my pbs in competition for 6 and 7 are within a second of each other. That is mindblowing.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 16, 2010)

U' D2 R' L' u L R' U' u2 B r U r2 D f2 u' D R f2 r' U' B f' F2 u L2 F2 f2 D L' r' R' D2 B2 L U' f2 B R' f' 
35.20


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 16, 2010)

*2x2 avg100 - 4.66*
(stackmat)

Best avg5 - 4.04
Best avg12 - 4.40

1 1's
2 2's
18 3's
42 4's
28 5's
9 6's

I can't believe nothing was above 6. Also that my avg100 was so close to my avg12. Big improvement. I improved my avg100 from around 5.6 to 5.4 about 4 days ago. Then down to sub 5 2 days ago (4.98 and 4.94 on separate days). Now this. I'm trying to do at least 100 solves everyday for 2x2 leading up to Long Island. I've done a few hundred today.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 16, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 2.13
worst time: 12.68
current avg5: 4.70 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 4.70 (σ = 0.57)
current avg12: 7.31 (σ = 1.98)
best avg12: 6.00 (σ = 2.00)
current avg100: 7.17 (σ = 2.28)
best avg100: 7.17 (σ = 2.28)
session avg: 7.19 (σ = 2.27)

Times and scrambles:


Spoiler



number of time 104/104
Session average: 7.19
1. 4.58 L B' L U R B' b 
2. 7.08 U B' R' B U' R B' R' r b u' 
3. 8.84 U' L B' R B' L' R' L l r' b' u' 
4. 9.50 U L' U' B' L' B U' L' l r' b 
5. 6.56 U' L U R U L U B' b 
6. 10.66 L R B L' R U' L l' r' u' 
7. 9.59 L B' R L' R B' U' l r' b 
8. 8.47 U L' R' U' R B' L U l r' b 
9. 2.47 U' L' R' U R' U' B' l' b 
10. 7.22 R' B' U L' R' L' B l r b' 
11. 2.97 B' U B' U B U' B U' l r' 
12. 5.91 B U' B' L U' R L R l r' b u 
13. 7.91 R' B' L R' L B' R' L' l u' 
14. 5.05 L U' B' R' U' R U' B' 
15. (12.68) U L B' U B' R' U B' l' r u 
16. 9.72 U L' B R U' B U' B' R l' r' b' u 
17. 9.25 R' B U' R L B' U l r b' u 
18. 4.88 U' L' U R' B' R' l' u 
19. 6.46 R B U L' U' R U' l r' b u 
20. 7.06 U L R' U' L' R' U B L l' r b u' 
21. 7.11 L B L' R' U L' U l r b' u' 
22. 9.15 U L' R' L U B R' B' U b 
23. 8.05 L U R U' R' U B L l r' b u' 
24. 2.18 U' R' L l u 
25. 9.84 B' L R B L R B r u' 
26. 7.47 L' B U' B R U L B l' r' b' u' 
27. 10.81+ U' L R' L R' L R B L' l' r' b' 
28. 2.71 U L' U L' R' B' U R r' b 
29. 10.84 L' B' U L B' L' R' U' B' l r b 
30. 9.36 L B' R U R' B' U L' l r' b' 
31. 6.15 U' L R' B L l' r b' u 
32. 8.06 L R' L R' B' L R' U' l r' b u 
33. 8.21 U' B' R' L U' R L l b 
34. 4.11 U R' U' L U R L' U l' r' b 
35. 8.05 B' R L' R U' L U' l u 
36. 4.86 R B L' B R' B U' l' r' u 
37. 7.78 R' U' B L' R' L' B' r' b 
38. 8.05 U R L B R' U B' l' r b u' 
39. 4.77 B U L' R L' B' R l' b 
40. 4.68 U' R' U' L' R U B U' l r' b' u 
41. 7.18 U' B L U R' B L l' r b u' 
42. 8.27 U L' R U R B U' R L' l' r' b u 
43. 5.22 L' R B' L U' L' B' l 
44. 4.69 U R' L' R' U' R U' R l' u' 
45. 9.90 L U B U' L U' B' L l r' b u 
46. 10.11 B' R U' R' L R' L' l' r' b u' 
47. 10.03 R L U R' L U R r' b' 
48. 6.31 L' U B' R U R' U R' l r' u' 
49. 8.80 L' U' R U' L B' R l b' 
50. 8.80 U' R' L B' R' U L' U l' r b u' 
51. 8.47 U' R' L' B R U B' L' l' r b' 
52. 10.71 R L U' L U B U l r' b 
53. 7.63 U' R' U L' B U L l r' b 
54. 6.19 L R L' U B' R' L' B l r u 
55. 10.90 R B R U R B L B' l b' u' 
56. 3.90 U L B U L R' U R l' b' 
57. 4.27 U L' R U L R U B' R b' u 
58. 8.61 U' R U L' B R' B U' l' u' 
59. 8.65 B' R L' U' L' R U L' r' b' u 
60. 4.34 U B U B' L' B' L l r b u 
61. 4.46 L R L U B' R' L b' 
62. 9.19 R' L' B' U B' R L' U l' b' 
63. 3.86 L' U R' B' U B U' B' r 
64. 7.33 R' U L' U' R' L' R B r b u' 
65. 5.88 U B R' U B R U B' l r b' u 
66. 3.84 U' L U B' L' U B l' r u 
67. 8.69 U B L B U L U B r u' 
68. 8.02 U' B' U B R L R' U L b' u' 
69. 6.15 R' L' U R U L' R U' l u' 
70. 2.34 L B L R' B R B' L 
71. 8.09 U L' U' B L' U' L' l' r b' u' 
72. 6.44 B' L' R' U L B U' L b' u' 
73. 8.11 B' R' L B' R L B' R l' b u 
74. 5.75 R' U' R U' R' B R' B' l' u' 
75. 7.38 R' L' U B R' U' L' U' l r' b 
76. (2.13) U' B L B L' B r' b' u 
77. 6.31 B U B U L B U L' l' r' b' 
78. 8.41 B' L' R L' U' L' U l r b u 
79. 7.47 R' B' R L' B R' U B' l u 
80. 7.46 L B L B' U R' L' B l u 
81. 7.11 L U' B' R' U' R B' r b' 
82. 7.00 B' U L' R B' R U r b' u 
83. 9.38 R U' B' L R B L R r b u' 
84. 8.72 R L' U R B R' L' B l' r' b u 
85. 10.27 R L' R B' L' U L R l r' b 
86. 5.25 U L R' L B U' B' L' l b' 
87. 2.15 R B R' L B' L' B l r' 
88. 7.34 U R U B' R U' R' U' r 
89. 9.63 R U L U' B' L' U B l' r b' 
90. 7.61 U' L' U L' B' R L U' l r' b 
91. 6.53 R L B L' U' R' B' L' l' r b' 
92. 10.65 R' L B' R' L' R' L' R' r' b' u' 
93. 9.71 R' L' B' R B U' R' B' l' r u 
94. 10.93 U' R' B' R' B L' R' L' l b u 
95. 6.08 L' U' L' R' B U' L R l b u' 
96. 8.72 L B' L B U R' B' l u 
97. 9.59 U L' U' L B' R' B' L' R' l' r b' u' 
98. 8.00 U B U' R B U' B' L' l b u 
99. 8.72 B' R B' U' R' L U' l' r' b' u 
100. 3.90 R L' R L U L' l' r b 
101. 8.19 L U B L' R B' L' R B' l r b u 
102. 5.22 R' U R B' L' B' U' l 
103. 4.97 B R' L' R' B' U' L l u 
104. 2.86 U B' U' L' R' L l r' b



Not sub 7 
Faz: Don't do Pyra a100 kk.


----------



## pappas (Aug 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 104/104
> best time: 2.13
> worst time: 12.68
> ...



I will beat that on the weekend. It's one of my few goals to beat you in pyraminx at the next comp.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 16, 2010)

1.32, 2.23, 1.15, 1.60, 2.06, 3.43, (4.27), 3.94, 2.42, 1.49, 2.62, (0.71) = 2.23

Cubeshape


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Did some pyra
Avg12 *9.81*
Avg5 *9.55*

Still stuck around just above/below 10sec

16.20 3x3 single a few days ago aswell


----------



## Shortey (Aug 16, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> U' D2 R' L' u L R' U' u2 B r U r2 D f2 u' D R f2 r' U' B f' F2 u L2 F2 f2 D L' r' R' D2 B2 L U' f2 B R' f'
> 35.20



Oh hawt dayum!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2010)

2H:

Average: 10.35
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 8.73
Worst Time: 16.00
Individual Times:
1.	9.44	D L2 D B' F2 D' U L2 D U' L2 F U F D' U' L R2 U' B R2 B2 F2 U B'
2.	9.59	L R2 U2 L2 B F2 U B F2 D L R' F L2 R D' L2 R' U2 B' D B2 F' R2 B
3.	(8.73)	D F L2 R D2 U2 B F R B F2 D' U' F L2 B' F D' L R2 D' U2 L2 B2 F'
4.	10.92	D2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U B L2 R' F2 D2 F' D' U2 F' D L2 D' U' F2 U F R'
5.	10.39	B F L2 D' U L R U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' L' B D U' B F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B'
6.	9.05	B' F2 L U2 F U B F2 L2 D' U' B2 F L2 R U2 L2 R' D' F' R' U' R' U2 R2
7.	9.22	R' B D L' B F L' R' U B' L2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' R' F L R2 B F2
8.	9.74	B2 L B2 L' R B F D' U' B2 L' D' U' L R' D' L' B R2 B F2 D2 U B' F'
9.	13.46	D L B2 D2 B L' D U2 L2 D' F' U2 B F' L2 R' D U' B F2 D' F' L' B F'
10.	(16.00)	L' R D2 U L B F' D U' B2 F L' D' U' F R2 F R2 U2 L2 R B D2 B' F2
11.	11.31	L2 R2 D B D B2 F D2 U' B L2 B' F L2 R' F2 L' B' F' L' D2 U B D' U2
12.	10.39	U2 F2 D U2 L2 R' D' B2 D L' R' D2 U' B2 D' F' L' R' U2 B2 F' D2 U' B D2

Not a pb

...And yep, I got really nervous


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Me and bluecloe45 clock team BLD with skype, but I forgot to turn the timer on 

EDIT: Pyraminx team BLD me calling took 3:25, bluecloe calling took 3:34.

gonna try domino BLD now

EDIT2: me solving, 1:41 dnf, me calling, 2:33 i think


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Me and bluecloe45 clock team BLD with skype, but I forgot to turn the timer on



yup


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 16, 2010)

alright.

Max Iovane just told me he did a 8.94 a12.

Welcome to the club! 

And, on Friday, I did 8.17 a12. Times are somewhere on German IRC, I have to ask someone who logs everything to give me the log ^^


----------



## Shortey (Aug 16, 2010)

o_______________________________________________________0


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 16, 2010)

I want a sub-9 avg12. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 16, 2010)

Megaminx - 2.15.65.

What will come first? sub120 Megaminx or sub60 4x4?


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 16, 2010)

3x3 solve in 43.84 it was lucky but I'm so proud of myself because this means f2l has finally made my times go down =)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2010)

2x2x2:

Statistics for 08-17-2010 00:17:14

Average: 3.40
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 2.21
Worst Time: 4.57
Individual Times:
1.	2.46	U2 F2 U' F U F R' U' R F R'
2.	(4.57)	U F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R'
3.	2.81	U R2 U2 F R U F' R' U F R'
4.	4.39	F R F' U R F R2 U' F' R2 F
5.	(2.21)	U R U2 R2 U' F U' R F U' F'
6.	4.21	F' U R' U F' U F2 R' U' R F
7.	3.65	R' U F2 R' U R2 F U' R2 U2 R'
8.	3.99	R U2 F' U2 F R U' R' F2 U2 F
9.	4.36	U2 R2 U' F U' F R2 F R U' F'
10.	3.03	R U R' F2 R' F2 R U' R' U' F'
11.	2.58	U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 F2 U' R' U F2
12.	2.55	R' U' R' F2 R F' U F2 R' U2 F2

I used Ortega for most of the solves I think. Also, a lot of the CLL cases I knew came up


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 17, 2010)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHEHEHEHEHEHE   

Average of 5: 4.56
1. (3.90) U R B R B' U' R' U b u 
2. 4.47 U L' R L' U B' R L B' r b' u' 
3. 4.05 L R L' R' U' R' B r' 
4. (5.30) R U L U' R L' U L' r b' 
5. 5.16 L R U' B U L B' R L' r b' u 

Average of 12: 5.13
1. 5.04 R' L U B U' B L' r b' u 
2. 5.26 U' B U' L U B L U' l r' u 
3. 5.08 U R U' B L' U R' U' 
4. 4.44 U' R' L' U' L B L R L' 
5. 6.47 L B' R' L R' U L' U l r b' u' 
6. 5.18 U' R L U' R U L R U l' r b' u' 
7. 5.00 L B L R' L B' R' B' l b 
8. 4.48 R L' B R' B' U' L B l' r' u' 
9. 6.19 U' B U R B' U' B R L l' r' u 
10. (3.57) U R' U L' B' L' B U r' b' 
11. (7.04) B R U' L U' B' L' r b' u 
12. 4.12 L' B U' R' U' B R r b'


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 17, 2010)

Average of 5: 4.47
1. 4.35 U' R U2 R' F R' F U2 R
2. (7.19) U2 F2 U' R U' F2 U F2 R2 U'
3. 4.25 F' U F' R U2 F' R' F U'
4. (3.65) U' R' U' R F2 R F2 R' U
5. 4.82 U2 R2 U' R2 F R2 F R' F2 

This was my first average with only EG-1 and CLL. That's lucky in itself, as I only know the pi set for each. It also happens to be a PB average of 5. 

Average of 12: 5.25
1. 5.35 R2 U' R2 U' F R2 U2 F R U2
2. 5.36 R' U F' U2 R2 F' R'
3. 6.48 R U2 R' F' R2 F R' U2 F U'
4. 4.91 F U2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U
5. 4.70 R' F' U' R2 F R' F2 U'
6. 5.83 R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
7. 6.44 F2 U2 R2 F U' F' U' R U'
8. 4.35 U' R U2 R' F R' F U2 R
9. (7.19) U2 F2 U' R U' F2 U F2 R2 U'
10. 4.25 F' U F' R U2 F' R' F U'
11. (3.65) U' R' U' R F2 R F2 R' U
12. 4.82 U2 R2 U' R2 F R2 F R' F2 

Might as well put this here too, not sure what my PB average of 12 is, but this one's pretty good.

Also, an lolscramble as an added bonus (not part of either average): F2 U R2 F'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 17, 2010)

OH
Just crushed my average PB's

*avg5 - 26.89*
26.96 27.46 26.25 (38.91) (25.56)

*avg12 - 30.15* (SO CLOSE)
33.00 31.31 30.81 31.58 29.16 31.31 29.77 (41.97) 30.09 26.96 27.46 (26.25)

avg47 - 33.23 (session average)

EDIT:
*2x2 avg5 - 3.61*
(DNF) 3.25 3.63 3.96 (2.96)


----------



## dada222 (Aug 17, 2010)

3x3 pb: 17.10


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 17, 2010)

10.77, 11.18, 10.31, (9.99), 11.98, (12.50), 11.15, 11.78, 10.04, 10.64, 10.61, 10.01 = 10.85
No V/N perms  

12.13 avg50 too


Spoiler



12.73, 12.09, 9.62, 15.77, 12.56, 12.43, 14.55, 11.04, 12.28, 12.67, 19.35, 11.51, 11.57, 13.15, 11.32, 11.07, 14.62, 11.15, 12.56, 13.01, 11.78, 11.55, 11.36, 12.00, 12.38, 12.07, 13.15, 12.64, 11.50, 12.30, 14.86, (20.62), (8.35), 13.39, 11.78, 10.77, 11.18, 10.31, 9.99, 11.98, 12.50, 11.15, 11.78, 10.04, 10.64, 10.61, 10.01, 12.58, 12.62, 10.48


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 17, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 10.77, 11.18, 10.31, (9.99), 11.98, (12.50), 11.15, 11.78, 10.04, 10.64, 10.61, 10.01 = 10.85
> No V/N perms



Keeping up the run of only one sub 10


----------



## Owen (Aug 17, 2010)

Pyraminx:

Average of 5: 13.66
1. 14.67 U L U' R' L' U' B R' l' r' u
2. 14.73 U L B' U R L' R L B r' b u'
3. (10.62) U R B U' B L' U r b'
4. (15.43) L' B L B R L U L'
5. 11.58 U B' L' U B' L' B L' l' r' u'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 17, 2010)

6.78 PLL skip!

U2 B U2 B' F2 R2 U' B R' B2 U' R L2 F2 R' L' U R' L2 F' D L2 F2 B' L2 

x2 R' D F' L D2
y2' R U R' U' y R' U' R
y' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
y2' U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R U2 R' U R U' R'
F R U R' U' F'
U'

42/6.78 = 6.19 tps.

Please click here to view solution!

My second best solve ever! It's on video too! I will post it in the video gallery!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 1.32, 2.23, 1.15, 1.60, 2.06, 3.43, (4.27), 3.94, 2.42, 1.49, 2.62, (0.71) = 2.23
> 
> Cubeshape


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Aug 17, 2010)

new record

Average of 12: 14.43
1. 15.39 L2 R2 U' B F D' L' D2 B' F' R2 F L R F' R2 D2 F' U2 L U' B' D L D2
2. 14.82 U2 R2 L F D2 F U' R' F2 D' L' R B' U R L B2 L F2 L2 F D2 U2 F U2
3. (11.44) D' U2 F2 D2 F L' B U D2 L F2 U2 D' R2 F' U' L' B U2 B' R2 L' F R D
4. (17.63) L2 B' L' R' F' L2 D' R2 L' F' L' R D2 U2 L' B2 R' D U B2 D R2 L B L'
5. 16.41 U R' U' B2 L' R' B F U2 F' L2 B F' R2 B2 R2 L2 F' L F' B R' B L2 B'
6. 14.15 L' D B L' R' B' F D2 R2 B2 F' D2 L B' L2 R2 F B D B2 R F2 D2 B' F
7. 12.69 L B L2 R F2 B L2 U F' R' L F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L' U' L U2 L' B2 R F D2
8. 13.65 L' F U' B' F2 U2 F2 B R2 L U2 L U' B' L' F2 D2 F' R' B2 R2 U' F' L' D2
9. 14.53 B R' U2 L2 D' R' L' B D2 F' B2 R2 F' R B' U B2 U R' L2 F L' D B2 U2
10. 14.11 D2 B D2 R U2 R F2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U D B' R2 L' B2 D' U2 L' D2 B R
11. 14.94 L2 F L2 U' R' D2 F' D L' B2 R2 U2 L B2 R' F' U B U L2 F2 B L' B D
12. 13.63 U' L2 F2 L U F2 R2 B' R U' R U B R F' U2 B2 F' D F' U2 F2 B L U2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 17, 2010)

2x2 avg100 - 4.64


----------



## Owen (Aug 17, 2010)

Pyraminx:

Average of 5: 12.26
1. 10.95 L U' R' B U' L R U' L l' r'
2. 11.45 U' L R B' L B' U L' l r'
3. (20.08) L R' B R' U' L' U' l' u
4. 14.38 U B R L' U R' L R l r b u
5. (10.75) B R' B' R' L B' R' l' r u' 

Getting better!


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 17, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Me and bluecloe45 clock team BLD with skype, but I forgot to turn the timer on
> 
> EDIT: Pyraminx team BLD me calling took 3:25, bluecloe calling took 3:34.
> 
> ...



ZOMG YOU TALKED O.O


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 17, 2010)

3x3x3 19.xx avg50

man am i progressing slowly lately


----------



## plechoss (Aug 17, 2010)

12.58 ZB average of 5 
It was funny because the 1st case was a mirror of the 2nd case, 3rd and 4th were the same and the 5th one was just left-handed sune


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 17, 2010)

This is Rowan (Escher):

R2 D' U B L2 F2 R' B D' L2 U F U D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' U' R B' D' L R2 

y2 L D R' D L D
U' L' U L 
y U2 R U' R' 
U R' U' R
U' R' U R U' y R U R' 
y' L' U L
R' F R U R' F' R
y' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Cancelling LL and multislotting ftw - 8.68 with no warm up.


----------



## Forte (Aug 17, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> This is Rowan (Escher):
> 
> R2 D' U B L2 F2 R' B D' L2 U F U D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' U' R B' D' L R2
> 
> ...



wow JUSTIN that's a good solve


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 17, 2010)

8.36, 9.83, 9.37, 11.24, 8.97, 10.29, 8.88, 13.31, 9.90, 11.21, 7.56, 9.19 = 9.73

I'm getting closer Morten


----------



## Truncator (Aug 18, 2010)

0.83 E perm. It's my fastest PLL <3

16 moves / 0.83 seconds = 19.28 tps


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 18, 2010)

Truncator said:


> 0.83 E perm. It's my fastest PLL <3
> 
> 16 moves / 0.83 seconds = 19.28 tps



Which E perm?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found it in your one video


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 18, 2010)

Square-1 48.78 single with parity. My previous PB with parity was 56.76. Getting used to advanced cubeshape and I finally stopped being lazy and learned CP, and still getting used to recognition


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 18, 2010)

(22.16), 30.27, 25.98, 38.02, 26.72, 31.11, (DNF(30.31)), 28.50, 25.14, 23.95, 25.07, 36.02 = 29.08
I bought a clock


----------



## ianini (Aug 18, 2010)

Clock avg of 12: 9.70



Spoiler



Session average: 9.70
1. (8.38) 
UU u3 dU u4' dd u Ud u5' dU u4 Ud u3' UU u4 UU u' UU u4' dd dd
dd d5 dU d4' UU d3' Ud d UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5 Ud

2. 10.88 
UU u5 dU u3 dd u Ud u5' dU u3' Ud u3' UU u4 UU u4' UU u3' dd dd
dd d5' dU d3 UU d2' Ud d2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d6 UU

3. 10.36 
UU u4 dU dd Ud u' dU u4 Ud u3' UU u5' UU u4 UU u3' dd UU
dd d4 dU d5 UU d Ud d5' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d dU

4. 9.09 
UU u3 dU u3' dd Ud u4' dU u5 Ud u2' UU u5 UU u2 UU u2' dd Ud
dd d5 dU d5' UU d5 Ud d6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2 dU

5. 8.76 
UU u5 dU u3' dd Ud u' dU u2' Ud u5' UU u6 UU UU u5' dd UU
dd dU d5 UU d4' Ud d5 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3' dU

6. (11.63) 
UU u dU u4 dd u Ud u2 dU u6 Ud u UU u UU u5 UU u4 dd Ud
dd d3' dU d' UU d3 Ud d6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d' dd

7. 10.09 
UU u4 dU u3 dd u5 Ud u6 dU u5 Ud u4' UU u4 UU u3 UU u5' dd dd
dd d dU d5' UU d3' Ud d2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d UU

8. 8.53 
UU u5 dU u' dd u4 Ud u3 dU u4' Ud u2' UU u2' UU u5' UU u6 dd UU
dd d2 dU UU d2 Ud d4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4' UU

9. 9.97 
UU u5 dU u2 dd u4 Ud u3 dU u3 Ud u4 UU u' UU u4 UU u dd dd
dd d5' dU d' UU d Ud d2' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d6 dU

10. 10.07 
UU u4 dU u2 dd u' Ud u dU u3' Ud UU u4' UU u2' UU u4 dd dU
dd dU d5 UU d3 Ud d4' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2' UU

11. 9.01 
UU dU dd u' Ud u2' dU Ud u3 UU u' UU u UU u4' dd Ud
dd d4' dU d4' UU d5 Ud UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3' dU

12. 10.22 
UU u4' dU u5' dd u' Ud u2' dU u4 Ud u4' UU UU u2' UU u3' dd Ud
dd d dU d' UU d5 Ud d2' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3 UU


----------



## Meisen (Aug 18, 2010)

Personal best of 100: 17.388 (Old was 17.546).

It started brilliantly, I was sub 17 after 50 solves, with only one solve sup 20, and that was because i wasted several seconds figuring out witch coll it was, and then performing it wrong, so i got the T pll. Not that the T sucks, but it is still irritating to mess up an alg like that!

Anyway, in the last 50 solves it all went downhill:

7 sup 20 solves and 3 +2's 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.388

1. 17.010 F2 R' B2 F L' B2 R' F R2 U2 L' F R' B' U' D' F2 U R B2 U2 D' R2 D R2
2. 15.927 R2 F D2 F2 D B F2 D' B F L D' R' U D L' R' F2 U2 R' L B2 F' D' R
3. 16.322 D F R' F2 U F B' R2 F2 R' B R' F' B L F' U2 L' F B2 D R' B2 R' D'
4. 14.339 F' R U2 B' D R' F' D2 R2 F' L F' D' L' B2 R L' D U2 F2 B2 U' L2 B' L2
5. 15.843 B' D' F2 R2 U2 D' F' L' F' R F' B' L U2 B2 R' F' R' L' B' L U2 D L D'
6. 19.212 U2 B' D2 L' R' F' D2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 U2
7. 16.924 F' L U2 R' B' R' L' B' U2 R2 U' L U R' F' L2 U' F L' D F2 U' D B F'
8. 18.922 L2 R U' L' F B2 R F R B D' R' B' F' U' D R2 U' B2 L R' U2 B R F'
9. 15.099 L' R D' B2 F R2 L2 D' L2 D' B U' R' F2 B U2 D R' F B2 D2 B' R L' B'
10. 15.023 R' B' U' L' F' R' B F U2 B F2 L D R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U L' D B2 U F'
11. 17.373 D2 U R F D B R D F2 B' U' R B' R' F2 U D2 B D2 F R2 B2 D F2 R
12. 14.493 F' R' B2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B' R' D2 L2 R D' L' B2 L U L2 D2 B2 U D2 B
13. 14.814 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 U B2 D' U' B' L B2 F L2 D F' R U' L2 F
14. 15.910 B R' U' D' B' F L2 U' B D2 L2 B U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 F D' F2 D2 U2 B' R2
15. 19.276 U B' U B2 R D2 R U2 L2 R2 D F2 B' R2 B L F2 R' U2 B2 U R2 F' B2 R
16. 16.777 F2 L U F U' D B' F R2 D2 U2 L R B' U' D2 F' D' R U' F' D2 F' D2 U2
17. 22.026 L F2 L2 F' L2 B' L F2 B2 R2 D L2 R U R' D' F2 R' B2 D U2 B' R' D' U2
18. 15.001 D F L R2 B2 R' B' D2 R' B R2 U R B' D R2 L' F2 L' R' U L2 U' R' D2
19. 14.133 F B2 R' U' R D B' R F B' U' D L' D' L R2 B U' R2 F2 B2 U' L U' R2
20. 17.082 U' F' U2 R2 L2 B2 U D F2 R D' U2 L B D R' F' L2 B' D U R' L' D U2
21. 18.730 U B U' B2 L' B' D B' D U' F D' R U' D' L2 B' R2 L' B R2 L' B F' L2
22. 16.829 B' U2 D F' B L' B F2 R2 B2 R2 B D' B2 D2 L2 R2 B U' B2 R L2 F' L F2
23. 17.605 F B D2 R' D' U' F2 L' R' F' B L' U' D' R2 B' D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B U' F2
24. 18.260 L' U' L' D L' D2 L F' U L2 F' U D' R2 F L2 U2 B F R2 U' B' R' B2 F'
25. 16.752 R L' D2 F2 B2 R U2 D B2 U2 D L2 B F L' U' L2 D L2 R B' D U L F
26. 15.915 L B F' U D' F B L2 F2 L R' D2 F' B2 R B F L2 U2 R' D F2 U D R2
27. 16.020 F2 R' B' D' B' F' D2 R F' U2 R B' L' D' U2 R' L' U L B L' D2 F L2 R
28. 16.406 B D2 R F2 R' D2 R L F2 D U2 L R' D2 F D U2 L2 D2 R' U' L2 B D2 F
29. 17.393 R F D F2 U' F U2 L2 R2 B U' L2 R F2 B2 D' U F U' D' B U F2 D U'
30. 18.998 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' F D' L B L' U F' B2 L' D2 F D L B' F' L2 F2 R' L' U'
31. 14.393 F' R2 L' F B D' L2 F' R2 L2 F U B' F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 U' R D2
32. 17.847 R' L' D2 R2 D' U2 R' D' U' R2 U' F' R2 D B R D U F B D F2 L U' L2
33. 18.868 F B2 U' L' F' L2 U' F2 L' R' F B' R F' B2 L B2 R2 B2 L F2 B' U2 D' F
34. 14.105 U2 D2 R U2 D B' R F2 B D2 L2 F L U2 R' F' U' F2 L R' B2 L R' U2 R'
35. 19.505 D F2 U2 L' B' D' F2 D2 L' B2 R' L D' L R D R D' U F' L2 D' L' B2 R
36. 17.037 D2 L F U F2 D2 U' L R2 B' L' R B' D2 B2 L R' F' R' F D2 R' U' B F
37. 17.634 R D L R F L2 F2 B' L R F' R2 D2 R2 L U2 L' U L D' U2 L2 R B F
38. (13.932) U' B2 R U' D L R F2 B U L' U2 L D F D' U R' L' U L D2 L2 F2 U2
39. 18.670 R' U2 B' R U2 B' U F2 B L2 U' B' L2 D2 B' F' U F' D' L2 D2 B U2 B' F2
40. 18.883 L B' R' B2 R D' R L2 D2 L' B2 L U R2 D' L2 R B D2 B' D U2 B U R'
41. 18.890 R2 D' B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' U' L' D' R2 U2 L' D L2 R2 D R2 L D2 U2
42. 18.206 R2 B R' U' L' B2 F2 U' F' L' B U D' B F2 R' F2 L' B D2 U' R2 U2 F' D2
43. 18.177 R2 U' R U' F2 B D L' D' B2 R' L F2 D B D F D' R' B' L2 U2 B' U' D'
44. 17.728 F2 L' U2 F' U F L D2 F' B2 D2 L D U R' B2 D F U D2 L' R' U D' B'
45. 14.984 D2 R2 F U2 R D' B' L' D' L2 B2 F' D2 L R F D2 B L' F2 R B' R2 D2 B
46. 15.265 D' L2 D2 R F2 B' D B L' F R L' D2 B' U R' B' R2 L U R' D' B F2 U'
47. 14.579 D' R2 B R2 U' R B2 R' B' D2 U2 L2 U2 B' D F R' B2 D2 B' F L' U2 R U2
48. 16.213 F R2 U2 D' B F2 L2 B' U2 B' U R2 U2 D' B2 D2 F U' L B' U2 D2 B' F D'
49. 17.433 R2 B L D B2 R' B2 D R2 B' D B' D U2 F B' L2 D' F2 R2 L' F2 L2 U' B
50. 19.731 B2 D B R2 L F L2 F L' B' F2 L R D B' L' B' D' F D R U B' U2 L2
51. 18.837 L2 U2 D L U R' U' B D' F' B' U2 R' D' B' R' U F2 D R' L' U' F L' B
52. 18.313 F2 L' B' L' U2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' D B' U B' U2 D2 R U' R L F U2 R' U R
53. 16.162 F U D F D R2 U R2 F2 U' F' R F D L2 F2 U D B' D B2 U B' U F2
54. 18.398 F' R L U2 R' B F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B D F U D' B2 F U2 L D U R B' R'
55. 20.156 B U F' R2 D' U' F D F2 U2 B' R L2 F' L U2 L' U B2 D2 L B2 L2 R2 F'
56. 19.877 U2 R F' U' R2 B' U' R2 B R' L2 B D2 L2 F2 R U' B2 R' L' D' B2 D2 B' L'
57. 18.874+ B' D2 U2 B D2 U2 L R F' B U F2 R2 D F L' D F' L R D2 R U L2 F
58. 15.989 F2 B L D U L2 R2 F L R' U' L2 F2 D' F' U L2 F' U2 D' L2 U D' L' D'
59. 16.284 U2 F U' B' F' D2 U R L F2 D2 U2 F B' D' L B D' U' L' U2 F' D2 U L
60. 16.221 U' B F R' F U' F L2 F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B' F L' F2 U2 L D' F U2 R' F'
61. 16.635 D2 L' U' B F D2 L' D' R2 U2 R2 F R B' U2 L D' U R2 D' B2 F2 D F B
62. 18.661 B2 L F2 D2 B F' L' R' D2 L2 B2 D U2 F D2 L' U F2 L2 D2 B L R B' F'
63. 21.152 D2 U R B' D' B2 F U2 B' U2 F2 R D' F R' B U' F' L U' R D' B R' U'
64. 18.469 F R' B L' B' L U B' F L R U' R2 B L R2 F U' L' U' F D2 F U2 D
65. 20.606+ R U2 D2 F2 U L' D2 F' U2 L F2 U F' D R L F U' F2 B U' L R U R
66. 18.966 B2 R2 U2 L' D' L U' L U B U D' B' U' D R' B U' B U' D R' L F' R2
67. 17.406 F' U F' B2 L D F' U' F2 R B' R2 U F' B' R' U' B2 R2 D' B U R2 B2 L
68. 19.927 D2 U L2 B2 U D' L' D F2 B2 D' L' U2 D B' R' F2 L D2 R' D' R2 D2 F' U2
69. 16.650 R' L D R U2 R B2 L2 F B R2 F2 R L' U F' L2 D' L D' U L2 D L D'
70. (24.173) B U' R2 U R2 U R2 U D L U' F' L' R B' L D L U2 R2 U B L R2 F
71. 15.170 R2 D' U' F B D' B2 U2 F' L' B U' B U2 D2 F2 D' F B2 L F B2 D2 L' R2
72. 17.538 U' D2 L2 B U' D L' R2 B2 U' D B2 U2 R' F' L R' B2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 D' B
73. 18.299 R B U' B' L B' U' R2 L2 F L F D2 F' L' U2 B F' L2 D F L' F2 B R
74. 19.245 D F U D2 B2 U F D2 L' R B L' D L' F2 D2 L2 F B L' U2 L2 D F2 U2
75. 17.804 F B2 L F2 U2 B' L2 U2 R D L2 U2 L U2 F' D R' F' D' R2 B2 R2 U D R
76. 18.357 F' U L' R2 U B' U' L R' F2 D' U2 R L D2 R F D' B' D2 B F' L' R B'
77. 15.387 D R2 B' U' F L' R' U2 L B2 L F L2 F B2 U F2 D' U L2 D2 L B2 L2 U'
78. 17.952 D L2 B L R B2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 U' L R U R2 L' F2 L D2 R2 L F2 B2 L'
79. 15.534 D' L U2 D F R' F' R' F' R2 F' U2 D F2 R2 U F2 U B2 R' U' L B2 U' D2
80. 18.420 D U B' U2 R' L U R B2 L' F' D L' U' L2 R' B2 R2 U L F' L' U2 D' R
81. 20.295 D2 B2 F2 R' L U2 F B' U B' F U B2 U2 F R2 U' B' R2 D2 R D2 B F' R'
82. 15.960 L2 B2 F' D2 R F2 D2 U' L2 R' F' R2 B2 F' D' F2 D2 U F' B U F2 U2 R B2
83. 18.891 B2 R U2 D' L2 B' U R2 L F' L F' D B L R B' D2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 D2 B'
84. 18.240 R2 D' L' B F2 D2 L2 B' D' F2 R2 D B2 U F D B2 U' L' R2 D2 R' D U2 B2
85. 16.437 R D L' R F L2 D L2 F2 U L F R2 D' U' F R' D L R B L F U D
86. 18.361 L' F' B D L B' R2 L' D U' F D2 L U' B L R' F' B L2 D L' B F2 D
87. 14.920 B R' D L2 F2 D2 U L D2 B' R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' R' U L2 R2 B2 F2 L U2
88. 16.421 B' U2 D R2 B' U' B' U D' B' U2 D2 F U B2 U' D2 F' D' U' B2 D U' B R'
89. 17.379 U' R F L' D' U B' F' U L B F2 U' F2 R L D' F B L' U2 B' D B R2
90. 17.223 F U' L2 R F D U F2 D2 U2 B F' L2 B2 U B' F' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B F' L
91. 22.395+ L F' D2 F2 D B2 L' D2 R' F' L2 F2 L F B D' F' L R B F2 L F R U'
92. 14.118 U2 R2 U2 D' B' D2 B2 L2 U' F' B' L R2 F U2 R' L' D2 U' F R' U2 L2 B' D2
93. 18.925 D2 U' L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R2 F' R U L F U' D' L2 B U' B D2 F' L B2 R
94. 15.252 D2 L D2 L' B D' R2 U2 D L2 U R F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 L R' U' L B R
95. 21.237 R U2 L' F U' R' B' R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L' D U' R B' R D' U F' B D F2
96. 18.147 B2 R U2 L' R2 D' R F2 U2 D2 L' R2 U2 L' B R2 L' B R' F U' F U2 R2 D
97. 17.039 F2 L R' D' L U F2 D2 F2 L B' U L' D R U2 B' U R' B2 R D' L' R' D2
98. 16.482 F2 D2 U B U2 R' B2 U' D2 R2 B' F2 U2 D2 R' B' R2 U R' U' D2 L D F' L'
99. 15.683 D L U F R' D2 F D L D2 L2 F' B' U D' L D U2 R' U' R2 L' B U2 F
100. 16.812 U2 B L F' D R' U R' F B R' F' B' R B' R' L F' U' B' R2 F2 D F D


To look at the bright side, i've never had less that 8 sup 20 in an avg of 100, and i've never had so many consecutive sub 20 solves before, so there is light in the end of the tunnel


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 18, 2010)

WAT WAT WAT 

3:02.40 6x6 solve with OP. It's my 15th solve in 4 months and I used to avg 3:55 xD

EDIT: 3:02.22.


----------



## salamee (Aug 18, 2010)

Truncator said:


> 0.83 E perm. It's my fastest PLL <3
> 
> 16 moves / 0.83 seconds = 19.28 tps



Can you tell me teh Alg you use? My E Perm is my slowest PLL besides the V-Perm =/


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 18, 2010)

sub 20 avg100 wöwöwöwö


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 18, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.63
1. 9.39 U2 B F R F' D' U' L' B' U' B2 L U' R' U B R F2 R2 D U B2 F R2 U2 
2. 10.80 L' B2 F' L2 R B2 F D L2 D2 B' R' F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' D2 L F' L B' R B2 
3. 8.62 D' B2 R2 U' L R F B U2 L U' F R B' F R' U2 F' U B2 D' U L D' U 
4. 9.58 F' L' U2 B2 R2 U' L' B U R' D' L2 U' L B D2 R2 U' D2 L2 F D' R2 D R' 
5. 10.74 D2 F' L2 B' L' U2 R2 F D L U' D2 R2 F2 R2 U F U2 L' R2 F2 B' D' F' U2 
6. 10.40 B D' L D2 B R' B' R U2 B' R B U2 B2 L2 F2 B R D2 R F L2 R' D2 B' 
7. (6.21) R B' L2 R U R' L F D F R2 D' L2 R U L2 D' B D F' B D L R' U2 
8. 8.16 L2 B R D' L D2 F' R U' L' R2 D2 L' R2 B' F L B' D2 B' R B U' L' B2 
9. 9.42 U R' D' B' U' R2 B U' R' U2 L2 R D' B U' F' L R2 F' U2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 
10. 9.15 R F2 D' F R D B L' B' R' L' B' F' R L2 F L B R2 B2 F2 R L2 U' D' 
11. (12.13) D' B2 U B' R2 D' R L B2 F U' D L2 U2 B R F2 D' R' F' R2 L' U R F2 
12. 10.06 F' R2 F D' L F' U2 F L B U2 B' U' D2 R2 D' L R U2 B' D' B L' U2 R2 

lol 6.21 single X-Cross+PLL skip


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 18, 2010)

4x4x4 PBs:

single: 46.14

average of 5: 57.05

average of 12: 1:00.51 :fp

Also another accomplishment: 9.64 full step on 3x3x3 with F perm. First full step, sub10 solve with not T, J or U perms.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 18, 2010)

salamee said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > 0.83 E perm. It's my fastest PLL <3
> ...



Hes uses the RUD one. It's in his fast PLLs video if you want it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2010)

5x5x5:

Statistics for 08-18-2010 16:05:25

Average: 1:25.43
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 1:20.53
Worst Time: 1:27.46
Individual Times:
1.	*1:24.70* R2 U2 R2 B2 Fw2 F D' R B2 F2 Uw2 U L2 D' Uw F2 D2 Dw' U B Rw2 D Dw2 Uw U2 B2 Fw2 F Uw Lw Rw' Bw Dw2 U2 B' F2 Dw2 B' D' Dw Uw U L2 Lw' Rw' R' Bw2 Lw2 R D2 L2 Fw' D Dw Uw' U' B2 Fw F2 Dw2
2.	*(1:20.53)* Dw2 Uw U' Fw' D R2 B D2 Bw Lw2 Rw' U' B Fw' F2 Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw' U Fw' F L' Lw Rw2 Bw' F' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F Rw' U' B U B' Uw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw' Bw' D2 U' Bw2 Dw' Uw B' L2 B Fw2 F2 R' B' F2 L Lw' F2 Uw
3.	*1:24.91* Rw Uw2 Bw L Rw R2 Dw' Bw' Fw F Dw Bw2 Dw Lw' B F2 Lw' U' Bw2 Rw' F2 D' B Lw2 B' Fw Rw' Bw Fw2 F' Uw F' L' Rw' F Lw Rw' Uw U2 R' Fw L2 Rw2 B2 D Bw Fw Rw2 D2 Dw' L Rw Dw2 R' D Dw2 B Bw2 F' Uw
4.	*(1:27.46)* Fw2 Uw' L Bw2 Dw' R2 F L' Uw2 F D2 U2 Lw' Fw' R B2 D2 U2 B' Uw2 U L' Lw2 B' Bw' Dw' U Lw Bw' Rw2 U2 Bw2 F2 D' R2 Fw2 U2 Bw Fw R2 D Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw U Rw2 U' Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw' R Dw Uw Bw' Lw2 D Dw2 B'
5.	*1:26.69* D Uw2 U2 Rw2 D Dw' Rw B2 D' R2 Dw' Bw Fw' Lw2 Rw F2 R' B Bw2 Dw U' Lw R' Uw' U Rw B' Uw' F' U' Fw' D' Bw' L2 Lw' B2 Bw' L' Lw' Rw2 R2 B2 Bw' Dw2 F2 U2 L' Lw R Uw R2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 R' F' R Fw'

Not a pb, but I haven't done so well in a long time.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 18, 2010)

OK, whether he likes it or not, me and Jonathan are now racing to sub-10.

10.49, 11.07, 9.51, (13.44), 12.14, 10.61, 9.03, (8.96), 10.69, 11.00, 11.22, 10.51 = 10.63

All non-lucky, except for the 13 which was a PLL skip


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 18, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> OK, whether he likes it or not, me and Jonathan are now racing to sub-10.
> 
> 10.49, 11.07, 9.51, (13.44), 12.14, 10.61, 9.03, (8.96), 10.69, 11.00, 11.22, 10.51 = 10.63
> 
> All non-lucky, except for the 13 which was a PLL skip



I don't know whether I should find solves like that funny or extremely irritating.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 18, 2010)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh. 1:19.19, 1:23.22, 1:18.43, (1:29.28), (1:17.92) = 1:20.28 Stupid counting 1:23


----------



## jiggy (Aug 18, 2010)

New personal best: 16.82.

This is my first timed solve within 10 seconds of the WR. Obviously, 10 seconds is a life time, but I'm really happy at the moment. Today's been a good day.

EDIT: Craziness. Followed almost immediately by a 16.94. I am now officially worshipping at the alter of "Turn slow, look ahead".


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 18, 2010)

salamee said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > 0.83 E perm. It's my fastest PLL <3
> ...



why is it people dont like V perms?? what alg do you use? its one of my favorites!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 18, 2010)

4x4



Spoiler



Average: 1:17.88
Standard Deviation: 3.60
Best Time: 1:09.25
Worst Time: 1:23.36
Individual Times:
1.	1:12.09	Uw U2 L' Dw' Uw U2 Fw' F' Dw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F' Lw2 U Rw Uw2 L' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 B Uw Rw2 D2 Uw2 L' B' Bw R F2 Uw R U Rw2 Uw' R' B Lw2
2.	1:19.70	Fw D Dw U F' Uw U2 B U' R' Fw' F' Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 B' L2 U F2 Rw' R B' Bw' Rw2 Dw Lw' R2 D' Uw Rw' Fw' D' Dw R2 U' R F D'
3.	1:16.66	D2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' Lw Fw2 Rw2 B U B Lw D' Fw' Rw' R Fw2 L2 R' B Bw' L2 Uw' U2 Lw B F2 Dw' Bw L2 R' B' U' B' F2 D U Lw2 Fw' Rw R'
4.	(1:23.36)	Uw' U B' Lw2 Bw' F2 L' Rw Uw Rw Uw Bw Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw2 B2 Bw F' L' R F' Lw' Rw2 Dw R' Bw R2 B Bw Rw2 Bw Dw' Uw' U' B D' Lw2 R' B2
5.	1:21.69	B' Bw2 Rw' F' Rw' R' B2 L' B' Fw2 U' L' Uw' Bw' L' Uw Fw F U' L Bw Dw R Uw' U2 Bw R Fw D U R2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw Dw U' Rw2 D2 Fw2 F'
6.	1:22.45	F2 L R2 Dw2 Uw L Rw2 R D U2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 Lw D' Lw' D Uw2 U' L Rw' D2 Rw B' Lw' Fw' U' F' Lw' B2 F' Dw2 Fw L' R2 Fw2 D Bw2 Dw Uw
7.	1:19.33	R2 Dw Uw2 Bw' D Uw2 Fw2 D Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 F R2 U B2 L2 R2 Uw U' L' Rw Uw2 Lw Bw' Fw' F2 L Rw F2 Uw2 Lw' Bw Lw' Bw2 Rw2 U' Bw' Fw' U'
8.	1:09.74	Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw R' Dw Lw' B L2 R D' Dw2 R Bw Lw2 F2 R2 D' Dw2 L2 Lw R' Dw L' Rw' R2 Fw' Rw' F' R' F' R B Fw2 F Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Rw
9.	1:19.59	Uw2 L' Lw2 R' D Rw' Dw Rw' Bw Dw Uw2 U' B' L' Bw Uw U' F Lw U' B2 Lw Rw Fw' Uw2 B F Uw2 L2 Rw F Dw Rw' D' B2 Bw' Uw L Fw F'
10.	1:16.68	L' R D' Uw2 F2 Lw' D' Lw' U R2 B2 D' B F Uw Bw2 D2 Dw' Uw' Lw Rw R2 Dw B Bw' Dw U B' Dw' Lw' F L R Bw L Lw2 R D2 L Uw'
11.	(1:09.25)	R' Bw2 F Lw D Dw Lw' F2 L' Bw L Lw2 U' B Bw2 Lw Dw' U' L Lw F2 Uw2 B Fw Dw' Bw F2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw Rw B' F Rw' Fw Uw L R2 Bw' Fw2
12.	1:20.82	F2 Lw B2 Fw2 R' Dw' F2 D' L2 Fw2 Dw2 U R U Lw2 D' Lw Uw2 L' Rw R2 Dw' Bw2 D' Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw U' B' L' Rw' F2 Dw' U F2 L' Fw D2 Dw2


Average: 1:15.25
Standard Deviation: 3.13
Best Time: 1:09.25
Worst Time: 1:19.59
Individual Times:
1.	1:19.33	R2 Dw Uw2 Bw' D Uw2 Fw2 D Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 F R2 U B2 L2 R2 Uw U' L' Rw Uw2 Lw Bw' Fw' F2 L Rw F2 Uw2 Lw' Bw Lw' Bw2 Rw2 U' Bw' Fw' U'
2.	1:09.74	Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw R' Dw Lw' B L2 R D' Dw2 R Bw Lw2 F2 R2 D' Dw2 L2 Lw R' Dw L' Rw' R2 Fw' Rw' F' R' F' R B Fw2 F Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Rw
3.	(1:19.59)	Uw2 L' Lw2 R' D Rw' Dw Rw' Bw Dw Uw2 U' B' L' Bw Uw U' F Lw U' B2 Lw Rw Fw' Uw2 B F Uw2 L2 Rw F Dw Rw' D' B2 Bw' Uw L Fw F'
4.	1:16.68	L' R D' Uw2 F2 Lw' D' Lw' U R2 B2 D' B F Uw Bw2 D2 Dw' Uw' Lw Rw R2 Dw B Bw' Dw U B' Dw' Lw' F L R Bw L Lw2 R D2 L Uw'
5.	(1:09.25)	R' Bw2 F Lw D Dw Lw' F2 L' Bw L Lw2 U' B Bw2 Lw Dw' U' L Lw F2 Uw2 B Fw Dw' Bw F2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw Rw B' F Rw' Fw Uw L R2 Bw' Fw2

Need. Maru. Dont. Need. Mefferts.

PB single is 52.51, my first sub 1:05


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2010)

3x3 avg5 24.18 (previous PB 26.44)
avg12 26.45 (previous PB 27.09)

best single in the session was 21.73 (not a PB but my 2nd best non-lucky solve ever; my current single PB of 19.63 was a PLL skip)


EDIT: my lolaccomplishment for the day: On square-1 I just took 21 seconds to finish cubeshape :fp and I still finished the solve in under a minute


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> OK, whether he likes it or not, me and Jonathan are now racing to sub-10.
> 
> 10.49, 11.07, 9.51, (13.44), 12.14, 10.61, 9.03, (8.96), 10.69, 11.00, 11.22, 10.51 = 10.63
> 
> All non-lucky, except for the 13 which was a PLL skip



That is unfair!
How bout a race where I go for sub 10 avg 12, and you go for sub 50 avg 50 on 4x4


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2010)

first sub-4 single on 5x5: 3:59.54

lol got my 5x5 two days ago


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 19, 2010)

7.77 lucky.... coincidence? I THINK NOT!

cmll skip (not pb just funny) also pengy <3


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2010)

@BigGreen
Pengy Timer Owly Edition brings good luck


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 7.77 lucky.... coincidence? I THINK NOT!
> 
> cmll skip (not pb just funny) also pengy <3



That's OWLYYYY.
And yes, he brings luck.
And dances. :3


----------



## pappas (Aug 19, 2010)

3x3
Statistics for 08-19-2010 12:15:28

Average: 12.98
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 9.61
Worst Time: 17.64
Individual Times:
1.	12.86	B2 F L2 R B' U B F D U' R2 D U2 B U' R' D2 U' L' F' D2 R2 D L' U2
2.	13.82	L2 R' D2 U' B F2 U B' F' R2 F2 L' D2 U2 R' D' L R D U2 L2 B' D' B2 F2
3.	14.40	U2 F' R2 B' R D2 U' B F2 L B F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 F2
4.	11.31	D2 U B2 F2 U' B' L' R' U2 L2 R F' D' U' B' F L' D U2 B2 F' D F' L2 R
5.	13.40	F U' R D2 U' L D2 L2 U L B' F U B' L U R' F' D R2 F2 L B' F2 D
6.	13.79	B D' U' L R' B2 F D U R F' D' U2 B F2 R B2 F2 L2 R' U F2 R B2 D2
7.	14.90	R' B2 D U L R' F' L' U2 F L' R B' R2 D' U L2 R U B' F L' R B F2
8.	(17.64)	L' R' F2 U B L' B F2 D L' R D' U B F' L D2 U2 L R D' U' B' L D'
9.	10.19	B2 R2 D' U L2 U' L R2 D U2 B2 F D2 R' D' F' L R B2 F' R D' U B2 F2
10.	(9.61)	F' L' R2 D U' B2 F2 R D2 U2 B' F2 R' U L D' U2 B2 D' U B2 D R D' U
11.	11.44	R2 B F R D2 U R' B F' R F L2 D F2 D' F2 U' L' D' B2 F L' R U' R2
12.	13.73	U2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 F' D' U R D U R D2 F' L2 R2 U2 L R2 D' U R2
All of the solves were non-lucky and the last 5 solves is a 11.79 avg5. Which I'm pretty sure is the exact same as my old pb avg5, and the 10.19 should have been sub 10 but I did the wrong U perm.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice job Pappas. And you had a 9.61, plus a 10 where you screwed up PLL? 
Counting 14.90


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah! I made it into University of Bath the study maths! Exact A level results will be known later


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Yeah! I made it into University of Bath the study maths! Exact A level results will be known later



Say hi to the Malaysian Badminton team for me 
What does the study maths mean? Or is it _to _study maths 
Congratulations


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 19, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 3x3
> Statistics for 08-19-2010 12:15:28
> 
> Average: 12.98
> ...



Very nice average.


----------



## Toad (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah! I made it into University of the West of England to study web design! Exact A level results will be known later


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Yeah! I made it into University of Bath the study maths! Exact A level results will be known later



A* in Maths, Further Maths, Biology and Physics, and an A in General Studies. Of my seven Summer exams, I got 100% in four of them


----------



## Toad (Aug 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! I made it into University of Bath the study maths! Exact A level results will be known later
> ...



O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O

Wow.

Now I feel really thick with A B D...


----------



## Brunito (Aug 19, 2010)

pyraminx avg of 100: 4.43

best avg of 5: 3.68 

Statistics for 08-19-2010 14:32:30

Average: 3.68
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 2.63
Worst Time: 4.57
Individual Times:
1.	3.19	L' U R U' B' R L u' 
2.	(2.63)	R B R' B' R L' U' R l r' 
3.	(4.57)	L' U' R U' B' L B l r' 
4.	3.44	L U' L R' L' U L u' 
5.	4.41	B L' R L' B' R L l' b' 



and best avg of 12 : 4.14




Spoiler



Statistics for 08-19-2010 14:38:33

Cubes Solved: 99/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4.43
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 2.63
Worst Time: 5.88
Individual Times:
1.	4.88	L' U L' R U L U l 
2.	4.95	L U' L R' U' L' U b u 
3.	5.86	U' L' R' B' R B' U' L l' b' 
4.	4.95	U' L' U R U' B' R U l u 
5.	4.41	U L U' B U' L R U' R r' b' 
6.	4.58	U B U' R' L' B' L U' B l r' u 
7.	4.76	B' L R L' R L' R' b u 
8.	4.37	U' L R' B' L U R L' r' b' u' 
9.	5.75	U B' L' R' B U R' L' R' l' u 
10.	5.29	U L' U L' U' B U' B' R u 
11.	4.66	U L B U' R' B' R' U r b' 
12.	3.94	L' U B R' B R L l b 
13.	5.62	B L' B' R' U L' B U' b 
14.	4.23	U L B' L' B R B' l r' b' 
15.	4.18	U' L B' U' R U' L B' L' l 
16.	3.67	U' L' U B L' R' B R' l' r b u' 
17.	3.99	B' U L' U R' U B' U r' b 
18.	3.84	L' R U' L R U' B' L l' b u 
19.	3.68	B' U R L' R L' U b 
20.	5.48	L' R L' B R' L' B' R l' r b u' 
21.	4.71	U' B' L' B R L' U' B' r' b u' 
22.	3.41	R B U' R' U B L R l b u 
23.	5.00	U B' R U' R' L B' R l' r b 
24.	5.65	L B L U' B L' R' L l' r b' u' 
25.	4.01	U L R' B R' L R' U' B' r b' u' 
26.	5.81	B U B' R' B l r u 
27.	3.28	L U B' U R' L' R' B' R' l b' u 
28.	4.68	R U' B' L' B' R U' l' r' 
29.	4.38	U B L U B' L' R U l u 
30.	2.82	B R U' R' U' B R' l b' u 
31.	5.06	U L' B' U L B' L U' r' u' 
32.	5.08	B R U R U R L b' 
33.	4.08	U B U B L' R B L l r' u' 
34.	4.57	U L' B' R' L R' U' L l b' u 
35.	4.36	L' U R U' B' L B R u' 
36.	4.09	U R' L B' L R L' U' l' b' u' 
37.	4.74	U R U' B L' R' B R' l r' b u' 
38.	4.52	U' B U L R' U' B U l' b' u' 
39.	3.19	L' U R U' B' R L u' 
40.	2.63	R B R' B' R L' U' R l r' 
41.	4.57	L' U' R U' B' L B l r' 
42.	3.44	L U' L R' L' U L u' 
43.	4.41	B L' R L' B' R L l' b' 
44.	5.88	U' L U B' U B' U' R' L' r b' u 
45.	4.93	R B' U' R U B L' l r' b 
46.	3.37	L R L U B' U L' B l' b' u 
47.	4.85	B L R B R' B l' b' 
48.	3.51	U L U' R L' U B R L l' u 
49.	4.62	L' B R' U' L U B R l' r' b' u 
50.	4.92	B U' L' U' B' U' B' b' u' 
51.	3.37	B' U L' U' R' L' R U l 
52.	4.93	U B U' L B' L U B' R b' 
53.	5.17	L' U R L' B R' U' L l r' b' u 
54.	2.78	R' U L R L' R' l' u 
55.	5.62	U R' B' L U' B U' r u' 
56.	4.88	U B U' R' U L U' l u' 
57.	4.35	B L R' B' L' R L' B' l r u 
58.	4.16	B R L' B L' B R l r' u 
59.	5.16	U' R B L U B L l' b u 
60.	4.95	L B' R' L' R' B' L' B' r' b u 
61.	5.09	L' U B L U L R' B' b 
62.	4.37	B R' L R L R U' B' l' r u' 
63.	3.96	U L' B' R' B' U' B' R' l' r' u' 
64.	4.05	U' L U L U B' L U B' l r b' 
65.	4.45	L R L' B' U B' U R' l' r' b 
66.	4.65	L R B' L U' R L' U' l r' b' u' 
67.	4.81	R' B' U R' U R B U' l r b' u 
68.	3.35	U R B R L U' B' U R l' b u' 
69.	3.80	L U R' U B' L' R' U u' 
70.	4.45	U L' U R' L U L B l u' 
71.	4.44	L R L' U B' L' U B' r' b u 
72.	2.90	B U R B' U' L u' 
73.	4.00	L' B' L' R U' L l' r' b' u 
74.	4.96	L' R B' L R' U B' U' l' r b' u 
75.	4.92	U L U R' L' R L' B' R' r 
76.	4.37	U B' U' B' U' B L' R' L' l r' b u 
77.	3.78	R B U' R B' L U' L l r' b 
78.	4.93	R L B' L R B R' L l' r u 
79.	5.09	U' R U B R U' L R' r 
80.	5.02	B L' R B L' B U L l r' b' u' 
81.	4.31	U L R U B' R' l' r' b' 
82.	4.82	B R U B U B U' R l' r b' 
83.	4.26	U' R' L B L' R L U l' r' b u' 
84.	3.67	U' R' U' R U' R L U' l' r b' 
85.	5.38	U' L' B' U R' L B R' r' b 
86.	3.00	R U B R' B U' L R' l' r' b u' 
87.	3.76	L B R' L R L R B' b' u' 
88.	4.81	L' R U B' R U L B' l b' u' 
89.	4.87	L U' R B' R U R' b' u' 
90.	4.34	U R B' U R' B' U B' l' r' 
91.	4.58	R' L U R' B L B L' l 
92.	4.50	U L R' B' R' B L U R' l' r b' u 
93.	3.22	R U R U B R B R l' r b u' 
94.	4.54	B' L' U B' L' R U R' r b 
95.	4.18	L U B' L U L' R U r u 
96.	4.77	U R' L' B' L R B' R' l' b u' 
97.	5.01	U L R' B L' R U l r' u 
98.	3.94	U' R' U' L B' R' B U B' l 
99.	DNF	R' U B' R L U' L' r' b' u' 
100.	4.28	B L R' B' L B' R L'


----------



## goshypimple (Aug 19, 2010)

(9.37), 10.99, 9.75, (14.29), 11.52 = 10.75 (σ = 0.74)

seriously, what? 
3x3 is fun


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 19, 2010)

20.83, (23.99), 20.68, *19.84, (15.27), 17.93, 22.27, 15.42*, 19.96, 20.29, 21.75, 23.64 = 20.26
Bolded is a 17.73 avg5
Haha Clock


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 19, 2010)

3.82 avg12

3.72	F2 U' F U R2 F2 R' F' U2
3.44	R' U R2 U' R U2 R F U2
3.58	F' R F U2 F R' U2 F'
(7.65)	U R' F R F' R2 U2 F R' U'
4.86	F' U2 R U2 F' U2 F' R U
*3.93* R' U F2 U F2 U' R2 F' U'
*3.09* R F2 U F' R F' U R' U
*(2.84)* U2 F2 U F2 U R
*3.05* U' R' U' F U R U2 F2
*4.40* U' F2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F R U'
4.96	F R F2 R F U' F R2 F'
3.19	R' F' R' F R2 U' F R U

Bold is a 3.36 avg5.
Both are PB's.
I thought it would take a lot longer to break my avg12 best than it did.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2010)

3x3:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 11.82
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 8.99
Worst Time: 15.19

6 sub-10s  8.99 was OLL skip, rest were NL. Best average of 12 was 11.12 and avg of 5 was 10.68.

FII <3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 19, 2010)

10.33 PLL skip
(would've been sub 10 if my hands were anywhere near the f'ing stackmat)

Cross - D R' F' y' D' L D
f2l 1 - L R' L' U' R' U' R
f2l 2 - L' U2 L U y' R' U R
f2l 3 - L' U L U R U R'
f2l 4 - y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL - R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL - U'

44 moves
4.26 tps


----------



## Weston (Aug 19, 2010)

Kevin Hays learned full OLL in a day 
(He already knew 2-look though)


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 20, 2010)

4x4 PB's, the average of 5 by .03  

Average of 5: 1:09.92
1. 1:08.04 L' F2 B D2 R L U r2 D2 F' r2 U2 D2 L2 r' f' F B R2 U D' F' L2 r U' D2 L' r' u2 F2 r D2 U2 u R U L2 U R f'
2. (1:14.27) R2 L' F U2 u2 B r2 D B2 u2 B f' u' R L' U' L' r' u r2 B U' f2 F2 D2 U' F U2 B' u' R2 B' U2 f' F' B R2 B f2 r2
3. 1:07.80 r2 D u' L F2 B r2 D2 U' F' D2 B2 L2 U R2 r2 D u2 f' B2 r L2 D' R' U D2 F' B2 L' B2 u2 U' D2 f' r2 F f r B2 D'
4. (1:04.60) R F B' D r' B' U2 r2 B r' f F2 D2 u2 L2 f B' L B U u L' D2 B L B2 f U2 D L2 R' F R2 D' R2 F r u2 f B
5. 1:13.90 D R F R' r' U2 r2 B' U F D r R u2 L' U f F' R' f2 L r' u2 F2 U2 R' f U2 B2 r2 D2 U' r2 U L2 r2 F' r' D2 L' 

Average of 12: 1:11.95
1. 1:08.04 L' F2 B D2 R L U r2 D2 F' r2 U2 D2 L2 r' f' F B R2 U D' F' L2 r U' D2 L' r' u2 F2 r D2 U2 u R U L2 U R f'
2. 1:14.27 R2 L' F U2 u2 B r2 D B2 u2 B f' u' R L' U' L' r' u r2 B U' f2 F2 D2 U' F U2 B' u' R2 B' U2 f' F' B R2 B f2 r2
3. 1:07.80 r2 D u' L F2 B r2 D2 U' F' D2 B2 L2 U R2 r2 D u2 f' B2 r L2 D' R' U D2 F' B2 L' B2 u2 U' D2 f' r2 F f r B2 D'
4. (1:04.60) R F B' D r' B' U2 r2 B r' f F2 D2 u2 L2 f B' L B U u L' D2 B L B2 f U2 D L2 R' F R2 D' R2 F r u2 f B
5. 1:13.90 D R F R' r' U2 r2 B' U F D r R u2 L' U f F' R' f2 L r' u2 F2 U2 R' f U2 B2 r2 D2 U' r2 U L2 r2 F' r' D2 L'
6. 1:13.31 R r' F' f R' u' D2 r2 L2 U2 B L u2 F' u2 B R2 f' F2 r D L2 U2 R' r' U f' F' R' B f L' U f' B' D f2 D' r' u
7. (1:18.81) f2 U f' u R F R2 f F B' D u2 B2 D2 u R' L2 F D' B2 U2 B' F r U2 F2 L2 R2 u' r2 B D2 U' f2 B2 u B2 D2 R U2
8. 1:15.00 D L B2 F2 D2 u' B f2 u' D U' f2 R2 u' B2 L u' F r' B2 F' L B' f L D' u2 B' F2 r D r D B2 F2 U2 B2 r B U
9. 1:17.39 R' D' r' u' F f' u' r' F2 L2 R' u L2 D2 L F R U2 F2 L2 B u F2 L' f2 u r' L2 U2 L r2 D' B f u B U F L F2
10. 1:10.35 D r2 f' U2 f' R2 D u' L2 r2 B2 F2 R' D f' U2 F f R f R' f' B F2 u' L U2 B' u2 r D' B' f L2 F' U L D U2 f
11. 1:10.69 r' f2 L U' u2 F r' B2 R' r' D2 r2 R2 L F U' B' U r' R' D2 u f u' D2 L2 U2 D' F' B u' F2 R2 B2 u2 U D r U f
12. 1:08.77 f2 B2 u2 U2 F' r' B2 u2 B' f2 L' f D L F' r2 L2 f F L' B' R' D r2 u' f2 L' R' B' f2 U B R B u2 D R r2 F' L


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tord said:


> My _experiment_ is now complete.
> Theoretically* "full" OLL learned in technically** 5 days.
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to ask about your usage of the word confute...
But I would've been confuted. I learned a new word!

Anyway, my accomplishment. Megaminx OH: 9:50.xx


----------



## Truncator (Aug 20, 2010)

Mainly CLL with some Guimond.

*3.99 avg100*: 4.50, 3.14, 4.53, (6.22), 4.50, 4.33, 3.77, 4.34, 3.63, 2.78, 4.80, 3.67, 4.31, 3.25, 4.21, 3.21, 3.38, 4.70, 3.14, 3.57, 4.07, 4.28, 3.72, 2.45, 3.72, 5.47, 2.71, 3.71, 3.57, 4.22, 3.61, 4.05, 2.93, 2.12, 3.71, 3.15, 4.21, 4.45, 3.47, 2.17, 5.47, 2.27, 4.46, 4.79, 3.92, 4.40, 3.90, 3.56, 3.83, 3.83, 4.06, 3.97, 4.00, 4.24, 4.36, 5.53, 4.07, 3.71, 4.28, 4.12, 4.78, 4.72, 4.54, 5.30, 4.01, 4.37, 4.89, 3.27, 4.96, 4.10, 4.34, 4.89, 3.61, 4.30, 3.40, 4.54, 4.86, 3.96, 3.97, 5.77, 4.14, 4.13, 4.32, 3.87, 4.24, 3.96, 2.88, 4.26, 3.17, 4.04, 4.50, 3.64, 4.15, (2.04), 3.79, 4.10, 5.12, 2.28, 4.20, 3.75

*Best average of 12: 3.40* [PB: 3.27] = 3.61, 4.05, 2.93, (2.12), 3.71, 3.15, 4.21, 4.45, 3.47, 2.17, (5.47), 2.27


----------



## Brian (Aug 20, 2010)

It's kinda late and I'm too lazy to sign out of my brother's account and into mine, but whatever, you know who this is, Kevin..

Anyway. ^ I approve. :3
You know, it's possible that it a sub 4 avg might not place at the next Texas comp. xD


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 20, 2010)

5x5:

2:24.224, 2:11.870, 2:12.607, 2:25.292, 2:13.148, 2:27.308, 2:29.266, 2:10.823, 2:10.147, 2:24.099, 2:24.469, 2:24.405 -> 2:19.825

Yesterday, I was averaging 2:40. The only cubing I've done today is 4x4 sim solves, sighted bld solves, and like 7 5x5 sim solves. Wtf?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 20, 2010)

Lolwut??

Onehanded, new avg PBs... Previous PBs were 19.83 avg5 and 22.36 avg12...

‎20.08, *16.85, 20.00, 21.77, 18.87, 18.51*, 19.41, 20.78, 21.50, (16.78), (26.93), 19.01 = 19.68

Bolded is 19.13 avg5  16.85 and 18.87 were OLL skips. The other 16 was non-lucky


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Aug 20, 2010)

3x3 new pb, average of 5 
13.88 = 12.09, 13.93, (12.06), (17.01), 15.61
lucky


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.02
1. 8.59 U2 F2 B D2 L U2 F D2 U2 L' R2 F' R B F2 D2 F' L2 B R' F B D' R L2 
2. 9.02 R U R' F D R2 U' D2 F U2 D' L2 F2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D L B2 
3. 8.84 R F' U2 D2 F' B' R' B2 F D2 L2 B2 R' F' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 L2 D' R U2 R 
4. 9.82 F' D2 B L' F L F' L F' U R F2 B2 U R B2 L R2 F D2 F R L' D' R2 
5. 10.27 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F D R2 U L' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R D2 R' B' R2 
6. 8.83 D U R' U' B2 L' R2 B D' B R L' D' B2 D U B2 D2 U2 L U D F2 B' U2 
7. (10.33) U' F' B2 U F' L2 U F' L F2 D2 F B2 U' R' B' R2 B2 F D' L2 B2 F D' F 
8. 8.27 L' F' B D2 L' D' R F B D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B L2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B' F' D R D2 
9. 8.60 D' B L' D2 L' D F U' F' L' U B R L2 F B2 D R D R U2 R2 D2 L R2 
10. 9.23 B D' U R2 F U L' U2 L' F B D2 R' B2 L2 R' D R2 L' B2 U' B L2 B2 L' 
11. (7.65) R2 D L2 D F' R' B F D' R' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 L U' F2 D R' B2 R' D R' L2 
12. 8.75 F' R2 F' U' L2 U R' F L2 D2 L D L R' B D2 R2 F' B L D2 B2 F2 D' B2

About 15 solve warm up, my first solves since I got home from Canada. I have gotten a lot, lot better O_O


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 20, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 9.02
> 1. 8.59 U2 F2 B D2 L U2 F D2 U2 L' R2 F' R B F2 D2 F' L2 B R' F B D' R L2
> 2. 9.02 R U R' F D R2 U' D2 F U2 D' L2 F2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D L B2
> 3. 8.84 R F' U2 D2 F' B' R' B2 F D2 L2 B2 R' F' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 L2 D' R U2 R
> ...



wow. :tu Is it your PB?


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 20, 2010)

no pb 39.42 f2l has definetley improved.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 20, 2010)

2:58.27 2-5 relay
YEAHHH 
It took me 13 tries..
3:10.58, 3:04.39, 3:02.34, 3:10.99, 3:00.45, 3:21.78, 3:09.22, 3:02.76, 3:28.36, 3:08.26, 3:13.22, 3:21.20, 2:58.27


----------



## Bogyo (Aug 20, 2010)

Assembled a Maru 4x4 in 7:54.1
It was my 4th "try" because I had to reassemble it to repair the misaligned core. Now I have glued the blocks, hope I don't have to "try" this agian. ^^


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 20, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 9.02
> ...



Rowan's done sub-9. It's because he's awesome.

Edit: actual accomplishment:

Sq1:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 14.20
Standard Deviation: 2.81
Best Time: 7.26 (twice, for what it's worth)
Worst Time: 19.93
Parities: 47
Individual Times: 11.75, 14.56, 16.74, 15.05, 13.27, 19.22, 12.09, 12.46, 16.66, 11.09, 15.46, 15.55, (19.93), 12.64, 13.27, 13.72, 12.23, 12.92, 7.26, 13.78, 15.74, 12.26, 16.17, 16.07, 19.48, 12.62, 11.32, (7.26), 13.84, 17.30, 10.46, 13.90, 12.68, 15.77, 18.54, 9.50, 17.33, 13.64, 11.14, 15.78, 13.18, 15.32, 12.04, 14.82, 11.33, 15.32, 10.01, 11.76, 12.93, 18.34, 18.59, 16.48, 14.06, 15.24, 15.52, 11.32, 14.81, 16.22, 14.32, 14.28, 17.51, 13.45, 16.67, 15.82, 14.66, 14.86, 12.12, 12.10, 13.65, 15.70, 19.35, 18.56, 14.78, 13.82, 8.71, 19.12, 14.26, 14.44, 15.77, 14.56, 17.98, 13.13, 17.13, 13.70, 15.92, 8.41, 12.13, 14.47, 10.68, 17.09, 11.96, 8.94, 19.91, 15.00, 7.92, 12.97, 12.37, 14.66, 16.80, 12.57

I had a rough patch in the middle, where it was sup-15 for a bit, but also a 12.40 average near the end with a counting 17 =/ Also, this is the first time I've properly practiced square-1 in since mid-April, and I'm surprised that I'm only slightly slower.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 20, 2010)

Megaminx single: 1:55.95


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 20, 2010)

4x4 single - 1:00.65

Got to OLL at 44 seconds 
OLL parity plus huge lockup on PLL 
Still no sub-1


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 20, 2010)

First sub 30 average of 100 for square-1 that I know of.

28.91 average


----------



## Asianlikekevin (Aug 20, 2010)

Megaminx single- 1:23.44


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2010)

3x3:

26.77, 29.15, 29.60, 23.44, 27.19, 27.17, 25.89, 26.71, 27.64, 26.78, 22.09, 22.44

avg12: 26.32

 PB average a couple hours after waking up


----------



## Crossed (Aug 20, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx single: 1:55.95



Didn't you average 3 minutes the other day? 

This is Morten btw.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2010)

Square-1:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 35.46
worst time: 1:05.71 :fp

current avg5: 45.81 (σ = 5.66)
best avg5: 39.43 (σ = 1.55)

current avg12: 42.69 (σ = 5.06)
best avg12: 42.69 (σ = 5.06)

times (reset):
36.13, 43.54, 41.96, 38.81, 49.56, 37.92, 41.56, 35.46, 1:05.71, 41.08, 42.59, 53.77 

beat my old avg12 by 12 seconds...I don't time full avg12's on this very often


----------



## qqwref (Aug 20, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 12.23, 12.92, 7.26, 13.78, 15.74, 12.26, 16.17, 16.07, (19.48), 12.62, 11.32, (7.26)



Counting 7.26 :tu


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 20, 2010)

First one was forced EP skip, second was forced EO skip  Only 13.04 avg of 12, not even sub-WR


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 21, 2010)

2x2:

5.79, 3.20, 6.16, 7.90, 5.34 = 5.79 ao5


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2010)

I am the first person to finish the Pochmann level of my Rubik's Slide simulator (all 9 squares are different colors, and get randomly scrambled). Pretty tricky.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 21, 2010)

4x4 single with OLL parity: 1:51.21 (previous PB overall, without parity, was 1:52.80 )

couldn't continue the session because my ridiculously loud maru was giving my mom a bad headache...


----------



## aronpm (Aug 21, 2010)

Clock:

Single: 19.677
Average of 5: 22.175
Times: 22.341, (25.547), (20.032), 22.522, 21.661

Average of 12: 24.279
Times: 26.433, 26.621, 24.238, 23.073, 22.657, 21.060, 25.462, (27.351), 26.473, 24.058, (19.677), 22.717

Session average (83 solves): 28.476

Got my clock yesterday, it's kinda fun.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 21, 2010)

1:43.99, 1:31.42, (1:59.54), 1:31.82, 1:48.93, 1:46.45, 1:38.83, 1:41.12, 1:55.18, 1:37.54, 1:53.14, (1:28.36) = 1:42.84.
1:41.61, (1:35.67), 1:39.04, (1:47.49), 1:40.60, = 1:40.42
3 new 5x5 PBs  Took me 38 tries to get that sub 90, and an Anti-Sune Uccw perm combo xD


----------



## Faz (Aug 21, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2

current avg5: 2.20 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 1.68 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 2.50 (σ = 0.41)
best avg12: 2.21 (σ = 0.48)

current avg100: 2.80 (σ = 0.71)
best avg100: 2.80 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 2.80 (σ = 0.71)
session mean: 2.80


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 21, 2010)

Average of 5: 31.79
1. (25.53) (1,-4) / (3,3) / (4,1) / (5,6) / (0,-1) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (5,-2) / (-4,6) / (4,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,-2) / (6,5)
2. 27.03 (6,3) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (0,2) / (3,2) / (3,6) / (-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-4) / (-4,2) / (4,-2) / (0,2) /
3. (46.69) (3,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (6,6) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (-4,2)
4. 33.43 (-2,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-5) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,6) / (1,2) / (2,0) / (3,0)
5. 34.91 (1,-4) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (3,-4) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (-2,-2) / (4,-2) / (6,1) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,2) / (0,-2) 

Only 1 parity


----------



## dada222 (Aug 21, 2010)

16.78; new 3x3 pb.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Stackmat 2x2
> 
> current avg5: 2.20 (σ = 0.19)
> best avg5: 1.68 (σ = 0.14)
> ...



That's crazy.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2010)

4x4x4: 3x3x3 stage

avg of 12: 14.18

avg of 5: 13.44

non lucky single: 11.63

lucky single (PLL skip): 10.67

all done with inspection :/ and using a blue maru 4x4x4

possibly pbs...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 21, 2010)

Phew. 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.592
worst time: 22.111

current avg5: 13.899 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 11.477 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 14.049 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 12.656 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 13.940 (σ = 1.74)
best avg100: 13.940 (σ = 1.74)

session avg: 13.940 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 13.978

More stats:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.940
1. 12.080 F B2 R' F' D R' D B2 U' B' U B' R2 F' R' F' U' B U F2 B2 R' L2 F2 U
2. 14.166 D U' B L2 F' B' D2 R' D F2 D' F B' U' R2 D2 R2 B L' R2 U' R U L2 R2
3. 10.336 R' F2 B2 D' L' U F2 L2 F U F U' B U B' L D2 L2 R F D' R' L U B
4. 13.731 U2 B F L U B2 F2 L2 U2 F' L B2 F' D' L' D' B2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 L F
5. 14.802 D' U L2 B D B D U2 F R U D L U2 L' U2 D2 F' D2 L' B L' U' D2 F2
6. 14.705 D U2 L2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 D' F' R2 D' F' L' B' F' R2 U2 R' U' R' D B2 D'
7. 13.070 L2 R2 D B U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B' R' L F' R' D' L D2 R2 L2 D R' L
8. 14.611 U' F' D2 F U' D' B U' F2 L F2 R2 D' B' R2 L' F2 U' F U B F' R D L2
9. 12.949 L D2 B2 U2 R B2 L' U' D2 B2 L R F2 R' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L F2 U' R2
10. 16.901 B D' B R' U F' B2 U' L2 B2 R' U2 B L' U2 F2 B U' D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B
11. 12.469 D' U2 R' D F D F L2 R' D' R D' L' B' F R2 F2 U2 B D2 U' L' B2 R' B'
12. 14.983 D' L2 R2 F' B L U R' F B D2 F D' F' U' B2 L2 U R2 D U2 B R2 F' L'
13. 13.589 R D' L2 B U2 D R' D' F L F2 U' L R2 U' R B2 F2 R2 L2 D' F D2 F' U2
14. 17.896+ F2 R U2 L' B2 R2 D2 F R' D2 L B' R U2 R' L D' F B R U' R' B2 L' U'
15. 12.862 L2 F2 R2 B2 L R' B' D2 U2 F U' F' L2 R' D F' R2 D L' U2 B2 F' U F D
16. 12.618 F2 U F R2 F' R D2 F2 L2 U' R D U' R2 B' U R' B2 R B' D L2 R2 F U2
17. 15.145 D L B' U' D L R' B' U2 R' F U' R' D' U' B D' U' B D2 R U2 F2 D B'
18. 13.109 U R2 L U L2 B' L' U' F R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L F R B' U2 L' D2
19. 12.574 R L U' L R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D F' U' B2 R2 L' F U R F' R2 B2 L2 R' B2 R
20. 18.290 F' B U2 F2 D F2 R2 B D' B2 U L2 R F' D' U2 R D' L F' U L2 U F2 D'
21. 14.699 B' D' R' B' L B D' R B2 D' L F' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 L B' U2 F' R' L2
22. 14.304 F' U2 B U2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' B2 R2 D' L2 U B' D F L' F' U2 D F' B' D R2
23. 13.922 R B' R2 L B' D' U2 L2 R' B' L U' B U2 D2 B L D F' L B2 U2 F2 D' U'
24. 12.819 L' B2 D L B U B U2 F2 R U B L' U B' L2 D2 L R' F' U B' R D2 B2
25. 14.443 D2 B F' U' R2 U2 B2 L' R' D B2 L' B' U' D2 R2 U2 D2 B R2 L' U B L F2
26. 12.095 R U L2 F2 R' D' U2 R B2 F2 D' R' F2 L U2 F L' U R' D2 B F2 D' B R
27. 16.191 U R F L2 B U2 F' U L' B' U2 L' F R' F' D' R' L' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D U2
28. 13.494 L2 F' L F' D2 B2 U D F' D2 U2 F B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F U R2 D U F R' L'
29. 16.102 F' R2 F2 L F2 U F' L' B R B' R D' F' R D' R' U B2 U2 L D' F L B'
30. 10.889 B R2 B F2 R D2 L' B2 F' D' L B2 R B U' F' B R D2 R2 F D' U' R' B
31. 12.101 F2 B' U2 F B2 R U2 R2 D2 F' L2 R D2 L' F R F B U2 D R' F B' D B2
32. 11.650 F' U F R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R D R2 F2 U' B' R L2 F2 L2 F U B' D2 L2 U' D'
33. 17.761 U F' D' B U2 B L D2 B U L R F2 D2 U' L B2 R B2 D' F D2 U2 L R
34. 14.854 L F B' D F2 L' R2 D2 R D' L' R' D2 R' U2 D' L D' L' R2 D2 F' R B' L2
35. 15.482 R2 F2 U' B U' D2 B' D B' R2 U' B' D2 F L2 R D F D2 B D' F' B' L' R
36. 17.897 R B2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U' L U' L D R' F2 U B2 D' U2 B' U2 D L2 U D F'
37. 14.940 U2 F' B' R' F R' L' B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D' B' R B' L' D L' D L' D2 R2 F2
*38. (9.592) U2 R' B2 L' R' U2 F' D U B F' L2 F L R' D' R2 B' L' U' R' U2 R D2 L*
39. 10.998 U' F2 U' R F' L F' R2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 F' B' D R2 F2 B' L F U F L' D
40. 13.376 B2 L' U' D2 F U R F' B' U2 B' L U' R2 D R2 F L' F2 L' F B2 D' F' R'
41. 12.606 D2 F L2 D' L2 B D' R2 B' R' L' B2 F L F2 R U F2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F2
42. 10.828 F L R B2 D R2 F U' R B2 U' L B2 L2 F L2 D2 R D2 F L2 D F' L U'
43. 14.087 U2 D2 F D L F' U' D2 B2 L2 R F2 B' R B2 L2 D U R L2 U D L F U2
44. 12.342 B' R F2 U D B R' U2 L' U' F2 R D' F B' U L U' B2 R L2 U' D B R
45. 12.547 D F L' U' R' B U' D L F' B' U B F2 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F U R B'
46. 13.004 U' F' R2 B2 U' F D L R' D U' B L' F2 L D' B F' D B2 L' R2 D' L2 U'
47. 15.068 L2 F D2 B2 L D U2 L2 F2 L' D' B' U R L2 F B' U B L' B L2 F2 R' L
48. 11.832 F2 R2 F L D' R U F2 U2 B R U' D' R B' L2 D' U F' U L2 D2 R2 D' B2
49. 16.986 U2 R U' B R' L' U2 R' B2 F2 L2 R2 D F B2 U2 D L' B' R U B2 F L R2
50. 14.627 D R L2 U B D' B' D R' F' D' U B2 F U2 R' U2 R' F U' R L' B' L B'
51. 15.732 L' D L2 U B F2 L U2 D B2 R' D2 F L D B' D B U L B D F' B' D2
52. 15.690 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' L R D R' F' R' L2 U B F' L' R' D L2 D U2 L D2 F'
53. 15.767 B2 F' L2 D F2 B U F2 U' R L F' U2 L' F R' F U' R2 U2 F U2 B' L U
54. 15.657 D R L F' L2 D2 R B2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 L U D' R2 B' D2 B' F L' R2 B L2
55. 13.445 L U F2 U2 R B L' B' U' F' D F D' U2 L2 F' U' D F' U' R2 L' D2 R U2
56. 14.630 F' D2 U R2 D B2 D' R L U' F R' D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' D R D' R U' L2 R'
57. 16.931 B' R2 D2 B2 R U L D' U' L F' U2 R' U' R2 F' U L2 U2 B' D' B L R2 F
58. 13.413 L D' L' B R' F2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B' L D' B' D' U2 R2 D2 F D2 U B2 L' U'
59. 15.673 B L U' D' R2 L' D L2 B R' U' L' B' D2 L' F U2 L' R2 D2 L D2 B F2 R2
60. 11.524 U2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 D U' L' U2 R' F2 U2 B U R' L' B2 F2 L U2 R' L' D' U2
61. 13.005 U2 B' F2 U D F R' B' L U2 B' U R2 L' B' R' D B' L2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2
62. 13.995 R2 U R L2 B' R2 L U' D2 L D R2 B F' D F' L U' L R2 U' R2 D U' F2
63. (22.111[POP]) F L' B F U F' L' F D2 R2 L D' U2 F L2 R2 B L' F' D L' B L' D' U'
64. 12.915 L' R U B2 D2 L' R2 F' B U2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 F2 U D2 L2 D L R' D2 U2 R'
65. 12.672 L F2 R' F2 L F' B2 L' R2 B2 R' L' F2 R' L2 D' L2 R U2 B' F L D2 B' U2
66. 15.459 L B2 U2 D B2 F2 L' R2 U' D B R L2 F U L2 D U' F D R' U2 D2 L F'
67. 14.103 B2 L' B' R F D' L' B' F' R F' D' U F' B2 D' U2 B F2 R' U2 L' D' R L2
68. 16.974 R2 U' L R U R' U L U2 D2 F2 U D2 R' D U' R' F2 L2 F' U' L' R' B' R
69. 12.611 D' R2 F' D2 R L' F' L U D F L F U L D2 R' U2 F2 L R2 U2 F B' U'
70. 13.688 U' F' U' D2 R2 U' R' F L' F L' B' L' D' U F' D' U' F' U2 L B2 U B' R'
71. 14.049 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 D R F' U' L2 B' U D R' D' F2 L2 B' U' F B R D' F L'
72. 13.069 D B' U' B2 F L' D B' F U2 L2 D' R B2 U2 D' R' U2 F' L U2 R B2 F2 U2
73. 12.985 B2 F2 U2 D2 B2 F R2 L' F D2 U' L U2 R' D L B' D' F2 U L D L' F2 D2
74. 11.990 R' U2 F' D U' R' D' U' R L F B2 D L' B D F2 D' L R' F2 L' U' F U
75. 14.839 F2 L B D2 L2 F L F U2 L F2 R' F2 R2 F' L2 F' L' R' U' R' L D2 B' D'
76. 14.460 L U B' U2 D R2 L D' R U F2 D R2 F D F2 L' D' U2 B2 R' L2 B' L R2
77. 13.002 B D F' D L2 R F2 L' U2 L2 R2 U2 L' D2 U L' F R' D' R' B D2 L F' L'
78. 13.840 D L D R D' U2 R' D' R2 F D' F' D R' F D2 R' L' U F2 B' U R F2 R'
79. 13.760 D2 U B R F B2 U2 L' F' B R2 F2 L' D R F2 L' U2 B U L' U' R D F
80. 13.586 F' D' U2 B D' U2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 D B' U R' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D B U B2
81. 11.911 D2 B F U2 D' R' U2 F R2 U R U2 F' B L' F U' B2 L R U R' B L B2
82. 11.902 L F2 L2 R2 B D U2 L' F B' U B' F L2 F B L' F L B' L2 F L2 R D2
83. 13.422 L2 D F2 D2 U2 F2 B R2 L U' R2 B' L2 R D2 L B2 R' B U B2 R U2 R' D
84. 13.503 F2 R' F' B2 U' B R' F L2 B D2 U' B2 D' L U R' D2 R2 B F L R U2 L2
85. 11.009 B2 L2 U R' L' U2 B L B' L F D R U' R U2 F2 L' F2 D B2 U' F' R' B2
86. 14.907 R' F' U F' B' D' L D B2 L' B D2 U2 B' L2 B2 D' U F2 R B' L2 F2 U' D2
87. 12.917 R' D' L' F2 R' F R U D' F R2 U2 L2 R2 F' D F' U2 L R' U R' F2 D L2
88. 12.574 F' L2 F' R L F2 D' L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' B' L2 F2 U2 D F L2 F U B2 D U
89. 13.391 B2 D R' D2 B L2 B2 F2 R' L D L2 B U R' L' U2 R2 B' L R D B L2 F
90. 14.526 R F' R' B' F2 D B' F' L2 U2 F2 B2 L' F2 R L' D2 U L2 F B' U2 L2 B D2
91. 15.360 D F2 D U' R' L' U' R' B2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 U D' L2 B R' F2 B2 R' D2
92. 19.212 R' L2 D F' R2 F' D2 L D2 B L D U2 F2 B' U2 R2 F L U' D2 B L U' D'
93. 13.188 F2 B R U B D U' B R' U' R' L B F' L' R' U' B2 L' F' R' F' L R2 B
94. 14.656 F2 L' R B' R' F' L2 F R2 L B' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F D B2 D2 R F' L
95. 13.388 R' L D' B' L2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F B' D2 R' D' U F2 B R L D B
96. 14.278 D2 B2 R L' B' D R B U' F D' U' F2 D2 U' L2 U L2 D U F2 D F2 U L
97. 11.941 U2 R L2 B2 R L' F' R' D2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R' F2 B2 R2 L' F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2
98. 14.046 B' L2 F D U' F R' L2 B' R U' L2 B2 L2 F D' U2 L2 U D2 L' U B D B2
99. 13.501 U L D R2 U F U2 B2 L' F' D R2 B' D' U2 R' F' D L2 U L F2 R' L2 U'
100. 14.151 R B L U D' L2 R2 D F' L2 R B F2 R D' R F' L' R' B2 L' F' R B' D'

PLL skips - 3
OLL skips - 2
9.52 was nonlucky (Antisune + H Perm)

Best avg5:
Average of 5: 11.477
1. (9.592) U2 R' B2 L' R' U2 F' D U B F' L2 F L R' D' R2 B' L' U' R' U2 R D2 L
2. 10.998 U' F2 U' R F' L F' R2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 F' B' D R2 F2 B' L F U F L' D
3. (13.376) B2 L' U' D2 F U R F' B' U2 B' L U' R2 D R2 F L' F2 L' F B2 D' F' R'
4. 12.606 D2 F L2 D' L2 B D' R2 B' R' L' B2 F L F2 R U F2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F2
5. 10.828 F L R B2 D R2 F U' R B2 U' L B2 L2 F L2 D2 R D2 F L2 D F' L U' 

Best avg12: 
Average of 12: 12.656
1. 14.940 U2 F' B' R' F R' L' B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D' B' R B' L' D L' D L' D2 R2 F2
2. (9.592) U2 R' B2 L' R' U2 F' D U B F' L2 F L R' D' R2 B' L' U' R' U2 R D2 L
3. 10.998 U' F2 U' R F' L F' R2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 F' B' D R2 F2 B' L F U F L' D
4. 13.376 B2 L' U' D2 F U R F' B' U2 B' L U' R2 D R2 F L' F2 L' F B2 D' F' R'
5. 12.606 D2 F L2 D' L2 B D' R2 B' R' L' B2 F L F2 R U F2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 F2
6. 10.828 F L R B2 D R2 F U' R B2 U' L B2 L2 F L2 D2 R D2 F L2 D F' L U'
7. 14.087 U2 D2 F D L F' U' D2 B2 L2 R F2 B' R B2 L2 D U R L2 U D L F U2
8. 12.342 B' R F2 U D B R' U2 L' U' F2 R D' F B' U L U' B2 R L2 U' D B R
9. 12.547 D F L' U' R' B U' D L F' B' U B F2 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F U R B'
10. 13.004 U' F' R2 B2 U' F D L R' D U' B L' F2 L D' B F' D B2 L' R2 D' L2 U'
11. (15.068) L2 F D2 B2 L D U2 L2 F2 L' D' B' U R L2 F B' U B L' B L2 F2 R' L
12. 11.832 F2 R2 F L D' R U F2 U2 B R U' D' R B' L2 D' U F' U L2 D2 R2 D' B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2010)

V-cube 5 assembled in 4:38.00


----------



## SuperNerd (Aug 21, 2010)

First sub 3:30 mean of 3 on 6x6

Mean of 3: 3:28.08

1. 3:32.33 U2 2L' 2R L 3F B2 2L D' 3R' 2F D U2 2R' R' 2U 2B' 2D2 D R D F D 2D' 3F' D 3F 2F 3R2 L' 2D2 2F B R 3F2 B' U2 2F2 L' U2 2B' 2U L' 2L2 2F 2R' 2U2 3U' 2L' 3R 2B2 2F' U2 D2 2B' U' 2B2 R' L' 3U 2D2 3F2 2B' R' 2U2 D' B2 F' 3R 3F2 2U2 B 3R 2B' 2R' 3F' 2L 2D2 B 2B' 2D 

2. (3:16.40) D' 3U' 2F' D 3U2 2U' U2 3R L 2L' 3F' B2 2R2 R2 3U 2R2 D 3U2 3R R2 U2 L' 2R' U2 3U2 2U 3R' D L' 3U2 3R2 D2 U 3F 2L2 2R' F' L 2D 3U 2R' 2B D B L' R 2F2 2D 2R2 2U2 F 2B' 3U R 3F B L 2B' 3U' R' 2L' L' B L2 2L U' 2D 2U' B' 2L 2U' R2 2D2 2R' L2 3R2 2F 3F2 F 2L 

3. (3:35.52) 2D2 2L 3R 3F' 2R D' 2U 2D' R' 3R' 2R' 2D 3R 2B2 R' L2 F 2R 2U' 2F2 2B 2U 3R U' 3R2 3U2 2F2 2L2 U2 2D 3F2 L' 3F 2F 2B' D2 3F2 2L 2R2 3R' R' U 2R2 3R 2L' 2U' U D2 3F2 2R' B2 2B D2 R2 3R2 2R2 2L' F2 2D U2 3R' 2U2 R L2 2U 2R' 2U' 3U2 D2 R2 B 3R' 2L U 2L2 3F 3U2 3R 2F' 3F 

All three solves had OLL parity, the 2nd solve is a new Personal Best single by about 10 seconds.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2010)

master magic single 5.79 after 4 solves ever.

edit: 5.48

edit2: 4.88


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2010)

8.35 NL 3x3 single. Hand scrambled because I was at a train station, but the cross wasn't particularly easy so I'll count it as a PB. Forced PLL skip.


----------



## Forte (Aug 22, 2010)

Average of 5: 13.84
1. 13.84 (-2,0) / (6,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-1,2) / (-3,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) /
2. 12.93 (1,-3) / (0,5) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (-3,-1) / (6,0) / (6,0) /
3. (21.56) (-3,-1) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (5,6) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (3,1) /
4. (12.00) (-2,6) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (6,-4) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (-4,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) 
5. 14.75 (1,3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,4) / (-4,5) / (-2,4) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (5,-1) / (6,6) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (5,5) / (0,-5) 

lol scrambows


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Stackmat 2x2
> 
> current avg5: 2.20 (σ = 0.19)
> best avg5: 1.68 (σ = 0.14)
> ...




Sub 3 a100 is insane


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Stackmat 2x2
> ...



fixed


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 22, 2010)

Full Pll and 20 second single NL.
Now for Oll...


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 22, 2010)

Average of 12: 18.84
1. 18.34 D' R' L B2 D2 L D U2 R2 B U2 L' R' F' U' R' U R2 U' D' L2 B L' F D2 
2. 17.84 U' D' L2 F L' F L' B F2 U' D2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R B2 F2 U F2 B2 L' 
3. (22.25) F2 L D R' B' D' B' L2 B2 F L R U' B D U' L2 D R2 F2 B2 U' B F D' 
4. 19.29 D2 R B' U' B F' L2 D2 B L2 U' L D' R F' D L U B' D2 F' B2 D F' U2 
5. 17.71 R F D' L2 B F D' L U D L2 D' B' R' U2 R2 F' D2 F D' F2 R D B D 
6. 18.82 B' D' U B L' R2 U D2 R2 F B2 L2 U' R2 F U' F2 B' R B U L' B' D R2 
7. 17.10 B2 F U L2 B' U L2 B2 L2 R' F' L2 B2 R D' F2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U F2 
8. 17.96 U L D2 F' D L R B F R F' D L2 U2 R' D' L2 R2 D U' B2 D F' U' F' 
9. 21.66 R' U2 F' B2 D' R B U F' B' D2 F D2 U2 R L2 U D' B' R B D B F2 U' 
10. 17.71 L U B' L' D2 U' B D' R D2 F' U2 B2 D R B' F2 U L' R' F D U B' R 
11. 21.97 R L2 U2 F' D R U2 L2 D2 B' F2 U2 D' R' B U' F' D F' L' D F2 D F R' 
12. (16.73) R L2 U L F' R2 B L2 R2 F2 U L' U' L D L' F' L' U' L2 U' D F R' D2 

First Sub-19 Avg. of 12 on 3x3. Love my F-II


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 22, 2010)

Posting for my Dad...
2:13 2x2 single 
I taught him to solve this morning. All intuitive (he hates algs)
Hopefully I can teach him A-perm later, PLL is annoying intuitively.
He so frustrating to teach. I taught him Pyra ages ago, and he can do that in a few mins. I wanna get him sub 1 on 2x2 by Ausnats


----------



## pappas (Aug 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Posting for my Dad...
> 2:13 2x2 single
> I taught him to solve this morning. All intuitive (he hates algs)
> Hopefully I can teach him A-perm later, PLL is annoying intuitively.
> He so frustrating to teach. I taught him Pyra ages ago, and he can do that in a few mins. I wanna get him sub 1 on 2x2 by Ausnats



Nice. My dad hates cubes, also try and teach him to permute corners by taking the corner out adjusting the top layer and inserting it in the correct spot if he hates algs.

Also sub 6 7x7 5:56.xy. Centres were roughly about 3:10.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Stackmat 2x2
> 
> current avg5: 2.20 (σ = 0.19)
> best avg5: 1.68 (σ = 0.14)
> ...


:tu
only CLL? and what cube are you using?


----------



## Faz (Aug 22, 2010)

lanlan, and mostly CLL, and diagonal EG's. I make them up as I solve  I just do the opposite CLL, and then cancel it into R2F2R2


----------



## pappas (Aug 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lanlan, and mostly CLL, and diagonal EG's. I make them up as I solve  I just do the opposite CLL, and then cancel it into R2F2R2



Instead of doing opposite EG's why wouldn't you just do R2F2R2 before the CLL and then do the correct CLL?


----------



## Faz (Aug 22, 2010)

Because I can usually predict the whole solve if I see the diagonal layer. doing R2 F2 R2 would mean I would have to recognise CLL, plus the layer would be worse.


----------



## pappas (Aug 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Because I can usually predict the whole solve if I see the diagonal layer. doing R2 F2 R2 would mean I would have to recognise CLL, plus the layer would be worse.



Thats really smart I'm doing that from now on.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 22, 2010)

Avg12:
13.99, 16.08, 14.29, 15.17, 15.00, 16.92, 15.92, (21.64), 16.59, 14.25, 14.04, (12.84) = 15.22

16.59 avg100:


Spoiler



16.62, 14.39, 16.90, 16.16, 15.63, 18.50, 23.30, 14.06, 15.64, 19.46, 12.66, 15.84, 16.71, 16.77, 16.97, 20.85, 16.90, 18.59, 14.12, 16.68, 18.27, 16.44, 13.57, 14.88, 16.67, 17.80, 15.49, 16.44, 15.20, (12.14[PLL skip]), 16.65, 15.55, 17.08, 17.22, 14.81, 15.01, 13.99, 16.08, 14.29, 15.17, 15.00, 16.92, 15.92, 21.64, 16.59, 14.25, 14.04, 12.84, 19.19, 18.05, (28.90), 12.91, 14.15, 15.47, 15.99, 17.12, 18.69, 17.58, 12.52, 13.45, 15.01, 17.51, 15.85, 17.51, 16.31, 15.40, 20.50, 13.24, 21.67+, 16.59, 17.47, 13.17, 14.44, 19.33, 16.19, 20.77, 16.41, 14.82, 16.65, 17.98, 16.36, 17.55, 16.79, 17.50, 17.10, 15.45, 13.20, 16.71, 15.24, 15.42, 16.83, 16.41, 16.25, 15.60, 23.45, 20.81, 18.99, 19.60, 23.60, 16.77


Quite a lot of pops in there, including one where I was onto OLL on 7


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 22, 2010)

sub 4 on Master Magic  I got it a week ago.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 22, 2010)

oh and also a average of 100 



Spoiler



17.49, 17.09, 17.71, 21.94, 17.55, 15.58, 19.41, 20.35, 17.50, 18.85, 18.87, 19.17, 19.54, 13.96, 15.12, 15.12, 30.44, 20.83, 15.73, 15.95, 19.70, 17.06, 18.03, 17.14, 16.75, 19.78, 19.17, 17.38, 21.14, 19.44, 20.48, 16.99, 20.29, 22.13, 18.91, 18.39, 18.72, 17.47, 16.88, 17.81, 16.40, 19.07, 22.16, 16.86, 21.66, 21.46, 16.83, 16.26, 17.46, 17.18, 18.32, 19.34, 16.76, 22.06, 14.65, 21.76, 17.39, 19.47, 21.52, 14.85, 19.33, 15.44, 22.21, 18.22, 18.80, 18.32, 18.59, 19.46, 17.07, 17.58, 17.00, 16.48, 19.99, 15.74, 17.68, 19.81, 20.15, 19.86, 17.56, 20.29, 20.38, 19.85, 20.57, 18.85, 19.41, 17.07, 15.90, 17.47, 16.63, 19.30, 19.68, 19.33, 19.87, 17.20, 18.62, 29.33, 19.33, 18.82, 24.51, 15.78


stats:

number of times: 100/100

best time: 13.96
worst time: 30.44

current avg5: 20.89 (σ = 2.57)
best avg5: 16.47 (σ = 1.91)

current avg12: 19.33 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 17.14 (σ = 1.81)

current avg100: 18.64 (σ = 2.22)
best avg100: 18.64 (σ = 2.22)

session avg: 18.64 (σ = 2.22)
session mean: 18.71



good times, good times. pun intended.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 22, 2010)

Forte said:


> Average of 5: 13.84
> 1. 13.84 (-2,0) / (6,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-1,2) / (-3,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) /
> 2. 12.93 (1,-3) / (0,5) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (-3,-1) / (6,0) / (6,0) /
> 3. (21.56) (-3,-1) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (5,6) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (3,1) /
> ...



lol, 19.90 average for me


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll do them later


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 22, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.20
1. 8.79 D' U' L2 D F' R2 L' B2 L' R2 D R' U2 D L F L' U2 D2 B' L2 F' R F2 U 
2. 11.20 F' U2 B R U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' U' F2 B L' U F' D2 U L' F U D F2 U' 
3. 8.56 R2 F' B2 L' F' B2 R F2 U2 L B' F2 U' R' L' D2 F2 U L F' R' L' F R L 
4. 9.12 D' B F R' F' D2 F' D L2 U' R2 F' R2 D' L' U R' U D2 B R2 F' L2 U2 R' 
5. 10.83 U L F2 D2 B D2 R2 L F' R L' D2 F' R2 B2 F2 U L2 F' D' L2 B2 F2 D U2 
6. 9.94 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 D' L B' D U2 B U' L' B' U2 D' B' U F' L D R' L D2 
7. 7.41 D' L B U' F2 U D2 L D2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B R D2 R D B' L2 U' R' L2 B 
8. (7.04) U2 B' F' L2 R D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U F D2 B' R' L' B2 R U' D' L' U L2 R U 
9. (12.79) B2 R' L' B2 D2 L' D' F U' L' U F2 L' R B D2 L' F2 L2 F2 B2 U D L' B 
10. 9.59 R' L B' R' U R U2 F L' F U L' D2 F D2 F' L' B R' U2 L U R2 F' U2 
11. 9.31 U' F L U D R U2 R' D' B2 L' F' D U' L2 B2 L2 R U2 L2 R B' U2 R2 B' 
12. 7.23 B' F U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' R' U' R' L2 U' R2 U' R2 D' R B' R2 L D' B' F 

lol three low 7's the 7.41 was OLL skip and the rest were non-lucky with super easy F2L

EDIT: 10.02 a75


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 22, 2010)

My Dad has memorized Sune  He's not really speedcubing, he's just messing around 
His Sune execution is like, 8+ seconds (less than a move per second)
He also thinks it's slightly unfair to inspect, so that basically counts towards his time. He got a 1:13 nl a few hours ago 
I kinda taught him Sune intuitively, showing what each move does, because he wouldn't allow me to teach him otherwise.

@onionhoney: wow... slow down xD

Edit: Loool, k, fix'd.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> His Sune execution is like, 8+ seconds (less than a *move per turn*)



Say what?


----------



## Faz (Aug 22, 2010)

Ya, <1 mpt


----------



## aronpm (Aug 22, 2010)

I heard that Faz can do over 5 moves per turn.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

WOOHOHOOO! 

I taught my mum how to do magic!  I taught her a method I discovered myself (without the twist)  Hopefully she will compete in the next competition


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2010)

Doesn't seem right posting this here next to all these insanely more impressive times, but I just did 2 sub 20 full step back to back for the 1st time.
Getting there.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2010)

Forte said:


> Average of 5: 13.84
> 1. 13.84 (-2,0) / (6,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-1,2) / (-3,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) /
> 2. 12.93 (1,-3) / (0,5) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (-3,-1) / (6,0) / (6,0) /
> 3. (21.56) (-3,-1) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (5,6) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (3,1) /
> ...



(8.52), 9.24, (17.18), 9.46, 11.68 = 10.13

No warm-up


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

What the...

7.21 F2 B' R' U2 L' R' D2 R D2 U' R' L2 D' R' D' U B2 D F2 B R2 F D2 U' L' 

Completely non-lucky (yes 1x2x2 skip), but I'll call it non-lucky >:-(
Easy OLL and T-Perm <3 It felt like 7 tps


----------



## dada222 (Aug 22, 2010)

16.38 new 3x3 pb (with my old cube!), and magic pb: 1.76.

Seems to be the last solve I do with magic


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.21
worst time: 14.38

current avg5: 11.82 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 9.61 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 11.53 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 10.10 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 10.85 (σ = 1.21)
best avg100: 10.85 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 10.85 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 10.85

Finally, I can now proudly say: I am sub-11


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 7.21
> worst time: 14.38
> 
> ...



Congrats! What's your pb avg of 12 btw?


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Aug 22, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.98
1. 3.61 R2 F' R2 U F R'
2. 2.90 F R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' F'
3. 2.68 U F' U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F'
4. (2.16) F2 U F U F' R U2 R'
5. 3.35 U' R2 F2 U' F U' R F' R U2
6. 2.23 R2 U F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R2
7. 2.28 U F U' F R' U2 F R U2
8. 2.99  R2 U R U' F U F2 U
9. 3.79 U' F U2 R2 F' U F U
10. (3.98) U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F U'
11. 2.66 U F U' R2 U R' F2 R'
12. 3.33 U F U' F2 R' U' R' 


Average of 5: 2.40
1. 2.68 U F' U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F'
2. (2.16) F2 U F U F' R U2 R'
3. (3.35) U' R2 F2 U' F U' R F' R U2
4. 2.23 R2 U F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R2
5. 2.28 U F U' F R' U2 F R U2 

Average of 100: 3.78

good avgs


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2010)

Eduardo Lins said:


> Average of 12: 2.98
> 1. 3.61 R2 F' R2 U F R'
> 2. 2.90 F R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' F'
> 3. 2.68 U F' U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F'
> ...



nice

off topic: i lol'd when i saw that your official 5x5 single is faster than your 4x4 single


----------



## Escher (Aug 22, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.75
1. 8.38 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D2 U F2 B R L2 D2 U L B2 U' F2 L B2 L2 U' D2 R B2 
2. (10.06) U D' R' F D2 R L2 D' U' R L B L' D B L2 U' D B' U' R2 F R2 U2 D' 
3. 8.37 B' R' D2 R2 L U2 L2 R U2 L B' R' D R2 F' B2 U2 F D' U B L2 U' R2 L2 
4. 9.63 L' F2 U' F B' L' D' B2 L' F' D2 U R B' F D2 L2 B2 U' B2 F R2 B U2 R2 
5. 8.71 L2 F2 L U' D' B2 D' F2 R L D R B' F2 L2 F L' U F D2 R F2 D2 R2 L' 
6. 8.58 U' D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F R D2 L B' F' U2 L F B2 U' L2 R' F' B2 R2 L' B' 
7. 8.84 L' U' B' U2 R L' B2 U' R2 D2 U2 B D2 R B2 F2 R' L2 F' R F2 R L' D L 
8. 8.31 D B U B' U D2 L' U' R2 D L' U' D L U' R2 F U B L U' F2 B' L' R' 
9. 9.43 L2 U D R D F U2 D' F B' D2 R' B F U B U D' R' D B U2 R2 L' B2 
10. (6.61) R D2 F2 U B' L B' D L R' B' D R2 L F2 B' D2 L' U' R L2 B2 L' F L 
11. 8.62 R2 D2 R' U2 F B2 L' U' L' B' L B R U2 L B2 U2 F2 B' D' F2 B2 R2 F' U2 
12. 8.61 L2 F B U2 D' R2 D' R L' F D' L' R' F B L' U R' L' U2 L F' U2 B F


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 22, 2010)

wat


----------



## Escher (Aug 22, 2010)

Average of 100: 9.69


Spoiler



1. 10.38 L2 F' L' R B2 D2 L F B L2 U L' B2 U L F2 U' B2 L' F U2 R' L U2 R2 
2. 8.74 D' R' D' L2 D2 F' R L' B U D2 F' D U' F R2 B' D' L R' D R B' U D 
3. 13.16 L F2 U L2 U' F2 L U2 R L B2 U L' B2 U R B R' F' R' D2 R' B F2 D 
4. 9.28 B' D2 L' D' L' B' U F2 R' B R' D2 L' F' U' B L F' L F2 U' B' L2 D' R2 
5. 11.71 D U L' F R L B' F2 D2 L F2 B L2 U B2 D2 L2 B' R B L' B' R' U' B' 
6. 9.69 B2 L' B L' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L D R' F R F U R' L2 F' D B L' R2 F B' 
7. 9.49 D B2 R' F2 B' U2 L R' U D R2 L' D' B' U' B F2 L U2 B2 R B D2 L2 F' 
8. 9.89 L D2 L' B2 L D' B2 U2 B' D U B D' R U' D B2 F L2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 
9. 8.89 D2 F B2 D' B U' D2 R L' F B' L' D2 L' B R2 L2 D F2 L R' D' L' R' B' 
10. 9.84 B D F L2 D L D L F' B U D2 L' R2 D2 L F2 B' D2 L2 R' B2 L2 R B 
11. (16.61) U2 R' F' U' R' D2 B2 U D' L' R D2 B D' L2 R' B R' F R L2 F2 U' L' R2 
12. 8.94 U L2 F' R D B' D2 F R2 F' L2 R' B' D B D2 U' R2 F U R' D2 U L D2 
13. 8.77 R U F' D U' R' L U' F U2 D2 B R' B' U2 D2 L2 D F2 U R' U R2 F2 R 
14. 10.06 D' B U D2 F2 L R F' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F U B F2 U' 
15. 8.02 B' F2 R2 D' R' D' B2 U2 B' R' L2 B L' F2 L2 U2 B L' R' D' R' L2 F' B' L 
16. 10.18 U D B2 U' D2 L R' U F2 L F U' B D2 F L B L D2 B' L2 F L' F B' 
17. 8.77 L F R2 B2 U2 D' B2 L R' D2 U R2 D2 B D2 F L' D' F' D' L' R2 F L2 U 
18. 9.70 B2 U2 R2 B' F' L U' L2 U D2 B R2 B2 U2 D2 F B2 L D2 L2 F' U' L R F' 
19. 9.47 U' R2 U' R' L' D2 F U2 R2 D F2 D L' D2 F' D U F' L R U L2 B' F L 
20. 10.10 L' R B' D L2 B' R U' D2 L B' R' D' R' L' B2 U B L' F2 R2 L B2 U L' 
21. 8.63 U D' B' R D' B U' B U D' R B' L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 L2 U' D2 B2 L' F' B' 
22. 10.03 B U' B2 F' U' L' D2 U' F D U' R D2 F L B D U' L' B' D' L2 B' R' B' 
23. 9.12 L2 D' U' B2 R F2 B2 R' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R U L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' R2 U' 
24. 9.86 L2 D B' D' L D' R F D' B L2 F U L2 F2 R' F' U2 F L F2 D B2 R L' 
25. 8.01 F' U' R L' D U R' U R' U' B2 R' L2 B U2 L R D2 U B' L2 D' B' U' F2 
26. 9.63 R F' R L U' R U' L R' F2 L2 R2 F R F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 B F U B' 
27. 11.00 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 F R' U D' L2 D' U' F2 D' F' R' U F' R' D' L R B R F' 
28. 10.16 B2 F R U L U R U2 B2 R2 L2 U F U' B2 R B F U2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D 
29. 9.92 D2 R' D B2 F2 L2 D' B' L2 F2 L' R' D' B' U' B2 D' B2 D L R2 B2 U D2 B2 
30. 10.78 F' D B' D2 F' B' L B D' U' F R D2 R U' L' B2 L2 B' U2 F2 R B U2 B' 
31. 8.12 F U2 R D B2 F' R F2 B' R D2 L R' D2 R D F R' D' B2 R B L D' B2 
32. 9.61 D R' D2 U2 L' R' D2 B2 F D F' D' R2 B2 D2 R' B R F' R' F' L2 F U2 B 
33. 10.24 D' U2 F2 R' D' F2 R L' F2 U' F D L U2 L2 D F' D' L' F2 L F' L D' L2 
34. 8.95 R B2 F2 R2 B L' U B' D' F2 B' L' U' R D U L F U' R2 U2 B L' D' F2 
35. 8.84 B R' L' D' R2 U2 R' U2 F' L' B2 D F2 D R U' R2 D R F' L' F D2 U' R2 
36. 9.94 U B2 R L' B' D' L D' B' F2 L2 U2 L' D L B' F2 D' R' B2 R D F R' U2 
37. 10.33 R' U2 D2 L2 D' F B U2 L' U L D2 U R2 D2 R D' L R' D' B' D' F2 B U2 
38. 11.77 L' F R D' U F U F' B U' B' D L2 B F' U B L2 R F2 L F2 B' D' F 
39. 10.61 U' D2 L' F' R' F2 R L F2 D2 L' D F L D' U F' B L R' D2 L U2 L' U 
40. 15.23 U D' B' F2 U2 B2 D L' U' L2 D' F U2 R2 U2 D B' D L B2 D2 B U' R' B 
41. 9.01 B U2 R' U2 B' F U' F' D2 U2 L' F B' L2 R2 D' R D B' U R2 U' B2 F' R' 
42. 11.26 U' R2 F' R B D F B2 D2 U2 L R' B' L B' F D' B2 D' U2 B L2 D' F2 L' 
43. 9.38 B L2 D B' D2 L2 B2 L' D2 F D R2 U2 D R2 D L F' L R' F' D' U F' D' 
44. 9.17 F R2 L D' L2 U2 D F' U F2 B D' F2 L' B2 L B2 U' B2 D' L R2 B2 L2 R2 
45. 9.05 U2 L2 F D2 F U2 F2 U' F B2 L' D2 B' D' L' U' B D' L U2 L' B' R F2 L' 
46. 9.38 U' D F2 D' B' L' F R2 B' L R D B2 L R' B R' U L U' D B2 F U' R2 
47. 9.30 F2 D' F2 U L F' D U2 B L' R' D U' L2 B D L' B' R2 F' B D B R' U 
48. 9.42 L' D U F' R' U2 R2 L B' D2 R2 L B2 U B R' B' R F' L' B' U' B U' D 
49. 8.51 R D' L2 F R B D' B L R' B' F' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 U' B U' B2 R2 
50. 9.49 D2 F2 U R U2 F2 B2 L' R D F L R' U' F2 L2 R' D2 F' L' B2 R' F2 U R' 
51. 9.58 F' B' L' B' R' B2 F' L2 U L2 D' U L' D' F B2 D2 U B L' R D U2 B' D' 
52. 9.80 L2 U B' F R B2 F' L' D' R2 L U2 D2 B' L2 U B F' L' B' U R' U' D2 F2 
53. 8.83 L' F L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 L' D R L D2 B2 U2 B L F' B' U2 L2 D U' F' 
54. 10.14 B' L2 F2 B2 D' L' D2 U' R B' R L' F B R2 U' D2 F2 L2 R' F2 R' L' D B 
55. 9.59 B' D L2 B2 D' B' F' R L B2 L' F2 U2 F' L' U' D' B2 R2 U F2 U L' D' L2 
56. 10.15 L2 U2 R' F' D' F' U2 F' L D B2 R2 L F L R U' D B2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R' 
57. 12.64 B' R F' U2 R' L D' L' D2 U2 L' U F2 B D U R' D' L2 F D F2 L' R' B' 
58. 10.46 F' L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 B U' D2 F' D R2 D' R' U' B' F' R2 L' F2 B U2 L2 U 
59. 10.89 D' B U' F U2 F2 D2 B2 F L U2 L2 B2 R F' D2 F2 R' F D' B' L' F R2 U 
60. 9.77 L U R' L B L F' D2 B' R' L U' F' R U' L2 U2 D L' B2 L2 F2 D2 B R 
61. 8.70 L' U2 D B U2 F' B' U2 F' L' D L' U R' D F U' B2 L R2 F' U R D' F2 
62. 10.93 U2 L2 R' U D' B D F' U2 L2 D' R' L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 U' B' L' U' B U2 F 
63. 9.67 L' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' L2 U2 F D R2 L D' L U' F D2 R' U' F' L' U 
64. 8.38 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D2 U F2 B R L2 D2 U L B2 U' F2 L B2 L2 U' D2 R B2 
65. 10.06 U D' R' F D2 R L2 D' U' R L B L' D B L2 U' D B' U' R2 F R2 U2 D' 
66. 8.37 B' R' D2 R2 L U2 L2 R U2 L B' R' D R2 F' B2 U2 F D' U B L2 U' R2 L2 
67. 9.63 L' F2 U' F B' L' D' B2 L' F' D2 U R B' F D2 L2 B2 U' B2 F R2 B U2 R2 
68. 8.71 L2 F2 L U' D' B2 D' F2 R L D R B' F2 L2 F L' U F D2 R F2 D2 R2 L' 
69. 8.58 U' D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F R D2 L B' F' U2 L F B2 U' L2 R' F' B2 R2 L' B' 
70. 8.84 L' U' B' U2 R L' B2 U' R2 D2 U2 B D2 R B2 F2 R' L2 F' R F2 R L' D L 
71. 8.31 D B U B' U D2 L' U' R2 D L' U' D L U' R2 F U B L U' F2 B' L' R' 
72. 9.43 L2 U D R D F U2 D' F B' D2 R' B F U B U D' R' D B U2 R2 L' B2 
73. (6.61) R D2 F2 U B' L B' D L R' B' D R2 L F2 B' D2 L' U' R L2 B2 L' F L 
74. 8.62 R2 D2 R' U2 F B2 L' U' L' B' L B R U2 L B2 U2 F2 B' D' F2 B2 R2 F' U2 
75. 8.61 L2 F B U2 D' R2 D' R L' F D' L' R' F B L' U R' L' U2 L F' U2 B F 
76. 10.27 L B F2 U' R' U B2 F' L' F B2 U2 R2 B' U' R2 F2 L F L2 D2 R F' D B2 
77. 8.75 B D' U' F2 B2 L' B' D' B2 R F2 D2 B2 F' U L2 B F2 L2 U' B2 D' U B' D2 
78. 9.53 D U' B2 L' F R' L2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' U' F R U' R' L2 U2 F2 D 
79. 8.70 L' F' D' B2 L B' L' B' R2 U2 D L2 D U B2 D2 U2 R U' B' F R2 U' L' B2 
80. 11.07 L B' R' F' U' B R2 U2 L R F2 B' R D2 F U2 F' D U2 L' B2 U2 F D' F' 
81. 10.47 D F2 U F D U2 B2 D R B2 D B2 U2 R' D' L D2 F U' L D2 B2 L2 F' U2 
82. 9.03 U F R' L D2 F D2 B2 F' U D' B' L2 B' D2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 L F' R U' D 
83. 9.85 U2 R2 F' L' F' B U' R B L U' D2 R L U' D2 L2 B' U F B2 D' B L' U' 
84. 10.10 R D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 L' U' F' L2 D' F' U R B' L' D2 F' D' R' D2 U B F D2 
85. 7.86 U2 B U R2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' U B L U' F' D' R' U L' D F2 D R' U' 
86. 9.31 B' L2 D' B R2 L2 F2 D2 F' U L U2 D R2 U B' L' U L2 U2 D2 R2 U' R2 D 
87. 10.40 D F R' F B L' B D' F' R F' U' L' F' L' D' F' L' R2 D' U B R2 L B 
88. 10.62 U2 L D' U L2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L' D' L B2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' D F' L' 
89. 10.24 B U2 B' L2 U' L2 F L' U' R2 D' U B R D2 B2 L2 U2 R' L' F' D' B2 R2 B' 
90. 8.75 L U2 F' L R2 F2 R U2 F2 U F2 R' U2 R' B U2 L2 F' B2 U D2 R L D2 B2 
91. 8.59 L2 B F2 L' B D' R L2 F B' U2 B' F' U B2 L' D2 F R' D2 R U R F U 
92. 9.75 D F' L' R U F' L' B L B2 L' U F' D R B2 L2 R F R' F2 R' D' R2 B2 
93. 8.86 U' F' B' D U' L2 D' L R B2 R' L' D2 L' F U L2 F' R2 D2 R D2 L F2 B 
94. 10.43 U R F2 B R' D2 L' U' B R' L B' L' F' R' B2 U' B2 L2 B L F' U' R' B2 
95. 9.44 B R F' D F' D R' F2 U' B' D' L F2 B L' U' D2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 
96. 10.25 R2 D' U F2 L' R' B L B' R' B2 F R2 F' L' U' R F L2 D U B2 F' D2 R2 
97. 9.17 L' R2 U F' D L2 U2 B F' D2 L2 B L' F' B2 L2 R' D' L' B L2 B' F' U2 F' 
98. 9.69 F2 B U B2 D2 R' L F L' F2 U D R U2 B' F L R' B D L' R2 B2 F D 
99. 10.39 U R2 U F' U2 D B2 U2 F' B U F' B' D2 B2 D B' R F B' L D' R D2 L2 
100. 9.81 R2 F B2 D2 F L F' R2 B' L2 D U' F2 D B' U2 B' U L' U B R B' U2 R


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome =)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > number of times: 100/100
> ...



Thanks  My PB avg12 is 9.92 

My new accomplishment:

2.86 avg12 on 2x2   The avg100 was 3.7x...


----------



## Escher (Aug 22, 2010)

Rolled!

Average of 5: 8.36
1. 8.55 L2 U R U' L' R B2 D2 U F B2 R D2 U2 B' L' U F' L U' R2 D U R D2 
2. 8.20 B' D F2 L U B2 D' U' B' L U' R' B' F R L2 B' L R' U D' B L D' L 
3. (8.71) U' D R' F2 L' F2 D' R' D2 L B' L F' R2 F2 D B' D' R' B' D2 B2 R' F B2 
4. (8.20) U F' U2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 F L' B2 R2 L D2 L' U L' U' L F' R2 D F U' R' 
5. 8.33 R2 U L2 B' L2 B L2 U L2 R F U' B2 D2 F' B' R2 B F U L' B D L F' 

Average of 100: 9.46


Spoiler



1. 9.12 L2 D' U' B2 R F2 B2 R' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R U L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' R2 U' 
2. 9.86 L2 D B' D' L D' R F D' B L2 F U L2 F2 R' F' U2 F L F2 D B2 R L' 
3. 8.01 F' U' R L' D U R' U R' U' B2 R' L2 B U2 L R D2 U B' L2 D' B' U' F2 
4. 9.63 R F' R L U' R U' L R' F2 L2 R2 F R F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 B F U B' 
5. 11.00 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 F R' U D' L2 D' U' F2 D' F' R' U F' R' D' L R B R F' 
6. 10.16 B2 F R U L U R U2 B2 R2 L2 U F U' B2 R B F U2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D 
7. 9.92 D2 R' D B2 F2 L2 D' B' L2 F2 L' R' D' B' U' B2 D' B2 D L R2 B2 U D2 B2 
8. 10.78 F' D B' D2 F' B' L B D' U' F R D2 R U' L' B2 L2 B' U2 F2 R B U2 B' 
9. 8.12 F U2 R D B2 F' R F2 B' R D2 L R' D2 R D F R' D' B2 R B L D' B2 
10. 9.61 D R' D2 U2 L' R' D2 B2 F D F' D' R2 B2 D2 R' B R F' R' F' L2 F U2 B 
11. 10.24 D' U2 F2 R' D' F2 R L' F2 U' F D L U2 L2 D F' D' L' F2 L F' L D' L2 
12. 8.95 R B2 F2 R2 B L' U B' D' F2 B' L' U' R D U L F U' R2 U2 B L' D' F2 
13. 8.84 B R' L' D' R2 U2 R' U2 F' L' B2 D F2 D R U' R2 D R F' L' F D2 U' R2 
14. 9.94 U B2 R L' B' D' L D' B' F2 L2 U2 L' D L B' F2 D' R' B2 R D F R' U2 
15. 10.33 R' U2 D2 L2 D' F B U2 L' U L D2 U R2 D2 R D' L R' D' B' D' F2 B U2 
16. 11.77 L' F R D' U F U F' B U' B' D L2 B F' U B L2 R F2 L F2 B' D' F 
17. 10.61 U' D2 L' F' R' F2 R L F2 D2 L' D F L D' U F' B L R' D2 L U2 L' U 
18. (15.23) U D' B' F2 U2 B2 D L' U' L2 D' F U2 R2 U2 D B' D L B2 D2 B U' R' B 
19. 9.01 B U2 R' U2 B' F U' F' D2 U2 L' F B' L2 R2 D' R D B' U R2 U' B2 F' R' 
20. 11.26 U' R2 F' R B D F B2 D2 U2 L R' B' L B' F D' B2 D' U2 B L2 D' F2 L' 
21. 9.38 B L2 D B' D2 L2 B2 L' D2 F D R2 U2 D R2 D L F' L R' F' D' U F' D' 
22. 9.17 F R2 L D' L2 U2 D F' U F2 B D' F2 L' B2 L B2 U' B2 D' L R2 B2 L2 R2 
23. 9.05 U2 L2 F D2 F U2 F2 U' F B2 L' D2 B' D' L' U' B D' L U2 L' B' R F2 L' 
24. 9.38 U' D F2 D' B' L' F R2 B' L R D B2 L R' B R' U L U' D B2 F U' R2 
25. 9.30 F2 D' F2 U L F' D U2 B L' R' D U' L2 B D L' B' R2 F' B D B R' U 
26. 9.42 L' D U F' R' U2 R2 L B' D2 R2 L B2 U B R' B' R F' L' B' U' B U' D 
27. 8.51 R D' L2 F R B D' B L R' B' F' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 U' B U' B2 R2 
28. 9.49 D2 F2 U R U2 F2 B2 L' R D F L R' U' F2 L2 R' D2 F' L' B2 R' F2 U R' 
29. 9.58 F' B' L' B' R' B2 F' L2 U L2 D' U L' D' F B2 D2 U B L' R D U2 B' D' 
30. 9.80 L2 U B' F R B2 F' L' D' R2 L U2 D2 B' L2 U B F' L' B' U R' U' D2 F2 
31. 8.83 L' F L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 L' D R L D2 B2 U2 B L F' B' U2 L2 D U' F' 
32. 10.14 B' L2 F2 B2 D' L' D2 U' R B' R L' F B R2 U' D2 F2 L2 R' F2 R' L' D B 
33. 9.59 B' D L2 B2 D' B' F' R L B2 L' F2 U2 F' L' U' D' B2 R2 U F2 U L' D' L2 
34. 10.15 L2 U2 R' F' D' F' U2 F' L D B2 R2 L F L R U' D B2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R' 
35. 12.64 B' R F' U2 R' L D' L' D2 U2 L' U F2 B D U R' D' L2 F D F2 L' R' B' 
36. 10.46 F' L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 B U' D2 F' D R2 D' R' U' B' F' R2 L' F2 B U2 L2 U 
37. 10.89 D' B U' F U2 F2 D2 B2 F L U2 L2 B2 R F' D2 F2 R' F D' B' L' F R2 U 
38. 9.77 L U R' L B L F' D2 B' R' L U' F' R U' L2 U2 D L' B2 L2 F2 D2 B R 
39. 8.70 L' U2 D B U2 F' B' U2 F' L' D L' U R' D F U' B2 L R2 F' U R D' F2 
40. 10.93 U2 L2 R' U D' B D F' U2 L2 D' R' L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 U' B' L' U' B U2 F 
41. 9.67 L' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' L2 U2 F D R2 L D' L U' F D2 R' U' F' L' U 
42. 8.38 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D2 U F2 B R L2 D2 U L B2 U' F2 L B2 L2 U' D2 R B2 
43. 10.06 U D' R' F D2 R L2 D' U' R L B L' D B L2 U' D B' U' R2 F R2 U2 D' 
44. 8.37 B' R' D2 R2 L U2 L2 R U2 L B' R' D R2 F' B2 U2 F D' U B L2 U' R2 L2 
45. 9.63 L' F2 U' F B' L' D' B2 L' F' D2 U R B' F D2 L2 B2 U' B2 F R2 B U2 R2 
46. 8.71 L2 F2 L U' D' B2 D' F2 R L D R B' F2 L2 F L' U F D2 R F2 D2 R2 L' 
47. 8.58 U' D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F R D2 L B' F' U2 L F B2 U' L2 R' F' B2 R2 L' B' 
48. 8.84 L' U' B' U2 R L' B2 U' R2 D2 U2 B D2 R B2 F2 R' L2 F' R F2 R L' D L 
49. 8.31 D B U B' U D2 L' U' R2 D L' U' D L U' R2 F U B L U' F2 B' L' R' 
50. 9.43 L2 U D R D F U2 D' F B' D2 R' B F U B U D' R' D B U2 R2 L' B2 
51. 6.61 R D2 F2 U B' L B' D L R' B' D R2 L F2 B' D2 L' U' R L2 B2 L' F L 
52. 8.62 R2 D2 R' U2 F B2 L' U' L' B' L B R U2 L B2 U2 F2 B' D' F2 B2 R2 F' U2 
53. 8.61 L2 F B U2 D' R2 D' R L' F D' L' R' F B L' U R' L' U2 L F' U2 B F 
54. 10.27 L B F2 U' R' U B2 F' L' F B2 U2 R2 B' U' R2 F2 L F L2 D2 R F' D B2 
55. 8.75 B D' U' F2 B2 L' B' D' B2 R F2 D2 B2 F' U L2 B F2 L2 U' B2 D' U B' D2 
56. 9.53 D U' B2 L' F R' L2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' U' F R U' R' L2 U2 F2 D 
57. 8.70 L' F' D' B2 L B' L' B' R2 U2 D L2 D U B2 D2 U2 R U' B' F R2 U' L' B2 
58. 11.07 L B' R' F' U' B R2 U2 L R F2 B' R D2 F U2 F' D U2 L' B2 U2 F D' F' 
59. 10.47 D F2 U F D U2 B2 D R B2 D B2 U2 R' D' L D2 F U' L D2 B2 L2 F' U2 
60. 9.03 U F R' L D2 F D2 B2 F' U D' B' L2 B' D2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 L F' R U' D 
61. 9.85 U2 R2 F' L' F' B U' R B L U' D2 R L U' D2 L2 B' U F B2 D' B L' U' 
62. 10.10 R D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 L' U' F' L2 D' F' U R B' L' D2 F' D' R' D2 U B F D2 
63. 7.86 U2 B U R2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' U B L U' F' D' R' U L' D F2 D R' U' 
64. 9.31 B' L2 D' B R2 L2 F2 D2 F' U L U2 D R2 U B' L' U L2 U2 D2 R2 U' R2 D 
65. 10.40 D F R' F B L' B D' F' R F' U' L' F' L' D' F' L' R2 D' U B R2 L B 
66. 10.62 U2 L D' U L2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L' D' L B2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' D F' L' 
67. 10.24 B U2 B' L2 U' L2 F L' U' R2 D' U B R D2 B2 L2 U2 R' L' F' D' B2 R2 B' 
68. 8.75 L U2 F' L R2 F2 R U2 F2 U F2 R' U2 R' B U2 L2 F' B2 U D2 R L D2 B2 
69. 8.59 L2 B F2 L' B D' R L2 F B' U2 B' F' U B2 L' D2 F R' D2 R U R F U 
70. 9.75 D F' L' R U F' L' B L B2 L' U F' D R B2 L2 R F R' F2 R' D' R2 B2 
71. 8.86 U' F' B' D U' L2 D' L R B2 R' L' D2 L' F U L2 F' R2 D2 R D2 L F2 B 
72. 10.43 U R F2 B R' D2 L' U' B R' L B' L' F' R' B2 U' B2 L2 B L F' U' R' B2 
73. 9.44 B R F' D F' D R' F2 U' B' D' L F2 B L' U' D2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 
74. 10.25 R2 D' U F2 L' R' B L B' R' B2 F R2 F' L' U' R F L2 D U B2 F' D2 R2 
75. 9.17 L' R2 U F' D L2 U2 B F' D2 L2 B L' F' B2 L2 R' D' L' B L2 B' F' U2 F' 
76. 9.69 F2 B U B2 D2 R' L F L' F2 U D R U2 B' F L R' B D L' R2 B2 F D 
77. 10.39 U R2 U F' U2 D B2 U2 F' B U F' B' D2 B2 D B' R F B' L D' R D2 L2 
78. 9.81 R2 F B2 D2 F L F' R2 B' L2 D U' F2 D B' U2 B' U L' U B R B' U2 R 
79. 8.02 B' U2 L2 U F' U D' R' F2 R' F2 L' U2 D L2 U' D B' F2 L2 R2 B U F U 
80. 9.36 B2 L2 F2 R D F2 B2 U R2 L2 F' R2 D2 L' U' R2 L' D2 B2 R' L U' D2 R B2 
81. 7.78 D' L2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' D2 B' U' R2 L' F U L' R2 D' U F2 R' U' D2 B' F D 
82. 9.38 L F2 R' B2 D' F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B' U' L2 U F' D2 B F' D' U' B' F' 
83. 9.61 F2 B L2 B U' R2 D' L2 B2 F U F L' D F B' U D2 B2 F' U' F' R' D2 U 
84. 10.52 U' L D2 F L F' U' B2 F2 L D2 U2 F L2 U' D2 F2 L F L' U R' D' B U' 
85. 9.56 B2 F L2 B U2 B' L' R D' U L B2 R L U2 D L2 F' R' F R2 U' F U2 F2 
86. 9.08 U' B' R2 U2 D B F2 R2 F2 L2 F B R' B2 L2 R' D F U2 L' B R' D2 R' B 
87. 8.58 L D' L U D' F2 L B' R' U R' L2 F2 U' R2 U' R' L' F B2 D2 B D' L' R2 
88. 8.41 U2 L' F' U' D R2 L' B' U2 D' F' L D2 F' D2 R2 F2 L' R D' L B2 R U' B' 
89. 10.05 F' U2 B U2 F' L B2 D R' U L B F2 U L F' U B' R L2 D' B D' U' F2 
90. 9.71 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' U R' B' U' L' U F2 B' R B2 L' D2 U2 B U F2 D' R D F' 
91. 8.55 L2 U R U' L' R B2 D2 U F B2 R D2 U2 B' L' U F' L U' R2 D U R D2 
92. 8.20 B' D F2 L U B2 D' U' B' L U' R' B' F R L2 B' L R' U D' B L D' L 
93. 8.71 U' D R' F2 L' F2 D' R' D2 L B' L F' R2 F2 D B' D' R' B' D2 B2 R' F B2 
94. 8.20 U F' U2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 F L' B2 R2 L D2 L' U L' U' L F' R2 D F U' R' 
95. 8.33 R2 U L2 B' L2 B L2 U L2 R F U' B2 D2 F' B' R2 B F U L' B D L F' 
96. 8.68 L2 B' L2 D2 F' D' U F' R' F' U2 B' U2 B L2 B2 F' R' D F' B L2 F2 R' D 
97. 10.15 F D L' B' F L' F' U2 L' F' B L F2 D B2 R' B2 D2 B U2 L' B D L U' 
98. 8.91 D F2 R' F' B' L B' D' R' U' B R2 L2 F2 B' U2 B' L B' R' D U2 R' F R 
99. (6.19) U2 D' B2 R L D' L' D2 R B' U R2 U D B L2 D' R2 F2 D' L' B2 R U' D 
100. 9.61 U' R' D2 R' L' U2 D L2 R F' L B' U' F' D' L' F' R' U F2 L2 B' R' U2 F2



Solve 99 was full step:

Solution
x2 F' R' D' R' U2 L (6)
U' R' U' R2 U R' (12)
U R' U R U2' R' U R (20)
y' R U R' U' R U R' (27)

f' L' U' L U f (33)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U (45)

= 7.27 tps


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2010)

TPS > time =O

I reiterate: Rowan is awesome. Who else has had a sub-9.5 average of 100? (Other than Faz and Rowe).


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2010)

4x4:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:46.60
worst time: 2:10.12

current avg5: 1:52.03 (σ = 2.26)
best avg5: 1:52.03 (σ = 2.26)

current avg12: 1:56.30 (σ = 4.97)
best avg12: 1:56.30 (σ = 4.97)

session avg: 1:56.30 (σ = 4.97)

1:57.36[OP], 1:56.86, 1:54.49[O], 2:10.12[OP], 1:59.93[P], 1:59.71[P], 1:51.26[O], 1:50.11[O], 2:07.33, 1:55.21, 1:50.78[P], 1:46.60

previous PB single was 1:51, previous PB avg5 was 1:58...dont time avg12's on this very often because maru causes headaches


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2010)

Hubi?


----------



## Forte (Aug 22, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 5: 13.84
> ...



Only 3.71 seconds faster


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> off topic: i lol'd when i saw that your official 5x5 single is faster than your 4x4 single



look at fortes
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SHIN02

3:06 4x4 single (us nationals 2010)
2:35 5x5 average (Vancouver open 2010)

25.69 Square-1 average of 12 with some parity cp (only double js)

28.69, 28.93, (21.00), 22.40, 21.65, 21.65, 28.13, 24.55, 29.13, 22.83, 28.97, (29.72), 21.66


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 22, 2010)

Yay, another 4x4 average of 5 PB, over a second faster than my previous one 

Average of 5: 1:08.75
1. (1:12.68) L2 U' u' D2 L' U' L' R' D' r' F' R2 u' r2 D2 L' U2 u F' D f F2 U' R' U2 u2 r' u' F u2 B F2 U2 B2 L U' r' D2 F' L2
2. 1:09.47 r' u D2 f R' r2 L' B' U' r2 R' L2 u L2 u' U B D F2 R' U' u R' B U' u' D2 R2 u' B2 F' u' F D B2 D B R B2 U'
3. (1:02.85) U2 r2 u f' L2 R2 u2 L' f2 L R u U D2 f2 r' B2 F D u' R' U2 R' f' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B F' D' F D R B r' f' L' r'
4. 1:11.27 U2 F f2 U' B2 U D2 L' u' U D F2 f' B2 r' u r2 f' U2 u r' u2 f' B' F' U2 F D F' f r' L' B' u D2 F2 U' u' R' L2
5. 1:05.49 U' L2 B' L2 D U L2 U' B2 r L' U2 D' f u D' R2 U2 u R2 B2 L F' R U2 r U' F' L' U B F2 u2 U2 R u2 r' f' R2 B' 

The mean was 1:08.35.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 22, 2010)

New Personal Best at 3x3!
12.57, I got a PLL skip though.

Statistics for 08-22-2010 16:35:57

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.93
Standard Deviation: 3.24
Best Time: 12.57
Worst Time: 36.27


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 22, 2010)

26.90 OH NL single.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2010)

OH:

Average: 18.99
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 14.62
Worst Time: 22.59
Individual Times:
1.	17.60	U' L2 R' D R B' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R U L' U' R D U2 L2 B F2 L B2
2.	20.00	F R2 B F2 L' D F2 L' D2 R2 U' B F2 L2 B' D L' D L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' D
3.	19.76	L B F2 L2 D U L R U2 B2 R2 F2 L R2 B2 R B R2 F R F2 L D B F2
4.	22.45	D' U2 L R B' F L2 F2 D' U F' U F2 L' R D' U2 B U F2 R D' U2 L' B2
5.	17.10	D' U' B2 D2 L' R F L D2 B2 F D' U B2 L2 D2 U' L U R2 D U2 F L' F
6.	19.14	R B L B' U2 R2 F' L D2 U' F D B' L R2 F U2 L2 U R2 U' B' F' U2 F2
7.	17.53	D2 L' B L' R2 B2 U B F D U' L D2 B' F' R' D' L' B' F2 D2 L2 R2 D2 F'
8.	18.86	B' R D' U' B2 F2 D2 B' F D2 F' L2 R D2 B' D F2 R' D U2 B2 F2 U B2 F
9.	18.58	B' F2 D' U B D U' L2 R U R' U' R D U' B2 D' U' B2 L R B' L R2 U
10.	18.89	U2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 B2 F2 D U B D2 B2 L' D L' R' B' L' B' D' U' R U' R2
11.	(14.62)	L' R2 D' U B' R F D' R2 F2 L R' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B' D2 U2 L B2 F U2 L
12.	(22.59)	D' U' F2 L' R' U' B' D U' F' D' L D U2 F L' D' F2 D' L' R2 B2 F' D U

Phew!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2010)

3x3: first ever sub-26 avg12

21.88, 25.06, 28.99, 24.85, 24.23, 29.59, 27.88, 26.89, 27.67, 23.89, 28.05, 21.85 = 25.94


after that starting going downhill..retarded lockups..once resulting in a 6-second R perm... :fp


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> V-Cube 7 Illusion:
> 
> 1:47.98, (1:39.97), (1:53.58), 1:49.71, 1:44.62= 1:47.44 (σ = 2.11) avg5



am faster now =D

1:15.27, 1:25.49, (1:27.83), 1:23.41, (1:13.60)= 1:21.39 (σ = 4.41) avg5


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 23, 2010)

25.95 average of 5 on clock. My first real average. Second day playing around with it.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2010)

sub-4 avg5 on 5x5: 3:55.25...have now had a 5x5 for one week


----------



## Anthony (Aug 23, 2010)

And just like that, *summer's over* for me.

It was fun while it lasted, but I'm a senior now and have to start filling out college aps and what not. :/ I'm definitely not going to stop cubing, but I'm going to take it easy for a while and probably not be on the forum as much.

Anyway, good way to wrap up the summer.
9.12, 9.82, 9.23, (12.23), 8.90, 10.92, 9.67, 9.91, 10.12, 10.60, (8.82), 9.10 = 9.74
8.9 was forced OLL skip.

Bye guys. <3


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> And just like that, *summer's over* for me.
> 
> It was fun while it lasted, but I'm a senior now and have to start filling out college aps and what not. :/ I'm definitely not going to stop cubing, but I'm going to take it easy for a while and probably not be on the forum as much.
> 
> ...



):


----------



## chris w (Aug 23, 2010)

8.85 with xcross and forced oll skip


----------



## Weston (Aug 23, 2010)

Eduardo Lins said:


> Average of 12: 2.98
> 1. 3.61 R2 F' R2 U F R'
> 2. 2.90 F R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' F'
> 3. 2.68 U F' U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F'
> ...


Wut
Eduardo Lins?
Edward Lin?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd noticed him a while ago. I thought it was just Edward Lin messing about at first


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 23, 2010)

I suck :/

times (reset):
7.94, 8.58, 9.88, 6.09, 4.96, 5.72, 9.34, 5.75, 3.68, 4.46, 5.84, 10.77, 10.30, 6.61, 9.68, 6.78, 5.71, 8.80, 7.83, 7.58, 6.81, 6.71, 7.66, 6.90, 6.77, 8.69, 9.30, 5.52, 5.47, 5.83, 11.47, 7.81, 6.80, 7.43, 8.58, 7.94, 7.36, 9.91, 6.02, 6.08, 6.52, 9.40, 10.66, 6.55, 10.40, 6.75, 9.90, 4.75, 7.28, 8.00 = 7.51 (σ = 1.67)

Man that's slow. It felt waaay faster. Damn bad solves (10s) :/

3s: 1
4s: 3
5s: 7
6s: 13
7s: 9
8s: 5
9s: 7
10s: 4
11s: 1
_______
<7s: 24
>7s: 26

So obviously this means I suck :/
Damn consistency. Pretty bad scrambles  That's why my fastest single was a high 3.

I very unhappy. This was supposed to be an accomplishment


----------



## Faz (Aug 23, 2010)

olook

5.40, 5.40, 6.02, 7.28, 3.97, 6.25, 5.47, 7.53, 4.50, 6.19, 6.83, 6.58, 6.18, 11.02+, 5.56, 6.56, 7.08, 6.52, 7.06, 5.56, 6.83, 6.68, 6.58, 7.66, 7.65, 7.11, 6.63, 7.08, 5.25, 6.80, 6.08, 6.11, 5.44, 5.59, 3.68, 5.66, 7.16, 6.19, 5.72, 9.94, 5.08, 5.90, 5.36, 5.50, 7.02, 7.55, 5.52, 5.97, 6.55, 3.40 = 6.25 avg50.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 23, 2010)

*Clock*:

*Single*: 10.853
*Average of 5*: 13.249
Times: 13.161, 14.309, (11.356), (22.298), 12.276
*Average of 12*: 14.265
Times: (16.443), 12.601, 13.545, 13.722, (12.309), 14.179, 15.682, 16.252, 15.619, 14.451, 13.682, 12.862
*Average of 100*: 16.447


----------



## irontwig (Aug 23, 2010)

faz: Puzzle?


----------



## Faz (Aug 23, 2010)

See the post above mine. He's trying to be faster than me. It's unacceptable.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 23, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *Clock*:
> 
> *Single*: 10.853
> *Average of 5*: 13.249
> ...



 Beat Tim Major in clock at Aus Nats k?

Assuming hes doing clock and all..


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 23, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > *Clock*:
> ...



Yah I will. Mebe I should practise...
Good job Aron.


----------



## janelle (Aug 23, 2010)

New PBs for 3x3 
best avg5: 16.730 (σ = 0.18) <-- totally crushed my old pb ao5 of 18.07 xD
best avg12: 18.805 (σ = 2.19)
best avg100: 20.846 (σ = 2.35) <-- wow I can't believe it's almost sub20 ao100 
best time: 14.457 (not really my pb but pretty close. If I didn't lock up it probably would have been xD)
I was having a REALLY good cubing day  I was like just in the zone today xD My times still really vary from 16-27 though haha I'm so inconsistent 

Session


Spoiler



Session average: 20.846
1. 22.679 U' F R' U F L2 U B' F' U B L B' R2 B' D2 B' F' U2 L2 F U' B2 D2 U2
2. 21.317 B' U R' U2 R' U' D2 R2 D R2 B R' D B2 L' U F L' R2 U' R' D F' R' L
3. 19.379 B' U' B' L' B2 R U' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 B' U2 F' D B R2 D' F2 D L2 R' B2 R
4. 19.285 R D' F U' L2 U' R2 U D L2 F' R2 B2 D B R' F U' D' B2 F2 U D2 B2 D2
5. 19.652 L B L' B2 F D B U2 L D R' F' L2 D' R F2 B2 D L' R' B U' D R2 B
6. 20.007 L2 R' D U2 B' L R' D2 R' F2 U L D2 R B2 D B D B' F2 D2 U F' D2 F
7. 25.533 B D2 R' D2 R' U2 D' F2 U2 L D' R' D2 B' D' F D F2 D R' F U2 D F B
8. 21.847 F B' U2 F' U F' B U' L B' U2 F D' U L' D B2 R L' F' R2 L' B2 R U'
9. 21.083 B U' L2 U2 B2 F U' L R U' L U' R2 F D' R' L B2 R' D2 R D' U F2 R'
10. 17.676 B' F' L2 U' D2 F' U F L U2 L2 F B U' F2 R F2 R F' U2 D L2 D2 R B
11. 17.960[oll skip] B D L D' R' D2 B2 R' F B L D2 R' B2 D R U2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F R' D2
12. 22.059 F2 R2 U' B D2 F B2 D F' D2 B' D' R B2 D L F' L2 R' F2 L' R' D U L'
13. (29.153) L2 D U2 R U2 D' B' F' R2 U' L D' B' L F2 R' B' L2 F D' U2 F L' B2 L'
14. 21.445 U' F2 L2 B R' D2 B' F' U' B L2 R' F' R2 L' U' R2 B' U F2 B U' R B L2
15. 20.309 U2 L' R' U2 F D B L' U R D2 F' D2 U' R D U2 F' B D2 U F2 D' B D'
16. 20.685 F' U' B' F U B U B2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 F' U2 B2 F' R' B D' B2 F' R D2 R'
17. 19.432 L2 U L2 B' R U F' R B' R' B2 F2 R B2 U2 F' D' U' R' D' F2 U2 R B2 L
18. 20.156 U R2 B2 L2 D L' U2 R' F2 D F' R2 F' R' U' B2 F2 D' R B2 D2 L F2 B U2
19. 22.169 F' B U2 F B U L' F2 D' L' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B R' D' L' R U' B' D B2
20. 20.860 F B2 D' F D F2 R2 L U' L' U' F' R L' D2 B2 L2 B' L' U' F' B2 L' U' R
21. 21.624 F' R' F' B2 U L D' R L2 B L2 D2 L F' D' U2 F' B' D2 F R2 L2 D2 U' L
22. 19.986 F L U2 D L2 U L' U F' B U' L2 B F' R' D' L2 R2 U' D' R D L' U2 R
23. 19.681 U L' R' U2 F' R B' R2 B2 F' U2 R' U' B' R' B' L' B' D' U2 B2 R2 U B2 R
24. 20.163 F2 L' U D' B' U2 R2 F2 R U' F L' D L B' L' R' F' B' D' U R B D U'
25. 19.944 D U' B' U2 F D' R2 U F' L R B L R F' R2 L D2 F D2 R B' D B L'
26. 20.425 U F' U2 L D' B D' F2 R' F U2 R U B2 L' D' F' D' B2 R F U2 R L D'
27. 20.476 D' U' R' L2 F2 B D2 R2 F2 B' D' F U L' F2 B R' D U' R2 U2 D' R2 L D2
28. 16.853 U' D' B2 L B2 F2 D2 F' D' L2 U' F' R D2 L2 R B' U' D' R' D R D2 L U'
29. 22.599 D2 L2 R' U L D2 F' R2 F L' U' D2 B F R2 L2 U2 R' B L' R' U2 L D R2
30. 19.767 U' R2 B' U' B R' L2 D' B2 U2 R B' D L' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 F U2 L U' D L2
31. 21.509 D2 B F2 U' L2 F B R' D U F2 R U' B D2 R L' D' L' D2 B' D' R' F B'
32. 22.028 R U' D2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' B D R U' F' R L2 F2 R B U' L D2 B' L2 R' B
33. 23.534 B' D2 R' U' L2 R2 D B D' U2 F' U D R' F L' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D U2 B2
34. 18.261 U' L2 F2 L' U B' R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' L D' R2 L2 D B' U' R F2 L' D' B'
35. 25.783 R' L2 B' R U L2 D2 B2 F' R' D2 L' U F2 U2 L' B' U' F' U B' F D' U' L2
36. 23.323 F U' F B' D U B2 R' D R2 L' U' R2 D R F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' B' D U2 B2
37. 20.176 L D2 R' F R F' R2 U2 R' F B2 L2 F' R' B2 D B2 R U' R D' U2 L' U2 F
38. 27.753 L2 R U2 R L B' F2 D2 L U D R' D F2 B2 R' L' D2 L D' U2 R U2 B2 R'
39. 16.582[pll skip] D' L U' D' F' L' U2 L' B2 D F' R' L B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' L2 F R2 F L
40. (14.457) F' R B U B2 L2 D R B' F L' D' B' D U L D' L R' U2 F U' F' L' B2
41. 18.637 D' B2 R' L2 F' B2 L B2 F D2 F R2 B' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D B L2 D2 F R L2
42. 16.627 R2 D F2 B' D' B F' R U2 B R2 F2 L D2 U' F2 R2 B R D' F2 R L' U' L2
43. 16.981 D2 L2 F U' D F' L2 B2 D U B2 R D2 R' L' D F2 R B2 F2 U2 R2 B U D
44. 23.637 F' L' B' L2 B' F D2 B R2 L D2 F R2 F' U' F2 U L2 F' U' L R F' D U
45. 21.369 L2 B2 L' D' L2 R' U' B' R B U D2 B' D B2 U' R D' U F' B' L' F2 B D'
46. 17.052 B2 R2 D' R L D' F2 B' L2 R' F' B' U2 L B' L' D R' B2 D' U F2 D U2 B2
47. 20.147 F' D' L B U' F L F D' L2 R' U L D2 R2 B' U L F' L2 U' D2 B' U' F
48. 18.294 L D' U' F R B2 U L' D' F2 U D' L R' F' L2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 R B L'
49. 18.725 U D2 F2 U R U' L2 R B L U' F2 B2 R' B' U2 F B2 U2 F' L2 R' D R U2
50. 24.203 R2 L2 F' B' D2 R' F2 D R' U F' U' B2 F' R2 D B2 D F' L R' F' L R2 D'
51. 19.114 B2 R2 F' R2 L D L U R B F' R L B' L' R2 B L2 D2 U F D R2 D B2
52. 22.216 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 R F2 L B' U' L B' R2 L' B2 U' F' D2 B L' B2 D' U'
53. 24.304 B U' F B L U2 L' B D R2 U' F D2 R F D' U2 R' B2 D' R2 B' L D' R2
54. 25.343 B2 R L2 B2 L R D' B' F R' F U' F L' F2 D2 B U2 L2 R' U' L2 R U' F
55. 19.972 R L2 D2 L' R2 F2 R F U2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 R' U' L' D' U' L R2 B2 F' R2 U2
56. 17.596 R D2 B' D' R' U' F2 L U2 R D F' R2 D2 U2 L' U' R2 L B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L
57. 20.385 B2 R F' R2 U' B R F D' L B' D2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 L' B L B' L2 U2 F' L
58. 23.026 U D' B F D' B L' U2 D' F B2 D' B2 R B' R' B U F2 U' R' D' U2 B' R'
59. 19.085 L B' D R L' U' D L F' U L D' L' U B L2 R' F2 U' B' L' B R' F2 L2
60. 19.890 D' B F L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D B U R2 F' L D2 R2 U F R' U R' D2 R2 D
61. 23.410 F B' R D F R B F2 U' D' R' U' D' B U2 D2 R F R F R2 U F2 U F2
62. 21.507 B2 R D L2 D2 F2 D F2 L' U' F U' B2 F2 R' U R2 U2 F2 B2 L' B R2 U R2
63. 19.841 B2 D' B D F R U' L2 R F U' D' B R L2 B' L2 D' R2 L F' B' U2 B2 R'
64. 20.500 R L B D' R F2 B' U L R2 D R2 D B' F' D2 B2 U2 L' U' L2 B' D' R B2
65. 21.312 L2 B F L2 D U F2 U L R2 B F2 R' F' D L' B U' B2 R F' L' B U' D2
66. 20.814 F' L' R D U2 L' B U2 D' L2 F D U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L
67. 20.415 B' F2 L' F D' F' R' B' D B2 F2 D U F' L D' R F U' L' U R2 F' D F2
68. 24.590 U2 D' F D F R' F B U' F' R' D' B U F R2 F' D2 R' U L R B L2 D'
69. 19.784 L' U2 L2 D U' F R2 D2 R U B2 R F2 L2 R' U' B2 R' F R2 B2 F L' R2 B2
70. 23.500 B F2 D L D U' L' F2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B R F' U2 R B F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F
71. 21.062 R B' F' U D R2 D' R U' D2 F2 B L2 D B' U' B R2 D2 B2 D L' D F2 U'
72. 20.331 F2 D2 F' D2 U F U L' B U2 B2 L B' L' B R U B2 R F' B' D2 U R' L
73. 19.527 B2 R' D L B U2 D2 F D' U' F' R L' D' R2 F2 R D U2 F2 U' L' U R L'
74. 17.392 D' B L' B F' U' B L U' R' F2 D2 L2 F' R U2 R2 B2 U D2 L' D R' B2 L2
75. 22.934 U2 L R U2 D2 L2 U' F B D R U F' D2 R2 U2 B' L' R B' R' U B' L' D'
76. 21.172 L' R2 D F' R2 F L2 F2 B U L' F D2 R2 D' F L B L F' L F U F' B2
77. 21.525 U2 R' U B' D F2 D F2 L' B2 R L D2 U2 R2 L U2 D L U' F D' B R B'
78. 23.153 B D2 F' L2 F' L' B U2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R U' R2 B' U2 L U' F'
79. 20.865 D R2 B L2 B2 D L2 B2 L R2 F B' U D' F R L' B L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D B2
80. 25.237 U' R' F B R U2 B2 U D F' R L' B2 L' F2 U2 D' B2 F2 L' U2 B' F U F2
81. 22.190 D F2 B' D2 U L' U2 F2 U2 D F L D' F2 L U2 L' U' F2 R' U L F2 D' F
82. 17.520 U D F U' B2 D' R D2 R L F' L' F B2 L2 U2 L2 R B2 F' L' D2 R2 B F
83. 17.748 B U D' F2 L U' D' B' L B U2 R' D' U2 B D F2 B U2 L' F D2 U2 F' B'
84. 21.091 R U' F D' B D' B' D' R2 L B2 F D' U' F' D' R' B2 U' L' B' U D B' L2
85. 20.259 B' U2 L' R' D' F2 U' D2 F' U2 B' U2 B F' D2 U' R B L' U' D2 F2 B' U R'
86. 16.892 D2 U2 F2 U' D B' L2 F' D F' U' B D' R2 D2 U B F2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 R
87. 22.895 R2 U2 F2 R' D' R' F U2 F2 D' U L' U2 B' D' L R2 U F2 B2 U' F B2 L' B2
88. 19.383 D' B L2 D' B U2 R' D2 B U' L2 B D2 F2 L' F B' D' U' B R U F' R B2
89. 23.370 B2 F D' L2 U R L2 B D' R B' R' U F L B L F R2 U L F' D2 B2 U'
90. 18.428 U B2 F' U2 B2 F R2 L F' R U' F B' U' L D U' R2 U' R2 B L2 D' R F'
91. 21.327 U R L2 D' R B' L D L2 R2 D' B' D' B L' U' F' U D2 L2 B F' U' F2 B'
92. 22.732 L F2 R2 D F2 D' L' D F R L D R2 L' F U' F' B R2 F' R' D L R2 U
93. 15.671 F' D' U2 B L2 R2 F L R B F2 D2 R' F2 B R' U R' D F L' F R F L2
94. 23.712 D U' F2 U L2 R' F' R2 U L B' R2 D L2 F2 R' B' U' L' R F' D' L2 R' D2
95. 24.055 B2 R B' F U R' U R' B2 L U2 R' F2 D2 U F2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D' L U2 B'
96. 23.826 D2 L2 U F' L2 U F2 U' L' F' L2 F2 B L' F' D' U B D R D' B2 L' F2 L2
97. 22.249 L D B2 F' L2 U2 L D2 F R2 D2 U' B2 R' B' U' B' U D L2 B U L2 F2 U2
98. 21.879 B2 D U' L' F2 L R' F' B' L2 D' U' R U' L D L' R2 B2 R' L' D2 R D' L
99. 21.333 D2 B' F2 U B2 U2 B' D' B' D L D U' R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F' D' B' U B2 U2 L
100. 16.910 D' F2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 B D' F2 L2 B R' B2 F2 D' B R U R L' B2 R' U F2



ao12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 18.805
1. (27.753) L2 R U2 R L B' F2 D2 L U D R' D F2 B2 R' L' D2 L D' U2 R U2 B2 R'
2. 16.582[pll skip] D' L U' D' F' L' U2 L' B2 D F' R' L B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' L2 F R2 F L
3. (14.457) F' R B U B2 L2 D R B' F L' D' B' D U L D' L R' U2 F U' F' L' B2
4. 18.637 D' B2 R' L2 F' B2 L B2 F D2 F R2 B' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D B L2 D2 F R L2
5. 16.627 R2 D F2 B' D' B F' R U2 B R2 F2 L D2 U' F2 R2 B R D' F2 R L' U' L2
6. 16.981 D2 L2 F U' D F' L2 B2 D U B2 R D2 R' L' D F2 R B2 F2 U2 R2 B U D
7. 23.637 F' L' B' L2 B' F D2 B R2 L D2 F R2 F' U' F2 U L2 F' U' L R F' D U
8. 21.369 L2 B2 L' D' L2 R' U' B' R B U D2 B' D B2 U' R D' U F' B' L' F2 B D'
9. 17.052 B2 R2 D' R L D' F2 B' L2 R' F' B' U2 L B' L' D R' B2 D' U F2 D U2 B2
10. 20.147 F' D' L B U' F L F D' L2 R' U L D2 R2 B' U L F' L2 U' D2 B' U' F
11. 18.294 L D' U' F R B2 U L' D' F2 U D' L R' F' L2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 R B L'
12. 18.725 U D2 F2 U R U' L2 R B L U' F2 B2 R' B' U2 F B2 U2 F' L2 R' D R U2



ao5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 16.730
1. 16.582[pll skip] D' L U' D' F' L' U2 L' B2 D F' R' L B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' L2 F R2 F L
2. (14.457) F' R B U B2 L2 D R B' F L' D' B' D U L D' L R' U2 F U' F' L' B2
3. (18.637) D' B2 R' L2 F' B2 L B2 F D2 F R2 B' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D B L2 D2 F R L2
4. 16.627 R2 D F2 B' D' B F' R U2 B R2 F2 L D2 U' F2 R2 B R D' F2 R L' U' L2
5. 16.981 D2 L2 F U' D F' L2 B2 D U B2 R D2 R' L' D F2 R B2 F2 U2 R2 B U D


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 23, 2010)

4x4







Spoiler



Average: 1:09.37
Standard Deviation: 4.64
Best Time: 56.47
Worst Time: 1:19.25
Individual Times:

1.	1:12.21	L' R' D' Bw' L Uw2 B2 Fw2 R' F' D2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Bw2 L2 B2 Fw2 Dw Uw' L2 R' Dw Bw Lw' B F2 Dw2 F' Lw Uw' U2 B' Fw2 L Fw2 L Rw2

2.	59.82	Rw2 U' Fw' Dw' R Bw' Fw2 F' D Uw2 Bw2 Lw R Uw' R2 Uw2 L2 Uw' L' Dw' Bw Fw D Rw U2 Fw Rw2 D' Lw' Rw Uw2 U Rw Bw U Fw L' B2 Rw2 Dw2

3.	1:17.75	U' R2 Bw' Fw2 R2 F' Rw2 D' Dw2 Rw2 R' U' Lw' Rw' R Uw2 R2 Dw B Bw' Dw2 Uw' Lw' D2 Dw Rw' D' Dw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' D' L Rw Bw' F2 Dw R F Lw2

4.	1:10.01	R2 Dw2 F' U2 Bw' F' L Lw2 Bw' F2 L2 Bw Fw Lw Rw2 B Dw R' Fw2 L Rw' R Bw Fw' Uw2 U' B L2 Rw2 D Uw' Lw' Bw Rw' D' Dw' Rw F2 L2 Lw2

5.	(1:19.25)	D Lw' D Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 F U L2 Uw2 U' Bw' L' B' U' L2 R2 Bw2 U L Rw B L' R2 B2 Fw Lw' B2 F2 Dw Lw' Rw D U2 Fw2 F' U2 Bw F2

6.	1:11.06	D' Uw Bw2 Lw' Bw' F Lw' Rw2 B2 L2 Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 Bw' Dw' R B2 Bw Lw' D Bw2 Fw D2 Lw U2 Fw' F L2 R' U Fw' L Rw R2 B Dw Rw' Uw Bw

7.	1:13.47	B' Uw' U' L2 B2 Rw' Bw2 D2 Uw2 B2 F2 R Dw2 Lw' Fw2 R' F2 D' Dw2 Bw Fw Uw B2 Bw L Bw Fw Uw Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw' R' Bw Fw Dw Bw2 Fw

8.	1:09.41	D2 R2 Bw L2 Dw Bw' Lw' B' Bw2 Fw' Dw Lw' D Uw2 U R' Bw' Rw' D2 Dw2 U' Fw' D L2 U' F D2 Rw2 R D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Dw' Uw' Bw R Uw' L' Rw'

9.	1:02.37	B Bw2 Rw R2 Bw Dw2 Uw Lw B2 L' R Bw2 U2 Bw2 F D' Fw Lw2 Rw' D2 U2 Rw' R B' Fw2 U Rw2 Bw Uw Lw2 U' R2 Dw' U2 B' D' U Bw' Uw' U

10.	1:11.90	Bw D' Dw Fw U2 L2 R Bw Lw Bw' Lw' Rw2 R' B U L2 Rw' R D U' Lw2 B2 L B' Bw2 D2 U Bw2 F' Rw2 B Bw2 F R' Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw' R' D2

11.	(56.47)	Uw U L2 R Fw D Uw' U Lw2 Rw B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' L Lw' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw2 L R' Dw2 Uw2 L' Uw' Lw' Uw2 U' Fw Lw' D2 U' Lw R Uw2

12.	1:05.68	Dw2 Rw' U B' D2 Bw U' Bw' Fw2 Uw U2 B' F2 D2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 L' Uw' L' Dw' U' Lw D2 F2 Uw2 Fw F2 Dw' B2 Bw' L Bw2 Uw' U L2 Rw Bw'


the 1:05 had double parity O.O


Average: 1:05.82
Standard Deviation: 2.23
Best Time: 56.47
Worst Time: 1:11.90
Individual Times:

1.	1:09.41	D2 R2 Bw L2 Dw Bw' Lw' B' Bw2 Fw' Dw Lw' D Uw2 U R' Bw' Rw' D2 
Dw2 U' Fw' D L2 U' F D2 Rw2 R D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Dw' Uw' Bw R Uw' L' Rw'

2.	1:02.37	B Bw2 Rw R2 Bw Dw2 Uw Lw B2 L' R Bw2 U2 Bw2 F D' Fw Lw2 Rw' D2 U2 Rw' R B' Fw2 U Rw2 Bw Uw Lw2 U' R2 Dw' U2 B' D' U Bw' Uw' U

3.	(1:11.90)	Bw D' Dw Fw U2 L2 R Bw Lw Bw' Lw' Rw2 R' B U L2 Rw' R D U' Lw2 B2 L B' Bw2 D2 U Bw2 F' Rw2 B Bw2 F R' Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw' R' D2

4.	(56.47)	Uw U L2 R Fw D Uw' U Lw2 Rw B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' L Lw' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw2 L R' Dw2 Uw2 L' Uw' Lw' Uw2 U' Fw Lw' D2 U' Lw R Uw2

5.	1:05.68	Dw2 Rw' U B' D2 Bw U' Bw' Fw2 Uw U2 B' F2 D2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 L' Uw' L' Dw' U' Lw D2 F2 Uw2 Fw F2 Dw' B2 Bw' L Bw2 Uw' U L2 Rw Bw'

WITH A CRAPPY(ISH) MEFFERTS. NEED MARU.


----------



## da25centz (Aug 23, 2010)

FINALLY sub 40 and a sub 45 avg of 10

1-39.20
2-50.72
3-38.38(non lucky)
4- 42.02
5-44.34
6- 41.61
7- 44.44
8- 47.42
9- 46.68
10- 47.20


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 23, 2010)

6.64 F' L2 U B L' D2 F R' D' B D' B U L' F' D' L2 F' R' U' R B2 L U2 R2 

F R U R' U' F' + U2 Last Layer (yay?)... new PB 

EDIT: Lolwut??? 6.77 OLL skip and U-Perm  10.04 avg12, I'm on fire.


----------



## Escher (Aug 23, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1821

I lol'd at the 3x3 stage.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2010)

*One-handed 3x3:*

20.99, (16.84), (24.25), 19.19, 17.77 = *19.32*
My first sub-20 avg of 5!

22.28, 25.15, (28.16), 19.81, 23.93, 21.84, 21.09, 20.99, (16.84), 24.25, 19.19, 17.77 = *21.63*
The 16.84 was a PLL skip, the rest were non-lucky.

Cube: FII
Timer: Stackmat
Still using 2-look OLL :fp


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Elliot said:


> *One-handed 3x3:*
> 
> 20.99, (16.84), (24.25), 19.19, 17.77 = *19.32*
> My first sub-20 avg of 5!
> ...



Roll the 1st three!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2010)

Elliot said:


> *One-handed 3x3:*
> 
> 20.99, (16.84), (24.25), 19.19, 17.77 = *19.32*
> My first sub-20 avg of 5!
> ...



Ok you can stop it with the motivation now


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 23, 2010)

Spoiler



moar 4x4



Spoiler



Average: 1:05.94
Standard Deviation: 4.93
Best Time: 56.47
Worst Time: 1:18.91
Individual Times:
1.	1:02.37	B Bw2 Rw R2 Bw Dw2 Uw Lw B2 L' R Bw2 U2 Bw2 F D' Fw Lw2 Rw' D2 U2 Rw' R B' Fw2 U Rw2 Bw Uw Lw2 U' R2 Dw' U2 B' D' U Bw' Uw' U
2.	1:11.90	Bw D' Dw Fw U2 L2 R Bw Lw Bw' Lw' Rw2 R' B U L2 Rw' R D U' Lw2 B2 L B' Bw2 D2 U Bw2 F' Rw2 B Bw2 F R' Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw' R' D2
3.	(56.47)	Uw U L2 R Fw D Uw' U Lw2 Rw B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' L Lw' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw2 L R' Dw2 Uw2 L' Uw' Lw' Uw2 U' Fw Lw' D2 U' Lw R Uw2
4.	1:05.68	Dw2 Rw' U B' D2 Bw U' Bw' Fw2 Uw U2 B' F2 D2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 L' Uw' L' Dw' U' Lw D2 F2 Uw2 Fw F2 Dw' B2 Bw' L Bw2 Uw' U L2 Rw Bw'
5.	1:14.46	L Rw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 U' Bw' L' Uw' Fw Dw' U' Fw2 R' Uw U' Fw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 Lw R' Bw' Fw F' Dw2 Bw' R' D' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw Dw L2 Uw2 Lw Rw Uw Bw2
6.	58.60	L2 Uw' L' Fw2 D2 Dw' Rw D' U' B' Fw F2 D2 Dw2 Rw' U' L U2 Bw Uw' Rw Dw2 U' Lw2 U L' Rw' R2 Dw2 Fw Lw2 Rw D B2 Bw2 F' D' Uw2 Lw2 R2
7.	(1:18.91)	R' F2 Rw Dw2 U' B' Bw' L' B2 Dw L2 Rw' R B2 Rw F2 Uw2 R2 Bw Lw' U B Lw2 Bw Lw R Fw F2 R' D' B' L2 D2 Dw' Bw R2 Uw' R2 Fw2 R'
8.	1:12.28	B' F' L2 U' R' F Dw L Lw2 Rw R Dw Uw U' Lw B2 Bw R U' Bw2 Fw' L2 Uw L' Rw' R2 D2 Uw' Bw D2 U L Uw B2 Uw' B' L Dw U' B
9.	57.82	Uw2 Bw Uw F L2 R' Fw F2 Lw2 R B2 L' Dw L' Uw' L2 F2 Dw Bw' F2 D Dw2 Uw B2 Bw' R2 Uw' U2 B Bw2 D2 Dw2 U F' D' Uw2 U' Fw2 D2 Uw
10.	1:08.07	R B Uw2 R F Dw R2 U B2 Fw' D L Rw' Bw' R F Lw2 U2 R' Dw L2 R' Uw' L U' L2 Lw Uw2 L' R' Fw Uw Bw' D U' Lw Rw R2 Bw' Uw
11.	1:04.32	Dw U Lw2 R' U2 Bw' F' D2 Lw' Rw' F D2 Dw Fw2 F R2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 B' D' Dw' Uw2 Lw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 L R Fw2 Dw Bw2 Fw' F Dw' U' Fw' Dw
12.	1:03.92	Uw' F L' Fw' L' Rw Bw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 D Dw B' F' L' Rw2 R' Fw Dw' Uw' R B Fw Lw' Rw' R2 D U Bw' Fw2 L' Rw Fw Dw' Lw Bw' L2 D


solves 2-6 are 1:05.39 avg5


edit: 



Spoiler



307.	49.73	R2 Fw' L Lw' R2 B2 Dw2 F' Uw2 B' D' B2 Fw Rw2 D U2 Bw2 L' B' R' Bw' D2 Uw' Lw Bw R2 D2 Dw Uw U' B' Bw2 Dw2 F U2 Fw2 F2 D' Dw Rw'



edit2:


Spoiler



mefferts popped, ME NEED MARU



edit3: 


Spoiler



Average: 58.68
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 57.63
Worst Time: 1:07.77
Individual Times:
1.	(1:03.63)	Bw L2 F Dw2 L Rw2 F' D2 Uw2 R' D' B2 L' Lw2 Dw' U' L' F' Lw2 R' Dw U' B' F2 L2 Uw' Bw2 L' Uw Bw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 B2 Rw Uw' Bw2 L Lw' B2
2.	(57.63)	Lw2 D Uw' U F2 D U' Rw' R' F' Rw' Dw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Rw' B' Fw2 D2 Dw2 R' Fw D Rw Dw Lw Dw2 U Fw' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw D' Uw2 Lw' Rw Dw L2 Uw2
3.	59.00	Bw' D' Dw U Fw2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 B2 Dw' L Bw Uw2 B2 F' R2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Fw Dw' Fw' Lw R D Uw2 L' Rw' B' Fw D2 Bw2 F U2 Fw Dw Lw Uw'
4.	58.54	D F2 Rw' B D Lw2 R2 Uw2 R' D' Dw' Uw2 F' Rw' R2 D2 L' Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 D' Dw F L2 D Dw2 Fw2 F' U' Lw' Dw2 B2 L D Uw' U Fw Uw2 U
5.	58.51	B' D' Uw' R2 D Dw2 Uw Fw U' F U' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw U' L2 F L' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Fw2 Lw B2 Fw Rw Bw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R' U2 L2 Lw R Dw' U Bw2

the 59 had pll parity

best avg12 so far is 1:02.40



edit4: wtf



Spoiler



Average: 59.37
Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 51.50
Worst Time: 1:07.77
Individual Times:
1.	1:01.60	Uw2 U2 L Dw' U' Rw R B2 D' B F2 U Lw' D' Dw2 L' R Uw' U2 Rw2 Dw' B2 Dw B' Dw' U' Lw' R' Uw2 R2 Fw' D Uw R Dw2 B' Bw2 L' B' Bw'
2.	1:01.32	L' Lw2 R2 Uw Bw2 Fw' Rw Uw U2 B' F2 R Bw F R2 Dw' Uw2 U' F Lw2 D U Rw R2 Dw Bw' U2 Lw2 R' B2 D Bw2 Lw2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 D' U'
3.	1:03.63	Bw L2 F Dw2 L Rw2 F' D2 Uw2 R' D' B2 L' Lw2 Dw' U' L' F' Lw2 R' Dw U' B' F2 L2 Uw' Bw2 L' Uw Bw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 B2 Rw Uw' Bw2 L Lw' B2
4.	57.63	Lw2 D Uw' U F2 D U' Rw' R' F' Rw' Dw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Rw' B' Fw2 D2 Dw2 R' Fw D Rw Dw Lw Dw2 U Fw' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw D' Uw2 Lw' Rw Dw L2 Uw2
5.	59.00	Bw' D' Dw U Fw2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 B2 Dw' L Bw Uw2 B2 F' R2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Fw Dw' Fw' Lw R D Uw2 L' Rw' B' Fw D2 Bw2 F U2 Fw Dw Lw Uw'
6.	58.54	D F2 Rw' B D Lw2 R2 Uw2 R' D' Dw' Uw2 F' Rw' R2 D2 L' Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 D' Dw F L2 D Dw2 Fw2 F' U' Lw' Dw2 B2 L D Uw' U Fw Uw2 U
7.	58.51	B' D' Uw' R2 D Dw2 Uw Fw U' F U' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw U' L2 F L' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Fw2 Lw B2 Fw Rw Bw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R' U2 L2 Lw R Dw' U Bw2
8.	(1:07.77)	F' L' Lw' Rw' D2 Bw F Dw2 Uw' R' Bw2 D' Uw2 U2 R2 U' L' Lw Rw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Lw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' B2 Uw' F2 Uw2 U' L' Fw2 L' F
9.	58.48	Bw' Fw2 R2 Dw' Uw' L Bw F' R2 U' Fw' D2 U2 B' L Lw U2 F' Lw' U2 B2 L' D Dw' Uw2 R' U' B' L F Rw' Uw R' Dw' Fw R D' U' Bw F2
10.	54.50	Dw' Uw2 B' R' B' Dw' L' R' B Rw' R D2 Uw' B2 Bw Lw Bw2 L' Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw Fw2 Uw' U' Lw Dw Lw2 Rw R' D L2 R Bw' Fw2 Uw Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw'
11.	(51.50)	Fw' F' R Bw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R' Fw2 U L2 B Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 Bw' F Dw U R B Bw Fw2 Dw Rw' Uw2 L' Rw' R F' R2 Bw' Dw2	pll skip
12.	1:00.51	L' B Fw2 F L' B2 F2 Uw' Bw Fw L2 U2 L Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 D2 U2 B2 Bw Lw Fw Lw R2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 U Rw Fw2 L D Bw Rw2

I'll post a sub 1 average video when I get my maru 4x4. if its any good.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 23, 2010)

Clock. Second day practicing. 

Ave of 5: 18.71
Ave of 12: 19.31
Single: 14.72


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 23, 2010)

*15.95 avg100* 
(stackmat)
Best Time - 10.96
Worst Time - 18.96
Best avg5 - 14.60
Best avg12 - 14.89
1 10's
1 11's
1 12's
6 13's
20 14's
20 15's
23 16's
21 17's
7 18's

10.96 was NL. My first sub-11 NL!
Tried to reconstruct, but couldn't.
Very easy x-cross.
I got so shaky once I got to PLL and saw it was a U perm. Could have been sub-10 if I didn't jam so badly.
U F2 D U L2 F D2 B D' R D2 B2 U' F' D L2 R U2 B' F2 D R' U L R


----------



## Bogyo (Aug 23, 2010)

Megaminx scrambling+inspection+solve: 1:25.4
20 - ~6 - 58.84
First try. I want sub 80.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 23, 2010)

1:18.05, 1:16.92, 1:37.53, 1:15.04, 1:21.00 = 1:18.65

5x5. Sort of came out of nowhere... Last solve was bleh, though.


----------



## RyanO (Aug 23, 2010)

20.58, 20.28, 18.56, 20.05, 21.02, 18.05,( 28.28), 20.81, 19.71, 17.61, (16.55), 22.65= 19.93

First sub 20 average of 12 finally!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 23, 2010)

4x4 half turns only sim
- *9.539* single
- (11.496) (22.431) 14.438 12.405 12.393 => *13.079* avg5
- 13.394 11.496 (22.431) 14.438 12.405 12.393 17.027 17.211 15.989 (9.539) 12.471 16.575 => *14.34* avg12

illusion sim
- *57.136* single
- (57.136) 58.14 1:05.053 (1:09.822) 1:01.184 => *1:01.459* avg5
- 1:05.582 1:13.767 1:21.071 (1:44.272) 1:01.082 1:05.949 1:14.25 (57.136) 58.14 1:05.053 1:09.822 1:01.184 => *1:07.59* avg12


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 24, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.44
1. 3.05 U2 R' F U2 R F' U R 
2. 4.44 R F' U' F' U R2 F R2 F2 
3. (2.38) F' U R2 F2 U' F U2 R2 F 
4. 2.81 F U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 
5. 3.00 U2 F R' U R F' R F 
6. 3.15[3.15] R2 U' R F U' R U' R' U2 
7. 3.96 F R F2 U F2 U' R U2 
8. (5.71) F' R U2 F2 R' F' U' 
9. 3.27 F2 U' R F' U' F R2 
10. 3.78 U' F2 U' F U2 F U2 F' 
11. 3.44 U R' U2 F2 R' U F' R U' 
12. 3.53 F2 R' F U' F' R2 U R' U 

Broke average of 12 by one hundredth of a second.
Broke average of 5 by 3 hundredths of a second. (2.95)


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 24, 2010)

Two OLL skips in a row. Too bad they were paired up with really crappy solves.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 4x4 half turns only sim
> - *9.539* single
> - (11.496) (22.431) 14.438 12.405 12.393 => *13.079* avg5
> - 13.394 11.496 (22.431) 14.438 12.405 12.393 17.027 17.211 15.989 (9.539) 12.471 16.575 => *14.34* avg12
> ...



seriously? After less than a day?  How do you solve it?


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 24, 2010)

38.45 4x4 solve pll skip


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 24, 2010)

*2x2 avg100 - 4.59*
3 2's
21 3's
45 4's
25 5's
6 6's


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2010)

Tortin said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 half turns only sim
> ...



both hands shift in, 2/3 layers
center (place on L)
make inner edge groups and store those four on L
both hands shift out, 1/2 layers
pair inner edge groups with last two edges and solve on L as you go

Keep in mind, it's a computer sim, so the turning is way faster than in real life.


----------



## Faz (Aug 24, 2010)

Faz's 12 Individual Times: 5.93, 3.71, 5.34, 5.52, 5.31, 3.68, 5.13, (9.08), 4.47, 3.68, 5.59, (2.3)
19:07	Venim	Faz's Average: 4.83, Best Time: 2.30 Worst Time: 9.08

Pyramincks.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 24, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Two OLL skips in a row. Too bad they were paired up with really crappy solves.



How is that an accomplishment?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 24, 2010)

Clock again

*Single*: 9.941
I skipped 3 edges and 1 corner on the second face.

*Average of 5*: 11.899
Times: 12.801, (16.941), (10.165), 10.385, 11.511

*Average of 12*: 13.236
Times: 14.235, 13.490, 12.218, 11.617, 15.140, 13.921, 12.801, (16.941), (10.165), 11.385, 11.511, 16.043

*Session average*: 14.466 (67 solves)

EDIT:
*Average of 12*: 12.114
Times: 11.355, 11.604, (14.420), 11.577, 14.199, (11.343), 12.997, 12.138, 11.802, 12.058, 11.913, 11.495

*Average of 100*: 14.318


----------



## chris w (Aug 24, 2010)

57.80 4x4 single with pll parity


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice 4x4 single Chris, my accomplishment:
sub 20 single with a PLL skip, http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=3942


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Nice 4x4 single Chris, my accomplishment:
> sub 20 single with a PLL skip, http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=3942



cool im starting to get into computer cubes (other than gabbasoft), my best 2x2 is like 30 seconds (I learned yesterday) and have only done one 3x3 solve


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 24, 2010)

I only started a couple of days ago, you will get your times down really fast as you become more fluent with the controls.


----------



## CubeX (Aug 24, 2010)

*Have not cubed for months, and even a crap cube!*

I just got a new PB, but haven't cubed for months. My cube is all stiff and locks up every time. I haven't adjusted my cube for ages. 

But still, PB single: (14.02) B' L' U F2 L F U L D L' F B2 U F2 D F' L F U2 D' R' D' U' R' L' 

But a disastrous average...

Average of 5: 28.04
1. 29.49 F B L B U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B L F' B2 R' U2 L2 B' L' R2 B2 U' F2 D B 
2. 26.82 F' L2 R U' D' F' B2 L2 B' F L2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 B U2 L2 R2 D' B' D F' 
3. (35.34) D R' L B' L' F2 B R U D R' U2 R' L F2 D' R L U2 L F2 D B2 D' U2 
4. 27.82 R' L2 D' B F2 L U B' L' F2 B' D' F2 R F L' D' R2 B' L2 F2 D U' R2 L2 
5. (14.02) B' L' U F2 L F U L D L' F B2 U F2 D F' L F U2 D' R' D' U' R' L' 

I don't practice anymore so yeah...


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmm, AUF-less LL skip on 4x4, and only 46.46 =/


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 24, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Hmm, AUF-less LL skip on 4x4, and only 46.46 =/



=/ wat


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 24, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.62
1. 4.00 F R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2
2. (6.28) F U F' U R U2 R F2
3. 2.83 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R
4. 3.68 F U' R F' U2 F2 R2 F'
5. 3.30 R U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2
6. 2.83 F' U R' F2 U2 R F U R' U2
7. 3.44 U' F2 U F' U R' U' R F2
8. 4.63 F U' R U2 F U' F' R2 F2
9. 3.41 R' U2 R' F2 R' F U2 R' U2
10. 4.22 R' F' U2 R U F2 U'
11. 3.88 F2 U2 F U2 F' U F' R U
12. (1.33) U2 R F R U' 

Mainly CLL  Probably around 75% of the solves.

EDIT: Stackmat too  Note to myself: Must. Learn. Full. CLL.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 24, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.36
worst time: 28.26

current avg5: 18.18 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 16.15 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 18.38 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 17.44 (σ = 1.98)

current avg100: 18.77 (σ = 2.38)
best avg100: 18.77 (σ = 2.38)

session avg: 18.77 (σ = 2.38)
session mean: 18.79


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 24, 2010)

*Average of 12: 3.72*
3.72	F U2 R2 F' R' F R' U' R2
4.03	F2 R2 F R F2 R U2 R2
3.59	R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2
3.09	R' F' R' F2 U F' R' U'
3.47	F' U F2 R2 U R F' U R2
3.36	R2 U' F U' F R' U2 F2 R' U'
3.80	U2 R' U2 F R' F' R2 F'
(DNF)	R F U F2 U R F' R F'
4.28	U2 F2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R'
4.06	R' F2 U R U' F U' R U2
3.81	R F' U' R2 U' R F2 U2 R2
(2.96)	U' R2 U' F U2 R U F U'

*Average of 100: 4.42*
6 2's
30 3's
37 4's
15 5's
7 6's
OMG @ 2:1 ratio of 3.xx/5.xx solves

(Stackmat) <-- Must include that everytime


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

New PBs 
*13.97 avg12* and *14.99 avg100*. Haven't done 100 solves for so long that I'm sure this a PB.
PLL skip on 10.17 and accidental x-cross on 9.85 were the skips I had.


Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.99
1. 15.71 B' R U2 R U2 R2 L U' L U2 L' R2 B' U' D2 F B2 R B D L2 R2 F' L U
2. 14.76 B' F' U R' U2 B U D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L' R U L' D B2 U2 L2 B F U
3. 12.28 D' B U' F2 L R' B D' R F2 U' L2 B R2 D2 L U2 D L' F' L U2 F2 U' B'
4. 16.22 D2 F B' L2 D' R2 F2 D' L' B2 R B' L' R B2 R' D2 L U2 R L' D L' D2 U2
5. 16.81 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 U L' B' U R U' B D2 L' U2 B' L2 B2 F2 R B' D B'
6. 15.97 B F R2 F' D U2 R L' F' B2 D B' U2 B2 D R' U2 R2 F2 L F' B2 L2 F' U
7. 16.52 U' R' B' D L' U B F2 L R B F D' B2 R2 F2 B L R B U' L2 R2 B R2
8. 13.96 U D F' D' R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 D R F' U' D' L' U D2 B F' L' B2 D2 L
9. 17.10 B2 D' R2 F' D R F2 L' R' D L2 U2 R' L2 D' L B F2 L2 R2 F' L' F' R B2
10. 16.56 F' R' F2 L2 R U2 D' L R2 D F' D2 U R B U F' L2 F B' R' F' L B2 F'
11. 15.07 B2 R' U' D L2 U2 L' F' L2 R F R D2 B' D2 F U2 F2 L' D F U' R L' D2
12. 16.27 R D2 B L2 D2 R U F' U2 R' D' F' D2 B' F' L' B2 U R' L B2 D' B' D' L
13. 17.10 R B2 R2 D U' L2 U' R U R' L U R' D L2 B R' D' B' L B' L' U2 L2 F'
14. 14.51 F2 B2 L R' U D2 F L D F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 F' B L' D2 R2 U2 D' F2 R2
15. 15.74 R' B R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L' D2 L' B' R U2 B2 U2 F U2 L B F U' D' L2
16. 16.91 R' L2 B L' R' B2 L2 D' R' L' F' D2 L2 B' D' B' L D' L2 B2 L F' R F' D2
17. 14.34 R' D2 U2 B2 D' L' R2 U R' L2 F' U2 F2 B' L2 F' R U2 R U R2 L U' R2 U'
18. 14.63 L U' D B' L U' D2 R2 F' U F2 B2 L' U' F' D R2 D B' R2 U R B' F2 U'
19. (19.78) F2 R2 F2 D B2 R D' F2 U2 B F2 R2 F R L' D2 F' B' R' U2 B R L' F' D'
20. 15.83 U2 F B2 L2 F L' B2 U' R2 D' F' R' B R' U D' L R2 U' F2 U' L' U' B' F'
_21. 10.71 R2 F2 L' B' U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 B' R' B2 F' R2 D' U' B R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F B
22. 12.68 D2 L F2 B2 D' B D' U R' F2 R2 U2 B F' D' R' U' B U' R L' U' L B' R'
23. 17.17 F L2 F2 R2 F2 B' L R F' L2 F2 U B D' L2 R U' L' R2 F' R L2 F2 B2 U2
24. 14.17 B2 F R' U2 B' D2 B' R' D2 F2 U D' F' L2 B2 R' B' L' B' F' L D' U' F2 R
25. (9.85) B2 F' D' R' U' L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F' L' R' U' D2 F2 R L2 D L' B2 L2 R' U
26. 16.86 R2 L B' D' L R' B' F2 U' L B2 U' D2 R' L B D2 B D' U' L2 R B2 R' U2
27. 14.60 L2 U' D2 F2 D2 L2 B L' R2 F' L2 D F U B' F' U' L' D2 B R2 L' F2 D' B
28. 11.98 F L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' R F' L' U' L' D R' F2 R L F' D U' F2 D2 U F' U
29. 13.98 F L2 U L' B' F R' B' F U R2 D R' F2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B' F D B2 F L'
30. 13.89 L' D R' F' L2 F D L B' L' U2 D2 L D' R' F2 L2 U' R2 F L R B2 F R2
31. 15.51 U L D2 L2 F B' U2 B D R U' D' L F R D' B U B U2 F' B2 L U B'
32. 15.37 R2 D2 B' R2 D' F' B' L2 B' R B' F D R2 D' L' U2 F' R U' R' F R' B D_
33. 16.90 L' B U F' D2 U' B' U2 B2 L' U' B R D' R2 F D' U2 F2 U2 R' L B' D2 R2
34. 14.44 R2 F2 B' L' U' F' B2 U' R2 D' R F D' U L' U F B' R' L2 U2 F' L U L2
35. 18.74 B' F' D' U2 F D2 R' L' U F2 L2 B2 L R U L F R2 D' L2 D2 U2 R L2 D'
36. 13.90 D2 R2 L2 U' D2 B' F2 U2 D' F' D2 B2 L' R' B2 U R' L F' R F2 L R2 D' R'
37. 12.78 U D2 R2 L B F2 U2 B' L' D' L F' B' D2 B F' L D2 L' B L' R B' U L'
38. 13.23 R' L' U' R D2 R L B2 D2 U R B2 F L D2 B2 F R2 F D L' R2 B2 D U
39. 15.73 F2 L2 R B2 L R' U2 L F' R F D2 R F2 D2 B' D L D' R2 U L2 F' B2 D
40. 14.58 F U B U2 F2 R L2 D F2 L F R D U' L' F2 L2 D' R' L' F' B2 R' F2 L
41. 12.83 U L' B2 L F2 D' F2 U' B F2 U2 D2 R U' F R2 D' U' B2 D' U L' U B2 D
42. 18.22 D L2 U2 L' R2 F' R' D2 L B' F2 R2 D U R B L2 F R2 L B L2 F D U
43. 13.15 U2 D L' B' F2 D' R2 B' D U' L R' B' U2 D' R2 U' F' U' R B' U' B' F D
44. 14.88 R' D B' R B' R' B2 L' R2 B' U' B L2 U' L F B' U D' B' F D' B R' B2
45. 16.40 F2 U F' U2 D2 R B2 L' D' B2 D' L2 F' R' B' U B F' U' F R' F2 L B2 L'
46. 16.72 B' F2 D' L R B2 R2 B' D' B' R D' F B2 D B' L2 B2 L2 D L U L D L'
47. 15.09 B' U D L U' R' B2 F L2 F U2 F' B2 D' B' U' D B2 L2 F D' U' B2 D2 U'
48. 13.46 L' F2 L' R2 B L' B D2 R L2 F B' U2 F2 U' L' D' B F' U2 B2 F2 U R2 L
49. 14.38 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 B' F' D2 F D F2 B' L U' L' B D B' F2 R F2 R' B' R'
50. 17.50 L2 D U B2 R' U' L R2 D2 U2 F' U D' R2 F' B' L' R D L' R' F2 L' R2 F2
51. 13.12 D2 F2 R F2 B R2 F' L' B2 R F' B U B' L D R D' R2 D L' F B2 U' R
52. 13.75 F B D' U L' F' D U L2 F' D2 F L2 B U D' R B' U' L2 F' B' D2 U' L2
53. 13.36 U' F' D2 U' L U L F' B R' B' D' U B U L' B R' U L D2 L' U2 L B2
54. 16.14 R U2 L F' L F' B U2 D' B2 U' F D L' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L U' L' U2 D2 L
55. 14.90 L2 F' U2 D' L R' B' D2 F U F U2 F2 D2 L' D' R2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L'
56. 17.01 L2 U2 F2 L' B' L' B' D2 L' F D F2 R' D2 B2 U' F2 R' U2 L' R2 F2 R L' D'
57. 16.59 B' F' U' F D' B2 D2 L B' L' F R2 D' R2 D' R D' U' L B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2
58. 15.30 U B' L' F' B2 D' R F' L R2 F L B2 U' F2 R2 U L' B2 R' L' U2 B R' L'
59. 13.91 B' F' U2 F' B R U' D B L F' U2 F2 R2 U B2 L' D' B' L' R' B L2 U' F'
60. 14.84 R2 U' L2 U' R' D2 U2 F L B' R U R2 L2 F' D2 L2 D' R F R2 D B D2 B2
61. 16.48 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' F' R2 L B R2 U R2 L2 F' B' U R F U R F' B U2
62. 15.15 U2 L' F' U2 D R' U' L2 D' R D F D2 U L F U' F' R2 D2 B' R' F' L' R2
63. 16.75 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 L' F R2 D L2 D2 F' D2 F B' U' R' U2 L B R2 D R' B
64. 11.32 F D B2 R D' U B D L' B2 R D' L' F' U' L' R B' D' B U F2 D2 B' D
65. 15.61 D2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 D' R F' R2 F L2 D' U R' F2 R' L2 D' R U D'
66. 14.23 R2 F D B L F' L2 B U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F' D B2 D2 U' B' R2 B U2 D' F'
67. 15.84 R U' L R2 F R U' L' B D2 U' R2 L B L F' B' R' U2 B R L' D2 B' L'
68. 12.02 L' D2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 B' D' F B' U' R' F2 U B F' R2 F U B
69. 14.13 L' D2 B2 U2 B R2 D B2 U F' B' L' B' D B' D' L U D2 L' R F2 L B' F'
70. 15.79 L' U B2 U' B U B D' L' B' F' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F U L U' B L D2 R' D
71. 15.47 F U' B F2 U' D F' L F' B U2 F' R F' U L' U' R' B R' F' B2 D L2 D2
72. 16.01 F R' D' L2 R2 U R D2 R D B' F2 L R2 U2 R2 B D U2 L' D U' L' U B2
73. 15.63 L2 R U' R' B R2 U' F' L' F' R' U' D' B' U2 B U R2 L2 U' B L2 B' L U2
74. 14.67 D' F2 R F' R2 U' R D F U2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F' B' L U2 R' D R F' B2 L2
75. 14.70 D' L' D' R B' D2 B' D L' B U' L2 U2 B' R2 B' R' F D' U' B' U D L U'
76. 15.63 L' D U B' D2 B U D' B R2 D2 R F' D2 B L' F2 R2 F2 D' F U' B2 D2 F2
77. 16.21 D' F2 R' U R L2 B2 U' D' R2 U' L2 R2 F B U2 B R2 L F R B' U2 B2 U'
78. 13.19 L2 U' L' D2 L2 F' D U' L2 R F2 R' U2 F2 B' R' F D2 L R B U2 B2 R F
79. 16.15 U B' L B2 D R2 F2 U F' U' D' B R' U2 B2 U D' B' R' F2 U2 B2 D' L' F2
80. 16.10 U2 L2 D2 U' L' D2 L2 R2 F2 R L2 F2 R2 F' R U' F' L' D R D F2 D2 L' R
81. 13.38 F R D R D' R B2 D2 L U B' D' F' D' R B F U2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 D B
82. 14.30 B U2 R' U' L2 F R2 L F' L' D' F2 R2 L U F2 U B R2 B2 F' R B U2 D'
83. 12.28 U2 R2 B2 R2 F R U' R U2 F' U' D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 D U' R B' R' U2 B R
84. 15.30 U' F2 R' L' D' R2 U R L B2 L F' R2 U F2 U' R F2 L B D' L2 B' L' D
85. 14.36 L U F2 U B' F' R2 F2 B L' U B L' R F2 L R2 B' F' U F2 U' B' L' R2
86. 15.91 B2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 U' D B' L2 B2 U F' B2 U L' F2 L' F B2 L' R2 F' B2 R'
87. 13.61 L D' L2 D L' U' F2 D' B' D2 B F L2 R' U2 R' B2 D B2 U' F R' D L2 U'
88. 17.18 B D2 R' B' L' U2 L D' U L R F D2 B2 U F2 L2 U D F U' B2 F2 D' B'
89. 15.34 D' B' U' B' D R U' F' U' R L U2 R' D2 R' L D' B D2 L' D' U' L' D2 U
90. 16.26 F2 D' R B L' D' L' U' L B' D R2 D2 B U R U' B U' F' L2 R F' D B2
91. 16.18 D' B' R U B R2 F D2 U2 L2 R U D2 L2 B F U F L' U' D' F2 U' R B
92. 13.08 L2 D B' U R B' D' L' R2 U' F R2 L F' R2 L' U' D2 L2 U2 R' B' D' B' U
93. 15.02 R L' U' R U' F' R' F' R2 B2 R' D2 L2 F R' B' U2 L F R F2 B L' D U
94. 11.39 F' U F' L2 R D' B U F' L' B2 D2 B' D U' R' F D2 R2 L2 U2 L' R' B' F
95. 14.72 D2 L2 B U D' L2 R2 U2 D2 R' U L' R F' R B' D' L2 F R' F' U2 L B' L2
96. 15.13 L2 B' U R' B F2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' U R2 B' F U F B' U D' L U2 B'
97. 17.33 R F L2 D2 F' D U2 F R L2 U L' F2 D B U F' U' D R L2 U' L F' B'
98. 12.78 U B2 U L' F2 D2 B D B D2 R D' L' B' D' L2 R2 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 D' F'
99. 16.38 R U L' B L' R U2 D2 L' U D2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L' R2 B' F' U L2 B' U2
100. 13.30 L F2 D2 L R2 U' R' U2 B2 L2 U F' D' L2 F B' L B' D2 U' L R2 U' R2 D


25. (9.85) B2 F' D' R' U' L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F' L' R' U' D2 F2 R L2 D L' B2 L2 R' U
Solution:
y R' L' F U R' B' L' x2
U' R U' R' U R U' R
y' U' R U R'
y2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
47 turns in 9.85 secs = 4.77tps


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 24, 2010)

7.03	D2 L' F' U B2 F2 R B R2 U B' R' D' B F U2 B' F2 D' U2 B D2 L2 B2 F'

y' R' U2 R' F R D L D'
U y' R U R'
U2 y' L' U L
y L' U L U' L' U' L
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' U2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 24, 2010)

7:36.15 7x7 solve. I really don't have the patience for those things. I think I'll stick to puzzles that take a minute or less. :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ultra master magic solve in 46.72 seconds. No inserts at the moment because I just made it today because all of my magics are broken.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 24, 2010)

Morten said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Two OLL skips in a row. Too bad they were paired up with really crappy solves.
> ...



It doesn't happen everyday. Besides, where else would I post it?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 25, 2010)

3:27.03 6x6 Solve!

I'm getting closer! =D


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> 3:27.03 6x6 Solve!
> 
> I'm getting closer! =D



to what?


----------



## Forte (Aug 25, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > 3:27.03 6x6 Solve!
> ...



3:27.02


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > 3:27.03 6x6 Solve!
> ...



Sub WR at everything.


----------



## Jack (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got my first sub 10 ever - 9.34 non-lucky with a not great oll and a v perm. I also had a 10.05 with an n perm, and a 13.00 average of 5.


----------



## Dene (Aug 25, 2010)

Statistics for 08-25-2010 13:35:36

Average: 13.83
Standard Deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 11.36
Worst Time: 16.47
Individual Times:
1.	12.50	L2 B' L D L R D F2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U L' D2 U' R F2
2.	12.41	D' U2 B D' L2 D' U L2 R2 D2 U' F D B2 F2 D2 U2 B' F R2
3.	(11.36)	B F2 U2 L D U R2 U2 L' R B2 F R2 F D2 F' U2 L' B' U2
4.	16.20	B2 D' U' L D U R' D' U B U R D' U2 L' R2 D2 U' R U2
5.	14.80	L' F' U' R F' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L R2 B' U2 B D2 R D' R' U'
6.	(16.47)	B' L' B' L D U B2 F' L2 R' D' U2 R D' U L2 R U L' U2
7.	15.91	D' U' B D' U' R D U2 B' F D B2 R' U B2 D2 L' R' D B'
8.	12.45	B2 R2 U B' U' L R2 B2 U2 L D' U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 R' B
9.	14.47	B' F L2 D' R2 U' B2 L R U2 B' F' D B' R' D U2 R' B F2
10.	13.34	D L D' U B U B L R B' L U L' R2 U' B2 F D' U' R
11.	14.77	L B D' U2 F' U2 B2 F2 L R2 D' B F R B U B2 F L2 B
12.	11.41	B2 F2 U2 B' F2 L R2 U' R' B D' U' B2 D U2 B' D' B2 F2 L'

Hurr.


----------



## Dene (Aug 25, 2010)

Statistics for 08-25-2010 14:26:14

Average: 1:37.51
Standard Deviation: 2.53
Best Time: 1:33.77
Worst Time: 1:41.94
Individual Times:
1.	1:41.11	L F' D Dw2 Uw' U Rw2 Fw' F Lw2 R2 D' R' Dw Rw Bw' Uw' B' Bw' F L' Lw2 U' Lw2 Dw' Uw' Fw Lw2 D L2 Uw2 B2 Fw Dw' R B2 Bw' Fw' F' U B' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 B Uw' R Fw Lw2 Rw' D' R' D' Dw' Uw2 U Lw' Bw' L'
2.	1:38.17	Dw U B' Bw D Dw Uw' L' B Uw2 Rw Bw Fw U2 L2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw' Fw F Lw Rw' Bw' Dw' F Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' B2 Bw' F2 R' B' Lw B2 Dw Fw F U' Bw Lw2 R2 D' Bw2 Fw Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U F Lw' Uw B2 Bw' Uw' U R'
3.	1:35.45	Uw U2 L Lw U' L2 D' R Uw2 Lw B' Bw Fw D Uw2 Fw' F' Lw Fw2 Dw Uw' L2 Uw' L2 Lw' R D Lw R' D' Bw2 Uw L' Uw Bw' F R F' Lw D2 Bw L' D Dw' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw' B2 D' Lw U Lw2 D F2 Lw Uw2 Fw L2 Lw2
4.	(1:33.77)	Fw' F' Rw' Bw' F' D' L' F D2 Dw' Uw2 U B2 Fw2 F L Rw2 R' B' R U L' Lw Rw' R' Dw2 F Dw' U' B' Bw Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 U2 L Fw' Dw' Uw Lw2 Dw Bw2 D' Uw L' Uw2 U' R' D' Dw' Uw U2 Bw2 Uw Fw' Uw Lw' Dw R
5.	1:34.19	F Dw Rw R' D2 U' Rw' R' Dw' F2 Rw Fw' D' R2 B Bw2 R' U' B2 F2 Lw' Dw' Lw' R2 D2 Uw' Fw' U R F Lw B' Bw Fw F2 L Lw2 F2 Rw Bw' U' L Lw Dw U' L' Bw' L Rw' Uw' Rw2 R' D' B2 Bw' F' D L R Fw2
6.	1:39.25	Fw2 L2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 F' D2 Dw' U2 B2 Fw Lw2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 Uw Lw Fw2 R B Lw R' Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw Dw L Rw' D' Dw2 Lw2 R B2 Bw Fw2 F U' L' D' Uw' Fw F' Lw' Rw Uw Bw Uw2 Bw2 F' Lw Bw2 Rw F2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 D'
7.	(1:41.94)	Rw Dw2 Bw D2 Dw' Rw R2 B Bw' Fw U R D' Dw2 Uw2 U Rw2 Bw2 L Fw' F2 U' Bw Fw2 Dw' Fw U' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 U Fw' Rw R2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw D' Dw U' Fw2 Lw' Bw' Dw' L Uw' Bw' L2 R' F2 Lw2 Uw' Rw D2 Uw2 Bw Fw F
8.	1:39.53	Lw' B2 R' F' R Dw' U' Rw' Fw' L R2 Fw Rw2 F U' B' Fw2 Lw B2 Dw' Bw' Lw' D Fw2 Rw' Uw' U' B' Fw R' Bw' Dw2 U' Fw' Rw2 Uw L Fw R B2 Bw2 U2 Lw' Rw' R Dw' B2 L2 B' Fw2 D F' D' Uw Lw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 F
9.	1:35.88	Fw' F Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw R' Bw2 L2 D2 B' Bw F' Uw B Fw2 U' Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Dw B Fw' L' Fw' F R2 Dw Uw' U' Rw2 R' U L' Dw2 U F' U2 L' Rw2 F2 L' Rw2 R2 B' Bw2 Uw U L Lw Dw B D' U' Fw F U'
10.	1:41.25	B2 Rw R' Bw Lw2 U' Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 R U' Fw D L' Lw Bw Rw' Dw2 Lw' Uw2 B Bw2 L Rw R' D' Fw Lw2 Bw2 D' Bw2 F Lw Rw' Uw R2 D2 L Bw2 R F2 D Dw Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw Lw2 D Uw Bw' Fw' Rw' B' Fw2 F' D' Uw
11.	1:35.23	Lw2 R' B2 Bw' L Lw2 Rw R Bw2 Dw' L Fw Rw2 D2 Dw2 U R Bw2 Uw2 U' B2 Bw Fw2 F L' D Uw' F' Uw' U Bw2 L' R' B' L' Rw' Dw' B F' Dw' L' R2 D Fw2 D Dw B' Bw D' Dw' Uw Lw Bw' L2 B2 Bw2 F Rw' B2 Uw'
12.	1:35.00	U2 Rw' Dw Uw Lw R2 Fw' Uw2 F' Dw Uw2 U2 L Rw B Uw' Fw' Rw D Dw Uw2 U L B2 U B2 R B D' Uw B' Bw' Fw' Rw' Uw' F Lw Rw' D2 U' L' Lw R' Bw2 Fw F L Rw2 B2 L2 Lw2 D B Bw Fw2 L2 R' B Fw2 F2

orly


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2010)

sub 50 sq1 sim average of 12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 47.11
1. 29.03 (3, 6) / (9, 3) /' (9, 3) / (11, 6) / (4, 7) /' (8, 5) / (7, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 3) /' (3, 3) /' (6, 3) / (1, 0) / (11, 0) /' (6, 3) /' (6, 7) / (9, 6) / (9, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (8, 5) / (4, 0)
2. 49.51 (7, 0) / (3, 6) / (3, 11) /' (0, 9) / (11, 6) / (4, 1) / (5, 8) / (6, 1) / (10, 0) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 2) /' (3, 6) / (6, 7) /' (6, 2) /' (7, 8) /' (1, 10) /' (10, 1) / (2, 10) / (0, 8) / (10, 10) /'
3. 39.24 (7, 11) / (6, 0) / (9, 0) /' (8, 3) /' (4, 10) / (0, 6) / (0, 9) / (2, 9) /' (3, 10) /' (6, 2) /' (3, 3) / (3, 6) /' (0, 9) /' (0, 4) /' (5, 5) /' (9, 1) /' (1, 9) /' (6, 0) / (11, 9) / (3, 6)
4. 40.84 / (3, 0) / (6, 3) / (0, 5) /' (3, 6) /' (6, 0) / (6, 6) / (6, 1) /' (11, 0) / (6, 8) /' (7, 6) / (0, 6) /' (2, 8) /' (0, 10) / (4, 10) /' (6, 2) /' (0, 4) / (2, 3) /' (6, 0) /' (6, 7)
5. (1:18.49) / (0, 3) / (3, 6) /' (0, 6) / (6, 3) / (3, 6) /' (6, 0) /' (0, 6) / (1, 0) / (11, 3) / (11, 1) / (8, 0) /' (3, 10) / (2, 0) / (7, 2) / (3, 6) / (0, 7) /' (3, 4) / (0, 1) /' (2, 0) /' (6, 0)
6. 38.35 (6, 3) / (3, 9) / (9, 0) / (3, 9) / (6, 4) / (11, 6) / (9, 11) /' (8, 7) /' (0, 5) / (6, 7) /' (0, 4) / (0, 10) /' (0, 6) / (1, 2) / (8, 0) /' (0, 2) / (6, 2) /' (7, 6) / (0, 6) /'
7. 41.83 (4, 6) /' (6, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 2) /' (3, 9) / (0, 3) / (2, 6) /' (7, 6) / (3, 9) / (6, 6) /' (0, 2) /' (1, 0) / (6, 7) / (0, 5) / (0, 9) /' (9, 3) /' (2, 10) / (3, 0) / (9, 3) / (1, 0) /'
8. 50.30 (0, 9) / (6, 9) / (2, 0) / (6, 1) /' (3, 4) / (4, 8) /' (6, 8) /' (10, 4) / (6, 8) /' (6, 11) /' (10, 6) /' (10, 5) / (4, 0) /' (9, 0) / (0, 6) / (3, 8) /' (9, 0) / (3, 0) / (9, 8) /'
9. 54.02 (0, 9) /' (6, 0) / (9, 6) /' (0, 6) / (6, 8) /' (10, 6) /' (9, 9) / (3, 9) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (9, 0) /' (3, 9) /' (6, 6) / (3, 0) / (0, 9) /' (0, 6) /' (7, 9) / (6, 6) / (0, 10) / (10, 6)
10. 1:10.68 (6, 0) /' (9, 9) /' (9, 6) / (9, 5) / (6, 8) / (10, 2) /' (10, 2) /' (10, 10) /' (6, 4) / (6, 3) / (11, 5) /' (7, 0) / (7, 11) /' (0, 2) / (11, 0) / (0, 6) / (6, 5) / (4, 7) /' (0, 7) / (2, 7)
11. 57.26 / (3, 3) / (7, 8) /' (2, 6) /' (6, 0) / (8, 8) / (10, 4) /' (0, 8) / (0, 2) /' (10, 6) /' (2, 10) /' (5, 8) /' (8, 6) /' (5, 0) / (1, 5) / (10, 8) /' (10, 4) / (0, 6) / (0, 2) / (0, 8) / (4, 0)
12. (27.53) (3, 5) /' (3, 7) / (0, 3) / (7, 0) / (2, 2) /' (0, 10) /' (9, 6) / (3, 6) / (6, 3) / (3, 6) /' (9, 0) / (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (6, 4) / (3, 3) /' (7, 10) /' (5, 8) / (9, 3) /' (0, 9) / (3, 2) /


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 25, 2010)

1.26 Magic Single. PB by .01. heh.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 25, 2010)

Got my second sub20 avg5 today. 19.57

19.34, 19.53, 29.08, 15.58, 19.84

That 29 was a horrible mistake followed by another horrible mistake  I was quite happy though!


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 25, 2010)

(8.80), (10.58), 10.11, 9.58, 9.42, 10.08, 9.31, 8.88, 10.18, 9.79, 9.28, 9.09 = 9.57
I just intentionally slow down in F2L and i found it much easier to track the pieces.

EDIT: rolled.
9.31, 8.88, 10.18, 9.79, 9.28, 9.09, (10.44), 9.71, 9.63, (7.66), 8.78, 9.76 = 9.44


----------



## aronpm (Aug 25, 2010)

*Clock*:

*Single*: 9.822 (nonlucky)
*Average of 5*: 11.178
Times: 11.329, (13.597), (9.843), 11.563, 10.641
*Average of 12*: 12.174
Times: 11.888, 13.647, 11.008, 13.694, 12.282, 11.349, (10.037), (13.937), 11.984, 12.910, 11.396, 11.585
*Average of 100*: 12.984


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 25, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> (8.80), (10.58), 10.11, 9.58, 9.42, 10.08, 9.31, 8.88, 10.18, 9.79, 9.28, 9.09 = 9.57
> I just intentionally slow down in F2L and i found it much easier to track the pieces.
> 
> EDIT: rolled.
> 9.31, 8.88, 10.18, 9.79, 9.28, 9.09, (10.44), 9.71, 9.63, (7.66), 8.78, 9.76 = 9.44



ok a sub10 avg with *slow* F2L.
FML!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2010)

sub 40 sq1 sim average of 12 - 39.11



Spoiler



Average of 12: 39.11
1. 48.50 (7, 9) /' (8, 6) /' (9, 3) / (6, 3) / (11, 10) /' (0, 6) / (6, 0) /' (6, 7) /' (2, 11) /' (3, 4) / (6, 0) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 1) /' (6, 6) / (0, 9) /' (6, 9) / (5, 6) / (9, 8) /' (3, 6) / (6, 1) /
2. 48.65 /' (3, 9) /' (0, 9) / (3, 0) / (9, 3) /' (1, 6) / (11, 8) / (6, 1) /' (9, 6) / (8, 3) / (10, 6) /' (9, 0) /' (5, 6) / (6, 6) / (8, 10) / (5, 2) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 10) / (1, 6) / (6, 0) /'
3. (19.70) /' (6, 0) /' (3, 3) / (3, 0) /' (1, 6) / (3, 11) / (3, 9) / (10, 9) /' (5, 9) / (2, 0) / (6, 6) / (3, 4) / (3, 10) /' (5, 0) /' (0, 10) /' (9, 8) /' (6, 6) /' (9, 2) / (0, 3) / (9, 4) / (0, 9)
4. 36.45 (9, 6) / (3, 3) / (5, 10) /' (6, 10) /' (6, 10) / (2, 0) /' (8, 8) / (6, 8) / (8, 2) /' (4, 10) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 6) / (0, 6) /' (6, 6) / (6, 6) /' (4, 8) /' (2, 2) /' (0, 10) /' (6, 5)
5. 48.50 / (0, 9) /' (6, 11) /' (10, 1) /' (11, 9) / (5, 9) / (4, 7) / (11, 9) / (9, 0) / (6, 9) / (3, 3) / (0, 9) /' (2, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, 8) / (6, 10) / (6, 4) /' (6, 4) / (4, 0) /' (4, 2) /'
6. 25.63 /' (0, 3) / (1, 9) / (5, 2) /' (6, 1) / (9, 6) / (11, 6) /' (0, 9) / (0, 7) / (0, 3) / (10, 2) / (0, 6) / (9, 3) /' (7, 9) /' (0, 6) /' (5, 11) / (0, 6) / (6, 0) / (1, 1) / (5, 5) /' (7, 7)
7. 38.46 /' (9, 0) / (9, 5) / (1, 4) /' (2, 0) / (8, 6) /' (3, 8) / (5, 6) / (0, 6) /' (6, 4) /' (8, 6) / (0, 11) /' (0, 8) / (4, 6) / (4, 9) /' (2, 10) /' (6, 6) /' (2, 4) /' (2, 6) / (4, 11)
8. (59.01) (6, 3) / (3, 0) /' (3, 6) / (9, 10) /' (9, 6) / (5, 9) / (6, 9) / (6, 5) /' (10, 8) / (2, 10) / (6, 6) / (5, 6) / (6, 3) /' (4, 3) /' (4, 0) /' (0, 2) / (6, 4) /' (6, 8) /' (8, 6) / (6, 4)
9. 33.33 / (3, 3) / (9, 8) /' (10, 0) /' (2, 8) /' (2, 4) /' (6, 10) / (4, 6) /' (8, 10) /' (4, 0) /' (8, 0) / (2, 6) /' (10, 10) /' (4, 8) /' (4, 1) / (6, 8) / (0, 8) /' (5, 4) / (6, 2) /' (10, 7) /'
10. 45.63 /' (6, 9) / (3, 3) / (6, 9) / (0, 6) /' (6, 9) /' (2, 7) /' (0, 2) /' (6, 4) /' (6, 1) / (3, 0) /' (0, 5) /' (8, 10) / (6, 6) /' (8, 0) /' (6, 0) /' (8, 10) / (6, 2) / (11, 10) /
11. 34.89 / (3, 3) /' (7, 4) /' (5, 2) /' (9, 9) /' (6, 8) /' (9, 7) /' (9, 6) / (3, 3) / (9, 0) /' (9, 3) /' (3, 1) /' (0, 11) / (0, 5) / (7, 1) /' (6, 8) / (3, 0) / (3, 10) / (9, 11) /' (3, 7) /
12. 31.04 /' (6, 9) /' (9, 0) / (1, 6) /' (6, 9) / (5, 11) /' (9, 0) / (10, 3) / (4, 0) /' (9, 10) /' (4, 6) /' (6, 9) /' (9, 8) /' (6, 8) / (6, 9) / (0, 6) / (0, 11) / (0, 10) /' (4, 6) /' (3, 0) / (6, 1)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 25, 2010)

2x2+3x3+4x4 in *57.28*!

I didn't look at the timer during the solves but the splits felt like 3-10-44 or something.
First sub-1  No 4x4 parity.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 25, 2010)

wat corny


----------



## nck (Aug 25, 2010)

rewks AO100 34.01

I've gotten faster at it but it doesn't seem to be roux anymore when I started spamming f2l and edge-flipper algs


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 25, 2010)

(8.18), 12.05, 10.87, 10.70, 10.35, 10.26, 9.44, (12.77), 11.01, 9.58, 10.37, 10.66 = 10.53
2 counting sub 10s 



Spoiler



1. (8.18) R2 D R F R B' L D B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' L2 F' B L R' U2 B2 R' U2 D R2 
2. 12.05 F U' B' U2 D B2 D' L2 D L D R' F' L B2 D U2 L F' B' U' B2 U2 R D 
3. 10.87 L' R' D' F' L' F' R B' D F' L R' B2 F' D' F L' F B2 L' B2 F2 R' L' B' 
4. 10.70 L B R2 L2 B' U' F2 U D' B R' F' D B2 F' U' D' B' R2 U' B' F' U D2 R' 
5. 10.35 D U2 R2 L2 U' L' U R' B2 F R' F2 B U2 L' D F2 B' R2 D F R2 U' L2 U 
6. 10.26 R U B2 L U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L D' L U2 F D2 L' R U' L F2 L2 D 
7. 9.44 U' F L2 F2 L R' B' L U F' D' L D' L' R' B' U' D' F' U2 B' D F R' U' 
8. (12.77) U2 B' L U' B' D2 F2 R B L' R U L' R2 B' R' L B' L B2 R F' B R2 F2 
9. 11.01 U2 B U' L' F' U' R L2 D' F L F' D2 B2 F2 L' U' D2 L2 B' R F B2 U2 D 
10. 9.58 U R B2 R' D U' R2 D' F2 B R' B R D' L2 D2 F2 R U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B L 
11. 10.37 D2 R B' F' U' D' L U2 B' R' B' L' B2 R D2 L U2 R' L B2 R D2 F' B2 D2 
12. 10.66 U2 B' L' F' B2 L2 F' U R' U' L' D2 B2 R' U2 L U' F D' B2 L' U R U' B'


----------



## Shortey (Aug 25, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> (8.18), 12.05, 10.87, 10.70, 10.35, 10.26, 9.44, (12.77), 11.01, 9.58, 10.37, 10.66 = 10.53
> 2 counting sub 10s



:O


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 25, 2010)

Pyraminx:

Average: 8.78
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Best Time: 4.07
Worst Time: 11.38
Individual Times:
1.	(4.07)	u l b U R U R' B U B L B' L' U L' U B R L' R' U R U B U'
2.	8.77	l' b L B R B' U' L U' B U' B' U' L B L R L R' U' L' B U R' B
3.	8.01	u' l b L R B L R L R L' R U L R' L' R B U B' L' B' U' B R'
4.	8.26	u r' b' L' R' L' R' U R' B' R B L' U L' B U R' U L B' U' L' R B
5.	8.57	l' r b' R' U' L U L' R U' L' B' L R L' B L R' L' B R' L' B R' L
6.	10.78	u l r b B' R B U R' L R' U' L B L' U L R B R B L R' B U'
7.	9.85	u' l' r' b' U L' U' B U B L U' R L B' U R' L U' B L R B' U R'
8.	7.00	u l' r' b R' B R L R' B U' L B U R' B' U' L' B U R U L' U R
9.	9.05	u' b B U R U R' B L B L' U B U' R' B R' U B U' B U L R' L
10.	8.43	r L' B L' R' B U' L U' R' B' U B' R' B' U B' R' B L' U' R U' B' U
11.	9.12	u' l b R' L U R' L R' B U' R' B R B L' R' L' R L' U' B R' B U
12.	(11.38)	u r b L B' R B' L' B R B' U R' L' R' B' L' R' B' U L' U' R U' B'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow those are really long scrambles.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 25, 2010)

I got them from CCT, maybe I changed it to 25 moves by accident?

How many moves should it be?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2010)

Optimal.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 25, 2010)

Random position, like 2x2. They're normally around 9 moves plus tips. I've been using qqtimer over CCT lately so I've forgotten how CCT scrambles.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a 9.35 solve earlier, which was 65 turns, working out at 6.95 tps  Can't recreate the solve again (should've written it down straight after I did it =/)


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Aug 25, 2010)

*First sub-two minute solve!*

Yeah, it doesn't compare to you maniacs, but < 2:00 is a big milestone for me  I've only been cubing a week using basic LBL and a drugstore Rubik's.

edit: that was the scramble for the *next* one, sorry. I did 7 runs to see if my average has come down, which it has. A lot. I learned to do the cross on the bottom, as well as plan out the cross a lot better in advance.

1:53 not recorded
1:56 B' U2 D2 R' F B' U B U F' L F B' D B2 D' F B2 R2 F B' U' B2 F R
(2:10) U F' U F2 L R' U' F' R2 B' F' U2 L F' U' R U2 R2 D' F B U' D' L F
1:56 L' B L F2 L R D' R' L D2 B2 F L' U' F2 U2 F2 L B2 L U' D R2 D' B2
1:40 R F U' R2 U' D R' F L' D F' U B2 D' U' L' B2 U' D2 F' L2 D L' R F'
2:04 F2 R F' R D' F R' F2 L2 F2 R' U F B' R2 D2 R L F2 D2 U' B R L U2
(1:38) B2 R2 U2 B L B D U' F R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 B R D' U B U2 B2 R2 U2

For an average of 1:54. Placing the edges on the second layer takes forever. I guess that's where F2L will help  But I think I'm going to keep playing with LBL to get my cross building and look-ahead tight for a while.

-Joe


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> Yeah, it doesn't compare to you maniacs, but < 2:00 is a big milestone for me  I've only been cubing a week using basic LBL and a drugstore Rubik's.
> 
> edit: that was the scramble for the *next* one, sorry. I did 7 runs to see if my average has come down, which it has. A lot. I learned to do the cross on the bottom, as well as plan out the cross a lot better in advance.
> 
> ...



Only a week? That's good 

Non-cubing accomplishment: Spyro 2 riptos rage any% TAS in 42:50 (timed with QQtimer )

WR is 28:11


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Non-cubing accomplishment: Spyro 2 riptos rage any% TAS in 42:50 (timed with QQtimer )
> 
> WR is 28:11



How tool-assisted? Like, just using save states to make the process easier?


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 25, 2010)

2x2x2 Average of 5: 2.47

1. 2.74
2. 2.05
3. (7.40)
4. 2.61
5. (1.42)


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Non-cubing accomplishment: Spyro 2 riptos rage any% TAS in 42:50 (timed with QQtimer )
> ...



Its probably more tool assisted than is allowed, and thats saying something 

I used a code to get all abilities straight away, and used cheat engine to make it impossible to die even though somehow I did, and to get loads of the collectibles which basically lets me skip the entire last world (out of 3)

EDIT: Just done another any% TAS of spyro 2, time was 38:21.26


----------



## qqwref (Aug 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I used a code to get all abilities straight away, and used cheat engine to make it impossible to die even though somehow I did, and to get loads of the collectibles which basically lets me skip the entire last world (out of 3)
> 
> EDIT: Just done another any% TAS of spyro 2, time was 38:21.26


All that, and you still didn't beat the WR? 


Random stuff:
- 2x2+3x3+4x4 relay sim at above 6 tps (52.179, 315 moves)
- 5x5x5 sim avg5: (49.802) 51.918 (1:07.169) 52.459 1:00.191 => 54.856
- 5x5x5 sim single, 55.35 in 311 moves (5.62 tps!)
- got a 1:00 exactly on 5x5 sim
- on Kongregate today, I finally got the impossible badge on Meat Boy (Map Pack), which is really damn hard, took me 4 hours today to get one of the levels...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Random stuff:
> - 2x2+3x3+4x4 relay sim at above 6 tps (52.179, 315 moves)
> - 5x5x5 sim avg5: (49.802) 51.918 (1:07.169) 52.459 1:00.191 => 54.856
> - 5x5x5 sim single, 55.35 in 311 moves (5.62 tps!)
> ...


You must have amazing look ahead to be doing close to 6 tps on 5x5.


----------



## Weston (Aug 26, 2010)

11.36 sorta lucky OH single.

L2 F R2 L2 B U' F2 U2 B' D' U' L B L' B' R' U B2 D2 R' L' B U2 D B 

x2 U2 R y' R2 U' B2 R2
F2L 2:R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L 3: z U R U' x' R U' R' U
F2L 4 + OLL: z' U2 R U R' U' R U R2 F R F'
PLL: G perm

43 moves
3.79 TPS 

Edit: WOW If I didn't force the OLL skip I would have had a PLL skip. asdfasdfasdf


----------



## Forte (Aug 26, 2010)

(12.55), 15.63, (21.64), 15.50, 12.58, 20.66, 17.43, 17.54, 14.57, 16.69, 17.91, 12.92 = 16.14

PB is 15.xx or something but I don't want to keep track any more, so I'll just post here >_>

Parity still slows me down a lot ):


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I used a code to get all abilities straight away, and used cheat engine to make it impossible to die even though somehow I did, and to get loads of the collectibles which basically lets me skip the entire last world (out of 3)
> ...



Nah 

Today was the first time I completed the game in probably 5 years 

And I have NEVER done a speedrun of anything ever before.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> - on Kongregate today, I finally got the impossible badge on Meat Boy (Map Pack), which is really damn hard, took me 4 hours today to get one of the levels...



whaaaaaaaa

That's srsly insane


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *Clock*:
> 
> *Single*: 9.822 (nonlucky)
> *Average of 5*: 11.178
> ...





Good job. I tried practising last night, but it was sooo boring :/
How come you like clock? 

12.984 a100 is crazy


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Its probably more tool assisted than is allowed, and thats saying something
> 
> I used a code to get all abilities straight away, and used cheat engine to make it impossible to die even though somehow I did, and to get loads of the collectibles which basically lets me skip the entire last world (out of 3)
> 
> EDIT: Just done another any% TAS of spyro 2, time was 38:21.26



OK, that's not tool-assisted, by the definition that is used in TAS runs. Tool assisted means slowdown and savestates are used (effectively allowing the game to be played perfectly frame by frame). A TAS only does things that are conceivably possible in the game (if a human could play the game "perfectly") and does not use cheat engines.

So, basically, you did a cheated (human) speedrun, right?

Edit: And seriously, a cheat to get otherwise mandatory collectables? That's just arbitrarily skipping parts of the game...


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 26, 2010)

Haixu Zhang has just got a *ridiculous* 4x4 avg which was posted on mf8.


Statistics for 08-26-2010 15:29:58
Average: 35.53
Standard Deviation: 2.90
Best Time: 29.23
Worst Time: 49.12
Individual Times:
1. 37.44 D L B L Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' U L2 Rw R' F2 Uw L2 R B2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw' D' Uw2 U R2 Fw R2 U L2 Rw2 Uw' R D L R
2. 30.68 B' Fw F2 L' D Uw2 B' Fw F' L' Rw' R2 Fw' L' R2 F U2 Rw2 B F' D2 L D B' F2 L2 Rw2 D2 Fw L' Uw2 U L' Rw2 R D Uw' U2 Rw2 B2
3. 32.16 U' L B2 Fw F' R' U2 R2 D2 Rw2 R' D' U2 B' F' Uw' L2 B' F U L2 Rw2 Uw2 B' F Rw2 Fw' F' L2 Rw' Uw' L' R D' Uw' L Uw' B U' L
4. 38.36 B' L2 R' D U B2 Rw U2 L Rw F' L2 R2 B Fw F D2 Fw' D U' F' U' L Rw' D' U B2 L2 B Fw2 F L' R2 B2 Rw' U' B Fw2 F2 Rw'
5. 35.89 F2 D' Uw2 U' B2 Fw' Uw' B F R2 Uw' L2 D' F Uw' B Fw' R D' L' D2 Rw' Uw' L2 Fw Rw2 U B Rw' Uw L Rw' Fw2 L R2 F' Rw2 F2 U R2
6. 39.68 Rw2 F' D2 Uw2 B D B F2 Rw' B' Rw' R' B' F' Uw' L R' F2 R F' D2 Fw2 L' R' Fw' Rw' Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw L2 B' D' Uw' U' R' B' Fw L2 Fw2
7. 37.18 Uw Rw2 F Rw' B2 Fw' F2 D Uw U Fw2 D Uw U2 B L2 Rw Fw2 U2 B' Fw' R D' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw F2 L2 Rw' R' B' Rw Fw F2 R' Fw2 F Rw' D
8. 34.26 L2 Rw Fw' Uw' Rw F' D2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 U2 L' R2 F2 L' Rw' R' Uw' R B Fw2 Rw' R' D' B F L Fw' U' R F L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 R2 D2 U' Rw'
9. 30.81 L Rw R D Rw Uw Rw F' L2 B' Fw F' Uw L' R2 D' B' L' Rw' R U' Rw' D2 Uw2 L' B2 Fw2 F2 D2 U' Fw' R2 D Uw' U F Uw' U' B Rw'
10. (49.12) Rw' B2 R' U B Rw F' Rw' B D' Uw' L Rw' F Uw U' L2 R Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw R2 U2 Fw' Rw2 U Rw2 R' D U2 F D2 L Rw R' U' Rw'
11. (29.23) D B' F' Uw2 B U' Fw' D' Uw' U2 F Uw2 B Fw F2 U2 L' D2 Rw Uw2 Rw D Uw U' L' U' L' B Fw F' L' B' Uw L2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw L2 R'
12. 38.80 B2 D Fw F2 L B2 U Rw Fw' F' L2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw U Rw' R' D Uw' B Fw2 L Rw D' L' D2 Rw2 Fw' R' U2 L' D2 Uw' F R2 D2 Fw L2 Uw

According to him, it takes him about 8 seconds to pair up the edges.


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2010)

What the fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## aronpm (Aug 26, 2010)

WHAT THE ****


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 26, 2010)

So, what's his breakdown? Like, 8-8-19, but the 3x3 stage then seems really slow =/


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 26, 2010)

WHAT? THAT'S INSANE. And lol, counting 30 

That's ****ing crazy!

Edit: Do you think the 8s edges, was on the 29? That would make more sense.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 26, 2010)

wtf


----------



## JERK95 (Aug 26, 2010)

1st solve 59.84 with chinaminx, (pb wit this minx)


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 26, 2010)

29.72 sq1 sim average of 12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 29.72
1. (34.96) / (9, 0) /' (9, 3) /' (5, 0) /' (6, 6) /' (6, 10) / (0, 6) /' (2, 3) / (2, 6) /' (0, 10) / (4, 6) / (10, 0) / (10, 1) /' (4, 2) /' (10, 8) /' (0, 8) /' (5, 8) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 11) / (10, 10) /
2. 28.68 /' (3, 9) /' (0, 9) /' (3, 10) / (11, 3) /' (1, 5) / (3, 2) /' (2, 6) / (4, 3) /' (4, 8) /' (0, 2) / (8, 8) / (2, 10) /' (8, 10) /' (6, 10) /' (6, 0) /' (10, 10) / (2, 8) /' (4, 5) /' (4, 0) / (8, 0)
3. 31.73 /' (0, 9) /' (3, 11) /' (9, 7) /' (9, 2) / (0, 9) /' (10, 10) / (4, 11) /' (4, 10) / (8, 9) /' (5, 6) /' (6, 0) /' (3, 7) /' (0, 3) / (3, 0) /' (9, 0) /' (6, 0) / (9, 2) /' (8, 10) / (10, 5) /
4. 30.07 (1, 9) / (11, 6) / (9, 6) /' (2, 0) /' (6, 4) / (11, 8) /' (0, 6) / (6, 7) /' (6, 6) /' (5, 0) /' (6, 10) /' (6, 6) /' (0, 6) / (6, 6) / (4, 6) / (6, 6) / (9, 6) / (8, 1) / (0, 3) /' (0, 2) /
5. 30.39 / (3, 3) /' (1, 0) /' (2, 0) /' (2, 4) / (4, 2) / (8, 1) /' (6, 6) / (3, 6) / (2, 2) / (2, 2) / (2, 6) /' (10, 6) /' (6, 4) /' (2, 6) /' (10, 4) /' (6, 8) / (8, 2) /' (0, 6) / (6, 6) / (0, 6)
6. 31.51 /' (3, 9) /' (0, 6) / (1, 8) /' (6, 10) / (4, 8) /' (8, 10) /' (6, 6) /' (11, 8) / (6, 6) / (6, 7) /' (4, 4) /' (10, 0) /' (4, 0) / (6, 6) /' (8, 8) / (4, 6) /' (8, 8) /' (8, 0) / (4, 10) /
7. 26.50 (9, 9) /' (0, 3) / (6, 3) /' (9, 6) / (3, 3) / (9, 6) / (3, 0) / (1, 9) / (0, 11) / (5, 0) / (0, 1) /' (0, 9) /' (2, 3) /' (8, 7) /' (10, 10) /' (6, 8) / (0, 8) /' (8, 4) / (8, 4) /' (6, 2) /
8. 27.78 (10, 5) /' (9, 9) /' (6, 9) /' (5, 5) / (7, 0) / (7, 7) / (7, 10) /' (4, 8) / (2, 2) /' (2, 8) / (0, 4) / (8, 2) / (10, 2) / (6, 0) / (0, 2) /' (4, 4) /' (8, 6) /' (0, 10) /' (1, 0)
9. 27.50 / (9, 9) / (4, 11) / (6, 4) /' (7, 6) /' (6, 6) / (0, 5) / (10, 10) /' (6, 4) /' (8, 8) /' (2, 2) / (2, 4) / (8, 10) / (0, 6) /' (8, 8) /' (0, 6) /' (6, 2) /' (2, 0) /' (10, 10) / (0, 11) / (0, 11)
10. 28.63 /' (0, 6) / (6, 0) / (6, 10) /' (9, 2) / (0, 9) /' (3, 3) / (9, 3) / (9, 0) / (3, 5) / (6, 6) /' (7, 3) /' (3, 1) / (6, 0) /' (6, 4) / (6, 5) / (8, 9) /' (10, 10) /' (8, 6) /' (8, 4) /
11. 34.37 (10, 2) /' (9, 9) /' (1, 4) / (2, 4) / (2, 4) / (4, 10) / (4, 10) /' (8, 2) /' (10, 6) /' (6, 8) /' (0, 4) / (2, 8) / (2, 8) / (10, 6) /' (2, 6) / (2, 8) /' (1, 2) /' (6, 8) /' (2, 6) / (0, 6)
12. (26.36) / (9, 0) /' (0, 6) /' (9, 6) / (6, 3) / (6, 9) / (6, 6) /' (6, 3) / (3, 5) / (3, 1) / (6, 9) / (2, 3) /' (3, 4) /' (9, 0) / (9, 9) /' (3, 3) /' (6, 0) / (5, 8) /' (7, 10) /' (3, 3) /'


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 26, 2010)

haixu wat


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> What the fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



COPYRIGHTED!!!! You stole it from my vid 

But srsly wtf?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Its probably more tool assisted than is allowed, and thats saying something
> ...



Wow lol I really am crap at speedruns 

EDIT:




onionhoney said:


> Haixu Zhang has just got a *ridiculous* 4x4 avg which was posted on mf8.
> 
> 
> Statistics for 08-26-2010 15:29:58
> ...



Wtf.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

I figured this would be a fitting 100th post-
I got my PB single and average of 5, which also happens to be my first sub-20 average. 

Average: 19.16 | best: 15.76 | worst: 19.84 | std: 2.3% 
Times: 19.69, 18.62, (19.84,) (15.76,) 19.17,


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2010)

*Clock: 19.17*
19.50, 20.87, 19.66, 18.35, 17.84

Edit: 1:00.83 average of 5 on 4x4 
so close. ..


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 26, 2010)

1st solve of the day: 18.52. I think that is my 1st sub-20 1st solve of the day.


----------



## da25centz (Aug 26, 2010)

new 2x2 PB!!

10.65 non lucky!

really exciting because i started learning ortega yesterday, and its definitley working!

ahaha this is faster than my lucky pb with the 3x3 method


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 26, 2010)

haixu :'(


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 26, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.78
1. 9.88 U2 B U F' L D L R2 U2 L2 F D2 L' B L2 U F2 D' B U' L D U2 L B
2. 9.56 R' D2 B' F' D2 L2 R B' D2 B F U2 D2 F U' F2 L B' L2 B2 R2 D L U' B'
3. (10.96) F' D' F2 B L F U' B' D2 L U2 R' D2 B D F' B' R2 U' B F2 R2 L' B F2
4. 10.55 B' D F2 B2 R U2 B R2 F2 L2 F U' F L' D2 U2 F' R' U' L D B2 D2 B2 U'
5. (7.92) R' F B2 L2 R U' B R' F' D2 R F2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L' D R2 B' R U D'
6. 9.31 R' B' F' D F U L2 D R F2 B D R L' D2 L' F' L' R' B' U2 D' L B2 D'
7. 10.22 F2 R' B' U' B D' L F2 R L U B R L' B' U2 L' D' B D F R L' B L'
8. 10.77 L2 R2 U2 R L D2 U' B R D' B L R' B' L' D F2 R L2 B2 U R' L' U' D'
9. 10.19 D2 R B F' L2 B D' U' B' D L D' L2 B2 F2 D U' F' L2 U R' B R' B2 R
10. 8.51 F B2 U' B U2 F L2 F' U R' L2 F' B2 L F' B D L' F2 L R' D B2 F2 R
11. 10.01 U2 B2 R U F D' F2 R U B' R2 L' B' U2 F2 D F2 L2 F' L U' B' U R2 F
12. 8.82 F2 L' F' L D F B' D2 R' D' R' D2 U2 F2 B R2 F' R B L' D2 L' U R2 D' 

7.92 OLL skip, 10.19 PLL skip.

YES!!! I am SO happy!  2nd sub-10 avg and new PB, AND: I didn't lose the stats 

EDIT: PS: I used my Haiyan Memory, which isn't even my maincube


----------



## Cow8Duck (Aug 26, 2010)

My first 2 timed solves today and upped my PB to 1:20 then to 1:18 from 1:34

and i just started cubing the beginning of summer


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2010)

Can't wait to see some more 4x4x4 videos from Haixu


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 26, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.86
1. 9.49 F' U L U' B U B' D2 U' R2 B2 L F R' B2 L2 B L' U R L B2 F2 U' D2 
2. 10.77 L2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 D R' L' F' L' F R2 U' B U2 B' U R2 D2 U2 B L2 B R' 
3. 9.90 B' F2 U2 B R B' D' F B R' L F L' F R' B2 U2 R' L U2 F' D' F' R' U2 
4. 10.86 U' R' U R F' U2 L U' R F' D F' D2 F' L B2 U' R D2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 D' 
5. 10.23 L D L2 U2 L' F U' D' L2 D' R' U L2 D U' B2 D2 U F U' L2 R2 D2 F2 B' 
6. 11.88 F R U2 D' B2 R D B2 L' U L U' L U' B D R D L2 B U2 D2 L B F2 
7. 10.42 F2 D R L B' U' F' L B' D F U2 F2 L' B2 F' L D U B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 
8. (14.16) B' F2 D' R' F L U' L2 B F2 U R' D2 F U D R2 U' D R2 L2 U2 L' B D2 
9. 10.34 F2 L F' D U' L2 D R' L' F2 R D F2 R2 D' L R2 U F2 R B U' B2 L' B' 
10. 13.32 F B' D' F2 L F' B2 U F L U' R' F' B' L2 B F2 U2 B U F2 U B' L2 D2 
11. 11.44 B R L2 F L2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' L F2 L R2 U D F R2 F' B' L' U R' L2 D 
12. (9.32) U' D F U2 F R' U' L' R B' R2 F' L F' R' L2 D R' U' R' L' U L2 B2 D' 

Counting 13  All full step. 
The average went on to 11.67 avg50 when things start going horribly wrong >_>


----------



## qqwref (Aug 26, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Haixu Zhang has just got a *ridiculous* 4x4 avg which was posted on mf8.
> 
> Statistics for 08-26-2010 15:29:58
> Average: 35.53



WHAAAAAAAT

not sure if believe... o_0;


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sub 4 for sure now. I should finish learning CLL. :/

Average of 100: 3.88


Spoiler



1. 3.20 F2 R' U' F' U R' U F2 R' 
2. 4.13 R' U2 F' U R F2 R U2 R' 
3. 3.92 R F U R' F2 U F R2 U 
4. 4.14 U R F2 R2 U F' U' R2 
5. 4.33 U2 F' U R' F' R U R2 U2 
6. 3.81 U' R2 F2 R' F R2 U' R U2 
7. 4.02 F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F2 U 
8. 4.07 U' F' R' F2 R' F2 U F U' 
9. 4.39 F' R' F' U2 R F' R' U R' 
10. 3.49 R' U2 F' R F2 R U F2 U2 
11. 3.37 R2 F' U2 R F' R F' R2 U 
12. 2.81 U2 F R' F' U2 R2 F' R 
13. 2.93 F R F' U R U2 R U R2 
14. 4.02 R2 F' U2 F U' R2 U R' 
15. (5.14) R U R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F' 
16. 3.82 U2 R U F' R2 U R U2 
17. 4.03 F' R' F U' F U2 R' 
18. 3.39 R' U2 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R 
19. 3.60 F U' R' U2 F U' R2 F R' 
20. 4.48 U2 F2 R U' R F' U F U' 
21. 3.48 F' R' F2 R U' F U2 R2 
22. 3.99 R' U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
23. 4.60 U' R F' R' U R2 F 
24. 2.71 F2 U R F2 U' F2 U F U' 
25. 3.44 F' U' R2 U' R' F2 U R U2 
26. 5.07 U' F R' F2 R2 U R' U R2 
27. 3.19 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F U' R U' 
28. (1.91) U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R 
29. 3.90 U F2 U' R F2 R' U2 R U 
30. 3.62 R2 U' R' U2 F U' F' R2 F' U' 
31. 3.91 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U F' 
32. 4.88 U R2 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
33. 4.26 U' F' U F' U F' R U' F U' 
34. 3.03 U' R F' U F R2 U2 R' 
35. 4.74 F' U' R2 F R U2 R U R' 
36. 5.12 R2 U R' U2 R' F' R' F2 R2 
37. 3.72 U R2 F2 R U R2 F2 U' R' 
38. 3.16 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R U 
39. 3.60 F R F R U2 F' U' F2 R 
40. 3.56 R F2 R2 F' R U2 F' R2 F2 
41. 4.68 R' F R' F2 R' F' U2 R' U' 
42. 3.43 R U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U' R 
43. 3.76 F' U' F' R' F' R U' R2 U' 
44. 3.85 F R2 F R' F R2 U2 F2 R' 
45. 3.22 U2 F2 U R F U R2 F' R U' 
46. 4.07 F' U' R F' U' R' U2 F2 R 
47. 3.92 R' F U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R 
48. 4.30 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 
49. 3.70 R' F' U F' U R U' R F' 
50. 3.65 R F2 U' R' U' F U' R2 U2 
51. 3.77 R' U2 F R U' F U2 R' F U' 
52. 4.90 R F R U F' U R2 U2 R' 
53. 4.41 F U R U' R2 U F 
54. 4.67 U2 R' F2 U' F2 U' R 
55. 4.12 F2 U F R' F R' U' R2 
56. 4.05 U' F U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 
57. 4.69 U2 F' R U2 R F' U F' U2 
58. 4.33 F2 U' R U' F2 U F2 R2 U' 
59. 3.02 F' U F' R U' F R' F U' 
60. 4.96 R F2 U' R U2 R' U R' U 
61. 3.58 F' R F2 R F' U2 F2 R U' 
62. 2.93 U F U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U 
63. 4.76 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 R' U' R2 
64. 4.01 F2 R F2 U F R2 F R' F U' 
65. 3.93 R F2 R2 F' U F' U' F2 
66. 3.82 U F2 R' U F2 R2 U R2 
67. 4.36 F2 U R' U F' R U2 R' 
68. 2.86 F R' U' F U' F2 U 
69. 3.77 R F' R F' U' F U' R' 
70. 3.59 U R2 F R' F U2 F' R U 
71. 3.43 F U F' U2 F U F2 
72. 4.89 U' F2 R F U F2 R F' R' 
73. 4.76 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R F2 R U 
74. 4.67 F' U R2 F' U' F U2 F R2 U' 
75. 4.92 R' F' U F' U R2 F' U R2 U2 
76. 4.61 U R2 U F2 R' F R' U2 R2 
77. 3.51 U' F U' F U2 R' U2 R' U' 
78. 3.60 R U' F2 R F2 R2 U R' 
79. 4.91 F' U' R F' R2 U F' R2 
80. 3.18 R2 F' R U' R2 U R' F' U 
81. 2.97 F U R' U' R U2 R' U2 
82. 3.79 R U2 F R U2 F2 R' U R2 
83. 4.45 U R2 U2 F U' R U R' 
84. 3.96 F R2 U2 F U' R F2 R' F2 U 
85. 2.56 R U F' U' F R' U 
86. 4.85 U2 R U2 F' U F' U2 R U 
87. 4.00 U R F' U2 R F' 
88. 2.34 F' U F' R F2 U2 R U2 R2 
89. 3.38 U R' U2 F' U R F' R2 
90. 4.45 F' R' F U R' U2 F' 
91. 3.03 R' U R' F U R F2 U' F' 
92. 4.48 U F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 
93. 3.59 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U R2 U' 
94. 4.54 U' R2 F R2 U' F R U2 
95. 4.81 F R2 U2 F' R F2 R' U2 F' 
96. 3.49 R2 U R U' F2 R F R U 
97. 3.28 F2 U R' U' R F2 U2 R U2 
98. 3.14 U' F U F2 R2 F' U R' U' 
99. 3.02 U2 F2 U F2 U' R U' F U 
100. 2.22 U2 F U' R U F R' F2 U




EDIT:

Average of 12: 1:10.88


Spoiler



1. 1:14.70 R F2 L2 F2 D' F2 Uw' U' B' Fw Rw2 Fw Uw' B2 F L2 Fw Uw R' Uw R2 D' L' B D U L Fw2 B' R2 D2 R U Uw Fw' R B' Fw2 R' L' 
2. 1:05.78 D Fw2 U' F L D Uw' F' L D B2 Fw' U2 B2 Uw' B2 F2 L Rw' U' Fw' L2 Rw' U Rw D F2 Rw2 Uw' D' L2 B2 Rw' Uw2 L2 R' Fw Uw B D' 
3. (1:26.41) R F' Fw2 D U Uw' L' D B' F2 Fw Uw' Fw2 D Fw Rw B' U' B' U L Fw' Uw2 Rw D' Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 F2 U' L' R2 Fw B2 Uw' B' 
4. (59.01) D L' Uw2 L' D' Uw' U2 F' Fw2 R' U' D Rw2 F' B D L U F' Uw' U2 L D2 Uw R' L2 U2 F2 L F Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' B Uw' D U L F' 
5. 1:07.39 U B' Rw' D' Uw2 R2 U D Uw R2 Uw F U F2 B2 R2 Fw' F D2 U2 B' F' Rw F2 B D2 Rw2 U' F2 D2 Uw' U' L R2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 D' F' U' 
6. 1:14.56 F' Fw2 D2 U' L Uw' F U Uw B R F' Fw' Uw' Fw U' R L D Uw' R2 F B' Rw2 L' Fw Uw R2 U L2 U2 Fw F' D2 F Fw' L2 R2 B' Uw 
7. 1:05.68 Uw B2 F L' B2 R D2 Uw' F2 B2 U2 B' Uw2 B2 L2 D F L' B2 Uw2 Fw D' L F B2 D' F' Rw U D2 R' Fw2 R2 F' D L' F' Rw2 D2 F' 
8. 1:14.44 R' Uw L D' R Fw2 U Rw2 F Rw2 L B' L' Rw2 F2 R' Uw' U Rw D Rw' F' U2 Uw2 Rw' U' D F' B Uw U D F2 L2 U' L Uw R L' Rw2 
9. 1:07.64 U L' F2 Rw F' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 R F R2 Uw' B Rw L' U L B2 U' F Fw R2 Rw' B2 D2 Fw2 R L Uw' R F2 L' R Fw' B2 Rw' U2 R U' 
10. 1:11.45 L B R F Fw2 U2 D B' F Fw' R Fw2 F2 D' Fw' U B' Fw2 L D' Rw' U2 B2 Uw' Rw2 D Fw U2 Rw2 D F2 L' F Fw B2 D Fw Rw Fw Uw' 
11. 1:10.91 F2 D Uw F' U D' Rw2 B2 Rw' Fw2 L2 U Uw' L' Uw2 U' L F' Rw F' R D' Rw2 B Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw' D' Rw2 R F U D R B Uw Rw L' Uw 
12. 1:16.28 R' U L Fw U Fw2 U2 Fw U L2 U R Rw2 Fw' L2 U Uw Fw2 Rw Uw2 Fw R F2 U' F B' Uw' U2 B' L' Rw U' B U Rw' B R2 Rw Fw2 L2


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2010)

57.83 5x5 :3 :3

1 edge skipped during pairing, but that's about it

I didn't look at splits, but I'd guess at 18 -24 -14


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 27, 2010)

*15.91 avg100*
(stackmat)
Best - 12.13
Worst - 20.53
Best avg5 - 14.18
Best avg12 - 14.83 (2nd best ever)
5 12's
10 13's
16 14's
24 15's
20 16's
14 17's
4 18's
5 19's
2 20's


----------



## joey (Aug 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 57.83 5x5 :3 :3
> 
> 1 edge skipped during pairing, but that's about it
> 
> I didn't look at splits, but I'd guess at 18 -24 -14


woo.


----------



## Toad (Aug 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 57.83 5x5 :3 :3
> 
> 1 edge skipped during pairing, but that's about it
> 
> I didn't look at splits, but I'd guess at 18 *-24 *-14



Faz, I know you're good at edge pairing, but I don't think you can claim a negative time for it...


----------



## flan (Aug 27, 2010)

20.40 New PB non lucky


----------



## Kynit (Aug 27, 2010)

3x3: 38.76 40.04 37.89 (45.67) (32.61) = 38.89

This shatters my 42.99 avg of 5 

And my F-II isn't even here yet!


----------



## Truncator (Aug 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 57.83 5x5 :3 :3
> 
> 1 edge skipped during pairing, but that's about it
> 
> I didn't look at splits, but I'd guess at 18 -24 -14


wtf


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 27, 2010)

Truncator said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 57.83 5x5 :3 :3
> ...


How is that even possible..  That's insane.


----------



## Dene (Aug 27, 2010)

faz you're insane.


Statistics for 08-27-2010 14:19:51

Average: 1:32.85
Standard Deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 1:30.08
Worst Time: 1:51.83
Individual Times:
1.	(1:43.11)
2.	(1:30.08)
3.	1:31.55
4.	1:34.08
5.	1:32.91


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2010)

Dene, you're sane

3x3x3:

Average: 10.88
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 9.98
Worst Time: 15.69
Individual Times:
1.	(9.98)	D B' D2 R' U2 B2 L' B L R' B L2 U2 B2 F R U2 B L2 U' L' U B2 F R'
2.	10.14	B F' D U2 L2 R F2 R2 U2 R B' F L' R2 B' F2 D2 B2 F2 D U' L2 R2 U2 R'
3.	(15.69)	B' F L2 R' F' U F2 D U2 B' D U2 B D L' F R D2 R D U2 L' B2 F D2
4.	12.28	D' U' R' U2 L2 R2 D' U' L B2 F' D R F2 D U' F U' L' F D U L D B2
5.	10.23	B F L2 B D2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 F' L B U2 B F2 R' D2 L B2 F' L'

Cube: Small type A

(PLL skip on the first solve)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 27, 2010)

Maru 4x4 assembly: 1 hour 25 minutes. 

That was worse than the V6. That was horrible.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 57.83 5x5 :3 :3
> 
> 1 edge skipped during pairing, but that's about it
> 
> I didn't look at splits, but I'd guess at 18 -24 -14




Insane 

Edit: @Dene wow... nice.


----------



## CubeX (Aug 27, 2010)

*Painful 2x2 Sub-4*

Omg!

I got my FIRST ever sub-5 avg. of 5, but i screwed it. I could've gotten sub-4 average.

My 2 6s, were just unlucky PLLs, not PBLs. I had a Y perm for the last one... and it was a bummer...

I got 2 sub-4, and 1 sub-3...

Average of 5: 4.24
1. 3.27 R' F2 U F' R U F' R2 U 
2. 3.40 R2 F' R U R' F U R2 U2 
3. 6.03 R' U2 F' R F2 R U2 R U' 
4. (2.66) U' R2 U R2 F R F R' 
5. (6.69) U' R2 F' R2 F R2 F R U2


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey timothy - you haven't registered for Nationals? Or are you not able to go?


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 27, 2010)

First sub 23 average of 12 today


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 27, 2010)

Wat, 12.75 OH 

U' R U' B' D U L' B F2 L R' F2 U' B' F' D2 U F2 R' F' L2 R2 D' U F2

z L' U' L B z' U2 R2
z' U L' U' L2 U L U'
z U2 L U L'
U2 L' U' L
U' z' U' L U L2 U' L' U
U L U' L U L2 U' L'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 27, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.98
1. 7.91 F L' B L' F D B2 D' L U2 D2 R2 B2 R' L B2 R2 U2 L' R2 U' L U F' R2
2. (7.06) L2 D2 L' D2 R L2 F' B2 R L2 D' U B U2 D' B R2 U' L F2 D2 L F L2 F
3. 10.84 F' D' B2 R' D' R2 F U B' L R B2 F R' F' U F L2 U' B2 U2 F B2 D2 R
4. 11.66 D' U2 B' R' L U F2 D' B' F' U' L F2 L2 B' L' B L2 D' U2 L' B U2 B F'
5. 9.33 F2 R' D2 R B L D L' U' F2 B R' B U R D2 F R2 U2 F' D' B' R2 F' D2
6. 10.86 U' L' R U2 L2 R B' D' B2 U L2 R U' L' D' F U2 R U2 R' B' R' U2 D B
7. 9.58 D' L2 R U2 L F2 U2 B F' L2 D B L2 U2 R L U' F2 U F L B2 R2 D2 B2
8. 9.24 U2 F' L' R2 F2 L' D B' D U' R2 F L' B2 R' U' B' R' B' F U F' R2 D' R'
9. 9.60 D' F2 U' R' D L' U' F2 U2 R B2 R F L2 F2 R2 L' B' R F2 R B D2 B L'
10. 10.64 B F L2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F' U' R B F L' F' L2 B' R' D' R L2 F2 B' L'
11. 10.11 U2 D' R U2 F L R B' L D' F U' L2 F2 L' U2 F' B D' L2 D L' F' D' B'
12. (11.79+) B' U2 R' B L F' B2 D B2 L F2 L2 D L D2 F L2 U D2 L2 U L' R' F2 U 

FFFUUUUUUUUUU +2, it would have been 9.79 :/ I was shaking. First two were OLL skip


----------



## mmMarco17 (Aug 27, 2010)

1. 8.54 B' D2 B' U' D2 R' F R F' L F' U2 L' R' D L U R' F B2 R D2 L' F D' 

x2 R2 F U L F' D L' U2 L'
U R U R2 U' R (lol)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Pretty good!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 27, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> 1. 8.54 B' D2 B' U' D2 R' F R F' L F' U2 L' R' D L U R' F B2 R D2 L' F D'
> 
> x2 R2 F U L F' D L' U2 L'
> U R U R2 U' R (lol)
> ...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2010)

Megaminx


Average: 2:08.33
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 1:54.20
Worst Time: 2:13.65
Individual Times:
1.	2:02.79
2.	(2:13.65)
3.	2:10.23
4.	(1:54.20)
5.	2:11.97

EDIT: 1:42.38 single


----------



## mmMarco17 (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh snap. That would've been way better. Nice.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 27, 2010)

46.95 4x4 single O_O


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 27, 2010)

Lowest Ao5 deviation: 0.07

22.27, 23.57, 22.40, 22.42, 20.88

If you guys wanted to know, the average was 22.36, and the mean 22.31.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 27, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Lowest Ao5 deviation: 0.07
> 
> 22.27, 23.57, 22.40, 22.42, 20.88
> 
> If you guys wanted to know, the average was 22.36, and the mean 22.31.



try to roll the 22.27 with a 22.41.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 27, 2010)

two neat 4x4 sim singles:
- 34.106, 229 turns @ *6.71*, double parity
- *26.326*, 148 turns @ 5.62

5x5 half turns only sim:
- *23.338* single, 76 @ 3.26
- (25.537) 30.14 (33.094) 27.468 29.837 => *29.148* avg5
- 26.297 27.026 31.584 30.961 31.4 31.353 (36.141) (25.537) 30.14 33.094 27.468 29.837 => *29.916* avg12

3x3 half turns only sim:
- (7.562) 2.988 3.748 2.709 6.456 (1.185) 3.733 4.707 2.813 3.228 2.85 5.238 => *3.847* avg12
- *5.159* avg100


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 27, 2010)

16.42 single for 3x3. Just something to be proud of. I've been in a cubing funk for awhile.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 28, 2010)

9.86, 9.95, 9.02, 9.65, 10.54, 13.36, 9.26, 9.96, 9.41, (8.66), 9.98, (14.26) =10.10 avg12

BigFail


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 28, 2010)

Clock single: 23.78

Beats my old record by nearly 7 seconds. Very lucky, practically 1 wheel to turn for 4 clocks to be aligned.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2010)

3x3x3 average of 100: 11.22

My advice: Use a drop of maru lube before you start and at halfway (i.e. after the 50th solve). Also tighten your cube perhaps...

EDIT:

Real man's average of 10: 3:26.25 (The average of 10 was 12.61 (no inspection)) 

I'm pretty sure this isn't the UWR but what is the UWR?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 28, 2010)

OH
(Both NL. Previous PB was 24.27)

24.18
B D' U L B' F D' U F L F U2 B' U F L R D U2 B F' L U B2 D'

24.19
L2 R' F2 U2 B F2 D' U' R D2 U2 R2 D U B D2 L D U B2 D' L' B2 D U'

The avg50 was also 32.11, which is insanely good for me.


----------



## Faz (Aug 28, 2010)

Robert: I just tried one, and popped, but I got 6.98 with no inspection on one of the scrambles 

1. 6.98 R2 U B' R2 U R B F' D R2 B' D' U' F2 U F L R' F' D B2 U F' U B'


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 28, 2010)

Avg100: 16.30 (σ = 1.96)
12.82, 16.40, 19.15, 13.44, 17.69, 15.36, 14.81, 16.40, 15.19, 16.54, 17.56, 20.66, 14.46, 13.11, 17.38, 15.97, 13.48, 17.58, 14.11, 17.00, 16.18, (12.43), 15.75, 18.42, 16.33, 18.64, 16.05, 20.91, 16.14, 14.71, 16.76, 15.87, 13.80, 14.12, 14.25, 17.31, 17.93, 15.00, 15.25, 15.14, 18.33, 15.46, 16.79, 18.52, 19.12, 15.04, 16.59, 16.27, 16.46, 16.43, 16.62, 15.83, 15.68, 16.41, 14.62, 13.70, 14.73, 13.62, 15.13, 14.74, 15.52, 13.89, 15.79, 15.79, 15.87, 15.07, 19.79, 15.51, 14.65, 14.09, 15.17, 16.94, 16.61, 20.78, 17.58, 16.44, 19.08, 14.71, 21.95, 15.14, 19.12, 16.01, 19.96, 15.42, 14.34, 14.72, (24.48), 19.51, 17.00, 21.73, 17.18, 16.44, 20.14, 13.69, 15.62, 16.39, 16.34, 15.12, 16.01, 14.75

I'm not at all that satisfied with how the avg100 turned out, around 70 it was sub 16, then like usual I got pops and stuff ups.

However, I am satisfied with:


Spoiler



Avg12: 14.90 (σ = 0.68)
14.62, 13.70, 14.73, (13.62), 15.13, 14.74, 15.52, 13.89, 15.79, 15.79, (15.87), 15.07


----------



## Tortin (Aug 28, 2010)

6x6
2:33.41, 2:35.60, 3:03.40 = 2:44.13

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Forte (Aug 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> 6x6
> 2:33.41, 2:35.60, 3:03.40 = 2:44.13
> 
> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



 wtf emily too pro


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 28, 2010)

15.86 A5 on video with sub 14 single.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 28, 2010)

Woah. 

New PB Avg. of 5: *18.63*

1.	18.12	D U' B2 F2 L2 D' L' F L2 R' B L2 D L2 D2 B2 F R D L D' U R B' F
2.	18.88	F2 D U2 F L2 U' B F R B' D' F' D B' U2 F2 D' U R2 F2 U R' B' F' U2
3.	18.88	B D U L D2 U2 B2 R D' U L2 R2 U' R D2 F D R' B F U' B F D U2
4.	(21.06)	F' L' R B2 R' D U2 F' L' R' U' L2 R' F' D' B F2 R' D' B F2 D B2 F' U'
5.	(16.64)	D2 U' R' D U F L' F2 U2 L' R' F L2 D2 F D2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 F2 L D


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 28, 2010)

I have no idea what's going on... I'm in the zone.
New PB avg. of 12: *20.21*

1.	17.66	B R2 B F L B F' L2 R' B2 R' B2 L D' U2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 R' F L' B2 U
2.	18.61	L' R D' B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D U B2 L2 R2 D U R' D' B F D2 U R F' D2 B'
3.	19.97	R' B D2 L D2 F' L' R' D' U' F U B L2 R F2 D2 B' F2 U' F2 D' L F' U'
4.	21.10	B R F' L' F' L' D2 U2 L U2 L2 R D2 U2 L' F' D B' F2 R' F D' U' R U'
5.	20.82	F2 D F L F' D' B' U' B2 R2 F2 L2 R' D' R' B D2 U2 B F L U R D B2
6.	19.87	R' F L R' D2 L' R2 U R D B F D' U' F D2 U L2 U' F U F' D' F2 U2
7.	23.54	L R2 B' F' D2 F D2 U2 L U2 B L D2 U' L R2 D B2 L F' U' B R' B2 D2
8.	17.73	F' U' B D2 R2 D R' D2 L' D2 R' B L' R D2 U' L2 R' F' R2 B' R U2 B F2
9.	(24.92)	F' R' D2 U L2 R2 D' B F' D U' B2 F L R D B2 F' L2 B F' U2 L2 R' F'
10.	22.59	B' F2 R2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 B2 F' D U' L2 R2 B F2 D' B2 R' D U F2 L2 R' D
11.	20.20	B' L2 R' F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' R' D L D' U B' F' L2 D' U2 R2 D' B' L2 R2 D'
12.	(16.88)	L' F D U L D B U F2 D2 U B F2 D R D U2 B2 F' D' B2 U' F2 D2 U'

The counting 22 and 23, ugh. GO GO SUB 20!


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 28, 2010)

5x5 single: 3:09.25

Average 5: 3:47.34

New record for both. 

I know, I'm slow at big cubes.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 28, 2010)

2x2 2.18 a12 keyboard, New PB!
Really easy scrambles xD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 28, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.73
1. 9.77 U2 D L U2 R F2 U2 B' L D2 U2 F' B D U F' U D' B2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' R
2. 9.80 L' B2 D' U R' U2 R L' F' U B D2 U2 L' R F' R D' F2 U2 B D U' L2 D'
3. (12.36) L2 U' R' D' F2 U' L R2 D2 R' D2 B' D R2 D' R' F' D U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' U
4. 11.34 F2 D' R B2 R' F2 D U2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 B' L' U R' D F2 U' F U' B' U' D
5. 10.31 L' R F' L2 U L2 R B2 L' D R D' F2 D' F B' U B U' F' U2 D F D2 U2
6. 10.04 L D2 B2 F D' R D L' B2 U D' L' D' F' D F' L2 B D' L U B2 U L2 D2
7. 9.93 B L' U2 L' D2 R U2 D' R B2 L B2 U' L R2 F' U2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 D' B2 R
8. 9.41 L R2 F' L F L R' B2 D' B F2 R' L2 F2 U' L' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R' L F2
9. 10.88 D2 B2 F2 U' B' R' F D' F D2 U2 F2 B' D' L2 B' R' U D2 F' D2 F' R' U2 D
10. (7.03) U2 B2 D R L' D B D' L2 U R2 L U2 R' U' F2 D R U F' L D2 L B' R'
11. 8.09 D B D L' D2 L2 B2 D U F2 L' F' L' R U F R2 U2 F B2 D L2 B' R2 B
12. 7.74 L2 R2 B' R L2 B2 L B2 D2 L D B2 L' R U' B2 L2 D R U' F2 D2 L B' R' 

Weeee 
Last 5 are 8.41 avg5. New PB too  The 7.03 was completely non-lucky, and with a timer fail  I missed the spacebar...

And: It's on cam  The first few solves aren't but I rolled a bit and it still was 9.89


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes said:


> Average of 12: 9.73
> 1. 9.77 U2 D L U2 R F2 U2 B' L D2 U2 F' B D U F' U D' B2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' R
> 2. 9.80 L' B2 D' U R' U2 R L' F' U B D2 U2 L' R F' R D' F2 U2 B D U' L2 D'
> 3. (12.36) L2 U' R' D' F2 U' L R2 D2 R' D2 B' D R2 D' R' F' D U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' U
> ...



What a fast avg5! I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Radcuber (Aug 28, 2010)

44 second average of 10 on a REALLY (I mean like REALLY) crappy cube (it locks and pops all the time), slow still I know,but I could probably get a sub 40 average of 10 with an F II - (my F II got broke) ¬_¬


----------



## Owen (Aug 28, 2010)

3x3:

Average of 5: 25.16
1. 27.27 B F' R F U2 D2 R2 F U2 D B U2 B L' D' L' U2 D B2 U' R U2 D' L' D2
2. 23.46 U R U B2 U2 D' L D2 F U' R' U L' R2 U F' R F2 U' D' L2 B' U2 R2 L2
3. (27.29) L R2 F' U2 R2 L' D' L D2 B' F D2 U F' B' R2 F L F' U R F' R' U R2
4. (21.96) L' U2 R' L U2 L' D' R' F2 B U R D' F L' D F' U2 R F2 U2 B U2 L2 D2
5. 24.74 F' B L' U2 R' D2 B2 F' L F2 L R2 B2 R B2 L R F R U2 B R L U2 F2 


OMG! 

Almost sub-25, and my first average with no sup-30 times!

The 21.96 would ahve been a PB, but I realized it, and mess up the last algorithm.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 28, 2010)

17.11 3x3 non-lucky. I average 25.


----------



## da25centz (Aug 28, 2010)

37.20 non-lucky!!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 28, 2010)

10.55 PLL skip
(2nd best time that wasn't an LL skip)
F2 D2 L' R F' L2 D2 U2 B D F D2 L2 U2 B2 F U2 L' D U' B2 F U2 R' D

Its on video so I'll probably upload it to youtube tomorrow or something. I have a 3.99 2x2 avg12 video going up now.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

5x5:

3:29.64, 4:18.31, 3:50.20, 3:38.78, 4:02.11 = *3:50.36 avg5*

old PB avg5 was 3:55

i wish i could be more consistent..


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2010)

Why would you want to be more consistent? Do you want only 3:50 times and no 3:20 times? If you have a high SD it's easy to improve, just figure out why you get slower times and stop doing that.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Why would you want to be more consistent? Do you want only 3:50 times and no 3:20 times? If you have a high SD it's easy to improve, just figure out why you get slower times and stop doing that.



hmm i didn't think of it that way..i was thinking more along the lines of "i want to stop having sup-4 minute solves"..what you say makes sense


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 28, 2010)

joey got a 39.02 4x4 this morning while racing Eetu.
No parity, but no skips.


joey wrote this.


----------



## Weston (Aug 28, 2010)

New OH PB by 0.1*
I put a new core in my F2 since the lubix made it bleh.
Pretty consistant lol

Current Average of 12: 15.63
σ: 1.63
Best Time: 12.50
Worst Time: 18.06
Individual Times:
14.12, 17.95, 16.68, 15.28, 15.44, 15.79, 14.96, 14.46, (12.50), 15.93, 15.64, (18.06)
1. * * *14.12 * * * *U F2 R2 D R' U' L' U2 R2 D2 R2 L' B' D' U2 R L' D' B R' L' B U F U*
2. * * *17.95 * * * *D2 F B' U2 B2 R2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L D' U2 F U2 D' F D R' L' F2 L2*
3. * * *16.68 * * * *D2 F B' U2 B2 R2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L D' U2 F U2 D' F D R' L' F2 L2*
4. * * *15.28 * * * *R' D' R D' F B2 D' U B' F2 U2 F B' U' D2 F' L2 F' D' B2 F' R2 B L2 U*
5. * * *15.44 * * * *R2 F' B U F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L B D L F U' B D B2 U D2 L2 R U*
6. * * *15.79 * * * *R2 F2 B2 U F R' U' R B2 L2 F2 L2 R D' L' U2 B2 D B' L2 R D U' L' D2*
7. * * *14.96 * * * *F2 R2 F' B U' D' B' F2 R' B D2 U F D' B' U B2 U' R' L2 D' B2 F2 U R*
8. * * *14.46 * * * *U L B' R' U2 R U L2 F' D' F U' F' B' U F R2 B' D2 U F2 L F' B2 D'*
9. * * *(12.50) * * *R2 F' B U F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L B D L F U' B D B2 U D2 L2 R U*
10. * * *15.93 * * * *D' B D2 F2 R B' U2 F R' D R U2 L' B U L' D2 L' R U2 B D' R2 D2 L'*
11. * * *15.64 * * * *F' B' D' B F D R B R' D F2 L B' D2 B R U D2 B L2 B D R2 L' F'*
12. * * *(18.06) * * *U L B' R' U2 R U L2 F' D' F U' F' B' U F R2 B' D2 U F2 L F' B2 D'


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 28, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I have a 3.99 2x2 avg12



lol, nice sub-4.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 28, 2010)

Weston. Your 2nd and 3rd scrambles are the same bro.

Some random OH. Now with more block building:

18.71, 20.30, 18.06, 20.60, 19.80, 18.25, 19.91, 19.11, 20.38, 2.37, 17.82, 17.14, 17.19

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.14
worst time: 20.60

current avg5: 18.04 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 18.04 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 18.95 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 18.95 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 18.95 (σ = 1.06)
session mean: 18.94


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

new single and avg5 PB's for 5x5 again

Best Average of 5: 3:42.77 (previous PB 3:50.36)
Best Time: 3:15.03 (previous PB 3:22.82)
Worst Time: 4:02.21
Standard Deviation: 3.9 (1.8%)

1. 3:44.47
2. (3:15.03) 
3. (4:02.21) 
4. 3:37.36 
5. 3:46.48


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/worldflags.php
195/195 in 12:10


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 28, 2010)

24.69, 20.56, 19.75, 20.59, 17.42, 26.41, 14.91, 15.63, 17.75, 19.44, 20.41, 21.22 = 19.75
PB by .1
averag still rolling
EDIT: rolled it to 19.07


----------



## Weston (Aug 28, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Weston. Your 2nd and 3rd scrambles are the same


Whoa what
Maybe an iitimer bug?


----------



## JackJ (Aug 29, 2010)

Phew! 2x2 Average of 100... 5.20

EDIT: Rolled off a few 7's and 8's I had at the beginning... 5.17 Average of 100


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2010)

14.68, 13.64, (17.47), 11.65, 16.49, 13.12, 18.35, 14.18, (12.54), 13.39, 15.68, 14.37= 14.56avg12 (σ = 1.48)


Spoiler



3x3x3 using CLL/ELL


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 29, 2010)

YES!!! FINALLY!

PB avg. of 12: *19.67*

20.03, 18.75, 21.06, 20.49, (16.44), 20.89, (22.20), 21.09, 20.29, 20.43, 16.90, 16.79 

WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> YES!!! FINALLY!
> 
> PB avg. of 12: *19.67*
> 
> ...



now get sub20 on video


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!! FINALLY!
> ...



I have a sub 20 avg. of 5 on video.  
It's on my channel.


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2010)

16.99 Avg 100, and 16.65 avg 50 OH. I figure I can beat this if I try again, but I cannot be bothered.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 29, 2010)

Sub-4 avg12 on video. My PB is only 3.72, so this is a very good average for me. It's in HD too 




4.97 4.71 3.00 3.63 (2.84) 3.34 (5.41) 3.55 4.77 4.53 3.96 3.46


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 29, 2010)

Average of 10 (~1 second of inspection): 12.29

Cubes Solved: 10/10
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.29
Standard Deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 10.74
Worst Time: 17.39
Individual Times:
1.	10.89	B' D2 L2 R D B' F' R F2 L2 R2 B' D2 R D' L B2 L2 U2 R' D B' L' R' D
2.	13.39	L' U2 F2 L' R' D' B2 F R2 B F2 D U' L2 R U2 B' L R D R B F' R2 B2
3.	10.74	D F2 R2 B' D2 U B' L R' U B2 F' U L R' D2 L' F' L R U L' R2 B' F2
4.	17.39	B' U2 B F D' L D U L R B2 D2 U B2 L R2 U' L2 D' L' R2 D' U R' B2
5.	12.24	U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F D L R D' U L2 F D2 B' F L' R2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 R
6.	11.27	D' U' F2 L2 D2 U L' R' B R F2 D L B F' D U B' D2 U B F' D' U' B'
7.	11.79	L' U B2 R D U2 L' R2 B2 F' L' R' F L D2 U F R2 D' B R B2 F D2 U
8.	12.68	D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L R2 D2 U2 F' D' L2 R2 F R2 F2 U' L' R2 D L B' F L'
9.	10.76	L R' B' F2 L' F2 R' D' U' F2 D2 U2 L R' B' F R B2 L2 R2 D R' F' L2 U2
10.	11.74	D U2 F' D' U' L' B' U2 R' D' B2 L2 F' L2 B F2 R' U2 F L' F' L R' U2 B2

I also had a 8.84 single earlier

scramble: B2 F' R2 D2 L' U2 F' R B L2 F' U R2 F D' R D2 F' U R' B2 D2 U B' U'

I got a 46 move solution (easy P OLL and H perm)


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 29, 2010)

Did a few mirror blocks solves, first was 11:32.xx
also 3x3x7 solved twice, problems with parity.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 29, 2010)

YES. FIRST SUB-10 SINGLE TIME EVER. The collective effect of three and a half years of practice just culminated in 9.13 seconds with a forced PLL skip. Sadly, I failed to reconstruct the solve.

Scramble (cross F): U L2 D L2 U R F2 L2 F' D' L' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U D' R2

EDIT: What does it matter that the avg. was 15.81?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> YES. FIRST SUB-10 SINGLE TIME EVER. The collective effect of three and a half years of practice just culminated in 9.13 seconds with a forced PLL skip. Sadly, I failed to reconstruct the solve.
> 
> Scramble (cross F): U L2 D L2 U R F2 L2 F' D' L' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U D' R2



I doubt this was your solution but

U R' F' D2 l
y' R' U' R U R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' y' R U' R'
U R' U2 R d R U R'
U L U L' U2 L U' L'
U' l' U' L U' L' U L U l F' L' F

Since its such a hard forceskip to recognize.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> YES. FIRST SUB-10 SINGLE TIME EVER. The collective effect of three and a half years of practice just culminated in 9.13 seconds with a forced PLL skip. Sadly, I failed to reconstruct the solve.
> 
> Scramble (cross F): U L2 D L2 U R F2 L2 F' D' L' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U D' R2



lol green.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > YES. FIRST SUB-10 SINGLE TIME EVER. The collective effect of three and a half years of practice just culminated in 9.13 seconds with a forced PLL skip. Sadly, I failed to reconstruct the solve.
> ...



No, that wasn't it, but that cross makes the one I did look silly.


----------



## adfoote (Aug 29, 2010)

i just discovered that I'm dual color neutral. I havent practiced it at all except for occasionally when i solve my fused cube (like 3 times a week max). and i was going for CN for like a week, although i never did a yellow cross. then just now i got a scramble that had 2 of the yellow edge pieces solved and the other 2 were like U R2 F2. so i went for it and got a 21, which is like a good 3-4 seconds faster than normal for me. wtf?
and yes, ive done more yellow crosses since then, and yes they are on avg the same as my white crosses.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 29, 2010)

I got 4.38 second average of 12 on 2x2. It was awesome and I got two sub -3 singles. (One wasn't lucky) I was so happy that I jumped up, but then I realised that I had my heaphones on and I think I either hurt my ears badly or just damaged the headphones


----------



## Forte (Aug 29, 2010)

WAT
(1:01.56), 19.14, 18.30, (16.21), 19.79 = 19.08
bandaged cube _O_O_O

I'd roll the 1:01 but I'm getting my scrambles from here and 19.79 was the 50th solve.

O_O_O_O_O_O


----------



## Kynit (Aug 29, 2010)

Learned how to solve big cubes!

Went on and solved a 7x7 (40 mins), a 6x6 (20ish mins), set a record of 6:30 on the 5x5, and solved a Gigaminx (90 mins) 

All of these are Gabbasoft/Ultimate Magic Cube, too, so those times would be a lot faster on real cubes...


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

number of times: 108/108
best time: 8.87
worst time: 20.56

current avg5: 12.68 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 10.26 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 12.21 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 11.30 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 11.87 (σ = 1.45)
*best avg100: 11.82 (σ = 1.41)*

PB avg100. 8 sub10s..8.87 was PLL skip  The rest were full step


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 29, 2010)

I made a 2x20 magic and it took me half an hour to solve it.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 29, 2010)

4x4 PB: 1:36.82

unfortunately after that i started doing horribly and the averge went sup-2 minutes...

but who cares new fullstep PB single!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 29, 2010)

*13.47 avg5*
(11.53)	B2 D' U' L R2 F' L2 U L2 B' D' U2 L2 U L F2 L D B F D U2 L' D2 U
(23.75+)	L2 R2 U F2 D' U B' F' R F' D' U' B2 F' R B2 D' U L' R' F' D2 U B F2
12.58	B R2 F U B2 U2 L' R F' L R' B2 F2 L' R2 U R2 D2 U2 F' L D' L B' F2
13.97	L' U L F L R' B2 F' U2 R' B' R2 F2 D U' B F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B L' B' F
13.86	L2 F2 L U' F' D' U' L2 B2 R' B F U' R' B' F' D' U2 R' B D B' L' R' F2

All non-lucky. It's on video too! Will upload tomorrow.
My stupid flip shut off on literally the last turn of the last solve. They need a better battery life. I use my brothers flip along with mine. Charge one, while using the other. I should probably fully charge them next time.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 29, 2010)

10.99 avg of 100 (still no true sub 10 avg of 12 but oh well...)

phew


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 29, 2010)

14.12 average of 12 with a 13.49 average of 5 yay

13.10, 12.28, 14.85, 13.15, 15.84, 14.81, 15.88, 13.44, 15.91, 13.19, 13.13, 13.83


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2010)

4x4 sim

29.113 (28.102) 29.071 (34.382) 31.662 => *29.949* avg5


----------



## Shortey (Aug 29, 2010)

say wat


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yeah and

34.483 33.271 29.113 (28.102) 29.071 34.382 31.662 32.549 32.804 35.377 (40.915) 32.706 => *32.542* avg12


----------



## Shortey (Aug 29, 2010)

Morten said:


> say wat



What he said.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 29, 2010)

That's it, I give up... even more...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 30, 2010)

7x7: 7:09.75 single with a 7:29.18 ave of 5


----------



## skatemaster78 (Aug 30, 2010)

New 3x3 pb - 16.78 (non-lucky).
And 22.52 avg 5 on video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo1j_G_8vpk
Pb avg is 20.92.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 30, 2010)

It wasn't a PB or anything, but it felt like a lot of moves for me (It was part of my 13.47 avg5 that I posted on the previous page):

11.53 seconds (Non-Lucky)
B2 D' U' L R2 F' L2 U L2 B' D' U2 L2 U L F2 L D B F D U2 L' D2 U

D L U R2
U y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
y U U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' L' R U R' F'

66 moves
5.72 tps

If I'm solving and do a U U' accidentally, would I include that in the solution? I'm thinking not, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 30, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> If I'm solving and do a U U' accidentally, would I include that in the solution? I'm thinking not, but I'm not sure.



If it's a reconstruction, then of course.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 30, 2010)

Average: 3.20 (σ = 0.57)
1.	3.19	U2 F' R F U2 R2 U F2 
2.	3.31	R F R' F' U F2 R2 U 
3.	3.53	U R2 U2 R' F2 R U' R U 
4.	2.00	R2 F R' F2 U2 F U' F R2 
5.	3.52	F R' U' F R2 U' R' 
6.	3.09	U F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R' 
7.	(4.73)U2 R U F2 U2 F U2 F U R2 
8.	3.14	U R' F2 R U' R2 F' U2 F R2 
9.	3.98	F R2 U2 R U2 F R' U2 
10.	(1.20)U' R' U' R U F' U F 
11.	3.81	U R U F2 U F' R2 F U 
12.	2.42	R2 F' U F U' F2 U R'

Part of a 3.80 avg100.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/worldflags.php
> 195/195 in 12:10



195/195 in 9:27 
no mistakes this time


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 30, 2010)

FINALLY!

*OH avg12 - 29.68*
31.22	D2 U B' F U2 L R B2 F D2 R U' L' D' U' L2 F L U L F2 L R2 B' D'
30.33	L R D' R2 B F' L R D' U2 B F2 L2 R' B F D2 L' F' D' U2 L' R' D2 R
28.06	R' F' D' U' F' R' U2 F U2 L2 F' R' F2 L' R' B' L R' U' F' R' D2 U' B2 L2
28.91	D U L' R' F R2 F2 D U' L2 F2 U B U F D2 B' F2 U R U' L' D U L
29.22	D2 U2 F' L R' D' U2 B' L B L2 U B F2 U' F' D L2 R' B F' L B' F' R2
30.69	F2 D2 U' L' U L B2 F' R' B2 R U2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' U' R2 F L2 B' F2 D F'
32.97	F' L' D2 U' L R' D U L' R' D' L2 D' U' R F R' D2 L2 F2 D U2 L' B F2
36.58	B L2 R B2 R' F D' F2 L B2 F' L2 B R B' F D2 U2 B' F L R2 B L' F
25.33	U2 F D2 L' R2 D F U2 B F L R2 U L2 U2 B2 L R2 F' R' B2 F' D' B2 F'
(23.19)	U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 F D L2 U B L D' L R' D' R D2 U' L' R' U' B'
(DNF)	U' F U2 B F' U2 B' L2 U' B2 F' U L R2 B2 F' L U2 R' B' F D U2 L2 R2
23.53	B2 F R2 U' F' U' L2 B F L' R2 U F2 R2 F' L2 R' U2 R D2 B' D2 L2 R B


----------



## Shortey (Aug 30, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> *OH avg12 - 29.68*
> 31.22	D2 U B' F U2 L R B2 F D2 R U' L' D' U' L2 F L U L F2 L R2 B' D'
> ...



You get pbs every 3 seconds. :S


----------



## blade740 (Aug 30, 2010)

Practicing sq1 again. Got a PB avg100:

16.71, 12.15, 10.83, 13.25, 12.66, 11.06, 15.16, 15.77, 11.65, 13.90, 19.96, 14.72, 12.93, 12.00, 14.52, 17.83, 15.96, 17.61, 13.97, 13.31, 11.55, 15.68, 16.78, 12.77, 12.84, 17.84, 12.90, 12.96, 12.33, 12.80, 12.71, 13.28, 14.52, 15.58, 16.43, 12.34, 12.55, 14.52, 15.25, 13.55, 14.53, 18.94, 18.21, 11.61, (8.06), 9.44, 14.16, 19.78, 8.46, 17.55, 13.36, (20.21), 16.77, 16.19, 17.38, 11.22, 10.80, 16.28, 15.43, 16.46, 11.47, 13.61, 12.52, 11.41, 13.43, 10.13, 17.25, 15.59, 15.77, 14.31, 11.02, 10.50, 11.06, 13.15, 11.61, 13.40, 12.18, 11.47, 12.44, 16.21, 11.41, 14.72, 15.61, 9.36, 10.28, 19.08, 11.41, 13.31, 8.78, 11.31, 11.16, 11.84, 12.00, 13.52, 13.00, 10.02, 13.18, 14.03, 12.94, 10.93 => 13.65

avg12: 9.36, 10.28, (19.08), 11.41, 13.31, (8.78), 11.31, 11.16, 11.84, 12.00, 13.52, 13.00 => 11.72

avg5: (8.06), 9.44, 14.16, (19.78), 8.46 = 10.69

Part of a 125 solve, 13.87 session: 


Spoiler



Session average: 13.87
1. 12.83 (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-5,6) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (-4,2) / (5,6) / (-4,6) / (2,3) / (-3,-2) / (2,6) / (0,4) / (-5,2) /
2. 13.25 (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (0,-1) / (3,3) / (3,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,6) / (0,4) / (-5,-3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,-3) 
3. 12.91 (-5,3) / (2,3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,2) / (4,-4) / (0,3) / (4,-2) 
4. 15.27 (1,5) / (0,3) / (3,-5) / (6,-1) / (4,3) / (-4,6) / (5,6) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (4,6) / (4,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,-5) / (5,0) / (4,0) 
5. 12.43 (4,6) / (3,-3) / (-1,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (-4,3) / (1,1) / (0,6) 
6. 13.46 (-2,5) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (1,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,-2) / (-5,0) / (-4,-3) / (2,-3) / (6,3) / (3,-2) / (-2,5) 
7. 14.31 (-2,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (-4,6) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (5,2) /
8. 14.53 (6,6) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-5) / (-2,6) / (4,0) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (2,4) / (-4,-4) / (-4,0) / (3,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,1) / (6,0) /
9. 16.02 (0,-1) / (0,1) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) / (3,3) / (5,2) / (1,4) / (6,6) / (2,5) / (-2,2) / (-2,-2) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) 
10. 19.69 (-3,6) / (3,6) / (0,4) / (-3,5) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,5) / (-5,6) / (1,5) / (6,3) / (4,2) / (2,6) / (-4,4) / (-2,-4) / (0,6) 
11. 15.91 (-2,-1) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,-5) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (5,5) / (3,4) / (6,-2) / (-1,4) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (-1,-3) / (0,5) 
12. 11.96 (3,2) / (-5,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,-2) / (-1,6) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (0,-2) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (2,-3) / (5,3) / (6,3) / (0,1) 
13. 18.65 (6,0) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,6) / (6,2) / (2,6) / (6,-2) / (-4,6) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,2) / (0,6) 
14. 14.66 (-5,6) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-3,-1) / (2,6) / (6,2) / (6,-3) / (0,-5) / (-4,-2) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (0,-2) /
15. 14.09 (-3,2) / (4,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (-3,6) / (6,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,4) / (2,3) / (1,-4) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-1,4) / (4,0) /
16. 10.88 (-2,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,3) / (6,1) / (-3,-4) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (6,4) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,5) /
17. 12.19 (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-5,-4) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (5,6) / (-5,-5) / (-2,6) / (0,1) / (6,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (0,4) / (4,-4) 
18. 16.05 (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (3,1) / (-1,0) / (-5,6) / (5,-1) / (-5,-2) / (5,2) / (3,4) / (-3,3) / (6,0) 
19. 15.72 (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (3,2) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,1) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (-3,-1) 
20. 12.65 (0,2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (1,6) / (3,3) / (3,5) / (1,6) / (0,5) / (4,-2) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (-1,2) / (0,6) /
21. 16.71 (-3,-4) / (1,6) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (4,5) / (-2,3) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (3,3) / (-4,-5) /
22. 12.15 (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (5,5) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (4,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (4,-4) / (2,-2) / (2,3) / (6,3) 
23. 10.83 (4,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (-1,-4) / (6,-3) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (1,1) / (3,-1) / (5,0) / (6,-5) / (0,6) 
24. 13.25 (4,-3) / (-1,6) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,5) / (1,6) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (1,-4) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (6,4) / (-5,0) 
25. 12.66 (-3,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (3,6) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-2) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) /
26. 11.06 (4,2) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (3,2) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-4,1) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (3,-2) 
27. 15.16 (3,6) / (3,6) / (0,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (5,6) / (4,4) / (-4,6) / (-4,-3) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (5,0) /
28. 15.77 (-2,5) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,6) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (1,0) / (6,6) / (6,5) / (2,6) 
29. 11.65 (-3,-4) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (0,5) / (3,1) / (0,6) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) 
30. 13.90 (3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (-2,6) / (5,6) / (1,-3) / (-4,5) / (-2,1) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (5,1) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) 
31. 19.96 (1,6) / (0,2) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,6) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (1,0) / (6,5) 
32. 14.72 (0,6) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (3,5) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (2,4) / (4,-2) / (3,-4) / (-1,6) / (4,-1) / (0,-2) / (-1,-4) /
33. 12.93 (3,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,2) / (0,-5) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) /
34. 12.00 (-2,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (4,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (2,2) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,3) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) 
35. 14.52 (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-1,-3) / (1,0) / (-5,-2) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (6,-2) / (2,1) / (0,6) 
36. 17.83 / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) / (4,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,6) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (0,-2) / (-5,-2) / (6,-4) / (6,5) / (4,0) 
37. 15.96 (3,2) / (1,1) / (-4,2) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-1,6) / (1,6) / (-4,0) 
38. 17.61 (1,-3) / (2,5) / (1,-5) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (1,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (-4,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) 
39. 13.97 (6,-3) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (-4,-5) / (2,0) / (4,6) / (-1,-2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (-5,6) / (3,-4) 
40. 13.31 (0,6) / (6,6) / (5,4) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (5,4) / (4,-2) / (3,2) / (3,-1) / (4,6) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (-2,3) / (-2,6) 
41. 11.55 (6,5) / (3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (-5,4) / (-2,2) / (-3,6) / (6,2) / (4,6) / (0,-1) / (2,0) /
42. 15.68 (0,6) / (3,6) / (6,4) / (0,-1) / (-4,3) / (2,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (6,6) / (-3,4) / (0,6) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (0,6) 
43. 16.78 (3,-1) / (-5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (5,3) / (0,6) / (-5,6) / (-2,6) / (6,1) / (3,4) / (4,2) / (1,0) / (0,6) / (6,-1) / (0,1) / (0,3) /
44. 12.77 (-5,3) / (-3,6) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (-1,-4) / (6,6) / (0,1) /
45. 12.84 (-5,6) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-1,6) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (-4,-2) / (-5,2) / (6,6) / (4,5) / (-2,0) 
46. 17.84 (-2,6) / (6,5) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (4,6) / (2,-3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-4,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,1) /
47. 12.90 (4,2) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (3,-2) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (5,4) / (1,3) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-4,3) 
48. 12.96 (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (0,-5) / (6,-1) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (-4,3) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (0,4) / (6,6) 
49. 12.33 (-3,-1) / (-2,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (-3,-2) / (-4,-5) / (6,2) / (-4,6) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (0,-1) 
50. 12.80 (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (3,-2) / (0,6) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (4,3) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (3,-4) /
51. 12.71 (-2,5) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (-3,-2) / (3,-2) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (2,0) 
52. 13.28 (-3,5) / (-3,6) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,0) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (-2,-4) / (2,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (6,2) 
53. 14.52 (-5,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,6) / (6,5) / (6,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (3,-5) / (0,6) / (-1,0) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (3,0) 
54. 15.58 (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,6) / (-2,3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (-4,-3) / (1,-5) / (5,0) / (-2,2) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (-3,2) 
55. 16.43 (6,5) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (2,-3) / (-5,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,6) / (-2,2) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (6,-4) / (-2,2) / (0,2) 
56. 12.34 (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / (4,2) / (6,-4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (4,1) / (5,0) / (0,5) 
57. 12.55 (-2,-4) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (0,-5) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (5,4) / (4,-2) /
58. 14.52 (-5,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-4) / (-4,4) / (2,2) / (-4,6) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,6) 
59. 15.25 (3,3) / (-3,6) / (-4,1) / (0,6) / (0,-4) / (4,5) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (6,-2) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) 
60. 13.55 (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,6) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (5,0) / (2,4) / (0,-1) / (2,4) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-3) / (-5,6) / (-3,2) 
61. 14.53 (4,-1) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (6,1) / (4,0) / (-2,6) / (0,3) / (4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (6,-3) / (-1,4) / (6,6) 
62. 18.94 (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (6,5) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4) / (2,6) / (0,6) /
63. 18.21 (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (6,2) /
64. 11.61 (1,3) / (3,-4) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-2,-3) / (6,6) / (6,-4) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (2,6) / (0,-2) 
65. (8.06) (1,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-4) / (4,-4) / (-4,4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,3) / (-1,6) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) /
66. 9.44 (6,5) / (0,1) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-4) / (-4,-5) / (6,0) / (1,-4) / (4,2) / (2,6) / (-2,-2) 
67. 14.16 (4,6) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,2) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,6) /
68. 19.78 (-5,-4) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,3) / (4,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,2) / (1,6) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-3,-4) 
69. 8.46 (4,2) / (0,3) / (-4,-5) / (6,6) / (0,-5) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (1,6) / (6,2) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (-2,-3) 
70. 17.55 (6,3) / (3,6) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,5) / (1,-2) / (6,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,-4) /
71. 13.36 (0,-1) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (1,-5) / (5,3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (4,3) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) 
72. (20.21) (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (6,2) / (-2,3) / (6,-4) / (-5,-2) / (0,2) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (0,2) / (-4,4) / (5,0) /
73. 16.77 (4,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,-5) / (-4,4) / (-4,-4) / (4,-2) / (-2,-2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (2,-4) 
74. 16.19 (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (-5,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,-5) / (-4,0) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (1,6) / (4,6) / (-2,-3) 
75. 17.38 (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (-5,4) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (3,2) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (4,-2) /
76. 11.22 (-2,2) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (4,-4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (0,5) 
77. 10.80 (-5,5) / (6,6) / (1,0) / (6,2) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-4,-5) / (-2,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,3) / (2,-4) / (4,4) / (-4,6) /
78. 16.28 (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (1,3) / (-1,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,2) / (0,-2) / (5,2) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) 
79. 15.43 (6,2) / (1,3) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (5,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,3) / (4,4) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,4) / (-2,-2) /
80. 16.46 (4,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (3,-1) / (6,-2) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (-5,0) / (2,3) / (-3,4) / (6,0) 
81. 11.47 (1,-3) / (0,3) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (4,0) /
82. 13.61 (-3,2) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-2,-2) / (0,5) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (-1,-1) / (-1,-3) / (0,6) / (4,-2) / (-4,4) /
83. 12.52 (-5,-1) / (6,-3) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (1,0) / (3,-4) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (6,4) / (6,5) 
84. 11.41 (-3,0) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (2,6) / (5,2) / (0,-1) / (2,4) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) / (0,-4) 
85. 13.43 (-3,5) / (6,-5) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,0) / (-3,6) 
86. 10.13 (0,5) / (1,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,0) / (3,1) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (4,3) / (4,2) / (6,6) / (0,2) /
87. 17.25 (3,2) / (-5,-2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,-2) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (2,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (-5,0) 
88. 15.59 (1,3) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (-5,6) / (-4,6) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (6,5) /
89. 15.77 (-2,-1) / (3,6) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (-1,-1) / (-5,-5) / (6,-3) / (2,3) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,-2) / (6,6) /
90. 14.31 (1,3) / (5,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-4,6) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,6) 
91. 11.02 (4,0) / (-1,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,-4) / (4,-5) / (-4,5) / (4,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-2,6) / (6,6) / (5,5) / (-2,3) / (0,2) 
92. 10.50 (6,-1) / (4,3) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (3,3) / (2,3) / (0,2) / (2,-4) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) 
93. 11.06 (6,6) / (0,3) / (-5,-3) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (0,6) / (6,0) /
94. 13.15 (-2,6) / (-1,0) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (5,3) / (1,-5) / (6,-1) / (6,1) / (6,-1) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) /
95. 11.61 (4,2) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (5,-2) / (3,6) / (0,4) / (-3,-4) / (-4,3) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (-2,1) 
96. 13.40 (1,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,5) / (1,1) / (0,-1) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (5,2) / (4,-5) / (0,5) 
97. 12.18 (-3,5) / (1,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-1,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (4,3) / (0,-2) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (2,-5) / (0,3) 
98. 11.47 (6,0) / (3,3) / (1,3) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (4,2) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (2,-2) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (-5,6) / (6,2) / (-2,6) / (4,0) 
99. 12.44 (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (-2,-4) / (-2,-2) / (4,4) / (-4,6) / (-4,2) / (-4,2) / (0,-2) / (4,6) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,0) 
100. 16.21 (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (-4,1) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,0) 
101. 11.41 (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (-4,1) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,0) 
102. 14.72 (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (-4,1) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,0) 
103. 15.61 (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (-4,1) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,0) 
104. 9.36 (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (5,6) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,5) / (-2,3) 
105. 10.28 (1,0) / (6,3) / (-1,6) / (0,3) / (1,-3) / (-3,2) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) 
106. 19.08 (3,-4) / (4,4) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) 
107. 11.41 / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (6,4) / (6,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,-2) / (-4,-4) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (3,6) / (-2,4) 
108. 13.31 (1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (6,2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-3) / (-4,1) / (-1,-4) / (3,-2) / (6,4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-5) 
109. 8.78 (6,-1) / (3,-5) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (-4,-1) / (-5,6) / (-1,5) / (1,6) / (6,4) /
110. 11.31 (0,2) / (0,4) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (1,6) / (2,5) / (-2,1) / (-1,-2) / (1,6) / (2,1) / (-2,6) / (6,6) / (0,4) 
111. 11.16 (4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,6) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (-2,-4) / (2,-2) / (2,6) / (-4,2) / (2,4) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-5,-1) /
112. 11.84 (4,-4) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-1,1) / (6,6) / (5,-5) / (-1,1) / (-4,6) / (5,-2) / (0,-4) / (1,4) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (-4,4) / (2,0) 
113. 12.00 (3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (1,-4) / (5,6) / (-4,3) / (0,-2) / (6,5) / (-3,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-2) /
114. 13.52 (6,5) / (1,-2) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (-1,6) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (-5,6) / (-3,-4) 
115. 13.00 (4,0) / (2,6) / (3,3) / (1,2) / (-2,-2) / (0,-5) / (6,2) / (5,4) / (5,4) / (6,2) / (0,-3) / (2,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (0,1) /
116. 10.02 (-5,5) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (-5,1) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,6) / (2,1) / (4,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-2,-2) / (2,6) /
117. 13.18 (1,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,-2) / (4,-4) / (2,6) / (2,-2) / (6,-4) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) / (6,-5) / (5,6) / (4,5) / (0,6) / (0,1) 
118. 14.03 (-5,-3) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (5,4) /
119. 12.94 (-3,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (4,-2) / (-3,-2) / (6,5) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (2,-2) / (4,6) / (0,-1) 
120. 10.93 (1,-1) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,4) / (2,-2) / (1,0) / (3,4) / (-4,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-3) /
121. 19.30 (4,5) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-5,-3) / (5,6) / (6,5) / (1,-4) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (6,-2) 
122. 15.90 (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-5,6) / (6,-5) / (0,-4) / (-4,6) / (-2,0) 
123. 18.31 (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (4,6) / (2,5) / (6,6) / (6,2) / (5,-2) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) 
124. 14.65 (3,-1) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,-1) / (-3,6) / (6,-4) / (4,1) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (3,4) /
125. 12.19 (0,2) / (4,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-4) / (1,6) / (-4,3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (0,5)


----------



## Carson (Aug 30, 2010)

4x4
1:58.39
First ever sub-2:00 solve... Finally


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 30, 2010)

15.98 sim, PLL skip.
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=3942


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2010)

0.93 E perm 

First sub 1.15

17.20 tps


----------



## Shortey (Aug 30, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.67
1. 8.24 U' F' R2 D' R' D' B2 F U2 B' R' D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B U' L' U' F' D R F2 B2 
2. 10.45 B' R2 D U F B2 U F' R' B' D U' F R' U2 D' B' D' L' B2 L' R2 D' L F' 
3. 10.14 B' F' R B2 U B' U2 B' U2 D2 B R F D2 R L2 U' R D2 B2 R' F2 U D' F' 
4. 8.68 D2 L' R2 U L2 F2 R' D2 L R2 U' D' L2 D L' D' L B' R D2 L' U' F2 R' D 
5. 8.97 F2 L' B F2 R2 D2 F2 D R' B R' U' F2 D' L' R B R' F' U B2 F' L' R' D' 
6. 10.02 B D B' L2 U R2 U2 B' L' B2 D' L' F L' U' D' R2 B' L B' D2 F2 L U F 
7. 9.85 R F L2 U2 R' U2 F U' R' U2 F2 L' R B L' F' B2 D R B' F2 R' F D' B' 
8. 10.49 F' B U2 D R' D2 B2 D2 B R D2 L' D' U' F B U2 L' D' F2 U' F' B R' F2 
9. (7.20) L F' B' R L2 D2 F L2 D B' L' D R L2 F' R' B R2 L' D2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 
10. 9.63[PLL skip lol] L2 U' B' D' L2 D' F' U2 F2 B' L' U2 L R' D' F U' D2 R F U L' B D L' 
11. (11.29) R L' U2 L' B2 L2 R U F2 U' R' B2 D B F2 U R2 B' D B2 F' D L2 F D 
12. 10.21 B' R' D' B U' D2 F2 B' R L U R2 F2 D' L' F U F B U' F2 U' F L F2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 30, 2010)

4:41.59 average of 5 on 6x6 which is PB.  I'm terrible at big cubes.

EDIT: BOOM PB by .21.  
Average of 12: 13.66
1. 13.88 U2 R2 L' B2 D' B2 F' R2 U' R F' U' R U' D' F U L2 D' U B D U B2 D 
2. 13.25 U L2 R' D B2 F2 D R' B2 U L D U2 L2 U R' L F B R' D' U F U2 F2 
3. 13.89 D R' B' U B2 D R' F R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U' R B' L' R B2 R' F' B L2 F' U 
4. 13.41 F B' R2 D' F R F2 R' D U2 L D' F R2 L' D2 U F U' D' F' U' D L R 
5. 14.70 U R U2 F' U L' B R' B2 L R F2 B2 U' L D2 F U F' R2 L' U' F B L2 
6. 12.61 U' B2 F L F' U F R' L' F2 U2 D' L' U2 L D' B2 U2 F' B2 D F L2 D' U' 
7. 14.41 L' D' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U B U' D2 F' U D F' D R' U2 L' U B D' B2 
8. 13.60 B' D2 U R2 L D U2 F B R' F B2 U2 F2 U D' L' R2 F' L' R2 U B R D' 
9. 14.22 F2 U' L' R' F2 D F2 U' F2 U' B D2 U2 F2 R L' B U R' F U' D' L2 B L' 
10. 12.65 L' U2 L F' L' U' R F L U' D B F D2 F2 L R' B F2 D2 L2 F' L' U' L' 
11. (15.55) R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R' B R D2 L U' B' D L' F' B2 L R' B2 F' D2 U' B' 
12. (12.57) F2 U' F U B2 F R2 B2 L U' F R L D B' D' U F R' F R2 U2 R' B D'


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 30, 2010)

Got a PB today, 21.79 I was so happy


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2010)

6.86 OLL skip

D2 U2 R' D' R F L U2 R' U2 L U' D2 L' U2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 B L U' B2 



Spoiler



z x' R2 U2 R U R U x2 U2 R' F' U F
l U' R' U
l2 U R U'
z' U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


32 moves / 6.86 = 4.66 tps looool


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 30, 2010)

From my ao100 today...

My first sub-15 average! (granted, it's ao5, but whatever.)

Average of 5: 14.71


Spoiler



1. 14.13 B L2 D' F R2 U' D R' B' F' U' F2 U2 R2 L2 B D2 U' R B' D2 F B2 D' R2
2. (17.67) D U2 F U' R' D2 B L F R' B2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 U D' L F2 D2 U F' B' D
3. (12.64) D2 L2 U2 F' L D2 F2 D' F2 L R2 D U' L B' R' U' L2 R' B' D F' R' D' R2
4. 14.59 F B L D B2 D B F D L R' D2 R2 F2 D U' B' R2 L D F' U' B F U2
5. 15.39 L' D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B' L2 R' D2 U2 F B L' F2 D2 B U B2 L' U' B' F2 R2



---

Also in the same session:
1. 12.08 L' U' L D F' D F B U' B2 D' B' R2 L2 B' D U2 F D' L2 R2 F U F2 B2 



Spoiler



4-move cross and LL was F R U R' U' F'.



---

And I think this might be a PB ao12.

Average of 12: 16.40


Spoiler



1. (12.64) D2 L2 U2 F' L D2 F2 D' F2 L R2 D U' L B' R' U' L2 R' B' D F' R' D' R2
2. 14.59 F B L D B2 D B F D L R' D2 R2 F2 D U' B' R2 L D F' U' B F U2
3. 15.39 L' D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B' L2 R' D2 U2 F B L' F2 D2 B U B2 L' U' B' F2 R2
4. 18.85 D' B' D' F B2 D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' L B2 U L' F2 B U R' U' L' U2 F B2 R2
5. 17.18 U' B2 F' L2 F' U B D' U2 F U' F' D' L' D L F2 U F D2 L' F' U F U'
6. 18.91 L U' B2 R2 U' D2 R B2 D U B U' L2 D F' U2 R' B D F2 R' D2 R2 L U2
7. 15.00 R2 L2 U' R2 U R U D' F L' D' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 D2 B U' L U2 D' R F' L
8. (19.93) U2 L R' B U' L D B' R F' R2 U2 D2 L' F R' B R D' U2 R D2 U2 F' R
9. 15.71 U2 R' L2 U' R' L2 B2 F R L' B2 F' R2 D' U2 R2 B D2 L' R' D L U' F2 B
10. 16.89 D2 F' L D F' B2 L' R' U' F R2 B D2 F2 B2 L' B R B2 D B F L2 D R2
11. 17.44 L D2 R B2 D L' F U2 B' U B2 L' F2 B2 R' L2 D L R' B D F U' R' L
12. 14.06 L R2 B2 U2 D' L2 U2 L R D' B2 U L2 D' U' R' B' L D B R2 L U' L2 R2


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 30, 2010)

39.88 OH avg of 5. First sub-40, also first sub-50.  I guess this is what happens when I lube my AV.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 31, 2010)

Solution 
x2z'FR2B'
UR2M'UMU2rUR'U'r'U'r
RU'L'UR'U'l
U2MU'MU'M'UM'
M2'M2'U2M2'

so uhh non lucky?
The M2'M2' was a silly mistake... could have been a little bit faster


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 31, 2010)

3x3x3:


Average: 9.99
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 8.96
Worst Time: 11.47
Individual Times:
1.	9.88	F2 L B2 L R' U' R' B2 D B L' R' B R' B2 F' R' F D2 U B L2 D' U2 B2
2.	10.12	L' R' U2 F L' R2 D U' L2 R2 B2 F L R2 D2 L2 R B2 U L F' L2 F L2 R2
3.	11.22	R' U L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R D U2 L' R B' L2 B2 F L2 R D2 L2 B2 F' D' U
4.	10.08	L D U2 B2 F D B F2 L2 B' F L R2 U' F U2 B2 F D L2 R' D2 U F2 R'
5.	9.48	B2 D U' L' R D U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L R' B D' B' R' U' L' R D' U2 R2
6.	10.11	B' F L' R' F L' D B' D' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L R B' D' U L' R B D B F
7.	9.86	R2 B' U2 B2 F2 D' U' L' R D' R2 F R' B' F2 L D2 B F R2 D2 B F2 D' R'
8.	9.20	L2 R' B2 L2 B F' L' R2 B F D U2 L2 R' F L D2 U' B2 D' R2 B F2 L' R
9.	(11.47)	B2 U F' D2 U2 F' U2 L' D' U L' R' B' F2 R F' L' B' F D R2 B2 F' U' B'
10.	8.97	L U L' R F' L' D2 U' F2 U R' B' F' D U2 L F2 L' B D' U' B L2 D2 U2
11.	10.96	L' D' B R2 U2 B R2 D' L' B' F2 U B2 L R2 B D U' F2 U' L R U L U
12.	(8.96)	L' U' L R' U' B' R' B' L' B2 F2 U2 F R2 U' F2 D' R U2 L F' R2 D' U2 B'

I did it, I did it, I did it!

No pops, no deleted solves!

This is my first "true" sub-10 avg of 12  


EDIT: ...and it took just over 5 years to do


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 31, 2010)

New pb avg of 25.43


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats Robert!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2010)

B2 D U R2 B F' D2 B2 F' D' U' L F2 R' B2 L2 B' F' D B' F' R' U L D2
9.95

[16:00] <Tim_Major> B2 D U R2 B F' D2 B2 F' D' U' L F2 R' B2 L2 B' F' D B' F' R' U L D2 
[16:00] <Tim_Major> wow.... 
[16:01] <Tim_Major> cross on D 
[16:01] <Spi> what up with this irc server and all it's shitty channels 
[16:01] <Tim_Major> OH **** YEAH 
[16:01] <Tim_Major> **** YEAH 
[16:02] <Tim_Major> skipped the 10s, 9.95  
[16:02] <Tim_Major> ,tell aronpm B2 D U R2 B F' D2 B2 F' D' U' L F2 R' B2 L2 B' F' D B' F' R' U L D2 9.95 
[16:02] <Venim> Tim_Major: Noted. 
[16:02] <Tim_Major> omgomgomg 
[16:02] <Tim_Major> I got 11.11 when I was average mid 20s 
[16:02] <Tim_Major> finally 
[16:02] <Tim_Major> XD 

Finally gonna do an a100 (finally was allowed to be on computer earlier instead of later so I could cube, and got this. xD
Made the obv. X-cross, a cool, but not very fast OLL, then G-perm. F2l was high 6, so I've gotten better f2l than that before.


@Robert: good job


----------



## Shortey (Aug 31, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3:
> 
> 
> Average: 9.99
> ...



Awesome Robert! That is awesome. Don't win Swedish Open plz.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2010)

K, need to pretend to do h/w now to stay on the computer, so can't cube.

times (reset):
16.51, 16.63, 16.67, 17.49, 19.67, 9.95, 21.54, 16.99, 16.95, 17.64, 12.91, 16.68, 15.13, 17.90, 19.52, 18.80, 11.87, 15.83, 14.81, 15.51, 17.77, 18.86, 22.13, 21.43, 16.50, 17.86, 19.23, 16.62, 15.60, 17.82, 14.59, 17.50, 16.42, 13.12, 16.95, 16.70, 17.10, 19.18, 12.24, 17.27, 20.49, 17.46, 19.07, 15.44, 16.70, 18.13, 18.06, 21.00, 19.82, 13.99, 17.18, 14.32, 11.39, 15.98, 18.21

stats: (hide)
number of times: 55/55
best time: 9.95
worst time: 22.13

current avg5: 15.82 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 14.76 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 16.78 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 16.22 (σ = 1.64)

session avg: 16.96 (σ = 2.26)
session mean: 16.93

Lotsa fast times xD (9, 11s, 12s)

Wish I could do this every day  (or atleast once a week )

Edit: 
[17:29] <Faz> 4srs roll that 19 
[17:29] <aronpm> Tim_Major: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFbEAMQYtpw 
[17:29] <aronpm> I wanted to beat that 
[17:30] <Tim_Major> lol 
[17:30] <Tim_Major> ohyah good idea 
[17:31] <Tim_Major> 15.98 
[17:31] <Tim_Major> 14.76 a5 
[17:31] <Tim_Major> no will try to roll 13.99 
[17:31] <Tim_Major> lol 
[17:31] <Tim_Major> now* 
[17:31] <Faz> dat pb? 
[17:32] <Tim_Major> lol 18 
[17:32] * Tim_Major quits 
[17:32] <Tim_Major> no 
[17:32] <Tim_Major> almost 
[17:32] <Tim_Major> 14.32 
[17:32] <Tim_Major> is pb


----------



## pappas (Aug 31, 2010)

Got a 12.86 avg of 12 yesterday for 3x3. Just then I some how got a 13.37 avg of 50. Best avg of 12 was 12.4x and of 5 was 11.96.
2.	11.65	D2 U L' R' D B' D L F' R B' L' U' L R' F D L' U' B' F U B2 F U2
3.	10.56	D' R2 B2 R2 B U F' U' R U' B' F L B2 L2 R' D' U2 B2 F D' L R D R'
4.	14.33	B2 L' B U' R D' B D' U2 L2 R F U2 F2 D U' R' D2 B' R2 D' U2 L D2 F2
5.	13.10	B F2 R2 D' L2 R U' F2 D U2 B F' L' R' B2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' F L' R2 D' F
6.	13.84	F2 D U' L2 R' D U R B' D2 L' F' L R2 D2 B2 F' L' B' F2 L' D2 U' F U2
7.	12.62	D' U B2 D' F2 U' B' D2 L F2 L D' B' U' R' D2 U L2 R' F' L R' U2 B' F
8.	12.43	L2 R2 D' U2 L D R2 F U' B F L R2 F2 U' L2 R D B' D' U' L R D2 B'
9.	10.63	D2 U B' L R2 D2 L' U2 L R' B2 F U B' U2 F' L R' U L R F L' D U
10.	13.33	D L D B R' U2 B' F2 L2 R U' B F' U' L' R D' U2 R' D2 U2 B F2 D' B2
11.	11.23	D B' L R2 U L2 D2 B2 F' L' R' D B L R2 D U B F' L' R' D' R B L'
12.	12.21	B2 U L R B' U' R' B F L D U' L2 R D' U' L R2 B L F' U2 B' U' L'
13.	11.54	L B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U R' U' R2 D2 R B' F2 U' F' D2 U L R B' F2 U'
I've never been that consistent.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 31, 2010)

First Sq1 solve ever. 
1:42.48
M slice skip


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 31, 2010)

Part of some Megaminx solves. Holy s**t SD  :

Statistics for 08-31-2010 17:23:12

Average: 2:04.71
Standard Deviation: 0.09
Best Time: 2:03.24
Worst Time: 2:10.07
Individual Times:
1.	2:04.74	R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
2.	(2:10.07)	R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
3.	2:04.55	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
4.	2:04.83	R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
5.	(2:03.24)	R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## Benyó (Aug 31, 2010)

failest 7x7 mo3 ever
3:17.79 4:02.54 3:32.22


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 31, 2010)

14.28 avg 5 and 9.69 single on my F2. I got the single yesterday and the avg today  Still no sub 15 avg 12, but i'm working on it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Benyó said:


> failest 7x7 mo3 ever
> *3:17.79* 4:02.54 3:32.22


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1788

1:01 4x4x4 sim

Was going for sub1, but this will do for now.

Pressing upto four keys at once to do a single turn is really annoying.


----------



## Owen (Aug 31, 2010)

3x3:

Average of 5: 24.94
1. 25.91 U F U D2 B2 U' B U' B F2 R2 U D L' D2 F' D' L U2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D2
2. 23.55 B' D B U D' F' D2 U2 L F' L R' U2 R' L' B F2 U' B2 D2 R' L U2 F2 R2
3. (22.48) F2 U' L2 B F2 D2 B2 R' D' R' D L' D F' U' R L' D2 B' R U2 R F2 B2 U'
4. 25.35 B' F U' L B L U' R' D2 L' B R2 L U F' B D' F2 U' R' L2 D2 L R2 F
5. (26.91) F2 R' B R2 U L B F2 R D' U2 B' F' D F' D B' R B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 B 


SUB-25!


----------



## Shortey (Aug 31, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> First Sq1 solve ever.
> 1:42.48
> M slice skip



You can skip steps at Sq-1?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 31, 2010)

Average of 12: 16.80
1. 18.70 (3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (-5,-3) / (0,5) / (0,-3) / (-4,4) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (1,0) / (-3,1) / (0,6) / (-1,6) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (4,5) 
2. 17.99 (6,5) / (-2,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (5,3) / (-3,-5) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) 
3. 18.43 (1,5) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (2,-3) / (-5,6) / (5,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (3,2) / (1,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (6,0) 
4. 17.07 (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (3,5) / (6,-3) / (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) /
5. 15.60 (-5,-3) / (3,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,-4) / (-5,6) / (-3,5) / (1,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-2) 
6. (12.66) (1,6) / (5,5) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-3) / (3,2) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (4,-4) / (3,-4) /
7. 16.54 (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,5) / (-5,-5) / (-5,-3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (4,-2) / (2,-4) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) /
8. 15.88 (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,2) / (4,6) / (4,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,-2) / (5,4) / (4,1) / (0,-1) / (0,2) 
9. 15.27 (-2,3) / (6,6) / (-1,-1) / (6,1) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (-4,-2) / (6,-2) / (6,4) / (6,-4) / (6,-3) / (-1,6) / (-1,0) / (0,4) 
10. 13.94 (-5,0) / (3,5) / (3,3) / (6,-5) / (4,6) / (6,-4) / (4,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-5,6) / (-1,-5) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) /
11. 18.58 (-5,2) / (6,-3) / (6,2) / (6,1) / (6,1) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (4,5) / (-2,-3) / (2,6) / (4,-4) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) /
12. (22.60) (-2,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (1,-4) / (2,4) / (-5,4) / (-3,2) / (-5,2) / (-3,2) / (-3,-4) /


----------



## Owen (Aug 31, 2010)

3x3:

Average of 5: 23.85
1. 24.61 F2 U R2 U R D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' B L' B L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 L D L' F
2. (27.47) R D' B R' L U2 L2 D L' U L' F D' L' D' F' U R' U2 D2 L B R' U L2
3. 22.29 U' F' B2 U D' L2 D' B' F D' L' F2 L' B' D2 L2 R' B D' F' R L D U2 B2
4. (22.14) F' L D B2 R2 L U' B2 L' B2 U B' L' R2 U2 D2 F2 B' U2 B F U' D' F L2
5. 24.65 U2 R L' B' R' D2 B2 F2 U B L' B' R2 U2 B2 R L' D F' B R2 L2 B D' R2 

SUB-24!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Morten said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > First Sq1 solve ever.
> ...



Thom says yes.

46:49.97 teraminx solve, 2nd timed solve ever, half the time of my last solve. My teraminx went from worst puzzle ever to very good after lubing it with LOTS* of maru lube. My 11x11 PB is 44:57 I think.

Splits:



Spoiler



1st center: 2:12.67
2nd center: 2:33.56
3rd center: 2:40.65
4th center: 2:49.75
5th center: 2:32.68
6th center: 2:30.74
D face 5 edges: 4:56.91
"Lower E slice"** 5 edges: 3:17.72
7th center: 2:16.36
8th center: 2:15.21
9th center: 2:06.56
10th center: 1:36.84
Last 2 centers: 1:10.10
"E slice"** 10 edges: 6:23.15
U face 5 edges: 2:21.15
"Upper E slice"** 5 edges: 1:39.72
Megaminx: 3:26.20



*


Spoiler



about 20 places, 3 drops per place.



**


Spoiler


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't done sims in a while and don't practice, but ...
Computer 3x3 single - 11.84 (PLL skip)
Broke all of my average bests for 3x3 and 2x2 too.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 31, 2010)

54.49, 1:03.83, 49.00, 59.47, 1:02.04 = 58.66

First sub1 average and sub50 single for 4x4


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 1, 2010)

times (reset):
3.43, 3.28, 3.78, 3.15, 3.78, 4.90+, 3.18, 3.25, 2.08, 1.08, 4.53, 3.31

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.08
worst time: 4.90

current avg5: 2.88 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 2.84 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 3.38 (σ = 0.59)
best avg12: 3.38 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 3.38 (σ = 0.59)
session mean: 3.31


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 1, 2010)

don't have all the times from a long session yesterday, but got a 19.36 new PB single (old was 19.63 lol) and a 25.47 PB avg12 (old was 26.18)

and yet I didn't manage to beat my 24.18 second avg5 record that I have had for quite awhile...oh well I will soon after I start using a better cube  hopefully F-II gets here soon


----------



## Truncator (Sep 1, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Benyó said:
> 
> 
> > failest 7x7 mo3 ever
> > *3:17.79* 4:02.54 3:32.22


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 1, 2010)

What the 7x7.

For me, megaminx sub 3 average of 5 and sub 2:30 single. I don't really practice megaminx that much..


----------



## Elliot (Sep 1, 2010)

*13.58 OH Single!*

Scramble: L2 R' U2 F U R' B' R D' R2 L' B' D R2 D' U' B2 R2 B F' L' F' U D' R'

y R' D R' D2
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R'
R' U' R U' R' U R
y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
U'

42 Moves = 3.1 moves per second


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been having a lot of wrist pain because I use a pretty tight cube and from lifting. So today I decided to try and use my Alpha V again, because it's loose. (I've never done good with it and I always thought it sucked). The session (300 solves) average wasn't that good, but I somehow got a PB avgerage of 12.

*14.59 avg12*
11.33	U2 L' R' U B F2 D' R' D' B' F' R2 B' F' U2 B F2 D' F' L U' B' F' U' F'
16.31	F L R2 D L2 R' F D' U2 L R2 B' U2 L2 B' D' B F R' B2 R' U' L B2 L'
14.93	D' R' B F2 U' F' U2 B F L F' D2 L' R F2 L2 D' U2 B F D' L D B2 F2
12.27	F R B D L R2 U R U L R2 B' F' D' L2 R B' F2 R B' F' L' D U' R
16.81	R' B' F' D' U B D B' R D U' F' D U' B2 R F' D2 U L' R D' U' L2 U
(19.33)	B' R2 U' R' F D' L F L2 D2 U B L F U R' U' B F' D' U2 F' L2 U' L2
16.44	D L R' B F2 D' U2 L2 R F2 L2 R B L' F2 R2 B' F R2 F R' D2 U2 B D'
(10.93)	D2 U2 B2 F R2 U' F U L F U2 B' L2 R2 D' L' R2 B' D' L F2 L2 D2 R U'
14.69	B F2 R D U2 R' B2 F2 L' D B2 F R2 B F2 R' F2 L2 D2 F U R2 U L2 D
14.65	D2 B' L R2 F U' L' D U R U' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D' B' F' L U' F2 D2 F2
14.91	D U2 L' B F D' F2 D2 F' R' D2 B2 L2 R U F' L B U' L2 R2 B F D' F2 
13.56	B2 F2 D' R2 B D' U2 B' F D' L R2 B F2 D' U' B2 L R' B2 D' L2 R D2 L


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 1, 2010)

New PB, sub-12!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.24
worst time: 27.63

current avg5: 18.36 (σ = 2.42)
best avg5: 14.55 (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 18.88 (σ = 2.16)
best avg12: 16.36 (σ = 1.60)

current avg100: 18.04 (σ = 2.56)
best avg100: 18.04 (σ = 2.56)

Times/scrambles inside spoiler:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.04
1. 14.30 B2 F L2 R' F' L U D2 R' U L' B2 D B2 R B2 L U2 F2 B' L' U' R' D2 U'
2. 17.54 R U L' U' L2 R' B' U' F' R F U' L2 B L' D' U' B R2 D2 B' U L2 R2 D2
3. 16.98 L2 B U D F B R' F U F2 B' L' B L2 D' R' U B' F' D R2 D F2 L2 B'
4. 14.53 L B2 R2 U D' B2 F' U B2 U' B' R' F' D2 L2 D' B2 L U' D2 R2 B L' R' U2
5. 15.83 D' L' D' L2 U2 F U' L2 B2 R2 L' D' B D2 U2 B' F2 R2 U F2 B' L2 D' R2 U2
6. 18.36 B2 U2 F' B D2 F2 R' U B2 D' L' D U2 B U' R2 L F2 U2 D2 R' D R U L'
7. 13.87 U' L' R' D2 R B2 U' D F' B D' B2 D' F' L F B U2 F' R U' D2 B R B
8. 18.72 R' F B L' R F2 R2 L2 B D L R2 F' D' B2 L2 B' R' D' U' F L2 D2 U L2
9. 16.70 B' R' L' F' U R' B2 R2 F' U' L2 D2 U F2 U R U' R' U2 R2 L2 D L R D2
10. 13.63 D2 F L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R F2 L2 U L D' L' D2 U F' L' U' R' D' F2 B2 D F2
11. 24.92 F' B' D' R D F' B' L U2 R2 L2 D2 R L' B' U2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 F D' B2 L
12. 16.72 B2 D' L' F' B U' F' R' D B' U D2 L U' D2 L2 R' U L D2 L2 D2 B F2 R2
13. 19.52 D2 F2 R' L2 F' B L F' L B2 L R' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' D' R2 U F D R2 U F
14. 15.50 B' R2 L F2 D B D2 U' L D R2 B2 R2 D' R' L' U B2 U2 D L' F D2 B2 U2
15. 15.12 R B D' R' U' R2 B R L' F L' U' L' B D' U' F R' U' B D2 F B' L2 F'
16. 18.65 F' L2 F U' F2 B' U R F' B' D R D B' R' D F' U B2 U' B R' B' R L2
17. 18.22 B2 D2 L B F' U F' B' R U' B2 D' U' L B L D2 L F2 D' F' B R D2 L'
18. 16.26 F L U L D' R2 U' B' L' F D F B2 D2 L2 D' R' B2 F2 U' L B' U2 D2 R'
19. 17.60 L R2 D' U' R' D2 B' F' L D2 R' D U B2 D2 U' B' R' F2 L U2 F' R2 L' B'
20. 17.26 D R' F2 D' B2 D L' B2 R2 D' B' U2 L' R2 B' D R2 U' R D' R B2 L2 U' L2
21. 16.35 R2 U' F B D2 F2 R2 F' U' L' R2 U' F U' L2 R2 B U' F B D R2 L U F
22. 18.65 L R' B D' L2 U D2 R2 B' L' F' L2 U' D2 B' R' L2 B' R2 D2 F' R F U2 L
23. 15.90 F L2 U' L' U2 F' B R' U2 L' F R2 U2 B' R D' B' F D2 U2 L2 F' B' L2 D2
24. 19.13 U F U' F B2 R2 D' F R2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 U' B U2 L R' U2 D' R' F2 D2 R'
25. 19.75 B D2 F' L R F' L2 D' B D U2 F2 B2 U F2 L' R2 F2 D2 B2 L F U2 D L
26. 20.98 D2 U' L' R2 U2 D2 B2 F L D2 B2 R L2 B' U' L' D' R L' F' R F L2 U' B'
27. 15.47 R' B' U2 R2 D2 R' F' R B2 D2 L F L B2 R2 L' D' R F2 U2 F2 U' B' U2 F2
28. 16.97 U F2 U D R' F2 B' L2 U' B2 F R D2 B2 U D R2 L2 F B2 R' U2 F R D2
29. 18.62 L U' F L U2 L' U D' R D F U2 L2 D' U2 L' F D2 R F L2 R D' F' L
30. 20.50 L F2 R B' D L' D' L2 D R' U2 F' D2 R2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 B' D R2 L' U' D'
31. 17.34 B' L2 F2 D B2 U' B D' L F2 U' B R' D' F D2 R F2 D U F2 R L2 U F2
32. 18.52 F L' U R' L2 D2 R' L' D B U' R' B' U2 R' B' F U2 L D F' R F2 R L'
33. 16.87 B U' B R D2 F2 R U' F U2 B F D L D2 R' F2 R B' L' D' F2 U L' B'
34. 15.77 F L2 B' D2 R2 B L U B U2 D' L2 B2 L' R D L2 R' F2 R2 L' B F D' B2
35. 13.68 D2 F' L' R' D' F' U F2 L U2 F' L D B2 R2 L F' R2 U2 D2 F' U' B2 L D
36. (11.24) R2 U L' F D2 U' F2 B2 D F U B2 F' D' L' D U B2 U2 D L B U L2 F2
37. 21.42 D' F' D' U' F B' R2 F' L' F' U L F U2 B2 D2 L' F2 D L2 F2 B2 R2 B' D2
38. 14.20 D' F2 B' R' F' L R' D' F L2 D2 U' B2 D2 B' L2 U' F B' D2 B' U L B2 D2
39. 21.43 B' U' B' L2 R2 F L R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 D' L R' D2 L' R F L'
40. 15.86 L' U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 D F2 B2 R2 U F R2 F2 L2 D' F D L' F D2 U2
41. 16.98 L' B L U2 R2 U2 F R D2 F L2 R2 B' D2 F' B2 D' R2 B' L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2
42. 16.68 B2 F U R' L2 U' L' R2 F' D' B D F' L' D2 R2 B' L' R D' L' D2 F2 R2 D'
43. 19.26 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' U R' L' B L F' D2 B' L F2 L2 B' F2 L D L2 D2 B
44. 14.91 B' L' U' F2 D B D' L' U' B' L B' L' B2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F U2 R U' L' F'
45. 25.78 F' L2 U2 B R F2 R' U2 D' L F' B R F' U' F2 D' B F' D F2 U2 B U2 L2
46. 17.76 B D2 U' F2 L' B' U' R' F L' F2 U' B F2 D' F2 L' U L2 B' R L F2 L B2
47. 19.99 D R L2 F' B' L F' B' L R2 U' D2 F L R2 F' D F' L2 U' B U' B' U2 R'
48. 19.33 R2 F L' R2 U' D R U L' U2 R2 B L2 D R' F2 R2 L2 D2 B' U L B' R2 D'
49. 20.22 D' U B U' F D R' F' L2 D2 B D R' F2 D' L' R' U2 F' U B' L D2 F U'
50. 16.49 R L' F L' B' R F' D' R B' D F U' F R' B2 F' L2 U B' R' L F2 U L2
51. 18.02 R2 U' F R U R' D R B2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 R F' B' L' U' D B2 U2 L2 U F
52. 16.84 R L' F U2 B' F2 D B2 R2 F L D' F2 D B F2 L' B' U D2 R' D L2 B L
53. 15.63 F U' B L' B2 F' U L2 R2 D B2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L' F' R' D2 L2
54. 18.55 U' D2 B2 R D U F R' B2 F' D' B' F' D F2 U F L2 B' D F2 D2 B' F D2
55. 18.85 B2 D' U L F L' U2 R2 U D2 F' R' F' D R2 F' L R F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D2
56. 17.59 L2 R2 D2 F' L' F B U2 B2 L D' R2 L' B L2 D F' B' D B R' D' U2 F R'
57. 20.95 B L2 B2 F' D2 U2 B2 U' B' R2 U F2 U2 F L' B L B2 L' F2 D' B F' D' L2
58. 17.70 R2 B L U2 R2 L' D' L2 D2 L' R B U' L2 D F D' F D' L U R D' B2 D'
59. 18.68 B U2 F B D2 L D2 B F2 U2 B U' L B D' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' L D2
60. 17.90 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R D2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B F' D' R2 L U2 L' F2 U2 L' D U' L'
61. 18.30 R F' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L F R2 U' D2 F' U B' F2 U' F2 D' R' B L'
62. 16.80 D2 R' F2 L R B' L' F L F' B2 L R F' R L2 F D L U2 F2 D F2 D2 B2
63. 18.27 U' B' D2 B U2 F2 L' U' F R B D2 U L' U2 B U L U' L2 D2 R' F' R2 D'
64. 22.17 D' L' F' L' D L B2 D' F2 R' L F U' B' R2 U2 L F2 U2 D2 R' U2 R U F2
65. 15.66 F' D F L2 F2 U B' F' U2 D' L B2 D U2 F R2 U B L' B L F2 B' D2 U
66. 18.27 F' D' B2 L' R' D2 L2 F B2 R' U' D L2 D F2 U B F2 D2 F2 D' F' U R F2
67. (27.63) F' U2 R U L D2 R B F' D R2 L' D' L2 B' L' R' F B' D2 B2 F D2 U2 L
68. 17.86 L' U D' L B2 R2 U' F L2 D' B2 U2 B' R' D B' L' R2 F2 D F D L R2 U'
69. 14.66 L D2 U' B' D R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 U F' L' D2 L' F2 B2 R F2 U'
70. 16.59 B R2 D L B' U2 B2 R' U B U R2 D2 U' F' U F2 R F2 R L2 F' L' F2 U
71. 17.86 F' D B2 D2 R' B' L F2 R2 L D' R2 D B2 R U L F' D2 F D R U2 F L
72. 22.31 F2 R2 B R' L D U B' L' D' R B' L2 F2 D B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 L U2 D' B'
73. 21.25 D U' R2 F2 D' U2 L B' F L' U' D R' D F' B U' B D' U F' L' F' L' R'
74. 20.46 R2 L D L' U B F R' U' F U' L U L2 B2 D' B R2 U' D2 F R' D' R D
75. 15.13 D R2 F R F2 U2 D2 B' L B2 F' D R' F' U' B2 F2 L' B2 F' U' R' L' F' U'
76. 17.75 D' B L R F' R F' L2 D B2 F2 D B L B F' R' U2 D B' F2 R2 B' R F'
77. 16.90 R' U2 L F' B L F2 B' U2 R2 D U' L2 R2 D B2 F' D L' U' R B' F' L R
78. 19.05 B D2 U L F' U' F' R' L D R F2 D U F L U2 L F L2 B2 D B2 R' U2
79. 18.75 U' B2 D2 F' R2 U' R' B' F U2 B' R2 U2 L' U D' B' U D2 F' B' L' U2 D2 F'
80. 23.38 F' L2 R' F' L2 B2 R2 F' B' R B2 U D' R' U2 D2 F2 R2 B' U' D2 R' U2 L' D'
81. 20.19 R F' L2 R2 U' F L2 U2 R2 L B2 R' B D' R' F U2 B' L F B2 D2 B' L2 F2
82. 19.83 R' U' L' D L B' L2 B2 F2 D2 B R L' U2 L F U2 D F' B U' D' F' U R
83. 16.24 L2 R2 F2 R' F D2 U' R B L2 F U' F' B' L U' D2 R2 D2 F' B2 R' F R U
84. 16.94 L' D' R U2 R' U2 R2 B' R' F2 R L' F2 L F R' D U2 L2 D2 R2 U D' B R'
85. 18.93 U' F U2 D R L F B U' R2 B' D U2 B R B2 D F D R F' B R F' R
86. 13.57 B' D2 U' B' R2 B D' F' B2 U D R B2 R2 D' U F U' F2 R' U' F' B L R
87. 17.00 R' U' L2 R' B' D B D B' L2 R' D2 B' L2 U' B2 U R2 F' L R B' R' B' F
88. 21.47 U' B2 F2 L2 R D U B' F' R B F L F L' U F' D' B F2 D2 F' R L U
89. 20.19 F2 B R' U' B2 D B L2 R2 U2 F2 B L U' F B D2 L D' L' U L2 U' L' D
90. 17.72 B2 U D2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 F R B2 L F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 U B2 U F D2
91. 18.45 B2 U' R F D' L D' L2 D2 R2 B D' F' L2 D2 U' F' U' L' U R' B' L' D R
92. 17.19 U2 R L' F' R' D' F R' D U2 L' U2 R U2 B L D U B' R' L F' L U2 B
93. 16.57 D2 F B R F2 L' B' R' L F' B' D' L' U' B' D B D U2 B' D' B2 R' U D2
94. 25.20 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 B L D' R B D F' D2 L' D F2 R B' D2 L2 D L B U
95. 21.65 F D L2 F' L' U2 F' L B' D U R2 F2 L D U R2 L' F2 B R' D2 R' D' R2
96. 21.90 U D2 F2 R' U2 R L2 F L' R2 F B2 D L2 R2 F' R2 L' B' R2 F' L' B2 U2 B
97. 19.62 U B F2 R' L2 U2 F D R2 D' U2 R F' R2 B' R' U' L2 U' B' L D' B U2 F
98. 20.49 D' U2 R F U2 F' U' R' L2 U2 L' B L F' D2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 R D'
99. 14.99 F L' B F2 U' F L B' L2 B' R' U' F2 L B D L' D' U R D' F U2 L' D'
100. 12.69 F B U B' F' D' U' L U2 B F L F2 B2 D2 B2 F R' F' D F' L D' L R'


----------



## Tortin (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes! 3:59.22 7x7 solve.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 1, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Yes! 3:59.22 7x7 solve.


Emiry


----------



## Tortin (Sep 1, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! 3:59.22 7x7 solve.
> ...


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 1, 2010)

Average of 12: 47.03
1. 43.10 R L2 F f r' u2 L' r2 f' u L2 f2 u2 U L f2 D F2 u' F' r' B2 U2 D' B2 F L2 D' r f2 U' B2 D2 f' r2 u' B R2 r D' 
2. 46.46 r2 U B' L' D' f L U' F' D f' B2 L' u2 D2 B' r F B2 f2 R L f' r' R2 u2 U2 B R' L u2 U' B' R f B2 U' f' u R' 
3. 42.73 U2 L2 r u' F u2 B' u' B2 U' D R' B2 D2 F f2 R' r U' B f2 L B' D U' F' f' U2 u' F2 r2 f2 U2 B2 R F2 u2 B u' r' 
4. (37.55) R' D u2 L2 R D f R' u' F f' B R2 r B u2 U2 R2 u B2 f F U' D B' r' u' D L2 R r' U2 u2 r D2 L2 F2 U2 F R 
5. (56.54) f' D R F u B' D F U2 L D' u2 B' u B' D' F D' F2 u' r U' L' u2 r R' L' B R u2 L' F B U f' D' R' F' B' f 
6. 54.65 U2 D2 f2 B' D B2 L' B F' r' R2 u2 R' B' r' u' L r2 R D' U' B' R' U B D2 B2 f L f R L f' B2 F D' F2 u L U' 
7. 43.51 u2 R' u L' D2 f u2 f2 B' D' R r L B u' R r' f B2 L2 u B' R f' L U2 B L f' r u' U' B2 f2 F U B' f D u 
8. 43.23 F2 f' U2 L' D2 r2 F2 B R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' u' r' R' f D L2 u2 U D' B2 r F2 B' R2 U' r2 B' D' r' D' u' L u 
9. 47.30 f F' L' F2 L' u' D' U2 L2 u' F2 L' U' f' L B2 U L U' u L D2 r R' u' R2 L' D2 L R2 f' F' u2 R' r F2 r' u2 L' r' 
10. 52.64 D f F' R' F2 r' U' B' U2 L D' R F2 U2 B' D' L2 F' U2 L2 U' D u2 R' U f2 F2 L' R D2 f' L' u D' f2 B r' D2 B2 F 
11. 43.73 U' u' r' f2 R F u2 D B' r' u D2 R2 U2 u' f u2 B R2 r2 u' L2 r f2 U2 u2 r' f2 L2 F B R F' B r U2 u' L u R 
12. 52.93 R F f2 L' B' f' L U2 L D2 L U f2 D B U F f2 L D' u L U' D' L' F' r L u2 B' F' L' u2 r' F2 B' R' u2 F U2 

half of them are without any parity xD


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 1, 2010)

FINALLY!!

*Average of 5: 9.77*
1. (8.79) D' L' D L2 F L' R U' D B U B' R' B2 F2 U2 D L D' R' F' U2 B2 L' R 
2. (11.54) B2 R2 D L F2 U F2 R L B' R F' R' U' R2 D' L' R' F R U' F' B' U' D' 
3. 10.07 F R2 D' B D2 U L' F2 D' L B' U' B' L' R U' L R' F' D B U2 L2 D' F' 
4. 9.99 B' R2 F' B U' R' F' R2 D' L' D F' B' L D F2 L' B2 R2 U R' L' D' L' D 
5. 9.26 B R L D2 L B' D2 F B D' B F2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 R2 U2 D R F' B2 L' R'

First solve was PLL skip though. 

Also led to avg12 PB 
(8.79), (11.54), 10.07, 9.99, 9.26, 10.55, 11.34, 11.06, 10.65, 10.97, 11.81, 11.02 = *10.65 avg12*


----------



## Shortey (Sep 1, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> FINALLY!!
> 
> *Average of 5: 9.77*
> 1. (8.79) D' L' D L2 F L' R U' D B U B' R' B2 F2 U2 D L D' R' F' U2 B2 L' R
> ...



Woah nice.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 1, 2010)

39.65, 43.13, 46.30, 43.79, 40.10, (49.23), 43.55, 45.02, 45.32, (38.49), 47.86, 42.99 = 43.77


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 1, 2010)

lolwat

Anyway, second sub-10 avg of 5: 9.95, (11.78), 9.56, 10.32, (9.47) = 9.94. From an average of 200 (avg: 12.01) with best avg of 12 of 10.71.


----------



## Kynit (Sep 1, 2010)

Old single/5/12 PBs: 29.81/33.56/38.54
New: 28.02/31.45/33.88

I am very, very pleased 

Lookahead keeps getting better!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 1, 2010)

(8.59), 9.12, (10.81), 9.16, 8.63 = 8.97
No skips


----------



## Matthew (Sep 1, 2010)

*ZZ-VH Method:*

*Avg 12: 12.99*

12.29, 12.68, 13.19, 13.43, 13.33, (11.93), (14.27), 13.47, 12.67, 12.80, 12.84, 13.24
Standard Deviation: 0.37

*Mean of 100: 14.01*
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 10.89
Worst Time: 18.56

10.xx - 1; 11.xx - 7; 12.xx - 21; 13.xx - 26; 14.xx - 19; 15.xx - 13; 16.xx - 8; 17.xx - 3; 18.xx - 2

But still without sub10 nonLC single


----------



## Forte (Sep 1, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 39.65, 43.13, 46.30, 43.79, 40.10, (49.23), 43.55, 45.02, 45.32, (38.49), 47.86, 42.99 = 43.77



WHAT


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2010)

So my record on Minesweeper (expert) has been 65 seconds for a while... I've actually got it 4 times. Then today I get a really easy board and... 55 seconds! Totally incredible, first sub-60, and I move up in the world rank from about 340 to about 140. I don't think I'll beat this time for many months, if I ever do.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 1, 2010)

Got a new 2x2 PB: tried Speedcubing with an icecube and i guess that time is pretty good
time in my sig


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 1, 2010)

Master Magic session of 100:

Best time: 2.81

Best Avg5: 2.92 (PB) 
(3.06), 3.00, (2.82), 2.82, 2.95

Best Avg12: 3.27 (PB)
3.75, 3.62, (2.90), 3.35, 2.97, 2.91, 3.01, (DNF), 3.71, 3.05, 3.01, 3.36

Session Mean: 3.35


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 1, 2010)

New 3x3 PB!
Old record: 25.4
New record 25.31 (PLL skip)

It's weird, this is my first time recording my times for 3 months, I did 3 practice solves and I got a PLL skip on the 3rd practice solve. Two timed solves later I get another PLL skip and a new PB! =)


----------



## Tortin (Sep 2, 2010)

7.30 solve. Should've been better...

F' B' L2 F B2 R2 L' B' D2 U2 R' L' D' B U2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D L U2 B D


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2010)

Tortin said:


> 7.30 solve. Should've been better...
> 
> F' B' L2 F B2 R2 L' B' D2 U2 R' L' D' B U2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D L U2 B D


subNAR O:

What was your solution? I tried the scramble and had a really nice F2L (three 3-movers) but a meh LL.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > 7.30 solve. Should've been better...
> ...



lol, 6.22.
I'm sure I had the same solution as Emily. Sexy F2L and the nice M OLL with a PLL skip.


----------



## Tortin (Sep 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



Yup. not a big fan of the OLL, though.

U2 F R' F
R' U R
U' L' U L
U' L U' L' U L U L'
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
M OLL + AUF
43 moves, 5.9 tps.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


My F2L was:
y L' F' L y U2 R U' R' U' R' F R
U' R' U R
U L U L'
U' y2 R' U' R U R' U' R 

idk why I chose to do the cross+first pair like that


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 2, 2010)

53.02, 1:04.25, 58.18, 57.02, 57.62 = 57.61 4x4 oooh yeah


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2010)

lololol 6.15 PLL skip.

F2 L2 F2 D' L U' F R F R U' L2 U B2 R2 U' D L' B U F2 B R2 D' U' 



Spoiler



y2 F D' R' D' R'
U L' U' L2 U L'
y' L U' L U L U L'
R U' R'
l U' l' L U' L' U' l U' l' U'


----------



## Shortey (Sep 2, 2010)

joey said:


> lololol 6.15 PLL skip.
> 
> F2 L2 F2 D' L U' F R F R U' L2 U B2 R2 U' D L' B U F2 B R2 D' U'
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortin (Sep 2, 2010)

joey said:


> lololol 6.15 PLL skip.
> 
> F2 L2 F2 D' L U' F R F R U' L2 U B2 R2 U' D L' B U F2 B R2 D' U'
> 
> ...



why you so fast?


----------



## koreancuber (Sep 2, 2010)

where did this come from??? crazy average

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.74
worst time: 25.87

current avg5: 15.49 (σ = 1.83)
best avg5: 14.72 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 15.84 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 15.84 (σ = 1.60)

session avg: 15.84 (σ = 1.60)
session mean: 16.42

14.82, 16.84, 15.02, 25.87, 16.47, 14.98, 14.80, 16.42, 12.93, 19.02, 12.74, 17.11


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sq1 avg5 1:09.04
Times were 1:13.92, 1:07.49, 1:11.38, 1:08.26, 59.43


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2010)

Matthew said:


> *ZZ-VH Method:*
> 
> *Avg 12: 12.99*
> 
> ...



You inspire me.


----------



## kar0209 (Sep 2, 2010)

13.63 avg of 5



Spoiler



1.	13.28 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D U' R2 D2 L' D2 F D2 R2 B2 L' D F' R' B' R' D' U' L U2
2.	(18.26) R' U2 R F D2 U' F' R' U' B2 R B U2 R D2 F2 B2 L' F D' R' L2 F2 D U'
3.	(13.15) D B2 R B' U F' U2 D R' D' U R L2 D' U2 B L' D' R' B' L2 F2 R U' R2
4.	13.21 B' U2 L' U D F' D' R L2 F2 L U R D2 R D R U B' U2 L' F U' R F
5.	14.41 L' B' R U2 R' F R L2 U' L2 D2 U L U2 F L U' B' L D' B2 L2 U L U



14.73 avg of 12



Spoiler



1.	14.94	D' B U' L R F R2 L' B2 U R2 B' L2 D F L D2 B' L U R2 L2 U F L
2.	14.78	B2 R2 U' D R U' D2 B D2 R F' L U' R F2 U' B R' F D' L U D' R2 F2
3.	17.25	F L F' R' L' D' R D B' L' R' F' R D' U' L' B' L2 R U' L' B2 L' U2 F2
4.	14.21	U2 R2 D2 R D' R2 D U2 B' D' R2 B' F2 L2 R' D F2 B U D B2 D2 L F L'
5.	15.11	L F U F2 B' U2 D' B' U2 R U2 F' U2 R2 U D' R2 L B' L R2 U R2 D2 U'
6.	14.83	R L' D2 F' U2 D' L2 F' R2 F2 D U' R2 L B U L' U2 D2 B D' U' F' L' D2
7.	13.28	D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D U' R2 D2 L' D2 F D2 R2 B2 L' D F' R' B' R' D' U' L U2
8.	18.26	R' U2 R F D2 U' F' R' U' B2 R B U2 R D2 F2 B2 L' F D' R' L2 F2 D U'
9.	13.15	D B2 R B' U F' U2 D R' D' U R L2 D' U2 B L' D' R' B' L2 F2 R U' R2
10.	13.21	B' U2 L' U D F' D' R L2 F2 L U R D2 R D R U B' U2 L' F U' R F
11.	14.41	L' B' R U2 R' F R L2 U' L2 D2 U L U2 F L U' B' L D' B2 L2 U L U
12.	15.24	D U B F' U2 B2 F2 U2 B' U L U2 B U2 R' B2 R L2 U' D2 F' R' L2 F L'



Cube used: F2 w normal Cubesmith stickers.
Both are pbs  Norway ftw!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 2, 2010)

18:01.85 gigaminx solve, beats my previous PB by nearly 4 minutes (was 21:57.50)


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 2, 2010)

First sub-1 minute solve at 50.73. Mega-lucky case, with OLL and PLL skip, but exciting all the same 

-Joe


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 2, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.53
1. 10.83 D2 F' B' L2 R D U2 L D R' D L2 U2 D2 B R' F L' D B2 L2 U' B F R' 
2. 10.72 U D' R2 D F2 U' B' U2 L2 B' F U B2 R L' B' U' R' B F' U' R B F U2 
3. (11.74) B L' F D' B' D' B R2 F' L D2 U F' R2 B2 F U D L D2 U2 L' B2 D L 
4. 10.48 U2 L2 R2 B2 F L' U' R2 U2 B L R D2 L2 B2 F D F R' U R2 L U2 D2 L' 
5. 10.16 U' R' L U L2 F2 R F2 B R2 U2 D2 R B' L B2 U' F B2 R' U2 L' U' R2 F2 
6. 10.46 U2 D2 R2 B' U L R' D F2 L2 R2 F2 R B2 L2 U' R2 B L2 B' L2 D F U L 
7. 11.00 U' R2 B L2 R' B' F D U L2 R' B' U F L2 F U R2 L2 F' U' F' D R' U' 
8. 10.58 U2 B U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' F U' B' D' L2 D2 F2 B' L' F2 L D2 R D2 L B' 
9. 9.95 R F' R' D' R' L2 U D R B2 F L2 F2 U F' B' U' R' L U F' R2 B2 L' B2 
10. 10.65 L U2 B2 U B' R U L2 F' U2 R' U2 B' L' R' U' F' B2 L' U2 D' R B' D2 F 
11. (8.90) L F' U2 D' L2 R2 F' R' D2 U' F U2 F2 D2 R L' U L2 R F2 D2 B2 R' F D2 
12. 10.42 D2 U' L R D' B' F U2 R B R' L2 D' U' R2 F U L' D' R' U L2 R2 B2 F 

Then I got an 11 which made it 10.99 avg36. Couldn't cube anymore cos my hands were shaking. All full step


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 2, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> First sub-1 minute solve at 50.73. Mega-lucky case, with OLL and PLL skip, but exciting all the same
> 
> -Joe



ll skip wtf


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 2, 2010)

3x3 solving into the checker pattern:


Average: 32.00
Standard Deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 22.42
Worst Time: 36.34
Individual Times:
1.	34.57	U L2 D U B F' L B' U B' L2 D2 F' L' B F' R D U L' R2 B' L2 B2 F
2.	32.24	D' B D' U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 U F U' B2 F' L R' D U2 B L' R D' B2 F R
3.	32.96	B2 D2 F' D2 R' U F2 L U2 B2 F R' F' D' B' F2 U2 B' D U F' L' R' F' R
4.	34.86	D' R' B L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B' R2 B R' B2 U L2 R2 U B' L R D' L2 R' B2
5.	30.30	F2 R U' B' F2 L' R2 F' R F' D' U2 L' B' F L B D U' L' F2 U2 B' D' R	PLL skip
6.	27.88	U B2 L2 R F L R D2 B' D' U' R U F2 D U2 L R B F2 L R B' F2 L
7.	32.07	U' R B' F L' D U L R2 B' F L2 F L B' L2 R D' U B' F L' F' D U
8.	32.95	R U F2 D L2 U2 B' D2 B D2 U B D' B2 D2 U2 B' D2 L B' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2
9.	29.71	U2 B2 L2 R2 D' B' L' R B F2 L' U2 L2 F R2 D' B2 F' D2 U' B' L2 R' B2 F
10.	32.51	B F' D L' F2 L' F D U2 R D' L' R2 D B2 F L2 R' D' U' F' D' F2 L' F'
11.	(36.34)	F' D2 U' R2 B' U B D2 U2 B F2 L B' L2 R B2 F2 U' R D U2 R' B' L' F
12.	(22.42)	B' L' D' R2 D2 U' B L' R F D B L' D2 F L' B' F R' F D L2 R' D U'

EDIT: 6:28.75 7x7 single

EDIT2: WTF!? 5:36.86 7x7 single, this is my 3rd sub 7!


----------



## adfoote (Sep 2, 2010)

i just got my first sub20 solve on video. well almost. Freggin +2

EDIT: well i mean ive gotten sub20's before, but this is the first one ive ever gotten on film


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ll skip wtf


That's what I said  I've got the scramble, but I'd like to record the solve. Is there a piece of software online where I could solve the cube and get the solve? I'd just write it down, but I'd probably screw up the x,y rotations in the notations.

-Joe


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 2, 2010)

- First Mirror blocks solve, crazy recognition... 

- Stickered an arrow cube


----------



## Toad (Sep 2, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > ll skip wtf
> ...



If you can work out the solve then you could just film the reconstruction slowly and someone can notate it for you...


----------



## jiggy (Sep 2, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> - Stickered an arrow cube


This has been on my list of things to do for a while, I have the stickers, but not the time! =(

Good luck with it, I don't expect it'll be too much of a challenge! ; )


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 2, 2010)

Well...
LL is seriously f'n me up...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 3, 2010)

Just had my 1st sub 20 avg of 5

20.37, 20.03, 22.65, 19.28, 18.98

average - 19.89



Hopefully sub 20 average of 12 soon.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 3, 2010)

44.66 PLL time attack (1st sub-45!)
GGGGNNVYTFERRJJAAZHUU
I still had a pretty bad lockup at one point, because I knew it could be a good time.
Definately capable of better.


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 3, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> If you can work out the solve then you could just film the reconstruction slowly and someone can notate it for you...


Of course now I cannot  I redid it three times when I first solved it to make sure I wasn't going nuts, and now I can't do it again.

The scramble was: B' R B' D2 F L D B' R2 D2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 if anyone wants to play with it.

I used Keyhole for the F2L.

-Joe


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2010)

5x5x5

Statistics for 09-03-2010 03:58:38

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:24.96
Standard Deviation: 6.01
Best Time: 1:13.51
Worst Time: 1:38.21
Individual Times:
1.	*1:19.67* D2 Dw' U F U B F Dw2 Rw' R U2 Rw Bw2 Uw B' F2 Dw2 U2 Bw D R' Dw' Uw L Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw2 Rw' R B' L' Lw' Rw R Uw' R2 B' Fw' Dw Bw R' B Bw Lw' Rw B F2 L' R Bw' L Lw2 R2 F D' Dw Uw2 U' Rw
2.	*1:21.39* B2 L' Bw Fw' F' U L' R Bw Fw' Uw Bw' Uw B' Rw R B' U R2 Uw2 B' F2 U' Bw L2 Lw' Rw R Dw Fw D' Dw' Uw B' Bw' Fw F2 Dw Lw' U' R2 Uw2 B' F2 Uw2 Rw' F' Uw B D Dw Uw2 U' Bw' D' U2 Rw Uw' U2 B2
3.	*1:23.90* L Rw2 Dw U' Lw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 U2 L B2 D2 Uw Bw' R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Lw Rw F2 Dw' Fw L Rw2 B L2 Lw Rw' R B Dw2 U2 Rw2 D' U Lw2 Uw U L2 D2 L B F Lw' D Lw Bw' L Uw2 B2 Dw B' F R2 Dw2 Lw'
4.	*1:24.05* Uw Lw Uw' Bw Dw2 Uw U F2 Rw' R' Dw' Lw' Rw2 R' D Dw Uw R B' Bw D2 Uw2 Lw F' Lw2 Fw2 L D' Dw Uw2 R D' Bw Fw F2 Rw' D2 U2 L' Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw F U' L' Lw Rw2 R F' Dw Rw' D R' B L' Dw Uw' U2
5.	*1:26.79* Lw' Fw R2 D' Uw L' R Fw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw' Fw' Rw Dw Bw F D2 Dw Uw' Bw' Uw' Fw L B Bw Rw D2 Dw2 Uw U L' Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw' U2 Bw' Rw Uw' R' Fw2 F Rw2 Bw2 Uw F' D L Lw Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw' Fw Rw Dw L2 Dw2 U2 L
6.	*(1:38.21)* F2 D U R2 B Bw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw Lw' B' Fw' L' Lw2 R2 U2 B' F D2 Fw2 F2 R Dw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 U2 Fw D' B2 U2 Fw F' L2 F2 D Uw L R Bw2 Fw' F' Rw D Rw R' B2 Bw D' L B' R' D' Fw U' Rw' R2 U'
7.	*(1:13.51)* L2 Rw2 D2 L' Rw' B' Dw Rw2 R' Bw R' F U2 L2 Lw' R' B2 L' Rw R Fw' L' Fw' U B2 Bw' U' Fw2 L Lw Rw R Uw' B Fw' L Uw B2 Bw Fw U Rw Uw2 B2 L' Rw' D' Uw' Rw F' D' U' Bw' L2 Lw' R' Dw' U B' U2
8.	*1:26.85* L' Rw R U L2 Rw' Uw2 F2 U Bw' R2 Uw' R2 D2 U L2 Rw2 Bw2 U R2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' B Fw2 D Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw' R B' Rw' R2 U' Lw R2 Uw Fw2 F2 Uw' Lw2 D' Uw B2 Bw2 Fw F R2 D' Dw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' B' Fw F' Dw'
9.	*1:23.73* F' Dw2 F2 Lw' R2 Bw' L2 B R Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw' R' Uw Lw U' B Bw F2 U Rw R2 Uw U2 Fw' R Uw' Fw' U2 L Bw2 Dw Bw D L Bw' Fw2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 Bw F' Lw' D L' Lw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Rw R' Dw2 L2 Rw B2 Rw U'
10.	*1:31.32* F2 U' Bw Dw2 B' Bw' R2 B2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw' U B' Bw' Lw2 Rw' U' Fw2 Lw2 R' B L2 Rw' R' B' Fw Rw' Fw2 Dw Uw U2 R2 Uw U' F' Lw B' Bw2 Fw' Rw' D' Bw2 Dw' F' L' Bw' Dw Bw D Dw' L2 Uw U' B2 Bw F' Dw2 L B2
11.	*1:20.86* Uw Fw Uw B Bw' Fw F U2 F2 Dw B F Uw2 F2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 R2 U' Rw2 R' U' B' F2 D Dw2 Uw2 B Bw2 Fw2 L Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U Fw2 D Uw' Lw' Dw B2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Bw2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw R D2 Uw2 U' B L
12.	*1:29.24* Dw Lw U R' Fw' F2 Dw2 U Bw2 Uw Lw2 Bw' F' Dw Uw2 U Bw2 Uw2 U Rw D' U Bw' F2 U2 R Bw' Rw Fw2 Dw' B2 Fw2 F2 Lw R2 Dw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 B2 Bw R D Fw Lw2 Rw' R2 B' Fw2 D' U Bw F' D2 R2 D' Dw' F L Fw2


Not a pb but I haven't done an average as good as this for a while... and yes I'm rather inconsistent :/


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 3, 2010)

‎45.31, (51.52), 39.41, 39.46, (37.94) = 41.39
Sub-WR average 
One of the 39s had OLL parity  The 45 had DP and the 51 had PLL parity.
Sub-40 mo3


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2010)

D: You're starting to become better than me at almost all of my best events  (333 444 555 OH)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't worry, I don't think I'll be able to do this for a while. I'm still so excited, I can't even lookahead during solves 
I haven't been practicing OH  And my 5x5 is far far away.. Hopefully I'll be better than you in 3x3 soon


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=444757#post444757


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2010)

4x4: 

46.96, (44.58), 51.21, (56.31), 53.48, 54.25, 46.69, 49.61, 50.61, 48.19, 54.18, 45.35 = 50.05

So close =/


----------



## dada222 (Sep 3, 2010)

3x3 PB: 14.90
Pretty unreal. PLL skip.

EDIT: And a new best average: 21.17. Both at the same session. Wow.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 3, 2010)

1:01.87 megaminx avg of 12 with counting 1:15 xD

59.24 avg of 5 from second to sixth solve 



Spoiler



Average: 1:01.87
Standard Deviation: 4.49
Best Time: 55.55
Worst Time: 1:15.86
Individual Times:
1.	1:01.07	
2.	58.54	
3.	(1:15.86)	
4.	(55.55)	
5.	1:00.07	
6.	59.10	
7.	1:02.81	
8.	1:15.11	
9.	59.86	
10.	1:02.15	
11.	1:03.96	
12.	56.00


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> *Don't worry, I don't think I'll be able to do this for a while*. I'm still so excited, I can't even lookahead during solves
> I haven't been practicing OH  And my 5x5 is far far away.. Hopefully I'll be better than you in 3x3 soon



Yea like the time you said you'll never get a sub-20 OH single.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 3, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 4x4:
> 
> 46.96, (44.58), 51.21, (56.31), 53.48, 54.25, 46.69, 49.61, 50.61, 48.19, 54.18, 45.35 = 50.05
> 
> So close =/



Hahahaha, our avg12 is now tied 

Jonathan: <3


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2010)

Must. Beat. Cornelius.

What's your normal average?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 3, 2010)

Like 53  We should race some time


----------



## Shortey (Sep 3, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.29
1. (6.94) F2 R U2 D F2 D' U F D' F2 D2 B U' R L' U2 R2 F2 D2 U B' R' F' R2 F 
2. 9.39 U2 D F' U B2 L' D F2 U2 F2 B' U' F' D2 B2 D U2 B2 U L D' B' L' F2 L 
3. 8.10 L2 B2 U F U' F' L' B2 F' U' R' D' R2 U F2 D' F' U B' D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 
4. 9.53 D L B' U' D' F U L D2 R' L2 U' L U' R L U F' B' R F2 R L2 B F2 
5. 9.70 D2 F R2 D' F U2 R U2 B2 R' F R L F2 B' U2 D B L F2 D2 B F' U2 F' 
6. 9.53 F2 B L D' R2 D' F B' U' F2 U' B F' D2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 L D' U2 R' F D2 
7. 8.16 L R' D2 L' R D2 R' D B U' L' D2 F L' U2 R' L' B' D2 U2 R U' B' R' F 
8. 9.63 B2 R2 D' L2 F U F B2 R2 B' F2 U L' D' U' R2 D' U L B' R2 B2 R' D2 R' 
9. 9.81 D' L2 R D F2 L2 R2 B' L' R B2 R L B2 R2 F2 D R L2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 U' 
10. 9.70 D F' D2 F2 D F R' D2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 F U F' B' U2 D' L' R2 U2 B' F' R 
11. (11.15) B R' F B2 D' R' U' L2 D2 B' F' L F' U2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L R' U B2 F2 U2 
12. 9.37 B2 R' U2 L2 U' D B2 L D' F2 B' R D2 R D2 B R' U' F' U2 L' R U R F 

3 PLL skips.


----------



## Toad (Sep 3, 2010)

Morten said:


> Average of 12: 9.29
> 1. (6.94) F2 R U2 D F2 D' U F D' F2 D2 B U' R L' U2 R2 F2 D2 U B' R' F' R2 F
> 2. 9.39 U2 D F' U B2 L' D F2 U2 F2 B' U' F' D2 B2 D U2 B2 U L D' B' L' F2 L
> 3. 8.10 L2 B2 U F U' F' L' B2 F' U' R' D' R2 U F2 D' F' U B' D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2
> ...



O_O

Sub9 gogogogo


----------



## dada222 (Sep 3, 2010)

6.94 :shocked:


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2010)

Wat @ Morten

Wasn't your previous PB like 9.6x?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 3, 2010)

OMGWTF!!! First sub-10 solve!!!

8.80
U2 B F L2 R2 D' U F D' B2 R D2 U' L B' F2 D2 L R2 D U F2 U L' U'

R2 D' L2 U' R2
R' U R
U' y' R' U R
y U' L U L' U L U' L'
U y' R U' R' U R U R'
U' f R U R' U' f'
U2

36 moves (ha)
4.10 tps (ha)


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 3, 2010)

number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.93
worst time: 15.16

current avg5: 10.52 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 10.26 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 11.23 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 11.05 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 11.54 (σ = 1.22)
*best avg100: 11.54 (σ = 1.22)*

session avg: 11.55 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 11.56

Previous avg100 PB was 11.82 set 2-3 days ago 
Also PB SD and PB worst time 
Twelve sub-10s and only two counting 14s 

<3 sudden improvements


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2010)

I want a sudden improvement


----------



## Shortey (Sep 3, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Wat @ Morten
> 
> Wasn't your previous PB like 9.6x?



9.67 yeah.


----------



## kar0209 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm coming to get you Morten. Just need some time. Two sub 14 avg of 5s in two days now.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Master Magic session of 100:
> 
> Best time: 2.81
> 
> ...



Another session of 100, improvements in all categories 

Best time: 2.79

Best Avg5: 2.89 (PB) 
2.88, 2.91, (3.29), 2.89, (2.82)

Best Avg12: 2.91 (PB)
2.86, 2.98, 2.88, 2.91, (3.29), 2.89, (2.82), 2.89, 2.94, 2.92, 2.90, 2.89

Session Mean: 3.22


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2010)

Morten said:


> Average of 12: 9.29
> 1. (6.94) F2 R U2 D F2 D' U F D' F2 D2 B U' R L' U2 R2 F2 D2 U B' R' F' R2 F
> 2. 9.39 U2 D F' U B2 L' D F2 U2 F2 B' U' F' D2 B2 D U2 B2 U L D' B' L' F2 L
> 3. 8.10 L2 B2 U F U' F' L' B2 F' U' R' D' R2 U F2 D' F' U B' D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2
> ...



Oh god, at least I'll hopefully win at 444 and 555...


----------



## Shortey (Sep 3, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 9.29
> ...



lolololol You can have them.


----------



## Joker (Sep 3, 2010)

Morten said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



ive gotten 4 PLL skips in an average of twelve. Only once though.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 3, 2010)

This is my 2x2 average of 5.

Average: 4.94
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Best Time: 3.43
Worst Time: 8.56
Individual Times:
1.	3.58	F' R' U F2 R' F R U F
2.	4.68	R2 F2 R' U' R F
3.	(8.56)	U F U' R' U R2 U R' U2
4.	6.55	F2 U' R U' F2 U' R' U R2 U'
5.	(3.43)	F' R' F' R F' R'

Solve 1, 2, and 5 were lucky solves, I used the Ortega method.

Timer: CCT 0.9.5


----------



## Shortey (Sep 3, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> This is my 2x2 average of 5.
> 
> Average: 4.94
> Standard Deviation: 0.95
> ...



I bet you were like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjUBKWWR3vE#t=0m8s


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 3, 2010)

YES!!! 
First 4x4 solve of the day

58.34
Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw L2 R2 B' Fw' L R Uw' U' R2 D L U2 F Uw2 B' F2 L Rw Uw' U' R B Fw' F2 Rw' R2 D2 Fw2 U Rw' B' Fw' F2 Rw' R2 D

I got my first sub-10 3x3 and first sub-1 4x4 on the same day!

EDIT:
Also, first 5 solves of the day. Could've been a lot faster if I was warm.
2x2 avg5 - 3.31 (PB by .05)
3.68	R2 U' F2 U' R F2 R F2 U
3.83	F' R' F U2 F R2 F R U
(4.83)	F2 R F U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U2
2.41	R U2 R' U2 F U' R2 F R2
(2.03)	U2 F2 R U F U2 R' U


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 3, 2010)

ZZ-VH. Not quite as fast as Matthew.

13.27, 15.69, 14.52, 10.66, 12.87, 14.04, 13.78, 13.50, 14.58, 11.31, 17.11, 14.29

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.66
worst time: 17.11

current avg5: 14.12 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 13.38 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 13.78 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 13.78 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 13.78 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 13.80


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 3, 2010)

14.13, 13.32, (16.35), 14.42, 11.79, 12.26, 12.13, 11.79, 14.55, 14.95, 14.26, (11.44) = 13.36

COL <3


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 3, 2010)

*2x2 avg.100 5.83* = 5.24, 6.29, 7.68, 6.74, 6.82, 6.47, 6.32, 7.48, 5.32, 5.05, 6.76, 6.59, 5.32, 6.29, 5.52, 5.79, 6.33, 5.28, 5.73, 5.54, 5.88, 5.26, 5.62, 5.58, 5.88, 4.55, 2.87, 6.33, 4.26, 5.81, 6.48, 5.60, 6.80, 6.54, 5.54, 6.46, 5.32, 5.08, 4.26, 6.36, 6.84, 6.09, 4.43, 7.28, 6.70, 5.08, 6.33, 6.54, 7.27, 6.28, 6.04, 6.27, 7.29, 6.05, 7.05, 4.78, 6.07, 5.95, 6.48+, (2.82), 6.04, 5.44, 5.29, 4.10, 4.52, 7.09, 4.74, 3.06, (8.67), 6.08, 4.09, 5.79, 5.47, 4.66, 7.36, 5.58, 7.25, 6.03, 4.60, 4.74, 5.53, 4.46, 5.83, 7.05, 5.33, 5.88, 5.88, 6.03, 6.35, 6.26, 7.67, 6.70, 4.16, 6.36, 5.03, 5.27, 5.46, 6.22, 6.96, 5.31

Method ortega

I'm ready for Mediolanum


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2010)

In today's average of 100...
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.26
worst time: 34.07

current avg5: 17.52 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 15.17 (σ = 1.57)

current avg12: 17.15 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 15.89 (σ = 1.07)

current avg100: 17.38 (σ = 2.33)
best avg100: 17.38 (σ = 2.33)


First sub-16 average 12!


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.89
1. 15.45 L2 U R' D2 F' U L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L D U' F2 U' F L' F2 R2 F' L2 D
2. 14.51 B L2 U D2 B' L2 B' F D B2 D' B2 U L D' R2 F2 D B' F' D' F2 L2 B2 L2
3. 18.48 U B' R2 F' U F' R' D2 B F R B L' D2 F D2 L U2 F2 B' D' R2 D2 F R
4. 15.30 L' U2 B2 L' R F2 D2 B' U2 B' U D2 R2 U L R2 B2 D' R2 F B R U' B2 D2
5. 16.18 D2 F' R F' D L B' R2 L F D2 F' U' B' R2 F R2 L B U2 L F R L D
6. 14.76 D' B F' L' B2 F' D' B' U2 L2 B' D' R2 F R2 B' R B' D2 F2 D2 F2 B' U F
7. (19.62) U F' B' L F2 R' L2 B' D R' U2 F' D2 B2 L' R2 D' B2 U2 R' B R L2 F B2
8. (13.99) U' R2 L F' R F' L' D' R B U2 D' B' F L U2 B L' F' D B' U D' R2 D2
9. 16.46 R U D2 B2 D L' R' F B' U' B' F U2 R' L2 F2 L F R' U2 R U F' D' B
10. 15.50 F L2 R' F2 L B2 U F2 D' F B2 R2 U2 R U R' F B D2 B U' R' U D2 F
11. 15.75 F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F U D B F2 R2 U D F R F2 B L' F2 U2 L' F2 B2 U
12. 16.52 L' R' D2 L R U R' U' L2 U' B R2 D' F' U2 B R B2 R' B R' D L U R


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2010)

1:07.60 4x4 PB average of 5.

Lost the times and scrambles... I know there was a 59.89 in there though (not PB)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 3, 2010)

Almost done with CLL. 4 left.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 3, 2010)

First 4x4 sub 1

59.97


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2010)

OH:

Avg of 50: 19.66 (7/10 of the last 10 solves were sup 20 , should've been sub 19.5 :/)

Avg of 12: 18.77

Average: 18.77
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 12.91
Worst Time: 23.99
Individual Times:
1.	18.29	L D2 L B' F2 D U2 L2 U2 L' B F' R B D' U L' R U' B2 F D R2 D' U'
2.	20.09	R D R D2 L R2 B' L D2 B L' R' F2 R' U B' F L2 R' D U2 L R B F'
3.	21.93	D U' B F U2 L' U2 R2 F U' R2 D2 L R2 F2 L' D R2 F L2 R2 B' F' U' F2
4.	(23.99)	B F2 L U F2 R B2 F U L U2 F2 D R F2 D' F L2 D2 U2 B F2 L R B
5.	19.58	B2 D2 L D' U2 F2 L R2 D B' R B F R' U2 F2 L' D' F2 L R B2 R F R2
6.	(12.91)	U' L2 R F2 D2 U' B' F2 U F L' B F2 U R2 B' F' L' D' U' B F L2 R' F
7.	18.02	D2 L F' D2 U2 L' R2 F' R2 F' R' D2 F2 L' R F D L2 R2 F L' D' B' R' D
8.	18.88	D2 U' F D' F' L' R2 F2 D U' B' F R2 D L2 R D2 U2 L2 R D L R' D R2
9.	19.30	B' F2 R2 D2 L R' F' U' R' D U B2 F L' U B F' U' F' L' F' R U' R B2
10.	18.24	L B' F2 D' L2 D R' D2 U R F' U B F2 R B' F2 D' U2 R D U' R U L2
11.	18.57	B' F D' B R2 D2 U B F' D L2 R' D2 B' L' U' B' F' R' F2 D U B' F' U
12.	14.80	D' B F U R' U' R' D' B2 R' D' B F' L2 U L F' R' U' L' U F' L2 B F'

Couldn't roll out the sup 20s unfortunately :/


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2010)

Still got it... kinda

17.73, 20.33, 22.15, 18.39, (24.59), 19.09, 21.08, 17.95, 18.71, 18.54, 21.73, (17.35) => 19.57 (3x3 OH)


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> OH:
> 
> Avg of 50: 19.66 (7/10 of the last 10 solves were sup 20 , should've been sub 19.5 :/)
> 
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2010)

Pyraminx: 7.34 avg of 12

(can't be bothered to dig up individual times and scrambles sorry)


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice 2.65 pyra single and also a 6.57 avg of 12.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > OH:
> ...


Probably a DNF somewhere, you should know that by now...


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2010)

Inspired by Faz's WRs, I did my first 5x5 avg12 since April. Old PB average was 2:19. Took me 10 solves to get back to form, then I got fast(er)

number of times: 32/32
best time: 1:55.92
worst time: 2:30.64
best avg5: *2:09.76* (σ = 5.88)
best avg12: *2:09.73* (σ = 5.87)
2:08.00, 2:04.49, (2:26.50), 2:13.47, 2:15.27, _2:02.03, 2:04.82, 2:18.01, 2:19.20, 2:06.44_, 2:05.57, (2:00.75)

So, my avg12 PB is now lower than my avg5


----------



## Shortey (Sep 4, 2010)

38.69 4x4 :O


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2010)

11.93, 11.99, (15.18), (11.90), 12.05 = 11.99 

COL =D


----------



## janelle (Sep 4, 2010)

3x3x3
stats: (hide)
number of times: 125/125
best time: 15.14
worst time: 25.98

current avg5: 20.87 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: *17.74* (σ = 0.78) (solves 11-15)

current avg12: 19.86 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: *18.63 *(σ = 0.92) (solves 12-20)

current avg100: 20.05 (σ = 1.67)
best avg100: *19.93* (σ = 1.69) (solves 8-107) Sub20 ao100 

session avg: *19.96* (σ = 1.71)
session mean: 19.97



Spoiler



Session average: 19.96
1. 19.38 
2. 20.54 
3. 20.44 
4. 18.57 
5. 20.19 
6. 22.47 
7. 21.82 
8. 19.98 
9. 17.91 
10. 19.71 
11. 17.25 
12. 15.39[http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=445849&postcount=1390] 
13. 18.96 
14. 18.84 
15. 17.12 
16. 19.71 
17. 19.59[http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=445323&postcount=1] 
18. 19.44 L' R2 U' B U' R2 L B F2 R' U B D' U' B R L2 F2 R' B' L' R2 F2 U L
19. 18.05 L R' B2 U2 L' U2 F' U D L D2 R' L2 U2 D' R' B F D U2 R B' R F2 R2
20. 19.38 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R' F B2 L' B' U' B D U' B' R' D' F' L' U F B L
21. 21.10 R' L2 F R2 B2 D2 B2 U B' R2 F L2 R U' L2 R' D R D' L2 F D' R' D' U2
22. 21.92 L D' L2 F2 B2 D R D2 B L D2 L2 D R' L2 B' L' B U' L' F2 B' U R L2
23. 17.73 B U2 F' L' B2 F2 U F' U2 F' U' D F' R' B R' B D' R D' U' F L2 B2 R
24. 20.00 U2 F' D B2 D U' F2 U' F B' L F' L2 D2 U2 L B' F' D2 U R U' B D F
25. 24.25 U2 L' R F D F' D U2 F B2 L2 F R' F' B R2 B' U D B R2 L B2 L R
26. 20.35 R B D' B2 D2 F' U' B' F2 U' F D2 L B' R D F' L R2 F' B' R2 U' L' B2
27. 20.29 L' R2 B' L2 U R' D F2 R B' L2 F' B' D' R' U' B L' R2 F B2 U B' R' B2
28. 21.34 L D' B' U B L' B L2 F L' D' U2 F R U' R' F' B' L D2 U R B2 D L'
29. 19.73 B' R2 D2 L' D B U F2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 U L F' L2 D B' F2 U2 B R L2
30. 21.61 B2 L B' L F' D U2 L D' U' R2 U' F2 D F D B R B' R2 L' D2 L' U R2
31. 19.14 B' F' R' F2 L B U2 D' B2 U2 L' D B L' U2 R2 B2 D' U L U2 D2 L2 R' U'
32. 18.36 U' F2 R' D U' L F2 R F2 B2 L' U' L2 U L' F2 L2 R' F2 B R' B2 D2 U2 R2
33. 22.09 R U L R D2 L' F' B' R' D L B D L F B L2 B' L D2 F2 R2 F' L' B2
34. 18.17 R' U2 F2 B L B U L' F' B2 L2 R2 D2 F B L2 F' U' B U' R D U B2 F'
35. 23.22 F R2 U' R2 B' F L' F2 D2 F2 D B' L U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D U F2 L2 R' B' U
36. 21.66 R U' F R' U R' L2 U2 F2 B R' B' R L' U' B' U2 L U2 F D F' B2 L' B2
37. 22.30 R2 U D B' U' F R2 U' R' B' F D2 B' U' D2 F2 B R' F' B2 L B' R L2 F'
38. 21.14 F' R D' L' B2 F D L2 F2 U F2 L R U2 L2 B2 U' D' L F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U
39. 22.81 B2 L2 R' D' R' U R' D2 L2 B' L' B' U' D' L2 D R' B U L F U R2 B2 R'
40. 19.22 B2 R2 D B' U2 R' L2 U' R' D2 R F' D' L R' U L' B2 U2 L' D2 L D2 R D'
41. (25.98) L' B D' U2 B' F2 U2 R2 D L F2 L' D2 F L' B' U L U2 R F2 R2 U' F2 B2
42. 20.75 F' B2 U2 B D R2 D B F D F' B L F2 R L B2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B L2 B
43. 22.64 F' R B F' R D' U F2 L' U' D' L D' L' F U2 B2 F' L2 B' L R2 U R' B
44. 20.88 L R' B L2 F' U R U2 R B' D' R2 B F' R' L' B2 L2 B2 L R2 F B D B'
45. 19.46 R' B U' B2 R2 U D L' U2 L' B' L2 U2 L2 R U2 L B' L' R' F R2 D' U' B'
46. 20.43 B D' R2 F2 D R2 D R' L' F2 U2 R' F U L2 B2 U2 D' B' L2 R2 B U' L D
47. 19.95 D2 U' R' D' U2 B2 U' R B' F R' L D L' F B2 L' F2 D U2 R' B2 F' U' D
48. 19.23 B' R B L' U2 L2 D2 R L' U2 B2 F' L' R' B R B2 F2 R' D' L' B R2 L F
49. 19.91 U' F' B2 R2 D' F' U D R' D' U L' U2 B2 L2 B2 F L' R2 F' L R' D' L' F2
50. 20.64 R B R2 D F L U B2 U2 F U2 R B2 U' L B' D R2 U2 F2 B2 D' B D L2
51. 21.20 L2 B F R D2 R' U D2 B R' B2 L B2 L' F' B' U B' U2 F2 D' L2 R' F D
52. 22.63 D2 B2 L2 D F' R' L U F' R L D' R' B2 F2 R U' B' U L' F2 B' D R L
53. 22.77 F D R B' R B' L2 B' F' L' B2 F U2 B F' R U2 B2 R F D' L D R2 L
54. 19.93 D2 U L F' B' D' U F' B2 R U2 D2 L' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 B2 D' R' F'
55. 18.79 D2 R D2 B' F D' F D' B' U2 L' U2 B2 U' R L2 D2 R B2 R2 U' R2 F2 B' L
56. 20.24 L F' L' D2 L R' D' L' B2 F2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L D' F' D' F' R' D2 U2 R F2
57. 21.40 L2 U' F' B R2 B' F L' R2 D2 R' U' B U D B' D2 R2 U' B L2 F' B2 L2 F
58. 18.74[pll skip] U F2 L' F U' B D' F U D B U2 R D2 L2 F R' L' D U B L U2 L' R
59. 21.12 U B' D F2 L' U F' B D2 R B' F' U2 F' D F L D' L' U' D2 F2 L' U' L2
60. 19.07 B' L' B' L2 R' F' D B2 U F' L2 U L' R2 B' D F' L R B U R' D' B2 F'
61. 17.43 F' B R2 L2 D R2 B R' L' D2 U' L2 F' U' L U D R2 L D U R2 U R' L2
62. 18.47 U2 D F' L' D B' R U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 F L' R D2 R L' U' B' R' B F L2
63. 22.03 F R2 D' F' B U' B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L' D2 U2 F2 R L2 B U2 R2 F R' L U' B2
64. 19.87 U' L' F U' R' B2 F D' B2 U' L D R2 F2 L' F' L' B2 D B2 F' D U' B D'
65. 22.64 L2 D' F' R U B2 L U2 L' F' B2 L2 B' D' F2 R2 L F' R2 L' U F U' F2 B2
66. 18.57 D R' B' U' F2 R' B' L R2 F D2 L F U2 L' D U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L' F2 L2 U'
67. 19.37 B2 L R' U2 F' L D' F' R' B' F2 D R U' F R' D' L2 U' B' L' R' F R' L2
68. 18.21 D R U2 R2 U' R2 F' B' D B2 R U' L B2 D' B' D R2 B F' R' F' R' L2 D'
69. 18.85 L2 D2 L D2 F U' L2 F' L2 R2 D R' L U' D' L' U2 D2 R D L' D R U R2
70. 20.47 L D2 L2 B' R' F2 R' F' R D F' R2 U B2 F' U2 B' U B' U B' R F2 B2 L
71. 20.41 F' U' D L F R' D U' L' D' R L' D U' F U2 L2 D' R' F U D' R' L D2
72. 21.06 F2 R' D F2 U' F L2 R2 D' L2 D U' R L' D R U B R2 U R2 D' U2 F R2
73. 19.02 F2 R' D F U2 B' L R' D R2 L B' R2 D' B' D B' L D' U' F2 D' B' L D2
74. 20.34 F U F D R D' U' B U' F2 U2 B' F' D F U L' R2 U D' F2 R B' D2 R2
75. 21.96 F' L B2 U2 R L' D F2 B' L F2 L' D2 B2 L D F U2 B' U' L2 D' L' F U2
76. 20.10 L U2 D F2 D' U F2 R' U F2 D B' D B2 L' U' F L2 R F2 R F2 R' B2 D
77. 21.04 F' U R L B L2 R' B R' B R F U2 D' R' F L2 D' L' R2 F' D' B D F'
78. 18.49 D F' U' R L U L' U B' L B2 R B D2 R2 B D' R' B2 D2 R' F B D R2
79. 16.05 F D2 B F' L F R2 U' B' U' B' L B F2 L' D' F2 R U2 D2 B2 R' B L2 F'
80. 19.13 R2 F L2 F R D2 B L U2 D F U2 R2 F' L B2 D U2 B' R' D' U2 F2 D' F
81. 19.22 L' R2 U2 B' R2 D U L' U R2 L2 B' U R B D2 B2 L2 D2 L R' B L U R
82. 21.36 F' B U B' L' F L2 F2 U2 B R2 B' D B2 D' U2 B2 F U' D' B L' F D B
83. 16.12 F2 B L' U D' B' U2 B F D R U' R' D F D2 R U' F2 B R L F U2 D2
84. 22.17 D' B2 L' R D2 R' F2 L2 U' B F2 U B D R L U' L' D2 U F D' L' F R2
85. 20.38 L' D' L F' L' U' R2 F L2 B L2 D2 U B2 U R' U2 R D2 R' B' L' B2 D2 L
86. 19.68 R' U L F' R2 F' U B F2 U2 R' F U B' L2 R D2 R2 F' D U2 L B' D' L
87. 17.69 L2 B R B D2 R' L D2 F2 L' F2 D2 U L2 D' B R' L D2 L2 B2 R' L' U2 L2
88. 18.42 D' F B U R2 F2 D L' F D' B2 L2 F2 B2 R B' D2 U B' F L U L D F
89. 22.16 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 F' D U2 L' U' D' R2 D' R F R L2 B2 F' R L B D2
90. 18.92 L2 D2 F U B L2 U2 F' R2 L B R L' D' U F R' U F2 D2 F2 B2 R' U R2
91. 19.31 F' B L' R' F2 U2 R' U2 D R2 D' R D B' F L R' B2 D B2 L2 D2 U R2 U2
92. 17.42 R2 D2 L' F' B2 R2 U D R' F D U2 B R' F2 U2 R F B' L F2 U R D B
93. 20.71 F' L2 U B2 F' D' L2 D F U2 R2 F2 R' L2 B R U R2 U L2 F' R B L2 R
94. 21.36 D2 U2 F U F2 B2 R B F' L' R2 D2 R B2 U' F2 R L U L' U D R' U L2
95. 18.39 L2 B2 F D2 B' D L2 F' R' D' R D F2 B' U' D' L D' F L R' F2 D R' B
96. 23.03 U' R2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L F2 D' L' R' F U D L' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' D
97. 20.28 L F2 D L U' D R L D2 L' R' F2 R' B' R2 F2 B' L' U' D' L' D2 F' B' D2
98. 21.12 U B' U2 L2 U L2 U R D' L' F U F2 L' B F2 U2 D2 L2 B' D B2 U R' F2
99. 19.89 D' R F2 U' L' B2 L R B R2 F' R' U' D' B R2 D' U2 L2 B' U' B' L' B2 U
100. 18.87 R2 D' B' L B D' R' L' D2 L' F' R' L U D F' R2 F2 B' D U L F' U D
101. 20.68 L2 U F2 B2 L D' L2 R2 B' U' D B' U D R' B F' L' D U L' B U' L F'
102. 20.87 D2 B2 U R U' R D U R' L' B U B2 R2 U2 L' U F2 B R' L' D L D B'
103. 15.85 L2 D2 B R L D2 L' U' B' F D B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D R' D R2 F' B2 U'
104. 20.11 U' F U2 F' U R2 F2 B2 R' L' U' L2 U2 F' B2 D R' U2 D L' B2 U' L D F2
105. 17.00 L2 D2 R U2 B2 U' L2 B2 F' D B' U' B' D L' B U2 R' B' F R U' D R2 F
106. 18.11 F B' D L' D L D' L F2 R F B2 U R2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L' F2 U
107. 18.56 F' D L R B' L2 F2 L' R B U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 F' R L B R2 B' R' F' B' U2
108. 20.35 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R' D R' U2 B R2 L U R L F2 B' R U L R F U' D' F
109. 19.40 R L B F' U2 R2 D U2 R' L D2 L' D2 L2 R2 F U F2 L' B2 U2 B2 F D2 U2
110. 19.06 D2 B D2 B2 L' D' F B' R B R D L F R B2 R' L' D' F2 D B' F' U B2
111. 20.75 U2 B R2 U R' D2 R D U2 F' R' F B2 U' R' L2 D U2 L' B' F D2 F' L' B'
112. 18.59 F2 R2 F2 D2 L R F' U F' L' B' L' F2 B2 D B' R' F2 D2 R2 B' L U' B2 R'
113. 22.84 U2 D B' R U L2 B R' B' D2 R B R2 F' B U L' B U' R2 F' U' F L2 U2
114. 22.42 U R2 U' D L D2 B L' U2 D' F D F' U R2 B R U D F2 B2 R' U B D2
115. 19.60 D2 F2 D' U' L2 R' D' B L' B D2 R L' D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F R2 F' B' U B' R'
116. 18.30 U' L' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' U F L F2 B' R2 B2 U2 L' R' D U' R' F2 R' U L U
117. (15.14) D2 U' R D L B2 R U2 B2 U2 B L' F D2 B' U' B U2 D2 L D2 F D' U' R'
118. 16.80 L2 B2 D' L' D F2 L U2 B D' U2 R D R2 D2 F2 D U' F D2 B2 F' U2 D' L'
119. 20.33 R2 D U2 B2 D2 F B U2 B2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 B U B' R2 B2 R2 D' L' R' F' U'
120. 19.11 F' U' B U' F' U2 B L' D2 U B F R' L' U2 R2 B2 R' F2 B U' F2 U' F' R'
121. 22.50 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U L' B2 D2 F' B2 U R' U L2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 U' L' B' U' D2
122. 20.46 F2 R D U' F2 D' R' U' L D R2 F B L2 U2 R2 U' D R' B' R' L2 B' R2 D2
123. 23.12 F2 D' L U' F' D B' L2 U2 D2 F' B' U R B D2 F U' R2 B' U' D B2 R2 U
124. 19.43 F' U D2 L B D2 F L2 D2 U2 L R' B L2 R' D F2 U' B2 F' L' D L' F B2
125. 19.66 B2 L' B' F U' D2 R D2 F' R2 D U' F2 D' R' U R2 B F2 L' F D2 U B' U


----------



## dada222 (Sep 4, 2010)

SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111ONEONEONE111!MILKSHAKES!!1

16.89 + POP + 1969 + 2122 + 1864 = 19.85

YEEEHAAA


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

5.32 3x3 single 

Like 2 move X-cross, the 2nd and 3rd pair I saw in inspection and the 4th was 2-gen too. OLL was chameleon, but with left hand and it was easy to predict that the PLL would be a J-Perm...

Man, this sounds so fake  Don't have the scramble anymore :/


----------



## Shortey (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> 5.32 3x3 single
> 
> Like 2 move X-cross, the 2nd and 3rd pair I saw in inspection and the 4th was 2-gen too. OLL was chameleon, but with left hand and it was easy to pretend that the PLL would be a J-Perm...
> 
> Man, this sounds so fake  Don't have the scramble anymore :/



You pretended?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahahaha, ofc I meant predict


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> 5.32 3x3 single
> 
> Like 2 move X-cross, the 2nd and 3rd pair I saw in inspection and the 4th was 2-gen too. OLL was chameleon, but with left hand and it was easy to pretend that the PLL would be a J-Perm...
> 
> Man, this sounds so fake  Don't have the scramble anymore :/



fake n gay


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2010)

Vid or it didn't happen @{


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 4, 2010)

OH
19.31, 17.63, 16.77, (15.00), 20.33, 17.33, 18.37, 19.94, 16.71, 15.09[PLL Skip], (22.42), 16.82=17.83

YAY!My A5 still sucks, though.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 4, 2010)

Master Magic

2.00, (3.56), 1.97, 2.69, (1.94)

Average: 2.22

Now let's see if I can average around that time officially.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2010)

apparently practicing actually causes improvement :O

Square-1

don't have all the times, did it yesterday, but did like 30 solves. 2 were sub-30 (26.66 and 26.37). First time I've ever gotten any sub-30 solves on square-1

avg5 37.25 old PB was 39.5x

avg12 40.14 old PB was 41.xx


also i managed to get sup-40 on a cubeshape skip :fp

i normally don't do that many solves in a row..my wrist normally starts hurting...i'm still using an un-lubed square-1...


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 4, 2010)

58.31 4x4. 

Full step, no skip dedges, 2LLL, no parity. Redux done at around 39secs.

Cubetimer.com so no scrambles. Sorry guys and gals.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2010)

5x5:
3:18.95, 3:40.27, 3:48.03, 3:13.18, 3:29.40 

avg5: 3:29.54

first sub-3:30 avg  previous PB avg5 was 3:42.77

also the 3:13.18 beat my old PB single by about 2 seconds


after this i proceeded to completely ruin the average with a 3:49, a 4:15, and then a DNF in which I somehow messed up the centers while doing parity :fp


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2010)

3x3x3:


Statistics for 09-04-2010 21:34:12

Average: 9.97
Standard Deviation: 0.36
Best Time: 9.06
Worst Time: 12.04
Individual Times:
1.	9.92	R' B' F2 R D U L2 F R2 U' B' U F L' D U R' B D2 B2 F D U2 R' B'
2.	9.89	F L2 B U2 F2 L' D U L' R' B2 D L R' B L2 B2 R' D2 U B' F' U2 R2 F'
3.	11.06	F2 L' R' F2 L R' B' D' F D2 L2 R2 B2 U L' U' B2 F2 R F L R B' U' R2
4.	9.76	R D' B' L B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U B2 F2 R' B2 F D' U B2 R' B2 F L' R2 D R'
5.	10.03	B' D U' B U2 B2 L2 F' U' F' U' F2 D2 U L2 R D L R' U B2 D U' B' F'
6.	10.39	U' R B' L' R2 F D B U F2 R2 D L R F D U F2 L D U B' F2 D' U2
7.	9.58	D F D U2 B F' L R F L' B L' B' U B' F' D B F' L B L B2 F' D
8.	10.06	B L' D2 B' F' D' U B' R2 U2 F L2 U' B2 F U L2 R' D2 B2 L' D' U2 B2 D2
9.	(12.04)	F D2 U2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 R D' U R D2 U L' F' U L' D' U2 R2 D L2
10.	(9.06)	R2 D2 U R2 D2 L D' U2 F' D U2 L D2 U2 L R B2 F' U' F2 D' U2 B' F U
11.	9.58	F2 D' U B2 D U' F2 L' B2 F' D R' D L' R U' R B2 F' R B2 F' D B' L
12.	9.42	U B F L2 D U' F2 D2 B F' D' U F2 L2 D' L' R U2 R2 D U2 R' D2 F2 L

Watch out Corny/Morty 


EDIT:

Statistics for 09-04-2010 21:43:22

Average: 9.71
Standard Deviation: 0.22
Best Time: 8.93
Worst Time: 12.04
Individual Times:
1.	10.03	B' D U' B U2 B2 L2 F' U' F' U' F2 D2 U L2 R D L R' U B2 D U' B' F'
2.	10.39	U' R B' L' R2 F D B U F2 R2 D L R F D U F2 L D U B' F2 D' U2
3.	9.58	D F D U2 B F' L R F L' B L' B' U B' F' D B F' L B L B2 F' D
4.	10.06	B L' D2 B' F' D' U B' R2 U2 F L2 U' B2 F U L2 R' D2 B2 L' D' U2 B2 D2
5.	(12.04)	F D2 U2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 R D' U R D2 U L' F' U L' D' U2 R2 D L2
6.	9.06	R2 D2 U R2 D2 L D' U2 F' D U2 L D2 U2 L R B2 F' U' F2 D' U2 B' F U
7.	9.58	F2 D' U B2 D U' F2 L' B2 F' D R' D L' R U' R B2 F' R B2 F' D B' L
8.	9.42	U B F L2 D U' F2 D2 B F' D' U F2 L2 D' L' R U2 R2 D U2 R' D2 F2 L
9.	(8.93)	L U F L2 R' B' D U' B D' R' F U B' F U2 B' L2 R B2 F L' F U F2
10.	10.19	R2 F R' U2 L B2 F L' R' B2 D' U' B' L' B' F R' D' F L U' F2 D2 B F
11.	9.38	U' B U2 B' F2 R' B' F' U' L' R' F D R D' L' R' B2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 U R2
12.	9.36	D' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F D' B' F2 L B2 F U B D F L R' D' U2 R U L' F


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 4, 2010)

3x3x3 in 9.92 seconds! First sub-10 ever even though it was kinda lucky (I got an x-cross without planning for it) =P

U2 B2 D' U' L' B' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F' R2 D U F2 U' B F' L D U2 L' R

X-Cross - U' R' U' R' y R2 B'
F2L 2 - y R U' R' U2 R U R'
F2L 3 - y' U' L2 U2 L U L' U L2
F2L 4 - R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL - F R' F' R U R U' R'
PLL - U y' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

You already beat me Robby 
Good job, though 

EDIT:

I managed to do a 1:46 virtual 4x4 solve  Forutnately I didn't have parity *very happy*
http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=2208

I even finished the virtual 5x5  In 5 minutes something, but I just wanted to solve it


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2010)

Robby? Heh that's what your female cousin from the UK calls me sometimes (Charlie I mean )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

She's me (older) twin >:[
Also, I just watched your virtual 4x4 solve on hi-games, and noticed that your PB is only 4 times faster than mine  Man, you're crazy...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 4, 2010)

L2 D U R2 F2 U D2 R2 L2 F' U B2 U' R' F D' U B2 R2 U D' L' U2 F' B' 

x2 y L R' F2
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' y R U R2' U' R
y' R' U R U2 R' U R
U2 L' U L y U R U' R'
F R U R' U' F'
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

51/9.76 = ~5.2 TPS

Not a PB. The accomplishment? I didn't react.


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 5, 2010)

Pyraminx: 

[19:01] <Venim> Siraj's 5 Individual Times: 6.57, (7.26), 3.44, (3.38), 4.08 
[19:01] <Venim> Siraj's Average: 4.69, Best Time: 3.38 Worst Time: 7.26 

and then

[19:07] <Venim> Siraj's 12 Individual Times: 6.57, 7.26, 3.44, (3.38), 4.08, 6.72, 6.79, 6.70, 5.82, 3.87, (7.84), 5.00 
[19:07] <Venim> Siraj's Average: 5.62, Best Time: 3.38 Worst Time: 7.84


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2010)

computer 5x5

55.164 54.474 53.777 55.985 56.902 53.85 55.992 (51.365) 53.848 (58.671) 56.104 52.985 => *54.908* avg12

sub 55


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 5, 2010)

3x3

number of times: 75/75
best time: 12.83
worst time: 19.51

best avg5: 14.69 (σ = 0.49)
Solves 23-27
15.17, 14.88, (15.23), 14.01, (13.75) 

best avg12: 15.68 (σ = 0.95)
Solves 20-31
16.62, (18.95), 15.61, 15.17, 14.88, 15.23, 14.01, (13.75), 16.23, 15.04, 16.86, 17.16

session avg: 16.55 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 16.54



Spoiler



16.08, 16.72, 18.29, 17.40, 14.08, 16.35, 15.50, 16.99, 16.54, 16.27, 16.76, 16.36, 17.42, 15.33, 15.87, 15.23, 19.44, 16.83, 18.83, 16.62, 18.95, 15.61, 15.17, 14.88, 15.23, 14.01, 13.75, 16.23, 15.04, 16.86, 17.16, 18.46, 18.48, 15.23, 18.37, 14.45, 17.17, 19.51, 12.83, 14.63, 18.07, 17.32, 16.34, 18.90, 16.33, 15.70, 14.80, 17.06, 15.11, 17.95, 16.58, 14.35, 16.89, 17.71, 17.03, 15.08, 16.57, 18.69, 17.69, 16.31, 15.55, 16.14, 18.45, 14.62, 17.62, 15.98, 15.58, 17.64, 16.11, 17.31, 16.71, 17.82, 18.11, 15.43, 18.18





Spoiler



Session average: 16.55
1. 16.08 R2 D' F' L' D2 B F2 U' L' U' B2 F2 R' L F' L2 B U' D' L F R2 F' D2 L'
2. 16.72 L F' R U R F2 D R' U2 D' B L2 D' F' L B R B' L' R U D2 F' R2 B2
3. 18.29 U F2 R U' L2 D F' U2 R' U R2 B' U2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R B L' R
4. 17.40 F2 D R F U D R' F B2 R2 F R2 D B2 R2 D' R F2 L' B' U D' F2 B L2
5. 14.08 L F L D' L2 B D2 R F R U' B' R' B F2 R2 U2 F L U' B2 U F' R F2
6. 16.35 U B2 R' F U D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D L U2 R L' D' F' R F' U' F2 U' L F R'
7. 15.50 D2 L' R' D' B' U R' U B2 L2 U2 B' L U' R2 U' B2 F' R' D B2 R2 U' B2 L2
8. 16.99 L' D' B' U2 L2 D F B' D U2 F' L2 B2 F' L' D' R' D' F U B2 D' R L2 U'
9. 16.54 B2 R' D' U' R F2 R' D2 L F L2 R' U D' F B' L U D B L D2 R D2 F'
10. 16.27 L R2 F U R2 L B' D' B' F' U2 D R2 B2 D' U' F D B2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 U'
11. 16.76 U' R2 D R2 B' U R F B D' L' U B R' D' R2 B2 L' F' R2 B D2 L R B'
12. 16.36 L' B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 L' U2 B2 L2 D' R' B' F2 L B' U2 B U R F2 U2 F2 B'
13. 17.42 F' B L2 R' D R D F' U B D2 F L F2 R' F' U L' R2 B2 U2 B' R D L'
14. 15.33 D U L' U2 F' R' F' B U' B2 F2 U2 B L2 F U' L' B' L U' F' B' R2 U' F'
15. 15.87 F2 R F' R' L2 D2 B F' D' U2 F' D U' B2 L F' B D R L2 U2 R' D2 R L2
16. 15.23 D2 R F' B' R' U D2 R' D L' R' F2 L2 B' U' B2 U2 L B2 R F R D R' D
17. 19.44 F2 D U2 L B F D2 L' F' R2 F R D B2 R' B U2 F2 B2 D L B' L2 R2 D2
18. 16.83 F2 R F' U2 D R L' B2 R2 L' D2 U' R2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U' F D2 U' R
19. 18.83 L2 F R2 L B2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 F' U F' L' F' D L B2 R' B U L2 B' U D
20. 16.62 U D' B2 D U2 R' U D F D F R2 F2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' D U R2 D2 L2
21. 18.95 L F2 B R2 B U2 B2 F2 R D2 L' B L U L F2 D F2 D B L' R' B' L2 U'
22. 15.61 F D L2 D' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R F' U D R' D' R B' R2 F2 U2 R' F' B2 L' F2
23. 15.17 R' U L' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B F2 U2 F U2 D' L2 D2 U L D2 U' L U B
24. 14.88 R2 D B2 U2 F L2 R2 U L R' U2 F' B U2 R2 F2 D' L' D U2 F' U' R2 F2 D2
25. 15.23 B U2 D F B R2 U' L' U' D2 F D' U2 F' U D' R' B2 F' L' F2 R2 L2 D' U
26. 14.01 R2 U D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B R L2 B2 U' D B' D R2 D2 F D L R2 D U' F
27. 13.75 U F' L' F' B2 R' D2 R B2 U' R' B2 R' U R2 F' U F' U' R D2 U' B F2 D2
28. 16.23 L D' U F' R U L' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' U' L D' B' U2 F2 L' U B' F
29. 15.04 L' R B2 L' R2 B L2 B F2 U F D B' L2 D2 U2 R D' L' U2 R2 F R' B2 U
30. 16.86 F2 R' U' F' U F' D' U2 L D B' F U' F' B' L' R D' L' F' R' L2 B2 F2 U
31. 17.16 D2 F D2 U F' R2 B2 U2 B' D L' R2 F2 R D L R2 D' F R2 U D2 F' B2 U
32. 18.46 D' B2 D' R' B L2 U2 D2 F2 B' D U F2 L' R2 D2 R B F2 R' L' B U2 R' L'
33. 18.48 U D' R2 B L' R F2 D B' D L2 F' B' L2 F2 B2 L' R' F2 B D2 B2 D' F L2
34. 15.23 U D' R' F2 D F2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B' L' U2 D R' U R' L' F L'
35. 18.37 U2 D L D' U R2 B2 F2 R' F2 R U' B R' L2 B2 R' B F D R' D2 F B2 R'
36. 14.45 L' R2 F D R2 D2 F D U R2 B2 L' R U D2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 U' R' B2 R' B
37. 17.17 F' U' R L F B2 U' R' B2 R' B2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R' U2 D2 R2 B F' R F' U2 F2
38. (19.51) F2 U' F2 D R' B' L' B' L' U F2 U D' R2 D' R' D F' L F2 U R2 L' F R
39. (12.83) R L2 D2 F' B U' R2 U B' R2 D' R2 F U' B' D U' F' R' D' U L' F U2 D'
40. 14.63 R' L U B2 D2 L' B' F' L R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R F' B' R2 U' R' B' L' D2 R' F2
41. 18.07 B' U B F' D' R' L2 B' L' U2 F L R F B2 U2 L B U2 R' B L B2 F' D'
42. 17.32 B' L' F2 B' U' R2 D' B2 F' L R2 U F' U' R2 U2 R2 D' U' L D2 L F' D2 R2
43. 16.34 D2 F' D' R F' R2 D' F' U2 B2 F2 L' U F' D' R' D L D' U F D' R2 F2 R'
44. 18.90 L B' D' U' B2 L' F' B2 R' D2 U2 B' R' U2 R D R F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D2 F L2
45. 16.33 R' B' F' D B' F' D' L2 B U D F' L2 D' F' B' L2 U' B2 R' F' R D' F' L'
46. 15.70 U' R' D' L B R' B2 U D L2 R' U L' B F' U F2 U R L2 F2 R F' U2 B'
47. 14.80 D B' L B2 L' F' U F L' B' F' R U' F R2 B U' L2 D L' D' B' D2 B' U2
48. 17.06 L2 U F' B' D2 R' U' F' U D2 L2 B U2 B' U2 R' F R L F' L2 F' B2 U2 B'
49. 15.11 L' D B' U2 L' F2 D' F R' U B' D2 R2 L' B D2 U2 R' D' F2 B U D' F L2
50. 17.95 B U R2 L F B D2 R2 L F L F' D B R2 F2 L' R2 B' L' D2 L' D2 L' U
51. 16.58 B' L2 U2 F2 B U' R D R' U' R' F R L' B R2 B F R' D L' D' U L R
52. 14.35 L2 F' D' R' F2 L' F2 L B U L F' R D2 B' R D B2 D L2 B2 L U' D R2
53. 16.89 L2 D2 U' B' U' F B2 U R2 F2 D L2 D U2 L' R2 F D' U R2 D F' U2 F' R
54. 17.71 F D2 B2 U2 F B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 U B2 L B2 L' R' B2 D2 R B L2 F B
55. 17.03 L2 B L2 D L R2 F2 B R U' F' U' L' R F B' D F' D U2 B D U2 F' B'
56. 15.08 D B D B' L2 D2 F2 R B D U' R2 U2 L' U2 D L' R' F U B' R B D2 R2
57. 16.57 B R2 B' U' L F2 L2 B' R' D2 L B' R2 D L' D' L2 U' L F2 D2 L U2 D B
58. 18.69 U B R' F U' F R2 D' U' F2 U2 F2 U B' F L' R2 B2 D' R' D B' F L2 D
59. 17.69 D2 L2 D' L2 D' R' F2 U2 D F2 U L B' L2 D2 R' D L U2 R2 L' U' F2 U2 B
60. 16.31 U2 F' B R' B2 F' D B' D' L' D L' U' B' D U' L U2 F2 R' U D2 B2 F2 R'
61. 15.55 U B2 L B2 R2 D F D R2 F2 B U' R2 U F2 B D' B' U2 F U D2 F' U B'
62. 16.14 R B2 L' D2 U R U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D' F L U' D L2 F' L R F B' D2 B U2
63. 18.45 L' F B2 R' U D' F2 L R F' D' F' D2 F2 R' F' U2 D' R' U' D R F L' D2
64. 14.62 L' F' L B' U F' R U2 B2 U' F' U' D L D' B2 R2 B R B' U2 F' D2 U L
65. 17.62 F2 B2 L U' R' D' B' U' R2 F U' R' L' B' R L U D F' R B F' L B2 F'
66. 15.98 B2 R' L' F2 B2 D2 R' U B' R2 L' F B' U' L' B D' R L B' F' L2 R' F B
67. 15.58 D B U' R' L' D' R D2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 F L' F' U D2 B L R2 F' B U' L'
68. 17.64 D2 R2 F' R2 U' L' D' R' L' U' L2 B2 F2 D' U R2 U L R' D2 F2 B' R B' L'
69. 16.11 F2 U' B L2 U2 R L' D2 U L' F' R' U F' B D U L' R' U2 D R D2 L B'
70. 17.31 L D2 L' B2 U R B2 L2 R F R L' B' R' D F2 U' B L D F2 B2 U R F'
71. 16.71 L U2 L F L2 B' F2 L' F U L D' R B' U' B' R2 U R' F2 D2 L' R2 U F2
72. 17.82 F2 D2 R2 L' B2 F' R' B2 U2 F' R B D' U2 B L D' L' F' D B2 L' B2 L B2
73. 18.11 L F2 R' U F2 U2 L2 B' L' R' F D B' U R L F' R' B' R2 D B2 R D' U'
74. 15.43 D L' U' R' B2 L' D B' L2 F' U F L2 F B' R2 B R D2 B L F U L2 D'
75. 18.18 R2 F2 D2 U F' L' B U2 D2 R' F D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U' L' F2 R' B R D2 F L2



No PBs, but a pretty good session.


----------



## da25centz (Sep 5, 2010)

2x2 non lucky PB 6.08


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2010)

I learned how to play Bad Romance on euphonium =D


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I learned how to play Bad Romance on euphonium =D



lolol @ you and that guy at Nats arguing about Euphoniums and that other thing.

You know what I mean. ;P


----------



## Novriil (Sep 5, 2010)

PLL time attack:

59.52, 58.54, 52.97, 54.16, 55.99 = 56.23 (σ = 1.80)

Just getting used to my Dayan II. I think it's going to be my main cube now. I did a wrong turn on the last G-perm and that took 3 seconds to fix. Otherwise it might have been a PB in PLLTA.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2010)

Nobody noticed my 5x5 average D:



qqwref said:


> computer 5x5
> 
> 55.164 54.474 53.777 55.985 56.902 53.85 55.992 (51.365) 53.848 (58.671) 56.104 52.985 => *54.908* avg12
> 
> sub 55


----------



## aronpm (Sep 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Nobody noticed my 5x5 average D:



I saw it. Amazing job.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 5, 2010)

*Megaminx* - 2.23.07 2.27.92 2.26.14 2.39.55 2.32.51 = *2.28.85* _Comment - First sub 2.30avg._

Weekly Comp 36 scrambles.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

6 cubes solved underwater  Time was about 2:30 I think (25 secs/cube instead of my normal 15). I was hampered a little by the cold water, which meant that I couldn't hold my breath for as long as I had hoped for. I was about half way through the 7th cube btw. Also, the PLLs were 4 G perms, a V and an F


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 5, 2010)

Official 4.34 2x2 avg, with counting 3.55 as well as 3.28, putting me 2nd in 2x2 at Aus Nationals 2010. 

Also, unofficial 17.62 3x3 avg 5!  New PB. I barely average sub-20 though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 5, 2010)

6.59 U L' U2 F2 L2 F U R2 U' L F2 D2 F' L D2 F' B' D R L' B2 D' F2 D' U' 

PLL skip


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Nobody noticed my 5x5 average D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry qqwref, I did notice it, and I do think that's such a good achievement, it's just I've lost a lot of interest in simulators :/


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 5, 2010)

My first sub-1 minute average of 5! 57.68 straight average, 57.32 throwing out high/low.



Spoiler



47.13: B U' R' U2 B R2 L B2 U2 D F L2 U2 B' R B2 D R2 L2 F' R B L' D2 R2 
49.03: B' R F' L2 B R' F2 U2 L' B2 D L2 B D U L' B U2 R2 U D F U D2 F 
1:03.41: F' U B R2 D B' R' L2 B' L' B U2 L2 U' F B2 U' L' R D R' F D' B2 R 
1:09.29: R B2 L2 F' U F2 B' D R2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B F' L R B L B2
59.54: D R U2 L2 R' F2 D U R L' U2 D' F' B' L U' F U R2 B L D2 B' U L



Edit: 3x3x3 with my F-II.

-Joe


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2010)

3x3

6.22 PLL skip with lolscramble

D' B F D2 L2 F D2 L' B' D' L' R D2 R2 U L' B U' B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 R'

edit: off topic: next scramble was R' B U R2 F U2 F L2 R2 B R' D2 L' U D2 R L U' R' F L' U F' R2 F' but I failed and got 13.76


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 3x3
> 
> 6.22 PLL skip with lolscramble
> 
> ...


Sub-1 bld on the first one  Not hard really though


----------



## Truncator (Sep 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 3x3
> 
> 6.22 PLL skip with lolscramble
> 
> ...


Solution?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Truncator said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3
> ...



Dunno, tried to find it but I just kept getting U perms


----------



## Kynit (Sep 5, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> My first sub-1 minute average of 5! 57.68 straight average, 57.32 throwing out high/low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Improving really, really fast, aren't you?


----------



## Shortey (Sep 5, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 18/18
best time: 11.86
worst time: 23.06

current avg5: 16.84 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 14.99 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 16.71 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 16.71 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 17.54 (σ = 1.88)
session mean: 17.54

too cold to roll


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 5, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Improving really, really fast, aren't you?


I think so?  I don't really have any basis of comparison. I solved the cube for the first time on 8/16, and my current PB is 46 seconds. So what's that, about 3 weeks?

This board has certainly been a great resource  Someone saw me cubing the other day and gave me a Square-1. Just what I needed: something else to become obsessed with...

-Joe


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 5, 2010)

First sub-1:30 on 4x4: 1:24.73

first time I've ever solved the centers in under 20 seconds 


EDIT: 

first sub-1:50 avg5 and avg12 

avg5: 1:44.56
avg12: 1:48.63


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 5, 2010)

Second 27 FMC in competition


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 6, 2010)

Official DNF Magic average:

DNF (>5min)
59.68
15.91
DNF (>2min, got cut off)
DNS

:3


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 6, 2010)

Computer 4x4 session of ~40 solves:

About 25 45+ solves;
4x 44
3x 43
4x 42
3x 41
1x 40

Still no sub-40 @{


----------



## goshypimple (Sep 6, 2010)

11.50, 9.80, 12.53, 11.33, 9.75, 15.17, 11.23, 10.95, 12.57, 11.49, 10.94, 12.96 = 11.53 (σ = 0.89)

hmm  
2look OLL on probably half? 
first 5 are a 10.87


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 6, 2010)

Average of 12: 7.90
1. 8.35 L' B2 F U2 L' F L R2 F L' D B2 U' F2 B L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 D' 
2. 6.54 L F' B L2 F' L2 B F' R2 L U' R L' D U' R' F2 L F' B2 D' L' D' L2 B' 
3. (9.44) B' U R L F U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' L' B' D2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 B U2 F B2 R2 B 
4. (4.94) U' F B2 D L R2 F R' D' F' L2 D F L2 R B' F D' R2 F R F2 L U2 R' 
5. 6.59 F2 R' B D2 F2 B' U' D' F2 D B D2 R' B D' R' B D2 R L2 U2 F U2 R B' 
6. 8.56 L' D' U2 L F' R' D F D L R' F' L U R F U F' B2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 L 
7. 8.88 B' D F2 B2 U' D' F2 L' U' R' U B' U2 D F2 U2 F' L2 F2 B' R2 L B D L2 
8. 7.82 U B R B2 D2 R2 B' F2 D B' L2 U B' L2 R2 F2 B L' F' D' U L B2 L2 R2 
9. 7.61 L2 D' U L F U2 R' D' B2 L' R' D' B' F U2 F R' L U' D2 B R F2 U' F2 
10. 7.77 L D R' U' B' L' U L2 F R' B2 U D L2 R2 D L2 D2 L B' L2 B L2 R' B' 
11. 8.71 D' U R2 B' F2 D B' L B' U' B' F U L B' D2 U' B' U2 L' R D2 L' F2 L2 
12. 8.13 R U D' L' R2 D2 B L2 B R' F L B2 R' L U' L2 D R L D U B R2 B' 

oshi.

7.16a5 in there.

some scrambles were easy, some don't look easy, but I got the easiest cases on each of them. And the 4, wtf? it was x cross and somehow preserved a pair, then fast OLL + T perm. But I couldn't reconstruct it.


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

YES HUBI <3


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 6, 2010)

<3 <3 <3 don't care about doing it in comp. homecubing rulez!


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

HUBIIIIIIIIII. also uwr avg5


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 6, 2010)

GO HUBI!!!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm just gonna butt in on all this Hubi hype (awesome times btw!) with my relatively slow average that happens to be a pb

Average of 12: 13.94


Spoiler



1. 13.22 F L' B2 F D' U' F B2 L F' U D B' D2 L D L' R' U B2 L' U' L' B' R' 
2. 14.80 L2 R' U2 D' R2 B U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 L F' U' B' F U2 B' L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 
3. (16.00) B' R D B2 F' U D' F2 D L R U2 L' B' R2 F' U2 B' U B U' D' F R L2 
4. 12.95 B' F U2 D F2 U' D' R' B' U2 R' F' L U' R F' U2 R D' F' R2 B U2 R U2 
5. 14.67 U2 D' F2 R2 D' B R2 D' L' D2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 F' D2 R' U' L R2 U' D L2 
6. (12.51) B' L U D L B' R2 B2 R F2 D2 F' D' L' R2 F B U2 D' B2 D2 F U F2 L 
7. 13.59 L' R' F U2 R U2 L2 R' F' L2 B R' L D L F' R2 F D' L2 B F' D B' R 
8. 14.06 F' L' R' D2 L' B F2 L2 B' F' D2 L' F2 R2 L' B2 D2 F R2 U F' U' B D2 U 
9. 15.33 D U L U' R2 F' D' B2 R F R2 D U' L B U' B' L' F L F2 L' F' U' F 
10. 14.06 R' L' U2 F2 D' U2 F B2 D R2 F' D L U R' L U2 D' R' B' L2 U2 B' L2 R' 
11. 13.88 L2 U R D2 F2 R F2 U2 D' L2 R2 B' D2 B F2 D2 R' F' L' R2 B U' B2 U' R' 
12. 12.81 B' L R2 B' R L2 F2 B' U2 F R2 F D' L U' B' L' B L' U L' F' U2 L' B'


No skips. Just lots of nice 2 gen, minimal cube rotation F2Ls.


----------



## Toad (Sep 6, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm just gonna butt in on all this Hubi hype (awesome times btw!) with my relatively slow average that happens to be a pb
> 
> Average of 12: 13.94
> 
> ...



Dislike.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 6, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.16
worst time: 14.61

current avg5: 11.62 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 9.37 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 11.33 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 10.12 (σ = 1.14)

current avg100: 10.71 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 10.71 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 10.71 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 10.72

Almost sub-NR!!!


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Recent blast of records got me practicing again.
OH

Session average: 32.94
1. (27.52) D2 R U2 B2 L B L' F2 R2 B2 R B' L' D2 B' R U' L F' U L R2 F' U2 R2
2. 33.65 U D2 F' U L B R' U B L' R' B U L D R2 L U2 R L' D B L R' D
3. 34.28 D' B' R F2 B U L2 D L2 B F2 U F D' R B L R F2 D2 B' D U R' B'
4. 30.90 F' B D U L' U F' B' U R L2 D2 U L' R2 U L2 U2 B' U2 D2 R B L' B'
5. (34.89) R2 F U F R2 F2 D U' L2 F U F D L2 B' F2 D2 L B R D' R U D2 R'


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> Recent blast of records got me practicing again.
> OH
> 
> Session average: 32.94
> ...



Videos or it didn't happen


----------



## Truncator (Sep 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Recent blast of records got me practicing again.
> ...


Yeah, because sup-30 is so fast <_<


----------



## Escher (Sep 6, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.98
1. 9.49 L2 F2 D L' D' U F' L' U2 F' L F R2 B' D L D B' U' B2 U2 F' D' R2 U2
2. 9.60 F2 B' U' D B2 L F D L2 F2 L2 B' D U' R B' F2 L' D F R' U2 D B U
3. 9.90 F2 L B2 L2 B' L' B' D U' F2 L' B' L R U2 D' F2 U' B' R D' B2 F L2 U'
4. 8.96 F' B2 L' U' R' F2 R L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R D' L2 F U R' D' F D' L U' D L
5. 9.87 U' L B' F U' F2 L' F L2 F2 U F U' R2 D B' L U' B2 U' D L2 D B' R'
6. 11.45 B' R' F' B D2 U2 L' D F' D' F' D2 B' F' R' L' D2 R U' B2 F2 R2 F B2 D'
7. 10.68 F R' U2 B' L2 F2 R B R B U L' R' B' L' U F R2 L' F' D U' B' F' D'
8. (8.79) R2 L' U L2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 B' U' B' D R' F' U R2 F' B R' U' R' D2 R' L
9. 8.89 B' D2 B L2 R' U L B' D2 R' U' D' F' U' F' U D2 L D2 B' F2 U' D' B U2
10. 10.23 D2 B R L2 B2 D' R' F L' B2 F D L2 U B' D' L2 U D R' B' R D L F2
11. (14.52) B2 U L' R2 U2 B U L U D2 B F D2 R2 F R2 D2 U R2 U B D U L' D
12. 10.78 F' B D2 L D' B2 F2 D U2 L D2 L' D2 U' B D' B2 F2 R' B D2 L' R D2 F 

On camera!
With a good angle!
Finally!
All NL, though 3 stupid easy LLs. 4 counting sup 10s ftl though


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 9.98
> 1. 9.49 L2 F2 D L' D' U F' L' U2 F' L F R2 B' D L D B' U' B2 U2 F' D' R2 U2
> 2. 9.60 F2 B' U' D B2 L F D L2 F2 L2 B' D U' R B' F2 L' D F R' U2 D B U
> 3. 9.90 F2 L B2 L2 B' L' B' D U' F2 L' B' L R U2 D' F2 U' B' R D' B2 F L2 U'
> ...



Aww come on you can do much better than that!


----------



## Escher (Sep 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Aww come on you can do much better than that!



I know... This is only the first of many


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Truncator said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


I only just today started practing OH again. Note that before today, I thought I was averaging 40's. I'll make a video today I guess. I plan to be sub 30 soon...


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey I'm not really doubting but all I remember is a sup 1 minute solve lol. I didn't know you were practing hard. Sorry.

My accomplishment:
Sub 4 a100 for 2x2 (finally). Sub 17.5 a100 for 3x3.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 6, 2010)

OH (all PB's)

Lucky Single - 17.97 (anti-sune + pll skip)
L2 R B' F' D' U L' R2 U F' L2 R2 D F2 L2 B F' U B U' R2 D2 B L' F
42 moves - 2.34 tps

Non-Lucky Single - 22.97
L D' F' L U2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' U R B F D U' B' L' R D U' L' R' B
Can't find solution, but found a very easy solution around 45 moves.

avg12 - 29.57
27.79 28.99 35.68 26.87 26.70 (DNF) 30.22 (24.58) 28.68 30.27 29.27 31.20

avg50 - 30.99


----------



## Shortey (Sep 6, 2010)

[20:02:19] Shortey: 11.02 OH NL!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 6, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Average of 12: 7.90
> 1. 8.35 L' B2 F U2 L' F L R2 F L' D B2 U' F2 B L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 D'
> 2. 6.54 L F' B L2 F' L2 B F' R2 L U' R L' D U' R' F2 L F' B2 D' L' D' L2 B'
> 3. (9.44) B' U R L F U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' L' B' D2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 B U2 F B2 R2 B
> ...



:O crazy stuff here

Is that 4 the no-skip UWR?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 9.98
> 1. 9.49 L2 F2 D L' D' U F' L' U2 F' L F R2 B' D L D B' U' B2 U2 F' D' R2 U2
> 2. 9.60 F2 B' U' D B2 L F D L2 F2 L2 B' D U' R B' F2 L' D F R' U2 D B U
> 3. 9.90 F2 L B2 L2 B' L' B' D U' F2 L' B' L R U2 D' F2 U' B' R D' B2 F L2 U'
> ...



Oh good I won't have to come murder you now.


----------



## Green (Sep 6, 2010)

new pb 24.10 secs, pretty good for me


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Hey I'm not really doubting but all I remember is a sup 1 minute solve lol. I didn't know you were practing hard. Sorry.
> 
> My accomplishment:
> Sub 4 a100 for 2x2 (finally). Sub 17.5 a100 for 3x3.



I was avging ~1 min when I had my cast on, in like, 09 lol. 

Big cup of :I

Average of 5: 30.01
1. 33.13 D2 F2 L2 B' F2 D B' L2 B2 R' F' L' U' R B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R B'
2. (34.13) F' R' U R' D2 L U2 F L R B' L F' R2 U' B2 F U D B D F2 D' U L
3. 28.24 U2 R2 L D B L' D R2 F B' U' F B2 L' U F' U' B' L2 F B R2 F L B'
4. (28.09) R' L F R U2 F' R2 B2 F2 L2 F L2 D' U' L B L R' B2 L U' R' F L D
5. 28.67 D2 U F' B' D' L' B' F L F' R' B' R' D2 R' L2 D2 B2 D R2 L U' D F U2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

New 3x3 PB single and average of 12:

16.78 and 21.31


----------



## Shortey (Sep 6, 2010)

1. 11.02 B D U2 R' D2 U R L F R B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D U R2 B L2 U' F R B D 

NL OH


----------



## joey (Sep 6, 2010)

(5:28.04), 6:00.56, 6:41.83, 6:13.56, (6:44.71), 6:00.92, 6:20.27, 6:22.73, 6:06.60, 6:24.45, 6:23.53, 6:19.99 -> 6:17.44

7x7 :O
Dene is such a cutie, he inspired me to practise.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 6, 2010)

joey said:


> (5:28.04), 6:00.56, 6:41.83, 6:13.56, (6:44.71), 6:00.92, 6:20.27, 6:22.73, 6:06.60, 6:24.45, 6:23.53, 6:19.99 -> 6:17.44
> 
> 7x7 :O
> Dene is such a cutie, he inspired me to practise.


needs more sub-kevinub


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 6, 2010)

*12.53 avg5*
12.54	R2 U R2 D2 U2 B F' D R B L' R F U' R2 B' U R2 B2 F L2 D' U2 L2 B
13.61	L2 R2 B F' U B' F2 D B2 F L' F L R2 B F2 D B' U' F' L U' L R U2
11.45	L B2 F2 D R2 U2 L B' U' L' R' U B' F' L R D R2 B' D B2 D F D2 L2
(10.90)	U B2 R F2 D L' R' D U' B2 F D2 U2 F2 R B F2 D' F' D U B R' B F
(DNF)	B' F2 U' R D2 U' R' B U2 B' D2 U' B F R' U B D2 U' B F' U' B' D U2
All NL!!
The 10.90 is a Non-Lucky PB

*15.40 avg100*
1 10's
2 11's
5 12's
13 13's
21 14's
24 15's
14 16's
12 17's
6 18's
2 19's


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

Average of 5: 24.08
1. (17.42) B' R F L D2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B L D2 R2 F' U R' U' R2 D L R2
2. 25.89 L' F D U F L2 F2 B' L' R' B' D2 L2 B U' D F' U F2 U2 L' U' R F U'
3. (33.05) R U D' F B D B F' L F' R' L' B F' R' D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B F' U2
4. 26.83 F2 L U' B F L F U D B2 F' L D' F B D B F' R' D U B F D2 B2
5. 19.51 L D2 U' L B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D F2 U D' B2 D2 R' D' B2 F R' F R' D' L2 U 

Holy foshizzles. First and last were just really good cases (sunes, U perm, good F2L, ect). I'm liking OH.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> Average of 5: 24.08
> 1. (17.42) B' R F L D2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B L D2 R2 F' U R' U' R2 D L R2
> 2. 25.89 L' F D U F L2 F2 B' L' R' B' D2 L2 B U' D F' U F2 U2 L' U' R F U'
> 3. (33.05) R U D' F B D B F' L F' R' L' B F' R' D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B F' U2
> ...



lol


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 7, 2010)

First ever sub-19 average of 12 and first ever recorded solve.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVAnbFsZFHw


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

Sub-30 now!!!


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 7, 2010)

YES!!!!! 7.77 FULL STEP SINGLE. NON LUCKY BUT VERY EASY. 11 move double xcross, 3 move pair, 7 move pair then p oll and CCW U perm. No scramble . Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> YES!!!!! 7.77 FULL STEP SINGLE. NON LUCKY BUT VERY EASY. 11 move double xcross, 3 move pair, 7 move pair then p oll and CCW U perm. No scramble . Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You claim sub 10 4bld close DNF, and this, yet you tell Edward, "Video or it didn't happen"?
Another person I'm going to ignore when posting times now >_>


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> YES!!!!! 7.77 FULL STEP SINGLE. NON LUCKY BUT VERY EASY. 11 move double xcross, 3 move pair, 7 move pair then p oll and CCW U perm. No scramble . Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Videos or it didn't happen.


----------



## Faz (Sep 7, 2010)

Hehe

1. 4.69 L D' L2 B' F' D2 R2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U D2 B2 L2 F' D F2 U' B' U' D 

z x' y2 R D2 R2 U' R B' R B R'
y' R' U' R
U L' U' L
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U
= 7.89 tps.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hehe
> 
> 1. 4.69 L D' L2 B' F' D2 R2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U D2 B2 L2 F' D F2 U' B' U' D
> 
> ...



dude......


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

16:30 Tim_Major oshi 
16:30 Tim_Major Faz posted accomplishment 
16:31 Tim_Major am scared 
16:31 Tim_Major 4.69 
16:31 Tim_Major fast 
16:31 aronpm lolwat slow tps 
16:32 Tim_Major short solves often have crap tps 
16:32 Tim_Major lol 
16:32 Tim_Major 7.89 "slow tps" 
16:32 Tim_Major lol 
16:33 aronpm slow because not sup8


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

I got this time on 4x4: 1:00.05
DAMN!!!! I almost got sub 1 minute. still new PB


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

0.97 avg 12 on mgc, very repetitive puzzle but something I'm decent at.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 7, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> 0.97 avg 12 on mgc, very repetitive puzzle but something I'm decent at.



1. Double post. Use the edit button.

2. Damn, you're good. I _still_ can't even get a sub-1 single. It's just magic though, and it isn't an event in my next comp (or yours), so practicing a lot is pointless.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > 0.97 avg 12 on mgc, very repetitive puzzle but something I'm decent at.
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot I was the last one to post on the thread and 2 hours later, i just posted another one


----------



## Escher (Sep 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hehe
> 
> 1. 4.69 L D' L2 B' F' D2 R2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U D2 B2 L2 F' D F2 U' B' U' D
> 
> ...



All the cool kids have sub 5 these days


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 7, 2010)

my last 5 competitions result in 

33, 30, (27), (37), 27 = 30 Average of 5 FMC 

Hope to push it to sub 30 this weekend


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 7, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> my last 5 competitions result in
> 
> 33, 30, (27), (37), 27 = 30 Average of 5 FMC
> 
> Hope to push it to sub 30 this weekend



Wow! That made me check my average, which is: 32 (31) (DNF) 32 31 = 32 average of 5. Not as good as yours, but consistent.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 7, 2010)

D2 F' D' F U2 B2 U2 R' F' R2 L' F L F' R2 F2 B L B' F L2 F' U L U 

16.87 

One handed.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 7, 2010)

4:40.69 average of 5. 6x6. :/


----------



## Toad (Sep 7, 2010)

My hand hurts 

OH: First (and thus PB) ave 100:

Cubes Solved: 93/100
Average: 32.39
Individual times:


Spoiler



33.77, 35.75, 30.18, 33.25, 34.44, 25.69, 32.08, 33.90, 35.55, 27.53, 40.30, 31.78, 34.91, 40.90, 33.96, 31.72, (41.06), 31.63, 35.44, 31.40, 32.38, 30.91, 38.91, 38.22, 36.83, 31.11, 31.38, 29.00, 35.63, 32.16, 30.56, 33.02, 39.44, 32.18, 33.33, 31.86, 30.21, 28.84, 30.55, 39.61, 29.93, 30.83, 27.22, 31.15, 38.84, 35.16, 30.63, 25.66, 29.94, 27.65, 33.91, 32.65, DNF, 28.38, 34.91, 31.13, 25.05, 38.84, 40.94, 29.65, DNF, *31.83, (24.96), 38.94, DNF, 29.05, 26.66, 28.93, 30.46, 26.55, 27.05, 33.09+, 29.78*, 39.58, 35.44, 34.71, 31.86, 31.59, 31.59, 32.97, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 28.47, 26.69, 32.68, 32.55, 31.96, 37.13, 31.38+, 33.68, 32.09, 26.21, 28.19, 35.25, 32.65, 30.78, 35.84, 28.19

*PB ave 5 = 27.55*
*Best ave12 in this session = 30.23* (PB is 29.79)


Major hand cramp towards the end and still a few OLLs I can't do OH but I'm happy with this.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 7, 2010)

broke my ankle! yays


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 7, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> broke my ankle! yays


If you're 4srs than that sucks.

Average of 12: 13.46
1. 12.59 F R B L U B F2 L R2 D' R U F D R' D2 B U' D2 R2 U' L' B' L D 
2. 14.14 D F L2 D' R2 F B2 R2 B U' B2 L' R' U L' R' B2 F' L B' R D2 B2 F2 L 
3. 12.55 L2 D' U2 B R U2 D F' L' R2 D R2 U2 F' B2 R2 L' B2 U R B2 U' R L B' 
4. 13.92 B' F2 R L' B2 U' L' B2 D' U' F2 D2 R' D' L D F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L U2 B R 
5. 14.98 B' D' F' B' L' F L' D2 L2 R2 D' F' D' F D' B' L' U2 F' D L D L2 B R2 
6. 12.85 R' D' U2 B' U2 R2 B R U2 L' D F2 D U F U2 R' L' B' R D2 L' B F' D2 
7. 14.81 D2 R' U' B L2 F U' D2 R' B' L2 B2 F U B F' R2 D2 F2 R2 L' U2 L' F D 
8. 13.83 B' D F R F L R2 F B' U' F D' L' F' L2 B' R U F2 B' R2 B2 U R U2 
9. (11.79) B' L D2 B D2 U' F L2 F R' B2 L' U' F U F2 D R2 D2 F2 U D B' L' R' 
10. (15.36) F B L2 D L' D' F U2 R' U2 B2 L R' U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R' B' L B' R' D' B2 
11. 13.10 L U2 L2 B' F D' R2 U R2 B2 U F R B R2 F L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B F R' 
12. 11.88 F' R L B D2 R' B' U D' R2 L2 D' B R' B U B2 R2 L' D R F L D U


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 7, 2010)

1:37.40 5x5
my first sub 1:40 so im happy. 
i was averaging 2:00 today and that popped up xD i had a last2dedge skip but...with a 5x5 its an almost negligible step


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 7, 2010)

rickcube said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > broke my ankle! yays
> ...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 7, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > bluecloe45 said:
> ...


Ouch. 

More PBs

Average of 5: 12.70
1. (10.52) R2 L' B F U2 L' F' D2 B' L' D L R' B F' R D2 B L B U B2 U2 F2 R 
2. 10.97 U2 B U2 D2 L2 U' R B' U2 L F2 L B' F' L R U' L2 B D2 U F D2 L2 B' 
3. (16.20) R' F R2 B' D L B U2 D' B2 D' R D2 R D2 R B R' F2 D' B' L B U L 
4. 12.99 B' R2 B R D' L2 U2 F' L' F2 D F2 U F' L U' L D2 B' U R B L D2 F' 
5. 14.13 L B' L F2 B D' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R B L B U' R B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Average of 12: 7.90
> 1. 8.35 L' B2 F U2 L' F L R2 F L' D B2 U' F2 B L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 D'
> 2. 6.54 L F' B L2 F' L2 B F' R2 L U' R L' D U' R' F2 L F' B2 D' L' D' L2 B'
> 3. (9.44) B' U R L F U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' L' B' D2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 B U2 F B2 R2 B
> ...



WAT


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 7, 2010)

I got a B in A/S History


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2010)

Keep it up Daniel, don't start to get really lazy like I did at A2


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 7, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Keep it up Daniel, don't start to get really lazy like I did at A2



Thanks Rob
Did you get in to the Uni you wanted?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep but not the course; I wanted to study maths but didn't get the required grades so they offered me computer science instead and I accepted the offer.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 7, 2010)

Square-1



Spoiler













My own solution, no help. =)


I had a eureka moment with parity a few minutes ago. My life is complete.

EDIT: For the record, the order with this puzzle was shipped on the 10th of Feb, let's say it was with me by the 1st of March (Popbuying). That means this puzzle took me 191 days. =\ More realistically, I gave up on it pretty quickly and picked it up again about a month ago!


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 7, 2010)

sub 40 average of 12. does this make me unofficially sub 40? and i got a stackmat =)


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!!! 7.77 FULL STEP SINGLE. NON LUCKY BUT VERY EASY. 11 move double xcross, 3 move pair, 7 move pair then p oll and CCW U perm. No scramble . Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Dude he claims to drop 8+ seconds in less then a day but can't post one sub 25 solve or sub 30 average? I have a 15 average on my channel. So you just calm down, stop being jealous, and get your own pbs.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 7, 2010)

Clock avg of 500: 8.68s
Best avg of 5: 7.21
1. (7.56) u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / ddUd
2. (6.16) u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-3 / dUdd
3. 7.26 u=2,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dddU
4. 7.01 u=6,d=0 / u=1,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=6 / dUdd
5. 7.35 u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=3 / ddUU


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 8, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Dude he claims to drop 8+ seconds in less then a day but can't post one sub 25 solve or sub 30 average? I have a 15 average on my channel. So you just calm down, *stop being jealous*, and get your own pbs.



LOL


----------



## Gold_A (Sep 8, 2010)

I solved a sudoku cube for the first time! 
it took me the whole day, on and off. if you only count the time when i was actually trying to solve it, it would probably be under an hour though.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 8, 2010)

Assembled a 2x2x4 by my self its just like a 2x2


----------



## Toad (Sep 8, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Clock avg of 500: 8.68s
> Best avg of 5: 7.21
> 1. (7.56) u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / ddUd
> 2. (6.16) u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-3 / dUdd
> ...



O_O nice!!


----------



## ianini (Sep 8, 2010)

It's about time I post in this thread: 


4. (7.65) 
UU u dU u5 dd u4' Ud u2' dU u4 Ud u4' UU u5' UU u5 UU u4 dd dd
dd dU d3' UU d3' Ud d6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3' UU


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



I'll get around to posting that average soon, but many will tell you that the camera is not my friend. We both claimed some pretty up there stuff. Chill mayne.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 8, 2010)

Average of 12: 7.12
1. 7.30 L2 U2 B' L2 D L' U2 F2 B2 R' F' U' F R U' F' L2 D B2 U2 D' R2 U D2 B2
2. 5.40 U2 B U F B2 R B2 R' L' F' R D2 B' L' D R2 B2 D' L' D B2 U B U F2
3. (4.79) F' D U2 L B F L2 R2 U2 B D2 L D' R' F L2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B'
4. (9.43) D R U D F' B L' U' B2 D2 R' F' B2 D' R' B2 L' D' B' U2 D F L' U2 L2
5. 6.90 F U' L U B2 R' F' L B F' D2 L D U' B R' L2 D' F2 L R2 D2 B U' B
6. 8.60 U' B U' D R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 D2 L2 F L F2 R' B' F2 L' U2 L' D F' D' F'
7. 6.11 F2 B U2 R U F2 B' R' D B2 L B R L' B R2 U' F' B2 D' U' B2 U R B
8. 8.56 U' B2 R U' B' U2 B' F2 R' L' F B2 D R2 L' D B2 L D' R L' D L2 R2 F'
9. 7.40 D L2 D R' D2 B2 F U2 F2 B' U F D2 B2 R2 F R2 L D' U2 L D' L2 B2 D'
10. 7.06 B' D L' D' F2 B D F L' B R L F' L2 F2 U2 L' D2 F L U B2 F' D R
11. 6.40 F2 U2 D' B R2 U B' D' U2 L2 F' R2 B' D U R' L2 D U' R U R2 F B2 L
12. 7.46 D' L' U2 F R' U' F2 B2 L' D' L R F U' B' L' R2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B L' D' 

go me


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Average of 12: 7.12
> 1. 7.30 L2 U2 B' L2 D L' U2 F2 B2 R' F' U' F R U' F' L2 D B2 U2 D' R2 U D2 B2
> 2. 5.40 U2 B U F B2 R B2 R' L' F' R D2 B' L' D R2 B2 D' L' D B2 U B U F2
> 3. (4.79) F' D U2 L B F L2 R2 U2 B D2 L D' R' F L2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B'
> ...



I think I just **** myself.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Average of 12: 7.12
> 1. 7.30 L2 U2 B' L2 D L' U2 F2 B2 R' F' U' F R U' F' L2 D B2 U2 D' R2 U D2 B2
> 2. 5.40 U2 B U F B2 R B2 R' L' F' R D2 B' L' D R2 B2 D' L' D B2 U B U F2
> 3. (4.79) F' D U2 L B F L2 R2 U2 B D2 L D' R' F L2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B'
> ...


No offense intended at ALL but I don't believe this (if it's 3x3 2h).
- first off this is fast as **** okay, even for you
- tried the two sub6's and I didn't really see anything special there (with CN)
- 6 of the times end in a 0? the probability of at least 6 being like that is .00054 (assuming the probability is 1/10)
- last four times end in some combination of 0 4 6
Times look fake, is all I'm saying.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 8, 2010)

qqwref said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 7.12
> ...



lol calm down dude, it is fake looool. i just felt like being a dickmunch


----------



## Faz (Sep 8, 2010)

lolrowe.


----------



## Weston (Sep 8, 2010)

10:46:27 PM David: breasts
10:47:19 PM David: successful troll is successful http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=449774#post449774
10:48:14 PM Weston Mizumoto: hahahahah
10:48:15 PM Weston Mizumoto: yeah
10:48:17 PM Weston Mizumoto: hes done that before
10:48:21 PM Weston Mizumoto: i think its fake
10:48:22 PM David: I know
10:48:31 PM David: ofc it is
10:49:09 PM Weston Mizumoto: hahahaha
10:49:09 PM Weston Mizumoto: oh rowe
10:49:24 PM David: the problem is that SOOOOO many people will believe him
10:49:33 PM David: which is why I didn't point out that he's obviously trolling
10:49:53 PM Weston Mizumoto: hahahah
10:49:58 PM Weston Mizumoto: qq is pretty perceptive
10:50:15 PM Weston Mizumoto: most people would jsut like
10:50:18 PM Weston Mizumoto: oshit then move on
10:50:20 PM David: yeah he percieved that it was fake, but he totally missed that rowe was trolling
10:50:28 PM David: which is what makes it so funny
10:50:31 PM David: like
10:50:35 PM David: yes its obviously fake
10:50:54 PM David: but he thinks he's caught rowe lying or sth
10:51:20 PM Weston Mizumoto: hahahahaha
10:51:25 PM Weston Mizumoto: did anthony believe him too?
10:51:27 PM Weston Mizumoto: or did he know?
10:52:04 PM David: idk
10:52:10 PM David: probs believe
10:55:24 PM Weston Mizumoto: lol the times are way too inconsistent too
10:55:26 PM Weston Mizumoto: for that speed


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2010)

Anthony did not want to point out that obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG 
Average of 5: 9.87


Spoiler



1. 9.90 L' U2 B' R' U' F2 D' F2 B2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B L U' L2 R' B' 
2. (9.76) L2 D2 B L' U' B2 F2 R U2 D' F' R U2 D R D F' B D2 B' F' D' B2 D' L2 
3. (11.42) B2 F' R' F B U2 F' U' F' L2 U2 B U' D' F2 L2 D F D2 U R2 B R B D 
4. 9.90 B D2 F L' U2 L R' U' L D B L' F2 B2 L2 F' L2 B F2 R' L U2 L2 U2 B2 
5. 9.83 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 D2 L' B2 L R' D2 R2 L' U' D' B F' R L' B R U L2 F'


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2010)

wat hyprul O_O

Edit: wow improvement since June. Did you really fail bad at comp, or just weren't as fast back then?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was averaging high 12-mid 13 in June >_>
I stopped practicing 3x3 for a while after that because I suck.

And knowing me, I'll probably get a 15-16s avg in my next comp too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2010)

7.88, 8.38, (11.20), 9.58, 10.00, 9.91, 9.01, 9.02, 8.67, 8.75, 7.77, (7.75) = 8.90

I'm back. Sort of.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 8, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7.88, 8.38, (11.20), 9.58, 10.00, 9.91, 9.01, 9.02, 8.67, 8.75, 7.77, (7.75) = 8.90
> 
> I'm back. Sort of.



Let me guess: Clock?!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2010)

8.69, DNF(9.62), 7.41, 8.66, 7.82, 7.75, 9.19, 8.54, 9.49, 10.64, (6.82), (DNF(8.35)) = DNF

On cam >_<

EDIT: 7.69, (6.22), 10.32, 8.76, 7.78, 7.32, 11.85, 9.22, 8.69, (DNF(11.13)), 9.61, 8.07 = 8.93

First 6 were 7.89 avg, and sub-WR single. Anyone want upload?

EDIT2: 8.21 avg12, uploading.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 8, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.43
1. 2.70 R' F U2 R' F U2 F' 
2. 3.49 F R' U R' F R' U F2 U' 
3. (2.02) F2 R U F' U' R U R' U 
4. (4.56) R F2 U F2 U R2 U' F 
5. 2.45 U R2 U R U R2 F2 U 
6. 3.58 U F2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 F 
7. 3.62 F' R U' R U2 F' U R F' U' 
8. 3.38 U R' F2 R U R' U F' R' 
9. 3.25 R U' F2 U' R2 F R' U2 
10. 4.50 F' U' R2 F R F2 R F U 
11. 3.02 U2 F2 R F U F2 R' F2 R2 
12. 4.31 F' R F U2 R' F R' U' 

CLL+LBL


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2010)

Weston said:


> 10:50:20 PM David: yeah he percieved that it was fake, but he totally missed that rowe was trolling



Is that what it looked like? I just wanted my post to be serious enough to be convincing. I know Rowe's made jokes like this before


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 8, 2010)

8.43 avg12
1. 7.90 R U2 B2 D2 F' L2 D B2 U F2 R2 F' B' R2 B2 R' B U2 R L F D F R' B'
2. 8.89 R' B2 D2 L R D' L2 U D2 R' U' L' U' D F U R' B U' L U2 F2 D R' L2
3. 8.32 U B L2 U' D' R' L B D2 U F2 R2 F D' B2 U' D' L2 F' L B2 R U2 B' F'
4. (9.67) F2 R B2 F L' U2 D2 B2 U D' L B2 L R D F L U R2 F U B2 R2 F' L'
5. (7.23) U2 D' F L U2 R' F' L' R' U' D' F D R' F2 U2 L R' B' D' F U2 D2 F' U'
6. 8.73 R F L' B2 D B2 L B D' R2 U' F L B2 D' L' U B' R' U R2 B' F' D2 L'
7. 8.04 B2 R L2 B2 D2 R2 U L D' F2 B U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 D' L F2 D2 U2 L B' L2
8. 8.32 L U2 R L U R' D L2 U2 D B L2 B R2 D2 L U B' F D2 F B2 U' R D2
9. 8.34 R F2 U L R F2 B R' L2 U L' U2 F2 L2 U B2 R B' U L2 D' U2 F' B' U
10. 7.95 L2 D B' D F2 L2 R' B D L2 B' D F U' B U' B2 D' F R' D U' B D' B'
11. 8.64 L' D2 F2 D U B' R U' F2 R' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B R' B D2 B2 R L D2
12. 9.18 U R2 U' D' F' B' L' U B2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 B' R' B F D F2 B' U L R2 B2 

this one isnt a joke haha. But yeah, really good average, not personal best still awesome


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Rowe realises it's easier to beat 3x3 avg WR than 3x3 OH avg WR now


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I think Rowe realises it's easier to beat 3x3 avg WR than 3x3 OH avg WR now



nah for me i think OH avg is easier


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 8, 2010)

Sq1:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 13.72
Standard Deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 8.14
Worst Time: 20.22

42 parities, which probably helped. However, my bad sq1 did not help... locked up really badly a few times. Hopefully my cubetwist sq1 will be good.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 8, 2010)

*15.36 avg100*

Best Time: 10.50
Worst Time: 19.74

Best avg5: 13.74
Best avg12: 14.85


EDIT1:
4x4 avg5 - 1:08.39
4x4 avg12 - 1:12.75
Don't feel like typing out the times, but I had a DNF on one solve that I would've been at PLL ~50 seconds. Also got my 2nd ever sub-1.
If it wasn't a DNF, averages would've been 1:06 and 1:10

EDIT2:
Stackmat 2x2 avg100 - 4.40
ShengShou


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 8, 2010)

6:52.50. I've gone from not getting sub 8 to getting sub 7 in 2 weeks.

7x7.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 8, 2010)

3x3 avg of 800: 22.31s
took me 13 hours


----------



## xdaragon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Sub 20 Avg of 12! *

Finally got a sub 20 avg of 12 :tu. I've been sub 20 on and off but finally got it with avg of 12. 

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 18.28

Fastest Time: 16.46
Slowest Time: 20.96
Standard Deviation: 01.67 

Individual Times:
1) 18.18 F2 D2 U2 F2 R L F' B D' L' U2 L' R F' L' B R2 F2 D' B' U2 L' R F2 D
2) 17.69 D' L D' L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F U' R' F R2 D F R L B U L' U D' R' L2 D'
3) 16.46 R L' D' U2 B' D B U2 B F2 U' B L' B' U2 B2 R2 L F2 R' B2 D2 B F U
4) 20.26 U2 R L2 F D U' F' L2 D B2 R F' B2 R' B F2 R F' L' R' B' F2 L B' D'
5) 20.27 L B L D' F' R' U' D L' R D' R B F' D2 U' L2 R' B' D2 B2 L D2 F D'
6) 17.04 F2 U R2 U2 B L2 B2 U' L' U R' F2 B2 L R U' D F L2 D U' B D2 B2 U
7) 17.12 B2 R L B' F D2 R2 L D2 F2 U' L2 U2 D R2 L' F2 L B' L' R' F2 D' R' B2
8) 17.63 B D2 F2 D R' U' R B2 R' U D B2 L' B L' B2 R F' B2 D U L2 F B D
9) 16.73 B' R' U' F B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 L B U R' U2 B2 L R U R' L' B' R'
10) 20.26 B' L U2 L2 U F' D2 R' B L' R F R' U2 F L B' U' L F U2 L2 B2 F2 D2
11) 20.96 B2 F R2 U2 B' D B' R2 L' B2 R2 L B' R2 D2 U L2 R' B' D' U' L' R2 D R'
12) 16.73 R L' D2 U R U2 B' D U R L2 D R L F2 L2 D' R' D' B U' L2 B2 D B


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 9, 2010)

r_517 said:


> 3x3 avg of 800: 22.31s
> took me 13 hours


That is intense.


----------



## Kynit (Sep 9, 2010)

Gigaminx: 35:00

That's about a 30 minute PB 

How do people do Teras in under an hour?!


----------



## bcube (Sep 9, 2010)

Just solved bandaged cube without any help. Rather lucky than by intuition but hey, i did it. Took me about 15 hours.

edit: for the second time it took me one hour


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 9, 2010)

Set a new record for 3x3:
previous: 25.31 (PLL skip)
new: 24.18 (mess up cross, I accidentally misplaced w/b and w/g, but in doing so I set up a F2L pair)

Also, new Avg5: 33.33


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 9, 2010)

17.02 OH single


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 9, 2010)

On that waffle note..first sub2minute 4x4 solve today lol
1:58.52


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

Bandaged Cube:

best avg5: 21.94 (σ = 2.36) (last 5)
best avg12: 26.65 (σ = 5.20)
22.15, 30.96, 20.92, 34.23, 32.85, 30.16, 29.41, 22.60, (16.17), (38.44+), 18.77, 24.43

I just used the first twelve from here. I intend to make a scrambler kinda soon. I think I have a workable idea for how to do it.
My method is pretty simple, basically an intuitive concept of how to restore "shape" and then a bunch of short algs (mostly 3-cycles) to position pieces.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 9, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Gigaminx: 35:00
> 
> That's about a 30 minute PB
> 
> How do people do Teras in under an hour?!



Lots of practice  It took me like 2-3 months to get from 100min to 47:57.87.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 9, 2010)

Re-learnt the Sune COLL set. I use different recog for COLL. Most look at 4 stickers, but for most cases I only look at 3. Should be faster right? 
1 down, 6 to go xD


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2010)

omfg I was on like 8.5 avg 70 and then I did something and the whole session reset...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 9, 2010)

9.76, 10.54, 13.57, 11.04, 10.81, (15.67), 10.80, (8.92), 10.13, 10.71, 10.67, 10.71 = 10.87

This is the best I've ever gotten with a counting 13 x]


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 9, 2010)

7.41, 7.55, (8.03), (7.24), 7.52 = 7.49 =D


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 7.41, 7.55, (8.03), (7.24), 7.52 = 7.49 =D



You keep tricking me. I thought you meant 3x3. Then realised...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 9, 2010)

RUBIK'S CLOCK:

number of times: 25/25
best time: 6.60
worst time: 13.74

current avg5: 7.73 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 7.49 (σ = 0.06)

current avg12: 7.78 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 7.68 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 7.87 (σ = 0.77)
session mean: 8.05



Spoiler



Session average: 7.87
1. 9.07 (1, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (1) / (6) / (-1) / (5) / (-2) / (0) / Uddd
2. 6.66 (-2, -2) / (-1, 1) / (0, 2) / (0, 2) / (2) / (-2) / (5) / (3) / (5) / (1) / UUdd
3. 8.64 (2, 4) / (2, -4) / (2, 6) / (1, 6) / (3) / (0) / (-5) / (-2) / (-2) / (-3) / dUUd
4. 7.41 (3, -3) / (-1, 3) / (-1, 5) / (4, 0) / (0) / (-1) / (-1) / (-1) / (-3) / (4) / dUUd
5. 7.55 (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 1) / (4, 4) / (3) / (6) / (2) / (-5) / (-4) / (-2) / UdUd
6. 8.03 (-3, 2) / (-3, 4) / (-1, 5) / (3, -5) / (-4) / (0) / (1) / (1) / (-1) / (0) / dUUU
7. 7.24 (6, -3) / (2, -5) / (-1, -2) / (1, -3) / (0) / (5) / (4) / (-1) / (-2) / (3) / dddd
8. 7.52 (4, 6) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1) / (-3) / (-4) / (-3) / (-1) / (4) / ddUd
9. 9.69 (3, 5) / (-2, 2) / (3, -2) / (1, 3) / (3) / (-4) / (-1) / (3) / (-4) / (4) / dddU
10. 7.67 (5, -4) / (0, -1) / (2, 6) / (-5, -1) / (5) / (1) / (6) / (3) / (1) / (4) / Uddd
11. 8.26 (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (2, 1) / (5, 3) / (0) / (-3) / (-2) / (4) / (6) / (-3) / UUdd
12. 7.39 (-2, 4) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 5) / (-5, -5) / (5) / (-1) / (6) / (1) / (2) / (-5) / UUdd
13. 8.07 (-1, -5) / (1, 4) / (-2, -3) / (2, -3) / (-5) / (1) / (5) / (1) / (1) / (-1) / UUdd
14. 7.14 (-1, -5) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 5) / (-2, -2) / (-3) / (-1) / (-5) / (-4) / (0) / (1) / dddd
15. 8.10 (2, 5) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 2) / (6, -3) / (-2) / (-3) / (3) / (0) / (2) / (-1) / UddU
16. 6.98 (1, 5) / (0, 6) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-5) / (-1) / (3) / (-1) / (-5) / (6) / dUUU
17. 7.85 (-1, -2) / (5, 5) / (2, -1) / (2, 0) / (5) / (-2) / (0) / (-3) / (3) / (0) / UUdU
18. (13.74) (6, -1) / (2, 1) / (6, 6) / (4, -3) / (-4) / (3) / (-2) / (5) / (4) / (-5) / dddd
19. (6.60) (-5, -3) / (4, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4) / (2) / (5) / (-3) / (1) / (-1) / UUdd
20. 8.74 (0, 4) / (2, -3) / (3, 1) / (6, -5) / (5) / (-3) / (6) / (-2) / (-5) / (-3) / dUdd
21. 6.65 (0, 5) / (-5, -5) / (1, 6) / (-1, 3) / (-1) / (2) / (-3) / (0) / (-2) / (-1) / dUdd
22. 9.13 (-5, 0) / (3, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (-2) / (6) / (-2) / (6) / (1) / (2) / UUUd
23. 7.56 (-3, 4) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -5) / (-5) / (2) / (-5) / (0) / (4) / (0) / ddUU
24. 8.12 (4, 6) / (-3, -2) / (2, 3) / (3, -2) / (6) / (3) / (-5) / (2) / (-3) / (2) / dUUd
25. 7.52 (6, 1) / (2, 6) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 3) / (-2) / (1) / (-3) / (5) / (0) / (2) / UUUd


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice Maarten!! Gogogo WR.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2010)

3x3:

(9.03), 12.22, 9.70, 9.59, 11.49, 11.33, (13.68), 10.69, 10.18, 9.71, 10.41, 9.51 = 10.48

Edit: 9.70, 9.59, 11.49, 11.33, (13.68), 10.69, 10.18, 9.71, 10.41, 9.51, 10.56, (8.88) = 10.32

8.88 was non-lucky =D


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 9, 2010)

Time fo me to chase Maarten and get back into form for the weekend.
Average of 12: 8.85


Spoiler



1. 8.51 
UU u4' dU u2' dd u2' Ud u' dU Ud u4' UU u2 UU u' UU u3 dd dU
dd dU d5 UU d Ud d UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' dU

2. 9.99 
UU u' dU u5' dd u Ud u3' dU u5 Ud u2 UU u3' UU u5' UU u3' dd UU
dd d3 dU d4' UU d Ud d5' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4' UU

3. (7.62) 
UU u4 dU u3' dd Ud u5' dU u2' Ud u5' UU u6 UU u3 UU u5' dd dU
dd d dU d4' UU d3' Ud d4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3 dU

4. 8.39 
UU u dU u5 dd u2' Ud u2 dU u5' Ud u2' UU UU u6 UU u5 dd dU
dd d3 dU d4' UU d6 Ud UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3' dU

5. 8.39 
UU u2' dU u3' dd u2' Ud u4' dU u5' Ud u2 UU u6 UU u4 UU u dd dd
dd d6 dU UU d3 Ud d4' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d Ud

6. 8.63 
UU u4' dU dd Ud u4 dU u5' Ud u2 UU u6 UU u' UU u2' dd dd
dd d' dU d2' UU d' Ud d' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3' dd

7. (14.79) 
UU u5 dU u2 dd Ud u5 dU u5' Ud u3' UU u3 UU u2 UU u4' dd UU
dd d3 dU d5' UU d4 Ud d UU UU Ud dU UU dd d dd

8. 9.66 
UU u2 dU u4 dd u4 Ud u4' dU u6 Ud u4' UU u3 UU u2' UU u2 dd UU
dd d5' dU UU d2' Ud UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4 dd

9. 8.91 
UU u3' dU u5 dd u3' Ud u dU u5' Ud u5' UU u5' UU u5' UU u2 dd dU
dd d3' dU d2 UU d4' Ud d4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5 dd

10. 9.04 
UU u' dU u' dd u3 Ud u4' dU u Ud u4 UU u3 UU UU u5' dd UU
dd d2 dU d2' UU d5' Ud d6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2' dU

11. 9.22 
UU u5 dU u5' dd Ud u2 dU u4' Ud u3' UU u4' UU UU u3' dd UU
dd d4' dU d5 UU d6 Ud d2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4 dd

12. 7.83 
UU u3' dU u3 dd u5 Ud u3' dU u3 Ud u4' UU u UU u4' UU u5' dd dd
dd d3 dU d UU d' Ud d5 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d UU


It may not be great, but at least it's sub-9. Did 13 warm up solves before this, the majority which were sup-10 

Sorry about the random formatting of the scrambles - this is just what happened when I pasted from qqtimer!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 3x3:
> 
> (9.03), 12.22, 9.70, 9.59, 11.49, 11.33, (13.68), 10.69, 10.18, 9.71, 10.41, 9.51 = 10.48
> 
> ...



Holy


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

Yipee!!
20.11 avg on clock (I fail compared to everyone else)


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2010)

Average of 12: 7.86
1. 7.33[skip] L' F B2 U' B' F' L R' B2 U' D' R' F U D L' R2 B F2 U' L' D' B' D' R2 
2. 8.06 D U' B D L' B' D2 R2 U' F' R' U2 D2 F2 R D' R2 B D' L' D' F D F U 
3. 6.74 D L2 D' U R F2 B2 L B F R D' B2 R' U' R F' L' F' B R2 U' R D' L2 
4. 8.39 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 B D' F L' B2 R2 D' U2 F' B L' R' F' U F' L U2 D' L B 
5. 8.51 B' R' F2 R2 F B2 D2 U B R' D2 B L' F L2 F2 R' F2 U' F B R' L U' L 
6. 7.83 D' L2 F2 R' F B' L2 U R L2 D2 L' F B' U' R' L B2 F' R2 F' B2 U L' U 
7. 6.63 L2 D' B F U F' D2 R' B2 D' B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U' F L U F B L B2 D' L2 
8. (6.27)[skip] R' U2 R D' B' R2 D' B' U2 D' R B R L F2 B' D2 R' U' B2 D' F U L2 D' 
9. 9.29 R' D' U' B R2 F' L U' F L' R2 B R F B' U2 L2 B2 D2 U F' L2 F2 D' U2 
10. 7.74 U2 F U' R' L D2 U R B' L' B2 D' B R' U D' R' B2 R' D2 U' F2 U R2 B' 
11. (10.16) B2 F2 D2 B' L2 R F D' R2 B L R' D2 B2 F2 R' B L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 B D L' 
12. 8.04 B R' B F2 R B U B' U2 B' R2 F2 D' B' L2 U' D2 B D' U B L' F2 U' R 

Yeee boi. Just under my pb, and my 3rd sub 8 of 12.

Just posting the stats here so I can add them to the description when I upload the video tomorrow xD.


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> .
> 
> Just posting the stats here so I can add them to the description when I upload the video tomorrow xD.



WHEN HE UPLOADS THE *VIDEO* TOMORROW


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 7.86
> 1. 7.33[skip] L' F B2 U' B' F' L R' B2 U' D' R' F U D L' R2 B F2 U' L' D' B' D' R2
> 2. 8.06 D U' B D L' B' D2 R2 U' F' R' U2 D2 F2 R D' R2 B D' L' D' F D F U
> 3. 6.74 D L2 D' U R F2 B2 L B F R D' B2 R' U' R F' L' F' B R2 U' R D' L2
> ...


NICE! =)


----------



## Edward (Sep 9, 2010)

Just when I think "Ok, enough of Faz, his times are old news" He comes and does this. Sub 8 on video ;-;.


----------



## Forte (Sep 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Bandaged Cube:
> 
> best avg5: 21.94 (σ = 2.36) (last 5)
> best avg12: 26.65 (σ = 5.20)
> ...



Isn't it AWESOME FUN [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 7.86
> 1. 7.33[skip] L' F B2 U' B' F' L R' B2 U' D' R' F U D L' R2 B F2 U' L' D' B' D' R2
> 2. 8.06 D U' B D L' B' D2 R2 U' F' R' U2 D2 F2 R D' R2 B D' L' D' F D F U
> 3. 6.74 D L2 D' U R F2 B2 L B F R D' B2 R' U' R F' L' F' B R2 U' R D' L2
> ...



WHAT THE **** FELIKS

Also where the hell did sub 10.5 avgs come from Simon?!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy

6.11, 8.08, (8.93), (5.95), 6.49 = 6.89 O_O


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Holy
> 
> 6.11, 8.08, (8.93), (5.95), 6.49 = 6.89 O_O



OWOW. How lucky?


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 9, 2010)

r_517 said:


> 3x3 avg of 800: 22.31s
> took me 13 hours


lol why don't you memorize more algorithms? That will save lots of time.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 7.86
> 1. 7.33[skip] L' F B2 U' B' F' L R' B2 U' D' R' F U D L' R2 B F2 U' L' D' B' D' R2
> 2. 8.06 D U' B D L' B' D2 R2 U' F' R' U2 D2 F2 R D' R2 B D' L' D' F D F U
> 3. 6.74 D L2 D' U R F2 B2 L B F R D' B2 R' U' R F' L' F' B R2 U' R D' L2
> ...



It's bizarre when a 8.xx solve makes an average worse... Still waiting for you to reach your peak!


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 9, 2010)

1st ever megaminx speed solve 7:15:16. Super fun!


----------



## Owen (Sep 9, 2010)

5x5: 3:53.89

I don't know how, yesterday my PB was 5:30ish.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 7.86
> ...



Screw Feliks stealing my thunder 

Also, I average like mid-high 11s now Rowan. I uploaded an 11.6 vid last week, and will try to get a better one up before Uni.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 9, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.65
worst time: 9.75

current avg5: 7.44 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 6.89 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 7.50 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 7.50 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 7.80 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 7.80 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 7.80 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 7.80



Spoiler



Average of 100: 7.80
1. 7.91 (4, -2) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 5) / (-2) / (2) / (-1) / (-1) / (2) / (-1) / dddU
2. 8.09 (-3, 4) / (-5, 5) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -5) / (-4) / (2) / (4) / (-1) / (3) / (-5) / UdUU
3. 7.95 (4, 6) / (-2, -2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4) / (-1) / (-1) / (-5) / (6) / (6) / UUdd
4. 6.98 (4, 6) / (0, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-2, -1) / (2) / (4) / (2) / (-3) / (2) / (2) / dUUd
5. 6.44 (1, 5) / (6, -3) / (3, -5) / (1, 4) / (2) / (-1) / (1) / (-1) / (3) / (-3) / dddd
6. 7.53 (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (6, 3) / (1, -1) / (-5) / (6) / (3) / (5) / (4) / (5) / ddUd
7. 7.89 (5, 4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -1) / (2, -2) / (-2) / (6) / (4) / (0) / (5) / (2) / dUdU
8. 7.28 (-1, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -4) / (0, 6) / (3) / (3) / (0) / (2) / (2) / (6) / UUdU
9. 6.95 (1, 0) / (6, -4) / (0, 1) / (4, 2) / (-2) / (0) / (-5) / (0) / (-1) / (3) / dddU
10. 8.96 (-4, -4) / (-5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (-5) / (1) / (-2) / (4) / (2) / (0) / UUUd
11. 6.95 (-3, 1) / (2, -5) / (6, 2) / (6, -2) / (4) / (4) / (5) / (1) / (4) / (5) / dddd
12. 8.51 (6, -1) / (-3, -1) / (-2, -5) / (1, -4) / (0) / (4) / (0) / (1) / (-5) / (-1) / UUdd
13. 8.30 (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (2, 5) / (1, 5) / (-2) / (4) / (5) / (1) / (2) / (1) / dUUd
14. 6.97 (0, -4) / (1, 6) / (-4, 2) / (2, 5) / (-2) / (5) / (2) / (3) / (1) / (6) / UUdU
15. 8.01 (-5, -3) / (1, -4) / (5, -3) / (6, -3) / (2) / (1) / (-5) / (-3) / (-5) / (3) / UdUU
16. 8.63 (-3, -1) / (6, 6) / (2, 0) / (4, -5) / (0) / (5) / (-2) / (4) / (-5) / (4) / UdUd
17. 6.76 (-5, -2) / (-5, -1) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (4) / (0) / (2) / (1) / (-4) / (5) / UUUd
18. 8.70 (5, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 5) / (-1, -5) / (-5) / (-1) / (3) / (0) / (2) / (5) / UdUd
19. 8.31 (-3, 5) / (5, 1) / (0, 6) / (-1, 1) / (0) / (-2) / (-5) / (0) / (2) / (6) / ddUU
20. 7.81 (4, 4) / (-4, 3) / (4, -2) / (6, 2) / (-5) / (-5) / (1) / (-5) / (6) / (1) / dUUd
21. 9.07 (5, -5) / (1, 6) / (2, 0) / (-1, -3) / (1) / (-2) / (-3) / (-2) / (4) / (1) / UdUU
22. 7.12 (4, 3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -1) / (5, 2) / (2) / (0) / (6) / (-1) / (-3) / (3) / UUdd
23. 6.79 (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (3, -5) / (-1) / (3) / (-4) / (-4) / (-2) / (3) / dUdd
24. 7.75 (0, 2) / (5, -5) / (3, -4) / (-3, 5) / (1) / (-3) / (2) / (0) / (4) / (1) / ddUU
25. 8.93 (5, 6) / (-4, -4) / (1, -4) / (0, 0) / (5) / (2) / (-4) / (-4) / (6) / (0) / UddU
26. 7.67 (2, 2) / (-1, 3) / (2, 5) / (-1, -3) / (-1) / (2) / (-1) / (-3) / (6) / (-3) / Uddd
27. 9.07 (5, 6) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (-4, 2) / (0) / (-4) / (-4) / (4) / (-2) / (-4) / dUUd
28. 7.77 (-5, -1) / (-3, 5) / (3, 2) / (-5, 4) / (2) / (2) / (3) / (-2) / (5) / (4) / dUUU
29. 7.76 (2, -5) / (-4, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -1) / (2) / (-4) / (2) / (0) / (-2) / (-1) / UUdU
30. 6.11 (0, 2) / (-1, 2) / (-1, 4) / (-4, -4) / (-3) / (6) / (2) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / UUUU
31. 8.08 (-1, 0) / (1, -1) / (1, 6) / (3, -4) / (-2) / (-3) / (3) / (-5) / (2) / (5) / dddU
32. 8.93 (-4, -3) / (-1, 3) / (6, -2) / (4, -5) / (-1) / (-4) / (0) / (5) / (-3) / (6) / UdUU
33. 5.95 (6, -5) / (6, -2) / (3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (0) / (-4) / (1) / (-3) / (1) / (5) / UdUU
34. 6.49 (-2, -4) / (0, -4) / (1, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / (2) / (-1) / (4) / ddUU
35. 8.05 (2, -4) / (0, -1) / (-3, 1) / (5, 3) / (-5) / (-1) / (-2) / (5) / (-5) / (-1) / UddU
36. 8.15 (-4, 5) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -1) / (-4, -1) / (0) / (-4) / (-5) / (0) / (2) / (-5) / ddUU
37. 7.66 (-2, -3) / (4, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 0) / (2) / (-3) / (0) / (-4) / (1) / (-5) / dUdU
38. 7.34 (4, 0) / (3, 6) / (6, -2) / (-3, 2) / (4) / (1) / (1) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / dddd
39. 8.57 (3, -4) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -1) / (-1, -2) / (5) / (-2) / (-5) / (-5) / (3) / (1) / ddUd
40. 7.74 (-5, 0) / (6, 2) / (1, -3) / (5, 5) / (2) / (0) / (6) / (6) / (-4) / (-2) / dUdd
41. 7.00 (-5, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 3) / (0, -4) / (6) / (5) / (5) / (5) / (6) / (-1) / dUdd
42. 8.94 (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-2, -3) / (-5, 2) / (4) / (-4) / (2) / (0) / (-3) / (0) / dUdU
43. 7.05 (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, -1) / (5) / (2) / (-3) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / UddU
44. 7.52 (3, 5) / (2, -5) / (6, 3) / (-2, -2) / (-3) / (6) / (-5) / (4) / (-4) / (4) / UddU
45. 8.25 (6, 2) / (3, 2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -2) / (6) / (-5) / (4) / (2) / (0) / (6) / UUUU
46. 7.95 (6, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, -1) / (0, 4) / (3) / (0) / (4) / (-3) / (-5) / (-2) / dUdU
47. 7.57 (-5, -1) / (-3, -1) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 4) / (1) / (4) / (6) / (6) / (6) / (0) / Uddd
48. 8.09 (-3, 1) / (2, 4) / (6, -3) / (2, -4) / (-5) / (-3) / (0) / (-5) / (-5) / (-5) / dUdd
49. 7.57 (0, -1) / (5, 4) / (-4, 2) / (1, 6) / (5) / (3) / (-3) / (0) / (-1) / (1) / Uddd
50. 8.35 (-5, 3) / (0, 4) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -2) / (6) / (3) / (-1) / (4) / (4) / (-4) / UUUd
51. 7.54 (-5, 5) / (1, 3) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3) / (-1) / (4) / (-1) / (5) / (1) / dddU
52. 7.65 (4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (4, -1) / (-3, 4) / (5) / (-4) / (2) / (3) / (6) / (-2) / dUUd
53. 7.11 (5, -2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -2) / (3, -5) / (-5) / (-5) / (2) / (1) / (5) / (5) / dUdU
54. 8.35 (-3, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, -2) / (-2, 5) / (5) / (-3) / (-4) / (-4) / (1) / (-3) / ddUd
55. 8.23 (-1, -5) / (0, -2) / (1, 6) / (6, 3) / (4) / (3) / (5) / (-3) / (6) / (1) / Uddd
56. 8.15 (-1, 6) / (1, -5) / (4, -1) / (-4, 1) / (-4) / (-1) / (0) / (-2) / (-2) / (5) / UUdU
57. 7.55 (4, -2) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 2) / (5, -3) / (2) / (1) / (-4) / (-1) / (4) / (4) / UUUd
58. 7.68 (-1, 4) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 6) / (1, -4) / (4) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / (2) / (3) / dddU
59. 9.09 (5, -5) / (4, -2) / (0, 0) / (4, 4) / (4) / (1) / (-5) / (1) / (4) / (2) / dUUU
60. 7.43 (6, 6) / (-5, 4) / (-2, 0) / (3, 5) / (3) / (-1) / (3) / (1) / (-5) / (5) / dddd
61. 7.40 (-2, -5) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 4) / (-4) / (-3) / (5) / (-3) / (-5) / (1) / UddU
62. 8.67 (6, 5) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 1) / (-2, 6) / (2) / (-2) / (6) / (0) / (1) / (3) / dUUU
63. 6.60 (-3, 3) / (0, 0) / (6, 4) / (-5, 6) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / (-2) / (-4) / (6) / dUUU
64. 8.63 (3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-5, 5) / (0, 4) / (6) / (2) / (2) / (3) / (1) / (2) / ddUU
65. 7.58 (-3, 1) / (1, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-4, -2) / (-5) / (6) / (1) / (0) / (3) / (5) / dUdd
66. 7.51 (-1, 5) / (-1, 6) / (3, -3) / (4, 5) / (-1) / (6) / (4) / (3) / (1) / (3) / dUdU
67. 6.85 (-5, 0) / (4, 2) / (1, -3) / (6, -1) / (1) / (0) / (1) / (-4) / (-2) / (-4) / UUUd
68. 6.78 (2, 0) / (2, 4) / (5, 5) / (2, -5) / (3) / (3) / (1) / (-5) / (0) / (-3) / ddUU
69. 7.78 (2, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, -5) / (2) / (6) / (6) / (2) / (6) / (6) / dddd
70. 9.43 (-5, 1) / (1, 6) / (3, -3) / (1, 2) / (6) / (0) / (4) / (-5) / (1) / (3) / dUUU
71. 8.36 (1, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 2) / (5, -3) / (0) / (3) / (-3) / (6) / (5) / (5) / dUdd
72. 7.87 (-1, -1) / (-1, -3) / (5, 5) / (-1, -5) / (6) / (4) / (-2) / (6) / (4) / (2) / UUUd
73. 8.42 (-5, -2) / (3, 2) / (-1, 4) / (-3, -2) / (-3) / (-1) / (5) / (-4) / (4) / (2) / UUdd
74. 7.80 (-2, -3) / (5, 2) / (6, -1) / (-4, 5) / (1) / (-1) / (-4) / (4) / (-4) / (2) / dUUU
75. 6.91 (-4, 3) / (-2, -1) / (-5, 6) / (-3, 5) / (2) / (-4) / (2) / (-5) / (2) / (6) / ddUd
76. 7.37 (2, 3) / (1, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-2, -5) / (-1) / (2) / (5) / (2) / (-2) / (2) / dUUd
77. 8.03 (3, 6) / (-2, 2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 6) / (-1) / (5) / (2) / (5) / (-2) / (5) / UdUd
78. (9.75) (-2, 6) / (-2, -4) / (2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (5) / (-4) / (-3) / (2) / (6) / (2) / UdUd
79. 8.34 (-4, 5) / (6, 4) / (2, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3) / (-4) / (-2) / (-4) / (6) / (2) / UdUd
80. 8.99 (0, 1) / (1, 1) / (-4, -4) / (5, -1) / (5) / (3) / (0) / (2) / (-5) / (-4) / UUdd
81. 7.83 (-4, 0) / (-5, 2) / (4, 5) / (-1, -3) / (3) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / (-3) / (6) / dUdd
82. 8.30 (3, -5) / (5, -4) / (6, 6) / (2, 5) / (4) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (0) / (2) / dUdU
83. 8.57 (4, -5) / (3, 3) / (-2, 4) / (4, 6) / (4) / (-2) / (-5) / (-1) / (-5) / (4) / dUdd
84. 7.47 (1, 6) / (4, 6) / (6, 1) / (3, 5) / (-3) / (4) / (-2) / (3) / (4) / (1) / ddUd
85. 8.93 (3, 4) / (1, 5) / (1, 2) / (5, 6) / (4) / (-2) / (-5) / (5) / (6) / (-2) / UUdU
86. (5.65) (-4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2) / (2) / (-2) / (-1) / (6) / (0) / UUdd
87. 7.96 (-4, -4) / (-1, 6) / (6, 0) / (4, -1) / (1) / (6) / (-4) / (-1) / (4) / (-4) / ddUU
88. 9.22 (-1, -1) / (1, -3) / (-2, 5) / (5, 4) / (2) / (0) / (-4) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / dUdU
89. 7.07 (0, 1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-5, 5) / (-5) / (6) / (3) / (4) / (6) / (5) / dUUU
90. 6.69 (-4, 4) / (4, 2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0) / (5) / (3) / (0) / (6) / (-3) / (0) / Uddd
91. 7.89 (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (2, -2) / (-3) / (5) / (-1) / (-1) / (-4) / (-2) / Uddd
92. 6.77 (-1, -4) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3) / (-4) / (1) / (3) / (-2) / (5) / UUUd
93. 8.57 (6, 3) / (-2, -4) / (6, 0) / (6, 5) / (2) / (6) / (5) / (-1) / (3) / (6) / dddd
94. 8.19 (-3, 2) / (5, 5) / (3, -1) / (-3, 1) / (5) / (-5) / (2) / (-5) / (-1) / (-4) / dUdd
95. 7.55 (3, -4) / (4, 6) / (-1, 3) / (4, -2) / (0) / (-5) / (4) / (1) / (4) / (-4) / dUdd
96. 7.13 (0, 6) / (4, 1) / (-1, -3) / (5, 2) / (-3) / (-2) / (3) / (2) / (6) / (-1) / dUdd
97. 7.76 (6, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-2, 4) / (5) / (1) / (5) / (-2) / (-5) / (-4) / dddU
98. 7.44 (-4, -1) / (5, -1) / (6, 2) / (6, -3) / (-5) / (-3) / (6) / (-4) / (-2) / (-1) / UddU
99. 8.48 (-4, 1) / (0, -4) / (-3, -4) / (6, 3) / (2) / (3) / (6) / (-5) / (-4) / (-5) / dUdd
100. 6.59 (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (4) / (-1) / (1) / (-3) / (-4) / (1) / UUdU


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 5.65
> worst time: 9.75
> 
> ...



You are insane man!! I need to get practicing again...


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2010)

Worst time wat.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2010)

15.94 3x3 single. Yeah, it was lucky...


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2010)

9.33, 9.62, (8.84), 11.17, 10.47, 9.03, (19.08), 9.71, 12.40, 15.27, 9.73, 10.39 = 10.71

On cam. This is only an accomplishment because of how good the average is despite 3 pops and a counting 15.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2010)

Forte said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Bandaged Cube:
> ...



Pretty fun, yeah. How fast are you at it? I should go to Jaap's page and learn some more algs, all the ones I know were pretty much figured out myself through trial and error.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 5.65
> worst time: 9.75
> 
> ...



i need to practise more seldom get sub6.5 single for me


----------



## Jai (Sep 9, 2010)

OH: (13.29), (16.67), 15.53, 14.77, 14.17, 14.72, 16.48, 15.67, 14.58, 14.01, 14.12, 14.09 = 14.81
Finally.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

rubik's 360 in less than 20 minutes, oh yeah!! (from a noob)


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2010)

39.30, 39.83, 33.88, 34.54, 36.44,38.45, (33.54), 38.08, 36.47, 39.37, (DNF(32.87)), 37.95 = 37.43

exPLL. Sub 35 avg5 
The DNF was a messed up R' F R F' at the end of a Y (the last PLL)...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 9, 2010)

OH avg12 - 28.76
(21.82), 29.41, 25.00, 30.84, (32.56), 29.54, 31.97, 29.46, 28.98, 25.40, 26.30, 30.68

All NL except for the 25.40 ... 21.82 is a new NL PB, although it did have a 5 move x-cross
Is it bad that I use index finger for R' or ring finger for R?


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 10, 2010)

13.34, 14.05, 8.61, 8.20, 18.69, 25.81, 18.19, 15.89, 9.55, 13.28, 15.02, 8.16
13.48 avg of 12
Fast turning on pyra is hard.


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

YEA NEW 3x3 SINGLE PB: 13.42
Sweetness. I'm also getting more sub 20 solves now, might just get my average to sub 20 by the end of the month


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 10, 2010)

Master Magic:

2.18, 2.27, (2.03), (2.34), 2.05

Average: 2.17

I need to keep practicing to get a sub-2 average, that way I have a chance of breaking the Master Magic WR average.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 10, 2010)

I finally did some 3x3 computer cube. I've literally never done more than 10 of these in one sitting before so this was kind of hard for me. 10 seconds slower than my normal average. 

Single NL: 18.95
Average of 5: 21.19
Average of 12: 22.77
Average of 50: 24.90

EDIT: 18.50 NL on hi-games.


----------



## Edward (Sep 10, 2010)

Because I can't remember ever having the stamina to do an OH avg of 12 

Average of 12: 32.26
1. 29.01 D2 F2 R B L2 R F2 R L U L2 D2 R2 U R' U F' U' D2 B R' F2 D' F' L2
2. 31.83 R' F R' F R2 U' F2 R' D' U' F2 B' R' L F B' R U2 L D2 R2 U2 B' L R'
3. 31.23 D' B' U' R2 B2 L F' L2 D U R' U R' D2 F2 B2 R2 L' D B' F2 R2 B2 F L
4. (41.98) F' D2 B L2 D' U B2 D' B' D2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D R' D F B' U' D R' U'
5. 30.14 F U2 F' D' R' D' L' R' D' R B2 D2 B' L F L R' U' L' B' U L' B2 R' B'
6. 29.99 F U' L U2 B2 F2 R2 F' B2 R B F2 U' D' R2 F L U' F D L2 R F' B2 U'
7. (28.52) B L2 B D2 F L R2 U B' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 F D F B U B' D F2 R F D2
8. 32.40 L B2 F2 L2 F' L R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B' F2 U R B R' F' U2 F D2 F' R' U2 D
9. 36.67 R B2 R' F' R2 U R D2 L R U R L' D B' R D' F' B2 U B' R' U2 D B2
10. 37.92 U L2 R' F L' R F B' R' D' U L U2 F' D2 F U2 L U R2 L B D' U2 R
11. 31.25 B L B D' B D U' L2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 L' B' F' D2 L U' L' F2 B' L U F2
12. 32.16 L2 B L D' L B' U R D R F' U' F' R L D2 U2 L2 U' F' R F' L R' B'


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2010)

58.74 single solve on a real supercube 4x4 (eastsheen) :O

Crazy, but my SD is super high on this thing, sometimes I get 1:0x and sometimes 1:4x. I had no parities (not even the 6th center one during the 3x3 stage) and the last center didn't need to be permuted.


----------



## Forte (Sep 10, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



lol I'm the laziest person for finding my own stuff so I just use the method on Jaap's website (not all the algs), and I guess my average is around 25 or so? I honestly have no clue 

My best a5 is sub20 though


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2010)

I now know Sune and H COLL sets. (only learnt 2 algs in H though )
Gonna learn L next, coz I already know a few algs (I like them more than the standard COLL L algs too (by that I mean the algs in Speedsolving: The Cube by Dan Harris ))
One being U2 cancelled Y-perm (U2) [R' U' R U R' F'] [R U R' U'] [R' F R2] <- first 5 moves gone xD
<3 this alg.
2 sets out of 6 gone xD


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 10, 2010)

39.37 Sq 1 Single


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 10, 2010)

a successful FEET SOLVE!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2010)

Wat

OH: 20.81, 19.39, 19.39, 19.09, (12.99), 21.86, (26.71), 18.46, 23.88, 20.96, 15.65, 17.74 = 19.72

12.99 was LL skip (forced OLL skip). 15 was nl pb.


----------



## Faz (Sep 10, 2010)

Just checking the tps

R L' F' U D2 L' F R2 F' U2 F2 D U2 F U2 F' B2 U' L' U2 B D2 R' L B2 

5.65

x' z' x' R' F B' R U R D' 
U L' U' L U' L' U L
y U' R U' R' U R U R2 U' R B' R B R'
y' R U R' U' R U2 R'
U' U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

hehe 8.85 tps <3


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Just checking the tps
> 
> R L' F' U D2 L' F R2 F' U2 F2 D U2 F U2 F' B2 U' L' U2 B D2 R' L B2
> 
> ...



I've never seen a sub6 solve and the word "just" in the same post...


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2010)

Is there an UWR for highest TPS in a solve?


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Sep 10, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.73
1. 3.45 R F' R2 F2 U' F' R'
2. 3.84 U' F2 U F2 U' R' U2 R
3. 4.58 U' R' U R2 U' F2 U F U'
4. 3.42 R' F2 R' U' F' R' U F' R
5. 3.04 U F2 R' F U R' F' R' F2
6. (2.62) R U F R' F' U2 R U2
7. 3.79 U R2 U R' U' F U R2 F'
8. 3.45 R2 U' R2 U R2 F R' U2
9. 3.19 R2 U' F' U' F U2 R2 U' F'
10. 5.76 R U F U2 R' F' R2 F U'
11. (6.09) F U R2 F' U F' U2 R' U'
12. 2.82 U' F' U R2 U' F2 U F2 R' U' 

2x2 good avg 
i don't training,but good


----------



## Toad (Sep 10, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Is there an UWR for highest TPS in a solve?



It most probably belongs to Breandan with his PLL time attack solve in Bristol 2009


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 10, 2010)

Master Magic:

1.97, (3.88), 2.00, (1.97), 2.08

Average: 2.02

I'm getting closer to a sub-2 average!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an UWR for highest TPS in a solve?
> ...



Or I can do a solve...and do (R U' R' U) X 600 times before doing PLL


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an UWR for highest TPS in a solve?
> ...



DNFs don't count


----------



## cube_addict0r (Sep 10, 2010)

w000t 

While waiting for my Megaminx to arrive, I decided to go and download a simulator and solve it on my PC.

I never played with a Megaminx before, and I decided to figure that thing out on my own without tutorials.

Already got this far in 1 hour and 700 moves. 







Everything but the top layer is now solved.

Saved the puzzle in case I mess up the top layer (which I probably will)
Gonna try to figure that one out now.


----------



## Toad (Sep 10, 2010)

H and Pi COLL sets learnt 

Yeh that's not much but it's a nice easy start.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 10, 2010)

.97 2x2 single, I just thought I'd let everyone know


----------



## Weston (Sep 10, 2010)

Ive been doing slow turning for a few days. Now turning fast again.
Need to use more table for sub 15
I want NAR
Best Average of 12: 15.18
σ: 1.79
Best Time: 12.21
Worst Time: 18.17
Individual Times:
12.97, (18.17), 14.17, 15.82, 15.96, 13.49, 15.76, 14.98, 16.47, 16.75, 15.40, (12.21)

1. * * *12.97 * * * *L U B2 D' R B' L' R B L' B U' B D2 R D2 U2 R2 L B L D' F L2 D2*
2. * * *(18.17) * * *R2 B R2 D' B2 F L' R F D2 L F' R' U' L2 F2 D2 R B U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D*
3. * * *14.17 * * * *R2 L D' B2 D' U B2 F' L' D2 F' L' D2 B' D' R2 D' L' B' F U2 R2 F L' D2*
4. * * *15.82 * * * *R' B2 U2 R2 D F2 B R' U' R F L B2 D' B2 R' L' D' U' L2 D' B L' R' F*
5. * * *15.96 * * * *B' U B2 D F' U' B U F' D' B' L2 B' U L2 R' D F2 D R F B' L2 U2 B2*
6. * * *13.49 * * * *R F2 R2 B' F2 U' L' F2 D U2 R D R B2 U' B R' B2 F2 D2 L' F' B2 L2 R2*
7. * * *15.76 * * * *L2 D R' U' D' B D2 B2 D2 L F L' F' B2 U D' R L B D2 L F' B2 U' R2*
8. * * *14.98 * * * *L' B2 L' B F U2 F' U D F2 D2 L' B R' B2 F D' B2 L B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2*
9. * * *16.47 * * * *R' U2 F2 L' F D2 U2 F2 U B D U' L2 U' D F2 R' B L' B' F R2 B2 L2 F*
10. * * *16.75 * * * *U2 D F' D L2 F U2 R B F2 D' L' B2 D' U' L2 B F2 R2 B D' R2 U' L2 D*
11. * * *15.40 * * * *L2 D' B2 D2 L U2 R' B L D2 B2 L' R' D2 L' R D' F2 B' U2 L2 D' R' F' U'*
12. * * *(12.21) * * *D U' R B' L F' B2 U2 D2 R B2 L D' B2 L2 U' L2 R' F D2 B D2 R2 B' U


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 10, 2010)

First subWR 

7.06 F2 R' L F' R2 B2 U2 F D R L2 D2 R' L2 U' F' D2 R' B2 R U2 B' F2 L F' 

x' z' F U' R' L D' U2 x' D2
R U' R2 U R
y' U L' U' L
U' R U R'
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
[OLL skip]
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

39 moves = 5.52 tps lol


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Just checking the tps
> 
> R L' F' U D2 L' F R2 F' U2 F2 D U2 F U2 F' B2 U' L' U2 B D2 R' L B2
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 10, 2010)

*13.94 avg of 12*
(12.43)	D' L B2 L' B L D B' F D' U2 R2 F' D2 R' U F U' R D' L2 D' B F2 U2
14.97	D' B' U2 B R2 D B F2 L' F D' F L' R2 B D2 U' R F' D' U B' F L2 R'
13.42	L2 R B F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 U L' B' U' R2 D2 U' B L2 R' D' B2 D2 F'
13.51	F R' D R2 B F2 L F' D U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' U' L' D L2 R2 B U2 L2 R2
14.55	D B' R' B2 D' B' L2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 B' R' B' L' R' D' F' D B2 D' B2 D2 U
14.13	B F L2 B2 U F U F U' B F L' B D' U2 L' R B F U' L2 R2 B' F L'
(15.06)	B F' D' L' B' F2 D2 L' R2 U2 F U2 L R' F D' U2 L' R' B' D' L' B R2 B2
12.99	L2 R' F2 R2 F L2 R F U R D U L F' L R D' B' F' R D U' B D' U'
14.32	B F' D' U2 F' R' B' D' U B' F D B2 F L' D' B2 D U B L2 F' D2 B2 U'
13.28	B F R U B2 F D B R D' U' R' B2 F2 L B U2 B' F2 R D2 B F' U F
14.70	L B F2 D R2 B2 L R' B2 F R' D2 L2 R B U L' R' B2 D2 U' B F U F
13.56	L' R B' D2 U' L2 D2 U R B2 F L2 U2 R F' L U2 L2 U' R U' F2 L B D2

YES!
All Non-Lucky!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 10, 2010)

ZZOH

18.68, 14.91, 15.08, 13.82, 15.36, 17.55, 16.53, 13.64, 16.22, 18.52, 18.30, 15.15

sub NAR! but not as sub NAR as weston lol

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.64
worst time: 18.68

current avg5: 16.56 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 15.12 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 16.14 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 16.14 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 16.14 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 16.15


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2010)

29.84 3x3 OH, first sub 30 

sub 40 is still pretty good for me, this was my first ever lucky OH solve, PLL skip.

edit: 29.96 non lucky


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2010)

I invented the question mark.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I invented the question mark.



I don't believe this.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 10, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I invented the question mark.
> ...


Why not. (I didn't use a Q mark because then i would have to pay Kirjava for using it.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I invented the question mark.



So every time we use it we have to pay you?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2010)

Nah, it's freeware.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Nah, it's freeware.


Oh, ok. I'll download it onto my computer tomorrow so i can finally use it.


----------



## Toad (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm fairly sure it's spyware guys... Get rid of it as soon as you can.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I invented the question mark.



What's that?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 10, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I invented the question mark.
> ...



Hey Anthony what's your name?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2010)

Lmao I just got a 2x2 and timed a buncha solves doing first layer + OLL + PLL 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 39/40
best time: 4.09
worst time: 18.63

current avg5: 9.91 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 8.09 (σ = 2.09)

current avg12: 9.75 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 8.82 (σ = 1.91)

session avg: 9.94 (σ = 2.10)
session mean: 9.79



Spoiler



times (reset):
6.51, 10.27, 10.09, 10.33, 13.74, 9.44, 9.72, 9.41, 11.01, 9.64, 9.14, 11.69, 9.58, 11.47, 11.00, 9.69, 9.98, 11.53, 9.58, DNF(5.49), 8.46, 6.44, 4.09, 18.63, 11.05, 6.79, 7.05, 11.34, 10.03, 10.28, 9.10, 9.97, 6.13, 10.02, 10.00, 9.69, 10.72, 8.36, 10.00, 10.03



yay sub10 average overall

now i need to learn ortega


EDIT: 
3x3

Starting to get used to looseness of F-II compared to my old rubik's brand, and just set awesome new PB's

new PB single (completely non-lucky): 17.92
Previous PB single (PLL skip): 19.36

new PB avg5: 22.25
old PB avg5: 23.87

new PB avg12: 23.38
old PB avg12: 25.15


----------



## Escher (Sep 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I invented the question mark.



?™


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 11, 2010)

14.59 Computer 3x3.

EDIT: Woo
Average of 5: 20.24
1. (14.59) u2 b2 f b2 R D r D2 u2 f2 r2 L F R F2 U d2 L F2 d2 l f b U2 d l2 R2 b R F u2 L2 d2 b F r U2 l2 f2 D B2 l u2 l B d2 U2 f2 F2 l2 f2 L' u b2 D2 U2 D2 b2 R2 U r2 U u2 U f2 F2 d2 r
2. (32.96) u2 r B d b F2 L F2 D B2 r B r L2 B b L2 r2 B F2 u2 b D2 B U d2 l B2 d D u2 R U B2 b2 r2 b2 L r F2 B2 U2 u L r' U2 b2 U f2 R2 r f D L2 l2 u l' b r U B L l2 u2 L R2 D b2 r u D2
3. 20.63 L f2 u2 R2 b d2 B R2 l F u B2 D2 U u l2 u2 d L d2 f U F b l2 R F2 f2 l2 U2 B R U b2 F r d b D2 l R2 D b2 B f F f2 U2 u' D f' d f F2 B2 F2 f r d2 F2 L2 r b2 r u2 R2 F l
4. 16.72 f u2 L D2 B2 R r l2 r2 d U' R2 b2 d2 f r D l2 u2 d b R2 b2 f2 R2 L2 D U d2 R' F2 u f u l2 L2 d f R F2 d D' L' u' U F b B d2 f U2 l U2 l2 f d2 L2 b2 B2 D b2 U2 f2 D U d l U f F2 l2
5. 23.38 f2 U2 f2 l2 d2 f R F R B2 L F B D u2 D2 B2 U2 d2 B f D2 B2 U r2 b2 D2 d2 b L d2 F D' b R u f U b2 L f2 U F2 D L r2 R L2 f r2 l2 u r2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 u B F2 b2 L2 D l2 d B2 R L2 U B2 D d


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

Escher said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I invented the question mark.
> ...



?™?


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 11, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.98
1. 9.14 B2 U' L B2 U2 F2 D2 L U R U' B' D' F U' B L U F2 U' F R' L' B' D2 
2. 9.14 U2 R D L B F L B2 L' R' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B' U' F2 R D' L2 F2 U L2 U' 
3. 10.08 L B' L' D2 F R B2 U' F U R U2 R U' D' L F' L' R D R2 D2 U2 B R' 
4. 9.09 R' L' F' B' U2 B R2 L B' L' F' L2 U' L' D' L2 R D2 U2 R2 F U' B F' R 
5. 8.46 L2 D2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 R' D R2 U2 L2 R' D2 F B' R' U2 R' 
6. 9.23 L2 U F R' F D2 R2 B R' F' L D L' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 U L B2 F2 U2 L' R 
7. 9.11 D U B' D2 L U2 B2 U D' L2 U B' U D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L B' U D' F2 D2 
8. (13.34) L' B R' B' F2 R' U B2 D' R B D L2 R2 F D B' F U2 D' B R2 U R U' 
9. (7.98) B' R2 D' F2 B U' F' U2 L' B2 R2 F D B2 L' B2 L' F U L R' D2 L2 F2 B 
10. 8.53 U L' B2 U' L R' F' U' D L' F' B U' D' B' U' D2 R B2 U' B L2 R2 B' D 
11. 8.59 B2 F2 R2 U B' D U' B' F2 U D2 B' R D2 U' R U B F2 D' F R' B' R L2 
12. 8.46 F U2 B2 L' U' R' D' U' B R' D' L R2 B F' R2 D2 R2 L2 D L B2 R2 L' B' 

YAY!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



best emoticon

?™?
____

Also way to go Zhouheng!


----------



## Kian (Sep 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I invented the question mark.



chestnuts are lazy.


----------



## Forte (Sep 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



DOUBLETROUBLE™


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 11, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Average of 12: 8.98
> 1. 9.14 B2 U' L B2 U2 F2 D2 L U R U' B' D' F U' B L U F2 U' F R' L' B' D2
> 2. 9.14 U2 R D L B F L B2 L' R' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B' U' F2 R D' L2 F2 U L2 U'
> 3. 10.08 L B' L' D2 F R B2 U' F U R U2 R U' D' L F' L' R D R2 D2 U2 B R'
> ...


What seriously?


----------



## Weston (Sep 11, 2010)

9.78 OH fail single. It should have been a lot faster.
R2 D F R' D' R B2 D2 F' L' U B' D R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2

y F' R U' F' U2 R2
X2 R U R' U' R U R' U'
U' R' U R U' R' U' R
y' U R U' R'
L U2 L'
R U2 R' U' R U' R'

Should have been like a mid 8 or something.

3.68 TPS


----------



## plechoss (Sep 11, 2010)

jflysim
8.42, 9.27, 9.30, (7.16), (10.09), 8.70, 9.14, 8.52, 7.84, 9.52, 7.19, 7.59 = 8.55


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> .97 2x2 single, I just thought I'd let everyone know



 I have got exactly the same (PB). 

I really don't care anymore, because it was waaaaaaaaaaay too lucky (3 moves).  I've had a 1.78 full step solve, though.

Anyway, new 2x2 avg 5 record.

(3.55), 3.81, 4.06, 3.77, (4.46) = 3.88!  Using CLL on a maru lubed + tightened LanLan.


----------



## cube_addict0r (Sep 11, 2010)

3rd megaminx solve on PC (waiting for my first real megaminx to ship)







Getting a tad bit better at it


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

cube_addict0r said:


> 3rd megaminx solve on PC (waiting for my first real megaminx to ship)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool.  I usually find that I am way faster at real cubes than computer ones. Do you think you will be too?™


----------



## Faz (Sep 11, 2010)

7.06, (8.94), 8.44, (5.45), 7.48, 8.89, 7.97, 7.31, 8.52, 8.15, 7.54, 6.84 = 7.82

Equals my pb, but I failed rolling those 2 8's. the 5 was a pll skip.

8.99, 7.70, 8.00, 7.97, 10.17, 7.77, 7.70, 7.78, 8.68, 8.16, 7.18, 7.06, 8.94, 8.44, 5.45, 7.48, 8.89, 7.97, 7.31, 8.52, 8.15, 7.54, 6.84 = 7.94 mean of 23. It's too late now to do more solves.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.06, (8.94), 8.44, (5.45), 7.48, 8.89, 7.97, 7.31, 8.52, 8.15, 7.54, 6.84 = 7.82
> 
> Equals my pb, but I failed rolling those 2 8's. the 5 was a pll skip.
> 
> 8.99, 7.70, 8.00, 7.97, 10.17, 7.77, 7.70, 7.78, 8.68, 8.16, 7.18, 7.06, 8.94, 8.44, 5.45, 7.48, 8.89, 7.97, 7.31, 8.52, 8.15, 7.54, 6.84 = 7.94 mean of 23. It's too late now to do more solves.



Wow it seems you are completely sub 10 and most of the time sub 9. Nice solves!:tu


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.06, (8.94), 8.44, (5.45), 7.48, 8.89, 7.97, 7.31, 8.52, 8.15, 7.54, 6.84 = 7.82
> 
> *Equals my pb*, but I failed rolling those 2 8's. the 5 was a pll skip.
> 
> 8.99, 7.70, 8.00, 7.97, 10.17, 7.77, 7.70, 7.78, 8.68, 8.16, 7.18, 7.06, 8.94, 8.44, 5.45, 7.48, 8.89, 7.97, 7.31, 8.52, 8.15, 7.54, 6.84 = 7.94 mean of 23. It's too late now to do more solves.



Yeah, but isn't the faster single makes it a new PB? Also is that the first average of 12 with no sup9?

Anyway, congrats!


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2010)

51.89, 45.43, 45.03, (57.58), (42.68) -> 47.78

Not gonna lie, but that's such a lame PB avg5 for 4x4.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 11, 2010)

What the hell? This is my second day practicing after a 17 days break, result: 11.44 average of 12 PB. Very consistent, no lucky solves:

Average: 11.44
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 10.72
Worst Time: 14.19
Individual Times:
1.	11.19	B2 D' B' F U L F' R B' R U' F L2 B F' L2 U2 R' D L2 R2 U2 F L' D'
2.	10.98	U2 B2 F' R' D2 R' D' B' U' L' R' D' U' B F D R D2 B' F' D U' B' R' F
3.	10.98	D' U2 L' R' B U' F' D U2 F2 L' R' D' U2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R D' R2 D'
4.	11.97	D U2 L' F' L' B F D' U L' D' U' B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D' R2 B2 L' B' U2 B L2
5.	10.86	L R2 D R' U' L' R2 B F D' B2 L R2 F2 L2 B F' D2 U2 F L' D2 B L2 R
6.	(10.72)	B2 F' L' R' B F D2 U R' B2 D R D U' B2 D U2 B F' R' B' R2 B' R2 F'
7.	11.22	D F2 D' U' R2 U' F' D2 U B' D' U L' U2 F D2 U' R F R D2 U2 L' D' U
8.	10.92	L2 B L' U L D L2 R U2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 D' U2 B F' U2 B F2 D' B2 F2 L'
9.	12.39	L D F' R' B' R' D2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D2 B' D L R2 D2 U' L2 D' U' L2 R2
10.	11.84	D2 U2 F2 L R2 B' F2 R' D2 B D2 U L R' F' D' F2 D' B L' R F D B F'
11.	(14.19)	R' D' B D' U2 F' R2 D2 L F' U' R2 F U' B2 L' R' B F L' B U2 F2 L2 R
12.	12.00	U2 F' L' B2 L' R2 U' L2 F2 R' D U F U B2 R' U' B F U F' D L R D

With a locky type C, I cannot wait for my Duhong to arrive.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2010)

59.52 sq2 solve. I think I'm using a decent method. What does anyone else use?


----------



## plechoss (Sep 11, 2010)

4.89 solve on jflysim
scramble: F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B U2 R U L D2 B2 R2 F L2 U2
solution:
y D F L D' R' D
R U' R' U y' R' U R
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
R U R' U' R U R'
F U R U' R' F'
8.58 tps


----------



## Escher (Sep 11, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.45
1. (11.11) F' U' L2 U D2 B2 U' D F' L2 U2 L2 U2 L R2 U2 L' U2 R' U B R2 F' R' F' 
2. 9.36 L' D' L' U' F D' R' L' B2 F R2 F2 R2 B' F2 L2 R B' R2 U2 B D' B' U B' 
3. 9.63 R D' U' B D' B F' D L' R2 B' F' R' D F D R L F L2 U B' R2 D' L2 
4. (7.46) R F2 U' B D2 R' F' B' R2 L B2 R' D2 U' B' F' D' L2 D' L R U2 B2 U D2 
5. 10.43 F' U R F2 B2 L2 D U' L' R D2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L' U' F' B2 D R U' 
6. 8.75 R U R' D F' R D F2 R2 F2 L R' B2 F R2 F R' U F2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 D' 
7. 9.33 D' B' F2 R2 F R B U2 L2 F2 U D F R U D2 B L U2 F2 B' D2 U2 R' U2 
8. 9.47 R' D2 R F' R U L2 U' F R L D B D B L2 F U' R2 F2 L B D2 F' R2 
9. 10.78 D' L' R2 D' B2 U B L F R2 L F2 L D' F2 D L2 D U L2 R' U' R B' U 
10. 9.99 F' B D2 L B' F D F' U' B R' F B2 D' F2 U R2 F' L2 R' B L' B R2 U 
11. 7.68 L2 R' B L2 U D2 L B F L U D2 B F2 D2 R2 F B D2 B' D' L U2 F B2 
12. 9.13 B' D' B F R2 U2 D' B2 U B' D2 B2 L2 B D U L2 R' D' R2 B R' L2 D L

Done with a mini type A I won from TOSu, since the rest of my cubes are now broken... Does anybody know the UWR for this cube?


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 11, 2010)

4.45, 3.52, 4.39, 4.09, 4.64, 4.92, 3.66, 3.44, 3.53, 4.34, 3.34, 2.94 = 3.94
Finally.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 11, 2010)

First sub-20 rA5 ever for me! rewks FTW!



Spoiler



number of times: 6/6
best time: 18.74
worst time: 24.27

current avg5: 19.72 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 19.72 (σ = 0.07)

session avg: 20.84 (σ = 1.94)
session mean: 21.06

24.27, *18.74, 19.77, 24.20, 19.62, 19.76*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.74
worst time: 25.61

current avg5: 24.10 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 19.72 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 22.23 (σ = 2.08)
best avg12: 22.23 (σ = 2.08)

session avg: 22.23 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 22.22

24.27, *18.74, 19.77, 24.20, 19.62, 19.76*, 20.21, 25.16, 22.16, 23.67, 23.47, 25.61


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 59.52 sq2 solve. I think I'm using a decent method. What does anyone else use?



Reduction. Also gtfo my UWR territory. What's your best avg12?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2010)

Sub 20 3x3 avg of 12! 19.47.
And 15.30 single.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2010)

1:40.81 

My method involves solving all of the left hand block on D (two corners and two edges) and then 2-gen-ing to reduce the rest of the corners. I then tend to do 2-gen cubeshape and then solve as normal. I still can't reduce very well though :/


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2010)

10:04.785 5x5 Illusion on qcube sim.

That was awful >_>


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 11, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> my last 5 competitions result in
> 
> 33, 30, (27), (37), 27 = 30 Average of 5 FMC
> 
> Hope to push it to sub 30 this weekend



30, (27), (37), 27, 32 = 29,67 Average of 5

Sub 30!


----------



## avgdi (Sep 11, 2010)

2 days ago I got my first sub 20 3x3 solve. 19.47 and it was non lucky!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome job Sebastien! I haven't done sub30 at all yet  Too bad, if you just go by individual solves, you don't have a sub30 avg5.

If it makes you feel any better, NOBODY has done that ;-)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 11, 2010)

2x2
Average of 12: 3.81
1. 4.04 R' F U2 R' F U F U' R2 
2. 4.31 R2 U F' U R' U' F' U' 
3. (5.05) F R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 
4. 3.65 U' R F' U2 F' R' U' F 
5. 4.31 U2 R' U2 R' U' F R' F' U2 
6. 3.90 F R U F2 U' R U2 F2 U' 
7. 2.99 U' F U2 F R U2 R F2 
8. 3.61 U R2 U F2 R' F R F' U' 
9. 3.39 U2 R U R2 U F2 R2 U2 
10. 3.49 U' R F R U2 F' U F U 
11. (2.77) U R2 F2 U R F2 R F2 R U' 
12. 4.43 F' R' U F' U2 R F' R2 

Using a combination of Ortega and CLL (some with COLL algs >.<)
First ever sub-4 AO12 for 2x2 for me
Ridiculously easy scrambles
PB AO5 is also in there:
2.99, (3.61), 3.39, 3.49, (2.77) = 3.29


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2010)

37.41 3x3x4 solve, should have been much faster though, messed up on outer layers.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 12, 2010)

Clock OH avg50: 20.63

23.08, 20.03, 21.88, 19.84, 22.38, 23.83, 23.68, 21.63, 16.86, 21.21, 23.00, 22.44, 28.05, 20.96, 19.25, 19.66, 20.65, 19.81, 20.53, 20.30, 22.18, 19.22, 18.66, 19.75, 19.15, 21.27, 20.15, 22.40, 17.38, 19.02, 20.58, 21.18, 18.91, 20.68, 24.46, 21.30, 17.59, 21.11, 19.05, 19.78, 20.34, 20.18, 18.90, 19.09, 20.27, 20.09, 21.69, 19.69, 21.36, 20.52

19.79 avg12 in there.

Also due to an interesting glitch in qqtimer, these are the scrambles:



Spoiler



Session average: 20.63
1. 23.08 F R2 U R' U2 R' U R U'
2. 20.03 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
3. 21.88 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
4. 19.84 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
5. 22.38 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
6. 23.83 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
7. 23.68 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
8. 21.63 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
9. (16.86) R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
10. 21.21 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
11. 23.00 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
12. 22.44 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
13. (28.05) R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
14. 20.96 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
15. 19.25 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
16. 19.66 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
17. 20.65 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
18. 19.81 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
19. 20.53 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
20. 20.30 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
21. 22.18 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
22. 19.22 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
23. 18.66 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
24. 19.75 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
25. 19.15 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
26. 21.27 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
27. 20.15 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
28. 22.40 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
29. 17.38 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
30. 19.02 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
31. 20.58 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
32. 21.18 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
33. 18.91 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
34. 20.68 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
35. 24.46 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
36. 21.30 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
37. 17.59 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U
38. 21.11 (4, 6) / (3, -5) / (2, 4) / (2, 0) / (0) / (2) / (-3) / (-1) / (-1) / (6) / UUUd
39. 19.05 (0, 2) / (2, 3) / (3, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0) / (2) / (6) / (4) / (6) / (-3) / ddUd
40. 19.78 (0, -4) / (1, 5) / (-5, -1) / (-2, -4) / (4) / (-5) / (2) / (2) / (-1) / (2) / dUdd
41. 20.34 (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, 1) / (-3, 1) / (-4) / (-1) / (-1) / (2) / (-5) / (-1) / UUdd
42. 20.18 (-2, 4) / (2, -3) / (2, -4) / (4, 2) / (-3) / (-4) / (0) / (-1) / (2) / (0) / UddU
43. 18.90 (3, 3) / (3, -4) / (-1, 6) / (5, -5) / (2) / (3) / (4) / (3) / (-5) / (6) / dddU
44. 19.09 (4, -3) / (2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-1, -5) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (4) / (2) / (0) / UUdd
45. 20.27 (0, -1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (1) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (1) / (0) / dUdd
46. 20.09 (0, -1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (1) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (1) / (0) / dUdd
47. 21.69 (0, -1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (1) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (1) / (0) / dUdd
48. 19.69 (0, -1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (1) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (1) / (0) / dUdd
49. 21.36 (0, -1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (1) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (1) / (0) / dUdd
50. 20.52 (0, -1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (1) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (1) / (0) / dUdd


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2010)

2.20 2x2 average of 12

2.19, 2.78, 2.00, 2.15, 2.09, 2.16, 2.05, 3.05, 1.83, 2.36, 1.63, 2.40
Probably the best average I've ever got without stupidly easy scrambles.
Scrambles below. However, they're long 3gen scrambles (I've started using them because they never influence how I solve the cube, like optimal scrambles sometimes inevitably do).


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.20
1. 2.19 R2 F R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R U2 R' F' R U2 F' R F R' F' U R' U2 F' U' F 
2. 2.78 F2 R F2 U2 R U R F R' U' R2 F R2 F U' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 
3. 2.00 U' F' U2 F U R2 U2 R F2 R F' U' F2 R F U2 F U' F' R2 F U F' R2 F' 
4. 2.15 R2 U2 R2 F' U R F' U2 F2 R' F R' U R2 F R U2 F U' R2 U' F' U2 R U2 
5. 2.09 F2 R U2 R F2 R U' F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' F2 U2 F' 
6. 2.16 F' U F U2 F2 R' F' U F' R U2 R F2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' 
7. 2.05 R' U2 R F' R2 U' F U2 F U2 R U' R U F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F 
8. (3.05) U2 R' U F2 R2 F R' F2 U F R2 U F' U R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
9. 1.83 F' U R2 F R2 F' R' U' R F R F' U2 F2 R' U' F' U2 F R2 U' F' U F U 
10. 2.36 F R U' R' U' R' U2 F2 U2 F R U2 R F U R2 F R2 U R' F U F2 U' F2 
11. (1.63) F' U R' F' R U2 F R2 F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F' R' U R U R F R F' U' F 
12. 2.40 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F U2 F' U F2 U' R' U' R F' R F2 R' U2 F2 R F R U F2


----------



## chris w (Sep 12, 2010)

finally sub13 a12 
11.72, 14.01, (10.18), (19.30), 12.35, 12.62, 13.67, 14.38, 12.28, 13.40, 12.94, 12.34 = 12.97 σ = 0.82
10.18 was oll skip but whatever il take it 
EDIT: 12.73 a12, 14.15 a100 with 75% of the solves sub 15, 49% sub 14 and 1 8.43 solve


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 12, 2010)

chris w said:


> finally sub13 a12
> 11.72, 14.01, (10.18), (19.30), 12.35, 12.62, 13.67, 14.38, 12.28, 13.40, 12.94, 12.34 = 12.97 σ = 0.82
> 10.18 was oll skip but whatever il take it



:tu


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 2.20 2x2 average of 12
> 
> 2.19, 2.78, 2.00, 2.15, 2.09, 2.16, 2.05, 3.05, 1.83, 2.36, 1.63, 2.40
> Probably the best average I've ever got without stupidly easy scrambles.
> ...



How long did it take you to get that fast? An hour? 2 hours?

Great average, impressive.


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2010)

Borrowed Tim Major's clock yesterday

12.74, 12.23, (16.20), 12.14, 12.78, 12.02, 11.69, 15.21, 12.13, (10.77), 12.94, 12.14 = 12.60

Also 2x2

best avg100: 2.42 (σ = 0.58)
Keyboard


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 12, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Borrowed Tim Major's clock yesterday
> 
> 12.74, 12.23, (16.20), 12.14, 12.78, 12.02, 11.69, 15.21, 12.13, (10.77), 12.94, 12.14 = 12.60


Give it back to him. I'm not comfortable with this.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 12, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Borrowed Tim Major's clock yesterday
> ...



Chickened much?  Go, Feliks!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

I seemed to have actually accomplished a fair bit today. 

2x2 avg 12
(3.28), 3.84, 4.88, 4.31, 4.30, 6.43, 3.44, 3.97, 4.33, 3.78, 4.71, (DNF) = 4.4 
New PB.  I could have got sub-4 on that last solve, but I had an internal pop.  The counting 6.43 slowed me down a bit, but I am happy with 4 counting sub-4s.
Using a maru lubed + tightened LanLan on a stackmat.

RU' x 63 - 16.71
7.54 tps!  On a stackmat with a maru lubed + tightened Guhong.

3x3 - 13.97 
2nd best solve ever (PLL skip), but I somehow got an LL skip on my PB, so this is pretty good. Using a maru lubed + tightened Guhong on a stackmat.

I know that no one cares, but I got 9.44 2x2 OH PB. I just saw my old one and had the urge to beat it. Again, using a maru lubed + tightened LanLan on a stackmat.

No one will care about this either, but I got 1.04 avg 5 and 0.96 single on the 2x2 scramble Rowe Hessler had for his WR solve. Again, using a maru lubed + tightened LanLan on a stackmat.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 12, 2010)

sub 15 single and 4 sub 20 avg of 5 20.16 avg of 12


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just decided to do a jflysim 3x3x2 to see what my tps is like.

1. 6.86 r2 L2 r2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 b2 B2 U2 r2 L2 R2 B2 R2 r2 U2 f2 D2 f2 D U R2 l2 f2 F2 l2 B2 D2 r2 F2 U D2 f2 b2 F2 b2 D f2 U L2 l2 D L2 l2 U R2

Solution: y' U2' R2' U' y' R2' F2 R2' y U y' U R2' U R2' U2 B2' U R2' U' y' R2' U2 R2' U2 R2' U2 y' R2 r2 U r2 R2 U r2 R2 F2 R2 r2 F2 U2

39/6.86 = ~5.1 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)

22.83 OH single wat. antisune and pll skip

PB was 29 yesterday.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 12, 2010)

Spoiler



Session average: 9.92
1. 10.14 L R2 U2 L2 D' F2 B' L2 D2 R' B U L' U L2 B' L2 B' R2 F' L' U D' R B 
2. 9.94 U L D F2 L' U R2 L' B' D2 L' D' R2 D B2 L2 R B F D U' F2 L' B D 
3. 9.73 U D B U2 R' B' U B2 F' D2 L U2 F R2 D2 B F' L2 R F D' F' L2 D' B' 
4. 10.08 R' D' F B L2 F2 D2 B' D' B2 U2 F2 D U' R2 F L' D' F' B U D L2 F U 
5. 11.17 F U2 F D R B2 R' L' U2 L D' R U2 D' B F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' F2 U' B2 
6. (12.19) U L U' B' L' R' B' L' D' L B' D' B' D2 L U R2 B' D L' B' F D2 U R 
7. 9.47 U B D2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 B U' B2 R' D' L U2 F U' B2 D L U B U2 D' 
8. 9.74 D' B2 U F B2 D L D R' D' U R L2 B' F U D R2 U D' F2 U' D R B2 
9. 9.87 F B D R' B' D2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 L D2 F2 D F' U' R2 L' F' D' R' B F' 
10. 9.62 L F2 U' R2 D R B' R' F' D' U F U D2 L D2 B' D2 B2 D' F L' U2 F' U 
11. 10.86 B' U2 R2 D2 L B' F2 R D' B2 L' D F U' B' R' U' L F2 L2 B' D B2 U' D 
12. 9.92 U' F L2 B2 D R2 U B U D' R' D' B2 F U' F2 R F' D L D' L B F R' 
13. 9.89 F B2 D' F2 L' U' R2 F' B2 L2 B' R L2 U' D2 R B F2 D2 B2 L B R2 D U2 
14. 12.13 L D2 F' D2 F2 R U L' U' F' D L2 F' U R' B L R' B' F L' D B2 L R' 
15. (8.34) U2 R' B U2 B R L2 B2 L U' B' U' L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F L' D2 L2 D' B' F' 
16. 8.73 D F B D U B' U2 B' L B R2 B' F R2 L2 D' F' U' B2 L' F2 B' D' F2 D2 
17. 9.31 R2 L B2 U' R' L2 U' B L D B U' L R' D' L2 R F' L' D' L2 F2 L' D2 F 
18. 9.23 U' D' B' U B U' R D2 U2 B' D R' D' U2 L' F B L2 B' R U' R' D' B F2 
19. 10.71 R B2 R2 B' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R F B' D F' D B U2 F U F2 R' F2 D L R' 
20. 9.22 U2 L F' D2 B F' R2 U' F' B U' B' R U L D B' R U D2 R L' F' R2 L 
21. 10.53 R2 L B' F R2 B U' D L2 F U' R2 D' B U' R' L2 B2 R2 L F' L U R2 U' 
22. 9.33 L F2 D' L D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 D' F2 L R' U' F' L' D2 B F D F B2 L2 B R' 
23. 10.67 B F2 L' D2 F U' F2 U' R D' B' D L2 R U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' F U2 R' 
24. 9.63 D2 F U D' L D L' R' B2 F' L U2 R2 L U B2 F' L2 F' U' B L' U L2 F 
25. 10.67 D' F2 B' U' D R' L F L' F B' R F2 U' F D B2 R' U' B' R F' U F L' 
26. 8.50 F L' F2 R D' B L F' D' L B' L R B' R D2 B2 L' B L R U2 L' U2 R' 
27. 9.82 F' U' D2 R' B' F L R U R2 D' U' B' D' B L' D F2 R F2 U2 F' B2 R2 L2 
28. 9.81 U2 L' F' B U' D' L' F B2 D2 R F' L2 U' L R2 U' D2 L B2 D' B U2 B D2 
29. 10.66 U2 F L U' R D2 L U B' R' D' F' L B' U' R D' B2 L B L2 F R' D B' 
30. 9.92 F U2 R2 F L U2 F2 L F' D' B' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 U' R2 L F' U2 L 
31. 9.90 L' F L' B2 D' L R B2 F2 D R2 D R' F' D2 B2 L' R' U2 R' U' D2 B' U R' 
32. 11.06 B2 L D' L' D' B' R' B L B2 U' L2 D2 U B2 R U2 B' R L2 B' L' D' U L 
33. 9.97 F' R2 U' B' F' D2 R2 U' B' F U D R2 L F2 B U2 L R2 B2 U2 R F2 D F' 
34. 9.18 L F2 U2 F2 B' L' B2 F2 R U2 D2 R L' D L' D2 F2 R' U' L' R F L' B2 F2 
35. 9.89 B' F' R2 F' B R' L2 D2 R' D' R' F U2 B' L2 D2 B' L' B' U2 R2 U' F' D2 F' 
36. 8.56 F U2 B L D L F U B D' R F R2 F' B' L' R' D2 R L' B' F U2 D2 B' 
37. 9.22 L' F2 B' L F L' D L2 R F U2 B' L U' F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F L D2 L R2 D 
38. 8.38 U2 L B F2 L F2 D' F' U F' B' U' B2 D2 F' R U' R' U R2 F' B R F' B2 
39. 9.85 R2 F' L' R U F U' R' D' U2 F2 B' U R L2 D L' D' U2 F' U' B D' U F 
40. 9.17 B L2 F' B2 R2 U' R' B D B F' L B2 D' B L R D2 B' D U' B2 L R2 B' 
41. 10.40 F2 B' D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 L F' B' R2 L2 F2 R' L' U2 R' F2 D F' L' F L B2 
42. 10.11 D2 U B2 R' D R D2 R' L D2 F R F2 U2 R L2 B2 D2 U R' F2 D' R2 F2 R' 
43. 8.59 D2 B' F R2 B F R' L' F' D2 U' B' R B R2 U' R' L F' D' F' B' U D F2 
44. 9.59 F2 D2 F R B' F R2 F' U' L' D L' F2 B U L' D R D B' F' L U2 F2 R2 
45. 10.19 L D' F R B D U B U' L' F2 B2 D' L' U' R2 D' B' R' D L2 U L' B' L' 
46. 10.51 L' R U2 B2 D' L2 R2 B R U' F' D R D U R' L2 D F B' U' D' R2 U2 F' 
47. 11.40 L' R' U' B' R' L2 D' F2 D2 U' L' F2 U' F2 B2 R' F2 D2 U' R2 L2 B' D' B' D2 
48. 10.45 B2 U2 F' L B' L' F B' U2 R U' B' F' R2 U' L F2 D' B F' D2 F' B' D2 U 
49. 11.15 R2 U B' U2 D' R2 L' D2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B R2 B F L' U' L' U D B' F2 D' 
50. 9.52 R2 L F2 R' D B' D' L2 R2 B2 F' D' R F D' F D2 R' L D' L2 B' U' L2 R'


stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.34
worst time: 12.19

current avg5: 10.70 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 8.98 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 10.09 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)

waiting for Dayan Lingyun
my A5 sucks 

EDIT：10.33 a5 using micro alpha xD
EDIT:
10.62, 11.55, 10.18, 10.75, 9.56, 10.69, 10.21, 10.34, (15.20), (9.44), 10.32, 11.15=10.54 Micro Alpha(i mean the smallest Alpha product)



Escher said:


> Does anybody know the UWR for this cube?


----------



## plechoss (Sep 12, 2010)

Jflysim
stats:
number of times: 1006/1006
best time: 4.89
worst time: 17.67
best avg5: 7.90 (σ = 0.09) - (9.41), (7.64), 7.78, 8.00, 7.92
best avg12: 8.40 (σ = 0.69) - (6.63), 7.41, 9.11, 7.98, 9.48, (11.91), 7.42, 8.05, 8.83, 8.27, 8.30, 9.19
best avg100: 9.29 (σ = 1.21)


Spoiler



8.77, 8.64, 10.89, (4.89), 8.61, 9.99, 8.64, 9.75, 9.72, 9.10, 9.33, 10.20, 11.27, 8.89, 8.39, 9.34, 10.13, 8.67, 8.28, 10.70, 7.89, 10.88, 9.80, 9.89, 8.94, 9.31, 9.47, 8.58, 9.44, 11.05, 10.17, 11.41, 11.14, 9.06, 7.45, 8.64, 7.19, 10.19, 9.80, 9.28, 10.86, 8.59, 7.67, 9.55, 9.19, 9.41, 9.50, 8.36, 7.94, 11.19, 8.47, 9.86, 8.17, 9.14, 10.73, 8.05, 12.88, 10.22, 8.33, 8.23, 9.49, 13.00, 9.92, 9.67, 9.98, 9.53, 8.97, 10.64, 6.63, 7.41, 9.11, 7.98, 9.48, 11.91, 7.42, 8.05, 8.83, 8.27, 8.30, 9.19, 9.67, 7.44, 7.72, 11.89, 8.55, 9.78, 10.67, 8.20, 9.67, 10.03, 8.08, (13.59), 8.78, 9.16, 7.33, 8.91, 8.69, 9.83, 9.00, 7.98


best avg1000: 9.80 (σ = 1.54)


Spoiler



8.72, 10.08, 12.64, 11.52, 9.20, 10.45, 6.56, 9.06, 9.14, 16.48, 8.70, 9.31, 8.42, 9.27, 9.30, 7.16, 10.09, 8.70, 9.14, 8.52, 7.84, 9.52, 7.19, 7.59, 9.22, 9.72, 10.59, 9.42, 10.13, 7.33, 7.86, 9.55, 9.92, 9.41, 8.81, 10.42, 10.45, 12.11, 9.17, 9.34, 8.31, 9.00, 8.67, 9.03, (17.67), 10.56, 10.45, 15.89, 8.92, 10.38, 9.24, 9.44, 12.61, 11.86, 10.11, 13.09, 8.50, 8.38, 11.34, 9.58, 10.84, 12.52, 9.08, 8.50, 7.06, 11.02, 10.03, 12.81, 13.11, 9.27, 15.00, 9.31, 8.83, 9.52, 9.83, 11.44, 9.08, 8.30, 7.63, 10.52, 7.58, 9.16, 7.86, 9.69, 9.88, 10.47, 7.86, 10.81, 8.44, 12.25, 8.33, 10.05, 11.17, 14.66, 10.81, 8.25, 9.20, 9.39, 14.08, 7.48, 12.25, 14.84, 8.16, 9.30, 12.19, 12.55, 9.14, 9.16, 9.58, 9.41, 8.49, 7.28, 9.69, 9.20, 9.72, 9.42, 9.41, 9.59, 13.38, 8.63, 10.31, 9.08, 10.50, 9.63, 9.63, 10.20, 13.30, 8.95, 14.30, 10.64, 12.39, 11.77, 9.94, 8.70, 11.89, 9.45, 10.63, 10.24, 11.05, 10.61, 11.09, 10.56, 9.23, 13.94, 8.09, 8.08, 9.88, 9.08, 10.72, 9.13, 10.17, 8.59, 8.34, 6.91, 11.89, 7.77, 10.25, 9.25, 8.83, 9.83, 9.22, 10.69, 9.05, 9.11, 8.61, 11.81, 9.17, 9.03, 10.66, 11.75, 7.92, 9.22, 8.50, 9.41, 8.86, 10.17, 8.16, 9.45, 9.81, 9.41, 7.64, 7.78, 8.00, 7.92, 9.66, 8.05, 9.95, 10.41, 12.95, 8.14, 9.77, 8.61, 9.23, 13.55, 9.11, 10.81, 14.14, 12.05, 12.17, 11.23, 9.00, 9.44, 14.00, 10.34, 8.31, 11.25, 8.19, 10.74, 13.22, 9.45, 11.00, 9.28, 9.41, 9.81, 9.28, 9.53, 12.14, 9.73, 11.70, 14.75, 8.92, 9.75, 7.39, 11.36, 10.38, 9.25, 13.36, 10.80, 8.81, 10.80, 9.59, 10.19, 9.28, 11.95, 9.88, 11.00, 8.95, 9.66, 9.00, 13.00, 11.39, 8.97, 10.00, 6.94, 9.31, 10.59, 10.52, 10.33, 14.58, 11.05, 11.36, 10.06, 11.44, 13.36, 11.39, 9.64, 9.39, 9.02, 8.53, 10.75, 10.44, 8.34, 13.58, 6.69, 10.59, 10.44, 8.02, 12.69, 7.81, 10.69, 11.23, 11.72, 9.11, 13.69, 10.25, 12.78, 8.53, 11.58, 11.33, 8.39, 7.28, 9.25, 8.36, 10.31, 10.31, 10.02, 10.00, 11.63, 12.63, 9.44, 8.88, 8.55, 10.88, 11.58, 10.91, 10.70, 8.88, 12.14, 9.19, 10.47, 7.31, 10.52, 10.85, 11.19, 9.41, 9.19, 8.58, 7.69, 8.69, 13.07, 9.25, 9.89, 11.32, 7.25, 9.55, 10.72, 10.97, 8.85, 8.58, 11.77, 10.17, 11.11, 8.77, 8.64, 10.89, (4.89), 8.61, 9.99, 8.64, 9.75, 9.72, 9.10, 9.33, 10.20, 11.27, 8.89, 8.39, 9.34, 10.13, 8.67, 8.28, 10.70, 7.89, 10.88, 9.80, 9.89, 8.94, 9.31, 9.47, 8.58, 9.44, 11.05, 10.17, 11.41, 11.14, 9.06, 7.45, 8.64, 7.19, 10.19, 9.80, 9.28, 10.86, 8.59, 7.67, 9.55, 9.19, 9.41, 9.50, 8.36, 7.94, 11.19, 8.47, 9.86, 8.17, 9.14, 10.73, 8.05, 12.88, 10.22, 8.33, 8.23, 9.49, 13.00, 9.92, 9.67, 9.98, 9.53, 8.97, 10.64, 6.63, 7.41, 9.11, 7.98, 9.48, 11.91, 7.42, 8.05, 8.83, 8.27, 8.30, 9.19, 9.67, 7.44, 7.72, 11.89, 8.55, 9.78, 10.67, 8.20, 9.67, 10.03, 8.08, 13.59, 8.78, 9.16, 7.33, 8.91, 8.69, 9.83, 9.00, 7.98, 10.09, 11.09, 9.47, 9.44, 7.97, 8.09, 9.92, 14.25, 7.97, 9.70, 9.56, 10.91, 10.50, 6.95, 11.45, 10.42, 6.44, 7.00, 9.91, 13.06, 9.11, 8.63, 9.67, 9.74, 8.02, 8.53, 9.23, 7.56, 14.31, 11.52, 10.81, 7.89, 9.81, 8.36, 7.33, 10.25, 9.17, 10.70, 10.66, 7.94, 11.66, 11.50, 10.05, 8.41, 8.14, 9.23, 8.03, 9.16, 7.63, 11.44, 10.47, 9.63, 10.42, 9.09, 11.08, 10.30, 10.13, 9.70, 8.09, 9.74, 8.92, 9.80, 8.64, 8.66, 10.41, 8.28, 7.81, 8.30, 10.56, 10.36, 9.28, 9.64, 7.48, 9.97, 12.17, 11.38, 7.50, 7.78, 7.74, 10.73, 14.38, 8.95, 10.74, 10.44, 10.05, 11.28, 10.63, 10.89, 11.45, 8.72, 9.84, 8.94, 9.27, 9.06, 10.61, 10.02, 11.23, 8.19, 9.19, 7.36, 11.17, 9.11, 10.34, 7.55, 10.19, 9.73, 12.11, 10.94, 7.78, 8.28, 10.73, 9.23, 9.00, 9.11, 8.97, 9.50, 13.36, 9.05, 10.38, 8.33, 9.70, 10.27, 11.36, 12.39, 9.95, 8.44, 9.05, 7.67, 10.23, 11.13, 13.56, 7.61, 9.03, 9.81, 10.17, 9.39, 9.38, 9.45, 9.17, 9.81, 9.98, 9.77, 9.88, 12.45, 13.03, 10.67, 11.63, 9.28, 9.45, 9.05, 7.86, 10.78, 11.23, 7.72, 7.72, 12.16, 12.13, 8.14, 9.67, 8.78, 8.66, 9.00, 8.66, 8.83, 15.39, 9.55, 9.27, 13.11, 7.84, 9.25, 9.69, 8.16, 8.89, 9.78, 10.22, 9.17, 9.05, 12.56, 9.80, 10.77, 8.94, 8.14, 9.42, 11.52, 11.83, 8.41, 9.03, 9.67, 10.39, 9.59, 11.02, 8.30, 11.36, 9.05, 9.27, 9.58, 8.33, 8.64, 10.45, 11.58, 9.20, 8.80, 5.91, 9.36, 11.88, 10.22, 8.16, 7.75, 8.36, 8.22, 8.20, 7.66, 11.17, 7.95, 8.44, 8.88, 9.66, 9.25, 8.77, 7.52, 9.67, 8.24, 10.20, 8.80, 8.33, 10.78, 10.25, 10.78, 9.13, 7.67, 7.61, 10.84, 7.45, 8.47, 9.59, 9.20, 8.42, 10.41, 12.33, 8.30, 8.30, 7.58, 10.80, 9.23, 8.97, 9.42, 11.77, 10.77, 8.59, 11.14, 8.31, 13.14, 9.02, 8.58, 8.75, 10.09, 9.78, 10.64, 9.84, 9.45, 7.97, 9.42, 6.77, 10.25, 10.63, 9.36, 10.23, 10.66, 9.45, 8.69, 9.84, 11.94, 12.33, 8.78, 8.11, 8.73, 9.14, 7.39, 12.06, 9.24, 9.95, 9.02, 10.56, 9.22, 10.39, 11.61, 11.06, 10.80, 8.99, 9.31, 6.59, 12.86, 8.17, 9.80, 11.06, 9.78, 9.17, 11.05, 9.83, 9.27, 10.84, 10.27, 8.70, 9.02, 9.83, 9.25, 9.63, 17.13, 9.95, 8.39, 7.75, 10.56, 10.59, 11.69, 9.09, 8.31, 11.56, 9.77, 9.66, 8.78, 8.11, 10.42, 8.17, 8.34, 10.69, 9.22, 9.14, 8.06, 9.11, 7.69, 9.59, 10.39, 9.91, 9.52, 9.75, 11.17, 9.86, 12.33, 11.67, 10.23, 8.03, 11.36, 9.80, 8.13, 9.91, 12.41, 9.27, 9.19, 9.22, 10.38, 11.19, 9.05, 10.75, 9.22, 7.53, 9.08, 8.55, 9.77, 9.89, 10.53, 9.59, 12.20, 8.14, 11.14, 11.05, 9.52, 8.42, 11.02, 10.84, 11.36, 8.94, 8.45, 11.00, 9.50, 9.81, 11.91, 11.55, 9.14, 6.39, 11.39, 11.36, 8.56, 10.08, 10.44, 8.80, 9.14, 9.52, 7.81, 11.81, 9.91, 9.97, 8.31, 8.58, 12.89, 8.73, 10.52, 9.19, 9.09, 9.64, 8.16, 6.80, 9.67, 10.89, 8.92, 7.63, 10.72, 9.06, 10.36, 8.74, 7.78, 6.86, 8.42, 10.58, 9.31, 9.13, 9.63, 9.70, 10.67, 8.39, 11.27, 11.63, 10.34, 9.88, 8.08, 6.09, 13.50, 8.94, 8.63, 9.36, 8.61, 11.74, 9.89, 10.86, 10.92, 10.08, 9.03, 9.56, 7.81, 12.20, 9.97, 12.20, 10.55, 9.45, 7.16, 8.19, 9.59, 10.78, 10.25, 9.91, 9.91, 9.91, 9.64, 9.16, 9.28, 9.19, 9.14, 10.30, 11.08, 9.47, 11.83, 10.31, 13.30, 9.02, 9.92, 10.22, 10.59, 11.14, 9.56, 8.38, 11.55, 9.95, 10.19, 12.45, 9.92, 12.89, 8.70, 10.06, 7.25, 10.83, 9.42, 10.78, 12.83, 9.42, 11.38, 9.47, 9.45, 10.08, 11.63, 10.64, 9.44, 10.38, 7.63, 10.55, 11.34, 12.16, 7.77, 8.55, 11.94, 8.13, 10.92, 8.98, 10.16, 8.98, 7.45, 11.13, 9.45, 9.22, 9.39, 8.89, 10.17, 9.28, 11.84, 10.81, 9.48, 8.58, 10.16, 11.34, 11.03, 9.52, 11.59, 10.78, 9.81, 8.61, 11.45, 7.66, 9.72, 8.28, 10.92, 8.55, 8.38, 8.95, 9.70, 8.81, 12.94, 9.72, 10.36, 9.72, 10.05, 10.33, 10.78, 11.14, 10.16, 11.17, 11.09, 10.45, 9.50, 12.28, 10.91, 10.38, 8.74, 9.91, 10.92, 9.70, 11.20, 7.60, 10.02, 7.53, 11.72, 8.72, 9.44, 12.75, 9.39, 7.24, 10.97, 10.22, 9.09, 11.55, 10.28, 8.09, 8.45, 10.20, 9.53, 8.78, 7.89, 10.17, 8.25, 9.74, 9.19



5.91 fullstep 
scramble - U R2 D2 U B' D' F U L' R2 B' R' U' B D2 R' B' R2 D' cross on D 
solution :
U L F' L U L' D' U R' U' 
R U' R' U' L' U' L 
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' 
R U R' U' L R' F R F' L' 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
54 moves/ 5.91s = 9,13 tps


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

lolwtf.

*Average of 5: 9.46*
1. 9.25 R' F2 R' F' U B2 D2 L B2 L R' U2 B L2 F' R2 U2 D2 R' L' U2 B' F2 U2 L 
2. 9.85 L' B R' D L F2 R2 L2 D2 L' U R' U L' U2 R U' B F' R' U2 D' L2 B2 F 
3. (9.17) F R F U2 D L2 R' U F2 U' D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 B2 U F' L2 U' 
4. 9.28 R' L' D2 R D U B2 D' B2 L' U2 L R2 D L D' R2 B2 U2 F R F2 B2 L2 F' 
5. 11.60 F' U2 L R D2 U' R' L2 U2 F2 L' D2 B' U2 L' R2 U2 D' F B D2 B2 D' F' D2

No skips >_>


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)

1:45.29 megaminx solve.

EDIT: Sorting a deck of playing cards in 1:51.55 on 3rd attempt. afaik, WR is 1:20.

EDIT2: Sorting a deck of cards in 1:39.19


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> EDIT: Sorting a deck of playing cards in 1:51.55 on 3rd attempt. afaik, WR is 1:20.


Nah, WR is like 45 or something. I've done under 1:10 (got a 1:07 just now in fact). I use a sorting order that I find comfortable but I could learn whatever one the record books want without losing time.



plechoss said:


> Jflysim
> stats:
> number of times: 1006/1006
> best avg5: 7.90 (σ = 0.09) - (9.41), (7.64), 7.78, 8.00, 7.92
> ...


HOLY ****


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 9,13 tps



My jaw literally dropped when I read that. You are insane Michal.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 12, 2010)

Finished ELS, on to CLS.


----------



## Brunito (Sep 12, 2010)

plechloss? with computer cube or with normal two handed avg?


----------



## Brunito (Sep 12, 2010)

Erik did a 9.5x avg ER and Coni did in the second round a 10.06avg Kai told me and Kai also did a sub 1 blindfold 58.55 i think


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Sorting a deck of playing cards in 1:51.55 on 3rd attempt. afaik, WR is 1:20.
> ...



wat. Its kinda fun, ill practise a bit. I just got 1:26.76. What "method" do you use for sorting? I go through the deck and sort into 4 piles of suits, then sort each one from king to ace.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 12, 2010)

This page claims 36.1s:
http://www.recordholders.org/en/records/cardsorting.html


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 12, 2010)

The first 5 solves were GREAT!
13.17, 13.13, 13.23, 10.76, (10.73), (17.38), 16.21, 13.95, 13.82, 14.05, 15.12, 14.35 = 13.83

13.17, 13.13, (13.23), 10.76, (10.73) = 12.20

Also, (10.38), 13.25, 13.55, (15.75), 13.78, 13.53, 13.72, 15.74, 13.78, 12.36, 13.73, 12.99 = 13.64 (is my best avg12)

I love this FII.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



I do that. 36 seconds is pretty crazy though, maybe he has a better method.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorting all cards on the table and then quickly sweeping them up boustrophedon style, maybe. The page says "A large table should be used.".


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG!!! FIRST SUB-2 AVERAGE OF 5 ON MASTER MAGIC!!!

Times: (1.96), 1.97, (2.28), 1.97, 1.97

Average: 1.97

I must get this officially!!!


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> OMG!!! FIRST SUB-2 AVERAGE OF 5 ON MASTER MAGIC!!!
> 
> Times: (1.96), 1.97, (2.28), 1.97, 1.97
> 
> ...



Nice standard dev


----------



## plechoss (Sep 12, 2010)

Brunito said:


> plechloss? with computer cube or with normal two handed avg?


Computer cube of course


----------



## r_517 (Sep 12, 2010)

PB

avg of 5 = 7.09
1.	6.89	u=-4,d=-3 / u=2,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdd
2.	(9.16)	u=-5,d=-2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUdU
3.	(6.15)	u=6,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUUU
4.	7.67	u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dddU
5.	6.72	u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=0 / UUUU

Best Single: 5.58 
u=0,d=0 / u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdd


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 12, 2010)

Just learned EO+Line the other day. Was averaging 18-22 with CFOP. 

*Average of 5: 18.98*
1. 18.86 B U2 F' D2 U' F' B' D2 F2 U R U' L' F' L D B' D L B2 F2 L2 D R B
2. (19.62) D' L U' D L' D2 U2 L D' L2 U R2 D B U' B R' L2 B R2 F2 R' L2 U R
3. (18.32) B F2 D2 B2 F' L' R F R2 D2 F B R L' B' L R' F2 B2 D L2 U R' U' L
4. 18.71 U' D' F U2 R F' B' U2 D L U2 L D' U B' D2 F R F2 D B2 D2 R2 B D'
5. 19.37 B D2 L B2 D F' R U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 L' R D2 B' R' B2 L' F2 D B' U


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 13, 2010)

first sub-22 avg5 and first sub-23 avg12 on 3x3

best avg5: 21.86 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 22.84 (σ = 1.47)

And somehow I managed to only get 2 sub-20 solves out of all 42 solves I did...and neither one was included in those averages


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 13, 2010)

About 10 minutes ago, I downed a litre of water in 38.84 seconds. Yeah.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 13, 2010)

Ooo 5x5 clock sim

first sub-50: 46.176
163 Moves
3.53 mps

EDIT:

42.276
162 moves
3.832 mps


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 13, 2010)

Computer 3x3

18.62 ave of 5
20.14 ave of 12
23.07 ave of 50

lol. 6-7 seconds off my physical cube PBs. But then again, I am using 3 LLL minus the G perms.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2010)

4x4 sim blah blah

30.965 30.13 (27.46) 33.342 33.736 29.917 33.478 (36.99) 28.744 34.244 32.334 33.622 => *32.051* avg12

fewer parities than normal


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sq1 avg12 - 54.98

Times were: 
55.11, 1:08.86, 52.78, 52.28, *45.87, 55.59, 45.62, 1:12.74, 45.93*, 59.27, 53.77, 1:00.31 
Bolded is 49.13 avg5


----------



## nathanajah (Sep 13, 2010)

3x3 Ao5


Average: 9.60
Standard Deviation: 0.08
Best Time: 7.31
Worst Time: 11.81
Individual Times:
1.	(7.31)
2.	9.72
3.	(11.81)
4.	9.46	
5.	9.61

1 PLL skip and 1 OLL skip


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> About 10 minutes ago, I downed a litre of water in 38.84 seconds. Yeah.



Now all you need to do is that with Orangina. 

Today, I got 56.22 PLL time attack. I only learnt what that was today, so I'm happy.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 13, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> About 10 minutes ago, I downed a litre of water in 38.84 seconds. Yeah.



Your next challenge:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cj-CirMbT0


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 minutes ago, I downed a litre of water in 38.84 seconds. Yeah.
> ...



 No one is this good at Orangina!

I told my Mum this, and the first thing she said was, "It's really bad for you."


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2010)

1:59.11 average of 5 on megaminx 

2:03.22, 1:55.10, (1:45.29), 2:05.20, 1:59.00 = 1:59.11


----------



## Shortey (Sep 13, 2010)

5.83 PLL skip 3x3, but I scrambled wrong.  Still counts, k?!
X-Cross and PLL skip


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 13, 2010)

Morten said:


> 5.83 PLL skip 3x3, but I scrambled wrong.  *Still counts, k?*!
> X-Cross and PLL skip



No, the OSC (Official Scrambling Comitte) does not allow you to use hand scrambles for good times!

Of course it counts, it's not like you set it up.  Well done!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2010)

3.60, 4.45, 4.41, (1.54), 3.50, 3.71, 4.67, 3.46, (4.68), 4.49, 3.92, 2.71 = 3.89

3x3 solving 1 face.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2010)

8.39

L' B R2 F2 L D' B' D' B2 U2 R' B' R U R' F D' L R2 F2 U' F' L2 B' F'

Not pb, but lolmovecount;

z2x' rUr' x'y' R'U'R2 x'y'
U'rUr'Ur2U'RUr'U'R
UR'U2R'D'RU2R'DR2
MUM'U2

*32* moves O_O (fullstep!)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 14, 2010)

18.02 average of 5 on clock..


----------



## Mewrius (Sep 14, 2010)

29.97 avg of 5 on 3x3
new PB and first sub 30 avg =D


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2010)

My accomplishment from the Swedish Open is that I now have official results in every event. I think I'm the second European (after Henrik) and maybe 4th/5th in the world? I had to do feet, magic, and master magic. Learnt magic the evening before, and master magic 2 minutes before (thanks Henrik )


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 29.37
1. 27.28 B' L F' D B' F' D U' B' L U2 B2 D2 L R' B2 R' B R' L U D' F L2 U2 
2. 31.16 B' D' F U2 L F' U2 L B' L2 U' L' U D2 F L' U R2 U' R' U' D2 B2 L' R2 
3. 25.97 U' R2 L D B2 U L F2 U' B2 R U2 R2 D' U B' L2 U2 B D' F2 R' F D B2 
4. 24.09 L2 U' R2 F2 L D U F2 U B2 D' R U R D' F D' B F' L2 U' L' B' D U' 
5. 29.70 R' U' B' F R2 D2 L B R' F R F D B' F' D2 R2 U B2 D' B' U' D B' U' 
6. (36.32) R' U' R2 B' L2 U' F' D' R' L B D R2 L2 D R2 D F B U R2 L2 U' F2 B2 
7. (21.04) D U' B' U B R' D' B2 R' B' F' D R' D' U' L2 F D2 L2 U R L B2 F2 R 
8. 34.04 B' R2 L' U2 D' F D' F2 D U2 R F2 R U' B U' R' B2 R U2 L2 F L' B' U' 
9. 29.26 F R2 U L2 R' F2 U2 L' B' L R' U' R2 U R2 F' L' U2 D2 R2 F L' R2 B L2 
10. 30.45 R L2 B2 F R F D B2 L' R B2 U2 B' D2 U B' D U' L D' B' D F2 B R 
11. 32.98 U' R2 F' B U R' L2 D F' L2 B' D' B2 F' U L' R B2 R F2 D' B R' U L 
12. 28.72 B' R B2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U F L2 R' U' R' L2 U2 F R2 B2 D R' B D F B

OH. PB by .01.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

I turned 15.5 today. Got my permit.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I turned 15.5 today. Got my permit.



congrats i got mine a few months ago

only downside is you lose those wonderful awkward stares at people next to you at red lights since you actually have to pay attention now


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 14, 2010)

Got my first blindfold solve. Still going for that sub-30 OH >.>


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 14, 2010)

PB Avg. 12 3x3x3:20.01
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 16.28
Worst Time: 21.81
Individual Times:
1.	20.78	B2 F U R' F R D U F2 D2 U B2 R' B U R' B' D U2 R' B2 D L2 R B2
2.	19.89	U2 B2 F2 U' B' L R' D U2 B2 F' R2 B U2 B' L' R2 F' L R' B' R' F' D B2
3.	(16.28)	D U B' F' L2 R' D' L' D' U' F U' B2 L' R' F' L2 D2 B' F' U2 L U L' F
4.	21.74	B R2 B2 D2 U' L' U' R B R D L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' D' U' L D F2 L R
5.	19.30	F2 D U' L R U2 B2 F2 R D U F' L' B U B L R2 B2 F D' U2 B' F' U2
6.	18.55	D U' F' R' B F L2 B' F2 D' U' L U R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B L F2 D L' U2 L
7.	21.02	L' B L' R D U2 R2 D' L' D' U' R' D2 F U B L' D F2 U' F L R' B2 D'
8.	(21.81)	D U L2 R F D2 L' R' F2 L' U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F U' B' D R2 D2 B' F R
9.	20.95	F2 R' F' U' L2 D2 R2 D' R' F' R' B F D2 R B D2 U2 L R2 B F2 L2 R B
10.	21.38	R B2 F U2 B2 R2 D' U2 F' L' R B' F2 U L' B2 L' R' D U' R2 D' U2 B2 F
11.	19.23	F' D L2 F' R2 F2 L B2 F' L R D2 R' U' L D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 F D U2 B2
12.	17.31	B F' R B' F' D R D F D B2 F' R' D B2 F2 L' D F D2 F2 D U' F2 R2So close to sub 20.FMCL


----------



## Weston (Sep 14, 2010)

4x4 is kind of fun now.
number of times: 12/12
best time: 46.02
worst time: 1:03.19

current avg5: 55.61 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 52.25 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 54.50 (σ = 3.41)
best avg12: 54.50 (σ = 3.41)

session avg: 54.50 (σ = 3.41)
session mean: 54.52

52.73, 46.02, 55.46, 51.99, 52.04, 1:03.19, 55.81, 1:01.74, 53.88, 48.41, 56.83, 56.13

46 is probably a PB.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 14, 2010)

14.82 3x3 single. It didn't feel like a 14 sec. solve so I'm surprised. Almost PB.


----------



## plechoss (Sep 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.83
1. 10.36 D' U2 L2 U L' D F D2 U R' B' L R2 U' R2 U R2 L U' R D2 U2 L' F2 U 
2. 10.06 R2 D2 L' D' R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B' L2 F' B' R2 B2 D' F2 R' D2 L' U' D' 
3. 9.33 F' B' U2 L' D' F' R2 L2 B R D L2 B' L2 B D R' U2 F' U2 D' L B2 D2 F2 
4. 9.68 R2 F' D2 F' B2 R2 U' L R D L' F2 D' B' L2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 B 
5. 9.81 B F' U2 D B' L' U' F2 U' F D2 L' D2 U' R2 L F R2 B' R2 U2 D2 B R' L' 
6. (11.12) L D2 B' F' D2 F L R2 F' L R U' L' U2 L F L F2 B' L' F' B2 U' L2 R' 
7. 10.31 R' U F B D' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 B' L U' R D L' D L2 B2 L' U B 
8. 10.65 B' F' R B2 F' U2 F2 L' D' F' L' R2 B2 R2 U' F B' R F' U' B' L2 U2 F' D2 
9. 9.42 D B' F D2 R L2 D' R2 L D' L2 U' L2 F L' F' D' L D' B F2 L' B' F R' 
10. 10.14 D' R D2 R2 L' F2 L' F2 R' U R U L F R' F' L2 B D U F2 U2 L2 R B' 
11. (8.49) D R F2 L' U2 R' F' R2 B U B' U' F' U2 L' D B L U R B2 R' B' U' L' 
12. 8.52 B2 L U' F2 L2 F' D F2 L B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 D B2 F R2 D F2 U2 B2
I think it's my fourth sub10


----------



## r_517 (Sep 14, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 minutes ago, I downed a litre of water in 38.84 seconds. Yeah.
> ...



my friend's comment on this:


> a single result isn't as convincing as average of 12


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 14, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



As my Mum said, "It's really bad for you." 18L in such a short amount of time would have to have some side effects. 

Today, I was on a plane for 8 hours (I'm in Vietnam now), and I spent most of it on 2x2. Did my first a50, and got 4.93. Sub-5! It's hard to believe that I couldn't get a sub-5 a12 for ages. I did another and got 4.89. 

Also on 2x2, 4.17 a12, and 3.83 a5. Pretty lucky.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2010)

16.89, 15.94, (21.64), 16.38, 15.20, 19.26, 15.75, 17.88, 19.09, 14.32, (13.88), 17.06 = 16.78 avg12

Colour neutral FreeFOP ^_^


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 15, 2010)

OH 
NL 21.67
Cleared session. Lost scramble. F2L was actually done around late 9's to low 10's. That's my first sub 10 I believe. One f2l pair was accidentally inserted during execution.


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 15, 2010)

Insane.

25.54, 19.73, 19.85, 19.38, 18.67, 19.54, 23.37, 22.14, 24.71, 25.03, 19.45, 17.86, 19.11, 22.25, 25.58, 15.87, 14.81, 20.48, 20.66, 23.51, 17.99, 19.89, 23.53, 17.33, 22.64

best time: 14.81
worst time: 25.58

current avg5: 20.17 (σ = 1.91)
*best avg5: 19.00 (σ = 2.22)*

current avg12: 20.42 (σ = 2.53)
*best avg12: 19.71 (σ = 2.10)*

session avg: 20.81 (σ = 2.58)
session mean: 20.76

I blew away my old a12 by almost 3 seconds, and my a5 by 0.8 seconds!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 15, 2010)

Ranked 8th on the 'sum of all average ranks'

Ranked 10th on the 'sum of all single ranks'


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2010)

My Dad can now do the first two layers on 3x3, completely intuitively. It's sometimes so frustrating to watch him do it though >_<
I think I'm going to have to teach him edge control for the cross on top, because he refuses to learn more algorithms. (I taught him 2 for 2x2, which I made sure would be transferable across to 3x3), so I guess I'll just teach him 1 for 3x3 (U-perm), so he'll use 3 algs all up.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 15, 2010)

12.20 PB Single! WTF? This came out of no where. NL too. I didn't expect the solve to be this fast. 0_0


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Average of 5: 59.77
1. (1:15.96) F' L2 Uw Fw' F' Uw F' B' Fw L' D U2 Fw' Uw2 B Uw' Fw R2 L Fw' R' L' D' B2 Fw2 D Fw' Rw' B2 Rw2 D2 B2 Fw' Uw R' U2 R Uw B L' 
2. (56.52) U2 R B' L' Uw Rw B F2 R U Uw' B F D2 L' Fw R2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 B L2 U' B' F Rw D2 Uw' Fw' F Rw Fw Uw2 Rw2 F Rw F2 Uw R2 
3. 59.63 R U R2 Rw' Fw2 L' Uw2 U' Fw' D Fw2 F' L' B Uw' D' Rw U2 Fw Uw' F2 L B' L' D2 F2 D' F' D2 R' U Fw B2 Rw' B2 U2 Rw Uw' F2 L2 
4. 59.38 D' L R' U' D L2 U R2 D' Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw Fw2 L F Rw' L U' Rw' F Fw' B2 D' Rw2 F' Uw2 L R D' Uw2 B2 Fw U2 B' Rw2 B Rw2 F' R2 
5. 1:00.29 R F2 D U' F Rw Fw' R Rw2 U' B R' Uw' R2 D' R U Uw2 L2 Uw L U2 R F2 U2 F R Rw' F' Rw' Uw2 B2 R2 D' L' U D Rw' U' Uw2

Tried to roll but got 1:11, so no use

EDIT: Also had a 51.98 single a few solves before. 2 edges solved after centres, and no parity of course


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 15, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Ranked 8th on the 'sum of all average ranks'
> 
> Ranked 10th on the 'sum of all single ranks'



You kicked me from the single list 

But I'm very happy with the 10th place at avg, it's so awesome to be one of the best 10 cubers in competition in the world!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 15, 2010)

46.89 sq2 single. UWR, right? I can get sub-40 soon


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 15, 2010)

6.38	R2 B F D' U' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' F2 U B2 L' R U L R F L' R2 B R2 F'

R U2 R' U' x2 y L F' L'
U y R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R
U L' U L
U2 y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U

Too bad I didn't cancel the LS with OLL, it would have been LL skip and therefore probably sub-6... Still new PB!

42/6.38 = 6.58 tps, yay sup-time


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2010)

17:36.90 7x7 OH

not really trying to go fast. sub 10 is easily possible (probably not by me though)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Ranked 8th on the 'sum of all average ranks'
> ...



I'm sorry  
But you'll be right back on the list after Euro! 

Yeah, I know, isn't it the best to be on that list!?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 15, 2010)

*15.28 avg100*

1 9's
0 10's
1 11's
4 12's
16 13's
24 14's
19 15's
21 16's
7 17's
5 18's
1 19's
1 20's

Second sub-10 time, but first 9.xx solve (PLL skip). Final moves were U U' U' U'
Also, second best avg12 at 14.43


----------



## joey (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't really done much "intense" cubing for aaaaaaagges. Just do solves throughout the day.

I did 200 solves today (in about 3 sittings). 

12.05 avg 200
Standard Deviation: 1.25
Best Time: 9.06
Worst Time: 16.30

11.97 best avg100
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 9.06
Worst Time: 16.30

11.38 avg12
10.98, 11.44, 10.91, 11.33, 10.56, 12.33, 12.53, 10.69, (13.17), 11.39, (10.45), 11.59

I guess the avg100 and 200 are PBs, but I haven't done them for a long time.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 15, 2010)

and 1:27 234 relay


----------



## r_517 (Sep 15, 2010)

New PBcan't have better luck
5.23 
u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=3 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdd


----------



## Toad (Sep 15, 2010)

r_517 said:


> New PBcan't have better luck
> 5.23
> u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=3 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdd



O_O Lol scramble.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> 6.38	R2 B F D' U' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' F2 U B2 L' R U L R F L' R2 B R2 F'
> 
> R U2 R' U' x2 y L F' L'
> U y R U2 R' U' R U R'
> ...



Nice solve dude. Hey is your sub 9 from German Nats on tape?


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm officially sub-20 with Roux, 71 days after starting to use it.

I'm Fazt.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > New PBcan't have better luck
> ...



How do you apply scrambles like this? Do you put the top 2 pins up and bottom 2 down then when there is a / flip it over? so it should look like this and this?

EDIT: I don't think this is right, I got sub 2 on that scramble and I average ~18 on clock... Are you supposed to change the pin position every flip or not? Because I did...


----------



## r_517 (Sep 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



check this and compare it to the one i gave(which is generated by CCT)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/scrambles/scramble_clock.htm


----------



## r_517 (Sep 16, 2010)

YES another sub-6 
5.66	u=-1,d=1 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=4 / u=1 / d=2 / dUUd


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 16, 2010)

Master Magic avg5

Average: 1.90
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1.86
Worst Time: 1.94
Individual Times:
1. 1.90
2. 1.90
3. 1.90
4. (1.94)
5. (1.86)

This is crazy, because of this, I must break the WR average for Master Magic!!!


----------



## r_517 (Sep 16, 2010)

my third and last sub-6 today
5.85	u=0,d=3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / d=-2 / ddUU

avg of 288: 8.49
avg of 12:7.65
avg of 5: 6.84

1.	7.02	u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=4 / dUdd
2.	(6.24)	u=5,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUUU
3.	(8.81)	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=1 / d=6 / dddd
4.	7.14	u=-5,d=-5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / d=1 / ddUU
5.	6.36	u=0,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / d=1 / dddd


----------



## Truncator (Sep 16, 2010)

49.95 4x4, no parity 

10-22-17 or something like that.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 16, 2010)

Truncator said:


> 49.95 4x4, no parity
> 
> 10-22-17 or something like that.



Noooo...

Your PB is supposed to be 53.16 

Congratulations! :tu


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 16, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> Master Magic avg5
> 
> Average: 1.90
> Standard Deviation: 0.00
> ...



Good job man! Keep it up.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2010)

1. H: M'2 U' M'2 U'2 M'2 U' M'2: 0.83. 7 STM.
2. U(b): R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2: 0.90. 11 STM.
3. U(a): R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R': 0.93. 11 STM.
4. Z: M'2 U' M'2 U' M' U'2 M'2 U'2 M': 0.97. 9 STM.
5. J(b): R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R': 1.13. 13 STM.
6. A(a): x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x': 1.15. 9 STM.
7. A(b): x L U' L D'2 L' U L D'2 L'2: 1.19. 9 STM.
8. T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F': 1.19. 14 STM.
9. J(a): x' U2 l' U' l U2 r' U L' U' r2: 1.41. 10 STM.
10. Y: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F': 1.49. 17 STM.
11. G(a): R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L: 1.50. 12 STM.
12. G(c): R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R': 1.63. 12 STM.
13. G(b): F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2: 1.65. 12 STM.
14. V: R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F: 1.68. 14 STM.
15. E: x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x: 1.68. 16 STM.
16. R(b): R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R: 1.69. 15 STM.
17. F: M' U'2 r U' x' R U2 r' U r' R2 U'2 R'2: 1.79. 12 STM.
18. R(a): R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U R B R2': 1.86. 13 STM.
19. G(d): f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2: 1.88. 12 STM.
20. N(b): R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R: 1.91. 17 STM.
21. N(a): R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R': 1.99. 21 STM.

Did each PLL 5-10 times and took the best. H and Z were pbs from past attempts, not today.
1.45 PLL mean O_O

Man typing all this up took ages. I might work out tps for each, and then a tps average.
Thanks to the awesome F-perm from Phillip


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 16, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.15
1. (12.74) B D' F' L' F2 D' L R' U L' D' L U2 F2 R D2 B2 F' L2 U2 R D R2 L' F2
2. 9.58 R D L B R' L F' B R' D2 F2 B' D R' D2 U' L' U D' L' U2 D B R' U2
3. 12.37 R2 U L' F U' R' U B2 L' U' D2 F' R D2 F' R U2 F U2 B F U L2 D2 F
4. 8.29 R2 L' D L R' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R D' F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D R' D'
5. 9.97 D2 U' R F' R2 U' L2 U' F2 B' U L B' F' D' F B2 U2 D2 L2 R D' L2 D B
6. 10.34 L2 R U2 L' D' U2 R' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' F' R2 D' U2 F D U B' L
7. 10.09 B U D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 L U R' B' F L' R B' R2 B R D' U2 L
8. 10.86 L2 R D' B2 F R' D2 U2 F' B2 R' L2 F' U' R B L D2 F2 L' R' D F R U'
9. 9.42 B' D' U' F' B R U2 B F R B L U F U B2 R' L B2 R' F2 B2 L' R' D'
10. 9.50 F L F L2 D F2 D' U' F2 D' R' U R' L2 D B' F D2 U' L2 B2 R B2 D' F
11. (7.26) R' B D' F2 D' L D U2 B' L U' R' L' B2 D' U L U B U2 L' R2 B2 D2 L'
12. 11.11 F' U2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F' U F' D' B2 F D' U' L' D R2 B2 F L' 

 failed to roll the 12... so close


----------



## pappas (Sep 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 1. H: M'2 U' M'2 U'2 M'2 U' M'2: 0.83. 7 STM.
> 2. U(b): R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2: 0.90. 11 STM.
> 3. U(a): R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R': 0.93. 11 STM.
> 4. Z: M'2 U' M'2 U' M' U'2 M'2 U'2 M': 0.97. 9 STM.
> ...



Your PLL's are so fast. You do all of them faster than me except for E. My U perms are like 1.5, and F and V are 2+ lol.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 16, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > 15. E: x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x: 1.68. 16 STM.
> ...



So, basically you are saying that your E is faster than 1.68 and yet your U is 1.5?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Your PLL's are so fast. You do all of them faster than me except for E. My U perms are like 1.5, and F and V are 2+ lol.



I kinda thought that when I found out the average, but the sub 1 PLLs really help with that 
How do you start the timer? You start holding the cube right? I've been doing lots of tps practise lately (PLL time attacks and R U' x63) and I can sub 2.5 every PLL practically every time now (unless POPs/giant lockups etc.)
I've learned a few new algs, on cases that I couldn't sub 2, but I still need to look into some others, such as Ns. I suck at Gs. Either I get 1.5-2.00, or I get 4


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> Average of 12: 10.15
> 1. (12.74) B D' F' L' F2 D' L R' U L' D' L U2 F2 R D2 B2 F' L2 U2 R D R2 L' F2
> 2. 9.58 R D L B R' L F' B R' D2 F2 B' D R' D2 U' L' U D' L' U2 D B R' U2
> 3. 12.37 R2 U L' F U' R' U B2 L' U' D2 F' R D2 F' R U2 F U2 B F U L2 D2 F
> ...



Unlucky Oskar!

Also, update your signature


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 16, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> oskarasbrink said:
> 
> 
> > Average of 12: 10.15
> ...


yeah, i knew i had to roll out the 12 for a sub 10 avg. i was shaking pretty darn much 

i'll get it later


----------



## pappas (Sep 16, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm trying to practice 4x4 more. I just set my PB single to 1:39.20. I thought my PB was faster than this. Oh, well.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 16, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...



That's really weird. Just expecting that you are using the same algorithm what ZB_FTW!!! uses, or any other algorithm with 16 moves to execute the E permutation in, let's say 1.6 seconds, your tps would be *10*. For U permutation, I also expect that you are using the common 11 move algorithm, executing it in 1.5 which would make your tps *7.3*.

Normal cubing sense would tell that you learned U permutation before E, and as U comes more often than E in average, I would suggest that you solved U more times than E. (Of course you could have practiced E much more then U which would be the only logical explanation.) 

Of course I do believe what you are saying, but for me it's really hard to imagine someone doing a more common RU gen algorithm slower then a well hated RUD gen one. But if you do, good for you! 

Sorry for putting too much effort in this...


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 16, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...


I'm not slower at U perms than E perms, but my tps is definitely much higher on E perms. 1.2x for 16 moves, compared to 1.0x for 11 moves. I learnt my U perm 2 years ago, and my current E perm 6 months ago, so I think the E perm is just more friendly as it has no regrips


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2010)

In Tim Major's order
.88
.84
.68
.97
.93
.91
.91
.94
.80
1.25
1.11
1.21
1.05 (I’ve done sub 1 before)
1.15
0.94
1.00
1.21
1.09
1.22
1.3
1.15


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2010)

1:36.87, (1:40.71), 1:33.93, 1:30.02, 1:37.26, 1:31.51, 1:32.96, (1:29.76), 1:34.55, 1:38.76, 1:38.27, 1:36.63 -> 1:35.07
5x5, first solves since Finnish Open.
Pretty sure my old avg12 was 1:41.xx

(1.59), 3.44, 3.21, 2.54, 2.68, 4.03, (5.33), 3.08, 2.82, 3.38, 2.74, 3.56 -> 3.15 

Not a pb, but pretty nice.


----------



## Brunito (Sep 16, 2010)

Statistics for 09-16-2010 21:01:47
2x2
Average: 3.07
Standard Deviation: 0.29
Best Time: 0.66
Worst Time: 3.83
Individual Times:
1.	2.69	U' F' U F2 U2 R' U' R
2.	3.59	R' F' U2 F' R U' F' U
3.	(3.83)	F R2 F U' R2 F2 U' F U'
4.	2.93	R U F2 U F' U2 F' U'
5.	(0.66)	F2 U' R'

5th scramble LOL

and avg of 12:

Statistics for 09-16-2010 21:23:40

Average: 3.48
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 0.66
Worst Time: 4.31
Individual Times:
1.	3.02	U2 F' R U' F R' F' U
2.	(4.31)	R2 F U' F R F2 U' F2 U'
3.	2.69	U' F' U F2 U2 R' U' R
4.	3.59	R' F' U2 F' R U' F' U
5.	3.83	F R2 F U' R2 F2 U' F U'
6.	2.93	R U F2 U F' U2 F' U'
7.	(0.66)	F2 U' R'
8.	3.27	R2 U2 F' U' R F2 R' F2
9.	4.31	U' F2 R' F U' R U2 R2 F' U'
10.	3.94	R' F2 U F' U' R U F' U2
11.	3.51	F2 R F R' F2 R U2 R' U2
12.	3.75	R F U2 F R' U R' F2 R2 U2


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 16, 2010)

First sub-4 6x6 solve  3:57.20
Came right after a 5:10.xy solve
Old PB was 4:13.74, huge improvement


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally got my bandaged cube scrambler working.

I was trying to think of all these crazy ways to do it, like looking two or three moves deep to find possible continuations, and stuff like that... but I ended up basically just choosing a possible move, adding on and canceling moves, and repeating.that process until I had enough. Seems to work pretty OK.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 1. H: M'2 U' M'2 U'2 M'2 U' M'2: 0.83. 7 STM.
> 2. U(b): R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2: 0.90. 11 STM.
> 3. U(a): R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R': 0.93. 11 STM.
> 4. Z: M'2 U' M'2 U' M' U'2 M'2 U'2 M': 0.97. 9 STM.
> ...



It's weird so see how bad you own me in some plls and in others I am better. I guess cubers are very different. For ex, my H perm is av 1.2x and my e is 1.2x and y n's are sub 1.4 but my U's are slow. Interesting. Should practice more.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Finally got my bandaged cube scrambler working.



OK check out this hilarious avg12

10.70, 17.41, 21.17, 17.23, 28.02, 21.86, 23.12, (32.01), 23.69, 22.87, 23.87, (10.05) => 20.99

didn't try to roll obviously XD


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 17, 2010)

Decided to time my PLL's and see how bad they are...
(these are the best times, not the averages..averages are much worse )

H: 1.92 (5.73 tps HTM, 3.65 tps STM)
U(a): 1.36 (8.09 tps)
U(b): 1.47 (7.48 tps)
Z: 2.11 (6.64 tps HTM, 4.27 tps STM)
A(a): 1.62 (5.56 tps)
A(b): 1.72 (5.23 tps)
E: 2.39 (6.69 tps)
F: 2.56 (5.86 tps)
G(a): 2.18 (5.50 tps)
G(b): 2.04 (5.88 tps)
G(c): 2.32 (5.17 tps)
G(d): 2.11 (5.69 tps)
J(a): 1.78 (5.62 tps)
J(b): 1.70 (8.24 tps)
N(a): 2.71 (6.27 tps)
N(b): 2.90 (5.86 tps)
R(a): 2.31 (6.06 tps)
R(b): 2.51 (5.58 tps)
T: 1.51 (9.27 tps)
V: 2.14 (6.54 tps)
Y: 2.09 (8.13 tps)

better than I was expecting


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 17, 2010)

Sub-30 single with SexyMethod.

27.xx. All I know is that after I finished the first three corners, I skipped the whole cube. Anybody want to work out the probability of that one?


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 17, 2010)

On Jfly sim:
9.82 average of 12
9.36, 9.66, (11.16), 9.75, 10.06, 9.62, 10.91, 9.76, 9.90, 9.82, (8.68), 9.37

yay...now that school started, this is all i do during computer class


----------



## Forte (Sep 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Finally got my bandaged cube scrambler working.
> 
> I was trying to think of all these crazy ways to do it, like looking two or three moves deep to find possible continuations, and stuff like that... but I ended up basically just choosing a possible move, adding on and canceling moves, and repeating.that process until I had enough. Seems to work pretty OK.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 17, 2010)

6:26.92 for 7x7. Shattered my old PB by over half a minute. Came out of nowhere after a 7:40 solve.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> On Jfly sim:
> 9.82 average of 12
> 9.36, 9.66, (11.16), 9.75, 10.06, 9.62, 10.91, 9.76, 9.90, 9.82, (8.68), 9.37
> 
> yay...now that school started, this is all i do during computer class



Does anyone who can't see your screen ever wonder why you type furiously for 9 seconds, then stop for a little bit, then start mashing keys for 9 seconds again?


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2010)

8.72 avg 100


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 8.72 avg 100



WAAAT.
Insane. No more details?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 8.72 avg 100



Quite blunt, couldn't even give it a full stop.
Very impressive :tu


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 8.72 avg 100



Only good because NAKAJIMAWR + PRO WRESSLER TIE.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2010)

Back into clock form. PB avg12 and 100

*Average of 12: 7.31
Average of 5: 7.02*


Spoiler



1. 6.87 (1, -3) / (5, -2) / (5, -3) / (0, 0) / (-5) / (-5) / (2) / (5) / (1) / (-2) / dUUd
2. 6.90 (4, 4) / (-1, 6) / (6, -5) / (3, 3) / (2) / (-5) / (2) / (3) / (0) / (0) / UUdd
3. 8.56 (0, 3) / (3, 4) / (-5, 6) / (5, 1) / (-1) / (-2) / (4) / (-4) / (4) / (0) / dddd
4. 7.21 (3, 0) / (3, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, 1) / (-1) / (1) / (6) / (6) / (-3) / (0) / dUUU
5. (8.73) (4, 3) / (4, 5) / (2, 6) / (6, 3) / (4) / (6) / (-5) / (-2) / (5) / (3) / UUdd
_6. 7.39 (0, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-1, 1) / (-5) / (6) / (6) / (-1) / (2) / (-2) / UddU
7. 7.18 (0, 2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 6) / (-4) / (0) / (-2) / (-2) / (4) / (-5) / UUUd
8. 7.28 (3, 6) / (5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-5) / (-3) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / (-2) / dddd
9. (6.45) (-5, 6) / (0, -3) / (0, 0) / (0, 1) / (0) / (4) / (-4) / (6) / (-2) / (2) / dUUU
10. 6.62 (0, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-2, -2) / (1, -2) / (-4) / (4) / (6) / (-2) / (5) / (-1) / dUUU_
11. 7.78 (4, 6) / (-4, 3) / (-4, -4) / (4, -1) / (6) / (-1) / (1) / (2) / (5) / (-4) / dUUd
12. 7.32 (0, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-5) / (3) / (0) / (3) / (-4) / (-4) / dUdd


*Average of 100: 7.88*


Spoiler



1. 7.16 (0, 3) / (3, 2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-2) / (6) / (-4) / (0) / (6) / (5) / UUdU
2. 8.42 (-2, 6) / (6, -5) / (3, 4) / (6, 6) / (6) / (-5) / (0) / (1) / (3) / (-1) / UdUd
3. 7.67 (2, -3) / (5, -5) / (3, -4) / (0, 5) / (1) / (5) / (1) / (-1) / (4) / (2) / UUUd
4. 7.62 (5, 6) / (3, -3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 6) / (5) / (-3) / (1) / (4) / (4) / (4) / dUUU
5. 7.81 (-5, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (4, 6) / (1) / (-4) / (-4) / (5) / (-1) / (3) / dUUd
6. 7.32 (3, 6) / (6, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, 4) / (0) / (6) / (1) / (-5) / (-4) / (-1) / UUdd
7. 7.32 (2, 2) / (-1, 4) / (-1, 6) / (0, -5) / (-2) / (5) / (-4) / (-1) / (1) / (2) / dUUd
8. 6.90 (4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, -1) / (1, -4) / (-1) / (0) / (-5) / (-4) / (6) / (6) / UddU
9. 7.74 (-1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-1, -2) / (-4, -2) / (3) / (-5) / (0) / (5) / (2) / (5) / dUdU
10. 8.99 (3, -1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 6) / (4, 3) / (4) / (-3) / (4) / (4) / (-5) / (0) / dUdU
11. 7.86 (1, 6) / (6, 6) / (2, 1) / (-2, -1) / (-3) / (2) / (-2) / (-3) / (-3) / (-2) / dUUU
12. 8.72 (-1, -4) / (-5, 2) / (3, 6) / (1, -1) / (1) / (-3) / (4) / (5) / (-2) / (6) / dUUU
13. 7.96 (-4, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (4, 5) / (2) / (1) / (-3) / (4) / (-3) / (3) / UddU
14. 7.24 (-2, 5) / (1, 0) / (4, 1) / (-2, 1) / (-5) / (0) / (5) / (2) / (-5) / (-5) / UddU
15. 8.03 (-5, 0) / (5, -5) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0) / (5) / (0) / (5) / (5) / (3) / UUdd
16. 5.99 (-3, -1) / (5, 5) / (-3, 6) / (-2, 2) / (-4) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (-4) / (3) / dUUd
17. 8.31 (-3, -2) / (1, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-5, -4) / (5) / (1) / (-4) / (-2) / (2) / (6) / dUdd
18. 7.34 (-1, 6) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -1) / (1, -4) / (-5) / (-3) / (6) / (-2) / (5) / (4) / UUdd
19. 8.22 (-4, -1) / (-5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (5) / (4) / (2) / (-5) / (2) / (4) / UUdU
20. 8.39 (1, 4) / (4, -2) / (4, 2) / (-3, 3) / (4) / (-3) / (-2) / (2) / (6) / (1) / dUdd
21. 8.48 (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (3, -5) / (4) / (-3) / (-5) / (-4) / (3) / (0) / UUdU
22. 8.26 (0, -3) / (4, 3) / (-2, 4) / (2, -2) / (5) / (-2) / (0) / (1) / (-2) / (3) / ddUd
23. 6.86 (0, 0) / (5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (5) / (-3) / (1) / (-5) / (5) / (2) / dUUU
24. 7.84 (1, 2) / (4, -5) / (6, 5) / (1, 1) / (4) / (-2) / (-2) / (-4) / (5) / (4) / dUdU
25. 7.92 (2, -1) / (2, -3) / (4, 2) / (-1, -4) / (-4) / (5) / (-4) / (6) / (4) / (-5) / UdUU
26. 7.77 (3, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, -1) / (5, -2) / (-3) / (1) / (4) / (0) / (3) / (0) / dddU
27. 9.24 (-3, 2) / (3, -2) / (-4, 6) / (1, -3) / (0) / (-4) / (-3) / (0) / (1) / (3) / dddU
28. 8.28 (4, 4) / (-4, 1) / (4, -5) / (-5, 4) / (3) / (0) / (-2) / (-4) / (-3) / (2) / UUUd
29. 8.39 (-4, 6) / (0, 4) / (-4, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0) / (3) / (6) / (-3) / (-3) / (-5) / UUUd
30. 6.82 (-4, 5) / (-1, 5) / (3, -1) / (-3, -4) / (5) / (5) / (5) / (-2) / (3) / (-4) / UdUd
31. 7.37 (5, -4) / (-5, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, -4) / (4) / (3) / (-5) / (1) / (-3) / (4) / UUUU
32. 8.88 (3, 3) / (5, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-5, 1) / (0) / (-5) / (2) / (6) / (-2) / (-4) / dUdd
33. 8.05 (-4, -5) / (-1, 3) / (5, 4) / (-1, 6) / (-5) / (-2) / (1) / (-4) / (1) / (4) / UdUd
34. 8.18 (-3, 2) / (-3, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 3) / (1) / (5) / (0) / (3) / (-2) / (4) / UUdd
35. 7.15 (6, 4) / (2, 4) / (4, -5) / (4, 0) / (-3) / (4) / (-1) / (-2) / (3) / (-4) / UdUd
36. 8.03 (4, -4) / (3, -3) / (-4, 4) / (-3, -3) / (3) / (3) / (1) / (4) / (3) / (-5) / dddU
37. 7.80 (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, -5) / (2, -4) / (1) / (1) / (-4) / (4) / (-2) / (-3) / dUUU
38. 7.36 (2, -3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 2) / (5, 2) / (6) / (3) / (4) / (3) / (5) / (2) / ddUU
39. 8.42 (-2, 2) / (2, 6) / (4, 5) / (2, -1) / (2) / (6) / (5) / (3) / (-5) / (-3) / dUUU
40. (5.61) (0, 1) / (-2, 1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 0) / (3) / (5) / (5) / (-3) / (5) / (-4) / dUUU
41. 6.54 (4, 6) / (1, 1) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (-1) / (-2) / (2) / (-2) / (-5) / (-2) / dUUd
42. 8.34 (4, -2) / (5, -2) / (3, 1) / (-2, -2) / (-4) / (0) / (-4) / (-3) / (2) / (-4) / dUdU
43. 7.87 (0, -3) / (2, 2) / (5, 1) / (4, 1) / (0) / (-3) / (-2) / (-5) / (1) / (4) / ddUd
44. 9.42 (3, 3) / (4, -4) / (1, 3) / (4, -3) / (2) / (4) / (3) / (1) / (-5) / (6) / dUUd
45. 6.66 (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (5, -2) / (5, 2) / (-3) / (0) / (4) / (-4) / (-2) / (0) / Uddd
46. 8.58 (-2, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (4, -4) / (-5) / (-3) / (-4) / (4) / (1) / (4) / dUUU
47. 8.14 (-3, -1) / (3, -3) / (6, -3) / (-2, 4) / (6) / (-5) / (-3) / (-1) / (5) / (-4) / dUdU
48. 7.75 (-1, 1) / (1, 6) / (-2, 4) / (-5, -5) / (3) / (-1) / (1) / (0) / (-1) / (-1) / UddU
49. 8.06 (2, 1) / (2, 6) / (1, 2) / (-1, 1) / (1) / (-2) / (5) / (-4) / (1) / (2) / dUUU
50. 7.89 (4, 2) / (2, 5) / (5, -3) / (-2, 3) / (-3) / (-3) / (0) / (-1) / (6) / (6) / dUUd
51. (10.58) (1, 3) / (4, -1) / (6, -5) / (-4, 6) / (-1) / (-3) / (6) / (0) / (-5) / (-2) / UUdU
52. 7.61 (-1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-1, 4) / (2, 2) / (0) / (1) / (-3) / (6) / (0) / (6) / UUdd
53. 6.46 (-4, 0) / (6, 1) / (2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (6) / (2) / (1) / (0) / (-5) / (-4) / ddUU
54. 7.98 (-4, 2) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (2) / (1) / (-2) / (2) / (-4) / (3) / UUUU
55. 7.74 (1, 6) / (0, 2) / (3, -5) / (-5, 0) / (-1) / (-5) / (-5) / (3) / (-3) / (0) / UUdU
56. 8.37 (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, 4) / (3, 2) / (4) / (3) / (6) / (2) / (5) / (2) / dUUd
57. 9.13 (5, 3) / (2, 3) / (0, -4) / (-2, 2) / (6) / (-1) / (1) / (6) / (-2) / (0) / UUUd
58. 7.59 (-5, 3) / (5, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, 2) / (-3) / (-1) / (-5) / (0) / (-4) / (-1) / ddUd
59. 9.93 (-4, 3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 6) / (6) / (-4) / (3) / (3) / (-3) / (-1) / dUdU
60. 7.78 (-2, 3) / (-4, 6) / (-2, 2) / (-4, 4) / (6) / (4) / (4) / (3) / (6) / (4) / UdUU
61. 8.73 (-3, 5) / (0, 1) / (-2, -2) / (2, 3) / (2) / (2) / (3) / (-1) / (3) / (5) / UUdd
62. 8.12 (-2, -2) / (-4, -2) / (1, -1) / (1, -3) / (6) / (1) / (-3) / (2) / (4) / (0) / dUUd
63. 7.92 (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, 3) / (4) / (1) / (4) / (3) / (-4) / (-2) / dUUU
64. 7.96 (1, 2) / (0, 3) / (3, -4) / (0, 6) / (5) / (3) / (2) / (4) / (5) / (-2) / UUdU
65. 7.79 (-2, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-4, -3) / (2, 3) / (2) / (-3) / (-4) / (0) / (4) / (3) / UdUU
66. 8.66 (3, 1) / (-5, 5) / (-4, 1) / (4, -3) / (2) / (3) / (-2) / (-4) / (6) / (2) / dUUd
67. 8.23 (-5, -1) / (2, 3) / (-1, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0) / (5) / (-2) / (6) / (1) / (2) / ddUd
68. 7.73 (0, 5) / (4, 4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 6) / (2) / (3) / (-2) / (3) / (-2) / (-3) / UddU
69. 7.78 (-1, -4) / (6, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (1) / (0) / (5) / (1) / (-5) / (-1) / dUdd
70. 6.98 (-1, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-1, -1) / (5, 4) / (-4) / (6) / (1) / (5) / (-3) / (6) / dUdd
71. 7.98 (-2, 5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 3) / (1, 4) / (-2) / (1) / (-2) / (1) / (0) / (-4) / UUUU
72. 8.64 (-4, -2) / (-5, 3) / (-3, 6) / (5, 5) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / (-2) / (2) / (5) / UddU
73. 8.77 (-1, -1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-4) / (1) / (-5) / (6) / (4) / (3) / dddd
74. 7.61 (-1, 1) / (-2, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-2) / (-3) / (-5) / (1) / (-5) / (0) / UUUU
75. 6.64 (4, 1) / (0, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1) / (4) / (5) / (4) / (0) / (0) / Uddd
76. 8.56 (-5, -5) / (0, -5) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (-5) / (0) / (-3) / (-4) / (6) / (0) / UdUd
77. 8.85 (2, 0) / (6, 2) / (-2, 4) / (6, 1) / (-4) / (0) / (-1) / (2) / (0) / (3) / dddU
78. 7.90 (-2, -1) / (-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 2) / (-4) / (2) / (5) / (6) / (-4) / (-2) / UddU
79. 8.03 (5, 1) / (-3, 6) / (-5, -1) / (2, 0) / (-3) / (2) / (2) / (1) / (-4) / (-2) / dUdU
80. 7.71 (-4, -2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -5) / (3, 6) / (4) / (4) / (5) / (0) / (-3) / (2) / UUUU
81. 8.91 (1, 2) / (5, 1) / (1, 0) / (-2, -5) / (6) / (0) / (-3) / (3) / (-3) / (4) / dUdU
82. 8.15 (-2, 5) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-3, -5) / (-2) / (-2) / (-1) / (-3) / (-2) / (-4) / UUdU
83. 6.87 (1, -3) / (5, -2) / (5, -3) / (0, 0) / (-5) / (-5) / (2) / (5) / (1) / (-2) / dUUd
84. 6.90 (4, 4) / (-1, 6) / (6, -5) / (3, 3) / (2) / (-5) / (2) / (3) / (0) / (0) / UUdd
85. 8.56 (0, 3) / (3, 4) / (-5, 6) / (5, 1) / (-1) / (-2) / (4) / (-4) / (4) / (0) / dddd
86. 7.21 (3, 0) / (3, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, 1) / (-1) / (1) / (6) / (6) / (-3) / (0) / dUUU
87. 8.73 (4, 3) / (4, 5) / (2, 6) / (6, 3) / (4) / (6) / (-5) / (-2) / (5) / (3) / UUdd
88. 7.39 (0, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-1, 1) / (-5) / (6) / (6) / (-1) / (2) / (-2) / UddU
89. 7.18 (0, 2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 6) / (-4) / (0) / (-2) / (-2) / (4) / (-5) / UUUd
90. 7.28 (3, 6) / (5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-5) / (-3) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / (-2) / dddd
91. 6.45 (-5, 6) / (0, -3) / (0, 0) / (0, 1) / (0) / (4) / (-4) / (6) / (-2) / (2) / dUUU
92. 6.62 (0, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-2, -2) / (1, -2) / (-4) / (4) / (6) / (-2) / (5) / (-1) / dUUU
93. 7.78 (4, 6) / (-4, 3) / (-4, -4) / (4, -1) / (6) / (-1) / (1) / (2) / (5) / (-4) / dUUd
94. 7.32 (0, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-5) / (3) / (0) / (3) / (-4) / (-4) / dUdd
95. 7.51 (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 4) / (2) / (5) / (3) / (5) / (-1) / (-4) / dUdd
96. 8.69 (3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, 1) / (-4) / (-3) / (5) / (6) / (-5) / (1) / dddd
97. 8.70 (0, 1) / (-1, -1) / (3, -1) / (-5, -4) / (-2) / (-5) / (-5) / (-1) / (3) / (5) / dUUd
98. 6.90 (0, 6) / (1, 6) / (3, -4) / (4, -1) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / (3) / (3) / (-2) / UUUd
99. 8.85 (4, -5) / (-1, 5) / (-4, -2) / (-3, 2) / (-2) / (-1) / (2) / (-1) / (-5) / (-5) / dUUd
100. 7.43 (0, -1) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (-4, -5) / (1) / (4) / (0) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / UddU


----------



## Toad (Sep 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Back into clock form. PB avg12 and 100
> 
> *Average of 12: 7.31
> Average of 5: 7.02*
> ...



-______-

Not impressed.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Back into clock form. PB avg12 and 100
> 
> *Average of 12: 7.31
> Average of 5: 7.02*
> ...



You're a week late.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 17, 2010)

Yay!


Average: 2.99
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 2.20
Worst Time: 4.70
Individual Times:
1.	2.88	R2 U' R' F' U2 F' R F' U
2.	2.59	R2 F R F' U2 F' U' F U2
3.	2.89	R2 F' R U2 F' U R
4.	3.23	R' U' F2 R2 U R' U' F'
5.	3.39	R U R2 U F R2 U'
6.	3.58	F U R' U2 R' U2 R F2 R U'
7.	3.45	U' R F' U2 F' R U2 R F U'
8.	2.83	R' U R2 F2 U2 F' U R
9.	2.56	U F2 U F' U' F R' F2 R
10.	(4.42)	U F' R2 F' R F' R2 F' U'
11.	2.50	F' U' R' U F2 R2 F' U F' U'
12.	(2.31)	R U2 R2 F2 U' R F R' F2 U


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> Average: 2.99
> ...



In other words, you were sub3 officially before being sub3 unofficially?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 17, 2010)

Nah, I've had a 2.86 avg12 before, but that was stopped with my iPod touch


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 17, 2010)

9.36, 9.92, (11.21), (9.22), 9.70 = Not sub-Amos 9.66

11.56, 10.60, 11.02, 10.25, 9.56, 10.74, 9.92, 10.12, (12.75), (9.27), 10.02, 10.84 = Sub-Amos 10.46

What I get after a 2-week hiatus from cubing


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 17, 2010)

I think Amos got 10.6x whilst you were away.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 17, 2010)

But 10.46 is faster


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 17, 2010)

I got 10.53. And dammit I hate chasing Jon again ffffffuuuuuu


----------



## plechoss (Sep 17, 2010)

45.59, 43.11, 42.58, (52.56), 40.45, (38.81), 48.42, 48.94, 48.22, 48.78, 48.66, 44.75 = 45.95 4x4 on Jflysim


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 17, 2010)

13:23.42 pb 7x7 solve.

YAH I'M ZLOW, but at least I'm fazt on 3x3


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 17, 2010)

9.33, 8.73, (6.63), 10.12, 10.50, 10.14, 9.04, 10.39, 9.95, 10.44, 6.66, (10.94) = 9.53


6.63
B R L2 B' F U2 D' R U' R2 D' R U2 L2 U L R2 U' B2 U B2 R' U' R' F2 

full step

6.66
D2 R' D2 L' B L2 F' D2 B F L U2 D' B D' R2 D' L' U' F2 B R2 L U' B 

PLL skip



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.53
1. 9.33 D U B F2 R2 U' B' U2 B2 F' R L U2 L R D R2 U B' L' F2 U' B U B2
2. 8.73 L U F' B' U2 D' R2 L F R' F R' L U D' F' U' D' R F' B U' D L D2
3. (6.63) B R L2 B' F U2 D' R U' R2 D' R U2 L2 U L R2 U' B2 U B2 R' U' R' F2
4. 10.12 R L2 D2 B' U L2 U L B' R2 L F2 U' L2 D F' B2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 F D' U
5. 10.50 L U2 D' R B2 U2 D2 B' F' D F D2 U' B' D' U L2 F' L2 F' B2 L' R' B D2
6. 10.14 F U' R' L' F' R2 U' D L B2 L2 U2 F U L U B2 D R2 U2 D2 R B' F D
7. 9.04 D R2 L2 U F B2 D2 U2 F L' B2 U R2 L F U' R' F U B' U2 L' B' L U2
8. 10.39 F' B2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B F' D L2 B2 F D2 F2 R2 L2 D B' L'
9. 9.95 B2 U D' B' D2 F2 D' F L' D2 R2 B' R L D' L R' U2 F U2 D2 F U D' L'
10. 10.44 U F U' F2 R2 F L2 R2 U' L R B F' D F' U B2 F D2 R' B2 L D' B' D'
11. 6.66 D2 R' D2 L' B L2 F' D2 B F L U2 D' B D' R2 D' L' U' F2 B R2 L U' B
12. (10.94) L' B' D R U D' F L2 D2 B' D' F' R2 B' R' L B2 D2 U2 B F' L' U2 D2 R'


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 17, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> But 10.46 is faster



Oops, I read that the final average was 10.84 

I got a 10.3x iirc last week.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2010)

lol bandaged cube

scramble: U F U F' L' U L U2 R' F R F R F' U' R U R' F2 U L F U' R' F 
solution: F' U L' U' (F' R' F R U F' L F L') U2
time: 3.56 

20.29, 16.18, 17.99, 23.36, 18.05, 23.62, (3.56), (25.01), 11.34, 22.19, 17.37, 8.49 => 17.89


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 18, 2010)

Average of 12: 13.16
1. (11.11) B U' B R2 L2 U2 D2 B' D F2 B L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B U' L' F L R F D' R 
2. 12.31 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L' R2 D L D L2 R' D' L B2 U' R L' U2 F D 
3. 13.96 L' F D U' L U2 D F L D' F' R' U' F L B' F' D L D2 L2 F2 D2 R F' 
4. 14.92 D B' F' D L2 D F U L' D' F D2 F' R' L' U2 F2 U2 F B2 U' L' R2 F' B' 
5. 12.37 B' L' R2 D B' R D L2 B U B L F U2 R' U' F' D2 B' F2 L B U' R' D' 
6. 11.44 F' D F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 F D' U F' R' F' L D U2 L2 D F D 
7. 14.20 B' U2 R U F B' R' B' R2 U' L' B2 R2 L' D' U F R D' U' R2 U2 D' R2 L 
8. 12.37 R F D' R' D R' U' B' L2 B2 D U' B R' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 D' F2 U' R U2 
9. 15.64 B' F D B' D2 F' B' D B2 L' R' D2 U' B2 D' U2 F L' D F2 B2 D' L' R2 F 
10. (17.37) R' F2 B2 L' U2 D' L2 F' L B2 D2 L B D F2 U2 B' F2 U R F U F' D R 
11. 13.33 B F' D F B2 L R2 B2 L F B2 D' U' F' L2 F' R F2 D U R2 L' F' B L2 
12. 11.11 B2 D2 F D' F2 B2 U2 F U F U2 D' L' R2 F R' U2 L2 U F2 D' F' R B U2

Note the first and last solves .


----------



## Weston (Sep 18, 2010)

So I noticed that my corners are what's slowing me down in BLD. I kind of want to be sub 1 so I started practicing freestlye corners today. Visual memo is kind of hard.
anyway I got a 2:15 solve with freestyle corners.
With M2/3OP I'm averaging like 1:25-1:35


----------



## Joker (Sep 18, 2010)

qqwref said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my bandaged cube scrambler working.
> ...


Lolaverage
Got lazy? 


fazrulz said:


> 8.72 avg 100


YEAH WELL YOUR FAZ >_>
But rly lol, epic.


SimonWestlund said:


> 9.33, 8.73, (6.63), 10.12, 10.50, 10.14, 9.04, 10.39, 9.95, 10.44, 6.66, (10.94) = 9.53
> 
> 
> 6.63
> ...



WHOA 
Two sub 7's...thats frickin amazing


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 18, 2010)

Master Magic. WAT.  

(2.68), 2.69, 2.73, (3.36), 2.81 = 2.74

Also tied my single PB (2.66) in the session, but not avg12 PB (so many screw-ups... ), though I'm pretty much sub-3 on successful solves now.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 18, 2010)

Joker said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 18, 2010)

1. 9.38 R' D2 F2 B2 D2 B' F2 U F2 D2 B' L2 R' F2 D' U F2 R2 U' L' D' L2 U2 F B

First sub 10 NL ever. R perm. My other two sub 10s were PLL skips. Oddly enough, this time is faster than my two lucky sub 10s (9.86 and 9.9x I believe).


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


Not to mention all the other sub20s were right at the start too.

But it doesn't matter, I have a better avg now, and I know two more algs too.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 18, 2010)

Avg. of 5: *18.97*

1.	(22.37)	B' F' L2 D2 R F D' U2 L U' L R D' B2 F2 L2 R' B U2 L' D' B R' U' B'
2.	19.86	B' L' R' U L B' F R' D2 U' B' F2 D2 U F2 R' D U' R D B L2 B2 F L'
3.	19.93	L2 R U F2 R' B2 F2 U' F L F U2 B2 U' R B F2 L2 R' D2 U' F2 D B' R2
4.	(16.05)	L' F' U' L2 D' U R' B L R' U2 R B' L2 U' L2 R2 F' U' R' D' U R2 B2 U2
5.	17.12	U2 B' F D2 L R D' U' R2 B' D2 F D2 U' F' L R2 U2 L' D U2 L' F D L2

Failed to roll.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > On Jfly sim:
> ...



nah, theyre too busy playing computer games as well


----------



## chris w (Sep 18, 2010)

sub12 a5 
11.20, (10.10), 13.27, 11.46, (14.07) = 11.97 SD 0.92
11.20 was oll skip but the 10 was nl. first 4 solves were all R(a) perm!?!?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2010)

chris w said:


> sub12 a5
> 11.20, (10.10), 13.27, 11.46, (14.07) = 11.97 SD 0.92
> 11.20 was oll skip but the 10 was nl. first 4 solves were all R(a) perm!?!?



WAT
O_O
Crazy. Are you coming down for Melbourne Cube Day? Would be cool if you did


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 18, 2010)

2x2:

3.30 avg100
3.07 avg50
2.87 avg25
2.71 avg12
2.36 avg5





Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.33
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 1.33
Worst Time: 7.47+
Individual Times:
1. 1.33 F' R U F R' F'
2. 3.95 U R U2 F' U F U' R U'
3. 2.58 F U2 F U' R F R
4. 3.76 U' F' U' R2 U' R F2 R' F'
5. 2.59 F2 R F R2 U2 R' U2 R' F
6. 2.98 U2 F' R' U2 F2 R F' R' U2
7. 3.59 F R' F' U R2 F' U F U'
8. 4.83 F2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' R2
9. 1.39 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U' F U2
10. 1.95 U2 R' F' U' R2 F U R'
11. 5.81+ U F2 R' F R U F' R' U2
12. 3.94 R' U R U F2 R2 U2
13. 3.20 R U F' R2 F' U' R F2 U'
14. 2.95 F' U' R2 F2 R' F R' F' R'
15. 1.52 F' U' R' U' R F2 U2
16. 3.17 U2 F' R' F' R U' R2 U
17. 5.33 F2 R' F U F' U2 F' R U2
18. 2.45 F R2 F R' U2 F U' R'
19. 1.44 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U
20. 4.36 R U2 R' U R' F R2 F' R'
21. 3.70 F R F R' U F2 R' F' U
22. 3.16 R F2 U F' R2 U R' F R' U
23. 2.00 F' U F' R F' R' U R2 U'
24. 2.59 R2 F2 R' F U2 F R' F
25. 3.25 U F' U' F' R U' R2
26. 2.70 R' U' F R U2 F' U2 F R2 U'
27. 2.76 F R' F' R2 U F' U' R2
28. 4.19 U' R2 F R' U' R2 U2 F'
29. 3.02 U2 R' U F U' R2 F R U2
30. 4.97+ U2 R' U2 F R F2 U' F' U'
31. 2.89 F R F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F'
32. 2.81 R2 F U F2 R' F' R U' R'
33. 3.42 F U' R2 U' R' F R2 U R
34. 2.47 R' F U' R2 U' F U2 F'
35. 2.76 U F2 U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F
36. 1.91 F R F2 U' F2 U F2 U
37. 3.27 F2 R' F U' R F R' U'
38. 3.36 F' U' F' U F2 R' F U' R2
39. 2.98 U F U' F2 U R' F' R2 F' U'
40. 2.27 U2 R F' U F R2 F U2
41. 3.45 F' U' R2 F2 U' R U R2 U'
42. 2.59 R2 U R2 F' R U' R2 F'
43. 3.11 U2 R' F U' R U2 F'
44. 2.36 F' R U2 F R' U' R F2 R' U'
45. 1.89 R U2 R2 F2 U' R F' U2
46. 2.77 R F R F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U'
47. 4.20 F U R' U2 F2 R' F U' R2
48. 3.44 R2 U R' F U F2 U' F2 U2
49. 3.16 U' F R' U2 F U' F2 U2
50. 4.14 F R2 F' R' U2 F U R2 U
51. 2.64 R U F' U' R U R' U2 F'
52. 3.80 F2 U' F' U2 F' R F' U'
53. 2.70 U2 R F' U' R2 F R' U2 R' U'
54. 2.55 U R F' U F' U F' R' U2
55. 4.94 R' U' F' U2 F' R U F2
56. 3.81 R2 U F' R' U R2 F2 U' R2
57. 3.23 R2 U R F R F U
58. 3.14 R2 F U2 F' R2 U R' U2 R2 U'
59. 2.78 U R' F R2 U' R2
60. 4.66 U2 F' R2 F' R F2 R' F U'
61. 5.41+ F R' F' U F2 R2 U F' R' U'
62. 7.47+ F U' F R2 F U2 R' F2 R U'
63. 4.61 F2 U2 R2 U F R F R'
64. 2.92 F2 R' F R' U' R F R' U
65. 3.41 R' U2 F U F R U R2
66. 2.47 U F R' F' U F' R2 U R2
67. 2.73 F2 R U F2 R' F2 R F R2
68. 3.83 U F2 R F U F' R F R'
69. 2.92 U2 F R' U R F2 U' R2 U
70. 3.17 U R2 U2 F' U' F' R' F U'
71. 3.41 R2 U F' R2 U2 F' U' F
72. 2.64 F R2 F' U F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
73. 3.08 F2 R' U2 F R' F U2 R2
74. 5.03 U2 R F2 U2 R U' F2 R'
75. 3.62 U' F' U' R F2 U' F' R' F
76. 3.08 U' R2 U F' R F2 R F U'
77. 6.61+ F' U2 F R' U R' F2 R2 U'
78. 3.06 U R2 F U R2 F' U F R2
79. 2.50 R2 F U' R F2 R U' F R'
80. 2.20 R2 F' U F2 R2 F' U R2 U'
81. 3.36 U2 R2 U' R F R' F2 R2 U2
82. 2.70 U2 R U' R U' F R' F2
83. 2.17 F' U2 F R2 U R U R' F'
84. 2.09 F' R2 U F' R F2 U' R2 U2
85. 3.50 F' R U' R2 U' R' F R' U
86. 3.91 F' U F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
87. 3.42 F U' F R2 F' U2 R U' R
88. 4.00 U' F' U2 F' R U' R' U2 R2
89. 3.53 F2 R' U' F2 R U2 F' R' F2 U'
90. 2.41 U R2 F' U' R2 F2 U F' R'
91. 3.50 U2 R' F U' F2 R U2 R U2
92. 2.69 U' R' U2 R F2 R' F U F'
93. 3.11 U R F' U F R' F R2 U2
94. 3.34 F R U2 R2 F' R' F2 R F'
95. 3.39 U2 R' F2 R F2 R F' R'
96. 6.25 R' F2 R U R2 F2 U' R U'
97. 3.19 F2 R' U2 R U R2 F' U' R U'
98. 5.92 U2 F2 U F R2 F' R F2
99. 3.73 F' R F' R U2 R' U2 F'
100. 3.33 R' F2 U F' R2 U2 F' U'



I guess I'm decent now


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 18, 2010)

chris w said:


> sub12 a5
> 11.20, (10.10), 13.27, 11.46, (14.07) = 11.97 SD 0.92
> 11.20 was oll skip but the 10 was nl. first 4 solves were all R(a) perm!?!?



Wat, very good.

My accomplishment:
Solved the 360.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 18, 2010)

first ever sub-3 single on 5x5: 2:59.39

all the rest of the solves except one were sup-3:30 though so the average sucked...but who cares sub-3 single


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 18, 2010)

11.85, 12.70, 13.21, 13.49, 15.06, (11.49), 15.05, 11.98, 14.00, 13.09, (15.71), 11.85 = 13.23

Woot, four 11's


----------



## Shortey (Sep 18, 2010)

Did an avg12 to practice recognizing PLL's from only seeing two sides:

Average of 12: 10.86
1. (8.80) R' L F2 R' U D2 B R B R2 D2 R' U B' D' R2 B' D F L R' U' R L U2 
2. 11.85 R2 D' R' F2 U' F2 B' L F L' F2 U B' R2 U L F2 B2 D' B' R2 D B R' U 
3. 10.67 D' F2 R L2 F R L F' B R' D' R L D' U L U R D F2 L2 B2 R' D2 U' 
4. 13.26 L2 R2 D' F2 D L' F2 L B' U' L' D' B' U B' D L2 D' L U2 R B2 F2 L2 B 
5. 9.15 U2 R' U' R' B' R U B2 D' B' U2 R L' B' D R' B L B' L' R F' L F' D2 
6. 10.65 L2 F L' R' F' B2 L' U2 R2 U R D2 R' F' D2 L' F' R L U2 B U' D' B' D2 
7. 11.31 L D2 R2 F B D' B U2 F2 B' R U2 L' B L2 U' L2 U2 B L' B2 U2 D R2 F' 
8. 10.46 U B D U' F' D' U2 B F' R B' D F2 B L R' F2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 U F L2 
9. 11.16 D2 U' R' D' R2 U L' U2 B R' F L2 R D' R2 F B2 D U2 F' D2 B' L' D2 L 
10. (15.44) U L' U R' D' F B' U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' B' L2 F D B2 D B2 U2 L' U2 B2 
11. 9.43 U2 F' R B' U2 B' R2 B D' F2 R D' B R2 B' U2 B' D B D' U' B2 F L' U 
12. 10.64 D' U' B' F2 L' B2 F2 L' B' R L D' B' D L' B' L R' U2 F B2 D' R' B' F

Thanks Statue!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 18, 2010)

15.15 avg100

Getting closer!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 18, 2010)

Took a crap in 1:22.57 racing Conny. He had a toilet paper skip @{


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Took a crap in 1:22.57 racing Conny. He had a toilet paper skip @{



LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL:tu


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Took a crap in 1:22.57 racing Conny. He had a toilet paper skip @{



1. You shouldn't post it here in my opinion.

2. That time is really bad.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 18, 2010)

8.10 L' R' B' L2 B2 D' L2 R F2 L' U' L' D' U' R2 L' U2 B L' R' B2 F' U D' B 

z' U' R' U' L2 x' D L D2
U' R U' R' L U' L'
U R U' R' U' L' U L
R' U' R2 U' R' y' U2 R' U' R

U R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R 
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Not PB single but probably PB tps because everything falls in place so nicely 

53 moves = 6.54 tps


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 18, 2010)

woah wtf?

5x5: times (reset):
3:02.38, 2:58.11, 2:54.64, 3:27.92, 3:07.09 

avg5 *3:02.53*

...previous PB avg5 was 3:29.54    

EDIT: holy crap 2:41.41 single


----------



## Joker (Sep 18, 2010)

Picked up a cube (3x3) for the first time in a while and did an avg 12...the 9th solve was my first ever sub 13 :fp


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2010)

More bandaged cube.

4.19
scramble U2 L F' L' F U' R' F R F' U L F' L' U L U' F' L F L' U' F R' F' 
solve F R U L' U' (F R' F' R U F' L F L') U2

4.52
scramble R U2 L' U' L F2 R' F L' U L F U' R' F R F R F' U' R' F' U L' U' 
solve U L U' (F R F' U L F' L' F U' R') U (F R' F' R U F' L F L') U2 = 5.31 tps

best avg5: 11.95 (s = 1.96)
9.31, 12.56, (17.63), 14.00, (6.43)

best avg12: 13.37 (s = 3.07)
19.87, 9.87, 9.31, 12.56, 17.63, 14.00, (6.43), 11.51, 13.13, (24.76+), 13.37, 12.51

current avg100: 17.97 (s = 5.61)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> 8.10 L' R' B' L2 B2 D' L2 R F2 L' U' L' D' U' R2 L' U2 B L' R' B2 F' U D' B
> 
> z' U' R' U' L2 x' D L D2
> U' R U' R' L U' L'
> ...


 
That solution doesn't even come close to working.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> That solution doesn't even come close to working.


 
Whoops. Start with an x' rotation, then the z'.. my bad. Scramble with cross on U


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 19, 2010)

Master Magic avg12

Average: 2.45
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 1.84
Worst Time: 6.27
Individual Times:
1.	2.81
2.	(1.84)
3.	2.13
4.	1.96
5.	1.94
6.	3.25
7.	1.86
8.	2.66
9.	(6.27)
10.	2.16
11.	2.94
12.	2.83

This was a really good average of 12.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 19, 2010)

not really an accomplishment, besides me finiding out my estimated day of finishing zbll with 2 algs a day (i'd have to learn the zbll for the COLL cases I know (aka i'd have to learn the edge cycle for the COLL i know, if that makes sense, but i'd already konw the alg..)

May 7th is my expected day of finish (no days off though, and that's saying only 2 algs a day


----------



## keemy (Sep 19, 2010)

20.50 OH avg of 100 woo (need to get to sub 20 still ugh)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2010)

8.83 red cross U B2 D F2 R2 U2 B' L' F2 U R B L F2 U' R B F L' F2 R D' B2 L U2 



Spoiler



z2 x R U2 R2 U R U
x2 l' U R' U' x' U R U'
R U' R' U z'
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u' R2 y R U' R' U2



41/8.83 = 4.64 lol


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Gigaminx in 29:xx.xx!


----------



## Meisen (Sep 19, 2010)

Personal best of 5, 12 and 100! A good day 

5: 14.593


Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.593 (Old was 14.722).

1. 13.966 L' R' F2 U B2 U D' R L' F' U2 L B' F2 U2 R D R' F L B' F2 R' D' U'
2. 14.464 B2 F D U2 B F L2 U2 D2 L U' R B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F L D2 B F' D U2 L2
3. (11.772) D2 F' B2 U F R' L U' D2 F2 B2 U F' R D' F U2 L F' U B2 L' B D2 B'
4. (16.571) B2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B' D2 R U L2 B' F' R' F2 L' F2 R2 L2 F R' B2 D' F2 R'
5. 15.350 U B2 F L2 B' R2 D' F2 B' L U B' U2 L U2 R B' L2 B2 L' F L D L R


12: 15.038


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.038 (Old was 15.322 i believe).

1. 13.966 L' R' F2 U B2 U D' R L' F' U2 L B' F2 U2 R D R' F L B' F2 R' D' U'
2. 14.464 B2 F D U2 B F L2 U2 D2 L U' R B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F L D2 B F' D U2 L2
3. (11.772) D2 F' B2 U F R' L U' D2 F2 B2 U F' R D' F U2 L F' U B2 L' B D2 B'
4. 16.571 B2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B' D2 R U L2 B' F' R' F2 L' F2 R2 L2 F R' B2 D' F2 R'
5. 15.350 U B2 F L2 B' R2 D' F2 B' L U B' U2 L U2 R B' L2 B2 L' F L D L R
6. 15.369 D2 L2 U' B' R' D' U' B2 R L F2 D2 L2 U D2 L' R F' R' B F R F B2 R'
7. (20.132) R B U' D2 R2 L' U2 L' U' R' L U R' B' D' F U R' F2 B' U2 B' U' R' D
8. 18.455 L' U' F' B' L D R2 U B' U2 D L' R2 D' B' L B F2 D U' B R U L' D'
9. 15.730 R2 B2 D U2 L B D' F' B' L' F2 U2 L R2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 D L D2 R2 U2 R'
10. 14.506 R U' L D2 L B U F2 B D2 L' R B' R U2 R' F L2 D B2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2
11. 14.131 F D2 B2 U2 R' B L D L' U F' D R' B' F L R' U L' B2 R D2 R' D' B
12. 11.842 D2 B U B2 L B' U' D2 R L F2 L' F U R B2 R2 L' U' R2 L D2 F B2 D'


100: 16.988


Spoiler



Average of 100: 16.988 (Old was 17.388).

1. 16.892 F' R' L D R' L' U2 L' B' R2 U L2 B' U F D2 R D2 L2 R' D2 L' U R' U2
2. 14.958 R2 L2 U R' F' R' D L' R2 U F2 D' B' R' F' B2 L' R D U' B2 R B' U2 R'
3. 19.365 R' L' U F B R' D' F D' B' U2 F2 R' U' F' D U' B2 R F R' F R' F2 L2
4. 14.853 F U2 L' R2 U D' F' R D2 U F2 L' U L B2 L' F' U' R U B' L F2 R2 U2
5. 18.312 D2 L B' R D2 U R D' U L' B' D2 U B U2 R' U' R F2 L U B' L' R2 D'
6. 15.543 D L' U D2 L2 R2 U2 F L F L2 D2 F' D U2 F2 L B R2 U2 F2 R2 L' B' U2
7. 18.827 U' L2 F R' F R U B L2 D2 L B2 D2 B U L R U2 D' F' B' L2 B L' B2
8. 16.826 F2 L' D U2 B' D R' D L2 D2 L' B R' F2 B2 L' B F2 L2 F L' F2 B R' L2
9. 16.348 F' D F R U R2 B2 F U2 R U B F U' L' R F2 L D' B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L
10. 20.384 U' R' D F D U2 R' U B' L' D F2 D' R2 D2 F' R2 F' B2 D B F L B' U
11. 15.953 L' U2 B' F' D' F2 L' U F R F' L R2 F U R B2 D2 U2 L U' L F D2 U
12. 13.966 L' R' F2 U B2 U D' R L' F' U2 L B' F2 U2 R D R' F L B' F2 R' D' U'
13. 14.464 B2 F D U2 B F L2 U2 D2 L U' R B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F L D2 B F' D U2 L2
14. (11.772) D2 F' B2 U F R' L U' D2 F2 B2 U F' R D' F U2 L F' U B2 L' B D2 B'
15. 16.571 B2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B' D2 R U L2 B' F' R' F2 L' F2 R2 L2 F R' B2 D' F2 R'
16. 15.350 U B2 F L2 B' R2 D' F2 B' L U B' U2 L U2 R B' L2 B2 L' F L D L R
17. 15.369 D2 L2 U' B' R' D' U' B2 R L F2 D2 L2 U D2 L' R F' R' B F R F B2 R'
18. 20.132 R B U' D2 R2 L' U2 L' U' R' L U R' B' D' F U R' F2 B' U2 B' U' R' D
19. 18.455 L' U' F' B' L D R2 U B' U2 D L' R2 D' B' L B F2 D U' B R U L' D'
20. 15.730 R2 B2 D U2 L B D' F' B' L' F2 U2 L R2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 D L D2 R2 U2 R'
21. 14.506 R U' L D2 L B U F2 B D2 L' R B' R U2 R' F L2 D B2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2
22. 14.131 F D2 B2 U2 R' B L D L' U F' D R' B' F L R' U L' B2 R D2 R' D' B
23. 11.842 D2 B U B2 L B' U' D2 R L F2 L' F U R B2 R2 L' U' R2 L D2 F B2 D'
24. 19.962 L2 D' L' F2 B2 D F2 D F U B R U' D2 B R' B' D2 F2 R2 L' F2 D' R B'
25. 17.724 D2 U2 F L D R' D2 U2 F2 B' R' D B D2 B' R' F2 D' F2 U D2 L2 B' L' D2
26. 18.824 L' U F R' F B' L' F' L' F B' L' D' L2 D' U2 B2 R B2 L2 B' L D B D
27. 18.322 B R U2 B' U2 L R F' U' D' R' D' F' R' B U2 F2 U D' F' R' B' D' L2 B'
28. 16.707 D B2 U2 L2 D' L' F2 B R' F B2 R2 B2 R' B D L' B2 R' U B' F L' D2 F
29. 16.365 F' R2 D F2 U2 D B' L' R B' F2 U F D F2 B D B2 R2 U' F' L2 F D2 R2
30. 17.845 F2 U' F' D2 U' F L D R' U' B2 L' B2 D2 R' L' D' U F' L' U2 B R' U D'
31. 18.325 D2 R L2 U2 L R2 U2 L' D2 U2 F U R F' U2 R' L2 D F U F' R B L2 F2
32. 13.214 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' B L2 U' F' B2 R L' U' B2 U2 D B' L' R2 D' U' R' U D
33. 16.809 F2 L2 F D F2 U2 B2 D R B L' U F2 L2 U2 R L F D F' L' D' R2 B2 F'
34. 14.197 B2 L' B2 D R2 U2 F U D' F2 B2 L' B2 L2 D' R B U2 L B R F D' R' F
35. 16.018 F R U2 B U' L' R' D' U B2 D' R' B L F L U D2 L2 B' F2 U' L D' F2
36. 15.375 F' B U D' F L F2 U' L2 B L B2 F' L' U' F2 D B2 R U R' U D2 F R2
37. (25.091) L2 R B' L2 B2 L F2 R D' L2 D U' R L U2 B R D' L' F' L2 B2 R2 F' L2
38. 16.722 L' B' D R' F' B' D' U F U' R2 D' B' D U2 B F R2 B' U2 D2 L D R2 U'
39. 17.468 D' L B' L B' U' B' D U R U2 D' R2 F U R L F2 L' R2 U' L' B2 L R2
40. 16.824 U' R' F' D2 L' B R2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 L' R' B' F' D2 F' B' U2 R2 D L' B' F'
41. 13.697 L R U F' L2 U2 L B2 U R F' R2 L' F' U B' L' F L B D2 B D B D'
42. 22.641+ D' R L' D2 R D2 F L U B U' D2 L' U' R F2 R' D F2 D' L F' B' U L2
43. 17.086 R2 L' U F R2 F2 R' B' D U' L2 U F2 D' L' D' F2 L' D' B2 D2 L R F D2
44. 18.925 B R' F' L U2 D R D2 U F U' R' U' R2 D2 U L R' D' L' R F2 R2 D' R'
45. 15.784 R' B2 U B U' B2 R' F' L' R U' F' L2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 U' R' L B' D' L' F'
46. 19.001 L' D2 F' B' R' U2 R L' B F L2 R D R' B2 L' B D2 U F2 L D R B' F
47. 15.319 L U2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 L' D' U B F D U R U' B2 U B
48. 18.548 B D2 L' B' R2 D R D' L U' D B2 L2 R' D' F2 D' B' R' F B2 U2 L' R D
49. 16.660 B' D L' F' B2 D2 U2 B2 R' U F U2 F' R L2 D' B R D' L' D B' L' U' F'
50. 18.402 F' D' F2 B' D' R D' R' U' F' R' B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R L2 U2 L D F' B U2 B'
51. 13.562 B R' L U2 L R' B' D' U' L2 B' U' R B' R2 U B' U L2 U L2 B' L2 U' D
52. 15.716 R2 B R U' F L' D2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 L U2 B' R' F' R2 B L2 B D
53. 18.648 R D2 U' R F2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' B D2 B R F2 R2 F2 L2 B F2 R' F L2 U
54. 15.640 L F2 D F' D' B U' B' R' U' R2 L D L R' D2 U2 L2 U2 R' L' B2 U' D R'
55. 17.546 R2 F' D U R2 B' U F' U F2 B' U2 B2 F2 U D R2 U2 L U' L U2 D' B' F
56. 18.218 F2 B R B2 L2 U' D B2 L' D' R' D U2 B2 F D' R' D L2 D2 L R' B F L
57. 21.884 L' F2 B D' U' L F' U2 R U2 B' D U B R2 B L' F R' F' U F R2 L B
58. 17.323 L' U2 L R2 F L2 D L' F D' U' B U D' L2 U2 R' D2 F' B R' F2 B2 U' R'
59. 18.068 D2 L F2 R B' U L2 R2 D U F' L' R' F' L' D' F L' U F' L R2 B2 F2 R'
60. 17.148 L2 B2 R' D L2 U' R' D R2 L2 U' R2 L' D U2 B' U R' F2 D L2 R F2 B' U2
61. 16.900 L F R' L' F2 D F2 U2 F D U B2 F2 R' B2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F' B' R2 D R L'
62. 15.491 L' D L2 B' U2 D' L R2 B' D2 F U2 D F D' B' D' F L D U' R' L' U' R'
63. 15.678 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' R D2 F' L R' B D2 R' L2 F2 D' L' R2 D F D' L U2 R2
64. 16.547 L' R2 B2 U2 L' R2 U R F2 L2 F2 U' B R' U F2 R D F2 D2 U' R' D2 F2 U2
65. 18.176 R' U' F D B2 F' U2 D2 B F2 R U' B F2 L R' B2 F' U2 F2 L2 D U' F' R2
66. 15.123 L U' F' D2 R F2 U2 D2 L2 D B' R' F2 B2 L U' B' L U' R2 L F' U B L
67. 18.522 U L' U' D R' L' F D' L U L2 U F2 R2 B' D U' F R D F2 U R' U2 B'
68. 19.032 U' B2 R' D B L2 F' U D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 U' B2 L' B2 D' L' D' U L2 B2 R
69. 19.174 R U2 R' B' U2 B R' D2 R2 U2 R' U F B R2 U2 B2 L B2 D2 L U D L B
70. 18.918 U B F U' B2 R L' B U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' R F2 U2 F' R D' B D U2 L
71. 15.480 R' B' U' F U' L R' F' U D R U' D2 F' U2 R B2 R B U' F2 D' B2 D U2
72. 17.954 U B2 F D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B' R' U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L F B' R' D' F2 B2 U'
73. 18.957 R L U F L' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' B D U L' B R B2 R B' F2 L' U2 R2 F2
74. 16.627 F L' D' R' B2 R' U D' F U' R L' B2 D R' B' R' F2 L' B2 D' L2 F' B2 R
75. 15.644 U2 B U2 B R L D2 R' U B D R2 L2 U' F L' F2 R2 F L2 B' R L2 B' L2
76. 18.475 L U2 R2 L D' F2 B' U B' U F L2 B L2 B' L2 B' D2 B L B2 F U F' U'
77. 16.618 U L F U' F' R D' F2 R2 U' D B' R U2 L2 B' R2 U' B2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 B'
78. 15.984 U' F2 L D B L' U F U2 R' F R B' D R' L' F2 U' F2 D' F2 D R D2 B2
79. 17.237 B D' F' D U B' R2 F2 L' F' R B' D' F' B' U' F L2 F' D B D2 F D2 F2
80. 15.771 B' U L D2 U B F' R F R2 U' B D' U2 F' B' D' L2 R2 U D B' D' B U'
81. 16.397 L B F' R' F2 L' F' U B2 D' F2 D' L B2 U D L2 B2 D R L' D2 U2 B L2
82. 18.584 D2 F B2 U' B' F2 D2 L D R' U' D2 L R2 F2 B' R' F' B' D2 R D F' D2 B'
83. 16.764 U' L' U' B R2 F' R2 U2 D' R U D R L F' L2 R U D R2 L' U F D U2
84. 19.968 L B R B' U' D R2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 D2 B' D' R B' D U' L' F2 R B' D2 F
85. 16.543 B2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L' B L B R F2 L' B' D' R2 D' L2 U' D2 R' B' R2 D' F2 R2
86. 16.450 R' L F' U2 R' D' R' D' F' B R2 D L2 U' D2 B2 D' L2 U L F' D2 R2 L2 D
87. 15.038 F' B R U F B' R' D' U' B' R' F' U R B' L2 R D' R U' F' D' U2 L' B2
88. 18.458 R2 L U2 F2 B2 L R' D' F D R2 L F2 D' B2 L2 R2 F U2 B U F' U' B L2
89. 18.927 U F2 D2 B L B2 F R2 U' L' D B' U' D2 B' F2 D2 R B R2 L' U2 R D B'
90. 14.923 F2 D L2 F' R' U L' F U2 L2 B2 R' U B R' L D2 F2 L' B' R B2 F L2 U
91. 13.887 U2 D' F2 L' R' D F2 R' F L2 R2 D' R L F D F' D F' U2 R2 U L' U' D
92. 19.089 F L F L F' D2 F D R2 F2 B U2 R2 D B U2 B' F2 L2 U R2 U R' L2 B2
93. 17.811 F2 B U2 B U R' F' U L2 B' F2 U L2 B' F D B' U2 R2 U' F B2 L F R'
94. 18.822 F2 D2 U2 R2 D F' B L D2 U2 F R U' D' B R' F R2 F2 B2 L' D2 F2 D R2
95. 15.870 U2 D' R D U2 L F R' F' R B' R F2 L B R' B L' U2 D' F' U L B2 L'
96. 16.268 F U2 F B' D' F R D R2 L' B' D' L D U F' D2 L2 R' U' R' L2 U' D2 L'
97. 17.336 U R' B2 D2 F' B2 L D L D2 R2 F D' U R' B L B2 L2 F D' R' L2 D' F'
98. 15.156 L' R2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' U F2 L2 F' U2 D2 L' B' U2 R' B' R' D2 B2
99. 18.459 R D2 R' F L D R U2 R2 B' L2 U F' D' B' L F2 B2 U L2 D F' B' L2 D'
100. 18.451 L R2 B2 F' U D2 B U2 D F U2 D L U R D' B' L2 F' D2 F2 D' U' R' L'


Finally i broke that evasive 17 sec barrier. It's been eluding me for months now! And only 5 sup 20 solves. Also a new record. I have no idea what that 25 was (solve 37), but the 22 (solve 42) was a pop AND a +2. Annoying as hell!

But all in all i'm happy with todays results 


Edit: 43 consecutive sub 20 solves is also a record for me.

Edit 2: Btw, i rolled in both ends if anyone wants to know


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

First sub-7 avg5

Average of 5: 6.83
1. (6.28) (3, 4) / (6, 2) / (3, 2) / (-1, 2) / (6) / (5) / (2) / (3) / (-5) / (1) / UUdU
2. 6.93 (-2, 1) / (-1, 1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4) / (-4) / (-1) / (6) / (1) / (3) / Uddd
3. 7.27 (-2, 1) / (6, 5) / (-5, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / (4) / (-4) / dUUU
4. (8.21) (-3, 1) / (-1, -1) / (2, -4) / (-5, 6) / (-3) / (6) / (-3) / (3) / (1) / (-2) / UUUd
5. 6.30 (5, -4) / (-5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 3) / (3) / (2) / (3) / (0) / (-4) / (-2) / ddUU


----------



## r_517 (Sep 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> First sub-7 avg5
> 
> Average of 5: 6.83
> 1. (6.28) (3, 4) / (6, 2) / (3, 2) / (-1, 2) / (6) / (5) / (2) / (3) / (-5) / (1) / UUdU
> ...


 
Awesome! i need to practise more


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

Another accomplishment soon after  Approx 6 second LL...with feet. F R U R' U' F'. New PB 1:09.14. Shame the F2L wasn't fast


----------



## Shortey (Sep 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Another accomplishment soon after  Approx 6 second LL...with *feet*. F R U R' U' F'. New PB 1:09.14. Shame the F2L wasn't fast


 
Eww


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2010)

21.47 4x4x2 solve on jflysim, forced PLL skip

edit: (21.47), 27.88, 29.56, (34.44), 27.12 = 28.19 avg5

first 3 are 26.30 mo3


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

Morten said:


> Eww


 You love it really. You know you do


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 19, 2010)

2.06, 2.29, 2.75, 2.27, 2.26, 2.82, 3.25, (3.62), 2.13, (0.99), 2.37, 2.00=2.42
CLL+LBL Easy Scrambles xD

also 2.92 a76 and 2.17 a5


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 76/77
best time: 0.99
worst time: 5.39

current avg5: 2.17 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 2.17 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 2.42 (σ = 0.38)
best avg12: 2.42 (σ = 0.38)

session avg: 2.92 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 2.90

Session average: 2.92
1. 2.40 F U F' U F' R2 F' U 
2. 3.47 F R F2 U' R2 U' F U' F2 
3. 3.71 R2 F' U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' 
4. 1.89 F U' F U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' 
5. 2.59 U2 F2 U F U' F R' F' 
6. 3.07 U R' U R U F2 R' U R U' 
7. 3.76 R' U2 R F' U F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
8. 2.24 R F2 U' R F' R2 F2 R' 
9. 3.18 U' F2 U F2 R2 U R' F U' 
10. 3.12 F R' U R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U' 
11. 3.03 U2 R F U2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' 
12. 2.93 U' F R F2 R F R U F' U' 
13. 2.62 R2 U2 R' F' U F2 
14. 2.35 F' U' R U F2 U2 R' F' R' 
15. 1.66 U F' R U' R' F2 R' F' U2 
16. 3.74 R2 U2 R U' R U' F R U 
17. 2.37 F' U F' R U' R U R2 F2 
18. 2.45 F' R F U' R' U' R F2 R2 
19. 2.27 F' U F U2 R U2 R2 F R' 
20. 3.10 U R F' U R2 F2 U F R U2 
21. 2.90 F2 U2 R' F' R' F2 U F2 U' 
22. 2.54 F2 R' U' F' R' U R' U' 
23. 3.62 F R F2 U' F R2 U F' U 
24. 3.25 U2 F' U F2 U' R' U2 R2 
25. 2.77 R' U2 R2 U' F R F R' U2 
26. 1.94 U R2 U F2 R' F U F' 
27. 2.30 F' U2 F2 U' R U' R U' 
28. 3.10 R2 F' U F2 U' R F2 U 
29. 3.65 F2 R U2 R' F U' F U R' 
30. 4.00 U' F U' R2 F R' U' R2 U 
31. (DNF) F' U F2 U R F2 R' F R' U' 
32. 4.05 U' F2 R U2 F' U2 F' U 
33. 3.68 R' U' R2 U' F' U F' U R2 
34. 2.18 U' R2 U' F2 U' R F2 R2 F' U2 
35. 3.22 R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 R F' 
36. 3.02 U' R2 U R U' F R2 F U 
37. 2.86 U' F' U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U' 
38. 2.45 U' R' F U R2 U R F' R2 
39. 1.90 F2 U' R' U F' U 
40. 4.16 F2 R' U R' F2 U F' R' F2 
41. 3.58 F U R U R' F U 
42. 4.10 F U R2 U F' U F2 R' U2 
43. 1.22 F R F' R' U R2 U R' U' 
44. 2.70 U' F R' F U' R' U' R' U' 
45. 3.17 R' U2 F U' F' U R' F2 U' 
46. 2.81 F2 R U2 R' U R' U F2 R' 
47. 3.60 F U R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U' 
48. 3.92 U F2 U R U R F' R2 
49. 2.64 F U' R2 F R U' R F2 R2 
50. 2.24 U2 F2 R' F U R F' R F' U 
51. 2.19 F R F R2 F R F R2 U' 
52. 2.42 R F' U R F2 U2 F' R U' 
53. 3.60 U2 F R2 U' F' U F' U F' U' 
54. 1.78 F2 U' R U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' 
55. 4.31 R2 U2 F2 U' F R F' U2 
56. 3.04 F U' R2 F R U2 F2 U' R' 
57. 2.91 U' F2 R2 U R U F2 R2 
58. 5.39 F2 R U' F R U' R' F R' U2 
59. 2.11 F2 U2 F R F2 U2 F' 
60. 2.45 R' F2 R U R2 F' U' 
61. 2.96 R F2 R2 F' R F' U' 
62. 3.39 R' F' U' R F' U2 F R2 
63. 4.43 F' R F' U F R U R2 U' 
64. 3.47 F' R2 U R' F2 R F2 U2 R' 
65. 3.42 F' R' F2 R2 F' U' F' U R2 U2 
66. 2.06 F U R' U R2 U F' U2 
67. 2.29 F2 R F R2 F R2 F R' U' 
68. 2.75 R2 U R F' U2 F2 R U' R 
69. 2.27 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 R 
70. 2.26 U R' F' R U2 F' R2 F R' 
71. 2.82 R F' U2 R F R2 F U R' U2 
72. 3.25 F2 R2 F R U2 F' R F U2 
73. 3.62 U F2 R2 U' R F' R F2 U' 
74. 2.13 U F' U2 R2 F U' R F2 R 
75. (0.99) F' U F R2 F U F' 
76. 2.37 U' F R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U2 
77. 2.00 R' F U' F' R U' R2


----------



## Toad (Sep 19, 2010)

Daniel, please stop practicing clock and practice feet more. Thanks.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Daniel, please stop practicing clock and practice feet more. Thanks.


 Ok done


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:19.46
1. (1:03.77) U2 R L2 B R2 D' F B D2 U' L' R F' D R2 L D' U' R2 L U2 R' D' B R' 
2. 1:21.20 F' U' F L B2 F L' D2 B' U' F B2 D' L' D2 B D U F' U B L' B L2 R2 
3. 1:27.05 F R2 B D2 U2 B2 D' L R' F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F B' L' B2 D L' U R2 U2 B 
4. 1:11.57 D' F U L2 D U R2 F R' U D2 R L B D' L' R' F U B R' B' U F2 U' 
5. 1:27.04 L B2 D U F B U B' D L' R2 B L' R D2 R' D' R D2 L' R2 B2 F D2 U2 
6. 1:14.94 B2 D' B2 F' D' U2 R D L2 U2 L' D' U2 L F' U L2 R2 U2 F' L' R2 B F' R2 
7. (1:44.05) U B' D' B2 F D R' L2 D R' D' L' B F L2 D2 R2 F B' U2 F L' D2 F' U2 
8. 1:22.50 R2 U R2 B D' L2 B F L R2 F' B L R2 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L' R' D' B D2 L 
9. 1:23.32 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' R' D R2 F R2 L B U L2 D L D U' R D' B2 L' U F2 
10. 1:06.78 R2 L2 B U' B D' F2 B2 R2 D L D B2 U L U D' L B' D B' L2 D2 B' F2 
11. 1:29.33 D' R2 D' B2 U' F R F' R' F' D2 R F U B R2 L F2 L2 D' L B' R D L 
12. 1:10.89 F2 D' F2 D B U2 B R L U' D L' B D L2 U F D F2 D R2 F' B' D' U2
PLL skip somewhere in there - I think on the 1:14.
1:03 was full step with intentional x-cross


----------



## Shortey (Sep 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 8.35
1. 8.96 R' U2 F2 B2 D' F2 D F R2 F2 D' F2 R F U2 D2 B' F' D' U L F B2 R U2 
2. 7.89 U2 L2 U' R F2 D B' R F' U' L' F' D R2 D B' D2 R' B U2 F' R' B' F U' 
3. (9.08) B2 L D2 L' U2 L U F U' L2 B2 R L' B2 D2 R U' R D B' U D B R' L 
4. (7.72) D' U' F2 D2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F2 R2 D' B U' L' B L B L D L F U F2 L2 
5. 8.19 U' R' U2 D2 B2 D' L R' F' U2 D2 L' B' L R U' F' B U F2 D R F U' D' 

PLL skip on the 8.19  Rest was non-lucky


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 19, 2010)

YES!

7.77, 7.21, 7.81, 10.70, 7.88 = 7.82

1. 7.77 R U B' R' B U B R' l' b' 
2. (7.21) R L' B R' B L R U l b' u' 
3. 7.81 R U' R U' R B' L l' 
4. (10.70) U' B R L' U B' L' U' l r' b' 
5. 7.88 U L R L R' B' R B l' r b' u 

EDIT: 10.24 Average of 12 

1. 9.53 L' R' B' L' B U B U l u' 
2. (19.37) U L R' B U B' R' U l' b' u' 
3. 7.77 R U B' R' B U B R' l' b' 
4. (7.21) R L' B R' B L R U l b' u' 
5. 7.81 R U' R U' R B' L l' 
6. 10.70 U' B R L' U B' L' U' l r' b' 
7. 7.88 U L R L R' B' R B l' r b' u 
8. 9.14 L R' U' B' U' R B' l b 
9. 12.96 L R B R U' L B R b u' 
10. 9.86 R B U R U' L R' L r b u 
11. 9.33 L U' R L' U B R L l' b 
12. 14.46 L' U' L' B U R' L l r' u


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> YES!
> 
> 7.77, 7.21, 7.81, 10.70, 7.88 = 7.82


Whats that?


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pyraminx


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> YES!
> 
> 7.77, 7.21, 7.81, 10.70, 7.88 = 7.82


 


Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Whats that?


 


Blake4512 said:


> Pyraminx


 
Should have said so, I thought it was 3x3 :fp


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 19, 2010)

15.70 NL and 15.50 lucky 3x3 singles.

Edit: 13.96 lucky


----------



## Mcuber5 (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought too...
What method do you use ?


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 19, 2010)

I think it's LBL, basically i get a layer, then I do the last layer using 1 out of 5 algs.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 19, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I think it's LBL, basically i get a layer, then I do the last layer using 1 out of 5 algs.


Slow.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Slow.


 
You don't have the WCA profile to back you up on that claim, so sorry.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2010)

Slow.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Slow.


 
Alright, now that's fair.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 19, 2010)

Enough 3x3 for now  For some reason, I don't enjoy 3x3 as much as before...
But I'm pleased with this. And I'll practice right before EC again.



Spoiler



Average: 10.67
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 7.86
Worst Time: 14.83
Individual Times:
1. (7.86) R F' L B F2 D' U L2 R B' D2 U B' F2 D2 U F' R2 F R B2 D U2 B' F'
2. 11.98 L2 R B' D2 L' B' F2 D' L2 F' L' R' B' D L' R2 B' F' D L' U' L2 R D B'
3. 12.55 F2 L' R' B2 L R2 F' D' B' F D B R2 F2 L U' F2 D U B2 F2 L R2 D2 U'
4. 10.27 B2 L B2 F R2 F R2 F U L2 B2 F L' B' L2 R' U' B F' L' R' F L' F2 U
5. 10.53 L U B L' D2 F2 U' R' B F' U' L2 R D U2 L' R' D U2 R2 B F' L2 F' R'
6. 8.39 L' R2 D' B F2 U2 B L B' D U2 B' U R' D2 U' L' D' U' L R U' F L2 D
7. 8.83 D2 U2 B' F' D L D L' U2 B2 L R' F L' B2 F D' U2 B U L2 R B2 R U'
8. 9.48 B2 R F U2 R2 D U F R' B' L R2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 F' D2 R F' U' R' F D'
9. 11.86 U' L2 B2 F' L R2 U2 F' L' R2 U2 L2 R' U L B L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L D' U R
10. 12.66 D2 F' L U2 F U L2 D' L B' D U2 L2 U' L2 R' D' U R' F2 L' R F D2 U
11. 10.62 F' U F' D' R2 B' R U B2 L2 D' U L' R D2 B F2 L2 R2 B' U R' D2 U2 F'
12. 10.55 D2 U B F2 L B' D2 U R B' U' L2 R2 D' B' F2 L' U' B2 F D' L R B2 U2
13. 12.00+ D R' D2 U B D' B' U B' F' U' B2 L2 R' D2 U' L' R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U' L B'
14. 9.14 L2 U2 L' B2 F D2 L2 R' D' U' B2 L2 R2 U2 B F L2 D U2 R2 B' L R' U' B'
15. (14.83) L F L B' D2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D' U L2 U L R2 B2 F L R' D' R
16. 10.06 B2 F' L' R' F2 L D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 F D2 B L2 R D U2 R' B2 R2 D B2 F'
17. 12.45 R' U2 L' R2 B' U' R' D B' R2 D B2 U F' R' F' L B F2 L' U2 F U2 F U2
18. 12.36 D' F' U' L D' U' B F2 D U' B F L D U' L R D B R' B2 D' U2 B2 F
19. 10.98 B F2 R D' U2 L R' B U' R2 F2 L2 B' F D U F' D' L' F2 D2 U' F' D U
20. 10.42 R' D' B D R D2 U L R2 F' L R2 B2 D2 B' F2 D' B2 F D R2 D U' B F
21. 8.77 D' U2 L' B F L' R F L' F L R2 U2 L' D U2 L' R F' D U L U B U2
22. 10.61 U' L D U' L D U' F' D U F2 L' R2 F2 R2 B' D' U' R' U2 B' F U F' U2
23. 10.00 D R' B D2 B' D L2 R2 D U' R U2 B2 F' U L B2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 R' U L2
24. 10.62 D' F' U' B F L F2 L' D U2 L2 R2 D2 R' F' R D2 F2 L R' D' U F D U'
25. 10.41 F' D U B' F2 R2 B F U2 B' R D U' L R' B F2 R' D U B F L B2 F
26. 11.75 L F U2 R U2 B D R2 U' B' F2 R U F D U B2 F2 D B L2 R2 D B F2
27. 10.89 F L' R2 F' R' F R2 B D' U L2 D2 F' D' U' F U2 L2 R' B' D U' L R2 F
28. 9.20 L R' F L2 R F' D U R D' F' D U2 L' R2 F' D U' L D U2 R' F' D2 U'
29. 10.26 L R' F D2 U2 R2 B F D' B' U2 F L R' D2 R' B F' D' U F2 L2 R2 D' U2
30. 10.05 B F' U2 L2 R' F' L' R B F2 D' U2 L2 R B2 D2 F' L' R' U' B2 L' D' U' F2
31. 9.42 L2 R' D U' L2 D2 F' L' R2 U L2 R' B2 F R2 D' U' B' F' U' R B2 D' L F'
32. 10.89 L F2 D' U2 B' F D L2 B F L R D' U' B R' B' F' D' B2 U B F D' U'
33. 13.27 R2 B' D B2 R D' U2 F' L' B' L' R2 D2 U2 L' F D U B2 R' B F' U F' R2
34. 11.59 D' U2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R U' B L R' D' R' D B F' L' F D2 L2 B2 L' U
35. 10.81 U R2 D' U F' L R B2 F2 D U R D F2 R F' D2 R' F U L R B F' L'
36. 13.31 L' B F2 D U' R' D' R2 B' D' L2 R' F2 L' D L' R B U' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U
37. 10.84 D B D2 L2 B' U B' L2 B D' U F' R' F' L R' U' L U' L R U2 R B F2
38. 9.22 D' B F' R' D U' F2 D2 L R2 D' L R2 B' D F D' U2 B' L R2 B F2 L R
39. 10.67 U2 B F' R D' U L' B2 L B2 U' L B U L2 D U' L' U L2 R' B2 F2 D U'
40. 11.86 L R D2 U' L' R' B F2 U' F2 D' B' F R' F R' B F' D2 U' B' F' L2 R D'
41. 10.06 F R' D2 B' F' L2 R' U L' R F2 R U' L R2 B2 L' D U' L' R' D U2 B L'
42. 10.73 R2 D' B2 U' F' U2 B2 F' U' B2 F D U2 L' U2 B2 F' L2 R F' U' L B F R2
43. 9.02 D L2 R' B' F' L2 R F' R' U L2 F U B' F2 U2 R U2 B2 D' L B' L U' L'
44. 11.67 L R2 D R' B' F R' B2 L U B2 D' U B2 F' R' F L' R D' F L2 U2 R' D'
45. 10.92 D' L R2 B2 F L R D' U2 R2 D2 U' L' R2 D' B D U' L R D2 B' L2 R2 F'
46. 8.19 R D' R D2 B2 U F2 R2 D' L' R D' F D2 U B2 F R D2 U L2 R' D U' F'
47. 10.52 F' D2 U' B' D' U B2 F' L' D U R' B L2 R B2 L2 B' F' D2 U' F U B' F2
48. 10.67 L' U2 L2 R D B U2 F D U F R2 D2 B' F' L' R2 B F' U2 L2 R U' R' B'
49. 12.83 L' D U2 R2 U' L' R' U B' F' U L' R U' B D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B'
50. 8.17 L' D2 U L' R2 U L2 R' U F2 D' U F2 L R B L2 F' L' D U B' F L' R2



10.67 avg50
10.19 avg12
9.53 avg5
Best single is 7.86 (one F2L pair skipped)


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 19, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> You don't have the WCA profile to back you up on that claim, so sorry.


 
So? That has nothing to do with it.


----------



## joey (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes said:


> And I'll practice right before EC again.


 It's only 10 days until EC


----------



## Edward (Sep 19, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> You don't have the WCA profile to back you up on that claim, so sorry.


 

I wasn't aware that you need a WCA profile to have an opinion.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> I wasn't aware that you need a WCA profile to have an opinion.


You can have an opinion, but it may not be valid.
He claims lbl is slow but the user had a 9sec difference then he does offically, so it obviously isn't slow at all. I know cubers who can sub 7 average with pure lbl.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2010)

Sub-7 on pyraminx isn't all that fast.

I know cubers who can sub 17 average on 3x3 with pure LBL. Doesn't mean it's not a slow method.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Sub-7 on pyraminx isn't all that fast.
> 
> I know cubers who can sub 17 average on 3x3 with pure LBL. Doesn't mean it's not a slow method.


 
A sub 8 average on pyraminx in comp. will get you top 95 in the world. A 17 3x3 wouldn't get you close.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 19, 2010)

On 3x3 you have three layers. On pyraminx, after you solve one layer, you only have three edges left and a tip. LBL on pyraminx by nature well be more efficient (though I've never used it. Oka was my first method. )


----------



## Weston (Sep 19, 2010)

3x3 is much more competitive.
You can't compare those two events like that.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 19, 2010)

Alright guys, stop getting off topic. The argument is pointless anyway.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> A sub 8 average on pyraminx in comp. will get you top 95 in the world. A 17 3x3 wouldn't get you close.


 
Top 100 on pyraminx is easy, much easier than top 100 on 3x3, because fewer people practice pyraminx seriously, and fewer competitions have pyraminx. Even a mid 7 is about twice the WR, and twice the WR is not very fast (17s on 3x3). You can definitely get twice the WR with an inferior method - this is also true on 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, megaminx, and so on.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 20, 2010)

Definately my best cubing session ever. I'll keep this pretty short. (Bold are PB's)

*14.53 avg100*
1 9's
0 10's
5 11's
10 12's
27 13's
19 14's
17 15's
14 16's
6 17's
0 18's
1 19's

*13.49 avg12*
(11.54) (16.85) 13.56 14.84 11.71 11.74 14.90 14.14 12.79 12.59 15.54 13.09

12.89 avg5
(11.71) 11.74 (14.90) 14.14 12.79

9.44 Single (PLL skip)

HUGE improvement on the avg100 and avg12. avg5 and single are both my second best ever in those categories.
Before 5 days ago, I didn't even have an avg12 as good as this avg100
and this is my first sub-15 avg100.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 20, 2010)

I broke my 2x2!! HOORAY!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 20, 2010)

Learned all of U orientation of ZBLL in 4-5 hours (was in that mode where time seemed to stand still- or was that lack of sleep?). Now I just need to match algs to cases...


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 20, 2010)

rickcube said:


> On 3x3 you have three layers. On pyraminx, after you solve one layer, you only have three edges left and a tip. LBL on pyraminx by nature well be more efficient (though I've never used it. Oka was my first method. )


 
This post makes no sense.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 20, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> This post makes no sense.


 It made sense in my head but didn't come out right...


----------



## Kian (Sep 20, 2010)

12.37, 13.79, 14.98, 13.75, 15.21, 13.15, 14.95, (16.74), 14.66, 12.52, (11.99), 14.45 Average- 13.98

Haven't really cubed at all in the past month. Did an average of 50 tonight because I finally had some free time, inexplicably set a pb.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 20, 2010)

(12.22[OLL skip]), 13.54, 15.17, (17.44), 12.69[OLL skip] = 13.80
Too lucky for my taste.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> (12.22[OLL skip]), 13.54, 15.17, (17.44), 12.69[OLL skip] = 13.80
> Too lucky for my taste.



Wow.. crazy. Good job.


----------



## plechoss (Sep 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.81
1. 14.94 U' D2 F' D' R' L2 U B L R' B L' B' U' D B2 L D' B' D U2 F B R2 F2 
2. (12.08) F L B F2 L B L' F R F D B' L R2 F2 B' L' B2 L' D F' R2 U B2 U' 
3. 17.92 F2 U D' B' L' F2 L U F U' R U R L' U2 D2 L' U2 B2 U' B' F U' B2 F' 
4. 18.67 L2 B' R L2 F U L' U L U2 L U2 B R2 U' B' L2 B2 D F R' U2 R U D 
5. 12.63 D' F L F B2 U L2 U2 R2 F R2 D B F R2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 R' B' U 
6. 15.48 R' F' U2 L2 R B' F' R2 U2 L' B' R F' R L2 U B' U2 B' D2 B' D U' L2 R2 
7. 15.74 U' B' L U2 F2 D' F' B' R' B2 L2 B U L2 F U2 B R2 D2 U B2 L' U2 F D2 
8. (19.51) F B2 L2 R2 D F U2 D' L' F U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 D R2 B R U' F2 L B U2 
9. 16.73 U' R' U2 B2 R' L2 D' B' L' U2 D' F' D F2 R' F' B R B2 F D' U B' F D 
10. 13.87 L D U2 R B2 D L' U' L' U B2 D2 R2 U R U B F' D2 R2 L2 U' L' B2 R2 
11. 17.23 B' D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F U' D2 F2 U2 F2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B' F' R D R2 D2 R2 
12. 14.91 B U R2 D2 R U R U2 F B' L U' F' U2 F' U' B' U' F' R2 F2 R2 F2 D L
OH


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 20, 2010)

4x4 single - 58.26
2x2 avg100 - 4.37 (Stackmat) (lubed LL for the first time, got it ~6 months ago)


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 20, 2010)

Elsie's first feed.

You can keep your sub10 avgs. :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 20, 2010)

Took a break from fridrich after US nationals to leran zbll. i havent done an ao12 on it since nationals. i was averaging 20-21 back then. toook a random ao12 today to see how much i lost skill

18.84, 16.59, 17.48, 18.96, 15.20, 21.72, 18.27, 17.24, 12.83, 18.62, 18.66, 15.02

Ao12=17.49
best ao5 was 16 something

the 12 second time was me x cross on purpose (as i did R2 to bring the final cross peice, i inserted a pair, so technically xcross) and ater i inserted i formed the 2nd pair by accident.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 20, 2010)

I got a good average on 4x4, I usually average between 1:30 and 2:00, but this was really good for me.

Average: 1:28.24
Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 1:21.41
Worst Time: 1:37.93
Individual Times:
1.	1:23.83	B L' B Fw2 L' R2 Uw2 B D B2 F D L' R F' Rw R Uw' U' L2 R2 D Uw R Fw' F2 L' R' B2 Uw' Fw Rw Fw' L2 Uw' U2 L2 F R Fw
2.	1:31.77	Fw' L B Uw Fw2 Uw' U L Rw' R' F2 R' Uw2 R2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw F2 Uw L Rw2 U' B' L R2 Uw' F U B2 R' Fw2 Rw' U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2
3.	1:29.11	L B' F Rw2 R2 Fw F' Rw R2 Fw' Rw' D' Uw Rw2 U' L' Rw' F D Uw' U L Uw' U2 L' F Rw2 D' R D2 B' Fw' F2 U L U' R' Fw Uw2 Rw'
4.	(1:37.93)	Rw Fw R U Rw2 R2 F' L2 Rw R' F2 D2 Rw2 D Uw2 U2 L2 R U2 B' Fw2 F Uw2 F2 D' Uw2 B2 Rw' Uw L' D L Rw U F' L' B2 F2 U' L'
5.	(1:21.41)	D2 U2 L D L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 U' L' Uw' Fw2 F' L' Rw D2 Uw' B2 U F' L' Rw' R Uw' L' Rw' F' D2 B2 Fw' F2 L' D' Uw2 U' F2 Uw L' Uw U'

Now I should start improving my times on big cubes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 20, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Took a break from fridrich after US nationals to leran zbll. i havent done an ao12 on it since nationals. i was averaging 20-21 back then. toook a random ao12 today to see how much i lost skill
> 
> 18.84, 16.59, 17.48, 18.96, 15.20, 21.72, 18.27, 17.24, 12.83, 18.62, 18.66, 15.02
> 
> ...


NO
YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO SLOW DOWN.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> NO
> YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO SLOW DOWN.


gg
i continued after tha ao12..

18.73, 13.93, 13.30, 15.62, 17.31, 16.25, 17.51, 18.86

best ao12 is 16 something now

LOLWUT. <3 no practice
but alas im sticking to learning zbll. i might fridrich f2l, zbf2l the 4th pair to orient the edges, and then zbll
sounds fast imo

edit..17.59, 14.09...
edit...15.59

i'm afraid to stop because i might lose this speed =[


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol what? 10 second drop from Nats? what. nice job man,

edit: 1 more post till 15000


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 20, 2010)

We go over this every time this thread hits a landmark postcount. If I see anyone else postwhoring for the 15000th post or reply or w/e then I am banning you.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2010)

And Woner wins.

Also, non-lucky 7.79 3x3 single, and 6.6 tps. Only my third non-lucky sub-8 =)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Lol what? 10 second drop from Nats? what. nice job man,
> 
> edit: 1 more post till 15000


 i did absolutely attrotious at nationals
absoultely attrotious. at nationals i came in averaging 20-21
i actually averaged 26 at the comp

such fail :fp:

edit-explanation. 3 solves i had pops (f***ing f2 cube..)

one (the 20 second) was a PLL skip and still was a mediocre time
and one 24 second one was a normal solve


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2010)

Michal is beastly. :3
I got a sub 18 average today though. Not bad for someone who can't turn properly lol, I guess.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> And Woner wins.
> 
> Also, non-lucky 7.79 3x3 single, and 6.6 tps. *Only my third non-lucky sub-10* =)


 
You cannot be serious. Unless you mean sub-8


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2010)

I found a place nearby that sells orangina. =D


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 21, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I found a place nearby that sells orangina. =D


 
I sense competition


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 21, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> You cannot be serious. Unless you mean sub-8


 
Ugh, yeah, I meant sub-8, it was late =P. What's your non-lucky PB?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2010)

12.30 new 3x3 single.  My old one (12.97) was soooooooo lucky (LL skip), but this one wasn't. Forced 1 F2L pair skip, and might of had another one skipped by luck. Not a very fast OLL, but PLL skip. Maru lubed + tightened Guhong, stackmat.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> 12.30 new 3x3 single.  My old one (12.97) was soooooooo lucky (LL skip), but this one wasn't. Forced 1 F2L pair skip, and might of had another one skipped by luck. Not a very fast OLL, but PLL skip. Maru lubed + tightened Guhong, stackmat.


 
Hmm, you're catching up to me. in single and average, well I just raced ahead, 16.12 avg on 3x3(of 5) new avg PB!!


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 21, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.75
1. 8.70 F' R2 U F2 U' L2 U L' R U2 D2 L F' B D U' R' B U D R U' D L' R 
2. 7.36 U' B L B R' B U' R B' R F B' L' B F' R' B' D' F' L' F D2 L' D' F 
3. 7.63 R2 F' D R F' D2 L D' B L D2 F' L U' F2 U F' L' U2 R2 U2 D B2 R B 
4. 9.22 D' R D L F2 B' L U F2 B' D' U F U' F' U2 F2 B2 U' R L2 D' U R' B 
5. 8.88 F U2 D' L' U R' D2 B U' F R L2 D2 R2 B U R' F' U R B L' B' F2 L' 
6. 9.17 L D2 F L U' B R' B F U' B' R' B' U' B2 D' L B' U2 B' U2 B L2 R' U' 
7. 10.02 R2 U F B D F2 U' D F U2 B' U B2 L2 F D' R F2 R' U' B' D2 L F R2 
8. (7.20) U' R F D R B' U2 L' B2 U' R F' U B2 U' L U D' F R' U D' F D' B2 
9. 8.55 D2 B2 D F' L' R2 U' R2 B2 U' D' F U' D2 L2 B' D2 U' L' D2 B' U L U' F2 
10. (11.36) D' U' R2 F2 D' F2 L R' D' R U' D L' U2 F L2 B' F' L2 D' L' F2 L B D' 
11. 8.13 R B L' R2 U R2 D' L' R' U R D' F L F D2 R' F' D' L B' R' F2 U F' 
12. 9.80 D2 U B L B' F D2 F U2 R' F L2 B R' L F' U' D R2 B' R' L U2 R' B2 

<3 Dayan Lingyun
All NL solves.

also 8.28 a5 and 9.28 a37

EDIT:7.78, (7.68), (9.17), 8.67, 7.79=8.08 
and 9.21 a50


Spoiler



Session average: 9.21
1. 9.76 B' L U D' B' R' B' R' U2 D' F' B' D2 F B2 L' B' R' F R' U2 L' B' L D' 
2. 8.86 D' B L B F' D U B' D L2 D2 F2 D2 F' L' U F' U' B' F R2 F' D L2 U' 
3. 8.16 B F' U' D2 R D F L B2 L' D R2 D2 L' U2 F' D2 L' R F2 D' R' D2 F2 R 
4. 11.46 R' U' D F' D B U B' D F2 U B D L' B' U2 B2 R L D R L2 U R U' 
5. 10.72 F B2 R F' B L D' B F' U2 B' F L D' R' U2 B' R D' L' U L' B' R2 U2 
6. 8.46 U2 B R2 U' B2 L2 B' L2 R' U B2 U L' R2 D' B' U' B' F' U2 D' F2 L' U' D 
7. 8.62 U' L D F R2 D2 F' L B2 U F2 B D2 U R2 U2 D B' F2 R U F2 D2 F L 
8. 9.95 U L' F R F' B L2 B D2 F2 D2 L' R' U D L2 U2 D B' R' U D2 F2 B2 U 
9. 8.75 U' R' L2 F' L2 B L2 B2 F' R' L D B R' B U' D R F' D L B F2 L' R 
10. 9.62 D2 B F2 U2 B D U2 R2 U' D' F' R' B' L2 B U D2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 L' B' D 
11. 9.79 L' D2 B U' F D U2 B' R2 U2 L2 R D' L' B' D L' D' R2 U2 L U' D' B' U' 
12. 9.89 F D' B' U B F2 L D2 R' L' B L' F2 B2 U2 D L R U' B2 F D' R F' U 
13. 8.75 R' U L' R F B2 D2 R2 D' L' B D' L' B2 F R' L2 U F' L' U D F U' R' 
14. (6.70) B L' R D2 R L2 F' L' B2 F2 U R U D R' U R' B' D2 F2 U' L' F B' D2 
15. 10.89 F B U D B D' B R' U R2 D B' F' U F2 D L' B' D' L F' L' D L D 
16. 8.78 U R' F2 U B2 U' F' B2 R2 D U F' L F2 U2 F' U' F' D2 U' F' U2 L B U' 
17. 8.10 D L D' F' B2 U2 L' R F2 D2 U' L2 D R U D2 F' U D B2 U' F' B' R' D 
18. 9.70 U2 D2 B L2 F' D R D2 B2 F' R U' F R2 U D B' R' B' U B D2 U R2 D' 
19. 10.00 U2 B' L R' D R U2 R B' L B2 U' D B' D B' F' R' B L U2 L F' L' B2 
20. (12.73) F2 L2 R D2 L B' D2 U2 R' B2 D' R2 U R2 L F' B' L2 F' D L' D2 B2 L' B' 
21. 8.51 U B2 R2 U L' F B R2 D U R B' F U' R' U2 D2 L2 D B U F2 B' R2 L 
22. 10.11 B' R L2 F' B L B' R F D2 L' B D2 U R' L' D' F' R2 D2 R D' F2 U' R' 
23. 8.70 F' R2 U F2 U' L2 U L' R U2 D2 L F' B D U' R' B U D R U' D L' R 
24. 7.36 U' B L B R' B U' R B' R F B' L' B F' R' B' D' F' L' F D2 L' D' F 
25. 7.63 R2 F' D R F' D2 L D' B L D2 F' L U' F2 U F' L' U2 R2 U2 D B2 R B 
26. 9.22 D' R D L F2 B' L U F2 B' D' U F U' F' U2 F2 B2 U' R L2 D' U R' B 
27. 8.88 F U2 D' L' U R' D2 B U' F R L2 D2 R2 B U R' F' U R B L' B' F2 L' 
28. 9.17 L D2 F L U' B R' B F U' B' R' B' U' B2 D' L B' U2 B' U2 B L2 R' U' 
29. 10.02 R2 U F B D F2 U' D F U2 B' U B2 L2 F D' R F2 R' U' B' D2 L F R2 
30. 7.20 U' R F D R B' U2 L' B2 U' R F' U B2 U' L U D' F R' U D' F D' B2 
31. 8.55 D2 B2 D F' L' R2 U' R2 B2 U' D' F U' D2 L2 B' D2 U' L' D2 B' U L U' F2 
32. 11.36 D' U' R2 F2 D' F2 L R' D' R U' D L' U2 F L2 B' F' L2 D' L' F2 L B D' 
33. 8.13 R B L' R2 U R2 D' L' R' U R D' F L F D2 R' F' D' L B' R' F2 U F' 
34. 9.80 D2 U B L B' F D2 F U2 R' F L2 B R' L F' U' D R2 B' R' L U2 R' B2 
35. 9.07 F' U2 D' L F D2 R B D' R' B L2 F' L' D2 R2 F L' R D' B2 R' B2 L B 
36. 9.92 L' R B L2 D2 F D F' R L F2 R B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U B U2 B' U' B' D2 
37. 10.03 L' R2 B D2 U2 F B R L2 B' F R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U2 B D B2 U' F' U' R2 
38. 9.68 D2 L' U' R F2 U L' R2 B' R D2 L' U2 D' R' B2 F' R' D F' R2 U2 B2 F' U 
39. 7.87 F2 U2 L' B2 U B' L' R2 F' B L2 B D2 L R2 D2 R L' F D2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 
40. 9.35 U2 D' L' B2 F D2 B' U B2 R2 U2 R' B' U' R' B U R2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 U' D2 
41. 11.18 L' R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B' R' D' B2 R2 F2 D' L R B2 L B L2 B D' B R F' 
42. 9.01 U' R B L D F U' B2 F' D2 F2 D U2 B U' R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 U D2 F' L' 
43. 10.16 L2 F D B U R2 U2 R U L2 R B2 L D' R' L' U' F2 R2 B F U2 L' U F 
44. 9.58 F U L F' B2 L2 U2 D' B2 F U2 B' D2 B L2 D' B R' F R L' U2 D' L' F2 
45. 7.78 U' F2 U L2 D U' L U L2 F2 L2 R2 B R' B D' L2 F R2 D' F R D2 F L2 
46. 7.68 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B U B' D' L2 R' B F' D' B F2 L' B F' L2 B R B D 
47. 9.17 B' U2 B2 F2 L' F D' B' L F' R U D' R U2 B L2 D' L U D R2 U2 D' R 
48. 8.67 F B D2 U2 F L2 R' F U' L2 B' R2 F D' B U' L' U' F2 L F' B2 R B D' 
49. 7.79 R' F2 L2 B L2 U D' R L2 D' L' U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' R B F L' U2 
50. 10.40 R D R L D2 U2 F2 B U' B' D2 R D2 B U2 F' L2 U D R U L D2 L B'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 21, 2010)

*cuts of onionhoney's fingers*


----------



## aronpm (Sep 21, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Average of 12: 8.75
> 8.28 a5
> EDIT:7.78, (7.68), (9.17), 8.67, 7.79=8.08
> and 9.21 a50


 
Whoa.

EDIT:

5x5
Average of 5: 2:33.154
(2:28.446), 2:36.085, (2:55.493), 2:32.972, 2:30.404


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2010)

12.78 with petrus ~_~

R L' F B U2 L F' U2 F U F' R L2 D2 U' B2 F D2 F' R B2 D L U2 L'


----------



## dada222 (Sep 21, 2010)

First 7x7 solve!


----------



## Jack (Sep 21, 2010)

Just got a 12.11 average of 5 and 13.29 average of 12. There were a few bad solves to roll off the end of the average of 12 too, but I popped after that. Also had a 8.75 non lucky on the cube simulator: http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=135


----------



## joey (Sep 21, 2010)

number of times: 51/51
best time: 24.97
worst time: 44.47

current avg5: 33.78 (σ = 3.81)
best avg5: 29.65 (σ = 2.09)

current avg12: 33.56 (σ = 3.99)
best avg12: 32.10 (σ = 3.07)

session avg: 34.94 (σ = 4.34)
silly kian.


Spoiler



34.55, 34.92, 30.87, 31.39, 35.22, 34.80, 44.47, 33.79, 31.85, 37.24, 39.06, 41.25, 34.30, 29.36, 35.97, 33.11, 24.97, 28.30, 28.03, 32.60, 39.13, 35.49, 28.51, 35.35, 39.65, 40.56, 37.50, 36.62, 38.94, 30.71, 39.18, 43.86, 33.14, 35.52, 31.31, 37.40, 32.36, 39.25, 44.13, 27.92, 43.54, 37.76, 36.94, 29.28, 31.47, 31.44, 28.53, 39.11, 35.40, 37.42, 28.21



OH


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2010)

Square-1
22.95, 26.50, 21.64, (34.37), (17.31), 22.30, 26.86, 30.55, 21.30, 19.04, 25.88, 21.15= 23.82 avg12

getting used to new colour scheme 


Spoiler



1. 22.95 (1,0) / (-4,5) / (4,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-5) / (2,-3) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (1,-1) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (4,4) / (6,6) / (0,-3) 
2. 26.50 (6,2) / (4,1) / (2,-4) / (-2,-3) / (3,3) / (-2,1) / (-1,-2) / (1,6) / (-4,0) / (6,-1) / (0,2) / (5,6) / (6,1) / (6,6) /
3. 21.64 (4,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (6,0) 
4. (34.37) (4,-3) / (5,6) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (1,6) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-3,4) / (2,-2) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (6,2) / (0,-4) 
5. (17.31) (-2,6) / (3,0) / (-4,6) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (6,6) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,4) / (6,6) / (5,6) 
6. 22.30 (0,-1) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-4,6) / (3,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-5,4) 
7. 26.86 (1,5) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (5,2) / (6,-2) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (1,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) 
8. 30.55 (-5,6) / (-3,-1) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,-5) / (-1,5) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,5) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (2,-2) / (2,6) 
9. 21.30 (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (3,3) / (-4,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / (2,2) / (4,0) 
10. 19.04 (-5,-3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,6) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,6) / (-2,2) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (-2,-3) /
11. 25.88 (-2,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-3,5) / (0,-5) / (6,6) / (-1,1) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-5,6) / (6,1) / (2,0) 
12. 21.15 (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (6,5) / (-5,6) / (5,-4) / (4,6) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (-2,6) / (0,-4)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 22, 2010)

10.83 NL 
F2 D U' R' B2 D' U2 B' L D' F U' B L' B2 D' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D' U2

y' F L y U' F R' y2 z' R' U R
z y R U' R' U y' R' U R
L' U L U' L' U' L
R U' R' L U' L'
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
R U' R U' R' U2 R
y' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
56 moves
5.17 tps

Epic fail on cross. Probably my worst cross in the whole session (>100 solves)
Also fail on recognition/execution of T perm. 
Easily could've been sub10. Still a NL PB by .07 though


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 22, 2010)

New PB Avg. of 12: *19.09* Very close to sub 19.
Also, in there is a new PB Avg. of 5: *17.80*  It's the last 5 solves.

1.	17.76	R2 U2 R' D2 U2 F D2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 F' L' R' D U2 B' F2 U2 L2 B'
2.	19.88	D' L F2 R2 B F' U B2 D' B D' L' R2 B F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D' U' L' R' D' U'
3.	17.81	L2 R2 D2 U' L2 R D2 U L2 D' B' F D U B U' B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U
4.	17.85	B F R U' B L2 D2 L' R2 D B' U B2 D2 L' R' F' L2 R U2 B2 F D2 R2 D
5.	20.82	B2 F' L U' R' B F2 L' D U' B L2 R2 B2 D U' B' F D2 U' B2 F L2 U' L'
6.	(DNF)	U2 R' F2 L R' F D U' B' R' B F D' U F2 L' R2 U L R' F D U2 B F2
7.	22.50	D2 U B F' R' F' D2 U L' R2 F' L R U2 B' U' R2 B F2 D2 U' L' R2 D' F'
8.	18.30	B' D B U' R U2 B D' U' B' D2 B D' L R B U L' R D U' B2 L R' B2
9.	(14.54)	L2 D' U2 B2 D2 F U L U' L2 B2 U2 F' D' L R D' R' B2 L' R D2 U2 R D2
10.	17.66	U' L2 R B2 D' F R U2 B2 L2 R' U' L' D2 B2 F' R2 D U2 B L2 R D2 U F'
11.	20.85	L' R' D2 U L F2 L D L2 R' B2 F D U' B' L2 R2 F' L' D' F' L R' U L'
12.	17.45	D B' D' L2 U' L2 B' F2 U' B' F' U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 F' U' R' B2 R2 F D2 F


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I found a place nearby that sells orangina. =D



I found a restaurant in Sapa, Vietnam that sells orangina.  Then I realised they were out of it.  The search continues...



KboyForeverB said:


> Hmm, you're catching up to me. in single and average, well I just raced ahead, 16.12 avg on 3x3(of 5) new avg PB!!


 
When I get some decent practice time (possibly today, on a 1 hour plane ride), I might be able to get a 17s a5 or maybe even a12, but not quite as fast as you.


----------



## Kian (Sep 22, 2010)

23.65 OH Average- 23.65, 23.81, 30.35, 23.51, 22.57, 23.20, 27.54, 23.31, 19.31, 24.78, 23.53, 20.56


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 22, 2010)

Did a rubik's cube blindfolded (under the table) successfully, in front of 5 people. It's actually like my first real try in front of people


----------



## joey (Sep 22, 2010)

2:59.54 2-5 relay. I just wanted sub3


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 22, 2010)

joey said:


> 2:59.54 2-5 relay. I just wanted sub3


 
What were the splits?


----------



## joey (Sep 22, 2010)

No idea  I didn't look up  But I should be able to average sub3, if I do like.. 1:45 5x5, 55 4x4, 15 3x3, 5 2x2.
For some reason, I'm bad at everything when I time it in a relay


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 22, 2010)

Epic 3x3 session for me 

PB single, avg5, and avg12 

Single: 10.69 PLL skip
(Cross on U) 
B' D L R U' B2 F' L' U' B2 R U' L' R D' L F2 L' D' R U' R2 U B D
Cross: L' F' R' U R' U
F2L #1: z2 y' U' R U R' U2 y2 R' U' R
F2L #2: U2 y' R' U' R U' y R U R'
F2L #3: U2 y2 R' U' R
F2L #4: R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: y2 R' U' F' U F R
PLL: U'

Avg5: 12.02, (10.69), (16.22), 15.49, 14.17 => 13.89 (Old PB: 14.30)
12.02 was also a PLL skip.

Avg12: 12.02, (10.69), (16.22), 15.49, 14.17, 15.05, 14.94, 14.54, 15.94, 13.42, 15.29, 15.94 => 14.68 (Old PB: definitely not sub-15)



Spoiler



Session average: 15.61
Session mean: 15.57
1. 17.21 R' F' B' D U2 L2 F B U D2 B2 R' B D2 B2 R2 D' B' U2 D R2 B2 L U2 F
2. 15.44 L2 R2 U2 B L' F B' D2 B2 U2 L2 U' D2 F2 U D' L2 U' R' D L U D' F' D2
3. (19.38) R L' B2 L U' R2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 F' L B' R2 B' U' B L
4. 15.32 D2 F L F' R2 U' B2 D2 R' F2 D' B2 F R U D2 F L F R2 U R U' B' D
5. 14.99 F' B' D L' F' U' F' R2 L2 U2 F D' L2 F' B' D' L2 D2 L2 D2 L D L U F'
6. 18.72 R2 L2 U B' D L2 U' B' L' B R2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L F R2 B D' U2 B D2
7. 16.93 U' F L2 B L D2 U' R U D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F' L R2 U' B' F R' U2 R F2 R'
8. 15.41 U L R F2 R F' B' R' D' U L2 R2 U' F2 R U2 R' U' B' D' R' F2 R' F2 U
9. 18.61 R' L' F2 B D F2 B U B L2 F B2 R B' R2 B D' L' B' D' F2 R B2 L R2
10. 15.56 B2 U2 F' U R B2 L' F L' U F U2 R D' L' F2 L2 R U' L' B2 F D' B2 F2
11. 16.26 L F2 R' U L R' D2 B' R' F2 B' U B2 L2 B2 F' R2 U' D R' U' B D U2 L2
12. 12.02 B2 F U2 L2 R' U' R' F D R2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 R' D' F U' B R2 U' L F2 L
13. (10.69) B' D L R U' B2 F' L' U' B2 R U' L' R D' L F2 L' D' R U' R2 U B D
14. 16.22 U2 B U B2 L' B' U' F' U2 L' U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R B L' D2 F2 R L2 F'
15. 15.49 B' U L F' R L2 D2 B' U F R2 D L' U' F' B L' B' U2 D' B' L' R B F'
16. 14.17 L2 U R B' R2 L D2 B2 L' D2 R B R' L' U F2 L R2 F R' D R' L' B D
17. 15.05 F B2 U2 F L R2 B D2 R2 B R2 U F' U' F' D U2 B' F' L U R' U' F' B'
18. 14.94 U' D2 B' U' F R' F U D' B2 F D2 R' L U' R D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U' D
19. 14.54 F' L' U F' U' L2 U2 F' B2 L R2 B D2 R L2 U' D' F' D2 U' B L B' D F'
20. 15.94 B D R' U2 B2 L R2 B' U2 B R U' D' F2 L' F B' R' F U D R' B U L2
21. 13.42 U R U2 R D B' F R' B U B L2 R D L' U' B' F2 U' F B2 R D U2 R2
22. 15.29 U D2 B' D2 F' D U2 R' F2 D' R2 F' B2 D B F2 L2 R' U2 B R' U' L2 U B2
23. 15.94 L' B2 U' R L F R2 D' B' R' B R B U' R' B U2 L' B2 R U D B2 U' R
24. 16.04 R2 F' U' B2 D' L' U' R2 F L' F' B2 U' L2 B L U2 B' R B' L2 U L' F' U2


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> PB single, avg5, and avg12



Whoa. That probably means that you improve fast. This only ever happens to me in events I don't practice much. Nice. :tu


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 22, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Whoa. That probably means that you improve fast. This only ever happens to me in events I don't practice much. Nice. :tu



Well, I'm not even sure I can call this improvement... I'll have to see how I do in the next few days. I expect my times to be worse than they were today. The times I got today were very surprising, and I think the two PLL skips made it look like I improved a lot. I guess getting these PB's is an improvement, but my overall times are probably still around the same. The session mean was still in the 15's, which is what I usually average.

Thanks anyway


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Well, I'm not even sure I can call this improvement... I'll have to see how I do in the next few days. I expect my times to be worse than they were today. The times I got today were very surprising, and I think the two PLL skips made it look like I improved a lot. I guess getting these PB's is an improvement, but my overall times are probably still around the same. The session mean was still in the 15's, which is what I usually average.
> 
> Thanks anyway


 
Do you ever find that after getting a really good solve/average, your times suddenly become really bad? It seems to happen to me a lot.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 22, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Do you ever find that after getting a really good solve/average, your times suddenly become really bad? It seems to happen to me a lot.


 
Directly after the really good solve/average, I do begin to get bad times; that is to be expected, due to the excitement generated by the really good time(s). I believe that happens to many people. However, the next day, things are back to normal (times are not really good, but not really bad either).


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 22, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2
avg100 - 4.22 (pb by .15)
avg12 - 3.72 (tied pb fu) (couting 4.93)
avg5 - 3.31 (tied pb again fuuuu)


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 22, 2010)

sub 17 OH average of 5 !  

15.85, 15.75, 16.22, 17.53, 20.44


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 22, 2010)

seriously wtf 16.62, 16.80, 18.63, (15.09), 15.38[midges perm skip], 15.88, (21.00), 16.66[forced midges skip], 19.69, 16.73, 17.46, 19.17 => 17.30
maybe im on contac high
or perhaps im using more blockbuilding than eva


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been cubing recently, after a break of nearly a year, and I've gotten better. A lot better, it's almost scary. I'm ready for a competition, now I just have to find a way to get to one. 

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 12.25
Best Time: 9.71
Worst Time: 13.63
Standard Deviation: 1.3 (10.3%)

1. 12.20 R' L' U D' L' B U2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F' B L2 R U' L R F U2 F' L2 F
2. 13.52 L U' D' L' D2 U' L' B2 F U L2 D U2 R F' D U2 R' D2 R' B2 F D' B2 F
3. (9.71) R2 D' U B' F2 R B2 R' D B' R U2 D2 L2 U' F2 U D' F' L R U' D2 R2 U'
4. 12.71 U2 L' R' B R' B' R2 L F U D2 F2 D2 F' D2 U F2 R2 U' B R2 U' B2 U2 B'
5. 13.33 U2 D' B2 F L' F' D B L D' L2 F2 R' B F D2 L2 U D R2 L F U' D F2
6. 12.40 F L U' B D' L2 B2 L' U' L' R2 D' R U B2 L' R' F' U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R'
7. 13.46 U2 L' U' F U L D' R D F2 U L F' D B F' U' D' L2 R' U2 L F2 U' D2
8. (13.63) D B R U' R F U F L F L R' B' R' D' L D' B' L2 D2 L2 F' U' B D'
9. 11.40 L F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 F' L' B' F D2 U' L' D' L2 B' R D2 U L2 F' R2
10. 13.33 B2 U L' B2 U2 R' D' R F2 L' F2 B2 D' L' B' R2 B R2 F' U B2 R D2 B R'
11. 10.19 R L2 D L2 R2 F' B' R2 U' D2 F' L' U2 L' U' L' B2 L' F D R' B' R U B'
12. 9.93 L' B' U' R2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 D B' F2 R' F2 B2 R2 U L2 F L' B2 F' D L' F2 

There was a lucky solve in there. I skipped OLL on the 11.40, haha


----------



## Weston (Sep 22, 2010)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I have been cubing recently, after a break of nearly a year, and I've gotten better. A lot better, it's almost scary. I'm ready for a competition, now I just have to find a way to get to one.
> 
> Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:
> 
> ...


 
Come to Marietta open!
If you're still in California...


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 22, 2010)

1. 6.82 R L2 D2 L R2 F U2 R2 F2 L B' F D' B' U L F' B U' F2 B U2 D' L2 F' 

x'RDR'y'L'D' URU'R'U'R'FR
y'L'UL
U2 RUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'
y U'L'UL
URUR'U'R'FRF'
M2U'M2U2M2U'M2U2

53moves/6.82seconds=7.771 tps xD

BTW, it is my non-lucky PB.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

I have found orangina in Vietnam! At the Ha An hotel in Hoi An. I'm drinking it now, and posting on a massive TV screen. Awesome hotel. Awesome orangina. :tu


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 22, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I have found orangina in Vietnam! At the Ha An hotel in Hoi An. I'm drinking it now, and posting on a massive TV screen. Awesome hotel. Awesome orangina. :tu


 

interesting Cam, great accomplishment, I did a successful BLD SOLVE!!!! first time ever and it took 13:23.93


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 22, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> interesting Cam, great accomplishment, I did a successful BLD SOLVE!!!! first time ever and it took 13:23.93


 
Great work, the first is always the best.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Great work, the first is always the best.


 
Good job Brian, you made it! But trust me, it's harder in competition. My advice: Practise for a while normally, then practise with people watching so you're used to the pressure. Not that I know anything about blindsolving, though. 

Also, I realised that many of the shops in Hoi An that sell drinks have orangina. We passed one place where you could get them for 8,000 dong (about 40 cents!) a can, so my Mum bought me 10.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 22, 2010)

woah, lots of oragina!!! My BLD solving will hopefully continue further, i was so close to sub 10 before, two corners disoriented. My memo altogether takes about 4 minutes but all that stopping and thinking will have to be reduced


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 22, 2010)

2.27 2x2 average
1.75, (1.34), 2.19, (4.44), 2.00, 2.09, 2.65, 2.94, 2.31, 2.30, 1.97, 2.50
done with stackmat. Pb with stackmat is 2.10? i think? with spacebar its like 1.8x


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 22, 2010)

9.39 (PLL skip) (2nd best time ever) (4th sub-10 ever - all are in september)
L' U' F' D' U2 F R F2 U F L2 R2 F' D U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L U' R U' R
38 moves - 4.05 tps 

10.75 NL (NL PB for like 15 minutes)
L2 R F2 D' F' L2 R' B' D' L2 R' U L' R2 D' U F D L F2 D' R D' R U
49 moves - 4.56 tps

10.37 NL (NL PB)
L2 D F D2 U2 B' D2 R U2 F' D' R' U F2 R' B' L R' B R U' F U' F L'
52 moves - 5.01 tps


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 22, 2010)

10/12 with my orangina average of 12


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 23, 2010)

16.45 avg, on 3x3, not the best but all NL and two sub 15s


----------



## Anthony (Sep 23, 2010)

9.57 using M' U M2 U M2 U M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U as "PLL" lol.


----------



## Kian (Sep 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 9.57 using M' U M2 U M2 U M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U as "PLL" lol.


 
you should try doing the cross right.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 9.57 using M' U M2 U M2 U M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U as "PLL" lol.


 
lmao

Do you think that alg is faster than (R'URU') (M2 U2 M2) (U'R'U'R)?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> lmao
> 
> Do you think that alg is faster than (R'URU') (M2 U2 M2) (U'R'U'R)?


 
I'm about 1.5 with the standard way of solving it and 1.6 with my alg. My alg is more fun though. :3


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 23, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> You can have an opinion, but it may not be valid.
> He claims lbl is slow but the user had a 9sec difference then he does offically, so it obviously isn't slow at all. I know cubers who can sub 7 average with pure lbl.


 
Just because he's faster than me when i used LBL means i can't claim that it's a slow method? All i'm saying is LBL for pyra is slow because the LL algs suck. Also, for your information, faster than me does not equal not slow...


----------



## Forte (Sep 23, 2010)

Justin Jaffray found (M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U M2)

cuz he ossim


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 23, 2010)

4.59, 2.74, (5.89), 4.54, 4.45, 5.49, 4.48, 3.31, 4.53, 4.54, (1.47), 4.06=4.27 
2x2 OH


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 23, 2010)

Yesterday, I posted 26 times in 1 day. Too much?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 23, 2010)

Weston said:


> Come to Marietta open!
> If you're still in California...


 
I planned on it, but something has come up.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 23, 2010)

1:00.98 avg of 12 (counting 54, 55 and 1:09, 1:07)
58.42 avg of 5


----------



## Shortey (Sep 23, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Yesterday, I posted 26 times in 1 day. Too much?


 
You're probably getting banned.

And yes. Too much.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 23, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Yesterday, I posted 26 times in 1 day. Too much?


 
Nothing is really too much, as long as the quality of the post is decent.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 23, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> 1:00.98 avg of 12 (counting 54, 55 and 1:09, 1:07)
> 58.42 avg of 5


 
Come on, sub-1 avg12!


----------



## Escher (Sep 23, 2010)

Breandan Vallance

8.93 avg 100
8.33 avg 12
7.77 avg 5 (7.49, 8.13, (8.66), (7.38), 7.70)
I'll try and get the scrambles later...


----------



## Toad (Sep 23, 2010)

WAT BREANDAN


----------



## pistelli (Sep 23, 2010)

43.xx seconds. My new best nonlucky time(best lucky time:37). I need to practice more


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2010)

So how many people have done sub9 avg100 now, three? four?! Is this an easy accomplishment now? :O


----------



## Bogyo (Sep 23, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> 1:00.98 avg of 12 (counting 54, 55 and 1:09, 1:07)
> 58.42 avg of 5


Stupid counting sup 1s
Keep the good work on, only one week until EC.:tu


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 23, 2010)

Woah LL skip

6.78 D2 F2 D2 L B L2 U2 B2 F L' R' U D' R' L' D2 L U' L2 R2 F U2 L2 D R2 

Scramble with cross on top
y' z2 F R2 L2 D' R'
y' U' R' U R
y' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U' R' U' L' U' L
R U' R' y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U

36 moves = 5.31 tps


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Escher said:


> Breandan Vallance
> 
> 8.93 avg 100
> 8.33 avg 12
> ...


 
Holy ****.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Woah LL skip
> 
> 6.78 D2 F2 D2 L B L2 U2 B2 F L' R' U D' R' L' D2 L U' L2 R2 F U2 L2 D R2
> 
> ...



Doesn't work...


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 23, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Doesn't work...


 
Fixed


----------



## gasmus (Sep 23, 2010)

Escher said:


> Breandan Vallance
> 
> 8.93 avg 100
> 8.33 avg 12
> ...


 
here you go^^


Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.93 (σ = 0.76)
best time: 7.17
worst time: 23.34


Spoiler



1. 9.38 B F2 D B2 D' F2 B' U F2 R L' D' L B U' B2 R B' D U2 B' L R2 U2 F2 
2. 9.42 U2 B' R' U2 F L U2 D R D' F U F U L2 D U L' U' L U F' L B2 D' 
3. 8.82 B D R D R L U2 L U' L' B2 L F U' F D2 B L D' F' R' D2 B D2 U2 
4. 8.82 D2 F' R F' B2 D' L' F' B' U' D2 R L2 D U2 B U2 F L2 F L F D B R' 
5. 8.67 U2 F' L2 U R2 F U L2 D B D' U' F' D F L F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 D' L' 
6. 9.41 D B2 D2 R L B' R' D L' B R' B U L R2 D' R L U' R U2 F2 B' R' L2 
7. 9.73 B R' L' F U' R2 F R' D2 R F B2 L' U B2 L2 B2 R B2 U B2 R F R' U2 
8. 9.46 F2 B L2 B U2 R2 F' B2 L' U D B' R' L' D' R D' F' D' R D R2 D' U' B2 
9. 7.71 R F B L D' L' F R2 B' R' F2 R U2 F L' R2 U2 F' U' R B U' D' F' U' 
10. 8.69 F2 B' D L2 U2 D' F' U' R2 L' F' L2 B' D2 B' U' B' L' D2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' R' 
11. 9.89 R B2 R U D2 F L' R2 B' U' F2 R L B U2 F' D2 B2 D F R D' B' R B 
12. 9.54 B2 U L R F' L' F' U2 R2 F D2 U' B' F D' F2 U2 F2 R L2 U' D2 F B R 
13. 8.36 L F U D' R F2 U2 F U L D' L' B2 L2 D2 L' F' U2 F D2 R' D F R L 
14. 8.90 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' F' L D R2 B2 F L F D2 B2 L R2 F D L U D' F' R' L 
15. 9.69 F U F R U2 F D' U' F2 U2 B L' R2 U' F R2 U' D' L D' F2 D' F R' B 
16. 7.49 B' U' B U2 R' L2 U2 F U R U2 F' B2 L' R' B' F2 R U F' R' D' R' U' D 
17. 8.13 R' F L2 F' U2 R D2 B2 D' F2 U2 D2 B F U B F' L B2 R' L2 F2 R B2 U2 
18. 8.66 L B D' L2 R' U' D2 R D' U' R F B R2 B D2 F2 L B2 L D' L F' D' U' 
19. 7.38 U D' R' U' D L2 D F' D U' F R' F L' U2 R2 U L' R2 F2 R2 B D' L2 R 
20. 7.70 D' U' F2 D U2 R L' B2 U' B2 R2 D' U' F' R2 F' B D2 U' L2 D2 R F' U' R' 
21. 8.52 B' D U2 B' R2 B R2 L2 D2 R2 D' U F2 D L' F' R B' L2 R' D2 L D' L' F 
22. 10.91 B L D R' F2 D L2 R2 F' B L2 R' U D2 F2 U F L2 U' R U R' B2 D2 U' 
23. 8.34 D2 L2 B D2 R' L2 D R' L B R' D' B' L U2 L' R F D B2 R' U' F2 D F 
24. 11.41 L2 F' B2 L2 B U2 F2 U' D' R' B F R B' L' F2 U' B2 D R' L F2 D' U2 B' 
25. 9.63 B' L2 D2 B R2 F' U D F' B2 R2 B L' U2 L2 B F2 L2 U2 D L2 B2 L' F2 B2 
26. 9.95 F L' R2 U' R2 D B' U' B' U B U' F' R U2 B2 U' F L' D U2 R F' R' B' 
27. 9.25 F2 B' U R' U B D' B L2 U' L2 U' R2 L B' R' U2 D L' B2 D' B2 U' F B2 
28. 8.77 L' D2 L' B R' B2 U R' B D' F U L' D2 F' L2 U' D2 R B L2 U2 R2 L B 
29. 8.64 L' F2 D' L R2 D2 F2 D2 B D' R B2 R' F2 R2 F2 L' R U2 R L2 F R' B F2 
30. 9.23 R2 U' F' L2 U F2 R' L U2 D' B' D' F D2 R D' R' L' F2 D2 U R2 F2 U L' 
31. 8.96 R2 L' F2 D B' D2 U2 B' L' D' U2 R B' F2 L' F2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 R B2 U F' 
32. 8.45 B2 F R2 B2 F2 L' B' D2 R2 U' B' D2 R L D' B D' B2 R2 U F2 L B L' U 
33. 9.04 U2 D L2 D' F' U L D F2 R F' R' D2 B R' U F' L' R' B R2 B D F2 L' 
34. 9.14 B R B' U' L' U F L F' U F2 R' U B2 F' D' L' B2 U2 F' R2 U' L2 D2 F' 
35. 9.34 B F R B R U L2 D2 U2 B U B' D' U' L' D2 U' F' U D R F2 D2 B D 
36. 10.05 B2 L' B' R F U' R2 F R2 B F D' B2 U' D' L' B F R2 D' F2 U' D F' R 
37. 8.96 U' F' B' D R' B' U F2 U' L2 D' L' F2 D' U F2 R2 D' R' U R2 B' D U2 F' 
38. 8.62 B F' R2 B2 F2 R U' R2 F2 D U' F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' L' U L B2 U F2 D2 R 
39. 8.24 L' D R2 B F2 D2 B2 L' R D2 L2 R2 U' B' L' F U R L' B D2 B' R' F' U2 
40. 8.83 U L' R F2 B L' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R U2 D2 L2 U F L F D L' F D2 L2 D' 
41. 7.96 R' L F' D' F2 U F2 L' F' U R D' F' U' D R2 L' F L U2 B2 F' L B' L' 
42. 8.50 L2 F L R U' F' U2 L2 D B' L' R B2 L D2 R U2 B U' R' U' B' F R' D 
43. 9.28 L U' L' F' U B R2 U2 L B2 L' D B2 D' F' U' L' B2 U R2 L' B R2 U' D2 
44. 8.29 B R2 F' D2 U' F' B U R' D R2 L' B' R U2 D2 R' L' D F2 B' R' B2 R2 F' 
45. 9.11 B F R2 L' U' F L R F2 B2 L R2 B2 D U' F' D' L B' U2 D2 B2 D2 U R2 
46. 8.61 R B R' F' B L2 R D B' F2 U D2 F' L2 D' U' L2 F D B' D' F2 L U' L 
47. 8.80 B' L2 U R2 L F D2 U2 R F U F' D' U L2 U2 R D L2 F2 B' L' U B2 F' 
48. 8.80 U R D' R' U' L B2 F2 U2 R' D' L' U' B2 F R B R2 L2 B' U R U' B' R 
49. 9.58 U2 D2 R' U2 D' R' U' B2 R2 L' D R' D F2 B' R' L2 D2 U F' B' L B F' D2 
50. 9.70 F2 L' D' R2 L' F' D R' D L' F' L2 U2 D' F R2 D2 F2 D2 F B U2 F2 D2 B2 
51. 8.66 L F' B' D2 L B' D' R L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 D2 F' R F' B' L U' B' L D L' 
52. 7.76 F' R2 U' F' B2 L2 F' B2 R D' U L B D2 L2 D2 F' U' R' U' R L U' D2 B 
53. 7.65 U' R2 F2 B D R D2 B' D F B U2 R2 D2 R' D L2 R D2 L' R' D2 U2 R D 
54. 8.36 L' F2 B' U D2 F2 L U' L2 U B2 U B2 F D' L' R2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 U L' B' 
55. 8.70 D2 R2 F2 R' U B' R U' B' U D L U' L' D' U F R2 F2 L' B' F' L U' D 
56. 8.88 B2 D B2 U' F' D B U2 D' L U' L' F' R U2 R2 F' D' F2 D' B' F' D R' L' 
57. 8.36 U D B U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R U B2 U2 L2 R' F' B D2 U' L B2 D R 
58. 8.70 U2 B2 U' D' B2 L' R2 D R U F R' L D' B' R' U' D2 R' D' U B2 R D' B2 
59. (7.17) F' L F' R U2 R' U F' D2 R U F2 D U R L2 U2 B D R' B' U' D' R F2 
60. 8.75 U D2 R B F2 L2 U B D2 U R2 B L2 U2 R U' B L U' D2 L2 B2 R' U' R2 
61. 8.08 D B2 D2 L' F B2 R D U' L' U L B' F U' L2 D2 B2 D2 L' R B L2 F D2 
62. 9.19 B2 R' F D U2 R2 B2 R D B2 U B' R B L' U2 D2 L2 B D' L' R' B2 U' B' 
63. 8.03 B F L R F2 B' R U R' L2 D' L' F' L' U' D R2 B' U2 F2 U' D R' U B' 
64. 8.38 D' L' B F D2 R' D' B L' D' B' R' B F D2 U R2 D2 F' R U' D F2 R2 B' 
65. 9.78 R' B2 R2 L U' B R F2 L2 U' F2 R D2 F' U B' U L U2 R D F2 B U' B 
66. 8.53 B F D' U L2 F B R' U B2 U2 B2 F L' B' L B' U' B2 F' R' U R2 U2 B' 
67. 9.23 R B' R2 D F2 B' R F' L B' L D' L D B' L F2 R' D2 F R D U F R 
68. 7.86 R' B2 U' L' D' U2 L R' D B' L B' R' L D2 U2 B F D U2 F' R U2 F' L2 
69. 8.83 L' F' L' F2 L' U2 F B' U2 L' R2 F2 U' F U R2 D2 L D' L' R B2 L' F' U' 
70. 8.90 F' R' U2 F D' F2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' R2 B R2 D' R2 U' L2 F' D U L' F2 
71. 7.64 U2 R D2 R' D' L B D' R2 U' R U R L' B D' R' F2 D R' U D2 F R B' 
72. 9.39 F' U2 D2 F2 R' F R B R' F' D' L F2 B D' F' D F2 L2 R F' R2 B2 L' D2 
73. 9.62 R U' R' L' B F L2 F2 D2 L B' U R L' B' L' R2 B' D' R' B' U F2 U R' 
74. 8.16 U D B' L2 F2 L U' L' U2 F2 B' L B U2 B2 D L D2 L U F D2 B U F' 
75. 9.15 R' D2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 L2 U2 B' U' B2 L U' B' R L2 F L' F' R 
76. 8.51 U' L2 R2 B' U D R B R' D2 R D L2 R2 U2 F B2 D' B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U' D 
77. 7.84 D2 F D2 B2 L2 B2 R' L F2 U B R F2 U B2 R F2 U F' L U2 D2 L D' R' 
78. 9.03 R L' F2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D U R' B R L' U2 R' L2 D' R2 F2 D U F' B' 
79. 10.24 F2 U2 D L2 R2 D2 L D2 L B' L2 R F' L2 R U' F L R D2 L2 R F L2 R2 
80. 9.12 R' L2 D B F' U' R2 L' U2 R U2 F L B' R' D' R2 U F' D' F' U2 L R' D' 
81. 10.43 D2 F' R L' U' F' R' U2 F2 B' D2 F2 L' D' U' F' D2 U' R L' U R2 D F R' 
82. 9.65 L2 B R2 L' D F' U R2 D B2 D2 L' F B' D2 L D B' U2 R' D U R B2 L' 
83. 9.14 B D B2 U2 F' R2 F2 B R B2 U' D B' U D R2 B' D' B' U L D' U' F L2 
84. 8.61 B R' L U' R L B2 F2 U' F' L' D' B' L2 F' D2 F2 L' D2 B' R2 B F' R2 U 
85. 9.36 R F2 D2 L R2 U R U' B' R' F2 B' L2 R D2 U' L U2 B2 L' F L F2 R2 F2 
86. 9.84 U' R2 B' L2 R D2 R2 B D2 U' F U D' F' U F L F R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 
87. 9.09 R2 L' U' F' D2 B' L2 B' D' B' U F' D2 U2 L' U' F' L' R B U' L' D2 L' R2 
88. (23.34) D' R L' U' L' F' L U' D' R2 U' B' U2 R' D B U2 B D2 B' U F L R2 B 
89. 7.67 D2 F R2 D2 L' F R2 L' F' R' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F B R' D2 U2 F D2 U' B 
90. 10.63 L' F' D' U2 B' L R U' B' D' B2 D2 R' D R2 D2 U' L F B' D2 L2 B2 U L 
91. 9.83 L B U' D' R F R' F' B' L F' R U' L2 B' L2 B U2 F L B D' L' F D2 
92. 9.54 R2 U R D2 B2 D2 L2 B D R' L' U2 D2 R' B R2 B L2 F2 R F2 L R2 D' L' 
93. 8.11 D2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 U D' R D' R' D2 R' F' L2 F2 L' R' B D U 
94. 8.85 F2 L2 R' B U2 L D B U2 D' B2 U2 B R U2 D2 L2 F' U' B' R2 L U2 B U' 
95. 9.27 U2 B' U L F U' F' R' D' B2 F U2 R2 U2 F B D2 R' U' D' R U B F' L 
96. 9.62 R' B2 U L2 F' R' U2 B' D B2 D' F' U2 L' F U' R' D U F2 R2 F L D B' 
97. 7.90 U R2 U B D' U2 R' L' F' B2 L R2 D2 L' B' R D' B2 F U2 F' L U' F' R 
98. 8.83 L U' B L U2 F2 B2 D' U2 L' B F' U2 R U D L' R F' D' F' L' U2 L R2 
99. 9.91 B R' U F2 D2 L' R2 D B D B' F U' F2 B2 U' R B D R' D U R' L' B 
100. 9.06 R U' D R2 D F' D' L' F U2 R' F' B2 R' U R' U' D' L' U' R D2 R' B2 R2


Average of 5: 7.77 (σ = 0.27)


Spoiler



1. 7.49 B' U' B U2 R' L2 U2 F U R U2 F' B2 L' R' B' F2 R U F' R' D' R' U' D 
2. 8.13 R' F L2 F' U2 R D2 B2 D' F2 U2 D2 B F U B F' L B2 R' L2 F2 R B2 U2 
3. (8.66) L B D' L2 R' U' D2 R D' U' R F B R2 B D2 F2 L B2 L D' L F' D' U' 
4. (7.38) U D' R' U' D L2 D F' D U' F R' F L' U2 R2 U L' R2 F2 R2 B D' L2 R 
5. 7.70 D' U' F2 D U2 R L' B2 U' B2 R2 D' U' F' R2 F' B D2 U' L2 D2 R F' U' R'

solution for 7.38(i'm proud of this^^):
x-cross: y2B'L'F'D2R'u'Ru
2nd pair: LU'L'ULU'L'U'
3rd pair: yU'L'UL
4th pair: RU'R'U'RUR'
oll: x'U'RUR'xU'R'U'RUR'UR
pll: zU'RD'R2UR'DU'RD'R2'UR'D
53 moves=7.18 tps


Average of 12: 8.33 (σ = 0.41)


Spoiler



1. 7.76 F' R2 U' F' B2 L2 F' B2 R D' U L B D2 L2 D2 F' U' R' U' R L U' D2 B 
2. 7.65 U' R2 F2 B D R D2 B' D F B U2 R2 D2 R' D L2 R D2 L' R' D2 U2 R D 
3. 8.36 L' F2 B' U D2 F2 L U' L2 U B2 U B2 F D' L' R2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 U L' B' 
4. 8.70 D2 R2 F2 R' U B' R U' B' U D L U' L' D' U F R2 F2 L' B' F' L U' D 
5. 8.88 B2 D B2 U' F' D B U2 D' L U' L' F' R U2 R2 F' D' F2 D' B' F' D R' L' 
6. 8.36 U D B U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R U B2 U2 L2 R' F' B D2 U' L B2 D R 
7. 8.70 U2 B2 U' D' B2 L' R2 D R U F R' L D' B' R' U' D2 R' D' U B2 R D' B2 
8. (7.17) F' L F' R U2 R' U F' D2 R U F2 D U R L2 U2 B D R' B' U' D' R F2 
9. 8.75 U D2 R B F2 L2 U B D2 U R2 B L2 U2 R U' B L U' D2 L2 B2 R' U' R2 
10. 8.08 D B2 D2 L' F B2 R D U' L' U L B' F U' L2 D2 B2 D2 L' R B L2 F D2 
11. (9.19) B2 R' F D U2 R2 B2 R D B2 U B' R B L' U2 D2 L2 B D' L' R' B2 U' B' 
12. 8.03 B F L R F2 B' R U R' L2 D' L' F' L' U' D R2 B' U2 F2 U' D R' U B'






some notes:
Nothing too easy
session average was around 8.8 until about solve 80 when i got nervous
3 PLL skips, 7.17, 8.08 and 8.03(all within 5 solves(which wasnt even my fastest avg of 5)) rest were non-lucky.
23 was a pop

before this weekend i only had 3 sub 9 avgs ever.....
i'l try and film one as soon as i can get hold of a camera.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 23, 2010)

4x4
1:06.37 avg5
1:08.62 avg12

Good improvement.


----------



## joey (Sep 23, 2010)

Wait... no 11s??? :O_O:


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2010)

joey said:


> Wait... no 11s??? :O_O:





gasmus said:


> 24. 11.41 L2 F' B2 L2 B U2 F2 U' D' R' B F R B' L' F2 U' B2 D R' L F2 D' U2 B'


----------



## Escher (Sep 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> So how many people have done sub9 avg100 now, three? four?! Is this an easy accomplishment now? :O


 
Hmm, Feliks, Breandan and Masato Onobe? Perhaps Stefan Huber too?
I get the impression Stefan couldn't be bothered to do a whole 100 solves in a row these days though 

EDIT: Stefans is like 9.2, Gabriel Barbar has sub 9 though...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2010)

Has Onobe done it? I think Dechichi has.


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 23, 2010)

17.71, 28.62, 18.94, 18.25, 18.28,

 Sub-19. best avg5: 18.49 (σ = 0.32)


----------



## Anthony (Sep 24, 2010)

Can do every PLL sub 3.5 OH (Stop laughing, Weston. >_>)
Idk how good that is really, but it's better than I thought I could do.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Got a PB of 20.05 non lucky!


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 24, 2010)

J-fly sim:
8.84, 10.00, (7.92), 9.97, 10.18, 9.89, 8.77, (10.27), 8.57, 9.23, 10.10, 9.16= *9.47 average*

i never thought id become obsessed with computer cubes.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 24, 2010)

Jfly 2x2x2

Average of 12: 2.03
1. 2.93 F U' R' F U2 R' F2 R2 U'
2. 0.93 U2 R2 U F2 U R U' F
3. (0.75) R' U R' F' R U R'
4. 2.52 R F R U' F2 U R2 F' R' U'
5. 2.75 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F R U'
6. 1.26 R' F' R2 F2 U' R' U
7. 2.91 U' F' R U' R2 U R2 U F R2
8. 1.95 F2 R2 F R' F U F' R2
9. 0.96 R F' U F' U2 F
10. (3.06) F' R' U2 R U' R' F R2 F2 U
11. 1.74 F' U R2 F' U F R2 U'
12. 2.32 R2 F' R U2 R F U2 R U2

wtf, such easy scrambles, im usually like mid to high 2. freakin 3 sub1s....


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 24, 2010)

12.88 NL solve. Barely any pauses, so great for me.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 24, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.65
1. 9.30 F2 R B2 F2 R F2 L' R U F' L2 F' D2 B' F' D' L2 D R U2 B' F2 U2 F2 U 
2. 9.55 L' B2 L2 U D2 B2 R2 D2 B U' D' B' R L U L F R F2 L' D' B' D B U 
3. 10.02 L2 B L F2 D U' B2 F D2 B2 U B L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L' D' R' F R D2 R' F 
4. 9.47 D2 B2 D U B2 L2 R2 F D' R' D U2 R2 U D2 B' F2 L R2 B2 F' U2 B2 U' F' 
5. (10.21) B' F2 U' F' D2 L' R' U' L' B' L2 B R D R' U2 R2 D' U2 F U L D2 B' L 
6. (9.18) L' R B' R D2 R B D2 U' B2 R2 B R B2 D L2 B F' D2 U' L' D2 F' B D' 
7. 9.66 U' L' B' F D2 R2 L' F R2 U2 D2 L2 F L2 B' R' F2 R2 U B2 D' F' R' U D' 
8. 9.65 F2 R B2 F D2 L' U' B' R' B' R F L' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F B2 D R D' L 
9. 9.56 D2 B2 F U2 D2 F U' R' U' L B' D R2 U2 B L B2 R' B2 U' D' B' L' B R2 
10. 9.95 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 R' B R' L2 B D B U' F' B2 R L' B' L D L D2 F 
11. 9.71 F L2 B2 R D' R2 F B2 D' L' D L D' U B2 U R B U2 D B' R2 U R' D2 
12. 9.66 U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' D B F D2 F' D' L' R' F2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' D L' D B2 U2 

*σ = 0.20 xD*


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 24, 2010)

AVG PB: 15.56 seconds. Individual times: (18.08) 14.90 (14.72) 15.83 15.96

Hooray for me


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm starting OH training again:

Statistics for 09-24-2010 14:32:10

Average: 19.77
Standard Deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 16.05
Worst Time: 23.06
Individual Times:
1.	18.18	D' U2 F D2 U B' F L2 B F D L2 D2 U' B' F' L' F' D' U2 F2 R2 F R F
2.	19.40	D' L2 D' U L2 R' D U' L2 B L' R D' R U' L2 R' D' B2 U B D U B' U2
3.	(16.05)	B' D2 L B D2 U2 R D' U2 L' U R B2 F2 L B' R2 B' R2 B' U B F2 U' F'
4.	18.76	D L' R' B F U' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R' D U L2 R B F' R' D L' U F
5.	22.56	B L' B' U B F U L2 D U F2 D F D U L B' F2 D' U F D' U2 L B'
6.	22.73	U L R2 F2 L2 R' U' L2 B2 L R2 B2 F' L D2 U B2 D2 U B' F' D' F U R2
7.	18.63	R F' R2 U2 B F U' L' F D2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R F L' R' D' L' R' B' F'
8.	20.70	U' R' F' D' U' F2 U L R U' B' F' L' R' D' U' B' D2 B2 U L R2 U2 F U
9.	(23.06)	F2 L R D B' L R D R B F2 D2 U R U R B2 L B2 R U L' D' B2 F2
10.	17.85	R2 F U' L2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' U L D U2 B2 D2 U' L B2 F R' F
11.	19.50	R' B2 L F R2 D U' B2 U2 L2 D U' F L R U' L2 R B' D B' F2 L2 D U2
12.	19.38	B' F' D U' R2 D U2 B D' L2 F' L2 B' F' D' U B' F' R D2 R' U' B L' F'

I'm actually starting and stopping the timer with my turning hand this time  (Before I was using my left hand to start and stop the timer which is not good because it's rather different (time wise) to how it's done in competitions I think)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> J-fly sim:
> 8.84, 10.00, (7.92), 9.97, 10.18, 9.89, 8.77, (10.27), 8.57, 9.23, 10.10, 9.16= *9.47 average*
> 
> i never thought id become obsessed with computer cubes.


 
you almost beat my best


----------



## plechoss (Sep 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Can do every PLL sub 3.5 OH (Stop laughing, Weston. >_>)
> Idk how good that is really, but it's better than I thought I could do.


Nice! I can't sub 3.5 both Ns, V and F 
also, jflysim 2x2
Average of 12: 1.92
1. (1.31) U' F2 R U R U
2. 2.05 R U' F2 R U R2 F' R F'
3. 1.39 R2 U F' U F' R2 F2 R'
4. 1.81 R' F U2 R' F U' R2
5. (6.16) U' R U2 F R F2 U2 R'
6. 1.99 R' F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' U2
7. 2.30 U' R' U2 F2 R U' R' F U'
8. 2.28 U R2 U F U' F U2 F' R'
9. 1.77 U2 R F2 R F R' U2 R' F
10. 1.64 R' U2 F R' F U2 R' U2 R2
11. 2.23 R2 F2 R' F R' F' R U' R U2
12. 1.73 R' U' R F2 U' F' U F' R2


----------



## Jack (Sep 24, 2010)

8.75 pll skip! My third sub 10 and first sub 9. Scramble was:

F2 R2 B' F U' L2 U2 L' U2 L D B2 F' L R2 B R B U D2 L B D2 U2 L'


----------



## marineasalia (Sep 24, 2010)

11.92 L F L R2 D2 U' R2 D2 R F' D L2 R2 F2 L' D' L' R2 D' U2 F2 L' R U F


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> AVG PB: 15.56 seconds. Individual times: (18.08) 14.90 (14.72) 15.83 15.96
> 
> Hooray for me



Damn, you're getting good. I still want to get a sub-17 avg.

My accomplishments:

5x5 avg PB: (3:28.97), 3:32.61, (3:49.30), 3:42.90, 3:30.93 = 3:35.48

OH avg PB: (55.40), 48.46, (38.72), 41.09, 45.77 = 45.11

Both in weekly competition. I should practise these more, but they were really easy to beat.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 24, 2010)

*11.70 average of 5*
(11.45)	D' L R U' F2 L' B D B' R U2 R B2 F2 L2 F D' L2 R' D2 U B2 F' U R
(15.81)	D2 U L2 R D U' B2 F' L' B2 D' R2 D' L' B2 L R2 F L U R' B F D2 U'
11.73	D U' B' F2 U L2 R2 B F2 D2 L' D U B2 F2 R B2 F' R B2 L2 R D2 U B'
11.62	L2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 B F2 R B' F U B D' B2 F D' U L2 D U B U2 L
11.75	R2 U2 F2 D' U' R B2 F D2 U B' L2 R2 B' F' D2 L2 B R' B2 U' F' U' B2 F

All Non-Lucky. O__O
EDIT: lol, standard deviation


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 24, 2010)

ZZOH

12.82, 16.40, 13.76, 14.99, 15.80 = 14.85

Will never get this in comp? OLL skip J perm on 12 and no edges misoriented on 13.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 24, 2010)

Wtf, you got epically fast. Could you make some videos, I would love to see your solves. Practice moar and beat Faz


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 24, 2010)

My 10 of 12s run from 15.5-18...19 on a bad day. Besides the lucky things I mentioned in the original post, the solves had very easy f2l. I don't think there is any way I can beat Faz at the moment (or even in the future). He practices more, goes to more comps and already has the record. I will try though.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 24, 2010)

FINALLY sub 20.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2010)

I tried an average session on 3x3. Haven't done this for a while. Maybe I'd be faster if I didn't use my OH cube (locks up a lot)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.42
best avg5: 12.57 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 13.03 (σ = 0.90)
session avg: 13.54 (σ = 1.38)


Spoiler



15.14, 12.87, 13.59, 12.88, 14.99, 11.59, 12.10, 14.74, 13.46, 13.78, 12.52, 14.03, 12.74, 12.70, 12.69, 10.42, 22.77, 17.57, 13.18, 13.12, 15.08, 10.94, 14.29, 13.05, 13.09, 11.56, 15.69, 15.47, 12.87, 10.62, 13.98, 13.35, 12.82, 13.77, 13.62, 17.12, 13.13, 11.60, 12.05, 13.68, 14.12, 13.42, 13.41, 14.32, 14.04, 12.22, 14.47, 15.46, 13.60, 13.53


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 24, 2010)

sub 1.2 average on magic


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2010)

LOLOLOL
Wicked.
Average of 12 was soooo fail. I was shaking like crazy after this.

Average of 5: 1.59
1. (1.02) R2 F' R2 F U2 
2. (2.86) R2 F U' R U F2 R2 U' R 
3. 1.05 F2 U2 F' R2 F R 
4. 1.87 F2 U' R2 U F2 R' F' U' R' 
5. 1.85 R U R2 U2 F2 R' U' R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 25, 2010)

17.60 OH single in front of a few people 

Also, I kinda managed to get some flatmate addicted to the cube. He even told me he was doing it last night just before he fell asleep 

UK Cubers +1


----------



## joey (Sep 25, 2010)

Fail Anthony. Ben has sub1d.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 25, 2010)

lmao 
7.93 fullstep

D U2 L R2 F2 B2 L B' U2 R B' U R' B D' R L F2 L2 B' R2 B R B2 D 

z2 R' L D L
U L' U L
y U U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
U' y' R' U R U2 R' U R
F R U R' U' F' U2 F U R U' R' F'
U2 U M2' U2' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' 

54/7.93 = 6.80 TPS o_o


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2010)

7.80 avg12, and 7.20 avg5

7.61, 8.36, 8.48, 7.38, 7.94, (8.61), 8.52, *(6.08), 7.02, 6.87, 8.10, 7.70*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, good job Feliks. 
Are those both PB's? I can't remember your average of 12.


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, they're both pb's


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 25, 2010)

15.55, 24.79, 18.94, 16.82, 17.83=17.86 Average of 5

Updating signature...


----------



## Kian (Sep 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.80 avg12, and 7.20 avg5
> 
> 7.61, 8.36, 8.48, 7.38, 7.94, (8.61), 8.52, *(6.08), 7.02, 6.87, 8.10, 7.70*


 
You just dropped a 8.61. Let's step back and think about how ridiculous that is.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

sub 8.5 average on pyraminx


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 25, 2010)

42.96 oh avg  pb


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2010)

Average of 12: 1.84
1. 1.49 R2 F R' U R' U' F' U' 
2. 1.57 R F' U R' U R F R2 U2 
3. 1.62 U2 R U' F' R F2 U F' R' 
4. 1.44 U R' F2 U F2 U F R2 U' 
5. 2.72 F' U2 F2 R F' U2 R F' U2 
6. 1.91 R F' R' F U2 F U2 F2 R' 
7. 2.09 R F2 R F R2 U' F R2 F2 U 
8. (3.31) U' R F R2 U' R' U F' U 
9. 2.10 R F2 U' R U2 R' U2 F' 
10. (1.04) F R F2 U2 R' F' U R 
11. 1.29 F2 R2 U' R U R2 F2 U R' 
12. 2.19 F' U' F' U F2 R' F R' U 

Keyboard obviously.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 25, 2010)

1. 9.89 B U2 D' R D2 F2 D F' D' U R' B L' D2 U2 L2 B' D B' U F' D2 L2 D' U' 

z2 y' F B' L F D' L D'
U' R U' R' L U' L'
U R U' R' L' U' L
U2 R' U R U' y R U R'
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U' R' U2 R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

60 moves / 9.89 = 6.066 TPS
I think this is my highest ever TPS xD


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.80 avg12, and 7.20 avg5
> 
> 7.61, 8.36, 8.48, 7.38, 7.94, (8.61), 8.52, *(6.08), 7.02, 6.87, 8.10, 7.70*



You suck at Pyraminx.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 25, 2010)

First cubing in a while. Stackmat 2x2 First layer practice for cll, (not face). The one second times or less were like up to 4 move layers, but i had some really bad flukes and 2 pops.
2.33, 1.36, 1.07, 1.26, 1.79, 0.73, 1.31, 0.86, 2.48, 1.56, 5.35, 3.49, 6.07, 1.93, 0.70, 1.11, 0.74, 0.42, 0.99, 1.56 
number of times: 20/20
best time: 0.42
worst time: 6.07

current avg5: 0.95 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 0.81 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 1.99 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 1.75 (σ = 0.76)

edit: PLL time attack on 3x3. 46.15 in a current 49.12 av7
session avg: 1.70 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 1.85
The 1.11 was an ll skip too lol.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> sub 8.5 average on pyraminx



Nice. You're getting a lot better than me, even if you aren't as good in competition. But seriously, why are you practising Pyra so much when your next comp doesn't even have it? I think you should mostly practise 3x3. Nice avg anyway. Now try to get sub-Faz.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

I got 4.97 non lucky single as well


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> I got 4.97 non lucky single as well



I got a 6.55 _official_ single as well.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

ok ok don't rub it in next time i go to a competition with pyraminx I WILL BEAT YOU!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> ok ok don't rub it in next time i go to a competition with pyraminx I WILL BEAT YOU!



You thought you would thrash me at Aus Natiionals, but did you? I don't care about Pyra right now anyway, I'm mainly focusing on 2x2 and 3x3. :tu

Btw, what were your times on your avg. It was a trimmed avg, right?


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

I've forgotten the times on my average i didn't write them down but yes it was a trimmed average
Also i wrote in the Goals thread that i wanted sub 40 average on 3x3 by 0ctober 1st
I just got a new 3x3 average PB of 40.07
38.34, (32.28), (49.22), 41.50, 40.39
Its going to be close...

EDIT: September 25 39.77 average
33.52, (31.97), 43.86, (49.58), 41.93

EDIT 2: I found the times on my average! I must have written them down without realising:confused:
9.95, (5.18), 7.78 (10.98), 7.70 = 8.47:tu

EDIT 3: September 28 39.70 average
(42.09), 38.77, 40.55, (31.66), 39.80


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> I've forgotten the times on my average i didn't write them down but yes it was a trimmed average
> Also i wrote in the Goals thread that i wanted sub 40 average on 3x3 by 0ctober 1st
> I just got a new 3x3 average PB of 40.07
> 38.34, (32.28), (49.22), 41.50, 40.39
> ...


 
Alastair? when did you get an account, today? any way, 15.92avg, me getting better


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

no Brian yesterday


----------



## r3nhardj96 (Sep 25, 2010)

Statistics for 09-25-2010 15:57:55
*3x3 OH*

Average: 26.22
Standard Deviation: 2.51
Best Time: 20.86
Worst Time: 31.26
Individual Times:
1. 25.45 L R B' F L2 R' F2 L' B' F D U' L2 R2 F L2 R F' U2 L U2 L2 B2 F U2
2. 27.52 U L D F U' B2 F R' F R' B F' L R B' L2 R F L' B' U L2 R2 D B2
3. 25.28 D' U2 L B2 F L' R' U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B D U L' R B2 D U2 L2 R2 U R' F'
4. 28.44 B2 D U2 L R F2 L R2 B2 F L' D2 L' R F R D' L2 R D' R2 U' B' F' L2
5. 29.39 F L' R U' F D U R2 D2 B D2 R2 U R' F D2 L' R' B2 F' R' U' B F2 R
6. 20.95 D' B2 F' L' B' D U' F2 R F' D2 L' D2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 U' L2 F' L2 D' B R2
7. 21.61 L R' D B U2 R B L2 B' D R B2 F' R D F2 D L R2 B2 F L' D R2 U2
8. 28.36 L' R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L R B2 F' D2 U' R2 U L B L R B U' F' D U R' U2
9. (31.26) L R F' L' B2 F2 U' B' F' U R B F L' U' R' B' D' F' D2 U2 B' F2 U F2
10. 27.33 L2 F2 D2 B F2 D' U2 B L2 R' U2 F D' U B' F L' R2 D U2 B L' R2 F' R
11. 27.91 D' U' L' U2 L2 R' D F' D F2 D U L R U L' F R U L2 D' L' B F2 R'
12. (20.86) F2 D2 U' R2 F D U B' F L D' U B D' U B R F' D L D' R D U F2


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 25, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> You thought you would thrash me at Aus Natiionals, but did you? I don't care about Pyra right now anyway, I'm mainly focusing on 2x2 and 3x3. :tu
> 
> Btw, what were your times on your avg. It was a trimmed avg, right?


 


RCTACameron said:


> I got a 6.55 _official_ single as well.


 
I judged that, could've been sub 5,(very lucky) but oh well, still pretty good, 
As Erik says, getting lucky is not a crime


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 25, 2010)

39.83 4x4 single!!!  Finally!  No parity.

Also, finally sub-50 avg12! 48.46 



Spoiler



Average: 48.46
Standard Deviation: 4.01
Best Time: 39.83
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1. 40.33 D' Uw' U B' Fw2 F2 L U2 F2 D' Uw U2 B2 Fw F2 L' Rw Uw L2 Uw Rw2 D L2 F D B' D2 B Fw2 L2 Rw' R' D2 B2 D' F' L Fw' Uw2 R'
2. 47.50 D Uw B Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw D' Uw2 U' Rw' B' F R U' L' R B' Rw Fw D2 Uw Rw2 R' D' Rw' D' L R' Fw Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 F Uw' U Fw F' L
3. 46.88 L2 Rw R' D2 B L' D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F R' D' Uw Fw U B D2 Uw U' Fw' D' L' U2 L' Rw' R2 D2 F Rw D Uw2 U R' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Rw R U2
4. 46.20 B' Rw B' F D' U2 B' Fw Rw' D U B' Uw' U' L2 F' Uw' L Rw R U L2 Rw Fw' Rw2 B' L' B Fw F' L' R2 Fw2 U2 Rw R D' B2 D2 U2
5. 51.78 Uw2 Fw F' Uw' B2 Fw' F' Uw U' B2 Fw' F Uw' F2 D2 U F2 U' L Rw R F2 L2 Uw2 Fw F2 Uw2 U R2 Uw' B2 Uw2 L' U L2 Rw2 Uw R' D' B2
6. 54.20+ L B L' R' Fw2 L D2 Uw' U R2 D2 L Rw2 R Uw' F2 R2 B' Fw' R D' Uw F Rw' F2 R' D' Uw' U Rw2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' F' U Fw' Uw2 Rw D'
7. 54.50 R' F D2 U' Fw' Uw' L' Fw' R2 Fw F' Rw2 Uw2 B' R' F L2 F2 R Uw2 B' F2 D' U2 R' B' F' R B' Fw F L Rw R' D L Rw2 R Fw2 F2
8. 50.58 Uw2 U F' Uw2 L2 F Rw2 Uw' L Rw2 R' F Rw2 R2 U Rw' D2 Uw' U' B' Fw F' D Uw' L2 R2 U' Fw' Rw2 Fw L2 R2 Uw' U Fw' D Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2
9. (DNF) U B Uw' R2 D Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' L' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' R' Uw' U' Rw R Uw2 B Fw' D' Uw U2 L2 R' D2 Uw U2 L R' D' Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 F2
10. 42.80 R2 D' U Rw R' B F2 Uw' B L' Rw' U2 Rw2 F2 Rw' D' B L2 R D2 Rw' U' B Fw' Uw U F2 L Fw' D L2 Rw' D B2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 F'
11. 49.80 B R2 B' Rw' Uw2 L R Uw' Fw' L' Fw2 L' D2 Uw U2 L Uw2 B2 R' B2 Fw D2 Uw U Fw' F2 Rw2 R U R' Fw2 U' B2 F' R' Fw' Rw2 F L2 D'
12. (39.83) D2 Uw' U L' Rw R B' D Uw' U' L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw Rw R' Uw F' U R B Fw2 F2 L2 F' Uw' B L' U2 Fw Rw Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' F2


----------



## joey (Sep 25, 2010)

45.59, (59.56), 51.21, 44.61, 54.92, 50.79, 58.03, 49.69, (43.20), 45.19, 50.79, 52.43 -> 50.32
I hate my 4x4 D:

(Not really, but I come on, let me have sub50 )


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.80 avg12, and 7.20 avg5
> 
> 7.61, 8.36, 8.48, 7.38, 7.94, (8.61), 8.52, *(6.08), 7.02, 6.87*, 8.10, 7.70


Is that a... 6.66 mean of 3? (With all solves under the current WR single?!?!)




joey said:


> 45.59, (59.56), 51.21, 44.61, 54.92, 50.79, 58.03, 49.69, (43.20), 45.19, 50.79, 52.43 -> 50.32
> I hate my 4x4 D:
> 
> (Not really, but I come on, let me have sub50 )


If I can't have it you can't, rawr 
(Just kidding, I'm too lazy to do avg12s in practice these days)


----------



## marineasalia (Sep 25, 2010)

fully step pb 13.14 secs
(13.14)	D B2 F R2 B F L R F R' D' L2 D' U B' D2 R2 B2 L R U' B F L2 R


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 25, 2010)

3x3 jflysim

22.15, 28.10, 20.40, 40.34, 32.45, 21.76, *24.92, 23.50, 27.41, 25.27, 21.53*, 27.18

24.57 avg5
25.43 avg12


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 25, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.07
1. 2.94 F U F2 R F' U2 R U
2. (2.34) R' U2 F' U2 F U' R U' R
3. (4.36) U2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F R' U'
4. 2.53 R' U R2 F' U2 F R' F'
5. 3.69 R' U' F U F R' U R2 F' U'
6. 3.11 R' U2 F U2 F' R' U F' U'
7. 3.58 F2 R F' U' F2 U F2 R'
8. 2.83 F2 R2 F U R F2 R F' R' U2
9. 3.03 U R2 F R2 F' R U R' U
10. 2.63 R' U2 R' U F' R' F2 U R'
11. 3.94 R F U2 R' U' R' F U2 R2
12. 2.43 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 

Stackmat


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2010)

Really annoyed: for some reason no other browsers than IE8 work on my laptop with my University network. I started a session on qqtimer, and then it started getting really, really good, and now I can't see the scrambles  At any rate, here are the full stats, and the times for the best avg 12...

number of times: 150/150
best time: 6.69
worst time: 15.49

current avg5: 8.78 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 8.14 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 9.23 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 8.53 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 9.36 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 9.29 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 9.45 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 9.47

Here are the times for the best avg12: 
(7.55), 8.25, 9.85, 8.53, (10.42), 7.63, 8.44, 8.72, 8.30, 8.77, 7.71, 9.08

and the session in it's entirety:



Spoiler



11.61, 15.19, 9.35, 12.07, 12.69, 12.76, 11.15, 8.39, 8.98, 8.68, 8.80, 9.11, 8.83, 9.37, 9.35, 10.48, 8.67, 8.88, 9.50, 10.80, 7.48, 9.42, 11.16, 9.64, 9.17, 8.70, 9.20, 9.29, 8.51, 8.23, 7.20, 7.67, 8.52, 9.42, 9.82, 8.77, 11.96, 9.23, 8.94, 9.61, 10.04, 8.36, 9.94, 9.61, 11.45, 9.42, 9.60, 9.25, 7.60, 9.09, 10.37, 8.58, 9.42, 9.36, 9.85, 9.77, 9.29, 9.46, 10.78, 10.27, 9.55, 9.61, 8.60, 9.10, 8.13, 8.57, 7.56, 8.80, 9.82, 9.21, 10.15, 8.74, 8.21, 12.58, 11.88, 8.51, 9.56, 8.86, 9.73, 10.82, 8.21, 9.15, 9.88, 10.10, 9.29, 8.46, 10.46, 10.64, 9.62, 11.01, 9.36, 9.86, 9.66, 9.30, 8.74, 11.19, 8.08, 11.47, 9.48, 9.29, 9.41, 8.77, 6.69, 9.72, 8.95, 9.33, 7.21, 9.83, 7.90, 9.12, 9.25, 10.32, 13.39, 7.55, 8.25, 9.85, 8.53, 10.42, 7.63, 8.44, 8.72, 8.30, 8.77, 7.71, 9.08, 8.41, 8.90, 9.07, 9.04, 10.75, 9.29, 8.50, 10.62, 9.04, 9.75, 8.29, 9.24, 11.25, 8.75, 15.49, 8.69, 9.67, 9.82, 9.14, 10.35, 9.56, 8.17, 8.80, 8.45, 9.10


 
EDIT: The only skip was a 9.5x PLL skip...


----------



## Toad (Sep 25, 2010)

Fix proxy settings in other browsers Rowan...?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 25, 2010)

woah 2-4 relay 2:04.39

R2 F U' F U' F2 R' U2 
D2 U' L B' D2 L' R2 B' F2 D L' F' U B2 U2 L F' L' B2 U' L2 U' L' D2 R 
D' B' r U L' D F u U L2 F B R F2 R F' R2 u f2 D r R f' B2 r R2 f2 r' F2 u R' r f U2 L f D' B' R' u2

this is funny because I still sometimes get 4x4 solves that take about this long


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2010)

time splits?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 25, 2010)

i don't know for sure but i think it was something like:
2x2: 6
3x3: 20
4x4: 1:38

lol


----------



## joey (Sep 25, 2010)

Escher: Is that PB avg12?


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Escher: Is that PB avg12?



Ya, as is the avg100, and the 8.14 avg of 5 (8.51, 8.23, 7.20, 7.67, 8.52) is my NL avg5 PB. Have sub 8, but that has a skip and a lol easy 5 in it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 25, 2010)

10.28 NL (w/ V-perm)
D B2 R F' R2 D L R2 U R B' F2 U2 L R F2 U L2 R B' F' L2 B2 F2 D
57 moves - 5.54 tps
Recognition Fails ... Did a couple U U'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 26, 2010)

18:16.13 2x2 sim yay 1st solve used 16 minutes stickering keyboard with notation


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 26, 2010)

I did this about two weeks ago and decided to keep it a secret, but i saw that rowan had 9.29 so i just had to post it . 

Statistics for 09-10-2010 11:31:54
Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 9.28
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 6.05
Worst Time: 13.52
Individual Times:
1.	11.45	U L2 D F' L2 D' U2 B U' L D U F2 D' B R D U' L2 U' B F2 R B' R'
2.	10.32	R D2 L2 R2 D' U F' D' F2 R' B2 U2 L R D2 U B2 D' L2 U2 B2 F' L' R U2
3.	9.02	F L U F' R2 F2 L' D' U F' U L' R D' U2 L' B L R B2 F2 U' F R' B'
4.	9.86	B2 U B2 R' B' F' U L R' U2 R U' R' U2 F2 D U F2 L R2 U' R' D B' F
5.	8.23	D U2 R B F D F' D' R2 B' L R D U B' F' R2 B' D U' L D' U' L' F2
6.	8.12	B' F R' F2 U2 R B' F2 L B D' U' B' F D2 U' F' R D2 U2 L' U B F' D2
7.	8.76	B L' R2 U' B' L R2 U F2 U2 L2 R D2 U' B' L R D2 U' B2 R2 F D' R' D
8.	6.41	F2 D2 L F' D U2 B' D2 U' L B' U L R2 F2 R U R' B R2 U B F' D B
9.	11.63	R D L' R' U2 L2 F2 R B L U2 B' F D2 U B' F2 D' L2 R D' B' F' R' D2
10.	6.05	F2 L R D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D U' F' L R2 B D B2 F L' B' L R' B D U L'
11.	8.10	U L' R' U' B' R' D2 B2 F L' B2 F U B2 F2 U2 L R D L2 B F D F L
12.	8.30	D U' R' D2 U R B' F D' L B U2 F' D2 U' L R2 U2 R B2 L R D R F2
13.	8.06	F L' D L2 B2 F2 L' R2 F D2 U' B2 F' L' R F L2 D2 R D2 U2 F L' R D2
14.	7.82	D' U B' L R' U F' R U R U' B' L2 U2 R D U F2 L' B F D2 B2 D' L'
15.	8.20	B2 L R' F D' U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' L U2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' B' F2 L B' F
16.	8.49	D' R U F2 L2 B F' D' L' U' L' D U' B' R' D' U L' F D' U L R' D B2
17.	8.62	F' L2 B D2 B R2 U' L' B2 F2 D2 R D2 U L B L' B' L F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2
18.	6.96	R' B' L2 R' D' B' F2 D F' R B2 D2 U B2 F L2 R2 B2 F' U B' F D' F' L'
19.	9.86	L R' U2 F D2 L U' R F' D U2 B' R2 D' U2 F' D2 F D U' L2 R2 D' B' R'
20.	10.24	L2 R' B' D U' F2 D' U B' U L F' L R D2 U2 B' R D B' F' L D' B' D
21.	10.16	L B F' R' D' F D U' F' R D' U F2 D U' B' L R' D2 U2 B' R' D U' F'
22.	6.06	L2 F D U' R' D' U' R' U L2 R' B2 F D' L2 R B2 F U F' U' B' D U L'
23.	8.70	R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 B F2 L2 U L' B' L R D B2 F' D2 L' R' D2 L2 B F D2
24.	10.24	U2 L' F U B F2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B' F U L R' D' B2 L2 R U L2 D
25.	8.01	L2 B D2 U' R2 D U L R' D2 U2 B2 F2 U' L R2 D U L2 R2 B F' L2 R2 B'
26.	8.14	L R B' D2 L2 R2 D' U' B U2 L2 R B' R F2 U L2 R F2 D' B F D' F' U'
27.	9.70	F' L2 U L2 R' F' L R' F' D2 U2 F U F' L' B L' D2 U2 L D' F L F' R2
28.	8.41	B F' L2 B' F R2 B L2 R' B R B F' L2 D' B L R B F2 D L2 U' B2 F2
29.	8.54	D R2 D2 R B' F2 R D2 U B' R2 B' R' D2 R2 D F R' D2 U' L' R' U' B2 R'
30.	10.67	D' L' D2 L R' F U' L R2 B F D2 U' B' F D2 U2 B F' D U L2 D2 B' F'
31.	8.50	L R2 U2 B' R' B2 F' U' B' F' D2 L' R2 B2 D' U L R' F L2 R' D2 B2 D R'
32.	8.95	L' R2 U2 L R D L2 D U2 R B F2 U R D' U' R' B L' R' U B' R2 F' D2
33.	8.70	D' F L2 D L B2 F L R2 U B' D U2 L' R2 U2 L R2 D U2 L2 B F U' F2
34.	8.94	U F2 R D2 B F' D U' B2 F U R U2 R2 D2 L2 R F' D2 L R2 F' U' F2 U'
35.	11.08	U2 B F' L2 F' U B' R' B2 F L' R' U' B2 L2 D F L2 D2 B' D' U2 B' D U
36.	10.39	L2 R B F R2 D F D B D U2 L D F2 U F' D B D2 L' B' R' B' L2 R
37.	7.59	D2 B' F2 D' U2 L' R2 D' R' D' U' L' R2 B2 D' U L2 R U' F' U' L2 R2 F2 U2
38.	7.31	F' D2 U F L2 R B2 L2 R B' F L2 D' U2 B2 L' D' L2 U' L2 R2 U' L R2 U
39.	8.12	D R' B' F' D2 U B' F' D2 U' L2 D' L R' U2 R F' L' R B' F D U2 F L2
40.	7.37	L F' L F2 L B' D U' L' R2 U2 B L B2 F2 D' B2 F' L2 R B' F2 L' R B2
41.	8.99	L B' F' L' D U' B2 D2 U' R D' U F L2 F2 D U2 F' R2 U' R' D U2 L2 R
42.	13.52	B' F' D' R2 D U2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 U R B' D2 U' L B2 U' B2 F' L' B' F' L'
43.	8.58	B L R' D B F' D' U' F' R' D U B2 F R2 B' F2 D' F' D U' B' R B L
44.	7.42	B F2 D U' B L' B' U2 B' L R' B2 D U' B' F' R' D U B2 L2 D' R' D2 U
45.	9.56	D U L' U2 B F' L2 U' R' B F R U' B F2 D' U' B' F' L B2 D U2 R B
46.	10.42	B F' D2 U F D2 U' F2 L' R2 U' F L2 U2 R B U2 B' F L2 R D2 F2 L R'
47.	10.28	B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' R U2 L R B L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B F L2 B2 F2 L2 R B' R'
48.	11.62	L2 F L D2 U L B F' D2 U2 F2 R U L U2 B' F' D2 U' F' L2 B2 F' U2 R2
49.	9.62	R' D' R D' L' B' D U' B2 L B F L' D2 U L2 D2 L B' R' D2 U2 R' U' R'
50.	8.84	B2 F D' U2 R' B2 D' F R D U2 B' F D' B' D' F2 U' B R2 D2 B' F' U' F2
51.	8.62	R U R F U R2 B L2 F U' B2 F2 R' D' U' B' F2 R2 D U R D2 U' L2 F
52.	9.23	R' B2 R' B' U' L R' B' U2 B' D R' F R2 D' U2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 L' F2 L' F'
53.	8.95	D' U' L' R B2 D' U R2 B D2 U' L' F R2 U2 L' D2 U' L R U L2 R2 B D
54.	9.60	R F2 U' R D2 U R2 F' U' B F D' U2 L2 R' B' L2 R' F2 L' U R2 D' L2 U
55.	9.56	D2 U' R' U2 F' L R2 B F R' D2 B F2 R2 D2 U L' D' U2 F L' R B F L2
56.	9.95	U' B F L' F L' B F R2 B L' R U' R2 B U B U B' F2 D U2 L R U2
57.	11.25	L F' L B2 L2 R2 B' L2 R U2 L2 D B2 F D' U2 F2 U' R U' L2 R B' U R
58.	8.23	D B2 L D U2 F' L R2 B' F2 R' D2 B L R' B D R F U' L' D' U' L' D
59.	11.30	B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 L B2 D U' F L D2 B2 L2 R' B F2 U F D2 U F' U
60.	9.65	F' R2 U2 L U' B' D2 B2 F2 R2 B' F' R D' F2 U L2 B D L2 R' D R' B2 F2
61.	8.51	L2 R' D' B2 D' F' L R2 B' D2 B2 F L2 D' U L D2 U' R F' D U2 B L2 D2
62.	9.83	L' B' F2 D' U' F R U L2 B F2 L2 F U L2 U L2 B' D B' D' L' R2 F R'
63.	11.24	R F2 D2 U L2 F R2 D2 U2 F R2 F2 D U' B2 F2 D' U F2 U F' U' L' R2 U'
64.	8.66	B2 F2 L R2 B2 D B F2 R D' B F R B' U' F U2 B D U2 B F' D2 B' U2
65.	9.36	L2 D2 U L2 R D' U' B' F D2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D U' L' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 R B
66.	8.68	L2 D2 L F' L' F D' U B' F2 L F' R B' D' B2 R2 D U R U B' F2 L R2
67.	8.18	U2 B F L R D2 L B2 F' R2 D2 U L D2 U B R2 F R2 F' L' D' U2 L' R2
68.	9.93	B L' R2 D2 L F' D2 B' L R' B2 F L' R F2 L2 B L2 D2 U' B' F L' R F
69.	10.53	F2 L R U2 B F2 U2 R U B2 R U' F' U R B F L2 R U B2 F L2 R' U
70.	11.09	R2 B L2 R2 B L2 U L R' D' U2 L' R D2 L U L' B R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F' L
71.	10.19	D' U B' F' D' U B L F L' R2 B F2 L2 F' L2 D2 U' B F' R F U' B U2
72.	11.19	U2 L' F U' B F U' R2 B' D B2 U' L' R' F D' U' L2 R2 B' L R' F2 R U'
73.	9.98	F' D' U R B' L' R' D' U' B' F' D' B' L2 R F2 U R2 D U' L' R U2 F2 R2
74.	9.35	R2 D U R2 B' U' F' D U' B2 D U B L2 R2 U R' D B' F2 D' B2 L' F2 R2
75.	7.97	R2 D' B D U L2 D F2 R2 D2 U R D U' L' D2 R' F' U2 B2 F2 L' R D2 U'
76.	9.20	F2 L2 F2 L U' L' B2 F U B' D2 L2 R' U B2 F L2 U R2 B F2 D U B L'
77.	9.07	R B2 F D' B' F2 L' U B F R2 D2 B F' U' L2 R B2 F' R2 F2 U B' D' U'
78.	9.34	L2 U2 B2 L' F D B L2 R2 F' D' B2 D2 B' F' D2 R' B2 F' R2 D B2 F2 U' F
79.	9.74	L2 R D2 U' R2 F D L' R D2 L' B' R D' L' D B2 F' U2 F2 R U' B L' R2
80.	8.31	D' U R B2 D U2 B F2 D' R B' F' D' B' D' U2 R2 B' U' L2 D B' F U F'
81.	9.47	R' D U' L' U2 F2 D' U' R' B' F2 L' F2 L R' B' F' D R2 F D' F2 D U L'
82.	8.30	U' B L2 F2 L F' L' R2 B2 L B F2 D B F D L' B F' D' L D U2 F R2
83.	11.45	B L2 R U L2 B2 F2 R B F' D' L R' U L D2 U L2 F' L D' B2 U L B
84.	10.55	F' U' F' D2 U' L2 F2 R D' B D F' D B2 L2 F2 L2 R' F' D L' U' L2 R' D
85.	10.46	B' F2 R' D2 U' F' D U B' D U B' L2 R' D B' F D L2 R' U F L B' F'
86.	9.50	L R2 B2 R2 D U' L2 R F2 R F2 L B' R' D2 B2 U2 B L2 R U B L2 U R
87.	7.58	L' D2 B2 F D2 U B' D' F L B R2 U B' D2 U2 L2 B F L D' U2 L D2 U2
88.	8.34	B R' D' L2 R' D' U2 R U R' D' B' F R2 U2 B' F' D2 U L2 D' L' R2 B' F'
89.	9.20	R' D' U2 B' L R D U L R2 B2 R' D' L R2 D L R2 U2 L2 B L' R' U' F2
90.	10.34	D L F2 D U' L2 D' L2 D' U' L2 U L2 R' U' L' B' D2 U B' L2 B2 F L2 U
91.	9.83	U L' B2 D L2 R F2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 U' R2 D U' B F' L R2 U' F' D' U2 B2
92.	10.29	B2 F L' F' U' L B D' U' F' D' U2 L' B' L B L' D U2 B' F' L2 B' U2 R
93.	11.48	U2 B F2 D B' F2 D' R U' B F' R D' B' F L' F2 D' R2 B' U2 R D U2 L'
94.	10.24	B' R B D' U2 L' B R' U B F2 D U2 B D2 R' F2 D L' R2 D B' R' F2 U2
95.	8.72	F' L R U F L2 R' B2 D2 R2 F' R F2 L2 R B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B F2 L U2 F2
96.	9.87	D2 U2 B2 F D2 F2 L D' R F' U2 B U B' L2 R' B2 F L2 F2 D2 B2 F' R' B2
97.	6.70	B' F R2 D R B2 F' U2 B' D L' R2 F D B2 D2 U' F R' D U2 L' D' B2 F'
98.	10.52	D U' F L2 B L2 B' R B' F2 D' B F2 U2 F2 D' U' L' F' L' B L R2 D2 L2
99.	11.17	D L' R D2 L' D2 L' R' B F2 L' D F L' R' D B2 F' D2 R B L2 R2 B' R2
100.	8.06	B L' D' L2 R2 B' F L R' B' F' R' F2 D2 U B2 L' R B D U' R B R F'

The main reason why i wanted to keep it a secret was this: 



Statistics for 09-10-2010 10:33:48
Average: 7.97
Standard Deviation: 0.71
Best Time: 6.05
Worst Time: 11.63
Individual Times:
1.	8.76	B L' R2 U' B' L R2 U F2 U2 L2 R D2 U' B' L R D2 U' B2 R2 F D' R' D
2.	6.41	F2 D2 L F' D U2 B' D2 U' L B' U L R2 F2 R U R' B R2 U B F' D B
3.	(11.63) R D L' R' U2 L2 F2 R B L U2 B' F D2 U B' F2 D' L2 R D' B' F' R' D2
4.	(6.05) F2 L R D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D U' F' L R2 B D B2 F L' B' L R' B D U L'
5.	8.10	U L' R' U' B' R' D2 B2 F L' B2 F U B2 F2 U2 L R D L2 B F D F L
6.	8.30	D U' R' D2 U R B' F D' L B U2 F' D2 U' L R2 U2 R B2 L R D R F2
7.	8.06	F L' D L2 B2 F2 L' R2 F D2 U' B2 F' L' R F L2 D2 R D2 U2 F L' R D2
8.	7.82	D' U B' L R' U F' R U R U' B' L2 U2 R D U F2 L' B F D2 B2 D' L'
9.	8.20	B2 L R' F D' U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' L U2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' B' F2 L B' F
10.	8.49	D' R U F2 L2 B F' D' L' U' L' D U' B' R' D' U L' F D' U L R' D B2
11.	8.62	F' L2 B D2 B R2 U' L' B2 F2 D2 R D2 U L B L' B' L F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2
12.	6.96	R' B' L2 R' D' B' F2 D F' R B2 D2 U B2 F L2 R2 B2 F' U B' F D' F' L'

all 6s were easy f2ls with skips, and the other solves were just insane. I don't count this at all, it was too lucky. I still consider my best avg12 8.19.


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2010)

6.99 avg5, no skips
7.78 avg12, no skips
8.64 avg100, no skips


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 6.99 avg5, no skips
> 7.78 avg12, no skips
> 8.64 avg100, no skips


 
GIMME STATS


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2010)

Done on iiTimer, so....


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Done on iiTimer, so....


wah...insane job anyway awesome times


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 26, 2010)

wtf sub 7 avg5, awesome Rowe too.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Gratz Rowe, really good...even for you =D
Feliks: Sub 7 av5 and sub 8 av 12? Chuch Norris bows to you


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 6.99 avg5, no skips
> 7.78 avg12, no skips
> 8.64 avg100, no skips


 Wat.........
Crazy. And wow Rowe O_O


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 6.99 avg5, no skips
> 7.78 avg12, no skips
> 8.64 avg100, no skips


 AMAZING! Faz sure is one of the VERY best.

My accomplishment: new megaminx record: 2:24.xx


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 26, 2010)

Average: 9.90
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 7.38
Worst Time: 12.31
Individual Times:
1. 8.19 U B2 F R' D' R D U R B F L R2 B' L' F2 R B L' R D2 U' L R2 U'
2. 8.45 R2 B2 U2 B' F' L2 B' R2 F R2 F D' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D' U2 L2 F' L R' B2 R'
3. 8.80 U' B' F D' R' D' B2 D2 U2 B' L D B L' D' F D U' R' B F' D2 F' D U2
4. 10.66 B2 F D' U2 L' D U L' R D' U L2 R F L' D U' L2 D2 U' R' U' B2 R' U
5. 11.73 R' B' R D2 R2 B F' L B F L' B' F2 U2 B L2 D' B' R' D U2 F' D U2 L'
6. (12.31) L R U' L D2 L2 R B L2 B2 D' U R' F2 D L B U2 B R' B L2 F2 L2 R'
7. 10.69 B2 D U' L' R D2 L' R B2 L' D2 U' F D' L2 B F D R U2 L R' B' R B
8. 10.20 D2 U2 B' F' L' B F L R U B L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R' D' U' B F' D U2 B' F
9. (7.38) B L2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R U' L2 D' F' R D U2 F2 R F' L' D' R U' L' D2 B
10. 11.17 D2 B2 D' U2 B F R2 F2 L R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 R D U B F2 D' F D
11. 11.05 L2 F2 L' U' B L' R U2 B' F R2 B L' D' R' D U L R D2 R2 B2 R' U L2
12. 8.08 F L' R' B' L B2 F D U' F' R2 D2 L2 B2 D U B' D' U2 L' D' L' B D2 F'

wtf no 9s  7.38 PLL skip, rest NL, well...the 8.45 had an unintentional x-cross...


----------



## Shortey (Sep 26, 2010)

stats:
number of times: 44/44
best time: 10.02
worst time: 24.41

current avg5: 13.69 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 12.89 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 13.88 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 13.72 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 15.34 (σ = 2.43)
session mean: 15.42

jflysim


----------



## Escher (Sep 26, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> I did this about two weeks ago and decided to keep it a secret, but i saw that rowan had 9.29 so i just had to post it .



>:-[

Seriously though, good job, sick avg 12. Do you know the best avg5?


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 26, 2010)

Statistics for 09-26-2010 22:21:03

Average:* 7.93*
Standard Deviation: 0.19
Best Time: 6.92
Worst Time: 8.92
Individual Times:
1.	(8.92)	R B F2 L2 B F2 L D' L R D L' F2 U B' R' B' F2 R' U R' B F' U L2
2.	8.24	U2 F2 L' R' D' L' R2 D' R D L F2 R D' U L2 R B F' D F2 D L2 U2 F
3.	(6.92)	L R2 B' F2 L' F R' D2 F L' F' R D L R' D2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L F' U
4.	7.91	U' B2 F' L' D' R2 B2 F2 R F2 L R' B2 L2 R' D2 L2 R2 D' U R' B' R U R'
5.	7.64	B F' D' U2 L D' B F L2 R B2 D2 B' F' R' U' R' D' R D2 U F' L2 R' U

sub-8!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Statistics for 09-26-2010 22:21:03
> 
> Average:* 7.93*
> Standard Deviation: 0.19
> ...


 
Omg so many people are getting sub 8 averages!!!


----------



## Escher (Sep 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Omg so many people are getting sub 8 averages!!!



When people get to that kind of speed, it's really just a matter of variance...


----------



## Toad (Sep 26, 2010)

Feliks you're an idiot.

And by "an idiot", I mean "ridiculously fast".


----------



## Tortin (Sep 26, 2010)

Average of 5: 19.87
1. (18.37) L D2 U2 F2 B' L' F2 L' R2 F' U2 F2 D F2 D' L U B' R' D2 U L2 D' R' D
2. (21.92) R' B' R' L2 D2 F' D R L' D2 R D' R B' R' F2 R F' R' F2 U' B' L U2 D
3. 19.83 D' R' L2 B' U D R2 F' R2 L' D2 U F' D' B2 R L' F L' F' U2 R' F' D B
4. 20.51 U L' B' F L B2 F' L R' U2 F2 L B' U D F D2 R' U2 B R' B U' R U2
5. 19.27 R' F D B R' U2 L F' B2 U B L' U L2 R2 U D' F' L2 R2 B' U2 R L' D 

Yay.  Second sub-20 average.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Average of 5: 19.87
> 1. (18.37) L D2 U2 F2 B' L' F2 L' R2 F' U2 F2 D F2 D' L U B' R' D2 U L2 D' R' D
> 2. (21.92) R' B' R' L2 D2 F' D R L' D2 R D' R B' R' F2 R F' R' F2 U' B' L U2 D
> 3. 19.83 D' R' L2 B' U D R2 F' R2 L' D2 U F' D' B2 R L' F L' F' U2 R' F' D B
> ...


 
OH?


----------



## Tortin (Sep 26, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> OH?


 
yes.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

Feliks why do you have to be so damn awesome


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 26, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.62
1. 9.46 B' D' R2 U' R' D B' U2 D B U' B U' F U R2 F2 R D' B2 L U2 F' L2 R'
2. 8.90 B2 R2 D' L' B2 D F' B' R U' F' R B R2 L2 B' F' R' F' B D' B2 L2 D2 L2
3. (8.35) D2 L2 D R U2 R2 B' R F' D B2 D' R D' L F2 U L F2 B2 R U2 B' R' B
4. 9.85 B F2 L2 B F' D U2 F R2 U2 D2 B' U' B2 D R' F2 U2 F' D B' R2 B L F2
5. (13.38) D2 L' R2 F R' L' D2 R2 U' F B R L D2 B F' R2 F L' R U2 R2 U' F' L2
6. 8.88 L' D' B D' U2 F2 L' D' L2 F2 R' U' F' B2 L' D' R' U2 F U2 B' F2 U2 L2 D'
7. 9.37 B' F2 U L F' R L2 U2 F L' B2 D F R2 F' U F B' U R' U' B2 D B L2
8. 9.04 B' U R' F' D' U F2 U D R' U F2 U F' R B2 R D2 F2 D2 B R' F' U2 L
9. 11.23 B' R D' F2 L U L2 U' L' R B D' F2 L2 F D U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' L U B
10. 10.63 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F U' D F' B' L2 U' D R D' B2 U L' F2 D2 U2 L' U
11. 9.18 R F' L B' U' B L F2 R' D2 F' U2 B D' R D2 F2 B R F B R' B L' F'
12. 9.69 D' L R2 F' B' D2 B2 F R2 U2 B R B2 U B2 L R U D B R' D' B L2 F'

 Finally a new PB! All non-lucky.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm just about sub 20! I just need to work on my consistency. 

3x3 Average of 12: 18.25
1. 17.45 B R2 B' L' B F R' U2 B2 L' B' F2 R2 L' D R2 U2 L U2 F D' F L U R'
2. 18.00 L D2 R L2 F' L' B' F R U' F U F' D U L B2 F2 U F' D' F D L' R2
3. 17.57 D2 B' R L D' L R2 B F' L' F L' F' L' U2 B2 D' F R B R F L' B2 R
4. 17.18 L2 B2 R' D B2 F2 D2 L' U F2 R D R2 U B2 L2 U2 B' F L' F L F D L2
5. 18.57 U L2 B' R2 F' R D' F' R' L2 B L' U R B' R B' U2 R' F2 L R2 U L2 B'
6. (20.99) B' L' R2 B' F2 L2 U' F' L2 R' F R L B U F U L' B' D U2 B' D R2 F2
7. 17.65 F2 B' U F B2 R2 F' B2 L' R2 D' B' L2 U2 F B D' B' D' R' B' L2 R2 U2 B'
8. 18.53 U R' B2 U' R2 F' U' D2 F' B2 L2 B R' B2 R2 B L2 R' U2 B D B U' D B2
9. 18.24 B R D' B2 U L' B' U' L' B' D B' L' D' B R U' B' L U' F' D F2 D2 L
10. 20.19 U' F B2 L2 D U' F' R' U L' D2 L F2 R B' L' B' L2 U' L2 U2 B R F' B'
11. 19.12 F2 D' F2 D U2 F2 U R2 F2 D' L F' D L' U2 D' B' L F' U2 F R2 B' D' B'
12. (16.73) D2 R U R' L' U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 D' R' F' B2 U2 R2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' F2


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

2x2 Ortega method

number of times: 36/36
best time: 3.94
worst time: 14.37

current avg5: 6.64 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 5.79 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 6.62 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 6.50 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 7.00 (σ = 1.60)
session mean: 7.12

times (reset):
5.33, 8.26, 7.33, 4.38, 4.72, 7.12, 8.42, 8.04, 6.14, 5.00, 9.24, 7.70, 6.14, 3.94, 14.37, 4.60, 7.88, 9.78, 6.54, 6.68, 7.56, 8.59, 7.58, 7.26, 6.41, 6.51, 6.43, 5.66, 6.31, 7.14, 12.46, 7.81, 6.19, 7.50, 5.22, 6.23

starting to practice recognizing bottom layer permutation case during inspection..the 2 sup-10s were because I thought I knew what the case was, but was wrong and had to do a second PBL..


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2010)

2x2



Spoiler



2.15, 2.32, (1.08), 1.79, 2.22, 2.37, 2.12, (2.73), 1.41, 1.71, 1.74, 2.11 = 1.99 avg12

1.08 was LL skip, 1.41 was 2 move layer and FRURUF no auf, other 1's were really easy (stuff like 3 move layer and sune etc.)


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 26, 2010)

OH is fun. PB everything.
http://grab.by/6zkY


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

lolben


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 26, 2010)

All NL:

Average of 5: 8.63
1. 9.17 D F B U' B2 U2 D2 B2 F D' L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F B2 L' R D F2 U B R2
2. (7.19) B2 R' D2 B' U B R2 L2 B L2 D U B2 L2 D F R' D2 L' U D' B F' U2 L'
3. 7.37 F' R2 L2 B U R2 F' R2 L' F2 L2 U' R2 D' F' L F' D R2 F U' L2 R' D' R'
4. (12.78+) R2 F' U F2 L B2 F' R' B2 F' L' D2 R' D2 R2 B R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U' B' D
5. 9.36 R L2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F D' R2 L' D' F' D L R' F2 B D2 B2 F2 R D U' F


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

wat corny


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

Holy...

Average of 5: 17.32
1. 16.09 L R' F B' U F L2 F2 R' F2 D' L D R' F' L B U D2 L' R2 B2 R2 U' L
2. (16.01) B2 F' L2 D2 L2 U L R' U2 L2 B2 F' R F D U' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L F2 D' U
3. 17.86 R2 L B2 L2 B' L2 U B' L U2 L' B2 F L2 F U2 R L F2 B L D U B2 D'
4. 18.01 L2 B2 D F' L' B F' U' L2 B' U' L2 F D B' R' U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F U' R L
5. (19.46) D2 R2 L D2 U' B2 L' F2 B' L' F' L U' L' F2 U F R' D2 F' R2 U' B R U2


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2010)

Ben I look forward to seeing you do 2x2 in real life


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

3.85 2x2 a12.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 26, 2010)

you suck ben that's not even your pb


----------



## flan (Sep 26, 2010)

first ever lucky pb: 18.56


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

8 sec F2L followed by an OLL skip, with a pop on a T perm. 6 pieces flew out. :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> lolben


 
lol'd




Joker said:


> 8 sec F2L followed by an OLL skip, with a pop on a T perm. 6 pieces flew out. :fp



wow what an "accomplishment"


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

Joker said:


> 8 sec F2L followed by an OLL skip, with a pop on a T perm. 6 pieces flew out. :fp


 
Why did you post this on the accomplishment thread? Isn't that more of a failure?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

figured out how to solve the cubic 3x3x5 with absolutely no help 

Did 2 timed solves using my poorly developed method and got 4:53.97, and then 4:04.31. Lol.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow! 

Average of 5: 13.45
1. (12.04) F' R L' D2 B' R2 F' D' L' F U' D R F2 B2 D R2 B' L F' B2 L2 U2 D F2
2. 14.72 L2 B' R2 F' D U' R2 L2 B2 U' B' U' R' D U R F U R2 F' D2 U2 L' B' L2
3. (15.23) D L2 U2 L2 B' F2 R' F2 B2 L2 R' F' R F' D' U F' D2 F' R D U2 F2 U2 R
4. 13.39 L U' B D' R2 U B D' B2 F' L2 R' B' L' U2 B U' R2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 F' D'
5. 12.25 L F2 U R2 U R' D2 U2 L F D2 F D2 F2 D' B L2 B2 D L2 D U' L2 R2 D2 

12.25 had a PLL Skip.

Old PB = 13.89 a few days ago.


----------



## Jackypop (Sep 26, 2010)

Just got a new 3x3x3 PB (non-lucky too ) 22.58

EDIT: I just got a new 1-handed 3x3x3 PB as well: 59.64.  first sub-minute solve yet!


----------



## joey (Sep 27, 2010)

I KNOW FULL OLL 


4 years later :3


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 27, 2010)

19.34, 16.72, 18.58, 19.81, 16.45, 21.50, 19.69, 17.67, 23.00+, 19.44, 15.72, 17.66, 18.36
18.59 avg of 12


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 27, 2010)

finally got a sub 20 average of 5 
and a PB in there too
number of times: 5/5
best time: 15.64
worst time: 25.41

current avg5: 19.04 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 19.04 (σ = 0.73)

session avg: 19.04 (σ = 0.73)
session mean: 19.63

times:
18.45, 20.06, 25.41, 18.60, 15.64


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 27, 2010)

Haven't posted any accomplishments here in so many months... so much potential posts. 

But yeah:

PBs from 52 solves:
*
3.85 avg5 =D*

1.	3.19	F' U2 R2 F' U' F R' F R'
2.	(6.70) R' U2 F' R U R U' R U F2
3.	(2.46) U2 F2 R' U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U'
4.	4.55	F2 U F R' F U2 R2 F' R'
5.	3.81	F2 R2 U F' U2 R2 F' R U'

*4.17 avg12* (PB tie from a long time ago I think... or my PB is still 4.16 from waaay back then.)

*4.58 Session average of 50!!!* The 51st solve finished the 4.17 avg12, the last 2 solves didn't improve the session average.

Acceptable, Anthony? 

<3 2x2x2 (Relearned CLL.)


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Acceptable, Anthony?


 
Yeah, book your ticket down here already. :3


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 27, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Yesterday, I posted 26 times in 1 day. Too much?


 
WAY TOO MUCH!
but alastair did like 37 or sth, not very good


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 27, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, book your ticket down here already. :3


 
AM TRYING AM TRYING.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2010)

Pyraminx movecount average of 12. Method(s). Polish V, Face then tip, Face Permute.
7, 7, 9, 13, (6), 11, 13, 10, (15), 11, 9, 9 
Average: 9.90, Best Time: 6.00 Worst Time: 15.00 
+2 tips on average so 11.90.
I should be *atleast* consistently sub 5 :s (I'm like high 6s)
I'll try to get scrambles, and maybe do this again sometime, reconstructing every solve.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 27, 2010)

Why are you practicing pyra? They won't have it at Melbourne Cube Day


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Why are you practicing pyra? They won't have it at Melbourne Cube Day


 
NARLY?
I dun wanna practise just cubes. Anyway, I've neglected Pyra so much, I've started forgetting algs.

Edit: also lol, "they".


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

What's so funny about they


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yea seriously don't pick on me english isn't my first language


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2 
*3.14 avg5*
2.34	U F' U' R2 U' F2 R F' U'
3.81	F R F U2 R2 F' U F2 U'
(4.46)	U' F U2 F' R U' F' U2 R
(1.56)	R U R2 F R2 F' R'
3.27	U' R U2 R U' F' R U

Failed the avg12. Also had a 3.16 avg5. Failed that avg12 too.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 27, 2010)

First Sub-20 solve. Accomplished 46 days after I began speedsolving. 19.37


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 27, 2010)

15.81 3x3 single


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow nice, great job Cameron.


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

first colour neutral sub 25 avg 5
avg 12 is 28


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 27, 2010)

10.67 avg150
10.58 avg100
10.39 avg50
*9.99 avg25!!!!!!!!* YES! 
9.83 avg12
9.01 avg5

Nothing special except for the sub-10 avg25 which I only noticed when I had done all 150 solves 
Best single was 7.67, and worst was 14.20. Happy with this


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 27, 2010)

OH:

Statistics for 09-27-2010 14:12:37

Average: 18.66
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 15.25
Worst Time: 25.80
Individual Times:
1.	15.43	U R' D L R2 D U B F L U2 F2 L R' B2 U2 B2 L' B' F D2 B F' U L'
2.	18.34	B2 F' R2 B' D2 R B2 F U L' B R B' F2 R2 U B2 R D' L' U2 L2 R' D' F2
3.	19.31	B' F2 L F2 D2 U2 B L R2 B2 R' B' F D U' B2 D2 U' L' D U2 B' F' U R
4.	(25.80)	B2 R' F D' U2 F' L' U2 L2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R' B F' D U2 L' U' L F' D2 F2
5.	19.46	D' L' R2 D' U B' F2 R2 D' B F2 D L' R' D' L B U2 B F' D B' D U' F
6.	20.54	F2 R2 D L' B R B F D' U' L' R B F' U' B' F' L B' F2 D B F L2 F'
7.	19.64	U' B' F R' B2 D U' B L' R' D L2 B2 F2 L2 R U' L2 R2 B F2 U2 B' R D2
8.	20.67	D2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F' L' R B F' R' D' U' B2 R2 U' B' F U2 L2 D U B2 F'
9.	(15.25)	D2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U' B' R' B F2 R F' R' F U2 L' B' U2 B2 R D2 L'
10.	19.01	L2 B' D2 U2 B F U' L' B2 D' B2 F' D' R' U' R' B' L R' U R2 U2 L' B' U'
11.	16.80	B D' U B2 U L' D' U F' D2 B2 U' B F D' B R' B' F' D F' D L2 R2 U'
12.	17.36	L2 R B U' B F2 D B2 D' U2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D' U' L' R' U' R D U' R D'

10: Fat sune, then PLL skip
12: F2L pair skip


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 27, 2010)

István Kocza (Pitzu) finished the marathon:


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm edging closer towards sub-15 

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Sep 27 17:06:11 BST 2010 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 15.25

Fastest Time: 12.50
Slowest Time: 17.28
Standard Deviation: 01.51 

Individual Times:
1) 14.58 B2 R F2 B2 D' F2 R L D2 L2 F2 R' F' B L' D F2 U B' R L D2 B F' U2
2) 17.28 B L F2 D L D' U2 F U' B2 U2 F R L D' F2 R L2 D' B' U F' L2 F2 L
3) 16.02 F2 B2 R' F R' L2 U' R2 F B2 L2 B2 R F' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R L2 F2 B2 R' D2
4) 15.72 B2 F' U L' B' R D R2 D2 B' D' U2 B' F' L D' R2 F' U' F' R2 D' F L2 U'
5) 13.20 L2 F D' F2 R2 L' U B L2 B F' D F2 L F' U L' U B L U L' R F R2
6) 16.97 F' U' L' D2 B2 D2 U B R U' L2 F L U2 D' R D2 B L U2 L D2 F' U L'
7) 15.58 B' F2 R2 L' D2 F' L F U' D2 F' B U L U' D F' B2 L2 D' B R' D2 L' F'
8) 17.17 U' R2 D2 F' D2 L R' D2 F2 L' B L' D2 U2 F U2 B' D2 U2 B2 D R' D2 F' B2
9) 14.76 B' R2 F' R2 L2 B D' F D U' R2 L B2 D2 F D2 B F U2 F' B' U2 F D2 F2
10) 14.86 B2 F2 D B U' B2 L' U2 D' R B' R U' B' U' B R' L' U2 B2 R B' F U B
11) 14.34 R2 B R2 B2 F D' L' F L' B D F' B' R' B' L' F U2 L B' U2 R L2 D' F
12) 12.50 R' F' R2 L2 B U D' L' B' L2 R2 D' L' B2 R' L B' F L D' L2 U2 B U2 F2


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

WOOT
18.68 avg 12
One PLL skip, one forced OLL skip.
This break I'm taking actually makes my averages faster when I DO cube...xD


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 27, 2010)

ohhhhh yeaaaah 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.36
worst time: 10.96

current avg5: 9.64 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.47 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 8.95 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 8.07 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 8.86 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 8.86 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 8.86 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 8.85



Spoiler



9.28, 10.85, 7.82, 10.39, 7.72, 10.26, 9.79, 9.79, 7.81, 8.49, 7.28, 7.46, 10.27, 6.61, 10.37, 10.96, 8.70, 8.26, 7.05, 9.43, 7.93, 8.51, 9.97, 9.20, 6.36, 9.02, 7.45, 7.05, 8.69, 7.92, 6.71, 8.39, 8.04, 8.41, 9.26, 9.03, 10.58, 9.73, 7.49, 10.18, 8.98, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 9.92, 8.59, 10.11, 9.52, 10.45, 7.38, 10.15, 9.90, 7.86, 9.50, 7.16, 10.10, 8.66, 6.56, 8.13, 9.83, 10.29, 9.89, 9.22, 10.32, 7.97, 8.73, 8.83, 9.22, 9.34, 8.01, 9.69, 7.99, 9.26, 7.87, 10.11, 7.34, 9.29, 8.81, 7.51, 10.51, 10.19, 8.30, 8.47, 8.39, 9.12, 8.16, 9.62, 7.87, 8.55, 7.20, 7.59, 9.21, 9.35, 8.54, 8.79, 9.34, 9.92, 8.56, 9.66, 10.27


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> ohhhhh yeaaaah
> 
> best avg100: 8.86 (σ = 1.05)



Hahaha, I knew this would arrive after me and Rowe both posted 9.2x avgs of 100 

Nice one!


----------



## Owen (Sep 27, 2010)

2X2 AVERAGE OF 5:


1. (4.15) R2 U2 R U2 R' U F' R2 U2
WHAT?!
2. (6.02) U R F2 U' F U F' R2 F'
):<
3. 4.95 U F U' F R2 F2 U' F' U2
Nice!
4. 4.74 R2 F U' F' U' R' F2 R U
Sub-5 again!
5. 4.41 U2 R2 U R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U2 
WHAT THE.....!!!!!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2 avg100 - 4.16
Done while listening to Cubecast 

and first PLL attack in a long time - 43.02


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 27, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> ohhhhh yeaaaah
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> ...



im starting to not believe you hubi


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 27, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> im starting to not believe you hubi


I'm sure that soon you'll get it too!
I somehow couldn't believe Gabriel and Breandan either until I did it myself 

Come on dude, you're better than me, I'm only luckier when it comes to getting good LLs for a whole session ^^


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 28, 2010)

7.32 F' D U2 L2 D' F' R' U B2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 B' D' U F' D B' U F2 L2 R2 



Spoiler



z' U R' U' l2 U' x U R U'
x2 U' R' U R2 U' R U
x' U' R U R' U y' R' U' l
f R U R' U' f'
U M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2


----------



## Jackypop (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally finished learning all the PLLs after 3 years .


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes finally sub 20!!! average = 19.69 
19.30, 20.06, 24.12, 18.77 19.71


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 28, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Yes finally sub 20!!! average = 19.69
> 19.30, 20.06, 24.12, 18.77 19.71



Good job man!
Doesn't it feel awesome.
Update your sig.


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Sep 28, 2010)

I average around 22.xx seconds for the 3x3. My PB is 14.xx. I got a non-lucky 3x3 solve in fifteen seconds while I was high. Increased reaction time my ass! :tu


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 28, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Good job man!
> Doesn't it feel awesome.
> Update your sig.



Yes it feels awesome!
I feel like my life's goal has been accomplished!
I guess next step is sub 15


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

Next step is sub 20 consistently.
But congratz


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Yes finally sub 20!!! average = 19.69
> 19.30, 20.06, 24.12, 18.77 19.71


 
Nice!! I doubt it was my advice, though.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 28, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Nice!! I doubt it was my advice, though.


 
I sent you a PM why don't you check it.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally paired up cases with algs for RLFF U orientation ZBLL! After this week the homework will go down so I should start gaining on my October 31st goal (don't think it'll happen though).


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2010)

7.03


Spoiler



3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. B' F2 U2 B' L2 D' U' F' L2 B' U2 L B' L2 R2 B' L'

z2 y U' L D' L U2 R' U R U' L F' L' d' R' U R U' R' U' R y' R U' R' U R' F R F' U'
Double X, then 2 pairs right in front of me xD

29/7.03 = 4.13
After I do a mts solve, I time solving it, and this was with my 2nd cube O_O
My f2l is usually 10.5~ so what a good time to be easy xD


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

Pyraminx 8.32 average of 5
7.88, (4.83), 8.33, 8.77, (9.96) = 8.32
4.83 new non-lucky PB
all solves sub 10

also...
Skewb average of 5 12.12
12.71, (9.68), 12.05 (13.96), 11.61 = 12.12


----------



## CubeX (Sep 28, 2010)

*2x2x2 Sub-5 Avg. of 5 x3*

2x2x2

Yesterday, i got a sub-5 avg. of 5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 4.76
1. 4.64 U2 R F U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 (NL)
2. (9.94) U R U F' U R2 F' U F' U (NL)- not bothered...
3. (3.55) U2 F' R U' F2 U R2 U' (L)- PLL skip
4. 4.90 R2 F' U2 F2 R F' U2 R F' (NL)
5. 4.73 U' R' F' R F2 R (L)- OLL skip



A few weeks ago


Spoiler



Average of 5: 4.20
1. 3.87 F U' R U F2 R2 U' R2 U 
2. 4.59 R U' R F2 U' R2 U' R U' 
3. 4.14 F2 U' R' U F2 U' F U' R' U' 
4. (7.46) R U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R 
5. (3.57) U' R2 F U2 F2 U' F' R



I've also gotten sub-6 average of 12 for 2x2x2

btw: I am taking a break off cubing for a whole School Term.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 28, 2010)

1:02.xx 4x4 solve, not PB but I skipped 2 edge pairs


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 28, 2010)

(13.59), 17.06, 18.61, 17.09, 17.81, 14.71, 19.10, 16.61, 17.83, 19.06, 16.58, (19.13) = 17.45



Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.45
1. (13.59) U' R L U L2 F B' D2 B' U2 R L F' U2 L U2 F R2 D2 U' L' F D' L R' 
2. 17.06 B' L R D' B' D F U B' D2 B2 U' F R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F U' D' R' U2 L' 
3. 18.61 U D2 B U2 R' U B2 U D' F U D R D' R' U' L' U B R' L U' D F U' 
4. 17.09 F' U' B L2 F' L' R2 B L' D' F2 D2 L R2 U' L' D R' U' B2 L2 D' U2 B' F 
5. 17.81 F' B2 D' R' F' L R2 F L2 F2 L2 F D' U B' D B' R2 L' F2 D' B' L2 U B 
6. 14.71 D2 L D2 L' R B' F U' L' R' D2 U' B U L U2 L' B2 D F2 B R' D' B' R2 
7. 19.10 B' R2 D L2 B2 R U D F2 U2 R L F' R2 F' R F D L R' D2 F B L R 
8. 16.61 R U B' U F' D' U2 B U2 L2 F2 U' B L' R2 U B F R' F B' U' F B U2 
9. 17.83 U L' F' B' D2 B F D2 R' B' L2 R U D2 L2 R2 B D2 L' B R2 F R2 L2 D' 
10. 19.06 B2 U' R' L F' U B' R' U' B R F' D' R D2 B' L U R F B2 U' D2 F2 B2 
11. 16.58 B' D U R F' L' D' L' U D2 R2 F2 U' F' D B D2 F' R' D2 R2 B F' L2 F' 
12. (19.13) R L2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R L' U' R' U F U2 L' B2 U D B2 L' D B R U L'


OH is fun


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 28, 2010)

The OH average race has continued! However, I should just aim for sub-18.5 instead of sub-Jon for now


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 28, 2010)

OH 
*28.44 avg12*
28.51, 27.64, (25.14), 31.96, 26.52, 27.57, 27.64, (37.39), 25.76, 28.75, 31.74, 28.27

avg50 was 30.69 

------------------------------------------------------------

41.34 PLL time attack. Very nice.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

Worst magic average of all time
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 29, 2010)

Average of 5: 18.12
1. 17.21 L F' L F2 B2 D' U F U D' F2 D L2 F L' B U2 F B2 L U D B2 D' B 
2. (22.00) F' D U' B' F2 R' F2 R F U' B' D2 B R2 D' L U L2 F2 L' B R D R U2 
3. (17.02) D' B' R2 F L2 D' B2 D' B L2 B2 U B' U D2 F D' R F' B2 D B F' D L' 
4. 20.06 U' F' R L2 U2 D' B' D2 F' R2 D2 B' F' U B2 L D L B2 L2 R' D R' U R2 
5. 17.10 F' R U2 B R' D2 L U2 R' B' L' B L U B' U D L B2 L2 F' D2 U' B2 U' 

Yesss! Almost sub-18


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

3x3 average of 12 41.39
38.58, 44.26, (49.15), 40.55, 41.29, 37.11, (31.91), 43.69, 47.88, 42.36, 34.94, 43.31 = 41.39

and...
Pyraminx average of 12 9.76
10.07, 9.68, 10.66, 8.96, (11.97), 7.78, 10.27, 11.61, 10.83, (5.94), 8.19, 9.55 = 9.76


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

skewb average of 5 11.60
10.55, (9.37), 13.36, 10.90, (14.87) = 11.60


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 29, 2010)

8.96+

non-lucky. FML.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Worst magic average of all time
> DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


 
Worse:
DNS = DNS 


Alcuber said:


> Pyraminx average of 12 9.76
> 10.07, 9.68, 10.66, 8.96, (11.97), 7.78, 10.27, 11.61, 10.83, (5.94), 8.19, 9.55 = 9.76


Nice. What scrambles were you using?



Alcuber said:


> skewb average of 5 11.60
> 10.55, (9.37), 13.36, 10.90, (14.87) = 11.60


Are you serious? WHAT? I thought you averaged 30 seconds or something. :confused:


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

i used cTimer scrambles
Skewb? 30 seconds? thats what Brian averages


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> i used cTimer scrambles


Cool.  But seriously, since when were you so fast at Skewb?


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

Assembled a cube in 34.16 seconds!
EDIT: sorry Cam forgot to read your post. i'm not fast at skewb i don't even use an advanced method


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Assembled a cube in 34.16 seconds!



Cool. Now do that on a Maru 4x4.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

Actually today i semi-assembled my Eastsheen 5x5 and it wasn't as hard as i remembered (finding all the pieces was harder)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> skewb average of 5 11.60
> 10.55, (9.37), 13.36, 10.90, (14.87) = 11.60


 
waaaaaat.
What method? I thought you were using some 1 alg method where you make a Layer, then centres R' L R L' then corners R' L R L' R' L R L'.
That's fast O_O


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> waaaaaat.
> What method? I thought you were using some 1 alg method where you make a Layer, then centres R' L R L' then corners R' L R L' R' L R L'.
> That's fast O_O


I use Danieldude1554's method except i kinda modified it a bit. it makes me very inconsistent so i usually average 15-18 seconds


----------



## joey (Sep 29, 2010)

10.86, 10.82, (13.10), *10.95, 11.36, 10.43, 10.44, 12.07*, 11.35, 11.81, (9.33), 10.11 -> 11.02
FML.

Not a pb, but a really nice avg.

Bold is 10.92 avg5.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 29, 2010)

Set some PBs last night
22:20.74 (single wing parity) 7x7x7
2:05.28 (double parity) 4x4x4

pissed that 4x4x4 solve was DP otherwise it would have been sub2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 29, 2010)

32.68 PLL time attack


----------



## aronpm (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes said:


> 32.68 PLL time attack


 
wtf corny


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 29, 2010)

6. (5.60) (0, 2) / (2, 1) / (5, 1) / (2, 2) / (-4) / (-1) / (3) / (-1) / (1) / (-2) / dUUd

7.27 avg5, 7.86 avg12

Final preparations for Euro...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 29, 2010)

7.17 'non-lucky' L' F' B2 L' F2 L B' D L' U L' B' R' U B' D2 R' L2 D2 R D B' D2 F D



Spoiler



z2 y' B' U' R' F
U2 (R U R' U')*2 R U R'
R' U' R
y' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 R U R' U' y R' F' r U M
U T-Perm U

7.39 tps 




10.78, (11.12), 10.32, (9.04), 9.79, 9.10, 10.05, 9.68, 9.05, 10.39, 10.15, 9.28 = 9.86

 Awesome! I think, that's my first consistant sub-10 average. (σ = 0.55)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.86
1. 10.78 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U F L' D B F' D2 B' F L' R' D B' F' R' B' L U D' B2
2. (11.12) U B2 D' B2 U L' F' R' F2 L B' D' R F' L2 D R2 F' U2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 L
3. 10.32 L' B U' D F2 L' B2 L R2 U2 B F2 D2 U F2 D F' B2 R' L U2 L' B' F' U'
4. (9.04) B' L F L2 U' D F B D2 B D' B L F D L' B2 D2 U L' B R2 U L U'
5. 9.79 L F D' U R2 B' D F' R2 U' L B2 R2 B2 R' D R' F D F B' L2 R' D' F
6. 9.10 R2 B' R' D' R2 L D U2 R' U B R' F L B' R F2 U' L B' U R2 B' D2 R2
7. 10.05 B2 F2 L D' B' U' R2 B2 R2 U' B' F' U' B U2 L' B L' B2 D' B' F' L2 R2 U
8. 9.68 U' R' U R' U' F2 D' L2 R F2 D' B2 U' L R F2 U R U2 R2 F2 D U2 B U2
9. 9.05 R' U R U F2 B2 U' D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B' R L' F' L D2 F' B2 D F' B' L'
10. 10.39 D' L2 U' D' F D' R2 F B R2 F U2 B' R D2 B' U' F D R2 D' L' F2 B' U'
11. 10.15 L' D B U D B' R2 L D2 B L F L2 R B' R2 B2 L B' D2 L2 U B' R2 D'
12. 9.28 R' D B' F D' U' B U' F2 L D' L' B D R' B2 F2 L' D2 R2 L2 B L U2 R2


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2010)

Skewb
12 Individual Times: 15.02, 16.30, 16.96, 26.50, 20.63, 12.36, 14.58, 11.06, (DNF), 16, (11.03), 12.84 
Average: 16.22, Best Time: 11.03 Worst Time: DNF 
Did about 25 solves on irc. Shoulda done qqtimer so I get session avg and best a5, but I think this was the best a5:
11.06, (DNF), 16, (11.03), 12.84 = 13.30

I can't do blue or purple face, they're too similar. I hate these stickers. All shiny. Orange, Silver, Blue, Purple, Pink, Green :s


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

My skewb PB average of 12 is 15.76


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 30, 2010)

Average of 12: 16.10
1. 15.97 L' R' B F' U' F B U2 F2 R B F' R2 U D2 F B R2 F2 R' B' L2 B2 R' D' 
2. 15.97 R2 B' U2 B' U' F L' F U2 F' B' L U2 F2 R B2 F R U' B' D U' F2 L' R 
3. 17.79 U2 L B2 F U2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D B2 L' D2 L' R U L2 F' L' B2 R F2 
4. 13.44 F2 R2 U' D R2 F2 B D2 U' L2 B F' D' U B2 D R' B' U R' L' D U B2 L 
5. 14.05 L F2 D L D F' L F D2 F L2 D2 F R' U2 B F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B L2 U D2 
6. 17.17 F U F U' F' L' R' U D2 L2 U2 R' D F2 B2 U D' B2 U2 R2 L D' U2 F2 B' 
7. (20.09) U2 B U2 F2 L U2 B F2 U B D2 B2 L' B2 D' F B D B2 F L F2 D B' L2 
8. 16.75 D R' L' D B' R D2 L' U D2 F U' B L D R2 D2 F B R' D' U' B2 F' R 
9. (13.34) L2 D2 F2 L' D' U' B2 U R2 D F' U2 R2 U B' F U D F2 L2 U' L' U2 R' D 
10. 18.34 R' U2 B2 R' F D' B' L' D2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 B' L F' L' B2 F' D2 F D' U' R 
11. 15.90 D' L B R' B' L' D' R2 U2 F2 D2 R L D' B D U' R D' R2 U2 F' L U' F2 
12. 15.64 R' F2 D' L2 U' D2 B' U' D2 B F2 R2 U L2 R D2 L R' B F R' F R B2 R 

I don't believe in this... old PB was 17.4x. Really easy scrambles though. I'll try to do PLL faster.


----------



## Escher (Sep 30, 2010)

Funniest sub 9 ever:

F L2 D2 B' D' L' U' F R2 B' R2 F' D' U L' F2 D R' D' U L B2 L2 D F

y R' F2 D
y' F' B'
M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M'
F B
U L' U' L U' L' U L
R' U2 R
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U

Managed to inspect up to 3rd pair xD


----------



## Shortey (Sep 30, 2010)

Finally stopped slow-turning for 2x2.

Average of 12: 2.74
1. 2.93 U' F U' R F' U R F U2 
2. 2.33 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F U' R U2 
3. (5.06) F R F2 R U' R2 F U2 
4. 3.69 R U' F' U R' F' U2 F' R' 
5. 2.36 U R2 U F2 R' F U2 R U 
6. 2.15 U R' U2 R' F' U2 F R2 U' 
7. 3.55 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F R' 
8. 2.43 R' F U R' U2 F U2 F' R2 
9. (1.13) F' R2 F' R2 F2 
10. 3.71 F U R U2 R' U2 R' F R' 
11. 2.44 U F' U2 R U' R' F R' F2 R2 
12. 1.80 U R U' R2 F R2 F' R F' 

Stackmat btw.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 30, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.73
1. 9.05 U2 F2 R2 U F' D2 B2 R U B F L' R' F' D2 U' F U2 D2 L' R2 D' U' R2 L'
2. 9.06 L F' R2 F2 U L B D2 U2 R U D F2 R' D2 L' U' B' U B2 L' F2 R' F B
3. 9.71 F' L2 R U B' R' D U' L' B' F L2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B
4. 9.92 L2 R U' F2 D F2 R2 B2 L B L' U R L D' B L2 R2 U D2 F' B' D2 U' B'
5. 10.52 B' U' D' B' L F2 U2 B2 R D2 B' F2 U F L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R' D2 F' D B2 L2
6. 10.79 D2 U' R' F L' U R U D B' D B2 R' B' F L' B2 F2 R2 U' L' U' B' L2 D2
7. 9.39 L' B2 U B U' L R' U D' F' B D R2 L2 F' R' U' D R2 F' B L F' U2 R'
8. 9.53 R2 L' F D' L2 F' R2 L2 B' U F' U2 F2 B2 D' R' U2 R2 B' D R' B U2 L' F'
9. 9.72 F' D' R' B2 R2 D' L U2 R' B U2 D' R2 F U2 F' L U' L B U2 R' L' F2 B2
10. 9.56 L2 B2 R D2 L2 U' F2 U D2 R2 L2 B U' B2 L' R2 F U' B' D' L2 F2 L R B
11. (12.55) L' D F' U2 R B2 R2 L2 B2 F R' L2 U R2 F D' R' B' L' U2 L B2 R' D' U'
12. (8.32) L' R' F' R' D R B F2 R' U' L2 B' D2 U' L B F R2 L2 B2 U2 B L D L 

Nice  Also had a 9.17 avg8 earlier today but it ended up being 9.92 avg12 :/


----------



## Mcuber5 (Sep 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> Funniest sub 9 ever:
> 
> F L2 D2 B' D' L' U' F R2 B' R2 F' D' U L' F2 D R' D' U L B2 L2 D F
> 
> ...


 

cross is y R' F2 D' !
Not y R' F2 D


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 30, 2010)

100 on my calc test


----------



## qqwref (Sep 30, 2010)

Domino sim lolsingle

scramble: D f2 r2 U2 R2 B2 L2 f2 l2 D2 B2 l2 D U l2 b2 D U b2 F2 R2 D U b2 B2 F2 r2 D2 B2 D2 U b2 R2 f2 D2 B2 r2 b2 l2 F2 B2 r2 l2 f2 l2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 r2

reconstruction (I think)
2x3 block: D2 L2 R2 U R2 y R2
Rest of first layer: y' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2
PLL: skipped lolol

time: 3.172


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 30, 2010)

Daniel Sheppard's PB avg12 with my GuHong lol

Average of 12: 13.90
1. 11.14 D2 B F2 U' B D' L2 U D F' D' F' R' F U2 R F' B' D R' D2 L F' L U'
2. 12.88 B F2 D' B2 D' R' F2 D2 B' U' L2 B2 D L2 F' D' B L' U R L2 F D' U2 L2
3. 15.31 F B' L' D' U F B D2 U2 L' U' F U' F B2 U R' F U' F2 U D' F' B2 L
4. 14.82 F' B D' B R' U2 D L F' U L2 U2 L' R' B R2 U F2 B' D L F R L F'
5. 12.98 B' U' D2 F' R2 F R2 U' F' R2 B D U' L2 F2 B' R2 L B2 L2 F L2 R2 F B2
6. 15.30 F2 U2 D2 B' L' F2 D2 F D U2 F B2 U2 R F2 U' B' L R U2 D' B R B L
7. (15.75) D2 R2 B' L' F R2 U2 R' D U' L2 D F U2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D' R L' F' D2 F2
8. 14.56 B F' R F U2 L2 F2 R2 D R B' R' B D' F2 B' D2 R2 U' F2 U L' F' U' L
9. 13.31 U2 D' F B2 U' F2 D U2 B F D2 L2 F D U' F D R2 L' F' D B2 F2 D' L2
10. 15.54 L' U' B F L' B2 D U L2 R2 U2 D' F D U B2 L2 U L2 F2 B' D' L2 R2 D
11. (10.93) R2 F' B L2 D R2 F' U' D2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' F B L F L R' B2 L'
12. 13.13 R D U2 F D U2 L R D B R' D F L2 D B' L2 D2 B R' L U' F U2 R2 

Also 8.73 PLL skip single
8.73 U2 D' L' B2 L' U D F R' U' R' F L R' B' U F2 L' U D' R' B2 F R2 D'


----------



## r_517 (Sep 30, 2010)

3x3 avg of 943: 22.97

i was so stupid to press the ESC button accidentally. meant to make an Avg of 1000


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2010)

FINALLY beat my PB's that I set when I first got my F-II

I got a 21.56 avg5, 22.52 avg12, and 23.64 avg50


----------



## Toad (Sep 30, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Daniel Sheppard's PB avg12 with my GuHong lol
> 
> Average of 12: 13.90
> 1. 11.14 D2 B F2 U' B D' L2 U D F' D' F' R' F U2 R F' B' D R' D2 L F' L U'
> ...


 
Wat.

Wait is that single his or yours?!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's my single. This is Daniel talking btw. This guhong is the most amazing cube I have ever touched. I was literally getting 16 and 17s with my own AV...then I switched. I'm using up all my luck too. About 100 solves tonight with 5 PLL skips and 1 OLL skip


----------



## Toad (Sep 30, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> It's my single. This is Daniel talking btw. This guhong is the most amazing cube I have ever touched. I was literally getting 16 and 17s with my own AV...then I switched. I'm using up all my luck too. About 100 solves tonight with 5 PLL skips and 1 OLL skip


 
You're an idiot.

I just bought a guhong.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 30, 2010)

Daniel again

Average of 12: 13.80
1. 14.82 R2 F' D2 F' B U' B2 D2 R' D' U' L2 B F2 R D' R' F L' R' B L2 U D' F'
2. 13.35 B D' U F R' D B R D' F2 U' D' F L2 D' B' L2 F2 B R' D' R' D U' R
3. 13.60 U2 L2 D' R' B' U' R' F' U L B2 U' B' L2 D R2 L' U' L' U' R2 B2 F2 R2 L2
4. 14.54 R B' L2 F L R' B' L2 D L2 F2 U' D2 F2 B2 L' U R' U B2 F2 D' R2 B' D
5. (12.08) B' R' U' F2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R' F' U2 L R' U' L F U B L2 F L' U D2 F
6. 12.71 U2 R' F2 D' B R2 L B R2 D F' D2 L2 U2 L2 U D R2 L' D U2 R' F L B
7. 14.91 R D B L D' U' F' R2 F' L B2 D' U2 F' B L' R' D2 F R B L' U D2 R2
8. 12.22 L B U' R F' B' L' D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' U' D2 L2 B U' F' U L2 U2 R' L' D
9. (16.66) B' F2 L U' F' R F R' B U L2 F' R' D2 F2 R2 F' B' U B U2 B L' U' L2
10. 13.72 D' L R' U R' U' L2 R F' L2 B' L2 B' D B2 R2 B R' L F' U2 L2 B2 R' L'
11. 14.68 B' U2 R' L' F L' B F U R' F2 U' F' R' F R2 D2 R2 D U' R' B2 F' L2 D
12. 13.43 B L2 F' D' F L2 D' L' D' L2 U2 L F' R2 D2 R' L' B2 F2 L F2 D2 F U2 L2


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 1, 2010)

Avg of 5 with roux. 
Average of 5: 36.34
1. 33.61 D' U' F2 L' B2 D F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U D2 F R U2 L' B R2 F2 L' F U L' U
2. 37.24 B U B U D2 L2 R2 U' R L' F L' U2 B R' B' L2 R2 F' B' R' D F L' B2
3. (33.58) B R' D' R L' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' R' D' F' R L' U2 R' L' D R' U' F D R
4. (56.11) B U2 L2 R2 D B' U D' F D2 L D2 F2 L B' F D2 B R L2 B F L' R D2
5. 38.17 F L U2 D' L U2 D2 R2 U L2 U B' F' U' B' U' B' D2 L U2 R' L U F2 D2 
I also got a new PB of 23.56 at school with roux.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Daniel again


 
Umm... why are you not on your own account...?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 1, 2010)

Clock. 

16.45 ave of 5

(15.07), (18.05), 16.53, 16.22, 16.65,


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 1, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Umm... why are you not on your own account...?


 
BECAUSE MY ACCOUNT IS AWESOME


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 1, 2010)

Statistics for 09-30-2010 16:56:33

Cubes Solved: 34/34
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.95
Standard Deviation: 2.75
Best Time: 11.88
Worst Time: 27.56
Individual Times:
1.	18.16	F D U2 F L F' U' L2 R B' F2 U' R' B2 D2 L U2 L R B' R B' F' R B'
2.	20.00	B' F2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R D2 R2 B2 F D' L' R B F' D2 B2 F L' B F L' U
3.	17.49	L' R B2 F2 R D2 U2 B' D R' F' D' U' L' R F' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 L' D R' D'
4.	16.19	B2 F' L' R U L2 U2 L' D U2 L' R' D' L2 R B L' R2 U' B2 L D2 B D2 R2
5.	27.56	B R2 D2 L' U R D2 F R' B' D2 U F' L R2 B2 F R2 D2 R' D2 B2 L D B
6.	14.92	D U F D' U' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 B D' F2 D R B F R' D2 R' D U L R2 D
7.	15.73	F2 L U B R' D' R U' L' R D U L2 D2 U L2 R D2 B U2 L R' B2 L' U
8.	16.77	F R B' F2 L R' B2 D' B' R F' D U' R' D L' D B2 R' F2 L2 D' F' L2 R2
9.	16.08	R2 D' B2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 B2 U' L' R' F D2 U' L2 R' D2 U R2 D' F2
10.	16.57	L2 R B2 F2 L' R2 D' U L' D R' F' R F L B F2 D B2 F' R2 D' U' L2 D2
11.	12.24	L2 B2 F' L R2 B F' L2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R' B2 R' D2 B' D L' R2 D L U' B2
12.	21.77	B2 L2 B2 U2 F U L2 R' D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' R U' L2 U B F L' R2 F U' L
13.	16.40	U2 R B' F L2 R2 B F L R2 B2 D U' B' L F L U' F' D' U' L2 U L2 U'
14.	16.12	R B' U2 F L2 R' B F D U' B F' D' U L2 R D' U2 R B2 F U F U' B'
15.	15.41	B L' R' D2 U' F D' B2 F L R2 D U2 F2 U' B F2 U2 L2 D2 L R D U R2
16.	16.17	R F' L' F D2 U2 B F L B F2 D' U F D2 U' L' F2 R D' U B2 L' D' U'
17.	16.57	L' R' U' L' R' B D L' B' L2 D' U' B' R2 B' F' U L' D' U' L2 D F' L R
18.	20.62	B' F' D' L' R2 D2 B2 L R2 D' R B F U' L2 D' B F2 L2 R D' L' U L' R2
19.	16.13	F2 D2 U2 R' F L' R2 D U2 B D' U F' U L' U L2 U B' L R2 B' F U R2
20.	15.49	D' B F L R2 D' L' D2 B' F' D2 L' D2 B F' L' R F D' F' L' R D' U' B
21.	17.15	U F D' U F D2 F2 R' F2 L R' F2 D' B' D' U' B' F D U' B2 D' B U2 L
22.	16.95	D B' F2 R2 B' F' R2 U2 L B R' U B U2 L2 R D' R' D' U L' R B2 F2 L'
23.	18.40	L2 R F2 L2 R B' U R D R D2 U' L' R2 U F2 U2 B' F' L' D2 U' B2 F2 R2
24.	15.77	L F R2 B L' R2 D' L F2 D U R2 B' U L2 R B' F' L R F D2 U' L U'
25.	15.04	D U2 B2 U L2 R B U L2 R F2 U' L' R' B2 L' R D2 U R2 D L F2 L2 F2
26.	18.64	B2 L' R U2 B R2 U' L' D2 B' F' D U2 L R2 U B' U' F' D U2 B' F' U F
27.	16.31	L2 B2 D U L R D2 U' R D' U' F2 D' U B' F2 D' U R B R2 D2 U' B' U2
28.	18.51	L' D2 R' D2 L' R' D' L2 R' F U2 L R' D2 U F2 L R2 D' U2 B' F2 D' U R
29.	15.12	D2 R' D2 U' L' R2 B2 F' R2 D' R2 B' F R2 D U2 L' D' L2 R2 D' L' R2 D U'
30.	17.78	B L' R D' U2 L R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' U R2 B' D2 B R B L' B' U' L2
31.	11.88	L2 D' U L2 R' U R B' F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 D' U' F L' R' U' F D U' L'
32.	13.00	R D2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 D U B' F L2 B' L2 R F2 L' B2 L' B F2 U L R U
33.	18.65	D U L U' B F L' F' D U2 L2 B F' U' B F' U L R2 U2 B' F D U B2
34.	16.80	D U2 L D2 U2 L2 F U L' R U F' D U' L2 B R' U' R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D'

16.07 av 12 in there and 15.30 a5. not near a pb but alright consistency(lots of sub 15s and sub 16s/17. all sup 20s were pops. need to tighten my guhong . i have little time to practice these days


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 1, 2010)

Am sub 30 OH 

Average of 5: 25.81


Spoiler



1. (23.89) F L2 D2 F B U R' B U D' F L U' D L' R2 U' R' L D' U' R L D R' 
2. (30.63) L' D U F' U B' D' L D2 R2 B F2 L D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F B' U R F' R2 
3. 26.76 R L2 F L U' D' L2 D U2 R' D' R2 D2 B L2 U L' D2 B L F D2 R B2 D 
4. 25.42 F2 B2 U B2 F' D' L' D L R' D2 U R B U' D2 L R2 F' U D' F2 U' F2 R' 
5. 25.26 D' L B' U2 R2 B' L' B2 D2 F D F D' L U' L D2 B D2 F2 B' D2 R2 B' L2



Average of 12: 27.35


Spoiler



1. (22.08) F B2 R' F D F' R' D R' U' B R2 U R2 F2 D' F' D B' D B2 L2 D B D' 
2. 25.78 U' R2 D F D L' R' F2 R B' D R L2 U R U D F2 R2 U L2 F' U2 B2 U 
3. 28.84 D2 F2 U2 B L R' F' R2 D F B' D B2 L D U B2 U2 R U R U2 F2 R' U 
4. 25.32 D F2 U D R' F2 L R' U2 R2 F' B2 U R2 U L2 F D' U' R' F R F D U 
5. 29.99 R2 L2 D' U' R U' D B' U2 D2 R' D' F D R U B2 F L' B2 D U L' B R2 
6. 25.56 B' R' L' D' B L' U2 B' D' R2 L B U2 B' L D U' R F2 R D' F' L' D2 U 
7. (30.69) R D2 B' R' F2 D' B2 U' B' D2 L U L2 F' U L R' D2 B U2 L2 F2 U' L B' 
8. 26.59 R2 U2 D2 L' F2 B' D' B2 L2 U L B D2 U L' R2 U R' F' U2 B' U D2 L' B 
9. 28.25 U R' D F D L R2 B L F B R' L2 B2 F2 L B L U2 R L2 U' D' R B 
10. 29.01 R2 F B' R' D2 B2 U' F2 R D' R D' U' R' U2 L' U B D2 R' F D' U2 B F 
11. 28.84 F' D2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' D L D B' R B L' U' L2 B' L F2 U' F D' B' L' D2 
12. 25.36 F' B' D2 F' L R U L2 D2 U B' D' U2 B F L2 D' U2 R' D2 R2 L2 D2 B L




Session average: 28.33


Spoiler



1. 32.07 B R2 D2 L F2 B2 U R2 D' R2 F' L D2 B' U2 R D' U' F D2 F' D2 U' B R' 
2. 29.73 F D2 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 L U2 B D2 F2 B D' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 B D' U2 
3. 27.51 L2 B' U2 D' R D2 F U L' U' L F' U2 R L U' R B U2 D2 R' B' L2 D B 
4. 25.26 U' R F2 R D2 F' R F' R B R' L' F2 L B' F2 L' B' F D U' L' U' B' L2 
5. 34.25 B2 U' F2 R2 D' B U B2 R2 B' R' U2 L' U' L' R F U2 D' L' R' D' F D L 
6. (22.08) F B2 R' F D F' R' D R' U' B R2 U R2 F2 D' F' D B' D B2 L2 D B D' 
7. 25.78 U' R2 D F D L' R' F2 R B' D R L2 U R U D F2 R2 U L2 F' U2 B2 U 
8. 28.84 D2 F2 U2 B L R' F' R2 D F B' D B2 L D U B2 U2 R U R U2 F2 R' U 
9. 25.32 D F2 U D R' F2 L R' U2 R2 F' B2 U R2 U L2 F D' U' R' F R F D U 
10. 29.99 R2 L2 D' U' R U' D B' U2 D2 R' D' F D R U B2 F L' B2 D U L' B R2 
11. 25.56 B' R' L' D' B L' U2 B' D' R2 L B U2 B' L D U' R F2 R D' F' L' D2 U 
12. 30.69 R D2 B' R' F2 D' B2 U' B' D2 L U L2 F' U L R' D2 B U2 L2 F2 U' L B' 
13. 26.59 R2 U2 D2 L' F2 B' D' B2 L2 U L B D2 U L' R2 U R' F' U2 B' U D2 L' B 
14. 28.25 U R' D F D L R2 B L F B R' L2 B2 F2 L B L U2 R L2 U' D' R B 
15. 29.01 R2 F B' R' D2 B2 U' F2 R D' R D' U' R' U2 L' U B D2 R' F D' U2 B F 
16. 28.84 F' D2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' D L D B' R B L' U' L2 B' L F2 U' F D' B' L' D2 
17. 25.36 F' B' D2 F' L R U L2 D2 U B' D' U2 B F L2 D' U2 R' D2 R2 L2 D2 B L 
18. 27.24 L2 D' F2 R' F D L D L U2 D R' F U' F U F' U2 B2 R F2 L D2 U2 R' 
19. 24.51 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B L' R' D R' F' D U L' U2 L2 F' L' F U' L U' B L2 F' 
20. 31.83 B' R2 F2 L B F' U' B' U' F D' B U2 F2 L2 U F D U2 F2 L' R F D2 U2 
21. 31.48 D2 L' R D F D' F' R D B' F2 R' U' D2 L2 U' L' U R2 B' U B' R' D' B' 
22. 24.59 F' L' F2 U' L2 D L2 D B' U B' F2 R L U2 B' U D L' D F' B2 D' R B 
23. 31.64 D' U F U2 D' R' L U B L B U' D2 F' B2 D F2 L2 R2 B' F U' B' L F' 
24. 26.69 U2 B' F D L' R D2 B2 R' L2 F2 R L' D U2 L' F L' D' L R' D2 B' R' D 
25. 34.65 F L R B2 L D' B R' D' F R2 D2 U2 B U B' U B2 L' D2 B2 R2 U' F R' 
26. 23.13 U' B R B2 R F2 D2 R' F' L D R U' R2 F' B L' B2 U B' F' U2 B' F' D2 
27. 28.65 L F D' B R U F R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F' B' L F' R2 F' U' R L' U' B2 D F2 
28. (37.55) L' U' F' L2 D2 F R B2 U R2 B' R2 D L B' R' D2 U2 F' B2 R F B L U2 
29. 23.89 F L2 D2 F B U R' B U D' F L U' D L' R2 U' R' L D' U' R L D R' 
30. 30.63 L' D U F' U B' D' L D2 R2 B F2 L D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F B' U R F' R2 
31. 26.76 R L2 F L U' D' L2 D U2 R' D' R2 D2 B L2 U L' D2 B L F D2 R B2 D 
32. 25.42 F2 B2 U B2 F' D' L' D L R' D2 U R B U' D2 L R2 F' U D' F2 U' F2 R' 
33. 25.26 D' L B' U2 R2 B' L' B2 D2 F D F D' L U' L D2 B D2 F2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 
34. 31.17 B' L2 R B2 U2 D B F' D' U2 B F2 D L2 R' D' F2 B2 R' L2 F R2 F' B2 R' 
35. 29.76 D2 R L2 B' F R2 D U' B U' B' U2 R2 L' D2 U B2 R2 U2 D2 L' D' B2 R2 B' 
36. 26.85 B' U R2 B2 L B2 U B' L U B R2 L2 F' D' F B D F' L2 U L R2 U R 
37. 32.15 U2 R2 L B2 L2 D R2 F U D' F2 L U B U L' B' U' F U2 D2 B' D' R' U 
38. 23.38 F2 U' B' L2 F R2 U' F B' L F' D2 L F D L U' D2 R' U' D' R2 F B R' 
39. 30.63 D2 F D2 R2 F' B' L2 R U' F' R' L2 B' F' L' F R' B U2 B2 R' F D F' R 
40. 29.29 R2 U B L R F' B U2 F2 B' U' F U' D' R2 D2 R L F2 R B' R' B2 D U 
41. 27.59 R' D L F D' R2 F2 U' L R2 D R2 U2 F' R U' B L2 B2 F' L2 R D L U 
42. 31.19 R' F D U' L' B2 F' D2 U' L' F L' U2 B' L D2 B' L2 R2 F2 R B U2 L D 
43. 25.20 B' L F R' F2 L2 D' B' F R' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 F 
44. 29.55 D2 B D2 R2 F U2 F' R2 F R F' U D' F2 L' U2 F2 D' F U2 B2 R2 L' B2 F2 
45. 30.06 D2 B2 R2 F U' L2 D2 B' F2 D F2 L D2 R' L' U B2 L2 B' D' U2 R2 U L U' 
46. 28.05 L' B' L' F L F2 D' F' D U2 B2 U' B' F L F2 D2 F2 R F' D' B U' B' D 
47. 32.03 D' R L D R2 F R B2 L' D' L2 F2 D' F R' D2 R2 U' L' D L U2 F2 L' U' 
48. 26.13 B' D L D' L2 F2 B2 L2 F R' B R2 F2 U2 F' U2 D L' B L2 F D' F U D' 
49. 31.01 D' U' B U L' D2 U2 F' B U R2 L D' R2 D2 U L2 F' D' F2 L2 F' B' D B2 
50. 26.55 R2 F L2 B U2 L U' R U R2 F2 D R D2 B2 F2 D' B' F R2 F2 L' U' F U'


----------



## aronpm (Oct 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 100 on my calc test


 
:tu


----------



## pistelli (Oct 1, 2010)

Got my first sub-30. It was 28.94 seconds. I average in the low to mid 40s. It was slightly lucky. I got a really easy pll case and the oll was a familiar one too. I didn't get to skip any steps though.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2010)

2x2x3 sim insanity

Average of 5: 0.963
1. 0.890 F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 u2 B2 L2 u2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 u2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2
2. (3.828) B2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 U u F2 B2 u d F2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 B2 D2 d B2 D2
3. (0.422) u2 U D u2 U2 L2 B2 R2 d U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D d2 D B2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 L2
4. 0.797 L2 u d F2 R2 U d2 L2 F2 R2 u B2 d U R2 B2 R2 B2 U D F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F2 u F2
5. 1.203 R2 u B2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 u L2 R2 D R2


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 1, 2010)

(13.20), 19.41, 20.84, 20.11, 23.70, 21.36, 19.53, 19.06, 22.11, (25.73), 19.94, 15.41=20.15
jflysim

EDIT:
*15.41, 14.39, 16.67, (13.53), 16.58,* 20.11, (20.55), 15.88, 18.86, 19.33, 15.64, 18.72=17.16
and 15.46 a5

Hopefully i can get sub-15 tomorrow.


----------



## ChemicalCuber (Oct 1, 2010)

I got 32 seconds last Saturday, which is my personal best. I was just going as normal and all the suddon I was done. 32 secons is pretty good I guess considering I don't even know full Fridrich's, I'm working on it though lol. I use a mix of Fridrich and beginners.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 1, 2010)

40.03, (1:06.90), 45.15, 40.28, 37.84, 42.81, (36.50), 48.76, 54.71, 48.24, 47.18, 41.88 = 44.69
Not PB, but a solid average  popped on the 1:06

(45.15), 40.28, 37.84, 42.81, (36.50) = 40.31
Almost sub 40 man >_> PLL skip on the 36


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2010)

Computer 3x3 (JflySim)

*14.65 avg5*
14.26, (18.01), 15.34, (14.17), 14.36

*16.63 avg12*
16.94, 21.97, 17.71, 16.43, 16.44, (22.14), 14.26, 18.01, 15.34, (14.17), 14.36, 14.86
Stupid 21


----------



## Weston (Oct 1, 2010)

OH PB
(11.61), (15.36), 12.29, 13.07, 14.05 = 13.14 

Guhong is actually pretty nice for OH. I think I'm switching.
All NL by the way.


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.49
worst time: 11.11

current avg5: 8.73 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 6.87 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 8.59 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 7.41 (σ = 0.60)

current avg100: 8.46 (σ = 0.92)
best avg100: 8.46 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 8.46 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 8.46

It was 8.17 avg 50

Used Dayan Guhong. The worst solve until about 60 or so was 9.86 xD



Spoiler



7.80,* 7.67, 7.21, 8.06, 7.08, 9.85, 7.76, 7.16, 6.70, 8.52, 6.03, 7.49, 6.42*, 9.75, 9.39, 8.70, 8.02, 7.34, 9.80, 8.03, 7.89, 8.30, 8.21, 7.44, 9.21, 9.16, 7.68, 9.86, 8.57, 7.63, 7.08, 7.05, 8.82, 8.76, 8.57, 8.35, 8.37, 5.49, 8.48, 8.22, 8.24, 9.84, 8.74, 8.89, 9.03, 8.03, 8.39, 7.41, 8.73, 8.48, 9.88, 9.55, 9.04, 10.05, 7.91, 10.47, 8.67, 9.53, 7.85, 9.19, 8.82, 8.46, 7.65, 8.56, 9.16, 7.91, 8.83, 8.04, 8.38, 10.01, 8.07, 11.11, 7.70, 8.03, 7.95, 9.37, 8.13, 9.93, 9.21, 9.80, 9.22, 9.54, 8.38, 7.39, 8.16, 8.76, 8.40, 8.03, 10.81, 9.02, 7.81, 6.19, 8.07, 8.28, 8.54, 8.80, 9.12, 8.20, 9.79, 8.28



2 pll skips 5, and 7.08, and one EPLL skip, which was on the 6.70.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 1, 2010)

6.87...7.41
You have officially beat my PB single.


----------



## Escher (Oct 1, 2010)

Feliks... wtf.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

Omg Faz sub-7 a5! Hurry up and get sub-7 official single. 

2x2 avg 5
(3.19), 3.58, 3.78, (5.77), 3.53 = 3.63

 Woo, PB, AND I GOT IT ON VIDEO.  Honestly, I'm surprised I didn't fail on the last solve. Random fail on #4, but nice average.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Omg Faz sub-7 a5! Hurry up and get sub-7 official single.
> 
> 2x2 avg 5
> (3.19), 3.58, 3.78, (5.77), 3.53 = 3.63
> ...


cool i got nothing new to post here


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 1, 2010)

Just realised I've got over a thousand posts, awesome average Feliks and nice 2x2 avg Cameron.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks.  I want to be a _lot_ faster by MCD, though.  And I need to get better at 3x3.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 1, 2010)

When did this thread become a chat? :fp


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol, I seem to turn every thread into a chat.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

o wait i did my first 2-3-4 relay its in the weekly comp and i'm too lazy to go in there and find out what ime i got


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> o wait i did my first 2-3-4 relay its in the weekly comp and i'm too lazy to go in there and find out what ime i got


Btw, it's not compulsory you post every new cubing stat. Just sayin'


----------



## aronpm (Oct 1, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> o wait i did my first 2-3-4 relay its in the weekly comp and i'm too lazy to go in there and find out what ime i got


 
You don't need to post in this thread about _every_ time you get. Especially if you don't even tell us what the time is.

Seriously, you and Cameron need to settle down on the posting. You two are often making up most of the posts on the Recent Threads section. You both should try to stop having off-topic discussions with each other in threads; go to instant messaging for that.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Btw, it's not compulsory you post every new cubing stat. Just sayin'


 
He's basically telling you to stop posting so much.

Edit: Sorry, Aron. I used to also do that with Brian. I'll try to stop doing the chatting with Alastair, but I don't think that there's anything wrong with posting. Zane_C said this:



Zane_C said:


> Nothing is really too much, as long as the quality of the post is decent.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> You don't need to post in this thread about _every_ time you get. Especially if you don't even tell us what the time is.
> 
> Seriously, you and Cameron need to settle down on the posting. You two are often making up most of the posts on the Recent Threads section. You both should try to stop having off-topic discussions with each other in threads; go to instant messaging for that.


sorry i only just relised i'd done 93 posts


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 1, 2010)

Got my first sub 30 average of five today.
The times were (30.18), (24.65), 29.00, 28.00, 30.00= 29.00
Yey


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> He's basically telling you to stop posting so much.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, Aron. I used to also do that with Brian. I'll try to stop doing the chatting with Alastair, but I don't think that there's anything wrong with posting. Zane_C said this:
> 
> ...



Take a read over your latest posts, and then think whether that relates to Zane's post.
I'll be editing this soon with a 13.38 skewb a12.

Edit: 
[21:08] <Tim_Major> ,stats 
[21:08] -Nibblr- Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 13.84, 17.21, 14.63, 8.59, 12.08, 10.07, 12.25, (7.16), 15.40, 15.22, 14.58, (17.43) 
[21:08] -Nibblr- Tim_Major's Average: 13.38, Best Time: 7.16 Worst Time: 17.43 
[21:14] <Tim_Major> ,stats 
[21:14] -Nibblr- Tim_Major's 5 Individual Times: 8.59, 12.08, 10.07, (12.25), (7.16) 
[21:14] -Nibblr- Tim_Major's Average: 10.24, Best Time: 7.16 Worst Time: 12.25 

All pbs.

@Alcuber: don't worry, I used to have 8 posts per day, with less than a quarter being worthwhile 
Just try to keep conversations to msn or another IM service.


----------



## Rune (Oct 1, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> sorry i only just relised i'd done 93 posts


There ought to be some feedback to the person you for some reason will add to your ignore list.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay, so everyone hates me now. Are my posts _really_ that bad? Do I really post _that_ much? What do you want me to do?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Okay, so everyone hates me now. Are my posts _really_ that bad? Do I really post _that_ much? What do you want me to do?


 
As far as I know, nobody hates you. Your posts aren't _really_ that bad, there is just a lot of them.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> As far as I know, nobody hates you. Your posts aren't _really_ that bad, there is just a lot of them.



So how much is too much? My ppd isn't anywhere near as much as Alastair's, but I've been posting a lot recently.


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> So how much is too much? My ppd isn't anywhere near as much as Alastair's, but I've been posting a lot recently.


 
Well, it's fine to to lots of good quality posts, but it's kinda annoying seeing conversations about little things in every second thread


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Oct 1, 2010)

I got a new Personal Best of 11.88 (non lucky) and I average 21 seconds. I am now aiming for sub 10 PB by the end of November


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2010)

jflysim
9.72 LL skip


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 1, 2010)

33.42 4x4 single 
Week 40 scramble #3
A perm again


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I got my 4x4 and within a day i solved it under 3 minutes!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am pretty stoked, it had both parities....


 
Wow faz, you're getting fast.

EDIT: Omg you're fast at 3x3 as well!




fazrulz said:


> i finally got a sub 20 average for the sunday contest
> 
> 19.28
> 
> ...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG EVEN THE BEST PEOPLE IMPROVE OVER TIME

I AM SHOCKED (AND APPALLED)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2010)

*13.15 avg12*
13.87, 12.36, 12.62, 12.98, 13.49, 13.60, 14.05, 12.59, (12.01), (17.41), 13.18, 12.77

Average of 18: 13.07
Average of 28: 13.35
Average of 37: 13.56
Average of 40: 13.79
Average of 50: 13.98
Average of 100: 14.51


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2010)

8.96, (11.01), 10.37, 10.01, (8.64)= 9.78 avg5 

1. 8.96 R2 B' L' D R' U2 B L' U R L2 B2 D L2 D' L' B2 D' R2 F' D L' D' R2 F' 
2. (11.01) D2 B' L B L D U L2 R2 D2 F' L U L B F' U' R' U' D' L D B R2 F 
3. 10.37 R2 F2 L' D2 L D' L' B2 U' F R2 B' L F2 U2 R B' U2 F' U2 L B L2 R' F' 
4. 10.01 D' B R' L2 F L U' R' D L U F B L U2 B D2 U F' R' B' R B F' D 
5. (8.64) U' D' R' U2 B D2 R F' L2 F' B R U2 R L2 U' D R' B2 L R' B R' F B 

the 8.64 was full step O:

edit: 8.64 single reconstruction



Spoiler



cross and first pair: x'z2 U r' y' L U' L' U L U L' R2 
second pair: y' U R U' R'
third pair: U L U L'
fourth pair: y R U' R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: turkey
PLL: V perm


If I did the last pair as U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R instead then I would have had an antisune and L perm


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2010)

damn. it must be nutella increasing your times.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 1, 2010)

Heck yah. First sub-20 Avg12. 19.78. SD of 0.55.


```
#	Time	Scramble
1	19.26	B2 D' F R F2 U' F' L2 D2 R D' L2 D2 L' B' D2 U B L' R2 U' B2 U2 B' L'
2	18.78	L2 B' R D B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F U2 F B L F' L' B L2 U' L R F2 B L R2
3	20.63	D2 B F U2 B' U' R' U' F2 U L2 D2 L U R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L U' B' U B2
4	19.55	D2 L' B F U' L' R2 F B L F L2 U2 R' D B L F L2 B2 R B F' L R
5	20.07	F R' F' U B2 L' R2 U2 R' L' U2 F B' D2 F U2 B D R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D F2
6	19.44	U2 R F2 B U' B2 U B' R B D' U B' D2 F' R2 D B2 L' U' B D L U2 B2
7	22.80	B' L' U D' F' B2 U R' F' L' F R2 D B2 D' R' F' B' R L2 U B2 D' B L'
8	20.28	B2 D U' L B2 F R' U2 R' B2 L F' B D R F2 D F D R D' L2 D' F L2
9	19.43	D' B L B D' R' U2 B R U L' F2 B D U L R' F D U R' B R2 U L2
10	16.9 	U2 D' F2 D L F L' B2 D' U2 F2 U R' F2 R' L2 F' L2 R F' B L U B' L2
11	20.35	B D2 U' L D2 B2 F' U2 R2 U' L B' F D2 L D' U R2 L' B' R B' U2 R' L
12	20.04	B L B L' B' R' D2 U2 F2 R' F' L' R' F2 L B2 F R B' F R' D' F2 D R
```


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 8.96, (11.01), 10.37, 10.01, (8.64)= 9.78 avg5



LOLOLOLOLOSOFJDONDVDVHDIHASIJ

Average of 12: 10.65
1. 8.96 R2 B' L' D R' U2 B L' U R L2 B2 D L2 D' L' B2 D' R2 F' D L' D' R2 F' 
2. 11.01 D2 B' L B L D U L2 R2 D2 F' L U L B F' U' R' U' D' L D B R2 F 
3. 10.37 R2 F2 L' D2 L D' L' B2 U' F R2 B' L F2 U2 R B' U2 F' U2 L B L2 R' F' 
4. 10.01 D' B R' L2 F L U' R' D L U F B L U2 B D2 U F' R' B' R B F' D 
5. (8.64) U' D' R' U2 B D2 R F' L2 F' B R U2 R L2 U' D R' B2 L R' B R' F B 
...

6. 11.69 L B U B' D' B' U F2 L' D' F B' R2 L D2 L' U B L2 U2 L F2 L2 R' B2 
7. 10.90 R' L2 F U2 R F B' L2 B2 F R' F U2 L2 D U2 R' U B L' R2 B L U B 
8. (12.74) L' F L B U R' U' R D2 L R B' D L U' B2 U R2 B2 R D2 R2 U' F2 B 
9. 9.60 F2 R' F U D L R B D' R D2 R' U2 F L2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 D U2 
10. 11.95 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' F' R' D R2 B' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F' D U2 F' D' R' B' L2 B2 R 
11. 11.21 L' D2 L' U' R2 D' U' L' U L B' R2 U L' D' U2 L' B U R2 L D2 U' R L2 
12. 10.85 F R' L' U' L2 B F2 U2 B' R F D' U F' D' B' U2 R U' B F2 L2 D' L U


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> LOLOLOLOLOSOFJDONDVDVHDIHASIJ
> 
> Average of 12: 10.65


 
wha...

Is this the female 333 avg of 12 UWR?


----------



## Forte (Oct 1, 2010)

IS THE POWER OF WONER


----------



## EricReese (Oct 1, 2010)

Got my first ever Ao12 done yesterday. I have never timed myself before, I got avg of 1:06 with PBNL of 43 and PBL of 41  I'm so happy. I'm gonna be sub 10 by this time next year. You heard it here first


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Got my first ever Ao12 done yesterday. I have never timed myself before, I got avg of 1:06 with PBNL of 43 and PBL of 41  I'm so happy. I'm gonna be sub 10 by this time next year. You heard it here first


 
unless your faz, no


----------



## Tortin (Oct 2, 2010)

Megaminx 
1:09.85, 1:10.07, 1:10.16, (59.22), 1:05.10, 1:17.09, 1:07.42, 1:06.93, (1:19.18), 1:09.41, 1:05.09, 1:17.76 = 1:09.89 (σ = 4.18)

Argh. 2 counting 1:17s...but sub-1


----------



## EricReese (Oct 2, 2010)

He did it, why not me?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 17.38
worst time: 34.17

current avg5: 23.57 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 20.11 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 24.53 (σ = 2.43)
best avg12: 21.56 (σ = 1.92)

session avg: 22.80 (σ = 2.43)

then i just accidentally closed the window with all the times in it...but these are all are new PB's. First sub-22 avg12 and first sub-23 avg50.
started to fail closer to the end of that average...


----------



## Joker (Oct 2, 2010)

EricReese said:


> He did it, why not me?


It's harder than you think.
It's not easy.
At all.



Spoiler



But it is possible.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 2, 2010)

On H zbll set, finished my first COLL case, and recognition/recall = perfect

learning 2 algs a day, should be done all my sets by May..ish


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 2, 2010)

EricReese said:


> He did it, why not me?


 
To put it simply, because he's Faz.


----------



## Joker (Oct 2, 2010)

I really think Faz should change his sig to "Fastest 3x3 solver in the world". Lol.
Anyhow, 33.67 OH avg 12. Pretty nice for me.


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.40
1. 7.51 R2 F' L U' R2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 U B L D2 L F U2 B' U' R2 F' U B2 R U 
2. 8.05 L' B' L' B U B' F' D2 L' R' D' L D U R' B' R' D2 B' L R' B U' D' B 
3. 8.78 L2 R U R B F2 D' U' B' L' U' D L2 R F B2 R2 D' L2 D F' R2 L2 B2 L' 
4. (10.78) R B2 D2 F2 R' F U2 L B R D R L2 U' R' U2 L2 R F2 D R' L' F' U2 D2 
5. 9.35 L' F L2 F2 L F2 D2 B U D2 F2 R U R' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U R L' F 
6. 8.84 D' R2 U2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 B' R L D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F' U B F2 L2 U2 D' 
7. 8.76 R2 B F2 U L' D R2 F' D L2 F R2 U2 F' B2 R2 F R' D U F' R F' D2 R' 
_8. 7.93 R F R' D' U2 R' F B2 U' L2 D R L F2 L U L' D' B' L' D L U2 D' B' 
9. (7.08) F' U D2 B2 F L B' R' F' D' L2 D' B' L' F R' U' B L' B2 D L' B' D2 U2 
10. 7.96 F L' R' D2 R' B' D U L F' R' L' F' U L2 B2 D' R' D B D U2 F' L2 U'__ 
__11. 8.74 F2 U2 B' R' L B2 F2 L D B R' L F' B L' D2 R L2 F U R B' R B2 L2 
12. 8.06 B2 R' F B' L2 R2 F' L D' B U2 F L2 R B R' L F U' R' F' U B R F_ 

The average in italics makes a 7.98 avg of 5 with 0.05 SD 
Some absolutely crazy times, really pleased with myself. Easy cases for most LLs though.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow thats really good


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 2, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 80/80
best time: 1.60
worst time: 5.14

current avg5: 2.32 (σ = 0.02)
best avg5: 2.07 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 2.51 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 2.39 (σ = 0.40)

session avg: 2.82 (σ = 0.72)
session mean: 2.83

3.81, 3.85, 3.09, 2.27, 3.38, 1.95, 3.38, 3.76, 2.58, 3.67, 2.95, 2.80, 3.51, 2.62, 4.94, 4.32, 2.66, 2.58, 2.18, 2.19, 2.93, 2.37, 2.59, 2.19, 2.40, 2.74, 1.89, 3.01, 2.90, (1.60), 2.21, 4.58, 1.68, 2.32, 2.91, 2.59, 1.98, 3.78, 1.74, 3.63, 2.26, 2.90, 2.66, 2.08, 2.29, 2.16, 2.83, 3.54, 3.81, 2.64, 1.91, 3.20, 2.05, 3.79, 2.80, 2.94, 2.66, (5.14), 4.42, 2.45, 2.10, 2.43, 3.33, 2.24, 3.55, 3.04, 3.83, 2.66, 1.71, 3.71, 3.42, 2.56, 2.64, 2.61, 1.86, 2.34, 1.71, 2.29, 2.34, 3.31

Most of them are CLL or LBL cases. I'll try to memorize all the CLL algs during the holiday.


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


>



Btw, they were all NL, and it was a PB 
Old PB was 8.67.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 2, 2010)

18.59 Average of 12:

17.33, 19.76, (23.89), 22.25, 17.26, 17.84, 17.19, 17.68, 19.98, 18.52, (17.15), 18.06

and 17.59 Average of 5: (22.25), 17.26, 17.84, (17.19), 17.68

I'm getting faster...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 2, 2010)

Average of 12: 18.09

1. 16.47 R2 F2 U2 R' L' B U' F2 R2 B' L' F2 L' B2 U' D2 B F2 D' L F B2 U D2 L
2. 19.28 R2 U2 R' F' L U B' D2 R L2 F' U2 B2 U' F L2 D2 B U L D R D L' F2
3. (21.16) U2 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B F R2 F' L D' L' U' F D' U' R' U2 F L' F' R' B2
4. 20.79 U2 D B R' U' L D2 U' B' R2 U' F B D F' B D2 L2 B2 D B U2 R' L D2
5. 16.94 R' D2 F B2 D2 R2 D' U' F' R2 U F D2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R' U2 D' L' D2 F U2
6. 16.81 L' U' L2 R F B R2 F2 B2 U' F B2 L2 B F D B2 D R2 B U F' U' R' B'
7. 17.76 R' U R2 B' F U' D' B' L2 B' F2 D' B F' D U2 F L F' B D R L' F2 U
8. 18.63 F U' B2 L U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B' F' D B2 F2 D' R' L' U2 F D2 B U R B2
9. (15.39) L2 U2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' D2 L' U' B2 R B' U' R L' F2 R' D2 U' L U L2 D U'
10. 15.44 B U' B2 F2 U L2 R' U R U' L' U2 D F R2 U2 F2 U L R2 F' R F2 D' F'
11. 20.27 L2 R B2 R U2 F2 U B L B2 U L R D R D F' L' D' B2 L B2 D L F2
12. 18.56 U2 D F B' R' D2 R2 U B D2 B' L2 B F2 L F R' B' U2 F' D' U B D U 

Average of 5: 16.67
1. 16.81 L' U' L2 R F B R2 F2 B2 U' F B2 L2 B F D B2 D R2 B U F' U' R' B'
2. 17.76 R' U R2 B' F U' D' B' L2 B' F2 D' B F' D U2 F L F' B D R L' F2 U
3. (18.63) F U' B2 L U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B' F' D B2 F2 D' R' L' U2 F D2 B U R B2
4. (15.39) L2 U2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' D2 L' U' B2 R B' U' R L' F2 R' D2 U' L U L2 D U'
5. 15.44 B U' B2 F2 U L2 R' U R U' L' U2 D F R2 U2 F2 U L R2 F' R F2 D' F' 

What??????


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 2, 2010)

no practice=win
pb ao5 and ao12

using a crappy haiyan with no corner cutting (not lubed)...
20.77
14.59
20.17
20.90
23.57
15.25
19.07
(24.27)
(14.80[pll skip])
15.18
19.91
18.86 

16.50 AO5 pb (starting at 15.25). 18.85 AO12. GG sub19


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2010)

Spoiler



OMG


Spoiler



AWESOME 3X3 SINGLE


Spoiler



ON VIDEO


Spoiler



OMGOMGOMG


Spoiler



23:31.90!!!!!!!!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2 avg12 - 3.63
3.11, (4.78), 3.96, 3.90, 3.52, 2.38, 3.50, 4.38, 4.38, (2.13), 4.36, 2.84

The 2.84 had a horrible 1st layer, but LL skip
avg100 was 4.13 which is also a PB


----------



## Jack (Oct 2, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 136/136
best time: 9.22
worst time: 23.44

current avg5: 12.67 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 11.70 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 14.20 (σ = 2.18)
best avg12: 12.21 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 13.75 (σ = 1.87)
best avg100: 13.58 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 13.87 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 13.91

avg of 5: 11.23, (10.75), 10.98, (14.16), 12.88
avg of 12: 12.59, 12.93, 11.43, (10.20), 13.09, 12.58, 11.50, 11.80, 13.08, 10.90, 12.39, (14.30)

New record single, avg of 5, avg of 12, and avg of 100. Quite a good session! Especially considering just a couple of weeks ago I averaged 15.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 2, 2010)

18.53, 13.77, 20.43, 18.99, 21.08, 19.04, 17.31, 22.84, 16.71, 20.58, 20.96, 21.07

19.47 ao12
not pb (look a few posts up)
but consistant sub20 average

I HATE MY CUBE. LOCKS UP SOOOOO MUCH. cant wait until the 14th when i am allowed to use my guhong+lubix lube (birthday <_<)


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2010)

(18.44), 17.97, 17.97, 17.97, (15.94) = 17.97 avg 5
lol


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2010)

0.862 avg50 on Owen's floppy cube sim...lolfloppycube does that actually count as an accomplishment?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2010)

6.48 magic with 2 fingers.





Anthony said:


> (18.44), 17.97, 17.97, 17.97, (15.94) = 17.97 avg 5
> lol


 
lolz. OH?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, that was OH, Ben.
And..

L' R2 F B U' B' U2 L2 B L2 B L U2 L' R D2 L2 D2 L' D' R L' D' B' L 
cross on D

y' L F2 R D' F R D2 
y R' U' R
U R U' R' U y' R' U R
y' R U' R' 
R' U R U' R' U R2 B' R' B
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R Lw U' 

7.08 lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2010)

I made a kind of decent ish avatar. Which is somewhat irrelevant considering I don't know any EG apart from that 1 alg


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you even know CLL yet? >_>


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Do you even know CLL yet? >_>



Umm... well I started to learn it in November last year after I won 2x2 at uk open... I learnt 25/42 by 23rd December and never learn't any more -.-


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Do you even know CLL yet? >_>


 


ben1996123 said:


> I learnt 25/42 by 23rd December and never learn't any more -.-


 
After learning full EG and working my ass off, I know full well that getting like 2.2 avgs of 50 is pretty unlikely if you only use half of CLL and maybe some Ortega. >_>

BEN IS A 2X2 GOD


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> After learning full EG and working my ass off, I know full well that getting like 2.2 avgs of 50 is pretty unlikely if you only use half of CLL and maybe some Ortega. >_>


 
Well about 1/4 of my solves are 1 look even with LBL, and lolscrambles are lol. I use ortega when I get a face skip, guimond if there is an easy OBL, EG if I can get the lolcase in about 3 or 4 moves, LBL when I dont know the CLL, and CLL the rest of the time. I have averaged about ~3.2 with LBL only.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Well about 1/4 of my solves are 1 look even with LBL


So? It's still LBL and that's extremely difficult to get sub 2.5 with because of the high movecount.



ben1996123 said:


> lolscrambles are lol


Yeah, but 50 in a row?



ben1996123 said:


> I use ortega when I get a face skip


Doesn't happen often; I would know. 



ben1996123 said:


> EG if I can get the lolcase in about 3 or 4 moves


That REALLY doesn't happen often and I would definitely know. Full stop. 



ben1996123 said:


> I have averaged about ~3.2 with LBL only.


I'd like to see that.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> After learning full EG and working my ass off, I know full well that getting like 2.2 avgs of 50 is pretty unlikely if you only use half of CLL and maybe some Ortega. >_>
> 
> BEN IS A 2X2 GOD



By unlikely, I hope you mean impossible.

Seriously, if you don't know full CLL, in order to get 2.2 avgs of 50 you would have to get well over +10tps in a solve, counting recognition time.

Ben, if you're not lying or exaggerating to any degree, I can guarantee that if you learnt EG1 and finished CLL then you would be the fastest in the world by far.

Otherwise, it's just a bad lie.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> By unlikely, I hope you mean impossible.
> 
> Seriously, if you don't know full CLL, in order to get 2.2 avgs of 50 you would have to get well over +10tps in a solve, counting recognition time.
> 
> ...


 
No, it's just a stupid, overdone, annoying joke.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol so say he actually is really great at cll recognition. He gets a case he doesn't know, has to recogn. that, then recog. the pll.. No way you're faster then Anthony, who usually has low move count, 1 look solves, and faster tps, and uses a stackmat.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

using a ctimer scramble i got a face skip


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 3, 2010)

Finally back in form after some finger injuries: 19.90 of 100! Also, finally sub-40 OH! 39.67 of 12.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 3, 2010)

1. 2.75 U L U B' L' R' B r' b' u

NL.  Sub WR


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2010)

rickcube said:


> 1. 2.75 U L U B' L' R' B r' b' u
> 
> NL.  *Sub WR*


Huh? I wanna try this later when I have my Pyra. 3 tips :s


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

rickcube said:


> 1. 2.75 U L U B' L' R' B r' b' u
> 
> NL.  Sub WR


3.96 but it was lucky


----------



## JeffDelucia (Oct 3, 2010)

Recently I've been been practicing OH. This time last week I set a goal to be sub 30 by the princeton comp. 1 week ago I averaged high 40's as you can see by my sig I've improved a ridiculous amount.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 3, 2010)

New avg PB: 15.51seconds
Times: (14.21) 15.90 15.36 15.28 (17.34)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## oprah62 (Oct 3, 2010)

rickcube said:


> NL.  Sub WR


Someone is unaware of the new WR


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2010)

Is that skate on th2 on a n64? Man, I haven't played that in ages xD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Is that skate on th2 on a n64? Man, I haven't played that in ages xD


 
At US Nationals, Sarah and I played maybe ~4 games of Skate on TH 1 or 2 (don't remember) and had ["speedcubin", "Guimond", "lolben", etc] to as the words.
I think we had this one first, and found it lol. She had taken a picture, but her camera got stolen, so I just emulated this for the good cause it serves above.

Ben, please - ...no.


Note - she kicked my ass at that game. I fail.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Someone is unaware of the new WR


 No way for srs?  Awesome!

EDIT: Oh 2.65. Awesome! (again)

Took me a second to find. I hadn't looked at the Euro results yet.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 3, 2010)

NEW PB AVG AGAIN!:

Individual Times: 14.41 (12.96) 15.96 (17.36) 15.16 = 15.23avg


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Umm... well I started to learn it in November last year after I won 2x2 at uk open... I learnt 25/42 by 23rd December and never learn't any more -.-



Hey buttmunch, finish the cll's. People have learned that many in a day ...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 3, 2010)

Okay this was insane. I broke every PB I've ever had for pyraminx (except singe 2.66).  I almost can't believe this. 

Session average: 5.83
Average of 100: 5.59 (in blue)


Spoiler



1. 7.15 U L U B L B U' L U l' r b u 
2. 6.42 L' B R' L' R L' R U' r b u 
3. 9.46 R U L U R' U L' B' r b u 
4. (12.27) L' B' U L' R' U' R B' L' r b' u' 
5. 4.73 L R U L' B U B' L' r' u' 
6. 7.59 R B U' L R' L' B' L' l b 
7. 3.63 B L' B U R U' r' b' u' 
8. 6.05 U B R B U R' L U l' r' u' 
9. 6.46 R' U' B' U' R U' L' B' r 
10. 6.19 B' U R L' B' R' l' 
11. 8.04 U R U B U' L' U' L' l' r' b 
12. 5.11 L B L R' L' U' L B b u 
13. 7.39 U' L' B' L U L B' U l r b u 
14. 7.36 L' B U L' R' B l' b 
15. 5.33 U' R U' L U' B U b u' 
16. 8.19 U R B' U' R' L R' U R' l' r' b' u' 
17. 6.34 U L R' L B R' U' L R' l r 
18. 8.58 U B' U' B' L R' U B l r' b u 
19. 6.08 L B U B' L' B' U' R' r' b' u 
20. 8.04 B L' R' U B' R' U' B' u' 
21. 5.92 R' B U' B L' U' R' L b 
22. 5.66 U' B' U' L' U R L' U l' u' 
23. 4.84 R U R U' R B U B l' r u 
24. 4.57 L U' B L' U R' U B' 
25. 4.68 U B U' R B L' U R' B' 
26. 4.73 L' U' B L U' L R l' u' 
27. 5.88 U B U R' L U B' R' U' l' r' b' u' 
28. 6.08 U R L' U' L U' B l r' b 
29. 7.86 L U R' L' R' U R B' l' r' u 
30. 5.70 U' L' B U' B' R' B' U l r' 
31. 6.88 U L' U R' L R' L' B' R b' 
32. 5.48 U' L R B L B' L B' l r 
33. 6.05 U L U' B L' U L B R' l u' 
34. (2.75) U L U B' L' R' B r' b' u 
35. 7.88 U' L R U' L R L B l r' b' 
36. 5.81 L U R' L R L B U' l' b u 
37. 6.28 U L' R U' L' R' B U R l' r' 
38. 6.52 U L B' U' L U B' R' B' l r b' 
39. 4.79 L' B' L R' L R U' R r' b 
40. 6.05 L B' R' U B L' R' U R l' b u 
41. 5.08 U R' L U L R' L U' l r b' u' 
42. 5.86 B R B R L B R' l b u 
43. 5.95 U L B' R' U' B L' R r 
44. 5.40 L' B U' R' U' L' B' R l r b u 
45. 7.21 U L R L B' U R U' L l' r' b 
46. 7.20 U' R U' L' B U' L U l r' b' u' 
47. 6.32 B' L' U B' U' R l' r' b' u 
48. 5.23 U' R' L B L B R r' b 
49. 3.82 R B' U' B R' L U u 
50. 4.74 L' R' U R L' U L l r u 
51. 6.02 U L' B U' L' U R l u' 
52. 4.71 R' B U L B' U' R l r' 
53. 7.53 R L B' R' B L' R L l r b u' 
54. 3.62 U L B U L' R' B U' L' l' b u 
55. 5.72 L' U' B' U B R L l b u 
56. 6.56 R' U' R L' B' R' B U' r' 
57. 7.38 U R U B L' U l r' b u' 
58. 4.81 U L B L R' U B L U l r b u' 
59. 3.80 L' B' U' L U' B L U r u 
60. 5.37 U' L R' B R' U' R' B r 
61. 5.56 R L' B' R' L' B' R' L b u 
62. 5.29 L U' R' B' L B' U' L' l r' u 
63. 5.41 B U' L B' L U' B L r 
64. 4.97 U' B' L U' L' B U B l r b 
65. 7.86 B' R L' B R' L' R' l u' 
66. 4.46 L B' U' L U' L R' L' l r b 
67. 4.85 U' B' R U R' U L' l' r' b' 
68. 7.71 L U B R' L' B R L' l' r' b' 
69. 5.48 B U' L' B U' L B' L r' b' u' 
70. 5.75 L' R B' R' L B' R l r' b' u' 
71. 6.09 U R' U L R' B U' B l r' b' 
72. 6.07 U L R L B L' U' R u 
73. 6.82 L' U' R B R' U L l' r' b u 
74. 8.87 B R B L B R' U' L' b' u' 
75. 5.60 U B U L' B R' U' R L l u' 
76. 6.07 U' L' U L R U B' R r' b' u' 
77. 5.32 U' B U L' U' R B' L' l' u' 
78. 5.17 B U' L' B' U B R' r u' 
79. 6.18 L R' L' B' U B' R' L' l r b u 
80. 4.68 L B L R L' R U r' b' 
81. 6.41 U' B R' B L' B U' B l' b' 
82. 5.51 R B U L B' L' B' U' l r' 
83. 5.22 R L U' R l b 
84. 5.63 L' R U' L R B' U R' l' r' 
85. 7.35 R' L U L' B U L' B' l b' u 
86. 4.75 B' R L' U' B L' U' L l' 
87. 6.75 L U' R' B' R' U L' R' l b 
88. 7.03 R' U' R' L' U B' U B l' r b u' 
89. 5.42 U' B L R' L' B' L' l' b 
90. 6.05 U R B' U' B' R L R' r' b u' 
91. 5.21 U L' B R L' B' U' R U l' r b' u' 
92. 5.20 U' R' U B U B L' l r' 
93. 4.34 L B' U R U B' L' l 
94. 7.93 U' R B R L' U R' l 
95. 7.59 L B U L B' U' B R' l b u 
96. 6.05 L U' L R' B L U L B' l r' b u' 
97. 5.85 B' R' B L' R' L' U' l' r' b' u 
98. 3.46 R L' B' L U' B' U' R' l b' u 
99. 4.64 R' L' R' B R' B U b' u 
100. 5.56 L' R' U' R L' B' R l' r b' u' 
101. 3.04 U B R U R L' B' R u' 
102. 5.06 U L B' R L B' R' B l r' b' u 
103. 4.86 L' B' R' B' U' R B R l r' b' 
104. 6.79 R B' L' R B R' U R' l r 
105. 3.97 U' L' R' U' L' R B' R l' b 
106. 6.12 R L' R' B' L U' B' l u 
107. 4.68 R B' L' B U L U' L' u 
108. 6.57 U' R' U R' B' L' B' r b' 
109. 4.74 L U B' R' U' L R' B L b u' 
110. 4.95 L' U R' L' R U' B' L' r' b' u' 
111. 5.72 L U L' R B L B' U b' u 
112. 5.86 U B' L R' B L' l' u 
113. 5.40 U L R' B' U' L R' U R 
114. 5.35 R L R U L' U R B b' u 
115. 5.98 B' R' U' R' B' U B' l b' 
116. 4.67 U' L' B U' R B' U L' B r b 
117. 7.09 R' U' R' B' L R' U' l' b' u' 
118. 5.36 U L R' B U R' U r b u' 
119. 4.98 U R' U L R' L U' R l 
120. 6.45 R U' B' R' U R L U' l' b u' 
121. 3.81 R' L' U' B' L B' R r' u' 
122. 4.86 U L B R' U L B U' l' 
123. 5.07 L' B R L' B L' B' U' b 
124. 8.00 U B' L' R L' B U B' l' b' u 
125. 7.06 L B' U' R' B U R L r' b u 
126. 4.35 U' B U' R' U L' B' L' l r b' 
127. 5.35 U' L' B' R' U' R' B U l' u' 
128. 5.03 U' R' U R' B U R l b' u 
129. 7.13 U L U' B U' L U B U l' r u' 
130. 5.95 B L' U R U B' l r' b u' 
131. 6.51 U R L' U R' L B' L R' l' b' 
132. 4.92 U R L' U' R' U' R' B' l r b' 
133. 5.32 U' R' L U B' R B U' l' r' b u' 
134. 5.09 L U' R L' R L' B R l b' u 
135. 6.64 B U' L U' L R' B' b' u 
136. 3.93 R B L U R' U B R l u' 
137. 6.04 L B' U' L' R' B' U' R l' r' b' u 
138. 7.55 U' B R' L B' R L' B R' l r 
139. 6.19+ R' U R U' R' B' R B' l r b' u' 
140. 4.94 R' U B' U L B' L B' l' r' u' 
141. 7.33 U L' R' L B' U L R l' r u' 
142. 5.89 U L B' U B' U L l r' u 
143. 5.11 U R L B' U' R' B R L u' 
144. 6.27 U' R' L' R' B' L' R B l' b' 
145. 3.59 U R' U B L U L' R l' 
146. 6.08 R' U' R L' R U' R' r' b' u' 
147. 3.79 B R' B' R' L R' l' r u 
148. 4.70 B' R' L' B L' R B r' u 
149. 3.35 R U L' B U L l' r 
150. 6.59 U' B U' L R' L' U' L l' u' 
151. 4.87 R' L B' U' L R B r b 
152. 6.31 R' L U R L' U' R' L' r' b' u' 
153. 5.19 L U B' L' R' U R' U' l' r' b u 
154. 6.62 L B L B' R' U B R' l' r u' 
155. 4.39 R L' U L' B U' L' l' b 
156. 5.36 U' B' R U B' U B L l r' b u' 
157. 4.60 L' B' U' B R B U' R' r b 
158. 5.63 R' L' R U' R' U B' R l' r b u' 
159. 4.58 R' B L' U L' R' L' U r b u 
160. 7.86 R L R' B R L U' R l r b' u 
161. 4.19 U' R' B R' L' U R L U r 
162. 6.95 R B' R U' R L' U B r 
163. 10.65 R' U' B L B U L' R' U l' r b u' 
164. 5.35 B U B U' R r b u 
165. 6.20 R L' U B' U L R r' u' 
166. 6.98 L B R' B' L U R B' b 
167. 7.37 U' B L R' B U L R l' r 
168. 4.57 R L B' L B' R U' L' B' l 
169. 7.01 B' U R B' R L R l' r' b u 
170. 7.03 L U' R B' R U' R U' r' b 
171. 4.99 U B L' U B' L' R U L r u' 
172. 6.15 U' B L U' B U L B l' 
173. 7.61 U L U' B L B' R' B' l u' 
174. 4.41 U R' L' U L' U R' U b' u' 
175. 5.20 L R' B' U' B R U' R' l' r' 
176. 5.25 U' R L R B' R' U' R' l' r' b' 
177. 7.36 L' B' L' U' L' B' L' U' l' r' b 
178. 6.24 R' U L' B' R L' B U l' r b' u' 
179. 6.15 B' U B' R' U' R U r' b 
180. 6.26 U' B' U B' R L B R r b' u' 
181. 5.52 L R' L B' L' U' B' U' b 
182. 5.20 L R' L R' U' R' B' l b 
183. 5.18 B' R L B R' B L' r b 
184. 5.45 L' U' B U L R' B' L b' u 
185. 5.65 U R B U R U' L' B R l r' b 
186. 4.86 L' U' R' U B L R' B l' b u' 
187. 4.27 U R B' U' B' R' l 
188. 4.56 B' U L' B U R L U' l' r' 
189. 6.27 L' B L R' B L B' U' l r b' 
190. 4.89 L' B' U' L' U L' B' r u' 
191. 5.16 L' R B' L R L' U' l' r u 
192. 5.73 B' L' B' R U' L' U' l r 
193. 5.90 U B L' B R' U' R' U' l 
194. 6.58 B R L' U L' U L' B r b' u' 
195. 5.76 B' U' B L' R B' l r' u 
196. 7.30 L' U L U' B' R U L' l' b' u' 
197. 6.68 L B' U L' B' L' U B' U l r' b' 
198. 6.30 U' L B' U B' L U' R' r b u' 
199. 5.09 U L' U' B R U L' B' r' b u' 
200. 5.24 R B L B' R U B U' L l' r' b' 
201. 5.19 U L' R' B R B' R' U' l r' u' 
202. 4.12 R L' R' U' L' B' U' l' b 
203. 6.83 R' L' U' L' R' U R' l r' b u 
204. 3.47 U L R U' R' B' U' l' r u 
205. 5.21 R L R L' B' U L l r' b u 
206. 5.38 L U' B' U' R' L B' U' l r' b' 
207. 6.72 U B' U L B' L R' L' l r u 
208. 6.59 U R' U' B U L' R B' U' l' r b' u' 
209. 5.08 R' B R' L R' U' L' l r' 
210. 4.09 U R' B R U B' U R' b 
211. 5.81 U' B' R U B R' B' L' l r' b u' 
212. 4.32 U L R' L' U R L' B' L l r' b' u' 
213. 5.96 L U' L' R L B' L B' l b 
214. 5.19 L' U' B' R B' U' B b' 
215. 6.31 U R' B U' R U' B R B l r u' 
216. 7.02 L U L U R L' U' B' l b u' 
217. 9.50 L' B L' U' B' L' U' B' L l b u' 
218. 6.00 L B R' U L' U B' R l r' 
219. 8.02 L' U' B R B R' L B l r b u' 
220. 6.60 U' R' L U R' L R' U L l r b u' 
221. 6.33 U' R B R' B R l r' b u 
222. 7.55 R U' B' U B' L' U' B' u' 
223. 7.26 U L' R L' U L B' R' r b' u' 
224. 5.40 U B' U' B R U' B R U l r 
225. 5.97 U' B' U B' R' B L l r u 
226. 5.52 R' L' R' B L' R L r' b' u 
227. 7.26 B' U' R' U' L R' U l r b' 
228. 5.62 B U L' B L R' U R' l 
229. 4.88 U B U' L B L' U' R l' r b 
230. 5.84 L' R L' R' U' R U' l r' b' u' 
231. 5.26 U R' B L' U R U l r' b u 
232. 5.45 U R B L' R U R L' r' u' 
233. 5.48 U L U B' L' R' B' U' u 
234. 7.03 R B R U R' B R' L b u' 
235. 5.04 B' U R U r' u' 
236. 3.68 L' U L' U' B' L' B' l r' b' 
237. 6.09 L' B' L' R' L B' R' U b 
238. 6.22 R U' L B U B' L' U' l r b u 
239. 6.57 U' B U' B R' L U B' l' b u' 
240. 5.28 L R' U' B r' b' u' 
241. 5.64 L' U B' L' U L U L l' r b u' 
242. 6.40 R U B L' U' R' B U' r' b' u 
243. 4.55 R' B R' U' L' U b' 
244. 6.21 U L' R' U' L U' L U' l' r' 
245. 6.42 R B' R' B' R U B' R l r b u 
246. 6.02 U' R' B' L U R' B' U r' b' u' 
247. 6.63 L' U R' L B' U' L B R' l' r b' u' 
248. 4.07 L' U B' L' U L U l' r' b' u' 
249. 5.22 U L R' U B R' L B l r' 
250. 6.99 L' U' R U B' L R' U L' l' b'



Average of 12: 4.96
With 2 counting 6s. 


Spoiler



1. 3.46 R L' B' L U' B' U' R' l b' u 
2. 4.64 R' L' R' B R' B U b' u 
3. 5.56 L' R' U' R L' B' R l' r b' u' 
4. (3.04) U B R U R L' B' R u' 
5. 5.06 U L B' R L B' R' B l r' b' u 
6. 4.86 L' B' R' B' U' R B R l r' b' 
7. (6.79) R B' L' R B R' U R' l r 
8. 3.97 U' L' R' U' L' R B' R l' b 
9. 6.12 R L' R' B' L U' B' l u 
10. 4.68 R B' L' B U L U' L' u 
11. 6.57 U' R' U R' B' L' B' r b' 
12. 4.74 L U B' R' U' L R' B L b u'




Average of 5: 4.03


Spoiler



1. 3.59 U R' U B L U L' R l' 
2. (6.08) R' U' R L' R U' R' r' b' u' 
3. 3.79 B R' B' R' L R' l' r u 
4. 4.70 B' R' L' B L' R B r' u 
5. (3.35) R U L' B U L l' r



So close yet so far..

I'm getting faster at least. All of a sudden too.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Well about 1/4 of my solves are 1 look even with LBL, and lolscrambles are lol. I use ortega when I get a face skip, guimond if there is an easy OBL, EG if I can get the lolcase in about 3 or 4 moves, LBL when I dont know the CLL, and CLL the rest of the time. I have averaged about ~3.2 with LBL only.


 
you are the biggest fartsack ive ever seen. I cant WAIT to see your official times


----------



## pappas (Oct 3, 2010)

On cod6 got 71 kills for 10 deaths on skidrow. Got two chopper gunners somehow and was one kill off a nuke. I was really pissed off about the nuke though.


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> On cod6 got 71 kills for 10 deaths on skidrow. Got two chopper gunners somehow and was one kill off a nuke. I was really pissed off about the nuke though.


 
Video games are lame.


----------



## pappas (Oct 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Video games are lame.


 
Tell your brother that.


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

He doesn't play anymore.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 3, 2010)

WTOLL!!!!! NEW AVG PB AGAIN!

Individual Times: 12.96 (12.08) 13.33 (16.66) 15.86 =14.05avg!!!!!
Wow,
ALSO I UPLOADED A SUB 16 AVG ON MY CHANNEL


----------



## qqwref (Oct 3, 2010)

lolben: just stop lying? you can only get so lucky...


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> At US Nationals, Sarah and I played maybe ~4 games of Skate on TH 1 or 2 (don't remember) and had ["speedcubin", "Guimond", "lolben", etc] to as the words.
> I think we had this one first, and found it lol. She had taken a picture, but her camera got stolen, so I just emulated this for the good cause it serves above.
> 
> Ben, please - ...no.
> ...


 
It was TH2.

@Ben, just stop...


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just ignore Ben, and wait till Uk Open


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

39.55 average of 5
32.18, (29.83), 43.69, (43.88), 42.78
29.83 new non lucky PB


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2010)

A few times it took me a while to recall algs, or I screwed them up, but overall, a great average.
times (reset):
7.15, 6.61, 7.75, 6.86, 6.27, 4.65, 8.22, 8.72, 11.80, 6.56, 7.34, 5.75, 9.80, 5.50, 6.11, 4.61, 7.40, 9.22, 6.46, 6.19, 5.15, 7.86, 6.15, 5.05, 7.27, 3.06, 8.38, 7.77, 6.84, 6.93, 7.00, 8.19, 7.47, 8.68, 7.59, 7.19, 6.47, 7.71, 2.61, 5.46, 11.56, 9.46, 7.08, 8.16, 6.78, 6.80, 3.02, 7.52, 6.22, 6.81, 7.59, 5.34, 7.19, 8.08, 4.15, 7.22, 6.73, 6.05, 8.88, 7.61, 8.33, 8.55, 3.50, 6.28, 5.80, 6.00, 2.12, 3.22, 8.08, 11.05, 7.03, 6.80, 5.40, 7.13, 5.53, 7.56, 9.09, 6.03, 6.21, 7.05, 8.33, 6.97, 8.44, 5.11, 8.86, 8.13, 6.55, 7.63, 5.63, 3.63, 5.38, 6.00, 8.06, 7.38, 6.63, 3.02, 6.02, 6.84, 4.02, 5.47
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
*best time: 2.12*
worst time: 11.80
current avg5: 5.17 (σ = 0.84)
*best avg5: 5.01 (σ = 1.27)*
current avg12: 5.70 (σ = 1.12)
*best avg12: 5.70 (σ = 1.12)*
current avg100: 6.77 (σ = 1.65)
*best avg100: 6.77 (σ = 1.65)*
session avg: 6.77 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 6.77

Printed out scrambles and stackmatted.
Pb a100 iirc. I seriously think if I did an a100 with Venim's scrambles (now Nibblr) it would be mid 5. There's something fishy about those scrambles, they're always so easy 
a5 and a12 aren't pbs, but still nice considering the consistency.

Edit: Inspired by Daniel's post last page btw


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

whaaaat? 7.74 pyraminx average of 5
8.75, 6.27, (10.94), 8.22, (6.25)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice. :tu

31.05 OH single and 36.13 avg5.  The average was in the weekly competition.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Well about 1/4 of my solves are 1 look even with LBL, and lolscrambles are lol. I use ortega when I get a face skip, guimond if there is an easy OBL, EG if I can get the lolcase in about 3 or 4 moves, LBL when I dont know the CLL, and CLL the rest of the time. I have averaged about ~3.2 with LBL only.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAOoXN8LLC0&feature=related


----------



## Bomber (Oct 3, 2010)

My accomplishment is doing a few averages after being absent from cubing for several months! I'm not happy with my times; though I don't think that sub-23 is too bad after all this time!

I also got me a 7x7!


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol Morten.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 3, 2010)

Sq-1:

Statistics for 10-03-2010 14:18:09

Average: 32.57
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 23.76
Worst Time: 54.60
Individual Times:
1.	(23.76)	(1,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-1,3) / (-3,5) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-1,0) /
2.	37.58	(0,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (1,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (2,0)
3.	29.55	(1,5) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (2,5) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) /
4.	28.13	(-5,3) / (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (6,1) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
5.	30.24	(-2,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (0,5) / (-5,2) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,0)
6.	43.54	(-5,-1) / (-3,6) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,2) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (-4,0)
7.	32.87	(0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (4,4) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (0,3)
8.	28.13	(0,-1) / (-5,-5) / (5,2) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (4,2) /
9.	(54.60)	(-3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-2,3) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (2,0) /
10.	28.23	(0,3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-5,2)
11.	31.93	(6,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (0,5) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (1,0) / (0,1) / (-2,2) / (2,4) / (6,4) /
12.	35.48	(-5,6) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (5,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (1,0) / (-3,2) / (0,4)

I wanted sub-30  Oh well not too bad with erm.... Tse-Kan-Baum...

PLL skip on 23.76

My post explaining the steps I do: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ing-Discussion&p=463278&viewfull=1#post463278

Atm I think I'm doing alright considering that I still do noobshape, and know only around 10-15% of PLL algs (that's including PLL + parity)


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 3, 2010)

11.97 NL single xD
jflysim

EDIT: (16.53), 15.66, 11.97, 15.83, 13.36, 15.64, 15.86, *(11.41), 12.89, 14.80, 14.48, 14.09*=14.46
Bold is 13.92 a5. I did it!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 3, 2010)

8.88, 10.66, 15.10, 11.56, 12.17, 10.40, 12.15, 14.16, 12.34, 12.58, 12.54, 9.55, 12.50, 13.46, 11.63, 11.68, 11.43, 12.88, 11.03, 11.19, 12.12, 12.18, 12.61, 12.93, 11.52, 10.92, 14.14, 12.04, 10.98, 11.50, 12.32, 12.40, 8.35, 10.63, 12.17, 9.20, 14.13, 11.24, 10.58, 10.10, 10.96, 11.22, 10.67, 11.26, 11.90, 8.73, 12.67, 11.39, 12.67, 10.27, 9.28, 16.81, 10.89, 15.48, (17.17), 11.09, 15.68+, 11.16, 10.35, 11.70, 11.21, 11.21, 11.64, 11.82, 11.22, 10.99, 10.79, 12.92, 11.04, 14.18, 11.60, 12.39, *11.95, (8.04), 9.27, 10.79, 10.35, 10.64, 11.96, 11.00, 11.75, 9.13, 9.44, 10.53*, 12.93, 13.37+, 11.68, 12.46, 10.75, 12.28, 11.50, 12.32, 12.53, 12.21, 10.18, 13.32, 10.72, 10.20, 14.95, 12.37 = 11.69
 Nice first solve.
10.09 avg5, *10.49* avg12, also nice


----------



## marineasalia (Oct 3, 2010)

pb of 12 (first sub 18, with all solves sub 20) yay, had a pop in one solve thus did not finish 

Average: 17.31
Standard Deviation: 0.71
Best Time: 15.86
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	18.93	B2 F L' R2 B2 U B' L R2 B U2 L2 R2 F' U' L' U' L B F' D' U2 B' D' B2
2.	16.93	L' R2 D L B2 F2 D B' D L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L D' F U2 L2 R B' D' U F2 L'
3.	17.58	B F2 U' L' D2 U' B' L B D U F' L' D' F U' F2 U2 R' F' L F' D R D
4.	16.70	U R2 D2 F2 D' R' B2 U R2 D2 U F2 D' U B' L' R2 F2 L' D' U2 B2 U' B L
5.	16.37	D U2 R' U2 F L2 R B2 F' R F' D F R' B D2 U2 L B F2 D U2 L R' D'
6.	16.76	R' D U2 R D2 L2 D U B' D2 U L F' L2 R' D2 U F' R' F R B2 L2 B F'
7.	18.00	B2 U' R U' R' F R' F L2 B' F' D F D2 U2 B F2 L' R' B' D B2 F2 U' B
8.	16.70	L B2 F' R B2 F2 L R' D2 U' F D' B2 F2 L' R' D' B2 R2 B' D U L' R2 F'
9.	(15.86)	U' L2 D U' B2 F L' R U' F2 U' L2 D2 L B' D' U' L R B L' B' L R D2
10.	(DNF)	D F' L B2 F' L2 B2 F L' F U2 B2 L' D2 U B' D' R2 F2 R F' D2 U2 F' R
11.	18.13	D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 F D2 L2 R2 U2 L' R2 B L' D2 F' U2 B2 R B F' R
12.	17.04	R D U2 B' F D U' B2 L R' U F L U R F' D2 U B D' U2 L R2 F' D


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 3, 2010)

First sub 20 Average of 12 and 18.76 Av.5 (3x3x3)
Average: 19.73
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 15.83
Worst Time: 23.73
Individual Times:
1.	(15.83)	D L2 R B2 D U2 R' D U' L B' U B' D' U2 R2 U B' D' L R' U F L F'
2.	19.81	D2 B' R' D L' B F D U' L2 R' B L' B2 L' D' B F' D L' R2 D' L R' U
3.	23.08	F D2 U2 L U L2 R D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 L' R B2 F2 L R' D U R2 D U2
4.	21.76	B R' D2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 R U' B F L' D B L' R U2 F' L D L' R' B' L'
5.	(23.73)	B' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' F D' U2 B' F' R2 U F2 D2 L B2 F U' F2 L2 R D L2
6.	17.81	L R' B2 L2 B2 F2 U B F D' U L B' D' L R' D2 B2 U L2 B F' U L' R2
7.	20.74	B2 L U2 B2 F' D' U' B F' L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L R2 D U L2 D2 L' R2 B' L' D'
8.	19.70	U' R' B' D U2 B' D F' D2 R' D' L U B' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 B2
9.	19.75	R U' B2 F U2 B2 F L' B F L R B2 L' D2 B2 D' L2 R B U2 B' F' R2 U2
10.	18.05	R' B2 L' D U' L' R' B L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F D B' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F
11.	18.38	R2 B' L2 R' U' L' B2 U2 B L F2 L' R' U B F' L' F' L' B F' L B F' D
12.	18.19	D2 U' B U' B U' B F' U L' U B R' B' F2 L' R D' U' B' L2 B F2 L' U
Turning fast and looking ahead FTW!?!lol


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 3, 2010)

Megaminx:

2:36.92, 2:27.22, 2:45.91, 2:26.03, 2:26.39

2:30.18 avg5, prevous PB avg5 was 2:49.13


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 3, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Nice. :tu
> 
> 31.05 OH single and 36.13 avg5.  The average was in the weekly competition.


 
OH!! you beat my avg by like 2seconds but you beat my single by 0.12


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 4, 2010)

*13.04 avg12*
13.74, (17.90), 12.56, 14.17, 15.68, 13.74, 12.24, 12.75, 11.73, 11.90, (11.66), 11.94

I failed at a great opportunity to roll the 17.90. Average easily could have been sub 12.75
and the last 5 are an 11.82 average of 5 (non-pb)
*13.93 avg50*
*14.34 avg100*
I have no idea why I'm improving so fast right now.


----------



## Tortin (Oct 4, 2010)

Yessssss!

Average of 5: 9.48
1. 9.51 D2 B' U2 D2 L' U B U2 D R' D2 L' F' B' L' B' F2 D' L2 B R U2 R' L2 D2
2. 9.85 F' B R F' B D' R2 B L' R2 B2 D L2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U B' L' R D F2 D
3. 9.08 D L2 F L2 D L' F L' B' U' B2 F U' L R' U F2 B' U L R' D2 L' F' L2
4. (8.64) L U L' F2 R' L' D F' B2 R2 B2 F R2 F B' U F R2 B2 F2 D' L' R F2 U2
5. (12.54) F U R' B' D2 R' B' R2 D B2 U2 R2 L B' D2 U' R2 U D2 F2 B D2 R' D' F' 

Finally!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Yessssss!
> 
> Average of 5: 9.48
> 1. 9.51 D2 B' U2 D2 L' U B U2 D R' D2 L' F' B' L' B' F2 D' L2 B R U2 R' L2 D2
> ...


 
why?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 4, 2010)

2x2 Ortega method:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.49
worst time: 11.14

current avg5: 5.76 (σ = 0.08)
best avg5: 5.76 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 6.27 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 6.24 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 6.51 (σ = 0.93)

7.15, 6.26, 6.18, 5.94, 9.25, 5.85, 5.66, 11.14, 6.46, 6.66, 5.90, 5.80, 4.21, 6.96, 7.15, 6.68, 8.00, 6.19, 5.87, 7.68, 6.30, 7.33, 6.46, 6.97, 5.77, 6.32, 7.27, 4.93, 7.25, 6.60, 5.97, 6.41, 9.03, 7.19, 7.38, 5.88, 3.49, 6.75, 6.58, 6.90, 6.96, 6.24, 5.30, 7.24, 7.27, 5.69, 4.85, 6.21, 5.71, 5.88

all stats are PB's


----------



## Jackypop (Oct 4, 2010)

First sub-10 F2L (final time was 21.09 seconds because of major lock-up) 

EDIT: Just got a sub-30 avg of 25 , hoping for a sub-20 single solve soon. (just got another 21 second solve)


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 4, 2010)

6.92 non lucky
L B2 L R2 D U L B2 F L2 B F2 D L2 F2 U2 L' R2 F2 L2 F D' U' B F
zxr'R'D'U'R'UM'LU'L'
UR2MU'M'R'U'R2U'R'
RUR'URU2'r'
M'U'M'
U'M'U2M'U
M'U2M2'U2M'U2

New and exciting!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2010)

24.156 4x4sim single. No parity; don't remember any skip.

146 @ 6.04


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 4, 2010)

gogogo sub-20 

Seriously though, where are your limits?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think I can get much faster. But who knows? My centers could use a little work, compared to, say, Haixu.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2010)

35 Double parity
33 OLL parity
32 PLL parity


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 35 Double parity
> 33 OLL parity
> 32 PLL parity


 
Are you still using your mini QJ


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 4, 2010)

I learnt how to solve the Square-1 last night with the basics, I don't even know the parity alg.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 4, 2010)

Statistics for 10-04-2010 19:11:39

Average: 19.92
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 18.00
Worst Time: 36.92
Individual Times:
1.	20.00	U L2 F R' F L' B2 U' L D' R U2 B F L U' F U'
2.	21.05	U' F R F' U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F R D' B' L2 U' R2
3.	18.17	L U2 L2 D2 U' B' L B2 R B' U R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 U'
4.	(36.92)	L2 B D2 F D B F2 U' F2 U' B' L U' L2 R U F2 U
5.	(18.00)	D B' R' U R2 F D2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U'
6.	20.41	R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R' B F' L2 D B2 F2 U R' U R' U2
7.	20.01	L' D' R2 D' B' U B2 U' R2 B' L' D F L' B2 L D
8.	19.34	D U' B2 L' F2 L2 R' D U B L F2 L' D L' U2 B2 R2
9.	18.31	L' U R B2 D' F2 U' R' U L U B' F D B R B2 U2
10.	20.91	F' R F2 U F' R D F' U2 L B2 U R2 B2 F2 R' U'
11.	21.12	D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B F R U B2 L R U' L U2 B' R'
12.	19.83	B' D' F U2 L D2 B L D' F R2 B' L B2 U2 B' F' R'


----------



## EricReese (Oct 4, 2010)

Just got my Ao12 under a minute and new PB. New stats are in my profile. I'm getting fast  (yea I know its a joke, shh)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 4, 2010)

OH - all average PB's
26.76 avg5
28.20 avg12
29.88 avg50 (sub 30!)


----------



## Shortey (Oct 4, 2010)

Pyraminx:
single: 1. 1.80 B R' B U B' R l' 
avg5: 4.05 - (5.73), 3.43, 3.30, 5.43, (3.27)
avg12: 5.03 - 3.43, 3.30, 5.43, (3.27), (9.42), 6.94, 6.75, 4.22, 4.82, 5.11, 5.74, 4.52

didn't know I was this good :O


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 5, 2010)

Average of 12: 4.93
1. (6.79) U' R' B' U' L' R U' B' R l r u 
2. 4.18 R' U B U R B L l r' u' 
3. 5.11 R L B U' L R' L R' l b' u 
4. 6.04 L' B' R L B' R' U l r b' u' 
5. 6.55 L' U' B L R' U' B' R l b' 
6. 3.92 L B U' B' R L' R' U l' b u' 
7. 4.11 U B' U R B' R' l r' b u 
8. 4.81 U L U' R' U B U R' l r b 
9. 4.18 U' R U B' U B' R B' l' r b u' 
10. (3.05) U' L U L' U' L' l r 
11. 4.91 R' L' U' R B' R B b 
12. 5.52 L R U L' B L R U' l' b' u'

PB 

EDIT: Not on camera of course. Everytime I break a pb, it's never on camera.  One day.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 5, 2010)

8.19 pb on 3x3x3 pll skip, OLL was sune, and then FRUR'U'F', had I auf'd correctly i would have made it sub8
previous pb was 9.84 nl


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 5, 2010)

0.632 avg50 on Owen's Floppy Cube sim

lol


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

I solved a 5x5


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 5, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.93
1. 9.38 F' B2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 R U2 D2 L' B2 F R B' L2 D2 B D' U2 L' B' D' F L2 
2. (7.54) L' F R' D F2 R' L2 U2 L' U D2 L' D F2 B' D' U B U R2 D2 U2 F2 R' D 
3. 8.72 U F2 B2 R' F' R2 B2 U' B U' B' U2 R B2 U' B' R2 L' F R' B2 R B2 D2 R 
4. 8.59 F' B' L2 R2 U L U2 D L2 U F U F' U' F2 D' F2 U2 L B D' U2 L' F2 U 
5. 9.02 U2 D2 F U' R F R2 F' U D' L2 B' F2 U B' L2 R F D2 U' B R' F2 L' B 
6. 8.79 L D F2 B' U2 L2 B2 L R2 U B2 U L D' L' D' R' D2 U' R' D2 U' F' L2 F2 
7. 9.23 F' B L' U2 B' R2 U' D' B F' U' F' L2 R' U L B R D' L R B2 U2 L2 F 
8. 8.69 F' R' B F' L R F L D2 R' U2 R L' D2 R' L B U' B2 R2 U2 B L2 R U2 
9. 9.50 U' B R2 L B U' B2 L R2 B' L2 B R2 U F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F' U R L F L2 
10. (9.58) D' L' F B L' D2 L' F2 L2 B U R' D2 U2 R' D U F D' R D' L2 B2 F U2 
11. 8.77 B' L2 R D2 L2 D' U2 L' D2 F B2 R D2 U' L2 R U F' D2 L2 U F' D2 R L 
12. 8.62 D' L2 U' R' L2 B' U R B L2 B R' F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B' L' B F 

*SD=0.31*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 5, 2010)

onionhoney thats crazy :O

37.94, 46.86, 46.50, 42.13, (54.10), 40.17, 51.96, 44.43, 42.02, (36.20), 36.91, 47.90 = 43.68
 4x4 <3


----------



## joey (Oct 5, 2010)

10.13, 10.36, (9.18), 12.28, 10.47, 13.11, 11.11, 10.09, 11.04, 10.79, 9.28, (13.21) -> 10.86

Rolled a 13.40 with a 13.21


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2010)

Statistics for 10-05-2010 17:28:14

Average: 4.24
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 2.88
Worst Time: 6.17
Individual Times:
1.	(2.88)	F' U' R' U2 F R U F2 R2	
2.	4.44	U' R U' F' R' U F2 R U'
3.	4.76	U' R' U R U2 F' R2 F R2
4.	4.62	F2 U R2 U F2 R' U F2 R'
5.	4.01	R' F2 U R' U2 F R2 F2 R'
6.	3.19	U R' U R2 F U' R' F R'	
7.	4.67	F' R' F2 R' F U' R F'
8.	4.17	F U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R F U'
9.	(6.17)	U F2 U' R2 F R U F R2 U'	
10.	4.29	R F' R2 U F' U' R U' R2	
11.	4.80	U2 F' R' U F2 U' R U2 R U'
12.	3.45	R' U' R F2 U' F2 U' F' R2

The last solve there was the first solve for this:

Average: 4.10
Standard Deviation: 0.39
Best Time: 3.37
Worst Time: 5.18
Individual Times:
1.	3.45	R' U' R F2 U' F2 U' F' R2	
2.	4.18	R' U2 R U' F R' F' U' R
3.	(5.18)	R F' U R2 F R' F R' U'
4.	4.66	U F2 U' R' F U R2 U2 F'
5.	(3.37)	F R2 F' R2 U F U' R' F' U' The 2x2x2 13.37 equivalent. :O!

Mostly CLL, Ortega on just a few of those.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 6, 2010)

2.58 avg100

For once, I only had two counting fours, instead of like 10 that screw my average up. >_>


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 6, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> onionhoney thats crazy :O
> 
> 37.94, 46.86, 46.50, 42.13, (54.10), 40.17, 51.96, 44.43, 42.02, (36.20), 36.91, 47.90 = 43.68
> 4x4 <3


 Wow. That's really fazt. 
Is it your PB? and what edge pairing method do you use btw?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 6, 2010)

3x3 session after drinking lots of Amp.

10.05, 9.88, 12.32, (9.68), 10.67, 11.31, 10.27, (13.33), 11.97, 11.10, 10.81, 10.96 = 10.93avg12 (σ = 0.75)



Spoiler



1. 10.05 U2 B R2 U' L' U' L2 R U' D F2 D' B2 D' U F R' U2 L2 R U D' F2 D B2 
2. 9.88 B' R2 F' B' U R F2 R2 B F2 R' L B L' F L2 F2 D B L2 U' D' B F2 D' 
3. 12.32 B' R U' L R U L2 U2 F2 L R2 U2 D' R' U2 F U F R2 F' U2 D2 F L' F 
4. (9.68) L2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L R D L D F' U L' F2 L2 U' 
5. 10.67 R D' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' B L2 R D R2 B L2 R F R2 L' F L2 R2 D B' F D' 
6. 11.31 L R' B2 U D' F' B' D R2 B2 L2 F' U2 R B' U' F U2 L D' B' L' D' F' L2 
7. 10.27 B' L2 F L' B' U' F L2 F' L B L R' F' D2 L R' B2 L R' D2 L' U2 F U' 
8. (13.33) L2 U' B L2 D2 R' U' R F' B R2 U2 R F L' U2 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' R2 L 
9. 11.97 B' U D2 R2 L' B2 D L2 U D' F2 U' F2 U' L' D2 R' L2 B2 U' R F B' L' B2 
10. 11.10 U' B' D' L2 B' R L' F B R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F' U B' F2 L' B2 F2 R' B' D' F 
11. 10.81 U B' D2 L' B2 D' U2 B' L' R2 U' R' L' D2 L R' D' L2 F' L D R2 D2 B F2 
12. 10.96 B' R' U2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R' F R2 L U R2 B2 U' R B' F2 L U R' F B' U'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

Drink an orangina+amp mix.
It'd be like...REALLY JUICY AND VIVID ORANGINA.

(lolvivid)


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Drink an orangina+amp mix.
> It'd be like...REALLY JUICY AND VIVID ORANGINA.
> 
> (lolvivid)



That would be disgusting. I'll definitely bring some Amp to next my competition though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> That would be disgusting. I'll definitely bring some Amp to next my competition though.


 
ya, since when do you haz fasts?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 6, 2010)

Square-1

36.65 avg12
(21.93), 35.52, 33.45, (49.81), 40.92, 32.04, 40.63, 46.46, 45.57, 31.25, 31.14, 29.54

It's hard to improve on this thing :/


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 6, 2010)

2.57 2x2x2 avg100. SHUTUP I WIN I WN.


----------



## goshypimple (Oct 6, 2010)

3x3 :

11.41, (20.13), 11.62, 10.85, 11.63, (10.41), 10.52, 11.01, 12.98, 10.53, 12.65, 11.79 = 11.50 

(10.41), 10.52, 11.01, (12.98), 10.53 = 10.69 

lol.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 6, 2010)

3x3 average of 5 38.24
38.96, (39.80), 36.55, (36.40), 39.22


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 6, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> 3x3 average of 5 38.24
> 38.96, (39.80), 36.55, (36.40), 39.22


 
NICE!!

New master magic avg PB: 4.62!!!

Thanks to Yusuke Matsunaga for sending one GREAT cubetwist mmgc, i had a CTMMGC but it broke and my restringing was way too fragile


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 6, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> 3x3 average of 5 38.24
> 38.96, (39.80), 36.55, (36.40), 39.22


OMG i just broke it!
Average 38.07
37.48, 36.29, (42.84), (36.08), 40.44


----------



## qqwref (Oct 6, 2010)

7x7 ILLusion sim

(50.37) 1:04.593 52.843 (1:08.588) 50.596 => *56.011* avg5

52.213 57.439 1:08.072 55.03 (1:09.921) 1:03.777 (50.37) 1:04.593 52.843 1:08.588 50.596 1:01.458 => *59.461* avg12 

this thing is a real challenge to recognize...


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 6, 2010)

(2.15), 2.45, 2.95, (3.95), 2.79, 3.07, 2.32, 3.78, 3.67, 3.57, 2.21, 2.93=2.97
stackmat


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 6, 2010)

Skewb average of 12 15.43
20.68, 9.78, 10.45, 14.87, 19.38, (21.22), 16.83, 16.43, (8.78), 17.02, 13.29, 15.66


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 6, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Wow. That's really fazt.
> Is it your PB? and what edge pairing method do you use btw?


 
Yes definitely my PB  Its kinda lucky, counting 37 and 36. I use 3423 >_>


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 6, 2010)

OMG
I got a new 5x5 Single and average PB the times were: 6:46.67, (15:53.53), 6:43.43, 6:47.47, (4:33.50)= 6:45.85
I was extremely happy with the last solve. It was a full step solve with one parity and was still extremely fast. The 15 minute one I was doing the edges and then somehow screwed up the centres and had to do them again and then I did the same thing again. I am extremely happy with this because I have only done about 15 solves on the 5x5


----------



## Shortey (Oct 6, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Yes definitely my PB  Its kinda lucky, counting 37 and 36. I use *3423* >_>


 
lolwut


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2010)

I got a 4.03 2x2 avg... in the Weekly Competition!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I got a 4.03 2x2 avg... in the Weekly Competition!


 
I got 3.28, 4.15 and 3.xx (something like 7) The others were 2.51 and 5.17, I'm pretty sure that's better than your avg

BTW, donw at the Weekly Comp


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> I got 3.28, 4.15 and 3.xx (something like 7) The others were 2.51 and 5.17, I'm pretty sure that's better than your avg
> 
> BTW, donw at the Weekly Comp


 
[depressed]You win.[/depressed] For now.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 6, 2010)

27.36 Roux solve, on video... but it didn't save -.-


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 6, 2010)

I was unexpectedly free for a few hours....

Statistics for 10-06-2010 16:59:50

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 29.90
Standard Deviation: 6.30
Best Time: 14.95
Worst Time: 46.59
Individual Times:



Spoiler



1.	25.07	(6,2) (0,3) (1,4) (-1,3) (3,0) (6,0) (0,5) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (-4,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-1,0) (4,0) (3,2)
2.	32.26	(0,5) (0,4) (0,3) (1,2) (6,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,3) (3,4) (0,3) (0,5) (-4,3) (4,5) (4,0) (2,0) (-2,5)
3.	33.22	(0,6) (3,3) (-1,3) (1,0) (1,0) (-2,3) (6,4) (2,0) (-2,4) (4,2) (0,2) (0,1) (0,4) (2,5) (0,1) (0,5) (2,0)
4.	36.68	(0,5) (0,-3) (-5,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-4,3) (0,4) (4,0) (0,3) (0,4) (2,1) (0,4) (0,5) (0,3) (0,2) (6,1) (3,4)
5.	43.09	(0,-3) (3,6) (6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,1) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (5,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (6,0) (4,2) (4,3)
6.	42.24	(0,0) (0,3) (6,0) (5,3) (-5,1) (0,5) (0,1) (-2,3) (1,2) (0,4) (3,2) (5,0) (1,0) (-1,2) (1,4) (0,3) (-4,0)
7.	31.12	(0,-1) (0,-3) (0,1) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (6,4) (2,0) (-3,4) (0,5) (1,4) (3,0) (2,0) (-1,0)
8.	31.86	(0,0) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (-4,3) (4,0) (2,0) (0,3) (1,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,5) (6,1) (6,2) (4,1) (4,2) (-2,3)
9.	28.38	(0,0) (0,6) (-3,0) (3,1) (5,3) (6,2) (2,3) (0,4) (4,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,2) (6,5) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (5,0)
10.	30.50	(0,0) (0,6) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (5,4) (6,3) (-3,4) (0,3) (-1,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,0) (2,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (5,0)
11.	33.16	(0,5) (0,6) (-3,1) (3,3) (0,3) (0,5) (1,1) (6,0) (5,5) (-4,1) (0,5) (0,5) (2,1) (2,4) (2,0) (2,4)
12.	27.89	(0,0) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,4) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,0) (2,4) (6,4) (5,2) (0,1) (5,0) (6,2) (6,4) (-4,2) (-2,0)
13.	35.69	(3,6) (6,3) (6,4) (5,3) (0,2) (0,3) (6,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (6,2) (6,4) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2)
14.	24.94	(0,0) (3,6) (0,4) (6,2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (5,4) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (4,3)
15.	27.34	(4,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (3,3) (0,5) (1,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (4,0) (0,2) (-1,4) (-5,0) (5,2) (4,0) (6,0)
16.	28.78	(0,6) (3,3) (0,2) (6,1) (4,1) (2,2) (-4,3) (6,2) (6,0) (0,1) (0,2) (-4,4) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4)
17.	34.16	(6,-3) (0,-3) (-2,5) (0,4) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (1,0) (-5,2) (0,4) (0,2)
18.	32.72	(-3,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (-3,3) (5,3) (6,4) (3,3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (6,2) (5,0) (-1,0) (-5,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,5)
19.	14.95	(0,6) (0,6) (6,0) (6,1) (-4,2) (1,4) (-4,5) (-5,1) (0,5) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,3) (2,3)
20.	29.46	(-5,5) (0,-3) (-3,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (0,4) (2,2) (4,0) (0,5) (0,2) (2,4) (6,2) (-5,2) (5,0) (0,4) (0,2) (3,0)
21.	21.54	(0,6) (-3,6) (3,1) (-1,3) (2,3) (0,4) (-2,3) (0,3) (1,2) (3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (2,1) (0,1) (-4,5)
22.	26.21	(0,6) (3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,0) (2,1) (0,2) (6,5) (-2,2) (-1,0) (5,0) (3,2) (0,4) (0,1)
23.	26.07	(0,2) (4,4) (0,5) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (-2,0) (6,5) (4,0) (3,3) (1,3) (0,5) (6,4) (6,4)
24.	29.60	(-3,-1) (-2,1) (5,0) (3,0) (1,0) (2,2) (-2,4) (-1,0) (0,4) (5,2) (3,1) (3,3) (1,0) (2,4) (-5,0) (4,0)
25.	40.98	(-3,-4) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (-1,4) (0,4) (-2,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,0) (0,1) (4,2) (-4,2) (-2,0) (4,0) (-3,0)
26.	26.98	(1,-3) (2,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,3) (0,3) (0,5) (4,3) (0,4) (0,2) (1,2) (-2,0) (3,0) (3,0) (6,0) (2,0)
27.	28.46	(0,3) (0,3) (3,2) (3,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (4,0) (1,0) (2,0) (3,0) (1,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (6,0) (-2,2) (0,5) (1,0) (6,0)
28.	39.92	(-3,-1) (-3,0) (-2,3) (3,0) (2,1) (-4,3) (3,4) (4,2) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,3) (6,0) (-4,3)
29.	32.42	(0,6) (0,-3) (0,5) (4,0) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-5,0) (6,0) (3,5) (6,3) (6,3) (4,0) (6,0) (-2,5) (1,0)
30.	28.44	(3,3) (6,6) (-4,1) (6,0) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-4,1) (2,4) (0,1) (4,2) (2,0) (2,0) (-2,2) (0,1)
31.	42.64	(0,-3) (0,6) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (2,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,0) (6,0) (-3,2)
32.	32.55	(0,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (4,0) (3,5) (0,5) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-5,5) (-4,4) (0,4) (4,5)
33.	31.06	(0,6) (3,3) (-1,3) (6,1) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (2,0) (6,0) (6,2) (6,0) (4,3) (-2,2) (0,2) (4,0)
34.	17.57	(0,-3) (0,-3) (6,0) (-3,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (-4,3) (1,3) (3,0) (0,4) (2,2) (-2,3) (3,3)
35.	22.96	(0,-3) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (3,4) (3,0) (1,2) (-2,2) (6,0) (3,4) (-5,0) (3,0) (2,0)
36.	20.59	(4,-1) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (4,0) (0,4) (6,2) (1,2) (6,2) (-3,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (3,4) (-1,4)
37.	36.25	(0,2) (-5,-5) (-1,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (1,3) (0,5) (6,4) (6,4) (6,0) (6,2) (-3,2) (2,0)
38.	24.09	(0,-4) (3,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (-3,4) (3,3) (3,0) (3,2) (0,1) (-2,3) (-3,2) (0,4) (0,2) (4,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,0)
39.	19.74	(1,6) (3,2) (6,0) (6,3) (3,1) (5,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (6,5) (1,0) (6,0) (2,5) (-5,3) (-5,5) (0,4) (-3,2)
40.	29.22	(4,-4) (0,6) (-3,0) (3,2) (0,4) (3,0) (0,5) (3,4) (3,3) (-3,3) (2,0) (-4,1) (-5,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,1)
41.	39.36	(-2,0) (0,-1) (3,3) (2,5) (-5,1) (0,5) (1,0) (6,0) (3,4) (-2,4) (4,5) (6,4) (-3,1) (-3,3) (-4,0) (-5,0)
42.	35.60	(6,2) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,2) (4,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (-3,0) (6,2) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (1,2)
43.	38.14	(-5,-1) (-3,-3) (5,4) (6,0) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (4,2) (0,2) (-2,5) (0,1) (0,3) (2,0) (6,0) (3,2) (2,0) (4,0)
44.	25.03	(-5,2) (-3,0) (-3,4) (-3,0) (6,5) (0,2) (3,0) (3,0) (0,2) (1,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,3) (6,2) (-3,0) (-2,4) (2,0)
45.	23.74	(0,-3) (3,0) (-5,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (4,0) (2,2) (1,0) (4,0) (-4,3) (4,0) (2,0) (3,0) (0,3)
46.	34.48	(1,5) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,2) (4,5) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (3,4) (-3,4) (2,2) (4,4) (6,2) (6,0)
47.	37.20	(0,-3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,4) (5,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,1) (0,3) (0,5) (0,5) (0,1) (0,1) (0,3) (2,1) (0,4) (2,2) (4,1)
48.	38.06	(-2,-3) (0,6) (0,5) (3,3) (-2,3) (2,2) (3,4) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (2,1) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,2)
49.	35.58	(0,6) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (4,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,4) (0,3) (5,2) (-2,1) (0,2) (-4,5) (2,1) (6,0)
50.	32.70	(4,5) (3,-3) (6,3) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (1,3) (-2,3) (0,1) (0,3) (6,2) (6,0)
51.	26.08	(0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,2) (4,0) (3,0) (2,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (-5,2) (4,2) (0,4) (0,4) (2,2) (2,0) (-4,4) (2,0)
52.	20.71	(0,2) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,4) (5,2) (6,4) (-3,3) (5,3) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (2,5) (-5,0) (6,3) (-2,0)
53.	22.86	(4,2) (0,-3) (-1,0) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0) (1,2) (3,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (3,0) (3,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,3) (-2,4)
54.	46.59	(0,6) (-3,0) (-2,3) (5,2) (4,1) (6,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (5,0) (-4,0) (4,3) (1,2) (-2,2) (-3,0) (2,0) (1,0) (4,0)
55.	26.11	(-2,2) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,3) (-2,0) (2,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,5) (6,0) (5,0) (0,4) (0,4) (4,2) (6,4) (6,2)
56.	39.39	(0,2) (-3,-5) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,2) (1,2) (2,2) (6,2) (0,4) (6,2) (4,3) (4,4)
57.	22.80	(-5,0) (6,-4) (0,3) (-4,0) (6,3) (6,2) (6,1) (0,4) (2,3) (-2,3) (1,2) (3,2) (3,4) (-4,0) (2,0) (-2,0)
58.	27.18	(0,-4) (0,3) (6,1) (3,3) (-5,3) (-1,0) (6,1) (5,5) (0,1) (-4,5) (0,2) (0,4) (2,2) (2,2) (0,2) (0,4)
59.	35.20	(0,-1) (0,-3) (0,4) (3,3) (1,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (2,2) (2,0) (4,0) (-2,0) (-2,2) (-4,4) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0)
60.	31.54	(0,5) (-5,-5) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (2,3) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,3) (-2,4) (-3,0)
61.	25.71	(1,3) (6,5) (-3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,0) (0,2) (2,1) (6,0) (-4,3) (4,5) (6,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-3,2)
62.	29.96	(0,5) (0,-3) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (5,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,1) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (6,2) (0,4) (5,0)
63.	31.76	(0,5) (1,-5) (3,0) (0,2) (6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,4) (2,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,4) (2,0) (3,4) (6,5) (0,3) (4,0)
64.	28.76	(-5,2) (6,6) (3,3) (-3,0) (6,5) (-3,2) (4,0) (6,2) (4,2) (0,2) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,4) (-2,5) (-1,4)
65.	22.59	(0,6) (0,-3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-4,1) (4,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,0) (0,2)
66.	21.43	(0,5) (1,0) (-3,0) (6,4) (5,0) (1,4) (2,2) (4,4) (-1,2) (6,4) (4,5) (6,0) (-3,4) (3,0) (1,0) (0,4)
67.	28.10	(1,-1) (0,-3) (3,3) (6,0) (-1,3) (6,0) (1,1) (3,0) (6,2) (-3,2) (-5,4) (0,4) (0,2) (1,0) (6,0) (-5,2)
68.	27.99	(0,6) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (-1,3) (-5,4) (0,5) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-3,2) (2,4) (0,4) (-2,4) (-4,0)
69.	27.48	(0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (1,2) (-2,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (3,2) (0,4) (2,0) (1,5) (3,0) (-4,5) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0)
70.	33.12	(0,-3) (-3,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,5) (6,0) (4,1) (-1,2) (0,3) (-5,4)
71.	26.72	(6,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (1,4) (3,0) (5,5) (6,3) (1,4) (0,3) (5,3) (4,3) (-1,0) (3,0) (3,3) (6,3)
72.	21.25	(0,2) (0,1) (3,3) (0,2) (1,0) (5,0) (-5,0) (5,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (4,0) (0,2) (2,2) (-2,4) (6,0) (4,2) (0,2) (2,2)
73.	27.67	(4,0) (-4,-4) (0,4) (3,0) (1,2) (0,3) (4,1) (6,0) (0,5) (5,2) (0,1) (6,0) (6,2) (0,1) (5,0) (0,5) (3,4)
74.	25.63	(-3,3) (0,6) (3,0) (6,3) (3,3) (2,3) (0,4) (2,2) (4,0) (-3,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,5)
75.	18.12	(4,0) (-4,6) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (5,1) (6,2) (0,5) (-5,2) (-4,2) (6,4) (6,4) (-4,4) (6,4) (6,4)
76.	29.55	(-2,5) (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,3) (3,1) (-1,0) (4,5) (5,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,2) (6,4) (6,0) (0,3)
77.	21.83	(6,0) (0,-3) (3,0) (5,0) (-5,1) (0,5) (0,3) (6,1) (6,2) (6,3) (-3,5) (-2,0) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0)
78.	38.66	(0,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2) (6,4) (0,3) (6,0) (2,0) (4,0) (0,5) (4,0) (-4,0) (4,4) (-2,2)
79.	38.03	(0,-3) (0,6) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (1,2) (4,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (2,0) (6,0) (-2,3) (4,4) (5,3) (-1,0) (1,0)
80.	32.13	(-2,6) (0,-4) (3,0) (6,3) (6,4) (-3,0) (-1,5) (0,1) (6,1) (5,0) (6,4) (0,3) (-2,2) (6,4) (2,0) (-4,2)
81.	33.44	(0,0) (3,0) (1,3) (0,2) (4,1) (-1,2) (0,3) (-3,4) (5,0) (3,0) (-5,0) (6,0) (2,0) (4,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,4)
82.	32.74	(0,-1) (0,4) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (2,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (3,4) (0,2) (5,2) (-5,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (4,3) (-3,2)
83.	23.64	(-3,-1) (0,3) (0,4) (6,3) (-1,4) (4,0) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0) (0,4) (4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (-1,0) (0,2)
84.	26.35	(0,6) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (-1,5) (6,1) (-4,0) (5,0) (0,5) (1,2) (0,3) (0,5) (6,0) (0,1) (-4,2) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,4)
85.	19.37	(0,-1) (-3,-2) (0,3) (-5,2) (4,2) (-3,0) (-2,2) (6,2) (0,5) (6,0) (6,1) (6,3) (-1,2) (6,0) (6,2) (-2,0)
86.	34.94	(0,3) (0,6) (6,3) (6,1) (0,5) (-3,3) (-4,3) (-5,3) (0,1) (2,3) (6,4) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,4)
87.	28.38	(-5,-4) (3,-3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,1) (-4,5) (6,0) (1,0) (4,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (2,0) (-5,0)
88.	31.71	(4,-1) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,4) (6,3) (0,2) (4,1) (2,0) (4,5) (2,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,3) (2,2) (2,0)
89.	35.31	(-3,6) (0,-3) (4,5) (2,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (1,2) (0,4) (-1,0) (0,2) (1,0) (-2,5) (2,0) (2,4) (3,2) (-4,2)
90.	27.13	(0,-3) (6,6) (6,0) (6,0) (6,3) (-4,3) (-5,3) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (2,3) (-4,5) (-2,0) (-4,2) (6,0) (6,4)
91.	35.28	(6,5) (-3,1) (6,0) (6,3) (1,0) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (6,4) (2,3) (6,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (6,2) (4,5)
92.	38.38	(-3,-1) (-5,-3) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (1,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,2) (3,2) (0,4) (0,3) (-1,4) (4,0) (-2,0)
93.	28.81	(6,-3) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,4) (5,0) (1,4) (-4,5) (6,0) (-3,0) (4,3) (4,3) (-4,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,4) (0,3)
94.	33.80	(4,-1) (0,-3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (1,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (-4,0) (4,0) (2,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (4,0)
95.	38.23	(0,5) (0,-3) (6,3) (1,0) (0,3) (2,1) (3,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (5,2) (5,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) (-2,2)
96.	26.65	(0,-1) (4,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (-3,2) (-2,2) (6,0) (0,4) (-2,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,2) (4,4) (0,2) (-2,0)
97.	24.96	(-3,6) (6,6) (-4,1) (3,3) (1,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-1,4) (6,0) (4,3) (0,4) (3,2) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0) (2,0)
98.	27.04	(0,0) (3,-3) (-3,3) (0,5) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (3,3) (6,4) (6,0) (-1,0) (3,0) (-4,0) (-4,0) (2,0) (6,4) (4,5)
99.	24.51	(0,3) (6,6) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,3) (0,1) (6,2) (1,4) (5,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (1,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (-5,4) (0,2)
100.	23.33	(0,-4) (0,-5) (0,3) (3,2) (3,2) (-5,4) (6,5) (4,0) (5,4) (5,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (-5,4) (0,5) (-3,2) (0,3) (1,0)


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 6, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I was unexpectedly free for a few hours....
> 
> Statistics for 10-06-2010 16:59:50
> 
> ...



I love you Charlie! Now don't tell me you'll never be able to beat me at my own game.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2010)

I suck at long averages, then I got this...

*15.74 mean of 100*. 2 DNFs cos of pops. 2 PLL skips near the end, 1 OLL skip in the middle somewhere.

*14.48 ave12*

Both PBs


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 6, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> I love you Charlie! Now don't tell me you'll never be able to beat me at my own game.


 
Pfft, I can try for UK Open but I'm not sure I'll have much time to practise! I used to be more like 26 avg 100. I will have to step it up.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 6, 2010)

Only 1 Sq-1 avg100 today Charlie?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 7x7 ILLusion sim
> 
> (50.37) 1:04.593 52.843 (1:08.588) 50.596 => *56.011* avg5
> 
> ...


 
Presumably you are using this? If so, how do you change the cube size and stop the timer?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 6, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Only 1 Sq-1 avg100 today Charlie?


 
Funny you should say that, I'm frantically trying to fit another one in before I go out


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 6, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I used to be more like 26 avg 100. I will have to step it up.


 


That70sShowDude said:


> Only 1 Sq-1 avg100 today Charlie?


 


CharlieCooper said:


> Funny you should say that, I'm frantically trying to fit another one in before I go out


 
And then she's trying to make me believe that she doesn't have time to practice


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 6, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> And then she's trying to make me believe that she doesn't have time to practice


 
Kris is taking too long to cook my dinner


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 6, 2010)

Statistics for 10-06-2010 20:41:58

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 28.28
Standard Deviation: 5.06
Best Time: 14.83
Worst Time: 39.25



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	35.49	(-5,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,4) (6,5) (6,0) (-3,3) (4,3) (0,2) (0,2) (2,4) (2,0)
2.	33.07	(0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (4,3) (-4,5) (2,0) (4,5) (-2,0) (4,0) (2,5) (2,0) (-4,0) (2,1) (6,4) (6,4)
3.	31.32	(6,0) (0,6) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-4,4) (4,0) (6,2) (4,4) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2) (1,4) (0,3) (0,4) (2,0) (3,4)
4.	34.84	(3,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (5,5) (1,0) (4,2) (1,2) (-2,2) (3,4) (-2,3) (0,1) (0,5) (0,3) (-4,4) (-4,0)
5.	27.05	(0,-1) (0,1) (0,3) (1,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (3,4) (-4,1) (6,1) (5,4) (4,1) (-2,4) (2,2) (2,0) (0,2)
6.	24.72	(3,2) (3,-2) (6,3) (5,0) (-5,3) (-1,0) (-5,4) (0,3) (-4,0) (3,3) (6,2) (1,1) (-4,3) (-4,3) (1,1)
7.	34.44	(0,-1) (0,1) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-1,0) (0,3) (3,0) (3,2) (0,4) (2,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,2) (6,2)
8.	25.16	(0,-3) (6,0) (6,0) (4,3) (-4,5) (-5,0) (0,3) (6,1) (3,0) (5,5) (0,1) (0,5) (3,0) (1,4) (2,5) (3,1) (1,0)
9.	26.96	(0,5) (3,4) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (0,2) (2,0) (6,2) (0,2) (-1,2) (2,0) (4,2) (-3,0) (1,2)
10.	26.38	(0,2) (0,-2) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (3,3) (3,1) (-1,5) (-3,1) (4,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (4,2)
11.	25.99	(0,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (6,0) (6,1) (6,1) (-3,2) (0,3) (-1,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,1) (2,4) (6,5) (4,2) (0,2) (4,0)
12.	34.16	(-3,2) (-5,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-5,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,5) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (-2,0) (2,2) (0,4) (-4,0)
13.	33.52	(6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,4) (0,3) (3,0) (-1,2) (0,1) (6,3) (4,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (-5,4) (2,4) (-3,0)
14.	28.80	(0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (1,0) (6,2) (-3,3) (6,0) (2,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (-1,0) (2,3) (4,1) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4)
15.	27.93	(0,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,4) (-2,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (5,2) (4,0) (6,2) (0,2) (-3,0) (4,4) (0,2) (3,4) (4,0) (5,0) (-5,0)
16.	29.53	(-5,6) (0,2) (0,3) (2,0) (0,1) (6,4) (0,1) (6,4) (2,0) (0,4) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (1,4) (-4,2)
17.	29.17	(-3,6) (3,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (6,4) (6,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-2,4)
18.	25.02	(1,5) (0,3) (2,1) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,5) (0,3) (6,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (-1,4)
19.	39.25	(0,2) (1,4) (-1,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (2,5) (4,1) (-3,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,3) (2,3) (0,3) (6,3) (4,4)
20.	29.77	(-5,6) (0,6) (0,3) (-1,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-2,3) (6,5) (-4,4) (0,4) (4,2) (6,4) (3,4) (3,2) (-4,3)
21.	19.54	(6,-3) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (4,3) (-2,0) (2,5) (2,0) (4,0) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (2,4) (6,4) (1,0)
22.	26.02	(1,-1) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,5) (-3,1) (-3,0) (4,3) (-1,2) (6,4) (3,3) (-5,3) (6,4) (-1,0)
23.	30.94	(0,-3) (0,6) (0,3) (6,3) (4,0) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,4) (0,2) (4,4) (6,4) (2,2) (6,0) (-5,4) (6,3) (-4,3)
24.	20.74	(0,5) (0,-3) (4,0) (3,0) (3,3) (6,3) (2,5) (-5,2) (6,0) (5,5) (0,1) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (4,1) (5,0) (4,0)
25.	23.11	(0,0) (3,6) (3,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (4,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,3) (-2,2) (0,2)
26.	23.78	(0,5) (0,-2) (3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (4,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (2,0) (3,1) (6,1) (2,0) (0,4) (0,1) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,0)
27.	37.29	(0,5) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,3) (3,1) (2,0) (1,4) (-4,5) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-4,1) (-5,0) (6,0)
28.	34.63	(0,0) (3,6) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-5,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,2) (2,0) (-1,4) (-4,0) (5,4) (4,2) (0,3)
29.	30.09	(0,2) (1,3) (0,3) (2,3) (-2,4) (-4,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (4,2) (2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,0)
30.	23.10	(0,0) (0,6) (3,0) (-3,4) (0,5) (3,3) (4,5) (6,3) (6,5) (4,0) (-4,5) (6,0) (4,0) (2,1) (6,4) (6,4)
31.	21.34	(0,0) (0,6) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,0) (5,0) (-5,5) (0,1) (2,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (-5,0) (-1,0) (6,3) (3,0)
32.	29.59	(0,2) (4,-5) (3,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (-2,5) (5,0) (4,1) (-4,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,5) (-5,0) (0,2)
33.	28.00	(3,-4) (0,3) (1,1) (3,2) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,5) (0,4) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,1) (0,2) (6,3) (2,0)
34.	37.65	(0,6) (-3,6) (-4,1) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,1) (-2,2) (4,4) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (-1,2) (0,1) (-2,0) (2,0) (6,0) (-2,0)
35.	25.21	(0,5) (-2,-3) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,3) (6,3) (-5,0) (3,0) (6,0) (5,4) (2,4) (-4,3) (-4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0)
36.	28.27	(0,5) (0,-3) (-3,3) (-2,4) (-3,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,2) (3,0) (-4,0) (-5,0) (4,0) (1,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (-2,4) (6,0)
37.	25.41	(4,-1) (-3,0) (0,4) (5,0) (3,2) (0,2) (1,0) (2,3) (-2,4) (5,2) (-2,2) (-3,0) (-1,0) (6,5) (3,2) (6,5)
38.	26.52	(-3,-3) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (0,2) (-3,0) (-3,2) (6,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (1,0) (3,0) (2,2) (4,4) (-4,3)
39.	21.84	(0,6) (0,3) (-5,2) (4,2) (0,2) (2,0) (-2,2) (-3,2) (-5,2) (6,0) (-3,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (0,2)
40.	32.68	(0,-3) (6,3) (5,4) (4,3) (0,2) (4,5) (2,0) (6,0) (4,4) (3,4) (6,0) (6,4) (-5,4) (6,2) (-4,0) (-1,0)
41.	31.66	(0,3) (0,3) (1,0) (0,4) (5,2) (-3,0) (-2,0) (-3,2) (1,5) (5,3) (-2,5) (-2,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (-5,0) (6,3) (-3,0)
42.	27.37	(0,0) (-3,-3) (0,5) (6,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,5) (0,5) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (4,2) (-4,0) (-2,0) (-4,0)
43.	24.94	(0,6) (0,-3) (0,5) (6,3) (-5,3) (0,3) (3,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (-1,2) (-5,4) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,1) (0,2)
44.	24.14	(0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,5) (0,3) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,1) (5,2) (3,4) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5)
45.	29.04	(0,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,4) (2,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (-2,4)
46.	30.70	(-5,-3) (0,-3) (6,2) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,2) (6,2) (1,0) (0,4) (2,2) (3,2) (2,1) (0,5) (4,0) (-3,3)
47.	38.02	(0,-4) (0,1) (3,0) (-5,2) (-4,4) (-4,4) (0,5) (0,1) (-5,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (-4,3) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,4)
48.	36.44	(-5,0) (0,6) (6,5) (6,3) (-3,3) (6,5) (6,0) (4,4) (0,5) (5,4) (0,4) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0) (0,4) (3,0)
49.	37.75	(0,-4) (-2,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (3,0) (-4,3) (0,1) (-4,0) (-5,4) (-4,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0) (-2,2) (6,0) (2,4)
50.	24.92	(0,5) (3,3) (-2,3) (3,0) (2,3) (-2,4) (-3,5) (3,1) (6,0) (6,4) (0,4) (3,0) (0,1) (2,0) (2,0) (0,5) (6,0)
51.	23.81	(-2,-4) (0,3) (6,1) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (5,0) (0,4) (3,2) (2,3) (-2,0) (-4,5) (4,4) (-4,0) (-2,2)
52.	29.65	(1,6) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (6,5) (0,1) (6,0) (3,5) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (-4,0) (6,5) (-3,2)
53.	22.23	(3,3) (0,6) (-3,3) (-4,5) (0,1) (0,1) (1,0) (-5,0) (-1,4) (1,0) (-1,0) (1,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (2,4) (6,5) (-4,0)
54.	33.55	(3,5) (-2,6) (0,3) (2,3) (-5,2) (6,5) (0,3) (4,1) (2,0) (-2,2) (-4,2) (-4,0) (4,4) (-4,4) (0,3)
55.	30.74	(4,3) (2,-3) (3,3) (5,0) (4,0) (-4,3) (0,5) (0,1) (6,4) (-4,2) (-2,2) (-5,4) (4,0) (-2,2) (1,2)
56.	26.76	(0,5) (-5,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-1,3) (-5,1) (0,5) (3,0) (3,3) (4,0) (2,3) (0,3) (-3,4) (5,0)
57.	33.67	(6,5) (0,-5) (3,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-3,4) (5,0) (-5,4) (0,5) (-4,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-3,2) (1,0) (-3,0)
58.	21.47	(-2,6) (3,0) (-4,3) (3,0) (3,0) (-4,3) (6,0) (1,2) (2,1) (-2,0) (6,0) (4,5) (0,2) (0,4) (2,2) (4,0) (4,0)
59.	23.70	(0,-4) (0,-5) (3,0) (-3,2) (-5,4) (5,2) (-3,2) (0,4) (4,0) (0,5) (2,0) (-2,0) (2,4) (6,2) (0,2) (-1,2) (0,4)
60.	38.30	(0,-1) (0,-5) (-3,0) (-2,0) (6,5) (-3,0) (6,4) (5,4) (6,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (4,1) (-2,4) (6,0) (-4,2)
61.	23.59	(4,-4) (0,-3) (5,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (6,2) (0,2) (1,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (4,2) (4,2) (6,0) (-4,4) (6,4) (6,0)
62.	28.27	(4,2) (3,-3) (-3,0) (5,0) (1,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (-3,4) (-4,2) (-2,3)
63.	14.83	(4,0) (5,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,5) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,4) (4,1)
64.	28.38	(0,6) (3,0) (-5,3) (3,5) (3,0) (0,5) (-5,2) (1,2) (6,2) (-2,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (6,0) (1,2) (-3,0) (5,2)
65.	15.59	(4,6) (0,-4) (0,3) (2,3) (1,4) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,5) (6,0) (6,5) (2,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (4,2) (6,0)
66.	36.12	(0,5) (0,-2) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (4,2) (0,2) (4,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-1,2) (6,1) (5,0)
67.	38.98	(1,3) (0,-4) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (4,0) (5,2) (-2,3) (4,4) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0) (6,0) (-4,1) (0,4)
68.	26.51	(0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (0,5) (4,0) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (-4,5) (-2,0) (0,3) (2,3) (4,0) (-4,3)
69.	27.43	(0,-1) (0,6) (3,4) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,1) (5,5) (0,2) (0,5) (-3,4) (3,4) (6,5) (6,1) (6,0) (0,3)
70.	28.75	(0,-3) (6,0) (-3,0) (1,2) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (2,5) (0,4) (6,3) (-1,4)
71.	28.09	(0,0) (3,6) (6,0) (3,1) (0,5) (0,2) (2,4) (0,3) (0,4) (4,0) (6,2) (-3,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,4) (4,4) (0,4)
72.	20.39	(0,0) (3,3) (-5,4) (-1,5) (5,5) (-4,2) (0,2) (2,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (4,0) (0,4) (2,0) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,2)
73.	28.19	(0,-4) (0,-5) (0,3) (-3,0) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,4) (-3,2) (4,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,2) (0,2) (3,2) (0,5) (6,0)
74.	22.45	(0,6) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,1) (-3,0) (6,5) (4,0) (-4,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,3) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (2,3)
75.	22.63	(-5,5) (-3,6) (6,0) (4,3) (-4,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (5,5) (-5,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (-1,5) (-5,3) (0,3) (0,4)
76.	28.26	(0,2) (4,0) (0,3) (0,1) (6,4) (6,5) (-4,0) (3,4) (1,0) (4,4) (4,2) (0,2) (1,0) (-4,4) (2,3) (0,4) (-2,0)
77.	24.44	(0,-3) (3,6) (3,0) (6,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (4,4) (2,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (3,0) (4,0) (0,2) (0,5) (-2,1) (-4,0) (3,0)
78.	28.66	(-5,3) (-3,-1) (3,3) (0,5) (4,2) (0,2) (4,0) (4,0) (2,4) (6,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,4) (-4,0) (2,4) (2,0)
79.	26.59	(1,-3) (0,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,3) (0,5) (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-1,0)
80.	31.18	(0,3) (0,3) (3,2) (0,2) (4,0) (3,2) (4,5) (5,2) (1,4) (0,5) (6,4) (6,1) (0,1) (-1,0) (0,4) (-2,2)
81.	29.23	(0,2) (0,-5) (6,3) (6,4) (0,2) (3,0) (0,1) (6,5) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (4,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,0)
82.	25.41	(0,6) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-2,3) (-5,4) (0,2) (3,5) (3,1) (-2,5) (0,4) (5,0) (1,0) (0,2) (3,0) (-4,0) (6,4)
83.	27.66	(0,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (-5,0) (-3,0) (5,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (1,0) (6,0) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,4) (0,2) (4,0)
84.	28.42	(0,-1) (0,6) (4,1) (5,3) (6,3) (-1,4) (0,2) (4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,5) (6,0) (6,2) (-2,3) (0,4) (5,0) (3,0)
85.	23.48	(-5,-3) (-3,-1) (3,3) (3,1) (-1,5) (1,0) (-5,0) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,4) (4,2) (4,2) (-2,0) (1,2) (6,0) (3,0)
86.	33.11	(0,-3) (-3,6) (2,1) (-4,0) (-2,0) (2,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (4,2) (6,0) (4,1) (-4,0) (3,0) (5,3) (6,2) (0,1)
87.	27.29	(0,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (4,3) (3,4) (3,0) (5,0) (4,4) (0,3) (5,1) (0,5) (1,1) (-1,5) (4,1) (2,0)
88.	24.04	(6,0) (6,-3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,3) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (4,4) (0,3)
89.	26.77	(-5,5) (6,6) (1,0) (6,3) (0,5) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (5,2) (2,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (4,4) (0,4) (4,4)
90.	29.09	(-5,2) (-3,6) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (1,0) (-4,5) (0,4) (6,0) (3,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,1)
91.	28.26	(0,6) (3,6) (-3,0) (6,0) (2,3) (-5,0) (3,0) (-3,5) (0,1) (0,1) (-3,2) (6,4) (4,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (-2,4)
92.	34.99	(1,5) (0,3) (2,3) (4,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (6,0) (-4,3) (-2,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,4) (-1,0)
93.	24.26	(-2,5) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,0) (-5,3) (-2,0) (6,5) (-4,2) (0,3) (4,5) (4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (2,0)
94.	22.35	(-5,-4) (0,-3) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (1,2) (-4,2) (-2,0) (2,4) (2,4) (-2,4) (0,1) (-4,5) (6,5)
95.	28.60	(0,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (1,2) (3,0) (-2,0) (-1,4) (2,2) (0,5) (1,0) (6,5) (2,3) (-2,0) (-2,0) (4,2) (0,1) (6,0)
96.	25.20	(0,5) (1,4) (0,3) (-1,2) (0,1) (6,3) (3,3) (3,3) (0,5) (1,0) (0,1) (-4,0) (-4,3) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-3,0)
97.	38.86	(0,6) (3,6) (6,4) (3,0) (0,5) (3,3) (3,3) (0,5) (1,2) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,4) (-1,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (-4,4)
98.	27.50	(0,0) (0,6) (-3,0) (2,1) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,4) (-2,4) (2,2) (3,2) (1,4) (6,5) (6,4) (6,4) (0,4)
99.	29.30	(6,-1) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,4) (0,2) (-3,2) (-5,1) (3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,4) (0,3) (5,0) (-2,0)
100.	27.33	(-5,-3) (2,2) (-3,3) (4,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,3) (0,2) (-2,2) (-3,0) (-4,2) (-4,4) (-2,3) (0,2) (2,0)


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 6, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Statistics for 10-06-2010 20:41:58
> 
> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



Homework is done, now finish your plate, go out and don't return before midnight.


----------



## joey (Oct 6, 2010)

I can never be bithered to scramble sq-1 so much.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Presumably you are using this? If so, how do you change the cube size and stop the timer?


Yes. +, Space.

Tilde flips the color scheme.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Yes. +, Space.
> 
> Tilde flips the color scheme.



+ and space do nothing...

3.01 2x2 avg12 with "stackmat" on video


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 6, 2010)

today was nice. First post here in a while...

first:
Average: 9.27
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 7.52
Worst Time: 11.80
Individual Times: 9.26, 9.79, 9.08, 10.22, 9.20, (11.80), 7.84, 8.55, 8.54, 11.46, 8.76, (7.52)


and then:
Average: 39.76
Standard Deviation: 1.77
Best Time: 36.21
Worst Time: 51.65
Individual Times: 38.87, (51.65), 36.54, 38.70, (36.21), 42.55, 38.45, 38.47, 41.05, 42.96, 41.09, 38.96


----------



## Escher (Oct 6, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> today was nice. First post here in a while...
> 
> first:
> Average: 9.27
> ...



Dankoen :O


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't tell me that "Yau" might be superior to normal reduction :/...

(I think maybe it would be a good idea to practise both methods... (for me at least))


----------



## qqwref (Oct 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> + and space do nothing...


Maybe you're not using the right browser.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Maybe you're not using the right browser.



Ok thanks it works now, I tried Chrome and IE8 before, neither work...

EDIT: 2.894 3x3 illusion single (LL skip), 5.689 avg5, 7.283 avg12.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 6, 2010)

3x3 last layer avg100: 3.78



Spoiler



3.20, 3.66, 4.55, 3.69, 4.07, 4.46, 3.19, 4.19, 3.59, 3.77, 3.73, 4.24, 3.75, 4.53, 3.83, 4.16, 3.22, 3.62, 3.64, 4.01, 4.85, 4.58, 3.63, 2.97, 2.85, 3.46, 5.33, 4.94, 2.34, 3.40, 3.79, 3.45, 2.69, 4.17, 3.71, 3.33, 4.85, 3.98, 3.25, 3.61, 4.19, 3.27, 3.98, 4.49, 2.75, 3.54, 2.98, 4.11, 5.53, 3.15, 3.62, 3.87, 3.59, 3.13, 4.31, 3.44, 3.20, 3.58, 4.42, 4.00, 1.30, 4.50, 4.16, 4.77, 3.16, 3.61, 3.34, 3.16, 3.66, 3.55, 4.31, 4.63, 3.95, 3.42, 3.24, 3.60, 4.25, 4.58, 3.52, 4.46, 4.29, 2.99, 3.72, 4.41, 2.82, 4.11, 3.85, 3.31, 6.07, 4.05, 3.86, 4.77, 3.55, 3.95, 1.28, 3.41, 3.55, 3.74


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2010)

3x3 illusion found a faster method

0.778 single, 2.507 avg5


----------



## qqwref (Oct 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> EDIT: 2.894 3x3 illusion single (LL skip)


you can NOT be serious



ben1996123 said:


> 3x3 illusion found a faster method
> 
> 0.778 single, 2.507 avg5


that's better.

anyway, 3x3 illusion:
0.651 (0.281) 0.593 1.086 0.788 0.603 (1.107) 0.922 0.329 0.37 0.557 0.336 => 0.624


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 7, 2010)

Skewb average of 12 PB 15.22
15.94, 11.24, 13.71, 20.58, (10.47), 20.18, 12.46, (20.89), 10.81, 16.03, 17.18, 14.11
STILL haven't got sub 15


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 7, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> [depressed]You win.[/depressed] For now.


 You did well too


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just restrung my first Magic and it seems to be working alright. Somebody popped a string out and I had to take the whole thing apart. Fortunately nothing broke and I was able to put in some new inserts while I had it unstrung. Now I can compete with it on Saturday!


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 7, 2010)

Haowei Fan (the AsR holder) 3x3 a12 9.22s 
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=62797&extra=&page=1


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2010)

Just in general, a great cubing day today.
5 or 6 sub 2:30 5x5 solves (none beat pb of 2:25 though )
Two sub 4 3bld solves, one being 3:20, with 1:25 memo.
I figured out that looking ahead in OH, saves 4 to 5 seconds on F2L , and was consistently 26-27 
Lotsa 14s in 3x3 speed.
Sune set finished (CLL, not COLL. Was a bit of confusion but w/e)
Came up with very ambitious Pyra method, that I think would be quite fast, though all up about 80 algs, that I don't already know. (Or maybe 100+ )
LBL (Layer by Layer) turns into Polish V (kinda.) So FP (Face Permute) turns into... yeah. So instead of making a Layer -1 edge, you make a face -1 edge. First off, I'd learn FP, then generate the set of, "New method" (no name yet), where the BR edge is oriented and permuted (in the V) and the BL edge is oriented, but not permuted in the V.
This would be like, PyraZB 
I should print out my FP algs sometime (and publish them) and get to work on that


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sune set finished (CLL, not COLL. Was a bit of confusion but w/e)


So you're learning CLL now? Damn, I don't want you to get faster than me.

17.12 3x3 avg5. PB, but is still a bit disappointing, considering that I got 3 15s solves. Meh. I used hand scrambles, though.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 7, 2010)

5x5 avg PB

2:23.63


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 7, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> 5x5 avg PB
> 
> 2:23.63



You'll probably still come 7th at MCD, though.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 7, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> You'll probably still come 7th at MCD, though.


 
LIKE ALWAYS~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But hopefully my sub 2 single will come


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 7, 2010)

Onehanded:


Average: 18.18
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 15.58
Worst Time: 23.83
Individual Times:
1.	16.72	B' L2 B2 L B F D' U L R2 U2 R' B' R' D' U2 F2 L R F' U B R' B F
2.	(23.83)	L2 B2 F L' R B' F D L' R' D U B2 R D2 R' B' D2 U2 R' U B L F2 L
3.	(15.58)	F' R2 U F2 D2 B' L D2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 R D2 U F2 D U' L' R U2 B2 F'
4.	19.76	F D' L2 R D B2 F' L2 F D' U B' L' U2 B2 D R' B D2 U' L R2 F2 L' B2
5.	18.06	D' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L R2 D' U R' B2 L' R B F2 L' R B2 D2 L D2 U'

The 15.58 was EPLL skip (I used COLL )


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> anyway, 3x3 illusion:
> 0.651 (0.281) 0.593 1.086 0.788 0.603 (1.107) 0.922 0.329 0.37 0.557 0.336 => 0.624


 
Wut. Slow down plz.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 8, 2010)

12.93 3x3 single solve. It was a PLL skip with anti-sune OLL. It could have been sub 12 if I AUF'd right .


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Wut. Slow down plz.


It's just cross (without caring about the permutation of the edges)...


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 8, 2010)

3x3 OH

Average of 5: 29.99
1. 30.23 D2 B2 F' L' F D' F L2 B2 U' F2 U R D R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D U2 F' L' U F
2. (39.75) F2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' L' U D' R2 F R L' U R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F U B F2 U2
3. (29.66) B' U' F2 D' R D' B2 F2 R2 D' B U2 B' L F U R B D B' L2 R B L2 R'
4. 30.04 R B D U L2 D' F' R' F2 B' U2 D B D2 R2 L U2 B' F L' D R B D R2
5. 29.70 U L U B D' U' F2 L U' R' F' D' F' L' B F2 U2 B2 D2 U L' D2 L' B2 U 

First sub-30 average of 5! 

Average of 12: 33.34
1. 37.76 L2 R D' B U2 R' F' D B2 D' B2 U B2 U F' R' B' U'
2. 36.54 L B D' B L2 U' R2 B' R D L2 B' R2 U L2 U2
3. 32.32 B R F2 L2 F2 L' F' L U L2 D B' R B' R2 U' F2
4. 34.24 L' F' R2 U2 F R F2 R' U F' R2 F2 D' F2 R' D2 R D
5. 30.15 U2 R L U F2 D2 R B U F2 B2 D B U B2 D R' U' F2 B R2 B F' U' F'
6. 30.23 D2 B2 F' L' F D' F L2 B2 U' F2 U R D R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D U2 F' L' U F
7. (39.75) F2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' L' U D' R2 F R L' U R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F U B F2 U2
8. (29.66) B' U' F2 D' R D' B2 F2 R2 D' B U2 B' L F U R B D B' L2 R B L2 R'
9. 30.04 R B D U L2 D' F' R' F2 B' U2 D B D2 R2 L U2 B' F L' D R B D R2
10. 29.70 U L U B D' U' F2 L U' R' F' D' F' L' B F2 U2 B2 D2 U L' D2 L' B2 U
11. 36.05 R' U F' R' D L B U2 D2 B L' B' U L B2 R F U2 F R L2 D R B2 F'
12. 36.34 R U' B2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 D' F' R2 B' U2 L B L' D' B D' L2 D' L' D2 U' R2 

Not sure what my best average of 12 is, but this is pretty good. First four solves were for Weekly Competition 41, so the scrambles are a bit shorter.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2010)

3x3
19.38, 19.47, 22.87, 18.83, 19.95 = 19.60 avg5   

after that I just started doing worse than i have done in a long time...avg12 became 24.xx before i even rolled off all of these sub-20s...


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 8, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> 3x3
> 19.38, 19.47, 22.87, 18.83, 19.95 = 19.60 avg5
> 
> after that I just started doing worse than i have done in a long time...avg12 became 24.xx before i even rolled off all of these sub-20s...


 
why are you so slow


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> why are you so slow


 
because i suck obviously


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 8, 2010)

14.68 non lucky single. But it was a +2.  Could've been sub-13 if I hadn't panicked.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

Skewb average of 12 15.11
14.19, 15.58, 12.92, 20.74, (9.28), 18.71, (23.06), 10.61, 16.87, 17.71, 11.69, 12.08 = 15.11
Grrr.... not sub 15


----------



## Shortey (Oct 8, 2010)

Wohoo!

avg5: 14.72


Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.72
1. 14.51 U F U2 L2 F' B' R' U2 F R B2 D' L' B L D L' R2 F2 L' D' B2 L' R2 D' 
2. 16.10 D B2 F' R D L' F' L' F' R' F2 U' D' F' R' D U2 F B' L U2 D F' B2 R 
3. (16.75) L' F2 L U F2 D' B' D2 F2 D2 L' F' B' R2 F2 L R2 F U2 L F' L F' L D2 
4. (11.87) F D' L U2 R' B' F2 R' F U D' R D' R F' R' U B' U L2 F B' D' F D 
5. 13.57 U2 R' F U' B R' U L' B2 D2 L B' R F2 R L F L2 B R2 F U F U2 D


avg12: 15.99


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.99
1. 16.58 U' B' F2 D B' L F' L D' L D' U' L U' B2 D' U L2 R' U D' B L2 D' B 
2. 16.98 U2 D2 F' L R2 D2 L' R2 D2 U' L' D' F' B2 L' U' B' L R B' U' F' L' F R2 
3. 15.83 F2 R B2 U2 D' F2 D' R B F' L2 F2 L' U2 B' D2 R' L F' L' B' L2 U' R2 D 
4. 15.42 R L2 U2 B L2 D' B R' D2 B2 D' R2 L' U' F' L B' D' R' L2 D' L' R' F2 D2 
5. 13.84 D2 U2 B R F2 D' R2 F' U B2 F2 R L U L' U' L2 B2 D2 F' L D F' R2 U' 
6. (13.43) R B L' U2 R2 F B2 D F B2 U D L' B' R L' F2 R F R B R2 U R' U' 
7. 17.49 B L U2 D' F U2 F' D' U F' L2 D2 U R' D2 R D' U R2 D' L2 B' F2 D L2 
8. (18.78) D L B U2 R2 D2 R L F U2 D' F2 U F B' D2 U2 B F2 R' D B' F2 R2 L' 
9. 15.80 D2 F2 U F' R D R2 U L' R D2 F2 R U' R B U' R' B L' B2 R B L' R' 
10. 16.04 D' B' D R' L2 F U R2 F' L D' F L' R D2 L D' B' U' R U2 L' R F' R2 
11. 17.33 F' U2 B F U2 D' R B' L2 F2 R2 B' D' R' U2 B L2 R2 U' L' B2 L' B U2 L2 
12. 14.61 R' B' U' D' R2 B U R' L' B' L' U L' D2 F L R2 U2 L2 U D R U F2 B'



OH btw.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 8, 2010)

I lost a game of 'rounders' 26 to 5. Woohoo.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 8, 2010)

Quite sucky. I'll learn some more algs before I try again. I did get a few more singles closer to 20/sub 20 though. Pleased.
Statistics for 10-08-2010 15:43:00

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 29.51
Standard Deviation: 5.54
Best Time: 18.51
Worst Time: 41.82


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	34.77	(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (5,3) (1,2) (0,3) (6,2) (6,3) (0,4) (-1,0)
2.	27.18	(0,-1) (0,-5) (6,0) (3,3) (3,0) (-5,2) (6,0) (0,4) (3,2) (0,4) (4,0) (4,5) (-3,3) (3,0) (-2,0) (6,5) (1,0)
3.	27.49	(0,0) (0,-3) (4,3) (-4,5) (4,3) (3,3) (4,3) (6,2) (0,2) (-3,2) (6,0) (2,2) (-2,2) (-4,2) (6,4)
4.	30.09	(0,3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (-3,0) (-1,3) (3,3) (-1,3) (-5,4) (5,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,3) (-3,0) (3,1) (0,4)
5.	29.77	(6,6) (0,-3) (-3,3) (0,5) (0,2) (6,0) (4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,4) (6,0) (6,0) (1,0) (0,3) (5,3) (6,1)
6.	41.82	(0,-1) (1,4) (0,5) (3,3) (-4,3) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,5) (5,0) (0,5) (1,2) (6,3) (5,1) (6,3) (6,3) (3,0)
7.	25.17	(0,3) (-3,-3) (2,0) (-5,0) (-2,5) (0,2) (6,0) (2,2) (-2,4) (2,2) (-4,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (2,2) (-2,0) (-4,2)
8.	36.91	(3,6) (6,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (-5,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,5)
9.	28.50	(3,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-2,0) (-4,5) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2) (0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-5,0)
10.	31.24	(0,6) (-3,6) (6,3) (6,3) (6,5) (4,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (-1,0) (-5,0) (4,0)
11.	30.80	(1,0) (-4,0) (3,0) (6,2) (-5,0) (-3,3) (-2,0) (2,5) (4,0) (4,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (4,1) (0,4) (6,1) (-2,0) (0,5) (4,0)
12.	28.08	(-2,2) (0,3) (0,1) (5,4) (4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (4,2) (-2,0) (-4,2) (-3,0) (6,2) (-4,4) (-4,5) (-2,0) (6,5)
13.	29.97	(0,6) (0,3) (6,3) (-1,0) (-2,0) (6,3) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (5,0) (2,4) (4,2) (4,1) (6,4) (0,2)
14.	33.16	(0,6) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (0,1) (6,0) (-1,4) (0,1) (-2,0) (0,2) (-1,2) (-2,1) (-1,0) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (4,4)
15.	32.89	(0,-4) (0,1) (6,3) (6,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,3) (6,5) (-4,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-1,4) (6,0) (0,2) (6,3) (3,0)
16.	32.95	(3,3) (0,6) (3,0) (3,0) (2,3) (0,1) (3,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (4,0) (-2,5) (6,3) (3,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (4,2)
17.	31.26	(0,6) (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,1) (4,2) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0) (6,2) (3,4) (0,4) (-2,4) (6,2) (6,2) (6,0) (2,4) (-4,0)
18.	30.35	(-5,-4) (0,-3) (6,4) (5,0) (-3,2) (2,5) (0,4) (6,2) (3,0) (2,0) (-1,2) (6,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (-4,3) (4,0)
19.	27.66	(0,6) (0,6) (3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,5) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (2,4) (-4,3) (-2,3) (-5,2) (0,3) (0,4) (3,0)
20.	26.42	(3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (-5,0) (-4,2) (4,2) (-4,0) (-3,4) (1,5) (5,0) (1,1) (5,0) (-1,1) (-5,5) (6,1)
21.	30.31	(0,6) (0,6) (3,3) (6,0) (2,5) (6,1) (6,0) (0,1) (1,2) (6,4) (-2,4) (2,0) (-2,2) (4,2) (2,4) (4,0)
22.	37.54	(3,5) (3,3) (3,3) (-2,4) (3,5) (-3,0) (-1,0) (-4,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,3) (2,0) (-1,0) (3,3) (0,1)
23.	31.76	(0,-1) (0,-3) (6,1) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,2) (-2,4) (5,5) (4,1) (-3,2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4)
24.	23.78	(0,2) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,5) (-2,1) (5,5) (-5,4) (6,5) (0,1) (2,4) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,0)
25.	19.68	(0,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,3) (4,2) (-2,4) (-2,4) (2,4) (-2,2) (2,0) (-2,5) (-5,0) (-2,5) (4,4)
26.	24.08	(1,0) (0,2) (6,3) (-2,3) (6,5) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (-2,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,4) (0,2) (-4,0)
27.	28.14	(0,-3) (-3,-3) (-4,3) (-2,2) (0,2) (4,2) (0,1) (-2,0) (0,5) (-5,4) (-1,0) (-5,4) (0,3) (6,4) (5,0) (6,4)
28.	28.14	(0,-1) (-2,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (5,3) (0,4) (0,4) (0,5) (1,0) (0,5) (2,4) (3,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,4) (4,0)
29.	36.68	(0,3) (6,-3) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,5) (0,1) (-1,1) (3,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,3) (6,0) (6,0) (6,1) (-4,5) (-3,0)
30.	20.07	(-2,2) (3,0) (0,1) (6,3) (2,2) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,3) (0,4) (6,3) (5,0) (0,1) (6,2) (-4,0) (6,3)
31.	32.96	(0,6) (3,0) (1,2) (2,3) (-3,0) (6,1) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,4) (6,2) (6,2) (4,0) (5,2) (-3,0) (3,4)
32.	26.68	(0,6) (6,-3) (-4,0) (-2,0) (-2,5) (4,3) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (1,1) (0,5) (-1,1) (2,0) (0,3) (-4,2) (6,0) (0,1)
33.	31.98	(6,-3) (0,6) (-3,3) (0,5) (2,2) (-1,0) (2,2) (0,2) (3,0) (3,0) (4,4) (-1,0) (-2,5) (3,0) (-2,4) (2,2)
34.	36.28	(0,-4) (0,-3) (1,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (-3,5) (-3,0) (6,1) (5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,1) (0,2) (-5,0) (-1,4) (6,0) (0,4) (2,3)
35.	36.70	(0,-3) (6,6) (0,1) (-1,2) (3,4) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,5) (2,1) (3,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (-3,4) (5,0) (3,0)
36.	31.36	(0,2) (4,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (-5,3) (2,0) (4,0) (0,5) (4,0) (-3,4)
37.	30.00	(4,0) (0,-1) (-3,3) (0,3) (-5,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (2,4) (2,4) (6,3) (1,2) (0,4) (3,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (6,3)
38.	39.99	(-3,6) (0,-3) (0,3) (4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (4,0) (1,0) (2,5) (4,4) (3,2) (6,0) (6,4) (0,3) (5,0) (-5,3) (-1,0)
39.	26.26	(-2,5) (-3,-3) (3,2) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (2,0) (-5,0) (0,2) (6,4) (4,3) (6,0) (5,0) (4,0) (0,3)
40.	35.98	(0,5) (3,-5) (3,3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,4) (-5,0) (1,2) (-2,2) (3,2) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,0) (6,4) (0,3) (6,2)
41.	18.51	(0,6) (-3,0) (0,5) (4,1) (3,5) (6,5) (-5,0) (6,3) (3,1) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,4)
42.	27.75	(0,5) (0,1) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (5,3) (-5,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,1) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (-4,4)
43.	25.38	(0,3) (3,3) (-1,3) (-5,0) (6,1) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,0) (4,2) (6,4) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (6,2) (4,0)
44.	30.81	(0,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,3) (6,0) (6,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (4,4)
45.	34.97	(-5,6) (0,3) (2,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,1) (0,3) (-3,4) (-2,0) (-3,4) (-2,2) (2,4) (5,0) (0,2) (0,4) (3,4) (-4,0)
46.	20.08	(3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (4,0) (-1,2) (-5,3) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,1) (-3,3) (6,5) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (6,1) (0,3) (-1,0)
47.	39.15	(-5,2) (0,6) (6,0) (1,0) (-1,5) (6,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,2) (6,4) (6,4) (-4,1) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,3)
48.	31.89	(0,5) (-3,3) (-2,1) (2,2) (3,3) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (1,2) (5,0) (-1,0) (3,4) (0,5)
49.	26.66	(-5,-4) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-4,0) (0,2) (4,3) (0,2)
50.	28.38	(0,6) (6,-3) (2,1) (0,4) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,2) (5,0) (2,1) (0,5) (4,0) (6,5) (-4,3) (0,3) (2,3) (0,1) (5,5)
51.	26.82	(0,-4) (0,-3) (0,4) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (6,4) (-4,0) (4,4) (2,4) (3,4) (4,0) (-4,0) (-3,0)
52.	30.72	(0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (6,3) (0,4) (6,5) (-2,2) (4,2) (-3,4) (0,2) (1,0) (0,1) (5,0) (-2,1) (5,4) (0,1) (-3,0)
53.	22.37	(6,5) (-5,-3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (-3,2) (4,0) (6,3) (4,0) (6,3) (2,5) (3,0) (4,0) (0,5) (4,0) (-2,4)
54.	27.23	(4,-1) (0,-3) (-3,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (4,0) (-4,5) (0,5) (4,0) (4,0) (6,5) (0,3) (6,0) (4,4) (-2,2)
55.	20.82	(0,-1) (-2,-2) (-3,5) (3,0) (6,1) (5,3) (-5,0) (4,2) (6,4) (0,2) (6,5) (-5,3) (0,3) (2,0) (-3,2) (0,3)
56.	18.91	(0,5) (0,6) (6,0) (0,3) (3,4) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,0)
57.	25.31	(3,3) (3,-3) (0,3) (3,2) (0,3) (3,0) (4,0) (-3,0) (2,0) (3,4) (3,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,3) (3,4) (0,5) (3,0)
58.	35.92	(3,5) (0,1) (3,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (3,2) (0,3) (1,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (1,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,3) (4,2)
59.	26.06	(0,5) (6,-2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (4,0) (6,4) (6,0) (-5,4)
60.	31.23	(3,5) (-3,1) (3,0) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,1) (1,4) (-4,5) (-4,0) (4,0) (-1,3) (0,5) (0,1)
61.	37.92	(-2,6) (6,5) (6,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (-4,5) (-5,3) (6,0) (-3,2) (4,0) (0,4) (2,4) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (0,5)
62.	24.08	(0,-3) (6,6) (5,4) (6,3) (5,0) (1,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,2) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,2) (0,2) (2,1)
63.	32.66	(1,0) (5,2) (0,4) (3,3) (0,3) (0,5) (1,1) (2,1) (2,4) (4,0) (-4,2) (-5,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (6,3)
64.	21.66	(0,5) (-2,-3) (0,3) (6,1) (-4,5) (-5,1) (6,0) (3,2) (2,3) (4,1) (0,2) (6,0) (-5,3) (6,3) (0,5) (6,0)
65.	32.15	(0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,1) (-3,3) (0,5) (0,1) (-3,1) (6,0) (-1,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (3,4)
66.	34.68	(-5,5) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (6,2) (6,0) (-4,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,1) (4,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,5)
67.	34.45	(4,-1) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (2,3) (6,1) (2,4) (0,2) (6,4) (2,1) (3,5) (-5,0) (3,5) (0,3) (6,2)
68.	33.50	(0,5) (3,6) (1,1) (3,3) (5,5) (-2,1) (-4,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (5,2) (0,2) (0,1) (0,4)
69.	23.91	(-3,6) (6,-3) (-3,1) (5,0) (3,2) (6,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (4,4) (-2,0) (-4,2) (0,2) (0,2) (4,4) (4,0) (-4,0) (0,4)
70.	34.76	(0,5) (0,1) (-3,0) (-2,3) (-4,2) (0,2) (6,0) (4,4) (0,3) (-5,0) (-2,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (2,0)
71.	23.78	(0,-4) (0,-2) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,1) (4,0) (0,3) (6,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (6,0) (-1,0) (6,3) (-4,1) (2,0)
72.	35.42	(4,0) (-1,-3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (3,0) (3,0) (-4,1) (-3,0) (4,0) (-3,5) (-1,3) (4,2) (-4,2) (6,4)
73.	28.16	(0,3) (-3,6) (-4,1) (0,2) (6,0) (6,3) (6,2) (6,4) (-2,4) (4,2) (-2,4) (-4,4) (1,0) (-4,2) (-2,0)
74.	30.32	(0,-3) (0,3) (1,2) (0,2) (3,0) (6,2) (-5,2) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,4) (-3,0) (5,5) (3,0) (-3,4)
75.	23.47	(6,5) (0,3) (-3,3) (-2,4) (2,2) (6,4) (6,0) (3,0) (4,3) (5,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (5,2)
76.	25.64	(0,-1) (0,6) (4,4) (0,2) (3,0) (0,1) (0,2) (4,0) (5,0) (0,3) (1,4) (-4,0) (3,2) (6,2) (6,0) (-5,0) (-4,0) (6,0)
77.	25.89	(4,5) (-3,-3) (0,2) (1,0) (5,1) (4,5) (2,2) (4,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (6,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0)
78.	34.54	(4,-1) (-3,-3) (5,2) (2,2) (0,2) (4,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (4,4) (4,0) (-4,0) (4,0)
79.	36.68	(-2,5) (0,-3) (0,4) (0,3) (-4,2) (6,1) (0,1) (6,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (6,5) (0,2) (4,4) (2,3) (2,4)
80.	37.69	(6,5) (4,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,5) (1,0) (4,3) (0,5) (6,3) (4,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,0) (6,3)
81.	28.32	(-2,0) (0,-4) (6,3) (0,3) (3,2) (6,0) (6,3) (3,0) (1,1) (6,5) (3,0) (4,0) (0,1) (-2,1) (4,5) (0,3) (4,0)
82.	19.09	(3,-3) (0,6) (6,3) (6,0) (4,0) (-3,5) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,5) (0,2) (-1,0) (-5,0)
83.	24.95	(0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,1) (6,4) (6,0) (0,5) (4,4) (-3,0) (6,0) (-4,2) (1,0) (5,2) (-3,2) (4,4) (-4,0)
84.	20.16	(0,5) (6,6) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-1,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (-3,2) (1,2) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,1) (4,0)
85.	37.09	(-3,3) (3,-3) (6,0) (6,3) (4,3) (0,5) (0,5) (0,2) (4,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (-2,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,0)
86.	34.91	(0,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-4,3) (3,1) (0,3) (1,3) (-3,4) (5,0) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-3,0) (1,0) (6,2)
87.	31.34	(6,2) (0,-5) (3,3) (-1,3) (-5,1) (6,5) (-5,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,2) (2,4) (-4,4) (0,4) (-4,4) (4,0)
88.	24.17	(-3,2) (0,6) (4,4) (0,2) (-3,3) (6,0) (3,1) (6,0) (5,5) (0,1) (0,1) (-4,5) (-3,0) (6,0) (2,5) (6,4)
89.	20.52	(0,-4) (-5,-5) (5,5) (4,0) (6,3) (0,3) (4,0) (-4,5) (-2,3) (6,5) (4,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,1) (4,5) (0,4)
90.	23.15	(0,5) (-2,0) (3,0) (2,1) (-4,3) (-3,0) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,2) (0,1) (-4,5) (-2,5) (6,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3)
91.	25.07	(0,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-2,2) (-5,2) (6,2) (-4,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,4) (2,0) (0,4) (0,3) (0,4) (4,3) (-4,3)
92.	23.95	(0,2) (3,-2) (3,0) (6,2) (0,3) (0,1) (3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (6,3) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,0) (-2,2)
93.	33.69	(0,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,5) (4,3) (4,0) (-2,0) (2,1) (0,2)
94.	25.64	(-2,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (5,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (4,0) (5,5) (4,1) (6,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (1,2) (6,2)
95.	41.20	(0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (5,1) (0,4) (4,0) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,5) (0,2) (5,0) (6,3) (0,3) (4,3) (4,0) (2,0) (6,0)
96.	33.81	(0,5) (0,-5) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (-4,0) (1,0) (-5,0) (2,4) (-3,4) (-2,0) (-2,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,0)
97.	24.24	(0,-4) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (6,0) (0,4) (2,5) (3,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (6,3) (-2,2) (0,4) (-3,4) (5,2) (-3,0)
98.	34.51	(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (1,3) (6,5) (3,4) (3,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (2,3) (-4,4) (0,4) (-2,0)
99.	34.79	(0,0) (0,-3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (1,4) (0,5) (3,3) (4,0) (3,0) (4,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,5)
100.	24.78	(3,3) (6,6) (-4,0) (4,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (6,4) (6,3) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,2)


----------



## Edward (Oct 8, 2010)

Avg of 61 because I can.
I'm finally back to practicing I think. 



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-08-2010 10:46:33

Cubes Solved: 61/61
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.89
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 10.22
Worst Time: 20.66
Individual Times:
1. 15.99 B D2 L2 R2 D' U2 R' D R2 B' F' U2 B' F' L D2 U R' F D L2 R B2 D2 U
2. 15.94 D2 U F' L U2 B2 F R2 B' D U F2 R F R' U R' B' F2 D U2 B U B2 F'
3. 14.78 U B' R B2 D' F' L2 D' U' B F D L' R B' F2 U R U B2 L R' F' U2 L
4. 16.38 B R2 B L' U2 F2 L R2 U B' D F2 L R' D' U2 B2 D2 L U R2 B L' R B
5. 14.28 U2 R2 U L' B2 D U' F2 D' U2 R D R B2 L R2 D L2 R D' U' L' D' U2 F2
6. 14.50 L R2 U' L2 U L2 R D' U' L' D U' B2 F U R2 D U' B D' B' L2 R B F
7. 15.78 D' R' B2 F' D' B2 L' U' L R2 U L2 D U B2 F' L2 R B D2 B D2 B D' U'
8. 14.44 L R D F2 D' U' B' F2 L2 R B D2 U2 R' F' L R' D U' R2 B' F2 L2 D2 L
9. 14.24 L' R D' B U2 B F R2 D2 B2 D' B' F2 L2 U' L U2 F' L2 R' F U B2 D F'
10. 15.80 F L' D' F2 L2 R B' F' U2 R2 U' L D' B F' R2 U L F' D R U2 B2 F2 L
11. 19.99 B2 L' D2 U L R B2 F' L2 B' F' U L2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D' F2 L' R' U
12. 15.36 U' B F2 L2 R2 B' L R U2 R U L2 U' R D2 B2 L2 R U' B2 F' R2 D' U' R2
13. 12.78 B2 D2 R' U' L D' F' D L2 D2 B2 F' L R2 F2 D' B' F' L' R2 F R U B2 D2
14. 13.02 B' U R B F' R' B D' U B' F D U' L2 B' F' L R2 U2 L' D U L2 R2 B
15. 16.89 F' U' B' F' L' R B' L F D' B' L' R B' D2 U2 F D2 B' D2 B2 F2 U B' F
16. 13.46 B2 F' U B' F L' R' D2 B2 F L2 R2 B' F U2 L U2 B F' D U2 L2 U L B2
17. 14.84 L' B D U2 B2 F' L D' U' L2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 F' D U2 L' F L' R' D' U2
18. 11.92 R U B2 R2 B D F2 R' F' D2 R B2 U2 B U R F' D B F L D B' F' D
19. 11.11 B' L R2 F R' D' B L R F U2 F' L' D' B2 F' R' D' B D F' D' U' L2 R
20. 15.88 L R' B D' L2 R' B2 D' U L R' B2 L' D' R B' D2 R F' R2 F2 L D F' R2
21. 17.33 D' U' B2 F' D' U2 R2 U' B R F2 D' U' L' R' B R2 D U' B2 F R2 U' R2 U2
22. 13.55 L R2 U L2 D' U' B' L D U2 B2 R' D U L2 R B' L R' D U L R' B2 F'
23. 16.38 F' D' L2 B' D U R2 B F D2 U2 F2 D2 U L R2 D' U2 L2 F D U B2 F D
24. 20.66 B L2 R' U' R U L2 R' F' D U' B' D' L2 R' D2 U2 L F2 D' L' R2 B' F2 L
25. 16.00 U R D U' B' R B D R F2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 D L' R2 B' L2 D B F2 D' F
26. 15.91 L2 B F' D2 U2 B2 D2 U L' B F' D' F2 D B2 F2 D U R U2 R' D U' B' F2
27. 15.23 B L' R U2 L' D U L2 R B L F' R B' F2 D U B D U R F2 L' D2 U'
28. 12.79 R' U2 L2 U' B' D2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' R' U2 F D' U2 B' F2 L D L R' D2
29. 14.18 R2 D L' B' D U' R2 D2 B F D2 L' R2 B' L R B2 F D U F2 R F2 D2 F'
30. 15.18 F L' D' U L R F2 D2 B2 D U' B F R B R' B L' R U' L R2 D2 L' R
31. 16.82 D2 B' U2 B' F2 D B' L' R2 D B2 D2 B' F2 U B R2 F' L F D' L D' B' L'
32. 17.22 B2 F2 D2 U F' U B F' R' D U2 L B2 U2 R' F' D2 U F2 D U' F' R' D' U2
33. 10.22 F' L R' D2 U B' F U' L' B2 F D2 U B' U2 L' R' B2 D2 U' F L B' F' U2
34. 14.82 D2 U2 L R2 U' R' B2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 F U L2 U' B U L2 R B2 F' L' D2 U'
35. 15.72 U' B' F' D2 B D' L R2 U' F' U' B' R D' B F L2 B L R D2 U2 F L' B2
36. 14.28 F L' R F2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' F D' U' B2 F2 D U' L' R2 U F L F L
37. 15.03 R2 D' L R B' F2 L2 D L' R' D2 U F' D2 U' R U' L2 B' U2 R F' U L F'
38. 15.20 F R' D' U L' R' D2 U2 B F' L2 R' U' R' B' D B2 U' R D2 U F R U' B'
39. 15.05 U2 R' B L2 R F' U' R2 D U' R B' F L2 B' D' U L2 R2 B2 L' R2 F2 L R2
40. 16.54 L R U2 L' F L2 R' D2 U' L2 R B2 F D2 B R D L D2 B2 F L' D2 B L
41. 15.92 B2 R F' D2 F R F' U2 B' F' L' F' L' D U2 L B2 F2 L U2 R' F' U' L' R
42. 14.80 D' U2 R2 B' F2 L D' B' F2 D U L2 B F2 D' L R D2 L R2 F2 R' D2 U' R2
43. 16.97 D' R2 D B2 F' L2 R' B D2 L D2 U2 F L2 D' F2 D' U L F2 L D L2 R2 F2
44. 12.98 R2 F' D2 U B2 F' U' B' F D2 B F' U2 B2 F L' B' F L' B L D U2 B' U'
45. 14.03 D' F2 R' F2 L B L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' L B' F2 D' U' R' B' F' D2 L R2 U' B2
46. 14.86 B F2 R' B' F' D U F' U2 F D U2 B' F' L' U' F2 U' R' B F' D U F U
47. 12.34 L R2 D U2 F' R U2 B' F2 U L B2 D2 U L' D U B' U R' D' U2 B' R B2
48. 16.84 D2 B F U2 L' R2 F L' R2 B2 U R2 D L B2 F D' F' D' L2 D' L R F L
49. 13.51 B2 F2 D L D2 U' F' D2 U' B L B L' R' U B2 D B F R' F' D U' B2 F
50. 13.87 U2 L2 D' U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 F' D R2 B F2 L2 R B L B F2 L2 D U'
51. 14.20 R B F L2 D B2 U L' F U L R2 U B' F' D' L2 R B' D F D' F' L' R'
52. 15.30 L' B2 F2 D U L2 B2 L2 R' B L F2 D' U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D L R' F2 L
53. 15.71 D B' D' B2 F' U2 F' L' D2 R U2 R' D2 L2 R' B' F' D2 U L2 R B' F' D' F'
54. 13.32 L U' L R' D2 U2 B' R2 D U' R U B' F2 D2 L2 D' U R D2 U B D2 U2 L2
55. 11.40 L B F' D L' B2 L U L' R' B2 F U' B F L B' F' R' D' F' L R' D2 U
56. 12.45 R2 F D' L2 R2 B L2 R2 U B' F D2 L' R D2 U' B L2 R2 D B' R2 B2 D B'
57. 14.93 B2 D2 B' L' B D B F D2 L' R D' U' B2 U B' D2 U2 R B2 F2 R B U' B
58. 13.67 B2 F2 R2 B U F2 L' F2 U2 F2 L R' D F U R2 D' L2 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U
59. 16.37 R' F2 R' U' R' D2 U2 F2 D U' L' B2 D' U B' F L B' F' L F2 L' R' B2 F
60. 13.94 B' U' L B2 L2 R D U2 B' F' D F U2 F R' D2 U' L R2 U F' D B F' R
61. 15.58 U B' F' U2 B' F' L D' R' B F2 D' L R2 D' F U2 F2 R D' U' B D2 R' F



I'm actually pretty consistent :s


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 8, 2010)

Random OH in a pretty cold room lol

15.91, (19.58), 19.51, 15.20, 16.15, 14.70, 18.98, 16.87, 18.28, (10.32), 17.77, 17.74

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.32
worst time: 19.58

current avg5: 17.46 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 17.11 (σ = 1.53)
best avg12: 17.11 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 17.11 (σ = 1.53)
session mean: 16.75


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2010)

800m cycle in 1:44


----------



## r_517 (Oct 8, 2010)

Avg of 1000: 22.53



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-08-2010 21:25:37

Cubes Solved: 996/1000
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.53
Standard Deviation: 3.14
Best Time: 14.89
Worst Time: 37.93
Individual Times:
1.	22.82	L R2 B' F' U L2 B2 F L' R B2 F U B D U' L B' D' L D' L F D2 U2
2.	24.33	D' U2 B2 D U F D U F' D U B' D' U L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' D' B2 F2 D'
3.	28.09	D2 L2 F D B L2 D U2 L' B D U B' F' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R' F D2 F' L'
4.	23.29	B D2 U' L2 R D2 U F D' F' L' R2 D B L' R U' L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' L2 R'
5.	20.32	U2 L R' U B' L D2 U2 F' L R F2 U' R2 B' F' L2 R2 D R2 B F' U B2 R'
6.	22.36	U L2 D2 L2 R' D U' B D2 U B' R2 F2 U' L2 D' U F L R2 D' L R D2 U
7.	24.67	R' F2 U2 L' B U2 B' F2 D' U' B2 U R D B' F2 D U2 F R2 F R2 B F2 U2
8.	20.12	L2 R B R2 F' D' U' R D2 U F L R2 B2 F' R2 U L2 R F2 L F R F2 R
9.	28.86	L2 R B L2 R U' L2 R B F2 D' B F2 D U R B' L2 R B2 R' F2 D' B2 F'
10.	25.09	B2 F' L2 U' B R' F2 D' F2 L D2 L' R2 D' U' F U F' L' B' F' D U L2 U'
11.	23.94	L R U B F2 L2 R2 U R B' L R D2 U L' B2 D' U2 L' R' D2 B' F2 R2 D'
12.	21.52	F' U2 F R2 B F2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 L D' R2 D2 U2 L R F' L U R' D' L2 R2
13.	23.62	B' U' L2 B' R2 F D R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R' U B2 R' U' L2 D' U2 F2
14.	22.67	R D2 U' R D' L B' U2 L R B D U2 F2 L2 B R' D' U L' R2 B' L D U2
15.	20.57	U' R' D2 B F D' U' B D2 B' F' R' B' L2 D2 U L R F' D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2
16.	21.28	B' L2 R B' F' D' B2 L' R2 D F' L2 R D' L2 D2 U' B L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' F
17.	20.99	B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 D2 U L' D' R' F2 U L R' B' F' D2 L' R' D F L U B2
18.	25.60	F2 L R B' U' L2 R' D L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F D2 U L D' B' F R2 B' L2 B'
19.	21.66	L F D U2 L R' D U F' R2 D' U2 L' R U' B' D L' R' B' R' B F L2 R'
20.	27.63	B F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' L2 D2 U B' F2 R2 D2 B' F2 D2 U' L2 B U' L' R2 D L'
21.	24.34	D' U2 R U2 L' D U2 F' L' B F' L R2 D2 U2 F U L' B2 F L R U2 L2 D2
22.	25.64	L' R2 B F' D U B2 F' L' R' B2 F' D L2 F' D U' B' L R B2 F2 U L' R
23.	22.37	F L R2 B D' U B2 F L' R' B F L' D B F2 L' R2 U2 F D U' F' D2 B2
24.	18.50	L' R F' R' F2 L R' F L R' F D2 U' B' R' F2 R D2 L' R D2 L2 R U' F2
25.	21.67	D L' F L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' B2 F' D B2 D U2 F' U' R D' U2 L'
26.	22.20	B' R B' L' R' U F' D L' R2 F2 L' R2 B D R F' D' B2 D2 R2 U' B D2 U
27.	23.74	D2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' R' D' U' L F U' L R2 D U L2 R B' F D
28.	20.65	L' F2 L2 U B2 F D L2 R2 B' D U2 F2 L' R2 U B2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 R' U R'
29.	23.90	F2 L2 R' D2 R B L2 B' U' L' D' U2 B' F D' U' L2 F U2 L R B' F' L' B
30.	25.19	R2 B2 D L R D' L2 D' R' F L2 D2 U' F2 D L' U B F D' B2 F' D B L'
31.	21.99	B L R2 B2 F2 L' R B2 F L2 F D' R B F' L' D2 U' L R D' U R' D F
32.	22.08	D' U L2 D2 F' R' B2 F L2 R2 B R' U' B2 F2 R D B2 R' F' R D L2 R' F2
33.	26.06	U2 B' F L' R' B2 R U2 B R U L2 B' D' U' L2 F2 R' F' D U' F2 D L R'
34.	30.77	L2 B F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 U R B2 U R B2 R2 F' D' B' F' L2 R B2 F' D' U
35.	30.53	B F2 U' B F2 D U2 B2 L' R' U' L F2 D2 U2 L2 B D2 L R' D U2 B F' L'
36.	19.32	U2 L' R' F' L R2 F' D' B2 F' D' B F U R B2 F L' R' F L' B R' B2 R
37.	25.35	D L' B D U B F L R' F' D2 U2 R2 U' L' R B2 F D L B2 F D2 U2 F
38.	24.77	B2 F' D' U L' R D U' B F' U L' D B' F' D2 F L2 D U F D2 L2 R' D
39.	27.08	L2 D U B' U' B' F D' L2 R' D R F L U2 F' L2 B' L2 R' D U L R2 U
40.	31.14	D' U2 B' L2 B F R U' L2 F' R2 D2 R' B2 L2 R2 D2 R' F' L U2 L' U F' L'
41.	25.53	D U' F2 U2 B' F R' U2 L2 B' F2 D U' L' R2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 L D2 R U' R
42.	22.17	D2 U' B' R F L2 R D' B2 F' U2 R' B2 L U B' F R B F2 U R2 F' D' R
43.	21.30	L D2 B D2 U' F' L' R U2 L R' B' F2 D' U' B2 D U2 L' R' U' L2 R2 F L'
44.	24.45	L' F L2 D' B F2 D R2 B2 U2 B' F' R B U' L' D B2 L2 R2 F L' F' U2 B2
45.	19.95	L' R' F' L' R2 D' B2 F' L D' U' F2 D' F' R2 B' D2 B2 F2 D U L' B L R
46.	22.03	B L' D' U2 B' F R' D' L B F2 L R' D2 B2 F U L R2 U L B F2 L R
47.	16.86	D L2 D' U' R' U' B2 U2 R' D2 U' B' L B2 F L2 R' B' F' D' U2 F' L R2 D'
48.	24.67	L' D' U B F2 L' B D' U' L2 U2 L' R B2 R' B D2 B' U B F' U R D U'
49.	20.14	R' F' L2 R' B' F' D' U2 B D2 U L B2 F' L2 F D B' F L D U' L2 R U2
50.	18.29	F2 U2 B' L' D U2 F' L2 R B2 L' B L R D' U2 F D U2 B2 D' L B F2 D'
51.	24.05	L' R' B L2 B2 F' D U2 L F D' U B2 F2 L2 B R' B' L2 R D U2 L' R' D2
52.	20.97	D2 L2 B' U B F' L2 R' D2 U' B' F D L2 B' D B2 F L2 B F' L2 U F D'
53.	24.01	L' D' U' R2 D U2 R' D2 R2 U B2 R D' U2 L B U' B L2 B2 L' R D2 U' R'
54.	22.07	D L' D L' R' D U2 L2 R' D2 U L' R' B L R2 D U2 F2 L' U F L' R2 B
55.	25.89	B L2 R B F L2 R' F U2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 F L' D U2 R' B F' U R B' U
56.	21.96	D' B' F' L2 F2 L R' B D L2 F U2 B' F2 U' L' R B' F' U2 F' D' L R B
57.	29.39	B2 F2 L' F2 D B F L2 B2 D' U B' F L' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' L' R F' D B'
58.	24.55	B2 D2 U L B F' D2 R U' F L2 D' U2 B' F U B F D' U' F D L2 U2 B2
59.	25.30	L B2 F' D' L' R2 U R2 D' U' B2 F' D B' L2 D2 U F D2 L R2 U' B' D U2
60.	24.34	U' B' D U' F2 D U2 R2 B' D2 L B' D L' F2 L2 R B' F2 L2 D2 R F' D2 R2
61.	27.46	L2 U' R' F' L2 R' D B' L2 U' B' F D2 L R B' F2 L U B2 D R' D U R2
62.	18.52	U' B F L D' U2 B' F' D' U2 B' F L' R2 F2 U F L2 R F' D2 L' F2 D2 L2
63.	21.99	U2 F' R2 U B' F2 D F' D U B F L' R' B F' L B2 R2 U' B F2 L2 B U2
64.	25.82	D U B' L' B' D2 U2 B F2 R F D2 B D2 U L' U F2 U2 F R' D U2 F2 U'
65.	16.79	U2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 B F' D2 R D' U L R' D2 U' L R2 D U' R'
66.	18.13	L B L B' F R' D' R2 D L R' D2 U2 B' F2 L R B' D' F2 R2 B' F L R'
67.	22.08	D2 U2 L R2 U' F' D2 U2 L R2 U2 F D L2 F2 D2 U2 L D' U' F2 U2 B' F2 R2
68.	22.09	D2 U L2 R2 D' L' D2 F L2 R' B' L' R2 U' B' F2 D2 B2 D' R' B F2 D2 U R
69.	22.25	F' L' R B2 F' L R2 B F R' F' U L' B2 R' U L R B2 R2 D L B F2 D'
70.	24.26	D2 U' L' D U2 L B2 D2 F2 L R B2 F D2 R B2 D' U' B' D' L2 D U' R' U
71.	19.48	L2 D' U' F' R B' R D U' R' D U' F2 D' L U L2 R' B2 D U R D' B L2
72.	20.82	L2 R' D' R2 F' D U2 L R' U L' F2 R D' U B F' L D U2 B F2 U' L2 U
73.	31.67	L U L2 U2 B U' B2 R D U L2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 L R D U B2 F U F D2
74.	23.85	D R U2 F2 L R B F' U L F2 L' R' F R' D2 U' B' F R2 F2 D2 B' L R2
75.	22.92	L B F2 D2 B' L D2 U2 L' B2 L' R D B2 D U' B' D2 U' L' F' D2 L2 D2 L'
76.	19.14	B F' L' R F R' B' F' D2 F2 U' L R F' L' D B' D2 U' L D2 L2 U L2 D'
77.	24.76	B R' D B2 L' R' F2 D U L B' D2 U R2 B' D U L' F2 D U' L' D2 F L2
78.	24.44	L' R2 U' F2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' D2 U F' D2 B F2 D U2 R B L U' L' R2 F U'
79.	20.80	B' F2 D U L D U B F2 D2 U' L' U R U2 L2 F' R F L2 R2 B2 D' R2 B'
80.	30.00	L' R' F R' B F' D2 U2 L' R' D2 B' D2 L D2 U' L2 U2 L2 D L' B' F2 L' R
81.	22.48	B F' R' F2 R D U2 B' F2 D' U' L' F2 D2 B' D' U' L' R2 U F' L2 F U2 L
82.	21.70	B2 D2 U' L' F R' B F2 D U2 B F2 R2 U' B2 F' R U' B' F2 D U2 B' F U'
83.	25.06	B D2 U L R D B F D2 U' B' F' R2 F L' R2 U' L R' U R' F' L' D2 U
84.	22.55	L R B F' U' F2 R D L R B F L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' B' F2 L R' U B2 F
85.	21.36	B F' U2 R' F R' U' R F2 L2 R' U2 L' B2 F' R' D U2 F2 D' U2 B' D' L' R
86.	26.08	B F' D' L R D B2 U' B' D2 U R2 F' L' F' L B D U2 F' U2 R B' R2 F'
87.	22.64	D' L' B' F' D U L' U2 L' D2 U2 L R2 D' U' L2 R' D' U2 B2 R' U L' R U'
88.	22.36	L' R D U' L' B F R' D' U2 L R' B2 U' B' D U' B' L' D L2 F R F2 D'
89.	24.71	B2 D B2 R2 U2 L' R2 B2 F L R U' L F2 L2 D' U2 B' F D2 B F U2 B2 F'
90.	25.34	R2 U2 L' B D B2 U B2 F' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 F2 U' B F' D2 U2 B F L' U2 L2
91.	20.17	B2 F D U R' D U2 R' D R2 D2 B' F' L2 B' L2 D2 L' R U' F2 U L D2 L2
92.	27.57	D2 L2 R' F R' F L U' R2 D' U' B U' B2 F2 L' R' B2 F U' L R B D2 L
93.	24.94	B' L2 U' B2 R U R D2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R' D' B' L2 R D2 U2 L' F U2 R2 U'
94.	19.56	B2 F' L2 R U L B F L' R' B F R B' F R D' F' D2 F2 U B2 D' U2 R
95.	19.47	B' F L2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 B2 F2 R D B' F L' R' U' R' D U2 F R2 D' U2 R'
96.	25.69	D B' F2 R' U B F R F' D2 R F L' D' B' F R2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 B F2
97.	22.72	L2 R D' B F2 R' B' F' L2 R2 D B2 F2 L R' B' L R' B' F D L F2 D2 U'
98.	20.25	B2 D' U2 L2 U2 F L U L2 B' F D' B' D U F D2 R' B F D U R' D B
99.	23.17	L2 F U L R' F2 R2 F2 U' F D' U2 B F L R' F2 R' F U' B L D' L' U'
100.	22.02	L2 D2 U' B F' L F L R B' L' D F' L' R' B U' L R2 F' L R B F2 R
101.	23.92	B2 R B2 F' L' R' F' D B R' U2 L R2 D2 U F' R' F' D' L2 U R B' D F
102.	33.52	L R2 F L' R' B2 D L' R B' L2 D' R U2 F' D U' L U B F D2 U' B' R2
103.	23.73	R2 U' L D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' D F D' F' R U' L D' U' B2 U L2 D'
104.	25.44	B' F2 R' B' D B' F' U L2 F2 D R' D' L F D U' L' U R U B2 U2 L D2
105.	21.45	D' B R' D' U2 L' R2 D2 U R' D2 F' R' D' B2 L' R D' L2 R2 B2 F' D' B' D'
106.	19.48	R2 B' F2 L2 R' F L2 B2 F2 L R2 B R' B2 D2 U' F' D2 U2 B U2 B D2 L U'
107.	20.01	R2 U L R' B F L R' F' U F' D2 L' F2 D B2 D' L' U2 L B2 D' U2 L2 R2
108.	32.04	B' F L R D2 U R U2 B2 R2 F D L D' U' B2 F' U' B' F D2 L2 D U B
109.	31.16	D U F L F2 U2 L2 R2 B U L U B' D U2 R' F' D U2 L' R2 F' L' F' L
110.	19.34	R' D' L2 R' D2 U' F L2 F' D F' L U2 R2 U2 L U' R2 B' L' R' U' B2 R' D
111.	27.25	D' F' U2 L' B F2 U2 F' D U' B' F2 R' B L' F L2 U' R' D2 R D' L2 R' F
112.	28.02	D2 L' R' U R B2 L' R' U' B2 F' U2 F L R F' R' D' U2 R2 U R U' R2 D2
113.	23.52	D2 U L2 R U2 L' D' U R2 F2 D' U R' F' D U' L2 F D' U' B' F2 L U2 R'
114.	23.60	B' L' U' F2 D U L2 D' L' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R2 B F L' R F' L D U2 F2 U'
115.	28.84	B2 F D U B D2 U R' D' U' B2 F2 R D L' U2 B F2 D2 U B F2 D U' L
116.	20.23	B F' U' B2 F' L B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 F D2 U' R B2 L2 D' U2 R D2 U2 R U'
117.	23.08	L' F' L' R' U' B2 D' U' L' F2 D L F U2 B2 D' U R' F' R' B' U F2 L2 F
118.	21.08	B F L2 R B2 U2 R D' U2 L2 B' F' D2 U' R' D U2 R B U2 L' R' D' F U2
119.	20.15	B' D' U L2 D2 L' D U2 L' R F R' B' F L F2 D2 U2 R' B F D F D' U
120.	23.64	U L R2 F2 L2 B' F D2 F' D2 B' D R2 D2 U L' F D U2 F2 U B F' L U
121.	19.71	U B' D' F D2 U2 L' R' B' U2 F' R' B F2 L D2 U L' R2 D U2 L' R' U L'
122.	24.06	L2 D U B' L R' D2 B F D R U2 B2 D2 U L' R B2 F L2 R2 D' U2 F' D
123.	21.63	D2 B F' R' B2 F' D' U2 F' D B' R U B2 L2 R' U R2 D2 U' L R B' L2 D'
124.	23.38	B2 F2 U' L2 B F' L R2 F2 L2 R' B' F' L2 B' F2 U2 B L2 F2 D B F2 L2 B'
125.	24.92	L U2 R2 D2 R2 U R D2 R' B2 F' D U2 L2 D' U2 B2 F D U2 B' F' L B' U'
126.	23.78	D' B' U' L' B2 F' L' R2 B2 U B F' L' R B D' U2 B' U' B L R2 B' D2 U'
127.	23.18	B' F D2 R D' U F' L R2 U' L2 R F2 D' B U' R' D2 U2 L' D R2 B' F' R2
128.	23.31	D' U' R' U' L' D' L2 F2 L D' B R U2 B' F' R B2 F D B F R B2 D U2
129.	16.58	F U2 L' D2 U B' F2 D U2 L' R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L R B2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U2
130.	21.99	R U2 R U2 L B U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 F D' L2 U' F' D2 B' L2 R2 F2 D' U
131.	21.55	L' D' L' D2 U' B R' D U B' L' R' D2 B2 F U2 B' R D' L R F' L2 R F'
132.	22.29	D2 U2 L D2 L U B D2 U' F' D2 U' L R' D U' L2 U' B D' U' B' F' L F
133.	21.44	D' F2 U B' F2 L' F2 R U' L2 F D' R' B F' L R D U2 L' B2 D' L2 D U'
134.	25.92	B L F2 L' R B2 F' L2 B R U B F2 D U' F2 L2 R' F' D' F2 R B L' R
135.	22.37	R B F D' B2 F' D U' B2 F U' L' R B' F U2 L D U' F L2 F2 L2 R' B2
136.	26.43	R' F L R' D B' F' D L D L' U' F2 L' B2 L2 B' F L R' U B2 L2 U2 B2
137.	17.81	D U L D2 B' F2 D2 U L R' B' D2 U' R' D2 U2 L D U L' R2 B U L2 R
138.	18.88	B' F L' B L' R' F D' U' R2 B F' L2 U2 R2 D' U' F' L2 R2 B2 D' U B' F'
139.	15.69	B U' L U2 L D' L2 R' F' R D2 L2 R2 B F2 U L R' F D2 B' L' B' L2 U
140.	21.05	B2 F2 U' R D F2 U' R F L2 R' F' R2 B F' R D2 F' U2 F2 L2 R D' L' D'
141.	14.89	U2 L' B2 U' R U L2 R2 U2 L R' D F D B' F U2 F2 D2 U F D2 F2 L2 R2
142.	27.14	B' D2 B F U2 L2 R' D' U R2 B' L' U2 F2 D F U2 F2 U2 B2 F L' F2 D2 U2
143.	24.64	L2 R U2 L D2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F2 L R' B' L F2 U2 L R2 D2 U R U' L R2
144.	19.35	D R D2 R2 B U B' F L2 D2 B' D2 U L' B2 U' R B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R B' R
145.	18.41	D B2 U L' R U B' D2 U' R D' U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D U' R F2 L' D'
146.	23.60	R' D' U2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R' D' U L' B L' R2 D' B2 F D' F' L2 R' F
147.	23.42	L2 R2 D' B2 D F' L' R2 U B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F D U2 B L R' D2 U2 B2 D U
148.	DNF	R2 B F' R2 B F' U' F L' R2 D2 U2 R F U2 L D F2 D' U B2 F L' R2 U2
149.	25.23	U B R U' L' R' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F2 L' D U2 R B F U2 F2 U R2 F2 U F'
150.	22.05	D2 R2 D U' F' D U R B2 D' B2 F' D2 U' F2 D2 F D2 R' B R' B2 F2 L' D
151.	22.76	B2 R D U2 B' F L2 R2 D' B' F R' D2 U' L' F2 L' R2 F' R2 B2 L' U B F2
152.	21.33	B R' U' F L' B U F2 R' F2 L2 D' U' L' B' F2 L2 R2 F' L R2 B L' F2 L
153.	19.80	F U2 B F' U B' R' F2 D U2 B' F D' U L D B' F' L R2 B' U F D2 B
154.	20.87	F2 L2 D2 U' B' R' B2 F' U B2 F2 D' U F D' U' B F' R2 D2 U L U B' F2
155.	22.17	L2 D2 B' F L' F' R B2 R F R2 D' U' B' D' B' L U2 B2 F L R D' B2 F2
156.	23.13	R U' B2 F2 L' D R U' F U R B' D2 F2 D2 U B2 F' U' L2 R D2 B' R B
157.	22.40	F L' R B R' D2 B' L2 R' U' L' D2 U' B' F D2 U L D U2 R2 B D2 B' F
158.	23.31	B F R' D U2 R D L D' R' D2 U B' F D L' D2 R2 F D' B F L2 R U'
159.	26.94	B2 F' L2 D' U2 B' L R2 B F2 R U2 F2 D' U' L D' U B F2 L2 D U' R D2
160.	23.53	F' U' L2 D2 B2 L' D U' R U' L' R' D' L U B' L B' L2 B' D' U L R B
161.	21.30	R B F' D' F2 D' L' D' U L B D' L2 U' L R F' R B' F D R2 F2 R U'
162.	26.65	U2 L2 R2 F D' U' L' R' B' F R2 F2 R U' F2 L' B2 F L2 R2 U2 L' B' U F2
163.	17.12	L2 B' L D2 L2 R' D' L R' D' F2 D U2 B' F L' D U F R2 F2 D' U L2 R'
164.	23.31	L B' D' L' D F L2 F' U2 F D2 L R D' B F L B2 D' F L2 D U' R2 B'
165.	24.31	L' R2 F2 L' R2 U' R2 B2 F' U L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L R B F D U B' R D R
166.	20.68	B2 L2 R F' R' F' L2 R' B' D L R2 D B' L2 R B F2 L F2 L' R' B' F2 R
167.	21.94	F' D U2 R2 B F' D2 R2 B R' F2 R B R2 F' D' U' B F' R' D2 L' R' D U'
168.	24.91	D B2 F U2 L' R2 D B F2 U' B2 F' U2 L' R D2 L2 R2 D2 U F' D' R' D F2
169.	24.59	R' D U' L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 D B2 F U R B2 F' D2 U' B' U2 B' F U2 F U'
170.	20.19	L2 R2 B D' U2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' D2 U2 L' F U L' R U' B F' R' U B2 F2 L2
171.	21.90	B F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R' D2 U L' R2 D' L F R' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 L' D' U
172.	19.84	F' U2 B' D2 L R2 D U' L2 R' B2 U' L2 R2 B' F2 R U' F' U B' F2 D U F2
173.	22.48	D U2 L2 B' D2 F' D U F L' R D2 U R U' L2 B2 F' R2 B2 L2 R' F2 U2 F2
174.	23.41	L2 D' U R U2 R D' U2 L' R2 B' U L R2 D' L R D' B' F' L' U' F' D2 B2
175.	21.26	D' U L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 U R B' F2 U' R B F2 D U' R D2 U' F' D2
176.	18.92	R D' U' L' D2 F2 R' D F2 R2 F' D F U F L U2 F R2 B F2 U2 F2 L2 R'
177.	22.95	B D' L2 B2 F U R2 D B R2 D2 U' F' L' R' B U L' R2 D B F L R' D'
178.	23.93	B L2 U L' U B' F R B2 F' D F L' U2 R B U2 L2 U F' R B' U2 F2 U'
179.	21.80	F' D' U2 L2 D2 U L D2 U2 F2 D U L D L2 U' L' R2 B2 U2 F L U2 L' F2
180.	19.31	L2 B F' D' U' L' R2 B F' R' D2 U' L R B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B D' L2 B U'
181.	21.03	L' R' F2 U' L' R' U2 B F' D' B2 U' B F' L R2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B F
182.	22.26	B L2 D' U' L' D U' B F U2 B' R' F R' F' R2 F' D' F' U' R' D2 U L' R2
183.	19.27	B F2 L' U' R2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D U' F' D2 B D2 U' B2 D' B' R2 B U2 L F2
184.	21.23	L' R D U2 L2 R' B2 F2 D U' L D B F D' F' R D' B2 F' D2 L2 D2 U L'
185.	21.42	D' R2 F' L' R U' R D' R2 B L B R D R2 D2 U2 B F' D2 L R D2 B F2
186.	20.58	F2 D U L' R2 D U L2 R' D L2 R2 B' U' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 D' U' L' R2 B' F2
187.	21.96	D B2 F2 D U' L R2 B' F' D U F L' B2 F' L' R2 F2 D' F' D U' B2 F2 D2
188.	25.26	D' U' L F R' D U2 F2 D2 B F' L F D B' F2 L' R' F U2 L' R' U' L F
189.	20.40	B2 F D2 R' U' F' R' D2 R' U' F' L' F2 U' R F2 L2 B2 F' U L2 R' F2 R' B2
190.	27.66	D2 U R B' R2 D2 U' R2 B R2 F' L2 R' U2 F D2 U R' B U' L2 F' D' U2 L2
191.	24.63	B' F R2 F R2 D' B' F L' D' U2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 U2 R' D' U' L' R D' U2 L
192.	17.68	F D2 F' D R U' R' F2 L2 R' B D' U' R2 D2 U B2 D F D U' R2 U2 L D'
193.	23.19	D2 U' F L2 R F2 L2 R F2 R' U2 R F' D R' U' L' B' L' F2 R' F L B2 F'
194.	22.44	R2 B2 F D U2 F2 L F R' D R D U R' B F2 U L' D B2 F' L' D' B' R'
195.	22.20	R2 B U R2 D' R' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 U' L' R' F2 D2 B2 F L' R2 U' B' F L U2
196.	29.42	D B' F U' R2 B F' D L' R D2 L2 B R' F U2 R B D' U2 L U2 B' U2 B'
197.	21.95	F U B2 F' U R2 D U L B D2 U2 F' R' U2 L' R U F U' L2 R2 B2 D F2
198.	27.78	D B F D2 F L R2 F' D2 U2 B F L D R F' R D2 L2 F2 R' D2 U R U'
199.	21.12	D R B' L' B' D U' L R D2 U' F D' U2 F2 L R2 D U' L R2 U' F2 L2 U2
200.	17.15	D2 U L2 R2 B' F2 R F2 R' D U' F' D L2 F U2 L' U2 L' D' L2 R' U' F' L2
201.	20.46	B F' L B F2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 L R F R' D F' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 F L2
202.	26.84	D' U2 B D2 U L R F' L' R2 D' U B2 F L' U2 B F2 L' B D2 U' B' F2 L'
203.	23.20	L F D L' R' F' U B' D2 U' L2 R B2 F R' B F2 L2 D2 U L' R D' L' U'
204.	24.79	U2 B U F2 R2 D2 F L R' B' F' D L2 R F2 L' D R D U' F R' D B2 F
205.	23.64	R D' L B' F' U2 L B F D' B' D' U B F2 L2 R2 U2 B' F U2 B' D2 B L
206.	23.58	B D' U B' F' D U2 B F2 L' D B U' F D' R' D' U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 B
207.	27.84	F' D' R' U R D' U2 B' F D2 L R B F D' F D U' L' R2 F2 D L R' B2
208.	21.28	L2 F2 D U' L' B' R D' L F' L2 B2 D B U2 F' D U R' D' U' L D L2 F2
209.	26.48	F L' B2 U B' D' U B2 F' L R2 U L R' B' L2 U2 B2 F R U2 B' F L R2
210.	25.80	D R B R B F' U' L' B' L D F2 D' L R' B2 F2 D' U2 F' U' L2 R2 D2 R
211.	27.19	R' B' L2 R B' F' L B' D2 B F L2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 F U2 R' D' U2 L'
212.	23.07	D U' F L R D' U2 R' U' F L' R' B' D' L R D2 B2 F2 D' B' D L F U
213.	26.91	D' U2 L R2 B2 D' U B R2 B F2 U' B' U' L2 R D' U' B F L R B' D L2
214.	23.34	L R2 D U F R F' D U' L2 D2 U2 B' F D2 U L' R2 U L2 F' D2 B F' U
215.	21.84	R2 D U B F L D' U2 R' F' D B2 L' R F' R F2 D U' B U2 F2 L R' F
216.	21.41	R' D L R' D' U2 B' L B' L' R D' B2 F L2 R D R F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B F2
217.	22.81	D U2 B' U2 B' D' L' R F2 L' R' D' U' L R B F2 D' F2 L F' R2 B2 R2 B'
218.	22.94	B R U' B R D2 B2 F' L2 R D U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U B L2 F U2 B2 F' R2 D2
219.	23.60	L2 B F D2 R' D2 B F2 L2 R2 F' U L' R D' U' L2 B' F' L' R' U' F2 R B2
220.	22.58	L B R' F' L' B L' R2 F R U B U2 B D' U2 F2 U' R2 F L2 B2 U R2 U2
221.	17.58	L2 R B' U2 F2 L' R2 F' U' B' F2 D' L D U F2 U2 B F2 D' U' L' B' D B2
222.	26.69	L2 D U L2 D B2 F' D U2 B2 U' F' U2 B F D L B R2 B' F2 D' U B2 F'
223.	18.63	B F2 U L' R' B2 F' L' D2 U' L2 U' F' D U' R2 B' F R' D2 L' R' F2 R U2
224.	23.41	L' B' D L F U2 L2 R' B2 D U L R2 D2 U' F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' F2 L R F'
225.	21.23	F D U2 L' R' F D' R2 F' D U L R2 U B' F' L R2 F2 U' R D2 U R U2
226.	18.20	R' B L U' R' B' F2 D U R U F2 R' D' U2 B' F2 D' L2 U2 B' F L2 U F
227.	29.66	L U2 R2 U' R B L' R B D B2 D U2 L2 F D' U L R' U2 R' U' L R F
228.	18.66	B' F2 D' U B' F L B D U' B' D2 R' D' L R2 B2 F' L' R2 F' L' R B2 L
229.	23.81	D R B D U F' R U' L2 B F' L' R F' L' U' L' D R B F L D' U2 L'
230.	21.32	D' B D U' B2 L' B2 D' U R B2 D2 R D2 U2 R B2 F R2 F L2 R' D L' R2
231.	20.20	L' D U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B L R B2 F2 D2 B U2 L R' U2 F2 L' R2 F'
232.	22.15	L2 F2 D U' F2 U' R D U' B2 F' L R B2 F' L2 B' F D' L' R2 F2 R2 D' F
233.	23.61	U L' R D' L' R2 F L B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L R' U B U R2 B' L2 R' U
234.	18.81	B F2 L F L' U B' F' L' F D F U2 R2 B D U B' U2 F2 L' R' B2 D F'
235.	22.40	U B2 F U2 B F2 U R' B2 F' L2 R' B' D' U' L B F' L' F' L2 D' U F R2
236.	20.56	B' D2 L' R2 U2 R2 B2 L R' B' L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' B F2 L B F2 R B F'
237.	20.78	L2 R F U2 B F' U2 R F2 R D L' R' F D2 U R D' U' L2 U' B F L' R
238.	22.37	R2 D' B2 F2 D2 U L R' F' D2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' L' F' U' R2 D B L' D2 U B'
239.	20.72	B F' D U2 L B R2 D B' F2 L D B F' R B2 L2 R B F' L2 F L' D2 B'
240.	19.80	D2 U B' R F' L R D B R B' U F2 U B2 F U2 L' R2 B' F2 L2 R' B' U2
241.	23.39	B' F2 R2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 B U' L2 R2 D' B2 F' D2 U B' U2 L' D' F2 R2 F U'
242.	20.53	U2 F2 D B2 F' L D2 B2 L D' B2 U' B F' L2 B2 F' D L2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 L
243.	DNF	L R B' F' U' L F2 L' R' D2 F U2 B R' F D B L R' B' F D2 B' F2 U'
244.	22.61	R B2 F' D2 R2 B U2 L B' L2 R B2 F2 D' U B' F' D2 U' L' R2 D U B2 L2
245.	19.67	L' R U' F' D2 U' R2 B' R B2 F' L' B F' D L2 B' F' D2 L D2 F D B F'
246.	21.71	B' L R' D B' L' R' D B F' D2 F D' B2 R2 B2 F L2 R' D U B F2 L2 U
247.	19.41	R2 U' F U B' F' L' B R2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L R D R2 D' U B2 F' R U' B2
248.	21.72	L2 F D L' U2 L2 B L' R2 F2 D U' F' L' B' D U' L2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2
249.	22.43	L2 U' L' B F2 R' D2 F U2 R2 D' U' R' D R' D B2 R2 D B2 F' U2 B F' R
250.	20.73	D' L2 R2 D F' D2 L2 B2 U R D U R2 F' L R' B F L' R' U' F' L R U'
251.	21.76	U' R' U2 L2 B U' R' D2 L R' B2 F' D' U' F L' R' F2 D2 F2 D' F' D2 L U
252.	19.04	R2 D2 U F' D U2 L' R U2 B' F D2 R' D2 U' B2 D2 R' F2 D' U B' D B' D
253.	27.62	D R B2 D U' R B R2 U' B' L F D' L2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 D U B L' D2 L
254.	18.17	L2 R2 B' D' U2 L R' D' U L R2 D L R2 U' L' R' B2 L2 B' F R' B F2 L'
255.	24.12	L2 F2 D U' L' R' B' F2 U2 B L' D' U2 B F' R F2 L' R F2 L2 R2 U' L' R2
256.	22.99	D2 U R U L R B F2 U B2 F2 L D' L2 R D2 L' B2 F2 D2 U' L B L R
257.	23.80	U R' U' B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D U B2 F2 D' U B' U L2 U L B D2 L U B F2
258.	21.54	B2 F U' R F' R' B D R' B' F L' R2 U2 B' F D2 U2 L' R D2 U F' L D'
259.	22.76	F' L R2 D' L' B' U2 L U' L' R2 D' U2 R' B2 L' B F R2 B' F L R D' L
260.	20.61	R U2 R' F L R D2 U2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 R' F' L R' B' F' L R2 D' L B2 F'
261.	24.52	R2 D' U' L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 U F U' R' F2 R F' D U F' L' R' B U L B
262.	27.72	L2 R F L B F' D U L B2 R B2 F' L R B' D' U F2 U R' D U' B R2
263.	25.03	F D' L' F' L2 B' F L B' R' B' F2 U2 L' R U2 B F2 U2 B2 D F U B' F2
264.	34.74	U2 B F2 L R' D L' B F2 L' R2 B' F2 L2 B F2 R' F L2 R D2 R' F L R2
265.	21.54	D B' F U' F2 U' B2 D' R' B2 L' B' R U' L R2 D' B2 U L D2 U' B2 F D'
266.	20.91	D L R' U2 B F2 D' B2 F' L2 R' F2 D' U L U' R2 D2 U L' D2 F2 L2 B2 F'
267.	20.04	F2 D B F2 U F D U' B' D' U2 B2 F2 U' B F U' B L R' D2 B2 D U2 B2
268.	19.76	B2 F L R D2 U2 B2 D L B F L2 U2 B R B F2 R' B' F2 L' R' B' F' L2
269.	21.37	R2 B' F' L2 B L' R2 U2 B' F R2 D2 U L R2 F2 L2 D B' F2 L2 B2 L' F U
270.	21.94	F2 R' D2 U2 B R' B2 L R' U R' D' B' U2 L2 R2 B' F U B U B D2 U F2
271.	20.44	B' F' L' R' B F2 D2 L2 D' U F2 D B R' U2 B L B2 F' D' U' F2 L2 D2 B2
272.	22.82	D' R D L2 R B' D' U' B' F' L' U' L2 D L2 U B2 F D' U2 B' D U' R' U'
273.	17.84	L2 D U' B2 D U' R' F D2 L2 U' F' R B2 R B2 D' F R D U' L2 R B2 D
274.	26.72	B2 D2 F2 D' U2 B F2 D' R2 B2 L F R2 D U' L D' B2 D U' B R D2 L B'
275.	23.53	B2 F' L U2 L2 B F D' U L' B D' L' F' D U2 B' F L B F2 R B2 D' U2
276.	20.82	L' D2 R U L2 R2 D' U' B2 D' B' F' R F2 L D U F D2 U L' R2 B' U' B'
277.	26.51	D' U' R' D' F R B2 U2 F D2 B' D U' F' U2 L R2 D' U2 B' L U2 B F L2
278.	25.38	F D2 B2 L' R' B' R' D' U2 L R D' B F D' B L R' B F2 D' R B' R2 F
279.	23.38	R B L B' F2 L R' B D R B R B2 F U' L' R B2 F R2 U B2 D' L U
280.	22.52	D2 U' R' U F2 L' R' B D U B' F' L' F R2 D' U' B D2 U F' D' L B' L2
281.	22.12	U' B F U F D B F' U2 L' U2 L D F L2 R' D' U2 B2 D2 U' B R2 B U
282.	22.16	U2 F2 U' L R2 B' F L' U' B2 L R2 B' F2 L B2 D' U L R2 D L2 R' B R
283.	20.18	D L' U' L2 U' L' R2 D' U' L2 F L' R F L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 F' L R F2 D
284.	17.62	L2 D F' R' B R D2 U' L' B2 F D' U F' R D' U B F D2 U' B F L U2
285.	22.36	U' R' D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' D2 U R' B F D2 U B' F2 U' L' D L R U' L2 R'
286.	20.55	R U F' U B F2 R' B' F2 D2 L2 R D2 L2 R F' D' U2 B' R' B' F' L2 R' D
287.	21.62	B F2 D U2 R D L D2 U2 F2 D U' L R2 B' L2 R U2 B U L F U L R2
288.	21.84	F2 L D2 L2 F D' U' R' U' F' L2 F2 R2 D R2 F' D' U B D2 B' R B2 U2 F2
289.	23.24	D2 L2 R' D' U2 R' F R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D' R D2 F2 L R D2 B2 F2 L F
290.	19.69	D L2 R B F' D B F' L' B2 L' D' U' L2 R2 D2 U' L' R' B2 F' D2 R F2 R2
291.	37.21	R B' F R D' U R2 F2 L' R' D B2 F' U L' R D U2 B' R2 D U' L U' F2
292.	23.62	B' L' B2 U' L D' U2 B2 L B2 F2 L2 U' F' D' U' B' F L2 R2 B' F D2 U2 R'
293.	21.80	D2 B F L' U' L2 R' U F D2 L2 R U2 B' U F D' U B2 F L' R' D L B'
294.	23.38	R F R B L2 D' L2 F' L R2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' L' B D U' R D U
295.	25.85	B2 L R' D F' L' R D' B2 F' L' R B' F R2 F D2 B' F' R F D2 U2 L' R'
296.	21.56	L R2 B' F2 L' R2 U B2 F L' D2 R' F' D2 B L' D2 L R' U2 L2 R' D' B F2
297.	19.68	B F R D2 F' D' F' L' D' B' U2 B' F' R' U' F' R2 U' L B F' D2 U' B L2
298.	25.06	L2 R B F D' U2 R' B F2 D' U' L' R' U' L' D' B' F' D U2 F2 L2 B2 F U2
299.	22.40	B U L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B' F2 U F2 L U2 L2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 B' F' U L2 R2 U2
300.	24.66	R' B2 L2 F U B' F2 D' U2 B D2 L R2 D U2 B' U' R2 U B F2 L2 D' U2 B2
301.	18.93	L' R' B' F L2 R U' L R F2 D' U B D2 L B F' D' B' D' B2 L F L2 R'
302.	18.40	U L2 U2 R' B R' F' L2 B' F' D B U B2 L' D B' L2 R' B L D U L2 R'
303.	22.63	D L2 B F2 L R D2 U' L' U R U L B' F' R2 U F2 U F L' R D' U' R'
304.	23.13	U B F2 L R2 U F L2 U' B2 F2 U' R D' F L' R' U B U F' U B' R' B
305.	23.95	B F L2 U B2 D B F U' B' R' F' R2 B' F D L' D' R' D2 L2 D' U F D2
306.	19.10	B F L2 R' U' F2 L2 F R2 U' R U2 R F2 U2 R' D' L2 F D2 U' R2 B F2 D'
307.	17.03	D2 R' D B U' F2 D' U F' D L2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L D2 U' F' R' F2 U R2
308.	25.87	L D R D2 U F2 L' D2 U B L2 R' B' D R' B2 F' D R' D U2 L R2 U R2
309.	24.46	U B' L' R' B F' L2 U B2 F' L' R' U2 R B' F D2 U L' F' U B F' L2 R2
310.	21.16	B2 F D' U' B2 U2 F' L2 R2 B F2 D2 U' R F D U2 B D' B U' F2 L F2 R
311.	31.89	L2 R U2 B' F U L' R' D' L R' D2 U L' R D B2 U L R U2 B F' L' R
312.	19.37	B' D U' L R' F2 D2 B F2 D2 F D F L2 D B2 F2 R2 B' D2 L R2 F2 L' F2
313.	24.27	F' D L2 U2 L' B F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L B2 F U F D2 U L' B2 F' U F2 L' R2
314.	21.48	D2 U2 L R2 B F2 D U' L2 D U L' D L R' U L D2 B L' R' B' R2 D2 B2
315.	19.63	L' D L R U2 R B' D L R2 F U B2 L F2 D2 U' L2 R2 F U F D2 U' B2
316.	17.24	B R' B R U' B F D' U L' R B2 L R D' U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 D' U L'
317.	22.04	R D' U2 L' B2 F D' R2 B2 F' R2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 F' L2 R2 F L2 R2 D' F2 R2
318.	22.13	B F L' R' B2 D U' L' R' D B2 L R' B2 F2 D' L R D' B2 F U' B' L' R'
319.	25.65+	D B' F U R' U B F2 L D U' F' L' B L R D R2 D2 L' R D' U' B2 U2
320.	24.53	B F' L2 R U L2 R' D' U2 B2 U' F2 D' B D' U' F R2 F' L U2 B2 R D' U2
321.	23.74	B' D' U' F U2 L2 B F D U2 F2 U' L' R' F' L' U' B' L' R2 D B' F' U B
322.	21.92	U' L' R2 B2 F' L2 D L F2 U L2 U2 L D' F D' U' B F' U2 L2 U2 B U R
323.	23.97	L' R U R B D' U' L' R2 B F2 L2 D' L2 R B' F D2 U' B' L2 R2 F D' U
324.	DNF	B D U' B' F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B F2 U' R B' R' D2 L' B' L2 R' U' B' L R2
325.	21.39	L2 R D2 R B2 F L' R2 D' F L F' L D B2 R D B' F D B F D' B' R
326.	23.17	L' U B F2 D2 U' B2 F' D U2 L R2 B L2 B D' U' B' R' D U2 L R2 D U
327.	20.11	D' U' B2 L2 R2 B R' F2 D2 B2 F' U' R2 U L B R2 B2 F D U2 B' D' U' L2
328.	21.66	L' B F U R F L' B F D' U2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 D U B' D' U' L' D U L
329.	17.85	D2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' B' L2 D U R2 D2 R2 D' U' F2 L' R D2 B L' B' L2
330.	25.83	L2 U2 B' F' R' D U B F L2 R' D' U R' U2 B2 F' L' D2 L' B2 F2 D2 U' L'
331.	25.57	R D U' L R2 U' B F' L2 R' D' R' U L R U' R' B' D L' B F U' B' F
332.	24.20	L2 R U L2 U2 L U R' U2 B' F L2 D' B F' D' B' L D B2 F R2 D2 U F
333.	21.16	L R F' U2 B D2 U B2 D U2 L R' D' F' L' R F2 D B L R' F L' R2 B
334.	18.49	D2 U' L' D' F D2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L B' L F2 L R2 U2 B' F' L R2 U' L2
335.	21.08	F' L' B' F D U B' D' U B' D' U' L' R2 D2 B F U' L R' B' F' U' B' R2
336.	23.22	L2 R D L R' F' D2 U' B D U B D' R2 U2 L R D' L2 B' D' U L2 B F
337.	20.00	D2 F L2 R2 F D L2 R2 D' U' B F2 D U' R' F' D' R F' D' U R' B L2 F'
338.	24.62	D R2 D' B F L D' B2 U R2 D2 B' L' R2 F D U2 L B2 U2 F L2 U2 B F'
339.	22.90	R D' F' D' U2 L' B2 D U' L2 R B2 F D2 U2 B L R' B' F' D2 U2 B U F
340.	22.92	L' B D2 R' F2 L' R2 D' L B2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 R U' L2 F2 D2 U B2 R' F
341.	22.79	B U R' D' L' R2 B2 F L U' L' U L' R U2 B2 L R D U2 B D2 L2 D' R
342.	20.94	D F' L' R2 U' F' R2 F' D2 L2 R' D B U B2 F' D R2 B' F' R B2 F D F2
343.	19.37	B2 D U2 L2 D' U L' R2 F' L R' U B2 L U' B U R B U F' L' R' U' L
344.	25.52	L B' F' U' L' D' B' F' U R' U2 B2 R' D U B' F2 U2 B2 L D L R' D R'
345.	23.33	B D' U B D' F U' R2 U2 F2 D' U' B2 D U' L R2 B' F2 U R F L2 D2 F
346.	21.19	U2 L2 D U2 R D U B2 U2 B F U L' R D U' L' D' F L B' L2 U2 B L'
347.	19.46	L2 B' L R F R' B2 F2 R' B' L R D F2 U2 B2 L' R' F U' L2 R' B2 F2 D2
348.	23.07	F2 U2 L' B2 F D L2 R' D B D' U F2 D2 U2 R' B L R F' R D2 L' R2 U2
349.	24.44	L2 R2 U R2 B F2 D2 F' L2 U B2 R2 B2 F' U' L D2 B F' D U B F' D L'
350.	22.63	U2 L' R2 D' U B U2 L' F U F L' R2 D' U' B' F2 D' B L' B F2 R2 D' U'
351.	20.16	F' R U' B' L D2 B F' D' U' B R D F' L R2 F D2 B2 L2 R' F' R2 D' F'
352.	19.44	D F L R' D2 U2 F' D' U' B' F2 R' D U R B' F2 L' R U2 B2 F2 D U' R2
353.	18.67	L' R' D L2 R2 F D U' F L U' R2 D U2 L' R B R' D2 L2 R2 F' L R U'
354.	24.53	L R' D U B' L' R2 B' U B F' R B2 U2 F' R F' L2 R2 U2 L' B' D2 B L
355.	22.31	L D U2 F' D U L R2 U' B' L R2 B F2 L R' D2 U' B' F L R2 D' R' U
356.	18.86	F' L' B2 F' R D' U L' R2 D2 L' R2 B' F L' R F R' B F2 D U' B' U2 R2
357.	23.97	L R2 B' D' R2 D' L' R' F' D' U2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 L R' B2 D' U' F L
358.	19.17	R B' D' B2 R' D2 R' F D U L' R F2 D' U L' B R' D2 U' R F2 L B2 L2
359.	21.97	B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B U L2 F2 L2 D F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R D2 U F L' R U2 F'
360.	22.45	L R2 B' L R B F L F U B2 F R B' R2 F' L2 D2 U' B L' D U2 F2 U2
361.	22.54	B2 F2 R' F D U2 L' U2 L' R2 D' U2 F2 D2 U2 B' F D' F' R U2 R D' L2 R2
362.	25.37	L' R U F D U L' B2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 L B' F2 U' R U' L2 B' F2 D2 U2
363.	23.22	D' U L' R D2 L' B F2 L2 F' L' R2 F D F U2 F' U2 B' R B' L2 B L2 R
364.	22.79	R D2 L2 R2 B F' U B' F D U R' D R' D U B2 F' R' D U' B2 U L R'
365.	23.69	F' L2 R2 F' D' U2 F L F' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B F' L F' D2 U' L2 R D2 U' F2
366.	20.75	D L2 R2 F D2 B' F2 D' B F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 F2 L' R D2 U'
367.	18.58	L2 D' L2 B' D R U' B' F' L2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 B L U' R D B' L B' L B2
368.	21.47	B F' D' B F2 D L' R2 D' F' L2 R' D' U R2 F D2 U' R2 F' L' D2 L R2 U
369.	22.96	D' U' B2 U' B F' U' F' L R U2 L' R' F' R D2 U R' B' U2 L' F' R' B' L
370.	25.64	L2 R B2 F D2 R B' F' D' L2 D U' L U' B' L' D2 U2 L2 D2 L B' L B' R'
371.	25.53	D2 U R' U' R U L B D U2 B D U2 L' F2 D' R2 U' L' B' F L' R2 B U
372.	25.56	L' B2 F2 U' B' U L R' F' D F' L R D' U L' R2 U' B2 F2 R B2 F' D2 U
373.	20.44	F2 D F2 L U2 R D' L2 R' U' L2 R' D U R' B2 L' R' B' F' D2 F2 R' U2 F2
374.	25.66	F' D' B F' R2 D' U2 L' B' R' B' F D' F R' B2 L B' D2 U' L' B F L' R'
375.	26.33	L' R2 F L R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U B' D' U' L' R' B' F2 L U2 B D' F' L R2 D
376.	21.50	B F2 L2 R' D U' R' B' R2 B2 U2 B' L' R F' L2 B2 F' U L R2 U2 B' D' U2
377.	20.55	B' F' R U L2 D U F2 L R' D' R2 D F2 D B' F L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L2 R'
378.	20.36	D' U' L D' L' R2 B F D' L R B F2 L' B F2 L R F' U L' R B2 F2 U2
379.	22.54	B F2 L' F2 L2 R B2 R' B F' L2 R' B' L2 R2 D' B L' R2 D U2 F L B L2
380.	25.57	D2 L' D2 B F D2 L' R D' B' F2 D2 F D B2 F' U' F R' B2 F L' R D2 L
381.	29.55	D U2 R F2 U L2 B' L R' D2 B' L B2 D U B' L2 R B2 F D U' L R2 D'
382.	24.33	B2 F' R' D B L' R' F D R2 B' L B2 L R D2 U L B' L D' U L' B2 F'
383.	25.58	D' U2 R B F' L2 D' U F' D' U' F U L B' F L F2 D L' R' B' F R2 D
384.	19.71	B' F2 L' F' U F' R F L B' R2 D' B2 R B2 F' U' L' R F R U L B2 F
385.	20.22	B2 F' D L R2 B D U2 L2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R F L2 D2 L' B' F L U2
386.	19.24	B2 F U L2 U L' F2 L R2 B F R' U L R' F2 R D' U' L' R' F D' U2 R
387.	21.38	R' U2 L' R D2 L2 B F2 U2 B F D2 B2 L B' L R2 U2 F' U' F L R D' U
388.	20.76	D2 B F' D2 F2 D U' B2 F2 D2 R U' R' B' F' L' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2
389.	23.93	F U L' D2 B2 F L' R' D' U2 L B2 F L2 B D' U2 L D U B' F L2 U' B2
390.	21.59	D' U' F2 D' U B D2 L D' U2 F' L2 R' D' U' B F' L2 B R B2 D' U R' D'
391.	19.01	D2 U F' U' L R' F L' R2 D2 U L B' D L2 R2 B R' B R2 B2 L F2 D U
392.	21.78	F U2 L D' L' R F' D' U2 L2 R2 B' F D' U L D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' U R D
393.	23.22	U B' F D' L B2 F D2 R' D2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D U B D' L' U' L2 R F2 L2
394.	23.60	L' R U L B' F' R2 D U' F2 L2 R F D' R' B F2 R' D2 U F D2 U' B F2
395.	22.92	U' L' R2 B' L' R2 B' F2 R' D' L' R2 U2 B D R U2 B' F' R' D L R2 D' F2
396.	35.17	L2 R2 B F2 R' D L2 F L2 D L' D' U B F L' B F L' R D2 R F D' F'
397.	21.17	D' U' L2 R2 F2 D' B F' D2 R' B L2 R2 D U2 L R2 F' R F2 L' R' D2 R2 D'
398.	22.37	B F L2 R B F2 D2 L B F' L2 B F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' R' D2 U2 L' R F2 D2
399.	18.44	U2 B2 L R2 F L R F2 L' R' D U2 B' U' L' B2 F' R2 B' F2 R D' F L2 U
400.	21.01	D U' R D' R2 F2 L U' F2 U B F2 R' B' D U' L R2 D' U2 B F D2 U2 L'
401.	30.77	F D' B' F2 D U' F2 L' U2 B F' D' U L' B2 L2 R D2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 R2
402.	21.95	L' R' B L' R' D2 B' F2 D2 L D' U2 B2 D2 L2 F' L' R' B2 L' R2 B U' B F2
403.	22.53	B2 F2 R2 U R' U' L R2 F' L' D' U L' R U B2 F' U' R' U B L B F R
404.	18.59	B2 F U L R D U' F' U R2 B R' U' L2 D2 U' F L' R' U' L R B F' U
405.	20.34	D U' B2 F U B D B U' R2 D2 U B2 F' U2 B R2 B F R2 D U' B F2 D2
406.	23.04	R2 B R2 B' F' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 B' U L2 D B U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L B2
407.	23.77	D' U L R B2 F D B2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' D L R' D2 B' F'
408.	16.45	F L' R2 B' U L R2 D2 U' F' D U2 L R2 F2 L' D' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B'
409.	25.26	D' R' F2 L' B D2 B2 F U2 L' U L' F2 L2 R' B2 U B F D2 B2 F2 L2 B' F'
410.	17.75	F2 L' U F2 D' L D2 U2 B L2 U' F D2 U2 B2 F2 D U' R B' F R F D2 U
411.	21.40	F2 U B2 F2 D R D' B' F L D2 L2 R' U F2 L' F D U2 L' D2 F R' B' U2
412.	23.62	B' D2 L B2 D U B D2 U' B2 R' B F' R' B2 L' F' L' B F' L2 D B F' U
413.	22.27	F' L R2 F R2 D' U L U' L2 R' B D U B' F2 L R2 B' D' L' R2 D' L' R'
414.	19.90	L' D U L' B2 F U2 B F L D U' F D' U F2 R2 D2 B' F2 L' U2 R' U B
415.	23.06	B L D2 B' U' R' B' L2 B D' U' L' D2 B2 L2 R' U R D' U2 B2 L U' R2 B'
416.	26.19	D2 F D2 U L' D' U2 L2 U2 F' D' U L2 R' B L' R U' F' D2 U B U' L2 R'
417.	19.28	L2 D2 U' R2 B L2 F' D' L D2 B F2 R2 D' B2 D B F L2 R B D2 U B F
418.	26.71	F2 L R2 D B L2 F D' B L' B' F' D2 U' L2 R F2 L B' R2 D U' R D' B2
419.	22.31	F' L2 F' U2 L F2 D R2 B F' U' B2 L2 R B2 D U' B' D' R' F R U' L2 R
420.	22.55	B2 F2 D' U2 L U2 R2 D U' B2 L' R2 U2 F U B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 R D2 U F2
421.	22.98	B D' R B2 L R' B2 F D' F' R2 U B2 L' D2 B F2 D F' L' D B R B2 F'
422.	26.77	B2 F L' B' D' L R F' L2 R D U2 F D' U' B2 L2 R' D2 L R B2 F2 L2 R2
423.	20.39	F R F2 U2 L2 R B L2 U B2 F D L' R' D2 U L U L2 B D2 L2 R2 F U2
424.	21.69	L' B2 D' F R' U' L U2 B F' L R' F' R' F' U2 B U B F' L2 R B2 F' D'
425.	22.85	L R B2 F U' L R' U B2 R2 U' F' D2 L2 R2 F' R U2 B2 F D2 U2 F D2 B'
426.	18.06	U F R' U' B2 F' U' R2 B' D U L R2 B R' D F D B L R2 B2 F L F
427.	24.68	B D U' L' R B2 F' D2 U' R2 F2 L U2 L' R' D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R' D R2 F2
428.	22.42	D2 U2 F2 L D' U2 L' D U2 B' U2 R B2 F L2 B' F2 R D2 R2 U R' U' B F
429.	16.78	D2 U2 R' B' F' U2 F' R D' R2 U2 L' D' B D R D L B2 L' D' U2 R' D2 R2
430.	21.23	U2 R' D2 U L2 R2 D U' B' F' R' B2 F' D' U' B F D2 R D' U' B2 F L' R2
431.	23.08	L2 R' D U2 B' D U2 L2 R' U' F D' U2 B D U' B R2 D L2 R' D2 B' F2 D
432.	20.12	B2 D' L F L D' B F D2 U2 R F U L' R2 F' R B' F' D U2 L D' U2 L
433.	20.80	F L B' F' U' L R' D B2 F U2 L2 R' U' B2 R' D2 F2 U' B D' U2 B2 L2 R
434.	22.40	L D' R D' U2 L' F R B2 F U' L' R U F' L' R2 F2 D U2 L' R' F' U' F'
435.	23.63	D' L' D U L U' L2 R D U2 F' U' F D U L2 R2 D L' R2 U2 L R' D' U
436.	22.59	L2 R2 U2 R2 D R F' L2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F D' U B2 F2 D U' B2 U' R'
437.	19.84	R2 B D U L' R2 F2 U' L F2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 D U' B2 D' B2 R B F' U2 R
438.	22.96	R D' B F' L2 D R' D' B2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 U B' L2 R' D2 B' U L D' B2 F
439.	18.90	L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 B F2 R' D2 B' D2 U B F2 U L' D2 U' B' F'
440.	23.38	B F L2 D2 U2 F' D2 L R D2 U' L' U' L2 R U L2 R' B F2 U B' L2 B' F
441.	20.26	B2 R2 B2 F D U B2 F2 L B' D2 U2 F D2 B D' B' D U R2 B' F R2 F2 D
442.	26.36	U B F2 L' R D L R2 F2 D' U' B D2 U2 R2 F' D2 L B' F' R' B' F' U' F'
443.	22.53	D' U' B F' L' B2 F2 U F2 D U' F' R2 B' L D L' R2 B' L R' B2 U' B F'
444.	19.40	L U2 L D' L D' U L' U B' U' B' D B2 F2 L R' B F' R' F U2 F' U L'
445.	17.63	D' B' F L' R D' U' R' D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' D U F L F' L B F2
446.	25.44	L2 R D2 L2 D' U' L' D2 B L2 R' B L D U2 L2 R2 B2 L' R D U F' L' R
447.	23.87	L R D2 U F D' U L D' U' L2 R2 F2 R' D' U' L R' B2 D2 L2 R' D2 L' B
448.	18.53	R' F2 L2 R' U2 B2 F D2 U2 F L R2 B F' U' B' D2 U B2 U B2 F2 D2 L U'
449.	19.59	F' D' U B2 F2 R2 D' U' L D B F R D2 F D' B R B2 F L' F2 L' R2 F
450.	24.68	R F' R' U2 F D R2 B F' R D' U F' L2 B' R' U2 B' U' B U L B F D2
451.	17.51	B2 U' F2 L2 R2 B' F' R U' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U L' D2 U2 B F' U2 R D' B'
452.	26.12	R2 B2 F D2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 L' B D2 U2 F' D' F' D L R2 B2 L2 D2
453.	19.70	B2 F U R2 B F L' U' F2 D U L2 U B' L B' F L2 R2 U2 B' F' L' R' B
454.	23.27	B F L2 F2 L' R D B2 L2 B' F D U' B2 L' B' D2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' U R2
455.	31.47	U2 L2 R D U' B R' B' L' R2 B F' L' D R D U' F' U2 F' D U2 L' R' D
456.	19.58	L R2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 F D2 U' F' D U' F' L2 R2 F D' R2 B L2 B' L
457.	22.28	F D2 R F' L R' D2 U L2 U' L D U B2 F R' B2 F D' F L2 R' D2 B U'
458.	26.15	U' L2 R' B F' R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L' D B D' U L' R' U' R D B R U2 B F'
459.	24.14	F U2 F L' R2 U B' U' L' R F2 R' F' L' R' F L' U2 L D B' D2 U2 L U2
460.	23.85	F2 R F D' U R' D2 U2 L D U2 B' L' B2 F' U2 B D2 B D' F D' U2 F2 R'
461.	21.47	B' F2 L U2 F D' F D2 L' R' B' F' L2 B L R2 F2 R' D R' U L2 B D' F'
462.	22.09	U2 B2 R U2 B' L' R B2 F' U L2 D2 B2 R B' L U2 B' F L2 B' U2 B' F' U2
463.	18.98	L2 U2 R D2 B' D' L2 R B' U' F' D U2 L' U B' F2 D U B L2 R' F L D'
464.	24.27	F' D' L' R' B D2 U2 B D U B2 F2 U' L D2 B' F' D2 F R D' U L2 R F'
465.	19.64	L' D U' F' L R2 D2 U' L R2 F U' L2 R2 B' F L2 F2 D F' L F D2 L' R'
466.	21.50	L' D U2 F D U2 L' F2 D R' F2 R' D B F' U' F D' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R U2
467.	20.94	R' B' L' U B2 R' B L2 R F2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 F D' U2 L2 R' B F L2 F2 D2
468.	20.57	D' U B' F2 L2 B L' R' U' B2 F' R' D2 R2 F' D U B' D U' L B2 R2 D F
469.	27.06	F D2 L R2 D' L' F' R D2 U' B U2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 L U B D U
470.	24.12	B2 D B F2 D L2 R2 U2 B' D' B' F' D2 U R2 B' F D2 U L' R2 D' B' F2 U
471.	19.80	B2 F L R B' R F' L2 D' U2 F' U' B2 D2 F' D2 U2 B D' L F L F' L2 R'
472.	19.35	L D' L2 B2 F' L' F2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 L' R2 F2 U' L B2 D' U2 L' R U2 R2 U
473.	20.40	B L2 U2 B' D L' F D L2 R2 B R2 D2 F' R U R D L2 R F' R B' L2 R'
474.	24.01	B L2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D F D U2 B2 F D L D2 B2 F2 D2 U2
475.	18.96	B' L2 R' F L2 D U L2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 U' F' R D U' R' B' L2 R D2 U L
476.	21.30	U2 L2 R D2 U2 B F' L2 R U2 R' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B' F D' B2 D2 L U' L'
477.	22.19	B F U B2 U' R' B' L R B2 F2 L' R D2 U' B2 F2 L F' L F L R2 D L'
478.	16.43	B' L' D B R2 B2 L2 F' L R2 B2 L' B L R' B R2 F' R' D2 U' L' F2 D2 F'
479.	18.21	B2 R D2 U L' B L' D U L' R' U' B' D U' R2 U B F D2 U' B' D R B'
480.	20.32	B F2 L R' B2 F U2 F2 L' D' U L D' U' B' F L' F2 D U2 L R2 B' F U'
481.	17.99	B2 U F L' R U2 L' D2 B L2 U2 F' D U B D B' L2 R' D2 B L' R' U L
482.	18.61	D' U B F2 D2 R' F' D U2 R2 B' F D2 U2 L2 R2 D' L U B R2 B' F2 D' U2
483.	20.53	D' U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 R U L2 D L2 B' R' D L' R' F L' R' F' D2 U B F
484.	18.33	U' F2 D' B' L2 R B U' F' D' B2 L' R2 B L' R2 D' L F' R' U' L' R F2 U
485.	19.92	B2 F R2 D2 L R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L D B F2 L B F2 R F D U2 L2 R'
486.	24.15	L2 R2 B L2 R' D2 U' L R2 B2 F U2 L F2 D2 R D' U L' U R2 B F L2 F'
487.	22.68	L2 R' D' U2 B' L' R F L R2 D2 F L2 R D L R D' U2 F D' U L' U F
488.	19.58	D' U' F' D2 U2 F' L' R F U' F D' U2 B' F' U2 B2 D F' D2 R2 F2 R U2 R
489.	20.45	B2 F2 L' U2 R' U' R U R2 F2 L' R2 B2 F' L' U' B2 L' D2 U L F' D' B' F'
490.	16.81	L' R2 U' L' R D2 R2 F2 L' F U' B' L' D2 B' F' L2 R' U F' R' D2 U B F'
491.	24.36	L2 R' B' F2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 L R' D B D2 U L R' F2 D U L2 D2 B' F' D
492.	20.44	F' L R2 U2 F D' U2 B D2 U' B' F L2 B F L R D' U' L2 F D2 U F L2
493.	21.16	F2 D U' F2 L U B2 F' L2 U' R2 B2 F D2 U R' U B F2 D U2 L' F L2 R'
494.	25.77	D' U2 F' R U B F' R2 B R2 F D2 U L' B' L F' D R2 F2 L R D2 B' L2
495.	22.42	R' B' U2 R2 D2 B' L' R' F2 L' R2 B F' U2 L B' F' D' U F' L F U B' D'
496.	24.38	B' D2 F R' D L2 B D' U' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 L B' F' L2 B F' U2 F' L2 R'
497.	25.22	B D' B2 F2 L2 D' R B D' F U L' D' U' F R B F L' B' F L B' F U
498.	21.86	B' R B F2 D2 L2 R F' U' F L R2 B2 U2 L' R D R2 D2 R' D' R' B' F' D'
499.	20.98	L' R B F2 L2 D' U2 L B' R2 B F2 L2 R' F' D B' F D' U2 R D2 B' D' L
500.	24.72	L R D2 B D2 L' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 U' L' R D' U' R B' F' R B2 F2 R' U' B'
501.	23.32	D R U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L' R D2 B D U2 R' B2 F2 L2 B R B2 R2 D U' B F2
502.	24.48	L F L' U' R2 D2 U' B F2 D U2 F' R D2 R2 U L' D U L F' L' D L2 R
503.	24.62	D' U R D' L2 B F' D2 B' L' R B' L' R D2 R2 D U' B' F' D' U2 L R2 U
504.	29.02+	U2 F D2 U' R' F L2 B' F' L U' L U L R2 D2 B D U R2 U' L2 B' D U'
505.	22.21	B' F2 L' R2 U' F2 L R' B F' U2 L F' R B2 F D2 U' B' L' F2 L2 R2 B F'
506.	25.36	D' B' F' D' B' D F2 D B F2 L2 D' B' F U2 B2 L2 F' D L F' L2 U R D
507.	20.43	U' B2 L R' D' U R' D U2 B2 U B U' L' R' D2 B' U' R' D2 U2 L R2 U' F
508.	17.73	L2 R' D' L' R U F D' U' B2 D U2 R2 B U' L2 F2 L2 R' D' U R' F' U2 L
509.	22.68	B' R D U2 B' L R D2 L R D B' L' R2 B L' R B2 F D U L' F D' F'
510.	24.75	B' F' L2 R2 F U L2 B F' L' R' U2 L B' D B2 D' U L2 B' U' R2 F L2 D'
511.	20.91	B' F' L' D2 B F2 D U' F D' U2 R' D2 R2 F' U' F2 L R D2 B' D' R' F2 U2
512.	25.14	U2 F' D' U L U L' B2 F D2 R D' F' L' U B2 D L R U2 B D L' F L
513.	29.02	B' U B' U2 B2 D L' F' R2 D' U' F2 L2 R' B2 D2 U R F L' R2 B2 F2 L' D'
514.	21.37	L' R' U' B2 D2 U B2 F R2 B' U L R B2 F' U' F D2 U2 B' F' L R' F' R2
515.	21.35	R' D' F L B2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 R' U2 B' L2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' D' U2
516.	19.42	D' U2 B F' D' U' B F L2 F2 U2 L R' U B L' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' B' L' D U'
517.	19.61	B' R' B F D2 U' L' R D L' B' F L F2 L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L U B' F L
518.	25.57	F U2 F R' B R' D L' R F2 U' L' U2 B' L R' U L R2 B2 L' B F D2 L2
519.	18.53	R2 D U2 B' U2 B' F D' U' B2 R2 B' F D U2 L2 F2 D' F U F' U2 B2 L R'
520.	23.80	U2 L' R B2 F2 D2 L' R U' L2 D' L D U2 L2 D2 F' D U' B F' U' F2 D' F2
521.	22.85	L' U' F2 U R2 D U L' R2 B' F2 D2 U' B' U2 F' D' U' B D' U' B2 D2 L2 U'
522.	22.73	D2 L R' D2 U' B F L' U' F' U L2 R2 F' L' R2 D2 B2 F U L2 D2 U B2 F2
523.	24.52	D' F2 L R F L' B' U2 F L R' B2 F' R2 B' D' U R2 B2 R B2 U2 F U2 R
524.	20.32	R2 B2 F2 D' R U2 R' F2 D2 U' F2 L' D2 U B2 D' F R B2 F' L R' U R D'
525.	17.77	L' D U B2 F2 L' D' L2 R' B F2 D2 U' B' U' B L2 D2 B2 F2 L D L' B' U'
526.	20.09	F' L' R D U2 R D U' B' R' F' R2 B2 L' D U2 F2 D' U B F2 D2 U' R' F'
527.	19.10	R2 B2 L' B' F L2 R' U2 B D U2 L D B' F2 R2 B' U2 L D2 B F' D' F' R'
528.	22.90	L R' D F2 U F' D' U' L' B L' B' F U2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L R B2
529.	25.00	R2 D U B2 F R B' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 U B' F' R' F U F' R' B2 D L2 D2 L2
530.	23.13	B' D U' B2 U B2 U2 B F D U2 B' F' L' F D U L' R' U' L R' B2 F L
531.	17.57	B R D' R' U' L R' F2 R B2 F R2 D2 U2 L2 R' D U B' R' D' U2 L' R B'
532.	23.22	L2 U2 F U' L R2 U' F' D' U' L2 R2 B' U' L' B' F2 L R' D' U2 B2 F R2 U2
533.	25.07	U B F2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D B' U F2 U2 L' D' U L R D2 U2 L R2 F' L2 R' B2
534.	23.27	D' F' D2 U' L2 R' D' R' B2 L' R2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R B' F L R2 F'
535.	22.81	B' F L F2 L' D' U2 R' B' D' U' B D2 U' L2 R F2 L2 B' R2 B L B2 F U2
536.	36.55	F2 U2 F U F R' F2 L2 R' D U' R2 D2 R F' D' U' R' B F L2 B' F L2 D'
537.	27.48	U R B' R B' D B F' L R2 B2 D2 L' R' B F L B' F2 L R2 U B2 R U2
538.	22.13	R2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 R' F2 D U' R2 F' D2 U' L' B' D' B' U2 B' D' U2 B' F
539.	21.60	D' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 B L' F' D U B F2 L R' U2 L2 U2 L2 R B R
540.	23.00	U B' R F' D B2 U F D2 B' F2 R B D' U L2 R B2 U' R D L2 B2 F R2
541.	17.90+	R B2 F' L2 R' D R U R2 B2 L' B2 U2 F U' B F R2 U2 L2 R B2 F D2 B'
542.	19.70	U2 B' U F L' D2 U L2 R' B D' R2 D U L D L R' U' L B2 D' L' R' D2
543.	20.76	B F' L' B' F2 U2 L' B2 F' D2 U F' D' U' L2 B F2 U2 F' D' U2 R U2 B F2
544.	21.19	B D U L' R2 B' R' U2 L R' D' U' L R2 D R' F2 L R2 B2 F D' U2 L R2
545.	17.97	B' U' B L' D B' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' U B L' R2 U' F' R2 U' L2 R B2 F L
546.	24.48	R F2 L F D L2 R' D2 B L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B F2 D U' B2 L2 R2 F2 R2
547.	26.14	L B2 L U B' F U L2 D' U B2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F2 L R B L D U R2 B'
548.	22.21	U' B2 R U2 B2 F D' L' R D2 B F' U2 L R D' U2 R' B' D' L R' U R2 U
549.	19.77	F' R2 B L B2 D B2 R2 F2 L' R2 D B2 F2 U' L' D2 U2 B F D' U L F2 D
550.	18.53	F' L B2 D L' R2 B2 F L D F L' D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 F' L D U2 R' D
551.	20.97	D' U2 R2 D' U L' B' U' F L R' B' L' R' D2 U' R B F D2 L2 R2 B F2 U2
552.	17.75	F2 D U L2 R2 F2 L2 R' D' U' F2 D U R2 D2 B' F D' B' L2 R' U L R' D2
553.	18.99	B F D' R2 F' R B' R2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 L R2 U' R' U2 F' U' L R' D' U2
554.	30.58	U L' D2 U B' L2 R B2 D' U2 R' F2 U2 F U L2 R U2 L2 R' U2 F' L2 R B'
555.	17.96	B2 L2 D B' L D2 F L2 U L' U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 F' D2 U L' D' R2 B R F'
556.	20.68	D U2 L2 B2 F L D U2 F D' U L D F2 D U' R' D2 U L' R2 F' D U B
557.	22.50	B' R B F2 D2 B L2 R2 D' U' B' D2 B2 F' U' L D' U F' L' R2 F2 U' F U2
558.	22.96	L2 R D' U2 B2 R B' L' D' U B2 L' B' U' R2 B R2 B D' U2 F' L' U2 L R
559.	20.70	B2 F' D' R2 U' B2 R' D U' L' U2 L R' F R F2 D' U L D' U' B2 L2 R' F2
560.	22.92	L2 R F' R' D U' R2 F' D' U2 B' F L D2 U' L U2 R' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B D2
561.	21.30	D' U' L2 R' B' F U2 L2 D' R' F2 D' R2 B D2 U L' R D2 U' L' R F L2 R2
562.	22.76	U2 B' L R' D2 B' F2 D2 L2 U' L' B' F' L2 R D B2 L' D U' B' F' D' L R'
563.	28.36	D U F2 D B' F2 L' R2 D' U' L D2 B U' L R' B2 F2 R' U F D' L' R2 D
564.	20.29	B2 F2 R D' L D U2 L2 R2 D2 U' L' R D F2 L' R' D2 L R' B2 F2 D2 B2 F'
565.	23.01	D2 B F U' B' L' B' R2 D' U F L2 B F L R' U' L B2 L2 D L' R' U' R
566.	25.63	B' F2 D B' F2 D2 U2 B' F' D' L' R B2 F' L2 D' L' B2 D2 F' R' U2 L2 B F
567.	18.10	D U L U2 B L' B' F' R' B2 D' L2 R' B' F' U' B L2 F' D B F' L2 B U2
568.	21.81	D U B2 F' U' L2 B F D2 U2 L R2 B D L' R B2 F U' L F D2 U2 B R'
569.	20.30	R D L' R' B' F2 D2 U2 L B2 R2 F' U F U' L' F R' U' R' D B' F L R'
570.	24.02	R2 U' L2 R' F' L2 U2 L B R' U' L D2 L2 F2 D U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F
571.	24.88	D2 B2 F' D' B2 F2 L R D' U' R2 D' L' B2 U' F2 D' U2 L' F2 D' L2 R' U L2
572.	22.50	L' B R' F' L D2 R' F L2 R U' L R2 B L2 B2 L B R' D' L' D' B2 D' B'
573.	20.84	R2 B L D2 U' L2 R B' L' R2 B2 F L2 R2 D U F D F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U F
574.	23.50	D2 U' F' R2 D U R' B' F' U' L R D2 U' R' F2 L' U B' F' L R' D B' U'
575.	20.53	L2 B2 D U2 R D2 U B2 F' L D' R F2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' B' D' U2 R B' U'
576.	19.95	U L R' B' U B' F D2 R F D' U' F' U' R2 B' D2 U L2 R' F' U L D' L
577.	20.27	B2 F' R2 D2 U L F2 U2 L2 B L F2 U2 F2 D R2 U F' D L R' B2 D U' L
578.	17.63	B2 F' R' B L2 D U2 L R2 D' L' U R2 U B2 R' D2 B F2 D2 L2 R F2 R2 D
579.	29.44	U B F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 U B' U' B L' R D U' F L2 R' D U B2 U B F
580.	20.38	L' R' B' D' B' F2 R2 U R2 B2 F D' F D' U2 L' B2 R2 B' F L2 D U L' R
581.	21.28	L' D2 U B' L R' D' B F U2 F D U B' U' L' D U L R' B2 F2 R2 B' L2
582.	30.96	B' F2 L R' D' U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U B F' L2 R D' B2 R B F L2 R D' U B2
583.	17.30	U B' F R2 D2 L2 D2 B' F L2 R' F L D B D2 U' R' D R2 B D' U F' L2
584.	25.59	B' F2 L2 U2 R2 B F D R' F' R F2 U' L2 R F D' U B2 R' U2 B F2 R D'
585.	16.46	R2 F L' R2 B D2 U L' U L2 R U2 F' U' B F' D' U' L' D' R' B2 L R' B
586.	15.44	L2 D' U L R' D' U2 R B' L' D2 U L2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 L' R2 D2 U B L2
587.	23.70	D U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D L D' U2 L R2 D U L R' F2 U' R2 F' L' R' D2
588.	21.93	R' B2 F2 U' L R B F R' F D' U' L R D B' U L U' R2 B' F2 L F U
589.	31.52	B2 D' F2 D L B F' L2 U R2 B2 F' L' U' R B F' D2 B2 U R2 F2 L D' U2
590.	25.73	B U' B U2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 L' R' B2 F' D U' B' F U2 L' R D' U R' B' R2
591.	25.05	D U R2 D U2 B2 F' U B' F D U' B L D U2 L' R' U' F' L' B F2 D2 F
592.	18.76	U2 F' L2 D2 B2 L' F U B2 F L' R2 B F D2 F D2 U L2 U' B R B2 L D2
593.	19.61	L2 R B F' R' B2 F' L U' L2 R' B' U F' L2 R2 B2 F D' U' R D2 L B2 L'
594.	20.50	L' U2 L2 D U F L2 D' L2 B2 F L2 R' U2 L' R' D2 B' F2 U' L2 R B' F' L'
595.	23.13	D2 U B2 F2 R' D L2 F' U' B2 R2 B L' R U2 R' D2 U' B2 F' L' B F2 U' L2
596.	20.15	B2 L2 R2 B D' U' L2 R D F R' B2 L R2 U2 F D' R2 F2 L R' D2 U2 L' R'
597.	21.57	D B F D B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 L R2 D' L2 F' L R B D' L B2 D' U
598.	18.77	R D2 B' F' U' F2 D' U' F U' B' L2 R' B2 U' L R D' U B' D B L' R2 F
599.	19.70	L2 B' U' B' L D' U' B' F2 L' R2 B' L' R D2 U L2 R D2 U' L B2 R D2 R'
600.	22.14	R' F' L' R' B L' R' B F2 D' U2 F L R2 D2 L2 B F2 D U L2 R' B' F2 L
601.	24.34	U R B2 F' D' L D2 U2 B2 D2 U' R' D' U' F2 R2 B' R' D' U' B2 L R' D L'
602.	27.60	B U2 R' B2 L R U' L2 F L' B2 F U L2 R' U2 F' L' D2 R' D' B L D2 U
603.	15.56	F D' L B D2 U2 L F D2 U' B' L R' D L' D2 U B F R B L2 R' B' L
604.	19.84	L' R' U2 F L F R2 D' R D B2 R2 F' U B2 D' U L R2 B2 F U2 L' R2 U2
605.	18.56	L' R D' U2 L B2 D' U' B' R B L R F D U' L2 D' U B2 F D' L' D L2
606.	26.73	L F L B F' D2 U2 L U2 R2 F' D' R' U L' B F U2 B2 D2 L R2 D U' R'
607.	20.81	L' R U2 F U' L2 B' D' R B F D' B F D U2 L' D2 L2 U' B' F' R2 B2 F
608.	17.56	U' L D B2 F' L R2 B F' L R2 B' F U' B2 F2 L' D U' R B' D U' F2 U'
609.	23.27	B2 L R F' L R2 D2 U F2 R2 B D2 U' B L' U' B' U L' B' L' R2 B F2 U'
610.	21.02	L D' U' R B' F2 D2 U2 B2 L F R' D' R B2 U2 B' F2 R2 D' U2 B L R U'
611.	22.42	U L F' L D U F2 D' L R2 F R' U B U B' R2 U2 L R2 B2 L D F2 U2
612.	22.68	B2 F2 R2 D B2 F D2 B R F' U2 L2 R' U L2 B2 F2 D U' B F2 U L2 D F'
613.	19.89	L' B2 F2 L2 R' U' L D' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L R B L2 R D U2 B2 D2 U2 R
614.	25.12	L' D' B' L2 R2 D F R' D U2 L R F D' L R' F' L' B' L' R B R B' R
615.	23.72	R2 U2 R D B2 R D U2 R2 D2 U2 L' U B2 R2 D U2 B' F' D2 B L R2 D L
616.	22.28	B2 L' B' L2 U L' B' F2 L' R F' L R2 D2 L' R2 D2 U2 F R' D U2 R' B F'
617.	22.79	D' F' D' U L' F D' U B' D U2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 B F' R B F2 L D U R'
618.	21.30	L' D2 U L U' L R F' R D' U' L2 R' B F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L B F' R B
619.	23.08	F2 L' R2 U2 B2 F' R B2 F2 D U F D U F D R B' F R' B F2 R' F2 D2
620.	27.52	L F' U R' B' L2 B F2 L B' L' F2 L F2 R' F2 D U B2 U2 L R' B' F D'
621.	19.24	B U F D B' F2 D' B F' U2 B2 F' D' F' U2 L' B' F R D2 U' R' U L2 F'
622.	22.90	D2 U' B F D L R2 B' F2 D' F' D' U2 R F L2 F' L' F2 D2 F2 R' D F L'
623.	20.66	B F2 L2 R D' L' B U R2 B F D2 U' L' D U' L2 R2 B2 L2 R' D' U2 R' U
624.	24.67	D L2 R' D' U F2 R' U L R' D' U L R U B2 F L2 R2 B F' D' U2 F' R'
625.	20.05	D2 U2 L2 R2 F L' R2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L R B' D2 U2 R D2 F L' R' B F' L
626.	21.72	B F2 U2 B R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 U2 L R2 U B2 D2 U B2 R' F2 R' B' F' L R
627.	31.85	L2 R D U R2 B' U' L D2 L R' F2 D' L' R B' R2 B D2 F' L2 D U F2 L
628.	22.42	L2 R' U L R2 D U' L F2 L2 R F U L' R2 B' D2 B L B2 D U2 R' D B
629.	22.36	D2 L R2 D2 L' R2 D U L2 U L2 R F' U L2 D' F' U' L' B F' D' B U2 B'
630.	21.86	L' R' D2 B' L2 F' U' L F2 D2 B F' R2 B D U B' R' D' L U' R2 B L2 R'
631.	24.52	R' D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R D U L U L' R' D R' U' F' R2 D U2 B2 F2 D U2 F'
632.	23.62	R2 B L R B2 L D L2 R B D L R F' R B U' R D U' B2 F R2 F U
633.	23.66	L' D' L' R2 U B2 L B F2 L' D2 F' U2 F2 D L' R' F2 U L2 R' D R' B' L2
634.	22.21	D2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 B F2 D' B2 R B' F' U L' R B2 F2 L2 R2 U2
635.	21.96	R2 D2 B2 U2 R B' D R' B2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 L' U L D' U2 R D2 L R D U
636.	23.87	R' U L R' D' L2 R F L2 R B F' L R' U' B' L R2 B' F R2 U' F' D F2
637.	23.45	F2 D' L F' L R2 D2 U L F L' D2 B' F D2 U R2 F' L R D2 R B F' L
638.	29.54	U2 L R' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F' R F' R' U2 B' F2 D2 L' R' B D2 L
639.	23.63	D U' B F L' R2 F2 D2 U L' R' U L B2 F2 L' B' L D2 U L D2 F' D2 B2
640.	21.46	L B' F' R B R' D2 U2 B F2 D U' L2 D L' R U' L2 D' B2 F U2 F2 L R
641.	22.92	L2 D2 U R U' F L F' U R' B' D B2 F' R B' D' F L' F D2 U' L' D F'
642.	22.90	B F U L' R D2 U L' R' D2 U2 B D' U2 B' F' D U L R2 B' F2 D U L
643.	26.76	U' R' B F2 D R2 U2 L R' B U2 R2 B2 U' L R' F' U2 B' F' L2 R2 F' L2 R
644.	34.97	B F2 L R D R2 D' R2 U B' U' B' L' U' F2 D L' B' R D U L2 R' D' U2
645.	22.77	L2 R' U2 L' R2 B' F' L' R2 B R U' B' F2 L B' L' R U2 F' L U' L' U' F2
646.	25.64	B2 L' R' B2 D' L2 R' B' U R2 D' L' D' B2 R U L2 U L' U' L2 U' R D' U
647.	24.88	L2 U2 L B' L2 R2 B L R2 F' U F' U B2 D U L' B2 L' R B2 R F' L U2
648.	26.70	D' F' L' B F2 L R' B' F D2 R D U' R B2 F U L' R2 U2 B F' D' L2 F
649.	22.40	D2 U' L2 R' D L' D2 R2 F R' B2 F R D2 R2 B' F' L2 R2 B D' L B D2 F
650.	22.11	F' L' D U L2 R' B D2 U F L R' F D U' F' U2 L R U R' B' F' D2 L
651.	19.31	D B2 F' D2 U2 F L D' L B' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U' L' R' B2 F2 D' F2 D B2
652.	18.66	R U2 L2 R' D B' F2 L R' B' F' D2 B' F' R B F D2 B' L U2 B' F2 L' D2
653.	25.65	U2 F D' R F R' B F2 L R F2 R' B2 F U R' D' B F' D' U2 B F' L' D'
654.	23.45	D U2 B' U' R2 D' R' D' R U' F L2 R F' D' F R B' F L2 R' D U2 R B'
655.	27.09	B2 F L' R2 D' U L' D' L R2 F' D' F2 L U B F' U' B2 F D B2 F' R D
656.	26.00	L R' B L2 B' F2 D2 B F2 L R2 U' R D' R D U' L' R2 D' L2 U B2 F' U
657.	21.30	D2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 R' U R2 D' B2 F2 D' U2 B' F D2 B F' U R2 D' B2 D2 F
658.	21.45	L2 R2 F2 L' B2 F' U' R2 D U2 L2 R' U B F' L2 R' D R B' F L' D2 F' R
659.	18.49	B F2 R U R' F' L2 R2 F L2 U L' D U' F2 D2 U B F L2 R B' R2 D R
660.	25.71	B U' R2 D U F' L R2 U R' D2 R D' B2 U' F L' R' D' B2 D' U' F2 R' F2
661.	22.30	D U' B2 F' U2 R D2 R' D2 B F D B2 D2 B2 F D' U2 L' F2 L2 D' B U2 B2
662.	27.48	L' D2 U2 B F2 L R F D L' D' U2 R2 F D' U R' B F L2 D2 U B F' D
663.	22.48	B F2 D2 U2 F' D U B' F L2 D2 B F2 R' D2 U' F L' F2 D' U' F2 U2 B D'
664.	30.38	B' D2 U2 L D F D2 U L R D2 U' L U2 B' F L2 R' U2 R U L' R2 F2 U'
665.	22.72	U' B2 R F D2 U F L' B2 F R' B U2 B2 D' U L2 D U2 L' R' U2 B2 L2 R'
666.	24.56	F L2 R' B' D' F' R' D U L R D2 L R F' D2 L' R2 B' F2 U F' L2 B R
667.	23.58	D' R D' R B D L' D2 U' R' D' L R' F2 D' U B F2 D R' F' L R' B L
668.	21.54	L2 D' R B F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B' F2 R2 B2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 F' R2 D F' D U2 F
669.	18.81	R' U2 R2 B F2 L' U' L F D F' R' U2 F D' F U' B2 D' F2 D' B F' L' F'
670.	21.32	L2 F' D2 U B2 F' D U' F2 L2 F D2 U R F2 L2 U' L' R F2 L2 R2 B F' L'
671.	21.61	L R B F' L R' B2 D U2 L' B' D2 R' U L2 R B2 L' D' B D2 L D2 U F
672.	23.58	F2 D U B F2 U' B' F D2 U B R' B F2 U B F' L2 D2 U' B' F L R2 B
673.	25.06	L' F L2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' D U2 L B2 F L U L2 U2 L' R2 D R'
674.	21.24	R2 B F' L' R2 B L R2 B F U B' R' D2 U2 L R B2 L2 R' F' R' B D' U
675.	25.17	L2 D2 U2 F' L B D2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 D R2 D' L R' B2 D' U' F2 U B2 F' L2
676.	23.37	B' D U B' D U' R' B2 F' L R' B2 D' R' U' B2 L' U2 B F2 D' U' R2 F L2
677.	17.82	F L2 B D U' B' F2 L' U' B F L2 R D R B' F D2 U' R F2 L2 R2 U2 F'
678.	23.03	D' F L B' D2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L' R' F2 D U R B' D2 U2 B' F' D2 U2 B' F'
679.	19.71	B2 F2 L' R2 B U B' R' B' D' U2 R B' D' B F2 L R2 U' R2 B' F2 D' R D'
680.	23.11	D2 L2 D B F' D' B2 L2 R D2 U B2 L R2 D R2 B2 D' U' B F2 D B F L
681.	21.76	R' D2 B2 D U F' L2 R' F R' B2 F R D F R' D' U' L R' B2 L2 B L R2
682.	23.80	D B' R' U L2 R D' B2 F D2 L' R F L' D' U' F' D2 B' F D F2 D' U2 F'
683.	19.43+	B' F2 U2 F U B' F2 L2 D' L2 R B2 R2 D' B' F' R2 B L D U2 R B F R'
684.	22.00	D' B' U' B F2 L' R U L' U' B D U' B D' L' U' L R2 U' B' F2 U L2 D'
685.	25.06	L2 R2 F2 D U2 L R' B2 F' D2 F' R2 F D' U2 B F' D' B2 L2 U R' D2 U B
686.	23.86	D U' B F' L' D2 U F2 L R2 B' F2 D B' R' U F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B F L R
687.	15.67	F' D' U F D L' D' U' B2 D L F2 L R2 F' D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' F D2 L2 B'
688.	18.77	D2 U' L2 D2 U2 B' D F L' D2 L U B2 F' D2 U' B F' U R U L2 R F2 D
689.	22.11	B U B' F' L U R' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 B' F2 L2 R' B2 F2 R2 B' F'
690.	25.39	D2 U2 L D' U R' D2 U' L R2 B' R' D2 B2 L' D' B2 L2 B' F2 L' R D' U B
691.	23.15	D U2 R' U2 F' L' U2 F2 D U2 F2 L' U R' B2 D' U' L' U' B2 F' L U2 R' U'
692.	19.91	F' U2 L' R' F2 R2 B2 L R' U' R' D' U2 F U' B' F2 R' B2 D2 B F' D2 R2 F
693.	23.55	D2 U2 R B D2 U2 L B2 F2 L D2 B' L2 R' D2 U' L D' L2 D' U' L' U' L' D'
694.	20.58	B2 D' U' R D' B D U' B' F U' B F' D2 L' R2 U F2 D2 U' L' R D L U'
695.	15.99	L B' L2 R2 F2 U' L' R' B' U B' U2 R U' F2 L2 R U2 F' D2 R2 U R' D' U2
696.	33.20	F L2 R B' F2 L D L' D U2 B F' U B D' F' D' F2 L' B' R D2 B R' D
697.	18.27	U' F R' D U B' F2 R' U2 B2 F D B F D2 B D' U' B R' F R' B F D'
698.	24.12	L D' F2 D2 U B2 D' U2 L R U' B F2 D' L R2 F U R2 B F2 R U L' R'
699.	18.81	F L U2 F L R' D' L2 U' F' L' F U R2 D2 U' B F' L R D U F R D2
700.	19.78	U' L2 F' U L2 D' U B2 F2 D2 U L R2 B' F U F' D2 U' B2 F D2 U2 B' U2
701.	27.55	U2 L' U F L2 U2 L' R U2 F2 U' F2 D F' U R F2 L' U' L' B F' L B' F2
702.	22.73	D' F2 L2 R' D' U L' B F D R D B' F L2 B' R2 F L D2 L' D2 U2 B U
703.	22.05	U2 L R2 D B' L R2 F2 D U B D' U' F L R2 U2 L' R2 D L R2 D2 L' R'
704.	19.00	L R U B' F' L' B' F' L R B' D2 U2 L2 D R F' U B' L' R B' F' L' F2
705.	25.69+	D2 B2 F' D U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D U' L D' F' L2 B2 F' R2 D2 B L R2 B
706.	23.75	U' B2 D U2 L' F' U L2 D' R' B F2 R' B D U' B2 U2 L2 R B L' B2 R B'
707.	16.94	L2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 B' F R D R2 D L D F D' U2 F U2 L' B2 F L' B2 L'
708.	24.65	L' D' R' B' F' U2 L' R2 B' F' D' U B' F2 L' B' F2 L2 F' D' U' R U' F2 D'
709.	29.49	D B U' B' L2 F' R2 D' F R B' F' L2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 B L' R' B2 L' B' F'
710.	27.76	D L' D' U' F2 U' F D' B F R B D2 B F' U' L R2 B2 L2 D' U' F' U' L'
711.	25.41	D2 B F' R' B F2 L2 B' U B2 L' D2 U L R2 D B R' U' B' D2 U2 L' R F'
712.	24.42+	F U L' D U' B F L' R' D' B F' L' F2 R U L B' F2 L' U2 B F D' U
713.	26.78	D B L' F2 L F2 L' R B L' D' U2 L' D' U2 R D U' B2 F' L2 D2 R U B2
714.	26.68	L' R' B2 L2 R B L' R' F2 D' F2 D2 U2 L2 D U' L U B' F' U' F' R' B F'
715.	23.50	L2 B2 F R2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 U' B' F2 D2 L' D B F L' B2 F U' B2 R D U'
716.	22.82	R D2 U' R' B F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L' R2 B F2 R U' L2 U' B2 L F
717.	14.97	D2 U B F D U' L2 R2 D2 U2 L' R B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U B' F R' D' U L2 R2
718.	16.24	U2 B L R B F U B2 L' U2 F2 R' U' B' R' B2 L' B2 F' L2 B2 F D2 U2 B'
719.	21.05	B' F' R U' B2 F' R' B L' B' F' R B F2 R' U' R' D2 U2 B D U' F D U
720.	24.15	U' B' R' U B' F2 L F L R2 D U' L' R B' L D2 B' F' D2 U2 L' R' F R2
721.	26.61	F' U2 L R' B F L R2 B' D2 R' B2 D2 L B F2 L' R' D2 L2 R D F L D'
722.	22.41	B2 F R2 D R D' F D' U2 R U' R D U' B' L D R' U2 B' D U2 B' F D
723.	28.08	L B2 R B D U2 F2 D2 B D F D2 F D U' R2 B2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R F' U'
724.	17.47	L' D L2 F2 R' B' F D F' U2 F' L R2 D2 R2 D U R' F' D2 B' L2 R U R'
725.	23.73	B2 U R D2 U' R' U B F2 D' L R' B' R U2 L R2 D U' R2 D' B F' D' U
726.	22.30	R2 F2 L F R2 U' L' B' F D2 F' D2 U2 L' B2 L R' B L' R2 F D2 L' D' U'
727.	28.14	L' R U2 R2 B D' U B F2 L' B2 F D U2 B F' D' U' B2 D' U2 B' F R' U'
728.	21.49	R' B' L D U2 R2 B F2 D L' R2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 F' R2 F' U B F2 L2 F'
729.	22.97	U2 B' L R2 B' F' D2 U' R B2 U F' U2 F2 U' F' D L2 U2 B2 F L2 R' F2 R'
730.	20.08	D' L' B D' U2 L' B2 R' D2 B L2 R' F' D U' F2 D2 L2 R' D U' L2 D B R'
731.	23.11	L2 R' B D2 R2 U' L2 R D' L B2 D2 F' D U' B F2 L D2 B2 F2 R' D' U' B'
732.	22.79	L' R2 D' L2 D U2 F U2 R' B F2 D U2 B' F D L' U2 B2 R F2 D B2 F L
733.	22.13	L U' L2 F2 D' U2 L' R2 F' R B D2 U' L U' F L' D L' R2 F' L R' D2 U'
734.	19.65	L R2 U L2 R2 U B2 U' R B F' R U2 L' U B2 F2 D L' R B F' D' F U
735.	22.12	F' U2 R D' U2 L B L2 R2 U2 L R' U F' L' F U B' U R' U F2 D U' R
736.	21.03	L2 D L R D2 U B' D U' L' R B2 U L R2 B' L B L R B D' R B2 U
737.	21.13	D2 B R B2 D U' L U F' U2 L' R' D2 B' L B2 F2 U F L D2 U L B U
738.	18.54	F2 L' F R U L2 R' U2 B L2 R2 D' B' F' D' U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' F2 D U2 B'
739.	23.22	B' F U2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 B L B F2 L' R2 D' U B' L2 R' B F' U' B F2 D'
740.	26.12	U2 B R2 F' L R2 D2 L' D2 U B D B R' D L B2 F' R D' F' D2 U2 L2 R2
741.	18.59	D2 U' B F D2 U B' F' L' D2 U' B2 U2 F R2 D U L2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 R' F
742.	27.60	U' L' R2 D' U2 R B2 L' R D2 U2 L2 B2 F L R2 U' R B F R2 D U L' U
743.	25.58	B' F D2 U2 L R' D2 F L' R' D2 B' U2 B' L' B2 F' R F L' R2 D U B2 L'
744.	27.53	D B2 D U' B' D' U' L' D2 U' B' F' R' U L F2 U' F2 L' D' B' F L R B'
745.	22.00	L2 R U2 L B L' D F' D' B2 L' R2 B D2 L2 B' D' L R' B2 R2 F D2 F' L
746.	23.39	L2 D' U' L2 R F' L' R U2 L2 U2 L R2 B2 D2 L2 D U2 L' R U B2 F2 R2 B'
747.	20.49	D2 R' F2 L' R2 D U' L2 F2 D' R' U' L D2 R2 U' B2 F D2 L R' B' F' L2 B2
748.	21.48	L' R' D' L R2 D2 R D' F' L2 R B2 R U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B R' U B R2 D2 U'
749.	25.87	D' U F2 U' L F' D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L R2 D R' B' F' D U' L B
750.	23.85	D2 B2 U' R D2 L2 R' D2 L R2 D' U' R' D U' R' D2 U B2 F2 L' R B2 F D
751.	21.46	R F2 R' D2 R' U L' B2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 L B F D' B F2 L D2 B' F D U
752.	18.31	R' F' L2 B L2 R B' F2 U' B' F2 R D2 U L2 B2 F2 D B F2 D' B D U' R2
753.	21.77	B D2 U2 F' D U' R B' F2 U' L' D U' B F2 U2 R B' F2 R2 F U2 L' R' F'
754.	21.86	U B' R D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 F L' U2 L2 R' F' D' U2 B' R
755.	21.25	D2 L2 U2 R D U' R' D U L D2 B F R2 D2 U L' R2 F D L' R' B2 U B2
756.	17.17	F U B2 F2 U' L R B L B' L2 R' B' L' R' U2 B' R2 D' U L2 R2 B2 U2 F
757.	21.40	R2 F L2 F D' L B F' L2 R2 B' D U R D' U2 B' L' R D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2
758.	19.70	F' D2 U R2 F2 L B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' U2 L B2 U F L' F2 U' L2 R D2 L' R2
759.	21.11	B' L D2 U' F L' R2 U' R2 U' R' B' L2 R D2 L2 R' D2 U B2 F R' U2 B' F2
760.	20.02	U2 L' F L R F' L2 R2 F2 D L' D L2 D' F L2 R B' D' B F' U F2 D' F'
761.	20.54	B' L' F R D F R2 F2 L' B2 D R F' D2 U' B2 F2 L' B F' D U2 F D' F'
762.	23.10	L R F L' D U' B' L2 R F D2 R' F L B2 F' D F' R2 B' R2 B2 F2 L B2
763.	19.51	F2 U' B F D' U' B' F2 L2 R' D2 B D U' B L' R U B' D2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2
764.	22.60	B F2 D' R' D U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 F' L' R2 B' L' R2 U2 F' L' R B F' L2 B2
765.	21.98	U' B L2 B2 F D2 F D2 F2 D2 B' U B' R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 U'
766.	24.53	D' R' D2 F D' U2 R2 F' D2 U B F L' R B' D B' F L2 R' B' F' L D F2
767.	23.45	U' B' L' B' F D U2 R2 D' B L B2 D' R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 R F' D L' R' D
768.	28.10	D' F L2 U2 B F' L2 R2 F' L R B L' R' B D2 F' L' B2 F' U2 R B2 L F
769.	23.01	B U' B2 F L2 F D2 U L D' F D2 U2 B' D2 U R D L R D2 U2 L2 R B
770.	25.84	R2 B' F' D2 U' L2 B' F2 D' L R' F' L2 D' U2 L R' B2 R' D2 U B2 F D R'
771.	20.99	L' B2 F D2 B L2 R' B2 D U2 R F' D' U' B D2 B' U' B' D2 L2 D2 B D2 U'
772.	25.27	B F2 R' F D2 R2 D B2 R' D2 B R2 B2 L2 R F2 R2 U2 R D2 U' F R D U'
773.	24.55	D U' L2 R' F2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 F L U' R F' L' B F2 L R2 D' U L R'
774.	20.88	U B F U2 L R U' L' R2 D' U L D2 B' U R2 F2 D' F R B2 D B2 L R
775.	22.02	F D2 U2 B2 F D' L2 R D' U2 L R' F U B2 F2 R F U2 B2 D F' L' D U
776.	26.19	B F D U B F U2 B' U' B L2 R2 U2 L' B L2 R2 F D B L' R2 U L2 R'
777.	22.52	U B2 U2 L2 R' D L' U' B L' D U L R F' D U F2 D2 R2 D2 L D U2 L2
778.	18.40	D B2 F2 D U2 F' R2 D' B' D U' B2 F2 U' F R2 F' L2 B F L' D2 L2 R U
779.	26.10	F' U' B2 U2 L2 U B' F D2 B2 F R B L R' B2 F L2 R' F2 D U F D B'
780.	22.50	D B' U2 L2 R' D2 U L2 R F2 R' D U2 L B F' U R U2 R U L2 B L' D2
781.	20.44	R D2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 R D2 R' B D' U L2 R' F2 L2 R2 B' L2 R' U L
782.	20.62	B' L' F2 D U B F' U' L B2 D2 U2 F2 L R2 B2 F' L' B' U F R B' L2 F'
783.	21.83	R' B' U L2 D2 B F D U F U L' R' D B2 L' R2 D2 B2 U' B F L R2 D'
784.	22.48	U2 F2 D L U' L R' D2 F2 L' D' U2 F' R2 F2 D U2 L F D2 U' F L' B F'
785.	27.20	B2 F' L2 F D U2 B2 U' R U' B R2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 F L' D U R2 D' U2 B2
786.	19.36	L2 D F' U2 L' R2 D' L2 D2 B' F' L' U2 F2 D2 U' L F' D U' B' F2 D F' U'
787.	25.80	B U' L2 B F2 U2 F' U F D' L2 D2 R' D2 U' B2 D U L R F D L2 D2 U
788.	18.70	L' R' U2 R' F2 U2 L' R B F2 R2 B F U' F2 D B2 F' R D' U2 L2 B2 D R'
789.	23.44	R' D' U F L U2 L R' D F L2 R2 D L' R D' U2 F2 U L' R D' B' R' B
790.	22.20	L F2 L' D2 U' R' F U' R2 U' R F R F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U R D' L2 R2
791.	21.45	D' U2 B' F2 L R2 B F' U2 R' B2 L R F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' D B F
792.	20.69	D2 B R' D' F' R2 B R2 U' B2 F' D2 F' L' R F' L2 R' D2 B' D2 F2 L' D B
793.	19.69	D B F' D' B R2 U2 B R' B' F' U2 F' D2 B D L' R2 B2 L D' U R2 D2 R'
794.	18.77	R' B' L R2 D2 F2 L' F U B D' L2 D2 U2 F D L D' L' U' B F2 U' R D2
795.	20.04	D2 R' B' L' R2 F' U L2 R F' L R' F' D2 U2 L' B' F2 L' B' F2 D U2 L2 D2
796.	22.55	L2 F D2 L R' B' D2 U' L2 B2 L R' D' U L' R B2 F' D U L2 U B2 L2 R
797.	24.24	U2 B L' R' D' U R B U' R2 D2 L' B D' U2 L' R2 B F2 L2 U F' U R2 D2
798.	27.22	L2 F' U L2 F' R B2 F' L F2 L' B F D' U F' U' F' L R D' U2 L U' B2
799.	20.85	D U R2 D U2 R2 D2 U2 B' F D' U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B' F R B R2 B F' R' D
800.	22.66	R2 B L R2 B D R' U2 B L' B D U2 B F L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 B R2
801.	20.31	L2 F' L2 R B F' U2 B2 D L' D2 U L2 R D2 U2 B' F' R' B' F L' D' U' B
802.	17.15	D B2 F2 R B' F R D F' D' L' U2 B F L2 R2 F2 L R D' L2 D2 B F R2
803.	19.36	R F2 R F U2 L' F' D L' B' L2 F' D' U' F D2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 B F2 D U'
804.	21.79	F' D L B2 L R' D U2 L R' B2 L2 R2 F2 D U2 F' L B R' D2 F R B2 L2
805.	21.77	F' R' U R2 F U' F2 R F L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F L F U B2 D2 R2 F2
806.	26.99	L R' F2 D' U2 R' D' B2 F2 U R2 D B' L R B' D' B F2 D B2 F2 L' R2 F2
807.	17.98	L' F U2 L R2 F2 L' B D' U' L2 R2 D U B2 U2 B F' D L B2 D' B' R D
808.	18.27	B F2 R2 B' L' F L2 U L R2 B2 F D2 U' L' B2 F D2 L2 D' B U B D' R2
809.	21.95	B' D' F' L' R' D B' F L2 B F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F D B2 F U2 L2 R' F'
810.	24.23	B' F L2 U' L' R2 B D2 R2 F' R' D U' L' F' L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 D2
811.	20.99	L2 F U' L R' B F2 D2 U2 L R' B' F' U' L2 R2 B' D U2 B2 L' R' F R2 F'
812.	21.11	R D2 L' D' U' R F' D2 L' F U2 F2 L' D' U' B2 U2 L U2 B F2 U2 R2 D' U'
813.	20.71	U B2 D U R D L' B2 F' R' F' L' B' L' D' F2 R2 U' L' F2 U2 L' R2 B F'
814.	19.20	F U L' R D B2 F' U' R B D F L R D2 U' F' R' D' R U' B' D' B R2
815.	25.36	D2 U2 R' B F2 L B2 F' D' U' R D2 L D' U' L R' D2 U2 B' D B2 F D L2
816.	22.86	B' F' R' F U2 L2 R2 F R U' R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F' U2 L' R' F L R' D' U' L'
817.	17.95	D' R F2 D2 L F' U R F' U' B' F' R' B F2 R2 D' U L' R' D B2 F D' U2
818.	23.78	B D' U L B' F2 D' L' U2 B' U2 B L R2 B2 F D L' R2 U' B' D' U B' F2
819.	23.99	L R' D B L' R2 F R' U' L2 F2 D' U2 B F' L' R' U B2 F' R' F2 R2 F D'
820.	21.66	B' F2 U2 L2 B D L2 R D U B' F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' D U2 B F' U2 L' R
821.	19.60	U' R2 U' L' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' U' B' F' L2 R' D U B F D U2 R D' U' F'
822.	21.68	F2 L R' B F U2 F' L' D U F D' U F' L B2 F2 D U L D U R' F2 L'
823.	16.62	B' F L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U L' R' F U R' F' R B F2 L2 R B F2 U2 L' D'
824.	17.94	D U L2 U' L' R' B' D U' R' D' B F2 D' U B' D U L D2 U2 L' D' B' L'
825.	21.52	B' F2 U2 F2 R B' F R2 B' D' U2 L2 R B' D U' B' F D' U2 B D' U' B2 F2
826.	22.76	L2 U R U' B2 R2 D' R' D' L R2 B2 U2 L B2 F L' R F2 U2 B2 F' L R2 B
827.	24.51	L2 U2 L' B2 F2 L F2 R B' U' F' R' F U B' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 B' U'
828.	24.08	B' F' D U R2 F2 D2 F' L R2 B2 D2 U' L' F2 L R2 D' U2 F' R2 B2 F2 D R2
829.	18.12	F' L F' R' D' L2 R' B' R D' U' L' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L D' U2 L R' D
830.	24.31	D' U2 L2 R U' R2 U F L R' D2 F2 D B' F' D' U B' F L2 F2 D' L2 U' B
831.	21.39	R2 B' D U' L2 B2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F R' U' L' B' R U L' B' U' R' F U2
832.	27.10	D B2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2 F' D U' R' U' F D2 L2 B L R B' F' L2 R B' R D'
833.	22.25	R F D F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' R' U R D' R B' F' R F R2 B2 F
834.	24.43	B2 D R D B2 F2 D2 R' U B F' R' D U L' U L2 D' L B2 F2 D B' F' U
835.	19.72	D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' L2 F2 L F' L' B' F2 D' U B2 U2 B2 F R U L2 D U R2
836.	22.57	D U2 B F2 D' L2 R B2 F D' F' L' D' B2 F D' L' B' F L2 R' B F R' D
837.	22.70	B F L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F D U' L2 R F2 R' D' U2 B R' U'
838.	19.58	U F' U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B L2 R2 U L2 R2 D L' R' B' F D' B2 L' F2
839.	27.36	D' R B U L' R U' B R2 U2 B' D2 B' U B2 F L' R U2 L' R' D2 R D2 U'
840.	19.86	D2 U L' R' D F2 D U F2 L2 R B2 F' U2 L2 D U L R2 B' F R D2 U' L2
841.	19.20	R2 B F' L2 R2 B' F' D2 R F2 R' U2 L2 R' B F D2 U B F' D' U' B2 F' L2
842.	21.76+	D' U' F' R2 B' F' U2 L' B2 F' R2 B' R' U' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F R' D2 U' B2 U'
843.	23.68	L' R2 D2 B U2 B U L2 B2 D' U2 F' U' B' R2 D' U2 B' F2 D2 L R2 B2 F R2
844.	18.01	D B D2 U B' D U2 R2 D' B' F' L B F2 L' B' D U' R D' U2 L2 R' B' F
845.	23.75	D' L2 R2 B' F' L' R2 B2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 R F2 D L' U B L R B' L2 R2 F2
846.	23.03	R2 B F2 D U B2 F D2 U B2 L R B2 D2 U' F' D' U2 L' R2 B L D2 U R2
847.	20.35	R B' F2 L D2 U' L2 R B2 F2 U' R' B D B2 F' D2 U B2 F' D U' L' R2 F
848.	25.42	B2 F' L2 F R' B' D' U' B2 F' D' F U F' L R2 D R' D L R2 D2 L' R U2
849.	21.25	L2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F L R B F2 R D2 U L D U F U' B' F D'
850.	20.85	U2 B D' B2 L U2 F2 D U F2 R2 U F' D U2 F2 D' U F' D' U' R D U R
851.	28.00	L U' R2 D' B F2 D' B' R2 D B F' D2 L2 D F L' R' B2 F L R' D R' D2
852.	24.86	R F U2 L B' F2 L R B' F2 L2 B' U' F' L' F L2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' R
853.	21.43	D' B2 F2 R U2 F D' R' D2 B2 F2 R B F' U2 L' R D2 U' F D2 R' F' R2 D2
854.	20.05	B2 R B2 D L' R2 B F2 L' D U' L2 R' B D B' F2 U F D' L2 U2 F' D B2
855.	21.46	U2 L D U L2 D2 U2 L U B2 D2 L' B U2 B' F2 R2 B F U2 L' R2 D U' F'
856.	17.70	R' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 D U' B' F L2 R B2 F' L' D2 U L U2 R F D U B2
857.	16.74	L B L2 R' D2 B F L R' B D2 U' L2 D' U2 R' F L2 D L D' U2 B2 F2 D'
858.	22.10	D R2 D L' R2 F' L2 R' B2 D' L' D2 U' B2 D U L R' B' F' D2 L' R2 F2 U2
859.	20.93	D2 B' F U2 R D' R' D F' D U' R' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L' R D2 B2 U2 F' D' U'
860.	20.45	D2 B F' R' D2 L R F' D' B' F' L B' U F L2 R D U2 R U2 R F' D2 L2
861.	19.66	L' B2 D' B' F' U F D2 U2 L' R' U' L2 R2 D R2 U' B' F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D U'
862.	21.31	U L' R B F2 D L2 B' U' L' B2 D' B' F R2 F L F U2 F2 R U' R2 F L
863.	22.61	B D2 B F R B' F2 R D U B F' L D' B' U2 F D' B L' R D2 B2 U' F'
864.	19.41	R F L B F2 R' F' D' B L' F' D' F' D L R B' U2 R F' D2 U2 B D' L'
865.	25.32	R2 F2 U' L' R B F U2 L R D' B2 L' R2 B F R2 U R U2 F' L2 R B' F2
866.	26.49	D U' F' D2 R D L2 B2 D B2 D' L R D U2 B' F L2 D L B' F2 R2 B2 D2
867.	28.86	B' F2 D U L' B' D2 U' L2 R' D2 U' L2 R2 B R' B F' D' L F' D' U' L' B'
868.	22.78	F2 U R D U' F2 D U' R D' B F U2 B2 F2 L2 R F R F U2 L R2 D' U
869.	21.78	U L' R D2 U2 R' D2 U' B D U B L2 U L' F D U2 L R' B R2 U' F' D
870.	24.50	F2 R' D2 U' L B2 D U2 R2 B U B2 L R B2 F U B' F2 L B' D U2 R2 U
871.	23.88	R' D' F' L2 U L R' B F' D' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L D R U B L2 R D2 L2 F
872.	24.18	B2 U L' B F' L2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 R D2 U F D L R D2 U L' R U R2 D2
873.	22.32	B2 D U2 L R' D2 B L2 R' B2 D U' L2 B' F' L2 R2 D U R2 B' F L B' F'
874.	22.69	U' R2 F2 D2 U B' F' L' D B2 D' L D U2 L R' U2 B F' U' R B2 D U' B'
875.	21.22	L R' B' F' D' U' L' R' U2 B' F' U' R B2 F' L B R' B' D U L2 R2 D F2
876.	26.60	B F' R2 B2 L' R2 D2 L' R B' R D' U' L' R' B2 L R2 D B D2 U L B F
877.	21.74	B' L F' U' F D2 U2 L' D' B F' R' F' D' B U' F D2 U' L2 R2 F R' F U
878.	21.87	D2 B2 L' R2 F D U' B L2 R2 U' F L2 D2 B2 F' L' B2 L' R' B D2 U' L2 D'
879.	15.98	B D U B2 F2 U2 F R2 B L2 D R' F' U' R' U2 F D B2 F R2 B F2 D' U
880.	22.24	D2 L2 D2 B R2 D' B F D2 R2 B F' L R B2 F D U2 B' F' L F R U R'
881.	29.21	R D U2 F2 L B' U L2 B2 F D2 L' R' D2 B2 F' D' U' L R2 U2 R D' U' R'
882.	18.25	D' U2 F D U L B2 L R2 D' U' B F2 D' F D2 U2 L' R F D' U F' L2 U2
883.	22.41	L' R' U2 L D' L2 F' D L2 D' L R' B2 F2 U' F' D2 L2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 B R2
884.	23.75	F L2 F' U R' B D L2 R U' L U R2 B' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2
885.	22.47	F' D2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L' F2 L B F2 L' B' D2 R B' F2 D R2 D U
886.	28.40	L2 F D U' L2 D2 B L D2 U F L B2 D R2 B F D' U B F R B F R'
887.	17.69	B2 F2 U F L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L R' D R' D U' B2 U L2 R B2 F2 R B' F2 L'
888.	23.88	R2 B2 F2 L B' F' D' B L2 R B F2 D' L2 D2 F' R2 B F L U2 F U' R2 D2
889.	24.87	B' F2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R F' L D' R B2 R' D' L2 R2 U' L2 R' D2 U F' R B'
890.	17.89	R2 D2 B' R B' L R' F2 D L R' B' F' L2 R' U F2 L2 R D U2 B2 F' R' U2
891.	25.92	D' L' R B U' R2 B2 F2 R' U B' F2 U L2 B F' D B' L R U2 B2 L D U'
892.	26.70	B U L' R2 F2 L D U' B' F' L U2 L2 R B2 F U2 L2 R D2 L U' B2 L R2
893.	20.84	D' U2 L U2 L B' F2 L2 R D2 F2 L R B L2 R2 B2 L2 R B F2 R' D2 U' F'
894.	24.92	U B U R2 B' F D2 F' L2 R D L' D' B F R2 D' B2 F' R2 B U' L B' F'
895.	25.73	L B L' R2 F D2 U' B2 F2 L' R' B' F2 R B D B F' R' D U B F' D F
896.	20.93	L' R' D' B L D2 B2 F2 D' R' F U2 F L2 R2 B' L R B' U2 L2 B2 F L2 R2
897.	21.48	B' F' U L' R2 F L2 R' D2 B F D U L R2 D2 U L2 R2 B F L D2 U' L'
898.	23.98	D' B' F D2 L D2 B2 D' L R' D U' B2 R' F' L' F2 U' F' L' D2 B' F2 D2 U
899.	26.65	L R' F' U' R U L' R2 F' L2 B F' D U L' R2 F2 D2 U2 B L R' U B F2
900.	22.00	R' D' U' R' B F2 L U2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' L2 D' F' D' L2 D F' L R D2 U' B2
901.	26.70	U' R B R2 F' L B2 L R' F2 D2 U2 L2 R' D' U' R2 B F U' L2 U F R2 B'
902.	19.94	D U L' R' F2 D2 U2 F L' U' F D2 U2 L D2 B' L2 D2 R2 D B2 F U' B D2
903.	21.66	F' U L' F2 D R2 U2 B L R F2 D2 B' F2 U L R U B2 L R2 D2 F' L2 U'
904.	20.75	L' U2 B L' U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L D' L' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B F U2 B' D U L R
905.	22.64	D B2 F2 U B U' L R2 D2 U' F2 D' U' R' B F2 R F' D U L R' B' F' D
906.	19.81	L2 B D U2 B D2 U' L' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R F L' R D F' D U' B2 F2 R
907.	27.95	D2 U L2 U2 R' D U2 B2 R2 D' L' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L' R' D' B' D2 U2
908.	23.59	L' R B' L' F' L R' D' B2 U2 L2 F R2 B' F' L D' F2 U F2 D F2 U L2 F2
909.	21.04	U2 B R D' U2 B2 D2 U R B' D' R' B' U L2 F2 L R B' L2 R' B F D B'
910.	23.02	L R' D2 B2 F' L2 B' L' B2 F' D' L2 R' F' D U F2 L B U' R' B F2 R2 B'
911.	22.10	U2 F2 D R F D2 U' B D' U L R F' D2 U' L2 B2 F' D B' F D U' L R'
912.	23.62	B2 F2 D U' B' R' U2 F L2 D U F L2 R U L2 R U L2 F2 R' D2 U2 L2 D2
913.	23.88	B2 R U2 B D2 U R' F L' R2 D' U2 B' L R' B' F2 D U' R2 U L R2 F' L2
914.	21.88	B D2 U R' F L D2 R' D U' R U R' B' F D2 B' F2 D' U2 L R U F U'
915.	25.31	D U L2 R' B2 D2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F D' R D2 F2 L D' U B' U L' R B2 F'
916.	37.93	B2 R F D' F2 L' R D' U B2 F L R2 F L R F L' F2 D U2 F D2 R2 F
917.	18.41	L2 B' R B2 F' L2 R' D' U' L2 R' F D2 R' D' U' L D' U L F2 D' L R2 F
918.	30.08	D U B' F' U' L D2 F2 L' B' F' D B F D' U L' D R F2 R' D' L B2 R'
919.	21.26	D B2 L2 R' U2 B F D U L B F' U' B F2 D U B2 F' U' B' F2 L B U2
920.	20.09	D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R' D U B2 D2 U2 B F D2 U2 B' F L B2 U'
921.	21.87	L R2 U L' R' U R2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 D U B R2 D' U L' F' R D U2 F' D'
922.	21.36	D2 U L' F D2 U2 L U R' B' F U B2 L2 B2 D F2 D U2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 U
923.	20.96	R' D2 U' B2 F D2 U' R2 U B R2 D' U F' D' U2 F L R F R2 D U L B2
924.	20.98	D' U2 B L2 D U' L2 B F R D2 U L D' L' F2 U2 B D2 U' B' L R' U' R
925.	21.67	L2 R B' U' F L2 R' D F D B' F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 F U' F' U L R' F' D'
926.	24.20	U' B' D2 L R2 U B' F2 L2 B' F' L2 R2 U2 B2 R D L2 D' F2 L F U2 L2 R'
927.	25.36	U2 L' B2 L2 R D B' L2 R D2 U' L2 R2 B D U' L2 B' L' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 F
928.	20.36	B' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U F L' R' U' L' U' L' R2 D2 L' B' D2 U F U L2 D2 U2
929.	18.43	D2 B2 F' U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 L B2 F2 L2 R F' U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B F' U
930.	22.88	D' U2 B U B F2 L' F2 D' L2 R2 B' F U B D2 B' D2 B' F D2 L2 R' D2 B2
931.	25.52	D2 B F' L2 D2 U2 B' U R' B F R' B' L' R' B F' U2 F2 D' U R U' L D'
932.	21.23	U2 R' D' B U' F' U2 F R U' F R' D' B2 U2 R2 B R U2 B' F' D' U' L' B2
933.	25.72	B F' D' F' D' L R F U F2 D U2 R2 F2 R B' F' U' B' R D' L2 D U' F
934.	21.43	R2 B F D2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' U L B' R' F' U' L B' F2 L' B L2 R2
935.	17.43	L R' F2 L2 D U' L2 R2 B2 L' D' U L' D U L2 R2 B' F2 D' U' F' R2 U' R2
936.	22.69	B F D' L R D2 U' L D' U' B' U' B F' D' B' F2 R2 F2 D' F L' U B2 F2
937.	20.59	B2 F2 L' R2 D' U2 L' B2 L D L' R D U2 L' R' B' U2 B L2 R' F L' R' U2
938.	20.24	D' U' L B2 F' L B R2 B2 L D F2 R' D R' U R' D2 U2 L R B L R2 F
939.	25.54	L' R2 F L2 R U' L' R2 F' U' L R' D2 U2 F D2 B' D2 U B2 F' U' L2 R D'
940.	21.49	L B2 F U L D2 U' R B U2 R2 D2 B' F2 L' D U' L' R' D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2
941.	24.48	B D' F' R B D' L2 D2 R D2 B2 F' L F' D B2 L2 D U' F2 L' R2 D' L2 F
942.	22.62	U' F2 R' D2 F2 D U2 F2 L R D U2 F D' B L' R2 B' F' R2 B F2 D' U B'
943.	21.45	F D' L2 D2 B' D' B' F' L' R2 D B L' R F2 L2 R' D' L2 R2 F' D2 U B2 F'
944.	22.41	F' L2 D' U2 L' R U' L B' F2 L2 B F2 U2 F' L F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F D U R'
945.	30.16	F' D U' L R' B2 L' B' F' L2 R2 D L' R F D2 U' B L2 F2 D L R' B R'
946.	23.40	D' U F2 R D B F' R D' U2 L R' U L B2 F2 L' R' U B R' D' U F D'
947.	20.53	B2 D U L2 R' D' U2 B2 F D' B2 F R F2 U2 L' R' U' B' F' D L R' U F
948.	23.15	L2 F2 R D' L2 R F L' R' F' R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D L' R2 U' B' F L U' L2 R'
949.	24.19	L' B' F U2 F L2 U' B' F2 U B F2 L R' F' D B2 F L R2 B' F D2 U2 R
950.	23.47	R' U L R U L' R F' U2 B' D2 U' L' R' U2 B' F L D U L2 R D U2 L'
951.	19.52	R2 D' U' F U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F U' L U L R B' D' U B' F' U L R'
952.	26.26+	F2 D2 R D2 U2 R2 D' U' F L R D2 L R' B2 L' R D' U' B2 U2 B' F' R' D'
953.	21.62	R2 D' F2 U R' D2 F' L' R' D2 U2 B D L' R B U R D' U' R' F' D U2 F
954.	20.35	B2 F2 L D' U L' D U' L F' L U2 L R D U2 L2 R B' F' R' F' L' D U
955.	21.58	F2 U B' F2 D B' F' L F R' F' L B L U' B U2 F' U' L2 U' L2 R U' L'
956.	22.33	D' U' B2 D U' B2 L' R2 D' U' B' F U' F U2 R2 U F' L' D B' F D2 U2 F'
957.	24.16	B D L' R U' L2 D R' D U2 F' R' B2 F D2 B F' D B2 F' D2 U F2 L' D'
958.	20.82	F2 R' D B F' L2 F2 L' B L' R2 F L R F2 D' L R U L' R2 D' B2 F L2
959.	24.46	B' F' D2 L' R2 F' L2 R' D' U' F D2 B' F L' R' F2 U2 R B' F2 R2 D R2 F
960.	21.64	D B2 F L2 R' D B R2 B2 L' R B D U B' F L' R2 D L2 R D' U2 L' R
961.	27.63	R2 D' U B F R2 F2 D L2 R' B2 F2 L B D2 B2 L R2 B D F D' B' D U
962.	20.23	D U' F' L' D' L2 U2 B' D U2 L B F' L F' L2 R F D' R2 B' L U2 B' R
963.	21.74	F' L' D U L' R' D' L D2 L' R' U B' R' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' R D R B2
964.	19.38	R2 F' L R B' L' R F U L' R U2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 U L U' L' U F U
965.	28.68	L2 U B R' D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L R2 D2 L2 R
966.	19.44	D' U' L2 R D B' U' R2 D' R2 F L' U L R' D L' U' F' R B L' R2 B' L'
967.	16.14	L D U' B F U2 R D2 L' B2 F R' B' L D R2 F U2 F2 D B2 L F2 D U'
968.	18.82	B L2 D B2 F L2 R U' F' U F L2 R F R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R B2 F' D'
969.	19.52	B2 F' D2 R' D' L2 R' F U L B F' R B F' U' R' B L R2 B' F' R' D' L'
970.	25.52	D' L' B R B2 F U L2 U' L R' D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R' U' F D2 U' F' D2 B D
971.	19.10	D2 U R B2 D' U2 L' U F2 D U' F' L2 B F' L' R2 U' L R2 B2 L2 R B L'
972.	23.73	D U B' L R' B2 D U' R2 B2 F' D2 B' D' U2 F' U F' D' B2 F' L' D L U
973.	21.16	D U2 L R2 U L' B2 L' D B' F' R' D' B' F' D' U' B' L' F2 U' B R D' U'
974.	22.05	D' U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 R D2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 F' D' F' D2
975.	21.64	B' F' D B2 U2 L2 R' B F2 L' B' L2 R2 B2 F' L' R' D B' F L F2 L R2 U2
976.	23.48	B F2 D' B' L' B' R' B' F D' L R' B F2 U2 L R2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 U' L R'
977.	18.61	D2 U' R2 B' D U2 L' R2 B L' R' B2 F D U B' F L D B U2 R B F' L2
978.	24.62	D U' R2 D R F2 R' B F L R' B' F' L2 D' U B2 L2 R' B F2 L' D' F R
979.	25.72	B' D' U B' F R D B2 R F R B F2 U B D2 U2 B U' B F' D2 F' D2 L'
980.	22.12	L R D U L' R' D' R B L2 R' D' U R D2 R U2 L2 B2 F L B' F' L2 R
981.	24.70	F D B2 U2 B2 D' R B2 D' L F2 L2 R' D2 U2 F' D B' F L2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2
982.	20.13	B2 F' L F D' U R' D L2 D' U' L2 U2 L R D F L R F2 U' L2 B' F2 U'
983.	24.24	R2 F' D' B D' U2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F' R' F2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 D L' R'
984.	24.19	U L2 D U' L R2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U' F2 R2 U' L R' D' U2 B2 F L2 R
985.	19.32	R2 F' R' D B2 R2 U R2 U' B L' D2 U' B' U2 B2 F' D' U' F D U B' L' U'
986.	20.57	D' U2 L' R2 D' F' D2 L D F2 L' B2 F2 U B2 F2 R F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D L' D'
987.	20.75	U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F R D U' B' R D U2 B2 F2 L' R B U L2 R D R2 B' F'
988.	22.39	F D U B2 D2 R' F' D2 R U' B R F L2 R B F' L' D F2 L F' R D2 B'
989.	21.85	L R' D U B' L2 D' F2 R U' B F' D' L' R2 B R2 D U2 F U L' R' D' U'
990.	21.23	F' L U' R' F D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' F2 R' B' F2 D2 B U2 L' R D2 B'
991.	20.99	B2 L2 R' B U B' F L R2 B2 L D L' D2 F' U2 F2 D L' R2 B' U' R' D B2
992.	19.72	R' D' U2 B F R D2 F2 L' U B2 F2 D U' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 U' B U2 L' D2 L2
993.	24.00	B2 L B D U R D L2 U2 L B F D L' R B2 F D B F L2 R F2 L B2
994.	20.48	D L2 R B D' L' R' U2 R' U' B2 F2 D U B2 F2 D U L2 B2 D' U' B' F L
995.	21.31	D' B' L' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B F D B R' B' U' F2 R2 D B F2 R' B L' D2 L2
996.	17.23	F L R' D' F2 D2 F' U' B' L R B F L' B' U2 L D F2 L B' D' F2 D' B'
997.	23.96	U R2 B2 F L B' R B2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 B F' U2 B U' L R2 D2 U' L2 F' L'
998.	19.36	B F L' B' F' D2 L2 R D L' R B2 D B D2 R' B' D U F2 D U' R' U' R2
999.	20.10	F2 D F' U R2 D' L R U' R' F L' D2 U2 F2 D' U' L' U B' R2 B2 F2 L2 B'
1000.	DNF	R2 U' L2 U L D B F' L' R F L2 R D2 U B2 L2 R' D2 L2 R2 F' D' B R2



Best Avg of 12: 19.64 
Still hard for me to get sub 20 for avg of 12 
I'm just too boring


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 8, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Avg of 1000: 22.53



Wow! 

How long did it take?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 8, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Wow!
> 
> How long did it take?


 
spent 6 hours yesterday and 12 hours today


----------



## Carrot (Oct 8, 2010)

I did some pyraminx today, and out of nowhere... I got these incredible awesome times, I don't think anything here is PBs... but It's done on the pyraminx I used at Euro, so if anyone has tried it they know that this surely is an accomplishment lol!!! (it's a 1 week old QJ...)





Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 107/107
best time: 1.74


Spoiler



1. 1.74 U L' U L U' R U l' b' u'


worst time: 6.44


Spoiler



1. 6.44 U R L' B L' U B l' r u



current avg5: 3.10 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 2.63 (σ = 0.59)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 2.63
1. 2.93 L R U B R' U R' B U' l b 
2. 3.16 R' L' B' L R B' U' L r' u 
3. (1.76) L U' L' U R B' L B l' r 
4. (3.62) U B L' U L' R' U' L' B r' b u' 
5. 1.82 U' B U B' R L' U R b u'



current avg12: 3.25 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 2.73 (σ = 0.50)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.73
1. 2.78 L U R' L' R' U B' U l b' 
2. (1.74) U L' U L U' R U l' b' u' 
3. 3.20 U R' B' R L' U' L B' l' r b' u' 
4. 2.93 B' U' R L' U L B' L l r' b' u 
5. 2.93 L R U B R' U R' B U' l b 
6. 3.16 R' L' B' L R B' U' L r' u 
7. 1.76 L U' L' U R B' L B l' r 
8. (3.62) U B L' U L' R' U' L' B r' b u' 
9. 1.82 U' B U B' R L' U R b u' 
10. 3.13 U B L U' B U R l' r' b u' 
11. 3.05 U' R B U L' B' R B r' b' 
12. 2.59 U B' R' L' U B L' U' l b



current avg100: 3.41 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 3.41 (σ = 0.61)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.41
1. 4.22 U R U B R B' U' L U' l b' 
2. 3.94 L' B' R' B' U R' B' l 
3. 4.39 L B L R' L U' r b u' 
4. 4.46 R L' R' B U' L B l' r b' 
5. 3.80 R L U B' R' U B' L b' u 
6. 4.29 U R B R U' B R U' L r' u 
7. 4.02 R' L R B U' R' L' l b' 
8. 4.24 L' U L B' L U' L l' u' 
9. 3.21 R' L' B' R B U R U l' r b 
10. 4.42 U R U' L R' U' L B r' u 
11. 3.67 U L U R' B' R U R l' r 
12. 3.70 U L U' R' U' B L' r b u' 
13. 3.76 U L' R U' B R' U' L' l' b u' 
14. 3.57 R' U' R B' L B r' u 
15. 3.94 U L' B L' B R' L' B' l r b' 
16. 3.87 R' B' U' R' B' R B' R' r' u 
17. 3.40 L' R B U' L B' L l' u 
18. 3.07 B' R U L' B R' B L' u 
19. 2.91 L U' R' B' L' R' U' B' l r' 
20. 3.64 U' B' R' U R L R B' l r b' 
21. 4.13 L U' B' R L' U B L l' r' b' u 
22. 3.05 R L B R' B L U B' l' r b' 
23. 3.80 U B R U L R B U r b 
24. 2.86 U' L B R' L R' U' l b u' 
25. 2.61 U R' B R' L' U B' L l' b 
26. 2.94 U' L R' L R' B' U R' l r 
27. 2.53 L R' B R B' R L' B U r' b' u' 
28. 3.75 L B' U R' U' B R l' b' u' 
29. 4.04 U R L' U R' B' R' U' B l' r b' u 
30. 3.05 L' U' R' L' B' r b u' 
31. 3.31 B L B' R U' B L' B l u 
32. 3.11 U' B' R' U' L R' U R r' b u 
33. 3.51 L R' B' U R L U' R' l r b u 
34. 3.37 U L' U B' R' B' L' b 
35. 2.88 L' U L' B U L U' r' b' u' 
36. 4.45 R L U' R' L U' L U' l b u' 
37. 4.70 L B' R L' B U' L B l r' b' 
38. 4.52 U L' B L' R U R' l b 
39. 3.56 R' B' U R' U R' U' l' b' u' 
40. 3.74 U' B' U L B' L' R' l' r b u 
41. 3.73 L U R' L U L' B l' b 
42. 4.14 B' R' B' L U L B' L' l' r' u' 
43. 3.96 U' R L' U' R' L' B' R l b' u 
44. 3.23 U B R B' U R' L' r' u 
45. 4.01 U B' U B' U R' U' L' r' b' u' 
46. 3.18 U L' B' R' U R L' U l' r' 
47. 2.56 U B L B R L B' L U r u 
48. 3.54 R' L' R U' R' L B' U' l' r 
49. 3.29 U' B L R' B R' B R l u 
50. 2.73 U' L' U' B R' B L l' b' u 
51. 2.90 R L R' U B' L' R' l' b u 
52. 3.09 U B' R B' U R' B' l' r' b' 
53. 4.03 B U' B R L' B' R B l r' u 
54. 3.69 U B R' B U B' R B b' u 
55. 3.76 L' U B R' L' U B' R B' l r' u 
56. 2.78 L U R' L' R' U B' U l b' 
57. (1.74) U L' U L U' R U l' b' u' 
58. 3.20 U R' B' R L' U' L B' l' r b' u' 
59. 2.93 B' U' R L' U L B' L l r' b' u 
60. 2.93 L R U B R' U R' B U' l b 
61. 3.16 R' L' B' L R B' U' L r' u 
62. 1.76 L U' L' U R B' L B l' r 
63. 3.62 U B L' U L' R' U' L' B r' b u' 
64. 1.82 U' B U B' R L' U R b u' 
65. 3.13 U B L U' B U R l' r' b u' 
66. 3.05 U' R B U L' B' R B r' b' 
67. 2.59 U B' R' L' U B L' U' l b 
68. 3.96 L' B' R' L R' B U l' b u' 
69. 3.00 B L' U' B' L B R L' l r b' 
70. 3.89 B U L' B L R' B b u 
71. 3.39 U R' L' R U' B R' U l' r b' 
72. 3.24 U R U' R' U B' R L' R' l r' b u' 
73. 2.86 R' U R' L' B' L' B' r b u 
74. 4.21 U B' U L' R U' L b u' 
75. 3.71 U B' U' L B U' L' B' b' u 
76. 2.50 B L' B' R L' U R' r b' 
77. 3.17 L U' R U' L R' U B b u' 
78. 3.27 U L R' B U L' U' B L' l' r u' 
79. 2.69 U' B' R' L' B R U l' r' u 
80. 2.49 L B' L' B R' B' R B l' r b u 
81. 3.96 U' R B' U L' B U' L' 
82. 3.45 U R L' B' R U B R' r' b' u' 
83. 3.04 R U' B L' R' L B l' r' 
84. 3.79 B' L R L' U' R B' R l r' b u' 
85. 3.49 R' U' R U R L U R' l' b u' 
86. 3.48 U L' U B' U B' L' R' l' r' 
87. 3.31 B' U R L B' U' L B' b 
88. 3.48 R' L' U B U' L R' L' l r' 
89. (4.70) U R' L' B U L' B' l r' u' 
90. 4.50 R' U R B U' R U' R U l b' u' 
91. 3.49 B U' L U B R' l r b' u' 
92. 2.70 L U R L' R' U R' L r' b' 
93. 2.57 B' U B' R U B L l b' 
94. 3.64 R B L' B L U B L' u 
95. 2.48 U B' L' B' R B' R' r' b 
96. 3.05 R B R' U L' B R L' l b' u 
97. 3.80 U L R' B U R U L B l r' b u' 
98. 2.01 U' L R U' R L' R U' B' r' 
99. 2.71 L U R' B' L' B' r u 
100. 3.56 L U' L B L' B L B' r' b



session avg: 3.47 (σ = 0.64)
session mean: 3.48


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2010)

1:12.075 5x5 illusion single

EDIT: 1:01.983 on the solve after ^_^


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 9, 2010)

My accomplishment has nothing to do with cubing. Tonight I did something I had really needed to do for four months and it really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Phew. Weight lifted!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 9, 2010)

11.04, 11.49, (9.36), (12.89), 11.71=11.41 av 5 . New pb. 9.36 and 11.71 OLL skips I think.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

5x5 new single PB 12:06.49


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 9, 2010)

yay 9.77 on film vid coming in like 2 min


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 9, 2010)

Sub-50 OH Avg12: 48.62 SD = 3.26 (Best time 41.57 Worst time 54.61 Best A5 46.68 SD = 2.44)


```
1	44.55	L R' B' R' L2 F' B2 L' D2 L B2 U2 D' L U L R F D2 R2 F R' D' R U2
PLL skip.
2	47.13	D2 F2 U2 F L' D B R L F' L2 U2 B' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R' L2 F' B2 L2
3	50.99	B2 R F' B' D' L R2 B' R2 F2 B2 D F D' U2 B' U2 B' L' U R' F B' U' L2
4	54.61	D U' F' U2 R2 B2 L F2 D L' D2 B R U2 B2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 B U2 L2 D' L
5	51.23	F' R F2 D L' R2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 B F L' R2 B' U' F R L F2 R2 F' D' U
6	46.27	L' U2 B' D U2 L2 B' F' R' L B U2 R L D2 F2 L2 F L' F U R' F' D2 U2
7	43.32	R L' D' U B D F L2 R2 F2 U L' F' R L D' L' F L D U L B D U'
8	51.85	D R2 B R' U' D2 R B U L2 F' B' D2 B U' F' U L' B2 D' F' R F2 L' D
9	47.71	U2 R2 L' U R D' R2 U2 F' D' L D' F L2 D' U' L B R2 L' F2 B' L2 U B
10	49.01	R L2 F R' F' R2 B D2 L2 F B' R2 F' R L F D2 L' R D U2 B L2 R' D2
11	41.57	R D R' U2 R' U2 F' L2 R B F' D2 U2 B2 D2 R B R L2 B R2 F' R' U' R'
12	54.11	R B L' R' D2 R' B R' L D2 B U' F2 L2 U' D B R' D U2 B2 L2 R U B2
```


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2010)

2x2 Ortega method

number of times: 82/82
best time: 1.79
worst time: 15.40

current avg5: 6.58 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 4.91 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 6.37 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 5.56 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 6.85 (σ = 1.79)



Spoiler



7.44, 5.09, 6.88, 8.34, 11.91, 6.41, 6.47, 10.54, 8.56, 5.90, 5.77, 6.86, 3.63, 5.83, 7.54, 6.71, 7.04, 5.22, 8.80, 11.12, 5.42, 7.33, 4.84, 5.20, 1.79, 7.93, 4.71, 6.78, 3.61, 6.35, 6.00, 5.38, 8.65, 8.44, 8.36, 13.05, 6.20, 5.10, 6.42, 7.66, 15.40, 6.61, 7.22, 6.44, 5.69, 6.76, 4.65, 6.53, 6.60, 8.37, 6.57, 6.80, 9.04, 6.68, 7.66, 5.53, 3.51, 11.33, 6.50, 6.36, 7.24, 7.11, 4.22, 5.68, 10.05, 6.67, 5.47, 7.48, 6.05, 8.12, 6.31, 5.47, 9.08, 4.97, 6.09, 5.44, 8.02, 6.00, 5.39, 7.26, 7.20, 6.54



there were a significant number of failures in there...but overall I was doing pretty good


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 9, 2010)

OH nl 20.23
It was one of my first solves of the day and I wasn't warm at all. Cross was very good, f2l was beautiful, anti-sune, u perm (favorite last layer combo). I literally jammed on every turn of the pll. That should of easily been sub-20... pb nonetheless


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 9, 2010)

Spoiler



you ==> how is the weather
splotchy ==> rainy
you ==> how is the weather
splotchy ==> Hot
you ==> both rainy and hot?!
splotchy ==> I heard the same thing when I visited the aussies in Venus


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

2x2 avg5:

3.44, (2.90), 3.44, 3.72, (DNF) = 3.53

OH single: 30.86

Pyraminx single: 4.61

All PBs, nothing that exciting.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 9, 2010)

3x3x3 new PB: 15.90. Much faster than my previous PB of 19.42.
6 move OLL + PLL skip

L2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' R U B' D U B' U' B' U' L' R2 D2 U' B' F2 L2 R'

Edit: with a 25.01 AO5, 28.27 AO12, both PBs


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 9, 2010)

YEAAAH 

Average: 1:32.87
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 1:31.25
Worst Time: 1:34.73
Individual Times:
1.	1:31.88	Rw R F D L' Lw' Rw R2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 B2 L Rw' R' Dw U2 F2 Lw' Dw' L2 D' R' D' Uw' R Bw' F' Lw Rw2 F D Bw2 F' D Uw Lw' B' Fw2 D2 Dw2 Fw L2 Bw' Fw2 F D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L Lw' Fw' U' R Dw2 Uw' U'
2.	1:34.45	U Fw' Dw2 U' F2 Rw Bw' Fw F L' Lw2 Bw' Fw' D' Dw' L Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Bw2 F2 D2 Uw2 R U2 R2 B2 Dw' B' Fw' Lw2 Dw2 L2 Uw' L2 Lw Rw' Bw2 U Rw R2 Bw Rw2 R2 Dw' Bw' Dw' Uw B' Rw' R' F2 Dw F2 D2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Dw'
3.	1:32.28	D2 Dw' Uw2 U' Lw2 Rw Bw U Fw D2 B2 Bw Fw2 U' B' Bw F' U L Bw' Dw Uw L' Rw R2 B' Bw2 Fw F2 Lw F L2 R' Dw Uw' L Lw Rw2 R2 B L R2 Bw' Fw F2 Lw Bw2 Fw F2 Dw' R' Uw2 B Dw' Uw' L B R2 U' Rw
4.	(1:31.25)	Rw2 Dw2 U Bw F' R2 Uw U' Fw' F' L2 Lw R2 B2 Lw' B' Dw' Uw Rw D' Dw' Bw' Rw' D B' L2 D' Rw U' R2 Uw' U Bw R Dw Uw2 F2 D' Lw' Fw' D2 Uw B Bw' Fw2 F' L' Lw Rw R' Dw' Uw U' F2 Dw Fw2 D Lw2 Uw Lw
5.	(1:34.73)	Lw2 U L Uw' F2 R Dw' L R B2 Uw' R2 Bw F2 Rw' B Bw' Fw2 L Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F2 U B' Lw D Dw Uw2 U' Fw Uw' L' Lw2 Rw' R2 B Fw' F2 D Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' B2 R' U' Lw' Uw2 B R D' Dw2 U' B L' D'

Avg12 was 1:36!


----------



## r_517 (Oct 9, 2010)

Clock avg of 300: 8.52 
no good single though


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 9, 2010)

10.86, 10.22, (8.89), (12.33), 11.72, 10.27, 11.94, 11.27, 9.96, 11.37, 9.43, 10.18 = 10.72avg12
The 8.89 was full step and the PLL was an F perm. :3



Spoiler



1. 10.86 F2 R2 U' B' U' D2 F D' B D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L2 F2 U F D R2 L2 
2. 10.22 U' R' D' L F L2 U' D2 B' U2 D L R D' B' D' F' R2 U' B F D L2 B' L2 
3. (8.89) D L2 U B' R2 L D2 U' R B2 F L' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 R' U L2 F U L2 R' 
4. (12.33) B' R2 B L U2 R' L' U D R B2 D2 U' F U' F U2 F D' L' R D R L2 D 
5. 11.72 U B' R' F L' D B' D' B R U L' U R' L' F' L2 R' D2 B2 D2 F' U D2 F' 
6. 10.27 D2 U F D2 R L' U R B2 D F2 R L2 U' B2 U B2 U R B2 F R2 D' L2 R2 
7. 11.94 L B' L B2 L2 F' L2 F D2 L B' L B2 D2 U2 R B' U F2 R' B2 L B2 R2 U2 
8. 11.27 R2 D2 L' U2 F' L' B R' D' B' L R2 U2 L U L U' D R' F R' F B' L2 U' 
9. 9.96 B D2 F2 D' R2 B' U' D' L2 U' L R B2 L' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F D2 L2 D' F2 L' 
10. 11.37 L U' L' F2 R D' F' B' D' F' B L D' U' B D2 B D' B' D' R' D F2 L2 U' 
11. 9.43 R2 D' F' R F' U F2 D' F2 L D2 U2 R' U' F' U' B U L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L 
12. 10.18 U L' U2 L U F B2 L D' U' F2 B D' L U R2 B2 F2 D R L2 B' L' B' F


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 9, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 10.86, 10.22, (8.89), (12.33), 11.72, 10.27, 11.94, 11.27, 9.96, 11.37, 9.43, 10.18 = 10.72avg12
> The 8.89 was full step and the PLL was an F perm. :3
> 
> 
> ...


 
With or without Amp?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 9, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> With or without Amp?


Amp.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2010)

5x5:

single 2:35.24
avg5 2:52.77
avg12 2:56.51

all PBs


----------



## itsmanofpopsicl (Oct 9, 2010)

After two days of practicing the Ortega method on a 2x2x2, I got a time of 6.86 seconds. Pretty good, considering I used a modified Friedrich method on it before.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 9, 2010)

Clock avg of 335: 8.53



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-09-2010 19:57:00

Cubes Solved: 325/335
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.53
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 5.93
Worst Time: 14.88
Individual Times:
1.	8.45	u=0,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=1 / UddU
2.	8.23	u=-3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUUU
3.	9.30	u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / d=2 / ddUU
4.	8.99	u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / ddUU
5.	8.69	u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / d=5 / UddU
6.	9.25	u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UdUd
7.	10.24	u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-3 / dUUd
8.	9.66	u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUd
9.	7.69	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUUU
10.	8.49	u=3,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUd
11.	10.02	u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-5 / UUUd
12.	8.62	u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=4 / UUUU
13.	8.53	u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / d=2 / dddU
14.	6.93	u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdU
15.	9.59	u=1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-4 / Uddd
16.	9.03	u=-1,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdd
17.	9.47	u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / d=0 / ddUd
18.	8.56	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / d=2 / UddU
19.	9.91	u=4,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
20.	7.89	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UddU
21.	9.46	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUd
22.	9.95	u=-3,d=-1 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=5 / UdUd
23.	9.03	u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / d=0 / dUdd
24.	7.57	u=2,d=4 / u=4,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=6 / ddUd
25.	7.98	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dddd
26.	8.61	u=2,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=6 / ddUd
27.	8.96	u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-3 / dddd
28.	10.80	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdU
29.	7.65	u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUUU
30.	10.87	u=-1,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-4 / UddU
31.	6.82	u=3,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUdU
32.	7.47	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=3 / UdUd
33.	7.74	u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-4 / Uddd
34.	8.36	u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=2 / d=0 / UUUd
35.	13.27	u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=6 / UdUU
36.	8.06	u=2,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdU
37.	6.77	u=1,d=2 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UdUd
38.	7.95	u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dddU
39.	7.23	u=1,d=6 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUdd
40.	8.15	u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UddU
41.	9.62	u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / d=2 / UddU
42.	8.15	u=5,d=5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-3 / Uddd
43.	DNF	u=-5,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / ddUU
44.	8.40	u=-1,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=0 / UUdU
45.	7.65	u=1,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-5 / Uddd
46.	8.79	u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=2 / ddUd
47.	11.47	u=4,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=4 / UUdd
48.	7.63	u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=2 / dddd
49.	9.31	u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=2 / d=-2 / UdUU
50.	9.26	u=3,d=2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-4 / UddU
51.	8.16	u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / d=1 / UUdU
52.	7.30	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=4 / d=5 / UddU
53.	8.42	u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-2 / dUUU
54.	8.39	u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUdU
55.	7.52	u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=0 / UdUd
56.	8.69	u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUUU
57.	7.68	u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=0 / dUUU
58.	7.20	u=4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=3 / UddU
59.	7.41	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=5 / Uddd
60.	7.50	u=6,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUUU
61.	7.84	u=2,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-2 / dddd
62.	9.49	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUdU
63.	6.56	u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-3 / UdUd
64.	11.42	u=2,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-1 / dUdd
65.	8.75	u=5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=1 / ddUd
66.	7.63	u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=2 / dddU
67.	9.15	u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=1 / dddd
68.	8.05	u=1,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
69.	10.16	u=-5,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=0 / d=1 / dddU
70.	7.27	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / dddd
71.	9.03	u=4,d=4 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=6 / UddU
72.	9.83	u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=4 / ddUd
73.	8.02	u=-5,d=3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-3 / ddUU
74.	7.66	u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=1 / UUdd
75.	10.70	u=5,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=4 / dddU
76.	7.20	u=-3,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / d=-4 / Uddd
77.	9.69	u=2,d=6 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / d=6 / UUdd
78.	7.56	u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUd
79.	8.04	u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / d=1 / dUdU
80.	8.65	u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / d=5 / dddU
81.	8.07	u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-2 / UddU
82.	9.78	u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-3 / dUdU
83.	8.81	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=0 / Uddd
84.	8.29	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUd
85.	7.81	u=-5,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / d=2 / dddd
86.	6.91	u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUU
87.	10.53	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / d=4 / dUUU
88.	8.25	u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=4 / UdUd
89.	7.49	u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=2 / dddd
90.	8.03	u=-3,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / d=3 / ddUd
91.	7.31	u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=5 / UddU
92.	7.47	u=-4,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=6 / UUUU
93.	7.51	u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dddU
94.	6.62	u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=3 / dUUU
95.	9.16	u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / UdUU
96.	7.83	u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=5 / UUUd
97.	6.58	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdU
98.	8.10	u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / ddUU
99.	7.75	u=-3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / d=4 / ddUU
100.	DNF	u=-3,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
101.	6.09	u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUU
102.	8.13	u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUU
103.	7.39	u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=0 / Uddd
104.	7.27	u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUU
105.	10.53	u=4,d=2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUU
106.	9.31	u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=5 / UdUU
107.	7.81	u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=4 / Uddd
108.	7.77	u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUd
109.	7.95	u=1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdU
110.	6.58	u=4,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=4 / UdUU
111.	8.89	u=1,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=6 / d=5 / UUdd
112.	7.52	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UdUd
113.	9.05	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUUd
114.	7.90	u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dddd
115.	8.30	u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / dUdd
116.	9.21	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=1 / dUdU
117.	8.13	u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-4 / UUUd
118.	7.72	u=-4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUUU
119.	7.76	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUd
120.	7.11	u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUd
121.	8.63	u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUdU
122.	9.62	u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-2 / dddd
123.	10.72	u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dUUU
124.	7.53	u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-1 / ddUU
125.	13.63	u=3,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=2 / ddUd
126.	8.41	u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=2 / dUUU
127.	10.22	u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / d=5 / UUUd
128.	9.05	u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-5 / dddd
129.	9.21	u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / dUUU
130.	6.59	u=3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / d=-3 / UdUd
131.	DNF	u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=2 / dUdd
132.	8.72	u=6,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=2 / dUdd
133.	9.20	u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / ddUU
134.	7.06	u=-1,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=0 / UdUU
135.	7.69	u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
136.	9.44	u=6,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=3 / Uddd
137.	DNF	u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-3 / dddd
138.	9.47	u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=6 / UddU
139.	8.35	u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dUUd
140.	DNF	u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-1 / ddUd
141.	8.37	u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUUU
142.	8.30	u=0,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUUU
143.	10.91	u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=0 / ddUU
144.	7.16	u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UdUd
145.	6.81	u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-2 / ddUd
146.	7.40	u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-1 / UdUU
147.	8.59	u=4,d=5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUdU
148.	8.40	u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=3 / UddU
149.	6.92	u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UdUU
150.	9.28	u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUUU
151.	8.19	u=3,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=4 / d=4 / ddUU
152.	7.52	u=-1,d=-1 / u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=4 / ddUd
153.	7.05	u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUUd
154.	7.30	u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dddd
155.	9.13	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=4 / UddU
156.	8.10	u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUdU
157.	7.51	u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=1 / UdUU
158.	8.46	u=-5,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUUU
159.	7.95	u=-3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=6 / dddU
160.	7.47	u=5,d=5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / d=1 / Uddd
161.	8.51	u=2,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUUU
162.	10.35	u=-5,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=3 / dUUU
163.	6.46	u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5,d=6 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=0 / dUUd
164.	8.61	u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=3 / ddUd
165.	10.10	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dddU
166.	7.73	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=4 / UdUd
167.	8.82	u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UddU
168.	7.54	u=-4,d=-2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=6 / dUUd
169.	7.30	u=-3,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdd
170.	9.17	u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=3 / ddUU
171.	7.57	u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=6 / UdUU
172.	7.11	u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=6 / ddUU
173.	8.28	u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / UdUU
174.	7.01	u=3,d=0 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUUd
175.	10.45	u=-1,d=-5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUdU
176.	8.73	u=1,d=6 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / d=5 / ddUU
177.	6.03	u=3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-1 / UUdU
178.	8.43	u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=0 / UUdd
179.	8.39	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=2,d=4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=3 / dddU
180.	10.67	u=0,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=0 / ddUU
181.	9.51	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUdd
182.	13.66	u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / dddd
183.	7.21	u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=3 / ddUU
184.	8.91	u=4,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=5 / UddU
185.	8.73	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / d=2 / UUdd
186.	8.53	u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-2 / UUdd
187.	7.47	u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=2 / dddU
188.	10.26	u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-3 / UdUU
189.	6.53	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=5 / dUdd
190.	7.71	u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UUUU
191.	6.59	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dddd
192.	8.94	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddU
193.	8.65	u=4,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=5 / Uddd
194.	8.93	u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-5 / dddU
195.	7.85	u=0,d=-2 / u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
196.	8.47	u=-1,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUd
197.	10.91	u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=5 / dddd
198.	7.95	u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-2 / UUdU
199.	8.06	u=0,d=-4 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
200.	8.06	u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=5 / dUUU
201.	8.76	u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / Uddd
202.	7.94	u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=5 / dUdd
203.	9.38	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUdU
204.	8.38	u=5,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUU
205.	8.42	u=2,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-5 / ddUU
206.	7.74	u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdd
207.	8.02	u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUdU
208.	7.70	u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=3 / UUUU
209.	8.40	u=-2,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=1 / dUdU
210.	7.32	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdd
211.	10.21	u=6,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UUUU
212.	6.78	u=0,d=-1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=3 / UddU
213.	8.70	u=-3,d=-4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=2 / UdUd
214.	7.48	u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUdd
215.	9.19	u=3,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=2 / Uddd
216.	10.39	u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-5 / Uddd
217.	6.82	u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUdU
218.	7.87	u=1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUdU
219.	6.58	u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
220.	8.67	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=6 / d=4 / UdUd
221.	DNF	u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUU
222.	8.28	u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdU
223.	6.54	u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UdUd
224.	10.44	u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdU
225.	8.58	u=-3,d=3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=3 / dUdd
226.	8.32	u=5,d=-5 / u=5,d=6 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / dddU
227.	9.02	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUdd
228.	8.20	u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / ddUd
229.	9.61	u=-2,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=4 / dUdU
230.	6.29	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=3 / ddUd
231.	8.05	u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=0 / UUdU
232.	8.41	u=6,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=5 / Uddd
233.	8.56	u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=3 / UUUd
234.	9.98	u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / d=3 / UdUd
235.	8.65	u=-3,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUUU
236.	8.45	u=4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=5 / UUdU
237.	8.74	u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / d=6 / dUUU
238.	8.11	u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUdU 
239.	7.93	u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdd
240.	7.32	u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=1 / ddUU
241.	6.88	u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-3 / UdUd
242.	8.87	u=4,d=-4 / u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=6 / UUdU
243.	9.20	u=-2,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUU
244.	9.72	u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=6 / ddUd
245.	8.51	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / d=6 / UdUU
246.	5.93	u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUU
247.	8.38	u=3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=0 / dddU
248.	8.54	u=-1,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=1 / Uddd
249.	7.52	u=-3,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUUd
250.	8.66	u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=0 / d=1 / UddU
251.	7.86	u=-4,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-1 / UdUd
252.	10.90	u=3,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-4 / dddU
253.	7.76	u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=2 / UddU
254.	7.69	u=6,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
255.	7.56	u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=4 / UUUU
256.	8.06	u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dddU
257.	7.93	u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=1 / UUdd
258.	8.14	u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=6 / d=4 / UUdU
259.	8.37	u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUdd
260.	9.57	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUdU
261.	DNF	u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / Uddd
262.	7.78	u=-4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=3 / UdUU
263.	7.04	u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-4 / ddUd
264.	8.14	u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=6 / dUdd
265.	8.35	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUd
266.	8.53	u=6,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUd
267.	10.58	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=1 / ddUU
268.	8.75	u=5,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=1 / ddUU
269.	8.95	u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUdU
270.	7.35	u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=2 / UdUU
271.	10.64	u=1,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUUU
272.	9.41	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-4 / UdUU
273.	10.39	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / ddUd
274.	9.07	u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dUUd
275.	8.70	u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / d=5 / dUUd
276.	10.34	u=6,d=4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-1 / Uddd
277.	8.96	u=-4,d=-1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUd
278.	9.16	u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=6 / UddU
279.	8.44	u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-4 / dddd
280.	6.95	u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UdUU
281.	DNF	u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-3 / ddUU
282.	7.29	u=1,d=3 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=0 / dUdU
283.	9.54	u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / d=5 / UUUU
284.	9.08	u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=3 / ddUd
285.	7.63	u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUdd
286.	DNF	u=6,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-4 / UdUU
287.	8.61	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=2 / ddUU
288.	7.50	u=3,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dUUd
289.	9.72	u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=0,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=0 / dUUU
290.	8.22	u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=5 / ddUU
291.	7.88	u=4,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUd
292.	9.08	u=6,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdU
293.	DNF	u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=5 / ddUU
294.	8.41	u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / dUUU
295.	8.05	u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UdUU
296.	7.00	u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-5 / dUUd
297.	14.88	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=2 / ddUd
298.	8.84	u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUdU
299.	9.01	u=3,d=-1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / d=2 / UUdd
300.	9.28	u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-4 / dddd
301.	6.79	u=2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-4 / UdUd
302.	9.12	u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=0 / Uddd
303.	10.42	u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUd
304.	8.25	u=1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / d=2 / UUdU
305.	8.60	u=2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUdU
306.	9.26	u=-3,d=0 / u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=3 / dUUU
307.	8.56	u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUdd
308.	6.99	u=-2,d=4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=6 / dddd
309.	8.27	u=5,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-2 / ddUd
310.	11.31	u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=-5 / dddU
311.	7.04	u=4,d=3 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=4 / UdUU
312.	7.74	u=5,d=1 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / d=3 / UUdU
313.	7.69	u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=3 / dddU
314.	9.35	u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=2 / UdUU
315.	8.52	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dddd
316.	7.20	u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=1 / UUUU
317.	8.16	u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=6 / UUdU
318.	7.75	u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=4 / dUdd
319.	8.11	u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUdd
320.	9.52	u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUU
321.	7.99	u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdU
322.	8.54	u=-1,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=1 / UdUd
323.	8.51	u=0,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=3,d=6 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUd
324.	12.67	u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=3 / dUdU
325.	10.14	u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=6 / ddUd
326.	8.30	u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=4 / dddd
327.	8.93	u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / d=1 / dUdU
328.	8.21	u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUUd
329.	11.17	u=-4,d=0 / u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dddU
330.	9.12	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-5 / dddU
331.	10.96	u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / UUdU
332.	8.68	u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=3 / UUdd
333.	12.72	u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=5 / dddU
334.	10.77	u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UddU
335.	9.91	u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / ddUU


----------



## r_517 (Oct 9, 2010)

Clock avg of 335: 8.53



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-09-2010 19:57:00

Cubes Solved: 325/335
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.53
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 5.93
Worst Time: 14.88
Individual Times:
1.	8.45	u=0,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=1 / UddU
2.	8.23	u=-3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUUU
3.	9.30	u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / d=2 / ddUU
4.	8.99	u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / ddUU
5.	8.69	u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / d=5 / UddU
6.	9.25	u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UdUd
7.	10.24	u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-3 / dUUd
8.	9.66	u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUd
9.	7.69	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUUU
10.	8.49	u=3,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUd
11.	10.02	u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-5 / UUUd
12.	8.62	u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=4 / UUUU
13.	8.53	u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / d=2 / dddU
14.	6.93	u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdU
15.	9.59	u=1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-4 / Uddd
16.	9.03	u=-1,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdd
17.	9.47	u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / d=0 / ddUd
18.	8.56	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / d=2 / UddU
19.	9.91	u=4,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
20.	7.89	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UddU
21.	9.46	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUd
22.	9.95	u=-3,d=-1 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=5 / UdUd
23.	9.03	u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / d=0 / dUdd
24.	7.57	u=2,d=4 / u=4,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=6 / ddUd
25.	7.98	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dddd
26.	8.61	u=2,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=6 / ddUd
27.	8.96	u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-3 / dddd
28.	10.80	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdU
29.	7.65	u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUUU
30.	10.87	u=-1,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-4 / UddU
31.	6.82	u=3,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUdU
32.	7.47	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=3 / UdUd
33.	7.74	u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-4 / Uddd
34.	8.36	u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=2 / d=0 / UUUd
35.	13.27	u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=6 / UdUU
36.	8.06	u=2,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdU
37.	6.77	u=1,d=2 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UdUd
38.	7.95	u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dddU
39.	7.23	u=1,d=6 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUdd
40.	8.15	u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UddU
41.	9.62	u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / d=2 / UddU
42.	8.15	u=5,d=5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-3 / Uddd
43.	DNF	u=-5,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / ddUU
44.	8.40	u=-1,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=0 / UUdU
45.	7.65	u=1,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-5 / Uddd
46.	8.79	u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=2 / ddUd
47.	11.47	u=4,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=4 / UUdd
48.	7.63	u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=2 / dddd
49.	9.31	u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=2 / d=-2 / UdUU
50.	9.26	u=3,d=2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-4 / UddU
51.	8.16	u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / d=1 / UUdU
52.	7.30	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=4 / d=5 / UddU
53.	8.42	u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-2 / dUUU
54.	8.39	u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUdU
55.	7.52	u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=0 / UdUd
56.	8.69	u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUUU
57.	7.68	u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=0 / dUUU
58.	7.20	u=4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=3 / UddU
59.	7.41	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=5 / Uddd
60.	7.50	u=6,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUUU
61.	7.84	u=2,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-2 / dddd
62.	9.49	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUdU
63.	6.56	u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-3 / UdUd
64.	11.42	u=2,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-1 / dUdd
65.	8.75	u=5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=1 / ddUd
66.	7.63	u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=2 / dddU
67.	9.15	u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=1 / dddd
68.	8.05	u=1,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
69.	10.16	u=-5,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=0 / d=1 / dddU
70.	7.27	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / dddd
71.	9.03	u=4,d=4 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=6 / UddU
72.	9.83	u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=4 / ddUd
73.	8.02	u=-5,d=3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-3 / ddUU
74.	7.66	u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=1 / UUdd
75.	10.70	u=5,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=4 / dddU
76.	7.20	u=-3,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / d=-4 / Uddd
77.	9.69	u=2,d=6 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / d=6 / UUdd
78.	7.56	u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUd
79.	8.04	u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / d=1 / dUdU
80.	8.65	u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / d=5 / dddU
81.	8.07	u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-2 / UddU
82.	9.78	u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-3 / dUdU
83.	8.81	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=0 / Uddd
84.	8.29	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUd
85.	7.81	u=-5,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / d=2 / dddd
86.	6.91	u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUU
87.	10.53	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / d=4 / dUUU
88.	8.25	u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=4 / UdUd
89.	7.49	u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=2 / dddd
90.	8.03	u=-3,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / d=3 / ddUd
91.	7.31	u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=5 / UddU
92.	7.47	u=-4,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=6 / UUUU
93.	7.51	u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dddU
94.	6.62	u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=3 / dUUU
95.	9.16	u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / UdUU
96.	7.83	u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=5 / UUUd
97.	6.58	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdU
98.	8.10	u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / ddUU
99.	7.75	u=-3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / d=4 / ddUU
100.	DNF	u=-3,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
101.	6.09	u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUU
102.	8.13	u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUU
103.	7.39	u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=0 / Uddd
104.	7.27	u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUU
105.	10.53	u=4,d=2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUU
106.	9.31	u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=5 / UdUU
107.	7.81	u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=4 / Uddd
108.	7.77	u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUd
109.	7.95	u=1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdU
110.	6.58	u=4,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=4 / UdUU
111.	8.89	u=1,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=6 / d=5 / UUdd
112.	7.52	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UdUd
113.	9.05	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUUd
114.	7.90	u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dddd
115.	8.30	u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / dUdd
116.	9.21	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=1 / dUdU
117.	8.13	u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-4 / UUUd
118.	7.72	u=-4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUUU
119.	7.76	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUd
120.	7.11	u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUd
121.	8.63	u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUdU
122.	9.62	u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-2 / dddd
123.	10.72	u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dUUU
124.	7.53	u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-1 / ddUU
125.	13.63	u=3,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=2 / ddUd
126.	8.41	u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=2 / dUUU
127.	10.22	u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / d=5 / UUUd
128.	9.05	u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-5 / dddd
129.	9.21	u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / dUUU
130.	6.59	u=3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / d=-3 / UdUd
131.	DNF	u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=2 / dUdd
132.	8.72	u=6,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=2 / dUdd
133.	9.20	u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / ddUU
134.	7.06	u=-1,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=0 / UdUU
135.	7.69	u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
136.	9.44	u=6,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=3 / Uddd
137.	DNF	u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-3 / dddd
138.	9.47	u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=6 / UddU
139.	8.35	u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dUUd
140.	DNF	u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-1 / ddUd
141.	8.37	u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUUU
142.	8.30	u=0,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUUU
143.	10.91	u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=0 / ddUU
144.	7.16	u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UdUd
145.	6.81	u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-2 / ddUd
146.	7.40	u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-1 / UdUU
147.	8.59	u=4,d=5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUdU
148.	8.40	u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=3 / UddU
149.	6.92	u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UdUU
150.	9.28	u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUUU
151.	8.19	u=3,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=4 / d=4 / ddUU
152.	7.52	u=-1,d=-1 / u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=4 / ddUd
153.	7.05	u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUUd
154.	7.30	u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dddd
155.	9.13	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=4 / UddU
156.	8.10	u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUdU
157.	7.51	u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=1 / UdUU
158.	8.46	u=-5,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUUU
159.	7.95	u=-3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=6 / dddU
160.	7.47	u=5,d=5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / d=1 / Uddd
161.	8.51	u=2,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUUU
162.	10.35	u=-5,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=3 / dUUU
163.	6.46	u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5,d=6 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=0 / dUUd
164.	8.61	u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=3 / ddUd
165.	10.10	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dddU
166.	7.73	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=4 / UdUd
167.	8.82	u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UddU
168.	7.54	u=-4,d=-2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=6 / dUUd
169.	7.30	u=-3,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdd
170.	9.17	u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=3 / ddUU
171.	7.57	u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=6 / UdUU
172.	7.11	u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=6 / ddUU
173.	8.28	u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / UdUU
174.	7.01	u=3,d=0 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUUd
175.	10.45	u=-1,d=-5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUdU
176.	8.73	u=1,d=6 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / d=5 / ddUU
177.	6.03	u=3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-1 / UUdU
178.	8.43	u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=0 / UUdd
179.	8.39	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=2,d=4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=3 / dddU
180.	10.67	u=0,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=0 / ddUU
181.	9.51	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUdd
182.	13.66	u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / dddd
183.	7.21	u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=3 / ddUU
184.	8.91	u=4,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=5 / UddU
185.	8.73	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / d=2 / UUdd
186.	8.53	u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-2 / UUdd
187.	7.47	u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=2 / dddU
188.	10.26	u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-3 / UdUU
189.	6.53	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=5 / dUdd
190.	7.71	u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UUUU
191.	6.59	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dddd
192.	8.94	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddU
193.	8.65	u=4,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=5 / Uddd
194.	8.93	u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-5 / dddU
195.	7.85	u=0,d=-2 / u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
196.	8.47	u=-1,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUd
197.	10.91	u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=5 / dddd
198.	7.95	u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-2 / UUdU
199.	8.06	u=0,d=-4 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
200.	8.06	u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=5 / dUUU
201.	8.76	u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / Uddd
202.	7.94	u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=5 / dUdd
203.	9.38	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUdU
204.	8.38	u=5,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUU
205.	8.42	u=2,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-5 / ddUU
206.	7.74	u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdd
207.	8.02	u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUdU
208.	7.70	u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=3 / UUUU
209.	8.40	u=-2,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=1 / dUdU
210.	7.32	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdd
211.	10.21	u=6,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UUUU
212.	6.78	u=0,d=-1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=3 / UddU
213.	8.70	u=-3,d=-4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=2 / UdUd
214.	7.48	u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUdd
215.	9.19	u=3,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=2 / Uddd
216.	10.39	u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-5 / Uddd
217.	6.82	u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUdU
218.	7.87	u=1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUdU
219.	6.58	u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
220.	8.67	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=6 / d=4 / UdUd
221.	DNF	u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUU
222.	8.28	u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdU
223.	6.54	u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UdUd
224.	10.44	u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdU
225.	8.58	u=-3,d=3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=3 / dUdd
226.	8.32	u=5,d=-5 / u=5,d=6 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / dddU
227.	9.02	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUdd
228.	8.20	u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / ddUd
229.	9.61	u=-2,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=4 / dUdU
230.	6.29	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=3 / ddUd
231.	8.05	u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=0 / UUdU
232.	8.41	u=6,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=5 / Uddd
233.	8.56	u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=3 / UUUd
234.	9.98	u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / d=3 / UdUd
235.	8.65	u=-3,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUUU
236.	8.45	u=4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=5 / UUdU
237.	8.74	u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / d=6 / dUUU
238.	8.11	u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUdU
239.	7.93	u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdd
240.	7.32	u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=1 / ddUU
241.	6.88	u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-3 / UdUd
242.	8.87	u=4,d=-4 / u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=6 / UUdU
243.	9.20	u=-2,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUU
244.	9.72	u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=6 / ddUd
245.	8.51	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / d=6 / UdUU
246.	5.93	u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUU
247.	8.38	u=3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=0 / dddU
248.	8.54	u=-1,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=1 / Uddd
249.	7.52	u=-3,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUUd
250.	8.66	u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=0 / d=1 / UddU
251.	7.86	u=-4,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-1 / UdUd
252.	10.90	u=3,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-4 / dddU
253.	7.76	u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=2 / UddU
254.	7.69	u=6,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
255.	7.56	u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=4 / UUUU
256.	8.06	u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dddU
257.	7.93	u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=1 / UUdd
258.	8.14	u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=6 / d=4 / UUdU
259.	8.37	u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUdd
260.	9.57	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUdU
261.	DNF	u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / Uddd
262.	7.78	u=-4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=3 / UdUU
263.	7.04	u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-4 / ddUd
264.	8.14	u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=6 / dUdd
265.	8.35	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUd
266.	8.53	u=6,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUd
267.	10.58	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=1 / ddUU
268.	8.75	u=5,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=1 / ddUU
269.	8.95	u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUdU
270.	7.35	u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=2 / UdUU
271.	10.64	u=1,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUUU
272.	9.41	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-4 / UdUU
273.	10.39	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / ddUd
274.	9.07	u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dUUd
275.	8.70	u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / d=5 / dUUd
276.	10.34	u=6,d=4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-1 / Uddd
277.	8.96	u=-4,d=-1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUd
278.	9.16	u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=6 / UddU
279.	8.44	u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-4 / dddd
280.	6.95	u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UdUU
281.	DNF	u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-3 / ddUU
282.	7.29	u=1,d=3 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=0 / dUdU
283.	9.54	u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / d=5 / UUUU
284.	9.08	u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=3 / ddUd
285.	7.63	u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUdd
286.	DNF	u=6,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-4 / UdUU
287.	8.61	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=2 / ddUU
288.	7.50	u=3,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dUUd
289.	9.72	u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=0,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=0 / dUUU
290.	8.22	u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=5 / ddUU
291.	7.88	u=4,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUd
292.	9.08	u=6,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdU
293.	DNF	u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=5 / ddUU
294.	8.41	u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / dUUU
295.	8.05	u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UdUU
296.	7.00	u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-5 / dUUd
297.	14.88	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=2 / ddUd
298.	8.84	u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUdU
299.	9.01	u=3,d=-1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / d=2 / UUdd
300.	9.28	u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-4 / dddd
301.	6.79	u=2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-4 / UdUd
302.	9.12	u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=0 / Uddd
303.	10.42	u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUd
304.	8.25	u=1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / d=2 / UUdU
305.	8.60	u=2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUdU
306.	9.26	u=-3,d=0 / u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=3 / dUUU
307.	8.56	u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUdd
308.	6.99	u=-2,d=4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=6 / dddd
309.	8.27	u=5,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-2 / ddUd
310.	11.31	u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=-5 / dddU
311.	7.04	u=4,d=3 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=4 / UdUU
312.	7.74	u=5,d=1 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / d=3 / UUdU
313.	7.69	u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=3 / dddU
314.	9.35	u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=2 / UdUU
315.	8.52	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dddd
316.	7.20	u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=1 / UUUU
317.	8.16	u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=6 / UUdU
318.	7.75	u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=4 / dUdd
319.	8.11	u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUdd
320.	9.52	u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUU
321.	7.99	u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdU
322.	8.54	u=-1,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=1 / UdUd
323.	8.51	u=0,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=3,d=6 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUd
324.	12.67	u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=3 / dUdU
325.	10.14	u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=6 / ddUd
326.	8.30	u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=4 / dddd
327.	8.93	u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / d=1 / dUdU
328.	8.21	u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUUd
329.	11.17	u=-4,d=0 / u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dddU
330.	9.12	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-5 / dddU
331.	10.96	u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / UUdU
332.	8.68	u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=3 / UUdd
333.	12.72	u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=5 / dddU
334.	10.77	u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UddU
335.	9.91	u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / ddUU


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sub 8 100m cycle


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 9, 2010)

Master Magic

2.61 single

2.65 Average of 5
2.67, 2.63, (2.83), 2.65, (2.61)

2.74 Average of 12
(3.05), 2.87, 2.78, 2.78, 2.78, 2.69, 2.67, 2.63, 2.83, 2.65, (2.61), 2.68
(Yes, I failed after that)

All PBs! 

________________________________________________
55.93 4x4 Single (PLL Parity)
u R' f' F r' U2 D L u f2 U' F B r' u2 B f D2 U R' r' f' R' u f D2 B' r2 B R' F' r' f' r2 B2 F2 L2 U2 r R2 

2nd best solve ever for me.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Owen's floppy cube sim

number of times: 50/50
best time: 0.063
worst time: 2.652

current avg5: 0.448 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 0.182 (σ = 0.01)

current avg12: 0.395 (σ = 0.21)
best avg12: 0.381 (σ = 0.17)

session avg: 0.448 (σ = 0.27)


Lol. old PB avg50 was 0.6xx


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 9, 2010)

1.	4.10	U2 R2 F2 R U' F2 U' R2 U2
2.	3.74	F2 U F' R2 F U R2 F U2
3.	(4.71)	U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U F' R U'
4.	(3.54)	F' R F2 R' F' U F2 R' U2
5.	3.59	F U' F' U' R F' U R2	=D

3.81 avg5 

And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

3.09 2x2 solve 
I don't have the scramble but I have the solution
U, R, U', R, F2, R2,
EDIT: Just got a 2x2 8.04 AVG
(3.09), 7.91, (19.00), 8.34, 7.89 = 8.04


----------



## Jackypop (Oct 10, 2010)

Just had my most incredible set of 3x3x3 solves yet 
New PB single solve: 16.95
New PB Avg of 5: 19.55
New PB Avg of 12: 19.77

All of the solves were very consistent as well


----------



## Tortin (Oct 10, 2010)

Average of 5: 47.73
1. 49.96 F2 U f R' r2 U2 r' L' u' F f2 R F2 B u' U r L' R2 F u U2 r' L' D U' r F2 R2 L2 f' L R f u2 r' f2 L2 u' L'
2. 46.50 B2 r2 f2 r f B r R' B2 u f2 L' u f' R U F' D L' R2 r2 D' R' B2 R' F r2 f2 D U' u2 F2 L' R' D R' f' D2 f' r
3. (57.63) D2 R U' B2 F2 r2 R' U' F' r2 B2 F2 r2 R L2 U' r' F2 r F u f2 F2 u R' D' U' F B' L U2 D2 L B' D2 L2 r' D2 f U2
4. 46.74 U2 B D2 R2 F' R' U D' f2 R2 r2 u' B' f2 u' U B U r B2 F D2 u L2 r' B u B2 F L F B L' D B' r R' f D F2
5. (45.03) u2 f' R' F L R F' r' f' R U2 B' F2 U' u' D L' u F' f' R2 L2 r2 U' r2 B' r' f' r' u' D2 F r' u2 D2 B' f' R2 r f2 

Yay!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

4 sub 4 avgs in a row.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 10, 2010)

Picked up a cube for the first time in about 2 weeks... First sub 18 avg of 12, 17.93 I believe. Also NL 14.16 single.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 10, 2010)

WTF - old pb was 19.13avg5 and 19.92avg12

Statistics for 10-10-2010 10:39:51

Average: 19.03
Standard Deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 17.61
Worst Time: 24.91
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	18.33	R2 U2 F' D' U2 L' R B2 F L2 R' B2 F D' U2 B F L2 R2 D L' U B' F2 U'
2.	18.09	B F' U B2 F D2 U L' R D2 U2 F' D U' F L' R' U2 B2 D' U B L' B2 R
3.	19.08	B2 D2 B F R D U F' D2 U L U' B R D2 U' B2 D2 L2 R F' D U2 F U2
4.	18.61	B' F R D' U B' F R' F' L B' U2 F' R D L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' B' F L2 F2
5.	(17.61)	R' U2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 F U2 B' D' B D2 U L R B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D L D2 R2
6.	20.12	D U' R2 F2 D U L2 R B' D L U B2 L' R D R U2 L' R' U R' F' R U'
7.	18.14	L2 D2 R U' B2 L2 R' D' R U B F D2 U' L' R B L R' U2 F' R' B F U'
8.	18.23	L' R2 B R2 B2 F' R2 B F' D' U B D' B2 F' L' R' D L2 R2 D U' L' D F
9.	18.12	B' D' U2 B' F2 L R2 B2 D U' R' D2 U R' B2 U L' R2 D' U' B' L R B U2
10.	21.64	U2 B2 R F' U' B' F' D2 U' B' D' U' R B F' R' D F L R D2 U' F D2 L2
11.	19.95	F2 L2 F2 R U2 R B2 D' U L' B2 L D U2 L D' L2 B' L2 R2 U F2 L' R U
12.	(24.91)	D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D L R' U2 B' D U B' F' L2 R B F D U' L2 R D' U2



Statistics for 10-10-2010 10:40:31

Average: 18.16
Standard Deviation: 0.04
Best Time: 17.61
Worst Time: 20.12
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(17.61)	R' U2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 F U2 B' D' B D2 U L R B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D L D2 R2
2.	(20.12)	D U' R2 F2 D U L2 R B' D L U B2 L' R D R U2 L' R' U R' F' R U'
3.	18.14	L2 D2 R U' B2 L2 R' D' R U B F D2 U' L' R B L R' U2 F' R' B F U'
4.	18.23	L' R2 B R2 B2 F' R2 B F' D' U B D' B2 F' L' R' D L2 R2 D U' L' D F
5.	18.12	B' D' U2 B' F2 L R2 B2 D U' R' D2 U R' B2 U L' R2 D' U' B' L R B U2



3countings on avg5 were Fperm.

No solves were lucky.

Reading a thread on compound OLLs, instead of learning full PLL, I now know all plls onelook 2algs.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> 3.09 2x2 solve
> I don't have the scramble but I have the solution
> U, R, U', R, F2, R2,4


Lol 1.59. 
Do you think you can avg sub-10 at MCD?
Edit: I'm almost sub-4 at 2x2.


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Oct 10, 2010)

3x3 Average of 12: 12.24
Best Average of 5: 11.59

Statistics for 10-10-2010 14:24:36



Spoiler



Average: 12.24
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 10.04
Worst Time: 14.10
Individual Times:
1.	13.17	L2 B F L' F2 D2 B2 F' L R2 B2 L2 R D B F' L' R B L' R' U' F2 D' B
2.	12.31	F' L' F R' U' B D2 U' B2 F D U' B2 F L2 R D U2 B' F2 L' F R' U R2
3.	13.27	L R' B2 F D' R2 D R' B U B2 R' B R B' F R' U R' D' U2 B2 U' F L
4.	12.53	L' R U' B2 F2 R U2 R2 U B U2 F2 R' D L' B2 U' L2 R2 B F D U2 F' R
5.	12.39	L' R U R' D L' R' B' F2 L R' B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L R' B F L D' L R' F'
6.	(10.04)	B2 D U B L R' B' U' F2 L' D' L B' F2 D R U2 B D U' B' F2 D L R'
7.	(14.10)	D U' L R D U2 L2 R2 D U2 R' U2 R' D2 U L' B' U2 B F D U B D2 U
8.	11.86	R' D2 L' R2 B' L2 B2 F2 D' U B2 F' R B' F' L2 D' B' L2 D' B R' D2 B F2
9.	12.02	B2 D' U R2 U2 L2 B' F L' R F U' B F R D' U L2 U B2 F D' U' L2 U2
10.	10.88	R D' U2 R U2 L R' D2 U R2 B' U' R B2 F2 D U B2 L2 D' R D' U2 F2 D2
11.	10.52	D R' F2 D2 F D L D2 B' F' L2 R' B' F2 R D' U' L2 R U R' U' B F2 R2
12.	13.41	R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L R' D2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 B F2 D R2 U L2 B' U B2 F' L D'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 10, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> My accomplishment has nothing to do with cubing. Tonight I did something I had really needed to do for four months and it really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Phew. Weight lifted!


 
WOAH, paper?


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 10, 2010)

Horray! I just solved my 3x3 blindfolded today for the first time!!!
Now my PB for it is 5:54.90 (counting memorization)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2010)

17.49 Average of 12

1.	16.83	L2 R F2 D' B' F' R' U L' D2 U R D U2 L' R2 D' U L F D' F' L2 B' F2
2.	18.34	R' B F D2 U' F L2 R' D2 U R2 D' B' L' B2 U2 L R2 D' L' D B' D U2 R'
3.	16.58	L2 F' L2 R U2 B2 F' U2 F D' U2 R U B2 D' U' R' B F L2 F2 L2 R2 D B'
4.	(15.64)	D' F2 D2 U B' F2 L2 R2 F2 L U' F2 U2 F D' F L' R' U R B L' D2 B' U'
5.	17.39	L' D F D' U' L' U2 L R F' L' R' D2 R2 U2 B' F L' D2 U L' R' F' L2 F2
6.	16.64	B' F' D U B F' D' B' F' D U2 L2 R' D2 L' R D2 U2 B2 F L' R U' R' U2
7.	(21.66)	B' D R U F' D2 L2 B F2 D F' U2 L2 R' F L U2 B2 F2 R U' B' F L2 R
8.	16.94	L2 U' F2 D' B F2 D' U' L' R2 D U2 L2 F U B R2 B F' L2 R B2 L' R2 B'
9.	17.19	B' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R U' F2 D U2 B2 F' L' R2 F' R2 B F' R D' F' D F R
10.	16.84	B2 D L R2 F2 D B' D2 U2 L' R' D2 B F D' L2 R2 D' B U' L' D2 U' B F'
11.	16.89	F U R B U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' F' L' R B F' R B L2 D2 U'
12.	21.30	F U' B2 U R F U' B' L U L2 D U2 L B F' D R' B D U' L' B2 F2 D

16.87 Average of 5


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 10, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 17.49 Average of 12
> 
> 1.	16.83	L2 R F2 D' B' F' R' U L' D2 U R D U2 L' R2 D' U L F D' F' L2 B' F2
> 2.	18.34	R' B F D2 U' F L2 R' D2 U R2 D' B' L' B2 U2 L R2 D' L' D B' D U2 R'
> ...


 
Alrighty then...
Nice job.
Consistently sub 20 now I guess...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Alrighty then...
> Nice job.
> Consistently sub 20 now I guess...


 
Wait.. do you mean you're sub 20? Nice job!

I'm pretty much sub 19, but I need to get some better PLL algs. Mine suck. 

In other news:

12.69 3x3 single. Forced LL skip!


----------



## Jackypop (Oct 10, 2010)

First time I solved a 4x4x4 today XD took me about 20 minutes.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh dear God, finally.

1:58.56, 1:53.60, 1:56.62, 2:03.68, (2:08.03), 1:54.87, 2:03.85, 1:58.53, 2:02.34, (1:42.78), 2:00.36, 1:56.20 = 1:58.86 avg12

Finally sub-2 on 5x5 >_>


----------



## r_517 (Oct 10, 2010)

Clock Avg of 1000:8.69s 

DNF: 2.1%
Best Single: 5.93
SD: 1.22

Best Avg of 5: 7.26
1.	7.47	u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=2 / dddU
2.	(10.26)	u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-3 / UdUU
3.	(6.53)	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=5 / dUdd
4.	7.71	u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UUUU
5.	6.59	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dddd

Best Avg of 12: 7.63

1.	7.51	u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dddU
2.	6.62	u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=3 / dUUU
3.	9.16	u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / UdUU
4.	7.83	u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=5 / UUUd
5.	6.58	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdU
6.	8.10	u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / ddUU
7.	7.75	u=-3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / d=4 / ddUU
8.	(DNF)	u=-3,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
9.	(6.09)	u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUU
10.	8.13	u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUU
11.	7.39	u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=0 / Uddd
12.	7.27	u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUU




Spoiler



1.	8.45	u=0,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=1 / UddU
2.	8.23	u=-3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUUU
3.	9.30	u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / d=2 / ddUU
4.	8.99	u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / ddUU
5.	8.69	u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / d=5 / UddU
6.	9.25	u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UdUd
7.	10.24	u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-3 / dUUd
8.	9.66	u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUd
9.	7.69	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUUU
10.	8.49	u=3,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUd
11.	10.02	u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-5 / UUUd
12.	8.62	u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=4 / UUUU
13.	8.53	u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / d=2 / dddU
14.	6.93	u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdU
15.	9.59	u=1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-4 / Uddd
16.	9.03	u=-1,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdd
17.	9.47	u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / d=0 / ddUd
18.	8.56	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / d=2 / UddU
19.	9.91	u=4,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
20.	7.89	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UddU
21.	9.46	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUd
22.	9.95	u=-3,d=-1 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=5 / UdUd
23.	9.03	u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / d=0 / dUdd
24.	7.57	u=2,d=4 / u=4,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=6 / ddUd
25.	7.98	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dddd
26.	8.61	u=2,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=6 / ddUd
27.	8.96	u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-3 / dddd
28.	10.80	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdU
29.	7.65	u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUUU
30.	10.87	u=-1,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-4 / UddU
31.	6.82	u=3,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUdU
32.	7.47	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=3 / UdUd
33.	7.74	u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-4 / Uddd
34.	8.36	u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=2 / d=0 / UUUd
35.	13.27	u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=6 / UdUU
36.	8.06	u=2,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdU
37.	6.77	u=1,d=2 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UdUd
38.	7.95	u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dddU
39.	7.23	u=1,d=6 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUdd
40.	8.15	u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UddU
41.	9.62	u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / d=2 / UddU
42.	8.15	u=5,d=5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-3 / Uddd
43.	DNF	u=-5,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / ddUU
44.	8.40	u=-1,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=0 / UUdU
45.	7.65	u=1,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-5 / Uddd
46.	8.79	u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=2 / ddUd
47.	11.47	u=4,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=4 / UUdd
48.	7.63	u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=2 / dddd
49.	9.31	u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=2 / d=-2 / UdUU
50.	9.26	u=3,d=2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-4 / UddU
51.	8.16	u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / d=1 / UUdU
52.	7.30	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=4 / d=5 / UddU
53.	8.42	u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-2 / dUUU
54.	8.39	u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUdU
55.	7.52	u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=0 / UdUd
56.	8.69	u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUUU
57.	7.68	u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=0 / dUUU
58.	7.20	u=4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=3 / UddU
59.	7.41	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=5 / Uddd
60.	7.50	u=6,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUUU
61.	7.84	u=2,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-2 / dddd
62.	9.49	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUdU
63.	6.56	u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-3 / UdUd
64.	11.42	u=2,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-1 / dUdd
65.	8.75	u=5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=1 / ddUd
66.	7.63	u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=2 / dddU
67.	9.15	u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=1 / dddd
68.	8.05	u=1,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
69.	10.16	u=-5,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=0 / d=1 / dddU
70.	7.27	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / dddd
71.	9.03	u=4,d=4 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=6 / UddU
72.	9.83	u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=4 / ddUd
73.	8.02	u=-5,d=3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-3 / ddUU
74.	7.66	u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=1 / UUdd
75.	10.70	u=5,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=4 / dddU
76.	7.20	u=-3,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / d=-4 / Uddd
77.	9.69	u=2,d=6 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / d=6 / UUdd
78.	7.56	u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUd
79.	8.04	u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / d=1 / dUdU
80.	8.65	u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / d=5 / dddU
81.	8.07	u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-2 / UddU
82.	9.78	u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-3 / dUdU
83.	8.81	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=0 / Uddd
84.	8.29	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUd
85.	7.81	u=-5,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / d=2 / dddd
86.	6.91	u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUU
87.	10.53	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / d=4 / dUUU
88.	8.25	u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=4 / UdUd
89.	7.49	u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=2 / dddd
90.	8.03	u=-3,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / d=3 / ddUd
91.	7.31	u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=5 / UddU
92.	7.47	u=-4,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=6 / UUUU
93.	7.51	u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dddU
94.	6.62	u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=3 / dUUU
95.	9.16	u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / UdUU
96.	7.83	u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=5 / UUUd
97.	6.58	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdU
98.	8.10	u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / ddUU
99.	7.75	u=-3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / d=4 / ddUU
100.	DNF	u=-3,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
101.	6.09	u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUU
102.	8.13	u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUU
103.	7.39	u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=0 / Uddd
104.	7.27	u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUU
105.	10.53	u=4,d=2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUU
106.	9.31	u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=5 / UdUU
107.	7.81	u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=4 / Uddd
108.	7.77	u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUd
109.	7.95	u=1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdU
110.	6.58	u=4,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=4 / UdUU
111.	8.89	u=1,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=6 / d=5 / UUdd
112.	7.52	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UdUd
113.	9.05	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUUd
114.	7.90	u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dddd
115.	8.30	u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / dUdd
116.	9.21	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=1 / dUdU
117.	8.13	u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-4 / UUUd
118.	7.72	u=-4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUUU
119.	7.76	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUd
120.	7.11	u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUd
121.	8.63	u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUdU
122.	9.62	u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-2 / dddd
123.	10.72	u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dUUU
124.	7.53	u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-1 / ddUU
125.	13.63	u=3,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=2 / ddUd
126.	8.41	u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=2 / dUUU
127.	10.22	u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / d=5 / UUUd
128.	9.05	u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-5 / dddd
129.	9.21	u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / dUUU
130.	6.59	u=3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / d=-3 / UdUd
131.	DNF	u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=2 / dUdd
132.	8.72	u=6,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=2 / dUdd
133.	9.20	u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / ddUU
134.	7.06	u=-1,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=0 / UdUU
135.	7.69	u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
136.	9.44	u=6,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=3 / Uddd
137.	DNF	u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-3 / dddd
138.	9.47	u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=6 / UddU
139.	8.35	u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dUUd
140.	DNF	u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-1 / ddUd
141.	8.37	u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUUU
142.	8.30	u=0,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUUU
143.	10.91	u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=0 / ddUU
144.	7.16	u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UdUd
145.	6.81	u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-2 / ddUd
146.	7.40	u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-1 / UdUU
147.	8.59	u=4,d=5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUdU
148.	8.40	u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=3 / UddU
149.	6.92	u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UdUU
150.	9.28	u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUUU
151.	8.19	u=3,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=4 / d=4 / ddUU
152.	7.52	u=-1,d=-1 / u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=4 / ddUd
153.	7.05	u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUUd
154.	7.30	u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dddd
155.	9.13	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=4 / UddU
156.	8.10	u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUdU
157.	7.51	u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=1 / UdUU
158.	8.46	u=-5,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUUU
159.	7.95	u=-3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=6 / dddU
160.	7.47	u=5,d=5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / d=1 / Uddd
161.	8.51	u=2,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUUU
162.	10.35	u=-5,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=3 / dUUU
163.	6.46	u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5,d=6 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=0 / dUUd
164.	8.61	u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=3 / ddUd
165.	10.10	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dddU
166.	7.73	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=4 / UdUd
167.	8.82	u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UddU
168.	7.54	u=-4,d=-2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=6 / dUUd
169.	7.30	u=-3,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdd
170.	9.17	u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=3 / ddUU
171.	7.57	u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=6 / UdUU
172.	7.11	u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=6 / ddUU
173.	8.28	u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / UdUU
174.	7.01	u=3,d=0 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUUd
175.	10.45	u=-1,d=-5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUdU
176.	8.73	u=1,d=6 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / d=5 / ddUU
177.	6.03	u=3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-1 / UUdU
178.	8.43	u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=0 / UUdd
179.	8.39	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=2,d=4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=3 / dddU
180.	10.67	u=0,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=0 / ddUU
181.	9.51	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUdd
182.	13.66	u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / dddd
183.	7.21	u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=3 / ddUU
184.	8.91	u=4,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=5 / UddU
185.	8.73	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / d=2 / UUdd
186.	8.53	u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-2 / UUdd
187.	7.47	u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=2 / dddU
188.	10.26	u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-3 / UdUU
189.	6.53	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=5 / dUdd
190.	7.71	u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UUUU
191.	6.59	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dddd
192.	8.94	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddU
193.	8.65	u=4,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=5 / Uddd
194.	8.93	u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-5 / dddU
195.	7.85	u=0,d=-2 / u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
196.	8.47	u=-1,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUd
197.	10.91	u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=5 / dddd
198.	7.95	u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-2 / UUdU
199.	8.06	u=0,d=-4 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
200.	8.06	u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=5 / dUUU
201.	8.76	u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / Uddd
202.	7.94	u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=5 / dUdd
203.	9.38	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUdU
204.	8.38	u=5,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUU
205.	8.42	u=2,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-5 / ddUU
206.	7.74	u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdd
207.	8.02	u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUdU
208.	7.70	u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=3 / UUUU
209.	8.40	u=-2,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=1 / dUdU
210.	7.32	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdd
211.	10.21	u=6,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UUUU
212.	6.78	u=0,d=-1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=3 / UddU
213.	8.70	u=-3,d=-4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=2 / UdUd
214.	7.48	u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUdd
215.	9.19	u=3,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=2 / Uddd
216.	10.39	u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-5 / Uddd
217.	6.82	u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUdU
218.	7.87	u=1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUdU
219.	6.58	u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
220.	8.67	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=6 / d=4 / UdUd
221.	DNF	u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUU
222.	8.28	u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdU
223.	6.54	u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UdUd
224.	10.44	u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdU
225.	8.58	u=-3,d=3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=3 / dUdd
226.	8.32	u=5,d=-5 / u=5,d=6 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / dddU
227.	9.02	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUdd
228.	8.20	u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / ddUd
229.	9.61	u=-2,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=4 / dUdU
230.	6.29	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=3 / ddUd
231.	8.05	u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=0 / UUdU
232.	8.41	u=6,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=5 / Uddd
233.	8.56	u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=3 / UUUd
234.	9.98	u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / d=3 / UdUd
235.	8.65	u=-3,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUUU
236.	8.45	u=4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=5 / UUdU
237.	8.74	u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / d=6 / dUUU
238.	8.11	u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUdU
239.	7.93	u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUdd
240.	7.32	u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=1 / ddUU
241.	6.88	u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-3 / UdUd
242.	8.87	u=4,d=-4 / u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=6 / UUdU
243.	9.20	u=-2,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUU
244.	9.72	u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=6 / ddUd
245.	8.51	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / d=6 / UdUU
246.	5.93	u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUU
247.	8.38	u=3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=0 / dddU
248.	8.54	u=-1,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=1 / Uddd
249.	7.52	u=-3,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUUd
250.	8.66	u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=0 / d=1 / UddU
251.	7.86	u=-4,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-1 / UdUd
252.	10.90	u=3,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-4 / dddU
253.	7.76	u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=2 / UddU
254.	7.69	u=6,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdd
255.	7.56	u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=4 / UUUU
256.	8.06	u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dddU
257.	7.93	u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=1 / UUdd
258.	8.14	u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=6 / d=4 / UUdU
259.	8.37	u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUdd
260.	9.57	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUdU
261.	DNF	u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / Uddd
262.	7.78	u=-4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=3 / UdUU
263.	7.04	u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-4 / ddUd
264.	8.14	u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=6 / dUdd
265.	8.35	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUd
266.	8.53	u=6,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUd
267.	10.58	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=1 / ddUU
268.	8.75	u=5,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=1 / ddUU
269.	8.95	u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUdU
270.	7.35	u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=2 / UdUU
271.	10.64	u=1,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUUU
272.	9.41	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-4 / UdUU
273.	10.39	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / ddUd
274.	9.07	u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dUUd
275.	8.70	u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / d=5 / dUUd
276.	10.34	u=6,d=4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-1 / Uddd
277.	8.96	u=-4,d=-1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUd
278.	9.16	u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=6 / UddU
279.	8.44	u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-4 / dddd
280.	6.95	u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UdUU
281.	DNF	u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-3 / ddUU
282.	7.29	u=1,d=3 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=0 / dUdU
283.	9.54	u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / d=5 / UUUU
284.	9.08	u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=3 / ddUd
285.	7.63	u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUdd
286.	DNF	u=6,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-4 / UdUU
287.	8.61	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=2 / ddUU
288.	7.50	u=3,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dUUd
289.	9.72	u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=0,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=0 / dUUU
290.	8.22	u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=5 / ddUU
291.	7.88	u=4,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUd
292.	9.08	u=6,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdU
293.	DNF	u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=5 / ddUU
294.	8.41	u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / dUUU
295.	8.05	u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UdUU
296.	7.00	u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-5 / dUUd
297.	14.88	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=2 / ddUd
298.	8.84	u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUdU
299.	9.01	u=3,d=-1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / d=2 / UUdd
300.	9.28	u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-4 / dddd
301.	6.79	u=2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-4 / UdUd
302.	9.12	u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=0 / Uddd
303.	10.42	u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUd
304.	8.25	u=1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / d=2 / UUdU
305.	8.60	u=2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUdU
306.	9.26	u=-3,d=0 / u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=3 / dUUU
307.	8.56	u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUdd
308.	6.99	u=-2,d=4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=6 / dddd
309.	8.27	u=5,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-2 / ddUd
310.	11.31	u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=-5 / dddU
311.	7.04	u=4,d=3 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=4 / UdUU
312.	7.74	u=5,d=1 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / d=3 / UUdU
313.	7.69	u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=3 / dddU
314.	9.35	u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=2 / UdUU
315.	8.52	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dddd
316.	7.20	u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=1 / UUUU
317.	8.16	u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=6 / UUdU
318.	7.75	u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=4 / dUdd
319.	8.11	u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUdd
320.	9.52	u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUU
321.	7.99	u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdU
322.	8.54	u=-1,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=1 / UdUd
323.	8.51	u=0,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=3,d=6 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUd
324.	12.67	u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=3 / dUdU
325.	10.14	u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=6 / ddUd
326.	8.30	u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=4 / dddd
327.	8.93	u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / d=1 / dUdU
328.	8.21	u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUUd
329.	11.17	u=-4,d=0 / u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dddU
330.	9.12	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-5 / dddU
331.	10.96	u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / UUdU
332.	8.68	u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=3 / UUdd
333.	12.72	u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=5 / dddU
334.	10.77	u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UddU
335.	9.91	u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / ddUU
336.	7.82	u=0,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=-1 / ddUd
337.	10.15	u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=4 / dUdU
338.	8.84	u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-5 / UdUd
339.	11.24	u=-1,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-2 / dUUU
340.	11.50	u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-1 / UddU
341.	DNF	u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=3,d=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUd
342.	9.71	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dUUd
343.	9.25	u=-3,d=-1 / u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=0 / UUUd
344.	8.90	u=-2,d=1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUUd
345.	10.47	u=-1,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / d=4 / dUUd
346.	9.30	u=1,d=5 / u=1,d=0 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / d=3 / ddUU
347.	9.45	u=2,d=1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=0 / dddd
348.	8.21	u=4,d=3 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUU
349.	10.52	u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UddU
350.	8.59	u=2,d=4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UdUd
351.	8.90	u=-3,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / d=6 / UUUU
352.	9.80	u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUdd
353.	10.12	u=6,d=-3 / u=0,d=0 / u=0,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUUU
354.	10.55	u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-3 / ddUU
355.	8.93	u=1,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=6,d=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUUU
356.	9.44	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=1 / UUUd
357.	8.80	u=0,d=-4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=1 / UUdd
358.	8.66	u=2,d=-1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=3 / dUdd
359.	7.48	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUUd
360.	8.99	u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-3 / ddUU
361.	8.53	u=2,d=2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1,d=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=4 / d=4 / UUUU
362.	8.04	u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddd
363.	10.28	u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=-5,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=0 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUdU
364.	8.59	u=0,d=-4 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=4 / dUUU
365.	8.73	u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-4 / UdUU
366.	9.79	u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUUd
367.	DNF	u=-5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=1,d=6 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-4 / UUUd
368.	8.08	u=2,d=-4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=5 / UUdd
369.	9.68	u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=6 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-3 / ddUU
370.	9.11	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-5 / dddU
371.	10.33	u=-3,d=-2 / u=4,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=4 / dUdd
372.	9.80	u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=1 / ddUU
373.	10.40	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-3 / dddd
374.	9.46	u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=2 / d=1 / dUdd
375.	8.26	u=-4,d=2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=3,d=0 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUUU
376.	9.48	u=2,d=0 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=3 / UdUU
377.	9.89	u=-4,d=0 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=3 / UUdd
378.	9.17	u=3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=2,d=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=2 / u=5 / d=3 / UdUU
379.	11.92	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=0,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-1 / dUdU
380.	9.29	u=3,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dddd
381.	9.26	u=1,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=6 / d=1 / ddUd
382.	7.80	u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / d=1 / dddU
383.	9.62	u=6,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=5 / dddd
384.	7.43	u=0,d=-3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-4 / dddU
385.	9.63	u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=4 / Uddd
386.	10.66	u=-5,d=-1 / u=0,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=0,d=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=-5 / dddU
387.	7.79	u=5,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=0 / UdUd
388.	9.98	u=2,d=2 / u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=0 / ddUU
389.	8.24	u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / dddd
390.	8.26	u=3,d=4 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=3 / Uddd
391.	7.96	u=-5,d=2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-3 / ddUd
392.	8.95	u=3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=0 / d=6 / UdUd
393.	7.73	u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=1,d=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-4 / dddU
394.	9.58	u=4,d=-5 / u=3,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=5 / d=-3 / dUUU
395.	9.75	u=1,d=4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dddU
396.	9.20	u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUUd
397.	7.48	u=3,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=3 / UUdd
398.	7.62	u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=1 / UdUU
399.	9.84	u=2,d=5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=2,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUdd
400.	7.96	u=5,d=-4 / u=5,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=4 / dddd
401.	8.88	u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=1,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=6 / UUUd
402.	7.40	u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUUU
403.	7.39	u=-1,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / d=6 / UUUd
404.	10.52	u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=1 / dddU
405.	7.45	u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=6 / dddd
406.	6.93	u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=5 / d=2 / ddUU
407.	9.42	u=-1,d=0 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / UddU
408.	9.62	u=5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=1 / ddUU
409.	7.23	u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-5 / Uddd
410.	9.06	u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=2 / UdUU
411.	8.66	u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=0,d=1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=3 / ddUU
412.	7.59	u=0,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=5,d=4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=3 / dUdU
413.	7.34	u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=4 / d=0 / UUUU
414.	6.81	u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-4 / Uddd
415.	9.10	u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-4 / dddd
416.	8.28	u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=6,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dUUU
417.	11.09	u=5,d=1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUdd
418.	10.08	u=2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-3 / dUUd
419.	12.74	u=-1,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=2 / u=5 / u=4 / d=1 / UdUd
420.	7.13	u=-2,d=1 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUUd
421.	8.24	u=-4,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-5 / UdUd
422.	8.31	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUdd
423.	8.13	u=2,d=5 / u=1,d=4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=6 / UdUU
424.	7.17	u=-5,d=-3 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=0 / dUUU
425.	8.74	u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / dddd
426.	9.16	u=2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=1 / dddU
427.	10.42	u=1,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-1 / dUUd
428.	8.69	u=0,d=4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=5 / d=6 / UUdd
429.	8.15	u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUUd
430.	9.32	u=4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UdUU
431.	6.64	u=-4,d=5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-1 / UUdd
432.	8.38	u=-2,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=2 / UddU
433.	9.22	u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUUU
434.	9.32	u=3,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=4 / UUdU
435.	8.70	u=0,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=1,d=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=3 / dUdd
436.	11.36	u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-5 / ddUU
437.	12.80	u=4,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=0 / u=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / d=6 / ddUU
438.	10.44	u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-3,d=0 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=0 / dUdd
439.	9.83	u=-5,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-2 / Uddd
440.	8.97	u=4,d=3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUdU
441.	11.07	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUUd
442.	9.50	u=0,d=5 / u=5,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=6,d=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdd
443.	9.80	u=-5,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6,d=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=0 / dUUU
444.	8.85	u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=2 / d=5 / ddUU
445.	8.27	u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=6 / dUUU
446.	7.54	u=5,d=-2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=0 / UUUd
447.	9.28	u=2,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dddU
448.	12.36	u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=6 / u=4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=0 / UUdU
449.	9.63	u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=2 / UUUU
450.	8.99	u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-4 / UdUd
451.	8.96	u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=4 / u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=0 / d=4 / UUUU
452.	7.00	u=1,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=4 / dUdU
453.	8.56	u=-3,d=2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=1,d=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=5 / dddU
454.	7.97	u=1,d=5 / u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=3 / ddUd
455.	8.57	u=2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
456.	11.04	u=6,d=6 / u=1,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=4 / dUUU
457.	7.51	u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / d=0 / ddUd
458.	7.50	u=2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUUd
459.	13.18	u=-4,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-3 / Uddd
460.	8.17	u=-5,d=-1 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-3 / ddUd
461.	10.67	u=-5,d=4 / u=2,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / d=-5 / Uddd
462.	10.40	u=4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-3 / UUUU
463.	8.74	u=-4,d=4 / u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-5 / Uddd
464.	9.92	u=2,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=5,d=3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=0 / d=3 / ddUU
465.	7.87	u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-5 / UdUU
466.	9.02	u=0,d=-3 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-3,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=3 / d=4 / ddUU
467.	8.97	u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-5 / UdUd
468.	8.05	u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=-5 / UdUU
469.	9.17	u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=2 / dUUd
470.	10.44	u=0,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / d=3 / UUdU
471.	8.46	u=-4,d=5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUdU
472.	9.31	u=-5,d=4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=5 / UdUd
473.	10.52	u=-2,d=-4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UdUd
474.	8.80	u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=2 / u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUd
475.	8.56	u=4,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUUd
476.	9.11	u=-2,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=1 / ddUd
477.	9.02	u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=6,d=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=2 / d=3 / ddUU
478.	8.29	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=1 / dUdU
479.	7.76	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-2 / ddUU
480.	8.88	u=1,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUdU
481.	DNF	u=2,d=3 / u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-4 / ddUU
482.	9.62	u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UUdd
483.	9.88	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-4 / dddU
484.	9.93	u=4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / d=6 / dUdd
485.	7.87	u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=6,d=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=4 / d=3 / dUUU
486.	8.25	u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=0 / ddUd
487.	7.94	u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=6 / dUUd
488.	8.71	u=0,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-2 / ddUd
489.	8.27	u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4,d=1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-5 / dddU
490.	6.96	u=-5,d=-1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dUUd
491.	8.49	u=4,d=4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=5 / UdUd
492.	9.12	u=2,d=-4 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UdUd
493.	8.69	u=0,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-5 / UUUd
494.	7.91	u=5,d=6 / u=1,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=0 / UUdd
495.	8.97	u=2,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=4 / dUdd
496.	8.85	u=-3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-2 / UdUd
497.	9.91	u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=1 / d=5 / UdUU
498.	7.33	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUUd
499.	8.22	u=-1,d=2 / u=3,d=0 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUdU
500.	DNF	u=3,d=4 / u=0,d=1 / u=2,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UddU
501.	9.02	u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUdU
502.	7.93	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=-2 / UddU
503.	8.85	u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUdU
504.	7.72	u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-5 / dddU
505.	9.04	u=-4,d=4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUUd
506.	8.58	u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dUdd
507.	8.70	u=3,d=-3 / u=0,d=6 / u=2,d=0 / u=4,d=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-5 / UddU
508.	10.04	u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=1 / d=0 / UdUU
509.	9.36	u=2,d=5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=5 / Uddd
510.	9.11	u=-4,d=0 / u=5,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-1 / UddU
511.	7.96	u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=2 / dddU
512.	7.32	u=-5,d=3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=2 / UdUU
513.	8.80	u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUUU
514.	9.71	u=6,d=5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=6 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=0 / UUdU
515.	7.99	u=0,d=5 / u=1,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-3 / Uddd
516.	8.44	u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=6 / dUUd
517.	10.53	u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-4 / ddUU
518.	9.76	u=0,d=1 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=1 / d=1 / UUdd
519.	9.78	u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=0 / UdUd
520.	8.69	u=1,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=1 / u=2,d=6 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=3 / UUUU
521.	8.41	u=-2,d=6 / u=2,d=0 / u=4,d=0 / u=2,d=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dUUU
522.	8.35	u=-3,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=6 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-1 / dddd
523.	9.50	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=6 / dUdd
524.	8.47	u=3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=2 / d=-1 / dddd
525.	9.04	u=4,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=2 / dddU
526.	8.68	u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=2,d=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / d=4 / dddd
527.	9.17	u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=5 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=2 / ddUU
528.	8.24	u=3,d=4 / u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-4 / dUdd
529.	7.76	u=-5,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=6 / d=3 / dddU
530.	7.45	u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dddd
531.	10.20	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / d=6 / UddU
532.	8.01	u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=6 / u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=5 / UdUU
533.	8.11	u=-1,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UdUd
534.	9.34	u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=2 / dddd
535.	8.68	u=2,d=5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=6,d=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=4 / dddU
536.	DNF	u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUdU
537.	7.82	u=-1,d=2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=0 / dddd
538.	7.01	u=-4,d=-4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=3 / d=1 / UUdd
539.	7.49	u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUU
540.	8.30	u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=6 / Uddd
541.	8.36	u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=6 / UddU
542.	7.68	u=5,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=5 / UUdU
543.	8.29	u=0,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=6,d=1 / u=2,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UdUU
544.	7.79	u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=4 / UUdU
545.	10.04	u=3,d=-1 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-4 / UddU
546.	9.34	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UddU
547.	9.64	u=-2,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-3 / UUUd
548.	7.72	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UddU
549.	6.70	u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=5 / dUUd
550.	7.89	u=3,d=0 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-1 / Uddd
551.	8.28	u=5,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-4 / Uddd
552.	8.20	u=6,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-5 / dddU
553.	7.37	u=-5,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=0 / ddUd
554.	9.04	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-3 / dUdd
555.	8.54	u=-5,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-4 / ddUU
556.	10.66	u=4,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=6 / dUUU
557.	8.09	u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-4 / ddUd
558.	7.30	u=3,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=0 / UUdU
559.	9.54	u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / d=6 / dUUU
560.	8.63	u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dddU
561.	8.16	u=0,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UdUd
562.	11.85	u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUdd
563.	7.80	u=-1,d=-5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=-2 / UdUd
564.	8.37	u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UUUd
565.	11.47	u=5,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUUd
566.	8.48	u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-2 / ddUd
567.	7.67	u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=6 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUdU
568.	7.72	u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / ddUU
569.	8.80	u=2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=6 / UUUU
570.	8.57	u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / d=4 / dUdU
571.	7.91	u=-4,d=6 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=0 / UUdU
572.	9.22	u=-5,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-2 / ddUd
573.	7.41	u=3,d=3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-2 / UdUU
574.	9.20	u=-2,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUdU
575.	7.40	u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-1 / UddU
576.	8.45	u=-2,d=2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-1 / UdUd
577.	7.58	u=-2,d=5 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-3 / dUUd
578.	8.67	u=-5,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=6 / Uddd
579.	9.41	u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=0 / d=2 / dUdd
580.	8.62	u=-5,d=2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUdd
581.	9.22	u=3,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=6,d=4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=1 / ddUU
582.	9.20	u=6,d=-1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=1 / UUUd
583.	9.87	u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=6 / dddU
584.	9.83	u=-4,d=0 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddd
585.	8.51	u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=0 / dddU
586.	11.04	u=2,d=4 / u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUd
587.	8.51	u=-5,d=5 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / u=3 / d=3 / Uddd
588.	8.24	u=1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-5 / ddUU
589.	10.33	u=-1,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=3 / d=1 / dddU
590.	8.88	u=2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-4 / UdUU
591.	DNF	u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=6 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=0 / dUUU
592.	9.64	u=5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-3 / Uddd
593.	8.89	u=-1,d=5 / u=-3,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UdUd
594.	10.82	u=3,d=-5 / u=6,d=3 / u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUU
595.	9.80	u=3,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=1 / d=0 / UdUd
596.	8.42	u=6,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=5 / ddUU
597.	8.39	u=0,d=6 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-5 / UUUU
598.	7.71	u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUU
599.	7.48	u=5,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=4 / dUdd
600.	14.80	u=5,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-4 / dUdU
601.	9.07	u=4,d=1 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=3 / ddUU
602.	8.36	u=6,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=4,d=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=5 / u=4 / d=2 / ddUd
603.	8.41	u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UUdd
604.	8.91	u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=6 / dddd
605.	8.33	u=5,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-1 / ddUU
606.	10.13	u=1,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=3 / Uddd
607.	8.61	u=6,d=-1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=2 / UddU
608.	8.17	u=1,d=2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=2 / dddd
609.	9.12	u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=0 / UddU
610.	8.16	u=-3,d=4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=0 / UdUU
611.	8.16	u=2,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-4 / dddd
612.	9.18	u=-4,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dUUU
613.	8.70	u=0,d=-5 / u=4,d=1 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdU
614.	7.70	u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=0 / ddUd
615.	11.80	u=-4,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUUd
616.	9.16	u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=1 / d=0 / UdUd
617.	7.80	u=-3,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-5 / dddU
618.	8.03	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=3 / dUdd
619.	9.90	u=6,d=4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=3 / UUdd
620.	7.89	u=6,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=5 / UddU
621.	6.98	u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=3 / dUUU
622.	7.55	u=5,d=4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4,d=5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=4 / dUUU
623.	7.94	u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / d=1 / UUUU
624.	11.04	u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=3 / d=6 / dUdd
625.	8.94	u=5,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=6 / dUUU
626.	6.91	u=4,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=3 / UdUd
627.	7.39	u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-2 / dddU
628.	10.22	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUUd
629.	9.51	u=0,d=-2 / u=5,d=1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-3 / UUdU
630.	10.40	u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=5 / dddd
631.	9.98	u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=5 / UUUU
632.	8.51	u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUdU
633.	9.66	u=6,d=3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUdU
634.	6.84	u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=6,d=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / ddUd
635.	9.75	u=5,d=1 / u=0,d=6 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UdUU
636.	8.44	u=4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dddd
637.	7.65	u=6,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUUd
638.	10.18	u=5,d=-4 / u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=6 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-2 / dddU
639.	10.06	u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-5 / UUUU
640.	8.81	u=-4,d=-5 / u=4,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
641.	9.40	u=4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UdUd
642.	8.42	u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=1 / dUUU
643.	7.00	u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUdU
644.	8.95	u=-2,d=5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=5 / UdUU
645.	8.19	u=3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=6 / dddd
646.	13.04	u=-5,d=-4 / u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=-3 / UddU
647.	8.32	u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=6 / UddU
648.	7.05	u=-2,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=1 / d=-2 / dUUd
649.	8.21	u=3,d=6 / u=1,d=-4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-1 / UUdU
650.	7.82	u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUdd
651.	9.66	u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=1 / d=6 / dUdU
652.	9.84	u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=3,d=1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=2 / UdUU
653.	9.77	u=-4,d=-2 / u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / d=5 / dUdU
654.	8.88	u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / d=5 / dUdU
655.	8.26	u=-1,d=5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UUUd
656.	8.64	u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-2 / Uddd
657.	8.81	u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=5 / UddU
658.	9.69	u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=0 / UdUd
659.	7.72	u=3,d=2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=6 / dUdU
660.	7.42	u=6,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6,d=0 / u=-5,d=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=0 / ddUU
661.	7.48	u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=0 / ddUd
662.	10.14	u=-1,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=0 / d=4 / UUUU
663.	8.87	u=0,d=-2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-4 / ddUd
664.	9.32	u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=3 / UUUU
665.	8.71	u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=2 / UddU
666.	9.57	u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=5 / UUUU
667.	10.64	u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=6,d=-5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=6 / UUUU
668.	12.33	u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=2,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UdUd
669.	7.84	u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-5 / dUUU
670.	8.32	u=-1,d=1 / u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=0 / u=0,d=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=5 / ddUd
671.	7.50	u=3,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=0 / d=2 / dddd
672.	10.13	u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUd
673.	8.22	u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-1 / UddU
674.	8.08	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-5 / UdUd
675.	8.72	u=5,d=0 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UUUU
676.	8.40	u=-4,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-4 / dddU
677.	9.80	u=2,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=2,d=5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdd
678.	8.12	u=2,d=0 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-5 / UUdd
679.	7.69	u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=-3 / UdUd
680.	7.40	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / d=3 / UUUd
681.	7.88	u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-4 / dddU
682.	8.01	u=2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-4 / UddU
683.	7.46	u=1,d=3 / u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUUU
684.	9.30	u=-4,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUdU
685.	9.14	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUUd
686.	7.80	u=-3,d=6 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UdUU
687.	9.64	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dUdU
688.	8.09	u=4,d=-1 / u=1,d=4 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / dddd
689.	8.54	u=-2,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUUU
690.	10.27	u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUdU
691.	9.47	u=6,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUdU
692.	9.14	u=4,d=4 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=2,d=-2 / u=1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=1 / UdUU
693.	9.37	u=-1,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUUd
694.	8.21	u=0,d=0 / u=5,d=-1 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=5 / UUdU
695.	7.72	u=1,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUUd
696.	8.08	u=6,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=5 / d=0 / UUUU
697.	7.62	u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUUU
698.	11.42	u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-5 / UUUU
699.	9.94	u=3,d=1 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=1 / dUdd
700.	9.23	u=6,d=5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=4 / UUdd
701.	6.88	u=1,d=1 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=0 / dUdd
702.	9.89	u=3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UddU
703.	7.74	u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=-3 / UdUd
704.	10.44	u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=6 / dUdU
705.	10.66	u=1,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=3 / dUUd
706.	7.42	u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=4,d=3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=1 / d=2 / dUUU
707.	9.28	u=2,d=-4 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-3 / ddUd
708.	8.69	u=2,d=0 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=3 / UUUU
709.	10.73	u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=0 / dUdd
710.	7.57	u=4,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-1 / UUdU
711.	9.28	u=-1,d=4 / u=6,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / d=6 / UdUU
712.	8.14	u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=3 / ddUd
713.	9.55	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=1 / d=1 / UUUU
714.	8.94	u=-3,d=6 / u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-1 / ddUd
715.	8.71	u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUdU
716.	8.09	u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UdUd
717.	8.64	u=5,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=0 / dUUd
718.	7.99	u=2,d=-1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=4 / d=4 / ddUd
719.	7.30	u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=5 / d=6 / UUUU
720.	7.67	u=5,d=1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUUd
721.	8.78	u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=4,d=6 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=1 / dddU
722.	9.49	u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-1 / ddUd
723.	8.82	u=4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUdU
724.	8.58	u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=2 / UddU
725.	8.10	u=2,d=2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUdd
726.	8.23	u=2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / ddUU
727.	10.79	u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=5 / ddUU
728.	6.61	u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=4 / ddUU
729.	8.30	u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UUUU
730.	7.27	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-5 / dUUU
731.	9.22	u=1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-5 / dddU
732.	7.40	u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdd
733.	7.57	u=-3,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=2 / Uddd
734.	8.53	u=1,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-5,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / UdUd
735.	9.90	u=1,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=2 / UddU
736.	8.38	u=6,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0,d=3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=5 / dUUU
737.	8.93	u=-4,d=6 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=3 / dUUd
738.	8.90	u=-1,d=-4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=3 / UUdU
739.	9.96	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-4 / dUUU
740.	8.09	u=4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / d=6 / UdUd
741.	DNF	u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-2 / dddU
742.	8.43	u=0,d=-5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / d=5 / ddUU
743.	7.39	u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=1 / u=1,d=2 / u=2,d=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=5 / Uddd
744.	8.22	u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUdU
745.	11.57	u=-3,d=0 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-1 / dUUd
746.	9.61	u=3,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / d=3 / UdUd
747.	7.99	u=1,d=2 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUUd
748.	7.37	u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=3 / u=5,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-3 / ddUU
749.	9.43	u=-5,d=0 / u=2,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUUU
750.	10.11	u=-3,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=2 / dddd
751.	6.96	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-5 / UdUd
752.	8.02	u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / d=1 / dUUU
753.	9.86	u=-2,d=6 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-2 / UddU
754.	8.27	u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=1 / UdUd
755.	8.04	u=-3,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-1 / UdUd
756.	7.26	u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=5 / d=6 / Uddd
757.	9.49	u=-5,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUU
758.	10.07	u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=0 / ddUU
759.	8.56	u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=4 / Uddd
760.	10.19	u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=0 / ddUU
761.	9.10	u=4,d=2 / u=2,d=0 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-5 / ddUU
762.	7.57	u=-1,d=-2 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / d=0 / ddUd
763.	8.26	u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUdU
764.	8.82	u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=6,d=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dUdU
765.	8.32	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=0 / d=5 / dddd
766.	7.30	u=2,d=2 / u=5,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=0,d=0 / u=4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUdU
767.	7.34	u=0,d=6 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUUU
768.	12.08	u=-3,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=0 / UdUd
769.	7.62	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=0 / dddd
770.	8.49	u=4,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-2 / ddUd
771.	8.15	u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=2 / dddd
772.	8.84	u=-1,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=0 / UUUd
773.	8.26	u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=0 / UddU
774.	8.56	u=5,d=1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=4 / UddU
775.	6.70	u=4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-1,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUdd
776.	9.13	u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUU
777.	8.09	u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3,d=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=1 / dUUU
778.	9.92	u=6,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dddU
779.	7.83	u=-4,d=0 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / d=3 / dUUd
780.	10.07	u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-3 / dddd
781.	7.85	u=2,d=5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=2 / d=1 / UddU
782.	6.93	u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dddd
783.	7.89	u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=6 / d=5 / UdUU
784.	10.09	u=4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=0 / dUdd
785.	7.42	u=-1,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=1,d=5 / u=0,d=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-5 / UUUd
786.	9.25	u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=1 / dUUd
787.	8.56	u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=6 / dUUU
788.	7.94	u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=2 / ddUU
789.	7.22	u=4,d=6 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUdU
790.	8.70	u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-2 / dddd
791.	11.32	u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=2 / UddU
792.	9.09	u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UUUd
793.	8.77	u=0,d=-3 / u=4,d=-5 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUd
794.	9.58	u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-5 / dUdd
795.	8.07	u=-2,d=0 / u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=1 / dUUU
796.	7.35	u=6,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=1,d=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=3 / UUUU
797.	8.01	u=-5,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=6,d=3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UdUU
798.	6.82	u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=1 / UdUU
799.	8.93	u=3,d=2 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUdU
800.	8.47	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUUd
801.	9.75	u=0,d=2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
802.	8.44	u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
803.	8.85	u=6,d=6 / u=6,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UUUU
804.	7.04	u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / d=2 / dUUd
805.	10.22	u=-4,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / d=0 / Uddd
806.	8.73	u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUdd
807.	8.86	u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=0 / Uddd
808.	8.00	u=1,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=6,d=5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dddU
809.	8.72	u=-4,d=-5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / dUUU
810.	10.07	u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=6,d=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-3 / UUdU
811.	7.24	u=1,d=2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UdUd
812.	8.56	u=5,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddd
813.	8.70	u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UdUd
814.	10.15	u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=2,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-5 / UdUU
815.	9.70	u=-1,d=5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=-3 / u=2,d=6 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdU
816.	7.48	u=6,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / d=2 / UUUU
817.	8.69	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=6 / u=4,d=1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUU
818.	6.67	u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / UdUd
819.	8.35	u=5,d=4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / Uddd
820.	8.95	u=1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-2 / UddU
821.	7.56	u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-3 / ddUU
822.	11.93	u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=1 / d=6 / dddU
823.	6.64	u=6,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=1,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / d=2 / ddUU
824.	9.55	u=0,d=4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=3 / UUdU
825.	6.92	u=0,d=-5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-3 / dddU
826.	9.47	u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUU
827.	9.45	u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=2 / UUdU
828.	9.19	u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / d=4 / ddUU
829.	11.11	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-5 / UddU
830.	7.57	u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=5 / UUdd
831.	7.15	u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=0 / d=4 / UUUU
832.	8.59	u=1,d=4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=5 / ddUU
833.	9.43	u=-2,d=-5 / u=6,d=2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUdU
834.	8.11	u=4,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=5 / d=0 / UddU
835.	7.60	u=-1,d=-3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=0,d=1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=1 / UdUd
836.	8.59	u=-4,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-1 / UdUU
837.	12.49	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UUUd
838.	6.48	u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-5 / UUUU
839.	8.53	u=-5,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=4 / dUdU
840.	9.57	u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-2 / dUdd
841.	8.57	u=-3,d=2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=0 / dddU
842.	DNF	u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdd
843.	10.20	u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / d=6 / dUdU
844.	8.30	u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=0 / UdUU
845.	9.19	u=0,d=-2 / u=1,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=2 / d=4 / UUUU
846.	6.54	u=-4,d=5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=1 / ddUd
847.	9.04	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-1 / ddUd
848.	10.55	u=-4,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / d=4 / ddUU
849.	7.69	u=2,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUUd
850.	7.97	u=5,d=-4 / u=2,d=1 / u=0,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUU
851.	9.25	u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=6,d=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-4 / UUUd
852.	8.08	u=4,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=0 / d=1 / UUdd
853.	8.96	u=-1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUUd
854.	DNF	u=2,d=5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUdd
855.	8.68	u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-3 / UddU
856.	9.04	u=4,d=6 / u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=6 / UdUd
857.	9.80	u=2,d=0 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
858.	8.26	u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=3 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=2 / dddU
859.	7.87	u=3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=2 / d=2 / UddU
860.	7.09	u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / d=2 / UUdd
861.	8.86	u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=0 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=4 / UUdd
862.	7.98	u=4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-5 / UddU
863.	9.42	u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / UUdd
864.	8.33	u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=0,d=0 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=3 / dUdd
865.	7.87	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=4,d=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUUd
866.	9.78	u=-5,d=-5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=4 / UUUd
867.	9.52	u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=6 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUdd
868.	8.43	u=6,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=0 / Uddd
869.	7.93	u=0,d=0 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-4 / UUUU
870.	8.13	u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=4,d=6 / u=2,d=3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=1 / d=3 / UUdU
871.	9.37	u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=2 / UUdU
872.	7.68	u=1,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=5 / dddd
873.	8.19	u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=0 / ddUU
874.	8.01	u=1,d=4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=2,d=0 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=4 / d=5 / dddd
875.	7.92	u=6,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / u=6 / u=1 / d=-5 / dUdU
876.	7.66	u=0,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / d=6 / dUdd
877.	6.62	u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=3 / UUUd
878.	8.78	u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-2 / ddUU
879.	11.16	u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=0 / u=3,d=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-2 / Uddd
880.	6.83	u=2,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=6 / dUdd
881.	6.35	u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=6 / d=0 / ddUd
882.	8.12	u=-5,d=1 / u=2,d=0 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-3 / dddd
883.	10.87	u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=0 / d=3 / UUdd
884.	8.13	u=-1,d=5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-3,d=3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=4 / UUUU
885.	8.50	u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=3,d=6 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-2 / dddd
886.	8.84	u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=6 / UUdU
887.	7.33	u=6,d=3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUU
888.	7.71	u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / d=1 / dddU
889.	8.90	u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dUUU
890.	7.58	u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UdUU
891.	9.34	u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=3,d=6 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-3 / ddUd
892.	8.99	u=-5,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=1,d=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=-2 / UdUd
893.	8.88	u=4,d=4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / d=1 / UUUU
894.	6.52	u=0,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUdU
895.	10.90	u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=5 / Uddd
896.	7.35	u=1,d=4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=2 / d=4 / UUdd
897.	8.00	u=1,d=-1 / u=2,d=6 / u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=4 / dUUU
898.	9.67	u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUU
899.	9.60	u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUU
900.	8.16	u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=6,d=2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-3 / dddd
901.	8.51	u=3,d=1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=5 / UdUd
902.	7.38	u=2,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=0 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=1 / UUUU
903.	7.63	u=5,d=1 / u=2,d=0 / u=6,d=1 / u=2,d=6 / u=6 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=6 / dUdU
904.	9.09	u=-5,d=5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=3 / UdUU
905.	8.16	u=3,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=5 / UUdd
906.	7.60	u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUdU
907.	8.28	u=5,d=2 / u=2,d=4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=5 / d=3 / UUUd
908.	7.58	u=2,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UUUd
909.	9.14	u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / d=2 / Uddd
910.	9.05	u=2,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / d=0 / ddUU
911.	8.06	u=0,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUUU
912.	9.98	u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUUU
913.	11.26	u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=4 / dUdd
914.	8.21	u=-1,d=-3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=0 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=-1 / ddUU
915.	8.36	u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUdU
916.	8.71	u=6,d=0 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=2 / UUUd
917.	8.30	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=5 / UUUd
918.	8.18	u=-5,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUUd
919.	7.87	u=4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / d=6 / dddd
920.	8.19	u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=3 / UUdU
921.	10.89	u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-1 / dUdd
922.	7.82	u=0,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUdU
923.	9.05	u=-3,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=6 / UUUd
924.	8.89	u=1,d=1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=3 / ddUU
925.	8.04	u=-2,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=6 / dddU
926.	7.57	u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / d=3 / dUUd
927.	8.34	u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / d=6 / UddU
928.	8.03	u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=-2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUdU
929.	9.28	u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-4 / dddd
930.	7.23	u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-4 / dddU
931.	11.60	u=4,d=6 / u=-2,d=6 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-3 / Uddd
932.	7.81	u=4,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-3 / Uddd
933.	6.81	u=4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=3 / d=3 / Uddd
934.	9.91	u=3,d=6 / u=5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UUUU
935.	9.96	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / d=2 / dddd
936.	9.62	u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dddd
937.	8.34	u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dUdd
938.	8.47	u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=6 / u=4,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-4 / Uddd
939.	6.73	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=1 / dddU
940.	7.78	u=0,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-1 / Uddd
941.	11.40	u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdd
942.	12.73	u=6,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=4 / UUUU
943.	10.32	u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUdd
944.	8.10	u=-2,d=-1 / u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddd
945.	7.53	u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=5 / UUUd
946.	7.51	u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=6 / u=5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-5 / ddUU
947.	9.52	u=-2,d=-3 / u=4,d=2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=4 / UdUU
948.	8.33	u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-4 / UddU
949.	DNF	u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUdd
950.	8.83	u=1,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=1 / UUdd
951.	7.81	u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=5 / dUUd
952.	7.81	u=5,d=5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUdd
953.	8.35	u=-2,d=2 / u=3,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=5 / UdUd
954.	8.53	u=-3,d=-5 / u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUdd
955.	10.34	u=5,d=3 / u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=1 / dddU
956.	8.83	u=-1,d=0 / u=6,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=3 / Uddd
957.	8.61	u=-3,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UUUU
958.	8.28	u=-3,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-2 / UddU
959.	8.11	u=3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUU
960.	7.17	u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / d=6 / UUdd
961.	7.91	u=4,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=1 / Uddd
962.	9.56	u=2,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=5,d=3 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=0 / dUUd
963.	7.96	u=2,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=6 / UdUU
964.	8.23	u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=5 / UddU
965.	10.58	u=1,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=1 / ddUd
966.	7.92	u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=1 / ddUU
967.	8.42	u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UUdU
968.	8.34	u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUdU
969.	7.76	u=5,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUdd
970.	7.74	u=-5,d=-1 / u=0,d=3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=6,d=4 / u=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUUd
971.	10.36	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=1,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-2 / UUdU
972.	10.07	u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=3 / d=1 / Uddd
973.	8.26	u=5,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=1,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dddd
974.	8.14	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=6,d=5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=0 / d=1 / UUUU
975.	9.83	u=-3,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUdd
976.	9.58	u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=5 / d=0 / dUdU
977.	7.52	u=-1,d=5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdd
978.	9.57	u=-5,d=5 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=6,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UUUd
979.	9.16	u=-3,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=3 / Uddd
980.	8.56	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-2 / UUUU
981.	9.74	u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUU
982.	8.83	u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=5 / dddU
983.	7.55	u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=3,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUU
984.	7.07	u=1,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=1,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-2 / Uddd
985.	8.35	u=-4,d=1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUUU
986.	8.99	u=-3,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=3 / UddU
987.	6.11	u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / dddU
988.	9.18	u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / d=2 / ddUd
989.	DNF	u=2,d=4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=3 / dddU
990.	8.47	u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-3,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUUd
991.	8.29	u=5,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1,d=0 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-1 / UdUU
992.	8.26	u=5,d=-2 / u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=6 / Uddd
993.	7.40	u=4,d=3 / u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUUd
994.	9.23	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=6 / UdUU
995.	8.68	u=-2,d=2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / d=2 / dUUU
996.	8.10 u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=0 / ddUU
997.	8.30	u=4,d=2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / d=4 / dUdU
998.	10.16	u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUU
999.	8.82	u=0,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=-4 / ddUd
1000.	9.90	u=6,d=-5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=4 / d=4 / ddUU


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

Daniel has clock competition at UK Open


----------



## Toad (Oct 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Daniel has clock competition at UK Open


 
Thanks for forgetting about me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 10, 2010)

Sq-1 single: 19.72 

Scramble: (0,6) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4)

Solution:

Cubeshape: (4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,4) / (-2,-1) / (3,3) /
LD block: (4,-3) / (0,3)
RD block: (-3,0) / (3,0) /
L2EFL: (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1)
CPLL: (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3)
EPLL: (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,0)

Yeah really easy and no parity, and I should learn my PLLs


----------



## Toad (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought Rob was gonna say "and me" in reply to the Clock thing... Then I remembered he sucks


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 10, 2010)

First average of 100:
Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.57
Standard Deviation: 3.43
Best Time: 14.77
Worst Time: 36.001.
Individual Times:


Spoiler



20.17	F2 U2 L2 F D U B' D U2 F' L2 R' B2 F2 U F' R D U2 B2 F' L B' F D'
2.	16.31	L2 R2 U B F D' U F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 D F' L2 R' B2 D U2 R' D2 U2 R B2
3.	21.00	L2 R2 D U L' D L2 R' D U2 L' D' F2 L F' U2 R D R B' F L' F' R F'
4.	20.38	L2 U' F D L D2 U B F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' U F U' B2 F R' B' F2 D U'
5.	19.27	B2 F D2 U L R U L' B F R2 F2 L R2 D2 L F' L B' D2 B2 L D2 F2 R'
6.	23.84	L' B2 F L R2 B F L' B2 F U' L2 R B F2 R' D2 L R D2 B2 F2 L U' R2
7.	18.47	F L R2 F L R' F D2 B R B' R2 D F' L R B F' L' D U B F' D U'
8.	18.80	D2 R D L' U' B F D F L2 B' D' U2 B F' U L' R' D B D2 U B F2 D'
9.	22.12	L2 B2 R2 D2 L R2 F' D' U L2 R2 D2 U2 B' F U2 L2 D' U2 L' F L U' B2 U'
10.	19.70	R2 U' R2 B' U2 R' B F2 D F L' R' D' U B L' R2 U L2 U B2 U B' F D'
11.	19.39	B' U L' R' F2 U2 B U' L2 R' B' L D U' L' U' B F' D2 B F2 D2 U F2 U
12.	16.80	D U F2 R U' F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B F' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' B' D2 U B' U L
13.	16.53	L2 R' B2 D2 R' U' R2 D2 B D2 R2 B L R D L2 D2 U' R' B' F' L B F2 U2
14.	24.02	L2 F U2 B' F2 L' R B D' L R' B2 U2 L D L R U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B F' U
15.	25.39	D' U2 R2 B U R B2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 L R' F2 D U2 L F2 D' B' L D U' L2
16.	16.19	B D2 L' R' U L' R2 B L2 R' U R' B2 U2 F' D' B2 L R2 F R F D L2 R'
17.	20.50	B L R D2 R' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U F' L B' L' D2 B U2 B D2 U R' D U' B2
18.	18.75	F U2 L R2 U L' R B2 U2 F U F L F2 L R' D' B' D2 U B2 L' D' U L
19.	22.89	B2 U' B F2 D2 U' B' L2 R2 F' D' B F2 D U' F2 D2 R' F D2 U2 L' B F2 D2
20.	19.20	D' B2 F L2 R' F2 U2 B2 L R2 B2 L' R' B R' D2 U' R' D' U' L B L R2 F'
21.	20.19	D B F2 L B2 D2 R2 D U B L' R U2 B' L' D U' L2 R F2 L D U R' F2
22.	20.31	U L' D2 F2 L' F' R F R2 D' U2 L2 R' F' D' R U' L D L' R F U2 B2 F
23.	22.12	U2 F' R2 F D2 L R2 U F D' F U' L D' L2 R D' U2 L D R2 U L' R' F2
24.	20.02	U L R' U' B' R F' U2 B' F2 L' R' B' R D2 U B F' D' U' F' L2 R D2 L2
25.	20.45	D B' F L' B2 F R B F D L R F' R F' R2 F D2 B D L R B' F R'
26.	16.53	B' F U L' R' D R' F2 R D B' L' D' U' B F L' B2 F' L R' D' U' B F
27.	20.66	B2 U' B' D2 U2 F' D B2 F U2 R U' L2 R B2 D' U' B F2 R B2 F' L B2 R2
28.	17.78	F' D2 L R B2 F2 L' R2 B U' L' R B2 R2 F' U' R' B U2 L' R2 D' F' D' F'
29.	17.70	U' B F D' U B' D' U R2 D' B2 L2 D L2 B' F' U B U L2 R2 D2 U L D'
30.	21.26	D2 U' B L R' B2 F' R' F' L2 R2 F2 L2 R B2 L2 B D U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R F2
31.	36.00	L' R' D2 U' L D' B' F D' U' R B' D' L' B2 F2 U' B U' B' F' L' B F' L'
32.	19.33	L2 F R2 B2 F2 D2 B' D' B' L2 R' F U2 L B F2 U B R' B2 R' D2 U2 L' F'
33.	20.53	D2 U2 R B F' R D' U' R2 D2 B D' B2 R' U' R F2 L U F D' U' B' F' U
34.	23.27	R' D2 R D' B2 D2 B' L B' F' R' F2 D' R' F D' U2 F' R D U F' L' R U2
35.	16.95	L2 R2 B2 D B2 F' L2 D' U F2 D2 B2 L F D U L D L D U F R U F
36.	18.25	B' F2 L R' F U B2 D2 U2 L2 U' L2 B F U2 R D' B2 F2 D' L D2 R' U' F2
37.	19.81	R' D2 R B2 F2 R2 D' R' D2 U' F2 U2 B L' R D2 F2 D R' U2 B' D' L' B2 R2
38.	15.36	L' R' B D2 F' D B F2 U' L' R' F' D B D' U' L B2 F' L2 B F D2 U' R
39.	20.52	U B' L2 B D' B L2 D2 F U R' F L2 B2 D' F' L' R2 U2 R' B2 F D U R
40.	18.97	B' R B2 F L2 R2 B' D L' R' U2 F2 L B' F D2 B F2 R B' F2 D' U L R'
41.	22.30	L' U F R U' R' D' B F2 L D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U B F2 U L2 R' B'
42.	21.61	U2 B2 F' U2 L R' D U2 B' D' L2 R2 D' U' L R D2 U' R F' R' F L' R' F2
43.	22.25	B2 F R B2 F2 D U' L' R2 F D2 U B' D R D F2 L' R' B' R2 U F' L' F
44.	18.47	D L R F' R D U' L' R2 B' F R F D' B D2 B F U' L2 B' R2 U' L D
45.	19.05	B F' R D' U' B2 F2 R B' R2 F L R2 B L' D2 L R B2 U' F2 D B' F' D'
46.	24.36	B2 U2 B2 F L' F' L' R B2 F D2 U2 F' R' B L R2 U' B' L U L' R D' U2
47.	20.19	L' F R2 U F' R D' U' B F L2 B2 F' L2 U' B' R D2 U' R2 F L2 R2 F L
48.	20.84	D' U' F2 L' D B' L2 R U' B' L B L' B2 F2 D2 U' L B D' L2 B R B F
49.	19.34	U' B2 D' U' F L D U2 R U2 R2 F U' L D U2 F' R F' D F' D' U R' D'
50.	15.67	D' U2 L R' B F U2 L2 R2 B F D U B2 F2 L' B' F' L' R' F' U R D U2
51.	19.42	L' D2 U' R D2 U L' U L' B F L2 B' D U R2 B2 D' U' B F2 L U B F'
52.	29.98	U2 B2 F U' R2 B' F2 L F2 U' F U R2 D' U2 B F' R' D' U' L' R2 U F D2
53.	18.76	L2 R2 B' D' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L D' L2 R D2 L' R B F' D2 U' R
54.	19.83	D' F L' F2 R2 D' R D U' B' F' L R D B2 F' D' U B F L' R2 B' F R2
55.	20.30	L2 U L R2 B' F D' F2 D U B F2 U L R2 B R2 D2 U2 L' B L2 R' B F
56.	24.27	F' D2 L2 R B' F2 L' R D2 B2 L2 R' D U2 L' R' B2 D' L' B2 F2 U L' U2 B'
57.	21.14	B2 F' U' R D' U2 R' U R F U2 L' B2 L2 R2 B F2 L' D' U L2 R' D U2 B
58.	19.23	D U F2 D2 B D2 B' L F' D2 L' U L' R2 B2 F R' B D2 U B' F L' R' D
59.	22.76	L' R' D' B2 F U2 B2 U' R D U B2 F L D' L' R' B' D2 U B2 L' F' L R'
60.	18.74	L' B2 D' R' B' F D L2 D2 R' B2 F' D2 U' L' R' F D' U2 B F' L2 F2 D' U'
61.	23.55	B2 D U' F D2 L D U F2 L' B' F' L' D' U2 B F D U2 L2 B D L' R' U'
62.	23.38	U' R2 D' U' F' L2 R' D F R2 B' F' D U2 F2 D' B L2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 L B'
63.	21.44	L2 R D2 L D2 B U2 L' F L2 R2 U L R' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R D' B2 D2 U2
64.	21.08	F2 D' U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R D U B2 F2 U' B D U F L R' D' U' R2 F2 R2
65.	20.83	U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U B F2 D' F L2 D U' R' U' R B' F' D U2 R2 B' F
66.	17.50	B F L D2 U2 R' B' L' R B' R' D U R' B2 F D2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 R2
67.	16.36	L R' D B R' U R D2 B2 F' R2 D B F D L' U' L2 R B F R D' U2 L2
68.	21.39	F' D2 U' B' R B F D' U2 L' F2 U' B2 F2 L U' L R' F' L' B2 F2 D2 L R'
69.	18.75	L R2 B R2 U L' D' L R' F' D' B' D2 F2 L2 R F L2 U' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 F
70.	19.88	R D' U' B' L2 R2 B D' F' R' D2 L2 D' L2 R B2 D R B F' D' U2 R' D' L
71.	14.77	F D' B U2 B F2 L2 B2 U' B' F' L' D' U B2 F2 L' D2 U B' F2 L2 B2 D' L2
72.	18.06	B2 L' R2 B' U B F L R' D' B2 U L F' D2 U2 L' R B' L' B F2 D2 R' U2
73.	16.77	L2 F L' D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' B L' F2 D B2 D' U' L' R2 U2 R' F U2 R2
74.	23.89	U L U L' B' R2 D' U2 R' B2 F D2 B F' U2 R2 D' R' D' U' L U B' L2 R'
75.	21.52	D U' B2 F D' L B U2 R U L' B' L R F2 L' D2 B F R2 D' L2 R2 D U'
76.	21.55	R F D2 U2 R U2 B' F D U F D U L2 R' U R' D' F2 D U B2 F2 D' B'
77.	20.83	B F' L U2 B2 L' R D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' B F' D' U2 L R U2 L' D2 R' D2 U'
78.	23.81	D B2 U F2 R2 U L R2 F' U R2 B2 D R2 U B L2 R2 D2 B2 D F' D L2 F'
79.	22.98	U L2 D' R' B F2 U2 R B' F D2 F' L' R' B' L R2 D' F2 L F' D' U B F2
80.	20.88	L2 R' F2 R' B' D R B L' R F L2 F' U' L' R2 D B L' F' L2 R B' L2 R2
81.	19.67	D2 B D2 U B2 F2 R B2 L R2 D U' B2 D' U2 R2 B F' L2 R U2 R D U L
82.	25.47	R' D U' R' B F R' B U L2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L R D2 U2 L2 D' B2 F D R'
83.	17.03	D' R U2 B' L R' D' U' B2 L D' L' B' F' R2 B2 F' U2 F' R' D2 U2 L' R D'
84.	16.66	F2 U2 B' L2 D2 U' L R' D L R2 B' L' D U2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B D' U2 B F2
85.	20.62	D2 R' D2 U2 L B2 D' U2 L D2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' U B U2
86.	15.84	F D' B2 F2 D' U L2 D' U' R U2 B' D2 L R' D U' B2 F2 D U R2 F' L2 R2
87.	23.39	L B F L' R' B' F L' B2 U' F' D U' B2 D U F U' L' B U2 R2 D L R'
88.	27.55	B2 L' R' F D2 B' U2 B F' R2 B' F2 L2 R U L2 R B2 F L' U B2 F2 D2 U
89.	21.66	B' D2 R2 B2 L' R D F' L' R' D2 L R B2 F U R B2 U' L R' D' U2 F' D
90.	31.09	L2 R2 D L R2 U' F' L R D2 U' F U2 F' L' B' L' B L2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F'
91.	18.30	U2 B2 F' D2 L' R2 B2 D' U' B' L' R B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' D B' F L R F'
92.	23.69	D2 L F2 U2 L D L' R' F D F L2 R' B2 U R' B U2 B2 L2 R' B' F2 D' U2
93.	30.75	L' D2 U B' D F' U B2 F2 R2 B' F2 L2 B' D' U L' D2 U2 R' D L' D U' R2
94.	20.06	B' R2 D2 R2 D L R' B' R2 D' U2 B F R D' U' L2 D2 L2 R U B2 F L2 R'
95.	18.23	F D2 U2 L U2 B R2 F2 L R2 F' L2 R D' U2 R B2 U L' R' F' U R' D2 U'
96.	19.34	D' U' L D' B' D2 U' R' U2 B2 F2 D L' R2 F' R2 F2 L' R2 B U2 B2 L2 R' F
97.	16.17	L F2 D2 U' R U' B2 L2 B L' R' F R2 U F' U' B D U2 F2 L2 B L R U2
98.	17.23	L' D' F D' U' F' R B2 L' R B D' B2 F2 U L2 D U' B2 F L' R2 B F L2
99.	19.69	D2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R U R' D2 U' L F' L' U' R2 F R2 B' D2 F2 U B2 L R
100.	21.20	B2 U' R' B F' R U R2 D2 B F' R2 B L R' U' B' U R D' R2 D2 L R2 F'


and PB average of 12:
19.21
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 14.77
Worst Time: 23.89
Individual Times:
1.	(23.38)	U' R2 D' U' F' L2 R' D F R2 B' F' D U2 F2 D' B L2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 L B'
2.	21.44	L2 R D2 L D2 B U2 L' F L2 R2 U L R' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R D' B2 D2 U2
3.	21.08	F2 D' U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R D U B2 F2 U' B D U F L R' D' U' R2 F2 R2
4.	20.83	U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U B F2 D' F L2 D U' R' U' R B' F' D U2 R2 B' F
5.	17.50	B F L D2 U2 R' B' L' R B' R' D U R' B2 F D2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 R2
6.	16.36	L R' D B R' U R D2 B2 F' R2 D B F D L' U' L2 R B F R D' U2 L2
7.	21.39	F' D2 U' B' R B F D' U2 L' F2 U' B2 F2 L U' L R' F' L' B2 F2 D2 L R'
8.	18.75	L R2 B R2 U L' D' L R' F' D' B' D2 F2 L2 R F L2 U' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 F
9.	19.88	R D' U' B' L2 R2 B D' F' R' D2 L2 D' L2 R B2 D R B F' D' U2 R' D' L
10.	(14.77)	F D' B U2 B F2 L2 B2 U' B' F' L' D' U B2 F2 L' D2 U B' F2 L2 B2 D' L2
11.	18.06	B2 L' R2 B' U B F L R' D' B2 U L F' D2 U2 L' R B' L' B F2 D2 R' U2
12.	16.77	L2 F L' D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' B L' F2 D B2 D' U' L' R2 U2 R' F U2 R2
And sub-18 average of 5:
Average: 17.86
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 14.77
Worst Time: 19.88
Individual Times:
1.	18.75	L R2 B R2 U L' D' L R' F' D' B' D2 F2 L2 R F L2 U' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 F
2.	(19.88)	R D' U' B' L2 R2 B D' F' R' D2 L2 D' L2 R B2 D R B F' D' U2 R' D' L
3.	(14.77)	F D' B U2 B F2 L2 B2 U' B' F' L' D' U B2 F2 L' D2 U B' F2 L2 B2 D' L2
4.	18.06	B2 L' R2 B' U B F L R' D' B2 U L F' D2 U2 L' R B' L' B F2 D2 R' U2
5.	16.77	L2 F L' D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' B L' F2 D B2 D' U' L' R2 U2 R' F U2 R2
The Average of 100 could have been sub-20 if it wasn't for the mistakes, pops and distractions I had.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 10, 2010)

first ever solve on 6x6: 11:21.84

lol, it is un-broken-in, un-lubed, and un-modded...in other words really hard to turn..


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2010)

Drumgod1997: 1:03:44.45 2-7 OH relay as a response to my challenge. I am editing it for him tomorrow. He just tried to send it to me on skype and it said "2 Weeks remaining".

Me: 42:07.28 Gigaminx OH uploading tomorrow.

I will probably have another surprise video tomorrow


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

11.34 Second non-lucky 3x3 Single! Quite possibly the most LOL non-lucky solve ever. Easy cross, 3 move inserts for all four F2L pairs, backwards fat T OLL (no idea what it's really called, made up the name) and a U Perm. I'll post the scramble in the easy scrambles thread.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 11, 2010)

3x3 average 5 36.83 s 42.55 s 35.08 s 38.79 s 32.91 s 36.61 s


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 11, 2010)

OMG!!! MY FIRST SUB 40 3X3 OH AVG OF 5!!!

Average: 38.33
Standard Deviation: 2.40
Best Time: 33.44
Worst Time: 49.28
Individual Times:
1. 34.43 D' U' R2 F2 L' R D2 B D' L B' U F' U B2 F L2 D U' L R D2 U L2 D2
2. (49.28) D B F L R2 F D2 L D' B' F R B2 F L R B' F D2 R2 F2 L D' L' R'
3. 42.00 L' U2 L' R B2 R' D2 U' L D2 U' L2 R' B' D2 B2 U' L R D F2 R2 U' R D2
4. (33.44) B' F' D' U' L U' R D' L' F U L2 F2 L D U B F' L2 F D2 U' B' D F
5. 38.56 L2 D2 F' D B2 F2 L2 R D2 L' R2 B F' L' R B L2 D L' F' D' B2 D2 F' R2

I feel so proud of myself for getting this.


----------



## Diniz (Oct 11, 2010)

3x3OH Sub30 avg12 using ZZ-VH
best avg5: 26.67 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 29.74 (σ = 3.87)

I average 24 with Fridrich though =/


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 11, 2010)

9.53 NL on square-1, double U perm =D
and 14.xy with parity

Oh and sub-1 on 4x4 a couple days back, as well as a few sub-1:05s today


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome 3x3 session:

best single: 13.87
best avg5: 19.52
best avg12: 20.83
avg50: 21.88

all are PB's


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Sq-1 single: 19.72
> 
> Scramble: (0,6) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (2,4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4)


 
the cubeshape was a / away from scallop-kite O:

/ (0,3) / (2,1) / (3,0)


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 11, 2010)

9.87 nice scramble


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 11, 2010)

current avg12: *19.51* (σ = 1.40)

20.18+, 21.71, 16.54, 19.59, 18.77, 19.81, 26.30, 17.84, 21.39, 18.60, 20.22, 17.03 

 Reasonably pleased.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Statistics for 10-11-2010 01:38:17

Average: 19.75
Standard Deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 9.91
Worst Time: 26.52
Individual Times:
1.	20.86	(0,3) (3,0) (-5,2) (-4,4) (-4,0) (-3,4) (4,4) (0,3) (2,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (2,0) (3,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (-2,2) (0,2)
2.	21.56	(0,-3) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,2) (1,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (-2,1) (-3,4)
3.	19.56	(-2,-1) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (2,0) (1,2) (6,0) (-4,5) (-2,0) (-4,2) (6,0) (0,2) (4,4) (6,2) (-4,4)
4.	16.85	(-3,5) (-3,3) (-5,3) (3,3) (2,0) (6,0) (1,0) (-4,5) (0,2) (-4,0) (-4,0) (2,4) (0,3) (6,0) (-5,3) (1,0) (0,5)
5.	20.12	(0,0) (0,-3) (6,3) (6,0) (-2,3) (-1,0) (5,2) (6,4) (0,4) (4,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,3) (4,5) (2,5)
6.	21.92	(-5,-4) (0,6) (-3,3) (6,2) (1,0) (0,1) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (2,2) (2,5) (0,2) (0,3) (4,4) (2,0) (-4,4)
7.	18.87	(-3,-4) (-5,4) (2,5) (-3,3) (6,3) (-3,1) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,5) (0,1) (-2,0) (-5,0) (2,5) (-2,0) (6,2)
8.	18.49	(3,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-2,2) (-5,2) (2,4) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (3,2) (0,3) (1,4) (-1,0) (-1,0)
9.	(26.52)	(0,-1) (0,1) (3,3) (0,4) (6,0) (5,5) (1,1) (6,5) (2,5) (4,0) (2,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,4) (0,5) (6,2)
10.	16.37	(0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (5,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (4,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,4) (2,0) (6,5) (0,2) (4,4) (4,5)
11.	22.90	(0,-1) (0,1) (6,3) (-3,3) (-1,3) (4,0) (-4,5) (0,3) (4,4) (-4,4) (-2,4) (-4,2) (-4,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0)
12.	(9.91)	(0,6) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (4,1) (-1,0) (0,5) (5,0) (0,1) (6,5) (-5,0) (6,5)

Wow, that last solve was insane.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 11, 2010)

4x4 solve 3:47.16
Broke my previous record by 45 seconds!
and...
Megaminx solve 4:33.40


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 11, 2010)

sub 7 non lucky pyra solve


----------



## Joker (Oct 11, 2010)

1.12 2x2 single
LL skip


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 11, 2010)

2x2 average of 12 9.88
14.76, 6.44, 9.18, (2.77), 13.09, 6.08, (29.16), 10.30, 7.61, 8.96, 8.90, 13.53 = 9.88
2.77 new PB! No scrambles


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 11, 2010)

AVG 12 (not PB) 

Average: 16.76
Standard Deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 14.32
Worst Time: 19.90
Individual Times:
1.	15.64	U2 B F D L F2 R' U2 L2 B' U' L' R' U' R' D' L2 D2 B' U' L R D2 B' F
2.	(19.90)	D' U2 B2 D2 U B2 F' L B F2 L' R B' L' R2 U R2 D' L R2 D R' F2 D B
3.	17.26	L' U2 B' U' L2 R2 F' L2 B2 D L2 D' F' L2 R' U' L2 R2 D' U R D' U L2 F
4.	17.44	F R2 U R' U' L B D U2 L2 U B2 F2 R B F2 D U B2 R' D B' U' R B'
5.	18.21	L' U L2 R' B D' R2 F' L U' R' D' L U' R2 B' R' F' R2 D' R2 D U R2 F'
6.	15.74	F2 L' R B U2 B F' D' U' B F L' B' F' L D' B2 R B2 D' B' L2 D2 F D'
7.	(14.32)	L R' D F D U' L R' D' B D2 B D B2 F' L D' U2 F2 U B' F D' F R
8.	18.33	L' F L D U' R' B2 L' R' B L2 D R' D2 L2 B D2 U2 B' F2 D L R' F L'
9.	15.56	D2 F' L R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L' F' R' B' F2 D2 U' L2 R' B F' L' R' B' F
10.	16.99	F D L D2 U L2 D' U R' U2 F L' F D' R U2 L' R2 B2 F L R' D2 U2 R2
11.	15.24	U' B' U2 B' U2 B' L2 R D L R' D2 L' R2 B F' U B' F' U' F' R U' B' F'
12.	17.16	U L R' F2 L2 U2 L R B2 F L2 R B' D' U' R2 B' F R2 U R2 D B F2 L2


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> 2x2 average of 12 9.88
> 14.76, 6.44, 9.18, (2.77), 13.09, 6.08, (29.16), 10.30, 7.61, 8.96, 8.90, 13.53 = 9.88
> 2.77 new PB! *No scrambles*


I don't think it's that impressive that you got this average if you didn't scramble it.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 11, 2010)

F' U R2 B' F' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B' D2 R2 B R L2 U' D' R U2 R2 D2 U B L 
7.08 Fullstep 

z2 y' F L2 D' F R2
R' U' R U y R' U R
U' L U' L' U L U L'
R U' R' U R U R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L

51 turns/ 7.08s = 7.20 TPS


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 11, 2010)

Got a 9.57 avg12 a few minutes ago, which was a new PB 

Now I got a 9.50 avg12  The last solve was a mini POP 

Average: 9.50
Standard Deviation: 0.66
Best Time: 7.56
Worst Time: 10.77
Individual Times:
1.	(7.56)	D2 L2 B' R B2 U' B F2 L2 D' U B' D U B2 D R2 D U2 B' U2 B' D2 R' F'
2.	9.59	B2 F2 L U B' F' L2 D2 L F' L U B2 L2 B D2 U L2 F' D L2 R' B L2 D
3.	8.80	F L' R F2 L' R2 D2 U2 L' R2 F' R2 D' U B' L R2 B D' U L R F L B2
4.	9.80	L2 B F' U2 R B2 F2 D2 U2 B' D' F2 L F2 D' F L2 B F2 D2 L' B' F U B'
5.	8.05	D2 F2 U2 B F2 L' F L' B F' L R2 F2 D' R2 U L R' B D2 L' D2 U' L2 F2
6.	10.47	R D2 U2 B F' R2 D2 L' R U2 R2 D' U' L2 R' F2 U' R' U2 F2 D U' R2 B R2
7.	9.05	B D2 U' F D' L' R' B2 L2 B' L2 R' D2 U2 L D U L' B L2 R' D' U L' B'
8.	(10.77)	B F' D U' F R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B F L2 R' D2 L U B F2 L R2 D L2 B' F
9.	9.02	B L R2 U2 L' F' D U B' U' F L R B F' U B F' L D U2 F2 D U F
10.	10.48	L R' B U' F' D F' D U B' L2 D' U' B' F' L2 R B D U F' L' D U2 F
11.	9.78	D' U' B U L2 B' F R2 U2 L2 B2 F U' B D2 U' B' U' L R B' L2 R' F2 D
12.	9.95	L' B' F' L' B' F2 L R' B F2 D B F D U' L2 B2 L' U L' D U' B F2 R'

Sub-ER  8.05 was a PLL skip. First 5 are 8.81 avg5 btw.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 11, 2010)

25.71 oh single nl and full step

edit: 36.95 avg5 (pb) im getting better... fast


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 11, 2010)

Split this average into two sessions. Seemed to get really fast at the end - I was concerned for a while that it wouldn't even be sub 29! Pleased with my avg 12 (24.40) and avg 5 (21.56). Probably won't beat this with my next avg 100.

Statistics for 10-11-2010 15:53:33

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.78
Standard Deviation: 5.33
Best Time: 13.99
Worst Time: 38.79



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	32.20	(4,-1) (0,6) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,0) (3,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,5) (6,0)
2.	28.14	(-2,-4) (0,3) (0,1) (3,0) (-3,5) (1,0) (-1,4) (5,4) (-4,0) (-2,2) (0,1) (6,4) (-1,0) (-4,1) (6,0) (-4,5)
3.	26.87	(0,-1) (6,4) (-3,0) (4,3) (-4,2) (0,1) (-3,3) (-3,3) (3,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (0,3) (1,4) (0,4) (6,3)
4.	22.33	(0,-4) (0,6) (6,4) (3,3) (3,4) (0,4) (4,2) (0,2) (2,2) (2,4) (-4,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (6,0) (1,0) (0,2)
5.	29.67	(6,5) (-2,-5) (0,2) (3,3) (0,5) (-4,2) (-2,0) (-5,2) (-5,0) (-5,0) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (-4,1)
6.	20.67	(-5,0) (5,2) (0,1) (3,3) (6,4) (6,0) (5,5) (6,1) (6,0) (0,5) (-2,2) (6,2) (0,4) (-1,2) (5,5) (0,2)
7.	30.23	(-2,-4) (-3,3) (6,0) (4,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (3,0) (1,0) (-1,4) (1,0) (0,3) (-4,4) (4,0) (2,3)
8.	31.50	(3,3) (3,-3) (6,3) (4,3) (0,4) (5,0) (3,4) (2,0) (3,2) (0,1) (-1,2) (6,3) (0,4) (0,1) (0,5) (0,3)
9.	29.08	(0,2) (1,-3) (3,3) (-3,1) (6,0) (-1,0) (1,4) (6,0) (6,2) (5,4) (-2,0) (3,2) (-2,2) (-2,4) (-4,2)
10.	29.45	(0,6) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (1,3) (-4,2) (1,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,4)
11.	26.89	(-2,2) (0,6) (-3,0) (0,2) (-5,1) (-1,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,2) (6,2) (2,5) (-5,2) (2,0) (6,0)
12.	31.54	(0,-3) (6,-3) (0,1) (-4,4) (6,4) (4,0) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (4,5) (0,4) (0,4) (5,0)
13.	38.79	(6,-3) (6,-3) (0,1) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2) (4,4) (6,2) (4,5) (-4,4) (3,0) (5,2) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,1)
14.	34.00	(0,-3) (6,-3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (1,5) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,2) (3,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,1) (2,0)
15.	37.50	(-2,6) (0,6) (-4,0) (0,3) (3,2) (4,4) (6,5) (6,0) (6,4) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,4) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,5) (0,4)
16.	22.84	(0,6) (-3,-3) (-2,1) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-2,0) (4,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (-4,0) (6,2) (6,4) (-2,4) (0,2)
17.	31.65	(4,0) (-4,6) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (-1,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (5,0) (6,3) (5,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,3) (-1,0)
18.	19.68	(1,-3) (0,-1) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (3,0) (1,3) (4,0) (2,2) (6,3) (2,3) (4,2) (0,2) (-1,2) (4,1) (-4,0)
19.	35.99	(-3,6) (0,3) (-5,0) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,2) (-5,0) (2,2) (-3,2) (6,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,1) (4,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (0,1)
20.	29.48	(-5,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (6,2) (-3,0) (2,4) (6,5) (0,2) (0,3) (6,4) (-3,4) (-4,4) (-2,0) (0,4)
21.	28.84	(0,5) (0,-3) (-2,4) (-3,3) (5,5) (3,1) (0,3) (6,2) (6,4) (-2,3) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (2,4) (5,2) (0,1)
22.	18.70	(0,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (4,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,3) (2,0) (0,5) (0,5) (2,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (2,4) (0,4)
23.	30.47	(0,-3) (3,3) (6,2) (6,1) (4,1) (4,0) (2,2) (-4,2) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (-4,1) (4,0) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,3)
24.	17.81	(1,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (5,3) (-4,4) (-1,2) (0,1) (-4,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,3)
25.	27.28	(3,-1) (3,1) (6,0) (6,0) (1,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (2,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,3) (2,4) (4,4) (6,0)
26.	27.25	(4,6) (0,5) (-3,0) (-1,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,1) (4,0) (2,3) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (2,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,0)
27.	21.22	(0,-4) (-3,0) (4,3) (6,3) (6,3) (3,3) (5,0) (0,4) (4,3) (0,3) (6,0) (3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-3,4)
28.	35.91	(4,2) (-3,6) (6,2) (0,3) (6,1) (3,0) (-2,5) (-3,0) (-1,4) (-4,4) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,0)
29.	35.59	(3,6) (0,6) (3,3) (6,3) (-2,5) (6,2) (1,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (1,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (6,2)
30.	34.42	(0,5) (-3,-5) (3,3) (-3,2) (4,4) (2,0) (2,2) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (2,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-2,2)
31.	26.14	(0,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (6,0) (3,2) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,1) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0)
32.	31.76	(0,-3) (0,-3) (-3,5) (4,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (6,2) (4,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (3,4) (-4,0) (4,4) (0,1) (5,2) (-4,1)
33.	32.98	(0,2) (6,6) (3,3) (0,3) (1,1) (-4,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,3) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0)
34.	24.80	(-3,0) (3,-3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (5,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (-1,1) (0,5) (1,2) (-4,0) (3,0) (3,2) (1,0)
35.	29.14	(4,6) (6,-4) (0,3) (3,1) (-3,5) (-3,0) (2,0) (3,1) (-3,1) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (2,1) (-3,2) (-4,5)
36.	27.28	(6,-3) (3,3) (1,2) (-4,2) (2,2) (2,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (4,2) (5,2) (6,0) (6,2) (1,4)
37.	24.80	(-3,6) (6,-3) (-4,1) (6,4) (6,1) (0,5) (2,1) (6,3) (5,0) (6,3) (0,4) (-1,2) (-5,0) (-3,4) (6,4)
38.	21.45	(0,0) (0,6) (3,0) (-1,0) (2,0) (4,1) (3,0) (0,2) (6,0) (4,3) (-2,3) (-4,5) (4,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,5) (4,5) (-4,0)
39.	31.68	(-5,-3) (3,2) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,4) (4,2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,3) (4,2) (0,2) (5,0) (6,0) (-2,3)
40.	36.25	(0,3) (-3,6) (6,0) (0,4) (2,5) (-5,4) (0,5) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,3)
41.	31.30	(0,3) (3,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,2) (0,1) (-2,2) (-4,0) (4,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (-4,0) (3,2) (0,5) (6,0)
42.	19.55	(3,-4) (0,-5) (3,3) (3,0) (2,0) (4,0) (4,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (3,4) (-4,5) (5,0) (6,1) (6,0) (-2,3) (4,0)
43.	34.07	(-2,0) (2,-1) (-5,1) (0,2) (3,3) (4,5) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,2) (4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (-2,2)
44.	26.79	(1,-4) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (2,0) (2,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (5,0) (-5,2) (2,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (4,3) (6,0)
45.	30.82	(-2,-1) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (6,3) (2,1) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (2,0) (-3,0) (6,2) (0,5) (-1,0)
46.	27.35	(-3,2) (0,-3) (6,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,1) (3,4) (0,2) (-1,4) (0,2) (6,2) (2,3) (6,1) (1,2)
47.	27.17	(1,3) (0,-4) (0,3) (2,1) (-3,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (-2,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (-2,4) (6,2) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4)
48.	23.00	(3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (6,5) (2,1) (5,0) (0,3) (0,2) (6,2) (0,1) (-4,5) (0,4) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,5)
49.	29.58	(1,0) (0,-1) (3,0) (3,0) (-5,3) (6,0) (6,5) (4,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (-4,3) (4,5) (3,0) (0,1) (6,4) (-4,2)
50.	25.94	(-3,3) (0,6) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,3) (-1,3) (0,4) (6,3) (0,4) (3,2) (3,0) (-4,3) (0,4)
51.	35.74	(0,2) (3,-3) (-3,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,4) (2,0) (4,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (-3,4) (1,2)
52.	30.87	(3,0) (6,6) (0,4) (-3,3) (-1,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (4,1) (-2,5) (-5,0) (0,5) (1,4) (0,1) (-2,3) (0,2)
53.	30.27	(4,5) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-1,4) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,2) (0,3) (1,1) (0,2) (6,0) (0,3) (0,1) (6,5)
54.	23.50	(6,-1) (1,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-5,2) (6,0) (-3,4) (4,0) (6,2) (-3,4) (-5,2) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3)
55.	13.99	(0,-4) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (5,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (-4,0) (-5,0) (6,0)
56.	31.47	(0,6) (6,6) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,5) (1,4) (5,0) (6,0) (3,4) (-2,3) (0,4) (5,4) (-5,3) (5,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-1,0)
57.	26.25	(-3,-4) (0,6) (-3,1) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (1,0) (0,2) (-2,3) (-2,1) (-2,0) (6,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,3) (-2,0)
58.	26.30	(0,-1) (4,-3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (-4,0) (6,1) (0,4) (0,3) (3,0) (6,2) (-4,1) (4,5) (-4,1)
59.	30.67	(0,-1) (-3,3) (0,1) (0,3) (6,3) (5,3) (1,2) (0,5) (0,4) (5,2) (0,4) (0,1) (3,4) (0,2) (1,4) (-2,0) (0,2)
60.	26.84	(-3,0) (3,3) (6,2) (0,1) (-1,1) (-5,0) (5,0) (6,5) (-1,0) (-2,2) (2,0) (4,0) (0,2) (2,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,2)
61.	34.52	(0,3) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (-2,4) (6,4) (2,4) (-4,4) (4,4) (-5,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,3) (6,0) (2,0)
62.	35.98	(0,-3) (0,6) (-3,3) (2,3) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (5,4) (2,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,4) (2,4) (4,2) (0,2)
63.	29.89	(0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (5,0) (5,0) (4,0) (-3,4) (0,5) (-1,0) (-2,4) (2,0) (4,0)
64.	32.48	(0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,5) (6,0) (-5,4) (-4,5) (-5,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (6,3) (2,2) (4,0) (2,0) (5,0) (0,1)
65.	25.51	(0,-1) (4,-3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (-3,4) (6,5) (0,4)
66.	34.61	(0,-4) (0,6) (1,1) (-4,5) (-2,4) (-4,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (4,3) (5,5) (0,3) (-2,3) (-2,0) (0,3) (4,5)
67.	21.63	(0,0) (-3,6) (2,3) (0,4) (-4,3) (6,2) (0,4) (-5,2) (-4,4) (2,2) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-2,2) (-2,2) (-2,3) (0,3)
68.	20.28	(-5,5) (6,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (-1,3) (-4,4) (-1,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,5) (-3,4) (3,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-5,2) (0,4)
69.	27.96	(-5,5) (0,6) (0,3) (5,0) (-2,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (6,5) (0,5) (-5,1) (3,4) (-4,0) (-2,2) (0,5) (0,3) (2,0)
70.	24.69	(0,0) (0,6) (3,3) (6,0) (6,1) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (2,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (-4,4) (-4,0) (-4,0)
71.	33.38	(0,0) (0,-3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-2,0) (-1,4) (5,0) (-5,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (1,0) (-4,3) (0,4) (6,0)
72.	19.31	(0,-4) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (-2,2) (6,0) (6,2) (6,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-1,0) (2,1) (-2,5) (-4,2)
73.	19.62	(0,-1) (3,0) (-3,3) (1,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,4) (0,3) (3,0) (3,2) (6,3) (-2,3) (6,5) (0,5) (-2,1)
74.	28.77	(-2,-3) (-1,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,2) (-3,1) (-2,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (-2,3) (6,2) (-3,4) (3,4) (0,4)
75.	22.43	(6,-3) (3,6) (0,3) (1,0) (0,5) (2,0) (2,4) (6,4) (6,3) (6,0) (0,2) (6,2) (6,1) (5,0) (0,1) (1,0) (0,2)
76.	22.64	(-3,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (5,3) (3,0) (4,0) (3,5) (0,5) (-4,1) (0,3) (2,3) (2,1) (6,4) (0,3)
77.	35.80	(-5,5) (0,-3) (5,0) (-2,4) (0,5) (-3,4) (3,4) (-2,2) (4,4) (2,2) (0,4) (1,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (4,0) (2,5)
78.	25.63	(3,-1) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,4) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,0) (-4,5) (0,1) (-3,4) (0,3) (2,4) (2,4) (2,0) (6,4) (-2,0)
79.	29.81	(0,3) (6,-3) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (-4,2) (3,2) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,1) (-3,0) (2,0) (6,0) (0,1) (6,4) (0,4)
80.	21.97	(0,-1) (0,-3) (3,1) (0,3) (1,3) (5,5) (0,1) (3,2) (0,4) (-1,4) (-2,0) (-3,0) (5,1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0)
81.	28.86	(6,-4) (0,6) (6,3) (4,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (2,0) (4,1) (-1,3) (-1,2) (2,0) (4,0) (-1,0) (-2,5) (6,2) (4,2)
82.	19.04	(0,-1) (-3,-5) (0,3) (6,0) (5,4) (-2,0) (-5,2) (0,4) (-5,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (1,4) (2,0) (-5,4) (6,0) (2,0)
83.	24.99	(6,0) (3,-3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (1,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,3) (4,0) (0,4) (-1,2) (-3,2)
84.	19.64	(0,3) (0,6) (6,0) (0,1) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (2,5) (0,3) (4,1) (-3,0) (5,2) (6,0) (1,4) (5,0) (3,0) (0,2)
85.	21.63	(-2,-3) (2,-1) (0,1) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (6,1) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (4,0) (6,3) (0,2) (3,0) (-2,0)
86.	27.99	(0,5) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (5,2) (1,4) (6,5) (4,0) (5,0) (0,3) (4,4) (-4,4) (-2,0) (-3,2) (0,2) (-5,4)
87.	29.87	(-3,0) (6,6) (0,1) (2,2) (0,4) (6,3) (-1,0) (-5,0) (-4,3) (2,5) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (2,4) (-1,0)
88.	32.10	(-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (-4,5) (0,1) (-3,2) (0,5) (4,0) (6,1) (0,3) (-2,3) (6,2) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0)
89.	35.12	(0,-1) (3,-3) (4,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,5) (1,1) (0,1) (6,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (4,2) (0,2) (0,1) (0,3) (4,1)
90.	22.93	(-2,-4) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,1) (0,2) (-2,0) (-4,3) (3,3) (0,2) (0,3) (-5,4) (-3,2) (-3,0) (3,0) (5,4) (-3,4)
91.	30.36	(0,-3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-4,3) (3,1) (3,4) (0,2) (6,0)
92.	24.32	(0,3) (-3,6) (-3,3) (2,1) (0,2) (4,4) (6,2) (-5,4) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (4,4) (0,4) (6,3)
93.	27.17	(-5,-1) (0,-3) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,2) (6,3) (-2,5) (-2,5) (-2,0) (4,1) (-1,2) (6,3) (0,1)
94.	25.06	(0,3) (0,6) (6,0) (6,4) (0,2) (6,3) (6,0) (-4,3) (1,0) (-4,2) (4,4) (-3,2) (6,3) (0,1) (6,2) (0,2)
95.	19.03	(-3,5) (0,-3) (0,3) (-5,0) (-3,0) (-1,0) (2,1) (0,2) (-2,5) (-2,0) (2,4) (-4,4) (-2,4) (3,2) (2,0) (0,2) (6,0)
96.	29.31	(0,5) (0,-2) (6,3) (3,4) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,5) (0,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,2) (6,2) (4,4) (4,0) (0,4)
97.	20.20	(-5,2) (3,-3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (-1,0) (-1,1) (6,5) (0,1) (0,1) (5,5) (-1,0) (2,1) (-1,5)
98.	31.28	(-3,-3) (3,6) (-1,0) (4,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (0,1) (2,0) (2,0) (4,4) (2,2) (6,0)
99.	36.36	(0,0) (6,-3) (0,1) (-3,4) (0,5) (2,0) (0,1) (6,2) (6,3) (4,3) (6,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,2) (2,3)
100.	22.52	(0,5) (0,-2) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (5,4) (6,4) (6,3) (5,2) (2,0) (0,1) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,3)


----------



## joey (Oct 11, 2010)

ocharrie


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Split this average into two sessions. Seemed to get really fast at the end - I was concerned for a while that it wouldn't even be sub 29! Pleased with my avg 12 (24.40) and avg 5 (21.56). Probably won't beat this with my next avg 100.
> 
> Statistics for 10-11-2010 15:53:33
> 
> ...


Charlie, that's just mental! And it is only little over a week ago that you were struggling to beat the 30s time limit at Euro (remember: It's best of 2! No stress! You'll always get another attempt! ).

I'm a fan, keep it up!


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Split this average into two sessions. Seemed to get really fast at the end - I was concerned for a while that it wouldn't even be sub 29! Pleased with my avg 12 (24.40) and avg 5 (21.56). Probably won't beat this with my next avg 100.
> 
> Statistics for 10-11-2010 15:53:33
> 
> ...


 

Wow, thats pretty hardcore .___.

Just goes to show how much practice helps on sq1!


----------



## Escher (Oct 11, 2010)

ArcticxWolf said:


> Wow, thats pretty hardcore .___.



LOL you think that's hardcore. Have you not heard about her avg1000s?


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Escher said:


> LOL you think that's hardcore. Have you not heard about her avg1000s?


 
On sq1? :O


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 11, 2010)

ArcticxWolf said:


> On sq1? :O


 
Yus. Was in a bit of an introvert phase when I did that


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, lol.


----------



## Diniz (Oct 11, 2010)

3x3 OH using ZZ-VH

best time: 23.00
best avg5: 27.55 (σ = 1.53)
best avg12: 28.63 (σ = 2.04)

Getting closer to fridrich =D


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 11, 2010)

9.83 NL with G perm 
That solve was epic


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yus. Was in a bit of an introvert phase when I did that


 
waaaat
How long does a sq1 avg1000 take you?


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 11, 2010)

3x3 6.08 single with Pll skip. 
scramble : B2 D' L' F' R2 L D' B2 L D2 B D2 B F L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U', cross on B
cross : x R2 u L D' 
1st pair : U' R U R' U R U' R' 
2nd pair : y' U' R U R' 
3th pair : y' R U' R' 
4th pair : y' U' R U R' U R U R' 
OLL : U' L d R U' R' F' U2 
32 moves = 5.26 TPS


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 11, 2010)

2x2 average with jflysim:

Average of 5: 4.28
1. (4.69) R2 U2 R' F U2 F' R2 F R2 U'
2. 4.36 U' F R' F' R2 F' R2 F U'
3. (3.20) U2 R' F U' R' F U' R' U
4. 3.84 R U' F U' R' U F' U' F
5. 4.63 U R U' F' U R2 U' F2 U'



EDIT:
Average of 5: 3.80
1. (6.95) F2 U F2 R2 U' F U2 F R
2. 4.53 U R2 U F U2 R' F R' U2
3. (2.05) R' F U2 R F2 R' U R'
4. 4.08 R2 F U R F' U2 R F2 R' U'
5. 2.80 U2 R' F' R U' R2 U' F'


----------



## Toad (Oct 11, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> 3x3 6.08 single with Pll skip.
> scramble : B2 D' L' F' R2 L D' B2 L D2 B D2 B F L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U', cross on B
> cross : x R2 u L D'
> 1st pair : U' R U R' U R U' R'
> ...


 
Solution doesn't work...?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 11, 2010)

1:53.52, 1:45.48, 1:48.85, (1:42.60), 2:00.85, (2:08.06), 1:57.72, 1:52.13, 1:54.85, 1:59.51, 2:04.99, 1:51.19 = 1:54.91 avg12 
Also first 5 solves 1:49.28 avg5 

PB yesterday was 1:58 avg12, 1:57 avg5


----------



## r_517 (Oct 11, 2010)

Clock avg of 404:8.93 
really really bad results.

Best avg of 5: 7.30
1.	7.68	u=4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUUU
2.	7.11	u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-5 / dUUd
3.	7.11	u=1,d=4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=2 / UdUU
4.	(8.21)	u=-4,d=-2 / u=6,d=2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUd
5.	(6.82)	u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=4 / UdUd


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 395/404
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.93
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 5.82
Worst Time: 15.70
Individual Times:
1.	11.91	u=3,d=-5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=3 / UUdU
2.	8.43	u=-2,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5,d=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=4 / d=0 / UdUd
3.	15.70	u=-1,d=4 / u=6,d=5 / u=6,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-4 / UUUU
4.	7.74	u=-3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=3 / d=0 / Uddd
5.	9.36	u=1,d=6 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-5 / UdUd
6.	8.97	u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=5 / ddUU
7.	9.14	u=5,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / d=5 / dddU
8.	9.35	u=6,d=-1 / u=6,d=5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=5 / UUdU
9.	9.11	u=0,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=2,d=0 / u=5,d=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-5 / UUdU
10.	10.06	u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-4 / UUdd
11.	9.17	u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdd
12.	8.58	u=6,d=-4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-5 / dUUU
13.	9.29	u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=3 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUdd
14.	8.76	u=5,d=5 / u=2,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUUd
15.	7.82	u=5,d=3 / u=6,d=4 / u=4,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dUUU
16.	8.07	u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-2 / ddUU
17.	6.52	u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-4 / dUUd
18.	9.17	u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / d=-3 / dddU
19.	11.59	u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UdUd
20.	8.24	u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-4 / dddU
21.	9.17	u=-4,d=2 / u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=-1 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-4 / dUdd
22.	8.13	u=1,d=4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=2 / UUUd
23.	7.93	u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUU
24.	8.70	u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=0 / UUUU
25.	8.12	u=-4,d=-5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=4 / UdUU
26.	8.93	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-5 / dddU
27.	9.39	u=1,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=0,d=0 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dUUU
28.	10.64	u=-5,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-5 / ddUU
29.	10.85	u=5,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=0 / Uddd
30.	8.40	u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-4 / ddUU
31.	8.35	u=6,d=2 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / d=-3 / UUUU
32.	7.63	u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / d=5 / dUdU
33.	7.45	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / u=5 / d=2 / UUUU
34.	9.28	u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=4 / Uddd
35.	7.57	u=6,d=5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=5 / UdUd
36.	7.03	u=5,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=3 / UUUd
37.	10.56	u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=3 / UUdd
38.	9.50	u=6,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=3,d=4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=3 / d=6 / ddUd
39.	11.99	u=1,d=6 / u=4,d=2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UUdd
40.	9.71	u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-2 / UdUd
41.	10.91	u=-5,d=0 / u=6,d=2 / u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=4 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUdd
42.	7.91	u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-5 / UUdd
43.	9.38	u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUdU
44.	10.22	u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-4,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=3 / dddd
45.	9.20	u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=4,d=2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / d=5 / dUUU
46.	7.60	u=-4,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-3 / ddUd
47.	9.09	u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=0 / dUdU
48.	8.11	u=6,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / d=4 / dUUd
49.	9.07	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUd
50.	9.92	u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=0 / d=1 / UUdd
51.	11.77	u=6,d=0 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=3,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=2 / UUdU
52.	8.89	u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=5 / UUdd
53.	9.23	u=2,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=5 / d=0 / UUUU
54.	13.20	u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=5 / ddUd
55.	8.89	u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=5 / ddUU
56.	8.91	u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=0 / UdUU
57.	9.15	u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=1,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUUU
58.	8.82	u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UdUU
59.	9.66	u=2,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=1,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=5 / d=5 / Uddd
60.	9.41	u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=-5 / dddU
61.	9.38	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=2,d=0 / u=6,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUUd
62.	7.68	u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=1,d=4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUdd
63.	10.84	u=3,d=5 / u=2,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UdUU
64.	8.14	u=0,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / d=6 / ddUU
65.	10.25	u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=6,d=3 / u=3,d=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-3 / ddUU
66.	8.54	u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=4 / Uddd
67.	8.03	u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=0 / dUUd
68.	7.76	u=3,d=-2 / u=1,d=1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-2 / UUdU
69.	6.84	u=1,d=5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=3 / UddU
70.	8.50	u=3,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=0 / dUUU
71.	10.06	u=-3,d=-2 / u=6,d=6 / u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=1 / u=5 / d=3 / UddU
72.	12.52	u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=6 / dUUU
73.	9.43	u=4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / d=1 / UUdd
74.	9.14	u=4,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=3 / dddd
75.	7.96	u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=4 / dUdd
76.	7.69	u=5,d=-5 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=5 / dUdd
77.	8.29	u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-4 / UUUd
78.	8.72	u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-1 / dUdU
79.	9.73	u=3,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=1 / UdUd
80.	11.10	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / d=5 / dddU
81.	10.24	u=4,d=4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=6 / dddU
82.	9.37	u=-1,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdU
83.	8.58	u=-4,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=0 / UdUd
84.	7.84	u=1,d=5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=5 / ddUd
85.	7.99	u=-2,d=3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=4 / dUUU
86.	7.66	u=0,d=-2 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / d=6 / UUdU
87.	8.30	u=3,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUUU
88.	8.53	u=-1,d=-5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUdU
89.	8.82	u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UUdU
90.	7.29	u=1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUdU
91.	8.67	u=-5,d=6 / u=1,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUU
92.	7.86	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / d=3 / UUUU
93.	7.89	u=1,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UddU
94.	8.24	u=2,d=5 / u=1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUUU
95.	7.82	u=5,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=1 / Uddd
96.	7.45	u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UdUU
97.	8.43	u=2,d=6 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=0 / dddU
98.	14.32	u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-2 / UUdU
99.	9.36	u=1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-3 / dUdU
100.	8.35	u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUdd
101.	10.70	u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / d=3 / UUdd
102.	8.33	u=4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-1 / dUUU
103.	9.92	u=2,d=1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / dUdd
104.	10.18	u=4,d=5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=6 / Uddd
105.	8.98	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=2 / Uddd
106.	8.07	u=6,d=5 / u=1,d=3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=-5 / dUUd
107.	9.17	u=0,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-4 / dddd
108.	7.37	u=-5,d=4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dddd
109.	7.70	u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=4 / u=4,d=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / dddU
110.	7.76	u=-4,d=5 / u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=0 / d=6 / Uddd
111.	6.24	u=1,d=4 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUUU
112.	8.02	u=-2,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=4,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / d=6 / dUdU
113.	7.73	u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=0 / UUUU
114.	8.74	u=3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / d=0 / UUUU
115.	6.67	u=-2,d=3 / u=3,d=4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=1 / UUdd
116.	6.79	u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=-3 / dUdd
117.	8.26	u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4,d=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=0 / dUUd
118.	7.91	u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=6,d=1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-5 / dUUd
119.	8.46	u=4,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dUdU
120.	7.04	u=-5,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / ddUd
121.	7.82	u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-3 / UUUd
122.	8.54	u=-4,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-4 / dddU
123.	8.06	u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=5 / dUUU
124.	8.68	u=-3,d=1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=2 / UdUU
125.	7.67	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UdUd
126.	DNF	u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=2 / UUdd
127.	7.63	u=3,d=5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=6 / UddU
128.	9.18	u=2,d=1 / u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=3,d=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=6 / Uddd
129.	8.53	u=3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1,d=3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdd
130.	8.40	u=0,d=2 / u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUdd
131.	8.66	u=6,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=0 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-3 / UUdd
132.	6.71	u=4,d=-3 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=5 / Uddd
133.	8.08	u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UddU
134.	8.83	u=-4,d=4 / u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=0,d=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-5 / dddU
135.	8.03	u=3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / d=-5 / UdUd
136.	7.84	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=4 / Uddd
137.	8.33	u=-1,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=4,d=2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-1 / UUdd
138.	8.03	u=4,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dUdU
139.	9.97	u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=2 / u=4,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUd
140.	8.74	u=-5,d=6 / u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=3 / dddU
141.	7.47	u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-2 / UUdd
142.	6.41	u=5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUdd
143.	8.26	u=-1,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / d=3 / UUUd
144.	10.85	u=-1,d=-2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUdU
145.	7.50	u=2,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-3 / dUUU
146.	9.53	u=-1,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUUd
147.	8.99	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUdU
148.	8.93	u=-5,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=3 / dUdd
149.	8.43	u=-4,d=4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=6 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / u=5 / d=0 / dUdU
150.	6.47	u=-3,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=1 / d=2 / UUUd
151.	8.78	u=6,d=-5 / u=4,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=6,d=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UddU
152.	8.66	u=-3,d=4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUU
153.	7.68	u=4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUUU
154.	7.11	u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-5 / dUUd
155.	7.11	u=1,d=4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=2 / UdUU
156.	8.21	u=-4,d=-2 / u=6,d=2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUd
157.	6.82	u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=4 / UdUd
158.	7.78	u=1,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=0,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dUdd
159.	7.17	u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-3 / ddUd
160.	9.12	u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / d=5 / ddUd
161.	9.35	u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=4,d=5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-5 / UUUd
162.	7.29	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=3 / d=5 / dUUU
163.	7.51	u=-1,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=3 / d=3 / UUdd
164.	8.68	u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=0 / d=1 / dUUU
165.	7.25	u=-3,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUdd
166.	7.48	u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=4,d=3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=4 / ddUd
167.	9.18	u=1,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dddU
168.	7.66	u=0,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / d=6 / dUUU
169.	7.51	u=0,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-3 / dddU
170.	7.94	u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-3 / ddUd
171.	7.05	u=6,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=6 / dUUd
172.	8.20	u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=3 / UdUU
173.	9.42	u=3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=5 / dUUd
174.	7.62	u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UdUU
175.	7.86	u=6,d=-4 / u=2,d=2 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
176.	9.41	u=-3,d=5 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=5 / d=3 / dddd
177.	DNF	u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=6 / UdUU
178.	7.97	u=2,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=0 / UUdU
179.	7.91	u=0,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=4 / ddUU
180.	6.77	u=-3,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUdd
181.	8.15	u=4,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=2 / d=0 / dddU
182.	7.98	u=5,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=2 / ddUU
183.	9.35	u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=3 / dUdd
184.	8.47	u=5,d=5 / u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / d=6 / dUdd
185.	7.81	u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=4 / dddd
186.	7.97	u=3,d=4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-5 / dddd
187.	8.31	u=0,d=6 / u=-3,d=6 / u=6,d=6 / u=3,d=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
188.	9.46	u=0,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=2 / Uddd
189.	11.10	u=-1,d=0 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=3 / dddd
190.	11.49	u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=1,d=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=1 / UUdd
191.	7.69	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=3 / dddU
192.	9.82	u=-5,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddU
193.	DNF	u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / d=3 / Uddd
194.	9.61	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / d=2 / UdUU
195.	8.77	u=1,d=6 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=3 / dUdU
196.	9.60	u=4,d=5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=4 / Uddd
197.	8.73	u=1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4,d=0 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-1 / UUdd
198.	12.67	u=4,d=4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUdU
199.	9.18	u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=0,d=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=6 / UddU
200.	7.50	u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=-5 / dUUU
201.	8.94	u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=6 / dUdU
202.	7.77	u=-2,d=-5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUdU
203.	7.15	u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=2 / d=4 / dddU
204.	9.86	u=-5,d=2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUUU
205.	9.26	u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUU
206.	9.32	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-5 / dUdU
207.	11.46	u=6,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=6 / UUdU
208.	8.75	u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UUUd
209.	8.46	u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=1 / d=0 / dddU
210.	9.13	u=5,d=6 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dUdd
211.	8.88	u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-1 / UUUU
212.	6.76	u=-4,d=2 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=4 / d=5 / ddUd
213.	8.88	u=3,d=6 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=4 / UdUd
214.	6.82	u=0,d=-2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2,d=3 / u=1,d=5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUU
215.	7.50	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-1 / dddU
216.	8.46	u=3,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=3 / ddUU
217.	7.12	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / dUUU
218.	DNF	u=2,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=0 / Uddd
219.	10.62	u=0,d=5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-1 / UUUd
220.	9.54	u=2,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-5 / ddUU
221.	9.30	u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-2 / dUdU
222.	7.77	u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=3,d=6 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUdd
223.	9.34	u=-3,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=6 / ddUU
224.	8.06	u=4,d=0 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUdd
225.	11.26	u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=2 / UUUd
226.	7.60	u=3,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=2,d=4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UdUd
227.	9.79	u=-1,d=4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=4 / UdUd
228.	9.19	u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=6 / dddd
229.	13.32	u=3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-1 / UddU
230.	9.93	u=0,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=5 / d=2 / dUUU
231.	7.59	u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-5 / UdUU
232.	9.48	u=3,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UdUU
233.	8.29	u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / d=0 / dUdd
234.	DNF	u=3,d=-3 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=2 / UdUU
235.	9.46	u=2,d=0 / u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=4 / u=6,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=1 / UdUd
236.	10.93	u=0,d=4 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / d=4 / dUdU
237.	9.53	u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=3,d=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUU
238.	8.42	u=-5,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=3 / UUdd
239.	7.48	u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUUU
240.	7.36	u=-1,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UUdU
241.	8.55	u=-3,d=0 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
242.	10.75	u=4,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=0 / dUUU
243.	8.43	u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUdU
244.	9.86	u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=1 / UUdU
245.	12.50	u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=1,d=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUUd
246.	9.93	u=-5,d=4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=1 / UUdd
247.	9.47	u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=5 / d=5 / UdUU
248.	7.59	u=-3,d=6 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=4,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUU
249.	7.56	u=4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dUdd
250.	9.51	u=4,d=3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=3,d=3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=2 / dUUd
251.	8.15	u=-3,d=5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dddU
252.	8.75	u=5,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=2,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUUU
253.	8.08	u=-3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UUUd
254.	10.48	u=6,d=5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
255.	7.84	u=2,d=2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-4 / UUUd
256.	8.30	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-3 / UUdU
257.	8.19	u=1,d=1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=4 / d=6 / dddd
258.	9.64	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5,d=6 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-5 / dddU
259.	8.24	u=-2,d=2 / u=6,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / d=1 / Uddd
260.	8.84	u=-2,d=1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=1,d=5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUdd
261.	10.13	u=4,d=5 / u=1,d=0 / u=2,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=4 / ddUd
262.	8.20	u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=3 / UUUU
263.	11.31	u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UddU
264.	10.22	u=3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=5,d=4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=5 / d=2 / dUdd
265.	10.26	u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / UdUU
266.	9.08	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUU
267.	9.22	u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-1 / dddd
268.	9.08	u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUU
269.	10.62	u=-1,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddd
270.	8.32	u=3,d=3 / u=1,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=5 / d=0 / UUdU
271.	10.11	u=3,d=-5 / u=5,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=1 / ddUd
272.	5.82	u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=3,d=2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=2 / UUUU
273.	8.17	u=-2,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUdU
274.	8.08	u=6,d=3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=0 / dUdU
275.	7.60	u=6,d=-3 / u=4,d=1 / u=2,d=0 / u=6,d=4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=3 / UddU
276.	7.22	u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=4,d=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=0 / UddU
277.	8.60	u=6,d=5 / u=5,d=0 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=5 / u=2 / d=1 / UUUU
278.	9.52	u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=6 / u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=0 / d=0 / ddUd
279.	10.89	u=-5,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=2 / d=5 / UUUU
280.	10.19	u=6,d=-2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=2 / d=5 / dUdd
281.	10.15	u=-2,d=6 / u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUUd
282.	9.93	u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dUUU
283.	9.55	u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-4 / dUUU
284.	8.72	u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5,d=6 / u=0,d=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=1 / d=1 / UUUd
285.	8.11	u=4,d=3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=5 / ddUd
286.	8.94	u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=1 / u=6,d=5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=4 / dUUU
287.	8.09	u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-1 / Uddd
288.	8.63	u=2,d=6 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=4 / ddUd
289.	DNF	u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UUdd
290.	7.46	u=-5,d=-3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dddd
291.	7.45	u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=-1 / dddU
292.	8.25	u=-4,d=6 / u=-2,d=4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUUd
293.	9.11	u=0,d=6 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUd
294.	9.50	u=-3,d=-4 / u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-3 / dddU
295.	9.91	u=-1,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dUdd
296.	7.80	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-4 / Uddd
297.	7.64	u=0,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUU
298.	10.24	u=-5,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=1 / dUUd
299.	9.22	u=5,d=-2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UUdd
300.	8.86	u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=1,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=5 / dUdd
301.	6.52	u=-3,d=6 / u=1,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-1 / UddU
302.	9.19	u=-5,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=6,d=1 / u=2,d=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-2 / dddU
303.	8.52	u=5,d=5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=6 / d=2 / UUUd
304.	7.31	u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=0 / dddd
305.	7.79	u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-3 / ddUU
306.	9.25	u=-5,d=3 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=0 / d=5 / Uddd
307.	8.78	u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UddU
308.	8.61	u=4,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-2 / ddUU
309.	9.26	u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
310.	9.20	u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-4 / Uddd
311.	9.06	u=3,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=0 / u=3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=4 / UdUU
312.	7.67	u=4,d=-1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-5 / dddd
313.	10.24	u=4,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=1 / d=3 / dddd
314.	9.54	u=0,d=-5 / u=-1,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=1 / d=1 / ddUd
315.	9.58	u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UdUU
316.	10.55	u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-5 / Uddd
317.	7.52	u=6,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=5,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUd
318.	8.79	u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=1 / Uddd
319.	9.01	u=-3,d=3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=5 / UUUU
320.	9.64	u=4,d=2 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-5 / dUdU
321.	8.69	u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUUd
322.	11.27	u=-5,d=-2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / d=1 / dUdU
323.	8.35	u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-1 / UUUd
324.	8.06	u=3,d=1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdd
325.	9.79	u=-1,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=1 / dUUU
326.	10.60	u=4,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UUdd
327.	8.64	u=-4,d=-1 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-1 / UdUd
328.	9.88	u=3,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-3 / UUdU
329.	9.43	u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=6 / UUUU
330.	8.44	u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=5 / dUUd
331.	9.30	u=-2,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dddd
332.	8.27	u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=2,d=0 / u=4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUdd
333.	8.30	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-5 / UdUU
334.	8.53	u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / d=1 / dUUU
335.	DNF	u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=1,d=2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-3 / dUUd
336.	13.64	u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-5 / UddU
337.	9.32	u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UddU
338.	9.09	u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-5 / dUUU
339.	8.14	u=-1,d=2 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-4 / dddU
340.	8.26	u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=3 / dUdU
341.	11.24	u=2,d=-4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=3 / dUdU
342.	8.83	u=-1,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=2 / Uddd
343.	9.86	u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=0 / UdUU
344.	11.59	u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUUd
345.	8.93	u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=4,d=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUUU
346.	9.88	u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=6 / UddU
347.	10.46	u=0,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / d=2 / dddU
348.	10.63	u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-4 / UddU
349.	9.48	u=-2,d=1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUdU
350.	7.92	u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dUUU
351.	8.75	u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=1 / dUdd
352.	8.49	u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / d=4 / UdUd
353.	8.42	u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=6 / ddUU
354.	9.83	u=6,d=6 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUUU
355.	9.76	u=-5,d=5 / u=2,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=1,d=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UdUd
356.	9.15	u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=6 / UUUU
357.	8.03	u=4,d=3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=1 / d=2 / dUdd
358.	8.99	u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=4 / Uddd
359.	9.20	u=2,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=4 / dddd
360.	8.54	u=4,d=4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=0,d=6 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-3 / Uddd
361.	9.57	u=-1,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=4 / UUdd
362.	10.48	u=-3,d=2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dddd
363.	9.54	u=-1,d=2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UddU
364.	11.78	u=-5,d=6 / u=-1,d=3 / u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UdUU
365.	11.68	u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-5 / dUdd
366.	11.32	u=5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=5 / dUUd
367.	9.91	u=6,d=-5 / u=2,d=0 / u=0,d=5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-2 / UdUd
368.	9.58	u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=0 / dUdU
369.	9.51	u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=3,d=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-3 / dUUU
370.	8.46	u=6,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-2 / dUdU
371.	7.30	u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-3 / dUUU
372.	8.81	u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=3,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-4 / UUdd
373.	DNF	u=-1,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUdd
374.	10.68	u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=1 / u=2,d=0 / u=1,d=1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=1 / u=5 / u=2 / d=4 / UddU
375.	12.15	u=3,d=0 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=3 / UdUU
376.	8.98	u=2,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdd
377.	6.72	u=2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUd
378.	7.88	u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dUUd
379.	9.11	u=3,d=2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=2 / d=6 / dUdd
380.	10.08	u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=1 / d=4 / dUdU
381.	8.15	u=-3,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=5 / UdUd
382.	8.68	u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / d=5 / UdUd
383.	14.24	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-1 / UUUU
384.	7.84	u=0,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUUd
385.	9.92	u=6,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-2 / dddU
386.	9.53	u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=3 / u=4,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-1 / UUUd
387.	9.59	u=0,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdU
388.	8.66	u=6,d=6 / u=0,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=4 / Uddd
389.	8.06	u=-5,d=-5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=3,d=0 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUd
390.	10.56	u=3,d=4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / d=5 / UdUU
391.	9.54	u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=5 / d=0 / UUdU
392.	12.73	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=5 / dddd
393.	7.91	u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-2 / UdUU
394.	10.84	u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=2 / u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=6 / Uddd
395.	9.64	u=4,d=1 / u=6,d=1 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUUU
396.	9.11	u=3,d=-2 / u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=0 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=1 / dddU
397.	8.41	u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=3 / UUUU
398.	9.35	u=3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=0,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=3 / UdUd
399.	11.47	u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=5 / dddd
400.	8.71	u=3,d=4 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UUUd
401.	6.67	u=4,d=1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=4 / UddU
402.	8.49	u=2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=-5 / UddU
403.	9.01	u=-2,d=-5 / u=2,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=1 / ddUd
404.	DNF	u=-1,d=-5 / u=1,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=3 / dUUU


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy that it's sub 27. Seemed to be never ending parity :|

avg 12 = 24.66

avg 5 = 22.27

Statistics for 10-11-2010 23:00:20

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.92
Standard Deviation: 5.17
Best Time: 11.60
Worst Time: 38.86



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	28.05	(0,-4) (0,-3) (1,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (-2,0) (6,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (3,5) (2,1) (-4,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,1) (0,5) (4,0)
2.	29.11	(-3,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,2) (-5,1) (6,5) (-4,5) (0,4) (0,2) (4,1) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (4,2)
3.	26.71	(0,0) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (1,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (0,2) (6,5) (-4,2) (3,2) (3,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,4) (0,2) (-4,0)
4.	26.75	(-5,2) (0,6) (-3,3) (5,3) (-5,1) (5,5) (6,1) (5,1) (-3,2) (2,4) (4,2) (6,4) (-4,2) (0,2)
5.	25.46	(0,2) (-5,-2) (-4,2) (1,1) (-1,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,2) (-2,2) (-5,2) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,4)
6.	26.36	(6,0) (3,6) (6,3) (0,1) (-4,4) (4,0) (-2,5) (6,3) (-4,2) (2,4) (6,2) (0,2) (-1,2) (1,0) (5,0) (0,4)
7.	26.47	(-5,6) (0,-3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-4,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,5) (4,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,0) (6,1)
8.	27.52	(-5,0) (6,-3) (0,3) (-1,0) (3,3) (5,0) (2,2) (2,4) (4,4) (-3,4) (0,2) (3,4) (6,1) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0)
9.	29.26	(0,-4) (3,-2) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (3,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (6,3) (6,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,1) (6,5) (-2,3) (0,2)
10.	28.79	(1,6) (0,-4) (6,3) (0,5) (-5,4) (0,5) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (5,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (6,0)
11.	33.32	(0,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,1) (0,2) (1,0) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,2) (4,1) (-4,5) (-2,0) (-2,3) (-2,0) (0,2)
12.	25.84	(0,5) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-2,0) (5,2) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,5) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) (4,5) (0,4) (6,0) (6,4) (0,3)
13.	19.93	(1,5) (0,3) (0,3) (6,4) (4,0) (2,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (-4,2) (0,4) (3,4) (6,3) (6,1) (-1,2) (2,3)
14.	32.83	(-3,0) (3,0) (-5,2) (2,0) (5,0) (0,4) (-1,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2) (-4,2) (2,0) (-2,2) (1,4) (6,0) (3,0) (6,2) (1,0)
15.	21.73	(0,-1) (4,4) (5,2) (0,3) (3,4) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-5,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,4) (-2,3) (-2,0) (2,0)
16.	38.86	(1,-1) (0,6) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (-4,5) (0,1) (-4,1) (0,4) (-2,2) (5,0) (-2,1) (0,1) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,0)
17.	25.86	(0,3) (0,3) (1,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-3,4) (-4,2) (0,3) (4,3) (-5,0) (-4,4) (2,4) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0)
18.	23.64	(-2,-4) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (-1,4) (1,4) (0,5) (3,0) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,4) (-2,3) (0,4)
19.	18.75	(0,5) (1,-3) (0,3) (0,1) (3,0) (0,5) (3,0) (4,3) (-4,5) (4,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0)
20.	28.99	(0,-1) (0,4) (3,0) (0,2) (6,3) (4,1) (0,3) (-1,0) (4,0) (6,2) (6,0) (4,4) (0,3) (2,3) (4,3) (5,0) (0,3)
21.	20.77	(0,-4) (6,1) (3,3) (0,3) (1,1) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,1) (-1,2) (4,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (4,2) (-2,4)
22.	30.79	(6,2) (0,4) (0,3) (1,0) (2,2) (6,0) (6,4) (6,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (3,1) (6,5) (3,2)
23.	26.53	(0,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-4,3) (0,1) (1,5) (3,0) (0,1) (-4,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (4,3) (0,4) (4,2) (6,2) (6,2) (-2,0)
24.	34.75	(6,5) (3,4) (-3,0) (4,0) (0,5) (0,5) (0,4) (0,2) (2,4) (0,4) (3,2) (-1,0) (4,2) (0,2) (-4,3) (6,1) (3,0)
25.	27.54	(3,6) (0,6) (-3,0) (2,0) (-5,3) (0,3) (2,4) (-3,2) (2,3) (-3,4) (4,0) (6,2) (0,5) (5,1) (-4,2) (-2,0)
26.	25.80	(0,0) (6,3) (-3,4) (2,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (2,0) (3,4) (6,0) (6,0) (4,2) (6,4)
27.	29.12	(-2,5) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,4) (0,5) (3,4) (6,0) (5,4) (-4,2) (2,4) (2,2) (6,4)
28.	21.48	(0,3) (6,6) (-1,0) (3,0) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (-1,5) (0,1) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,2) (-2,0) (-4,2) (0,2) (0,3)
29.	36.35	(-2,3) (0,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,5) (0,4) (2,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (-2,5) (-4,0)
30.	21.08	(-5,-4) (3,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (-3,0) (-5,2) (4,0) (2,4) (6,5) (0,1) (0,3) (2,0) (0,1) (-4,5) (3,0)
31.	26.47	(0,3) (0,6) (3,3) (0,3) (6,2) (6,1) (-4,3) (6,4) (-1,0) (4,0) (5,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,4) (-5,0) (-5,4) (0,4)
32.	26.18	(-5,5) (0,3) (0,1) (6,4) (-4,5) (6,0) (0,4) (3,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (6,5) (6,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,4) (-4,0)
33.	27.66	(0,0) (0,-3) (-3,3) (3,0) (-1,3) (-5,0) (2,3) (3,0) (2,0) (6,0) (-4,1) (2,3) (0,4) (-2,5) (-5,2) (-1,2) (0,5)
34.	24.38	(1,-1) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (-1,5) (-5,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (2,4) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (-2,4)
35.	25.44	(-2,6) (0,-3) (6,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (1,3) (-1,2) (3,1) (6,3) (-5,4) (6,5) (0,5) (6,1) (6,0) (0,2)
36.	18.13	(0,-4) (0,1) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (-1,0) (3,0) (1,3) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (3,0) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,0)
37.	22.44	(-5,3) (6,0) (0,2) (3,0) (0,1) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-4,4) (-4,0) (-3,0) (1,0) (3,4) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (-4,0)
38.	28.63	(0,3) (0,-3) (-2,3) (6,5) (6,3) (4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (2,5) (0,4) (-3,4) (2,0) (-5,4) (4,0) (0,4)
39.	26.23	(1,5) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (2,3) (6,0) (-5,4) (0,4) (6,4) (4,0) (-5,2) (-2,0) (-4,4) (4,4) (2,0) (6,4)
40.	18.10	(0,3) (3,3) (-5,4) (5,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (3,4) (6,2) (0,4) (4,5) (0,2) (0,3) (6,0) (2,4) (0,4) (4,5) (6,0)
41.	34.86	(-3,-1) (6,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-1,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (3,4) (-3,2) (6,0) (3,4) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0)
42.	27.64	(0,-4) (4,-5) (2,2) (1,3) (6,0) (3,0) (-1,0) (2,3) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (6,4) (3,2) (0,2) (6,2) (-4,0)
43.	25.34	(-3,6) (3,3) (0,2) (1,1) (0,1) (0,4) (2,0) (-1,2) (6,0) (-1,0) (6,4) (6,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (6,0) (4,0) (-4,0)
44.	34.48	(0,6) (0,-3) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,5) (6,3) (6,3) (3,4) (4,4) (0,5) (4,0) (-1,4) (3,0) (-1,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2)
45.	27.19	(-5,2) (6,-3) (-5,2) (4,2) (0,4) (6,4) (6,5) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (0,1) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (6,0)
46.	32.92	(3,-1) (3,-5) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (5,3) (-2,0) (-2,4) (2,0) (-1,0) (-3,4) (-2,3) (6,4) (-1,0) (0,1) (4,5)
47.	33.31	(-5,2) (6,-3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (3,0) (4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (3,0) (6,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (4,0)
48.	33.96	(0,0) (0,6) (3,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (-1,0) (5,1) (-3,2) (4,5) (2,0) (0,3) (4,0) (5,0) (6,3) (4,3) (0,2) (6,2) (5,0)
49.	28.34	(-3,5) (6,-2) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (-1,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (6,2) (4,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (2,2) (6,2) (2,2) (0,2)
50.	26.13	(-3,2) (0,-2) (3,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (5,3) (4,0) (3,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-3,4) (2,4) (-2,2)
51.	11.60	(3,-4) (0,-3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-5,1) (5,5) (0,3) (6,0) (1,4) (-4,2) (4,4) (0,5) (3,0) (-4,3) (6,4)
52.	27.12	(-5,-1) (0,3) (0,1) (3,0) (-3,2) (-3,2) (-3,4) (-2,0) (3,2) (3,3) (-1,0) (1,3) (6,0) (-2,1) (0,2) (-4,4)
53.	29.84	(-3,5) (-3,4) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (0,1) (0,1) (-2,0) (-3,0) (-2,2) (0,4) (4,0) (1,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,4) (2,0) (5,0)
54.	20.90	(0,5) (0,-2) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,4) (-5,4) (0,5) (1,0) (4,3) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0)
55.	32.68	(0,-4) (3,-5) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,2) (6,0) (3,0) (4,0) (-4,1) (-5,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (2,2) (4,0) (6,5) (6,4)
56.	25.01	(6,6) (0,-3) (6,0) (3,1) (0,2) (1,2) (-2,0) (2,0) (0,4) (0,5) (6,2) (4,2) (-2,0) (-5,4) (2,0) (3,4) (6,0)
57.	21.17	(0,0) (0,-3) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (2,5) (1,0)
58.	26.34	(-2,3) (0,-4) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (1,0) (5,4) (4,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,1) (-2,3) (4,0) (2,2)
59.	31.97	(-3,6) (-3,6) (2,0) (6,1) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2) (-1,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,3) (3,0)
60.	23.56	(-2,-4) (6,3) (4,3) (0,2) (0,3) (4,0) (1,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (-3,5) (1,3) (0,5) (4,0) (2,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (6,0)
61.	26.22	(-3,6) (0,6) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,4) (5,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,4) (2,3) (0,2) (0,1) (4,3) (0,2) (6,0)
62.	22.50	(0,2) (6,6) (0,3) (1,3) (0,3) (2,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-5,2) (3,2) (-1,4) (0,3) (3,4)
63.	17.54	(0,5) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (-3,2) (3,1) (6,1) (6,0) (-2,2) (4,0) (2,4) (5,0) (-5,4) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (4,0)
64.	27.70	(0,6) (6,3) (3,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (-1,2) (-5,4) (0,5) (5,0) (-4,3) (0,4) (-2,0) (1,2) (6,2) (4,0) (5,4)
65.	34.59	(0,-4) (4,4) (3,5) (3,3) (0,5) (0,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (4,0)
66.	34.97	(0,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (-3,0) (-4,0) (1,4) (-4,5) (4,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,1) (0,4) (4,1) (-1,0)
67.	29.71	(-3,-4) (-3,6) (1,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,5) (1,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (-5,3) (-2,0) (6,3)
68.	35.03	(1,6) (0,-1) (0,3) (6,1) (3,2) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,1) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,4)
69.	29.41	(0,0) (3,0) (-3,2) (0,3) (3,1) (3,4) (-2,2) (-4,4) (-4,0) (-3,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (4,4) (0,4) (6,2) (1,0)
70.	15.70	(3,3) (0,6) (3,0) (-1,4) (6,4) (0,2) (0,4) (3,4) (3,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (1,0) (5,0) (6,0) (5,4) (4,4) (4,0)
71.	27.40	(3,6) (6,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (3,2) (3,2) (0,5) (0,4) (0,3) (6,4) (5,0) (4,0) (6,2) (-2,2)
72.	28.27	(0,0) (0,3) (0,2) (1,0) (3,0) (0,2) (6,2) (4,0) (6,2) (0,2) (4,0) (-3,2) (0,3) (5,3) (6,2) (-2,4) (5,2)
73.	29.57	(0,-1) (3,4) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,4) (-1,0) (3,0) (2,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,4) (0,5) (1,4) (6,5)
74.	29.42	(0,-1) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (0,5) (-3,2) (0,4) (0,2) (3,2) (2,1) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,1) (2,1) (0,1)
75.	24.15	(-5,0) (0,-3) (6,2) (0,3) (6,1) (6,5) (5,3) (4,1) (-1,0) (3,4) (6,3) (6,0) (-5,0) (4,2) (4,4) (-3,0)
76.	28.24	(0,6) (0,3) (6,3) (0,1) (0,5) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,2) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (6,4) (6,2) (-1,0) (0,3) (-3,4)
77.	32.74	(6,-4) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,4) (6,0) (2,3) (-3,4) (0,4) (2,5) (6,0) (-2,3) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (4,0)
78.	19.66	(4,2) (0,6) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (0,4) (6,5) (-1,0) (-1,1) (6,1) (-1,4) (0,2) (0,2)
79.	23.27	(-5,3) (-4,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,0) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,1) (-3,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4)
80.	25.86	(0,-1) (1,4) (0,3) (3,2) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,4) (6,5) (5,4) (-4,4) (4,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-1,2) (6,0) (4,5)
81.	20.92	(-5,-3) (-3,3) (6,2) (-3,3) (6,3) (4,0) (0,5) (-3,1) (0,4) (0,4) (-5,2) (5,0) (5,0) (6,2) (0,5) (0,2)
82.	29.45	(0,3) (0,-3) (4,0) (-1,5) (0,4) (3,2) (2,4) (-3,4) (-3,0) (6,1) (0,5) (6,2) (6,0) (-3,2) (-4,2) (4,0)
83.	31.14	(0,3) (0,6) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,5) (6,1) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (-2,3) (6,2) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (1,0)
84.	26.56	(0,6) (0,-3) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,4) (-1,4) (2,5) (2,4) (4,4) (-2,2) (6,1) (0,5) (0,5) (-2,1) (-4,3) (-2,0)
85.	23.10	(0,-1) (-5,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (2,1) (6,3) (6,2) (0,4) (0,2) (6,2) (2,5) (6,2) (5,0)
86.	25.93	(0,0) (0,6) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3) (3,2) (3,0) (-4,3) (0,1) (6,3) (3,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (-4,5) (6,4) (3,4)
87.	33.46	(0,-4) (0,-5) (0,3) (-3,2) (4,1) (2,0) (6,1) (-4,4) (-2,0) (-4,2) (6,1) (2,2) (0,1) (2,2) (-4,4) (-2,0)
88.	26.26	(-3,0) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (1,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,1) (0,5) (6,4) (3,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (2,2) (4,0)
89.	14.51	(0,-1) (-5,-5) (5,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,4) (2,5)
90.	23.00	(0,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,2) (3,0) (0,1) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,2) (3,0) (-3,1) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (-4,0)
91.	27.97	(0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,1) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (2,3) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,2) (0,2) (4,0) (0,2)
92.	23.95	(3,-3) (-3,6) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,0) (-1,4) (6,1) (0,5) (6,0)
93.	21.64	(-2,3) (0,-4) (3,0) (-3,0) (-1,0) (-5,4) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,4) (6,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (2,0) (4,1) (5,4) (2,1)
94.	35.10	(3,-4) (3,1) (6,0) (6,0) (3,5) (-5,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (4,0) (0,5) (2,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0)
95.	22.38	(0,5) (-2,-5) (-1,2) (3,1) (3,0) (6,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,1) (-4,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,1) (5,5) (4,0)
96.	37.65	(0,0) (0,6) (3,0) (6,4) (2,0) (-3,4) (4,0) (-2,0) (6,3) (6,0) (-2,2) (-4,4) (0,3) (6,5) (1,0) (0,1) (6,2)
97.	23.05	(4,0) (3,-3) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,1) (-4,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,4) (0,4) (4,4)
98.	30.36	(-5,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (6,3) (6,3) (1,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-3,5) (0,5) (0,4) (3,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (5,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,2) (5,0)
99.	23.37	(0,-4) (0,1) (3,0) (3,2) (4,1) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,2) (2,2) (-5,4) (6,4) (-2,2) (-2,3) (6,1) (-5,2)
100.	33.40	(0,6) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,1) (5,5) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (-1,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (-4,2) (4,1) (2,0)


----------



## joey (Oct 11, 2010)

EUGH. I need to learn adj parity.

If I get beaten by charlie at sq1 in comp, I will cry and cut ALL MY HAIR OFF.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 11, 2010)

joey said:


> cut ALL MY HAIR OFF.


 
Not the hair!

my accomplishment: I have successfully beaten all four fiends in FF1. I'm looking for Warmech now :3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 11, 2010)

joey said:


> EUGH. I need to learn adj parity.
> 
> If I get beaten by charlie at sq1 in comp, I will cry and cut ALL MY HAIR OFF.


 
I already beat you, I am UK Square-1 national champion (for those thinking WTF, Simon was on holiday )

This was your reaction (and mine) :


----------



## joey (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry, I meant AGAIN.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 12, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.41
worst time: 23.70

current avg5: 18.57 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 17.39 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 18.22 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 18.22 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 18.22 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 18.36

14.41, 17.30, 17.38, 21.22, 17.49, 17.50+, 19.53, 19.65, 23.70, 16.03, 18.66, 17.41

not pb but its nice, only 2 sup 20's 
accomplishment was tha i did a zbll H set on 21.22

would have been sub 20 for sure had i not decided to zbll


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 12, 2010)

Average of 5: 4.70
1. 5.69 B U' R L' R B' R' L' b u' 
2. (3.12) L R L R' L' R U' B 
3. (5.79) U' L' U' R' U' L' B R' l r b' u 
4. 4.37 U' B R' B R L' R L l r' b' u 
5. 4.03 B R' B R L B' L l' b u

Best average of 5 without a counting 3.


----------



## pjk (Oct 12, 2010)

First sub-13 avg 3x3 of 12: 12.99


----------



## Anthony (Oct 12, 2010)

pjk said:


> First sub-13 avg 3x3 of 12: 12.99


 
  
Sub 14 at next Colorado comp, please.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 12, 2010)

What was your average at the comp this weekend, Pat? Mid 14ish?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 12, 2010)

Beat my old PB avg50 by 0.01 

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 10.28
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 7.70 (PLL skip)
Worst Time: 12.64 (wow)


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	9.53	D R' D L' B F' L2 R D' L B F R' B D2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 R' D U B
2.	12.06	D L' D2 U B' D' B2 F2 D2 U' L R' B2 D' U R' D' L2 R F2 D U' R B L'
3.	10.88	B' L2 R' U L R F' D U B2 U2 B' F' L' R' F2 D U2 B F' D2 R D' U B2
4.	9.33	D2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R D U L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L D2 L2 R' F' D' R B U2 F' U
5.	9.47	U' L2 F2 R2 B D' B F' L R B D2 U' B' F2 R2 D' U' B' F L' B F' L' R'
6.	9.67	B2 F' R' B' F L R2 D U B L' D U' L2 R2 D2 U' R' U L' B' D2 U2 R' U'
7.	9.80	L D' U B U2 B F L' R2 B2 F' L' D U B2 R2 B D F2 R' D2 B2 R' B' F2
8.	10.33	U' F' L2 R B2 U L2 R2 B' L' R U' L2 R U R' F2 L2 F R B' D2 U B R'
9.	10.28	D2 U' B' F L2 B' U L' R B' R' F' R B F' L' B2 F U' B' U2 L' R' D2 F'
10.	12.64	B' L2 R2 B2 D U' B2 F' U' B F2 D U' B2 R B2 F' L B F' D L' F' L2 B2
11.	8.88	R' F D' B D' U' L2 R' B' R D' B F2 R' B2 L' R2 B F2 L2 R U2 L2 B F'
12.	8.48	L' R2 F L R2 D' R' B' D' B' F2 D' U R B' D2 U2 B2 F' R D2 U2 B2 D' L'
13.	11.83	D U F' U' B' F L U2 R U' L' B F' D2 U2 L2 F' D U2 F L' R2 U R2 U'
14.	9.62	R2 B L U' L D' U R D' U2 R2 B' F' U' L R B' F' L2 B F2 L' D2 B' U'
15.	9.83	L' R2 U' B2 D' U B F' R' B2 L2 F R U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R U B F' L R D'
16.	10.53	B2 F' R F' U B2 F2 D U L' D L' F' L2 U' R2 D L R B F' L U2 L2 R
17.	8.74	D2 F L D U' F L' R D' B R2 B F2 U2 F L2 B2 F' D2 L R2 F' L2 R B
18.	12.17	L2 R U' B D F L R D' U L2 B L2 D L' D U' L' U' L R2 D B F R2
19.	10.80	D' U L F' D2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 L R2 B L2 D2 R' D2 R2 F2 L' U B'
20.	9.69	D U F L2 D F' R' D U' R U B2 R' F' D U R2 B' D U L' D2 F U B2
21.	9.41	L2 D F2 L2 R' D' U2 B' L R2 B' D2 F' R B L2 R B' F D' F2 L2 R' F' U'
22.	10.38	B2 F D U' L' R2 B L B' D L2 B2 D' U B2 F' R F' D' B' L' B2 F R B2
23.	11.66	F2 D' L2 U2 L' F' L D2 F2 U2 F' L R' B2 F L' B' U R' B' L R' B2 R B
24.	10.55	U' L R2 F' D' B F2 L' U R F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B' F' D R' D' R B' F
25.	8.89	B2 D' R' B2 F L2 R' D B2 F L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 D' U B D2 L D2 U B' F
26.	10.45	B L' R F2 U L D U B2 F L B' R B' F2 U' B F2 L' D U B2 D2 U' R'
27.	10.56	R B D2 U L2 U B' L' D2 U R2 D' U2 F' L R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 D' F2 L2 R2
28.	11.50	D F R F2 U' R' D L D U' L' D' L D R2 F2 L' R2 B2 L' B' D2 U2 F U'
29.	11.11	L' F2 R' B2 F' L' F2 L2 R' D' B' L2 R2 B' F' R B D U' L2 D' B2 F2 R' D
30.	8.80	B' R D' U2 F L R U2 B' D B' F' L R2 D U2 F D2 F U B2 U' B D' B2
31.	11.74	B2 F U' L2 R' U2 L R B' F L R U2 B2 F R D' B L R2 B F' R' U R2
32.	10.14	R U2 R' F2 U' B2 F L R B2 F2 U L' U' F R U' L2 R D' U F' L R2 B
33.	10.45	D' L2 D' U B' D2 U L2 B2 D L R2 B' F2 L2 B2 F L' R' B D' B' F L2 B2
34.	10.64	D2 B L' R' F' U' L' U L' D' B' L' R B' F2 D' L' R' F U L' R B F R2
35.	7.70	F' D2 U' R2 B2 F U L' U2 L2 R D2 L D U2 R' D U2 B2 L B2 F' U2 L2 R'
36.	12.22	U R2 F L D L' B2 D' L U2 B2 L R' D' L U' R2 B2 D B F' D2 U' B2 R'
37.	8.17	R2 U' B2 R' F2 L R2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 U' B F' R2 D L' R2 D2 R' F D2 F' R2
38.	11.86+	B' D2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R' B' D U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 F D2 L R2
39.	9.77	U L' R2 D' U2 L' D U2 F' L2 R2 F R' D B2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F D U2 R' B2
40.	9.41	L U' B L' D U2 F' U2 B F2 D' L2 B' F' L R2 D2 U L2 D2 U' R2 D B' D2
41.	10.80	D' U2 L2 R2 D' B' D L' R D U2 B2 U2 B' F D2 F' R' B F D U' R2 B F2
42.	11.08	D F2 R F2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 F L' F2 L' R F' R2 D L2 R' B D2 L U' R' F
43.	12.31	D' U' L2 D' U' F2 D R' D2 U2 L' R D' L2 U R' U R U B L B2 D B2 F2
44.	10.45	L2 B D' U2 B' D' U B F2 U B' F2 D' L' R D U' B D' U' B2 R2 B2 F' R2
45.	8.94	L' B D' U' B' F' R2 B F' D' B2 U L2 R U' B L2 R D' L' R' U2 L' R' B2
46.	9.81	F2 D' U B' D U B2 R D2 U R2 F U' L2 F2 L2 B2 F L B2 D' L' B F2 D'
47.	11.14	B2 R B2 F' L' B L' U F' U' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F R' U F2 R D' B' U R2
48.	9.05	L R B' F2 U B F' D2 R2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L2 D' L' D U L R D' F D U
49.	8.92	F' L2 U L' U R' F' U2 L2 R2 F' D' L2 R2 B L2 R' F' D' U B' R' D' U R'
50.	11.36	B2 D' R D U2 R' B' R' F2 R' D2 U R' D' U F L R B' L D B2 F' U' F'



Best avg12: 9.90
Best avg5: 9.27


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 12, 2010)

Beat my old PB avg50 by 0.01 

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 10.28
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 7.70 (PLL skip)
Worst Time: 12.64 (wow)


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	9.53	D R' D L' B F' L2 R D' L B F R' B D2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 R' D U B
2.	12.06	D L' D2 U B' D' B2 F2 D2 U' L R' B2 D' U R' D' L2 R F2 D U' R B L'
3.	10.88	B' L2 R' U L R F' D U B2 U2 B' F' L' R' F2 D U2 B F' D2 R D' U B2
4.	9.33	D2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R D U L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L D2 L2 R' F' D' R B U2 F' U
5.	9.47	U' L2 F2 R2 B D' B F' L R B D2 U' B' F2 R2 D' U' B' F L' B F' L' R'
6.	9.67	B2 F' R' B' F L R2 D U B L' D U' L2 R2 D2 U' R' U L' B' D2 U2 R' U'
7.	9.80	L D' U B U2 B F L' R2 B2 F' L' D U B2 R2 B D F2 R' D2 B2 R' B' F2
8.	10.33	U' F' L2 R B2 U L2 R2 B' L' R U' L2 R U R' F2 L2 F R B' D2 U B R'
9.	10.28	D2 U' B' F L2 B' U L' R B' R' F' R B F' L' B2 F U' B' U2 L' R' D2 F'
10.	12.64	B' L2 R2 B2 D U' B2 F' U' B F2 D U' B2 R B2 F' L B F' D L' F' L2 B2
11.	8.88	R' F D' B D' U' L2 R' B' R D' B F2 R' B2 L' R2 B F2 L2 R U2 L2 B F'
12.	8.48	L' R2 F L R2 D' R' B' D' B' F2 D' U R B' D2 U2 B2 F' R D2 U2 B2 D' L'
13.	11.83	D U F' U' B' F L U2 R U' L' B F' D2 U2 L2 F' D U2 F L' R2 U R2 U'
14.	9.62	R2 B L U' L D' U R D' U2 R2 B' F' U' L R B' F' L2 B F2 L' D2 B' U'
15.	9.83	L' R2 U' B2 D' U B F' R' B2 L2 F R U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R U B F' L R D'
16.	10.53	B2 F' R F' U B2 F2 D U L' D L' F' L2 U' R2 D L R B F' L U2 L2 R
17.	8.74	D2 F L D U' F L' R D' B R2 B F2 U2 F L2 B2 F' D2 L R2 F' L2 R B
18.	12.17	L2 R U' B D F L R D' U L2 B L2 D L' D U' L' U' L R2 D B F R2
19.	10.80	D' U L F' D2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 L R2 B L2 D2 R' D2 R2 F2 L' U B'
20.	9.69	D U F L2 D F' R' D U' R U B2 R' F' D U R2 B' D U L' D2 F U B2
21.	9.41	L2 D F2 L2 R' D' U2 B' L R2 B' D2 F' R B L2 R B' F D' F2 L2 R' F' U'
22.	10.38	B2 F D U' L' R2 B L B' D L2 B2 D' U B2 F' R F' D' B' L' B2 F R B2
23.	11.66	F2 D' L2 U2 L' F' L D2 F2 U2 F' L R' B2 F L' B' U R' B' L R' B2 R B
24.	10.55	U' L R2 F' D' B F2 L' U R F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B' F' D R' D' R B' F
25.	8.89	B2 D' R' B2 F L2 R' D B2 F L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 D' U B D2 L D2 U B' F
26.	10.45	B L' R F2 U L D U B2 F L B' R B' F2 U' B F2 L' D U B2 D2 U' R'
27.	10.56	R B D2 U L2 U B' L' D2 U R2 D' U2 F' L R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 D' F2 L2 R2
28.	11.50	D F R F2 U' R' D L D U' L' D' L D R2 F2 L' R2 B2 L' B' D2 U2 F U'
29.	11.11	L' F2 R' B2 F' L' F2 L2 R' D' B' L2 R2 B' F' R B D U' L2 D' B2 F2 R' D
30.	8.80	B' R D' U2 F L R U2 B' D B' F' L R2 D U2 F D2 F U B2 U' B D' B2
31.	11.74	B2 F U' L2 R' U2 L R B' F L R U2 B2 F R D' B L R2 B F' R' U R2
32.	10.14	R U2 R' F2 U' B2 F L R B2 F2 U L' U' F R U' L2 R D' U F' L R2 B
33.	10.45	D' L2 D' U B' D2 U L2 B2 D L R2 B' F2 L2 B2 F L' R' B D' B' F L2 B2
34.	10.64	D2 B L' R' F' U' L' U L' D' B' L' R B' F2 D' L' R' F U L' R B F R2
35.	7.70	F' D2 U' R2 B2 F U L' U2 L2 R D2 L D U2 R' D U2 B2 L B2 F' U2 L2 R'
36.	12.22	U R2 F L D L' B2 D' L U2 B2 L R' D' L U' R2 B2 D B F' D2 U' B2 R'
37.	8.17	R2 U' B2 R' F2 L R2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 U' B F' R2 D L' R2 D2 R' F D2 F' R2
38.	11.86+	B' D2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R' B' D U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 F D2 L R2
39.	9.77	U L' R2 D' U2 L' D U2 F' L2 R2 F R' D B2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F D U2 R' B2
40.	9.41	L U' B L' D U2 F' U2 B F2 D' L2 B' F' L R2 D2 U L2 D2 U' R2 D B' D2
41.	10.80	D' U2 L2 R2 D' B' D L' R D U2 B2 U2 B' F D2 F' R' B F D U' R2 B F2
42.	11.08	D F2 R F2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 F L' F2 L' R F' R2 D L2 R' B D2 L U' R' F
43.	12.31	D' U' L2 D' U' F2 D R' D2 U2 L' R D' L2 U R' U R U B L B2 D B2 F2
44.	10.45	L2 B D' U2 B' D' U B F2 U B' F2 D' L' R D U' B D' U' B2 R2 B2 F' R2
45.	8.94	L' B D' U' B' F' R2 B F' D' B2 U L2 R U' B L2 R D' L' R' U2 L' R' B2
46.	9.81	F2 D' U B' D U B2 R D2 U R2 F U' L2 F2 L2 B2 F L B2 D' L' B F2 D'
47.	11.14	B2 R B2 F' L' B L' U F' U' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F R' U F2 R D' B' U R2
48.	9.05	L R B' F2 U B F' D2 R2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L2 D' L' D U L R D' F D U
49.	8.92	F' L2 U L' U R' F' U2 L2 R2 F' D' L2 R2 B L2 R' F' D' U B' R' D' U R'
50.	11.36	B2 D' R D U2 R' B' R' F2 R' D2 U R' D' U F L R B' L D B2 F' U' F'



Best avg12: 9.90
Best avg5: 9.27


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 12, 2010)

number of times: 30/30
best time: 7.71
worst time: 16.98

current avg5: 11.00 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.46) Solves 12-16

current avg12: 10.96 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 10.07 (σ = 0.80) Solves 11-22

session avg: 10.93 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 11.02



Spoiler



1. 11.82 R' F2 R U L' F U' R D L2 R D' R2 B' L2 F' L2 B D2 B R' B L2 B' D 
2. (16.98) B D F2 L D' L2 R U2 D L2 U' R U2 L2 U' L2 U' L B R2 D L' F L' F2 
3. 9.97 D2 L B U2 D2 B' R' L B R' F' U' D L2 U L2 U' B F2 R U L2 F' B2 L2 
4. 13.97 B R' B2 D2 B' L2 B L' D2 L' D' R F L' D2 R2 F' B' U L' F' R U L' R' 
5. 11.07 R L2 U2 B' D' R' F L D U' B' D2 U2 R F2 D2 U R L2 F D2 L' B2 U' D2 
6. 11.08 U L2 D2 L2 U R L2 F D' L2 U2 D F2 D' B' F U2 B F L' U F2 D' R' F 
7. 13.19 R B2 R2 F' R' D2 F2 U B L B2 R' D' F' B R2 U B' F' L2 U2 L2 F' U B' 
8. 10.86 L2 R' B2 D' F R' L B U B2 L' D2 B L F' R2 D2 L F2 D2 L R2 B D2 B2 
9. 11.08 R B2 R' L' F2 U' F2 U D' F2 D' L2 B' R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B R' F2 U' D L' 
10. 12.38 R U' L B U' L2 D R2 D' F R D F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R U2 B' D' L' F' U' B2 
11. 10.52 U' F' U2 F' D' F D2 L2 R U2 L2 R2 B' U D2 F' D L R B2 D R F U R2 
12. 8.57 U' B' L2 R2 D L' R D F' D' R D F' R D R D U2 F2 L' U2 R B R2 L' 
13. 10.40 F2 R' L U2 L' B D2 U L2 F2 B L' B' F' L F L' F B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' 
14. 9.68 R' D' U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U F' L F' R2 D' F D' B' F D L F2 B2 R' F' L2 F' 
15. 8.97 R U F L2 U' F U' R2 U' L' D' L' F U' F' B D' L' B' L' B2 L' R' B' U 
16. (7.71) R' L F2 D U2 R2 D R' D L U2 F' U' F2 U' D' B2 U F2 D' U2 L F2 L2 U' 
17. 10.76 D R2 B2 R' B D2 L R' F' R2 L D2 U' B F2 D U2 L B F' L2 B2 L B L' 
18. 10.00 B2 R' F' D2 F R L2 D2 B F2 D' U' R F' B2 U2 R F' L R' F2 D2 F' L' B' 
19. 9.99 F' U' L2 F D R' L2 F2 D R' L2 F2 L D2 R L' F2 B L B' R' U L D L2 
20. 11.73 F' B R L F B2 U' R' D' U2 F' B R2 D2 F2 D' L' F2 B' R' B2 R F' U' B' 
21. 11.46 U B2 R' U F2 L' R D' R2 F L2 B U2 D' B D' U2 R' B2 F2 R2 L B2 U2 F' 
22. 10.35 R' L2 B' D2 F2 L R D' U2 F2 R U R2 D R B U2 F D U' L D L2 D2 F' 
23. 11.75 F2 B' U' R D' L' U' L R2 F2 L2 D' L' B U F L R2 F R' B' R U2 B' F2 
24. 12.81 L2 D' R L' F B2 U L B' U2 L2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 U' B' F2 U D2 F2 L F D' 
25. 9.48 U2 D R' B' D2 F' D' U B D U B' F2 D' F U2 D2 R' U D' F L2 D2 B D' 
26. 11.40 D L2 F2 R' U2 B' D2 R2 D' F B2 D' U' L' D' L' U2 L2 U' D2 R' F2 U2 R U' 
27. 9.23 D2 L F2 L R2 B2 F2 R' F2 R' F L2 B U2 L B2 R' L U' R' F' L2 F B2 L' 
28. 10.50 B2 U2 L' U' R' F' U L F R2 U B2 F U R L' U B2 U L' F' R' U2 F2 B' 
29. 11.90 U2 F' R B' L R2 B' D F B' L' D' R' U R2 D2 F' D U2 L2 F' U F' D2 F2 
30. 11.08 R B' R' B' U F B' R F2 R2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' L2 F' L2 U2 F' L' D2 F2 L'


 I also had a 7.93 fullstep just now. 7.71 was PLL skip and 8.57 was OLL skip


----------



## Diniz (Oct 12, 2010)

3x3OH:
First sub20 nonlucky using ZZ-VH!!!
19.60 B L' F D2 U F2 B' U' R' F' L D2 R' B U' B' L R' B2 L' U2 F R F' U'


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2010)

F' D' B L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R U D F2 U B2 U L D L2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2

R2 U2 B2 R' F R L U L' R U' R' D'

Breandan is a ****ing genius.


----------



## Pusha (Oct 12, 2010)

Statistics for 10-12-2010 22:30:15

Average: 8.89
Standard Deviation: 0.18
Best Time: 8.48
Worst Time: 9.39
Individual Times:
1.	9.07	L B F' L' R' D' B2 R2 D' U2 L R2 F' R2 B L D F' L R2 B2 F2 L R2 F'
2.	(9.39)	L D2 U B F' D2 U F' L R B2 D' U L2 F D U2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L' B' U
3.	8.65	L2 R2 D' U' F D' F2 L2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 B' D U' L' R' D' U' B' D B2 F D'
4.	(8.48)	B F U' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U R2 B' U R F2 U2 B2 F' L' U L' F2 D U L R2
5.	8.94	D U' B F' L2 D' F2 L U' L' R' B2 F2 D' B' R' D' L R' F2 L B' F L2 D


----------



## Toad (Oct 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> F' D' B L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R U D F2 U B2 U L D L2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2
> 
> R2 U2 B2 R' F R L U L' R U' R' D'
> 
> Breandan is a ****ing genius.


 
O____O


----------



## gasmus (Oct 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> F' D' B L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R U D F2 U B2 U L D L2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2
> 
> R2 U2 B2 R' F R L U L' R U' R' D'
> 
> Breandan is a ****ing genius.


 
during a speedsolve btw crazy lucky though, only saw single x-cross in inspection


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2010)

Also my own accomplishment: 

Average: 10.39
Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 8.36
Worst Time: 14.22
Individual Times:
1. 9.40 R2 F' L R' U B U' L R D2 U B' F2 R D' F R' B F' L B2 D' B2 L' R
2. 9.97 B' F' D B' R B L2 F2 L R B' F' L B' F L' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 F2 D
3. 9.79 D2 U B' L2 R B2 D2 U' B' F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L B' F2 R B2 L2 U B2 L
4. 12.77 D F U2 R2 F2 U R2 B' F R F D2 U' B' R2 U' L R B L U F2 L' D2 L'
5. 11.81 B' F' U' B' L' R B D' B' U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 U F L' R2 F D F
6. 8.84 B R F L R' D2 B2 L R' U' B' D L' R' D U' B2 D L2 B' F' D U L' R2
7. 10.05 B2 F' L' R' B2 D2 L R2 B' F2 D R U L' U2 L2 F D U' B2 U' B2 F' R' F'
8. (8.36) U' L2 R F D' U' L F2 R2 U' R' F R U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' U2 L R2 D' F
9. 9.47 F' D2 L' D2 U2 R2 B F L2 B2 F2 R2 D U' F' D U' B2 D L2 F2 L2 R' D2 U'
10. (14.22) D U2 L2 D U B D U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' L U2 L' U2 B' D2 L B F U L2
11. 12.62 L' D2 F D U2 B D2 U2 L' R D L' R2 F2 D2 R B2 F' U' L2 R2 F L' B2 F'
12. 9.22 D' B2 L' R B2 L B2 L R2 D' U F R2 D2 U B' F' R B' L' R2 D' L' F' L

Colour neutral...


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 12, 2010)

Wha...

Hey how about an average where you only do non (white and yellow) crosses?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 12, 2010)

gasmus said:


> during a speedsolve btw crazy lucky though, only saw single x-cross in inspection


 
Now the question is..what was the time? 

Btw my guhong is sucking badly now


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> what was the time?



I was just gonna ask that... I guess ~4 seconds.

EDIT:



> F' D' B L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R U D F2 U B2 U L D L2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2
> 
> R2 U2 B2 R' F R L U L' R U' R' D'



 Just checked on Cube Explorer, and that F2L is optimal


----------



## r_517 (Oct 12, 2010)

Clock Avg of 500: 8.48

Best Single: 5.67

Best Avg of 5: 6.85
1.	7.19	u=-4,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-2 / UUUU
2.	(6.41)	u=1,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=3 / dddd
3.	(7.62)	u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / d=5 / UdUU
4.	6.88	u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-5 / UdUd
5.	6.48	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / d=6 / dUdU

Avg of 12: 7.35
1.	7.43	u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUUd
2.	7.17	u=-1,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / UUUU
3.	7.43	u=-4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=3,d=6 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=0 / UdUU
4.	7.92	u=0,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=2 / d=1 / dddU
5.	7.25	u=-3,d=3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-5 / UdUU
6.	(12.76)	u=-1,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-1 / UddU
7.	(6.81)	u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUd
8.	7.35	u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=4 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=0 / dddd
9.	7.38	u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUdU
10.	7.11	u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=6,d=4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUU
11.	7.54	u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUUU
12.	6.96	u=-1,d=5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUd



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 491/500
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.48
Standard Deviation: 1.31
Best Time: 5.67
Worst Time: 15.76
Individual Times:
1.	9.86	u=6,d=5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=2 / dUUd
2.	9.68	u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUd
3.	8.01	u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdU
4.	9.76	u=6,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / d=6 / ddUU
5.	DNF	u=3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / d=4 / Uddd
6.	13.02	u=0,d=0 / u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=-3 / ddUU
7.	10.61	u=5,d=2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=2 / UdUU
8.	8.40	u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=4 / dUUU
9.	9.58	u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUUU
10.	7.46	u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-2 / dUdd
11.	12.64	u=-2,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUdd
12.	8.88	u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=2,d=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUdU
13.	8.29	u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=4,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=4 / ddUd
14.	8.33	u=2,d=5 / u=1,d=5 / u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=1 / ddUd
15.	10.21	u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dddd
16.	7.80	u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=2 / d=6 / UddU
17.	11.08	u=-3,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=3,d=4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UddU
18.	8.32	u=-3,d=-5 / u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=-1 / UdUU
19.	9.02	u=3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUUd
20.	9.24	u=-1,d=4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=1 / d=3 / dUdU
21.	7.91	u=2,d=6 / u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / ddUd
22.	9.04	u=2,d=-2 / u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dUUU
23.	7.65	u=3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=2 / dddd
24.	8.32	u=5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2,d=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUd
25.	7.90	u=-1,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-5 / UUdU
26.	8.57	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=3,d=0 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=0 / UdUU
27.	9.61	u=5,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=6 / u=4,d=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-2 / ddUd
28.	8.72	u=-4,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=5 / UdUd
29.	9.02	u=-4,d=-5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-3 / ddUd
30.	8.20	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4,d=6 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-5 / dddd
31.	9.55	u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=3,d=3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=3 / d=0 / UdUd
32.	8.68	u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=2 / d=-5 / UUdd
33.	9.54	u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / d=-5 / dddU
34.	9.72	u=-5,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6,d=5 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=5 / UUdd
35.	8.97	u=4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=5 / UUUd
36.	9.31	u=2,d=3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=6 / dUUU
37.	8.07	u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=5 / dUdd
38.	8.53	u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-4 / dUdd
39.	7.48	u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-5 / UUdU
40.	9.49	u=-5,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-3 / UdUU
41.	7.97	u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-1 / ddUd
42.	8.12	u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=6 / dUdd
43.	8.73	u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UddU
44.	8.72	u=2,d=0 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUUU
45.	7.55	u=-4,d=5 / u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-4 / Uddd
46.	9.33	u=-3,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=5 / dddU
47.	10.25	u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / d=5 / dddU
48.	11.44	u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=-5,d=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-1 / ddUd
49.	10.81	u=0,d=1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=-4 / dUdU
50.	8.60	u=6,d=6 / u=3,d=1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6,d=3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=1 / d=4 / UddU
51.	8.58	u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=6,d=4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=1 / UUUU
52.	9.13	u=-3,d=-5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=1 / ddUU
53.	7.33	u=-1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUdU
54.	8.27	u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUdU
55.	11.46	u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UUUU
56.	7.59	u=6,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UddU
57.	8.84	u=-2,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=2 / d=3 / dUUU
58.	9.49	u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=0 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=1 / d=1 / UUUU
59.	11.33	u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-1 / dUUU
60.	8.61	u=-1,d=6 / u=2,d=-5 / u=1,d=-4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-4 / UdUU
61.	9.06	u=2,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=3,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=4 / dUdd
62.	10.55	u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=5 / dUdd
63.	9.16	u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6,d=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=5 / Uddd
64.	7.54	u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-2 / Uddd
65.	7.06	u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-1 / ddUd
66.	9.01	u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-2 / Uddd
67.	9.04	u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=1 / dUdd
68.	7.80	u=1,d=4 / u=-5,d=3 / u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=0 / ddUd
69.	7.90	u=1,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=6 / d=1 / dUUd
70.	9.30	u=-1,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=4 / UddU
71.	7.28	u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=5 / d=5 / dddU
72.	10.17	u=3,d=1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=2 / dddd
73.	7.08	u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=5 / d=-2 / dddU
74.	8.41	u=0,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=3 / dUUd
75.	7.55	u=3,d=3 / u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUUd
76.	8.84	u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=6,d=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=-4 / dUUU
77.	7.12	u=2,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUdU
78.	9.28	u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=1,d=3 / u=1,d=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=1 / dUUd
79.	7.33	u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUUd
80.	8.08	u=3,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=6 / UdUd
81.	9.86	u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=0 / UUUd
82.	7.82	u=0,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / d=6 / UUdU
83.	6.88	u=-2,d=0 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=-2 / ddUd
84.	11.05	u=2,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
85.	9.40	u=4,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-2 / UdUd
86.	8.30	u=2,d=2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=1 / UUUd
87.	7.01	u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / d=-2 / UddU
88.	10.03	u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / d=0 / dUdU
89.	9.43	u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=6 / d=6 / UdUU
90.	8.50	u=5,d=5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-2 / dUdU
91.	8.59	u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=0,d=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UddU
92.	7.87	u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=0 / d=6 / dddU
93.	6.78	u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=1,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
94.	9.21	u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dUdU
95.	8.76	u=-5,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dUUU
96.	7.65	u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=0 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UUdU
97.	8.59	u=-2,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=2,d=-5 / u=4,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=3 / dUUd
98.	10.78	u=0,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=1 / dddU
99.	9.39	u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=6 / u=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=3 / dUUd
100.	DNF	u=4,d=2 / u=4,d=6 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-2 / UdUU
101.	9.58	u=3,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=5 / ddUU
102.	8.52	u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=1 / dUdU
103.	10.50	u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / d=0 / dUdU
104.	9.13	u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=5 / u=4,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=5 / dUUU
105.	8.64	u=5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=5 / dUUd
106.	8.47	u=-4,d=6 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=5 / ddUd
107.	10.06	u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=1 / Uddd
108.	11.00	u=-4,d=0 / u=4,d=4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UdUU
109.	8.78	u=-4,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUU
110.	7.67	u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUUU
111.	7.62	u=0,d=2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-5 / dUUd
112.	7.43	u=-3,d=-4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=3 / Uddd
113.	10.29	u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1,d=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=5 / d=3 / UdUd
114.	9.77	u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=1 / dddd
115.	8.89	u=-4,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=1 / dUdd
116.	8.01	u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=3 / UUdd
117.	9.24	u=6,d=6 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4,d=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUdU
118.	7.63	u=0,d=6 / u=2,d=5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=3,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=0 / UdUd
119.	8.92	u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=4,d=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UddU
120.	7.91	u=0,d=6 / u=-2,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=6 / Uddd
121.	9.24	u=5,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UUdU
122.	9.06	u=-2,d=-4 / u=2,d=2 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UddU
123.	9.64	u=4,d=1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-2 / ddUU
124.	8.67	u=4,d=3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=-2 / dUdd
125.	8.02	u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=6 / d=0 / dUUU
126.	9.04	u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=6 / UUdU
127.	7.85	u=-5,d=1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdd
128.	6.92	u=1,d=-3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=5 / UUUd
129.	10.40	u=-4,d=5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUUd
130.	7.53	u=4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=6,d=1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=4 / d=4 / Uddd
131.	9.54	u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUUd
132.	9.90	u=5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=5 / UUUU
133.	8.49	u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUUU
134.	11.10	u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UUUU
135.	8.55	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UUdd
136.	8.53	u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=6 / d=6 / UUdd
137.	8.24	u=-1,d=-2 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=2 / d=3 / UUdd
138.	7.13	u=2,d=-2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-5 / UddU
139.	7.90	u=1,d=-1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-2 / dUdd
140.	6.64	u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-4 / UdUU
141.	8.94	u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=2,d=5 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUUU
142.	7.47	u=6,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=0 / ddUU
143.	9.28	u=1,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddd
144.	7.81	u=-2,d=-1 / u=4,d=3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-5 / ddUU
145.	15.76	u=-5,d=4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUUU
146.	6.29	u=4,d=-4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUUd
147.	8.46	u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=1 / UUdU
148.	9.73	u=-3,d=-4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=0,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=4 / dddU
149.	8.85	u=3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=1 / dUdU
150.	6.82	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
151.	9.04	u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUU
152.	9.59	u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-5 / dUdU
153.	10.08	u=1,d=6 / u=4,d=6 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / UUdd
154.	8.01	u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=5,d=4 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUUd
155.	9.97	u=5,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=0 / dUdd
156.	5.80	u=1,d=-2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=1 / Uddd
157.	7.09	u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / d=5 / dUdU
158.	7.95	u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=-2 / dUUd
159.	8.04	u=-2,d=-5 / u=5,d=3 / u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-4 / ddUU
160.	7.40	u=2,d=1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3,d=5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=5 / UUdd
161.	6.03	u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=5,d=3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / d=1 / UUdd
162.	8.58	u=-3,d=-1 / u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-1 / dUdd
163.	7.70	u=6,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUUd
164.	8.63	u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUd
165.	8.70	u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=6,d=5 / u=1,d=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUdd
166.	7.68	u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=4 / d=5 / dUUd
167.	7.04	u=0,d=1 / u=6,d=6 / u=-5,d=4 / u=5,d=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUdd
168.	7.18	u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdd
169.	9.02	u=1,d=6 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=5 / dddU
170.	11.00	u=4,d=-3 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=5 / u=4 / d=6 / dUUU
171.	7.69	u=6,d=-4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UUUd
172.	7.67	u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=1,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=0 / dUUd
173.	8.94	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUdU
174.	8.94	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / d=6 / ddUd
175.	7.89	u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UddU
176.	8.10	u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UdUU
177.	9.58	u=3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=2 / ddUU
178.	6.34	u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=5 / dddd
179.	7.48	u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUd
180.	7.59	u=-4,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=4 / Uddd
181.	7.58	u=-3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=2 / dddd
182.	6.75	u=3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=0 / UUUU
183.	7.70	u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=-2 / UdUd
184.	8.49	u=3,d=4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=3 / ddUU
185.	8.64	u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=0 / UUdU
186.	7.60	u=3,d=6 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=2 / UUdd
187.	6.91	u=4,d=-5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-4 / UUdU
188.	8.14	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=6 / UUUU
189.	9.11	u=4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / d=2 / UUUU
190.	7.32	u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=3,d=6 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=3 / UUUd
191.	10.10	u=2,d=-3 / u=6,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UdUd
192.	8.80	u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=3 / u=6,d=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-5 / dUUU
193.	9.08	u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=1 / u=2,d=-5 / u=1,d=6 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / ddUd
194.	7.65	u=-5,d=5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=4 / d=0 / UUUU
195.	8.56	u=4,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-1 / dUUd
196.	6.93	u=2,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / d=5 / dUdU
197.	7.13	u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-2,d=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=3 / UdUd
198.	7.05	u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=2,d=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=3 / UUUd
199.	8.92	u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=1 / ddUd
200.	7.86	u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=1 / dUdU
201.	7.10	u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdU
202.	8.20	u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=5 / Uddd
203.	8.43	u=4,d=-3 / u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=5 / dUdd
204.	11.78	u=-1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-5 / dUdd
205.	8.61	u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=6 / dddd
206.	7.47	u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / d=1 / dUdU
207.	7.69	u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUdU
208.	8.35	u=-3,d=0 / u=1,d=-4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=3 / UUUU
209.	8.03	u=-1,d=1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUdU
210.	8.24	u=1,d=3 / u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-3 / Uddd
211.	7.80	u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=4 / u=2,d=4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdd
212.	8.36	u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=3 / dUdU
213.	7.81	u=-1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=3 / UUdU
214.	DNF	u=0,d=-2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=1 / dddU
215.	7.34	u=0,d=-2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=5 / dddU
216.	7.95	u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=1 / ddUd
217.	10.51	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=2,d=4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=6 / UUdU
218.	9.23	u=-5,d=1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUUU
219.	8.96	u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / d=-3 / dUUd
220.	7.72	u=4,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-2 / ddUd
221.	7.62	u=-1,d=4 / u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / ddUU
222.	7.70	u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=1 / d=0 / UUdd
223.	8.39	u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=6 / ddUd
224.	8.16	u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=6 / d=3 / UUUU
225.	8.60	u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUUd
226.	9.16	u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=6 / d=5 / dddd
227.	7.53	u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=0 / u=5 / u=6 / d=4 / ddUd
228.	7.67	u=1,d=-3 / u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=1 / dddd
229.	7.77	u=-1,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=4 / d=6 / Uddd
230.	10.84	u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-5 / UdUU
231.	9.87	u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=-2 / Uddd
232.	11.07	u=-3,d=0 / u=-1,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=4 / dUUU
233.	7.90	u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUUd
234.	8.09	u=4,d=6 / u=2,d=3 / u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-1 / dUdU
235.	9.41	u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=1 / UdUd
236.	DNF	u=-1,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=4 / d=5 / dUUU
237.	8.08	u=0,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-4 / dddU
238.	7.83	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3,d=5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=0 / Uddd
239.	9.39	u=-1,d=-2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4,d=0 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUdU
240.	9.87	u=-1,d=6 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=6,d=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-2 / UddU
241.	9.00	u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UdUd
242.	7.84	u=3,d=6 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=6,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUdd
243.	9.42	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=5 / d=4 / ddUU
244.	7.92	u=4,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdU
245.	7.13	u=-5,d=0 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dddU
246.	8.52	u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=2 / UUUd
247.	7.38	u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=4,d=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=5 / dUdU
248.	7.77	u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUU
249.	9.38	u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=2 / dddU
250.	9.02	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUdd
251.	8.06	u=3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=5 / u=6 / d=1 / ddUd
252.	7.61	u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=3 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=3 / UdUU
253.	11.57	u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=1 / dUdd
254.	7.79	u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5,d=6 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUUd
255.	7.40	u=2,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-5 / dUUd
256.	7.97	u=-4,d=2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=1 / d=4 / UdUU
257.	9.60	u=-5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=2 / UUUU
258.	7.09	u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-2 / UUUd
259.	7.38	u=3,d=6 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UUdd
260.	10.83	u=-5,d=2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUdU
261.	8.45	u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=6 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=6 / UUUU
262.	9.13	u=-2,d=-4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=3 / ddUd
263.	7.48	u=0,d=5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUdd
264.	8.43	u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=1 / d=5 / UddU
265.	9.06	u=-2,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=2 / UUUd
266.	9.10	u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4,d=3 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=3 / UUUU
267.	7.46	u=0,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=5 / dUUU
268.	7.58	u=2,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-1 / UUUU
269.	10.48	u=4,d=3 / u=4,d=5 / u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=4 / dUdd
270.	9.37	u=3,d=-2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=2 / dddd
271.	7.56	u=-3,d=4 / u=1,d=3 / u=5,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=4 / d=2 / Uddd
272.	8.03	u=-1,d=1 / u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUUU
273.	8.66	u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / d=0 / UUUd
274.	7.90	u=0,d=6 / u=0,d=1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-4 / UddU
275.	9.14	u=-3,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-5 / ddUd
276.	DNF	u=6,d=5 / u=5,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=5 / d=3 / dUUU
277.	9.03	u=6,d=1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / d=5 / UdUU
278.	8.88	u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=2,d=6 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / d=5 / Uddd
279.	7.12	u=1,d=4 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=2 / d=1 / UddU
280.	6.55	u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=0 / d=-1 / UddU
281.	9.56	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=3 / ddUd
282.	8.17	u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=6,d=6 / u=5,d=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / d=4 / dUdd
283.	8.93	u=0,d=4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=3 / UdUU
284.	7.39	u=-3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-5 / ddUU
285.	11.21	u=0,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=4 / dUdd
286.	8.29	u=-1,d=4 / u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-2 / UdUd
287.	8.18	u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / d=5 / dUdd
288.	8.92	u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUUU
289.	7.72	u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=0 / UUdU
290.	7.79	u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=4 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / d=6 / UddU
291.	8.27	u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUd
292.	7.54	u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=0 / d=5 / UdUd
293.	6.57	u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=-2 / u=3,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-5 / ddUd
294.	7.79	u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=0 / dUdd
295.	7.25	u=6,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=1 / dUdd
296.	7.40	u=1,d=0 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=2 / UddU
297.	8.30	u=1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=3 / UdUd
298.	14.42	u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=0 / dUdd
299.	8.96	u=-1,d=-2 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=-1 / UdUd
300.	7.08	u=-3,d=-3 / u=3,d=1 / u=4,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / dUdd
301.	8.23	u=0,d=0 / u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-3 / UdUd
302.	10.05	u=-1,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUdd
303.	8.75	u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=3 / dddU
304.	10.26	u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=2 / Uddd
305.	7.57	u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-5 / UdUd
306.	8.66	u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=2 / d=1 / UdUU
307.	9.50	u=4,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-2 / UddU
308.	8.61	u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-1 / UdUd
309.	7.96	u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=4 / Uddd
310.	8.11	u=0,d=-1 / u=5,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-3 / ddUU
311.	7.69	u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUU
312.	8.32	u=6,d=4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-4 / UUUd
313.	7.03	u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=0 / Uddd
314.	8.57	u=6,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUdU
315.	10.08	u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-1 / dUdd
316.	7.43	u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUUd
317.	7.17	u=-1,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / UUUU
318.	7.43	u=-4,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=3,d=6 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=0 / UdUU
319.	7.92	u=0,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=2 / d=1 / dddU
320.	7.25	u=-3,d=3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-5 / UdUU
321.	12.76	u=-1,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-1 / UddU
322.	6.81	u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUd
323.	7.35	u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=4 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=0 / dddd
324.	7.38	u=4,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUdU
325.	7.11	u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=6,d=4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUU
326.	7.54	u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUUU
327.	6.96	u=-1,d=5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUd
328.	10.16	u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UUdU
329.	11.26	u=-3,d=-1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=5 / UUdU
330.	7.88	u=-5,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-1 / UddU
331.	13.21	u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=6,d=6 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=6 / d=5 / Uddd
332.	9.34	u=5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UdUd
333.	7.25	u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dUdU
334.	8.75	u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=3 / UUdU
335.	7.74	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUdU
336.	8.56	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUdU
337.	7.37	u=3,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UdUU
338.	6.88	u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / d=-1 / dUUU
339.	7.50	u=2,d=-5 / u=3,d=0 / u=5,d=0 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dUdU
340.	7.85	u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=1,d=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=6 / u=3 / d=6 / UUdU
341.	7.75	u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-1 / dddd
342.	8.12	u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=4 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-1 / dddd
343.	8.66	u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-5 / Uddd
344.	8.34	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=6,d=2 / u=2,d=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=4 / UUdd
345.	8.36	u=-2,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUdd
346.	7.31	u=-4,d=1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-2 / ddUd
347.	10.48	u=0,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=5,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / d=5 / UUdd
348.	6.52	u=3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=2 / ddUU
349.	8.03	u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=-2 / dUdd
350.	10.23	u=-5,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=2,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUdd
351.	6.37	u=3,d=-2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=4 / UUUd
352.	6.71	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=4 / UdUU
353.	9.17	u=3,d=6 / u=-5,d=3 / u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=3 / d=3 / dUUU
354.	9.23	u=5,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-5 / UUdU
355.	6.99	u=4,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-2 / UdUd
356.	8.15	u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / d=0 / UUUU
357.	8.63	u=5,d=2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=3 / u=6,d=2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / d=2 / ddUd
358.	9.26	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=4 / dUdd
359.	7.89	u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dUUd
360.	11.42	u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=6 / u=2,d=3 / u=6,d=1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUdd
361.	7.86	u=-2,d=2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=3 / d=4 / Uddd
362.	9.62	u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=4 / Uddd
363.	6.94	u=-2,d=0 / u=1,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-4 / dUUd
364.	9.39	u=-4,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUUd
365.	7.77	u=4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=4 / d=4 / ddUd
366.	7.45	u=-4,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=0 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=6 / UUdd
367.	7.46	u=0,d=-2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / d=6 / dUdU
368.	7.27	u=1,d=2 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=-1 / Uddd
369.	8.06	u=3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=1,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-2 / ddUd
370.	9.05	u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=6 / d=3 / dUdU
371.	7.94	u=3,d=4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=2 / dUdd
372.	7.53	u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=1 / Uddd
373.	7.70	u=-1,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=3 / dddd
374.	9.10	u=-3,d=-4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=2 / UdUd
375.	7.17	u=6,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-2 / UdUd
376.	7.71	u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=1 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / ddUd
377.	8.08	u=-4,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=5 / u=2 / d=2 / ddUU
378.	11.32	u=0,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=3 / UdUU
379.	6.86	u=3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUUU
380.	7.21	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=4,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=1 / ddUd
381.	8.58	u=0,d=2 / u=3,d=4 / u=4,d=0 / u=4,d=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / d=3 / UdUU
382.	8.90	u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=2 / d=6 / dddd
383.	10.32	u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=2 / dddU
384.	8.17	u=-2,d=-2 / u=0,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=4 / d=0 / UddU
385.	7.33	u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-5 / dUUU
386.	10.57	u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / dddU
387.	7.89	u=-1,d=1 / u=6,d=6 / u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-5 / dddU
388.	7.91	u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5,d=2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / d=5 / dddd
389.	6.52	u=-5,d=2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=0 / UUUU
390.	8.10	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUUd
391.	8.66	u=-1,d=3 / u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=2 / d=0 / dUdd
392.	10.12	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-3 / UdUU
393.	6.61	u=4,d=4 / u=1,d=5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUUd
394.	6.80	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=2 / UddU
395.	7.84	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUUU
396.	8.98	u=-5,d=6 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-1 / UUUd
397.	7.50	u=3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=6,d=0 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / d=6 / UUdd
398.	10.28	u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=6 / UUUU
399.	8.88	u=2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=5 / d=3 / UUUU
400.	7.77	u=2,d=4 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=4 / UUdd
401.	8.06	u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=2 / UdUd
402.	9.20	u=6,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=5 / UUdd
403.	7.75	u=-5,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=1 / dUUd
404.	7.55	u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUUd
405.	8.21	u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUUU
406.	7.51	u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdd
407.	6.34	u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddU
408.	10.19	u=4,d=1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=1 / d=3 / ddUU
409.	8.86	u=-5,d=-3 / u=5,d=5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-3 / UddU
410.	5.67	u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=2 / d=6 / ddUU
411.	7.89	u=5,d=5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=6 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UUUd
412.	7.48	u=2,d=4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-1 / UUUd
413.	8.85	u=2,d=2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUUU
414.	10.25	u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=6 / dUdd
415.	9.59	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=-1 / dUdd
416.	8.09	u=1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=4,d=6 / u=-5,d=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=1 / dddd
417.	7.03	u=6,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-1 / ddUd
418.	7.19	u=-4,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-2 / UUUU
419.	6.41	u=1,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=3 / dddd
420.	7.62	u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / d=5 / UdUU
421.	6.88	u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-5 / UdUd
422.	6.48	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / d=6 / dUdU
423.	8.55	u=-3,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / d=5 / UdUd
424.	7.93	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-4 / ddUU
425.	7.40	u=-4,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=3 / UUdd
426.	8.12	u=0,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUUd
427.	7.06	u=2,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=0 / Uddd
428.	7.96	u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=4 / d=4 / Uddd
429.	7.30	u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-2 / dddd
430.	7.27	u=-5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=1 / Uddd
431.	DNF	u=0,d=4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5,d=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=6 / UddU
432.	9.45	u=-1,d=6 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=0,d=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UddU
433.	6.09	u=-4,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-5 / Uddd
434.	7.91	u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=0 / UUdU
435.	11.38	u=-5,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=5 / UddU
436.	6.44	u=-5,d=1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=5 / UddU
437.	10.91	u=-4,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=5,d=4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=5 / dUUU
438.	8.29	u=2,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=6 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=6 / u=0 / d=2 / UUUU
439.	8.97	u=3,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUUU
440.	9.10	u=1,d=-1 / u=2,d=0 / u=1,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-3 / ddUU
441.	8.68	u=3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUUd
442.	13.41	u=-1,d=2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=6,d=2 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUdd
443.	9.35	u=6,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=4,d=6 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=1 / dddU
444.	6.53	u=6,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=1 / dUUd
445.	7.73	u=-2,d=-3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUd
446.	8.91	u=5,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUdU
447.	9.50	u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=4,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-2 / ddUd
448.	9.04	u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / dUUd
449.	9.48	u=5,d=6 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=4,d=5 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=5 / dddU
450.	8.37	u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=4 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUdU
451.	8.09	u=1,d=2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=5 / u=1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUdd
452.	6.42	u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=1 / d=1 / dUUU
453.	6.45	u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUUU
454.	9.34	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-1 / ddUU
455.	9.40	u=-1,d=0 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=5 / dUdU
456.	6.65	u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-5 / dUdd
457.	7.03	u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UddU
458.	7.05	u=-1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-1 / UUUd
459.	DNF	u=5,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-4 / dddU
460.	8.55	u=-1,d=-3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dUUU
461.	8.23	u=-2,d=-3 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=1,d=2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=1 / UUdU
462.	8.53	u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=5 / dUdd
463.	8.50	u=-4,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=5 / dddd
464.	7.85	u=4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUdU
465.	8.44	u=-5,d=4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=3 / d=4 / dUdU
466.	7.79	u=4,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUUd
467.	8.64	u=1,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UdUd
468.	9.92	u=1,d=5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-5 / dddd
469.	9.56	u=6,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-1 / UUUd
470.	8.31	u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=3 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / d=6 / UUUU
471.	8.03	u=0,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=6,d=5 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUU
472.	8.55	u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddU
473.	9.53	u=-4,d=6 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=6 / dUdd
474.	9.25	u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=2,d=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=1 / dUUU
475.	11.03	u=2,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=3,d=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-2 / dddU
476.	10.48	u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUUU
477.	8.21	u=2,d=2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUUU
478.	7.70	u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=2 / dUdU
479.	13.23	u=-4,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=0,d=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUU
480.	7.49	u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UUUd
481.	7.18	u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=6 / UUUd
482.	8.06	u=0,d=4 / u=2,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UUdd
483.	DNF	u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUUd
484.	7.19	u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=6,d=1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dddd
485.	7.00	u=-3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=3 / ddUU
486.	8.58	u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=4,d=5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UUUd
487.	7.34	u=3,d=0 / u=1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=3 / dddd
488.	9.29	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1,d=6 / u=4,d=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUUd
489.	6.96	u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=5 / ddUd
490.	7.20	u=4,d=0 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUd
491.	8.22	u=3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=2 / UUUU
492.	DNF	u=3,d=-3 / u=0,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUdU
493.	8.54	u=-3,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUUd
494.	9.84	u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=6 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-2 / dUUd
495.	8.05	u=3,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=5,d=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUU
496.	9.17	u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / u=1 / d=2 / ddUU
497.	7.97	u=-4,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=3 / UdUd
498.	6.88	u=4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdU
499.	7.86	u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-5 / UUUU
500.	7.72	u=0,d=4 / u=0,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=6 / d=1 / UUdU


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sam you are so crazy! You're doing 500 solves/day or something? Makes my 12 solves today feel a bit pointless


----------



## whauk (Oct 12, 2010)

*OH*:
15.11, 15.13, 13.19, 12.50, 18.06, 14.97, 14.02, 15.30, 11.86, 14.53, 15.58, 17.20,

=> 14.75 average of 12

finally sub15 
my PB was 15.18 for sooo long time.
11 was forced PLL skip


----------



## r_517 (Oct 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Sam you are so crazy! You're doing 500 solves/day or something? Makes my 12 solves today feel a bit pointless


it's the best way to kill time


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2010)

That's how Koen got so fast.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

1:39.46 5x5


----------



## syuhei222 (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally, sub40 on 4x4x4!

Average: 39.48
Standard Deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 34.94
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1. 37.42 U L2 U2 Fw F L' Rw R' F2 D' B Fw' L D Uw' L2 Rw2 D F D Uw U F2 Rw' B Fw F2 Rw' R2 U' B' Fw D Uw2 U Rw D' L2 B2 U'
2. 36.56 D L' R U2 Fw2 F2 L D2 L2 Uw' U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R' D U B' L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D Fw' L2 Rw' D2 Uw L B' F2 Uw L Rw2
3. (34.94) B2 D2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw' L2 Rw' D2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw F2 L' Rw R' Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw' Uw2 B2 F2 Uw' Fw' F U' F U B2 D Uw2
4. 40.53 R2 Fw F2 Uw U' L' Rw' Uw2 U2 R' D2 F2 D' Rw' R2 Fw Rw Uw U2 F2 L2 Rw2 F' L2 Rw R' Fw2 R2 Fw2 F U2 R' Fw L' B F2 D2 Rw B' F2 DP
5. 37.08 Rw B2 L' F' L' Rw' R2 Uw' L' D L' Rw R U' B F2 U2 L Rw' D2 Uw2 B' F2 D U' Fw Uw' F D2 Rw' U Fw2 F2 D B' Fw Rw' Uw' Rw Uw2
6. 43.25 Fw' L2 R U Fw Rw R U2 B D' R2 Fw' L Fw Uw' B' F' Rw D2 F' L Rw' R D Uw2 F' R' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F' Uw U' R D' Uw U' Fw F' Rw2
7. 41.23 Uw2 L' Rw2 B' D' U F' L B2 F2 Uw2 B Fw U F U2 Rw B F2 D Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R' B L2 Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw' F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R' F Uw2
8. 36.33 D' B F2 Uw B R B Fw2 F L' R2 Fw2 U' B2 D Fw' U L2 Fw2 L2 F2 Rw' B D' R' Uw R' U B2 Uw Rw Fw Uw' F Uw' U R B2 F Uw'
9. 41.41 B' Fw2 F D U' F Rw' R D' Uw R D' Uw Fw2 F2 L B2 L2 D' Uw' U' Rw' D2 Rw D' Rw2 B' Fw F2 D2 R' U' F2 D B D Rw' U B' R2 PP
10. 40.39 Uw2 L' U2 L' Rw2 R Uw' L Rw' D2 Uw' U' F D2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw' L Rw R' Uw2 F D' U B Fw D Uw2 U2 F' D' Uw2 U' B' Fw2 D' B2 F OP
11. (DNF) Fw D2 Uw U2 R B' Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 B' D' Uw U2 L U' Rw B' D Uw U' L' Rw2 R' D2 U' R' B2 F' Rw Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw' B2 F2 L' Rw F2 Rw'
12. 40.58 Fw R' B U' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw' B Fw' U2 F2 R2 B R B' D' U2 L Rw' R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw D2 Rw B' Fw F2 Rw' B2 L' Rw' R' U' R2 Uw B2 Rw' Uw


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome syuhei! Why haven't you been making videos recently?


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Awesome syuhei! Why haven't you been making videos recently?


 
He puts them on his contest channel: syuhei222contest


----------



## Joker (Oct 13, 2010)

Escher said:


> F' D' B L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R U D F2 U B2 U L D L2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2
> 
> R2 U2 B2 R' F R L U L' R U' R' D'
> 
> Breandan is a ****ing genius.


 
That would have been so funny if it was a LL skip.
N HOW COME I NEVAH GET ANEH FO TIMES X CROSS?
Lol...


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2010)

2x2 AVG 5 7.92
7.36, 7.68, (7.03), (9.00), 8.73 = 7.92


----------



## MagicYio (Oct 13, 2010)

My first sub-1 square-1 

(-5,2) (3,6) (-3,5) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (0,1) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (-3,1) (0,3) (3,3)
52.57

Well, it was almost a square-skip, but still.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2010)

I did a 4x4 sim avg100. The time itself is nothing special, it's just... I did 100 solves... :x

37.229 33.405 35.093 39.204 37.363 44.318 31.761 35.153 37.213 33.485 29.889 37.452 43.818 31.205 30.589 33.276 36.128 35.676 31.378 49.637 (28.89) 36.707 36.698 33.441 29.855 34.986 38.295 34.795 30.4 32.494 37.519 36.434 35.107 38.622 31.739 39.519 34.347 39.203 30.159 35.96 34.649 42.689 46.497 34.278 34.842 36.694 38.387 42.18 39.507 36.141 38.868 30.672 41.038 39.04 33.684 40.118 41.707 34.435 32.985 31.691 31.784 32.165 32.143 38.754 35.897 34.845 38.829 40.706 35.141 32.565 31.063 37.33 34.211 33.646 37.067 36.633 35.461 (50.901) 37.169 35.426 35.967 36.52 33.868 34.836 37.069 35.171 33.986 34.814 36.3 33.215 34.525 38.138 33.193 31.405 35.216 32.117 36.678 42.046 37.29 40.853 => 35.956


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 13, 2010)

13.25, 15.60, 16.04, 12.71, 14.41, 13.75, 15.30, (19.01), (11.90), 15.90, 14.93, 12.52 = 14.44


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 13, 2010)

5x5 single PB: 3:07.63

OH single PB (in the weekly comp): 28.38


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 13, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2:

Average of 12: 2.95
1. 2.86 R F2 U' R' F R2 U'
2. 2.56 U2 R F' U' R2 F U' F' U2
3. 3.11 U2 R' F' U R' U2 F U R'
4. 2.86 R' F U2 F' U2 F' U R U2
5. (2.22) F U2 R F' R2 U F U2
6. 2.97 U' R2 U R F2 U2 R' F' R2 U2
7. (6.38+) R2 U R' U2 R U' F2 U' R2 U'
8. 2.90 U2 F' R F U' F U' F R
9. 4.13 F U R F2 U' R2 U F'
10. 2.56 R' U2 F' U R2 F2 R'
11. 3.28 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U R' F
12. 2.31 F2 R2 F U2 R F' R2 F2 R' 

Ridiculous scrambles.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 13, 2010)

Clock Avg of 150: 8.34
going to school now. 350 solves remain for today's work after school
Best AO5: 6.77
1.	(5.36)	u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUd
2.	(8.29)	u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUdd
3.	7.53	u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=0 / d=1 / Uddd
4.	6.25	u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUUd
5.	6.52	u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUUU

Best AO12: 7.23
1.	7.10	u=-5,d=5 / u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=2 / UdUd
2.	7.35	u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=4 / UddU
3.	8.68	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
4.	6.22	u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUUd
5.	(8.84)	u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / d=3 / UUdd
6.	6.92	u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddd
7.	7.47	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUU
8.	(5.36)	u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUd
9.	8.29	u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUdd
10.	7.53	u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=0 / d=1 / Uddd
11.	6.25	u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUUd
12.	6.52	u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUUU



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 147/150
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.34
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 5.36
Worst Time: 14.35
Individual Times:
1.	9.13	u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUd
2.	8.67	u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=-4 / u=0,d=1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=0 / ddUU
3.	8.13	u=-5,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdd
4.	9.09	u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=5 / d=5 / dUdU
5.	7.98	u=-3,d=4 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=2,d=-5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=2 / UUUU
6.	11.52	u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / d=2 / UUdd
7.	8.97	u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=1 / UdUU
8.	8.16	u=6,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=4 / dddU
9.	10.38	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=0 / UddU
10.	7.34	u=2,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=3 / ddUd
11.	7.68	u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-4 / ddUU
12.	10.82	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=1 / dddd
13.	8.05	u=3,d=-5 / u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUUd
14.	9.27	u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / d=6 / Uddd
15.	9.77	u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / d=0 / dddU
16.	7.20	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUUd
17.	8.89	u=0,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=0 / Uddd
18.	8.19	u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUd
19.	7.37	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-2 / ddUU
20.	8.01	u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-2 / dUUU
21.	10.45	u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-2 / UdUU
22.	7.99	u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=5 / ddUU
23.	7.72	u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=5,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / ddUU
24.	8.79	u=4,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUU
25.	8.18	u=-3,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-3 / ddUU
26.	7.30	u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-5 / UddU
27.	8.58	u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=0 / d=6 / dUdd
28.	8.82	u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=5 / ddUd
29.	7.26	u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UdUU
30.	8.31	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dddU
31.	7.27	u=-3,d=4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=0 / dUdU
32.	8.08	u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUUU
33.	10.00	u=0,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=4 / UUdU
34.	8.31	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UddU
35.	DNF	u=1,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=0 / d=5 / UdUd
36.	9.46	u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=6 / UUdU
37.	6.40	u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=4 / dUdU
38.	11.03	u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUUU
39.	14.35	u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-1 / UUdU
40.	8.09	u=-3,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=4 / UdUd
41.	7.20	u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=6 / d=4 / dUdU
42.	10.95	u=3,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-3 / ddUU
43.	8.85	u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=4 / d=2 / dUUd
44.	10.04	u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdU
45.	8.26	u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUdU
46.	7.22	u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=1 / UdUU
47.	7.89	u=0,d=3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dUdd
48.	9.40	u=5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / d=1 / dUUd
49.	9.09	u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / ddUd
50.	8.20	u=-1,d=5 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=0 / d=2 / dddU
51.	11.16	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=6 / UUdd
52.	7.55	u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=1 / UdUU
53.	6.61	u=4,d=4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=-3,d=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUUd
54.	6.70	u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=1 / UdUU
55.	8.18	u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / dddU
56.	7.94	u=-3,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUU
57.	8.57	u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=2 / d=2 / UUUU
58.	8.17	u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=2 / UUdd
59.	7.95	u=5,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dUUd
60.	6.88	u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUU
61.	7.90	u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-2 / dUUU
62.	7.67	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUd
63.	9.32	u=2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=0 / UdUU
64.	7.34	u=1,d=0 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=2 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUUU
65.	7.40	u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
66.	8.45	u=5,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=6 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / d=4 / UUdU
67.	7.94	u=4,d=-3 / u=6,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / Uddd
68.	8.80	u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=4 / UUUU
69.	8.57	u=-1,d=-5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dddd
70.	7.33	u=-3,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=1 / dUUU
71.	8.50	u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-2 / UUUU
72.	9.05	u=-1,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=0 / d=5 / dUUd
73.	7.45	u=-4,d=-1 / u=6,d=2 / u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UdUU
74.	8.19	u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / d=6 / Uddd
75.	8.60	u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / d=3 / dddd
76.	7.66	u=-3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UdUd
77.	7.67	u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=5 / ddUU
78.	7.03	u=-3,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-2 / dUUd
79.	6.26	u=-1,d=-4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddU
80.	9.04	u=5,d=-2 / u=0,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=3 / Uddd
81.	8.08	u=4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / d=2 / UUdU
82.	8.00	u=-1,d=-1 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=-5 / dUUU
83.	8.43	u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-2 / ddUd
84.	7.51	u=6,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=6 / dddU
85.	9.19	u=6,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-1 / ddUd
86.	9.88	u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUdd
87.	8.03	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=1 / UUUU
88.	9.41	u=2,d=-5 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-2 / ddUd
89.	8.13	u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-3 / UUdU
90.	8.29	u=2,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=6 / d=1 / UUUd
91.	11.52	u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dUdU
92.	9.90	u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=1 / UUUd
93.	7.62	u=-5,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=1 / d=0 / UdUU
94.	8.36	u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=2 / u=3,d=3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=-5 / UUdU
95.	9.99	u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=1 / dUdU
96.	7.03	u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUdd
97.	7.10	u=-5,d=5 / u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=2 / UdUd
98.	7.35	u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=4 / UddU
99.	8.68	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
100.	6.22	u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUUd
101.	8.84	u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / d=3 / UUdd
102.	6.92	u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddd
103.	7.47	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUU
104.	5.36	u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUd
105.	8.29	u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUdd
106.	7.53	u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=0 / d=1 / Uddd
107.	6.25	u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUUd
108.	6.52	u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUUU
109.	7.20	u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=3 / Uddd
110.	8.23	u=2,d=-5 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=6 / UUUd
111.	7.96	u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=5 / UUUU
112.	7.43	u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=5 / UUUU
113.	8.74	u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=0 / d=2 / dUUU
114.	6.92	u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-3 / UdUd
115.	11.30	u=-4,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUUU
116.	DNF	u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=0 / d=4 / UdUd
117.	8.42	u=2,d=6 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=4 / UUUU
118.	7.67	u=2,d=1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=3 / UUdU
119.	7.92	u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUUd
120.	7.92	u=1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UUUU
121.	7.46	u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / d=6 / dddU
122.	8.94	u=0,d=6 / u=3,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=1 / dUUU
123.	9.27	u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdU
124.	6.83	u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=3 / dddd
125.	7.60	u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=6 / dUdd
126.	8.72	u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / d=2 / dddU
127.	9.02	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=3 / u=5,d=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=-4 / dUdd
128.	8.53	u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=3 / dddU
129.	9.76	u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / d=3 / dddd
130.	7.67	u=-2,d=4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUUd
131.	9.04	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUUU
132.	8.05	u=-3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=2 / UddU
133.	8.88	u=0,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=4,d=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=3 / Uddd
134.	8.09	u=0,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=5,d=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUdd
135.	8.39	u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-3 / UUUd
136.	7.23	u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=4 / UdUU
137.	DNF	u=5,d=-5 / u=3,d=4 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=6,d=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=0 / dddd
138.	7.79	u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=1 / dUdd
139.	8.26	u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-5 / Uddd
140.	8.51	u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUU
141.	8.49	u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dUdU
142.	9.63	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=4 / ddUd
143.	10.02	u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUU
144.	9.43	u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=6 / UUUU
145.	7.23	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-4 / dddd
146.	9.26	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=4 / UddU
147.	7.23	u=-5,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / Uddd
148.	7.73	u=3,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=6,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=5 / d=6 / UUdd
149.	8.72	u=4,d=6 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=4 / dUUU
150.	7.14	u=6,d=1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUdU


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 13, 2010)

OMFG!
6.74 square-1!!!1!1
Scramble: / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,6) / (3,2) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) /
Solution: y2 / -3,2 / -3,2 / 1,2 / 0,3 / -1,1 / 6,0 / 0,6 / 6,0 = CO+EO+CP+EP skip =O
What the..? has anybody ever had that many skips on square-1?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 13, 2010)

OK All 500 solves for today

Clock avg of 500: 8.08s

Best AO5: 6.63
1.	6.61	u=-4,d=-1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
2.	6.09	u=-1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUU
3.	(8.46)	u=4,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=6 / UUdd
4.	7.20	u=0,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / d=0 / UUUd
5.	(5.84)	u=1,d=5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=-3 / dddd

Best AO12: 7.23
1.	7.10	u=-5,d=5 / u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=2 / UdUd
2.	7.35	u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=4 / UddU
3.	8.68	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
4.	6.22	u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUUd
5.	(8.84)	u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / d=3 / UUdd
6.	6.92	u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddd
7.	7.47	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUU
8.	(5.36)	u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUd
9.	8.29	u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUdd
10.	7.53	u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=0 / d=1 / Uddd
11.	6.25	u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUUd
12.	6.52	u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUUU



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-13-2010 15:41:47

Cubes Solved: 479/500
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.08
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 5.36
Worst Time: 14.35
Individual Times:
1.	9.13	u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUd
2.	8.67	u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=-4 / u=0,d=1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=0 / ddUU
3.	8.13	u=-5,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=2,d=5 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdd
4.	9.09	u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=5 / d=5 / dUdU
5.	7.98	u=-3,d=4 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=2,d=-5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=2 / UUUU
6.	11.52	u=-2,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / d=2 / UUdd
7.	8.97	u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=1 / UdUU
8.	8.16	u=6,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=4 / dddU
9.	10.38	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=0 / UddU
10.	7.34	u=2,d=4 / u=3,d=1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=3 / ddUd
11.	7.68	u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-4 / ddUU
12.	10.82	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=1 / dddd
13.	8.05	u=3,d=-5 / u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUUd
14.	9.27	u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / d=6 / Uddd
15.	9.77	u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / d=0 / dddU
16.	7.20	u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUUd
17.	8.89	u=0,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=0 / Uddd
18.	8.19	u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUd
19.	7.37	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-2 / ddUU
20.	8.01	u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-2 / dUUU
21.	10.45	u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-2 / UdUU
22.	7.99	u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=5 / ddUU
23.	7.72	u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=5,d=3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / ddUU
24.	8.79	u=4,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUU
25.	8.18	u=-3,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-3 / ddUU
26.	7.30	u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-5 / UddU
27.	8.58	u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=0 / d=6 / dUdd
28.	8.82	u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=5 / ddUd
29.	7.26	u=1,d=-1 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UdUU
30.	8.31	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-5 / dddU
31.	7.27	u=-3,d=4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=0 / dUdU
32.	8.08	u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUUU
33.	10.00	u=0,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=4 / UUdU
34.	8.31	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UddU
35.	DNF	u=1,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=0 / d=5 / UdUd
36.	9.46	u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=6 / UUdU
37.	6.40	u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=4 / dUdU
38.	11.03	u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUUU
39.	14.35	u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-1 / UUdU
40.	8.09	u=-3,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=4 / UdUd
41.	7.20	u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=6 / d=4 / dUdU
42.	10.95	u=3,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-3 / ddUU
43.	8.85	u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=4 / d=2 / dUUd
44.	10.04	u=5,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=3 / dUdU
45.	8.26	u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUdU
46.	7.22	u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=1 / UdUU
47.	7.89	u=0,d=3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dUdd
48.	9.40	u=5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / d=1 / dUUd
49.	9.09	u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / ddUd
50.	8.20	u=-1,d=5 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=0 / d=2 / dddU
51.	11.16	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=6 / UUdd
52.	7.55	u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=1 / UdUU
53.	6.61	u=4,d=4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=6 / u=-3,d=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUUd
54.	6.70	u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=4,d=1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=4 / d=1 / UdUU
55.	8.18	u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / dddU
56.	7.94	u=-3,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUUU
57.	8.57	u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=-2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=2 / d=2 / UUUU
58.	8.17	u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=2 / UUdd
59.	7.95	u=5,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dUUd
60.	6.88	u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUU
61.	7.90	u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-2 / dUUU
62.	7.67	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUd
63.	9.32	u=2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=0 / UdUU
64.	7.34	u=1,d=0 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=2 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUUU
65.	7.40	u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=5 / UUdU
66.	8.45	u=5,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=6 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / d=4 / UUdU
67.	7.94	u=4,d=-3 / u=6,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-5 / Uddd
68.	8.80	u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=4 / UUUU
69.	8.57	u=-1,d=-5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dddd
70.	7.33	u=-3,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=1 / dUUU
71.	8.50	u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-2 / UUUU
72.	9.05	u=-1,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=0 / d=5 / dUUd
73.	7.45	u=-4,d=-1 / u=6,d=2 / u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UdUU
74.	8.19	u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / d=6 / Uddd
75.	8.60	u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / d=3 / dddd
76.	7.66	u=-3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=5 / UdUd
77.	7.67	u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=5 / ddUU
78.	7.03	u=-3,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-2 / dUUd
79.	6.26	u=-1,d=-4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddU
80.	9.04	u=5,d=-2 / u=0,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=3 / Uddd
81.	8.08	u=4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / d=2 / UUdU
82.	8.00	u=-1,d=-1 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=-5 / dUUU
83.	8.43	u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-2 / ddUd
84.	7.51	u=6,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=6 / dddU
85.	9.19	u=6,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-1 / ddUd
86.	9.88	u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUdd
87.	8.03	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=1 / UUUU
88.	9.41	u=2,d=-5 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-2 / ddUd
89.	8.13	u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-3 / UUdU
90.	8.29	u=2,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=6 / d=1 / UUUd
91.	11.52	u=-4,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dUdU
92.	9.90	u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=1 / UUUd
93.	7.62	u=-5,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=1 / d=0 / UdUU
94.	8.36	u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=2 / u=3,d=3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=-5 / UUdU
95.	9.99	u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=1 / dUdU
96.	7.03	u=2,d=-4 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUdd
97.	7.10	u=-5,d=5 / u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=2 / UdUd
98.	7.35	u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=4 / UddU
99.	8.68	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=6 / dddd
100.	6.22	u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=0,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUUd
101.	8.84	u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / d=3 / UUdd
102.	6.92	u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddd
103.	7.47	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUU
104.	5.36	u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUd
105.	8.29	u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUdd
106.	7.53	u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=0 / d=1 / Uddd
107.	6.25	u=-5,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUUd
108.	6.52	u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUUU
109.	7.20	u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=3 / Uddd
110.	8.23	u=2,d=-5 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=6 / UUUd
111.	7.96	u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=5 / UUUU
112.	7.43	u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=5 / UUUU
113.	8.74	u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=0 / d=2 / dUUU
114.	6.92	u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-3 / UdUd
115.	11.30	u=-4,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUUU
116.	DNF	u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=0 / d=4 / UdUd
117.	8.42	u=2,d=6 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=4 / UUUU
118.	7.67	u=2,d=1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=3 / UUdU
119.	7.92	u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dUUd
120.	7.92	u=1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UUUU
121.	7.46	u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / d=6 / dddU
122.	8.94	u=0,d=6 / u=3,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=1 / dUUU
123.	9.27	u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUdU
124.	6.83	u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=3 / dddd
125.	7.60	u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=6 / dUdd
126.	8.72	u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / d=2 / dddU
127.	9.02	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=3 / u=5,d=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=3 / d=-4 / dUdd
128.	8.53	u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=3 / dddU
129.	9.76	u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / d=3 / dddd
130.	7.67	u=-2,d=4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUUd
131.	9.04	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUUU
132.	8.05	u=-3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=2 / UddU
133.	8.88	u=0,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=4,d=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=3 / Uddd
134.	8.09	u=0,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=5,d=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUdd
135.	8.39	u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-3 / UUUd
136.	7.23	u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=4 / UdUU
137.	DNF	u=5,d=-5 / u=3,d=4 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=6,d=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=0 / dddd
138.	7.79	u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=1 / dUdd
139.	8.26	u=2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-5 / Uddd
140.	8.51	u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUU
141.	8.49	u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dUdU
142.	9.63	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=4 / ddUd
143.	10.02	u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUU
144.	9.43	u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=6 / UUUU
145.	7.23	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-4 / dddd
146.	9.26	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=4 / UddU
147.	7.23	u=-5,d=4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / Uddd
148.	7.73	u=3,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=6,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=5 / d=6 / UUdd
149.	8.72	u=4,d=6 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=4 / dUUU
150.	7.14	u=6,d=1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUdU
151.	8.08	u=-5,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUdd
152.	8.21	u=5,d=-3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=3 / UddU
153.	DNF	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-4 / UUUd
154.	DNF	u=3,d=-5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-4 / dddU
155.	6.94	u=-1,d=-1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6,d=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=2 / d=-3 / ddUd
156.	5.89	u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UdUU
157.	8.52	u=3,d=1 / u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=4 / d=3 / UUUU
158.	8.23	u=4,d=-2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=3 / u=1,d=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=1 / UdUd
159.	9.08	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=6,d=-3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUd
160.	7.46	u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=6 / UdUU
161.	8.34	u=6,d=4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-3 / UdUd
162.	7.78	u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=3 / Uddd
163.	8.10	u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUdU
164.	8.01	u=-3,d=6 / u=2,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUUU
165.	7.06	u=5,d=3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-5 / UUdU
166.	7.24	u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-1 / dddU
167.	7.76	u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=3,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=5 / UUdd
168.	6.99	u=6,d=-1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2,d=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / d=6 / UddU
169.	8.63	u=5,d=6 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=1 / d=-1 / Uddd
170.	6.15	u=3,d=1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUUU
171.	7.02	u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=0 / d=3 / dUUd
172.	7.14	u=1,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-2 / dUUd
173.	8.77	u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-4 / UddU
174.	5.69	u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-3 / ddUd
175.	10.25	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUdd
176.	7.36	u=-5,d=3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-2 / dddd
177.	8.80	u=-5,d=4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=6 / UdUU
178.	7.44	u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=6 / dddd
179.	6.62	u=2,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=2 / d=2 / Uddd
180.	8.72	u=1,d=3 / u=4,d=2 / u=2,d=0 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=0 / d=1 / UdUU
181.	9.78	u=6,d=6 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / d=1 / dUUd
182.	7.08	u=-1,d=-2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=4 / d=4 / UUUd
183.	6.64	u=2,d=-2 / u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2,d=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddU
184.	7.26	u=-3,d=2 / u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=6 / UddU
185.	7.34	u=6,d=6 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=2 / dddU
186.	8.63	u=5,d=-4 / u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / d=2 / UdUU
187.	7.62	u=4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-2 / dUUU
188.	7.86	u=-5,d=6 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=1,d=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / d=2 / ddUd
189.	8.45	u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / d=3 / UUUU
190.	8.30	u=-1,d=6 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=6,d=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-4 / ddUd
191.	7.24	u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=0 / dUUd
192.	7.90	u=4,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUdU
193.	8.88	u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / d=6 / dUdd
194.	7.72	u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUdd
195.	7.38	u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUUU
196.	8.88	u=-5,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=0 / Uddd
197.	7.22	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=2 / UdUd
198.	7.86	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=4 / dUdU
199.	7.95	u=4,d=6 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / d=5 / dddd
200.	7.10	u=2,d=6 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=3 / d=6 / UdUd
201.	DNF	u=2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUUd
202.	7.86	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=0 / Uddd
203.	7.21	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=-5 / ddUd
204.	7.52	u=-4,d=1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=2 / d=0 / dUdU
205.	8.09	u=6,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=-3 / UUUd
206.	9.03	u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=5 / UUdU
207.	5.54	u=-1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUd
208.	7.93	u=6,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=0,d=1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UdUU
209.	8.20	u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=6 / u=2,d=2 / u=6,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUd
210.	7.06	u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUUU
211.	7.30	u=-4,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UdUd
212.	7.19	u=1,d=6 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=6 / dddU
213.	6.41	u=-4,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=-4 / dddU
214.	9.32	u=1,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dddd
215.	9.66	u=4,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / d=5 / dUdU
216.	6.61	u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-4 / UUdd
217.	6.83	u=6,d=5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=2 / d=5 / dddU
218.	6.31	u=-2,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUdd
219.	8.63	u=4,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=6,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=1 / dUUU
220.	7.69	u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3,d=4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / d=-4 / UdUd
221.	7.99	u=-3,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=-4 / ddUU
222.	6.64	u=-1,d=6 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=4,d=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=0 / u=4 / u=3 / d=5 / ddUd
223.	7.77	u=4,d=3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=5,d=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUUU
224.	7.77	u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=4 / d=6 / dUdU
225.	8.04	u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-5 / UdUd
226.	7.93	u=-4,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=-1 / Uddd
227.	7.94	u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=1 / d=4 / UUUU
228.	7.96	u=4,d=0 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUdd
229.	8.88	u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dUUU
230.	DNF	u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=6 / Uddd
231.	6.77	u=-5,d=6 / u=4,d=-2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUUd
232.	7.45	u=-2,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdU
233.	7.39	u=4,d=1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=6 / d=0 / UddU
234.	10.23	u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=3 / UUUU
235.	7.51	u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUdU
236.	7.23	u=-4,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUd
237.	6.60	u=4,d=6 / u=-1,d=5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UdUd
238.	7.10	u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUd
239.	7.01	u=-2,d=0 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UUdU
240.	9.61	u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=2,d=0 / u=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=6 / UdUd
241.	7.31	u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=0 / dddd
242.	7.99	u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-5 / UUdU
243.	7.43	u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=1 / d=6 / dddd
244.	6.58	u=-3,d=-1 / u=4,d=3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-5 / ddUd
245.	7.67	u=4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=1 / d=0 / UUdd
246.	8.96	u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=5 / dddd
247.	8.70	u=-3,d=-5 / u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=4 / UdUU
248.	7.54	u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=0 / d=1 / UUdU
249.	7.43	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=3,d=6 / u=5,d=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUd
250.	10.06	u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / d=4 / Uddd
251.	8.06	u=3,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UdUU
252.	9.62	u=3,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-3 / dUUU
253.	6.90	u=4,d=1 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-3 / Uddd
254.	7.22	u=6,d=1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / d=4 / dUUd
255.	6.83	u=5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=1 / d=0 / Uddd
256.	7.33	u=-1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=1 / ddUd
257.	8.12	u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=2,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UddU
258.	8.21	u=-1,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=1 / ddUU
259.	8.36	u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUdd
260.	7.07	u=6,d=5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUUd
261.	8.44	u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=6 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=-1 / UUdU
262.	7.46	u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / d=-2 / dddd
263.	6.88	u=-2,d=3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=0 / dUUU
264.	7.79	u=-5,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=5 / d=1 / dddU
265.	9.35	u=4,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-2 / dUUU
266.	9.05	u=-3,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=2,d=2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-4 / ddUU
267.	7.51	u=2,d=3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=4 / UUUd
268.	7.30	u=4,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUdd
269.	8.12	u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=6,d=1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=3 / dUdU
270.	7.43	u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=2 / ddUU
271.	6.93	u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-1 / Uddd
272.	6.24	u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=2,d=0 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-5 / ddUd
273.	7.17	u=6,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / d=0 / dUUd
274.	9.00	u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-4 / dUdd
275.	DNF	u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / Uddd
276.	5.97	u=5,d=1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUdd
277.	8.23	u=-4,d=-3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0,d=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUdd
278.	9.88	u=-5,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / d=2 / UUdd
279.	7.51	u=6,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=2 / d=3 / dUUU
280.	6.43	u=-2,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / d=2 / dUUd
281.	7.01	u=4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=2,d=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-3 / ddUd
282.	8.40	u=3,d=5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UdUd
283.	7.60	u=1,d=0 / u=4,d=-1 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=4 / dddd
284.	7.22	u=4,d=4 / u=6,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=4 / d=2 / UUUU
285.	7.90	u=-1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UdUd
286.	6.64	u=2,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=4 / dUUd
287.	6.68	u=6,d=2 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=2 / d=6 / ddUU
288.	6.73	u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=1 / d=0 / UUUd
289.	8.43	u=-5,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-1 / dUUU
290.	DNF	u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=4 / dUdU
291.	9.92	u=0,d=4 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / d=4 / ddUd
292.	6.78	u=0,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-5,d=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / UUdU
293.	8.32	u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdU
294.	6.45	u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-4 / ddUU
295.	7.14	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=2,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=0 / u=6 / d=4 / UUUU
296.	7.56	u=-4,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUdU
297.	9.70	u=4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=5 / d=1 / dUdd
298.	10.07	u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=2 / ddUU
299.	7.92	u=-4,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=0 / dUdU
300.	7.40	u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=0 / UUUd
301.	8.07	u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=2 / dddU
302.	7.69	u=6,d=-2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5,d=0 / u=-1,d=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=3 / UUdd
303.	7.96	u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=6 / UddU
304.	7.98	u=1,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=4 / dUdd
305.	7.48	u=-2,d=-2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UUdd
306.	7.37	u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / u=2 / d=-2 / dUdd
307.	6.24	u=6,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=2 / d=5 / Uddd
308.	7.57	u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=6 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-2 / UdUU
309.	8.20	u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=6,d=4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=3 / dddU
310.	DNF	u=-1,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=5 / d=4 / dUUd
311.	9.80	u=2,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUU
312.	9.72	u=-5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=3 / dddd
313.	9.06	u=-1,d=3 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=2 / dUUd
314.	DNF	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=0 / UUdU
315.	7.07	u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=5 / u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / d=3 / UddU
316.	9.89	u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-1 / UUUU
317.	8.71	u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-2 / UUUU
318.	9.52	u=1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UdUd
319.	7.75	u=1,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dUUd
320.	7.74	u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=2,d=0 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-1 / UUdU
321.	8.43	u=-5,d=-1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-2 / UUdd
322.	5.99	u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=6,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=4 / d=5 / Uddd
323.	6.44	u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-4 / dddd
324.	7.30	u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-4 / ddUd
325.	10.29	u=4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=2 / dUdd
326.	6.93	u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-5 / UUUd
327.	8.61	u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUUd
328.	7.34	u=5,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UdUd
329.	10.57	u=1,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUUU
330.	7.73	u=-1,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=6,d=4 / u=6,d=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=5 / UUdd
331.	10.79	u=-4,d=5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=6 / dddd
332.	10.11	u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-4 / dUUd
333.	7.04	u=-3,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dddU
334.	7.15	u=4,d=6 / u=-5,d=4 / u=5,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=6 / dddd
335.	8.07	u=0,d=6 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=1,d=0 / u=4,d=2 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=2 / d=0 / Uddd
336.	6.55	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-3 / dUdd
337.	6.75	u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUU
338.	6.87	u=2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=0 / d=6 / dUdU
339.	6.75	u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=1,d=0 / u=6,d=1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=1 / UUUU
340.	DNF	u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=5 / ddUd
341.	10.42	u=4,d=-5 / u=2,d=0 / u=5,d=3 / u=1,d=5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-3 / dUdU
342.	10.15	u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / u=2 / d=4 / UdUU
343.	9.78	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / dUdd
344.	7.44	u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=4 / ddUU
345.	8.23	u=-5,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-1 / dUUU
346.	7.44	u=-1,d=3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UddU
347.	7.28	u=3,d=-2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=2 / u=6,d=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=2 / d=5 / ddUU
348.	9.75	u=-3,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1,d=5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / d=-5 / Uddd
349.	DNF	u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=2,d=5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=5 / dUUd
350.	6.81	u=6,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-3 / UUUU
351.	7.77	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUdd
352.	9.41	u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dddU
353.	8.22	u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=5 / UdUd
354.	6.61	u=-5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=3 / d=0 / dUdd
355.	9.67	u=-5,d=5 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-5 / Uddd
356.	6.77	u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUdU
357.	7.00	u=3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=4,d=2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=0 / UUUd
358.	9.32	u=1,d=-4 / u=6,d=5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=1,d=1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUdd
359.	8.28	u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=3 / u=2,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=6 / UUdU
360.	11.01	u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-3 / dddd
361.	8.41	u=-4,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / dUdU
362.	7.90	u=-2,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=3 / dddU
363.	9.22	u=-4,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=0,d=0 / u=4,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-4 / dUUd
364.	6.61	u=-4,d=-1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
365.	6.09	u=-1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=4 / ddUU
366.	8.46	u=4,d=2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=6 / UUdd
367.	7.20	u=0,d=-3 / u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / d=0 / UUUd
368.	5.84	u=1,d=5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=-3 / dddd
369.	7.60	u=3,d=-1 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-4 / dUdd
370.	8.44	u=4,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=0 / dddU
371.	8.65	u=0,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-5 / dUUU
372.	7.86	u=-3,d=2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=2,d=6 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-4 / ddUd
373.	6.94	u=0,d=4 / u=0,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=0 / Uddd
374.	9.21	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUd
375.	9.95	u=2,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUU
376.	DNF	u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=1 / d=4 / UdUd
377.	7.73	u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UdUU
378.	6.87	u=3,d=6 / u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=3 / dUUU
379.	7.46	u=6,d=6 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=2 / d=6 / dddU
380.	9.84	u=-5,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-1 / UddU
381.	8.32	u=1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UUUU
382.	8.35	u=5,d=-4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=6 / d=3 / ddUU
383.	8.78	u=-3,d=-4 / u=3,d=1 / u=6,d=2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / d=3 / UUdU
384.	9.32	u=-5,d=-1 / u=2,d=0 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0,d=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-4 / ddUd
385.	6.23	u=0,d=2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-2 / Uddd
386.	6.91	u=-2,d=5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUUU
387.	DNF	u=-5,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-4 / dUUd
388.	7.01	u=-5,d=4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=4,d=5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-2 / Uddd
389.	8.37	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-5,d=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-1 / dUdd
390.	6.74	u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-2 / ddUd
391.	7.29	u=1,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=6 / dUUU
392.	7.54	u=3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / d=3 / ddUd
393.	8.43	u=-4,d=1 / u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=4 / dUUU
394.	8.37	u=-1,d=3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=6 / dUUd
395.	7.70	u=4,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=0 / Uddd
396.	7.99	u=5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=6 / d=4 / dUdd
397.	7.33	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UUUd
398.	8.52	u=-2,d=2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=6 / u=6,d=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=0 / UUUU
399.	7.88	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-5 / Uddd
400.	7.44	u=-3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=4,d=3 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUd
401.	9.97	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=3,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=2 / UddU
402.	8.04	u=-3,d=0 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=3 / dUdU
403.	7.09	u=0,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=3 / UUUU
404.	6.88	u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2,d=5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-5 / dUUU
405.	7.24	u=1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / u=1 / d=-1 / UdUU
406.	8.09	u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-3 / ddUU
407.	7.22	u=3,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=3 / d=1 / dUUU
408.	DNF	u=2,d=-2 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=3 / UdUU
409.	11.67	u=3,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UddU
410.	8.36	u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=5,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / d=0 / UUdU
411.	7.64	u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=5 / UUdU
412.	8.03	u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUdU
413.	8.40	u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6,d=1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUUd
414.	9.94	u=2,d=5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=5 / UUdd
415.	DNF	u=2,d=2 / u=6,d=3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=6,d=5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UUdd
416.	6.97	u=3,d=1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / d=5 / UUdU
417.	7.35	u=-5,d=-4 / u=4,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=6 / ddUU
418.	6.66	u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3,d=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUdd
419.	7.71	u=-5,d=0 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / d=0 / UUdU
420.	9.00	u=-3,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-4 / dUdd
421.	DNF	u=1,d=-4 / u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=3 / d=3 / Uddd
422.	7.78	u=-5,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dUUU
423.	10.87	u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=4,d=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=0 / dddU
424.	7.37	u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=5 / dUUU
425.	10.80	u=5,d=-4 / u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=1 / dddU
426.	7.51	u=1,d=-2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUUd
427.	6.07	u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=2 / UUdd
428.	8.11	u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUUd
429.	7.71	u=4,d=5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=2 / u=4,d=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=5 / Uddd
430.	9.08	u=2,d=-2 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-5 / dddd
431.	6.68	u=6,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=1 / dUUU
432.	7.88	u=1,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=4 / UdUU
433.	6.25	u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-4 / ddUU
434.	7.43	u=3,d=0 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUdd
435.	8.30	u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=5 / UdUU
436.	7.91	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / d=-1 / UUdU
437.	10.22	u=2,d=-1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=4 / u=1,d=6 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=2 / dUdU
438.	7.17	u=3,d=1 / u=6,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUU
439.	9.05	u=-1,d=4 / u=2,d=1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-5 / dddU
440.	7.41	u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=-1 / ddUd
441.	7.83	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
442.	8.15	u=-1,d=5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2,d=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUUU
443.	DNF	u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUd
444.	8.66	u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUUU
445.	8.14	u=-2,d=3 / u=4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=6 / ddUd
446.	8.23	u=-2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUUU
447.	7.33	u=3,d=6 / u=4,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=6 / UddU
448.	9.59	u=3,d=4 / u=2,d=6 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / d=0 / UUUd
449.	7.72	u=-1,d=-1 / u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UdUU
450.	6.91	u=1,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=2,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUUU
451.	8.84	u=4,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=6 / ddUd
452.	8.17	u=-5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=3 / dddd
453.	9.11	u=3,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / ddUd
454.	6.61	u=2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=4 / UdUU
455.	7.06	u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=-2 / UUdU
456.	6.68	u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=0,d=3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=5 / d=2 / UddU
457.	7.97	u=6,d=4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=3 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUdU
458.	9.56	u=3,d=0 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUUd
459.	8.13	u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / d=6 / dUdU
460.	8.03	u=-3,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=2 / UdUd
461.	7.78	u=1,d=1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=4 / d=4 / dddU
462.	DNF	u=-5,d=-2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=1 / dUdU
463.	7.39	u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=1 / d=3 / UUUd
464.	7.39	u=6,d=-2 / u=1,d=1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUUd
465.	DNF	u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-5 / UUdd
466.	10.03	u=5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-4 / UUdU
467.	11.51	u=2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=3 / dUUU
468.	7.19	u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=3 / ddUd
469.	7.85	u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=1 / d=5 / dUUU
470.	6.58	u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-5,d=5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-5 / Uddd
471.	8.38	u=5,d=3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=6 / ddUd
472.	8.77	u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-5,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-1 / ddUU
473.	6.66	u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=5 / d=5 / dddU
474.	9.06	u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=3 / u=1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=0 / dddU
475.	8.18	u=-2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=0,d=5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-4 / ddUU
476.	7.07	u=-3,d=6 / u=1,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=5 / d=4 / UUdU
477.	7.76	u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=2,d=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=0 / d=4 / dUUd
478.	7.84	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / d=-4 / UUUd
479.	8.13	u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-1 / Uddd
480.	7.18	u=-5,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=2 / dddU
481.	7.44	u=-4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=1 / d=4 / ddUd
482.	9.71	u=-1,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=0,d=5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=4 / UUUU
483.	7.58	u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-4 / dUUU
484.	9.02	u=3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UUdd
485.	9.51	u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=3 / d=-4 / dUUU
486.	8.18	u=6,d=1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=4,d=5 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=4 / dddU
487.	8.58	u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-1 / dUdU
488.	8.36	u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-3 / dddd
489.	8.65	u=-3,d=1 / u=4,d=-3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=2,d=4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / d=0 / dUUd
490.	6.92	u=0,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUdd
491.	7.33	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-4 / ddUd
492.	9.06	u=-4,d=-3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=4 / dddd
493.	8.79	u=1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUUU
494.	8.50	u=-4,d=-4 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=-4 / ddUd
495.	12.99	u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUUU
496.	8.97	u=-2,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=6 / ddUd
497.	8.87	u=6,d=-4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3,d=3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-5 / dUUU
498.	7.96	u=-2,d=2 / u=2,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUUU
499.	9.08	u=-5,d=3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-4 / UUUU
500.	6.91	u=6,d=5 / u=3,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dUUd


----------



## Toad (Oct 13, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> OMFG!
> 6.74 square-1!!!1!1
> Scramble: / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,6) / (3,2) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) /
> Solution: y2 / -3,2 / -3,2 / 1,2 / 0,3 / -1,1 / 6,0 / 0,6 / 6,0 = CO+EO+CP+EP skip =O
> What the..? has anybody ever had that many skips on square-1?


 
Rofl. That's hilarious.

And Sam, stop practicing please >.<


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2010)

58.55, 1:00.45, 1:06.41, 59.04, 1:04.82, 1:08.58, 1:01.48, 58.02, 1:09.72, 1:03.47, 1:02.19, (1:16.45), 1:03.69, 57.51, 59.05, 1:09.45, 58.92, 1:14.26, 56.18, 1:02.42, 1:08.17, 1:05.38, 1:07.21, 1:02.37, 1:08.62, 54.05, 1:01.01, 1:01.10, (52.81), 1:02.71, 1:05.95, 1:06.01, 1:00.04, 1:09.01, 1:12.85, 57.73, 1:03.56, 1:01.66, 53.04, 59.81, 1:09.52, 1:09.61, 1:11.50, 1:02.74, 59.76, 58.17, 58.95, 1:08.42, 1:08.12, 1:04.28 = *1:03.45*

I definitely wasn't this fast last time I checked.


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2010)

17:02:26 <+Nibblr> j`ey's 12 Individual Times: 22.09, 26.34, 25.81, 27.72, 24.90, 22.61, (28.94), 23.97, 20.28, 22.31, (16.90), 24.03
17:02:26 <+Nibblr> j`ey's Average: 24.00, Best Time: 16.90 Worst Time: 28.94
sq-1


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 13, 2010)

(1:35.77), (1:18.80), 1:28.50, 1:27.01, 1:26.70 = 1:27.40

1:31.46, (1:47.85), 1:47.67, 1:35.77, (1:18.80), 1:28.50, 1:27.01, 1:26.70, 1:39.19, 1:47.18, 1:42.44, 1:27.41 = 1:35.33
PB everything


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2010)

My response to Sam's crazy avg500s was to see how many I could do before feeling like I wanted to die. I got to 100.
*Average of 100: 8.10*
Best Single: 6.50
Best Avg5: 7.47
Best Avg12: 7.71


Spoiler



1. 7.85 (-4, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (5) / (0) / (-1) / (-3) / (1) / (-4) / dUUU
2. 7.69 (5, 3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (1, 2) / (2) / (-5) / (0) / (-5) / (-1) / (-1) / UdUU
3. 8.99 (3, -3) / (1, -5) / (5, 0) / (3, 4) / (5) / (-2) / (2) / (0) / (-1) / (-4) / ddUd
4. 7.20 (4, 1) / (0, -5) / (1, 4) / (6, -2) / (-1) / (0) / (-5) / (-1) / (6) / (6) / dUUd
5. 8.99 (1, -2) / (3, -4) / (-1, 5) / (4, -4) / (4) / (-5) / (-1) / (4) / (3) / (6) / ddUd
6. (9.99) (-5, 1) / (-3, 1) / (-1, -4) / (2, 3) / (-5) / (6) / (-4) / (-3) / (-1) / (4) / UUdd
7. 7.39 (0, 2) / (2, -3) / (-4, -3) / (5, 3) / (5) / (5) / (-1) / (3) / (4) / (-2) / Uddd
8. 7.63 (5, 6) / (1, 5) / (6, 6) / (5, 0) / (0) / (3) / (-2) / (0) / (-5) / (-5) / dUUd
9. 8.97 (-5, 5) / (5, -4) / (-5, -5) / (3, 1) / (-4) / (1) / (0) / (1) / (1) / (-2) / UdUU
10. 9.77 (-5, -5) / (-2, 3) / (4, 2) / (-5, -2) / (3) / (-2) / (1) / (-3) / (0) / (-2) / UdUU
11. 8.70 (0, 1) / (5, 6) / (1, 5) / (6, -5) / (-3) / (4) / (-2) / (-1) / (-1) / (0) / dddU
12. 7.84 (0, -1) / (3, 2) / (-3, 3) / (2, 3) / (2) / (-5) / (-1) / (5) / (6) / (-1) / UUUU
13. 7.31 (-3, -1) / (2, 1) / (6, -3) / (0, 4) / (-2) / (-5) / (-1) / (2) / (0) / (-4) / dddd
14. 8.41 (-4, 4) / (6, 4) / (6, -5) / (3, 2) / (-2) / (5) / (-2) / (0) / (-1) / (2) / UdUd
15. 8.59 (-1, 4) / (4, -4) / (3, 4) / (1, -1) / (-4) / (-4) / (4) / (5) / (-3) / (2) / UdUd
16. 7.97 (4, 1) / (-4, 1) / (0, 1) / (4, -4) / (-1) / (-2) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / (-1) / UdUU
17. 8.14 (-2, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -2) / (-3, -2) / (4) / (-4) / (6) / (-4) / (6) / (5) / ddUU
18. 9.17 (2, -4) / (-5, -1) / (6, 3) / (-2, 2) / (6) / (-4) / (4) / (0) / (-4) / (3) / ddUU
19. 8.05 (2, -5) / (-2, -5) / (2, 4) / (2, -5) / (-4) / (6) / (-5) / (-3) / (4) / (0) / dUUd
20. 7.77 (-3, 0) / (2, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 6) / (4) / (3) / (3) / (6) / (-4) / (5) / UdUd
21. 7.99 (-5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 5) / (-5, 2) / (4) / (-4) / (6) / (1) / (3) / (-1) / dddd
22. 7.15 (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (6, 5) / (4) / (6) / (2) / (4) / (-2) / (3) / Uddd
23. 7.15 (-2, 1) / (5, 1) / (-5, -2) / (4, 2) / (3) / (2) / (5) / (6) / (1) / (-2) / UdUU
24. 7.50 (2, 2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (5) / (3) / (0) / (-5) / (-1) / (-5) / dUdd
25. 7.99 (4, -3) / (1, 1) / (4, 2) / (4, -3) / (-5) / (2) / (1) / (0) / (-5) / (-3) / dddU
26. 8.47 (3, -5) / (-4, 2) / (0, 5) / (-4, -1) / (6) / (-1) / (5) / (6) / (-2) / (4) / dddU
27. 6.77 (5, 6) / (-3, 6) / (-4, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4) / (0) / (-2) / (-4) / (5) / (-5) / UUUd
28. 8.29 (-3, 5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 3) / (4) / (-2) / (-5) / (1) / (6) / (1) / ddUU
29. 8.08 (5, 3) / (5, 0) / (4, 4) / (1, 3) / (0) / (0) / (1) / (0) / (3) / (-5) / UdUU
30. 7.79 (-4, 3) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -1) / (0, 6) / (5) / (-4) / (-1) / (-3) / (-2) / (-5) / ddUU
31. 9.20 (6, -5) / (1, 6) / (5, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-1) / (-3) / (3) / (-1) / (-1) / (-4) / dUdU
32. 7.31 (-5, 4) / (2, 3) / (1, 1) / (3, -5) / (0) / (5) / (4) / (0) / (-3) / (5) / Uddd
33. 7.99 (-2, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (-3) / (0) / (-2) / (-3) / (-1) / (0) / UUdU
34. 8.32 (5, -2) / (0, 5) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 4) / (-3) / (5) / (0) / (2) / (0) / (3) / UdUd
35. 8.52 (-3, 4) / (4, 4) / (-2, 6) / (-4, -5) / (-4) / (6) / (1) / (-5) / (3) / (2) / UdUU
36. 9.20 (-1, 5) / (5, 5) / (2, 5) / (4, -4) / (6) / (3) / (2) / (-1) / (-2) / (1) / Uddd
37. 8.78 (6, -1) / (5, 6) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 4) / (-4) / (4) / (0) / (6) / (-5) / (-4) / UddU
38. 7.12 (2, -3) / (1, -4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 3) / (1) / (5) / (2) / (0) / (3) / (-5) / UUdU
39. 8.31 (0, 3) / (-1, -3) / (1, 2) / (3, -5) / (-1) / (2) / (6) / (-2) / (2) / (-4) / UUUU
40. 7.29 (1, 3) / (1, 3) / (-2, 3) / (6, 5) / (0) / (-5) / (-3) / (2) / (-5) / (5) / UdUU
41. 8.08 (-5, 2) / (0, 1) / (2, 5) / (5, -5) / (2) / (-1) / (0) / (1) / (2) / (1) / dddU
42. 8.74 (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (-1, 6) / (-4, 5) / (0) / (-5) / (-5) / (4) / (3) / (-2) / UUdU
43. 7.69 (5, 5) / (2, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 1) / (0) / (-4) / (-3) / (6) / (-1) / (-2) / ddUU
44. 8.20 (-1, 4) / (1, 5) / (3, 5) / (-5, -3) / (0) / (5) / (6) / (2) / (-2) / (-5) / dUdd
45. 7.15 (-2, -2) / (-1, 1) / (3, 2) / (5, 5) / (6) / (-3) / (-4) / (5) / (2) / (5) / Uddd
46. 7.88 (1, 4) / (-5, 6) / (4, 6) / (2, -4) / (0) / (-5) / (-4) / (2) / (2) / (-2) / dUUU
47. 8.40 (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (4, 1) / (4, 3) / (6) / (4) / (2) / (-5) / (2) / (3) / UUdU
48. 8.59 (-3, 6) / (5, -5) / (4, -3) / (0, 1) / (6) / (2) / (-5) / (5) / (-4) / (2) / dUUd
49. 9.13 (0, 5) / (-5, -4) / (-5, 5) / (6, -3) / (1) / (-2) / (-5) / (1) / (-5) / (2) / dUUd
50. 8.48 (-1, -4) / (2, 1) / (-2, 2) / (6, 4) / (1) / (2) / (-5) / (-4) / (4) / (-3) / dUUU
51. 8.07 (1, 2) / (2, 6) / (-2, 4) / (6, 3) / (3) / (4) / (1) / (6) / (-1) / (-3) / dUUd
52. 7.28 (-4, -1) / (5, 0) / (1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3) / (-2) / (-2) / (-1) / (-2) / (4) / UUdd
53. 7.09 (-2, -1) / (0, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -1) / (6) / (3) / (4) / (0) / (-4) / (-1) / UdUd
54. 9.31 (-3, 6) / (1, 5) / (-1, 2) / (-4, 4) / (6) / (-5) / (2) / (-3) / (-5) / (-1) / dUUU
55. 7.32 (-4, -4) / (4, 5) / (-5, -3) / (3, 5) / (-3) / (5) / (6) / (1) / (4) / (1) / UUUd
56. 8.72 (-5, 6) / (-5, -1) / (0, 4) / (6, 6) / (5) / (1) / (0) / (0) / (-2) / (-3) / UdUU
57. 8.39 (0, -1) / (3, -1) / (-2, 5) / (3, -5) / (1) / (1) / (6) / (-2) / (5) / (-2) / UddU
58. 7.22 (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (4, 5) / (6) / (-2) / (1) / (-3) / (1) / (1) / UUdU
59. 7.21 (0, -1) / (1, 1) / (-3, 2) / (-4, 4) / (5) / (1) / (-5) / (1) / (4) / (-4) / dddd
60. 8.60 (-5, 4) / (2, -2) / (3, 3) / (1, 6) / (1) / (-5) / (-3) / (-2) / (-3) / (0) / UUdU
61. 8.15 (4, 3) / (-3, 3) / (3, 6) / (1, 2) / (4) / (-5) / (-3) / (1) / (0) / (3) / Uddd
62. 7.85 (-2, 2) / (-5, 6) / (3, 3) / (4, -1) / (2) / (1) / (-3) / (0) / (3) / (1) / dUdU
63. 8.09 (1, 1) / (4, -2) / (-3, -5) / (5, 6) / (-2) / (4) / (-4) / (2) / (5) / (-3) / UUdd
64. (6.50) (-1, -1) / (1, 0) / (4, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-4) / (1) / (-1) / (-3) / (4) / (-4) / dUUU
65. 8.91 (4, 4) / (5, -2) / (2, 5) / (5, -5) / (-2) / (-2) / (6) / (1) / (6) / (0) / dddd
66. 8.99 (-4, -4) / (2, 0) / (5, 3) / (5, -2) / (6) / (5) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / (-1) / ddUd
67. 8.70 (2, 4) / (-3, 3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 3) / (6) / (-3) / (-5) / (-1) / (-4) / (-1) / dUdU
68. 8.72 (6, 1) / (-4, 4) / (2, -1) / (-4, -4) / (6) / (1) / (-4) / (-3) / (-3) / (1) / dddU
69. 9.06 (1, -3) / (6, -4) / (1, -3) / (4, 4) / (3) / (-3) / (6) / (-1) / (-5) / (-1) / dUdU
70. 9.01 (5, -4) / (2, -4) / (-3, -1) / (-5, 5) / (4) / (-5) / (5) / (4) / (-3) / (4) / UdUd
71. 8.49 (3, -4) / (2, 4) / (6, -2) / (-4, 1) / (-2) / (2) / (1) / (-4) / (6) / (-5) / UdUd
72. 8.28 (5, 2) / (3, -1) / (6, 6) / (3, 1) / (-3) / (3) / (3) / (3) / (3) / (6) / UUdd
73. 7.23 (1, 2) / (-5, -1) / (2, 5) / (3, -1) / (-3) / (-1) / (5) / (-5) / (-5) / (3) / UUUd
74. 7.99 (0, 2) / (4, 3) / (2, -2) / (1, -5) / (-1) / (1) / (3) / (-2) / (1) / (-2) / UddU
75. 9.12 (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 5) / (5, 6) / (-1) / (5) / (-2) / (3) / (4) / (-3) / ddUU
76. 7.90 (6, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -4) / (1, 6) / (-3) / (5) / (0) / (5) / (1) / (2) / UddU
77. 7.79 (-4, 1) / (3, 1) / (-4, -4) / (3, 4) / (4) / (2) / (-3) / (-5) / (-4) / (2) / dddd
78. 7.61 (5, -3) / (-4, 1) / (-5, -1) / (2, 5) / (6) / (-5) / (-2) / (-4) / (-2) / (-2) / UUdd
79. 8.71 (1, -3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-5) / (-2) / (4) / (2) / (0) / (4) / ddUU
80. 7.93 (-2, 2) / (6, 5) / (4, -1) / (-4, 2) / (-3) / (-4) / (6) / (1) / (-3) / (0) / UUUU
81. 7.93 (-4, -4) / (5, 0) / (6, 5) / (2, -3) / (-2) / (-4) / (5) / (3) / (-4) / (5) / dUUU
82. 8.14 (-3, -5) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 6) / (3, 0) / (-3) / (5) / (2) / (-5) / (1) / (4) / dUdU
83. 7.64 (2, 2) / (-4, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, -5) / (2) / (-5) / (-5) / (4) / (2) / (-2) / UddU
84. 8.32 (6, 2) / (6, 3) / (6, -3) / (2, 3) / (-2) / (-4) / (6) / (-1) / (4) / (-2) / dUdd
85. 8.03 (5, 2) / (-5, -1) / (5, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2) / (-3) / (1) / (-1) / (4) / (6) / dddU
86. 7.57 (6, 6) / (-2, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, -1) / (3) / (2) / (6) / (3) / (0) / (-1) / UdUU
87. 7.79 (2, -2) / (1, 6) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 2) / (1) / (0) / (-5) / (0) / (-2) / (-4) / UUdd
88. 7.21 (-5, 1) / (1, 3) / (-4, 6) / (0, 1) / (4) / (3) / (5) / (-3) / (2) / (4) / UdUU
89. 7.86 (1, 4) / (-3, 6) / (-4, 6) / (3, 3) / (6) / (-4) / (-5) / (2) / (-4) / (1) / UUdd
90. 8.06 (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (2, 6) / (6, -5) / (4) / (-5) / (5) / (3) / (5) / (4) / UddU
91. 7.42 (4, 4) / (3, 5) / (-2, 5) / (3, 0) / (-1) / (-1) / (-4) / (-3) / (-3) / (-1) / ddUd
92. 6.85 (4, 4) / (3, 5) / (1, -5) / (0, 0) / (-5) / (4) / (4) / (-5) / (-3) / (-5) / dUdU
93. 8.00 (0, 1) / (-4, 4) / (-5, -5) / (4, 3) / (-2) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / (4) / (-4) / UUUU
94. 7.55 (2, 5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (1, -3) / (6) / (6) / (-5) / (3) / (4) / (4) / UUdU
95. 8.25 (-5, 4) / (6, 6) / (-2, -1) / (1, 1) / (-5) / (5) / (3) / (1) / (0) / (3) / dUUU
96. 8.04 (5, 3) / (5, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 5) / (-2) / (4) / (-4) / (0) / (-5) / (-3) / UUUU
97. 9.61 (-5, -5) / (4, 3) / (1, -2) / (4, -4) / (6) / (-3) / (3) / (-2) / (2) / (0) / UdUU
98. 7.19 (2, 2) / (-5, 3) / (-4, 5) / (4, 4) / (-5) / (-1) / (1) / (1) / (-5) / (5) / UUdU
99. 8.58 (-5, 1) / (-1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (6, 3) / (3) / (4) / (2) / (2) / (3) / (0) / ddUd
100. 8.17 (6, -4) / (-5, -5) / (4, -4) / (-5, -3) / (-1) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (-3) / (-5) / dddU


----------



## r_517 (Oct 13, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> My response to Sam's crazy avg500s was to see how many I could do before feeling like I wanted to die. I got to 100.
> *Average of 100: 8.10*
> Best Single: 6.50
> Best Avg5: 7.47
> Best Avg12: 7.71


 
It turns out that I'm just too bored. do some slow solves first to warm the hands up, and then to solve hundreds will not be that tough.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 13, 2010)

Average of 100 PB: 12.82



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-13-2010 18:30:36

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.82
Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 9.17
Worst Time: 16.89
Individual Times:
1. 12.06 L' R2 B2 D2 L2 R F L2 U2 B' F2 L R' F' D2 U R' B U2 B F2 D' R B L'
2. 12.22 F D L' B' F2 R' B' L' R' F2 D' R' U' L' B2 D U' L R B2 F2 L R2 B2 U'
3. 12.83 L' U' R' B F' U2 F' R' B F2 L U' B' F L R' F' L F U' L D' F2 D2 L2
4. 12.25 D2 R D B2 F' D2 B D U F' L' R2 D F2 L2 D2 U R D L R' U' L' D2 F
5. 12.64 L' B2 F2 D U' F' U' F L' U2 B R B2 F' L' R D2 U F' R B' F' L' R' D'
6. 11.95 L2 B' F L' R B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 U L2 R2 D U R2 F D L2 R D2 U2 R
7. 13.39 B2 U2 B D L R U' B' F D U2 F2 R U B' F' L' R' D' R' D2 L' R' B U
8. 12.80 U' L2 B' D' U' F D' U2 R2 B' D' U' R B' U' B F2 L' F' U' L B2 L U' F2
9. 13.88 F2 D' F2 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D U' R' B2 F' R2 D' B
10. 13.03 B' U' L D2 L R' D' R2 B F' L' F L' R' D U L2 U2 L' F2 D U' L R2 U2
11. 11.78 R' U' L' R D' B2 D' L2 R' B' R2 D R U2 R' D2 U R B' D2 L' R B D' L
12. 13.81 L' R2 U' F D' F R' F' L R' B2 D' U R B L2 R' B F' L2 R2 F' D R' D
13. 15.24 B2 F D L2 R2 B F' L R' D B2 L R' F L2 R' B L R' B F L' B D' F'
14. 10.52 F' L' R F R' F L R' D' L U' L2 R D' F2 R2 U B F L B2 F L R U
15. 15.02 D2 F' D' L' F L' B' F D U' R2 F2 D2 U F D2 F R2 U' L' B' F2 D' U2 F2
16. 11.67 U' B' F2 D U F U F2 R2 D' U' R' B F R U2 B F2 U L2 R D' L D' U
17. 12.06 B' D' U' B' F2 R2 D' L U2 R' D2 R B' D U2 B' L' R' B R2 D' L2 D' U F'
18. 13.30 L2 B' R2 D U B' F2 L2 R' B2 F' L R2 U B2 F U' B2 L R F2 L' D2 L' B
19. 14.97 L2 R' B D' U' R B F2 U' F' D' L D U2 L2 U2 R2 D' U R2 B2 F R2 F2 U2
20. 11.62 L' R2 B2 F2 D' U' L B' F' U L F L' F' L' B2 L' U2 L2 R' B F2 L U2 L2
21. 12.89 L2 R B' L R2 F R2 D F' R D2 U L2 R2 F' L2 R' F2 D2 U' R' F' D' F2 L
22. 13.98 L2 R D L D2 R B2 F2 R' B' F' L' R B2 F D U' R' D U2 L F2 L' D2 U2
23. 13.72 D2 F' D F' D L' R' D U2 B' F L' D' U2 L B L' R B F2 L' R D2 B' F2
24. 14.84 B U2 F D U2 L R' U2 R' D' U' F D L2 U L2 D2 U' F R' D' B2 L B2 L
25. 13.73 F D L' F2 U F2 D' U' B' F D U2 R' D F' L R D L' U2 L B D U2 F'
26. 13.59 B L' U' L2 R D' U B' L2 D R2 B2 D L' R2 B F2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' F' L U
27. 16.89 L' R B F D2 U R' F' L' F L' U L R2 U2 L2 F D L R' B2 F' L2 B F'
28. 13.08 D U F' U L' D L' D U' B' F R2 B2 L' B' D U' L2 U' R' B' U R D U2
29. 12.20 D B' F2 L B' D' U2 L2 R U B' F D L2 B F2 U' L' R' D U B2 L' R B
30. 13.61 L R F' D2 U F D' L R B F2 L D' U L' R B2 L' F2 R D2 B' F2 D' U2
31. 12.59 L F R2 B' F2 D' U2 B F D F' L' R B F2 D' U' R' F L2 D2 U2 L2 B' R2
32. 11.97 U' B2 L2 R D' U2 L' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' R' F' U2 B' F L2 D' L' D' B2 F'
33. 12.38 U2 L R2 U2 B' D' L R2 D' F' U2 B U' R B2 L' B F' R2 D' U' B D' U B
34. 11.27 B2 F2 D2 B' F' D' U F2 D' U' L' F2 L' R B' D2 R2 D' U F D' U' L' R' D
35. 11.45 U B U2 F' R D2 U L2 B L2 F' L D U2 L' R' B U L2 D' U2 F L U2 F'
36. 14.44 U2 B2 L R B' R' D U2 L' D' B2 D R D' U B' L' R2 D U2 L R' B U2 F
37. 13.20 R D2 L2 R2 D B' F' L2 R' B' U B' F2 R2 F2 D U' F' D2 B2 F' U2 L' D U2
38. 13.39 B2 R2 B D2 U B U2 B' L' D' R' D U B R F L' R D2 U L B' R2 B' U
39. 10.38 L' R' D' U' L2 R' F D2 B2 D' L D2 L2 D' U L' R' D' U' F2 R U2 F' U B'
40. 9.70 B U2 B2 F' R U' B' D2 R F2 D' F R' B D2 L R' D' U' B F2 L2 R' F2 U'
41. 10.86 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' U F' R2 D' U' F U2 F2 U2 L' D' U R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B R
42. 13.42 B2 F2 D2 U' R B' U B2 F2 L R' D L B D2 U B' U' B2 F R2 D' R D' L
43. 12.39 L' R2 D B L' R' F' D U F2 R B' F2 U R B F L2 D2 R U' L2 R B F
44. 13.05 R U B2 F2 L R' B F L' R2 D' L' R U' B2 F2 R2 F' D' B' F2 L2 R B' R
45. 14.09 F' U2 F' D2 U' B2 F D F L R B R B2 F D' U L U2 F D2 U2 R' D' U
46. 13.25 B2 D' U F2 L B R2 D' U' L' D U F' R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' D R2 U2 L B' L
47. 13.14 U' L2 F L' B2 F' L2 B' D' F D2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' R'
48. 11.44 L R U B' F' L R2 D' L' F2 L' R2 B L' B' F R' F' L B R B2 L2 F' R'
49. 14.38 D' U L B F D U' B' R' D2 F2 U2 L B L2 R2 U R F D U2 B' U B2 U2
50. 13.67 U' L' U' L' R F D U2 B2 D2 R2 D B F' R F' D2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' R' D' B'
51. 11.08 D2 U2 R F' D U' L B' D U' R2 D' U2 L F2 R F2 D2 U' F' L B' L' F' D2
52. 13.97 B' F U F L R B2 D' U' L' R2 U' F' D2 B F2 L2 R2 D' F U R' U' L F
53. 13.64 U' F' U L2 D' L' R' F' D2 U2 B' F2 U' B2 F' D U R2 D U L' R D L2 R2
54. 15.00 U L R' D' U' L' R D2 B2 L2 R D U' L R B' D U' R B2 F2 L2 R U' B
55. 14.92 L R2 B F' D2 F' D B2 F' D2 L' B' F U' B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L' U L' R' F2 U'
56. 9.61 D U L2 R2 B F2 D U R' F2 D2 L' F R2 B R' D2 B U L D2 B' F2 U' R
57. 13.22 D2 U2 F' L' R2 B L2 B2 L2 B' F L' U' F2 D2 B2 F L' F2 D2 L U' R' B L2
58. 10.08 B' L2 F2 L' R2 B F' L' R U F' D2 B F' U B2 L B2 D' U2 L B2 F L R'
59. 14.41 F L2 U L2 R2 D2 R' B L' R2 U' L' R2 U L R F' R' U2 B2 R2 F' R F2 L2
60. 13.34 F L' D' U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 L D B' F L' R2 D U B D2 U' R B R' D' L2
61. 11.70 U2 L B' R' D U L2 D B F L D' U' L R' F U' F D2 U F R2 B U B2
62. 13.11 D' L' R B' D2 U' F L2 R D2 U' B' F' L B' L2 R B L2 D' U' F U' R' D'
63. 11.14 B' L F2 L R2 B2 F' R U2 B2 L' R B' F' D2 B L B L' R U' L R B' U
64. 11.97 L2 U B' F2 D U2 B L2 D' U L' R' D U B' D F' R' B F2 L R B' L F'
65. 13.45 R D' B L' R B R2 B' F D' U F2 R' B D2 B' D' B2 R B' L2 R B' F2 U'
66. 12.47 U B D' B' L2 R B2 D' L2 B F L2 R2 F' R2 B L D' L B' F' L2 U B' U
67. 12.02 D U F2 U2 B D B D2 B R B D R' B F L2 D2 B L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U'
68. 12.56 D' L' F2 D L2 R2 U L' R2 D L' R' F' L2 R' F2 U2 R D R2 F D' U' F D2
69. 12.09 B' F L2 R' D U' L B' R' B L2 R2 D2 R' U' L B' F L R B' D2 U' B' F2
70. 13.81 F' L' D2 U' F' U L B L' D' R B2 F D U2 B F' L' B' D U B L' B F
71. 11.94 R U2 L2 D' F D2 B' F L R U' L2 R F' D' F2 L' B2 F' D' U L' R' U' L'
72. 13.08 F' U2 L2 R2 B' F2 D L' F D' B2 F2 D' U' L B2 D2 L' D' L2 U' R' D' U2 B'
73. 12.09 D2 B2 F' D2 U F2 D' R D2 B' F' L D' B F L' R' B' L2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 B2
74. 11.48 L R2 D U2 B D' U2 B F2 D2 L2 B2 U L R U2 R2 B2 D2 L' R' B' F' R' B'
75. 11.94 L R' D' U' B F' D F2 L R' F' D2 B' L2 F2 D L' R D U F2 L2 B D' B2
76. 14.25 U' L R D2 B F U' F2 L D U L' D' U' F' L2 D' U B2 D' F U2 B2 F' R'
77. 10.76 B' D U B' F2 L R D2 R B2 D2 R D U2 L2 B' F D2 U R' U2 B L2 R2 F'
78. 10.86 U' R' U' L' B' U' L R' D2 R' D' U L' B D' B' F D2 U' L R' D2 B2 L2 R2
79. 15.19 F R B2 F' D R' B R2 F L' B' F' L F' U' B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R D R2 D2
80. 10.67 D U F L R2 D2 U' L2 R' D2 U2 R' U B F2 D' L2 D' U2 F' L' R' B' D F2
81. 11.30 L' R D2 F' D2 U F2 U F L R2 D2 F D' U' R' D2 U2 L' D U F' U2 B D'
82. 14.44 B' F L2 U' B2 F D' U B2 L U' B F' U2 F L R2 B F' L R D L B2 F'
83. 11.61 R2 F' R' D' U2 R F2 R' F' R B' D U' R' D U2 L' R' U' R' D' U L' D' F2
84. 14.70 D B U F D2 U2 B' L' R' B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U' L D L' R2 D U' B2 F2 L2
85. 15.70 D' F2 D U L2 B2 L' B' F2 L2 R' B2 F U F2 L2 B2 F' D L2 D U2 L' D' U2
86. 13.97 D2 U L D2 U' R' B' F L B F R' D L' R' D U2 L' R' F' D' B' D' B' F'
87. 14.33 B' L R D' B' F2 D' U2 F' R2 B' D' L2 B' F' L B U' L B' F' D U2 B R
88. 10.77 D2 U B2 F2 D2 U2 L R B2 F L R D' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 L' R' B' F' U'
89. 13.94 R' D2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D U L2 B D' B' F' L R' F' L' R'
90. 12.50 L' R' B F D2 U' L' R B2 F U2 F L' R2 B' F L' R D2 B2 F2 R' B F2 R2
91. 13.91 F2 D' U' F' D2 U' B2 R' D' B' L2 R B' F' D U2 B R U B' U' B2 F' U' F
92. 11.76 F R2 B F2 L2 R D2 U' R2 D' U2 B' F2 L R B2 D B' F R2 D R' D2 U2 F2
93. 13.33 F2 L' R F2 L' R2 D2 U L2 R' F' U R U2 L' F2 R' D2 F D' U R' F L' R'
94. 13.53 B2 F' D' U L' D' B' F' D U2 L' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R D' U2 B' F U2 R' F
95. 12.67 L R F' L F L R2 B' F' L D U2 L R' B2 U L2 R F U' L2 D' R2 D' U
96. 13.03 L D' U' R' U' B' U2 F2 L R' B' F D' R B2 U B F2 R' D' B F R' B2 F
97. 9.17 B2 F2 U2 B' L D R' B2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 L' U' L F L B2 D L' R' B2 U F'
98. 13.28 L' D2 U2 R' D2 B' F2 D2 U2 R U B2 F' L' R U R2 D' U B' L2 U' F2 L R'
99. 14.17 D R' B2 F2 L' F' D2 F L' B' R' F L2 D2 U2 B2 F D' U' L R' D U' L' B
100. 11.53 D' L R' U' L2 B D U' L' R2 U' B2 L' B R' U' F2 U' L2 R' B' R' D2 B' R'



I broke my old 13.78 a100 yesterday to 13.20 and now 12.82. That's almost a second improvement in one day. Dayan Guhong...

Only one PLL skip: 11.xy.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2010)

2.01 computer 2x2 single

F U2 R' U2 R U' F2 U' R

x R2 U' R U R' (5)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F U (17)

17/2.01 = 8.45 tps = sup time x 4 =


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 13, 2010)

4x4x4:

Statistics for 10-13-2010 16:02:30

Average: 42.15
Standard Deviation: 3.29
Best Time: 34.02
Worst Time: 59.98
Individual Times:
1.	37.62	Uw B' F U2 B2 Fw D L Rw' R D Uw2 F' U F' Uw2 L2 R B' Fw' F D' Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' U2 R' F2 D Uw2 U' L2 R B' R F' Uw
2.	43.12	L Uw' F' U2 Rw' U Fw' U2 Fw U R B' F2 U' Fw' F' U' L Rw2 R Fw D L2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw F R2 Uw' L' B F Uw' Rw2 F Rw' Fw2 Rw2
3.	43.29	U R' D2 Uw2 U' Rw' B' L' R' Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 D Uw U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw F L Rw2 R' Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' U Rw Fw2 D' Uw' U2 L2 R U L2 Rw' R U
4.	46.13	L' B2 L' Fw' L2 F Uw' L Rw' R2 F R' Fw' F Rw' F U' Rw D U' B F' D2 L Rw B' Rw2 Uw R' D' Uw2 F2 R' B F' L Rw2 F2 L Rw2
5.	44.13	B2 Fw' F' Rw2 Uw U B D' Uw' U F D' Uw U L2 Rw' R' D2 Uw2 B F' D' L Rw' D' Uw2 U Fw' F' Rw2 F2 U Fw' L D2 U' R D' U' R'
6.	(34.02)	B Uw2 L U' L' Fw2 L2 R2 D Uw' U' L' Rw R2 Uw R' U2 Fw' F Rw2 D' L Rw2 B2 Fw D B F2 Rw' B2 Uw' L' Rw' B' L2 D' Uw U Rw2 Fw2
7.	49.14	U L R' B2 Fw2 D' Rw2 B Fw' F' L2 Fw' U' Fw2 U B' Rw D2 B L R' Uw' U L2 D Uw2 Fw L' Rw' R' B' Fw F2 D' Uw U B2 R2 B2 D
8.	37.54	R2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw F' D L2 Uw' U2 R F2 U' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D Uw R' B2 L' Rw B' Uw' B D' Uw' U R' B Fw2 F' D Uw U' B D' Uw2 L' D
9.	(59.98)	Rw' F2 Rw2 D Uw' F' R2 U2 B Fw2 F' D' F' D' Uw U' Rw Fw Rw2 F L' Rw' R Fw2 F L' Fw2 F' U' L' R' Fw' L2 Fw' Uw B' R B Rw2 R'
10.	43.97	L B' D R2 Fw2 L Rw' R' F2 Rw' Fw D2 Rw' B F2 R D' U2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw' Rw R B2 Rw Fw2 F2 U Rw' D' Uw2 U R2 F2 D' Uw U2 L2 Rw2
11.	38.39	F L' B Uw' Fw' Rw D2 U' B Fw2 F D' Uw2 U Fw' Rw' R B' L2 Uw U F2 L Fw Uw' U2 R B2 Fw' U2 F' Uw Fw Rw' B Fw' D Uw' F2 L
12.	38.20	L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 F R2 D2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw U B Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 D2 L' Uw L2 B' Rw' D2 L Rw2 R2 D2 Fw' Rw R D2 B2 U2 B' Fw Rw Uw

I used my mini qj which is over a year old and which I thought was just rubbish a few months ago 

I can't wait to get a dayan and catch up to Dan, Feliks, Haixu, Syuhei, Giovanni, Erik, etc...

Also, I had a 17 second reduction on the 34 or something with no PLL parity, so I know I still need to improve on my 3x3x3 stage :/


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dayan is awesome. FOR SRS


----------



## plechoss (Oct 13, 2010)

So, I also calculated my tps on 2x2 simulator too and it turned out pretty good 
Average of 12: 2.42


Spoiler



(0.72) R F R' F' U' R/ x2 y U' R' F R U R U' R' F' U = 13.88 tps
(3.28) U' F2 R U F2 R F2 R F2 / z U' R' U R2 U2 F U' R' F2 R U' F2 R U2 R' U' = 4.87 
1.93 U' F' R U' R' U2 R2 F2 / x' U' R U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' U = 9.326
2.86 U2 F U R2 F' U R' U' R' / z2 F U' R U R' U R' U R U2 R' R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 U2 = 8.04
2.57 U2 R U F' U2 R U F U / x2 z' U' R U' y' R2 U' R' R' U R U2 R2 F R F' R U' = 6.22
1.95 U2 R2 U F U F2 U' R U2 / z U R' U R U R U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R = 8.20
3.07 F2 R U' F R' U F R2 U' / y2 U R U R' U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 = 6.18
2.56 R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U F R2 U' / x2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U R' U R U R' U L' U' L U' = 6.64
2.35 R2 U R' F R F2 U' R U2 / R' U' R U B' R' U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' = 7.65
1.88 F R' F' R' U2 R2 F U' F' U / z' y R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2 U = 9.57
2.06 U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U' R2 U' / R2 U R' U R U' R' U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' U = 8.25
3.03 R U2 R' U R U F' U R2 U' / z U' R' U R U' R2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 = 8.25
average - 8.08 tps


also, 2.83 average of 100 on a real one


----------



## Shortey (Oct 13, 2010)

3x3OH
Average of 12: 15.70
1. (13.30) U' L' B' R2 D' B' R2 D U2 R2 D R D2 B L R2 F2 D L' D R F R F' D 
2. 14.77 F D2 U F' L F2 L' B R L F2 R2 U2 L R' D2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 D F2 U F' 
3. 15.73 F2 D2 B U2 F R2 B L D L2 B2 L2 B2 L' R D2 L R2 D L B2 R U' F' R2 
4. 15.74 L2 D R' B F R2 L' F' L F B' R2 F2 U F' R U F D2 U' R U2 R2 U2 L' 
5. 15.52 B R D2 F2 U2 B' R' F D' F2 B' D U' R2 F B U2 L' B' D B' D2 R U D 
6. 16.18 F B' U' F' U F2 L F2 B U' L' U2 L2 F B R F' L R2 B' L' R' F2 D2 L' 
7. 15.50 L' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' F2 U' B L' R U B' R D' L' R F2 U2 F2 L F' D' L 
8. 16.42 B' F D2 B U D' L' U2 L' D2 L' D2 F' U2 F2 B' D' L U L B' F L2 D2 F' 
9. 16.15 R' U2 B2 F L D2 L R D2 F2 R' L2 F' D2 R2 L' B U2 D' L' R B F2 R' D' 
10. (16.67) D' U2 F R F R2 F' R' L' B' L' U' R2 D' L D' F2 B R2 L' F R' B2 U' D' 
11. 16.22 U' L' U2 L2 F2 L U2 R' L' F2 R2 B' R2 L' F2 U' R2 L D' U2 L R B' F2 D' 
12. 14.72 U L2 D B2 U2 D2 R' D2 U' F B2 U' D' F2 U2 B F D L2 R U B2 U' B' F2


----------



## Anthony (Oct 14, 2010)

5.41 2-gen 3x3 avg 12.

And lol 2x2 solution.

Scramble: R2 U' F U2 F R2 U' F R U2 
Solution: y' U R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U z' U R' U' R 
2.34


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 14, 2010)

Floppy cube Average of 5 1.95
(6.55), 2.13, (0.80), 1.32, 2.41 = 1.95


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 14, 2010)

11.65 2 gen average of 12

(10.14)
10.34
12.42
10.37
10.80
11.03
12.47
11.66
13.08
13.02
(14.32)
11.34

best average of 5: 10.51
(10.14)
10.34
(12.42)
10.37
10.80


----------



## Faz (Oct 14, 2010)

Did some 2gen

(3.35), 4.51, 4.03, 4.16, 4.95, 3.51, 4.05, (5.23), 4.59, 4.21, 4.26, 4.29 = 4.25


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 14, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Did some 2gen
> 
> (3.35), 4.51, 4.03, 4.16, 4.95, 3.51, 4.05, (5.23), 4.59, 4.21, 4.26, 4.29 = 4.25


 
2 Gen is popular now after erik's video but I suck at it


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 14, 2010)

Mirror Blocks Average of 5
(3:29.16), (1:57.82), 2:16.56, 2:35.96, 2:33.71 = 2:28.74


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 14, 2010)

56.12, 57.99, 57.93, 1:06.44, 56.82, 1:08.08, 55.73, 1:03.03, (1:08.42), 1:07.06, (54.87), 1:05.91 = *1:01.51 Average of 12*
First 5 solves are *57.58 Average of 5*
All sub-1s were parity free apart from PP in the 55.73. The rest were double parity except just PP on the last solve
So that's 5 OPs and 7 PPs


----------



## plechoss (Oct 14, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 110/110
best time: 11.04 - oll skip 


Spoiler



11.04 U2 B2 U' L' R D' L' F L' U2 L2 B2 D B R D L2 U2 L' D U B2 F' L' U2


worst time: 21.98

current avg5: 16.69 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 14.07 (σ = 0.66) 


Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.07
1. 14.69 R L2 B2 R' U R D B' U' F2 L' B' F' R L' U2 B F D2 F2 U D' B' F' L 
2. 13.16 B U' L R2 F D2 U L2 D2 U2 L F L' B2 F' R' D2 F' L2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 F 
3. 14.36 U2 F U L U2 B' D' U2 B L' R2 D' L' B R2 L U2 D R D2 R' L2 D U' B2 
4. (15.44) R2 F' R F U' R' D F R2 B U' B2 D L' U' R2 U' F' D L2 D B' L' B' R 
5. (12.71) B' F2 U' D L' D F U F2 B2 R D2 U2 B' D' F2 R U' R D2 F' B2 U F U'


current avg12: 15.73 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 14.78 (σ = 1.28) - I also had another 14.78 avg12, but with 4 pll skips 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.78
1. 15.44 F' D2 L' F' D2 B2 F U2 R2 F B2 R2 L F B' U' D' L B R F2 B D R2 U' 
2. 14.81 L R B2 R' U L' D2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 F L' B F2 L2 B' L2 R F2 L2 U2 D F 
3. 16.17 D' U' L2 R' D2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 U R2 D2 F R' F U L' F' B D' L R' D' B2 
4. 13.63 B' L D2 L B2 R D L2 U R B' U2 D F B2 R2 D R' L' D2 B2 U2 R' D' F' 
5. 16.32 L' F' L D2 R' F R B F2 R B' F' L' R2 B2 L F2 B U' R2 D2 F R B' U2 
6. 12.53 B R2 L2 U D2 L' U2 R B R L' B D' L' U' B2 U2 D2 R F2 L' R2 D U2 L2 
7. 14.04 L2 F' B' L D2 F' R2 D U2 L U D' R2 L2 D' U' B' L2 D U2 F L2 D R2 B 
8. 15.73 U D' F R2 F R2 L' U' B' R2 B' D' L' B' F R' D2 B' D U' L2 D' R U R2 
9. (18.88) B R2 L' U' F' R' F' B' U' B F U2 D' F2 R B2 F' L2 B2 F' R' B F U' L 
10. (12.26) L2 R' F2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' R F2 U2 R U2 F2 L' F' U2 B2 L2 F' R L' D2 L2 U 
11. 15.93 R' U' R' U R2 L2 F B2 D' R' L2 U2 B2 U R U2 B2 U2 B F U2 D L' F L 
12. 13.22 D U L' D L U' B L' B' F' L2 R F2 D' U R' L U2 B2 R F' B U' R2 L2


current avg100: 15.73 (σ = 1.80)
best avg100: 15.66 (σ = 1.76)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.66
1. 17.42 U2 B' L' B2 F2 L2 R' F' B U' B L2 B L2 R2 B2 D' U B D L' R2 U F2 B 
2. 16.06 R B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L R2 B' U' L2 B F2 L B R' L2 F' R B' L D2 F L D2 
3. 14.50 D B' L' R' U L D' B' F D L' B2 L' B2 R2 B' F2 R' D' F' L2 D F' B U 
4. 15.35 L D' R2 D' U F2 D2 R' D U2 L' R D U' L F2 B D B' L U2 R' B F D 
5. 14.99 F B R' B F2 D R' F2 L' R2 D2 U L' R' F' B2 U F B2 U2 R' B U' R2 D 
6. 14.23 U' L' D' R2 L' U' F D2 U2 R' U D L2 F2 L F' R' U2 D2 F D' U' R F' D2 
7. 18.27 F B D F L B2 U' L' F2 D F B L2 R U L2 B L R F L F2 R2 D' U2 
8. 14.12 U D' F2 U2 F' U F2 B L D' F2 D B2 R B' F U L2 D' U R F2 D U R 
9. 16.26 D' F U' R2 F2 B' U' F2 B U' B F U D L2 B2 L R D R D2 F B2 R' U 
10. 14.33 F' D U' F2 L2 D' B2 R' U2 R2 D L' R2 U' D' L R B U2 F B D U' L' B2 
11. 14.03 R D' F2 L2 U' D L' F B2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 R L' F U2 L' R' B' L D2 
12. 14.04 U R2 L2 B D B2 L2 R' D2 L B2 U' D2 L' F' R2 U' D F' R' U2 B2 U F' L 
13. 13.36 F2 U2 D F' R2 L' B2 L' U' F D' U B D F2 R' F U2 D2 B' R' F L U2 D2 
14. 16.66 D' B D2 R F L R2 D' B L' U' B' D B2 D F' D' R U2 L' B D B' U2 L 
15. 21.67 F2 B D R F2 R B' R' U B' R' L2 U' B2 U' F' L' F U' F' D F B U F 
16. 17.55 U' D2 B' F' U2 B2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F B D2 U' R B' L F' R2 D' B L' U2 
17. 18.45 L D2 L U' D R' B L2 F2 U R F' B2 U F B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D L' F U2 
18. 15.76 F' B D2 R' L' F2 R' U' D B2 U F B' L U B2 F' D2 R F L D R U D 
19. 16.15 R F' L2 R' B R2 F' D R U2 B2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U' B F2 D2 L U D F D2 
20. (11.04) U2 B2 U' L' R D' L' F L' U2 L2 B2 D B R D L2 U2 L' D U B2 F' L' U2 
21. 15.20 F2 L U' R B2 D2 F2 B U' D2 F2 U F U R' D2 R2 F D R' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 
22. 15.97 B' L D R2 D2 L' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D B R F R D' B2 U F U' D B D' U2 
23. 13.47 R2 L B' F D B' L2 F' D' B L R' B L D2 U' F2 L2 R F2 U' R' D' R2 L' 
24. 17.90 D F2 L R2 U R' B2 R2 D' R' U' R2 F' U2 F D2 R' L F' B2 R' F' B L' B 
25. 15.42 R B' F R2 L' F2 R F L' D' B' L' B2 U' R2 D F B' L2 B' F U' L B' U' 
26. 15.29 U L R2 F' B' R D U2 F2 L F2 U B' U D R D2 L U R2 F U' F2 R B2 
27. 12.57 R F U2 L2 D L' F' L' U B' D' F U2 L2 F' L' F D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' U2 
28. 16.05 L2 F D B D2 F2 U L' B2 F' L2 F' L U' R2 F L F L' R' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 
29. 14.72 R' D F D2 L' F' U B2 R2 B' L F2 R' L' F' D U2 R B F2 U L' R' F R' 
30. 15.67 B F2 L2 R2 U L2 D' F D L U2 F2 U' F' U D' R B2 L' B' D L' F R2 L2 
31. 18.90 B' F2 D2 U' F L' U F' U' D L2 U2 D2 F L2 B D F' B' D2 R' F' L' U' D2 
32. 16.38 U' F L2 R' F' R' L2 U2 D2 L U2 L R' D2 U2 L D' R2 B F U B D2 L U' 
33. 16.32 B R' U2 B2 D' B' L2 F2 B L U F R2 F' U' F2 R2 D R2 U L R' D2 R' F 
34. 15.71 L2 F L' B L' U' B F2 L' R2 D F' D2 U B2 D' U' F' U' L B D' B' L R2 
35. 15.01 U' F' L2 F' U' L2 U' B U2 B2 L R U R2 B' R2 B D' R' B U2 F2 R2 U D 
36. (21.98) B F' L' D2 R L U B L2 U' D R' B2 U D' R2 B U' D F L' U L D' U2 
37. 18.13 L B2 F L2 R2 U2 D' B L D L2 D' U2 L2 F' B2 R2 D L U F D2 L' B D 
38. 12.46 F D' U' L R B' F2 R U' L D' B' R U2 R' B' R F2 R2 B2 R D2 L' U' R 
39. 16.31 B' R' D' U2 L' U L' B' R2 U B' D L D' F B2 R' D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 
40. 16.61 R2 F2 U F D B2 L2 B2 L' R2 U F2 D U F R2 L' B2 L' U' R' L2 U2 D' L' 
41. 14.56 R2 L B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 U L' D2 L' D' L2 F2 R2 B R D' L' U D R L2 U' 
42. 16.94 U' F2 U' F' D' L D2 F2 L2 F U B U' L B2 R2 F R D2 B2 U2 R' L2 D2 R 
43. 14.33 F B U R' L2 B U2 R2 D' U L D' R2 D L' U2 F D2 U' F' L2 R2 B' D2 B' 
44. 18.89 L' U L' F' B2 U F2 D2 U' B U L' U R' L2 B' F2 U D' B L U L D2 B2 
45. 15.81 L' F2 L' U' L2 F2 R' F' R' L2 D2 L B R U B' F2 R L' U R U B D2 U' 
46. 13.65 B2 U B2 F D' U R' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 L R2 U' D2 L U' B' D F2 U L U' D2 
47. 15.60 B2 U B R2 U2 D' F R2 U' F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 D' U' B2 R' U' F U2 L' 
48. 17.85 B R' L B' R F L U D' R U F' R2 U2 B' U2 R U2 B R2 U2 F B2 L D 
49. 15.11 R D B2 D' F2 B U' B' L2 F B' L' D F' R B' R' B2 R2 U2 B L2 F' R L' 
50. 16.06 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R F' L2 B' U2 F2 B' L2 R2 F D2 F' D' R2 U' L D' U2 L2 R 
51. 13.67 U2 D' F U D R2 F' U D' F' B U' F B2 U' F2 L R2 U D F2 D2 L' B F 
52. 13.10 B F2 U D B2 R U' F' D' U L D2 F D F2 D' R L' D F' U' L U F2 L2 
53. 17.49 R2 B R2 D' B2 L R' B2 D' L' D' F L' F2 R2 B R2 D2 B' U2 L' B F L B 
54. 14.48 F' R' B2 U2 F2 B' R B2 L2 B2 U F L2 D B' R2 F2 D2 F' B2 R F' R L B 
55. 16.63 U D R D2 L' B2 D B U F L F B2 L2 U L' D' B2 U2 B2 R U2 B' L F' 
56. 19.22 R2 F B2 U' L' B L2 F2 D2 B R U' F D' F' L2 D2 R U' R D' B' U' R L' 
57. 14.08 L D' F L2 D2 U F L D' U2 L F' R2 L' U2 B' U F2 R2 D' F' D' B' U2 R 
58. 18.06 L' U D2 B U D2 F B' D' L' F R' F2 B' R D' L' B2 D' R' D2 R' D2 U' F' 
59. 14.21 B D2 F2 D B F L R B D R' B' F U2 L F' D2 B F L R B2 D2 F' L2 
60. 16.12 F2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F' R U F' R' L F' R' L' U F2 B' R' B' L R' 
61. 16.34 R2 L' F U' B' U' L B' F' D2 B' L' R' B2 F2 U' F B' U' B U2 B' R D2 R 
62. 14.94 D' B2 F R' D R L' F R' U F' R U D L2 F' R L D2 R' L' D' R B D2 
63. 16.50 B' U' F2 R2 D U' F' R' F R U' L' B F' L' F' U R U R F2 D R2 B U 
64. 14.23 B' D2 U2 B R' L2 U2 D' R D U2 B R2 D' L R D' F' L2 R B U' R L' B 
65. 15.44 F' D2 L' F' D2 B2 F U2 R2 F B2 R2 L F B' U' D' L B R F2 B D R2 U' 
66. 14.81 L R B2 R' U L' D2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 F L' B F2 L2 B' L2 R F2 L2 U2 D F 
67. 16.17 D' U' L2 R' D2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 U R2 D2 F R' F U L' F' B D' L R' D' B2 
68. 13.63 B' L D2 L B2 R D L2 U R B' U2 D F B2 R2 D R' L' D2 B2 U2 R' D' F' 
69. 16.32 L' F' L D2 R' F R B F2 R B' F' L' R2 B2 L F2 B U' R2 D2 F R B' U2 
70. 12.53 B R2 L2 U D2 L' U2 R B R L' B D' L' U' B2 U2 D2 R F2 L' R2 D U2 L2 
71. 14.04 L2 F' B' L D2 F' R2 D U2 L U D' R2 L2 D' U' B' L2 D U2 F L2 D R2 B 
72. 15.73 U D' F R2 F R2 L' U' B' R2 B' D' L' B' F R' D2 B' D U' L2 D' R U R2 
73. 18.88 B R2 L' U' F' R' F' B' U' B F U2 D' F2 R B2 F' L2 B2 F' R' B F U' L 
74. 12.26 L2 R' F2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' R F2 U2 R U2 F2 L' F' U2 B2 L2 F' R L' D2 L2 U 
75. 15.93 R' U' R' U R2 L2 F B2 D' R' L2 U2 B2 U R U2 B2 U2 B F U2 D L' F L 
76. 13.22 D U L' D L U' B L' B' F' L2 R F2 D' U R' L U2 B2 R F' B U' R2 L2 
77. 16.81 U R' L' D' F' L' B2 F L2 R2 D2 F D' U F2 R' U' B' D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F L2 
78. 17.61 D U L B R2 L' B' D U2 L' D2 U R2 F' R F2 L' D L D' B F2 R' D F' 
79. 17.24 U2 L' B D' F L2 B F' R2 D' R2 U D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' D R' B' D2 U L2 R2 
80. 17.61 B2 L2 F' D2 R L B2 L' R' U' D' F2 R' F B' R D L' R' D2 B' F2 L' B F2 
81. 15.75 D2 L2 R' U D2 L D U2 L' B2 R2 L U2 D' R D L B' U L' U' L2 B' D B2 
82. 13.98 U' R2 F' L' R U R B U2 L' R2 B2 D F R' B' F2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B D U' 
83. 19.20 B2 R' U' R' U' B F' L2 D B' F2 R U2 L D2 U' F2 L' D2 R D' B' U D R2 
84. 15.19 R L U R2 D B2 D' U2 R2 D R F B U D' L2 F2 U2 R' F D L R2 F' U2 
85. 18.46 D L' B F U' L2 B D L2 D U' F R' U2 F D2 R' D F2 R' U F U2 B' L 
86. 14.02 U B F R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 D' L D B' D2 R2 B' D' L2 B' U F2 D2 F2 U 
87. 14.87 F' R U2 D2 B2 D2 R F' R' D B2 U2 R D R' F' U' D' B' L2 B U2 D F2 U' 
88. 15.07 B L' F L2 U R D2 F L' R' U' B2 D B2 F' L' D' F2 U2 F' R2 L' F2 U2 F2 
89. 16.90 R' F' B L2 D L2 B U' L' F B2 U B2 F L2 U2 L U2 L D2 F' L2 F2 L F' 
90. 15.05 L2 R U2 F' U R2 F D2 F R D2 U' B F R2 B R2 D B' L' U2 F2 U B' U' 
91. 15.59 L2 B U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D R2 L' F L' F' D L R' F' D L D' L2 B2 U2 
92. 14.20 B R' D L2 U2 F2 B U2 B2 F2 U2 D' F' R' D F2 L2 R2 D' L R' F' B2 D' L 
93. 15.10 B2 R2 U R' L D' L2 R' U' R2 L' U' L2 F2 B R U2 F2 L R' U' F' U L' D2 
94. 15.96 B' F2 U L U L2 D B L2 D' R' D' F B U2 F' L' B U' R2 D L U2 R2 L 
95. 17.21 F B2 U' F L D L2 B' F2 L B L' D2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 U L2 F U' L' B L 
96. 14.69 R L2 B2 R' U R D B' U' F2 L' B' F' R L' U2 B F D2 F2 U D' B' F' L 
97. 13.16 B U' L R2 F D2 U L2 D2 U2 L F L' B2 F' R' D2 F' L2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 F 
98. 14.36 U2 F U L U2 B' D' U2 B L' R2 D' L' B R2 L U2 D R D2 R' L2 D U' B2 
99. 15.44 R2 F' R F U' R' D F R2 B U' B2 D L' U' R2 U' F' D L2 D B' L' B' R 
100. 12.71 B' F2 U' D L' D F U F2 B2 R D2 U2 B' D' F2 R U' R D2 F' B2 U F U'


wtf, my previous best avg12 was 15.5x, and avg100 was 17.0x (I haven't done one in a while)
also, since everyone is doing <R,U> subsets -
Average of 12: 5.24 (one-handed)


Spoiler



1. 5.48 R' U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U R 
2. 6.22 R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R 
3. 4.64 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 
4. 6.07 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R 
5. (10.65) R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R 
6. 5.45 U R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U R U 
7. 5.87 R' U R U2 R2 U' R U R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R U2 R' 
8. 4.57 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U R' U R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
9. 6.52 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' 
10. 2.55 R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R U R U' R 
11. (2.27) R2 U R U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R U2 R 
12. 5.03 U2 R U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U2


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 14, 2010)

My Clock practise for today is done. Really good 
*Average of 100: 7.69* PB
Average of 50: 7.49 (solves 28-77) PB
Average of 12: 7.33 (solves 43-54) (PB is 7.31)
Average of 5: 7.09 (solves 44-48)
Single solve: 5.63 (solve 36)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 7.69
1. 7.86 (0, 5) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 6) / (0, -4) / (-4) / (-4) / (-1) / (5) / (0) / (3) / UdUU
2. 6.01 (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (4, -3) / (4, -4) / (-1) / (3) / (-1) / (3) / (1) / (-3) / dUUU
3. 8.37 (4, 6) / (3, -2) / (5, -2) / (3, -2) / (-2) / (-2) / (-1) / (-2) / (6) / (-2) / dddd
4. 7.73 (6, 4) / (3, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -2) / (-1) / (6) / (4) / (3) / (-4) / (2) / dddd
5. 8.13 (-2, 0) / (-1, 6) / (-5, -5) / (1, 4) / (3) / (-2) / (-4) / (6) / (1) / (0) / dUUU
6. 8.61 (-2, -2) / (4, -2) / (1, -5) / (3, 5) / (4) / (-5) / (5) / (3) / (3) / (6) / ddUU
7. 8.13 (-3, 1) / (0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (6, -4) / (0) / (-1) / (2) / (3) / (3) / (2) / UdUU
8. 8.44 (-1, -4) / (5, 4) / (4, -3) / (4, 2) / (3) / (-1) / (-4) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / UUUd
9. 8.43 (-2, 0) / (5, 6) / (3, 1) / (-5, -2) / (-1) / (-4) / (5) / (2) / (-4) / (-5) / ddUd
10. 7.48 (-1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1) / (-5) / (-3) / (4) / (4) / (-4) / UdUd
11. 8.39 (-4, 0) / (2, 5) / (-5, 3) / (1, 5) / (0) / (6) / (-1) / (-1) / (-4) / (0) / UUdU
12. 7.71 (1, 2) / (3, 4) / (-2, -5) / (1, 6) / (0) / (6) / (-5) / (0) / (-2) / (1) / UdUd
13. 7.37 (-1, 4) / (0, -5) / (2, -3) / (-1, 2) / (5) / (5) / (-5) / (0) / (6) / (6) / dUdd
14. 6.92 (-1, 6) / (5, -1) / (-1, -1) / (0, 2) / (1) / (3) / (-1) / (-4) / (1) / (2) / dddd
15. (DNF) (5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, 3) / (-1, 4) / (6) / (-1) / (-1) / (0) / (4) / (-1) / UUUU
16. 8.03 (-5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (5, 3) / (2) / (3) / (-1) / (4) / (-2) / (4) / UUdd
17. 6.67 (5, 1) / (0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-5, 0) / (-5) / (1) / (-4) / (-2) / (6) / (-4) / dddd
18. 7.69 (4, 5) / (3, 4) / (-3, -5) / (0, -5) / (-5) / (-4) / (5) / (-4) / (0) / (-5) / dddd
19. 8.87 (-5, 4) / (-4, 3) / (-5, -1) / (-5, 5) / (3) / (-1) / (2) / (4) / (-3) / (4) / UddU
20. 7.18 (5, -5) / (-4, 1) / (2, 2) / (3, -3) / (-4) / (-5) / (5) / (2) / (5) / (4) / ddUU
21. 8.67 (-5, -4) / (1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, -3) / (-3) / (4) / (6) / (-5) / (-5) / (5) / dddU
22. 8.11 (-5, 2) / (2, -3) / (0, 1) / (-2, 1) / (5) / (3) / (0) / (-1) / (4) / (3) / dddd
23. 7.85 (2, 5) / (-5, 5) / (-3, -5) / (5, 2) / (-4) / (4) / (-3) / (-3) / (2) / (-4) / dUdd
24. 8.61 (-5, 4) / (0, -1) / (-1, -3) / (2, 0) / (4) / (6) / (-5) / (-1) / (-3) / (0) / UddU
25. 8.27 (0, 3) / (-2, 6) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0) / (-2) / (-4) / (-1) / (3) / (4) / UUUd
26. 7.46 (3, 1) / (-2, 1) / (4, 1) / (5, -5) / (-4) / (-3) / (-2) / (-3) / (3) / (4) / dUdd
27. 8.77 (6, -2) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4) / (-2) / (0) / (2) / (1) / (2) / dUdd
28. 8.01 (4, 4) / (3, 5) / (1, 5) / (6, -5) / (-5) / (6) / (-1) / (4) / (6) / (3) / UUUd
29. 7.89 (-2, -2) / (-5, 2) / (-1, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-3) / (3) / (6) / (4) / (6) / (-2) / UddU
30. 7.10 (0, 1) / (-2, 2) / (5, 2) / (6, 5) / (-3) / (3) / (2) / (4) / (-5) / (-2) / dUdd
31. 6.75 (4, 0) / (-5, 4) / (2, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2) / (5) / (5) / (-2) / (-2) / (2) / UdUd
32. 7.50 (-5, 6) / (-3, 6) / (-4, 0) / (2, 4) / (2) / (0) / (3) / (5) / (0) / (-4) / UUUU
33. 8.37 (6, 0) / (2, 5) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6) / (3) / (2) / (4) / (5) / (4) / UUdU
34. 7.43 (-5, -2) / (1, 4) / (6, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-3) / (1) / (-3) / (1) / (3) / (-3) / UdUd
35. 7.24 (-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, 5) / (6) / (-5) / (6) / (3) / (6) / (6) / ddUd
36. (5.63) (5, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, 5) / (4) / (2) / (0) / (-5) / (0) / (0) / UUdd
37. 8.08 (6, 4) / (-3, 5) / (-3, 1) / (6, 4) / (-3) / (-4) / (-1) / (0) / (3) / (2) / UUdd
38. 7.69 (5, -2) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 1) / (-1, 4) / (-3) / (-2) / (-3) / (-1) / (0) / (-1) / Uddd
39. 7.62 (0, 5) / (5, 6) / (-4, 2) / (-4, -2) / (5) / (-5) / (4) / (4) / (2) / (0) / dddU
40. 7.81 (3, 6) / (-4, -5) / (4, 3) / (-1, 4) / (2) / (-5) / (5) / (-5) / (-5) / (0) / dddd
41. 7.03 (-2, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 2) / (2, -3) / (-1) / (-4) / (4) / (-5) / (-5) / (1) / UddU
42. 7.69 (6, 1) / (4, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 2) / (3) / (-5) / (-5) / (-2) / (0) / (6) / UddU
43. 7.54 (-3, 2) / (-1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (2, 1) / (-4) / (-2) / (-3) / (-3) / (5) / (3) / dUdd
44. 6.91 (0, 1) / (6, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, 5) / (1) / (-4) / (1) / (2) / (-3) / (5) / dUUd
45. 8.08 (4, -5) / (2, -3) / (5, 2) / (-5, 4) / (1) / (-1) / (-2) / (5) / (1) / (-5) / dUdU
46. 6.92 (-2, -1) / (-1, 4) / (0, 6) / (0, 6) / (4) / (-1) / (4) / (-4) / (-1) / (4) / UddU
47. 6.68 (6, -4) / (-4, 3) / (-4, 0) / (6, 5) / (-4) / (-3) / (2) / (0) / (5) / (-5) / dUUU
48. 7.43 (3, -2) / (6, -1) / (2, -5) / (0, 5) / (1) / (1) / (-1) / (3) / (-2) / (1) / dUdU
49. 7.32 (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-1) / (4) / (3) / (-5) / (4) / (0) / dUUd
50. 7.63 (3, -5) / (0, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-2) / (4) / (-4) / (5) / (5) / (-4) / dddU
51. 7.31 (-2, 2) / (-4, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 2) / (2) / (0) / (-3) / (-4) / (0) / (0) / UdUU
52. 7.55 (1, 3) / (3, -3) / (4, 5) / (-1, 1) / (-3) / (-3) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / (1) / ddUU
53. 7.50 (2, -5) / (6, 6) / (1, 2) / (4, -3) / (5) / (5) / (-2) / (4) / (1) / (-4) / ddUd
54. 7.17 (5, 0) / (6, 3) / (4, 5) / (0, 0) / (-1) / (-4) / (5) / (4) / (5) / (-2) / dddd
55. 7.78 (3, -4) / (-4, 3) / (-5, 6) / (-1, 0) / (2) / (0) / (-2) / (6) / (5) / (0) / ddUd
56. 7.61 (6, 1) / (1, 4) / (0, 6) / (-1, 0) / (-2) / (6) / (-1) / (3) / (-4) / (0) / dUUd
57. 7.62 (1, 5) / (-4, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-3, 6) / (6) / (-4) / (4) / (3) / (-1) / (4) / dUdd
58. 6.90 (-3, -2) / (0, 3) / (-5, 0) / (1, -1) / (6) / (-1) / (-2) / (0) / (-3) / (-1) / dddd
59. 7.61 (4, 5) / (6, 2) / (4, -3) / (-2, 2) / (3) / (4) / (6) / (2) / (6) / (4) / UUdd
60. 7.27 (-5, 3) / (5, 0) / (-5, 1) / (6, 3) / (6) / (-1) / (-3) / (-2) / (4) / (-2) / dUUU
61. 8.04 (-4, -1) / (3, 6) / (-2, -5) / (6, -2) / (2) / (2) / (-5) / (-4) / (3) / (-3) / UdUd
62. 7.21 (4, -4) / (4, -4) / (4, -4) / (3, -5) / (2) / (-5) / (5) / (-3) / (4) / (-5) / dddU
63. 7.61 (4, 2) / (2, 0) / (3, 4) / (2, -3) / (-4) / (1) / (5) / (4) / (3) / (-5) / dddd
64. 6.95 (-4, 2) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 4) / (1) / (6) / (1) / (-5) / (-3) / (2) / dddd
65. 6.97 (-1, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0) / (6) / (1) / (6) / (3) / (6) / dUdd
66. 8.60 (5, 0) / (1, -3) / (-4, 1) / (3, -1) / (-1) / (-2) / (-4) / (-1) / (5) / (0) / UdUd
67. 7.52 (-2, 2) / (6, 1) / (-1, -1) / (-4, 1) / (-1) / (3) / (-5) / (4) / (6) / (6) / dUdU
68. 7.30 (6, -5) / (5, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0) / (1) / (-5) / (-2) / (0) / (0) / UdUU
69. 6.91 (3, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -3) / (0) / (2) / (6) / (-3) / (-4) / (1) / ddUd
70. 8.52 (-2, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 2) / (0, 6) / (6) / (1) / (-5) / (-1) / (-4) / (-4) / dddd
71. 7.73 (-4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (6, -1) / (2, -4) / (-5) / (5) / (4) / (2) / (-3) / (-4) / UUUU
72. 7.93 (5, -3) / (6, 2) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -5) / (3) / (-1) / (-1) / (6) / (2) / (1) / Uddd
73. 6.76 (0, -1) / (-2, -3) / (3, 5) / (0, 6) / (-1) / (0) / (-1) / (0) / (5) / (6) / UUdd
74. 7.98 (5, -1) / (2, 4) / (0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (5) / (-1) / (2) / (0) / (-5) / (4) / UdUd
75. 7.95 (2, 5) / (6, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, 5) / (-4) / (-2) / (-1) / (0) / (-4) / (5) / ddUU
76. 7.27 (-5, -2) / (-2, -5) / (1, 5) / (-4, 2) / (-5) / (6) / (1) / (3) / (-1) / (-3) / Uddd
77. 7.64 (5, 4) / (-2, -3) / (-1, -5) / (3, -2) / (-2) / (-5) / (1) / (2) / (6) / (-5) / dddd
78. 8.54 (5, -5) / (1, -2) / (0, -5) / (2, 2) / (-5) / (-4) / (5) / (0) / (6) / (6) / UUdU
79. 8.01 (-2, 3) / (-2, -3) / (3, 1) / (6, 5) / (-1) / (-1) / (3) / (3) / (-2) / (-4) / dUUd
80. 7.25 (-3, 4) / (5, 6) / (5, 2) / (-5, 2) / (3) / (0) / (2) / (-2) / (-2) / (1) / dUdU
81. 7.58 (-5, 6) / (-2, -4) / (3, 5) / (-2, -1) / (1) / (-3) / (5) / (-3) / (-2) / (-4) / dUUU
82. 7.95 (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (4, 6) / (-2, 0) / (5) / (0) / (2) / (5) / (2) / (-5) / dUdd
83. 7.93 (3, 1) / (-3, -5) / (-4, 0) / (2, -4) / (2) / (0) / (-1) / (4) / (5) / (5) / UUdd
84. 8.73 (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (2, 2) / (6, 1) / (5) / (-1) / (3) / (4) / (6) / (2) / UUUU
85. 7.89 (-5, 6) / (0, 4) / (3, 1) / (5, -2) / (-4) / (1) / (-5) / (-1) / (2) / (4) / dUdU
86. 7.47 (-1, -5) / (-2, -5) / (1, 4) / (3, -2) / (-5) / (4) / (-5) / (6) / (-4) / (2) / ddUU
87. 7.49 (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-4) / (2) / (-1) / (6) / (0) / (5) / UUUd
88. 8.14 (1, -2) / (1, 0) / (-3, -1) / (3, 5) / (1) / (1) / (3) / (4) / (0) / (5) / dUdd
89. 7.69 (-2, 4) / (3, -5) / (-5, -1) / (-5, 5) / (2) / (-2) / (2) / (-3) / (5) / (6) / UUdd
90. 8.52 (6, 0) / (-2, -4) / (6, -4) / (2, -1) / (1) / (3) / (-5) / (0) / (4) / (-1) / dddU
91. 8.01 (-1, 4) / (-4, 1) / (2, -1) / (2, 2) / (-1) / (3) / (-3) / (2) / (5) / (4) / dddd
92. 7.35 (3, 4) / (5, 6) / (1, -1) / (4, 3) / (-2) / (6) / (-2) / (1) / (2) / (-5) / UUUU
93. 7.69 (-2, -2) / (4, -1) / (4, 5) / (-3, -5) / (0) / (-5) / (-3) / (4) / (4) / (1) / dUdU
94. 6.79 (-4, -4) / (4, -4) / (-4, 1) / (-3, -4) / (-4) / (-3) / (-2) / (0) / (2) / (3) / UddU
95. 8.31 (-4, 1) / (3, 2) / (0, -5) / (-5, 6) / (5) / (3) / (-1) / (0) / (-2) / (3) / dddd
96. 7.84 (1, 6) / (-4, 6) / (-4, -5) / (-3, -1) / (6) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / (6) / (1) / UUdU
97. 7.50 (6, -4) / (-3, -1) / (3, -4) / (5, -4) / (1) / (6) / (5) / (4) / (-5) / (5) / UdUd
98. 8.12 (1, 3) / (4, -5) / (6, 5) / (-2, 1) / (0) / (2) / (-1) / (-2) / (-3) / (2) / UUUd
99. 7.12 (-3, -2) / (1, -5) / (-3, -5) / (-4, 4) / (5) / (-4) / (-4) / (-2) / (-1) / (2) / UdUd
100. 7.99 (2, 2) / (-5, -2) / (-2, -5) / (2, 6) / (0) / (3) / (6) / (4) / (-1) / (6) / dddU


----------



## Toad (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the way you guys keep updating me with your progress and I just keep you in the dark...


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 14, 2010)

11.54, 12.76, 10.95, 13.18, 13.04, 11.15, (9.70), 12.79, 11.40, 11.40, 10.56, (14.35) = 11.88 Avg of 12
I did not expect to achieve sub-12 anytime soon :O


----------



## SpiderSwede (Oct 14, 2010)

plechoss, UWR avg100?

PS co sie stało z forum?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 14, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I love the way you guys keep updating me with your progress and I just keep you in the dark...


Your choice. You'll just have nothing to complain about when you get sup-15 average at UKO because for all we know that might be good for you


----------



## plechoss (Oct 14, 2010)

SpiderSwede said:


> plechoss, UWR avg100?
> 
> PS co sie stało z forum?


 I dunno if it's UWR, I think it might be. 
nie wiem co się stało z forum, ale mam nadzieje że to szybko naprawią


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 14, 2010)

Anthony has 2.53 avg100.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> Anthony has 2.53 avg100.


 
I knew Anthony was good at OH, but not THAT good.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol :fp at myself. I thought you were still talking about 2x2


----------



## Shortey (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> Lol :fp at myself. I thought you were still talking about 2x2


 
Hehe.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 14, 2010)

YESSS!!! Sub-45 avg5 on 4x4!!!!!!!!!    wooohooo 

42.98, 43.83, 47.97, 55.02, (42.75) = 44.93

Awesome!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> YESSS!!! Sub-45 avg5 on 4x4!!!!!!!!!    wooohooo
> 
> 42.98, 43.83, 47.97, 55.02, (42.75) = 44.93
> 
> Awesome!


Stop right there, thank you very much.
I need somebody with a human touch


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 14, 2010)

I will stop if I get this as avg12


----------



## r_517 (Oct 14, 2010)

Clock Avg of 500: 8.18s
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 5.29


Spoiler



1.	DNF	u=4,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / u=6 / u=4 / d=2 / dUUd
2.	8.32	u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=3,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=1 / UdUd
3.	8.22	u=5,d=2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=2 / dUdd
4.	8.06	u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UUUU
5.	10.77	u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2,d=2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-3 / Uddd
6.	7.48	u=5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=4,d=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UdUd
7.	8.52	u=2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=-2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=3 / dUUU
8.	8.19	u=2,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=0 / UUdU
9.	12.02	u=6,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=6,d=5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=5 / UdUd
10.	7.39	u=-5,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=2,d=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=-2 / ddUU
11.	7.65	u=3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=3,d=5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUdU
12.	8.42	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UUUd
13.	9.94	u=-5,d=1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUUU
14.	7.60	u=-1,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dddU
15.	7.48	u=1,d=-4 / u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=0 / dUdd
16.	8.89	u=-5,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=2 / d=2 / dUdU
17.	9.22	u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=0 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-2 / dddU
18.	8.67	u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=3 / UdUU
19.	7.84	u=2,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-1 / dUUU
20.	8.64	u=4,d=-4 / u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dUdd
21.	7.59	u=4,d=5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UdUd
22.	8.41	u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=-1 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-5 / dUUU
23.	8.09	u=2,d=0 / u=4,d%


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 14, 2010)

For somebody who never does 3x3x3 outside of competition, and hasn't practised hardcore in a very long time... I am most pleased with this random avg 100. Worst time of 21.93 is also pretty good for me... I normally mess up far more than that. Avg 12 - 17.04 and avg 5 - 15.87. Meh, 5 isn't so good but the 12 is quite nice.

Statistics for 10-14-2010 22:12:36

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.20
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 13.90
Worst Time: 21.93


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	18.52	R2 U2 L' R' U' L2 U' R F2 L' D' B L' R D' U2 B2 F D' B' U2 R U' F' U2
2.	18.27	D' L R' F2 R2 B' F2 L' U' L R2 B' F R' F2 R B F U2 R B2 F' U L R2
3.	21.63	L B' F L' B' L2 F2 L' B L' R' B' D' U' L R2 F' R' F2 L R' D L F L'
4.	17.21	L2 F' D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D L' D' B2 F2 D2 B' F' D' U R2 B' F2 L R F' L2 R'
5.	17.08	L R' F2 L2 R2 D' F' D2 F2 L D U B L' D' L2 D' B' U F R' U2 B' L R2
6.	21.88	U2 L' B F L' R D2 U B2 R' B U2 R' F' R2 D2 L R U' L R2 U B' D2 B'
7.	17.11	D' U F D U' B2 R2 B' F2 D2 U L2 R2 U R' B' D' B' F2 D U' B F' U2 F2
8.	18.02	B2 F2 R B' D2 B' R' B' L' D2 U2 L R' B2 F' D' B L2 F2 U F' L2 R D2 F'
9.	16.77	D' U2 B' L B2 U2 R' B' U R2 U F U B F R2 B' L B F' U2 B2 L F' R'
10.	18.19	F R' F' D U L R D U' B' D' U' B2 D B' F L' D' B' F2 R2 B' F2 D2 B
11.	18.05	B R B2 F D U' B' F D2 U B' F' L D B F' L2 D F' R B F2 U2 L U
12.	19.78	B' F' D2 U L2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 U L R B2 F2 D2 U2 B F2 D U2 L' R D U2
13.	13.90	D2 B' R' D U R B' D F' D2 F2 D' U' L' D L R2 D' U' L U B2 R' D R2
14.	19.66	F D U2 R' B' L' R' B' L2 R B D' U2 L R' U2 R U' B' F' L' R B2 R B
15.	21.08	B U B' F2 L2 R' D' U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R D' B' F D R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' D'
16.	16.66	U' L2 U' B2 D2 U2 F U L R2 B D' U L2 B' D U' B' D2 U L' R2 D U' R
17.	16.16	U2 L R U' L' B2 F L U2 R F D U2 B L' R' U' R2 D U F D' U' F L'
18.	18.03	D' U L2 R2 B F' L R B2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F D2 B' F2 R D U R F D' R
19.	17.44	F2 U' B F L D' U' L R2 D B D2 U2 F2 U B' F2 U' B2 L D F2 D L2 R2
20.	18.25	U B2 F' U L2 B F' U F U' F2 D2 B' D U2 L2 D2 B' D' F2 R2 D2 U' R' U
21.	21.08	R U L B R2 D' L R2 F' U B2 L2 U2 L' D' U' L R U F' D2 U2 F R2 U2
22.	19.16	L B2 F' U' F D2 U L R' U B2 F' D' U' F' D2 L' F U B' R U' B F2 U
23.	18.41	B F2 L' U' L' R2 D L' D2 U' L R2 F2 U2 R B2 L' R2 B' R F2 L R' B R2
24.	17.81	R2 D B' F L' R' F' D U2 B2 L2 R D' L2 B D2 F L U R2 U2 B' F R' B2
25.	17.72	B D' U' R B' F' U B' L' R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' F' D B L' B2 F2 D' B2 F U
26.	17.61	L' F2 U2 F' U2 F D U' R2 B F L R2 B' F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' U' R' D U2 B'
27.	15.43	F' U' R' F2 L2 R2 D U R2 U' B2 F' R B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B F' L' D' L U
28.	21.31	B' F D2 F2 L' R2 F' R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U R D2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R F2
29.	17.71	D2 L' U' B L F L2 R2 U2 B' D F2 D' B2 L' R' B2 U' L2 R B' D U L D
30.	17.40	F' L D' R2 U' L R' D2 U B' L' R' F' D2 B2 F L2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F' L2 R
31.	19.56	B' L B' R2 U2 L R F' R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' R2 B2 D2 U' F' L U R' F L2
32.	14.09	L2 R B' U2 R B' D2 U' L R2 B R2 B D2 U2 F D' B F' D R2 B' D' L2 R2
33.	17.19	F D2 U' L2 B F' D U L2 R' F' L2 B F2 L' U2 F2 L' B' F L2 U2 L' B2 F'
34.	14.13	L2 R' D U' B2 F' D L2 R2 U2 L' R' D2 U B2 L2 B' F2 L' R2 B2 D2 U' R' D'
35.	16.30	R F2 D2 U2 L' R' B2 F' R B' D L2 R B' R D U F2 D2 L' F' U2 L2 B' L'
36.	17.30	L2 B2 D' U' R' D2 U2 B' L D L R2 B F' D2 U F D2 L2 R2 U B2 F' U L2
37.	19.68	L R' D' L D2 U2 B' D B' L2 R' D L' F L2 R D2 U' B' D' F' U2 R2 F' U2
38.	18.81	F L2 D' U B2 L2 R D' U' B F2 D2 F' R' D2 L' R2 B' F2 D' F L' B' L R
39.	19.19	D R U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 B' R U' L' D2 U2 L' R2 U2 B' R' D U2 B2 D'
40.	19.90	U2 B' F2 R B' F D' F L' R B2 D2 U' L D B L2 D U2 R B' F' R' D R2
41.	18.97	D L B F R2 U2 R' F L B2 D2 U2 L' B D U2 B F' D L' R' B F' D' B
42.	18.58	F2 D2 U' R2 B' L' D' B F' D L' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B' L' R B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D'
43.	16.33	R' F2 L' D R' B F' L R U L' F2 D F' L' D2 U' F D' F' U R D R' B
44.	21.38	L2 F U B2 F R2 D F D2 U F L R' D U' B' D2 F2 D2 U F' R' B' L2 B2
45.	17.59	D U' L' F2 D U B F L2 R2 D R D2 U2 L' R2 D' L' U2 F L D' L R U'
46.	21.53	F2 L2 R' F' D' U2 R' B L' R' B' F D' U F' R2 D U2 B2 F D2 B L' D2 U
47.	18.58	L B' F L' R' F2 U R U' R2 D2 R B2 F' R B' D U B2 F L2 U2 B2 F' R2
48.	16.83	L D U B D' B' R' F2 L2 D' U2 B U' B2 F' D U B L' D' L D2 L R D
49.	15.69	B' L' R' B' F D' B2 F' R U2 L2 U L R' B F L' B F' D U' R D2 U' F2
50.	14.71	L U' L' R' B2 F' R2 U' B F L D2 U R2 F' U' R' D L2 U2 B2 F U B' F
51.	19.81	L2 U' F2 D' U L' R2 D' L' D' U L R D2 U B F' D U L D2 U F2 L' B
52.	21.05	B2 L2 R' D R2 D2 F2 U' B L R2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F' L' R D2 U'
53.	18.77	L' R2 D B F U R2 B' D B2 U2 L B' F' D2 B' F2 D L2 R D' U' R B F
54.	18.77	U' F R2 D2 B' F2 R' B F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U F' L' R2 F' R' F' L D' B' F'
55.	16.56	U2 L R2 F2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 F2 D' B D U F' L R D B' D B F R' D' F'
56.	18.47	L' R U L' F' L' R2 D' B' D U2 L' R U' F' L2 D2 U2 B F L' R' U2 B' D2
57.	16.30	B L' D2 U' F' L2 B U L' B' F' U2 B2 D2 L R F L2 B' L2 B' F2 D' F' D2
58.	19.75	B' D L' D L R' B' L' R' D' U' R D L' D2 R2 U L2 B' U2 B U2 R U' B'
59.	18.30	F2 R' D U' L D2 U' L' D2 B D U L U' B F D L2 R' B' R' D2 U2 F2 L
60.	18.15	R D U2 B2 R B2 F' L2 R F2 D2 B' F' U2 R U' F' L R D' U' F' D' L' F'
61.	20.56	L' R2 B L' R2 D' U2 R2 D L B D R B' F2 L2 B2 U B' F' L' R B2 R2 D2
62.	21.93	D L' R' U R B U R2 F D' L B2 F2 D B2 D2 L B L' F R D2 L2 U2 B'
63.	18.08	L' U2 R2 B L' U2 F2 D2 U L R' U2 B2 F D' R2 B' D U' B' R D L' F' U2
64.	17.55	F U' F L D2 L2 B F L2 F2 D2 U R' B' D' F2 D2 B F' L2 U' B F2 L2 R'
65.	17.61	F2 L' B F' U B2 L2 R' B' F D2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' U2 R' B' R2 B' D2 R' D U'
66.	16.03	B2 R' D2 L2 D L D' B U R2 D U' L' R' D L R U L' R2 F' D2 U2 B F
67.	19.80	B' R D U' L' R' D B2 F U2 L' R U' B F2 R' B2 R D L' R' D L' B U'
68.	18.25	R2 U2 B F D' B D2 U B' F L2 R D' U2 L D B' D' L F D2 U2 R B L
69.	17.96	L' R2 B' F2 R' F2 D L' R' B' U2 B' U' L2 R F' D2 U2 L' B R B F' D2 U2
70.	18.77	L2 D B F2 U' L R2 F' L' R' F' L' R' B' U' F2 L' B2 D' U B F D F' R
71.	17.19	B' R U R2 B' D2 R' B' F L' R' D' U2 B2 F' U' L R' U2 R' B' F2 R2 D' U2
72.	18.18	D' U' L' R' U2 F R' D' U L' B2 U B D B2 F' D U2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F U'
73.	16.18	F2 L' R2 D' B F2 L2 B' U' L2 D' R D' U' B F2 L2 U R2 D2 B R2 D' B2 F'
74.	19.00	D' U L R D2 U L2 R D' F' R D2 U2 B F D' R2 B L' R B2 D' L2 U' R2
75.	18.05	U R2 B2 F2 D F' D' F2 R' B R U R2 D' B' F D U' L' B D2 U2 R2 D' U2
76.	17.84	D U' R D2 R' B2 L2 D2 U' B F2 R' D R' F' R' B F2 L R2 F L' R2 B' R2
77.	17.06	B' D B F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' D U B2 R2 B' F2 D B' F' R D' B F' R2 D' R'
78.	17.21	B' D2 U' F' U' L' F L' R' U2 L' R2 D2 L U2 L' D' U' B F D2 U B' L' R2
79.	18.77	D' U2 B2 F' U B2 F2 L2 U' L' R2 B F R' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' B' L R'
80.	21.53	L' B F2 D L' U2 F D U B' F' L2 R F' L R2 F' U2 L2 R' F2 L R' B D2
81.	17.61	D' U' B F' L D2 B' F2 U2 R2 B' F' D B2 F2 L' R2 U B2 R B2 D2 U' B F
82.	16.65	D' U' B U2 R' F2 U F2 D' B F D U2 L R' D' U2 L2 R B F R' D' F' L2
83.	18.46	L' D' F2 L' R F R' U2 L2 R D2 U' L2 R2 B' D' U' L' F' U2 B2 D U B2 U
84.	18.41	F U2 L2 R2 F U' B F D2 U2 B' F' L2 R' B F' L2 R' D U2 B F D2 B' F
85.	17.90	U' B' D' U L B L' D2 U' F' L' R' D' U2 L D2 F' R F2 R' U' F' U2 L' U
86.	19.56	B2 L' B' R F D U B' L' R2 D2 U2 B' R D2 U R D U R2 U' R D' B2 F'
87.	18.18	U B' F' L F2 D2 L R' U2 L R2 B F R' D2 B D' U F' U L2 R2 F2 D' U2
88.	20.22	B F2 D L2 D U' B2 F' L' B' F D2 U2 B' F2 D2 U' B F L R U' B F D'
89.	17.97	R2 B D2 U L R' B' R U R' D U2 L' R' D' R' B' F L F' L B2 F' R2 B
90.	18.91	U2 B' L' R B D' U2 F' D B F' D U B' F D' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U B2 R' B
91.	18.33	L R2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 L2 R D U L U R' F' D B F' L2 R' F2 D B F' R
92.	18.80	B2 F' U2 B F' D2 B2 F L' F L2 F2 L' R B' F' D' R2 D U' F2 U' B D2 U
93.	18.80	B D U2 B F D2 U B' F D' F L B2 F2 U' B2 F D2 U B2 L' F2 D' U2 L2
94.	17.47	D' R D2 B2 F L B D2 U' B D L' B' F2 D F2 D2 L R' D R2 B F' R D'
95.	16.97	F2 D2 L U' R D2 U' F R B' L' R2 B2 D U' L2 R' B D' U' F' D' U' B2 D'
96.	19.06	D U' B' L U' R2 D2 U2 F' D' U' B R' D2 F' D' B2 F2 L' R F2 L2 D' B2 F2
97.	14.34	D2 R2 B' L' R' D2 U' R U2 L2 U2 L' D' B2 F D2 B' F' R2 D' B' F U' F' L2
98.	18.40	B' R2 B2 F R2 D' B F L' F2 D2 B2 F D U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F L' D2 U2 L2
99.	19.06	R2 D' U L2 R' D' U2 B2 F' L2 R2 B' F' D U2 B F' U' L2 R B D' U' R2 U
100.	17.47	U2 R' D F R F' U2 L' R2 U2 B' L2 R F' L2 R' D2 U' B L2 R2 D' L' R' F'


----------



## whauk (Oct 14, 2010)

just got 11.61 in OH with LL skip... sooooo bad:
scramble D' L2 R U2 L F' R2 F' U' L' U2 L2 F2 L2 R D U2 R D F' D2 U' L2 R' B 
solution: x2 y' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y2 x U' R x' U R' y' R2
U R U' R' U' y L' U L
R' U R2 U' R'
R' U2 R U2 L U2 R' U' R U2 L' U
11.61 sec

(still the fastest solve of the session was 11.57 nl and session avg 50/50 was 16.67 :O)


----------



## Joker (Oct 15, 2010)

8.37 single on 3x3.
X cross with LL skip.
2nd or 3rd LL skip ever for me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 15, 2010)

13.86 computer 3x3 single.

failscramble: l r L2 r2 D r f2 B2 d r d B b L2 r b2 l2 d F2 L2 u d2 b d2 r2 L2 B L d U F2 L2 u2 D2 R2 b F2 U2 L f2 B2 U u2 d' r D b2 R b2 U2 d R2 u2 b2 f2 u B2 b L u2 B2 r2 f2 r b L2 B' F2 D2 b2 L' D F' L B2

solution: y' x2' F2 U2' R2 D' y' U R U' R' U y' R' U R y' U y' U y U' y R U' R' y' U y' U R U' R' y R U R' U' R U R' U2' r U R' U R U2' x' L' R r R r U R r R r U2 R r2 R U R r R r

First sub 16 if I remember.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 15, 2010)

new PB on 3x3...
13.80 PLL skip though.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 15, 2010)

1:51.83 on 5x5. Second sub 2 EVAR!!

EDIT: 

OH
Average of 12: 27.23
1. (21.50) R' D2 L2 D2 U R' U2 F L B' U B' L U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 U' F' B2 L2 R2 
2. 29.55 U' L R2 F2 L' U L' D L U2 D' R' L2 U R2 F2 B2 U B F U2 F U' L' D' 
3. 24.92 L B2 L2 R B R' D U B U' B F' L' B2 F2 U' L U' D F2 B2 L2 B R B 
4. 31.42 R U2 F2 R L D2 B D' B U L' R D R2 L B2 F R' L2 U B' D' B D' B2 
5. 23.44 R D B' F' R2 F2 L' B F2 R F' U' B F2 U' R L2 D' B F' U R F U2 B 
6. (31.50) U2 L' F U2 D B U B D F L' F' U2 B F' L' B L' U' F' R2 B' R' D U 
7. 28.80 L R2 U2 F R' F U' D2 R2 D' B R' U2 R' L2 U2 F R D R2 B' D' R' F2 D 
8. 25.16 F2 L2 R2 U D' R U2 B2 F R' U2 D' F' B D' U2 B2 U' R2 F' B' R U R2 F2 
9. 25.91 L2 U2 F D' L2 U D2 B F L2 B' U2 B U2 B U B' L' U2 D2 R L U2 F B' 
10. 23.98 F2 B U2 L' U2 D2 F B2 L D U2 L2 R' D2 R' D' B' D' U2 B2 U' L R' B2 L2 
11. 29.40 R U' F U2 R B2 R2 F D' U B' R2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 F' U L' D U2 R F2 U 
12. 29.69 D' B2 U F2 U' L' R' B' D' U R2 F' R' D F' R B' L2 R U2 D B D B D 

PB


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 15, 2010)

2x2 3.20 avg yays


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 15, 2010)

2 Gen Average of 100: 13.26

1. 9.45 
2. 16.59 
3. 21.37 
4. 10.40 
5. 14.97 
6. 4.73 
7. 12.41
8. 9.54 
9. 20.94 
10. 15.25 
11. 8.74 
12. 4.08
13. 9.22 
14. 9.60
15. 19.63 
16. 10.99
17. 14.43 
18. 11.99 
19. 20.70 
20. 21.14 
21. 11.53 
22. 22.03
23. 13.03
24. 22.59 
25. 9.09
26. 14.47 
27. 13.68
28. 17.70 
29. 15.59 
30. 5.31
31. 9.59 
32. 17.69 
33. 16.48
34. 11.97 
35. 16.99
36. (23.75) 
37. 16.31 
38. 17.98 
39. 7.82 
40. 5.47
41. 12.44 
42. 14.10 
43. 3.44 
44. 15.68 
45. 10.52 
46. 16.01 
47. 10.38 
48. 12.99 
49. 20.97 
50. 11.19 
51. 13.64 
52. 16.01
53. 9.66 
54. 10.41 
55. 14.12
56. 9.29 
57. 20.08 
58. 8.53 
59. 11.71 
60. 20.51
61. 17.64 
62. (3.06) 
63. 18.69 
64. 12.90 
65. 9.15
66. 10.99
67. 15.44 
68. 15.55 
69. 16.36 
70. 7.78 
71. 21.40 
72. 18.04
73. 18.27 
74. 13.80 
75. 14.77
76. 10.39
77. 14.15 
78. 4.70 
79. 10.24 
80. 12.77
81. 12.85 
82. 3.62 
83. 7.88 
84. 19.28
85. 6.62 
86. 14.86 
87. 19.41 
88. 15.69
89. 8.86 
90. 8.64 
91. 14.85 
92. 15.95 
93. 11.57 
94. 14.37 
95. 14.91 
96. 12.53
97. 13.07
98. 12.70 
99. 8.28 
100. 7.78 

Average of 5: 8.58
1. 7.82 
2. 5.47 
3. 12.44 
4. (14.10)
5. (3.44) 

Average of 12: 10.82
1. 13.80 
2. 14.77
3. 10.39
4. 14.15 
5. 4.70 
6. 10.24 
7. 12.77 
8. 12.85 
9. (3.62) 
10. 7.88 
11. (19.28) 
12. 6.62


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 15, 2010)

Learnt how to solve a 2x3x3 first solve ever 1:34.46
EDIT: Average of 5 1:07.26
1:34.46, 47.82, (1:41.06), 59.50, (37.44) = 1:07.26


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 15, 2010)

19.88, 17.20, 18.35, 18.00, (23.92), 20.71, 19.30, 19.27, *13.77, (13.61), 16.66, 14.79, 18.66*, 19.79, 19.48, 20.46, 16.16, 19.96, 17.47, 18.34 = 18.24

Bold is 15.07 avg 5 wtf 
From the 13.77 till the end is a 17.51 avg 12, which I'm sure is a PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 15, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> 2x2 3.20 avg yays



fake


----------



## Shortey (Oct 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> fake


 
Maybe it's an avg1 like in your old sig.


----------



## marineasalia (Oct 15, 2010)

PB on average of 5 (3x3), first sub 16 avg, one bad solve though...

Average: *15.88*
Standard Deviation: 0.50
Best Time: 15.24
Worst Time: 21.40
Individual Times:
1.	16.80	U2 F L R F' R D' B2 L2 D R' F R' B' F2 D' L' B D' U' B' F' R' B D
2.	15.51	D2 B' R F L' D' R B F2 D2 B2 F D U R' F' R2 B F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 R2
3.	15.34	L B' L2 R2 U' B2 D U B2 D' L' R D L2 B U' L' F2 L D' R F2 D' B' F'
4.	(21.40)	L' D' R' D R2 U L' F U L B' F' D2 U' L' R D R B' F' D2 U B2 F' R2
5.	(15.24)	R D' F' L U' L U F' D2 L' R' B2 R D2 L2 R2 B' F' D' U B2 U2 B L2 D


----------



## r_517 (Oct 15, 2010)

Accomplishment today: Got the lighting system in my room work, so that I can practise Clock again


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2010)

1:36.40 5x5x5 single (with optimized blockbuilding LBL method)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2010)

18.39 ao12 on video (not a pb by .17..but its on video and it took me 2 tries because i kept being stupid about the video)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2010)

wattttt :O

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.27
worst time: 24.47

*current avg5: 15.85 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 15.85 (σ = 0.23)*

*current avg12: 17.19 (σ = 1.57)
best avg12: 17.19 (σ = 1.57)*

session avg: 18.55 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 18.58


Spoiler



18.83, 16.15, 15.01, 22.32, 18.61, 23.99, 17.24, 15.32, 21.84, 16.69, 20.05, 16.89, 18.20, 17.71, 19.96, 18.63, 23.41, 24.47, 18.03, 20.36, 19.90, 20.29, 16.39, 20.44, 19.39, 18.70, 20.14, 18.92, 15.73, 17.14, 16.51, 18.93, 15.69, 18.43, 19.77, 19.65, 18.72, 21.16, 15.20, 20.22, 15.97, 18.20, 18.33, 18.16, 18.27, 14.27, 23.46, 15.83, 15.58, 16.14



pb ao5 and ao12 and ao50 . using my new GH i got yesterday for my birthday

ao12 was


Spoiler



15.20, 20.22, 15.97, 18.20, 18.33, 18.16, 18.27, (14.27), (23.46), 15.83, 15.58, 16.14


ao5 was


Spoiler



(14.27), (23.46), 15.83, 15.58, 16.14


lol at some solves, one solve i forgot to D2 at the end of the crosss so i remembered i had to H perm it at the end, i got a pll skip and just z2'd and H permd

another one I forgot D2 on cross again, so H perm, and then i got H perm or something on top and I just did E2 M E2 M' and it solved..alot of funny solves there

all nl btw except that PLL skip i just mentioned ( was a normal 18 second time)


----------



## Killermanp (Oct 15, 2010)

YES!!! BLD in 11:40.69. First time ever timing myself, and I'm a lot faster than I thought I was.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2010)

building up on ^(sorry for posting so much, but..accomplishments are accomplishments 


Spoiler



times (reset):
18.83, 16.15, 15.01, 22.32, 18.61, 23.99, 17.24, 15.32, 21.84, 16.69, 20.05, 16.89, 18.20, 17.71, 19.96, 18.63, 23.41, 24.47, 18.03, 20.36, 19.90, 20.29, 16.39, 20.44, 19.39, 18.70, 20.14, 18.92, 15.73, 17.14, 16.51, 18.93, 15.69, 18.43, 19.77, 19.65, 18.72, 21.16, 15.20, 20.22, 15.97, 18.20, 18.33, 18.16, 18.27, 14.27, 23.46, 15.83, 15.58, 16.14, 17.25, 18.57, 18.31, 20.45, 18.06, 18.75, 23.63, 19.99, 14.67, 24.59, 18.51, 16.50, 17.48, 19.89, 17.84, 16.10, 17.98, 20.81, 18.51, 22.74, 15.09, 21.01, 21.13, 17.37, 21.02, 12.63, 17.19, 20.46, 15.54, 17.60, 16.68, 18.08, 21.74, 20.56, 16.50, 18.55, 21.54, 15.15, 19.42, 18.79, 19.40, 18.19, 22.59, 16.95, 17.77, 16.41, 18.02, 13.65, 14.17, 14.59



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.63
worst time: 24.59

current avg5: 15.06 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 15.06 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 17.37 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 17.19 (σ = 1.57)

new pb ao5 and ao12 and ao100
not sure about ao50 but probably that too


current avg100: 18.47 (σ = 2.37)
best avg100: 18.47 (σ = 2.37)
i seem to end off strong..once again, last 5 of my average are my best
ao5


Spoiler



16.41, (18.02), (13.65), 14.17, 14.59


----------



## pjk (Oct 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Sub 14 at next Colorado comp, please.


No prob.



AJ Blair said:


> What was your average at the comp this weekend, Pat? Mid 14ish?


Yeah, because I had a counting 16.

anyway, just broke it again:
*Average of 12: 12.55
*1. 11.47 D F B R' F U F' L2 B' R' L2 F' R L' F2 R F B' L B2 L' U' B' R' D 
2. 12.75 B' U2 D F R D L2 R' D B' R D2 R' U2 D F2 R U' L' D L' B D' F' L' 
3. 12.54 F U2 B R2 U R D2 U2 B U' R' D U' F' U' L D2 L2 U2 F2 B' D2 R2 U L2 
4. 12.41 L2 F' R' L2 U' F' D' F' D' R D' L' R2 D2 F U R' D2 L2 B F' U2 F' B U2 
5. (10.81) F2 B' L2 D' L2 D R2 L2 F' D' F' B2 U R' B' R' U L2 R F' D2 F U2 R B 
6. 12.46 F L2 F' B U2 L' D F2 B R2 B D B' D2 B' R' D' R2 B2 U' B F' L B R 
7. 13.96 U2 L' B' R L D U B' D2 B2 D R' F2 U D R F2 R' U L' R U' D' L U' 
8. 12.89 L2 B L2 B' U' L' U D2 F R D' B2 L R2 F R L2 B' F' U2 L U' R2 B' L' 
9. (14.24) U B F U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L D2 B' L' U2 R2 D' L' F2 B' L B' U D R2 B R 
10. 12.98 F2 R2 U F' L' U' B2 F' R2 U F2 R B2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 L' F U2 D R2 B D 
11. 11.61 F2 U R2 L2 U R' F2 U' L2 R2 B R2 B' D U L' U R F' R2 D' B2 F' U2 D' 
12. 12.41 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' U R D' B2 R U' R' F2 D' R2 U2 B U R2 D2 B2 D U2 L'


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2010)

More optimized-blockbuilding-LBL on the physical 5x5.

number of times: 38/38
best time: 1:31.35

best avg5: 1:38.96 (σ = 2.12)
(1:49.11), 1:40.59, 1:40.32, (1:32.52), 1:35.96

best avg12: 1:43.76 (σ = 6.49)
1:42.90, (1:31.35), 1:56.16, 1:46.14, 1:48.01, 1:45.91, (1:56.41), 1:49.11, 1:40.59, 1:40.32, 1:32.52, 1:35.96

session avg: 1:49.03 (σ = 8.24)
1:52.33, 1:49.66, 1:52.71, 2:06.31, 1:47.39, 1:50.87, 1:40.28, 2:17.25, 1:54.24, 1:58.83, 1:59.07, 1:43.37, 2:08.69, 1:42.63, 1:37.50, 1:54.78, 1:42.47, 1:42.77, 1:48.07, 1:48.33, 2:02.10, 1:42.90, (1:31.35), 1:56.16, 1:46.14, 1:48.01, 1:45.91, (1:56.41), 1:49.11, 1:40.59, 1:40.32, 1:32.52, 1:35.96, 1:44.47, 1:41.73, 1:51.73, 1:58.47, 1:52.11


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 15, 2010)

3x3 average PB
(16.69), 17.04, 17.01, 18.52, (20.33)
average = 17.52

already edited my signature!


----------



## Joker (Oct 16, 2010)

First solve of the day: 17.84. Yay.
Second solve of the day: 17.68. More yay.
EDIT
Third solve of the day: 17.93. A lock up on OLL, but PLL skip. Even more yay.
Fourth solve of the day: 18.32. Still under my average = yay.
Fifth solve of the day: 16.57.
EPIC FIRST 5 SOLVES OF THE DAY!!!!!!! (so that means average is 17.82)
YAY.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> First solve of the day: 17.84. Yay.
> Second solve of the day: 17.68. More yay.


 
Please change your sig. It seems obvious that you are still cubing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 16, 2010)

3x3x3 (Got my Gu Hong). Still, not that good. Cold hands.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.73
worst time: 21.49

current avg5: 17.57 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 16.48 (σ = 1.09)

current avg12: 17.43 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 17.18 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 17.97 (σ = 1.68)
best avg100: 17.97 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 17.97 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 17.93


----------



## Joker (Oct 16, 2010)

A few avg 12's a week is NOT speedcubing >_>
And if I still was speedcubing, I'm pretty confident I'd be around sub 19 now.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> A few avg 12's a week is NOT speedcubing >_>
> And if I still was speedcubing, I'm pretty confident I'd be around sub 19 now.


 
Who says it isnt?


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pyraminx 


Average of 5: 7.80
1. 8.16 L U' L U' R L R' r' u' 
2. (9.36) B L' U' R' B' R L' U r b' u' 
3. 8.71 U R B U' L B' R' r' u 
4. 6.52 L' B' L U L' U L' B' r 
5. (6.34) U L' B R' U L R' B l r u' 

New PB average by 0.02 



Spoiler


----------



## will6680 (Oct 16, 2010)

Finished v6


----------



## EricReese (Oct 16, 2010)

Completed full PLL ) finally. Time to learn optimal F2L, then onto OLL once i get V N(b) and G's in muscle memory


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> A few avg 12's a week is NOT speedcubing >_>
> And if I still was speedcubing, I'm pretty confident I'd be around sub 19 now.


 
That's all I do every week for 3x3, are you saying I'm not a speedcuber?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> A few avg 12's a week is NOT speedcubing >_>
> And if I still was speedcubing, I'm pretty confident I'd be around sub 19 now.


 
I do far less than that, but I still speedcube. The main cubing I do a week is the weeklies now.
You're still eating, even if you only do it every now and then. lol analogy


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 16, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> Pyraminx
> 
> 
> Average of 5: 7.80
> ...


 
Cool.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 16, 2010)

Sub 30 2x3x3 average 27.65!
(24.91), 26.94, 27.15, (37.19), 28.88 = 27.65
EDIT: just got 27.63!
(31.30), 27.78, 24.72, (17.02), 30.41 = 27.63
17.02 new PB!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 16, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Sub 30 2x3x3 average 27.65!
> (24.91), 6.94, 27.15, (37.19), 28.88 = 27.65
> EDIT: just got 27.63!
> (31.30), 27.78, 24.72, (17.02), 30.41 = 27.63
> 17.02 new PB!


So ill guess that 6.94 is a typo? Otherwise thats a nice single for your average.


----------



## Joker (Oct 16, 2010)

I consider a speedcuber someone that 
A) Tries to get faster at cubing
B) Considers themselves a speedcuber
I don't fit either part well enough to be a speedcuber. I used to cube alot more frequently.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 16, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> So ill guess that 6.94 is a typo? Otherwise thats a nice single for your average.


sorry i meant 26.94


----------



## Bogyo (Oct 16, 2010)

Gigaminx OH: 29:50.9
SUB 30...^^ First try and probably the last one, until someone beat this.
The last Y perm took about 33 seconds.


----------



## Escher (Oct 16, 2010)

Solving the cube while fully drunk (and high) (while racing Axel Hack last night): 8.5x.

UWR?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2010)

That is probably the one cube event that anyone can beat Faz at.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2010)

R' L B' U' D R2 F' R2 F2 R' B' F2 R2 D' L D2 R B U' D' R B R2 D R 
6.45 PLL skip  my fasterestest ever 

F' R2 D' R
L U' L2' U' L
U' R' U R
L U L' U L U' L'
U R U R'
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
U'
Rotation-less, 36-move PLL skip


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 16, 2010)

Woah.

Average of 5: 6.82
1. 5.09 R U B U' R' B R l' b u' 
2. 6.96 L' B' L R B R B L b u' 
3. (5.02) U' R U B U R B' L R l' r 
4. 8.40 U' L' U' L' R B' U R' l 
5. (12.28) L' R' U L R L' B' U r b u' 

Pyraminx =


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 16, 2010)

5.76, 6.13, 6.90, 6.82, 7.97, 7.21, 4.04, 8.78, 4.31, 7.58, 8.22, 5.45 = 6.63

RU 2 gen done OH. I think sub 6 is possible. As long as I don't run into too many H and Z perms.


----------



## Diniz (Oct 16, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> 5.76, 6.13, 6.90, 6.82, 7.97, 7.21, 4.04, 8.78, 4.31, 7.58, 8.22, 5.45 = 6.63
> 
> RU 2 gen done OH. I think sub 6 is possible. As long as I don't run into too many H and Z perms.



Wow, that really good, my PB avg12 is 10.5, and i rotate de cube do do U perm cw, so i kinda cheat lol


----------



## Aksel B (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't care about 2x2 singles at all, but this was kinda fun:

I open my computer, start solving the 2x2 and after 5 solves, I've made 3 new PB's 
1.54, (3.88), (0.62), 3.74, 2.71

New PB avg5: 2,66
New PB nonlucky single: 1,54 (first time I've ever seen through my whole solve - incl. AUF  )
New PB lucky single: 0,62 (U R F' R' - lol. And also: keyboard timer - lol )

Well.. I don't know if I would consider the 1,54 nonlucky - imo all 2x2 PB singles are lucky in some way. But we can call it my PB non-skip single


----------



## Diniz (Oct 16, 2010)

3x3 OH:
PB avg5 using ZZ-VH!

best avg5: 23.25 (σ = 0.37)
(22.52), 23.21, (26.82), 23.73, 22.82


Avg50 sub30! Finally!
session avg: 29.87 (σ = 5.10)
LOL SD =p

best avg12: 27.26 (σ = 2.85)


Spoiler



25.33, 22.41, 28.66, 28.07, 22.77, (DNF(27.70)), 28.43, 30.97, 28.80, 30.80, 26.32, (22.31)


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 16, 2010)

some PBs i set yesterday when i didn't have access to the internet to post them:

3x3:
19.29 avg5
20.32 avg12

4x4:
1:22.07 single
1:30.48 avg5
1:36.81 avg12


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2010)

(2:14.80), 2:07.80, 1:54.86, 1:56.90, 1:51.37, 2:04.22, 1:51.42, 2:08.27, 2:11.80, 1:55.78, 1:48.08, (1:41.87) = 1:59.05
Sub 2 5x5 with Yau-method


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2010)

How does Yau-method work on 5x5?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 16, 2010)

2x2 simulator avg50 using FL + OLL + PLL ^_^

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.24
worst time: 15.38

current avg5: 6.13 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 5.25 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 5.94 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 5.64 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 6.47 (σ = 1.55)



Spoiler



Session average: 6.47
1. 6.07 U2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' U'
2. 6.09 F R' U F U2 R' F R' U'
3. 5.42 R F U R2 U F2 U F U'
4. 6.86 U2 R' F' R2 U F' U R F2 U2
5. 5.64 F2 R' F U2 F R U' R2 U'
6. 7.10 F' R U' R2 U R' U2 R'
7. 6.87 F2 U' F U2 F2 U' R' U
8. 7.16 F' R U2 R F' R2 F U2 R
9. 8.09 R' F' U R2 F' R' F' U2
10. 8.64 F' R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U'
11. 4.32 U R2 F' R' U2 F R' U F2 U2
12. 6.26 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F2 R2 U2
13. 9.71 U' R' F2 R' F' U R' F
14. 4.99 F2 R2 F U' R U2 R2 F2 U'
15. 5.91 F' U R U2 F' U F U2 F2
16. 5.84 U F' R2 F' U R2 U F U'
17. 4.21 F U2 F R' F U F2 R' F
18. 8.81 F2 U' R2 F R' F2 R U R
19. 4.86 R' U2 F' R F' U' F R2 U2
20. 5.75 R' F R2 F U' R F2 R F' U'
21. 7.25 U2 F' R2 U F' U' F' R2 F2
22. 4.64 F2 R F U' R2 F' U' F2
23. 6.69 R' U' R' U F2 U' F' U'
24. 7.03 U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 R'
25. 6.47 F2 U2 F U' F R F2 U2 R2
26. 5.35 R F2 R F' R' F U2 R' U
27. 8.71 F U R2 U2 R' F2 U F' R U'
28. 7.94 F' U F2 R U' F2 R2 U'
29. 6.38 U2 R2 F' R U F R' F'
30. 6.41 R U R' U' R F' R' U2 F2
31. 4.26 F U F' R2 F2 U R' F R2 U'
32. 5.82 F R2 F' U' R' U2 F2 R
33. 11.34 F' U' F2 U' F' R2 F2 U'
34. 8.41 F' U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R'
35. 6.59 U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U2 R2
36. 8.96 U' R U R2 F' U R2 U F' U2
37. (3.24) F U2 F2 R F' U R U' R U2
38. 5.69 R2 U' F U' R U' R' U2 R2
39. 5.55 U F' U2 F' U F' U F' U'
40. 4.52 F R2 F' U R F2 R F2
41. 5.96 F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 F
42. 6.91 R F' R' U F2 U F' U
43. 5.41 U2 R U F2 U F' R U2 R' U'
44. 7.20 U2 R U F2 U F' U F' U'
45. 5.24 R F U' R F R2 U2 F2 U'
46. 4.78 F R' U' F2 R F2 R' U2
47. 8.46 R' U2 F2 U R F2 U2 R U'
48. 5.14 R F2 R' F R U F' U2
49. (15.38) R' F R' U R F U2 R' F'
50. 4.73 F' U R2 F' U' R U2 R U2


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 16, 2010)

Slightly better than yesterday. 12 = 17.07. 5 = 16.49. 

Statistics for 10-16-2010 18:39:01

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.94
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 13.18
Worst Time: 21.19



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	16.02	B' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 L' F R' F' R' F' U' L2 B' F2 L2 R D L R2 F' U' R F
2.	20.81	B F U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 U B2 L2 F' D2 L' R2 B F' L2 R2 B' U B2 L' U'
3.	19.68	U2 F2 U2 L' R F2 U2 R F' D L2 R' B L D2 U2 F L' B2 F2 U' B' F2 L' U'
4.	18.65	L' R' U2 B' L' D U' R2 D2 B2 F2 U R B' F' D2 U' R' D U B D' B L2 D
5.	14.63	L' U' F' U2 L2 F' L' R' B F D2 L2 R F U' F' D' U' B' F2 L R' B' F' D2
6.	16.65	R2 B F2 D2 U' B2 L R' D' L R2 U B2 F D L D U B D' U L2 F D2 U
7.	18.21	L2 R2 B' F L D B2 U2 L' B' F2 L D' U F' L F2 D R2 U' R' B' L2 R2 D2
8.	17.09	R' D U2 L R D2 B' D U B' F L' D' F' D2 L' U L U2 L2 R2 D R B' D
9.	19.21	L' B F L' D U L' R' D R2 D F R B2 F L2 D U R B2 R' U2 F2 D U2
10.	18.55	D U R' F' U' B D2 U' L' F' L R' B2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 F' D' U' B' F
11.	16.33	L2 D U B2 F' R U' F' R' D U' L' B F D' U B2 U B2 R2 U L' D2 R' U2
12.	20.03	U2 B L2 R D U L' B' F R2 B2 F' U B F2 D U' R D U L R' F D R
13.	19.09	B F R2 B' F2 R' D2 U2 B U' B D U2 B2 R2 D' F U2 B F2 R' B F R' U2
14.	18.52	B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' R2 D2 R' D U' B' U' R' D U' L2 R2 U2 R F' L' R' B F2
15.	18.13	U' R' F L R D U R' B F' L B' L' R' D L' B' F2 L R' B' F' D' R2 F
16.	17.06	D B L' F D' U B' F' D' U L2 R' U2 B' F L' R' D' L' D' R' B2 L2 R2 B
17.	19.88	R D L2 R' D2 B' D2 U' L' D' U L' D U B2 F L' R' D' U2 L' R B F R2
18.	20.50	F2 U' R' B' F D2 L2 F D' U2 R' B L2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 D' U2 L D L' F2 U'
19.	18.18	R B R2 F' R U R2 U2 B2 F' D U' L2 R D' B2 R' F2 L' B2 L' D' R2 B F2
20.	17.50	F2 L' D U F' U R D' U' F2 D2 B2 F' D' U' B2 F D' F2 D F' L' R' B' F
21.	20.46	B2 F' L' R' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' R U B F2 L2 R2 B' F' L' D R2 D2 U' L R
22.	19.02	U' B2 F L2 D' U R D U F' R B F D' R2 U B L' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 R'
23.	16.68	L2 R2 B' U' B F' D' U' L B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F D L R' B R' D U' B' F' R2
24.	17.69	U2 L' F L D' U R' B F' D2 U L B' F L R' F L' R D2 U' B' F' U2 F
25.	16.46	F R2 F L2 F U L2 R2 B2 F2 U B F' D2 U' B F2 R2 B2 F2 R' D' F' U B
26.	20.56	U2 B2 D U' B' L U2 B' U L2 F R2 D' B F' D' B' R B D' U B' D2 F2 U
27.	18.96	R B' U L' R2 B F R2 U' L' F' L2 B' F' L' R' F2 L D' L2 D' L R2 D U'
28.	17.63	L' R D2 U F2 L2 B2 L' D U2 R2 D F2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U R D U'
29.	18.09	L2 R D U L' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' R' D' B' F L' R' U' L' F2 L' R2
30.	14.72	L D R2 B F' D B' L D2 U L R2 D2 F D' U2 L2 R D B2 D2 L' B F R
31.	17.02	L' B2 F D2 U' L D2 U' B F2 U' B F' U' B2 F2 D' U2 L R D2 R2 D' U2 L2
32.	17.33	L' R' U' R2 U2 L R B2 F' U L' R' F D2 L R' U' B2 F D' L' B' L2 R U'
33.	15.97	B2 F2 D' U' L' R D U' F' U' L2 B' F' U B2 F' L2 B' U R U' L2 R' F' R'
34.	16.61	F2 L' D2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 F' L2 B F2 D' L2 R' B' F2 D2 R' D U B2 L' R
35.	16.61	D' R U2 L2 D' U2 R' D' B F L' B2 R' F D' R' D2 U2 L R2 F' U' R D' R2
36.	21.03	R' B F2 L' R' U2 B F2 L2 B' L' R2 D R F D U2 L' R2 F' U L' R' U' R2
37.	17.94	B D2 R' B' F2 U2 L R2 F' D F' D2 B F L' R2 F R U' R F' U' L' R2 U2
38.	16.34	U F D2 U L' R' D' R' D U2 B2 D F' D' U2 R2 U' L' R2 D2 L2 R D' U2 R2
39.	18.90	L B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L' D' L2 R' U2 B F L B L' R' F U2 L2 F2 D L' B2 L'
40.	15.86	F R D' U2 L2 D U F' D2 U' B F' D2 B' F D' U2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 L' U2
41.	20.00	R' F2 U2 B F D' U' L U2 F R' B U2 R' B' D2 L R2 U2 F R U2 L R' D2
42.	18.19	L U R2 D U2 R2 B2 L F' D2 U' L' U2 B R' B F2 L D U L D' B' L' R
43.	16.94	B F D U' R D2 B' F L' B D2 F R U' B' F L' D' U L2 R' D' B' F L
44.	16.58	B' F' L2 R' U' L' B2 F L' R2 D2 B U L U' L' R U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B'
45.	18.68	B2 F' R D2 U2 F D F D' F2 D2 U' L' R2 B' D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 R' D' U' F
46.	19.27	B2 L' R2 D2 U F D L2 U B2 F R B2 F U' F2 U L R F' L2 U B2 L' R2
47.	16.34	F D2 U2 R2 U L D2 U F R B F L' R2 D U2 L D U' F2 R F' L' U R'
48.	14.75	U' B' F L D2 U' B F2 U' B2 F2 U' F' R' B2 U' L B2 F D2 B L2 B' L B
49.	19.84	B2 F' L' R D2 U' R B F' U' F2 L R' F L U' B F R' D2 U' B L R U
50.	17.55	D2 B2 R2 D' B2 F' R F' U F' U2 B F2 D2 U' F2 U' F' D' U' L' R2 F' R B
51.	15.59	F' L' R' F D2 U2 B' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 U B' D' U' L2 R2 U F' U F' U' B F
52.	18.61	R B U' L R U2 B L' R' D R2 B2 F R2 D2 F' R B2 D2 U2 L B' F2 D' L2
53.	16.93	L F R B' F2 R' U2 B F2 R D2 B F2 D' B F' R' B2 L' F2 L U' F D U2
54.	17.65	L' R2 B F2 R D2 B2 D2 U2 B' F' R D2 B2 L2 R2 B F L2 D2 U R' B' R U'
55.	18.21	U R U' F2 R' B' F' L2 F2 L' D U L B F R2 U L2 R D2 U B U B U'
56.	16.66	L B' D' B F2 R2 D' B' U2 F2 L2 R B' F' R D2 B' F' R D U' F2 L2 R2 B
57.	16.22	U' F' L2 R D2 U' R B F' D' U' F L U2 B F L2 F2 L2 B' F' L2 B2 F2 R2
58.	18.84	F' D2 U2 L2 R D2 L' R2 B' F U' F' L' D' U B' F' D' U' L2 B2 F' R2 F2 U
59.	18.22	R' D2 L R' D2 U' L2 R B2 U' B F' D2 R' B D2 U2 F' R' B' F2 D2 U L' R2
60.	20.58	L2 R2 F' D R U2 B L U R' B2 D' L2 R D' R U' L2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F2 R'
61.	19.77	B' F R B2 F' U' R2 D2 U' L' D' L R' U2 L D U' B2 F2 L D2 U B2 L R'
62.	18.05	U B F L R D' B2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 D U F2 R' D' F2 L U L B D U F
63.	21.19	F D' B U2 B' L' U2 F2 D U2 F' L2 R' B' D U L2 F2 U L2 D' F D' L2 D2
64.	14.91	D R B2 D U B' F D U2 B D2 U' F U L' R' B2 F L' F' L2 R F2 D F
65.	16.44	D B L2 B2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' L2 R' U2 B2 F' R' D' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L R' B
66.	21.02	D2 F' D2 U L' F2 D' U' L' D L2 D U' F D2 F2 D U' F D U L' D R D2
67.	15.19	L' R' U' R' D2 B2 D2 L' R2 U B' F2 D2 U2 B L2 D' B2 F D R U' R D F2
68.	18.38	U B D' U' F L D B2 U2 F2 R F' U R F D U L2 R' D' R2 B2 F2 D U'
69.	20.33	B F2 D U' B D2 B2 L2 R U L R U R' B L' R2 D U2 R B2 U2 R B2 F'
70.	17.91	R' B2 D' R2 D B' D' U R' D' L' R' B' F' D2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 F2 D' U F' U2
71.	14.31	F U B2 F D' U2 B' F2 U' F L D U R2 B2 F2 L D U' B F R U B F'
72.	17.41	R2 F' D2 B D B2 F R2 F2 L2 F R U2 R U' R U' L D L' R2 D R2 F L'
73.	18.15	L F' R' B2 F2 D U' B2 D' U L2 D' U B2 D' U' L' R2 U L B2 U L' R B
74.	21.08	U' B D U' R D R F R2 F2 L R2 D R' B F' R2 U B' F' L R U' R2 B'
75.	13.18	U L2 R2 B2 R2 B' F' D' U' B' F D' L' R2 F U2 B F2 R2 B' F L2 R2 U F2
76.	20.40	F D' F2 L2 R' B' L2 D' U2 F L U' B2 D2 U' R' F L R2 F' L' B D2 U' B2
77.	18.41	B2 F2 U' R' B F' L' F R2 D' R U2 L' D' U' B' F2 L2 D' B L' F D U2 L2
78.	17.52	L2 D U2 B' D' U2 R D' U' L U2 L' R2 B2 F L' R2 D U2 B2 F' L2 B' R U'
79.	17.93	D U' L2 R' D' U L D2 B F2 U F R F U F' U' F D' B F' R' D2 U' R2
80.	18.40	D2 L' R' B2 F' U B2 F' U' F' D B L2 R' B' R B F U' R' F R' B F' U2
81.	16.93	F D2 B' D R2 F2 R2 B F' U2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 D' B' L' R' D U' F D' L2 R'
82.	16.93	L' B F' D' B F2 D R' B2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 L F' L R2 U2 L2 D2 F U' B F2
83.	18.27	D U2 L2 D U L' R B' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 L D' L' B U L2 B F D R' F2 L'
84.	18.16	L' D2 U' F D' L' R' B2 D2 U R U' F L2 D L2 R' B' F2 L R D B' D B
85.	20.56	L' U B L R' U' B' U R2 B F L' R' D2 U' B2 R D B' F' L2 R D2 L B
86.	18.55	F D' U L2 R2 D B F' L' R D' L U' F' D' R D' U2 L2 B R2 U' R2 B U2
87.	20.36	D2 R' D' F' D2 U' F' D' U2 L R' D2 U F' L D' U2 F D' U' R2 F L U' F'
88.	18.68	U2 B F D' L R' B' D2 F L2 B F D' R' B' F R U' B2 R2 B2 R B2 U F'
89.	17.02	B' L2 R2 U' L D L2 R D' B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' R2 F L' F U' R U
90.	19.66	F L' R D U L R F2 R2 U' L' R2 B2 F' U' R2 U' L2 R' U R' U' L2 B2 F
91.	17.55	B' F L R' D' B D U2 F L2 U' R B F2 L R2 B2 L' F2 D' R' D2 U2 B F'
92.	17.91	B2 F D2 U2 B' L' B' R U' R2 B D U L R D2 L' U L' F' L' R2 B2 F L
93.	15.52	U' F' D U' L2 R' B' L R2 D2 U F L' U' L' R2 B F L2 R D' B2 F2 D2 R'
94.	17.25	B2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 D' L2 D2 U R D2 R2 D' B R' B L' U B' F L
95.	17.61	B D2 F2 D B' D' B' U2 B F U B U2 B F2 D L' R' B' L2 R' B' R D B'
96.	18.90	L R D L2 F2 L R B2 F' R D U' L' D U' B F2 R B R B U' F2 L' R
97.	19.44	B' U' B F R2 U' F' D R B2 D2 L2 R D B' F2 U' F D2 L' D' B2 U' L B'
98.	15.33	R2 D' U' R' U' F2 D2 U' F' D L2 R' D' R' D L D2 F2 L R2 U' B2 F U' L2
99.	17.33	F2 L R D2 L2 R U B F2 L2 D' L' R' B2 L D2 B' D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 D U2
100.	18.00	R' D U' L' R D L' R' U' R2 F2 L' R U2 B F2 R2 B F' U R' F2 L2 R U


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> How does Yau-method work on 5x5?


 
Erm... it doesn't really work? 

However there is a way, (after the centres and 3 cross pieces are done).

Build last cross piece and place it in the correct position.

Then somehow put the correct wings next to the edges which are already in the BL and BR slots.

Then... chain pairing, (then parity) finish.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 16, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm... it doesn't really work?
> 
> However there is a way, (after the centres and 3 cross pieces are done).
> 
> ...



(1. and 2. is basically Dan's last cross edge + two dedges step variation on the 444 done on the 555)


----------



## Joker (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried Yau on 5x5 a month ago. Hard to get used to, but it works.
I like it better on 4x4 though.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm... it doesn't really work?


Exactly.



Robert-Y said:


> Then somehow put the correct wings next to the edges which are already in the BL and BR slots.
> 
> Then... chain pairing, (then parity) finish.


Well, the problem is that the edges step works great on 4x4 because by 3-pairing you make BL and BR solved and then you can ignore that part. But you can't do that on 5x5 because to finish BL and BR you need two full edges.

Maybe one option would be, when you're making the 4th cross edge, to not fix the centers, and just pair two more full edges along M. Then place them in adjacent slots and do AvG type chain pairing in the other two slots (in front).

EDIT: Yeah, this seems to work pretty decently. Don't think it's as fast compared to redux as Yau is on 4x4, but who knows, I just barely started trying


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 16, 2010)

Erm I don't really see how it wont work:

After solving the last cross piece, placing it ad restoring centres, do

1. u2, put two wings in FLu and FRu slots, then u2.

followed by:

2. d2, put the other wings in FLd and FRd slots then d2.

Of course you could do 2 then 1, but anyway, I don't see where this can go wrong?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2010)

Hrm, yeah, I suppose you could do that. It seems like it would be kinda hard to recognize it though considering the edges you're matching to are in the back and also a half turn away.


----------



## joey (Oct 16, 2010)

18.81, (18.74), 23.48, 24.57, 20.58, 25.66, 24.18, 21.76, (29.07), 21.36, 23.49, 27.29 -> 23.12


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 16, 2010)

> 18.81, (18.74), 23.48, 24.57, 20.58, 25.66, 24.18, 21.76, (29.07), 21.36, 23.49, 27.29 -> 23.12



what be this


----------



## Shortey (Oct 16, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> what be this


 
This be Sq1 me thinks!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 16, 2010)

10.34 official single/13.55 average 3x3 2H
one more round to go


----------



## joey (Oct 16, 2010)

If only it was OH


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 16, 2010)

Megaminx: 

2:14.13, 2:16.25, 2:21.22, 2:14.20, 2:11.70 = *2:14.86*

beat my old PB avg5 by 15 seconds!!


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 16, 2010)

> If only it was OH



OH next time k?


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 16, 2010)

Average: 13.73


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 0.24
Best Time: 12.85
Worst Time: 20.19
Individual Times:
1.	14.18	U L2 B' F' U2 B' F' U2 F L' R' B L2 D R2 D2 B F' D B2 L' R' U R' F2
2.	13.49	L2 R' U2 L R U' L2 D' B F2 R' F' D B2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 B' D U' B'
3.	13.53	R' F L2 R2 U2 L' R' B2 F L2 B2 F U L2 U2 B R' D' U2 R' D' L2 R U' R2
4.	(20.19)	L2 R' D2 U L R2 B2 F D2 U2 R' U L' R' B' L B2 F L' B F' D2 L R2 B
5.	(12.85)	R2 B2 F U' B D U F L' B2 F' R2 D' L2 F D2 U' B' D' B' D2 R2 U L2 R2


----------



## pappas (Oct 17, 2010)

12.84 avg of 12 for 3x3. Not a pb but the best avg I've had for ages. Done with an f2 with terrible stickers.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 17, 2010)

@ Robert at qqwref
All I do is
first 2 centers
3 cross edges
last 4 centers + last cross edge
4 edges using freeslice
fix up the last 4 edges any way possible


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

OH:

31.37, 45.83, 53.02, 39.70, 36.81= 40.78 Average of 5

and 31.37 single.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 17, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> OH:
> 
> 31.37, 45.83, 53.02, 39.70, 36.81= 40.78 Average of 5
> 
> and 31.37 single.



That's funny. Me and you average pretty much the same and yet you average OH 20-25 seconds faster than me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> That's funny. Me and you average pretty much the same and yet you average OH 20-25 seconds faster than me.


 
Yeah, I've been practicing my OH fingertricks a bit, so my solves are getting faster. One tip I have for you: Use the table during cross and when making cube rotations. It's completely legal and is faster than doing it in the air.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 17, 2010)

Accomplishment today: Made many friends with post-crossing-ers; bought a lot of precious postcards and limited stamps; spent almost 100 euro *facepalm* to myself


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 17, 2010)

3x3 avg 5 PB:
15.61, (15.44), (55.38), 16.61, 16.33 = 16.18 
Beats my old one by .94. I srsly need to get a good avg12, I never seem to do them.

Then... 15.78 R U' x 63! All just after I lubed my Guhong with silicone. :tu All this while I was supposed to be doing homework..

I randomly started to practice Domino, and got this:

Domino single: 18.30 

Domino avg 5:
(23.90), 27.83, 29.61, (31.78), 28.78 = 28.74 

I'm not going to practice it again for a while...


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 17, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I randomly started to practice Domino, and got this:
> 
> Domino single: 18.30
> 
> ...


 
Did you start practicing because i started? Anyway i've had my Domino 4 days and i'm better than you


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2010)

Been practising pyraminx:

1.	2.04	B' R' U B' b' u



Average: 6.13
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 4.43
Worst Time: 6.97
Individual Times:
1.	6.23	B R B R B L B U l r' b' u 
2.	(4.43)	L B R' U' l r' b u' 
3.	5.40	U B R B' U' L R' r b' u' 
4.	(6.97)	R' B L' R B L' R l' 
5.	6.75	U L R U' L R' L' B r b' 



Average: 6.66
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 4.43
Worst Time: 8.25
Individual Times:
1.	(4.43)	L B R' U' l r' b u' 
2.	5.40	U B R B' U' L R' r b' u' 
3.	6.97	R' B L' R B L' R l' 
4.	6.75	U L R U' L R' L' B r b' 
5.	(8.25)	U' B R L U B' U R' l' r b' 
6.	7.83	U R U' B U B L' R' l' b' u' 
7.	6.78	U' R' B R B R L l b' u 
8.	7.66	L U L U' R L U B r' u 
9.	6.70	L' B L R B' L' R U' l' b 
10.	5.81	U' R' U' L B L' l' r b' 
11.	6.80	U' L R U' B' L' l' r' b' 
12.	5.90	U B' R L B' U L' U R r u


----------



## Joker (Oct 17, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yeah, I've been practicing my OH fingertricks a bit, so my solves are getting faster. One tip I have for you: Use the table during cross and when making cube rotations. It's completely legal and is faster than doing it in the air.


 
Cross tips? Heres another:
DO NOT just do your cross on bottom for F2L lookahead. Do cross on left, top, even back, so your fingertricks are better. Sure, sometimes bottom works, other times it doesn't.
Also, you may want to learn OH PLLs when you get to the 35s. 
To get better at fingertricks: practice RUR'U' over and over.
Just a few tips.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 17, 2010)

7.92 D' B2 F' D2 U' B' F L F D2 B F2 L2 D F' U F B U2 R F2 U2 L F2 U' 

PB ever, first sub-8.  I am really happy! 



Spoiler



cross: y R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' x2 (6)
1st pair: R U2 R' (3)
2nd pair: y' R U R' (3)
3rd pair: y2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R2 (8)
4th pair: U2 R (2)
OLL: r' U' R U' R' U2 r (7)

29 moves in 7.92 = 3,66 tps

Cross is lol and tps is: :fp.

I didn't really see the first pair right after the cross and I didn't execute the 3rd and 4th pair completely flawless, plus I had a small pause after OLL too. Not saying I'm not pleased with the time, but it could (should) have been much better. Other 11-12 seconds solve have 5-6 tps nowadays.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 17, 2010)

2x2- 4.48 average of 12
4.98, 4.13, 4.06, 4.30, 4.52, 4.19, 4.73, 4.20, 3.54, 4.82, 5.36, 4.87
consistent (all 4's except 1 5 and 1 3). these were keyboard and i use to be better but this is an accomplishment cause i really haven't done much and i wanna get better and this is a step in the right direct (CLL when i remember the case/LBL)


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 17, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.78
1. 11.43 R' L' B' R' L B' L B' r' u 
2. 7.38 L' B L' B' R L l' r b 
3. 8.19+ B' L U' L' R L B R r' 
4. (11.71) R' L R' U' L' B L' B r' b u' 
5. 8.38 U R' L' U' B L R' L r' b u' 
6. 9.81 U' B L' R' L R' U B' l u 
7. 8.86 U' R U' R L R' l b u 
8. 7.75 L' R U L' B' R' U' B l' u 
9. 11.46 U' B' R U L' U B l' r b' u' 
10. 7.27 U B' R B' R B' U l u 
11. 7.22 L U B L' U L' U L B' r' b' 
12. (6.16) R' B' U' L R' U R l r b 

I don't usually do average of 12 on Pyraminx


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 17, 2010)

2x2 Ortega method:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.83
worst time: 11.02

current avg5: 7.42 (σ = 1.29)
best avg5: 5.09 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 6.80 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 5.34 (σ = 0.60)

current avg100: 6.32 (σ = 1.20)
best avg100: 6.32 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 6.32 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 6.33



Spoiler



Average of 100: 6.32
1. 5.86 R2 F R' F U' R' U F2 R2
2. 6.45 R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 R' F U'
3. 7.81 F' R F' R U R' F2 U2 R2
4. 6.79 R' F' R2 U F' U' F' U R2 U'
5. 5.70 U' R2 U' R' U F2 U' R2 U'
6. 6.16 R U2 F2 R F' R U2 R2 F U'
7. 4.88 U2 R U' R F U' R2 U' R' U2
8. 5.22 U2 F R2 U' F' R2 F' R2
9. 6.68 R U2 R' F2 U F2 U F'
10. 7.13 F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F
11. 5.95 F2 R U2 R U' R2 F R'
12. 7.35 F U' R U' R2 U F2 R
13. 7.44 F' R' U F2 R' F' U' R2 U
14. 6.37 R2 U2 F2 U R F U2 F U'
15. 7.69 U2 R2 F' U R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
16. 4.94 R' F2 U R' F U2 R' U' F2 U
17. 4.49 F2 U F R U' F R' F2 R' U
18. 7.35 U R' U' F2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U2
19. 5.50 F R' U' R U2 F2 U' F' U2
20. 5.04 U R' U R' F U2 F' U2 F'
21. 6.67 F2 R2 U2 R' F U' R U' F
22. 5.46 U2 F R' U F2 U' F R'
23. 5.27 R F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U R' U2
24. 9.58 R' U' R U R2 F2 U F' U2
25. 6.10 F' U2 R U F' U2 F' U'
26. 5.50 U R' U' R2 F U R2 U'
27. 5.79 F U' F' U F U' R F
28. 5.07 R' U2 R' F R F R U2 R2 U'
29. 5.49 U2 F2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R
30. 7.23 R F U2 R2 U' R' F2 R' U2
31. 7.47 F2 U' F' R U2 R U2 R F'
32. 5.65 R F' R F' R2 U F2 U
33. 7.19 R F R' F R' U R2 F2 U2
34. 5.10 U R U2 R' F R F' R' U2
35. 6.51 R2 F2 R F R' U'
36. 6.76 R U2 F' R2 F' R' U F2 R2
37. 7.74 R' U2 R' U' F R' F2 R' F2 U'
38. 7.44 R' F' U R2 F U R F2
39. 4.73 U' R F2 U2 R' F' R' U2 R' U'
40. 6.95 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 F' R F2
41. 7.98 R2 F' U' F' R2 U2 R' F R2 U'
42. 5.69 R' F2 U' R U F2 U R' U'
43. 6.46 R' U' R F2 U R2 U F'
44. 5.98 U R U' R U2 F' U F' U'
45. 7.42 U' F2 U' R U2 R F2
46. 4.66 R U2 R' U2 F' U' R' F U2
47. 5.74 F U' F' U2 F' R U2 R
48. 6.23 R' F U F' R2 F U' F' U2
49. 5.42 R2 F' R F' R U2 F'
50. 6.18 U2 F U' F' R F' R'
51. 7.58 F2 U' F2 R U F U2 R U'
52. 7.24 R U2 R F U' F R2 U2
53. 5.52 R2 F U' R' U' F U R U'
54. 8.14 R U R2 U R2 F' R' F2 U'
55. 5.94 R' F' R U2 F' U' F' R2 F2
56. 5.90 U' R U' R2 U' F U' F
57. 6.18 F' R2 U F' R2 F' U' R' U2
58. 8.16 R F' R2 U R2 U2 F R' F' U
59. 5.48 R' U2 F R2 U' F U2 F'
60. 5.18 U R U2 R' U F' R U R' U'
61. 5.21 R F U F U2 F U R U
62. 6.13 R' U F U2 R' F U2 F2
63. (1.83) U2 R' F' R2 F' U' F R' U'
64. 6.06 R2 F2 R F U' F2 R' U2 R2
65. 5.42 R' U F R' U F R2 U'
66. 7.10 R F R' F U2 R2 U' F2 R'
67. 5.81 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 F U' R
68. 4.82 R2 U F2 U' F' U2 R' F U
69. 5.30 U2 R U R U' F' R' U2
70. 3.97 R U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U2
71. 6.77 F U2 R2 U R' F2 R' F'
72. 8.92 R2 U2 R F' U F2 R' F U2
73. 6.83 F2 R' F' R2 U R F2 U
74. 4.97 U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R U
75. 10.57 R2 F R2 F R' F2 U2 R U2
76. 5.98 U' R' F2 R' U' R' U' F2 U2
77. 8.95 F U' F2 U F2 R' U' R' U2
78. 5.74 R F2 R' F R2 F R2 U F R2
79. 4.63 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U'
80. 5.79 F R' U R' F U' R' F2
81. 4.69 R' F U F' R F' R2 U R' U2
82. 5.41 R' F U F U R2 F' R2 F U2
83. 5.18 U F2 U2 F' R2 F' U R2 U2
84. 7.50 U F' R' F2 U R' U' F
85. 4.94 U2 R2 U R U' R F2 R' U'
86. 5.78 F2 R' U' R U' F' U'
87. 7.45 F U2 R U' F U2 F2 R' F' U'
88. 7.42 R2 U' F R2 F2 U F' R U2
89. 6.40 F' U2 F U2 F U F2 R2 U'
90. 5.94 R' F' U2 F U F2 U F' R U2
91. 6.07 U2 R U' R U2 F R U R' U'
92. 5.95 U2 R' F2 U' R F R2 U' R' U
93. 7.28 U2 R F R F' R U' R
94. 6.34 U' R' U2 F R' F' R2 F U2
95. 7.73 U2 F R' F2 U' F R' F2 R' U
96. 8.47 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F R' F R2
97. 4.94 U' R' F R2 F' U2 R U F' U'
98. 8.19 F2 R' F' R2 F' R' U F' U R2
99. 5.60 U2 R' F2 R U R2 F2 U R'
100. (11.02) R U' F' U' F R2 U' R


----------



## EricReese (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got 42.75 Ao12. thats a 11 second improvement from last week


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 17, 2010)

2 Pyraminxes at the same time OH: 3:50.63 

Remind me never to do that again.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

3x3 OH Average of 100: 47.65


Spoiler



1. 46.98 F2 R U R2 F D' L B' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L B' R L' D2 F2 L U2 R' F L2 B2
2. (1:03.74) F' U L2 F2 L2 U' L' U' D' B2 F2 R2 L' B2 R L D B2 D2 L' B U' R B2 F
3. 47.71 B' U' R U' L' U L' R B R2 D2 F2 U' B' R2 F' L' B' R' B2 F D2 R L F'
4. 45.68 L' B2 R2 F' D' R' D2 B2 U' B U D2 L' F2 D L2 U R' U' D' L' B D' L2 R'
5. 48.58 U' L R D2 L D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 D L U D2 R F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' L' D' F
6. 38.15 U D' R' U' D B F' R B D' B2 F L' R F U2 D2 L' R' D' U2 R F2 L U'
7. 48.94 L' D2 L F' D' F' L U2 F' U' L F L R D' F2 B R' L2 B D' L' F2 L' B2
8. 50.93 L' R2 D2 B' U2 L' D U2 B' F L' R2 D L R' B D2 L' F L2 B2 R' L2 U' B
9. 40.54 R' F U2 R B U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' F' D' L R' F' L2 F2 U B' U2 B F'
10. 55.52 U' D B F U D' L2 R U L2 F' R2 L U2 F L2 D R' U' B D L2 B F L2
11. 57.21 D' R' L' U2 L U R D' R' D2 F' D' R2 B R' F B R2 L2 U F2 D B2 L' F
12. 40.91 R' F2 D' R' L2 F2 L F B L R' U' L' R F' L B R D U B' D' L D F
13. 48.61 L2 B' D L D' F2 L' R' B2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 L' U' L2 F D2 L' B' L2 D2 U R2
14. 46.36 F2 D L D' U F B' R D B' L2 F2 D B2 L' R2 D' F R' D R2 B2 D2 U' F2
15. 1:00.19 U F U2 R' B' D U F' D2 L R2 B2 R' L2 U' B' U' F2 R L' F' B' L2 R' B'
16. 52.44 R' U' D2 R U' R' B R' U R' L2 F2 L2 B2 L R B' L2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 L U
17. 56.66 D R U2 L U2 B L2 U L' U D2 B D2 F2 U' L B' L2 U D2 B2 F L2 R' B
18. 42.80 L' B' D' F L2 B2 U B2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 F L R' B2 U2 L D2 L' F' D' U' B'
19. 46.66 F2 B2 U' F2 D U R B' L2 D U' B2 D R2 U' B F' L' B' L2 B F' D' F2 L
20. 54.71 U2 L D F2 U B R' D R' D R2 B2 U F' D2 F2 B U2 F R' D' L2 R F D2
21. 49.41 D' F U2 F D2 F' L2 U R' F2 R' B2 L2 R U F' D R2 L' U2 L U' F2 L U
22. 53.58 U B' R2 U' R' D2 R' D' F L' R' B2 F' L U D' F2 L' B' U' D2 R L' D F
23. 48.82 R U' R F' L U2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 D' B F U2 R' U' F2 D' B
24. 37.28 U R' L' F2 U' D L' D2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B U L' B' F' U' R2 D R2 D F U'
25. 1:01.45 D2 F L D2 U' R2 F2 D B R2 U R F' D F' L D2 B F U' R2 B2 L2 D L'
26. 40.78 U' R' B F' L2 B' D' L' D2 B2 D B U2 F B' D' L2 B' D' B2 U L2 R2 D' L
27. 52.31 F U2 R' F2 D2 B F2 D F' D' F2 U' R' F2 D2 B U' L B' R' D R D' U B
28. 53.92 R' L' B' F R U' B L D' U F' B D B2 R' F U' R' U' R F2 L D2 L R
29. 48.72 F D U B' L2 B R' D B' L B2 D' B' U2 L2 F U2 B2 U F2 D' F L2 R' D'
30. 46.64 F' L B2 U' R2 D2 B F' D' B' R' D2 B' F' L' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 R L2 U
31. 56.79 F' B2 R2 D' L' F' U2 L' F2 R' L2 F U L2 B2 L R2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U' L D
32. 43.49 U F B' L R F B' U L2 R U F U L2 R2 U2 R' B R2 L' D2 F' R U F2
33. 43.85 R U2 D2 B F2 R' U' D2 B' D' F U F D' U' B2 F2 U B R2 U2 F U' L' D'
34. 48.73 L' F' B L R' F2 B2 R B' U' L R2 U L R2 D2 L F2 B L B L' B U D2
35. 42.62 D' F' B' L' R F L2 U F2 R U' R L2 B D' U' R2 F D' L2 U R2 B2 F R'
36. 52.98 F' L' F' R2 U' L' B2 F2 U2 L B2 R U' D L F2 B2 U B2 U' L2 R B L' F'
37. 48.50 B F' U2 D2 F R2 B' F D2 B R2 F2 R U' R' D2 F U' B' F D' F' D' R2 L2
38. 37.90 D2 U2 B R2 U2 D2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 L' U L B' F' D' B D L' U' L' D2 R2 U2
39. 45.92 R B U L2 B2 U' F' B L2 F D2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F D F2 L2 U' B' R' D' R'
40. 41.92 D' L' F D' U' B' U' F L2 B2 L' D U' L2 U2 R' L2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 U2
41. 48.47 U D B' D' R2 B R' F2 B' D U L2 R2 B F2 R' D2 L R F2 L' R U' D B
42. 44.94 U' F B' R2 D L' F' R' L F L R' U' R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U D2 F B2 R2 F
43. 47.78 U F' L2 D' L R2 U F' B2 D U' R2 F L B2 D F U' L2 D L2 B R2 L' U
44. 49.56 B L' U2 L' F U R2 L' F' B2 U2 D L2 B2 L B' F2 D2 B U' F U2 B L2 R
45. 44.70 B2 R F R2 F B2 R2 F' R' F' D2 L' U' R F2 R2 B F R2 D2 U' L' R2 D' B2
46. 45.39 D R' L2 B' F2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 R' U' D' R2 U2 F R D2 F' L2 R U2 R2 D' U
47. 34.70 B L' F2 R' L2 U' F' D L B R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F U D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D U2 R2
48. 36.28 U' L U R L' F2 D2 F B' D B U R' U2 D F2 L' D' B' L' R U' R2 U F'
49. 54.53 D2 R' U F2 U' L2 D' U' L2 B D2 F2 R' D' U R' L2 D U2 L F' D' R2 U2 R2
50. 46.38 U' R U2 F2 R' L' U' F R F2 D B' F2 L R' B F2 R2 B2 D B' U2 R2 L B2
51. 42.51 L' U' F' U F2 U2 L R U L R2 D' B D2 F D2 L2 D F B L U' B' U R2
52. 45.57 F' R' F2 R2 L2 D U F' L2 U' L2 R' B F U F2 R2 L2 B L2 F' D2 B' L' B2
53. 52.26 D U2 F2 B U R D L2 D' L R2 B R' B' U2 L' D U B R' B U' R2 B' R
54. 38.96 L' B' F2 U' B' R L' F' U' R B2 U R2 B F L2 B F' L2 D' F' B' R2 L F
55. 45.52 B' L' D R' B2 D2 F2 R' U' D F' B' R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 B' R2 L2 B2 F2
56. 55.03 F2 D2 L R2 F' D' F U L2 R2 F U' L2 B' R' B' L2 U B L U' B D' B U
57. 45.48 B2 L U R L' B' R2 B' U D F D' F2 B2 U' R2 B L2 B2 U B' U' F D U'
58. (33.95) R L' D' U' F R U2 F2 R2 U2 R D U' L2 U2 L2 D' U F2 D F B' R2 D' F'
59. 45.42 L' R' U L R2 U' D' R2 F' R' U2 D2 F' L' F' U B2 D' R' B' R2 U D B2 L
60. 44.74 D B R U D L D' F U R F2 U' L' R U' D2 L F B D' R L B F2 R2
61. 52.84 F2 D2 L D F R L F2 D2 R D2 B' U' L R2 F' B2 R' B L' R D' F2 U' R2
62. 57.71 D2 B' F' D' U' R U' B' L R' U' B2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 D U' R' F2 L' B F2 U'
63. 48.37 U2 R' L' B F' D' R' F D F' D F R2 U R' F B' R' L B' R2 L' B D R
64. 47.18 F' D2 R' L2 B D L D R2 L' D' U2 R' F2 B U D' L' F2 B' R L2 B' R' D
65. 36.70 F' L2 B F L U D' B L U2 F B' D U L2 F D2 B' U R2 B2 U L F' U'
66. 41.67 U R' F' D' U2 B U' L2 B F' R L2 F L U' D B2 F' D' L' R U' R2 D2 B'
67. 51.46 B2 F2 L' F L' R B2 L F' B2 D2 U L F2 U' D B' D' R U2 R L D L2 U2
68. 47.31 B2 R L' F2 U R D U' F R U' F L U2 R' L2 B R' B2 L2 U L U' F' U'
69. 1:01.33 B' F L D U' L U2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D U' R' U L' D2 U L' B' F2 R' L'
70. 45.09 U' L2 F' R D2 B L' F' L' D F' U' D F D2 R B2 D' F R' B' F L F' B2
71. 42.41 L' B2 U R2 B2 D2 L D' R2 U F' R F' U' R L' B' R2 D U R2 D2 U F B
72. 46.20 U2 F D' F2 U' D' R L2 U' D' F D F R2 B2 R F2 B2 R' F D F U' B D
73. 57.66 B2 F' L2 F D L' F2 D L R D R2 L' U2 D2 L D' B' R2 U B L D R' D2
74. 47.72 D2 L' F2 U D2 R2 U D R U2 B2 L2 F2 U R' L D F' L' R' F2 U' D' R D2
75. 41.62 U L' U D R B' D2 U F B2 U D B' F2 D B R2 L2 F L U D F2 L F
76. 40.22 R F U D L' D2 L2 D' U F2 R F U' B2 D R2 L' D' U2 L' U2 D R2 F' D'
77. 44.45 B2 R2 L' B F R' L' B U2 F' D' L2 D' B' U' L2 R U L2 B2 L F2 R U' L'
78. 51.84 U B2 L' B U2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 R L2 U2 F2 D L B' R' B2 U' R' U F R2 D2
79. 51.75 L' D' R2 D F2 R' U L2 F2 U2 R2 D L U2 D' F' U D' F2 B' R D L2 R' U2
80. 53.18 L' R2 U2 B R U' R' D L B L2 F' D' F2 L D2 U B F2 L' F D2 U' F2 D
81. 1:00.60 D2 U R2 D2 U2 L' D L B2 F L R U D2 B2 F' R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 F B2
82. 43.05 U' B D F B' R B' R B2 U2 D B R2 U R F R B2 R' U2 F2 B R L' F'
83. 36.80 D F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U D' R B R F' D2 U' F2 D2 R D L2 U2 D2 B' U'
84. 46.56 L D' R D' R2 D' L2 R' D' U L2 D U2 B2 D' U R' D' L2 U' F B L U R
85. 46.10 D' F' L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F D U' B2 U' L' U2 D' L U2 D' F' B' D' R'
86. 56.86 F' R L2 D F' D2 L R2 B L2 R' U F R B F D2 R U' B' L' B' F2 D U2
87. 50.46 R' B' D' L2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F B' L' D2 U' R' F B' U R' D' U2
88. 35.60 R2 B' D' B D2 U B R2 U' R' U' L2 U' D2 B2 R' U' F' L' D L R' F' D U
89. 43.26 F' U' F2 R D F' U D L' B D2 L D B' R2 D' B' U' L2 R2 U' F' B2 D2 B
90. 44.27 F' U' L' U' R2 F U' R2 U L' B2 R L2 D L2 R2 B' D R' L D' R B' R' U'
91. 40.47 U' R2 B R U' B2 R U2 B2 L U' B' U R2 B' U' B2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 U' R U
92. 52.23 R' U' B2 D' U' B' L F2 D' F' D U L2 R U2 L B F L' D' F' L B' F D2
93. 50.51 U R2 B D2 L' R U2 F' B U2 L2 B2 R' U' L' U2 R2 U' B F2 U B L' D' L
94. 42.88 L' B F D L2 D' B' F R' B' F2 L U' B' R' L U' D' F2 L2 D B D2 B' F'
95. 53.18 R2 D F D U2 F D2 F D' L' B D2 F' R' D' B2 F R' L2 D F2 R U' D2 R'
96. 46.30 F' D' B F L' B F' L2 U R' D U2 R2 B F' R2 U D' B2 L' D2 B2 U' F2 R'
97. 48.74 L' D B U D' F2 L' B2 D2 R L' B' L F' U2 B' D' F2 D U2 F R' B' L2 R2
98. 54.70 U2 B' F2 R2 D' L' B' D' F2 U L2 D L' D F2 U F' L' D U2 L B' F2 U' L'
99. 46.14 B2 F2 U' B2 D F L' U F2 B U' D F2 D' B' L' U2 F U' L R2 B R' B F
100. 50.66 F' U2 F2 U R' L' F' B' R2 B L2 F U2 D F2 L' D' F U2 L F2 D' R2 L D'


Avg of 5: 41.72
Avg of 12: 44.18


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 17, 2010)

2x2-7x7 relay 12:33.98! Broke my PB by 2 min


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 17, 2010)

16.55, 17.69, 25.06, 14.94, 16.64, 17.25, 17.89, 17.94, 19.38, 17.45, 18.25, 18.52 = 17.75
New PB by far, getting more consistent on slower turning.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 18, 2010)

Average of 5: 19.59
1. 18.93 D2 L2 D' R2 D2 R' U' R2 L2 B2 D L' B' R' U' L' D U2 R2 L2 F' B2 R U2 F' 
2. 19.59 D2 L F L F D' L' U2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 R2 L' D2 U F' D B F2 R2 D2 R' L2 
3. (20.44) D2 L B' L' U2 D L' U' L2 R' F2 U B2 L2 U' R F2 R' B' F2 U D F2 B' D' 
4. 20.25 D R F' B' U2 B U D2 B2 R L' F' D2 R' B D F' R B2 R L U B' F U 
5. (16.94) F' U' B' L' D B2 D U2 L2 F2 U' D' L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' L D B'

Rewks or whatever. Just for fun.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 18, 2010)

Session average: 11.25
1. 11.69 F' R2 L2 B D' F' D F R2 L2 U' B' D' R B L2 R2 B U2 F' B2 D' U' F R 
2. 11.29 U F2 B' D2 R L2 B U F2 R D F2 D' B U F D R2 B D' B' L' U' B2 R 
3. 10.90 R2 B' F2 R' F D U F L B R' L' F R B' L2 U D2 R2 L D' B' L' R F2 
4. 12.58 D2 R' U2 F' R2 B' U2 B F2 U D' R B2 R D2 U L' U' B' L' R B' R' B2 F2 
5. (9.50) F D' U R2 D2 F' B R F' R' L U R F D2 R' L2 D' L2 F' D' U' R' L' B2
6. (13.91) F' B2 D2 L' U2 B U2 B2 U' D R' D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' R' 
7. 11.27 B' U' L2 D2 B' R' U' R D L U' F' U' R' U2 L2 B R F' D' F2 L' B U' D' 
8. 10.92 U L U' L2 F' U' D' L' R' D2 B' L2 R2 U' F' L U' B2 U' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
9. 10.35 L' F' B' R2 D2 L D2 F' L2 R' B' D2 B2 L R' B F U' R' L F' L D L D 
10. 12.98 F D2 B2 U B2 D B D F2 B D2 F D2 B2 L' D L F2 R D F2 D R2 D' F2 
11. 10.85 B U' B U2 R2 U D B2 L2 F D' R2 L2 F' D' F2 R U B' R' D' U2 F B L 
12. 9.69 D' U R L2 F2 L' B D B' R B2 D' L U R' L2 F2 B2 D' U' B F U2 R2 U' 


no energy drink this time


----------



## Frapdeizer (Oct 18, 2010)

5x5- 1:06.62
1:05.88
1:13.58
1:09.52
1:09.36
1:09.60
1:07.70
1:10.31
1:11.45
1:03.34
1:10.40
1:08.28 - 1:08.91 avg of 12
I think I am gonna start posting here. Of course real cube


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Michal, nice to see you in the community. Pretty decent average there too, idk what's good on physical cubes anymore but it looks fast.


----------



## joey (Oct 18, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Hi Michal, nice to see you in the community. Pretty decent average there too, idk what's good on physical cubes anymore but it looks fast.


 
Idk, I know at least 20 people who have done sub1:08 avg12.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 18, 2010)

joey said:


> Idk, I know at least 20 people who have done sub1:08 avg12.


 
20 people? I can only think of like <three

Edit: Lol missed sarcasm


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2010)

joey said:


> Idk, I know at least 20 people who have done sub1:08 avg12.


 
Sorry joey, but I just don't follow physical bigcubing anymore.


----------



## joey (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you know that 1:08avg12 is still goddamn fast.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 18, 2010)

I finally reach a new PB of sub 20.....19.07


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 18, 2010)

solves using Petrus, Roux, and ZZ: (CFOP is my main method)



Spoiler



Petrus


Spoiler



Average of 12: 28.93
1. 27.25 R' L B F U' R' U2 D' L D2 L' R' F' U' L2 D L' D' L' R D' U F U' L 
2. 32.87 L U' D R' D U L2 B' L' U' L' B2 F R' D2 L B2 U' D' R' U R' L2 U2 B 
3. 27.73 L D' U' B2 D' U R B2 R D2 F U2 F B R D2 B D U2 F U' R F2 D2 U 
4. (34.16) D' R' U B2 D F U2 R2 F2 B' D' U2 L' F' U' D F2 R' L D' L2 R2 U F2 U2 
5. 32.06 F2 U F2 B R2 L2 F2 L F2 L' D' L2 U L D L' R' B2 F L2 D' U F D' F 
6. 25.65 L U D2 F2 R' L2 B D' U F' B' L2 F D U' R' U2 B' R D' F2 D' U2 R D2 
7. 25.15 D L' D' U' L' R2 F' L' R' B U L2 F2 U' D2 R' B' R2 U2 D2 L' B2 F2 U R 
8. 31.86 B' L2 D2 F' R B' U' L F D' F' D' F' B R2 U2 B U' B' L2 R' D R U2 F2 
9. 28.20 R L' F' B2 D' U2 F' D' R2 L F' U B' U2 L2 R' F D B' L D' F2 R2 F2 B2 
10. 27.24 R D' L F2 B R' D U' R2 B F' R2 D2 R D B D' U B2 L B' F' D2 U' F2 
11. 31.30 L' U' L2 R' D U L' D2 R' U2 D2 L U' L2 U' B U R' F U2 R2 L' U D' F2 
12. (22.07) B2 U L D2 B U' D' R D2 L F2 D L' D2 F B D R' F2 U B2 R F L2 F'



Roux


Spoiler



Average of 12: 36.49
1. 39.24 B' L2 U B L2 B2 F L2 B2 F2 R B R' B2 F U' F L R' D' F' R2 L2 B' R 
2. 32.79 U2 D L B2 R B2 L D B2 R2 D' U R L2 U' D B' D' L' D F' B' L' R' D' 
3. (47.83) L' F' B2 R U R U' R B2 R B2 F R B U B2 U F' R2 B' R B D' F2 R' 
4. 36.57 U' D2 L' R2 F U R2 B2 L D R F D2 L U D2 L B2 L' B D B' D2 R D 
5. 38.77 F2 L2 B2 R2 B U B2 L B2 R' F L D' F' D R L' U2 F' L D2 L' R D B 
6. 34.28 U D2 L U B R D B' R' U' R' U R L2 D2 U2 L' B2 D' B2 U L2 B' F L 
7. 37.18 R' F L' D2 L2 U D' B' D L' D' L R U D' B2 L' R2 U R U2 D' R' D2 U 
8. 36.52 R D' F D' R' U L' D' R' F' D' L' U2 R' U2 B' F2 R' L D' R2 F B2 U2 F' 
9. 37.52 R B L D' B R2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F' L D2 R' B' U2 R D F2 D' B R2 U2 
10. 38.08 L' R' F2 U2 F L R2 F B D' R B2 L2 F B R D2 F' U2 B' R D2 L D' L2 
11. (32.56) F' U2 B2 D F U2 L B R2 D L2 B' U' F' B D' R2 D2 R2 U D2 B U' L D2 
12. 33.98 B2 F' R' D2 F' R' U F L2 R' F2 B2 L B' L B U B' U2 D' B' F' L' R' U



ZZ


Spoiler



Average of 12: 32.05
1. (22.75) U F' R2 F2 R F2 R L2 B2 L2 B R L2 F U R' B U2 F' D2 L R2 B' D2 B 
2. 26.54 F R2 D B D2 F B' L F' R L2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 L B R D' U L2 R2 
3. 27.39 U2 B' L U L' D' U2 R B2 F R' B' U2 L U' B' F2 U2 B' F' R' U D2 R2 F' 
4. 29.48 U2 F U' F2 B U F D B2 F L U2 R' B D L' D' U2 R' U' L F' B R D 
5. (52.87) R B2 L2 D F L' U' D' F2 B D2 U' R2 D' L' U2 R' B U D L D' R F B' 
6. 33.14 F R L' U2 D2 F' D L2 B2 R' D B' L U B' D B' D2 F2 B' R' U R' B' R2 
7. 34.46 B2 L R' U F2 R2 F R D2 L F2 L' B R' F' B R U2 B D2 R' U2 R B' L 
8. 40.50 U D' F2 D F D' F' D2 B2 L' D F' U2 F2 D' U R F D R2 L' D R' L' U2 
9. 35.88 L2 D L F2 R D' R' B' F' U' L2 F U R B2 U2 F2 R D2 F L' F2 U F' B2 
10. 32.83 B D L2 D' B R F B2 D' U F' R2 L2 D U2 R' L U F U2 B' D' R2 F2 R 
11. 29.74 F D2 U2 B U2 R' L2 B U R' U2 B2 R D' U' B2 R U R2 F2 L B' F' D' R2 
12. 30.53 D2 F L R U D' F2 R' U2 B2 U' R B2 F U2 F' U' D' B' D2 U R2 B L2 D


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 18, 2010)

25.91, 27.24, 21.24, 20.92, 25.73 = 24.29

Fridrich OH with 2 look OLL =D


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 18, 2010)

New 4x4 PBs with Dayan 

Average of 5: 1:06.44


Spoiler



1. 1:10.74 D B' u2 B' f L2 U' u2 L f2 L f2 B R r F2 U R D r' L R' B u2 L B' U D2 r2 D U' f2 B' u2 R' L2 U2 B2 u2 L
2. (59.28) f2 D L' f2 U' f U D' L r B f' U B' R' B2 u2 r2 U2 r R' U2 u2 L2 r u L2 R u r' F' f2 L' f' D' f' R2 u F2 u
3. 1:01.07 f u F' D' U u2 L B2 L r2 B' L R2 U' D' B R f' u' B' L' u L f' R D' U2 L' B2 D' r B F2 D2 B r D f B L2
4. (1:12.41) L R2 B r D U f2 L2 D u' F' r' f' U u2 R2 r2 u L u2 f' r' L B' r' B2 F u R2 U2 f' r' L' f F U2 L R' r2 F2
5. 1:07.51 R r B' R F2 r' f B' r B L' f R' D B L2 U' f D u B2 f' L2 r F2 R L' F' B R U2 R2 U D2 F2 D' L2 f' F' R2


Average of 12: 1:09.49


Spoiler



1. 1:03.72 r2 R' D u B' r R2 D2 f' B' r R2 u' R2 B' r' D2 B F2 u2 r' u D2 F2 D' L' u f U2 R' U B' L2 D R' D f2 B' u2 D
2. 1:09.64 D2 B' r D R' r' u D f' r' B' f2 R2 F D' r' F' D u2 F' D2 L' B2 r F' L2 f' D u' r' U2 F f L' F2 u2 R' B' u2 R
3. 1:09.64 f' u2 D f' r F' f' r' F U F u' D2 L R2 r' D L2 B u' F2 r2 R' B2 F L2 B' D2 r' u' B2 f' u L U f' L2 u R' r'
4. (1:17.67) L R' B' F U L2 f2 B2 F' D r F2 R' D2 r2 F' u f' L' D' r2 R' F f2 R2 r f u F' r' f L2 u2 D L' u2 L' U D2 u
5. 1:11.05 D2 F' u' L' U' L2 U L2 F D' U f2 u' B' F' R2 U F2 L2 u' U F B D' U R' B2 R' u L' R B L' R F' B' f' r B' u
6. 1:14.37 D2 F' D2 u2 U' F L' U D' r2 R F2 U2 R2 r L2 U' L2 B' r' L2 R' u' U R L2 r f u2 R' U L f' L2 u' r2 U2 D F u
7. 1:14.76 f2 R2 r2 D F D2 r2 F2 D u2 U' f2 B D R2 F' U B2 U D' r' L' D u2 f2 B2 D' u' R2 r2 f' u f' D r L' R' D2 r' U2
8. 1:10.74 D B' u2 B' f L2 U' u2 L f2 L f2 B R r F2 U R D r' L R' B u2 L B' U D2 r2 D U' f2 B' u2 R' L2 U2 B2 u2 L
9. (59.28) f2 D L' f2 U' f U D' L r B f' U B' R' B2 u2 r2 U2 r R' U2 u2 L2 r u L2 R u r' F' f2 L' f' D' f' R2 u F2 u
10. 1:01.07 f u F' D' U u2 L B2 L r2 B' L R2 U' D' B R f' u' B' L' u L f' R D' U2 L' B2 D' r B F2 D2 B r D f B L2
11. 1:12.41 L R2 B r D U f2 L2 D u' F' r' f' U u2 R2 r2 u L u2 f' r' L B' r' B2 F u R2 U2 f' r' L' f F U2 L R' r2 F2
12. 1:07.51 R r B' R F2 r' f B' r B L' f R' D B L2 U' f D u B2 f' L2 r F2 R L' F' B R U2 R2 U D2 F2 D' L2 f' F' R2


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 18, 2010)

45:14.75 Gigaminx. I tried solving more face by face rather than reducing all centers, then reducing all edges, then doing a megaminx solve. I chopped about 20 minutes off my solve time by doing this, so I think I have a new method now  Done while listening to cubecast.

Chris


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 18, 2010)

2x2 Average of 5 PB 7.14
(5.19), 7.77, (7.91), 7.11, 6.55 = 7.14


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 18, 2010)

3x3OH: 42.95, 44.22, 47.55, 42.52, 32.19, 42.43, 42.56, 43.30, 41.62, 49.04, 33.48, 57.28 = 42.97
Sub 40 by next comp would be nice.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 18, 2010)

15.16 lucky domino single.

Seriously, why am I getting better at it when I don't even really want to?


----------



## joey (Oct 18, 2010)

because youre practising it?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 18, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Seriously, why am I getting better at it when I don't even really want to?


 
Becuase nothing can stop pure talent!

Now take your time and think about your question. After that, let me know what answers did you expect?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 18, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Becuase nothing can stop pure talent!
> 
> Now take your time and think about your question. After that, let me know what answers did you expect?


 
I'm pretty sure it was supposed to be a rhetorical question. If I've learned one thing from being on this forum, it's that you can't ask rhetorical questions on the Internet.


----------



## JuGglEr (Oct 18, 2010)

I just got 16.30 avg 12 OH. Woa, PB by 0.60. I'm really happy about that Also pretty good avg of 5 in it: 14.76, (20.49), 14.86, (14.19), 15.40 = 15.01 FFFUUU.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Average of 100: 7.68* PB 
*Best Average of 12: 7.10* PB 
Best Average of 5: 6.89
Best Single Solve: 5.69



Spoiler



76.	7.72	u=2,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
77.	7.15	u=-5,d=3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUUd
78.	6.47	u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=4 / ddUd
79.	7.34	u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=1 / UddU
80.	7.30	u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=3 / dUdd
81.	7.46	u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=6 / UUUU
_82.	6.66	u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-2 / UdUU
83.	(8.30)	u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-1 / UUdd
84.	(6.44)	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUU
85.	6.69	u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=4,d=3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUd
86.	7.33	u=4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUdU_
87.	6.91	u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=5,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUU





Spoiler



1.	9.77	u=4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dUdd
2.	7.22	u=3,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-1 / ddUU
3.	7.16	u=0,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=4,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=5 / UddU
4.	7.27	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-5 / Uddd
5.	7.36	u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=0 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=0 / d=5 / dUdd
6.	8.56	u=-4,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-4 / Uddd
7.	7.58	u=6,d=-3 / u=6,d=4 / u=4,d=-4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dddd
8.	6.81	u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUdd
9.	6.31	u=-4,d=-5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUd
10.	9.66	u=1,d=-5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=5,d=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=6 / d=2 / Uddd
11.	8.05	u=4,d=-4 / u=5,d=4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-3 / UddU
12.	8.52	u=-4,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=6,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=5 / dUdd
13.	9.25	u=2,d=2 / u=4,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=5 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=1 / Uddd
14.	7.52	u=-2,d=5 / u=5,d=4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=4,d=5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-2 / UdUU
15.	8.83	u=-2,d=2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-1 / Uddd
16.	8.27	u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=5 / UUdd
17.	7.58	u=6,d=-4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=6 / UUdU
18.	7.53	u=0,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=1 / dUUU
19.	8.13	u=-4,d=2 / u=6,d=-2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-1 / UddU
20.	8.34	u=4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=5 / ddUU
21.	6.81	u=-5,d=0 / u=-3,d=0 / u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=2 / d=2 / dddU
22.	7.15	u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1,d=3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=3 / dUUU
23.	7.36	u=1,d=3 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=6 / UdUd
24.	7.47	u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=5 / dUdU
25.	7.02	u=-3,d=5 / u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dddd
26.	7.08	u=6,d=6 / u=2,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-5 / dddU
27.	7.02	u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=4,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-3 / UUdU
28.	7.61	u=5,d=-2 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1,d=2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=6 / UUUU
29.	7.25	u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=-4 / ddUd
30.	6.66	u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=1 / UUUU
31.	7.59	u=6,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=1 / u=6 / d=4 / dUdd
32.	9.71	u=5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=2 / Uddd
33.	7.46	u=-3,d=5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdd
34.	7.47	u=5,d=1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUdU
35.	7.43	u=1,d=2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=0 / d=4 / dUdd
36.	8.03	u=1,d=6 / u=-3,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=6,d=3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=6 / d=6 / UdUd
37.	7.84	u=2,d=-1 / u=1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-5 / Uddd
38.	8.08	u=2,d=6 / u=4,d=-4 / u=3,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dddU
39.	8.69	u=-5,d=2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3,d=1 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / d=1 / UUUd
40.	7.90	u=-3,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=1 / dddd
41.	7.84	u=2,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=4 / u=-3,d=0 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-4 / UUUd
42.	8.08	u=1,d=-3 / u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-4 / Uddd
43.	7.66	u=6,d=-1 / u=1,d=2 / u=2,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUUd
44.	7.66	u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=4 / u=6,d=2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=6 / dddd
45.	8.25	u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-3 / dddU
46.	8.08	u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=6,d=3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=5 / UdUd
47.	7.21	u=4,d=5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=2 / d=-5 / dddd
48.	8.03	u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=-3,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=1 / d=1 / UdUU
49.	7.00	u=0,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4,d=3 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=-2 / UddU
50.	(5.69)	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=4 / d=6 / ddUU
51.	7.22	u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=5 / ddUd
52.	(DNF)	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-2 / ddUU
53.	7.09	u=4,d=-2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=0,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=5 / dUdU
54.	7.28	u=-1,d=-2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-4 / dddU
55.	7.80	u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=6 / Uddd
56.	8.02	u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=3 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-3 / UUdd
57.	7.53	u=4,d=5 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=2,d=0 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=1 / d=6 / UdUU
58.	8.22	u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUd
59.	7.56	u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=-1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=1 / UdUd
60.	7.72	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / d=1 / UUUU
61.	7.68	u=2,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-4 / ddUd
62.	8.66	u=3,d=5 / u=-5,d=6 / u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=3 / UUdU
63.	8.71	u=-5,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=0,d=6 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=-4 / ddUU
64.	7.66	u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=4,d=0 / u=6,d=3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-5 / UUdd
65.	7.43	u=-4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=1 / u=0,d=3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=2 / UdUd
66.	7.75	u=4,d=1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=0 / UdUU
67.	7.44	u=-3,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-2 / dddU
68.	7.61	u=3,d=6 / u=6,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=5 / dUdd
69.	7.97	u=2,d=-2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=0,d=5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=1 / dUdU
70.	7.90	u=2,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UUdU
71.	7.72	u=-4,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UddU
72.	7.47	u=0,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=6,d=1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=2 / UdUd
73.	7.50	u=0,d=-4 / u=-5,d=2 / u=3,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-2 / UdUd
74.	6.59	u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=0 / UdUd
75.	7.71	u=3,d=-5 / u=5,d=2 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UdUd
76.	7.72	u=2,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6,d=1 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
77.	7.15	u=-5,d=3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUUd
78.	6.47	u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=4 / ddUd
79.	7.34	u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=6,d=5 / u=4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=0 / d=1 / UddU
80.	7.30	u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=3 / dUdd
81.	7.46	u=3,d=-5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=6 / UUUU
82.	6.66	u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-2 / UdUU
83.	8.30	u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-1 / UUdd
84.	6.44	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UdUU
85.	6.69	u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=4,d=3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUd
86.	7.33	u=4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=4 / u=3,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUdU
87.	6.91	u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=-4 / u=5,d=4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=6 / dUUU
88.	8.36	u=4,d=6 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-1 / dddd
89.	7.59	u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=1 / dUdU
90.	7.27	u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=5 / d=-2 / UUUU
91.	7.56	u=-5,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=2,d=6 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=3 / d=4 / UddU
92.	8.27	u=3,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=2,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddd
93.	8.72	u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=2 / d=2 / UUdd
94.	7.02	u=4,d=6 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=4 / UUdU
95.	7.91	u=4,d=-4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=3,d=6 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-4 / UddU
96.	8.40	u=-3,d=1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UdUU
97.	6.91	u=5,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-4 / UdUd
98.	7.00	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5,d=4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / d=0 / dUUd
99.	7.30	u=-2,d=5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=6,d=6 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUdU
100.	8.94	u=1,d=3 / u=3,d=2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=1,d=5 / u=6 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-4 / UUdd


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 18, 2010)

no


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 18, 2010)

noo~
go practice, captain baus.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 18, 2010)

Mkay

7.26, 6.98, (12.57), 6.58, (4.91), 7.50, 6.89, 7.81, 7.27, 6.86, 6.33, 5.98 = 6.95


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mkay
> 
> 7.26, 6.98, (12.57), 6.58, (4.91), 7.50, 6.89, 7.81, 7.27, 6.86, 6.33, 5.98 = 6.95


 Ok you win...for now. Unfortunately I have to do work for a few days but by the end of the week I'll be sub7 too. Have you got the 4.91 scramble?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, I gave it to you on msn >_<


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yeah, I gave it to you on msn >_<


 Oh thanks. I'm upstairs working so I'm on my phone not at my computer.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2010)

2.30 computer 3x3x2 single on video

lol.

could have been sub 2 but I did a U3 AUF =_=


----------



## Lid (Oct 18, 2010)

first sub 20 on *Square-1*

19.68, 17.04, 20.64, (24.06), 17.44, 22.92, 19.79, 20.03, 22.30, 18.55, 19.00, (14.90) = 19.74


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 18, 2010)

Average of 5: 16.48
1. 16.96 R' U' L' B2 D2 R' L' D2 R U' B2 F R' D2 F R D F D F D F' R2 D2 B2
2. (15.00) B2 L2 R D' R2 L' B' R F' R2 B F' D' U L R' F2 L2 R2 B' U' B' U' D2 R
3. 17.28 R F' U D' B' L B F' L2 D' R' U' R L B' L' U L2 D R U D F D F'
4. (18.09) F L D2 F L D' L D R' B2 D' L2 F2 B R' D2 U' L2 D' B D2 R' D F' D
5. 15.20 F L2 R D2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 B2 L' R D' R' F2 D B F L' B U' B2 F L 

Pretty good avg of 5 for me. I think I'm improving!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy with these results (sub 26.50), BUT the average could have been so much better. At solve 52 I cleaned out my Square-1 and lubed it etc. Then I started to get faster all of a sudden. Should have done this to start with... maybe the next avg 100 will be a lot better! Average of 5 - 21.67 and average of 12 - 23.33 (awesome).

Statistics for 10-18-2010 22:59:37

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.36
Standard Deviation: 4.23
Best Time: 18.30
Worst Time: 34.16



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	24.97	(0,6) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (2,3) (-2,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,5) (3,0) (-2,5) (0,4) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (0,4)
2.	27.81	(1,2) (6,6) (-5,5) (3,3) (6,5) (-2,0) (6,4) (-2,2) (2,0) (-2,0) (-5,4) (0,4) (-5,5) (6,5) (1,3)
3.	25.44	(-3,0) (0,6) (0,3) (4,5) (2,3) (4,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (4,5) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (3,4) (4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (6,4) (6,0)
4.	27.02	(-5,-3) (5,6) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,4) (0,2) (2,4) (1,4) (4,2) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (5,0) (2,0) (6,0) (0,4)
5.	32.65	(6,6) (6,-3) (-4,1) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (-5,3) (4,0) (1,0) (4,5) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (-4,3) (6,3)
6.	31.46	(0,2) (-2,0) (3,3) (-4,0) (-5,1) (5,0) (6,5) (5,2) (6,4) (6,2) (0,2) (0,2) (4,4) (6,0) (4,4) (4,4)
7.	33.59	(0,0) (0,6) (3,0) (3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,5) (0,3) (-3,4) (5,3) (0,2) (6,3) (0,3) (0,4)
8.	26.09	(0,-3) (3,-3) (0,3) (1,2) (6,0) (2,4) (2,0) (-2,4) (4,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (5,0) (-5,4) (-4,3) (-4,0)
9.	26.90	(0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (5,0) (6,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (5,4)
10.	19.22	(-5,-3) (0,-1) (-3,0) (0,4) (5,2) (-5,0) (0,3) (-1,1) (-3,4) (0,1) (0,2) (0,2) (6,2) (3,2) (6,2) (-4,0) (0,5)
11.	24.56	(4,6) (0,-3) (2,0) (3,3) (5,3) (1,0) (1,5) (-2,3) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (2,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,2)
12.	32.21	(0,-4) (6,-5) (0,3) (6,0) (-1,4) (-4,3) (0,2) (2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (3,4) (6,3) (-4,3) (3,4) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,0)
13.	28.63	(0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (4,5) (6,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (5,0) (-2,1) (-4,0) (-4,5) (-4,1) (0,4) (0,1) (4,0) (6,1) (0,2) (4,0)
14.	21.09	(1,6) (0,6) (-4,5) (-5,1) (6,5) (3,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (3,3) (0,4) (5,5) (0,1) (1,3) (5,2) (6,4) (-3,0)
15.	30.08	(0,-1) (0,3) (-2,1) (0,2) (6,3) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (6,3) (5,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,1) (0,2) (5,0) (1,4) (-4,5)
16.	26.47	(0,-1) (4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (3,0) (0,4) (6,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,5) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1)
17.	23.88	(-5,2) (0,-3) (0,3) (-1,0) (6,4) (3,0) (0,2) (2,4) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,2) (0,4) (-2,2) (-4,0) (5,4)
18.	30.16	(6,2) (0,3) (0,3) (1,1) (3,5) (-3,0) (-3,3) (4,3) (0,2) (6,3) (-2,5) (6,0) (-4,0) (5,4) (-3,2) (-3,0)
19.	27.28	(-3,-4) (0,3) (-2,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,2) (-4,0) (-4,0) (-4,2) (-3,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (3,0) (0,4) (-4,3)
20.	25.78	(0,0) (0,-3) (4,5) (2,0) (0,4) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (5,0) (0,2) (3,4) (6,0) (0,3) (2,4) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2)
21.	30.77	(0,-1) (4,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (6,0) (-3,1) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,2) (-4,2) (0,4)
22.	18.30	(0,-1) (0,1) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (2,0) (-1,4) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,2)
23.	33.65	(0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (3,2) (-2,0) (-3,2) (-3,0) (0,2) (2,0) (0,2) (3,4) (2,0) (-3,4) (4,4) (-2,5) (-2,4)
24.	27.36	(4,6) (0,-3) (6,2) (0,3) (2,1) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (2,2) (-2,4) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (-4,3) (5,0)
25.	33.11	(0,6) (0,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (4,0) (2,0) (0,5) (2,0) (4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,2)
26.	25.19	(0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,3) (2,5) (3,1) (1,4) (6,2) (-4,0) (2,4) (0,4) (0,5) (0,1) (-5,0) (4,5) (3,4) (2,0)
27.	21.36	(0,0) (3,-3) (-3,0) (0,5) (4,4) (-4,5) (0,4) (3,0) (-5,4) (5,2) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (3,3) (-5,3)
28.	29.43	(0,-4) (3,-5) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,3) (5,2) (-5,0) (-1,2) (3,0) (-5,2) (1,2) (4,3) (-4,4) (0,4) (4,0)
29.	29.43	(-2,3) (-3,0) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (4,1) (6,3) (5,0) (-5,0) (-5,3) (-3,5)
30.	29.16	(3,-4) (0,-5) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (4,1) (-5,4) (-2,5) (0,1) (6,1) (-1,0)
31.	22.93	(-2,-1) (-3,0) (0,3) (1,5) (4,3) (3,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,5) (4,0) (-4,0) (2,1) (0,4) (-4,3) (0,1) (0,5)
32.	34.16	(6,-1) (0,-2) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,5) (-5,1) (-1,5) (6,1) (6,4) (0,2) (-1,0) (0,3) (6,2) (2,0) (1,4) (3,2)
33.	33.78	(-3,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,3) (3,4) (-4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (4,0) (-3,2) (6,0) (6,3)
34.	24.71	(-2,-4) (6,3) (0,5) (-2,3) (6,3) (-5,3) (-1,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,5) (-4,2) (4,4) (-4,2) (2,5)
35.	32.30	(0,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-2,5) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,1) (-1,0) (1,0) (0,5) (5,4) (2,0) (0,3) (6,1) (-1,2) (2,3)
36.	31.30	(-5,-1) (0,-3) (-1,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (5,0) (-5,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,2) (2,5) (-2,4) (6,2) (1,0) (6,0) (6,0)
37.	31.18	(0,2) (0,6) (3,4) (0,3) (6,3) (5,1) (0,2) (6,3) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,5) (-4,3) (4,0) (2,3) (3,2) (6,0)
38.	30.41	(0,2) (-5,-5) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (3,0) (3,1) (0,2) (-3,4) (-3,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (-2,5) (4,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (0,4)
39.	19.83	(-2,2) (0,3) (3,1) (-4,5) (-3,1) (3,0) (0,5) (0,3) (-3,4) (3,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,3) (2,0) (6,0) (4,4) (0,4)
40.	32.40	(0,-1) (-3,-2) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,4) (-1,0) (1,0) (1,5) (0,5) (2,3)
41.	25.05	(4,0) (0,6) (0,5) (3,3) (0,3) (2,3) (-5,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (6,0) (6,5) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (6,2) (-4,0)
42.	31.28	(0,-3) (0,-3) (6,0) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (3,2) (6,0) (6,4) (3,2) (6,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,2) (-2,2)
43.	27.15	(0,-4) (-2,6) (3,3) (4,5) (6,0) (2,0) (2,0) (2,2) (-2,4) (4,3) (6,2) (-1,4) (6,2) (-3,2) (0,4)
44.	24.22	(0,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,4) (5,5) (6,4) (5,0) (3,2) (-2,4) (6,0) (2,2) (-5,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,5)
45.	21.72	(-3,3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (6,3) (6,2) (2,4)
46.	27.43	(0,-1) (0,6) (6,3) (6,1) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,0) (6,4) (5,4) (-2,1) (-4,2) (2,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0)
47.	26.00	(0,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (4,5) (-2,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (2,0) (4,0) (6,2) (4,0) (6,2) (2,0) (0,5) (0,2)
48.	22.77	(0,3) (0,6) (3,0) (0,3) (1,3) (2,2) (0,1) (3,3) (-5,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (6,2) (3,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (3,4)
49.	28.66	(1,3) (0,-4) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (5,4) (3,2) (0,3) (1,2) (0,4) (5,0) (-2,0) (1,0) (0,4) (6,0)
50.	27.80	(4,-1) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (5,3) (6,4) (0,4) (-1,4) (-5,0) (3,0) (0,2) (2,0) (5,2) (0,2) (6,0) (3,0) (1,0)
51.	23.83	(1,-1) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (4,3) (-3,2) (-2,4) (-2,2) (-2,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0)
52.	23.83	(0,-4) (6,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-2,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,5) (0,4) (2,4) (-2,0) (-2,2) (2,1) (4,2) (0,1) (-3,2)
53.	30.21	(0,5) (-5,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (-3,0) (2,3) (-3,2) (-2,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,5) (-2,1) (5,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (2,0) (0,2)
54.	21.59	(0,5) (0,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (2,0) (6,2) (6,0) (5,4) (-2,5) (3,0) (6,1) (-2,0) (4,0) (6,0)
55.	18.93	(0,5) (-5,6) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (2,3) (4,4) (-1,5) (3,3) (-2,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (3,3) (-1,2)
56.	32.03	(0,0) (3,0) (-5,0) (2,5) (4,1) (-1,0) (0,2) (4,5) (-2,3) (2,0) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (4,0) (-2,0) (3,0) (2,0) (3,4)
57.	20.90	(4,-4) (0,-3) (6,0) (0,2) (6,1) (0,1) (6,0) (5,4) (-2,5) (6,4) (2,0) (-4,4) (-5,2) (0,4) (6,2) (4,0)
58.	22.52	(0,2) (1,4) (-4,3) (0,3) (1,0) (-1,0) (0,3) (1,0) (0,4) (6,2) (-3,2) (-5,0) (2,0) (-3,4) (-4,5) (4,4) (0,4)
59.	32.63	(0,6) (3,6) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (4,2) (0,2) (0,1) (6,1) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,3) (4,0) (2,1) (-3,0) (6,0) (-2,2) (0,3)
60.	20.02	(0,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (6,2) (3,0) (-3,1) (0,1) (-3,0) (2,5) (1,0) (-3,4) (3,2) (1,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (1,0) (5,0)
61.	33.61	(0,3) (0,3) (1,0) (2,4) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,5) (-2,4) (-4,2) (4,0) (4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (2,3) (-4,5) (-2,0)
62.	32.30	(0,-3) (0,-3) (3,5) (0,4) (6,0) (2,3) (-1,4) (-1,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (1,0) (2,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,5) (0,4) (-2,0)
63.	26.90	(-3,2) (0,6) (-2,0) (6,0) (3,0) (0,4) (3,5) (3,4) (0,2) (0,3) (6,0) (3,0) (4,3) (-2,4) (0,4) (0,4) (2,2)
64.	19.96	(1,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,2) (0,3) (0,1) (3,0) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,5) (4,0) (-3,3) (0,1) (6,2) (0,3) (5,0)
65.	23.00	(0,-3) (-3,-3) (3,0) (0,1) (6,5) (5,0) (-5,1) (5,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,3) (6,5) (-4,5) (6,0) (2,0)
66.	23.00	(0,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (-5,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (-2,5) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,2) (0,2) (4,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,4) (-4,0) (4,2)
67.	25.18	(0,-4) (4,0) (3,3) (-4,1) (6,0) (2,2) (6,0) (4,3) (-4,0) (0,5) (4,0) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (2,2) (-4,3) (-4,4)
68.	25.18	(0,-3) (0,3) (-3,2) (6,1) (3,3) (-5,0) (-4,5) (6,3) (1,0) (0,3) (3,1) (-1,2) (0,2) (4,1) (0,5) (2,0)
69.	31.53	(0,-4) (4,6) (0,3) (-3,1) (6,5) (-3,1) (-1,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (4,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0)
70.	20.33	(0,5) (1,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (1,5) (3,3) (-2,0) (6,5) (-5,5) (-5,0) (6,5) (-2,1) (-4,0) (4,0) (4,0)
71.	27.02	(-3,2) (3,1) (-3,0) (6,5) (0,4) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-2,5) (-4,5) (0,4) (6,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,2)
72.	27.02	(-5,0) (-3,3) (2,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (5,4) (-2,2) (2,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (6,4) (-5,2) (0,2) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,2)
73.	27.44	(0,-3) (-3,6) (0,3) (2,3) (4,0) (0,3) (4,0) (6,2) (6,1) (-4,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,5) (5,0) (2,5) (0,4) (1,2)
74.	31.86	(0,-1) (0,-3) (-2,0) (6,3) (3,5) (1,1) (-4,5) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,0) (4,0) (3,2) (0,5) (6,4) (3,3) (0,2)
75.	27.88	(0,-3) (6,6) (6,0) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-2,5) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (3,1) (0,5)
76.	27.88	(0,0) (0,6) (-3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,3) (-4,3) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,1) (6,5) (0,2) (-4,0)
77.	20.34	(6,5) (0,6) (4,3) (0,3) (2,3) (0,2) (4,0) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (3,2) (0,3) (0,4) (6,4) (6,5) (-2,5)
78.	20.34	(0,2) (4,4) (3,5) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,3) (-4,5) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (4,2) (6,0) (2,0)
79.	24.61	(0,6) (0,-3) (4,3) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (6,0) (-2,5) (0,2) (6,1) (-1,5) (-5,1) (3,4) (0,2)
80.	21.56	(0,2) (6,-3) (4,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (-3,2) (4,1) (5,0) (-2,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (3,0) (-4,5) (6,1)
81.	24.47	(1,-4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (2,0) (3,2) (6,0) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,1) (4,0) (4,0) (3,0) (-2,5) (0,4) (4,0) (4,4)
82.	26.65	(-3,6) (6,3) (3,0) (-2,3) (0,5) (-2,3) (2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (4,3) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (-1,2) (0,4)
83.	25.50	(0,2) (0,1) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,5) (6,4) (6,2) (-3,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (-4,1) (-4,0) (-2,3) (-3,3)
84.	22.45	(0,-4) (0,1) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (6,3) (0,5) (-2,1) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (-5,0) (-2,0)
85.	27.56	(0,-1) (-3,-3) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,1) (-3,5) (0,5) (2,3) (-5,0) (0,4) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,1) (0,5) (4,5) (6,0)
86.	22.94	(1,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (6,1) (-1,2) (4,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (2,5) (1,0) (6,1) (0,5) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,4)
87.	25.06	(0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,1) (-1,5) (-5,0) (-1,1) (5,1) (6,4) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0)
88.	19.69	(6,-3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (-4,5) (0,1) (1,5) (0,4) (2,0) (3,0) (-2,4) (4,3) (6,5) (0,1) (-5,0) (-2,5)
89.	19.66	(-2,0) (0,3) (2,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (-1,4) (3,0) (6,2) (1,3) (-1,1) (4,3) (6,2) (0,2) (5,2)
90.	33.43	(0,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (3,0) (3,0) (6,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,2) (-1,0) (-3,2) (-3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (5,0) (6,1) (6,0) (-5,0)
91.	22.09	(0,6) (0,-3) (4,3) (0,2) (6,4) (6,4) (0,1) (3,1) (6,2) (0,2) (6,1) (0,1) (0,5) (0,4) (-5,0) (-1,0) (0,4)
92.	27.22	(4,-3) (0,2) (6,0) (3,0) (3,4) (2,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (4,1) (6,0) (0,2) (2,0) (6,0)
93.	23.03	(0,0) (3,3) (1,3) (0,5) (2,1) (-4,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (2,1) (4,3) (6,2) (0,3) (6,0) (2,1) (0,2) (2,2)
94.	23.02	(0,2) (1,1) (6,3) (-1,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-5,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (0,1) (0,4) (4,1) (4,2) (0,1) (0,5) (-2,3)
95.	27.30	(0,3) (0,6) (3,3) (6,0) (4,5) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (-2,2) (-4,2) (6,0) (6,2) (4,0) (2,4) (0,2) (2,0)
96.	25.34	(-3,5) (3,-5) (3,0) (6,0) (4,5) (-2,2) (4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,4) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3)
97.	30.09	(3,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (-5,3) (2,3) (-4,3) (1,0) (0,4) (-5,4) (0,4) (-5,2) (6,4) (0,5) (6,2) (5,4) (-1,0)
98.	23.72	(-3,0) (0,6) (6,0) (5,4) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-3,4) (-3,4) (-2,5) (0,2) (-1,0) (3,2) (3,0) (-2,0)
99.	25.36	(0,2) (1,1) (-3,2) (3,3) (-2,5) (0,4) (4,4) (-2,2) (6,4) (0,3) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (1,0) (-2,0) (-1,2)
100.	20.11	(6,-3) (-3,6) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (-4,0) (4,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,1) (-5,2) (6,0) (6,0) (5,0) (0,3) (4,4)


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 18, 2010)

Tessellate 40 lines:39.98

40 lines cleared in sub40 seconds


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2010)

too fast sarah

domino sim, I do FL-PLL and know PLLs T, J, A, H, Z, opp swap, adj swap

number of times: 217/217
best time: 3.47

best avg5: 5.70 (σ = 1.21) sub6 
7.36, (10.73), 4.52, (3.47), 5.24

best avg12: 6.87 (σ = 1.96) sub7 
5.49, (10.95), 7.45, 4.28, 6.47, 8.73, 8.42, 7.36, 10.73, 4.52, (3.47), 5.24

best avg100: 8.03 (σ = 1.88) couldn't sub8 because my mom started to noisily make dinner and I couldn't concentrate anymore 
session avg: 8.95 (σ = 2.70)


Spoiler



5.70, 13.92, 13.64, 10.41, 10.08, 15.02, 5.80, 13.91, 13.30, 17.91, 6.59, 17.87, 12.91, 11.03, 14.48, 9.12, 6.72, 11.98, 10.73, 5.41, 12.39, 4.25, 9.56, 11.19, 7.19, 9.75, 7.53, 11.83, 6.23, 5.80, 10.05, 3.63, 11.25, 8.50, 9.44, 8.45, 7.02, 13.17, 13.84, 7.08, 5.83, 9.16, 11.05, 7.63, 7.98, 8.61, 8.44, 12.66, 6.05, 12.84, 9.19, 12.39, 8.84, 8.66, 7.88, 11.36, 16.22, 7.91, 7.50, 10.75, 7.28, 13.45, 8.05, 11.47, 7.19, 10.75, 6.22, 12.80, 10.39, 13.25, 7.70, 5.41, 16.97, 10.58, 6.03, 9.81, 6.38, 7.38, 9.25, 9.45, 8.06, 10.02, 11.36, 12.41, 10.33, 7.55, 7.27, 10.17, 10.14, 9.14, 8.30, 10.20, 7.81, 6.53, 6.73, 10.53, 5.31, 9.53, 9.70, 7.98, 8.73, 5.50, 9.41, 6.20, 6.97, 10.48, 8.91, 11.66, 9.89, 8.08, 8.84, 11.50, 11.52, 6.72, 6.13, 10.39, 7.20, 4.72, 8.83, 8.70, 10.83, 6.50, 6.59, (12.63), 6.50, 9.28, 5.47, 5.36, 10.77, 9.25, 9.30, 6.75, 5.44, 9.44, 7.50, 8.09, 10.67, 7.77, 11.63, 7.77, 9.53, 7.45, 5.27, 5.94, 6.58, 8.16, 6.06, 10.49, 7.59, 7.87, 7.39, 11.50, 8.73, 8.41, 8.44, 6.95, 7.94, 10.59, 7.00, 5.28, 9.98, 7.70, 7.81, 6.67, 5.38, 7.48, 5.69, 5.19, 9.41, 9.00, 7.63, 8.31, 7.84, 10.28, 5.58, 5.49, 10.95, 7.45, 4.28, 6.47, 8.73, 8.42, 7.36, 10.73, 4.52, (3.47), 5.24, 8.97, 11.67, 9.74, 10.94, 11.25, 8.02, 16.20, 7.23, 7.14, 11.25, 8.47, 4.74, 5.52, 9.30, 7.48, 14.31, 8.86, 7.78, 8.59, 8.19, 9.61, 10.14, 8.36, 9.11, 17.56, 6.03, 8.89, 5.80, 10.25, 17.34


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 18, 2010)

new 4x4 pb

Average of 5: 1:17.25
1. 1:18.81 U B R' B2 Uw F' Rw2 D' Rw2 D Fw Uw L2 R Uw2 F2 R Fw' L' U2 Rw2 R' B' L Uw2 F2 R2 U' B' Rw' D R U2 Fw2 R L2 Rw2 Uw U' F'
2. 1:16.52 Rw' R L' Fw' F B R' F L' Fw' Uw2 U2 B Uw2 L' F' U L2 F L Rw' D' Uw' L2 R' Rw' B2 Rw Uw Rw' D2 Uw' L' Rw' U2 Fw' D2 L' Uw2 B'
3. (1:27.23) R2 Rw2 B2 U Uw2 Rw' Uw' B D' B' U' Rw' Fw2 L' B Rw2 B2 U B2 Fw2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 Fw2 L' Uw' Rw' U Rw2 L' R Fw' L2 Rw D2 F2
4. (1:11.66) Fw' L2 Fw Uw L2 U2 F2 Rw2 U' B R' Uw D' U' Rw Fw Rw Uw2 B2 F U2 Fw2 D' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw D' R2 B' Rw' U2 L2 Fw2 F2 Uw L2 Rw2 F
5. 1:16.43 B' U2 R' B' L2 Fw Rw Uw2 D2 L' F2 Rw D Rw' U' Uw Fw F Rw U2 Uw D Fw2 U2 B2 U' Uw L D2 U Fw F2 D2 L' F Uw' Fw2 U' F Fw

the 1:11 had an easy ell, parity. (K4 btw)


----------



## Joker (Oct 18, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Average of 5: 16.48
> 1. 16.96 R' U' L' B2 D2 R' L' D2 R U' B2 F R' D2 F R D F D F D F' R2 D2 B2
> 2. (15.00) B2 L2 R D' R2 L' B' R F' R2 B F' D' U L R' F2 L2 R2 B' U' B' U' D2 R
> 3. 17.28 R F' U D' B' L B F' L2 D' R' U' R L B' L' U L2 D R U D F D F'
> ...



I still beat you in OH xD
But really, nice average :tu
If I get back into speedcubing, Imma take you down lol.


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 18, 2010)

0.56 Pyraminx 2-Flip


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 19, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> 0.56 Pyraminx 2-Flip



Get a life outside of doing nothing but 2 flips.

I got a 0.50 2 flip on pyraminx, I forgot to flip the edges, but it doesn't matter. If anyone can do it faster I would like to know


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2010)

Quite a poor avg 100 for pyraminx... to be expected though as I haven't actually solved one outside of competition for months. Sub 7 tomorrow maybe (it's so depressing to be sup 7 :'() avg 12 6.17 and avg 5 5.72

Statistics for 10-19-2010 00:03:21

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7.10
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 3.41
Worst Time: 9.72



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	7.88	U R' U' R' U' L' R' U' b' u' 
2.	7.34	L B' L U R B' R r' b u 
3.	7.15	U' L R' L B L l' r' b' u 
4.	7.05	L U' B U R' L R' B l' r b' 
5.	7.65	B' U' R U L' R' U' l' u 
6.	8.28	B' U L' U R U l' r u' 
7.	8.68	U R L' U L' U L U' b' u 
8.	8.86	U R B' U L B' R' L B' l' r 
9.	4.44	R B' R L U R' U' l' b u 
10.	8.61	R B R U' L l' r' u' 
11.	9.06	L R B' U R' L R L b u 
12.	6.86	U' B L' B R' U B L l' r' b u 
13.	6.93	L' U B' U B' U' L l r' u' 
14.	8.31	U R U R' B L R B' l b u 
15.	7.43	U' B' R U L' B' L' r' u' 
16.	6.71	L R' U' B' L' R' L' U' l r b' u 
17.	9.36	U L' R' U B' L B R l r u' 
18.	9.02	B L U' L R' L U' r' b u' 
19.	6.65	U' R U' R B' U R' B R' l' r' b u' 
20.	8.05	B U' B R U B l r' b u' 
21.	6.31	U R U R' U B L' b u' 
22.	8.38	U L' U' B L R B l' r' u 
23.	6.40	B R' U' B' U B' L' U r' b u 
24.	9.72	U' R' L' R' U' L' R' U R' r b' u 
25.	5.13	U B' U R L l' b' u 
26.	7.53	U' L U' R' B' L U B l 
27.	5.43	U' R' L' R L' U B' L l' 
28.	6.69	U L R' L' B' U L R l' r' b 
29.	7.30	U L' R L U R U' L' B l' r b 
30.	3.68	U' R' U R' L' R' l b' u 
31.	9.18	U L R U' L' B' R' L r b' u 
32.	6.56	U L' U L B' R' L R B' l b u 
33.	7.05	U L' R B U' B U' R l b' u' 
34.	6.11	L' B' U' L R B' R' L' l b u 
35.	7.08	R B' L' R' U L B L' r' b 
36.	6.86	U' L' R B' R' L U L r b' u 
37.	6.58	U' B' L' R U' B U' R' l r' u 
38.	9.18	U B' L U' R' B' L' B U l r 
39.	8.28	L' R L B' U R U' B l r b u 
40.	7.34	R B' L B L' R L R' l' r' u 
41.	4.66	U B' L B L B b u' 
42.	7.94	R B' U B' L B' R' L' r b' 
43.	6.96	R B' U' L' B L' R' B l b' u' 
44.	7.06	R L' U' R' L' R B L' r b' u' 
45.	7.21	L B L R L' U' B L' r b 
46.	6.97	L' U' B U L' B R B l' r' b 
47.	5.25	L' B' L B R L' B l' 
48.	7.47	U R L' U R L B R B' r u' 
49.	6.31	U' R L B L U R' U' r' u' 
50.	5.36	B' U B' U B R' U' l' r b' u' 
51.	8.81	L B' U' L U' B' l' r' b u 
52.	7.58	L' B' R U L B' L' u' 
53.	8.06	U R' L' U' B' L B' U R l' b u' 
54.	7.93	L' B' R U' R B R U' l' r' 
55.	5.84	U B U B' R L' U' L' b 
56.	8.00	R U R' B' L R l' b' u 
57.	6.68	U' L' B U' B L B l b' u 
58.	8.41	L' U R B U' L R U l r u 
59.	6.03	U B U R L' B L' l' r' u 
60.	5.02	B' L' R L U' L B l' r u 
61.	7.47	L R' B' L' R U B L' r' u' 
62.	7.93	U B' R' L' R' U L' l b 
63.	5.90	L R B L' B R' U' R B l' r' b' u' 
64.	9.58	U R B U' B L U' R' L r' u 
65.	5.30	L R' B U' R' U' L' U B r' b u' 
66.	8.58	U' L B' U' L U B' R r' u' 
67.	4.22	U' R B' U B' U' b u' 
68.	9.55	R B' U R B' U B U l r' u 
69.	7.65	U' R' U B' U R' U' B' l b' u' 
70.	7.11	L U' L' R' U R' L' U R r b u' 
71.	7.06	U' L U' R' U R' L R l' r' 
72.	8.84	U L R B U L' B b' 
73.	6.93	R' U' B' R' U B R' U l r' b u 
74.	3.41	U B' R' L' B l' u' 
75.	6.53	U L U' R' U B L' B l b' u' 
76.	7.18	B R L' B L B L R l' r b' u 
77.	7.40	U L' U' R B' U R' B' r' 
78.	8.65	R' U' L R U B' U' b u 
79.	8.91	U' B' R L U' B' R L' U b u 
80.	4.81	U' R U' B' U' R' U l' r u 
81.	5.93	L' R U' B' R' B' U B' l 
82.	5.84	U L' U' R' B U' R L B' l' r' u' 
83.	5.40	B U' R' L B' L l r 
84.	5.97	U L' R' L U R' L U l' r b' 
85.	6.46	R' B U L U' B L l' r' u' 
86.	8.03	U B U' R B' L B l r b u 
87.	7.15	B' U L U R B l r b' 
88.	5.11	L' B' L R U' B L' U' 
89.	7.30	L' U' R B U L' B' U L l r b' u' 
90.	6.59	U L' B' U L R B L l 
91.	5.97	U' B' R' L U' R L B' R l r b' 
92.	7.40	B U L U B L' R B b 
93.	7.02	B R' B U B L R l' r b' 
94.	4.22	L B' R' U R L' U' L l r' b 
95.	8.65	L' R' B L' R L' B R' l' b' u' 
96.	7.53	U' B R B L B l' r' u' 
97.	7.77	U R U' L' B L U' B l' r' u 
98.	6.18	U' R' L' R' B L' B' U r b' u' 
99.	8.36	B L R B' L' B R' l' r b' 
100.	7.05	L' B R' L' B U L' B' r b u


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 19, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I got a 0.50 2 flip on pyraminx, I forgot to flip the edges, but it doesn't matter. If anyone can do it faster I would like to know


 
I read through that entire thread. I lol'd so hard at his stupidity.

My accomplishment: 18.34 3x3 Average of 100


Spoiler



No times, I closed out of Firefox before I copied them.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 19, 2010)

yay am sub-30 with ZZ again

number of times: 35/35
best time: 22.98
worst time: 37.00

current avg5: 29.65 (σ = 1.70)
best avg5: 25.81 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 28.13 (σ = 2.89)
best avg12: 27.10 (σ = 2.00)

session avg: 29.18 (σ = 3.36)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 19, 2010)

2x2

*3.55 avg12*
3.18, 3.34, 3.42, 3.68, 4.19, (4.91), (3.02), 3.47, 3.22, 3.96, 3.35, 3.70

*3.92 avg100*
9 2's
47 3's
33 4's
10 5's
1 6's


----------



## Anthony (Oct 19, 2010)

2.36 average of 50. A ridiculous amount of "easy" scrambles though tbh. 
Still wasn't fast enough. >_>
Meh, I'm tired. Night.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 19, 2010)

13.83 3x3 single, full step with an Rperm. First sub15, previous pb was 15.81.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 19, 2010)

9.80 non lucky, kinda, it was 3 move cross, then like two opposite edges were already paired so insterted them
OLL: Kinda strange Double Sune
PLL: Y PERM FTW!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 19, 2010)

3x3 avg of 99 = 11.97

11.64, 11.66, 13.67, 13.96, 12.12, 11.47, 13.65, 11.15, 14.65, 10.42, 12.43, 13.14, 12.60, 10.80, 12.48, 12.06, 11.70, 11.59, 11.26, 12.57, 12.62, 11.04, 13.28, *11.82, 9.45, 12.28, 11.51, 11.68, 11.87, 11.75, 12.82, 12.50, 11.54, 10.05, 12.36, 12.04, 10.84, 12.88, 11.75, 12.57, 11.34, 11.05, 11.06, 11.54, 12.25, 10.90, 12.14, 11.58, 9.55, 11.68, 10.61, 10.98, 11.33, 11.59, 11.54, 11.15*, 13.12, 13.68, 13.68, 11.11, 11.95, 10.06, 13.42, 11.65, 13.46, 13.14, 14.15, (7.55), 10.00, 10.61, 12.14, 13.45, 12.36, 13.10, 12.22, (15.55), 11.54, 11.51, 11.22, 13.28, 13.09, 12.59, 12.60, 12.14, 12.71, 11.98, 11.58, 11.93, 10.67, 14.06, 12.42, 13.52, 10.72, 13.20, 11.78, 12.37, 11.24, 10.92, 9.27

The bolded bit has no sup-13s =)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 17.68
1. 18.20 F L' B2 R B L2 F' D2 B2 L' U2 F R' L' F B2 R F L2 D F' L' D B L
2. 17.97 R' B R2 D B2 F U B D' L2 F D R' D2 F B D' L2 F2 D2 R D2 L' R D
3. (16.43) B2 R U D' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' U2 L' B' F D U2 F R' D' B' U2 D R' F
4. (20.75) R2 D B F2 D' F2 B D R2 B D B D U2 L' B U F D2 B2 U B' F2 D2 L2
5. 16.85+ F D F' D2 L2 D R' L' U' R B' R2 D2 L' U B D' R U F' U2 F B' R2 L2 

Ridiculously easy solves. 16.85+ was the mirror of the bad T-OLL (forced PLL skip). Would've been sub-ER avg if not for the +2 
But it's sub-18 

EDIT: 13.60 single! OLL skip. I was going to do a 2H solve but then accidently did OH, wtf  Well, it paid off =D


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 19, 2010)

Woohoo  
Statistics for 10-19-2010 14:00:20

*Average: 6.99*
Standard Deviation: 0.47
Best Time: 6.18
Worst Time: 7.91
Individual Times:
1.	7.77	u=4,d=6 / u=2,d=3 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2,d=-5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=3 / d=2 / ddUU
2.	(6.18)	u=0,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUd
3.	(7.91)	u=-3,d=6 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=2 / dddd
4.	6.46	u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=6 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUdd
5.	7.91	u=0,d=6 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=0 / d=4 / UdUU
6.	7.25	u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=-3 / UdUd
7.	7.03	u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=3,d=4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dUdd
8.	6.91	u=-3,d=0 / u=5,d=0 / u=-1,d=5 / u=6,d=1 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=6 / dUUU
9.	6.25	u=0,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUUd
10.	6.41	u=-3,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5,d=4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-4 / dddU
11.	6.90	u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=-3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-2 / dddd
12.	7.02	u=-1,d=-1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=4 / dddU

Failed to roll by getting a 6.59 DNF
Also, *6.74 avg5* last 5 solves.
Now I'm going to be late for my deadline  but it was worth it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2010)

Crikey, this was a lot better than I could have hoped for. Was aiming for any sub 26! Avg 12 - 23.45 (pretty good!) and avg 5 - 19.93 (YAY SUB 20!)

Statistics for 10-19-2010 17:33:51

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 25.42
Standard Deviation: 4.31
Best Time: 15.97
Worst Time: 35.56


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	20.93	(0,-1) (-2,-5) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (-3,2) (0,2) (6,2) (0,1) (-4,0) (6,2)
2.	25.25	(-2,-4) (0,-3) (6,4) (6,2) (4,3) (2,4) (0,4) (-5,2) (6,2) (6,0) (3,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,1) (-5,0) (6,5)
3.	33.86	(3,2) (-3,-2) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,2) (4,4) (0,3) (6,0) (6,5) (4,0) (2,0)
4.	28.21	(4,2) (0,3) (-3,1) (-1,2) (4,3) (0,3) (6,5) (4,0) (3,0) (5,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,4) (6,5) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,4)
5.	22.66	(0,2) (0,3) (4,0) (0,3) (2,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (-3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (1,2) (2,0) (0,2) (2,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (-3,0)
6.	21.13	(-2,-3) (0,3) (2,2) (4,3) (3,3) (4,0) (5,0) (2,0) (6,5) (6,4) (-4,1) (4,0) (0,5) (0,2) (-4,2) (2,4)
7.	17.21	(0,5) (4,-3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,1) (-2,2) (6,0) (-2,4) (0,4) (6,2) (4,2) (-3,2) (0,2) (5,2) (2,2)
8.	27.72	(0,0) (3,-3) (-3,3) (4,3) (0,2) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,2) (1,0) (6,1) (0,5) (0,5) (0,1) (3,4) (-4,3)
9.	27.08	(-2,-1) (0,-3) (5,4) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (6,3) (-2,5) (0,3) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,3) (6,0) (4,1) (0,2) (3,0)
10.	24.31	(-3,3) (6,-3) (-3,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,2) (-5,2) (-5,2) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0) (-2,5)
11.	24.88	(0,3) (6,-3) (6,1) (0,5) (3,0) (0,3) (0,5) (-2,3) (3,3) (3,5) (4,1) (0,5) (-4,4) (-4,0) (4,2) (0,2)
12.	32.93	(0,-3) (-3,-3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,5) (4,1) (6,0) (6,5) (2,0) (4,0) (-2,1) (6,2) (-4,3) (6,3) (1,2) (2,0)
13.	27.69	(6,2) (-5,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (4,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (3,4) (2,2) (-5,0)
14.	27.65	(-5,6) (0,2) (-3,3) (3,0) (2,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,4) (0,4) (-4,5) (-5,4) (0,3) (3,2) (0,2) (5,4) (6,0)
15.	28.50	(-2,-3) (0,6) (-3,3) (3,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (2,0) (2,4) (0,1) (4,4) (2,0) (6,4) (6,3) (6,1) (6,4)
16.	29.94	(0,-3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (4,0) (-1,2) (2,0) (1,0) (0,2) (0,2) (1,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (2,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (1,2)
17.	21.71	(0,0) (0,6) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (5,1) (6,4) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,2) (4,2) (-2,1) (4,5) (-4,0) (0,1) (-2,0)
18.	24.81	(1,0) (0,2) (3,0) (0,1) (4,3) (-4,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (5,5) (6,0) (1,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,1)
19.	23.91	(0,2) (6,3) (3,0) (0,4) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (-1,4) (6,3) (6,4) (-1,5) (0,1) (4,0) (-2,2) (4,5) (2,0)
20.	23.38	(-2,-3) (0,-3) (-3,5) (3,0) (6,0) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,0) (-2,1) (6,0) (1,0) (4,0) (1,0) (0,4) (-5,0) (6,5)
21.	23.38	(3,3) (0,-3) (6,3) (-4,3) (0,4) (0,3) (-4,4) (5,0) (-4,4) (0,4) (6,4) (2,4) (0,4) (2,4) (4,4) (6,0)
22.	26.02	(0,6) (6,3) (3,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-1,1) (5,1) (-5,4) (4,0) (-4,4) (4,0) (-4,0)
23.	19.09	(1,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (2,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (0,4) (2,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-1,2) (2,0) (6,2)
24.	22.94	(0,5) (0,-5) (6,3) (0,3) (0,1) (2,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (5,5) (-5,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,5) (6,1) (3,2)
25.	25.84	(0,-3) (0,-3) (-3,5) (-5,0) (-1,0) (6,1) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,2) (0,1) (-5,4) (5,2) (3,0) (-3,2) (2,0) (1,2)
26.	30.56	(0,-4) (1,4) (0,2) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,2) (-3,1) (6,3) (3,4) (4,2) (0,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (4,2) (2,4)
27.	32.97	(0,2) (-3,-3) (-3,0) (1,0) (3,0) (3,1) (-1,0) (2,0) (6,5) (-3,0) (6,0) (2,1) (6,1) (3,2) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,1)
28.	33.34	(-5,5) (0,3) (2,1) (0,2) (6,0) (6,3) (0,2) (-1,0) (-5,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,0) (-3,4) (0,3) (3,0)
29.	20.06	(0,0) (-3,-3) (0,1) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (5,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (1,0) (-3,0) (-4,0)
30.	28.41	(4,-1) (-3,-3) (6,2) (6,0) (-5,1) (4,1) (4,0) (6,2) (2,0) (6,4) (2,0) (-4,2) (6,2) (2,4) (4,4)
31.	26.46	(4,0) (3,-4) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,0) (-4,5) (0,4) (2,3) (2,0) (4,0) (3,2) (0,1) (4,0) (4,1) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (4,0)
32.	28.61	(3,2) (0,1) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,2) (0,1) (6,0) (6,3) (4,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,2) (0,2) (5,0)
33.	21.86	(0,6) (0,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,4) (-3,5) (3,0) (2,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (-5,3) (1,0) (6,0) (3,5) (6,0)
34.	29.19	(0,6) (0,6) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,3) (2,3) (-4,0) (-2,0) (2,3) (0,4) (3,4)
35.	30.63	(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (-2,0) (-4,0) (2,3) (6,4) (6,2) (-4,3) (6,3) (6,5) (-5,3) (0,2) (1,0) (-4,3) (-4,0)
36.	22.97	(0,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (5,0) (2,1) (0,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (-2,4) (-4,0) (-3,4) (2,5) (0,2) (0,5) (0,2) (6,0) (-1,0)
37.	22.18	(3,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (-2,3) (3,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-5,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (1,2) (0,3) (-3,1) (3,0)
38.	23.22	(-2,6) (0,6) (0,5) (3,3) (-2,5) (0,4) (6,4) (-2,2) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,2)
39.	28.16	(1,3) (6,-4) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (5,3) (6,0) (-5,1) (0,2) (0,3) (3,4) (-1,4)
40.	27.52	(-2,6) (-1,6) (-3,0) (-2,5) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (4,0) (2,4) (-1,4) (-1,0) (5,0) (-5,4) (-2,3) (0,1)
41.	15.97	(6,3) (0,3) (1,2) (-3,2) (0,2) (1,4) (4,0) (-5,0) (2,2) (0,2) (2,1) (2,2) (4,1) (6,2) (2,4)
42.	20.77	(-3,-1) (-5,6) (0,3) (6,3) (0,2) (0,1) (2,0) (4,3) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (5,4) (4,0) (-3,0) (2,0) (-3,0)
43.	23.43	(0,2) (-5,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,3) (0,4) (-5,0) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (-2,4) (-4,4) (-2,2) (6,4) (-2,2)
44.	26.81	(4,2) (0,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-3,3) (5,0) (4,0) (4,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,2) (4,4) (0,3) (0,4) (6,2)
45.	35.56	(-3,0) (0,6) (6,0) (2,3) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (5,0) (0,1) (-3,4) (0,1) (-3,2) (0,3)
46.	23.19	(0,0) (0,-3) (4,3) (0,5) (4,3) (-5,0) (-4,5) (-4,1) (6,2) (6,2) (-2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (5,0) (4,0)
47.	23.80	(0,-1) (-5,-2) (2,5) (4,3) (3,3) (0,1) (0,2) (0,2) (2,0) (4,4) (-4,0) (2,0) (-2,4) (0,3) (0,1) (-2,5) (6,0)
48.	22.41	(0,5) (4,6) (3,0) (-4,1) (6,2) (0,3) (-2,2) (4,2) (0,4) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (-2,1) (6,5) (-5,1) (-1,5)
49.	30.69	(-2,-1) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-3,3) (-4,0) (2,0) (2,5) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,3) (-4,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,4)
50.	26.34	(3,5) (1,4) (-3,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (-5,3) (0,4) (5,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,5) (0,2) (4,0) (6,4)
51.	24.59	(0,2) (-5,-5) (-3,5) (3,3) (2,1) (0,4) (6,4) (0,2) (0,5) (0,2) (-4,3) (2,4) (-4,2) (4,0) (4,2) (6,0)
52.	22.11	(-5,-3) (-1,3) (3,0) (6,2) (1,3) (-3,1) (5,5) (3,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (2,3) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (2,2)
53.	24.15	(0,5) (0,1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (-1,5) (-3,1) (6,3) (4,4) (5,0) (0,2) (0,4) (3,4) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3)
54.	25.46	(3,-3) (6,6) (3,1) (-1,5) (-5,4) (-3,3) (5,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (-4,2) (0,3) (2,0) (-4,0)
55.	30.81	(-5,-4) (0,-3) (3,4) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,5) (-4,0) (2,5) (0,5) (-2,0) (6,3) (6,2) (6,1) (6,5) (6,4)
56.	28.75	(-5,-3) (6,-4) (6,3) (4,3) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (-5,2) (2,0) (0,4) (-1,2) (4,0) (-3,4) (-4,2) (-2,4) (-4,0)
57.	23.65	(0,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (1,0) (3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (6,5) (0,4) (0,5) (6,4) (5,0) (0,4) (4,2) (6,2) (5,0)
58.	22.88	(0,6) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (4,1) (2,5) (6,1) (-3,0) (4,5) (0,4) (4,0) (5,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4)
59.	29.30	(0,2) (0,-5) (6,3) (-3,3) (-1,0) (4,0) (-2,0) (2,4) (0,3) (6,0) (5,0) (0,2) (4,4) (4,1) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (4,0)
60.	18.27	(-3,-3) (6,-3) (6,1) (-3,5) (0,1) (-4,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (4,3) (6,4) (2,2) (6,4) (4,0)
61.	18.30	(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (6,3) (0,5) (0,4) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (4,0) (4,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (4,5) (4,0)
62.	23.21	(3,-3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-4,1) (6,2) (6,3) (-2,2) (6,2) (0,2) (4,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (5,0) (6,0) (6,1)
63.	25.93	(0,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (3,4) (0,3) (0,2) (4,4) (2,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,1) (-4,2)
64.	17.31	(0,-1) (0,1) (6,0) (6,3) (-5,0) (-1,2) (-5,4) (2,5) (1,1) (5,2) (-5,4) (-1,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-4,1) (6,0)
65.	23.59	(4,-1) (0,-3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,4) (3,3) (5,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (-4,0) (3,2) (0,4) (5,2) (4,0) (4,0)
66.	29.44	(0,2) (0,3) (3,4) (3,3) (-5,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (3,2) (6,4) (0,4) (4,2) (-4,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,4)
67.	24.21	(0,-3) (3,6) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,0) (3,0) (4,0) (3,2) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,5) (-3,0) (3,0)
68.	27.16	(0,3) (3,-3) (3,0) (0,1) (3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (2,2)
69.	25.44	(1,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,1) (-1,5) (6,4) (-1,0) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (-5,0) (2,5) (-2,0) (6,0) (6,5) (0,2)
70.	23.96	(-2,6) (0,-3) (2,2) (-2,0) (6,3) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,2) (4,3) (-4,4) (-3,0) (6,4) (-2,2) (4,4) (3,0) (0,2)
71.	24.44	(-3,-3) (6,6) (2,3) (-5,1) (-1,5) (4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,3) (0,2) (4,1) (-4,3) (-3,0) (1,0)
72.	29.34	(0,0) (6,-3) (2,0) (-2,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (-2,3) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (1,0) (-3,5) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,4) (0,4)
73.	21.19	(1,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (6,3) (-4,2) (4,2) (5,0) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,4)
74.	30.06	(-2,0) (2,2) (4,1) (6,3) (-4,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (3,4) (2,0) (-1,0) (-4,0) (1,0) (3,2) (3,4)
75.	23.25	(-2,-3) (0,-4) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-2,5) (6,0) (6,3) (-4,0) (1,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,3)
76.	34.90	(0,-1) (0,6) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-1,1) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (1,0) (0,5) (5,0) (0,4) (5,2) (4,1) (0,5) (0,1)
77.	20.86	(0,2) (0,6) (-3,1) (0,3) (1,3) (-1,5) (-5,1) (-3,5) (-3,0) (5,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (6,0) (5,2)
78.	24.88	(-2,-1) (0,3) (6,3) (3,2) (0,1) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,3) (5,2) (6,1) (-4,1) (0,2) (0,5) (3,0)
79.	26.15	(4,-1) (0,6) (3,3) (3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (4,2) (-3,0) (6,4) (-4,5) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) (2,0) (0,2) (4,0)
80.	34.00	(-5,-1) (-3,6) (0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (-4,2) (-3,0) (0,1) (3,0) (4,0) (-2,3) (-3,5) (0,5) (6,0) (6,1) (4,1)
81.	26.09	(0,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (5,3) (4,5) (6,2) (1,0) (-1,0) (-2,0) (0,4) (-5,0) (0,2) (0,5) (-3,4) (4,2) (4,2) (6,0)
82.	20.46	(0,6) (3,-3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (6,3) (0,3) (2,4) (0,5)
83.	19.44	(0,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (2,4) (6,3) (6,2) (0,5) (-1,0) (0,1) (1,0)
84.	22.96	(0,6) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (5,4) (-2,0) (1,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (2,0) (-3,2)
85.	25.83	(0,-1) (0,-5) (3,0) (3,2) (4,4) (2,0) (4,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (5,0) (4,0) (0,3) (-2,2) (4,4) (0,4) (2,1)
86.	28.25	(0,-3) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,4) (-2,2) (4,1) (-1,0) (6,2) (6,3) (4,0) (-4,4) (2,4) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (2,0)
87.	25.03	(-3,3) (6,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,0) (3,0) (5,0) (-5,0) (-2,5) (0,3) (4,5) (-4,2) (-4,2) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2)
88.	23.27	(0,0) (0,-3) (6,5) (4,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-3,4) (4,4) (0,5) (0,1) (0,2) (-4,3) (0,2) (4,2) (4,0) (0,4) (0,4)
89.	26.97	(1,6) (5,-4) (4,4) (-1,5) (6,3) (-3,4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,2) (-2,4) (5,2)
90.	19.71	(0,6) (-3,-3) (-4,5) (0,4) (2,2) (-2,1) (-2,0) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,4) (0,5) (1,4) (6,4) (2,0) (5,2) (0,2)
91.	30.96	(3,0) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,2) (4,2) (-1,4) (0,4) (4,4) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-2,2) (-4,2)
92.	32.08	(0,6) (0,6) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (-5,0) (0,4) (2,0) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (2,5) (-5,0)
93.	29.41	(0,3) (3,6) (-1,3) (1,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (0,4) (-3,4) (0,3) (3,0) (0,5) (1,4) (5,2) (-2,4) (0,5) (6,4) (6,0)
94.	23.11	(0,6) (3,-3) (-3,3) (0,5) (6,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (5,3) (0,4) (6,3) (5,0)
95.	35.16	(3,-1) (0,1) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (2,3) (6,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,1) (-4,2) (3,0) (0,3) (3,4) (-1,4)
96.	21.03	(0,0) (0,-3) (4,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,4) (2,0) (0,4) (2,3) (0,2) (0,4) (4,0) (2,4) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (-2,4) (-4,2)
97.	23.22	(-5,2) (0,-3) (-1,3) (-5,0) (2,0) (-1,0) (4,0) (4,3) (-3,3) (6,2) (-5,1) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (-2,5) (6,0)
98.	17.30	(1,0) (0,2) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,5) (1,1) (-1,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (4,0) (-1,5) (1,1) (-1,5)
99.	20.86	(-5,5) (0,6) (6,0) (0,2) (6,4) (3,0) (6,2) (1,1) (5,5) (-3,4) (4,3) (0,3) (0,5) (0,2) (4,0) (3,4)
100.	27.55	(0,5) (0,1) (0,3) (-3,2) (4,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,5) (0,4) (5,0) (-5,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (4,3)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2010)

14.35 R' L2 U L R2 B' L2 U' F' B R2 U2 F' U R' F L D L B' R' B2 U' R2 L2 

Non-lucky Onehanded!  PLL was U-Perm


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2010)

Better than yesterday, and that's all that matters! 12 - 6.32, 5 - 5.53.

Statistics for 10-19-2010 18:23:32

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6.91
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 3.52
Worst Time: 9.56



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	8.61	L' R L R L B' R l' u' 
2.	9.52	U B' U' L' U' B L' R U' l' r' b' u' 
3.	4.18	L U L B' R L' U L l' u 
4.	7.22	U R U' B R U B' R L' l' b u' 
5.	6.91	U' B' L B U' R' B U R' l' r u' 
6.	5.53	L R B' R' B' L U l' b 
7.	6.25	U L R' U L' B' L B' b' 
8.	8.16	U R' B R L' U' B U B l' r' b u' 
9.	9.56	L R U' B R' B L l' r b u' 
10.	6.41	R' L B R' L' B' L U' l r' b 
11.	5.84	L' U' R B' R L R' l b' u 
12.	6.36	U B U' R' U L' U L' l b' 
13.	7.33	B U R' L R' U R' r' b u 
14.	7.75	U' B' L R' B' L' B' U u' 
15.	6.09	B' R' L U' B U r' u' 
16.	7.61	L' R U' R L U L' U' B r b u' 
17.	8.59	R L R' B U L U r' b' u 
18.	7.02	R U' L' R L' B' U' B l r b u 
19.	6.61	B' L U R L' R' U l r b u 
20.	7.33	B R B L' B L' R B u 
21.	6.66	U L R' B U R' L' B l' u 
22.	7.61	U B R' L U R' L U' r u' 
23.	9.43	U B' U B' L B' R' L R' l' r b u' 
24.	6.53	U B U R U B R' r' b 
25.	4.63	R U R' L R B L b 
26.	6.16	B' L' U B' R' U' B R r b' 
27.	8.61	U B R' U' R L B' U l' r b u 
28.	6.59	R' L' R U' L' B' U l r' b' 
29.	7.18	B' U' R B R B b 
30.	7.86	U' B' U' R L U L l r u' 
31.	7.00	U' R' U' L U B R L l' r' b u' 
32.	8.44	B' L' R' U L' R B U' l r b u' 
33.	6.53	R B' L R' U R' U' l 
34.	5.61	U R L B L' B U' L B' l' u 
35.	6.66	U R U L' B R L U' l' b 
36.	6.27	R L' R B' L' R' B L' l r' b 
37.	4.09	U' B R' L B U' R' u' 
38.	4.72	B' U B L B L l' r' b' 
39.	7.58	L' R U' L R' L B R B l' r b' 
40.	7.03	B L' U' B U' R' U L' R r' b' u' 
41.	7.00	L B L' R L B' L R l' r b' u' 
42.	6.25	L U R B' L R U L' l' r' b u 
43.	6.27	R' L' R' B' R U B' L r b' u' 
44.	6.81	U L U' R' L' U' L' U' r' 
45.	7.30	R B' U L' B U' R U l' r 
46.	7.66	U B' U B' U R' B' U L r' b' 
47.	7.36	U L B' R' B' L B' R l u 
48.	7.97	U' B L' U L B L U l r' b' 
49.	8.11	L' U' B U' B R' U B' l' r b u' 
50.	8.44	L' U' L' U' B' L U' L' r' b' u' 
51.	4.66	B R U R B' U R l r' b 
52.	7.66	L U' L' U R' L' U R' l b' u' 
53.	8.53	L' B U R' U' L B R b' u 
54.	7.05	U' L U' B' R L' U' L' l b' u' 
55.	6.69	L R U' R' L B R' U' l' b u 
56.	3.52	U' B' U' L' U' R' L' B l' r' 
57.	7.30	L U B' R' U L' R l' r' b' 
58.	8.33	B' R' U' R' B U' L R' l r u 
59.	6.53	U L B L' R L U R' L' U l b' u' 
60.	7.61	U R U' B' R' U R' U B' l r' b' u' 
61.	5.16	U B' R L' U L R l' b 
62.	6.46	B' U B' L R' B' l r b' 
63.	5.71	U' L' R' B U L' R' U r' 
64.	8.80	U L' B U R' U B' L U l u 
65.	7.44	B R' B' U' L R L' l' b u' 
66.	7.19	U B' R U' B R U' R' l r' b 
67.	7.33	B U R L' U B L' R' r b u 
68.	7.15	U B L' U B L' U' L' l r' b' 
69.	9.27	B R' L' U' B U L' l u' 
70.	6.69	U' R L R' U' L' B l r' b u' 
71.	5.44	R' B L' R' B l' r' b' u 
72.	5.75	R L R L U B' U l' r' b u 
73.	6.77	U' L R L' U L' B' R l r' u 
74.	5.91	R' B' R' L U L' l r' u' 
75.	8.05	U L R L U' R' U L l' r' b' u 
76.	8.21	L' R' U' L' R U' R U' R' l' r b' 
77.	6.16	U' R' L' U B' R' L' R' l u 
78.	7.11	U L' B' U' B L U' R L r' b u 
79.	5.65	U B' R U' B' L B R' l' 
80.	5.63	U B U' L' B' L' U B' U r' b u 
81.	6.78	U' L B' U' L U' R B b' u' 
82.	7.69	U B R L U' L' R l' u 
83.	8.56	U R B' U' B' U L' B' L' l b u' 
84.	7.71	B' U' B L' B U L R b' u 
85.	5.56	L U L U L U L' r b' 
86.	8.59	U L U B L' R B' R B r' b' 
87.	7.28	L U R' U B' U' B' U' r b' u' 
88.	5.68	B' L B' R' L B L' U' l' r b' 
89.	6.55	U L B U R' L B' U l' b u 
90.	6.44	R B' R U R' U R' l' r' b u 
91.	8.81	U' R' B' U R B' L' R L' r' b' u' 
92.	4.84	U' L' R' U L' R' B U L' l r b 
93.	8.05	R L' B' U L R L' r' u 
94.	8.03	U' L' R' L R L' B' R l r' b' 
95.	4.27	B' L R' L R' B' L U' l' r u' 
96.	7.97	U' R' U L' B U r' b' u 
97.	6.16	U B' L' U R' L U L' r b' u' 
98.	6.03	B L' U R' U' R' r' b u 
99.	7.53	B R' U R U R' l r b' 
100.	3.78	L' U L R U' L l' r' b


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 19, 2010)

10.92, 10.97, 12.47, 10.81, 10.42, (12.97), 11.16, 10.67, 11.80, (10.11), 12.33, 11.22 = 11.28 avg12

10.88 avg5 in there

what the hell just happened?!

also, 







moo!


----------



## jiggy (Oct 19, 2010)

00:18.65, 00:18.92, 00:21.31, 00:18.12, 00:20.80

Average of 5: 00:19.46


Finally! My first sub-20 average of 5. It feels good. Damn good. This has been a personal goal for a long time now. Next on the list is to be able to do it every time! =P

EDIT: (For the record, all full step and I was shaking like crazy during that 18.65! [They're back to front])


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 19, 2010)

roux:

Statistics for 10-19-2010 19:13:29

Average: 21.46
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 19.13
Worst Time: 25.87
Individual Times:
1.	19.48	L2 D L2 R2 D2 U2 B L' R2 D' U' B' F' R2 D L2 R D' U2 B' U' L R2 D' R'	I lol at my LSE on this one
2.	(19.13)	D U L2 R B2 F2 L' R2 D2 U B F' D2 L' R B F' L B' D' F' R' D2 U' R
3.	21.15	B' D2 B' F' L' R' U' L' R U' L2 R' D B L2 R' D' U B' F' D L B F U'
4.	20.47	R2 B2 R2 U F L' F' D B' D B' F' R' B2 F R B F L' R' U B2 D2 L R
5.	(25.87)	F' D2 F2 D B D U2 R' D2 F' R F L F' L2 F2 D U2 L' R D2 L D L U	fb fail, then I fixed it
6.	20.30	U' B D2 U B D2 B D' U2 B2 F U2 L F' L R' B F2 D B2 U2 L U B2 U
7.	19.51	D2 B2 F R' F' R2 B' L R2 D B' F' L D2 B F R2 B D U2 B' D B2 D2 L2
8.	22.53	B' R U' B' D B F D' B' D2 F D' U' L D2 U B F2 U2 L B' L R' D2 U'	fingar lockaps
9.	24.89	F2 R' B2 F R' B2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 B2 L R U' L2 B2 L' B2 F' L' R2 D' L R2	I like this scramble. wanna do it for bld
10.	22.64	F2 D L2 R' B L U F' D R' D L2 U' R' B F2 U2 L2 B2 F L' D' U' B' F2
11.	23.44	R' F2 U2 B' D2 R' B2 R2 D L' B F' L R2 U B2 D2 L2 R B D U2 B' F2 L'
12.	20.15	B2 F2 L' R2 B2 U L' R' U' F' L2 R' D' R2 D U2 B' F2 R2 D' U R' F D2 U	almost dnf'd

CFOP (COLL+EPLL when U edges are oriented):

Statistics for 10-19-2010 19:13:52

Average: 16.47
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 12.27
Worst Time: 22.22+
Individual Times:
1.	13.74	R' D F2 D' U B F D U R B F2 U2 B' F L D B F2 L R' D U F L'	oh wow
2.	19.52+	R F D2 F D2 U' L D U' B2 F R2 D U L' R' D' U2 R' B' D U2 R2 F' D
3.	16.92	U' R' D' U R B F D L D' U' B' F L2 D' B F' L R B2 D F U2 B' F2	F2 CAPS D:
4.	16.18	R2 D2 B' D' U R' B' D2 R' F2 D2 B' F2 U2 L R2 D' L' R U2 R2 B F' U' L'
5.	15.40	F' L' D U' B' F D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' B F' L2 R U B' L' R' U' B' F
6.	20.23	U' L' R D2 U2 B2 U B' F2 L' R D B2 F2 D2 L2 R D' U2 L U' B U F2 L
7.	16.04	B' F' D U' B F' L' D' F U' B F L R F U2 L2 R B R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F
8.	16.52	L B' L B' L' R' D L' D R U' B2 D B F' U L2 R B2 D L R2 U R' D
9.	15.39	L2 B' D' U2 B2 D U2 B2 L R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 R D2 U2 B F' D2 F2
10.	(22.22+)	U2 L2 B' F' L D' U' F' R' F2 D U' L' R2 U2 L R' F D U' R U R2 B L2	crosses and shakyness for everyone!
11.	14.74	B F' D2 B F' U L2 R2 B L' R2 B' F2 D L' D2 U' R2 D L2 R' D R D B
12.	(12.27)	B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D R' B2 D R' U F L2 R' B' L' D U' B2 F L R' F L R	EPLL skip

love that fridrich a12 <3


----------



## qqwref (Oct 19, 2010)

random 3x3 session, Japanese color scheme because that's my only good speedcube atm... but I can't tell red and orange apart very well

this was dumb
best avg5: 12.41 (σ = 1.87)
9.96, (16.09), (9.63[PLL skip]), 12.78, 14.49

guess I can still sub13
best avg12: 12.88 (σ = 0.86)
13.09, 13.06, 11.70, 12.70, 13.02, (10.08), 13.68, 13.52, 14.31, 11.23, (14.91), 12.51


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 19, 2010)

first megaminx average of 5 (need to practice a bit for tof now)

Average: 3:43.51
4:11.76, (3:15.13), (5:34.71), 3:28.21, 3:30.56

i messed up the ll and had a pop on the 5:30


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome average:

Average of 5: 15.62
1. 15.42 U2 L' D2 U' B' F L2 F2 B' U' D' B' R B' R2 L2 B2 D2 R U F' B R2 L F
2. 15.98 U2 L' F2 U' D' R2 F' B R' L' F' B U2 F' L' B' U' B2 R' D2 L F R2 L2 F2
3. (13.87) U2 D F2 L' U D L U' B' U B' R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B R2 U D2 F2 R D B' U
4. (20.96) D' R U2 L U R D2 L2 R' D U2 R U L2 D' F R B' L2 F2 B' R D U R2
5. 15.44 R U' B F R L' U2 L2 R B2 D2 L' B2 R2 B' L U' F D' F D' R D' F' B' 

Real easy scrambles. Sub 18 here I come!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 19, 2010)

9.86, 9.47, 9.28, 10.33, 10.02, 11.11, 9.27, 7.47, 9.78, 9.98, 10.31, 8.86

9.72avg. I can turn a lot faster using this new Lingyun than my F-II, but it still has an unstable feeling.
Good average though. 

Oh, and the 7 was lol. After F2L I did a z' and J perm.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't remember my real-domino PBs, but:

best avg5: 9.65 (σ = 0.58)
9.88, 10.21, (10.78), (5.46), 8.86

best avg12: 10.58 (σ = 1.98)
11.14, 7.28, 13.73, (18.09), 10.17, 9.54, 9.88, 10.21, 10.78, (5.46), 8.86, 14.23

easy scrambles:
5.26 F2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 
5.46 R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 20, 2010)

with ZZ method:
21.84 L' F' B' R U F' D' U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' B' U2 L2 F' B' U' R F2 D2 B2 D U2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2010)

16.34, 22.67, 17.49, 16.30, 20.40, 17.66, 20.40, 18.08, 17.83, 18.08, 13.31, 15.88
2nd ssub18 ao12 ever..and very good considering horrible lighting/no warmup
this was for my final graduation round of the race to sub20 thread.
off to sub15!

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.31
worst time: 22.67

current avg5: 17.26 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 17.26 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 17.85 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 17.85 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 17.85 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 17.87


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 20, 2010)

Roux method:

23.65 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' R' U' L2 R D U R2 U' B2 D B' F U' R U' R D' L2 D' L


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 20, 2010)

10.98 EPLL skip
It was meh, and should've been way faster. I paused on LL and I stared at the sune for a while, then I did niklas for the skip :O
D' B2 L U' D2 B' R U2 F' B L2 D U2 B L2 F' U' R2 L' B R2 F' B2 D2 R

y2 L' U R U' F' U' x2
y' L' U L
y' U L' U' L
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
y' U L' U L U2 y' R U R'
U R U' L' U R' U' L U

any mistakes in the reconstruction, please tell me


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 20, 2010)

10.11 average of 12  my laptop froze so i lost the session ...
sub-10 soon!

EDIT: 10.12 on video is also an accomplishment


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 20, 2010)

12.18 PB single. Nice cross and F2L (about 9 seconds), R U R' U' R' F R F' (T) OLL, PLL skip.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 20, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> *10.11* average of 12  my laptop froze so i lost the session ...
> sub-10 soon!
> 
> EDIT: *10.12* on video is also an accomplishment


 
Are you doing "the Hubi"?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't worry about that avg12 Maarten, it's not clock 
*Average of 100: 8.22* PB (first time so yeah )
Average of 12: 6.65 PB Last 12 solves
Average of 5: 5.88 PB Somewhere in last 12 solves


Spoiler



1.	7.08	L' R U B' U B U B' l r' b' u 
2.	9.25	B' U B R L R' L B l' b u 
3.	7.81	R B' R' L U L R' U' l' b u 
4.	12.43	L' U' B' R L' B U' l' r' b u' 
5.	4.47	L U' R' L U' B U' B' u 
6.	9.30	B R B' L B R U' l' r' b' u 
7.	8.47	R B U L B' U B R r b' u 
8.	7.77	U R L' R L B' U R' B' b u 
9.	9.28	R L' B' U' B' L B l r' b u' 
10.	8.09	U L' R U L R' L R l' r' b' u 
11.	8.44	U L' U' B L B R' b' u' 
12.	9.94	L' R U' L B' U L B l' r b' 
13.	11.30	L' R' B L' R B' R' B l r b u 
14.	6.05	U' L' R U' R B' L' B' l r' b' 
15.	8.78	L' R' L' B' R U' r' b u' 
16.	7.71	L R' B' L' R' U L' U l' r b' u 
17.	7.22	L R U B' R' U' L R' r' u' 
18.	8.27	B L' R B' R' L' B' R l' r b' u 
19.	9.63	R B' L R' B L U' l' r' u' 
20.	5.94	B U' R L' R' B L B' l u 
21.	6.75	B U B' L' R L' R' r b' u' 
22.	9.46	U R B L' B U R B' L l' r b u' 
23.	9.19	R B' R U L' R U l b' u' 
24.	8.84	U' L' U' B R l' r' b u' 
25.	5.68	R U' B' R' L R' B' l' 
26.	9.97	L B' L' R U' B' L R B' l r b u' 
27.	5.81	R' U B U B L' U l' u 
28.	9.68	R B L U' B L' U B l' r u 
29.	12.40	R B L R L' U L U r b 
30.	7.65	U B' L' B' R B U' L' r 
31.	8.33	B' U' L R L' U L' r' b' 
32.	7.72	R U R' B U R l r' b' 
33.	9.15	U L R U L' B R' l' r' b' u 
34.	7.86	U' R U' B' R B U' r b' u' 
35.	11.52	R B' R U B R' U r' b u 
36.	8.63	R' B L U' R B' R B' l' b u 
37.	6.80	U B' U B' R' B' U l' u' 
38.	9.65	L R' B' R B' U L' R' l' r b 
39.	8.91	R B' R' U B U R' r b 
40.	9.33	L' U' B' U' L' B U' L l' r b' u' 
41.	6.16	U' L U L' R' B L' B r' b u 
42.	7.75	U L' U' B R B' U' L' R' r' b' 
43.	12.63	U B L' U' R' B U' B L' r' b' u' 
44.	6.52	L' R' U' R' U' R' U' L l r' b 
45.	9.08	L R B U B' L' R L' r' b u' 
46.	11.56	R L' U L' U B' L' U 
47.	9.43	U' B' R' B L R U B l r' b u 
48.	8.71	U B L U L' B U L' r' b' 
49.	10.52	U R L B' U' R' U L l' r b' u 
50.	7.18	R U' L' R U L R' B l' b' u' 
51.	9.08	B L' R B' L B r' b 
52.	6.44	L U L' B R B' U R U l u' 
53.	9.36	U' L' B' U' L' U R' L' l' b u' 
54.	8.52	U L U R' B' U B' R L' l' b' 
55.	7.19	L' B U L' B' L' R' r u 
56.	9.97	U B R' L B' R B U' r b' 
57.	5.75	U' L' R' B R' L' U' B' l' r' b 
58.	7.68	L' R L B' U' R' B u 
59.	7.31	U' L R U' L' R' U L' R l' r' b' 
60.	6.94	B R' L U B' L U l r' b 
61.	9.52	U L U' R U' L' U' L r' b' u' 
62.	8.08	U B L' B U' R' B U b u' 
63.	5.05	B' L' U' R L B' R r' b' 
64.	9.88	R' L U' R' B' R' B' l' b u' 
65.	7.47	L U' B R B' L R B' l' r' b' 
66.	6.68	U B' L U' R' L' U' L l' b u 
67.	7.55	L' U L' U' B' L' B' U l b u' 
68.	10.83	U R' U L' R U' L' B R l' r' b' 
69.	7.58	L U' R B R' L' U B R l' u' 
70.	9.34	U B' L' R L' U L' U l r b u' 
71.	10.00	R' B' L' U B' R L' R' l' b' u' 
72.	5.93	L B' L U' R' U' R L l' b' 
73.	7.00	B U B R U L' R' r u' 
74.	8.80	U L' R' L' U L' U' B' r' b u' 
75.	6.00	B R' L' B' U r b 
76.	8.68	R' L U' B' U' R r b' u 
77.	8.34	L U B' U' R' B U R l r' b 
78.	10.63	U R' L B L' R L U B' l' r u 
79.	8.00	U' B L' B R U' R' l r b' 
80.	6.15	U L' U' B' U' B U B' l r' b' u 
81.	7.36	B R' B L' R' B' L' l' r u 
82.	8.75	B R' U' B R' B R' l b' u 
83.	9.68	U' L B' R L' B L B R' l' b' u 
84.	9.50	R L' B U B L B l' r' b u 
85.	8.71	U B' U L R' U' B U' r b' 
86.	8.06	R L B L' R U' l r' b u 
87.	9.69	U' L' R' U' R L B' U R' l' b' u' 
88.	8.36	R B R' B' U' L B R' r u 
89.	6.71	U' L' B R' U' B R' L l' r' b u' 
90.	6.81	U L U B' R L R' U' L r b u 
91.	5.18	L U' B L' B R L' l' r' b u' 
92.	7.33	U' B' L R' L B' U' B l' r b u 
93.	5.41	U L R' B' U B U' L b' 
94.	5.88	U' R U' R B' U' L B' r' u' 
95.	6.36	B U' R B R L R L r' 
96.	5.66	B L B' L' B' L B' l r' u' 
97.	8.71	B' L R' U B' L' B r' b u 
98.	6.41	L' B U L R' U R' r b' 
99.	10.15	U L' B' U B' L' U' L' U' l' r' b' u' 
100.	7.21	B L' B L' R' U L' U r'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 19.58
1. 21.05 U L F L2 F R2 U B2 D U2 R' D B' D L2 B F' U2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 B R
2. 23.82 B U F R' B2 F R' L B2 R L' D' B L2 R' D2 R2 F2 D U B' L U2 L2 B2
3. 19.58 L U R' L B2 L2 R2 U' R U D B' R L' B' R L2 D B L D' B L F' L2
4. 17.86 B' F D L D R L2 D2 F' R2 D U2 F' B2 L B R' B D F L B2 F R' F2
5. 18.57 L' F B R' D U' F B R' L' D R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L' F' L U' D' B' D' L'
6. 16.39 R D' R B2 F2 L2 U' L2 R U2 L B2 D' R U2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L U' R' U'
7. 22.54 L F L' B2 D2 B2 F' R U2 F2 B D' U2 F' L2 F U2 D L D2 L' B F' R U
8. (25.77) B' F2 R2 L' D F' U2 R2 D' F2 D U L' B' R' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B R' L B D'
9. 15.99 B2 L2 F2 R D' R' B D' F B' D U B2 F R2 U' D2 B F L' R F' L2 U' B
10. 22.46 R' D2 F' U2 F L R' F' D' B2 D' U F' R' B L2 U' L U2 D F' U2 D B U'
11. (15.42) F2 R' D2 L' R' U' B L' F2 U2 B2 L2 R' F2 R' L F2 R' B' F2 U2 B2 L U D2
12. 17.58 R2 U2 D L R' F' R F2 R F' U' D2 B2 L' R D R2 B' D' L D' B U L B


----------



## Bogyo (Oct 20, 2010)

Gigaminx.
I suck.
So I started practicing again.


Spoiler



Statistics for 10-20-2010 21:56:15

Average: 9:49.56
Standard Deviation: 12.06
Best Time: 8:56.28
Worst Time: 10:08.20
Individual Times:
1.	(10:08.20)	
2.	10:06.50	
3.	9:42.80	
4.	9:39.38	
5.	(8:56.28)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 20, 2010)

Second best avg12 ever.

*13.14 avg12*
12.38, (16.76), 12.95, 12.87, 13.24, 12.84, 13.07, 13.84, 14.03, 13.08, 13.06, (11.43)

Best average of 12's are now:
1. 13.04
2. 13.14
3. 13.15

Also had a NL 10.30 in session. (pb is 10.28)


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 20, 2010)

I got my Dayan GuHong in the mail today and I finally got my first sub20 avg5.

Average: 19.62
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 18.18
Worst Time: 20.77
Individual Times:
1. (20.77) L' B2 F L2 R2 U B U2 B F D2 R' F L' U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 U' B F D U'
2. 20.47 U R U' B F2 D' R D2 R2 U B2 F U L B2 F' U2 B2 F2 R B D L2 R2 D'
3. 18.38 R F' D2 L2 R2 U2 L R U F' D2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 R2 B L' F R' B F' L R2
4. 20.00 U2 R2 D' U' F' R' D U' L R2 D U B' R D' U2 L2 D L U' B F2 L' U' B
5. (18.18) L2 D' U' B2 F' U L2 R2 D U F2 D2 F' L2 R' D2 L2 R' F U L2 R' B2 F D

Hopefully I'll get alot faster on 3x3 so I can improve my official average at Princeton.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a free period at school today so I had 90 minutes to cube. xD
18.34 OH avg 100, 16.01 avg 5.  I was just on fire. xD
9.08 3x3 avg5 (6.5 PLL skip).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 21, 2010)

Did some Jflysim  Previous avg12 PB was 19.99 


stats:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.69
worst time: 23.41

current avg5: 16.89 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 16.03 (σ = 1.20)

current avg12: 18.55 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 16.90 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 17.83 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 17.82

11.69 non-lucky, what the hell?


----------



## Jai (Oct 21, 2010)

OH PB avg100: 16.57 [times in spoiler]


Spoiler



16.97, 15.63, 15.99, (20.74), 16.91, 15.12, 19.43, 14.54, 18.37, 18.88, 17.46, 18.89, 17.70, 17.19, 13.11, 18.87, 13.80, 17.03, 14.18, 18.37, 17.20, 15.68, 16.79, 17.76, 16.95, 17.30, 18.44, 18.40, 15.67, 15.50, 16.99, 17.00, 16.23, 13.43, 16.82, 18.57, 16.79, 17.49, 18.20, 17.65, 18.38, 17.60, 17.69, 17.37, 13.72, 16.29, 16.71, 17.78, 16.49, 16.69, 17.15, 15.47, 18.04, (11.42), 14.72, 14.60, 16.27, 15.38, 16.45, 15.85, 18.83, 15.40, 17.14, 16.73, 18.75, 16.02, 18.29, 14.36, 15.75, 14.83, 15.88, 16.20, 15.34, 17.36, 16.48, 15.37, 13.73, 15.92, 16.71, 16.84, 11.96, 14.26, 17.40, 17.32, 17.66, 19.19, 19.02, 16.51, 17.48, 15.99, 16.04, 12.72, 17.42, 16.91, 16.09, 16.71, 15.80, 14.79, 18.47, 16.47



Best RA of 12 in there is 15.67 and best RA of 5 is 14.90.


----------



## Jack (Oct 21, 2010)

What... I was just doing some 4x4, my record was 46. I got a solve with really nice edges, then an OLL skip and a J perm. I knew it was really fast, and I looked at the time during PLL, got a huge lockup on the last move and ended up getting 40.83. Still a huge improvement though!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 21, 2010)

session avg: 10.30 (σ = 0.10)
10.44, 12.74, 10.22, 10.23, 9.51

lolblocks.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 21, 2010)

I had my first sub-30 single 3x3 solve tonight. 28.53. Pll skip, but still exciting for me.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 21, 2010)

2x2 avg 5 PB:
3.68, (3.05), 3.25, (3.84), 3.59 = 3.51
0.19 standard deviation - this was a very consistent average for me.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 21, 2010)

*Avg. Of 12: 19.96*
1.	19.03	D B' F2 L2 D' U2 F U B2 D U R2 B U L' R D B D U' L' R' D2 U' F
2.	19.61	L D B F D' U' B' F' D2 U' L2 R D' B2 D2 U2 L R2 D' L2 D R' B2 F' U'
3.	20.29	D' U2 R U' F' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 F U R2 D F2 D' U' R2 F' L2 R' F2 L U' B2
4.	22.06	L' B' F' R D2 U2 B2 F L D U F2 U' B L2 F' L U' F L R' U2 B L' F
5.	18.64	D U R' F R' F' L2 R' B F' L B2 F2 D' F' D2 U' B' F L' R' F2 R' B2 F
6.	20.73	L R' B2 F L' R D' L' U2 L' R2 U R' B' L B F' R' F L B2 L2 R' B' L'
7.	17.29	B D2 B' F' R F' L' R' B F U' B2 F R' F' D L R2 U2 B' F' R' F2 U L
8.	(15.53)	B F D L2 R2 B F2 D U2 L F2 U F' U' L2 D' B2 U2 L R2 U2 R2 B F' R
9.	20.05	D F' R' F2 L2 R' B D2 B' F R2 D' U2 L' D2 U2 L R' B D' U2 B' F2 L B2
10.	19.91	L' B' L B2 D' U R2 F' U' F D' U' L' D2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 R F2 U' B' F' R'
11.	(32.55)	B' D2 U' R2 U' F R' U L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' B F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 F L' D U
12.	22.01	D' U B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' U2 F' L' F2 D U F2 L2 R D2 L R' B L R2 D R

The 32 was a stupid pop. Meh, really good avg. though. I was stuck on 20-21 for awhile.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Avg 12 : 17.09 PB !!

14.38, 16.48, 18.86, 16.31, 17.71, 17.99, 17.90, 15.44, 20.06, 15.13, 21.34, 14.97 

Last PB avg 12 was a 18.38, so I'm very happy


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

3x3x3 Avg50 18.14 WHAAAT nice for me. First time ever getting these low numbers. Have not practised CFOP for about 2 months. Also had 3-4 14-15s there NL.


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Oct 21, 2010)

My first sub-minute weekly comp  I know it seems like an eternity for you speedy peeps, but I was quite proud of the result and the relative consistency. The 1:02 should have been sub-50 but I had a couple of mistakes.

3x3x3: 53.89, 51.73, 54.61, (51.30), (1:02.36) => 53.41

-Joe


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 21, 2010)

444 reduction:

Statistics for 10-21-2010 17:28:12

Average: 24.54
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 22.11
Worst Time: 27.97
Individual Times:
1.	25.04	F' L' D' F' D Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 R U' Rw F2 U2 Fw F' U' L2 Uw L' D' Uw2 U L2 Rw B Uw2 F2 U2 L Rw2 R' U2 L Rw' F L Rw2 R' F
2.	22.36	F2 U2 Rw' Uw2 U L Rw Fw' F L Uw2 U L2 B Fw' Rw' R2 Uw' R Uw' B Fw F2 L2 Uw L R2 Uw2 U2 Fw' U2 L Rw' R B2 Fw2 F' Uw' U2 Rw
3.	(27.97)	U2 R Uw F2 Uw2 U2 Fw Rw' D Fw2 L' D U2 R D Uw L' U2 F' D Uw' U2 Fw' Rw2 B L2 U' R' B2 D Rw' R' Fw2 F2 Uw' B D2 F2 D' Rw'
4.	27.04	Rw D Rw' F D' Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 U' Rw B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' Rw F L' Fw2 D' Uw U2 B Uw2 R B' D2 L' F2 L Rw' D2 F' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' U' R
5.	23.49	R2 Fw' R' Uw' L' Rw2 B2 Fw L' U Rw R' D' U L' Rw R' Fw2 D R2 B' Rw' Uw' B F2 Rw' D' L2 R Uw' Rw D' U' B2 Fw F' Uw2 L2 Rw' R'
6.	(22.11)	L' F' Rw R' D2 U2 L D Uw' U R2 B' F' D B R' D' F Uw' Fw Rw' Fw' R B' R' Fw' Rw' R B2 U2 B' Fw' F2 U' B2 L' Uw' U2 L2 F'
7.	22.13	L2 F2 R' U' B2 Uw' R2 B Fw2 F' Uw' Fw' U B2 Fw2 D Uw' L2 Rw2 R' Uw B2 Fw2 F' D Uw2 U B U L2 Fw' D' R' D U2 R Fw' U Fw2 U'
8.	25.22	Uw' Rw2 U' L R' B' L Rw2 R U2 L D' L2 Rw2 D' L Rw2 R B L Uw2 Fw L2 Rw2 B R D U Fw Rw R B Fw D2 B' L' U F D R'
9.	25.71	R' B2 L Rw' R U' Rw R' B Fw2 F' D2 Uw L2 Rw' B' Fw F' D' Uw2 U2 Fw' F U2 Fw' D L2 R F' Uw L2 R Uw2 U' Rw' R' B' U2 F' Uw'
10.	23.85	L2 Rw' R F' R2 D2 L B D2 Uw2 U B' L' Rw' F Rw' B U R2 B' L Fw D Uw L Rw' Fw2 R' D Uw U' Fw D Uw2 B Fw' Uw U2 F' D2
11.	25.76	F' L2 Rw' R' B' U Rw' Fw F2 L' R' B' Fw' F R Uw' U' F2 L2 Rw2 Fw D' U R D Rw' D B' Fw F' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D Uw F2 L' R' Uw
12.	24.77	U L' R' B L2 Rw2 R' F' Uw U2 R Fw D U B' L Rw' R' Fw L' Fw F L' Rw D U2 Fw Uw2 L B' F' Uw2 U' L Rw D' B2 F L' Uw2

If only Breandan would be allowed to take over my 444 solves in competition after reduction, then I might get half a WR


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 21, 2010)

Average: 11.59
Standard Deviation: 0.30
Best Time: 11.10
Worst Time: 12.70
Individual Times: 11.31, 11.79, (12.70), 12.33, *11.58, 11.59, 11.17, 11.62, 11.65, 11.68*, (11.10), 11.14

Consistent. Bolded is even more consistent


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome solve.

7.83 L F U2 B' F' D2 L' F' U L' F' R' U2 R2 U L' B' D' R2 L2 U F' L' R B' 

Scramble with cross on top
z2 y R' U' F R2 D
R U2 R' U L U L'
U' R' U R U' R U R'
y' U' R U R'
y2 U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'

U2 R' U' F' U F R
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

55 moves = 7.02 tps

edited first pair. Thanks RyanReese for making it a 7tps!


----------



## plechoss (Oct 21, 2010)

16.99, 14.07, 13.18, 15.07, (12.38), 13.86, 13.89, 15.42, 15.35, (18.78), 13.91, 14.50 = 14.62 small improvement


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2010)

Your first pair notation is incorrect but it was obvious what you meant
very nice solve though


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2010)

6:09.53 feet solve..first and last. i now know why people hate it so much

42.06, 43.93, 48.16, 40.44, 34.75, 36.63, 39.16, 34.50, 33.51, 42.22, 35.23, 41.11

39second ao12 OH

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 33.51
worst time: 48.16

current avg5: 36.95 (σ = 2.96)
best avg5: 35.29 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 39.00 (σ = 3.30)
best avg12: 39.00 (σ = 3.30)

session avg: 39.00 (σ = 3.30)
session mean: 39.31


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 21, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Your first pair notation is incorrect but it was obvious what you meant
> very nice solve though


 
Awesome, you just made it reach 7 tps


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> 6:09.53 feet solve..first and last. i now know why people hate it so much


 
Aw, you shouldn't give up so easily! Feet solves get faster really easily at first. My first attempt was over 10 minutes, but my second one was about 9 and my third was about 5. You seem to be pretty good at it if this is your first attempt - after ten or so tries, you're likely to be getting sub-3 consistently!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aw, you shouldn't give up so easily! Feet solves get faster really easily at first. My first attempt was over 10 minutes, but my second one was about 9 and my third was about 5. You seem to be pretty good at it if this is your first attempt - after ten or so tries, you're likely to be getting sub-3 consistently!


 4:20.16 2nd attempt

it's just annoying. i use my GH (and it's not suited for feet)


amostay2004 said:


> Awesome, you just made it reach 7 tps


 =D


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 21, 2010)

new megaminx pbs

average: 3:06.26
3:08.58, 2:54.11, 3:35.33, 3:06.38, 3:03.83

pretty good consistency too, the 35 had a pop


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2010)

finished full OH PLL
hopefully my times will drop more now (2hand PLL= :fp)


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm starting to get alot better at 3x3!!! 

Average: 17.97
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 16.78
Worst Time: 21.75
Individual Times:
1. (16.78) R2 D' U' L2 B' D' B' U2 B R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F' R D2 U2 F L F' L2 B' F2
2. 18.94 U L2 R D U2 B' D' U B' F U' F U2 B F' U' L2 D2 R2 F U L2 U' B2 F
3. (21.75) F D' U2 L2 F' D' U F' U R2 U' B' U B2 L' R' B F' D2 L2 B' R B' L2 R2
4. 17.03 L' F' D2 U R2 U2 L R B2 L2 R U' R2 F2 L' R2 D2 U B2 D' F2 D2 U F' D'
5. 17.94 B L' D' U' B F2 U2 B' L2 U2 L D' U' L2 R D' F2 R' U B' F R' D L2 R'

With more practice, I'll definitely get a sub 20 average at Princeton.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 22, 2010)

What the heck?!?!?!? SUB-19 AVG12 OUT OF NOWHERE?!?!?!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.50
worst time: 24.92

current avg5: 18.44 (σ = 2.74)
best avg5: 18.44 (σ = 2.74)

*current avg12: 18.98 (σ = 2.56)*
best avg12: 18.98 (σ = 2.56)

session avg: 18.98 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 19.19



Spoiler



15.66[U B' D2 U' F2 L2 U' R U2 L' F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U R U2]
21.16[F R' D' L2 B L' B' F2 U F2 L F2 R2 D' F' D2]
24.92[B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' U2 L F' U' L' R' U' B' L']
18.02[B D2 F D' F' U2 L' U B2 D L' D2 L' B L U' PETRUS]
19.01[D2 L2 B' D F' U2 R2 U2 L' R' U R2 U B F' R2 D]
19.19[D' R' D' F2 R' U2 F R2 D F2 R2 U2 B R' D L' F']
17.62[U B L' R B' L R2 F2 D F' U R2 F' D L U B2 R]
23.84[F' D U' B2 R B U2 L' F' U2 F' R2 B' F2 L U']
15.50[B2 D' L' F U2 B2 L2 R' U' L D B' U F' U' F' U']
22.14[F2 U F' L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B U2 L B D' U L2 U2]
17.59[B' F' R F U' B' D2 B F' U' B F' D2 F2 D' R U2]
15.59[L D' L' U' L' U2 L U' F R' D L2 R2 F' D2 B2 F' U2]


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2010)

Heh. I haven't practiced 3x3 in a while - and I just get this.

Best Average of 12: 7.40
Best Time: 5.73
Worst Time: 10.36
Standard Deviation: 0.5 (7.4%)

1. 7.29 U2 F' R' D2 F' L U' R2 U2 R B2 F R' L' U' F2 U2 F2 R B' R L2 B F' R 
2. 7.72 D' U' R' U2 F2 U' D' B2 U2 F B D' B' D' F2 B' L2 R B R U' F2 L U' D 
3. 7.06 U' L D' R2 B' U' R F' B' D' F' U2 R' U2 L' R' B R' B2 U R F' L2 D R 
4. (10.36) D2 B2 U L2 U' L U B R2 D' B2 D' L2 F' B R L2 B' R' F2 B2 R2 L' U' R 
5. 6.87 B' R B R' B' L' D2 B' D U2 L' R2 B L' F' B2 D2 R L U' L' B2 D' L U 
6. 7.73 F' B' D F2 L2 B F' D F' D2 B' L2 F' R2 L D2 B2 L D' F2 L R' D2 R2 U2 
7. 7.79 U2 D B' U2 F2 R' B' U' F2 L' U L2 B2 F2 R2 U F' D R2 L2 U2 F B D2 U' 
8. 6.34 D' L2 R' F' U' L D2 L2 D U' B' L' R U2 D R L' B' U F R2 U2 B R2 U2 
9. 7.66 F L R' D B F2 D L R U2 R2 D2 U L' F2 L' B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 R' B F 
10. 8.40 L D2 L F L2 U B' R' F' R2 D' F' R L' U B' R D' R2 B' D2 B2 U' L U' 
11. 7.16 U L F R' B' D' U' L' B2 L2 B' L' U' L2 F U' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U D 
12. (5.73) B2 F' L' F' R2 D B R' B U2 D' L' R D' R2 L' D2 R L U' F2 D2 F U2 F


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 22, 2010)

Whats this? A counting 8.4?
Feliks you're getting sloppy


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 22, 2010)

@faz 

--edit--

LOL Faz I had to try your 5.73 scramble. I went for the Xcross and got 13.88. It's funny to me how RIDICULOUSLY fast you are! It's inspirational to watch your videos, but after I do my own solving feels comically slow. It's like before I started solving I dipped my hands in molasses, let it freeze in the freezer, then put mittens on


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh, the 5.73 was an OLL skip xD


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2010)

B2 F' L' F' R2 D B R' B U2 D' L' R D' R2 L' D2 R L U' F2 D2 F U2 F

y2 L2 D R' D2 R' 
L' U L U R U R'
L' U2 L2 U L'
U2 R' U R U' R' U R U'
U' L' U L
A perm 9 moves

39 moves = 6.75 tps


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 22, 2010)

Faz, I thought surely you had gone for the Xcross, I'm surprised it was just a cross! That F2L was super nice though, had you seen that your cross would lead to a nice 1st pair?

I won't list my whole solve, as compared to yours it's crap. My Xcross was:
x2 D2 R' u U L2 u2


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 22, 2010)

OH avg 5 PB:
34.28, 32.63, (28.06), 29.90, (DNF) = 32.27 
Beats my old one by almost 4s. 28.06 is also a new single PB.  Counting sub-30 is just insane... This average was while I was practicing regular 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 22, 2010)

Yay! I made up my own method for skewb diamond
1. Make a layer
2. Orient all the corners using skewb/pyra algs
3. Switch he centres
EDIT: @Cam there's a spelling mistake in your signature...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 22, 2010)

sub 5 v cube 6 NL with double parity


----------



## speedcubingmasster96 (Oct 22, 2010)

3x3

Average of 12: 10.26
1. 9.62 B' R' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B' U2 B R L2 D U2 L F2 L U' F2 R' B F' R2 L2 B'
2. (8.91) B' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L F U2 D2 L U' B L B' F D R2 F' U2 D2 F
3. 9.92 B2 D L' D L' U B' U2 R2 B' R F' U2 F' D F R2 L' U B' L' F2 R2 L2 U2
4. 10.02 D2 R' L2 U L D2 L2 D2 F' D' F R' F2 L' U' D' F' D2 L2 B' D B2 R' U2 F
5. 10.76 D' L' D2 U R2 U' F L2 D L R U2 B' U' F2 D L' B' D L' R B L' R' D'
6. 9.94 D U' F2 D2 R' B F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L U D2 L F' R' L2 U D2
7. 10.83 D U L2 F' U F R D2 U L B' U2 L' F2 D R' D F B2 R' F2 B2 U L2 D'
8. 10.85 D2 R' D' U' B' F D2 R L' D' U R' U2 L2 R' B U' L2 F U' L' F L2 F D2
9. 10.16 R' B F2 L' B' R' F2 L B' R F2 D' L' R2 B F' U2 L' R2 F U2 F2 B' U2 L2
10. 9.68 D R' F R' D' R2 B2 R L B L U2 R' F D B U F B U' D2 L' F2 U2 B
11. 10.88 B' F2 D2 B U L U B2 L B2 U2 B U R2 L2 F' R D' U' F2 R2 D' R U2 R2
12. (11.55) R L U F U F L' D2 R2 B' D' F2 D2 U2 B' R' D' B2 D2 R2 D L2 U L D 

OH
Average of 12: 18.99
1. 17.56 D' B2 R' L2 B' L2 U' B D B' D' L2 B2 L' F' R2 L' U' D B2 U' B R2 D' F2
2. 20.06 L' U L D2 B' L' F2 L D R' U' R' F2 U2 L2 F2 B' U2 L U R2 L2 U' L' U
3. 18.95 L2 D' B F' R' L' F D2 R2 D2 R B' U' B2 D2 F' B' L' D U B2 F' D F R2
4. 19.37 F' R U' R L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U B U R D R B' L R' B F' D2 R' L' D
5. 18.16 U2 B2 U2 R' U' F U' L' D2 B' L' B F2 R' D2 B F2 L2 U F' U2 R2 F2 U' B2
6. (16.12) U2 F R U2 R2 F2 U F' U F' R2 F' L' D F' R U2 D2 R D2 B R2 U D' B2
7. 18.42 R' L' B' L2 R2 F2 U F' D' B' R' F B D2 L' B U F' R2 L B2 L' B2 F U'
8. 16.32 D B2 R' F' D2 U2 R2 U' L B R2 D U2 L' F' L' D2 L' D2 F B2 U B2 F' L'
9. 19.40 F R2 F' B L2 U' B F2 R2 D L2 R D2 L2 F' D R2 D F' U2 L2 D' R2 D' L
10. 21.01 D F D' R' B' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F' L2 U L B U' D2 B' D R2 B'
11. 20.67 U' D F L D2 B2 L' D' U2 B U2 L2 D2 R' L D F' L' F' L2 U2 D R' D2 R
12. (21.08) B' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 R L2 U2 B F2 L2 B2 U' L' D2 U F D B D' L2 D U2 B 

Average of 5: 17.64
1. (19.37) F' R U' R L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U B U R D R B' L R' B F' D2 R' L' D
2. 18.16 U2 B2 U2 R' U' F U' L' D2 B' L' B F2 R' D2 B F2 L2 U F' U2 R2 F2 U' B2
3. (16.12) U2 F R U2 R2 F2 U F' U F' R2 F' L' D F' R U2 D2 R D2 B R2 U D' B2
4. 18.42 R' L' B' L2 R2 F2 U F' D' B' R' F B D2 L' B U F' R2 L B2 L' B2 F U'
5. 16.32 D B2 R' F' D2 U2 R2 U' L B R2 D U2 L' F' L' D2 L' D2 F B2 U B2 F' L'


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 22, 2010)

4x4 single 36.59 with DP and ... 14 sec reduction! wtf?!?


----------



## Toad (Oct 22, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> 4x4 single 36.59 with DP and ... 14 sec reduction! wtf?!?


 
wat


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 22, 2010)

3x3 - 9.91 seconds (full CFOP, but the F2L was ridiculously easy)
5x5 - 2:57:53 - I'm now faster at 5x5 than 4x4...


----------



## ahmedkl (Oct 22, 2010)

reached my goal of sub45 sec which was to be completed till this month so i am happy  . Now i have time to get the average consistent till the end of this month
avg15 00:44.37


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm cool.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 22, 2010)

First sub 30 sq-1 avg of 12 

Statistics for 10-22-2010 18:15:31

Average: 27.27
Standard Deviation: 4.10
Best Time: 19.44
Worst Time: 1:02.07
Individual Times:
1.	19.48	(0,-4) / (6,-2) / (3,3) / (-1,3) / (1,0) / (6,5) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (-1,3) / (-1,0) / (-2,3) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (-4,3)
2.	27.33	(1,6) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (2,4) / (-2,0)
3.	33.90	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,5) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (2,0)
4.	22.85	(0,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-4,1) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) /
5.	25.98	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,1) / (5,5) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
6.	28.67	(3,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (3,3) / (0,5) / (-2,2) / (-3,2) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (4,5) / (6,0)
7.	28.28	(0,0) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (3,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2)
8.	(1:02.07)	(4,6) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (5,3)
9.	34.52	(0,-3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (-5,2) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (-2,4)
10.	(19.44)	(0,-1) / (4,-3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3)
11.	22.98	(3,3) / (0,-3) / (4,3) / (4,5) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-3,4) / (0,5) / (6,4)
12.	28.74	(0,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (4,0) / (0,1) /


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2010)

Owen said:


> I'm cool.



Stop posting fake stuff, its obvious you are lying.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> B2 F' L' F' R2 D B R' B U2 D' L' R D' R2 L' D2 R L U' F2 D2 F U2 F
> 
> y2 L2 D R' D2 R'
> L' U L U R U R'
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> B2 F' L' F' R2 D B R' B U2 D' L' R D' R2 L' D2 R L U' F2 D2 F U2 F
> 
> y2 L2 D R' D2 R'
> L' U L U R U R'
> ...


 
heh, funny my first try was 

y2 U2 L' u U r2 u2
U y L U L'
U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R
U' F' R U R' U' R' F R
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U R2 U'

Totally different OLL skip.


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

cyoubx said:


> I'm now faster at 5x5 than 4x4...


 
No offense but that's kinda fail :fp


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 22, 2010)

Statistics for 10-22-2010 23:11:26

Average: 8.75
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 7.99
Worst Time: 10.37
Individual Times:
1.	(7.99)	B2 D U B2 F' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U L R B2 U
2.	8.08	B2 D' U2 L' R U B2 F' L2 R D U' R2 D U' F2 L2
3.	(10.37)	F' L2 R' U B F' U' L2 U' R' U L' R' D F U L'
4.	8.86	D2 B' U B' L' F2 U2 R D B2 F' L' B' U' R2 B U
5.	9.32	L' U' F2 L2 B R2 D F D2 R F2 R' B2 L' R B F


----------



## Slash (Oct 22, 2010)

3x3 single 8.30 on video, although I can only upload the vid tomorrow.
F' U' F D2 U' F D' L R2 F' L' B F' D' U2 B' F' D U2 F' R' B' L D' R' 
solution:



Spoiler



z'x'U2R'U2l2U2 (5,5) 
R'U'RU (4,9) 
R'URURUR'U' (8,17) 
x2RU'R'UR2U'RU (8,25) 
z'yrUR'URU2R'U (8,33)
I'm not sure about the orientation I executed the OLL in, but it doesn't really matter I think



33:8.30=3.976 tps :fp:


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 22, 2010)

21.77 skewb diamond single
EDIT: average of 5 36.75
(21.77), 39.00, (46.38), 24.96, 46.31 = 36.75
EDIT 2: average of 5 33.04
(17.80), (41.93), 36.33, 41.80, 21.00 = 33.04


----------



## chrisrocks (Oct 22, 2010)

i did the cube in 21 secs without a pll skip


----------



## aronpm (Oct 23, 2010)

3x3: 11.848, (14.890), 13.560, (9.501), 13.600 => 13.003

4. (9.501) B2 R B' R' L' B L2 R2 B' R2 U2 D F' B2 R' D' L B' F2 D' U2 R' B R' F2

Cross: z2 y' F2 L (2/2)
F2L: U' R U' R' U2 y' R U R' (8/10)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R (8/18)
y' R U2 R' U2 R U R' (7/25)
U2 L' U2 L U' y' R U R' (8/33)
OLL: (U f R U R' U' f') (U R U R' U R U2 R') (15/48)
PLL: U2 R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R2 (13/61)

61 moves / 9.501 seconds = 6.42 TPS


----------



## joey (Oct 23, 2010)

12:43.39 2-7 relay.
Goal was sub-13.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok WTF just happened lol

Average of 12: 19.77
1. 20.31 B' D L' D L' B2 L' D' U2 L' F' L2 F' R U R2 U' D L' F' R' D B F U2 
2. (DNF) U L' R' B2 U2 F L' U2 B2 U2 R D L2 U2 D2 F' R L B' D R' B2 D2 L' F2 
3. 17.46 L U F D2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 L B' F L' R' F D' L2 B' L2 F2 D' F B2 D' 
4. 18.35 L R U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R F L' U' L2 R' B' U L R' F' D F L' F2 L' F' U' 
5. 17.97 D' B U' D' F2 L' B' R F' R2 D' L D2 F2 B U L' B' F2 R' F' D2 R2 D' F' 
6. 23.33 L B' U' F' D R2 U2 F' L' D' U' R U2 D L' D' B' R' U F D2 L' U' L2 U' 
7. 20.52 F D L B' D' L2 B' R' B' F' L2 F U D' L R' B L' B D2 R2 L B R2 D2 
8. 18.31 D2 R2 F' R2 F' D U' R2 U2 F L U B F2 U2 D' R2 D R' L' U D F2 B2 D' 
9. 20.87 F U L2 B' R2 L' U2 B' F U2 R2 D2 B L D F2 R L B2 L B' U' B F' D2 
10. 23.30 L' R B' R' F D L2 R F' D2 U L U2 D B2 L F' B L' D F' B' R2 U R' 
11. (16.91) L U2 L2 U2 D' L' B2 F' L' B2 D' U F' D2 L2 D2 R' F U' R' F' R' L' U' F 
12. 17.26 L B' L2 D2 U' F R' L2 B L2 R' U' R U R2 L2 F L2 D' L2 B D U' B L 

3x3 OH. I randomly decided to practise OH after shower (haven't practised since UK nats) and got an 18.8x avg5 after a while..then a sub-20 avg12?? Previous PB was like 20.xx avg5 and 21.xx avg12 lol. All full steps too but really, really easy F2Ls and lotsa J perms

edit: last 5 was 18.81 avg5


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

first ever LL skip today, too bad i wasted it on OH <_<

26.83 time, broke my nl OH pb which was 26.98 lol, wish i had that scramble 2 handed..i would have probably gotten like 7 seconds


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

using ZZ some more:

Average of 5: 23.71
1. 24.02 D B L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F R2 D2 R' U' D' L F2 U2 B2 L2 R' B' D B2 
2. 23.80 L2 B' D2 F2 L U2 B U B2 U2 L2 D' B D2 L2 R U2 B2 R2 U' R F B2 U' B 
3. (28.36) B2 F U2 B' L' F2 D B F2 U' D' F R' F R' B U' R' U' R2 B2 F D' R B 
4. (23.27) F U2 R' L2 B U' D2 F B2 R B' R' D' R2 B R' L2 B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 F D2 
5. 23.31 F' B' R' L' D L' R D L2 U2 B D' F B2 U B' R' U L2 R D' U' F2 U' L 

Average of 12:
Average of 12: 25.27
1. 28.51 F' R' F B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' F L2 D B' D' B R2 B2 U D2 F L' U' F L F2 
2. 24.54 U2 R2 F B' L2 D2 U' B' L2 F' D U F' U' B R2 L' D B2 U F' R2 L' U B 
3. 24.25 D B2 U' R B2 L2 D2 R' B2 U' R B U L' R U' L' F B' U R D' L' R' B 
4. (37.72) F2 L2 D' U' F R2 F2 U R F2 L' U B2 F' D' B2 U' D' L' U2 B L' B2 U L' 
5. (23.26) F' R2 F' B D B' F R B' R U L2 U2 D B U2 F U' D F' D2 F' D B L2 
6. 27.87 U B' F R2 B' D2 R' U B' U' L D' R2 F2 U2 B' U' B L' U F2 L' U2 R' B2 
7. 24.02 D B L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F R2 D2 R' U' D' L F2 U2 B2 L2 R' B' D B2 
8. 23.80 L2 B' D2 F2 L U2 B U B2 U2 L2 D' B D2 L2 R U2 B2 R2 U' R F B2 U' B 
9. 28.36 B2 F U2 B' L' F2 D B F2 U' D' F R' F R' B U' R' U' R2 B2 F D' R B 
10. 23.27 F U2 R' L2 B U' D2 F B2 R B' R' D' R2 B R' L2 B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 F D2 
11. 23.31 F' B' R' L' D L' R D L2 U2 B D' F B2 U B' R' U L2 R D' U' F2 U' L 
12. 24.73 U D B' R F U2 D L' U D2 B2 F2 U' F2 B R2 F2 B' U L' F B L B' R 

beat my Petrus PB's..ZZ is now officially my second best method


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 23, 2010)

Average of 5: 17.67
Average of 12: 18.61
1. 18.40 F U' L' D2 U' R D R2 B2 R D2 U F L' B D B U' R U2 L U' D' F2 U' 
2. 16.36 L D F' L2 R' D' R2 D L D F2 U' F' B2 L R' U F2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D' 
3. 15.97 R2 L2 F B U F2 B2 R' D2 B L2 D2 L R2 B2 U L R2 B2 F2 U F' D2 F2 B2 
4. (22.78) B2 D B2 D F2 L U' F2 R' D' R2 B U2 R2 L2 U2 B' U D R' F2 L F B L 
5. 18.26 L' R U2 L D' R2 U2 D B F' U D L' U2 B2 F' D' R' B' R U F L' B D 
6. 18.96 B U F R U' D L D2 U2 L B L2 D2 B L' B R U L2 R U R' F U2 F2 
7. 19.07 D U R' F D2 B2 U' R D2 L U L R' D' R2 B2 U' F' R2 U2 D B' D L' F2 
8. 18.07 U B2 U2 B L' B' L R2 D2 U R' B' F2 L' R D2 U F' R2 D B2 D' R2 D F 
9. 16.99 F' B' L U F2 D R2 L D' B' L F' L B2 D' L' R B L2 D' L' F R2 U' B 
10. 21.91 D' U2 L' U2 F L2 D2 R2 L F B U R B' L' R' D' R' B' U' B L U F' L 
11. 22.14 D U' B L' B U2 L R F2 L U' D L' U F B D' L2 R U' B' D' B2 R' F' 
12. (15.06) R2 F2 U D R' D2 U' F' R L2 U' F2 D' R D' L' D F' L2 B U2 B' D F B

OMG look I can Roux.

2 look CMLL too.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

14.49, (20.07), 12.84, (11.51), 13.94 = 13.76 nl


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 23, 2010)

Joker said:


> No offense but that's kinda fail :fp


 
None taken lol. I don't even have an excuse.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

First ever sub-20 solve with ZZ:

17.86 F' R U2 B' U' L' U' R' B2 D2 F U2 D2 L R D' B2 F2 R' U D2 B R U R


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

You know you can just edit them into the one post, nice times btw.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 23, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> You know you can just edit them into the one post, nice times btw.


 
ya ik. I am just so excited!!!!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 23, 2010)

3x3 single: 8.68 (pll skip)
2x2 avg 5: 2.64
magic avg 5: 1.11


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 23, 2010)

How is it that people these days can get sub-10(9)s when they average like.. 18 seconds? 
I think my PB single at ~18s average was ... 13 seconds.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

YES YES YES

3x3 CFOP

avg5: 18.29


Spoiler



1. 17.33 B' U2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L U R2 L U2 D B D B' U B' F2 L2 
2. (25.06) U' B' L' U F2 L' B' U' R2 B2 F' L' F2 U2 R2 F' B R L F' L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 
3. (16.94) R D B' U' L2 B L B' D L' F U B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B R B2 
4. 17.04 B L' R2 D B' F' D' F R U' D F2 R L' D' L2 U2 B U2 L D2 L B2 F D 
5. 20.52 B' L R2 F' L D B2 D B2 F2 U R D2 U2 R B F U F2 D' L F2 L B' F



avg12: 19.71


Spoiler



1. 18.34 U2 L2 U2 L B' R' L' D' B' F' L R U' L' F2 B D' L' F U' B D2 B2 F2 U2 
2. 18.87 R' B L2 B2 R' B F' L' D2 F' U R F U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 D R L' D' L2 R 
3. 19.70 D L' F L2 D' F R2 D L B D2 U2 R B' F2 L2 B2 U' B' R' U B2 D U2 F 
4. 21.52 D' B R2 B' D' B2 D' F2 R2 F L U2 R2 U2 D' F B D2 R2 D B F L D' R 
5. 17.33 B' U2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L U R2 L U2 D B D B' U B' F2 L2 
6. (25.06) U' B' L' U F2 L' B' U' R2 B2 F' L' F2 U2 R2 F' B R L F' L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 
7. (16.94) R D B' U' L2 B L B' D L' F U B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B R B2 
8. 17.04 B L' R2 D B' F' D' F R U' D F2 R L' D' L2 U2 B U2 L D2 L B2 F D 
9. 20.52 B' L R2 F' L D B2 D B2 F2 U R D2 U2 R B F U F2 D' L F2 L B' F 
10. 23.32 F L2 R U2 F L F2 D U F' D R2 L B U2 F' R2 L2 F' R' B U B' R U2 
11. 18.43 L2 U2 L R U D' R' U' F' R' U F' U' F L2 B2 F' D' R' F2 R B' R2 F' U 
12. 22.08 B' U' R' B F D' L' F D' R F U' D2 R' L U F' B' U' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L'



avg50: 21.21


Spoiler



1. 20.22 U' D2 L U L2 D2 B L2 D U' B F2 D2 R B' R2 F2 R D' B2 L2 D2 R L' F2 
2. 23.29 L2 F2 B' R D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U D F2 R2 F' D2 B F R2 D' U2 L2 R' U' R D 
3. 17.08 F2 L F2 L2 F D2 F2 L B R' F2 D' B D L2 B2 U2 L D' B2 D B2 F' L2 R2 
4. (15.85) L U B L U' D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F U R' U2 D L2 B' R' L B2 F2 R' L' F' 
5. 18.17 U2 F' B' R D F L D' F2 L' D L' B' D2 F R U2 R B2 L2 F' R U' L' U' 
6. 22.34 L' D' U2 F' U2 F U2 L R2 U2 D' F' D L2 F' L' U' F' B2 U R' U' F R2 U 
7. 25.52 F D2 L2 B L' D2 B R2 F D L' F' L' F' R' L D' U2 R' U' D B F D B 
8. 20.79 R2 L D F2 L' F2 D U2 L' B' U2 D2 B2 U2 B F' U' D' F R' U2 D2 L' U' F 
9. 19.61 F' B2 R2 L2 F' D L2 R2 U2 L' U' B' R L B' F R' B R' F' B L2 B F2 L' 
10. 23.53 U2 L2 B' R' B R' B2 R L2 U' L' F2 B L' D B' F2 U' D2 F2 U' R2 B2 L U 
11. 18.34 U2 L2 U2 L B' R' L' D' B' F' L R U' L' F2 B D' L' F U' B D2 B2 F2 U2 
12. 18.87 R' B L2 B2 R' B F' L' D2 F' U R F U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 D R L' D' L2 R 
13. 19.70 D L' F L2 D' F R2 D L B D2 U2 R B' F2 L2 B2 U' B' R' U B2 D U2 F 
14. 21.52 D' B R2 B' D' B2 D' F2 R2 F L U2 R2 U2 D' F B D2 R2 D B F L D' R 
15. 17.33 B' U2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L U R2 L U2 D B D B' U B' F2 L2 
16. 25.06 U' B' L' U F2 L' B' U' R2 B2 F' L' F2 U2 R2 F' B R L F' L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 
17. 16.94 R D B' U' L2 B L B' D L' F U B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B R B2 
18. 17.04 B L' R2 D B' F' D' F R U' D F2 R L' D' L2 U2 B U2 L D2 L B2 F D 
19. 20.52 B' L R2 F' L D B2 D B2 F2 U R D2 U2 R B F U F2 D' L F2 L B' F 
20. 23.32 F L2 R U2 F L F2 D U F' D R2 L B U2 F' R2 L2 F' R' B U B' R U2 
21. 18.43 L2 U2 L R U D' R' U' F' R' U F' U' F L2 B2 F' D' R' F2 R B' R2 F' U 
22. 22.08 B' U' R' B F D' L' F D' R F U' D2 R' L U F' B' U' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L' 
23. 19.67 D B R' F B2 R2 U' F' U R2 F' U R D2 F2 L' U2 L F' B' R' F D2 U F2 
24. 18.79 F' L R2 D U F' D2 U2 R F' L D U B2 R' F2 R F' D' R2 U2 F L2 F' U' 
25. 19.96 D R F2 D' L' U' R D' B F U2 B' R2 B2 D B U F2 U' D2 R L B2 F' U 
26. 20.37 F2 U R' B' F D2 B R L' B R2 L B' F' U2 R2 D U2 R' F' R' L B' D B2 
27. 21.27 F2 U L' D' B' D R2 F2 R L2 B F U' R' L' B R D F L B2 F' L2 U2 R 
28. 24.65 R D B2 L2 F' L' U' R F L' F2 R2 B L' R' D2 L D' B' F2 L' R' B D' L' 
29. (28.64) R L' B2 R' U L2 D L2 U2 B' D2 L' B D2 R' U2 F' L2 U L' U2 D' R F2 L' 
30. 20.73 U' F' D2 R2 B2 D' U L U R' F L R F2 R' D U' B' L D2 U B2 F' R' L' 
31. 23.34 B F' R2 D F2 B' L' D B2 F2 U F2 U' R' L' U2 F2 L2 D' R2 L' F2 B' L R 
32. 26.22 D F B L2 D R F2 L F2 B2 R B R' D' B' D2 R2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 B2 
33. 19.93 R' F' B2 R L' U L2 R B2 R2 D B2 F' D2 R D' B D' U R2 B' L' R2 U2 L2 
34. 21.91 D B' F2 L R2 B2 D U' B R D2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' B L' R2 F' B U' D' F' 
35. 18.76 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D R' D2 R B' F2 D L' F2 D' L2 D U' F' U D' 
36. 22.93 B' R' D2 R2 B2 U' D2 R' U2 D' R' B' U D2 R2 B F' U R L' B' F R2 D2 U2 
37. 19.50 R2 U L2 R2 F' L' R2 F2 R' F' U D' B U B2 R F2 L' U' R2 L' B' L2 D2 U2 
38. 26.26 D' F2 U2 D2 R' L' F' L F' R2 L2 D L2 U' R' U2 B U2 F B' R' U2 D R2 D2 
39. 23.08 D2 L D2 R' L2 F D B' L' R' B F R2 U' B' F' U D2 R F' U' B F U2 B' 
40. 17.61 U2 D' F D2 U' B2 D' F B' L B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' U' R2 L2 D F2 B R2 B L2 
41. 23.24 D L' F2 U2 R D' L2 B L D' F2 D' U2 F' L R D2 U F' D' B' L F' U' L' 
42. 22.05 F L F' B' D R' U F B' U2 R' F U' D F2 L2 D2 B' R' U D R' F D2 F 
43. 21.24 R L F U' D2 F' D' B2 L2 U B R L D' U2 B U R' U R B L D2 L U 
44. 20.12 L F R' U2 L D' R' F' U R F2 R' U' R2 L2 F B2 U B2 F' L' R F R2 U' 
45. 25.46 D2 R2 U L D' R' L2 F' R' L2 D' R2 L D R2 B' F' U2 R' D' U L R2 U2 F' 
46. 19.55 L' B R' B' D2 U' R' D2 F L' R2 U L' U' D R L2 B2 U' D2 L2 U B2 R L' 
47. 23.40 B D2 B' D B' R L D B2 F' D' U' R' D U2 B2 L' U D' L' F2 B2 D2 L F 
48. 25.39 U' F' D2 L2 R' D2 F' D2 L' D B R2 U2 R B2 U' B' F U2 R' B' D' B L2 B 
49. 21.32 B2 R D F' R U B' R2 U' D B2 L' U' F L D2 L D' U L D F' R B' U 
50. 21.60 B2 D' F2 B' L2 D B' D B2 L' R2 U F' U' R U2 D F' U2 D2 F' L' D2 B' F'



FIRST SUB-20 AVG12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> How is it that people these days can get sub-10(9)s when they average like.. 18 seconds?
> I think my PB single at ~18s average was ... 13 seconds.


 
Yeah, I average 15ish and haven't ever done sub 10. I had a 13.76 avg5 today.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> How is it that people these days can get sub-10(9)s when they average like.. 18 seconds?
> I think my PB single at ~18s average was ... 13 seconds.


 
i dont avg 18, 1 avg ~15 now. Since it was the first solve of the avg, it screwed up the other solves.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 23, 2010)

14.90 roux single nl. 
I've really been getting into roux a lot over the past month and it's finally starting to show.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> How is it that people these days can get sub-10(9)s when they average like.. 18 seconds?
> I think my PB single at ~18s average was ... 13 seconds.


 it depends on the circumstance. my pb is 8.19 (lucky ) and 9.84 nl (only 2 sub 10s ever)

the 8.19 was an xcross +easy f2l into F double sexy F' OLL and no AUF.
the 9.84 was fullstep, 2 move cross though and the f2l was smooth and continous. the PLL was my fastest (U perm counter clockwise) and the OLL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (pretty sure thats correct notation)

my single times are pretty beast if i get easy LL because my f2l on normal solves are 9-10 (most of the time 10) but of course easy f2l=lower times...i may average 18 but very often i get singles of 12-15 (yesterday i even got an 11). it just depends on what your good at and if you get an easy step of that then you get good times.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

*12.26, 14.23, 15.90, 12.61, 13.38*, 15.09, (11.95), 19.25, 13.88, (31.65), 14.36, 14.20 = 14.52
13.41 avg5 in there. 31 was a pop, then I spent about 5 seconds cleaning the piece. Would of been a pb if it wasn't for the counting 19.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2010)

I think I've had two nonlucky sub10s and my best avg12 is a pretty low 12.xx. Do I win (lose)?

Maybe people try a lot of really easy scrambles or something. I dunno. I don't get all that lucky when cubing, either with F2Ls or with big skips.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 23, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.35
1. 2.34 U' F U2 R2 F' R F U' F 
2. 2.10 U F R' F2 R2 U R' U R2 U' 
3. (1.15) R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U' R' F' U 
4. 2.06 U R U' F U F U' R2 U2 
5. 2.85 R F U' F U2 R' F R' 
6. 1.25 F U F U R' U2 F2 
7. (3.50) U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U R' U' 
8. 1.92 F U2 R' F' R2 F' U' F R' 
9. 3.18 F' R' F R2 F' R' U2 R' 
10. 2.59 R2 U' F U2 F2 U' F2 R' U 
11. 2.02 R F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 U2 
12. 3.17 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F' U' R2 U2 

keyboard obviously
All of them are done with CLL or LBL. There were some super easy scrambles. The third one, for instance, is an 1-move FL.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 23, 2010)

I got my 6x6 mod working again


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 23, 2010)

wtf 6.40 NL single

U' R L' U2 R' U2 R2 D L B2 D2 R' F R' U R' F2 R F2 U F' L D' R B

x'y2 R B' U' R'F R u' L u X-Cross
U' L U' L'
L F' L' F R' U' R
y U2 M U r U' r'U'M'
r'U'RU'R'U2r
FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF'

52moves/6.4 sec=8.125 tps


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 23, 2010)

3x3x4 FF average of 5 2:41.11
(3:24.16), 2:22.50, (2:12.75), 2:21.84, 3:19.00 = 2:41.11
Last solve was epic fail with massive pop but I only just learnt how to solve this so i'm quite happy.
EDIT: Just lubed it and got 2:05.20
1:47.69 (DNF), (1:41.00), 2:24.00, 2:03.93 = 2:05.20 I wanted sub 2:00 but maybe tomorrow. The DNF could of been a new PB, I stopped it at 1:36 thinking it was solved but I had parity. 2:24 had lots of pops.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2010)

funny computer cube avg

(8.235) 9.964 9.24 8.516 8.243 10.917 10.146 10.231 (13.677) 9.939 10.64 10.256 => 9.809

(the avg5 was better: (8.235) (9.964) 9.24 8.516 8.243 => 8.666)


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2010)

Not posted here for aaaages! Guess most of my recent accomplishments have been non-cubing related.

So anyway, been doing some 4x4 practice. New PBs:
Single: 1:45.80
Average of 12: 2:17.30

Would love to get sub-2 for the up-coming comp, but methinks that may be a bit of a challenge 



Spoiler



Statistics for 4x4x4 Cube:

Average of 12: 2:17.30
Best Time: 1:45.80
Worst Time: 2:58.46
Standard Deviation: 9.7 (7.1%)

1. (1:45.80) d U D B f u L2 B2 b' R b l2 L' R2 U d2 f b2 B' D' b' d' U2 D' r' f2 L2 F' U l' R U l u l' d' B2 R2 L2 u
2. 2:15.88 u' d f2 d' B L2 d2 b' u' U2 f' d' u2 R' F' f U' B R U' B f u F2 b' d2 U2 F' r d D f' l' r2 F' R2 b B' f F2
3. 2:29.47 r2 B2 f U b F' L' D' l' D2 R d f' D' f2 d' u2 L' u2 D L r2 F' l' U2 D2 f2 b2 r2 l' d b B' D r d r B' l L2
4. 2:19.23 F' B' R' d l2 b F B U l2 L' F' D U2 F2 R' u l2 L F R' U2 u2 b2 F2 R2 r2 f L R' b2 r' b B2 U2 D f' r2 R' d
5. 2:11.83 U B2 l D B d' l2 B2 f' U2 d2 b2 U d b2 R' b' U B' L2 l' u' B b2 f2 L' d2 U2 r' L' l2 b2 U' r' f' D' d2 B l f'
6. 2:17.20 L u2 D' l f l' L' B' f' r2 B' d' U' f R L2 F D' U2 d B2 b u D' l2 b2 U2 d2 F' d2 u2 b2 R' d2 f r U2 D2 F d'
7. 2:37.92 L2 u' d' U2 b2 r2 R' B' U B l' u2 B' r U' d b2 u' R' D' B' r D' L' D' r' R' D b2 U2 u' b D R2 u2 L2 R b D F
8. 2:07.87 U b f L R' B f F2 l u' U2 F D' B2 F L' d' b' l' d' r' f2 L2 b u2 F D2 u' l2 u2 R d U' f B2 R2 r u' L b
9. 2:09.28 D b2 D2 U L2 F' r2 F U' d' D l f L2 r2 l d2 D2 F b u' U2 b l2 L2 r' u r U2 R' U' d r' d2 u2 b2 l b2 f' u
10. (2:58.46) F2 l' L B2 F' b' l' B2 U2 D2 d2 f L' r2 F2 d' R b2 D2 B d' L' r2 F B l2 B2 b' L b u F' D' d U' r' R' d' R2 D
11. 2:03.97 R' b l' L2 D2 R L l r' f R B u2 l2 D2 d l b' l' L' r2 F2 d' b F' r' f2 r f F2 L' u2 r F2 L l2 r2 U' R b
12. 2:20.35 d2 F' u2 f U b' R L' b2 l' r b2 B r2 l2 D2 r2 D2 F2 l' r2 f l' U d2 F2 U2 b R' u' F' L R' D' f2 B2 u D2 r2 F'


----------



## Diniz (Oct 23, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Average of 12: 2:17.30
> Best Time: 1:45.80
> Worst Time: 2:58.46
> Standard Deviation: 9.7 (7.1%)


Using ZZ on 4x4? or just regular reduction?


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 23, 2010)

6x6 - 3.58.99.

First time sub4 and, I'm not gonna lie, it felt good. 

Weekly comp43 scramble#2


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Using ZZ on 4x4? or just regular reduction?


 
zz is a direct solving method for 4x4?


----------



## Diniz (Oct 23, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> zz is a direct solving method for 4x4?


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...multaneous-EO-and-dedge-pairing-for-ZZ-on-4x4


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2010)

@Diniz, yup. I'm currently just doing basic orientation/pairing which usually means doing one-edge-at a time. At the moment it's not really slowing me down because I need to build my lookahead. Pairing one edge at a time I can get a largely pause-free flow going. Eventually I'd like to develop find more algs for doing two edges at a time, covering all orientation scenarios.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 23, 2010)

Chugged 2 Red Bulls then I got this:
Average of 12: 2.48
1. 2.37 U F' U' R U' R U' F2 U2 
2. 2.42 U2 R U2 R2 F U' F U' R U2 
3. 2.07 F U2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' 
4. (6.24) F2 R F' R F2 R F U 
5. 2.60 F' U' F' R F' U2 F R2 U' 
6. 2.91 R F2 U' F' U F U' F 
7. 2.67 R2 U R2 F' R F2 R2 F' U 
8. 1.86 U' R2 F' U R U2 F2 U' 
9. 2.75 U2 R2 F2 U F R2 F R2 F 
10. 2.10 R2 F' R' U R2 F' U' F' U 
11. 3.04 R U' F2 R F' R2 F R' U 
12. (1.60) R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 U'

Kinda easy scrambles. A lot of 1-look solves, 2 pseudoblock solves and like 4 Ortega/SS solves. :3 Couldn't find my Stackmat though.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.25
1. 7.91 L' D' R' L2 B R2 F2 R L2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D' R D' U L' B' F2 U2 R2 F2 B 
2. 7.94 U' B2 R' L' B D2 R U2 R' L' F U' R B L' R F B' L2 F U F' U' R2 L2 
3. 7.94 B' R' B F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 B' U L2 F' L2 F2 D B2 D2 R' L2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 
4. 8.44 F' R2 D2 L' B R2 F R' F D' B F2 U D' R2 L F B' D F U' F' L2 U' B 
5. 8.40 U' L' F2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F B' U2 D' B2 R2 F B R' L2 U' B' U' F B D2 F2 
6. 8.52 L B F U' R' L2 D2 L B' F R' U2 D R2 U2 D2 L' R B2 D' U F D B2 F 
7. 8.08 D' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' F B' D' R' U' R' U2 F2 U B2 R' B2 D' L' R' D' F' D 
8. 8.39 L' F' L' F2 D' F' R U' D' L2 R2 U2 F R' L F' R F2 D2 F' L D B' R2 U' 
9. 8.57 R U2 R2 B' F' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F D' L' D' U F L2 B' F R2 U' F' B U2 B2 
10. (9.66) U L' F B' R D U' F D2 B' U D' R' D B F D' F R' D L' U2 D2 R2 D 
11. (7.48) U2 L B U R2 B2 F' R2 L' U R2 B R D2 B R' L2 D' L F' D' F R F2 U2 
12. 8.29 U2 F U2 D' L D2 L' U' R' L B' U' B U2 B2 F R' F2 D2 B D2 F' R L B 

0.25 SD.

All NL.

Yumu's vid inspired me to concentrate every single solve...


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 23, 2010)

6.92 again

U' R' L F U2 F2 D R' L F U' D2 L U B' U F' L2 D2 U2 L2 F' D R' L2

zx2Ul'U'
xM2'UR2'M'U2RU'r'
U2R'UR2Dr'U2rD'R2'U'R
M'U'M'
U2M'U2M'U'M2'


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 23, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> U' R L' U2 R' U2 R2 D L B2 D2 R' F R' U R' F2 R F2 U F' L D' R B
> 
> x'y2 R B' U' R'F R u' L u X-Cross
> U' L U' L'
> ...



try y' U2 M U r U' r' U' R U' R' U M' for the last pair instead.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

First time ever using qCube

3x3:

number of times: 32/32
best time: 21.849
worst time: 57.705

current avg5: 36.419 (σ = 3.18)
best avg5: 30.533 (σ = 4.06)

current avg12: 33.850 (σ = 5.18)
best avg12: 32.831 (σ = 4.84)

session avg: 37.715 (σ = 7.82)
session mean: 37.843
57.705, 49.281, 44.882, 55.674, 57.434, 32.080, 38.355, 22.466, 40.149, 44.244, 40.971, 34.006, 34.018, 40.164, 42.639, 32.869, 35.512, 31.612, 31.978, 42.439, 34.741, 31.816, 25.041, 21.849, 42.159, 38.928, 30.894, 34.328, 26.813, 40.918, 41.013, 34.011

this thing is hard to get used to


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 23, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> First sub 30 sq-1 avg of 12
> Average: 27.27


Rob is practising side events  Everyone beware!
My accomplishment is being the 2nd UK cuber in 24ish hours to get sub-30 avg12  I actually average about 40 but I got *15 parity-free solves in a row* (yes really!), and several adj-adj or opp-opp EPs, along with cube shapes that I didn't get stuck on, and this happened.
*Average of 12: 29.59*


Spoiler



1.	30.31	(0,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (0,2)
2.	33.33	(0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (4,1) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0)
3.	(38.50)	(6,2) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,4) / (5,2) / (-2,4) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (-1,0) / (4,5) / (0,4) /
4.	30.61	(-5,3) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (2,3) / (0,1) / (1,5) / (3,2) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (4,4) /
5.	30.58	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-3,2) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) /
6.	31.46	(0,0) / (3,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (0,1) /
7.	26.77	(0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-3,2) / (-4,4) / (4,4) / (0,5) / (2,0) / (2,3) /
8.	(21.53)	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-5,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (4,4)
9.	32.72	(-2,6) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (4,3) / (3,2) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (2,3) / (-5,2) / (2,0) /
10.	30.94	(0,-1) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (-2,0)
11.	21.84	(6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (0,2) /
12.	27.34	(0,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (-4,0)


I don't expect to beat this for a year or so. I might claim to be the luckiest sq-1er alive atm seeing as I posted a 3 move 4.61 single last week sometime.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes watch out Daniel 

Clock:

Statistics for 10-23-2010 19:14:35

Average: 15.40
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 12.32
Worst Time: 17.31
Individual Times:
1.	15.83	u=1,d=5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUUU
2.	16.08	u=2,d=0 / u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=0 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UUdU
3.	(12.32)	u=1,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=0 / u=2,d=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUdd
4.	14.28	u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=4 / dUUU
5.	(17.31) (DNF)	u=1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dUdd

Really easy scrambles i think. Try the 12.32 scramble, you'll probably get sub 5 or something


----------



## Kynit (Oct 23, 2010)

3x3:
of 5: 30.56, (35.97), 30.04, (24.26), 25.93 = *28.84*
of 12: 25.36, 27.35, 30.65, 34.05, 30.51, 29.43, 29.71, 30.56, (35.97), 30.04, (24.26), 25.93 = *29.36*

First time even having Ao5 under 30 

F2L lookahead helps tons and tons


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

1:35.92 avg12 on 4x4


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 23, 2010)

Sq1, because Rob and Daniel did:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 14.19
Standard Deviation: 2.88
Best Time: 7.59
Worst Time: 20.22
15.78, 14.68, 9.84, 9.75, 17.59, 13.21, 14.75, 15.52, 12.70, 15.61, 16.53, 10.28, 15.53, 12.71, 19.18, 16.68, 13.71, 13.79, 14.49, 11.73, 14.48, 8.98, (20.22), 17.29, 9.60, 16.15, 11.29, 15.42, 12.83, 11.22, 13.51, 16.72, 16.97, 18.30, 17.18, 17.73, 13.79, 11.94, 12.47, 17.11, 12.05, 9.49, 13.11, 16.60, 10.21, 15.26, 15.98, 16.44, 15.53, (7.59)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 23, 2010)

14.20 avg100 (beginning sucked compared to end)
13.71 avg50


----------



## Kynit (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy crap, I'm flying today!

3x3:
Ao5: (24.48), (31.79), 26.94, 24.91, 30.25 = *27.36*
Ao12: (24.48), 31.79, 26.94, 24.91, 30.25, 32.37, 27.16, 24.86, (33.88), 29.22, 27.17, 33.59 = *28.82*

Also 22.27 single

That makes two PBing sessions in one day!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 23, 2010)

oh avg 40.60 


Spoiler



Session average: 40.60
1. 38.35 F2 R L' U2 D F2 U' R2 D U R2 D' U2 L D' L' D L D2 U' L' U2 L2 R B 
2. 38.79 U D2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 U' R2 F2 B D' F2 R L2 D' R U2 D' B' D2 U' R' B 
3. 39.85 U R' L' B' L' B' U2 R F2 B L' B' L' F U2 L' F B' R U B' F2 D' U' B' 
4. 35.74 B D2 R2 B' U2 L R' U B' R' D L U' B F2 D' R U D F2 U2 R2 U L D2 
5. 40.81 F R2 U L' U' B' F2 U' B2 F' U B2 L U' L2 B L D' R B F2 U F D2 F' 
6. 37.99 L B2 L' B2 R' U L B F2 R' D U' L' R2 B2 L R2 B2 F' U2 F2 U2 D B' F 
7. 42.90 F' U' D' B U R2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 D' F2 D' U' F B2 R U' L D2 F' R2 B D' 
8. 49.81 F U F2 L2 B' D2 B' U L B D B' U2 L' D2 R' F' U2 L2 U' B2 U D' R F 
9. 35.25 F2 D R2 D R' F2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 U' B L2 F U F2 D2 U2 B' F2 R U' 
10. (DNF) D2 L D2 F2 L U2 F2 B2 R' B' R B F' R' F2 R2 B U' D' B2 F' D L U' D' 
11. 46.56 R' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B R' U' L U F' D2 L R2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F B2 L' B' 
12. (28.46) R' D' R' L' D2 U R B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 L U2 L' D' L R D' U R U B2 L F'


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 23, 2010)

Done some more 3x3x4
average: 1:45.45
1:55.81, 1:41.86, (2:02.18), (1:35.96), 1:38.69 = 1:45.45 sub 2!!! Next goal: sub 1:45
Also 14.11 Domino single!


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Diniz said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...multaneous-EO-and-dedge-pairing-for-ZZ-on-4x4


 
i wouldnt consider that a direct solving method, its like yau, just doing the beginning of the 3x3 while still pairing edges


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2010)

40.27, 43.26, 38.60, 33.78, 44.67, 34.69, 36.20, 40.50, 33.22, 36.72, 35.81, 30.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 30.22
worst time: 44.67

current avg5: 35.25 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 35.25 (σ = 1.49)

current avg12: 37.30 (σ = 3.10)
best avg12: 37.30 (σ = 3.10)

session avg: 37.30 (σ = 3.10)
session mean: 37.33

great last solve. last solve would have beenpb but rotating to get in position for t perm failed me

OH btw. previous pb ao12 was 39.00

edit-now that i'm warmed up..let me see waht i get


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2010)

wat
37.53 was N perm meh
started feeling fatigue near the end :-/
34.01, 37.53, 37.19, 31.15, 33.84, 39.14, 37.90, 33.98, 38.75, 35.03, 36.18, 38.58
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 31.15
worst time: 39.14

current avg5: 36.60 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 35.01 (σ = 1.54)

current avg12: 36.30 (σ = 1.85)
best avg12: 36.30 (σ = 1.85)

session avg: 36.30 (σ = 1.85)
session mean: 36.11


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2010)

2:20.74, 1:54.87, 2:13.74, 2:05.74 = *2:11.34*

avg5 2-4 Relays


----------



## joey (Oct 24, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED:
10.26, 9.46, (12.87), 11.14, *11.05, 9.34, 11.71, (8.18), 8.90*, 11.07, 11.06, 10.12 -> 10.41

8.18 was PLL on skip on blue. Rest was NL.

Bolded is 9.76 avg5.

WAT



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.41
1. 10.26 R' L B L' R2 F B U2 D F' U L R2 B D L F B' U D L B L2 F2 U' 
2. 9.46 U2 R2 L' F' L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B' L B' F2 U2 B U' D' F U2 D' F2 B U2 D' B 
3. (12.87) B2 R U F U B' R U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 R B' D' F' U' L2 U2 F D2 B2 U 
4. 11.14 B' L2 D L' U' B2 U2 R F' U2 L F U D F R2 L B' U B' D' R2 L2 D U' 
5. 11.05 D' L2 U D L U L' D' B D2 R B2 R' D F' L B2 R B R' U2 F D2 B R' 
6. 9.34 R2 U B L' B D' U F2 B' U2 D L2 R' D2 L' F2 L' R' B' R2 B' L2 R' F2 D 
7. 11.71 B F D F R2 B D2 R2 B U' L D' B2 L2 F' L B2 L F2 R2 F U R2 B2 L' 
8. (8.18) L2 B' F2 U R U' B' L' D2 B F2 U L2 U2 D F D R' B' R' D L2 B F' R2 
9. 8.90 U2 D' R2 B' F' U' R2 B2 L' U' R U' R' L2 D2 B' F R2 U2 L2 F U R D U 
10. 11.07 U' B F2 L2 D F2 R2 F' B' L2 D R L B2 F' R F' B L' F R' L' F2 D2 L' 
11. 11.06 R2 U' R F' U L' R2 U L' U2 D' F R2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L' U D' R' U D2 F2 
12. 10.12 B2 U2 D F' L' D U2 L2 F2 B R B2 U R D' F2 B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 F


----------



## Toad (Oct 24, 2010)

YES JOEY


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 24, 2010)

osht joey beat me


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 24, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Really easy scrambles i think. Try the 12.32 scramble, you'll probably get sub 5 or something


Yeah those scrambles were interesting. 6.48, 6.21, 5.78, DNF (6.55), 7.06 = 6.58 
1st scramble skipped 3 corners, then the 2nd-4th were just really really nice scrambles from the start. I think that's faster than my avg 5 PB even with that DNF, and no warm up. But 15.xx average is already just outside top 100 so you're doing ok 

EDIT: Wow Joey!


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2010)

why is it I keep improving on megaminx without ever practicing

2:11.59, 2:09.00, (2:51.56), 2:12.20, (2:01.35) = 2:10.93

the average was better than my previous PB single


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2010)

Charlie inspired me to do a sq-1 avg100 :3


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.08
worst time: 40.32
best avg5: 19.36 (σ = 0.36)
best avg12: 21.91 (σ = 2.86)

current avg100: 24.86 (σ = 4.84)
session avg: 24.86 (σ = 4.84)


Spoiler



17.40, 25.05, 24.17, 24.40, 19.91, 34.81, (9.08), 18.92, 22.36, 31.25, 30.68, 26.85, 25.02, 38.89, 23.38, 25.46, 21.26, 24.97, 23.49, 23.45, 20.17, 23.35, 38.54, 27.09, 17.68, 29.13, 30.98, 26.90, 30.08, 22.27, *17.29, 19.76, 18.88, 22.95, 19.43, 26.57, 28.29, 27.20, 20.09, 23.18, 21.58, 19.46*, 31.62, 28.51, 20.77, 23.60, 24.95, 28.13, 22.01, 21.41, 27.22, 30.47, 27.89, 28.54, 24.36, 20.57, 22.01, 16.71, 23.77, 25.67, 26.68, 20.83, 22.83, 36.11, 33.09, 29.69, 23.65, 33.48, 17.86, 30.38, 22.35, 27.60, 22.90, 21.18, 22.62, 28.62, 23.47, 22.79, 25.71, 26.17, 30.06, 29.08, 18.17, 19.94, 24.48, 22.61, 30.23, 24.22, 25.91, (40.32), 19.02, 28.98, 26.67, 12.03, 28.45, 27.26, 24.20, 24.01, 16.46, 25.59


Spoiler



Average of 100: 24.86
1. 17.40 (0,-4) / (4,4) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (1,6) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (4,6) /
2. 25.05 (-5,-3) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,4) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,6) / (-1,0) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (0,6) /
3. 24.17 (1,2) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (5,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) 
4. 24.40 (0,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (4,3) / (2,3) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,1) / (6,4) / (6,-5) /
5. 19.91 / (0,3) / (1,-4) / (-4,6) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (-1,2) / (2,-5) / (0,6) / (4,-4) / (-4,6) / (-5,6) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) 
6. 34.81 (3,6) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (1,4) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (0,-2) / (1,-4) / (2,4) / (-4,2) / (-4,6) / (4,4) / (-4,0) 
7. (9.08) (-2,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (4,3) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (4,-3) / (-3,4) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) 
8. 18.92 (4,3) / (2,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (1,-3) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (-3,-1) /
9. 22.36 (4,2) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (6,-2) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,2) / (0,-2) / (-5,-4) / (2,6) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-5,-2) /
10. 31.25 (-5,-3) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (6,4) / (-2,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (6,-5) / (0,6) 
11. 30.68 (6,0) / (6,3) / (5,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (4,-1) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (-3,-2) / (5,6) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (2,3) /
12. 26.85 (4,5) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (1,-5) / (6,5) / (2,-3) / (3,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,6) / (4,-4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (0,5) / (4,1) / (-1,0) 
13. 25.02 (-5,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (1,6) / (6,-4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,3) / (4,2) / (-2,2) / (-1,4) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (4,4) /
14. 38.89 (-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-5) / (6,-1) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,4) / (5,5) / (6,-5) / (-3,3) / (-3,2) 
15. 23.38 (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,-5) / (3,3) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (4,3) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,-1) 
16. 25.46 (-3,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-4,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,-3) / (4,4) / (5,2) / (1,1) / (2,1) / (4,0) 
17. 21.26 (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,0) / (1,1) / (-3,6) / (-4,-4) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (6,4) / (-4,-1) / (6,-5) / (0,-3) 
18. 24.97 (6,2) / (0,3) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (1,-2) / (2,2) / (-2,-2) / (6,-4) / (2,6) / (4,2) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (5,-2) / (-4,-2) /
19. 23.49 (-2,2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (1,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,0) /
20. 23.45 (-5,-4) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (-5,1) / (0,5) / (-1,6) / (6,0) / (1,-1) / (6,-5) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (-4,4) / (-2,4) 
21. 20.17 (-2,3) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (5,-3) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (5,6) / (0,-4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,2) / (4,-4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) 
22. 23.35 (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (6,2) / (-4,3) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-2,-4) 
23. 38.54 (1,-3) / (-4,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (1,-2) / (6,-1) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,6) / (6,6) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) /
24. 27.09 (-2,3) / (3,3) / (5,-4) / (-5,1) / (3,-1) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-5,6) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (6,6) /
25. 17.68 (-5,5) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (5,4) / (-4,6) / (4,4) / (4,-2) / (2,6) / (4,-2) / (4,-4) / (4,0) / (-1,-4) / (-4,6) / (2,1) /
26. 29.13 (-2,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (4,-1) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (6,-4) / (-1,4) /
27. 30.98 (1,0) / (0,5) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-5) / (-4,-2) / (-4,6) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (2,-2) / (-2,6) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) 
28. 26.90 (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-1,6) / (4,-2) / (3,4) / (2,-1) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (3,6) / (-3,4) / (3,-4) / (2,2) / (4,6) /
29. 30.08 (6,5) / (-5,3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (-1,0) / (6,6) / (5,0) / (6,-5) / (6,-4) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (2,4) / (4,2) / (-2,6) /
30. 22.27 (-5,5) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (4,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (-2,-2) / (0,-2) / (2,-2) / (1,6) / (0,6) / (2,2) / (4,-2) 
*31. 17.29 (1,3) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (1,-5) / (5,-4) / (3,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (5,0) / (1,-4) /
32. 19.76 (4,0) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-4) / (-3,1) / (5,-3) / (3,4) / (6,-2) / (5,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2) / (6,6) /
33. 18.88 (-2,5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (2,2) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (0,1) / (2,5) / (-3,-2) 
34. 22.95 (1,-3) / (6,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,2) / (6,-2) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (-1,6) /
35. 19.43 (6,-3) / (3,3) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (-2,-5) / (4,6) / (-2,2) / (-2,-4) / (6,4) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-4) / (2,2) / (-2,4) / (0,-2) 
36. 26.57 (1,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (2,5) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (4,6) / (2,4) / (-1,0) / (2,3) / (3,-2) / (6,5) /
37. 28.29 (-2,0) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,2) / (3,2) / (-2,1) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-1,6) / (0,6) 
38. 27.20 (6,3) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (1,2) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (-2,6) / (0,3) / (4,2) / (6,-2) / (-2,-1) 
39. 20.09 (4,5) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (5,-5) / (6,-5) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-5) /
40. 23.18 (3,-1) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (-1,-2) / (0,6) / (-4,-5) / (5,3) /
41. 21.58 (1,-3) / (5,2) / (-5,-5) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,6) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-2,4) / (0,5) / (3,-1) / (0,6) / (4,1) 
42. 19.46 (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-1,2) / (-4,3) / (-4,4) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (6,2) / (4,2) /*
43. 31.62 (-2,-1) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-5,5) / (-4,4) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (0,-5) / (-1,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,6) / (-5,-5) / (6,6) /
44. 28.51 (-2,5) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (-1,5) / (6,0) / (3,-2) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,4) / (-2,-4) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (-4,2) /
45. 20.77 (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-5,3) / (5,-3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-1,-3) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (-3,-2) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) 
46. 23.60 (4,3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-4,5) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,-1) / (3,6) / (-5,-3) / (6,3) / (4,0) 
47. 24.95 (1,-4) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (5,-3) / (6,1) / (1,-3) / (0,6) / (5,-2) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) 
48. 28.13 (3,-4) / (1,-3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (2,4) / (6,-2) / (2,3) / (-1,1) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,6) 
49. 22.01 (-3,3) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,2) 
50. 21.41 (3,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (6,-5) / (0,-1) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,2) / (6,-4) 
51. 27.22 (6,-3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,-2) / (2,3) / (3,4) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,-4) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,-4) / (-3,0) 
52. 30.47 (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (3,6) / (-5,6) / (3,3) / (4,6) / (0,-1) / (6,-5) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (4,6) / (2,6) / (-4,-4) / (4,-2) / (-4,-2) 
53. 27.89 (-2,2) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,5) / (3,-2) / (-2,3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-4,3) / (6,-4) / (-3,6) /
54. 28.54 (6,-1) / (3,3) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-2) / (5,0) / (-5,0) / (1,2) / (6,-4) 
55. 24.36 (0,-1) / (-3,6) / (-2,6) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,2) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (6,-4) /
56. 20.57 (1,-1) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (2,-3) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-5,6) / (0,-4) / (-5,-2) 
57. 22.01 (3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-2) / (-1,-1) / (6,1) / (-4,-2) / (5,4) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (2,2) / (-2,2) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (4,0) 
58. 16.71 (6,5) / (3,-3) / (6,1) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,6) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (6,6) /
59. 23.77 (6,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-1,-3) / (4,-5) / (0,-1) / (6,-2) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,6) 
60. 25.67 (1,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,1) /
61. 26.68 (6,5) / (-3,-5) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (5,3) / (-5,-5) / (0,5) / (-2,-3) / (0,4) / (4,-3) / (2,-4) / (0,-4) 
62. 20.83 (6,2) / (-5,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (-5,1) / (5,-1) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) 
63. 22.83 (-5,6) / (3,2) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (-1,-4) / (4,-5) / (5,5) / (-5,1) / (0,-1) / (2,6) / (-2,2) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (4,6) 
64. 36.11 (4,-4) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (-5,-2) / (6,6) / (-2,3) / (-1,2) / (6,0) / (0,-3) 
65. 33.09 (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (-4,6) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (3,6) / (3,5) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (-3,6) / (3,5) / (3,-2) 
66. 29.69 (-2,2) / (3,3) / (-3,-5) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (2,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,-4) / (4,4) / (6,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) 
67. 23.65 (1,6) / (3,2) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-2) / (-4,5) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (6,-5) / (-1,6) / (-3,2) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (3,-3) /
68. 33.48 (-3,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-5) / (6,3) / (0,-2) / (-1,6) / (4,1) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (-5,0) / (-4,6) /
69. 17.86 (-2,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,2) / (6,1) / (1,-5) / (6,5) / (4,-1) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (0,-2) / (4,2) / (2,-2) / (-4,-4) /
70. 30.38 (6,2) / (4,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (4,1) / (5,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (-1,-4) 
71. 22.35 (4,-1) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (1,0) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (4,-3) 
72. 27.60 (3,2) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (-2,-3) / (3,3) / (2,-3) / (4,-4) / (5,2) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (6,5) / (-4,-2) / (0,2) /
73. 22.90 (6,-1) / (-2,1) / (6,3) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (1,1) / (5,2) / (6,-5) / (3,6) / (5,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,6) 
74. 21.18 (3,2) / (-3,-5) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (3,4) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) 
75. 22.62 (0,-4) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (-1,2) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-4,3) 
76. 28.62 (6,5) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,6) / (-1,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (6,6) 
77. 23.47 (4,-1) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (4,2) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,4) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,0) 
78. 22.79 (1,0) / (-3,2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (5,1) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (3,-2) / (2,-2) / (-4,4) / (6,6) / (-4,6) 
79. 25.71 (1,-4) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (0,-4) / (3,-5) / (6,6) / (-1,4) / (-4,-2) / (-5,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (4,-2) /
80. 26.17 (4,5) / (6,-3) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (-2,-2) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (-3,2) / (4,4) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) /
81. 30.06 (-3,6) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (5,-5) / (6,2) / (-4,6) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (-2,6) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (5,1) / (5,4) / (4,1) 
82. 29.08 (3,2) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (5,0) / (6,4) / (-4,4) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (-4,-4) / (-4,6) /
83. 18.17 (1,-3) / (5,5) / (-2,4) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,-1) /
84. 19.94 (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (3,2) / (-1,6) / (4,-1) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-2,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) /
85. 24.48 (-5,0) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (2,5) / (-5,-5) / (-3,6) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,0) 
86. 22.61 (-3,5) / (-2,4) / (-1,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-2,6) / (4,2) / (2,-4) / (-3,2) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (3,6) / (4,0) 
87. 30.23 (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (5,-3) / (4,1) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (6,1) / (2,-3) / (2,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,4) / (2,2) /
88. 24.22 (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,5) / (2,2) / (2,-2) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (4,-2) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (6,5) /
89. 25.91 (0,-1) / (-5,-5) / (6,6) / (6,2) / (-3,6) / (-3,-4) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (-4,-3) / (2,5) / (-2,3) / (2,-3) /
90. (40.32) (0,-1) / (-3,4) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-5,4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (1,6) / (6,1) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-2,4) /
91. 19.02 (0,2) / (6,1) / (3,6) / (3,4) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (-3,6) / (-1,-4) / (1,1) / (0,5) / (2,4) / (3,6) / (-4,-2) / (6,0) 
92. 28.98 (3,-1) / (1,1) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (-5,5) / (2,0) / (5,6) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,6) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (-5,0) 
93. 26.67 (4,-1) / (6,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-5) / (0,6) / (5,2) / (-2,-5) / (-3,5) / (-3,-2) / (2,-4) / (4,4) / (3,-1) / (0,3) / (2,6) /
94. 12.03 (-3,5) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,-2) / (2,-3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) /
95. 28.45 (3,5) / (3,-2) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) 
96. 27.26 (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (-2,-1) / (-5,4) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (-2,2) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) 
97. 24.20 (0,5) / (-3,4) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (5,-2) / (6,-4) / (-2,-2) / (0,6) / (2,-4) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (6,6) / (-2,-2) / (6,2) / (0,5) 
98. 24.01 (3,-4) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (-5,0) / (-5,0) / (5,6) / (0,1) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (2,3) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) 
99. 16.46 (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (3,5) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-5,4) / (0,-1) / (3,-2) / (2,2) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,4) / (6,-1) /
100. 25.59 (6,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (-2,6) / (2,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,4) / (-2,2) / (-3,6) / (6,-4) / (4,-5) / (-3,4) / (6,6) / (6,6)


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 24, 2010)

Finished the U set of OH COLLs from Chester's thread cos' I was bored =/


----------



## Meep (Oct 24, 2010)

48.97 Square-2, UWR?

Edit: David said no ):


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2010)

Meep said:


> 48.97 Square-2, UWR?
> 
> Edit: David said no ):


Meep should gogo UWR D:<


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

arso simon dis one http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=454808#post454808


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.85
worst time: 10.12

current avg5: 8.17 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 7.38 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 8.47 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 7.82 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 8.26 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 8.26 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 8.26 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 8.25

Only 1 sup 10 in the entire session 



Spoiler



7.40, 5.85, 8.96, 7.94, 8.69, 8.21, 7.19, 7.40, 8.28, 7.62, 10.12, 9.93, 8.34, 7.56, 6.80, 9.33, 7.75, 8.55, 9.11, 8.16, 9.71, 7.52, 7.01, 7.76, 8.14, 6.92, 8.03, 8.20, 7.92, 7.56, 8.61, 9.08, 8.65, 8.27, 7.85, 6.85, 8.05, 7.65, 9.59, 9.33, 6.29, 9.03, 8.45, 9.18, 8.45, 8.73, 7.94, 7.28, 7.98, 6.23, 7.90, 9.82, 6.60, 7.65, 9.03, 7.71, 8.14, 7.99, 9.59, 7.56, 8.80, 7.90, 7.10, 8.96, 8.94, 8.25, 8.88, 8.10, 8.47, 8.29, 8.20, 7.83, 8.50, 9.43, 8.62, 9.28, 7.51, 7.75, 9.99, 7.34, 8.60, 9.92, 6.45, 8.82, 8.37, 8.08, 9.29, 9.14, 9.61, 7.50, 9.57, 8.95, 7.61, 9.33, 6.63, 7.64, 7.72, 9.08, 9.54, 7.72


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2010)

NL PB: 9.84

D' U2 B2 U' R F R F D2 B2 D' L2 F' B R L' U D' R U' R L2 D F' L'


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 24, 2010)

Old 4x4 PBs:


Evan Liu said:


> Average of 5: 1:06.44
> Average of 12: 1:09.49


New PBs:

Average of 5: 1:05.94


Spoiler



1. (1:14.14) B F R2 D' u' L u' r2 f2 B' R' F2 U B' R D u R f' D2 r2 R B' U' f D L D2 u' f2 R2 L2 F2 R D' r' u' R B2 D'
2. 1:07.42 U' u2 B2 L2 R' D R' B u F' L' B D' u2 F2 R' F2 f L u2 F U' r f L' D f' D B F u r2 U' R' u2 r2 U B' f R
3. 1:04.90 B2 F D u2 U2 f2 u' U2 r2 F' r' u2 B2 L B' F u r2 L2 u f2 L' U' F2 B R' L2 F2 D' F r2 u' B F' L2 u' F r U2 R
4. (59.89) B F2 D u2 B2 L2 u2 B2 f2 r2 D2 r f' U B2 F' r F L' U2 L2 u' B2 D B' U' R L u f u2 F2 L R2 F r2 u U' B r2
5. 1:05.51 D' r2 D' B2 F' L F u' f2 L F' R2 r' U2 D' r2 F2 f' L r2 D2 L' U2 B u' f' U2 u B' r' f2 L f' F2 D L' f2 r F2 B'


Average of 12: 1:08.65


Spoiler



1. 1:07.83 u r' u2 F2 R' B D' f' L f' F2 u2 L B' L' F r' D U2 L u' D2 U' f' D L2 B2 R L B R' D B2 L D' u' r' R F' u2
2. 1:12.74 U2 R u R r u D2 U' L' B' u D' U' B' u F2 r' f' F' L U2 R2 u' r' R' U' f2 F' L2 D B2 D2 r u' B2 U F u R2 B2
3. 1:05.82 u' D' B2 L' r f F' r D L u' F' R F' f L' U2 L R' U u2 R2 u' L' u' D B r' f2 R L r f' D2 U' u2 F2 L2 F R
4. (1:14.14) B F R2 D' u' L u' r2 f2 B' R' F2 U B' R D u R f' D2 r2 R B' U' f D L D2 u' f2 R2 L2 F2 R D' r' u' R B2 D'
5. 1:07.42 U' u2 B2 L2 R' D R' B u F' L' B D' u2 F2 R' F2 f L u2 F U' r f L' D f' D B F u r2 U' R' u2 r2 U B' f R
6. 1:04.90 B2 F D u2 U2 f2 u' U2 r2 F' r' u2 B2 L B' F u r2 L2 u f2 L' U' F2 B R' L2 F2 D' F r2 u' B F' L2 u' F r U2 R
7. (59.89) B F2 D u2 B2 L2 u2 B2 f2 r2 D2 r f' U B2 F' r F L' U2 L2 u' B2 D B' U' R L u f u2 F2 L R2 F r2 u U' B r2
8. 1:05.51 D' r2 D' B2 F' L F u' f2 L F' R2 r' U2 D' r2 F2 f' L r2 D2 L' U2 B u' f' U2 u B' r' f2 L f' F2 D L' f2 r F2 B'
9. 1:10.32 U' B2 R u2 R2 B' u D' R D L' B' D L' U2 u' L2 D' L r' D2 u B F U u' D' R2 B' r U2 R U D L' r u L2 f U2
10. 1:08.78 D B' u D F' D' L' f' U f2 F2 D2 L2 B2 r U' R' F L' u2 F' R' B' F' U' r2 R2 u2 D' L B2 f' D2 B2 L F' D r' B' U
11. 1:13.28 r' U' u' B' L2 U' f r' f2 r D' r D U L2 u2 D2 L D L F2 U f' r' F' r2 B2 f' D2 u F' f2 U2 B R' F u' L2 B2 L'
12. 1:09.91 r' D F2 L R' u2 L D' R D2 B' u' F' u' F' L2 R B F2 R U B' f2 U2 B f' D' R' u2 U2 D B2 f' U R2 L f' r L F2


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 24, 2010)

New 5x5 PB: 2:16.97

B F U Rw2 U' B' Bw2 Fw F2 Uw U2 Bw' Fw D' Uw Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 F2 L Rw' Dw Uw2 Lw R D Lw2 B Dw' Bw2 F' Dw' U2 Lw' Uw Bw' L2 Lw' Rw' D Bw Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 R' B' Bw2 F2 D2 Lw2 Bw Rw' R2 Bw2 F2 Lw Bw U'


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ...10.12, 9.93...


 
pull it together faz, you're so slow


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 24, 2010)

R' U R U' x 6 in 1.93. 24 moves in 1.93 = 12.43 tps.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 24, 2010)

number of times: 350/350
best time: 9.681
worst time: 10:04.547 (I popped an edge piece and spent like 9 minutes looking for it)

best avg5: 12.420 (σ = 0.32)

best avg12: 13.537 (σ = 1.38)

best avg100: 15.254 (σ = 1.84)

session avg: 15.649 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 17.315

3 sub10s in this session; 2 non-lucky, 1 PLL skip.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

3x3x4 average 1:42.87
1:39.58, 2:00.81, (1:19.96), (2:09.25), 1:28.22 = 1:42.87
skewb diamond average 18.56
(7.96), 14.61, (26.34), 22.11, 18.96 = 18.56


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 24, 2010)

3 cubes in a row 30.06 
Really happy with this


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.51

best avg5: 16.97 (σ = 1.47)
16.42, 18.97[PLL skip], (24.39), 15.51, (14.51[PLL skip])

best avg12: 18.77 (σ = 2.34)
17.62, 16.42, 18.97[PLL skip], (24.39), 15.51, (14.51[PLL skip]), 21.72, 16.68, 20.10, 21.91, 21.83, 16.94,

session avg: 20.99 (σ = 2.91)


Spoiler



21.54, 28.50, 17.87, 17.62, 16.42, 18.97[PLL skip], 24.39, 15.51, 14.51[PLL skip], 21.72, 16.68, 20.10, 21.91, 21.83, 16.94, 19.59, 21.53, 17.61, 23.25, 16.14, 17.75, 21.56, 20.85, 20.76, 18.97, 21.19, 23.55, 20.96, 21.28, 19.83, 24.04, 18.35, 20.67, 22.03, 29.03, 19.89[PLL skip], 18.76, 23.25, 20.52, 20.41, 19.16, 23.11, 21.50, 26.70, 24.18, 22.07, 23.74, 22.36, 22.84, 32.57



This session sucked at the end, my hand got tired and I slowed down a lot... the average of the first 30 was 19.87


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 24, 2010)

Some good 2x2 today, though I didn't get around to doing the avg 100 I was planning to do. 

Avg 5:

3.05, (2.41), (4.97+), 4.31, 2.53 = 3.30 

If I didn't get that +2, it would've been 2.85. 

Then...

Avg 5:
3.41, 2.94, (2.50), (4.53), 3.11 = 3.15 

Also...

Avg 12:
3.05, (2.41), 4.97+, 4.31, 2.53, 4.02, 4.59, (11.16+), 3.31, 4.91, 2.80, 3.31 = 3.78 

I still want to get a sub-4 avg 100, and I still want to stop failing in the weeklies. 

Edit: Using a stackmat, entering times in manually to qqtimer. Of course, qqtimer scrambles. LanLan 2x2 with Maru Lube, Silicone and hair inside it, idk what I did to the tensions.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 24, 2010)

See faz, you're so crazy that nobody goes crazy over your crazy times anymore nowadays...now that's crazy...


----------



## Meisen (Oct 24, 2010)

New personal best of 100: 16.399 (Old was 16.988).



Spoiler



Average of 100:

1. 18.223 D U L D U' F' D F D L' U' R' U D2 F2 R' U R2 B' D' U2 R B U' L'
2. 15.105 R2 L' U2 B2 D2 L R2 F U2 R D R2 F U2 B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 R D L2 B2 F
3. 16.649 D2 L' F' L R2 D2 F2 L F B2 U2 L F R B2 R2 U2 F R2 D' F2 B R' U2 D
4. 16.123 D B' F U L' U F' R U' L R D' B2 U2 F B2 R D F' D' U2 R B' F U
5. 15.487 B R D' R2 D R2 F L' R2 D L' R2 B' U L' R' B2 F' D' F L2 U2 F B L2
6. 16.336 U' R2 B2 R F U2 L' F R' U' R' D L D' F2 R L U' L' R D2 B D2 L R2
7. 14.049 U2 R U2 D2 L B2 L F U2 R D2 U' B D F2 U2 F U2 R B F2 D U2 L' R
8. 16.516 F' L2 U2 B R2 F' L R' B R' B F R' D B2 D2 B2 D L2 F' B' R D2 R2 B
9. 16.072 R2 B2 U2 D' L2 U B' R2 D U2 L' U2 L U' D2 R' B U2 L B2 R B' D' F L2
10. 16.625 B' U D2 R' U R B' D F D' R' D U R F' D R2 F' B L2 F' L' B D2 L'
11. 14.142 D2 B U' F2 R L2 B U' D2 B2 D' R' B' F' R2 U2 R' B U F' L' F' B R U
12. 13.906 D' B D' U2 R F' L U L' R U' R' B R' L' B F' D2 L' U R2 D' F B D'
13. 14.279 L F' R2 F R2 B F R B2 D' U2 R' B2 L' R' B2 U2 L' F2 B D' F' R2 L D'
14. 18.074 L R2 F B' R2 U B2 F' U D B R F L B' F2 U' B R2 B D2 R B2 F' U
15. 17.081 R L2 B U' B2 U' R D' L2 U D' B2 L B F U2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U R' B L2
16. 14.197 R D2 B2 F2 R2 B U' F2 R B2 L2 F' B' R L' B' F' U' B' D2 L' F2 L2 R D2
17. 15.123 B2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 R' B U L' U2 F R2 F U D2 B R B U D' L2 R' U2
18. 17.297 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' F R' D' F D' F D F2 D2 F' U R' U D2 F2 D2 U2
19. 17.804 R' D' R2 D2 L2 U B U2 F' B2 R B' D2 B2 L2 R D' B2 R F2 R' D2 F' R' B'
20. 16.297 F' R B F U F' L R2 U' B D' U' B R D' B2 R' F' U' L2 D2 B' L D B'
21. 16.994 R' U2 D' B' D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U' B' D2 L' U2 R2 B' U' L' R U2 B' L' B' L
22. 19.883 F2 B2 L2 U' D2 R' F2 D' B2 U' F U2 D' F' D' B U' F' U2 D B' F2 R' F' L
23. 15.001 R' F B2 U2 R' L D U2 B D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' U' B2 F' L2 U L' U B2 L D'
24. 16.689 B2 R' U L' R2 B' R D2 U' L R' U' R2 U2 B R B2 F' U' R' U2 D' F2 D' L2
25. 14.240 F2 L2 B2 L' R' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 B R2 D' R F' B R B U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 D
26. 15.551 L' F' B' U F2 B' R' F B2 D2 B' R L U' L' U' B U2 D' R' F2 B R' F B
27. 18.218 U2 F2 D2 U' F U D B2 D2 L' B' R' U2 L' D' U B2 L D2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 D2
28. 16.278 D' L' B R' U' B2 F2 L2 R B2 U F2 U R U' B2 F' L' D2 R' U F' L U R
29. 17.554 F' R' F' B R U2 F2 L' U L U' L' F L B2 R2 U2 F B' L' U R F U B'
30. 18.869+ F' L2 R' B2 F D U B R2 U2 D B' D2 F2 D' U F L2 D2 F U2 R2 D R2 B
31. 15.081 D' U2 L U' L2 R U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B' L' R' U' L2 R2 B L'
32. 17.412 F2 D U' F2 L' R U F' B R2 B2 D' B F' L' D L2 R B U L' B L' D' U
33. 18.896+ F2 R F B D' B' D' U2 R' D R U2 R L D L' U' F' B L' U' L' U R' D'
34. 15.978 D' U F B' L D U2 B2 R2 F2 U R' F B2 U2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L' D' L U D
35. 14.378 B2 F2 L' U F' U2 L U F' U' F2 B2 U2 L' B F' D2 B' R' L B2 U' L2 F' R
36. 17.611 B F' L F2 D L2 B2 U2 L B2 U D2 B U' L' D2 R2 L D2 B2 R' L' B' R F2
37. 16.028 F' R' U2 R' D2 F U' L2 F B U D' R' F' R2 B2 L2 F2 D F R2 B2 U R D2
38. 16.650 D' R B U' L2 F2 B2 L' F' L2 B' L2 D F U' R L2 F D2 U' F D' R B U2
39. 16.480 D2 R' D' R B' F U D' L D' B' R U2 L B' R' D' F2 L' D B L B F' D2
40. 15.271 D2 F' D' L' F D2 R2 D' F2 B R2 B' L' R2 D2 R' D' L' U' F L2 B U2 D R'
41. 13.746 R' D2 B' D2 F L R' B2 R B2 F' R' L F D' L U D R' D U' B' U' F D
42. 15.944 B U D2 B' D2 F L' U2 R' B' L2 B L2 B' L F' D2 L B2 R2 U' D' B U' L'
43. 18.094 R F2 D2 L B' L' B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B D' U' B' D R F' D L' F2 D' B' D'
44. 18.873 D2 B2 R' U2 D2 F' U L R2 B L2 R2 F R U L D L U' B' L' B U R' D2
45. 15.343 D2 B' D2 L F' U L' D F U' B' U' L' D' U2 F' D' B' F R2 U F2 L' R U2
46. 14.004 B D' L D F' B2 U2 L B2 U2 D L U' R U' R2 F L2 D2 R L U2 R L F2
47. 15.682 L2 D R2 F2 D L' F D' F2 L' D2 B L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 L U2
48. 17.712 D B' L' F2 D' R' B U' B F' R' D2 U' L' R' D2 R B' D' L D2 U R2 B' R
49. 13.786 U2 D' L R2 F' U2 F D U F L' B2 R2 B U' R2 D B F D L2 B' F' R B2
50. 17.084 D R' D R2 F R2 B' L' U' F' U' B2 F2 R' U' B F D2 R D R2 L2 U D B'
51. 15.315 B R2 F2 L' F2 D U2 R2 U D2 L D' R' B2 D' L F U' B L F L2 B' F2 D
52. 14.014 L2 U D' L' R' B D F B R L' B U F' B U2 B' F2 R2 L2 F2 R U D F2
53. 17.627 U' B' F' L2 D B L' R' D B' R L D2 F2 D R U2 D2 F' L U' R2 B D' U'
54. (25.410[POP]) F' U2 F2 B' U L' B U' L R' F2 B R F' B2 L B R' D' U2 R D' B D' R'
55. 17.091 F' R2 D' L D' F2 D F' U D' B L' B U' L' B U' B' F2 D B' U R' F' U'
56. 16.956 D2 R' F' U L2 U2 F2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B L U R' D B2 D' L U' L2 F' U2
57. 18.314 F' R L F' R2 U D' B' D R2 F' U' L2 F' R L2 F' U' B2 U' R F B2 L2 R2
58. 20.046 R B2 L' B L D' B2 F' U L2 U' F D2 B' D' F' U F2 R2 D2 R' D F U' R
59. 16.073 L D2 B2 L U' D R2 B2 U' L' U2 D2 B F2 L' B' D F' D2 F' D B F2 L' B
60. 15.057 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 L R' D' R' L2 F D2 U2 F' D2 U2 B2 U' D' R' L B D' F U2
61. 15.229 B' D U B2 D F R2 U R F R B2 L B2 D' L' F2 B2 U' B2 F' D' U' F' L
62. 14.535 B2 L D' L' R' U2 L2 F2 L B' R' L' F L2 B F U B' F' D L R' U D' B2
63. 17.500 R2 L' U R2 U' R' U' D' F U F2 R B L' D2 U F2 D2 L2 R U2 B' R2 B' L
64. 17.188 D B' R' F2 L2 B2 F L2 F R2 B2 F2 R' B' F' R' L' D2 U' B' U' B' L' U' D2
65. 14.408 R U2 B D' U R D2 R L' B2 U2 D2 R' L' U2 L2 B2 D2 L F' L' U F' D' B'
66. 18.130 L R' U F2 U2 F' B2 U2 D2 L' D R F B D2 U' F' L2 F2 D U2 L' B' L' B2
67. 17.561 R2 U2 B U F L' U' R D2 B2 R' B L' F2 B L F' L2 B F D2 F2 U B F
68. 16.211 B' F R2 U B' D' F' B' D' L2 U' D2 R2 B U' L' F2 D2 F' D U L2 F2 U' R
69. 17.430 F R B' L' D' F2 U D2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 R' U' L2 R' B2 L2 D' F' U' D B
70. 16.838 U B2 U2 D' L F2 R B' D2 F2 B2 L B D2 R2 D R D2 F' R' B2 R' L' D B2
71. 15.562 R2 B2 L D' B2 D' F B2 L B' L F U2 B2 R' U R L F B D2 U L U R
72. 14.200 U D' R2 F R F B' R L' U' D2 L' B' D R' L2 B' F L B' R F' U' R U
73. 15.056 R2 B' R B R U2 B F' U2 L F' U' L R2 F' D L' D L' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2
74. 15.992 F' U' B' R' B L2 R B L2 B' U2 D2 R' F2 L B D2 F2 D' F' B' R' D U F'
75. 16.319 U' R F2 L F U D F' B R' L U D' B D2 R L2 U2 F D' L' D2 U2 L2 R'
76. 14.629 R F2 B2 D' B2 F' R B2 F' R' D B F L D' B L' B D R F' L' D' R2 L2
77. 13.619 D' B' R2 L2 U D F D' U2 B R U' R' F2 D' L F' D2 L F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2
78. 16.630 L U2 B F2 D R B' R B U2 F2 R D R F' U F2 B' L' R F B D' R' U'
79. 15.107 L D' R' U D2 R' L B L' R B F2 U' L' U L D U' B F2 U R' L2 U' L
80. 16.162 R D L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D' B2 U R' U' R' F' B U' D' L R2 F2 B' D2 F' L2 F2
81. 16.216 B2 L' B2 R' F2 B' L' D' B2 L U R' F' U R L D' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U
82. 17.288 R' F2 U' L2 U2 R' F' L R B D R2 B L D L' D' B2 F' U L D2 B' F' L2
83. 20.252 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' D2 L2 D L2 D' F R2 U B L2 R B2 R' U' L' U2 R2 U2
84. 16.566 R2 D2 U B U' D' B' F' R F2 L' F L' B' U' L2 U F L' F' L' F L B' U'
85. 14.496 U L2 U' L' D L2 F D2 R2 F B2 L U B D' B2 D2 U' R2 F U' L D' R' F'
86. 17.000 L B' F' R U L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U R' U D' F2 B R B2 U' R2 F' R2 D U' F
87. 13.675 U D2 F2 D' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 F L2 R' B2 F R L U' D2 F' L B' L R D' F2
88. 16.472 D2 U B2 R2 U' B F2 R L2 D2 U2 F' L' D U' F R' B R' B2 U2 L D L2 D2
89. (13.574) D2 R' B' U' B2 U2 L' D' R L' F2 D' F U B2 L2 R2 F2 U D' F R2 B R' F'
90. 16.263 D L' D2 U' R D2 B' L2 U2 D2 F U' D2 R2 D' L' B' R U2 L D U B2 F2 U'
91. 15.643 F2 D' U' R' U' F2 L' U' F2 U2 F' D U' F' R L' D R L2 F2 U L R' B' R2
92. 19.699 L' B2 D' U2 F2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 F B2 D U2 L U' R' U' B2 F' L2 R2 D' R' B2
93. 17.402 F2 D2 L2 B L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' U' L' U F' R' D2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' F R
94. 18.643 F2 L' F' L2 U L U F L U' R' D U B D' R' F2 B2 R U' B' F R2 L B'
95. 19.631 D' B' R2 L' U' B D' L2 F L' R' F2 U' L D U R2 F B2 R2 D L U' L2 D2
96. 15.285 L2 U B' U' B' L D R2 L' F2 R F D' U2 L B' U' R2 D' L' B' R' D2 U F'
97. 16.198+ D L' B L' R' U' R' L D2 L' B U2 R D' R' U' B' F' U L2 R U2 R' F' D'
98. 16.106 L' R2 U' B' F2 U2 F' D' U' F' L' U' B2 F2 D' L' F' L U' L R' D2 R2 L2 B2
99. 17.052 R D' B U2 R' B' F' L2 U' B L B2 L' F L' D2 B U R2 U' D2 R' U' D2 B'
100. 21.694 D R L2 F U2 R' U D R2 U F' D2 B' F R' L' B R L F U2 R F2 B2 U2


Only 4 of the solves were sup 20. I'm happy with this session


----------



## Meisen (Oct 24, 2010)

Double post :/


----------



## Escher (Oct 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> best avg5: 7.38 (σ = 0.56)
> best avg12: 7.82 (σ = 0.59)
> best avg100: 8.26 (σ = 0.88)


 

Never has .5 of a second difference seemed so so far away 
(cept the avg100 is an entire ****ing second which is ridiculous btw)

Nice play fazzles, you need to stop improving so I can catch up a teensy bit.

Also Joey ?_?


----------



## Carrot (Oct 24, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.57
worst time: 5.16

current avg5: 3.35 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 2.74 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 3.06 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 2.90 (σ = 0.31)

current avg100: 3.29 (σ = 0.53)
best avg100: 3.29 (σ = 0.53) PB...

session avg: 3.29 (σ = 0.53)
session mean: 3.29

and:

L' B L B U' B' U' r' u 
top+centers: [R'] L' [R'] U' L R L R' L' U r[R]
2 flip: L R' L' R L' [L] R L R' l'
time: 2.04
tps ~8.82


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 24, 2010)

9.93 3x3 single :O

U' F U L2 U' F' L2 R B2 R L U F' R' F' U' L B2 F U2 D' L2 U2 F' U2


----------



## Kynit (Oct 24, 2010)

Faz, the speed you manage to keep improving at is terrifying


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 24, 2010)

I can has Big Green TPS?

Session average: 9.71
1. (11.88) D' R B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' U F' D2 U2 F L R F L' U2 F R U' R2 B R2 D2
2. 9.51 L' D F U L' R U2 R2 L' D2 R2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 U' R U F2 B R D2
3. (8.60) L2 U R' L' B D2 L2 R2 D2 R B D L2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' B F L2 B' F'
4. 10.20 U' D B F' U R2 F2 R2 F B R2 F R2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 B' U' B D' U2 L D'
5. 9.42 U2 R2 B2 F' D' U' F' L2 B2 D2 F B' U' B' L2 B F' L R' D2 B D' F2 U' L

I like turning more fast.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I can has Big Green TPS?
> 
> Session average: 9.71
> 1. (11.88) D' R B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' U F' D2 U2 F L R F L' U2 F R U' R2 B R2 D2
> ...


 
What???? Waffo is fazt.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 24, 2010)

I turn slowly though =(


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 24, 2010)

15.42 Average of 5

1.	15.75	F L2 D U' F' L2 D2 U' F' L' R D U' F' L' B' F R D' U' B' L U2 B U'
2.	13.91	U' R2 D2 U2 F U' R2 D' U2 F D2 B D B2 F R2 D' U' B2 F' L R2 F' L D
3.	(17.33)	R2 D2 U B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 L F' D2 U L' R' B2 F U' L' R D2 B' D' R
4.	(13.83)	L' R' D' B2 L R' U B2 F' L' R' B F2 L R2 B' D B' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' U' R2
5.	16.59	L' B2 L B F2 L D2 U2 L2 D B F L R2 D B D F U R2 U2 B' F' U L'

Don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure it was the two 13's.


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 24, 2010)

2x2

Session average: 4.77
1. 3.66 U F2 R2 F' R' U' R F' 
2. (7.78) R F2 R' F2 U' R U R2 U' 
3. (3.19) F R F R' U2 F' U 
4. 4.81 F U F' R' U2 R2 F U' 
5. 5.83 U R2 U' R' U2 F U R' F2


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice Blake.

1:33 800 metre cycle, 2nd time I've gotten this.

800/93 = Average speed of 8.6 m/s


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Oct 24, 2010)

Solved my first 5x5x5 today. Really surprised at how intuitive the solve is. Found a little puzzle shop today and in the back they had a V-cube display! 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 and 7x7 Illusion all in stock.

-Joe


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2010)

WHAT ?!

16.34, 14.03, 14.93, 19.46, 15.46, 22.01, 16.05, 18.13, 18.27, 18.75, 15.44, 17.48

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.03
worst time: 22.01

current avg5: 17.96 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 15.58 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 17.03 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 17.03 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 17.03 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 17.19

almost sub17..personal best ao12..previous was 17.19. and that was with many crappy solves with lockups..WHOA


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2010)

2.45 3x3x2 single 

D2 U2 F2 r2 f2 D2 r2 l2 b2 l2 f2 U f2 R2 f2 R2 b2 l2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 U' l2 L2 l2 U2 b2 r2 f2 B2 r2 B2 L2 D U' l2 B2 R2 r2

y U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U M2 U2 M2 U

4.90 mo3



Spoiler



Mean of 3: 4.90

1. 5.43 r2 D f2 F2 f2 D2 l2 B2 U2 b2 f2 D f2 U2 F2 D' l2 U R2 f2 r2 R2 U R2 r2 U2 b2 U2 D' r2 U L2 r2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 B2

2. 6.81 U' f2 R2 U l2 U L2 f2 L2 r2 f2 B2 b2 f2 L2 F2 l2 U r2 U f2 B2 r2 D r2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 b2 l2 U' f2 D2 F2 R2 f2 D b2 U L2 b2

3. 2.45 D2 U2 F2 r2 f2 D2 r2 l2 b2 l2 f2 U f2 R2 f2 R2 b2 l2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 U' l2 L2 l2 U2 b2 r2 f2 B2 r2 B2 L2 D U' l2 B2 R2 r2


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 24, 2010)

3x3
17.66 average of 1788
Lasted from about 16 hours ago to about 3 hours ago when I feel asleep in the middle of a scramble. My dad turned off my computer and putme in bed, so no stats, but I rememeber where I was and the average. Best av100 was 15.91
No more cubing for the month.

Now time for lots of homework.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 25, 2010)

F' D' B2 F2 U' R2 B U' F U' D2 L B U2 B2 R' B L' U R' B2 R2 D F' B

13.33 - Maybe a reconstruction later... rewks.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 25, 2010)

Tessellate Drill Marathon (100 garbage lines) in 3:57.93.
My previous PB was 4:22.xx, so sub4 is ossim. I got crazy lucky in the end and was able to finish it with a perfect clear. O_O


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 25, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> F' D' B2 F2 U' R2 B U' F U' D2 L B U2 B2 R' B L' U R' B2 R2 D F' B
> 
> 13.33 - Maybe a reconstruction later... rewks.


 
It's pronounced 'roo'

________________

number of times: 104/104
best time: 7.61
worst time: 14.80

current avg5: 9.94 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 8.68 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 9.96 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 9.51 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 10.41 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 10.41 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 10.39 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 10.40



Spoiler



9.43, 8.77, 9.34, 11.20, 9.34, 8.09, 11.14, 13.88, (7.61), 9.44, 11.27+, 9.88, 10.57, 13.28, 10.55, 10.67, 9.22, 8.91, 12.26, 9.61, 9.37, 7.78, 11.46, 10.45, 10.44, 10.67, 10.26, 11.08, 9.94, 10.24, 13.61, 10.03, 11.44, 9.89, 9.23, 12.24, 11.08, 10.12, 11.79, 10.77, 10.39, 9.34, 11.63, 12.72, 10.39, 13.91, 10.75, 10.23, 8.53, 8.72, 10.80, 10.42, 10.62, 10.42, 11.15, 9.76, 11.12, 10.05, 9.77, 10.35, 8.07, 9.96, 10.10, 11.16, 8.77, 8.50, 10.87, 8.77, 8.41, 13.18+, 8.22, 11.82, (14.80+), 11.19, 10.71, 9.45, 10.51, 10.32, 12.38, 9.27, 11.64, 9.15, 9.87, 9.83, 11.45, 11.48, 9.72, 9.45, 14.43, 8.44, 9.59, 12.78, 10.24, 9.66, 10.16, 8.59, 10.22, 12.56, 10.31, 9.54, 10.21, 10.08, 10.63, 7.87


----------



## Shortey (Oct 25, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.47
1. 15.90 D' B' F' U2 L F2 D' L2 R' F' D' U2 R' U F L F' L2 F U R D L' U L2 
2. 14.99 L' F2 B2 R B' F D2 R L' D' U F2 L D' F' D' B2 D2 U2 B' U L2 F' B2 U2 
3. (12.90) U F L' U' F D L2 B' L2 D2 B' U' F' L' R B D' U B' R' B D F2 L2 U' 
4. 14.04 B L D' U L F U R L F' B R U' D2 R' L U2 D B R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 
5. 17.11 B2 U B R2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 B2 F U D2 L2 F' U L D2 F L2 D B' R' L B' 
6. 15.73 D R2 B' F2 D2 U F B2 U2 B R' B' L' R' U2 F' U' F2 D' F2 B' U D' F2 R 
7. 16.94 F D' R2 L' B D2 U F' R' D' F L2 B F2 D2 F2 B L' B2 R2 F2 B2 L F' L 
8. 14.36 B R U2 L2 U L D2 F L U2 B2 L B' F R' D2 R L2 U' D L' F U B L 
9. 16.93 L2 B2 U' F' D L U B' U L F' D L2 B' U D2 R' F B2 U B L' U2 F2 U' 
10. 15.59 R U2 L F2 R L B' U R2 B2 L' F2 B2 U D F' L' R' B R D' L2 U2 L2 U' 
11. (23.00) L B' F2 U' B R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B D U' R L U' R' B2 U2 R2 B' D' R' D' L2 
12. 13.09[PLL skip] F2 R U' R' U2 D' B2 D' B D2 L F2 B U2 B' D U2 R U' L2 R' D2 U2 R B'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 25, 2010)

Crushed previous OH PB's. Especially the average of 12. Beginning of the avg50 was very bad.

29.39 avg50 (prev. 29.88)
26.89 avg12 (prev. 28.20)
26.21 avg5 (prev. 26.76)


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 25, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1788

oh yeeeeah


----------



## Shortey (Oct 25, 2010)

16.97 avg100 aaaw yeah.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes said:


> It's pronounced 'roo'


 
Did it occur to you that maybe that's why I spelled it the way I did? Perhaps I enjoy pronouncing things differently. Like hhwip cream.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 25, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Did it occur to you that maybe that's why I spelled it the way I did?



No.
In this case, though, I apologize.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2010)

2 months ago I had my 1st sub 20 avg of 5 and haven't had one since.
I had a 19.15 avg of 5 last night just before going to bed and 4 more sub 20's in quick succession today.

Huge sigh of relief.


----------



## joey (Oct 25, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.19
worst time: 13.39
session avg: 11.68 (σ = 0.89)

best avg5: 10.56 (σ = 0.85)
(9.19), (13.26), 9.38, 11.36, 10.94

best avg12: 11.10 (σ = 0.87)
(9.19), (13.26), 9.38, 11.36, 10.94, 11.48, 11.64, 12.13, 11.15, 10.96, 9.77, 12.19



Spoiler



11.42, 11.84, 12.61, 9.19, 13.26, 9.38, 11.36, 10.94, 11.48, 11.64, 12.13, 11.15, 10.96, 9.77, 12.19, 11.93, 11.23, 11.03, 11.53, 10.55, 11.88, 11.71, 9.73, 10.84, 12.54, 11.64, 12.16, 11.55, 12.29, 13.33, 10.91, 12.03, 11.51, 11.57, 12.75, 11.86, 12.93, 12.02, 11.61, 11.90, 12.78, 13.39, 10.98, 12.23, 9.94, 12.43, 11.95, 11.13, 13.17, 12.84


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 25, 2010)

edit-my fail thread choice


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 25, 2010)

Same thing happened to me but I got used to it 

and btw this is the accomplishment thread


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 25, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Same thing happened to me but I got used to it
> 
> and btw this is the accomplishment thread


 
<_< coulda swore i hit the 1aqt..whatever. thanks phil


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 25, 2010)

Sub-1 Avg50 H-perms (M2' U' M2' U2 M2' U' M2')

number of times: 50/50
best time: 0.68
worst time: 1.59

current avg5: 1.09 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 0.72 (σ = 0.02)

current avg12: 0.92 (σ = 0.19)
best avg12: 0.83 (σ = 0.08)

session avg: 0.97 (σ = 0.23)
session mean: 0.98



Spoiler



0.95, 1.16, 0.82, 0.78, 0.77, 1.08, 0.89, 1.58, 0.94, 0.95, 0.92, 1.44, 0.98, 1.15, 1.23, 1.45, 0.89, 1.00, 0.77, 0.76, 1.28, 0.68, 1.59, 0.93, 1.01, 0.82, 0.79, 0.86, 0.74, 1.22, 0.84, 0.81, 0.79, 0.72, 0.75, 1.20, 0.81, 1.46, 1.07, 1.00, 0.82, 0.72, 0.68, 0.70, 0.89, 0.75, 1.12, 1.39, 1.32, 0.83


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1788
> 
> oh yeeeeah


 
roroux


----------



## Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 5.85
> worst time: 10.12
> ...


 
Whoa...congratz Faz on the sub 7s and the sub 6!
Now you just need one of those solves in a comp haha


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 26, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.19
worst time: 27.75

current avg5: 20.59 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 19.07 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 20.83 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 19.65 (σ = 1.71)

session avg: 21.10 (σ = 2.33)



Spoiler



1. 21.85 L B L' F' D2 R2 L2 D2 F' D' B R2 U' F' U2 F L2 D' R' D R F2 R U' R2 
2. 25.35 D2 L' D' F2 R B2 L' B' U2 B D' L2 U L' F2 B2 U2 D R F' B' L' B' U R 
3. 18.88 F' R2 F2 D2 L' U B' R' L' U2 D' L R' U2 F' R' U' D2 L' R B' U2 F2 D' U' 
4. 21.02 D' B D' U2 L2 R U B' L R B2 R2 L' B2 D R' U2 B R2 F L' D L2 R2 D 
5. 20.52 R U2 D R2 B R' D F' B' U' L' D' B' D' U' L2 D R2 F' U R2 U' D' R L 
6. (16.19) F2 L B D' U2 R' U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F R' L F' B2 U' R2 B' R2 L D B' 
7. 17.83 R2 B F2 D2 U2 B L2 F B2 D2 B' D2 F L2 R' U' B U2 B2 R' D' F2 U' B L 
8. 21.45 R' F L2 D L F' U L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U' L R D R B2 U F2 R2 L' B2 F' U' 
9. 24.61 F' D2 F' B2 R2 D' R B' R2 L' F' L R2 B2 F U R' F U' R2 D' B F2 D' F 
10. 18.29 B D U' B2 F' L' F2 D L' B2 U' L' R F R' B D2 L R' U' D2 L' D2 R2 B 
11. 16.64 F D2 L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U B D' B' F2 U L2 B' D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L2 D' B' U' 
12. 18.75 R' D2 R U2 B' D2 L D' B2 U2 R2 U' F' D' B F' U2 R D2 B2 R2 U L' R2 B' 
13. 22.03 U D R2 U2 F' L U2 F' R L2 F2 B' D U' R2 L B' D2 R' B' D2 R D' B D' 
14. 21.14 D F2 U2 F' R' L2 U2 D F R U2 D B2 L2 F B2 U F2 B2 U' R F' U L U2 
15. 20.50 F2 U L' D' L' D F' R D B' D R' L F D U' B2 U D2 R' L2 D2 L2 R F' 
16. 25.48 D B U' F B2 R' U L' D2 L B R U2 F' U' B L' D' B' D R L B' D' L 
17. 18.59 D2 F' R2 D U R2 B U' D R2 L' D R' L F2 R2 F R' B' U' B2 D2 L D U2 
18. 19.36 D' R L' D L' U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F L B2 D2 R D B2 
19. 19.56 D F2 B2 R2 B U' L' B' U D' R' B2 U2 F' B' D' F2 U' L' U' D R' D' B2 L' 
20. 23.50 B2 L' B' L U2 L2 B R U2 F' R2 D' B' U R' U' F D' U2 B2 F2 D2 B' F' L 
21. 25.41 F L' D U' B L' U' R' L2 B L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U R F' U F B' D F2 R2 L 
22. 22.32 R' U B D F U2 F B' D F2 D F R U2 R' L' B' D' B' R' D' F' R' B L2 
23. 21.35 D2 L2 R F2 U' L U D R' L' D2 U2 B R2 F2 B D2 F' R D' L2 D' B' D' L2 
24. 22.09 R' U' R U2 R' F D R U2 D2 R' U L2 U' D' R2 F' U R B' F L' D' F' U2 
25. 21.22 B R U' F2 L U' R2 B' R U' L F' L R' U R' D' F' L B U2 B' R B' U2 
26. 20.50 U R F' U R2 U' D B' F2 L D B2 L R D2 B' L' D2 R L F U2 F' L D2 
27. 24.04 U' F' R2 B R B2 D F L D F2 B L2 D B' F' U' B' D2 R2 F R2 U' D2 B2 
28. 18.06 L2 U D L' F' D2 F2 L' R' D L F2 R F U2 D' F' B L' U2 B' R2 L' U B2 
29. 24.82 F' R B' D' L F2 L F L2 F R' F L D2 R' L' U2 R B' D' U' B L2 R B2 
30. 20.14 U2 B' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 R F2 L B2 R U2 R B U' R L F D' B U F' U' L2 
31. 22.00 B' L2 D2 B' D U B2 U R' U' R2 B2 D' R U2 R2 F' L R U D L2 U L R2 
32. 22.23 F' R' U2 D2 F2 U B R' L D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 U F L2 F L B U' B R 
33. 21.18 F L F' L U' R' B R' F' D U R2 D U F2 L' D' B' R' L' F' D B' L' D' 
34. 19.77 L' B L U' D F U B2 D2 R L' F B L F2 B R U2 B' D' R2 B L' R' B' 
35. 18.86 B D2 R2 B L' B L2 R' F2 B' R L B D' R2 L2 F2 D' R' F' L2 D U L2 R2 
36. 23.91 F2 U R' L' U' R B R2 L B2 L2 D' R2 B' D' U' L2 F L D2 U' B' R D2 R2 
37. (27.75) L' D2 F' U' B' D2 R L' F' L2 D B2 D' B D L D R2 B2 F U' L D' F2 L 
38. 19.16 L' R D2 L2 F B2 L' B' D2 B2 U2 L B' U F2 R2 L D U R' U' L' D U B' 
39. 22.49 R2 F' L F2 D L' D F2 R2 F2 L B2 R F' D B2 R2 B F U2 B L' U2 R' D 
40. 19.33 L R2 B2 L D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 R' D U B' R' D2 F2 D2 B' R' D L' B D2 F' 
41. 23.98 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 U' F' B' R B' U F U L U D2 B D2 R' D' L' 
42. 20.92 D B F2 L2 D2 U2 R' L2 B' D2 F2 B2 L F' L' D' U R B' F' R' B F' R' D2 
43. 18.85 B2 F D' R2 D' B F U D2 L2 F B' R B2 D2 L' R F' D L U' B F' L' B2 
44. 23.61 F2 D2 R' D' F2 L2 R U' R' F' R2 F L U B F D' U R2 B' L D2 R' D' L2 
45. 17.39 R2 B' D2 F' B' D F B2 L F' R2 F' R2 L' U' F2 B U2 D2 B L' B L R F 
46. 24.69 R2 U' B2 R L' U D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 U F B' D B2 F' R2 D2 R2 U R' F2 D 
47. 20.64 F B U2 B' L R2 U' L' B D' R2 U L' D B' D' U L2 R U' B' R2 F2 D' R' 
48. 21.42 D' F' R D2 U B R2 U2 D L D' R2 B L2 U2 R2 F B' D2 L' U' R' L D B' 
49. 17.24 L2 U F L U B F L' B' F' D2 L2 R' F' B D F2 R2 D L' U L R2 B2 F 
50. 19.70 F2 D R' D' B U' D L2 F' D U' R' D R' U' F2 D' F U2 B' R' F D2 B D


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2010)

29.81 square 1 sim single


----------



## Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> 3 cubes in a row 30.06
> Really happy with this


 
GOGOGO sub 30 lol
Btw first sub 3 5x5 solve, with edge "parity".


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 26, 2010)

New 5x5 avg PB
Statistics for 10-26-2010 20:56:13

Average: 2:16.68
Standard Deviation: 5.39
Best Time: 2:08.15
Worst Time: 2:30.17
Individual Times:
1.	2:14.03	L' Lw Dw Bw2 Fw F U' L Rw' R D' R D L Rw2 Bw2 Fw D Uw Fw' Rw R' Dw' Bw' L2 D2 U' L2 Rw R2 Bw Fw F' U L Lw Rw R D2 Uw2 U L2 B' Rw' Bw' Rw' R Bw' Fw R2 U' B Bw2 U B2 Uw' Lw' R' Bw L2
2.	2:11.82	Rw2 Uw2 U2 L R' D' Uw2 L Lw R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw R Bw' Fw' Dw2 Uw2 B' Lw' Dw2 Rw B' Dw' F' Lw' B F' Dw L2 Uw Lw D R2 Fw' L Rw' Fw' F L2 R' Uw' F' Rw2 R D Dw' B Fw Uw' F2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw' F2
3.	(2:08.15)	Dw' B2 Bw Fw F2 Uw' R' Fw' R' U' L2 Lw' Uw U R' B2 Bw F R2 Dw' Lw Rw Bw Fw U' L2 B' F Lw2 R' F2 L D Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Uw' U Lw' B Bw L Lw' D' F' D U' Bw F2 Uw Bw' L2 Lw2 B Uw' B' Lw' Rw U'
4.	2:24.19	Dw' Rw2 D' Uw' U' Lw' Rw F2 Rw' U2 B' F2 Dw F Dw' Fw Uw2 F' L D' B2 Bw Fw L' B2 L' B Bw' Fw' L' Rw Uw' U' B Bw2 Dw' R2 Fw' D U' B Bw' Fw F2 U Lw Rw D2 U L' Lw R B' Fw' Rw' Dw Lw D' U' B
5.	(2:30.17)	R B Bw' Fw' L R2 Uw' Bw F2 Rw' D' B' F' L' Lw' Fw' U Bw' F' L Lw Uw' U' L2


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2010)

number of times: 117/117
best time: 8.10
worst time: 21.69

current avg5: 11.53 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 9.14 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 11.56 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 9.69 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 11.04 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 10.84 (σ = 1.32)

All averages are PBs


----------



## joey (Oct 26, 2010)

That's my horsepoop.


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Oct 26, 2010)

Statistics for 10-26-2010 18:46:36

Average: 1:04.85
Standard Deviation: 4.38
Best Time: 51.86
Worst Time: 1:22.11
Individual Times:



Spoiler



1.	59.48	L2 R' f2 D' f' D B r' B2 f r' U2 B2 L' R' B' U2 F2 L R' f D U L r2 R' f D U F' D2 R2 B D' r2 F2 L' B2 f F2
2.	1:02.37	r2 u2 U' f2 u2 U2 L2 r' f2 r2 R2 f' R' B2 f F' L' B' D' u2 U f2 L' B' D2 U2 B' F2 L' r' B L2 r u B' F' u2 B U' L2
3.	1:06.87	f' D2 F' R F2 r' R2 D' F r' B2 D F2 D U' r2 u2 r2 R' B F' u2 B F' L r U' L' r R' U' L' r2 u' U' B2 f u2 U f2
4.	1:08.31	U' f R U F2 r B F2 R2 D' L2 R D2 B2 D2 F' r B' r' U' R2 u2 f2 U r R' B2 r' B2 f2 F2 D2 u U' R' U2 L' R' U2 R
5.	1:08.66	B D2 L' r R' U R' u2 L2 f F' U2 L2 r' R D' u B' u2 L2 D2 B2 D' u U' B2 f' F r2 D2 u' U f' r' B' D B R F r
6.	1:08.74	R B' L2 r' R f2 U r2 U2 f' D U2 B' F2 L2 D u2 U2 R' B2 F' r R f U' B2 r' f2 r' D2 r' D' u' R' D2 u' r B' D' U
7.	57.17	U2 F2 U2 L2 f2 F2 U2 f2 D' R2 u' B2 f U' B f F2 L2 f' F' r2 R f' D' U' L' R' f2 R2 F u f r' u2 r' D2 u2 U' R' f2
8.	(51.86)	r2 B' f' F2 r' u2 L' D2 B r2 B' f' F' u2 L2 r2 R' U F2 r R2 f' D' U' B' f2 F L' D L' r' R2 U2 f2 F2 D' u' U' L R'
9.	59.97	B' f' F2 L2 r2 R' u2 F2 R' F2 L B' f' U2 f' F' D2 L2 F2 D' u' r R2 D u' r F D' U L2 r' R D' F L r2 R' u L' R2
10.	(1:22.11)	f' F2 U2 L D2 L r' U2 B L' U2 L' R' D2 u r' B2 f2 F2 R f u L2 r' R' F u2 R2 B' f' F2 D u2 U' f' L2 U' L' B2 F'
11.	1:07.54	B' f F' D2 R' B F' L D' f R2 D U R' u L' D f D R' F2 u U' B' u' L2 f' D' L R D2 u' L D2 U L2 r2 R D u
12.	1:09.41	D B2 R2 B L f2 r' D2 B L' R2 u' r' f' D' f' L' r f' L' r R u' f' F2 L B2 f' F' U L' D U L r R F' D2 u2 R'



Lol 51.86 with pop. Shouldve been sub 50. Cube Maru 4x4.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 26, 2010)

(40.71), 46.78, 45.83, 52.93, 49.27, 46.31, 41.88, 47.96, 43.44, 46.22, (55.72), 55.25 = 47.59

Such a fail ending! :fp
But still PB average.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 26, 2010)

13.84 avg 5 (all nl and full step)
15.82 avg12


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> 13.84 avg 5 (all nl and full step)
> 15.82 avg12


 
So, I hear your stickers are no longer your friends?


----------



## ahmedkl (Oct 26, 2010)

00:41.45	00:39.88	00:47.65	00:42.48	00:44.79	00:42.96	00:44.53	00:40.71	00:41.19
00:46.96	00:47.31	00:36.12	00:43.35	00:34.63	00:43.43	

avg : 42.50 sec

Task for october is done i.e sub 45sec hopefully to get down 40 sec in a week or two


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 26, 2010)

avg12 of averages of 5:
11.12, 11.41, 11.71, 11.47, 11.66, 11.27, 11.98, 11.55, 10.50, 13.10, 12.38, 13.01 = 11.76 avg12

Just lost focus during the end and started doing very weird things like staring at the cube for 2s blankly lol. Could definitely do better


----------



## Toad (Oct 26, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> avg12 of averages of 5:
> 11.12, 11.41, 11.71, 11.47, 11.66, 11.27, 11.98, 11.55, 10.50, 13.10, 12.38, 13.01 = 11.76 avg12
> 
> Just lost focus during the end and started doing very weird things like staring at the cube for 2s blankly lol. Could definitely do better


 
Is that 5 separate solves in each average?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Is that 5 separate solves in each average?


 
Yeap. So total of 60 solves..the avg60 was 11.9x (I left 2 qqtimer tabs open for this) but it was 11.6-ish until I screwed up at the end (counting 17s, pop, etc).
Best avg12 was 11.00, best avg5 9.99


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 26, 2010)

Finally ... progress on 3x3!! 

PB Avg of 12: 17.36
PB Avg of 100: 19.27



Spoiler



Best Average of 5: 16.61
Best Time: 14.34
Worst Time: 19.65
Standard Deviation: 0.6 (3.4%)
1. 16.26 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U L2 B R' U' F L' F' D B2 L B2 
2. 16.16 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D R' B' U' L2 B' R U R' D2 L2 
3. (19.65) L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U R F U B L' B2 D L U2 B2 U2 
4. (14.34) D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U B D F D L' F2 L2 U R' B D U' 
5. 17.42 F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 R F' D R' B' D L2 R B U' F' 

Best Average of 12: 17.36
Best Time: 13.52
Worst Time: 21.66
Standard Deviation: 1.8 (10.1%)
1. 16.44 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' R' F2 L' D2 B R2 F D' U2 F2 U2 
2. 16.50 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U R' D B2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F' D' 
3. (13.52) U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U' L' B U' R' B2 L2 F L B' L F' U' 
4. 18.40 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 U B2 U' R' B2 D R' F' D R2 D2 B2 U2 R 
5. (21.66) U' B2 D F2 U B2 D U L2 U L D' B' D B F R B' L' D' R' 
6. 17.73 R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 D' F' U' L R2 B' U' B' U' 
7. 20.67 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F D L U2 F' R D U2 B F' D2 U' 
8. 16.26 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U L2 B R' U' F L' F' D B2 L B2 
9. 16.16 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D R' B' U' L2 B' R U R' D2 L2 
10. 19.65 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U R F U B L' B2 D L U2 B2 U2 
11. 14.34 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U B D F D L' F2 L2 U R' B D U' 
12. 17.42 F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 R F' D R' B' D L2 R B U' F' 

Average of 100: 19.27
Best Time: 13.52
Worst Time: 30.55
Standard Deviation: 2.5 (12.9%)
18.42, 22.56, 22.97, 26.20, 16.34, 24.03, 21.29, 17.52, 24.40, 17.08, 18.22, 22.64, 18.68, 20.51, 17.54, 19.61, 16.52, 16.06, 22.16, 19.13, 21.71, 17.51, 20.69, 16.57, 19.38, 18.66, 17.91, 17.61, 20.67, 30.55, 23.34, 20.09, 18.47, 18.07, 20.81, 20.41, 18.03, 16.81, 21.54, 13.90, 19.75, 24.48, 17.20, 20.27, 23.94, 16.58, 19.19, 19.64, 22.52, 17.17, 16.60, 18.49, 19.99, 17.49, 23.00, 18.33, 18.14, 18.50, 21.79, 17.82, 19.92, 20.17, 14.82, 17.44, 19.96, 20.50, 23.79, 19.05, 15.63, 19.98, 17.96, 18.14, 19.58, 16.18, 19.31, 16.40, 24.04, 20.91, 18.49, 16.44, 16.50, 13.52, 18.40, 21.66, 17.73, 20.67, 16.26, 16.16, 19.65, 14.34, 17.42, 19.57, 17.00, 18.91, 19.86, 17.35, 23.55, 22.10, 18.58, 18.65


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 26, 2010)

epic fail..i average 17 seconds or so..

7.92, 3.81, 6.60, 4.96, 7.97, 5.60, 6.76, 9.20, 4.74, 5.37, 6.39, 5.76

LL scrambles

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.81
worst time: 9.20

current avg5: 5.84 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 5.72 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 6.21 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 6.21 (σ = 1.07)

session avg: 6.21 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 6.26

6 second average last layer <_<


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2010)

square 1 single 26.73 new PB by ~7 seconds.

lolscramble: (1,-1) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (3,1) / (2,6) / (6,-3) / (0,4) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,3)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2010)

WHAT?! how the hell do i keep improving <_<
17.61, 17.16, 14.04, 14.50, 18.28, 11.99, 18.41, 17.02, 17.62, 14.22[OLL skip ], 18.04, 21.30

as said above the only lucky was 14.22..all nonlucky including the 11.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.99
worst time: 21.30

current avg5: 17.56 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 15.23 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 16.69 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 16.69 (σ = 1.65)

session avg: 16.69 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 16.68

what the hell is going on with my times..i'm dropping really fast. first sub17 average ever 

though admittedly, alot of easy LL..some very easy


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 27, 2010)

okay, wtf i usually avg 16 and today i avg 13-14


----------



## Faz (Oct 27, 2010)

F2L

1. 2.98 D2 L' F' D' B' R2 U' R' U F' U D F2 U2 F' R2 D' B' D' U L' R F L2 D 

x' R D2 R' U y R U' R' u'
U L' U' L U' L' U L
R U' R' U2 R U' R'

But the really bad part about it is, if I do my OLL(CP) - which I probably would have done in a speedsolve, I get a pll skip
R U2 R' U' y R' F R U' R' F' R


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> F2L
> 
> 1. 2.98 D2 L' F' D' B' R2 U' R' U F' U D F2 U2 F' R2 D' B' D' U L' R F L2 D
> 
> ...



Dude, like it's not scary enough with the sub3 F2L. Do you think it would have been a sub4?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 27, 2010)

2x2 Average 6.87!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(4.25), 6.55, 4.78, (9.37), 9.28 = 6.87
New PB goal was sub 7 average by November 1
Scrambles:
1. U2, R', F, R', D2, R2, U', R', F
2. F2, U2, F, U2, F2, R', B'
3. F', R2, D, F', R', F, U', F', R
4. F, U, R2, F', U2, B', R2
5. L', U2, F2, R2, B, U, R', D


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 27, 2010)

3x3 Avg PB
14.93, 16.63[PLL skip], 16.80, 17.52, 14.90 = 16.12
Beats my old one by .04. Not that exciting, but still an accomplishment. I was really tired and failing, then this happened...
With a siliconed guhong, qqTimer scrambles, using a stackmat and entering times into qqTimer.


----------



## chris w (Oct 27, 2010)

doing some 2x2 cos i was bored. 5.33 a100 was sub5 up until 40, then got cll's that i just started learning so they were really slow lol. and 4.51a12 so pretty happy overall


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> best avg12: 16.69


 
Lololol

3x3:

18.47), (13.01), 15.52, 15.00, 16.17=15.56
and
14.23, 16.60, 16.69, 17.01, 14.85, (18.99), 18.67, 18.47, (13.01), 15.52, 15.00, 16.17=16.32


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 27, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.52
1. (7.99) U B2 U' L D' B' D2 U' L R F2 R' D2 B2 F2 D2 U' B' D F2 B D2 L2 R2 B'
2. 10.00 U' B' F D' U' R F D2 L D R' L2 B' L' B2 U' R2 D L' F B U' F' R' B2
3. 9.83 F' R2 B F' U F2 U2 R2 B L' D U2 L' D2 R2 D2 U L R2 D' L' U2 L F2 B
4. 9.36 R' L2 D' U' R' D L U D' F' L' U' D' L B F R' B2 D B2 R' B2 D' U B2
5. 8.87 U' B2 F L2 U' B D F U' B' U B R2 U2 R' U' F' D2 L U' L2 R2 F' L' U2
6. (10.42) F U' B2 U L2 B' L F2 R' U' B U' B2 L' R2 B2 D' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 B D U2
7. 8.52 R' L' F B D2 U2 F' B' U F' D F2 B U' F' L U' D L B2 D' L U2 F2 D'
8. 10.30 R D2 R2 U2 F' B2 R' B2 D L B2 L R2 U2 F2 U' B' U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2
9. 9.50 R L B' U B2 D2 U' R' U F L2 D2 U F L' D L2 F2 L' B L' R' F2 U2 L'
10. 8.64 R D R' F' L R2 D' U2 R' L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B D' L D' U' B' R U2 F L' D'
11. 9.90 F2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D F' D R2 D2 L' F B' L2 U B2 R2 B2 D L' U B2 U
12. 10.31 U' F' B2 R' U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 B2 D' U2 L B' D L2 U2 D2 R' D2 F R' D2 U2


Also did 5x5 earlier: 1:44.47, 1:30.72, 1:31.36, 1:34.22, (1:46.80), 1:30.40, 1:31.06, 1:29.19, 1:38.53, 1:26.02, (1:25.26), 1:39.73 = 1:33.57


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 27, 2010)

ville so faz


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Lololol
> 
> 3x3:
> 
> ...


 
whats so funny lol


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> whats so funny lol


 
We average about the same and both saw a huge improvement that was within .3 seconds.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 27, 2010)

New PB again: 7.85 D' U2 R2 B F2 L D' F2 D B2 F L2 R' F' D B2 D L2 R' U2 L B' U2 F2 R2 



Spoiler



cross: y2 F R U2 F U2 z2 (5)
#1 F2L: y' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R (8)
#2 F2L: U y' R' U R y' R U R' (7)
#3 F2L: y R U' R' R U' R' y U L' U L (9) (absolutely clueless, no idea why I did that..) 
#4 F2L: U' R U R' U' R U R' (8)
OLL: F U R U' R' F' (6)

43 moves in 7.85 = 5,48 tps 

Not bad, at least better than the 3,6 tps on the 7.92. 



Dayan Guhong!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 27, 2010)

PB everything except single.

number of times: 30/30
best time: 13.54
worst time: 28.13

current avg5: 20.59 (σ = 2.54)
best avg5: 16.11 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 18.02 (σ = 2.67)
best avg12: 17.55 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 19.79 (σ = 2.83)
session mean: 19.86

Avg5 = 16.11 SD 0.57


Spoiler



Average of 5: 16.11
1. (13.54) U L R' B' D' R2 U2 F' U2 L' U D2 R D2 R L2 F' R F2 B' R' L D R2 D 
2. 16.60 B' U2 B F U2 D B F' D U' R' D' F L' U' F L U' D' R2 F U2 B R L 
3. (18.60) D' F2 D B2 L2 F' U B R' F D U2 F' U' B L B' U' F' D2 L' D U R D 
4. 15.32 B2 F U2 L B D2 B F2 U2 L' F' D L' F2 B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 R' 
5. 16.43 U D' L B' U L' B U' F L' D2 R' F' U2 L F' L' D' L2 D F2 U' R U' B'



Avg12 = 17.55 SD 1.76


Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.55
1. (23.53) D' R2 B' F' L2 D' B2 R' L2 F R L' U' R' F' L2 U F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D F' U2 
2. 19.30[CFOP on white.] U R F U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L B D L2 U2 L2 R' D' L2 U' R2 L' D2 B' U R2 
3. 18.33 F' B' R U2 D' L' B' R2 U D B L F U' F2 B D2 F' B2 L' F2 D' U R2 U 
4. 17.02 R F U2 D' R D' F' D L D L U' R' F' D' L F R U2 F D R2 U2 F2 L2 
5. 18.89 U R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' D' R D' R' F B R2 U F2 B L2 F' B' L' F2 D U2 
6. 20.40 U' D F' U' F' B D2 U' F' L' F' R2 D B R L D U' B' U L2 D2 B L2 F2 
7. (13.54) U L R' B' D' R2 U2 F' U2 L' U D2 R D2 R L2 F' R F2 B' R' L D R2 D 
8. 16.60 B' U2 B F U2 D B F' D U' R' D' F L' U' F L U' D' R2 F U2 B R L 
9. 18.60 D' F2 D B2 L2 F' U B R' F D U2 F' U' B L B' U' F' D2 L' D U R D 
10. 15.32 B2 F U2 L B D2 B F2 U2 L' F' D L' F2 B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 R' 
11. 16.43 U D' L B' U L' B U' F L' D2 R' F' U2 L F' L' D' L2 D F2 U' R U' B' 
12. 14.56 R U2 L' D2 B2 U' D F2 L2 U' L' F2 U' D2 R2 F R' L U' F B U F' D2 U



All = 19.79 SD 2.38


Spoiler



Session average: 19.79
1. 21.57[CFOP on yellow. Xcross.] R' U B U2 R B R' B2 F2 D2 F' L' U' F D' U2 B2 D2 R' U D B L' U' B' 
2. 19.16 R' L2 U' D R B U' B' L2 F2 B L' U F' L2 F B L2 R' F' L F R B2 R2 
3. 19.23 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 F' R U' B F D2 B F2 L2 R2 B R' D' U R B' F' 
4. 23.53 F2 U' R' D2 F2 B L' F' B2 L' B' U' L2 R2 D B2 U B' D' L2 B2 D L' B2 U2 
5. 22.94 L B' F2 L2 F2 B L' R2 D F' R' L2 F' D F' R' L2 F B' R' L2 D' F' B L' 
6. 23.73 R2 U' R2 D' B D2 F' B R D L2 F' L2 F B2 R' D L D2 B L2 F U' B' F2 
7. 20.69 R U L2 D' L2 F2 U2 D' L F2 R L B R D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L F B D U2 L 
8. 22.71 D' F' U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F D' L' B2 D R' L2 D2 U' L F B2 R2 F B' U 
9. 17.05 F2 B' U2 F D L' U F2 D2 L U L2 D2 F L U2 F2 D' R' B U' B2 R2 F' D 
10. 18.45 F L2 U2 L' R' U' L' B F' L2 R2 D U B' F' L' B2 D U2 F R L D F D' 
11. 23.17 U' B F' D' R2 U2 L' U' D F R F2 R2 F2 R' U D2 R' B2 R' L2 U' R L' U2 
12. 19.83 B U F2 L' R' D R D' F2 L U D F2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 R' B 
13. (28.13) U2 D B D R2 L U F D U B2 R2 D2 F2 R L2 F2 D' U L R F' R' D R2 
14. 23.53 D' R2 B' F' L2 D' B2 R' L2 F R L' U' R' F' L2 U F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D F' U2 
15. 19.30[CFOP on white.] U R F U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L B D L2 U2 L2 R' D' L2 U' R2 L' D2 B' U R2 
16. 18.33 F' B' R U2 D' L' B' R2 U D B L F U' F2 B D2 F' B2 L' F2 D' U R2 U 
17. 17.02 R F U2 D' R D' F' D L D L U' R' F' D' L F R U2 F D R2 U2 F2 L2 
18. 18.89 U R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' D' R D' R' F B R2 U F2 B L2 F' B' L' F2 D U2 
19. 20.40 U' D F' U' F' B D2 U' F' L' F' R2 D B R L D U' B' U L2 D2 B L2 F2 
20. (13.54) U L R' B' D' R2 U2 F' U2 L' U D2 R D2 R L2 F' R F2 B' R' L D R2 D 
21. 16.60 B' U2 B F U2 D B F' D U' R' D' F L' U' F L U' D' R2 F U2 B R L 
22. 18.60 D' F2 D B2 L2 F' U B R' F D U2 F' U' B L B' U' F' D2 L' D U R D 
23. 15.32 B2 F U2 L B D2 B F2 U2 L' F' D L' F2 B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 R' 
24. 16.43 U D' L B' U L' B U' F L' D2 R' F' U2 L F' L' D' L2 D F2 U' R U' B' 
25. 14.56 R U2 L' D2 B2 U' D F2 L2 U' L' F2 U' D2 R2 F R' L U' F B U F' D2 U 
26. 24.65 F2 B2 U' F' R' F' L' D' F2 D' U2 L B L F B R' L B2 F R U F' U R 
27. 23.94 D L' B U2 B D B2 D2 F' L F L R' B' U' D2 B' F' U2 F R' L' F2 B' R 
28. 20.04 D U2 B' F' R' L2 D' B' L' B D' U B' L B2 F D' B R U2 D2 F' B' L F 
29. 16.53 B' D2 R' B' R L' F D U' B' F2 R D' R2 L2 D U R' D' L' B F' U D2 F 
30. 17.79 F' U' B' R2 F2 U' R U2 L2 R' F U' B' L D2 L2 F B' D2 R L' U2 B' U B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2010)

Average: 14.83
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 12.57
Worst Time: 18.24
Individual Times:



Spoiler



1.	16.72	u=0,d=6 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-2 / ddUd
2.	(12.57)	u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=4,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UddU
3.	17.13	u=-5,d=5 / u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUdd
4.	13.98	u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-2 / UUdd
5.	15.01	u=-1,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=0,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-2 / UdUU
6.	(18.24)	u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=4 / dddd
7.	13.32	u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / d=4 / ddUU
8.	15.46	u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=2 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=2 / dddd
9.	13.55	u=-1,d=4 / u=5,d=-2 / u=6,d=1 / u=4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=0 / dUdU
10.	12.96	u=-1,d=4 / u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=4 / u=3,d=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dddd
11.	16.20	u=-2,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUUU
12.	13.94	u=-2,d=-5 / u=6,d=3 / u=6,d=5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=1 / dddd



EDIT: 11.13 PB single

43.	11.13	u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=0 / d=4 / dUUd


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2010)

pb ao5 and ao12. (this is an average of 25 though i did it in)

(21.81), 15.07, 16.31, 17.96, 15.06, 18.90, 19.10, 19.32, 14.41, 14.06, (14.01), 16.21,

ao12 was 16.65. beat my pb by .05
my ao5 pb was beaten too. the times were (from above) (19.32), 14.41, 14.06, (14.01), 16.21
14.89 ao5
16.65 ao12
very nice. i dont call myself sub17 though. ..i think i'm right on the 17 mark.


----------



## Pusha (Oct 27, 2010)

*6.66 single* (not PB, but still very cool)



Spoiler



Scramble:
L U' F U B2 L' U F B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' L' F L U2 R L U2 L2 D2 U2 F' 

Solution:
y z' x' U' F2 U F D' L' - cross
x R U' R' U Lw' U R U' - 1 pair
R U' R U R2' U' R U - 2 pair
Lw2' U' R U - 3 pair
x' U' R2 U R U' R' U - 4 pair
z' U' Fw R U R' U' Fw' - OLL
U - PLL skip



41 moves - 6.16 TPS



*Average of 12: 9.48*


Spoiler



1. (11.64) R' D2 L' F L2 R B2 D2 U' F U' D B L2 D2 F2 D' U B2 R2 D2 F2 B U2 F'
2. 9.33 U2 R F L2 F' L2 D2 R' U L U2 B R' B2 D2 F D2 R2 B R' F' R U' B' R2
3. 10.55 U' L2 F U R' L' F D2 F' U' R F2 B2 U F B' R2 D R' L' D' B' D' U F2
4. (6.66) L U' F U B2 L' U F B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' L' F L U2 R L U2 L2 D2 U2 F'
5. 9.12 D' L' B D' L' F2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B' U' F U' B' U' F' R' L' B2 U' F2 U2
6. 8.98 L2 B U' D2 F2 R B2 F L' B D2 R2 B2 F' R L U2 B' F R F2 D L2 R2 F
7. 9.06 B L' R F2 U' R2 F2 D' R L' U' F' U' F2 R2 L2 D' R B R2 F R U2 L2 U2
8. 8.39 U' B' D L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R U' L2 U D' F' R' F R' B D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2
9. 10.24 B D2 L2 D U2 R U' R U' F2 L2 F D' L' B R2 B L' F U' D R2 F D2 F'
10. 9.98 B2 D' B U F B L F' D2 F2 D2 L U2 B D F2 U2 B' L2 U' D B F' R2 U2
11. 9.74 L2 R2 U2 R' F' R' D2 R F L' U' D' F D2 B' R2 U2 L' U2 F2 L B' R' D2 F2
12. 9.42 B2 U' D' R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' D F2 R' B L2 F2 B U2 D' B2 R' F' D F' B2


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2010)

Is 9.48 a pb?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2010)

Pusha said:


> *6.66 single* (not PB, but still very cool)
> 
> *Average of 12: 9.48*


 
Very nice! You might be one of the fastest people to use cross on left.


----------



## Pusha (Oct 27, 2010)

joey said:


> Is 9.48 a pb?


 
yes, it is


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 27, 2010)

lol "might" be one of the fastest lolol. Undoubtedly one of the fastest, and as far as I know that's the second fastest avg12.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 27, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.41
1. (13.31) U2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' L' D F2 B' U' F' B U L' D U' F2 R' U2 R' B F' L' F 
2. 17.81 R B' D U2 B2 R F2 R' B L2 F2 D F U2 D R' F2 B' R' B R2 D2 L' U D' 
3. 16.25 U2 F' B2 D U R B R' U2 R2 L2 D' F' U2 F B2 L2 U2 L F' R L U D' L' 
4. 13.32 R2 U R2 U B F U2 R' L B2 L' F' L B U F' D R' L2 F' U' B U2 F2 B' 
5. 16.43 B2 U' D' B F' U F2 U' R L' D R B2 D2 R' F U D B L' B2 U B2 F' U 
6. 15.97 F D' B L2 U L F U' B2 L' B2 F2 R' U' R' D' F B R2 L D L2 F' D2 L 
7. (18.66) D' L R D' R' U2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 F B L' B L2 D2 U2 F B U2 F U 
8. 16.83 F2 U2 D L2 F2 L' R' U2 D2 R2 U2 L D' B' L2 F2 R2 F' D R' L D2 B2 D' U' 
9. 13.83 R B F U L' F' B' L' D B2 D2 B' D2 U2 R U' R' L' U F' R' F2 D2 L F2 
10. 15.16 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' B D' B2 R2 U2 R' B' L2 U2 F B' R' L F' B2 L R U' F' B2 
11. 14.63 F' L2 F L B' R L2 B2 F' L F2 U L' B F2 R' F2 U' D' L B D2 F2 B L2 
12. 13.92 L' F2 R2 L U L2 B' R2 B D2 B L2 D2 U R' U2 D' F2 R U2 R' F' U' L2 B2

Some easy scrambles in there.


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2010)

Who has a faster cross on left avg?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> pb ao5 (19.32), 14.41, 14.06, (14.01), 16.21
> 14.89 ao5


Now this is completely 100% total LAWL.

PB Average of 5: 14.86
1. (13.43) B D' R2 L2 F L' U D2 R2 L' U D' L' B' F2 D U' L F' B' L2 U2 B L' F
2. 14.92 U B' R D' U2 L2 B2 R2 L B D L2 U2 F' L2 U' R' U F U2 L2 R B L2 F
3. 14.24 B2 D2 F' U' R' D' U2 F' U' L U2 R F' D B2 F R' L' F L U' D' B' R' F'
4. 15.42 D F' U2 D L F2 D L' U2 D2 F' R' B' F D R' U2 F' B U L B2 F' L' D'
5. (16.03) U' L' U F' U' L' B' R F2 L2 F L2 U' B U2 D L U R' D2 U2 L' U' L F'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Now this is completely 100% total LAWL.
> 
> PB Average of 5: 14.86
> 1. (13.43) B D' R2 L2 F L' U D2 R2 L' U D' L' B' F2 D U' L F' B' L2 U2 B L' F
> ...


 i literally fell off my chair laughing hahaha


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 27, 2010)

Avg. of 12: *19.91*

1.	18.81	L' U2 B2 R U' R D U L' R' D U F2 L2 B F D2 U L2 R D2 R' F L' U2
2.	21.08	B' F D U B2 D2 U' B' D2 L2 R U L2 D' U' L' U2 B2 F' D2 L' R B F' D2
3.	21.08	B' L2 B' L' R2 D F2 U2 R B L R' F2 D2 U' F' R F L2 B F' R' U' L' D
4.	22.74	B' F2 D' L D2 U' B R D U2 L2 R' B' L R B' F D' R2 B2 F' D' U2 B2 F2
5.	19.24	L2 R' F2 D2 R F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B F' L R' D2 U B2 F' L B2 F' U L
6.	19.34	L R F2 D2 U R' B' D B2 D L2 R2 U L2 D U R2 B' D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D R2
7.	19.02	B2 F L2 B2 F' U F' L' R2 F L2 R2 B R F' U' R2 U' B2 F2 L B R D U
8.	20.07	L D L D' L' R' D U' L' B' F2 L D U2 R B2 F D2 B' F' D L B2 F R'
9.	18.94	B2 L D' R2 F2 R2 B F2 R' B' F U' F' D2 B' U' R U' B R F L2 R2 U' B2
10.	(17.11)	F' D' U2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' B2 F L' F' D' F' L' R' U2 F2 R2 B' F2 R' D' B' F
11.	(22.75)	D2 U' R' D2 U' B' D B D' U L2 F D' U F2 L' R B' D' U2 B F' D U2 F2
12.	18.74	L' B2 F R2 F D' B' L' D U' L2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B F2 U' F2 R2

I wish I had more consistancy...


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 27, 2010)

avg5: 18.45


Spoiler



Session average: 18.45
1. 19.23 (-2,-1) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (4,0) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (5,-4) / (2,4) / (2,-1) /
2. (24.90) (6,3) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-1,6) / (-3,6) / (2,-3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (4,3) / (-4,-4) /
3. 17.37 (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (1,3) / (0,-1) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (5,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) 
4. 18.77 (4,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (4,3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) 
5. (17.05) (4,2) / (-3,-3) / (-5,2) / (4,6) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (0,-4) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0)


----------



## EricReese (Oct 27, 2010)

Beat my AO12 pb by like 4 seconds somehow.. soo close to sub 35

35.71

grrrr...i hate G perms so much (the algs, not recognition)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 27, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2 (both PB's)

3.49 avg12
4.43, 3.91, *2.83, (2.41), (4.69), 2.88, 3.61*, 3.93, 3.00, 3.68, 3.19, 3.47

Bold is 3.11 avg5


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2010)

12.89 OH, LL skip :O

U B R2 D2 F' U' R' U' D' F2 R' B' F U2 F' L2 D' B' D2 U B' U L U2 R'

I think my solution started with this but I can't reconstruct :| I know the last pair was inserted with a R'FRF' thing and then there was a quarter turn AUF.
y2 x U R x U L U R z2
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'

EDIT: maybe this was it
y2 x U R x U L U R z2
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y U' R U R' y2 R U R'
y U R U' R' U R U R'
y' U' R U R' F R' F' R
U'
which would be 2.95 tps?


----------



## izovire (Oct 27, 2010)

3x3 Ao5 = 13.77

11.36, 15.20, (17.93), 14.75, (10.67)

This beat my PB by like a second!! 1st & 5th solve pll skip... 4th solve oll skip


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 27, 2010)

izovire said:


> 3x3 Ao5 = 13.77
> 
> 11.36, 15.20, (17.93), 14.75, (10.67)
> 
> This beat my PB by like a second!! 1st & 5th solve pll skip... 4th solve oll skip


lol 3 skips nice


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 28, 2010)

joey said:


> Who has a faster cross on left avg?


 
me always on left


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 28, 2010)

YESSS: OH avg 5
Session average: 34.58
1. 34.62 B2 U F B D' F D2 L' B2 R' B' R' B L' B' D B2 F U2 L R' F2 D2 F' U 
2. 35.47 R U' F' D' F' D L D L' B' R' U2 L U B L F' L2 B2 F' R' D2 F R2 D2 
3. (32.86) U L2 F' D2 F D B2 U' L B2 R2 F' U2 D' B2 L2 F2 L R2 F2 B' R2 B R' L 
4. 33.67 F' B' L U F' D B' D' F' L2 D' F R' B' L2 F' R2 D U' F B U B2 R' B' 
5. (44.81) L2 F R' B R2 B' L2 B U2 D' R D U' R' F' R B F2 L2 D' R D' U F2 R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> YESSS: OH avg 5
> Session average: 34.58
> 1. 34.62 B2 U F B D' F D2 L' B2 R' B' R' B L' B' D B2 F U2 L R' F2 D2 F' U
> 2. 35.47 R U' F' D' F' D L D L' B' R' U2 L U B L F' L2 B2 F' R' D2 F R2 D2
> ...


 
Fake, you peeled the stickers off.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2010)

joey said:


> Who has a faster cross on left avg?


 
Hasn't Phillip had sub 9? And Tomasz might be faster.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 28, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.44 (σ = 0.65)
1. 9.91 L' R U D' F' L U' B' F2 D2 R U' L2 R F L2 B U' B' F' R' D' L F2 L2 
2. 8.95 L2 U' B' F' U R' L2 F' B' R' F2 U' R2 F B' L B R' U2 L2 R' B2 U' L' R2 
3. 9.64 F' L B U2 D L' F2 R2 L' U2 B2 D R2 D R2 L D L R2 B' F2 R' D' F2 R' 
4. 9.00 L U' F D L2 D2 R L B' R2 U D L B D' U B' L' B R2 L F2 U' F2 B 
5. (12.69) B2 R L' U2 F D F R' F L B' U2 B2 U D' B2 R B2 U2 D2 F B' L B R 
6. 11.11 F R D' U2 F2 B' D2 L' D B2 R2 D2 R B2 D R D2 U2 L D' U2 B' R2 L' U 
7. 9.15 D2 F' R2 U' B2 U R F2 R U' F L' R' F2 B2 D2 U2 B' U' F2 D2 F' L2 F' L' 
8. 9.02 F' R' B' D F L F2 D U2 B L F R2 D' R B R B' L B' D2 B U L' F 
9. 8.87 B2 D U' B' L' U' L U2 F2 D R F' B2 D' F2 D' B D R2 U2 D2 F L2 B L2 
10. 9.14 D' U' F2 U R U' B' D U' B F' L2 B2 D' U B' U2 L' D B' F D2 L F2 U' 
11. (8.80) U' F B R2 D2 B' R U' F' D B' R2 B R2 U D2 L D L' B' D B' U2 B' F2 
12. 9.66 R2 D F' L2 D' R B L D2 F' B2 R' F2 R F' U R' D B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F 





Spoiler



rolled 9.91 and got o:

Average of 12: 9.33
1. 8.95 L2 U' B' F' U R' L2 F' B' R' F2 U' R2 F B' L B R' U2 L2 R' B2 U' L' R2 
2. 9.64 F' L B U2 D L' F2 R2 L' U2 B2 D R2 D R2 L D L R2 B' F2 R' D' F2 R' 
3. 9.00 L U' F D L2 D2 R L B' R2 U D L B D' U B' L' B R2 L F2 U' F2 B 
4. (12.69) B2 R L' U2 F D F R' F L B' U2 B2 U D' B2 R B2 U2 D2 F B' L B R 
5. 11.11 F R D' U2 F2 B' D2 L' D B2 R2 D2 R B2 D R D2 U2 L D' U2 B' R2 L' U 
6. 9.15 D2 F' R2 U' B2 U R F2 R U' F L' R' F2 B2 D2 U2 B' U' F2 D2 F' L2 F' L' 
7. 9.02 F' R' B' D F L F2 D U2 B L F R2 D' R B R B' L B' D2 B U L' F 
8. 8.87 B2 D U' B' L' U' L U2 F2 D R F' B2 D' F2 D' B D R2 U2 D2 F L2 B L2 
9. 9.14 D' U' F2 U R U' B' D U' B F' L2 B2 D' U B' U2 L' D B' F D2 L F2 U' 
10. 8.80 U' F B R2 D2 B' R U' F' D B' R2 B R2 U D2 L D L' B' D B' U2 B' F2 
11. 9.66 R2 D F' L2 D' R B L D2 F' B2 R' F2 R F' U R' D B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F 
12. (8.31) R' F' L' D F' U' F2 U L2 B' R2 B' L B F' R' D' B2 F2 D' F B' D B2 D'


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 28, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average of 12: 9.44 (σ = 0.65)
> 1. 9.91 L' R U D' F' L U' B' F2 D2 R U' L2 R F L2 B U' B' F' R' D' L F2 L2
> 2. 8.95 L2 U' B' F' U R' L2 F' B' R' F2 U' R2 F B' L B R' U2 L2 R' B2 U' L' R2
> 3. 9.64 F' L B U2 D L' F2 R2 L' U2 B2 D R2 D R2 L D L R2 B' F2 R' D' F2 R'
> ...


 
nice another sub-10 avg

and that shows the power of that method that I absolutely suck at because I never practice it


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 28, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average of 12: 9.44 (σ = 0.65)
> 1. 9.91 L' R U D' F' L U' B' F2 D2 R U' L2 R F L2 B U' B' F' R' D' L F2 L2
> 2. 8.95 L2 U' B' F' U R' L2 F' B' R' F2 U' R2 F B' L B R' U2 L2 R' B2 U' L' R2
> 3. 9.64 F' L B U2 D L' F2 R2 L' U2 B2 D R2 D R2 L D L R2 B' F2 R' D' F2 R'
> ...


 

last 5 are 9.00 avg


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> last 5 are 9.0*1* avg



Ficks'd


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Ficks'd


 
fael


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2010)

faiol


floppy qcube avg5
(0) 0.022 0 (0.113) 0.106 => 0.043

edit: less good
(0) 0.022 0 0.113 0.106 0.13 0.153 0.376 0.399 0.021 0.239 (0.475) => 0.156

edit: more fazt
-60:06.29 0.563 1.375 (-60:02.431) 0.114 0.25 1.559 (1.586) 0.251 0.25 1.101 1.295 => -6:01.305


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG!!! This is my first sub-10 avg5 on Pyraminx.

11.06, 10.38, (8.05), 8.52, (13.18)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 8.05
worst time: 13.18

current avg5: 9.99 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 9.99 (σ = 1.07)

Now I just have to see if I can get an official average like that.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 28, 2010)

10.23, 11.44, 14.74, 11.56, 10.91, 14.39, 12.22, 13.18, 14.62, 13.26, 13.88, 13.95

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.23
worst time: 14.74

current avg5: 13.69 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 11.30 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 12.94 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 12.94 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 12.94 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 12.86

Somehow this happened. 2H. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 28, 2010)

6.54
R' F2 R' F2 D' U2 F U B2 R D' F2 L2 D2 B L' B R' L' F2 D' U F2 U' L2
Cross on D

Average of 12: 1.95
1. 1.44 F' U R U2 F' 
2. 2.20 R' F R2 U2 F R' F2 U2 R 
3. 2.10 F2 R' F U' F U F R2 U2 
4. 2.70 R' F' R2 F' R' U2 F 
5. 1.87 U R' U' R2 F U R U' 
6. (4.12) U' F2 R' F R2 F R' F 
7. 2.70 U R' F' R F R2 F2 U2 
8. 1.29 U F' R' U F U' 
9. 2.12 U' R2 F U F' R2 U R U 
10. 1.41 U' R U R' F2 U2 R' F' R 
11. (1.29) F R2 U F' U R F' R U' 
12. 1.60 F U' R' U' R F'

lol.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 28, 2010)

did my first Ao100 today. on the very last solve, i beat my pb by 3 seconds. 

New Pb is 24.71

Ao100 was 38.20



Spoiler



39.41, 33.77, 38.85, 37.53, 29.59, 31.04, 35.38, 43.76, 29.03, 39.86, 36.39, 35.25, 39.76, 43.16, 34.64, 38.59, 34.89, 33.56, 38.44, 52.42, 36.72, 41.46, 37.98, 37.06, 32.44, 37.97, 39.70, 40.78, 29.66, 34.92, 31.31, 45.31, 36.84, 56.63, 30.82, 37.05, 41.94, 35.48, 42.67, 32.34, 32.00, 37.56, 43.04, 47.77, 50.02, 47.34, 34.79, 28.90, 35.44, 38.18, 34.63, 40.04, 40.47, 51.29, 35.24, 44.11, 42.02, 37.36, 39.10, 39.14, 38.20, 53.87, 41.47, 32.92, 42.73, 43.38, 40.90, 34.80, 37.53, 41.57, 35.30, 43.26, 29.60, 39.71, 32.36, 30.29, 35.40, 37.03, 31.70, 42.10, 41.61, 32.32, 37.09, 48.82, 39.35, 41.32, 43.90, 41.24, 30.71, 36.38, 34.07, 34.35, 42.83, 28.80, 36.36, 44.36, 41.99, 42.62, 35.17, *24.71*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 28, 2010)

24.11 new OH single PB


----------



## Shortey (Oct 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hasn't Phillip had sub 9? And Tomasz might be faster.


 
Naaah. Tomasz' avg12 is still 9.55 afaik.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> 24.11 new OH single PB


 
can you stop getting your OH pb faster then my 2H pb? doucheee


----------



## Weston (Oct 28, 2010)

FINALLY.

14.92, 17.68, 14.52, 14.41, 12.72, 15.74, 14.95, 12.90, 16.23, 15.76, 13.87, 14.82 = 14.81



Spoiler



1. 14.92 L2 F' L' R' F U2 D2 F2 L2 D' L R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L' D2 R U' F'
2. (17.68) B' L' B' L U R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 F' D F' U L2 B2 R F U2 F U L F' D2
3. 14.52 D2 F U' R2 L D B2 L' D2 R B2 D' B2 U' B2 F L2 U2 R2 L D F B L' F2
4. 14.41 L2 R2 U L2 D2 L B2 R2 D' B D L' U R B' U F2 R F2 U2 F D' U2 F R2
5. (12.72) R L' D' U B2 F L D U' L R2 U' R' D2 U B L2 R2 F B2 R B' R2 D' R
6. 15.74 U B' D' U2 L2 F' B' U2 F B' D' F2 R L2 D F2 U F U F' D' B2 R2 F U2
7. 14.95 F2 D' B U2 D L U2 B2 F' D2 F2 B2 U R L F' R2 U' R' D' F L2 D' U' L2
8. 12.90 D' L2 F R2 D' R2 L2 U' R' L2 B F' U2 F R2 B' F' R2 F' B' R L2 F B' D
9. 16.23 R D2 R2 F L D R' F' D2 B2 R' F B' D2 U' B2 U' B2 F' U F2 B U' L2 F2
10. 15.76 D B' U B2 F2 U R' U' B' U' B F2 R' D' L R' F2 B D' L2 D F2 B2 D' F
11. 13.87 D B L' R U' D2 L U L U F' D2 R2 L' B2 U' D' R U' L U' B' D' F L2
12. 14.82 U' L2 F B2 R' F2 R2 F B2 R' D2 L2 D R B' D B2 F2 L2 B2 R B F D' F'


All full step.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wat weston


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 28, 2010)

OH single: 27.59
Wasn't that lucky, just a good solve.


----------



## alexcube100 (Oct 28, 2010)

3x3 with feet

Statistics for 10-29-2010 14:21:10

Average: 42.59
Standard Deviation: 2.98
Best Time: 36.38
Worst Time: 49.14
Individual Times:
1.	45.00	F' R D' B F2 R D2 L R2 U2 F' L2 R D2 L' B2 F R D U2
2.	45.03	B' D2 L' R D' U2 R' F2 L' R' U' R B U' F' U' R B' F' R'
3.	41.92	R F U' F' D U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 R D2 L' B2 F U2 R' U'
4.	47.78	F2 D L R D U B2 F' D2 U B2 L2 R' B' L2 R2 D2 U B' D
5.	(49.14)	D R2 D2 B F U F' L D2 F2 R2 B F2 U R2 B' L D B2 U
6.	44.52	B' F' L2 U B F' L2 R B' D U' B2 F L R' D2 U' F' R U'
7.	(36.38)	D U' L' R2 D2 U' R' B F2 U2 R2 D' U' F2 U2 L D2 U' L2 R
8.	39.44	B F2 D2 F L' R2 B2 F L' R2 D U R B R2 D U2 B2 D L
9.	39.09	D' F' R F' L R' D U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 L' R2 B2 R2 U2 R' F
10.	36.70	F L' B F L R' F' D U' F' D' U' R' F2 L2 U B' F' U2 F
11.	44.94	B' F' U' B2 F' L2 F' L B F2 L2 R' B2 U B2 L2 D U L' R2
12.	41.50	L B' D U B' F2 D U' R F2 R B2 U' L' R D2 U2 L' D2 L2


Statistics for 10-29-2010 14:21:21

Average: 38.41
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 36.38
Worst Time: 44.94
Individual Times:
1.	(44.52)	B' F' L2 U B F' L2 R B' D U' B2 F L R' D2 U' F' R U'
2.	(36.38)	D U' L' R2 D2 U' R' B F2 U2 R2 D' U' F2 U2 L D2 U' L2 R
3.	39.44	B F2 D2 F L' R2 B2 F L' R2 D U R B R2 D U2 B2 D L
4.	39.09	D' F' R F' L R' D U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 L' R2 B2 R2 U2 R' F
5.	36.70	F L' B F L R' F' D U' F' D' U' R' F2 L2 U B' F' U2 F

Only 36.38 PLL Skip was nothing else


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 28, 2010)

Not really an accomplishment per se, but I had an LL skip yesterday and another one today. That's fairly unlikely, considering I did 100 or so solves each of today and yesterday.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 28, 2010)

first sub 3.75avg12 pyraminx on cam... fastest avg12 on youtube again... when I get it uploaded xD


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 28, 2010)

New PB everything except Avg5.
::EDIT:: Owait. I lie. Not PB Avg12... :fp ::EDIT::

number of times: 30/30
best time: 12.88
worst time: 25.08

current avg5: 21.75 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5: 17.76 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 20.06 (σ = 2.33)
best avg12: 18.42 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 19.27 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 19.25

PB Single = 12.88


Spoiler



1. 12.88 B U' B R' U D2 R D' L' B' R D' L2 B' D' B U2 L R D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2



Best Avg12 in the 30 = 18.42 SD 1.53


Spoiler



Average of 12: 18.42
1. 18.55 R D2 L' D L2 U' D' L R B F U' D' R B2 D' F' D2 R2 L U D' L' U' D' 
2. 15.48 F2 R2 L2 D B' U' F U2 L U' R U B D R2 U' F' U' B2 R2 F2 U' B' R F' 
3. 19.57 B L' R' F' B2 D U' R2 L F U B' L' R' B' U' B U L U B U2 B U' F' 
4. 19.83 L2 F2 R' B' F L2 F R U' F' D2 U L2 U2 F' B' U2 R2 L B L D' B2 F' R 
5. 17.89 B R2 U' F' R' D2 U R' F2 R F' R U' F2 B2 R D2 F' U2 F L2 U2 D' L' F2 
6. 16.56 D L B2 D2 B' U2 L B2 D U2 R B' D L2 F D U2 B R F' B' D2 R B2 U' 
7. 21.16[Missed the spacebar.] D' F B2 U2 L U' B2 L R2 D F2 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 L F R B2 R' 
8. 18.47 D' L' F2 R' F2 B L F' B R2 L F2 L2 R U2 L2 R U2 D L' D R2 F R F 
9. 18.62 L D B2 L' B' F2 L2 D L2 B' D L' B U R2 D U F D F D2 F2 B2 D F2 
10. (23.20[Suckzorz of a FB.]) B L2 D2 B U' D2 L B F2 R' U2 R' F' R U B L2 B U' D' F' L2 D2 L' D2 
11. (12.88) B U' B R' U D2 R D' L' B' R D' L2 B' D' B U2 L R D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
12. 18.11 U2 R2 D F' R' F2 U' D' L2 B U' R U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 B L F2 L2 U F



PB Avg30 = 19.27 SD 1.89


Spoiler



Session average: 19.27
1. 19.90 D' R2 U L' D' R F R' D' L2 D2 U' F D F' U2 L' R' U B F L' B' U2 F' 
2. 20.14 D2 U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 L' B' L B2 F2 R' F U B F' U2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B 
3. 20.56 D2 R2 F2 L B R2 L' F' B' U R D' R2 B2 L B F2 U2 L2 R2 B' F L2 D' F' 
4. 18.22[CFOP on white.] B2 U' L U L2 F' R' D R2 B U F2 L R' B U2 L D2 B' L' B' R F2 U F' 
5. 18.73 L2 R' F2 B D U' B' F' R' U' F D L' D2 B U' D' B' D2 L R U2 R U D 
6. 18.15 U' L R' F2 B D' B D F2 B2 R2 B' L F2 U R D' L U R' F2 R B U R' 
7. 16.70[CFOP on white. Fruruf OLL. T-perm] B' L2 F' L2 F U' B2 F2 D' U B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R D2 F U' R2 U' B U' R2 L2 
8. 16.90 R2 U2 F' D R2 U' R2 B' L D B2 L' U2 D' F R' U2 F' R B R B2 U D F' 
9. 20.58 F2 L2 U B' R F L' B R' U B2 D F' U F' D2 R2 F' R L2 F2 U' B F' D 
10. 19.56 R2 L2 F L' B' F' U R' U' R2 F L2 U L' D B' F2 U' L2 U R' L2 F B D2 
11. 19.63 L B' D B F' D U' B2 L2 D U' B D2 R' L U F2 L2 D' U' R' U R2 U2 L' 
12. 18.20 R' F D F' U D2 F2 D B' U D2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L D2 
13. 20.44 U2 B2 R B' D' U L2 D2 U2 F U L2 U F B L F' U R F L' B' F' U' F2 
14. 18.55 R D2 L' D L2 U' D' L R B F U' D' R B2 D' F' D2 R2 L U D' L' U' D' 
15. 15.48 F2 R2 L2 D B' U' F U2 L U' R U B D R2 U' F' U' B2 R2 F2 U' B' R F' 
16. 19.57 B L' R' F' B2 D U' R2 L F U B' L' R' B' U' B U L U B U2 B U' F' 
17. 19.83 L2 F2 R' B' F L2 F R U' F' D2 U L2 U2 F' B' U2 R2 L B L D' B2 F' R 
18. 17.89 B R2 U' F' R' D2 U R' F2 R F' R U' F2 B2 R D2 F' U2 F L2 U2 D' L' F2 
19. 16.56 D L B2 D2 B' U2 L B2 D U2 R B' D L2 F D U2 B R F' B' D2 R B2 U' 
20. 21.16[Missed the spacebar.] D' F B2 U2 L U' B2 L R2 D F2 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 L F R B2 R' 
21. 18.47 D' L' F2 R' F2 B L F' B R2 L F2 L2 R U2 L2 R U2 D L' D R2 F R F 
22. 18.62 L D B2 L' B' F2 L2 D L2 B' D L' B U R2 D U F D F D2 F2 B2 D F2 
23. 23.20[Suckzorz of a FB.] B L2 D2 B U' D2 L B F2 R' U2 R' F' R U B L2 B U' D' F' L2 D2 L' D2 
24. (12.88) B U' B R' U D2 R D' L' B' R D' L2 B' D' B U2 L R D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
25. 18.11 U2 R2 D F' R' F2 U' D' L2 B U' R U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 B L F2 L2 U F 
26. 19.55 D U' R2 D2 B F D' F2 B' D2 F B U2 B' U D' L2 D' F L R2 D' U' L R2 
27. (25.08[FAILURE]) R2 U2 B2 F' U R' F' L D' B L' R D' L' U' B F U2 F2 L F U F' L D2 
28. 24.57[NOOOOO!] L2 F B2 L B R2 B' R D L' B R2 U R' F U B' R' F U B' U2 L R U2 
29. 19.26 F2 B U B2 R' F R2 B' R2 D' R F' U' R' U2 L2 B2 L' D' F U2 L U L2 R2 
30. 21.13[*sigh*...] B' D2 F D F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L' B' U L D2 B2 D2 L R2 F' R2 U2 B D F


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2010)

Spoiler



Average: 13.67
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 11.62
Worst Time: 17.98
Individual Times:
1.	14.57	u=5,d=0 / u=2,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=6 / dUdd
2.	13.83	u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=4 / u=2,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUUU
3.	(17.98)	u=-1,d=1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUU
4.	12.59	u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=6 / u=5,d=-4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=4 / dUdU
5.	15.16	u=-5,d=-5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUUU
6.	15.98	u=4,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=2 / d=-3 / dUdU
7.	15.99	u=5,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=2,d=-1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=3 / d=5 / UddU
8.	11.68	u=-5,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=0 / dUdU
9.	11.63	u=-3,d=-5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=5 / dUUU
10.	(11.62)	u=5,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / d=6 / Uddd
11.	12.56	u=-1,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-2 / UddU
12.	12.68	u=4,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUUd





Spoiler



Average: 11.96
Standard Deviation: 0.33
Best Time: 11.62
Worst Time: 12.68
Individual Times:
1.	11.68	u=-5,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=0 / dUdU
2.	11.63	u=-3,d=-5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=5 / dUUU
3.	(11.62)	u=5,d=5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=6 / d=6 / Uddd
4.	12.56	u=-1,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-2 / UddU
5.	(12.68)	u=4,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / dUUd



EDIT: 10.62 single

111.	10.62	u=-4,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=0 / d=-4 / ddUU


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 28, 2010)

2x2: 1.90 (ortega, full step)

Scramble: F U2 R' F' R' F U' F

1st layer: x L'
OLL: y' L' U' L' U R U' L U
XLL: x' R2 F2 R2

Moves: 12, Time: 1.90

TPS: 6,31


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 28, 2010)

Average of 5: 8.48
1. 9.43 L D U R2 L D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F B2 R2 U' B R2 F' U B R2 L' D2 U R2
2. 8.58 L' B2 F2 L' D' R U' L2 F2 D' L B F L' B' D F2 L2 D B L' D R2 L F2
3. (11.98) U2 D2 R2 L' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' F' R' F U D2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 L F R' L' B2
4. (7.42) B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L D' F' U' L' B' L R2 D' L2 F D F' R F' D F U R'
5. 7.44 F' D2 B' D' U' L R2 F2 B' D L2 D F' L' F2 L2 D L' U' R B L' F' B2 U' 

Sub-WR!  All solves non-lucky 

Avg12 was such a fail  Was shaking so much! 
7.82, 9.05, 9.43, 8.58, 11.98, (7.42), 7.44, (13.10), 11.82, 11.08+, 10.62, 9.60 = 9.74
2 counting 7s


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 28, 2010)

just crossed the 40 second barrier! new personal record, 38.30  so happy


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2010)

9.12 3x3 single LL skip 

B L' R D' R' D U2 R2 D' B' F2 L F2 L' R' D' U' R B2 F' R' F R2 F' D'

z y2 L F2 L' F' x2 y' R u' R u2
U' R U R2' U' R
y' U' R U' R' U R' U' R
R U R' L' U L y' U' R U' R'
R' U R y U' R U' R'
U'


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 28, 2010)

Pyraminx

Average of 12: 7.62
1. 8.58 U B L U B U' R' L' l r b
2. (4.15) U' B' L' U L' R L' B r' u'
3. (11.09) U' L R B L' U' L' R' U' l r' b' u'
4. 8.86 U B' R L R' U' L R L l b u
5. 6.55 U L R B' R U' L B R' l' b' u
6. 9.61 R B' L' R L' B' R' U l' r' b'
7. 5.40 U' R' L' R L' U B' L' l r b'
8. 8.47 R L U' R' L' R' L' R r' b
9. 7.58 U' L' R' B U L U' l
10. 7.03 L R' B U' B' R B' L' B' b u
11. 5.81 R' U' B' R' U' R U' R' r
12. 8.30 U B L' U L' R' U R l r'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> Pyraminx
> 
> Average of 12: 7.62
> 1. 8.58 U B L U B U' R' L' l r b
> ...


 
Nice Blake.

Me and bluecloe45 2x2 team BLD over Skype in 11.11 seconds 

Also, 10.96 clock single with a lmaoscramble


115.	10.96	u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=2 / Uddd


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2010)

Square 1 team BLD with bluecloe45 over Skype in 6:21.29. Me solving, but that was a lot better than I thought, because he doesn't even know how to solve a square 1, so I had to call my method whilst solving as well -.-


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 29, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Wat weston


 
Sub 15 OH average


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 29, 2010)

14.48 Ave of 100. :S PB. Most of the times were 12-14 and then there were a bunch of 18s that threw the average way off.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> Sub 15 OH average


 
Do you think I'm stupid?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2010)

5.63 square 1 single

(4,5) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-5) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (-2,1)

I scrambled incorrectly, so I'm not counting it as my PB. I got a cubeshape and full orientation skip, then all I had to do was a double J perm, then a U perm and it was solved.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

So why post the scramble .. :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2010)

joey said:


> So why post the scramble .. :/



Why not? Its an easy scramble anyway, which I tried again and got 34, nearly my PB....


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pyraminx avg12 6.44
Single 2.91
Unfortunately my laptop crashed a moment ago so I've lost the session from CCT. The 2.91 was 7 moves though (3 to finish a tip and do centres, then 4 for a 3 cycle). The average had some nice scrambles, a couple of skips and generally my pyraminx was behaving itself so I got good times


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 29, 2010)

9.97 avg50 3x3 
10.29 avg100


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2010)

8.11 OH single 

R2 U' D2 F2 D F' L' D2 R2 F2 R2 F B2 D2 L' R F B' R F

y’ R2U2L’ y U’R2D
U2R’U’RU2R’UR 
URUR’URUR’
U’ z U’RU2R’U’ 
U’R’ U z’ 
R y RU’R’URU2R’U’RUR’U’ z x U’R

46/8.11 = 5.672 tps

This be a pb. Only two turns that aren't R or U lol


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2010)

That's kind of ridiculous.

I got a 13.63 NL today, and a 13.70 PLL skip.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 29, 2010)

How the **** can you get nearly 6 tps OH?


----------



## Frapdeizer (Oct 29, 2010)

I just put old good core to my 5x5...
1:05.30, 1:09.09, 1:09.67, 1:06.27, 1:01.27, 1:07.90, 1:10.72, 1:03.20, 1:06.81, 1:09.17 - 1:06.94 mean of 10, 1:05.79 avg of 5 and session mean was 1:09.11 (46 solves) heh


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 29, 2010)

3.61 Avg12 LSE. Yay sub4! Now for an Avg50 sub4... or sub4.5...


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 29, 2010)

First average of 100: 17.92 (sub 18 whoo) & new PB single


Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.92
Standard Deviation: 1.94
Best Time: 12.94 (PB)
Worst Time: 21.06
Individual Times:

2 OLL Skips
2 PLL Skips




Spoiler



Statistics for 10-29-2010 17:05:22

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.92
Standard Deviation: 1.94
Best Time: 12.94 (PB)
Worst Time: 21.06
Individual Times:

2 OLL Skips
2 PLL Skips

1.	19.86	L' R' F' U2 L2 F' L R B F' D' U L2 U2 L' B2 D L2 R B' L' B2 U' R B
2.	20.47	U2 L F L U2 R2 U' L2 D F D' U2 B' F' D' B U B U L2 R2 D' F U' L'
3.	13.46	F L R' F U B2 L' R D U2 B2 F R F2 D' U' B F U' F' U R' U' F U2
4.	17.19	L2 B F2 R' B2 L2 B F' L D2 B F L R2 F D2 R' B L R' D F2 L D2 R2
5.	17.86	D' U2 L' F R B L R' D' U2 B2 R D2 U F' L R' D L' R' D U' R D2 B'
6.	19.05	F L' B2 L F R2 D L' R F2 R' B F2 D L2 R D R D U L2 R2 D2 U2 F2
7.	18.91	B2 F' L R D' U' L2 B L2 D U' R F L' R' U F' D' U' B' F' D U R D'
8.	20.75	D U2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 L R2 B D2 U2 R' B F R' B' L2 B R U' F D L' D2
9.	18.96	F D B2 F' U' L' B' F' R' B2 D U2 L2 D' U L' D U2 F D' U2 F2 L D2 B'
10.	15.96	U' L' R2 D2 F' U' L R' U B F' L' R F D L F D' F2 D' B' F D U F2
11.	21.06	B' F' L2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 R' D' U F D2 U' L' R F' D U B' F'
12.	18.53	B' F U L2 D U2 L D2 U R D' L' U L D2 B' L U2 R2 B L2 R' U2 L' R2
13.	17.68	D B2 D2 L R' B' F2 U' L R2 B F' R2 D2 F' L R' U2 B' F' L' D F' D' R'
14.	19.03	L' R D2 U' L R D2 B2 F' R' F' D2 U B2 F R2 B' R2 B' L' B' U' R2 B' F'
15.	17.22	U L2 R U' R' B F' D' U' R D' L B' F L' R' U2 L2 D2 B2 F L' B' L R2
16.	20.97	B F2 L R2 F' D U F' L2 R' U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' B2 L' B2 F R' B2 R' B R
17.	14.44	D F D' B F R' D U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' F U' B2 F2 R F' L2 R' B' F D' L'
18.	20.69	L D' R' F2 L2 R D B2 F L U B2 D' U' B D2 U2 F L' R F D2 B R' U
19.	19.38	L' R' B' D' B F D2 U L' B' F L2 R' D' L' R' D' B' F R2 B' F2 L R2 U
20.	19.80	B F2 R' F' D' U R B2 R D' F L R U L' B' F L' R U' B F L R2 D
21.	17.31	R' U L U' R2 D2 U2 L2 R B F2 U B' F' L2 U2 B U2 B' F L' R D U2 F2
22.	20.31	D2 U' F' U2 L R D' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' D U' B F' L' R B F' D F
23.	18.96	L' B F2 L2 U' B' R B' F2 R B2 U L' D' F U L2 D U L' U' B F2 L B'
24.	15.84	U' L D' B F U2 R' D U2 L' B F L D2 U L U' L2 U' R U' L D L2 F'
25.	15.81	B D2 U2 B F D L' D' U2 F2 D' U L' R2 B' R B L' D L2 U L2 D2 U2 B2
26.	14.71	U' L' D2 U F L2 D U' B' F U F' D' U2 F R D' F' L R' B' F2 R D U
27.	17.93	D2 L2 D2 R U R' B2 D2 U' B D' U' B' F L R D2 U B' D2 U2 L' R' B2 D'
28.	18.71	R D2 B2 R F L2 R2 B2 D2 U' L' B' F' R' F2 L R2 B F2 D2 L U2 L' B F'
29.	18.75	R' D' U' F2 D U' L2 U F' L2 R2 U' F' U' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' U2 L R2 B2 D'
30.	19.03	B' L2 B R' F' R' D2 U2 B2 F' D' U B' L2 R F D2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 R F R2
31.	19.00	F D2 U2 R2 F' R' D2 L2 R' F' R D' U B' F L2 R2 D' U' B' F' L' B2 F U
32.	18.94	R D2 L R D2 L2 R2 U B F2 D U2 L2 B F2 U' L B R2 D2 U' L R' U' B'
33.	17.44	B F L2 D' U R2 F' L R D U2 B' L' R2 D2 F2 R' B D U' F2 D' F' U' L2
34.	18.75	F R2 D U' B2 L R' D B F U L2 R2 D' U2 R D' R' D2 B L' F L' U2 L
35.	19.83	L2 R' U R B2 U L' U2 L2 R F2 U2 L' U2 R B' U2 F R D2 U' L B2 F R2
36.	17.02	L R B' F D' U R' D' B' R D' B L R' D' F' L2 D R' D U2 B2 U R2 F'
37.	18.58	L2 R B F' D U2 R2 U2 L R F2 D2 U F R' B D R F' L2 D' U2 R D U'
38.	19.94	F' D' U L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' U B' F' D F D' R' D' R' B' D2 B' D F2 L2
39.	19.91	L2 R D L' R' F2 L2 B2 L R' U' L R F' D2 U2 B D2 L2 R B F2 U B D2
40.	18.18	D U' L B' L' R2 B2 F2 R' F U2 L R B2 L2 R2 F U2 F2 D U2 B' F' L' R2
41.	18.25	U2 F' D' B' U' L2 U2 B F2 L U B F' D' U B2 D L R D2 B' F L B F2
42.	20.43	D2 L2 R U' L2 B D U L2 D2 F2 D' U2 B F2 L' U2 L R2 B' F' R D2 U2 R'
43.	18.88	D' B' F L' F L' U2 F' L' U L2 R2 F D2 B' R2 U F' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F' R'
44.	18.78	B2 L' B2 F' L' D R' D2 U' L2 R B2 D2 L2 R' U B2 F D U L R2 D' F' L'
45.	16.65	B' L' U' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 F L F2 D U' F2 D F2 D2 U' B U' R F' D B' F
46.	17.61	L2 B2 D' U L2 D2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 R' F' L' B F' L2 R' B2 L' R' B F' L2 B'
47.	20.06	B' F L' B2 F2 L' B2 F2 D U' B2 U2 B L' R' B D' F2 L2 U B' L B2 L U
48.	18.34	L2 R D F' D2 U' L2 F R2 D R' U2 B2 F' L2 B D2 U B2 F L U L' R2 U2
49.	19.50	D B' L2 U L R B F2 R' B' L R2 B F R' B2 F2 L' U' B' R B2 U L2 R'
50.	16.15	F2 L R2 B F2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' U F2 D' F2 U L' R B' R F2 U2
51.	19.02	F D' L' F' R D' U2 F' L B2 R2 U' F' D' F D2 U2 F2 D B F U2 F' L2 U
52.	19.11	F2 L2 R' B F' D2 R' B2 R D' B2 U R B' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D2 R D' U L2 U
53.	15.25	R' F L R' D' U F U' L2 D' U2 B' L B F' R2 U L D' L' B2 D2 L2 R B
54.	18.61	D2 U' B2 L R2 F' D2 F2 L' R' U2 L R B F2 D' U2 R B2 F L2 R' D2 B2 F2
55.	19.06	U2 L2 R2 D L' R D2 U2 L D2 B2 F' L2 R B2 L U2 L2 D' U2 F L' B F2 U
56.	15.96	U' R B' L2 B' L R2 U' L2 R2 D U R' D' U B' F' R' D U B' F R2 U2 B
57.	16.90	F2 R' B F L' B' L2 B L' R2 B' F2 L' D' U B L R2 U' B2 R F2 L2 R2 U'
58.	16.52	B' F U' L' R B L B2 F U B' U F' U' L' R' D2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L' D' L2
59.	18.21	L' B' F' L F2 D' B' L2 D' B2 F' R D2 F2 L R' D' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' R' D2
60.	13.43	L2 R B' F' D2 U' L' B' F' R D U2 B F L2 R' B F L' R F' L2 U2 F' R2
61.	15.78	B2 F2 D' F D' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U F' L2 R' B2 F' R F' D2 L R2 B' F2
62.	15.53	B' L R2 D' L R' B' R2 D U2 B F2 R2 D L R2 D2 F L' U B2 D2 U2 L' F2
63.	21.00	L2 R B L B2 F' R D2 U B' F' D U2 B2 F L' R2 D' U B2 F' D' U' L2 D2
64.	18.84	L' R B2 D' U L R F' D' U L R2 U F D2 U2 L R D2 U' L2 B' F D2 R
65.	14.68	D U' L2 R' D U B R D2 B' L2 R' D F2 D' U' R B' F' L' B' U L' R' F
66.	14.66	L R2 B L R2 F2 L' R2 B2 F R D2 U B F' L R B2 U F' D2 U' B R2 U'
67.	17.13	L2 R D2 U' R B F' L' R' F R D' L D2 B L' B' L B' L' U2 F' L2 B2 U
68.	15.81	B F' U2 R2 U B2 L' B F2 L2 U' L D2 U' F' L2 D' L' R' B' F R D U F
69.	19.84	L' R2 F2 D' U2 R' D2 L' D' F R D U2 L' R' F D2 U F R F D' B2 F2 U2
70.	17.58	L U2 R F' R' U' F D2 U2 B R2 D' B F D' U B2 F' L' R D' U2 L' U' B2
71.	16.02	F' D2 U' B2 D2 U2 R F' L2 U' L2 R' U2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' L U B' R' D' L2
72.	17.83	U2 L2 R2 D U2 B' D' U2 R' D L R' F' D2 U2 B L R2 B' F D2 U2 L' U L
73.	12.94	B' F' D' L' U2 L2 D' U2 F2 L R B D2 U' L B2 F' L2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U2 L2
74.	18.72	D2 F' L' R2 D' R2 D2 U2 B' F R D2 B2 D' L' B' D2 B2 F L' R' D2 F' D2 U2
75.	15.55	R F2 R' U F2 R' D' U2 L F2 D U2 B' L B' F2 L B R B F L F R2 U'
76.	17.88	D' L2 F' U' B2 R2 B F D' L B' L R' U2 B2 R2 B' U' L' B' L B' F' D L2
77.	20.03	D' U R2 F L R' U' B2 D2 U B' L2 R2 U L' D' R2 D2 U L R D2 U2 L' R2
78.	15.43	D B D' B' F2 L' D2 U L R F2 R2 B' L' D U' L R' D2 U2 L' B2 L R2 F'
79.	19.13	D' R2 B' F2 R F U2 B F' L' D2 U B' L R U L B' F2 R' U2 B' U R2 B
80.	21.02	R2 D2 L2 U2 L' D L2 R2 F' U' L' R2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F L' R B2 F2 R' F' L'
81.	16.43	L R2 B' U B2 F' U B2 F2 U' L R2 D2 U F D' F2 D' L' R B2 L R2 B' F'
82.	19.97	B F2 D' U' B2 U B' L2 R U2 L2 B2 R U' L2 R F2 L' D' U R2 B2 R' U' F'
83.	15.83	R2 U2 L2 D U' L B' L' R' D2 R' F2 D' U' B U2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L' R'
84.	17.19	D' B2 L R' D B F2 D2 U' R D L' R2 F D U L' B2 U L2 B F' L' D2 U'
85.	18.11	L2 R D' R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L D B F2 R2 B' U' R U' B2
86.	18.77	U' L' R D' B2 F D' B' L2 B2 F' L R' D2 L R D2 B L2 R2 D L' B2 D2 U'
87.	19.94	L D L R' U' B2 F R U2 R2 U' R F U2 R2 U R D U B' F' D2 U2 L U2
88.	19.28	R B2 F L' F D2 B2 F' D2 L' B2 U' F2 L' R2 U' L R' B' U' B F2 L' B2 F2
89.	17.88	L D2 F' D2 U B2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U' B2 D2 B2 F' L B2 L2 R
90.	16.88	D L B D B2 F R B2 R U L2 R2 B2 R2 U F' L' R' U2 F D' U2 B R B2
91.	19.03	D' B2 F' U' F2 L B' D U B' L2 B D2 U' L' R D2 F2 D R D R' D F2 U2
92.	16.16	D U2 B2 D2 U B2 D U' B U2 R' D B2 L R' B L2 R2 D2 L2 R' D' U' R U
93.	15.80	D F' D' U B F' D F2 U L2 F L R F D2 U R' U F R2 B F' L2 R2 U2
94.	21.00	L2 D U B2 D' B F' R2 D L F2 D U' L2 U2 B' F L R U2 B' D U L F'
95.	18.55	F' U' B D' L' R U' R2 B2 F L2 R' U2 F' D F' L2 R D U B' D' U' R2 B2
96.	13.72	L R2 F D' U2 R2 F' R B F2 D2 U2 B R' B2 D U' B2 F2 L2 R2 D' B L D
97.	19.15	B2 F' L R D' U L U' B2 F R D' L R B' R2 F2 D U L' B2 D' R' B' F
98.	14.05	L' R2 U L U2 F' U2 R' D B' L' B2 F L' D2 U' B L2 R2 D L' U' B' F2 L2
99.	18.90	U' L D2 U' B D2 U R D2 U F' L2 R' U' L' D' B' F R2 U2 L D R' D R'
100.	17.28	L' B2 D' F2 L' F D2 U L' D2 F' R2 B2 F2 D2 U R' F' D U2 L R2 D' F' U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2010)

Frapdeizer said:


> I just put old good core to my 5x5...
> 1:05.30, 1:09.09, 1:09.67, 1:06.27, 1:01.27, 1:07.90, 1:10.72, 1:03.20, 1:06.81, 1:09.17 - 1:06.94 mean of 10, 1:05.79 avg of 5 and session mean was 1:09.11 (46 solves) heh



0.0


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 29, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> 8.11 OH single
> 
> R2 U' D2 F2 D F' L' D2 R2 F2 R2 F B2 D2 L' R F B' R F
> 
> ...


 
That is amazing.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2010)

> How the **** can you get nearly 6 tps OH?



It's 6tps average. The EO cross has slower tps while the f2l and the ll is faster. Most of the solve is 2gen so if you look ahead well you can spam the entire f2l almost continuously (save the little pause the z cube rotation gives you). 

6 tps in general isn't that fast. A lot of well practiced OH people can do U perms in like a second, which is 11 tps already. The 2gen in the f2l isn't that much different. It's just RU stuff.


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 30, 2010)

1.86 Pyraminx solve 

U' R U R' U' r' b'


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 30, 2010)

YESSSS!
11.67 SINGLE! 
Full step with forced OLL skip! NEW PB! And it's NL, which OWNS.
With my new GuHong that I just got in the mail today!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2010)

0.01 ao∞ on computer magic.

Attachment: Change it to a .swf file and then open it. It is amazing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2010)

12.79 comp 3x3 single non lucky


----------



## Faz (Oct 30, 2010)

So I got a Dayan today

31.02, 38.30, 40.52, 37.50, 29.46, 38.90, 41.49, 48.47, 33.98, 37.91, 32.88, 36.33 = 36.88


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 30, 2010)

At a cube meet today:

11.80 3x3 single
6 move OLL with forced PLL skip.

0.96 2x2 single
Randomly lucky, but I don't really care.

Although I didn't actually do any averages in the 6 hours I was there, I was averaging 15s on 3x3 for a while.


----------



## joey (Oct 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> So I got a Dayan today
> 
> 31.02, 38.30, 40.52, 37.50, *29.46*, 38.90, 41.49, 48.47, 33.98, 37.91, 32.88, 36.33 = 36.88



wut

I expect sub 35 video soon. (avg5 or sub30 single)


----------



## aronpm (Oct 30, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 0.01 ao∞ on computer magic.
> 
> Attachment: Change it to a .swf file and then open it. It is amazing.


 
I don't believe you did an infinite amount of solves. Stop lying Ben.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> So I got a Dayan today
> 
> 31.02, 38.30, 40.52, 37.50, 29.46, 38.90, 41.49, 48.47, 33.98, 37.91, 32.88, 36.33 = 36.88


Why is yours so nice  Mines still breaking in

12.68, 13.01, 13.21, 11.77, 11.76, (9.61), 12.98, 11.89, (17.13), 13.86, 11.67, 10.83, = 12.37
Red cross


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm starting to practise 3x3 again with my new Guhongs. Started really badly with a 17.xx avg12 but got better through the session (250 solves) and got this a few solves from the end. All non-lucky. I rolled with a PLL skip 14.02 

*Avg12 13.61*

1.	(12.08)	L' R' U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 L' B' R' U L' R' D U' B' D' B' D2 U F'
2.	12.84	L' D F' L' R F D2 F2 U B' F2 D2 U' L B2 F D L' B F' R2 B' F' R' D'
3.	12.56	U' F' L2 F D2 U2 B2 L' R D' U L R2 F' L2 U2 B R B2 L U B' D' L2 R
4.	(16.77)	U R2 B D U' B' F' U R' B F2 D2 U2 L D' F U2 R B' F2 R2 F' L R' U
5.	14.41	B R' F R' B2 F2 L F2 L' R2 D U' B2 L2 B2 F L2 D U L B' F R' D' B2
6.	14.02	R' U2 B F' D B' F L' R B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L R2 B D U' L2 B R2 D' U F
7.	14.38	R2 U' B' F R D2 U2 L R2 F' R B R2 U2 L' R D' U2 L B2 R2 U2 F U R'
8.	13.93	B F D2 U B F D' U L R F' L B F R' F' D2 L F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 F2
9.	12.68	L R2 B R2 D' U2 R2 B D2 U' L' R2 D2 U2 B D F' U2 L' R2 D L R2 F2 R'
10.	14.25	U F' D2 B2 L B F L U2 B F' L2 B U' L' U B2 F2 L' R B F2 D' U B
11.	13.44	L2 U2 L' D2 U' R B F' L R2 F2 D L' D U F R' B2 F2 D U' L2 R' B R'
12.	13.56	R B D2 U2 L B2 D U F R' D2 F L R2 F2 L U2 F U B F2 D2 B L R2


----------



## Shortey (Oct 30, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.03
1. 14.83 L' D2 F L' F2 L2 D2 B' F2 U R' F2 U' L' B2 U B D2 U2 F' D' R' F' L' B' 
2. (12.40) D B' U' B' F' U2 D2 R' U' R F' R' F R2 B2 F' R B2 D' R' F B' L D2 L' 
3. 15.80 L R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R F L' R' B' U' D2 L R2 D' U L F' B' D2 F2 D' B2 
4. 17.40 F' L B' R B2 D2 B2 U D' B2 R2 B U2 R U' R' B D2 F' D' U' B' L2 F B' 
5. 14.56 F2 U B R2 F2 R2 U2 D' F R F' D B2 F2 D R F D L F2 U' D' L' D2 F' 
6. 15.56 F R B2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D R2 L' B2 F2 U D2 F D' B R' F D 
7. 15.67 F B' U F U R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U' D' B D2 B' R2 D R B2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' L' 
8. 15.87 B2 R B' R2 L B2 R' L2 U F2 L R B R' D B' D L B D2 U2 L' R2 F U2 
9. (17.93) F L' R2 B2 F2 L' F' L2 B' L' U D2 B U2 B2 L' F D2 U' B' F' D2 L F' B2 
10. 12.93 L2 F2 B D2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 L U F' D' F D L U2 F' L' F U2 D' R' L' D' 
11. 12.82 D U2 F2 D2 U B' L' B D2 R2 B F' R' B R' U2 L2 D2 F' D' B F2 R U L' 
12. 14.86 D U' F R' L' D L B' D R' L B2 R' L2 F' R' B' R B2 U' F L' R2 D R


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 30, 2010)

11.47 NL Single. R2 D' R' B F' U2 R' F2 D R F2 R' L D' L' D B' F2 D2 F U L2 F' D2 U2 

3 move cross, easy F2l, Sune and T perm. Can't remember my solution though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2010)

ok in the race to sub15 thread i got this EXACT SAME average of 12
times are

16.02, 16.64, 19.88, 15.95, 15.69, 17.96, 14.59, 16.79, 18.30, 19.69, 14.84, 11.77

16.65 average of 12 there. the 11.77 was pll skip

the times i got previously before that average of 12

14.99, 19.53, 16.43, 16.44, 16.36, 16.51, DNF(19.42), 18.00, 15.80, 11.77[pll skip], 15.59, 16.84

Dnf was a pop. the Pll skip was just pwn =D. used my brothers haiyan because my other GH is feelin bad and i dont wanna open my new GH until a few days before comp..but nonetheless very nice

ties my pb average somehow 

number of times: 11/12
best time: 11.77
worst time: 19.53

current avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 16.65 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 16.65 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 16.65 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 16.21 

freaky..same average..and same time on the pll skip.

accomplishment=2 sub17 ao12


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 30, 2010)

FIRST SUB-20 AVG50 EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

also PB avg5 and avg12  

number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.01
worst time: 27.28

current avg5: 18.43 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 18.22 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 19.03 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 19.03 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 19.95 (σ = 1.76)



Spoiler



1. 19.66 R U2 L2 R' D2 U B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R' D' L' F' D2 L' U2 L2 D B' L2 D2 F D2 
2. 21.95 D B2 R B' F D L' B U' D' F2 L' F B' D U L' D2 F2 B2 L F2 U2 B D' 
3. 22.45 L2 R F' B2 D' B' U2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F2 B' R2 B R B' U L2 D' 
4. 19.51 D2 L U2 D R2 D F2 U F U F' R' U2 F2 R' U L F U2 R B2 U2 D2 F2 D2 
5. 18.53 R U' D B R2 L2 D2 B2 U F' D' L' R U2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 D' F L' D R2 B 
6. 18.73 R L' U' L F R2 U D F2 B L' U2 L' U R' U R2 D' U' L2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 
7. 21.23 D' L U2 D2 B' U D' F2 R' U2 B' F U' F B' D R' B' U2 F2 R2 U F' L' U 
8. 22.44 R' D2 R2 F B L' U2 L' R' D' U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D F L R2 U D L2 R' D' 
9. 16.93 L B2 R D F2 L' R' D2 B' U' D' B2 U2 R B2 F2 L U L U' D L F2 R2 L' 
10. 18.96 D2 R U' B2 U' F2 B D L' F D2 L2 B2 D' R L2 D2 B R U' R' L' D2 R2 F' 
11. 19.79 L2 U' R' B R2 B D' R B2 U D2 B2 F U' R2 L B' D' L2 U2 D' R' L B2 U' 
12. 20.18 U' R F L U' D L' B2 D2 L R D' L' B2 F D2 U' L2 R F R2 F' B R2 L' 
13. 21.00 L D F2 L2 U F' R' L2 F' R U' R B' D B2 R' U B2 D' B D R L' U L2 
14. 23.39 D2 L2 U D2 R' F' D2 U' F' B2 U B2 U2 L2 R F2 L F' R U D L2 F U2 D 
15. 16.96 L F' D' L2 F' U2 D B2 U2 R' D' L' D' R L D L2 F' B' L U D B2 D2 F 
16. 20.39 L U2 D2 B F2 L R2 D' L R U D2 F B2 D2 R' L2 U2 D L B2 R2 B' D2 B 
17. 19.61 F' U' L F2 L D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B U L2 D' F R U' D' R D' L U2 B' R 
18. 19.38 L2 U2 B' D F2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 D R2 F U2 B D F' R F2 B' L2 D' F2 B2 
19. 18.13 B U' B' U F2 L' B2 D' F R L D R2 D L R' D' R' B D2 R' B' R2 D2 R' 
20. 21.15 R2 L' F L' D B' R U' F L B F' D F' U D' R B' L U' B L' D U R2 
21. 19.34 U D B2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 B' L2 U R2 L2 F2 R' D2 U' R' B' F D' R' F2 U 
22. 17.84 D L' D R D' U R' L2 B2 D U' F' L' U2 F D' R2 D' U2 B' D' R2 D L' B 
23. 21.85 B2 R2 D' F B D' L U2 B' D R2 F B L R F' U D B' U R' U B2 L2 R2 
24. 20.52 F2 B2 L' D F' B D2 L2 B F2 D' L D U2 F2 R2 D' F' D2 U2 R' U B2 F' L' 
25. 24.38 B D L2 R' B2 U' D2 R2 L' F2 R D' U B L2 B2 U' F B2 D R D2 L' R B' 
26. 23.05 R' U' F2 D2 F' U' D F D L2 U' F2 B U' F' L U2 D' L F B' D2 U2 F R' 
27. 18.29 L2 R' U B' U B2 R D2 B' L' F2 U R' F2 L2 B R2 D L F' R U2 L R F2 
28. 19.22 F L' D' B2 L' R' U R' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R' L' F2 B2 U B D R F' B2 R U' 
29. 21.72 L2 B F L2 U' F D2 B L U2 R' F B R U2 D2 R U' F2 B D2 U' R D B2 
30. 20.41 L B' D' R' D B2 D L' D' F' B2 R U' L2 F2 U' B2 D R' U D2 F' D F' U' 
31. 19.15 R F U2 D' F' B2 L2 F2 D L' R' B F R2 L B R' U' F U' L U2 R' L2 U 
32. (16.01) D L' U L2 F2 B L2 F' R B' D2 L' U B' D' L2 U R L2 F' U' R2 B' D' R 
33. 19.70 F2 R' U' F' U D2 L2 D' F2 U' R' D2 L' R F2 D2 L' U' R' D2 R2 U R L' U2 
34. 19.96 D' B' D' R D2 R' U' R F' R2 D2 B2 U B' L D F' U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B 
35. 20.06 R2 U B' D2 U' L' R2 B' L2 D' R' B2 F' L B2 R' F2 B2 U D' R' U L B' F' 
36. (27.28) D2 F' D U F' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' U' D2 F R2 L U2 L B' R2 U F2 U2 B' 
37. 22.76 D' F' L R' F' B U2 R B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F' U R U R F D L R2 U2 B2 U' 
38. 19.04 D2 R' F' L B2 U2 R B F2 L F2 U' R U' D2 B' U' R L U D' R2 B' R' D2 
39. 20.08 F D2 L D' B2 D' B' F2 D2 U' B' R' L F' D2 B' D L F2 D' F D2 R2 U2 L2 
40. 19.96 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' F' B D2 B2 R' U2 L B' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 F' U2 B' F R L 
41. 19.46 D' U' F L' F L D F' U' D R2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' F' L' R F L' D2 U' B D' 
42. 22.99 L' R' F2 B2 D U2 R B' D F B2 D' F2 D U' R D L2 B L U2 F2 B' D' F' 
43. 19.07 B' L U2 F L' F L' R2 D' F L2 F' D R2 D L2 D' U2 L U2 L F' U F' L2 
44. 19.70 F' R B' L' B F R' U' B' F D2 F2 R' U' L' F2 U R D' R L2 D2 R B' R' 
45. 17.50 D L2 B' F2 L R2 B D U2 R L' B2 L' D2 L R D2 B D2 R B L' D2 B' L 
46. 16.71 R B2 F R2 U F' D B2 R2 F2 L2 R B R L2 U' L' F2 R' B' L2 U2 F R U 
47. 19.26 B U D L' D B' D2 B2 R D' R L' U F L2 D' F' D' L B' F2 D U2 B R 
48. 18.38 R L' D' R2 F' D2 U' B2 F L R' U' R' D2 L2 B D R B2 L' R F2 D U F 
49. 18.80 F' U2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 F L D' U2 R' D R D U R' B D U F' D L U F2 
50. 18.10 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D B D2 L' R' F2 B U2 L F U' D' F' L' F L U2 D2 L' R'



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Shortey (Oct 30, 2010)

Average of 5: 12.87
1. 12.61 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 U R' U' B L U2 F B' D2 R' F' B L' B' D U2 B D' L' D 
2. (15.87) R' D' U2 B R2 L' D F2 B' R2 U2 R' L F2 R B' R' L' F' L' D U2 F R L2 
3. 11.55 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' B U2 R2 L D F2 L' U F' D F B L2 F B' D2 U R 
4. 14.45 U L U2 R' U2 R U L2 U R' U B2 R' D2 U R2 B L' F2 D2 B U R2 U' B' 
5. (10.49) U2 B2 D2 L' B' L' D' L U R2 F' U B2 U R' D2 B U2 L B2 F2 R' F' L D'

2 skips.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I don't believe you did an infinite amount of solves. Stop lying Ben.



So do you also think that Harris Chan is a liar?


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, today for my effective speaking class we had to do an informative speech. I decided to teach the class how to solve a Rubik's cube. Of course, no one got it in the span of 30 mins., but my instructor was very impressed at my tutorial. 

Also, I did a 19.08 solve in front of the class. Very good time for me, especially with my nerves.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> So do you also think that Harris Chan is a liar?


 
In that contest, the rule was: The maximum of attempts is ∞. And not: You have to do ∞ attempts.


----------



## alexcube100 (Oct 30, 2010)

3x3 with feet

Yeahhhhhh, Sub 42 !!!

Statistics for 10-31-2010 17:06:01

Average: 41.95
Standard Deviation: 3.59
Best Time: 29.33
Worst Time: 1:03.70
Individual Times:
1.	43.56	L F L2 B' R' D U2 L' R2 D' U' L2 R2 D U2 F D U' B F
2.	43.61	F2 U F2 D2 U2 B F2 R F2 D2 L2 D' L B L R D2 R D' U
3.	44.12	F D2 R' U F2 D' U2 L B F2 L' R2 B2 D R' B2 D' B' R2 F
4.	(1:03.70)	R F D2 L2 R' U' F2 U' F L' U B R B L2 R B' F' L2 U
5.	40.47	B F R' U B L U2 B2 F2 D2 F L U' L2 D' U2 L' R' F L
6.	40.73	L2 R B2 L D' B2 F' D' U' L B2 F L' R2 D U' L2 R2 U2 L'
7.	46.92	B F2 D B2 U F2 L R2 F D' L' F2 U' B L' R B2 D' L2 F
8.	31.36	B L R' U' B2 F R' F L' R2 F' L2 U2 B R F' U' R2 U B
9.	43.86	R B D U2 F D2 U' B' F' U' F L' R D' U2 B2 L2 U F' U2
10.	42.83	U' B F' D2 L2 R F' D2 F2 U' L B2 R D L R2 U2 L' R' D
11.	42.06	F2 D2 F L2 B' R B F L' R2 U2 B2 R' F D' U2 R' B F2 D
12.	(29.33)	F' U B2 F R B R' D2 U' B' L B F' D' U' B L' R' B' F'

Of 5

Statistics for 10-31-2010 17:06:18

Average: 38.75
Standard Deviation: 4.05
Best Time: 29.33
Worst Time: 43.86
Individual Times:
1.	31.36	B L R' U' B2 F R' F L' R2 F' L2 U2 B R F' U' R2 U B
2.	(43.86)	R B D U2 F D2 U' B' F' U' F L' R D' U2 B2 L2 U F' U2
3.	42.83	U' B F' D2 L2 R F' D2 F2 U' L B2 R D L R2 U2 L' R' D
4.	42.06	F2 D2 F L2 B' R B F L' R2 U2 B2 R' F D' U2 R' B F2 D
5.	(29.33)	F' U B2 F R B R' D2 U' B' L B F' D' U' B L' R' B' F'

The 29.33 was OLL skip, the 31.36 was FullStep!
GOGO sub40 !!!


----------



## joey (Oct 30, 2010)

aka lolben is dumben.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 30, 2010)

17.61 average of 75
PB 16.01 average of 5 (so close to sub 16)
I would have done 100 but im kinda tired now.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 30, 2010)

4x4 Single PB: 53.65. No parity and OLL skip.


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 30, 2010)

16 sec solve followed by a 14 sec solve :tu


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes said:


> In that contest, the rule was: The maximum of attempts is ∞. And not: You have to do ∞ attempts.


 
Right, you can DNS the rest... but that's not possible on an average.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 30, 2010)

23.25 new PB )))

Also, i celebrate my 1 month of cubing today


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 30, 2010)

Average of 5: 2.73
1. (4.81) R' F R2 U F' U R2 U 
2. 2.53 R2 F' U' R' U2 F R U2 
3. 3.19 F2 R' F' U F' R F' R2 U 
4. (1.35) U' R F R2 U2 
5. 2.49 F U R' F2 R U' R U2 F U'


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 30, 2010)

Epic Win, Joker. (pg. 1565 at the very bottom)


Well, I just did my first O.H. TIMED avg of 5. 1:22.xx....YES! (amazing for my first)

I practice OH, but never timed myself


----------



## plechoss (Oct 30, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Average of 5: 12.87
> 1. 12.61 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 U R' U' B L U2 F B' D2 R' F' B L' B' D U2 B D' L' D
> 2. (15.87) R' D' U2 B R2 L' D F2 B' R2 U2 R' L F2 R B' R' L' F' L' D U2 F R L2
> 3. 11.55 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' B U2 R2 L D F2 L' U F' D F B L2 F B' D2 U R
> ...


WAT


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2010)

Me and bluecloe45 _Roux_bik's cube team BLD over Skype in 5:40.80, me calling


----------



## Frapdeizer (Oct 30, 2010)

5x5 avg of 12 - 1:03.20, 1:06.81, 1:09.17, 1:08.83, 1:07.91, 1:10.91, 1:01.72, 1:06.16, 1:07.03, 1:07.28, 1:04.14, 1:03.86 - 1:06.44, and ridiculous thing about it is that my best mean of 10 is 1:06.57.
So as I said long time ago, "the only thing I need is good 3x3 phase..."
plus I'm very very happy to get sub 1:06.50


----------



## Truncator (Oct 30, 2010)

Frapdeizer said:


> 5x5 avg of 12 - 1:03.20, 1:06.81, 1:09.17, 1:08.83, 1:07.91, 1:10.91, 1:01.72, 1:06.16, 1:07.03, 1:07.28, 1:04.14, 1:03.86 - 1:06.44, and ridiculous thing about it is that my best mean of 10 is 1:06.57.
> So as I said long time ago, "the only thing I need is good 3x3 phase..."
> plus I'm very very happy to get sub 1:06.50


erm... wtf.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 31, 2010)

> Average of 5: 12.87
> 1. 12.61 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 U R' U' B L U2 F B' D2 R' F' B L' B' D U2 B D' L' D
> 2. (15.87) R' D' U2 B R2 L' D F2 B' R2 U2 R' L F2 R B' R' L' F' L' D U2 F R L2
> 3. 11.55 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' B U2 R2 L D F2 L' U F' D F B L2 F B' D2 U R
> ...



Crazy. This is the type of time I'd expect from myself after I finish 1LLL. What are your splits? Your last layer must be insane.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

Me and bluecloe45 4x4 team BLD over Skype me calling, 13:52.44


----------



## chris w (Oct 31, 2010)

OH a100 30.95, with a 18.52 oll skip


----------



## Forte (Oct 31, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Average of 5: 12.87
> 1. 12.61 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 U R' U' B L U2 F B' D2 R' F' B L' B' D U2 B D' L' D
> 2. (15.87) R' D' U2 B R2 L' D F2 B' R2 U2 R' L F2 R B' R' L' F' L' D U2 F R L2
> 3. 11.55 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' B U2 R2 L D F2 L' U F' D F B L2 F B' D2 U R
> ...


 
wtf norway


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 31, 2010)

sub-40 3x3 with Ortega method

Average of 12: 39.03
1. 32.76 F2 R L' D2 F' L2 F U' B U' D L D2 U R' D R' B L' D' U' L2 F' B' L 
2. 41.52 B D L D' F' U' B R' D F R U L' U' F' D F2 U' D2 F B D2 F' U2 L2 
3. 40.09 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 U D2 L2 U L2 D2 L R D' B R2 F D2 F L U' R B R' B' 
4. 36.46 B' L2 U' L2 D' U R' D2 L' U' F2 L2 B D2 U2 F R' D2 B2 D' F2 D2 R' D' R 
5. 45.36 D2 L R' D2 R' D U R2 L U R2 F' U' B2 U' B' F R' B2 L R2 D' F' L2 F' 
6. (32.49) L2 F2 U R' F2 B R D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R' B F D' L2 R' D' L2 F2 D' B' R' 
7. 36.47 L2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 U L' D2 R2 F' L B2 R' U' R2 B' U L' R U D2 B 
8. 36.92 R' U B2 F D U2 L2 U F' L' U2 B2 R2 D U' F2 U D' L2 U2 D2 B2 L' R' B2 
9. 38.12 R' L' D U L2 F B' R F R F' D' B2 D B2 U2 F' R' F L2 D' U R L2 B2 
10. 40.76 L2 B2 R' D R' F R' U2 R D R L U2 F L' D2 L2 U' R2 F R2 L B2 U L2 
11. (46.20) U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L U D' F' D L2 R2 F' L R F' U' D2 B2 F2 L2 D' 
12. 41.84 L F U F' B2 U2 B2 D L2 D F2 L F' D2 U' L' B' F L2 F B2 R' B D' F2


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 31, 2010)

2.16, 1.39, (0.97), 2.58, 2.16, 1.82, (2.83), 2.78, 2.52, 2.26, 1.86, 1.91 = 2.14
PB


----------



## ahmedkl (Oct 31, 2010)

3X3 Avg of 15 40.99sec 
41.93 *49.42 * 37.94 41.80 44.57 43.49 44.27 36.94 *32.80* 36.39 45.06 39.80 41.10 44.33 35.02	
and Avg of Best 10 38.72


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2010)

I made a sim that randomly mixes up the color scheme every solve. Best avg with it:

9.764 9.412 11.232 11.341 10.04 12.922 10.756 11.109 (21.287) 10.155 (8.346) 11.466 => 10.82


----------



## Shortey (Oct 31, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Crazy. This is the type of time I'd expect from myself after I finish 1LLL. What are your splits? Your last layer must be insane.


 
Uh.. I dunno. F2L is like 8-9. My LL is actually pretty bad, especially OLL. :/


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 31, 2010)

7.19  U L' R' F' D2 U R2 L D2 U F R2 D2 F2 R L' B F' D' R2 D L' B U' R'

U F R' D2 U2 R
y R2 U R
U R U' R' U R U R'
U' L' U L U' L' U' L
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
d' R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U'


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 31, 2010)

I,m finally sub 7 mins on megaminx


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 31, 2010)

oh darn so close :/
worst part is that it has a counting 12 

i´ll get it soon 
Average of 12: 10.02
1. 9.16 D' U L' U D' L2 B' F' R' U' R2 D2 F2 B' R B' F L' R' U' F' D2 U L' U
2. 9.50 U' F' B R2 L B' F2 R2 B' F R2 D L' R' B L F U B' R' U2 D2 R' U' F'
3. (8.78) F2 L2 D' U2 B U2 B D2 B2 U2 L F L2 F' L' U2 B2 F2 U L R2 F' D2 B F'
4. 10.39 L D' L F R' F R' B L D F' L' F2 U2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 U' L' B D' R' B'
5. 12.59 F' D' F' U L2 F L F L' D2 R2 L F2 L R2 U' R' U' D' R L2 D' B' F2 U'
6. 10.20 F' D' F' L2 B U2 B2 D L' D2 U R' D U2 R' L D2 B F2 U D' R2 D2 B2 F'
7. 9.06 B' U' L2 D' L B U L' B' F' U D2 F' U R' B R F B' D2 R B D L2 R2
8. 10.79 U L' D B2 U2 B U' D L' R B2 D2 U2 R U R D' U' B' R B D L2 U2 B2
9. (14.15) R2 B' R U F' U L2 B' U2 B F L F' U' F R2 F2 L D' R' L2 F B' D' R
10. 9.02 R2 B' F' L R' F D U2 R' D R L' B U2 F' L' U' D2 F2 L D B2 R' L U
11. 9.65 B' U D' L' F' R' F' U L2 B' F R D B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U F U' R L2 F'
12. 9.85 F2 R U D F R2 B2 L' F2 L2 B' F U2 D' R F D2 B' D' L R U' B F2 L2


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2010)

Change your sig again 

And silly counting 12


----------



## JasonK (Oct 31, 2010)

Full PLL learnt! Yay 
Now to start on OLL...


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I made a sim that randomly mixes up the color scheme every solve. Best avg with it:
> 
> 9.764 9.412 11.232 11.341 10.04 12.922 10.756 11.109 (21.287) 10.155 (8.346) 11.466 => 10.82



Wow that sounds difficult <_<


----------



## Bogyo (Oct 31, 2010)

Statistics for 10-31-2010 15:34:41

Average: 11.37
Standard Deviation: 1.05
Best Time: 9.00
Worst Time: 13.56
Individual Times:
1.	12.05	F' L' R2 B2 L2 D2 L R2 D' U L' R D' F L2 R D2 L2 B2 F' L R2 D' U' L2
2.	10.31	F2 U L2 B' U2 L' R' B' F D' U' B F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 R2 D U' B' D U L'
3.	10.27	B' F2 L R2 F' D2 F2 R2 D' U R' F' R' B' F' D2 F L R' D' U' B2 F2 L2 D2
4.	12.18	L' R' B F2 R D' B' L' U2 B2 F' R2 U' R2 D' U2 R B F L2 R U2 L R F2
5.	10.47	D2 U F' L R B' F' L2 R F D F' L R2 F' L' R2 D' U L2 R' B2 L' B F
6.	12.81	U' F D' U2 L' B' R D' F D U' B' L' R2 F' R B D U2 F' D' R' B' R' B'
7.	9.94	D2 U R2 D' U2 F U L2 R' D' B R D' R2 D U2 R' F2 L2 R2 D' R' F' U2 B2
8.	(13.56)	L' B F D' U2 B' F' D' L2 D B' F L F2 D B' F D2 U' B F L2 U B2 R'
9.	12.81	L R U F L' D2 B' F2 L' R2 B F' U2 F2 L D2 L D U B' F' U2 L D' R'
10.	11.91	F D U2 R D2 U' F L R2 U' F' L' B' U B' L R U' B L B U B F L2
11.	10.94	F D' U2 B F2 L2 B2 L' R' B' F2 U' F' L' D U B' R2 B' F L2 R B' D U
12.	(9.00)	D' L U' L2 B2 D2 U' L' R D' U L2 F2 L' D L U F2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 B' U

I know there are some easy or lucky solves in this average, but still sub-Jesus.
Olivér, sub11 átlag verseny?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 31, 2010)

3x3 PB Average of 5: 14.69

1. (12.48) R2 F2 D' L' B' F2 R L' U F' D' B U L2 B2 D2 B2 F' U F2 U' D R' U L
2. 14.98 R D2 B' L2 F' B2 U' D F' R B2 F' D2 F D2 R B' U2 F L' U2 B R' F' B
3. 15.77 L' D' F2 L2 R D2 R2 D U B U' R' U2 R F' U2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 L U B'
4. (17.97) L2 D2 B' L' D2 U' F2 D2 L D R' L2 D2 R2 F B' D2 L' F' R U R' U B2 U
5. 13.31 R2 B2 L' D' R2 L' F' U R2 L2 F U' L2 F' L' B L2 B2 D B' R D' R2 B2 D'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't remember the last time I've solved master magic (twas scrambled). Took forever to fix. PB single before today was 4.88. Have probably solved it less than 100 times total. (25 today). This is soooo much better than magic.

single - 3.93
avg5 - 4.87
avg12 - 5.02

EDIT: 3.52 single


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 31, 2010)

WELL OK I'LL USE THIS


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 31, 2010)

i dont know how this happened but:

Statistics for 10-31-2010 16:33:08

Average: 14.30
Standard Deviation: 0.20
Best Time: 13.36
Worst Time: 17.11
Individual Times:
1.	(13.36)	D U B' L D R' D' U' L B F' L U2 B D L' R' D2 U L2 D2 L2 R F' D
2.	13.97	B2 L R2 F R' B L2 R D' L U B' F2 D F' D' B2 U' L2 B F L' R2 F D2
3.	14.59	L2 R2 D R2 F2 L B' F2 L R2 U' B F2 D' U B F' D2 U2 B2 F D U2 R' D
4.	(17.11)	B U F2 D L' U2 F2 D U L2 R' U2 L U2 R' B' F' R' B' R2 D2 U B2 L F2
5.	14.33	F D2 U2 B F2 L D2 B F U L' D' U L2 R' B F' L2 B' F D U R' B' U

old pb was 16.01


----------



## plechoss (Oct 31, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.37 (3 pll skips in a row, I don't count it as my pb)


Spoiler



1. 8.49 L' D' L D' U R2 D' R2 U' F' D' R' F' U' B' D R' B' F2 D' F B U2 F' L 
2. 9.02 R B2 F2 L F2 U2 L D' B' D R2 B L' B2 L2 F' L B L F2 L' B' R D2 R2 
3. 9.18 R L2 B' F2 U' D B' U2 R F B U F2 R' F2 U L2 D' F' L2 D' U' F2 L' U2 
4. 8.86 B2 R' U L' U' L2 B' U2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 U F' U' L F2 U' L' D R D R 
5. (13.93) U' L2 B' F D2 B F' D2 R F U L' U L' B' U2 L D2 F2 U D R2 D U L2 
6. 9.18 B L' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D B U2 B2 U' D2 F' U2 L' U F2 U' L B' R D' U2 
7. 8.60 U B F2 U2 R B R U' R' U' B' R' D R U L' B R U B' U L' F' B2 L 
8. 10.91 B2 U2 R F D2 B2 U' D' F R B2 R' U2 D L2 D L D2 R2 F U B2 D' B' D 
9. 11.01 U2 D' L2 R D F D' U' B2 F' D' F' U2 D' F2 U2 F D2 R' L B2 F' U' R D 
10. (8.37) D R2 F2 U' L2 F U R2 D B2 D' F D2 R' D L' D F' D R2 U' D' R B' U 
11. 8.89 R2 D' R F2 D' U' R2 F R2 F' R2 B' R F R2 U' F' U L2 F B' U' L2 R2 D' 
12. 9.60 B2 L2 R D' R' F' U' F U' B' U2 L2 R B' U F' L' R B2 L2 B F' U F2 L2


Average of 5: 8.82


Spoiler



1. 9.26 F2 U2 B F2 D F2 R2 L B' D' R U F R' L2 U F U' L' B R' B' L R' B2 
2. (7.15) F U2 F' L F' B' L' R' F' U2 F' L' D B' U D2 R B' L' F R' D F D' U' 
3. 8.30 L D' F L' D' L B' U' D' B2 D U2 R' U2 L' B' D2 R2 L2 D2 B' L B' D2 U' 
4. (9.73) R' D U2 L R U2 L U2 R B' L' R2 B D' B' D2 F' D F D2 R2 D' U L B2 
5. 8.91 U2 L2 F' U F D2 U' L R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B U L' D R F D B2 R U2 D2 B'


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 31, 2010)

i just got a 10.86 single but it was lucky, easy f2l and antisune pll skip.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 31, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.82
worst time: 18.57

current avg5: 15.59 (σ = 0.76)
current avg12: 15.64 (σ = 1.12)


(18.57), 16.37, 16.93, 15.09, 14.08, 17.04, (12.82), 16.32, 14.52, 16.00, 16.25+, 13.81


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

LOLOL
So I average like 60s with Screw on Roux
And I just decided "I should use/try vberg"
So I learned like 3 algs.

the first solve attempting vberg, I get a 28.21. Sure it was a 5move cubeshape and a 3s FL, but still! 

I can see myself getting lots of sq1 practice in soon.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 1, 2010)

Learn Lin + PLL


----------



## joey (Nov 1, 2010)

Huh, FL with V-berg?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Learn Lin + PLL


 ?


joey said:


> Huh, FL with V-berg?


 
I did the corner orientation, and I was an M2 away from the FL being done, so I just did it.
Then it was something like Y perm (I did 2 Js) and a Uperm.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 1, 2010)

Sq-1 single: 12.04 PLL skip 

scramble: (-3,-1) (0,-5) (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,1) (6,2) (3,3) (3,1)

Can't seem to reconstruct atm, but I got an easy first CEC block and I finished the solve with a something like M2 U2 M2.

EDIT: I've got it:

Cubeshape: / (0,2) / (-3,-3) /

First CEC block: (-2,0) /

Second CEC block: (2,2) / (-5,1) / (-3,6) /

L2E of FL: / (-1,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,-1) / (0,1)

PLL: (-3,0)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 1, 2010)

5.81	L2 D' F' U' L' R2 D U' L' B' F L R B' D' B2 R2 B' F D2 L' D2 U F' D

Double x cross and PLL skip. Nice.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 1, 2010)

Sq-1:

Statistics for 11-01-2010 18:45:03

Average: 25.98
Standard Deviation: 3.51
Best Time: 15.10
Worst Time: 33.36
Individual Times:
1.	24.46	(0,3) (0,6) (6,0) (0,4) (0,5) (3,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,3) (0,4) (1,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2)
2.	(15.10)	(0,3) (6,3) (3,4) (0,3) (6,2) (0,3) (-3,3) (1,3) (6,3) (-3,5) (6,0) (-3,3) (4,0) (-3,5) (0,3) (-3,0)
3.	(33.36)	(0,3) (-3,6) (0,1) (-2,5) (-5,0) (2,4) (0,2) (6,1) (-2,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (6,3) (-4,4) (-3,2)
4.	18.40	(-3,5) (-5,4) (0,3) (6,0) (3,5) (6,3) (3,5) (1,4) (-4,0) (0,3) (0,5) (6,0) (3,4) (-3,2) (6,1) (6,0)
5.	29.85	(0,-3) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (5,0) (0,2) (5,2) (6,2) (0,1) (2,4) (-4,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (2,2) (0,2) (-2,0)
6.	22.27	(6,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (4,3) (6,5) (6,0) (2,0) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (6,0) (-2,2) (6,4) (2,5) (0,4)
7.	30.95	(0,-4) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,3) (6,3) (3,0) (6,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (-4,1) (1,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,2) (4,0) (5,0) (5,4)
8.	24.33	(1,3) (0,2) (0,3) (-4,3) (1,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (1,2) (-4,1) (-4,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (6,4)
9.	30.91	(6,-1) (6,-2) (6,0) (0,3) (5,3) (6,0) (6,4) (3,3) (-1,3) (-5,3) (3,3) (6,0) (3,0) (6,0) (0,4) (3,2)
10.	24.12	(3,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (-3,2) (-2,1) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (6,4) (0,3) (6,2)
11.	27.83	(1,-3) (-1,3) (0,3) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (1,3) (6,5) (6,3) (4,5) (-2,4) (6,0) (-1,2) (0,2) (-2,2)
12.	26.69	(0,-3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,1) (5,5) (-5,4) (6,2) (-4,0) (2,4) (-2,3) (0,2) (-4,2) (-5,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,3)


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2010)

Statistics for 11-01-2010 20:53:39

Average: 1:17.28
Standard Deviation: 5.46
Best Time: 1:02.77
Worst Time: 1:35.50
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:14.70	D' U' R2 D U Fw R2 Uw Fw U' Fw' F D2 L' R2 B2 Fw' L' R B Uw B D Rw2 B2 L Fw2 D Uw' U Fw Uw B Fw' F' D Fw F' L2 Rw2
2.	1:21.69	U2 L2 R2 D' Rw' D Rw B' Fw F' L' Uw2 Rw2 R D' Fw L' Rw' R2 U2 F U' R' Fw' L B' Fw' F2 U2 Rw' F2 Uw U' Fw Uw R2 F' D2 R2 U2
3.	1:17.02	Uw B2 L' Rw' R' D Uw' U' Fw' D B' Fw' F D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 F U' Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 R Fw' R' D R' D' Uw' U L' Rw D U' B'
4.	1:22.38	U F D2 Uw2 U' L Rw' R U2 L Rw' R' Uw L2 Rw U' B2 U2 B Fw F' U' L R2 Uw2 Fw' R2 F D' Fw2 U' Rw Uw R' U' Rw Uw' B D2 Uw
5.	1:12.44	L' Rw2 R D R2 B D' Uw U' F' L' Rw2 R2 D' U B U2 Fw2 Rw' F' L B' Uw' B' L' Fw' F2 R2 Uw L' Rw Fw' Rw' F L2 Rw D Uw' U2 Rw
6.	1:28.02	Fw2 U2 B' F' Rw R2 F L2 U B L2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw Uw2 F D' L B' Fw2 U' Fw2 U2 Fw F2 Uw2 Rw' F D2 B2 Fw2 L2 Rw R B2 L D2 R D
7.	1:25.42	L' Rw' R' B2 D' L D' Uw2 U' L' D Uw2 U' B2 F U R D2 U' L' Rw B2 U' L2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' L R2 B2 Uw L2 U' L2 Uw2 R' Uw B Fw'
8.	1:16.94	L' B2 F' R B Fw Rw' R B U2 L2 Rw R' F2 R D B R2 B' Fw2 F D2 Fw2 Uw B Rw2 B' L' Rw2 R F2 Uw2 L Uw2 L Rw2 R' F2 D' Rw
9.	1:17.41	L2 D2 Uw2 U B2 L' D Uw U2 R2 F2 Rw B U' F2 Rw2 F' L2 B Uw Rw' D L' Rw2 R Fw' D2 B' F2 Rw' D Uw U' Rw R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U Rw'
10.	1:12.14	Rw' B2 Fw F2 L Rw' R2 Uw' Fw' F' D' R2 D' B2 Fw L Rw' R2 B' U2 Fw' Rw R2 B' L2 U Fw L' Rw D2 U' F2 D2 Uw2 U Rw' R2 Uw' L Fw'
11.	1:27.17	Rw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Rw R Fw' U2 B R2 D L D' F Uw B R2 Fw Rw' F2 L2 Uw2 U L' D2 L Rw2 R U F L2 D Uw2 U L2 Rw2 D2 B Fw F'
12.	1:16.17	B' R' F2 D2 U2 L2 Rw' R2 U2 B2 F2 Rw B' Fw R2 F R U2 L U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw' F2 R D Fw' L D L Rw Uw L2 Rw' R F2 D L Uw'
13.	1:14.14	L2 D' Uw2 L' F2 D Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw Uw F' D2 Uw' U2 L Uw Rw' R F D Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 L Rw2 R2 Uw' B2 Uw Fw Uw2 L R' U2
14.	1:24.14	L' Rw' R F Rw2 U' L2 R F Uw' B' Fw F2 Rw' R U Rw' R2 B2 L F2 Rw D Rw Fw' R2 Uw' U' R' D' Uw2 U' F' L Uw U' B D' Uw' U2
15.	1:14.17	L2 F2 Rw U' B Rw2 D2 Uw' U' L' Fw L2 D L B' Uw' R B' Uw' B2 Fw' F' U' Fw' L Rw2 D' B' Uw' L' Rw D B Fw' F2 L' B' D' R' Uw
16.	1:11.15	B' Uw' Fw' R2 D2 Uw2 L2 D' Uw' U2 L' B Fw F2 D2 B F' D2 B2 F' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 R U' Fw' L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 Rw R' B' Rw2 R2 Fw'
17.	1:25.06	D Uw' U L R2 B' Fw' L Rw2 R2 B' Rw B2 D Uw2 R2 U2 R Uw2 U' R2 U2 R' Uw' U Rw B2 F Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' R B' Rw' D' Uw B2 Fw' Uw'
18.	1:09.64	D2 Uw Fw F2 Uw U' Fw2 R U2 F R Uw' U' B' Fw' D Uw Rw F2 L' D' Rw D Uw2 B' Fw2 F' Uw L Fw D' Uw' B Fw2 F' R U' B2 D2 B
19.	1:17.24	B' L' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw Fw2 F2 R D' L' D B2 Fw L R2 B2 D Uw U2 Rw2 D Uw Fw2 L2 B Fw2 F L Rw R2 F' D Uw' U Fw L2 R' Fw' F
20.	1:20.28	Fw U2 R F2 Rw D Uw' U' B' Fw U Fw' R Uw' B D Fw' D' B' Uw L2 D2 Fw L2 Rw' R2 B2 D2 B' Fw2 D' U R' F2 L U L' B Uw2 U2
21.	1:21.55	L Uw2 B Fw' F' L' R2 U' B Uw2 L' R F2 L' Rw R2 Fw' D2 Uw' L' Uw L2 Fw2 F' D U2 Rw2 Uw2 U R' D' Uw U2 Rw2 B D' R2 Uw L2 F
22.	1:08.76	B' Uw2 U L' D2 Rw2 D Uw' U L Rw Uw Rw' Uw L' D2 B Uw' U2 Rw' Uw' L' Rw' U' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L Rw' Uw2 R' D Uw' Fw L2 B Fw' F D'
23.	1:18.22	B2 F2 Uw' Fw' D2 Uw B F Uw Fw2 R2 B' U' L Rw' R2 B2 F R B Rw' D B2 D Fw F' Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw D R Fw' F Uw2 B Fw' L2 Rw' R
24.	1:15.94	R2 Uw2 L' D F' Uw' U2 F' L2 Rw' D' Uw U2 L' R2 B Rw' D2 B2 R' U' Fw2 Uw' Fw U' L Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' D U2 F L' Rw' R' D2 L Rw R2
25.	1:13.81	B Fw' F2 D' R D' L2 B2 Fw2 F' D B2 L' Rw R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U2 B L' Rw2 U' L' Fw2 L2 Rw' R F Rw2 R' B' L' Rw' B' F U L D' U
26.	1:08.47	B2 R' Uw' F' Rw F2 D' Uw' Fw' L2 B R2 F' L2 F2 Uw Rw Uw' Rw' U' L2 Rw' R2 D' B2 Rw U' B2 Fw' D Uw F' D2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw F' L'
27.	1:18.91	U B' Fw' F D2 Fw2 L U2 L Rw Fw' L' R D' Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw F Uw L Rw' R' F' L' Uw U' B Fw F2 L Rw2 R B' Rw2 Uw' U' B F'
28.	1:27.61	B2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw' R' B2 U2 B F2 Rw Fw F2 Uw Rw2 B' F U2 B Fw2 D' Uw U L2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 U B Fw F Uw2 Fw' L' B Fw' R Fw2 F
29.	1:19.17	U' Fw2 D Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw D' Uw2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw' Rw2 D Uw2 U2 L Rw2 U Rw Uw' B' F Rw2 R B2 Fw2 Uw R' B Rw F L' Rw2 R2 B2 Rw D' L
30.	1:25.88	Fw D' R2 B2 Fw F R F2 R' Fw' F2 L2 R2 B' Rw' B D U Fw' F2 L2 D2 U' L' B' Fw' F L F' L Uw' L R B Fw' F' D2 Uw2 B Fw
31.	1:18.05	L U F2 Uw2 B' F2 L2 Rw' U Fw' R2 B' Fw2 F2 D' F' U L2 Uw U L2 Uw2 Fw L Rw' R2 D2 Fw2 F L' B2 Fw F' D' Uw' U2 L2 B L F'
32.	1:13.41	U B' D' Uw2 U' B2 Fw' D2 Fw2 L' F2 L' Uw U R D B R2 B' L' D2 Uw' U' B2 R2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 R B' Fw F R2 B F'
33.	1:14.58	L B D' Uw' U R2 Fw Rw' R' D' Uw' U' F' L Rw2 R F2 Uw2 L' Rw2 D Uw U B Fw' F R Uw R B' Fw U' Fw' F D' R2 F' Uw2 U2 R2
34.	1:17.95	B2 Fw F' Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F' Rw' Fw' Uw B' D' Rw B2 Uw Fw' D' B2 L R2 Fw F U' Fw2 F2 R Uw2 B' Fw F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 Uw' B Fw L' R2
35.	1:17.98	Rw' D Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' L' D B' R2 Fw2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 Rw F D2 R' D U2 L' B' Rw U' L2 B2 Uw L Rw2 R D' Uw2 B Fw' D' F2 Rw
36.	1:23.05	R U R' U' L D' Uw U L' R2 F2 Uw Fw' L' U2 B' Fw' F Rw2 B2 Uw' B Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R Fw2 U R2 Fw2 F2 R2 B' Fw' L' Rw Fw' F U'
37.	1:24.36	B' F' L2 Rw2 F L Rw' F' L' Rw R' U' Fw' R' D' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw' U2 R Fw' Uw' Rw2 D2 U' L2 Rw R' F2 L B2 F' D U2 Fw D B L F'
38.	1:23.02	D2 Rw' B' Fw2 F2 Rw' R' Uw' F Uw2 B2 D Uw' R D' Uw2 U B Rw U L' Rw B' D U' L2 Rw' U' Rw Fw D2 Fw F' D L' Rw R2 D' L' Rw'
39.	(1:35.50)	L' Rw' R F Uw' Rw B2 Rw2 R D2 Uw2 U' B Rw D L2 F' Rw' D2 Fw' L Rw' B2 L2 R Uw' Fw' F' L Rw Fw F2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' L R2
40.	1:15.67	R2 D2 L2 Uw U L Uw U2 B2 Fw2 F' D Uw2 B2 D Uw2 U' Rw2 B F2 D2 Rw' F R2 D U' Fw2 D' Uw U2 B D' Rw' R' Uw B Fw' F2 Rw Fw
41.	1:10.69	B' L2 Uw B2 F Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' U Fw D' Uw' R Uw' L' R B' U' L2 D B' Fw2 F2 D' B' Fw2 Rw D' B L2 R2 U L' Rw R' Uw U2 B' Fw2
42.	1:06.92	R2 D2 U L Rw2 R Uw' B R' B2 U2 Fw R B' Uw2 U L' Uw' Rw' Uw B' Uw L2 R Uw' L' R' D' Rw' B' Fw2 F U F U L Rw' F' D Rw
43.	1:18.33	B2 L' Uw' L2 R U F2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw L' Rw R2 Fw' Rw' B2 Uw' R2 D U' B2 Fw2 F2 U' B2 Fw' F' Rw2 Uw' L2 F L' Rw2 U R F' D' Uw L2
44.	1:08.88	F U2 Rw' R2 D Fw' Uw2 U R2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L' B2 Fw' Uw' B Rw' U L2 Uw2 L Uw L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 R2 D L2 Rw' R2 D' U' R2 D2 F R' D
45.	1:20.11	B L Rw' Fw Uw' B Fw' Uw' R' B2 D2 Uw' U' F' D Fw2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U B Rw D2 U2 L R F D2 U Rw D' Uw2 U' B Fw F2 Rw' R Fw
46.	1:14.39	Uw U' Fw Rw' Uw Rw' Uw U2 L B Fw' F' L' Rw2 U Fw' D' R2 Fw F Uw2 R B' L' Rw D2 L F2 D Uw' U B2 Rw2 R B F' R Uw2 L' R
47.	1:10.55	D Uw2 R B2 Uw2 B2 D2 U R B2 D' Uw F U L Rw R F R Uw Fw' D Uw2 F' R' Uw F L D Uw2 U2 F L R' Fw2 L2 Uw' L2 R' B2
48.	1:08.53	B U' R D' Uw2 U2 B2 F R Fw F' L' Uw' R B' D' L D' R D U2 Fw F U R2 U Fw' U B Fw' F2 R B2 Fw' F2 L2 R' F U F2
49.	(1:02.77)	Rw2 D Fw2 U' B D2 B Uw L2 Rw R2 U' Rw2 F D2 Uw L2 Fw' L2 Rw R B2 F2 D L2 U2 L' R' Fw L' U' L2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw Fw' F' U2 B
50.	1:17.30	L2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 Uw' U L' D' F' Uw' U B2 Fw' D' B' Fw2 R' U' B' Rw Uw2 L B2 U' B F2 R' Uw2 Rw' B Rw' R F2 Uw' U2 L2 R' B'




Statistics for 11-01-2010 20:51:53

Average: 1:13.14
Standard Deviation: 4.00
Best Time: 1:02.77
Worst Time: 1:35.50



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	(1:35.50)	L' Rw' R F Uw' Rw B2 Rw2 R D2 Uw2 U' B Rw D L2 F' Rw' D2 Fw' L Rw' B2 L2 R Uw' Fw' F' L Rw Fw F2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' L R2
2.	1:15.67	R2 D2 L2 Uw U L Uw U2 B2 Fw2 F' D Uw2 B2 D Uw2 U' Rw2 B F2 D2 Rw' F R2 D U' Fw2 D' Uw U2 B D' Rw' R' Uw B Fw' F2 Rw Fw
3.	1:10.69	B' L2 Uw B2 F Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' U Fw D' Uw' R Uw' L' R B' U' L2 D B' Fw2 F2 D' B' Fw2 Rw D' B L2 R2 U L' Rw R' Uw U2 B' Fw2
4.	1:06.92	R2 D2 U L Rw2 R Uw' B R' B2 U2 Fw R B' Uw2 U L' Uw' Rw' Uw B' Uw L2 R Uw' L' R' D' Rw' B' Fw2 F U F U L Rw' F' D Rw
5.	1:18.33	B2 L' Uw' L2 R U F2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw L' Rw R2 Fw' Rw' B2 Uw' R2 D U' B2 Fw2 F2 U' B2 Fw' F' Rw2 Uw' L2 F L' Rw2 U R F' D' Uw L2
6.	1:08.88	F U2 Rw' R2 D Fw' Uw2 U R2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L' B2 Fw' Uw' B Rw' U L2 Uw2 L Uw L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 R2 D L2 Rw' R2 D' U' R2 D2 F R' D
7.	1:20.11	B L Rw' Fw Uw' B Fw' Uw' R' B2 D2 Uw' U' F' D Fw2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U B Rw D2 U2 L R F D2 U Rw D' Uw2 U' B Fw F2 Rw' R Fw
8.	1:14.39	Uw U' Fw Rw' Uw Rw' Uw U2 L B Fw' F' L' Rw2 U Fw' D' R2 Fw F Uw2 R B' L' Rw D2 L F2 D Uw' U B2 Rw2 R B F' R Uw2 L' R
9.	1:10.55	D Uw2 R B2 Uw2 B2 D2 U R B2 D' Uw F U L Rw R F R Uw Fw' D Uw2 F' R' Uw F L D Uw2 U2 F L R' Fw2 L2 Uw' L2 R' B2
10.	1:08.53	B U' R D' Uw2 U2 B2 F R Fw F' L' Uw' R B' D' L D' R D U2 Fw F U R2 U Fw' U B Fw' F2 R B2 Fw' F2 L2 R' F U F2
11.	(1:02.77)	Rw2 D Fw2 U' B D2 B Uw L2 Rw R2 U' Rw2 F D2 Uw L2 Fw' L2 Rw R B2 F2 D L2 U2 L' R' Fw L' U' L2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw Fw' F' U2 B
12.	1:17.30	L2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 Uw' U L' D' F' Uw' U B2 Fw' D' B' Fw2 R' U' B' Rw Uw2 L B2 U' B F2 R' Uw2 Rw' B Rw' R F2 Uw' U2 L2 R' B'



Statistics for 11-01-2010 20:51:12

Average: 1:11.16
Standard Deviation: 1.88
Best Time: 1:02.77
Worst Time: 1:17.30


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	1:14.39	Uw U' Fw Rw' Uw Rw' Uw U2 L B Fw' F' L' Rw2 U Fw' D' R2 Fw F Uw2 R B' L' Rw D2 L F2 D Uw' U B2 Rw2 R B F' R Uw2 L' R
2.	1:10.55	D Uw2 R B2 Uw2 B2 D2 U R B2 D' Uw F U L Rw R F R Uw Fw' D Uw2 F' R' Uw F L D Uw2 U2 F L R' Fw2 L2 Uw' L2 R' B2
3.	1:08.53	B U' R D' Uw2 U2 B2 F R Fw F' L' Uw' R B' D' L D' R D U2 Fw F U R2 U Fw' U B Fw' F2 R B2 Fw' F2 L2 R' F U F2
4.	(1:02.77)	Rw2 D Fw2 U' B D2 B Uw L2 Rw R2 U' Rw2 F D2 Uw L2 Fw' L2 Rw R B2 F2 D L2 U2 L' R' Fw L' U' L2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw Fw' F' U2 B
5.	(1:17.30)	L2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 Uw' U L' D' F' Uw' U B2 Fw' D' B' Fw2 R' U' B' Rw Uw2 L B2 U' B F2 R' Uw2 Rw' B Rw' R F2 Uw' U2 L2 R' B'



Solved 4x4 till I got a PLL skip, took 49 solves, so I went ahead and did my first avg 50 lol.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 1, 2010)

18.22 avg 5.
Going to do another 7 to make it avg 12.

EDIT

18.36 avg 12, PB!
Good avg 5 + PB avg 12 in same avg 12 = WIN
Had atleast 5 U Perms and 3 T Perms in those 12 solves, so it was a lucky average.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 2, 2010)

Another sub 10. 9.97 NL. R perm. 

So pretty much for my sub 10s now.

7-27-10: 9.86 PLL skip
8-03-10: 9.94 PLL skip 
9-17-10: 9.38 R perm
Today 11-01-10: 9.97 R perm

R perm at 7 seconds today and I freaked out and barley sub10ed. Could have been an NL 8. I lost the scramble because I got it off my calculator but it had a 4 move x cross and I got a fat sune for OLL.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 2, 2010)

Your calculator gives scrambles? What program?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2010)

17.68, 17.27, 17.28, 18.53, 20.43, 15.37, 19.60, 16.39, 13.41, 14.80, 21.61, 15.76
17.31 ao12

pb
15.52 ao5 in there


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Your calculator gives scrambles? What program?


 There's one here that I used. I made a different one though.


----------



## pappas (Nov 2, 2010)

49.xy 4x4 single. Edges were lmao easy. OLL parity as well.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2010)

38.863 41.666 44.652 (49.271) 44.403 37.51 38.662 40.687 (31.564) 42.261 43.804 40.601 => 41.311

Computer 4x4, on the sim that randomly chooses the color scheme before each solve (moves all 6 colors around randomly). It's pretty tricky since you can only figure out what goes where from the corners.


----------



## Toad (Nov 2, 2010)

qq that's incredible.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 38.863 41.666 44.652 (49.271) 44.403 37.51 38.662 40.687 (31.564) 42.261 43.804 40.601 => 41.311
> 
> Computer 4x4, on the sim that randomly chooses the color scheme before each solve (moves all 6 colors around randomly). It's pretty tricky since you can only figure out what goes where from the corners.


What sim?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> What sim?


 
I made it recently and haven't uploaded yet. If you want to try: here.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I made it recently and haven't uploaded yet. If you want to try: here.


 Pretty awesome! Except for the fact that it doesn't work correctly since I normally use this version.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to make a copy of every single version for Chrome (and I don't use it myself so I wouldn't know what changes need to be made). You could get a Chrome user to do that if you want, or you could try using Firefox for the sims.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Well, unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to make a copy of every single version for Chrome (and I don't use it myself so I wouldn't know what changes need to be made). You could get a Chrome user to do that if you want, or you could try using Firefox for the sims.


I tried Internet Explorer and Firefox. I'll find somebody to change it around.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 2, 2010)

28.xx 3x3 single  got it a while ago though.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!111oneone 
3x3 avg 5:
13.21, 19.58, 15.09(PLL skip), 14.78, 14.71 = 14.86 
Std was 0.17 (very consistent average). This is my very first sub-*16*, so I'm very happy with it.

qqTimer scrambles, entering times in from a stackmat to qqTimer. On a Guhong.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 2, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!111oneone
> 3x3 avg 5:
> 13.21, 19.58, 15.09(PLL skip), 14.78, 14.71 = 14.86
> Std was 0.17 (very consistent average). This is my very first sub-*16*, so I'm very happy with it.
> ...


 
nice one Cameron


sub 15.5 avg of 12, sadly my times were deleted


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2010)

To be honest, I think I'm catching up to you...

You'll still always be better than me at really big cubes (4x4 and above).

I tried to turn this into an avg 12, but I started getting 20s, so it wasn't really worth it.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 2, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> To be honest, I think I'm catching up to you...
> 
> You'll still always be better than me at really big cubes (4x4 and above).
> 
> I tried to turn this into an avg 12, but I started getting 20s, so it wasn't really worth it.


 i never practise 3x3 anymore, just 4x4 like A LOT!111


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2010)

32.63, 30.19, 40.13, 39.46, 26.68 = 34.09

The 26 is a pb  No parity


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 32.63, 30.19, 40.13, 39.46, 26.68 = 34.09
> 
> The 26 is a pb  No parity


 
Congratulations! This is simply amazing! Doing an average of 5 that many cannot beat with single and doing a single that many... noone can beat. 

What do you think the human limit is around for 4x4x4? (Now, that you reached the current one. 26.68 is UWR, right?)


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2010)

I said sub30 avg5 within 2 weeks. I think it could happen.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 2, 2010)

Yay!!!!!

SUB 20 (15.96 (LL SKIP!!))


----------



## andrewki (Nov 2, 2010)

3:56 FOR MEGAMINX!!!!

(I've only had it for 2 days)


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 32.63, 30.19, 40.13, 39.46, 26.68 = 34.09
> 
> The 26 is a pb  No parity


 
This is getting crazy. I swear you'll be to surpass qq's comp444 times in a few weeks! (I think you may have already surpassed mine  )


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2010)

Sq1:

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Average: 13.59
Standard Deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 9.76
Worst Time: 17.23
Parities: 20 (40%)

Ehh, posting this just puts more pressure on me to do well. I haven't even properly practiced this puzzle for a while, but I haven't really slowed down. Also, worst time is probably a PB for a large-ish session =)

14.82, 10.09, 12.66, 9.98, 14.66, 13.00, (15.14), 11.45, (9.76), 11.66, 12.74, 12.72 = 12.38 Grr, didn't roll the 14 =(


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 2, 2010)

1.	(14.00)	D U2 L R2 D' L' R' B L2 D U L2 U R D2 B' D2 L2 D U B F D2 F2 L
2.	14.96	D2 U' L R B D2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' U' L R2 B D2 B2 F L R' D2 R2 D' U B2
3.	14.18	F' L F L R B' F' R' F2 D2 U B' F' D2 U' B F D' L R2 D U' L2 R U
4.	14.78	U B' F D' L B2 F' R' D2 B2 F R2 D2 B' F' U B D U2 L' R' D' B' D2 U'
5.	14.25	F2 L R B2 D' U F' D2 U' F L' R2 D U2 L2 R' B' L' U L' D' U' L2 R' D2
6.	14.71	U' B' L F' R2 D' U2 L2 D' U L' R' U L' B' U2 F U2 R U2 L2 R D2 U' B
7.	14.72	U L' R2 D' U F' L' D R' U' F' L B F R2 U' L' B' F' L D2 L F2 D2 U
8.	14.81	B F R' F U F' R' B F R U' L' R U' F2 R' B' D U' B2 D' U B R B2
9.	(15.55)	F2 R2 B' F D U' L' F2 D U L R2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B' D U R F
10.	14.88	B2 D2 F' D R B' D2 U' L D' B2 D2 B F R2 B' F D B' F' L R2 F2 U2 F'
11.	14.16	L' B2 F R' F D F D U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R B' R D2 U' R B' U2 L2 R2 B
12.	14.27	D U L' B2 F' R2 U' R F L' B' D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U L2 F' U' L' R2 F2 R

Just thought all those 14s was a nice accomplishment . Stupid 15 near the end spoilt it a bit though


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 2, 2010)

9.95, 11.23, 9.18, (12.26), (8.36), 9.42, 9.80, 9.82, 11.30, 9.11, 9.85, 12.19+ = 10.18
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Spoiler



But otherwise, its a great average for me, and quite consistent too!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 2, 2010)

New best 3x3x3 average of 5 - my first sub 30 ever!

Statistics for 11-02-2010 12:59:51

Average: 28.71
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 25.86
Worst Time: 35.14
Individual Times:
1. 27.44 D B' L2 D F2 L U' F' U' B2 L2 R' B' L' R2 D2 L' R' B2 F2 D' U2 F' D' L2
2. 31.44 B2 F2 L2 R F2 R2 D' R' F' L' R2 B R' B2 D U' B U2 L B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R
3. 27.25 U F2 L2 F' D' U2 L B F' D' R' B' F' L R2 U2 L' R U' F L' U B' F' L
4. (25.86) B2 L' R2 B' U' L' D U L2 R U2 B D' U' R' F' L R F2 U B F U' B2 U
5. (35.14) L' R2 D U2 L2 D2 R' B' F2 D' U' L B F U L2 R2 B' F2 R2 B' L R' D' U2

BTW: my first sub-30 single was Dec 25th 2008!


----------



## ninjabob7 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got my first sub15 single: 14.67 (previous PB was 15.02). Might have been an OLL skip, but I don't remember.
Got my first sub20 avg12: 19.85 (non-rolling).
Decided to continue into an avg50: 20.90. Better than my previous PB but not as good as I was hoping.

I _really_ like this new LingYun (previously using an Alpha V).


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 2, 2010)

*Avg of 100 18.91*

It has been 2 months I did not do an avg of 100. Two months ago the avg was like 20.98 or something

17.24, 22.34, 21.42, 19.70, 15.23, 15.68, 18.57, 20.06, 18.43, 20.96, 21.18, 22.30, 22.01, 18.86, 20.26, 17.01, 18.56, 15.53, 20.26, 16.36, 17.55, 17.30, 18.06, 16.47, 17.66, 20.34, 22.94, 22.08, 19.02, 17.19, 22.80, 18.10, 20.79, 19.37, 18.64, 20.26, 19.88, 17.42, 16.14, 19.55, 17.71, 20.97, 19.23, 14.82, 13.42, 19.80, 17.26, 21.71, 17.72, 15.26, 16.67, 18.59, 17.83, 21.38, 22.04, 18.85, 18.38, 20.70, 18.82, 22.97, 19.70, 22.38, 18.98, 20.07, 21.72, 17.55, 16.28, 21.01, 17.43, 16.01, 21.22, 18.63, 17.17, 20.12, 19.70, 15.14, 16.68, 18.63, 22.22, 20.33, 17.28, 21.03, 21.14, 20.60, 19.76, 19.45, 19.46, 17.22, 16.81, 20.89, 18.29, 15.68, 16.82, 16.17, 20.99, 16.98, 19.04, 13.16, 18.05, 21.46

stats:
number of times: 100/100 (I cut down DNFs and do the solves again)
best time: 13.16
worst time: 22.97

best avg5: 16.66 (σ = 0.35)

best avg12: 17.59 (σ = 1.45)

Avg100: 18.91 *(σ = 2.11)* completely crazy


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2010)

6.60 D2 R' D2 U' F L2 F D' R' F' D' U' L' R D B L2 R2 F U2 L2 R' D U F

z2 y' D R' F D2 (4)
R U2 R' (3|7)
U2 L' U' L2 U L' (6|13)
U y R U2 R' U' R U R' (8|21)
U' M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' (14|35)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (16|51)

= 7.72... tps

wtf.

EDIT: forgot to say, I'm baked off my tits.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 2, 2010)

3 good 4x4 singles in a session of 18 (10/02/10):

8. 1:01.83 L2 Uw' U' D2 F' Rw' F' L D2 L' F L' B' L U' Fw B' F' L2 R' B' D' R' U2 B Uw U L' F2 U2 F' Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw2 D U2 L' R' D 
14. 56.03 R Fw' L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' Fw U2 L' F' L2 B2 Fw2 D Fw Rw2 D R F L' D2 L2 R' U' F2 L Uw' L D' L2 Uw D' Fw L2 R Rw' B' U2 
17. 1:02.22 U2 Fw D' Uw Fw F2 U' D2 Uw2 Fw U L2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw' U' Fw2 F' R' Uw' R Rw' U L' B2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw B' Rw' U2 L2 B Rw2 F' D L' Uw 

The rest of the session sucked.

An ok average of 5 and average of 12 from today (10/04/2010):
Average of 5: 1:06.29
1. (1:01.43) u' B F R' L2 r F2 B' D2 L r' u2 U' r' B' U B2 u' U' F2 u L' f r2 U B2 F' u2 L2 D' L2 B D' B u2 U' F B2 u2 D
2. 1:03.22 L' D2 u2 R2 r2 U2 R' F r' U2 f2 R U2 F2 u' f U' B u' R L2 r' B' R u F D r F B f2 U' r' D B2 U' F' L' U2 u'
3. 1:10.06 B' D' B2 D' u R2 r' B U r U R' D r2 L2 U2 r' D' u2 L2 B' L' B D2 F2 L2 B' r B2 f' R2 f' D' u f2 F u' R' F R2
4. (1:14.16) u' r' D U2 L2 f' D B r' R2 D2 R r L2 D f2 u' U F' D' r2 u F D2 B' f U' u B2 L R' U B2 D F' r F' D2 r U
5. 1:05.59 U f' L D2 r D' f2 U' f2 r2 L' D B' U' B U' f2 U2 D2 u' r2 L2 F2 R' F u U2 F' L' D' U2 R' U' R f2 r' L2 R2 U2 r' 

Average of 12: 1:09.77
1. 1:05.80 R u' r' u' B' D2 u' U2 f2 F' B u' R F r2 L2 D' U L' f' r' u2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 r U2 D' L' f' r F' B' r2 U D2 r2 u
2. (1:15.93) U r u' R2 f' u D U B L D2 f R2 D R2 L2 u F' B2 r2 D2 R u L2 U L B' U2 f' R' F f L F' R B' f' D f2 B2
3. (1:01.43) u' B F R' L2 r F2 B' D2 L r' u2 U' r' B' U B2 u' U' F2 u L' f r2 U B2 F' u2 L2 D' L2 B D' B u2 U' F B2 u2 D
4. 1:03.22 L' D2 u2 R2 r2 U2 R' F r' U2 f2 R U2 F2 u' f U' B u' R L2 r' B' R u F D r F B f2 U' r' D B2 U' F' L' U2 u'
5. 1:10.06 B' D' B2 D' u R2 r' B U r U R' D r2 L2 U2 r' D' u2 L2 B' L' B D2 F2 L2 B' r B2 f' R2 f' D' u f2 F u' R' F R2
6. 1:14.16 u' r' D U2 L2 f' D B r' R2 D2 R r L2 D f2 u' U F' D' r2 u F D2 B' f U' u B2 L R' U B2 D F' r F' D2 r U
7. 1:05.59 U f' L D2 r D' f2 U' f2 r2 L' D B' U' B U' f2 U2 D2 u' r2 L2 F2 R' F u U2 F' L' D' U2 R' U' R f2 r' L2 R2 U2 r'
8. 1:11.78 U2 L2 D2 u' F2 D f R f R F2 u' R' F R u2 L F' D L2 F r U2 L2 U2 D' B' r f' L' D' f2 u f2 r' f2 U2 B' r2 L
9. 1:14.66 F2 D u' R B L2 u2 f' u U' D r' f' B2 D' u' f L r2 R F' D2 R' u2 F D2 B L' u' F' L2 r2 f R' B2 u' U2 F B' U
10. 1:12.99 L2 D f' F' U f2 F2 u2 R U F' D r2 L' B' r' R B' r' f r2 u2 D F2 B' D' L B u D' U2 r' F R2 U2 f u2 F2 u' L2
11. 1:10.66 f2 u2 F' R D2 F2 R B' R' D2 u2 B' F D U' R' F2 B' R2 u' L' f' D u2 U' f2 r B2 U' u f' u' f2 u2 F2 U r2 L2 D' L2
12. 1:08.76 U' r D2 B L U F' U F' U L2 F' D u' r2 u' D' L' B f R2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 f2 B2 r B r L F r u r' F f2 U2 F2


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> 6.60 D2 R' D2 U' F L2 F D' R' F' D' U' L' R D B L2 R2 F U2 L2 R' D U F
> 
> z2 y' D R' F D2 (4)
> R U2 R' (3|7)
> ...


 
Yay! I did the same cross when I tried it but it still took me about 30 sec!


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2010)

LOLEperm.


----------



## speedcubingmasster96 (Nov 2, 2010)

avg5: 9.16 (σ = 0.55) 9.32, 8.41, (10.54), 9.74, (7.96)
avg12: 9.60 (σ = 0.83) 8.41, 10.54, 9.74, (7.96), 10.87, 9.88, 8.46, 10.57, 9.24, (10.94), 9.37, 8.91


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 2, 2010)

I just got my first sub20 avg12 on 3x3.

Average: 19.58
Standard Deviation: 2.23
Best Time: 16.36
Worst Time: 31.90
Individual Times:
1. 19.08 L2 U2 B D U L' R2 D U' L' R' D2 U L' R' U' B F2 L2 B2 D' U L2 U B
2. 17.50 L' R2 D L D' B2 F2 D U' B L' R F2 D2 U F2 L2 D U2 L2 D2 U2 L R2 F2
3. 17.16 L' D' U R D U L D2 F L U L2 R2 B' F D' L' D F' D2 U' L U' B F
4. 25.68 B' F R D L2 R' D2 U' B F D U R' B2 F' U2 B R' U2 B2 L' U' L B2 U2
5. (16.36) D2 U L R D2 U' L' R2 D' U2 L' U F' U R' D U2 R2 D2 U' L' D L' F' D2
6. 20.96 L D2 U' L' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B F2 R2 B' L' R2 B2 R2 F' R' B2 F' D' L' R' U2
7. 17.03 L R2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 L B' F L' R2 F' L2 R B F D' U2 F R' U2
8. 18.40 U' B2 L' R D' U' L' B' D U2 L' F2 R2 F' D2 L' D U2 B' U F R' B' F D'
9. 18.93 D' U2 B F R2 D' F2 U2 B R B L R' B' R' D2 B' F2 L R B F2 L' F2 D
10. 20.58 U2 L' D L2 R D B F2 U' L R' D U B2 D F' R' B L2 D' U2 B' F2 L U
11. 20.44 U L R2 D' F' L2 R' U' B2 D U B' D U' B R2 U B2 L2 R B2 D' L B' R
12. (31.90) L' R U2 L' D U' B' F2 L' R F2 D2 U' B' F' U' L B' F2 D U' R2 B' U L


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 2, 2010)

5x5 Statistics for 11-02-2010 20:38:55

Average: 2:24.51
Standard Deviation: 6.71
Best Time: 2:00.98
Worst Time: 2:41.69
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	2:19.56	Uw2 R B D' Bw2 Lw Rw2 R' B2 Fw' Lw U2 B L Rw Dw' F Dw Uw' U2 B Fw D U' L D Rw' B2 D2 Dw' Uw R2 B' R B2 Dw2 U' B F Lw' F2 D2 Dw U' Lw2 Dw' L Lw' Rw' U2 Lw B Rw B2 R B Bw Fw' F Lw2
2.	(2:41.69)	Lw R2 Dw' U2 R Uw L Lw' Rw B Lw B' R D2 Dw Uw U' R Dw2 Rw' R' Fw' Uw' R' F Dw U L2 Rw' R2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw' U F' U F' U' Bw2 F2 D2 U2 B Bw D' Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw D Dw B' Bw F2 U Lw' D2 Dw U
3.	2:33.36	D2 Dw2 Bw' Fw F Rw F R' B2 Bw' D2 Uw U L2 R Fw' F' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 F2 L Bw' L2 Lw' Fw' Lw R2 B Uw' B D' F2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' R2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' R' Dw2 Bw Fw' F Dw' L2 Lw Fw' F U2 Rw' R2 F Rw2 R' D Rw
4.	2:16.67	B' L' R Dw2 Uw2 U B Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw' Uw' B Fw2 Rw2 B2 Dw Lw2 D' Dw U' L' Lw2 R2 D Lw Dw' F2 L' Rw' Dw Uw' L2 U F' Rw' D' U2 Rw' D' Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw R Dw2 U2 Bw Fw Dw' Lw2 B2 Bw Fw' F' Rw Bw Dw Lw' R'
5.	2:21.36	B U' B2 L D2 Uw' U Lw' Bw2 F2 Uw U2 R Uw B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' F2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 U F L2 Rw2 B D' L' D Dw' R2 Bw L F2 Uw' L2 D2 U2 Fw F2 Lw B' Fw Lw' D' B' Bw' D2 U2 Bw Lw Rw2 D2 Uw Rw R2 B2
6.	2:36.25	U2 B L' Lw2 Dw' F' D' F L' Rw U' Fw2 L2 R' D' Lw2 R F2 Dw' L2 Rw' Bw Rw' Uw2 Lw2 R' Bw2 D U2 R2 D' Dw' R Dw' Lw2 Uw Fw F' Dw' Uw2 U2 R' F' L2 D' U2 B2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Lw2 B' Fw2 D Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' Fw' Dw'
7.	2:17.26	D Dw2 F2 U2 B L2 Rw2 Dw Uw U Lw' Fw Uw Bw Fw F' Dw F2 D U2 B2 Bw Dw2 U2 B Dw' Lw D2 Dw' Uw2 L Lw Rw2 R B L Dw' L B2 Bw' Fw' R' Dw Uw' U' L B Rw' D' Uw2 U' B' F' Uw' U2 Rw F2 L2 Lw' Uw'
8.	2:24.94	B' F2 Rw F R2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw R B2 L Fw Lw' Uw Lw2 Fw U' R2 B' Uw2 R2 F' Lw' D Bw L' Uw2 L Rw R B' L' Rw' F Uw2 R Uw' U' B Lw' R2 B Dw2 U Rw2 R B Dw' B2 Uw R2 D' Dw' Fw2 Rw' U2 L Lw2 R2
9.	2:35.94	B2 Lw' Fw U B D' Rw' R' F Rw2 U F' Dw' Fw D' L Rw' Bw' F2 Uw2 B2 L' F' Dw Uw2 L2 Rw R2 U2 Lw2 U2 L' Rw2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' Fw2 D' B Fw Uw2 U Lw Rw' R' Fw Uw' Lw2 B F2 Rw R2 F2 L2 R Bw Fw' F
10.	(2:00.98)	R D2 Dw Uw' U2 Bw Fw F Lw' Rw' R2 D Fw2 D2 U2 Lw Rw' R B' F D' Bw2 F L Lw2 Rw R Bw D2 Uw U L2 Fw Rw Fw' F2 L Lw U2 F' Lw' Rw R' Uw U F2 L2 Lw Rw2 R2 Dw' U2 Rw' D2 Fw Uw2 Lw' D R' F'
11.	2:20.78	Bw' Lw2 B Fw' D' Bw2 L F' Uw Lw' R2 B2 D' Dw' Uw' U' Rw B2 Lw2 B' F' Dw' U2 L' Lw2 Dw U' Fw' Dw2 U2 F' L' Lw2 B' Fw2 F2 L U' B2 Dw U' Lw D' U' F2 L' U2 Lw2 Dw R2 B2 Bw Fw2 D2 U R U' R' Uw' B
12.	2:18.98	U' B L' Lw D Uw2 U Bw' Rw2 D U' L' Uw2 L Rw R' U L' Dw2 R2 Dw' U2 Rw2 U' L' Fw' L' D Uw' U' F2 U Rw F2 Rw Fw L2 Lw' Rw' R' Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw U' B' Bw2 F' Rw' D' Lw2 Rw R' D2 Dw2 Uw' U' Fw Dw' Uw'


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2010)

speedcubingmasster96 said:


> avg5: 9.16 (σ = 0.55) 9.32, 8.41, (10.54), 9.74, (7.96)
> avg12: 9.60 (σ = 0.83) 8.41, 10.54, 9.74, (7.96), 10.87, 9.88, 8.46, 10.57, 9.24, (10.94), 9.37, 8.91


 
who are you...?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> who are you...?


 
He's doing magic XD


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 2, 2010)

Learning CMLL.

Learned (in order):
A1-6
C1-6
B1-6
E1-6
H1-6
F1,3-6

Learning (in order):
F2
G1-6
D1-6


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> He's doing magic XD


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=472897&viewfull=1#post472897


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=472897&viewfull=1#post472897


 
It was a joke XD

Speedcubingmasster96: What????


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It was a joke XD


 
I know, but I figured it would be useful anyway to link to the past post in case anyone had missed or forgotten it and thought those times might be for 2x2 or something. But you're right, the only possible response to a non-serious post is "LOL".


----------



## r_517 (Nov 2, 2010)

Clock avg of 199: 8.72s


Spoiler



Statistics for 11-02-2010 21:48:04

Cubes Solved: 193/199
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.72
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 6.33
Worst Time: 13.23
Individual Times:
1.	9.85	u=3,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=5 / UddU
2.	10.26	u=-3,d=-5 / u=4,d=1 / u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=3 / UdUU
3.	10.27	u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=2 / UdUU
4.	9.76	u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=-1 / UUdU
5.	10.77	u=3,d=6 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUU
6.	8.08	u=-1,d=-5 / u=6,d=4 / u=2,d=0 / u=2,d=4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddU
7.	9.93	u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUUd
8.	7.42	u=-3,d=0 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=3 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=-4 / dUUd
9.	8.84	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=3,d=4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=1 / dUdd
10.	8.49	u=-1,d=5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UdUU
11.	8.69	u=1,d=5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=1,d=5 / u=-3,d=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUd
12.	8.08	u=-2,d=4 / u=5,d=2 / u=2,d=1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=0 / d=3 / dddU
13.	7.08	u=-2,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3,d=-2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=1 / dddd
14.	9.24	u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=0 / dUdd
15.	8.94	u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=1,d=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=0 / d=3 / ddUU
16.	7.69	u=-4,d=5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=2,d=2 / u=3,d=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / d=0 / dUUd
17.	6.90	u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=6 / u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=0 / d=2 / dUUU
18.	8.56	u=3,d=-4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=3,d=4 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-2 / dddU
19.	8.28	u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1,d=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=-5 / Uddd
20.	DNF	u=-4,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5,d=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUU
21.	8.93	u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=6 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-4 / UUdU
22.	8.79	u=2,d=3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=6,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-1 / UdUd
23.	8.02	u=6,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6,d=1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=3 / dUUd
24.	10.54	u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=2,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=3 / UUUd
25.	7.68	u=6,d=2 / u=3,d=6 / u=-2,d=0 / u=4,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-5 / dddd
26.	7.68	u=5,d=-4 / u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-4 / UUUU
27.	8.22	u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=0 / UdUd
28.	8.30	u=4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-3,d=0 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-4 / UdUU
29.	DNF	u=-3,d=-3 / u=1,d=4 / u=-5,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=6 / dUdU
30.	10.24	u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=4 / u=4,d=5 / u=1,d=-3 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UdUU
31.	9.51	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=4,d=-1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dUUU
32.	9.21	u=5,d=6 / u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / d=2 / UUUU
33.	7.88	u=4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=0,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=3 / d=-5 / ddUU
34.	DNF	u=-5,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=3 / d=4 / UddU
35.	9.01	u=6,d=2 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=2 / ddUU
36.	10.54	u=-5,d=2 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=6 / d=3 / UUdU
37.	8.50	u=3,d=4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UdUU
38.	8.85	u=5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=2,d=5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / d=3 / dUdU
39.	9.66	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UUUU
40.	9.98	u=0,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=1 / UUUU
41.	8.29	u=3,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=6,d=-2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=0 / UdUU
42.	10.18	u=4,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=2 / ddUU
43.	8.53	u=0,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=4 / Uddd
44.	10.09	u=6,d=6 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUdU
45.	DNF	u=-3,d=-1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=1 / UUdd
46.	8.37	u=0,d=2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-3 / UUUd
47.	8.76	u=0,d=6 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=3,d=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=0 / ddUU
48.	10.57	u=4,d=5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1,d=3 / u=-2,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=0 / d=1 / UUUU
49.	8.87	u=6,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=3,d=1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=0 / dUUd
50.	8.24	u=1,d=4 / u=6,d=2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=3 / dUUU
51.	8.91	u=5,d=-2 / u=4,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=4 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-4 / ddUd
52.	8.52	u=5,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=4 / ddUd
53.	7.90	u=4,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=6,d=2 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-5 / UddU
54.	8.09	u=2,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=0 / UdUd
55.	8.27	u=1,d=4 / u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=2 / UUdU
56.	10.01	u=-5,d=5 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=0 / d=-2 / UdUU
57.	8.41	u=-5,d=-3 / u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=-2 / UUdU
58.	7.71	u=-1,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-1 / UUdU
59.	9.28	u=3,d=2 / u=6,d=1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=0 / UUUd
60.	8.88	u=4,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUdd
61.	8.44	u=-4,d=5 / u=2,d=3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-5 / Uddd
62.	6.33	u=3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=3,d=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=6 / Uddd
63.	9.36	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UUUU
64.	9.84	u=5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=0 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / u=0 / d=2 / ddUd
65.	8.79	u=2,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=4,d=6 / u=0,d=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / d=1 / dddd
66.	7.70	u=2,d=3 / u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=6 / dUUd
67.	8.71	u=1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=4 / d=4 / dUUU
68.	9.12	u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=1 / UUdU
69.	9.92	u=3,d=5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=6 / UddU
70.	9.01	u=-1,d=-2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=2 / UUdd
71.	9.42	u=-2,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-4,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=-3 / UdUU
72.	9.21	u=-2,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=0 / dUdU
73.	8.24	u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=6 / UdUd
74.	7.31	u=-1,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=3 / d=1 / ddUd
75.	9.55	u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / d=5 / dddd
76.	6.53	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=3,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=4 / UdUU
77.	7.99	u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-1 / Uddd
78.	9.84	u=-1,d=-4 / u=2,d=2 / u=5,d=4 / u=5,d=3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-2 / ddUd
79.	10.34	u=-1,d=1 / u=1,d=2 / u=1,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / d=6 / dddd
80.	7.64	u=3,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=5,d=-1 / u=3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUdU
81.	8.09	u=2,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=-3 / ddUU
82.	9.08	u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-2,d=1 / u=2,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=6 / UdUU
83.	9.21	u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=2 / UUUU
84.	10.27	u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=1,d=4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=4 / UddU
85.	8.39	u=-4,d=3 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=6 / dUUd
86.	8.48	u=4,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=5 / dUUU
87.	10.11	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUdd
88.	8.77	u=4,d=4 / u=1,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=5 / ddUU
89.	9.43	u=-4,d=6 / u=6,d=-5 / u=3,d=3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=4 / dUUd
90.	8.87	u=-5,d=5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=2,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUUd
91.	7.17	u=3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-2 / UdUU
92.	7.67	u=4,d=2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / d=0 / UdUU
93.	9.46	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4,d=-3 / u=0,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=-5 / ddUd
94.	8.38	u=5,d=6 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-3,d=4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=2 / dddd
95.	7.33	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=5,d=2 / u=5 / u=5 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=5 / UdUU
96.	7.54	u=-1,d=-1 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3,d=2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=6 / d=1 / UddU
97.	8.03	u=-1,d=0 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / d=-2 / dUdU
98.	7.44	u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-3 / dddd
99.	7.96	u=2,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=3 / Uddd
100.	9.38	u=-5,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-2 / UdUd
101.	7.83	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=5,d=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-2 / dUUd
102.	6.57	u=-1,d=0 / u=-1,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=4,d=2 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=6 / Uddd
103.	10.04	u=4,d=-2 / u=5,d=-2 / u=6,d=5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UUdd
104.	9.85	u=-5,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-3 / dddU
105.	8.48	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=3,d=3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=4 / u=3 / d=4 / dUUU
106.	7.19	u=-5,d=1 / u=4,d=2 / u=-5,d=6 / u=4,d=0 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-3 / ddUU
107.	8.29	u=4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-1 / UddU
108.	9.44	u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=2,d=5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-3 / UUUU
109.	10.60	u=-5,d=-1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=2 / d=2 / UddU
110.	8.17	u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=4 / dddU
111.	6.66	u=0,d=3 / u=6,d=1 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=0 / d=2 / UdUd
112.	8.24	u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=2,d=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=-1 / UdUd
113.	11.11	u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=0 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=1,d=5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / d=2 / UdUU
114.	9.96	u=2,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=0 / d=5 / UUUU
115.	9.03	u=3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=2 / UdUd
116.	8.84	u=-4,d=6 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=6 / u=4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=2 / UddU
117.	9.41	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / d=4 / dddU
118.	10.47	u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=0 / ddUd
119.	9.67	u=1,d=-1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-3 / UdUU
120.	10.15	u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=2 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=4 / d=6 / ddUU
121.	7.69	u=-2,d=1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=3,d=0 / u=5,d=4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / d=6 / UddU
122.	10.88	u=-5,d=4 / u=2,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=0,d=6 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=2 / dUdd
123.	9.47	u=-3,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=1,d=1 / u=4,d=1 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUUU
124.	8.92	u=3,d=4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUUU
125.	10.69	u=-1,d=2 / u=6,d=4 / u=6,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=-5 / UUUU
126.	9.26	u=-1,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=5 / d=6 / UUUU
127.	9.73	u=-2,d=-5 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-4 / UUdd
128.	7.26	u=1,d=-4 / u=3,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / d=-1 / UUUU
129.	7.50	u=-3,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-5 / ddUU
130.	9.67	u=0,d=1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-4 / dddU
131.	9.19	u=1,d=-2 / u=4,d=2 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-5 / dUdd
132.	9.50	u=3,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=6,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-2 / UUUd
133.	8.47	u=-1,d=-5 / u=3,d=-1 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=2 / d=2 / dddd
134.	DNF	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=6,d=4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUdd
135.	8.93	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=2 / Uddd
136.	10.34	u=-5,d=-5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=1 / dddd
137.	7.07	u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUd
138.	9.40	u=-5,d=-3 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / d=1 / dUUU
139.	9.18	u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-1 / UUdd
140.	10.96	u=6,d=1 / u=3,d=4 / u=4,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=5 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=0 / UddU
141.	8.44	u=-2,d=5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=4 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=4 / d=-4 / ddUd
142.	8.82	u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UdUd
143.	7.98	u=4,d=1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-2,d=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=-4 / UddU
144.	8.32	u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=2 / u=-4,d=2 / u=3,d=1 / u=4 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=5 / d=0 / UdUU
145.	9.00	u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=3 / ddUd
146.	8.07	u=5,d=-5 / u=3,d=5 / u=1,d=5 / u=6,d=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=2 / d=-4 / UUUd
147.	7.60	u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=3 / UddU
148.	8.84	u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-1 / dUUU
149.	8.41	u=1,d=-1 / u=5,d=6 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-2 / ddUd
150.	8.85	u=-2,d=-4 / u=3,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=5 / d=3 / dddU
151.	9.55	u=5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=1,d=0 / u=6,d=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UdUd
152.	8.05	u=5,d=6 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=4 / u=1 / d=5 / Uddd
153.	8.60	u=4,d=6 / u=6,d=2 / u=5,d=4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-4 / UdUd
154.	8.92	u=4,d=1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUdd
155.	8.09	u=6,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=5,d=6 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUd
156.	8.45	u=-3,d=6 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / d=6 / dddd
157.	8.17	u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=3 / ddUU
158.	8.67	u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=4,d=6 / u=2,d=1 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=3 / dddd
159.	8.27	u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / u=2 / d=5 / dddU
160.	7.47	u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=5 / u=0 / d=-1 / UddU
161.	7.06	u=6,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-5 / UUdU
162.	7.04	u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=-4 / UdUd
163.	8.92	u=2,d=4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=6 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=2 / ddUd
164.	10.14	u=-1,d=0 / u=2,d=-5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=0 / dUdd
165.	10.22	u=-4,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=1 / d=2 / ddUU
166.	8.01	u=-2,d=-2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-4 / Uddd
167.	9.71	u=2,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=0 / dddU
168.	8.83	u=3,d=5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=5 / u=2 / d=0 / UUdd
169.	7.90	u=-3,d=-4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5,d=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / d=0 / UUdd
170.	13.23	u=1,d=-4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-2 / ddUU
171.	7.78	u=5,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / UddU
172.	7.38	u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=0 / d=6 / UUUd
173.	6.69	u=6,d=0 / u=6,d=2 / u=3,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=-2 / ddUd
174.	7.53	u=-1,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-1 / ddUd
175.	7.32	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=4,d=3 / u=4,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / d=3 / dUdd
176.	7.01	u=-2,d=-5 / u=3,d=1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2,d=1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddd
177.	7.43	u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4,d=4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=-4 / dddU
178.	8.22	u=4,d=-2 / u=1,d=4 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=4 / UdUd
179.	10.66	u=-3,d=3 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dddd
180.	7.66	u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=0 / u=4 / d=-1 / ddUd
181.	8.75	u=5,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=5 / u=2 / u=1 / d=4 / dUdd
182.	7.60	u=6,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=6 / ddUd
183.	DNF	u=5,d=4 / u=3,d=0 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=4 / d=-5 / dUdU
184.	6.87	u=4,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-1 / ddUd
185.	7.43	u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=1 / UUdd
186.	8.33	u=-1,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=1 / d=-4 / ddUU
187.	10.36	u=0,d=6 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=5 / UUUd
188.	6.98	u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=6 / Uddd
189.	9.60	u=2,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=0,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / d=3 / UUdd
190.	7.10	u=0,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=4,d=6 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=1 / ddUd
191.	8.58	u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=2,d=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-1 / ddUd
192.	8.76	u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=6 / u=4,d=-4 / u=1,d=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / d=2 / UUUU
193.	8.41	u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-4 / Uddd
194.	8.64	u=-1,d=-2 / u=5,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=1 / ddUU
195.	8.00	u=1,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=1,d=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=-2 / ddUd
196.	8.94	u=6,d=6 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=0 / u=6,d=3 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=1 / UUdU
197.	8.02	u=0,d=-1 / u=1,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=6 / Uddd
198.	7.63	u=1,d=-5 / u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-2 / ddUU
199.	10.78	u=6,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=4,d=2 / u=3,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=2 / d=1 / dUdd



hardly had time to practise these days


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2010)

Wat, 43.44 double parity 4x4 solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 32.63, 30.19, 40.13, 39.46, 26.68 = 34.09
> 
> The 26 is a pb  No parity


 
0.0

How long before a sub 20 single?

In 2003ish, sub 20 on 3x3 was fast, now we have people (person) kinda nearly sub 20 maybe possibly on 4x4!


----------



## Toad (Nov 2, 2010)

lolben


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 0.0
> 
> How long before a sub 20 single?
> 
> In 2003ish, sub 20 on 3x3 was fast, now we have people (person) *kinda nearly* sub 20 *maybe possibly* on 4x4!



that doesnt sound very close


----------



## Toad (Nov 3, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> that doesnt sound very close


 
23:29 <+Toad`> THE NEW WAY TO SAY YOU'RE UNSURE ABOUT SOMETHING
23:29 <+Toad`> KINDA NEARLY MAYBE POSSIBLY!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2010)

if someone ever gets sub20 ao12 on video for 4x4x4 consistantly i quit cubing


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 3, 2010)

I HEREBY DECLARE THAT NO PERSONS SHALL EVER GET SUB-20 ON 4X4X4


----------



## Truncator (Nov 3, 2010)

lolben


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 3, 2010)

first sub 2 on 5x5, i had really fast centres 30 seconds, normally about 42ish
also second sub 1 4x4

other than these 2 solves the rest were really bad (10 4x4 and 4 5x5)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2010)

10.03 nl single
should have been sub10 but i was looking at the timer as i did pll and i hesitated after finishing for a split second
came in a 17.39 ao12.

anyone want scramble?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes. Oh. I misunderstood your fb post. I thought that was an OH single. Nvm.


----------



## speedcubingmasster96 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm Pablo Grasböck from Austria and i never went on a competition before but hey..


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 3, 2010)

I know it's not really much of an accomplishment, but I got these times:

19.97, 19.97, DNF, 19.97

Really slow, but w/e.

Edit: First time I've done feet in a while.

Old PB: 3:46.52
New PB: 3:45.83


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 3, 2010)

6.91 D2 U' B2 D L' B2 L2 R' U2 B L2 U2 R U B' U' F L2 R D' L U2 R' F2 R 

Finally sub-7 NL 

x2 D L2 D R' D
y' U R U' R'
y U' R U R' y U' R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
y' R' U R
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

53 / 6.91 = 7.67 tps


----------



## Pusha (Nov 3, 2010)

*Average of 12: 9.22*


Spoiler



1. 9.30 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B F2 L R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' D R' U' D' F2 R' D2 R D' R2 U2
2. 9.18 U' R F L' D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' D' L2 R2 D2 F' R' F R L2 D2 U' R D2 L D
3. 9.62 B D' R' L2 D2 L B' R' U B2 U L' D' L' D' R2 D B F R' U B2 R' L2 F
4. 8.58 U' D' L U R B' D' R2 D2 F' D B R' U L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' R U'
5. 9.41 R D' F' B D B2 D' L' B2 U' D' L F B2 L F2 D2 B U2 D' B' U L D2 L2
6. (9.79) L2 F' B2 L' B2 U' B F R2 L' D' L2 B2 L U F' R U2 L2 B D B F L2 F
7. 9.66 U2 R B2 R D F R D B F' D2 B' U2 B' U D' B U F' R2 D2 R B2 D' F
8. 9.30 B L R' U F' L2 U B F2 R D L2 R2 F2 D U B2 D' R U2 D' B' U2 D' L
9. 9.74 L2 D' R2 U' D' B U2 L2 U' D' B L B' D' U' F B U' L' D' L2 R F B2 R
10. 8.27 B D U' R' B' D B2 R D' L' D' F B D' B2 U2 F2 D B' R2 B2 D' B' D L2
11. 9.10 D L D2 U' F D2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 L' F' L2 U' L2 U' F L2 R D' U2 B R B2
12. (7.67) F' L' B2 U B2 U2 B2 L R B U B' D L U L D2 R B R' D2 F' U F2 B2


----------



## Bogyo (Nov 3, 2010)

I fail at minx.:fp


Spoiler



Statistics for 11-03-2010 20:43:25

Average: 50.02
Standard Deviation: 2.15
Best Time: 46.09
Worst Time: 1:11.71
Individual Times:
1.	51.27
2.	50.28
3.	48.56
4.	48.11
5.	47.68
6.	55.13
7.	(1:11.71)
8.	46.88
9.	48.91
10.	51.65
11.	(46.09)
12.	51.69

I had a 50.07 average too before this, but I failed rolling a 47 and a 57... And this... 



Tündinek, a dodinak ma jó kedve volt azért, ötvenkettőegészhetvenháromszázadszázátlag nemannyirarossz


----------



## Shortey (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, you suck.


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 3, 2010)

> I fail at minx.
> Spoiler:
> 
> Statistics for 11-03-2010 20:43:25
> ...


Huh!?
Have you ever had sub 40?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> I fail at minx.:fp
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Wow what a noob, your best average of 5 was only 48.98 seconds, you're so slow.


----------



## Benyó (Nov 3, 2010)

V7 illusion
single: 55.94
mo3: 1:03.54
avg12: 1:09.61

red-white cube
i hope it will break in soon


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 3, 2010)

(10.22) B U' R D' R L U B L D' F B D2 L' U B2 D B2 R' B2 U' B' U D2 L'


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 3, 2010)

PB avg 5. 14.12. Insanely lucky though. 1 LL skip, and 2 PLL skips. The other two solves were good for me.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 3, 2010)

3x3

Statistics for 11-03-2010 22:41:43

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.00
Standard Deviation: 1.57
Best Time: 17.86
Worst Time: 25.31
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	20.77	B2 F2 U L D2 B2 F D U2 F R D2 U' L2 R2 D' U B' R D' F U R' B U
2.	18.92	U F2 D' L' D' R' B' L2 R2 D2 L' R F D' L' D L2 R U' F L' R2 D2 L' R'
3.	18.94	L' B' F L' D U' F' D2 B2 F' D2 U L' D' U2 L2 F' L2 B2 L R B F U' F'
4.	20.48	F R2 U F2 L R2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 F L2 R' B L2 R' F L' U' L D' F' U'
5.	23.34	U F D' L2 D R2 F L B' L B F' U' B2 D' L2 D2 U2 L R2 D' U2 L R B
6.	20.58	L R2 D' U L2 R B F L B2 L2 F' U F' L' B2 F U' F2 L' B' R' D' U B2
7.	20.31	D2 U' L2 R' U' L R2 D' R U2 B2 F L' R B F' D' U B2 F2 R B2 D2 R2 U'
8.	19.20	D U' F' R B' L R' D U F2 L' R2 B' F2 D L' F' L2 D' U2 F2 D L' U2 L'
9.	25.31	B2 R2 F' D U2 F' L B R2 D' R' D2 B' R' D2 U L' D2 U' B L' D' U L' R
10.	19.55	B D2 R U' B2 F L R2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D R D2 U F2 D U' L2 F2 L2 R
11.	18.70	U2 B U R F U2 B2 U' F D U L R2 D' U' L R D2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D B'
12.	21.28	B' F D2 L R2 D' U2 B' F D' U2 F' D F2 R' U2 L2 R B2 D R' B2 R D2 R'
13.	19.47	L R D2 U2 R' D' U' L D' L2 R2 B' U B2 F L' F' D U2 B' F2 L2 R U2 R2
14.	18.34	U2 B' F L F2 U F' L' F' L B2 L' R F2 D2 U L D' B L' D' U2 R' F' L
15.	17.86	R' B2 U2 L' R' F2 D' U R' B' L' R2 D U2 B2 D2 B2 U R' B U F' R2 F' R'
16.	19.47	F U R2 F2 L2 D2 R' U' L' D' U B L2 R U' R2 D U' F' D2 R' D L' R2 B
17.	20.66	F2 D R' B' L' R U R2 D' U L2 R2 D' U L' F' L2 D2 B' F D U' L' R2 U2
18.	18.56	U' B F' L R2 D2 U' B F L' R U2 B F2 D' U' L R2 F2 D' U B F' D' U
19.	20.48	D2 L B2 F U B F R' F' L' U' R2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 R D' L2 F2 D' B D2
20.	18.33	L' R' F2 D U' R B L2 U2 F L' R' B' F' U' L R2 U B' F' U F R2 F L
21.	20.95	L D L' R U2 B' R2 D' B L' R2 D2 B' F2 D' U' L2 B' F D2 U2 L2 D U L'
22.	19.64	L' R2 F R2 D2 U B2 R' U B F' L2 R' D U2 B F L R2 B F2 D' U' L' R
23.	19.75	R' D2 F' L2 U L R2 B' R2 D' L2 R U B' F' U L' R2 D2 B2 F' D' U2 B' F2
24.	19.39	B F' U F' R' D U B2 F2 R2 U2 F' D R2 D' B2 R' B2 F2 L R2 D2 U L' R'
25.	19.83	F D F' L' B2 F D' L R' D U' F D2 L' R2 B2 F L' D2 U' F D U2 B' U2



Statistics for 11-03-2010 22:42:20

Average: 18.79
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 17.86
Worst Time: 20.66
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	18.34	U2 B' F L F2 U F' L' F' L B2 L' R F2 D2 U L D' B L' D' U2 R' F' L
2.	(17.86)	R' B2 U2 L' R' F2 D' U R' B' L' R2 D U2 B2 D2 B2 U R' B U F' R2 F' R'
3.	19.47	F U R2 F2 L2 D2 R' U' L' D' U B L2 R U' R2 D U' F' D2 R' D L' R2 B
4.	(20.66)	F2 D R' B' L' R U R2 D' U L2 R2 D' U L' F' L2 D2 B' F D U' L' R2 U2
5.	18.56	U' B F' L R2 D2 U' B F L' R U2 B F2 D' U' L R2 F2 D' U B F' D' U



Statistics for 11-03-2010 22:42:51

Average: 19.41
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 17.86
Worst Time: 20.95
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	19.47	L R D2 U2 R' D' U' L D' L2 R2 B' U B2 F L' F' D U2 B' F2 L2 R U2 R2
2.	18.34	U2 B' F L F2 U F' L' F' L B2 L' R F2 D2 U L D' B L' D' U2 R' F' L
3.	(17.86)	R' B2 U2 L' R' F2 D' U R' B' L' R2 D U2 B2 D2 B2 U R' B U F' R2 F' R'
4.	19.47	F U R2 F2 L2 D2 R' U' L' D' U B L2 R U' R2 D U' F' D2 R' D L' R2 B
5.	20.66	F2 D R' B' L' R U R2 D' U L2 R2 D' U L' F' L2 D2 B' F D U' L' R2 U2
6.	18.56	U' B F' L R2 D2 U' B F L' R U2 B F2 D' U' L R2 F2 D' U B F' D' U
7.	20.48	D2 L B2 F U B F R' F' L' U' R2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 R D' L2 F2 D' B D2
8.	18.33	L' R' F2 D U' R B L2 U2 F L' R' B' F' U' L R2 U B' F' U F R2 F L
9.	(20.95)	L D L' R U2 B' R2 D' B L' R2 D2 B' F2 D' U' L2 B' F D2 U2 L2 D U L'
10.	19.64	L' R2 F R2 D2 U B2 R' U B F' L2 R' D U2 B F L R2 B F2 D' U' L' R
11.	19.75	R' D2 F' L2 U L R2 B' R2 D' L2 R U B' F' U L' R2 D2 B2 F' D' U2 B' F2
12.	19.39	B F' U F' R' D U B2 F2 R2 U2 F' D R2 D' B2 R' B2 F2 L R2 D2 U L' R'



Not PBs, but good enough to warrant a post I think. Only a handful of sub19avg5s and fewer sub20avg12s

EDIT - All NL too.


----------



## Kynit (Nov 3, 2010)

2:45 4x4 single on sim; just recently learned chain pairing and 4x4 is suddenly fun again 

Still working on chaining edges for 5x5; I think I've almost got it, but it's hard to check the B edges fast on a sim.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 4, 2010)

19.51, 17.05, 19.28, 15.33, 17.51, 16.20, 18.71, 13.68, 17.40, 18.35, 15.39, 16.74

17.20 average of 12
all nl.
pb ao12


----------



## Toad (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeh I just broke my pb averages of 5, 12, 50, 100 then my computer crashed so I lost all the times.

The ave5 was all non-lucky and 13.0x, 12 was all non lucky and 14.3x, the 50 was 15.6x and 100 was 16.0x


----------



## Joemamma556 (Nov 4, 2010)

OH average 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.33
worst time: 37.42



current avg5: 29.77 (σ = 2.24)
current avg12: 31.36 (σ = 3.06)

27.62, 34.33, 36.09, 27.23, 32.29, 33.18, 33.55, (26.33), (37.42), 26.67, 31.85, 30.80


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 4, 2010)

Mind blown! 

*50.86* 4x4 single, no parity 
Last Layer: Antisune + V Perm
Scramble:
R F D f R' F2 r2 D' f2 u' D U2 f D f2 B' u B R' F U2 F2 u' r' f' r' L2 R2 B U2 r U' D R' F2 B U' D L2 F2 

Could've been sub-50, but got nervous on the V Perm 
Previous PB was 53.16; like that one, this solve came out of nowhere in a crap session... I still rarely get sub-1 solves.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 4, 2010)

19.19 PB single. OLL skip


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 4, 2010)

lolwtf 10.73 jflysim single
The first timed LL skip ever.


----------



## speedcubingmasster96 (Nov 4, 2010)

9.35 of 50 
8.31 of 12 
7.39 of 5 

i'm scared about my times


----------



## jordan12 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow... That's insane speedcubingmasster96.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 4, 2010)

OH:

Average of 5: 18.10
1. 17.81 B2 U' L' U2 R D B U2 D2 R2 D F R D B R2 B U2 F' R' U' D2 L2 D' U 
2. (21.65) R2 L' B' U F R2 B U2 B L D R L F2 D2 R' F2 D R' B' L2 U' L2 D2 B' 
3. (16.36) U2 F2 L D2 R U2 F' D' B' F' D F B2 D' F B2 U' L R2 B2 D' R B2 F2 U' 
4. 17.61 D' R F R2 F' U2 B D2 L R' D' F B2 R2 F' D2 R' B2 U D2 B2 L2 U' L' U2 
5. 18.87 R2 B' R' F L' F U' F R2 D2 R' B U B' L' U2 R' D F B2 R B F2 U L2 

All full step. On camera ^_^
Went on to a 20.48 avg12 which is also my first 20.xx avg12 but not PB


----------



## Escher (Nov 4, 2010)

speedcubingmasster96 said:


> 9.35 of 50
> 8.31 of 12
> 7.39 of 5
> 
> i'm scared about my times


 
Those are some pretty insane times; I think it would be good to post some vids of some sort, or meeting up with some other cubers (the other 'crazy Austrians'?). Going from 10.xx to low 8.xx avg of 12 in a week is ridiculous, as is dropping your avg of 5 PB by a similar percentage... I don't think I've ever heard of that before.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> Those are some pretty insane times; I think it would be good to post some vids of some sort, or meeting up with some other cubers (the other 'crazy Austrians'?). Going from 10.xx to low 8.xx avg of 12 in a week is ridiculous, as is dropping your avg of 5 PB by a similar percentage... I don't think I've ever heard of that before.


 no, rowan, even better:

http://www.speedcubers.de/forum/showthread.php?tid=4229&pid=87667#pid87667

looking at this, he posted a new pb of 9.04 avg12, 8.84 avg5 at 11:58am.

1,5 hours later, he has 9.3 avg50, 8.3 avg12 and 7.xx avg5.

nobody, I repeat: NOBODY breaks his new avg5 pb 90 minutes later by 0.5 seconds with an avg12.

I know him and I know he's fast, but with all respect, my ratio tells me not to believe it until I've seen him live.

I'm sure I could tell if he's able to do sub9 if I see him cubing.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 4, 2010)

I find it crazy how someone in Austria, especially that fast, doesn't go to competitions, considering how easy it is to go to nearby countries, and how awesome European comps are


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 4, 2010)

lolololol.

As of October 26th 2010 his PBs were as follows:



speedcubingmaster_1996 said:


> best avg5: 9.16 (σ = 0.55)
> best avg12: 9.60 (σ = 0.83)
> session avg (50 solves): 10.58 (σ = 1.16)



bsbsbsbsbsbs

EDIT: 
AMOS HE DOES GO TO COMPETITIONS!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GRAS01


----------



## r_517 (Nov 4, 2010)

Spoiler



Statistics for 11-04-2010 15:02:37

Cubes Solved: 99/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.66
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 5.48
Worst Time: 11.02
Individual Times:
1.	8.43	u=-4,d=4 / u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=0 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-3 / UdUU
2.	8.44	u=5,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-3,d=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-2 / dUdd
3.	8.01	u=4,d=-4 / u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / d=-4 / Uddd
4.	7.81	u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=3 / u=3 / d=2 / UUUU
5.	9.41	u=5,d=-4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-2 / ddUU
6.	8.37	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=5 / u=1,d=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=6 / d=3 / ddUU
7.	7.71	u=1,d=-5 / u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=6 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=-1 / UUdd
8.	8.00	u=5,d=4 / u=5,d=1 / u=-1,d=0 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=3 / UdUd
9.	8.13	u=6,d=1 / u=6,d=0 / u=5,d=5 / u=6,d=0 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=2 / d=2 / Uddd
10.	8.83	u=1,d=1 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-2 / UddU
11.	7.01	u=6,d=3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=4,d=-2 / u=1,d=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / d=0 / UUUd
12.	9.05	u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=4,d=6 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-2 / ddUd
13.	9.76	u=6,d=-3 / u=-1,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=2 / UddU
14.	9.16	u=4,d=-3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=4,d=1 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-2 / dUUd
15.	7.09	u=3,d=2 / u=5,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5,d=2 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-3 / UdUU
16.	8.02	u=6,d=5 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=6 / u=2 / d=4 / UUdd
17.	8.94	u=5,d=-4 / u=4,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=1 / d=1 / UUUd
18.	8.96	u=-2,d=1 / u=1,d=-2 / u=3,d=1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / d=-3 / UddU
19.	8.20	u=5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / d=3 / UdUU
20.	8.54	u=4,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=5 / UUUd
21.	9.73	u=6,d=-4 / u=-2,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=3,d=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / d=4 / UdUd
22.	5.48	u=4,d=-4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=6 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-4 / dUUU
23.	8.30	u=3,d=-2 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=3 / d=2 / UdUd
24.	9.67	u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=4 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / d=2 / UUdU
25.	8.94	u=4,d=-4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=3,d=2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=3 / dUUd
26.	9.89	u=4,d=6 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=5,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=6 / Uddd
27.	11.02	u=3,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=2,d=-4 / u=3 / u=1 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=1 / dddU
28.	8.92	u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUdd
29.	7.85	u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4,d=4 / u=1,d=1 / u=5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-4 / ddUU
30.	9.51	u=1,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUUU
31.	8.89	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3,d=5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=3 / dddU
32.	8.89	u=2,d=0 / u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=0 / d=5 / ddUd
33.	7.35	u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=3 / u=4,d=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-2 / dddU
34.	7.24	u=-5,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=1 / d=-1 / dUdU
35.	8.56	u=-5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=-5 / u=5,d=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / dUUU
36.	10.22	u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UUUU
37.	8.35	u=6,d=-4 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=4 / UdUd
38.	8.15	u=2,d=4 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-4 / ddUd
39.	7.36	u=-1,d=6 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUUU
40.	6.82	u=-3,d=-5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=4 / d=6 / dUUU
41.	10.05	u=-1,d=4 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=4,d=4 / u=4,d=6 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / ddUd
42.	8.29	u=1,d=1 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=2 / UUUd
43.	8.79	u=-1,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=6,d=-1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=1 / UUdU
44.	7.63	u=-1,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=1 / UUUd
45.	9.33	u=4,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=-2 / UUUU
46.	8.31	u=1,d=2 / u=5,d=1 / u=0,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / d=3 / dddU
47.	10.33	u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=0,d=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / d=-2 / UUUU
48.	10.20	u=-1,d=2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2,d=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=4 / UUdd
49.	7.45	u=-1,d=-3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=4 / dddU
50.	9.99	u=5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=1,d=3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUUU
51.	9.37	u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=0 / dUdU
52.	8.43	u=6,d=-3 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=0,d=5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / d=5 / dddd
53.	10.04	u=-2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=2 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=-3 / dUdd
54.	7.82	u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=4 / u=-5,d=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUUd
55.	8.52	u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=0 / u=2,d=-1 / u=0,d=3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=4 / dddd
56.	10.20	u=3,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=4,d=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=4 / UddU
57.	9.84	u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-5 / ddUU
58.	10.01	u=5,d=6 / u=1,d=1 / u=3,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=2 / UdUU
59.	8.10	u=1,d=-4 / u=6,d=6 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=4 / u=6 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-4 / dUUU
60.	7.00	u=4,d=2 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=5 / Uddd
61.	10.58	u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=0,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-4 / d=4 / UdUU
62.	7.80	u=0,d=6 / u=5,d=2 / u=3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=2 / d=-5 / UUUU
63.	10.74	u=1,d=1 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=0 / dUUd
64.	9.70	u=2,d=5 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=-2 / d=-5 / UUUU
65.	10.96	u=-5,d=-2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3,d=0 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=6 / UUdd
66.	8.97	u=-1,d=-4 / u=1,d=-2 / u=0,d=0 / u=-1,d=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUdU
67.	10.66	u=1,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-2,d=2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=6 / UdUd
68.	9.03	u=3,d=-2 / u=6,d=6 / u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=2 / d=3 / dddd
69.	7.21	u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=1,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / d=0 / UUdU
70.	8.03	u=1,d=4 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-4 / dUdU
71.	8.12	u=-3,d=-5 / u=2,d=4 / u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=3 / u=0 / u=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=6 / UUUU
72.	7.66	u=1,d=5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=1 / d=2 / UddU
73.	8.57	u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=-1 / UddU
74.	6.76	u=-1,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=4 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=6 / UUUd
75.	8.48	u=6,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=0,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-2 / dddd
76.	6.56	u=2,d=-5 / u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-3 / ddUU
77.	7.40	u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=1 / Uddd
78.	6.56	u=-5,d=-4 / u=2,d=4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5,d=1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-1 / ddUd
79.	9.10	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=5,d=3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-2 / dUUU
80.	7.09	u=4,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=0 / u=1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-4 / d=4 / UUdd
81.	8.09	u=5,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=1 / dddd
82.	8.05	u=6,d=4 / u=0,d=-4 / u=6,d=-3 / u=5,d=2 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / d=-1 / dUUU
83.	10.12	u=-3,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dUdU
84.	9.63	u=3,d=-4 / u=2,d=2 / u=4,d=4 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=6 / UUUd
85.	9.43	u=3,d=2 / u=3,d=4 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=4 / u=0 / d=0 / ddUU
86.	10.50	u=3,d=-4 / u=4,d=5 / u=5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=5 / d=0 / dUdU
87.	10.52	u=6,d=-3 / u=-2,d=1 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=6 / dddd
88.	8.40	u=6,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-5 / dUdU
89.	9.87	u=6,d=-1 / u=3,d=0 / u=5,d=4 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-3 / dUdd
90.	9.14	u=-5,d=0 / u=3,d=2 / u=1,d=-4 / u=4,d=1 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=1 / UUUU
91.	8.01	u=6,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UUUd
92.	8.01	u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=6 / dddU
93.	9.52	u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2,d=5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-2 / UdUU
94.	DNF	u=1,d=-1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUUU
95.	10.07	u=4,d=1 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-4 / UUUd
96.	7.86	u=3,d=5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / d=2 / dddU
97.	8.04	u=-2,d=2 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=2,d=-1 / u=1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=-4 / UUdd
98.	9.05	u=5,d=5 / u=6,d=4 / u=3,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUdU
99.	6.35	u=5,d=-2 / u=0,d=3 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-3 / dUUd
100.	7.82	u=-3,d=3 / u=2,d=1 / u=3,d=0 / u=3,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=5 / UdUU


last 100 solves before going to Bristol i think


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 4, 2010)

I beg you, Pablo, film!

It doesn't matter if it's bad, but I will see you cubing again! And seeing you cubing will help me to believe you!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> lolololol.
> 
> As of October 26th 2010 his PBs were as follows:
> 
> ...


 
When did he say that where his PBs?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 4, 2010)

speedcubingmaster_1996 said:


> alle pbs gebrochen außer single
> 
> best avg5: 9.16 (σ = 0.55)
> 
> ...



source: http://www.speedcubers.de/forum/showthread.php?tid=5086&pid=86276#pid86276


----------



## whauk (Nov 4, 2010)

OH 10.38 nonlucky
scramble L' F2 L2 R D L' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 D' F' U F D B L R2 U' L' U2 L2 U2 B'
but somehow i cant reconstruct...
F2L~6
Zperm at 8


----------



## speedcubingmasster96 (Nov 4, 2010)

I never went to a competition this is a mistake of the WCA


----------



## NeuwDk (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally I sub-2'ed my Z-perm, now i'm on the next one .. F-perm, this is gonna take a while xD

Edit: The F-perm is barely sub-3. The alg is: R'URU'R2'F'U'F-URU'x'R2U'R'U . Any suggestions?


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 4, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 111/111
best time: 7.55
worst time: 22.11

current avg5: 12.52 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 9.81 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 11.65 (σ = 0.93)
*best avg12: 10.44 (σ = 0.51)*

current avg100: 11.37 (σ = 1.39)
*best avg100: 11.31 (σ = 1.36)*

Heh..I was sucking at 3x3 recently so it feels so good to actually break PBs today finally!


----------



## r_517 (Nov 4, 2010)

last exercises before UK Open

Clock: 7.86
1. 7.70 u=-3,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=4,d=4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUUU
2. (7.52) u=-4,d=6 / u=5,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=6 / u=4 / d=3 / UddU
3. 8.33 u=-3,d=-4 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=6,d=2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUUd
4. (DNF) u=2,d=4 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=0 / ddUU
5. 7.55 u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=4 / u=0 / d=-5 / dUdU

2x2: 7.19
1. (13.40) R2 U R2 F' U F R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 R U' R' F' R2 U' R' F2
2. (5.62) F U2 F R U R F2 U F' R' U' R2 F' R U2 R F U' R' F' R2 U R' F U
3. 7.43 U R' F R' U2 R' F U2 R' F' R U' R2 F2 U' F' U F' U2 R' F U2 R' U2 F'
4. 6.56 U2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U F' R' F U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' R U2 F U2 F U2 R' F'
5. 7.57 U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R F R2 U F R U' F R2 F R' F U' R2 U' R2 F2 R' U

3x3: 23.07
1. 24.86+ B R B' U' F' L2 R U F' D' U F U' F U2 B F' R2 B' F' L R2 U2 L R2
2. 21.90 U B' F L2 B F2 D U' B F' U R F2 R2 U' L' R U B2 F2 D' U' R' U2 R2
3. (27.96) L2 R' B L R2 D2 B2 D U2 L' U L R2 D' U' B F2 L2 D B2 D' U R B' F2
4. 22.46 U2 L2 U' R2 B L' R' D' U' R2 U F2 D' U2 R2 B F2 D' U' B L' U B D2 U
5. (19.16) U B F2 L' R D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F L2 R2 B D2 U

4x4: 1:51.10
1. 1:47.24 Uw' U2 R' B' L2 Rw2 R B' Fw' F' L' B' R B Uw2 B Rw2 D' U' L R2 Fw L B Fw2 F' L R2 Uw F' L2 Rw' U2 L2 R B2 F Rw' Uw L'
2. (2:02.73) R U2 Rw' U' Fw' D' Rw2 U' Rw D2 F U' B R' B2 U B2 D2 Uw' L' Rw' R D2 Uw' Rw Uw' U B Fw2 F2 R' D2 U' L2 Rw R' D' Uw' Rw' Uw2
3. (1:34.80) F L2 Rw2 R' D' Uw2 U Rw2 Uw U F' Uw2 L D' Uw2 U B2 F' L2 Rw' R2 F2 D Uw2 R2 B' F' U' F2 L' U L2 D' B R2 F2 Uw Fw' L2 Uw'
4. 1:43.46 L Rw2 B2 Uw B2 L R' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' L2 Rw2 R' D Rw' Fw2 F L Rw R' D F' Rw B Rw2 Uw' U Fw' F2 D2 Uw' L D B' Uw' U2 L' U Rw2
5. 2:02.60 Fw Uw' U B' Fw2 F' L D Rw' F2 Rw F' Uw2 U' B F' L Rw' Fw R2 B2 Fw F Rw' Uw' R F' L2 F R2 B Fw2 F' Rw' D' Uw' F' D Uw2 R'

OH: 41.14
1. 38.75 B F2 L' U' F D U2 F2 L F' U2 R' B F L B U' R D U B F U' F L
2. 44.04 L U' B2 F' D L2 D' U B2 D' L B' D U' F' U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R' B U'
3. (36.41) B' F' D2 U' L2 R' D2 B' L R' F U' B2 F L2 D U2 B2 F2 D' U' B' U2 B U'
4. (53.81) R2 B F' R' F2 D' L B2 F2 D2 U B D2 U F L D U' B2 F2 L' R2 B' U' B2
5. 40.62 D U' R2 F L' R2 D' U' B2 D' U' B' L R' D U' L' U L' B' F U L' D' U2


----------



## Overtime (Nov 4, 2010)

Its been a while since I've cubed but I'm still averaging around 35 seconds and got more sub 30 non lucky solves


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG!!! SUB 17 AVG5 ON 3X3!!!

Average: 16.87
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 14.66
Worst Time: 20.71
Individual Times:
1. 14.72 L2 B2 D R' D2 U' L B D U' R D2 L' F2 D' B2 D2 L R B F L R' B F2
2. 18.38 L F U' L' F2 L B2 R2 D2 F L R F' R U' F' U' F2 R2 B F U B2 F' D
3. 17.52 B2 L B F L' B D2 R D' L R2 U B' L2 R2 D2 R' F' D2 R F D' U2 B' U2
4. (20.71) R B' L D2 U B2 R F2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R D' L R' B2 L2 U
5. (14.66) U2 F D' F' L2 B U' L' F D B F' L' B D2 U' B2 D' B2 D' U2 L' B F' D2

It would be awesome if I get that kind of average at Princeton.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2010)

My second 3x3x3 sub-20 average of 5 ever: 19.91. And it was done without any warmup - first five solves of the day!


Spoiler



Statistics for 11-04-2010 13:48:27

Average: 19.91
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 18.77
Worst Time: 20.51
Individual Times:
1.	19.14	L R2 D' L' R2 D' U F' D' F' U2 L' R2 D' U B L2 D' B2 U2 B' F U' R2 D
2.	20.42	U' B F2 L2 R2 F' L R2 B2 F2 D' U R2 D' F2 R F' L2 B F' U B F U2 B'
3.	20.18	R2 D2 U F2 L R' U2 L R' B2 D L' U' F2 L R' D U R D' L2 F' D2 L2 R'
4.	(20.51)	D2 U' B' D B' D' U L' U B D L R' B' F2 D U2 F L' D2 B D U2 R' B
5.	(18.77)	D' U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B' R' D' L2 B' F' L R B' U' L R2 B F D' R F2


And it was also the start of what I think is my best ever average 10/12: 20.53


Spoiler



Statistics for 11-04-2010 13:52:39

Average: 20.53
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 18.77
Worst Time: 24.37
Individual Times:
1.	19.14	L R2 D' L' R2 D' U F' D' F' U2 L' R2 D' U B L2 D' B2 U2 B' F U' R2 D
2.	20.42	U' B F2 L2 R2 F' L R2 B2 F2 D' U R2 D' F2 R F' L2 B F' U B F U2 B'
3.	20.18	R2 D2 U F2 L R' U2 L R' B2 D L' U' F2 L R' D U R D' L2 F' D2 L2 R'
4.	20.51	D2 U' B' D B' D' U L' U B D L R' B' F2 D U2 F L' D2 B D U2 R' B
5.	(18.77)	D' U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B' R' D' L2 B' F' L R B' U' L R2 B F D' R F2
6.	21.52	B D2 B' F2 L2 B' F2 D B' F U B' U' F' L R' B F U' B' F' D U' B2 R2
7.	(24.37)	L2 R F' L2 D' U R2 U2 R' D U2 L' R' D' U' B2 F L' R' D U2 B2 R' U2 L
8.	20.77	D L B' R D' U' B2 D2 L2 R D' F2 R U B R D U' B' F' L' U2 B' F2 U2
9.	22.57	R2 U' L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B2 F L R B' F D' B D' F2
10.	21.16	B2 F' L2 D U' R' D' U2 L2 R' F D2 B2 F2 U2 L' R' D2 R F D B F' L2 R2
11.	19.77	D R' D U2 B2 L R' B2 D' U F' L' D2 U B F' D2 L2 B2 F D B2 L' R2 B
12.	19.25	F D2 B F' D R F' D' U B' F2 D' F L' R' U' B' F D L R2 F2 L B' D


I think I was inspired watching Ton's video. 

Who knows - with a lot of luck, maybe I can win that wager with Andrew this weekend?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 4, 2010)

u' U B D U' L' B f' F' R f2 L2 R' B2 r F r' f' u2 r' U' D2 B' r D r2 F2 B2 R' f' R L2 u2 R L' r2 u2 F2 B' f 
31.73 WOMG


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 4, 2010)

Average of 5: 14.63
1. (12.46) D2 R B L2 R2 F' D2 F U2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 R' U B' F L R D L' F D' L2
2. 13.61 D B' U F2 U2 F' U R' B' U F' D U2 B U2 R L' D R D U2 B D' R B2
3. 15.38 D F2 R2 F' U D2 F2 B2 R' L D' L D U' L2 D2 F' D' L2 D' L' U F' R U'
4. 14.88 R' B R2 U D' B D' L2 D R' D' F2 R2 F L B2 F' U' F L2 U D2 L B' L'
5. (16.22) U B L2 D U' L' F' U2 R D' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 L' F2 B' U R' F' 

Notice how my solves in this average progressively get worse...


----------



## EricReese (Nov 4, 2010)

For F Perm I use

(R' U' F' ) T Perm and then instead of the F' at the end, I do U R

Note this is badmephisto's T perm

its very fast. those 3 moves, T perm, then 2 moves. its soo fast


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 4, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Average of 5: 14.63
> 1. (12.46) D2 R B L2 R2 F' D2 F U2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 R' U B' F L R D L' F D' L2
> 2. 13.61 D B' U F2 U2 F' U R' B' U F' D U2 B U2 R L' D R D U2 B D' R B2
> *3. 15.38 D F2 R2 F' U D2 F2 B2 R' L D' L D U' L2 D2 F' D' L2 D' L' U F' R U'
> ...


 
...nope.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2010)

1.73 on that one T perm that goes
D' (R2 U R2 U' R2) U' D (R2 U' R2 U R2)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> ...nope.


 
I know that the solves weren't necessarily the fastest solve to the slowest solve in the exact order, but my times make a large progression upward toward the end. That's all I meant.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes! New PB on the 3x3. 11.77 full step solve! I can say again that my non lucky single beats my lucky single. My breakdown was as follows...

Cross ~ 2 sec. (4 moves)
F2L (Including cross) ~ 7 sec.
OLL (Double headlights) ~ 2.5
PLL (Counter clockwise U-perm) ~ 2 sec.

Edit: Argh!!! theanonomouscuber, you still beat me by just enough. LOL


----------



## Truncator (Nov 4, 2010)

EDIT: owait im an idiot


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 4, 2010)

3x3 Average of 5: 14.10

1.) (12.99) 
2.) 13.04 
3.) (17.25) 
4.) 14.42 
5.) 14.83

Even better.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 4, 2010)

Second sub 41.5 PLL attack (41.47). Not a PB though. Without the lockups, sub-40 should be pretty easy. It'd also help if the maru lube lasted more than 30 seconds... 
Had soo many 42's.

What are other peoples time attacks like around my 3x3 average? (times in sig are w/ spacebar)
I feel like a slow turner.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 5, 2010)

11x11 solve with roux in just under 5 and a half days


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 5, 2010)

OMFG!!! 3x3 singe PB!!!!!! 9.28!
First sub 10 Yes!!!
~8 move 2x2x3 block
last two inserts really fast. Led into a flower OLL that I knew! With a J-perm for PLL. 
Wow. I'm feeling good right now.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG!!! SUB 1.9 AVG5 ON MASTER MAGIC!!!

Average: 1.86
Standard Deviation: 0.01
Best Time: 1.84
Worst Time: 2.84
Individual Times:
1. 1.84	
2. 1.86	
3. (2.84)	
4. 1.88	
5. (1.84)

If I keep getting averages like this, I'll have a chance to break the WR average for Master Magic at Princeton.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome average  Good luck at Princeton!


----------



## Carrot (Nov 5, 2010)

59.68 single WEEEEE!!! I have had like 15 sub 1:05's before this happened
1:07.23 avg5
1:08.81 avg12

megaminx


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2010)

2x2 avg 100: 4.11 (PB)
Highlighted is the best avg 12 (3.61, new PB) and best avg 5 (3.39).



Spoiler



1. 3.31 R F2 U R' U' F R2 F' 
2. 3.96 F2 R' F R' F' 
3. 3.56 R' U' R' U R' F R2 F U2 
4. 4.08 F U' R F' R U' F R2 F2 
5. 3.81 U R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' 
6. 3.69 F' R2 F R' F U2 F2 R2 F' 
*7. 3.30 U R' F' U F2 R' F U F' 
8. 3.38 F' U' R2 F U R2 U R 
9. 4.58 U2 F2 R2 F' U R U2 F2 
10. (2.15) F U R2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
11. 4.63 U R2 F2 R' U' R2 F' U 
12. 3.55 U R2 F' U R2 U2 R' U' F2 
13. 4.21 U' F2 R2 F' R U' F2 
14. 3.52 F U2 F' U F2 U R U 
15. 4.08 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U' R F 
16. 3.53 F R2 U2 R U' R' U2 
17. 2.65 R U R2 F2 U' R U R' F U' 
18. 3.33 F2 R' F2 U2 R U' R F2 R2 
*19. 3.50 F2 R U' R' U R' U F' U 
20. 3.46 U' F2 R U R F' R2 U' 
21. 4.68 F' U F U2 R U' R' 
22. 5.56 F2 U F2 R' U' F2 U F2 U' 
23. 3.97 R2 F' R F' R' U R' U 
24. 3.71 F' R U R' U' R U2 F U' 
25. 3.90 F' R F' R F' U2 R U' 
26. 4.59 F2 U' R F R2 U' R U R2 
27. 4.11 F2 U2 R2 F U' R' F2 R' F2 
28. 3.41 U2 R F2 R F R U2 R2 U' 
29. 4.36 U R' F' R2 F' R U2 R 
30. 3.15 R F' U' F2 R F R U F U2 
31. 4.63 U2 R' U F' U' R' F2 R' 
32. 3.71 F U' F2 R' U R2 F' R U' 
33. 3.94 U2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' R 
34. 3.93 U R2 F2 U R U' F2 U2 
35. 4.16 F R F U' R2 F R U2 
36. 3.93 U2 R F' U' R2 F2 U' R U' 
37. 4.40 U2 R' F U' F' R' F U2 R2 
38. 6.72 U2 R2 F' U R' U F' R F2 R 
39. 2.75 F2 R U F2 R' F R U F' 
40. 3.86 U R' F2 R' F R U' R' U 
41. 3.97 F U R2 U R2 U F' U2 F2 U' 
42. 4.46 U R' F' R F U' R2 F U 
43. 3.53 U' R' U' R F U2 F2 
44. 4.40 R' F' R U2 F2 R U' F R 
45. 6.65 U' R2 U' R' F' U' F2 U' R 
46. 4.46 F2 R2 U' R F2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
47. 3.71 U' F' U' F R' F2 U R' F U2 
48. 4.71 F U R2 F2 U' F R F' U' 
49. 4.94 U' R2 F2 U' F U' F2 R F' R' 
50. 3.75 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U F2 
51. 5.03 U F R' U F' U' F R2 
52. 3.63 F' R F2 R' U F' U' R F' 
53. 3.31 R F' U R' U F' U R2 U' 
54. 3.78 F2 U' F U F' U R' F2 U2 
55. 3.72 R2 F2 U' F U2 F' U' R F' U' 
56. 3.27 U F2 R' F' R U2 R U R' U' 
57. 5.16 F2 R2 U2 R F' U R' U2 R2 U' 
58. 4.28 F R2 U2 F2 U' F' R 
59. 4.38 R U2 F' U' F2 U R2 F' U' 
60. 3.78 U' F2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' R' 
61. 3.30 R2 F' R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 
62. 4.25 F2 R U R' U2 R F' U R 
63. 4.84 U F R2 F2 U R' F U' R2 
64. 3.55 R U F2 R U' F U' F2 R 
65. 4.91+ U R' F U' F U2 F' U2 F2 
66. 6.94+ F' R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' 
*67. 3.22 F U2 F' R F' U R F2 
68. 4.61 U R' U R2 U' R' F2 R' F U' 
69. 3.58 F U F' U2 F U' R2 U' 
70. 3.30 F R' U' F' R U' R2 U2 F2 
71. 3.28 F' R' F U2 F R' U2 R U' *
72. 4.00 U R' F2 U R U2 R' U' F2 U' 
73. 4.31 R U F2 U' F R2 U2 F' R' 
74. 2.28 F' R' U' R F' U2 R' U' 
75. 4.05 U R2 F' R2 F U' F2 R 
76. 3.15 F U R' U2 R' U R' U2 F U' 
77. 4.47 R2 U' F U2 R' F R U' F2 U' 
78. 5.53 F2 U2 F' R' U R F2 U' 
79. 3.58 U' F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R' F' 
80. 3.86 R2 U2 R' F U R' F R' F2 U' 
81. 5.06 U' R U' F U' F R F U' 
82. 4.94 F R' U' R U2 F' U R 
83. 3.78 R U2 F' R U' F U' R' 
84. 4.96 R' U2 F R' U F2 U2 F' R' 
85. 4.05 U F2 U' R' U' R' F2 U 
86. 3.47 F U F2 U' R F2 U' R' 
87. 3.81 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U F U' 
88. 3.91 F U' R2 F' R' F2 R 
89. 4.55 U' F' U' R F' U F2 R2 F' 
90. 5.77+ R' F R U2 F' R F' R2 F' U2 
91. 3.77 U F' U R2 F' U R F U 
92. (DNF) U F2 R2 F R2 U2 F R U 
93. 3.86 F R U2 F U R2 U2 
94. 5.41 R F R' U2 F U' F' R2 
95. 3.56 F2 R' F2 U R' F' U R' U' 
96. 5.09 F U' F2 U F' R F' U F2 
97. 4.97 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U R F R2 U' 
98. 4.69 R F' U R' F R2 F' R' 
99. 4.09 F' U2 R2 F R' F' R F R2 
100. 3.88 F U F2 R' F R' F' U



I never realised that you could just click on the time and qqTimer would give you the times and scrambles.  I accidentally skipped one of my solves, and took a long time to inspect on some others, but I'm still counting it. 

I'm surprised there wasn't a single sub-2. The average was a little disappointing (I really wanted sub-4), but at least I've done a decent one now. I forced myself not to look at the average so I didn't get nervous. Seemed to work.  Well, until I started failing at the end. It was probably sub-4 before that.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

My 'accomplishment' is being rubbish at clock. Perfect timing as I'm about to leave for UKO. Silly heatwave randomly arrived instead of winter so I can't really solve at all due to sweaty fingers.
Avg50 8.57 (PB is sub 7.5)



Spoiler



Statistics for 11-05-2010 10:23:19

Cubes Solved: 48/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 8.47
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 7.16
Worst Time: 12.02
Individual Times:
1.	8.58	u=4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=5,d=2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / ddUd
2.	7.43	u=0,d=0 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=4,d=6 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=5 / UUUU
3.	9.78	u=6,d=5 / u=3,d=2 / u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=2 / d=-1 / UddU
4.	8.75	u=6,d=-2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2,d=0 / u=5,d=6 / u=2 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=4 / UUUU
5.	7.34	u=0,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / d=3 / UdUU
6.	8.66	u=6,d=0 / u=3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=0 / dddU
7.	9.30	u=-3,d=2 / u=2,d=6 / u=4,d=-5 / u=3,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=1 / d=1 / ddUU
8.	8.63	u=4,d=0 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3,d=2 / u=3,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UUdU
9.	9.55	u=6,d=-1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=5 / u=5,d=6 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=6 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUUU
10.	7.27	u=3,d=6 / u=5,d=6 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / d=1 / UdUd
11.	12.02	u=4,d=-1 / u=6,d=3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4,d=4 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=2 / UUdU
12.	8.46	u=2,d=2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=4,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=1 / d=-2 / dUUd
13.	8.33	u=-2,d=1 / u=5,d=2 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-4 / UddU
14.	8.84	u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=-5 / u=0,d=1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-4 / dUdU
15.	7.63	u=-1,d=0 / u=5,d=-1 / u=1,d=4 / u=4,d=2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=3 / dUUU
16.	DNF	u=0,d=6 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=6,d=4 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=5 / dUUU
17.	8.77	u=-4,d=-2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=6,d=-3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-5 / UUUd
18.	10.31	u=4,d=4 / u=4,d=1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=1 / d=-3 / UUdd
19.	7.56	u=3,d=6 / u=0,d=-5 / u=3,d=-4 / u=0,d=2 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUUd
20.	10.27	u=1,d=6 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=4,d=-4 / u=6 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUdU
21.	DNF	u=4,d=-5 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-4,d=6 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / d=5 / ddUU
22.	8.56	u=1,d=4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=4 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=5 / UddU
23.	7.22	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=3 / u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=2 / dUUd
24.	7.56	u=2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=5 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-3 / UdUU
25.	9.21	u=2,d=4 / u=4,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=1,d=-4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / d=-5 / Uddd
26.	7.16	u=-2,d=-5 / u=2,d=0 / u=3,d=3 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / ddUU
27.	7.96	u=3,d=-1 / u=6,d=5 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=6 / d=5 / ddUd
28.	7.58	u=1,d=-5 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5 / u=5 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=0 / UdUd
29.	10.86	u=-3,d=3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=-2 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / d=0 / UdUd
30.	7.84	u=6,d=3 / u=5,d=0 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=5 / UdUd
31.	7.66	u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=6 / u=4,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=4 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UdUU
32.	8.38	u=-5,d=-1 / u=0,d=-3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=3 / d=5 / UUdU
33.	7.47	u=-1,d=1 / u=-4,d=1 / u=6,d=4 / u=-1,d=6 / u=-4 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-4 / UUUd
34.	8.34	u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUUU
35.	7.28	u=0,d=1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-3,d=4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=6 / u=3 / d=3 / dUdd
36.	8.09	u=-3,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=4 / dUdU
37.	8.25	u=3,d=6 / u=2,d=-5 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=4 / UUUd
38.	8.40	u=-4,d=2 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=6 / Uddd
39.	8.71	u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-1 / dUdU
40.	7.58	u=2,d=-1 / u=0,d=-2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=2,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUUd
41.	7.58	u=-3,d=-5 / u=6,d=-2 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=-2 / UUUU
42.	8.34	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-1,d=0 / u=2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=6 / dUdU
43.	9.36	u=3,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=-4 / UUdU
44.	8.22	u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / d=5 / ddUU
45.	8.03	u=-2,d=1 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=-4,d=2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=6 / u=4 / d=-1 / dddU
46.	10.22	u=-1,d=-1 / u=5,d=1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=2,d=4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=6 / u=5 / u=1 / d=4 / dUdU
47.	8.77	u=-4,d=6 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=5,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=6 / u=0 / d=-3 / UUUU
48.	7.75	u=-4,d=-2 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=4,d=-2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=2 / d=-3 / UUdd
49.	8.66	u=1,d=0 / u=3,d=1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-2 / dUUU
50.	8.06	u=-1,d=1 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=3,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=-3 / ddUd


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2010)

25.30 OH single PB. PLL skip.
Edit: Waaaaaaat - the next solve was 22.96 with an OLL skip. How did this happen? They _were_ qqTimer scrambles. Idk if I should count this one.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

3x3 warmup has gone A LOT better than clock.
Avg50 14.49
*Avg12 13.28* (PB from 13.52)
Avg5 12.69 (PB from 12.8ish at Euros with Amos' cube)



Spoiler



Statistics for 11-05-2010 11:16:36

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.49
Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 10.55
Worst Time: 17.77
Individual Times:
1.	13.96	B2 D U' B' F' L R D' U' L2 R' B F L2 D' U L' D2 R B F D B' R F
2.	10.80	L R D' L' R' D' R' F' L U2 F L2 D U' L R U2 L' F2 R2 D F D' L R
3.	15.80	L' R2 D2 B L2 D U' L' R2 F2 L D' L2 B2 F' D' B' D2 U2 R U2 L' B R2 U
4.	16.06	B2 F2 R' D' B' F' L' R' U2 B' F' D' U2 L' B' F2 D' U2 R U2 B F' L R2 D2
5.	16.46	B F' D B' F2 L' R' D2 U2 B' F' L2 R B F' D2 U L' R D L' R D2 B' F2
6.	15.52	D2 U2 B2 D' U' B2 F L' R B D F L2 R2 U F2 U R2 D U2 B2 D L B' F'
7.	16.36	D2 B L D U' R D' U2 B D2 U B' L R2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2
8.	11.61	L2 U B D' U R F D2 U2 B F' D B' L R' D2 U R B2 F' R2 B D2 U' F2
9.	15.21	L' D U F' D2 U' B F' U2 L R' B D' U2 F L R' D' R D U' F2 U B U2
10.	14.93	F L B L2 R' D' R B2 U2 B' F' L R' D2 U L2 D' U' R' D2 U2 R D2 U' F'
11.	16.59	R D' F' D' F2 R B R' B2 F L B F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 F2 L' U F R2
12.	13.16	R2 B L' R' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F' L F2 D U2 B' R' F2 D' U B R'
13.	12.97	U2 B2 F U' B2 D2 F' D F2 D2 B2 F' L R2 B' D2 B D R2 D B2 F2 D R' D
14.	15.11	D2 F2 R2 F D' U F' L' F2 U L R B2 F2 U F L2 R' B L2 R B D U B
15.	17.77	B U R2 B2 F2 R D U B' D2 F L' B' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L R' F' L U L'
16.	15.80	L2 F2 U' F L' D L' R' D' U2 L' U2 L' D' R2 B2 D' U' R' B F2 D' U2 L2 R2
17.	17.63	D' B F L2 B F2 R D' F2 U F R2 F' L F2 U2 B2 D2 B' L' U2 B' R U' L
18.	16.02	U' L D U R' D2 U' L B' L2 R' B2 F L B U B2 F2 R2 F D' U F' R2 D2
19.	13.13	B' F D L2 F D2 U L U L R2 U L' U B' F L F' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2
20.	15.58	R F2 D2 U2 R' B2 F' D U2 L' R D U2 L D2 U F2 L' R' U' L R' D2 U' R2
21.	15.16	B2 F' D' U2 L' R' D2 U B2 F' L D2 B2 R' F D' L U L' B F2 D' L D U'
22.	14.88	D2 B' U L2 R2 F L' D' L' D' U' F D L2 B' L R' D2 L R' B F D' U' F'
23.	15.03	R' F D U2 B' F U L R' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R' U2 B' F2 U2 L R B F'
24.	16.25	D U2 L R' B2 D F R B' D' B2 F D' U2 B' U' L2 R' B D2 R2 B2 F R2 U'
25.	15.19	F2 L' B L' R' D B2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' L' R U B2 L' B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R D' U'
26.	10.55	D' U B' L2 U L D' U L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F R D' L2 R F' D' B2 F2 L2 R' B
27.	13.94	R2 D2 R U' R2 D2 L R2 D U' R' D2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' L' R B' R
28.	15.58	L' R F D U2 L' F' D2 U2 B R B' F' L R' U B D U B2 D' U2 F L F2
29.	14.28	D U B' F D' U' L R' F2 R' B' D2 U2 R2 B2 L' U' F R' F2 L' B2 F' U2 L
30.	16.33	B R B' F' L R2 B' U' L' R2 B2 F D' B D2 B2 F R B2 F' L R2 D L' R2
*31.	13.16	R2 D' F U' R B D U L F R B D' U2 R' D2 F' L2 R B' F2 L R' D2 U
32.	12.13	B R' U2 R F2 L2 B F2 D B2 D2 L D2 U' B2 D' U2 F' U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L U2
33.	12.94	B F L' R' B' U L2 F2 R2 B D B2 F' U R B' L D L U2 F' L B2 D U
34.	12.55	B F2 R D' F D2 L B2 L D B2 F2 R F' D' R B' F' D' L R2 F L2 R2 D
35.	12.58	L U' B F D' F2 U' L2 U2 B' L' F' L2 D U' R' D' U2 F2 L R D' U2 R D'
36.	13.36	U' B D R U R2 D' F L R2 B2 F D' R2 D2 U2 F D' U2 B' L2 B D B' F2
37.	16.71	R2 B' L2 D' U2 F L2 B D U' L F D' U2 L R U B F' U' F' D2 U' R2 U2
38.	13.02	B2 D' L R' D' L' R2 B' F' D B2 D' U' L' R' D L' R' B F2 U B' U' B2 F'
39.	14.68	D L' D' B R' U2 B2 F' D2 U L' B2 F2 D2 L' R B' D' U2 L' R' B' U' B' F'
40.	12.94	F U' F2 U' F' R2 B' F2 D U B U2 L' B' D' R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R U' R
41.	15.08	U B2 F' D2 U' L2 R' B L2 R' D' L2 R U' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 D' L D U B2 F'
42.	12.47	D U' B2 R' D' U' F2 D U' L' U L F D' U2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B*
43.	14.83	U' R' U B' F D' U2 R' U' F U' L2 B F' D' L' B F L' D' U B L' F R2
44.	13.28	L' B' F D' F2 D' L' D' U' L' R2 B' D F D' U2 R' B D2 B' L2 B2 L' R' U
45.	12.63	L B F2 D' B' U F L R2 D' U B D2 F' D' B F2 L2 R2 B F U' B F D'
46.	13.88	B' L2 R D' L' R' U' B2 D2 U2 B D2 B' F2 L R2 B2 F' L R' D' B F2 R B2
47.	12.06	D2 R B' F' L2 R' D U2 F' L' R2 D U' B' F2 L B' F2 R B' F R' U' F L'
48.	16.53	L' B F2 L2 R2 B2 F D' R' D' U2 F' L R2 B' F D L' R B2 F U2 B' F2 L
49.	16.97	R B' D' U2 B' F D' R2 B R F2 R2 D' U B2 L R F' D' U' B D' B2 F R2
50.	15.02	B D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' R U2 R2 B2 F L B2 F' L' B' R' U2 B D' B2 F


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 5, 2010)

sq1 wat wat wat

10.35, 9.64, 13.18, (17.23), 10.88, 11.66, 14.05, 12.76, 10.74, 9.37, (7.85), 9.97 = 11.26

Second best average ever. I haven't practiced much at all recently, so this came out of nowhere. The session started quite badly, but got insane at the end =)


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm posting far too much in here today. Turns out my pyraminx was holding me back quite a bit. I loosened it so that it pops occasionally and then got this average within my first 20 solves  Quite a few skips as you would expect on a PB pyraminx average
*Average: 6.22*
1.	4.56	R' L' B U' R' L' U B l' u 
2.	6.16	U R U R' L R B L' l' r' u 
3.	5.28	B' U' L R L' b' 
4.	7.55	L' B U' B' L R L U' l r' u 
5.	5.43	L R L' U B L' B l' b u' 
6.	6.77	R' B' R B' L U' R' B b u' 
7.	7.08	L' B' L R' B R' B' l b 
8.	7.53	R' L R U R L R B' l r' b' 
9.	5.66	U' L R' B U' L U l r b 
10.	6.18	U' B R' L' B L R U' b u' 
11.	(8.18)	U B' R' B' R' B U' L' l' r b u' 
12.	(3.77)	L U R' L' U L l' r b'


----------



## Pusha (Nov 5, 2010)

SubWR avg5 with subWR single!
Statistics for 11-05-2010 15:19:49

Average: 8.23
Standard Deviation: 0.05
Best Time: 7.06
Worst Time: 9.84
Individual Times:
1. (9.84) D2 U' R' F' D' U' R2 B F2 U' B' L' B2 F D2 U' F' D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' D
2. 8.14 B2 D U' L' R' D U2 R2 F' L R' U2 L2 D' R2 D' U B D' B2 D' U2 R' F2 D'
3. 8.24 F' D U L' R2 B' U2 L2 R' F2 R' B F D' L2 B F' U L2 R' U2 B2 L R B2
4. (7.06) L2 B' D' L' D2 B D L B D' U L U2 F L' R D' B R' D' R' D' U' F L'
5. 8.30 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' F U L2 U L' R2 F D U2 R2 B U' F' R'


----------



## dada222 (Nov 5, 2010)

New 3x3 PB: 14.75

About time!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 5, 2010)

Pusha said:


> SubWR avg5 with subWR single!
> Statistics for 11-05-2010 15:19:49
> 
> Average: 8.23
> ...


 
Amazing! Finally an average I actually can believe. 

Also: getting into nonosweeper:

beginner: 17 seconds

intermediate: 147 seconds

expert: 650 seconds (first success ever)


----------



## Shortey (Nov 5, 2010)

Sq1:
avg5: 18.77
avg12: 21.38

maybe I should start practicing.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 5, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.47
worst time: 25.91

current avg5: 18.20 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 15.72 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 17.64 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 17.64 (σ = 2.00)

session avg: 17.64 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 17.98



Spoiler



Single


Spoiler



1. 13.47 B' F2 D' U2 L' R' U2 B' L' D B2 D B2 L' D F2 R' D U B' F' U D F2 B'



Avg5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 15.72
1. (21.71) D' F2 L2 R B U R2 D' L R' B F' U' B D U2 L2 B R2 B2 R U L' R2 U' 
2. 16.95 R2 L' B2 L2 B2 D' R' U2 B L2 D2 U R2 B2 D U' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B F R2 B' 
3. 14.64 D' B' U2 B' U' F2 U B' U' R' L' D' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 D B D' R' 
4. 15.58 F L' U' F2 R2 D2 U2 R U R2 U' L B F' D L2 U B' R B2 R L' B D2 U 
5. (13.47) B' F2 D' U2 L' R' U2 B' L' D B2 D B2 L' D F2 R' D U B' F' U D F2 B'



Avg12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.64
1. 16.89 D L2 U F B' R' U' B F' L2 B' R2 U B2 U B U L' B' F' D B R2 F L 
2. 16.21 L2 F' L2 F' U2 L D2 L R' F2 R' F' R' U B F2 D' F' L U2 F' R B L' F' 
3. (25.91) R' F' B' D U2 F U2 D' B U R B' L2 B D2 F' B2 R' U D R B F' R' D' 
4. 21.71 D' F2 L2 R B U R2 D' L R' B F' U' B D U2 L2 B R2 B2 R U L' R2 U' 
5. 16.95 R2 L' B2 L2 B2 D' R' U2 B L2 D2 U R2 B2 D U' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B F R2 B' 
6. 14.64 D' B' U2 B' U' F2 U B' U' R' L' D' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 D B D' R' 
7. 15.58 F L' U' F2 R2 D2 U2 R U R2 U' L B F' D L2 U B' R B2 R L' B D2 U 
8. (13.47) B' F2 D' U2 L' R' U2 B' L' D B2 D B2 L' D F2 R' D U B' F' U D F2 B' 
9. 19.83 B' D2 L R' U D2 F2 B2 R' F B2 D F U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' U' R' B2 R' D' 
10. 18.74 L' F' D U L' D F' U' L' F2 B' R2 U2 B' F' U' L R F L F2 B' R2 F' U' 
11. 18.62 D B2 F' U B U' B L2 F2 L B R' F U2 D F2 B' U' B' F2 U2 F U F' B' 
12. 17.24 L' B R2 L' D L' F2 B L' U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' R F2 R' B L2 B' D R2 F


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 5, 2010)

One handed Session average: 33.79 (24.72 and 33.79avg5 are pb's)
1. 29.01 L B2 R' D' B L' F' R' B2 U' L U2 F' L B F' D U' L2 R' F2 B2 D R' U 
2. 34.32 F' R' F' R' B F' L U2 F' U' F' L2 U R2 F' B R' D U2 L F2 L D' R' D' 
3. (39.32) L F2 D2 R' L B R2 F2 U F' L2 B F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L F' D' R2 B' U2 R' 
4. 38.05 B2 L2 D B U B2 U B' U' B2 D L' R' D U2 B' U2 F B' R2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 
5. (24.72) F2 B' D R' L B2 R F2 D' L2 U R' U2 R2 U F2 B' D2 L D B' F D' F U'


----------



## bcube (Nov 5, 2010)

3x3x3: 19.09 avg. of 12

Im CF user (Ortega), using 14 algs. - 12 for corners and 2 for edges. Sub 19 soon (hopefully).


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 5, 2010)

YEEESS,
I made a video of 1:06.34 avg of 5 on 5x5 (1:00.70 single fail), it will be very soon on Yt, unfortunately in 2 parts because I made videos of solves in 2 resolutions.
But whatever


Ps. It is my birthday


----------



## Shortey (Nov 5, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 5, 2010)

15.68 avg12


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Also: getting into nonosweeper:
> 
> beginner: 17 seconds
> 
> ...


 
Nice to see someone else playing this 

I play too, I've been doing it for about a month  http://www.nonosweeper.com/cgi-bin/showuser.cgi?user=414


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 5, 2010)

PB 3x3 Single: *10.54* 
The scramble was very easy; my solution had an x-cross, a three-move pair, and an OLL skip; the time could have been much better 
The solve indeed felt very slow.
Cross on U:
D R L F' R2 D2 F2 R B2 D F2 L' R' U2 R' L' U L2 F2 U' L' F2 D2 L2 U2 

X-Cross: L' F' U R' U L U' F
F2L#2: x2 y2 U2 R' U' R
F2L#3: y' U R' U2 R2 U R'
F2L#4: R' U2 R U2 R' U R
PLL: L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'

Edit:
Awesome average of 5 , though not PB.

Average of 5: 13.60
1. (18.64) F2 R2 F L' B F2 U R' B2 L F' R' U F' U' R' L' F' D R2 B2 D' F U2 R
2. (10.54) D R L F' R2 D2 F2 R B2 D F2 L' R' U2 R' L' U L2 F2 U' L' F2 D2 L2 U2
3. 13.82 L2 D' U B F D L2 R' D2 F2 D2 R F' U2 L F2 L2 U2 D L' F R L' F L'
4. 14.46 D L B' R F' U2 F R L U2 L' B' F' D2 F' D' R2 D2 L2 D' B' R2 U' R' B
5. 12.52 F2 L R' U D' B U B D2 R' F' U' B2 D F' R' B2 U' F' U2 B2 R2 F' L F2


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG!!! NEW MASTER MAGIC PB SINGLE!!!

PB: 1.78

Yuxuan Wang needs to watch out, I might break the WR single someday!!!

EDIT: Now my PB single is 1.77!!!


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow! I'm on a roll! 3x3 PB. 7.88 single! That's my second sub 10 solve! 
It sucks I'm not getting any of these on video


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 6, 2010)

3.93 2x2 avg12 pb
EDIT: 15.00 avg12 could have been sub 15 if i hadn't popped and had the piece pop into a bag of chips.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 6, 2010)

Finally! Sub-3 5x5 single - 2:54.27. In the weekly comp.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 6, 2010)

3.82 2x2avg12
EDIT i know i have posted a lot of 2x2 avg12's in the past 10 minutes, but 3.65 avg12 Non Rolling


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 6, 2010)

I haven't posted in here for ages so...

3x3 average of 5 37.58
36.06, 38.12, (40.17), (29.91), 38.56 = 37.58

Megaminx average of 5 4:59.64
(4::36.44), 5:02.28, 5:05.68, (5:25.91), 4:50.96 = 4:59.64

3x3x2 average of 5 22.76
(44.90), 17.53, (16.15), 27.58, 23.18 = 22.76

3x3x4 average of 5 1:35.73
1:46.63, 1:30.86, (1:06.88), 1:29.71, (1:46.94 pop) = 1:35.73


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 6, 2010)

Slow turn average. Around 3-4 tps.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.81
worst time: 29.86

current avg5: 19.33 (σ = 3.74)
best avg5: 16.93 (σ = 1.25)

current avg12: 19.88 (σ = 3.58)
best avg12: 19.88 (σ = 3.58)

session avg: 19.88 (σ = 3.58)
session mean: 20.29



Spoiler



1. 14.81 D' R' F' U' L' F R' D2 R2 L' U B R' F2 R U B R' D2 F L D' F' D L 

Average of 5: 16.93
1. 15.49 L D B R F2 R2 B' F2 L F2 D' L R2 F R2 B' R2 B' D R B2 L' D U2 B' 
2. 16.75 D R2 F R D R L B U' B F L2 D' U' L' D R U' R2 D2 L' U D2 B' D2 
3. 18.54 L2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 B2 U L2 F2 L F R2 D L' U F L R U' R B F' D F2 
4. (29.86) B' D L' B U2 F2 U2 D2 L F' R2 D U' F' R2 D' U' L2 U2 D' F D B R2 F' 
5. (14.81) D' R' F' U' L' F R' D2 R2 L' U B R' F2 R U B R' D2 F L D' F' D L 

Average of 12: 19.88
1. 21.11 U' B2 D' B F' U B D2 U R' F2 B U' R2 B R' D2 B F2 U' D' F D' U2 R' 
2. 20.80 D' F' R U' L' D' B2 D F' R' D' U R' F2 D2 B' D2 U' L R F L2 F2 R' D2 
3. 21.12 B2 F U2 D L2 R U R' D L F2 L U' F2 D2 L' D R2 B R2 U' L' U' B U 
4. 15.49 L D B R F2 R2 B' F2 L F2 D' L R2 F R2 B' R2 B' D R B2 L' D U2 B' 
5. 16.75 D R2 F R D R L B U' B F L2 D' U' L' D R U' R2 D2 L' U D2 B' D2 
6. 18.54 L2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 B2 U L2 F2 L F R2 D L' U F L R U' R B F' D F2 
7. (29.86) B' D L' B U2 F2 U2 D2 L F' R2 D U' F' R2 D' U' L2 U2 D' F D B R2 F' 
8. (14.81) D' R' F' U' L' F R' D2 R2 L' U B R' F2 R U B R' D2 F L D' F' D L 
9. 26.98 U2 D' L R2 F D U2 B F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' U' R U' F' D L2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 
10. 15.06 U' D2 F2 R2 F D' R2 L B2 U R U2 D' B' R F R F' D' R L2 U' R2 D2 B' 
11. 24.16 L U L U2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 B D R U B' R F' D2 U B2 U' D' R2 L U' R2 
12. 18.77 F2 R' U2 R2 L' F2 D B' F' L R' U F' B L2 R D' B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 U B


----------



## EricReese (Nov 6, 2010)

pb ao5..got it in an average of 75 (using brothers computer and he won't let me finish it  )

17.52 average of 75
Times for the average of 75 were


Spoiler



Session average: 17.52
1. 18.44 D2 L B' D2 F' L2 U' B R' U2 B2 F' D2 R' B U2 R2 D B' U2 D2 R L D L
2. 14.65 B' R B2 F2 L' R' U' B F2 D B2 F' R U' F2 B' R2 F' L2 F' R' F2 B U2 R2
3. 14.96 B' F U R2 L' U' R2 D2 R D' B L2 U B D' U B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R
4. 16.12 B' D2 F2 B2 R' B L2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B U' B2 F2 R' F L U2 F2 D'
5. (23.96) D F2 L' B' F' U2 R U F2 R2 L' D2 L2 R' D' L' R2 F' U D B' L U R F'
6. 19.08 U' F' U' B F' U' F' D2 F D' F U R2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' L' R' U R F' D
7. 15.81 L' B' L2 D2 B D2 B D2 R' L F' L U' F2 B2 L2 D' R2 D U2 F D B2 R' L'
8. 16.17 R' U' F' D R D2 U R D R' U2 R B2 F' L2 R U' R D' R L' F' L2 D2 R'
9. 17.97 R B U2 B2 L2 D2 B R U B2 F2 D U' R U' L' R' F2 U' B2 U B' L D2 L'
10. 19.02 D L' D R' F2 R2 B R' L F D2 R D R L' F D U L U B2 U' L' R U
11. 16.44 U2 F B' L U' B2 U B' L2 F2 U' L' F' R' U' D' R2 F' D2 U' R' B2 F R U2
12. 16.70 B R D2 U F2 U' B2 U2 F L B2 U F R2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 F R' F' D F
13. 17.82 L U B2 U2 B' L D' B2 L' U2 L D R2 L U2 R' D' F' U' R' D L U L U2
14. 17.41 F2 U' F R2 D R' F' D' U R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F2 B L F' D U2 L2 U' L
15. 15.85 U' D' L' R' U2 L D U L' F D L U' B2 D R U2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R L2 B
16. 16.29 L' R' D2 L' F' U B2 U2 L2 D' B' D2 F D2 B2 L' D' F' R' F2 D F2 U2 F U
17. 23.47 D R' F2 B D F L R F' L' F B' U' B2 F2 R F U B F U2 L' U2 F2 U'
18. 17.60 U2 R B R2 D2 F R' F D R' L B2 F U2 R' U R2 L U' B2 L' F2 R2 U' F'
19. 14.63 R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D L' U' R F2 U' D R2 L F' D2 B2 D' L' F' U' R2 F D2
20. 16.61 L' D2 U B2 R F' L2 F' D F' R2 F L R2 F B U B' L U2 F U' D B U2
21. 15.39 B R U D' R F2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' D' F B R F D' F U' B2 R2 L D B2
22. 20.39 D' B L F R' U2 L2 B L2 U D' F2 D B2 R' D F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R D B2
23. 15.79 U B2 L U2 R D U2 B2 R D F2 L' R D L' R2 B' L D' L F' B' D U F
24. 20.20 L2 R U L' D2 F' U2 L F2 D' B2 L' B2 D2 L2 U' D B' F D' B' R2 B U F'
25. 21.09 U' R D L B2 D2 L U2 R D U' L' U2 L2 B F' U D' F B' L2 R U' B2 D
26. 19.04 B2 F2 L' R F2 R2 B R' B' U' R2 L D R U' F D L' U' L' F2 D2 R' F2 B'
27. (13.88) R' D R D' F2 D L2 F' D B2 F' U L B2 L' U R U2 L2 F' D' L' D R2 L2
28. 17.68 U' D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L B D' L D U F D F' U D2 R U B U' B2 R L F2
29. 16.40 D R' B2 D F' D2 F2 L R' B L' R2 U' F R' U2 F U' B D' L R' B2 R2 D'
30. 15.94 U D B D2 F2 L' R D' R2 U' B' D' F' U F2 D U' L2 U D2 F2 U L U2 B'
31. 18.50 L U R D' F2 L2 U R2 D F' L2 F' D R2 U' B2 F U D2 R' U F2 R2 D2 R'
32. 18.92 R B F2 R2 L D L R F R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 D' L2 R B' L D B2 L' R2 U2 R2
33. 17.52 F2 D2 B L2 U L' F' R' F' B' L F D2 R' U' B2 R2 L2 F2 B U B' D2 U L
34. 15.93 D2 R' L2 F2 D L2 D' F' R' L' B' F' D R' U' F L' R' D2 U B D2 F' L' U'
35. 19.23 R B' R' U R' F' B' L D2 L2 U2 L' R' U' L2 U' F' B2 D U' R F' U R F
36. 16.29 R2 L D2 U F2 L F' U2 F R B' L U2 F' U' B' D B2 D L U2 D2 F' D' B'
37. 17.56 U2 D R' D R' B2 D B2 R2 D R' U B' F' L D2 L2 B L R2 U R2 F' B' D'
38. 17.46 D B' D' R' U L' U L R2 D U' L2 R B F' L' B L2 F2 R' B2 F' U' R D
39. 16.52 F' B2 U2 D B U2 D' R' B2 U B2 R' B' R' F2 B D' B' L B2 U D' B' U' R'
40. 15.88 U' R L2 B2 L' D U F B R U' F' B U' R' U' D' B L F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L'
41. 22.51 L' U2 F' B' R D' B2 D2 B L' F2 U R D2 F' B2 L2 R D L' F2 B D' L' B'
42. 20.92 U2 B D U R2 F' B' R' L2 D' U2 L D B' D' L R2 D' L R2 B' F2 R2 F D2
43. 19.79 D2 L2 F D' U B2 F R2 F2 B R' F2 U' D B U2 F' U' F' D R' F B' R' U
44. 18.93 U2 B' F U' D' R U' D2 R' F' L2 R2 B U2 D R2 U2 D' L2 B' U2 R' B R' B'
45. 16.47 L' R2 F' L2 U' L' B' R' B' L B R2 B' D2 F U2 B D F B' R2 F U L2 F
46. 14.25 R' U B2 F' U R F' R L D' L2 R D2 F' L F' R U2 R F2 B2 U' B F2 L
47. 15.98 F' B' R B2 U2 D B F' R2 D' F B L2 F L' D' B' R2 B' D B2 F' R B L'
48. 14.09 L' D2 R F2 L' D' U2 R2 L2 F D2 L' U' D L' D L2 R' U' F B D U' R' F'
49. 17.95 L' B U' R2 L' B' D U' F2 B2 D2 U F' R2 B' L' D L F L' B L2 D2 F' B'
50. 17.21 U2 R2 U' L' D L' D2 U' R2 D' F' U2 L2 R2 D B' F' L' B2 L2 B U2 D' L' D
51. 18.36 U' D' B2 U' L' U' L' D U' B2 F2 U' D' F' R2 L D' R U L B' D2 L' U' F'
52. 21.88 L2 U' D' B2 F' D' U2 R2 D' R' B F' L2 F2 B' L2 B2 U2 D B2 L R' F2 B' D'
53. 16.06 D' R2 L U' D' L2 R' B' L B2 R2 U' B L F L2 D2 U' F' R2 U' D L R F
54. 22.29 B R' D U2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F B' U' R D2 U2 L2 U' B' D' L B L U2 F' R
55. 18.28 U L' F U' F2 U2 B2 R F D' B L R' D' F2 U R2 F B' L2 B F' R2 L2 D
56. 16.91 F' U' B D F' L2 R' F U2 B F D R F2 L' B2 U' B2 D' B' F2 R' D' L' R2
57. 20.56 D B' L B U F' U' L' B2 U2 F U2 R' F2 U R F' L' D B' R L' F2 R2 L2
58. 15.65 D B2 U2 B D' L' U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B R L' U2 R2 B2 D F' D2 B D
59. 16.45 U2 R B2 U R2 B D' R L D' U F D' U L2 R' B2 F' R F2 D R F' U2 B'
60. 15.92 U' B R2 D' F' B' L2 B R2 L2 B F2 D' U L' B R' L U R2 D2 B' F R' B2
61. 16.30 R' L' B R L' F' L D' U F2 D2 R B2 F2 R U' R2 F2 B L U' R' U D2 L2
62. 15.95 F2 D2 L F D2 U2 F2 R B' F D2 L B2 U2 F' U2 D2 F2 B L' R2 F2 L F' R'
63. 17.22 F2 D' F L' U L2 D' F2 U2 L F2 L' D' F2 B L' R2 F' D L' B L2 F' D2 B2
64. 19.97 B F' R' D2 U' L' B2 L R' B U R2 U' L2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 L B L2
65. 15.71 R2 U2 R2 F U2 L R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U B' U D' R2 L' U' D F2 U F U
66. 15.72 D2 R' D R' L U L' D' R' B D R L' U R' U' R2 B2 D B2 R' D F2 U R2
67. 19.10 F' D B' L2 R' U' R' B' F2 U2 B U' D' F L2 B2 D R2 D' R' D2 R' F R2 D2
68. 18.91 L R U B2 D' U2 B' R L D F' B' L D' R' U2 R F2 B2 D2 U2 R F R2 B
69. 17.66 R D2 F2 R L' D' F L U' B2 R B U2 L' R' D2 B U2 L U2 L' B' U' F L'
70. 18.32 D R' D2 R' D' F' U2 D2 F' B D2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B' R' D B F2 R2 F' D2 U
71. 14.01 L2 R2 B D2 F U R' L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D R' B' R2 B R' D' B F R2 F2 B' U2
72. 23.29 B' U' R' L U B' U' L' B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L D2 U' R2 F B2 L F' U R' D R
73. 13.94 R2 F' U2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 B D R2 L F2 B2 D' B2 R B U' D' F' B U' R L2
74. 15.04 D2 B L' F2 R2 F R2 U D B' L' D F L R B2 R B L2 U2 B' U D2 R U'
75. 16.82 U2 R U2 F L' R' F B D' R B' L2 R2 B2 R2 B R D R U' D B2 U' R2 D2



at the very end, the last 5 solves = 15.29 ao5. pb
very sad i didnt beat my pb ao12 though

This is ryanreese09 talking using erics account


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

getting closer to sub-30 with Roux....

number of times: 38/38
best time: 24.02
worst time: 51.86

current avg5: 33.73 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 28.09 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 30.56 (σ = 3.15)
best avg12: 29.51 (σ = 2.83)

session avg: 31.99 (σ = 4.84)


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 6, 2010)

Woot; dropped my Ao5 a second down to 15.15!
Except my single solve record is still 13.35....


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 6, 2010)

New PB Avg. of 5: *17.52*

1.	17.27	D U B' L2 R' B F' L D B' D U2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L R2 F' U B2 D2 U'
2.	16.92	B' R D2 B' F' L2 R' D' U2 L2 U' B L2 R U' R2 D2 U R U' B2 F2 D2 U F'
3.	(24.50)	L2 R2 U L2 F' D U F2 D' U2 F L R F D' U' L' D2 B' F2 D' U2 F L2 D
4.	18.37	D U2 B2 F' L2 R' D2 L2 R2 D U2 B F' U2 B2 D U L' R2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 L2
5.	(16.76)	U B2 F2 R' F2 U F' L2 R2 F L' R' D' U L2 D' R2 B F2 D U B' R F L

Jesus'd up the avg. of 12 . Stupid 24...


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.58
worst time: 34.74
current avg5: 18.55 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 13.08 (σ = 0.49) (12.43), (20.17), 12.64[PLL skip], 13.76, 12.85
current avg12: 17.82 (σ = 3.44)
best avg12: 14.42 (σ = 0.82) 15.45, (12.74), 14.46, 13.84, 14.77, 13.03, (17.96), 15.51, 15.07, 14.30, 13.19, 14.62
current avg100: 15.63 (σ = 2.61)



Spoiler



12.43, 20.17, 12.64[PLL skip], 13.76, 12.85, 13.29, 15.83, 15.02, 15.50, 17.50, 20.22, 12.65, 14.82, 13.24, 12.29, 14.95, 18.78, 15.08, 16.29, 17.58, 14.38, 14.77, 13.42, 13.21, 15.12, 17.59, 16.04, 14.86, 17.06, 11.58, 14.46, 15.11, 13.07, 14.22, 13.09, 16.68, 13.21, 16.38, 14.71, 14.25, 17.01, 14.45, 12.95, 17.65, 14.70, 15.45, 12.74, 14.46, 13.84, 14.77, 13.03, 17.96, 15.51, 15.07, 14.30, 13.19, 14.62, 27.68, 21.85, 15.70, 18.20, 13.81, 16.14, 13.75, 12.88, 14.39, 15.57, 16.00, 14.24, 16.20, 15.39, 19.32, 14.33, 14.51, 15.35, 16.29, 16.53, 21.09, 15.93, 16.69, 13.80, 13.04, 15.44, 16.90, 12.86, 16.73, 14.54, 15.26, 15.59, 14.62, 14.58, 15.66, 17.03, 18.13, 34.74, 26.85, 20.22+, 18.21+, 14.69, 17.22



The average turned out crap, after about 58 it just went horrible, many errors and pops. It was 14.88 avg50 and 15.24 avg90. :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

You are now waaaay faster than me. Sub 15 a50 wat. My last a100 was 23~ lol. I wanna do one, but ya know my story 
My accomplishment was some awesome psychic powers. I raced my Dad (I did 10 cubes).
At the start, I said, I'll prolly be about 3:45, and my time was... 3:45 xD
I predict a thrashing at Melbourne Cube Day (by you, over me )
Looks like we can't race anymore...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 6, 2010)

11.09 avg 65 


Spoiler



11.16, 9.66, 10.73, 11.39, 11.28, 12.53, 10.74, 14.35, 10.13, 15.14, 9.69, 9.57, 9.82, 11.68, 10.56, 12.00, 10.39, 18.00, 10.73, 11.91, 13.68, 12.27, 10.19, 8.32, 10.76, 11.97, 10.46, 14.21, 10.01, 9.10, 10.89, 11.76, (7.81), 12.54+, 14.65, 11.66, 11.54, 11.16, 10.08, 9.83, 10.59, 11.03, 12.15, 10.12, 11.88, 9.78, 8.63, 12.03, 11.34, 11.34, (21.55), 9.06, 11.31, 9.69, 8.43, 9.82, 9.52, 10.54, 10.93, 9.25, 10.92, 12.96, 10.64, 9.79, 10.58





Spoiler



1. 11.16 L' F' R' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 D' F L' F2 U F' R2 F U' R' B R B2 F2 D L U' 
2. 9.66 B2 F' R' L2 B2 L B L' D B' U2 D2 F B' U' B' L B' D L2 R' U' R U2 D 
3. 10.73 R D' L F' B2 R2 B R' U2 F U' F' R2 F2 L U' F2 U2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 
4. 11.39 F U R2 U D' R U F2 L R2 F2 R L U' R' L2 B' U' R' D' F2 D2 B' U2 F2 
5. 11.28 R2 F' B2 U' R' D B2 F' R' B' F R' F2 U2 F U' B2 F' U' B D R B' D2 L2 
6. 12.53 B2 F' D L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U R B' F' D2 L D R2 B R' B2 D L R2 
7. 10.74 U B F2 D L2 B R' L B' F D' B U' F2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' B2 D B2 D U' B2 
8. 14.35 L2 B' F2 D R L' U2 L U' D' L D' B' D2 U F L D2 R' D' B' D2 F B2 U 
9. 10.13 B2 F2 R' D2 R D2 B U' B2 L F D' R' D' L2 R' U D F R' B D' R2 F2 D 
10. 15.14 L' F D' L' B D' L U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 F2 R2 D' F L2 R2 U' D B U' B 
11. 9.69 B' R B' F' D2 B D' U2 B' U R D2 U2 F' L2 U2 L' D2 U' F' D' U' B' U' R' 
12. 9.57 F B D' U2 B' U' R' U' L' F2 U2 B D2 L F D2 U2 B' D' B L2 B U' D L2 
13. 9.82 D L' D2 U' B D F2 B L' B U' F D F2 R F' R' F2 B U' D' L R F B' 
14. 11.68 R2 F L' B' U' D' B2 U2 D' L' U2 F' B' U' L' U' F R U2 B R F2 B U B' 
15. 10.56 L U' B' F' D2 F B2 R' B2 R2 D' B R2 D2 R2 B U2 D2 L U F B2 D R D2 
16. 12.00 U2 R' D2 F' R B' R F2 L' D' U' R2 U L2 F D' B' D B U2 L U2 D2 R' D' 
17. 10.39 B2 L F2 L' U2 R F' L U' L R B L' D U R L' D' L' D' U F U2 B2 R' 
18. 18.00 D U F B2 U' F2 U B' D F L2 R F' R F2 L' R U2 D B2 L2 R' B D L' 
19. 10.73 D' F' D' B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F R2 L' D2 R' D2 R' D' R2 F2 L D' L' U 
20. 11.91 R' D2 F U' B' F2 R L D' F2 L D B D' F B L' B L' F' U R' F2 L' U2 
21. 13.68 R D R L U F' D F D U B' U D2 F' R' D2 B' U L U' B2 F2 R' B' F2 
22. 12.27 B' L' F' B L' B2 R2 D' B2 L' U' B' L' U2 F R F' U R F L R2 U L U' 
23. 10.19 B D2 B' L R2 F B' L2 B2 U2 R' F2 B2 R L B2 F2 D' F' R' L' U B' L F 
24. 8.32 R' B R L' D U' L F B2 R2 F2 B D' U' F B2 U2 R' L' D' B' U' L2 R' U' 
25. 10.76 D' F R' B U B2 U D' R' U' D R D2 U2 B U D F2 B' R2 D2 F L' F' B 
26. 11.97 F' L2 F D2 U2 L' U B' L' R F' L2 B F2 D' U L F2 R2 L' D2 F D U R2 
27. 10.46 F' B R' L' B L' B D U' F' D F L R2 F' D' U2 F2 B2 L2 U' R' F' D2 B 
28. 14.21 B2 D' L' B L2 B U2 L B' F2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 R' F' L2 B' D' F2 R' F D B2 
29. 10.01 R F D U' R F2 L' F' R B F2 R2 L2 B' D2 F' U L' D' U2 B U2 D' L2 B' 
30. 9.10 B R B2 F U' B F2 L' D' B' L2 U' D2 R2 L2 D' R U D B F' D F' B2 D 
31. 10.89 U R' U' F2 U2 R' B' R D' R' F' D2 U2 B' R' F U' F2 U' B2 F2 R' B D' L2 
32. 11.76 D2 U2 L B2 F D2 B' L' D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B U2 F2 L' R' U2 D' L U' B2 
33. (7.81) B' D2 B U B2 F2 L U' F2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 L' D U' B2 L' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F 
34. 12.54+ B L2 D2 B2 R' F2 B D' R L2 F' L R' F L' F2 L2 B U' B L' B' F L2 F2 
35. 14.65 U L2 D2 F2 B' D F' R2 D' U R' U2 F' R U F B' R2 L2 F U2 L D2 B2 F' 
36. 11.66 R2 L' D R F L U' L2 R B U2 B2 F' R' F L' B R B2 U2 R D' R' D F 
37. 11.54 D L2 D2 U2 L2 R U L R D' R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U L F U2 L' B2 U2 F U2 D 
38. 11.16 R' B L2 D2 U' F' D F' B2 D' B2 D' B F L B' U B' D' U2 B' L2 F U2 D' 
39. 10.08 D U' F2 B R L2 B' D2 R D R' D L F L U B' D U' L' R' B2 U F' L 
40. 9.83 U' R' D R2 U' D F B' R' L2 D R' B2 D2 U' B2 R D U' R2 L U2 B L' U 
41. 10.59 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F L' F2 B' R' F U2 B2 D2 R F D R L' D' F' B L B D2 
42. 11.03 U' F2 D U2 B R F2 D' R' B2 L F U2 D L2 R U2 D' R B F L2 B2 R D' 
43. 12.15 U' F U2 L U' B' R2 L' D2 F' R' L B2 L' D2 U R D L R2 D' U' L2 U' D' 
44. 10.12 R2 U2 F' D R B D2 L U' F L B R2 F2 B D L U' F D2 F' B U F U2 
45. 11.88 R B2 R U2 B' U2 B D2 U2 B2 L R' D B' D L2 U2 R2 U2 F D B' D F' L2 
46. 9.78 B2 F R F L2 F B2 R' B L2 U B F U' F2 L2 D F L B2 L D2 R D' L 
47. 8.63 L' R' U2 R B' U2 B2 L F' D2 R' U' L U2 D2 R F R B U2 B' U D F2 B 
48. 12.03 R U' F D2 B2 L R2 U' B' F U D2 L R' D2 F D2 F2 D2 B R B2 L' R2 B2 
49. 11.34 L' B R' D F' D U F' R' D' U' R' U2 B U D2 F R' F D L F U2 R2 D2 
50. 11.34 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F' U' F2 D2 U L F L' D' B' U2 L F' D B' D F2 B' R' U 
51. (21.55) R' U' F' B' R' B D' U2 B' L B F' D2 U F U' R U L F2 U' D L2 U' R 
52. 9.06 U B L B2 U' D' F D2 B2 R F' B R' D' L' U' D B2 L R2 D2 L' F' U B 
53. 11.31 F D F2 D' B D U' R2 F2 L B2 U D' L2 F2 L' U' L' B2 D' R B D2 F L' 
54. 9.69 D F2 L2 U L R U D2 L2 R2 D L R' D2 L2 B' L' D2 L B2 F2 R2 F U L' 
55. 8.43 U R B' R' L' D U2 R' U' D2 F' D' R F2 U' D2 L' F2 B L2 F B' L' B R2 
56. 9.82 D' L' R2 U L F' R2 U L' F2 B R U2 F' D F L' U L' U' B2 R' U' F' D 
57. 9.52 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' U R' U' D R L' D2 R2 D' B F' U D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 
58. 10.54 B U L R2 U' D2 B2 U' D F' R2 L U2 R D R2 U2 L' U L' D2 U2 R2 D' U 
59. 10.93 B2 L F B2 U L2 B2 F2 L' R F B2 D2 F L D U' R F' B' D' U2 L2 B' L' 
60. 9.25 F2 R2 F' B U D R F' U2 F D' F D F B2 L2 R' F D B2 L2 B' D L2 F2 
61. 10.92 D' B2 L F2 R2 U' F B' U F2 L2 R D U' R' U' B2 U B L2 R' U L2 F U2 
62. 12.96 D' L' D' L B2 U' F2 R2 F D2 B U2 F2 U F' D' B' R' B U R2 D F2 D F' 
63. 10.64 U' F2 D F' D' B' F L2 R U B F' L U' B F L F2 B2 U2 B R B' U L' 
64. 9.79 L' F2 L D2 L D2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D L2 R2 F2 L' R' F R2 D2 F L2 
65. 10.58 R F2 L2 B2 F' L2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 L U2 B U2 L2 D L R' B' D' R' D U B



best time: 7.81
worst time: 21.55

current mean of 3: 10.34 (σ = 0.39)
best mean of 3: 9.26 (σ = 0.60)

current avg5: 10.71 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 9.52 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 10.17 (σ = 0.59)
best avg12: 10.17 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 11.09 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 11.20

7.81 was pretty cool 
and the 21 was.. no pop, no nothing. Just a great solve 

My solution to the 7.81


Spoiler



y R U' R2 D' L
y U2 R' U R U' y L' U L
F' U F
y U2 R U' R'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
5.634 TPS


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 6, 2010)

avg5: 20.60 (σ = 2.21)

22.87, 17.60, 21.32, (24.02), (16.73)

16.73 is pb.
it was my second time getting two sub20s in one AO5.
I can smell sub 20!
I just need to memorize more OLLs. corrently I know about 20 of them.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

OH:
18.22, (24.53), 20.41, 18.58, 19.84, (15.77), 22.31, 21.21, 19.00, 18.86, 18.19, 20.91+ = 19.75

-.- Stupid +2.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> avg5: 20.60 (σ = 2.21)
> 
> 22.87, 17.60, 21.32, (24.02), (16.73)
> 
> ...


 
Correction, you WANT to memorize more OLLs. You don't NEED them at all.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

Just got my lubix Dayan Guhong:
31.58 PLL time attack = 1.50 seconds / PLL 

EDIT: 7.05 D2 U L R' B2 U' L' R F B D R' U2 L2 D' B' D B L2 R2 D2 B F R2 U 
non-lucky :tu
EDIT2: 9.98 avg12 :tu:tu
EDIT3: 10.17, 10.82, (14.29), 9.88, 9.10, 9.43, 9.18, (8.46), 8.97, 10.70, 9.00, 9.27 = 9.65
Next 3 solves: 13.89+, 12.38, 15.93 :tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## bcube (Nov 6, 2010)

bcube said:


> 3x3x3: 19.09 avg. of 12
> 
> Im CF user (Ortega), using 14 algs. - 12 for corners and 2 for edges. Sub 19 soon (hopefully).


 
Sooner than i expected. 

18.94: 18.66+, 21.45, 19.76, 18.71, 17.57, (24.56), 22.27, 17.03, 18.51, (16.20), 19.03, 16.45

Hand generated scrambles, keyboard used. Still, i count it as new personal best.


----------



## pjk (Nov 6, 2010)

New 3x3 BLD PB, 40-41 sec memo:
*1:43.36* B F2 U' D' B2 R2 L2 U2 F B2 D U2 F D' L2 U B U' F' U2 F' U F2 R' B'


----------



## Weston (Nov 6, 2010)

This is not OH.

Average of 12: 10.19
1. 9.33 R L F L' R' D' F L B' R U' F R B' F' L2 D' R2 L2 F' R B' R2 D' R'
2. 10.94 D2 F' L B' L' F2 B D2 R2 B L2 B' R' L' D' U' R U' L2 B' F L B2 L' B'
3. (7.40) R U D2 L2 B' F U' R' F' R B L' F2 R2 F R' U2 F L U' L2 R' U' L B'
4. 9.73 F2 D U R2 F2 R' L' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F' B2 D2 F2 B' L' B F' R B F U'
5. (13.31) D' B2 D2 L' D' B D R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 L U2 L' B' D B R2 U' F2 R D' L
6. 9.68 U B U2 D2 L2 F' B' D2 U2 R' L' D' F B2 L' F2 B R' L2 D' R2 B' D2 U2 B'
7. 11.13 R F R' F R' B F U L' U' R' U' B R' D U F' L D2 R B' L2 B' D' B2
8. 10.76 B2 D2 U L' B2 R L2 U L B R' U R2 F' L U' D' F U R L F' B D2 R
9. 10.91 B' L D2 L' U R B U B' L' R2 B R F' U2 R' F' U' D' L2 R B2 U' D R
10. 9.99 B2 U R' B R' F' B' U F2 U D2 B2 D B' F2 L2 B' F' R' L F R2 F' L' R2
11. 9.39 D' U B L D' F U' F R2 U L' U' R' U L2 R2 U F D' L' U' D2 B R2 F'
12. 10.04 B U B' D F R' L2 D' R' U' R B2 D2 B' D' B2 U F R2 B' D L' F2 L' B2 


waaaaaat.
7.40 was a PLL skip obviously


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wait what was your previous PB?


----------



## Weston (Nov 6, 2010)

No idea. I don't keep track of 2H PBs. I stopped practicing 2H a while ago and just started again a few days ago.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 6, 2010)

11.78 3x3 single 
U D B R U B' L2 U2 D F2 L2 B F D' F B' L' U R' F2 R B' D' B' F'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 6, 2010)

Sub 3.75 LSE Avg50
Sub 3.25 LSE Avg12
Sub 3 LSE Avg5
Sub 1.95 LSE Single <--- Meaningless XD
number of times: 49/50
best time: 1.91
worst time: 7.03

current avg5: 4.01 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 2.81 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 3.55 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 3.14 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 3.72 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 3.68



Spoiler



Single


Spoiler



1. 1.91 U2 M U2 M U' M' U M2 U M2 U M' U M' U' M2 U M2 U' M U M2 U M2 U



Average of 5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 2.81
1. (3.71) U2 M' U' M' U M U' M U M2 U2 M2 U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U' M2 U' 
2. 2.27 M' U' M U' M' U' M U M2 U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 
3. 2.84 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U M2 U' M2 U M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U2 M' 
4. 3.33 U2 M U' M' U M U2 M U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M U' 
5. (2.09) U M2 U M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M U M U M' U M U2 M2 U2 M U M2 U' M2 U'



Average of 12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.14
1. 3.82 U M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U 
2. 3.19 M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M U M' 
3. 1.97 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U M' U M U2 M U2 M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U M 
4. 3.00 U' M' U M U' M2 U M U' M2 U' M2 U M U M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U' M U' 
5. (4.71) U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M' U 
6. 3.82 M U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' 
7. (1.91) U2 M U2 M U' M' U M2 U M2 U M' U M' U' M2 U M2 U' M U M2 U M2 U 
8. 4.24 M2 U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M U' M2 U2 M U' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M 
9. 3.50 M' U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M2 
10. 2.60 M2 U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M' 
11. 2.47 M' U' M' U' M U' M U M2 U M2 U2 M U M2 U' M' U' M2 U' M U' M' U M 
12. 2.80 M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U' M U2 M2



Average of 50


Spoiler



Session average: 3.72
1. 3.19 M U2 M' U2 M U M2 U M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' 
2. 3.10 M U' M' U M2 U M2 U M U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U M U' M' U' M' U M 
3. 3.75 U M U' M2 U2 M U' M U M U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U 
4. 4.65 U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U M' U M U M2 U2 M U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 
5. 5.38 U' M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M U M U' M2 U2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U' 
6. 4.56 U2 M U2 M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 
7. 4.03 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U' M U2 M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 
8. 3.46 M2 U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U' M' 
9. 2.43 M2 U2 M U' M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U M U' M U M 
10. 5.02 U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U M2 U' M' U 
11. 4.26 U' M' U M2 U M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U M2 U M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' 
12. (DNF) M U M2 U2 M' U M' U' M U M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M 
13. 4.04 U2 M U2 M U' M' U M U M2 U2 M U' M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' 
14. 5.12 U' M' U' M U2 M U2 M2 U M' U M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' 
15. 2.46 M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 M2 
16. 7.03 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U M2 U' M' 
17. 3.86 M2 U' M2 U2 M U M U' M2 U M U' M U2 M U M2 U M' U M U' M2 U M' 
18. 3.85 U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M U M' U M2 U M' U2 M U M U M U M U' 
19. 2.78 M U2 M2 U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M U M' U' M2 U2 M' U M' U M 
20. 2.90 U M' U M U2 M U M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 M U2 
21. 3.45 M' U' M U M U M2 U' M' U M' U M' U M' U M U M U M U' M2 U M2 
22. 3.71 U2 M' U' M' U M U' M U M2 U2 M2 U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U' M2 U' 
23. 2.27 M' U' M U' M' U' M U M2 U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 
24. 2.84 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U M2 U' M2 U M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U2 M' 
25. 3.33 U2 M U' M' U M U2 M U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M U' 
26. 2.09 U M2 U M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M U M U M' U M U2 M2 U2 M U M2 U' M2 U' 
27. 5.09 M' U2 M' U M U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U M U M2 U M' U M U2 M U' M 
28. 4.38 U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M U' M U2 M U2 M U M2 U' M' U M U2 M2 U M2 U 
29. 3.63 U M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M U' M U' M U' M2 U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 M U M U' 
30. 4.83 M U' M U M2 U' M U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M2 U' M2 U M' U' M 
31. 3.23 M' U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M U M U' M2 U M2 U' M2 U M U M U2 M2 
32. 3.82 U M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U 
33. 3.19 M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M U M' 
34. 1.97 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U M' U M U2 M U2 M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U M 
35. 3.00 U' M' U M U' M2 U M U' M2 U' M2 U M U M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U' M U' 
36. 4.71 U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M' U 
37. 3.82 M U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' 
38. (1.91) U2 M U2 M U' M' U M2 U M2 U M' U M' U' M2 U M2 U' M U M2 U M2 U 
39. 4.24 M2 U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M U' M2 U2 M U' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M 
40. 3.50 M' U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M2 
41. 2.60 M2 U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M' 
42. 2.47 M' U' M' U' M U' M U M2 U M2 U2 M U M2 U' M' U' M2 U' M U' M' U M 
43. 2.80 M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U' M U2 M2 
44. 4.05 U2 M' U2 M U' M U M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U' M' U M U M' U 
45. 3.76 U2 M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M' U M U M U M U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M' U' 
46. 4.79 M U M2 U' M2 U' M U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M 
47. 4.53 M U2 M U M U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M' 
48. 5.25 U M' U M' U' M U2 M U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M U 
49. 2.50 M' U' M U' M' U M2 U' M' U' M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M U2 M U2 M 
50. 2.71 M' U' M' U' M2 U M' U' M' U' M U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M' U M' U M2 U M'


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 6, 2010)

New PB Ao100, Ao12 and A05

Ao100: 24.81
Ao12: 23.66
Ao5: 22.59


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2010)

Stuff I got at UK open:

0.94 official magic single, awesome for me
9.98 clock single
27.55 official square 1 single, PB
1:54 official megaminx single, also awesome for me


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 7, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.63 (σ = 0.31)
1. 9.45 D U B' U B F' L' U2 F U' D' R' U' D2 B' U R' B' F' D' U' L' F D' U' 
2. 9.55 R2 D L2 B2 R D2 F2 D R2 F D L' F' R U' F L' B U B2 L2 F B2 R2 B 
3. 9.84 R D2 F R2 U F' B' U' B D2 U' L F2 B' R L F B D L2 R2 F U2 L' R 
4. 8.96 R U F' B' D' B' F' U' R' D' U' R2 U2 L' D B' L2 B2 U2 D F' B2 D L' D' 
5. (10.99) D' R D2 L2 F L F' D2 U' L2 B' F' R' U F' D2 F2 U F U2 F U R' L U2 
6. 9.87 U F' L2 F2 U' L' B2 U' F2 U2 R L2 D' R2 F' L U2 B' F2 R' D2 F B' D' R' 
7. 9.85 U' R' B2 D2 F2 B L2 U2 F U' D2 R L2 B2 D' L' F' U' L2 B R U' B2 U D2 
8. 9.86 B2 D L2 F2 D2 B U' R2 U' D F2 B D' B' L U2 D' F' L F' D B2 D F L2 
9. 9.21 F B2 D R' D U2 R2 L' U L2 R B R2 F B' D U2 L D L' F2 L2 D2 B U2 
10. 9.77 F L R2 D B' F2 L F' R2 L F D' B' D' L D B R' B2 U' F' R' D' U B2 
11. 9.90 U' F2 R U R2 B' L2 D' F L2 R' D2 B2 U' B2 R B2 D' F R U' B F' L R 
12. (8.94) L' F U' L F2 B L B R2 F' R U2 B D2 R' L U' D B2 F' L' D R' U D' 

no counting sup 10


----------



## aronpm (Nov 7, 2010)

number of times: 178/178
best time: 9.917
worst time: 22.920

best avg5: 12.851 (σ = 0.49)

best avg12: 13.582 (σ = 1.00)

best avg100: 15.172 (σ = 1.95)


----------



## Kynit (Nov 7, 2010)

4x4 1:58.47 single
On sim, too, and I don't get rotations that well; could be under 1:45 on physical cube


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 7, 2010)

yay sub-30 avg with Roux method

number of times: 50/50
best time: 19.05
worst time: 46.68

current avg5: 33.55 (σ = 4.12)
best avg5: 24.53 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 30.69 (σ = 4.64)
best avg12: 27.04 (σ = 3.11)

session avg: 29.59 (σ = 5.03)



Spoiler



Session average: 29.59
1. 29.06 F' R' F' R D2 L' D U2 L' U2 B F U F R' F2 D' U F D B' F' D' L U' 
2. (19.05) F U' R2 D2 R D' R' U' L' F U2 R F2 L' D R B2 L2 D2 F D2 U B L B 
3. 35.06 L' R B L U' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B L2 F L' B U2 F' R F' L' D B U' D' F2 
4. 30.39 U' R2 L' B D' U B' F2 R2 U' F R2 U D R2 B2 F' R L B2 U' B' D2 F2 B2 
5. 25.61 U F2 L U2 R' L' D2 B' L' B' R D' U2 B' L U2 L2 F B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L B 
6. 30.92 U2 R2 U2 R F' R2 F2 D' U2 B D2 R B' F2 L D' B R2 U' B U D' B' R U2 
7. 31.83 B' R D' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U D2 R' F2 L U2 L D' R2 L F' B2 D' B U' B2 U2 
8. 41.54 D L' U2 R' U D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R2 L2 B U2 B2 D' U F L' F' D' R D R D2 
9. 29.29 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L U D' R2 D2 R U2 R D R U B2 F D' F2 R B2 D' L2 B2 
10. 26.56 L' U' D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B' L' U2 B2 U B D2 U B D B2 F' U' B D2 R F 
11. 24.87 U R B' R2 D2 R2 L D' F' L F' U R' D' R L' D2 B2 D2 L R' B R' L2 U2 
12. 30.18 R2 U' F B L R U L R' D U2 L' B D2 U B2 L U2 D' L2 F' R2 B2 U L 
13. 29.53 B2 L' U D R2 F B D' B2 F U D R D' F2 B' D' F D U2 L D L2 D2 F 
14. (46.68) B' F' D2 R2 F U D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R L U' B R' L2 D' L' D2 R2 F2 L R F 
15. 30.52 F D' F2 D R2 U' D2 L' B' F' U F' R' D B U D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F D' B 
16. 33.56 F B D2 F' B2 U2 B F U' R B' L U2 B2 R2 D2 L B' L2 U R B' F R U2 
17. 25.25 B' F' L2 R2 F D' R' F' B2 R' B2 F' U' L F' L F' U' F L D2 U L' B2 L 
18. 27.93 F2 B' R' L F L2 B2 L2 R U D F B U2 B' U2 D L2 D' B' D' U R2 D' B' 
19. 33.81 L' D' L' U2 R2 U' F2 L' R2 D U R U' R' U F' D U2 R L' D' R L B' F' 
20. 37.14 U' D' B' D' U2 R B' U2 F2 U L' U F' R' U D L2 R F R2 B R F R2 D' 
21. 22.78 U2 B' R2 L' D B2 F L D L' U' F' D2 F B' R U' B' L F2 B U' F' D2 U 
22. 25.14 D L2 F' L2 U2 B2 R B' D B' L2 R2 U L' B' U2 L2 D' B' F2 R' U B2 D B2 
23. 22.12 D2 R2 F L B L' F B L2 F2 B R' B' R' B R D U' F D' B' R2 D' L2 B 
24. 25.68 B2 U F U' B2 D2 B' U2 B D' R B2 D2 R L2 D U' F' B2 U2 F2 B U B' U 
25. 31.08 B' L2 D' L' B' F2 D B' U' F R' B R F' D2 L2 U' R L' U2 R' B2 R L' U 
26. 30.86 F' D' B' D2 L2 B' D L2 R' F' U L2 U D2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 L R U' F2 R' B 
27. 28.66 B L' R' F B D' L R U' L D L D U B F2 U2 D' R F2 U' L' F' D' F2 
28. 24.78 U2 L2 U B' R' L' B' L R' D' L' B2 R' U' L B F2 U2 R' F' L D B' R' L' 
29. 37.69 F2 R U2 D2 L' D' B2 F L' B' D L R2 F2 U2 R' B R' U2 B D' U2 R2 B U2 
30. 24.92 U' R2 U' B2 F' R L2 D2 U' R F2 U2 F' U R L B2 R2 B' R2 F' D F U' B2 
31. 24.57 F' D' R D' U' R F' R2 L2 U L U2 R F' U2 L F L2 R U2 B R2 F L D 
32. 31.91 U2 F B2 U D' B' U' D L' F R2 D' R F' R2 B U' R D2 R2 D' L F2 L2 R 
33. 28.12 B' U2 L' B D' U2 R2 D R L' D' R' D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U R' U L2 B2 U' L2 D 
34. 28.66 D2 F R2 L U2 R F2 U B2 F R' F' U2 F2 B2 R U B R B' L2 R2 F' R L 
35. 25.59 U2 D R B' D' U' F' R B2 R D' L D2 U R2 F L2 F' L B L D2 U2 L F 
36. 24.52 D2 U2 R' B U' B U D2 L U B' F' R' F' B2 D2 U R' U B R' F2 R F2 R' 
37. 29.25 R2 U2 B2 F L R U L2 F U F B' R2 D2 R2 B2 D L D L F2 B2 L' R2 F2 
38. 25.04 F2 L U R2 B2 L2 B2 F' U2 F U' R2 F' D R D2 F D' U L2 U' D2 B R2 L2 
39. 45.70 F2 L2 D' L D2 L' F' D R2 B' L' R2 U2 L F B2 U' D2 L U F' B' U2 D L2 
40. 29.38 D2 U F R' D2 R' F2 U2 D B2 R L B L' F U' R F' L2 F' L' F2 D' R2 F2 
41. 24.46 B D L F2 R2 B2 R' F U2 F B L2 D' R L B L F U D' R2 L' U2 F' B' 
42. 25.92 D R L D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U' F2 L' R' U F R' L' 
43. 31.94 R U' L D L2 F B' D' U2 B' D2 B F R2 D' U2 R D L2 D B2 U2 R2 F D2 
44. 30.87 D2 U2 R' D' B' L F L' D' L D R2 F2 U B2 L' R D' B2 U B F2 D L U' 
45. 23.36 U F' L2 U F2 L2 B2 D U' R' U2 F2 D' U' L2 B' D B' D2 F D2 L2 B' D' B2 
46. 36.56 B2 L2 D' L R U2 R D R U' B D L' D' L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B R' D2 U B2 R 
47. 27.73 R F' L D R' L2 B2 L2 R' D B U L F U R F L D2 R2 U' D2 R' D' B' 
48. 37.86 F2 R2 L D2 B2 U L2 D B' D2 R B' R D' U2 F2 L2 D L F' D' F' U' F' B' 
49. 36.37 U' L2 F2 R F' L2 D2 U2 B2 U R' U2 B' D2 L' R D2 B' L' F2 U' R' B' D2 B' 
50. 25.82 F2 L2 U L D L' D2 R2 B2 L D2 B L F' D L2 F L B2 D U' B2 U D2 B'




EDIT: with Fridrich:

Average of 5: 18.03
1. (16.72) D L2 F' B2 U B2 D U L R2 B' R F2 B R' U' R' L B R U' D' F2 R2 U' 
2. 18.59 L B2 U2 R' U B2 F' U' F2 L' B L2 D' R2 L F2 R' D2 L2 U R D R' D' R 
3. (20.92) F' R2 F' D' R' L2 B D' F2 D2 L' U' F R2 L2 U R U R' B' F2 L' D2 F2 R2 
4. 18.00 R L' F L F D' B2 D2 L' U' F' B U D2 F2 U2 L B D' B' L U L B F2 
5. 17.49 D B2 L B' U2 L2 D R2 D F2 D L' D' R F2 U B L2 R' B2 L2 U D' L' U2 

and then very next solve (which didn't affect the avg5 at all):

13.41 L' R' D2 B F2 U' D2 R' U2 R F2 D2 B2 L F B2 D' B F' D2 B2 L' B' D' B2 

yay


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just watched Anthony get a 9.44 avg12. :3
8.70, (7.46), 10.40, 7.78, 10.28, (11.74), 8.28, 10.78, 10.58, 9.29, 8.13, 10.22
The 7s were OLL and EPLL skip.
He says scrambles were pretty lol. lol


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay! 3x3 Speed 24.99 AO5 (PB AO5, I average around 27 sec)


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2010)

36.03, 32.01, 38.02, 38.20, 36.19, 37.20, 34.83, (29.64), 36.95, 31.12, (41.03), 34.05 = 35.46


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm slowly improving.

2x2 avg 100: 4.08 (PB)
In bold is the best avg 5 (3.25) and in blue is the best avg 12 (3.67).


Spoiler



1. 3.93 U R' U2 R' F2 U F' U2 
*2. 3.08 R' U F U2 R2 F2 R' F R 
3. 4.11 U' R U' F2 U' R U' R U2 
4. 3.41 F' U2 R F R F' U R' U' 
5. 3.03 U' R' U' R F2 R F' R' U2 
6. 3.25 U2 F' R' U R' U R' U F2 U *
7. 4.38 F2 R2 F' R U R2 F2 
8. 3.66 U2 F' U2 R' U R F2 U2 R 
9. 4.18 F R2 F' R' F2 U F' R U' 
10. 4.31 F R2 U' F2 R' F U F' 
11. 3.13 U' F' U R' U F U' F2 U' 
12. 3.69 U' R U' R' F' U2 R U2 R2 
13. 3.91 R' U F2 U R2 U2 F R' F2
14. 4.61 U2 R2 F R' U' R F2 U2 R U2 
15. 2.77 F2 R F' U R' U R U2 R' 
16. 3.68 F U' R' U2 F2 R F U R' 
17. 3.43 F2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R2 U R' 
18. 8.30 F2 R U2 R2 F R' F2 U F2 
19. 4.44 R F R' U R' U2 R' 
20. 3.72 U' R F U R' F U R' U 
21. 4.77 F' U F2 U' R F' U R' 
22. 4.03 F' R F2 R U2 R U' R F2 U' 
23. 3.63 R2 U F' U2 F' U F2 R2 U' 
24. 4.00 U R' U R F' U R2 U 
25. 2.86 U R F2 R' F U2 F R2 U' 
26. 4.61 U R2 U' F2 R F' R' F R' 
27. 4.34 F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U F' U 
28. 3.46 F U R F' R2 U R' U R2 
29. 4.00 U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U R' U 
30. 5.13 U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U F' R2 
31. 4.53 F U' F' U' R2 U' F' U R2 U' 
32. 3.53 R F R' U F2 U F U2 
33. 4.11 R' U2 F U' R2 F U R F 
34. 3.86 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U 
35. (2.52) F' R U' F2 U' F2 U R U' 
36. 4.03 F2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R' U 
37. 3.09 R' U2 R F2 R2 F' R' 
38. 4.77 F2 U R' U F' U F' R2 F2 U2 
39. 4.93 F' U' R U2 F' R F' 
40. 4.61 R' F' U R2 U' R2 U F2 
41. 3.77 R' F' R2 U F2 U' R U' F2 
42. 4.15 U2 F' U F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 
43. 3.31 F' R2 F' R F' R2 U R2 F' U2 
44. 3.66 R2 U F R2 U' F R F R 
45. 3.47 U F2 R U R U2 R U' F U' 
46. 3.53 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R F U2 R2 
47. 4.68 R2 F' R' F2 R' F' U' R2 U' 
48. 6.75 R' U' F2 U2 R U' F' U R2 
49. 4.43 R2 U F2 R' F U2 R' F U2 
50. 3.66 R2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U' F' 
51. 5.77 U' F2 U R2 F' U R2 F' R2 
52. 3.91 R' U R' F' U' F2 U' R' F' 
53. 4.09 R U' R U2 R U2 F' U' 
54. 3.80 U2 R F2 R' F2 R F' R' 
55. 3.75 R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U F2 R2 
56. 3.96 R' U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
57. 4.96 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U R' 
58. 5.38 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 F' U2 
59. 5.27 F U R' F U2 F U2 F 
60. 3.81 U' R2 F' U F U F' R U2 
61. 3.72 R' F' U F2 U' F2 R2 U R' 
62. 5.27 U F2 R2 U R2 U F R' F U' 
63. 4.13 R U F R' F R' U2 R' U2 
64. 4.16 F2 R F R' U R' F U R' U' 
65. 4.00 U F U2 F R U' R2 U2 
66. 3.36 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R U2 R2 
67. 3.47 R U2 F R' U R2 F2 U R2 U' 
68. 3.28 F2 U2 F U2 F' U F' U2 
69. 5.02 F' U' R F2 U' F U2 F2 U' 
70. 3.91 U' R2 F R F' R2 U F2 U2 
71. 3.43 R F' U F2 R2 U' R U F' 
72. 4.09 F' R2 U2 R F2 U R U R' 
73. 5.34 U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R' 
74. 3.94 R F2 U2 F R U R' U R2 U' 
75. 5.25 R U' R2 U' F' R2 F' R F2 U' 
76. 4.56 U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
77. 4.47 R2 F R' F U' F2 U2 R' U' 
78. 3.96 F2 R' F R2 F R' U' F U2 
79. 4.00 U F2 U' F R' U F2 R2 
80. 4.02 R2 F R U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 
81. 3.96 U R F' R U2 F R 
82. 3.16 R2 F' R U F U' R2 
83. 3.40 R' F U F2 R' F' R F' R 
84. 3.11 R F' R2 F' U F R' U2 R' U' 
85. 4.02 F R' F' R F' R' F R' F2 
86. 4.52 F' R2 F R2 F R2 F2 U' R' 
87. 4.38 R2 U R' F' U R' U' F U 
88. 5.52 R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R F' U2 
89. (DNF) U2 R2 U R F2 U R2 U' R U2 
90. 4.18 U2 F R' F R2 F' R2 F2 
91. 3.41 F' R' U R2 F' R U2 F2 
92. 2.63 R2 F' R' U F R' U' F U 
93. 3.96 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' U 
94. 4.25 U R2 F' U F' R' F U2 R 
95. 2.84 F U F' U2 F R' U F' R2 
96. 4.69 U R2 U' F2 R U' R U' R' 
97. 3.84 U' R F' U2 F2 R F' R2 U' 
98. 3.59 U F2 U R' F R2 U R2 U' 
99. 4.15 F R2 F2 U F' U R2 F R' 
100. 3.71 U' R F2 U2 R F' R' F2 R'


I was doing well for most of it, but started failing towards the middle. I _really_ want to get sub-4 before Melbourne Cube Day, which is achievable.

Also new 2x2 avg 12 PB (beat my last one by 0.03, just like the avg 100): 3.57.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 7, 2010)

Got a 9.76 avg12 on camera 
Also included a 7.82 non-lucky! Cube: New Lubix Dayan Guhong.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 7, 2010)

1:01.41, 55.50, 1:11.59, 1:00.89, 58.18, 57.73, 1:06.29, 1:06.95, 59.53, 1:10.71, 48.37, 53.81 = 1:01.10 avg12

4x4sim


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 7, 2010)

wtf

(1.88) U' B U R U R' B' U' u


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 7, 2010)

3x3 Ao5 30.6x, 2x2 Ao5 sub 10, both official =P


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 7, 2010)

6.91 

F' D2 B D2 F' B L' B R2 U2 B' R' U' L2 U B2 R2 L B' D2 U2 B' L R U 

x2z'FUB
RUM'UR2U'rUR'U2r'Ur
U'L'U2LU2LF'L'F
U2M'UM'U2M'UM'
U'M'U2MU'
M2'U2M2'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 7, 2010)

7.37 single
D2 B D' B L R2 B' R2 L' D2 B R L' B' R' D2 B R' D L' F D B' D2 L2 
x2 F2 R' B2 D' R B'
y U R U' R2 U2 R
y' U R U' R'
y U2 R U' R'
U' Lw' U' Lw L' U' L U Lw' U L
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'
49 moves/~6.65 TPS
lol all pairs free


----------



## Kian (Nov 8, 2010)

First sub 15 average of 100.

Average 14.95

1 11
7 12s
17 13s
30 14s
25 15s
17 16s
6 17s
2 18s


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I'm slowly improving.
> 
> 2x2 avg 100: 4.08 (PB)
> In bold is the best avg 5 (3.25) and in blue is the best avg 12 (3.67).
> ...


 
Owow, you've improved. Awesome job.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 8, 2010)

just started duo color cross yesterday

pb with it ao12

Average of 12: 18.13


Spoiler



1. 20.21 L2 D R L2 U2 F' R D' B D' U2 B' R' L B2 U2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 R F' U2 F'
2. 19.20 U2 R U' F L2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' L F2 L' B2 U' F' R2 F2 B D L2 B F2 U' L2
3. (14.64) R' L' D U' B L' R U' B2 F' D F2 L U2 F R' B2 F2 L' B' R U2 D2 R' F
4. 19.46 R2 B' D' L F2 D2 U' B2 L' F2 U' L D2 R F B L F D2 F' L2 U R2 U2 L
5. 17.36 R F2 D B' F' D2 F B2 L2 U L' R B' R2 B2 F2 D' R L U B2 R2 U' L2 F'
6. 16.70 R2 F2 D B2 R' B' L R F' R F D2 L D' L B' L2 B' L2 R F U L2 D' B
7. (21.05) L D' U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' U R2 D' U B2 L2 B2 F U' F2 D' U' R' B' R
8. 17.54 R U' D2 R D U' B2 F2 U F R D2 R F' R' F2 R B2 D L2 D' U' R L' B'
9. 18.73 U' L2 D' R' F' D2 B' D' R' D2 F U2 B' D' U2 B' L' F' B R D2 L' B' U' F2
10. 18.86 U2 R2 L2 F2 R U L D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F' R2 F' D B' L' U R2 B' U' R' B'
11. 17.06 B2 U' B2 U' R' L2 D2 B2 F L' U' L' F U2 D B L' R2 U R' U F' L2 D' R
12. 16.16 R' L2 D' L2 U2 R' D2 U' R U F' L' D B2 D2 F' U' R2 D2 F2 L' B D L2 D 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.64
worst time: 21.05

current avg5: 17.78 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 17.75 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 18.13 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 18.13 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 18.13 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 18.08



not pb ao5 tho


----------



## ahmedkl (Nov 8, 2010)

3x3 average of 15 = 38.51
I am really happy cause i set a goal for October that was sub 45sec and again my time dropped now i am sub 40 
38.90 38.07 36.91 40.35 36.28 36.96 39.41 46.44
31.08 39.59 40.96 *46.96* 39.20 38.94 *27.61*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 8, 2010)

Kian said:


> First sub 15 average of 100.
> 
> Average 14.95
> 
> ...



stackmat or spacebar?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 8, 2010)

6.92 B U' B2 U D R2 L U' F2 L' D2 L2 U' B F2 L D L D' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U' 

y2 U' R' U' F y' U r U2 L2 R2
y' x' R U R' U'
x2 R' U' R' U R2' U' R U
z' U2 r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

wat


----------



## Kian (Nov 8, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> stackmat or spacebar?


 
Spacebar. My stackmat was KIA. I try to start and stop as much like a stackmat as possible, but it's certainly not the same.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2010)

*number of times: 12/12
best time: 56.94*
worst time: 1:26.63
current avg5: 1:17.27 (σ = 3.76)
*best avg5: 1:08.15 (σ = 6.26)*
current avg12: 1:14.43 (σ = 6.43)
*best avg12: 1:14.43 (σ = 6.43)*
session avg: 1:14.43 (σ = 6.43)
session mean: 1:13.99
1:20.86, 1:16.65, *59.43*, 1:13.86, *1:11.14*, *56.94*, 1:20.91, 1:16.75, 1:26.63, *1:09.68*, 1:12.95, 1:22.11
Am very happy with all in bold. 56.94 is pb, and had PP. The worst thing is (and this *really* belongs in the fmcl thread) is that after the 1:11.14, I was doing quite well so I went to get the camera. Realized the camera stand must be in the car, and the car (with my Mum inside) was not here so I though ah screw it. Next solve, 56.94 PP :'(
HOPE YOU SEE THIS BRIAN KIM


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2010)

LBL + Ortega + Sortega + Guimond + CLL/COLL (w/e I know)

<Nibblr> Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 2.15, 3.91, 2.01, 2.81, 3.06, 4.25, (6.16), 2.80, (1.55), 5.03, 5.21, 2.96 
<Nibblr> Tim_Major's Average: 3.41, Best Time: 1.55 Worst Time: 6.16 
Cameron, if you see this, your pb is better right? Coz tell me what it is so I can beat it :3


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Owow, you've improved. Awesome job.


 
Thanks, but sup-4 is not good enough for me.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> LBL + Ortega + Sortega + Guimond + CLL/COLL (w/e I know)
> 
> <Nibblr> Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 2.15, 3.91, 2.01, 2.81, 3.06, 4.25, (6.16), 2.80, (1.55), 5.03, 5.21, 2.96
> <Nibblr> Tim_Major's Average: 3.41, Best Time: 1.55 Worst Time: 6.16
> Cameron, if you see this, your pb is better right? Coz tell me what it is so I can beat it :3



Nope, mine is 3.57.  But, I did get this:

2x2 avg 5 PB: 3.14 (beats my old one by 0.01)
1. 3.40 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F' R 
2. 2.83 R2 F2 U' F' R U2 F2 R U2 
3. (2.59) F2 R2 U' F R U' F R' U 
4. 3.18 U' R U' F U' F R F2 R2 U' 
5. (4.18) U R' F R F' R' U2 R2 F 
I still am desperate for a sub-4 avg 100. Going to try that now...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2010)

Here are the un-edited logs of me doing 2x2.
http://pastie.org/1281171
(for you to try scrambles)
They were pretty sweet, and I reconstructed my 1.55 I think. You'll prolly beat me. And is that seriously your a5 pb? considering a 4.0x a100, I'd expect 3.0x a12, and mid 2 a5 
I think Pappas' pb a12 is 3.01 or sth xD


----------



## Carrot (Nov 8, 2010)

58.44... single xD (Megaminx)


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 8, 2010)

Lol, just did another 2x2 avg 100. 4.11 again. This is just painful.
In bold is my PB avg 5 (3.12) and in blue is my PB avg 12 (3.49).


Spoiler



*1. 3.52 F' U2 F' R' U2 F R U2 R U' 
2. 2.88 R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 
3. 4.33 R2 U R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U' 
4. 1.86 U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F' 
5. 2.97 F' U2 F U2 F U F' *
6. 4.11 F R F2 R2 F' R U2 F U' 
7. 3.69 U2 F' R2 F R' F2 R F2 U 
8. 4.44 F2 U R' U2 R F' U' R2 U 
9. 2.86 R U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 
10. 3.36 F R2 F' U F' R' U R U2 
11. 5.06 F2 U' R F U2 F2 R F' U' 
12. 3.97 U F2 R U' R' F U' F2 
13. 2.50 R U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' U' 
14. 2.65 F' R U2 R F' U' F' U2 F' U2 
15. 4.47 U R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U 
16. 4.61 R U2 F R' F' U2 R U2 
17. 3.18 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F' R F' U2 
18. 4.63 R2 U R F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 
19. 4.27 F2 U F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U 
20. 3.68 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 U F 
21. 6.77 F R' U R2 F' U F U F2 
22. 3.88 U R2 U' F2 R F U F U 
23. 3.86 F2 R' F R2 U F' R2 
24. 4.81 F2 U2 R F' R F2 U2 R U' 
25. 3.21 U' F2 R F' R' F2 U F' U2 
26. 3.80 U2 F R2 F' R U F R2 U' 
27. 4.18 R' F' R F2 U F' U' R2 
28. 2.55 U2 F' U R' F R F U2 F U' 
29. 3.53 R2 U' F U2 R2 F R F2 R' U' 
30. 4.91 U' F' U R2 U' F2 R F 
31. 5.13 F U R' F2 R2 U R' F 
32. 4.02 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R U F' U' 
33. 4.53 F2 R F R2 U2 F' U F2 R2 
34. 5.38 U R2 F U F2 R' U F2 
35. 4.25 F2 U' F U R' U2 R' F2 
36. 3.61 R' F R U F' R' U2 R' U' 
37. 3.63 U2 F' R2 F R' F2 R' F2 R2 U 
38. 4.13 R F2 U' R U2 R' F R2 U 
39. 3.22 U F' U R U' F U2 F R 
40. 4.44 U2 R F' U' R2 U2 R' F R2 
41. 4.16 U2 F U' F R' F' U F 
42. 5.08 U R2 U R' U R F U' 
43. 4.53 R2 F R' F U2 R' U2 R U' 
44. 3.08 R' F2 U2 F R U2 F2 R 
45. 3.41 R' F R F' R F' U R 
46. 3.52 F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U F' R 
47. 3.38 U2 F' U R F2 U2 R U' F' 
48. 3.66 R F U R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 
49. 3.33 R' F U' R U' R2 F' R' U2 
50. 4.13 F2 U R U' F U2 F' U2 F' 
51. 4.36 R U2 F2 R' F' R F2 U' 
52. 4.18 F R' F2 R U' R' U' F R2 U' 
53. 3.61 F2 U' R' F2 R F2 R2 U2 
54. 4.43 R2 F2 R F2 U' F2 U' F R' U' 
55. 5.06 R U' F U2 F' R U' R U2 
56. 4.03 U' F' R2 F2 U R' U2 F' R' 
57. 3.66 F' U R' U F' U F U2 R2 
58. 3.40 F' U F' R2 F R' F R2 U2 
59. 4.53 F R' U F' U R' U F R' U' 
60. 4.13 U F U R' F U' R U' F2 
61. 4.02 F2 U' R' U2 F U' R' F2 R' U' 
62. 3.88 F U' R F' U2 F U R2 
63. 3.06 U2 R' U F2 U2 R U' R2 U' 
64. 3.15 U F' R2 F' U R' U' R' 
65. 2.58 F U F2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 
66. 3.68 U F2 U F2 R' F R' U R2 
67. 4.31 U2 R2 F' R U F2 R' F' 
68. 3.61 R2 F2 R F R2 U2 R' 
69. 7.68+ U' F' U F2 U' F' R2 F R' 
70. 3.65 U' R U R F2 R U2 R' 
71. 6.41+ F R' F2 R U' R2 F U F2 
72. 4.03 F' R U R' U2 R F R' U' 
73. 4.66 U2 F R U' R U' R F' R2 U' 
74. 3.50 U' F U2 F' U R' U F R' U' 
75. 3.68 R' F R F U F2 R' 
76. 3.93 U2 R F2 R' F' R2 F' R U 
77. (DNF) R U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 
78. 4.06 R U2 F2 U' F R2 U' F' R2 U' 
79. 3.93 R2 U' F2 U R' U' F U R2 
80. 3.77 R' F R' F2 R U2 R F2 
81. 3.36 U R' F U' R' U F R' U2 
82. 3.28 F2 U' F' R U2 F' U' R' F2 
83. 3.53 F' U2 F' R U F2 R' U' R2 
84. 3.58 R' F R2 F R' F' U' R2 U' 
85. 5.72 U F' R U' F U' F' U2 R 
86. 3.43 F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U F' U' 
87. 4.18 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 F' U' 
88. (1.41) U' F U2 F2 U' R U R2 F2 
89. 7.41 U' F U' F' R' F R2 F R U' 
90. 3.91 F' R' U' F R2 U2 R' F2 U' 
91. 3.88 R' U' R F U' R' U' R2 
92. 8.58 U' R' F R U F R2 
93. 6.56+ F' R2 U R' F U' R F2 U 
94. 3.72 U R' F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 
95. 5.28 U F' R F2 R' U2 F R' U' 
96. 6.08 U2 R F U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U 
97. 3.34 R U F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U' 
98. 4.05 F2 U R U' R2 U R U2 R 
99. 4.41 R2 U2 F2 U' F R F2 U' R2 
100. 4.75 F2 U F' R2 F2 R' U2 F


 
I kept getting so many +2s and fails. I was doing soooo well for most of it. I will now dedicate my life to getting sub-4 before MCD.
Edit: I also got a 1.41 single! It was 7/8 moves.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 8, 2010)

3X3 Average of 100 24.99
Best average of 5 is in bold. Best average of 12 is in blue

1. 28.33 F D' B' D2 B F' L D B' F' R' D2 F U' D R2 L F B U' L2 D2 B' D2 R
2. 25.15 D2 B2 F' R2 D F' D F2 D2 R' U2 R L' F R' B L' R D' F B2 R L F2 D
3. 25.37 D2 F L U F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F L' U2 R' D B2 D L' U' R' U L' B2 F2
4. 28.71 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' B2 U B2 L F D2 U2 R2 F U L2 D2 F' B2 R2 F D R' D
5. 25.85 F L' B2 L' B R2 B2 R' D2 R F2 L2 R2 F D B F' D2 U' B' L D2 U' B2 L'
6. 22.98 R2 U2 L2 B R F U' D' F' U F U D' L2 R' F' U F L2 D F' R2 U2 L U2
7. 24.99 B' U' L' U D F2 U R2 D U' F2 R2 F L2 D U2 F2 B L2 F2 U L' F2 B' R
8. 28.09 U2 B' F2 R2 F U2 L' B' F U D' B R B' F2 L' D' L U2 D' R2 D' F U2 D'
9. 23.63 R2 B R U B' U L2 F2 D F D2 U L' B' D2 L' R' U B2 U F' D2 F2 L' B2
10. 27.81 L R F2 R2 B2 R' B F D R' L2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 D' F L D2 U2
11. 25.69 B L U2 B' U2 R' F L' R F2 U' D F2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 B L2 F' L' D' L R'
12. 29.67 L U2 R' D R F' B U' L2 B' D' U' B' U' R' U F2 D B2 L2 B2 F' L' F U2
13. 24.87 B F2 U' R F' D' U' B D' U2 R D' L' R' B R F' L U2 L' D2 B' D2 B2 U'
14. 23.58 R U' B2 F' D2 R D' B R' U D' R2 F2 L2 B U2 L B' L2 F R2 L B2 F U2
15. 20.09 R D U' F U2 F' R' B2 F2 U' D F' U L U D B2 F' R L' D' L2 B L F
16. 22.76 U L2 D' U' B' U' R2 F2 L D2 L R' U B' F R B R' U' R' B2 L' D' F' D2
17. 22.53 R2 L' B R' U2 L2 D2 B F' L B' D' B' F2 D' L' F' L F' U' L U R2 F' R
18. 26.57 F' U2 F' U B F L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U R2 L' U' R2 F2 R D L2 F L2 D B'
19. (29.87) R U L' B D U B2 R2 D2 U' R2 F R' U R2 B' F' D2 R B' L U2 B2 U L'
20. 27.09 F2 L' R D' L D' B' U L' U' D L B2 L2 D' B' U2 F' D B D2 U2 R D' F2
21. 26.62 U2 F D2 F U L' R2 F2 B' R2 B' F' U' B' L' R2 B L2 F2 R D' U' B' F' R2
22. 23.96 D L U2 D2 B2 L' F2 R B' D2 R2 U2 L B F D' L' F2 L D' R U D' F B
23. 25.53 L U R U B' D U' B2 U R' B' F U B' U' R2 L D' F' D' F U L R' F'
24. 25.32 L R' U2 L2 B D B F2 L' R2 U R U2 L2 R B L' F B D2 F L2 R2 B2 L'
25. 29.86 R2 D' U' L F D2 R' L' U' D' B' D2 F D F2 L2 U' D R L2 D2 L2 U R' D'
26. 23.84 D2 L F2 R' L' U2 D' R2 B' L' U' R2 F U F' B2 U B2 L B2 U2 D F' U' B
27. 24.44 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R U2 F' D L2 U F' D2 B' D L' D' F' U2 L2 U' L D' B2 U'
28. 23.43 B2 R D' U' L' D' B D' R' U' F L2 D2 R U D B L2 D B D2 F B2 R2 B'
29. 26.25 D U2 B2 U2 L' D' L B D2 L U' R' U R U' D' F' U' R' L2 F' D2 U B2 L'
30. 26.22 D2 R B2 D2 F' D2 U2 R D2 B F U2 L2 D' B' U' F' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' U' F
31. 24.94 R F' D F L R D L2 D R' L2 D' R U2 L' D B' U2 D2 F B' L2 D L2 D'
32. 25.98 L R D U' R U2 D2 R2 L D R U2 R' L2 F D' U2 B F U' F L' U D2 B'
33. 24.81 D2 B U' R2 F' U D2 R' U D2 R U2 R L' B' U2 D L2 U F D B L' F2 U2
34. 21.20 D L' D2 F D B2 U' L' R2 D R L D' L' D F U' L' F U' L2 D B' D B'
35. 22.69 B' U F' R2 D U2 B2 D2 L R D F2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 B' L' D' R' F2 R D2 F2
36. 21.45 B L' D2 R2 L' U' R2 D' L D2 F D' U L2 U2 F' B' L D2 F U D' L2 F' U
37. 21.51 L2 U2 B2 R' B' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' B' L F' R' U' R' F2 B2 R B' F2 L
38. 27.50 F' U' R2 F2 U D' R2 B' F' D F2 U2 F B U' B U' R' F' D2 L2 U2 B2 U F2
39. 29.78 R L B D U2 L2 F2 U' R B2 R' L2 B' R U2 D' B2 U2 D2 F2 U2 F R' D' U2
40. 25.05 F' D2 U' L' F' B' L' U F2 B' U2 L2 D F L F U' R L' F' R2 U F2 D2 U'
41. 22.46 D' F U2 F D U' R D R U B' D2 U2 L2 R' F B' R L' B2 D' B2 L B U2
42. 27.28 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U D2 F2 B2 R2 U B D' B' R2 D' B2 F' L2 R D2 U F D' B
43. 27.68 D U B D L2 B L' D R F L' R2 B' R' F' D' L2 B' L' R' B2 U2 F2 L' D2
44. 26.67 D2 U2 B2 F' D U2 F' D2 L2 B' F U' L R B2 D B R2 D U R2 B F L' U'
45. 26.34 L R' B2 L' R' D' R' L U' F B' D U F2 R2 U B U L2 U2 R U R U' L2
46. 26.05 R D' F B2 U2 F2 L2 D U' F' U' D' B' D F U R F' U' L R B2 R2 D R
47. 28.83 B D F D2 R2 B F' D2 L2 U' D L2 R F2 R' U' B' D2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L'
48. 22.11 B2 F' U2 R' F2 D' R' L' U2 B R' F2 R' D' L2 D2 R' L2 U' F B2 D2 B2 R U2
49. 27.67 L' F U' L2 R2 F B L' U D' L2 D L F L2 U2 D' L2 F' U' B2 U' B2 D2 F
50. 23.07 L2 F R' D F' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' B' D' U' L' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L F' R L2 F'
51. 23.00 B2 L F D' F2 U2 D F2 B2 U' B D2 B F L R B2 R2 B' F' D2 F' R2 L2 F2
52. 24.00 U L D2 U F' D' U' L D2 U2 R B' L R D' U B' L' R' D2 F' B' L' D2 B
53. 25.00 D2 U R2 U F' U' R' U' F' B' L F D' B' R B L' U' F U B U' L2 D2 F2
54. 26.90 L' D U' F' D L U B' U F2 L' U' L F2 U L2 B F U2 D R2 B L R F2
55. 23.16 D U2 L B2 U L F B' R' D' L D' B' U F' L2 D R U2 F' U R2 D2 B2 R'
56. 28.00 B2 U F' R' D' R2 F' R2 B R D R L D' R2 U L' U' D B2 U2 B' F2 U D
57. 23.83 D' B F L2 F2 R' B' U B' R2 L U2 R U B' D L' B R2 U2 F B2 R F' R2
58. 28.63 F B2 L' R2 B' L B' R U D B2 U' D2 L' F R U D2 B' R2 U' L F L' B'
59. 24.45 L' R2 D' R' L2 F' B' R' D' U F U2 L2 B2 D' U L R' U B2 U2 R2 U2 L' B'
60. 25.00 L' R F U' F' D B2 U' L' D' F L D L D F B U D2 L F B L' U' R
61. 23.34 R L' F2 R2 B2 F L2 B2 R2 B F' L' R F' U' L R' B L2 R2 B2 R D' B2 D2
62. 27.95 L U2 R' F U' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R L2 B R L D2 U B F' R2 D' B
63. 24.18 D U2 R D B2 F' U B2 D' B' U D L' R B2 D' L D2 B' L' B' L U' R2 B2
64. 24.36 U B F' L' B' U' L2 B2 R' L2 U F2 R2 B' L2 R2 D' R' D2 U' F2 B L' B F2
65. 23.68 F2 D L' F2 U2 D2 F' L' U2 D2 L' D U B2 L' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 D U2 R U'
66. 26.21 R L' U D' F2 B' D L F L R D2 F' U2 F' R2 F' B' R U' R2 U F' B2 D
67. 22.03 D' F' R D R U' L' B F U F' R' D L B' L F' B U2 R2 U2 D L' B' U
68. 22.86 L2 B F U' R F D2 U2 L2 F U B' R' F' D' F' R2 B' F' L F2 L' D R' L'
69. 26.17 F2 D2 R U2 R F' R L2 U' L D' B D U R2 L2 F2 U B' L' R' U' F2 R2 B2
70. 25.48 L2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 D' L U2 F' B D L2 R F' L' B F' U2 F B L2 R2 U B'
71. 25.15 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L' R U F2 L2 D F' R D R' L' D2 R2 U R L U2 B F2 L'
72. 23.89 L2 D F2 D U2 B' U2 F' R' U' D2 F2 B R' U D2 R F2 D' R2 F' B L' U' R'
73. 25.23 B2 U2 B F2 D U2 R B' D2 R' U' B U' B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 D' L B2 F2 R' B
74. 23.34 U D' L2 R2 D U L' B2 U2 D F R' D' L B' L F2 D' R2 B U2 R' U L B2
75. 26.73 F2 B' R B D2 F2 R2 B R' U' B' U R' F2 B D2 U' F L F2 D F2 U' R F
76. 22.79 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D L D2 L2 F L2 R2 B U L2 D2 R L F' R' L D R2 D2 B'
77. 23.18 F' L2 B' U' F' R' F' D' L B' R' F' L' F D R D' B' R' U F' R U L' F'
78. 25.34 U F B2 L' B' R B2 U2 F2 L' F' B D' U R B2 U F' D2 B R F' R' D2 R
79. 25.67 R D R' F' L2 U' F2 L' U2 B' D R2 D2 F' L' B R D' U L' U' D2 L' R F
80. 25.00 U' R2 D U2 L2 D' L' R2 F' U R2 B F' L2 D2 R' L2 D' R' D' L' D2 L2 D B2
81. 25.93 L' D R B' L2 B' L R2 F' U' D' F' L' B U' F2 D' B2 R L U' L' F' L2 U2
82. 26.08 L' B' L' B U R' F2 L B' L' U' L2 R' U' L2 U B2 L2 U D B' L R2 B2 R2
83. (17.32) B' D2 R2 D' B2 D2 U2 F2 U' B' D' U2 F' U2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 D' B' D' F2
84. 23.44 L2 D' U B U L U' D' F' L R B' D' R2 B' D' B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U2 L B
85. 23.79 B2 L2 R' F2 R2 U D R' B' L' U D2 B U2 D F R' D F2 B' R' F2 D R L'
86. 23.32 U2 L2 R B L D2 R D L2 D2 F2 U D' L D2 F D B2 F2 L' F B R D2 F
87. 28.17 L2 R' D' U2 L2 U2 R F' D B2 U' B2 F' L B R' B2 F2 R D2 R' L2 F2 R' L'
88. 24.55 D2 F' R2 U L' R2 D R F' D2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 U2 D L F' R2 U R D' L' D
89. 25.74 B2 R' F' L' U B L2 U D2 R D' L F L R2 B2 U F L2 R D R U2 L2 B
90. 28.38 B R' B' F R' B R F2 U2 F' B U R2 U' R D L' U B' U2 B' R L2 B2 R
91. 25.88 R' B' D' B' U' B2 F2 D2 L2 B R U2 L' D R' F' U2 R D2 B2 R2 L2 B' L' R2
*92. 22.19 B' U' B' U L2 U' R L2 B' D' F' U' D' L B2 R' U2 B D2 B D B L' U B'
93. 20.98 L R' U' D F2 D' R D' U2 L U2 L2 U' R' B2 D' L B' F U2 B' D R B' L2
94. 23.82 B2 R2 B' R' U2 F D2 B D2 B2 D L' U2 L F D2 U2 R' D' U R2 L' D' F R'
95. 21.39 R U' D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' D' B' U L U2 F2 D L' D2 R U R' B
96. 21.68 F' D B D' U' F' U' L2 U' L' F R' L2 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F' L D B D' B2 U*
97. 23.61 R' D2 L2 D F' L' R' U2 L F' U2 F2 U' D' B' U2 F R2 D' U L2 B' D2 L U
98. 23.01 U' R U' B2 F' L' U L' F B2 L' F2 R2 F D' F' U2 F' L U R2 D U' L U2
99. 27.53 U2 L2 D2 F2 D F B2 U2 D L' B' L2 F' L2 U2 F2 R' B2 L R2 B U' F' R2 U2
100. 23.00 B' U L2 D F2 D R F U2 F L U' B L2 F L B R2 F' D' R F' R' B' D 

The solution I had to the 17.32 was 
Y R’ D R D2 
R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R
L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L
R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’
Y’ U2 L’ U2 L U’ Y’ R U R’
R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U2
SO 47 moves in 17.32 seconds= 2.71 tps


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally got my 1st sub 20 avg of 12. 19.97.
17.84, 19.72, 19.64, 24.24, 18.88, 19.23, 18.49, 20.86, 21.35, 20.83, 22.83, 17.91.

Relief is washing over me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 8, 2010)

4:32.13 7x7 PB :tu
4:06 reduction, very fail 3x3  But idc. For some reason I improved without even doing a single solve in the past 2 weeks. Sub-4 is definitely possible for me (if I'd practice). 2:25 centers (can be better) and edges felt normal.


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 8, 2010)

3x3x3 average of 12-11.88
11.57, 10.77, 12.17, 12.15, 11.58, 13.25, (10.58), 10.77, 11.72, (14.09), 11.71, 13.11

2x2x2 average of 12-2.99
3.26, 2.79, 3.04, 3.59, 2.44, 3.24, 2.89, (5.44+), 2.51, (1.03), 3.10, 3.01

4x4x4 average of 12- 1:05.95 with es

OH average of 12-21.95
24.09, 20.02, 24.21, 23.24, (17.68), 19.67, 21.38, (25.15), 21.42, 20.80, 20.15, 24.54,


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2010)

118/118 in 4:59


----------



## flan (Nov 8, 2010)

Two official sub minh thai singles at UK open (good times for me especially under pressure)

Two square 1 PB's in competiton 35.xx then 28.88, was very lucky though.


----------



## Pusha (Nov 8, 2010)

6.63 non-lucky!
The most offensive PB I have ever set. First, the scramble wasn't saved, so I can't post the solution. And, it was the first solve after I switched off the camera!
Epic fail


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2010)

39:59.04 11x11 single, first sub 40


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 118/118 in 4:59



ha!
118/118 in 4:58

i got antimony by guessing, i thought it started with an s


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2010)

I got them all with 2:17 remaining (so I guess it took me 2:43?).

I admit, there was some guessing involved.


----------



## ahmedkl (Nov 9, 2010)

3x3 new PB : 26.61


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I got them all with 2:17 remaining (so I guess it took me 2:43?).
> 
> I admit, there was some guessing involved.


 
ya i did some inferring if i didnt know


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 9, 2010)

I had 1:43 remaining (so it took 3:17)

took forever to remember some


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> I had 1:43 remaining (so it took 3:17)
> 
> took forever to remember some



I don't get how, I knew pretty much all of them and typed them in pretty fast, couldn't go any faster and have it still recognise them -.-

EDIT: I'm dumb -.-







How the hell did I miss that?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2010)

1:15 left on this one: http://www.sporcle.com/games/sproutcm/SpeedyHardMath


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Nov 9, 2010)

8.73 NL single at the Apple store in the Mall Of America. That was exciting.


----------



## Kynit (Nov 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 1:15 left on this one: http://www.sporcle.com/games/sproutcm/SpeedyHardMath


 
27/40 with about a minute left; I haven't done a lot of this math yet so I passed a lot of the questions


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 9, 2010)

5.00, 8.00, 8.00, 7.00, 7.00, 6.00, 9.00, 6.00, 5.00, 8.00, 9.00, 9.00, 8.00, 6.00, 10.00, 5.00, 5.00, 7.00, 6.00, 7.00, 7.00, 6.00, 8.00, 7.00, 5.00, 6.00, 6.00, 8.00, 10.00, 8.00, 7.00, 7.00, 8.00, 5.00, 4.00, 7.00, 8.00, 7.00, 7.00, 6.00, 8.00, 9.00, 6.00, 7.00, 8.00, 7.00, 9.00, 7.00, 8.00, 6.00

number of times: 50/50
best time: 4.00
worst time: 10.00

current avg5: 7.33 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 6.00 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 7.30 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 7.06 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 7.06

Move count for EO line. I used fixed front and top. It will get better.


----------



## Kian (Nov 9, 2010)

Did another average of 100. Today's was 15.06, .11 worse than yesterday, but I did set a PB average of 12!

Average of 12: 13.94
1. 15.38 D2 U' R2 D2 L' R' F' L2 U2 B' L' B L2 F2 B U2 L U2 F2 U2 D' F' L2 D F 
2. (18.14) R' L B2 R' B2 U' D2 R2 U F B' L' F D2 R F2 L' B2 F2 U B2 U L' B' D2 
3. (11.28) F2 L B' D2 F2 R' D' U R U F' U R' U R2 B F2 R2 D U B' L' F R2 B2 
4. 14.53 L' B' L R D' L2 D2 U L' B2 U' L2 U' D2 L' U' L2 F' B2 R' L' D F' U L 
5. 11.64 B D' F B' L' U R2 U' L2 D' B' R F2 D2 B R' L2 B2 D2 U' F' R D' L' F2 
6. 14.11 L F' U R2 D2 R' U F' R2 L2 F2 U F' R2 D' F2 R2 B' D' L2 D' B' L D2 F2 
7. 14.10 L B2 R F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 F' D2 U2 B R' L' U2 L' U F R F' L2 B2 F' R 
8. 16.32 B F' D' F L F' L B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 L' U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 B U D2 L R2 
9. 14.03 U' R' D F' D2 L2 U F' B2 D2 U2 R L' B2 L2 B' D' F D' R2 B' F2 L F' D' 
10. 13.78 F D' R2 F2 R' F2 R' L' B' L' R F2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 L B' U' R2 B L' 
11. 13.84 F U2 L' B2 L R B2 U2 R2 L2 D' L' F' U R U' F D U' R' U2 R' B R' U2 
12. 11.71 B' R' L' U L2 F2 L' F' L2 R' U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F U R D L' R' D' R2 B L2


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow... hopefully this isn't a fluke. 

Average of 5: *1:03.09* 
Old PB: 1:05.94
Two sub-1 times in an average 


Spoiler



1. (59.05) U2 F2 r f2 D' u2 B L f' R2 B F u F2 f L' f2 r' f' F' R2 u2 U' D2 r2 L' R2 u2 r' f2 D R' u F u f D2 r2 F r'
2. (1:10.75) f2 D2 B2 u L' D' U2 F u2 U B2 D2 U L' B D' B' F u R' B' R r L D' f' D' L F' L2 R' U' L R' r f2 R2 F' R2 L'
3. 59.75 u F u' U f2 R U2 F2 B2 u F2 u' r2 U u2 D2 B U L2 B2 R' U' L2 f U R2 f L2 r' B r' B F2 u2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B'
4. 1:03.96 R U L' B2 r' D2 U' r' u' F D u' B2 U' u' R F' B L r' F D L' u2 D2 f D B' R2 u2 f2 B' F R' f' B2 D' U2 u L2
5. 1:05.55 R' L B F' r' B' F' u' U r' f' F' D R F f u f' L' u2 B2 u' R u D R' B U' R' B' D U2 B L2 R' B F L' R' f'


Average of 12: *1:07.65*
Old PB: 1:08.65


Spoiler



1. 1:10.81 U F2 U f F2 L2 f2 R2 B r D F' D' u L2 F R' D' R' B' R' u2 f' u L' U2 F' R2 B2 L R' f2 D r' F L' U' f r2 f'
2. 1:09.37 f r' u' B' L f' r F U' D u' B' u2 D2 f2 U' F D2 R U2 B' f' D' F2 D2 U2 F r2 U2 R2 f B2 r2 R' f' R2 r' f2 B D'
3. (59.05) U2 F2 r f2 D' u2 B L f' R2 B F u F2 f L' f2 r' f' F' R2 u2 U' D2 r2 L' R2 u2 r' f2 D R' u F u f D2 r2 F r'
4. 1:10.75 f2 D2 B2 u L' D' U2 F u2 U B2 D2 U L' B D' B' F u R' B' R r L D' f' D' L F' L2 R' U' L R' r f2 R2 F' R2 L'
5. 59.75 u F u' U f2 R U2 F2 B2 u F2 u' r2 U u2 D2 B U L2 B2 R' U' L2 f U R2 f L2 r' B r' B F2 u2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B'
6. 1:03.96 R U L' B2 r' D2 U' r' u' F D u' B2 U' u' R F' B L r' F D L' u2 D2 f D B' R2 u2 f2 B' F R' f' B2 D' U2 u L2
7. 1:05.55 R' L B F' r' B' F' u' U r' f' F' D R F f u f' L' u2 B2 u' R u D R' B U' R' B' D U2 B L2 R' B F L' R' f'
8. 1:07.90 u' L' r2 R2 u' f' R2 F2 U2 f' U' D u' B2 R D' L2 D L' B2 u' f' R' u L F2 B L f2 u U R D2 r2 u U r' B f' F'
9. 1:10.31 F2 B' r' R' U2 r2 U F u' f2 u' B R' r2 D' f2 U2 r f L R2 r B2 F2 r' f2 r2 f' B' R u R2 r f B L D' R F' B2
10. 1:09.32 U2 D r2 B D2 B2 u' R r2 f' U2 R B2 u' F' u' D L2 B' r' u D' F2 D' f' u F' B2 R2 U L r' D F2 f2 u' F U f u'
11. (1:13.14) B2 f' L' u2 U' L2 D R f' B' u2 r L2 U u' f F D2 F2 L2 f B2 U F B2 U2 f u' D2 L D' L' r2 R' B L2 r' B' f L2
12. 1:08.77 R' B2 f D R2 U2 f2 F' B' r L2 D u' R' u' r2 U2 R' U2 D' F2 r' F2 B D r R2 f' L' u L' B U' u' L F f2 R' B r2



This was an interesting 3x3 Average of 5, since the standard deviation of the counting solves was 0.05, and the best solve was 13.37 


Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.77 (σ = 0.05)
1. (13.37) F R2 U2 D R2 L2 F' D L B L2 D R2 F2 L U' L R' U2 R' U2 L U' B' U'
2. 14.75 L' F2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 B' R' U' R' U' F' R2 B U2 R B' F D' U R F2 D2
3. (16.89) D' F2 B' R' U2 B2 U D R F' R U B' L' F2 L' R' U F2 L2 F' D' F' L' U'
4. 14.72 B D L U2 F R D2 B2 L D F L' R B' R U2 D2 F B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U'
5. 14.85 D' L' U' L2 D F2 D2 B D B' L' R F U F2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 B' D2 B F R2


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 9, 2010)

Tim Major and Brian, you _have_ to see this.
2x2 avg 100: *3.85* 
In bold is my best avg 5 (3.17), and in blue is my best avg 12 (3.38, PB, )


Spoiler



1. 3.83 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U' 
2. 3.65 F2 R U R2 F' U R F U' 
3. 4.13 U2 R U' R2 F2 U' R U' R2 
4. 3.78 R F2 R U F2 U F2 U' 
5. 3.58 F R2 F U R F' U2 F' R 
6. 4.21 R2 F2 R F2 R F 
7. 2.53 U' F' U' R2 F U2 F' R2 F' 
8. 4.19 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 
9. 4.58 R F2 R' U R U2 F' U2 F' U 
10. 3.25 F R2 U2 F' R U' F R' U' 
11. 2.93 U' F2 U F2 R' U R' U' R' 
12. 3.75 R' F2 U2 F' R' F U R' U' 
13. 2.81 U R' U' F R F R2 F2 
14. 3.50 U2 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R 
15. 4.25 U2 F R2 F U' F U F' U 
16. 3.83 R2 U F U2 R' F' U2 F U2 
17. 3.06 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F U 
18. 1.81 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F' 
19. 4.81 U2 R2 F' U' R F' U R' U' 
20. 3.81 U2 R' F2 U2 R F' R2 F R' U2 
21. 5.16 F U' F2 U' F2 U' R U' R 
22. 2.86 R' U F R2 U2 F2 R' F 
23. 4.56 U F' U R' U2 R U' R U R' 
24. 4.86 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U F' U2 
25. 4.38 U' R U R F2 U' F U' F 
26. 3.83 F2 R2 U' R U R F' R' U 
27. 3.03 U' F2 U R' U' F U R' U' 
28. 3.09 R F' R F' U R2 U2 F2 R' 
29. 3.25 F' U R' U2 R' F U2 F' 
30. 3.36 U2 R F U2 R' U F R2 F2 
31. 6.38 R2 F2 U R' F' U F' R' U' 
32. 4.18 R' F2 U F U R2 F2 U' R 
33. 4.08 F' U' F2 U' R U' F R2 U2 
34. 3.13 F R U' R2 U' F2 U R' U2 
35. 5.08 F' R F2 U R' U F2 U' R2 
36. (DNF) F2 U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R2 U' 
37. 4.08 U' R2 F U2 F U' F R' 
38. 3.09 U' F R' U2 R' U2 R F' U2 
39. 6.38+ R U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R U2 
40. 3.21 U R2 F2 R U F' R F2 U' 
41. 4.40 R2 U R' F2 R' U F' R2 U2 
42. 3.77 F2 R U' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
43. 3.43 R U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U R' 
44. 3.30 U F' R U' R' F R2 F2 U 
45. 4.38 F' R' F2 U' F R2 F U F2 
46. 3.94 U' F U2 R' U R' F R' 
47. 3.66 F' R' F U' F R2 F' U R' U2 
48. 5.47 U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U' F' R2 
49. 3.61 F' R U2 R U' R U2 F' 
50. (1.36) F' R2 U' F' 
51. 3.59 R' F2 U R2 U R' U F' U2 
52. 3.91 R2 F R' F R' U R' F U2 
53. 3.08 U2 R2 U R U2 F2 R' U' R' 
54. 3.43 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R' F2 R2 
55. 5.59+ U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R' 
56. 3.61 R2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' F R' 
*57. 3.34 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' 
58. 4.65 F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U' F' R2 
59. 3.31 U R F' R2 F U R2 F U2 
60. 2.05 R U' F R F' U R U2 
61. 2.86 F R2 U2 R U R2 F' *
62. 3.69 F2 R' F U' F' R U' R2 
63. 3.56 U F2 R' F R' F2 R2 F' 
64. 3.97 R2 F' R2 U2 F R' U2 R F 
65. 5.52 F2 U F' U F R' F U 
66. 3.18 F U2 F R2 U' F R' U F' 
67. 4.30 R' F R' F U R2 U R2 U2 R' 
68. 4.11 F2 U' R2 F U F2 R F' 
69. 4.02 U2 F2 R2 F U' F R' U 
70. 3.83 R F' R F2 U R' F R' 
71. 3.69 R2 U R' U R2 U2 F2 U' F' 
72. 3.84 U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 U 
73. 6.59+ U F U2 R' F' R' F R2 
74. 3.44 U' F U' F2 R2 U R U2 R2 
75. 3.77 R2 U2 R' F U2 R U' R U' 
76. 3.50 F R' U2 F U' R F R' U2 
77. 5.03 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F' R' 
78. 3.41 U F' U2 R' F' R' F' 
79. 3.41 R' U2 R U F' R2 U' R2 
80. 3.96 R2 U' F U' R U' R F U2 
81. 4.21 R2 F2 U2 F R F' U2 F' U' 
82. 3.15 R2 F2 R F' U R' U2 
83. 4.53 F R F R2 F U' R F2 U 
84. 3.25 U2 R' F' U' F U F2 
85. 4.09 F R' U F' R F2 U' F' U' 
86. 3.40 U F2 R' F' R2 U R U2 
87. 1.94 U2 R2 U' F' R F2 R2 
88. 3.47 F U2 F U' R' F R2 U2 F U2 
89. 4.94 F' R2 F U2 F' R U F' R' 
90. 2.93 R' U R2 F R U F2 U 
91. 3.47 F' R' U R U F' R' F R' U' 
92. 5.43 U R2 F2 U2 F' U' R U 
93. 4.21 U F' R2 F R' U2 F2 R2 U' 
94. 3.72 F2 R2 U F U2 R' F U2 F 
95. 3.08 F' R U2 F' R U' F R U 
96. 3.78 U R' U2 F U' F2 U F' 
97. 5.46+ U' F2 R U2 R' F U' F' R2 
98. 3.28 U F R' U' R U' F U F' U' 
99. 4.83 R F' U2 R F' R' U R' F' 
100. 1.66 F U R' F R F U' F2


Sooooooooooooo happy with this. I got a lot of lucky sub-2s (1.36 best .) Unlike most averages, my times didn't actually progressively get worse. I'm honestly surprised.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Tim Major and Brian, you _have_ to see this.
> 2x2 avg 100: *3.85*
> In bold is my best avg 5 (3.17), and in blue is my best avg 12 (3.38, PB, )
> 
> ...


 

Wow, amazing. Great job. I still can't believe you haven't had a sub 3 a5 
Btw, I did some 2x2 today, but session closed at 63~ solves (by accident). a63/64 (1 DNF due to colour blindness), 4.99 xD
I was about 4.30 after 30 solves D: Ortega... and oprah62 gave me a nice new alg for adj adj, so that should help my averages 
That's waaaaay too fast man


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks.  Tomorrow I'll go for a decent (sub-17) 3x3 avg 100. Compared to the 2x2, how much 3x3 have you been doing? I've been doing about 20 2x2 solves for every 3x3 solve.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 9, 2010)

47.72 avg 50 using my Dayan 4x4.
Its the first time I really sat down and tried to break it in.
The sticker shades are horrible, I should've stickered it with CS instead :fp



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 47.82
Standard Deviation: 5.67
Best Time: 33.92
Worst Time: 1:06.48
Individual Times:
1.	48.73	B' Rw2 U' Rw Uw2 Rw' R B' Fw2 U F' U' Rw' D' Fw F Rw2 B Uw' F2 Rw D Rw2 R' Fw F Rw D' U2 B Rw' R2 D' B2 L Fw F2 D U B
2.	1:06.48	B D2 Rw D' L' Fw Uw' U B2 Uw' F2 Rw Uw2 U' R F' Rw B2 F R D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F D2 L2 B L2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw2 F L2 Fw R2 B L Fw2
3.	46.42	U' L D2 Uw' R F' Rw Fw2 U2 B' L' D' Uw' L Uw Fw' U2 B' U Rw' F2 D2 Uw2 U2 B2 F' D' Uw' U B' Fw F' L' B Fw2 F' Rw B Fw' Uw
4.	49.73	D2 U B L2 Fw2 F Rw' B2 Fw F2 Rw F' D2 L Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 Uw' U B D2 F Uw2 B' Fw Uw' Rw' R2 D Rw U2 B' Fw' R'
5.	59.72	Fw Rw Fw2 D' B2 D Uw2 U2 L' Rw R D2 Uw U' B' Fw' Rw U' F' Rw D' L2 Fw L' R' F Rw2 U' F2 D' Fw F' U2 B2 Fw D' Fw2 Rw' R' B'
6.	46.50	L Rw' R2 B D B' Fw2 F' L R' D Uw2 U L2 D U Rw U2 Fw U B' Fw' Rw' R Fw D' Uw U2 Rw R2 B' Fw L' Rw2 R' Uw Rw' F2 U' B
7.	50.25	F' Uw' Rw' D Uw' Fw2 Rw R' D U L Rw D Uw2 U2 Rw Uw U2 Fw D Uw' L Rw2 B' L Rw2 Fw L2 R Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw U' B2 Fw F' L' B2 R2
8.	48.61	R B R' B2 Fw L' F' L Rw2 B Uw L Rw R' U B' L' F Uw U2 F2 L Rw' D B' Rw' D2 U2 R2 B' L2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw' L' B2 Fw
9.	40.47	Rw2 B' Fw' F' D Uw2 U L R2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D' Uw2 L Uw L2 R2 D L2 Rw Fw' U2 B2 U2 L' B Fw2 F2 D L Fw F L B' Fw2 F' D2
10.	50.52	L2 B' Fw2 F' Rw2 B2 L' R B Rw2 D2 B' Fw2 F U R' Uw B2 Uw' F' D2 U L2 B' Fw F' U Rw' F Rw F2 L' Uw' R' Uw2 R' F2 Uw' L D2
11.	48.00	L B F2 Rw2 F2 Uw' Fw Rw' Fw' F L' Rw2 R' U2 L B' U2 L2 Rw2 B Fw2 F' R' B2 D2 U B' F U' Rw B Fw F' Uw' F2 D' Rw' D2 F' D2
12.	56.95	D Uw U2 F2 D L2 R2 Fw' Uw' L2 R Fw' F L' Rw' R F2 Uw U R' F Rw' B2 Fw2 F' D R D Uw F2 Rw2 R2 U' L Rw R' B' Fw' R' B
13.	46.44	B D L2 Rw' R F' Rw' D Uw2 B2 Rw R2 Uw2 R D' Uw' L B2 Fw' D2 B Fw' R' Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw U L' R2 D Uw2 B2 F2 L2 B' L' Rw R Uw'
14.	44.83	Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F R' D2 U' Fw D2 B2 Fw F L D' U L' Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 R' Uw F2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw F2 R2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw F' L' B' L R'
15.	46.56	L' Uw L2 B2 Fw F' L2 Fw R B2 R2 F2 D Rw D' B2 Rw2 U' B' D2 Uw' U' Rw B U' Rw' Fw L B F2 D2 Rw B Uw' U' B' Fw' F2 D U
16.	52.23	Uw2 R' U' Rw' B U' Fw' U L2 Rw' B Fw' F2 U' F' D' R' U Fw Uw' B2 D2 Uw L' R' Fw' L2 Fw' Uw' U B' D2 Uw2 U B' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2
17.	44.58	D Uw' U2 R' U2 B' Fw' L2 R' D2 Fw' F2 R Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 B' U' Fw' Uw R2 D' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B F' L' Uw2 F2 Uw U L' F2 D2 Uw' U' B2
18.	48.45	R2 D Uw' U' F2 Rw' D' Uw U B Fw' F' D L2 Rw2 B Fw2 R' Fw Rw2 D' U B Fw2 Uw' B' Fw' F2 L2 R U B' L' R' D Uw' R2 D2 Uw U2
19.	48.91	D2 F' R2 Fw2 F' L' B2 L Rw2 R' D' Uw' U' L' Rw2 R' Uw' B' F' D' L2 Rw' R' B D Uw U2 Rw' R2 F2 L2 R2 Fw L B2 F' Rw' R B2 U2
20.	50.94	B' D' Uw' B' D2 Rw2 Uw Rw' B2 Rw Uw2 U2 Rw2 B Fw' F' U F2 D' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw U2 F2 L D2 Uw2 L2 Rw R Uw L' R2 D' U Rw U2 F2 D2
21.	45.14	B2 Fw' F' Rw R B Fw2 Uw B' Fw' F' D2 Rw' F2 Rw D2 Fw' R Fw2 L' Rw R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw D2 U2 F2 U' B D' F Rw' D' Uw' B2 R2 Uw2 L2 R
22.	54.42	B' Fw2 L' D U' B' F Uw R D' U L' Rw2 R2 B2 D F' L R' Uw2 R' B R D2 L Uw B Rw' B2 L D U2 L R2 D2 L2 Rw2 Uw F2 U'
23.	43.73	B L2 U2 Rw' F D2 F' L' Rw R2 D' Uw2 F2 L R D R2 F' Uw U L2 B' D B2 Fw F2 Uw U2 L D' Uw L R2 Fw Uw' U2 F2 R' D U'
24.	46.45	Fw2 R2 F2 L2 Rw R B F2 D' L2 R' D' B2 R' B' F' L2 F' Uw2 L Rw Fw' D2 Rw2 D Rw F' Uw' B2 F U' Fw2 Uw2 R2 U' F U' R Fw' R
25.	47.67	B2 Uw' U2 Fw F2 L' Uw2 B' Rw' D Uw2 U B2 L' F' U Rw R' B2 U' Rw' Fw' F' L' R' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R2 B D2 Rw' B' Fw F2 Uw2 Rw B F2 R
26.	46.95	F2 D2 Uw' U Fw F' Uw Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw' R D' U' R Fw' F' D2 L R2 D' Rw2 U' L Rw' R D Uw2 U' L' Uw' B D2 Uw' U Fw2 F2 D' U2 Rw2
27.	45.05	Uw U2 Rw R2 D Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw B2 F' Uw Fw L R' Uw2 B F D' F' L R2 D' U2 R2 Uw2 U Rw' B' Fw F2 R' D R' Fw2 D2 Uw U L2 U'
28.	45.30	L' Rw Uw2 R Fw F2 R B F' U B Fw2 F' R2 Fw L Uw L2 Rw2 R' Fw' Uw L' Uw L' Fw Uw' L Rw2 R2 Uw U R Uw L D' Uw2 F D2 Rw2
29.	50.72	U2 F D2 Uw' B' Fw2 F' D' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw' R2 D' Rw' Fw L Rw R2 D2 L Fw2 D B' D2 Uw U2 B2 U F' R2 D B' Fw Uw2 B2 Fw' R Uw
30.	38.09	L Fw2 Rw D L2 Rw' R B2 Fw' F D2 L' B2 Uw2 L2 Uw U' Fw2 Uw F D U' B' L Rw' R Uw Fw2 D Uw2 U R B' U2 L' D' B' U2 L Rw
31.	58.74	D L B' L2 U' F2 Uw Rw U Fw2 Uw2 U' B' F' D2 Uw2 B Fw Rw Uw' B2 Fw' F2 D' F L' Rw R B Fw' F' Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw U R2 D'
32.	43.64	Uw L2 Rw D2 Uw U' B2 Fw2 F2 D2 U' R2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw' U' Rw D U' L2 Rw2 Fw' D Uw U Rw F2 D' Uw2 B Fw' D2 Uw2 F L' D' Uw' Fw' U2
33.	33.92	L2 R2 U' Rw B Fw Uw L B F2 Rw2 R2 Uw' F R' Fw' Uw Fw D F2 R2 B' Fw L2 F2 Uw B' Fw F2 D' Rw2 D Uw2 U L Rw' B' F' D' Uw
34.	50.97	B' Fw F2 Rw' R B' Fw' D Uw' L2 B2 D Fw U Rw2 D2 U2 B F' U' F' D' U2 L D' L' R2 F D2 Fw R' D2 Uw' U2 L' Rw F2 L2 R Fw'
35.	42.08	L2 Rw F2 R' Fw2 F D' Uw2 L Rw D' Uw U' B Fw F2 D' U L2 R F U' Rw2 Uw B2 Fw' F D L Rw R' B F2 D' L' U2 Fw F' D' L
36.	53.61	Rw' R2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D2 U R2 Fw2 D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 F2 R B2 Rw D2 Uw2 B Fw D2 Uw U2 L2 Rw2 R Uw2 F Rw R' U' F2 D U
37.	49.45	Rw D' Uw U' B' Fw2 F' L2 R2 F D Uw2 B Fw D2 B' Fw R' U R' B' F' L B L Rw R U2 Fw2 D2 Uw' F2 L Fw' D Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 R
38.	40.11	L' Rw' R' B' Fw' Rw2 D Fw F' L2 R' D' Uw U B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 D Uw U R F2 D Uw U2 R' U' L' R2 D' L2 Rw2 U' B D L Rw Fw'
39.	49.50	Fw F U' L B Fw D' Uw U2 R' Uw L' U2 Rw D' Rw2 U' R' D' U F2 Rw Uw L' B' Rw' R2 U' Rw R' D' Uw2 U' Fw2 D Uw2 Fw Rw2 D2 B'
40.	47.20	R2 Fw2 D' U' L' Rw Uw F Uw2 Rw B' D2 F2 L Rw' R2 B Rw2 B' Fw' D L' B2 L2 Rw U' F Rw' U' F D' R2 D' F2 Uw' U' Fw' F2 L2 D'
41.	51.48	B' Fw2 F Uw2 B Fw2 Rw2 R Uw2 B' Fw' F' U2 B' Fw' F2 D' L Rw R D' Fw' D' U2 B Fw F2 D Uw' R' D' Uw U2 L2 B' D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R
42.	44.75	Rw2 R2 B' Uw2 B' U' B Fw' D2 Uw2 B' F' R' B' Rw2 D' Uw U F L' Uw' B2 Fw' F2 D' B' Fw' D' Uw' B2 R' U2 L2 Rw2 D F2 D Uw2 U' R
43.	55.75	Rw' B2 Rw' F2 L' R F' D' R' U2 L2 Fw2 D' U' F D2 Uw2 F R D' Uw U2 L Rw' D' Uw' B' Uw B' L Rw2 Uw Fw F D2 R2 U' Fw' D2 U'
44.	49.09	Uw' R' F' D2 Uw B' L' D2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw' U' Fw' L' Rw' B Fw F L' B2 Fw D' Uw2 U B2 Uw' L' Uw B Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' R B' F2 L' D2 Uw2
45.	43.78	U2 L Rw' R' B' D2 U Rw' U' Rw2 D Uw' B U2 Fw' U B Uw L U' R F2 L2 B D F2 D Uw' U2 B' F R2 D R D B' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw'
46.	37.74	Fw2 F2 Rw' U Fw2 Uw' R' U Rw F' L' Uw L B' Fw' F2 Rw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 L Rw' R' B' Uw' R2 B' F' L' B' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 R' B2 F'
47.	44.47	U B' Fw Rw Uw' L D2 L' U' R' Fw2 R U L2 D U2 Rw' B Fw2 F' D2 U' B' Fw' L' R' Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D' U2 B R D Uw' U R2 U2
48.	44.56	D2 L2 Uw2 B U2 B' Fw F R' D2 Uw2 Rw B' F2 Rw Fw2 D Fw Rw2 D' L' Rw2 R Uw Rw' R' B2 Uw2 B L Rw2 B D2 Uw2 U' F2 Rw' R U' Fw
49.	47.56	Uw B' F Rw' D' U' B F Rw2 B2 L2 Rw R2 Fw Uw R D' L' Rw' U L' Rw R D B L D' U R F' U' L2 Rw' R2 F' Uw2 B D L R'
50.	43.77	F L' D B R Fw2 L B R' D2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F L2 D' Uw L R2 B2 Rw2 F' D' Uw' U' B2 Fw F Rw' D U2 R D Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 R


I used CCT, qqtimer was down for me.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2010)

So close  DP on the 10th and 11th solves was a little annoying. 1st solve is a single PB

*Avg12 1:00.65*

1.	(50.56)	B F' L' Dw' Fw2 D' Rw Uw2 U' Lw2 Bw' D' B' Fw2 F Uw' Rw' F2 D2 Lw Rw' D2 Lw' Dw R2 U Lw2 Rw Dw Uw2 U B2 Fw' F L Rw' B Bw' Lw' Fw
2.	56.21	Lw' B' L2 Dw' Lw' B2 Fw2 F' Dw2 L2 Rw2 B' D' Bw Fw2 F' Lw' D Rw' U' B2 D' U Lw D Dw2 Uw R2 Dw Uw' Fw2 Dw B' Lw2 B Fw2 Uw2 Fw Lw' Rw
3.	1:05.66	Lw Bw2 Fw2 Lw' D F Lw' B Fw F2 Dw2 Rw2 B' U2 L Uw' B' Bw' Rw R' Dw' Uw2 Lw R' Uw' Fw' F2 L D' Dw B' F2 U' Rw F' Dw Uw' L F2 D'
4.	(1:10.13)	Fw' R2 Dw2 B Bw' Lw2 R' Bw2 L' Lw Bw Uw U L Rw' B Fw Rw2 D2 Bw' Lw R2 Dw L Rw Dw2 B' R2 D B2 Fw' Rw' U' B2 Rw2 U' Bw L2 Lw' Uw'
5.	1:00.16	F' D2 B F Rw2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Bw' D Dw2 U F2 L2 Lw' Uw' F' Dw' U' B2 D2 Uw' B' Fw D' Uw2 U' Lw D' L2 Rw2 Bw' F2 L Rw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' U2
6.	55.16	Fw2 D2 Uw' L Rw2 R D' Fw2 F' Uw U2 L B Bw2 D' Fw' L R2 F R2 Fw2 D2 Dw Rw D2 Dw Uw B2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Bw Fw2 Lw Dw' L2 Rw D Rw2 R
7.	1:00.96	R Bw' Fw2 Dw' L2 B' Bw2 L2 R' Bw F Rw2 B D Fw' Rw2 D Uw L2 R' Dw' B' Dw U' B2 Fw' F Lw2 Rw R2 Uw' U Lw Rw D Dw2 Uw F2 L' Rw2
8.	1:02.53	Rw2 U2 B' L' Bw' D' Uw2 B' Fw' F2 L' Lw2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw F2 Lw2 Fw' F' L2 D Uw' L' B2 Uw' L Rw R2 F R' D2 Uw' Fw Dw2 U R' Bw Lw' U'
9.	57.27	B2 Dw' Lw2 U' B Bw Fw2 D2 Bw Uw2 Bw' D L2 Uw2 U2 R' D' U' Bw2 Fw' Lw B Fw2 D2 Bw2 L R2 Bw2 F2 Uw L' Lw2 R' Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw' D2 B'
10.	1:03.80	Dw2 Uw2 L' B Bw' F2 Uw' U' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw B Rw' U R D2 Bw2 Fw Rw' F' Lw2 R' D2 R B2 F2 U2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 F Dw F L D U2 Fw2 R
11.	1:05.33	U' R2 B Dw2 Uw L2 Lw' R' Uw U B Bw2 Fw Lw' Rw B2 Uw2 U' Bw' Dw' L2 Lw2 R Fw2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' Rw' F' Rw2 Dw2 U2 R2 B Bw2 Rw' F
12.	59.41	Rw' R U2 L2 B' Rw' Uw Bw' Rw2 D2 U2 B' L' Dw' U' Lw' R2 B2 Rw2 B2 Bw Dw2 Rw' D2 L2 R' D' Dw L2 Rw Bw2 Dw' U' Lw2 U Lw' R Bw2 Lw' Uw2


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 1:15 left on this one: http://www.sporcle.com/games/sproutcm/SpeedyHardMath



Failed.



Spoiler









6x + 5 = 47, how did I miss that? And 5! !



EDIT: Yay 



Spoiler


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally average 18seconds.

MBLD is going really well, 5 cubes is no problem in sub 25min and BLD is getting really interesting.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2010)

You got *ALL* 150 digits of pi.

:fp


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 9, 2010)

I won the cube pot of gold giveaway


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 9, 2010)

Woohhoooo
I've learned 62/153 pll's on minx.
now I feel er


----------



## itsmanofpopsicl (Nov 10, 2010)

Invented new method for the 2x2x2 cube.... and it cut about 5 seconds, on average, from my times.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know if this is impressive or not but I was randomly timing OH E perms and got a 2.32 xD


----------



## Truncator (Nov 10, 2010)

Best average of 12: 2.96 = 2.47, 2.42, (4.10), 3.10, 3.73, 3.60, 3.57, 2.63, 2.67, 2.86, (1.25), 2.53

Spacebar because my stackmat is dead right now. First 2x2 avg in months. Easy scrambles...



Spoiler



1. 2.47 - F R2 U2 R U' R F' U' 
2. 2.42 - R U' F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R2 
3. (4.10) - F2 R U R' F' U' R U2 F' 
4. 3.10 - U R' U' R2 U R' F2 U R2 
5. 3.73 - U F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 
6. 3.60 - U2 R' U2 R F' R F' R2 U2 
7. 3.57 - U R U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 
8. 2.63 - R F2 U2 F' U R' U R U' 
9. 2.67 - U R2 U F' R2 F R' F' 
10. 2.86 - U2 R2 F2 U' R' U R' U2 
11. (1.25) - R' F2 U' F' R U2 F U' 
12. 2.53 - U' F2 R U R2 F R2 F R U'


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> and oprah62 gave me a nice new alg for adj adj, so that should help my averages


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 10, 2010)

oprah62 said:


>


 
Whats the alg?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 10, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Whats the alg?


 
The standard R2 U' R2 one with the bars in the back.
He was using a slower one(for him) before.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 10, 2010)

B L2 F2 L2 B U' R F L2 D U' R L2 F' R L F2 L' F' R' F' R2 D F' L'
10.79 with roroux

y z R' D' L R' B U2 R' y
U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R' M'
R' U L U' R U L'
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M U2 M


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2010)

3x3 avg 5 PB:
(20.55(pop)), 15.16, 14.02, 14.96, (12.71) = 14.71


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 10, 2010)

Avg. 0f 5: *17.79*

1.	(15.92)	U2 F' R' U2 L R2 F D' U R' D2 U L U' R2 B' F L' R2 D B' D' B2 D L'
2.	16.44	L2 D L U' L B' U' B' D U2 L' B' L2 D2 U2 R' B2 D B F' U' B2 L B2 D2
3.	17.58	D U2 R' D U' L' B F D' B F' R' B2 R2 D' L R' F L' R2 D' U B F' D2
4.	19.36	B F' U' F' U L' R2 D U2 L D' L2 R F2 R D2 U B2 U B' F U2 L R' U2
5.	(21.44)	D U' F2 D2 U R2 B' F' R F' U' B2 D R' B' F L B2 F D' B' L2 F U' F'

Notice how the solves progressively get slower. 
Jesus'd up avg. of 12.


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Best average of 12: 2.96 = 2.47, 2.42, (4.10), 3.10, 3.73, 3.60, 3.57, 2.63, 2.67, 2.86, (1.25), 2.53


What the hell?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 10, 2010)

Megaminx:

Statistics for 11-10-2010 11:47:42

Average: 1:52.44
Standard Deviation: 3.97
Best Time: 1:37.12
Worst Time: 2:02.31
Individual Times:
1.	1:58.77
2.	1:49.31
3.	1:43.43
4.	(2:02.31)
5.	1:57.84
6.	1:52.34
7.	1:52.01
8.	1:53.60
9.	1:48.68
10.	1:56.03
11.	(1:37.12)
12.	1:52.38

My OPB single of 1:30.00 is gonna be a bit hard to beat


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 10, 2010)

1.94, 2.32, 2.52, (2.75), (1.19), 2.42, 1.77, 1.41, 2.73, 1.70, 1.77, 2.24 = 2.08


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 10, 2010)

7x7: 4:44.78, 4:32.13, 5:26.90, 4:59.05, 4:59.88 = 4:54.57

 First sub-5 avg5! All counting solves sub-5 :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 10, 2010)

Official 3.05 average of 5.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 10, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.91
1. 3.00 R2 U2 R' F R' U' R' U'
2. 2.28 U F2 U' R2 F R' F2 R'
3. (16.53) U' R' U2 F' U F2 R2 U2
4. 3.52 U R F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F U'
5. 3.46 F' R2 F U' R2 F R2 F R U'
6. 2.28 R U F' U F U2 F2 R2
7. 2.18 F' R F' R U2 R' U F2 R'
8. 3.16 F' R2 F R2 F U R2 U
9. (1.30) F U2 F' R U R2
10. 3.22 U F R2 F U' F U' R' U2
11. 3.28 F2 U R' F U F' R U
12. 2.68 U R' U2 F' U F R2 

Stackmat  (sry double post)


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2010)

First sub 2 average, lolscrambles.

Average: 1.99
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 1.33
Worst Time: 3.66
Individual Times:
1. 2.48 F R U2 R' F2 U' F' U2
2. 1.34 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U'
3. 1.91 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U'
4. 1.91 F' R F2 U F' U F2 R U'
5. 2.42 U R U' R2 F R' F2 U' F'
6. (3.66) F2 U F U2 R' F R U
7. 1.86 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U' F U'
8. 1.48 F' R F' R2 F U' R2 U F
9. 1.58 U2 F R U2 F R2 F U' R' U'
10. 2.24 F2 R' U' R2 U' F U2 F' U2
11. (1.33) F' U' R U2 F' R' F2
12. 2.63 F' R U F2 U F R' U F'

Learning EG1+2 algs again is useful...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 10, 2010)

Just broke my PB everythings.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.77
worst time: 25.14

current avg5: 17.08 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 15.29 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 18.08 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 16.18 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 17.79 (σ = 2.34)
session mean: 17.82



Spoiler



Single


Spoiler



1. 11.77 U B' F' D' F' B R B' L' R F' R2 F U' R' B2 R' U' B2 F' R B L2 B D



Avg5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 15.29
1. (11.77) U B' F' D' F' B R B' L' R F' R2 F U' R' B2 R' U' B2 F' R B L2 B D 
2. 14.35 B U2 B2 F2 D2 R F' R2 U2 D' R' F' R' L F' L F2 L2 B' L2 D' L D U2 B 
3. (17.77) D' F2 L' R B2 U' D' L2 D L D' R2 F R U B' D' U L' D2 R' B' D2 L' R' 
4. 16.17 R2 D R' F' D2 F U' L D F L2 R F' L' B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 F U' R F2 
5. 15.35 D2 R2 U F D' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 B R D B F2 U' D L2 D' R' D'



Avg12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.18
1. 15.73 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F B2 D L U F U2 D L' R2 F L B' D2 B' F D B2 U 
2. 16.65 B' U' L' D B F2 L F' B R2 B L R' F D F2 D2 F' L U2 D F2 B2 R B' 
3. 17.64 D B2 L B D L2 R D' B2 U' F2 R' D' U2 F L' D' F2 L R2 U' D' L R' U 
4. 18.02 L D2 L F2 R B' R' L' D B2 D' B F' L2 F' U R D' B' F' R2 F L R D 
5. (11.77) U B' F' D' F' B R B' L' R F' R2 F U' R' B2 R' U' B2 F' R B L2 B D 
6. 14.35 B U2 B2 F2 D2 R F' R2 U2 D' R' F' R' L F' L F2 L2 B' L2 D' L D U2 B 
7. 17.77 D' F2 L' R B2 U' D' L2 D L D' R2 F R U B' D' U L' D2 R' B' D2 L' R' 
8. 16.17 R2 D R' F' D2 F U' L D F L2 R F' L' B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 F U' R F2 
9. 15.35 D2 R2 U F D' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 B R D B F2 U' D L2 D' R' D' 
10. (23.71) R F' D U' F2 R' U' B U B R B2 D' B' L R' B' L' U2 B D2 B' U D' L2 
11. 14.95 D2 R L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B R2 D B2 U2 F' L' F2 R U' R' B F' R U' L2 D F 
12. 15.15 D F' U' F' R' L D R2 L' B' U' R' D' B' F2 D2 F' U F2 D R L2 F B2 D



Avg50


Spoiler



Session average: 17.79
1. 15.96 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F D' U B F' L2 R U2 L2 D B' U B2 D' R D2 F2 B2 R2 B' 
2. 19.25 U2 L R B2 R F' L' D' F2 U2 R F' R F U' R2 U' D' B D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 
3. 18.54 D U' B2 L B2 D2 B2 F' L2 F' R F2 D2 B2 U' R' U2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 L' U R' 
4. 15.75 B' R' D2 U R B R B' U2 L' B2 R2 U2 D F2 R D2 L' F D2 F U2 L D U' 
5. 18.64 L F2 L B2 D2 F' L U2 F L' F' L B R' B' R B U' D R2 B F L D' B 
6. 19.56 L D B2 R2 F2 U B' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 R D2 B U F L2 R' B2 U' F 
7. 20.60 R2 F' R2 L' B F U2 L2 B L' R' B' U F' L' U' F' B' R D L' F B L R' 
8. 16.72 L2 U2 D' B D2 F' R B2 U D2 F R L2 U2 B D F U L' U F' L D' U2 L2 
9. 13.71 R2 L' B' F' U2 L D' L U L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 L R' B L2 F2 R B2 R' D2 B 
10. 14.79 F2 R D' L2 B' D' B L' R2 U D' B' L' R2 D F2 B U F U2 L U' D' L2 U' 
11. 18.00 U B2 F R B2 R2 U' D' L R2 B2 D B2 F2 U R B' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U' L2 
12. 16.92 F' D2 L2 B' L2 U B R' U' R U2 D R' F B U F D U R' B' U2 F U2 L2 
13. 16.88 B F R' L U R2 D2 F D' B' R B R U' B2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 U D2 B2 R D2 
14. 15.91 B L' B' L2 R2 F' U B' D2 R B' R' U L U B' L D2 L U2 D F2 L2 F U 
15. 20.83 D2 U' R2 F' L2 B' R' D L2 D U' F B2 L U' L R' B' R' B' U R' D' R B 
16. 18.97 U F' D2 L D2 L' F L2 U R' U B F U R' F R U L F R2 U2 D F D2 
17. 22.44 F2 D L D U L R' U' F2 D U R' D' B2 U2 B U R F D2 R2 F2 B2 D' B2 
18. 18.46 B U2 F2 D' F' B' U2 F' B2 L2 R F D2 R2 F U' F U L2 F U' F D2 F D2 
19. 18.54 U' D2 L D R F U2 L2 U' F2 L' R' U R U B D' B2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 D' 
20. 15.73 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F B2 D L U F U2 D L' R2 F L B' D2 B' F D B2 U 
21. 16.65 B' U' L' D B F2 L F' B R2 B L R' F D F2 D2 F' L U2 D F2 B2 R B' 
22. 17.64 D B2 L B D L2 R D' B2 U' F2 R' D' U2 F L' D' F2 L R2 U' D' L R' U 
23. 18.02 L D2 L F2 R B' R' L' D B2 D' B F' L2 F' U R D' B' F' R2 F L R D 
24. (11.77) U B' F' D' F' B R B' L' R F' R2 F U' R' B2 R' U' B2 F' R B L2 B D 
25. 14.35 B U2 B2 F2 D2 R F' R2 U2 D' R' F' R' L F' L F2 L2 B' L2 D' L D U2 B 
26. 17.77 D' F2 L' R B2 U' D' L2 D L D' R2 F R U B' D' U L' D2 R' B' D2 L' R' 
27. 16.17 R2 D R' F' D2 F U' L D F L2 R F' L' B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 F U' R F2 
28. 15.35 D2 R2 U F D' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 B R D B F2 U' D L2 D' R' D' 
29. 23.71 R F' D U' F2 R' U' B U B R B2 D' B' L R' B' L' U2 B D2 B' U D' L2 
30. 14.95 D2 R L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B R2 D B2 U2 F' L' F2 R U' R' B F' R U' L2 D F 
31. 15.15 D F' U' F' R' L D R2 L' B' U' R' D' B' F2 D2 F' U F2 D R L2 F B2 D 
32. 17.23 F2 L2 F' R2 L2 U B2 F' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' F U' D' R' B F' U' L2 R' U 
33. (25.14[POP]) F2 R U' L F' U' R D F' U R2 D' F2 B' R L U' R U' B2 L' U2 B' L2 F 
34. 19.69 R B2 U' R' L' F U2 L' R' F2 R' F2 L U R' D B F R2 B' U' L' F' R2 L2 
35. 13.21 F' R2 U2 R B2 D2 L2 F' R2 U R B U B R' F' L' R' F U2 B' F' U' B R 
36. 20.23 D F U2 D L U B2 R' D F R2 F' R2 B F' L2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 F' U' L2 
37. 18.36 F U2 D R2 B' U R B' F2 U' D2 L2 D U F2 B2 R2 F' B' U2 B' L' B U' F' 
38. 18.73 L2 B2 R' L' B' F' U L2 R D U' R D' U B2 U' B R' L' U B L B' L U 
39. 15.58 B' U' D R' U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 R' F2 B D L' B2 U' F B D2 B' U R F2 
40. 18.23 F2 L R2 U R L' B U' F U' D' B R2 D' B2 L B' F2 D R2 D' B' L' R D' 
41. 16.91 L' F D2 U' L' B' R' U F' B L R2 B' R D L2 B R2 U' F2 B' L2 B L F 
42. 17.42 F2 U F R L2 D L R' F2 R U' L R2 B' D2 F L' R' F2 D' U2 F B2 R F' 
43. 20.15 B' F2 D F U' L U' D2 B2 L' F' U' R D2 U2 F' R2 B D2 B L' U L2 F2 D' 
44. 21.04 F L2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L' F2 U2 B' F R' D2 B2 D' U' L' U2 F U L B' 
45. 19.01 R2 L B R B' D' F' D2 F R' B L F B2 D' B2 L R2 D2 B F' U R F U' 
46. 16.78 D2 R L D' L' B' L R D' R D' B F2 R' B D2 F' B R B2 D U2 L' D B' 
47. 16.86 R F2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 R L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 R L F L' U2 F' B2 L2 D2 U2 
48. 24.25 L U' F' R2 D2 U' R L' U' R U2 B F' D2 L D' L' D2 R' B2 F2 L D F2 L 
49. 17.09 R2 F L' D' F2 R B' F' U F B' L D U2 F B2 D2 L' U' L D' L' F' L F 
50. 17.30 F2 L2 R U' F D F' R2 D2 U' L B' R' D R2 U F' U2 D F U2 F2 B2 R L


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2010)

So I continued the average from that sub 2... The scrambles are SO INSANE. Literally I would be surprised if I got any consecutive 12 of these scrambles once in a day.

Anybody who knows any EG1 or EG2 will absolutely LOVE these and I guarantee you'll set a PB. I could see to the CLL/EG or full optimal solutions for so, so many it was ridiculous. Keep in mind that I was using keyboard and possibly would have DNFed some solves due to overlong inspection...



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2.24
Standard Deviation: 0.50
Best Time: 1.15
Worst Time: 3.66
Individual Times:
1. 1.34 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U'
2. 1.91 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U'
3. 1.91 F' R F2 U F' U F2 R U'
4. 2.42 U R U' R2 F R' F2 U' F'
5. 3.66 F2 U F U2 R' F R U
6. 1.86 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U' F U'
7. 1.48 F' R F' R2 F U' R2 U F
8. 1.58 U2 F R U2 F R2 F U' R' U'
9. 2.24 F2 R' U' R2 U' F U2 F' U2
10. 1.33 F' U' R U2 F' R' F2
11. 2.63 F' R U F2 U F R' U F'
12. 1.92 R' U R' U F U' R F' R2
13. 2.12 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U'
14. 2.20 R F R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F'
15. 1.92 F U F' R2 F U F2 U2 R2 U'
16. 1.96 U' F' U R2 U R2 U F' U
17. 2.93 U R2 U' R U2 R' F2 U'
18. 1.52 R U' F U' F2 U' F2 U'
19. 1.48 F U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 U
20. 1.56 R F' R' U R' F' R
21. 2.76 U2 R2 U F' U R2 F2 U'
22. 2.48 F' U F' U F U' F' R' U
23. 2.52 F2 U F U2 F' R F U' R U2
24. 2.99 U' R' U2 R' U' R' F2 U R U'
25. 2.60 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 F' R' F' U'
26. 2.72 U' F2 R' F U' R2 U2 R' F'
27. 1.91 U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' U2 F2
28. 1.97 U2 F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F'
29. 2.27 F2 U' R F2 R' U F' U R2
30. 1.97 F U' R' F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
31. 2.47 U' F' R F' R F' U2 R U'
32. 2.48 R2 U2 F R' F2 U R F' R2
33. 3.08 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 R' U F'
34. 1.15 R2 U' R2 U2 R'
35. 1.96 R' F U F' U2 R2 U' F R U'
36. 2.02 U2 R' U' R' U2 F R' F'
37. 2.04 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U F' U'
38. 2.45 R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U'
39. 1.91 F' U2 R2 F' U R' U' F' U2
40. 1.37 F' U2 F R' U R2 F' R F U2
41. 1.71 U F' U F U' F R' F2 R U'
42. 2.22 U' R2 U R2 F' U F R' F U
43. 2.87 U' F' U2 F' R U F2 R2 F'
44. 2.40 U R' F R U' F2 U R' U'
45. 2.17 U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F R' U'
46. 1.21 U F U' F R F2 U
47. 2.29 R F' U2 F' U R2 F2 R'
48. 2.40 U F' R2 U' R2 U R2
49. 1.50 F' R' F U2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
50. 2.63 U2 F' U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R U2
51. 1.66 U' F' R F2 R' U2 R F' U2
52. 2.27 U2 F2 U R F2 U' R F R'
53. 2.54 F U R U2 R U' F R2 F'
54. 2.20 U' R2 F R2 F' U F U2
55. 2.48 U' F2 R2 F R2 F U' R'
56. 2.11 U F U2 R U' F R2 U2 R' U2
57. 2.18 F2 R' F' U2 R' U' R2 U' R'
58. 2.31 R2 U R' U2 R' U F' U F' U2
59. 2.95 R F' U2 F' R2 U F R'
60. 1.98 F2 U' R' F R U F' U'
61. 2.28 F U R' F2 R U2 R' U2
62. 2.39 U' F R' U' R F' U2 R2 U'
63. 3.14 F U' F2 U' R' U R' U' F' U'
64. 2.02 U2 F' R' F R' F2 U' R' U2
65. 2.00 F U F R2 U2 R' U' R U'
66. 1.72 U R' U R' F' U F' U F'
67. 2.14 U R' U' R' U2 F R' U
68. 2.36 U2 F' R2 F U R2 U2 R' U2
69. 2.41 U2 R' F R U2 F' R2 F' R
70. 2.72 R2 F' U2 R F R F
71. 2.29 F2 R' U F R' U2 R' U R'
72. 3.13 R' U' R2 U' R U F R' F
73. 2.33 R' F R2 F U' R F R' U'
74. 1.30 F' R U F2 U R' F U2 F'
75. 2.51 F2 U R' U' F2 U' R2
76. 1.66 F R F' U R2 F' R U' R'
77. 1.37 U2 R U' F U2 F' U
78. 2.16 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' F U2 F2
79. 2.40 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' F2
80. 2.91 R' U F R' U2 R U' F2 U'
81. 2.34 F' U F' U R' F' R
82. 1.98 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R U' R2 F'
83. 2.58 F2 U2 R2 F' R' F' U2 F'
84. 2.48 U2 R' U' F R' F U2 F R' U2
85. 2.58 R2 U' R U2 F' R' U' F U'
86. 1.77 F2 U' F U2 F R' U'
87. 2.07 R U' F2 R F2 R F U2 F
88. 2.27 F U F2 U R' U F' U F
89. 1.88 F' U' R' U' R U'
90. 2.31 F R' U' F' R2 F' R' U' R'
91. 3.28 R' F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 F2 R'
92. 2.49 R F R U' R U' F R2 U2
93. 2.41 R F R' U F' R F U2
94. 2.99 R' U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R U2
95. 2.57 U' F R2 F' R' F R U2
96. 3.18 R U' F2 U' R' F R' U2 R
97. 2.28 R F2 R F2 U' F2 U R U2
98. 2.91 U R2 F' R' F2 R' U F2 U'
99. 2.74 F U2 F' U F' R2 F2
100. 2.81 R' F U' F' R2 F' R F R


 
Oh, and best avg 12 was:

Average: 1.93
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Best Time: 1.33
Worst Time: 3.66
Individual Times:
1. 1.34 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U'
2. 1.91 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U'
3. 1.91 F' R F2 U F' U F2 R U'
4. 2.42 U R U' R2 F R' F2 U' F'
5. (3.66) F2 U F U2 R' F R U
6. 1.86 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U' F U'
7. 1.48 F' R F' R2 F U' R2 U F
8. 1.58 U2 F R U2 F R2 F U' R' U'
9. 2.24 F2 R' U' R2 U' F U2 F' U2
10. (1.33) F' U' R U2 F' R' F2
11. 2.63 F' R U F2 U F R' U F'
12. 1.92 R' U R' U F U' R F' R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

broke this a few days ago but didnt post
‎1:32.82 pll parity 4x4x4


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2010)

Escher said:


> Cubes Solved: 100/100
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 2.24



um wut


----------



## Anthony (Nov 11, 2010)

joey said:


> um wut


 
inorite?
ALMOST AS FAST AS BEN.


----------



## Escher (Nov 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> inorite?
> ALMOST AS FAST AS BEN.


 
ZOMG

jus' try scrambles


----------



## Anthony (Nov 11, 2010)

Rowan so pro. :3

My accomplishment:
"WR" for mean of 5 consecutive competition 2x2 averages (without dropping best and worst), 2.95. :3 
2.74, 3.02, 3.12, 2.74, 3.14
DON'T DROP BEST AND WORST AVERAGES BECAUSE I NEED FELIKS' 3.91 TO COUNT (even with the high 3 counting, Feliks' average is 2.97).


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2010)

Roll the 2.74 lol


----------



## Anthony (Nov 11, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Roll the 2.74 lol


Will do. Just for you.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 11, 2010)

first ever sub-18 avg5

Average of 5: 17.74
1. (20.40) F' B D' U2 R' U B' F2 R L2 D2 R L' F' D' F' U B2 F R2 L' D2 U2 F2 B2 
2. 18.15 R2 U D2 L F2 D2 B' R2 U' L2 F R2 D U2 F U R2 D' B R F2 R2 U' L2 F 
3. 17.94 L2 D2 F' U2 F' R' D' R2 D R L2 U2 L R' F L2 R B' F' R' U2 F' L' R B 
4. 17.14 D' U' F R' U' B2 D' U' L' D U R U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 R B' F' U R D2 
5. (16.32) D2 L U2 B U2 D L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U' F' R U F' D' B2 D' F' D' R' F' D2 B'


----------



## EricReese (Nov 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> inorite?
> ALMOST AS FAST AS BEN.


 
Almost...well hes like sub 1, it takes no skill at all, so you should be up with him in no time


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 11, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.89
1. (0.47) R U' R
2. 4.76 U' R U' R' U R2 F U2
3. 4.40 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R U
4. (5.22) R2 F U R' F U' R' F2 R2
5. 4.38 F U R2 F R' F' U
6. 3.94 F2 U' R' F' U F2 R F' U'
7. 2.56 R' F2 R' U F2 U
8. 4.01 U F U F' R2 U' R2 U2 F
9. 3.53 R2 F2 R' U F U R' U2 F U2
10. 3.09 R F U R F2 U'
11. 4.01 U2 F R U' F R' F2 R' U2
12. 4.24 U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U'


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

Best 3x3 session yet
Avg 100: 14.25 PB (Old ~14.8)
Avg 12: 13.07 PB (Old 13.28)
Avg 5 12.58



Spoiler



1.	17.78	F L2 R D U R B L2 R2 B' F' L2 B2 F' R' U2 L R' F U2 F2 D' U2 B2 D
2.	15.50	R' B2 F' L' R' D2 U2 R2 F' D' L2 F2 U2 F U' L' D2 U L' F L' U' L2 R' F'
3.	16.55	B2 F' R' F2 D F2 D2 B' R D' U2 L R' F2 L2 R B F' D' U F U2 R' F L'
4.	16.09	R' F2 D' R' U' L' B' F2 D B' F2 D U' F2 D2 U' F' L R' F2 L R' D2 U R2
5.	14.43	F R2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' D' L R' D R' U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D'
6.	13.61	B R U F L' B2 F L D' B' F2 L2 B F2 L R' D L R D' U2 F2 R2 F2 D
7.	14.46	B F' U R2 F2 D' F' D2 L' R U F' L' R D L R2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 D' U
8.	15.43	D' B' F' D2 U' B' D2 B2 F' L R B F D B F D' U' L' B' F2 D2 U2 F' D2
9.	17.34	R F2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 L F R2 B F' L2 R F2 D2 U' B2 F2 D R' F R B F
10.	15.59	R F U' B' L2 D' U L2 R2 D2 U' F D B F R D' U' L2 R' B' F' D2 L2 R'
11.	13.25	U R2 D L D2 U' L2 R B L' R' F2 L2 B' F D' U' B U' B F2 D U L R2
12.	13.65	B F' R2 B' F2 D' U' B2 F2 U R B2 F' D R' F2 U F' D' B' F' L' F2 L2 D'
13.	12.72	B2 U F R B' R' F' L R' B' F2 L' D' U2 L2 D' U F2 D2 U' L2 R D2 U L
14.	14.77	U' B F R' D' U' F' L2 R' F2 D F2 L' D' U2 R2 D2 U2 F U L2 R B R2 B'
15.	13.69	L' R D' B F' L' R2 D2 U B F2 L D2 U' L2 U' L U' L' B' R2 B F2 D' U'
16.	14.43	U B2 D2 L2 R U' B2 L2 D' B2 F' D U F' L2 B' L' F2 D B' F2 D L' U' F
17.	12.59	L2 D2 U2 R D R' D' U2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 B' F' D' U F R2 D2 R U2 L' R2 U'
18.	14.00	D' U' B2 F D U' L F2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' B' D' L2 D2 U2 B F' D L' F2
19.	15.84	D2 L' R U' F R' D' U2 B R2 F L' R D' L' R D2 U' B' D' R' B R2 B' L'
20.	14.83	D U' L R F' L2 D U' B2 L2 D L B2 L2 R' B L B' F' U R2 D U B F2
*21.	11.65	B' F' R2 B' F2 D2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' D L' R2 U2 F' L F2 U2 F D2 U L' B
22.	13.27	B L2 R' D' U' B U' F' D' U R D' U2 F R2 D' U L R D L2 B2 F2 L' U
23.	13.15	F' D U L' F L2 R F' D B R B2 F L' B' F' L2 B2 F D' B' F' L2 R F2
24.	15.52	R' D B R D U' L F2 U B D' U L R2 B' F D' U F2 D B' L B2 D U'
25.	11.84	L D B2 R' B2 L R' D2 U' B F2 R' U L R2 F' L2 F U B R2 F' D2 L2 F
26.	12.59	F' U2 B' F' L' R' B2 R' F D' U R B D' U B2 D' U2 B' U F2 R U2 B F
27.	14.43	U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' R2 D' F' L F L D2 U2 L2 B' F2 L2 D U' B D L B F'
28.	11.69	U2 B' U' L' R2 B2 R' D B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R F2 U' B' L R2 B F2 U R U2 L2
29.	13.55	D U F' R F D L2 R D' U2 L U2 R U' F2 U2 F D2 B U2 R' D' U2 R F2
30.	14.58	F2 U B2 F D2 U2 B' L2 R' F U B' L2 F2 R2 D U L R2 D U2 B R U2 R'
31.	13.16	R' B' F2 D U B2 F' D2 B' F L' B2 L2 U' F' L' R' B F' D2 U2 B' F' U L
32.	12.46	B2 D' L R' F2 R2 F2 R B' F U' L2 R' B2 F L' D' U L' R B2 F D2 L R2*
33.	12.84	F2 D' R' F' L2 R2 B' L U L2 R2 U' F2 L' R' B L' B2 L' B F D U' L' D
34.	15.72	B' F2 U2 R' B' U2 B' F' L' U' B' F' L2 R D2 U' L' R B F2 D L F L D2
35.	14.38	L' R' D2 U2 B L2 R2 B F R' B F' L R2 D2 U' B' F2 U B' F U B U L2
36.	13.90	B' F2 D2 U2 R B L' R' U2 R2 F' R2 B' F' R' D R2 D2 L' R D2 U B' U' F2
37.	13.94	D2 F' D U R' D' R2 B' F D2 R2 U2 B2 L B F' R2 D B' R F2 L D U2 L
38.	12.47	D U2 B R B F L R' B' F2 L2 B' D R2 D2 U2 B' U' B2 L' R B' D U2 L2
39.	13.53	F' L2 R2 D' L2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' D U' F' R U' L R' U B2 L' R B2 U R2 F2
40.	14.84	R' D' L B' D2 U2 F2 D U2 B' F' L' R' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 F' D2 U' L R' D U2
41.	13.38	D2 L2 R' D2 L2 D' R2 U2 B F2 D L' D U' B' R D' F2 L2 R D2 U L' F2 L
42.	14.15	F2 U' R2 B2 F R' U' B D2 R D2 F R B2 L D U2 L' R2 U2 B' F U2 F' L
43.	15.27	D2 U R2 U2 L2 F' R B' U L U' B2 D B D' F2 R2 U2 L2 R' D2 F R2 D' U
44.	13.90	B' F' R D U' F' D' B' F2 R2 U F L2 R D2 U' B' F2 L2 R' B' D2 U2 L R
45.	15.36	U2 L' R F' D' L' R' D U B2 L2 U2 F L2 R' B' U' L R F' L' R' D2 U' F
46.	13.33	L2 B2 R B F2 L' R U B2 F2 D2 R B2 U' B2 L U' L F' L' U B' L2 B' U2
47.	14.90	B2 D' L' R' D2 B R2 D' L R' F2 U' L' D2 R' D' B2 L R F2 L2 R D2 U' L2
48.	14.94	L' D L R B' F2 D2 L B' D U2 R U2 B2 R D B' F L R B' F2 L R' F2
49.	15.93	B' F D2 B' L2 D2 U' B R2 U2 L' F L' R' D' F D2 U' L' R' D R' D' U2 R2
50.	14.08	U' R2 B D R' B R' F' D' U' L D U' L' B' F2 R2 D' L R' U L D' B2 R'
51.	14.88	D' U2 R B' F2 D L' U F' L2 B L R2 D' L' R2 F D' B F2 U2 R B' L2 U2
52.	13.77	U2 F2 L B L U L D2 U L2 R D B' R F2 L R' F D B R F' U' B F2
53.	13.43	U' R2 D U' B R F D2 U L2 R' F R F' L2 F L F D U L F' U' L2 R2
54.	16.68	L' R2 U' R' B' L2 B F U L2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 U L B R' U' F' U2 F' L2 U'
55.	11.78	R' U F' D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' L2 R B' R' D2 L R2 D F D L' B2 D2 L'
56.	14.30	R2 D' U' R B2 L' U B2 F U2 L' B' D2 U2 B2 L2 R B' F2 L2 R2 F L D2 U'
57.	14.56	R D' R2 D U2 B2 U B2 D U2 B2 F' L2 R D2 U' B U' L2 B' F L' R D U'
58.	13.78	B2 F L D L B2 R F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U L' B L2 R U' B F2 L2 R' D' U
*59.	11.13	R' D U' B2 L' D U F' L2 F2 R' F R2 U R2 B U2 L' U B' U2 R' D' U' R
60.	14.19	B2 F' D2 U2 F2 R D' U2 F2 U B' F R D2 U F L2 D' L R D2 L' R D' U'
61.	13.31	L F2 R2 F2 D B F U F D2 U2 B' F' L' D' B2 F2 D2 L' R' B2 L' R' U B
62.	13.27	U R2 B R' D B' F' D2 U F2 D U L' R2 B2 L2 F R B F2 D2 U' F2 U F2
63.	11.16	F2 D' U L' R B' D R' D U B2 L2 R U2 L' D F L2 D L' D' B' U2 B D*
64.	14.52	B D2 U R2 F2 U' F' R' D B2 F D L' R2 D U2 L' D B2 D R F' R U2 R'
65.	11.71	L' B2 F D2 L R2 D F L D2 B' L R' B2 D' U2 L B2 F U2 B' F2 D' U F2
66.	13.56	L R2 F' D' U L2 R F' D' L D' B' L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' F2 D' L' R U
67.	15.63	L D B L' R B' L B2 F D2 B2 R D' B' D' B2 L D' R D' U2 B' U' R2 F
68.	13.34	L2 R' B U B2 F R B2 D U2 B' L' B' F2 D' U2 B2 U L R B2 R' U B U2
69.	14.19	R F' U F2 L2 R2 D' U2 F L2 R' B' R2 U' L2 R2 D B2 F' R2 D2 L' R U2 B2
70.	16.21	U' L' D2 R' F2 D2 U' B D' F' D' U' F' U' L F2 R B2 L' R2 B F2 D B F'
71.	13.34	B' L D2 B L' D U' B2 F L B' L2 R2 U' B2 L' R2 D2 B' D' U B' D2 R' U2
72.	15.22	U R F2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 R F D2 B2 R' U' L' R F D' U L2 R' B2 D' L2 U
73.	12.02	F2 R F' U' L2 B' L2 B' F2 L R' F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 F D U B' L R'
74.	16.72	U' L2 R' D2 U F2 R2 F2 R B2 F' D' B F D' U B F2 D F L D U' R' D'
75.	15.15	B' R' D U2 B2 R' B R B F' L2 B' F2 L2 B2 L' R B2 F R' B2 U' B D2 U2
76.	16.52	D' B2 F' D2 B F2 L' R' U' R U' L' U B F R2 B2 F2 L' R' F' D U L2 F
77.	14.03	F R B' D B' D L U2 B2 D' U' F2 D2 U L' R2 D' B L2 R2 D' U' L R' F2
78.	13.69	F' U' F' L2 R B' F L' R' U R2 B' F2 D L U L' R2 D2 F' D' U' L R U
79.	15.13	D2 U' L R F' D' U L' D2 R2 D L2 D L D L U2 B F L2 R' U B' F2 L'
80.	14.68	L2 U' L' R2 B U' B2 F L B F2 D' U2 F L B2 L2 B2 F' L' R D2 U F' L
81.	14.75	B' D L R B2 L R U' B' F' U B U B L2 B2 L U' L' F' L' D' L' R F'
82.	16.21	L2 R B' D L R B2 F' U2 F U F2 D' U2 B2 D' R' F2 D2 U2 R B' F2 L2 U
83.	12.31	L R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D L' F U B F' L' U2 R B' F2 L' D' L2 D L D2 U' R
84.	13.63	F' L B2 D U' R F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R' U R2 F' R' B2 L R' B F' L' R' U
85.	15.66	L2 U2 F R' B2 D2 U2 F U' L R2 F2 L' F' U F L2 D2 U' L' B' L' R D2 U
86.	12.97	U2 L2 R' B2 D2 U R' B' L R' B R B F2 R' B2 R2 D' L R B2 F' L R F'
87.	16.34	F2 U2 L' R2 F L R2 B2 F' R2 U R' B F L' D' F L' B F U F R' B' D2
88.	13.56	F2 U2 F D F2 L R' B F R D2 U2 L' R2 B L' R2 F2 L B F2 L B F L'
89.	13.83	L B2 L D' F2 R2 F2 D' U L R D' L' R2 F' D' L2 R2 B2 U F2 L R' U L2
90.	13.52	B' L' U2 B' R B2 U' B2 D' U' L2 R2 U2 F L R' B2 D B2 F' L R D U2 B
91.	15.38	U L' D2 L B2 F U' F2 L' D' U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R F' L R2 F D' U B2 F
92.	18.21	U' F2 D' U B D F2 D2 U' F' R D' B2 D' L' R' D U2 B2 F' U B L2 R2 U'
93.	15.53	B' L2 R2 B' L2 D' L2 R' D' L2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B F2 D2 L2 D U L R2 F' R2
94.	13.28	B2 L2 D' U2 L' R' D' F' R D' U2 B R2 F' D' U' L R2 B' F' D' L' D' B' U
95.	15.33	D' R' B' L' R B2 D2 U2 B' L2 R' F2 L' R D U2 L2 R D2 L F' L' F2 L2 D
96.	16.55	D' B F L' R B2 F2 D' B F2 D R2 B' F2 D R D2 L' F D2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2
97.	14.15	D2 U L' U2 F' L' D' F' D2 R D' U' B' R2 B' R U' B' U2 R2 D F R' D U'
98.	11.11	B2 F2 L2 R' F D L' R2 B F2 L B2 L2 R D U2 L' R' U2 F2 D' L D2 U' L
99.	17.05	D L' D F2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U L R2 B2 F' U2 B' D L R U2 L' U' F' R' B'
100.	12.58	F' D2 F D R2 D U2 F U2 L2 R' D' U B U2 R F2 L F' L2 R' B2 F' D2 L2



EDIT: There was a PLL skip 14.xx and an accidental x-cross once too. The rest were non-lucky


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, very nice Daniel!! When my guhongs come I'll have to get on with beating you unofficially as well as officially


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Wow, very nice Daniel!! When my guhongs come I'll have to get on with beating you unofficially *as well as officially*


 Shhhhh...
Yeah I want to see a sub 14 avg12 from you soon


----------



## Toad (Nov 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Shhhhh...
> Yeah I want to see a sub 14 avg12 from you soon


 
Well I'm already on 14.2 and can easily get sub15 with my not-so-great AV so once my Guhong's nice I reckon it'll come within the first 100 solves...


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 11, 2010)

The cube is known for its legend, the frustration 

That's how the competition and the cube returned in 2003 after 21 years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

18.84, 16.53, 16.69, 17.78, 16.46, 16.65, 17.60, 18.47, 18.63, 17.03, 14.89, 13.35 = 17.03 average of 12. personal best using duo cross. not sub17 though and that's 
scrambled white top green front, some people might want to check out the scrambles with fast times, nothing special about it but just fast scramble


Spoiler



1. (18.84) L2 B D2 B F' R2 F' D U2 B2 L R U' D B L B' U' F D U R' U F2 L 
2. 16.53 F' D2 B2 D F L D B F2 R F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B' L2 F L' U2 R2 U D2 
3. 16.69 R' D L2 U' F2 U' D2 L R2 B U' B' L' D2 U R B' U' B2 D2 R B' R' B' R' 
4. 17.78 D' B' R2 D2 F U' L' R' B L2 B U B2 R U2 F B2 D' U R U' F' B' R U 
5. 16.46 F' B R2 F2 D' L2 B L F U B2 F D L' U' L' B2 L' R' F' L F2 L' D' L2 
6. 16.65 L' B F' D2 U R' D U' F R2 L U F2 L' B F2 U' F' B D2 U2 B' U B2 L2 
7. 17.60 D' L B D2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 D' F' D' R' L F' B' L D B2 U F2 
8. 18.47 L R' F2 U B' R B' R' D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 B U2 B2 L U' D2 F L' D L' R 
9. 18.63 L' D' U' R B U' L' B2 F' R2 B D' B L2 U2 R B R B2 U2 F U' B' L U2 
10. 17.03 U' L2 U L' B2 D B L2 U B' F' D U2 B' D R2 L B' R' B R' L U L D 
11. 14.89 B' F' R2 F' U F' D2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' U' F' R' F2 L R' F' U' D' 
12. (13.35) B F2 R' B D' L U R F2 B' R2 D' R' F' U L' F2 D2 U' R' U2 F' B D R'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 11, 2010)

Real Man Average of 10 (2x2):
1:19.00

Stats:
Session average: 3.43
1. 3.98 R' U2 F U' F2 U' F R F'
2. 3.43 U' F' R U F' U2 R2
3. 3.54 U2 R F2 U R U' F
4. (1.94) F2 U2 R U2 R U' F2 U R2 U2
5. 3.22 U F2 R F U2 R' F U R'
6. 3.47 R' U' F' R U2 F2 R U' R2
7. 4.05 R2 U2 F U R2 F' R U' R2 U'
8. 2.82 R U2 F' R F U2 F' R U'
9. (4.36) U F R2 F R2 U' R U F
10. 2.97 F2 R' U' F R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' 

3.17 avg5 :tu

Beat that, people!


----------



## plechoss (Nov 11, 2010)

I did sub 1 real man's average of 12, but on simulator  I will try real one later


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 11, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.42
worst time: 30.13

current avg5: 19.21 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 17.43 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 19.83 (σ = 1.90)
best avg12: 18.42 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 19.75 (σ = 2.67)
session mean: 19.85

Onehanded :O Before this, I've maybe done 4 or 5 sub-20 avg12 
The avg5 is a PB and the avg12 is INSANE for me 
Also, 2 sub-15 NL solves. The whole session had 2 OLL skips and no PLL skips. One POP (a 23).
Sub-20 yayayay 



Spoiler



Session average: 19.75
1. 22.83 R B D' U2 F' R2 B' D' R D' B U L2 U D2 B2 R' B L' R' B' D F2 D' B
2. 17.57 L D B F2 D2 B L R2 D L' B2 R2 D L' D' U' R2 U' L2 D' B' L' R D' L'
3. 18.35 F2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 L D2 R B U' R' U F2 D' R' F L' F2 D R' L2 F' B2 D
4. 19.04 F' L F2 L B2 D' B U2 L' R B2 D2 U L2 F L U2 F' L U L' B R2 B2 R'
5. 17.33 L' F B' L2 D U' R' D2 L' R F' D R L2 B' D' R' D2 B2 U F' B L F' L
6. 19.61 L' D' B L' B' R' D2 L U' B U R F U2 L' R2 U2 R2 L U2 R' L' D2 B' U'
7. 25.72 L U2 F' B2 U' F2 D' F B' D2 R' D' L' F2 L U F' R U2 L F2 B2 R F2 U2
8. 20.54 U' R' F' D B2 F L' R' B2 U' L2 R' F' R B D L' R F' R B' U B' L' B'
9. 21.38 D' F' L' B2 F D' U F' D U R2 L B' L' D' F R F2 L' R' B' L B' U2 D
10. 17.55 F' D2 B2 L R F B' R' D' L' R D L2 B F' L2 B' L D B2 F D' U2 L U
11. 23.69 U2 B2 L B F2 U2 F B2 U' L R' B2 D' U2 B2 F R B2 L R' B D' U B' F'
12. (14.42) L2 D2 L' R' F' D' F2 R L' U' F' L' U' F L' U D' R2 U2 R' B R2 F' B2 D'
13. 15.09 U2 D2 R' D B' U' R D R U' F D2 R' D U' L' B F' D B' U2 L D F' U'
14. 22.38 U2 D2 L' R' B2 R' F2 L' U2 D2 R2 D' R' U B2 D' R' D' F U' F U2 R2 L' D'
15. 19.63 B2 F D R' D' R2 B F U2 R2 D2 B L' R2 B' U2 F2 R F2 U' F' B2 L2 F U'
16. 19.22 F R2 F B' L B2 F D2 U B L2 B2 R' F' R L' B2 R U' R' B U2 D2 B' R
17. 22.43 D2 U2 B' R F R' L' D2 F2 R B2 U' D2 F U2 L B2 F L' R U2 B D L' R'
18. 21.59+ U2 D2 F2 R2 F' B' R2 U' D2 R D U R' L' D' F2 B2 U' B D2 U2 R B U' R2
19. 19.14 U2 B' R L' D L' D F' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F' D L U2 D B2 R2 L D U F D
20. 18.64 D' R B' U L2 D B' R B2 R B2 D B R2 F2 U2 B2 R U' R L B' F U L2
21. 17.62 L' R U' L R F' D' F' R' B2 U R L F2 U F B U2 B F2 U2 R2 U D R
22. 25.06 D' R' F U2 F2 L U2 R2 L' U F L2 F' R B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U R' L' F2 L R2
23. 18.37 F' R2 B2 L' D2 L' U' R2 D' U2 L' R2 F' D2 F2 B2 U D' B2 L U D2 F' L2 R2
24. 17.01 R2 U2 D2 L' U2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F' U F' R2 F2 L' F U R F2 R2 D' R' L2
25. 16.51 U D' R' L2 D' R2 L2 F B L R U' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' U R F' B U' L B'
26. 16.90 L2 U D F L2 F2 L2 F' L R' U B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R U B' L2 F R' L F' D
27. 21.65 U2 L2 U2 D' F' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 F L2 R' U2 D2 B U2 F2 U' D2 F' D R' F U2
28. 19.15 B' U' B L2 B D B' U' F' B2 L' B2 D' F2 B2 U R2 B2 F' R B2 L' U2 D' B2
29. 19.47 F D B2 D2 R2 F' D B' R' F2 L' D B' L' B D R2 F2 U L U2 F2 U' L' B2
30. 18.36 U2 F' U' D' R F L2 R2 U' L' D B' R2 D' B R2 D B R' D2 R L U D R'
31. 17.00 R F L2 B D' U B U2 R2 B' L' F2 B D' L U' L2 R U D2 L D2 L2 R F
32. (30.13) B2 D2 B L2 F' L' B' R' D' F' R U L' F2 R2 L B D2 F2 U D2 R2 D' U2 F'
33. 23.86 U' F' L2 R' U2 L2 D' L2 U' F' L' D B' D' U F B' R U' R' D' B' U D2 B'
34. 19.77 U' R2 L B' R' D2 F' B2 D2 L2 D F2 B' U R B F U2 B F D B' R2 L2 B'
35. 26.17 D B F U2 F' U2 F' U' L' U' D2 F2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L B2 U2 B R2
36. 16.72 B D2 L2 F L' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U R F' L F D2 R' D2 F' L R' B F2
37. 17.31 B' U R2 B' L' R F2 R' U L F B D R2 B F R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D F2 L' F'
38. 19.45 B R2 L' F D2 U B F' U2 F B' U R' D L2 B2 F2 R' U' R F2 R L U2 F2
39. 20.84 D F B L R B' R2 F' B L' U' F' D U' B' U' F' R2 B2 U L2 U' B' R L'
40. 22.98 U2 F' R' L B R2 U' F' U2 F' B2 L D2 R' L2 B2 L' B2 U D' F2 R' F D2 B'
41. 22.28 U B U' L2 F B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U L R2 B F2 U2 R' F' L2 U L2 D' L' U' R
42. 21.82 D L2 D U2 F2 B' D U R' L2 D' B' R L F B' L2 U' F B2 U2 F B D' R'
43. 18.80 U' B' F' R F B' U' R' U D L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B D2 R B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R D2
44. 19.45 L' U B L' R B U2 D2 F' L' B' D2 B2 D L D2 L2 U' F2 D' L' U R' B' F
45. 14.78 U' F' L B2 R U' D' L2 U' D2 F' L' R B' F' U' L' F' B U' D B2 F' U2 D
46. 20.59 B' U2 F L U L D' F2 D' L' B' D2 F2 R D F2 D2 U2 L U' B' U R U2 F2
47. 15.90 D2 U F2 D' U2 B2 F R' D' R F2 U' R2 F2 D L B R' B D' L2 D2 F2 B2 L
48. 19.30 D' F L' D' F' B D' U' B R B2 R' U2 F' B U2 L' U' B' L F R' D R2 B'
49. 21.58+ L' B' L U' L2 B D2 L2 B L2 D2 L B2 F' U R2 U' B F L U2 R2 F2 R U2
50. 17.73 D' L2 D2 F L R D F R B R2 F R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' B' U F L U' D' B'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 11, 2010)

9.71, 10.07, 10.07, 9.84, (8.81), 9.50, (11.69), 9.72, 10.09, 10.60, 10.43, 9.71 = 9.97

I'm so awesome at 2x2


Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.97
1. 9.71 R D L' R U' D2 F' R L B2 D' L2 R F' L' D R' L2 D F' U2 F2 D2 F' D 
2. 10.07 D' B2 L' U' R2 D2 U F' L2 U D F2 B R2 D2 F2 B' R2 F' B2 D2 L D2 F' D' 
3. 10.07 U F R L' F2 U' F B L' U2 D' R D2 U2 L D2 B' U R2 F2 R' U' R2 L' B' 
4. 9.84 F2 L' R2 B2 U D2 R B2 F' D' F2 L' D2 B R' D L U2 L2 B R' D' F' D F 
5. (8.81) U2 R2 D' B U L D2 B U R2 B F D2 F' R2 L B' R U L R D2 B' D2 R 
6. 9.50 D U' F' B R2 F2 B' L2 D R U F D U L2 R U2 D' F' D2 B2 F' U D2 F 
7. (11.69) R2 L' B R' L' U2 B2 D F' U2 L' F' B' D L B' R F' L U' L R' U D2 B 
8. 9.72 B' R L2 F' D' U2 B F' L' U2 D' B' F2 D B L2 F2 B' U B U' L B D2 B 
9. 10.09 D2 B' U2 R' U L' U D L2 D' U2 F' U' B D' L' U F2 D' L2 D2 L F' D L' 
10. 10.60 R U' R2 L B2 R2 D F' B2 R L D U' B' U' B L B U R' U L' F R' D2 
11. 10.43 R' B R' F2 D F2 B' D2 U' L2 R' B2 R L' U' F2 R B2 U D' L D2 U R F' 
12. 9.71 F D2 U2 L R2 F' R' D B L R F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 L' U' F' D U2 B' U2 B



Although, it was a pretty easy average. Mostly L/J perms, a couple G perms, some U/H perms, 1 T perm 1 F perm. No diagonal corner perms


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 11, 2010)

<3 finally 

EDIT: 1:17.96 real man avg10 2x2 
EDIT2: 1:13.13


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 11, 2010)

9.30 roux 
L U2 D L2 F' L B2 D' L R B' R' F2 U' R2 B' L' B2 L2 F U' R B U' R 

z2 R D B R' U' L
y U R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R (I know, bad)
F' U F
U l' U' L' U R U' L U
x' u2 M E2 M'


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 11, 2010)

Real man's average 2x2: 2:04.11

Average of 12: 3.98
1. 3.96 R' U2 R' F R2 U R2
2. 3.80 U2 R' F U' F2 U' R'
3. 4.87 F2 R U' F U2 F U' R2 F2
4. 4.85 R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
5. 2.74 R' F U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U
6. (2.48) F U' F2 R F' R2 F R U'
7. 5.01 U R' U' F' R2 U F2 U
8. 4.31 U F2 R' U R' U F' U2 R2
9. 4.03 U2 F R F2 R2 F' U' R U2
10. 3.62 U R U R F' R2 F2 U R' U'
11. 2.57 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U R
12. (7.81) R2 U' R U' F U2 F R2 U' 

Suprisingly good average


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 11, 2010)

@04mucklowd: You're supposed to do 10 solves


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes said:


> @04mucklowd: You're supposed to do 10 solves


 
woops
ignore my post


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm back with 4x4 
42.78, 43.56, 38.33, 43.74, 40.85, (36.34), (43.92), 42.20, 39.11, 39.66, 42.46, 38.98 = 41.17
(36.34), (43.92), 42.20, 39.11, 39.66 = 40.32
I swear to god this could've so much faster if I had CS stickers on this cube.


----------



## SpiderSwede (Nov 11, 2010)

What is: Real man's average ?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 11, 2010)

number of times: 110/110
best time: 9.30
worst time: 21.66

current avg5: 16.47 (σ = 1.76)
best avg5: 13.72 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 15.65 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 14.88 (σ = 0.95) yay ^_^

current avg100: 16.40 (σ = 2.00)
best avg100: 16.40 (σ = 2.00)


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2010)

oshit jon


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2010)

SpiderSwede said:


> What is: Real man's average ?


 
Start the timer. Scramble+solve 10 times. Stop timer.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> inorite?
> ALMOST AS FAST AS BEN.



Nah. This is faster.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 11, 2010)

lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 12, 2010)

Me and bluecloe45:

Game of Skype All Star Bowling in 4:31.98

Scores were 120 - 130 ish, my PB is 253 and his is 233 I think


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 12, 2010)

9.78 2x2 bld. it was a +2
EDIT: 8.8+


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 12, 2010)

My 3x3 PB using intuitive F2L, 2LOLL, and 2LPLL is 30.168... I'm guessing that's good? 
Also, I think I invented my own R2 fingertrick (moves R twice in one movement, not the pointer->middle finger trick). You'll see it when I'm in competitions <.< >.>


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 12, 2010)

Narraeson said:


> My 3x3 PB using intuitive F2L, 2LOLL, and 2LPLL is 30.168... I'm guessing that's good?
> Also, I think I invented my own R2 fingertrick (moves R twice in one movement, not the pointer->middle finger trick). You'll see it when I'm in competitions <.< >.>



That PB isn't terribly good considering I can average ~20 sec. with 2LOLL and 2LPLL and intuitive F2L. However it is good for you, so that's all that matters


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 12, 2010)

> That PB isn't terribly good considering I can average ~20 sec. with 2LOLL and 2LPLL and intuitive F2L. However it is good for you, so that's all that matters



That's not terribly good because I can average below that with OH. Tactless much?



And yah...I don't have any accomplishments. I promise that I will accomplish something soon.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 12, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> That's not terribly good because I can average below that with OH. Tactless much?
> 
> 
> 
> And yah...I don't have any accomplishments. I promise that I will accomplish something soon.


practice something other then OH and that will be true


----------



## jiggy (Nov 12, 2010)

Not cubing related, but just landed an amazing job. *swish*

In cubing related news, one of the tasks in the final round interviews was basically to build a giant rubik's cube, with a few twists thrown in. Literally, the only better thing they could have done for me was to just give me a rubik's cube to solve for the job! =p


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 12, 2010)

12.80 NL Single.


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 12, 2010)

Average of 12: 1.85
1. 2.04 F' R' U2 F2 R U' F' R' U2 
2. 2.08 R' F U' F' R F U' R F2 
3. (0.87) F' R2 F' R2 F U2 F U R2 U' 
4. 1.86 F R2 F R F R2 U2 F' 
5. 1.47 U' R' F2 U R U2 F' U' R2 
6. 2.53 R' F' U' R' U2 F' U2 F2 
7. 2.06 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' U R' 
8. 1.62 R' U F' U F' U2 F U2 
9. 1.07 U R F2 U R2 U R' U2 R 
10. 2.38 F2 R' F R2 F' R2 U R' F2 
11. 1.36 U' R' F' U' F' U2 R2 U' 
12. (3.04) U F U' R F2 R F R' F' 

WAT


----------



## Faz (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice one honey.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.47
1. 9.02 L R' U' L' U' B' D F' D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R' L2 F2 L B F2 L2
2. (7.99) F' R' B2 D F' U' F2 L' R' B' D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 D2 F' D R2 D2 U F' L F D
3. 9.17 B R B L2 F U F' D F2 U B U' F B R' B2 F D2 B U2 R D2 R D2 U
4. (11.91) U' R2 L2 B D2 L B F' R' L B D L2 D' F' R' D2 L' D' B R' B' U R' D'
5. 11.42 L' U' D2 F2 U B U D F R' L F' L' R U' R D' R F R' U R B2 D' L2
6. 8.15 L B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B R' L' F B' U' F' U F' U' L R' F2 R D' R2 F2 R2 B'
7. 10.09 D2 R' F' L B2 R2 L2 B2 F2 R B' L' U' R F' U' F' L' U2 F' R D R U2 R2
8. 9.36 B2 D L R B2 U L B L2 B F U D2 F' R' D F2 L U' D R2 U R F D2
9. 9.64 U F R' U2 D B2 R2 B2 L D' B2 L B' U2 F L' B2 F R F2 R' B' F U2 D'
10. 10.00 R U2 L D R2 U L2 B L2 B2 U2 B R U' R2 F' R2 D U' B D2 U' R U2 B
11. 8.61 R B F U' F2 B' D2 R' D U' L2 U2 D' F U' R2 U2 L' U2 D' F' U2 B' D R
12. 9.20 R' L B F' R' F2 B' D' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U R U' B2 F' L U2 B2 F2 U B2

First sub-9.5 avg12 :tu.

EDIT:

OH: 17.41, 19.64, (15.04), 19.30, 18.33, 17.12, 22.60, (24.86), 19.20, 16.14, 15.32, 19.13 = 18.42
Also got another sub-18 avg5  17.99.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 12, 2010)

Did some OH, continued from weekly comp 46. PB by over a second 

(12.16), 17.11, 21.09, 22.00, 24.05, 21.65, 18.84, 16.10, (25.22), 21.07, 22.33, 17.60 = 20.18


----------



## plechoss (Nov 12, 2010)

10.99, 19.30, 17.89, 12.78, 15.26, 12.43, 14.22, 13.11, 13.26, 10.57, 14.02, 14.02 = 13.80 
OH


----------



## Shortey (Nov 12, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 10.99, 19.30, 17.89, 12.78, 15.26, 12.43, 14.22, 13.11, 13.26, 10.57, 14.02, 14.02 = 13.80
> OH


 
what the ****


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 12, 2010)

Shortey said:


> what the ****



That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

UWR????


----------



## plechoss (Nov 12, 2010)

I think Rowe has done a faster one...


----------



## Shortey (Nov 12, 2010)

still

what the ****


----------



## EricReese (Nov 12, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 10.99, 19.30, 17.89, 12.78, 15.26, 12.43, 14.22, 13.11, 13.26, 10.57, 14.02, 14.02 = 13.80
> OH


 
lolwut?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.05
worst time: 9.88

current avg5: 3.95 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 2.90 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 3.76 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 3.33 (σ = 0.46)

current avg100: 3.97 (σ = 0.81)
best avg100: 3.97 (σ = 0.81)

SOOOOOO happy


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 12, 2010)

pb 4x4 average of 12

Average of 12: 1:22.49
1. 1:16.04 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' L2 Fw R' U R2 F Fw L' Fw2 U2 R' F' L D' Fw' Rw L B Fw' D R' U' Rw2 B Uw2 R D' Rw2 B' U D2 R' D Rw2 L' F Uw2
2. (1:05.39) Fw B' L2 Rw B' F U L2 U D Fw R' U2 Uw' Fw2 U2 B' Rw U2 D2 F Rw' R Uw2 U2 R U2 L2 R Uw2 F L Rw' Uw2 Rw2 L2 U B2 Rw2 Uw2
3. 1:22.92 L' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 Fw U' Rw D2 Fw2 L D2 L' B D2 L F' R F2 Uw2 U Fw2 R' D2 R2 F' R Rw Uw2 F' L' Fw Rw F L' U2 D2 Uw2 Rw2
4. 1:20.12 D U2 B' Fw U2 Uw L' Rw F2 Rw2 D Rw2 R D F' D2 L Rw2 R2 Uw' D' Rw R' Fw2 R2 L' Uw2 U' L Rw2 B2 R2 F Rw R2 L2 U R' B U
5. 1:18.34 Uw U2 B F Uw' F D Rw' R2 D Uw2 Fw R2 Fw2 F' R F B' Uw' D' R' D Fw' B F2 Uw' F' Rw2 L' Fw2 L' Fw' B Uw D' R' Uw R D U2
6. 1:33.71 Uw' U Rw U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D2 Fw U' Uw2 R' Fw' F' L R2 F' L2 Rw F' R2 Uw' Rw2 B' U2 B' Rw D' L2 Rw' U' Fw B' F R F' Uw2 Fw' Rw' B
7. 1:13.27 Rw U2 Fw2 U B' Fw2 L2 R2 U F2 R F Uw2 R2 F2 R' F Rw2 B Rw' R B2 Uw2 B' R' D' Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw' R U B2 U2 Rw2 F' L Uw' F L2
8. 1:35.70 Uw' L Fw2 F Rw' Fw U' Uw2 L' U' B2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw B2 F L D R Uw F L2 Rw2 B2 D2 B Rw L U2 Uw2 Fw' R L U' R' D R B D2
9. 1:18.84 B2 Rw B2 R' Uw2 F' U' Rw2 R' F R2 B' Fw' Uw2 D' Fw Uw Rw2 R' U Uw2 B R D2 B2 R Fw2 R' B' R Fw Rw R2 L2 Fw' L' D' U F2 B
10. 1:14.46 Rw' D2 U F' Uw2 B' Uw B2 L2 B2 Rw R U' F R' Uw' U Fw B2 F' D' R2 B D' B L D Rw R F Fw R' L D2 Rw' D2 L' Rw' Fw2 D
11. 1:31.47 Uw' U2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw' R2 D2 Uw2 R' U' D Uw R U Uw' B Rw B U' D' F' Fw2 U' Rw L Uw B2 Rw D2 B Fw2 L' Rw D' U B' L2 F2 R'
12. (1:38.11) U D' B Uw2 D B2 Uw' R B' Fw F' U2 D R F' R B Fw' R' B Fw' Uw' F R B F Rw' Uw2 B U D B2 Fw' U F B' Fw' R2 Fw2 R' 

only 1 lucky solve, on the 1:05 all the edges were paired up on ll, but i did have parity
(incase you don't know, k4)


----------



## blah (Nov 13, 2010)

Got inspired by Faz, picked up a cube, and this happened.

Best average of 12: 11.87 = 11.62, 12.04, 9.83, 12.59, 12.70, 12.22, (8.94), 12.21, 11.31, 11.94, (13.67), 12.24
Standard deviation: 0.78 (6.6%)

I'm supposed to average like 15.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 13, 2010)

> 10.99, 19.30, 17.89, 12.78, 15.26, 12.43, 14.22, 13.11, 13.26, 10.57, 14.02, 14.02 = 13.80
> OH



cool


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 13, 2010)

blah said:


> Got inspired by Faz, picked up a cube, and this happened.



Wow! same here! I just averaged 14.18 in the weekly competition, which is my first sub 15 average. (16.71), (13.12), 13.44, 14.32, 14.77 = 14.18


----------



## Kynit (Nov 13, 2010)

Holy crap

23.40, 27.47, (37.99), *27.48, 24.27, (21.44), 25.22, 25.25*, 27.14, 31.17, 26.93, 26.52

26.48 avg12
24.91 avg5 in bold
21.44 single

All PBs

I wasn't even sub 30...


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2010)

YAY PB'S

there was not a single skip in this entire avg50 

number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.48
worst time: 26.35

current avg5: 19.29 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 17.04 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 20.12 (σ = 2.25)
best avg12: 18.20 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 19.74 (σ = 2.16)



Spoiler



Average of 5: 17.04
1. 16.39 F' U R2 L D2 U B F2 D2 B' L2 D L R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' D2 B2 L2 D' U 
2. (15.86) U' F2 R2 F2 R' B' U2 F2 L' F' U' B' F' U D' F2 R B' F' L F2 B2 R2 B' L 
3. 17.65 L2 U L' R2 D2 R F2 L' F2 U2 B R' L' D2 L B2 F2 D U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 R' 
4. (18.32) F' U' F' B D B2 L' B' F L' R' B' R2 U B2 D' L2 F' L U2 B F' D U2 L' 
5. 17.08 B' R2 L B2 R2 L' U2 R' L F2 R2 D B2 U2 L R F2 R L2 F' L' U2 R L' B2





Spoiler



Average of 12: 18.20
1. 17.37 R2 L' U' B' R' D B L2 U2 R' B R2 B2 U2 F' U B R B2 U B F R F2 R 
2. 18.44 R2 F2 R2 D2 B F' U B' U' D L B2 F2 L' B L' D' B D2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' U 
3. 17.67 F2 R2 D F U' L U' R' U2 R U L' D F' D2 F' U' B' D L2 D B2 U2 F D 
4. 20.48 B2 L D' F2 R2 L' B R' B2 U' R2 F R U D L' B2 R' F R2 F' L' R D B' 
5. (20.95) D' L B D B L' B2 R' B' U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' D F B2 D F2 D2 L' R U2 D2 
6. 20.22 R2 D2 R' U2 D2 L D L' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R D U' R2 B2 D U L U F' L' B 
7. 16.39 F' U R2 L D2 U B F2 D2 B' L2 D L R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' D2 B2 L2 D' U 
8. (15.86) U' F2 R2 F2 R' B' U2 F2 L' F' U' B' F' U D' F2 R B' F' L F2 B2 R2 B' L 
9. 17.65 L2 U L' R2 D2 R F2 L' F2 U2 B R' L' D2 L B2 F2 D U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 R' 
10. 18.32 F' U' F' B D B2 L' B' F L' R' B' R2 U B2 D' L2 F' L U2 B F' D U2 L' 
11. 17.08 B' R2 L B2 R2 L' U2 R' L F2 R2 D B2 U2 L R F2 R L2 F' L' U2 R L' B2 
12. 18.35 B' R2 B' R2 U' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 R L U' D2 B2 U D2 F2 R D F2 B' L2 B' F'





Spoiler



Session average: 19.74
1. 17.83 D2 U B' U D' F2 L' R2 B R2 L B F' L' F' D' R2 F' U2 L' R F B U2 F 
2. 22.62 D R' U2 L U L U F D U2 L R' D F' L U' D2 F' R2 L2 D2 L' U L2 B' 
3. 26.23 B' F U' F' B2 D R B R' D' L2 B' L R' B' L2 D U2 L' D' L' U2 L' B2 F' 
4. 21.61 R2 L' B2 L2 R B U2 F B' U B' D R U2 B D' U R' D U F D' R2 B U' 
5. 17.21 U' L2 U R' B R' U2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L' D R D' R2 F' B' D2 U L' 
6. 17.72 L2 B2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 U D B D2 U R' U' D F' D' F D' F' U D' B2 F' R' 
7. 18.18 R' L U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U' B' F' L2 B F R L2 U2 D R L' F' B2 D2 B' U' L2 
8. 18.06 F2 R2 U2 R' D U' R2 L' D B L' R' U' R' B2 F U' B2 R' U' L2 F D2 U' B' 
9. 21.77 R2 D' U' F' R' D' L' R U2 D R2 U2 D L2 R' D2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 U' L' U R2 
10. 18.37 R U' L' B' R' U2 D2 L' F L' B' F' R D2 R' U' R2 B D' R' B2 U2 F D U 
11. 18.14 U' R' D2 R2 B R' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 D U F D' B2 F R' L' B2 L' F2 D' F2 B 
12. 20.64 U R B2 R' D2 L2 D' F' D' B R2 B' L' F L2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' U L2 R' F D' 
13. 21.39 R B2 U B U R2 D2 R2 F' L D' R L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D' R2 
14. 21.34 U R2 U R L D R F D R2 D2 U L2 D' L F B' L2 U' D2 F' D L2 F2 U 
15. 17.37 R2 L' U' B' R' D B L2 U2 R' B R2 B2 U2 F' U B R B2 U B F R F2 R 
16. 18.44 R2 F2 R2 D2 B F' U B' U' D L B2 F2 L' B L' D' B D2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' U 
17. 17.67 F2 R2 D F U' L U' R' U2 R U L' D F' D2 F' U' B' D L2 D B2 U2 F D 
18. 20.48 B2 L D' F2 R2 L' B R' B2 U' R2 F R U D L' B2 R' F R2 F' L' R D B' 
19. 20.95 D' L B D B L' B2 R' B' U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' D F B2 D F2 D2 L' R U2 D2 
20. 20.22 R2 D2 R' U2 D2 L D L' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R D U' R2 B2 D U L U F' L' B 
21. 16.39 F' U R2 L D2 U B F2 D2 B' L2 D L R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' D2 B2 L2 D' U 
22. 15.86 U' F2 R2 F2 R' B' U2 F2 L' F' U' B' F' U D' F2 R B' F' L F2 B2 R2 B' L 
23. 17.65 L2 U L' R2 D2 R F2 L' F2 U2 B R' L' D2 L B2 F2 D U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 R' 
24. 18.32 F' U' F' B D B2 L' B' F L' R' B' R2 U B2 D' L2 F' L U2 B F' D U2 L' 
25. 17.08 B' R2 L B2 R2 L' U2 R' L F2 R2 D B2 U2 L R F2 R L2 F' L' U2 R L' B2 
26. 18.35 B' R2 B' R2 U' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 R L U' D2 B2 U D2 F2 R D F2 B' L2 B' F' 
27. 19.27 U' R' L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 R B L D R2 B' D2 R U2 B' L D B U' L B2 
28. 20.75 L' D2 L2 R' U2 F' U L D U2 L' U R' F L2 U D L' B' U F' D L2 R' D2 
29. 21.92 U2 R' U' L2 F L D R D R2 L2 F' R B R U D2 L2 D' U R2 L F' L2 U' 
30. 22.51 F2 U R U2 B' U' F' D2 F B R2 D' F L' F2 R2 L' F' D2 F2 L2 R' D U L2 
31. 20.45 F2 R2 U R2 L B F2 L' F2 U2 R' B' L D' L2 F D' B' U F U2 L' U' B' R' 
32. 20.17 D' B L R B R' U' R' L2 F' D F B' L U D2 R' L' B F2 L B R' B2 F2 
33. 20.51 B' L' B2 D B2 R' F' D R L' F2 L' F' R' D B' R' B F' D2 U' L F D2 L' 
34. 18.55 R' L2 B2 D' L D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F' R F D B' R' U' F' U' R' L B' U2 F2 
35. 23.22 U' R' U L2 U2 F2 B' D' B L' B R2 D2 R F' U' F' U R2 U F' U L R2 D 
36. 19.90 B D2 B D' F2 L' B F U' D L' B L' F' R L B2 U L2 U' L F2 D2 U' R2 
37. 20.16 F2 B2 L D2 R F U D B F' L' D2 U2 R2 D2 F D F2 L B' R L U' F' B 
38. 19.22 D' F2 B2 D L' U B F R2 L U2 B' R' L2 F D U' L2 D' U B2 L2 F2 U2 R' 
39. 21.50 R' L2 B2 F2 D U2 F' D2 L2 U' D L R2 U2 L' R2 F L2 B2 L' F' U R2 D B2 
40. (26.35) B2 U' B' U' B2 F' U F' D2 R2 B2 R B2 F U L' R' F2 U R U F D B F2 
41. 19.96 U F D B' D2 B' U2 F2 R F D' L D2 B U' F' L' B2 F' D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' 
42. 18.83 F2 U2 R U' R' L' B F2 U R' L' D2 U B U L' B R' L' F' L B' U F' D2 
43. (15.48) B U' R' F' L2 D2 U' R F2 D F L' F2 U2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U B U L2 B' 
44. 22.89 U D' F B' U D2 F B2 D2 B R' F U2 R2 D F2 R L2 F U2 R D' B F2 L' 
45. 20.11 U2 R' F' B2 R U' F2 U D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 R U2 D' B2 F D' U R2 L 
46. 24.28 F' R2 D F D2 R D U' L' D U R2 L' U L2 D' R2 U R' B2 L' D' F2 L2 U 
47. 15.72 R2 L' F2 B' U' L B2 U' L' D' R D2 B' D' R B D' F' U D' L2 D' U2 F2 L 
48. 18.87 U2 B' F2 R D B2 F U L B L B' F R2 B' D2 R' D' B2 U' B' F2 L F' U2 
49. 19.94 R' F2 R2 B' U R' D F' R F' R' B2 L2 F R F D' F D R2 U F B' L R 
50. 19.05 R2 D U' R' L B' D B F D2 R' D' U2 L' F L D' R' D L2 F L2 D2 F2 U


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

Not a PB, but funny stuff indeed.
Session average: 3.85
1. 2.66 R U' R' U2 R' F U2 F U' 
2. 3.52 U' F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F U' 
3. 3.94 R2 U2 F' U F' R' U R2 F2 U' 
4. 4.70 F R2 F' R2 F U' R F2 U2 
5. 1.91 F R2 F R' U' R U 
6. 5.02 F' U' F U2 R F2 R2 U R' 
7. (1.42) R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 
8. (6.40) F' R' U' F2 U2 F' U F U' 
9. 3.79 R' F R' F U2 R2 U' R' U2 
10. 3.94 R2 F2 U F' U F U2 R2 F' U2 
11. 3.96 U F' R U R U' F2 U R' U' 
12. 5.12 F2 U R U2 F2 R F' U


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 13, 2010)

This feels so noob now that Feliks has gotten 7.91 xD

(11.92), 9.63, 10.70, 9.62, (7.78), 8.38, 10.05, 11.16, 9.47, 9.87, 9.96, 10.24 = 9.90
7 and 8 PLL skips. 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.90
1. (11.92) U L' B' L R2 F L2 U2 F L U F' U2 R L2 D' R2 F D' B2 U' B R B' L' 
2. 9.63 R D2 F' R' D2 F L' F B2 D' L2 B' L B2 U2 D2 R2 U' F' U' L2 R' F R2 L 
3. 10.70 L B2 F' R U' R' D U' L R F D' R B2 L' R2 U F R' L2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' 
4. 9.62 R U2 F U' D' F2 U' B L' F2 D' L U' R2 D2 L' U F' R L2 F' D' R2 F L' 
5. (7.78) R2 F2 R F' U2 R F2 D B L D L U L' F2 R' D U R L' U' B2 D' R F 
6. 8.38 U2 R2 U2 B F2 R D2 L2 B2 U L' D U2 L2 U2 D' R B2 D' U2 F2 D F2 R F' 
7. 10.05 B' R2 F2 D F' L B F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D L' U' B F' R L' U2 F' L2 U B' 
8. 11.16 U2 D B' L B L2 B' U' L' R2 F' D F2 B D' B' U R' L' F' R2 B' U L2 R2 
9. 9.47 F' B2 D2 U L' D B' D2 U' B F' L2 B2 L' F2 U D2 F2 D F' U2 B U' R' D2 
10. 9.87 F' R' L2 B' D' F' B D R D' U2 R' F2 L2 B R L' F R2 L F U2 F2 R2 L 
11. 9.96 U2 B' R' D' R U2 B' F R B U2 B' D2 B L B' D R' L2 B2 F2 U' B L D 
12. 10.24 B L B R2 D' U2 L U' B D' B D' B' F L' B' L2 F R' F U B' U B F


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 13, 2010)

1:03.xx official 4x4 single with Double Parity, here's the video


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 13, 2010)

just got a 4.8 tps (14.xx second time)
70 moves lolol , oll+pll comebined at 25..the solution is something like this (i know i screwed up cross but i know it was that many moves from playing with it

x2 y R' F D' L D' 
U' Sexy R U' R' U' L U' L'
y U'R U' R' U R U R'
U2 L U' L' U2 Y'L' U' L
R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R
25 moves

also, im doing an average of 1000, on solve 188...my hands are cramping.

also broke my pb ao5/12/100 but i shant be posting stats until im finished


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 13, 2010)

Sq-1

Statistics for 11-13-2010 17:47:10

Average: 21.89
Standard Deviation: 2.53
Best Time: 16.58
Worst Time: 33.99
Individual Times:
1.	21.54	(-5,3) (6,-1) (0,3) (-4,0) (6,3) (6,2) (6,4) (6,0) (4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (2,0) (-3,4) (-1,0) (3,4) (-4,3)
2.	22.56	(0,-4) (-5,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,1) (0,5) (0,4) (-5,0) (6,2) (0,2) (-3,2) (1,0) (5,0) (0,3) (-5,1) (-4,0) (3,0) (0,5)
3.	21.62	(3,5) (-2,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (-3,0) (5,0) (0,3) (5,2) (1,0)
4.	23.51	(0,6) (6,6) (6,3) (3,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (6,5) (1,0) (6,0) (-1,5) (6,1) (0,5) (1,1) (5,0) (-1,0) (0,1)
5.	(33.99)	(0,-3) (3,0) (1,3) (5,2) (-5,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (6,0) (-3,4) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2)
6.	17.68	(0,5) (-2,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (2,1) (6,2) (-2,2) (0,1) (0,2) (4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,2) (-2,0) (-4,0)
7.	21.82	(-2,2) (-3,0) (-1,3) (0,3) (1,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (3,3) (1,1) (0,5) (3,0) (0,1) (6,3) (6,0) (6,2)
8.	21.92	(4,-1) (-3,-3) (5,0) (-2,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,2) (-2,0) (2,0) (4,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (2,0)
9.	27.80	(0,0) (0,-3) (6,0) (2,1) (2,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (-3,0) (6,5) (1,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (1,0) (0,2) (4,0) (-5,2) (0,1) (5,0)
10.	17.48	(3,-3) (0,6) (-3,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (3,3) (0,4) (5,0) (6,4) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,5) (6,4) (6,2) (-4,4) (4,3)
11.	(16.58)	(0,2) (6,1) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-4,3) (4,1) (2,5) (-5,1) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,4) (-3,0)
12.	23.01	(6,6) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,5) (1,1) (0,2) (0,3) (2,3) (-2,2) (2,5) (3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (5,0) (3,0)

Only 1 parity!


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 13, 2010)

11.85 3x3 single with green cross 
Really close to my nonlucky PB too 
I have no idea why I used green cross on this solve, I only use white cross normally.

White top, Green front
L U R2 U2 L2 U D F' R' F B2 U F2 L' U2 D L' U R' D' R L' B R' F2 

Cross: y z F' U' L' F' B
F2L #1: x2 y' R' U R
F2L #2: U' L U' L'
F2L #3: y' R' U R U' R U R'
F2L #4: y U R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: y2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

48 moves / 11.85 seconds= 4.05 tps


----------



## userman (Nov 13, 2010)

14 On 2x2. THAT sucks. My average is 30. I hope for better results whene my lanlan 2x2 arrivew. I curently use a 3x3....


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.28
worst time: 24.04

current avg5: 21.18 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 17.85 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 19.85 (σ = 1.86)
best avg12: 18.77 (σ = 1.85)

session avg: 19.48 (σ = 1.92)

new PB avg50 again
the 14.28 was an OLL skip, other than that there were no skips


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2010)

I haven't done 4x4 in a while O:

55.67, 56.34, 57.17, 1:02.57, 49.48, 58.87, 54.96, 56.38, 57.34, 50.23, 55.85, 54.01, 56.71=> 55.77 avg12


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 13, 2010)

Did an average of 400. tried for 1000 but i feel as if my hands are about to fall off and my fingers have arthritis..

stats: (hide)
number of times: 400/400
best time: 11.45
worst time: 26.82

current avg5: 17.60 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 14.51 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 17.74 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 16.03 (σ = 1.78)

current avg100: 17.89 (σ = 1.95)
best avg100: 17.63 (σ = 2.04)

personal best average of 5/12/100
so many good singles..alot of 11s/14s etc..very happy with this
got hand fatigue around 200 or so solves
Times



Spoiler



19.75, 18.42, 16.51, 18.90, 19.73, 18.29, 18.78, 21.51, 18.27, 20.06, 19.11, 13.80, 16.89, 17.69, 22.16, 18.45, 22.42, 17.01, 19.47, 16.78[pllskip], 19.27, 19.85, 16.63, 21.94, 16.02, 21.96, 17.95, 16.16, 16.71, 14.32, 15.95, 22.66, 19.37, 16.38, 19.13, 16.55, 18.45, 18.48, 15.69, 21.90, 21.11, 16.44, 15.78, 14.39, 21.97, 16.06, 16.73, 15.24, 20.49, 20.78, 20.45, 15.36, 19.85, 20.85, 16.15, 11.91[lol xcross and f perm], 19.30, 16.41, 16.44, 15.67, 15.20, 18.05, 14.64, 17.00, 18.59, 20.52, 16.40, 16.60, 17.08, 20.56, 15.51, 17.74, 17.22, 19.06, 15.64, 18.75, 19.91, 19.14, 17.71, 21.38, 16.53, 18.71, 18.53, 14.96, 17.98, 18.70, 17.29, 15.88, 18.16, 17.11, 16.36, 16.72, 18.02, 18.22, 16.81, 15.48, 20.42, 18.42, 19.31, 17.21[100th solve. 18.00 ao100. FUU], 14.36[PLL SKIP], 22.81, 16.71, 18.87, 16.94, 19.27, 17.53, 19.45, 18.15, 14.71, 20.39, 19.88, 18.30, 16.71, 17.18, 17.96, 15.22, 14.42, 14.17[pll skip], 14.81, 14.31[WTF AT THESE LAST FEW SOLVES LOLOL], 19.25, 16.43, 18.36, 23.87, 16.94, 19.10, 20.63, 17.57, 19.24, 18.68, 21.23, 23.18, 19.29, 16.92, 21.24, 16.67, 19.35, 17.15, 20.05, 16.34, 14.22[pll skip], 18.47, 14.16, 13.40, 22.48, 15.07, 17.61, 15.17, 18.60, 26.82, 18.93, 17.93, 14.25, 16.95, 22.48, 20.59, 14.79, 15.31, 20.16, 20.05, 18.71, 18.32, 16.34, 17.29, 18.96, 16.39, 20.24, 16.40, 20.80, 16.36, 18.47, 20.24, 18.02[yellow cross oll skip], 19.88, 18.56, 15.53, 15.97, 15.05, 18.73, 17.46, 16.94, 15.46, 20.49, 16.81, 20.02, 18.18, 14.48, 16.04, 21.47, 16.48, 19.21, 22.37, 17.09, 16.78, 17.20, 19.98, 18.70, 16.44, 18.91, 18.01, 22.11, 17.60, 18.03, 17.31, 18.87, 19.37, 16.82, 16.02, 16.97, 15.84, 15.71, 14.53, 21.37, 16.96, 19.35, 14.77, 19.01, 16.95, 19.32, 17.30, 23.51, 18.39, 14.81, 18.07, 18.73, 19.59, 14.74, 19.11, 19.98, 16.80, 15.63, 17.72, 17.12, 21.48, 17.88, 21.85, 18.86, 17.16, 12.94, 21.67, 20.54, 18.99, 18.48, 15.68, 20.83, 17.31, 14.80, 18.66, 16.62, 15.88, 22.13, 19.56, 17.94, 16.98, 18.73, 20.16, 21.03, 16.97, 17.32, 19.04, 15.83, 16.87, 18.04, 16.66[heh], 18.76, 19.10, 19.87, 14.95, 18.18, 15.99, 20.09, 18.51, 19.99, 14.72, 18.03, 19.39, 17.72, 17.73, 16.76, 19.90, 18.94, 18.64, 16.34, 18.59, 16.37, 15.50, 21.78, 21.05, 15.24, 22.87, 16.83, 16.89, 26.11, 11.61[zomgwtflookahead], 16.34, 15.66, 19.29, 19.42, 16.82, 19.85, 14.36, 15.83, 20.99, 16.28, 11.45, 15.74, 13.73, 17.09, 17.04, 13.60, 19.99, 19.39, 19.06, 20.14[pll skip..ha..], 15.03[pll skip again], 18.04, 17.60, 19.11, 17.87, 19.53, 18.32, 21.96, 20.33, 17.75, 18.20, 17.19, 16.40, 21.80, 19.89, 15.92, 18.47, 19.65, 14.93, 19.00, 18.64, 14.11, 14.08, 16.58, 17.59, 17.94, 18.16, 17.31, 20.04, 18.55, 18.38, 15.22, 15.24, 20.81, 18.22, 17.73, 17.33, 16.59, 15.68, 17.32, 16.30, 19.37, 18.02, 18.57, 19.87, 20.70, 17.96, 13.46[oll skip into U perm], 17.00, 17.79, 19.61, 18.82, 19.85, 21.92, 17.26, 21.47, 17.55, 18.39, 18.96, 20.98, 18.55, 20.77, 19.78, 14.11, 20.83, 18.63, 15.78, 17.19, 19.39, 17.97, 16.70, 15.42, 19.13, 17.36, 17.61, 17.39, 18.47, 19.26, 16.63, 17.89, 17.99, 14.44, 18.03, 19.80, 16.78



average of 5 pb 
Average of 5: 14.51
1. (15.22) B U2 L2 D' B2 D2 L R F2 U' L' D' F2 L2 F B' U2 B2 U L U2 F2 R L' U2 
2. 14.42 R F2 R' U' D R L F R2 U' L2 D' U L' B2 U B2 R F' B2 L B2 F R' L2 
3. (14.17[pll skip]) R2 L2 U L B2 L' U F D' R' F2 L R2 B' U R B' D' B' L' R2 B2 F' U' R' 
4. 14.81 B' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 L' R' D L2 D F2 U R' F' R' F2 R U' R2 
5. 14.31[WTF AT THESE LAST FEW SOLVES LOLOL] B2 F R2 D L' U2 F2 U2 F' U L2 F2 L' R U2 D2 L2 R' D B' R' D' B' D2 B 

average of 12
Average of 12: 16.03
1. 16.82 R2 L D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R L2 U2 B' R' F' U2 R' U' R' B2 U D R L2 U B D 
2. 19.85 L U' L' F' L' R' U' L2 F2 R' F' L2 R U R F' B L D' U2 R' L2 B D L 
3. 14.36 L' B' R2 L' U' D2 L' R2 D2 L2 B F U R' L2 B L' R' B2 L' B L' R U' D' 
4. 15.83 U' B D B2 F L2 R' D R' F L B' L' F' B L F2 U L' D2 L B' U' F' R' 
5. (20.99) D' L' R D' F' R2 L2 D R L2 F B' R' F D U2 L U B2 U2 F R2 D' R2 B 
6. 16.28 R' F2 R2 D U2 B L B2 U' F U' L' U2 L B D' B' D' R' F R L U F2 U 
7. (11.45) F L D' U B L' B D2 F2 B' L' B F2 U R2 L2 U' D2 F U2 F2 U' B L' R' 
8. 15.74 L' D' L2 U' B2 L' D' U' F2 B' U2 D' F U' L U D2 B' L2 D' R' F2 U2 R' L2 
9. 13.73 R' L B U2 L U L' F' D F B2 U' R B2 U' B U' D B' D2 B2 D' R2 L B' 
10. 17.09 B' L' D R' L2 B' F D' B2 D' L2 F2 D' F' D U F L R' F U2 L D2 R' U2 
11. 17.04 B U2 D2 R2 F' R D R U2 D2 L' R' U' B' R' B L' U' R2 U' D' R U L D2 
12. 13.60 D2 U' R2 B' L2 F2 D L' D B2 F D B' F D R2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 B' L2 F2


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 13, 2010)

Made a cool house in MYNEKRAFT, but it got greifed. ):


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Made a cool house in MYNEKRAFT, but it got greifed. ):



YDI for not doing team bld sooner.


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 13, 2010)

Megaminx:
1:23.61, 1:22.80, 1:19.42, 1:17.48, 1:23.94, 1:25.67, 1:24.72, 1:23.17, 1:24.25, 1:33.41, 1:19.00, 1:25.33 = 1:23.19
+ ~76/152 plls.
Since my last avg was 1:33 I can se progress


----------



## EricReese (Nov 13, 2010)

I just successfully did a drunk ao12. I dont remember my times tho.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 14, 2010)

I just got a new PB 3x3x3 single.
13.20 L F U R' L' F L R D U2 F2 L' B D F2 L' U L2 R' U R' D' L D' L

I forgot how but it had a PLL skip.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 14, 2010)

*36.36, 34.45, 41.45, 38.03, 40.62*, 44.65, 40.73, 41.36, 39.67, 43.23, 48.50, 44.38, 46.74, 39.90, 39.02, 43.89, 47.14, 43.99, 47.80, 36.34, 37.86, 43.76, 44.26, 49.70, 41.73, 41.63, 43.89, 37.72, 45.01, 49.38 = 42.47
*38.34*, 41.05
Holy Feliks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh for goodness sake Jon. Now I have to get back to practising 444 a lot and get a sub 40 avg with my dayan


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh for goodness sake Jon. Now I have to get back to practising 444 a lot and get a sub 40 avg with my dayan


 Its not me its the Dayan :S But anyway, this happened after I watched your NR average


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 14, 2010)

19.97 mean of 52
Best avg of 12 was 18.84
19.15, 20.06, 20.51, 18.46, 18.06, 19.57, 19.18, 17.37, 16.53, 19.46, 20.87, 16.34


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 14, 2010)

12.05, 12.05, (12.07), 12.05, (10.99) = 12.05

First five solves of the day


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 14, 2010)

4:09.21 2-5 relay
5x5 pll skip


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 14, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 12.05, 12.05, (12.07), 12.05, (10.99) = 12.05
> 
> First five solves of the day


 
epic standard deviation


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 14, 2010)

PB 5.30 2x2 average of 25



Spoiler



Session average: 5.30
1. 5.62 R U2 F' U F2 R' F' R
2. 5.22 F U' F U' F2 R F' U' R U'
3. 4.90 U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2
4. 5.02 R2 U R' F2 U F' U' F R
5. 5.29 U F' R2 U R2 U R U2
6. 4.78 R' U R U' F2 R' U R2 U'
7. 4.73 R' F R' F R2 U2 R'
8. 4.82 U F' R F R2 U' F U2
9. 5.36 F' R F U' F U' R U' R U2
10. 6.04 R2 U2 R F2 R2 U F'
11. 3.88 F R' U' F2 R U' R F U
12. 6.07 R' U2 R F' U' F2 U' R2 U2
13. 5.66 U R U' F2 U F U' F2
14. 6.14 R U' F' U2 F U' F U
15. 6.14 F' R U2 R' F2 R F' R2 F
16. 5.15 R2 U R' F2 U2 R U' F
17. 4.16 U' F' U' F R F2 U2 R2 F' U'
18. (6.99) R2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' F R' U
19. (2.45) U2 F' U R' F' U R
20. 5.39 F' U' F2 R U' F R' U2 F2
21. 5.94 F U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U
22. 5.61 R' F U2 R' U R F R' U
23. 5.83 U2 R' F' U R' U2 R' U'
24. 5.42 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F' R F' U'
25. 4.86 F' R F U2 F U F2 U'


----------



## Shortey (Nov 14, 2010)

avg5: 8.83
avg12: 9.53
avg25: 9.96

sub10 meng


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 14, 2010)

4x4 72.05 (reduction)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 14, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> epic standard deviation


 
Yeah, that's what I was pointing out  I really shouldn't have tried to go so fast on the last one, as the SD of the 5 is much greater than that of the middle three.


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 14, 2010)

Average of 5: 8.68 (σ = 0.53)
1. (7.80) L2 R' D2 B2 F' L2 U L' F U2 D2 F' D U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F B' R2 F2 R' L 
2. 8.55 L' B' U D' F' L D B R2 B2 L D U L2 U' B' L' R' B2 L B U2 L2 R' F' 
3. 8.10 D2 B L U D2 R D2 F L2 R B2 L' R D2 F' L2 U D' L2 U' B2 D' U L2 U2 
4. (13.74) D L' D L2 F2 L' R' D L F L2 D' L' F' D' B R2 L D2 L' B2 F' L' U R' 
5. 9.38 B D' R' D2 F' R2 D' L R' B U2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R F' D' U L' U B2 F' 

its science


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 14, 2010)

Average of 5: 8.68 (σ = 0.53)
1. (7.80) L2 R' D2 B2 F' L2 U L' F U2 D2 F' D U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F B' R2 F2 R' L 
2. 8.55 L' B' U D' F' L D B R2 B2 L D U L2 U' B' L' R' B2 L B U2 L2 R' F' 
3. 8.10 D2 B L U D2 R D2 F L2 R B2 L' R D2 F' L2 U D' L2 U' B2 D' U L2 U2 
4. (13.74) D L' D L2 F2 L' R' D L F L2 D' L' F' D' B R2 L D2 L' B2 F' L' U R' 
5. 9.38 B D' R' D2 F' R2 D' L R' B U2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R F' D' U L' U B2 F' 

its science


----------



## Toad (Nov 14, 2010)

o_o

That's just epic.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 14, 2010)

3x3:

Average of 12: 10.22
1. (9.18) L' U2 B U2 R B D F L D' F' R L' U' D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U' D R' B' L 
2. 9.88 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B L' R F2 B2 D L2 B D2 L2 F' L' F U B2 L' F2 U B2 
3. 9.93 B U R L' D2 R' B2 U' F2 L R B D L' R U2 F2 R' F2 L U B F' D2 B 
4. 9.53 U2 D' L' U L' R' B' D2 L2 R D' R D F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 D B U B R B2 
5. 10.06 F' L' R2 D L2 D2 R' F2 L' F B2 D2 L R2 D B' D2 L' B' L U2 L D R' D2 
6. 9.97 F' R' D2 U2 L' B L B2 F' D R L B' F2 L D' B2 R U R U R' U' D' F2 
7. 9.69 B2 L D2 B2 L' F' U' R L2 B' L' F R2 B D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 
8. (15.18) L2 R U2 R2 D' B R2 F B' R' B2 F2 U B R' F2 R' U' D F L D U2 R2 F' 
9. 10.38 U' F2 U' D' B' R2 D L' B' R2 U' F' U R2 L' F' L D2 L2 B U' R2 L2 F U2 
10. 12.11 D2 U' L' R' U F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 R' U' F' B2 L' R2 B' L R2 B' U' 
11. 10.23 L2 F' R' U' L D2 U2 L' F D' U2 R' L2 F L R2 F D B D2 F' D2 F2 L B 
12. 10.47 B F U' L2 R' D2 B D R L' U2 D L' U2 D' R2 L D' B2 U R D' F' L B2 

Heh. I think there's an OLL skip in there


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2010)

roll that average backwards, amos


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 14, 2010)

inorite, the 9s are so beautiful and that counting 12 is so ugly.
But this is still 0.22 better than my previous PB so no complaints


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 14, 2010)

1:40.36 3x3x7 solve, one second off of dan cohens 3x3x7 solve......


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 14, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> 1:40.36 3x3x7 solve, one second off of dan cohens 3x3x7 solve......


 
bring it to tof


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.35
1. 9.06 L B' D B2 F D' B2 D' L' F B' R2 B' L B' D' L R2 F2 R' F' D2 L2 R B2
2. 10.23 L' D F' U2 F2 D B' R F' D' B2 L R' B' F' L D' B F2 L B D U2 L R'
3. 9.61 L' D' L R' U D' R2 L' F U' D2 L R' B U' R' F' U' L2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 D2
4. 8.99 B' L2 F R D L' F U B L U2 L' U B' F2 D' L2 D F' B D' U F L R
5. (8.09) U2 F U2 L' R' F2 L U2 R U F2 L U R2 U' F2 D L' F' B U B U2 L2 D2
6. 8.64 D' L D U F B D L' D2 U2 F' U' R U R' F' B2 U' B' D2 B' U2 L U D2
7. (11.90) U' F2 L2 F2 R' U R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F B2 L U2 B2 D R2 D2 U R2 L U F'
8. 8.53 U D R2 D2 F L D2 F L2 F2 D2 L F2 R B2 U2 D R' F2 U2 R' L' U B2 F
9. 9.09 L' U B' U2 B D2 R B' U' L F' D' L2 R D' F2 L' B R' D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F
10. 9.28 D2 U F U F2 L R' B' L D' R' L B' R2 D2 L' U' L' D2 R2 L U F2 L2 D2
11. 11.57 R' U' D' B' R' D' U L2 R2 D2 L' F2 U B' R2 B D U' F2 B' L2 U2 F' R' B2
12. 8.52 L' B D2 L' B2 F2 U' F D' L' F B2 D R L2 D B' L F2 U B' U F' D2 B' 

YES!!!  No lucky solves!!! Stupid counting 11.57 :/ Could have been sub-9. But next time


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 14, 2010)

OMG!!! NEW MASTER MAGIC PB SINGLE!!!

The PB single is: 1.75

WOOT!!! I'm happy about this!!!


----------



## shredhead (Nov 15, 2010)

*new single record for me*

hold your breath everyone....here it is........42.6sec!!! 

no thats not a typo..

thats right 42.6sec

in yo face..hehehe

just kidding... just kidding

but it is my new record i got today..pretty stoked...it used to be in the high 50's

getting my dayan guhong ultimate cube in the mail monday

maybe it knock off a sec or 2 

gotta be better than my crappy wal-mart cubes..heh


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 15, 2010)

ITs not that funny man.BTW What method do you use?


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 15, 2010)

OH PB Average of 12
Average of 12: 52.10
1. (40.11) L D2 U' L' U' D B F' L' R D B D2 U2 F' B L' F L2 B2 F D' B D' U' 
2. (57.97) U2 F' L2 B' D2 L' B' L2 F' U2 R' D' L2 F2 B D B' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F D L 
3. 48.38 B U2 D' B' R' L' F' L R2 F2 L' B L2 U2 F D F2 B2 U B L F D2 R L' 
4. 53.08 B' R' U2 R2 L F2 U2 L' B2 U2 B' U' B' R' U' D2 B' D2 B' R' B L B' U L' 
5. 55.39 B L2 D' R' D U B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' R2 B2 D F' B U2 D' 
6. 55.62 U D2 F' D' B U F B L' B F2 D L' F D' B2 F' R F2 U2 F' R' D' U2 R 
7. 48.73 B U2 F2 U2 R' L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 F U F' R' U L B2 F L F L2 F D2 F2 
8. 55.80 B D F' D' U' R' F2 R U F2 U' F U' D B' L2 D B L B' L' R B' D2 L 
9. 52.96 D F' R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 B L' B' D' R2 F2 L' R U2 R' L' F2 R' D2 L2 U 
10. 53.09 D2 L R' U2 F' D' U' L' U R U' R' B2 U2 R B' U2 D B2 D F' B L R D' 
11. 46.67 B L2 R' B F L2 U' R' B' L' F' R2 U2 L' B' D2 B2 U' D L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' 
12. 51.29 B U D' F U2 D' R' L2 B' L2 B' U' B L B' R D' L' D' L U2 B U' B2 F


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 15, 2010)

10.06 average of 12 (just f2l)
10.75, 9.94, 9.16, 9.77, 8.93, 10.72, 9.92, 11.38, 8.84, 11.15, 12.87, 8.78

meh lockups. alot of hard crosses <_<


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> Stupid counting 11.57 :/ Could have been sub-9.


 
No it couldn't. Even if the 11.57 had been your fastest solve, you would have only had a 9.03 avg.


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 15, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> That PB isn't terribly good considering I can average ~20 sec. with 2LOLL and 2LPLL and intuitive F2L. However it is good for you, so that's all that matters


 
Broke my record at a JSA convention, 23.9 seconds.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> No it couldn't. Even if the 11.57 had been your fastest solve, you would have only had a 9.03 avg.



I got 9.00


----------



## Kian (Nov 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I got 9.00


 
You are correct.

Of course, the point stands.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 15, 2010)

New PB single: 20.18! PLL skip and pretty easy everything else but I'm still happy considering I average about 33


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 15, 2010)

Statistics for 11-14-2010 20:50:24

Average: 19.08
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 14.35
Worst Time: 23.85
Individual Times:
1.	19.76	B' R F2 L R D2 L D2 U' F' D' U L B R2 B F' D2 B' R
2.	18.60	D' R D U F2 D U' L2 D2 B F2 L B2 D2 B2 F' L' D2 F' L
3.	(14.35)	B' F R D2 U B R2 D' R B D' U' B R' D U2 L' F' L U2
4.	(23.85)	L' B F L B' L' R D U' L2 D R U L R' U2 F2 L R' U2
5.	18.87	D U F' L' R B2 D L' D2 U R2 U F2 D U L2 U2 L2 U' L2

Previous PBs were 15.66 single and 20.01 ao5. Finally sub-20  The 2nd had OLL skip.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> No it couldn't. Even if the 11.57 had been your *fastest* solve, you would have only had a 9.03 avg.


 
Wait, fastest? Did you mean, his slowest? And yeah I counted too, if the 11.57 would have been a 8.09 or better, even the average wouldn't be sub-9 but 9.00.  (Actual average would have been 9.004, I will count that again. )


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7.06, (8.94), 8.44, *(5.45)*, 7.48, 8.89, 7.97, 7.31, 8.52, 8.15, 7.54, 6.84 = 7.82
> ..............the 5 was a pll skip.


 
I just wonder if the 5.45 is your best pb single ever?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> No it couldn't. Even if the 11.57 had been your fastest solve, you would have only had a 9.03 avg.


 
Uh, right... I thought I had a middle 7 in that avg but apparently I was mistaken. Thanks for pointing it out anyway


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Wait, fastest? Did you mean, his slowest? And yeah I counted too, if the 11.57 would have been a 8.09 or better, even the average wouldn't be sub-9 but 9.00.  (Actual average would have been 9.004, I will count that again. )


 
i think he means if you take off the slowest and the 11.57, meaning counting the fastest in the average. so basically have the fastest 10 the counting and the slowest 2 taken off.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> I just wonder if the 5.45 is your best pb single ever?


 
No, it isn't.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 15, 2010)

0.85, (0.55), 0.91, 1.22, 1.33, (1.61), 1.50, 1.32, 1.06, 1.06, 1.37, 0.94 = 1.12

White cross avg12  Pretty nice scrambles:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.16
1. 0.85 D2 U2 L U2 F2 L' D F2 U L D R B R' L B2 U2 D R' L D2 B' L D R
2. (0.55) R F2 R U' L' U2 R' L U F' L' R' B2 R' U R L' F D2 B D2 B D2 F2 L'
3. 0.91 D2 L' U F2 B U2 L F2 R' F2 B D' R' L' F B2 L' F2 D F' B' R L2 F' B
4. 1.22 U2 L' D B' D2 U' L' U D2 F U L R' U D' B D' U B D' B L D2 L' U'
5. 1.33 D B' F2 L2 U D' R F2 R L B' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R L D R L D2 L R U'
6. (1.61) U L' U2 R F' U' D2 B F2 R' F2 U2 D2 B' R' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' U' L B' R2
7. 1.50 B2 F U' F2 D2 F R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F L' R2 D' F R2 D' F U F R' L U2 F
8. 1.32 L2 R' F L U2 R' D R2 D2 F2 L2 F U' B' R2 F' D' L2 D' B' D' F2 D F2 U'
9. 1.06 R F U2 L2 R' D2 F2 B R2 F2 U R B' R' U2 L' F2 B L B2 L' D U' R' F2
10. 1.06 D' B' U D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U F D R L F' R B' D R2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 D U2
11. 1.37 B2 L R2 U' D' L' F' D2 F2 U' F L' R' U2 R' U F' L R B2 L2 U F R F'
12. 0.94 U2 R F R' B L R2 U2 L R2 B' L' D' L2 D U L2 B L2 D2 L U2 R' B D



EDIT: FFFUUUU. Just retried the 0.55 scramble and got 6.75 non-lucky  Would have been a PB (and sub-WR).

EDIT: 2 consecutive sub-5 avgs for weekly competition (7x7 cube). This time I needed a 4:48 to count to get sub-5 avg and I knew I had to get a good single on the 5th and pulled a 4:39.90


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2010)

First NL sub-10!

R D2 R' U F2 L' F2 D' L D2 R' B' R' B' F' D' F' L' F2 D' F D' B2 L2 R'
9.48
y2 z' R U R U' R2
z U' L U' L' 
U' y' R U R' U' R U R' U L U L'
U' R' U' R2 U R'
U' y R U R'
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F'
U y' x l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
50 moves
5.27 tps

Also had a 12.13 avg5 (3rd best) and 13.16 avg12 (4th best). Both pretty close to PB's. I had a chance to roll out 11/16/16, which would be easy, but got too nervous. 
Thanks Alex Bruso for introducing me to the Alpha II.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 15, 2010)

Accomplishment: Received 100 postcards in 3 months


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2010)

10x10x10 on IsoCubeSim in 13:47.290 (1903 moves, 2.3 moves/sec)...

This was a method test for a 20x20x20 solve I'm going to do at some point. Still using centers last, but my method is more efficient than last time (now, I only use 4-move comms for the first 3 centers, instead of 8-move ones for all of them). So it saves 1/4 of the centers moves, roughly.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

how fast are you guys doing sexy move 10 times (40 moves)
fastest so far outa 5 tries is 3.2 which = 12.5tps
pb i guess


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Wait, fastest? Did you mean, his slowest? And yeah I counted too, if the 11.57 would have been a 8.09 or better, even the average wouldn't be sub-9 but 9.00.  (Actual average would have been 9.004, I will count that again. )



Yeah I calculated the _change_ in his average to be .346, then for some reason up and decided "OHYA THE AVG WOULD BE 9.0346 DERP" Not in a proper state of mind I guess.


anyway

30.08, 30.25, (25.96), (35.22), 26.73, 30.35, 31.15, 30.58, 28.32, 26.43, 33.02, 27.27 = 29.42



Spoiler



Average of 12: 29.42
1. 30.08 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 d U2 R2 L2 B2 d' B2 u F2 B2 u F2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 u R2 L2 u L2 F2 d2 R2 U' F2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2
2. 30.25 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B2 L2 d2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U' u R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 B2 u2 F2 d' D2 F2 B2 d' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 d2 U2 F2 B2 R2 u2 R2 u' R2 L2
3. (25.96) F2 R2 B2 u2 F2 D' F2 u F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 d F2 u' L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 u B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2
4. (35.22) B2 U' R2 F2 D' d' B2 d2 F2 u R2 L2 B2 d' B2 u' U' R2 u' B2 U L2 F2 L2 d' D2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 d R2 B2 u2 D F2 R2 L2 u2 D' B2 L2
5. 26.73 L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 d D' F2 R2 L2 U' u' B2 d L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' u2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 d U B2 R2
6. 30.35 R2 L2 u L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 d R2 L2 u' L2 U d F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 u' B2 R2 F2 B2 d' F2 u2 B2 D u F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2
7. 31.15 u2 R2 u' B2 U2 F2 L2 u' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D' d2 F2 B2 u2 R2 d' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 u2 U2 R2 U2 u' F2 R2 L2 B2 d2 D2 B2 L2 d D' F2 B2 D2 R2
8. 30.58 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U d R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 u' D2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 u U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 d F2 d2
9. 28.32 F2 R2 F2 B2 d F2 B2 R2 B2 u' R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 d' F2 d R2 B2 d' R2 L2 F2 B2 u2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 u' D2 B2 D
10. 26.43 u' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 d' L2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 u' F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 d F2 B2 D L2 u' F2 d2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 u' R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2
11. 33.02 F2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 L2 d F2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 B2 U2 B2 u2 B2 d2 L2 F2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D' B2 d2 R2 L2 F2 u R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 d L2 U'
12. 27.27 F2 L2 u' B2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 u U L2 B2 u2 B2 D' u2 F2 R2 L2 d B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' u' F2 B2 d2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 u2


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 16, 2010)

Official 5x5 solve: 1:52.65, the video is


----------



## unirox13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Last night I got my first sub 1 min. avg of 12 using Roux. I only learned Roux a little over a week ago so I was super excited to have already gotten a sub 1 avg. My fastest time was 55.86 and my slowest was 1:04.73. I'm still really slow finding and placing my edge pairs so I'm sure my times will decrease more and more as i get more comfortable with that step.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Spoiler



Statistics for 11-16-2010 18:29:52

Cubes Solved: 250/250
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.63
Standard Deviation: 2.05
Best Time: 7.19
Worst Time: 19.77
Individual Times:
1.	13.99	D2 R D U B D' L2 R2 D2 L D2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F L2 B2 D2 U L D2 B' F'
2.	16.06	B D F' D' U B2 D2 F' L' R2 D U2 R2 B F2 L D' U2 F2 U2 B F' U' R' U'
3.	16.24	D' B2 D U F2 R F D U2 L' R2 D' U2 F2 D' B' F2 D' L2 R F2 D U' B' F'
4.	13.41	B' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U2 R2 D U2 R' U2 B' F D2 U2 B L' R' D2 L' B F2
5.	15.35	B2 F' D2 F2 L D' U L' B' D' B2 F' L R D' L R F' L2 U L' B D2 R F2
6.	16.66	B2 D' U' L' R2 D2 U R2 B D R' D' U B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 D B' F2 U2 L D2
7.	15.62	L R' D2 L R' F R F2 R2 F2 R B' R' D2 U2 L2 U L2 R F' D' F L2 R2 B
8.	16.99	L' R2 F2 L2 B F2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 U' B F' D' F D2 F' D2 R2 D' R2 F R2 D
9.	17.69	D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L R2 U' B' F2 L' R U B F' D B R' D2 L2 D U' B F2 D'
10.	13.71	U' B2 F' L' R2 B F' D2 U L2 R D2 R F2 L' R B2 R B2 R' U F L2 B2 R
11.	17.63	D U R2 B' F L U2 L R' D' L F D F2 L' U' F' U' R2 U R F D U R'
12.	14.00	L2 R2 U2 L R2 D U' B2 F' D R' D B2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' U R D B' D' L2 F	Forced PLL skip
13.	14.50	L' R' D' U' B' F L' R' F L R' D2 R2 U B' L' D' U' R' D' U' L R F R'
14.	14.49	B' F' R2 B2 F' U2 L U' B' R D2 U' B' F D L R' B L D' L R2 B2 F2 L'
15.	15.92	D U L' R D' U' R2 D' B F2 L R2 U B2 F' L R U2 F' D U R' B D U2
16.	13.46	D2 U2 B' R B2 U2 R B' L2 R D2 U2 B' D2 U L R2 D' U2 B D R' U' F' L'
17.	17.09	B F' L R B F' D U2 L B2 F L' R2 F2 U L2 D' U' F D2 U' F' U2 B2 D2
18.	12.45	F L2 R B F L2 D U B' L D B' L' R B' F U' L2 R' D2 U' L D U2 R2
19.	16.67	L' D' U2 B' F L2 B2 F' R D B2 F2 U2 B L F' R B F2 R' U' L2 R' B D2
20.	14.27	D U R2 B' L' B' F L2 R' B F' U' F2 U L' F L R2 B2 U2 R B' D U2 B'
21.	12.19	D F' U2 B F2 U2 R2 D R' B' L2 R' D L' R2 D2 B F' U R' B' L' R' D' U
22.	16.64	L F U' B' F' R' F2 U R' B' F' D' U2 R2 D' U2 B D U2 F2 L R2 U2 F' R'
23.	17.80	B F2 D' B' U' B2 D' U2 L' R' B U2 L' D' B L B2 F R F2 D R' U' L' U2
24.	17.49	B D U2 L2 B' D' U' R' D L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 F' D' U B F2 D' L R B2 L'
25.	16.14	L R' U2 R2 D' U F' L2 F2 D F' R' F L' R' F' R' D2 U2 R' D' U2 L2 F L2
26.	17.90	U2 F' D2 U2 L' R' U' F' D' U B R D2 B' L2 R2 D R2 D2 R F2 L B2 L' R2
27.	15.48	L R2 U L' U L2 D2 L B' F' D U2 L' F D2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 L R2
28.	13.53	R' B2 F' L U' L' D B2 L2 R' B2 F U' R D' U2 B L' R2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 L'
29.	15.91	F D' U' R2 D2 L R2 B' F' D2 F2 R' B F L' R' B' F2 D' U2 B' D U' B' F2
30.	9.36	B' L' U2 L R2 D2 U L' R' B U R B D' U' B D' U2 R' U L D' U R2 B'
31.	18.31	U F L R D' U' R2 U' L2 R B2 F' L2 R2 F2 L B D U' L D2 B' D' F' D2
32.	17.72	L2 R' B D2 F' D' U R2 B U2 L' R' F2 R F' R F2 D' L2 R2 B2 F' R' B' F'
33.	12.39	R B' F L' U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' R' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R' F' L2 B D B R' U L'
34.	12.53	R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B F2 L B D' U2 B' F D U' B D' U L2 D' U' B' F
35.	14.20	R' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' B' U' B2 F L2 D' U L2 R D U' F2 R' B2 L R D
36.	16.72	D' L' U' L' B' F R' U' B2 F2 U B F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D L B R' B R2 U B'
37.	16.54	B2 F' D2 B F' D' B2 L D U2 B' F2 D R B U B2 L D' R2 B L' D2 U B'
38.	16.24	B F L2 R2 U2 L' U' F L B' L' R' B' F L F2 L R2 F2 R2 D2 L R2 D2 U2
39.	15.18	B2 L' R D2 U' L' F2 L B' F D2 F' D' U2 L' R U' L U' B F' D' R2 B' F
40.	15.22	B2 D B2 D2 R' B F2 D L2 U2 F' U2 L B' L' D2 L' R2 F U2 F R2 U' B L
41.	13.62	F2 R' D U2 R' B L2 B' D' B' L2 U R' U L' B2 F' L2 R D' U R' D2 U R
42.	14.35	R F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R U B2 L B' L U2 L2 F' L2 R' B2 L R D2 B2 L' B2 F2
43.	14.66	F2 D L R U R2 F' R' F D B' F D2 U2 L2 U B' F2 D2 L U2 R2 D' F L2
44.	12.67	D' F L' R' U' B2 L2 R D' U L2 R B' F2 D U2 F L2 U' F D2 U' B' R U'
45.	15.31	D' B2 L' D2 B L R F' R D' U' L' R2 F2 R' F2 R U' F L2 D' R2 D L2 F
46.	15.89	D F' D' B D2 U' R' F U L D L R B F' D2 R F2 D' L B F' D B' L'
47.	14.33	D2 L' R2 D' U' L' R' F R D2 F' L D' U B F2 L F' D U F2 D2 U B2 F'
48.	18.85	F' U2 B D U2 F L' D' B2 D' L' D B' L' R2 B' F R2 B F2 L' R' B' F' D2
49.	11.63	B' F2 R F R2 U' L F D' R' B' F' R' B' F D' U' B R2 B F2 R2 F L' F'
50.	13.08	F2 L' R U R' B D' U B D' U L' U' L2 B2 U' R B' F' L2 U' L2 B' F2 U2
51.	12.91	D' F D2 U2 R D U2 L R B' F U' L U L2 B2 D' B F L' B L R' B' D'
52.	12.24	B' D' U2 B R B2 D F2 L U' L F L' U' B D' B F' R' D2 B' R D2 L R'
53.	13.79	R2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 F D U F2 R U2 B2 R' D2 L' B F2 U F2 D' U' B F2 L2
54.	12.44	R2 D' U L' F L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L' R' D' U B F' D2 B2 D' B' F' L' R2 D' U
55.	12.66	L D2 F L R' D B' U2 L2 R B U2 R2 D' U B D U F R' B' D' B2 F2 U
56.	14.37	B F2 U' F' D' U' B2 L F L2 R B F L R2 B L D' L' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 U'
57.	15.96	L R' F' D' B U F2 R' B2 D2 U2 B U' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 L' R B' F2 L F'
58.	15.77	B2 D U2 R' D' L' R2 D2 U L B2 L' R' F R D' L2 R F' D R U B2 F' L'
59.	12.57	B' L2 D U' F2 L' U' B' F' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 R U2 B2 F D' U' L R' U' B F2
60.	14.62	B U2 L R' B' F2 D U2 B2 F' R' D' F' U' L' R' D' F2 L U2 B' R B' L' D2
61.	13.52	L2 D' F' D2 B D U2 L B' U2 R B2 U' L F L' F D B L R2 U2 R' B U'
62.	13.94	F L B F' D B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' D' L D' U2 L2 D' U' B F2 D2 F' D' B F
63.	16.38	U' F' U F' U2 L F R2 D2 U R2 B F2 D' B' D2 R D U B2 F2 U L' B' F
64.	7.19	L D U' L' D' R2 B2 F' D' B L' B2 U' R' B' F L R D2 F L R' U' L' R2
65.	16.37	D2 U F2 D U F2 L B' U' R2 B2 L R B' D' U F2 U L' D2 F' D2 U2 B' R'
66.	13.58	B' D2 F U2 L R D U' B' U' B' D' B2 F2 L' F' U B2 F D2 B' D2 U2 B2 D'
67.	15.19	D L R' B' D L R' D' R U B F' D L R B2 F' L' R D2 U2 B' L' F R'
68.	15.45	D2 U2 R D2 U2 L' R' D U' L2 U2 F2 R' B D2 L2 U' R' F2 D U L B' F2 U'
69.	15.38	D U2 B2 L2 R' F' U' F' D' F' D' U2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' L2 B2 D F' R F'
70.	15.78	B L D2 U2 R' U2 F' R B2 L' B' U' B' D2 F2 R' U R F2 R2 D B D2 U' L'
71.	15.37	R' B2 F2 D U' F L2 R D2 F' L R' B2 L B F2 U' L U' L U' L2 R2 F' D'
72.	14.28	R' D' B F L' B L F D L F L2 R2 D U2 B L2 R D U2 L' R U2 F' U'
73.	8.85	D2 B' D U2 B' L2 D2 U2 L' B2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D U' F2 L2 D2 B' R' U F'
74.	14.55	F2 D' L' R' U F2 U2 F L' R B2 F2 L' R' D U2 L2 D2 U B' R' U' B F' L
75.	14.83	U2 B2 L2 R U' B' F2 L R' D' B F2 L B2 R' B2 L' D2 U F R2 B D2 F2 L
76.	11.99	D' B2 D' B' R B2 L2 F' L2 D' U' B' U B' F' L2 D' U2 B2 F' D' U2 B D L
77.	10.23	U2 L' B' F R2 U2 L' R2 F' L' D' L' D' B2 F' R B2 F' L' F2 R' B R' B' D
78.	13.24	U' B' D U' B F2 L2 U' B2 L D' L2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 U R2 F R B2 D2 F'
79.	16.20	D' L2 R2 B F' L' B' U L2 R2 U' F L F D2 R' U F U F2 L' D' F2 D' U2
80.	14.97	B' F' R' F' U2 L2 D2 U' R D2 L R2 F2 L D' U F L' B2 D R' B2 F' U' R2
81.	13.93	L' R D2 R F2 D' L' R D' R D U L2 R' D L2 R' D2 U2 L' R B' L2 R' B'
82.	13.90	U' B F' L2 B F2 U' B2 F D2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L F2 L2 B' F2 D2 U2 F U2 B'
83.	11.90	B' F2 D2 U L2 U' L' R2 U B2 D2 R2 F R F' D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 B2
84.	14.26	U2 F' D' B' L R2 D' U' F L2 D B2 F' R D L' R2 B F' L' R' U2 R2 U F'
85.	14.95	D B D' U' F L R2 F2 U' R B2 F2 R B F' D' U' R' B' F L' B' F L2 R'
86.	9.99	F2 L2 R' D' R' D U L' U2 L' R B' F U2 B D' U L2 D' U' B F2 U B F'	Cross skip kinda
87.	12.82	D' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F D' L' R D U' R' D' U' L2 F2 D' U2 B' U' B'
88.	15.27	L2 R U2 R' B' L' R' B2 U' L' U2 F' U2 B' D U B' D U2 F2 U' R' B' U F'
89.	19.77	U' B D R2 F D U R D' U R D' L2 R2 B L2 D U' L2 D B' F L2 F2 D2
90.	14.12	B F2 D2 U' R' F2 L R2 F D U R' D B2 L' R F' D' L' R D' R2 D2 B' F2
91.	17.26	U2 L R2 B R' U' B' U2 F R F' D U B2 F R2 U F D' B F2 L R' D2 R'
92.	16.38	B R2 U' L R2 U B2 L' R2 D2 B' F L R2 D' U' F R' D' U' L2 R2 D' B2 F'
93.	13.23	L R2 B F2 D' U' L R' U' L R' B2 F2 D' U' B' D L R D U2 L' R D2 U'
94.	14.30	R' F R2 U' B2 R D' U' B' F R U' B2 R2 F' U L' R D2 B R' B D2 U2 R2
95.	14.15	U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' R' F R2 D2 L' R U F D2 B U' L2 D2 U B R' U2 R D
96.	13.51	F L' U' L' F' L' F' L R' B2 F' R' U2 B' L B F L R F' L' R D2 U R'
97.	15.45	L' D' B2 F2 U L' D2 B D L D2 U' B2 F' L2 U L2 R' U B' F D' U2 L R2
98.	16.88	D' L' F L2 F2 L2 B R' U B L' R B2 F U2 R F U' B' L' F' L2 R2 D' U2
99.	13.57	U L2 B' L R2 B' L2 R B' D' F L B' F' R' B2 F U2 B2 F2 L' R' B F2 D
100.	15.80	D2 F2 U B2 F L2 R' B2 F' L' R F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L' B2 D U2 R B2 R' B'
101.	12.58	B L' R F2 R D' U2 B2 F L B2 R' D U' R' D2 L2 R2 U L' R2 U2 F2 L' R2
102.	11.62	B' F2 R' B L2 B' D2 F D F R2 B U' R2 D2 L R2 B' F' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2
103.	14.49	B2 L2 R B' L2 R D2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R B2 D B2 F' D' F' U' R D U B D2
104.	17.27	B2 F2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 U' B' D F R2 B2 R' D' R' D2 U' L2 R B R2 U2 B2 R'
105.	13.79	D U2 L2 U L' F2 D L' D2 L' D R2 B2 F2 L R D U' B F U L' B' U' R'
106.	14.00	U2 L' R2 D' U' B R2 D U2 L F' L' D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U B' F' U B F' U2 R'
107.	16.55	R' B' L2 F' L2 R' F R D2 U B' F2 L' B' R' F' D' U L R' F2 L' F' D2 U
108.	14.66	U2 B' F' L B' R2 D' U L U' B2 F L' R' F2 D' R B' F2 U R' D B' F2 U2
109.	14.58	D B' F R B' D' L2 U' F L2 R' D2 F2 L R2 U2 B' F' U' B2 R B D' B' F
110.	14.26	D' B R2 U R F U' L2 R2 D2 U2 L' R B2 L R B' F D' U L2 R' U' F L'
111.	13.28	L R' B' F2 L2 R2 D U L2 D' F' R F' R U F' L' B2 F D B2 L R2 B2 F
112.	17.45	D2 L2 F U2 F D' R2 B' F2 R2 B2 F U2 L R2 B F' L' D L B L2 B' F2 L
113.	17.40	F' U L' R2 D2 B' U F2 D2 F' L' B U' F D U' B2 F L F' D L B2 L' R'
114.	15.03	L' B R' F2 L B' D' U' B F L2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 L F2 U2 F' D L' F' L2 F
115.	14.50	L' R B2 F D2 B' F U F2 U L R' D2 U' L R2 D2 L' F L B F' L2 D' B2
116.	15.11	L2 F R' F' L2 U' B F' U R2 F2 D R2 D R D R2 U' L' F' L2 U2 B' F U'
117.	12.70	B2 R D U2 B2 R2 B F' L2 F2 R' D' U' B2 L R2 D' L' R D' F' L2 U2 F2 U'
118.	15.65	B' F L B F' D U' L D2 R' D' U' B' D2 R D2 R' F2 R2 U' L' U' L B2 F2
119.	12.59	D' U' B' F2 D2 U' R F2 U F L' R2 D' L2 R' B' F2 D B' L2 R U2 B2 L' R
120.	13.35	L D2 U2 L' U' F2 U' R' D' L' B' L R2 B D' U B L' R2 D' U L' R D F'
121.	14.46	R D' U L2 D2 U B U' B' U B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 U L2 R U' B2
122.	12.18	R' D' R' U2 L R' U B2 F L2 D' U2 B' F2 L B' L' D' F' L R' B F L2 B'
123.	14.71	D B' R U2 L' R2 B F2 R' B' L' D U' F2 D2 U B R D2 R B2 U R' U2 R2
124.	14.59	B2 F U' B F' R B2 L' R F R2 B L2 R' B F D U L' R' D' F L R' B
125.	16.33	R2 D2 U' B' D' U2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 U2 B' U B2 F' L D R2 B' R' U' B L' B
126.	13.07	F' U L' D U' R' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' U2 B' D2 U' L2 R2 F' R B' D' U L' R
127.	15.76	F' D2 B2 D L F' L2 D U2 L2 U L B2 F D2 B' D2 L B' D' B2 L2 R' B U2
128.	15.34	F R2 D2 U' F2 D L2 R U F' D2 B' F2 L' R D U' B L2 B2 D U R' D2 U'	Forced OLL skip fail
129.	13.02	L R2 F D2 B' R2 F U B' F' U B F' D2 R' U' B' F D F R' U L2 B F
130.	16.77	D2 U' F' U' B F L R D B' F2 L B2 F L2 F2 D U B F2 D2 R' D' B2 U'
131.	12.54	R2 D2 R' U2 L2 D' F R B2 R' F' R B F' L2 R' U2 F' U2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 R2
132.	19.61	B2 R2 F U F2 D2 B2 F' L2 R F' D U2 R B2 F U2 F' L' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2
133.	16.03	D L F2 R U L' R F2 L F2 L B F U L B2 F D2 U' B R D F D L'
134.	14.14	D' L' R2 B F D2 U B L' U R2 B F2 D2 L' R2 B D2 L D U B2 U2 L' R2
135.	14.01	L R2 D F D L' R D2 L D B' F' R D U B2 F' D U' B2 L B F D' F
136.	15.76	U B F' D2 B F' L R' F2 L2 U2 B' F' L' D U2 L' R F R2 D' U2 L2 R B'
137.	15.05	B D' L' R' U' L' R2 D' R U2 F2 L2 R2 B F D2 U' L' B' F L' R' U2 B2 D2
138.	14.39	D U2 L2 D' L' R' F U L2 R B2 R' D F2 D' U F2 L B F2 R D' B R D'
139.	11.73	R B' F2 D2 B L R2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 U B2 F L2 R B D' U' L' R D2 U R
140.	14.01	U R2 F' D2 U' R2 D2 U2 F D2 L R2 D2 U2 L' F' D' F' D U' L2 D2 L' D2 F'
141.	17.11	B2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 F' L2 B' F2 D R' U2 B' D2 L2 R U' R' D' F' L' R2 D' U2
142.	17.04	R' D' R B2 F U' B2 U2 B F2 L' R2 D' R U' L' B' R F' R D2 R2 U2 L' R2
143.	14.93	R2 D L R' B F2 L' R2 D2 B L' R F' R2 B L R F D' F' L R2 B' L2 R
144.	10.68	B R' U2 B2 F U R B' F2 L' F2 L' F2 U B' D2 L' B' L2 B F U R2 D B'
145.	12.64	D' U2 B' L' D L R D R U' F U' L2 D2 U' R D' U B R' F D' U2 R U
146.	14.36	L2 U' F' L2 F2 L2 F' U' B2 F' L' R U2 R2 D L2 D' U2 F D2 U F R2 U B
147.	11.83	D L' U B2 F' L' R U2 L R2 B2 F2 U' L' R2 B F' D2 B' F D2 U' R2 U2 F2
148.	11.81	U' B2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 B' L2 R' F U L R F' L2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U'
149.	13.37	B F2 R2 D2 U' R U L D2 L2 R B2 D2 U' R2 B2 F D' R2 D' F U2 B2 F U
150.	12.88	B' L' R' D L2 B F2 L2 B F L' R2 D' U' L R2 D2 B2 R' U' B2 D2 F2 D' U2
151.	16.41	L2 R' B L' R' D L' R2 B' U2 F' D L' U R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R U' L' B2 F L2
152.	12.51	B F' D B2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 R' U L2 R B2 F L' U' R2 B2 L' R D U F
153.	14.41	L2 D2 L2 U L' B2 F2 R D2 U' R2 B F' D L B' F R U' B2 F' R D2 F2 U'
154.	14.73	B2 F' L D U2 R2 D U L2 R D' L2 R' U2 L' D U R2 F' U' L2 B D U' B2
155.	9.98	D2 U L R' U2 L U' B L2 F' D2 L' R' D U2 L' R' D2 L2 B' D' U B F D
156.	12.10	L2 R' B' F D U2 F' U2 L R' F R B F' D' L2 D' B2 U' R' D L' U B L	PLL skip
157.	15.84	B2 F2 D2 U B' F2 U F L' R U2 L2 U' L2 R' B' L' R' B' F L' R F2 U2 F
158.	16.28	B' F2 D L' D2 U B2 D U2 L' D L' U' L2 R2 B F' D2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' B' L2
159.	16.45	L' R2 D L2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 B' F2 L' D U2 L2 R2 F' D' L' R' D2 U2 L R U'
160.	16.71	L2 D' F2 L' D' U B' D U' L2 R' D2 B' D' U L' F2 L R D2 F' L2 D U' R'
161.	14.52	B2 F2 L2 B2 F' L' R2 U' B2 F2 L R' D' R' B F U L2 D2 R' B2 F' L2 D2 R2
162.	13.62	D U2 B F R2 U2 L' R F' R2 B' F' L' R B D2 U' R F R' F' U' L U2 L'
163.	15.78	B U' F2 D L' B' F2 U' R U' L' D L2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 F U F2
164.	9.89	R2 U2 L2 U2 B D' B2 R' F' L D B' F2 R F2 D B2 U2 B' F2 R B' F' L' R2
165.	12.26	D' U L2 R F R B' U L2 R F2 L' F U' R' F2 U F' R' U' L R U' L R'
166.	14.01	D U L' F2 L2 R U2 B F' U' B2 F2 D' U B F D U' B2 U2 L2 R U' L B'
167.	15.05	D2 R2 D2 U' B' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 L R2 D L D' L' U' B' D2 L' R2 B2 U2 L'
168.	15.02	L B2 L' D' L2 B' U2 R D' U2 B F2 L2 R F' D2 U2 R' B2 F D2 U L R' B'
169.	13.80	D U F' D2 U B L U2 L R2 D U B L B2 F2 D' R2 D' U R2 D2 F L2 R2
170.	17.57	B D B F D' F L D2 U2 L R B2 F' D U L' R' U B2 F' D L' B' D' L'
171.	14.04	B2 L2 R' U B F' R U2 L' R B L' D' U' R D2 U L2 R2 B F' U2 L' B D2
172.	16.50	B2 L R D' U2 F L2 U' L R' U L R2 D' U2 B2 F U B' L2 R' D' B F R
173.	9.64	B2 F2 R' B F U B F D' U R D2 U B' L2 R B F2 U R B L2 R B' L'	Forced PLL skip
174.	13.92	R2 D U2 F' L2 R B F' R2 F L' U2 L D' L' R' B2 F2 R' D' U2 R' B L2 R2
175.	14.75	U' L2 B2 L' B D' F' D L' R2 U' B' R' U2 B' F D' U B' D U' L2 D2 U F
176.	13.01	U' B2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 B D2 F2 L2 F' D' U2 B2 F L2 R D U' B' F R2
177.	17.55	R2 U F D2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 R D U R' F U' L2 R' D' L' R' D2 L' B2
178.	18.13	D B L B' R' B2 L F' D2 U F R B' F' D' R2 B' F2 D F' D U B2 F' L2
179.	14.07	B' F' D' U' B D' U L' B2 F2 L' D U' F' L' R' B' F2 L R2 U' L2 B' L R
180.	19.07	F2 L R D2 B' F D U' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 D U' B' F D' U F' D' B F' L2 U2
181.	16.47	B' F2 L R2 B F D U' R U2 B L' R2 D' U L R B R' B' F R B' F2 U2
182.	15.27	L2 R B' L D' U L2 R' B F2 D2 L R B' F2 U R' U2 L' R B2 L2 R2 B F
183.	14.64	B F U L U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B F U' L2 U B F D2 U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F' R2
184.	16.62	L R' B F2 R' D2 U2 B F2 D U2 R' B' F D' U L B D2 U' F2 R F' L' F'
185.	14.57	L' R2 B2 D' L U2 L' R2 U B L' F' R2 D2 F L' R U' R2 B F2 L F2 U B'
186.	17.75	R2 B2 D' R2 F2 L D' F D L R2 U' R' U' R D' U' R U L' R U' L2 R2 F'
187.	14.02	B2 U' F2 D B F' L' R' B L B2 F2 R B' R U2 L' B' F2 U' B2 F2 D U F'
188.	19.14	F' L2 R' U R B' D U R' F2 D2 F2 D' U' L2 D' U' F2 R' D2 U2 B L D R2
189.	12.64	F L2 R' F' L' B2 F U F' D R2 F D2 F' D L2 D' B D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2
190.	17.11	F2 D2 L R2 U L2 D U B F' D2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U B F R B2 F2 L' F' D'
191.	16.20	B F2 D' U' R2 U2 L R B2 F D2 L' B' U' L' R' D U2 L2 R2 B2 R' D B' F'
192.	16.45	L R B F2 L2 R2 D U' R' B U R' D U2 L' D U L' F2 D B F D2 R B
193.	12.81	D' U F U2 L' R' U' F' L D2 U L' R B' F' L R' D L U2 R2 U2 F2 L R
194.	15.55	U' B2 F2 R D' U2 L2 U F' L R U F' D' U B2 U2 L' R U2 B' F2 L R2 B'
195.	13.53	D2 U F R2 B2 L' F L2 R' B D B L' D2 L R D2 R B' F2 R' U2 R' B' F'
196.	17.29	L D' U' B' D U' R B2 F2 L U2 B' F2 D L B' F' D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R' B2 F2
197.	12.99	D' R2 D R2 F2 U L' R2 F' U L2 D2 L R F U B2 F' L2 D2 B' F' L' R' U2
198.	12.96	R D' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 F' L R2 B2 F L R B2 D' F L U' F R' D B F U'
199.	19.49	D2 B2 R2 U B' F2 L2 R' F' D' U' R' D' U' R' D' U2 F2 R B' F2 R' D2 B2 R
200.	18.64	U2 L D' L' F2 U2 L2 U2 L R' D B' F D2 R' D U' L F2 L2 R B2 D F L
201.	14.97	L' D' L R2 B F2 D F D' L2 R2 D U R' B L' R' D2 U' R2 B' U2 L' D' U
202.	15.50	D' U' F' D' L R' B2 F2 L' F' U R' U' R B F' D U L' R2 B2 F D2 L R2
203.	14.18	R' U B2 F' L R2 U B L2 D U' R' D U' B U' R B F' D2 U R D' U2 B
204.	15.80	F L' F D2 L' D L R' B L' B U2 R' U R' D' B2 D B2 L' D2 F2 L F L'
205.	12.15	B F2 U' L' B R U2 B F' L' B L D' B2 L2 D U' F' U' L2 R' D U F' D
206.	12.47	L R' B U' B' R' D2 B' F D U2 B2 F' L' R F2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 R' D U F
207.	11.89	F' U2 B2 F2 D' L R' F U2 R2 B' F' R2 B F2 L2 R D2 U B' F R' B' L' R
208.	16.88	U2 B' D' U2 F D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 D2 L' F' U' F' L2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 D U
209.	14.20	D2 U' B D U2 L' R' B' D' U B' F D2 U2 R U B F2 U F D' L D' L2 R
210.	16.26	L2 R D' B' F' L2 F2 D F L2 U L2 R2 U2 R' D U2 B2 L' B L D' U' L R
211.	12.73	L' B2 F D U2 R2 F' D' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L R2 U2 B' F' D2
212.	12.24	L' D2 U2 F R D U2 B' D B D F' U' R D2 U2 L B' L2 U R2 D2 U B2 R
213.	14.75	F L' R' D U2 B' R2 U B' F U' L' F' R2 B L F2 D' R' B' F L B F' D
214.	15.38	B' F' R' D2 U' B2 F2 D' U' B2 L' R F' R2 D' L' R2 U2 B' F' L' R' D2 U' B'
215.	15.25	R' B2 F D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2 D U2 F D B2 R' F D U2 L' R2 U2 L2
216.	15.18	L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B F2 L' F' U L2 D U' R' B F' U L2 R D R2 D U2 B2 D'
217.	16.10	L2 R F' L B2 R B' F2 L R2 D2 B' R2 B2 L' F L2 R B F2 L' U' B F D'
218.	12.07	U L' R' B2 D2 B L2 F' L' R2 D2 B2 D L' R' U2 L' B L U2 L2 F' R' U2 B
219.	15.38	U B2 R D2 F D U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F D L' B2 F U' R2 F D' U L' R2 B
220.	13.62	L2 B2 R' U L' D' U B' F' L R2 B' F' D2 B L' D R2 F2 L U' L D' F L
221.	11.96	B U2 L B R' D' U2 L U2 R D' F R B' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D U2
222.	17.75	B D U B' F U' B2 F' L R2 B2 R' U F D2 L B F' D' R2 D2 U R B L
223.	15.89	B' F' U' B2 F U2 B U' B2 D U2 B' U2 L' R D U' B2 R B2 D2 U' F2 D U
224.	14.23	B2 U' B' F U' B F2 L D U B' F' U' L D' U2 R2 B D2 U' L' U' F2 L2 R2
225.	13.34	L U2 B2 R' F U2 L F R' D U2 F U' L' U2 B2 L' D' U' L' R2 U' L' R2 B
226.	15.24	F2 D2 L F D R2 B' F2 D' U' B' F L2 R2 B' F' L R2 F L' B2 L2 R2 D' B'
227.	10.82	B' R F2 D2 F2 L' R2 B F L' R2 D2 U' R U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R D' U2 L D2 R'
228.	15.08	B' F' L' B' F' D2 U2 L D2 U2 F' L B L' F' R2 D L' R F D' L' B2 F D2
229.	13.53	U2 L R2 D R2 D U F' D' U R D' L' R D F R B D B' F2 D2 U L2 U
230.	12.70	B2 U L2 U' L R2 B F L R B F2 R B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' B' D' F2 L2 R2 D2	AUFless PLL skip
231.	14.23	L D U L2 R2 F D' U2 L' B D' U2 B2 F' D U2 R B D2 B F' D' U2 B L2
232.	14.91	L R' D' U' B F2 R2 F D' L U' R2 B2 R' D' B' R2 B' D U B2 R' D U2 B
233.	17.89	B2 F' R D' R' B2 F2 U L B F' D2 U B F R F L R' B2 F' U' B' F' D
234.	12.83	L2 R' D2 B2 L' B' F L' B L' R F' L2 F' L' R2 F D2 U2 L' F D' U2 B2 F'
235.	14.02	B F2 R' F' U L2 R2 B F' L B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L R U' R B2 F U2 R' U
236.	16.47	F' L B' U L' R2 F2 R D' R' D U' L R F2 D U' F2 L2 R2 D U2 R' B F2
237.	14.90	R2 D F L D B2 F' U' R' F D U2 F L R2 U R D2 L B F D U L2 D'
238.	11.61	D2 U' F2 L' D' U2 L' R D' B' F' R' D' L U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 F'
239.	12.64	R' U' B2 D' U' F' L B D2 R' F2 L' R D2 F2 R D' L2 R' U' B2 F' D' R2 F
240.	18.50	B2 D U2 L2 B' R' U L' R2 D' L2 D' B' D U' L2 D L2 B F2 D R' B' U L2
241.	13.71	U' L R2 U F' U B2 R D' L' U' B F' L2 D2 U2 L R' D L D B' F2 U2 F'
242.	12.04	B U' B' L' R D2 F' R2 B' F' D' F2 D2 B' U' R D' R' D2 U' B' F U2 L' R'
243.	14.61	L R' B R2 D F' L2 R' F' L2 R2 F D2 U' R2 B2 F L' R D' U' L2 F D F2
244.	17.31	B' F L2 R' U' B L D' U L2 R B2 R' B2 U2 B F' L R2 U L R B L2 U
245.	14.26	L2 U' R B2 F2 R U2 B D' F2 L2 F2 L R D' B' L B2 F D' R2 D' U2 F U
246.	13.00	B' D2 L R2 B' L' R' F2 L2 R F' D2 U L2 B R F U' B F U R' D U' B2
247.	16.99	U' L2 R B2 L D2 U L R2 D2 U B2 F D' B F L' D2 U R D2 U2 B' L F2
248.	13.35	L2 D R' U' F2 R U R2 F2 L2 R' F U B2 F' R D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L' R2
249.	16.55	F R2 B F2 R2 D U F' L B' F' R B' D' U2 R B' U' B2 U2 L B2 F2 L' R2
250.	13.84	R F2 D' F2 L F' D2 U2 R B2 D U B F' D L R2 F R2 D2 U2 L U' L' R'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 16, 2010)

29.28 and 29.11 PLL time attack. First two sub-30s 
Timed with competitionstyle (stackmat and with picking up cube).


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2010)

3x3 PB ?!?!

10.88, (10.69), 13.03, (16.02), 12.02, 12.70, 12.74, 11.55, 11.49, 12.87, 12.86, 11.09 => 12.12 (σ = 0.77)

(Got my Lubix Guhong )


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 17, 2010)

Been doing a few megaminx solves. Did 13 tonight and got

2:01.40, 1:54.06, 1:49.86, 2:07.09, 2:01.53, (1:49.30), 1:50.31, (2:29.58), 1:55.55, 2:07.25, 2:12.11, 2:04.80 = *2:00.40*

So close. I'll get it tomorrow (hopefully in my first 12 solves)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2010)

number of times: 300/300
best time: 9.95 [NL]
best avg100: 13.04 (σ = 1.30) <- PB by a bunch
session avg: 13.36 (σ = 1.79)


Spoiler



14.73, 13.88, 14.41, 14.13, 16.73, 11.75, 13.29, 12.89, 14.13, 12.87, 12.07, 13.19, 12.97, 14.33, 10.61, 15.65, 10.31, 12.21, 12.93, 13.12, 28.03, 15.06, 11.48, 11.63, 13.98, 14.18, 11.99, 11.65, 13.85, 13.80, 14.15, 14.20, 11.23, 11.90, 13.33, 13.92, 14.00, 14.88, 11.76, 16.50, 12.37, 13.82[PLL skip], 13.44, 15.90, 11.97, 13.56, 13.90, 11.25, 14.22, 18.47, 17.37, 12.75, 13.98, 11.14, 15.14, 13.78, 14.13, 14.67, 13.50, 13.23, 15.54, 13.49, 12.90, 12.29, 13.82, 13.98, 13.11, 13.31, 13.10, 11.35[PLL skip], 13.05, 15.24, 14.18, 14.30, 13.20, 12.18, 15.85, 13.64, 10.88, 10.69, 13.03, 16.02, 12.02, 12.70, 12.74, 11.55, 11.49, 12.87, 12.86, 11.09, 11.65, 22.79, 13.12, 13.37, 13.54, 13.63[PLL skip], 12.12, 13.63, 16.39, 16.26, 14.21, 14.10, 10.89, 17.44, 12.21, 13.06, 13.39, 16.18, 16.19, 12.44, 13.61, 14.05, 14.66, 12.06, 14.32, 13.92, 12.46, 12.94, 13.09, 15.10+, 10.18, 11.45, 12.74, 10.74, 13.08, 13.39, 12.85, 12.10, 13.27, 13.54, 11.41, 11.67, 9.95, 14.30, 15.00, 12.98, 12.09, 13.29, 12.84, 12.54, 12.09, 12.03, 10.42, 14.31, 11.43, 14.66, 13.27, 11.54, 14.37, 13.82, 14.01, 12.40, 12.64, 12.25, 14.66, 13.95, 12.76, 12.56, 13.13, 12.82, 13.79, 14.69, 14.36, 13.74, 11.54, 13.20, 12.20, 12.92, 11.44, 12.66, 11.25, 10.44, 14.78, 13.10, 14.90, 14.33, 10.31, 16.22, 12.96, 15.42, 14.67, 12.21, 12.30, 12.73, 10.51, 13.01, 13.67, 12.61, 14.54, 16.16, 13.41, 15.26, 13.81, 12.14, 12.28, 13.54, 16.56, 11.26, 13.02, 12.48, 13.73, 12.50, 13.57, 14.17, 14.56, 13.38, 12.10, 12.11, 13.01, 12.47, 13.02, 14.82, 15.00, 14.12, 12.94, 13.99, 10.27, 12.89, 13.95, 12.85, 13.09, 13.22, 12.33, 13.61, 12.02, 15.25, 13.41, 12.38, 13.19, 15.34, 12.19, 12.96, 12.93, 12.51, 14.33+, 11.86[OLL skip], 11.97, 11.44, 12.83, 13.63, 13.54, 11.36, 13.49, 11.63, 12.82, 12.59, 31.09, 13.22, 12.95, 11.52, 11.26, 12.81, 13.50, 15.91, 14.35, 14.81, 13.73, 13.62, 12.27, 11.62, 13.78, 11.21, 12.53, 16.28, 14.98, 11.88, 12.05, 12.33, 13.61+, 11.62, 12.32, 15.19, 15.84, 15.30, 15.89, 14.09, 15.85, 13.18, 11.68, 13.71, 13.52, 14.09, 14.40, 12.40, 14.56, 12.38, 13.23, 19.81, 13.85, 14.79, 11.94, 11.62, 13.66, 13.29, 11.92, 10.98, 14.02, 11.91, 13.15, 10.09



EDIT: Got a 16.49 after that for a 13.37 avg301


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 17, 2010)

OH avg of 100 with pure blockbuilding. Slow turned until the last 5. f2l is still inefficient, but I guess that's a good thing. 

17.10, 16.88, 18.82, 19.97, 15.75, 17.41, 19.44, 19.52, 14.48, 19.39, 20.29, 19.74, 15.73, 16.16, 17.94, 15.44, 16.66, 18.36, 20.49, 18.23, 17.75, 18.52, 20.62, 19.14, 17.32, 16.19, 18.34, 16.39, 18.23, 18.83, 17.00, 17.30, 17.29, 19.51, 19.23, 17.32, 15.77, 17.26, 19.51, 19.96, 18.06, 16.39, 17.62, 18.54, 13.98, 19.83, 20.00, 20.14, 16.07, 17.30, 15.31, 16.64, 19.71, 19.41, 15.39, 19.53, 15.92, 20.21, 17.63, 19.62, 18.94, 19.85, 19.03, 19.82, 19.59, 15.92, 17.27, 20.62, 17.59, 16.50, 22.44, 19.70, 17.36, 18.38, 16.76, 15.12, 16.93, 20.84, 14.92, 18.82, 17.63, 19.45, 17.40, 16.65, 17.79, 17.42, 19.18, 17.66, 18.29, 17.16, 17.65, 18.85, 19.03, 18.58, 18.40, 16.47, 13.93, 18.00, 11.38, 9.37

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.37
worst time: 22.44

current avg5: 13.93 (σ = 2.08)
best avg5: 13.93 (σ = 2.08)

current avg12: 16.87 (σ = 2.28)
best avg12: 16.87 (σ = 2.28)

current avg100: 17.87 (σ = 1.73)
best avg100: 17.87 (σ = 1.73)


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 17, 2010)

2gen pb

best time: 3.46
worst time: 9.48

current avg5: 5.32 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 5.32 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 6.05 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 6.05 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 6.05 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 6.12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 6.05
1. 5.69 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R'
2. 7.61 R U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U R U' R U' R U R U' R U2 R U' R
3. 6.98 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R U R U' R2 U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2
4. (3.46) R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U' R U2 R' U R
5. (9.48) U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U2
6. 5.78 R U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U R' U R
7. 6.60 U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U
8. 5.71 R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R
9. 5.47 R' U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R U2 R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U R U R
10. 7.26 R U' R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R U' R U R2 U' R U R2 U R' U' R U' R'
11. 4.58 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U2
12. 4.79 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R



I had so many skips though


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 17, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2
4.10 avg100
Goal: sub-4 official average by the end of January, or the end of the year.


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Nov 17, 2010)

22.28, 18.23, 18.28, 18.26, 16.57 Standard Deviation 0.02 

Hello, btw. Been lurking for a while now.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 17, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.97
1. 8.51 D2 R L' B' L2 R2 D2 R2 U R D2 U' B' F D' F U2 L B D F U R2 L2 B
2. 9.32 D2 U B2 R' L' U D2 B' R B2 D2 R' B' U R2 F2 R' F' L' D' U B R' B2 L
3. 8.16 R D2 B' D' B R U B F' L2 U D' F' R B' L2 F D' L F2 U2 L U2 D R'
4. (6.96) B U F D F B2 L2 D2 R' F' R U2 L2 D2 B F U R2 F' R2 U L2 D' R U'
5. (DNF) R L D R' U' B2 L2 B U' B' R' L2 U D F' R2 U2 D' F R' B' D2 R2 B2 R2
6. 9.14 D2 F R' F L D B R U2 B F2 D L' F' U2 B2 R2 D U F' L' R F2 U F'
7. 9.71 R F2 D B2 R L' U2 D B D2 R' D2 R B U R U F2 R2 F' L D2 U' R' U'
8. 8.61 L2 D2 U' B2 F D2 R U2 L2 U2 D' R L2 D L D' F2 D' F R D2 U' R' U' D
9. 8.00 L' F2 L2 D R' B' U2 B2 D B F2 U L2 R2 F' D2 L B L2 U D R F2 L F2
10. 9.16 D2 F' L' U2 B' D F2 U' D L U R2 D R2 D B2 R F D F' D R2 F' U2 R'
11. 10.70 U B R' F' D F2 R U2 R D' U R B' D2 F' D' B2 U2 B' D B' D2 B' F2 R2
12. 8.38 R' B' D' R' L U F' D U' L R F' B D2 L' U L F L F' B2 U2 R B' L


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!  6.96 OLL skip.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 17, 2010)

How do you go from 9.47 to 8.97?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd already done a 9.35 before. Then today I had a 9.29 (?) avg12 and one 11 and one 10 to roll. I thought I'd screw up but my next two solves were 10.70 and 8.38 
Almost all solves had really nice LLs btw. (many Wide-Antisunes or 6 movers.)

Here is a screenshot of the session 


Spoiler


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> How do you go from 9.47 to 8.97?


 
-0.5


----------



## Shortey (Nov 17, 2010)

lolwatnowai


----------



## Escher (Nov 17, 2010)

Conny <3


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 17, 2010)

PB 5x5 a5: 2:12.00


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 17, 2010)

New 3x3PB 8.18  i is happys 
and it's on video  his res 
scramble.

B R U' R' D' F' D L D L2 F U' R D F' U F U L B' R' F' L U F2



Spoiler


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2010)

Triangular Francisco 

19.39 16.26 16.54 (15.97) 20.21 19.42 (23.94) 19.10 18.27 21.79 19.24 19.04 => 18.93


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 18, 2010)

2x2 avg5: 2.31


Spoiler



Session average: 2.31
1. 2.36 F U' F2 R' U R2 F' R U 
2. (3.10) R' F' R U2 F R2 F2 U F' U2 
3. 2.19 F R F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F 
4. (1.54) U2 F2 U F2 U' R2 
5. 2.39 F U' F R2 U2 R' U F' U2


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 18, 2010)

I just finished eating so I wasn't really warmed up, and I just started cubing.
Low/mid 14 average of 12 (not good), and along comes a...

*LL SKIP!!?*

[8:28:59 PM] W.E.B. IV: I thought 'PLL Skip!', followed by 'Wait, I didn't even do OLL!' and it happened while realizing that I was near the end of 8 seconds when it happened... my hand FLEW to the spacebar. XD *9.16* =D.

If I was actually doing great at the time I would have had an 8, but nevertheless it's fast. Not close to my PB, but still one of my fastest solves ever.

I'M HAPPY I'M HAPPY THIS MIGHT BE MY 4TH LL SKIP EVER AND IT'S BEEN SO LONG SINCE THE 3RD.

LL SKIPS.

Yeah.

EDIT: Completely forgot: B F' D2 L' R2 D2 L B2 F' U' B2 L2 B' D' U' L' R2 D B U' B D' U' L R cross on top.

I've tried several times to find the LL skip, but I haven't. Anyone want to try?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 18, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Stackmat 2x2
> 4.10 avg100
> Goal: sub-4 official average by the end of January, or the end of the year.


 
Is that a challange? D=<


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 18, 2010)

Sure

I haven't practiced OH in a while, because my cube is gone. So today I decided to attempt to find another cube that could be decent. Didn't find anything. Decided to try out old 2h main guhong. It locks up way too much during OH and feels gummy(?) at times. anyway, extremely lucky solves got me a PB average of 5. I don't even want to think of what this could be with my regular OH cube  ... (2 PLL skips)

*25.41 avg5*
29.65	F2 L' B' R U B U2 F2 R U L R2 B' D' L' D2 U' L' R' B D L' R' D' R2
22.80	U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L' B2 L2 U L2 B' R D2 U L2 R F2 D' L2 R2 D R' D R B'
(22.35)	B L' R' B' F2 U' B2 F' D2 B D' F2 L2 B L U2 L2 B2 L' R F2 D F2 L F
23.78	F2 D U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F L' B2 R B F' L2 R2 U' L' D2 U L' R' D B L U'
(31.45)	L U B F L' R' B L' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' B' D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B F' D2

Two solves later I had a 25.18. If that replaced 31.45, it'd be a 23.92 avg5


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 18, 2010)

OH avg 12:
Statistics for 11-18-2010 15:20:53

Average: 15.90
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 12.87
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1. 14.93 B' D2 B L2 R2 U2 B' U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' U' B' F D' U F U L' R' D' U'
2. (12.87) F D2 U' B2 F D L' U2 L' R2 D2 B' L' R2 D2 B L2 R B2 F' R U2 L B2 F'
3. 14.99 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D U R2 D2 L R2 F2 R B' F D B2 F R U2 B' L' U F' L
4. 16.93 D U2 L2 R' D U B' U' F U' F U' L R F2 R' B D' L U2 B L2 D L2 R2
5. 14.38 D R2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U R' B2 F2 D' U2 R F D2 B2 D2 B2 F R' D2 F' U'
6. (DNF) R' B2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 U' L2 D U R' B L D F D2 U B2 F L' U B F2 L2
7. 18.32 L R' D2 U2 B F2 L B L2 R B F U' F2 R D2 B2 L D B L2 R' B2 L' U2
8. 14.56 B' U2 R D U B D' B U B2 F' D' U' L' D' U2 L' R' D' U L R' D' U2 R'
9. 15.14 D' U' L B F' L2 F2 L B2 D U2 L' R F L' R' B F2 R' U B' F' L' B' U2
10. 17.11 U B D U2 L' R U B' F2 U2 F2 R' F L B F' L B D2 R B D' R2 U' B'
11. 17.26 B F D' R2 B2 R2 F R' D U B L' R' B F' L2 D2 U F' D L' U R' B' F'
12. 15.36 L2 B2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' D2 U' L2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 U' R' U' R'
best avg5:14.77...0.01sec to WR


----------



## d521yts (Nov 18, 2010)

Single personal best solve
28.62 XD


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 18, 2010)

Pen flipping avg 5 PB:
(0.93), 0.83, 0.86, (0.80), 0.91 = 0.87
And it was on video!
Also, PB single: 0.71


----------



## speedcubingmasster96 (Nov 18, 2010)

Statistics for 11-18-2010 13:02:36

Average: 8.93
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 7.53
Worst Time: 10.39
Individual Times:
1.	10.34	R2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 D' F B L D F' D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U D B2 D'
2.	(7.53)	U R2 D L' B2 L U2 L2 U F' L F2 B2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2
3.	8.42	L U D' R F2 R2 F' L D' L2 F D2 B2 R2 U F2 D R2 D L2 U'
4.	(10.39)	U2 L' D2 F U2 D F R2 B' U R' B D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B2
5.	9.07	F U D2 B2 L F2 B D2 F U' L U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2
6.	9.79	U2 R L' B L2 F2 L2 B2 U F' L B2 U D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2
7.	9.30	R2 B' L' B L2 D B2 L2 F' R F2 L2 U D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2
8.	8.36	U B' R B D2 R' U' L U' D' L' D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U'
9.	8.75	U R' B L B R' D' R' F D L' B R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U D R2 U
10.	7.58	F U2 D' R D2 R B2 R D B' R' D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 L2
11.	8.40	F2 R D2 F U2 L D2 L2 F R L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2
12.	9.27	R D' B' D2 F U' L' D' F R' D' L U R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2

CN 

EDIT: i just rolled the 10 

Statistics for 11-18-2010 13:04:29

Average: 8.86
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 7.53
Worst Time: 10.39
Individual Times:
1.	(7.53)	U R2 D L' B2 L U2 L2 U F' L F2 B2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2
2.	8.42	L U D' R F2 R2 F' L D' L2 F D2 B2 R2 U F2 D R2 D L2 U'
3.	(10.39)	U2 L' D2 F U2 D F R2 B' U R' B D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B2
4.	9.07	F U D2 B2 L F2 B D2 F U' L U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2
5.	9.79	U2 R L' B L2 F2 L2 B2 U F' L B2 U D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2
6.	9.30	R2 B' L' B L2 D B2 L2 F' R F2 L2 U D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2
7.	8.36	U B' R B D2 R' U' L U' D' L' D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U'
8.	8.75	U R' B L B R' D' R' F D L' B R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U D R2 U
9.	7.58	F U2 D' R D2 R B2 R D B' R' D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 L2
10.	8.40	F2 R D2 F U2 L D2 L2 F R L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2
11.	9.27	R D' B' D2 F U' L' D' F R' D' L U R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2
12.	9.70	U2 D2 L2 D L2 B R2 B2 U2 R D' L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2

sry corny


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 18, 2010)

2H 3x3x3: Sub 19 avg100.

I really messed up the last third of the average but I'm happy. 



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.05
worst time: 36.39

best avg5: 16.16 (σ = 1.14)

best avg12: 17.55 (σ = 1.20)

best avg100: 18.95 (σ = 1.92)


----------



## Rimuel (Nov 18, 2010)

Today I got 27.44s using the Roux Method + 2LCOLL (If that's what it's supposed to be called-- Orient corners, then permute). I learned the Roux about 6-7 days ago. So I'm quite enlightened .


----------



## EricReese (Nov 18, 2010)

Finally got my first sub 30 avg.

Session average: 29.78
1. (23.62) F' D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F' B' D2 U B2 F' L' R F R2 B R L B F2 R' F'
2. 28.50 R2 L' B U2 L' R U' L R' F' U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' F2 B' R U D2 R F D B2
3. 31.59 B2 F L2 D B2 L' B2 L F R2 U B U L2 U2 F2 L2 U D R2 U R' D2 F' D
4. 28.36 R' B' D R U2 R' D L' U F U F' B L D R2 F2 R B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' F'
5. (36.45) B F' L D' L2 D2 U L' F R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' F R B2 U' F L D R' F2
6. 24.60 D2 U' B U B2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U2 F B U L2 B' R L' F U' D2 B' L U' B
7. 28.02 U B2 D' B2 R' L' D R' F' R' F2 L2 R U' B' D U2 L' R2 D' U' F2 B' U L'
8. 31.92 R2 B2 D' L D' F D B2 U2 D B R' D2 B' L' D' U F2 B2 D B' U2 F2 D' F'
9. 31.15 L2 D' R B L F' L' B' F' D2 F2 B U L B R L F B L2 F' L U F2 B2
10. 29.61 B U L2 U2 L' D' L F2 D R2 U' R D' L2 F2 D' L D2 U' F2 R2 D' F' L U'
11. 31.16 U2 D' F2 B' L2 U2 B' L D R U' D' B L2 B2 L F2 D2 F B L' D' B2 U2 F
12. 32.86 R B2 R' L U L' U D' R2 B' F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R F' U B' R U R2 B2 R2


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 18, 2010)

Average of 12: 3.55
2x2


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.09
1. 1.90 R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 
2. (1.24) F' R' F2 U R2 F' U' R2 
3. 1.93 U' R2 U F' R F R U' 
4. 2.05 U R2 U F R U2 F' R F' U' 
5. (2.80) R2 U R U F2 R F2 U' 
6. 2.70 F' R2 F' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F U' 
7. 2.31 U2 F R F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
8. 2.38 F' R F' U R2 F' R F U' 
9. 1.39 U F' R F2 U2 R2 F' U' 
10. 2.76 U2 F' R U' R' U2 R' U2 F R' 
11. 1.93 R U2 R2 F U' R2 F U 
12. 1.54 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 

Practising one-look 2x2. Going for WR.
See if you can find the better solution for no.2, I was pleased when I realised what it would be without needing to actually inspect it.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 18, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.91
1. 9.35 R F R' B L' R2 D U L U F' B U2 R' F' B' D2 L' U2 D' B D' R' D F'
2. 9.26 F D U' F' R' B D U2 R2 B2 F D2 R' B' D F' U2 R U2 L R2 U2 L2 U' L2
3. 9.30 R2 F' U2 B F' L' D L' R U' R' U' R2 B' D' R D' U2 R F U2 D F' D' F
4. 9.54 D U' F' R' D R F' L2 F D' R' L2 U R B' F' L' F U2 F L' D F' D' F
5. (7.82) B2 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 F' R2 F' R U' B L F' B U R' B F D L' B D F2
6. 9.31 F2 U F U' B R2 B' U' B' U' B D' F' B2 L2 D' U L2 D2 R2 L U B2 D' B2
7. 8.78 F' U B' L2 U' D' R' D2 R U' D F B D2 U R B U2 F2 L2 D' U' F2 U' D'
8. 7.83 R2 F' L2 F D R2 B' U D R' D' L2 R D2 L' B2 D2 B' L F2 L2 F' R2 U2 F
9. 7.87 D R L2 U D F2 L2 R' B' F R' L2 D B' L R F' B2 D' L2 U' R2 D F2 D'
10. (11.62) D' U B' F2 R' L2 F D L2 D' L2 D' F R' F R F2 R' U2 B D U2 L' B' D2
11. 7.97 B' R2 D2 F D L2 B L2 U2 F' B2 L2 F R B' F2 U2 D2 F2 D2 F' R' L F2 L2
12. 9.86 F2 L' F R U' D R B D' U B F D B' R2 F B' R L2 F2 L R B L R2 

2 PLL skips in there ^^

COMING FOR YOU CONNY!


----------



## joey (Nov 18, 2010)

You should do "long" non-optimal scrambles for 2x2.

Plus make a video at some point 

Or do a long write up like you have been for F2L.

Or come to Manchester.


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2010)

joey said:


> You should do "long" non-optimal scrambles for 2x2.
> 
> Plus make a video at some point
> 
> ...


 
a) Yeah you're right, it's definitely affecting my judgement before inspection, even if I don't want it to.
b) When I'm back in Sheffield I'll have a good cam, I'll upload at least sub 2.5 if not sub 2.
c) I'm still improving my prediction method and learning a few things... I'll write it up (maybe make a vid too) when I can.
d) Ya i'll do that for Joey Gouly Open


----------



## Owen (Nov 18, 2010)

Pyraminx:

1. 8.42 U L U R' B U' R B r u'
2. (10.67) R L' R U L U R' U' l b'
3. (7.26) L R' B' R' L R B r
4. 8.44 U B L' B' U B R' U B r' b'
5. 9.30 B' R' B R' U' R l' r b u' 

Also got a 5.07 single earlier.


----------



## d521yts (Nov 18, 2010)

my F2l is slowing getting better 
and i need to learn 13 more PLL's


----------



## Elliot (Nov 18, 2010)

13.03 Non-lucky OH Single (personal best)

This was the first solve of my round 57 average in the racing to sub-20 thread. 

Scramble: B' R B2 D2 R' F2 D' F R2 D' B' F' L' U2 B' L R' U'

Solution:
y2 U' R D R 
U' R U' R'
y R U R'
U' z U R' U'
z' y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U f R U R' U' f'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

50 Moves = 3.84 tps

Two-look OLL .


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2010)

7.63 NL 3x3 single . My second 7.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 19, 2010)

Average of 5 and average of 12 PBs.

Average of 5: 18.44
1. 18.99 U' R L F R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F' D R' F D2 U2 L2 R' D R2 L' U' F' L' D' 
2. (21.32) R' F' U R2 U2 R F' B L B' R2 L' B' U2 L B' F R2 L B' R2 B2 L B' U' 
3. 16.49 R B' F R' F' R' B2 D2 R2 L2 D R' L' B' L R' D' R2 U B R2 B' D' B2 F' 
4. 19.85 B F' L D U2 B R B2 R D U2 B' L2 F U D' L R2 U B L2 R B2 L U 
5. (15.02) R U L R B U2 R' D' F2 U2 B D' U' R' U L B2 L2 U' L' U2 R' U2 D2 L' 

Average of 12: 20.13
1. 21.32 R' F' U R2 U2 R F' B L B' R2 L' B' U2 L B' F R2 L B' R2 B2 L B' U' 
2. 16.49 R B' F R' F' R' B2 D2 R2 L2 D R' L' B' L R' D' R2 U B R2 B' D' B2 F' 
3. 19.85 B F' L D U2 B R B2 R D U2 B' L2 F U D' L R2 U B L2 R B2 L U 
4. (15.02) R U L R B U2 R' D' F2 U2 B D' U' R' U L B2 L2 U' L' U2 R' U2 D2 L' 
5. 19.45 B' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 D F B' U' D' R' F' B L D B' U' B' L' R' 
6. 24.06 U2 L' D L F L D F' U2 B' D' L R' U' D' B D' B D' F' B2 R2 L2 F R2 
7. 17.19 U' F' R' F U2 L2 D B F U D2 B L2 R B' D F L' F R2 L' D' R' F D' 
8. 21.19 B' F2 L' F' D F L' F2 U2 L' U' B L' F B D' B' U' R B' R2 D' U' B F' 
9. 23.47 U F D L2 B' F2 U2 B U B R B2 F2 U D2 R2 F2 B2 R B' R D' F2 B' U2 
10. (25.57) R2 U' B' R B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D B' U' L B2 L2 D2 R2 F B2 D B2 L B' L2 U' 
11. 19.58 D' B2 L' F2 D' R' B F L' F U2 D2 R2 L' F R F R U D2 B' F2 U L2 R2 
12. 18.72 L2 B2 R D' F' B L U2 R2 L F R' F2 U2 L' F U F L' D' U' L' F' L' B'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 19, 2010)

YESSS. 

16.29, 16.86[wtf? such a slow solve], 16.89, 17.57, 20.77, 15.37, 15.47, 15.05, 16.58, 18.57, 16.43, 18.96 = 16.90 Average of 12

my pb is 16.03 but that had 2 skips in it, been trying to sub17 ever since i did 400 solves a week ago (got my pb in there). only my 2nd ever sub 17 and i'm glad i did it in an average of 12 session, not an average of 400 session 

all nonlucky


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 19, 2010)

I solved my first 7x7 (without help) today that my (ex) math teacher gave me. It's actually made me like big cubes a lot so now I want to get more.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2010)

The revelation that is zeroing made me switch to fridrich (from petrus). 23.49 avg 100 using colour neutral and not many f2l tricks. Basically two look OLL for now because my OLL recog is appalling. 

Also, I suppose this is an achievement of sorts, I made my fingers bleed from cubing today. Never had that before.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 19, 2010)

3x3 PB average of 5: 12.35
Lost the scrambles have video so it all works out in the end. 
Average of 5: 12.35
(10.72 PLL skip), (14.51), 10.78, 13.44, 12.83


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2010)

Got an LL skip  Time was 8.25.

Scramble: B U R' B2 R2 D F R2 B F2 R D B2 R' F R L B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 

Cross: x' z U L x U R' U2 R U2
F2L1: z2 y' R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L2: U2 L' U L U y' R' U R
F2L3: y' R' U R U2 R' U R
F2L4: U2 y' R' U R y' U2 R U R' U'

42 moves / 8.25 = 5.09 tps


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 19, 2010)

rickcube said:


> 3x3 PB average of 5: 12.35
> Lost the scrambles have video so it all works out in the end.
> Average of 5: 12.35
> (10.72 PLL skip), (14.51), 10.78, 13.44, 12.83



Is that an Alpha 2? Best cube ever.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 19, 2010)

Have a sprained wrist but am doing slow turning f2l, and it's my dominant hand . Pushing through it. Haven't done f2l timing in a while.

11.46, 11.66, 7.37, 9.20, 9.76, 9.43, 10.33, 10.68, 9.47, 12.32, 8.50, 10.09, 9.39, 7.87 
number of times: 14/14
best time: 7.37
worst time: 12.32

current avg5: 9.33 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 9.33 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 9.47 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 9.47 (σ = 0.79)

session avg: 9.82 (σ = 1.06)
session mean: 9.82


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 19, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Is that an Alpha 2? Best cube ever.


Yes. Favorite cube.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2010)

best avg5: 10.83 (σ = 0.36) I think PB
(10.03), 10.60, (13.79), 10.55, 11.33

best avg12: 12.12 (σ = 1.02) ties the PB :|
(10.03), 10.60, (13.79), 10.55, 11.33, 13.76, 12.69, 11.77[OLL skip], 13.30, 12.80, 11.97, 12.40


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Got an LL skip  Time was 8.25.
> 
> Scramble: B U R' B2 R2 D F R2 B F2 R D B2 R' F R L B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2
> 
> ...



nice O:


----------



## Kian (Nov 19, 2010)

59.76 Avg of 12: 59.89, 55.33, 1:06.68, 1:02.77, 55.34, (52.96), 1:02.64, 56.14, 55.57, 1:02.34, (1:14.33), 1:00.76

Whoa.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 19, 2010)

Avg. of 12: *19.38*
With 3 counting 21s. So close to PB.

1.	17.26	D' U R D2 B' L R B' F R B2 D2 U' B' F' U L B' F L2 D U2 L' U2 R'
2.	19.24	D U' R' B F D2 L B2 F2 D L R F2 D' B2 F' L2 R2 D' U F2 D' L' D2 F'
3.	(26.33)	L' R' B F' L F U' L' R F L2 D' L D F' R D' U L2 R2 B F L' D U'
4.	19.07	B F L2 F U2 L D U F2 L D' U L D' B D2 L' F R2 D R2 D2 F' D' U2
5.	19.14	F L2 R2 B' F2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' L R' B' F D' U L' R2 D U2 R2 U'
6.	21.77	D U B2 F' D' U2 B L2 D' U B' L D U2 B2 F' D' U B2 F2 U2 B' F2 L' R2
7.	17.27	D' U' B L D2 U' R2 B D U2 L R U2 B' F' R' B2 R' F2 L F' L R' U2 R2
8.	18.87	R F2 L R2 B2 D U' R' F R U2 F' D F2 D U B' D' U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 U2
9.	21.50	L R' D2 F2 R U' R B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 F R' F' D2 U2 L B' F' D2 R
10.	21.76	F D2 U R B F D2 U F2 L2 R D' F' R D2 F D U2 B F2 U2 L' B2 F2 R'
11.	17.96	B F' L2 D2 U' R D' U' B2 F2 L U' L F D' U2 L' R U' B2 L F' L D U'
12.	(15.49)	R2 B D' U L' R2 D U L2 B2 F2 D U' B F2 L' U L' R2 D U2 B F L D2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Spoiler











Later turned this into an 11.02 avg100. Would've been sub 11, if not for the counting 16s and 17s and 18s.


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> The revelation that is zeroing made me switch to fridrich (from petrus). 23.49 avg 100 using colour neutral and not many f2l tricks. Basically two look OLL for now because my OLL recog is appalling.
> 
> Also, I suppose this is an achievement of sorts, I made my fingers *bleed* from cubing today. Never had that before.


 
Are you sure it's not just pizza?


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 19, 2010)

Average of 12: 8.47
1. (7.50) R2 D F U2 R B2 U' D L' R2 U B' D2 F D2 B D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 B U' B2 
2. 8.54 R L' D U2 B L2 R D' L' F D2 L U L D' R2 F U B F L' R2 B L2 B' 
3. 8.94 R D B L F R D' B L2 F2 U' B F' L2 R2 B D L U F' D2 R' U2 D2 F' 
4. 8.29 L' R' F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 U D' L2 F2 R' D2 U' L' U' F' B2 D2 U2 
5. 8.32 B2 L2 B2 U' L F' R B2 U F B D U L' U D L U' R F' D R' F' U' R 
6. 8.08 F L2 B2 L R' U' D' R2 L D F' B' L B L2 B R' D R' D2 F2 B2 L' F' B' 
7. 9.60 U B2 D' B F2 R' F B' U' R' F R' D F B2 R L2 U2 D2 R' D2 B U2 B' F2 
8. 7.89 F2 U R2 L U2 D R F2 L R F' B' D' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' F D' L R2 
9. 7.70 L' F' D' B R L U R2 B U2 R' U2 R U L R B2 L2 F R2 L U' F2 R2 B' 
10. (13.84) F' R2 D2 L2 F2 L' F B2 R' D F' B' D' F2 D L D2 L2 F' D U F2 R U B' 
11. 9.14 B F2 R U R' L' B' L D' U' F' U' F' L D' L' R B' U' F2 L' U2 F R U 
12. 8.21 D L2 D' U2 L U2 F' L B F U2 B' D2 L' D' U' B L R U' B R' F' B2 L' 

Lingyun, all NL solves


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 19, 2010)

<M,U>

2.16, 2.35, 1.35, 2.43, 2.13, 1.51, 2.22, (4.71), (1.33), 3.44, 2.72, 2.82

2.31 avg12
1.96 avg5

UWR?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> <M,U>
> 
> 2.16, 2.35, 1.35, 2.43, 2.13, 1.51, 2.22, (4.71), (1.33), 3.44, 2.72, 2.82
> 
> ...


 
****

That's insane.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 19, 2010)

7.02 single solve. Huge PB with OLL skip.

Scramble, solution and everything else is in the description.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> 7.02 single solve. Huge PB with OLL skip.
> 
> Scramble, solution and everything else is in the description.



Wow sub W---Oh yeah... Still really fast though


----------



## theace (Nov 19, 2010)

New OH PB!

27.00 OLL Skip (UNR)
29.10 Non Lucky
47.81 Avg of 12

That puts me at 10th place unofficially. I gotta get to sub 45 before the Mumbai Open!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 10.00
1. 8.87 R2 D F R2 D B2 U2 D2 F2 L F2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 B' U' B' F' D2 R' 
2. 9.93 F2 U' D2 L' R F2 D' L2 D R2 U' R U2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L U2
3. (13.83) L2 F' D' B R' L2 U' L2 R2 D' B' L' U2 R' D2 F' D2 R' B L' U' L U B' F' 
4. 11.20 R' F2 U' R' D L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L D B2 U L2 D' F2 D' U F' U2 B' D2 B2 F' 
5. (8.54) B' U F2 B' U F2 D' L D' R2 U D' B2 U' D2 B' L D U R D' B R' L2 F'

YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S ABOUT TIME!! Only one skip


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 19, 2010)

Stackmat 13.59 avg12 in front of a camera.
Although, it died randomly somewhere in the average. -_- fml.
I believe this is my best stackmat avg12.

If the Flip Ultra HD's battery life was an object, I'd burn it with fire.

EDIT:
wtf man. I went through the clip to see how much I had gotten. I realized that I still got ~13.8 avg12 on film. Then my laptop shut off, because the battery life on this sucks too. Went back on to see exactly how much I got. CCT obviously closed and I lost the times. Then I thought, "hey, I filmed the laptop screen, so I could just read the times from the video." However, the camera slid like 1mm to the side of the timer. Now I am unable to see anything. Words cannot describe my anger. I will get a sub-13.5 avg12 on video tomorrow >:O


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2010)

13.03 PLL skip  OH single. First weekly-47 solve.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 20, 2010)

18.09, 18.63, 16.47, 17.83, 15.08, 16.79, 16.90, 14.92, 14.30, 17.31, 16.85, 18.49 = 16.87 average of 12

not pb but very nice, and somewhat consistant. no solves above 18.63.
also going to see harry potter now


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 20, 2010)

As of this week I know all of the PLLs! I will focus on improving my cross and F2L now.


----------



## ravenguild08 (Nov 20, 2010)

being nearly as fast with OH (25) as 2H (21). haha


----------



## d521yts (Nov 20, 2010)

i just got a new PB 

26.72	
(Scramble)
L2 U R D B2 D L2 R' B2 F U B' R D' B2 L' D2 U2 B' F L D2 U' B2 L


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 20, 2010)

> being nearly as fast with OH (25) as 2H (21). haha



been there...but my 2h always seems to get faster even when I don't practice xD


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2010)

sub 12!!!!!!

best avg12: 11.98 (σ = 0.78)
11.77, 11.19, (13.85), 12.44, 11.59, (10.25), 13.31, 11.80, 12.98, 10.53, 11.79, 12.38


not sub13?!?!?!

best avg100: 13.01 (σ = 1.52)


Spoiler



9.93, 11.70, 12.22, 13.64, 11.33, 10.70, 12.50, 11.66, 14.42, 12.61, 12.42, 13.30, 15.66, 12.63, 13.02, 12.44, 13.36[OLL skip], 13.62, 11.91, 12.59, 13.36, 12.94, 13.65, 12.77, (9.62), 16.16, 14.21, 11.95, 11.62, 13.17, 12.38, 13.67, 12.56, 15.26+, 11.77, 13.79, 13.36, 13.02, 11.47, 11.71, 14.80, 12.52, 15.43, 14.62, 14.03, 13.51, 13.21, 13.70, 13.72, 12.64, 12.33, 12.00, 12.30, 13.63, 17.85, 16.39, 11.27, 14.72, 9.76, 12.62, 12.66, 14.34, 14.93, 11.54, 14.41, 13.47, 15.05, 13.96, 9.90, 14.92, 12.97, 11.95, 11.02, 12.96, 14.21, 13.79, 12.59, 13.30, (18.09), 16.60, 14.24, 15.37, 12.54, 11.42, 13.10, 15.14, 11.26, 10.95, 13.91, 11.77, 11.19, 13.85, 12.44, 11.59, 10.25, 13.31, 11.80, 12.98, 10.53, 11.79


----------



## Olji (Nov 20, 2010)

Finally got used to cross on bottom, now back to learning OLL's then...


----------



## rubiksczar (Nov 20, 2010)

13.98 single and 18.25 average of 5


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 20, 2010)

1:31.98, 1:33.51, 1:34.44, 1:35.65, 1:34.30, 1:35.66, 1:38.99, 1:35.12, (1:39.14), 1:31.74, 1:38.10, (1:30.58) = 1:34.95

5x5

What's my pb Conny?


----------



## 4. (Nov 20, 2010)

New PB! 32.27! The last timed I recorded my time I solved it in 47.xx seconds LOL

The 32.27 was NL but the F2L was very easy


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 20, 2010)

1st place in a 5k run i did this morning


----------



## EricReese (Nov 20, 2010)

3rd place at a 5k i ran this morning

lolz


----------



## Elliot (Nov 20, 2010)

OH Avg5 Personal Best

Average of 5: 18.37
1. 16.52 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R F' L2 R' D2 L D2 B2 U' D R' B L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 
2. (23.19) U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R F' L2 R' D2 L D2 B2 U' D R' B L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 
3. (15.35) B2 D L' D U L' R F D2 F' L' D B' D L F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F L2 U2 F2 
4. 17.24 B' U B2 D' R' B2 U2 F R2 L' F R D L2 B' U' F2 R L' U2 D' L F' D' U' 
5. 21.36 F U F2 B' D' U2 R' L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 R' U D B2 U2 B' F2 D2 R B2 L R2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 20, 2010)

28.19 PLL time attack.
UWR, afaik


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2010)

sub 23 avg 150  FRIDRICH. so tempting to go back to petrus, i must resist.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes said:


> 28.19 PLL time attack.
> UWR, afaik


 
My jaw literally dropped when I read that, I had to reread it a few times.
Nice job!!
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes said:


> 28.19 PLL time attack.
> UWR, afaik


 
wat. since when did you get so fast @[email protected]

can i has vid


----------



## EricReese (Nov 20, 2010)

OMGGG new pb and a new PB in an AO12 following that

Average of 12: 26.65
1. 24.06 D2 B F' R2 F R' B' D2 R F R F L D2 R D' L2 D' F2 B R' U2 D L' R2
2. 27.64 L' D B' L2 D F D F' U L U' F2 L' D2 U R2 U' F R' L2 B' U2 F' L2 B2
3. 29.19 L' U' R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D B F2 U' F' R F2 R F L D2 U R2 L D' L D' L'
4. 19.61 U' B' F2 D' L R U L D U L' F U' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' D' L U2 D2 R D'
5. (19.29) R' F2 U2 F' D B L B2 U2 B' U' D' R2 B2 D2 L' F2 U' L R U2 R L B U2
6. (38.00) D R' L2 U R D2 B2 F2 D L' F2 U' R' B' U2 R L2 U F D2 U' R2 F2 R D
7. 21.73 B2 F' R' F2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L U R2 B2 D2 F2 U D2 L2 F D' U' R D R2
8. 29.22 R2 D R' D2 F2 R' F2 R U' R2 B2 D2 F R U B D F2 L2 U' B2 R' U2 B2 F
9. 31.96 D2 U' B R' L2 D2 L' D2 B' U' D R2 L2 U' R L D' R' D' L' R' B2 D' L U2
10. 23.02 U2 F U' B D U' B R2 D L2 R' F' B L' R D2 R2 B' R2 B' D' F D2 L' F2
11. 30.39 L' U' D' R2 B' D2 R' L' D2 U' B' D' L' R' U F2 D2 B2 F' U' F' U L F' D2
12. 29.65 U' B2 L F L2 R' U2 R B' U F2 D2 F B2 D' F2 B R' B2 R F' L' U2 L2 F 

my single time is in my signature. My old pb ao12 was 29.78. I shattered my old record haha. I had no lucky solves in this ao12 either


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Nov 20, 2010)

8.10 single on tape 
B D' U' B' R' B2 D B L D' L2 D U B' U L' D2 U' L D B2 U2 L R F'

x2 y' F L F' R D R' F2
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 L U L' U L U L'
l' U' L U' L' U2 l
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 20, 2010)

7.15 with C4

B' L F' B2 R' F' D B' D' U2 R U2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 B L B2 D L' U' F2 U'

xyrUlU'L'U'
xRUR'URrU'R'
URUR'U'R'FRF'rUR'URU2R'
M'U2M'UM'U2M'

all roux users hate c4


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just got this scramble, had like a minute long inspection, and came up with this F2L.
L2 R U D' R2 D U' B2 U2 F' R2 F D2 L2 R' B' U2 L R B2 L F2 D2 U F

y2 R' U L' F' L' U r' U r
y’ D R U2 R' U R U' R'
D R U R' U D2 R U R' D2
U2 F R' F' R U'
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r U


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 21, 2010)

I just smashed my 3x3 single PB!
6.46!
It was like 5 moves for 3 F2L slots that I saw in inspection. 3 move last F2L slot. Did OLL and got a PLL skip with no AUF.
Breakdown was like this...
F2L = ~4 sec.
OLL = ~2 sec.
Recognizing a PLL skip = ~0.5 sec.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2010)

scramble/


bluedasher said:


> I just smashed my 3x3 single PB!
> 6.46!
> It was like 5 moves for 3 F2L slots that I saw in inspection. 3 move last F2L slot. Did OLL and got a PLL skip with no AUF.
> Breakdown was like this...
> ...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 21, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I just smashed my 3x3 single PB!
> 6.46!
> It was like 5 moves for 3 F2L slots that I saw in inspection. 3 move last F2L slot. Did OLL and got a PLL skip with no AUF.
> Breakdown was like this...
> ...


.. You saw three 5-mover F2Ls during inspection?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I just smashed my 3x3 single PB!
> 6.46!
> It was like 5 moves for 3 F2L slots that I saw in inspection. 3 move last F2L slot. Did OLL and got a PLL skip with no AUF.


Nice! My PB is 1.48 seconds, I think it was about 5-6 moves.lucky doesn't count, y'all


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

First sub-10!!!   

1. 9.60 F L F2 U' R2 U2 B D F2 B2 U D B' F2 D2 U B2 R F' U2 R' U' F D' R 

x' y2 D' L D2 
y' U2 R U' R'
y' U y' R' U R U' R' U R
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U 

52/9.60 = 5.42 non lucky but very easy.


----------



## Escher (Nov 21, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I just smashed my 3x3 single PB!
> 6.46!
> It was like 5 moves for 3 F2L slots that I saw in inspection. 3 move last F2L slot. Did OLL and got a PLL skip with no AUF.
> Breakdown was like this...
> ...


 
Oh wow, even I can't do 3 f2l slots at the same time in 5 moves and I've been working on multislotting for well over a year, you must have an IQ of 140+ !!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Escher said:


> Oh wow, even I can't do 3 f2l slots at the same time in 5 moves and I've been working on multislotting for well over a year, you must have an IQ of *over 9000* !!!!


 
+_+


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 21, 2010)

333, orange cross 

Statistics for 11-21-2010 08:29:40

Average: 10.76
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 9.43
Worst Time: 13.76
Individual Times:
1.	10.55	B' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 R U' L2 R D2 U' B' D2 F U2 F2 U B D2 U B2 F2 R
2.	9.84	B2 F L2 B R' D2 L R U2 L' B F2 U2 B' F' D2 B' F2 L' R' D2 B' F' L D2
3.	9.74	D2 U' L' B' L' R' B' F D2 L' R' U2 L' F D2 U R B' L R D2 L' B F2 U
4.	11.09	L2 R' F L' R D2 U R B2 F2 R2 B R' B L' R B F D' L F' L' R U' R
5.	10.38	F2 D R B U' R2 U B' D2 B2 L' F L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R F D2 F R' B' F D
6.	13.17	D2 F' D2 U' B2 D2 L2 R D' U' L2 R' B2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 L' F' U' L2 U F' U2
7.	11.15	B L2 U R F' D2 U' B' D' U F R' D U' F2 U2 B' L2 R D' L F D L' R
8.	(13.76)	R2 B F' U2 F2 D F' L R2 D R' B' L' B' F2 D U R B' F2 U R B' F2 U2
9.	10.02	B F' L' U2 L' D2 U F2 U' B2 F D B F' L' R2 B F' U2 R U' L2 D' L2 R2
10.	12.18	D U2 F' L2 D' L2 F' L2 R B' U2 B2 F D2 L' U F R2 D' U' B' R D' R' D'
11.	(9.43)	F2 R U F' D2 U L2 R' D U2 B R2 B U R B' L' B' R2 F L R' F R2 F
12.	9.47	B D U2 L' R' B F' L' R' F2 D2 B D B' F2 U2 L2 R D U' B2 F' D2 L R


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

Timing some algs today:

R' U L U' R U L' (reverse Niklas) on 2x2 in 0.36 = 19.44 tps 

R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (Ua perm) in 0.94 = 11.7 tps


----------



## slocuber (Nov 21, 2010)

Statistics for 11-21-2010 10:39:43

Average: 12.44
Standard Deviation: 1.57
Best Time: 9.55
Worst Time: 14.64
Individual Times:
1.	13.97	L2 D2 B' F R' D' B F D' F2 L2 R' D2 B' L D2 U2 B F' L' R2 B F' D' B
2.	9.58	L2 U' L' R' U R' B2 F' U2 R' B' R2 F D2 B' U L' U' L R B' F' D F R
3.	13.76	B L' R2 D' U' B' L2 R' U' B F2 U B2 R2 B L B2 F' R F U2 L F2 R2 D
4.	(9.55)	R' D2 U2 B F L2 U B' U2 L' B' L2 R D' U' B' D2 U' F' U R2 B L' B2 L
5.	(14.64)	L R' F' D F R D2 B' F' D2 L2 R' B R B' F R B' D' U B' F2 L2 R' F'

First sub 10 was NL, the second was a PLL skip. And the average is also nice (at least for me).


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

12.30 3x3 solve.
Second best ever (I think), and it was on video. qqTimer scrambles, stackmat, guhong.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 21, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> wat. since when did you get so fast @[email protected]
> 
> can i has vid


 
Yup, I'll upload a sub-30 video within the next week, I hope 

EDIT: 29.76 video is being uploaded.


----------



## MagicYio (Nov 21, 2010)

My first official sub-30!

29.14

(34.72) 28.41 (27.83) 30.33 28.68

Achieved during the Dutch Nationals.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 21, 2010)

38.30 avg 5 on the 4x4  Loosened the outer screws on my Dayan 4x4 by 1/8th of a turn. The popping and lockups have increased every so slightly, but the cube is much easier to turn 



Spoiler



Average of 5: 38.30
1. 35.72 R2 f' R2 U2 R u' L' D F' f' U L2 r u' L F2 D u F' L' R' U D' u L' B L' U2 u2 F2 r' L u r F L2 D' L r U 
2. 38.22 f D r' D2 r2 D L f' D' u L U F2 f2 U D2 L' R u2 L F f2 U F L' B' r' U' F' f L' u2 F' D u2 B2 D R' r U 
3. 40.96 R2 F2 u R L' f' U' D' F2 R' B2 u F r f B2 D u2 r2 L u' f' U' D u' R2 D' F2 U' r f2 u' R2 B2 F' f r2 f2 F2 L2 
4. (46.63) B D f D' r2 R2 u' r2 B f F D2 f' B F' r2 F f' L' B' R' r L2 U B2 f R' u2 R2 U2 F2 R D L F2 U2 f B D' r' 
5. (32.97) F2 U2 r D' B R' D2 R' U' f2 F' R B' R f2 R2 B r2 R2 F2 R f R' u2 U2 r f' F D u' L2 R2 B F f' u2 F2 U2 D' f


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 21, 2010)

12.94, (14.87), 14.59, 12.75, 12.73, 13.33, 12.75, 13.63, 12.88, 12.72, (12.35), 13.61


number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.35
worst time: 14.87

current avg12: *13.19* (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 13.19 (σ = 0.58)

15.xx -> 13.19 in a few hours.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 21, 2010)

9.92, 9.62, 10.48, 10.40, 9.68, 10.13, 12.30, (9.25), 10.86, 10.10, (14.99), 9.95 = 10.34

This might be a PB, I can't remember =/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 9.92, 9.62, 10.48, 10.40, 9.68, 10.13, 12.30, (9.25), 10.86, 10.10, (14.99), 9.95 = 10.34
> 
> This might be a PB, I can't remember =/


 according to your sig, yes


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought your PB was 10.32 Simon?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't updated my sig in a loooong time. My PB might be 10.32; I'm surprised you remember!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. PB average of 12
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.96
worst time: 18.64

current avg5: 15.83 (σ = 1.28)
best avg5: 14.96 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 15.78 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 15.78 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 15.78 (σ = 1.55)
session mean: 15.78

all nonlucky


18.64, 17.35, 17.10, 13.28[nl gperm], 13.54, 15.63, 15.71, 17.64, 17.24, 14.13, 12.96[wtf nl], 16.13
what the ****kkkkkkkkk

edit-scrambles
Session average: 15.78
1. (18.64) L F2 L D L2 D' B L B L' B2 D' L' R2 D' R' U D' L' B2 U2 D L2 F R' 
2. 17.35 B' F' D2 U2 R2 U' D B D' B2 F U L' R F2 R D B' D F' B' D R' D' U' 
3. 17.10 L' R2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 R' F' U' D2 R2 L U2 R' D' F2 R F' U' F' L2 R U' 
4. 13.28[nl gperm] L2 U2 L' U' D' L F2 B' D' B' D2 R2 B L2 R2 B U2 F' B2 R' B R D2 F2 R' 
5. 13.54 D U' F2 B L F B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' F' L' R2 B F R B F' D U2 L' U' L 
6. 15.63 R2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 D' F' D2 L' D2 L2 U' B L2 F2 B U F2 L B L F2 U 
7. 15.71 L2 D2 B' D' U2 B R' B U' B R F2 U2 B' U' L D' L R' F2 L2 D' R B L' 
8. 17.64 L U' L U F B2 D2 U R2 F2 R L2 B' U' L' D2 L B' R' F2 B' L' R' B' U2 
9. 17.24 D2 B2 D' U2 F L D' B2 L U' F2 R D B' F2 L' U2 F L2 F2 L F2 B' L' F2 
10. 14.13 F2 B' R' U2 R L U' D' L2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R U L2 F' D2 B U' R2 B2 U2 
11. (12.96[wtf nl]) F2 D2 F2 U2 F B L' U F' L U L2 R U R D' U B' U F' D' U2 B F2 L' 
12. 16.13 R B L2 B2 F2 R2 B D U' B2 F' U2 D B2 U F' L2 F' B D2 R' D R' L D'


----------



## joey (Nov 21, 2010)

7.94 NL
last scramble: R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U D' R F2 D U2 F B U' R2 U D2 B F' U B2 F D' R U2
x-cross: y R' B' R' U' D F2 (6)
f2l2: y' U R' U R U' R' U R (8)
f2l3: L' U' L U' y' R U R' (7)
f2l4: y' R U R' U' R U' R' U' (8)
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11)

total = 40 turns
tps = 5.03 tps


----------



## Rune (Nov 21, 2010)

8 tps > 5s


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rune said:


> 8 tps > 5s


 
10 tps > 4s


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2010)

20 tps > 2s


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 21, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I just smashed my 3x3 single PB!
> 6.46!
> It was like 5 moves for 3 F2L slots that I saw in inspection. 3 move last F2L slot. Did OLL and got a PLL skip with no AUF.
> Breakdown was like this...
> ...


 
Scramble please, and how on earth do you get a 6.46 when you average 17-18?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 21, 2010)

555

Statistics for 11-21-2010 19:54:54

Average: 1:24.74
Standard Deviation: 3.19
Best Time: 1:19.04
Worst Time: 1:35.75
Individual Times:
1.	1:21.88
2.	1:26.40
3.	1:24.09
4.	1:20.60
5.	(1:35.75)
6.	1:26.25
7.	1:30.06
8.	(1:19.04)
9.	1:29.65
10.	1:26.65
11.	1:19.19
12.	1:22.59

Not a pb, but I haven't gotten an average as good as this for a while...


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2010)

NR soon? 
What is your breakdown like?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2010)

7.25 L U2 R L U L' R B2 R2 F L2 R2 D L' D L' B' U' B U2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 

y' z' B' U' l' U R U
(l + R) U R' U' 
R U' R U R2' U' R U 
x z' U M' U M
r U R' U' r' F R F'
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

cross after f2l :3


----------



## d521yts (Nov 21, 2010)

23.26

Scramble
L' U L D2 U' R2 F2 R B L' R' B D' U2 B2 R F2 R2 F R2 B' F' D2 B U


Edit: New Personal Best  (PLL Skip)


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2010)

FINALLY

6.60 F2 R U F2 R B' L2 D' B2 F' U' B2 F2 U2 B L2 R B' L' R' D2 L U' F' U' 

y x2 R U R' U2 R y' z' D' L'
R U' R' U l' U R U'
x U R U2' R' U R U' R' U
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

48 moves/6.60 = 7.27 tps

7.27 > 6.60


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 21, 2010)

```
Me and my Mummy Team BLD.

My Mum hasnt got the foggiest about solving a cube. To the extent that she needed a quick tutorial on centre/edge/corner pieces before this. Still stackmatted it though, so thats good, I guess.
```

Skip to about 9mins to see the result.


----------



## joey (Nov 21, 2010)

;D


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 21, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> ```
> Me and my Mummy Team BLD.
> 
> My Mum hasnt got the foggiest about solving a cube. To the extent that she needed a quick tutorial on centre/edge/corner pieces before this. Still stackmatted it though, so thats good, I guess.
> ...



Win.


----------



## Brettludlow (Nov 21, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> ```
> Me and my Mummy Team BLD.
> 
> My Mum hasnt got the foggiest about solving a cube. To the extent that she needed a quick tutorial on centre/edge/corner pieces before this. Still stackmatted it though, so thats good, I guess.
> ...


 

Maria Ludlow: Soon to be worlds fastest female cuber


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Nov 21, 2010)

surfer396 said:


> L' F2 R' B2 L' D2 F U D R' L2 F U2 D L2 U2 F2 L' R2 B' L' R2 B2 F R'
> 4 move cross. double x cross:exclamation:



3x3 8.08 Single

#Double X-Cross: z2 F U' L F' L' y D' R' D R
#3rd Pair: U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
#Last Pair: U2 y R' U R U' R' U R
#OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
#PLL: U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' 

44 Moves = 5,45 tps btw: the LastLayer was sub 2.5


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 21, 2010)

Shortey said:


> NR soon?
> What is your breakdown like?



On avg I think it's like 25-40-20

EDIT: And Faz's breakdown is like: 17-35-13 :S I need to improve on every stage!


----------



## Weston (Nov 21, 2010)

10.19, 8.84, 10.90, 9.43, 11.01, 9.37, 10.78, 10.03, 10.16, 7.76[PLL skip)], 9.85, 12.56 = 10.06

Almost there.


----------



## joey (Nov 21, 2010)

last scramble: L2 F2 L D2 R2 L' F' U2 L' D' L2 D' L B2 U' F' R' U2 F' U' R F2 U2 F2 L2

6.89 on white. I should switch to CN!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 22, 2010)

haven't practiced 5x5 at all for quite awhile, then just picked it up again and broke every PB by 15 seconds or more:

OLD: single 2:35.xx / avg5 2:52.xx / avg12 2:56.xx
NEW: single 2:18.90 / avg5 2:35.83 / avg12 2:41.65


----------



## itsmanofpopsicl (Nov 22, 2010)

Greased my Eastsheen 2x2 and got really lucky PB with a 3.65 time.


----------



## Kian (Nov 22, 2010)

‎13.89 Average: 13.95, 13.81, (11.42), 14.40, 14.06, (17.74), 13.21, 15.95, 12.89, 13.60, 12.54, 14.45


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 22, 2010)

Spoiler



[21:26] <cincyaviation> B L R' D' U2 B L U' D2 F2 U' L' B' F U' L2 D2 L' D R F B L2 B' R 
[21:26] <FatBoyXPC> I could have looked at the cube and seen which omve I did wrong but I said that was a bad idea 
[21:27] <FatBoyXPC> ha 
[21:27] <cincyaviation> This better be solved when you look at your cube 
[21:27] <FatBoyXPC> Lol no kidding. Remember I do Uperm in front 
[21:27] <FatBoyXPC> bar in front! 
[21:27] <FatBoyXPC> stupid me. 
[21:27] <FatBoyXPC> that was so lame 
[21:27] <FatBoyXPC> k go go go 
[21:27] <cincyaviation> U L R 
[21:28] <cincyaviation> B2 U' F2 
[21:28] <cincyaviation> U' R U' R' 
[21:28] <cincyaviation> U R' U2 R 
[21:28] <cincyaviation> U L' U L U' 
[21:28] <cincyaviation> y' 
[21:28] <cincyaviation> R U R' 
[21:29] <cincyaviation> U2 y' 
[21:29] <cincyaviation> R U R' 
[21:29] <cincyaviation> U' y' 
[21:29] <cincyaviation> double left handed sexy move 
[21:29] <cincyaviation> just normal, not for EO 
[21:29] <FatBoyXPC> keep in mind I still the the last U 
[21:29] <FatBoyXPC> at the end 
[21:29] <cincyaviation> U' 
[21:29] <cincyaviation> f sm f' 
[21:30] <cincyaviation> U2 
[21:30] <cincyaviation> r U R' U' r' F R F' 
[21:30] <cincyaviation> Uccw 
[21:30] <cincyaviation> U' done 
[21:30] <FatBoyXPC> DONE! 
[21:30] <FatBoyXPC> 2:44.51 
[21:30] <cincyaviation> Yes!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2010)

Typed out a solution in 46.89, timed on a stackmat. Rules:
- inspection allowed; performing moves on the cube is allowed (but not before you start the timer)
- may only write down moves while timer is running
- must have a full solution in standard notation (rotations are OK) written down when you stop the timer, cube doesn't have to be solved
Checked with alg.garron.us.

Scramble: R' L' U' R D' B' D' R2 D' L' D2 L' B2 L R' D L' R' F2 U2 F' B' D2 L2 B
Solution: RB2FLU'F2D2U'RUR'FU2F'U'RU'R'UBU'B'F'U'FLU'L'U'B'U'BL'U'LU'L'U2LU2B2L2BRB'L2BR'B


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 22, 2010)

Great avg 12 for me


Average: 15.62
Standard Deviation: 1.01
Best Time: 11.35
Worst Time: 21.09
Individual Times:
1.	15.73	L' B2 F2 D' B D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R D R2 B D' F2 L D' U B F L2 R' D U'
2.	15.90	D U' B2 F L F' R F' D F R2 U2 F L2 D' B F L R2 D2 R' B' F' D2 R
3.	(21.09)	B' L' R' U L2 R' D' R' U B2 F L R2 D2 F' U L2 B2 L B F' D' B2 D B
4.	16.05	D L2 D' R' U B2 F R D' U F2 D U F2 R2 F2 D L' R' U L' B' R' B F'
5.	(11.35)	D2 L R' B2 L R2 B L' F' U2 F' R' F D' B' F' L' D2 U2 L' F2 L2 R2 D U'
6.	14.68	B2 F' D2 U2 L U L R U' B D L2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 B' R' B F L' D' B' F
7.	16.24	D2 L' R' D' B' L2 D2 U L2 D L2 R2 U B2 D U' F2 R2 F' D' U L' D2 L R
8.	17.07	D2 U2 R2 B F D2 U B F U2 B' F2 D' U L2 D' U2 R2 B' F U B' F' R2 U2
9.	14.64	L' B' L' R2 U L B2 L' R' D2 U L2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' R D' U R U' L2 D U2
10.	17.14	R B' D2 B2 U L B2 F2 L2 B' D R2 F2 L2 R D' U2 L2 F2 L R2 B F' R U
11.	14.19	L' D2 U' F L' R2 D2 U L F2 R B D U' L2 R' D U F U2 L' B2 R' U' L'
12.	14.51	D' U F2 R' B F' R' F2 D L2 R D2 U2 L' U' F L' R B2 L R B' D U2 R


----------



## aronpm (Nov 22, 2010)

3x3: 

Average of 5: 13.075
Average of 12: 14.005
Average of 100: 14.807

I did about ~180 solves in total.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 22, 2010)

23.54 full step single solve.. first time I've used look ahead properly! If I had a better TPS I would have gone sub20 (dam g perm)


----------



## Kian (Nov 22, 2010)

F2L Average of 12- 9.38. Clearly my LL sucks. 9.79, 9.43, (6.98), 8.16, (11.46), 8.78, 9.31, 10.91, 8.55, 9.90, 9.46, 9.38


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 22, 2010)

Reassembled my Maru 4x4. Took me several hours until I got the hang of it.
After doing some solves to readjust the tension to my likings I got a 39.13 solve  PB. Pure PLL parity.


----------



## (X) (Nov 22, 2010)

8.39 single that's PB for me
Scramble: R' F R2 L' B D2 B2 L' B D2 R2 B2 D' F2 B' R U D' B2 F' D U' F' D' B
Solution:
z’ y2 U’R’FL2D’R2
y’URU’R’
yUR'U2RyU’RUR’
L’U2LR’U’R
L’U2LU’L’U’L
URU2R’U’RU2L’UR’U’LU2

TPS: 5.24


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 22, 2010)

4x4

*1:02.21 avg5*
(59.11), (1:26.21), 59.39, 1:01.87, 1:05.38

*1:07.11 avg12*
1:11.35, 1:03.33, 1:14.52, (59.11), (1:26.21), 59.39, 1:01.87, 1:05.38, 1:13.28, 1:09.62, 1:07.71, 1:04.67


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Kian said:


> F2L Average of 12- 9.38. Clearly my LL sucks. 9.79, 9.43, (6.98), 8.16, (11.46), 8.78, 9.31, 10.91, 8.55, 9.90, 9.46, 9.38


 
how is that LL possible? my LL is ~6 seconds, and my f2l around 10.5ish

and you get 14seconds or so? <_<


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2010)

9.66  . I got to OLL and saw Erik's WR single OLL and I was thinking "heh Erik's favourite OLL" and then WHAM I got a PLL skip too  .

Scramble: R2 U2 B' L B F2 R' D U L R D B' F2 R B' D' U' B' F'

I should have done yellow cross looking back at it but I did green XD 

x' y2
D U R' F y' L2 D2
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R
U L U' L' U' y' L' U' L
y U L' U' L
U' R U' R (NOWAI ZEROING IN ACTION) (not)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2

Not sure if those are the correct rotations and therefore whether I did those left or right handed, but that is the correct solve overall (naturally or else that OLL+PLL skip would not be found).

4.24 TPS XD


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 23, 2010)

15.01 avg12  So close to sub 15.
10.00 single  


Spoiler



Session average: 15.01
1. 13.88 D' U2 B2 F' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 F' B U2 L' R2 F' R2 U2 D' R2 F' L' D' B' 
2. 14.81 U B' U' R2 U R' U' F L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F R' D U' B D U' R2 D' F2 L2 
3. 16.86 B L D' L B U2 R2 D L' B' F2 U' R2 B' U R' F L D2 U R2 B' L2 R B' 
4. 13.55 U2 D2 F' R' L' D U' F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R F' U' D2 B' D U' F L U L' R' 
5. (19.19) L' F' R U' D2 R F D' F' R F' D R B2 L F' R D' U' F' U2 F2 R2 D R2 
6. 14.97 R U2 L D2 F2 D' U L2 U F' B D' F' L2 D2 U2 L' U L B2 R2 D F2 D' U 
7. (10.00) F2 B' L' U B R' L' B' D L' B L U R' L2 B2 U2 D B' R2 L2 U' D' L' B' 
8. 15.63 R' D L2 B2 F R2 L F R2 D2 U2 R' F L D2 L' B U2 L U2 F' R L F2 L2 
9. 13.83 R2 U F2 B' U D2 F' D B U' B' D' F D' U2 B2 D' U2 R F2 D' U2 B L2 B' 
10. 15.72 U' F2 R' U F' U2 B' U' F L' R D' U' L' U' L' B L' F2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D 
11. 14.46 B' D U2 R' D' R2 D2 U2 R D' U2 B' R2 L2 F2 L' D2 B F' U2 B2 R2 U' D' L2 
12. 16.40 F2 L' F' R B' F U' L2 B R' U2 B2 D F L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R F U2 F2 D' U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 23, 2010)

2nd sub16 average ever...so close to pb (the counting 18 ...)



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.14
worst time: 19.25

current avg5: 15.35 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 15.35 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 15.90 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 15.90 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 15.90 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 16.03


Spoiler



Session average: 15.90
1. 15.03 L R F' L' F U D' F2 B L B2 U F2 B' U2 R2 L U' F' D L F L2 R' B 
2. 17.52 R2 L' F2 U' F L' D' B U' D B R U D2 R2 B F2 R2 B2 D F' B R2 D F 
3. 14.58 D R2 U2 F2 L D B R B U2 D B' L2 B' R B F2 R L2 D' B2 D' U2 B R2 
4. (14.14) L2 F2 R2 L F L2 F' D L D R F U R B2 D F' L U B' F' R U2 L D2 
5. (19.25) U' D' R F2 R2 L B2 L B2 D L' B R U' R' D2 L F L' U2 D F U' D B' 
6. 15.17 L2 B U' D' F U B2 U B2 U2 B R2 F' R F' B R F' R2 B R2 F2 U' F2 U2 
7. 17.65 B F L' B2 D L' B D2 F U2 R' F L' D' F' B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 L U' D2 
8. 14.27 B' F' D U R D2 U F2 U2 R2 F B' L2 B2 U' R2 D U B2 L2 F U2 F2 D' B 
9. 18.69 L R2 B F' U' D2 R2 L U F2 D2 L' D2 B' D L' R' B' L' U2 D2 F' L D L2 
10. 14.51 L' D' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 R F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B' L2 B' L' R' F 
11. 15.87 D' L' U' D2 R' U F2 L D' R U2 D' B D2 B2 F2 R2 L F' D F D' B' L R 
12. 15.68 B' F R L' D R U F2 U2 F' U' L' F2 L R F' L R2 U' F2 B R' L2 U2 R'


----------



## Kian (Nov 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> how is that LL possible? my LL is ~6 seconds, and my f2l around 10.5ish
> 
> and you get 14seconds or so? <_<


 
I get averages in the 14s when I'm going well, only a few sub 14 averages. And that was the best F2L average of 12 I took. It's safe to say that real average would have been low 14s. So my LL takes probably about 4.5-5 seconds.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 23, 2010)

No pb's, pretty close though.
9.99, LL was too easy: T-shape OLL (F R U R' U' F'), then U' to AUF.
13.57, 12.74, (14.95), (11.41), 13.38 = 13.23 The 11 could've been easily sub 11 if I didn't do a really slow U3 haha.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> No pb's, pretty close though.
> 9.99, LL was too easy: T-shape OLL (F R U R' U' F'), then U' to AUF.
> 13.57, 12.74, (14.95), (11.41), 13.38 = 13.23 The 11 could've been easily sub 11 if I didn't do a really slow U3 haha.


 
You said on irc wtf 7 move LL
YOU DIDN'T MENTION IT WAS YOUR FIRST SUB 10.
Good ****ing job.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 23, 2010)

avg 12 PB 3x3x3
Average: 14.99
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 13.25
Worst Time: 19.01
Individual Times:
1.	15.13	D2 U L' R' U2 L' R B2 L2 F' R2 D' R' F2 L D U2 L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R' B'
2.	15.81	R2 F U2 R2 F2 D U R' U2 B F D B2 F2 U F' L' R2 F L' R D U' L D
3.	15.60	U F' L F2 D2 R' B' L2 D L' U2 B2 L' R B' D U' B' L' R2 D L R' D R
4.	13.27	R2 F' L B2 D B F2 U R2 U2 L R' B' F' L2 R D2 L' R' D B L2 R' U2 L'
5.	(19.01)	L2 B2 D' U B D2 B' F D' R B2 F2 U2 L2 B F' L2 U' L' B' L R2 B F' D
6.	14.68	B' R D2 U' L2 R B' F2 D2 U' R B' F' L D' U' L2 R' B F' D U L2 R2 F
7.	13.71	U R2 B U' R' F D2 U B2 D2 U L' R D U' F D U' F' D F' L2 F2 L2 R'
8.	16.08	D L' R B F' L B' F' D F2 D2 U F R F U' R' D' L R' U B2 R D' U
9.	13.57	L2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B' L' B2 F' L' B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F D2 U2 B'
10.	16.29	R D2 U2 R' D2 F' L B F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' D U' R2 U' F' L B R2
11.	15.78	L R' F2 R2 D' U' B' F2 L R B R' D F2 D' U L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F' L R2 D2
12.	(13.25)	L R' D2 U' R' B' F2 U L R2 F' L' U2 R2 D L2 R D' U' B R D' L D F'


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 23, 2010)

avg 12 PB 3x3x3
Average: 14.99
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 13.25
Worst Time: 19.01
Individual Times:
1.	15.13	D2 U L' R' U2 L' R B2 L2 F' R2 D' R' F2 L D U2 L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R' B'
2.	15.81	R2 F U2 R2 F2 D U R' U2 B F D B2 F2 U F' L' R2 F L' R D U' L D
3.	15.60	U F' L F2 D2 R' B' L2 D L' U2 B2 L' R B' D U' B' L' R2 D L R' D R
4.	13.27	R2 F' L B2 D B F2 U R2 U2 L R' B' F' L2 R D2 L' R' D B L2 R' U2 L'
5.	(19.01)	L2 B2 D' U B D2 B' F D' R B2 F2 U2 L2 B F' L2 U' L' B' L R2 B F' D
6.	14.68	B' R D2 U' L2 R B' F2 D2 U' R B' F' L D' U' L2 R' B F' D U L2 R2 F
7.	13.71	U R2 B U' R' F D2 U B2 D2 U L' R D U' F D U' F' D F' L2 F2 L2 R'
8.	16.08	D L' R B F' L B' F' D F2 D2 U F R F U' R' D' L R' U B2 R D' U
9.	13.57	L2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B' L' B2 F' L' B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F D2 U2 B'
10.	16.29	R D2 U2 R' D2 F' L B F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' D U' R2 U' F' L B R2
11.	15.78	L R' F2 R2 D' U' B' F2 L R B R' D F2 D' U L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F' L R2 D2
12.	(13.25)	L R' D2 U' R' B' F2 U L R2 F' L' U2 R2 D L2 R D' U' B R D' L D F'


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 23, 2010)

pretty awesome avg 12

Average: 14.99
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 13.25
Worst Time: 19.01
Individual Times:
1.	15.13	D2 U L' R' U2 L' R B2 L2 F' R2 D' R' F2 L D U2 L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R' B'
2.	15.81	R2 F U2 R2 F2 D U R' U2 B F D B2 F2 U F' L' R2 F L' R D U' L D
3.	15.60	U F' L F2 D2 R' B' L2 D L' U2 B2 L' R B' D U' B' L' R2 D L R' D R
4.	13.27	R2 F' L B2 D B F2 U R2 U2 L R' B' F' L2 R D2 L' R' D B L2 R' U2 L'
5.	(19.01)	L2 B2 D' U B D2 B' F D' R B2 F2 U2 L2 B F' L2 U' L' B' L R2 B F' D
6.	14.68	B' R D2 U' L2 R B' F2 D2 U' R B' F' L D' U' L2 R' B F' D U L2 R2 F
7.	13.71	U R2 B U' R' F D2 U B2 D2 U L' R D U' F D U' F' D F' L2 F2 L2 R'
8.	16.08	D L' R B F' L B' F' D F2 D2 U F R F U' R' D' L R' U B2 R D' U
9.	13.57	L2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B' L' B2 F' L' B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F D2 U2 B'
10.	16.29	R D2 U2 R' D2 F' L B F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' D U' R2 U' F' L B R2
11.	15.78	L R' F2 R2 D' U' B' F2 L R B R' D F2 D' U L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F' L R2 D2
12.	(13.25)	L R' D2 U' R' B' F2 U L R2 F' L' U2 R2 D L2 R D' U' B R D' L D F'


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 23, 2010)

pretty awesome avg 12

Average: 14.99
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 13.25
Worst Time: 19.01
Individual Times:
1.	15.13	D2 U L' R' U2 L' R B2 L2 F' R2 D' R' F2 L D U2 L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R' B'
2.	15.81	R2 F U2 R2 F2 D U R' U2 B F D B2 F2 U F' L' R2 F L' R D U' L D
3.	15.60	U F' L F2 D2 R' B' L2 D L' U2 B2 L' R B' D U' B' L' R2 D L R' D R
4.	13.27	R2 F' L B2 D B F2 U R2 U2 L R' B' F' L2 R D2 L' R' D B L2 R' U2 L'
5.	(19.01)	L2 B2 D' U B D2 B' F D' R B2 F2 U2 L2 B F' L2 U' L' B' L R2 B F' D
6.	14.68	B' R D2 U' L2 R B' F2 D2 U' R B' F' L D' U' L2 R' B F' D U L2 R2 F
7.	13.71	U R2 B U' R' F D2 U B2 D2 U L' R D U' F D U' F' D F' L2 F2 L2 R'
8.	16.08	D L' R B F' L B' F' D F2 D2 U F R F U' R' D' L R' U B2 R D' U
9.	13.57	L2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B' L' B2 F' L' B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F D2 U2 B'
10.	16.29	R D2 U2 R' D2 F' L B F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' D U' R2 U' F' L B R2
11.	15.78	L R' F2 R2 D' U' B' F2 L R B R' D F2 D' U L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F' L R2 D2
12.	(13.25)	L R' D2 U' R' B' F2 U L R2 F' L' U2 R2 D L2 R D' U' B R D' L D F'


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 23, 2010)

L B U2 R2 L' D2 B2 F L B' R F2 R' B R B2 R' F' L2 F2 R L B' F L' 

5.80 single with Double X-Cross


----------



## r_517 (Nov 24, 2010)

100 postcards sent and 50 postcards received this month.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 24, 2010)

PB ao12 and Ao5

Average of 12: 26.37
1. 22.68 F U' R L' D2 R2 F2 R F' B' U' L' D R' F D R B L D' R' U' B' D R
2. 26.58 L D2 U L2 U2 B' U' R2 B' F' D2 F2 B2 R' D' B' L' D' U' R L2 U2 R F' R2
3. 21.64 U F R' F U B L' U' L U D' B R2 U B L2 F' D2 R' B' L2 F2 L R2 D2
4. (20.84) L D' U' F' D2 L2 D R' D2 L R' B' R U2 L2 D B U D' F L D' R' B' R2
5. (33.83) D F U' B F' D' U2 B L' D2 U F' U L F2 L' B L2 D2 R2 L2 B' D2 L' R'
6. 25.66 D' L2 R B' D2 U' L2 U F B D' F2 R L' D' U' L2 R' F' R2 D2 B' R' L2 U2
7. 28.17 U R B L' B2 U' L B U D' F' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' B2 F' L' B F L' R' U
8. 30.35 B F' U' L' F R F2 U2 D' F U2 L' U D' R U' R' D' L' D' F' R' D2 B2 F2
9. 29.32 D' B D2 U' F' B L' F B R' L' U2 F2 B2 U D B2 U2 L' F B2 L' F D' L'
10. 24.75 F2 R' D U L2 D2 U F' R' D' L' F U R2 F' B' R' U2 F L U F' D R L
11. 26.01 L2 U2 F D' U F2 D' B' L2 R' B F' L' F' B' R2 U2 R D U' R F2 U2 B' U2
12. 28.57 B' L2 U' F B2 U2 F D L2 F D U' R' B2 U2 R' B R' L' D' B' D R2 D2 U2

26.37 ao12. ao5 was 23.63


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 24, 2010)

38.57 Fw U D F2 U2 Rw' Uw F' Fw R' Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw' R2 F2 U Fw' B2 Uw' U' B' F' R' B2 Fw U D2 R2 U Rw2 Uw' L' B F R2 Uw F2 Fw' U' 

4x4  no parity. 3rd sub-40.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 24, 2010)

20 cards sent today

i think i need to cut down my passion on postcards a bit


----------



## Brunito (Nov 24, 2010)

Pyrmainx  
times :
3.02, 3.66, 3.83, 3.42, 2.84, 3.25, 3.72, 2.97, 4.13, 2.94, 3.27, 3.27

stats: 
...number of times: 12/12

best time: 2.84

worst time: 4.13

current avg5: 3.17 (σ = 0.14)

best avg5: 3.17 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 3.34 (σ = 0.30)

best avg12: 3.34 (σ = 0.30)

session avg: 3.34 (σ = 0.30)

session mean: 3.36


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 24, 2010)

3x3:

1. 13.51 f r' b2 D F B2 R2 r R l2 f2 b2 u2 L d R L U2 B U L F b l2 L2 R r l D L2 u2 b d' F2 f2 l2 r D u d2 D b2 B d l B r2 u2 L2 f F D u f F2 R2 L2 B r2 U2 r B L u2 f B D u D2 d u2


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2010)

Statistics for 11-24-2010 19:06:06

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:57.99
Standard Deviation: 13.38
Best Time: 1:38.93
Worst Time: 2:20.63
Individual Times:
1.	1:38.93	L2 Rw F' L' Rw' D' U' L' Rw' R B2 L2 D Rw2 D Uw U' Fw2 D' Uw L D L B F' D Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 F D R B Fw' R' Uw U F2 L
2.	1:59.85	Rw B Fw F2 L' U L' Rw2 Fw Uw2 B Fw2 F' L2 D2 R2 B Uw2 B U L Rw2 R2 Fw2 R U2 B2 Fw2 F2 U B2 Fw' F2 L F2 D2 B' D' L Fw2
3.	1:54.64	Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U Rw2 U L' Uw U Fw2 L D Uw' U2 R' B Fw F2 R2 Uw' R' B' Fw F2 R2 Uw2 Rw' D2 L' Uw2 Fw F' Uw U F' D' Rw D'
4.	1:55.88	D F D R Uw' Rw R' B2 R' D' Uw' U' F2 Uw L Fw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw U L D' Uw2 U2 Rw U2 B Fw D Uw U2 Rw R' D' Rw B2 Fw2 Uw'
5.	2:20.63	Uw F' L Rw' Fw Rw Fw F2 U' B Rw Fw' D' Uw F' R Fw Uw' F' U' B' Fw2 L D L2 Rw2 R2 F D B' Fw Uw2 U2 Fw R2 F Rw' U Rw' R

:I I don't 4x4.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2010)

pb ao12 by .18 

15.55, 15.50, 16.21, 14.42, 15.89, 13.73, 17.65, 14.48, 15.91, 17.68, 15.11, 15.29. alot of EPLLs in there



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.73
worst time: 17.68

current avg5: 15.44 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 14.93 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 15.60 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 15.60 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 15.60 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 15.62



very very low SD..gotta say, eminem and lady gaga=me faster


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 25, 2010)

7th sub-10 - 9.53 OLL skip
2nd best avg50 - 13.92 (pb 13.71)
2nd best avg100 - 14.30 (pb 14.20)

Finally very good session averages. Alpha II♥


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 25, 2010)

3x3 Single: 11.36


Spoiler



1. 11.36 U2 D' L' D U2 F' B' L2 U2 D2 R2 B L2 U B2 U' F2 R F D' F R' F2 B2 L'



3x3 Average of 12: 15.67


Spoiler



1. 17.75 R' U' L U2 R2 L' B2 F' D2 F L2 B L2 D B2 L F D' U' L D2 L B2 L2 U2
2. 17.54 F B D' L2 B2 U D2 B R' B D B D R' F' D' L' U' D' L2 U R F2 U' F
3. 14.68 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B' L B' R' D' F L R B' D2 F2 L2 U F L2 D2 R2 F' L' F
4. 15.34 U L U B F' R U2 L B2 D B R F' D2 F' U2 D2 R U B2 U F D' R2 D2
5. (21.53) B' U2 R' B L' B' L' R' B' L U2 B' L2 D L2 D2 R' D' L R B2 D R2 F L2
6. 15.26 F2 D L2 B R2 F' B' R U2 D' F U F' U' L' R2 U2 R2 U' D2 R F' D F R'
7. 16.51 F2 R' D' U' F2 D B' F L B L2 B2 D B D B2 L' F' D F' R' B2 D U B
8. 14.55 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U' D2 F2 L' F B' L2 D' L' F U2 F2 L F' L2 F2 B D'
9. (12.61) B' D2 U' B' R' B2 D B2 R U2 B U2 R D2 F2 D' U' F2 B L F B L F' D
10. 15.18 U2 F' R' D L2 B D R U F' R' B R U2 L2 F' D2 L F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R
11. 16.99 U2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B L U' R2 D2 R D2 L D' L B' R F2 D L' R2 F L2 R2
12. 12.88 B' R' F' B D2 F2 D' F L' B F R2 L D' F' L' R D' F' B' D L2 B2 F' L'



3x3 Average of 5: 14.20


Spoiler



1. 14.55 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U' D2 F2 L' F B' L2 D' L' F U2 F2 L F' L2 F2 B D'
2. (12.61) B' D2 U' B' R' B2 D B2 R U2 B U2 R D2 F2 D' U' F2 B L F B L F' D
3. 15.18 U2 F' R' D L2 B D R U F' R' B R U2 L2 F' D2 L F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R
4. (16.99) U2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B L U' R2 D2 R D2 L D' L B' R F2 D L' R2 F L2 R2
5. 12.88 B' R' F' B D2 F2 D' F L' B F R2 L D' F' L' R D' F' B' D L2 B2 F' L'



3x3 Average of 100: 16.72


Spoiler



1. 14.01 R' L2 B' D2 B U2 D' F L U2 F2 R2 F L2 U' B R2 U D F' L' R' U' L F'
2. 15.27 B L F' L R2 D U R U2 R2 L D2 R2 D B R2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 L D B R2
3. 15.77 L' D2 U F' B' L2 D F B L R B' R' B' L' U B2 D' B2 R' D L' B2 D' R2
4. 17.31 R F' R B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' D F2 B' D' F R F L' F2 B2 L' R' B2 U2 R' L'
5. 15.26 D L2 R' F D U' F2 U D' B D U' L' R' U2 D R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D U2 L' D
6. 18.04 L' B' D2 F R2 L' U2 F L2 R2 B' D' F2 D' B' L' B' F L D2 R' U' B' R2 F
7. 17.12 D2 F' L R2 D' F2 R L F2 D' R L2 U2 R' U2 L2 D' L' B2 R L D2 F' L U2
8. 18.86 F2 B' L U' F D2 R2 B' R B' D F2 U F2 B U2 R2 B F' L R F2 L B L2
9. 16.14 L B' U' B2 F2 R2 B' L D F' L2 B F2 D2 F' L' R D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D U2
10. 16.19 U R2 B F' L R2 B' U R' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R' L' D2 F' D B2 F R2 L U
11. 16.51 F B L2 F D' B2 L R2 F2 D' F' R F2 D' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 B L2 U'
12. 14.83 F2 L' D U B2 L' D2 R2 B' L D' L B U L F' L2 D' U F R F R U2 F2
13. 16.99 B' F2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 L' U' F B2 D L2 B' L2 R B R2 F L U' B' L' R U
14. 21.07 U2 L' R2 D2 L2 U' B' F2 R2 B' L2 B2 R B2 F D2 F2 L' R' F D' L D2 L2 F
15. 15.29 F2 B2 L' U' L R' U R B' D' L R2 D' R2 F' R2 F B' U2 B' L2 U2 R U2 D
16. 14.44 U2 L F U2 B U' F' D' U B2 R2 D2 L' D F2 B2 R D R B2 F2 U' L F2 U2
17. 16.69 B' R2 F B R' B2 F' U R' U' F' L2 B' R B D2 U' F U' R2 F2 R D F2 L2
18. 18.96 B2 U R2 D' L B2 R F' R' U D' R F L U2 R2 L2 B F2 L B2 D U2 B' U2
19. 17.75 D' L D' B' R D' R U' F2 L B2 L2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B F R F2 R D2 B' F'
20. 18.24 L U' R' D R F2 L F' R2 F R L U2 F2 L F R2 L' B D2 B U B' R U'
21. 15.12 R2 B2 R' F2 D R2 U2 L' F' B2 L B2 D' U R2 D U' L' F2 B2 D' U' R' F D
22. 18.45 U2 F' L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R B' L' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' B U' B R'
23. 17.59 R2 U L2 U2 F' L' U' B' R2 D' F' U R' U L R2 F' D F2 B2 U' B' L R U2
24. 16.97 B2 L R2 D' F U2 R2 U F D' F2 D F' D' F D R2 B' D2 F' U' B R2 U2 D'
25. 18.19 D B F' D2 U' B2 U' F2 D L' F B R' F2 B' R2 D B' D U B2 L B2 F L
26. 17.65 R' L F R F L2 U D2 L' U' R' L2 U2 D2 L' U' F' D' F' R' D2 L2 U' R U2
27. 17.91 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B U2 D2 R' L B U D L B' R F2 R2 U F2
28. 19.23 L U2 R2 B2 D2 U B' L' D B' F2 U F2 U' L' U' B2 D' R' F' B2 R' L' F R
29. 17.95 U2 D2 R' U2 L U' L U2 F' U2 B2 R' L' F2 L F' B' U2 R L' F2 R2 B2 D' F2
30. 18.23 U2 B R D' L2 R U R2 F D F' D F' R' D B F D2 U B U2 R2 L2 D R2
31. 19.77 F' L' R B F' D' F B U F D2 F' B L2 U2 R F' L U2 B2 F' L B R U2
32. 15.85 F' B' U D L' B U2 B' D U L B L R2 F' L D' B U D' F2 L' B2 R F'
33. 17.87 B2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 B2 D L' D L B' F L' F D F2 U2 F' R L' B R U
34. 17.90 D2 R2 L' D' L' U2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' U' F2 R' F' R2 F R B2 L' D2 B2 U2
35. 12.33 D F2 L' U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' B F U L' U' F B U' B2 R D' R' L' U2 B U'
36. 15.11 F' U2 R L B D L2 R' B D' L B' D' F L B2 F U2 L B D2 L' F2 U2 L2
37. 19.30 F L' U R2 U L2 R' D L D' L2 B D' U' B' U B L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 L'
38. 15.81 F' B D' F2 B2 R B F U F D2 U' L D2 U2 B' F' D' U L' R2 B F R L
39. 17.66 U' R' D2 F D L2 R B' D2 L' D' R2 L F2 L B F2 L' D L2 D2 F' L F' D'
40. 14.78 L' R B R2 L2 U R' L' F U2 F' B' R' F B' R2 B' L' D2 B' R L U' R2 L
41. 19.75 B2 R2 L2 U2 F U' D F2 L F U2 F U B' L' F2 R U' B L2 D2 F B D' U2
42. 17.87 D2 L' F2 L D2 R2 F' D' B2 L B L2 B L2 D R L B2 R' B U2 B' D2 F2 U2
43. 19.80 B2 U2 D' R F U2 F' L U2 B U2 D' F' R2 F2 D' U' R' F' B' L F2 D B' L2
44. 16.04 R F2 L D' L' R B2 D B L' D F B2 U2 D R U2 D' L' F' B' L' U2 L2 F
45. 19.29 R2 L' F' D2 U B' L2 D' L2 B F U2 B' U' R B2 L' U' B2 D' B' U' R' U2 R'
46. 17.15 U2 D' R F D B R L' B' F' L' D' L D' R2 L2 F L U B2 U B2 F' U' D'
47. 15.15 R' L2 B2 U' L' R F2 R U' F2 U' L2 B F2 R2 D2 U' B2 D R L D' U2 F2 B2
48. 15.50 L' D' L' F2 L U2 F' U' D2 B U R D2 F2 U F' D' R' B R' F D2 R2 L' U2
49. 16.98 F' R2 B' F L B' U2 L B2 U D L' U R F' U' F U2 F R B' F2 D2 R' F
50. 15.54 F R2 U R D' U2 B' F R2 U2 L' D F L B U' R L2 D' L U' D2 B2 F D2
51. 16.83 U' L' B' R' U2 B2 R2 B R B R2 D2 F B U' D F D' U2 B' D' U' F D2 R2
52. 15.19 D' F' D' F U D' B2 R' U2 F2 U' D' B2 F U R' L2 F B' D2 L2 F' D R2 L2
53. 18.20 D' R' D' F' U R2 L' D2 U' F2 D2 R' B2 U F' L D L U' R2 F2 U' F' B' L
54. 12.23 D B' F D' U F' B U D' R2 B F2 L U2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B F2 U R2
55. 16.70 D' L2 F' L2 B' L2 U' B' F2 D L2 B F2 D' L' B' F U2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 D B'
56. 18.14 F' B' R L2 U2 L2 U' D2 F D2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 L F2 D' F2 B2 D2 L
57. 14.97 D U' L D2 U B2 U2 D2 F' D' L B2 U' F' R2 F' D B' R' F2 B2 U F D2 F
58. 14.67 F2 L' U' B D' B D F L B2 L' R' D2 R2 F' U R' B2 D' F' U2 F' R D2 U
59. 19.63 R U' B2 L R D' F2 U2 D R D2 L' U2 L2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 L U B' D U' L
60. (11.36) U2 D' L' D U2 F' B' L2 U2 D2 R2 B L2 U B2 U' F2 R F D' F R' F2 B2 L'
61. 18.15 F2 L' F' B' L' F' D' B' R U2 L R U2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U' D2 R2 B' L R2 U'
62. 17.84 B R2 B2 D' U F L2 B U2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 U' R' D L' F2 L' D2 R2 B' D2 R
63. 14.84 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D R B D' R L2 U D L2 B2 R' L' D' R2 D' F2 U' D F2 L'
64. 16.78 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 D U B R' B2 F2 D' L' B2 D' L2 D2 U' F' L' D L R2 B' L
65. 16.13 L F' D R2 F' D' R2 B D L' U' D' F' L' U2 R2 L D2 F2 D2 F D U2 F2 D
66. 15.61 R' F2 R2 F2 B2 L B' R' L U' F2 U' R' B' R' D' F2 L' U R2 D' R B F2 D2
67. 16.96 D' F2 U2 B2 U' D2 R' U F D' B' D' B2 F2 U2 F' B2 U2 F2 R L B U2 F2 U'
68. 16.63 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F' L R2 B D' B2 D2 R' D' R F B' U2 D2 R2 F U2 F'
69. 16.67 F' R L' B F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' R' U2 R2 L' D2 B2 L2 U' L F2 R2 B
70. 16.37 U B' R' L2 B2 D' R' B F' L F L' B2 F2 D U F' R' B2 F U D R D2 R2
71. 19.44 L' D L2 U F D F2 L R2 F2 R2 F' B' D U L D2 B' R' D2 L2 B2 U D2 L2
72. 15.40 U' F' R' U' L2 F2 R2 D' R' D2 F' L' B U R2 F2 D2 F B' D B' F2 D R' U'
73. 16.88 R' F U2 R2 L2 B2 F R' F2 R2 U' F' D' L D' F R B' F U' B' D' R2 B R'
74. 19.14 F B R' B' F2 U2 D B L U' B2 L' R' U2 B2 U F R B' U' R U2 R U L2
75. 18.20 R' F D2 L B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 F' D' U' L R2 B2 F' L' U' R2 D U' F'
76. 18.59 F2 R2 L' B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 R' F2 U2 D L' B' U B' L U B L' F U L
77. 14.65 L' R' B' L' U2 R' D2 B U2 B' R2 L' B2 D' R2 F' D' R L2 B' F2 U R' U' L'
78. 15.68 B R' U B' D' F2 D2 L2 F2 B U' R' L' D' U L' D L' U' F D' R B2 R F'
79. 17.57 B D' F D' R D2 R2 D F2 R B' F D' B' F' D B' U D' B F L' B2 U F
80. 15.92 D2 F2 R L' B D F2 L2 U2 F' R L' U R' F' L' D' L2 R D U2 B' L D2 R'
81. 19.17 L B L R' U D2 B' F R' B' R F D' U F2 U' F U D2 F2 B2 U' R2 D B'
82. 15.32 B2 R2 U2 D' F' R' U' R2 L' U' L2 R' B' D' F R' D' U2 L2 R2 U B2 R' B2 D
83. 16.52 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F' L' R U2 F L2 B R' B' R2 B' U' D' R D L2 R2 F2
84. 12.46 U D B F R' D' U' F B2 R' L F2 B D' R' F B L' R U L F2 L' R B'
85. 18.08 D2 U B R' U2 L2 D' R2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' R' B D2 L R' B2 R D U
86. 14.55 L2 R2 F2 D' U F2 L F B2 L2 B R2 B2 U' B D' B2 L' B U2 B2 R2 D' F D'
87. 19.63 U' R' B L' B' F U' L2 B2 R B F' L B R' L D' L D2 B2 R' F2 D' F2 D
88. 17.95 F D' F R L2 D B' F2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D' U' R
89. 17.75 R' U' L U2 R2 L' B2 F' D2 F L2 B L2 D B2 L F D' U' L D2 L B2 L2 U2
90. 17.54 F B D' L2 B2 U D2 B R' B D B D R' F' D' L' U' D' L2 U R F2 U' F
91. 14.68 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B' L B' R' D' F L R B' D2 F2 L2 U F L2 D2 R2 F' L' F
92. 15.34 U L U B F' R U2 L B2 D B R F' D2 F' U2 D2 R U B2 U F D' R2 D2
93. (21.53) B' U2 R' B L' B' L' R' B' L U2 B' L2 D L2 D2 R' D' L R B2 D R2 F L2
94. 15.26 F2 D L2 B R2 F' B' R U2 D' F U F' U' L' R2 U2 R2 U' D2 R F' D F R'
95. 16.51 F2 R' D' U' F2 D B' F L B L2 B2 D B D B2 L' F' D F' R' B2 D U B
96. 14.55 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U' D2 F2 L' F B' L2 D' L' F U2 F2 L F' L2 F2 B D'
97. 12.61 B' D2 U' B' R' B2 D B2 R U2 B U2 R D2 F2 D' U' F2 B L F B L F' D
98. 15.18 U2 F' R' D L2 B D R U F' R' B R U2 L2 F' D2 L F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R
99. 16.99 U2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B L U' R2 D2 R D2 L D' L B' R F2 D L' R2 F L2 R2
100. 12.88 B' R' F' B D2 F2 D' F L' B F R2 L D' F' L' R D' F' B' D L2 B2 F' L'



Avg. of 100 and 12 are PB's. Average of 5 is .1 away from PB. Single is .05 away from PB.


----------



## xbrandationx (Nov 25, 2010)

Average of 5: 22.92
1. 24.56 D2 B F D2 B' L2 B L' U F R U B2 D2 R' L2 B2 F2 L' F' B D' F2 U R'
2. (21.40) D F2 U L' U' F' D' B L F' D' U' L B U L2 D2 B U2 L' U' F' D' U2 B'
3. 22.07 B2 R2 D2 B F D' L' R B' R' D' B' R F' B' R2 D2 R L' U D' L' R U2 L2
4. (35.13) F R' L B2 R B' F2 R2 F U' R2 F2 B' U L2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 F R' B2 R' U
5. 22.14 B' F D' B D U' R' B F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F' U2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 D


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 25, 2010)

acquiring 60 ccs of lubix for ~$11


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 25, 2010)

Average: 19.72
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 17.83
Worst Time: 23.70
Individual Times:
1.	20.45	L U B' U D' B' R2 D' R' U' L B U L2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 U'
2.	18.91	D' F' L' B' U' F' R D' B2 R B' D F2 L2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 L2
3.	(17.83)	B' L F2 U2 L' U F' R U D B U2 L2 U' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2
4.	(23.70)	R F2 U R2 B' R' U B2 D' B2 R' D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2
5.	19.81	U' L F U2 D2 L' B' U L2 D B' D L2 U F2 U' D' F2 L2 D2 F2

This is my second sub 20 average of 5 but I was going to post the first one and CCT shut down and I lost everything


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 25, 2010)

7.86 orange on bottom

U D' B2 F D2 R' U' D R F' R D F' L2 D2 L' F L' U' F2 B2 R F' U R' 

x'yFB
r2'U'r2UMU2M2R'URU'MU2rU'R'
U'FRUR'U'F'
U2MU'MU'M'UM'
U'M'U2MU'M2U2M2

.....second block......


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 25, 2010)

11.21 NL 3x3 single: F' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B' D' L U2 L' U2 F' B2 L' D' F B L' F' L2 U2 L2 R' 

Easy cross + F2L, box OLL and CW U Perm.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2010)

16.43, 14.98, 14.41, 14.78, 16.42, 15.50, 14.71[pll skip], 14.67, 15.70, 15.75[oll skip], 17.52, 16.36 = *15.53* ao12. dunno wtf is going on. i average 16.xx but every once in a while i get in the mood and do this kinda crap

best ao5 was only 15. low SD

2 skips in there and i noted them


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 25, 2010)

Avg. of 12: 42.70 PB: 27.97

36.48, 40.86, 43.28, 34.86, 40.56, 40.51, 42.58, 47.53, 48.17, (56.52), 52.16, (27.97)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 25, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> 16.43, 14.98, 14.41, 14.78, 16.42, 15.50, 14.71[pll skip], 14.67, 15.70, 15.75[oll skip], 17.52, 16.36 = *15.53* ao12. dunno wtf is going on. i average 16.xx but every once in a while i get in the mood and do this kinda crap
> 
> best ao5 was only 15. low SD
> 
> 2 skips in there and i noted them



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Average of 12: 15.53
1. 14.47 F' U2 F2 U' D' B' R' L' F2 R D2 R F' B' D F B U2 R2 D F2 U2 D' L U2
2. (11.33) D' R' L D2 F' D' R2 B L R F' U' F' R2 L' F' L' D2 R2 B2 U F L' B2 R2
3. 18.14 U' D' R' F D' U B U2 L2 U B' F' L D' R F2 D' R2 F B2 U' R2 D' F L2
4. 15.07 R L' F' D R F' U2 B L2 D' B2 R2 B' U2 F' B2 D R' L B F' R2 U' D2 B'
5. 16.00 B D B2 U D2 F2 B' D R2 L U2 F2 B2 L' R' D2 R' D' R' B F2 R2 F2 U' R2
6. 14.89 D' B2 R' D' U' B D B L D' B R B F2 R U' D2 F R' L2 B2 U' D' L' F
7. 14.54 B' U R' U F' R B D L2 R D' R' D U2 L F' L2 U2 D B' F' D2 U2 R U'
8. (18.18) D' U2 F2 B R' U' L2 D L' D2 R2 F' L' R' D L U' D F2 D L2 U L B' L
9. 15.87 F2 D' R U2 R2 D' B R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R U2 R U R B' L D L' B2 D2 F'
10. 16.00 D U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D L' R' D2 F2 L R B R D2 R2 U R F2 U' B L B R2
11. 15.90 F R2 U F U D' B' F' D B D2 U R' U' R2 F' R2 D U' R' B2 U2 B' L' R2
12. 14.42 U B U2 L' R2 D' B' D2 R2 L D' R2 D' B' L2 R2 F' B' U2 F' U' R2 L2 D2 L'


----------



## Anthony (Nov 25, 2010)

last scramble: B L R2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 F R L' D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L U' L2 R' F R' F B' D
D' R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2
L' U L U2 L' U L 
U R U' R' U y R U' R' 
Dw R U R' 
Rw' U' R U' R' U2 Rw
M2 U M' U2 M U M2

6.75


----------



## InfernoTowel (Nov 25, 2010)

First sub-20 avg5!
19.27, 19.55, (23.28), 20.09, (18.48) = 19.63 (σ = 0.34)


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2010)

Weirdest friggin average ever
U perm like every solve
OH
26 35 26 35 25 :O

Average of 5: 29.43
1. 26.37 R' F D2 R2 L' B U' R' D L' D' R2 U2 B F' L2 R F' D2 U B' R2 U2 L U2
2. (35.86) D2 L D' R F' D' B' D2 U' F' L' U' B' R' F U' F L2 D2 R2 F2 L' R' B U2
3. 26.52 F' D' R F2 D U F' D2 R2 L2 F' U D B2 L F U2 L U L2 D L' B' L U
4. 35.40 L B' U D2 F D F' U D F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U R' D' B2 R' B2 L' D L
5. (25.64) F2 R2 L B' R2 U D2 R F' B L' R' F' B R' B' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Average of 12: 15.53
> 1. 14.47 F' U2 F2 U' D' B' R' L' F2 R D2 R F' B' D F B U2 R2 D F2 U2 D' L U2
> ...


 
yeah wtf we keep getting pbs almost the same, and now they are the same . its so weird <3


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 25, 2010)

I think I only had 2 paritys but still very good for me.

Average of 12: 23.72
1. 19.38 (-5,-1) / (0,3) / (2,-5) / (0,-4) / (-5,4) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-5) / (0,3) / (3,-4) / (4,6) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (2,6) /
2. 21.46 (1,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (5,0) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (5,-4) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,-1) / (0,1)
3. 27.88 (1,5) / (6,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,-5) / (2,-3) / (6,5) / (-4,4) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,6) / (-3,0)
4. (17.85) (1,3) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-1,4) / (0,1) / (0,-2) / (4,3) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (1,0) / (-3,-1) / (-5,3) / (-2,6) / (0,6) /
5. 22.41 (0,3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (2,-3) / (3,-5) / (0,3) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (0,6) / (-1,-3) /
6. 27.86 (-3,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-3) / (5,2) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (3,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (-4,-2) / (6,4) / (-2,-2) / (2,0)
7. 27.91 (3,3) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-1,-4) / (4,4) / (-1,-1) / (-3,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (3,4) / (4,6) /
8. 26.49 (3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (1,6) / (0,-1) /
9. 25.09 (-5,0) / (2,2) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-4) / (-4,-3) / (6,5) / (-3,2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,6) / (4,-1) / (4,-4)
10. (28.58) (1,2) / (6,3) / (4,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,6) / (3,-3) / (2,3) / (4,-4) / (3,6) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (-4,2) / (1,6) / (-4,6) /
11. 18.00 (-2,5) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-2,-3) / (6,-4) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-1)
12. 20.75 (4,0) / (3,3) / (5,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,0) / (2,2) / (3,-5) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (4,6) / (6,5) / (1,4) /


----------



## qqwref (Nov 26, 2010)

funny solve

9.93 L2 R2 F' R2 F R2 D B2 L2 B2 D L' R2 B' R' L2 F2 U L' F B' R U B2 R 

cross: y x' D' U2 R' F' R' F' x'
F2L1: y2 U2 R' U R
F2L2: R L U2 R' L
F2L3: R U' R'
F2L4: U L' U2 L U L' U' L
OLL: U r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: R2 U' R' U R U' y' x' L' U' R U' R' U' L U


----------



## u2berggeist (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry to come and be the super-noob, but I just broke 50 secs!!! 48.00034!!!


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 26, 2010)

Pyraminx Average of 100 
New method: Polish V (don't know any L4E algs, though)
Old method: centers first, then random edge insertions until solved 
Many more sub-10 solves now 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.50
worst time: 17.61

*best avg5: 8.43 (σ = 1.80)

best avg12: 9.57 (σ = 1.64)*

session avg: 10.71 (σ = 2.40)
session mean: 10.72



Spoiler



Session average: 10.71
1. 11.69 L R' B U L U' B' L l' b u
2. 10.95 U R L U' R B' U l u
3. 12.37 U' L' B U' B U' R' l r b u'
4. 11.06 L B' L B U R L B' l r' b' u
5. 10.73 U R L' U L R U R' B l' r' b u
6. 12.18 R B' U' R B' L R b u
7. (17.61) B' U B' R' B R' L' B' r' b'
8. 11.81 L U B' R L' R' U' l r b u'
9. 10.77 R' U L' U R B' L U' r u'
10. 8.60 B' L' R B' L B' R L' l'
11. 8.89 U R B L' B L' l b
12. 11.54 B L' U R L' R B' l b u
13. 10.20 U B' U R L R U B L' l' r'
14. 11.36 L' B' R U' B U l' b u'
15. 7.29 U L U B' L R' B' U l u'
16. 10.51 B L' R L' R' B U' L b' u
17. 15.81 L B' U R' U R' U' L l b' u
18. 13.69 B U' L U' R' L' U R l' r b'
19. 10.58 R B L B R L B l r' u
20. 10.15 U B' U R B U' B R r' b u
21. 9.93 L R U' R U' B' R B l' b' u'
22. 8.98 U' B' L' B R' L' B R
23. 6.53 L U R U L' B' U' B' r b'
24. 9.79 U B' U R' L' B' R' B' r b' u'
25. 11.66 R B' L' R' L R' l r' u
26. 10.30 R U' R' L' R' U' R' B l r' b u
27. 11.02 R B R' B U L' r u
28. 13.62 L U L' U' L B' R' U R' l' r' u'
29. 5.72 U' R' U' R U' R' L l' r' u
30. 11.29 U L R U R L' U R' L' l' r b'
31. 7.12 L' R' L' U' L' U' B' U l r b'
32. 13.17 U R' U' R' L B' R U B' l' b u'
33. 11.03 L' U R' L' R B U R r b u'
34. 12.39 U R L B' U R' L' B' U' l b
35. 8.10 R' B' R' B R U B' R l r b
36. 8.44 U L' U' B' U' L R L U' B' l' r' b' u'
37. 10.69 U R' B' U' B U L U' L' l r' b u'
38. 7.93 U B' L' B' R B L' r u'
39. 9.64 B' U' R B R' U' R' l' r u
40. 10.04 L' U L' B' U L U' R l r'
41. 15.67 L' U R L' U' R B R l b u
42. 9.24 L' U L' B' R' B L' R l r b' u'
43. 12.27 R L R U L R' U B L l' r b
*44. 10.84 B' L B' U B L' R' l u
45. 11.16 R' L' U' L' R U L R b'
46. 6.38 L' B R' B R U R l r
47. 6.50 R' B' U B' U' L' B' L l r' b'
48. 7.97 L U' L B' U' B L U' r' b*
49. 13.47 L B' U R U' R U R' l' b' u
50. 15.60 B R U' B R' U B l' r b u'
51. 13.82 L' B U B U' R B' L l' r u'
52. 8.62 U R U' L B' U L R' r b'
53. 9.14 R' U B' L B R' L' R' r b' u
54. 12.65 L' R' L B U' R B l' b
55. 7.58 R L' R' L' B L' l' r b u'
56. 9.06 U R' B R' B' L' l r b'
57. 12.05 B L U' R' U R' U L' l' r b
58. 15.64 R L' U' R U L' R' U' r' b u
59. 10.05 U' L' U' R' U R' L' B l r' b
60. 10.22 U' B' L R U R' U B' l' r
61. 8.85 B U L' R L B' l' r' b u'
62. 7.93 L R' B L' B' L' B U l' r' b u'
63. 12.97 U R L' B R' U L' U R' l r u'
64. 12.00 L B U' L' R' L' U' L' U' b' u'
65. 12.84 B' U B' L' R' U' L l' b u
66. 13.26 U L U B' R B R L' l' r u'
67. 15.60 U R U L' B' U L B' U l' r' b'
68. 11.88 B U' L R' U' B' U' R l r' b
69. 10.63 L' U L R U L' R' U' l' b u
70. (4.50) R' B' U B L' B L' U' l b' u'
71. 7.41 R' U R' B' U B' U' l' b u'
72. 14.96 U' B U' L' R' B U R' r' b' u
73. 14.52 R L' B' R B U B l b u'
74. 8.68 L U' R' U L' U B' R' r u
75. 10.42 R' U' L' R' U R B r' b
76. 11.89 U' L' R U' L' R U L b' u
77. 16.55 U' B L B R L R' U' r b' u'
78. 7.65 U B' L' B' U' B' U' B' l' r' b u
79. 9.08 R' U L' U' R L R' l' r' u'
80. 9.80 U' R' U R L B' U B l r b
81. 11.43 L' U L' R' B L R l' r' b' u'
82. 13.05 L' B' L' R' B' R L' B' l r' b' u
83. 14.39 U B' L' R' B' U' R U' B l' r b u
84. 11.79 L' U' B' L' U L' B' L l r'
85. 9.70 R B' L B R' U' L r' b' u'
86. 11.46 U L B U' R' L' R U' L' l u'
87. 9.82 U' B' L U' B' L' R U l' b' u
88. 11.19 R L' R U' L' B' R B' l r' b
*89. 9.96 B R L B' L R L' R l' r b'
90. 12.48 U R B L R' U' L' R' U' r u
91. 8.41 U L' R B' R' L B' L l u'
92. 11.16 R' U R' L R' B L U' l' r u
93. 8.06 U' B R' L B R B R' l u'
94. 8.96 U R L' B R' L R U l' u'
95. 10.37 U B L' B' R' B U' B U' r' b u
96. 11.67 B' L R U' R U' l' r b u'
97. 7.85 U B R' B L' B U l' b u
98. 12.09 U' L' B R B' U' R' B U r
99. 6.33 L U' L R L' U B L' B' l b u
100. 7.12 L R U R' U B' L U' l u *


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2010)

FINALLY GOT AN ACCEPTABLE AVERAGE OF 12 TO PUT ON YOUTUBE, i suck on camera :3. Took me ~ 3 hours..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0BxYxAGOFY
and my celebration ^_^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7rbgTFsv5Q


----------



## pappas (Nov 26, 2010)

Finished exams.


----------



## d521yts (Nov 26, 2010)

got a new PB 22.58
Scramble:
D U F L R U L U2 R2 B F R U' B2 D U2 L2 R' F2 L2 D R F' D F'


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 26, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Finished exams.


Exactly this.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 26, 2010)

u2berggeist said:


> Sorry to come and be the super-noob, but I just broke 50 secs!!! 48.00034!!!


How did you find a timer with that level of accuracy?:confused:


----------



## chris w (Nov 26, 2010)

sub14 a100. that is all.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 26, 2010)

Sub7 average of 50. 2x2x2 with CLL.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.12
worst time: 10.87

current avg5: 7.69 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 4.73 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 7.16 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 6.11 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 6.69 (σ = 1.78)
session mean: 6.70



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 4.73
1. 5.39 R' U' F U' F U R U' 
2. (9.69) U2 F U F' R2 U' R F2 U' 
3. (3.37) U' R U' R U R2 F' 
4. 3.82 F' R2 F' R F' R U F2 
5. 4.98 R2 U' F2 R' F U2 R2





Spoiler



Average of 12: 6.11
1. 7.31 F R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U R2 
2. 5.89 R F U2 F R2 F' U2 R U2 
3. 3.50 R U F U2 F U' R F' R' U2 
4. 8.51 F2 U' F R' F2 U' R' F' R2 U 
5. 8.66 F' U' F2 U' R' U F' U2 R U' 
6. 6.90 R2 F' R2 F' U R2 U' F2 R' 
7. 5.39 R' U' F U' F U R U' 
8. (9.69) U2 F U F' R2 U' R F2 U' 
9. (3.37) U' R U' R U R2 F' 
10. 3.82 F' R2 F' R F' R U F2 
11. 4.98 R2 U' F2 R' F U2 R2 
12. 6.12 U2 F' R U' F2 R' U F





Spoiler



Session average: 6.69
1. 5.33 F U' F2 U F2 R' F R2 F2 
2. 4.85 U2 R' U' F R2 U' F2 U F U2 
3. 4.23 R U' F2 U R F' R' 
4. 8.30 U R2 U F2 U R F2 U' 
5. 3.69 F U' F' U F2 U' F2 R' 
6. 7.83 U F' R U' R F' U 
7. 8.71 F U2 F U R2 F2 U' R U' 
8. 7.71 R2 F' R2 F' R U' R F2 R 
9. 7.31 F R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U R2 
10. 5.89 R F U2 F R2 F' U2 R U2 
11. 3.50 R U F U2 F U' R F' R' U2 
12. 8.51 F2 U' F R' F2 U' R' F' R2 U 
13. 8.66 F' U' F2 U' R' U F' U2 R U' 
14. 6.90 R2 F' R2 F' U R2 U' F2 R' 
15. 5.39 R' U' F U' F U R U' 
16. 9.69 U2 F U F' R2 U' R F2 U' 
17. 3.37 U' R U' R U R2 F' 
18. 3.82 F' R2 F' R F' R U F2 
19. 4.98 R2 U' F2 R' F U2 R2 
20. 6.12 U2 F' R U' F2 R' U F 
21. 9.64 R2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' F U' 
22. 7.15 F2 U R' F U2 R' F2 
23. 9.39 R F' U2 F' U R F2 U' R' 
24. 8.30 U' R' U F2 R2 F' R' F R U' 
25. 3.42 R F R' F2 R' F U F U' 
26. 5.28 R' F U F2 R' U F2 
27. 6.66 F' R U' F R' F2 R F R' U2 
28. 5.97 F R U R U2 F 
29. 7.80 U2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 F' U 
30. 4.36 F' R2 U F2 U' R F' R2 F' U 
31. 6.74 F' R2 F' U R F' U F' U2 
32. 8.19 F U' F' R2 U2 F U' F' R2 
33. 4.64 F2 U' R' F' R2 U F' U F' 
34. 7.07 U F R' F2 U2 R U R F2 
35. 7.74 U F2 R' F U' R' F R2 U' 
36. 9.09 F2 R' F R' U2 F' U F' U2 
37. 7.07 R' F' U R' U' R2 U R' F' 
38. 6.21 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' 
39. 8.12 U' R F U2 F U2 F R' U 
40. 7.78 F' U' F2 U' F U2 R' F' U' 
41. 6.66 F U R F' U2 R F R2 U' 
42. 6.48 F2 U2 F U' F2 U' F2 R U' 
43. (10.87) R F2 U2 R' F R' F R2 F' 
44. (3.12) U2 R2 U' R' U F2 U2 
45. 5.22 F2 R F2 U' F2 U R' F R 
46. 6.96 U F2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
47. 4.96 R' F2 R U' R2 F U R' U 
48. 7.54 F2 R F2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' U' 
49. 8.57 R2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' 
50. 9.28 U' F R F' U2 R F U2 R U'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 26, 2010)

10.51 3x3 Single: F2 U R' F L2 R' D' L2 R' D' B2 U' L2 B2 D U2 L' R' D L2 F2 L B L2 R 

Fast F2L, Big Fish OLL and PLL skip. Almost sub 10!!!

Average of 12: 14.82
1. (12.08) B U D F' R F' R B' L' U B' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 U R' L' F2 B' L2 B U
2. 17.62 L B' D2 U B2 F2 U' F' U R2 U B' R' L' U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 F' R2 U2 L B2
3. 14.45 L' R2 D' B R2 L2 D2 F' U' F' U' D R U2 D F' R L' U' B R' F2 B2 R L'
4. 16.05 U' R' F D R2 B U' F D2 L' D2 L' D' U2 L2 F R' U' L2 F U L R' D2 U2
5. 15.56 F' L' U2 L' B2 R' D R' L U' L R' B L' U2 L' D R' F' R2 U' R' L2 B' F2
6. 15.01 D' U B' L F2 U2 R B2 U' B L2 B' U2 B R F2 R U' L R2 B D' U F U
7. (18.00) U2 R' F L' U2 R D2 U2 B D2 L' B' F' D' L R2 D2 R' D B' L' U B2 L2 R'
8. 13.18 B2 D B2 R D L U2 D B2 D2 R2 F R U B D' L' U R' U2 B' U' L U2 B
9. 15.66 L' R2 F2 U' B F2 D2 L' U D F B L F2 D B2 F2 R' F L2 B2 L2 U D L'
10. 12.68 R U L2 B2 L B' R U R' B L' F' B U' R L' U' D B2 D' U' L B U2 F2
11. 14.91 B' U' L2 B U' D2 R L' B' D U' F U2 F2 U2 R F' U2 L2 B' R2 B2 R' F' R2
12. 13.07 F' R2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 U B' U R' B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D R2 U D R' D' U B L2 

What. The. Fish.

Average of 5: 13.72
1. 13.18 B2 D B2 R D L U2 D B2 D2 R2 F R U B D' L' U R' U2 B' U' L U2 B
2. (15.66) L' R2 F2 U' B F2 D2 L' U D F B L F2 D B2 F2 R' F L2 B2 L2 U D L'
3. (12.68) R U L2 B2 L B' R U R' B L' F' B U' R L' U' D B2 D' U' L B U2 F2
4. 14.91 B' U' L2 B U' D2 R L' B' D U' F U2 F2 U2 R F' U2 L2 B' R2 B2 R' F' R2
5. 13.07 F' R2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 U B' U R' B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D R2 U D R' D' U B L2 

What is this... I don't even


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 26, 2010)

Me and Jack Johnston just got a 7.64 average of 5 Team BLD over skype. And a 3.79 single.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 26, 2010)

2x2?


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 26, 2010)

Master Magic

PB Average of 5: 2.60 (σ = 0.01) 
2.62, (2.75), 2.60, 2.59, (2.58)

The last three were all PB singles, one after the other 
Would've been cooler if the second solve was a 2.61 
Now I just need to not fail in competition


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 26, 2010)

2x2 Average of 100: 9.45 (PB)
Best Average of 5: 8.01
Best Average of 12: 8.42 (PB)

Best time: 4.35
Worst time: 14.34
Penalties: 3

9.69, 9.89, 11.96, 11.25, 12.17+, 9.69, 9.06, 11.63+, 7.33, 9.52, 10.52, 10.54, 5.66, 9.20, 7.42, 8.66, 9.81+, 10.94, 7.88, 7.87, 10.82, 9.93, 4.70, 9.03, 9.56, 9.22, 9.91, 9.05, 9.50, 10.74, 8.16, 10.64, 7.85, 9.25, 8.11, 14.34, 9.47, 9.40, 8.88, 6.64, 7.85, 13.56, 10.74, 8.96, 8.00, 10.72, 10.40, 12.70, 8.63, 8.85, 10.06, 9.06, 8.15, 10.91, 8.94, 8.18, 7.86, 8.19, 6.64, 8.00, 8.44, 8.33, 10.23, 7.91, 9.57, 9.43, 10.31, 12.31, 12.46, 13.51, 5.44, 11.64, 8.92, 11.43, 8.84, 11.07, 8.44, 10.24, 9.11, 7.13, 9.33, 10.59, 9.11, 8.05, 9.13, 9.57, 9.63, 8.24, 10.16, 4.35, 9.94, 11.06, 11.90, 9.25, 9.97, 9.37, 9.66, 10.65, 6.41, 11.59


----------



## hkne95 (Nov 26, 2010)

today i did 19.99 avg 100


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2010)

I switched my T perm alg 

1.02 T perm.

EDIT: Also 1:36 800 metres from earlier.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 26, 2010)

> Also 1:36 800 metres from earlier.



I hope this isn't running. Nobody has hit sub 1:40 officially yet.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I hope this isn't running. Nobody has hit sub 1:40 officially yet.


 
Nah its cycling, my 800m running is sup 5 (lol).


----------



## loverthehater (Nov 26, 2010)

Personal Best = 35 sec


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I hope this isn't running. Nobody has hit sub 1:40 officially yet.


 
thought an lolben moment :3

ben, what alg do you use now?


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 27, 2010)

how do you know 28 colls but 0 clls?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 27, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> how do you know 28 colls but 0 clls?


 
I am guessing because he has learned 28 colls but not any clls


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> how do you know 28 colls but 0 clls?


my sigs very outdated, but i know COLL, but CLL algs may be faster then what I use for 3x3 (due to me not needing tow orry about edges)

I'm sure as I go over my algs I'll find many of the efficient CLL algs are the same as my COLL alg.

I've just been busy learning 2gll/cpls for OH to bother with CLL


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> thought an lolben moment :3
> 
> ben, what alg do you use now?



A small variation of the move optimal one.

[R2 U R2 U' R2] (U' D) [R2 U' R2 U R2] (D')


----------



## avgdi (Nov 27, 2010)

I got my first sub 15 solve a minute ago. 12.75!! I'm sooo stoked.

Scramble: R' L2 U B U' L' U' B' R' L' F' U' R' U2 R2 F' B' R' F D L2 D2 U' L2 R


----------



## Bagdecubes (Nov 27, 2010)

I just did an average of 100 and got sub-25, I feel like i've grown a lot since I started cubing... Haha


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

First sub 40 average of 5 done OH

40.83, (45.61), 42.62, 35.83, (35.00)=39.76
YAY!!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 27, 2010)

Out of the 14 cubes I've been meaning to clean out for over a month, I've finally started washing out three of them.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 27, 2010)

New 3x3 NL PB today = 16.33. It helped that 2 or 3 fl2 pairs were paired for me on the top layer as I was doing f2l


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 27, 2010)

2x2 average o 5: 6.73
6.38, 6.61, (10.14), (4.80), 7.21 = 6.73

I'm improving at 2x2 yesterday I got an 8.42 average of 12 and a 9.45 average of 100 (see post on previous page) and now I beat my PB average of 5 by 0.06


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 27, 2010)

2-4 Relay 1:32.76


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 27, 2010)

13.83 non-lucky OH single 

EDIT: Got a 28 FMC solution for weekly competition 2010-48  Old PB was 35


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 27, 2010)

222: 3.72 avg of 12 (with knowing full CLL)

Maybe a pb...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 27, 2010)

9.45 NL (2nd nl sub-10)
F2 L R F' L2 D U' L2 U2 L R2 D U2 F R F D' U B' F' L B F D2 U2

y2 D L F U' y L F' D2
U' y' R U R' U2 L' U' L
U' L U L'
R U R'
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U' F R U R' U' F'
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

48 moves/5.08 tps

This was also part of a 13.14 avg12, which is tied for my 2nd best ever. I want sub-13 so bad.


----------



## kurtaz (Nov 27, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.52
1. 10.04 R L D' U' B' F U2 D B2 D R' L' B' D L' U' R2 U2 R' B' D B2 F' U2 B
2. 11.90 D2 L' F' B2 D U2 B F2 D U' R D B R D' R2 B2 L' D' L2 U F' R' F' B'
3. (14.19) L' F2 L B' U' L B' D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F' R U2 L' U2 R ...U' B D U R' L
4. (9.64) L' F' U' B2 F2 L B D2 U2 B2 R D R2 U2 D B L F D F2 L B U' L2 F'
5. 11.21 R F L' R U B U' F U' F2 B' U2 B' F U' L B' R B F' L' B2 F2 L2 F'
6. 11.06 R' F R F2 B D R L' B L2 B R U R2 L2 D2 R2 F B D2 U' R2 B' U R'
7. 10.63 U D2 F' U B2 F2 R D2 F D B R' D' F' L B' U2 R U L2 B' R F' B U2
8. 13.17 D R F' D2 L2 U' B' U B' F2 R' D2 F D' U2 F2 U2 L' R2 F' D2 R' L' F L
9. 12.64 U2 B D2 L2 B U' F' B' R' L' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 D' F' D U B D B2 F2 U' D'
10. 10.65 F U2 D' L2 D2 B2 F U D B2 U B2 D' B U2 B2 D' L' R2 U' F' U L' R' D2
11. 12.18 F2 U F' D' U2 R F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 L D2 R' U' L' F' L' B2 R' B' U2
12. 11.72 D' L2 D' U' F' D U' F2 B2 L F2 B2 D' U B2 D L' B' R2 D' B' D L2 B2 R2


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2010)

12.65 avg12, within that an 11.64 avg5 and an 8.85 single (either accidental x-cross or a free F2L pair and insertion and I didn't notice... yeah), and my hands are _still_ kind of cold.

Some of the first solves of the day. 

Also 9.29 PLL Skip, 10.98 accidental x-cross (yeah accidental), 10.25 NL (PLL was Ua), and 10.80 NL (PLL was Ub). 
All but the 10.80 were in the avg12.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 27, 2010)

Average of 5: 14.44
1. 14.28 F' U' R L U2 B D U' B' U' R' F2 L2 D2 F B' D2 R B2 R' D2 F D2 F' R
2. (14.27) D2 B' U' L2 R' D2 B' L2 U' B D2 F L F' B U2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R U2 B D
3. 14.27 U2 L D2 L U' F U R U2 B U D2 F L2 D' L2 F2 U F L2 R' B D U B
4. (14.75) F' R2 L' U2 D' F' U L2 F' R' B' D B F2 R' U2 D B' R D B' D2 R F2 D
5. 14.75 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 R' L' D2 B' U2 F' L U D' L' U D' B D2 B' D U F' 

Not PB, but epic consistency.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 27, 2010)

U2 B' F D' U2 F D U F' L' R D2 U L2 F R2 L' U B' L F2 L F D F2

R' D L2 D R D' 
y L U2 L' U' L U L2 U2 L U' L' U' L
U2 y R U R' U R U' R'
U2 L' U L U' y' R U' R' 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R

5.98 xD

My F2L was a bit meh because I was just trying to spam TPS this average. Paid off. :3


----------



## slocuber (Nov 27, 2010)

Statistics for 11-27-2010 21:02:58

Average: 2:01.49
Standard Deviation: 2.18
Best Time: 1:51.18
Worst Time: 2:15.64
Individual Times:
1.	(1:51.18)	U2 B b f2 L' r2 u2 R' f2 L l R2 u B b' F2 D' u' R D r2 R b D2 f' F2 L' b' F D d' U' b2 F2 D2 d2 L d u2 b2 F' r' B' b' f' U L2 l' R' D2 f2 F2 D u' U2 F L b2 F D
2.	(2:15.64)	u' b' l2 r f' F2 D f' d' U2 f' L2 U2 L2 l2 d B' l R b L2 l2 r2 R' B' D d U2 F2 r' B' f' l2 f2 d' L' r f' d f' D R F' l2 R' D2 B2 L' r u b F' D2 r B d2 b2 f' r B'
3.	2:02.98	r2 B' D' d2 u U R2 u B r2 d2 f l2 D F R' B' F2 L2 l R2 D' f L2 l2 B u' B2 b' D' d2 u U2 r2 R' B2 U2 B2 f2 D B' r D' u B' b' F' R' U b' U' F2 r' u2 f D U2 l' F' U
4.	2:03.94	r' b' u F' D f' F' L2 l D' L2 l' r2 d2 u U' B2 f2 R' f' F2 r2 F2 R' F r2 u2 B2 f' F2 r' R2 d2 F L' f' L r' d2 L' f F L l2 r2 b2 L d' f2 F D' f r2 U R2 b d' u2 r2 b'
5.	1:57.54	B2 b' d2 L2 D d' u2 U l f' L' r D2 d u U2 r B b2 L r R' f u' L2 R B b L' B' f2 l2 r f2 F R2 b' u' b L d r2 F d' f' D d2 u' b f F2 l' D u2 b F D2 d' U2 F2

5x5


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2010)

Anthony said:


> U2 B' F D' U2 F D U F' L' R D2 U L2 F R2 L' U B' L F2 L F D F2
> 
> R' D L2 D R D'
> y L U2 L' U' L U L2 U2 L U' L' U' L
> ...


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 27, 2010)

Second-best average of 5 on 4x4 ever. 
I usually average around 1:10.
The 56 had PLL Parity 

Average of 5: 1:05.21
1. (56.24) D' L D2 Fw' B2 R2 L' F' Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 L' D Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw Rw Fw' R U2 L' Uw2 L2 R U' Rw B' Fw2 D2 U Rw Uw' Rw U2 Uw' L Rw
2. (1:13.70) Uw2 U F' U' B D2 Uw B' Fw2 U L Rw' B' Fw F R U' Uw2 D2 R L' Uw' F Fw2 B2 Rw' R F' U2 Fw2 R2 D' L2 Fw Uw' L2 Rw D2 U L
3. 1:05.68 Uw D Rw2 R L2 Fw' D' F U' R F2 Rw2 Fw' U L' Uw U F R B2 Uw R2 Uw L Uw' Fw' U2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 F2 D2 Uw Fw Rw2 F D' Rw
4. 1:04.75 Rw D U' Rw F B2 U L' U D' Rw D2 Rw2 B R' Uw' Fw2 R' D2 Rw U Fw' D R' Fw' B' U' L' D' Fw2 B2 Uw B R' Rw2 Fw' L2 R' Uw Fw'
5. 1:05.21 Fw F2 Uw2 D U R Fw D2 L2 R' U Rw D F L' Fw F' Rw F2 Rw' U B L Uw Rw' U2 Uw' L2 Rw R2 Uw' B' Fw Rw U2 D2 Rw' R' U' Fw2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 27, 2010)

Anthony said:


> U2 B' F D' U2 F D U F' L' R D2 U L2 F R2 L' U B' L F2 L F D F2
> 
> R' D L2 D R D'
> y L U2 L' U' L U L2 U2 L U' L' U' L
> ...


 
 Since when are you colorneutral?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes said:


> Since when are you colorneutral?


 
lol. I usually just scramble with cross on bottom because it's easier. It's a hassle to always scramble with cross on B because I do blue.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 27, 2010)

20.87

new PB
EXTREMELY LUCKY
i did the cross, then all of my f2l pairs came as skips (the first pair was made so i inserted it, the second pair was sitting there ready to be inserted, inserted it and the third was there, and the same happened for the last pair), and then I had the peanute/triplesune/bowtie OLL and a PLL skip


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

da25centz said:


> 20.87
> 
> new PB
> EXTREMELY LUCKY
> i did the cross, then all of my f2l pairs came as skips (the first pair was made so i inserted it, the second pair was sitting there ready to be inserted, inserted it and the third was there, and the same happened for the last pair), and then I had the peanute/triplesune/bowtie OLL and a PLL skip


 
Do you have the scramble


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 28, 2010)

Yay for 10th sub 10 OH

U2 L2 R2 D U' L R2 U F' B D2 U' L R2 B2 F2 U' L F B' 9.88 PLL skip


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 28, 2010)

2 gen H-perm
number of times: 500/500
single: 1.55
avg5: 1.62 (σ = 0.05)
avg12: 1.89 (σ = 0.23)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 28, 2010)

First sub-15 avg5. =DDD

number of times: 24/24
best time: 11.82
worst time: 37.50

current avg5: 14.78 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 14.78 (σ = 1.20)

current avg12: 17.11 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 17.11 (σ = 2.07)

session avg: 18.73 (σ = 2.50)
session mean: 19.22



Spoiler






Spoiler



1. 11.82 U2 F R2 D2 L' U2 L' F' L R' D' B L' D2 U' F L U2 F2 L2 U' D L' R2 U





Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.78
1. 15.30 R2 U F2 R2 B D2 L' B2 U2 B L' B' U2 L B' U' R2 D2 F L' R U' F R2 D2 
2. (11.82) U2 F R2 D2 L' U2 L' F' L R' D' B L' D2 U' F L U2 F2 L2 U' D L' R2 U 
3. 15.91 B' U' B' L' B2 U2 L' R B U2 B' D R' L2 B2 L U' R U' F U D' L2 R' D' 
4. (17.65) R' F2 R2 D L2 R D' U R' U' D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F' U R2 L2 B U2 F' U2 
5. 13.12 R' B F' D F' B' D2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 B' D' R' U' F' B' R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.11
1. 16.30 B D' L2 D' U' B' R2 U2 D R' L U R F' U D F' U' R2 F L F D2 F2 R' 
2. (20.51) U D2 B U D2 L' D B R' D2 R F U' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R B' R B' F L2 D 
3. 16.66 D F2 D' B R L2 D' F U F2 L F2 D2 L B2 F U' R L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L' 
4. 20.21 B' F' L F D R2 U2 R2 F2 L U' B U' D' B L U' D' R' D U F' D2 R2 D' 
5. 16.99 B' U' R' F' U2 F2 B' L' B' F2 L' R' U' R2 D L2 R' D R' B' L' D F R2 F' 
6. 19.15 B' D2 U' L2 F2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B U' L2 F2 D' L' B R B' L' R' B U2 
7. 19.81 L' B R' U2 B2 U D2 R D' F' B' D' R' F' L D2 F' L2 D' B2 U L' D' F D' 
8. 15.30 R2 U F2 R2 B D2 L' B2 U2 B L' B' U2 L B' U' R2 D2 F L' R U' F R2 D2 
9. (11.82) U2 F R2 D2 L' U2 L' F' L R' D' B L' D2 U' F L U2 F2 L2 U' D L' R2 U 
10. 15.91 B' U' B' L' B2 U2 L' R B U2 B' D R' L2 B2 L U' R U' F U D' L2 R' D' 
11. 17.65 R' F2 R2 D L2 R D' U R' U' D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F' U R2 L2 B U2 F' U2 
12. 13.12 R' B F' D F' B' D2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 B' D' R' U' F' B' R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L'





Spoiler



Session average: 18.73
1. 20.24 F' U' B' L2 U2 L' U' L' R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B L R' D' R' B' U' F' B' R' 
2. 21.20 F' L R' F' B L2 D2 R L' D' U B2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B F L' R D U' 
3. 19.83 R2 L2 B' D' R D F' L2 B' L D' L' D2 U R' L D2 U2 R D F L' F' D2 F' 
4. 24.43 R B R' L' D2 B' R2 L2 U' R' F B L' R2 U' D B D' B' L U D F2 B2 U2 
5. 20.28 B' R2 D B R2 B' U F' L' R2 D U L2 F B R' L D U' F U' F2 R B' F' 
6. 20.67 F B' D2 R F' U' B U' F' B D2 F' L' U' L2 F' U2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 L B L' 
7. 21.30 F' L B2 D' B2 F U' R' F2 R' D' L2 B F' D R2 L2 D' R' L' D' U R' D' F2 
8. (37.50) B' D2 B' D2 R U2 F' D' F U D2 R' U2 F' R' B L' D2 L2 U L' R2 B' U2 B 
9. 18.49 B U R' L F D2 R' U' F' U R2 D2 R D U2 L' R B R L2 D2 U2 L' R2 D' 
10. 19.85 U2 D L2 U' B R' U D' L2 B' U2 B2 D' U R L2 F2 U B2 D U2 B L2 D' U' 
11. 15.79 D F B2 U' R' F' L' D R' L2 F' D U2 R2 D R B L' B U2 D' R' B2 F' R2 
12. 18.28 F U F' R2 D' U B' R' L2 B2 L D' L2 R' U L D' L2 F U' F' R D' R' D' 
13. 16.30 B D' L2 D' U' B' R2 U2 D R' L U R F' U D F' U' R2 F L F D2 F2 R' 
14. 20.51 U D2 B U D2 L' D B R' D2 R F U' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R B' R B' F L2 D 
15. 16.66 D F2 D' B R L2 D' F U F2 L F2 D2 L B2 F U' R L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L' 
16. 20.21 B' F' L F D R2 U2 R2 F2 L U' B U' D' B L U' D' R' D U F' D2 R2 D' 
17. 16.99 B' U' R' F' U2 F2 B' L' B' F2 L' R' U' R2 D L2 R' D R' B' L' D F R2 F' 
18. 19.15 B' D2 U' L2 F2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B U' L2 F2 D' L' B R B' L' R' B U2 
19. 19.81 L' B R' U2 B2 U D2 R D' F' B' D' R' F' L D2 F' L2 D' B2 U L' D' F D' 
20. 15.30 R2 U F2 R2 B D2 L' B2 U2 B L' B' U2 L B' U' R2 D2 F L' R U' F R2 D2 
21. (11.82) U2 F R2 D2 L' U2 L' F' L R' D' B L' D2 U' F L U2 F2 L2 U' D L' R2 U 
22. 15.91 B' U' B' L' B2 U2 L' R B U2 B' D R' L2 B2 L U' R U' F U D' L2 R' D' 
23. 17.65 R' F2 R2 D L2 R D' U R' U' D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F' U R2 L2 B U2 F' U2 
24. 13.12 R' B F' D F' B' D2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 B' D' R' U' F' B' R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L'


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2010)

12.34 official 3x3x3 average
1:58.18 official 5x5x5 average 
20.43 official OH single (PB)
1:52.44 official megaminx single
another official brind succesu, (placed in 2nd with a lolsafety solve)!


----------



## Faz (Nov 28, 2010)

8.85 single PLL skip. My first sub 10 lol. OLL was r' U' R U r R' U' R' U R then no AUF

L R2 B U' B2 R' D' B D B2 U' D2 L' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U B D2 U' B2 U B 

I can't remember what cross I did


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 28, 2010)

17.30 on camera (it's mega fail because even my warmups are sub17 most of the time). though i'm starting to get more comfortable with it

I got an 11.12 on camera along with a 12.12


----------



## Boscotheclown (Nov 28, 2010)

Got my first sub 20 single. New PB 

19.41 Sec

F2 L2 D2 U2 F L' U2 F D2 U2 L R' B2 R L' F B' L' F' R2 D L' F B' U


----------



## apwhitelaw (Nov 28, 2010)

EricReese said:


> lolwut?


 
Thats all his times which equals 13.80 as his average. OH I assume means one hand.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 28, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2
2.57 avg5
3.55 avg12 (non-pb)
3.99 avg100


----------



## Truncator (Nov 28, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Yay for 10th sub 10 OH
> 
> U2 L2 R2 D U' L R2 U F' B D2 U' L R2 B2 F2 U' L F B' 9.88 PLL skip


 
Kittens are fast =D


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 28, 2010)

8.42 PLL skip 
U2 L2 B' F R2 B' R B2 F2 L' F B L B L' R B2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 F' R2 D2

x' D R' D2 R
U' L' U L
y2 U2 R U' R' U R U R'
y2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U R
U R U R' U R U2 R'

lol 40 moves, after the F2L I was thinking a PLL skip would be nice. Then it happened with no AUF.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 28, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> Do you have the scramble


 
unfortunatley not because It was off of that new timer (Puzzle Timer) and it doesnt have any way for you to see past scrambles


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 28, 2010)

um...

view -> history 

XD


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 28, 2010)

Started today, this is the best I got:


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 28, 2010)

Sqweeah wan
22.02, 24.61, 19.48, 16.79, 25.36, (14.77), 22.98, (35.64), 19.49, 18.84, 25.86, 29.10 = 22.45


Spoiler



Average of 12: 22.45
1. 22.02 (0,2) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-5,6) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0)
2. 24.61 (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (1,5) / (2,-2) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4) / (4,-4) /
3. 19.48 (-3,-1) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,5) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (6,-4)
4. 16.79 (-5,6) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (0,-1) / (5,1) / (4,-3) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (1,0) / (5,-2) / (4,6) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
5. 25.36 (4,-4) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (5,-2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (2,6) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-5,4) / (2,2) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (3,0)
6. (14.77) (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,-2) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (6,1) / (6,-1) / (6,1) / (-5,0) / (5,0)
7. 22.98 (6,-4) / (1,-5) / (-4,2) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (-3,6) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (1,-4) / (6,2) / (-2,6) / (4,-1) / (-1,0) /
8. (35.64) (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,4) / (-1,6) / (4,-1) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-3,2) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (4,-5)
9. 19.49 (3,2) / (6,-5) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (2,-3) / (6,1) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (-5,3) / (5,-1) /
10. 18.84 / (0,3) / (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (-2,-5) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (6,-2) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (-2,1) / (3,6) / (6,-4) / (0,-2)
11. 25.86 (4,5) / (6,-3) / (-5,6) / (-4,-4) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-1,6) / (5,0) / (0,6) / (-4,1)
12. 29.10 (-5,0) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (4,6) / (-1,5) / (-5,1) / (5,2) / (6,0) / (2,6)


----------



## EricReese (Nov 28, 2010)

apwhitelaw said:


> Thats all his times which equals 13.80 as his average. OH I assume means one hand.


 
it was a joke fool. I was remarking at how ridiculously fast his times for OH are


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 28, 2010)

1:42.09, (1:44.02), 1:39.88, 1:34.96, (1:34.02) = 1:38.98
getting back into it
megaminx


----------



## Forte (Nov 28, 2010)

9.54 

U D2 R' F R' L' U2 B' L2 D U' F D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B L U' R D' L' 

z x' R' D L F'
U L' U L U2 L' U L
L U' L'
R U2 R' U R U R'
U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U2


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 28, 2010)

Megaminx: 1:21.92 single


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 28, 2010)

3x3 average of 12: 13.85

14.44 14.00 13.60 13.93 15.30 12.58 (12.21) 12.85 (15.63) 14.30 13.61 13.94

First sub 14 average for me.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 28, 2010)

17.38 average of 12

17.60, 15.51, 19.83, 17.11, 16.99, 15.90, 17.52, 15.74, 17.74, 22.17, 16.52, 18.81 

PB I think.


----------



## nccube (Nov 28, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 11.08
Standard Deviation: 0.63
Best Time: 9.74
Worst Time: 12.06
Individual Times:
1.	9.74	D' U L B' U2 B' F2 D' U' L' R B L' B2 L' R2 D L' R' D' U' B U' B' F'
2.	10.52	B L' R' B L2 U2 F' L D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' L' D2 B L2 D B L2 B2 U'
3.	11.48	R2 D L2 R B' F D R2 D' F' U' L' B2 F2 D' U B' F L' B2 F' D2 B' F' L2
4.	12.06	D B2 U B2 U L2 B2 F' L R D L U' L2 F2 L' B' R U' B F2 L' D U R
5.	11.73	F2 L2 R' B' L R2 D B' F' R2 D B L2 R2 U B' F2 R' U2 B' L B F D U'
6.	10.89	B' F' L F2 L2 U L D2 U2 L' R' F2 L2 R U L R B L2 R' D B2 F2 D' U'
7.	11.61	R B2 F' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' F' L' D2 U' R B2 F' L D2 R B D2 R2 F' L2 U
8.	11.11	L R2 B' F2 L' R B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D U' F D2 B' F' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F'
9.	10.64	D R B' U2 B U' B2 F' L B2 R D2 B' L U B2 R U L D2 F2 U' L' F2 R2
10.	10.70	F' L2 R' B2 D' F D2 U' F' D' L U R2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 R' U F D U B' L
11.	11.70	L D' R' U' B2 F' D U' L D2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' U2 B F R' B' U' L U' F2 U'
12.	10.80	B D' R2 F D U2 L D U' B2 F D U F' U2 L' R' B' F2 L2 R' F2 L' R' F'


----------



## d521yts (Nov 28, 2010)

Learned the Petrus Method 
now time to get better at it XD


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2010)

FrankMorris said:


> 3x3 average of 12: 13.85
> 
> 14.44 14.00 13.60 13.93 15.30 12.58 (12.21) 12.85 (15.63) 14.30 13.61 13.94
> 
> First sub 14 average for me.


Awesome! Nice to see you're still cubing.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 28, 2010)

4:23.11 6x6
old pb was like 4:37. i realized a way to get less lockups while edge pairing, plus no pops or parities


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 28, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx: 1:21.92 single


 
yea you guys are thrashing me now
its just getting embarasing


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 28, 2010)

1.71 on Master Magic!!! WOOT!!!

I must get a sub1.7 single!!!


----------



## cuberr (Nov 28, 2010)

Just did an average of 100 today for my 3x3 and got personal best times for single, average of 5, average of 12, and average of 100. Each one dropped by 2 or 3 seconds and the last time I did an average of 100 and got all my best times was 4 days ago. It was definitely worth not doing my homework!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> 1.71 on Master Magic!!! WOOT!!!
> 
> I must get a sub1.7 single!!!



0.0

Tied WR


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2010)

Average of 5: 29.88
1. 32.31 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 L' B L2 F' D2 U' R D U2 B2 D' U2 R B' R2 U R D B'
2. (44.83) L2 D L D' U2 L2 R' F R L2 F' B' R L2 D F' U' F2 U' R' L2 F2 L' U R2
3. 26.43 F' D2 U2 F' D2 U R L' B' F' R' B' D R B R2 U' B' U2 B' U' F U2 B2 D'
4. 30.91 U B2 U' L B2 L' R U D' F' B' D U2 F2 U' L2 B R2 D2 F U' F2 U2 D2 L2
5. (25.29) R' F B' L2 U2 F' L U L' F' D L2 U2 L U' L D' F2 R' L2 B L2 R2 B D2 

On video son. Told you it was on WEB.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 29, 2010)

1.46 RU H-perm.
EDIT: 1.40
EDIT: 1.33


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2010)

So is 1.52 average yet?

I did my first OH 4x4 solve - 4:23.08


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 29, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> So is 1.52 average yet?
> 
> I did my first OH 4x4 solve - 4:23.08


 
No, I'm too inconsistent to get a good average. But sub 1.5 is getting quite common.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 29, 2010)

am slow

number of times: 125/125
best time: 7.78
worst time: 14.74

current avg5: 10.84 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 9.55 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 10.81 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 10.13 (σ = 0.94)

current avg100: 10.66 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 10.61 (σ = 1.10)


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 29, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> 1:42.09, (1:44.02), 1:39.88, 1:34.96, (1:34.02) = 1:38.98
> getting back into it
> megaminx


 


Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx: 1:21.92 single


 Seeing as everyone else is minxing, thought I'd do some since my hands went numb after 5 3x3 solves. First solve 1:35.16. PB by over 10 seconds. LL was EO skip, sune for EP, niklas for CP, and then CO skip. So 4 stage turned into really easy 2 stage


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 29, 2010)

OH:
(12.94), 15.02, 19.18, 17.52, (24.03+) = 17.24


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 29, 2010)

13.98 avg100

1 10's
8 11's
19 12's
23 13's
22 14's
19 15's
8 16's

Yes! 76 days after my first sub-14 avg12. I really suck at 3x3 in competition.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 30, 2010)

^CONGRATS! 

OH:

Average: 30.84
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 23.89
Worst Time: 32.85
Individual Times:
1.	(23.89)	R2 F' R F L U L' F L B D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2
2.	30.92	R' U2 L U2 B R L' U D' L' U' L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' D' L2 B2
3.	31.69	U2 F' D' R B2 U' D' B' R' L F L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2
4.	(32.85)	U' R D B D L2 F2 U L F' L2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2
5.	29.91	F2 R' L2 U' F R' B' L' F2 U' L' U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2

I found out what my old PB was, and apparently I now have gotten 3 23s.  No 24s as far as I remember, 2 25s I think, no 26s maybe... etc. etc.

Great average for me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 30, 2010)

Stackmat

*3.31 avg12*
3.53	U R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2
4.19	U2 R2 F' R F' U2 F U' R U2
3.81	U2 F U F' R2 F2 R' U'
3.75	F' R U' R U F2 R' U R'
3.05	U2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F' U'
(5.58)	U2 R F' R' F' U2 R U'
3.28	R' F U' R2 F R' U R'
2.90	F R2 F U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
(2.34)	U' F' R F U F U' R U'
2.80	U2 R' U2 R F U R U'
2.59	F U' F U F2 R U R2
3.21	U' R' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U

EDIT:
Skype Team BLD - 23.96 NL
Camera died


----------



## Escher (Nov 30, 2010)

9.91 avg 12 on mescaline.


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> 9.91 avg 12 on mescaline.


 
Impressive


----------



## riffz (Nov 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> 9.91 avg 12 on mescaline.


 
lol. how was it?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 30, 2010)

19.89 avg 100. Fridrich. I am pleased.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2010)

I am pleased.

edit:

LOL I beat Tim Reynolds <3


----------



## Toad (Nov 30, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> 19.89 avg 100. Fridrich. I am pleased.


 
Woah, well done!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 30, 2010)

Statistics for 11-30-2010 19:57:25

Average: 1:45.57
Standard Deviation: 7.54
Best Time: 1:25.04
Worst Time: 2:50.27
Individual Times:
1.	1:37.78
2.	1:42.33
3.	1:33.76
4.	2:06.30
5.	1:46.07
6.	1:48.72
7.	(1:25.04)
8.	1:49.67
9.	1:43.43
10.	1:42.34
11.	1:45.29
12.	(2:50.27)

Pop on the last solve :fp

Also: LOADS of "X" perms for CPLL, and I don't know a good alg for "X perm yet


----------



## Forte (Nov 30, 2010)

go me

Average of 12: 13.33
1. 13.56 L B' L' R2 D' B2 D L' U2 B2 L2 U2 D' R F' R' U F L2 R F B D' R' B2 
2. 12.67 D L' U2 B' D2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B U' F B' D2 U' R2 L2 F' D2 L R' F' R D2 
3. 10.53 F L' R D U' F2 R F2 U' B F D U' F R D2 F' R' B2 F2 L B' L2 R' U2 
4. 14.13 L' R U2 D' B2 L2 F L D2 B' U D' R D' B2 F2 L2 F' R2 B2 D' R2 F L2 R 
5. 16.12 F' U B2 D' B' L' B2 U' B U' R2 U' L' U F' R2 F' B' R' L2 B' R B U2 F 
6. 11.16 D L' R F2 R D2 U' R B' R F' L' F2 D U L' F' D' U2 B' L' F' B2 R D2 
7. 14.76 U' D F' R L2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B' D R2 B' U' D' L B' D' L B' 
8. 13.65 D2 B' D2 L R D2 L2 F' R B' R2 F2 B2 D R' F2 D' R2 F B D' L' F2 D F2 
9. 11.73 D2 L' U2 D' L2 R D' U' R2 L' F U' B' D U' F2 D' B' L' R B' F2 R' U' B' 
10. 15.00 U L B' L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R' B F U2 B' F' U' D' F2 U' D' F2 D2 R' D' R 
11. (16.78) U' L U' B2 U2 D L U2 F' U B L D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L F B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 
12. (10.33) U2 B F' U L2 R D' F' R2 L B2 L2 R2 F2 R' D' L' B2 L' R' B F' U D F' 

and

Average of 5: 12.65
1. 12.67 D L' U2 B' D2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B U' F B' D2 U' R2 L2 F' D2 L R' F' R D2 
2. (10.53) F L' R D U' F2 R F2 U' B F D U' F R D2 F' R' B2 F2 L B' L2 R' U2 
3. 14.13 L' R U2 D' B2 L2 F L D2 B' U D' R D' B2 F2 L2 F' R2 B2 D' R2 F L2 R 
4. (16.12) F' U B2 D' B' L' B2 U' B U' R2 U' L' U F' R2 F' B' R' L2 B' R B U2 F 
5. 11.16 D L' R F2 R D2 U' R B' R F' L' F2 D U L' F' D' U2 B' L' F' B2 R D2


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 30, 2010)

19.44 avg 100 - fridrich - I am pleased. (12 was 17.99 and 5 was 17.06)


----------



## Toad (Nov 30, 2010)

Sub18 of 12!! Charlie is fast! <3


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 30, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Statistics for 11-30-2010 19:57:25
> 
> Average: 1:45.57
> Standard Deviation: 7.54
> ...


 
FML


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2010)

Charlie does too many solves


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 30, 2010)

joey said:


> Charlie does too many solves


 
I didn't post the avg 10,000. I'm not even slightly joking.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2010)

..


----------



## EricReese (Dec 1, 2010)

Graduated race to sub 30 thread


----------



## WilliamCuber (Dec 1, 2010)

I Beat the current 2x2 world record. .82 secs. but of course it was unofficial ):


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2010)

I finished learning 2x2 cll.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 1, 2010)

Yesterday: 6 consecutive Skype Team BLD successes. Times were something like 27, 30, 32, 34, 35, 37


----------



## Toad (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm guessing all you Skype "Team BLD" guys realise that the times can in no way be compared to real Team BLD times, yes?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 1, 2010)

Correct. It's completely different. I believe that it's harder and easier in various ways. The most difficult parts about Skype Team BLD are that the success rate is way lower and you need to have the same exact algs for every case. Since I can only do real Team BLD at competitions, this is just for fun.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 1, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Since I can only do real Team BLD at competitions, this is just for fun.


 
Well, even "real" Team BLD at competitions is just for fun. There's nothing wrong with your version of Skype Team BLD at all, it's merely different. I'd like to give it a try sometime.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Well, even "real" Team BLD at competitions is just for fun. There's nothing wrong with your version of Skype Team BLD at all, it's merely different. I'd like to give it a try sometime.


 
There goes that uwr


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 1, 2010)

15.62 average of 12

.02 away from pb
such a ball buster <_<
14.77, 15.14, 17.57, 14.27, 18.73, 14.81, 15.49, 19.32, 15.46, 15.42, 14.23[pll skip], 14.50

the pll skip was sune into U3, shoulda been sub14


----------



## Kian (Dec 1, 2010)

First sub competition pb average of 12 in probably over a year. Yay for never practicing.

1:56.12, 2:07.45, (1:51.28), 2:05.72, 2:07.43, (2:14.91), 1:59.00, 2:02.90, 2:07.90, 2:10.36, 2:04.07, 1:57.12


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 1, 2010)

I understand commutators finally!
And loving them....these are so sweet O_O its like a whole new world in cubing......


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 1, 2010)

<3 Me taking a few days break and coming back gogo fast
15.19, 15.03, 16.95, 13.17[nl wtf], 14.71, 14.12, 16.59, 15.19, 16.89, 13.65, 17.42, 14.88 = 15.32 average of 12. 

pb by .28 

thought i had a chance at sub15 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.17
worst time: 17.42

current avg5: 15.65 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 14.62 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 15.32 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 15.32 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 15.32 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 15.31


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> FML


 
Lol, just wait until Chris po....

nvm...


----------



## Anthony (Dec 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Well, even "real" Team BLD at competitions is just for fun. There's nothing wrong with your version of Skype Team BLD at all, it's merely different. I'd like to give it a try sometime.


 
Haha, not necessarily. I'll PM you my skype username and maybe we can try sometime. I could teach you the codes Eric and I use. :3

Best 3x3 average of 5 I've had in a while:

8.53, 8.71, 10.23, 9.01, 9.20 = 8.97
8.71 was an OLL skip.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think you can do team BLD with yourself, Anthony. :3


----------



## Anthony (Dec 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't think you can do team BLD with yourself, Anthony. :3


 
lmao. wtffff. supposed to quote That70sShowGuy. >_>


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 1, 2010)

Smashed my old Pyra avg 5 PB and got an avg 12 PB (lucky qqTimer scrambles):

5.63, 9.16, 12.00, 9.90, 10.50, (25.97), *10.78, 5.41, (5.16), 11.33, 8.11*, 11.77 = 9.46 

In bold is the best avg 5 - 8.10. 

My old avg 5 PB was 9.91.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Smashed my old Pyra avg 5 PB and got an avg 12 PB (lucky qqTimer scrambles):
> 
> 5.63, 9.16, 12.00, 9.90, 10.50, (25.97), *10.78, 5.41, (5.16), 11.33, 8.11*, 11.77 = 9.46
> 
> ...


 
My best average of 5 is 7.74 but my average of 12 9.76


Master Magic:
6.42 average of 5
6.34, 6.40, (5.61 PB), 6.53, (7.19) = 6.42

EDIT 6.31
(5.74), (6.72), 6.68, 6.20, 6.04 = 6.31

EDIT 2: 5.39!!!
5.04, (4.55 PB), 4.78, 6.35, (6.69) = 5.39


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice work with the Master Magic - if I fail again and you don't you could beat me at MSO. Also, my Pyra was kind of lucky, so you're still better unofficially.

Just did some insane 2x2. New PB single, avg 5 and avg 12. 

Idk what happened to the scramble for the 0.78 single, but when I click the time on qqTimer it gives me a different scramble. I might have done it wrong, but it was 5 moves. I'm still going to count it.

PB avg 5:
(4.43), 3.05, 2.21, 2.83, (2.13) = 2.70 
Finally, a sub-3 avg 5!

PB avg 12:
1.90, 3.61, (4.69), 4.27, (0.78), 3.97, 3.46, 3.15, 4.43, 3.05, 2.21, 2.83 = 3.29 

I was going to do an avg 100, but got a 12.83 then a DNF, so I gave up. 

Sub 3.5 avg 100 should be coming fairly soon.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoiler



32.30, 19.63, 31.69, (34.05), 20.50, 21.58, 23.05, 19.50, 19.19, 29.22, 26.73, 24.81, 20.19, 17.98, 17.63, 19.14, 19.16, 17.28, 21.22, 25.42, 15.89, 22.59, 17.98, 16.47, 18.19, 23.95, 18.23, 27.11, 15.73, 19.86, 24.14, 29.52, 24.97, 29.36, 15.66, 20.16, 19.05, 17.05, 20.49, 21.56, 15.91, 24.38, 17.70, 20.27, 24.59, 22.61, 18.02, 26.14, 14.45, 16.08, 23.42, 20.52, 28.27, 16.67, 18.98, 18.81, 21.50, 20.48, 18.78, 19.49, 19.55, 16.75, 14.55, 18.74, 18.19, 17.45, 13.22, 17.88, 16.02, 17.45, 17.03, 17.52, 16.38, 19.55, 15.59, 16.11, (13.13), 16.97, 18.22, 22.92, 21.33, 19.83, 19.78, 16.09, 25.23, 16.41, 23.56, 17.67, 20.14, 19.92, 23.84, 20.92, 19.59, 18.39, 21.58, 28.86, 21.50, 16.70, 15.20, 20.84, 18.83, 18.77, 17.14, 20.78, 20.39, 22.38, 24.56, 22.41, 21.48, 16.14, 15.39


computer cube
stats:
number of times: 111/111
best time: 13.13
worst time: 34.05

current avg5: 20.01 (σ = 2.76)
best avg5: 16.03 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 19.92 (σ = 2.02)
best avg12: 16.42 (σ = 1.27)

current avg100: 19.74 (σ = 3.37)
best avg100: 19.74 (σ = 3.37)

session avg: 20.25 (σ = 3.88)
session mean: 20.31


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh shoot, I REALLY need to work on 444 now 

Megaminx:

Average of 5: 1:35.16 (so close to sub 1:35...)
Average of 12: 1:40.90 (so close to sub 1:40...)


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just got 3 OLL skips in a row.

1/10,077,696


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 1, 2010)

5th on the sum of all averages list and 7th on the sum of all singles!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#6

Also second person to average sub-1 on megaminx!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 1, 2010)

*12.97 avg12*
14.42	B2 F L' U' L2 R' F R D' L B L U' B F' R2 D U' F' U L R2 B F L
12.21	B' F D U2 L' D2 U L' R' D U' B2 D' U' B2 F2 L' D B2 F' L2 R' D U B2
12.94	R' D U2 L2 F D' U' B' F2 L' B' F2 R B' F D2 L' B' F' D2 U L' D B F'
12.08	L2 R' B2 F' D' U F' R' F' D' U F R B2 L' R' B' L2 R D' U' B2 F' D2 U2
12.96	R F' D' U2 L D2 B' F U L2 R' U' B F2 R' B F2 L R2 B' F' D' B2 L' D'
(15.15)	L R U' B2 L' R B L' U L2 D F' R2 U B F' U2 F L' D' U2 B F2 R F2
12.74	R F' R2 U' B' R2 B' F' L' R' B' F' D L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L F' D2 L2 F2 U
12.84	B F2 R2 F2 D2 L B' F2 D' U R2 B2 U' B2 F' D2 U2 B F' L' R D' U' B2 F2
12.69	F' D2 B2 F2 D L2 R B F2 U' L' F U F L2 U L2 B F R' B' F D' F' L'
12.31	L' D2 U B L2 D U B' U2 B D2 F' R2 B2 F' R F2 D U B' R' D' L' R B
14.51	L2 R' B2 F' L2 R2 F' D L R2 D' L F2 U' B2 L' B' F L2 U' R2 B D2 U' R
(12.07)	R2 D' U' B D' U' B' F2 L' B2 F' D F R' D2 U2 F' D' B2 D' U B' L2 U2 L'

YES!!!


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 1, 2010)

My first hour with magic 
1.63 single
1.90 average of 5


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 1, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> 5th on the sum of all averages list and 7th on the sum of all singles!
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#6
> 
> Also second person to average sub-1 on megaminx!!


 
NOOOO


----------



## da25centz (Dec 2, 2010)

First sub-30 avg5!

(27.11) 30.19 31.78 (36.06) 27.74 => 29.90


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

pb ao5 

1. 13.80 D' B R B2 R' B' F R F B R' F' U' L2 B' U2 B D' B2 R' B D2 U L2 D 
2. (16.00) L U2 L F R2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L B' U' D' F' B2 D2 F D' U' B L2 R U' B2 
3. (12.39) B2 U B' L' U' D' L F L B' L' R2 D R2 B R' L2 B' D' B2 D' L B' F' L2 
4. 15.65 D F' D2 L2 F' U' L' D R2 B2 L2 B D' R' D F' D2 R2 U' B' D R U' D L2 
5. 13.13 B2 F D2 U2 B F2 L2 B L B' U2 L R F' L D2 F U B2 U2 F2 B2 L F2 L 

14.19
all very lucky solves (not technically) but pairs jumped out at me. i sorta don't want to count it but..yeah


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 2, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> *12.97 avg12*


 Woah. You're much faster than me now.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 2, 2010)

Skype Team BLD - 23.36 
video: 


Spoiler


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 2, 2010)

ZZ method 

number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.95
worst time: 43.29

current avg5: 19.11 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 19.11 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 23.20 (σ = 3.92)
best avg12: 22.25 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 24.00 (σ = 4.04)



Spoiler



23.86, 25.55, 26.25, 23.90, 25.07, 25.77, 22.55, 24.82, 27.69, 17.90, 23.37, 22.17, 21.16, 20.89, 21.67, 20.00, 22.46, 26.81, 20.39, 33.76, 23.54, 23.17, 28.21, 28.65, 24.68, 18.16, 26.47, 16.95, 24.77, 19.31, 22.00, 23.94, 22.59, 22.68, 32.24, 30.16, 19.68, 35.29, 22.62, 21.96, 29.89, 30.60, 22.38, 23.39, 43.29, 23.83, 18.26, 18.36, 19.07, 19.90



all new PB's with this method

...there were some huge EOLine fails in there...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 2, 2010)

OH
25.20 avg5
(24.06), (32.02), 26.78, 24.39, 24.42

lots of pb's lately


----------



## Rimuel (Dec 2, 2010)

New non-lucky PB (using CFOP) of 16.47. . Also, new PB average of 18.71.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 2, 2010)

2x2 avg 5 PB:
2.11, 2.09, 3.31, (14.93), (1.15) = 2.50

Very lucky scrambles from qqTimer. I'm pretty sure that when I click on the average, it gives me different scrambles, though...

Edit: 3.74 avg 50 (wanted to do 100, but had to go to bed), with 2.48 avg 5 PB!
2.59, (1.75), (3.68), 1.94, 2.91 = 2.48

Still having the same scrambles problem...


----------



## Rimuel (Dec 2, 2010)

My first successful BLD solve! I used Old Pochmann:

Memorization: 11:25:00
Solve: 4:51:87

Whew, I feel great!


EDIT:

Second solve:

Memo - 10:37:12
Solve - 3:38:31


Thanks Ryan, now I know .


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 2, 2010)

First BLD solve is an amazing feeling, congratulations . Although it is fine in here, there is an entire thread dedicated to blindfold accomplishments: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?3582-Blindfold-Accomplishment-Thread!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 2, 2010)

Average of 12: 9.49
1. 9.45 F2 R' L2 B2 R' D' U R U F U' R2 L2 B R' L2 U2 L' B U R' F B D2 U2
2. (8.62) L U F R' D B F2 D R D U' F2 R' L' F' B2 D' R2 L2 F D' U' B' L' F2
3. 9.44 B U2 L D' U2 L F U2 F' R D U2 R' L B F' D' U F2 L R2 B2 D2 F B2
4. (11.29) L F' D' U R2 L B2 U D B' R2 L' F B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L' R B2 U2 D' F B'
5. 9.91 F' R B' D B2 U2 F2 D U2 B' R B2 D2 B U' L2 D U2 R U B' U2 D' B L2
6. 9.91 B2 D R2 D2 B' F2 R' B2 D R' D2 F L F L' U R' L' F R U2 L' U' B2 R'
7. 9.65 L2 F2 L' D B L D' L U' L R2 F2 R U' F2 R' F R2 L2 B' R2 D' U F' L'
8. 9.02 L' B U' F U' L2 U B2 F2 R U R L' F' B L D R2 U2 F U' L' F R B
9. 9.93 F2 B' L' B' D B D' U F' R' U' F' U L2 F U' F2 D2 L2 F L' U' D L2 D'
10. 9.64 U' L2 R' B2 U2 B D2 F2 D' F' D F' R2 B D2 R' B F' D U R' L2 D U R
11. 9.08 B2 U' L' D' B D' R B D R2 U L R F' R L D R L F2 L2 B U2 R' L'
12. 8.93 D2 U' R D' L B D2 F' B L' D2 R2 U2 R F R2 F' U2 B R' B' L' U2 R' D2 

0.36 SD O_O
No counting sup-10s xD

EDIT:
9.38, 11.73, 9.45, 8.62, 9.44, 11.29, 9.91, 9.91, 9.65, 9.02, 9.93, 9.64, 9.08, 8.93, 12.70, 9.54, 10.31, 11.65, 9.93, 12.02, 7.99, 9.18, 9.46, (7.80), 9.33, 12.04, 11.06, 8.46, 10.46, 10.53, 9.97, 10.90, (13.52), 9.44, 10.40, 11.39, 10.24, 11.11, 9.93, 8.93, 9.28, 11.94+, 7.85, 11.68+, 9.06, 11.55, 9.76, 13.30, 8.54, 9.69
= 10.12 avg50 :/
3 sub-8 NLs


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm starting AS level maths in January. Yay.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Pyraminx
3/12/2010 4:35:39 PM - 5:10:46 PM

Mean: 9.54
Standard deviation: 2.10
Best Time: 4.87
Worst Time: 17.11

Best average of 5: 7.61
16-20 - 7.84 (8.30) (4.87) 7.51 7.50

Best average of 12: 8.47
9-20 - 7.83 8.17 10.21 7.57 9.83 (17.11) 10.02 7.84 8.30 (4.87) 7.51 7.50


Spoiler



1. 9.89 l R' U B R' L B' U' B'
2. 7.81 u' l b' U R U' L' B U R
3. 13.28 u' l r' b' U' R' B' R B R' B L
4. 15.70 u' r b' B' L B' U R' U' B L
5. 8.77 u' r L B' R U B' U' R' B'
6. 9.30 u' l' r b L' R U' B' R L' U B
7. 10.82 l r L' R B U' L' U' L' U
8. 10.42 u l' r b R' U R' L B' L' B' L
9. 7.83 u l' b U' B' L U' L B' U B' U
10. 8.17 u r' L R' L U' B R B L
11. 10.21 u' r' U L B' L B' R' L
12. 7.57 u b' U R L' B' R' L R' L' U'
13. 9.83 u l' r' b' B U R' L' U' L R' U'
14. 17.11 u' l' r' L' R B' L' R' U' L U
15. 10.02 u' r b R' U' B' R B' L U R'
16. 7.84 r' b B U' B L' U' R' L' U'
17. 8.30 u' r B U L' B U' B' U' L
18. 4.87 u l b' B U' L' U' R'
19. 7.51 u l b' R' B R' B U L R U
20. 7.50 u' l r R' B R' U B' R B' R U
21. 12.23 r b R B' R L' U B' L' B
22. 9.26 u' B' R' L U' L' U' R' U
23. 9.85 u' l b R' U B' L U' R' L'
24. 9.45 u l r B L' B R' U' L U L' U'
25. 9.39 r' b U R L' U' B L B'
26. 7.09 u L' R' B' R U R' L U'
27. 9.48 u' l' b' B' U L' U B' U' L
28. 8.44 l' b' B' U L R' L U B R U'
29. 7.89 u r b' L' B L' B R B L'
30. 6.37 b L B U' R' L B' U' R'
31. 8.94 l' r b' R' U R' L B R' U L' R U'
32. 10.06 r' R U' B U L' U' R L
33. 8.63 u' l b' R B L' U B' U R' U'
34. 9.68 u' r U' R U L' B L' U' R'
35. 9.65 u l b L B R L U' B R L
36. 10.22 u' r b' L R' U R' L B U L
37. 9.37 u l' r' b' L U' B' R' U B
38. 8.97 l r b' U' L R U' L' B U
39. 9.88 b L R' L R' L B' R' U L
40. 9.31 u' l r B R B U L' R L' U'
41. 11.77 u l r b' B' L' B U L' B U R
42. 10.16 u l' r B' L' R' B' R U B R' U
43. 10.45 r' b U' L B R' B' U R' U
44. 11.25 u l' b R L' B' R L B L
45. 8.14 u' r B R' B R U' B R' U
46. 8.82 u l r L' U' L U L' B R U'
47. 13.21 u' l' r' b R L' U L' B U L' U' L
48. 9.70 l' b' L U' R' B U L' B' L'
49. 7.05 u' l' r' b R' U' L R' B L
50. 9.94 u l' r L' R U L' R


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 3, 2010)

Finally sub-17 officially


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 3, 2010)

First sub-20 average of 12  All were non-lucky.

Average: 19.79
Standard Deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 15.38
Worst Time: 24.27
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	16.88	U R B R2 B' F2 D F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L F2
2.	18.56	D' L' R2 U' L' R2 D F2 U2 R' D' U' R' D2 R2 F' U' L' D' U'
3.	21.82	D' U L' B' F D2 U2 B F R U2 L' R2 F2 D2 B D2 R U2 F'
4.	20.55	B' F L2 B' D2 B2 F D2 U2 B' F' D U' L2 F U2 B' R2 U B'
5.	(15.38)	L R2 B D' U2 R' B' F2 L2 F L' U2 F L' R' B F L2 R' B
6.	22.28	F U' B' L R' D' U2 F' L' F D U L' R D' U2 B2 F' R U2
7.	(24.27)	U2 B F L2 R U F' L R2 D2 B U' L' R2 B' F2 L U2 R U'
8.	19.48	B' L2 R' U' L2 R2 D2 F R U2 R U2 R D' L' R D' F' R' U
9.	19.86	B' L2 R' D2 L2 R2 U F D B F D R2 F' U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 F
10.	20.33	B L' D' B F' D2 U' R2 B2 F U2 B2 F2 R F' U2 R' F2 L' B
11.	21.54	U2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 R D2 U' B' D2 L D2 U' R' B2 D' U' L
12.	16.64	D2 U2 R' B2 R' U' B' R' D2 B F' L' R D U F' L R2 U' L2


----------



## aronpm (Dec 3, 2010)

Mean of 100: 14.16
Standard deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 10.19
Worst Time: 17.26

Best average of 5: 12.12
11.17 (14.83) 13.26 (10.19) 11.95

Best average of 12: 13.08
12.16 13.20 12.44 14.84 (16.19) 13.26 11.17 14.83 13.26 (10.19) 11.95 13.70


----------



## pappas (Dec 3, 2010)

6.68 pyraminx avg of 12 and 8.76 3x3 single OLL skip. Both not pb's but I'm still happy.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 6.68 pyraminx avg of 12 and 8.76 3x3 single OLL skip. Both not pb's but I'm still happy.


 
Aww... come on, don't drop away. I got a 6.70 a100 a few weeks ago (pyra), don't tell me that's good for you 
Get practising


----------



## aronpm (Dec 3, 2010)

IRC Team blind: 1:05.55
We also did 1:33.44 average of 5

20:37 <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #15346: U' D' F' L' R F U2 L' B' F R2 L2 U' F' L' U' R2 D' F' L2 R2 F L F2 U'

20:38 <Tim_Major> F' R' L2 F' L U r U2 r'
20:38 <Tim_Major> y U R U R'
20:38 <Tim_Major> U2 Y'
20:38 <Tim_Major> SEXY *3
20:38 <Tim_Major> U L U L'
20:38 <Tim_Major> d
20:38 <Tim_Major> L' U' L
20:39 <Tim_Major> U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l
20:39 <Tim_Major> y'
20:39 <Tim_Major> R2 u' GPERM
20:39 <Tim_Major> STOP

20:39 <aronpm> 1:05.55


----------



## Rimuel (Dec 3, 2010)

New PB! 12.90 (PLL skip), 15.66 non-lucky.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 3, 2010)

18.41, 18.48, 19.51, 18.20, 19.91, 19.16, (22.88), 16.52, 18.11, (14.18), 19.60, 15.15 = 18.30 OH 

EDIT: WAT. Didn't even notice:
16.52, 18.11, (14.18), (19.60), 15.15 = 16.59 !


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2010)

.98 tperm single


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2010)

6.90, 6.16, 5.44, 9.28, 6.79, 4.99, (9.47), 6.24, 6.01, (4.56), 6.95, 5.16 = 6.39 average of 12


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2010)

2x2 times ben?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2010)

joey said:


> 2x2 times ben?



lol.

event: winding up a yoyo and throwing a sleeper.

yeah I was bored.


----------



## Toad (Dec 3, 2010)

What the heck Ben.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 3, 2010)

11.76 avg5
11.24, (12.81), 12.22, (10.82), 11.81

Not a PB, but close. The time before this average was 11.82. Should've been a PB avg12, but I failed.


----------



## Forte (Dec 3, 2010)

9.99 fullstep 

B2 D B2 D' F' D2 B2 R L' F D2 U' R' B' L2 D B F D B' U' L R U' F2

z2 D F' R D
U R' U R2 U' R'
y R' U2 R U' R' U R
R U' R'
y' U L' U' L U L' U' L
U R' U' R' F R F' U R
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Typing 25 decimal places of pi in 2.96 seconds 

[21:42:25] Ben Whitmore: 3.1415926535897932384626433
[21:42:26] Ben Whitmore: YAY
[21:42:27] Ben Whitmore: 2.96
[21:42:32] Ben Whitmore: accomplishment thread


----------



## EricReese (Dec 3, 2010)

New pb average. (Scrambles can be found in the race to sub 20 thread)

Average 26.10

1. 26.32,
2. 23.70,
3. 25.59,
4. 30.56,
5. 21.68,
6. 24.36,
7. 26.50,
8. 27.79,
9. 25.24,
10. 28.40,
11. 26.27,
12. 26.80


----------



## EricReese (Dec 3, 2010)

Wtf just broke my pb by 1.01 seconds. Twice in 2 ao12's. If I get another pb Ill just edit this post. I dont wanna spam this thread too much. I dont know why im having these breakthoughs all of a sudden

25.09 Ao12.

1. 24.89 D L' B' U' B2 U F' U' B' R' F D' L F2 L' F2 R' D R U' R2 U F2 L U
2. 24.91 D' L F' B2 U L' R U' L' D' B2 R2 F2 D R U2 R' U' L' R2 B L' D2 B D'
3. 22.23 B' R2 U2 R B' D R2 B2 D2 B U' B R D2 R2 D F R B2 D B' L2 D2 U2 R
4. (21.09) R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B F U L2 R2 B' L B L' F' L2 F L' D' F' B' U' D2 F R'
5. 23.41 U2 R' L2 F L2 R U' L U2 R B' F2 R' B' U2 B D U F2 B' L F' D2 F' L
6. 24.61 B' D2 L F R U2 L' R2 F2 R' D R' U R' U F2 U' D2 L2 D' B' R U2 B2 D
7. 25.32 L B' D2 B L U' B U' D F' U B F U2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' D' F
8. (29.79) B' L' D L R B2 D' U' R' F2 U R' U' F R D' R L' B U' D' B' F R F'
9. 26.54 R F L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' D2 R L B U2 B' L2 U' F2 L' F2
10. 25.16 U D' L2 R B2 U' F' L' U' R' L' U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D B' L2 F B U' F' U L2
11. 26.79 B U2 F' U R D' F2 L' F L' F B2 D R D F2 U B2 R D' F2 U F2 D U
12. 27.03 B2 U' D2 L2 D2 L2 U D2 R L' B' L' F U F2 L R' B' D' B R2 F D B2 F'

edit: and none of these were even like good scrambles, they were just average. the last solve i got really nervous and jittery and didnt wanna mess up so i got a lot of lockups..T.T

edit#2: 

24.80 avg of 12. Rofl


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 4, 2010)

7.65 fullstep
R2 F2 B L F B L2 R' B' U2 R2 U2 L R2 U2 L F2 B D' F2 U' D' R L' F2 

x2 L2 R' U R' F y' L' U L2
R' U R L' U L
R U' R' U R U' R'
y F' R U R' U' R' F R
L' U R U' L U R'
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U2

COLL kinda
6.27 TPS


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 7.65 fullstep
> R2 F2 B L F B L2 R' B' U2 R2 U2 L R2 U2 L F2 B D' F2 U' D' R L' F2
> 
> x2 L2 R' U R' F y' L' U L2
> ...


Solution doesn't work.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Solution doesn't work.


 
Yes it does.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Yes it does.


 
Oops, my bad, i kept reading the F' as an F, i did it twice too.


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Oops, my bad, i kept reading the F' as an F, i did it twice too.


 
It was originally written as F until Dan changed it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Oops, my bad, i kept reading the F' as an F, i did it twice too.


If only there were a way to check the solution...


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 4, 2010)

This is unbelievable... 

Average of 5: 12.45
1. 12.22 D' R' B U' L' B R F' B R2 U' L B2 R' F2 B' D F R D' U' B F U2 R'
2. (10.86) U' L2 D B' F U B F2 D' F R' D2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 D L R' D U' B2 L R
3. (19.78) L D' B' U2 R2 L U R' D2 R B F D' L F2 B L2 R U2 D' B' U' B' U2 D2
4. 11.72 L2 D U L2 B D U L F' B L' F R2 B' D R D2 F' D2 B2 F U2 L F' B
5. 13.40 R U L R2 F L' R D U L2 D' R' D' L B2 U2 L2 D2 L' R' F D' U R2 D2 

Nonlucky, PLL Skip, Fail, PLL Skip, Nonlucky 

I'm at a loss for words... just too amazing, even if it did have two PLL skips.
I had never gotten a sub-13 avg5 before this


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 4, 2010)

Deciding on a cheeky megaminx average instead of going to bed worked out nicely 
1:48.44, 1:45.80, 1:48.52, (1:56.30), 1:51.13, 1:51.13, 1:46.46, 1:49.68, 1:43.28, (1:41.59), 1:53.88, 1:44.55 = *1:48.29 Avg12*
I'm coming after you Rob, Dan and Chris


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 4, 2010)

After not practicing sq-1 for a long time, my first avg 5:
1:20.81, (1:29.21), (51.13(CO skip)), 1:26.36, 1:20.27 = 1:22.48
PB.

Edit: Domino avg 5 PB (idk why I did it):
20.03, (30.93), 16.28, 19.52, (15.16) = 18.61


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just a pyraminx average of 100 in 6.38



Spoiler



Average of 100: 6.38
1. 4.47 U L U' L R U B' R' U' B L' b u'
2. 8.60 U L U L R' U' L R U B L r b u'
3. 7.62 U L U R L U B U B' R U r b' u'
4. 6.91 U L U L R' U' R L B' R L' l' r' b' u
5. 5.82 U L U L B' U R' L' U' B L r' b
6. 7.70 U L U' L' R' U' R' L B L' R r b u
7. 5.85 U L U R B L' U' R' U B L' l r u
8. 9.65 U L U R' U' L' B' U B' L B' l b' u
9. 5.83 U L U L U' R' L R U' L' U' l' r b u
10. 8.24 U L U L' U' L B' U' R' L' U' l' u
11. 8.05 U L U' R' U' R' B U' R' B L b
12. 4.81 U L U R U R L U L R' B' l' u'
13. 4.94 U L U L' U R' U' L R' U R r' b'
14. 8.57 U L U' L U' R U' R' B' U R' l' r' b' u'
15. 8.06 U L U R U' L' R L U' R' L l r u'
16. 5.78 U L U R' B' R' L R B' U' B' l r
17. 6.97 U L U R' U B U L' R B L l' r u'
18. 5.37 U L U L' R' L' U L R B' L r'
19. 6.43 U L U B' U' L U' L' B U' L b' u'
20. 6.99 U L R L U' B' R L' U L' B' r' b u'
21. 3.54 U L U B U' R' L' R' U' R B r' b'
22. 5.71 U L R' U R L R' B' U B' L' l' r' u
23. (2.86) U L U' R U R L R' L' B' U' l'
24. 6.56 U L U' L' B' L R' U R' L U' l r' b u'
25. 7.24 U L U L B' U' R' U B R B l' r b' u'
26. 7.27 U L U L R B R' U R' U' B' l' r
27. 5.47 U L U L' R U B' U' R' L' B' l r b'
28. 6.25 U L U L' U' R U' L B' L' B' r b u'
29. 6.81 U L U L R' B L' R B' U L' l' r b
30. 9.84 U L U L U' B L B' R' L U' l r' b' u
31. 6.48 U L U B U R L' U B U L r' u'
32. 7.59 U L U L B' R' B U' B L' U' l' r' u'
33. 7.16 U L U B U R' U R' U R L' r' b' u'
34. (DNF) U L U L' U R B L' B' R L l' r
35. 3.27 U L U' L R U' R' U' L U' R l' r b
36. 6.20 U L U' B' R L' R' B U' R L l b
37. 8.91 U L U R' U' R' U R' B' L R' l' r' b'
38. 9.03 U L U L' R B L' B' R U L' l r' b u
39. 5.48 U L U' R U' L R L B' L B r
40. 4.06 U L U' L B U' B R' B U L' l r'
41. 6.67 U L U R' L B' U' R' B U L r' b
42. 6.84 U L U' B' L U B' L' R' B L' u
43. 4.93 U L U B R B' L R' L U R b
44. 5.69 U L U' R L U' B' L R L' R' r b'
45. 5.72 U L U L U' R' L' B' R' L' R' l b'
46. 6.02 U L U R U B' R U R B R l'
47. 5.07 U L' B R L' B R' L U' L R l r' b u
48. 4.35 U L U R' L R L B U' B' R l r' u
49. 8.41 U L U L R B U R B R' L' l' r' u
50. 7.80 U L U B U' L' R B L R' B' r b u'
51. 6.92 U L U B' L U' L B L U L l r' b u'
52. 5.15 U L U' L' R B L' U B' R U l' r b' u'
53. 6.90 U L U L' R B' R U B' R U' l' r' b
54. 7.16 U L U R L B U' L B L' R' l b u'
55. 3.03 U L U R' L U R L R L' U l r
56. 6.52 U L R B U' B U R L' U L' l' r u'
57. 6.79 U L U L R U' B' U' B' R L' u
58. 7.13 U L U R U L' R U' R' L' R' l' b u
59. 6.09 U L U R B' L U L' B L R l' b
60. 3.93 U L U R U' L U' B' L' U R l b
61. 6.27 U L U' R' L' U B R U' R U' l r' b u
62. 5.81 U L U L U R' B' R L B' R' b u'
63. 4.87 U L U L B' R' U' R' B' U' R r b'
64. 5.50 U L U B L B' L' U' R B L' l' u
65. 7.15 U L U L B' R' L' U' L R' U' r b' u'
66. 6.26 U L R' U' R' L' U' R L' U' R'
67. 6.92 U L U B L' B U L' U R' U l' r'
68. 6.51 U L U B L B U B U L' U l' r b u'
69. 5.99 U L U B' R' U B R' U L' U' l b
70. 8.74 U L U R' U' B U' L' R' L' U' l' r b u'
71. 8.49 U L U' L U' R L' U L B' L l u'
72. 5.06 U L R B L R' L R' U' L' U' l' r b u'
73. 8.01 U L U R U' R B L' R' L B' b u
74. 6.04 U L U R' L' R' U R' B' U B l' r' b
75. 5.51 U L U L' B L' B' R B' U' L' r' b u
76. 5.64 U L U L' R' U' B' R' U R L l' r'
77. 7.08 U L U L' U' B L' U B' U' L' l r' b'
78. 5.80 U L U B' L' U R' B U L' R r' u
79. 5.60 U L R U' B R L' U B R' B l' b
80. 6.55 U L U L U R U' L B' L R l' r' b u
81. 7.77 U L U' L R' B' L' R U' B' R' l' r b u'
82. 6.20 U L' U' B L' B L' U B L U' r b' u
83. 5.78 U L U R B' L U' L' R L R l b u
84. 5.64 U L U L' B' U B R L' R U r' u
85. 4.48 U L U L' R' B' U' B U B' U b'
86. 6.17 U L U R' L U' L B U L B' l' r' b' u'
87. 5.55 U L U L U L B' U L' B U' l
88. 8.09 U L U L' B' R' B' L' R' L U' l r u'
89. 6.29 U L U B R' U' B U' R B' R l'
90. 7.78 U L U L' R U B R' B' U' B' l' r'
91. 6.94 U L U B L R L' R' B' U L l' r b u'
92. 5.55 U L U R L B U' L B' L R u'
93. 6.29 U L U R L U L B' U' B U r' b
94. 4.75 U L U B' U R U L' U L U l r u'
95. 5.50 U L U L U B U L' B L' B' l' b' u'
96. 5.85 U L U L U R' U R' U' R' U' l' u
97. 7.81 U L U L' U' R B R' L' B' R l' r b
98. 6.86 U L U L' R L R U L U' R' r' u'
99. 4.77 U L U L' U' B L R U R' L' r' b u'
100. 4.62 U L U L R B' R' B' R B' L b' u


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 4, 2010)

5x5 avg 5 PB:
(3:15.55), 3:30.75, 3:19.05, (3:31.69), 3:18.66 = 3:22.82


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 4, 2010)

3x3x4 FF
Average: 1:21.24
1:26.75, (1:13.22), 1:18.34, 1:18.63, (1:49.77) = 1:21.24
The last one was a pop but my old PB was 1:33! I wanted to an aveage of 12 but I DNFed the 7th solve


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 4, 2010)

Insanely lucky qqTimer scrambles 2x2 BLD avg 5:
18.81+, (27.69), 19.03, 12.38+, (8.27) = 16.74 
I got like 2 2-move layers or something ridiculous like that.  8.27 is PB. So is the avg.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorting a deck of cards by number (suits don't matter): 2:54.44

Using a merge sort, splitting up into 4 sets of approximately 13 cards. NOT using bubble sort to sort the 13 cards because that takes way too long.

Yeah, I'm bored and it's too hot to cube.

EDIT: 54.96 done by throwing each card into a pile depending on it's value and then picking them up


----------



## Novriil (Dec 4, 2010)

I did an avg of 12 for the first time in almost two months?

I must admit - Cubes feel funny when I hold them.

22.89, 27.09, 20.68, 17.01, 17.93, 20.73, 19.32, 17.49, 22.12, 18.12, 25.46, 27.20 = 21.18

best avg5: 18.24 (σ = 0.78)

Those 25-27 are only because I messed OLL up.
And on one 17s I messed up the PLL.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 4, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Yeah, I'm bored and *it's too hot to cube.*


It will probably be hotter at MSO.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> It will probably be hotter at MSO.


 
Hotter than 37 degrees? GTFO it was like 10 degrees cooler in Melbourne today.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay, probably not that hot, but it could be. It did get to 46 in January 2009 here.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 4, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Okay, probably not that hot, but it could be. It did get to *46* in January 2009 here.



degrees C?

wtf. It was -9 here yesterday 0.0


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 4, 2010)

lolben


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep


> January 2009 - A heatwave resulted in a record three successive days over 43 °C (109 °F).[18] This was closely followed by Melbourne's hottest day on record on 7 February, when the temperature reached *46.4 °C* (115.5 °F) in the CBD. This same heatwave triggered the Black Saturday bushfires, the worst in Australian history


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> degrees C?
> 
> wtf. It was -9 here yesterday 0.0


 
Yeah cause like, we're on the other side of the world.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 4, 2010)

1:19.42 megaminx single 

green star and white LL...


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 4, 2010)

Today it got above 0 degrees for the first time in over a week (up to a positively boiling 2 degrees), so I celebrated by trying to solve 3x3s again. I average 14.5 normally. Started with 17.13 avg12. The next 12 solves were 13.91 avg12. By the end of the avg50 I was back to 16.56 avg12. Basically at the start I was totally out of practise. Then I got the hang of it again. Then my hands slowly froze. I had 2 PLL skips 10.xx and a NL 11.09. Back to megaminx I guess


Spoiler



Statistics for 12-04-2010 14:18:17

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.94
Standard Deviation: 3.60
Best Time: 10.55
Worst Time: 33.97
Individual Times:
1.	19.36	B2 D' U' L2 R' F' L' R' F' L2 F L R U' L R B F' D' B' D B2 F2 L2 B'
2.	16.05	L' R U' F' R D U2 L' R U' L2 F' L' R' B D U F D U L2 D U' R B2
3.	18.21	R2 F' U' B F L' F R' F' L' R F2 D2 U' L B' F D2 U2 L' U' R' F L R
4.	15.61	D U B L D' R2 D2 U B2 F' U2 F2 L R' B F U' B' F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F
5.	24.09	D R2 U' F' L' B' D' U2 L' B R2 D2 U F' D U B2 U R' B' L2 R B' F' L'
6.	15.36	B F2 D' L2 U' L2 D R B' F' L2 F' L2 R' F D' L B F D U' B' L2 R2 B2
7.	17.22	U B D2 L R2 B F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 D U' R2 B' D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 L
8.	15.75	D' U' L F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U B' F D' U2 F R' B2 F2 L2 R B F2 D' B2 F' L
9.	17.15	L R2 B2 U F' L R' U' R' B' U B2 F L2 F' D B' D L2 R2 B' F L' R2 F'
10.	22.09	B2 F' L D' B L2 R2 B' D' L R B' U R2 U L U' B' D L' R' F L' R' U
11.	14.50	L2 R2 B L R2 U B L' R' B' F' U L' R F' L R' U' L F2 R2 F U F' L
12.	13.56	U' B2 L' U2 L R' D' B' F' L2 R' F L R F2 D2 L2 R' D' B' D' R2 B' F2 L2
13.	14.21	L' B F' L D' R U2 B2 F L2 D U2 B' L2 D' U2 F' D U2 L2 D F U2 B' L
14.	16.55	L2 R2 D2 U' B' L' U F L B L F' U B F' U L2 R2 B L' B' R2 U2 R2 B2
15.	13.33	B' F D' U2 R B' L R2 B2 L' R' B' F' R2 B2 F2 L' F D' R U L' U B F'
16.	16.43	F U2 B F2 L B2 F D U' B' F' L R' B F2 D L R' B2 F D L2 B2 F' U
17.	10.75	F' D' U L2 R D B' F2 D' U2 B F D2 U' L U' L D U' B2 U2 L2 D' F L2
18.	14.90	R2 B2 L R' D2 B F2 L2 R D B' F' U B' F' U L D' R2 F D U2 B F2 D
19.	15.91	U' F' L' R' D B2 F L' R' B2 L R' B L' R B2 U B' F2 L' D2 R' D' B D
20.	13.44	L R D2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R B R B' R D' U' B' F L R B2 F' R2 F2
21.	13.68	F2 R2 U F' U B' U' B2 F2 L B2 F L' R F L' F' U' L2 R' D' B R B' D
22.	13.16	B2 L2 B F L' R2 D' U R U2 L' R2 D2 B2 D' U' R2 B F2 R D2 L2 R B' L'
23.	11.09	D U F L' B2 U F L B' F D F' L2 B' F L D U B F L' B F2 R2 B
24.	12.96	L' R B' F L' F' R B' U2 B' U' F U L2 B F D U2 B2 D B D2 F R2 F2
25.	17.16	R F L' D R' B L' R' B2 U2 F' U' B2 D2 U' B' L' R D U2 R' D' B U' B2
26.	17.15	U' L2 F R' F' D' U' R' F' D' L B' F' L R' D U' B F D' F2 L D U F'
27.	15.50	D U' B2 F2 D' U2 B' F' L2 F' L R F U' F' L' U2 B U R2 B F2 R' F D2
28.	14.00	F2 L2 R B' D2 L' R F' L R' D2 B U F2 L B' L B F R2 D' L' R B F
29.	16.80	D R2 D' L R2 D' U L R D2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D U F' D2 R2 F2 L2 R' U'
30.	13.96	B D L R B L R2 D' B F L' D2 L2 R2 D B' F' L2 R2 B F' U L' D L'
31.	13.33	U L D2 B2 R U' B2 D' F' D' U' R2 D2 U' B F2 U B F2 U2 B F' L' R B
32.	10.55	D' B' D2 B' D R F' L B2 L2 R2 U' L U B D2 U B D U2 B L D2 R2 B2
33.	13.91	B F L2 B F D2 U' F U' R2 B' L' D' F' U L2 R B F' L2 F L B' L2 R2
34.	14.58	B F L' R D' F L2 D' B F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L' B' D' U2 B2 D2 B' F L'
35.	16.34	D' L' D B' R' D L' F2 D' B D2 U2 R' D' U' L B2 L R2 B F2 R2 D2 L U
36.	16.44	F' D' U L D2 U2 F U2 F2 D' U' B F2 D2 B U2 B F' L2 D L2 R2 D2 F R2
37.	12.66	F2 D U R2 B' F2 R D U2 B2 D2 U' R B F2 D2 U' R D2 L B' F' L D U2
38.	16.30	D2 U2 F' D U R' D' R B' F D' U2 R2 B F L2 B2 R D2 U' L R' U2 B' F'
39.	14.08	L' B2 L R B F L2 B' F2 D' L2 R B' D2 F R' U B2 F D2 R F' L2 R' U'
40.	18.28	R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' R2 B2 F2 D2 U B D' B' D U' B2 F' U B D F2 L2 R2 U
41.	14.52	B F' D' U B2 L U L D' F L F U' R2 B F D R' D U L U' L' R2 D'
42.	17.80	D2 U2 L R2 D U2 L2 F U' F' D2 U L D L' B' F D R' B2 D U L2 R B2
43.	17.13	B D U L2 B F2 U R2 B' D U2 L2 R' D' F' D2 F' L R' B2 U2 R B L' R2
44.	14.71	U' L' R B' L' F2 D2 L' B F' R D U2 L2 R2 D U' L' D2 U2 L' D U' L' U2
45.	17.55	L R' D' U' B' F2 D U2 R' U' B2 F U' B' R' B' F2 U' R' B F L2 D2 U R
46.	33.97	D B R D' U' B F2 R2 D' F2 L R2 U2 R D2 F2 R D2 R U2 B2 U R' F R'
47.	17.13+	B2 F L U' R B' D L' F2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 F L R' U' B2 F L' R2
48.	16.06	L R D2 L R2 D2 U' B F L B F' L' D' U' B2 F2 L2 R B' F2 D2 R' D2 U'
49.	13.34	U' L R B' F' L' R B U B2 D U B L' R' B' F' D U L2 R B' F U2 F'
50.	18.38	L' D U' B2 L2 R2 B2 D' U' L R2 U B2 F' L2 B2 F D U2 B F2 L B' F' R2


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 4, 2010)

You've got more work to do to catch up to me, Daniel 

Statistics for 12-04-2010 14:26:43

Average: 1:33.28
Standard Deviation: 3.55
Best Time: 1:19.42
Worst Time: 1:44.43
Individual Times:
1.	(1:19.42)
2.	1:31.27
3.	(1:44.43)
4.	1:40.38
5.	1:24.94
6.	1:31.02
7.	1:36.72
8.	1:30.08
9.	1:32.31
10.	1:32.84
11.	1:35.33
12.	1:37.91


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2010)

(11.56), (16.28), 13.36, 13.68, 11.64 = 12.89


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 4, 2010)

23.56 bandaged cube
pretty lucky averaging about 45/50

edit 15.03 really lucky


----------



## EricReese (Dec 4, 2010)

2 pbS.

Got 18.xx something PLL skip which broke my pb single.

5 solves later I got a 14.62 NL single loloLOLOLOL.

Oh I also broke my ao12 again, with a 24.17


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 41.74
1. 46.58 R U R' F' U L F L' U' F2 R F' U' F' U' R U' L U2 R' U L' U' F U' R' U F R' F'
2. 50.94 U2 L U2 R' F R F R F' U' R U R' F' U' R' U2 L F' L' F U' R' F R2 U F2 L' F R
3. 23.56 R U2 L F U' F' L' U' F R' F' U F2 R F2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 F U' F' U' R U2 L' U2 R U'
4. 39.44 F' U L F R' F2 L F' R F2 L2 U' F R U2 L F U' F' U' R' F' U F U F' L' U L U2
5. 43.28 U F2 R F' U' F' U L2 F2 R' F L' F U L' U' L F U' R U F' L F2 R' F L' F2 R U
6. 55.24 F' U L U' F R U' R' U2 L F R' F L' F2 R2 U F' L' U' F U2 L U2 R2 F2 L F' R F2
7. 54.93 U F R' F2 L F2 R U F' L' U' F' L' U L U' F R2 U2 L' U R' U2 L U2 R' U L' U2 R
8. 31.80 U L F U' F' U' R U2 F' L' F U' R' U2 L U' R' F2 L F' R F R F2 L2 U' F U F' L2
9. (15.03) U2 L U' F2 L' F2 R F R U' R2 F' R U' L U2 R' U L' U2 F R U' R' U F R' F' R U
10. 26.36 U L F2 R' F' R U F2 L' U' F R U F U' R2 F2 L F' R F2 L' F U' R' F R F' U' R
11. (DNF) F' U L F' L' F U L F U' F R U F' L' U2 R' F' U L U' F R2 U2 L' U2 R' F' U2 L
12. 45.30 F R2 U R' F' U' R' F R2 U R' F' U' R' U L F U' F' U' R U F R U' R' U F R' F


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> You've got more work to do to catch up to me, Daniel


I'm working on it...

1:33.50, 1:45.93, 1:45.22, 1:45.21, 1:43.46, 1:45.19, (1:52.46), 1:49.83, 1:45.94, (1:29.69), 1:39.50, 1:48.93 = *1:44.27*

PB Avg5 (1:44.63 (yes it's slower than my avg12 )) and single (1:29.69) in there too


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 4, 2010)

3 days ago, my pb avg was 1:45...

D:

Your improvement rate is haunting me


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 4, 2010)

16.61, 18.85, 17.44, 20.01, 18.80, 20.67, 20.96, 16.72, 20.46, 19.86, 23.00, 18.31, 20.77, 17.17, 18.57, 20.11, 21.84, 22.83, 20.89, 22.27, 16.04, 18.94, (26.72), 18.63, 22.50, 20.42, 15.71, 24.48+, 19.33, 18.95, 17.82, 17.20, 17.84, 21.98, 21.49, 19.48, 18.39, 16.80, 18.47, 15.91, 23.58, 20.42, 19.78, (14.43), 21.01, 19.28, 18.80, 24.88, 18.98, 17.24

= 19.59 avg50 
Onehanded 3x3.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.43 was non-lucky
worst time: 26.72

current avg5: 19.02 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 17.89 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 19.35 (σ = 1.99)
best avg12: 18.58 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 19.59 (σ = 2.21)
session mean: 19.63


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 3 days ago, my pb avg was 1:45...
> 
> D:
> 
> Your improvement rate is haunting me


How many solves have you done in the last 3 days? I shall copy you and see where I get. I doubt it'll be anywhere near 1:33. I did 30 solves today to drop 4 seconds. Btw are you CN on megaminx? I'm still no great on white star even after all these solves


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes I am CN on megaminx 

I'd say I've done less than 100 solves this week to get to 1:33. In fact, I've only done <20 solves today.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 4, 2010)

Spoiler












Such a tease..at 11/11 I was at 15.00 average. </3 G perms


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.22
worst time: 20.74

current avg5: 15.68 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 14.18 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 15.00 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 15.00 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 15.00 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 15.17
15.16, 13.14, 20.74, 11.22[nl!!!], 14.71, 15.19, 12.63[pll skip], 17.32, 16.45, 15.56, 14.84, 15.03



PB AO5 and AO12 in this (AO5 pb by .01 )


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 4, 2010)

Good job. It seems like you're improving really fast.
Wow, you have a lot of tabs open.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Good job. It seems like you're improving really fast.
> Wow, you have a lot of tabs open.


 
Nah, I'm not. I'm still around 16.1ish but to get 15.xx averages I basically just get a really good solve instead of a really bad solve. Like I normally get 3 bad solves or so per average. Instead of 3, I got 1 (the 20.xx time), and the other 2 I got a 12/11.
3 other averages today I did averaged out to around 16.1 

I did have more tabs open, I actually closed around 5 because I was done with them


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Yes I am CN on megaminx
> 
> I'd say I've done less than 100 solves this week to get to 1:33. In fact, I've only done <20 solves today.


Yeah that's just crazy - I'm only just about used to my colour scheme.
I'm going to do 30 solves a day for 3 days then. By then you'll be sub 1:15 probably


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 4, 2010)

4x4 single - 56.16


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2010)

woah 4x4

1:21.40[P], 1:31.53[OP], 1:26.42[P], 1:48.99[O], 1:20.66, 1:30.62[OP], 1:30.88[P], 1:39.56[OP], 1:28.61[OP], 1:26.53[O], 1:21.53[P], 1:08.17 = 1:27.77 avg12

last 5 are 1:25.55 avg5

tried to roll the 1:39 off the avg5, and got a 1:33..

no idea how that 1:08 happened


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Good job. It seems like you're improving really fast.
> Wow, you have
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 4, 2010)

Lolben

Waiting for Odder to post a screenshot of his Chrome...

Sub-3 MO3 6x6


----------



## Escher (Dec 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 18.82
1. 17.32 B U2 F' B2 L R D R' F U' F B2 R2 U B' D L2 F U2 B F R' U' D2 B' 
2. 18.40 L' U R B' U2 F R' U' D2 L' D U2 R2 L2 U2 R L2 F R2 F B R L U B' 
3. (15.84) B' R' F2 D B D' F2 D' R' D' U' F L2 U' L' R F R' U' F U L' R2 F' D2 
4. 17.82 D F' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L R D2 R2 D R' D U2 F' R F' U D2 R2 B2 U L2 
5. (22.78) B D2 L U B D2 F2 L' B2 F R' L F' B' U B2 U B2 F D2 R F2 L F' D2 
6. 19.45 D L2 F B R2 U' L U F' R B2 L' R B L2 U2 D2 F2 D R' U2 B' R2 U D' 
7. 22.06 B' L' B2 R U2 D2 B R' U2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U' R' F U2 R' U2 F2 U D' B2 
8. 16.82 F' L' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B' F' L2 D' B2 U' L' U L' B F' L2 B D' L' R B R 
9. 21.72 F2 L2 U' F B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' D' F U D' B2 L2 R D B' D' B U2 R' L2 
10. 16.46 B' U2 F D2 R' L' F' R2 D R B U' B' R' F U D B R F B R F L R' 
11. 19.91 L2 U' D2 F' D F U D' B' F2 R B U' R2 B' U' F' U F D F' R' F2 R F2 
12. 18.26 B' F' U2 D F U' D R U' L' B2 D' B2 F2 U' D2 L2 B D2 B D U L D' B


----------



## Escher (Dec 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 17.66
1. 16.43 U B' D2 R L B D2 R' F' R' F' D2 F' B2 U R2 U2 L R2 U2 R U B D L2 
2. 18.30 D2 F' U2 L2 U' D' R' B2 F D2 R2 L2 D U' F' D' U2 R' B U R U' R' B' F 
3. 17.91 U2 B2 R L2 B' D2 B' U' B2 D R B2 U F2 L' R' U2 D' L U2 D R2 U L B 
4. (22.28) R' F' U B2 R' D R U B F L F2 B' D B' U2 R' F' D B' R B L B2 D' 
5. 19.15 F R B2 D' L2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 L' R2 B F' U' D L' U2 B L2 B F' L 
6. 18.08 R D L2 R2 D' F' R2 U F R' U F' B2 U F2 L2 F R' B2 D L D U F L' 
7. 18.24 L U R2 B' R' D' F2 B' R' U D B F U F B U' D' R2 U2 D2 B' D F' L' 
8. 17.59 F2 U' L' F' D2 B2 U F2 B' R2 B L' R' D' U R' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B' D U L 
9. 14.08 D F' R2 U' F R' D F2 R D2 U R2 B2 D2 U B2 L F2 D' U L' F' L F' U' 
10. 19.06 R' L' D2 U F B U2 L' B2 F U2 D2 L' R2 B F' R' U2 R' D' R' L2 B L2 F2 
11. 17.80 U2 B L U D2 L U' L F' D2 R2 B2 F L2 B2 L' B' U' F R2 B' L2 D B R 
12. (13.84) U2 D R F' B' R2 F' R U2 R D' R F' L' F D' L2 B2 L' F D' L2 R D2 U' 

K wtf 4 1LLLs (1, 3, 9 and 12).


----------



## Toad (Dec 5, 2010)

OH?


----------



## Escher (Dec 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> OH?


 
OH RLY.


----------



## Toad (Dec 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> OH RLY.


 
One handed really lazy yak? That's one disadvantaged yak...


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 5, 2010)

I got a new Square-1 PB single. The time was 31.56, and my previous PB single was 45.84.

Scramble: (-5,6) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (0,5) / (3,2) / (6,2) / (-5,4) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (-2,4) / (0,4)


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2010)

Finally broke down and started to learn CLL. 10 cases down. Such a silly thing to learn on such a silly puzzle but there are way too many little kids who are far worse than me at 3x3 that beat me at 2x2 now. Thanks, whelps.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 5, 2010)

lolsd.



Spoiler



Average: 14.60
Standard Deviation: 0.01
Best Time: 13.95
Worst Time: 14.83
Individual Times:
1.	(14.83)	B2 U' B' F' L R B2 U2 L' R2 B2 F' U2 F2 U' B2 F' L R2 D2 U' B' R2 B' L2
2.	14.62	R' D2 U' R' U' R B2 D L R F2 L R D2 L' R' D' U F' U2 F L2 U2 B U
3.	14.59	R' F2 D' L R2 D' U' R D2 L' R2 D2 U F D U B' D' R' B' F' L2 U' F U'
4.	14.58	D L R F2 D' U' B2 L' U' L' R2 D R2 B2 F' D2 U L R' U2 F D' L2 R D
5.	(13.95)	R F2 L' D' R' B2 D' U L' F2 L2 R B F D U2 L R' D U B L2 R F2 D2


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 7.65 fullstep
> R2 F2 B L F B L2 R' B' U2 R2 U2 L R2 U2 L F2 B D' F2 U' D' R L' F2
> 
> x2 L2 R' U R' F y' L' U L2
> ...


 
last edge is really nicely done


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2010)

6.69 L6E avg50

6.88, 5.56, 8.58, 7.16, 7.11, 6.36, 4.80, 7.46, 5.16, 6.83, 7.78, 5.90, 4.91, 5.17, 6.45, 8.11, 6.82, 7.43, 6.88, 8.33, 5.47, 5.92, 7.80, 8.37, 7.02, 10.94, 7.42, 7.51, 3.01, 5.71, 6.55, 8.40, *6.29, 5.29, 5.56, 7.27, 5.24*, 6.38, 8.17, 6.04, 5.00, 7.64, 5.60, 6.55, 8.45, 5.59, 8.44, 7.41, 6.52, 6.11

best avg5 bold and underlined 5.71
best avg12 underlined 6.19

3.01 scramble was M U M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U' M U M U M U2 M' 

lol I suck at this


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 5, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> last edge is really nicely done


 
thanks  that's my normal algorithm though. I do the same thing with the other hand for the opposite case.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2010)

1440 pts on facebook snake 0.o


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just finished learning full EG


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 5, 2010)

First sub-20 average.


Statistics for 12-04-2010 20:47:25

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.84
Standard Deviation: 1.95
Best Time: 16.78
Worst Time: 21.73
Individual Times:
1.	21.73	U' B U L' B2 R2 U2 F' L' D U' F' L D B F2 R2 B F' D B U2 L' R' F
2.	16.78	B' U' L B D' U L' F' U2 L2 R' F2 D U2 B2 D2 U2 B' F U B F R2 U B
3.	20.97	R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R B L D L2 R F2 L' R2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 D' F' D L2 F' R'
4.	21.39	B' F D U B' U B2 L D' U B2 F2 L' R B2 D2 L2 R D U B F2 L2 R2 F2
5.	18.32	U B' D' U2 F D2 B U F R' F' D U' B' F L R D2 L' F' U' R' D' U2 L'


----------



## EricReese (Dec 5, 2010)

40.51 Single OH solve


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 5, 2010)

Meh, not too satified but quite good for me.
13.88, 14.93, 14.20, (17.70), 16.86, 15.24, 15.09, 13.02, 13.19, 13.42, 13.97, (12.00) = 14.38


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 5, 2010)

PB Average of 12: 14.14 
1. 13.82 F' R2 U' R' U2 L' F' L' U2 F2 R' B' L R2 F' D' L2 R F2 U2 L R B' F D 
2. 14.30 D R2 D' U2 R2 F U2 L2 U' B' L' R' U' B F' L2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 D
3. 14.03 R L' B2 U2 D F2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 F' R' U' D B2 R D2 R2 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 L'
4. 14.22 F' D L' U L2 U' B F2 R' B2 F2 U2 F R' D2 U L R2 B' L' U L' D2 B' L'
5. 15.09 U B' F R U2 F' U2 L B2 F' U' R F2 L2 R D2 U2 F U B2 U B R D U'
6. 13.94 R D U' L2 F2 U' L' R' B' D' U2 L2 F2 L F' B2 U2 L B' R' B F2 U2 B' L
7. (15.96) D2 B U L' D L2 U2 L U2 R B' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B D' R2 F L B' U F2 B
8. 13.66 U' L' U2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R U F2 R' D R2 D R2 D' L2 U L U' B2 U2
9. (13.58) B2 D' R' F2 L' D2 U F' L2 R2 F2 B' R' B U' D' B L' F2 U' D F2 B D L
10. 14.59 D B' L R U2 R' L D' B F' D2 F2 D2 F R' B2 L2 D R2 B R2 F B R D
11. 14.16 L' D' R2 F' R B2 D' R' D' R' B F' D' U' F' D2 B2 F2 U R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2
12. 13.61 B2 L' F2 D' U2 L2 R U2 R B2 L2 U' R2 F' U L B2 U B U2 F L' B2 F L' 

The first two solves are the last two from the Christmas Competition.

I also got a 10.29 (PB single) with the 7th scramble in that competition:
L D' U B' L' U' R D2 R' D2 L D U' B2 L U L B L' D U L2 B' U2 B 


Spoiler



X-Cross: y U R y R' U F' R'
F2L#1: x2 y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L#2: y2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L#3: R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

Nice and easy LL.
I also saw the free pair after the cross on the second time trying, but I didn't like the rest of the solution after that, so I guess I lucked out! 
50 moves / 10.29 seconds = 4.859 tps


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 5, 2010)

AO5: 33.60, AO12: 34.82, AO50: 38.89, Single NL: 23.75 



Spoiler



times (reset):
43.40, 41.48, 43.29, 23.75, 46.51, 40.09, 59.56, 43.56, 33.64, 38.46, 36.22, 41.42, 34.63, 36.05, 43.91, 36.81, 42.76, 46.28, 1:06.35, 35.11, 38.63, 34.64, 36.60, 42.64, 31.14, 33.40, 38.02, 38.32, 33.17, 29.00, 34.56, 33.08, 35.32, 40.80, 34.30, 39.44, 56.24, 37.20, 33.74, 51.05, 39.15, 36.69, 33.60, 30.80, 34.39, 36.01, 41.77, 44.35, 35.65, 40.05

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 23.75
worst time: 1:06.35

current avg5: 39.28 (? = 2.42)
best avg5: 33.60 (? = 0.68)

current avg12: 37.54 (? = 3.46)
best avg12: 34.82 (? = 2.18)

session avg: 38.89 (? = 6.02)
session mean: 39.14


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 5, 2010)

Insane 3x3 today. 
15.68, 12.78, 14.69, (19.16), 15.56, 17.30, 14.80, 14.66, 13.97, 14.03, (12.09(PLL skip)), 13.15 = 14.66 

And, in that...

(14.66), 13.97, 14.03, (12.09(PLL skip)), 13.15 = 13.72 

Both new PBs. I'm happy that I got a sub-14 avg 5 before Brian (KboyForeverB).


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 5, 2010)

Woah, your getting fast. Nice times :tu


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 5, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Deciding on a cheeky megaminx average instead of going to bed worked out nicely
> 1:48.44, 1:45.80, 1:48.52, (1:56.30), 1:51.13, 1:51.13, 1:46.46, 1:49.68, 1:43.28, (1:41.59), 1:53.88, 1:44.55 = *1:48.29 Avg12*
> I'm coming after you Rob, Dan and Chris


 
Well actaully Rob and Chris not me


----------



## Meisen (Dec 5, 2010)

New PB average of 5: 14.540

It was a new record by 0.053 second. Not a lot, but still..... 

1. 13.894 U2 R U2 F' R' L' U' L D' U' F L' U' B2 F' L B2 U2 B2 L' D L2 F L' D
2. (13.241) R L F R F2 D L' R B' R2 D L' D2 U L' D F' L D F2 B2 D2 U2 F' L
3. (17.166) L' D' U2 B U' F2 B' D2 U' R D' L B2 D' L' R' B R' L' U2 R D2 R B2 D
4. 15.740 L' U2 L2 D B' F L' B2 U F D F U R2 B2 R B' F' L2 U R' L' F2 L2 B2
5. 13.986 U' F' L R2 D2 L D' F' R L2 U2 B' R' F' D2 L' R2 F2 L' D' B' U2 L U' R2


----------



## Shortey (Dec 5, 2010)

5x5:
1:28.44, 1:32.93, 1:45.59, 1:29.95, 1:43.43 = 1:35.44

NR will be mine!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 5, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Well actaully Rob and Chris not me


Get practising  It is winter after all

1:41.03, 1:45.21, 1:40.75, (1:33.86), 1:39.13, 1:36.77, (1:55.16), 1:52.83, 1:39.93, 1:40.38, 1:38.02, 1:38.06 = *1:41.21*


----------



## slocuber (Dec 5, 2010)

1:20.70 minx solve


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 5, 2010)

pb single and average of 5/12
1:36.16, 1:32.64, 1:49.32, 1:35.95, 1:51.72, 1:53.95, 1:49.94[double ], 1:45.66, 1:37.01, 2:15.35, 1:19.97[no parity nl], 1:55.16


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:19.97
worst time: 2:15.35

current avg5: 1:45.94 (σ = 7.41)
best avg5: 1:40.47 (σ = 6.25)

current avg12: 1:44.75 (σ = 8.05)
best avg12: 1:44.75 (σ = 8.05)

session avg: 1:44.75 (σ = 8.05)
session mean: 1:45.23


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 5, 2010)

lol bandaged cube solve
6.61

U F R' F2 L F' R F2 L' F' L' U L U L U' F' L F L' U' F U F U' R' F R F2 L' 

U' R U R' F2 L F L' U' F
U2 L U' F' L' U' F
R U2 L' U R' U2 L
U'

25 moves / 6.61 = 3.78 moves/sec


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 5, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *1:41.03, 1:45.21, 1:40.75, (1:33.86), 1:39.13, 1:36.77, (1:55.16), 1:52.83, 1:39.93, 1:40.38, 1:38.02, 1:38.06 = 1:41.21*


 
I think I might just throw myself off a building


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 5, 2010)

It has taken Daniel and I less than a week to drop like 10 seconds, surely, if you just practised a bit more you'd be like a few seconds ahead of Daniel, Chris and me?


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 5, 2010)

30.05, 31.27, 22.65, 34.98, 23.39, 18.43, 21.09, 29.18, 29.78, 20.82, (37.18), 32.69, 24.53, *23.81, 18.55, 29.00, 25.60, 20.31, 28.15, 17.92, 13.25, (8.82), 17.19, 9.11, 23.95*

13.81 average of 5
19.748 average of 12



Spoiler



Session average: 23.73
1. 30.05 F' U L2 F2 R' F L' F2 R2 U2 L' U' L F U' F' U' F R U' R' U F R' F' U F' L' U2 R'
2. 31.27 F R F' U L2 F2 R' F' R' F L' F2 R U L' U' L' U2 R U' L U' R' F' U F U' R' F2 L2
3. 22.65 R U2 F' L' U L U' F' L F2 U' R2 F2 L F' R F2 L' U L F' L' F U L' U2 F' L F2 U'
4. 34.98 R U2 F U' R' F' U L F' L' U' F R U L F U' F' U' R U2 L' U R' U2 L U2 R' U2 L2
5. 23.39 F' U L U' F R2 U2 L' U2 R' F' U F2 R U' R' U F R' F' R' F' R U F' U' F' L F2 U'
6. 18.43 R U2 L F U2 R' F' U' R U R U2 L' U2 R' F' U F2 R U' R' F' U L2 F2 R' F L2 U' F
7. 21.09 U2 L U' R U2 L' U2 R' F2 L F L F' R F2 L' F U' R2 F' R U F2 L' F2 R U' R' U' R
8. 29.18 R U R' F' U L F L' U' L' U2 R U2 L F2 R' F2 L F U' R U2 F' L2 U R' U2 L F U'
9. 29.78 R U' L U' F' L' U' F2 R U' R' U F R' F2 L F U' F' U' R U2 L' U' F U F R' F' U
10. 20.82 R U F' L F L' U' F R U R' F2 U L U' F R U' R' U F R' F' U L' U' F R' F' R'
11. (37.18) U2 L U2 R' F R2 U F2 L' F R' F2 L F2 U L' U2 F' U L U' F R2 U2 L' U R' U F2 R
12. 32.69 R U R' F' U2 L U' F' L F L' U' F R U F' U' F R U' R' U F' L' U' F R U' R' U2
13. 24.53 F' U L2 F' R F2 L2 U' F R U R' F2 L F2 U F' L2 U R' U2 L2 F2 R' F L' F R U F
14. 23.81 U2 L U' F' U' F R U F U' R' U F' L' F2 R F' U' F' U' R U' L U2 R' U L' U' F R
15. 18.55 R U R' F2 L F L' U' F U L' U2 R U' L F U' R' U F' L' U L U2 R' F R F' L F
16. 29.00 R U F' L F2 U F' L' F' L' U L U' F' L F L' U' L F L' U2 R U' L U2 R' U' R' U
17. 25.60 F R2 U R' F2 U L F' L' F U L' U' L F L' U' L F2 R' F2 U L F U' R' F R F2 L
18. 20.31 U F2 R F2 L' U' R U' L U2 R' U' R' F R U F R' F2 U L U' R U2 L' U R' U F R'
19. 28.15 R U2 L F U' F2 L' U L F U' R' F R F' L' U' F U' R' U F R' F' R U F' U L2 F2
20. 17.92 F' U L F2 R U' R' F' U' R U2 F U' R' F' U' R U2 F' L' F U' R' F R U F R' F2 L
21. 13.25 U F U' R' F R F' U' R U2 F R' F L' U L2 F2 U' R' F2 L' F R U2 L' U' L F U' F'
22. (8.82) F R F' U L2 F2 R' F' R' F L' F2 R F R U' R' F R F' U' R U R' F' R' F' U F' L'
23. 17.19 F R U F R' F2 L' U2 R U2 L F U2 R' U F R' F' R U2 F' L' U L U2 R' F R F R'
24. 9.11 R U R' F2 L F2 U L' U2 F' U L2 F' R F2 L' U L F' L2 U' F R' F2 L F' R U F' L2
25. 23.95 F' U L F2 R F' U L F' L2 U' L F2 R' F' R U F' L' U' L F2 U F' L' U' F' L F L


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 5, 2010)

2:56.83, 2:37.75, 2:31.33, 2:46.56, 2:50.09 = 2:44.80

Megaminx.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 5, 2010)

1:44.09, 1:44.75, 1:38.58, 1:28.13, 1:36.89[dp pll skip], 1:35.43, 1:42.96, 1:37.17, 1:51.87, 1:38.70, 1:26.51, 1:32.29 = 1:37.90 ao12. pb


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 5, 2010)

derp new PB AO5 = 17.02
5:	00:15.50	
4:	00:17.40	
3:	00:18.28	
2:	00:16.89	
1:	00:16.77	

IDK could possibly be better I think... this was the first time I actually timed consecutive solves since summer

But I think I might start learning OLLs now


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 5, 2010)

4:05.71, 4:12.66, 4:40.81, 4:24.38, 4:18.52 = *4:18.52
*6x6


----------



## Toad (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovely long session with my new GuHong, broke pretty much all my PBs 

Ave100 - *15.13* (previous PB sup16)


Spoiler



14.30, 15.77, 16.36, 14.80, 13.33, 12.59, 14.90, 14.21, 19.78, 15.71, 16.22, 14.86, 14.08, 18.19, 17.46, 18.18, 15.56, 16.86, 16.15, 13.53, 15.93, 16.41, 17.90, 17.05, 14.19, 16.30, 15.75, 18.78+, 15.83, (12.02), 17.44, 15.55, 15.93, 13.11, 18.84, 12.63, 17.31, 16.16, 13.43, 13.38, 14.38, 12.06, 18.22, (21.41), 19.05, 12.94, 16.81, 12.47, 16.31, 15.68, 12.90, 13.65+, 15.33, 13.19, 14.46, 13.43, 15.21, 13.72, 13.28, 17.09, 19.68, 17.72, 13.22, 14.21, 13.15, 15.21, 13.69, 14.36, 14.80, 13.84, 15.47, 16.11, 13.84, 14.36, 14.16, 14.93, 18.78, 12.31, 15.28, 14.59, 14.55, 12.31, 15.15, 12.93, 17.63, 14.33, 16.16, 18.78, 13.59, 13.05, 13.97, 13.55, 12.84, 16.80, 13.78, 14.08, 16.52+, 13.06, 12.28, 12.34



Ave12 - *13.68* (previous PB 14.20) - No skips


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 12.28
Worst Time: 16.80
Individual Times:
1.	13.59	F2 U L2 U F2 U B2 F L2 B' U F R2 U L' B2 L2 R' D U F D2 F' D2 U'
2.	13.05	B' L R B' D' U2 L2 F D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U B' U L2 R' B' L' R2 U2 B' D U
3.	13.97	B F2 U R' F R' D2 U L R D' U R2 F2 D2 F' D U2 R B' F2 U2 F D' U'
4.	13.55	D2 U B L B' L2 D' L R2 D2 U' F D2 U F L' F2 D U R U2 L2 F2 D' L
5.	12.84	L' D2 U B' F2 L2 R2 D' L' D2 U' F' U2 B U' B L' U2 L R B' F' D U B
6.	(16.80)	D2 B D U' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L' R' U B' R2 F D2 U L' R' D2 F' D F
7.	13.78	B2 F2 L B' F D' L' B' L2 R' F D2 U' R2 U2 B L R2 F2 L2 D2 U B' D U2
8.	14.08	L' U L R2 D' U' L2 R' D B' F L' F' L R2 U F' L R' B' F D' U' L R2
9.	16.52+	B F D' U2 B' F' D R' B2 L2 F2 R' D' B' F2 D2 U B' L R2 F L' R2 B F'
10.	13.06	B' U2 L' R2 B' F2 U B F' U R2 D2 L' R' D U2 B F D2 L2 B U R2 D2 U2
11.	(12.28)	L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L R D' U F L D2 U' B2 D U2 R D L' U2 F' L R F
12.	12.34	B F' R2 B2 D' U' L' B2 U L' R2 D' B L' R D2 F2 U2 L R D2 U' F' L R2



Ave5 - *13.16*, no skips PB


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 12.28
Worst Time: 16.52+
Individual Times:
1.	14.08	L' U L R2 D' U' L2 R' D B' F L' F' L R2 U F' L R' B' F D' U' L R2
2.	(16.52+)	B F D' U2 B' F' D R' B2 L2 F2 R' D' B' F2 D2 U B' L R2 F L' R2 B F'
3.	13.06	B' U2 L' R2 B' F2 U B F' U R2 D2 L' R' D U2 B F D2 L2 B U R2 D2 U2
4.	(12.28)	L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L R D' U F L D2 U' B2 D U2 R D L' U2 F' L R F
5.	12.34	B F' R2 B2 D' U' L' B2 U L' R2 D' B L' R D2 F2 U2 L R D2 U' F' L R2



Am very happy


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 5, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> It has taken Daniel and I less than a week to drop like 10 seconds, surely, if you just practised a bit more you'd be like a few seconds ahead of Daniel, Chris and me?


 
no I dont think so


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 6, 2010)

7:15.47, DNF(3:46.18), 7:24.63, 6:49.46, 7:19.36 = *7:19.82
*7x7


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 6, 2010)

Stackmat 2x2 avg100 - 3.91


----------



## d521yts (Dec 6, 2010)

PB 34.42 Petrus Method 
I know, it's slow, but i'm still practicing


----------



## pappas (Dec 6, 2010)

16.76 skewb avg of 12. 11.50 single


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 6, 2010)

1:05.75, 1:08.02, 1:02.11, 1:12.88, 1:01.56, (1:00.22), 1:08.50, 1:00.77, 1:10.88, 1:13.22, 1:12.44, (1:15.77) = 1:09.74
4x4

Average of 5: 25.20
1. 21.46 F2 B2 U D' R L U L B' R L' B2 F2 R' F2 B U D' B' L D F2 U L2 R2
2. (21.41) D L' U L' B R' L F' L F R' D U' R D B' U' B F U' D L' R' U F'
3. 26.50 R D2 B F2 U' D B2 L D R' U D2 L2 F B' R L D2 B2 L D F' D F B'
4. (35.91) B' R2 D U' F' U2 D F2 R2 B' L R' U' F U2 R2 F' B U' D R F R2 F U2
5. 27.63 R U' D2 L F R' B2 R F' L B' F R2 D F B2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 U' L F R 

OH


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 6, 2010)

9.69, (9.48), 11.26, 10.72, 12.41, 12.60, 9.95, 10.91, (14.20), 10.80, 11.04, 10.54 => 10.99 avg12


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 6, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> OH
> 25.20 avg5
> (24.06), (32.02), 26.78, 24.39, 24.42


 


rickcube said:


> Average of 5: 25.20
> 1. 21.46 F2 B2 U D' R L U L B' R L' B2 F2 R' F2 B U D' B' L D F2 U L2 R2
> 2. (21.41) D L' U L' B R' L F' L F R' D U' R D B' U' B F U' D L' R' U F'
> 3. 26.50 R D2 B F2 U' D B2 L D R' U D2 L2 F B' R L D2 B2 L D F' D F B'
> ...



lol


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 6, 2010)

Roux method avg50

number of times: 50/50
best time: 17.74
worst time: 36.60

current avg5: 28.77 (σ = 3.51)
best avg5: 25.25 (σ = 1.32)

current avg12: 26.39 (σ = 3.03)
best avg12: 25.56 (σ = 2.02)

session avg: 27.76 (σ = 3.67)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2010)

ohullo britminxers

1:32.96, (1:45.75), 1:40.78, 1:42.19, 1:36.56, 1:33.55, 1:43.19, 1:29.06, 1:41.02, 1:36.05, 1:34.19, (1:27.11) = 1:36.96


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 6, 2010)

OH:
Average: 1:57.22
1:45.97, (DNF), (1:35.81), 2:04.38, 2:01.31 = 1:57.22
1:35 is a PB and so is this average


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 6, 2010)

Did a 16.75 avg 100. I decided to roll it, and this was the best I could get it down to:
*3x3 avg 100: 16.35*
In bold is the best avg 12 (15.10) and the best avg 5 (14.32). Neither are PBs. My single PB is currently 11.80. In bold and italics are a solve that would've been 11.65, but it was a +2, and the best solve (11.94).


Spoiler



*1. 14.65 U D' F2 B' L2 B U' L2 U2 F B R' D B' F U' R' U' B' R' U' F' R' B' F 
2. 13.84 B2 U2 L' F2 R' D' B' R2 U2 B' L B' R' U2 L2 F2 U D' F2 L U2 B D' L' F2 
3. 13.38[PLL skip] D2 F D' B2 R U D2 F D L R' D2 U' R' B D2 F2 L' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B R 
4. 16.30 L D2 U' B2 R2 B' U B D B2 F' R2 U R' L2 F B' U2 R2 L U2 F' L R2 U 
5. 14.52 B' D2 U' B R F B2 U2 D2 L F2 U L U2 B' U' L' R2 F D' U R B L' D2 
6. 16.68 L F R2 L F U R L' B D F' B2 U' D' L R F2 L' R2 B2 R' U R' B L2 
7. 12.33 L2 U' B2 L' F R2 D' B' L D' R' D' L2 U D' R2 D2 U2 F2 D' L U R2 L D' 
8. 17.25 R F' B' L2 R2 F2 L F' L2 U2 D' F2 R2 U' L B L' B' R2 L2 B2 F' U B' D 
9. 14.94 L2 U B' F2 L' F2 B' D2 R2 D' U R D' L2 R2 B2 L R B2 L F' U' L2 D R2 
10. 17.96 L D R2 B R2 D2 F' D U' F B' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' D F2 D2 L2 R D2 B' 
11. 15.44 B' F' U2 R D' F' D U2 B L U2 F L2 R2 F U2 B L2 D2 U L' R' F' U B 
12. 14.03[PLL skip] R' F' B' U' L2 R B2 L' U F2 R2 B' L B2 U2 F B2 L2 R B' F R2 U' F2 R *
13. 18.59 R2 B L' R F' U L2 R' U2 D F2 R' F2 L2 R2 F2 L U' F R2 B2 R' L U' F' 
14. 20.27 R' F' D2 U' L' B2 L' R' D' L F' B2 U R' L' F2 D B2 F L' B F' D U' F 
15. 19.30 B L2 U' R2 U2 L D2 F2 L' B' L2 D2 R' F' B2 D2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 U' L' F2 D 
16. 18.75 U2 D F2 R2 B R U B D' U F' R U F2 R' U' F2 U2 D' R' F2 L F D F' 
17. 14.13 R' U2 B2 L F R' L' D2 F' B' U' R' U F2 R' F' U2 L R' F' D2 B' D2 U' F2 
18. 15.72 U R' L' B' F D' U R2 U2 L2 R2 B F L2 R' D2 B L U L U R2 F2 R' F' 
19. 16.43 L2 F' U L' R B' U B U L R B' F' R' F' U2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R' F' 
20. 18.75 U L' D R L2 U2 D R F' B' R2 B F R' F D' U' F B2 U2 D' R2 B' R2 L' 
21. 17.06 F D' B2 R' B2 L' B F2 D U F' R' D R2 U2 B R2 F L2 D2 F B' L D2 U2 
22. 17.58 L' D2 B' R' D2 R' D2 U' B2 R L' B' F' L2 D F D2 F' D2 L' B' U' L2 R2 U' 
23. 17.22 L R' D R2 L2 D' B L2 D2 F L' U' B R U2 B2 L' B2 D B2 D' R L D2 R' 
24. 16.46 R2 U B' F' R2 B2 R F R' D' L2 F2 L D2 B D' R' U F R' L' B' R2 F2 L 
_*25. 13.65+ R2 D U2 L' B2 L' U L2 B2 U2 F2 R F L2 U2 R2 L D' L B' L' F2 U2 D2 L'* _
26. 17.22 U F R U' B U D F' D L' R F2 D2 B' D B D F' L2 F D' R2 F2 L' B2 
27. 19.91 F2 L F2 B L U F U' L F B' R B F' R' B' D2 L F D' U2 R F2 B2 R' 
28. 14.55 L U2 D L' U' F' R L' F2 R' D2 R2 L' F2 U' R' L2 B2 L' F D U2 B2 U' B' 
29. 16.72 B2 D' R2 F2 L B' D2 L' B2 L' D R' B R2 U' B2 F L R' D L F' D L U2 
30. 17.52 F' D' U' F' L D2 R F' D R2 U F R2 D' U B' F L D' B2 U' L D' L F' 
31. 15.55 U D' F D' U' B2 F2 L R' B2 D L' U B2 R' B2 U' F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 B D' 
32. 18.43 F D2 B2 U R2 L' F2 D2 F D' L2 U2 F D F' D' B D' B2 U' L R2 F B R 
33. 19.61 R U2 F2 R B' U' D R2 U' B F' R D' R' D' U' L' U D' F2 B L B F2 R' 
34. 16.33 B' F2 L' U2 L' F' R2 F U2 L2 B' D2 F D2 B2 R D' L2 R D2 B F' D' L' U' 
35. 17.09 D2 F' B2 L' F' L2 B L2 D U' B2 F2 U B L' B U2 L2 B' F L2 D L2 B' U2 
36. 19.18 L F B2 U2 R U' R2 D' U L F' U' F B' D2 B' R D2 U2 R' U R2 F U2 D' 
37. 12.86 D R' U2 R2 L' D2 R2 D2 B R D L2 R2 B2 U L' F2 B L2 R' D2 U' F' L2 B2 
38. 15.28 F2 L2 D' B L F' R' F2 B2 D' R2 L' F' R D L2 U' D2 L' B R' F' R2 F2 R' 
39. 16.75 U2 D' B D B2 L2 U F2 D R2 D R2 F' U2 D2 B' R U' B2 R F2 B2 L R2 B2 
40. (24.71) D' R U D2 B' R' B' D' L2 B2 D R' U B2 L2 R F' B' R D' L2 D2 L' D2 F2 
41. 12.86 D R2 D' L B' D' F L2 B' U B2 F R' U L2 U2 R2 U R B2 L' F2 U R F 
42. 13.56 B R' L2 F B2 D' U2 B F R' D' F B L' D2 L' U' F2 B' D' B R' B' F2 U' 
43. 18.25 L' U R D2 R2 D U2 R' B U2 L' U' D' F2 L' U L' B F' L2 U' B' F D' B 
44. 14.71 L' F' L2 D' U B U2 D' L' U R' U' L U L' F2 U' L' D' R2 L B2 F2 D2 B' 
45. 19.47 L' B F R2 U2 R L2 F2 U' B' U R D B L2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 F L U2 R2 L2 
46. 13.59 U' L2 R2 F B L2 D2 F D' F R' U L2 R' B' F L2 B2 U2 D' B D2 B' D' B' 
47. 16.31 D2 F' D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' R' B U2 F B2 U2 L2 R2 D B R 
48. 14.93 B U2 R F' R2 D' L D' U2 F L' B2 L' D2 U2 R2 B' F2 U' B2 F R F2 D2 B2 
49. 17.88 L' D' L' B' R' D2 R L' B' D2 U F2 R2 D U2 B R U2 B R D U' L' U2 B' 
50. 15.46 R L' B' U' F' L F2 B R F2 U2 B R' F R' U2 D2 F2 D' U B' D' F B' D2 
51. 16.69 D B D' F U L F2 D R' L U D' F2 R D' L2 B U B U2 L2 U' D' L2 B 
52. 17.58 R' D2 F U' B2 D B' R2 L2 U' B R F2 U F' L' R F2 B' L U2 B2 F D' L 
53. 16.46 D2 L D B' L2 R2 B' U' D2 R' U' D' B2 U' D2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 R' L' U R B' 
54. 15.58 R2 F2 B2 U' B' R2 D' U F2 B2 D' U' B F L F' D2 F' B U L' U R2 U D' 
55. 16.80 U R' L U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F R' U' L2 F L' B2 U D2 L' F R' B2 
56. 15.59 F2 R U2 B2 F R B' D2 R' F' B U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D R' U L B' D' R D U2 
57. 16.59 L' U' R' B L D R D2 R' D L D2 B' L' U' F' U R' L' B' U' L2 B F' L2 
58. 15.40 U' F U' D' F2 D' L' U R' L2 D U R2 D2 B L2 D L D R' B F2 L D L 
59. 14.19 F B D2 F' R2 B' D' U L' B2 U R' B2 D' U2 L' B U' D' B2 R B' D F B2 
60. 13.55 F R2 D L2 B L F2 D2 F2 R' F' D' U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R L D' U' R2 B2 U2 D2 
61. 20.06 F2 D U' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D' R' U' R U B2 D R D U' F2 U D2 R L' D L' 
62. 18.21 F R U' R2 D B' U2 L2 U R L' D B L R2 F2 B D2 L D F' U' B' R' U2 
63. 13.91 F L2 F2 U D2 L' B F2 R' L D2 L2 D2 R L2 D F2 R L U F' D F B' D2 
64. 13.88[OLL skip] D' R' U2 R2 B' U D R' U2 B U' L R D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 U D2 F2 L B2 
65. 14.06 F2 L U' B2 U' F L R' U2 B' R' L U2 R' L2 B2 D F2 R2 B F U B' D2 F 
66. 17.02 F' L2 R' D' R' L U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U D' B' U2 D L R2 F2 R2 B' F D' B 
67. 15.25 L R2 B2 U F' D' B2 R2 U' R' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R L D2 B R' D2 U' L' D2 
68. 12.33 U' R' L' D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F L' B2 U L' B R2 D2 U F' R B R' F L R2 
69. 20.28 L B L U' R2 F B' D2 B' U2 D2 B' L' D U F2 D B U R2 F2 B' U F2 U 
70. 17.94 U' L' U2 F2 B D' B F L' B' D L B D2 R' B R D2 F2 U' F2 D' U' L2 U' 
71. 13.52 B F' D R' L' B F D U' L2 U2 D' F' L' R U' D B' R2 F2 B R D2 U B2 
72. 17.71 L2 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 B D' B' D U' L U D2 B' L2 U2 B' R F D R2 D2 F U2 
73. 15.38 U L2 R D2 L' D R' L F2 D L' R2 U F' U L2 R B2 D R' D2 B2 U' R' B' 
74. 18.58 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 U' D2 L B2 R2 B U2 F B2 U' D' R' F' U2 F' B D' 
75. 17.91 F U B' D' R2 U' L B2 R' B' D' L' F2 R' F2 U R2 L2 D L2 D F' B' D' B' 
76. 20.66 B' L' R2 U B' R2 D' F U D2 R' F' D' B' F R2 F U R U' L' B2 U' L D2 
77. 21.76 F2 R2 B' U' L F' B U' R2 B2 U2 F R' U F' R B' F D' R F2 R L D B2 
78. 19.75 D B2 U2 F2 U D R' D R' L U2 B D R2 U' R2 U2 D' B L2 B' L U2 R2 B2 
79. 16.43 F' L' D' L' U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L' U L2 D2 U' B' F' L2 B2 U' R' D' F' D' F R' 
80. 18.31 L F2 L2 U D L2 B' R' D U R U2 R B D U B' L' U' F B2 L D2 L R' 
81. 16.75 L2 D' U2 L2 U R2 F B U L F B2 L' B U' L' B' R' F R' B' R L2 F D' 
82. 15.72 U' L D B2 F' U' R' B2 U2 F U2 D B R D2 B' L' R2 F B2 U2 R' D L' R' 
83. 15.86 R' L2 B F2 L R D2 F D2 B' R2 F' L2 B' D R' U D2 R' B F2 D U R D' 
84. 16.13 F2 R2 L B R' L2 B D B2 F U' B L B2 D B' F' R2 L B' L' R' U' R2 U2 
85. 17.41 B L D' L2 D L' B2 F2 L R2 B' L2 D2 U' L U D' L2 B2 L' U' B2 F2 D2 R' 
86. 14.13 F2 D F' L' F' D' R B L2 R B' U2 B' F D2 B2 R' B2 F L2 D F2 R' B2 D 
87. 15.52 B2 D B D' F' R F' R' U' L' B L F' L' U2 L D R2 L B L' U L' B' L' 
88. 17.52 U' B R U' D' R' B2 L F' L R' F2 B2 L' F R D2 R' U L B' R L2 U2 D2 
89. 14.93 F2 L' U' R L2 D' F L U D F B2 U2 D' B' L D' B' U2 L2 R2 U' F B2 D2 
*90. (11.94) R2 F' B2 D' B F2 D' B L' F' R' D F2 U2 F' B L' D2 U2 R' U2 D2 F' L2 D2 *
91. 15.58 U B' R F2 R L' F' B U R L B' D' L' R' D U' B' F' R D2 B F2 D2 F' 
92. 15.81 B' U' D B' F' U F U' D' B2 F' U' R' F' R' L B2 D' F' U' F' B R B' F2 
93. 16.15 F' D L' F2 L' F2 R L' F2 B' L F B2 D2 U L2 R2 B L D L2 D2 R B' R2 
94. 17.36 D' U' R' U B' D' R' B2 L2 D' L B2 U2 D R B L' B' L2 F R2 D' F R D2 
95. 17.06 D R2 U' F' B' L' D2 U' B2 R F' B' L B2 R2 D F2 B' D R' U L U' D L 
*96. 14.00 B' U B2 U2 F L' U2 R2 D U F2 L2 D' R' D R2 U D2 B D2 B' L F U2 B' *
*97. 14.40 D L R2 D2 U' L2 R' D' R' U2 D2 R2 L' F' U2 B L' F' R B' R2 U R2 U D2 
98. 14.21 F' D2 F L' R2 B2 D B R2 U' R2 F' U2 L' D' U2 F B2 R U2 R' B F' L' F 
99. 18.59 B2 D F' L D L2 F D2 B' U' F' B' U2 F' U D R2 F D2 F' U2 B' U D' R 
100. 14.34 B U D' L2 D' R2 U' D F' D' L2 U2 D' R' B' U B2 D B' F2 U' L2 F2 U B *


I tried to roll it more, but it got sup17.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 6, 2010)

(10.19), 10.39, (16.45), 13.07, 11.87 = 11.78 
lol 10.39 was PLL skip and 11.87 was OLL skip, too lucky to count as a pb.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 6, 2010)

Average of 5: 2.25
1. 2.06 F2 R' U R F' U F R U' R' U'
2. 2.30 F U2 R' U F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
3. (1.75) F2 R2 F R' U2 R2 U' R U' F' U'
4. (2.93) U F' R U R F' R2 F U R' U'
5. 2.41 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' 

 Got a completely separate 2.31 avg5 later aswell


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 6, 2010)

1:46.72, (1:29.22), 1:33.46, 1:30.28, 1:36.25, 1:45.80, 1:44.05, (1:47.19), 1:36.05, 1:40.00, 1:44.83, 1:41.90 = *1:39.93*

Was hoping for something a little better after starting with 1:33.33 avg5, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 6, 2010)

I just had a funny thing happen to me. It's not really a huge accomplishment considering the speedcubing standards nowadays, more so a funny coincidence.

I just got an 11.10 second 3x3x3 solve, pretty good for me. When I looked up at my computer clock it was... 11:10am.


----------



## slocuber (Dec 6, 2010)

Megaminx:
Average: 1:36.03
Standard Deviation: 7.34
Best Time: 1:20.70
Worst Time: 1:49.59
Individual Times:
1.	1:40.11	
2.	1:28.91	
3.	1:23.06	
4.	1:27.97	
5.	1:48.19	
6.	1:42.19	
7.	(1:20.70)	
8.	1:47.78	
9.	1:32.31	
10.	1:33.20	
11.	(1:49.59)	
12.	1:36.59	

5x5:

Average: 2:03.61
Standard Deviation: 5.29
Best Time: 1:55.08
Worst Time: 2:13.34
Individual Times:
1.	(2:13.34)	
2.	(1:55.08)	
3.	2:01.08	
4.	2:12.75	
5.	2:07.89	
6.	1:58.42	
7.	2:01.19	
8.	2:13.25	
9.	1:55.28	
10.	2:06.12	
11.	1:59.27	
12.	2:00.88


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I just had a funny thing happen to me. It's not really a huge accomplishment considering the speedcubing standards nowadays, more so a funny coincidence.
> 
> I just got an 11.10 second 3x3x3 solve, pretty good for me. When I looked up at my computer clock it was... 11:10am.


 
Sounds like you should wake up earlier if you want to get faster then.


----------



## d521yts (Dec 6, 2010)

I have learned 20/21 PLL's XD
N (a) is giving me trouble :/


----------



## Forte (Dec 6, 2010)

8.72 PLL skip
R F B' L R2 U2 R2 U2 B' U' D2 F L2 D' B D B L2 B R2 F U B' F U 

x L F' D
U' L F' L' F L U L'
y' U' R U R2 U' R
U' R U' R' y R' U' R
L' U2 L y' U' R U R'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

lol sub9 wtf


----------



## flan (Dec 6, 2010)

UK open was ages ago but since practicing square-1 a lot since, I've realised how good my 28 second solve really was! Firstly it was a PB, by ~8 seconds (not including the pb of 35 I set just before) but also I cant beat it at home (1 move cubeshape and 1 look EPLL ftw!). Also I cant beat my 50 second Ao5 I got....Man I owned!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 6, 2010)

flan said:


> UK open was ages ago but since practicing square-1 a lot since, I've realised how good my 28 second solve really was! Firstly it was a PB, by ~8 seconds (not including the pb of 35 I set just before) but also I cant beat it at home *(1 move cubeshape and 1 look EPLL ftw!)*. Also I cant beat my 50 second Ao5 I got....Man I owned!



Epic scramble 

I got 27.55 on that scramble which was my PB by 7 seconds not including the 33.33 I got unofficially just before. I should learn adj-adj. I once had a solve on jflysq1 where I got to EP at 12 and it was an adj-adj. But because I dont know the alg, I did M2 then 3 U perms. Which resulted in a 23 second solve...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2010)

Sub-32 is hard 

33.09 28.966 30.491 37.821 (40.142) 33.34 (28.072) 29.882 35.409 32.595 33.029 31.181 => 32.58 (not PB)


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 6, 2010)

computer 4x4?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2010)

Yea. I don't think I could do sub30 average.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Yea. I don't think I could do sub30 average.


 
Do you think you could get a sub 20 single any time soon?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 7, 2010)

So I was going to post a pb average of 5(14.00) and came to realize that I accidently pasted the stats and noticed it was a pb average of 12 as well. Neat. Didn't feel great for getting sub15. Part of a 16.02 average of 50. Some lucky scrambles in there/skips
15.66, 14.90, 18.62, 14.73, 15.19, 16.83, 13.73, 11.64[OLL skip], 15.30, 15.48, 14.13, 12.57
Last 5 are the average of 5
The 12 seconder in there was accidental xcross into Y perm. Nothing really special about this, very surprised at the average


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 7, 2010)

F2L.
number of times: 100/100

best time: 5.01
worst time: 10.27
best avg5: 6.62 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 7.49 (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: 8.20 (σ = 1.11)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.20
1. 8.81 L R U2 F2 D' L B F D' B D2 F' B R' B' D2 L' B D2 B U L B R' U2 
2. 8.15 U' B' D' F' R' D L2 D B' D R2 F2 L R' F2 L2 D L' U2 L' B' R' L D2 U 
3. 8.56 L' B' U2 L2 D L2 F' L B2 U2 L' R F' R2 U' L2 B F2 D B' F R2 F' L2 R 
4. 9.30 F2 B2 L' R' F2 L B2 R2 D U2 L' U' D2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 R' U' D B2 L2 F2 D2 
5. 8.49 L F R D2 R B' R U' F2 R2 B2 D' B R2 L U D' R2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 L D2 
6. 9.43 F D2 L2 B2 L D' F U2 R D U R2 B2 L R2 D U' R U' B D L F U' R' 
7. 9.55 F2 L2 B2 U' B' R2 F D' B2 D2 B U F D' L' B' R2 D U' F2 D' B' U B' L 
8. 8.89 L2 R U' B F U' F2 L2 R' U F2 B2 L2 B2 F D U2 B U' D' F' R2 L B F 
9. (10.27) D R' U' F2 D L2 R2 F' L U B' R D' B' R' U2 L2 U2 F' R' D' F2 U R B 
10. 7.37 F R D2 R D2 B2 U' R2 U D' B' R' U' F2 R B' R2 U' F2 D' B U' L2 D B 
11. 8.32 L B' R2 B2 R D2 U' F B2 D2 L B U R U2 B' R2 B' F' L2 F' D' R L2 U' 
12. 8.39 B D2 B D' F R2 D' L' U' D R' B2 L' D' R2 B U F R' B' R B D2 R' D' 
13. 9.83 F L B R' L2 U D' R L2 F R' B2 R2 F' D2 R' U2 R' B' U2 B D' R2 B2 F2 
14. 9.78 B2 D' U2 B2 L R B' D U' L' R2 U B R2 L U2 B L2 D' F2 U2 L D' F' U' 
*15. 5.92 R' L' F2 U' D2 B' L D2 B2 R U' D L' D2 F L R D' L' D B D2 U2 B U' 
16. 6.10 L' R U D F B D2 F' R D F' B D2 F2 R' L D' L' R' U2 L2 U2 L U R2 
17. 8.29 R2 F2 U' R L' D' L2 F D2 R2 B L F2 D L2 U R U2 B D U' R' U L D2 
18. (5.01) U2 R' L2 B' D' F R' U2 D R2 L U2 B' L2 B' D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R B' 
19. 7.84 R L D2 U' L' F2 R' UL' F2 L2 U L F' D F R D L F2 R2 L' B D B * 
20. 8.26 B F2 D2 B U R' B2 L' F' D F U2 L2 U' R F' B' D' F B2 U' D2 L2 R D2 
21. 6.85 U L' D2 U2 B U F B L' D' R B' L' D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 R' U L' B2 L B2 
22. 7.71 U2 D2 B' L F' L' B2 D B U2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 B' U' B2 F' D2 L' B2 U2 F U2 
23. 8.27 L2 B' L' B2 L2 R' B' R D' L F2 L' D L' R2 D U2 F2 R B U B F U B2 
24. 7.96 R2 U' F' L2 D L2 F B D' B' F L D F B R' L' B D L' F2 B2 L2 F' U' 
25. 7.91 U R D' F L U2 D' R2 F U' F' R' F D' R' B L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F2 B' L R' 
26. 8.05 R L U2 R' F2 U' R' D2 U' L' B' L2 F L2 U2 D F' B D' B' L R' B' U2 R' 
27. 9.92 R2 U2 B L B L B' D L2 R' F' U R B U' R2 F D2 F L' B' U B' D2 F 
28. 5.08 L F R' L2 B' L' B' F L2 B2 F2 R' D L D L' D F' R L' B' D L' D' L 
29. 7.39 F2 U2 F U' B2 U2 R F R2 L2 B2 R D B' L2 R F' B U F U' L U' L' B' 
30. 10.12 L2 U' B2 R' B2 R F D2 U2 F' L2 B' F' R F L2 R U2 F2 L2 R D U2 L U' 
31. 7.75 L' B2 R2 F2 R' F' D' L' B' R' L2 D' F' R' U' B F' L U2 B L U' L' B' R' 
32. 7.86 R' L B D' F' U F D R F' D R F D R' D' U' B2 U2 D R' U' B R' L 
33. 6.78 D L' U2 B' D2 U' L2 B2 L B2 D F' U' R' D2 U F B U D L2 U2 F B2 U2 
34. 9.74 L U' L' R F' D' F' D' F' L' U' R' U2 L' R2 D' U L' F L' D2 B U2 R' F' 
35. 9.50 U2 L' B D R F' R' B D' B2 U2 F' U' F D L B' L' F' R' B R B' L B 
36. 6.33 L2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 D' L2 B' L' D2 B2 R2 U' R B D2 L D2 L D B L' B' F 
37. 7.46 B R D2 U2 B U' D L' U' B2 R F2 B' R2 D' U B2 F2 L' F R' U' D2 B' L 
38. 8.30 B D' U2 R' D L R2 F U2 D L2 U D F' U R U' B' U2 D' L R2 F2 U' L' 
39. 7.85 F' U2 F' R L D2 L2 U2 L2 F D' L2 R' B' D2 R2 D F2 B' L2 F' B' D B2 R2 
40. 7.62 R L2 B L' U' B' F' L' B U' L2 U2 B2 U' D' B2 F R L F R2 B2 L R D 
41. 9.85 B U2 L' R U R B2 D' L' D2 R' F2 B R' F2 U' B2 D' R B2 F' L' R' B F' 
42. 8.92 F D2 B' R2 F' B L R2 F B L2 F2 D2 R' L2 U F2 R' D L2 B' L2 F' D F 
43. 6.38 F' R U R2 D L U' L' B F' U' L2 B' L2 R U R D2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 L F' 
44. 7.68 R' L' F L2 F R2 B2 U2 D' R' D' F D' F2 R' F B2 U2 L R B' F' D' R2 F2 
45. 7.89 B U2 B' L' R2 U L U' L2 U2 B' F' U' D2 F2 R2 F B U2 R2 B L' U R' D 
46. 10.11 F' R' D F' D2 B L' D U R' D2 R' F B' L' D2 U' R L U' R F D2 R2 B2 
47. 8.19 B2 R D F L' U B F' R2 L U' R F2 L2 D U2 L' F2 R D' F' L' R2 D' L 
48. 9.89 D2 U2 F L U' L D B2 F' D U F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U' B U' B' D2 L' U B' U2 
49. 7.83 R2 B' D' R' L B U L' U' L' R B2 D2 B' R F D F' D R2 L F2 D2 L' R' 
50. 8.16 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B' U' L2 R D R U2 L U2 B L' R B' F' L' D R2 L U' 
51. 7.51 D2 B2 F L2 F' B' U F R' B' R D R2 L D' L' F L' R B' F' U L2 F' U 
52. 8.71 U2 L' B' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D U' B' L2 U' L R' F L' R2 D' R L2 D2 L U' 
53. 8.18 L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U L U2 R' L F L' B' F2 U D2 R F' L B R2 
54. 8.99 B2 F' R B' F' U' B' D B' U2 R U R' B F' R' L' U' B L' U2 F D2 U B2 
55. 7.73 R2 B' D' R L U R D2 F B D U F2 L R2 U' D F2 U2 B' L2 F U' L B' 
56. 7.93 U R2 D2 R D' U2 L2 R' B D L2 D2 U B' F' L' B F R' D' L' F2 L2 F L 
57. 9.94 R' U2 F D' R L2 D U' R L' F2 R2 F D2 F' L' B' L B D R2 U2 R' D2 U 
58. 9.17 R' U B' D R2 L' B2 F D R' D2 B F U' B2 D2 F L B' L F L' B L' D' 
59. 8.24 F L2 B F2 L' R2 B' D R' U R2 L D2 F' U' F2 L R' F' R' U B2 L F' R 
60. 7.41 L2 B2 U2 L2 D U B' D B' D' U2 R F' B L2 F' U B R' U D2 B' R2 B D2 
61. 9.26 R2 D' F' B R2 U' F' L' D2 R F' U' B2 U' B2 R F B' L B' U' L2 U D2 B' 
62. 8.21 R L U2 F U R2 B R B2 D2 R2 B U2 B2 U F' R2 D L2 F U2 F D B' D2 
63. 8.04 R' F' B2 R' L D2 B' L' U B' D2 U2 F2 D' R' D' F2 D2 L D2 F B' R2 U' R 
64. 7.29 L F2 U' L' U' L B2 L' B' D2 U2 L' B2 D F' U2 R' F' D2 B2 L U' B R' U2 
65. 8.69 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L U B' D B U2 B' F U L' R2 F R2 U D2 F2 L R' U D2 
66. 5.99 L' U2 R2 B U2 D R2 L2 B' L' D B2 F' L2 R U' L2 U B2 U2 D' F B' R F 
67. 8.18 R2 U' D R' D U L D R' F' B2 R2 U2 L2 B' D R2 D L' D R2 D' L U' L' 
68. 7.67 L B2 L2 B L R2 F D2 R' B2 R B' L' B D2 L2 B2 D U2 F U2 R2 U F B' 
69. 5.98 B2 R L F2 R2 B U' F' U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F D L2 F U B2 U' D' L' B' 
70. 8.29 R' U R' B2 D R U' L2 D' F' R' U' L F' R D' B' L2 D R' B' L U' L' R' 
71. 7.86 R L D F2 D2 U L' R' B R U R' L B D2 U2 L' R' U R' L2 F' U2 L2 U' 
72. 7.82 U2 R B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' L2 U F U2 R B' L' B2 F L B D F' U L' B' F' 
73. 9.26 D' R2 L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 F U2 F B' U' D' F D2 B F' L U2 B2 D' U F2 U2 
74. 9.42 B2 R' L2 F' R' D' R D' B' L R' D2 R' U B F D' B L' B2 D' L' R' B R2 
75. 5.98 R L2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R' L D' U L' R' D' U' B D2 U2 L' F D' B R2 D L B 
76. 8.95 B F' R B2 U2 D' L2 B R U' R F' R' L2 F D' F2 D U L' U2 L' R' D' B2 
77. 9.40 D2 F R2 D2 B' F2 D B2 R U' D B' F' R' L U2 D B' R D R2 F L' R2 F 
78. 8.49 L2 U D2 F2 R2 D2 B F R' L' D2 B' R' U' F R' U2 L2 U' B R U' R2 B D 
79. 6.42 R' F' R' D' B D' B2 R D2 U' F2 D' B D2 U2 B' F U F' U2 D' F D' B L2 
80. 8.05 R' B' R F D2 F U2 L F2 L2 D' L' U' D2 B U B L2 D' R' L B' L2 R F 
81. 5.39 F R2 U2 D' R B2 F' R' U' B2 R2 D B' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R B2 D2 F B2 D' 
82. 9.12 R2 U' D2 R' B' R U2 F U' R' L2 D' B2 F D' B' U B U' F' L2 B2 R2 B D' 
83. 8.70 R D' L' B R' L' U' B2 F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 B2 D R U2 B U D' B' D L2 D 
84. 7.45 F U' L' F' U R F L2 U F2 R2 B D F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' R' F2 U' B L' U2 
85. 8.42 B R' B' L F D L D2 F B2 R L' F' L F' R' D F U R L D' U' R2 F' 
86. 10.04 D2 U2 B' R' B2 U F L D U B2 D2 B R L B R U2 R' F2 L D' L2 R B' 
87. 6.88 R' F' U B2 U B2 R B R B2 U' D F' B' L' F' U2 D' R2 U2 D2 R2 U L' U 
88. 9.60 L2 B U L2 U' D2 B' U F' B R2 D F L2 D F2 U' F R' D2 L' D' R' D' U 
89. 7.16 L' U' F' L D U2 R D' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 L B2 L' R D R B' U' F2 D' B' F' 
90. 9.47 L2 F2 B L F B' R' F2 U B D' F' R' D U' L F R2 B F D2 F' U L2 B' 
91. 7.76 U R U2 R2 U2 R' D' U F2 B L2 U' F' D2 R2 D L' B2 F R D B F2 L' D2 
92. 9.42 L2 R' D' L' U2 R' B' U2 D2 F2 R L' F U F2 R B2 F2 L2 R U B' L F' B' 
93. 7.54 F' U' F2 R D' R' B R2 L B L2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 U' L D F U' L2 U2 L' D2 
94. 8.41 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B' U R' D2 F' L' F2 D2 L D' F' L U' F L R2 B' D F 
95. 8.37 R D L R2 F2 B' D2 R F' R2 L B' R2 D' B' D2 B' D R' L B' L R2 F' D' 
96. 8.32 B' L R2 D2 B' U2 B F2 L2 U' L' R2 F' L R2 F' B L2 B2 L' B L' D2 U' R 
97. 7.90 D U' F2 U D R F' L' D' B2 F2 D L2 U2 F' B D' R2 F L R F2 D2 L B' 
98. 9.69 F2 D F' U B' L' F2 U' D2 F2 B2 R L U' D F2 B L' D2 F' U2 D2 F2 B2 R2 
99. 8.47 D U' F2 D2 U2 R F B R D' F R U' D R' D' R2 U' F2 U B' F2 R U' D2 
100. 8.15 F2 U B2 F U D B2 U' R2 B' R2 L2 D F2 R' D R' D' R B U' F D' F2 B2


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> F2L.
> number of times: 100/100
> 
> best time: 5.01
> ...


 
your only 2 seconds faster at f2l but like 6 seconds faster, i guess i need to learn oll


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 7, 2010)

59.88

First 4x4 single sub minute with double parity. 

EDIT:
Average of 12: 1:09.73


Spoiler



1. 1:08.40 Rw2 R' U' L' Fw' B' U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U' F' R2 Rw' Uw2 B D U' Rw2 Fw' U' B' D2 U L' F2 Rw' Fw' Rw D' Rw2 F2 U2 Uw' B L2 Fw2 Rw Uw' Rw 
2. 1:03.09 Fw2 R2 Uw' U' L2 Rw R' Uw' Rw2 B2 F R2 F' D2 Fw2 F U B U2 D' Rw' B2 U Rw2 D' R2 B U' L' D Fw2 B2 R F2 Rw Uw' B F2 Rw Fw 
3. 1:06.34 F Uw' D' Fw2 R2 B' Uw2 Fw' B L' U' L' B' R U2 B' F R Rw' D L F' L Uw' B Rw2 L2 B R B Uw2 R' B2 U' Uw F Fw U2 B Rw' 
4. 1:08.47 F' R B L' F Fw' Rw2 Fw' D R Fw B' Uw2 B2 D2 B' U' F' U' Rw D B2 U2 D B2 Uw' Rw' B Fw2 Uw' B2 U2 D R2 U' Rw F2 Uw2 U2 D' 
5. 1:06.05 L' B2 F' D' L Fw' Uw' Rw2 D' Fw' Rw' Uw2 D2 L2 R' U' F R2 U Fw D' Fw' Rw2 L Fw2 U2 Uw B D2 Uw2 L2 U D' F2 Rw L' Fw2 D2 Uw' B' 
6. (1:20.55) U Uw Rw' L2 Uw L U Uw D L D' R2 B L F' L2 Uw2 F2 B' L' D R B' Rw' B Rw2 L D L' F2 B D2 F' R L' Uw2 D' R' L2 U2 
7. 1:08.84 Rw R2 D' Uw2 U' R2 U2 B D U2 Uw Fw L2 U R2 D F' L' B2 U' Fw' D R2 Fw F2 Rw R2 U Uw Rw F' U Uw2 Rw' Fw' B2 U2 F' Rw' Fw' 
8. (59.88) B' D2 F2 L2 U' D' L' U Fw' D2 R D Rw Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U' R Uw B Fw D2 L' B' D Uw' F2 Uw2 F' B Uw' F L U2 Fw F' U' Uw Rw' 
9. 1:09.50 Fw F2 Uw D F2 L2 Uw2 L R D' L2 Rw U2 Rw F2 D' B Fw2 Uw' F2 U2 Rw' D U Rw Fw' D' U' F Uw' R' D R B2 D2 Rw' U2 Rw2 R D' 
10. 1:13.15 Fw2 R2 B F L' B' Fw2 R' D2 Fw2 B2 F R2 B' R2 B2 U2 D Uw' Fw U2 L2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' D L Rw Fw L Uw B Fw' F2 Uw2 D2 B D2 Uw2 Fw2 
11. 1:18.28 D' R' F' B L U F' B' L Uw U R Rw2 Fw2 B2 R Rw Uw' B' U Fw2 U2 D F2 Rw2 B Rw L D' L R' Fw' B' L' R' Uw D' U' Rw Fw 
12. 1:15.15 Fw Rw2 D B2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B D' Fw2 R' L Uw' U R' D B2 U2 L2 Uw' D2 F2 Rw2 B' D L' R2 U B' Uw U2 B2 Rw D' Rw' Uw2 F' D Rw


PB by .01


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

26.28 seconds Elite Four speedrun on Pokemon Yellow (stackmatted of course)


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 26.28 seconds Elite Four speedrun on Pokemon Yellow (stackmatted of course)


 
This I gotta see. Sub 30 on video please?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Do you think you could get a sub 20 single any time soon?


 
It would be very unlikely.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 7, 2010)

I dont think its possible to beat about 20 pokemon plus chat logs in 26 seconds without speeding up the game. (I forget if the game has that option, I know it has it for text but still...that seems unusually fast)


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 7, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I dont think its possible to beat about 20 pokemon plus chat logs in 26 seconds without speeding up the game. (I forget if the game has that option, I know it has it for text but still...that seems unusually fast)


 
Yeha maybe if he was playing on his gba emulator on a computer where you can speed it up a lot, but def. not on a gameboy.


----------



## pappas (Dec 7, 2010)

Just got my first successful 3x3 blindfold solve. I'm so happy right now. Time was 6:40, and it had parity.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ummm yeah I'm playing on my emulator at crazy turbo speeds of course


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 7, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Just got my first successful 3x3 blindfold solve. I'm so happy right now. Time was 6:40, and it had parity.


 
Wow congratulations Nick, that's quite a good first success.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Ummm yeah I'm playing on my emulator at crazy turbo speeds of course


 
Is that sarcasm?


----------



## Toad (Dec 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Is that sarcasm?


 
You clearly don't know Daniel Sheppard.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Is that sarcasm?


Sorry, no it's not. I haven't owned a gameboy for 10 years. I'm pretty sure it's impossible to even sub-1 it on a standard gameboy


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Sorry, no it's not. I haven't owned a gameboy for 10 years. I'm pretty sure it's impossible to even sub-1 it on a standard gameboy


 
Yeah that wouldn't be possible. 
This just threw me off:


kinch2002 said:


> Ummm yeah[..............]crazy turbo speeds of course


Sounds sarcastic.
anyway, nice job! :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2010)

Using J-line's GuHong, 39.47 PLL time attack 
I suck at PLLs mid solve though D: Also, this was like, my third try. I don't wanna try more now, because I wanna get my best on camera


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> You clearly don't know Daniel Sheppard.


Who?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 7, 2010)

Better known as Dr. D-Shepp


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 7, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:05.05
1. 1:04.91 L D2 B L2 F2 B2 D' r B2 u R2 B L2 R F r2 L2 B D B2 f' U' f L' r D2 R2 r u' D f R' f' F2 u' R' L2 B2 r' D
2. 1:05.44 R r2 u2 D' U F' r B R' L2 U2 F' D' u R' U' B2 u' D R' u' B' u2 B' D B' L' F u' r' D2 u' U F' r R F' r f u'
3. 1:04.81 D' U f' D' r B2 f2 D2 u' F u f2 R2 B' F' u2 L2 B u' f2 U f u' L' U2 f2 L F2 L2 F2 L' u' r u2 r R2 L' U r' F
4. (1:09.56) D' F' D2 r U2 L' r' B2 F2 f r D B' L2 r D B D2 L' B2 r2 D' B2 F' L2 f' L' B2 L2 U' D' u r' u D2 U' F B' D F
5. (1:03.18) R' U2 F2 u r' R L2 u' r D L' U f' D' F2 r' f' U2 D2 F' f' r' u D' r U2 F' f2 D u' f' r' L u' R' B2 R B' D' r'

Displaced the below average, barely. 
Best average of 5 is still 1:03.09.


Evan Liu said:


> Second-best average of 5 on 4x4 ever.
> Average of 5: 1:05.21


----------



## Weston (Dec 7, 2010)

scramble: B D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D B' D' U B R B' D' B D' R2 F' D R2 B D R get last scramble 

L' R' U' R2 F' L z R2 U' R U x' z' M' U' M

15 move F2L in a speedsolve lolol
I did it OH and I didn't warm up so the time was crap 

EDIT:
ARGH.
it could have been a PLL skip if I did
L' R' U' R2 F' L z* R U' R2 U* x' z' U' M' U' M
y2 F U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 F'


26 move solution :3
Scramble was 25 moves.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 7, 2010)

Uhhhhh...I'm still cubing! Haha that's an achievement for me right now xD


----------



## CubeX (Dec 7, 2010)

*FINALLY Sub-20!*

I am finally relieved... First SUB-20 in my WHOLE life.

Sub-20 Average of 5:

Average of 5: 18.85
1. (15.61) R D' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 F2 U F B U' F' L2 R' B L R' B2 L F U2 B
2. 18.90 B L' D' U F' B R2 L' F B D L2 D F R2 F' B2 R' F U2 L' F2 B L' B
3. (28.80) D L2 U' R2 L' U2 L D L' U' R' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 B' U' R2 L2 U' D F'
4. 16.60 L' R2 B' D' U' R' D' R F' B U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R' L' D2 U B D L2 R'
5. 21.04 B2 F' R' F' L F' B2 L' F2 U L B D' F' D' F' L F L F2 D2 B U2 B F 

At first i got 19.03 Average of 5, but when i got a 21.04, it went to 18.85. I was like What the... Sub-19 as well. Nice improvement after an extra solve!

In Australia it WAS 12:40 AM!


----------



## Toad (Dec 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Better known as Dr. D-Shepp*z*


 
Fixed.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 7, 2010)

Megaminx:

Avg of 30: 1:34.55
Avg of 12: 1:32.48
Avg of 5: 1:29.38
Single: Doesn't matter, didn't break my pb


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

So I've finished my 100 solves in 3 days task I set for myself. Did 32, 31 and 37 solves over the last 3 days
Avg12 Before: 1:44.27
Day 1: 1:41.21
Day 2: 1:39.93
Day 3: 1:35.53

1:32.66, 1:42.36, 1:26.59, 1:41.31, 1:40.05, 1:34.18, _1:29.50, 1:35.65, 1:27.83, (1:48.43), (1:26.13)_, 1:45.16 = *1:35.53*

Both 1:26.xx were PBs, and italics is 1:30.99 Avg5


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 7, 2010)

wtf.

U2 L D2 R2 L D2 R2 B2 R U' D' R2 D U' R' F B' R' D B' R' U2 B2 U F

8.06 completely non lucky...


----------



## Toad (Dec 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> wtf.
> 
> U2 L D2 R2 L D2 R2 B2 R U' D' R2 D U' R' F B' R' D B' R' U2 B2 U F
> 
> 8.06 completely non lucky...


 
R perm?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 7, 2010)

LL was FRURUF Y perm

Also, 46 move FMC on video


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi britminxers

48.35, 57.14, 57.65, 56.54, 55.76, 1:00.68, (1:01.72), 49.62, (46.49), 55.55, 57.60, 53.76 = 55.26

PB avg of 12 and PB non-lucky single  

This was my first average of 12 where I knew all the PLLs too!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 7, 2010)

Learning a megaminx U perm

R' U' R U' R U R2' U R U' R U' R' U2

in 19.73 seconds


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Hi britminxers
> 
> 48.35, 57.14, 57.65, 56.54, 55.76, 1:00.68, (1:01.72), 49.62, (46.49), 55.55, 57.60, 53.76 = 55.26
> 
> ...


Now that's just not fair. Knowing all the PLLs is basically cheating 
Any idea what your breakdowns are? My LL averages about 18-20 seconds because I do EO, EP, CP, CO. I'm sure I can improve that.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 7, 2010)

I put a commutator in a commutator


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Now that's just not fair. Knowing all the PLLs is basically cheating
> Any idea what your breakdowns are? My LL averages about 18-20 seconds because I do EO, EP, CP, CO. I'm sure I can improve that.


 
I don't know all the PLLs!  I know about 110/152 
My breakdowns on a 55s solve would probably be something around 18-29-8 (F2L-S2L-LL) give or take a few seconds on each..
I do EO CO EP CP or EO CO PLL


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 7, 2010)

your amazing at megaminx
the best single I could muster up today was 1:35


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 8, 2010)

Only gotten a few of these before.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.51
1. 13.81 F D' R B2 D2 U' L2 F L D' B' U2 L' D' U R' L U R2 F R' D2 U' F R' 
2. 15.50 U2 B2 R' D R U' R B R' F' R' D L U D' B L2 D' L2 B2 F D2 R2 L2 D2 
3. 9.95 U' R2 F' U L' B2 L' R B2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L D2 U' L2 R' U L' D2 U 
4. 14.30 L' D F U' D' F' D' B L B' D2 F D L' U2 R2 B2 F' U' F2 R F2 U' B' R 
5. 15.45 R' F D' B L F2 B2 D2 U B L B U' B R2 L2 B U D L2 B' L' U2 L' F 
6. 14.65 R2 B2 F L' R U R' L2 U L' F D' F' U' D' B2 D' U R' D B' R B2 D' F' 
7. (17.46) B F2 L D' U' R B L2 U' F' L' D U L' B' U B2 R2 B L B' L' U B' D' 
8. 16.02 L B' D' U' F B R' F L2 B U2 D' B2 U' R' U' R' B R B' R L2 F L2 B2 
9. 15.84 B L B' U R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F B' U2 D B L2 B' R2 L F2 R2 F2 R2 F' B 
10. 15.41 L U2 R2 L F2 U2 F' U' L' U D2 R2 D' F R2 L' D2 F D B2 U2 F D F2 L 
11. 14.20 U' R' F2 L U' F' L2 D2 L' F L' B2 U' B' U F' B U2 F' L2 U R' F' D2 L2 
12. (9.49[PLL skip]) R2 B' R' B2 F U2 B' R U2 F' R U2 F R L2 D' L R' U2 L2 F' B R F2 L2

Best average of 5 (first 5) was only 14.52 

EDIT: Yay for counting 9? On both 9's I got an easy F2L with very good look ahead.



I've done a( )lot of cubing today... Megaminx avg5, 5x5 avg5, and 98 3x3 solves with 3 sub 10's  The other sub 10 was the 8.06 NL I posted earlier.


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2010)

13.88, 14.89, 12.47,15.96, *10.32, 15.14, 11.51, 11.47, 12.97*, 12.50, 12.10, 16.24 = 13.29

10.32, 15.14, 11.51, 11.47, 12.97 = 11.99

wut. Lots of easy LL's. One forced PLL skip with niklas.


----------



## Bubitrek (Dec 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 13.88, 14.89, 12.47,15.96, *10.32, 15.14, 11.51, 11.47, 12.97*, 12.50, 12.10, 16.24 = 13.29
> 
> 10.32, 15.14, 11.51, 11.47, 12.97 = 11.99
> 
> wut. Lots of easy LL's. One forced PLL skip with niklas.


OH?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 8, 2010)

OH god...no pun intended...eh maybe not.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 8, 2010)

That is truly insane. I'm just glad my 2h pb's are still better than your OH.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2010)

For once, I have something that ALMOSSSSSSST compares to a Feliks post (not really cuz super lucky) so I don't feel too bad about posting right after that absolutely unfathomable OH average.

SUB 6 ON VID! DDD


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy beep, a 2Γ.2 3x3 solve o_0


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 13.88, 14.89, 12.47,15.96, *10.32, 15.14, 11.51, 11.47, 12.97*, 12.50, 12.10, 16.24 = 13.29
> 
> 10.32, 15.14, 11.51, 11.47, 12.97 = 11.99
> 
> wut. Lots of easy LL's. One forced PLL skip with niklas.


 
O_O
wtf


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2010)

Accomplishment: Did a lot of solves.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.51
worst time: 8.91
best avg5: 3.62 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 4.28 (σ = 1.59)
session avg: 5.18 (σ = 1.65)

times (reset):
3.43, 6.29, 6.80, 2.18, 5.11, 4.75, 5.94, 6.41, 5.22, 5.86, 3.81, 6.36, 3.05, 4.80, 6.06, 7.30, 8.19, 6.28, 2.91, 3.31, 4.65, 6.91, 1.51, 3.56, 6.06, 6.97, 3.06, 6.58, 2.21, 3.55, 4.77, 4.28, 6.78, 4.97, 5.71, 7.00, 8.91, 7.99, 1.93, 5.33, 4.90, 6.91, 4.63, 4.78, 3.91, 4.69, 6.31, 5.65, 2.05, 8.41

LBL : Ortega : CLL : other
25 : 10 : 10 : 5 (roughly)

There were quite a few really nice scrambles, but these were the standouts.
R F' R' F' U2 F' U R U' F U 2.05 (what are the chances O_O. BLD anyone?)
U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' 1.51 (got 1.11 on my first retry. R U' R' U' R U' R' U)
U F' U2 F R2 F U2 F U2 R' U' 3.05 (y U F R U2 L U2 L2 F') 
R2 F2 U2 R' F U' F U' F R' U' 5.22 (z2 x L' U' L U2 R' yperm U')


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 8, 2010)

Master magic:
AAverage 5.11
(4.80), (8.47), 5.16, 5.22, 4.96 = 5.11
I can see sub 5

EDIT: 3x3x4 FF
Average 1:17.18
1:20.34, (DNF), 1:21.13, 1:10.08, (53.65) = 1:17.18
Average and single PB


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 8, 2010)

YEAH!!!!

times (reset):
15.18, 12.61, 15.69, 14.15, 14.07, 14.82, 15.59, 14.96, 14.02, 14.20, 13.54, 13.85, 14.69

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 12.61
worst time: 15.69

current avg5: 14.02 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 14.02 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 14.39 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 14.39 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 14.46 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 14.41


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 8, 2010)

15.33 A05 with FII cube
15.40 A05 with Dayan Guhong

16.40 A012 w/ FII


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> YEAH!!!!
> best avg12: 14.39 (σ = 0.58)


Yes! my pb avg12 is 0.01 seconds faster than yours!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 8, 2010)

PB 1/5/12



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.60
worst time: 42.71

current avg5: 37.78 (σ = 2.07)
best avg5: 32.91 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 36.56 (σ = 2.94)
best avg12: 36.56 (σ = 2.94)

session avg: 36.56 (σ = 2.94)
session mean: 36.24
35.40, 42.71, 39.13, 38.18, 32.86, 26.60[wide antisune into pll skip], 33.45, 32.42, 40.71, 36.28, 36.35, 40.83


The 26 was fat antisune into PLL skip.

Edit-Broke PB again (AO12)


Spoiler



33.19, 38.42, 38.27, 37.17, 37.46, 32.99, 38.22, 35.23, 44.09, 31.43, 34.42, 33.86=35.92 average


----------



## EricReese (Dec 8, 2010)

what puzzle is that ryan

edit: wow i fail. obviously OH


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 8, 2010)

Megaminx:

Avg of 12: 1:29.58  (8/12 under 1:30, 4/12 between 1:35 and 1:45 :/)
Avg of 5: 1:27.09
Best single: 1:18 52

I only just realised yesterday that I was doing the part after F2L in a bad way, after watching Simon's video of walkthrough solves on youtube :fp
Before I would make an ECE triplet to connect to the F2L then do a another face, which is bad. Now my solves are a bit better and I can sorta lookahead for pieces faster for this stage during my solves.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 8, 2010)

8.51 NL!

L D2 U' B' D' U' L B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B F L2 B F2 D' R2 B L' R' F R' F

y2 R U' R D
U' R' U' R
U2 R U' R'
y2 R U' R' U y L' U L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
F R U R' U' F'
U' y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

45 moves - 5.29 tps

I'm not sure why I did that first y2. This is my best time ever.


----------



## slocuber (Dec 8, 2010)

Statistics for 12-08-2010 21:17:40

Average: 1:34.13
Standard Deviation: 3.65
Best Time: 1:22.50
Worst Time: 1:46.14
Individual Times:
1.	1:33.28	
2.	1:42.25	
3.	1:32.58	
4.	1:36.86	
5.	1:39.91	
6.	1:28.78	
7.	1:31.19	
8.	1:32.38	
9.	1:31.45	
10.	1:32.62	
11.	(1:46.14)	
12.	(1:22.50)	

Megaminx


----------



## EricReese (Dec 8, 2010)

DONE OH PLLS. Dang I hate N perms...

About dang time. Now I need to learn Edge and OLL partiy 4x4 algs before saturday and hopefully as many dot cases as i can


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally some improvement on 3x3 sim 

(6.898) 7.99 (11.264) 8.377 8.459 => *8.275*
(6.898) 7.99 11.264 8.377 8.459 8.928 (16.784) 10.015 9.844 8.71 9.516 8.819 => *9.192*


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 9, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx:
> 
> Avg of 12: 1:29.58  (8/12 under 1:30, 4/12 between 1:35 and 1:45 :/)
> Avg of 5: 1:27.09
> ...


Hmmm...ECE triplets is how I solve. I'll have to take a look tomorrow. What are your approx breakdowns for F2L, up to LL, and LL breakdowns for a 1:30 solve? For 1:40 I'd get about 30-35, 45-50, 20.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 9, 2010)

3x3 Fridrich:

Average of 12: 17.64
1. 16.59 L2 F' B2 R' D' B' F L2 D2 B' U2 L' D' F D U' B2 R D' F' U R U B2 L2 
2. (15.53) B2 F U2 D' R F R2 L' D L F2 L2 F2 L' D' L D F B D U L D U' L2 
3. 17.52 L' D2 U B' L2 B L2 U' D L' B U' D' L' B U F2 U2 L' B R2 D' B' L' R' 
4. 19.33 R2 D2 R' B' F D2 R' D2 B U B' L2 B L B2 D' F U2 F B' U B R F' D 
5. 19.83 D L2 R2 F B' D' R2 B' U' D F U2 L' U L' U2 L D2 F2 R2 D' U' R' U2 F' 
6. 18.95 B F2 R2 F' B L2 D2 R L' F D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B' U' B L U' B2 U2 F' U2 L 
7. (22.08) F' L' U2 F2 D R' L D B2 U B' L2 D' B' R' U' D R2 L B R D R F L' 
8. 16.33 B' D2 B2 U2 B F U2 F U2 D2 L U B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L' F R2 B2 F U 
9. 17.24 D B2 U2 D' L' R D' B2 D L F U R U' F2 R U' L U R' D' B R D2 L2 
10. 17.04 L' U' L U D B' R2 D2 F2 B2 U B' R F2 R2 D' F' U' L2 D' U' R U' B' U' 
11. 17.28 D2 F U L2 B L2 U' D2 F' U' L2 F L B2 D2 B2 L D U L U' R F R F 
12. 16.24 U2 L B' F2 R2 F' B2 R D' F' U L' U2 L F' D' F2 R2 B U' B' U R2 F2 R 

old PB avg12 was 18.20
rest of avg50 was fail though..


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 9, 2010)

New 3x3x3 PB average of 12:18.92
1. 20.12 B' D U B D2 U' L U2 F L' F D' F' R' F2 D2 F2 B D' F' U' F' B R' B' 
2. 17.97 R' L D' R' U R2 B2 L' D B' D' L R2 D2 B L2 D2 B D2 U2 L' F D' F' B 
3. 21.61 L' F2 R U' B U2 F L2 F L2 U2 B' R U R' B' U' B D2 L' D2 R' D' U L 
4. 19.17 B R2 L' F' U L' D2 F2 D2 B' R' L U2 F' D' B' F2 D' F L U' R2 L2 F' L' 
5. 16.59 D2 L R' B D L2 R D2 R D R D' R2 B' D2 F2 R F2 R L U2 L2 D R2 D 
6. (15.54) L' D2 U' L2 U2 L' D' B F L2 U' F D' L2 D2 B' F L R2 D' F' U2 L2 F B' 
7. (24.02) U2 D B2 R' D B R' F D2 B D B' L2 R U' L' U' L' R2 F L' R' F D L2 
8. 17.25 D' L2 F R' F D' L F2 D B2 R F2 B' U R' B D' B2 R2 D' U2 B' L2 R B 
9. 17.59 U B R' L2 B' F' D' R U2 D' R B2 D' L' U2 L' D2 U' F2 B D L' U' L U 
10. 19.79 R' F' L D2 L' U' D R2 F' B' D B D U2 F2 R2 B U B' R F2 R D R2 L' 
11. 20.20 B' R D2 B2 D' R2 L' D' R2 F L' B F D L' D F2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D L' U 
12. 18.91 D F2 R' U2 D' B' L R U' L2 D2 U F2 L D' B2 R' D F2 B2 L' F L U2 D 
I fricken happy


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 9, 2010)

Nonlucky PB Averages 
(have better lucky averages)

3x3:
Average of 5: 13.25
1. (12.50) B2 L2 R' U' F2 L' R B' L2 F' U F B2 U F' B' L' U' L2 B' D F R F D2
2. 12.91 B' U2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 B L' U' R2 F L2 F R2 B' D2 B R' B2 D' L2 B' R2
3. 14.33 U2 L2 F' D L' U2 B' L' D2 U L U2 L' D B D L U2 R' F2 L' U L R D'
4. (14.39) R F' R' U F D U2 R' L' U D R' U B2 L2 D F' B' R' B2 R2 L2 F' B2 D'
5. 12.52 F' D R2 D B R B' U2 L2 R' F' U D2 L U' B F2 U L D L D F2 D' R' 

4x4:
Average of 5: 1:04.58
1. 1:02.18 f L' u r L' F2 L2 f' U2 D2 f' D L R' U' L2 r2 B' F' u' r2 L2 F r' R2 B' r' u' F B2 u r2 U' F' D F2 r B2 f2 D2
2. (1:00.45) u' B L B2 L R' D B' U' u L2 F f' U' f' u' F' r D2 L' D2 u' r2 R' f F2 B' R2 u f' F' B' u2 R2 u2 f D' r' u' f'
3. (1:09.88) f2 L2 u L2 r2 D f D' F U' D' R' F2 L' u2 U B D' R2 f2 U f' L2 U' f2 D r B' F2 U2 r R2 B2 D' U f' F' r' R' B2
4. 1:02.22 f r2 D f' R' U' F U F2 f2 D' U L2 B' L' B2 u U B' u' F2 r' F' r' u2 L B u' f' F U' u' r L2 D' F2 r D' U' F
5. 1:09.33 R r' f2 B r' L U' r2 u' L2 F L' U u' F L' B' u2 U r U f B2 R' r' B f2 r' F' L2 F2 u2 R' f U r2 U2 u' L f'


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2010)

1:31.09, 1:29.72, 1:22.19, (1:35.27), 1:27.83, 1:24.80, 1:33.36, 1:24.58, (1:20.53), 1:29.11, 1:29.97, 1:28.55 = 1:28.12

your move rob

Also a NL 1:18.65 with "super-Jperm" aka Nperm lol. R U2 R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' R' or can be done L R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U' L'


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2010)

OH times with my Lubix GuHong... not sure if PB

best avg12: 18.69 (σ = 1.52)
17.34, 17.92, 20.57, 17.10, (22.30), 16.87, (15.85), 20.60, 19.45, 17.05, 19.40, 20.63


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 9, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> YEAH!!!!
> 
> times (reset):
> 15.18, 12.61, 15.69, 14.15, 14.07, 14.82, 15.59, 14.96, 14.02, 14.20, 13.54, 13.85, 14.69
> ...


 
I still have a sub-14 avg 5, but I need to get a good avg 12 so I can be ahead of you again. Nice solves.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 9, 2010)

F2L.

6.32, 7.29, 5.74, 5.97, 7.69, 6.86, (8.39), 7.00, (5.61), 7.42, 7.91, 6.30 = 6.85 avg12, 6.37 best avg5.

Am at 7.32 avg30 but too lazy to continue


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 9, 2010)

9.04, 9.03, 10.26, 8.86, 9.40, 11.26, 9.23, 9.72, 9.49, 11.63, 9.69, 12.81, 11.56, 10.11, 10.71, 10.58, 9.23, 9.40, 9.47, 10.95, 8.67, 10.23, 8.27, 8.87, 10.26, 9.35, 10.60, 10.56, 13.90+, 8.58, 14.76, 10.45, 9.14, 13.87, 12.09, 12.40, 7.64, 12.03, 11.28, 9.48, 12.72, 9.19, 9.48, 10.39, 9.93, 9.95, 11.32, 12.34+, 8.66, 9.84, 9.62, (7.35), 11.78, 9.43, 7.90, 10.54, 10.28, 9.93, 8.17, 10.29, 13.23, 10.66, 8.10, 10.12, 14.31, 10.33, 10.38, 10.20, (30.82), 9.63, 10.41, 8.93, 10.82, 9.72, 8.30, 10.13, 7.94, 8.39, 12.99, 12.53, 10.11, 8.82, 9.29, 10.35, 8.15, 10.21, 10.40, 9.36, 9.46, 11.54, 9.67, 11.38, 8.04, 9.55, 10.90, 9.18, 11.14, 9.88, 11.67+, 8.89

= 10.22 avg100.
This had like 10 POPs >_>

number of times: 104/104
best time: 7.35
worst time: 30.82

current avg5: 10.31 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 8.80 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 10.18 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 9.46 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 10.25 (σ = 1.47)
best avg100: 10.22 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 10.23 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 10.40

The 7.35 was an AUF-less LL skip  ...



Spoiler



Session average: 10.23
1. 11.23 R2 L2 F' L2 R2 F U L' B2 F2 D2 F D' U2 B2 F R B2 U B2 R2 L2 F' D' F2
2. 9.04 F R' B' L' B' L' U L' F' B2 U D R D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U' F' R2 U' B2 D L'
3. 9.03 B2 R B2 R' L2 U L' B2 U2 D F2 D U' F' L R' F2 B2 D L2 U2 D R' F2 L'
4. 10.26 D' R B L' D F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F' L' B' D2 F' R' L' B2 R' U2 B' U' R
5. 8.86 L' U' B2 L2 F' U B U' D2 F2 L B' U2 L' B' F L' D2 R F2 B R2 B' R2 L
6. 9.40 R L' B' L2 B' D2 B F2 U2 F' L' D B' U' R F B2 D R2 U' L B' L D F2
7. 11.26 U B' R' B U' D2 L B2 F' D2 F' R2 D B D' F2 D2 U2 B D2 B' R F2 B D2
8. 9.23 R2 U' F' D' U' B U2 D F U D' B2 D R2 L2 F D2 R' F2 U L2 U R B U2
9. 9.72 L U' L' F L D R2 B F2 U' L' D F2 D2 L D2 U L2 U' F L2 D2 R2 U' D
10. 9.49 B R2 F B L' R2 F' L2 F R' D' U' B R2 L2 U L F D' L2 B2 R D B' D'
11. 11.63 B2 D R' D2 B' D U2 F R U' F' B L' U2 B' F2 R D L2 F' B' D' U' R2 B
12. 9.69 U' L' R' U' R U' D2 L F D F B R2 D2 F L' U2 D B D L' F R2 B' F2
13. 12.81 F2 R' D U L' D F' D B L2 B2 U F2 L' R D2 F' D2 R U' L' R' D' U' L2
14. 11.56 D U B2 L F L' F D2 R U F' B2 U B' D F U R' F B' R' L B' F D
15. 10.11 F R U2 F' U2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 R' U L R U' B' F' U' F L' U L2 B U' L2
16. 10.71 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' R L' D' B2 L' B U D' B' R2 U' F U' R F R L2 B D2
17. 10.58 L2 B F' R' U' B' D' B F U2 F2 R2 B' L' R' F D U2 L F L2 F2 L2 R' D2
18. 9.23 F' D B' R' B' F2 L' R D' R F D R D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R U' L2
19. 9.40 F B' U R2 U' F B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R' L2 F U D' F2 U B' F D2 R' L F' U2
20. 9.47 B' R2 D L' R' F2 L2 F2 B' L' B R' U D B F2 U2 F2 L D' R' D F2 L' B'
21. 10.95 U B L2 B' F2 U' D L2 D2 F U L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' B' F2 R F
22. 8.67 U' B' R L2 B2 D2 U' F' L' U' R2 D2 F L' R2 B' R2 F' B' R F2 D2 U' L2 D2
23. 10.23 U' R L' B' R' L U2 R' F L F' D' B' L U2 F2 B' L2 F L' U D' L B' R
24. 8.27 U2 D L F2 L B' F2 D2 L U D B2 D B2 L B L' R D2 F' U2 D L' F2 L
25. 8.87 B L2 R D L F L2 F2 L' F' R L' D B U2 L' U D2 F D L U2 R U B
26. 10.26 R' D2 F2 B2 U' L' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R' U' R F2 U2 B' R2 L2 B R' L' F R
27. 9.35 B' U' L2 F B' R2 F B D F2 U B2 D R2 F' B' R' B2 L U2 L' R2 B R2 U'
28. 10.60 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L' F U' L U L F2 U' D' B D U' R B' R' F2 R F' D' F2
29. 10.56 B2 R' L U' D' B U' F2 B' D F' R2 U R2 L2 B' R2 D' F R B' R2 U D' L
30. 13.90+ R2 B U2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 D U2 B U' B' F2 D' U B2 R' D
31. 8.58 D L' D' L U B' F R B L B F D2 F U2 B' D F2 L2 F' L B2 D2 F' D2
32. 14.76 B F R2 F' D B2 F D2 L2 D' B' R2 L' D L2 D' U' R' F2 U' F B2 D' F U2
33. 10.45 B L U2 B' L2 U2 R L' U2 F' U' L' R' D F' U D L D B' U L' R D B'
34. 9.14 B R L F2 R2 D L' B' R2 D2 B' L F2 R B' R' B' R' D' B' R' B' F' U' F2
35. 13.87 L' F' L2 F2 R B' D2 R2 F B' U' F2 D2 F2 U B' R F D' L2 F B U2 D R
36. 12.09 U' D2 R2 D' F R' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' D U2 L U R L U R' D R2 U2 D F2
37. 12.40 L R U R U F R2 B L' B' F2 D2 L2 F R F2 L D' B2 R D' R' B' U2 L'
38. 7.64 D2 B R2 B2 L' B2 F' L' F' R D' L' B' L' U2 L F2 U' R U B2 R' U' R D'
39. 12.03 D' L' D2 L' B' R L2 U' B' U2 L' B2 U2 B L D2 F2 L F2 R L U2 D' R D2
40. 11.28 B F2 D L D' F' D' U2 R2 U' B U' B2 R2 U F' U' F2 U B' U2 R' B' F' R
41. 9.48 L U D2 R2 U F2 D R' U F2 B' L' D B R' B2 U R L U2 L D' L F' L2
42. 12.72 F2 R' B2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 B' R U F2 R' L' D' R2 B' F' L2 R' B2 R' U' B D2
43. 9.19 F' R F2 U2 R F2 U' F' B2 U' L R2 B D2 B2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D F R2 F' D
44. 9.48 F2 D U L2 D U L' U2 F2 R L D L B R2 D R' B2 R' B' R2 D' U2 B F'
45. 10.39 R2 D2 R' U R D' R U2 R L' B' D' B' U2 D' L' R D2 F' L F B2 U B' F'
46. 9.93 R2 D' U R2 U' D' F L U B2 R' U' B' U2 D2 R' B D U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R F
47. 9.95 R U2 B L F2 L' U' F B2 D L2 R2 D F D' B' F' U2 L' U2 L D B' R' F'
48. 11.32 D2 B U' D' F2 D' F2 B2 U F U2 D B2 F' L2 U2 L D2 L B' U R D' L U'
49. 12.34+ U' B' R F' B' R L B D' L U' D' R2 D L' D2 L' B' F D U B2 D2 F2 D2
50. 8.66 D F' D L2 F' L2 R B' F R2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U R L' D2 U R2 B R
51. 9.84 B' F L U2 F' D2 L' D B F L2 F' B2 R U F' B U2 F R U' L D2 B2 U'
52. 9.62 L B U2 D2 L2 F2 B' U' L' U' D' F' R F2 D' L' B2 D' L' U' B2 F2 L D2 U2
53. (7.35) B2 D' L B F' L' U' R' B2 D2 B' F' L' U' B2 R' L F2 L' D2 F' B' U2 D2 F
54. 11.78 L U' R' F2 D L F U2 R2 U R2 B U' D2 L' D2 F' B' R' D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2
55. 9.43 B' D' L' B F' D B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R U' D' B' D2 F' B2 L2 F2 R' B D2 B2 U'
56. 7.90 L2 B' L R2 B2 D' F' D B' R2 B R2 L2 B' U' F U' R2 L F B' D F' D' B2
57. 10.54 D2 B2 L F' R2 D' F' D' L2 B' U' D' F2 U L' B2 L' B U D L' U F U L'
58. 10.28 R' L2 U2 R2 L B' L F2 D L2 F2 R' F' R' D2 R' U L D2 R' B2 D F2 B2 D'
59. 9.93 U L2 U L2 D' R2 D F' L2 D' U2 F' L' F2 R2 U L' F D B2 D2 U2 R B' L2
60. 8.17 D2 R' D' L' F B2 D L' U F2 U F U2 D2 L' B D R2 U F L2 D' U L D2
61. 10.29 D2 F R' D' L' D' R2 D' F2 U F' B' L' F' B U2 D' B L B2 R2 F' D F' D2
62. 13.23 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' D2 F2 U R2 F L' R D2 R B D2 R2 L' D' R2 F2 U2 B L U'
63. 10.66 F L' U B2 L2 B F2 R2 F' D2 L B' D2 B2 R' D2 L U' F2 R L2 U' R' F2 R'
64. 8.10 D' B' R D' U' B2 U R' B2 U' D F R' F2 B' R2 L2 U R B R' F B' U R2
65. 10.12 B2 R' D R2 F D F' B2 D U' R F L U' R2 D U' L' R' B U D B F2 L
66. 14.31 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B' U L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L B R L B L2 R B2 D' R' F' L'
67. 10.33 B2 U2 R' F D F L' R2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 U' F B' L U2 B' F R' F2 B2 R2 B
68. 10.38 D2 L U2 F' R2 B' U' L' F L B2 F2 U2 R' L F' D2 L2 R2 F2 R F2 D U L2
69. 10.20 L2 D' L' F B' U2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 D L D' R2 B' F2 D F2 D2
70. (30.82) F' L' B2 R2 F B U2 F2 R' D' F' B2 R2 F U F' U' F B D L' F' R U' F2
71. 9.63 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 L' D F2 R' L' D L R U2 F R B2 F' U' F D' F2 L2
72. 10.41 F R2 U R' U L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U R2 F' B2 D B2 R' D' R B2 F' U L' D' F
73. 8.93 R F' B' R' D2 B' U' D' L' B2 U D R2 F D2 B L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 D
74. 10.82 D R F2 R2 D U' F2 U2 B R F' B2 R F' U L2 F2 L2 R2 B' L B' L2 R' B'
75. 9.72 F U R L2 D2 F' L2 D F' R F2 R' L' B2 R2 L2 F L R B2 R2 U2 R D U2
76. 8.30 U2 L2 D2 L F' L R2 B' U D2 B2 U2 L U D2 B L F2 L' R' B2 F D' F' U
77. 10.13 F' D' R2 B' U B' L' B F' D B2 D' R' B' D U R2 U' R U B2 D' L2 D R'
78. 7.94 D' L2 B D2 F' B' L' B2 L F2 U R D2 B R' B R2 L D L' D B' D B F'
79. 8.39 R2 D2 U2 F' U F' R' D2 R2 F R B D U B R2 D L' B2 F D U' R2 L' D
80. 12.99 L' D2 L' U2 L R2 D U' F2 R2 U F2 D R' L' F2 R2 U' F D2 B' U2 R' D L'
81. 12.53 L F2 R' L U D R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' F L2 U F R U' B2 L B2 L U' F R2
82. 10.11 D2 U' B L B' L2 U' B' R2 F' D R2 D L' U2 D2 F' U2 F U' D' B F' U2 R2
83. 8.82 R D L' R2 B2 U R' U F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L' R' U2 D L2 R D' U2 F2 R U'
84. 9.29 R2 B2 R' F2 B' R U2 D R F2 B U2 L R2 F2 U2 F' R L' D' R U2 D R B'
85. 10.35 B' F' L' R' F' U2 R' U2 R' B R' L2 D' B2 F R2 D' R' L' B2 F' R B R2 L2
86. 8.15 U2 L U' B' R B' F' D R U' L' U' L' R2 F2 D' L2 R' B' D' R L U L F
87. 10.21 L' D' U F2 B2 D U' B2 D2 R' L D L D' L2 B D F D F' R2 B' D' U L2
88. 10.40 D' F L' B R2 U F2 R2 B R' L' B' R F2 D2 U2 B2 U' R B2 U F U2 D B
89. 9.36 F' D' U' F B2 R L2 D' L B2 L2 B' F R L2 D' F' L F2 R B' U' R2 U' B2
90. 9.46 L' R' D' R' L2 U L' B' D2 R2 F2 L R D' U' L2 B' L U2 R F2 R' L F2 U2
91. 11.54 U2 D2 B D' B' L B' U2 F' D U2 F2 B U2 R' F B R F' R2 L' B L' R2 U'
92. 9.67 F R L' D R2 B2 D' R F' L F D B F2 L2 U2 D' L D' U R U2 B R2 F
93. 11.38 U F R' U2 F2 B' D' L B R2 F L U' L' F' D' B F2 U D2 F R2 L D' F
94. 8.04 B' F U2 B F2 L2 U L2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 L D F2 D2 L' D' R' B2 L R D2 U
95. 9.55 U' F2 B2 L U' D2 L2 U' L U2 D' R L D2 R2 U' F' U2 F' D U' B' F2 U' F2
96. 10.90 R2 U F2 L U' F2 D2 L B D F B' L2 B' D2 B' U R F L' F' R2 U2 B2 L
97. 9.18 D2 U' R U' L2 B D' R' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R' F' U F2 R' F' B' D2 U L2 B L'
98. 11.14 B' L' F R' L' U2 D2 B2 L2 B F D2 F' L' U' D2 B U2 D2 R B' R' F' R' B
99. 9.88 F2 R F' B2 R2 B R L' D R F' L' B2 U' L B U2 F2 L R U D R B R2
100. 11.67+ U R' D L' U2 B F L' F2 B D2 B U' D2 F2 U L U2 L D' F' R' B' R' D
101. 8.89 U2 L' B' D' R' B' U2 D2 B' F2 R' F U' L' B2 R B2 D' B D R2 U2 R' L B'
102. 10.46 U' F U D2 B2 U2 R' L' U B' U B2 U2 R L U' L' B2 L2 B R' U' F2 D R'
103. 9.58 L' U D L' R2 U' R2 F R' B' F2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 D' B D B2 D' L' D2 R
104. 10.88 D L B R' B L' U2 B U R L2 F' B2 R' F B2 D' R2 U' L' D2 U2 R F' R2



EDIT: Can anyone calculate the best avg50 for me? :3


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 9, 2010)

(8.84), (12.07), 9.07, 11.08, 9.70 = 9.95

I think that's my 3rd 9.95 average of 5  I haven't been practising at all, so this was a nice surprise. All non-lucky  Also, this was part of a 10.61 average of 12.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 10, 2010)

2x2 avg12:

Average: 5.64
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 3.69
Worst Time: 8.53+
Individual Times:
1. 5.96 U2 R U' R U2 F2 U' F U'
2. (3.69) U' R' U' F U' F' U2 F2
3. 7.30 U F U F U' R2 U' F2 U'
4. 5.94 R F' U F2 R U2 R U2 R'
5. 6.31 R' F U' R U' R' U R2 F' R
6. (8.53+) U R' F R' F2 R' U' F' R
7. 6.21 U R2 U' R' U F2 R' F'
8. 5.55 F' U' R2 U F' R2 U R2 U
9. 4.40 R2 F R2 F U' F U' F U2
10. 3.83 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U2 F2 U'
11. 5.65 R U R' F' U' F U R'
12. 5.27 U' R U R' U F' R2 F'

I got this average after doing 24 solves, the first avg12 in the group of solves was 7.00, but I decided to roll it. When I got this average, I tried rolling it, but after 11 solves, I gave up.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 10, 2010)

3x3 Fridrich:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.31
worst time: 23.67

current avg5: 21.74 (σ = 0.81)
best avg5: 17.22 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 19.63 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 17.91 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 18.86 (σ = 1.88)

first ever sub-19 avg50 
failed at the end though..as you can tell by current avg5..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ran 100 minutes without stopping, finished 10 miles.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 10, 2010)

Master Magic avg 5 PB:
3.72, (3.63), (4.21), 3.69, 3.91 = 3.77
I suck, but this is still sub-OcR.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2010)

uhh wat...PB full step with yellow cross 

7.00 U' F2 B U2 D' L U F2 B D' F2 B L' U2 L U' D' L' B2 F L R' B F U 
(Cross on D)

R' F L F'
R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
U' L' U' L
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'

R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'

51 moves = 7.2857 tps
High move count LL giving me high tps :3


----------



## irontwig (Dec 10, 2010)

Shame you didn't get the F2L on R instead.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 10, 2010)

Holy...

6.69 D2 R2 B F D2 U L D U B' F2 L U2 L R' B F' R D2 L F2 L2 R2 B U2
x2 R' D' R2 D' R'
L U L'
U' L' U L R' U' R
y' R U' R'
21 move LL

I knew the last layer was either a PLL skip or a J perm. With the skip this would've been even more insane.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2010)

Average of 12: 18.27
1. 19.76 L F2 L' F L' U D' L U B' U' F2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F B2 D R F' R2 B' L
2. 16.81 R F' R' D L2 F2 U' F' B R2 L2 B D' U' F' R2 B F' L2 U2 F R2 L2 F' R
3. 16.54 F B' R D R F' R B R' B R2 B' F2 D' F' D F2 L2 B R F L' D' L2 U2
4. (24.04) F D U2 R2 F2 D' L D U B F2 R L F' U' F2 U' D R B D R2 B2 F D'
5. 17.66 D2 R' B' R' U' L' U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 U R' D' L D' F2 U' D2 F2 U L' R2 U
6. 19.55 U2 F' L2 D2 U R' F U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 B' D F B2 R U D R2 F U2
7. 16.77 F D2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 D2 L' B' D U' R F2 D2 L2 B F' L2 B' U2 L B2 L F
8. 16.76 U R' B' D U2 L F2 L U' R' F2 B R2 U2 B' L' B2 L U F2 D L R2 D' F'
9. 17.63 B F R2 L' B R D U R L' B2 R B D2 L' B D' R2 D' F' R B' D' L' D'
10. 20.43 U2 F D' F' U L R2 F' B R D2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 R L D' L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2
11. 20.75 R B2 F2 L' R D' L2 F R' D B' L2 D R' L U D B' L F B R' F' B' R2
12. (14.21) D' B' F2 D' L R U' B U R2 F L2 F' B D2 R' U L2 B' U L B2 F2 L' U2 

OH  14.21 was CLL ELL :tu


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 10, 2010)

16.30, 16.86, (13.50), 13.59, (21.05) = 15.58

dude wat

(2H 3x3)


----------



## porkynator (Dec 10, 2010)

PB avg5: 23: 15.29 15.05 14.51 (23.87) (14.19) = 14.95 
all non-lucky, little mistake during f2l on that 23...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 10, 2010)

6.19, 6.52, 6.94, 7.13, (5.82), 6.18, 7.01, (7.20), 6.63, 6.67, 6.40, 6.52 = 6.62


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 10, 2010)

First ever BLD solve classic pochman
woot!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 11, 2010)

AWESOME!

Statistics for 12-11-2010 11:24:58

Average of 12: 14.64
Average of 5: 13.84

Cubes Solved: 32/32
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.13
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 13.08
Worst Time: 17.49
Individual Times:
1.	13.86	D2 U2 L F D U' L R2 F U2 B2 L D L2 R' U B2 F' R D U2 B2 D L' R'
2.	14.27	R' D2 U R2 D F R B' F L B2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L' D B' L' U L2 R2 B' U2
3.	15.67	R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F R2 U2 L' R2 F D2 R2 U R U2 B' D R' D2 U2 R2
4.	14.32	B2 F D2 F D' F2 R' F2 R2 F' D2 F D B' F L2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B' U2 F' U2
5.	16.52	B F2 D2 L' F R2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B F2 L D U R2 B2 U R2
6.	17.44	B2 R' D2 U' R U2 F' L2 F' U' F L' R2 U2 L' B U2 F D B' F2 D2 L2 U2 F'
7.	15.75	B2 F U' L' U' R' B' F L2 B F' D U' L2 U2 F' R' D2 U B' F2 D U' B2 F'
8.	14.07	R' B F' L D R' U' L2 B2 F L2 F' L R D R2 F2 R' U2 B F L' D' U' B2
9.	17.49	B L2 D U2 B2 F U B' L2 D' U2 R' D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B F L' R2 D F' R B2
10.	13.24	U2 B' F L2 D' U2 B' R D' U2 L2 B F' D U2 B' F L' R D F' D R D' R2
11.	16.59	D U' B' R2 D' B2 F R' U2 R U' L2 B' L' D2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' R2 U' B' F2 L'
12.	14.22	L' U' B2 F D2 U2 F2 U' R D2 U F2 D2 U B L R B2 F2 L' D2 L' R2 B F
13.	16.89	B D2 F2 D U B' U2 R' F2 R' F D' B' R2 B F D2 R D B D B2 R' F2 R'
14.	13.08	D2 U' B2 R F D2 U2 F R D' B' U2 B' D2 F U' L F' D R F L2 R U2 B2
15.	13.51	F2 L' R2 D L' F2 L D2 U' R' B2 D2 B2 D' U B2 L R F2 R2 D2 U' L' B2 D
16.	14.66	F U2 B F L2 R2 F2 U L' R' D' B U2 L2 R' U2 L U L R2 D U2 F2 U F'
17.	16.88	F U F' L R2 D' U2 B2 R' U B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B' D2 F L2 U' B2 R' F' L'
18.	15.81	L R2 F' U F D' B2 L2 R' F' L2 B' D B2 F D2 U' L' R2 U2 F' L' R2 D U
19.	16.41	D L D R D U2 R2 D' F' D' F' U' B' L' B U L' F D2 B2 F2 L2 R B F2
20.	14.02	D' F R' D B F2 U R' D' U' F2 D U' L' R' B2 R' F R U2 L' R2 F' D2 U2
21.	13.90	R' F2 L2 R D' L' B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L B F2 L' R' B' D' L' U B2 U' L R2
22.	13.12	B2 U L R B' U' R' F2 R2 B2 F2 L' R B F2 D B' D' U' B2 L' D U2 R' B2
23.	16.06	L2 B L2 R D2 R D2 L R2 U R2 F D2 U' L2 R' B' R2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 L R
24.	13.60	B F2 L B' D U2 L B' D' U2 R U R2 D2 U2 L' R B2 U' F2 D2 U R D' F2
25.	17.44	L B D' U' L' R D2 F2 L' B' L' B F D' U2 B D U L' R D2 U' B F' R'
26.	13.65	D' U L2 R D R2 B2 D R2 B' F2 R2 B D' R2 D2 U2 L2 R D' F U' L2 R' F'
27.	14.13	B U2 L2 R U' R2 B2 D' L' R2 U F2 D B F R' B D' B D' F' D2 U' L' R2
28.	14.44	D2 L' B F2 L B2 L' R2 B2 D' U L R2 D2 U2 F2 D' U' L' R2 B F2 D' U' L'
29.	16.42	F2 R2 D2 B F' D U2 L B F2 L' R2 U F L2 R D2 L B' U' R' D U2 B F2
30.	15.36	F2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 U B2 F L' D U B2 F' L R F' D L' F' D' L' R D B'
31.	14.83	B' D2 L' R2 D2 B F D2 L' R' B F D' F2 D2 R2 D2 B L D' U2 R U2 B' F'
32.	16.59	L2 D2 U2 B2 F D' U B R2 B' F L' R F U B2 D' U' F2 U L' R' D2 U B2


----------



## d521yts (Dec 11, 2010)

Got my first Sub-20 Solve!
New PB
18.90
U B F2 L2 D2 L' D2 U' B2 F2 R U' L' F' U L' D L B' L2 R' D2 U B2 F


----------



## d521yts (Dec 11, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Congratulation, and it's "sub".


 
oops typo, fixed, and thanks.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 6.19, 6.52, 6.94, 7.13, (5.82), 6.18, 7.01, (7.20), 6.63, 6.67, 6.40, 6.52 = 6.62


 
hey man, back off


----------



## EricReese (Dec 11, 2010)

Average of 12: 1:25.00
1. (1:04.86)
2. 1:17.46
3. 1:23.67
4. 1:24.39
5. 1:08.76
6. 1:27.66
7. 1:16.13
8. 1:35.65
9. 1:25.02
10. (1:44.95)
11. 1:34.84
12. 1:36.44


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 11, 2010)

32.03, 33.95, 40.88, 29.17, 32.12, 36.91, 34.47, 39.81, 30.22, 36.19, 35.29, 33.03
34.40 AO12
32.70 AO5

part of a ao25 session.

Edit-
Average of 12: 7.10
1. (4.95) U' R U' F R U' R' F U' 
2. 7.83 U R F2 R' F U F R2 
3. (9.33) F' R2 U F' R2 F2 U' F' U2 
4. 7.22 U' R2 F2 R U' R2 F R' F2 
5. 7.04 U' F2 R2 F R U' R U' 
6. 6.14 F2 R U2 R' U2 R F R' U' 
7. 7.15 F U' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U2 
8. 7.86 U2 F' U' F R' F R' U2 F2 
9. 6.50 F' U F2 U' R2 U F' R2 U' 
10. 7.14 F' U F' U R' F2 R U 
11. 7.16 F2 R' F R' U' R2 U' F2 R2 
12. 6.98 F' U2 F' R2 U' F' R' U' R'


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 6.19, 6.52, 6.94, 7.13, (5.82), 6.18, 7.01, (7.20), 6.63, 6.67, 6.40, 6.52 = 6.62


 Oh wow. That blows me away


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 11, 2010)

De-stickered my 4x4 in 7:14.78 

Edit:
44.75 avg 100 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 31.21
worst time: 1:03.53

current mean of 3: 45.39 (σ = 1.50)
best mean of 3: 36.70 (σ = 3.95)

current avg5: 44.29 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 38.78 (σ = 1.19) 31 -> 42

current avg12: 43.13 (σ = 2.97)
best avg12: *41.08* (σ = 3.05)

current avg100: 44.75 (σ = 5.22)
best avg100: 44.75 (σ = 5.22)

session avg: 44.75 (σ = 5.22)
session mean: 44.80



Spoiler



41.97, 43.64, 53.25, 45.54, 56.29, 48.26, 54.46, 44.30, 44.57, 48.73, 41.89, 52.13, 48.69, 46.19, 43.44, 46.55, 52.56, 44.27, 40.81, 49.60, 48.82, 37.73, 38.88, 51.61, 35.43, 46.05, 46.37, 48.74, 43.39, 52.55, 36.53, 40.72, 51.68, 40.84, 1:03.53, 34.47, 41.88, 49.54, 48.50, 44.78, 42.82, 47.24, 41.12, 43.92, 49.13, 50.33, 36.24, 41.24, 43.95, 40.40, 47.98, 51.63, 37.86, 43.91, 34.32, 46.28, 50.28, 41.47, 44.54, 33.24, 43.29, 35.40, 52.53, 43.74, 43.43, 44.53, 52.97, 53.26, 42.31, 49.93, 43.90, 43.56, 45.59, 43.19, 42.08, 40.55, 43.92, 41.37, 56.71, 49.01, 42.24, 43.93, 44.50, 42.01, 43.03, *31.21, 40.33, 38.56, 37.44, 42.25, 38.13, 45.16, 58.21, 43.23, 44.72, 44.23, 36.79*, 47.51, 44.20, 44.45


PB everything haha


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Dec 11, 2010)

Broke my 3x3 PB! It is now 6.30 INSANE F2L and OLL skip. Check it out. 
Scramble: R F' L' D' B' D2 L2 F' D' L2 B U2 B L2 D2 F2 U' L U' R D2 B2 R F' D

z2 y U' L B U2 L F' 
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 R' U R
U2 L U' L'
U2 T PERM U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 11, 2010)

3x3:
9.99 avg50 lol
10.13 avg100.
Getting closer.
I want to be able to say that I'm consistently sub-10 :3

Best avg5 was 8.76 and best avg12 9.51.
6 sub-8 singles :tu. One was PLL skip and one OLL skip. Best time, though, was non-lucky 

All times and scrambles:


Spoiler



Average: 10.13
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 7.16
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	7.95	D' L2 D U2 B L F' U F' L' B' F R' F2 L' R B2 U L R' D2 U2 B F L'
2.	8.94	B2 R' B' L2 B D2 L R D F' R' B U' L' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 L' R2 U' L' R D2
3.	10.81	L D U' R B2 D2 R B2 F D2 U2 B' D U2 B' L R D2 U L D2 B2 F L2 R'
4.	9.11	D2 U L' D B L F R' B2 L' R' B2 U2 R D L' F L2 F2 U2 B R' D2 B' L
5.	8.22	D2 B2 D' U2 L' R2 B' F' R2 F' L D' L2 U2 B' F2 U' B' D' B F' L' B2 L2 R2
6.	11.95	B F D U F' D U L2 R' B' U2 L2 U2 B' F L' R D F D U L2 R' U' L'
7.	(7.16)	D2 U2 L B' U' L' B' F D' U F R2 F' L' R U B' F' D' L R2 U B' L' R'
8.	11.23	D2 U2 F' L R B R F' D' B F2 D R D U2 L2 F' D2 U L R2 F2 U' R U2
9.	9.95	F2 D2 U' B F' R' B' F' L2 R B2 F D B2 F' D B' F' U' L2 B' R' U' F' D'
10.	12.20	F L' F D B D' L' B' F D U' B F L2 B' F' L2 U' F2 R' U2 B2 F D2 B2
11.	11.38	F D2 F2 D2 F' U' L' F D' U' L' R2 B' L2 R B D' F' R' B2 F2 L D2 R' B2
12.	9.50	D2 L D2 U2 L2 R F2 L' D L2 D U R B L' B F D' U' B D F' U' L' R
13.	9.95	U' B' L2 R' D' B U' L' B U F' U B' U2 B' F L R D B' U F U' L U2
14.	11.36	D2 U L R F' R' B' F' U' B2 F D2 U B' D' F' D B2 F D' B U' L U2 F'
15.	9.72	L R D' B D' U2 L D' R D2 B2 F R2 F2 D R B' F2 D' U2 L' R B' L' R
16.	11.77	D U2 B' F' D' B' L R B2 R2 U' B D U' R' F U' L2 R' B F L' R' U2 B'
17.	10.23	U' R D B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D F' U' B F' L R2 D U B' F' U B F2 L' R F'
18.	8.86	L2 D2 U L R' D U' B2 R2 B R' B F L B F' L' R F' D' U2 B F L2 F
19.	10.72	L2 R2 D' U' R F L R' D' U' L2 B L' B2 F2 D U' B L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R2
20.	10.20	D U' R B R2 U2 L R' B' F D' U2 B2 F' R' B2 D2 B F L B2 F2 R D2 L2
21.	10.58	F2 L' B D2 U2 B2 F' R B L2 D L' D L' R2 D' R2 F R2 B F2 U B F' R
22.	9.09	B2 D2 U' B F' R' B2 R2 B2 F' U' B2 F2 D' U B' F R2 B' U' B' L R2 B2 F'
23.	7.95	L2 B2 L' R2 F L' R' U' B' F' D2 R2 D B R D' L2 B2 F' R F L2 F D2 L'
24.	11.97	B F' U F2 R' D U B D2 U L2 R2 B R' B' R2 B F2 D2 L2 R U2 L' R2 B'
25.	8.97	L2 R D2 U L B2 L B' F D2 L2 R2 B L R2 U2 F' R' F2 L' R2 B' L' B L'
26.	11.08	L B U L' R' B' F' D U' B' F L2 U B' D L D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' U
27.	8.08	L2 D' L' R2 B F L' U2 B2 F U2 B' F' L D2 B D' R U2 B F2 L D2 U2 R
28.	9.74	L B2 F' D' L U L' R F L' B2 F' R B F' U L' R' D2 L D' L2 U B2 L
29.	13.92	B2 D' U2 L' R2 B' U' R' B2 L' D2 U B2 L D B' F' L2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2
30.	9.58	F D2 B2 D' R' B' F L' U2 L B' L' R2 B2 D R' B F' R' D2 B F2 U L U2
31.	9.59	D2 U' B' F R B L2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 F' L B D2 B2 U' L' D2 B' F' R' D
32.	10.44	R2 B' U2 R' B' U F D' U2 L R D' L2 R B2 L' R B' L2 B' F' R' D U L
33.	9.52	D2 B L' R2 U F2 U2 B' F R' F2 U' R B F L F L' R F' U' R2 D' U R2
34.	10.27	B' R B2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 U L F2 U2 F' D U L R2 B2 F R B D B L2 B'
35.	12.03	R D' U' L D2 U B F' D R2 D2 U' R' D' U' L2 R U R2 B' R U2 F2 L2 B
36.	10.16	D' B2 U L' R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 D' U' B F' L2 R' B U2 B' F' L2 R' F2 U
37.	10.94	B2 D U L2 D2 U' F2 D U2 R2 D2 B D' F' L' R' D B' U L B2 D' U2 B U
38.	9.72	L2 R F' L' R F' R' B F' L R' D2 U' L D U' R2 B2 U2 F L2 R D U B2
39.	12.48	L D B U R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' L2 B L2 B2 L U B' F' D2 B2 F2 R' U R'
40.	10.08	D U' B2 F R' B2 F' L' R2 D2 L R' D2 L2 F U B F R B2 F D' U' B' F
41.	9.80	F2 U2 L2 U L2 R B2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 L' R' B' F D U2 B' F L2 D F' D' R'
42.	9.44	D' B2 F2 L' R' F' D U2 L R' B' F L D' U' B' R2 D U2 B2 L R F2 L R2
43.	9.83	U2 L2 R2 U' L R B2 F R2 B D L D B L2 F' R B' F L2 D U F' U L'
44.	8.98	F2 L R2 B2 D2 R' B' F L R D L' R B R B' F L R' F2 U B R2 U2 B2
45.	9.14	U2 B2 D2 U F' U' B2 R' D U2 B' L' R' D' U' L2 D2 B2 D' U' F' L' F' L2 D
46.	9.72	B' F L' R2 B' R U2 F' R' D L' B' R' D B2 L2 B2 F R B' F2 L' R U' L
47.	9.02	U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U' B2 F' U B' F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F' D' B F' L' R2 B2 R
48.	9.86	B' F R2 D2 U R' B' D2 U' B2 L' F R2 D' U' F L D2 B2 F D B' F' L' F2
49.	10.20	U2 R B2 F D U' R B2 F2 R' D U2 L' D L' U' F D' R2 U2 B' F' U2 R' F'
50.	7.20	D' L' B2 L2 R U2 B R' F2 U' B' D2 U R2 D' U' L' R F2 D' U2 F U' L' F2	PLL skip (no AUF)
51.	10.58	L' R2 D B' F2 U' R D2 L' R' D2 L' U L D' R2 B' F' D2 L' D2 R' D2 U' L
52.	9.12	F2 D L2 R D' U' L2 R2 D U2 L U2 F2 L2 D L R' B2 F' D U' L' R2 U2 R'
53.	9.97	U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' F2 L2 R' F2 D U F' L2 D F' R' D2 U F2 D' L2 R B F2
54.	10.52	B2 F' L R U' R2 U F L' F L U2 R' D2 F2 L D L2 R' U L' R B' F L'
55.	10.34	B L U2 F U B' D2 L D2 L2 R2 B F R B' F L B' D B2 D2 R2 D U2 B
56.	11.59	D L' R' B2 F2 D U R2 U2 L' B2 F R2 B F R2 U F2 D2 U R2 D2 U B F2
57.	10.47	B' R2 F2 R' F' D B D' U' L2 R' U' L2 D2 L R D' R2 U F2 L R' D2 F' U2
58.	10.02	B2 D U' B R2 F2 L D' U2 R D' R U B D L2 D L' B' F' L U B' F' U
59.	9.08	D U' L R2 D U2 B' F L2 U' R2 U' L' F2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' R F L2 R2 U'
60.	10.45	D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U L2 U' F' U F R2 U2 B L U2 B D U' B' L2 R D' F
61.	10.17	L F2 D2 B2 L' F R' F' L' U2 L B F2 D2 U' L' B F U2 L R2 B' F D2 U2
62.	10.38	B L2 D U' L R D' U2 B2 F L2 R' D' U' L' R2 D L' D' B2 F U' B R B
63.	10.64	L R' D' B2 U' R' D2 U L R' D2 B2 F R2 F' R' U' F2 U2 R B R D2 B' F'
64.	10.95+	D2 B' F' D2 U L' R' D L R2 D' B2 F' L' D L U' B L R F' D U' L2 U'
65.	7.70	D F2 L' R2 B' L' R2 D U' F' D2 L2 R2 B' F D L' F2 D2 F' L' R D2 L2 D'	OLL skip
66.	13.24	B2 U2 R F' D U2 L2 R F' D2 F' U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L R D U' F R U2 F D'
67.	9.53	L2 R F2 L R' D' U F' U2 B' D2 L R' B F2 D' F D R B2 F L' F D' F
68.	9.34	U R' B2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 U' F L' D' U' F U' F2 R B L2 R D2 U B' R2
69.	9.02	R B2 D' U R F' U2 F2 U2 B2 L D' U L R' F L2 R' B' F' R' D2 L R' D2
70.	9.36	L R' D' U B' D B2 D' U2 B2 F D U' B2 F2 D U L R D U B F2 U' L2
71.	11.03	L2 D' U' L' U2 L B2 F D2 U F2 L R U' L' R2 B F2 L R' D U2 L' D2 U2
72.	9.66	U2 B' U' B2 L2 D U F L F' R2 U2 R B2 F L B2 F2 U2 L D' R' B2 L2 R'
73.	9.81	D R2 B F2 R D2 L' B' R D B2 F2 D L2 R' D L2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 F'
74.	11.20	R B2 D2 U' B' F D2 U2 R' D L F D' U2 B' D' U' R B F2 D2 U2 F L2 U2
75.	12.91	B' F2 D' L2 R2 B' L R' F' R2 U L R2 D U' F' L' R B2 D' B F2 D U' L2
76.	(DNF)	L2 R U F2 D' U2 L F' D' B2 F L' D2 R' U2 R' F' L2 R B2 R U' L D' U'
77.	10.30	D2 U2 B2 F U F D F2 D' L2 B2 L D2 U B L2 R' F2 L' R2 F U' B' F L2
78.	10.52	B2 F U L' R2 U B' L2 R2 F L R' U2 L D2 R2 U' L R' B F L R U' L
79.	10.50	L2 F2 D' U' L R' F' R' D2 U2 L2 D U2 R' B' R' D2 B' U L R F' L D2 U2
80.	7.34	B2 U R U' B F D2 U' L' R' D' B' F2 D2 L2 F U2 B2 F U' B2 F D2 U L'
81.	9.81	L U L' B2 L B' U2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 L U B' F' L2 U B' U2 L R2 B F'
82.	11.00	D' U' B' F' L U' L D2 U' L R' F L' F L' B2 U L' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 L
83.	8.55	R D' B F2 D' U L2 B' F L' F D U L2 B' U' R U2 B L' R2 D U2 R' D
84.	8.30	B U' B' D2 L B F' L' R2 D' U2 L' B2 R2 D' L' F' D2 F L R' D U' B' F'
85.	11.20	D U' B F' L D2 U' L2 R D2 L' R' D' F2 U2 L R' D U B' F U' L' R' F'
86.	9.83	F' U' L F' L2 R B' D2 U' B2 F L R D2 R' B L' B' F2 D' U2 F' D' U L2
87.	10.72	D' U2 B' D U2 L R2 U2 B L B2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B' F R D R' U' L2 F2
88.	10.08	B F2 L2 R' B U' F2 D2 U B D' F L F2 D2 U' B D B' F' U2 B D2 U' B'
89.	10.61	L R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L' R' B2 F U' B2 U B' U2 B2 F' L' F L F2 L'
90.	10.30	D' U B F R2 U' L' R B L R2 U F U B' L D U L2 R B F L2 D R
91.	10.38	R' B F L' B2 F' L D2 U B D F' L R' U' L' R' F' D B' F R' B2 F2 U
92.	10.45+	B2 F2 L B L R' D2 U L' U L R2 D' L R U' B2 D B F' L2 R' D2 R2 D2
93.	9.77	R' B2 U' R' B' L B2 L2 B' D2 U2 R D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R B' L2 R U2 F' L R2
94.	9.61	L R' D2 U' F2 L' R D2 R B' F2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 B F' R' B L2 B2 F2 D2 L'
95.	10.69	R U2 B D' L R' U2 B' F R B' F' R' B' D U2 L D2 L2 R2 F' R F R2 D
96.	9.44	U L B F2 R' D' U2 B' F' L' F2 D B D L' D2 U2 L D' F2 R D' U2 L2 R'
97.	9.53	F U L R D' L' R' D' U2 F2 D' U' B' U' B F' L B D U B2 U' L2 R B'
98.	12.83	U2 B2 F2 D' U R U F' L R2 D' U' L' R2 D F' D2 U F' R2 D' U' R' B2 U'
99.	10.97	L2 U2 B2 F L' B' F2 D' R2 B' R D2 U2 B' F2 L2 D R D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2
100.	9.17	B' L' R B L' D R F' U F' R U2 R2 D R' D2 U B2 D' B2 L' R2 B F2 D2


----------



## plechoss (Dec 11, 2010)

(9.99), 8.62, 6.86, 7.10, (5.68) = 7.53 
3x3 on jflysim  failed to roll


----------



## Shortey (Dec 11, 2010)

Scramble: B2 F L R B L2 B D U F2 L R' B F' D2 U2 L B D' B' F L R2 D U2
Solution: D B D' L F' D R' L2 B' U' B U' B' U' R U'R2 U R U2 B L' B' L y2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F'

X-cross: D B D' L F' D R' L2 B' (9)
F2L: U' B U' B' U' R U'R2 U R U2 B L' B' L (15)
PLL: y2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' (13)
1 move cancel = 36 moves


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Scramble: B2 F L R B L2 B D U F2 L R' B F' D2 U2 L B D' B' F L R2 D U2
> Solution: D B D' L F' D R' L2 B' U' B U' B' U' R U'R2 U R U2 B L' B' L y2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F'
> 
> X-cross: D B D' L F' D R' L2 B' (9)
> ...


 
Do you use that y perm in speedsolves?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 11, 2010)

HELL NO!

I learnt it from one of Erik's comments on his new Y-Perm video.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

Shortey said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> I learnt it from one of Erik's comments on his new Y-Perm video.


 
Ah FMC low move count.
So which Y perm do you use?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 11, 2010)

The FRU-one of course.


----------



## Toad (Dec 11, 2010)

What on earth just happened?! Non-lucky.

Average: 11.87
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 10.34
Worst Time: 15.25
Individual Times:
1.	13.59	F' R2 B R2 B' L' R2 D L' B2 F U2 L' U R B2 U2 R2 B' D R' F R U2 B'
2.	11.63	L' F L B' F2 L' R' U B2 L2 D2 U R D' R D B2 F D' B' L' R F D' B'
3.	(15.25)	U R B F' L B2 D U B F' L R2 B' F U B2 F2 L' R' D' R' D' B F2 D2
4.	10.40	D' U' B2 F2 R' B U' B F D U B R2 B' F' U2 R D U2 L' R2 D2 U B D2
5.	(10.34)	U L2 R' D U' L R2 D2 U2 L' F' L' R' U F L2 F D2 U L R2 B' U' F2 D'


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2010)

R2 U' R' U R U' y' r' U' R U' R' U' L U (14)
ftw


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2010)

1:08.xx official Orangina single


----------



## EricReese (Dec 12, 2010)

1:38 Official Orangina single. Ao12 coming soon


----------



## Diniz (Dec 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> R2 U' R' U R U' y' r' U' R U' R' U' L U (14)
> ftw


Ooo really nice, easily sub1.5, but i cant really execute that way, i do:
R2 U' R' U R U' y' x' L' U' R U' R' U' L U


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 12, 2010)

13.84, 15.94, 16.03, 14.13, 14.43, 14.68, 15.86, 13.72, 16.46, 15.02, 14.56, 15.21
current avg12: 14.97 
Only my second sub 15 average. (14.7x was my last one)


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 12, 2010)

4x4:

1:28.55, 1:19.75, 1:19.71, 1:23.83, 1:28.33, 1:34.43, (1:35.73), 1:28.40, (1:12.80), 1:33.33, 1:18.10, 1:17.69= *1:25.21*

underlined is 1:21.40 avg5


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought of something to put in my signature.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I thought of something to put in my signature.


 
woah, that was odd. I wonder if the person was serious...


----------



## pappas (Dec 12, 2010)

Dedicated today mainly to cubing because I wasn't doing anything and I got a 7.83 3x3 single with pll skip, 3:23 bld solve and 1:21 5x5 single.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Dedicated today mainly to cubing *because I wasn't doing anything* and I got a 7.83 3x3 single with pll skip, 3:23 bld solve and 1:21 5x5 single.



Cubing doesn't count as something? . *Those* times are amazing, I didn't know you were that fast at 5x5 and another 3 min 3BLD shows the other one wasn't just a very good solve. :tu


----------



## pappas (Dec 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Cubing doesn't count as something? . *Those* times are amazing, I didn't know you were that fast at 5x5 and another 3 min 3BLD shows the other one wasn't just a very good solve. :tu


 
Nah they were both just good scrambles. Also when you do m2 edges and your memo has no vowels what do you do because I really struggle when that happens? Also nice sig btw.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 12, 2010)

Megaminx single: 1:11.38 

LL was just left fat sune, lefty Y perm


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 12, 2010)

did a 1:57.30 avg5 of 2x2-4x4 relays:

1:52.79, 1:54.40, 1:57.89, 2:06.15, 1:59.61


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 12, 2010)

Megaminx:

Statistics for 12-12-2010 17:50:45

Average: 1:25.43
Standard Deviation: 3.49
Best Time: 1:17.07
Worst Time: 1:34.93
Individual Times:
1.	1:18.21
2.	(1:17.07)
3.	1:23.36
4.	1:21.78
5.	1:21.98
6.	1:30.44
7.	1:27.82
8.	1:24.97
9.	(1:34.93)
10.	1:28.03
11.	1:27.74
12.	1:30.02

1:20.66 avg of 5 with the first 5 solves 

(Your move, David, or any Daniel... or Chris Ness... but not Simon...)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 12, 2010)

homaigawd stop it robert


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 12, 2010)

No you stop it with the 444ing


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 12, 2010)

Master Magic avg5

Average: 1.81
Standard Deviation: 0.01
Best Time: 1.80
Worst Time: 4.19
Individual Times:
1.	1.81
2.	(4.19)
3.	1.80
4.	1.83
5.	(1.80)

That average was part of an avg12.

Average: 2.05
Standard Deviation: 0.29
Best Time: 1.80
Worst Time: 4.19
Individual Times:
1. 2.05
2. 1.88
3. 1.88 
4. 1.81 
5. (4.19)
6. 1.80
7. 1.83
8. (1.80)
9. 2.09
10. 1.84
11. 2.69
12. 2.63

I would have got a sub 2 avg12 if most of the times were sub 2.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> I would have got a sub 2 avg12 if most of the times were sub 2.


 
Of course...


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Dec 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Of course...


 
It's not , just an example to make it clear:

Average of 5:
1. 9.99
2. 9.99
3. 9.99
4. 11.11
5. 11.11

Most Times are sub 10. But not the Average.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 12, 2010)

9*9.99
3*20.00

11.99


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 12, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> 9*9.99
> 3*20.00
> 
> 11.99


 
That's much more extreme.... do mastermagic with a low standard dev.


----------



## Diniz (Dec 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> That's much more extreme.... do mastermagic with a low standard dev.


 
You know you are looking pretty dumb right?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> That's much more extreme.... do mastermagic with a low standard dev.


 
(1.99), 1.99, 1.99, 1.99, 1.99, 1.99, 1.99, 1.99, 1.99, 1.99, (2.50), 2.09 = 2.00 (σ = 0.03)


----------



## Julian (Dec 12, 2010)

Finally know full PLL


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Teraminx single 44:28.53 on video


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 13, 2010)

Almost sub-20

Average of 5: 20.53
1. 19.95 D2 U2 B F' R L D' U' R U' D2 L' F U2 L' R' B2 U R' F2 B2 R2 B' R F2
2. 21.40 D' L' D' B R B U2 L' D' B' U2 D B' D2 L2 R' B2 D R B' L' B2 R B' F
3. (25.22) U' B R2 B D2 B2 L F B' D2 R U2 B F U2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 U2 R' D' L' R
4. (19.05) R' F' R U2 D' F L' F2 B U2 D' F' B2 U2 F L' F R2 L B2 R' U2 F2 U' F'
5. 20.24 L2 R' F U F2 U2 L2 R F R L2 B2 L D R2 F L2 F2 R2 B F' D2 U2 F' B


----------



## Weston (Dec 13, 2010)

14.51, (13.34), 15.04, 15.42, (17.75), 14.50, 14.31, 14.73, 14.42, 13.71, 14.95, 15.13 = 14.67
New OH pb
wheeee Lots of U perms


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 13, 2010)

BOOYA!!!! REAL GOOD

Statistics for 12-13-2010 16:17:20

Average: 12.68
Standard Deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 10.95
Worst Time: 15.19
Individual Times:
1.	(10.95)	L F2 D U2 L' R F' D2 U' L R D' L D' L2 R2 F' U2 L' D' L R' B' L2 R (PLL SKIP)
2.	13.70	R U' R D U2 B L' F L2 R' B2 F' D2 F' U' L2 D2 L U2 L R B2 F2 L' D2
3.	(15.19)	U2 B F2 L2 R D2 U' R' B R B L D2 U' R2 F' D2 L2 R2 D L F2 D U' L
4.	11.10	R F2 D' F R2 D2 U L' D U' B' L' D F D' B2 F' U' L F2 L' R D2 U' F
5.	13.23	D U' L' R' B' L2 R' D2 F U2 R2 D2 U B D2 B2 F2 D2 F D' L B2 F L2 U'


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 13, 2010)

!!!

U' L2 D2 F U2 F R' U R2 F B' L B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B2

Cross on top.

I'll give you my cross (accidental x-cross!) and then you can take it from there. 


Spoiler



x2' F' D' R' x D' U2 x' y2 D2 L

WOW! after that.
I could have done the cross differently, but I'm happy I didn't. XD



My time wasn't special though.

EDIT: Not exactly the right thread...


----------



## Xishem (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got my first blindfold success on the 3x3: 17:06.82

Took me six tries, and now I'm hooked on bfd.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice to hear you're hooked on BLD, keep practising. :tu
My accomplishment: I got spell check working on Firefox.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 13, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> My accomplishment: I got spell check working on Firefox.


 
Waoh that is grate to here!


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 13, 2010)

Pyraminx single PB - 4.21
Soooooo lucky. Scramble: U L U L' U' R U' L R' L' B b' 
Solution (starting with the blue almost-layer on D and the aligned orange centres on F):
R' L R L'
y U R U' R'
U' u
Got 3.56 on first retry.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 13, 2010)

YES!! 

Average: 13.80
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 10.73
Worst Time: 16.09
Individual Times:
1.	13.60	L2 F' D2 R2 B' D' U L' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U F D U2 R U' B F' U' B2 L' R2
2.	13.22	U B2 D L R2 B' R F' U2 L B' R' F L2 R B' F' R F2 L2 R F L2 U2 B
3.	(16.09)	L R U2 B2 F' D B2 L2 R' D U B' L' R2 D U' R' F2 R2 B' F' L' F L2 R2
4.	14.59	B' F2 D' U' R B' F L F2 L2 R' F D2 U R' B R2 D' B' F R' U L2 R' B'
5.	(10.73)	L' F L2 R2 B' F U' L' D' U' B F2 D F D F D' B' F2 U R2 D' U' B2 F2
6.	14.86	L2 R F' D2 U L' B F2 D U2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U' B D2 B L2 U
7.	13.31	U2 L2 R D' U' B' F D2 U' F R2 F L' B2 R B2 R' B F' R U2 L2 R2 B F'
8.	14.71	F' L R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' R2 D' U' B' F L' F2 D2 R D L R2 F2 D U
9.	14.39	F' D U2 R D2 U' F L2 D' U' B L2 D' U B' L' D2 L2 R' B D R' B' D' U
10.	11.84	D' F R2 U2 R' U' B' L' B' F D' B' F' D2 U R' D' U2 B' L R2 B2 F' D' U
11.	13.99	B F' L R2 B2 F D' R F D2 R' D' L2 D' U L D2 B F2 L' R' B' F' R2 U'
12.	13.46	B2 D' R2 B F2 R' F U L' R U' F D B F' D' L2 D2 U2 L U L' D2 U F'


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 13, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *Nice to hear your hooked on BLD*, keep practising. :tu
> My accomplishment: I got spell check working on Firefox.


 
Now you need to get a grammar checker.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 13, 2010)

My 2x2 avg100 PB is 3.85. I did one today and it was about 3.9. I tried rolling it. The best I could get it to was _3.86._ 

In bold is the best avg 5 (3.03) and in blue is the best avg 12 (3.33).



Spoiler



1. 3.11 U2 R2 U F' U F' R2 F U' R' U' 
2. 2.94 U F' R2 U' R' U2 F R' F R' U' 
3. 3.43 R U' R2 F U' R F' U F' R' U' 
4. 3.36 U2 R U' R' U F U' R U' R' U' 
5. 5.30 R' F R2 U' F R' F2 R U' R' U' 
6. 3.25 U F2 R U2 R' F' U2 R F2 R' U' 
7. 4.61 R2 F' R' F U' R2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
8. 3.78 U F U F' R2 U' F' R' U R' U' 
9. 2.83 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' F R' U2 R2 U' 
10. 3.08 R' U R' F2 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U' 
11. 3.81 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
12. 5.03 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U' 
13. 4.21 R' U2 R2 U' R F R F U' R' U' 
14. 4.11 F R' F U' R2 F' U F' U R' U' 
15. 4.65 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
16. 5.84 R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' 
17. 3.88 F' U R' F2 R F' U' R F' R' U' 
18. 5.02 R F' R' F' U' R F2 R U R2 U' 
19. (1.84) F2 U2 F' R F2 U R' U F R' U' 
20. 4.91 R U' F R' U2 F U2 F2 U' R' U' 
21. 3.28 F' R2 U2 R F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' 
22. 4.02 U2 R U' F R' U R2 U' F R' U' 
23. 3.96 F2 U2 F' R' U' R' U F' U' R' U' 
24. 2.84 U F' U F' R F2 U R' F' R2 U' 
25. 3.33 R U F2 U F' R2 F' R U' R' U' 
26. 4.61 U' F' U R2 U R F' U F2 R2 U' 
27. 3.06 F U' F' R' U R F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
28. 4.43 F2 R U2 R U2 F' U F U R' U' 
29. 3.44 U' F' R U' F' U2 F U2 F R' U' 
30. 5.63 U R U2 R2 F U' F R2 F2 R2 U' 
31. 4.03 R U2 F' U' F2 R F' U2 F' R' U' 
32. 3.88 R2 F' R F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' U' 
33. 3.97 U R U2 F' R F R' F2 U2 R' U' 
34. 3.69 F U2 F U' R2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' 
35. 5.52 R2 U2 R U R' F U' R2 U R' U' 
36. 3.18 U2 R U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' R' U' 
37. (6.31) U' F' R U' R F' R F U2 R' U' 
38. 3.66 U F2 U F' U2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
39. 3.72 U2 F' R2 F' U F' R F' U2 R' U' 
40. 4.38 R U R2 F' R2 F R' F' U R' U' 
41. 2.90 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R F2 R F2 R' U' 
42. 4.02 U2 F' R' F' R2 U2 F U F' R' U' 
43. 4.16 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
44. 3.96 F' U2 F U2 R U R2 F2 U' R' U' 
45. 3.83 R2 F' R U' F U R2 F2 U R2 U' 
46. 4.44 U R2 U2 R2 U R F2 U' F2 R' U' 
47. 3.43 U2 F U' R' F2 R F' R U2 R' U' 
48. 4.90 F' U F U F2 R' F R' F2 R U' 
49. 4.69 U R F2 R U2 R U R' U R' U' 
50. 3.66 F2 U2 F R' U' F2 U' F U2 R' U' 
51. 2.83 R2 F' U' F R' U' F R' U' R' U' 
52. 4.40 R U' F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U' 
53. 3.43 R' U2 F2 R' U F U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
54. 5.65 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R F R2 U2 R' U' 
55. 2.53 F2 R F2 U F U' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
56. 2.83 F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U' 
57. 4.34 U F' U2 F' U R2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
58. 3.72 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R U2 R' U' R2 U' 
59. 4.63 U R2 U R2 F R U2 R U2 R U' 
60. 3.65 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R' U' R' U' 
61. 3.05 F2 R2 F R U' F U F2 U' R' U' 
62. 3.77 F' R2 U R F R2 F R U2 R' U' 
63. 3.38 F' U' R U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U' 
64. 3.65 U F' U F U' F U2 F U' R' U' 
*65. 2.55 R U F' U2 R F' R U2 F2 R2 U' 
66. 3.25 U R2 F2 U R' U F R2 U R' U' 
67. 2.65 F U' R' U F' R2 F U' F' R2 U' 
68. 3.77 F' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R U' 
69. 3.19 R2 F R F' U2 R U' R' U' R' U' *
70. 3.58 U2 F' U F U' R F' R U2 R' U' 
71. 3.16 R' F U2 F2 R F' U R' U2 R' U' 
72. 4.21 U F R2 U R' F2 U' R' F R' U' 
73. 3.27 F R2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' R2 U' 
74. 3.97 R F R U' F2 R' U' R2 F R2 U' 
75. 3.25 R2 F R U F' R U R2 F' R' U' 
76. 5.11 F2 U2 R' F R U' F2 R' F R2 U' 
77. 4.30 F2 R F R2 F R2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
78. 5.36 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 R F' U' R' U' 
79. 5.44 R F2 R' U2 R' F' R F2 U' R' U' 
80. 3.16 U' R U' F2 R2 U R F' U2 R' U' 
81. 3.86 U2 F U2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 R' U' 
82. 3.46 U R' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
83. 5.21 F' R2 F' U F2 R' F R F2 R' U' 
84. 3.66 F R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
85. 3.33 F U R2 U R U' R F' U' R' U' 
86. 3.30 F2 R U' F U' F R U2 F R' U' 
87. 4.88 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F U R' U' R' U' 
88. 2.56 U' R F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U' 
89. 2.93 R F2 U' F2 U' R2 U F' U2 R' U' 
90. 3.53 R2 F' U F' R F2 R' F2 U R2 U' 
91. 4.55 R' F R2 F2 U2 F' U R2 U2 F' U' 
92. 3.38 R' F2 R F' R2 U' F2 R' U' R' U' 
93. 2.93 U R' U F R2 U' R2 F' R F' U' 
94. 3.90 F2 R' U F2 U' F U2 F U' R' U' 
95. 4.30 U' F R2 F' U' R' U2 F U' R U' 
96. 3.24 U2 R U' F R U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
97. 5.43 F U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U' 
98. 3.27 F2 U R F' U2 F' R' F U' R' U' 
99. 3.63 U' R F2 U' F' R U' R2 U' R' U' 
100. 2.93 F U2 F' U R2 F' R' F' R2 F' U'



Kind of failed towards the middle. Stupid counting 5s. 
I might have not counted a few solves as +2s or DNFs when I should have, but it wasn't a PB, so it doesn't really matter.  I won't do it next time.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 13, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> 5.	(10.73)	L' F L2 R2 B' F U' L' D' U' B F2 D F D F D' B' F2 U R2 D' U' B2 F2


 That was scramble was pretty nice.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2010)

9.20, 10.45, (8.45), 9.70, (11.81), 9.05, 10.64, 9.67, 10.65, 9.29, 9.92, 9.54 = 9.81
=D =D =D
9.05 was PLL skip.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 13, 2010)

omg simon

Few days ago you were bragging about your 3rd 9.95 avg5 and now this????


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2010)

I was bragging that I was my third 9.95, not third sub-10 average of 5.

For what it's worth, it was from an 11.34 average of 100, which is a PB.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 13, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 9.20, 10.45, (8.45), 9.70, (11.81), 9.05, 10.64, 9.67, 10.65, 9.29, 9.92, 9.54 = 9.81
> =D =D =D
> 9.05 was PLL skip.


 
Holy. oO

You seriously need to update your signature. :O


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2010)

I have too much work to do at the moment to update it. But enough time to cube =P

Edit: Ignore previous PB; I rolled:

(8.45), 9.70, (11.81), 9.05, 10.64, 9.67, 10.65, 9.29, 9.92, 9.54, 10.04, 9.08 = 9.76


----------



## Toad (Dec 13, 2010)

You fasts.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 13, 2010)

(35.29+), 41.54, (45.27), 40.32, 38.86, 41.91, 44.85, 43.67, 43.14, 42.85, 36.30, 36.31 = 40.97
=D


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 13, 2010)

wat simon. **** jonathan


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2010)

Wtf Jonathan.
Obviously we are clearly equally good. Just look at our official single. And yet I PWWWWWWWN your avg.
Gogogogo AsR avg next comp


----------



## EricReese (Dec 13, 2010)

Sub 24 Ao12

23.59

(Don't have times anymore, accidently closed the times. Had a counting 27 though :/ but an 18 second solve in there. NL Full step)

PB


----------



## d521yts (Dec 13, 2010)

I now know full PLL!!

Now onto full OLL (this could take a while lol)

Just got my first sub-30 Ao12

Average: 29.59
Standard Deviation: 2.70
Best Time: 23.32
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	29.63
2.	29.76
3.	30.16
4.	23.91	
5.	25.40
6.	(DNF)
7.	28.60
8.	34.22	
9.	(23.32)
10.	32.87	
11.	29.75
12.	31.62


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2010)

Tessellate 20G Japanese: Level 332.
I hate this mode so much, I'm glad I finally made it on the top 15 list.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> Wtf Jonathan.
> Obviously we are clearly equally good. Just look at our official single. And yet I PWWWWWWWN your avg.


 
*checks both WCA profiles*
"aww, that's cute. <3"


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 14, 2010)

Megaminx:


Statistics for 12-14-2010 00:54:37

Average: 1:24.73
Standard Deviation: 3.23
Best Time: 1:12.61
Worst Time: 1:37.31
Individual Times:
1.	1:13.60
2.	1:25.80
3.	(1:37.31)
4.	1:32.72
5.	1:20.69
6.	1:24.93
7.	1:32.24
8.	1:18.30
9.	1:24.72
10.	(1:12.61)
11.	1:22.88
12.	1:31.37

So inconsistent :/ + lol counting 1:13

Oh well, it's a pb avg of 12...


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rob you are going sub-1 single by the end of the year. Easy 
I kind of stopped practising a week ago, and I probably won't practise until January because I can't be bothered to move my laptop and stuff to a table (which I desperately need for megaminx) while I'm at home.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 14, 2010)

3x3 Fridrich

wtf just CRUSHED my old PB's (except for single...)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.99
worst time: 24.04

current avg5: 16.34 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 15.93 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 16.83 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 16.83 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 18.11 (σ = 1.75)



Spoiler



17.23, 20.37, 16.19, 15.79, 24.04, 18.23, 16.97, 14.82, 19.47, 19.74, 17.51, 20.86, 16.40, 17.95, 19.61, 20.03, 17.73, 20.64, 19.39, 19.30, 18.47, 18.11, 18.45, 17.44, 21.16, 16.90, 15.15, 18.52, 16.47, 22.78, 17.83, 17.72, 17.96, 17.07, 20.84, 18.85, 19.70, 19.54, 16.73, 15.81, 18.21, 16.66, 18.49, 17.10, 16.31, 19.99, 14.86, 16.62, 13.99, 17.54



old PB avg5 was 16.84, old avg12 was 17.64, old avg50 was 18.86


----------



## Kynit (Dec 14, 2010)

4x4 sim avg12: 1:40.57

I really like both BLD and big cubes (just not both of them put together)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 14, 2010)

OH avg50 - 28.93

Kind of died near the end. It's so hard to improve in OH.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.18
worst time: 39.27

current avg5: 34.70 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 32.02 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 33.58 (σ = 2.87)
best avg12: 33.58 (σ = 2.87)

session avg: 33.58 (σ = 2.87)
session mean: 33.19
27.97, 39.27, 36.99, 23.18[pll skip and new pb!], 31.33, 34.58, 30.68, 34.06, 35.60, 32.34, 37.85, 34.43

PB 1/5/12. Part of race to sub30


----------



## Faz (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> Gogogogo AsR avg *this weekend**


 
Or just don't fail too much okay Jon?

My accomplishment: 5.72nl with wicked tps, but I can't seem to reconstruct it.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 14, 2010)

All of your solves have wicked TPS =/


----------



## Kian (Dec 14, 2010)

52.08, 1:16.10, 51.95, 57.03, 59.73 Avg= 56.28

Too tired to do an average of 12, I think...


----------



## chris w (Dec 14, 2010)

two triple xcross' one after another, first one was 4-5sec f2l, dunno bout the other, bad LL's tho, and before two oll skips in a row
EDIT: 8.16pll skip aswell


----------



## goshypimple (Dec 14, 2010)

3x3
*9.10, (8.29), 10.56, 13.07, 11.31*, 12.35, 10.56, 10.90, 12.58, (15.02), 12.23, 11.81 = 11.45 

*9.10, (8.29), 10.56, (13.07), 11.31* = *10.33*

Lol. Fail ending.


----------



## CubeX (Dec 14, 2010)

Using the worst cube- Eastsheen, which turns like...............(insert "bad" comment).

I got sub-3 with it.....

(2.90) U' R F R F' R U2 R' U' R' U' 

Usually would be a sub-2.........


----------



## whauk (Dec 14, 2010)

*OH* of 50: 16.43
best avg5: 14.71 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 15.61 (σ = 1.80)
17.73, 16.91, 15.64, 13.91, 13.27, 18.31, 19.39, 20.02, 18.14, 18.11, 16.83, 15.50, 19.16, 13.92, 16.31, 14.36, 17.91, 18.03, 17.13, 17.78, 13.11, 17.52, 15.48, 13.73, 15.95, 15.55, 16.06, 12.36, 18.31, 18.09, 12.80, 18.72, 14.56, 15.56, 18.55, 17.91, 17.50, 16.67, 17.11, 19.11, 13.19, 16.72, 16.69, 14.27, 12.91, 13.77, 19.75, 17.88, 15.97, 17.06 

only one was not sub20
7 were 13.xx and 3 were 12.xx (which were all nonlucky)


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 14, 2010)

9.61, (8.38), 10.32, 9.24, 9.97, 11.33, (12.57), 8.42, 10.25, 10.57, 10.96, 10.54 = 10.12

Good average. Two non-lucky 8s. On the second 8, I should've forced a PLL skip (I had R U R'... T OLL) and I recognised that I should've done it on the left a bit too late =/


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 14, 2010)

9.49, 9.82, 10.47, 9.95, (8.32), 9.06, 8.54, 9.63, 10.14, (11.16), 9.91, 9.13 = 9.61
Tried as hard as I could to roll after that.  Best I got was 9.66 avg 12.. But this is still amazing for me O_O


----------



## theace (Dec 14, 2010)

Got a new PB on the 3x3!







Also, I got 2 really interesting averages today!
24.82 Avg of 12
42.28 Avg of 5 OH


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 14, 2010)

First sub-2min BLD solve ever. 1:53.45. Kinda lucky. Super happy!

U' B2 U' L' F2 L R2 F2 D' B' F' L U' R2 L F L' F2 R' B' L B' L' D L2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 14, 2010)

6.25 single 
PLL skip. New lucky PB (my fastest solve ever).

(F sexy move F') ( f sexy move f') U' as LL.
weeeeee


----------



## porkynator (Dec 14, 2010)

PB single and Ao5:
15.58 15.74 (11.09) 12.13 (17.08) = 14.48
15.58 was pll skip
11.09 was pll skip and FURU'R'F' oll


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 14, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 9.61, (8.38), 10.32, 9.24, 9.97, 11.33, (12.57), 8.42, 10.25, 10.57, 10.96, 10.54 = 10.12
> 
> Good average. Two non-lucky 8s. On the second 8, I should've forced a PLL skip (I had R U R'... T OLL) and I recognised that I should've done it on the left a bit too late =/


 
R' U' R U R B' R' B is better =p


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 14, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> R' U' R U R B' R' B is better =p


 
or FRU'R'URUR'F',a bit longer though


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 14, 2010)

7.33 NL single,43 move=5tps....MAN　Ｉ　ＳＵＣＫ


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2010)

Potts and I both had sexy solutions to this scramble.

Cross on D: R2 D' U2 L R' U2 B F2 D U' L2 B' R2 B F U F' U' B2 F' L R2 D' R F2

Potts' solution:
cross - y' U L F' U' R B'
f2l 1 - R U R' y' U R U' R'
f2l 2 - y' U2 L U L' y' U R U' R' 
f2l 3 - y U R U' R' U' y R' U' R
F2l 4 - y2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
LL - U2

My solution:
cross - y' U L F' U' R B'
f2l 1 - L' U' L R' U R U' R' U' R
f2l 2 - L U2 L' U y' L' U' L
f2l 3 and 4 - R' F' U x U2 R U' x'
OLLCP: U F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 U

Clearly, inefficiency is superior.


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 15, 2010)

sub 17 OH avg50


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 15, 2010)

9.57, 9.75, (8.99), 9.59, 11.85, 9.84, 9.57, (13.38), 9.53, 10.92, 11.01, 9.32 = 10.09

8 sub-10s, but still sup-10. I thought that was impossible!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 9.57, 9.75, (8.99), 9.59, 11.85, 9.84, 9.57, (13.38), 9.53, 10.92, 11.01, 9.32 = 10.09
> 
> 8 sub-10s, but still sup-10. I thought that was impossible!



Nothing is impossible, you just need to Jesus it up a bit


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 9.57, 9.75, (8.99), 9.59, 11.85, 9.84, 9.57, (13.38), 9.53, 10.92, 11.01, 9.32 = 10.09
> 
> 8 sub-10s, but still sup-10. I thought that was impossible!


 
I think I've had averages like this on the computer cube.

Of course, my bad times are often not 11, but 13+...


----------



## gobenho (Dec 15, 2010)

All OLLs memorized (57/57)! phew!


----------



## flan (Dec 15, 2010)

Got 2 uni offers,  thats a weight off my chest, now for the easy job of actually getting good grades.


----------



## userman (Dec 15, 2010)

2x2 - 4 sec solve


----------



## Shortey (Dec 15, 2010)

Is that your non-lucky?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 15, 2010)

Statistics for 12-15-2010 20:50:30

Average: 1:22.30
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:14.28
Worst Time: 1:34.61
Individual Times:
1.	1:18.82
2.	1:16.61
3.	1:19.22
4.	(1:14.28)
5.	1:25.79
6.	1:18.17
7.	(1:34.61)
8.	1:26.52
9.	1:27.52
10.	1:26.49
11.	1:15.22
12.	1:28.60

1:18 avg of 5 with solves 2-6 which is also a pb


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 15, 2010)

flan said:


> Got 2 uni offers,  thats a weight off my chest, now for the easy job of actually getting good grades.


 
Hehe I have all 5 of my offers
what are you looking to study and where??


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 15, 2010)

weeeee

Average of 12: 10.53
1. 9.38 U F2 R D L2 R' U' L B' F2 D R F2 R2 L' B R' F2 B U2 L2 R F R' D 
2. 10.19 U2 F' D' R B2 D' U F2 B2 D2 R F B D2 L D' B R2 U2 B' D F B2 U D' 
3. 11.28 F' B' U' B D U2 F2 U F R D R' F L2 R D2 F' R2 U' D2 F' L2 U B' L 
4. 10.86 F' U' R D2 F' D2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' L F D F' D' U2 B' F' U' L 
5. 11.02 U' F D' F' B' U2 F2 U F2 B R2 F2 D2 U' F' D2 L' U' D' F' B2 U' L' U2 B' 
6. 10.65 U' L D' U2 F' B2 D' F L' D F2 R F2 U2 D' F L R' B2 F D' U2 B' D F2 
7. 10.35 B2 R B D2 R D F L' U2 F' R' D B F' L2 D' L F B2 R' L U2 L2 U R 
8. 10.11 L D R2 B' U' R2 D L U F2 L' B2 D' B L U2 F2 U B L' R' B2 U' D B2 
9. (9.00) D2 L' D' B2 L' R B2 R' F D2 R F R' D2 F2 L B2 L2 R' B2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 
10. (13.42) R L D' U R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U R B R2 B F D L' U2 B2 L B2 D B U2 B' 
11. 11.16 U D R' L B D2 F2 L U R' L2 U R2 U2 F' U R D B' L2 U R2 F D' B2 
12. 10.32 U F B L2 R' B D R' F D' U' R2 D R2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 U' L' R F2 L' F'


7 J perms :3


----------



## Anthony (Dec 15, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Hehe I have all 5 of my offers
> what are you looking to study and where??


 
While we're on that topic, I got accepted to my first choice so I'm done with apps as well.  Sophomore/Junior year I'm going to study abroad for at least a semester and I'll most likely choose England or Spain. I might get to hang out with you Brits. :3


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> While we're on that topic, I got accepted to my first choice so I'm done with apps as well.  Sophomore/Junior year I'm going to study abroad for at least a semester and I'll most likely choose England or Spain. I might get to hang out with you Brits. :3


 
Now that would be sweeeet


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 15, 2010)

Anthony! :3


----------



## Toad (Dec 15, 2010)

Anfonie in Engrand


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 16, 2010)

First sub-2:30 5x5x5 solve: 2:29.50

The bigger the cube, the worse I am at it, so this is actually good.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Potts and I both had sexy solutions to this scramble.
> 
> Cross on D: R2 D' U2 L R' U2 B F2 D U' L2 B' R2 B F U F' U' B2 F' L R2 D' R F2
> 
> ...


 
The third turn in f2l3 needs to be U, not U'.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 16, 2010)

6.97

L2 R F2 D' B2 R' L' B' R' F2 B2 R B L' B' F' L2 B' D B2 F2 R2 D R B2

y'z'rF'x'U2R'F
UR2U'RU2R'U'rUR'UR'UrU'r'
L'U2LU2LF'L'F
UM2'U'M'U'M'
UMU2MUM2'U2


----------



## Kynit (Dec 16, 2010)

5x5: 2:51.16 single and 3:37.95 Ao5 on physical cube; lookahead is improving tons! I really want a real 4x4 now


----------



## Bogyo (Dec 16, 2010)

Average of 12: 10.99
1. 11.18 D2 B R' L' D U2 F B D L R2 B F D2 L U' B2 L D2 L' B F' D' L' D'
2. 9.90 U2 F R2 U F2 R L B R B L' F U' F2 B2 L2 B' L' B' L B2 L2 D2 U' F
3. 12.58 U2 D B' L F2 D2 L' U B U D R D2 F2 L' U2 R U R2 U R' L U L B
4. (8.93) L' B' U2 L D2 L F D' U R2 D2 L' R F' R' B R' D' U L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R
5. (13.37) B L2 U2 F' B L' R2 U2 L B U L D B R2 B' U' F' L B' D' U' L2 F' U2
6. 10.99 F2 L U2 L D B' U D F R D L R2 D B D L R2 D F' U2 F L2 R B2
7. 11.06 F' U' B F2 R' F2 U F2 L2 D' U2 F' L F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 U R F2 U B R'
8. 11.26 R' U' R F2 L' B D B' D2 B U R2 D' L' U L2 F2 U' D B' D2 U' B2 D2 R
9. 12.07 L2 U2 L2 B' R F' U F' R U' D2 L' R D2 F D2 F L' R2 D2 U L' B' U D
10. 11.06 D' U' R' B2 F' D2 R' B L' R' B' R F' R L D' L2 D2 R U2 L' D F' R2 U
11. 9.67 F D' B' L D2 F2 B D' L' F2 U D' L' D' U R' B R L' F' R2 D U' F' U2
12. 10.14 U' D R' F U F B L2 U L F' R' D2 F2 D' U2 B' F' D U F' R L' F2 R' 

2. PLL skip
Kurta, Jézus, asszem én nyertem.


----------



## kurtaz (Dec 16, 2010)

ó picsába.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 16, 2010)

Memorising a 30 digit number in 2:12.80

292569646994384918072513691846

Also, I learnt 24 decimals of root 2 and 20 decimals root 3 because I was bored.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 17, 2010)

This is the craziest avg5 that I've ever done on Master Magic, and it's also my new PB avg5.

Average: 1.75
Standard Deviation: 0.03
Best Time: 1.72
Worst Time: 1.81
Individual Times:
1. (1.81)
2. 1.72
3. 1.72 
4. (1.72) 
5. 1.80

Yep, I'm that fast in Master Magic.


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 17, 2010)

New pb for 4x4 :1:08.78 
just lubed maru 4x4.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 17, 2010)

2x2 7.92 average of 100

Best average of 5 5.75 (PB)
Best average of 12 6.59 (PB)

5.50, 7.72, 7.76, 4.93, 7.53, 5.96, 2.49, 11.86, 13.34, 4.90, 4.31, 5.46, 10.83, 8.03, 3.17, 8.49, 10.47, 11.79, 12.48, 5.83, 10.37, 4.91, 4.14, 8.73, 4.49, 18.52, 8.97, 13.51, 9.46, 5.57, 13.04, 10.72, 11.35, 6.08, 10.25, 4.71, 9.49, 6.11, 8.53, 5.91, 3.41, 5.92, 8.10, 9.93, 9.83, 8.47, 3.86, 8.16, 5.33, 10.30, 6.22, 4.59, 9.43, 4.96, 12.59, 10.25, 12.95, 11.00, 3.81, 9.87, 10.53, 9.64, 9.72, 9.20, 9.64, 4.92, 6.03, 8.99, 10.58, 5.49, 4.20, 9.43, 7.81, 9.54, 7.93, 3.14, DNF, 7.75, 5.01, 7.35, 3.65, 7.21, 11.78, 7.91, 8.57, 3.59, 6.62, 7.62, 13.69, 5.47, 10.03, 3.43, 3.70, 8.08, 9.21, 8.95, 7.28, 3.68, 8.59, 6.19

I used cTiimer (because their scrambles are kind of easy). Pretty good because I had a counting 18 and because I broke all my average PBs


----------



## EricReese (Dec 17, 2010)

lol sub minute.


Average of 12: 59.69
1. (38.73)
2. 56.86
3. 1:12.59
4. 1:06.30
5. 58.72
6. 56.71
7. 1:03.11
8. 47.95
9. 49.39
10. (1:19.69) EW Messed up eoline...
11. 57.14
12. 1:08.10

Haha. PB ao12 and Single. Kind of funny since I haven't even really been practicing except during work sometimes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2010)

Weeee.
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 30.17
worst time: 39.36

current avg5: 33.45 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 31.42 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 33.02 (σ = 2.42)
best avg12: 33.02 (σ = 2.42)

session avg: 33.02 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 33.31

PB5/12


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 17, 2010)

This was an intense, rewarding session of 4x4.

number of times: 50/50
*best time: 47.78* - no parity, full step, first ever sub-50 solve 
*worst time: 1:19.69

best avg5: 1:03.05 (σ = 2.83)* - solves 43 through 47; old PB was 1:03.09 
*best avg12: 1:05.88 (σ = 3.46) *- solves 14 through 25; not sure what PB is
*
session avg: 1:08.14 (σ = 4.77)
session mean: 1:07.97*



Spoiler



1. 1:04.81 L F' B Fw' L Fw2 F' Rw2 L' F2 D' U2 Fw2 R2 B2 L2 Uw L' Fw L U' F2 Fw' D' L' Rw' R' Fw' U L' F2 L' Uw2 Rw F2 Rw2 D2 Rw' B2 L'
2. 1:01.41 Rw U2 Fw' R L' Uw2 B' D U' R2 Rw B U' Uw2 R Fw L F2 Rw' Fw' L Fw2 U' Fw B' U' F D2 Uw' U2 R2 U2 L F' Uw B Rw' Uw' L R2
3. 1:11.17 R2 Fw' Uw' B D' B Rw F L2 R' D2 Uw' L' R' Uw2 Fw Rw B' U' B' L' U R2 F Uw' R2 U2 L Uw2 U2 L2 B' Fw' L2 R F2 Fw D U R
4. 1:09.98 L Uw2 F B' Uw2 B' L U F2 Fw B2 D B2 L' B' F' R2 Uw2 D2 L2 R U2 D2 Fw' F Rw2 L2 F B2 R2 Uw Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw Fw R' Uw' R2 Uw2
5. 1:06.14 D2 L R2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw' D2 R' Uw Fw U2 R2 L2 D' U' Uw' L2 F2 U Uw R' Rw' D Uw Rw2 R' B' D' U Fw2 B L F2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw D' L2
6. 1:10.00 Fw' U2 B' D' L' U2 L' D2 L U2 Fw R B2 D2 L2 B D' L F' Rw2 B' Rw' R B Uw2 L Uw2 B' U Uw' F L B U L' Uw' Rw R' L' F'
7. 1:07.02 D' L Fw Uw2 L Rw' U2 F' L2 U' R2 L2 Fw2 U D Uw B2 U2 Uw' L' D2 L B2 F2 U Fw B Uw' R' L U2 L R2 U' Rw U2 B Fw' D F2
8. 1:09.32 U F2 L Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' D2 Fw2 Uw R' U2 Uw2 Rw L2 Fw' Uw' F R' B2 Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 Rw F L' F B Rw Uw B2 D U Uw B D' B F' Fw'
9. 1:11.53 R Uw L' Rw' D U' Fw' Uw' Rw' F' D' Fw2 Uw Fw' L' R Uw' F2 Fw B2 L' Rw D' Fw L2 Uw2 B' Uw R2 L2 D' B D F2 Fw' B D Rw2 R2 L'
10. 1:09.91 B2 R' D2 U Uw2 Rw D2 F' U R U' L F2 U R' Uw' F2 U F' L Fw L Fw U' F Rw' L' F2 L U F2 D Rw' B2 U' B D' U' L Fw2
11. 1:06.48 F' R2 U' B D Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 R' Rw' D' F2 L2 B2 F' Uw' D L2 D2 B' Uw' Rw2 L2 B2 Fw2 Uw' F' U2 Rw' U2 Rw Uw2 B D' B D Uw2 R2 D
12. 1:16.23 F2 R' Uw2 L' B D' Fw' U' Rw' Uw Fw2 B Uw' L2 Uw' Fw' D R' Rw2 D2 Uw2 L Rw' R2 Fw' F' L' Rw U2 Uw F2 Fw U B2 Uw' B L B U' D2
13. 1:09.29 B' R2 Uw' Rw L R' Uw Rw' Fw' U2 D R' Rw' D' U R2 F2 Rw2 U F' Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 D Fw2 D B F2 Fw' D' F2 Fw' L' R2 U Uw2 L' R2 D'
14. 1:01.60 D2 B D2 Uw U' B Uw2 L' R Fw D2 L2 F' B2 Uw F2 B L' U D2 L2 D B2 Rw R' F2 Fw2 D Fw2 F' D2 F U' Uw' F R2 Fw R' Fw Rw
15. 1:10.59 B R' Uw' L' Uw2 F' Uw' Fw Rw R F' Rw' Uw Fw' R2 Uw L D' U B2 D' R Uw2 L' Fw' Uw' U2 B U' Fw' F' D' F' Uw Fw2 B L2 R' F2 U'
16. 1:08.60 R L' F R U' B2 L2 D U' L D2 B2 Rw2 Uw' D2 B' U' D2 Uw' Fw B R' U2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw D2 Rw' R2 Uw' Rw' Uw' Fw' B2 L2 R2 B' Fw2 Rw2
17. 1:03.63 F2 R B L' F2 U R' U2 Fw D' L' Fw' U B2 D R U2 Uw' R D2 F2 L' Fw Uw' F' R L B2 F2 Uw2 B' F' Uw' R Fw2 F' U' Fw Uw' L'
18. 1:01.24 Fw2 F2 D' F' U2 B2 D' Fw R' B2 Uw2 B' R2 L' F' Uw' D2 U' L2 Rw' U R L2 D2 U L2 D Uw2 F' Fw Rw' B' R2 Uw B' F2 Fw D2 Fw' R
19. 1:17.07 R2 Fw2 F B' Uw U2 Rw U2 Rw' Fw B' Rw' D Uw' Rw R D' Uw' R' F2 D2 B F L U B Uw L Rw R D Fw2 B2 U2 B Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw2 U2
20. 1:03.35 Fw2 Uw' L2 R' Uw' L R' Fw2 B2 L D Fw Rw F Fw' Rw Uw' L' Rw' R' D Fw L2 U Fw D2 R L2 B2 U B' F' L' R2 Rw2 Fw' B' L2 Fw2 D2
21. 1:04.04 B U L' D B2 U2 Uw D' L Rw' Uw U F' Fw D' B F R' Uw' B2 U D Rw2 L B2 Fw2 D2 Rw F2 D R' Rw' Fw' Uw2 L U2 Fw' L D Fw2
22. 1:10.05 R Rw2 D2 L' B2 Rw' D' R' B Fw2 Uw2 B2 D2 Rw2 R L' Fw2 F R' Fw Uw R B2 L' Fw2 D L' B2 L B2 F' Rw' Fw' Uw U' Fw' Rw' R Fw2 Uw'
23. 1:10.14 R' Uw L Fw' U Uw2 Rw L2 B D R2 Fw' D Rw' B2 R' U' Uw L2 F' Uw Rw F U' F U2 Uw D' Rw' B' R2 U2 Uw2 R Rw2 Uw U2 F2 Fw2 R2
24. 1:05.58 D' L2 B R' F2 L' B2 Uw Rw Uw' B U Uw F Rw' B2 D U2 Rw U R' Fw U2 Uw' Rw' Uw' R2 U' B Rw B L2 D U R' D Rw L Uw' B
25. 58.07 B2 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw' R Fw B U' Fw2 D B Fw2 R2 B2 D' Rw' F2 R' B2 R2 U D L2 Uw Fw B U Rw2 U2 R F Fw2 Uw2 D B U' F B' L
26. 1:05.94 U2 B L2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R D2 Fw2 U' L' U' R2 Uw2 F2 U' R2 F Uw' Fw2 D2 B Fw D2 Fw' R2 F R2 B2 F2 Uw' R U' R2 Fw Uw2 D' B R' F2
27. 1:14.82 B' L B2 R D2 Fw2 B U2 B2 Uw' Rw' D2 F2 R2 U Fw2 B' F Uw' R2 Rw' Uw' Fw D B2 D Uw2 F B2 Uw U F2 R U' L2 D Fw' Uw R Uw'
28. 1:03.83 Uw' D' Rw2 Uw2 D' R Fw' U B2 F Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw B' D' U2 Uw Rw' B2 Uw F R Uw' Fw' U L2 B2 U F' Fw B U Rw2 D Fw D2 F' B2 L
29. 1:05.26 Uw' U2 B' Rw B' R' L2 D2 B2 F' L' B2 Fw2 D' Fw R' D F' B2 L' F2 D' Rw' D B' U2 L2 Fw Rw2 B' L2 B' D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 U' L2 Fw2
30. 1:16.22 Fw L Fw F' U2 D' F D' Fw' U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R' D' R' Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 F Uw' R2 D2 Uw2 L' R' Rw Uw' F' Uw' Rw2 U2
31. 1:14.05 U F2 Uw' Rw' F2 R' Rw F Fw L' D2 R D' Uw' F' B2 Rw R' D F' D' U2 B' U' Rw Uw Fw R' D2 Rw U Fw F2 U2 R2 F U Rw2 Uw L
32. 1:05.46 Fw' B2 D' F' D Uw2 R2 Fw D' L U R2 Uw' B2 L2 F Rw' Uw' F' Fw2 U2 Fw' L Fw Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' U D' Fw2 U B2 U2 D Rw2 Fw F U' Rw
33. 1:13.64 D R2 D Fw D2 R' Fw Uw R' Fw' R2 F2 U' Fw2 D' Fw' Uw F L R' B Uw B' R Uw2 L2 F2 Uw2 L2 B' Fw R B' U R2 Uw' Fw Rw Fw' U'
34. 1:04.49 Rw Uw B' Rw2 L' F Uw' U' Rw2 R D Rw B2 R2 D' R2 U' Rw2 B Uw2 Rw Fw' F Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 U Fw2 B' D' U2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw U D2 R' Rw'
35. 1:06.70 D2 F' Uw2 Fw' D Rw2 Fw2 L2 F' Uw Fw' Uw' Rw' B Fw F2 R2 F' R' B' R' Uw2 L' R' Rw D L U Fw' L' B' R D' R2 L' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' Uw2
36. (1:19.69) L' B L B R F2 Rw F Rw U R2 D2 R2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 Fw B' U2 F' Fw' L2 B2 Rw' R2 D F2 L R2 D F2 R Uw2 F' R2 Fw' U2 L2 B2 D'
37. 1:04.86 B Fw L' R2 Uw' Rw F2 R' Rw' F U' F Fw' D B2 R' Uw2 D' R U Uw L2 Rw2 Fw2 L B' Uw R2 Uw' D' B2 Uw' F' Uw' Rw' U2 Rw2 B2 R' Fw'
38. 1:11.49 R2 Uw' D2 F Rw' L' R Fw' Uw U F D2 Uw2 Fw Rw U2 F' Uw' B2 Uw' F' B' Uw' D2 B' Rw2 Uw' R' F' R2 F' Rw2 B' Fw R D' B2 Uw Rw Fw
39. 1:19.41 D R2 D' F Fw U Uw' D2 Rw' B D B L' F L2 Uw R Fw2 R Fw Rw R L2 B2 U2 Rw U2 D' R Fw2 D' Fw F2 B2 Rw' F2 R' L Uw2 B
40. 1:16.11 Fw D2 L' U' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L' Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 L Uw' B Rw' R2 Uw' F D2 Uw2 F Rw2 D' B R' Fw' U2 Rw' B D' F2 L' B F D' Uw B U
41. 1:09.56 R' Rw2 U' Uw2 F' B2 Fw2 L R Uw2 Fw B' R D' L' R2 D B L R' F2 Uw Rw' Uw2 L' Uw R' F2 R' F2 L' Uw2 R' L U D2 L' D F U
42. 1:09.23 D F2 B U' F Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw' R2 Rw' U' B F' R U Uw2 D L' U2 L F2 B Fw2 L D2 B' F2 Fw2 Rw2 D' R2 D Uw' Fw2 B2 F Rw2 F2 R'
43. (47.78) Rw' Uw2 L' D' Rw' L F' B R Rw' F' Rw' F' R F2 R L' D2 Uw' B2 F Rw2 Fw2 R2 L2 D2 Uw2 R2 L D2 L2 Fw' U B2 L2 U' L' D2 F' Rw
44. 1:10.43 R' D' R' L F' D' Uw' B' F2 Uw' F U' Uw R2 L' Fw L Rw Uw2 D' R2 Rw' F2 L' Fw F' Uw' L' R2 U' R D Fw' D2 Fw2 B L2 Fw' D2 B
45. 1:05.98 R U' B U' L F2 B Fw D2 Fw2 D2 Fw F D' L2 B' R' L Rw' D2 U B F' U' Uw2 F2 Rw R2 Fw R2 F2 R2 U R2 F' Rw B Fw L' F2
46. 1:03.93 D2 Rw' Uw' U' R2 L' D R' Rw2 D' L Uw2 R Uw' U2 Fw' L2 F' L Rw D' Rw2 F2 B' Fw' L2 R' Fw D B2 U2 L2 U R L' U Uw F2 R Uw'
47. 59.22 F2 D' U2 R2 Rw F2 U2 D R F' L' B Uw Fw L2 B L2 U D' Uw' B Uw' R2 B Fw' R2 U2 B' Uw2 B Uw' U2 B' Uw' U2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2
48. 1:04.94 R Fw2 U' D' Fw Rw Uw Fw F2 B' Rw2 Uw L2 D' Fw2 B' L2 R' Uw Fw' U' Uw2 B2 R2 Rw Fw U2 Rw' Uw' D2 L2 U2 B Rw2 F' R' L' B Uw' Fw2
49. 1:06.57 Uw F2 Rw2 U Fw Rw D2 L F2 Fw R' D' Rw Fw' Rw F2 Uw F D2 B' U2 F R' U' Fw2 B D Uw F2 D' B2 D2 Uw L' F' Rw U L2 R B'
50. 1:11.59 B' F2 Uw2 Rw' R2 L' F2 R2 Uw Rw' Uw R F2 R Uw F Uw D' L F' Rw F R2 Rw2 Uw2 L D Rw' R' F2 D L F2 U' R' Uw2 B' D' U' Uw


Reminds me of how badly I failed at River Hill Fall 2010...
Can't wait until my next competition! (most likely our DC area comp on Feb 19, still finalizing)


----------



## angelu1125 (Dec 17, 2010)

9.38 single

U' L' D B U2 B2 F2 D' L R D' F2 L R U2 F2 L' U L R U' L2 D2 R' F'

Easy cross, had a free F2L pair & PLL skip


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 17, 2010)

Avg. of 12: *19.21*

1.	(14.80)	R B' F2 R2 D U R U' F' R' D2 U2 L U' L' B F L R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U B'
2.	17.16	B D2 B F' L R D2 U2 B2 D U' B2 F2 L D' F' L2 F L R2 F D U' B F2
3.	18.43	D' L' R' B2 F' U2 F' D' U' L2 D' U2 B' F2 D B2 R2 D2 U L R2 D U2 L D
4.	19.75	D' B2 R D' B' U R B' F2 U' B2 F D B2 F U2 L' B F' D L2 B' F R' D2
5.	21.11	D' L R F D U' L R2 U' L2 B' F' U B U' L' U B2 D2 L R' F R2 B' L'
6.	23.87	F' D' U' B2 U' B2 F D' R2 B2 F L R2 U R B' D B2 F' L D' U F' R2 F'
7.	(26.07)	L D2 R U F2 R2 D' L' B' L R B F R' D2 U' B F2 L' D2 R' D2 U B' D
8.	17.19	R' B R D U' L2 B F' L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L R B2 F2 L' R2 D U2 L2 R F2 U'
9.	18.38	L' R2 B L' B F' D2 U' B2 L R' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R B2 R' B2 F' D2 U R'
10.	15.59	D' U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R B' L' D U' L R B R2 B2 F' R' D2 U' L' D2 F R
11.	18.97	L' R2 B2 F' D2 L' R' U2 B F2 L2 R2 D U F2 L' R F L' R' F2 L U F2 R'
12.	20.76	B' F D2 L D' B2 L B2 F2 U B D' U' B R B2 F2 U R F2 L R' B R' U2

Could have been sub 19


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 17, 2010)

12.46, 12.62, (17.77), 14.93, 12.81, 14.19, 14.49, 12.77, 16.57, 12.77, (12.03), 13.33 = 13.69


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 17, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> This is the craziest avg5 that I've ever done on Master Magic, and it's also my new PB avg5.
> 
> Average: 1.75
> Standard Deviation: 0.03
> ...


 
Like WOW


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2010)

37.07 U Uw' B2 F' Uw2 Rw B Fw' Uw' Fw R2 B R2 D' Rw' B D F Rw2 B2 Rw2 L2 D2 B R' Rw' B' Rw2 B' L' Uw B' Fw2 Rw L2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 

First sub-38 4x4  No parity! Marvellous lookahead. :tu

EDIT:

44.44, 44.20, 44.75, (56.59), (37.31), 43.33, 50.96, 53.75, 54.10, 50.39, 52.75, 44.56 = 48.32
44.20, 44.75, (56.59), (37.31), 43.33 = 44.09

37.31 had a PLL skip 

EDIT2: 
Average of 12: 18.07
1. (22.80) U' L D2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' D L R D2 F2 L F2 U R' L' D2 U' R' L2 D2 L2 D
2. 18.33 R B' D L' B U2 R' D' F' R2 L D R2 F L2 B F2 L' D2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 L2
3. 19.94 U2 B' U' R U' R F2 U2 D L' U2 L B' R' B2 L D L B R2 L2 U2 B L2 D2
4. 17.18 B L' R' D' U2 B' L' D2 B2 F' R B' U' R2 U L R' F B' R2 U D' L2 D F2
5. 16.90 R L2 B' U L F L B' F' R F D' L' F2 U' D B R' F B L F2 D' L F2
6. 18.57 L' B2 R' F' R D2 F D B' L2 F' D2 U F2 U' R2 L' B' L' B2 F U' L2 D' F2
7. 17.78 L' D U2 F' B' D R' L U F L' D L' F2 U2 F' D F U L' F' B' R' B' U
8. 18.46 L2 B R' D2 L' B2 F R D2 F B2 R' L2 D L F2 D R' B' L D' B F' D L
9. 18.78 F D' R L D2 R' L' B F R' D' R' B2 D2 B' F R' U F2 D2 R L' D' B U
10. 16.66 B U' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 D R' U' L2 R' U D' B D2 R' B' D2 U L B R
11. 18.15 R F2 L B U F U' L B' R B L' D' F' U R U' R2 U' R F' U F' R B
12. (14.38) F U2 B U' L' R2 F U B F' R' B' U' L F2 R2 U L D' B D U F2 D U'

OH


----------



## Benyó (Dec 17, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> This is the craziest avg5 that I've ever done on Master Magic, and it's also my new PB avg5.
> 
> Average: 1.75
> Standard Deviation: 0.03
> ...


 
no, you are that fast in master magic http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PULC01


----------



## Shortey (Dec 17, 2010)

Benyó said:


> no, you are that fast in master magic http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PULC01


 
Are you saying official times only count?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2010)

12.5% of my bachelor's degree.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 17, 2010)

Average of 5 : 14.76 and Average of 12 : 15.57.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 17, 2010)

6x6

(4.22.52) 4.16.22 4.03.18 4.02.53 (3.46.89) = *4.07.31*

Cheeky little sub4 mean too.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally got sub16 Ao5 on camera. Only took 20+ solves <_<


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 17, 2010)

scramble: L D' B D U' R' F' U L' D2 L2 B F2 U' F' L D B F' U B' D' R U2 D

Solution: 
y R U L' U2 r2
y L U2 L2 U' L
U R' U' R U2 L U L'
y R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U R U R' U' x D' R' U R U' D x'

AUF: U

Moves: 41 TPS 41/11.32 = 3.6219

time:11.32

yay!! first really good PLL skip


http://tinyurl.com/algyRUL-U2r2yLU


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

First time in weeks that I've done an avg12 on a cube.

2:09.15, (1:52.34), 1:59.44, 1:53.02, (2:12.38), 2:05.34, 1:53.89, 2:09.66, 1:53.69, 1:59.24, 2:05.16, 1:53.60 = *2:00.22*

Rolled with a 2:10, 2:11 and then gave up.
Also, 4 times 1:53.xx


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> First time in weeks that I've done an avg12 on a cube.
> 
> 2:09.15, (1:52.34), 1:59.44, 1:53.02, (2:12.38), 2:05.34, 1:53.89, 2:09.66, 1:53.69, 1:59.24, 2:05.16, 1:53.60 = *2:00.22*
> 
> ...


 
Please say that is megaminx


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 17, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Please say that is megaminx


 


kinch2002 said:


> on a cube.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm guessing 5x5.


----------



## Toad (Dec 17, 2010)

Shortey said:


> I'm guessing 5x5.


 
You're guessing correctly. Congratulations.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wouldn't really be an accomplishment if it were megaminx Dan. It is indeed 5x5. Tomorrow I'll do another 12 solves and get sub2. Maybe.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> > Please say that is megaminx
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler








"Megaminx cube"


----------



## Shortey (Dec 18, 2010)

1.02 RU H-perm


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

B U' R L' U R' U L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' F' D2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 D' L2 U2 B'

*8.14* Beat my old pb of 9.66 
x-cross: B L F2 U' B2 U'
F2L#2: z2 U' R U R' y R' U R
F2L#3: y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L#4: y U R U R' U' R U2 R'
OLL: U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
AUF: U

42/8.14 = 5.16tps
Took a few minutes to reconstruct because the 2nd F2L seemed like the pair I was least likely to have done.


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2010)

>_<


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

Also, didn't realise I was doing so well until I had already broken my avg pbs.

11.70, 15.52, 11.65, (8.14), 10.83, (15.94), 13.43, 14.32, 11.18, 13.52, 14.71, 13.20 = *13.00 avg12* 
First 5 solves are *11.39 avg5* 

Now I might take a few more weeks off and see if it works again 

Btw the 10.83 was 5 move double x-cross


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 18, 2010)

Pb Average of 5 and 12, and single, all in the same IRC session. 
17.22, 16.31, *14.49, 14.42, 14.61, 10.80, 14.61*, 17.13, 16.63, 18.17, 17.27, 13.13 = 15.58 avg12
Good avg5 (14.51) is bolded.
Had reconstruction and scramble for the 10.80, but that got lost when i refreshed the IRC page. Trying to recover scramble now.
EDIT: Got the scramble
R' U2 R2 L' U D2 L B D2 U2 L F' B D2 B2 U2 D B' D' R D2 B' F' D' L2 
y D' L R2 U2 R
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R U' R' U y L' U L
U L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U F
U2 x' y R U R' U' R U2 x' z' R U R' U' x z' L' U' L U L2
47 moves 10.80 seconds 4.35 TPS


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Pb Average of 5 and 12, and single, all in the same IRC session.
> 17.22, 16.31, *14.49, 14.42, 14.61, 10.80, 14.61*, 17.13, 16.63, 18.17, 17.27, 13.13 = 15.58 avg12
> Good avg5 is bolded.
> Had reconstruction and scramble for the 10.80, but that got lost when i refreshed the IRC page. Trying to recover scramble now.



Here: R' U2 R2 L' U D2 L B D2 U2 L F' B D2 B2 U2 D B' D' R D2 B' F' D' L2

My avg12 was done one solve out of sync with yours I think.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 18, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.48
1. 15.98 U2 R' F2 R D U' F' U2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F R U F L D2 R2
2. (12.70) B' U' F U' F' D F2 U2 L D L' U F' D2 R' B' L' U2 B' D' F R' B D B'
3. 13.58 R B2 L2 D2 F2 R L2 U' B' U' F' B2 R D2 R' F' U' B' L' U D2 B' F L' B2
4. 16.23 F' U L' B' R' U2 B' R2 B L2 F R' U' B D' R F2 B2 L U2 D B' F' D' L2
5. 15.83 U B2 L B2 R' F' D' F' L' F' U B U R' D' F R' L F D' B' R' B D' U'
6. (17.82) D2 U B U2 D' F D2 U' R F' U' F2 R' L' F R2 D B' R L B' U B' F2 D'
7. 16.45 D B2 R L2 U' R2 U' D B2 D2 U F D2 U2 L' R D2 L B2 F' U R' B' F2 L
8. 14.73 L2 R' B2 R2 L' B2 L' R F2 R2 B F' R D2 F U F' R2 U2 R D2 F' R2 F' D
9. 16.53 U' L2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 R2 B' R' U2 D R U2 L2 R' U2 F B' U2 F D U2 B' U'
10. 17.45 R2 L2 B' U2 F B L2 D2 U2 L2 U L' U' F' B2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R' B' F'
11. 12.75 D' U2 R2 L2 B U R2 U2 D F' L2 U2 R2 D U' L2 U' R2 B' R' L' U2 F2 B R'
12. 15.31 B' R2 B L B2 D2 U' R' D L R' B F2 U R2 L' U2 F L2 R D L' F D' U2


----------



## d521yts (Dec 18, 2010)

Got my first void cube yesterday, now i just need to learn the parity algorithms.


----------



## CubeX (Dec 18, 2010)

Finally a sub-10... First sub-10 ever...

9.91 seconds

EDIT: I realised just now that, it could of been a sub-9 if not for the huge lock up at the end...


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

I said I would, so I did 

1:52.82, 1:54.36, 2:01.34, 1:53.70, 1:51.40, (2:16.07), 2:00.33, 2:07.83, 1:55.73, (1:51.32), 2:06.68, 2:09.98 = *1:59.42 avg12*

First 5 solves are *1:53.63 avg5*


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2010)

Daniel, you only beat my pb ave12 because you got a number of lucky solves. I'll try the same scrambles later when I'm warmed up


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Daniel, you only beat my pb ave12 because you got a number of lucky solves. I'll try the same scrambles later when I'm warmed up


Is this 3x3 you're talking about? If so, I thought I was already ahead of you with the old 13.07. Also, there was only 1 ridiculous scramble in there (5 move double x-cross). The one I got my pb on wasn't the most obvious x-cross ever, and was also the only skip I had. Btw where are you getting the scrambles from?


----------



## Frapdeizer (Dec 18, 2010)

One Wr more.
http://hi-games.net/cube-6x6x6/watch?u=920


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 18, 2010)

Well done Michal!

My accomplishment:

Megaminx:


Statistics for 12-18-2010 20:01:44

Average: 1:20.16
Standard Deviation: 4.25
Best Time: 1:09.34
Worst Time: 1:42.85
Individual Times:
1.	1:22.10
2.	1:13.07
3.	1:21.50
4.	(1:42.85)
5.	1:13.21
6.	(1:09.34)
7.	1:25.68
8.	1:17.80
9.	1:16.54
10.	1:26.30
11.	1:20.18
12.	1:25.19

1:15.85 avg of 5 in there, + 1:09.34 is my new pb (first sub 1:10 )


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2010)

7x7

Mean of 3 - 6.32.13 6.46.81 6.18.00 = *6.32.31*

part of

Avg5 - (7.08.93) 6.32.13 6.46.81 (6.18.00) 7.01.30 = *6.46.75*


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 19, 2010)

333:

Avg of 100: 11.28
Avg of 12: 10.10 (not a pb, but good for me)


----------



## Toad (Dec 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Is this 3x3 you're talking about? If so, I thought I was already ahead of you with the old 13.07. Also, there was only 1 ridiculous scramble in there (5 move double x-cross). The one I got my pb on wasn't the most obvious x-cross ever, and was also the only skip I had. Btw *where are you getting the scrambles from?*


 
CCT.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 19, 2010)

Beat my brother at an event at a competition finally - 3x3 speed.

lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2010)

0.03 SD 



Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.02
1. 14.06 L' D' R2 B F2 U2 R D B L' R2 D2 F D2 R2 U' F' B L U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L 
2. (13.26) L' B2 U F B2 L B2 F2 L2 B L2 R D2 R2 F U L' U2 L U D B D2 F R 
3. (16.62) D' U2 L D' L2 F R' L2 D' L2 D2 B F L2 D L' U2 L' B D' F2 U' R B U' 
4. 14.00 L' F' R' F2 U B R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D F' D2 F2 D2 B D2 R' U' B' L R2 B' 
5. 13.99 R' L' D2 U2 B R' L' U2 D F R L' B2 F' U2 R' B2 L2 R B' D' R' F2 D2 B2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Beat my brother at an event at a competition finally - 3x3 speed.
> 
> lol.


 I had a counting 55. Don't get cocky.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Beat my brother at an event at a competition finally - 3x3 speed.
> 
> lol.


 This is like...a really pathetic version of Kian vs Kyle.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 19, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> This is like...a really pathetic version of Kian vs Kyle.


 
If this were Facebook, I would "like" your comment.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2010)

14.44 avg50



Spoiler



Session average: 14.44
1. 13.64 U R2 D U R' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' B D2 L' D2 B F D2 R L2 F' U' 
2. 14.96 R2 U L2 D2 L' D2 R D F L' F R2 D F2 U' L F' L2 R' D2 U2 R2 F' B2 D2 
3. 14.41 F U2 R L F2 R L2 U2 F' D2 F R L' D F2 L2 R' B2 R' F2 U L2 U F2 L' 
4. 14.55 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 L' B D B' U2 F' B2 U' B' U2 L D R L2 F' L' F2 L2 D2 U' 
5. 15.14 R2 D' L2 B R' D' F R2 D F R U' D' F' L D2 U R' D2 B U F R U' R' 
6. 14.90 F R F D2 L2 F2 U D2 B D L2 F B2 L2 R' F' R B' D' R' L' B' L2 D2 B2 
7. 15.52 U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 R D2 B L U2 B L2 D2 R2 D R2 D2 R F2 
8. 13.12 B' R L2 D2 F' R' D R' D F2 U D L2 F2 D2 L2 F' U' L2 U' D2 R D F2 U 
9. 14.06 L' D' R2 B F2 U2 R D B L' R2 D2 F D2 R2 U' F' B L U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L 
10. 13.26 L' B2 U F B2 L B2 F2 L2 B L2 R D2 R2 F U L' U2 L U D B D2 F R 
11. 16.62 D' U2 L D' L2 F R' L2 D' L2 D2 B F L2 D L' U2 L' B D' F2 U' R B U' 
12. 14.00 L' F' R' F2 U B R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D F' D2 F2 D2 B D2 R' U' B' L R2 B' 
13. 13.99 R' L' D2 U2 B R' L' U2 D F R L' B2 F' U2 R' B2 L2 R B' D' R' F2 D2 B2 
14. 13.03 R U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R F' R' D B2 F R2 F R B R F2 U' B' U2 R2 F D R' 
15. 13.77 B R F U2 L B' R2 D2 L D' F' R D L R' F R' L U' R2 D' F' B' D' U' 
16. 16.88 R' L B F2 U F U2 B F2 L R D2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F' U L2 B' F2 R2 F' D' 
17. 11.07 F' L' B2 L2 D' U R2 F D U' R2 L' B R' B F' R' U' L' U' L2 B2 L F' B 
18. 15.90 R F' L' R2 U B' F' R' B' F U2 D R U' F D2 L B' R2 D' B U' R2 F U' 
19. 13.33 U F B D2 B' D' B F U2 R' D2 L' F' U' L U2 D2 R2 D2 L D' R2 D' F U2 
20. 16.20 R2 D2 B R2 L' U D2 F2 D' L2 R D2 L' B' R D R2 D2 F' D' U2 B' R2 L B' 
21. 12.13 R' D' F2 R' D' B F' L2 U D' R2 L2 D2 R B' D' L' D2 F' B D B2 F R' L' 
22. 13.17 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L D2 F' R D2 L' F2 D L2 B2 D F R D' B D' U' L2 D' 
23. 16.16 B' U' F' R' F2 L F2 B2 R2 B2 D' F' B2 R' F2 L2 D' B2 R F' D2 F2 U2 D' F' 
24. 15.73 U' R' U2 F U L' D R L D F' U2 D' F2 U' R' U D' R2 B' F2 D' R2 D2 U 
25. 14.93 D L' R B' L2 F' R2 U2 R' D2 F' B' L' F2 B L' D2 B2 F' U2 L2 D' L D' R 
26. 12.36 B2 U B D2 R2 D F2 L' R' U D R2 L B2 U' L' F' R' U2 F2 B D2 B' L R2 
27. 12.19 U2 B2 U' L' D2 U2 R' B' L R' D' L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 U2 F' R2 U' F2 L2 
28. 13.14 B U' F2 D2 L' D2 B F' U D2 B R F2 U' D B' L2 B R2 B' R B2 R D L2 
29. (17.89) R' F U D F2 R2 U2 F B' R' F2 U2 F' B U2 B L B L' F U' B R D B' 
30. (9.51) D' U B2 D' U F' R' D2 R' D2 B2 F' U B R2 F2 B' U2 R B' D B2 L' B F' 
31. 11.84 U2 B' F2 D' L' U D2 R2 U B' R2 L2 U2 D2 F2 U D F2 B' D' U L U2 L2 B2 
32. 15.16 R2 B F' D' L D2 F U R2 L F2 R D R' B' L B D2 U' F2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 
33. 17.36 R' L' B2 U' D F R L' D B U F D2 F2 R' D' R L2 F R' B' F L2 D R' 
34. 14.37 L2 F' U' D2 L2 F2 B2 R U' B' U' B F2 D L R' D2 U2 R' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 
35. 14.25 F B' L U L2 R D U' L2 F2 B' U' B R' F2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R F2 D F B' 
36. 13.37 U B' D2 R' D2 B' R2 B' F' L2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 F' R L F' U' L2 R' 
37. 16.50 B L U F' U F2 R2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 B D B R2 L' F' R2 L2 F' R' F' D 
38. 15.02 U L U' R' B R U D L' D F2 R F D2 B' L F2 U2 D' B' U' L B D2 B2 
39. 14.79 R F2 L2 U' L F2 D L' R' B U R' D2 L D R2 B2 F U' R' B' R F B2 U2 
40. 14.59 R' U2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 F B' R2 F2 D2 F' B' L' U2 D L F' U2 L' B' 
41. 14.51 L' B' R' D' U' L D' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B' L B' R B L R2 B F2 D' F' D 
42. 15.04 D R' L' D' R' B' D' F' U D F2 R' U' B' U2 F B U2 L2 F' U L' D2 L' D2 
43. 16.42 L' D' R L D U2 F' U2 R2 F' L D2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R F L' F' D' R2 U2 F 
44. 13.97 R2 U' R' B' D' R U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' U R2 F D L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 L' R 
45. 14.11 R2 F2 R' B' L' D R B F D2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2 F' U2 D F B' U R2 B' R B' 
46. 15.12 R D2 U' L U' D' F' U2 L R' F' D2 L2 U2 R' B' R' U2 F' L2 F R D2 L D2 
47. 13.78 B2 D U B2 F' D U2 R2 L U' R L B2 R' L U' R U D L' U' B F L2 R2 
48. 17.02 R' F2 R B2 D' B' D' L2 F2 L F' B2 U' D' F D R D2 F L' F2 D B' R' L2 
49. 15.00 B2 U' B D F B' U2 B2 F' U L' R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 L R' D2 L D 
50. 12.96 F2 L U' D L' D F' D' L F2 R2 F2 U' D L2 R B' D2 L' D U' F2 L' D2 L2



The 9 was non lucky, first sub 10 in like, 2 weeks...


----------



## JasonK (Dec 19, 2010)

Beat my non-lucky PB by 0.01  Went from 22.58 to 22.57.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.68
worst time: 21.61

best avg5: 12.65 (σ = 0.27)
13.01, 12.38, (11.40), (13.86), 12.58

best avg12: 13.42 (σ = 1.19)
13.01, 12.38, (11.40), 13.86, 12.58, 16.55, 13.44, 13.61, (17.26), 13.58[OLL skip], 13.19, 12.01

best avg100: 14.59 (σ = 1.94)


Spoiler



13.66, 18.13+, 13.22, 15.85, 14.05, 11.34, 11.75, 15.89+, 14.91, 14.48, 12.34, 12.26, 16.48, 12.24, 15.22, 13.33, 13.70, 14.15, 15.66, 12.81, (21.61), 13.67[PLL skip], 12.80, 13.69, 12.81, 15.73, (10.68), 12.47, 14.53, 14.21, 13.03, 21.01, 15.98, 17.60, 15.86, 13.06, 14.22, 15.96, 14.96, 13.77, 14.46, 16.76, 14.39, 15.92, 13.67, 14.18, 12.44, 16.06, 16.85, 20.80, 13.08, 16.25, 12.19, 13.52, 17.93, 15.68, 15.15, 15.32, 16.94, 12.19, 16.52, 15.90, 13.72, 12.99, 14.15, 13.01, 12.38, 11.40, 13.86, 12.58, 16.55, 13.44, 13.61, 17.26, 13.58[OLL skip], 13.19, 12.01, 14.20, 14.29, 13.75, 14.97, 20.46, 13.28, 13.67, 15.04, 13.37, 14.48+, 14.45, 14.13, 13.76, 14.06, 12.67, 13.68, 15.83, 15.32, 13.93, 18.37, 15.99, 18.61, 14.96


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2010)

2:01 6x6 with double parity. Redux done at 1:35 :fp

Also 1:04.89 avg5 on 5x5.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 333:
> 
> Avg of 100: 11.28
> Avg of 12: 10.10 (not a pb, but good for me)


 
Why are you so slow!? (Actual question: how am I almost as fast as you?)


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, I've done concentrating more on side events lately, that's why 

I plan to get a sub 10 or even sub 9 average in a competition one day. 333 and 444 are still probably my favourite events (even though I can't be bothered to break in my dayan+mf8 444...)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 19, 2010)

Average of 5: 6.76
1. 6.43 U L U L' U R U' B' R' U' R r' b' u
2. (5.50) U L U R B' U' L R U' B R'
3. 7.44 U L U R B R' L' R' B U B' l' b u'
4. (9.19+) U L U L R' L' B' L' U R L' r
5. 6.41 U L U R U' L U L B L B l' r'


----------



## Diniz (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes said:


> Average of 5: 6.76
> 1. 6.43 U L U L' U R U' B' R' U' R r' b' u
> 2. (5.50) U L U R B' U' L R U' B R'
> 3. 7.44 U L U R B R' L' R' B U B' l' b u'
> ...


 
I got scared for 1 second..


----------



## slocuber (Dec 19, 2010)

times (reset):
12.19, 14.23, 13.55, 18.51, 14.38, 12.48, 15.19, 14.97, 12.02, 16.18, 15.05, 11.44, 14.38, 14.81, 16.75, 9.97, 13.88, 15.28, 15.33, 15.95, 14.73, 13.20, 14.67, 16.08, 16.47, 15.36, 18.19, 14.57, 13.34, 15.33, 17.40, 14.77, 15.72, 16.21, 14.84, 12.35, 15.36, 14.88, 11.51, 16.73, 14.48, 13.88, 17.65, 16.58, 12.44, 19.11, 15.68, 14.84, 17.11, 11.63

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.97
worst time: 19.11

current avg5: 15.88 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 13.55 (σ = 1.50)

current avg12: 15.10 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 14.02 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 14.84 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 14.83

333


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 19, 2010)

9.64 avg25.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yay I finally did it



Spoiler



11x11 OH in 1:28:28.26


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 19, 2010)

I just got another PB

Average of 12: 15.29
1. 13.06 B' U F2 U' F' L2 B2 L D U' L' F2 D2 B2 R' B2 U F U2 R2 B2 D R' L2 F2
2. 15.90 F U R' D F2 L' F2 L U R U2 F D L R' F2 L' B' F2 D' B' L' F2 L2 U
3. 13.34 U2 F2 D2 U' L' U D2 L2 D U' L2 D' U' R2 F U' R' U2 R F' L B2 L2 D' R'
4. 16.29 L2 B R2 L U' L R' U' B' D' F2 U2 R2 D' L' F' D2 U2 F' U' B D2 U2 L D
5. 15.11 L2 U' R B U2 L2 F' U L' U R F R' D' R2 L2 U F2 D B2 D' F' U2 L2 F
6. (17.73) R2 L F2 U B D' L' B' F R' D2 F' B2 D B R' B R2 L' D2 U' F2 B R2 B'
7. 16.76 L F' U2 D2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 B2 D F R' B' F2 U R' L F' R2 B L' D2
8. 15.06 F L2 D' L' D U2 L R' D L2 U2 R' D2 B F' L2 B F' D' F B' R2 F2 R2 U2
9. 15.48 F B2 U2 F' R' F U' R U D' R2 B2 R2 F' L F2 D2 L2 U' L D B D' F2 U
10. 17.39 U L2 U2 B' F2 D2 F U' R2 L' D2 U' L U2 D B L' F' L' U D2 R' B D F
11. (12.88) D2 B2 R B' L B2 U2 B' L R F D B R2 L' U2 B2 D U F2 U2 D2 B2 U L
12. 14.47 U B D2 U B' D L' B' R U B' F2 D' L' U' F' B' R' L' B R U' F' L2 F'

Edit : I just now I get some better averages

Average of 5: 13.90
1. (15.39) F' U L' R2 U2 R' B D2 L' B2 U' B R D2 U' L' R D F' U D2 B' U2 F R
2. 13.48 L2 F' R' D' U' L D' L2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' L2 F' R' D' U' B2 R2 L' D R2 D' L2
3. (12.51) L F2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' R' L2 D R F L2 U' F D L R' U B U' D B
4. 15.14 R2 D B R2 F2 B2 D' F2 L' D L2 D2 L2 R B2 D' F U D2 F D L' F2 R2 F
5. 13.06 R B2 R' U D R2 D U B U' F R L2 D U' F R U' D2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 

Average of 12: 15.05
1. 16.30 B2 U L' R2 D2 L2 D2 R D L2 F2 R' U B R' U' B2 D2 R2 L' D U2 L D2 L2
2. 17.29 R' U2 F2 L2 U' F2 B R U' B' U L2 R' F2 U' F R D2 L' U2 R F' R2 F2 B
3. (19.28) D B2 F L F L' U2 L2 D2 U2 F U L' U2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 R' L' F2 L D2 F2
4. 12.71 F' U2 R2 L' U' F2 D2 F2 R B' F U2 R D' F B' R' U2 B' D U2 F B D' U2
5. 15.65 U L' B2 F U2 D R2 D L2 D R' B L F' U' B' U' F B' D2 U' F B' U2 D2
6. 15.86 B L D U2 R2 B' D F U B' F R L2 B' D L2 U2 F' L' B2 F R' F2 U B
7. 15.61 L' D' F L2 B' D2 U' B' U2 D' B' R' D R2 F' B' L' D2 U L' R F D B U
8. 15.39 F' U L' R2 U2 R' B D2 L' B2 U' B R D2 U' L' R D F' U D2 B' U2 F R
9. 13.48 L2 F' R' D' U' L D' L2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' L2 F' R' D' U' B2 R2 L' D R2 D' L2
10. (12.51) L F2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' R' L2 D R F L2 U' F D L R' U B U' D B
11. 15.14 R2 D B R2 F2 B2 D' F2 L' D L2 D2 L2 R B2 D' F U D2 F D L' F2 R2 F
12. 13.06 R B2 R' U D R2 D U B U' F R L2 D U' F R U' D2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 

Actually I want to post averages of 100, but as you people know... It would spoil the thread. Can you help me of putting spoliers?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 19, 2010)

Average of 12: 6.77
1. 5.84 U L U L' R L' B L' R' B' R r' b u'
2. 8.77 U L U L U R' B R L' U B' l b' u
3. 6.98 U L U L' R U R U' L R U' l' b' u
4. 7.60 U L U R U' L R' B R L R r' b' u
5. 5.22 U L U L' B' R L' U B U' R l' r' b
6. 5.48 U L U R B' R U' B L' B' U' r u'
7. 8.09 U L R U' B U' L U' L' R' B' l r b'
8. (9.75) U L U' L R' U R' L' R' L B' r b
9. 7.16 U L U L R' B' R L' B' U' B' l' b' u'
10. 3.82 U L U B U B U L U B' L r'
11. (3.75) U L U B R B' R' B' R' B R l'
12. 8.78 U L U L' R' U L' U L' U' R l' b' u' 

lolscrambles.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes said:


> <snip>
> 
> lolscrambles.



Wtf. They all start with U L U apart from 2 lol. All start with U L


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Yay I finally did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With or without table? If you used the table, I'm only impressed at how much time you have to waste 



ben1996123 said:


> Wtf. They all start with U L U apart from 2 lol. All start with U L


This is normal with the sub-optimal scrambler. It searches for 11-move sequences, and the first ones to get checked start with U L U L U ..., so if there is an 11-move solution starting with U L (and there often is) that's what will get output.

I could try to edit it to try to start with random moves, but it would take some extra time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> With or without table? If you used the table, I'm only impressed at how much time you have to waste



With :-3

Faster than I thought though. I thought it would be about 2 hours 10 minutes. And anyway, I only did it because its a challenge to togaman10. I felt like being evil because he averages 2 hours on 11x11 2H, and I wanted to see his reaction


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha, I see.

2 hours reminds me that I gotta do another 20x20 solve someday.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 19, 2010)

9.56 nl
L' U B2 F D2 B' F2 L2 D U2 F' L U' B' D2 F R D' U L2 U2 F' U L' R'

R F' R' F2 U y' L2
U2 y R U' R'
U L' U' L U' y L U L'
U y R U R'
L' U L U' L' U L
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

53 moves - 5.54 tps


----------



## EricReese (Dec 19, 2010)

Sub 23. So close to sub 20..I can almost taste it.

Average of 12: 22.95
1. 22.42 B F' R L2 U2 D L B R' L B' F2 R' U' R2 L' U B U2 R' U' L U2 F2 L
2. 22.70 B F U L' R' D2 B' R' D U' L' U2 D2 F2 R' D' F2 D2 R D' L D2 L' D U'
3. 23.23 R' B2 L' B F' L D2 U2 L' R B2 L' B2 D2 R' F U2 R U R' L2 B2 L2 D2 L
4. (26.37) R' B' L D2 L2 F2 U' L F' R' D R' U D' B R2 L F U' R L' F' B' U2 F (Stupid N perm -_- )
5. 24.90 D2 B' R F' B' L F' L' U D2 L2 U' R' D2 U' B2 F2 D F' B2 L2 B D2 L' B'
6. 21.32 F' D U R2 F' L2 D2 L' U2 R L' B' D2 L2 B F R' U' R L' U F2 U' D2 F2
7. 23.26 B U2 F2 D U F' U2 R U2 R' L' D' F L R' F2 B2 U' F2 U R L B' D' R2
8. 23.61 U L2 R U L2 F' L2 B2 R U L' R F' U2 L B' L2 D2 L' D' U' L2 R2 D2 R'
9. 21.93 U2 L2 U2 D' R' F D2 F2 L F' U' R U2 R2 B D2 R' U F D' U R D' L' B2
10. (21.25) R2 D F' R D F R' L2 D' U' R' L' B' F U' R B F U' L R2 F' R F' U
11. 23.17 F U F' U' R' B2 D F' D' L U F2 R B F D F2 R D L R' D' F2 R F'
12. 22.98 B2 F2 R2 L D R2 D' B2 F R' L2 U' R' L2 B L R B2 R F D F2 R' U R

edit: These were the first solves of the day with very cold hands. Stupid parents need to turn up the heat...


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 19, 2010)

Megaminx: 

Single: 1:08.13

PLL was: L perm --> A perm

EDIT:


Statistics for 12-19-2010 21:00:05

Average: 1:19.87
Standard Deviation: 3.85
Best Time: 1:09.09
Worst Time: 1:29.20
Individual Times:
1.	1:15.17
2.	(1:09.09)
3.	1:25.17
4.	1:17.21
5.	1:27.87
6.	1:27.40
7.	1:17.91
8.	1:12.94
9.	1:12.98
10.	(1:29.20)
11.	1:19.03
12.	1:23.02


----------



## Anthony (Dec 19, 2010)

An M' away from a sub 10 avg12 on vid. >_>
I'll keep trying.

Edit:
Now a fumble away. Cube slipped on the last move and turned a potential low 8 into a 9.96. Average ended up being 10.03. >_> FML.
I'll keep trying.

Edit:
Hell yeah. Got it. It's srsly about time.
Crappy times though. :/

8.59, 10.43, 10.50, 11.27, 10.90, 9.03, 10.43, 10.78, (13.97), 9.15, 8.22, (8.19)
= 9.93

Upload this now, beat it later. Good plan. :3


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2010)

possible 6x6 sim PBs...

1:40.722 1:36.869 (1:42.234) 1:38.26 (1:35.69) => *1:38.617* avg5
1:36.869 1:42.234 1:38.26 (1:35.69) 1:44.358 (2:20.078) 1:48.163 1:36.602 1:49.951 1:51.817 1:35.918 1:36.548 => *1:42.072* avg12

I did a lot of solves trying to beat my 1:33, but I just ended up with like 5-6 1:35s... lol


EDIT: Made a working V-Cube Dazzler sim in 3:56.57.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

33.75, 25.75, 34.56, 37.85, 29.48, 32.06, 32.09, 33.98, 38.02, 25.87, 34.38, 31.26 = 32.53 ao12. Both 25's in there are NL

First 25 in there was a G perm, second was U(b?). Counterclockwise.
Done on my newly modded Guhong <3


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 20, 2010)

12.57 single    PB by nearly 2 seconds

Forced OLL skip, end of 18.12 ao5


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 20, 2010)

333:

Avg of 100: 10.72

Around 30% of all of the solves were sub 10 

(No sub 10 avg of 12 in there nor any sub 8 singles, best avg of 5 wasn't that great: 9.70)


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 20, 2010)

2:59.71 MO3 on 6x6   

2:50.22
2:59.71
3:08.92


----------



## pappas (Dec 20, 2010)

Solved 4x4 centres blindfolded using commutators for the first time. Cant really attempt a full solve yet because I dont know how to do middle layer edges yet.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 20, 2010)

Some good singles  (none PB)
All scrambled with cross color on U.

10.79 
F' B2 L B2 F R2 U B2 F U F' R D2 F U' F' B L U2 F R U' L2 B' R' 


Spoiler



Cross: R U2 F' R
F2L#1: x2 y' U' R' U2 R2 U R'
F2L#2: y2 U R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L#3: y U' R U R' d' R' U' R
F2L#4: y2 U' R' U' R d' R U R'
OLL: U2 r' U2 R U R' U R
PLL: skipped  
42 moves / 10.79 seconds = 3.892 tps


12.77 
F U' D' L2 U' L2 B U L2 R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U' R D B' D' L D2 F2 U' B2 F2


Spoiler



Cross: x2 D' 
F2L#1: d R' U' R d' R U R'
F2L#2: y2 R' U R L' U L
F2L#3: y' U2 R' U R
F2L#4: y2 U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
OLL: y F R U R' U' F' y' U' R' U' F' U F R
PLL: y R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
51 moves / 12.77 seconds = 3.994 tps


10.76
R2 F L' F2 B D B2 R U2 F2 U F' D2 L B L D2 L' B' L F U2 D2 L' F2


Spoiler



Cross: D' y' R F' L' B2
F2L#1: x2 y2 R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L#2: U y2 R U' R' d R' U' R
F2L#3: y' R U' R' U R U R'
F2L#4: y' R U' R'
OLL: y2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: y2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
48 moves / 10.76 seconds = 4.461 tps


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 20, 2010)

New best A12: 32.79

I did this during my first 100 solve cubing session. I'm planning on dropping my times.


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2010)

2:21.65, 2:20.52, 2:15.63, 2:01.56, 2:35.18, 2:30.50, 2:05.81, 2:00.04, 2:38.19, 2:17.06, 2:21.55, 2:24.77 = 2:19.42

2:01 and 2:00 were both with OLL parity.

2:01.56, (2:35.18), 2:30.50, 2:05.81, (2:00.04) = 2:12.62


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 20, 2010)

3x3x3 2H 24.44
Accomplishment being that I did a 3 moves and then a PLL to do all 4 F2L pairs (switching colours in the process)
R' D' U L F2 D U L2 B' R2 L' U D' F2 R' L B2 F' U F2 U2 R D2 R' D'
Cross: B U' F' L R2 U
F2L #1: x2 R U R'
Noticed 2x2x3 block on top, so switched to Blue F2L.
U2 Then F Perm on orange face to finish blue F2L 
Then normal LL on green


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2:00.04


 
That hurts!  Have you done sub 2?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 20, 2010)

OH. Probably first sub19: (15.64), 15.64, (23.04), 17.37, 20.41 = *17.81*

And first sub20: 15.64, 15.64, (23.04), 17.37, 20.41, 22.40, (14.44), 20.99, 21.57, 18.60, 18.62, 20.12 = 19.14 :3


----------



## Toad (Dec 20, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> OH. Probably first sub19: (15.64), 15.64, (23.04), 17.37, 20.41 = *17.81*
> 
> And first sub20: 15.64, 15.64, (23.04), 17.37, 20.41, 22.40, (14.44), 20.99, 21.57, 18.60, 18.62, 20.12 = 19.14 :3


 
Yay Spef <3

Very very nice!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 19.92
1. 21.63 R' F2 D2 R2 L2 B F' D L B' R U D R F2 D' F D' U' F U D2 R F L2 
2. 19.18 F2 L R' F' U L' U F2 L B U2 B2 F2 D F' B R2 D' L D2 F' B' R L2 D2 
3. (22.58) F' R' F' R F' R L D L' F2 B L' U' D' R2 D U B L U' F L' F B U2 
4. (15.02) R2 B D F' R' F D' L B' F' L D' R2 L' B2 R' D' U' B L D2 L2 U D B' 
5. 18.94 F' D2 B' D' U B' D U2 L' D' F2 L' U D B2 R' B R U' D2 L R D L' B 
6. 20.09 D2 L2 F B' R' L U F U' R2 F B2 U' D2 F' B R2 D' B' D2 U L F' D R 
7. 19.18 D U2 B2 R2 B D2 F' B L U' F2 R' B2 F U' R2 D R2 B2 R U R' F' R D' 
8. 18.63 D' U' L D2 R2 F D L' R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F D2 R L D2 F' B2 U2 B L D2 
9. 20.44 L B2 R' U2 D' F U' D2 F B' U' F2 B2 L' F R2 D' U2 L' D2 L2 D R L U 
10. 19.69 F D B L2 B' L2 R' U D' B D F U' F' B' R D2 B2 D U2 B2 L' B2 L' D 
11. 22.47 D F' D2 B' L R' B' D R2 U F' R U' F' R F' R D2 B' R' B2 L' R' F' L2 
12. 18.91 D' F B2 R B2 U2 D L2 U2 D2 F2 B D U R F U L2 F2 R' B' D F' B L2 

OH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 2.75
1. 2.68 R F' U R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
2. (4.64) R F' R2 F' R2 U' R U F' R' U'
3. 2.44 U' F R' U2 R U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
4. 2.65 U' R2 F2 R F U2 F' R U' R' U'
5. 2.18 U' F2 U' R2 F R' F R2 F' R U'
6. (1.39) R' F R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
7. 4.17 F R F2 U' F' R U F2 U' R' U'
8. 3.18 F U F2 U F2 R U F2 U2 R U'
9. 1.99 U F' R2 F U F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
10. 2.25 F U' F R2 U F U' R U' R' U'
11. 2.91 F2 R2 F U' R' F R F2 U' R' U'
12. 3.10 U' R' F' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 

woot sub-ER.
1.39 was EG lolcase.


----------



## Julian (Dec 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 3x3x3 2H 24.44
> Accomplishment being that I did a 3 moves and then a PLL to do all 4 F2L pairs (switching colours in the process)
> R' D' U L F2 D U L2 B' R2 L' U D' F2 R' L B2 F' U F2 U2 R D2 R' D'
> Cross: B U' F' L R2 U
> ...


lolsolve
How did you quickly realize you needed an f-perm?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 20, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> OH. Probably first sub19: (15.64), 15.64, (23.04), 17.37, 20.41 = *17.81*
> 
> And first sub20: 15.64, 15.64, (23.04), 17.37, 20.41, 22.40, (14.44), 20.99, 21.57, 18.60, 18.62, 20.12 = 19.14 :3


 
When did you get good? :S


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 20, 2010)

4x4:

54.97, (43.70), 57.52, 52.26, 47.77, 52.09, 50.40, 50.66, (1:28.38), 1:01.25, 51.73, 56.98 = 53.56 avg12

1:28 was wrong centres + double parity + 2 piece pop
1:01 was double parity


----------



## kurtaz (Dec 20, 2010)

Average of 12: 11.35
1. 10.29 F2 R2 L U D2 R' D' F' D F' B2 D' L2 R D2 R L' D' R' F U' D2 B2 D' B2
2. 11.22 R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 F L' R2 B2 U' D R' F' R2 B L F2 D F L2 R' F2 L' D2 F'
3. 12.70 R2 D' U2 F D2 L2 F' B2 R D B2 L2 D2 U R' L' B' D L' U L' B2 U2 F2 D2
4. 10.09 F' D U' L' B' R2 B L' F B U' L2 U' F2 L U' F L D' L D2 U F L2 B
5. 10.94 D2 L' U F U2 L2 B' U2 L F2 L D2 R' U F D F2 B U2 L B' L' F' U R
6. 10.10 B' U' B F2 L F B2 D L2 U F' L2 R' D B U' F U2 F U L B2 D B' L
7. (13.21) L F D R' D2 B L R2 D2 L' D B L B' U2 B U' F L R' F2 L' B2 F D
8. (10.04) L2 U2 F' L2 R' F B2 L2 B U2 R' L' U D' R B F R2 L' U2 F D2 R D B
9. 11.93 D' B2 F R' L2 D U B2 U2 F' U L U2 B2 L F D U2 B2 F2 U2 L D L U'
10. 10.91 B U' D B' U B' F U2 D2 B F2 R2 L' D2 L R' D B' F' L' B R D B' F2
11. 12.71 L' D2 R L' D F' L R' D' B' F' U' B' F' L' D B' R2 U R2 L2 D2 U' F B'
12. 12.62 F D' U2 F' U' R' B2 U' D' B F' U2 B' D F' B D B F2 R F' L' F D F' 

4-8 10.38
yee
jövök cicám


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 20, 2010)

47.67, (45.69), 57.81, 51.95, 51.07, 56.25, 58.00, 54.14, 53.19, 56.35, (1:08.18), 49.08 = 53.55 avg12

PB by 0.01 lol. Totally separate average from the previous one


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 20, 2010)

Gargh! I got 10.66 average of 12 on camera...

... well, in front of a camera. It wasn't recording >=(


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 20, 2010)

Spoiler



Session average: 19.96
1. 19.52 L' R2 F D B2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 L' U2 R L' U2 R2 F R L' D2 R D' R' U L 
2. 22.31 U2 L2 U' R2 U F' D U2 R U F R D F2 R L B2 R D' R U' L B2 U L2 
3. 23.25 L' U' L' D2 F U2 B U2 D F D2 U2 B U' L U2 L2 U' D B' L' B' R' B R 
4. (24.00) U' D' B L' R' U2 D B' D2 U R' L2 D L U' B F2 R D2 L B R2 L' U' L' 
5. 19.22 D R' U2 D2 R D' R B U' F B' U' L' F' L2 B U B R2 D' R F' U2 D2 F 
6. 19.22 L' B2 F2 L' U' D' L' U B U R' U' F2 U2 B F' R2 L2 F D F L U L D2 
7. (15.66) U' F B2 R2 U2 D2 L2 R F R2 L2 B' U' D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 U D R' F2 B' 
8. 21.50 D' U' F' L2 U D' L D L2 F D' B2 F2 U' R F L2 R2 F B' R U R2 L2 F 
9. 18.80 U' R B2 L R F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 D R B' R2 L U2 R U' R L2 U2 F 
10. 18.83 U2 L' F' U2 F R L U' F L2 D2 R D U L' R' F D' U2 R' B2 L' D L F' 
11. 20.41 F L F2 U F2 U' D' F2 R2 F2 U R F2 D2 B' U' D' R F' D' B F2 U D' L2 
12. 20.11 B F' R D2 F' R' L U' L U2 F2 R2 F L2 R' U2 R2 L' B' L2 U2 B R2 U' R 
13. 19.28 D2 F' L' D2 F D2 U2 R' U2 R F2 L D2 L' U' B L' U F2 D2 F R' D2 B' F2 
14. 17.81 U D R2 B' U' B D F' U' L' F' U2 R D F U2 R2 D U2 L2 D R' D' B D 
15. 20.71 D2 R2 L2 F B' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 F' U2 L R F' B U L D' F' U2 L2 F' R D2 
16. 21.86 B' U' L U' D R2 L D2 B' D2 F' B2 U R' B L' U2 L' R' F' D R' B D2 U2 
17. 18.27 L B' D' F D' U2 F' L2 R B' F D2 R' D2 U2 L F' B' L2 R' F U' D' F2 R 
18. 23.15 D2 R2 D' F' U B' U' D B U R' L' U' L' R2 U2 D' R' U' R2 F' D' L' R' B' 
19. 20.84 D F L' R B L' F' L2 U' F2 R2 L F' R' B' D' U2 F' B2 U2 D' R L' D U 
20. 21.06 U L F B2 L U2 F U R F2 U2 L' B' L2 D' L' F2 U2 F L2 U' D2 L' D' B2 
21. 18.96 B2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' R L2 B R2 D U' R U' B2 L B' R' D' B2 F2 D' L' D2 U2 
22. 21.66 R' B F' L2 F2 U' D L R2 D L R' U2 F R D' R D R2 D B2 F' U2 R L' 
23. 21.13 R2 U B' F2 D L2 R B2 D F' D B' R2 D2 U L' R' D2 L' R2 D R' L2 U R' 
24. 18.13 D2 F R B' L F2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 B' R D2 B2 U2 D R' F' L D R' F B' U2 
25. 18.75 F R' L U R B F2 R2 B2 U L' D' F B2 R F' R F' B2 R L2 U2 R L2 B2 
26. 21.25 B' R L' B' L2 F U2 B L' D2 U F2 R F R' U2 L' B R2 D L U D L R2 
27. 21.56 B D U2 L R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R D L' B F D' L2 F' D' F2 D' B U R2 U' F2 
28. 18.36 R' F U2 B D2 B' L U2 L B2 L F B2 U' F R2 B' F R' L2 U' R' F2 B' U 
29. 19.66 R U2 F L' U' F R2 D B L2 U L' F' L' F' D' F' B2 L2 U2 B F2 R2 U R' 
30. 20.05 D' L B' U L' U2 R U2 R D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U D' F U2 B2 U2 L R2 U F L2 
31. 23.63 F D' B D' R2 L' B F2 U' R D' R B2 D2 F L D' B L2 B U D L' F' U' 
32. 15.78 D F2 R' L' U' B' R2 L2 F' B' D' U2 R' L B2 F2 D B L' D2 U' B L2 D B 
33. 20.38 D' B L2 D' R' D' R2 D L R' U' R B2 L' F' D F D B2 R2 D F' U2 L R' 
34. 21.61 B F2 L' U2 B2 L U' B' D' B' U' R' L' U F L' U2 F R' L D' U L2 B' L2 
35. 17.61 U2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' B' R2 L F2 U R2 F2 B2 D2 L' U' L2 D R' F' 
36. 20.13 D U2 R U2 L' B2 L U B' R2 B L2 R2 U' L B' R' D U' L2 B U' D2 L2 D 
37. 21.65 D R D F2 B L' B L D2 U B U R2 F' B2 R2 F' R2 B2 F' L U2 L2 U L2 
38. 17.69 B2 D2 R' B2 L D' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 F L' B' F L2 F' D R' F B2 D B' U' R2 
39. 19.19 L R F2 L B' D2 U' F' L2 F R2 D' B' F2 D B U' R2 L2 D' U' L R2 U R2 
40. 19.11 U L2 R' D2 B R2 B2 D' F' B2 U2 B L2 B D B L' F2 L2 R D2 F2 D' L' D2 
41. 19.28 F' L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' R F' B' R2 B2 U2 F2 B' R' L' D' L B D' L U F 
42. 21.08 D U R' B U' L U' D R D' B D2 B' D R2 B2 F' U' F U L R2 F R D' 
43. 18.86 R D' L R B2 D L' D' L B F2 D2 L2 D B' F D' B2 R' D R' L' B R D' 
44. 20.18 B2 F2 U2 F L' B' L' D' U2 B R B' L D' R D2 U L R B2 D2 U' B' L2 R2 
45. 16.55 F2 D' L' B2 L' R' U R D R2 B D R2 F2 B' D' R2 U' F R L F2 B2 U' D2 
46. 22.55 D B F' D' B2 F' L' U L B F' L2 B2 R2 B R L' F2 R L' F2 B' D2 F U 
47. 21.83 R F2 R' D' U L' F B2 D F U2 L2 D B D F2 R' D R2 L' B' R D L2 B 
48. 16.15 F2 D' L' U2 R' F U F2 L' U F2 L' U' F L' R D' F' R B U' B U' L' F 
49. 18.94 B2 U' R F2 R F2 U2 B' L2 U2 L U2 B' U' D' L2 B D' L' D2 B' F R2 L' U2 
50. 20.41 D' L2 F L F D F L' B2 U' L B2 D L2 R' U F' L B R' F2 D L' R B2



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.66
worst time: 24.00

current mean of 3: 18.50 (σ = 1.77)
best mean of 3: 18.03 (σ = 1.68)

current avg5: 20.39 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 18.95 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 19.54 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 19.27 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 19.96 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 19.96


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Teraminx 44:56.05



Spoiler











Not PB, but still sub 45 with a bunch of fails and pops. Sub 40 shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 20, 2010)

16.46 3x3 single. But, I did yellow cross, then once I did that, I realised 2 pieces were switched on yellow cross and the white cross was solved, so I switched to white cross. Then the F2L was fail, and I had a 1 look last layer >_<

EDIT: Megaminx OH in 6:45.41 no table.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 20, 2010)

Megaminx OH (no table): 3:46.18

Interesting challenge Ben...

EDIT: 3:29.31

I'm just using my index finger and thumb to do the turning. I'm not sure if I can turn faster with the help of my ring finger.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 21, 2010)

OH 
(18.99), 15.93, 17.41, 13.32, 14.54, 17.43, 18.04, 17.34, 16.31, 17.19, (9.97), 18.13 = 16.57
First 5 solves are a 15.96 avg5

...omg sub10 :O

R2 F' U D' F' D R' B' F2 U2 F' U' B2 D' F B2 L' U2 R' B2 R F2 L U2 D 

z2 y x r' D' F' R D'
R U' R2 U R
U2 z U' R' U z' y' U R' U' R
U' R U' R' U R' F R F'
U R U R' U R U2' R'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

49/9.97 = 4.915 TPS :O:O:O:O


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 21, 2010)

Statistics for 12-21-2010 00:45:09

Average: 4.01
Standard Deviation: 1.28 lol
Best Time: 2.42
Worst Time: 8.56
Individual Times:



Spoiler



1.	2.65	R' F' R' U' R U'
2.	3.04	R2 F2 R F' R U R U'
3.	4.84	R' F2 U R U R U2 F' R
4.	7.50	F' R U2 R' F U2 F U2 R U2
5.	(8.56)	U2 R U' F U' R2 F R2
*6.	(2.42)	F U F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2
7.	3.10	U' F R' U R2 U' F R' U
8.	3.88	R F' U' R' U' R2 U' F2 R2
9.	4.95	F' R U2 F' R' U2 F R F'
10.	3.98	U' R F' U2 R F' R2 F R'*
11.	3.59	F' U R F2 U2 F' R F2
12.	2.54	U' R' U2 R F2 R' F U2



3.65 Avg5 Bolded. Both PBs.

4/7 CLL sets done, it seems to be helping. Though the scrambles were easy on some. I think i did 2 Ortega solves and the rest were CLL or LBL if i didn't know the case. I did get 3 pure sune/anti sune CLLs though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 21, 2010)

49.61, 51.01, (57.87), (46.82), 48.25 = 49.62

Yay first sub-50 avg5 ^_^


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 21, 2010)

Average of 5: 2.12
1. (1.70) R2 U' R U' R2 U2 F R' F' R' U'
2. (3.71) U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 R F' U R2 U'
3. 2.18 F2 R2 U R U R' F2 U' F' R' U'
4. 2.22 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R' F' R2 F R' U'
5. 1.97 U F' R' F U2 R' F2 R F' R' U' 

2.12 avg with counting 1? Sounds familiar


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2010)

18.42 average of 12, with 16.94 average of 5 in it.
Using a mini C, and it's BLACK.



Spoiler



times:
19.17, 16.78, 20.01, 22.77, 19.53, 16.84, 15.61, 21.12, 17.89, 16.09, 19.97, 16.83

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.61
worst time: 22.77

current avg5: 18.23 (σ = 1.30)
best avg5: 16.94 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 18.42 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 18.42 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 18.42 (σ = 1.66)
session mean: 18.55


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 21, 2010)

Got this yesterday. Not counting it as a PB, because it's with spacebar. Didn't get my stackmat back yet. Pretty sure I could get sub-3 with spacebar. (Starting with hands flat and not touching the cube). The 4 4's really hurt.

3.24 avg12
3.20	R U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U'
2.90	R' F' R2 F R2 F' R F' R'
2.50	F R F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U
4.04	F2 R' U F U' R F2 U2 R2 U'
(4.35)	F R' F' R F2 U2 R' U' F'
3.16	F' U F U' F R2 U' F'
3.01	R F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U' F U'
2.75	R F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F
4.02	F' U' F R' F R2 U' R' F'
4.31	R F2 U2 R F' U2 R U' R2
(2.48)	R' U F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F'
2.55	F' R' U R' F2 R U2 R2 U'


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2010)

OH

Average of 5: 19.33
1. (17.60) U2 R' F' B' D2 U2 B U' B D2 R2 F2 U' R' D' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 F' B U2 L2 U2 
2. 19.57 F2 B' U L D' F' U' L B F' R L2 F' L' B' D' U' R D R' F' D2 F2 B L2 
3. (30.84) U F' U' B2 D F' B' R' B R2 U F' R2 F U' R' U2 R' U2 F' L B' L B2 U' 
4. 20.04 D2 F2 B2 L2 F' L B2 L D2 L' R2 D U' F D' U2 F' D2 R' D' U2 B2 U' B2 D 
5. 18.37 F L D' F2 U' F D2 R' U R B L2 B D F2 D' L U2 F' B' U D' B' R' D' 

go me


----------



## andrewki (Dec 21, 2010)

Recent PB Single's

2x2 - 0.54 - 3 move solution
3x3 - 8.65 - xcross and LL skip
4x4 - 1:46.xx
5x5 (computer) - 7:48.xx
7x7 (computer) - 28:xx.xx


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 21, 2010)

Got these a few days ago

Megaminx average of 5 4:44.37 (I forgot the times but i've done a lot of practise)

3x3 average of 5 37.00
37.66, 37.61, (41.19), 35.75, (35.55) = 37.00


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 21, 2010)

Finally got all my 2GLLs memorized. And the first average I do with them drops me down half a second. Average of 100: 19.46. And this is with almost a month off.


----------



## Diniz (Dec 21, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Finally got all my 2GLLs memorized. And the first average I do with them drops me down half a second. Average of 100: 19.46. And this is with almost a month off.


 Reallly nice? Do you use CPLS too of course right?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 21, 2010)

Megaminx single: 1:03.49

OLL was just: R' U' R' F R F' U R


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh that is just a little bit fast. Verging on world class I'd say


----------



## einstein00 (Dec 22, 2010)

I started a semi-good solve, but I got a pop on my OLL. After I popped the piece back in and finished the alg, I realized that it would've been a total PLL skip, and a personal best time... :'(


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 22, 2010)

13.48, (11.37), 13.33, 12.67, 12.64, 11.73, 12.68, 12.52, 16.43, (16.76), 12.62, 11.70 = *12.98avg12*
Thought I had ruined my chance after the 2 16s, but didn't realise I was rolling 15, 17 until after the next 2 solves 
No skips or other dodgy stuff like that


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 22, 2010)

(15.05), 13.24, (12.08), 12.10, 12.28 = 12.54


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 22, 2010)

Some PBs, as listed in my signature. All on 3x3, of course.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2010)

Various computer stuff... probably some are PBs.

4x4 tps: 32.383 = 219 @ *6.76*
3x3 tps: 7.793 = 68 @ *8.73*
2x2 tps: 2.148 = 22 @ *10.24*
3x3 avg12: 9.247 9.723 9.153 8.302 10.895 (7.793) 9.971 8.88 7.981 8.193 9.48 (11.05) => *9.183*
3x3 avg100: *10.302* (consistent for me)


Spoiler



9.205 10.925 10.324 9.709 9.49 10.913 8.999 8.902 11.339 9.503 12.773 9.762 10.407 8.062 9.197 9.864 9.028 10.522 9.248 7.931 10.297 10.542 11.472 (7.23) 9.665 10.093 10.365 12.233 11.768 12.767 9.247 9.723 9.153 8.302 10.895 7.793 9.971 8.88 7.981 8.193 9.48 11.05 9.797 10.551 9.429 11.667 9.654 10.626 9.854 11.234 13.448 8.885 9.993 12.055 9.705 10.621 15.493 9.742 12.95 11.689 8.38 10.383 13.199 13.069 8.364 15.781 9.565 10.212 10.216 10.671 8.183 9.82 8.587 11.801 8.774 11.137 8.839 11.117 14.246 10.665 9.359 12.519 8.447 11.11 11.383 10.486 11.195 8.035 10.47 8.349 11.241 10.628 8.298 9.408 (25.427) 10.315 9.286 9.711 11.843 11.18 => 10.302


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 22, 2010)

2x2: 3.93 average of 100


----------



## 4. (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally a sub 30 average of 5! (3x3)


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 22, 2010)

For some reason, I was in magic mood today, and obviously set new pbs for everything.

Single/Avg5/Avg12

Master Magic: 2.65/2.77/2.85
Magic: 1.27/1.34/1.44


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 22, 2010)

Teraminx: 42:29.55

And 45:36.08 avg5.


----------



## flan (Dec 22, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Some PBs, as listed in my signature. All on 3x3, of course.



I don't know if I'm just a slow learner but I swear your a really fast improver. How long did it take you to get sub 20?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2010)

4x4 PB's   
Average of 5: 1:02.28 (σ = 1.79) - Solves 6 to 10
Average of 12: 1:03.84 (σ = 2.63)

1. 1:02.32 R2 D' Uw F' Rw2 F2 U D2 Fw F2 D U' L2 F2 D U Uw' R' F2 B2 D2 F2 Rw' L2 B2 R Fw L2 Uw B U' Rw L2 F Fw' L B' R' B U
2. 1:04.00 U2 B2 D2 Rw' L2 B2 F Fw' D' Uw2 F Fw2 U' Fw2 R D Uw' R2 F D' Rw' B Uw' U F2 Rw F2 Fw2 B' Rw' U2 L' B R U L' Uw L R' Rw'
3. 59.69 Uw L2 D2 R' L2 D' F2 R Uw' R' Fw' R' D U R' U Fw2 R' Fw2 R2 Fw2 D U' R' Uw L2 U Fw2 F2 Rw R Fw L2 R' Rw U' R B' Fw2 R2
4. 1:07.76 Fw2 B' Rw U' B F D2 R2 U2 B2 R F' D L' B2 F Rw2 B Fw' U D2 Uw2 L' B2 D' U2 Rw2 U R U2 F2 U' Rw' L2 D2 Rw2 U' R' U2 F
5. (1:14.65) Fw' R2 L2 U' Rw' B' L2 D F Uw' D L2 Rw2 R B2 F2 R' U' R2 Fw' D' R' Uw2 Rw' U' Rw U' R Fw R Uw D Rw' Fw' L2 F' Uw2 R L' Uw
6. (56.76) Uw' D' Rw' U2 F L2 F2 B' R2 Rw F2 R2 Uw F' B U Uw Fw R' D2 L Fw' F2 Uw' U2 L Uw2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U R' Rw D L B2 Rw' U2
7. 1:01.53 Rw Uw2 U2 F B L2 Fw' Uw' R' Uw Fw2 Rw L2 R2 Fw' B Rw Fw' L D' U' L2 B2 D' R' Rw U' R' Uw2 B D2 B2 F2 Uw2 Fw L Rw' D' L' R2
8. 1:06.99 Fw2 D R2 D2 B R' Fw2 L B2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 F2 Fw Uw' U F' D2 L' D' Rw2 R B Uw' B' L' B2 Rw U L2 D2 Uw F Fw2 Uw D R2 U Rw2
9. 1:00.55 D B U' R2 B' U B' D F2 Rw D R' L2 F2 L U2 L' B Rw D U2 Rw' L U' D R' B U R Uw' L Rw' Uw R U2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw L2 U2
10. 1:04.75 R2 Rw B U2 D2 B Fw' R2 Rw2 B' R' B2 F' Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 L2 F' Uw' F D' L D F D R' D L2 U L' B2 R Uw Fw2 U' Fw D U' B2
11. 1:04.28 F' Uw2 D2 Fw L B Uw L2 R' F2 L Rw' F2 L Rw D' Fw2 R Rw2 D' R2 Uw R2 B' U' Uw' Rw2 Fw U' Fw' L U' F Fw' B' Rw Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw2
12. 1:06.52 D' Fw2 Rw Uw' U2 D2 F' B' D Uw R U2 R B Uw' L F Uw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' B' L F L' Rw' R D' B2 Fw2 F' Uw Rw' L' B' Fw2 R' Fw Uw U'

Separate good solve, occurred 2 solves after the above average.
14. 55.54 D B2 U L' U' D' F Fw R U' R D2 F2 D2 Rw' D' F U R' Uw' U2 L' B U R Rw U L Rw2 R2 D2 L Fw2 F L' B' Uw U' L U'


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 22, 2010)

Megaminx: 2:59.46

It's my new PB single.

Scramble: R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 22, 2010)

6x6 (still unmodded and unlubed)

5:54.11, 5:50.62, 6:41.95, 6:22.13, 6:15.11, 6:06.59, 5:53.06, 5:39.26, 5:42.58, 5:55.33, 5:58.08, 5:40.43

5:44.97 mo3
5:46.11 avg5
5:57.80 avg12

lol.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2010)

9.14 avg 12
8.91, 9.13, 10.30, (11.11), 9.10, 8.91, (8.02), 9.65, 8.12, 8.55, 9.43, 9.33

10.3 was a PLL skip. >_> lol.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2010)

wtfast anthony

Finally under my 7x7sim single on the dazzler sim:
*2:14.97* = 680 @ 5.04

EDIT: dazzler avg12
(2:14.97) 2:20.891 (2:40.331) 2:34.913 2:23.587 2:18.54 2:25.951 2:31.191 2:22.712 2:25.685 2:28.433 2:23.692 => *2:25.56*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 23, 2010)

best avg5: 9.21 (σ = 0.11)

best avg12: 10.42 (σ = 0.88)

heh


----------



## Shortey (Dec 23, 2010)

watwatwaaaat

When did you get fast? Are you wearing your lucky pants?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 23, 2010)

Shortey said:


> watwatwaaaat
> 
> When did you get fast? Are you wearing your lucky pants?


 
Who cubes with pants on...? Such a silly idea. Besides, as he has said many times here, pants slow him down.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

4x4:

(46.55), 51.50, 52.71, 48.67, 52.28, 59.81, 46.81, 52.59, 52.66, (1:00.21), 50.62, 48.19 = 51.59 avg12 

Part of a 53.08 avg25, probably the longest 4x4 session I've ever done. Wanted to try to make it sub-53 but major pop on the 26th solve >_>

Edit:

lol 2x2:
Average of 12: 3.55
1. 2.39 R2 F U' F R F' U' R' 
2. 3.33 U' R2 U' R' U R' U F' U2 
3. (6.74+) R U F U' F U2 F' U2 
4. 2.89 U' F2 R2 F U' F2 R U2 R 
5. 4.61 U' R2 F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U2 
6. 3.85 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' F2 U2 
7. 2.71 U2 R2 U' R F' U' R2 
8. 4.96 R2 U R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U' 
9. 3.89 F' R' F' R2 F' R U' 
10. 3.65 R' U2 R' F2 U R U2 F' U' 
11. (2.11) R F2 R U F' U F U2 R' 
12. 3.22 U' F2 R U' R2 U' R' U 
lol scrambles too

Part of a 4.37 avg100 which is also a PB I guess


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 23, 2010)

First OH solve of the day: 18.60 NL


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 23, 2010)

11.18 average on cam. It was kinda fail, really =/ Counting 13 =/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2010)

Average of 12: 6.97
1. 6.15 U L U R B' U' B U R B U r' u
2. (5.30) U L U R L U L R' B R' B l' u
3. 6.43 U L U' L' R' B' L' U B U' L' l' u
4. 7.38 U L U L U' B U B U R U r' b' u
5. 6.61 U L U L' B L' U R B U' R'
6. 6.72 U L U R U' L' B' R B R B' r b
7. 8.56 U L R B L B' R B' R U' L' l b u'
8. 5.88 U L U L' U' L U' B R' L B' l'
9. 7.50 U L U L U B' U B U' B L' b u
10. 7.00 U L U' R L B' U' L B' L' U r' b
11. (10.80) U L U R' B' L' R' L R' B' L' l r b' u'
12. 7.43 U L U' B R B L' R B L B' r b' u' 

Yay! With stackmat


----------



## plechoss (Dec 23, 2010)

http://hi-games.net/cube-5x5x5/watch?u=1957 
edit:
http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=1957


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 23, 2010)

9.83, 8.64, (18.75), 9.22, 11.77, (8.44), 9.38, 8.79, 9.13, 9.66, 9.48, 9.30 = 9.52
Am embarrassed with my WCA stats.



Spoiler



1. 9.83 B2 R F2 R L2 D2 F2 R' D R2 F2 U' F R2 L' F2 U' F2 B2 U D' F2 L2 U2 R2 
2. 8.64 R B2 F2 R2 L' F' D2 U' B' D B2 L' F U L' B2 F2 L2 R' U F2 U' L R U 
3. (18.75) D' B L2 D B F' D2 L' R U' F' U' B' L' F U2 L2 B U' D F2 R2 U D' R' 
4. 9.22 F2 R2 F' B D2 B' L' D2 L D2 U' F' D B2 U2 D L2 D F2 D2 F U' D' R B' 
5. 11.77 L F R' B2 F R' F2 D' B' F2 D R' D' B2 D2 L' D U L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 
6. (8.44) D' R' B2 F2 L2 B U2 L D2 R' D' F2 D L U D L U F U2 R B2 D2 U2 F2 
7. 9.38 L2 F2 D2 U R' B' U2 F2 U' D' R' D2 F D2 B2 D L' D B R2 D F B U2 L2 
8. 8.79 B2 U' D2 L' U F2 B U' L' D' F B2 D' R D2 R' F' R2 L B' D R F D B2 
9. 9.13 R' D2 L2 D' L' F2 R' B' D2 R' L' F U L2 F' D2 F2 B' D B U L D F R2 
10. 9.66 F' U D B' U' L B U2 R U2 B' F R D2 B' F' D R' U2 F D R2 D' L U' 
11. 9.48 U' L2 R2 D B2 L U' D2 L2 F2 L' F' L R F2 D R2 U' R L D2 L2 F2 U F2 
12. 9.30 F' L2 U2 R' F' L2 U' D F L D2 U F R2 F' L' F U2 L' F2 U D2 F B2 R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Can't remember if I posted it a few weeks ago, don't think so. 2:01.90 5x5 single. PB after about 1.5 years (was 2:03.44)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 23, 2010)

5x5 pb's all around
single - 2:01.61
avg5 - 2:14.97
avg12 - 2:19.44

2 at a time edges. No fixed buffer.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 23, 2010)

About 3 3/4 months, but I cube a lot more than most people. I do ~200 solves a day now, and sometimes more.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol - 2.59.98 7x7 centres. PB


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 23, 2010)

2x2 LOL

96.	0.05	U' R


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 23, 2010)

Pro94 said:


> 2x2 LOL
> 
> 96.	0.05	U' R


 
Wow, 40tps.


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 23, 2010)

Uhm... I don't know what is going on but i like it 


129.	0.79	F U' R' F U

obviously i consider this time as my PB


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 23, 2010)

3x3
My first sub-10 solve ever 
9.57
R2 L2 B' U' B' U2 D' B F L U2 R2 F' L' F2 B2 D B2 F U2 D' R B2 U2 F'
(Cross on U)


Spoiler



Cross: y' D R2 U2 R U
F2L#1: x2 y2 U2 R' U R
F2L#2: y2 U R' U2 R y' R' U' R
F2L#3: y' R U' R' U R U R'
F2L#4: y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: skip
PLL: U' y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

41 moves / 9.57 seconds = 4.284 tps
Very easy F2L, and OLL skip, but nonetheless very exciting for me 



Also, a pretty good separate average of 5:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 12.74
1. 13.35 F L B F' L B' F2 L R2 B' F2 R' B D2 U' L2 F' D' R' U2 L2 R D B' L
2. (17.53) D' U F' U B' L2 U2 B' L2 U L2 U R2 F D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F R D2 U2
3. 11.88 R D B2 L R' F U2 R B' U2 L2 R2 B U R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2
4. (11.76) B2 D L' R' F L2 B D B' F R' F U' R F U2 D R D R B' R B2 L F
5. 12.98 R U L2 B2 F L' F2 U2 D' L2 F2 L F2 U' F' B2 L' U' R U2 F B2 D B2 D'


----------



## qqwref (Dec 23, 2010)

Pro94: If you got 0.05 on a real cube... well, I'd say you must be timing wrong.

Nice job on the other one though


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 23, 2010)

3x3x3 Average of 5: 19.34
1. 19.72 L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' F2 U R2 U' D R' F R2 F U R' L' F' U2 B' U2 L' 
2. (27.61) D2 L D' R' B2 U L B U2 B U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R U' B L2 D2 U R2 F2 
3. (16.71) B' F R' D' R B' F R2 L2 B D L F U2 L F' U' L' U' R' F2 B' L2 D B' 
4. 19.85 R2 D L' U' L2 F' B' R' L' F L' R' D' R2 D U2 F L D2 U R' F D R D2 
5. 18.44 B2 L' U' L D2 F' B' D2 B U F B2 R2 L' F2 R' D U R2 L' B F L F L 

Yes, sounds noobish, but I'm not really sub 20 yet. I'm trying really hard, and this is one of my first avg5s of the day! They weren't hard scrambles, but I'm still pretty happy.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 23, 2010)

7x7

Mean of 3 - 6.32.83 6.13.88 6.35.81 = *6.27.51
*
part of
Avg5 - (6.47.40) 6.47.15 6.32.83 (6.13.88) 6.35.81 = *6.38.60 *


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Pro94: If you got 0.05 on a real cube... well, I'd say you must be timing wrong.
> 
> Nice job on the other one though



i got 0.41 on stackmat after, however you're right probably i stopped the timer while i was doing or starting to do the last move.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 24, 2010)

New PB Avg. of 12: *18.83*

1.	19.07	D2 U' L R B' F D2 B U L' R' B2 U R U2 L2 U B D B F D' B2 D U'
2.	(16.96)	L U R2 B F2 L R2 D R2 F' D' L B2 D' U2 F' L2 B2 F2 L' R' D' R U R
3.	17.58	D2 B2 R2 B' L2 F L R D2 U F' D2 B F' L2 D U B F' D2 L' R B2 F' R'
4.	18.02	D' F D2 U' B' U B' D2 L2 F2 D' L' D2 U' F2 L2 U B F2 D2 U' L2 D R' B
5.	(25.95)	B F2 U' L' R' F U F' L B' F2 L2 U2 F' R' B2 F D2 L B U B' L2 B' R2
6.	19.99	D' L' U' L B F' D L' B2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' R2 D R' D2 U' L2 U2 R2 D2 B D
7.	21.54	R' D' L' R' F2 L2 R B' F' D2 U B' F2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 R B' R2 D L R F2
8.	20.38	D' B F' R2 D U L2 B' F2 R D B2 F2 L' R2 U' L2 D2 L U2 B2 F L D2 U
9.	18.28	R F D2 L B' U' B F' D U2 B F R D' B' U L B2 F2 D' U B' F' D U2
10.	17.01	B2 F2 L' D2 U' B' F2 L2 R' F' L R2 B F D' L2 R' D' U2 F' D B F2 U F'
11.	18.00	D' R' F' U F2 L' R2 B2 U' B L2 F L' R2 D U' R2 B2 R D2 F2 D' U2 B' F2
12.	18.44	L R2 B2 F L2 D' B D B2 F2 R B' F' D2 U L R' D' U' R D2 U2 F' L2 D

   Ye-Yeah!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 24, 2010)

5x5 consistency:
1. 2:30.042 L' D' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 D2 Lw D2 Bw Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw' U' Fw D L Uw U B2 R Fw L2 Uw Lw2 Bw U Lw D' Rw2 B R F' Uw2 D Bw2 Lw D2 L Fw2 Uw2 Bw' B Uw Rw2 Bw' Dw Bw' Fw' Rw Uw2 Dw' F Fw L2 R2 Lw2 
2. 2:30.036 Rw L2 Bw' F B Fw2 Rw2 R' L2 D Bw D' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Rw' B2 Uw' B2 Lw Fw Dw2 Rw' R Lw' Bw2 B2 L' D2 F' Dw' U2 F Uw' Fw' R L Bw2 Fw' Dw F' Lw Fw2 Dw2 R2 Uw' Fw' U2 Bw' Lw' Dw L2 U Dw' Uw' B' Bw U2 Uw 

2nd one was 6 milliseconds faster

If it was only 2dp, they would be the same time.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 24, 2010)

Average of 5: 8.45 
1. (7.62) R2 U' D2 L' D' F' B L' D2 B' L D2 L' R U R D' F L D2 B' F2 L2 B D' 
2. 7.90 F B R B' D2 B F' L2 D R' D2 B D' L2 F D F B' D2 B2 R2 D U2 B L 
3. (10.74) R' U2 F B2 R L2 U L B' U' F R U F2 U F R B2 R' D B' R B D L' 
4. 7.78 F D R2 L' U2 B2 U R D' U2 F' R' F' D' F B U' R2 L B' U L' R' B F2 
5. 9.68 R B2 R' U2 B2 U2 D' R U R2 F U2 D' B R2 U R F' B' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 U' 

waffo summed up how i feel about this average

[7:51:31 PM] Waffo: thats like
[7:51:39 PM] Waffo: 3 sub-8s
[7:51:43 PM] Waffo: whoa


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2010)

7.xx f2l, into one of my fastest OLLs..into my slower N perm <_<. 10.99 time.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2010)

(32.15), 23.59, (22.61)[PLL skip], 23.68, 22.69 = 23.32 OH


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 24, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average of 5: 8.45
> 1. (7.62) R2 U' D2 L' D' F' B L' D2 B' L D2 L' R U R D' F L D2 B' F2 L2 B D'
> 2. 7.90 F B R B' D2 B F' L2 D R' D2 B D' L2 F D F B' D2 B2 R2 D U2 B L
> 3. (10.74) R' U2 F B2 R L2 U L B' U' F R U F2 U F R B2 R' D B' R B D L'
> ...


 
BigGreen, you are getting crazy fast. And your avatar rocks.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Average of 5: 8.45


 
I got this two days ago.
8.13, 10.21, 8.56, 8.66, 8.02

;D
<3


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 24, 2010)

sub-17 avg of 100
Average of 100: 16.42. The beginning was worse and the end was .

Click the spoiler thing to see the individual times and scrambles.


Spoiler



1. 16.73 L F R2 U' D' R' B2 F' L U' R F' U D2 L' D F' D' R D2 U' R' L2 B' R
2. 14.78 L' B L B' L2 B2 D L R F D2 U2 B' F D' U' F B' D' R' L' D' F D2 R
3. 16.87 B2 L' B' R' B2 L2 B R' L U' D' B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U2 B F' R' B' F R D
4. 18.42 R B2 L2 B2 R L D' F' B' R' B2 D R2 L2 F D' U L2 R2 D U' F2 R D2 U
5. 18.62 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R' L D' U' L U2 R B' F' U B2 F2 U L B L2 D L2 R U
6. 16.42 U2 R2 F R D' U L2 D L2 D2 L' F' B' U2 D' F' U2 R2 B' R L U' L F2 L2
7. 18.02 F' R2 L' D' R U2 R F' R L' U' L' F R' D2 R' F R2 U F2 R' B2 U' D' B2
8. 17.85 F' U' B F' L' R' D B' D' R2 L D' B2 U2 B' D B' F2 R2 D2 L R' B D L'
9. 18.10 U' D L R2 D' B2 D' F' D' R U F' R F2 R U2 L' F2 B L' D' U B2 L2 F'
10. 18.06 F B D F' R D' B R2 L' D' U R U2 L' B' U D' L2 U' R' B R' D' F2 R
11. 18.03 R B2 D2 U F2 L' D2 R' B' U L R B2 U' L' U R F' R B' D' U F2 U2 B
12. 17.58 F' L' F' L U2 D' B' F2 R B F L2 R' F' R' D2 R2 B L U2 B F D2 U R'
13. 18.23 L R U B' D F2 B D' R' L D2 F U B' U F R' L U2 L2 D L' R2 F2 R2
14. 19.15 L' R F' L2 F2 D' B' L2 U2 D' L2 R' B2 L' D2 R L' B L R2 F2 U' D2 L' B2
15. 13.51 F U R2 U R2 F' U D' F2 U' B' R2 D' R D L R F2 U' F' B D L D U2
16. 17.49 B' U2 B' U2 F U2 F R2 L B2 R2 B' F2 L2 F B' U' R U' B D R2 D B' R
17. 13.49 D R D U' B' R' L2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 L U' B2 D' F' U' L2 U' D' B' R' U' F'
18. 16.63 L2 D L' B D U2 L2 R F' R' D' R' L' D B' R L' D2 B2 D R' L' U F' D2
19. 16.71 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L' B L D' R' D U' F D R2 B' R' L U2 L2 R F' R D' F
20. 15.71 U2 R L' U2 F B' R F R D F' U2 L2 R B' U' F' D L2 D2 F B2 R2 B' U'
21. 18.31 F D B L2 R F2 L2 F' B' L D B L' B U2 F' D F R2 D F' L B R' B
22. 18.03 L F2 U2 D' R2 L2 D R' L U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 F' L D' B' F2 D L' F D' F
23. 17.04 U2 B' U R' L U2 L2 U2 L' B L U R' L2 U D2 L D R D2 L2 F D2 B' D
24. 17.32 L' D2 R' B2 U L D' R' F2 L U' R' B' L R' B' F U2 B' D2 R2 L' B2 R' U
25. 17.98 D U L' D' F R U2 D' B' L B L2 D' L D U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 B L2
26. 17.88 U' B2 L2 B R B' F R' L' U2 R' U R B' D U' L' U2 B2 R2 B' L U R U'
27. 16.98 D2 R U2 L U2 L' R U L' D F' L2 R B' U' F2 D2 F2 R D B L' R2 D2 U2
28. 16.77 U' F B U2 D B2 D' B F2 R' D2 B R' D2 R2 U D' B2 L' B2 F U2 L' U' L
29. 17.76 D2 U L2 U L' R B D' U2 R B F D' U F R D' L' U' D' L2 B' U' D R
30. 17.59 B' U L D' F' R2 L F2 R D F B R' L' B2 D F B' D2 F2 U F' D L' U
31. 18.91 F U2 R D2 F U2 R B2 D2 B' R' F' L' B D2 L2 U F2 B2 D2 F' L' D' U' F2
32. 14.96 U2 L2 F U' D' L' D F' B L2 F D' B2 R F L' R' U2 L' F2 D' L' B2 U F
33. 13.31 F U D L' B2 L' F2 B U R B' F' D' U2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 U'
34. 18.37 L' F' B U F2 U R2 B U2 B F' D B R2 B' D' R F' B2 D F B' R2 L B'
35. 16.06 U' D2 F2 L R U' F U2 D2 R' U B2 L2 D F R2 F U D' F2 B2 U2 F B' R
36. 16.77 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B' D' B2 D2 R2 U B' F2 U2 D' L' U L2 F R2 U F2 U'
37. 18.97 F' L' D B2 R U' L U' D' F' D R2 L' U L' D B F' L' D F' L' D2 F2 B'
38. 14.84 B' R2 B R B F2 U' L' F R L U B' U' D2 R' U2 D2 F U D' F U L B
39. 19.09 B' D2 R2 U' F2 R U L R' D U2 F' L' U2 R2 L U' B' R F2 L' D2 R D2 U'
40. 16.37 B2 U' F B2 L2 B2 D U' L2 F' L R2 B' D R L2 U' F' U' L2 F' L2 R U2 B'
41. 16.58 B' R' B' F R2 D U' R L F R F B R F R2 D2 U' L D L2 D2 B2 F' D
42. 14.67 L' U2 L B2 L' R B2 L2 U F2 D F2 D' R' L F D R2 D U' R F2 R L2 F'
43. 17.48 F R2 F2 R' L' F U2 B' L2 R F' B2 L2 R' B2 R2 L' F' L' R U F U2 F2 L'
44. 16.64 R U2 L2 R F B2 D F' D U' L' R' U B2 R' D R' L' B' L' R D' F' L B2
45. 16.62 R' U2 L B D U2 B R U' L B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F L2 U F' U R' F' B2 L' D2
46. 14.98 L U R D L2 U2 D2 B R2 F R2 D U R2 B' R2 B' U' D F B D' U L U
47. (19.87) F' B2 U' F U' F2 U2 F' R D2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 D2 F' R U' B2 D2 B' F' D R2
48. 16.17 L D' R L' B' U2 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D' U F2 R' B2 U2 R2 D F' B' U L'
49. 14.88 D' B2 D F' L' D' B' F2 U' R D2 B' F D' B2 U2 L F B U' L U2 F2 D B
50. 17.71 B F U2 L2 R' D' F D L' R2 U' R2 F D B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 L U L D2 F
51. 17.12 D2 L B2 U' L F' B2 L2 R' B2 D B2 R L' B2 L B F D' U' R2 U F' L2 U'
52. 16.95 L2 D B' L2 D F B2 R2 L2 F2 R B' U D' L' B' L F2 L' F B2 L2 F R B
53. 14.37 L' B2 R D U F2 L2 D2 B R B' D2 U2 F2 R B R2 D R L' U D R' F2 U2
54. 17.60 U L U' R2 L D' L2 U' D2 F2 B' R2 D F2 R' F2 R L B2 R D' U R' D2 L
55. 16.06 L' F2 R U R D' R' D' B2 L2 D' L2 B' L U2 F2 L F R2 B R F' U2 B F'
56. 17.15 F L' F U' D2 R F' L R F L B L2 R2 D' U' L D R' U2 F2 R2 U R2 U'
57. 17.49 R U' F2 U' F' D' B2 F2 L' B' R' B' F L2 R2 U R' D2 F' D' F' L F2 B' D2
58. 19.01 D' R' F' R2 F B D U2 B' U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D2 F2 U L2 F' L' U' R U2 L2 B
59. 13.06 B' U F2 U' F' L2 B2 L D U' L' F2 D2 B2 R' B2 U F U2 R2 B2 D R' L2 F2
60. 15.90 F U R' D F2 L' F2 L U R U2 F D L R' F2 L' B' F2 D' B' L' F2 L2 U
61. 13.34 U2 F2 D2 U' L' U D2 L2 D U' L2 D' U' R2 F U' R' U2 R F' L B2 L2 D' R'
62. 16.29 L2 B R2 L U' L R' U' B' D' F2 U2 R2 D' L' F' D2 U2 F' U' B D2 U2 L D
63. 15.11 L2 U' R B U2 L2 F' U L' U R F R' D' R2 L2 U F2 D B2 D' F' U2 L2 F
64. 17.73 R2 L F2 U B D' L' B' F R' D2 F' B2 D B R' B R2 L' D2 U' F2 B R2 B'
65. 16.76 L F' U2 D2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 B2 D F R' B' F2 U R' L F' R2 B L' D2
66. 15.06 F L2 D' L' D U2 L R' D L2 U2 R' D2 B F' L2 B F' D' F B' R2 F2 R2 U2
67. 15.48 F B2 U2 F' R' F U' R U D' R2 B2 R2 F' L F2 D2 L2 U' L D B D' F2 U
68. 17.39 U L2 U2 B' F2 D2 F U' R2 L' D2 U' L U2 D B L' F' L' U D2 R' B D F
69. 12.88 D2 B2 R B' L B2 U2 B' L R F D B R2 L' U2 B2 D U F2 U2 D2 B2 U L
70. 14.47 U B D2 U B' D L' B' R U B' F2 D' L' U' F' B' R' L' B R U' F' L2 F'
71. 16.26 R2 L B' R L' B2 D2 U' R2 B F U2 L' R2 U R' D' R L2 D R' F2 U2 R B2
72. 13.06 B F' R L B' R U F L' F2 D U R L2 B2 R2 F B2 U' B R2 U' R U D'
73. 19.55 L2 B' D2 U2 B L B2 F2 L2 U' R D2 F U2 R' U2 F2 B2 U' F' R2 D' R F L'
74. 15.77 F R U2 F' U2 D' R' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 U F L' D2 B L' D L R' U' B2
75. 16.70 U R2 D' R' D U2 R B2 F2 L2 D2 F B2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 L U2 L2 U L F2 D2
76. 17.20 B' R2 B' F R U2 F U L2 D R' B L' B' R' F B U' D2 L2 U L B' R' L2
77. 15.59 R F' B2 R F2 D R2 L D2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L D' F' R2 B' D2 U' B2 R' D L2
78. 14.18 U2 R2 B2 F' L' R F B' L2 F' R' D2 R2 B' F L2 F2 R2 L' F2 R' F B' U' R
79. 16.25 B2 D B F' L' R2 B D2 R B' R' D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 L' D U' R' D' F B L'
80. 19.05 R2 F R' U' R' L D2 U' R L2 B2 R' D2 B2 F' L B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 F' D2 F'
81. 14.18 L B D R2 D2 B2 U R B L2 R2 D' F' D2 U' R L D' L U' B2 L2 U' R' F'
82. 14.95 F2 B2 D L2 U2 B L2 F B2 U' F2 L R2 F2 D2 U' L B D2 R U' B2 U' L2 U'
83. 17.43 R2 F' R2 B R U' B' D' F2 B' L' F' D' F' U' L D' L2 F' L2 R2 D U2 L F
84. 13.84 B L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 B' R' D U' L' R2 U' F2 B2 L' B R' F2 D' R2 U F2
85. 18.95 R2 F B' D B' D' L' R F' L' R2 D B U2 R L2 U L' R D L2 B U B D
86. 16.79 U2 B2 U' R2 L B' L D2 F L2 R2 D' U2 L R D2 U' R2 B' U B' R2 D' B R
87. 17.33 U2 B2 F' R' U' L2 D2 R U B' R' U L2 R F2 L2 F D F' D' B' F2 U2 R F'
88. 13.96 D2 B2 U2 L F R F B2 D' F2 B D' L U' B2 R2 F L' D' U2 B' L' F2 L F
89. 16.30 B2 U L' R2 D2 L2 D2 R D L2 F2 R' U B R' U' B2 D2 R2 L' D U2 L D2 L2
90. 17.29 R' U2 F2 L2 U' F2 B R U' B' U L2 R' F2 U' F R D2 L' U2 R F' R2 F2 B
91. 19.28 D B2 F L F L' U2 L2 D2 U2 F U L' U2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 R' L' F2 L D2 F2
92. 12.71 F' U2 R2 L' U' F2 D2 F2 R B' F U2 R D' F B' R' U2 B' D U2 F B D' U2
93. 15.65 U L' B2 F U2 D R2 D L2 D R' B L F' U' B' U' F B' D2 U' F B' U2 D2
94. 15.86 B L D U2 R2 B' D F U B' F R L2 B' D L2 U2 F' L' B2 F R' F2 U B
95. 15.61 L' D' F L2 B' D2 U' B' U2 D' B' R' D R2 F' B' L' D2 U L' R F D B U
96. 15.39 F' U L' R2 U2 R' B D2 L' B2 U' B R D2 U' L' R D F' U D2 B' U2 F R
97. 13.48 L2 F' R' D' U' L D' L2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' L2 F' R' D' U' B2 R2 L' D R2 D' L2
98. (12.51) L F2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' R' L2 D R F L2 U' F D L R' U B U' D B
99. 15.14 R2 D B R2 F2 B2 D' F2 L' D L2 D2 L2 R B2 D' F U D2 F D L' F2 R2 F
100. 13.06 R B2 R' U D R2 D U B U' F R L2 D U' F R U' D2 L U2 R D2 L' U2


----------



## ianini (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeeze it's been a while since I've been here. I took some 6 month long break due to lack of interest and school. But now I'm picking it back up and tried my skills on the square-1:

Average of 5: 24.95
1. 24.78 (-2,3) / (3,3) / (-1,-4) / (1,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,2) / (6,1) / (6,-1) / (4,6) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (2,-4) / (-4,0) 
2. 27.17 (-2,-4) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (-4,3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (0,2) / (-3,-5) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,3) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (-4,0) 
3. (22.45) (-3,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,6) / (-2,0) / (5,6) / (2,3) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-2) / (-5,6) / (-2,0) / (-3,4) / (6,5) / (-2,2) / (0,6) /
4. 22.91 (0,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (-2,2) / (-2,-3) / (-4,-2) / (4,0) / (4,5) / (0,1) / (5,5) / (0,6) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (6,0) 
5. (44.60) (6,-4) / (0,6) / (4,-2) / (5,0) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (2,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,3)


----------



## Carrot (Dec 24, 2010)

Scramble: L D' L' F2 B D U2 B2 D U L' D' R' B' R' B L2 B U B U2 D' F' U D2 (wait what!? it's 3x3x3 :O )

time: 5.32

x2 y 
U' x L' U L U2 x' y U' L' U L U' L' U' L D U (15/15)
L U F U' F' L' U' (7/22)
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 (9/31)

31/5.32 ~ 5.83 tps


----------



## plechoss (Dec 24, 2010)

Jflysim 3x3
7.97, 7.05, 7.55, 6.66, 12.15 = 7.52
fail average of 12 
7.97, 7.05, 7.55, 6.66, 12.15, 9.41, 7.63, 10.74, 8.11, 10.91, 8.85, 11.99 = 9.02 :/


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 24, 2010)

Megaminx: 2.44.41

It's my new PB single. I've been practicing Megaminx for a few days now, and I'm starting to get better at it.


----------



## joey (Dec 24, 2010)

LOLWAT 4:51.40 7x7..
I haven't even been practicing..
I normally do freeslice, with yellow/white as first 8. This time I did any edges.. might stick with it!

(Old PB was 5:30 ish)


----------



## Shortey (Dec 24, 2010)

9.96 avg12 on video. Uploading tomorrow.


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 24, 2010)

0.00 sd pyraminx
4.77, 4.77, 4.76, (2.80), (5.58)
wtf


----------



## Carrot (Dec 24, 2010)

Puzzle said:


> 0.003 sd pyraminx
> 4.77, 4.77, 4.76, (2.80), (5.58)
> wtf


 
still doesn't beat my 0.000 sd pyraminx avg5 

3.42, 3.42, 3.42 counting


----------



## Kian (Dec 24, 2010)

13.52 Average-

13.03, 14.22, 14.16, 14.51, 12.34, (14.91), 13.51, 14.62, (11.04), 12.43, 11.94, 14.43


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2010)

15.86 Single
PB best 2.12 

U' R B R' F2 B' D R' D2 L' U' L U B' R' D F2 B2 L' R' D U2 L F' U' 

Standard scramble position

Yellow Cross


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 24, 2010)

Statistics for 12-24-2010 23:31:38

Average: 1:16.86
Standard Deviation: 1.82
Best Time: 1:11.65
Worst Time: 1:23.76
Individual Times:
1.	(1:11.65)
2.	1:21.51
3.	1:15.21
4.	1:15.69
5.	1:16.65
6.	1:16.71
7.	1:18.38
8.	1:19.06
9.	1:14.76
10.	(1:23.76) (Minor pop)
11.	1:15.30
12.	1:15.31


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2010)

well this sucks

9.877 9.142 8.536 (7.686) 10.848 8.948 9.131 7.712 8.027 (12.822) 9.38 8.951 => *9.055*


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 25, 2010)

15.90 OH avg50 wtf.best avg12 15.24,best avg 5 14.67 yay


----------



## Shortey (Dec 25, 2010)

wtfast


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 25, 2010)

Average of 100: 24.43


Spoiler



1. 22.21 L' D U2 L2 R' B' F' R2 B2 D' L' U R' U2 R' L' B D2 R' L' B' L' F2 L2 R'
2. 24.06 U2 F' U2 F' B R2 F' U' L2 R D2 F' R D F B' U D' B' D' R' U2 F2 D R'
3. 28.01 D' L B U B2 U' R' D2 L' D R' F' D' L D R' B' R2 U' R' F U R' D2 R
4. 23.00 D' F R' F2 L2 R2 F2 D L' F L2 U' F2 R U R F2 U2 F' U D2 R F U D'
5. 27.26 F2 D2 L B2 F' D U2 R' D' B U' F' R2 L' F' B2 L B2 L R F D2 B L' F2
6. 25.06 B' U B2 D F2 L U' L U2 D L U D2 B L' B D' B2 L D B' U F' R D
7. 27.75 R2 F2 D' U' L' D F' R' F' B' L' U R B' U2 B R B2 D R' B2 U' B' F2 L
8. 25.73 R2 U L2 U2 F' L' B2 F R F2 L' B2 U' D2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 D F D' R2 D' L
9. 24.09 U2 L' F' L2 U R2 B' F D' R2 B' L R2 U2 B F R2 U D L' F2 R' B U L'
10. 25.53 R F' U L' D2 B' U D R2 B' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 F D' R F U2 B2 U2 F2 L2
11. 26.79 B' L' R B L R2 F' B D F2 L F2 L2 R2 B' F' U F' U2 B F2 U2 B L U'
12. 28.02 D' L' B2 D2 L2 R D' R' L D B2 L F' L2 R' B R U' D2 F2 B U2 D R' U'
13. 24.31 R2 D' L' F R' B U B R' L' U2 B U2 R L D' B F2 R L2 U' D' L' R U
14. 27.36 L2 R2 D' U R U B L2 B U' D R' U2 B' U' F B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D' B' D' U'
15. 26.16 F2 R L U' B' R' U L2 B2 D U' R U' F B2 D2 L' B2 U' B' F' U R B U2
16. 23.19 L2 R B2 L B F' U F' D2 L B F' R U2 F2 U' L F2 R' L' F2 U R D' U'
17. 25.59 L' R2 D2 R U2 B2 R U' R2 U2 D' L2 D F' U2 B D U' B2 U R2 U' B' U' B2
18. 23.27 L2 F' U2 L D2 U R L B2 F D U' F B R L U2 L U' B F' L' U2 F' L
19. 24.86 B U D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F B D' B2 F U B' U' D B2 F2 D' F' U' R2 D F
20. 21.98 L2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 R' D2 U' L2 F' U' D' R' L2 F D2 U2 L D R' U L2 B U'
21. 25.14 L' R2 U' L R2 B2 F L' R D2 L' U' L2 R2 D U L' D' U L' D B D' L R2
22. 23.95 U' D2 R2 U2 D' F R2 U2 D2 R' D' B L2 B2 R2 F2 B U2 B' D B' R' L' F2 L
23. 25.43 U2 L2 U D' R2 L2 U2 D L' F L2 R' B' U R' L F U L F' U' L D' F2 B'
24. 28.98 D L U' B' U F' B R' D' F2 L2 F2 U L' B F U2 B D' B F' D B2 R' L2
25. 23.54 D2 B2 U' D2 B' D F U B2 F' D F2 U F U L2 F' B2 U' R B' D R' U2 F
26. 25.09 U B2 U D' F' D L2 U' R2 B' L' R' D' R U' B' U R2 L D2 B U L2 D L'
27. 27.29 L2 U' R' U' R' D L B F U2 D2 B R2 B2 R2 D' F R2 D L' B' F2 L2 U2 D'
28. 24.42 U' R' F' B L B' D2 R U' R' F R2 D F' B D2 F2 B R2 D F' L2 D U2 R
29. (30.15) D F2 L' F' U R' U2 R2 D2 L' B' F' U R2 F2 D' F D2 R2 F' D' F2 L2 U2 F2
30. 24.71 L F R' L2 U L F U B U2 R' D U2 R' D2 F' U2 L F' L U' F' B L R2
31. 28.39 D' L B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F R2 U F B2 D2 B2 F U F R F L' F L' U
32. 22.10 R B2 D L2 B F' D' R2 F' U' D2 B F' U' B' L2 U2 D2 F2 D R D2 R' F U2
33. 25.01 L R B' U R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L D' F R U' F' R' D2 R' B' U2 F D2 U L2
34. 28.06 B' F R F' R' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F' U' F2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 B' U B D'
35. 23.38 B' U' F2 R' U' F2 D' U L2 R D' B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L U2 F2 R2 L F' D2 F D
36. (15.86) U' R B R' F2 B' D R' D2 L' U' L U B' R' D F2 B2 L' R' D U2 L F' U'
37. 20.26 D' U B2 R' D' R' U2 B U B' D' F2 U L2 B U' F' L' D2 R' F' R L U2 B2
38. 24.58 B U R D' F' R D' L F' B2 D R' U' L D2 U' R D2 F' U D R U' R' U'
39. 22.88 L' U F2 B' U' L B' D' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R' F R B2 U2 R' F' R' D2 B R
40. 24.70 B2 F' L' D U R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R L' D2 U' L2 U B' U2 R2 U2 L U D2 R2
41. 25.79 U B D2 U' F2 B2 U2 L' D U L' R' D F2 B' L2 D U2 L R2 D U F B' U2
42. 26.22 F B U2 F D' R L' F L' R' B' R' L' D' U F' L F' L R' U2 L' R D' R'
43. 20.26 D2 L2 F B2 D2 L' R2 B F2 D' B' L' D2 R' F' D U' R' F2 B' U L U2 R F
44. 24.11 U B U2 B U' L D' L2 U B2 L U B2 L D L D' R U B' R D F' R' B'
45. 27.48 L2 U' R' D2 L2 U' L B' U B F2 R' L B2 F U' D' L' D2 B' F2 L R' U2 R'
46. 23.61 B2 L' D' F2 L' D2 F B' D' R L U' L2 D2 L U2 F' U D R L F' L2 D' R2
47. 25.69 B D L' B' U2 D2 L R2 F U' D L F' U' D' L U' F2 D' U2 F B D2 L2 D2
48. 26.74 F' D L F B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 L B2 R2 U R U' R L' D2 F2
49. 22.66 D B U2 R2 D2 U' F R' U2 B2 F2 L D B L' D' B' U L U F2 D U' L2 D'
50. 27.29 F2 D' L2 U B D' U L R' U D2 L' R D U' B D' R2 D' F' R B R2 D L
51. 20.54 R' L D L B' D2 B2 U2 L R D R' F' B2 U R' U2 R U2 D L' F R' D2 U2
52. 17.73 R L' D U2 B' U L' U2 F' D' U L D' R D2 L R2 B' L' U' D2 R2 B D2 B'
53. 24.77 L2 U2 D R U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F' D' F D' F' D' R' B2 D' U L' D2 U B'
54. 22.31 D' B F L' F' B' L' F R B' F L' U2 B' F L2 F' L' B' D' U L' U' R' B'
55. 22.38 D2 R L2 U' R' D2 L2 F' R F B' L' R B R' U2 D' F R U F2 L R B F
56. 22.53 B' L R D' U2 B' R2 D F2 U R2 L' D2 L R2 U' L B2 L' F R U2 R2 D U
57. 26.79 L D2 L' B' D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' D B L2 F' L' U F' U L D2 B R F2
58. 20.98 R2 D R2 U' D B D2 U F D B2 F L2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F' L U' L2
59. 27.11 D2 L' R2 B D' U F2 B' U2 F2 R' B2 D' R L' U2 R2 B R' F' R' D' B2 R D'
60. 24.49 R D' L2 U2 R' U2 D B2 R2 F' L' F B L2 B' U2 F' R2 U D' F R2 L' U' L
61. 25.51 F2 L' D B F2 R' D U2 R D L R2 U D R2 D' F B' L2 U' B' U' F2 U' L
62. 17.84 R' B F2 L R' B' L2 U D2 F B' U' R2 D' B2 L F2 R F R2 L' F U D L
63. 25.55 F2 B R L D U' B2 R F2 B' D L B' F2 L' B2 F' L B F' U' R2 B2 D' B'
64. 21.22 L' U2 L' U D B L R2 F' D' B2 F' L' B2 F2 D' B' F2 U2 B U2 L D F2 R
65. 24.12 F D' R D2 U' F R U' F L F R F' B' U' L2 U2 F' L D2 L U2 D2 F' U2
66. 24.02 U' B D' U2 R L' F L R2 B2 F2 U2 L F U' F2 D2 B' F U B2 F2 R B' F
67. 24.58 D F2 R' L2 D R2 D2 L' F' L2 U F' D B2 R D L2 D' F R L' B2 F2 R' L'
68. 26.65 R U' F' L' F2 U R2 D2 F B D' F2 B R2 L' F' U2 F' B2 L2 F2 B L2 D2 F2
69. 23.81 F R U2 D' B2 F L2 F' L B F2 L2 U' B D2 U B' R2 L' B2 U2 D2 F U' D2
70. 26.06 B' U R' B2 D' L2 R2 B U' D' F D U' B2 R2 F' L' F' L2 D2 L' R2 B D2 F
71. 24.73 D2 L' B2 D' R' B F' D2 R2 D2 U2 R D F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F D' F' R2 D2 L2 B
72. 26.29 L B R L' B' U F' U' F2 R2 B' R2 L2 D' B' R2 U2 B U2 D' R' B' U' R' F
73. 24.73 L R2 D B D2 B' D2 U B' D2 F' B2 U F' B' U' F' D2 B2 R2 F' D' L U' R2
74. 22.30 L' U' L B L F2 L2 F D' L D B2 R' F' U L' R2 D F' U2 B' R2 F' R U2
75. 26.99 F D' F L B2 R2 F' L2 U F' R' F' L2 U' L2 U D' B R' U2 R' U2 B2 D R'
76. 26.47 F L U' L' F L D2 B2 U2 B L' F L' D2 U F2 R2 L U' L' F' U D' R2 D'
77. 23.85 U2 F' D2 U L2 R' U B L F' D' R2 B2 R L D F L' U L' F L2 B D L2
78. 26.17 L D U R B2 D F2 D R F R2 L' B' L B2 F2 R B U2 R B U2 D' B R'
79. 23.71 D' L D' R' U2 R B2 D B F' D F L F' U' L U F B2 D R U D2 B2 F2
80. 27.84 B' U2 L2 B2 F L2 B L' R U' L' B R' L' D' R2 F L R2 F U D' B F' U2
81. 22.39 F' U R B U' B2 L U' F2 U F R' B' R' D2 U2 R' L2 D2 F R F D' L R'
82. 24.23 U' R' D' U2 B' L R2 F' R' D R F R2 L' B' U2 L2 D2 R B D' R2 D U2 L'
83. 24.65 L2 R U2 F' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L F R2 D' L F' L2 F2 U F' D2 L2 B' L' B2
84. 21.10 R2 U' F2 D L' R2 D2 F' D' R2 B' L2 D' F' L' F' U' B R2 D' B' F2 L2 D U
85. 25.05 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' R' B U D2 B' U' R' B' F' U' B U D R2 D' L D B
86. 24.01 F2 R L U B2 F2 R U' B' F2 D F2 D' L2 D2 L' B' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' U' L2
87. 23.26 B2 L U2 F D2 L' D2 B' D2 R B' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' R D U2 B F' U' B' U2 L2
88. 25.40 F' U' D B' R D' R2 F2 R D2 L2 U L F' R2 D2 L B L U2 D B' U2 R2 F'
89. 20.58 L' F2 U2 B2 F L' R F2 L' U' L D' U' F2 R2 B' D2 R U' L' B U' B F R
90. 27.66 D' R' L D B2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 R' B' F' D' B2 D2 F D' B' R F' U' F2 U'
91. 19.99 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L U2 R2 B U' F D R' D L2 R2 F R' U' F' D R' F L2
92. 22.97 F' U' D R2 F2 L B2 R' L2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 U F' U D' F' B2 U D2 B D' F'
93. 24.95 F2 D B R2 B2 L2 U R L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B F2 D' R2 L B R D F2 L' F' D'
94. 22.43 U L D U' R2 D2 F B L' R2 B' R2 U R2 D2 R2 F' U F L2 B D' L2 R2 D2
95. 25.29 L F' B2 D' B2 R' B R' L B' U F R2 L' D' L2 B L' R2 B' R U2 D2 R' U'
96. 19.14 D' U2 F' U2 B' D U F D' R L2 D2 L R' D' U' F2 U L F' L2 F D R2 U'
97. 22.46 D R L' F' L' B2 L' R2 U2 L U R D2 R' F B R' U D B F' L' F' U' R2
98. 24.64 B D U2 R' B2 U2 F R F' B L' U' R2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 R' U2 D2 F2 D R
99. 26.22 U R' D F' L F2 D' L U D' R' D' L' B R2 F' D' U' R L F R' D B2 U2
100. 23.44 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 B R2 B2 U L U D' L B D' U2 F2 L F2 U' F2


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 25, 2010)

Dropped my average a good second and a half. I'm now fully CN. I guess taking a 3 week 3x3 break and working with other puzzles helped. Megaminx, 5x5, and 4x4 really forced me to look ahead while my 3x3 was broken and it carried over. There aren't any specific cross colors I noticed that really were any worse than another. The PB single was yellow cross. Beats my best white cross single by more than two seconds.


Single: 15.86


Average of 5: 21.74


Spoiler



1. 20.54 R' L D L B' D2 B2 U2 L R D R' F' B2 U R' U2 R U2 D L' F R' D2 U2
2. (17.73) R L' D U2 B' U L' U2 F' D' U L D' R D2 L R2 B' L' U' D2 R2 B D2 B'
3. (24.77) L2 U2 D R U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F' D' F D' F' D' R' B2 D' U L' D2 U B'
4. 22.31 D' B F L' F' B' L' F R B' F L' U2 B' F L2 F' L' B' D' U L' U' R' B'
5. 22.38 D2 R L2 U' R' D2 L2 F' R F B' L' R B R' U2 D' F R U F2 L R B F




Average of 12: 22.81


Spoiler



1. 20.54 R' L D L B' D2 B2 U2 L R D R' F' B2 U R' U2 R U2 D L' F R' D2 U2
2. (17.73) R L' D U2 B' U L' U2 F' D' U L D' R D2 L R2 B' L' U' D2 R2 B D2 B'
3. 24.77 L2 U2 D R U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F' D' F D' F' D' R' B2 D' U L' D2 U B'
4. 22.31 D' B F L' F' B' L' F R B' F L' U2 B' F L2 F' L' B' D' U L' U' R' B'
5. 22.38 D2 R L2 U' R' D2 L2 F' R F B' L' R B R' U2 D' F R U F2 L R B F
6. 22.53 B' L R D' U2 B' R2 D F2 U R2 L' D2 L R2 U' L B2 L' F R U2 R2 D U
7. 26.79 L D2 L' B' D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' D B L2 F' L' U F' U L D2 B R F2
8. 20.98 R2 D R2 U' D B D2 U F D B2 F L2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F' L U' L2
9. (27.11) D2 L' R2 B D' U F2 B' U2 F2 R' B2 D' R L' U2 R2 B R' F' R' D' B2 R D'
10. 24.49 R D' L2 U2 R' U2 D B2 R2 F' L' F B L2 B' U2 F' R2 U D' F R2 L' U' L
11. 25.51 F2 L' D B F2 R' D U2 R D L R2 U D R2 D' F B' L2 U' B' U' F2 U' L
12. 17.84 R' B F2 L R' B' L2 U D2 F B' U' R2 D' B2 L F2 R F R2 L' F U D L




Average of 100: 24.43


Spoiler



1. 22.21 L' D U2 L2 R' B' F' R2 B2 D' L' U R' U2 R' L' B D2 R' L' B' L' F2 L2 R'
2. 24.06 U2 F' U2 F' B R2 F' U' L2 R D2 F' R D F B' U D' B' D' R' U2 F2 D R'
3. 28.01 D' L B U B2 U' R' D2 L' D R' F' D' L D R' B' R2 U' R' F U R' D2 R
4. 23.00 D' F R' F2 L2 R2 F2 D L' F L2 U' F2 R U R F2 U2 F' U D2 R F U D'
5. 27.26 F2 D2 L B2 F' D U2 R' D' B U' F' R2 L' F' B2 L B2 L R F D2 B L' F2
6. 25.06 B' U B2 D F2 L U' L U2 D L U D2 B L' B D' B2 L D B' U F' R D
7. 27.75 R2 F2 D' U' L' D F' R' F' B' L' U R B' U2 B R B2 D R' B2 U' B' F2 L
8. 25.73 R2 U L2 U2 F' L' B2 F R F2 L' B2 U' D2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 D F D' R2 D' L
9. 24.09 U2 L' F' L2 U R2 B' F D' R2 B' L R2 U2 B F R2 U D L' F2 R' B U L'
10. 25.53 R F' U L' D2 B' U D R2 B' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 F D' R F U2 B2 U2 F2 L2
11. 26.79 B' L' R B L R2 F' B D F2 L F2 L2 R2 B' F' U F' U2 B F2 U2 B L U'
12. 28.02 D' L' B2 D2 L2 R D' R' L D B2 L F' L2 R' B R U' D2 F2 B U2 D R' U'
13. 24.31 R2 D' L' F R' B U B R' L' U2 B U2 R L D' B F2 R L2 U' D' L' R U
14. 27.36 L2 R2 D' U R U B L2 B U' D R' U2 B' U' F B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D' B' D' U'
15. 26.16 F2 R L U' B' R' U L2 B2 D U' R U' F B2 D2 L' B2 U' B' F' U R B U2
16. 23.19 L2 R B2 L B F' U F' D2 L B F' R U2 F2 U' L F2 R' L' F2 U R D' U'
17. 25.59 L' R2 D2 R U2 B2 R U' R2 U2 D' L2 D F' U2 B D U' B2 U R2 U' B' U' B2
18. 23.27 L2 F' U2 L D2 U R L B2 F D U' F B R L U2 L U' B F' L' U2 F' L
19. 24.86 B U D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F B D' B2 F U B' U' D B2 F2 D' F' U' R2 D F
20. 21.98 L2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 R' D2 U' L2 F' U' D' R' L2 F D2 U2 L D R' U L2 B U'
21. 25.14 L' R2 U' L R2 B2 F L' R D2 L' U' L2 R2 D U L' D' U L' D B D' L R2
22. 23.95 U' D2 R2 U2 D' F R2 U2 D2 R' D' B L2 B2 R2 F2 B U2 B' D B' R' L' F2 L
23. 25.43 U2 L2 U D' R2 L2 U2 D L' F L2 R' B' U R' L F U L F' U' L D' F2 B'
24. 28.98 D L U' B' U F' B R' D' F2 L2 F2 U L' B F U2 B D' B F' D B2 R' L2
25. 23.54 D2 B2 U' D2 B' D F U B2 F' D F2 U F U L2 F' B2 U' R B' D R' U2 F
26. 25.09 U B2 U D' F' D L2 U' R2 B' L' R' D' R U' B' U R2 L D2 B U L2 D L'
27. 27.29 L2 U' R' U' R' D L B F U2 D2 B R2 B2 R2 D' F R2 D L' B' F2 L2 U2 D'
28. 24.42 U' R' F' B L B' D2 R U' R' F R2 D F' B D2 F2 B R2 D F' L2 D U2 R
29. (30.15) D F2 L' F' U R' U2 R2 D2 L' B' F' U R2 F2 D' F D2 R2 F' D' F2 L2 U2 F2
30. 24.71 L F R' L2 U L F U B U2 R' D U2 R' D2 F' U2 L F' L U' F' B L R2
31. 28.39 D' L B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F R2 U F B2 D2 B2 F U F R F L' F L' U
32. 22.10 R B2 D L2 B F' D' R2 F' U' D2 B F' U' B' L2 U2 D2 F2 D R D2 R' F U2
33. 25.01 L R B' U R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L D' F R U' F' R' D2 R' B' U2 F D2 U L2
34. 28.06 B' F R F' R' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F' U' F2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 B' U B D'
35. 23.38 B' U' F2 R' U' F2 D' U L2 R D' B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L U2 F2 R2 L F' D2 F D
36. (15.86) U' R B R' F2 B' D R' D2 L' U' L U B' R' D F2 B2 L' R' D U2 L F' U'
37. 20.26 D' U B2 R' D' R' U2 B U B' D' F2 U L2 B U' F' L' D2 R' F' R L U2 B2
38. 24.58 B U R D' F' R D' L F' B2 D R' U' L D2 U' R D2 F' U D R U' R' U'
39. 22.88 L' U F2 B' U' L B' D' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R' F R B2 U2 R' F' R' D2 B R
40. 24.70 B2 F' L' D U R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R L' D2 U' L2 U B' U2 R2 U2 L U D2 R2
41. 25.79 U B D2 U' F2 B2 U2 L' D U L' R' D F2 B' L2 D U2 L R2 D U F B' U2
42. 26.22 F B U2 F D' R L' F L' R' B' R' L' D' U F' L F' L R' U2 L' R D' R'
43. 20.26 D2 L2 F B2 D2 L' R2 B F2 D' B' L' D2 R' F' D U' R' F2 B' U L U2 R F
44. 24.11 U B U2 B U' L D' L2 U B2 L U B2 L D L D' R U B' R D F' R' B'
45. 27.48 L2 U' R' D2 L2 U' L B' U B F2 R' L B2 F U' D' L' D2 B' F2 L R' U2 R'
46. 23.61 B2 L' D' F2 L' D2 F B' D' R L U' L2 D2 L U2 F' U D R L F' L2 D' R2
47. 25.69 B D L' B' U2 D2 L R2 F U' D L F' U' D' L U' F2 D' U2 F B D2 L2 D2
48. 26.74 F' D L F B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 L B2 R2 U R U' R L' D2 F2
49. 22.66 D B U2 R2 D2 U' F R' U2 B2 F2 L D B L' D' B' U L U F2 D U' L2 D'
50. 27.29 F2 D' L2 U B D' U L R' U D2 L' R D U' B D' R2 D' F' R B R2 D L
51. 20.54 R' L D L B' D2 B2 U2 L R D R' F' B2 U R' U2 R U2 D L' F R' D2 U2
52. 17.73 R L' D U2 B' U L' U2 F' D' U L D' R D2 L R2 B' L' U' D2 R2 B D2 B'
53. 24.77 L2 U2 D R U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F' D' F D' F' D' R' B2 D' U L' D2 U B'
54. 22.31 D' B F L' F' B' L' F R B' F L' U2 B' F L2 F' L' B' D' U L' U' R' B'
55. 22.38 D2 R L2 U' R' D2 L2 F' R F B' L' R B R' U2 D' F R U F2 L R B F
56. 22.53 B' L R D' U2 B' R2 D F2 U R2 L' D2 L R2 U' L B2 L' F R U2 R2 D U
57. 26.79 L D2 L' B' D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' D B L2 F' L' U F' U L D2 B R F2
58. 20.98 R2 D R2 U' D B D2 U F D B2 F L2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F' L U' L2
59. 27.11 D2 L' R2 B D' U F2 B' U2 F2 R' B2 D' R L' U2 R2 B R' F' R' D' B2 R D'
60. 24.49 R D' L2 U2 R' U2 D B2 R2 F' L' F B L2 B' U2 F' R2 U D' F R2 L' U' L
61. 25.51 F2 L' D B F2 R' D U2 R D L R2 U D R2 D' F B' L2 U' B' U' F2 U' L
62. 17.84 R' B F2 L R' B' L2 U D2 F B' U' R2 D' B2 L F2 R F R2 L' F U D L
63. 25.55 F2 B R L D U' B2 R F2 B' D L B' F2 L' B2 F' L B F' U' R2 B2 D' B'
64. 21.22 L' U2 L' U D B L R2 F' D' B2 F' L' B2 F2 D' B' F2 U2 B U2 L D F2 R
65. 24.12 F D' R D2 U' F R U' F L F R F' B' U' L2 U2 F' L D2 L U2 D2 F' U2
66. 24.02 U' B D' U2 R L' F L R2 B2 F2 U2 L F U' F2 D2 B' F U B2 F2 R B' F
67. 24.58 D F2 R' L2 D R2 D2 L' F' L2 U F' D B2 R D L2 D' F R L' B2 F2 R' L'
68. 26.65 R U' F' L' F2 U R2 D2 F B D' F2 B R2 L' F' U2 F' B2 L2 F2 B L2 D2 F2
69. 23.81 F R U2 D' B2 F L2 F' L B F2 L2 U' B D2 U B' R2 L' B2 U2 D2 F U' D2
70. 26.06 B' U R' B2 D' L2 R2 B U' D' F D U' B2 R2 F' L' F' L2 D2 L' R2 B D2 F
71. 24.73 D2 L' B2 D' R' B F' D2 R2 D2 U2 R D F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F D' F' R2 D2 L2 B
72. 26.29 L B R L' B' U F' U' F2 R2 B' R2 L2 D' B' R2 U2 B U2 D' R' B' U' R' F
73. 24.73 L R2 D B D2 B' D2 U B' D2 F' B2 U F' B' U' F' D2 B2 R2 F' D' L U' R2
74. 22.30 L' U' L B L F2 L2 F D' L D B2 R' F' U L' R2 D F' U2 B' R2 F' R U2
75. 26.99 F D' F L B2 R2 F' L2 U F' R' F' L2 U' L2 U D' B R' U2 R' U2 B2 D R'
76. 26.47 F L U' L' F L D2 B2 U2 B L' F L' D2 U F2 R2 L U' L' F' U D' R2 D'
77. 23.85 U2 F' D2 U L2 R' U B L F' D' R2 B2 R L D F L' U L' F L2 B D L2
78. 26.17 L D U R B2 D F2 D R F R2 L' B' L B2 F2 R B U2 R B U2 D' B R'
79. 23.71 D' L D' R' U2 R B2 D B F' D F L F' U' L U F B2 D R U D2 B2 F2
80. 27.84 B' U2 L2 B2 F L2 B L' R U' L' B R' L' D' R2 F L R2 F U D' B F' U2
81. 22.39 F' U R B U' B2 L U' F2 U F R' B' R' D2 U2 R' L2 D2 F R F D' L R'
82. 24.23 U' R' D' U2 B' L R2 F' R' D R F R2 L' B' U2 L2 D2 R B D' R2 D U2 L'
83. 24.65 L2 R U2 F' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L F R2 D' L F' L2 F2 U F' D2 L2 B' L' B2
84. 21.10 R2 U' F2 D L' R2 D2 F' D' R2 B' L2 D' F' L' F' U' B R2 D' B' F2 L2 D U
85. 25.05 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' R' B U D2 B' U' R' B' F' U' B U D R2 D' L D B
86. 24.01 F2 R L U B2 F2 R U' B' F2 D F2 D' L2 D2 L' B' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' U' L2
87. 23.26 B2 L U2 F D2 L' D2 B' D2 R B' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' R D U2 B F' U' B' U2 L2
88. 25.40 F' U' D B' R D' R2 F2 R D2 L2 U L F' R2 D2 L B L U2 D B' U2 R2 F'
89. 20.58 L' F2 U2 B2 F L' R F2 L' U' L D' U' F2 R2 B' D2 R U' L' B U' B F R
90. 27.66 D' R' L D B2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 R' B' F' D' B2 D2 F D' B' R F' U' F2 U'
91. 19.99 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L U2 R2 B U' F D R' D L2 R2 F R' U' F' D R' F L2
92. 22.97 F' U' D R2 F2 L B2 R' L2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 U F' U D' F' B2 U D2 B D' F'
93. 24.95 F2 D B R2 B2 L2 U R L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B F2 D' R2 L B R D F2 L' F' D'
94. 22.43 U L D U' R2 D2 F B L' R2 B' R2 U R2 D2 R2 F' U F L2 B D' L2 R2 D2
95. 25.29 L F' B2 D' B2 R' B R' L B' U F R2 L' D' L2 B L' R2 B' R U2 D2 R' U'
96. 19.14 D' U2 F' U2 B' D U F D' R L2 D2 L R' D' U' F2 U L F' L2 F D R2 U'
97. 22.46 D R L' F' L' B2 L' R2 U2 L U R D2 R' F B R' U D B F' L' F' U' R2
98. 24.64 B D U2 R' B2 U2 F R F' B L' U' R2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 R' U2 D2 F2 D R
99. 26.22 U R' D F' L F2 D' L U D' R' D' L' B R2 F' D' U' R L F R' D B2 U2
100. 23.44 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 B R2 B2 U L U D' L B D' U2 F2 L F2 U' F2



Edit: Oops on that double post. My bad. I accidentally hit "Submit Post" instead of "Preview Post" and I switched it and thought it hadn't submitted the first one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 25, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.02
1. 14.61 B' L R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 U R D2 U L F' L' D' B D L' F R2 L' D F R' 
2. (19.06) R' F' R B' R2 U2 D F' D2 F' D' L2 F' L' B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U D R2 U' 
3. 16.44 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L' R2 D' R D2 B2 F2 U D B F D L F2 U' F' L2 R F2 U 
4. 12.52[pll skip] L2 R F2 U2 D2 L R2 U2 D2 L U' L R D2 U L B2 D' B D' F L2 B2 U B 
5. 13.91[pll skip] B2 R' U2 R2 D' L' B F2 R2 L U2 D2 F2 R' L F' D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D R D' 
6. 15.91 B' D' F2 R U2 L' D F2 L' B2 D U2 B U' F' U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' F U2 F2 R 
7. 17.42 F R' D' L2 D2 L' R' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F D' L U' D' B R2 L' D2 B' D2 U L 
8. 13.82 R D2 B2 U' L U D R' L' F R U2 L2 B' D' R' D F R2 U' L F' R U2 F2 
9. 14.14 F' D2 B' D2 U' F L2 F B D' U' L R F' L' R' D F' B' R B D R' F2 L2 
10. 16.28 U2 L2 R' U R F2 R D2 R L' D2 B2 U' B R2 U2 D2 L' F2 R D' R D' F' R' 
11. (10.89[visible xcross. Antisune into J perm]) R2 D L B2 D B L2 F' R' L U R L D' U2 L B L' B L' U' L D U R 
12. 15.12[2 OLLs. Fail] R' U D' F' R' F' U2 L2 B F' D F R2 D U R L' F' U R B2 D B' F2 U2 

15.02 average of 12 (close to PB)
14.36 AO5 in there. Solves 8-12

The 10 second solve was wtf. Couldn't have asked for a better LL. The 2nd PLL skip should have been much faster. I kept AUFing the OLL into the wrong spot, over a second of worthless U/U'

Not personal best but I haven't had an average this good in some time (not that I've been hardcore practicing)


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 25, 2010)

OH 15.78 best avg 100!it was 16.02avg after the 75th solve,then i got 11.50NL solve and 14.86 avg 12.and best avg5 was 14.11.PB avg12 and avg5


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 25, 2010)

Continued my average, got this in there. Personal best. A 2nd 10.xx time today. OLL was R' U' R' F R F' U R into U(b)

Average of 12: 14.50
1. 13.95 U' R2 F U2 B F2 D2 L2 D U R L' F' D' F' R' F D2 L' F' D2 B D R2 D 
2. 14.01 L2 F2 U B D R F' D' B U2 L R' U2 B' L B U R U F2 R' B' D R U2 
3. (16.16) U' F D U L2 R' D' U L' D' U B' L R2 B' D' R' B2 R' D L D2 U' F2 R2 
4. 15.61 R B' F L' B' R' F' U' R U' F D F D R F L2 D B2 U L' U' L' B U2 
5. 14.20 R2 D' B2 F' D' R' L D' L2 R U' L2 U F2 B2 U R F2 L2 D' R2 U F D' R2 
6. (10.68[wtfff]) R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F2 D' B' L' D' F2 R D' F R D' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 B U 
7. 15.43 U2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 D' U L2 D L' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R D' R B' R' B2 U' D 
8. 14.41 U2 L2 F D L R F L2 F' B2 R D2 F B2 R U2 F' B' U2 R' F' B2 D' U2 F 
9. 16.14 R' B D R F' D' B' R F L B' U R2 B' F' D U R2 U B L' F' U L' F2 
10. 14.23 U2 D B' L2 U L' U F B' U' R2 D2 R' B' R U' B2 R2 B2 R L2 B L U' R' 
11. 15.03 D F2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 U' B L' R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F D' B2 F2 D' U 
12. 12.04 B2 U B' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 F' B D F B' L2 D2 B U L2 R' D U L R F' U' 

Closest I got to beating my 14.00 AO5 PB was 14.11..Bah.

Very happy I got this right before Christmas. This motivates me to practice 3x3x3 now.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 25, 2010)

11.55 3x3 single PB on Christmas! It was a handscramble, though, so I won't count it.

New PLL time attack PB: 51.94 on video. I know, I suck.

Rubik's Slide 10/10 on easy PB: 41.xx. A lot of them were pretty easy. Also a 43.80 on video. Edit: Just got 40.86.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 25, 2010)

Square-1
number of times: 100/100
best time: 21.93
worst time: 1:15.59

best avg5: 34.83 (σ = 3.13) - solves 76 to 80
best avg12: 37.30 (σ = 6.78) - solves 65 to 76

session avg: 44.89 (σ = 9.38)
session mean: 44.96

Pretty sure these are all PB's (except worst time lol), since I hadn't done any extensive practice with Square-1 until now. 
I think I learned an algorithm or two in the middle of the session, so the average time decreased as I did more solves with those in mind. 


Spoiler



1. 40.84 (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (4,-4) / (-2,6) / (4,4) / (5,-2) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (-1,-4) / (2,-1) / (4,0)
2. 39.39 (4,0) / (3,5) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (2,-4) / (4,1) / (6,-3) / (2,5) / (-2,4) / (5,2) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) /
3. 1:06.55 (4,5) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (4,-5) / (-3,5) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (6,-4) / (3,4) / (4,0)
4. 42.46 (4,5) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (-3,-1) / (6,2) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (4,6) / (-4,6) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (4,-3) / (5,0)
5. 42.74 (0,-4) / (4,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (1,-4) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-2) / (4,2) / (4,4) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (2,4) / (3,2) /
6. 57.73 (3,5) / (-2,1) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (5,6) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-2,-1) / (3,4) / (2,6) / (-4,6) / (5,0) / (-2,0)
7. 32.84 (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (-5,-2) / (4,6) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (-2,2)
8. 1:02.46 (-3,3) / (3,0) / (1,-4) / (6,2) / (1,6) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-2,-4) / (-3,6) / (1,-2) / (5,2) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (-1,6) /
9. 44.44 (4,-1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-1) / (6,-2) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) /
10. 41.41 (-3,-1) / (-3,6) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,-4) / (-5,0) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,2) / (4,2) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (2,4) / (0,2) /
11. 41.56 (3,-1) / (6,-3) / (4,-5) / (3,-1) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (-5,0)
12. (1:15.59) (3,3) / (-3,6) / (-4,-5) / (-3,4) / (-4,3) / (2,4) / (6,-2) / (-1,4) / (0,-5) / (1,4) / (5,4) / (1,6) / (-4,6) / (0,3) /
13. 44.43 (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (-4,1) / (2,4) / (6,1) / (2,4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,6) / (4,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,-4) / (2,2)
14. 37.10 (4,-3) / (5,3) / (0,-3) / (6,5) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (-4,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,1) / (-4,3) / (1,4) / (-4,4) / (4,-2) /
15. 39.19 (-2,6) / (2,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,1) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (3,5) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-5,6)
16. 57.92 (-2,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (4,6) / (-3,6) / (5,0) / (-2,4) / (0,-1) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,6) / (4,-3)
17. 50.92 (-5,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (6,-1) / (1,3) / (0,5) / (2,1) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (2,3) / (3,-2) / (6,2) /
18. 44.32 (3,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,3) / (6,6) / (-3,5) / (4,-2) / (3,-4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (4,3) / (6,0)
19. 45.12 (-2,-4) / (6,3) / (3,-1) / (6,-5) / (-5,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-4) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (1,-4) / (-4,0)
20. 37.54 (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (4,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (5,0) / (4,-5) / (-2,-4) / (0,4) / (2,6) / (-4,3) /
21. 30.86 (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (1,6) / (4,0) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (-1,-4) / (2,-2)
22. 22.59 (6,2) / (4,4) / (5,-4) / (1,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,-5) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (3,-2) / (4,-3) / (6,2)
23. 43.01 (3,2) / (-2,4) / (2,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,1) / (4,-4) / (4,1) / (4,6) / (3,4) / (-4,3) / (-4,6) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (2,0)
24. 40.46 (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (4,-3) / (5,6) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,-2) / (0,-1) / (-5,0)
25. 46.37 (-3,-4) / (1,1) / (-4,2) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (2,-5) / (6,-2) / (4,4) / (0,6)
26. 47.80 (4,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (3,5) / (0,-2) / (-1,-3) / (3,-1) / (-5,1) / (6,2) / (-3,6) / (-3,5) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) /
27. 50.07 (3,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,-5) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,5) / (-5,4) / (0,6) / (0,-4) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (2,-1) / (-4,1)
28. 43.88 (-2,2) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (-2,-3) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (4,5) / (6,-2) / (6,5) / (-4,6)
29. 54.28 (4,2) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (3,5) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (-5,3) / (5,-1) / (6,1) / (-2,6) / (6,6) / (6,2)
30. 1:15.44 (-5,-3) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (-4,6) / (3,-2) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,4) / (5,6) / (0,-2) / (3,2) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (-1,3)
31. (21.93) (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (2,1) /
32. 59.16 (-3,3) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,2) / (6,1) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (4,6) / (-2,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-2) /
33. 46.19 (-2,-3) / (-1,6) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (-3,4) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) /
34. 43.56 (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,3) / (-3,-1) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (1,-3) / (-3,5) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-2,-5) /
35. 54.12 (-5,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,2) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (1,6) / (-4,-1) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (4,3) /
36. 1:01.82 (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (-2,4) / (3,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
37. 43.58 (4,2) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (4,5) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-4,6) / (3,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,2) / (2,3) / (-4,0)
38. 54.91 (1,-3) / (6,2) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (1,4) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) / (5,3) / (3,-3) / (4,2)
39. 47.58 (1,5) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (0,6) / (-5,-3) / (-3,4) / (-4,0) / (3,6) /
40. 41.85 (6,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,2) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (-3,4) / (6,-2) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (4,6) / (6,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,4) / (0,4)
41. 46.75 (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (2,6) / (-4,1) / (0,2) / (6,-5) / (2,-2) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (6,-2) / (6,6) / (4,2) /
42. 37.90 (6,5) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (4,-3) / (-1,-4) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (-4,6) / (-2,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,3) / (2,0)
43. 53.60 (3,6) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,2) / (-2,-5) / (5,6) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (5,6) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
44. 48.67 (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (-5,0) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (0,6) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (-3,-4) / (-2,2) / (6,-1) / (1,5)
45. 43.22 (1,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (-5,6) / (-5,6) / (5,-4) / (-5,-3) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (-3,-2) / (6,3) / (-4,-3) / (0,3)
46. 29.90 (6,-1) / (3,6) / (4,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-5,6) / (-4,6) / (6,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (5,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-3)
47. 53.60 (-2,2) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (-1,-1) / (-5,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (4,-5) / (-4,3) / (6,6) / (3,4) /
48. 47.94 (0,5) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (1,6) / (2,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-5) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (-5,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-2,2)
49. 50.10 (0,3) / (3,3) / (-5,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (5,4) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,6) / (0,3) / (-2,-3) / (4,1) / (6,2)
50. 45.36 (-3,5) / (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-1,-5) / (6,-4) / (-1,6) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-4,6) / (4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-4,4)
51. 40.24 (-2,2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (0,-4) / (-4,6) / (2,3) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (6,-4) / (4,1) / (-4,-2) / (6,-2) /
52. 1:01.71 (-5,3) / (-4,2) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (4,3) / (-2,0) / (4,5) / (-2,6) / (-3,-2) / (-1,6) / (-2,0) / (3,0)
53. 50.63 (1,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-5,1) / (-3,-1) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,4)
54. 45.94 (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (-4,2) / (-5,2) / (6,6) / (4,-1) / (6,-4) / (4,5) /
55. 37.98 (4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,-1) / (2,4) / (-1,2) / (-4,2) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,6) / (4,2) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (-1,6) / (3,0) /
56. 41.34 (-3,5) / (3,3) / (-5,-2) / (0,5) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (-5,0) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-2,2) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (0,6) /
57. 38.20 (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (1,2) / (2,6) / (2,0) / (-4,6) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-1,6) / (4,0) / (2,-4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (0,-2)
58. 36.69 (4,6) / (-4,2) / (3,-5) / (6,6) / (-1,1) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (4,4) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (-2,0)
59. 42.16 (-5,-1) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (4,6) / (1,-4) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (-3,6)
60. 43.25 (6,-1) / (1,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (1,-3) / (2,3) / (-4,0) / (-5,2) / (6,-1) / (2,2) / (4,-2) / (0,6) / (5,4) / (-3,-4) / (-2,6)
61. 55.14 (-2,6) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (6,3) / (-4,5) / (-2,0) / (3,3) / (-2,5) / (-3,-4) / (6,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-1) / (-4,3)
62. 36.83 (1,2) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (2,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-5,6) / (0,5) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (1,-2) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (0,-4)
63. 48.30 (4,-3) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,4) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,-2) / (4,-2) / (-2,-4) / (2,4) /
64. 51.26 (-5,5) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-3) / (2,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (-2,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,2) / (0,4) /
65. 51.30 (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (6,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,-2) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (-3,4) / (-3,6) / (6,6) /
66. 23.58 (1,-1) / (-3,6) / (1,6) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (4,-3) / (3,-1) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,5)
67. 36.18 (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (1,-1) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (5,4) / (2,0) / (6,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-2,-3) / (2,6) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) /
68. 35.06 (3,3) / (6,6) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (-2,2) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (5,6) / (-2,0) / (-1,0)
69. 49.36 (-5,3) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (4,-4) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (0,-5) / (-4,-5) / (-5,0) / (-4,-1) /
70. 36.60 (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-1,1) / (-4,-4) / (3,2) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,5) / (-4,-3) / (2,0) / (4,1) / (0,-4) / (4,4) / (-4,2)
71. 28.67 (4,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-4,5) / (4,2) / (4,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (-4,6) / (6,2)
72. 47.90 (6,5) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (3,6) / (5,-1) / (-3,1) / (6,3) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,6) / (0,6) / (-2,0) / (-4,4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
73. 38.72 (-3,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-3,5) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,-5) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (6,1) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (4,4)
74. 32.84 (1,5) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (4,-2) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-5,2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-3,4) / (4,4) /
75. 1:07.27 (6,-4) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (6,5) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,6) / (6,-4) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,0)
76. 39.94 (4,-4) / (0,3) / (2,-5) / (0,6) / (-3,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,1) / (5,2) / (6,6) / (4,1) / (-1,6) / (-5,6) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (1,6)
77. 27.74 (-5,-3) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (-2,1) / (6,5) / (5,-3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-2,1) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (0,2)
78. 38.63 (0,-1) / (0,6) / (-5,3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-4,5) / (6,1) / (4,2) / (-4,2) / (4,-2) /
79. 34.89 (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (2,3) / (4,4) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (2,2) / (4,2) / (-1,-2) / (6,3) / (2,6) / (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (0,5)
80. 45.36 (-5,6) / (5,3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,3) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3)
81. 30.98 (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (-4,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,6) / (-1,5) / (1,6) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,3) / (-3,6) / (-4,-2) /
82. 39.68 (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (3,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (5,-2) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (4,-4) / (-4,4) / (-4,4) / (4,2)
83. 50.78 (-3,0) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,-2) / (-1,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (-4,6)
84. 42.49 (3,2) / (3,1) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (5,2) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,6) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (4,6) /
85. 47.93 (1,5) / (6,6) / (1,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,-5) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (3,2) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (1,6) / (-2,6) / (-4,-5) / (4,0)
86. 49.75 (3,-4) / (-2,-3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (2,1) / (3,4) / (0,-2) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (-3,4) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (2,2)
87. 46.07 (-5,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (2,-2) / (6,-5) / (4,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (4,0) /
88. 56.41 (4,3) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (-3,6) / (-4,0) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,5) / (2,-1) / (6,-4) / (0,4) / (6,-2) / (4,-3) / (0,2)
89. 47.34 (6,2) / (-2,-2) / (2,2) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (3,2) / (-2,-2) / (2,-2) / (6,6) / (4,0)
90. 43.88 (-2,5) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (-5,6) / (-3,4) / (6,-4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (-5,6) / (5,6) /
91. 52.18 (1,-3) / (2,2) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,3) / (3,6) / (4,-4) / (6,-3) / (3,2) / (1,-4) / (2,0)
92. 32.40 (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (-2,-3) / (-4,6) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-4)
93. 52.27 (-3,3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (3,1) / (6,3) / (5,-3) / (-2,6) / (-3,3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,6)
94. 49.61 (6,-4) / (-3,-5) / (3,3) / (1,2) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / (4,-4) / (2,-2) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (2,-4) / (4,-3) /
95. 50.56 (1,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (6,-4) / (2,4) / (-4,-2) / (6,6) / (-5,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,1) / (2,6) / (4,0) / (4,-5) /
96. 46.57 (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (1,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-4) / (-3,6) / (1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,-2) / (4,-1) / (-2,1) / (6,-1) / (3,0) / (4,-5) /
97. 49.28 (1,-4) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (-5,1) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (4,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,5) / (-4,3) / (6,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,6) /
98. 27.11 (-2,3) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (5,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (-4,6) / (3,0) /
99. 35.21 (-2,5) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-2,-3) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (-4,4) / (2,4) / (-1,2) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,-2) / (6,4) / (0,4)
100. 51.11 (1,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-5,2) / (-2,0) / (2,-2) / (2,4) / (2,4) / (6,2) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (-3,6) / (2,0)


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 25, 2010)

Odder said:


> still doesn't beat my 0.000 sd pyraminx avg5
> 
> 3.42, 3.42, 3.42 counting


Arghh.... I am working on it.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 25, 2010)

Puzzle said:


> Arghh.... I am working on it.


 
I guess you can only beat it if your average is faster than 3.42 AND has a SD of 0.000


----------



## Shortey (Dec 25, 2010)

AnsonL said:


> OH 15.78 best avg 100!it was 16.02avg after the 75th solve,then i got 11.50NL solve and 14.86 avg 12.and best avg5 was 14.11.PB avg12 and avg5


 
waaaat

Dude, post some videos.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 25, 2010)

Shortey said:


> waaaat
> 
> Dude, post some videos.


 
In case you haven't seen it;




And it's not easy to get pbs on camera


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2010)

7. (2.13) U L U L U' R' L U L B' L'
8. 7.58 U L U R L B U B U B' R' l' b' u'
9. 9.78 U L U L' U R B R L R' B r' b u
10. 2.94 U L U L' B U' B L U' R U' l b
11. (DNF) U L U R L B R B U' L B' l b
12. 3.54 U L U B' U B' L' U' R' U R l u' 

yay for lolscrambles. 2.13 one had 4 move solution, 2.94 9 move and 3.54 was LBL 
I jesszus'd up the rest lol.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2010)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.88
worst time: 22.64

current avg5: 10.48 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 8.93 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 9.83 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 9.81 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 11.22 (σ = 2.31)
session mean: 11.38
That is weird. :S

16.57, 10.53, 12.96, 12.61, 16.19, 12.95, 22.64, 17.59, 18.03, 14.41, 10.11, 11.12, 11.80, 10.89, 10.02, 10.72, 11.45, 9.17, 9.28, 10.23, 10.53, 9.91, 10.23, 11.22, 9.36, 9.05, 13.71, 15.38, 7.88, 9.76, 11.46, 9.86, 12.67, 9.49, 9.77, 10.88, 10.13, 10.76, 9.49, 10.74, *8.21, 9.72, 8.80, 10.99, 8.27*, 11.35, 10.56, 11.00, 9.89, 8.83

Edit : 10.68 avg 100. I was only up to rolling the 12.61.. then I pressed backspace >_>


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 25, 2010)

Average of 5: 13.24
1. 12.61 D F' B' R2 D' L R B' R2 D2 F' R' B2 F' R D2 B' D U2 B2 R' D' F' R F2 
2. 15.10 F U F R U' L' U L D2 R' U' R' F2 R' B2 U' L2 B2 D B' U R' D' R D2 
3. (16.17) D2 B2 F R' U F' B' R U2 D L2 B' F L R B' R' U2 B F' U' B' U' B U2 
4. (10.65) F' B' D' L2 R U R2 D2 U B' R L F' D2 U' R D2 U F2 U2 L B2 D2 U F' 
5. 12.01 L' F' B D' R' L' F R' F' D2 R' L' D' L D2 B2 L2 F R L' D F' U2 B2 U2 

Should have continued to be PB ao12, but I failed and it came to be 15.32. So ..average for such a goodbeginning. The 10 seconder could very well have been sub10, was slow recognizing V


----------



## EricReese (Dec 25, 2010)

Meh

Average: 16.99

1. 20.24 
2. (11.25) 
3. 21.03 
4. 15.96 
5. 18.92 
6. 19.01 
7. 16.63 
8. 12.21 
9. 14.95 
10. 15.55 
11. (22.58) 
12. 15.39


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 25, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Meh
> 
> Average: 16.99
> 
> ...


 
Wtf. When did you get this fast?!
Or is this another puzzle? I'll guess pyraminx.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 25, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Wtf. When did you get this fast?!
> Or is this another puzzle? I'll guess pyraminx.


 
Haha, I wondered if someone would get confused. Na man I still suck, barely averaging 22.5 on 3x3. This is 2x2. I don't even know how to do pyraminx.


----------



## nccube (Dec 25, 2010)

1. (11.83) R' U2 L' R2 F U F L' B' F D2 R' B U' R B2 R' F D L' R U F R2 B' 
2. 10.17 U2 L R B2 L2 R F U B' R' L U2 D' F2 R2 B D' B2 U2 F2 U2 D R2 F' L 
3. 11.48 B L' B' R2 F' L R2 D2 L' F L U' B2 D' B2 U D' R2 F2 L2 F' R L' U' B' 
4. (8.52) B' D L2 R' F' L2 D' B L R' D' U' L2 D2 R D B2 L' U R U F2 L2 D L 
5. 9.98 D2 B' D B2 U R F' L' F U B' R2 U L' B2 F' L' R U' D B D2 F' L2 F' 

10.54 PB avg5, both sub10s are NL


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 25, 2010)

2gen 5.45 ao5, 7.10 ao12
also OH 2gen sub 14


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 25, 2010)

Broke my 4x4 average PB's again 
Average of 5: 1:01.18 (σ = 1.91) - solves 1 to 5 
Average of 12: 1:03.54 (σ = 2.97)

1. 58.39 D R' Uw2 F D' R' L' B L' R U' Uw2 Fw D2 F' L Uw2 Rw' R2 L2 B Fw2 U Uw R2 D L2 D' Rw D2 F U B' U' Fw2 R U2 B' R F
2. 58.49 Fw' F' Uw F Fw2 Rw U Uw' L Rw2 R Uw' L D' Rw' R' F2 Rw B' D U2 B' Uw' U R2 L' Rw' F U' B2 U2 Uw2 F L' Rw2 R F2 Fw2 U2 R2
3. 1:02.40 D' B' Uw2 F2 R2 D L U' R' U R2 D2 Rw B' F' L' D' L Fw' L' U2 F Uw2 L' Rw2 D Uw2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 L2 R2 B' Rw2 B' Rw' U R Fw2
4. (1:09.06) R B2 Uw' Fw D2 F Fw2 R Rw B D' B2 L2 R Fw Uw2 B' F2 L' F' D2 Uw2 F2 B2 R' Rw' B' R2 U2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D B U' F2 U2 D'
5. 1:02.65 B2 Rw Fw B F U B Rw Uw' U' D R Fw2 U2 L Rw2 Uw' U' D2 Fw U2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw' F' R L Fw2 B2 R2 Uw Rw2 R D Rw2 B Fw2 R2 Rw
6. 1:03.64 F Fw2 L2 Rw R Uw Rw' B' Rw' L' D2 Rw2 R B L D' U' L' Rw' F' U2 L2 Rw2 B Fw' D Rw Uw' Rw2 B2 R' Rw Uw2 F' D Uw' L2 R2 Fw R'
7. (57.89) Fw F2 D' Rw R' F' Fw' B2 U2 Rw Uw' U F' Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 L Rw' Uw' F' Rw F' R Uw Rw2 D U F' D2 B' R2 U Uw2 R' U B' L2 U L'
8. 1:07.84 B D2 B2 R D R2 D' Uw Fw D B2 R Uw Rw' L2 U' L Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 B' L' Uw' Rw' D Uw' Rw Fw B2 R2 Rw2 D Rw2 U2 L' B Uw'
9. 1:05.48 U' L2 D2 L2 Rw' Uw U2 D2 Fw U2 L2 R U2 R2 U' Rw D U2 B' U' B L2 R' U' Rw2 Fw2 R' L B2 Uw' U' R' Fw' R2 L Uw2 L2 Rw' B2 U2
10. 1:05.07 F2 R D' R' L F Fw2 L B L2 Fw2 Uw2 U Rw F2 D Uw R F D2 Rw B2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw F2 R2 Rw' B2 D2 R U2 L' R' Fw R2 L D F2
11. 1:05.79 U2 L2 Rw Uw U' L' Fw2 L2 U Uw2 B2 Rw2 L2 R D Fw' R2 Rw2 F' B Uw Fw R2 U D2 F2 Rw Fw Uw' F2 Fw B2 L2 Fw2 B' U D2 B' Fw Uw'
12. 1:05.67 Uw' F2 L2 Fw' B' Uw2 Fw D' L2 B L' U2 B2 F D' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 U L Uw2 F U R2 L' B' Uw Rw2 F' R' B2 Uw' Fw2 B L B' R' F' U2 

Sub-1 average(s) soon!


----------



## Forte (Dec 25, 2010)

OH

Average of 12: 19.77
1. 19.79 L' F U2 F' L' R D B L2 D' L D2 R2 L U B' F2 L D F' B U2 R' D' R2 
2. (16.54) R2 B R B L2 R' U2 D' L D' F2 U2 D R' D2 B' U' L2 F2 D2 L' U' D2 B2 D 
3. 21.11 F2 L2 R' U L2 U F' R2 U D' R2 L' B U' D2 F2 R' B L2 U' D F D2 F R2 
4. 18.49 U L D F2 D L' F2 D U' R' U L2 F L2 D2 B D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U' D 
5. 18.04 R2 U D' B2 R2 D' U L2 R F R' L' D2 F D R D L R U L B' L B' U2 
6. 21.94 L' B2 U L2 B R' D F2 L2 R2 U D R B' U2 F B2 L U L' F2 B R' L2 D2 
7. 22.07 R2 F R2 L' U2 D' L2 F D' U L U' D2 R B L F R' D2 R' D2 F D2 F2 D2 
8. 18.58 U R2 U2 R F' L2 D2 F R' B' D L' R' U L2 U D F' L U2 D' F R L' U2 
9. (22.86) D R L' F2 R' F' U B' U' L' R' D2 R2 D' B2 D2 L B' D' U' F B2 L2 B L' 
10. 19.55 L D L' U2 D' F D2 B' D R' D L' U2 D B2 D R D' L R2 F' U2 L' D' U' 
11. 19.03 F' L' D' L2 D' R D' F D L F2 L' R F' U F' R' B' D' R' D2 U B2 U B 
12. 19.09 D' B L2 R' B' D U2 L B D2 F2 R2 U' B R D U R2 D F2 R B' R2 B2 R2 

Average of 5: 18.77
1. 19.79 L' F U2 F' L' R D B L2 D' L D2 R2 L U B' F2 L D F' B U2 R' D' R2 
2. (16.54) R2 B R B L2 R' U2 D' L D' F2 U2 D R' D2 B' U' L2 F2 D2 L' U' D2 B2 D 
3. (21.11) F2 L2 R' U L2 U F' R2 U D' R2 L' B U' D2 F2 R' B L2 U' D F D2 F R2 
4. 18.49 U L D F2 D L' F2 D U' R' U L2 F L2 D2 B D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U' D 
5. 18.04 R2 U D' B2 R2 D' U L2 R F R' L' D2 F D R D L R U L B' L B' U2 

EDIT:

Also

14.95 F U B2 U' L2 F' B R U D' R2 U R U2 B U R U F U' B' F2 U' D' B

z’ y2 U’ L2 U’ R2 Uw2
U R U R’
R’ U2 R U2 L U L
y U R2 U2 R’ U’ R U’ R2
y U2 R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R
R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’
U R’ U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R U R2

Also:

14.64 R' D' F2 U' L2 R' U2 F' R2 F B2 D2 L B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L D' U2 R' 

But R' U' F U R U' R' F' R + PLL skip

weeeeeee


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 25, 2010)

555

3:53.56 PB single by about a minute.. The solve felt good.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 26, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> 555
> 
> 3:53.56 PB single by about a minute.. The solve felt good.


Wow you need to practise big cubes. Sub-15 avg12 on 3x3, and only just sub 4 of 5x5?!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Wow you need to practise big cubes. Sub-15 avg12 on 3x3, and only just sub 4 of 5x5?!


 
Those who have felt my 5x5x5 know why I don't practice it, to be fair.

I think..Eric (brother), statue, and waffo have felt my 5x5x5, dunno about anyone else. Turn speed is a big factor in my fail (can't go fast due to the stiffness). I wrist my moves-no fingertricks

I've tried modding my vcube for literally hours, doing everything from lubing, cleaning, sanding etc. Nothing I do works.  (I'm open to help)

Though I'm getting waffos 5x5x5 so it's all good. His is amazing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Practising a bit of OH.



Spoiler



Session average: 39.32
1. 42.96 D B2 R L F2 R2 F2 B R2 U' B' R2 B2 D' R' L' D2 L' B2 D L2 U2 B2 F' R' 
2. 34.04 F' B L R2 U' R' L U' D2 F L2 U2 D2 F' L' U B' F' L' F L' F U2 B2 F' 
3. 38.53 L B U' L2 R2 F L' R B D2 F L2 R2 B2 U B F2 L D' B2 U2 B L' B2 U' 
4. 45.26 U2 F' R L2 F' D' R B' D' F2 B L2 D' R2 U B L2 D B' U B2 U D2 F D' 
5. 44.05 D' L F2 D B2 L F' R' U B2 L R2 B2 D2 F' B2 L2 R' U' L R B U2 L F2 
6. 40.70 F' B2 D' U R' D B2 F L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B U R' U' D B2 R D R D' L D' 
7. 43.66 F' D U R D L' B2 F2 D' U F2 D2 U' B' U2 L D B2 U2 L2 U D2 R F D2 
8. 43.89 L' U F D' F2 B D U L2 D U' R L' F' D L' D' R2 F L2 F' R F2 U F 
9. 39.84  L2 D2 L2 U' F' D R2 F R' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L' R' D2 U' B R2 B2 
10. 35.14 R' L2 U L2 D U B2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U D B F L' D' R2 D' B2 
11. 41.14 F U2 B D2 R L D U' L' R2 B R F U2 R2 B2 U2 L R' D B2 L F' R2 F' 
12. 33.19 R F' L2 D2 L' R2 F' U2 F' D F U D2 R B2 U' D R F2 B' R B2 R' D' L2 
13. 41.23 D2 U' R' D' R U2 R' D B U' R' D L2 R2 U F2 U B F2 D' F D2 U F' L2 
14. 42.15 L2 B2 L2 F' D' B R L D' B2 R2 L U D R' B L B' D2 R L2 F L2 B D' 
15. 35.27 F' L R2 F2 U' F' D' B' D2 L R' F B' R2 L2 D F' L' R B2 U2 B' L2 U' R 
16. 38.88 L' F B L2 R' U' L' F' B D2 B' U L F' D R' B F2 R' F' R L' F2 U2 F' 
17. 44.49 U F2 L2 R2 D L' U L F' D U' R L U2 D' L' F' U' R2 B' U2 R2 B L R' 
18. (49.06) R' L D2 L F R' F D F L2 B' U' B2 U' D B2 F U2 D2 B R F D R' D' 
19. 40.18 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 U' B2 R2 U' B' D B2 D F' D' L' D2 L D L' R2 F' D' B' R 
20. 44.90 F' D B D L2 U B2 R' B D R2 F2 D L' D' L R B' U' F2 B U2 B L F 
21. 36.84 D2 B F R B2 L B2 F L D' B D U2 F2 D' F2 B' U2 R' F B2 D' R2 B2 R 
22. 34.80 L2 F U B' R' F' R' F' L' R' D2 U2 F' B' U L F L2 R U2 R L D2 U2 F' 
23. 44.37 D' L D' U' L D2 R' F2 R B R D U' F D2 B' R2 D' U F' D U' B' D' B2 
24. 38.55 R2 F2 B U' B' U' D2 B' L2 B' R' D' R B' D2 U B L' D' L2 F' R2 L' U F' 
25. 32.75 R D R2 F2 D' F R2 D U' L' D' U' B' L2 D2 U2 F' B D' B' R L U R L 
26. 29.83 B U' F' U' D' L2 U R' F2 R2 L' F' B U2 B2 R U2 F L' U' L B2 U R' U' 
27. 43.20 B' U D' L2 R B2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R' D' B2 R L D2 R F2 R2 L' 
28. 37.09 U2 F' R L2 F' U' R' B2 F U2 R2 U B' L2 R2 F2 R' L' B' R U' B R' F2 B2 
29. 36.54 L R F2 U' D' F2 L' D' U2 L2 B2 F R' B2 R B2 L2 B L D2 B L D2 F D' 
30. 36.18 R L2 D2 U' R2 B D R D F U F' B' L' D' R F R' D L' U2 F R D2 R2 
31. 41.88 U D' F U' D' R U' R L2 F' D L U' D2 R' F R D2 L B2 D' L U R U' 
32. 41.17 B' R2 B2 L2 B D' L' R2 F' L' F' L2 F' R F B' L' B' D2 B2 D' B2 F' U B2 
33. 37.72 D2 B2 F R F L F' D' F U B' D' B L2 D2 B' U L' U2 F' U F R L' F 
34. 40.29 U L B' F L' D' F' L' R D2 U B2 R2 U' L D' B R2 L D2 U2 L2 R' D R2 
35. 41.96 F B2 U2 R' L2 D2 L' F2 B R2 B2 R' L' F' L2 B L2 F' B' D' U F' B D F2 
36. 33.71 D2 F2 R F U' B' R F' B2 L2 U B L' R2 D2 U2 R' U R' L' U2 B U' F' R' 
37. 36.12 F2 R D2 B' D2 B' D U B U L D' U2 R2 U L2 B L B2 U B' R' L D F' 
38. 42.63 L' R2 B2 L2 R2 F U2 F' D U2 B L2 B U B2 U D2 B R2 D U' F2 D' R2 B2 
39. 36.43 B2 F' D2 B' D L2 U2 B' D2 R' F2 D R2 L B' F2 U' D' R2 F U2 R' B R' F2 
40. 43.92 R2 U D' R2 L U B L' R F2 R2 D2 U' L B U' D' R2 F2 L' F U L2 R2 B2 
41. 35.53 L U2 R2 L2 B2 R D2 U R L' F' B L' D2 B2 F' D F L D L R U' R' L' 
42. 43.71 B' L2 B2 F2 L F2 U F2 R2 F' B D F' B' L' F B' L2 B' L F B' R' D2 F2 
43. 44.03 F2 B U L2 F' U2 L F2 U' B2 U2 D B' R' D F L2 B' D B' R' U D2 F2 R 
44. 39.22 F' R D2 L R' B' R F L2 R' B F2 U B R' B U D' F2 L' U' D2 L' R2 U2 
45. 38.45 B2 U' L2 R F' L B' L D2 B D2 R' D' U' F2 D L' U' L F2 B' L B' F' R' 
46. 37.56 D' R2 L F R L' B D' F' L' D B2 R U2 F2 D' R2 F' U2 F' U D2 F U B' 
47. (29.57) F' D2 F B U' L R D R' U B F L D2 R2 F L2 U2 L F R2 F2 R2 F2 R' 
48. 35.00 U2 D' R2 F2 D2 R U R2 F R' B U D' L2 U2 D' L' U D' R B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 
49. 43.62 F R F R D2 L' B U B F' L' F L' R F' D' F' U' R' U2 B R U R2 U2 
50. 34.58 R L' B D F2 L R U' B' D' L' B2 R F' B2 U L D L' U' R2 B2 F D' F 

Average of 12: 37.90
1. 36.84 D2 B F R B2 L B2 F L D' B D U2 F2 D' F2 B' U2 R' F B2 D' R2 B2 R 
2. 34.80 L2 F U B' R' F' R' F' L' R' D2 U2 F' B' U L F L2 R U2 R L D2 U2 F' 
3. (44.37) D' L D' U' L D2 R' F2 R B R D U' F D2 B' R2 D' U F' D U' B' D' B2 
4. 38.55 R2 F2 B U' B' U' D2 B' L2 B' R' D' R B' D2 U B L' D' L2 F' R2 L' U F' 
5. 32.75 R D R2 F2 D' F R2 D U' L' D' U' B' L2 D2 U2 F' B D' B' R L U R L 
6. (29.83) B U' F' U' D' L2 U R' F2 R2 L' F' B U2 B2 R U2 F L' U' L B2 U R' U' 
7. 43.20 B' U D' L2 R B2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R' D' B2 R L D2 R F2 R2 L' 
8. 37.09 U2 F' R L2 F' U' R' B2 F U2 R2 U B' L2 R2 F2 R' L' B' R U' B R' F2 B2 
9. 36.54 L R F2 U' D' F2 L' D' U2 L2 B2 F R' B2 R B2 L2 B L D2 B L D2 F D' 
10. 36.18 R L2 D2 U' R2 B D R D F U F' B' L' D' R F R' D L' U2 F R D2 R2 
11. 41.88 U D' F U' D' R U' R L2 F' D L U' D2 R' F R D2 L B2 D' L U R U' 
12. 41.17 B' R2 B2 L2 B D' L' R2 F' L' F' L2 F' R F B' L' B' D2 B2 D' B2 F' U B2 

Average of 5: 35.36
1. 34.80 L2 F U B' R' F' R' F' L' R' D2 U2 F' B' U L F L2 R U2 R L D2 U2 F' 
2. (44.37) D' L D' U' L D2 R' F2 R B R D U' F D2 B' R2 D' U F' D U' B' D' B2 
3. 38.55 R2 F2 B U' B' U' D2 B' L2 B' R' D' R B' D2 U B L' D' L2 F' R2 L' U F' 
4. 32.75 R D R2 F2 D' F R2 D U' L' D' U' B' L2 D2 U2 F' B D' B' R L U R L 
5. (29.83) B U' F' U' D' L2 U R' F2 R2 L' F' B U2 B2 R U2 F L' U' L B2 U R' U'


----------



## Toad (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm sub-15 3x3 and sup5 on 5x5


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Don't worry, I'm sub-15 3x3 and sup5 on 5x5


Yeah and you know what I think about that...or maybe you don't, but you can guess


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 26, 2010)

Heh, I've been practicing (and improving / getting PBs in) more puzzles lately due to the holiday break. This time, it's pyraminx. 

Average of 5: 6.68
1. (11.32) U R B L U B L' U l' b
2. (4.79) U L U' R L U' R B' u
3. 6.03 U R' B L B' U L' l' u'
4. 8.38 B L R L' R L' U' R l r' b u
5. 5.64 R B' R' L U R r' b' u 

Average of 12: 7.90
1. 6.60 U' B L B' L R' U L l r' b'
2. 9.89 U L' B' R' B' U' B' r' b
3. 10.64 U' L B' U L' B L U' r' b' u
4. 7.91 U B R' L' U R L U R l r b' u
5. (11.32) U R B L U B L' U l' b
6. (4.79) U L U' R L U' R B' u
7. 6.03 U R' B L B' U L' l' u'
8. 8.38 B L R L' R L' U' R l r' b u
9. 5.64 R B' R' L U R r' b' u
10. 8.47 L R B' U' B U' B' U r b'
11. 9.58 U R L' R L' U B' R' U r' b'
12. 5.82 R L' B' U B L' R U r b


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally had five straight sub-22 ao5's this morning. I finally feel getting faster.
A new NL PB of 11.09. B2 D' U' F' L B2 L2 B2 F' R D R2 L' B U' R L' U' F' L' B U D2 F' U' 


Also, non-cubing related, I am slowly learning Japanese. I love it.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Don't worry, I'm sub-15 3x3 and sup5 on 5x5


By now I'm probably like sup-18 on 3x3 and sub-2 on 5x5 lol.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 26, 2010)

Just did my first megaminx Ao12 (or Ao-anything I guess)

Single: 4:25.33
Ao5: 4:46.06
Ao12: 5:08.98


Pretty bad but I've only had the thing a week and I'm just starting to practice it now that I have break. I'm also using commuters for corner orientation and permutation. Edges are FRUR'U'F'/FURU'R'F' and SUNE for orientation and permutaion.


----------



## Faz (Dec 26, 2010)

56 something on 5x5. I also had a 42 redux, but that ended up as a 59.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2010)

O_O
crazy, and I thought you'd gone on holidays. You on a phone or something?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 26, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> O_O
> crazy, and I thought you'd gone on holidays. You on a phone or something?


Yeh we're in sydney. Ive got my notebook and my new gadget I took to the last comp in melbourne - the portable wireless router.


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 26, 2010)

2.33 pyraminx on video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shjlnUM73L8
avg12 soon


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 26, 2010)

(51.86), (43.49), 47.10, 50.09, 48.72 = 48.64
PB avg5 for 4x4. All had OLL parities except the 50.09 >_> 43.49 was PLL skip though. Got another 51 after this, and pretty much OLL parity on every next solves which screwed up what could've been 49-50 avg 

Oh I got this on video too


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 26, 2010)

Amos = <3


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 26, 2010)

Average of 12: 12.65 
1. 12.78 D2 B' R B L D F2 L2 R' U' D2 B' D' B' F2 R' F U2 B2 F' L' B2 L' B F 
2. 13.83 D R' D2 F D2 F2 B' U B2 D' U2 L F' D L F U B' L' D' R' F' R2 D' F' 
3. 10.83 L2 F2 B' U2 L2 U B U2 L2 U R D2 U' R' L F R U2 L R F2 L' D B2 D 
4. 12.72 B' R D L' B L2 D2 B2 R' U' B' F' U' D' R' L' D U' B' D2 U' R2 B' D' F2 
5. (7.38) L' R2 F U F' U D2 F2 B D' F D F U F' L B D' F R2 F2 U' F' R2 L2 
6. (15.84) U' F2 R2 B' F' D' F L R B' U R L2 D2 B U L' R2 D' B D' U2 L R2 U2 
7. 13.88 R2 L2 D' U2 L' D R' U' R' B' F L U2 F' L U' D' F2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 B2 R 
8. 13.55 U' R' D' F2 L B' F2 R' D2 U2 B' F D2 L R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' D' L' F D' B 
9. 12.97 U L' R F2 R' F2 U2 R F' L' U2 L R2 B F' U2 D2 F B' U2 L2 B2 D R' D2 
10. 11.31 B R B2 R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 F U B' D L' R F' L2 B2 D B R' L2 U2 R D 
11. 11.90 L U' R F' L F' L F2 U D2 R2 D' L' B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 L' F2 B L F2 D2 
12. 12.68 L' R2 U F L U2 L2 B' R2 U' F R2 L2 U2 F' L D U R L' U R2 F2 L' B2 

5th: Cross on D
F: orange U: white

L R2 D 
----
U R U R' L U L'
(U') R' U' R U' R' U R
(U) R U' R'
(U) L' U' L U2 L' U L
----
r U R' U' L2 l U R U' L R'
[U2] PLL skip


----------



## Toad (Dec 26, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Amos = <3


 
Amos = <50


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2010)

OH



Spoiler



Average of 12: 37.68
1. (26.46) D R B' U L D' B D R D2 F' B L R2 D' R2 B2 L D2 R' U' F U2 L' R2 
2. 28.16 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' F R2 B2 L D2 F2 R' U2 D B' R F R2 D' R L2 D2 L U' 
3. 34.88 D2 R2 U2 B2 D U R' B2 L' D B D U F2 R' L F U' L' F' U2 D2 F' B' L 
4. 39.01 F R' F' D2 L R2 F' R2 D2 R' F U R' U' R B F R D U2 R L2 F2 L F' 
5. 39.56 B D L' U D B F U2 D' B2 U' F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L F2 B D B L' 
6. (47.66) L2 D' U2 L F B' R' D L2 F L2 F2 D' U' B2 L U' B2 D2 F L U' D B' R 
7. 45.54 L B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R F' R F' U F' B2 D2 F' B' R D2 F2 L B' D B2 R2 
8. 39.25 F' D' F L B L' D L2 R F B U2 F' U2 F' R' B L R' F2 L' D U R B2 
9. 35.91 U' L' U R' D' B2 D U' L' D' U B2 R B' D2 B' D R2 D2 R' F2 U2 F R F' 
10. 35.51 L2 B' U D R2 L2 B' U' B L2 B2 D2 L2 B' U' B D F L' U' D L D F B' 
11. 38.86 F D' R D B L U D2 R2 U2 F L R2 F2 R' B L2 R2 B' R2 L2 D F U2 F' 
12. 40.11 L B2 U' F L2 B' L B L' R2 U' R U2 R2 L' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B2 F2 R2 L'


----------



## Toad (Dec 26, 2010)

How are you so slow at OH?!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> How are you so slow at OH?!



Never practise it. That's why I started practising.



Spoiler



Session average: 37.69
1. 36.48 R F' L F2 D2 U' B2 D2 B F' D2 L R' U' B' D2 U' L' R' B U2 L2 B' D' F' 
2. 41.64 F' B' U' L' F2 D2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L U B' D2 B L2 F L D L' F' R' B' L' 
3. 37.98 R D' R F2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B L R2 D2 U2 B2 U' D2 B' L2 F' U2 B F' U R2 
4. 38.35 L' F' D L' U' L D2 L F2 D2 B' F' U R2 D B R2 F2 D' L2 F' L' U D B 
5. (49.84) F' U' D2 B D' F2 U L D2 L R U F' B2 L' R F' U2 L D L2 U D2 B' F' 
6. 44.79 U' D' L F B' R' U B R' B' R' F' U2 D' R F B2 D2 F' D' B2 L B' L' U' 
7. (26.46) D R B' U L D' B D R D2 F' B L R2 D' R2 B2 L D2 R' U' F U2 L' R2 
8. 28.16 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' F R2 B2 L D2 F2 R' U2 D B' R F R2 D' R L2 D2 L U' 
9. 34.88 D2 R2 U2 B2 D U R' B2 L' D B D U F2 R' L F U' L' F' U2 D2 F' B' L 
10. 39.01 F R' F' D2 L R2 F' R2 D2 R' F U R' U' R B F R D U2 R L2 F2 L F' 
11. 39.56 B D L' U D B F U2 D' B2 U' F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L F2 B D B L' 
12. 45.54 L B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R F' R F' U F' B2 D2 F' B' R D2 F2 L B' D B2 R2 
13. 39.25 F' D' F L B L' D L2 R F B U2 F' U2 F' R' B L R' F2 L' D U R B2 
14. 35.91 U' L' U R' D' B2 D U' L' D' U B2 R B' D2 B' D R2 D2 R' F2 U2 F R F' 
15. 35.51 L2 B' U D R2 L2 B' U' B L2 B2 D2 L2 B' U' B D F L' U' D L D F B' 
16. 38.86 F D' R D B L U D2 R2 U2 F L R2 F2 R' B L2 R2 B' R2 L2 D F U2 F' 
17. 40.11 L B2 U' F L2 B' L B L' R2 U' R U2 R2 L' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B2 F2 R2 L' 
18. 45.58 R' U' R2 D' R' D' L U2 L U D' L F2 L F B' L' U' D' F D2 U' R2 B R 
19. 35.94 B2 D' L2 B2 L B' D U2 F' R2 D F' B D2 L2 R2 F L2 F B' L' U2 D' L2 U2 
20. 36.75 U D2 F2 D' L' R' U2 R B' F2 R2 F D' F2 U' L2 R2 F U' R2 B' F R2 F2 L2 
21. 45.95 B R2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B' R' F B2 D' B U2 D2 R' F' R F2 B2 R' D2 U F2 U2 
22. 43.52 L2 U B' D' U' F U2 B' U' D' R' L2 U R2 D B2 U2 L' D' U2 B U D B2 R' 
23. 37.78 D' L2 R U R' U' B2 U' F' U B2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 L U' F2 B2 R2 L U' F 
24. 34.55[Forced PLL skip] F' D U' B U' L' U2 B R2 D2 B' F L2 D B2 D2 R B2 D' L' F D2 R L B2 
25. 37.70 F D' F2 R2 L2 U D' L' D2 B D' B D U2 L' F D2 B' D R' D2 L2 R F' B' 
26. 36.58 U2 F' U2 B U' B2 F' R' U' L R' D2 L' B' R L2 B2 U2 D2 B' U F2 L2 F2 B2 
27. 39.20 D' B' R2 B2 F D' B2 F L2 U D B2 U B D' R2 U R' L F D' F2 B2 L2 U' 
28. 48.08 D L' B L2 U2 F2 B' U2 L' F U F L' U' B' U' R' L' D R2 B' U' B L' F' 
29. 35.22 R2 L2 B2 U L R2 F' L U B2 D2 L2 F2 B' D' F' L2 U' R F' U' F2 R B2 L2 
30. 37.75 B L2 D B2 R D' F B2 U B' R2 F' D' R' U2 L F2 L' R2 D2 B' L2 U' L' F2 
31. 34.78 L' U F2 U2 D' R U' B2 R' F D R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 F' L U' F2 D' U L' B' 
32. 33.92 R2 B2 F2 U L B2 D B2 D' U' F' U2 F D2 F' D U F2 U F2 U2 D F L' B2 
33. 33.03 B' D2 L R2 F' L' U' F' B2 L' U' L' U D2 B' F U' D2 R2 B' R' B' D2 L' F 
34. 29.61 R' F L' U L2 F L2 F' U2 D' B2 F' L' D' F2 B' R' D2 B D' U2 B U B' D' 
35. 35.42 U' F' R2 B U2 R' F R U' L2 F2 B' L R D U' B2 D R B' R2 F' U' B D2 
36. 38.69 D R2 F B' R U F2 L' B R U R D F2 L2 B D' U B' L R U2 B' F2 R2 
37. 43.20 B' L2 R' F' B D' U2 F D2 B' F R' L2 F' U2 R B' D R D U2 F2 B' R2 L' 
38. 37.48 D' F L2 F' U2 R' B U' L D' L' R2 U2 B U2 R B2 R' L2 D B' F2 D2 U' F2 
39. 36.54 U2 F' D R' B' U2 B' R U D' B R2 F2 B D' F2 D2 U' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' 
40. 31.91 B2 D U' F' B2 U' R F2 D' B R2 B F' D' U L2 R' B' L2 F L2 B2 F' D' U 
41. 39.60 D2 F L R D2 L' B' L F' L' F' R F' L U2 R B2 R' L B2 D L2 U' R' U' 
42. 34.34 U R2 B' R U2 L' R U' F' L' U' R' D' F2 U B U L D' F2 B2 R B L' U2 
43. 41.30 B' D R' B2 L' F' B' L B' U' B U2 B D2 B' F2 D2 L2 B D R U' F' U2 D' 
44. 29.81 F D B' U' D2 B R2 L' B' R F2 R2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2 B' U B' U L' B D2 R' 
45. 29.70 D L2 B2 D R U2 D2 R' F D' U2 F2 U L B2 D L2 D2 B D R' L' U' L' B2 
46. 38.83 R2 L2 D B D B' R' F L2 U R' D2 U F B2 L' R B' U F2 B2 U2 F' B' D 
47. 39.46 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2 F' B R2 U L R2 F' L B' D F' U2 F2 L' U' F' R' L2 U' 
48. 36.81 F' U2 F2 D2 B R D2 U2 F D R' D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 L' B F2 R' U2 B' U' R 
49. 38.28 D' R' F' R U F' R2 F D L2 U' R U' F' B2 U2 D L2 U' B' F R' U2 B R 
50. 35.63 D' L' D2 B2 F2 R' B' R U L U2 L' B2 R' B L2 B' F' R2 L2 D2 U B2 R' B'

Average of 12: 35.47
1. 35.22 R2 L2 B2 U L R2 F' L U B2 D2 L2 F2 B' D' F' L2 U' R F' U' F2 R B2 L2 
2. 37.75 B L2 D B2 R D' F B2 U B' R2 F' D' R' U2 L F2 L' R2 D2 B' L2 U' L' F2 
3. 34.78 L' U F2 U2 D' R U' B2 R' F D R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 F' L U' F2 D' U L' B' 
4. 33.92 R2 B2 F2 U L B2 D B2 D' U' F' U2 F D2 F' D U F2 U F2 U2 D F L' B2 
5. 33.03 B' D2 L R2 F' L' U' F' B2 L' U' L' U D2 B' F U' D2 R2 B' R' B' D2 L' F 
6. (29.61) R' F L' U L2 F L2 F' U2 D' B2 F' L' D' F2 B' R' D2 B D' U2 B U B' D' 
7. 35.42 U' F' R2 B U2 R' F R U' L2 F2 B' L R D U' B2 D R B' R2 F' U' B D2 
8. 38.69 D R2 F B' R U F2 L' B R U R D F2 L2 B D' U B' L R U2 B' F2 R2 
9. (43.20) B' L2 R' F' B D' U2 F D2 B' F R' L2 F' U2 R B' D R D U2 F2 B' R2 L' 
10. 37.48 D' F L2 F' U2 R' B U' L D' L' R2 U2 B U2 R B2 R' L2 D B' F2 D2 U' F2 
11. 36.54 U2 F' D R' B' U2 B' R U D' B R2 F2 B D' F2 D2 U' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' 
12. 31.91 B2 D U' F' B2 U' R F2 D' B R2 B F' D' U L2 R' B' L2 F L2 B2 F' D' U 

Average of 5: 33.91
1. (37.75) B L2 D B2 R D' F B2 U B' R2 F' D' R' U2 L F2 L' R2 D2 B' L2 U' L' F2 
2. 34.78 L' U F2 U2 D' R U' B2 R' F D R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 F' L U' F2 D' U L' B' 
3. 33.92 R2 B2 F2 U L B2 D B2 D' U' F' U2 F D2 F' D U F2 U F2 U2 D F L' B2 
4. 33.03 B' D2 L R2 F' L' U' F' B2 L' U' L' U D2 B' F U' D2 R2 B' R' B' D2 L' F 
5. (29.61) R' F L' U L2 F L2 F' U2 D' B2 F' L' D' F2 B' R' D2 B D' U2 B U B' D' 

1. 26.46 D R B' U L D' B D R D2 F' B L R2 D' R2 B2 L D2 R' U' F U2 L' R2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 26, 2010)

39.61, 40.23, 38.71, (37.64), 39.68, (59.07), 40.11, 44.98, 40.27, 42.06, 39.86, 40.46 = 40.60

1. 29.17 B2 F' u2 L r R2 D U' L r2 f' R' L2 u' U' D2 B' f' U2 f' L2 B r U F r2 u' f L2 f' F r2 D2 F2 L' D2 u' F2 D R2


----------



## Shortey (Dec 26, 2010)

5x5:
(1:21.84) Rw' B' Fw2 Dw' Lw Uw2 R' Dw2 L F Dw' D Uw Lw' Uw' B Uw2 D2 Dw' B2 F' D B2 L' R2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' R' L' F' R Bw' Rw2 R Fw' R2 Uw' Lw2 B' Uw Bw' Rw2 Lw' B2 L D' L Uw2 Bw2 R2 B' L2 Uw Lw Rw' Dw' Lw2 Dw


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 26, 2010)

First fully intuitive 3x3x3 solve


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 26, 2010)

3x3: 14.61, (11.55), 15.21, 14.78, 14.61, 13.30, 16.53, 14.33, 14.09, 14.59, (17.53), 13.30 = 14.54 avg


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 26, 2010)

F' D U B' D2 L2 R' U R2 B F2 R' D U' L' R' D' U' L2 B2 F U L R2 F'

y R D R' U' R' F
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' L' U L y' L' U' L
y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

67/9.21 = 7.27 tps =D


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 26, 2010)

T/U/H OH COLL done. Pi/L left. Finding good algs blows


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG!!! I got a new 3x3 PB single!!!

The time was 12.46, and I got a PLL skip.

Scramble:
B D' L2 R D F' R' D2 U F' R2 D2 U2 B' F D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 F D' U' B

I was amazed by this solve, but I can't find the solution that I did in it.


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 26, 2010)

Pyraminx avg100 4.89


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 27, 2010)

14.02 3x3 Average of 12
15.18 3x3 Average of 100

Slowly improving.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 14.02 3x3 Average of 12
> 15.18 3x3 Average of 100
> 
> Slowly improving.


 
Going off your sig times, your Ao100 is better then your ao12 PB


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 27, 2010)

More Pyraminx 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.68
worst time: 19.22

best avg5: 6.63 (σ = 1.06) - Solves 96 to 100
best avg12: 7.64 (σ = 1.49) - Solves 89 to 100
Nice that I got those in at the end  
I couldn't roll successfully though.

session avg: 9.72 (σ = 2.32)
session mean: 9.76



Spoiler



1. 5.44 U' L' R' B R' U' L U R' b'
2. 8.95 U L' B U' R U' L' U' l' b' u
3. 10.74 B' R B' U' L u'
4. 7.47 R L' R' U' L U R l' r' u
5. 14.76 L U' L B U' R' U' R' r' b u'
6. 12.14 U' B' L' B U' L' R B l r b' u
7. 10.74 U B' U L' R B' R l' b' u
8. 5.11 U R' U R B' U' R' L r
9. 9.62 U L B R' B U R U B' l r b' u
10. 9.83 U' L' B' L R' L B U' l r' u
11. 13.01 U L' R' B r b u'
12. 11.52 U L' U B' U' L U' B l' b
13. 8.70 R' L' B' R L' R l r b' u
14. 9.56 U B R' U B' U' L R' l' b u'
15. 13.15 R B' L' R' L' U R' U' l u'
16. 16.94 L' U' R' L B' U' L U' l' b u
17. 13.09 U R L' U' B' L B U' r' b u'
18. 11.74 R' U R U' B U' B R l' r b' u
19. 8.38 U' R' U' B U B' L U l' r u'
20. (19.22) L R B U' L B R B b' u'
21. 15.99 B' L U' B' L U' L' B l r' u'
22. 11.31 U' L R' U' B L R' U' l' b u
23. 15.28 L' U B' U B R L' l r b' u
24. 11.05 R' L' R B' U' L' U l' b'
25. 7.91 L U B L' B L U' l b' u
26. 10.67 U' B L' B L' R L U' u
27. 9.21 U R B' L' U' R B' U l' r'
28. 9.67 R U R U L' U B R l' b
29. 10.12 U' R L' U R' U L' R r' u
30. 9.25 L' U B L R' B U' L R' l r'
31. 7.15 U R' U R' B' U L' R' L' l r' u
32. 6.80 R B U L' R' U' b
33. 8.61 U R B' U R' B L' U R l
34. 8.93 B L' B' R' L U R' b
35. 11.03 R U R' B L B U r' b' u
36. 11.40 U B L' U R l' r' b'
37. 7.51 L R U L' R L R b' u
38. 7.21 U L' B' L' B U' L U' l u
39. 8.51 R U L' R L' U' L' B b u'
40. 11.13 R' U' L' R' L R' l r' b'
41. 10.16 U R B' U' L' U' B' U L u
42. 6.90 L U' L' U R' L' B l' b u'
43. 6.05 R' B' R' U B R U R l' r' u
44. 9.18 U R' U' B U' R' r'
45. 13.42 U L' B' U' R B L B' L l b u
46. 8.11 U B' U' L' B' R L l' b'
47. 8.65 U B' U L R U R' U l' b u
48. 13.05 L' R' U R B L U B' l r u'
49. 9.78 U' L B' U L U L U L' r' b'
50. 9.95 U B' R U B U' L' R' l' u
51. 9.26 U L U' B' L R' U l r' b u
52. 9.71 U B L' R' U R U' R B' l' b'
53. 9.98 U' L R' B' U' L R' B' r b u'
54. 10.80 L U' B' R' U L B U' R' l r' u
55. 8.85 L U' B L R B L' B l r' b' u
56. 7.31 L R B L' R' U R B' r u
57. 6.38 L' R U L U R U R' l b'
58. 8.86 B' R' L' B L' U L' B' l r' b u
59. 11.51 L U' R B' R' U L U' l' r' u
60. 7.98 U L U B' L' U' B r b' u'
61. 10.74 L R' U' B R U R L' l' r u
62. 12.46 R U' R U B L' R U l' r' b' u'
63. 11.63 U B R L' B' R' L' B R U l r'
64. 7.75 R B U' B L' B U' R l' b' u'
65. 10.42 B R L' U' L' R L U l r' b u
66. 6.97 L' B R' L' U' B' R' l r' u
67. 8.04 R B' L B R B' U' l' r u'
68. 10.06 L' U' L' B' R' U R L' l r b'
69. 7.21 U' R' L B R B L' l' u'
70. 10.92 L B' R' L R' U B R l r' u'
71. 9.60 U R L' B' L' R' L U R' l' r u
72. 11.22 U L R' U R' U' R' B' U' l r' b u
73. 10.78 U' L U' B R' L' R' U B' l r' b
74. 10.25 U R L R' U R' B R L l' r u'
75. 9.35 U R B U' R U' B U' R l' r' b u'
76. 9.98 U R U' B' L R' U' B' l b u
77. 14.82 B' L B R L B' R L r b
78. 9.15 B' U' B U B R U' B' r b
79. 9.34 U R' U' B R U R U R' u
80. 10.28 U B' U' L' R U' L' R' U l b' u
81. 9.23 U' B' L' B' U R' U R' l r b u
82. 11.72 U L' U' L' R U' L B l r' b u'
83. 12.16 R L' B' U' R U' L' R u'
84. 11.60 U R B' L R U L' B' R' l' r' b u'
85. 10.35 L' U R B U' R' B r u
86. 7.32 U L U' B' R L U' B' R l r b'
87. 6.67 U R' U' L' U B' l r' b' u'
88. 9.74 U L R U' B L' B U l' r b'
89. 5.11 U L' B L B' L R l u'
90. 7.30 B' R B' L' B' R' B' l' u'
91. 9.98 U' R U' B' L R' U R' l r
92. 10.43 L R' L U B' R U L' U l u'
93. 8.78 R' L' B' U R B L' R l' b u
94. 8.97 U' L U' L' U' L B R' r b' u'
95. 8.02 U B' U R' U' R' U' B' R' l' b u'
96. (4.68) U B R' L' U B R' L r'
97. 8.38 L' R' L' B' U' B' L' l' u'
98. 7.74 U L B R U' R L R' r
99. 6.95 L R B' L' U L' B' l' r' b
100. 5.21 L U' B L' B L U' L R l


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 27, 2010)

ZZOH

17.78, 17.22, 16.65, 18.10, 18.00, 18.46, 12.77, 18.47, 17.63, 15.86, 18.38, 15.43, 16.19, 16.00, 18.56, 15.41, 16.00, 17.46, 16.19, 18.75, 18.28, 15.83, 14.16, 15.15, 18.97, 13.13, 14.55, 16.15, 18.03, 16.08, 12.97, 11.44, 17.44, 16.03, 18.95, 17.34, 19.02, 18.91, 14.00, 17.09, 14.15, 16.31, 17.33, 15.47, 15.46, 16.03, 14.53, 15.90, 10.88, 18.72

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.88
worst time: 19.02

current avg5: 15.49 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 14.62 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 15.63 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 15.35 (σ = 1.60)

session avg: 16.41 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 16.35

I'm finally getting back to where I started XD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> ZZOH
> 
> 17.78, 17.22, 16.65, 18.10, 18.00, 18.46, 12.77, 18.47, 17.63, 15.86, 18.38, 15.43, 16.19, 16.00, 18.56, 15.41, 16.00, 17.46, 16.19, 18.75, 18.28, 15.83, 14.16, 15.15, 18.97, 13.13, 14.55, 16.15, 18.03, 16.08, 12.97, 11.44, 17.44, 16.03, 18.95, 17.34, 19.02, 18.91, 14.00, 17.09, 14.15, 16.31, 17.33, 15.47, 15.46, 16.03, 14.53, 15.90, 10.88, 18.72
> 
> ...


 Gogo update sig! So fast :3


----------



## EricReese (Dec 27, 2010)

Dang.. CN

Average of 12: 31.50
1. 30.47[orange] D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' F R' B2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 L' B' F U' L' D2 L' F2 R F' R2
2. 33.90[green] R' B U L2 D' F2 L' F' R B' R2 U' L2 B2 F' R U2 F' L2 D' L2 D2 L' F2 U2
3. (18.92[yellow]) F B' L R D' R F' D U R B D B L' F' D2 U2 R F' U L B' R' B U
4. 38.09[orange] U' B' R2 L F2 L B L U2 F2 D2 B2 R' B' F U D L R F' D F2 B' R L
5. 32.77[yellow] F2 R2 B' D L U L R' U2 F B' L2 F2 B' U' R' B L U L2 D2 L' U2 B L2
6. 25.50[white] B2 U' B R2 F2 D2 L R' U' F2 D2 L F L' F' L2 B D2 L' R' B U B2 R' B
7. 33.07[green] F' R2 L2 F D2 U' F2 U L F2 B' D' R' D F' D' L U R' B D' R' B2 R B2
8. (43.71[orange]) U2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 R D2 L2 U' B' L D' L D2 B' U2 R2 L D2 R' B D B
9. 29.39[red] D2 L' D2 U2 L F' B R D' R2 F2 U F' L' D' B2 D2 R2 F2 B' D U2 F U2 B2
10. 28.95[yellow] R2 U' L F R L D B' F2 R' D' R B' L F2 L B' D F B D' F' L B2 L
11. 29.82[blue] D2 R' F2 D' R2 D' F' B' L R' F U F' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' D R L2 U' R2 B'
12. 33.01[blue] F2 D' U R2 U R2 F' R' L' B' U R' D F' L2 U2 D R L U R' L2 D' L2 R2

Orange seems to be my worst color. Red is easy though even though its ist mirror. I also find green somewhat hard...but its not too bad...TPS saved me, its hard to lookahead. I need to do more solves


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 27, 2010)

4x4 single - 55.97
w/ new Dayan 4x4. It still feels very dry/not fast. Maybe I need to loosen more? Maru lube dying too quickly?
Why are their screws on the core, that aren't located at the centers? Should these be loosened?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Going off your sig times, your Ao100 is better then your ao12 PB


 
That's my average overall, not my Ao12 PB.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 27, 2010)

Most 2x2 solves in one sitting for me (750).
No PBs though. 



Spoiler



Session average: 4.32
1. 4.96 R U2 R U' F' R' U R' U' R' U' 
2. 4.71 U F U2 F' R' U2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
3. 5.28 F U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R' U' R' U' 
4. 4.41 U2 F2 U F U R' U F' U' R' U' 
5. 4.16 R U' F' R U' R2 U' R2 F R' U' 
6. 4.80 R' U R F2 U' R2 U' F U R2 U' 
7. 4.27 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U R' U' 
8. 4.03 R2 F' U2 F' R F' U' R U' R2 U' 
9. 5.03 U F' R2 F' R' F' U R' U' F' U' 
10. 5.27 F R' F2 R F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
11. 4.68 U R' U' R F R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
12. 2.91 R' U R' F R' F U F2 U2 R' U' 
13. 4.15 F' U' F' R' F R U' R U2 R' U' 
14. 4.86 U2 F' R' U R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' 
15. 3.52 F R U F' R2 U F R U R2 U' 
16. 4.41 R' F U2 R' U' F U' R' F R2 U' 
17. 4.59 U F' U R F2 U2 F' R F' R' U' 
18. 5.56 R' F2 R F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R' U' 
19. 4.22 R2 F' U' R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' 
20. 5.86 F2 U' F2 U F' U' R' U2 F R' U' 
21. 5.27 U2 R' U' F U2 R' F R' U' R' U' 
22. 5.05 F U' F' R U2 R F U' F2 R2 U' 
23. 5.78 U2 R F' R F2 R F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
24. 4.55 U2 F2 R' U F R2 U R2 U' R' U' 
25. 4.16 R' F2 R F' R U' F2 R U2 R' U' 
26. 3.50 R U' R U' F' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' 
27. 3.94 U R U F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
28. 3.65 U2 R' F' U' R F U R' U2 R2 U' 
29. 4.46 R U2 F2 U R' F U2 F U2 R' U' 
30. 3.72 U2 F' U2 F U R F2 U2 F' R' U' 
31. 5.63 R2 F R2 F2 U F' U F2 U2 R' U' 
32. 3.00 R2 U2 R' F R F2 U2 R U2 R' U' 
33. 3.43 F U' F2 U F R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
34. 3.61 R' F2 U R2 U' F U R' U2 R' U' 
35. 4.25 R' U R F R U' F2 R F' R' U' 
36. 4.71 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 U' 
37. 4.15 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
38. 4.84 U' R F' R F' R2 F U2 F R' U' 
39. 4.31 R2 U' R2 F R' F' R U2 F R' U' 
40. 4.30 U' F' R' U F' R F' R' U' R' U' 
41. 7.68 F2 U' R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U R2 U' 
42. 4.28 F' R' U2 R' U F' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
43. 6.00 R F R2 F' U F U R2 U' R' U' 
44. 4.19 U' R' U F' R' U F' R U2 R' U' 
45. 4.16 U' F2 U2 R F' U' R F U2 R' U' 
46. 4.52 F U' F R' F2 U R' F2 U' R2 U' 
47. 4.36 R2 F' U F R' U2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
48. 3.08 R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
49. 4.06 U2 R' F2 U2 R F' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
50. 3.84 F' R' U R2 F R U F U R' U' 
51. 3.77 R' U' R2 F U' F2 R F U2 R' U' 
52. 5.13 F R' F R' U' R' U2 F U2 R' U' 
53. 3.06 F2 R2 U F U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
54. 5.09 U R2 U' F2 U' F U' R2 U' R' U' 
55. 4.55 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R' F' R' U' 
56. 4.97 R F2 U2 R' U R' F U' F' R' U' 
57. 4.50 F2 R' F R' F U F' R2 U R' U' 
58. 3.52 F2 R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 U' 
59. 4.21 U F2 U' F U2 R' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
60. 4.09 R2 F' U' F U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U' 
61. 4.78 R' F U2 F2 R' U' F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
62. 4.55 F' U F' R2 U F' R' U F2 R' U' 
63. 3.81 R' F U F' R2 F' U R' F2 R' U' 
64. 4.43 U' F U' F R2 F2 U R' U' R' U' 
65. 4.30 U F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' 
66. 4.94 F' U F U R' F U R2 U2 R2 U' 
67. 4.11 F U' F2 U R F2 U F U2 R2 U' 
68. 4.58 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U' 
69. 6.90 F R F U' F R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
70. 4.30 F2 U R2 F R' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
71. 3.55 R2 U' R U F U' F U2 R' F2 U' 
72. 4.83 R' U2 R2 F' R' U R2 F2 R' F' U' 
73. 3.88 R2 F R' U F' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
74. 5.38 F R F2 R U' R2 U F' U R U' 
75. 5.02 R' F2 U F' R' F U' R' F R2 U' 
76. 4.41 U' F' U F2 U R' U2 F U R2 U' 
77. 4.50 U R' U2 F R2 F' R' F2 U R' U' 
78. 2.86 F2 R F2 U F U2 F R' F R2 U' 
79. 5.90 U2 F' U R F' R2 U R' F2 R2 U' 
80. 3.94 U F U' R2 U F U' R U2 R U' 
81. 4.28 F' U2 R F2 U' R F U' F' R' U' 
82. 3.91 F' R U R2 F2 U2 F' U F R U' 
83. 5.78 R2 U2 R F' R F' U2 F' U' R' U' 
84. 4.61 F R2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
85. 4.03 R F R' F R2 F2 U F' U' R2 U' 
86. 4.25 R2 F' U' F2 U F' R U F' R' U' 
87. 4.68 R F U' F2 U F R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
88. 4.66 F2 R' U R' F R2 F R' U2 R' U' 
89. 3.86 U2 R U2 R' F' R2 U' R U2 R' U' 
90. 4.75 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R U2 F U' R2 U' 
91. 3.75 R2 U2 F R' U2 R F R U2 R' U' 
92. 5.03 U R2 U R2 F R U F' U F' U' 
93. 3.86 R U2 F2 U R2 U2 F R' U' R U' 
94. 3.75 R U' R' U F' U' F' R' U' R' U' 
95. 4.33 U' F' R2 U' R F R U2 F2 R2 U' 
96. 4.77 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R F' U R' U' 
97. 5.08 F2 R' F' R F R' U R' U2 R' U' 
98. 4.90 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' R' U2 R' U' 
99. 6.96 U' F2 U R F2 R2 U' F' U R' U' 
100. 3.46 U2 F R' F' U F' U2 F U2 R' U' 
101. 4.96 R U F R' F' U R' U F2 R2 U' 
102. 3.50 U R' U2 F' U F2 U F' U' R' U' 
103. 3.88 R U' R2 U F U2 R F' U R' U' 
104. 4.38 U2 R F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U' 
105. 4.90 U' R2 U F R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
106. 5.06 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R F' U2 R' U' 
107. 4.18 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F R' F2 U' F' U' 
108. 4.11 U2 R2 F' R F R' F2 U' F R U' 
109. 4.56 F' U' R F' R F R U' F' R' U' 
110. 4.47 F U' R' F2 U F' R' F' R2 F' U' 
111. 5.71 U' R F' U2 F' R F' R' F R' U' 
112. 4.21 F2 R2 U F' U2 F' U F' U' R' U' 
113. 4.58 F2 U2 F R F R' U2 R2 F R2 U' 
114. 4.06 F U' R' F U' F R2 F2 U R' U' 
115. 4.08 R U' F U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 U' 
116. 3.13 U' F R F2 R F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' 
117. 4.36 R' F' U2 R' F R U' F U2 R U' 
118. 5.02 R' F U2 F R F' R2 U' F R' U' 
119. 4.28 R F U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R' U' 
120. 4.34 F U R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U R2 U' 
121. 4.75 R U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R U' R' U' 
122. 5.50 F' R' F2 U F R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' 
123. 4.28 R2 F2 R F' R' F U' F U2 R' U' 
124. 4.27 R' F' R' F2 U2 F' R' F U2 R U' 
125. 3.78 U' R F U2 F2 R' F' R2 F R' U' 
126. 5.94 R2 F R' U2 F R' U R F' R' U' 
127. 3.84 U R2 U2 R' F R' U' R2 F' R' U' 
128. 3.72 F' R2 U F' R U' R U2 F2 R2 U' 
129. 3.78 U2 F U R' U' F' R2 F U' R' U' 
130. 4.27 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 
131. 3.68 R' F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
132. 5.03 U' R2 F2 U' R F' U F' U2 R2 U' 
133. 3.25 U2 F' U' F' U' R F R U' R' U' 
134. 3.65 R' F2 U' R U2 R U' F U' R' U' 
135. 3.59 U R' F R U' F U' F2 U' R' U' 
136. 4.41 R2 U2 R U2 R' U F R2 U' R' U' 
137. 6.00 R2 U2 F R' U F2 U F2 U F2 U' 
138. 4.44 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' U R' U R' U' 
139. 4.55 U2 R' U R2 U R F R2 F2 R' U' 
140. 6.72 U' R' U2 R U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
141. 3.65 U' R2 F' R' U R' U' F U2 R' U' 
142. 4.50 U' R2 U R2 U R F R U R' U' 
143. 4.68 U2 R2 F' U F2 U F2 R U' R' U' 
144. 5.91 F' R F R U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
145. 4.13 F R2 F R F2 U' R' U' F' R' U' 
146. 3.61 U' R U' R2 F' R U R' U R' U' 
147. 2.43 U' F' R2 F R' F R2 U F' R' U' 
148. 7.01 R' U' R2 U F' R U' R F' R2 U' 
149. 4.16 R2 F' R' U F' U R2 F U' R2 U' 
150. 6.09 R' U2 R2 F U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
151. 2.36 U' F U R' F R' U' R' U2 R' U' 
152. 4.00 R' U F U R2 F2 U F' U2 R2 U' 
153. 4.94 F R F2 U' R U' F R F' R' U' 
154. 3.43 R U2 F U' R2 U' R' U2 R F' U' 
155. 5.93 R2 F2 U' R F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
156. 3.88 F R' F R2 F' R2 U R U' R' U' 
157. 4.02 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U' R' U' 
158. 4.40 F' R' F R' F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U' 
159. 3.93 F U2 R2 F2 U' F U R2 U2 R' U' 
160. 3.56 U R F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F R2 U' 
161. 4.86 F2 U R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
162. 4.58 U R2 U R F R' F2 R' U2 R U' 
163. 3.72 U F2 R' F R' F U' R' U2 R' U' 
164. 4.88 R F R F' U F2 U R F R' U' 
165. 4.19 F' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
166. 4.88 U2 F U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
167. 3.58 R' F U R' U F U R' F' R2 U' 
168. 6.55 U2 F' U F U2 R' F U' F R2 U' 
169. 2.86 U2 R2 F2 U F' R2 U F2 U2 R' U' 
170. 5.97 R' F R U2 R U' F' R F2 R' U' 
171. 2.77 U R' F R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
172. 4.69 R2 U F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 R' U' 
173. 5.41 U' F R F2 R F R2 F2 U R2 U' 
174. 3.55 R F2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
175. 5.08 F R' U' F2 R F' R F U2 R' U' 
176. 4.63 R2 U R2 U2 F U' R F' U F' U' 
177. 4.50 U F2 R' F U R F' R2 U' R' U' 
178. 3.71 U R' F2 U' F R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
179. 3.83 U2 R' F' R U' F2 U R2 U2 R' U' 
180. 3.44 U R U2 R2 F U' R' F U2 R U' 
181. 3.77 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U R F' U2 R' U' 
182. 3.36 U' F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F' U2 R' U' 
183. 3.86 U F U2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
184. 2.83 R2 F R2 U' F2 U F' R' U' R' U' 
185. 3.36 F U' R2 F R' U R F' U' R' U' 
186. 3.88 R F2 U' R' F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' 
187. 4.94 F U' F2 U' R' U F2 R U' R' U' 
188. 4.58 U' R' U R2 U2 F2 U' F U R' U' 
189. 3.55 R' F' R2 F' R U F2 R' U' R' U' 
190. 5.68 U' R' U' R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' U' 
191. 3.96 R U R' U2 F U F2 U' F' R' U' 
192. 3.90 F R' U R F R U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
193. 2.31 U R2 F2 R U R U2 R' U' R' U' 
194. 3.18 F' U R' U F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
195. 4.08 U F' U2 R' U' F' U' R2 U' R' U' 
196. 3.88 U2 R' F U R2 F' R F2 U2 R' U' 
197. 4.22 F' R2 U' R F R U' F U2 R' U' 
198. 3.52 F R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
199. 3.34 R F' U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
200. 4.08 U F' R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
201. 4.65 U R U' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U R' U' 
202. 5.50 F' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' 
203. 4.61 R' F' U' R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
204. 3.91 R' F R2 U' F U F' R U' R' U' 
205. 3.75 U' F2 R' F R2 U F' U' F' R' U' 
206. 6.21 U' R2 U' F R U2 F2 U' F R' U' 
207. 3.93 R U R2 F R F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' 
208. 4.28 U R2 U F R2 F U F2 U2 R' U' 
209. 2.88 U' R' F2 R' U2 R' F R U' R' U' 
210. 4.78 F' R' U2 F2 R F' R' F U R' U' 
211. 4.66 U R2 F U2 F R' U R' U' R' U' 
212. 3.81 U' R U R' F' R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
213. 3.65 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' R' U' 
214. 5.36 U2 R2 F' U F R' U2 F' U' R' U' 
215. 4.80 U2 R2 F R F U' R U F' R' U' 
216. 3.41 R F' U R' F U2 F' U F' R2 U' 
217. 5.41 U R F' U F' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
218. 5.53 R2 F U2 F U F2 R' U F' R' U' 
219. 4.19 R' U F' U R' U2 F R F' R' U' 
220. 6.91 U2 R2 F2 U R' F U2 F U R' U' 
221. 4.18 R' U' F U R' F2 U R' U2 R' U' 
222. 3.06 F U F2 U' F2 R U2 R' U R2 U' 
223. 5.27 F2 R2 F U' R F' U' F' U' R' U' 
224. 4.56 F' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' U R' U' 
225. 4.18 U F' R2 U R' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
226. 3.19 F2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U R' U' 
227. 3.96 F2 U' F U2 F' R' U R' U' R' U' 
228. 2.36 F2 R2 F U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
229. 4.40 F' R F U R' F U R' F' R' U' 
230. 3.59 F2 U R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F' R' U' 
231. 2.44 R U' F2 R' U F U F' U' R' U' 
232. 5.05 R U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R U' R2 U' 
233. 4.00 F' U2 R U' F U' R' U F2 R' U' 
234. 4.28 U F U' R U' R U' F U2 R' U' 
235. 3.55 F R2 F' R F' R F' U F R2 U' 
236. 4.38 F2 R2 F' R2 F R' U2 R' F R2 U' 
237. 3.43 U' R F2 U2 F' R U2 R U' R' U' 
238. 2.36 R U' R2 F U2 R2 F' U F' R' U' 
239. 6.19 R2 U' R U' F U2 F' R F' R' U' 
240. 5.25 R F U R' U R U2 F' U R2 U' 
241. 4.84 R U R F' R F' U F2 U' R' U' 
242. 3.53 U F' R2 U F' U' R F' U R2 U' 
243. 3.93 U F R' F' U2 F' U F U2 R' U' 
244. 4.43 R F2 U F' R' F R' F2 U' R' U' 
245. 4.47 R2 F' R2 F R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
246. 5.77 R U' R2 U R2 F' U' R U' R' U' 
247. 4.13 R U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R U' R2 U' 
248. 5.16 R2 U R2 U F2 R F R U R2 U' 
249. 3.93 R U' R2 F2 U F U2 R U2 R' U' 
250. 5.28 R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R F' U2 R U' 
251. 4.50 R' U' F R F U' F R' U' R' U' 
252. 1.86 R U F2 R U' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' 
253. 4.00 R F U F' R U' R' F U' R' U' 
254. 2.71 U2 R' U R U' F U' F' U2 R' U' 
255. 3.91 U F R' F U R' F R U2 R' U' 
256. 4.75 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 R F2 U' R' U' 
257. 5.00 R U' F' R U2 F' U' F' U2 R2 U' 
258. 3.96 R2 U R' U' R2 F U' R' F2 R' U' 
259. 3.16 U F R' U' F R2 U F' U2 R' U' 
260. 6.34 U2 F U2 F' U F2 U R' F2 R' U' 
261. 4.36 F2 R F' R2 F' R U' R' F R' U' 
262. 4.78 F' R F2 R' F R2 F R' U' R' U' 
263. (8.27) R F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' F' R' U' 
264. 5.46 U R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' 
265. 3.97 R U2 F' R U' R2 U' R U R2 U' 
266. 4.28 F R F2 R F R2 F R U R' U' 
267. 4.53 R U F' U' F' R U2 R' U2 R' U' 
268. 4.47 F2 R' U2 R F2 R F' R F R U' 
269. 4.94 U2 R' F' R2 F' R F2 R U' R' U' 
270. 5.77 R' U F2 U F2 R U F2 U' R' U' 
271. 4.28 U2 R2 F U2 F R2 U' F' U' F' U' 
272. 2.41 U F2 R F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
273. 4.50 R2 F U R2 U' R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
274. 3.94 F R' U R F' R F' R2 U' R' U' 
275. 3.19 U' R' F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R' U' 
276. 3.56 R F2 U2 F' U R' U2 F U' R' U' 
277. 4.50 R' F2 R' U' R2 U' F' R F2 R U' 
278. 5.25 F2 U R' U F' R' U2 R' F R U' 
279. 3.90 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U R2 U R' U' 
280. 3.15 R U2 R U' R2 U R' F' U' R' U' 
281. 5.22 F2 U2 R' U2 F U' R U2 F' R' U' 
282. 5.25 R' F R2 F' R F' U2 R U R' U' 
283. 4.86 F R' U2 R2 F U' F' R U' R' U' 
284. 3.88 R2 U F U2 F2 R' U' R U2 R' U' 
285. 3.34 F R F2 U' R' U R' U F R' U' 
286. 3.84 U F2 U' R2 U' R F R2 U2 R' U' 
287. 4.22 F2 R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U' 
288. 4.90 R' F' U' F R' F U' R2 U' R' U' 
289. 5.06 F2 R' U' R F2 U' R F U R' U' 
290. 5.50 U F2 U' R U2 R F R U' R' U' 
291. 4.40 U2 R F2 U2 F R F2 U' F' R' U' 
292. 3.78 F' U2 R' U2 R F' U F U R' U' 
293. 5.05 F U' F' R U' R U' R U R2 U' 
294. 3.53 U2 F R2 U2 F R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
295. 4.55 F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
296. 4.21 R U R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' 
297. 2.50 R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U R' U R' U' 
298. 4.11 F U2 F2 U' F U' F U2 F' R' U' 
299. 4.30 R' F R' U2 R' F R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
300. 5.68 F' U2 R U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 
301. 4.71 U2 F U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
302. 5.80 F2 R U2 R U' F2 U R2 F R' U' 
303. 7.06 R2 F' U R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U' 
304. 4.27 F' R U2 R U2 R' F' R U' R' U' 
305. 4.47 U R' U2 F U2 F U' R' U' R' U' 
306. 5.16 U' F' U2 F U' F U' R F R' U' 
307. 4.65 F' R' U' F U' F' R F' U R' U' 
308. 3.86 F2 U' R F R2 F U2 R' U R' U' 
309. 3.15 U2 R2 U R2 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
310. 4.63 R2 F2 U F U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
311. 3.65 R U2 F' U F U' R2 F2 U F' U' 
312. 4.21 F' U2 R F2 R U R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
313. 3.90 F' U2 R U2 R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U' 
314. 4.80 U' R F R' U R2 U' F U2 R U' 
315. 4.80 F2 R' U' F R' F R2 U2 F R' U' 
316. 5.80 F' R2 U2 R F2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' 
317. 3.33 U2 F2 R U' F U R' F2 U R' U' 
318. 4.69 F2 U' F2 U' F R' F2 R F R' U' 
319. 3.66 U R' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F U R' U' 
320. 5.05 F2 U' F R' U' F R' F2 U' R' U' 
321. 3.50 F' U' R U2 F U' R' F2 R2 F' U' 
322. 5.47 U R2 U R2 F' R U2 R U R' U' 
323. 3.55 F' U F' U R2 U' F R' F2 R' U' 
324. 5.13 F' R U' F' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
325. 3.30 F2 U' R F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
326. 5.31 R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 F R' U' 
327. 3.77 R2 U2 F R U F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
328. 3.91 R U R' U2 F' U' F' R2 F' R' U' 
329. 4.00 F R' U R U2 R U2 F' U2 R' U' 
330. 5.50 R' F' R' U' R' U F R' U2 R' U' 
331. 3.68 R' U2 R U' R U F2 R' U' R' U' 
332. 5.02 F2 R2 U R' F' U R F2 U2 R U' 
333. 3.52 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F' U' R2 U' 
334. 4.46 F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U' F2 R2 U' 
335. 3.13 R' U2 F' U' F' R2 U R2 U' R' U' 
336. 6.91 U F R2 U2 F' U F R' U' R' U' 
337. 3.31 F2 R' F2 R F' R F R' U' R' U' 
338. 3.80 R2 F2 U R' U F2 U R' U2 R' U' 
339. 3.53 F' U' F2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' 
340. 5.21 F R2 F2 R2 U' F' U R' U2 R' U' 
341. 4.81 U' F U R F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U' 
342. 4.53 U2 F' U R U2 F' U' R' U' R' U' 
343. 5.16 F' R' F U2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
344. 5.11 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R2 U' 
345. 4.88 U2 R F' R U' R U F' U' R' U' 
346. 4.33 F2 R F2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U' 
347. 4.81 U' F2 U' R2 U' F R F' U' R' U' 
348. 4.52 R2 U' F2 R F U2 R' U F' R' U' 
349. 5.56 U F2 U' F R' U R2 F' U F' U' 
350. 6.22 U' R' U2 R' U F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
351. 3.11 F U2 F' U R' F' U2 F U R' U' 
352. 3.47 U' F U F2 R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U' 
353. 3.88 U' F' U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
354. 4.78 R' F U2 R2 F' R2 U' F U' R' U' 
355. 6.72 U F2 R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
356. 4.03 F R U' F2 U' F R' F2 U R2 U' 
357. 4.34 R' U F' R2 U' F' U2 F U' R' U' 
358. 4.00 R' U2 F2 R' U R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' 
359. 4.50 U2 F' R' U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
360. 4.58 R' U R' F' R U' F' R' U2 R' U' 
361. 2.81 R U2 F R U2 R2 U' R' F' R' U' 
362. 4.64 U R' U F' U R2 U R2 U' R' U' 
363. 4.38 F R U2 F2 U' R F2 R U' F' U' 
364. 4.15 F2 U R' F R2 U2 F' R' F R' U' 
365. 3.63 U2 R F2 R' F' R U2 F U' R' U' 
366. 3.13 U' R U2 F U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
367. 4.91 R U' R U' R2 U F' R' U R' U' 
368. 4.83 R2 F U F2 R F2 R' U F R2 U' 
369. 2.88 R2 U2 F U' F R F2 U F2 R2 U' 
370. 3.46 F R2 F' R2 F' R F R U2 R' U' 
371. 5.00 R' F' R' U F' U' F2 U F' R' U' 
372. 3.18 F R2 U2 F U F' U2 R' U R' U' 
373. 4.21 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 R F' U' R' U' 
374. 5.86 U F R2 F' U2 F U' F' U' R' U' 
375. 5.88 F U' R U2 F U' R' U F2 R' U' 
376. 4.80 U2 F R' F2 R F2 U' R' U R' U' 
377. 4.31 F' U R2 U F' R F R U R' U' 
378. 3.96 F' R U2 F U R2 U R2 U R2 U' 
379. 3.84 R U' R2 U' F2 U F' R U R2 U' 
380. 3.97 U' R' U F2 R' U' R2 U F' R' U' 
381. 3.00 U' F2 R' F R2 F' U2 R U R' U' 
382. 3.88 U' R2 U F2 U R U2 F U2 R' U' 
383. 4.02 U2 R2 U R2 U F' U' F U' R' U' 
384. 4.78 U2 R F' U2 R F U' F2 U R' U' 
385. 4.90 U' F2 U R' U F' R2 U' F' R2 U' 
386. 4.96 U2 F2 U F2 R U F2 R2 U' R' U' 
387. 3.65 F R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U' 
388. 3.34 R2 U' R' U R2 U F U' F' R2 U' 
389. 3.58 U R F2 U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U' 
390. 5.81 F U' F' U R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U' 
391. 5.15 U' F' R2 U R2 F' R F U' R U' 
392. 3.52 U' F2 U' R2 U' F U' R' F2 R' U' 
393. 3.59 F R' U R2 F' R' F2 R' F' R' U' 
394. 3.80 U2 R U R F2 R F R2 F' R' U' 
395. 3.33 U2 R F2 U R U R2 F' R' F2 U' 
396. 3.44 R' F2 R U F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
397. 4.13 U' R2 U' R2 F' R U F U2 R U' 
398. 4.93 U' F2 U' F R U2 R F2 U2 R2 U' 
399. 3.84 F R2 U2 F U' R' F R2 U2 R' U' 
400. 3.72 F2 R' F' R2 U R U' R U R' U' 
401. 5.00 U F2 U F2 R2 U' F' R F2 R2 U' 
402. 3.90 F2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U R F2 R U' 
403. 5.44 U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U' 
404. 2.91 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' 
405. 3.53 U R' U' F' U F' U R' F' R' U' 
406. 4.59 U2 R2 F' U' R F U' R U' R' U' 
407. 4.71 F U' F R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' 
408. 3.77 R' F2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
409. 4.47 F2 R' U F U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' 
410. 3.08 U F2 R' U' R F' R F U' R' U' 
411. 4.05 F2 U' R' U2 R U2 F' R' U R' U' 
412. 5.58 F2 U2 F R' F' U' R U' F' R' U' 
413. 4.72 R U F' R U2 F' U R F' R' U' 
414. 4.44 R F' R F2 R F2 U' F' U R U' 
415. 5.31 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F R2 F2 R' U' 
416. 2.96 F R' U2 R' U R2 U F U R' U' 
417. 4.65 U2 R' U' R2 F U' F2 R' U' R2 U' 
418. 3.75 F R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U F' R' U' 
419. 5.28 R' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U R' U R' U' 
420. 4.25 R' F R2 U' R' F' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
421. 3.61 U2 F U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
422. 4.88 R' U2 R F R2 U F' R U R' U' 
423. 3.88 F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
424. 2.84 R2 F2 U R F' U' R2 U2 F' R' U' 
425. 3.71 F' R2 F U2 F R' F R2 U2 R' U' 
426. 7.46 U2 R2 F U2 F R' F2 R2 U' F' U' 
427. 4.11 R F' R2 F2 U F' U R2 F R U' 
428. 4.31 R2 F U' F U2 F' U' F' U' R' U' 
429. 3.58 U R F2 U' F2 U' R F' U' R2 U' 
430. 3.81 U R' U2 F2 R F R U F R' U' 
431. 4.97 R F' U' R F' R F2 R' U' R' U' 
432. 4.58 U R F2 R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U' 
433. 3.47 U R' F' R F' R2 F U' F2 R' U' 
434. 4.78 R' F2 R U' R' F R2 F' U2 R' U' 
435. 4.59 F R' F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
436. 5.00 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U F' R F2 U' 
437. 4.30 F' R' F R2 F' R2 F R U' R' U' 
438. 4.16 R F' U2 R' U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
439. 3.94 U F R' U2 F R' U R2 U' R U' 
440. 5.31 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U F R2 U' R' U' 
441. 4.58 R U2 R U2 R F' U2 F' U R' U' 
442. 4.21 R2 F' U' F2 R U2 R F' U' R' U' 
443. 3.86 U F' R' U2 R F U2 R' U R U' 
444. 2.91 F R2 F' U F2 U R2 U2 F R' U' 
445. 3.66 U R2 F' U' F U' F U2 F' R2 U' 
446. 3.28 U F' U F' U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
447. 3.96 U R F2 R U F2 U R F2 R' U' 
448. 3.16 R U F U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 
449. 3.83 R2 U F U2 R' F' R' F' U2 R' U' 
450. 4.77 F' R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F' U R' U' 
451. 3.03 F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U R' U R U' 
452. 3.09 U2 R2 U2 R' U F' U R2 U' R' U' 
453. 3.44 F U R2 F2 R' U F R' F R' U' 
454. 3.93 R U2 F2 U' F' R U' F' U R' U' 
455. 4.86 F' U2 F2 U' R' U R U F' R' U' 
456. 4.84 R F' U' R2 F2 U R' F' U2 R2 U' 
457. 5.36 F2 U2 F R2 F2 R' F R U2 R' U' 
458. 4.02 R' F' U' F2 R U' R F2 U' R' U' 
459. 4.56 R F U' R U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' 
460. 3.34 U2 F U R' U2 F U R' F' R2 U' 
461. 4.69 R2 U2 F U' R U' R2 F U R' U' 
462. 4.69 F R' U' R' U F' R F2 U' R2 U' 
463. 3.03 R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R' U' 
464. 3.83 R U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' R' U' 
465. 5.41 F2 R2 F R U' F2 R' F' U' R' U' 
466. 3.80 U R F2 R' F' U2 R F U R' U' 
467. 7.81 F2 R' U R' U F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
468. 4.33 U F U R' F R2 U' R' U' R' U' 
469. 3.25 F' R F U' F' U' F2 R' U' R' U' 
470. 4.22 R' U R2 U F R' F U F R' U' 
471. 5.06 F' R U' F R U2 F' U' F' R' U' 
472. 3.50 R2 U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
473. 4.94 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U F R' U' 
474. 5.30 R2 F' U F' U2 R U R2 U R' U' 
475. 5.13 U' F2 U' R F U' R U' F2 R' U' 
476. 3.43 R' U' R' F' U' R F' R U2 R' U' 
477. 4.28 R2 U' F2 R' F' U' R2 F U2 F' U' 
478. 3.93 R' U R' U' F U' R F U R' U' 
479. 4.08 R U F U' F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' 
480. 5.50 R2 U F' U R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U' 
481. 3.68 U' R F' U' F  U2 R' U' F' R' U' 
482. 4.86 U' R U F U' F U' R' F R' U' 
483. 4.00 R F2 R F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U' 
484. 4.28 R U2 R' F' R U F' R2 F2 R' U' 
485. 5.09 U' F R U' F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' 
486. 3.93 F' U2 F R U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
487. 5.21 F2 U F' U2 F R' F' R U R' U' 
488. 3.28 U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' 
489. 5.02 U R' U F2 U R U' R2 U R' U' 
490. 5.34 F2 U2 R' F U F' U2 F U' R U' 
491. 3.96 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R U' F2 U2 R' U' 
492. 4.91 F R U' F' R F U' F2 U2 R' U' 
493. 5.22 R F R' F R2 U2 F R2 U' R U' 
494. 4.25 F R2 F R U F U2 F2 U' R' U' 
495. 4.58 F R2 U F' R U' R F U2 R' U' 
496. 4.09 U R' U2 R F R' U F2 U' R' U' 
497. 3.97 U2 F2 R' U R2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 U' 
498. (1.68) R2 F R' U2 R F' U' F U' R' U' 
499. 4.33 F R' F' U2 R F2 U2 R' F R2 U' 
500. 4.83 U' F U' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
501. 4.13 R2 F' R' F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
502. 4.22 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' R F' U2 R' U' 
503. 3.55 F R U' R2 U' R U' F' U' R' U' 
504. 4.52 R F2 R F' R2 U F U2 F' R' U' 
505. 4.19 F R F U' F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U' 
506. 4.19 F R' U F R2 U' R U' F' R2 U' 
507. 5.16 R' U2 R F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
508. 6.31 U R' U R' U' R F U' F2 R' U' 
509. 3.86 R F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 F U2 R' U' 
510. 4.52 U' R' U F2 R2 U R2 U' F R' U' 
511. 5.00 R F2 U' R U R F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
512. 4.94 U2 F R U' F2 R F' R U' R' U' 
513. 5.28 R' U F2 U' F U' F' R' F' R' U' 
514. 3.94 R2 F R2 F2 U F2 R' F' U' R' U' 
515. 3.46 U' R2 U R' F2 R' F R U' R U' 
516. 3.75 U2 R F' U R' F R U2 F2 R2 U' 
517. 5.19 U R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
518. 4.13 R U R U' R2 U' R F' U R' U' 
519. 3.34 F' U' F2 R U R F' R2 F R' U' 
520. 4.58 F' R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' U' R U' 
521. 3.53 F' R F' U2 R' F U2 F U R' U' 
522. 5.05 U F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R2 U R' U' 
523. 3.63 U F U' R F' U2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
524. 2.97 F' R' U F' U R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
525. 2.94 F U' F R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
526. 4.86 U' F U2 F' R U' R F2 R2 F' U' 
527. 4.05 R' U2 R U F2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' 
528. 4.06 R' U F' U F' R' F R2 U R2 U' 
529. 3.53 R' U F2 R U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
530. 3.94 F' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
531. 4.84 F2 U R' U' F2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
532. 4.91 R U' F' U2 F2 R' U' R' F2 R' U' 
533. 4.31 F2 R2 F R F U' F R2 F' R' U' 
534. 4.63 F U2 F U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U' 
535. 4.68 U2 R' U2 F' R F U' F' U' R' U' 
536. 3.33 R2 F' R F2 U' F R2 F2 U' R' U' 
537. 3.02 U F U2 R' F U R2 F2 U R' U' 
538. 3.77 R' F R2 U2 F U F' U F R' U' 
539. 3.77 U' F2 U F2 R' F2 R' F U2 R' U' 
540. 3.19 R' F2 R2 U R' F' R F U' R' U' 
541. 2.97 F' U' F R F U2 R' U' F' R' U' 
542. 4.02 R' U' R U2 R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
543. 4.22 R U2 R' U F R2 U' R U R U' 
544. 4.11 R2 U' F R' U' R F' R2 U R' U' 
545. 2.58 R2 F U2 F2 R F' U R U' R' U' 
546. 4.25 U' F R U' R U2 F' U' F' R' U' 
547. 4.80 R2 U' R U' R2 U' F R' F' R2 U' 
548. 5.00 F R U2 R U' R' U F' U R' U' 
549. 4.40 F' R2 F R U' R F' R U2 R' U' 
550. 5.11 U' R' U F' U F' U F' U2 R' U' 
551. 3.81 F R F U' R' U F2 R F' R' U' 
552. 4.65 F2 U' R' F' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' 
553. 4.91 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 R U F2 R' U' 
554. 4.43 R F' U F U' F' R U2 F' R' U' 
555. 5.22 U' F2 U' F' R U F' R' U2 R' U' 
556. 4.16 U' F' R2 F' U F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
557. 5.30 R2 F2 U2 F U' F R2 U2 F R U' 
558. 5.06 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U R U' R' U' 
559. 3.75 U2 R F U2 F2 R2 U' R F R2 U' 
560. 3.69 U' R F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' 
561. 4.91 R2 F2 R2 U2 F R' U' R U2 R2 U' 
562. 4.15 U' F2 R2 F U' F R' F U' R' U' 
563. 4.13 F2 U2 R' U2 F U' F2 U' F2 R' U' 
564. 4.77 F' R F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 U R2 U' 
565. 4.93 U R' U F' U R2 U' R F' R2 U' 
566. 4.19 R' F U F U' F U2 R U' R' U' 
567. 2.96 U2 R' U' F R' F R2 F' U R' U' 
568. 3.13 R F U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U' 
569. 3.75 F2 R2 U2 F U F R U2 F' R' U' 
570. 4.25 F U R' F' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' 
571. 4.50 R2 U' R' U R2 F' R' U F' R2 U' 
572. 3.05 R F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F U' R' U' 
573. 5.00 U2 F U' R U R F R2 F2 R' U' 
574. 4.19 F R2 U' R' U R2 F' R' U' R2 U' 
575. 3.05 F' U F' R2 U2 F' U R' F' R' U' 
576. 4.03 U F2 U R U2 R F U2 F R' U' 
577. 3.93 F2 R' U2 F' U F R' F U R U' 
578. 3.36 R U2 R F R F' U F' U R' U' 
579. 3.91 F R' U' F2 R2 U' R F R F2 U' 
580. 5.09 F2 R F U2 F R F' R F R2 U' 
581. 3.18 U' R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' 
582. 4.18 U' R U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R U' 
583. 4.25 U' R2 F' U R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U' 
584. 4.86 R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' F' R' F R' U' 
585. 4.91 F R' U F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R' U' 
586. 4.34 U' F2 U R U R F2 R F R' U' 
587. 4.65 R U R2 F' R U F U F2 R' U' 
588. 4.50 F' U2 F2 U2 R U' R' F U2 R' U' 
589. 3.34 F2 R U F' U2 F U2 R U' R' U' 
590. 3.36 U2 F U' F' U R' F2 R' U R U' 
591. 4.36 R F' R U2 F' U R' F' U R' U' 
592. 3.86 F U2 F' R' U2 F U F2 U' R2 U' 
593. 6.09 U2 F' U R U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
594. 4.63 R' F2 R' U F2 U2 F' R2 U' R' U' 
595. 3.91 R2 U R2 F' R' F R' U R2 F2 U' 
596. 3.58 F' U F2 U F R' U F U R' U' 
597. 5.09 F' U F' U' R F' R F2 U' R' U' 
598. 4.47 R F U' F R' U2 F2 R U R' U' 
599. 5.55 R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' 
600. 3.19 R F2 R' U2 R' F U2 F U' R' U' 
601. 5.27 F' R2 F R F R' U' F U' R U' 
602. 4.47 R' F R' U' R F' U F' U' R' U' 
603. 4.31 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R' U' 
604. 2.90 R2 U' R F' U' F U' F U' R' U' 
605. 6.41 U2 F' U2 F' R U' F2 U F2 R' U' 
606. 5.19 U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
607. 4.84 R U2 R' F R F2 U' R F' R' U' 
608. 5.28 U2 R2 U F R F' R2 F' U R' U' 
609. 3.86 U F R' U R' U2 R F2 U2 R2 U' 
610. 4.71 R' U2 R U R U2 F R2 U' R' U' 
611. 4.03 U R' F2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U' 
612. 3.02 U2 R F' U' R F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
613. 3.75 R2 F' U' F2 U R2 U R' U' R' U' 
614. 4.25 R2 F R2 F R' U R F U2 R' U' 
615. 3.90 R U R' F U F' U R U2 R' U' 
616. 5.08 U F' R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
617. 4.94 F R2 F' R2 U R2 F' R' F' R' U' 
618. 4.78 U F2 R2 U2 F' U F R2 U' R' U' 
619. 3.02 F' R' U2 R2 F R2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
620. 4.38 U F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
621. 4.55 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F' U R F' R' U' 
622. 5.03 R2 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
623. 3.15 R U' R F' R U' R2 U' F R2 U' 
624. 5.28 U R2 F2 R U2 R' F R' U2 F' U' 
625. 4.88 R2 F R' U2 F' R' F' R2 U' R U' 
626. 2.94 F' U R' F U' R' U' R' U' R' U' 
627. 5.08 R2 F' R U2 R U' F' R' U' R' U' 
628. 3.03 R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F U F R' U' 
629. 5.36 U F U' R' U F2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
630. 4.61 U2 R' U' F R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U' 
631. 4.84 F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 U R' U2 R' U' 
632. 5.59 R F U2 R U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
633. 2.68 U2 R F' U R2 U2 F' R' F R2 U' 
634. 5.15 U2 F U F2 U F2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
635. 5.31 F2 R F U2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' 
636. 4.43 F U' F U2 R' U' R2 F U' R U' 
637. 4.93 R' U F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R2 U' 
638. 4.61 R U' R' F' R F U' F' U' R' U' 
639. 3.47 R F R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
640. 4.78 U2 F2 U2 R' U R U' R F R' U' 
641. 5.05 U' F' U R' F U' R F U R' U' 
642. 3.55 R F' U' F' R2 U2 F U' F' R2 U' 
643. 3.88 F2 R U F' U2 R U R F R' U' 
644. 3.52 F2 U R' F' U2 R F2 R F2 R' U' 
645. 4.53 U2 R' U R' F' U F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
646. 4.36 F' U2 F R' F' R2 U' R' U R' U' 
647. 4.34 R' F' U2 F R' U R' F U' R' U' 
648. 3.90 U2 R' U2 R' U' R F2 R' F2 R2 U' 
649. 4.53 F' U' R2 F2 U F' U' F U2 R' U' 
650. 3.84 R2 F U' F R F' U2 R U2 R U2 
651. 4.50 U F U F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R U' 
652. 4.97 U2 R U2 R F R2 F R2 U' R2 U' 
653. 4.71 F2 R2 U F' U F2 U F2 U2 R' U' 
654. 4.34 F' R2 F' U2 F' R F' R' U' R' U' 
655. 4.22 F U2 F R' U F2 U R2 F R' U' 
656. 4.84 F2 R' F' U' F2 U F' R U' R' U' 
657. 3.78 R2 F' U F2 U' R2 F R' U' R2 U' 
658. 4.65 R U2 F2 R' F' U F2 R' U2 R' U' 
659. 4.44 U' R2 U R2 U' F U' R2 F' R2 U' 
660. 4.72 F2 R' F' U2 F U2 F2 R U' R2 U' 
661. 4.68 U2 F2 R F U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
662. 5.05 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R U2 F' R' U' 
663. 3.97 R' U' F2 R F2 R' F R U R2 U' 
664. 4.33 R U2 F2 U R' U R' F' U2 R' U' 
665. 3.77 R' F' R' U R' F U2 R' F' R' U' 
666. 4.31 F2 U2 F' U R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U' 
667. 4.71 F2 R' F' U F' R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
668. 3.05 F U2 R2 F' R F' U' F R' F' U' 
669. 5.71 R F2 U' F U R U2 F' U' R' U' 
670. 4.61 F R' U2 F' R F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
671. 4.09 R2 F R' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
672. 3.80 F R2 F' R' U2 R F' R2 U2 R' U' 
673. 3.02 F2 R F' U F R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
674. 4.00 F R' F2 U R2 U' F U' F2 R2 U' 
675. 3.96 R2 U F' U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R2 U' 
676. 3.09 F2 U R' F U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
677. 4.31 R' U2 R U' R2 F R' F' U R2 U' 
678. 4.15 U' F2 R' F' U F' U R2 U2 R' U' 
679. 4.09 R2 F U2 F' U2 F U R2 U2 R' U' 
680. 2.97 F2 U2 F' R F R' U2 F U' R' U' 
681. 3.15 R U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 F U' R' U' 
682. 4.08 U2 F U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' 
683. 4.96 F' U F' U F2 U' F' R U2 R' U' 
684. 4.34 R' U F2 R' U' R2 U R' F2 R' U' 
685. 3.69 R F R' U2 F' U F' R' U' R' U' 
686. 3.53 R2 F R' U R F' R U' F R U' 
687. 3.03 U' F2 U' R U2 F' R' F U R' U' 
688. 4.72 R F' R2 F U' R2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
689. 4.77 U R2 U' F R' U2 F U' F' R' U' 
690. 4.13 F U F R' U' R U2 R' F' R' U' 
691. 4.02 U2 R F2 U' R' F' R F2 U' R' U' 
692. 4.75 F' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' U F R2 U' 
693. 3.72 R' U F U' R' F' R F2 U R' U' 
694. 4.21 F' U' R' F R' F R2 F U2 R' U' 
695. 4.84 R F' R' F U' F U' F2 U' R' U' 
696. 3.86 U R' U' F2 R F2 U2 R' U R' U' 
697. 4.22 U' F R' F2 U2 R' F R U R' U' 
698. 4.33 F U R F2 R F2 U F U' R' U' 
699. 5.11 F' R2 U F' U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' 
700. 3.97 R2 U R2 F' U R2 U R' F' R' U' 
701. 3.90 F' R2 U2 F' R U' R U' F2 R' U' 
702. 5.15 F2 R U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' 
703. 3.96 F U' R U R F' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
704. 3.88 F2 U2 R U' R F2 U' F2 U R' U' 
705. 3.02 F' U' R' U' F R2 U F' U2 R' U' 
706. 3.28 U F U2 R U2 R U2 F2 U' R' U' 
707. 4.77 U R2 F2 R U R2 U R2 U R2 U' 
708. 4.33 U F2 R2 F' U' F R' F2 U' F2 U' 
709. 5.06 U2 F' R' U2 R' F' U' F' U R' U' 
710. 3.75 R U' F' R2 F2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' 
711. 5.96 U2 F' R U2 R' F U R' U' R U' 
712. 5.34 U F' U F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
713. 4.52 F2 U' R U' F2 U2 R U' F2 R' U' 
714. 6.84 R2 F' R' U2 F R2 U' F U' R' U' 
715. 4.58 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' F U' R2 U' 
716. 4.96 F2 R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' R' U' 
717. 4.52 R U' F' U R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
718. 5.77 F' U R2 F2 R' U' F U F R U' 
719. 4.71 F' R2 F2 R' U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
720. 4.38 F' U' F R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U' 
721. 4.93 U F U2 F U' R2 F' R' F' R' U' 
722. 4.61 R' F R F R2 U' F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
723. 3.15 U F2 U2 F2 R U F' R2 F R2 U' 
724. 5.71 U F2 R' F R' F2 R2 F2 U' R' U' 
725. 3.61 U' F2 U R U' F R2 F U R' U' 
726. 4.77 F R F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
727. 3.86 R U2 F2 U' R' F R' F U' R2 U' 
728. 3.65 F' U R' U' R U R2 U2 F' R' U' 
729. 3.28 F' R' U' F' R U' F R F2 R2 U' 
730. 4.15 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
731. 3.34 U R2 U F U' R F' U' F2 R' U' 
732. 4.77 F R2 F' U2 F' R' F R2 F' R' U' 
733. 4.61 F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
734. 3.77 R2 F R F2 U' F' U F' U R' U' 
735. 3.68 F' R2 U F U2 R U' R F2 R' U' 
736. 3.96 R2 U F2 R U2 F' U F2 U2 R' U' 
737. 3.72 R F2 U R' U F2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
738. 4.15 U2 F' R F2 U2 F' U2 F U' R2 U' 
739. 4.88 R F2 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
740. 3.16 F2 R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
741. 3.53 U' F2 R U' R F U2 R' F2 R' U' 
742. 4.19 R F' R' U' F2 R U2 R' U' R' U' 
743. 5.06 F' U2 R2 F U R' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
744. 3.13 F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
745. 3.78 F2 U F2 U F' U2 F R2 U' R' U' 
746. 4.13 R' F2 U R' F2 U F2 U F2 R' U' 
747. 3.06 R2 U' R U R F2 U' F U' R' U' 
748. 4.63 F' U' R F' U F2 U R2 U R' U' 
749. 2.31 F U2 F' U F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
750. 3.81 F R' F U2 F R' U R U' R' U'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 27, 2010)

19.95, 23.84, 25.79, 22.59, 26.20, 23.89, (26.86), 26.33, 26.44, 19.30, (16.06), 19.89 = 23.42
Lol redux.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 27, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Dang.. CN
> 
> Average of 12: 31.50
> 1. 30.47[orange] D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' F R' B2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 L' B' F U' L' D2 L' F2 R F' R2
> ...


 

Keep at it. I just became full CN and it's worth it. I love getting a two move blue cross now instead of trying to make a decent white cross from nothing.







That70sShowDude said:


> 4x4 single - 55.97
> w/ new Dayan 4x4. It still feels very dry/not fast. Maybe I need to loosen more? Maru lube dying too quickly?
> Why are their screws on the core, that aren't located at the centers? Should these be loosened?




Lube the innermost white core with Lubix if you have it. Don't adjust the screws on the black outer core, keep them tight or you'll get a lot of slice lock ups. adjusting the white core screws is good tho. I also recommend totally dismantling the core. Even the white innermost one. Look at the white core pieces that the black ones screw into and there's flash(excess plastic from the molding process) on them. Sand that all away. I did it to mine and compared to my friends Dayan 4x4 and it's noticeably smoother even though her's is faster. (I lubed her's more than mine, whatever though)


----------



## EricReese (Dec 27, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Keep at it. I just became full CN and it's worth it. I love getting a two move blue cross now instead of trying to make a decent white cross from nothing.




Yea I love the easy crosses, it's gonna be a while, I usually average like high sub 23 with pure white. I feel like the low white times are what bring my averages down farther then they should. I think I got a sub 30 (like 29.51 or something) ao12 CN last night too. I'm gonna do an ao1000 today when I get off work. What do you suggest? For finding the easiest cross I sort of like find the side with most colors. It's sort of hard to explain but if I had to explain it..well thats sort of what i do.

I assume just practice a butt load. And use a metronome for F2L?


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 27, 2010)

I did an Ao100 of a different color each day for a two weeks. CN Ao100's on Saturdays. After that my friend lost my green center cap so I couldn't speedsolve 3x3 for over two weeks and worked on BLD. Now that I have a replacement cap I'm just CN. A crapload of practice and then a big break is what got me CN. I worked on 4x4 and when I got them 5x5 and megaminx. I've never used a metronome for practice. If I need to slow turn I can keep an internal pulse (7 years of Clarinet/Euphonium does it for ya)

For finding the best cross it takes time. There are times when I'll see a blue cross and solve it but when I redo that scramble I'll notice that orange was easier. I look at which face has the most oriented edges and which edges of that face are one move away. I'm sure it'll get easier with practice but so far finding the best cross is just identifying the best edges.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 27, 2010)

another Pyraminx session 
The session mean this time was over a second lower than last time 
(8.45 this time vs. 9.76 last time)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.33
worst time: 12.98

best avg5: 6.31 (σ = 0.07) - solves 90 to 94
best avg12: 7.16 (σ = 0.63) - solves 4 to 15
One at the beginning, one at the end this time (got both at the end last time). 

session avg: 8.45 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 8.45


Spoiler



1. 11.98 U' L' U' R' B' R L B' U l b' u
2. 8.16 U B L' R B R L R' r
3. 7.23 U B' U R' L U' r' b u'
4. 6.17 U R B' U' R' B U' R' U r b u
5. 7.48 L U' R' U R' L R' l b'
6. 10.69 L U L' R L' U R L' l' b
7. 6.63 U' R U R' L U B' R U l r b'
8. 6.21 U B' R L' B L' U' L l r b' u
9. 7.40 U' L R' B' R L B R' r' u'
10. 6.85 U B' L B R' U' L l' u
11. 7.62 U L R B L' U' B L
12. 6.59 L U L' U' B' U R B l' r' b'
13. 8.39 R' U' B U L U L U' l' r b'
14. 7.72 R U' B L B' R' l r b u
15. 6.70 L' R U' B R' B' L' l' b
16. 6.61 U' R U R' B' L R l' b
17. 10.92 B' U L' B R' U' L R l r u
18. 8.63 U L U' B' L' B R' L' U r' b' u'
19. 8.04 U' L R' L U R U R' U' l' r b'
20. 7.26 L B' U' R B U' R U' l b u
21. 9.06 R' B' U' B U B' R l' b'
22. 10.73 U' L U R' U' L' R' B' r b' u
23. 6.70 U L' R U L' U R U R' l r'
24. (12.98) L U' R' L B U' R' B l' r' b' u
25. 7.11 U L R B' U L' U' B' l' b' u'
26. 7.75 L R' U' R' U' R' B r b u'
27. 10.33 U B L' U' R' B U' R' r'
28. 10.60 U' L R B U B' U r' b u
29. 11.28 R B L U B' R L B' r' b'
30. 10.68 U R' U L' B R U' R' U' l' r b'
31. 9.02 R' B U L' R' L b u'
32. 7.26 U R U' L U' B' L' B U l r b' u
33. 8.82 U B' L R U' L' B L l r' u'
34. 8.37 U' R U' R L' R U' B' l r' b
35. 10.24 L B' R' L' B R U' B' b' u
36. 6.83 U' L' B U' B' L U l' r' u
37. 8.36 U' R' B' U' B L' U' u'
38. 7.12 L' R U' L R U R B' l' r u
39. 11.07 L' B' R L' R L B' R' l' b'
40. 8.31 L R' B U' L' R B' U' R l r' b' u'
41. 10.47 R U B' U L R L B U' r u'
42. 7.58 U R' U L' R' U B' R' U l r' b'
43. 11.81 U L' U R' U' L' R L' U' r b'
44. 4.47 L U' L' B' U B' L R r b' u
45. 11.61 U B U' B' L U R L' l' r' u
46. 7.07 L R' B' U R' U' r' b
47. 8.00 U' L' R L R U' L l' b
48. 7.58 U B R' B' L' U L' R L' l r
49. 9.48 L' R' U B' R U L R' b' u
50. 10.42 U B' L U L B' R' B' L l r b u
51. 8.40 L R L' B U' L B' r' b u'
52. 5.85 U R U L' U L' R l r u
53. 7.98 U L U' B U' L R L B l' b'
54. 10.51 U L R B' L U' R' U l r' b u
55. 12.70 L R B' L B l r b' u'
56. 7.70 U' R U L' R U' l
57. 9.16 L R' B' U B' R l r' b u'
58. 9.68 R' B U' B R U' B' U' l r' b u'
59. 6.75 U' B R B R' B R B l r b
60. 9.07 U L B L' R U' B R' l' r' b' u
61. 7.70 L R' L' U R' L B' l'
62. 8.59 U' B' L U R U B U' r b u'
63. 7.30 R' B' U' R U L B' L r b'
64. 12.46 U R B' L' B' R' L U R' l' r' b' u
65. 7.06 L' R U' L' R L' B' L u'
66. 11.42 R' B R U B' L U' B r
67. 8.34 L U B' U B L B r u'
68. 7.55 R' L' R' B L R' U' b' u
69. 11.02 U R B L R' L' U B' L l' r' b
70. 8.71 L R U' R' B R U' B r' b u'
71. 6.16 U L R' B L U' R U' l' r u
72. 9.91 L U' R L U L' R U l b' u
73. 9.99 L' U R' U B' L U' R' U r b u'
74. 8.22 U' R' L' B L R l r' u'
75. 10.24 L U' R L B R r' b u'
76. 8.04 L R' U B' R U' R B' l' u
77. 9.10 U B U L U' B L' l b
78. 6.83 U' L' B U' L B' R L
79. 7.60 R' L B' U' L R' B l r b u
80. 11.59 B' R L R L B' R B l' r b' u'
81. 6.45 L R L' R' B' L R' l' r b' u'
82. 6.75 L' R U' L' R U L B b' u
83. 7.82 B U' L' U B L' B l' r b u'
84. 7.34 L R' L U' B' L B' l' r' u'
85. 9.33 R U' L R U' R U' R' l r u'
86. 6.85 R U' R U L R B' r' b u'
87. 8.68 U R B L' R' U' L B' l' r b u'
88. 9.28 U' L' U' R' B' L' B' r
89. 8.30 U R B' L' U' B R U' B l' r' b u'
90. 6.23 U' R' B' L' B L' B' L r'
91. 6.40 L B' R B' U' R B U'
92. 9.42 L B L' R L' R L' U R l' r' b u
93. 6.30 U R L' U' R U' l r u'
94. (4.33) R' U' L' B' R L' R' L l b'
95. 9.13 U' R B R' L U B l' r u'
96. 8.42 U' L B R L U' R' L r b u'
97. 8.94 B' U' R' U' B' U' L l r
98. 5.34 B U L U' B U' R r' b
99. 7.67 B' U' R' L' B' R B L' r
100. 8.04 L R B U' L' U B' L' r' b' u


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 27, 2010)

24.12 OH PB

Scramble: D B' R2 F U2 L2 U B' D' R2 L2 F B' D' B F' L2 D B F2 L2 B R2 U2 R2
Inspection: x y'
Cross: R'
F2L 1: U2 R' U' R
F2L 2: U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L 3: U L' U L
F2L 4: L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
OLL: x U R' U' L U R U' r'
LOLPLL: U R U' R' U l U y' z' U L' x' z l' U' l U' l x U l' U l'

49 turns/24.12 seconds = 2.03 tps  lol.


----------



## Diniz (Dec 27, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 24.12 OH PB
> 
> Scramble: D B' R2 F U2 L2 U B' D' R2 L2 F B' D' B F' L2 D B F2 L2 B R2 U2 R2
> Inspection: x y'
> ...


 
1 move EOCross, nice!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 27, 2010)

Diniz said:


> 1 move EOCross, nice!



 EOLine skip!


----------



## otsyke (Dec 27, 2010)

first sub-15 AO5 for me (i usually avg 19s), e also single PB (pll skip):

(11.94), 15.61, (18.29), 15.08, 13.65 = 14.78

I also reconstructed the single 



> scramble: B' F' R' B D R' U' D2 B' F L2 R D2 R2 D2 U R D' B2 L U' B2 U2 R' D2
> cross x2 L' D2 B' D
> F2L#1 U' R' U R R U R'
> ......F2L#2 U L U2 L' U' L U L'
> ...



lol at feliks tps it would have been a sub-5


----------



## Forte (Dec 27, 2010)

8.58 fullstep

U2 F2 R' L B' U' R2 B R L' D2 R B2 F R2 D' U2 L' B2 R D' R2 U2 R' B'

y R2 D' R' D2
R U' R' U y' R' U R
U R U R'
y' R U' R' 
y U L U L' U L U L'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U'


----------



## Forte (Dec 27, 2010)

8.58 fullstep

U2 F2 R' L B' U' R2 B R L' D2 R B2 F R2 D' U2 L' B2 R D' R2 U2 R' B'

y R2 D' R' D2
R U' R' U y' R' U R
U R U R'
y' R U' R' 
y U L U L' U L U L'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U'


----------



## Shortey (Dec 27, 2010)

Double post D:


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 27, 2010)

6x6:

single: 4:55.28
avg5: 5:09.56
avg12: 5:37.24


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 28, 2010)

I can haz improvement?







EDIT: 0.67 SD on 7x7 avg5

6:07.52, 6:05.87, (6:37.93), (6:00.02), 6:06.67 = 6:06.69 (σ = 0.67)


----------



## mande (Dec 28, 2010)

2x2 avg 12: 7.07, 5.33, (3.62), 6.62, (8.49), 8.43, 5.05, 5.94, 4.74, 5.86, 5.29, 4.49 = 5.88
I think this is my first sub 6 average of 12 on 2x2.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 28, 2010)

2x2 avg 12: 2.35, (1.53), 2.46, 3.02, 1.97, 1.56, 2.24, (3.47), 1.65, 2.33, 1.81, 2.34 = 2.17


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.17
1. 2.35 R2 U' R F' U' F R' U'
2. (1.53) R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R
3. 2.46 U2 F R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F U'
4. 3.02 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U F' U2
5. 1.97 R' U R2 F' R F U' R2 F2
6. 1.56 U2 R2 U R U F' R'
7. 2.24 U2 R' U F' R2 F2 U R' U2
8. (3.47) R' U F' R U' F2 R U' F
9. 1.65 R F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R U'
10. 2.33 U2 R2 F' U' F R' U
11. 1.81 U F2 U' R' U2 F R U2 R
12. 2.34 R' F' R' U2 R' F U F' U2


2.88 avg100 too. With spacebar.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 28, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2x2 avg 12: 2.35, (1.53), 2.46, 3.02, 1.97, 1.56, 2.24, (3.47), 1.65, 2.33, 1.81, 2.34 = 2.17
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
epic nub


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 28, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2x2 avg 12: 2.35, (1.53), 2.46, 3.02, 1.97, 1.56, 2.24, (3.47), 1.65, 2.33, 1.81, 2.34 = 2.17
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
FUnorsu. quit it! Since when are you fast  CLL only?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 28, 2010)

EG-1 too, I still have to learn L and sunes.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 28, 2010)

previous AO12: 20.05
this AO12: 20.04
getting close...


----------



## Escher (Dec 28, 2010)

Did a little pyra practice. Ignoring tips because **** tips.

Average of 12: 5.88
1. 5.73 U' L' B R B L' R' L' l r' b' 
2. (8.81) B' U' L U' B R L B r' b 
3. 4.90 U L U' L B L R' L' l' r' 
4. 7.17 U B U' L' U R B' L R' r' 
5. 5.10 U R' B' U' B L' U' l' b u' 
6. 5.10 L' U' B L' U' L' R' U' r 
7. 5.42 B' U R L R B' R' L' l b' u 
8. 8.43 U' R' B' L' U B L' U' l r 
9. 6.18 U B L U' R B' U B' l' r b' 
10. (2.34) B R B U' R' l' u' 
11. 6.58 L' U' R B R U R' L l' u' 
12. 4.20 U' L' R' B R U' L' r' b'


----------



## Shortey (Dec 28, 2010)

lolRowan

Average of 5: 45.29
1. (39.74) L2 Fw F' R2 B2 Uw' U2 F Uw' B L2 F' Uw D' R' L2 U Rw' U' Rw2 Uw Rw Uw2 L' R D2 Uw' R Uw Rw Fw F L' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw F' D2 Uw2
2. 45.40 U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' B2 U' Rw' L' Fw F' R' B' Rw2 R L' Uw B2 U2 L Uw L2 Uw2 D B' F L' F' D' R F' R F2 U2 Rw2 U2 D L2 R2 U2 Fw2
3. (54.67) Uw' L' B' Uw' D L Rw' U' D Fw B' Uw2 Fw D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw L2 U2 Uw' D' Rw2 D' B2 D2 Fw Uw' R' U' D Rw' R' D' F2 D Rw2 U' R' Fw2
4. 45.27 Rw2 B2 D' F2 U R' L2 Uw' U L2 D2 L Rw2 U' D Rw2 Fw' R F Fw B L Uw2 B' L Fw' D' U' F R' Fw D' R L Uw2 R2 L Uw L' U
5. 45.20 Rw2 L2 Fw2 B' D2 Fw2 F D2 F Uw' D2 L' B F Fw D U' R D Fw' D2 R2 F' Fw L2 U2 R Rw Uw' L U' R2 F' D2 F' Rw L2 Uw' B' D 

I know for sure that the 39 didn't have any parities and one of the 45s had double parity.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 28, 2010)

7.95 PLL skip on my brand new Lubix Guhong. I was using an android app to time it, but the LL was FRUR'UF'U.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 28, 2010)

3:48.16
6x6

Getting faster.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

really don't know whether to call this an accomplishment or a fail...

decided to do some megaminx practice for the first time in quite awhile..
first solve I did was sub-2, my first sub-2 ever
Continued, got a PB avg5 of 2:08.72
Here was the average: 1:52.87, 2:06.01, 2:08.35, 2:11.82, 2:19.65
I literally got worse with every single solve. :fp


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 28, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> the LL was FRUR'U'F'U.


 
Fixed


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG!!! 54.00 on 4x4

It's my first sub-minute on 4x4, and I'm so happy about it.

Scramble:
Uw B Fw2 R' U' Fw Uw' R' B2 Fw2 F U' F' D Uw' Rw' R2 Fw' U2 L Uw U' B Fw' D' Uw' U' Fw L2 U' B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L Fw' R D' Uw U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 28, 2010)

lolskips.



Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.74
1. 14.14[Forced PLL Skip] F R2 L2 U' R2 D B R2 F2 R2 B L F2 B D' B' F2 L' R B' U L2 B U' L' 
2. (12.78[Forced PLL Skip]) U2 F2 U2 D' R' L2 D F2 U L' R' B D' U2 L2 U' D' F2 L' D2 L' U' D2 L2 U' 
3. 15.09[Forced PLL Skip] L' B' F U' R' D' U' B U' R U' L2 B R2 B U' L' F' D' B2 D R B' F' R 
4. (15.33[Forced PLL Skip]) F2 U B F2 U F L2 R2 B' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L U2 B2 L' D2 B D F' R' D F2 
5. 15.00 L U2 B' R2 L' B2 R L2 F R2 B' D' R F' R U2 R2 F B' D' L2 U2 L U B2


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 28, 2010)

lolben


----------



## Shortey (Dec 28, 2010)

lolben


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 28, 2010)

First Human Thistlethwaite solves today


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 28, 2010)

OH Average of 12 dropped from 39.45 to 36.92.
2H Average of 12 dropped from 18.43 to 18.13, then 17.95 in consecutive days.
2H Average of 100 dropped from 19.90 to 19.46, then 19.38, then 18.85 in 3 days.
BLD dropped from around 7 minutes to a consistent 3:20-3:50.

This was with almost a month off.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 28, 2010)

*12.77 avg12*
12.82	U2 L2 D2 U2 B U' B' D2 L2 R2 B2 F U' R2 U2 B F R2 D' U2 B' F2 R' U R
12.26	L R D U2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 R U2 B F' L2 R2 D' U' B' F' U' L' R2 D B' F'
11.94	B' F' L' F2 D L2 R2 D2 U R D U' L R2 F2 L2 R' B L2 D U' R' U2 L R'
12.65	D' U2 L2 R' B2 U B2 F L R D U2 R' D U' B2 F R U R2 B F D2 L' R2
(11.26)	F D U2 F D' U B F R' F' L' B' F' L R2 D R U2 B' L2 R D L2 B L2
13.11	L' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R F2 D' R U R' D U F U' B F2 D' U2 B F2 L2 R2 B'
14.21	D U' L2 R2 D' L' B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B D' B' F' R U' F' D F' U' L'
11.37	L R2 F L2 D' L B2 F U' L F' D' B' F L2 R' B2 F U B' L R2 D' U R'
13.32	D F2 D B2 D' F' D R D2 U2 R U' B2 F' U B F' L F' U2 F D2 U R B
(15.75)	D' L' D' B2 R2 D L' R' D B2 F D' U B' D' U B2 L D2 U B2 L2 U F' L'
12.91	U B2 L2 R' F2 L2 R2 D B D L B D R F D B' D L2 B D R D' L R'
13.10	R F D2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 R2 F' D' U' B2 L R D B' D2 U2 B F U R B' F'

and avg50 was 13.53

YES!!!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 28, 2010)

Statistics for 12-28-2010 21:04:16

Average: 49.48
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 44.81
Worst Time: 53.60
Individual Times:
1.	45.37	R B' Fw' Rw B2 D2 L' D U L D' B2 Uw B D' Uw2 L B L' Rw' R' U B F Rw D2 U F2 D' L' D' L' Rw2 B U B' Fw' F2 D R'
2.	(53.60)	B D Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 F L' Uw' L' B' L' B Rw2 F' D' Rw Uw L Uw2 L2 U' B2 Fw2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L Rw' R D Uw' U' L U2 Rw2
3.	48.80	U F' D R2 B Uw2 Fw F' Rw' U F' U2 R' D' U2 L Rw2 R' U2 R D2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' U2 Rw' B R' U' Fw Rw2 D' Fw2 R2 Fw' F2 Rw' B2 Fw'
4.	48.46	Fw2 D Uw' U Fw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw D' U' Rw2 F2 D2 Rw' Fw' Uw' L' D U Fw Uw2 Fw Rw' B2 Uw2 B L' R2 Fw2 Uw U B' D2 Uw2 U' L2 Fw U
5.	49.83	Rw Uw2 Rw' R' U2 L2 D' L2 Rw' R2 B' Fw' F D Fw D Rw Fw2 Rw' R' B Rw2 Uw F2 Uw' B Fw F Rw2 B' Fw L' Uw L Uw L' R Fw2 D Uw'
6.	52.30	D2 Uw2 R' B Uw2 U' Fw2 D Uw2 B' Fw' F2 R' U2 R2 D' Fw' F' L2 D2 F2 Rw2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' Rw2 R2 F2 D' Uw Fw Uw U F' Rw2 F2 Uw L2
7.	50.15	Uw U' Fw F2 U Fw2 D Uw' U' Fw Rw2 R Fw' L2 D2 B2 Fw F L2 Rw' R F2 D2 U2 Fw R' Uw2 F' L' B F2 L Rw2 Fw Uw' B2 U' Rw Fw' Uw2
8.	(44.81)	F U' B Fw' D B2 Fw2 D Uw U L Rw2 R D2 F D Uw2 U' B' Rw' B2 L Fw Uw L' Rw' R D2 U' R' D2 U' Fw R' Uw R' F2 Rw D R
9.	50.16	Rw R2 B' Fw' D' Uw2 U' Fw' R U' L R Fw2 Rw U' F' Rw2 B2 Fw' F R F' Uw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw B D Fw F' Uw B2 Fw' Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 U Rw
10.	51.80	L2 Rw2 R Uw' U2 B2 F D' Uw2 U' R' F' Uw2 U' L' R D2 F' D2 Uw2 F Uw2 U L Rw' R D U' Rw2 D F2 L2 Rw B2 Fw F2 U F L2 R
11.	48.12	Uw' L' Rw' R2 D U B' Uw L' Rw2 R B2 U' B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U' Rw R2 B Fw F' L2 F2 Rw' Uw' Fw' D2 L2 Rw Uw' L F D' U2 Rw B
12.	49.77	Fw' D' Uw2 R' B D2 U B Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 Rw' D' Rw' R2 F L R' Uw2 Fw2 L' R' D2 Uw' R D' Uw U B2 Fw2 F2 L Rw B2 L2 R'


Lots of parities actually. I can turn a lot faster than I could before.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 28, 2010)

FINALLY! 

13.78, 17.65, 13.58, 14.19, 16.97 = 14.98 average of 5.

First sub 15 average of 5.  (With stackmat!)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been practicing waffo! Sub-15... here I come.

rewks

number of times: 35/35
best time: 11.56
worst time: 22.46

current avg5: 16.81 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 13.86 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 16.40 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 15.08 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 16.17 (σ = 1.95)
session mean: 16.221.



Spoiler






Spoiler



1. 11.56 L' R' U' R2 D' F2 U' L' R' B2 L R' U' F2 U2 R2 U R U' B2 F2 L U' B2 R





Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.86
1. 13.06 D F2 B' D' F2 U F' R' U2 D F B' D2 F L B R2 D U R2 D2 B L' F' B2 
2. 14.65 B' F2 R B2 L R2 F R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' U L F L' R2 B2 D' L F2 
3. (11.56) L' R' U' R2 D' F2 U' L' R' B2 L R' U' F2 U2 R2 U R U' B2 F2 L U' B2 R 
4. (19.79) L' B L' R' F' R F' L2 F' U' L' U2 L' U' B' R2 F2 B U2 D' L' D' R U' F 
5. 13.87 F2 B' U' R2 L D L B' U2 D' R F U' D R2 L' D U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 D' L'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.08
1. 15.64 D U2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 U' L B L2 F D R D F' L2 B' U' R F D L' 
2. 16.04 D' L U2 F L R' F D B2 U B2 R F L U2 R L D B F U' R D' B L' 
3. 13.06 D F2 B' D' F2 U F' R' U2 D F B' D2 F L B R2 D U R2 D2 B L' F' B2 
4. 14.65 B' F2 R B2 L R2 F R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' U L F L' R2 B2 D' L F2 
5. (11.56) L' R' U' R2 D' F2 U' L' R' B2 L R' U' F2 U2 R2 U R U' B2 F2 L U' B2 R 
6. (19.79) L' B L' R' F' R F' L2 F' U' L' U2 L' U' B' R2 F2 B U2 D' L' D' R U' F 
7. 13.87 F2 B' U' R2 L D L B' U2 D' R F U' D R2 L' D U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 D' L' 
8. 17.57 B' D' R L U2 D2 R B U L R F D L' F D' L D2 L' R' F2 B' U2 F' R' 
9. 13.80 R2 B' R2 U2 R' D' B' L' F2 U' F L R' F U2 F D' F L B D' F2 R D' B 
10. 17.23 B R2 F L U' R' D2 L' F' U2 L2 B' D' L' F2 B U2 F R' L2 F2 R' U2 R' L 
11. 16.39 R D L2 R F U2 B2 L2 B2 L D' U' R2 D2 B' L2 D F B' U' D B' U B R2 
12. 12.51 L D U' R D' F' D2 B' D R' L' F B' L2 F L D B' L' B' U' L' D F2 R





Spoiler



Session average: 16.17
1. 16.95 D R' U' F' R2 D L B D' U R U' B L B R2 F B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L 
2. 14.31 R' B F' U' F' D' L R F2 L' D R B2 D' R2 B D L U2 F B R F R2 F2 
3. 13.04 U' B' U2 F L2 R2 F' D L2 F2 L' D2 B F L D R2 D' L2 F2 U L' U2 D F' 
4. 16.31 B' U B U B2 U' L F L U B2 R L D' L2 F' B2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U' D' B2 
5. 20.29 U F B2 D' L' F' L B R2 L' D' B L B' R2 U2 D L U2 L D2 B' U2 L2 F 
6. 16.82 R2 L D' B2 F2 U' R B D L' R D' U2 L' B R' D' L D2 R L' U' L' D' L2 
7. 18.67 U L' D F' B2 U' B' L' U2 L' F' B R2 B' F' D' F' U2 F' D' L' D' B' U2 D2 
8. 16.31 L U L F' R F' B2 R' F2 U' L2 D U F U B L R' U' R F2 U2 L' D R' 
9. 16.31 U' D L' F' B' D2 B' R B U' B D2 R' F' B L B' R B2 D' F2 L' F2 B U 
10. 14.47 R2 D2 U F2 U' R' U2 D2 L2 R' D' R2 B2 L R2 D U2 F' D2 R' L' U' B' D2 F2 
11. 16.18 L B2 R F2 R2 B2 D' R' F R' L F2 R' D B2 D U2 B2 R' F' D L U F R' 
12. 16.07 U2 B R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 R U2 R' U' B2 F D2 L' B' L' R2 D R2 F' B2 D' L' R' 
13. 18.05 B' D L F' U L2 R' U2 D B2 L R' D2 U' B F2 R2 L2 U2 L' F D' R2 L' D' 
14. (22.46) B F' U L2 U2 B2 D F B2 R2 B2 R F2 B2 L' D' B L' B2 R' D2 U' B2 F' D2 
15. 14.55 R F2 R' U' L R U F' B2 L' B R2 U2 B U R D' L2 B D2 F U' B L2 U 
16. 16.22 R' B F2 R' L' U L' U2 D2 L2 U D F2 B2 L F' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 D B U R 
17. 15.64 D U2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 U' L B L2 F D R D F' L2 B' U' R F D L' 
18. 16.04 D' L U2 F L R' F D B2 U B2 R F L U2 R L D B F U' R D' B L' 
19. 13.06 D F2 B' D' F2 U F' R' U2 D F B' D2 F L B R2 D U R2 D2 B L' F' B2 
20. 14.65 B' F2 R B2 L R2 F R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' U L F L' R2 B2 D' L F2 
21. (11.56) L' R' U' R2 D' F2 U' L' R' B2 L R' U' F2 U2 R2 U R U' B2 F2 L U' B2 R 
22. 19.79 L' B L' R' F' R F' L2 F' U' L' U2 L' U' B' R2 F2 B U2 D' L' D' R U' F 
23. 13.87 F2 B' U' R2 L D L B' U2 D' R F U' D R2 L' D U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 D' L' 
24. 17.57 B' D' R L U2 D2 R B U L R F D L' F D' L D2 L' R' F2 B' U2 F' R' 
25. 13.80 R2 B' R2 U2 R' D' B' L' F2 U' F L R' F U2 F D' F L B D' F2 R D' B 
26. 17.23 B R2 F L U' R' D2 L' F' U2 L2 B' D' L' F2 B U2 F R' L2 F2 R' U2 R' L 
27. 16.39 R D L2 R F U2 B2 L2 B2 L D' U' R2 D2 B' L2 D F B' U' D B' U B R2 
28. 12.51 L D U' R D' F' D2 B' D R' L' F B' L2 F L D B' L' B' U' L' D F2 R 
29. 19.71 L2 U2 R' F2 R' F' L' R U D' L2 R D' F' B2 U L' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L D' R2 
30. 15.97 B R B' L U F2 R2 U2 L' U L U L2 F' D L2 D' U2 R2 D2 L' B L2 B' L' 
31. 17.79 U R' L2 U2 D R F2 R' L' U2 R2 L2 U' D2 F' D L2 F D B D2 F B L2 D2 
32. 16.66 R' B D' B' U2 L' F' B' R2 L' U2 R' D' R' B' F2 D2 F' R' U F2 L' F' L' U 
33. 14.03 R L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' U' D2 B' R D' F' B' L2 F U2 B' L' R2 U L U L F' 
34. 18.54 R2 U L2 U L' B' U' B' L' F' R' F' R L B2 L2 U B F2 D R D2 R' B U' 
35. 16.00 U R2 D L R U' L2 R2 B R U' R' F2 D L2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 D F' R2 D' R


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 28, 2010)

7.41, (6.93), (12.21), 8.30, 7.03 = 7.58


----------



## Shortey (Dec 28, 2010)

wtf are you on speed or something?!? That's crazy fast Cornelius!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 28, 2010)

The crazy thing about it, is that it was with stackmat and without any lucky solves  Intentional x-cross on the last one, though.
Old PB was 8.41


----------



## flan (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats Insane!


----------



## Xishem (Dec 28, 2010)

Session average: 20.21

So close to a sub-20 Ao50. So happy 



Spoiler



1. 16.70 U R2 F U2 F L R2 U2 L B2 R' U' R2 L' D2 L' U' F L R2 D2 R D2 B2 U 
2. 22.87 U' B R' U D' L2 B' D U' B' R' L' U' D2 R D2 U' F2 R2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R 
3. 20.42 B' D R U' F' L' U' B' F D F2 L' D F' B2 L B U2 R D R' U D' F B' 
4. 20.99 U' F2 D U2 R F' L U R2 F B2 D2 F' R2 L B' F' L2 F2 R' B D U2 L2 F 
5. 17.26 U B R2 F R2 U2 F R' U' R D' U' L' F' U' B2 F' R' F2 U2 L D F B' D2 
6. 20.76 D B2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R' L F2 U' L U B2 U' D F2 R F2 L2 U' F2 B2 D2 B2 
7. 16.64 R' F2 B R' F' R2 B2 D' U' L' U' L R2 F' L B' L B D2 F' B U' R' L U' 
8. 27.39 F2 D2 U' R2 D L U2 B R L' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L D2 R F D' F' L2 R B' 
9. 21.31 D B2 R F2 U2 L' R2 U' R D' R F' B' R2 U' L U2 B2 L2 B' D' L' F2 B' R' 
10. 22.34 L' R F B' L2 F L2 R2 F2 L B' F' D L2 D' F2 R' L' F R L D2 F' R2 D' 
11. 19.03 L F D F' R' D2 R U D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 F' U2 D2 L2 R' B2 F L2 U2 B' D 
12. 21.47 R' L' F' B2 L2 B U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U F' U2 L U2 B2 U L' R' D2 R' F 
13. 16.42 U D2 F2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 D F2 U D' L R U' R B L2 D2 L F' R' U' L D 
14. 25.54 F' R' B2 F L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R L' B2 U' R' D B2 U' L U' B' L F' D2 
15. 16.89 L' D2 U R B U' B' R' U B F2 R2 D2 B L' F R' D' F D2 F' D2 B L2 F2 
16. 18.85 U2 D' B' F' U F2 R' F U' F B R2 D' B R D2 B' U2 D B2 U2 F2 L' U' R' 
17. 19.21 F2 U' B D B2 R' B' R2 U' F' L D L2 F2 B D2 R2 U' B2 U' D R B' L' U2 
18. 22.84 B' U' D R' B' D' R2 F' R2 F' L' F U2 D' R2 F L F' R' B U' L' D2 L' F' 
19. 18.11 U R' F2 L B' L2 B2 D' B U L2 B2 R2 U2 D' R' U2 R2 L' D F' D2 L2 F' L2 
20. 20.32 R2 L' U' B' R2 L2 F' R U' L F D2 F' B2 L B D B D2 L D2 R' F L' F' 
21. 21.70 U2 B' U2 B2 U D L R2 D' U' L' R2 U L R' U' D' L F' R' L2 D2 F' U D2 
22. 19.02 R D' F2 B2 R2 D2 L' R2 D2 B' U' L B' L2 D' F2 D' R' F D' B' F' D' R U' 
23. 19.62 B R' B2 L' B U' R' D2 R' U D R2 B' L R2 D R B2 U' B' U L' U B F 
24. (31.78) L2 D B' F U2 F' D' F' L2 F' B R B F' R' L' U' D2 B' D L F2 D2 L R2 
25. 23.01 B2 D2 U L F' U2 R' B' U D R' L' F2 L R2 F U R U2 B D' B' U' L B' 
26. 20.13 L' B2 F' D' U B F' L F2 B2 R' U R' B L' R2 U2 B2 F2 L R' U2 B U2 B 
27. 22.41 D' R' U F2 U2 D2 B2 F' L2 R2 U B L' R F U L' U2 D B L' D2 R2 B2 D' 
28. (15.99) D2 L F' B2 D U L' B2 U' D' R2 U2 D F L D2 F2 L2 U2 D F' U R2 L2 D' 
29. 22.90 U2 R U2 R' L U' L D' R' U2 B' D' F' B L2 U' F' L B2 R F U2 D R' L2 
30. 17.58 F L2 U B' L2 D2 F2 D' F' U' D' B2 L2 B R L' D U2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 D 
31. 18.87 D B2 D' L R2 B2 R D B' D' U R2 U2 D2 L' R2 U' L' D' L' B2 U' D' R' L2 
32. 17.51 D2 U' F L R D U F B R D2 B F L F2 R2 F2 L R2 F U L2 U2 D R2 
33. 21.21 D2 B U2 D' B2 U B F2 R2 L B2 F L2 B' U L' D B' U' F R D2 L' R2 D2 
34. 16.68 B' L2 U' D L2 R B2 R' U' D' B U2 D2 F' U' D R F R2 F B' R' L' U2 L2 
35. 20.53 B F2 D B2 U R2 F R2 U' F B D' R' U2 L D2 F2 B' R B R2 F' R2 F2 L' 
36. 21.18 F R F' D R U' L' B' F2 U' D F' D' B' L F' D2 R D' U2 F' R L U' R 
37. 18.49 B F D2 B' U B' L2 R D2 R D' F' R D U2 L' D' U2 F' R' L2 F L2 R U2 
38. 23.31 D2 U R' B' F' D F' U' F' R U' R' B2 R' F L' B U B' L D B2 U2 B2 F2 
39. 17.33 R2 F B' L F U2 F' U2 R2 U F' U2 D2 F' R F' D F' B R2 D U F U B' 
40. 20.56 B R B2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 U' L R' D F2 L F U L2 D' B' D L' U2 F' 
41. 17.55 B' R D' B' L2 D2 U2 B2 R' U F' R L U' F2 R B2 D L' R' B2 R2 B' F' R 
42. 20.71 D2 L2 R' U B' L R D F R2 D L2 D F2 L' B' L D' R B2 U B U L' F 
43. 22.27 F' B2 L B' F L' D F' U' B D2 R D' U' F B R B' L' U2 F' U' D B' L2 
44. 20.32 R' D2 F R' U' F2 R' B2 U' D B R U2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F2 R F' B L' R2 F2 
45. 22.11 B F' L2 D2 B' R B' U' L U2 B D F2 L F' B2 D R B L' U2 F' U B2 F' 
46. 20.79 R2 L2 B' U' F L' B D R2 U' R' F B L' B2 L R' D2 R' D2 R' L' D2 U' L' 
47. 19.86 B' F2 D R2 F' L B2 D U' R' B' R2 F' L U' D2 R2 U R' D' L2 B2 U' L R2 
48. 20.81 U2 D R2 L' B U' R D2 L F D2 L D2 R' D' B L' R U2 D B2 D2 F2 L U2 
49. 19.16 L' B' L' B F2 R' B2 L U2 B' R' L U' R' F R' D2 R2 U' R2 B' R' U2 B' F' 
50. 19.29 B U2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 F' L F2 L' U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 R2 B R' F2 U


----------



## porkynator (Dec 28, 2010)

It was about 2 hours ago when I decided to do just few 2x2 solves to rest my head after 3 days of only bld...

stats: (hide)
number of times: 400/400
best time: 2.48
worst time: 12.98

current avg5: 5.03 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 4.25 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 5.75 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 4.79 (σ = 1.30)

current avg100: 6.20 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 5.94 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 6.15 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 6.16

I know all CLLs (actually COLL for 3x3, so some of them aren't that fast on 2x2) but I still use ortega sometimes, when I think it's better for a case.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 28, 2010)

12.01 avg5 on video. >_>


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 29, 2010)

9.89 Single


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 29, 2010)

OH
27.25, 26.10, 25.22, (30.83), 25.75, 26.84, 26.18, 28.54, (24.61), 28.61, 26.03, 27.04 = 26.76
pb


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2010)

lolololololol

Average of 5: 8.65
1. (6.15) D' B' F U L D B' L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 L U' F' U' D' L R D2 F' B
2. (9.89) U2 L2 F2 R' D' R2 F U L B F R2 D2 R2 F B2 U' D L' R2 B2 F2 U D' F'
3. 9.67 D' R' L F U' B F2 D L F' L' R' D2 L2 F' L D U F' B' L B U' D R2
4. 9.87 F' B' R D' U2 R2 D2 L2 R B L2 U B2 D' L' D' B' D L2 D2 R' L B' L B
5. 6.41 R' B' D2 U B' F2 L' F R2 B' F L2 R U2 R U F2 U B' U L2 R' F2 D L' 

2 PLL skips...GUESS WHICH ONES!
6.15 is my fastest solve ever :tu.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 29, 2010)

I did an avg 100 and all were PBs, expect the single.

Dayan Guhong Cube

Best Single : 11.21

Best avg5: 13.65 (σ = 0.51)

best avg12: 14.51 (σ = 1.31)

avg100: 15.77 (σ = 1.35)

Click the spoiler box to see the individual times and scrambles for the best single, avg 5, avg 12 and avg 100


Spoiler



Single
1. 11.21 U' B2 F' L' D2 L U2 D F U2 D2 B2 R B U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 L' B2 L' R 

Average of 5: 13.65
1. 12.95 R' F' D' L2 D' L2 F' B' D' B U2 L D2 L F' D' F' U2 D B F' R U L2 D
2. (15.65) U2 R2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 L' F' U L2 F L' R2 U' B L2 D R B' R2 D L' U2 R2
3. 13.85 U L2 B' R2 B' D' R U F2 L2 B' U' B' D L' U L' D U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2
4. (12.83) B R F D U2 B D B' L2 D' F' B R2 B R' D U2 R' U2 R' F U F2 R2 D2
5. 14.16 U' F2 D R D F R2 F' D2 L2 B R D R2 D2 R L2 U2 B' U R2 B2 L F D 

Average of 12: 14.51
1. 16.75 F' R2 F D' R2 L2 D F B2 R F U D R F' L' R2 B' U R U B2 R' L D2
2. (12.67) B L D R2 F2 D2 L' B L2 F U' L' B2 U' L D L2 B' L2 R F' R F2 B R
3. 12.90 B D2 U2 L2 R F2 B R' D' U' F2 R' U' D2 B U2 R U' B R F' D2 U' B2 D2
4. 15.66 F2 R' F' D' R2 B2 U L2 D U' B L' D' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B' L' R U F2
5. 12.95 R' F' D' L2 D' L2 F' B' D' B U2 L D2 L F' D' F' U2 D B F' R U L2 D
6. 15.65 U2 R2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 L' F' U L2 F L' R2 U' B L2 D R B' R2 D L' U2 R2
7. 13.85 U L2 B' R2 B' D' R U F2 L2 B' U' B' D L' U L' D U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2
8. 12.83 B R F D U2 B D B' L2 D' F' B R2 B R' D U2 R' U2 R' F U F2 R2 D2
9. 14.16 U' F2 D R D F R2 F' D2 L2 B R D R2 D2 R L2 U2 B' U R2 B2 L F D
10. 14.94 R2 U L B D' R' U2 D2 R B2 F2 D' F' L2 U2 F' U2 D' B' L2 D' F2 R' D B2
11. (16.80) B F R' U' D R U L2 U D' R2 F' D U B2 R' F' R F' L2 F B D F' L
12. 15.42 L R B2 R U B U' L' F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L B' F D2 R' U' R2 F' D2 

Average of 100: 15.77
1. 15.03 B F R' B2 D2 L2 R2 F D R L' U2 F' D L2 R2 B' D B' L' R2 D' F2 U2 L'
2. 16.31 F2 R' F2 B2 U2 R2 F D' R2 L' D L2 B2 U2 F' B L F2 U2 L R F2 R' L' B2
3. 15.94 F D2 F U D2 R2 F' U B2 R' F R D L' F2 L' U B' R' F2 R F' L2 F' D'
4. 15.75 L' B2 R F2 L F L' F' R2 B2 U R2 D U B R2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 R L' F' U'
5. 15.52 R' U B' U2 R2 D2 F' L' R F' D' L B' L2 F2 D R' D U' L' D R' L F2 U'
6. 14.97 F D' L2 B2 U' B' D2 L' D2 B' U' R' B2 R L F D' L' F2 L' R F' R' B' D
7. 16.70 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' B R L2 D2 B2 R D B' R U' D2 L B' R' L2 D U' L' R2
8. 14.79 L F2 U2 L' B L2 F2 U' D2 F' L' D' R' D' R L' F' B' D' L2 B' R2 L' U2 L
9. 13.81 R' L' F B2 L F R' U' B U D R' L2 F2 R' F R2 F2 U R B2 R2 B' F2 D
10. 16.60 D2 B2 U D' B L F' B U2 L2 R D2 F D U L U' R B2 F2 D2 F2 U F R
11. 16.22 L2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' D' F D2 U' F' L' R2 B U2 F D L2 U' R' F2 R2 B U D'
12. (11.21) U' B2 F' L' D2 L U2 D F U2 D2 B2 R B U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 L' B2 L' R
13. 17.79 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 B F2 U R2 D' R D B L' B L U D2 F2 B2 D2 F U' F'
14. 17.74 F B D2 U2 L2 F L' R' U2 B R2 U' D L' U B' U' R D L2 D B F2 L2 B'
15. 14.79 U2 R' U L2 B' L' F2 L' R2 U B L' U2 L D' L' U L' B2 D B2 F' L B' R
16. 16.62 L D2 B' F' L R' U2 L R2 D2 R2 F R2 U B2 F2 D R' F D' R F' R' L2 F
17. 15.27 U F2 B' U' D F2 L2 U' B' F2 D F R B2 R' L B' R2 F' B' D B' L U' B2
18. 16.75 B U L F2 L U' L' R2 B2 F' L R' U' B2 R D' L2 U2 D' F' L U L F L'
19. 15.45 B' D2 L B D F R D' U' F2 U' F2 L R' F B' U2 R' F2 D B2 D U' L' F'
20. 13.83 R2 F' D' L2 U2 B2 R F B2 U' D2 L F U' D2 B U2 D' F' B2 L' R' B F R2
21. 17.71 U' D2 R' B R D B R2 D' B U' R' L' U' L F2 L D F2 R' L' U R L' B'
22. 15.98 F R B' U2 F D' L D' L' B' R U2 F2 D U2 L' F' L F B R F' D2 B2 L
23. 17.34 U R U2 D' L D R D' L2 D' B2 F' L F' U D' L R F2 B2 U' L2 B' U2 F2
24. 15.85 R L' B R2 B U L' D2 R D' B2 R2 F B R F' L' B' D2 F' D U2 L' B R'
25. 14.84 U' B2 L D' F' D' R' B' U' F2 B D U' L' R2 F U2 F2 B L F2 L F2 R2 D
26. 15.97 B2 F' U2 L D2 L' F2 U2 R D L B R2 F2 D' U2 L U2 R L B F' U2 F' U
27. 15.11 U D F' B R2 F2 L' B2 L' B' D F D L2 U B' L2 U2 F2 B' R' L2 U R2 D'
28. 14.36 B2 R2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B D' U' F U2 B F2 D2 U R2 L' D' F' B' U D R
29. 15.86 L2 F2 R' D L B R F2 B' R L' U2 R2 B2 F D' B2 D L D2 U B2 L R D
30. 15.05 R' D2 R B2 R' U' D' B R2 D U2 F2 D B2 R2 L' B L' F R2 D' R' L' F' D2
31. 17.26 F B D2 L' B' U' F U D' B' U2 L R' U' B' R' L B U R2 U2 R2 F B2 U'
32. 16.78 U2 R D2 R2 B' L' R' B D' F B2 L F2 R2 F L' U' R D B U' R U2 F D
33. 17.14 R2 D' U F L' R U' R U2 D B2 D2 U' B2 U F D' L R' U2 L R U R2 B
34. 17.37 L D' R2 B2 F2 D F' L2 R' U' D' B' D2 B2 F2 U2 D2 R' U R B' R' F L2 R'
35. 14.27 F2 D2 B' U B' D U2 L D2 R' B' F2 L F U' R2 D F L2 D' F D' F' B R
36. 14.07 D R2 L D2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B' R' L' F R U2 D' F U F' D F2 U2 D' R2 D2
37. 16.81 B2 U R2 F U' L R F2 L' R2 B U2 F B' U2 R' U2 R F2 L B' D2 R F L'
38. 16.34 R2 F' D F2 B L' R B R D' L' D' F2 D' F R F2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L R F
39. 16.84 F U2 B2 F' R L' B2 R' B2 F D U F2 L' R2 D' U' B' L2 F2 U' D' L' B D2
40. 17.26 F' D L2 R F B' R2 L2 F' U2 R' L2 F2 D' F' U2 B' L D' U2 R2 D2 R2 L' F2
41. 16.95 D U' F2 L2 R D' U2 F' D L' R2 B' L U' L B' R L' B2 R' L' U' R' U F2
42. 16.76 B' L2 R2 F D2 L' U' R' U2 F2 U2 R' B R2 U2 B' R' L' B R' F2 D2 U2 F' B'
43. 15.17 D2 L2 B2 R2 L B L2 F2 D' B' F2 R2 B D2 L' R' U' B2 U2 F U2 L' F B R'
44. 15.01 F D B2 R' U F' B' R L B2 U' R2 L' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L' B' R' L U R
45. 16.69 L U L' D U2 L D2 U' R' F' B2 U D2 B' L' D' R2 L2 B2 F2 U L' U L' D'
46. 14.78 R2 L2 F' R D' L2 B D2 F' L F2 R D' R2 L' U' R' U R2 D' U2 R' B2 L2 F'
47. 15.92 R F2 D B' F R2 B D2 F' U L' D2 F' B2 L2 D' B L' U' L' B' L D' F' U2
48. 17.15 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' L' F' L' B U2 B' D F2 B R F2 B D L2 B' F' U' F'
49. 16.32 B' L2 D2 F' L' U B' D' B U R' F' D' U' R' U F' D L R' D2 U2 B F L'
50. 14.92 U2 L U' D' R2 D' U' B' U2 L R2 U2 L2 U2 B D' L' B2 F L' D2 B U2 D2 B
51. (17.98) U2 R L D2 B L F R2 D2 F2 D' B' U D' F L B R B F R2 B F2 U' L
52. 16.71 D' L' R D R L' F B' L F L D2 L2 B2 D F L' R2 D' B2 D' B U' R2 U2
53. 14.51 U2 L' U F R' L2 U2 F2 L U R' L2 U2 F' D2 L D' R' L2 U' L' U' F' D' L2
54. 15.62 U' R' D L2 D' L2 B2 R' U2 D' F B' D2 B2 F' U' B R2 D' U' F L2 U' L2 D2
55. 14.65 U2 D2 R2 D' F' U' L2 B' F2 R' B R L2 F2 L2 B F' D R2 F U R D R' D'
56. 17.47 B' F2 L2 F B' U2 L D2 R' D B' F U2 D B U2 F B2 U' D F' B2 D F' D2
57. 17.16 B' L' R' U' R F' U F D2 U F2 B R2 D B D2 F' D2 R' B L R U' D' F'
58. 16.66 R' U L D U2 R2 F' D' U2 L R U2 F' B' D' B L2 R2 B2 L U F B D2 F2
59. 15.59 D U2 B' R2 F' B U2 F' D' B L2 D' R U2 D B F' U R2 U' F2 L F' R' B'
60. 17.87 R' B' D' L' D' L F2 B2 U R D R2 B2 D R2 D F' B2 L2 F' L' F L D2 B2
61. 15.67 F2 D2 B R2 U2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L F2 R' F' R U' F2 B' D B' U' B2 F' U L'
62. 15.91 U2 L2 B R' L' D' L B L U D2 L R2 U D' L F' B' L B' D L' F L B2
63. 15.80 L D' B' F' R' U2 D L2 D L2 D' F' D2 F' U' B' R2 B' D2 R' D R U B' L
64. 11.44 R2 F' B L U2 F R2 L2 F L2 U' D2 F' D' U R' D' B2 U2 D' R' B L' B' D2
65. 14.68 F L D' F2 D B2 R B F2 R2 D' L2 F' B U2 L D' L2 U B2 F D F U2 F2
66. 15.33 B' D' L' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D U R' D' L2 R2 U D' L2 R' F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 R2
67. 17.19 R' B F' L2 R F L R' F' D2 F' D' L U R2 D2 U R2 U L R' F2 R2 F' L2
68. 15.08 L2 U' F L F2 B' R' B2 D2 L F2 R' D U' R2 B' R F2 B U' B L2 B2 L2 R
69. 17.80 R' U2 L U2 R' F D2 R L' U' F D' L' D' L F' L U B F' R L D' F2 L2
70. 14.67 U2 R U' B' U L' D U2 R2 U' D2 B2 R' U F B2 R U2 D L' B2 R B L' R2
71. 16.67 U2 B F' L2 R U' R' F' D' L F2 D' L U2 F' R L2 B2 D2 B U2 L U2 L2 R'
72. 16.46 L B D' R' F2 R B U' D' L' F2 U B' D' B' U B' U' R2 B U D2 B' F' U'
73. 13.44 B2 R' B2 D' L2 D F U B' D' B L' D F' L2 D' R U' R' D F2 U R F2 R
74. 14.89 U D R B L' B' R' B2 L' B D2 F2 U2 F2 L F L2 D2 F2 B R F U F R2
75. 16.19 R' U2 R U B2 D2 R' F R' U2 L' U2 F2 R' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R'
76. 15.78 B2 L U F' U2 L2 D' L R D' B2 D2 U' F L F' L R' U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F
77. 15.96 L D2 B R U L2 B2 F D2 B2 U' R' F' B D2 U F' U' L R' D2 U L2 F' B'
78. 13.12 F2 L2 D' B L' F2 D F2 R B' L B2 R L2 B2 L' F B R' U2 L U2 R2 L F
79. 14.31 D2 R' D' F U' D2 L U2 D F2 L2 D' B' U' R' B U2 R2 D' F' L' D' R' F U
80. 16.74 F2 U' L2 U' R U' D B' F2 U F L' U D L B2 F' L D2 F2 U' F' B2 D2 R
81. 17.78 D L' F' B2 R L' F B' L' U R D U F' D' U2 B' D2 B2 R D' L F L' B'
82. 17.73 F2 B2 U2 R F2 D' F' R' L U R F2 L' U F L2 R D R2 D2 F B U' F U'
83. 15.43 L2 U F D L' B' D' U' B U R D B L2 D' L F' R' L' B' R L' D2 F' B
84. 16.54 D' B2 D' L U2 R2 B R2 U F' D F R2 L2 U' B' F2 R' D2 U2 B L2 D F2 L'
85. 17.24 F2 B' L2 R2 B2 L D R2 L2 F' D' R D2 B F2 D' B' U' R2 L F D' L' R B2
86. 17.47 L D F2 B U L2 F' D' B' L2 B2 R B U D' R D' R F' U' R' U' B' D2 U'
87. 16.75 F' R2 F D' R2 L2 D F B2 R F U D R F' L' R2 B' U R U B2 R' L D2
88. 12.67 B L D R2 F2 D2 L' B L2 F U' L' B2 U' L D L2 B' L2 R F' R F2 B R
89. 12.90 B D2 U2 L2 R F2 B R' D' U' F2 R' U' D2 B U2 R U' B R F' D2 U' B2 D2
90. 15.66 F2 R' F' D' R2 B2 U L2 D U' B L' D' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B' L' R U F2
91. 12.95 R' F' D' L2 D' L2 F' B' D' B U2 L D2 L F' D' F' U2 D B F' R U L2 D
92. 15.65 U2 R2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 L' F' U L2 F L' R2 U' B L2 D R B' R2 D L' U2 R2
93. 13.85 U L2 B' R2 B' D' R U F2 L2 B' U' B' D L' U L' D U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2
94. 12.83 B R F D U2 B D B' L2 D' F' B R2 B R' D U2 R' U2 R' F U F2 R2 D2
95. 14.16 U' F2 D R D F R2 F' D2 L2 B R D R2 D2 R L2 U2 B' U R2 B2 L F D
96. 14.94 R2 U L B D' R' U2 D2 R B2 F2 D' F' L2 U2 F' U2 D' B' L2 D' F2 R' D B2
97. 16.80 B F R' U' D R U L2 U D' R2 F' D U B2 R' F' R F' L2 F B D F' L
98. 15.42 L R B2 R U B U' L' F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L B' F D2 R' U' R2 F' D2
99. 17.50 R' L D2 F' U2 L' U R D2 U2 R' B' L' F L F2 U' R2 B R U B R' D U2
100. 16.45 B2 L F D2 U2 L D2 U2 F' R' U' D L F' B' U2 R B U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B L'


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 29, 2010)

19.67 second 3x3 Hi-Games.net solve after many hours. Crappy solve with very low TPS, but still satisfying. Getting hooked on the cube simulators.

NL with bad C OLL and U CCW PLL.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 29, 2010)

28. 6.88 L2 R2 D' B' R' D' L2 R2 D' B' F' D' U' R2 U F D2 R B' U' L U B U R2

NL ;D


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2010)

7.32 single with LL skip.

L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D F2 R D' R' U2

x2 L2 F2 R’
L U2 L’
L’ U L
R U2 R’ U R U’ R’
R’ U R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R
U.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2010)

IRC teamBLD UWR (?)
1:13.13
One person types the moves, the other person is allowed to look at the screen only and cube under the table or whatever.



Spoiler



[16:11] <Tentacius> B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' L' B' R B' U R2 D2 R2 B (20f)
[16:11] <cornyyyy> UF blaurot
[16:11] <Tentacius> jop
[16:11] -->| _-David-_ ([email protected]) has joined #Teamblind
[16:11] <cornyyyy> fertig?
[16:11] <Tentacius> ja
[16:12] <cornyyyy> RBL
[16:12] <cornyyyy> U L2
[16:12] <cornyyyy> U
[16:12] <cornyyyy> z2
[16:12] <cornyyyy> U'R'FR
[16:12] <cornyyyy> U'
[16:12] <cornyyyy> R'U'R
[16:12] <cornyyyy> L U' L2
[16:12] <cornyyyy> UL
[16:12] <cornyyyy> U'
[16:12] <cornyyyy> R U2 R'
[16:12] <cornyyyy> U L U L'
[16:12] <cornyyyy> RUR'U'
[16:12] <cornyyyy> U'
[16:12] <cornyyyy> R U R'
[16:13] <cornyyyy> U
[16:13] <cornyyyy> Sune
[16:13] <cornyyyy> U' y'
[16:13] <cornyyyy> g-perm
[16:13] <cornyyyy> R2u'R...
[16:13] <Tentacius> YES
[16:13] <cornyyyy> :O
[16:13] <cornyyyy> 
[16:13] <Tentacius> 1:13.13 succeess
[16:13] <cornyyyy> nice!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2010)

Best Average of 12: 13.91
σ: 1.29
Best Time: 12.73
Worst Time: 16.35
Individual Times:
13.36, 15.39, 13.11, (16.35), 13.29, 13.19, 14.06, 14.91, 15.58, 13.38, (12.73), 12.86

PB Average of 12

@Ranzha That scramble is insane!!! I got 7.88 first try, and my best was 5.68.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 29, 2010)

Odder is happy!! =D Because he did pyraminx!!! 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 147/147
best time: 1.37
worst time: 11.83

current avg5: 3.36 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 2.27 (σ = 0.22) UWR??

current avg12: 3.22 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 2.60 (σ = 0.42) lol... 0.07 slower than PB 

current avg100: 3.28 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 3.25 (σ = 0.67) UWR?? xD

session avg: 3.44 (σ = 0.72)
session mean: 3.48


----------



## Anthony (Dec 29, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 7.32 single with LL skip.
> 
> L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D F2 R D' R' U2
> 
> ...


 
lololwoah. Just looking at your cross to see which orientation I should scramble it in, I tried the solve and got a 4.15 first try. Super ridiculous. xD


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 30, 2010)

6x6:
4:16.63, 3:48.16, 4:17.00, 4:36.90, 3:52.72, 4:26.77, 4:15.02, 3:56.05, 4:11.15, 4:05.33, 4:22.36, DNF(4:37.15) = *4:13.99

*Unlubed and unmodded.  But I still fail at 6x6.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 30, 2010)

7.72 L' B U2 R' U2 B F' L' D2 U L' F2 B' R F L U2 L B2 U B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 

y' F2 R U' r U
y' x R U' R U R2' U' R U
x l' U R2' U' R2 U R' U'
(R + l') U R' U' R U R' U'
z' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F

7.12 tps


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 30, 2010)

New 6x6 PB: 7:53.09
Over a minute faster than my old one.

Edit: New 2x2 PB avg 100: 3.75 on video!  Rolled from 3.80. In bold is the best avg 5 (2.76) and the best avg 12 (3.32.)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.75
1. 3.05 U' R' F2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
2. 2.66 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F R F R' U' 
3. 3.94 R' F U R2 F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U' 
4. 3.75 U F2 R2 U2 F' R F' U2 F' R' U' 
5. 3.59 F U2 R F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
6. 3.52 U F' R F U2 R' F2 R U R' U' 
7. 3.94 U' R2 F' U F' R U' F2 U' R' U' 
8. 4.19 R' U2 R' F2 U' R F' R U2 R' U' 
9. 2.66 F R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F U R2 U' 
10. 4.41 F U' F' R F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
11. 3.71 R U' R2 U R' F R2 F2 U R' U' 
12. 3.46 F' U F2 U F U2 R' U' F' R' U' 
13. 3.41 F' U2 R U' F U' R' U F R' U' 
14. 4.08 F' U R2 F R' U2 R F U' R' U' 
15. 3.94 R U2 F' U' F R' U' R2 F R' U' 
16. 4.90 U F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' R U' 
17. 3.22 R F R' U2 F2 U' F U' F R' U' 
18. 3.53 R' U F' U F' U F2 R U2 R' U' 
19. 4.27 F R' U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U R' U' 
20. 3.71 F' R2 F U2 R' F U2 R2 U' F' U' 
21. 6.84 R' F2 U F U2 F R2 F' U' R' U' 
22. 3.10 R U' R2 F2 U F' R U2 F' R' U' 
23. 3.09 F' U' F' R F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U' 
24. 3.58 R2 U R2 U F' R' U' F2 U2 F' U' 
25. 4.05 U' F R' F R2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
26. 4.00 R' U R' U F2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' 
*27. 2.65 F R F' U' F U2 F' R U2 F2 U' 
28. (1.50) R F2 U2 R' U2 R F' U F2 R2 U' 
29. 1.97 F' R' U' R U R' F U2 F R' U' 
30. 3.74 U2 F' R F U' R F R U' R' U' 
31. 3.66 U' F U' F' U' R F2 R' U' R' U' *
32. 4.19 R U' R2 U' R' F R' U' F R' U' 
33. 4.11 U' F2 R' U F' R2 F R2 U' R' U' 
34. (DNF) F2 R' U2 R' F2 R U' F2 U2 R' U' 
35. 4.72 R F2 U R2 U R F' R' U' R' U' 
36. 3.16 U2 F R U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
37. 3.38 U F2 R' U R F' U F' U R' U' 
38. 3.96 F2 R2 U2 F U F R2 U F2 R2 U' 
39. 4.13 R2 U F2 R U' F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
40. 3.27 R' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F U F R' U' 
41. 3.68 U' F2 U' F R2 U F' R F R' U' 
42. 3.86 R' U R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U2 R' U' 
43. 3.56 R U' R' F2 U R' F' R U R' U' 
44. 4.43 R F2 U' R F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U' 
45. 4.86 U' R2 F U2 F' U2 F' R U' R2 U' 
46. 3.34 U F U' F2 U R' U2 R' U' R U' 
47. 3.97 F' U2 R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
48. 4.52 R' F R2 U' F U' R2 F U F2 U' 
49. 3.69 F' U R2 U' R' U' F2 U' F' R' U' 
50. 2.78 R2 U' R' U R' F R2 U' F2 R' U' 
51. 4.11 U F2 R2 F U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' 
52. 2.58 R F' U2 F' U R U F U' R' U' 
53. 3.22 R U F2 R F2 R F2 R' U' R' U' 
54. 5.34 F U R' U R' U R' F2 U' R' U' 
55. 5.53 U F2 R' U' R U2 F2 R' F' R' U' 
56. 2.90 U' R U2 F2 R' U R2 U2 F' R2 U' 
57. 4.41 R' U' F U F R' U R2 F' R' U' 
58. 4.00 F' R' U R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
59. 3.33 F R' U R2 U R U2 R U R' U' 
60. 4.38 F' U F' R' U R2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
61. 3.69 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 F' U' F R2 U' 
62. 3.36 F U2 F U' R' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' 
63. 4.81 R' F' R' F' U R' U2 R F2 R U' 
64. 3.80 F' U2 F R' U R F' U' F R' U' 
65. 4.55 R' F R2 U' R U2 R U F' R' U' 
66. 3.94 U' F' U' F' U' R2 F R' U' R' U' 
67. 4.77 R F2 U2 F' R2 F R' F2 U' R' U' 
68. 4.16 U2 F R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
69. 1.65 F2 R' U R2 U' R U2 F U' R' U' 
70. 3.83 F2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
71. 4.13 F2 U2 R' U' R U2 F' U' F R U' 
72. 3.78 U2 R F2 R' F' R U R2 U R' U' 
73. 3.94 F' R U R' F2 U F R2 U2 R' U' 
74. 2.97 R F' R U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
75. 3.16 U2 R' F' R' F' R U R2 U' R2 U' 
76. 4.09 F U R U2 R U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' 
77. 4.59 R' F U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' 
78. 3.88 F2 U F' R' F U' F R F' R' U' 
79. 3.56 F' R F' R F' U' R F U2 R' U' 
80. 3.53 U F R' U' F' R' U2 R' U R' U' 
81. 4.27 F2 U R2 U2 F R' F R' F R' U' 
82. 4.19 U2 R U R2 F' R F2 U' F R' U' 
83. 4.80 U2 R U F' U F' U' R' F2 R' U' 
84. 3.86 U2 R U R2 F2 R' F R U' R' U' 
85. 3.75 F' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
86. 3.91 F U2 R' F U' F U R U' R' U' 
87. 3.66 R F' R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
88. 3.41 R U' F2 U R' U2 R F' U' R' U' 
*89. 3.52 F' U' R2 U' F2 R F2 R' U R' U' 
90. 3.50 R2 F2 R F U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
91. 3.63 R U' R U' F R2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
92. 3.40 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
93. 3.08 R U R' F U' R2 F R U2 R U' 
94. 3.56 U2 R' U' F R' F U2 R' U' R' U' 
95. 3.43 F' U2 F2 U' R U' R' U F2 R2 U' 
96. 2.16 U R' F' R' F R' U R2 F2 R2 U' 
97. 4.52 R' F2 U F U R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' 
98. 1.66 R2 F' U2 F' U R2 F U2 F' R' U' 
99. 3.94 R2 U' R' F' U2 R2 F R U' R2 U' 
100. 2.93 U2 F2 R U2 R' F' U F U' R' U' *


----------



## JasonK (Dec 30, 2010)

Got a Blind success finally!  7th proper attempt but have been working on it on and off for a few months. So happy


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2010)

Average of 12: 5.16
1. (4.03) R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 R'
2. 5.26 U' R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U'
3. 6.04 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U R'
4. 4.77 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U2
5. (8.38) R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R2
6. 5.44 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U'
7. 6.45 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R U' R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R
8. 4.63 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U R U R U' R' U R2 U2 R
9. 4.78 U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R U' R U' R U R' U
10. 5.22 R' U' R U R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R U R2
11. 4.85 U2 R U R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U R' U R U
12. 4.12 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R


----------



## 7942139101129 (Dec 30, 2010)

3x3 avg of 12:

Average: 17.76
Standard Deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 15.83
Worst Time: 24.06
Individual Times:
1.	15.84	B D2 B L' R2 B2 R' B2 D U B' L2 R2 D' U' L R B' F2 D' R2 D2 U2 L' R'
2.	(15.83)	L D U R2 B' F2 L' R' F2 R' B R' F R D' U2 F R' F' R F' L2 R B' D
3.	16.77	F D' U' B2 L R2 B' L R D' U2 F2 L' R D' U2 L2 D L B' L' R' D2 U2 R
4.	16.83	F2 L2 F' U F2 D L' R B U' B2 U2 F2 U B U L2 D' F2 L R2 F' D' U' L2
5.	16.59	R' D B2 D' L2 R F L' R2 B2 D' U' B2 F' L' R' D' U' F2 R B D2 U2 L2 B
6.	17.90	D' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R F L' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B D U2 F' L2 D'
7.	17.68	U' R2 U' F' R2 B' L' R D U2 B' F2 L B' F' D U L2 D' U2 F D B2 D' U2
8.	17.80	D2 U2 B' R2 U' R2 B U2 B L D L R D2 R' D2 U' B' F' L R F2 U B2 D2
9.	16.58	U' L2 F' U F2 D2 U F' D2 U2 B' D2 B2 U' R' F' L2 R2 B F' D' B' L2 U B2
10.	(24.06)	L D' U' R' D' B2 U2 L' R' B F2 D' U2 R' F' R F' L' F2 D' U B R2 B F'
11.	21.78	U B F U F' R2 D' L' U2 L' D' U' B2 L' R2 D U F' L R' U F2 D2 F' L2
12.	19.83	B2 U' B F L' R B2 F' L' R2 D U2 R D2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 D' L' D R D2 U'

in there:

3x3 avg of 5:

Average: 16.40
Standard Deviation: 0.31
Best Time: 15.83
Worst Time: 16.83
Individual Times:
1.	15.84	B D2 B L' R2 B2 R' B2 D U B' L2 R2 D' U' L R B' F2 D' R2 D2 U2 L' R'
2.	(15.83)	L D U R2 B' F2 L' R' F2 R' B R' F R D' U2 F R' F' R F' L2 R B' D
3.	16.77	F D' U' B2 L R2 B' L R D' U2 F2 L' R D' U2 L2 D L B' L' R' D2 U2 R
4.	(16.83)	F2 L2 F' U F2 D L' R B U' B2 U2 F2 U B U L2 D' F2 L R2 F' D' U' L2
5.	16.59	R' D B2 D' L2 R F L' R2 B2 D' U' B2 F' L' R' D' U' F2 R B D2 U2 L2 B


----------



## Shortey (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF2L? said:


> Got a Blind success finally!  7th proper attempt but have been working on it on and off for a few months. So happy


 
Good job, but there's a thread called Blinfold Accomplishments.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 30, 2010)

Average: 14.62
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 12.59
Worst Time: 18.84
Individual Times:
1.	15.94	L R D2 L B' F2 D U L' B' U' L2 B' F' D' U2 B F U' R2 F R' U R2 B'
2.	(12.59)	F2 D U2 L' R B2 L' D' F D F' D' U F' L R' F D' U2 R2 U' L' F2 U2 B'
3.	15.90	L2 R D' U' L2 R B F2 R' D' U' L2 R2 B L' F D U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U' B F2
4.	14.26	U' L2 U' R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L R' D' U2 L F' D R' D U' L2 B F' R U2 L2 D
5.	15.87	L' R2 F2 U' L R2 U' L' R' D' U2 L' U2 L F' U B' F D U' R B F U2 L'
6.	(18.84)	L' R' D' U' B F' U L D2 U2 L' B2 D' U' B F2 L2 R2 B F2 L R2 B' L2 U
7.	13.85	L2 U R B2 L R2 F U B' F D L2 B' L F' D L B2 R' B2 F D B D' U'
8.	15.15	L' U R2 B2 D2 R D B L' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' U2 F L' R' D2 L2 D2 R D' B
9.	14.34	B D U' L R B2 L2 R' B' F' L' F2 D U2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 U2
10.	14.66	L' B' F' L' R2 B' L2 R D B2 D' L2 D2 F L F2 D2 B F R' D' L' D U' B2
11.	13.15	U2 F L R2 D' F2 D' U' F' D U B D B2 F D2 U2 L R' D' U B2 D B L'
12.	13.05	U' B F' L B D U' R B F' R B' F2 L R U' L2 R D2 L R B F L R'

OH ;D

EDIT:
I roll'd and roll'd and rickroll'd and in the end I got 14.08 avg12! Very easy scrambles though, but still!


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 30, 2010)

wtf morten

Anyway I just replaced my stackmat battery and decided to see what's my best time on each PLL


Spoiler



A - 0.86
A - 0.94
U - 0.84
U - 0.88
R - 1.22
R - 1.21
N - 1.16
N - 1.02
G - 1.21
G - 1.15
G - 1.16
G - 1.27
V - 1.28
Y - 1.25
T - 0.93
Z - 1.06
H - 1.00
J - 0.90
J - 0.94
F - 1.27
E - 1.00



Was surprised at my Ns (though I don't use those algs in solves, but I might just switch), and I have great hatred towards H. It's an absolutely horrible PLL. Also nice to know I could sub-1.3 every PLL  Didn't think I could do it for F perm. I also used the MU Z perm but in solves I use the RU one =/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2010)

A - 0.83
A - 0.84
U - 0.80
U - 0.75
R - 0.94
R - 1.19
N - 0.91
N - 1.44
G - 1.09
G - 1.06
G - 1.08
G - 1.06
V - 1.13
F - 1.27
Y - 0.94
T - 0.84
J - 0.66 
J - 0.78
Z - 1.00
H - 0.91
E - 0.96

This was tiring.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 30, 2010)

A nice and easy solve 
10.59 (not PB)
Cross on U
U' L2 R2 B F' R2 B2 F' R' L2 B2 R D' F2 L D' U2 B U L R F' U D2 B 


Spoiler



Cross: y R' L U D y' L' R' B2
F2L#1: x2 d R U R'
F2L#2: y' U' R U R'
F2L#3: y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
F2L#4: U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
Two three-move F2L pairs, and an easy LL 
46 moves / 10.59 seconds = 4.34 tps


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 30, 2010)

Meganub
*2:22.25, 2:52.25, 2:22.55, 2:55.5*7, (3:06.98), 2:29.30, 2:23.37, 2:39.79, 2:42.58, 2:51.39, 2:41.98, (2:19.29) = 2:38.10
lol first 4 times.


----------



## Bubitrek (Dec 30, 2010)

2x2 avg of 12: 4.46
Best: 2.46
Worst: 6.61
IT: 3.05 4.91 3.31 3.41 6.33 4.56 3.52 3.44 5.52 (6.61) 6.48 (2.46) Fridrich method.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

Assembled the cross for the XCube DIY. Yes, this is an accomplishment.


----------



## chicken9290 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just got a 9.67 avg of 12. Three pll skips hahaha


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 31, 2010)

New PB average of 12 on 4x4(second one ever):
Average of 12: 2:10.07
1. 1:57.60 R F2 D2 B R2 U' F' r2 f2 L' f B2 D2 U' B2 u B2 u2 L f u' F2 D' f' U' f2 L2 f r' F2 R' r f R D' u2 U2 R' B2 r2 
2. 2:20.66 B2 F U2 R' u' f U' B2 F2 L' u2 R f' U2 B2 L' U u2 f2 D R2 u2 f' L' F' R' U' L2 U' L R r2 f' L B D2 U L D f' 
3. 2:23.07 r2 f r2 f B2 u2 f2 u2 L R f' L2 u' D L f' L' f' U' u2 F2 D' L R2 D2 L f2 U2 u' B2 U' R2 D r U2 L' f2 D2 B' f 
4. 2:11.58 R' B u' L' r f u2 R' F' B2 f u L' B2 U' L r U' L R2 f D' R F u2 B' u' L' F' r2 R2 B2 L' F u f' L2 F B2 f 
5. (1:47.68) r2 f2 U L' u' F U2 u f' u R u F' B f' D2 U B' F' R r' L u2 r L2 U D' r2 U2 L r2 f u2 D' r2 u L2 F2 U2 f2 
6. 1:55.19 B' U' B L D R' L2 r' B2 U2 R' L2 D R2 U2 R f2 B2 U2 D2 r2 D r f R' u' B2 u2 L2 F' U' F u L r U2 L U f2 F2 
7. 2:18.46 D' r2 F' u' F2 D2 U L r2 f B R2 r2 D' B2 f' L' r' D2 r' f u2 F r u2 L2 D L D f L R2 B2 L R2 B' u' U2 f2 U' 
8. 2:05.41 U2 u' R2 U2 L U F' R' B2 L r2 B r D' R' r2 f2 U f F2 R2 r2 U2 B' R2 F B2 r2 f2 D' F B2 r2 F u' B' U' r D U' 
9. (DNF) f D' f' D U r2 u' f' U B' r' R2 D' u B' L' D' f u2 U' F2 B' L r' f2 B r' B2 u' B' L' F2 f r2 R D r D f' L 
10. 1:55.56 R U' r2 R L' U2 D' L2 F U L U u2 B D2 f R' U2 L' u' L2 r2 U F' D' B u L2 u' D f' u' B2 u' F R2 F' D2 u' r' 
11. 2:23.72 r R U B2 D' r B' U F' u' L' F2 D B U2 f' R2 L' F' f2 r' U' L u' F2 U L2 D F D F' u2 B2 U' r2 D' u f u2 L' 
12. 2:09.47 B D B' r' B D f B L2 f' u' L2 r2 u' L r' D2 f R2 F' U R2 r f r u' F2 U2 f' F u' f' u2 R2 L f D R' B' R2 
Yeah I suck.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 31, 2010)

New PB Avg. of 12:*18.46* 

1.	16.31	D2 L' R2 F' L' R U2 R B L' D U R' D2 L' D' U' L2 R U' L' F L2 U' R'
2.	16.94	F2 L' R2 D B2 F' D U2 F R D' U2 L' R D2 U F' L R' D2 U B' R' F2 L'
3.	19.07	U B' R' F' L' B2 F2 U' R2 D F' U' F R' F R U2 B F' D' L' R F' R2 B2
4.	17.15	U B' U2 R' F U' L2 R' U' L D U' R' F2 L' B U L R2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D'
5.	21.19	R' B2 L2 B' U' L2 U L2 D2 U' B2 F' D' L' U' L' R' B' F2 U B F2 D' B' L
6.	20.75	B2 F U' B' D' U R' B2 D U' B' F' R2 D2 B2 L' R U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F' R
7.	(15.84)	F' D2 U R2 F U2 F2 R D' R2 B' U' B D' U' R' U2 L R2 B F' L R' D U
8.	18.66	F2 D R' U' R2 F' D U B F' L' R D' B L' F L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R B U B2
9.	(22.45)	L B F' R' U B2 F2 L2 D' L' B' U' B2 F' D' F2 R2 B2 R' D F' L' R B L2
10.	18.22	D' L F2 L B L' U' B' L' B' F L' D2 B2 F D B2 F2 D' U' F' L R' U B2
11.	18.70	L' B2 F2 U R2 D2 U2 F' R' B R2 D B R F D B2 F' D B' D2 L2 D' U2 L
12.	17.63	U B2 U' L D' U' B D U' B' F' R B2 L2 F L' R2 D L' F D2 U2 L D2 U2

WUT?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2010)

chicken9290 said:


> I just got a 9.67 avg of 12. Three pll skips hahaha


 
You posted a 13.48 average video on YouTube two days ago.

I don't think so.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 31, 2010)

number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.04
worst time: 17.58

current avg5: 10.41 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 9.99 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 10.83 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 10.76 (σ = 1.01)

current avg100: 11.29 (σ = 1.34)
best avg100: 11.29 (σ = 1.35)

So many fails, but also so many sub-9s to compensate for them (6 of them, all NL). Total of 19 sub10s in 101 solves, all NL =) The best avg12 is so near the avg100 because the times were like 9, 9, 12, 11, 12, .......8, 9, 13, 12,...9...12, 13 etc

anyway, still nice to have broken my PB after so long


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 31, 2010)

I got a camera for Christmas!
I got an average of 12 personal record!
*joins the world of youtube*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 31, 2010)

Acw - 0.88 - 2.65
Accw - 1.10 - 2.31
Ucw - 0.91 - 1.38
Uccw - 0.90 - 1.34
Rl - 1.19 - 2.90
Rr - 1.09 - 3.36
N - 1.36 - 3.13
N - 1.28 - 4.16
G - 1.21 - 2.44 F' U' F
G - 1.28 - 3.16 Inverse
G - 1.30 - 2.58 R U R'
G - 1.31 - 2.63 Inverse
V - 1.33 - 3.28
Y - 1.30 - 2.66
T - 0.84 - 2.61
Z - 1.08 - 1.80 RU alg
H - 0.91 - 2.41
J - 0.81 - 1.97
L - 1.02 - 2.08
F - 1.36 - 3.28
E - 1.11 - 3.66


----------



## 7942139101129 (Dec 31, 2010)

5x5 Average of 5:

Average: 2:25.04
Standard Deviation: 2.93
Best Time: 2:14.21
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	2:24.00+	Dw' Uw2 L D' Bw Fw2 U Rw D Dw' Uw2 U L2 Uw Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw' U Rw R Dw2 L' B2 D2 Fw' L2 Fw' F Rw2 Bw2 F' Uw Lw Bw' D R' Dw' L Uw2 F L Bw Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 L2 U2 Bw Uw2 Bw Dw' U2 B' Dw' U Fw2 R2

2.	(DNF)	Lw2 Rw2 Bw U2 F R Uw L U2 Bw' L2 U Lw2 Rw2 D Dw' Uw U Fw Dw2 Fw' Lw' Rw B' Bw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 L Dw B' Bw' F' Dw2 Rw2 B Rw2 R Uw2 Lw D Bw Lw U2 Bw2 F Uw R' Fw2 F2 R' Dw' Uw Rw2 Uw Rw Bw Fw2 U Rw

3.	2:21.02	B2 F L' Rw D' Dw' U' L' Lw' R Dw Lw2 D2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' L2 Lw R' B' Bw2 L Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw2 L B' Rw' F' D2 Dw Uw2 U F2 D2 Fw D L R' F' D2 Rw R Uw Fw' L2 Lw2 Dw U2 L' Lw' U' L2 B D2 Dw U'

4.	(2:14.21)	Rw D2 Dw' L Lw Rw2 D' Uw' Rw' R Uw L B' R' Fw L' Lw2 Rw Bw Dw' Uw2 Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 F' Lw B2 U' L2 Uw Bw' Fw Uw L' R D2 Fw' L2 B' L' Lw' R2 B' Bw' F' Dw2 Uw B' Uw2 R' F' Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw D2 Uw Lw2 B'

5.	2:30.11	B2 Bw R2 Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw R' B Uw U L2 B Fw' Uw' Lw U R2 D2 Dw2 Uw L' B2 Bw' Fw F' Lw U' F' Rw Bw' F2 Dw' Uw' R2 B' U' Rw' R' D Uw2 Bw Fw' Uw2 R' D F' Lw2 B' Rw' Bw F Dw2 Rw D' Dw Uw' U B2 L'



YES Sub 2:30


----------



## PoviIas (Dec 31, 2010)

My best recorded single 3x3x3.





I made 15,90 when I was not recording.
Also, I am using DIY Type A. 
Do you think I could get better times by using other cube?
And if so, then what type of cube?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 31, 2010)

Heeheehee, I popped the first solve of 2011 and now I can't find my WO piece xD


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2010)

(12.59), 10.94, 10.92, 12.23, (9.79), 10.77, 9.90, 10.07, 11.64, 10.30, 11.52, 11.37 -> 10.97
Haven't done a proper average for a while, so this was nice.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 31, 2010)

3x3 Average of 100: 14.96
Best Time: 11.36
Worst Time: 19.19
Individual Times:


Spoiler



15.07, 13.99, 13.88, 15.92, 14.92, 15.14, 14.50, 14.48, 16.51, 16.46, 15.41, 12.63, 14.07, 16.14, 12.08, 13.84, 14.44, 14.91, 15.17, 14.58, 11.65, 14.16, 16.16, 14.58, 13.82, 12.92, 15.04, 15.22, 14.75, 15.86, 15.89, 14.89, 13.93, 15.06, 15.70, 16.78, 15.11, 14.81, (19.19), 16.15, 15.04, 13.63, 13.37, 13.97, 15.76, 16.76, 14.89, 15.38, 12.76, 13.93, 14.90, 17.00, 17.52, 15.07, 16.29, 16.64, 15.75, 13.16, 14.95, 16.22, 15.15, 14.92, 15.80, 14.27, 13.56, 16.04, 14.34, 14.94, 15.54, 15.92, 15.54, 15.35, 17.56, 15.41, 13.57, 12.36, 15.35, 13.05, 17.89, 14.23, 12.20, 16.65, 16.67, 14.23, 14.20, 15.37, 15.88, 17.74, 14.83, 14.84, 12.84, 12.50, 17.74, 16.28, 15.89, 13.51, (11.36), 13.79, 15.19, 15.79


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2010)

Solve 8-12 on the Lingyun I just got in the mail, 1-7 on my Guhong

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.02
worst time: 16.01

current avg5: 13.87 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 13.87 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 14.47 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 14.47 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 14.47 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 14.31
PB ao12

13.98, 14.74, 15.99, 14.63, 13.65[lolfast pll], 15.20, 14.86, 16.01, 11.02, 14.98, 13.95, 12.68

Edit-


Spoiler



16.09, 16.96, 20.07, 15.78, 16.67, 19.07, 15.19, 13.73,* (10.37[awwww so close..]), 13.44, 13.43, 12.76, (17.90), 13.51, 16.26, 15.64, 15.05, 15.04, 15.07, 12.56*
Solve 8-12 were pb ao5, bolded was pb ao12
stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 10.37
worst time: 20.07

current avg5: 15.05 (σ = 0.01)
best avg5: 13.21 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 14.28 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 14.28 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 15.23 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 15.23


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 31, 2010)

*New PB*







I'm glad I got a picture... my laptop ran out of batteries a few solves later!


----------



## johnstan (Dec 31, 2010)

Just broke sub 30 average of 12


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 31, 2010)

Brian Kremer said:


> I'm glad I got a picture... my laptop ran out of batteries a few solves later!



Nice, but I think I see a 26.77 LL skip, did you fail the F2L or something?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Nice, but I think I see a 26.77 LL skip, did you fail the F2L or something?


 
Note that the session avg is 36.30


----------



## 7942139101129 (Dec 31, 2010)

WTF 

3x3 OH Average of 5:
Cubes solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 34.90
Individual Times: 


Spoiler



36.63: B U R' B' U2 R F D2 R' L2 F' D2 L' B' U' D' B D U R U' D F B' U' 

33.77: D U R' U2 B' F2 L' F B2 R2 U B R2 L' F2 B U B R2 U D2 L' B2 F U2 

(33.59): B U R' B2 U D2 B2 F' U2 D F' L U' D B D L' D' L' D U2 B F R' L

34.30: F L2 F2 B' L D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R F2 R' L2 F' U' R L B2 L' R' D2 F' R2 F2 

(41.55): L' U' L' R' D F L2 R U2 D2 R F2 B D' L' F B' D2 U2 R2 F U' R L' B


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 31, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Nice, but I think I see a 26.77 LL skip, did you fail the F2L or something?



Yes not a very good solve... I'm just not that consistent yet. 



uberCuber said:


> Note that the session avg is 36.30



Still glad to get a non-lucky pb, though.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 31, 2010)

My best non-lucky time is four seconds faster than my best lucky solve. I've only had one lucky sub-20 and the rest are non-lucky.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 31, 2010)

Pyraminx:

Statistics for 12-31-2010 23:11:30

Average: 7.22
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 4.03
Worst Time: 9.17
Individual Times:
1.	7.43	
2.	8.02	
3.	6.55	
4.	(9.17)
5.	7.07	
6.	6.72	
7.	(4.03)
8.	7.55	
9.	7.53	
10.	7.48	
11.	7.04	
12.	6.83


----------



## Shortey (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice SD Rob!


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmm I just got this with CCT, 25 move scrambles:

Statistics for 12-31-2010 23:39:34

Average: 6.72
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 3.64
Worst Time: 10.20
Individual Times:
1.	5.99	u' r b L' B' R L B L U' R' L' R' L U L' U' B U B L' U B U L
2.	6.47	u l' r L' U L' U R' B L' U R B L B' U' R' B' L' B' L B' U L' R'
3.	(3.64)	l r B U B' L' R' U' B' R' L' B L B' R U' R' B L' U B' L' B R U'
4.	9.16	l' r' b' L R L' B L' B' U' R L' R B L R' U B U' R' U' L R L B
5.	3.89	b' B U R B' L' R' B' R U' L' B U' R' B' L' U' L R L' U R' B R' U
6.	7.76	u' r' b' U' L' U' R B' U L U R' B R B L B' U' L' U' L' B U' L B'
7.	8.05	u r' b L' R B' L' R U L U' L' R B L U' B' L U' R B' L' U B L
8.	6.05	l' r b B R' B' R' L' U' L B' R U' R U R L U' B U' R' U L R U
9.	5.91	r' U' R' U' L B L R' L U' R' L U' R L' B' L' R' B L R B' U L' B'
10.	(10.20)	u r' b B L' B L B' R U' B' U' R' B R B' R' B' U R L U' B U' L
11.	5.61	u' B R L' U' R B L U' R' U' L' R' U' L' R' B U' R B U' B' L' U' R'
12.	8.27	l' r U' L B' U' B' U' B L' U B L U L R L' B' R' B' R U R L' U


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2011)

Timed all my PLLs. Here are the best time for each, along with TPS. I was surprised that I can sub-2 all but the N-perms. Actually I was surprised at how "fast" my N-perms were too, which is kinda sad..

Ua: 1.10--10 TPS
Aa: 1.21--7.44 TPS
T: 1.28--10.94 TPS
Ub: 1.29--8.53 TPS
Ja: 1.29--8.53 TPS
H: 1.31--5.34 TPS
Jb: 1.33--10.53 TPS
Ab: 1.35--6.67 TPS
E: 1.64--9.76 TPS
V: 1.64--8.54 TPS
Gb: 1.68--7.14 TPS
Gd: 1.70--7.06 TPS
Gc: 1.71--7.02 TPS
Z: 1.73--5.20 TPS
Y: 1.74--9.77 TPS
Rb: 1.76--7.95 TPS
Ga: 1.79--6.70 TPS
F: 1.80--8.33 TPS
Ra: 1.85--7.57 TPS
Na: 2.34--7.26 TPS
Nb: 2.41--7.05 TPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 1, 2011)

Since loads of people are timing PLL's:

0.60 U perm

11/0.60 = 18.3 tps. prediction of response: 'lolben'. repeat about 10 times.


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 1, 2011)

lolben
UWR-lolben


----------



## Shortey (Jan 1, 2011)

I woke up my entire family because I laughed. But since a laugh makes you live longer I wanna say this; Thank you lolben.


----------



## Forte (Jan 1, 2011)

Shortey said:


> I woke up my entire family because I laughed. But since a laugh makes you live longer I wanna say this; Thank you lolben.


 
WOKE ME UP TOO


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 1, 2011)

8.49, (13.37), (8.34), 9.36, 9.35, 10.18, 9.81, 12.45, 10.29, 9.55, 9.08, 11.02 = 9.96 last avg 12 of 2010


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2011)

10.38
[18:40] <Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #16090: L' F' U' D' L2 D R' B' R' L2 U' F B' L' D2 R' F L R' U' D F2 U L2 F 
Reconstruction.
5.5tps.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2011)

9.97
[18:58] <Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #16091: D L R' D' F U' L F D R' B' U' R U2 L R' F' L2 F2 U D F' D L2 R' 
Reconstruction.
4.7 tps.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2011)

Triple post because I can.


[19:21] <Nibblr> Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 14.98, 14.58, 12.71, 14.02, (15.8), 10.38, (9.97), 15.44, 13.16, 14.15, 15.44, 12.41 
[19:21] <Nibblr> Tim_Major's Average: 13.72, Best Time: 9.97 Worst Time: 15.80


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 1, 2011)

13.72 is my avg 5 PB. Nice. :tu


----------



## chris w (Jan 1, 2011)

so i was determined to get a sub10 for the first day of the year, had a 10.05, and then 8.35 but got a penalty +2=fail, then 10.03 thought i just wasnt going to happen and then all of a sudden 7.35 pll skip


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 1, 2011)

7.99, 10.21, 9.10, 12.00, 8.29, 9.46, 12.40, 12.11, 8.55, 9.22, 9.45, 10.54, 10.57, 8.28, 12.20, 7.59, 9.74, 9.21, 8.32, 10.80, 11.37, 8.84, 7.19, 10.87, 10.26, 9.39, 9.28, 8.80, 10.44, 8.94, 11.43, 15.74, 9.85, 13.17, 9.21, 10.80, 10.72, 8.97, 9.68, 11.07, 8.59, 12.40, 14.29, 12.59+, 9.22, 12.00, 9.49, 9.29, 10.39, 8.77, 9.36, 10.20, 9.74, 6.67, 9.88, 9.76, 9.53, 11.93, 9.93, 11.39, 8.13, 8.23, 10.96, 11.13, 10.02, 9.31, 8.59, 10.77, 10.30, 9.52, 12.03, 10.24, 9.68, 10.66, 9.86, 10.01, 10.13, 10.70, 9.86, 8.55, 10.67, 15.74, 8.97, 10.27, 11.09+, 10.29, 11.63, 9.29, 9.30, 9.05, 11.81, 9.78, 9.27, 8.89, 8.71, 9.31, 7.19, 12.70, 12.64, 9.67, 8.67, 11.19, 7.17

= 10.09 avg of 103

number of times: 104/104
best time: 6.67
worst time: 15.74

current avg5: 9.84 (σ = 1.04)
best avg5: 8.96 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 9.43 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 10.10 (σ = 1.49)
best avg100: 10.10 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 10.07 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 10.19

Best 3 times were 7.19, 7.19 and 7.17 (all non-lucky).
All sub-8s were NL. I think the only PLL skip was a high 9 somewhere .


----------



## EricReese (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes said:


> 7.99, 10.21, 9.10, 12.00, 8.29, 9.46, 12.40, 12.11, 8.55, 9.22, 9.45, 10.54, 10.57, 8.28, 12.20, 7.59, 9.74, 9.21, 8.32, 10.80, 11.37, 8.84, 7.19, 10.87, 10.26, 9.39, 9.28, 8.80, 10.44, 8.94, 11.43, 15.74, 9.85, 13.17, 9.21, 10.80, 10.72, 8.97, 9.68, 11.07, 8.59, 12.40, 14.29, 12.59+, 9.22, 12.00, 9.49, 9.29, 10.39, 8.77, 9.36, 10.20, 9.74, 6.67, 9.88, 9.76, 9.53, 11.93, 9.93, 11.39, 8.13, 8.23, 10.96, 11.13, 10.02, 9.31, 8.59, 10.77, 10.30, 9.52, 12.03, 10.24, 9.68, 10.66, 9.86, 10.01, 10.13, 10.70, 9.86, 8.55, 10.67, 15.74, 8.97, 10.27, 11.09+, 10.29, 11.63, 9.29, 9.30, 9.05, 11.81, 9.78, 9.27, 8.89, 8.71, 9.31, 7.19, 12.70, 12.64, 9.67, 8.67, 11.19, 7.17
> 
> = 10.09 avg of 103
> 
> ...


 
Um I see a 6.67 in there...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 1, 2011)

3x3







At least I'm improving a bit...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 1, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Um I see a 6.67 in there...


 
Oh lol, forgot about that. Yeah, that one was a PLL skip iirc.


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I made an early new years resolution to not time myself for the entire month of December. After just learning roux I wanted to get really good at just solving, noticing patterns, recognizing shortcuts, and most of all looking ahead and planning my next move. On the last day of November I took a 3x3 average of 12 and got 58.79. Today, after one month of not timing my average of 12 was 39.67. I'd call that a sucess. 
Session Average: 39.67
σ: 4.50
Best Time: 32.52
Worst Time: 47.95
Individual Times:
35.97, 40.13, 40.05, (47.95), 42.70, 41.84, 35.42, 37.63, (32.52), 39.54, 38.21, 45.22

1. * * *35.97 * * * *B2 D' R2 L2 F R B2 R2 D' U2 B' D F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' D R F' L' B2 L2 R'
2. * * *40.13 * * * *U2 R2 F D' F' L' U2 L B D' R L' U' D' B2 D' L2 D2 F' U2 R' D F2 D L'
3. * * *40.05 * * * *U L' R2 U2 L2 U' D2 B L' U F2 B2 R2 F B2 R' F2 U' D R2 F B R2 L' B'
4. * * *(47.95) * * *D' B' D2 L B2 F' R U F D' F' B' U2 D2 R2 L U' L U' F R' F2 D L2 R2
5. * * *42.70 * * * *R2 L2 D U' F R2 F' R' F' D' L R' F U2 F' R2 D' L2 F' D2 B2 L' F B' D
6. * * *41.84 * * * *U R' D F L' D' R' B' R U2 D2 L' F2 L D2 F L2 D2 L' B2 L2 B U2 D2 L
7. * * *35.42 * * * *F B' D F B D R' B' U B L2 U2 F U2 L' F U2 B' L U2 D B D' F2 B2
8. * * *37.63 * * * *R L' B2 L2 D2 B' U2 R' U' F U' B' U' D2 F' L D U2 R2 F R2 L F' U' R
9. * * *(32.52) * * *L R' F2 R' D F2 D U L2 B L U L' U D2 F L F L2 B' L F2 R L2 B'
10. * * *39.54 * * * *L' R U2 B R2 F2 D' F2 B' D2 B' L' U' R U2 R' F2 D R2 U2 L' U2 B2 U L
11. * * *38.21 * * * *R2 U' B2 L2 B U F' B' R2 U' B' D' R2 L' B' L2 R U' F B' L2 R U' R D
12. * * *45.22 * * * *L2 F2 B L' R B' R' F2 D2 B R2 B' L2 U2 L D' L' F2 L' F2 R2 B' U F2 L'


----------



## cuberr (Jan 1, 2011)

So I went a few weeks without cubing and I finally started back up again and began to learn full PLL. My times have been pretty bad so I've been feeling kinda down but today I happened to get my personal best Ao5, 32.01, by a little more than a second. Totally lifted my spirits up.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jan 2, 2011)

Casual pyraminx afternoon

2/01/2011 3:51:33 PM - 8:48:19 PM

Mean: 8.76
Standard deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 4.61
Worst Time: 16.98

Best average of 5: 6.75
223-227 - 6.62 5.96 (9.00) 7.69 (5.78)

Best average of 12: 7.69
131-142 - 6.79 8.83 7.48 8.62 7.20 6.01 7.81 7.86 8.82 (10.13) (5.34) 7.57


Spoiler



1. 11.37 r b' B R' U' R L' U' R' U'
2. 9.02 u l r L' B L' B' U' L B' L' U'
3. 11.48 u' l' r' b' B' L' R B' R' U' R' L'
4. 9.81 u l r' R' U B' R B' R B' L U
5. 7.47 u l' B' L' U' L U R' U'
6. 6.19 l b L' U' L B U' R U R'
7. 8.97 u r' b R L' B' R' B U' B L'
8. 9.81 u r U B U R L B'
9. 6.45 u l' b' L' R' U L' B' U
10. 8.38 u l' b U' R U L' B L
11. 10.77 l' r' b' L B U L' R U' L' U'
12. 11.57 l r' b B' R L' B' U R L B'
13. 9.46 u l' r' b' R' L' U B' R L' R U
14. 10.50 u l r' b U L' B' U' L U R L' U'
15. 8.29 u' r b U R' B U' B U' B U'
16. 8.12 u' r b' B' U L' U R B' U
17. 9.43 u l' B' R U' R L' U R U'
18. 7.49 l' r B U' L' R' L B' L' R'
19. 9.38 u b B' R' B' R' U' R L U'
20. 9.53 u' l' r' b' U' B L' U B L U L
21. 8.52 u b' L B' U' L' U' B L' R
22. 6.64 u b U R U' R L B' R
23. 9.78 u' l r' b L B L' U' L' B' R' U
24. 8.33 u' l' r' U R' U' R L' B' U'
25. 10.85 u l' r' U R' B R' B' R L' U'
26. 7.19 l' r b' U R U R U B U'
27. 6.65 l' r' U' B' R' B' R B' R
28. 9.57 u b R' L' R B L R' L U'
29. 9.43 r b R' B' U R' B U' L U'
30. 9.55 u' r' B' L' B U B L' R L' U'
31. 9.42 u' l' b U B L' R' U' L U B'
32. 7.95 b R' B' L B R' L' U R'
33. 6.94 l r' b R' U B R U B' L
34. 8.76 u l r b' U' R U' B L B R'
35. 6.52 u U' R L R L R L R U'
36. 10.63 l r' b B' R B L U R' U' B'
37. 6.24 B' L B' R L U' B R
38. 5.28 u l B L B' U L B' L'
39. 7.67 u l' r b B U' B U' B U L'
40. 10.14 u l' b R' B' U' L U' R'
41. 8.19 l' L R B R' B R' U
42. 12.25 l' r b' R' U' B U L B' U
43. 8.19 u l' r U R B' U' B' R' B' L'
44. 8.07 u r b B' L' B' L' U' L' B' U
45. 6.46 b' L U B' R B L
46. 9.76 u l r' b' U' L' B L R L B' U'
47. 7.81 l r' b' B' R U' B' R' U' L R'
48. 10.72 u l r' b U' R' B' U' B' U' R' B
49. 9.48 u' l b U' L B L' B R U'
50. 8.63 l' r b L R L B' U L' B U'
51. 7.42 U' B U' R' L B L' R'
52. 14.65 u' l' r' b' U' B R U R' U' L' R U
53. 13.94 r' b R B' R B' L' B U L'
54. 7.97 u' l r L' U B R' U R' B L' U'
55. 11.09 l r' U' L B' U' R U R B' U
56. 7.06 b' L U B' U' R U' B L U'
57. 8.55 u l r R' L' R' U' L' U' R' L'
58. 9.47 l r' L U R' L' R U L' B
59. 10.28 u l' B' R L U B R L R'
60. 6.59 r' B L' B R' U B' U
61. 7.80 u' l r b' B' L B U L U R U
62. 9.62 l r' b' B R U' R' L' U' L B L
63. 11.20 u l r' U' B' L U' R B' U R'
64. 10.82 u r' R B L R B' U R' B
65. 7.51 r' b R' U' B U L
66. 10.09 u' l b B' U' R' B U' B L'
67. 8.69 u l r L' U' L' B L' B U L
68. 8.21 u l r' b L' B' L R L B' L U
69. 7.23 u' l B' R' U R' B' R' U
70. 9.08 u l r b' B L' R' B' U R' L
71. 7.61 u' r' b L' R B' L R' L U'
72. 9.53 u' l r' b' B R U L U' B' R U
73. 7.64 u' l r' U' R' B' U' R' U R U
74. 7.78 r b L U R L' R' U' L U'
75. 9.32 l L U' B' L R L' U
76. 8.38 u l' B' R L R U B L U'
77. 6.66 l r' L' R' U R B R U'
78. 6.62 l' r L' R B R' U' L R B'
79. 9.00 u' l' b L' B' U' R' B R B L'
80. 10.80 u' l b' R U L B' R' L' B' R
81. 7.61 u' r L B R' U B U' R'
82. 9.70 u l r' U B U R B' U R' B L'
83. 9.79 l' r' B L' U L' R' U' R' L
84. 10.05 u l r' b R L' U L' B R U' R'
85. 7.37 u l r' L B' U' B L' B U R'
86. 7.87 l' r L' B R' B R B R' U'
87. 7.90 u r' B' U' R' B L B U L'
88. 9.79 u' l r' b L U' R L' B' R L U
89. 9.47 l' r' b' L' U B' U B L R' U'
90. 7.64 u l' r b' U R' L' R L' U L U'
91. 11.12 u' r b L R' U' B' U' L' R L' U'
92. 11.75 u' l' r' b' U' R' U' B' L U' B' R U'
93. 10.63 r' b' L U' R' L' R L' B U' L
94. 8.59 u' R' B U L B' R' U L U'
95. 10.09 u' r' U' B' L R U' B'
96. 9.08 r b' L' R' U R' B' U
97. 6.18 r' b' R L B L B L'
98. 8.11 u l' r' b' B' U L' B' R B' R L' U
99. 8.05 l r b L' B' U' L B U L'
100. 7.71 l' r' b R L R' U' B L' B R L
101. 10.42 u' L' R B' U L' U' R L'
102. 5.54 u l U' B' R' B' L' R L' U
103. 7.85 u' r b U' L R' L U L R' B'
104. 9.91 u' l b L U R' B' R L R U'
105. 6.45 u b L' R U' L' U L' R
106. 8.92 l' r b' B R L R U B L' U
107. 7.16 u l' r b' U' B' L' B L B' U'
108. 10.48 u l' r' B' U R B' U' L' U' R
109. 7.87 u' l' r' L B U' L U B U'
110. 7.38 u l r b' U' R B' R U' R
111. 7.70 u l' b' L' B' U' L U R' U
112. 7.35 l' U B L' U L' B' U'
113. 11.17 u' l' r U' L' B U L R' U' L U'
114. 8.81 u l r b' R' U' B' U' B' R B L
115. 7.00 u r' L' B' U R B' L' U' B
116. 8.48 u r' b' R' U' B' L R' U R'
117. 6.90 l r' b L R U L U' L B' L
118. 10.67 u B L' B U' L' U' B L' U'
119. 8.46 u l b' U L B' R U' L' U
120. 10.46 u l' r' b' L R U R' B R' U'
121. 8.92 u l' r b U B' L R B L' R'
122. 9.23 u l U' L' U B' L B R L U'
123. 12.43 r b' L' U R L' B' R U'
124. 7.30 l' b' U R' U R L R' L' R'
125. 7.22 u' l b' R' B L B R' U' R' U'
126. 6.96 r B U' B' R B U' L U
127. 9.42 u l' b R L B' R' U R' L' B U'
128. 11.47 u' l r b' U' R B' R B U' R' U' L
129. 8.16 u l' r b U' R' L' R U L'
130. 8.52 u' l' r b R' L' U' B R' U
131. 6.79 r L B R' B' R U B L U
132. 8.83 u r b U' R' L B' U B R' B
133. 7.48 u' l L' B R' B L U R U
134. 8.62 l r' L' B U' L' R B U' L
135. 7.20 u l r' U' L' U R U L
136. 6.01 l b' R' U' B U' L' B' L
137. 7.81 l' r b L B' U B' L' R U' R
138. 7.86 u l r' B R' L' U' B' U L U
139. 8.82 u' r' B' U' B' U' B L' B' R U
140. 10.13 u' r b' L' U' R L' R U' L' R U
141. 5.34 u' l R' U L U' L'
142. 7.57 u' l' r' b U' R' B' R U L B' L'
143. 8.21 u' l b B' L B' L' R U B'
144. 8.59 l' r b B L' U' R' B U' L
145. 9.67 u r' b' R L' R U' B' R U B R
146. 8.17 l' b L' U L' R L' B' L U'
147. 8.82 u' l r b L U' L R' B L' U'
148. 8.24 l r b U B R' L' B R' U R'
149. 8.18 u l r' B L' R U R' U B L' U'
150. 9.65 u l r U' B L' B' R L B L' U'
151. 10.34 u' l r b L' R B L' B L' U' R
152. 9.86 u' l b' R' B R' U L' B' R B'
153. 8.92 l' r b B' L R B' L B U' R
154. 8.92 r b B U R' U B' U L'
155. 9.97 u' l U' R B L' B' L' R B
156. 6.63 u l b L U R U' R L B' L
157. 9.48 u' r b R' B R' U B' L B' U
158. 8.52 u' l r b L' U' L B' U B' R' U'
159. 7.73 u l r' b B U' R' L' B L' U' L U'
160. 9.92 l' r' b' R' U' L B L' R L' R
161. 7.41 l r L' R' L R' B R' L' B
162. 5.84 l' b' B' L U' R B L U R'
163. 7.71 u' l r b L U R' L R' L R L
164. 8.17 u r' b R' U' L R' L U R B' U'
165. 6.69 l r B' U L B L' B' R'
166. 8.66 u' l' r b R L B R' U R' B' L'
167. 12.31 u l' r' b U' R' B' U B' R L U
168. 9.78 r' R U L R B'
169. 9.47 u' r' R' U R' B' R' U' R L U'
170. 11.33 u r L' R U' R L U' L' B
171. 9.72 u' b' L' R' B R U' B U
172. 10.14 u l r' b' R' B' U B U' L B L'
173. 8.38 u l' r B' L' U' R L U R'
174. 10.04 u l b' B' R' U' L R U' B' L U'
175. 7.81 u' r b L B' L R' L U R'
176. 8.08 u r b U B U' R' B U R' B'
177. 7.23 b R B L B R' U' B L
178. 10.90 u l' r b' B R' U L' B L' B U
179. 7.61 l b L U' R' U B L' B L
180. 8.52 l r' U' R L R' L U' R' L
181. 11.33 u l r' b' U' L' B' U L' B U' L
182. 10.27 l r b L U R' L R L B' L U'
183. 11.86 u' r' b B' U' R L' B' L U L' U
184. 9.84 u b U' L B L' U' B L U'
185. 9.65 r' b' R U B L B R U
186. 7.83 l r L' B' L B' R' B U'
187. 9.01 l r B' R' U' B R L B L'
188. 5.85 r' B R' L U R U' L
189. 6.83 u' l r' b' R' U R U' B L
190. 9.52 u' r b R L' B U' B U' L' R'
191. 7.90 u' l r' b B' U B R U' L' R U
192. 7.76 l r' b' B R' B' L' U' R' U' L
193. 7.43 u l' r B' U' B' R L' U R' U'
194. 9.63 u' l r' b' U L B' R U L B U'
195. 8.45 u r' b' U' L B' R B' U
196. 9.65 u' r' b' U' L' U R L R' B L U'
197. 5.83 u r L' B' R B' R' B' R'
198. 7.62 u l' r B L U' R B' R' B' R' U'
199. 8.99 u' l b' U' R' L R' U' L' U L U'
200. 4.61 l r B' L' U L B L U B' U
201. 7.17 u' l' r' b' B' L' U B U L' R L' U'
202. 9.82 u' l' r' b' U' L' R U' R B' L U
203. 7.71 l b' B R L' U' R' B L U'
204. 7.02 u b R' B' U' L B' R' L U
205. 12.07 u' l' r b' R U' L R' U L R L
206. 6.32 u' l' r R L U' R L' R L' B' U'
207. 12.68 u l r b U' R' L B' U B' U
208. 10.20 u l r' b' B R' B L R L' R' L'
209. 7.35 l' r' b B' L' U R L' U B' U'
210. 6.61 u' r R' B' U B' U' R' L'
211. 8.55 u' l b' B' U L' U L B' L U'
212. 8.21 u l' b L U R' B' R' U' L
213. 8.44 u' r' b B' U B R' L' B' L
214. 11.34 l r' b L' U' B' L' U' B L U'
215. 8.39 l' r' b' L U L B R' U' L R'
216. 9.45 l r b R' L' B R L B'
217. 16.98 u l b B' R' L' R' B' L' R U'
218. 10.88 u' l r' b' B R' B L B' U L U
219. 8.88 u l' b L' B' L U' R' B U R
220. 11.21 u l' r' b U' B L' R U' B R
221. 8.30 l' b' R B R U' B R U' R' U'
222. 7.40 L' R B U R' L U' L'
223. 6.62 r' R' L' U L' R L' U' R' U
224. 5.96 l' b' R' L' R U L R' L R U'
225. 9.00 u' r L' R L' R B' L' R' L U
226. 7.69 u l' b' B' R B R' B' U' B L'
227. 5.78 r b R' B U R' L R B L'
228. 11.08 u l' r' b R' U' R L R U L' B L'
229. 10.05 r b' L' B' L U' B' L U R'
230. 9.22 u l r U' L R B' U' L B U
231. 9.44 u' l' b R' U' R U' R' U' B' U'
232. 10.43 u l' r b U' L' B R B R B' U'
233. 9.25 u r' b' R U' L R' U' R U
234. 8.74 l' r' B U B' R U B' R U
235. 8.36 u' l b U R' U L U L R' U'
236. 8.40 l r' L U' R' U' B L U
237. 8.42 u l r b B' L' B' L' B U R' B'
238. 7.12 l r U L B' R' B' L' B' R
239. 7.97 u' r b' L' U' B' U L' B U L'
240. 7.16 u' b' B' L B L U' B L U
241. 10.04 u' l r b U R U' B' L R U R
242. 8.52 u' r' R B U R B' R' L U
243. 9.81 u r B R' B L' R' B R' B L'
244. 9.05 u' l r' b' B R' B L B R' L' U'
245. 8.94 u r' b R' L B' L' U R B
246. 9.39 u l' b L U L R B' L' R L' U'
247. 9.46 u r' U' B U' L B U
248. 9.17 u l' r B R L' U' B R U' L' U'
249. 7.55 l' b R' U' L' U' L' U' R
250. 9.56 b R' B L R' L U


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 2, 2011)

250 pyraminx solves is a "casual afternoon"? Geez... lol

I can now successfully solve 6 edges BLD.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> 250 pyraminx solves is a "casual afternoon"? Geez... lol
> 
> I can now successfully solve 6 edges BLD.


 
Haha well its definitely not a normal afternoon but it wasn't hard out 'MUST DO PYRA'. Just casual keeping the boredom away.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tried an avg100 without looking at the stats. Thought I was doing really bad with a counting 20 and would be happy with just a high 10 avg12. Turns out:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.55
worst time: 26.89

current avg5: 11.06 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 10.38 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 10.98 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 10.48 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 11.30 (σ = 1.44)
best avg100: 11.30 (σ = 1.44)

PB avg100 is 11.29. This had a counting 20. FML


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 2, 2011)

With a counting 10 instead you still would have only tied it.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 2, 2011)

10.34 single  (not PB)
Full step, but very lucky.
Cross on U
U' R' U' B' R D' B U2 R U' R D B' U2 R B2 F' U2 B D' L' U' F2 D F 


Spoiler



Cross: y R U' y' R' U'
F2L#1: x2 U' R' U R
F2L#2: U2 R U R' U2 y2 R' U'
F2L#3: R2 U' R'
F2L#4: d2 R U R'
OLL: y' x R' U' L U R U' L' U
PLL: x' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
43 moves / 10.34 seconds = 4.16 tps


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> With a counting 10 instead you still would have only tied it.


 
Nope. I deleted the 20s solve from the session and got an 11.22 avg100. But yea I see where you get your calculation from, I'm lazy to figure out why it's 11.22 either. Btw the next highest counting solve was a 14 i think

edit: ah, 10/100 = 0.1, not 0.01 =p So it would've been 11.20 avg100, but I did a high-ish 11 as the 101st solve, hence the 0.08 difference


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

10.04 3x3 single!!! Fast F2L and a PLL skip. Scramble:: L D2 B D L' U' D L U2 F2 B R2 L' U B' D' B2 U' B' R' L2 B' D2 B F2 

So close to sub 10...


----------



## Forte (Jan 2, 2011)

OH

Average of 5: 18.19
1. (16.02) D L2 D' L F2 R B F R F2 U' F B2 U' F2 B L' B' L U' F' D R B L 
2. 17.20 U' B L' F2 U2 B F' D B U2 L R D' B F U2 R U D2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 
3. 18.44 F' U2 R' F R2 F' D2 U B' U' B' R L2 D2 B2 D' F L' D L2 D' L' U R2 D 
4. (19.25) L U B2 L' B2 L D2 R L' F D R' B' L R2 F U2 F B U' R2 F2 R2 D F2 
5. 18.94 R' U R2 F R D' B2 R' L' U D' F' B2 R2 F' D L2 R' U' R2 D2 L' B' D2 R' 

Average of 12: 18.77
1. (16.02) D L2 D' L F2 R B F R F2 U' F B2 U' F2 B L' B' L U' F' D R B L 
2. 17.20 U' B L' F2 U2 B F' D B U2 L R D' B F U2 R U D2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 
3. 18.44 F' U2 R' F R2 F' D2 U B' U' B' R L2 D2 B2 D' F L' D L2 D' L' U R2 D 
4. 19.25 L U B2 L' B2 L D2 R L' F D R' B' L R2 F U2 F B U' R2 F2 R2 D F2 
5. 18.94 R' U R2 F R D' B2 R' L' U D' F' B2 R2 F' D L2 R' U' R2 D2 L' B' D2 R' 
6. 17.22 F' D' F' L' D L U2 L F2 B' R' L2 B U2 L' B F' U D2 R2 F U2 L R B 
7. 21.67 R2 U' B R' B2 R F B' U R' D B D' L U2 R L2 U F D' F D2 U' B D 
8. 17.25 D2 B D L' F D F B2 D R2 F' U2 B' F R' D' F' R F D2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 
9. 19.74 L2 B' U D2 B2 D B F2 R' U' L R B F' D B' R2 U' L' R' U' B2 L' D2 U2 
10. (23.40) U2 B' R D' U B2 F2 D2 B2 L R F' D' B R' F B2 D' R L D' L2 D' L' U2 
11. 21.57 F' L U2 L2 U F R' U2 B' U2 F2 B L2 B' R D L R2 U L2 B' U' L B U2 
12. 16.48 U' D2 F L' U' F2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 D' B' R2 D B2 U' F2 L' D L2 B' F' L D2 

go me


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 2, 2011)

9.85 assembling this, but mine is only the size of er... a 2x2 cubie.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 2, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Nope. I deleted the 20s solve from the session and got an 11.22 avg100. But yea I see where you get your calculation from, I'm lazy to figure out why it's 11.22 either. Btw the next highest counting solve was a 14 i think
> 
> edit: ah, 10/100 = 0.1, not 0.01 =p So it would've been 11.20 avg100, but I did a high-ish 11 as the 101st solve, hence the 0.08 difference


 
Haha whoops. I shouldn't do maths when I've just woken up.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2011)

Last night did 10 Pyra solves on irc, Nibblr died 
So I went to continue it today, but Nibblr had lost the last 2 times (really weird as Nibblr definitely accepted them at the time)
Long story short, got logs, then continued average. Unfortunately can't really post scrambles because it would take too long, they were easy though 


4.97, 5.85, 6.44, 7.05, 8.27, 5.91, 4.01, 4.93, 5.55, 2.28, 4.59, 2.53
4.01 a5, 5.18 a12. Counting 2, but counting 7


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a new PB of 16.81 with a PLL skip. Beats my NL PB by over 5 seconds!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 3, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 19/19
best time: 6.54
worst time: 10.51

current avg5: 8.82 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 8.73 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 8.83 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 8.83 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 9.13 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 9.07


8.10, 9.90, 9.57[mistake too], 9.79, 10.42, 9.68, 9.49, 9.19, 10.51, 9.43, 6.55, 8.52, 8.82, 8.87, 10.43, 6.54, 9.82, 9.17, 7.48

Many easy scrambles.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Not entirely sure if this is an "accomplishment" But...

I got my megaminx two days ago, I've done maybe 10 solves, I just did my first timed solve on it: 7:36.84


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 3, 2011)

I just did my first 7x7x7 solve. 

I had no help (online tutorials) and my only previous experience with "big" cubes was the 4x4x4.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> Not entirely sure if this is an "accomplishment" But...
> 
> I got my megaminx two days ago, I've done maybe 10 solves, I just did my first timed solve on it: 7:36.84


 
I decided to do a second solve: 6:37.63!


----------



## EricReese (Jan 3, 2011)

I did 500 solves, 250 were blue, 50 yellow, 100 orange, 100 red and 100 green.

Then I accidently unhooked my laptop power chord, and my computer turned off. My Ao100s were all like 30.20. So I'm getting there with CN. My yellow cross is faster then my other ones.

white - 23 seconds
yellow 25-6 ish
everything else - 30


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

Not bad. The first few days of CN you drop time like a rock after the initial time sky rocket. Getting all your crosses will 23 will take some time though.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea true. I notice when I start out im like 40 seconds, then i dropped really fast down to like 33, then around 31 ish or something. And at that stage on good scrambles I was getting 22-25'ish times on them and I was pleased. I'm noticing improvements


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea same here. I'm to the point where I've set all new PBs as CN. The single was yellow cross. Next time I do a serious session I'm going to count how many of each cross I do. I feel like I'm still using white cross more than the others so I want to make sure I'm not doing some weird almost CN hybrid thing.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

Did another avg100 without looking at stats. Finally PB 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.22
worst time: 14.74

current avg5: 11.50 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 9.50 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 11.15 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 10.63 (σ = 1.61)

current avg100: 11.21 (σ = 1.50)
*best avg100: 11.21 *(σ = 1.50)

session avg: 11.21 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 11.20

The fail part is how many counting 14s this had, despite the worst time being only a 14. But I had loads of sub10s to make up for it, and also two 7s (PLL skips). Also the best avg5 was the first time I have 5 sub-10s in a row  Also best avg12 was 10.63 with 2 counting 13s :fp



Spoiler



11.57, 10.08, 10.33, 9.74, 11.24, 11.29, 11.50, 11.73, 11.52, 10.38, 10.53, 9.95, 10.34, 13.82, 11.69, 10.22, 10.91, 13.11, 10.71, 11.88, 9.47, 9.74, 13.34, 12.72+, 11.37, 12.07, 11.05, 12.12, 10.50, 12.86, 11.30, 8.99, 14.36, 9.50, 10.17, 14.74, 10.94, 10.92, 9.54, 9.80, 10.61, 12.03, 10.81, 11.74, 14.24, 10.09, 10.97, 13.57, 12.87, 9.97, 13.21, 12.24, *7.22, 9.91, 9.62, 8.97, 9.95*, 10.45, 10.80, 13.77, 13.56, 14.46, 9.09, 10.19, 11.89, 7.42, 10.25, 10.94, 9.14, 14.43, 12.20, 13.85, 10.92, 12.14, 10.19, 10.44, 8.52, 11.35, 10.78, 10.91, 9.08, 10.34, 13.57, 14.24, 14.10, 10.43, 11.51, 10.20, 9.97, 9.27, 12.19, 12.42, 11.24, 11.66, 10.59, 11.69, 12.08, 11.99, 9.19, 10.82


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

U(ccw) 0.94
J 0.94
A(ccw)	1.02
U(cw)	1.03
L 1.03
T 1.08
H 1.09
A(cw)	1.09
E 1.13
Y 1.50
R(b) 1.53
N(a) 1.53
R(a) 1.55
G(b) 1.56
G(d) 1.58
Z 1.59
V 1.66
G(a) 1.71
G(c) 1.84
F 1.84
N(b) 1.91
Total: 29.15
PLL time attack PB: 45.xx 
Finally got that N perm sub-2 thanks to Amos  It will become much quicker one I've practised it more as well.
Funny how my top 9 are 1.13 and the rest are sup 1.5


----------



## joey (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of you PLLs are faster than mine


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

joey said:


> Most of you PLLs are faster than mine


Most of you solves are faster than mine


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 4, 2011)

PB Average of 12: 13.63 
1. (12.39) U D' B' L2 F2 U2 L R' U' D R B' L' B F' U' R F2 L U' D' R' F B2 U
2. 12.81 D' F' D2 U2 R D' L' F L F R B2 F2 L U' R F2 R2 F' R U B' U' D' R
3. 13.99 L B2 R U L' R F2 D F L2 R' F' D L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U L' B' L U2 D2 F
4. 14.17 L2 F' U L' B L B' F' R' F2 D2 F' B D2 L' B U B' R2 B D' B2 L F R
5. 13.83 B2 F2 U' F' R D R D R L F B L' F' D' L' R2 U D' R2 B F2 U2 F B2
6. 12.83 U' B D2 L U2 B L' F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R B' D F' R B R' U' D R' L' D' L'
7. 13.12 L D' B' R D2 F2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 F' L D2 L' D2 U B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' R D2
8. 14.11 L' B' F D B2 D' R2 F' B2 L R2 U' R F D L U2 F' U L R B2 D U' R2
9. (14.26) L B' F2 D2 R' D L2 R U D2 B' D2 R' D L F' U' D L2 U2 B' L2 D R' F2
10. 14.19 U2 L R U' R' D R2 D' B D L F' U2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 U L2 R2 U' D R'
11. 13.45 D2 L' U R' D2 R2 L' U2 B L B D F2 B R' L2 F' B' R D2 L2 F2 U L U'
12. 13.86 U2 B' D' U L' U' L' F' R2 D B2 D2 B' U' F2 B' R' L' B F2 R' F' D B R2 

This came out of nowhere...


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

PB Ao5 and Ao12 in here, I'm sure it would be Ao100 if I could continue but it's late and I have school. Damn. But I did set new Ao5 and Ao12 PBs two days in a row, good sign. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully sub-20 before the end of January. It'd be a nice birthday gift to myself.

number of times: 35/35
best time: 17.91
worst time: 29.38

current avg5: 22.97 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 20.34 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 23.79 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 22.25 (σ = 2.04)

session avg: 23.33 (σ = 2.12)
session mean: 23.35





Spoiler



25.99, 22.95, 20.36, 23.18, 22.16, 24.88, 25.29, 29.38, 23.39, 22.40, 17.91, 21.51, 25.11, 24.00, 27.71, 23.99, 24.98, 22.45, 19.43, 20.79, 20.43, 19.80, 21.46, 25.61, 22.83, 22.30, 24.94, 28.19, 22.36, 26.06, 21.44, 23.72, 22.50, 22.70, 24.86


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> PB Ao5 and Ao12 in here, I'm sure it would be Ao100 if I could continue but it's late and I have school. Damn. But I did set new Ao5 and Ao12 PBs two days in a row, good sign. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully sub-20 before the end of January. It'd be a nice birthday gift to myself.
> 
> number of times: 35/35
> best time: 17.91
> ...


 
Dam now your ao12 is faster then mine. Though granted I have not been practicing white in the last like 3 and a half weeks


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm thinking you and I race to sub-20.

Also it shouldn't really matter that you haven't practice white. Don't avoid it if the solve is really easy and since you're looking for F2L patterns now and not stickers their shouldn't be that big an increase in white cross times.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

I have yet to do a CN ao100. I am just basically alternating between the colors. Although once I finish this Ao100 I am gonna do CN ao100 I think.

Ur gonna like these times I'm getting. I dropped like 2 seconds on avg on yellow, (3 now, 24.09 pb yellow) and on blue I got like 26.09 avg,


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

As you do it note down which colors you solve on. The above average seemed pretty even but still a little white heavy. Maybe I'm just paranoid and noticing it more because I'm used to white and attempt to shy away from it. Who knows. I was solving so well I didn't really care.


So how bout that race?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

Your on.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh man this is going to be intense lol I might learn some OLLs

Ao12? Ao50? What do you want to call sub-20?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

Ao50 sub 20. I was gonna have to 3 ao12's consitent sub 20 but whatever.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

Alright sounds like a race. Finally some decent motivation to practice lol the race threads are nice but 1 on 1 is totally different.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 4, 2011)

My first three timed megaminx solves:
7:36.84
6:37.63
5:43.87

My times are dropping like a rock. >.<


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

No fair you have a head start  you are already CN. Oh well looks like I'll have to catch up. Assuming you get avg scrambles, what do you really average.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

I usually average about 24.5-ish but that seems to be dropping lately. I'm also not full CN, atleast I don't feel it, I'm just farther than you in the transition. You also know OLLs and I'm still using 2-look which gives you an advantage in LL. We'll see how this develops.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

I only know like 21 olls. Basically its the Dot cases, then random easy ones like fruruf, chameleon (and for some reason i call it chameleon. Set it up by doing the first set of moves for y perm. I'm sure you have seen that. Yea thats the one I'm talking about. On second thought I think its named the T OLL, Y OLL, H OLL, just random easy ones like that..

I use 2look OLL as well. My last layer isnt really all that great.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 4, 2011)

3x3 single PB: 10.50 on video! 
Full step LL, but F2L was sooooo easy.

Scramble: D' F' L2 B' F' L R' F L2 R D B' D F R2 U2 F R2 B' F L D F L' U2 

Reconstruction (starting yellow up, red front):
D U2 L2 F' L' (5/5)
y' U' R' F R (4/9)
y' F R U' R' (4/13)
y' D U R U' R' D' (6/19)
y' R U' R' (3/21)
OLL: U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' (9/30)
PLL: y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14/44)
44 / 10.50 = 4.19 tps


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah okay well then you seem a bit behind the 8 ball but you averaged faster than me when I went CN so who knows you may improve quicker than I did.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Ah okay well then you seem a bit behind the 8 ball but you averaged faster than me when I went CN so who knows you may improve quicker than I did.


 
A bit behind the 8 ball? Also, we should take this into PM. We are spammin up the thread.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

number of times: 201/201
best time: 19.50
worst time: 36.52

current avg5: 28.72 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 23.28 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: 28.04 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 24.09 (σ = 1.98)

current avg100: 28.01 (σ = 3.07)
best avg100: 26.95 (σ = 3.23)

session avg: 27.52 (σ = 3.24)
session mean: 27.53


Spoiler



Session average: 27.52
1. 28.70 F2 R F R' F' R U' B2 D F D U R' D2 L' R' B D B' F' U2 F' U B L
2. 30.92 B2 D2 U R2 L F R U2 B' R B' L D2 U' F U R F' B2 L2 D R U L2 U'
3. 27.80 F' D L R2 U F2 U2 F B' U L B' D2 F L2 U D B F D' L' U' L' U' F2
4. 27.13 L F R2 U2 D' R' L' U2 B2 D2 R U' R' D' L U R L' F2 R' F2 L B L U
5. 26.19 R2 F' D B U D' F2 D2 B' R2 B' L' U' R' L' D B U2 L2 F L' B2 F' D2 L
6. 30.34 U2 L' F R2 B U' F2 D' U R2 L F' B R2 D' U2 R' L2 B' F' R2 U' D R' U2
7. 27.31 L' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 F U L F B' U L R2 D' F U F' R' B2 F L2 U2 L2
8. 23.58 D2 F L2 U' F' U D F' R2 F R2 D F D U R' B' D F U F' U B L2 R2
9. 23.42 F2 B2 D2 L R B2 L2 U' B' D' F' L' U' L R2 D2 B' U F2 B' R2 L U D2 R
10. 22.17 D U' B2 D' B' F L2 D B' F2 R B2 L2 D L2 D L2 F B2 R D L2 F U' B2
11. 25.53 L B L D' B L2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' L B2 U' B L F' L2 U2 R F' D F2 L2 B2
12. 26.17 F' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L' F2 R2 B U' R2 U D B2 R' U' R2 U' F2 B' L B2 D U'
13. 27.92 U2 B' R F2 D' R2 F' R D' L2 B' U2 R2 D B F2 L2 F U' R B2 D B' L F'
14. 32.12 U' R' F R' F' R2 F' B' D F2 B R2 B2 R F' R U D R' U L F' L2 R2 F2
15. 31.90 B2 L U' L F U' D2 F2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' R2 L2 F U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' F'
16. 27.00 U' B' R' B2 R B2 R F' R2 F' D2 R D' B L2 U2 B' F2 D F' L' D' L' B2 L2
17. 25.71 R D' L B2 L B' F2 L2 U D2 F' D B L B2 R' B2 R' D B' U D R D' B
18. 28.80 D2 L' F B R B L U2 D' L' U F' D' L' F2 D2 U B' D' U' L2 D R B U'
19. 21.15 U2 L F' B' D' L' R' F U' D F' U' B' F2 U2 D' F B U' B2 R F L' B L
20. 29.98 L F' L' D' R2 F' R' F2 B D' R' D' F2 L U B2 F' D2 R B' F2 D' F L R
21. 31.56 U2 F L2 F2 U F2 U2 B U' R2 F U F2 D' F D' L U' L2 B2 D' B' D2 U R2
22. 22.34 F R2 D R L2 D' F' U2 F L B' U B' D2 L' D L D' F' L U R F' L B'
23. 26.07 B F' U L' R2 D R2 D L F L' B2 U' F' B2 R2 D2 B' F D R2 F D R' U
24. 26.93 L2 U2 L U R F D2 B2 F2 U' D' R2 U2 R' B2 L2 U' L' R' D' B2 F' U' F B2
25. 33.89 D R2 F' R' L' D U2 L' R' D2 B' U' F2 R U2 R2 D2 B U2 R' U2 D' B2 L2 D2
26. 28.46 L F2 D' F' L' U2 B R' U' R' B2 U' L' R' F2 B L R B' L2 U F' R L2 D
27. 25.51 B U D L F U' R U2 R L2 D2 F2 R F2 R B D2 R2 L2 B D2 L F L F2
28. 26.75 R2 U2 D' R' F2 D U2 L2 F R B' R2 L' B L' R' D2 B D L2 D U' B' L B2
29. (19.50) F' R' F' B' L D L' B F2 U2 D' L D' R2 L B' F2 R2 U' L R F' U F U'
30. 26.07 B L U F2 B' L' F D F' D' L D B U' B U2 F B2 U2 F' B L' B2 F2 U2
31. 25.07 B' F2 U R' D2 F2 B U2 L' U2 B' U' R2 F' D2 B2 L R2 B' D F' R2 L2 B2 U2
32. 24.07 D L2 U' L2 U F D' F' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R U' D2 F L' D' L B F2 R F
33. 27.50 B' U' D2 F' L B2 D2 F' L2 D R F' R' F2 R2 U' B2 L R U' R' U L2 R D'
34. 29.69 F' L2 B' R2 B2 D' R' L D U' L2 R2 F R' L D2 L B' D R L F D' F' U'
35. 28.62 D' B2 L2 R' B2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 F L' D2 L2 F' B2 R' U F' U2 B2 U' B R B'
36. 27.70 R2 F' B2 U L' B D2 F2 U B2 R2 U F B D U' B2 D F2 B2 U2 L B F2 R2
37. 24.35 L2 R2 F' R' D2 F2 D U L' U B2 F U L2 R' F D' F B U' D F' B R2 F'
38. 26.00 B' L2 R B2 R2 B U2 D F' R' B2 U2 D2 F2 B R' B' D' F2 U2 R U2 B' F2 R2
39. 27.73 D' F D2 U' R' F R2 U' R' L' B' D' R' F2 U R' B2 F2 U2 F' R D B D' B
40. 31.86 B' D' F' R B2 R U' B F2 L D F' D2 F2 B' U2 R' L2 U D B' L2 R F2 D2
41. 31.81 F2 L' R' U' B2 U' D2 R U B2 R2 U2 R' F' B' L' D' L2 U' B2 U D' F' U R2
42. 24.70 U D2 F2 L' R2 F' L' F U2 L' R2 F2 D' F B U' L B D2 U' B L2 R B2 F
43. 24.90 R2 F2 D B2 F D B R B U L' D' L2 U2 B L' B2 R2 F' U2 R L B2 U' F'
44. 28.49 L2 B U' F' L' F' U L' R D' F2 B' U' R F2 R L2 B' R2 U D L B' R D
45. 21.83 R2 B2 U R2 U D2 R' L F L D' R U2 D2 L2 B L D B2 D2 R' U' R' B2 L'
46. 27.97 L F2 U2 D' R' F' R2 B L U D2 L R' B2 D' R' D L2 U2 D L' U2 B U B2
47. 25.18 D2 U2 B2 D2 U B R' U' F2 D' F2 B U2 L2 F L2 B' L B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2
48. 20.69 U' B U2 R2 B D2 B2 R U2 L2 R B' L' R' F2 B U' F2 R F2 R' U F2 L' B2
49. 22.82 U2 F' R B' F' L2 D' B F2 D' L U2 B2 R' U' L B' F2 L R' B' D2 R' B2 D
50. 29.05 R B R' L' U F L' D2 B2 R' F R B L2 D F' D2 R D' F D' U2 L2 B L2
51. 25.59 B2 F U2 B' L B D R2 D' R2 U D R B F U' D F' L F2 D2 F U2 B R
52. 23.52 B2 R2 L' F' D2 L B' D R2 L F2 R2 U B2 R' F L B2 F2 D L' R' B' L2 B'
53. 23.38 U B' D' L D2 F D2 B2 U' B D2 R L' D F2 D R2 B F R' B U' F2 B' L2
54. 24.73 F R2 L' D2 B' L U2 L2 R2 U R U' F U L' U2 D2 R' L' B F' D F2 B U2
55. 19.51 R L' U2 F2 D2 F' D' F D2 L' R D' U2 F2 R' B' F U B2 F2 U2 D' R D R'
56. 25.16 R' B R F R2 D L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L F2 U L' F U2 D2 L' U F2 B' D' R F2
57. 33.49 D F' U2 L U' R' D' F2 B D' L D2 L2 R F2 L' U D2 L' U' R F R2 U2 R2
58. 27.10 L F L U F U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F' B D R2 U2 B' F2 L' U' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R
59. 26.62 U2 F2 B' R' L' F' D' U R F2 L2 D L D' U B' U R' F L2 D2 U' F' D L2
60. 29.90 U L U D2 L U' D' F U R' L' D' B' D2 B L2 R' D2 F2 D F R F' R' F'
61. 26.01 F D2 L R F U2 L2 R' F2 U B2 F R L D U' R F' D2 B2 F U2 B2 U2 D2
62. 30.51 D' B R' D B2 U2 D' B2 R2 B' U' L F U2 F2 R2 D2 F B' R' D' R' B2 F2 D'
63. 28.51 F R' F L D' B L' R2 D2 F2 R F D' U' L' U R L' B' D L D' U L' B
64. 23.31 F' R D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 D B2 L' R B' D' F' L2 R' D' F2 B' U L' R2 U B
65. 26.35 D' B U2 B' R' L' D' R B' U2 B L' F L' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B' L D2 F2 D2
66. 25.20 D' R' D U B' F2 D R' D2 F2 R2 L B2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 R' F2 R'
67. 29.22 R2 U' L' B U D2 F B U2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F R F U' D2 F2 B' U2 D2 L' U
68. 31.69 U2 D2 B' U' L' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B D F D' B U2 F' D2 F2 D L' U F' L'
69. 30.75 L D2 B2 U' D F' B' R B' D' L' D F L2 U' F D' L2 F U B' F' U F2 B'
70. 27.16 R2 F R D2 L2 U' F' B' R2 D R' L2 B2 L' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 L U F' R' F2 B'
71. 29.32 U2 R' L' U2 L' R D U2 F2 B' L' D' R2 L2 U L' R' B2 D U2 R' F U' B R2
72. 24.36 L R2 B U L2 D2 B2 L' R B2 L D2 L' B U R D2 L' R2 U2 L2 F' U' F D
73. 24.42 R' F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R' F B D' B R2 F' U2 F' L' D' F2 D B' D2 R U L
74. 28.95 D' R L F2 L2 R U2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 F D R2 B' F R' B' L2 U' F' R F' L2
75. 21.72 U' R' B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B R' L2 B' U' L F U' L2 U2 L' B U2 R F' D2 F
76. 27.12 F2 R D' L F' L R2 F' B D' B' R F' B R' U' R2 D' F2 R' D B2 R2 F' B'
77. 24.07 B' L' F2 U F D' B F' L2 F2 B' R D R' U2 L' D2 L' R F D2 B' U2 B L2
78. 28.50 L B L B L D' U2 B' U2 F U2 F' B L' D L U' B F2 L2 B' U' R' L2 D
79. 26.77 U D R' U' R B2 R B2 D2 F' R' L2 U R' B' F L' D' F2 R D B R2 L2 F2
80. 34.09 L2 R' F R' L2 U' D L U2 D R2 B2 F2 R' F U R2 F2 R2 B' D R D' B2 F2
81. 33.79 B' U D2 L' B2 L R B L2 R2 U F R' L F U' F2 B' U L R U L2 U' D
82. 28.52 L2 U' B' R L B2 F' D B' L' U2 D L D2 L' F' U F B' D F2 D2 B2 U' F
83. 25.16 U L F' L B D2 R2 B U2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 B' D L D R B2 R' D' L' F2
84. 24.30 L R D F D2 U L2 U2 B L B' L R2 B2 F U' B2 F2 L' D' L R' D2 U2 B2
85. 25.07 U2 L' F' B L' D' L2 D2 F D2 B2 F D2 B F D2 L U' L' D2 F2 B2 L2 D L
86. 24.23 D L' D2 U2 F2 L' D R2 L' B2 D2 L2 F' L U' B U2 F B2 U R2 F' L2 R2 F
87. 26.84 D B' D2 F U' F2 L' D' F' R2 L2 D' U' L F' L2 U2 D2 R F B2 L' B U2 B
88. 26.71 D' R B R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L B L2 F D' R' L F' L2 F' L' R2 D' B2 R2 L'
89. 30.38 L U D F R' L' F B L F2 D U L D2 R F U2 L' U D' R' B' R' U F2
90. 19.76 B2 U' B' U2 F D2 B L2 F2 L2 F D L2 R U2 L2 U2 L' U F U' R2 D' R' F'
91. 27.75 B' U2 B2 D2 U F2 B2 L' F D2 F' B' U B' F' R' F' B L' F R L' D L2 U'
92. 25.19 F' L' B2 L D L F' B U R2 U2 L U F2 L D B' D B2 R U2 R' B' U' L
93. 34.15 L2 F' B' R B U' D' R2 F U' F L D R2 F U B U R' B' U' B D B2 R
94. 25.78 D2 U2 B U2 F2 U' B' R2 L' U L2 B' L R' D' R' B' R' U2 L B U2 D' B L
95. 30.32 L' D' B R2 L' F' B2 R' D R' D' U2 R D' L' R' U B' D2 B' D R L F' B
96. 33.13 F D F' R' L' F' R' B2 F2 L D U2 L D F2 L2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 B2 R U D'
97. 30.06 D2 L' D F R2 D' F2 B U' L' B R F' B' R D U2 R2 F U2 B U' F R U
98. 30.40 R' F' D2 R' B R B' L2 D2 R' L2 B D F2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R
99. 24.95 D F2 D2 F2 B U2 B2 R2 F2 L R2 U' B' D U2 L R U2 D L D L2 F U2 F
100. 24.48 L' F U' R2 B2 U' R' B' F2 U2 B R B' U' L D' B U2 B F' L2 B R D L2
101. 32.15 U B' L' F L F B D2 U' L F' D' U L F' R2 U B2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 U R2
102. 26.60 U2 D L' D B' F' R F2 L' F' R B2 U L' U L D B2 R L B' L' D2 B F'
103. 24.34 L' U F2 U2 F L2 B2 R' B' U D' L D2 U2 F B2 R' U R B' D2 L2 B' R' B'
104. 30.34 U' F' U2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 D' L' B2 L' R2 F2 B2 U R F' B L D F' B2 R'
105. 33.35 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' D R2 D2 R2 L B2 U L B' D F2 U R U F D L' B2
106. 25.63 R2 F2 R2 F L' B R' F2 R' F D' R F L U2 F' R U2 R2 B2 D F' B D' R
107. 25.70 D' R2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 R B F' L U2 B' D2 B' U' R D' B' F2 R'
108. (36.52) F2 U B2 F' L2 B' L R' U' R D' L D' B' F L U' R2 U2 D2 L2 D' L U' L'
109. 30.14 R B2 D U' B' U2 F' D' L F2 U R2 L F B2 D' B F R' L' D' U' L' F2 B'
110. 28.19 L' B2 F2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 B L' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 D2 B' D' L' B D U2 B' D2
111. 31.01 D' R2 B D2 L B D L R2 U D2 B2 D B' F' D2 B U' B' R' U2 R2 F2 U R'
112. 24.92 U2 B' U2 D2 F2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F R F' D' U R2 F2 B2 L F B R' L' B2
113. 34.02 R' L' U R2 B' U' L' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' F' D U B2 U D L' U L' B2 L2 U
114. 21.57 R' B' U B' D' U2 F L2 B' F' R F' U F' R2 L D2 U F' L' U D' F R L
115. 29.07 U' R' U D L2 F' U2 R D2 L2 F' D F D2 U2 B2 F L' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R'
116. 23.62 L R2 D2 U L U R L2 B U2 F2 U' R B2 R2 U2 L F' B' D2 B2 U' D B2 D
117. 36.48 D B L2 B2 F' U' F B L2 D2 L' D2 B F R' L2 B' D2 L D L' F B2 L U
118. 29.33 D L B R D2 R2 D R' L2 U2 L F2 U' B' U B L B L B2 R' U2 B2 R' L2
119. 29.65 L2 R2 F U2 R D F D2 L' F' B' D U' B' U L F U2 B' D' U L2 B2 L2 R
120. 29.82 R2 U L F D2 F' B2 R2 L' B D2 U2 B' D' R F' D2 R2 B' L D2 U R' F L2
121. 28.28 L2 R' D2 F' B2 D2 R2 B U' D F2 D' U' F U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U F B U2 L' U'
122. 28.59 U L' U B F2 U R' L' D' U' F' R2 B2 U' F B R F B L D' L2 D F D
123. 32.23 L2 F' B2 R' B2 D' L D L2 D' B2 U2 R L' F2 D R' U2 D2 L R' F2 B2 R2 D
124. 32.53 D' F2 B2 L R2 B D' U2 F U B L' D R2 D2 R B2 L' U D2 B' U' R2 F2 L
125. 30.79 L' D' B2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B F R U2 B' D U2 L2 R' D' B2 F' U2 F2 U L F2
126. 24.76 B L2 R2 B' D U' L' B D' F2 D2 R D' B F' D R L2 B' L' F D' R L F2
127. 25.88 F2 L2 F2 L' D L U' R B F' D' B' F2 U' B2 U2 B R U' R2 L' D L2 F2 B
128. 29.46 D' B' R2 U2 F R2 L' F' U2 R U R L B2 D B' R B' L2 F2 R2 B R2 D' F
129. 27.12 U2 L F2 B R' B2 F2 U D' B' U B2 R D F' B' L2 R' U D2 F2 L' F U2 L'
130. 24.41 B' L2 R' F' R F' D' L' R2 B2 R' L2 B' R U2 D' L R' U L B' L2 R2 D2 F
131. 27.71 F' B' D2 L' F2 B R B2 D2 B' R2 U D L2 D U' B2 F2 U' D R2 B' L U2 R
132. 27.23 L U D2 L B F' L B D2 U' B' D' L' D B2 U B2 U2 L' B D' F D2 F R2
133. 32.44 B F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R2 B' F2 L F2 L2 R U2 D R2 B2 F' U2 B L
134. 26.57 R B R B' R' B' U' F2 U B R B' D L' U' D2 F' D' U2 R U2 R' B' D2 R'
135. 25.99 L U R' B' F L2 U' L B R' F2 U2 B' R2 F' R' F' R2 L' U2 B L U' F' U
136. 29.39 F2 U' D' B' F2 L' U2 R2 L D L2 F2 L' D' U' L2 D' U2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F'
137. 20.93 F' B2 R2 U R U' B2 R U2 L R2 D2 F2 B' R F' L2 D2 L' U' L2 U' D L B
138. 29.59 B' L2 B U' L2 F' L B2 U2 F2 B2 D2 U2 F' L' F U' R2 U' B2 R L2 F2 D' L2
139. 25.58 F' U D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' L2 F2 D B U2 R2 U2 D2 R D' U F' U2 L' B2 R' L
140. 30.43 F' L' F' D2 B' D B L' D2 L F U2 D B2 L2 U D2 R2 F U2 D L' R2 D' L
141. 28.60 L2 B2 U R B2 R' D B L B' R2 L' U' B2 F L' F2 L R2 B' F2 D2 B2 R' L
142. 22.59 F U2 B R L D R' L U L' D2 B F2 U2 D2 L R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' D' B' L'
143. 26.35 F R' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' U' L' B U' R B2 F' U' D B2 F D2 B' L2 R D' U'
144. 21.82 R' U R L' F' B D L2 R2 B D2 F' B2 U L' R' F' U2 D R' F R' D B' D
145. 25.84 B2 F' D2 F B2 D' F R L U D F L R2 D2 F' L' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D' L2 F'
146. 31.27 U F2 L' U' D F2 R2 D2 R' U' L B R' B2 R F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U F' L' B L2
147. 28.50 U2 F R' F R F R2 B' U' L F' D L D' U R D' U L B' U R' F L' U2
148. 29.81 B L2 F' U' D2 L2 B2 U' L' D R' D' F2 L B' D' U' B' U' L2 F R2 U2 R' U'
149. 23.65 D2 U' R2 B D2 U F2 B2 R B2 F2 U B' R B' L' U B' U' D' L' B2 U D2 L'
150. 26.23 F' B' L' B2 F L B2 L2 U' B F L R F' U' L B L2 F L' U B' D' U' F2
151. 27.14 R2 B' L U' D2 B U2 R F R2 L D2 L2 F2 R' L2 U2 L' F D' B' L2 D R2 B
152. 31.51 R L' U F D2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 F D' R' U2 B D2 F' R2 L U F2 L2 B R
153. 31.04 R' U F2 R' F2 L D F2 D' R F L D L2 F D' R L2 D' B' F D' R D' U2
154. 30.80 F L' B2 U2 F R B' L' R' U R2 L2 B F R D' B' D' R2 L2 U2 L D F' R2
155. 24.95 D' F' U R F L2 B' R F2 L R' F' B R2 D2 L2 F' U R D L' F2 U L F
156. 33.59 D2 L R2 D' L F' R' U L' B2 L R' F L2 F L' B D2 F2 U L' B' L U D'
157. 31.40 D U' R2 F U R' U' R L F U' F' L U2 D R2 L2 U' B2 R2 L D2 R L2 B'
158. 26.43 B' D2 F2 U' L F' U B U2 D F' R2 F' B' U' D L' D2 U F' U R2 D2 L D
159. 26.11 D' U F' L2 F' U2 R' D' R D U' L R B' R L' F' R2 F' U2 B U' B' R D
160. 23.46 D R U' R2 F L F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F R' U B R2 F L B' L' B' U B F' D'
161. 29.87 B' D F' R' F R2 D' R' D L' U' D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' B U2 L2 B D' U2 B' U
162. 29.12 U B' L2 F B' R2 L F' D' U2 L D2 R2 U2 B L' F L2 U2 B2 U' F' L2 F2 U2
163. 25.15 F' R' D2 B' F L F L' F D' L U2 D' L2 R2 U D' B2 R' U' F2 R F' R' B'
164. 26.22 R L B L2 D U F' B L F R2 U R2 F L' D2 L2 D2 F' D' R' D' F D' B
165. 24.05 U' B L2 R2 D U B R2 B L F B' L2 B2 D F2 U2 R B' F2 U2 D' R' B F
166. 24.57 R U2 F' R B2 F' D F' D B' L R' B U D2 L' U' D' B2 D' R2 F B U' B
167. 32.12 B' R2 D B U2 D2 F L' R2 U F2 U B' L D' L' D2 R2 F' R' D R' B D L
168. 28.48 D' B' R' B' L U B' F2 U F2 U F' U2 R' F D F D' U2 B2 U F U2 F2 U
169. 26.23 U2 R' F R2 B U2 R' L2 D' B' F R D2 F L2 R' D U L D' F2 B2 D' L2 D'
170. 23.62 R' U' D2 B R2 D2 B2 D U L' F B2 U2 F D2 L2 B U' B2 L D F2 D2 L' U
171. 22.78 R D2 B' R2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 F U2 D2 F2 B' U2 B D' F' R' U' B F' L B2
172. 31.04 F L D F D L U' F2 U' F R' U2 D F2 L D B' U B2 U' F2 B U' R2 U2
173. 28.43 R L2 U2 R L D' B L2 B' L' B2 R F B' R2 U F2 B R' L F U2 F2 L2 R
174. 30.76 U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 F' L D' B2 R D2 F D F' U2 L2 R' U2 R2 B2
175. 32.54 L F' R' F' L' B F' D U' R' L U' L2 B2 R L D' U2 R2 B' U D2 B2 D' F2
176. 27.76 R' F2 D' R2 L' B' U' D2 R F2 R' F2 R L U' D L D2 F2 L B2 L F' B U
177. 24.41 B' F2 R' D R2 U B' R2 F' D L B' F2 U F U2 F2 U L' U2 F' L2 R D B2
178. 27.36 L2 D2 F D U' F2 R' U' L B F L' U2 D B2 L' B2 F' D2 B2 R' F' L' F D2
179. 33.61 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L B D B' L2 B F2 R' F L U' B2 D2 U' F2 R' U2 L2 U2
180. 23.44 R' F D B' R2 B R2 D' B2 R B2 U2 F L2 R F' L2 D' R B2 F2 D' U' F' D2
181. 24.43 B' U' B D2 L U2 L' B L2 D2 L U L R B' U R B' D' F U2 L B2 R' U'
182. 27.44 R2 B2 F2 U D' R2 B L B U L2 U' L2 B F2 U2 R' U' F B' L D2 B2 R' L2
183. 32.29 U2 L2 U D R B2 R D L' D R D R U' B2 L' R2 U2 B' R' D2 B' L2 D2 R
184. 29.20 D F' D2 U2 F D' B F2 U2 D' B' L2 D2 R2 F R B2 L' F' L2 U' B R B2 R'
185. 28.74 L' R B L' R B R' B2 L B' F' D' B F L' B2 R2 L' U2 F' L R2 U' B2 F2
186. 28.20 D F2 B D' L U2 L R' F' R2 B F' R U' R' B' U' B D F2 D F2 L F2 U
187. 27.26 R D F' U F' D U' F2 B2 U' R2 L' D2 U R D' F D' L' U2 L U2 R2 U' B'
188. 28.60 L' B2 D B2 D2 B U R U F' B R2 B F' D2 B L2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 U R' B'
189. 25.07 L B2 L' D' R' L' B2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 L' R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' D' F' L2 D2 B'
190. 26.30 F' U' F L' B' D R D U2 L' B' U2 B2 R2 D F2 L' B L2 F' R2 L F B2 L2
191. 24.49 D2 R L' F' R2 F D' R D2 B' D2 R' L' B U' L2 D2 L2 D2 B' L F B2 D R'
192. 27.46 B D F2 L F2 R' D2 F D L2 D' L R U L R2 B' U2 D2 R' D' R B2 F U'
193. 27.06 F2 U2 L2 U' R' L2 F B' R2 D F' U' F U' F B U' B' D L' R' D' L' U2 R
194. 27.52 F' L' R2 F' B D2 F2 L2 R B2 R D F U D B U' L2 D L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F
195. 27.50 L R' B2 L D F L' U2 F U2 D2 R F U' L R2 F' B' L' R' U B2 F' U2 B'
196. 31.51 L2 B D2 L2 R2 U' F' U' D' R U F R' F D L' D F L' B2 D2 B L' D F2
197. 27.58 F' R' D2 L2 B' U R' B2 L R2 U2 F' D B F R2 B' U B' L' D U' B' L B
198. 29.73 U' B2 L B F' R' L2 F U D R' D F' L' D2 R2 L F2 D L' U L2 B2 F' U2
199. 28.84 U2 F' U D2 R' F R' F2 R F2 U F' R' B U L' U2 R' F D' B2 L' F2 B2 R'
200. 26.90 L F2 R2 U' R' F2 D' R' L2 U2 D L2 F2 B2 U B' D L R2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 L
201. 33.35[red] D L F U2 F' B R2 B2 L R2 D2 U L' R B F' L' B' F2 L F' B2 L2 D L'



Eh, I wanted to do more solves. I might finish up this red ao100 before bed though.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

Not bad, seems like the race is officially on.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2011)

Not a PB, just posting because I like the way those sub 30's look.
Average of 5: 30.20
1. (32.68) D2 U F2 B' U2 L2 F B' D R2 U B U L U2 F2 R' F' R' F' U D B2 U F2 
2. 29.77 U' B' F' L2 F U' F' U2 L' B' U2 R' D' B D' B' U' L R D2 F R2 F2 D2 L' 
3. 32.33 F' R B L' B2 L' D' F' B2 D B' L2 B' D2 L' D2 U B2 F R L' B L' R2 D 
4. (23.28) L2 F B' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' R B' R L D R' U' B' D L' F' D' B' R F2 R' 
5. 28.51 R2 B' F' L' D U' B L2 U L D' B U2 F2 D' F' D2 L F2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 R'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 4, 2011)

(8.53), 8.92, (11.57), 8.58, 8.78 = 8.76
Heh heh
Turned this into a 10.02 avg 12 xD
8.53), 8.92, 11.57, 8.58, 8.78, 11.81, 11.82, (12.91), 8.66, 10.09, 10.22, 9.80


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 4, 2011)

negamub
1:57.74, 1:58.36, 2:06.91, (2:09.37), 2:08.28, 1:55.05, 1:56.87, 2:08.50, (1:49.04), 2:04.01, 1:53.55, 1:49.16 = 1:59.84


----------



## joey (Jan 4, 2011)

Nnou fast.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 5, 2011)

OH
26.54, 26.69, (24.52), 26.34, 30.97, 26.00, 25.06, 25.00, 26.40, (34.46), 26.75, 25.41 = 26.52
also avg50 was 28.84 (50/50 cubes solved)

Counting 30 
Both are PB's. I can't turn very fast OH, so I just try to not stop turning.
Don't know how to display the actual times of an average on qqtimer. Hope I picked the right ones.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been setting crazy PB's

number of times: 39/39
best time: 16.39
worst time: 27.33

current avg5: 24.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 19.75 (σ = 2.30)

current avg12: 23.23 (σ = 2.54)
best avg12: 20.84 (σ = 1.90)

session avg: 22.96 (σ = 2.40)
session mean: 22.90

Ao5: Best avg5: 19.75 (σ = 2.30) *First sub-20 ever!!!* Also 2/3 of my 16's are there. Gr the 26



Spoiler



1. 19.87[Y] R D2 F' B2 U R2 L U R U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B' F U D R L' F' B' D2 L' R2
2. (26.36[O]) L' U' D R2 L2 U2 B R' F' D L2 D' U' F' D F' U' D' F' B' U' B U' D' R'
3. 22.51[Y] D U2 L' U2 R U' F2 U R B2 D F' B2 R2 F' R U' L' F2 L2 U2 R L' B' D'
4. 16.87[W PLL Skip] B D' F U2 L2 B R' F2 U' R2 B F R' F U D L2 B L B2 R' B2 L' B R2
5. (16.39[G]) R' F R2 F' D' U B U L2 R U D L' R D2 U' B D2 U F L2 R U2 R' U2



A012: Best avg12: 20.84 (σ = 1.90) First ever sub-21



Spoiler



1. 22.66[G] D' R' U L F L B2 R B2 U F2 R' D' U2 B2 R' L D L2 F' D2 L2 U D B
2. 20.60[W] U D2 R2 D R L' U L' B F L D F' U2 L' B U F' B' L U2 F2 D R L'
3. 19.87[R] B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 R F' R F2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 F D F L R' D F' R' L' D'
4. 23.86[R] D2 U2 F2 B L F2 R L2 U2 R2 U F D2 L R2 B2 D U' R' F U2 D2 F' D2 B'
5. 21.69[G] B F L U2 L2 U2 R B' L2 R2 U D2 R' D R D R' B2 F D2 F2 D' F U' B
6. 19.32[W OLL Skip] F B2 R B' R B' R' U' D2 R' F2 U' B' D2 U2 L2 R' D' R2 D U F' L2 D2 U
7. 21.10[W] U B2 R B D' F2 B2 L D' B2 U' B' F D L' F B' R L' B2 D B' L' U F
8. 19.87[Y] R D2 F' B2 U R2 L U R U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B' F U D R L' F' B' D2 L' R2
9. (26.36[O]) L' U' D R2 L2 U2 B R' F' D L2 D' U' F' D F' U' D' F' B' U' B U' D' R'
10. 22.51[Y] D U2 L' U2 R U' F2 U R B2 D F' B2 R2 F' R U' L' F2 L2 U2 R L' B' D'
11. 16.87[W PLL Skip] B D' F U2 L2 B R' F2 U' R2 B F R' F U D L2 B L B2 R' B2 L' B R2
12. (16.39[G]) R' F R2 F' D' U B U L2 R U D L' R D2 U' B D2 U F L2 R U2 R' U2




Session Average


Spoiler



19.10[R PLL Skip], 22.66[O], 22.46[W], 24.21[W], 26.33[R], 18.77[O], 26.38[R], 22.10[R], 26.04[G], 20.85[R], 26.06[R], 22.87[Y], 24.35[W], 24.18[W], 22.97[Y], 27.33*, 23.02[O], 22.66[G], 20.60[W], 19.87[R], 23.86[R], 21.69[G], 19.32[W OLL Skip], 21.10[W], 19.87[Y], 26.36[O], 22.51[Y], 16.87[W PLL Skip], 16.39[G], 26.49, 21.19, 25.50, 23.86[G], 24.55[W], 23.51, 24.98[R], 24.78[W], 23.33, 24.24*


*


The W, Y, B, G, R, O is the cross color. All lucky solves have how they're lucky.*


----------



## Anthony (Jan 5, 2011)

I accidentally lost the scramble right after I reconstructed it >_>
but this was just ridiculously sexy.

Cross: F R D' 
Pairs 1 and 2: R' u' R' u R
Pairs 3 and 4: y R' U R2 U' R'
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
H perm

13 move F2L lolol.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 5, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> negamub
> 1:57.74, 1:58.36, 2:06.91, (2:09.37), 2:08.28, 1:55.05, 1:56.87, 2:08.50, (1:49.04), 2:04.01, 1:53.55, 1:49.16 = 1:59.84


 
megaprå


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 5, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I accidentally lost the scramble right after I reconstructed it >_>
> but this was just ridiculously sexy.
> 
> Cross: F R D'
> ...


 
 What was the time? I love the R' u' R' u R trick for solving FR, I never knew about that! Mental note taken.


----------



## CubeX (Jan 5, 2011)

Finally the first sub-10 EVER, but too bad it was a PLL skip. But, should have been a sub-8 if not for the lock-up....

8.37 R F' D2 R U2 F' B2 L' R2 B' U' F L' F' L2 D' B L2 U2 R U B2 U2 F D' 

Be sure to find a 4-5 move cross, and 3 x 4-move F2L cases and OLL- hard, and a PLL skip. I will reconstruct it though.

Reconstruction: I am not sure if it is z or z'



Spoiler



Cross: zD2L'R'U'LF'L'

F2L:

1. yU2L'UL

2. yUL'U'L

3.U'RUR'UyL'U'L

4. RU'R'

OLL: y' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 

AUF: U'


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

My first sub-1 
57.36

Scramble cross on D
D F' D R2 F2 B2 R' D' B' F' D' L R2 D' R' L' D' U B F2 U' F R U2 R

F2 R z L' B' F
F R F' R x F R F'
x2 R F R' F' x B' R2 B
x B' R B R2 x' F R F'
B R B' R B R' B
B R' F R2 B' R F' B R' F R2 B' R F R'
48/57.36 = 0.84tps


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 5, 2011)

37.44, 37.18, 32.35[ep skip], 39.72, 48.22, 35.15, 36.59, 35.52[ep skip], 34.28, 39.02, 34.14[oll skip into EPLL], 34.96

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 32.35
worst time: 48.22

current avg5: 34.92 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 34.92 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 36.40 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 36.40 (σ = 1.83)

session avg: 36.40 (σ = 1.83)
session mean: 37.05

PB 1/5/12. Should really practice OH more, ZZ-vh is fun, especially getting EP skips


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2011)

number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.99
worst time: 21.85

current avg5: 16.12 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 13.51 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 15.41 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 14.31 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 14.85 (σ = 1.95)
session mean: 14.95

Color neutral without using white and yellow  The 10.99 was NL.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 6, 2011)

CN Ao100. The first 50 were from yesterday. Then today after I warmed up like 10 solves I suddenly got good times. The ao100 is 28.00 but I think If I had started over today it would be maybe low 27..maybe less. I'm getting a hang of this.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 20.46
worst time: 39.20

current avg5: 27.48 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 23.85 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 26.03 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 24.49 (σ = 1.51)

current avg100: 28.00 (σ = 3.80)
best avg100: 28.00 (σ = 3.80)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 28.00
1. 29.17 D' B2 R F' U R L2 U D2 L2 D U B R B' L U2 D R2 D2 L B' F R B
2. 30.40 B L F D B' D' L2 U2 B' D F2 D2 U R F U' B F' D F' R2 B D L R'
3. 25.95 F' R2 D2 B L F' B' R' F' B2 U2 D' B' U B' L2 R' D2 L R2 B' L' B2 R' L'
4. 30.96 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R D' B' F' U R' D' B L U' D2 R' D L' U2 R2 D2 B L' D'
5. 36.55 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D L U2 R' L' F' B' L2 U' B' F2 L' R F' L D2 F U' B' L
6. 38.36 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' U L2 R' D2 U' L2 D2 R2 L' B' F' R' B2 F2 U' L B'
7. 32.35 D B2 R2 D F R' B D2 L D' R2 U F' L' U D B2 R2 L2 D2 B' F L2 D R
8. 36.76 L U D R' B U L' D U L2 D' B' L2 B2 R' B2 D F2 B D' U' F2 R D' R'
9. 29.13 L2 D' U F' R2 D' R' U B' L' R D' L' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B' F D' L
10. 22.46 D' U' L R' U2 D B' R2 B D' F2 B' R U' B' U' R' L' D F' U2 D B2 D' U2
11. 33.85 L' D R B' R' L' B2 R' B L2 R' F' U' D2 L' R' U' F L' U2 R' F L2 D2 L
12. 27.65 R2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L U B' D' R U2 R2 D2 U2 B L' R2 U B2 L' U R L' U'
13. 27.01 F L R B L2 B2 D2 R L2 F' B' R2 F L U' F' B L' R2 F B2 R U2 L B'
14. 27.06 D' R' D2 F2 R B F U2 D2 L2 U' D B2 F2 R2 F B' U' R2 F2 D' R2 F B U
15. 31.74 R' F2 B R' D F2 B' L' B' R B2 R' U2 L D2 R B2 U' L' B' L R F B' R
16. 30.66 D' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 U D F2 U F' L B F D2 R B F2 D' U2 F' B2 D U B'
17. 26.67 B' D2 U2 B L R2 U2 R' D F2 D' R' B D R L D2 R' L' U' B' F' R2 B2 D
18. 29.27 R' D' B U2 B' F2 D2 L F L B' D2 F B2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 R B L' F2
19. 24.11 R F L U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' D L' R2 B2 F2 R D' F' R2 F R' U B D' L'
20. 31.48 D L' R2 U2 R2 L U B2 U2 B L D' B' D B' U' D' F2 U' F U' F' D2 B2 L
21. 26.07 B L R' U' D2 R' F2 B' L' B2 L' U2 B' D R F U' B' U' B' U' B R' L2 B'
22. 30.91 B U R' F' B' R B2 L' U L' R' B2 L2 B2 R2 D U F D' R' B' U R D B2
23. 31.11 R' L B2 D2 U' B L' U R2 L' B' D F' D2 B R B D2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 R2
24. 25.90 F B R2 B' R2 L B' F2 D2 F' R' L2 D' R2 U B' L R' F B' D' F2 R2 B2 F
25. 29.81 R2 F' L' U' D2 R2 L2 U' R' L' F2 U' B L2 F2 B R' B2 U2 R B' R' U L D'
26. 21.93 L' U L U' R2 U' B' R2 L B2 U L2 B R2 B2 U2 F R' U2 F2 L R2 B2 L' U2
27. 27.38 D F' R2 B L B2 D2 U2 F B2 U2 R2 B' F R' D U' F U2 D B2 L2 F' D' F
28. 24.26 U2 R D L' B R U' D2 B' F D F' U R U2 B' F' R F2 U2 R' L U2 D' L'
29. 21.57 F2 L B2 R' L D' U F' D' U2 F B L B F' R2 D' F D R' L' F U' F U
30. 31.19 U L D L' R' F' D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' U D' B U2 D B2 D' F2 U R D' B
31. (20.46) B U D' F B' D' L' D2 U F' U D F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 L' D2 U2 R L' U2
32. 35.94 L' D2 L2 R' F2 L U' F L F2 U' B2 D2 F B' L2 U L' U D2 L' F' R U2 L2
33. 36.45 R2 B' R L F' D R2 L' D B' D R2 B F U2 D' F2 D B D' B2 F' D2 B2 R2
34. 23.05 R D2 R B2 R' B2 D' U' R' B F2 D R B R L B2 L' F2 R F' L D2 B' D'
35. 27.05 F2 R2 B' D2 L' R B2 U' B' U2 L2 R2 B' L' U R' B2 U B L' B R L2 B' F
36. 32.28 D2 R L2 F L R B2 L' D2 R D' U' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D R' L U' L' B
37. 30.59 U' L' R' F U2 R' U' L' U F2 D F' L' D' F' U2 B' U F' U' D2 R2 D' U2 R
38. 26.64 B L' F' R' U F' R D' B' U' F R2 U' B2 F R F D' L' R' F' U' L R2 D'
39. 24.21 B' R' L U L D F2 U D2 B' U' F U2 L' D U2 L F' R2 F' B2 L B2 R B'
40. 37.07 F' B2 D U' F U' B' U' L' U2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 R' F' U' B' D2 B F R B2 U
41. 25.40 B' U2 D' B2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 L' R U2 R L U R D2 U B2 D2 U2 R' B F2 D'
42. 25.59 F' U R2 F R2 U' L2 U' F' U' L' U' L B2 R' L2 F D F D2 F2 R' U2 L B'
43. 25.16 F D2 U R' F2 L F' B R' D2 U2 R2 F2 B' L' B F U' B2 F2 U B U' L' R
44. 28.61 U F' L D2 L U R L U2 R F2 U2 L B2 R' U R2 B' R U2 B U' F' D R2
45. 31.65 L R' D R' L' F R' B D' L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' U' R' D2 F' U B R' U D'
46. (39.20) U L' B D2 U L B D' U L R U D R' L2 F2 U2 D B L R' U F R D
47. 29.01 B2 L R2 F' D L F R2 D2 B' R' F' B' L' F R2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 D' R' B2
48. 29.74 B' L' B2 R' B D' U2 B U' L F U' B2 R B' U B R' F' B' R D L F2 R2
49. 28.81 L D2 L2 F' L2 F' D R' L B2 D' R' F' D' L2 D U B2 U D2 B' D L' B D2
50. 33.57 U' D2 R' F D' R B2 U2 D B U2 B2 D U' R2 U' R F' D2 L2 R' D' R2 D' F
51. 25.18 R L U' D B' D' L U R' B2 F L' U R' U' B' D2 U' B' U' L2 B' F L' U
52. 26.07 R2 D' R' D' F B R' B' L' R B' F R2 F' R' F' R2 U2 F' R2 L B' D' F U'
53. 25.80 U2 R' B2 L' F' R2 D L F' U' L R B2 R' D U2 B2 D2 R' D' R F' L' F R
54. 28.86 B2 R F R U2 L B F2 U' B L' B R' U' B L' F2 R L F2 B2 D B' L D2
55. 29.12 B L R B2 F L D' F2 B U2 F' U2 R' B2 R F2 B' L F2 D' B F' L D L'
56. 28.98 D2 L2 R' U R2 U' F' L' D R2 D U' F D' B D2 F D' F' B D' U2 R2 L2 B
57. 25.25 R' L B R' B F' R F2 D2 F2 L B2 F' U2 D' R2 L2 D' U2 R' D2 F' R B2 D2
58. 32.34 U' L D' B' R' D' F' R F' D2 B' U' R F' R2 U F' U2 B' R' F' B U2 D B
59. 30.88 U' F2 B' U' L' U' B2 L D R B' F2 R L U F L' F' D2 R' U D' B R L'
60. 27.50 R F' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R' L' U' F D2 R B' R F' R U' R' B F D2 F2
61. 30.33 D2 R F2 D2 F2 D U L2 F L U' D' L B R' B2 L B2 D' R F' U2 R2 F2 L2
62. 30.48 D B2 F' U' R U D' B2 U' F2 L F' U F L U' F2 L' B' F R B F2 R2 U2
63. 31.86 L' U D' F' U' F U2 D L2 B D L' F L' B F2 L2 D B2 R D U R U L'
64. 30.07 F R2 F' D' R2 D' B R2 U D2 L B2 U' L' B' R' D L2 B2 U' R U2 B2 U L
65. 22.04 B U R2 U2 L' F' U L' B' F L2 U F2 R F R' L F' R' B' D2 B2 L' U' B2
66. 28.98 L2 R' D U F' D R' L2 D' R' D2 L B R' L D' F2 L' U R2 B D' B2 D L
67. 27.72 F2 L2 F2 D B L' D R' D' B U' L U' R B R' L U F2 L F L2 B2 U' B2
68. 33.49 D2 R2 B2 U' B' D2 F' B R B2 R2 L2 U' R' B' F' L2 B' D L B' U' R' F R
69. 25.01 B2 R' F U' F' L B2 F' U R B2 U' B F2 U2 R' U2 L' R F' R B' L' R B
70. 30.81 D' B' F R F' R2 U R2 U' F2 D U2 L U2 L' R B' F U2 L2 F U2 D2 R' B2
71. 27.40 R' D2 U' R2 U B' D B' L2 R' D2 L B L' R' B' R' L' U B' R D' B U2 B
72. 23.97 D L2 D2 B U F2 R B L U D' F2 U2 R D' B2 U B R' B2 U2 D R2 F2 R2
73. 25.36 F B2 U D' B' L' F' D' B R' B' U2 B F D F2 B' L2 U2 D' F2 D' U' L' U'
74. 23.40 U' F U B D' B2 L R U B U2 B R' L D L U2 D' F2 U2 B F' L B' F'
75. 28.94 B2 U' B' U2 L2 B' F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 L2 U' F2 B' L2 R U' D L F D L D
76. 26.12 U' B' U F2 L2 D B D B2 R' L2 B D' F D2 R U' B2 L U2 R2 L' B' F U
77. 24.48 R F' U2 F' R F' L' B R' L' U B F' R' U' L' F2 B' L R B' D2 L F' B2
78. 23.90 D' L F2 D' F B R2 B2 U2 B R' B2 F L2 B' U' F2 L R U F D' R B L2
79. 22.30 L2 F' U2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 B' F L' R D' U L2 F' B'
80. 24.90 B L B L' D2 F' R' U2 D2 F2 R' L' D' B2 U' R U2 L2 U' F B2 D F U D
81. 27.49 F2 D R F2 R D2 R F2 B' R' F2 L F' U' L2 B F U R' B' U' R' D U2 R
82. 33.14 F2 R2 U' R B' R D2 F2 D2 R F R' L2 F U' D' F' U' L' D U2 F2 D' U F'
83. 24.91 L' R D R' D' L2 F2 B2 R' B' L' R2 U R B R D B L F' D2 R D' F' L
84. 21.27 F B R2 F' R L2 U2 F2 B' L B2 R2 U D' R L' U D F' R2 U2 B' D' U' B'
85. 27.28 L2 B D' R F' U R L B U L' D2 F2 L B L' D' U B R2 F U' D B R2
86. 25.40 B U2 F' R U2 L2 B2 D' L' F2 U' R B2 L U2 R2 U D' R' D R B' D' U L2
87. 26.04 R L D2 F' U' D2 B D2 L2 B U D L' U B' D2 U R F' D B' U D' L F2
88. 23.99 D2 R' B D U2 L' U' D R2 D2 L F2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 B' L2 D2 U B L2 B2 D
89. 25.00 L' B' F2 D' L2 B' L2 B2 F L2 F2 L U F' R F' R2 B' L D2 R' D2 R' L' F'
90. 26.32 L' R2 F2 B2 U2 D F' L D' R2 D2 B' F2 L2 B R2 L2 F' B' L B' D R' D' U2
91. 24.22 D L' B' R2 B L2 F' U' B L2 D2 F' R' F' L2 B F U' R2 D F2 B' U' F' B
92. 21.89 D' F2 L' R' D2 R F2 R' B D U B' D2 F' D' R2 F2 R L' F L2 U2 B R B2
93. 25.45 R2 D B' F D2 R2 U' D' R2 B F U' F D L' D' R2 D2 L' R B2 R D' L B2
94. 21.68 B2 L' D' U2 B2 U' B R' L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' L U' R2 B' U' L2 B' D2 R' F R
95. 28.22 U D' L B2 L B D' F' L' R F U' B2 D2 L F' L' U' D R' B' R2 D' L R'
96. 26.87 F' B2 L D' R U' L2 U B2 R B L' U F' L' R D F D L B2 L' R B2 L2
97. 27.73 B2 F R D2 R2 B' D' U' L R' F2 B U L2 F L F U' B' F' L U F2 B' D'
98. 27.03 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 R2 L' D R' B U F' D R2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2 B' R F L2 U'
99. 27.68 F2 B D' U' F D B' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R' L U' R D' B2 R' L B' L' D' L
100. 28.14 F2 D U2 R' D' L B2 L' D B' R2 D2 F2 B2 U' L' R' U2 R B2 F' L' B D2 L2


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 6, 2011)

Inconsistent. But my first ever sub-30 average of 5! 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.21
worst time: 52.56

current avg5: 41.10 (σ = 3.12)
best avg5: *29.67* (σ = 3.03)

current avg12: 36.05 (σ = 5.45)
best avg12: 36.05 (σ = 5.45)

session avg: 36.05 (σ = 5.45)
session mean: 36.27

40.84, 36.32, 32.50, *22.21[OLL Skip], 27.15, 33.93, 38.50, 27.93*, 40.77, 45.08, 37.47, 52.56


----------



## pappas (Jan 6, 2011)

Statistics for 01-06-2011 17:21:56

Average: 12.00
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Best Time: 9.61
Worst Time: 15.24
Individual Times:
1.	10.70	L R' F2 L' F U2 L R' D F2 L2 B2 L2 R D U2 L' R2 B' L B2 F' U' B' R
2.	10.25	B2 D F2 L B F' U' L U' R2 U' B L U L2 F' L' D' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' B
3.	(9.61)	D U2 L R D U' B2 F2 D U2 R' B2 F D2 U B' F D L R B L2 D U2 B'
4.	13.46	L2 R D R' F L B2 F' U' R2 D' U2 R U' B D2 U R' B' D' B F2 L2 D B2
5.	12.64	D U' F' R' D B U L2 R2 F L R' B2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 L' F L' D U2 L2 U2
6.	11.58	B2 R D U B' U' F2 D2 U2 B' D' R' B' F2 D' U' F L2 R' B2 D U B R2 U'
7.	(15.24)	D2 U B2 D2 R U2 L R2 F U B' D' R F' D2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 B' D' U' R U
8.	12.04	B' U' L' F R2 D' U L' R' D U2 B D U2 B F L D R' U B2 U2 L R2 U'
9.	11.51	D' U L R2 B2 F U' L' B' U B' F2 L' R' F L' R2 B2 R2 D' U F D B' R
10.	12.59	D2 R2 B' F L' R2 U B' U L' R' D' U L2 R' B L D B2 L R' B' R' D' B
11.	13.20	L R2 D' L D U2 R2 F2 L2 R' F D' U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 R U B' D R2
12.	12.03	F U' B2 F' D U' R' D' R F D B2 F' L D' B2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 U L' R'
Finally beat my 3x3 pb avg.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2011)

megaminx:
1:48.47, (2:04.80), 1:47.16, (1:39.00), 1:54.54, 1:54.33, 1:57.42, 1:54.59, 1:48.26, 2:03.76, 1:57.78, 1:52.11=> 1:53.84 avg12


----------



## chris w (Jan 6, 2011)

lol 2x2 Average of 5: 2.41
1. (4.52) F2 U2 R' U2 R' F R U' F R2 U' 
2. (1.39) R U R U' F U' F' R' U' R' U' 
3. 1.97 R2 F U' R U R2 U' F' U' R' U' 
4. 3.18 U F2 U2 R U' F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
5. 2.08 F' U' R U F' U2 R' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2011)

34.97, 33.29, 31.59, 38.37, *30.68, 31.55, 28.45, 31.75, 28.20, 30.83, 29.83, 30.27, 25.81, 34.99, 27.85, 30.50*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 16/16
best time: 25.81
worst time: 38.37

current avg5: 29.54 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 29.31 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 29.99 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 29.99 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 31.05 (σ = 2.15)
session mean: 31.18

OH
Too bad it's CFOP and not ZZ :'(, not counting as PB


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 6, 2011)

5x5:

1:29.88, 1:32.25, (1:17.18), 1:19.14, (1:33.46) = 1:27.09

My best single used to be 1:19.55 (from official competition) before this.
First ever sub-1:30 avg.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2011)

1:19.84 4x4x4 xcube solve with OLL parity. Previous PB had no parity.

Xb27 sent me a cube assembled/lubed from him. Ah...4x4x4 is fun to practice now.
Edit-

1:27.88[dp], 1:52.45[oll parity fail solve], 1:31.84[oll], 1:35.47, 1:27.29, 1:17.78[pb no parity], 1:23.30, 1:30.77[oll], 1:40.44[pll], 1:28.46[dp], 1:21.44, 1:29.12[pll]

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:17.78
worst time: 1:52.45

current avg5: 1:29.45 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 1:27.12 (σ = 3.05)

current avg12: 1:29.60 (σ = 5.24)
best avg12: 1:29.60 (σ = 5.24)

session avg: 1:29.60 (σ = 5.24)
session mean: 1:30.52

Using my Xcube.

Beat my personal best by 6 seconds average, and my single by 2 seconds.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy crap! =D

51.31 megaminx single, just awesome lookahead!! =D


----------



## da25centz (Jan 6, 2011)

First timed solved with 1/2 of Guimond learned


2x2x2 cube
Jan 6, 2011 3:02:28 PM - 3:21:29 PM

Mean: 9.33
Standard deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 5.89 (almost a new pb!)
Worst Time: 15.08

Best average of 5: 8.12
16-20 - (9.70) 8.07 7.81 8.49 (7.47)

Best average of 12: 8.60
14-25 - 9.13 8.30 9.70 8.07 7.81 8.49 7.47 (13.27) 10.30 7.86 8.87 (7.39)

Details


Spoiler



1. 10.18 U2 F' R U' F2 U F2 U'
2. 8.45 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U' F2 R
3. 15.08 U' R U' R2 F U' R' U2 R U'
4. 5.89 F' U R' U' R2 U' R' F2 R'
5. 9.77 F' R2 U R' F' R2 U2 R' U2
6. 9.89 U F U2 F' U R' U' F R2 U
7. 8.54 F2 U R2 U R' F2 U R' F'
8. 7.44 R F2 R U F U' F2 R' U2
9. 7.53 F U2 F' R2 U2 F R' U F U'
10. 10.88 U F2 U2 R2 U' R U' R F U'
11. 10.29 R2 U R U2 F' U2 F' R' U2
12. 10.36 U' F2 U' R F U' R2 F2 U
13. 12.34 U' R' U F R' U F2 R2 U'
14. 9.13 U' F' U R' U' F'
15. 8.30 R2 F' U F U R2 F' U R U'
16. 9.70 U' F' U F' R' U R' F'
17. 8.07 R' U' F2 U F' R2 U2 F' U
18. 7.81 F R' F2 R' U' R U2 R2 U'
19. 8.49 U2 F' R2 U R U R' F2 U'
20. 7.47 U2 F2 U' F U2 F' U F' U
21. 13.27 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U F' R2
22. 10.30 U2 R2 F R' U2 F U' F'
23. 7.86 F R2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R
24. 8.87 R' F2 U R2 U' F2 U F2
25. 7.39 U2 R' F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 6, 2011)

Odder said:


> Holy crap! =D
> 
> 51.31 megaminx single, just awesome lookahead!! =D


 
What the... first sub-1?
Good job!


----------



## Carrot (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes said:


> What the... first sub-1?
> Good job!


 
nahh... more like 8th or 10th sub 1

and Thanks! =D


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 7, 2011)

ZZOH with 2 new PBs

18.13, 15.13, 17.59, 13.69, 17.54, 17.07, 14.41, 17.82, 10.62, 13.51, 16.84, 14.69, 11.90, 16.16, 17.06, 13.05, 17.67, 15.55, 13.74, 14.76, 16.68, 16.39, 16.99, 15.51, 15.35, 16.05, 17.50, 15.26, 17.27, 12.58, 18.21, 16.17, 15.85, 17.71, 16.92

number of times: 35/35
best time: 10.62
worst time: 18.21

current avg5: 16.93 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 13.37 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 16.36 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 14.73 (σ = 1.61)

session avg: 15.83 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 15.75

Finally sub 15. Very productive 35 solves. Tried to go for 50 but I was too tired.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 7, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Jan 6, 2011 7:15:39 PM - 7:27:02 PM

Mean: 27.36
Standard deviation: 2.05
Best Time: 22.01
Worst Time: 29.79

Best average of 5: 27.29
5-9 - (22.01) 28.45 (29.79) 28.64 24.79

Best average of 12: 27.66
1-12 - 28.27 28.53 25.93 28.22 (22.01) 28.45 (29.79) 28.64 24.79 27.57 27.78 28.38

1. 28.27 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' R' U2 L U' L2 F' L U' L B' D2
2. 28.53 L2 U F2 D' U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F U2 L B D' F' R' B L' F
3. 25.93 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D R2 F' L U2 F U2 B' R L D' B U'
4. 28.22 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 U' R' D L D U2 B' L2 D U' B U'
5. 22.01 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' R L D F U2 B D F' L2 U
6. 28.45 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R D2 F' D' B2 R B D2 B L' D'
7. 29.79 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F U2 R F2 D R U R' F' R'
8. 28.64 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U F' D R B L' B2 D2 R2 D' F
9. 24.79 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 R D2 R B' R F U' B2 F L'
10. 27.57 F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 L B2 L2 D U2 F U2 R B R' U2
11. 27.78 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R F D' L' D U' B F2 D' R'
12. 28.38 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D U F2 D' B' R' D2 L' U' F' D R B2 D2

most consistent avg ive ever done. AND a 22, which is my new nonlucky pb


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 7, 2011)

First 2x2 session in a while.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 2.62
worst time: 7.09

best avg5: 4.12 (σ = 0.27) - Solves 40 to 44
best avg12: 4.53 (σ = 0.39) - Solves 36 to 47

session avg: 4.92 (σ = 0.67)
session mean: 4.92


Spoiler



1. 4.91 R2 U F2 U2 R F' U' F2 U
2. 4.81 F' R2 F R2 U F U2 R2 U'
3. (7.09) R' U F' U2 F' U2 F U F2
4. 3.22 U F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 F' U
5. 4.34 F' U F2 U F R' U2 R2 U'
6. 5.47 F' U F U R' U2 R' F2 U'
7. 5.67 U' F R' U2 R F2 R2 U'
8. 4.37 F2 U F' R F2 U2 R2 U'
9. 4.30 F' U' R U R F R2 F R' U2
10. 4.90 R F R' F U' F2 U F U2 R'
11. 4.87 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' F U
12. 5.49 F' R' F2 U' R U F' R'
13. 4.55 R F' R F' R' F R' F U
14. 4.84 F' R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R'
15. 5.56 F' R2 U2 F R' F R2 U'
16. 6.28 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U2
17. 5.20 F' R2 F2 R' F U F' U2 R2
18. 5.86 R F U2 R' U2 R' F R' F' U2
19. 4.22 F' R F' R2 U2 F' U F2
20. 6.02 U R2 F' U F R2 U'
21. 4.86 R U R' F2 R2 U F' U F2
22. 5.44 R2 U2 R F' U2 R U R U2
23. 5.66 R F U' R2 F U F U' R' U2
24. 6.94 R2 U2 F' R' U2 F R' U2 R U2
25. 5.51 F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
26. 5.08 F' R2 U R F2 R U R2 U'
27. 4.52 F R2 F R F2 R U' F R2
28. 4.37 U' F' R2 F' R U F2 U R
29. 4.64 R2 U R U2 F R2 F2 U'
30. 5.16 F' R U F' R F' R' U' R2 U2
31. 4.49 R' U2 R' F' U' F U'
32. 5.15 F R U2 F' U2 F' U R' U
33. 4.49 R' F' U R U R' F2 U'
34. 5.75 R' U R2 U' F' R2 U'
35. 4.91 R F' R2 U2 R' U' R2
36. 4.13 R U' R2 F2 U R' U2 R U'
37. 4.67 R' U R2 U R' U2 F2 R' U2
38. 4.73 R F U' R F R' U2 F2 U'
39. 5.66 U2 F U R' F2 R2 U R' U2
40. 4.05 F U2 R2 F' U' R2 F' R' U
41. 3.83 F U2 F' R U' F R' U' R2 U2
42. 4.49 F2 R2 U R2 U' R' F2 R' F2
43. 4.54 U' F2 R F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2
44. (2.62) U F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2
45. 5.13 F' R' U2 F' U F' U
46. 4.92 R2 F' R' U' R U' R
47. 4.77 R F2 R U2 R' U R2 U
48. 4.35 U2 F2 U' R F' R' U'
49. 4.78 R2 U2 R F' R2 U F' U R
50. 4.48 R2 F2 U R' U R U' R2 F2 U'


----------



## Winston (Jan 7, 2011)

Really pleased with this 5x5 average as it's my new PB  

1:38.55, 1:39.32, (1:34.65), 1:38.47, 1:40.90, 1:44.49, (1:50.12), 1:45.70, 1:37.34, 1:38.81, 1:44.80, 1:41.09 = 1:40.95


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 7, 2011)

3rd sub-13 avg12. Not a PB.
13.56, 12.34, 14.88, 12.53, 14.80, 11.90, 12.59, 12.07, 12.28, 12.09, (11.70), (15.83) = 12.90
Cannot believe it had two high counting 14's. Could've easily been a PB.

EDIT:
4th sub-13 avg12. Still not a PB.
12.75, (16.88), 13.90, (11.34), 12.03, 12.84, 12.98, 12.47, 12.25, 13.09, 13.81, 12.62 = 12.87


----------



## EricReese (Jan 7, 2011)

Average of 12: 12.44
1. 10.69 
2. 13.86 
3. 15.89 
4. (19.70) 
5. 9.89 
6. 13.36 
7. 9.96 
8. 11.18 
9. 9.10 
10. (7.66) 
11. 13.72
12. 16.77 

New single PB and Ao. Finally learned Ortega instead of LBL. Much faster


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here are all my new 3x3 PBs (from yesterday and today):

single: 

11.50 (PLL skip)


Spoiler



Scramble: D U B U2 L2 B' F' D U L2 R2 D' B F' D2 U2 L' F' L R D B' F L' R'



avg 5:

Average: 15.48
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 13.83
Worst Time: 16.36
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1. 15.31 L' F2 D U2 B F' D U L B2 F2 U' B2 D U B2 D L' R D2 B2 F2 D2 F' D
2. 14.96 F2 U L' R2 U B2 D L2 B2 F' D2 L' B' L2 D U' B' F' R2 D U' B' D2 U2 B'
3. (16.36) B' D2 U' R' B2 U' B F' L' D U2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 B F2 L F D2 F2 R B2 R
4. 16.18 B2 F L2 R2 F L' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 F' L' B' F L' B R2 D2 L R
5. (13.83) L2 B' F2 L' R' U B' L2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L F D2 U2 B U L B2 F D L R



avg 12:

Average: 16.75
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 13.83
Worst Time: 24.03
Individual Times: 


Spoiler



1. 15.28 R2 D L U L2 D2 L2 R U2 B2 L B' F' U' F2 L2 D' B D2 U B D2 R2 D2 U'
2. (24.03) R D' U L D' R2 B F' D R2 B' D U' L' D2 U' L2 R B F2 L R' D2 U R2
3. 15.31 L' F2 D U2 B F' D U L B2 F2 U' B2 D U B2 D L' R D2 B2 F2 D2 F' D
4. 14.96 F2 U L' R2 U B2 D L2 B2 F' D2 L' B' L2 D U' B' F' R2 D U' B' D2 U2 B'
5. 16.36 B' D2 U' R' B2 U' B F' L' D U2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 B F2 L F D2 F2 R B2 R
6. 16.18 B2 F L2 R2 F L' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 F' L' B' F L' B R2 D2 L R
7. (13.83) L2 B' F2 L' R' U B' L2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L F D2 U2 B U L B2 F D L R
8. 16.61 D' U2 F' D2 U L' R' D2 U2 B' U' L' B' U R2 B' L R D B D' L' U' F' U'
9. 16.72 B2 U' F L R' B' F L D U2 B F D' U' L' R2 D B' L' R' U2 L2 B D' U'
10. 18.91 B' R' D' U' L2 R2 B' D' L2 R' F2 D2 U' B D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U2 R D2 U R'
11. 19.66 D U' B2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R B D' U B2 D2 B2 R' U' B L U B' L' R' B'
12. 17.50 U B2 D' L F2 R B' U2 B' L' B2 F U2 L R D2 U B2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 F2 L'


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 7, 2011)

Today marks my 5th year of cubing :3


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Today marks my 5th year of cubing :3


 
Woah!! Gratumalationisms!!


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 7, 2011)

WOO! I just got a new PB 3x3 time of 29.88 seconds. I'm still averaging about 35-40, but hopefully I'll be sub 30 average within the next month or so.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 8, 2011)

So I got my xcube yesterday, and in that first day I broke my PB average/single, at that time the average pb got set to 1:29.xx and the single to 1:17.xx

Smashed that again today.

1:28.03[oll parity], 1:21.43, 1:47.22, 1:25.59, 1:24.27, 1:42.68[dp], 1:40.78[dp], 1:31.70[oll], 1:22.60[dp pll skip], 1:24.29[pll], 1:36.40, 1:31.54, 1:36.12, 1:21.56, 1:23.05, 1:21.09, 1:25.46, 1:17.81[.03 off pb. tperm lockup ], 1:34.81, 1:33.49, 1:28.42, 1:14.24[noparity pb], 1:38.22[dp], 1:18.19, 1:24.50



stats: (hide)
number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:14.24
worst time: 1:47.22

current avg5: 1:23.70 (σ = 4.21)
best avg5: 1:21.90 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 1:24.84 (σ = 5.56)
*best avg12: 1:24.84 (σ = 5.56)*

session avg: 1:28.35 (σ = 7.10)
session mean: 1:28.54

5 seconds average dropping each day, I'm liking it. Forgot to mark down every solve that had any parity though. Meh. I <3 4x4x4 now.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 8, 2011)

4x4
1:05.63, 1:06.07, 1:09.22, (58.11), 1:06.71, (1:14.37), 59.25, 1:02.04, 1:10.61, 1:09.23, 1:09.39, 1:03.74 = 1:06.19


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 8, 2011)

L2 R D2 F' U' F U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B' F' L' R2 U F U F' U2 L' B F' D2 

15.59 PB Single

White X-Cross

1st solve after I cleared qqTimer from my warm up


----------



## EricReese (Jan 8, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> L2 R D2 F' U' F U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B' F' L' R2 U F U F' U2 L' B F' D2
> 
> 15.59 PB Single
> 
> ...


 
At least I can take solace in the fact that my single is faster then yours (mine is NL as well, no xcross. lol I dont even know how to xcross...)


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 8, 2011)

All of my PLLs officially average below 2.5, and over half are below 2.

1.5 - Ua H
2.0 - Ub Aa Ab Z E Gb Ja Jb T V Y
2.5 - F Ga Gb Gc Na Nb Ra Rb

I haven't timed my E since I learned the awkward finger one, before it was in the 3s(old alg), today (new alg) 1.93 avg of 5. D


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> At least I can take solace in the fact that my single is faster then yours (mine is NL as well, no xcross. lol I dont even know how to xcross...)


 
Try the scramble. It's blatantly obvious. I don't actually know X-Cross either.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh...that...lol.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah lol that

*Ao50: 23.20*



Spoiler



15.59, 19.42, 20.19, 18.92, 25.10, 24.91, 21.27, 24.82, 24.91, 25.12, 24.42, 28.14, 21.30, 26.30, 22.91, 22.78, 24.94, 23.86, 23.83, 22.50, 23.56, 21.58, 20.91, 20.50, 23.45, 24.85, 26.14, 23.79, 23.09, 24.70, 21.06, 20.76, 19.15, 23.74, 25.13, 25.30, 24.85, 23.06, 25.17, 24.59, 21.74, 23.71, 20.73, 22.98, 23.42, 23.92, 18.56, 21.54, 26.72, 27.30




New PB Ao5: 19.51


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 8, 2011)

After solve 11 my average was 13.97 IIRC...ahh..so close to sub14. This came out of nowhere, I had been sucking all night. Weird.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.65
worst time: 17.30

current avg5: 14.55 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 13.46 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 14.13 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 14.13 (σ = 0.85)

session avg: 14.13 (σ = 0.85)
session mean: 14.27
14.44, 14.37, 13.89, 17.30, 13.05, 13.44, 12.65[PLL SKIP], 15.25, 14.77, 12.92, 13.64, 15.56

The pll skip was fail F2L :-/. Should have been sub11.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 8, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5: 12.80
1. (14.82) B2 R' F R2 F' R' B' R' L2 D F' R' L F' U' R' L' F2 U' B2 L' F L2 D' F2
2. 12.90 D R2 B2 R2 U2 D' L' U D' B2 L' B2 F' R D2 U B U B' R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2
3. (12.25) D' R' L2 B' D U R B' D R L B U F' B U2 B D' L2 U L2 U' F D' R'
4. 13.25 L' R2 B R' F2 R2 U' L D L' D2 F2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R'
5. 12.26 R' D L' U' R2 D2 U L2 D' U B L2 F' R B2 L2 R' B' L' U' D B' L2 F2 D2


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 8, 2011)

jflysim - PB single and avg5 by far.

17.19, 17.27, (25.39), (13.39), 15.57 => 16.68

The single had a PLL skip.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 8, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.69


Spoiler



1. (11.34) F B R L2 B' L2 B D2 R D U2 F R2 B2 R F B D L' R U' L R2 F' R2
2. 12.61 D' L' R2 D2 B' D2 R' U R2 D2 B' F R F U' F L' D' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D'
3. (16.10) U2 R2 F' B2 L' R' B R2 B' D' B' U2 L F2 B' U2 D F2 R B U2 B2 R2 B' L2
4. 14.10 B D2 R2 B U2 R' F2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 U2 D2 F' L2 U' R2 F D R' L2 F2 B R2
5. 11.37 B R' F D' U2 F' U D2 B2 R' F2 U' B L U2 D L' B2 D' L D' U2 L U2 F'



LOLWAT

Average of 12: 13.87


Spoiler



1. 13.98 U2 D L F L' B2 F2 U2 D' L' U R2 D R F U F L B L R2 B' F2 D U
2. (16.94) U' L2 U' F R2 B' U' R2 L U2 D F' U' F2 R2 L2 B F L2 F2 L2 R D2 F2 B'
3. 13.86 U2 L2 R B' L' U L2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B' D2 F' L' F2 B U D' R F2 D R2 U
4. (11.34) F B R L2 B' L2 B D2 R D U2 F R2 B2 R F B D L' R U' L R2 F' R2
5. 12.61 D' L' R2 D2 B' D2 R' U R2 D2 B' F R F U' F L' D' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D'
6. 16.10 U2 R2 F' B2 L' R' B R2 B' D' B' U2 L F2 B' U2 D F2 R B U2 B2 R2 B' L2
7. 14.10 B D2 R2 B U2 R' F2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 U2 D2 F' L2 U' R2 F D R' L2 F2 B R2
8. 11.37 B R' F D' U2 F' U D2 B2 R' F2 U' B L U2 D L' B2 D' L D' U2 L U2 F'
9. 13.29 R2 D F' L U2 L D2 R' F2 D U' B U' B R D2 F D' B R L2 D2 L2 R' D'
10. 14.62 U R D' U' R2 U2 L' D2 B F' L' R2 D L' D U B' L' B2 U B' D' B R L2
11. 14.17 U R2 B2 D F U2 D R2 U2 D2 B F L2 B U' B' L D2 R2 F' U' F' B' L F'
12. 14.62 B2 L2 B2 L' B' F R U L' F' R' L2 D F2 U2 D' B L2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2



Whoa....

Average of 100: 14.77


Spoiler



1. 15.75 L F2 B L' U' F2 D' L2 R U L2 F' D2 R2 U R2 F B2 L' F2 R2 B' U' L' U2
2. 14.34 U' R' B L B' U' R2 U' F2 D2 R D' F' L2 B U' R' U L' R B2 D' B F U
3. 15.93 U2 L F' D U' L U' F' B' D2 U' F2 R' U' R2 F2 B2 U L U' B' F' L R U
4. 15.19 U' L' U2 B2 R D F' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D R2 D F' U2 D' B R U' L B R B
5. 15.58 U F' B2 L B' U D F U D' R' U2 B2 L' F' U R2 F2 R' D' F' L D' B' R
6. 12.50 R' F D2 R' F' U' F L2 D' F' D2 U2 R U' L U B' D2 L2 R' B2 U D' L2 B
7. 12.64 U2 L D U2 L' F2 U' D R D L' F B2 L' U' R' L F B2 D' B F U2 R2 D2
8. 13.42 B2 L F' R U L' B' U F L2 U2 B' L' B R L' F2 B' R F U L2 R2 F' U2
9. 12.70 L2 R' U2 B F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B' U R' D2 R2 L' B' L' F2 L' B' U' B R2 F D'
10. 17.53 D U' R' F U' R' U' R F D' L2 F2 R2 L' F2 D2 U' F' R U2 F2 L' B R' B2
11. 15.14 U' B' L2 B U L' B2 R' L' B' D' R2 L B D' F U R2 B' L B2 D2 F2 L F2
12. 17.62 F' R L2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F U F D2 R2 B2 D R' U' D L' U' F R' U B2 R
13. 12.85 R2 D' R' B2 F L' B U' B2 R' L F' U' L F L' R2 D' F2 B L F' L2 R B
14. 15.26 D' R F B U' B L' F' B2 R D F2 D B U' F L2 D2 L' U' R' U F U2 L'
15. 12.34 L' R2 B' F U2 L D2 U B U F U2 L' U2 B F L' R B U' B2 L R U L
16. 14.42 F' L' F2 B L' U2 D2 R D2 F2 B2 U' R' B R2 U D' F2 D2 R' L B2 R U2 R2
17. 17.54 D R' L' B' D' B F2 L' R2 B D' L2 F U2 R2 D' R' B2 L2 U' D2 F D R2 F
18. 15.37 D' U' L' R' F L B L' U' D' R' D' U2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 F L B2 R' L' F' B2
19. 15.40 D' U R2 L' D2 F U' L' B2 D2 B D2 R B U D F' U' D' L U' L2 F D2 R'
20. 15.60 F' B' U R U D B F D' L2 F R' F2 L2 U B' L F2 R2 F' U2 D' L R U'
21. 13.66 B' U2 R2 B2 L' R' D B' U' R' U' L F D B F2 U' D' L' F B' D' B F U'
22. 12.81 F L2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 F2 R2 F D2 B' L' B F U2 B' L' B2 U2 F R' U' R' F2
23. 14.09 F L B U2 R' L2 F2 U F' B L U L' R2 F' R' B2 R D2 F R2 U L2 B R
24. 14.92 L2 U F2 L' F U' R2 B F' L2 U2 F' U B2 D' U' B' D2 R2 U' L B2 U2 D F
25. 17.06 B D R B2 R D' U2 L B2 D' B' D2 B' L2 D B' L' B2 F2 L2 D' U' F' L2 R2
26. 14.34 B' U2 R2 L U' L' R' U' B U2 R2 B D' F' L' D B2 F' L' D U L D' B' F2
27. 15.56 R2 B' D F' L B' R' F' D2 F D' L' D' L R' U D2 L2 R' F2 U B L2 B F'
28. 12.66 R D' F2 B R L B' L2 U2 F R' B2 D' L' D2 F2 D2 R' B' U R B L' D2 U2
29. 14.45 L' D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F U2 L B' R D R' F R2 F D' U
30. 15.93 F B' U L' F' L U2 B D R2 D' L2 B' D2 R2 L2 D U L' D R2 D' L' B' F
31. 14.03 U L' R' F' D2 R2 D2 F L2 D' U' R U B' F2 D' B2 D' L2 U F L' B' U' D'
32. 15.59 F U F2 L2 F' D L2 D F2 R D' F D2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B F U2 D' F B' D
33. 14.60 U' D' B D2 U' B' D2 F2 L2 F U2 F' R2 U' B R2 D2 F2 B' D' R' U' L F' B2
34. 11.60 F2 D2 F' B R2 L2 B L F2 D' F R' U2 L2 B' R U' F2 L' R2 D2 R D2 F B2
35. 13.65 R B2 F2 L2 B F D2 B' R' F R F' R' U F' D B2 R' D U F U2 D2 B R2
36. 15.58 B' D' B U R' D' F U' D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D U' B2 R' L' U
37. 13.75 D B L2 F R B' D' R2 B2 F L R2 U' R U2 L' U2 D R2 F R2 L B U' B2
38. 13.19 D B D U2 B F D U F U2 R U F2 B D R2 B F' R F' L2 U' L R D
39. 12.74 L R' B' D B2 U' D' L R2 D2 L' U2 F2 U' R2 L F' U2 B' F D2 R2 L2 U D'
40. 15.49 F L' D L B2 L2 F' R U2 D2 F' B2 R2 F2 B U2 L' B U2 B' L' D' B2 L2 U2
41. 17.51 L R U L' U2 F2 D2 R L F' B2 U B F L' U2 F L2 D' F U2 B2 R2 B2 R
42. 13.98 B' L D' F' B D R D2 B R B2 U D R B' L' D' L U' F R2 U2 B U2 B'
43. 14.95 L2 F R2 B D R L' F' D L2 D' L' B' R2 D2 L D F' B' R' D L D F B
44. 16.97 R' F D' B' U' F' B2 U' D2 L' F' R B' L2 D2 U2 F L2 U D' R U D2 B2 R'
45. 15.33 U2 R2 L D' F2 B U' F L' R F D' R F2 R' U2 D' R' B' F R2 D' R2 F D'
46. 13.76 F' U' D' F' L D2 F2 L2 U' B' U' L U2 D' R2 B2 U R' F' R2 U F B2 U L'
47. 14.74 R L B2 R' L2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D U R2 D U B L F' B' R B U F R2 B'
48. 18.02 R2 U L U2 L' B' D B' R2 U' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 F2 U' D R D2 F' R U' D2 B
49. 14.49 D U2 B F' U B R' L' F' U R2 F2 R B' L R D F' R2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 D
50. 15.88 D B2 L2 F2 B D F2 D B F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L' D2 B' R B D U L' F2 L'
51. 15.73 F2 U2 F L' F' U F' R U2 L' R2 U2 R F' R2 D' U' F2 R F D2 R U D' L'
52. 14.67 F' U F' D2 U' B' L' F' R2 U' L F' D' R D2 F B' L2 R' U F2 D2 L2 U D
53. 13.08 R B2 D2 F B' L B2 F R B D2 U L2 D F L' R U L' D2 F2 U2 B R' B2
54. 14.82 B2 R' F R2 F' R' B' R' L2 D F' R' L F' U' R' L' F2 U' B2 L' F L2 D' F2
55. 12.90 D R2 B2 R2 U2 D' L' U D' B2 L' B2 F' R D2 U B U B' R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2
56. 12.25 D' R' L2 B' D U R B' D R L B U F' B U2 B D' L2 U L2 U' F D' R'
57. 13.25 L' R2 B R' F2 R2 U' L D L' D2 F2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R'
58. 12.26 R' D L' U' R2 D2 U L2 D' U B L2 F' R B2 L2 R' B' L' U' D B' L2 F2 D2
59. 15.50 L2 D F2 L' B R' L' D2 U B2 U2 F' U' R' U' L' F2 D2 B R' U R B U2 F'
60. 15.54 F2 U' R F U R' L2 U D' R2 F B U F2 B L U' R2 L2 B' F2 U2 L R B'
61. 14.23 F' D2 B D B' U2 B2 R' B L D U F2 B U2 B2 D' F2 R U' F' L2 D R D2
62. (18.77) L2 R' B' U2 R U' B2 D2 R' D B2 L2 D2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F
63. 15.63 U' F L' U2 D R' D R' F' D' R F L F B' L2 B U' F2 L' D2 B' R' F2 D'
64. 15.70 R F L' D2 R' L2 B' U' L2 F U' L2 B R' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 B L2
65. 18.44 L2 F D' R U' R2 B U L2 B R2 U' R' L U' L2 U L D U' F' R L2 U' L
66. 15.89 R2 D B' L' R B2 D' B' F' R F2 B' U2 B' D' L' D' U' L2 U F D' U' L2 B'
67. 14.45 F2 L' U R' F2 L2 D2 B F2 D' F2 B2 L' F' L2 U2 B2 U2 L B' U2 L' D R2 D2
68. 17.36 B' L2 B' R2 B R' B L' B' D R' B' R U R2 L2 B L D' F2 B2 D' L2 U' D'
69. 17.30 R' F D U F' B' U' R U' D L' R' B D2 B' R2 U D' R B' D R2 B' R' B
70. 11.94 L R' F2 B' D2 L R2 U F' U' F R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' D' R2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 B2
71. 14.75 F2 B R B2 L2 B2 F' D L' R' F2 L D B2 U R2 L' D' U' B D R2 F2 D B
72. 14.49 F2 U' F2 R' F' B L2 R D' R2 L B U' R' L' U2 B2 L2 R' U2 L2 B F' L' F'
73. 13.98 B' R L' F D B2 D2 L2 U2 L' R' B' F' D2 F' U2 L' F2 U2 B L R D2 U2 R
74. 14.46 L2 R2 F D' F2 D L U' D L D L2 B2 R' D U' R' B2 L D L' R2 U' F2 R'
75. 16.14 B2 F L' R2 F L2 R F U' L U' F2 L' F D' F' U2 B' R L2 U2 L2 R' B' R
76. 15.54 F' D F2 U' R' B2 F2 R' B U2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' D' L F2 B' U R' U2
77. 15.32 F L F' B' D2 L2 D L2 B' U F2 U D2 R2 F2 U' F R' L' B U2 D' F' U2 L
78. 15.52 U2 F' U F2 L F U' B2 R' F2 R U2 R' D U2 F2 R' D L' F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2
79. 15.66 F' U2 D2 F D R2 U' D2 F' U' R2 D' U2 R' B2 L U2 F D' B' L D B2 D' L2
80. 15.13 L2 F L' R B2 F D2 L2 B2 U B L' F2 D2 U' R' F U R2 D R' D' F2 B' R'
81. 13.87 F' U' D R' D U B' D L B2 F L2 D F' U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 L B2 R U' R
82. 15.05 U D L2 B R2 B' D F D' B F' L' D' F B' D L R' F' L F D F2 L' F'
83. 16.08 R B' D2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' D' L2 U' D2 B U' D F2 U' R L' D F U2
84. 18.05 D' F R2 B2 U' B2 D' U' L' F L2 R2 B' D F' U2 D2 R' L' U R' F' D2 F' B'
85. 13.98 U2 D L F L' B2 F2 U2 D' L' U R2 D R F U F L B L R2 B' F2 D U
86. 16.94 U' L2 U' F R2 B' U' R2 L U2 D F' U' F2 R2 L2 B F L2 F2 L2 R D2 F2 B'
87. 13.86 U2 L2 R B' L' U L2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B' D2 F' L' F2 B U D' R F2 D R2 U
88. (11.34) F B R L2 B' L2 B D2 R D U2 F R2 B2 R F B D L' R U' L R2 F' R2
89. 12.61 D' L' R2 D2 B' D2 R' U R2 D2 B' F R F U' F L' D' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D'
90. 16.10 U2 R2 F' B2 L' R' B R2 B' D' B' U2 L F2 B' U2 D F2 R B U2 B2 R2 B' L2
91. 14.10 B D2 R2 B U2 R' F2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 U2 D2 F' L2 U' R2 F D R' L2 F2 B R2
92. 11.37 B R' F D' U2 F' U D2 B2 R' F2 U' B L U2 D L' B2 D' L D' U2 L U2 F'
93. 13.29 R2 D F' L U2 L D2 R' F2 D U' B U' B R D2 F D' B R L2 D2 L2 R' D'
94. 14.62 U R D' U' R2 U2 L' D2 B F' L' R2 D L' D U B' L' B2 U B' D' B R L2
95. 14.17 U R2 B2 D F U2 D R2 U2 D2 B F L2 B U' B' L D2 R2 F' U' F' B' L F'
96. 14.62 B2 L2 B2 L' B' F R U L' F' R' L2 D F2 U2 D' B L2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2
97. 16.16 L F L2 F D U2 L R F R B U' B2 F U B L' R' U L2 D L D2 B2 R'
98. 14.98 U2 F L2 D L2 U B L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F U2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 L U B F U' R
99. 14.46 R' U L R' U2 L2 U R' B' D2 R2 B' F R2 U2 D' R' L U' D L2 D2 U R2 F
100. 12.50 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 L2 B F R D2 B F2 R' B2 U2 B' D2 L' R' B D2 U2 F2 B2 U



Insane...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2011)

4x4 sim with one hand 

*52.845* single
(52.845) 59.101 (1:09.295) 1:07.143 57.018 => *1:01.087* avg5
52.845 59.101 1:09.295 1:07.143 57.018 (1:14.979) 1:03.28 1:07.865 1:11.167 1:03.295 1:02.905 (52.672) => *1:03.391* avg12


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 8, 2011)

megasomething
1:48.90, (1:32.01), 1:50.97, 1:55.13, 1:41.77, (2:08.30), 1:46.75, 1:38.35, 1:57.03, 1:36.36, 1:53.75, 1:55.89 = 1:48.49


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 8, 2011)

(13.24), 17.29, (19.22), 14.25, 16.66 = 16.07

OH avg5 PB.

1: easy x-cross, 6 s F2L but dot OLL :/
2: non-lucky
3: non-lucky
4: OLL skip
5: forced OLL skip


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 8, 2011)

cool. What did you use to force the OLL skip? Just curious.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 8, 2011)

setup for the case:
L' U' L U R U' L' U L U R'

alg:
R U' L' U' L U R' U' L' U L


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Jan 8, 2011)

Statistics for 12-17-2010 11:43:31

Average: 12.63
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 8.76
Worst Time: 17.53
Individual Times:
1. 11.19 L R' D U2 L' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F' R B' F' R' U' B2 D2 R2 D B2 F' R'
2. (8.76) D' B F U2 F2 R2 D U2 B D L D' B' L2 R2 B' L F' R D U L2 B L D2
3. 13.72 L' R2 D U L' R D2 F' D' B2 F' L' D2 B' D2 L R' F' D' U2 R2 D2 U B2 D
4. 13.91 F' D2 U' B L D L R' D F2 U' B2 U B F2 R U F' U' L2 D U' B U L2
5. 12.30 D' U B L' B2 F' D' U L F' L U L' B2 F' R' F L2 R U' B2 L' R B F
6. 12.44 F D' R' B F R U B U R D' L2 R2 B2 F L' F2 L R' U' B' U B L' B2
7. 9.59 F2 U B F' U' L2 R F' L' D U2 R2 B' L2 D' U2 L' R' U' B' L R2 F2 L U
8. 12.77 B' F L2 R' B2 D' B2 D U' L' R2 F' L2 R2 B F' L' D' L2 R' B2 U L R' B'
9. 13.97 R U F' L' R D2 U B D U2 R' D2 B' L R D2 U' F R' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2
10. (17.53) U2 R D U L2 R D2 U B' D2 B D R2 F D' B2 U B2 L' D' U L2 B2 F2 U
11. 13.47 D' R U2 B' R2 D' L2 R2 F' D L R2 F' D R' D' B2 D2 F D2 R D2 U F D2
12. 12.91 B' F2 U F L' R2 U R' F2 D' U2 B F2 L2 R B2 L B L R2 F2 L2 B' F' R2


Statistics for 12-17-2010 11:43:46

Average: 12.40
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 8.76
Worst Time: 13.91
Individual Times:
1. 11.19 L R' D U2 L' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F' R B' F' R' U' B2 D2 R2 D B2 F' R'
2. (8.76) D' B F U2 F2 R2 D U2 B D L D' B' L2 R2 B' L F' R D U L2 B L D2
3. 13.72 L' R2 D U L' R D2 F' D' B2 F' L' D2 B' D2 L R' F' D' U2 R2 D2 U B2 D
4. (13.91) F' D2 U' B L D L R' D F2 U' B2 U B F2 R U F' U' L2 D U' B U L2
5. 12.30 D' U B L' B2 F' D' U L F' L U L' B2 F' R' F L2 R U' B2 L' R B F

PB


----------



## Toad (Jan 9, 2011)

```
Ucw	-	0.84
Uccw	-	0.78
H	-	0.91
Z	-	1.15
Acw	-	0.96
Accw	-	0.97
E	-	1.00
Y	-	1.09
V	-	1.25
Na	-	1.22
Nb	-	1.25
Ja	-	0.96
Jb	-	0.77
T	-	0.81
F	-	1.31
Ra	-	1.22
Rb	-	1.06
Ga	-	1.38
Gb	-	1.36
Gc	-	1.33
Gd	-	1.25

Sum = 22.87
Mean = 1.09
```

8 sub1s, all sub 1.39


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes said:


> setup for the case:
> L' U' L U R U' L' U L U R'
> 
> alg:
> R U' L' U' L U R' U' L' U L


 
setup: same

alg: (U' y) R' U F U' F' U' R


----------



## whauk (Jan 9, 2011)

OH
13.14, 12.83, 12.70, (18.80), (11.84)


12.89 of 5

time before was a 17 and i was really nervous. luckily that last solve had sune + Uperm 
avg of 12 was only 15.2 or sth...


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 9, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> setup: same
> 
> alg: (U' y) R' U F U' F' U' R


 
even better: L' U2 R U R' U2 L


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 9, 2011)

2x2 ao25 3.95 

I think I'm somewhat sub-4 now (again?) xD


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 9, 2011)

New PB single, Avg12, Avg30.

number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.79
worst time: 20.69

current avg5: 17.80 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 13.95 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 17.27 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 15.26 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 16.13 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 16.10



Spoiler






Spoiler



1. 10.79 D F' D2 F2 D R' D L2 R' B' U2 B2 R D R B2 F U D' F2 U R' F2 U D





Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.95
1. 12.69 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D R D2 L U2 B2 R' L F2 R D' U' F2 D2 L' F' B' L2 R D 
2. 14.72 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 D' U' F' U L' D2 R2 D F B2 D' B2 L R' B' D' U2 L' U' F 
3. (15.83) L2 F L2 U2 D F2 D U' B' U L B' R2 U2 D L' B U' F B' D2 R' L' F R' 
4. (10.79) D F' D2 F2 D R' D L2 R' B' U2 B2 R D R B2 F U D' F2 U R' F2 U D 
5. 14.45 U2 F L2 F U R B R' U' F' B2 R U L' R' U L2 R' D' U B' U2 F2 R2 F'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.26
1. 17.45 U' B R' F R D' L B' R' L2 D' B U' R' U2 L' F L B D' F' R2 U' L2 D' 
2. 15.07 B U' L' F D R2 U2 F R B2 D' U2 R2 F' D' U' F' R2 L F' B' R' U2 D' B2 
3. 16.31 R' U' R' U' D2 B D' F2 R2 L2 F' L' F L' B R2 U2 F' L R F' R2 F' U L2 
4. 17.08 R F L2 D' L' U2 R' B F2 D F' D' L' D2 U B2 R' U B L' D' R' F2 U F' 
5. 13.43 D' R' B D2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 U R B2 U R' B' D L D2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 
6. (18.19) F2 B U2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 U R F2 R2 B' R2 B L' F U2 F' D' F B' R2 U2 
7. 12.69 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D R D2 L U2 B2 R' L F2 R D' U' F2 D2 L' F' B' L2 R D 
8. 14.72 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 D' U' F' U L' D2 R2 D F B2 D' B2 L R' B' D' U2 L' U' F 
9. 15.83 L2 F L2 U2 D F2 D U' B' U L B' R2 U2 D L' B U' F B' D2 R' L' F R' 
10. (10.79) D F' D2 F2 D R' D L2 R' B' U2 B2 R D R B2 F U D' F2 U R' F2 U D 
11. 14.45 U2 F L2 F U R B R' U' F' B2 R U L' R' U L2 R' D' U B' U2 F2 R2 F' 
12. 15.60 F' D2 B' F L2 D L' F2 B' U L2 B F2 L2 D B D' F2 D' B' F2 L2 U' F' L2





Spoiler



Session average: 16.13
1. 13.40 L' F2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 B D' B F2 U D2 L D2 R2 L D B R2 D2 R2 U 
2. 19.55 L D B U' R2 F D L F' D R2 L' B L2 D' U B D' L D2 F2 L F2 L2 B 
3. 13.48 F L2 R' U2 F B' R F' R' F R D2 L' B F R' U2 F2 B U L' U' R' U D' 
4. 17.03 B D R F2 L D2 R' D U B R2 F D2 F L' U D' L2 B2 R F2 R L F U 
5. 13.25 B D U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F' R2 L2 U2 D' L D2 U' L B2 F L F' B U B' R' 
6. 17.35 L' R' D' U2 B2 L2 R' D R B' F U' R B' D L' R2 D U B F' L2 F' R U 
7. 17.45 U' B R' F R D' L B' R' L2 D' B U' R' U2 L' F L B D' F' R2 U' L2 D' 
8. 15.07 B U' L' F D R2 U2 F R B2 D' U2 R2 F' D' U' F' R2 L F' B' R' U2 D' B2 
9. 16.31 R' U' R' U' D2 B D' F2 R2 L2 F' L' F L' B R2 U2 F' L R F' R2 F' U L2 
10. 17.08 R F L2 D' L' U2 R' B F2 D F' D' L' D2 U B2 R' U B L' D' R' F2 U F' 
11. 13.43 D' R' B D2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 U R B2 U R' B' D L D2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 
12. 18.19 F2 B U2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 U R F2 R2 B' R2 B L' F U2 F' D' F B' R2 U2 
13. 12.69 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D R D2 L U2 B2 R' L F2 R D' U' F2 D2 L' F' B' L2 R D 
14. 14.72 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 D' U' F' U L' D2 R2 D F B2 D' B2 L R' B' D' U2 L' U' F 
15. 15.83 L2 F L2 U2 D F2 D U' B' U L B' R2 U2 D L' B U' F B' D2 R' L' F R' 
16. (10.79) D F' D2 F2 D R' D L2 R' B' U2 B2 R D R B2 F U D' F2 U R' F2 U D 
17. 14.45 U2 F L2 F U R B R' U' F' B2 R U L' R' U L2 R' D' U B' U2 F2 R2 F' 
18. 15.60 F' D2 B' F L2 D L' F2 B' U L2 B F2 L2 D B D' F2 D' B' F2 L2 U' F' L2 
19. 19.76 F L' U D' L' U R' F' R2 L2 D2 L' U' R' D R F B' L2 D R U B' L D2 
20. 17.89 F' B2 L2 F B2 L2 F' L' U L' R' D' B' F2 D' U F U B2 U' B R2 F L D 
21. 14.47 B2 D' B2 D2 F R' U R' D' B L' D F B L' R' B2 F' L2 B' L' F2 L R2 U' 
22. 17.93 R2 D' F U2 F2 B' R' U' L D' U2 R B' D' F D' F2 U' F B' L2 B2 D2 R' D2 
23. (20.69) D F2 U2 L' B U F' U' D' F' R' U R2 L' B L' U L' F' R' B2 R2 D2 F' L' 
24. 13.91 U L R' D2 R L U' L B' L U F' B' D2 F' R' U' R F U2 D F' B' D F 
25. 14.53 U' D F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 D' F U' B U' D L2 B L' U' D L' F' L' B' L2 F2 
26. 15.91 L2 D2 R U' F B U' F2 U' F' R L F2 R2 L2 F2 B L U L' U' L' B F U' 
27. 18.83 R L B2 R D2 R B' U D2 F2 D L2 U B2 U D B U2 D' R' B2 D' U' B' D' 
28. 17.32 R' F R L2 F2 U' D2 L F D' R2 D2 B2 F' R' B' L' D' R2 F' U F' R' L2 F2 
29. 18.24 F U2 B L2 D R' U2 R2 F' L2 D' U2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 R' 
30. 17.84 U2 R2 B' F D R' D F2 D R2 L' F' U' D' L R2 F2 R B2 D B' R2 B2 F L


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2011)

*8.91 * F B' D R2 U2 L D' B2 D U R2 F B D U2 L D F2 L R2 B F' R2 U' D'

XCross: x' z R' U R2 x U L U'
F2L2: x2 U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L3: U2 L' U' L
F2L4: y2 U' R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: r U R' U' M' U R U' R'
PLL: U' y2 R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'

48/8.91 = 5.38 tps (I think)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 9, 2011)

14 second drop past 3 days

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:14.68
worst time: 1:31.72

current avg5: 1:23.34 (σ = 4.37)
best avg5: 1:19.91 (σ = 2.28)

current avg12: 1:21.73 (σ = 3.54)
best avg12: 1:21.73 (σ = 3.54)

session avg: 1:21.73 (σ = 3.54)
session mean: 1:21.97

1:23.97, 1:20.66, 1:18.80, 1:14.68, 1:25.25, 1:23.08, 1:17.84, 1:28.33, 1:23.99, 1:31.72, 1:17.69, 1:17.67

<3. Single came close to beating PB.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 01-06-2011 17:21:56
> 
> Average: 12.00
> Standard Deviation: 0.89
> ...


 
Great job :tu
Stop being so fast


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 9, 2011)

New 2x2 avg 12 PB
3.06, 2.30, 3.65, 3.08, 4.33, 3.65, 4.09, 2.96, (2.00), 3.09, (5.83+), 2.34 = 3.26
+2. 
Scrambles:
Average of 12: 3.26
1. 3.06 F2 U' F R2 U' F R2 F2 U R' U' 
2. 2.30 F U' F2 U' R F2 U R2 U' R' U' 
3. 3.65 R U F R' F' R2 F R2 U R' U' 
4. 3.08 F U' R U' F' R F2 U' F2 R' U' 
5. 4.33 U F U2 R' U' F' U2 R F2 R' U' 
6. 3.65 U2 R' U' R U2 F' R' U2 F' R' U' 
7. 4.09 F' U' F R' U R2 F R' U2 R U' 
8. 2.96 R U' R F' U2 F R U F' R' U' 
9. (2.00) U' R F U' R F2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
10. 3.09 R' U2 F' R' F' R U' R2 U R' U' 
11. (5.83+) R2 F U2 R' F2 R' F R U R' U' 
12. 2.34 F R2 F' R' U F' U R F' R' U' 
Hopefully I'll get a sub-3 soon.

Edit: I came 8th in the weekly comp, 5th at 2x2, 4th at Master Magic and 3rd at Magic.


----------



## Nupist (Jan 9, 2011)

0.06 seconds on the 3x3x1, more luck than skill.


----------



## Frapdeizer (Jan 9, 2011)

so I tried my old 6x6 last night..
2:14.90 DP, 2:17.43 PP, *2:16.77 OP, 2:24.77 DP, 2:12.77 OP ,2:18.21 OP, 2:20.81 DP , 2:15.93 PP, 2:04.33 OP, 2:03.56, 2:18.66, 2:05.55 ,2:17.97 OP, 2:11.86*, 2:16.97 PP = 2:14.29 avg12, 2:08.60 avg5, 2:07.94 mo3.
2:04 was 1:36 reduction -.-


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one Michal!

Statistics for 01-09-2011 16:35:05

Average: 9.96
Standard Deviation: 0.79
Best Time: 8.15
Worst Time: 13.90
Individual Times:
1.	10.83	F' U' F' U L2 R' D' U L U' F2 U L' D B' F' D' U L B' F' L R D' F
2.	11.03	L F' L R D2 L2 R D2 U2 L2 B' D' U' F2 U' B2 D' U2 L R2 D U' L2 R' U
3.	8.55	U' R' F D2 L2 B L' R U2 B' U2 L' F2 D U2 F2 D L R2 B L U L2 U' L2
4.	9.44	U B' F L2 R2 F2 D' B F' R' F' D' U L2 R B2 U' L2 R' F2 D2 B2 R B' F
5.	8.99	F2 L2 B' D2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B F D2 R B' D2 U2 L2 R D' U2 B' F D' U' B
6.	10.76	L2 F2 D U F' R' D R' B' R2 B' F D2 U' L2 R' B' F' D' U2 R F2 U2 B F'
7.	(8.15)	R' D R U' L2 U' B' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' L2 F U' L F2 R D' U' R B' F
8.	9.68	L2 F2 D' B F2 D' F' U' B' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 L2 R D2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' R D2
9.	11.04	F2 D B L' R2 D R2 F2 U' L D U2 R' D2 B2 L' R D' U' B F L' D B R'
10.	9.32	D U L R' D F' U B2 L B2 F' R2 U' L' R2 U2 B' F L D' L' B D' U' B
11.	(13.90)	L2 D' U L' D U2 F' D U2 R B F2 D2 R' U2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' R'
12.	9.99	D U R U' F D B' D F' D B F' D B2 F' R' B2 L F2 D U2 B2 L R2 U2

Nice avg of 12 (not a pb) and also 8.99 avg of 5 (pb)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 9, 2011)

number of times: 80/80
best time: 7.77
worst time: 17.27

current avg5: 9.33 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 8.49 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 10.20 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 9.23 (σ = 0.99) (counting +2 >_>)

session avg: 10.12 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 10.18

2 counting 15s and 2 counting 14s iirc.
First 50 solves were 9.99 avg50 .


----------



## Kynit (Jan 9, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 4x4 sim with one hand


 
What the hell... How are you so fast?!


----------



## Shortey (Jan 9, 2011)

5:55.55 7x7

Not a PB, but just a fun number.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally a sub 10 single!!! 8.25 second solve!!! U' B2 R' F' D2 L2 R B2 D' F U L' D' B L2 D' B R2

This scramble is just ridiculous. Easy x-cross with preserved pair, fat anti-sune and U-Perm.


----------



## CuberKyle (Jan 9, 2011)

49.33 average of 5. I've been cubing since august as a hobby but never put much effort into it. Now I'm motivated


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2011)

4 NL sub10's within about 5 minutes: 9.95, 9.71, 9.98, 9.93


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2011)

SUB-9!!!!!

(computer cube)

9.23 8.691 8.629 8.768 (7.299) 9.529 (11.093) 9.038 7.551 9.514 8.338 8.78 => 8.807


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 11, 2011)

1:09.44 single 4x4x4.
Edit-PB average of 12. I LOVE 4X4X4

stats: (hide)
number of times: 26/26
best time: 1:10.55
worst time: 1:34.68

current avg5: 1:18.64 (σ = 2.07)
best avg5: 1:16.26 (σ = 2.39)

*current avg12: 1:19.62 (σ = 3.67)
best avg12: 1:19.62 (σ = 3.67)*

session avg: 1:22.16 (σ = 5.00)
session mean: 1:22.20
times (reset):
1:28.34, 1:34.68, 1:13.34[LL skip lolol. forced the OLL skip], 1:24.56, 1:31.77, 1:18.53, 1:29.12, 1:24.73, 1:28.12, 1:23.42, 1:19.24, 1:22.96, 1:17.34, 1:27.19, *1:15.50, 1:27.02, 1:20.52, 1:25.34, 1:13.24, 1:19.10, 1:23.49, 1:16.44, 1:10.55, 1:23.15, 1:21.41, 1:18.06*


LL skip in there, almost had a PB single..ah..so close


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 11, 2011)

4x4:
41.97, (39.11), (57.00), 40.58, 43.11 = 41.89 :O

NP, PP, DP, NP, NP iirc. First sub-44 avg I think.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 11, 2011)

lol xD


----------



## EricReese (Jan 12, 2011)

Very inconsistent :3 but sub 3 finally!

Average of 12: 2:56.73
1. (2:10.95) F' u F R2 D' B' R2 L r' F' R L' D2 R2 F R2 L B' D2 R f2 U r L2 D' r f2 u' L2 U' r2 F2 U2 R f B2 U2 r2 R' F2
2. 2:51.69 D2 F' B R F D U2 f L2 U R u' f F2 B' r2 U' B U2 R B r2 D F2 D B L' U R' D' R r U r' R2 B D R' F r2
3. 2:54.33 D' R r' u2 F D F2 u2 R' B2 D B' R u' f' F2 L' B' u U' r' D' F' B' r' U2 u R2 D R' L2 U L' B2 f r' f2 r' F L2
4. 2:57.63 B u r R' F' U2 R D' L' R' u R u D2 B' u2 F D2 u2 R' f U2 D2 u R' f2 F D r' B2 L' R' B' R2 F' R B' L D' L2
5. (3:30.08) r2 f' L' B U R u2 f' u2 R B2 L' R' D' r' D2 L' D' L' F R' u2 F u2 D' L2 f' B' D u' f2 B' F' L2 f' B L B2 D2 L2
6. 2:56.05 F' D2 r' F u2 r L2 B D u f2 D U' f' B' R2 u R U2 u' B' F2 R B u2 R' U2 u2 D' B' F r f2 R L' B' D2 r' f L2
7. 2:19.87 u' L F2 f2 B U' u D2 f R' F' L' U2 u2 r R L D r' U2 R f' U' u R' L2 u R2 U R' B2 F f L2 R D r' U2 L' U2
8. 2:39.20 F D' U f' U D' L' F' D' R U L' D2 F2 f u2 L R' u2 R' D f' L U2 B' r F2 U2 F2 U' L D' u L R2 F' B2 r F2 U2
9. 3:13.09 u' U L f2 B U D R2 D F R u B f2 L2 D U' B' R u2 f2 D r' u' R2 D R L2 f' F' U' L2 r2 F R2 r' f' D2 R F
10. 3:11.77 u2 B u f r2 R' D2 r D F D' u2 B' F r' U2 f2 r2 L' R F2 R2 u' f2 r U' r u r' F2 L' r F' R2 B f U' B F2 f'
11. 3:05.27 r U L B R D U' r' R U' F' B' u2 U R' B r2 U F' R' u D2 r L f' L R2 F2 D' u2 r R2 f' U2 L D' f r L R
12. 3:18.35 U r B u f D2 r2 B2 R' D' F' B' r F2 D2 R2 B' R2 r2 f' D U r2 u B f r U D2 L' B' u L2 U2 R2 r2 f U2 B2 U2 

first solve was no parity PLL skip. Last solve was forced OLL skip PLL parity. I need to stop forgetting that I still have the last 2 edge pairs left, it happened 3 times in this average, including the last solve :3


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2011)

OH PB! 39.75! Finaly sub-40!!


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 12, 2011)

OMFG 2x2 average.

Session Average: 3.96
σ: 2.80
Best Time: 2.27
Worst Time: 8.41
Individual Times:
4.53, 4.12, (2.27), (8.41), 3.24

1. 4.53 R' U R' F' R U F' R2
2. 4.12 U2 F' U2 F U2 R U2
3. (2.27) U F2 U2 R F' U2 R F' <--------- 9 move solution...
4. (8.41) R F' U R U2 R' U F2 R' F2
5. 3.24 U2 F U' R2 F U2 F R' U2


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 12, 2011)

so today I decided to become color neutral. Here is my first ever color neutral avg50, ~ 4 seconds worse than normal. I made a conscious effort to not do white crosses unless it was a blatantly obvious easy one (I think I did 3 white crosses the whole time)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.01
worst time: 32.52

current avg5: 25.02 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 18.78 (σ = 1.19)

current avg12: 23.85 (σ = 2.42)
best avg12: 20.07 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 22.24 (σ = 3.43)

The 15.01 was on yellow cross, but I also got a 15.31 on blue cross


----------



## EricReese (Jan 12, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.51
1. 10.77 U2 F' R U R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U'
2. 8.08 R' F2 R2 U R' F R U' F2 R' U'
3. 11.35 U' F2 U' F U' F2 R F' U R' U'
4. 7.19 F' U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U' F R' U'
5. 9.09 F U' F U2 R2 F' U' R' U R' U'
6. (7.06) U R U2 F R2 F' U R' F' R' U'
7. 8.53 R F R' F2 R' U' F R2 U' R U'
8. 9.49 U2 R F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U'
9. 10.39 U2 R2 U R2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
10. (14.05) R F' R2 U2 F R' U R F' R' U'
11. 11.00 F R' U2 R2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
12. 9.19 U R U R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R' U' 

Sub 10


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 12, 2011)

Sub-20 average of 50. ^w^
Average of 50: 19.90



Spoiler



times: 25.05, 21.52, 18.45, 22.65, 17.85+, 20.57, 19.57, 18.24, 18.49, 17.76, 19.10, 20.00, 19.81, 18.65, 22.53, 20.81, 19.87, 18.96, 19.98, 21.33, 19.76, 18.69, 19.07, 22.16, 21.28, 18.54, 20.16, 19.18, 15.45, 17.07, 19.15, 18.56, 22.86, 19.42, 19.50, 16.49, 24.19, 19.60, 18.03+, 20.85, 21.57, 24.89, 21.82, 17.63, 19.52, 17.68, 20.94, 28.62[EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW], 16.05, 19.60+

stats:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.45
worst time: 28.62

current avg5: 19.41 (σ = 1.34)
best avg5: 18.26 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 20.25 (σ = 2.14)
best avg12: 18.94 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 19.90 (σ = 1.98)
session mean: 19.99


----------



## Godmil (Jan 12, 2011)

YAY! Finally my first sub-30 Ao12 
Made big improvements in the last day by deciding to do slow turning for the F2L, I really didn't believe it could make such a difference (only took 30mins before my slow turning averages were better than my regular ones).
Was a good finish for the Ao12 too cause I hit a 22s full step solve, which is still rare for me 


Spoiler



Best average of 12: 29.71
45-56 - 29.04 26.69 34.72 30.38 (43.96) 32.35 27.19 32.90 24.63 30.34 28.86 (22.93)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 12, 2011)

OH
28.50 avg50
All nl. Improving o so slowly.


----------



## whauk (Jan 12, 2011)

doing some *OH*
number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.55
worst time: 21.30

current avg5: 15.26 (s = 1.22)
best avg5: 12.71 (s = 0.85) (11.55), 11.58, (15.36), 13.63, 12.94
current avg12: 15.04 (s = 2.31)
best avg12: 14.40 (s = 1.97)

session avg: 15.87 (s = 2.16) on the road to sub15 
session mean: 15.89

and the reconstruction of the 11.55:
scramble: F U D F2 U R L2 B F' D' U' F' R2 D2 F' D2 B U' R' F' L U2 R L2 F2 

double xcross: x2 y L2 R2 F2 U F' R' F' U' y'R' F R
pair3: z U' R U2 R' U' (and the rest is not that interesting^^)


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 12, 2011)

Excellent. Going to comp soon?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 12, 2011)

whauk said:


> best avg5: 12.71 (s = 0.85) (11.55), 11.58, (15.36), 13.63, 12.94


 Insane. No other way to describe it.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 13, 2011)

5x5: 3:17.94 and 3:26.69 ao5/12. I feel stuck, but I know that I'm slowly improving. I want sub 3!


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 13, 2011)

This came out of nowhere...
Rubik's cube
Jan 12, 2011 9:55:00 PM - 9:57:51 PM

Mean: 16.30
Standard deviation: 2.58
Best Time: 14.24
Worst Time: 21.24

Best average of 5: 15.34
1-5 - (21.24) 16.12 (14.24) 15.63 14.28

1. 21.24 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U F D2 U2 B2 R' L2 F' D2 U2 R U2
2. 16.12 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' R D' B' R' B L F R L' D2
3. 14.24 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F R D' R' F R' U R' B' R D'
4. 15.63 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D B D' R2 B R' B' R B U2 R
5. 14.28 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B U R D U2 F R F' L' U' L


----------



## xdaragon (Jan 13, 2011)

First Sub 2 solve on 4x4 1min 45 secs . (I use 1-edge pairing XD)


----------



## EricReese (Jan 13, 2011)

xdaragon said:


> First Sub 2 solve on 4x4 1min 45 secs . (I use 1-edge pairing XD)


 
Wow nice, you should learn 2pair. You could drop your times about 30 seconds with a bit of practice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 13, 2011)

PB 1/12, the single time had OLL parity, sune into U perm


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 16/16
best time: 1:07.75
worst time: 1:29.16

current avg5: 1:18.03 (σ = 1.73)
best avg5: 1:18.03 (σ = 1.73)

current avg12: 1:18.54 (σ = 2.26)
best avg12: 1:18.54 (σ = 2.26)

session avg: 1:19.65 (σ = 3.26)
session mean: 1:19.50

times (reset):
1:17.53, 1:29.16, 1:27.88, 1:21.35, 1:16.80, 1:19.18, 1:14.33, 1:20.11, 1:22.92, 1:21.82, 1:17.97, 1:16.43, 1:20.43, 1:21.08, 1:07.75[RAWR PB. OLL PARITY], 1:17.24


----------



## whauk (Jan 13, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Excellent. Going to comp soon?


 
i cant go to aachen... i hope there is sth before german open. 
dont expect too much from me. i am always ~3 seconds worse in comp.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 13, 2011)

Did an avg100 because Sébastien demanded a sub-10 avg100.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.84
worst time: 13.84

current avg5: 9.76 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 9.74 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 9.29 (σ = 0.77)

current avg100: 9.93 (σ = 1.13)
best avg100: 9.93 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 9.93 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 9.94

9.20, 10.08, 11.60, 9.00, 11.29, 9.93, 9.31, 9.82, 8.00, 10.73, 9.56, 9.55, 8.71, 11.21, 9.18, 9.68, 11.09, 10.03, 11.27, 8.88, 8.44, 11.69, 10.03, 8.00, 9.56, 11.00, 10.23, 8.90, 11.94, 10.41, 8.77, 12.10, 9.94, 10.26, 9.93, 7.92, 13.84, 9.21, 9.57, 10.64, 10.18, 9.83, 12.65, 11.53, 9.98, 10.41, 8.91, 8.16, 10.30, 9.61, 10.91, 12.51, 12.19, 8.83, 8.82, 11.59, 9.18, 9.41, 9.59, 9.80, 9.55, 10.54, 11.04, 8.49, 9.91, 10.34, 9.77, 8.98, 10.23, 9.48, 10.31, 8.39, 7.84, 11.14, 10.05, 9.10, 8.68, 9.27, 10.63, 8.64, 10.49, 9.02, 8.61, 12.96, 11.85, 10.55, 8.54, 8.46, 7.99, 10.75, 9.32, 9.16, 11.26, 8.86, 10.79, 9.41, 10.71, 8.57, 9.96, 9.92

Really nice! Finally sub-10  I guess, I "am" sub-10 now .
Neither +2s, nor POPs 
ZOMG THANKS BASTI FOR TELLING ME TO DO AN AVG100! <3


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 13, 2011)

I couldn't love it more to have done it now


----------



## Diniz (Jan 13, 2011)

Not my accomplishment, but as I find it amazing I will post it here:

Gabriel Dechichi just did sub10 avg using F2L + 2look OLL+ 2look PLL



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.96
1. 8.72 F2 B' R' U2 F' R L U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R' B U D L' F D L' U2 B2 R2 F' B' 
2. 10.52 U2 F L' R2 F2 U' L R2 U R U' R2 U D2 F' L U L2 R' D2 U R' D' B' L' 
3. 9.78 L2 B' U F2 B2 L' F' U B2 F' R F2 L2 U' D' F' R F2 D' U F' U2 D2 R D 
4. 9.77 U2 D' R D' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 U R D2 B D2 F2 U L U L' R' 
5. (11.91) D' F2 U D2 L R' B' R' L2 F2 U' F' R' D B' U L' F2 R2 L D' B2 F' R2 F 
6. 10.50 D B2 R' D' R2 B U' B L B2 F2 D2 U B' L B2 F' R' F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U 
7. 10.81 R2 F2 B L F B' D' F' L F2 B L2 R2 D U B2 R L D' R2 B' D R' B2 F2 
8. (8.68) L2 B2 U' D' R2 D' F2 U B' L' U R2 B' F2 L B U R2 D' L2 U2 R L2 F2 U' 
9. 9.19 B' U' F B' U2 F R' L B D2 L' U' R2 D' U L D2 R U' L' U' B F2 D L' 
10. 10.67 U B2 D' F' L R' B2 F2 R D B L' D B2 L' U F2 U2 R2 F B D2 B' F D' 
11. 9.56 U' L R2 U R U' R2 D2 B U' R F R U2 B2 U2 D2 B2 F R2 L' D' U' L' R 
12. 10.05 D' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R' D' L' B' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' U B2 L B D' F



And 13.20 avg12 using LBL+2look OLL+2look PLL


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 13, 2011)

New PB average of 5 on 4x4:1:52.30 (σ = 2.68)

times :
1:38.95, 1:55.99, 1:56.07, 1:51.21, 1:49.71


----------



## Escher (Jan 13, 2011)

Cornelius <3 <3 <3


----------



## Raffael (Jan 13, 2011)

it's been a while, but finally i can report some new pb's on 3x3:
(had a great cubing session during a train ride today)

best single solve: 11.00 (NL, pretty good for me)
best avg5: 15.15 (new PB)
best avg12: 15.91 (new PB)
first 50 solves: 17.17 (new PB)
first 75 solves: 17.92 (new PB)
avg100: 17.90 (new PB)

finally sub-18 avg100, YAY!!!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Gabriel Dechichi just did sub10 avg using F2L + 2look OLL+ 2look PLL


Whoa!!!!!

Totally insane. I for one would love a video of him doing this (doesn't have to be sub10).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't practice 4x4x4 but since I've got X cubes and MF8 + Dayans on their way I thought I better break in my mini QJ.
My PB was 1.57:xx with an Eastsheen, today was the 1st time I timed myself in months.
About 10 solves and my PB went down to 1.45:xx to 1.37:23 with double parity.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 13, 2011)

Did some OH today. I've been practicing my R' fingertrick, and I saw a large improvement in my times.

Single: 22.91
Avg of 5: 32.11
Avg of 12: 34.53


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2011)

9.826 avg100!!  (If I did this on a real cube, would you guys think it was cool? )


Spoiler



10.534 10.954 11.227 10.478 8.056 8.13 10.636 10.202 8.422 9.793 7.877 9.39 10.742 10.841 8.147 8.982 12.773 8.217 9.391 10.406 8.785 9.711 11.732 10.864 9.321 7.184 9.969 9.839 8.436 9.44 9.437 8.934 9.99 10.354 9.867 11.247 14.222 9.612 9.355 (6.966) 9.29 9.769 9.592 8.906 8.787 10.008 9.113 11.162 9.21 9.547 10.386 9.709 11.38 12.248 8.242 10.352 (23.718) 9.92 7.408 7.853 8.041 9.963 9.556 10.68 10.62 9.792 8.88 9.144 10.685 11.694 9.147 9.678 9.783 11.376 10.544 9.729 9.293 9.655 10.804 8.528 8.786 9.44 7.842 11.76 17.153 8.515 10.114 8.952 7.868 11.997 9.457 8.692 10.742 11.521 10.958 9.158 9.172 11.412 7.99 7.481



Also, a little tps:
8.721 = 79 @ *9.06*


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 9.826 avg100!!  (If I did this on a real cube, would you guys think it was cool? )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Just saying, I think this is cool. Period.

But anyway, I got four new PB's in one session =D Unfortunately, it was on cTimer, and I didn't think to save any scrambles.
13.37 single, 16.08 avg 5, 16.xx (I forget) avg of 12, and 17.88 avg 50. Hooray for sudden drops in times!


----------



## Joël (Jan 14, 2011)

After years of not breaking any single records, I broke my lucky single: 7.51 .


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 14, 2011)

qq, nice back to back sub 8s to finish off the average. It's hard to believe anyone on here wouldn't consider that achievement cool.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2011)

The average was rolling, if anyone's wondering. The back to back 7s were just good luck 

I made a 2gen sim.
(1.383) 4.802 5.895 3.873 (14.237) 5.987 5.782 4.58 4.886 3.336 4.072 4.343 => *4.756* avg12
4.542 = 48 @ *10.57* tps
*1.339* = 11 @ 8.22


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 14, 2011)

I got this a few days ago, but I forgot to post it, and now I have lost the scrambles (unless there is still a way to get them? I saved the session as a .maff file). Done with Dayan + MF8 4x4.
56.73, 58.46, 1:00.75, 1:08.15, 1:00.79 = 1:00.00  
PB, but so close to sub-1... 
Also a PB 1:02.65 average of 12, but don't want to figure out which times correspond to that


----------



## EricReese (Jan 14, 2011)

Color Neutral

Sub 25

Average of 12: 24.93
1. (18.17) L F' U' R F D2 F' L2 U' D B2 L2 R2 U R U' B' F2 U' D2 B U' L F B
2. 23.33 D' U2 B' L2 R' F2 U D B U' F2 L F D F U' R2 U2 L' U L2 R2 F B' D2
3. 26.69 B' D U B2 D B2 U2 R' U R' L2 B' D' L R' D U R' L2 F' D2 B2 F U2 D'
4. (31.86) L' U B R' F2 D F R2 L' D U F L' R U2 F2 L U' R2 D' U' F' L U' D'
5. 27.79 F' U L D2 R2 D B' U R B2 L' R' U L R2 D' R F' B2 D2 L2 D R' U R'
6. 25.55 B' U2 F' R L2 B' L' F2 B' R U B L F B D U' L2 R' F B2 D' B' D' U
7. 21.08 U' B' F' D' R2 F2 R' B2 F' R' U B' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B U2 R B' L2 U2 L2 B
8. 25.23 F' D' R2 D R D' R2 U L' R U2 D2 F B U' L' B R' F2 D U' R' U R2 D'
9. 18.35 B' D U R' D' B2 U F' D R L B' L2 U F D2 R' U F R2 D' L U2 D2 B2
10. 27.15 R2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 D' L R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' R F2 D2 F2 B' U2 B' F2 L' F2 D
11. 27.38 F2 D2 L2 R2 D F L' D' U2 B' U2 F' L2 B L F' D2 U2 R L' D B' L U L
12. 26.80 U2 B2 R' B' U2 D2 B' U' D' L U2 R2 D' L' R' U' D2 R B R F' R F' L2 D'


----------



## Pusha (Jan 14, 2011)

5.65 NL single

F' U2 R2 D2 F2 U' B D2 R2 U' D' F' L D' L2 U D2 F U2 D F2 U' B2 L' U'

z' x L F' D' L U - cross
Lw' U' R U2 R' U' - first + second pair
x2 U R' U' - third pair
R' U' R2 U R' U' R U - fourth pair
z' U' F R U R' U' F' - OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' - PLL

43 moves = 7.61 TPS


----------



## r_517 (Jan 14, 2011)

After quitting cubing for like 2 months, I'm back
Clock 
avg of 50: 8.30
Best avg of 5: 7.54
Best avg of 12: 7.71



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 48/50
Average: 8.30
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 6.63
Worst Time: 12.70
Individual Times:
1.	DNF	u=0,d=1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=0,d=2 / u=-3,d=5 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=0 / ddUd
2.	11.92	u=0,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-3,d=5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=0 / d=0 / Uddd
3.	9.71	u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-1,d=3 / u=2,d=-5 / u=3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=2 / d=1 / ddUd
4.	DNF	u=-1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=1 / dUdU
5.	7.24	u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-1,d=2 / u=5,d=-3 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-5 / dUdU
6.	8.42	u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=4 / d=-4 / UUdU
7.	9.80	u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=3 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=5 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=3 / d=6 / Uddd
8.	8.38	u=-5,d=-5 / u=-3,d=5 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUdU
9.	8.50	u=5,d=6 / u=2,d=5 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=4 / UUdU
10.	8.15	u=6,d=-3 / u=3,d=-4 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=1 / d=6 / UUdd
11.	8.01	u=0,d=5 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=3 / Uddd
12.	7.39	u=5,d=5 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-3,d=4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=-4 / Uddd
13.	8.38	u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=-2 / u=-4,d=3 / u=4,d=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=0 / d=6 / UUUU
14.	7.84	u=-3,d=-4 / u=3,d=5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=1 / UUdd
15.	7.01	u=-5,d=4 / u=6,d=-5 / u=1,d=6 / u=0,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=-3 / dUUd
16.	7.78	u=4,d=-1 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-2,d=3 / u=1,d=4 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=4 / u=6 / d=0 / UdUU
17.	12.70	u=-5,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=2,d=-5 / u=2,d=3 / u=3 / u=5 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-2 / dUdd
18.	7.58	u=2,d=-2 / u=3,d=2 / u=2,d=-5 / u=-2,d=3 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=4 / u=2 / d=1 / dddd
19.	7.95	u=3,d=1 / u=2,d=0 / u=2,d=3 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=-1 / d=4 / dddd
20.	9.58	u=6,d=-5 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-5,d=5 / u=1,d=4 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=1 / d=0 / dddU
21.	8.69	u=-3,d=0 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-5,d=5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-1 / d=2 / UUUd
22.	8.22	u=-4,d=-1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=0,d=0 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / d=0 / UUdd
23.	6.63	u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-4,d=1 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / d=6 / dddU
24.	7.82	u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=2 / u=1 / d=-2 / UUdd
25.	7.49	u=2,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=5,d=-1 / u=5,d=6 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=1 / d=-2 / UUUd
26.	10.27	u=-4,d=-2 / u=5,d=0 / u=-2,d=4 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUdU
27.	7.31	u=-2,d=6 / u=-5,d=3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=3 / u=0 / u=6 / d=0 / UUUU
28.	7.37	u=2,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=1,d=3 / u=5,d=5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / d=5 / UUUd
29.	8.02	u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=6 / u=2,d=-5 / u=4,d=-3 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / d=2 / ddUU
30.	7.95	u=-4,d=-5 / u=-5,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=2 / d=-5 / UUUU
31.	8.03	u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=3,d=-1 / u=5,d=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-4 / ddUd
32.	6.84	u=0,d=-2 / u=1,d=5 / u=5,d=5 / u=5,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=5 / d=-4 / ddUd
33.	8.08	u=1,d=3 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5,d=4 / u=5,d=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=5 / d=-3 / UUdd
34.	9.66	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-5,d=-1 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / d=4 / UUdU
35.	8.48	u=0,d=0 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=2,d=-4 / u=2 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / d=1 / dddU
36.	7.52	u=6,d=5 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-3,d=1 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / d=3 / Uddd
37.	7.45	u=5,d=0 / u=5,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=-3 / UdUd
38.	7.76	u=3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=-4 / u=-4,d=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=3 / UddU
39.	7.69	u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2,d=-5 / u=4,d=0 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=2 / dddU
40.	9.08	u=5,d=2 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=-4,d=0 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-3 / ddUd
41.	8.92	u=-3,d=1 / u=0,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=4,d=-4 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUdU
42.	7.54	u=1,d=-2 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=3 / u=1,d=-1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=4 / d=1 / UUUU
43.	7.85	u=4,d=1 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=-2,d=5 / u=3 / u=5 / u=4 / u=0 / u=-5 / d=2 / dUUU
44.	8.41	u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-3 / u=1,d=2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-1 / dUUd
45.	9.22	u=0,d=4 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=3 / d=-5 / UUdU
46.	8.03	u=-4,d=3 / u=-2,d=0 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1,d=1 / u=6 / u=3 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / d=-2 / Uddd
47.	7.70	u=-2,d=-1 / u=-2,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=1,d=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UUUU
48.	7.55	u=4,d=2 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=1 / u=4,d=5 / u=-3 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=-1 / UUdU
49.	9.81	u=6,d=2 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUdU
50.	6.65	u=6,d=3 / u=-5,d=0 / u=3,d=-2 / u=4,d=4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=4 / d=-2 / UdUd


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2011)

Solving a real cube in one hand while solving a computer cube in the other...

(41.376) 37.813 (36.315) 39.605 36.802 => 38.073
42.809 37.918 37.805 (51.43) 46.581 39.669 44.456 41.376 37.813 (36.315) 39.605 36.802 => 40.483


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 14, 2011)

Some videos might be nice, qq!

My accomplishment:

I can now sub 1.5 every PLL 

Bad N perm was really hard...

Thanks to (mostly) Breandan, Daniel and Mark (accomplishment posts), and Corny (just for his J perm video )

I can sub 1 these PLLs: both Us, both As, H, T, L, J. I can almost sub 1 good R perm. (Same as Mark I think...)

My goal for now might be to get all sub Mark. My PLL pbs are all sub Daniel apart from E perm :/.


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

What the heck is going on? Robert Yau is challenging himself to be sub-me?

I seriously suck at F2L... (and OLL)...


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 15, 2011)

3x3 OH avg12:

Average: 35.01
Standard Deviation: 2.51
Best Time: 29.91
Worst Time: 49.34
Individual Times:
1. 33.44 L' R' U2 L2 R' B F2 U2 L R2 F R2 B' F' R D' F' D F D2 L' B2 R2 B R'
2. (49.34) D' L2 B L R' B2 R' B F U L' R' B2 F L' R' F2 D2 U L2 R B F' U' L'
3. 35.93 R' B' D U2 L2 D' B' U L F U2 B F L' R' B2 F U2 L D' U F' D2 R2 F2
4. 31.05 F2 D2 R' D2 U' B' F' R2 D U' F U L2 R' D2 B' D2 U2 L' R F L2 R B2 F
5. 36.18 B2 U2 L' U2 L' D' U L R D2 U' L2 B' L' R2 F R2 D' B D' B2 R' U2 B' F
6. (29.91) L2 R U' B' L R' D U B' L2 D2 B F L2 B2 L' R' U2 B F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2
7. 36.61 D2 L2 R2 U' B' F2 D2 B' F2 R2 D' L U2 L2 R B2 D2 U' L' R' U2 L' F D2 U2
8. 32.81 U2 L' D F L R2 F2 D U R B' D' R' B D' U2 L2 R D2 U' L2 U2 F L2 R
9. 38.09 B2 F' D' B F2 L' D U' B2 F R D2 B2 D' U' R2 U2 R D2 U2 B U2 L2 D' R'
10. 30.81 D' U2 B R' F2 R2 B2 F2 R D B' F L2 R' B F' L2 R' F2 U2 F' U R2 D2 R
11. 39.50 F2 D2 L' B U R2 B' U L R B2 R' D R' F U' R2 D U L B D' L2 B F'
12. 35.71 F L R' D2 F2 D' B' F2 R2 B' F L2 D L' R2 F' U' B2 F2 L B2 L' R B F


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 15, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> My PLL pbs are all sub Daniel apart from E perm :/.


I got 1.03 for it yesterday


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Some videos might be nice, qq!


I'll make one of OH+OH soon


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I'll make one of OH+OH soon


Symmetric/Mirrored?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2011)

No, I use two totally different scrambles.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 15, 2011)

Scramble: F2 L' D' U B U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' U F2 L B2 D U' L2 D R D2

Solution:

H perm double x-cross: z' y U' L U L' y' x2' R'

3rd pair: U' L U' L'

4th pair: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L

OLL: l' U' L U' L' U2 l

PLL: U'

PFL: x2' H perm

Time: 7.47 XD

EDIT: Thanks Daniel!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 15, 2011)

Love that solution


----------



## Toad (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha epic!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 15, 2011)

Shouldn't it be PFL rather than PLL?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 15, 2011)

2.71 avg100, 2.33 best avg12.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 15, 2011)

2x2 prå


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

seeing qq's sub-10 avg100 on sim inspired me to start computer cubing again

3x3 on jflysim + qqtimer
number of times: 47/47
best time: 14.23
worst time: 50.83

current avg5: 20.37 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 17.55 (σ = 2.09)

current avg12: 20.67 (σ = 2.87)
best avg12: 20.66 (σ = 3.54)

session avg: 22.60 (σ = 5.82)

wanted to make it an avg50, but it started lagging really badly


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

Average of 5: 27.09
1. 26.77 F R F' B U R L F' L2 B' D B' L' F' D F R' L' D' F' D2 L2 D B R' 
2. 29.76 B' F D R D U2 F' D2 F' U L' F U2 L' B F2 D2 F B2 L' R F2 D2 R2 F2 
3. (22.76) L B' D2 B2 R D F L' D2 U R B' F L B2 D2 U' R D U B D' R' B2 U2 
4. (30.68) B F' R' F R' D2 U' F' D' R' D2 L' R' D2 F2 U' F' B' U D2 R L2 B2 L U 
5. 24.75 R2 L' U2 D R2 F L' R2 B' U' B2 L2 B R' B D L U2 L2 F2 D F2 B' D' B 

I take a break from OH, and this is how I'm re-payed? 

I'm ok with this :T


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 15, 2011)

Megaminx 

number of times: 32/33
best time: 2:18.64 - completely unexpected 
worst time: 3:23.35

best avg5: 2:50.66 (σ = 11.38) - Solves 12 to 16
best avg12: 2:55.85 (σ = 6.24) - Solves 16 to 27

session avg: 2:59.10 (σ = 10.70)
session mean: 2:57.84

Times:


Spoiler



2:49.43, 3:00.04, 3:05.88, DNF(3:22.52), 2:53.28, 2:54.52, 2:58.16, 3:10.43, 2:52.90, 2:58.75, 3:09.36, 2:18.64, 2:50.20, 3:04.82, 3:21.80, 2:36.95, 2:57.54, 2:58.20, 2:58.85, 3:23.35, 2:53.14, 2:57.90, 3:05.33, 2:58.01, 2:39.62, 2:55.59, 2:54.36, 3:18.78, 2:47.11, 2:44.46, 3:02.46, 3:00.91, 3:10.10


I don't really care about the scrambles (except maybe the 2:18.64, which is why I'm putting it below)... I would probably get a radically different solution for each if I tried them again.


Spoiler



R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Shouldn't it be PFL rather than PLL?


 
No, it shouldn't. Technically it should be

OFL: l' U' L U' L' U2 l

PFL: U'

PLL: x2' H perm

Because the orange layer was the first layer he solved. The Red Hperm layer was the last layer he solved.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 16, 2011)

33 HTM fewest move solution
6 move start, then a commutator into which I put a commutator into which I put a commutator into which I put a commutator LOL


----------



## nccube (Jan 16, 2011)

205 cubes in an hour.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally beat my PB single of 12.70 that has been my PB for so long.

12.35

scramble: F B D U L2 D F2 D' U2 R' B2 F' U2 R B2 F L2 B2 U' F2 R' D' L2 D' R

lol 5-move xcross


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 16, 2011)

V-cube 7 assembly 12:55.82, but it took me 17 minutes to sort the pieces out before


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

I assembled my X-Cube last night. de-nubbing and piece capping included it took me 1:47.52. Need to do it all over since I didn't lube it...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2011)

With enough practice... you will do the impossible!

<3 computer 4x4

25.528 (31.536) (25.389) 30.241 29.916 => *28.562* avg5

25.528 31.536 25.389 30.241 29.916 29.166 31.055 (24.137) (37.328) 35.559 26.897 25.274 => *29.056* avg12


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 16, 2011)

zomg OHprå, first sub19
(13.25), 16.10, 19.42, 17.80, 16.11, 21.07, 20.41, (21.19), 19.19, 19.18, 18.45, 18.61 = *18.63*
(13.25), 16.10, (19.42), 17.80, 16.11 = *16.67* first sub17, 13 was OLL skip + H


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 16, 2011)

2x2 PB avg 12:
2.30, 3.28, 3.81, 3.44, (4.03), (2.02), 2.40, 3.22, 3.78, 2.41, 3.34, 2.91 = 3.09 


Spoiler



1. 2.30 F' U2 F R2 U F' U2 F U2 R' U' 
2. 3.28 F R' F R2 U' R F R' U2 R' U' 
3. 3.81 R2 U R' U R2 F' U F U R2 U' 
4. 3.44 F U R F U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U' 
5. (4.03) F R U' R' U R2 F R' U2 R U' 
6. (2.02) R F U R U' R2 F R2 U' R' U' 
7. 2.40 U F U' F2 R2 F' U R' F2 R' U' 
8. 3.22 U R F2 U2 R' F R U2 F R' U' 
9. 3.78 F2 U' F U2 F' U2 F R' U R' U' 
10. 2.41 F U' F R U' F' R F2 U' R' U' 
11. 3.34 F2 R F2 R U F' R U2 F2 R' U' 
12. 2.91 R F U' F2 U F2 U F2 U' R' U'



I _really _want sub-3 now.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome job Cameron!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Tim, but I just got this:
3.00, (4.58), 3.31, 2.31, 4.19, (2.00), 3.09, 3.25, 2.58, 3.69, 2.19, 2.27 = 2.99 
With counting 4, and ON VIDEO!


Spoiler



1. 3.00 F' U R F' R2 F2 R' F' U' R' U' 
2. (4.58) R' F' U R U2 R' U F U' R' U' 
3. 3.31 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 R2 F' R' U' 
4. 2.31 R F R' U2 R2 U' F' R U2 R' U' 
5. 4.19 F U R2 U2 F2 U' F R U' R' U' 
6. (2.00) R2 F2 R2 U' F U F R U2 F' U' 
7. 3.09 U' R' F' U2 F' R' U F2 U' R' U' 
8. 3.25 R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
9. 2.58 F' R2 F' U F' R U' R U R' U' 
10. 3.69 F' R2 F R' U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U' 
11. 2.19 F2 R2 F R' F2 R' F2 R' F' R' U' 
12. 2.27 U F R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U F' U'


The best avg 100 I got was 3.75 - equal with my PB.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 16, 2011)

First "forced" LL skip: 8.11

R U2 R B L' F' U2 D2 L F2 U2 D2 L U R2 U2 B' F' U2 D B L' B D R' 

cross: y' F R' U' R2 U' R' (6)

1st pair: x2 U' y' R' U R U2 R' U R (8)

2nd pair: y' R U' R2 U R2 (5)

3rd pair: U' R' L' U L (5)

4th pair: U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F' (9)

LL: U' (1)

34 moves in 8.11 = 4,19 tps :fp

At least it's not an 11 like last time.


----------



## Owen (Jan 16, 2011)

19.33 L2 B' R U' B' R2 U' B L F U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 D' F U' D2 L' D' F R2 

It's kinda sad that this is my first sub-20...


----------



## joey (Jan 16, 2011)

Kirjava just got his first sub-3 avg12! (Using my cube )
Average of 12: 2.99
1. (4.37) R U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R' U'
2. (1.73) F U2 F' U2 F R F2 R' F' R' U'
3. 2.50 F U' F2 U F2 U F R F' R' U2
4. 3.88 R' U' F2 U R' F2 U F' U2 R2 U'
5. 2.41 F' U F2 U F U2 F R2 F' R' U'
6. 2.75 U2 F' U2 R' F' U F2 U F' R' U'
7. 3.63 U' R F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
8. 1.98 R F' R' F2 U' R' U2 R U R' U'
9. 3.38 F' U2 F' R2 U F' U F2 U2 R' U'
10. 3.23 U' F U' F2 U F U R' U' R' U'
11. 4.22 U R2 U' R' U R2 F' U' F2 R' U'
12. 1.87 U' F2 U' R' F2 R U' F2 U R U'


----------



## nccube (Jan 16, 2011)

232 cubes in an hour


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

nccube what's the current WR? I know there's an official one from Guinness but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> nccube what's the current WR? I know there's an official one from Guinness but I have no idea what it is.


 
Everytime I see you last posted in the accomplishment thread I keep thinking your gonna post some of your times which will make me cringe. Thank God


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

Haha Yea I do the same. I was crushing my way through for a PB Ao5 a few minutes ago with four straight sub-20s and I rolled a 23 with a 23


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

New PB Single: 12.87 PLL skip

U B' L F2 U2 B' R U2 F R F' R' D' L' B' R' U2 L B2 F' U' B2 L2 R F


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 16, 2011)

2:28.72 6x6 single


----------



## nccube (Jan 16, 2011)

Guiness WR is 185, I think.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 16, 2011)

nccube said:


> 232 cubes in an hour


 
How exactly do you go about doing this? Do you have someone scrambling another cube while you solve the current one?


----------



## nccube (Jan 16, 2011)

More or less. I solve and my cousin scrambles. I use four cubes, just in case he's slow when scrambling. We start with all cubes scrambled and he scrambles the cubes when I solve them.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

The vid of the guy who set the WR on youtube had about ten cubes and they were already scrambled so he set down the solved one picked up the unsolved and then someone scrambled the other one. I did the math and 232 cubes in an hour is about 15 seconds per cube including inspection. You WCA profile has you with a 12.81 Ao5. Even if you average twelve seconds per cube that's only three seconds inspection. I'd love to see a sped up video of this. Or even just you doing it for twenty or so solves.


----------



## nccube (Jan 16, 2011)

OK, I'll try. But I will probably film the vid next weekend, as I won't be able to meet my cousin until then. Also, if you are interested, I don't really inspect the cubes. I grab them and start solving inmediately. The only problem is that cross takes too long.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea I assume you just glance at the cube quickly to try to find the cross pieces. Are you CN?

Ao50: 22.60



Spoiler



26.39, 23.60, 19.68, 29.63, 23.71, 18.61, 19.63, 19.65, 23.58, 25.92, 26.64, 24.58, 25.40, 22.66, 22.00, 27.69, 26.02, 19.94, 21.78, 20.85, 25.54, 18.91, 23.78, 20.75, 24.52, 12.87, 22.04, 20.44, 21.43, 18.54, 22.42, 23.63, 24.17, 22.75, 27.18, 19.79, 23.04, 23.06, 22.12, 23.28, 19.73, 20.63, 23.97, 19.51, 25.24, 22.44, 24.26, 18.14, 23.78, 21.17



No warm-up just a little 5x5 beforehand.

Hows that Eric?


----------



## nccube (Jan 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Yea I assume you just glance at the cube quickly to try to find the cross pieces. Are you CN?



Yeah, basically that. I'm opposite colour-neutral (White and yellow)


----------



## Shortey (Jan 16, 2011)

This isn't a chat.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea that's helpful. Do you look at the next cube while finishing the previous one? Like during PLL do you look for the next cube's cross?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.93
1. 20.57 D2 B L' R' B2 R L' D R2 F2 L' D2 L U' L2 U2 F2 L B' R2 B' L2 D' R2 F2 
2. 20.94 L' B' F' U' R2 B' R D' F' D' B U2 L F D2 U F' R F B R B' U2 L2 D' 
3. 19.33 B' F2 U2 D' R2 B' F U2 R L' F' U R D' R' U' R' B R F D R' L D2 B2 
4. (15.68) D2 L R2 D R' L U2 B2 L R D' R' F' L U' B' D2 B' F D' U2 L' B' L' B2 
5. 19.96 L2 U B F U2 R2 U' R' B' F' R2 L' D' R2 L' U2 L2 B U' R' B2 F2 U2 L2 B' 
6. 19.83 L2 B2 D' U2 B U D' R D2 L2 U2 B2 R L F2 D' L' F' L2 B' F2 L B' R2 B2 
7. 19.26 L' D2 U2 F' L B2 F L' R2 B' F L2 B' L2 B R U2 F D2 F' B' R' U2 R D 
8. (26.07) L' B' U L U2 R2 F' U D' L B2 R U2 D B' L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U D2 R U2 
9. 20.10 R L' D F2 U' L2 B' L' D' B R' U F B2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 B' R' B2 U' F R2 
10. 20.34 B L2 F R2 F B' L' U2 D' L F2 B' R2 U' R B F' R2 B F D' R2 L F R2 
11. 21.47 B' R L' B2 L2 B' R' B U F2 D L U2 F' D' F' B R D R B' R L' U2 L 
12. 17.49 F B U' B' D' L F' L U' D' R' U' R F U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L B2 R D2 R2 D' 

First sub20 avg12 ever!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2011)

8:35.822 42 cube relay on the computer. Works out to 12.28 seconds/cube, a bit disappointing, but this relay felt good for me.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not speed related but, I figured out how to solve my 7x7 on my own, by using what I know form other cubes.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 16, 2011)

*Sub-20 OH Average of 12!!!*

18.76, 17.24, 21.04, 21.23, (16.02), (25.33), 20.57, 18.82, 18.68, 16.95, 21.31, 20.08 = *19.47*

A sub-20 OH avg12 has been my cubing goal for such a long time .


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 17, 2011)

^congratulations. I'm out of shape and Rowan has gotten a sub 18 avg of 12. My best avg of 12 is 18.xx. We need to catch up to him


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 17, 2011)

New PB Ao100 by over a second.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.87
worst time: 26.02

current avg100: 22.56 (σ = 1.93)
best avg100: 22.56 (σ = 1.93)




Spoiler



23.60, 19.68, 23.71, 18.61, 19.63, 19.65, 23.58, 25.92, 24.58, 25.40, 22.66, 22.00, 26.02, 19.94, 21.78, 20.85, 25.54, 18.91, 23.78, 20.75, 24.52, 12.87, 22.04, 20.44, 21.43, 18.54, 22.42, 23.63, 24.17, 22.75, 19.79, 23.04, 23.06, 22.12, 23.28, 19.73, 20.63, 23.97, 19.51, 25.24, 22.44, 24.26, 18.14, 23.78, 21.17, 23.10, 20.90, 16.99, 25.55, 21.06, 24.18, 24.89, 20.20, 23.75, 21.30, 24.91, 21.96, 23.68, 24.16, 24.60, 23.31, 19.98, 22.76, 24.53, 22.61, 22.94, 22.42, 23.82, 21.99, 21.56, 22.29, 23.80, 23.21, 23.81, 23.41, 22.15, 22.13, 22.75, 19.09, 22.59, 21.56, 24.40, 24.88, 22.38, 21.67, 25.40, 22.76, 23.93, 24.83, 25.22, 20.51, 22.78, 24.11, 22.62, 22.54, 24.85, 25.52, 23.50, 21.09, 22.86



Getting so close to sub-20


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> ^congratulations. I'm out of shape and Rowan has gotten a sub 18 avg of 12. My best avg of 12 is 18.xx. We need to catch up to him


 
Did some averages this evening and I'm still around 18-19, should be fun to see what happens with my new found motivation to practice cubing again and branch out...


----------



## Kian (Jan 17, 2011)

Took me 30 competitions, but I finally got a sub 15 average. Also got my first sub 25 oh average and a 18.xx nl OH solve at SJC. Hopefully I can improve on some things for Brown in two weeks!


----------



## EricReese (Jan 17, 2011)

Kian said:


> Took me 30 competitions, but I finally got a sub 15 average. Also got my first sub 25 oh average and a 18.xx nl OH solve at SJC. Hopefully I can improve on some things for Brown in two weeks!



Congrats, I saw that solve, ridiculously fast man.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 17, 2011)

Color Neutral

Average of 12: 24.33
1. 20.98 R F U D2 L R2 D2 F D U' B U R D2 L F' B' R B L2 R2 D' U' B F
2. 23.70 D2 U B2 L B D R2 U2 F2 B' R' L' B' L R' U' B R U B' F' D U' F L
3. (18.86) F U R F' B2 L' R D' R' B2 D R' F2 B U2 L' F' U R' D F' L2 R2 F D2
4. (28.20) B L2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 F D R U D F2 R D2 U' B L2 B F2 D U' R F' U2
5. 21.50 L' U2 R D2 L' R' B' U L2 U D' B' R U' R B F2 U D2 L2 U' R' F' R' F2
6. 23.84 U2 L U' R' B2 U' B D' R' B R2 U B' R' B' L R' D R U2 L2 B U' F L'
7. 25.31 R' U2 L2 F' U B F U2 B U2 L U2 R2 D B2 F L R U D' R F' D L U
8. 26.78 F2 L2 R' U' F2 L B2 D' R' U F' R F B' L' U' F2 L B L F2 U L D2 B
9. 27.39 B F2 D2 L' U B2 F' D' U' R L' U2 B' L' R2 B' U F2 D' R' L D F2 R F2
10. 28.17 B2 U' L D' B D U B2 U F2 U2 B F2 D F2 R2 B' L D' R L' U' B U' L
11. 25.41 D2 B2 R' B D2 F' B2 U R' B' U B' F' D2 L D U2 F2 L U' F' B' U' F2 D
12. 20.19 F2 D' R B' F D' U' F U' F L B2 F R D2 U2 B2 R2 U' D' B L F2 L2 U2 

Ugh so close to becoming full CN. Once I average like around 23 I am gonna declare myself CN. Too many bad 27+ solves right now :/


----------



## joey (Jan 17, 2011)

Kian you make me so angry.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 17, 2011)

joey said:


> Kirjava just got his first sub-3 avg12! (Using my cube )
> Average of 12: 2.99
> 1. (4.37) R U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R' U'
> 2. (1.73) F U2 F' U2 F R F2 R' F' R' U'
> ...


 


RCTACameron said:


> Thanks Tim, but I just got this:
> 3.00, (4.58), 3.31, 2.31, 4.19, (2.00), 3.09, 3.25, 2.58, 3.69, 2.19, 2.27 = 2.99
> With counting 4, and ON VIDEO!
> 
> ...


 
Coincidence.


----------



## joey (Jan 17, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Coincidence.


 
Yeah


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 17, 2011)

Just after getting a fail 1:47 4x4 avg in the weekly comp, new single PB: 1:10.34 with OLL parity. Not on video.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 17, 2011)

Finally got my stackmat back. 
Tied 2x2 avg100 pb at 3.91


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 17, 2011)

Pyraminx.
6.96, 6.86, (10.84), (6.75), 8.40 = 7.41
9.77, 8.75, 7.33, 8.80, (14.50), 10.72, 6.96, 6.86, 10.84, (6.75), 8.40, 7.25 = 8.57
Both PBs.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Thanks Tim, but I just got this:
> 3.00, (4.58), 3.31, 2.31, 4.19, (2.00), 3.09, 3.25, 2.58, 3.69, 2.19, 2.27 = 2.99
> With counting 4, and ON VIDEO!
> 
> ...


 
I watched the video, Faz was right, you do turn fast! (when you realised everyone was watching you stopped, so I didn't get to see )
Great average.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 17, 2011)

I do? Faz said that? :confused:
Anyway, just did my first Pyraminx avg 100 - 9.94! Is it just me, or a qqtimer scrambles really easy? Rolled it to 9.91:


Spoiler



1. 9.36 U L U L' B' L U L' U R' U' l r' b u' 
2. 6.78 U L U L U L' U' L' R' B R l' 
3. 10.05 U L U B' R' L' B R' B R' B 
4. 9.84 U L U L' B' R' U' B L' U' R l' r b 
5. 12.55 U L U L U' L' R' L' U B R l b u' 
6. 8.53 U L U L U R' U R' B' U' R r 
7. 13.97 U L R L B U' B' R' U R' L' l r b' u' 
8. (4.50) U L U L U' L U L U L U r b' u 
9. 8.56 U L U B U R' L B' U' L B' l b 
10. 13.15 U L U' R B U' L B L' R U l' b' 
11. 7.88 U L U' L R' U L U L U L l u 
12. 8.30 U L U L U B L R B U' L' l b' u 
13. 10.22 U L U B' L U B' L' U' B R r' 
14. 12.80 U L U R U' B R' U' B L U' l r b' 
15. 9.77 U L R' B' U' L B L' U B' R' u 
16. 8.75 U L U B' L' R' B' L B' L' R b' 
17. 7.33 U L U' L' R U R' L U L' B' l r' b' 
18. 8.80 U L U B' L U L' B R U' B l r' b u 
19. 14.50 U L U R L' U R' U B L' B l' r b' 
20. 10.72 U L U L' R U' L' R U' B L l r' b' u' 
21. 6.96 U L U' R L' B R' U B U B' l' r' b' u' 
22. 6.86 U L U L' U' L U R B R U l' 
23. 10.84 U L U' L' R' U' L B' R' B L' l r' b 
24. 6.75 U L U L B L R L B' U B l' r 
25. 8.40 U L U R U R U L B' U R l' r b' u' 
26. 7.25 U L R B' R' L B' R' L' U L' l' r' 
27. 11.75 U L U R' U' B' L' B L' U B l r' 
28. 13.05 U L U' L B' U' L R L' B' L' l' r' b 
29. 14.02 U L U R B L R' U B' R' U' l' r b' u' 
30. 13.58 U L U L U B R' U' B R U' l' r' b u' 
31. 12.96 U L U' L R L U' L' U B' U l' r b' 
32. 6.77 U L U L U L' B' U R' B U l' b' 
33. 8.36 U L U R' L U R' U' R L B' r' u 
34. 10.16 U L U L U L U R U' B' R' l' r' b 
35. 11.18 U L U R' U' L U' L' B' R U l' r 
36. 9.72 U L U R U L R U B R U' r b u' 
37. 14.93 U L U' L R' L R B U B R' l r b' u' 
38. 10.71 U L U R U L B U' L B U l' r b' 
39. 10.15 U L U L R L' U' B U B U l' r' b' u 
40. 9.34 U L U' L' U R L' U R B U l b' u 
41. 8.90 U L R' B' L' B U L' R' L U l' r' u' 
42. 10.77 U L U B' L R L B' R' B L l r 
43. 12.78 U L U' L U B R' U B' U B b' u 
44. 10.11 U L U B' U' R B' L R U R' l r' b 
45. 7.71 U L U L R L U' L' U B' R r b 
46. 6.90 U L U B' U' L B U' R U' L b u 
47. 12.34+ U L U R B' L R L' B' U' B l r u 
48. 12.52 U L U R L' B' R' U B R U' l r' b u 
49. 8.53 U L U L B L' R L U R B l r b u 
50. 6.46 U L U' R' L U' R U L R L b 
51. 8.94 U L U R' B' U R L' U R' L l' r b' u' 
52. (16.91) U L U' L U B' R' L U R' L' l r u 
53. 10.61 U L U' L' B L B' R' U' B U' l' r b u 
54. 7.05 U L B L R' L' R' L' U L B' r' b 
55. 12.00 U L U' L' B R U B U R' B l r b' u' 
56. 13.05 U L U L R B U' L R L B r' b 
57. 6.61 U L U L' U L B U B' R' L l r b u 
58. 6.46 U L U R' U' L' B' U' R' B' R' b 
59. 9.96 U L U L' B L R' B U' R L' r b' 
60. 13.80 U L U L R U B R' U R' U l r b' u' 
61. 8.91 U L U L' U' B R L' R B' U' l r u 
62. 7.81 U L U B' L B' R U L U' B' r u' 
63. 8.80 U L R L' U' B L B' R U' B' l' b u' 
64. 9.34 U L U' B' L U' R B L' R B r' b 
65. 15.25 U L U R U L' R' U L' U L' l' b u' 
66. 9.47 U L U R L' U' L' R' B U' B' l' r' b 
67. 9.21 U L U L U R' B U L R' L l' r b' u 
68. 11.09 U L U L R' L' U' R' L' B U u' 
69. 12.18 U L U R L' R' U L' R' B' R l' b 
70. 7.65 U L U' L' U B' L U' B' L' R l b' u' 
71. 11.84 U L U R U' B U L' U' R' U' l' r' b u 
72. 14.19 U L U' R U' L' R B' L B' R' l' r' b 
73. 13.28 U L U L B' U' R B' R U L' l' r u' 
74. 7.43 U L U' L' R' U R L' B' R L' l r u' 
75. 9.96 U L U B' R' B' U' R' U L' U l' r' u 
76. 10.16 U L U L' R' U L R U' L U' r u 
77. 7.90 U L B L' U' R' B' R L' B R' r' b' 
78. 4.72 U L U R L' B L' R L R U' u 
79. 7.69 U L U L R L R U' L B R l' r b' u' 
80. 7.05 U L U L' U L U L' U' B' R l' r' b' u 
81. 7.94 U L U L' R B' L' U R B' U l' b u 
82. 9.36 U L U L' R' L U L R B L' l' r b 
83. 8.36 U L R U' B U B L U R' B l' r b' 
84. 11.52 U L U B R' L R' U L' B' L u' 
85. 10.44 U L U' L U' B U' B R' L R l' r b u' 
86. 11.00 U L U L B U' L B' L' U' R l r' u' 
87. 11.81 U L U L U' B' L U' R U' R l r' b 
88. 6.63 U L U L U' L R B' R B' U' l' r 
89. 8.81 U L U L R' U L' U R' B R' l r' u' 
90. 10.96 U L U L B L U R L' U' B r b u' 
91. 10.08 U L U L' U' R U B' L' R U' l r b' u 
92. 9.27 U L U' L' U' B R' L' U' B' L l r' b 
93. 9.13 U L U L B U' L' U B' L R' l b' u' 
94. 10.33 U L R B' L R L' B' U R' B' l b' u 
95. 15.00 U L U R U L' R' L' U R B' l b' u' 
96. 10.77 U L U L U L U B L R' L' l' u 
97. 11.00 U L U L B U R U' L' B' R l r b 
98. 8.81 U L' R U' B R' B R L' R L' l b u 
99. 7.66 U L U' L' U L B' U' L' R' B l r' 
100. 6.80 U L U L' R' U' R' U L R' B' l b


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 17, 2011)

Finally, the last PB left with type C is broken now with Dayan Guhong:

*Average of 12: 11.38*
1. 10.54 B R L F2 B' R F D2 U2 B2 D2 R B R' B2 R' B' U' B U B2 L D' R' B
2. (10.05) R2 D2 U R' B2 L' D' L2 F B2 R D2 R U2 B L2 B D' L' B' D' U R2 D2 U'
3. 12.01 B' R' F2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 L' F B U' B' F U' R' D' F' L F' R' L F' L D2
4. 12.36 B U' R2 D' F' R' B2 U R D' L' B' F' R L2 F D L2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' B2 U'
5. (16.02) R' B2 D2 L2 B F' U R2 F R' F2 L2 U' D L B2 U' R' L' U' D2 B2 F U B'
6. 10.07 F2 L' F R D2 B D' F U2 R L2 F' B' D U' L' D2 R2 U' D' R U R F U2
7. 12.77 B R L F2 L2 B L' D U' F2 D2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 L' F' D U R B' D2 R' B'
8. 11.54 U2 D' R' L2 U D2 B2 D2 F' D R' L2 D2 U' R2 L B U D' F B2 U2 F2 L' F'
9. 10.62 F R2 D' L2 B R2 F2 B D R' L2 D2 B U' B2 R' L' D B' R2 F2 R2 L U2 B
10. 11.94 L' F' U2 F2 B2 R L' U' L F' U2 F U' B R B' R B L' D L' D' R F B'
11. 11.29 R' B D' U' R F B D2 B2 R F' L D' U F U2 L U' D2 B F L U2 R B'
12. 10.68 B U2 F2 D' L' D' F' R' L' D2 U L2 U R2 B' R D' B2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 L' F2 

No lucky solves, few J perms.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 17, 2011)

Did a few hours worth of OH solves turning the way Phil Yu does. Not sure how many solves I did, but it was very difficult for me to get under 50 seconds. I think the best was 42. My pinky and index finger were both slightly bleeding. Later on, I did ~100-150 more OH solves, with my turning style. Set all of my average pb's by a decent amount. Probably have done at least 300 OH solves today. That was all without using my main OH cube. Well, ex-main ... really hope that I'll improve my official average a lot at my next comp

24.98 avg5 (first sub-25 )
26.21 avg12
27.92 avg50


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 18, 2011)

I take a break for a couple weeks because of school... and BOOM!!! I'm sub 14. Just like that I dropped a second off my average. I don't know how but whatever. 

Average of 5: 12.25
1. 12.57 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F D' F2 D' F2 D2 R' L' F' R' F' D' L2 R' F' B2 R2 U' L B
2. (14.45) U2 F' B2 L' B' F2 D2 L2 R' F L2 B F L' F2 U2 R B2 D F2 L R U2 D R
3. 11.89 D' F2 D' F D2 B' U' B D' U B' U' L U' F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 L F2 B' D2 F2
4. 12.29 U' D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 B2 L' F L2 U' F2 B2 L D F2 D2 F' L2 B2 L' R' F B'
5. (10.74) L' B' F' D' F' B D2 B2 R D F' D U F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 D' L D R L2 F 

Average of 12: 13.04
1. 13.20 F D' U B R' D R F2 B2 U2 R' B U L D' R' D' U2 R D F2 L' U2 R' L'
2. 12.57 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F D' F2 D' F2 D2 R' L' F' R' F' D' L2 R' F' B2 R2 U' L B
3. 14.45 U2 F' B2 L' B' F2 D2 L2 R' F L2 B F L' F2 U2 R B2 D F2 L R U2 D R
4. 11.89 D' F2 D' F D2 B' U' B D' U B' U' L U' F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 L F2 B' D2 F2
5. 12.29 U' D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 B2 L' F L2 U' F2 B2 L D F2 D2 F' L2 B2 L' R' F B'
6. (10.74) L' B' F' D' F' B D2 B2 R D F' D U F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 D' L D R L2 F
7. 13.13 R' L D R' U B' F' L D2 L' F' U' R F L R D2 U L' F2 D2 F2 L B2 R'
8. 13.49 R' F2 L D' B F U L R F R L' F2 D2 U' F' R L2 D' L2 D R2 L B U
9. (15.57) L B' L2 R' U2 B D U B' U F L D' F' R B2 R D' R' L' D B' U D2 L2
10. 12.72 B D' U' B F' L R' D B' U R U' B' D2 L D L' B L B' F2 D B U' L
11. 14.84 B2 F' U D L2 U2 L R' F2 R2 D' L' B' D L2 D' F' L2 B L B' F2 L' U' D'
12. 11.85 U2 F2 R U' R F2 U' R2 L' B2 D F' B2 L2 B2 U' R B' L D' B F R2 B' U 


Average of 100: 13.74


Spoiler



1. 12.61 D U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F U' D2 F' U2 R2 L2 U' R2 L' B2 U R' U' R2 L' F B' D2
2. 13.77 R2 B' R2 U2 D L' R2 F2 B' R' U' B' L F D' R2 F2 U L' R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2
3. 13.47 U2 R U' L' R2 D2 L' B R B2 F' R D' R' L2 F' L' R U' L' B2 D2 F' U' F'
4. 13.27 L B F D' B' R' U2 D' B L' B2 L' U D L B2 D L2 U R2 L2 U' R U L2
5. 16.15 R L' F B' D2 B2 F2 L B R2 D R D' R2 L D' B' R F2 D2 U' F' R2 D2 F'
6. 14.98 L D2 R' U' L2 F' L2 B F2 L' D B L2 U' F U2 F' R' B' L U2 R D2 R B2
7. 12.03 D L2 B2 R' D' L' U' D2 L U R2 D' F' D2 R' B F' U B L' F B' L' B U'
8. 14.16 R2 D' B U R' U2 D2 F D' R2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R B F L2 U2 F2 L2
9. 13.07 F B2 D B2 R2 D U R B F' L2 U L' F2 R L' B' R' F2 L D F B2 L2 R'
10. 14.69 F L F' R L2 D R2 B R' L2 U' F D2 L R F2 L2 F2 L' F D2 L2 D' U' B
11. 13.18 D2 L B' F2 L D' F2 D' B L D2 R F' R2 L B U' R B R2 D' R' L F' R
12. 13.90 D2 U R D L D' U' L2 R2 U R L U' D' R B U' D' R F' R' D' L' F2 L2
13. 13.57 R2 U F2 B R2 D2 U' L2 D B' R' F2 U2 F B R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' F R' U' R
14. 13.36 U2 B U' L U D2 L2 U L B2 L' F U' R' D L' D B F R' F R' U2 L F2
15. 13.32 L' F' L R F' L' F' R2 U' R2 F D' R' D' L' F L2 D F2 R' U D2 B' R2 U
16. 13.91 F2 B' R' U' R2 U' L D' U F2 D' F R D' F' L' B U2 D B' F' L' B' R L2
17. 13.31 R L2 F L B U2 B2 L R2 F U F' L2 F D' L2 F2 R' F2 R' L2 D2 F' D L2
18. 13.32 U2 R U2 L2 F' D' L' F R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 D' F U2 L' U' R F U' R2 U'
19. 16.15 F U' B' R2 D2 R2 D' B F L' R2 B D L R' D' U2 F' B U' F L R2 U2 L2
20. 12.70 F2 B U F' L' F' R L' B' F L2 U2 B2 F D R B U R' F' U' B2 L' B' L2
21. 13.14 U' R B2 F2 L' F2 B2 U L' B' D F D2 F D' L' F U2 B' F' L' D2 B2 L' F2
22. 13.82 R' F2 R2 D L' U' D L F2 D' L R U' D' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 R B2
23. 14.12 F2 L2 D2 L U D' B' D2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L R' B R2 U' L' B' F' U2 B'
24. 13.68 F L' D2 U L' F2 L F2 L2 R U2 F' U2 F' L2 B R2 F' L' U2 B U L U B2
25. 14.07 B' D' B' F U R' D' F D' R F' B R2 B' L' D' U2 R U R' D B2 L D U
26. 11.85 D2 R' L' U R U' L2 R2 D' B L2 F B R' L2 U R U F L D' U2 F B U'
27. 13.12 R' U2 R D2 L' B2 F D' B R B' D' U2 R D L' D U F2 B U L2 D' U F'
28. 13.73 R' U R2 B' U F2 R2 U B' R' U L' R2 U R' U B' U R U' B L2 R B' L'
29. 14.51 R U' D' B2 F' U' F2 U2 L2 U' D B L B' R2 L' D B' U' R F' L F R2 D2
30. 15.38 D' U' F B D2 U' F2 L F' B U D R2 D F' D U2 R D F R2 L F R' L
31. 13.20 F D' U B R' D R F2 B2 U2 R' B U L D' R' D' U2 R D F2 L' U2 R' L'
32. 12.57 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F D' F2 D' F2 D2 R' L' F' R' F' D' L2 R' F' B2 R2 U' L B
33. 14.45 U2 F' B2 L' B' F2 D2 L2 R' F L2 B F L' F2 U2 R B2 D F2 L R U2 D R
34. 11.89 D' F2 D' F D2 B' U' B D' U B' U' L U' F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 L F2 B' D2 F2
35. 12.29 U' D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 B2 L' F L2 U' F2 B2 L D F2 D2 F' L2 B2 L' R' F B'
36. (10.74) L' B' F' D' F' B D2 B2 R D F' D U F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 D' L D R L2 F
37. 13.13 R' L D R' U B' F' L D2 L' F' U' R F L R D2 U L' F2 D2 F2 L B2 R'
38. 13.49 R' F2 L D' B F U L R F R L' F2 D2 U' F' R L2 D' L2 D R2 L B U
39. 15.57 L B' L2 R' U2 B D U B' U F L D' F' R B2 R D' R' L' D B' U D2 L2
40. 12.72 B D' U' B F' L R' D B' U R U' B' D2 L D L' B L B' F2 D B U' L
41. 14.84 B2 F' U D L2 U2 L R' F2 R2 D' L' B' D L2 D' F' L2 B L B' F2 L' U' D'
42. 11.85 U2 F2 R U' R F2 U' R2 L' B2 D F' B2 L2 B2 U' R B' L D' B F R2 B' U
43. 13.49 B F L2 B2 L2 F B2 U L U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R' L2 D B' R' D' L2 F2 R2
44. 13.91 L2 F2 D L R D2 U F2 U2 D' F2 B2 L B' L R B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D' B2 F D2
45. 15.73 F2 D' U R2 B' U B' L' D' U F' U D L' R' F2 L D L2 B' D2 U' R U B2
46. 14.86 F' L2 F R U' F2 D2 U2 F' B2 D R U F2 R L U L2 R U' L2 R B' U L
47. 13.85 B D B2 D U' B D L2 U2 R2 L U' D' B L' F D' F B D2 R2 L2 D2 F U2
48. 14.70 R2 D B U2 R2 B' R' B U2 D F2 U2 F' R2 U F2 L F' R2 F' R2 L D L' D'
49. 14.39 F2 B' U L2 B' L U R' B2 R B' F' R F U2 L' R2 D' L' U' L2 D' U2 L' D2
50. 13.82 L2 U2 D' R F2 L B2 U2 B' F' D' U B2 R' F2 B R2 U' F B2 D B2 F2 R' F2
51. 13.88 F D2 B2 L' U' B D' B D' B' L' U2 B2 U' R F' R U' D' L R' F2 U' L F'
52. 14.51 L' R U' D F2 R L' F B L2 U D' L B2 D' F2 D R L' U' B' F U' L2 D2
53. 13.66 F2 R B L U D R' L2 F2 D' R2 U B D2 U L2 U' F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 U L
54. 11.89 F' L2 R B2 R2 L2 F2 R B2 R' B F2 U F L2 R U F L B D' L' U B' L2
55. 13.36 U B R2 L2 D B2 D F' R2 F U R U2 L B' U2 D F' D' F B2 R2 D2 L2 F
56. 13.40 R2 U2 L' F2 L2 R F' L2 B2 L' B F2 R' B2 F U D L2 R2 D U R U' B' L2
57. 14.46 R2 U' L U' R' U D L' U2 D2 B2 F' D' R B2 L U' B2 L2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 D
58. 12.49 D2 F2 U L' U2 B' L B2 U D B' L' U D2 B' U' L2 D2 F L2 B R F2 U' D2
59. 14.29 D2 F' B2 U R U2 L' D B F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 B' L R' B R2 F U
60. 14.75 R' U' R2 U F D F2 L' B' L' D2 L' B L F2 R2 D L' F2 B' U2 B' L F L'
61. 12.60 R U L D2 U F' L' B R' U' D L U B' R' F D R U2 F' D' U L B D
62. 12.42 L2 R2 F L2 B F U' L U D' R2 D2 F' L' D' F R' D B2 D' U' F D' F2 L'
63. 12.66 U F' D2 L' F' U' B2 F' L2 U2 D R' B R2 L U2 R' U' B2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R' F
64. 12.76 R' B' L2 B2 F' D F' R2 L2 U' F2 U' F' B' U' B D U B2 U2 R2 F D2 L' B2
65. 13.44 U R' D R2 D B L2 U' B' D' U2 L' B2 D2 L' F' B2 D R' L2 B2 R' U2 L2 R'
66. 15.54 F' L2 U2 F' B2 D2 R L2 U2 R B2 D B R2 L' D' F R2 U2 B' R F' D B2 L'
67. 14.74 D2 L B' U F2 D B2 U2 R L' D' F2 L2 U2 D' F' L R' B' L' D2 R2 L U D
68. 15.45 F B2 L2 D B U2 L' B L' B2 U D L2 D B U2 F B' U2 B2 L2 R' B F U2
69. 13.29 D L' F2 U' D2 B' R' B2 R2 L D F' R2 L2 D R U D2 B' U2 F U2 L2 D' L
70. 13.82 F' R2 B' R2 F D' R' B L B D' R' L2 U2 F U' R' F2 R D' R' B' D' L2 B
71. 15.39 D U2 R B R' F' R2 B2 U B2 U2 D2 R2 L D' R' D B' U2 R2 U' F' L' U2 B2
72. 14.95 D' R' U F U' F D' U' F' D B2 R D' U2 L2 F L' B2 R D2 L2 D F2 L2 F
73. 13.98 L R F' R2 B' L2 U D L' U2 L D2 U' L' R2 F2 D' B2 F' R2 U R' B2 R2 L'
74. 15.91 F R' L' U2 F' U2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 F L R U B R' F R' D2 L2 D2 R' U D'
75. 12.53 U2 L2 D R' B2 D2 R' L2 U' R' D U' B' L' R U' D' B' F U' D2 L' B' L B2
76. 13.24 F2 R2 U2 F D L2 U' R2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 F L D2 U2 F' D2 R' U' B2 D L R2
77. 11.97 D2 U L' D2 R F U' R' B U' R' B' L B' U2 F' L U L' D' R F2 U' D' F2
78. 12.15 F' D' L R2 B' R D2 B2 R' F U2 R L' F D F2 U2 B' F' U B U L F' D2
79. 14.92 D2 U2 R B L' F2 U R2 U2 L U' B' R' F R' U2 L2 U B' F D2 R' B' F2 D
80. 13.22 U' L' U' D' R' U B' D2 U2 R2 D B D R U2 L' B R' B2 F L2 U L R U
81. 15.78 D' R L' U2 D2 F' D' L2 R' D' B2 R2 L B2 F2 D' U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 U2
82. 12.79 D' B' U2 D F2 U' F2 B' U' B' R' L D' L2 R2 D L U D' R L D R' D U
83. 12.26 F B' D' R2 F' D2 R' L U R L' F D L2 D2 F' D' R2 L2 D U' B U' R D2
84. 13.12 F R F' D B F' U' L2 R F L' R D' R D U2 F R' F2 D2 U2 L B2 R' L'
85. 13.87 D2 R' L' D2 R' L B U2 L' U' D2 L' D U' R' B L U L R2 U2 D R' D' F'
86. 14.47 B2 D' R' F' L' B' D' R2 D B2 D2 R' U' L R' D2 R' D' F U2 R2 B' D2 F' R'
87. 11.20 L F L2 R' F L2 D' L B' U2 D2 R2 B F D R2 L F' L F2 R' L D' F2 U2
88. 13.68 D' U2 F2 D2 R' F' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' D' B' L' R2 F L' D' U' R D2 B'
89. 14.23 F B' L' R F U D' L' U' D2 B2 U F2 R' U' B2 F L' R' D2 U' B L D2 F2
90. 13.89 U2 B2 U2 R2 U R F2 R' U2 D2 B2 D' F' L2 U2 R2 B2 L' R F2 R2 L B' D2 R
91. 14.52 D F L' D U2 B2 R' D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 U B D F2 D2 U F R' D' L2 D2 F2
92. 11.15 L' U' R' D2 U2 R U B R2 D2 B' D B' L' U B F L D2 U' L' D' R' L' F
93. (16.72) L F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F D B F L2 R' B' L' F2 L B2 U' B F L2 R B2 F R2
94. 16.24 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 D B U' L' D' B U B' U L' R2 F2 R' L2 D' L' F B D2
95. 15.82 R2 D2 F2 B2 L D U' R F' U2 L U D2 F B D' B L F' R2 D B' R' U L'
96. 13.39 D U2 L2 D' R L' F B' U2 F' B' R' B2 F' R2 L' U2 D B' L F2 B2 L2 B D'
97. 13.21 F' R F2 D R' U' F2 D2 F2 R L2 U' D2 R L2 D' L2 R D L' F2 D' L B' U2
98. 13.29 U' F B' U2 R2 B2 F' L' U B R2 B D R F' D F' L D B' D2 U L D' L'
99. 16.64 F R' B' L' R2 F U' F' U2 L' D2 B F2 D R2 F' D L2 B R F R' F' U2 L2
100. 12.52 B' L' B D2 B2 D U' B F U2 L' F R' D2 F D' B2 L B2 F2 L2 U D R U


----------



## adfoote (Jan 18, 2011)

First sub 15 single evar: 14.80
also, in a new pb avg of 18.86. 
That be pretty BA, considering I avg like 23. I WANT SUB 20. GRRRRRR. I used to almost have it then I took a 3 month break and got CN.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 18, 2011)

Average of 12: 16.67
1. 18.20 D2 B' D2 R' F2 D' B L2 R' F' L' U L' U L' R2 B R2 D' B2 D R2 F' D' R2 
2. 15.35 U R2 B' U' R2 L2 U' L B L R2 U D F' D F2 B R2 B R B F R' F2 L 
3. 16.56 U2 B L2 B' R' U' F2 R2 D R D2 B' D' L B2 L' U2 F' B U F2 B2 U' F2 U2 
4. 17.51 F2 R' F' U L2 D2 F U' R L' U2 D' L2 U D2 F R F2 U2 D L2 B' R2 L D' 
5. 16.11 D F L' R2 D2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 D R' F' R2 F2 U D2 F2 B2 L' U' R U' L U2 
6. 14.72 B' F2 U2 D F' B' R' F R2 U2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 L F' U2 F L B R2 L' B' R' 
7. 14.91 L2 D U2 F U' D L D' L B L D2 F2 B2 R' L2 B' D2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' B' L2 
8. 16.29 F L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F L' U2 F L' F R2 U L2 D U2 B' F' L B' R' L2 
9. 18.04 L' R D B2 R U' F L2 D' U2 B2 D R' B U L' B L F2 R' D L2 B U F 
10. (19.66) U L2 U' R2 B' R2 F' D' B F2 R2 U F2 B' U B2 F' U' D R2 B' L2 U L R 
11. 18.97 B2 D' B2 R' D' R D' F' L2 U' D L' B' D' R2 U D L2 U' L2 F2 L F D L2 
12. (14.58) F2 L2 R' B2 D B' L2 R2 B2 U' R' L D F2 R' U' L D' R' B' F U2 F U2 L2 

PB


EDIT: 2x2 Ortega
number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.13
worst time: 13.20

current avg5: 6.40 (σ = 1.08)
best avg5: 4.86 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 5.89 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 5.17 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 6.03 (σ = 1.40)
best avg100: 6.03 (σ = 1.40)


----------



## pappas (Jan 18, 2011)

Statistics for 01-18-2011 13:06:29

Average: 11.98
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 9.64
Worst Time: 13.51
Individual Times:
1.	12.70	R2 B2 F' L' U2 B' F' L U2 F' D' U B R' B R2 B D L2 R B R2 F2 U B
2.	11.76	U R D' B F2 D2 F2 L R U' L F2 D2 U' F2 L' F' D2 F2 U' R' B D2 R2 F'
3.	10.03	D' U2 R' D U2 R D2 U L D' U' F2 U' F2 R' F D' U R2 B' F L R D2 L2
4.	11.50	D' B D2 U2 L D' U2 L B2 L R' B2 F L' R' B' L' U2 B2 L R2 U B2 L' F2
5.	12.62	B2 F' L R2 B F' D2 U R' U2 R D' U2 B D2 B' F2 D U2 F2 L D2 F2 D R'
6.	10.36	D B2 F L B F2 L F2 L B' F D2 F R D2 R D' U' L' B2 L' F L B2 F2
7.	12.87	L' D U' R D' L' B' F2 D' L F2 L' R B2 F2 L R B U' L' D' F2 L D' B2
8.	(13.51)	D2 B' F' L' R' U' B F' U' B' U2 L2 R B' F L' R' D L R' D' F D' L R
9.	(9.64)	D U B L R2 D L2 R D U' F2 L2 U2 B F R' U2 B F2 U R B2 F2 R B2
10.	12.98	U2 F' D U L R2 B2 F' D U F L2 R' U R2 D B F U' B' D' R U' B' F'
11.	12.54	B D U2 L' B' F R' F' L' D2 U' R2 U' L R B F' R B2 F2 D U' F' D' U
12.	12.45	L' F2 L D' F' L' D U' L2 R2 F L' R' F D' U2 B' F2 U L' B L' R' D' B2
The two tens were skips, but the 9 was NL.  3x3 btw.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 18, 2011)

Just watch the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9kTbe2XP2I

It was only an accomplishment for me because of the fact that I had it solved faster than any of the other identical videos on YouTube, including BOTH of Dan Brown's

EDIT: And yes, I know my voice is annoying and stupid, just bear with it, or mute it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

Sub 4 on 5x5


----------



## billcoop (Jan 18, 2011)

number of times: 30/30
best time: 17.28
worst time: 27.08

current avg5: 21.56 (σ = 1.96)
best avg5: 20.98 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 21.59 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 21.59 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 21.99 (σ = 1.91)
session mean: 22.00


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 18, 2011)

0.0
Sub-15 average of 5! ... and it only took one COLL skip!


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 18, 2011)

7.79 B U D2 F2 U L' F U R2 L U' B2 R F R' L' B L2 U F' D2 U R' B2 U 

x2 y L F2 R u 4/4
R U R' L' U L 6/10
U2 R' U R4/14
U R U' R' y' U R' U R 8/22
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' 11/34
y' R U' L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U 11/45

5,776636713735558 tps


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 18, 2011)

Since some upcoming comps have clock, I decided to practice:
single - 13.31 - (old pb was 15.90)
avg5 - 15.39 - (old pb was 19.08)
avg12 - 16.43 - (old pb was 19.21)


----------



## Diniz (Jan 18, 2011)

RUL scrambles OH:
best avg12: 15.71 (σ = 0.47)

Sub20 avg12 using ZZ soon!


----------



## nccube (Jan 18, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.76
1. 9.54 D2 F B2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R' F B' R' B' L2 F B L U2 D F2 U L' U D2 B2 
2. (10.87) R2 F' U' B' U2 R' U2 B' U D R' B R L U F2 D2 F2 D' F U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 
3. (9.11) L' R' F U D' F R2 D' F2 L' R U B' L2 R' D B L B' F U2 R' U R2 D2 
4. 9.79 B' R U2 F2 U2 R D' L' B R B R' U' L' U L2 U' L' D2 B L2 F2 L U R2 
5. 9.94 L' R' D R B2 F2 U2 D L D' L D' B2 U' F' D F D2 U B' L2 B' D2 R' D'


----------



## Owen (Jan 18, 2011)

Owen's Floppy cube Simulator


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 18, 2011)

Megaminx
PB single, avg5, and avg12 

Single - 1:48.55 (first sub-2; also sub-1:50 )

Avg5 - 2:07.52, 2:00.20, 2:14.97, (2:16.10), (1:48.55) => 2:07.56

Avg12 - 2:07.75, (2:22.58), 2:07.52, 2:00.20, 2:14.97, 2:16.10, (1:48.55), 2:07.61, 2:13.46, 2:13.94, 2:12.68, 2:13.52 => 2:10.78

Scramble for the single:


Spoiler



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2011)

OH
22.22, 21.20, 22.11, 23.68, 23.47, 21.47, 21.95, 24.11, (39.53), (17.38), 17.95, 24.37 = 22.25

Had to beat Yianni.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 18, 2011)

13.25 OH Full step!

Scramble: U' R2 U2 F' L R2 B F2 L' D' U' R2 B' R2 B' L' R2 B L2 R' U' L' R' D2 F 

Cross:y2 R U' R' y z U2 z 
F2L#1: U' R U2 R' z U R' U'
F2L#2: z' U' R' U2 R z U' R U
F2L#3+4: z' U' R U' R2 U R2 U R'
OLL: U2 R' U' yz U' R U y'z' R
PLL: U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R 

45 moves in 13.25 = 3.39 TPS


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 18, 2011)

3:29.38 5x5x5 solve :3.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 19, 2011)

3x3 Fridrich new PB avg5

Average of 5: 15.65
1. (17.45) B' R' D U' F U2 L D2 U2 B F R D' F' B' D' L' R2 U B2 R' B' F D2 U2 
2. 15.20 R D' B F2 D R L' U F L D2 U2 L B' U R2 D' R2 D2 F' D B U R B 
3. (13.06) B' D L' B F D U2 B' F' L B2 D' L' B2 D' F2 L' D2 U2 B' F' L' D B' F2 
4. 17.19 D' L' R2 F L2 U2 L' R2 U' F' D B' R2 U' R U2 B' U2 F' B2 R D2 L F D 
5. 14.56 L' U B2 D F' U2 R U2 L2 U2 B F D B D' R' F B2 L U B F2 D2 L2 D2 

this was part of this:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.06
worst time: 23.95

current avg5: 16.96 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 15.65 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 16.86 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 16.86 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 17.53 (σ = 1.53)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 19, 2011)

woah PB

3:35.69, 3:47.55, 3:55.38, 3:16.76[ahhh pb ], 3:44.39, 3:27.52, 3:36.65, 3:34.88, 4:06.69, 3:38.87, 3:27.38, 3:18.01[ Screwed up F2L..shoulda been PB]

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:16.76
worst time: 4:06.69

current avg5: 3:33.71 (σ = 4.76)
best avg5: 3:33.01 (σ = 3.95)

current avg12: 3:36.63 (σ = 10.27)
best avg12: 3:36.63 (σ = 10.27)

session avg: 3:36.63 (σ = 10.27)
session mean: 3:37.48

Beat PB single by 13 seconds and average by 18


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 19, 2011)

3.94 avg5. 4.94 avg12.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 19, 2011)

3x3sim 9.90 NL. 

EDIT: 9.33 NL just now. :3


----------



## Lid (Jan 19, 2011)

First sub 30 3(5) OH 

30.47, (42.84), 30.48, (27.26), 27.88 = *29.61*


----------



## Olji (Jan 19, 2011)

color neutral after 3 days (didnt hace any problems) and on the second day after conversion, i get my first sub-20 ever! D


----------



## Diniz (Jan 19, 2011)

OH my God!

19.69, (15.13), 19.67, (24.07), 16.77
best avg5: 18.71 (σ = 1.37)


----------



## Raffael (Jan 19, 2011)

1.finally sub-20 average on 3x3 in competition!!
2.finally started to work on my memo system.
today i have:
memorised the single edges images.
found images for single corners and memorised them.
found 827 additional images and written them down.

tomorrow i'm going to start learning them for the awesome-but-crazy-Dennis-memo-system.
wish me luck!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 19, 2011)

11.26	D U2 B2 L' U R2 F L2 D R B' F R D L' D B D' U2 B F R2 B F2 D2

OH single PB
y z R' U' F x z r U' r' unintentional x-cross
U' z U' R U R' x U R' U' 2nd F2L
z' U2' R U' R' z x R U' R' U 3rd F2L
R' x U' R U R' U' R U 4th F2L
z' U (R U' L' U R' U' L) U2' Niklas LL

39 turns / 11.26 seconds = 3.46 tps

http://tinyurl.com/algyzR-U-FxzrU


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 20, 2011)

sub20 ao50 3x3 (PB) - 1 PLL skip; the rest full step

Average: 19.63
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 15.27 (NL)
Worst Time: 24.07

Best ao5: 17.32 (PB is 17.12)
Best ao12: 18.88 (PB is 18.29)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Stackmat 2x2 avg100 - 3.84


Spoiler



3.21, 4.75, 4.11, 3.46, 3.56, 4.66, 4.16, 3.90, 4.38, 3.77, 4.36, 3.52, 3.84, 4.06, 4.05, 4.28, 4.69, 3.25, 3.22, 3.47, 2.93, 2.90, 4.03, 4.40, 2.93, 4.66, 3.55, 4.09, 3.66, 3.90, 3.65, 3.33, 4.38, 3.97, 3.94, 2.75, 4.02, 3.71, 3.15, 2.97, 4.65, 3.65, 4.02, 3.77, 3.41, 3.40, 4.33, 4.33, 4.43, 2.83, 4.61, 3.43, 3.83, 4.30, 4.41, 4.58, 3.86, 3.46, 4.00, 3.18, 3.00, 3.08, 4.63, 4.50, 4.09, 3.55, 4.31, 3.02, 3.69, 3.65, 4.80, 4.25, 4.61, 3.34, 3.80, 3.65, 3.22, 5.53, 3.65, 4.27, 3.97, 4.83, 4.40, 4.06, 4.27, 3.43, 3.94, 3.69, 3.59, 3.59, 3.94, 3.93, 4.13, 2.83, 2.47, 4.03, 4.38, 3.44, 3.50, 3.33


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 20, 2011)

3x3 Non-lucky PB single 28.16
Scramble: R2 D2 B R L2 B U R2 F' B R' B' U' F2 R B2 U' B U R' F B L' D F


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 20, 2011)

I was bored.
I did an avg50 on 3x3 with Ortega method

umber of times: 50/50
best time: 24.36
worst time: 51.62

current avg5: 32.90 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 29.92 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 31.90 (σ = 2.72)
best avg12: 31.85 (σ = 2.67)

session avg: 33.74 (σ = 3.85)

beat all PBs from last time I did this by ~6-7 seconds lol


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok so, I think I'm going to get super devoted to OH now, getting these times felt good.
[19:09] -Nibblr- Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 20.36, 23.36, (33.05), 21.38, 26.38, *18.66, 25.85, 22.85, 29.43, (18.24),* 26.97, 24.58
18.24 full step single, 22.45 average of 5, 23.98 average of 12.
!!!
I was filming earlier, and the best averages I was getting were 26, I was doing bad, though the scrambles were terrible, I had 4/5 scrambles having no edge pieces on white or yellow. I had many scrambles like this. Whereas this session had great scrambles. For example (though this wasn't part of the averages...);
[19:09] <Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #16655: D' U L B' L2 D2 R F U R D2 L B' L R D R F' L' U' F L2 R F L 
y2 x D2 L' U x D' B2
^5 move x-cross.
Happy face


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 20, 2011)

3x3
(10.11), 11.95, 12.81, 13.34, 12.42, 13.00, (15.73), 11.61, 11.53, 12.84, 14.09, 13.42 = 12.70

13.78 avg100


Spoiler



11.44, 12.25, 15.23, 13.68, 12.15, 13.85, 11.62, 13.31, 12.00, 14.88, 13.24, 12.14, 13.82, 12.23, 12.71, 13.20, 12.25, 15.57, 13.04, 13.53, 14.34, 13.43, 15.63, 13.65, 14.24, 16.65, 12.82, 17.16, 13.23, 12.84, 14.57, 15.69, 14.55, 14.57, 15.85, 14.73, 12.26, 13.90, 12.68, 12.60, 13.34, 14.85, 14.15, 10.11, 11.95, 12.81, 13.34, 12.42, 13.00, 15.73, 11.61, 11.53, 12.84, 14.09, 13.42, 14.26, 15.37, 14.74, 12.85, 13.49, 12.57, 16.21, 16.15, 14.49, 13.77, 16.13, 14.10, 13.17, 15.07, 15.82, 12.28, 14.98, 14.07, 15.12, 15.40, 11.30, 15.19, 13.19, 15.27, 14.45, 14.27, 15.02, 14.18, 12.21, 12.19, 11.89, 13.31, 14.02, 10.64, 14.80, 13.96, 14.14, 16.19, 14.12, 13.88, 17.89, 11.56, 14.71, 13.86, 13.30



Both are PB's


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 20, 2011)

2x2 avg 5 PB on video.
2.28, (1.41), (3.52), 2.16, 1.97 = 2.14

Insanely easy scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 2.28 U R' U2 F U' F U' R F2 R' U' 
2. (1.41) R' U R2 U' F' R U R' U' R' U' 
3. (3.52) R F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' F R' U2 
4. 2.16 U' R' F' U F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
5. 1.97 F R F' U' R U2 R2 F' U' R' U'


Avg 12 was 3.13.  Counting 6.


----------



## Escher (Jan 20, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 3. (3.52) R F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' F R' U2


 
Nice avg, but I bet you haven't noticed this super duper First Layer trick: x' R2 F' R2


----------



## Escher (Jan 20, 2011)

1. 6.71 U F' B2 L' F R2 U2 B' R2 F' L' B' U R U' D2 L' U R' D U' B' D' B' F' 

y x D L2 R U R2 x'
y R' U R2 U' R'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
y' U L U L' U' L' U' L
y' R' U R (29)

R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' (9|38)

R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' (22/60)

8.94 tps wat

EDIT:

Average of 12: 8.75
1. 10.42 F' L2 B F' L' F' L2 F U' D' B' L' B2 F2 U2 R' B' U D2 R B U R' L' B'
2. 7.74 F' B L F' D' R2 U' L B L F' L U' B' D2 U2 L F B U R L D R' F'
3. 8.68 B2 R' U D' F R L D' R L2 B2 F' L' D' B' D2 L' F' R' U' F2 D' U' L U
4. 8.73 U2 R' L2 D' R2 L' B' R2 F B' R F' B R' L2 B L F' B L' U' L' R F' U2
5. 7.94 R2 D F2 R2 F B L' F R2 U2 D B2 D L2 U2 B F2 U2 D B' L' R2 D2 L F'
6. 9.60 F2 R2 L' U' D' B2 L' F' B2 D' F' R' F' D B D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R B' R B2 D2
7. 8.70 D F2 D F' B' L U2 B2 F D U' R2 F B2 D2 B2 F L D' R2 U' B D2 U' R2
8. 8.83 B' U2 F2 L' B2 F L D L2 D' F' R F' R' D F' R B2 F D' F L D' U F2
9. 8.94 B' R' U2 L2 B' F2 U R' F2 L2 B F2 U2 F B' D F' L2 F R2 B2 L' F2 L2 B
10. (6.71) U F' B2 L' F R2 U2 B' R2 F' L' B' U R U' D2 L' U R' D U' B' D' B' F'
11. (10.55) R' U2 D' F D L2 U F D F2 B D2 U F U' L U R' U F D U' R' L' U'
12. 7.96 F L' F' B2 R B2 L' R' U' L R D2 F D2 R D U' B2 F U2 R' D' L F R' 

I'm back in business...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 21, 2011)

Escher said:


> 1. 6.71  U F' B2 L' F R2 U2 B' R2 F' L' B' U R U' D2 L' U R' D U' B' D' B' F'
> 
> y x D L2 R U R2 x'
> y R' U R2 U' R'
> ...


 
Rowan, how fast can you do the N-Perm in the 6.71?


----------



## Escher (Jan 21, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Rowan, how fast can you do the N-Perm in the 6.71?


 
1.3-4 is easy, 1.2 with trying and I'm pretty sure I've .97ed it (my usual J perm is 0.78-0.83).


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

I assume you failed to roll the 10?


----------



## Escher (Jan 21, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I assume you failed to roll the 10?


 
Yeap, idr exactly what but probably something stupid like a 13. 
Finally broke the trend of the last couple of months (sub 9.5 averages were rare, did no practice), did about 50 solves and averaged around 9.2-3 again


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 21, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.55
1. (11.29) U' D2 L' B' R2 L D R' U D2 R2 U B D' R2 D' B' L' B' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 L
2. (15.22) F R' B R D2 B L D F' B' R D' F' D2 U' R L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B' D
3. 13.83 D L U2 F L F U' L U' B' F R L' D2 F' B' L2 D' U2 R' D R' B2 D2 B
4. 12.35 U' D2 R B' U2 R B' R' U L F B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F R' B U D
5. 11.48 D L' R B F' L U2 R' L2 D L' D' R F2 B2 U L' U B' F R2 U2 L2 U B 

11.29 had a PLL skip. PB Ao5.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 21, 2011)

Woah. Beastin at 4x4 today. First ever sub 2 in here as well. 

Average of 12: 2:17.93
1. 2:22.00 u' r D2 r2 U2 f2 u' R2 F D2 r2 u D U B R2 D' r' R' D2 u' r2 f F u R L D2 F u' L' D U F U F r' f' L' D'
2. 2:08.18 D2 u' f U2 r' L2 U' u D F' U D2 r u2 B r u' D U2 f2 L' R D U2 f B u R2 r' f U' F' U2 f2 L F2 B2 f' U F2
3. 2:07.73 D' f' L' B' u2 L U2 f U' f' U r R D f' F' L u' D2 B f u D2 B U' B R2 F2 B' U2 R L2 u' U D f u' L' r' f'
4. (2:31.17) D' B2 r2 f2 D' F f L R2 U' D2 f' R2 U' R2 r B2 D2 u L2 f2 R F' R F2 u2 F' f R' B f2 R' u' r' F D2 f D' F2 B'
5. 2:27.90 F' u' r R2 u f2 D2 f' L r2 u r f F L2 U D2 f' R2 u2 D' B2 r' R' B2 F2 D' F' u2 L2 u2 D2 L' D2 U' B U D R f
6. 2:05.71 D' r' F2 D L' r' f L D' R' L' U r U' D R F u2 F2 u2 L' r u R D' r2 D2 u' U B2 R' B2 U2 u2 f2 u f' F U R'
7. (1:59.98) D U2 f' r2 f' u' B' f2 U2 B U F D2 U' F2 u' F B2 u' F D B2 U' B2 u B' u' B' D B' u2 R' F2 r2 L2 B2 r' D' U2 R'
8. 2:19.95 F2 U' F L' F' B R U L B2 f' F L B r2 R L2 u' R2 r u L' B2 U2 B' F f' D R U' r B' u' R' B D f2 L u2 L
9. 2:29.32 D2 R D r L' f' D U' f B2 F L f B' R B2 u D L' U2 R U2 r2 f' B D' U' L' B2 f u2 F' D L2 F' D2 u2 r2 L2 F2
10. 2:26.30 u' B U' r D2 f r' u F' r f R D2 u' L2 f r' f' R f2 B2 F D' f L' U2 D2 f B2 r2 D2 U' f U' F2 f U u' r R2
11. 2:07.56 F L R f' D2 B' U2 R2 B f2 U2 R' F' r2 D r' F' D' r2 B' D L2 F' D' L' D f U' r B' U u2 f F2 D L2 r F R' f2
12. 2:24.63 u' L F u B R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F' U F U2 R' U' r U' D L u2 U' R' F' u F' L' R U B L2 D2 u L' F' D2 f R' U2 r2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

PB single/average of 12. SUB3 SINGLE.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:59.90
worst time: 3:43.93

current avg5: 3:26.62 (σ = 3.02)
best avg5: 3:19.87 (σ = 1.78)

current avg12: 3:24.56 (σ = 7.46)
best avg12: 3:24.56 (σ = 7.46)

session avg: 3:24.56 (σ = 7.46)
session mean: 3:24.12
3:16.40, 2:59.90[SUB3!!], 3:23.47, 3:41.93, 3:43.93, 3:17.28, 3:18.60, 3:22.39[<_< horrible 3x3x3], 3:18.62, 3:29.43, 3:28.25, 3:29.23
The 3:22.39 that has the horrible 3x3x3 comment..finished reduction at exactly 2 minutes.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2011)

First day of speedskewbin
15.67, (12.50), 21.26, 21.95, 18.43, 18.14, (26.95), 18.01, 24.99, 15.42, 19.83, 17.18=> 19.09avg12


----------



## moogra (Jan 21, 2011)

First sub-10 (for 3x3x3) in a LOOOOOOOONG time, possible ever with a real scramble, not friend scrambled.


----------



## Weston (Jan 21, 2011)

11.18 OH single
U F2 L' U2 L' R' D2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 F' R F' B2 U' B2 U F B R U F' D2

y2 R' U' r' D' R'U R
L U' L' U2 R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
U L U L' U' y' L' U' L
COLL + U perm
I'm mainly posting this because I was proud of the pair order I did.
Haven't practiced in a while because of finals, so this is still pretty good right now.


EDIT. If I did the mirror of my COLL I would have gotten an EPLL skip >.>
Seems like that happens a lot. I suck. Would have been a low 10.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 21, 2011)

B2 D B D L B' L2 B2 D2 L F B2 L' D F R2 D2 F U' D R' B F2 L' B2 
5.78 :O

z2 y F' B' D' F
R' U' R U2 R' U R
U y' L' U L U2 R U' R'
U' y R U R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'

35 moves ~ 6.03 TPS


----------



## Meisen (Jan 21, 2011)

*New personal best average of 5 (x2)*

I beat my old average of 5 twice today 



Spoiler



My old average was 14.540

Average of 5: 14.328

1. 14.185 U2 F D' U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B' R2 L' B D L' U2 L' B' D2 L2 R' B2 R2 D2 L
2. 14.473 B2 D' F R B D' R' L U2 B F' R B2 F R' L U2 D' L B L2 B' F' D' B'
3. (16.595) F' B R L2 D' U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 B F' L2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R' D2 U' F' R2
4. 14.327 D' F2 D U L2 R' B' L D' U' R2 F' B2 D' R' B' F2 R2 L2 F2 R D2 L R' F'
5. (13.203) D' B U' D2 R2 F' U2 R' F' D' U2 L' U F B' R L D' L2 D2 U' F D2 R2 L'

Average of 5: 13.933

1. (13.517) R B2 R B2 D U2 L2 F D' B' L' R2 D2 L D' L U2 F2 U L D F' U' D2 B2
2. (17.427) D2 F U D' B2 D2 B D L2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 B' D' B' U2 B L2 U' R' U' B' R
3. 13.963 U' B2 D' B' D' R D' R' U2 R2 B R2 U F' L' B' R B2 U' F D' B R' B F
4. 13.550 U D2 L D U B' U2 B D' F2 R2 U R' D L2 B2 U' R' U' R U2 D' F' U' R2
5. 14.286 F2 D B' R2 L F D2 F2 D L' F' R' D' R' D R U2 F L F2 R' U2 L' U2 F2


In spite of not ever coming close to my average of 12 and 100 records, i'm still happy about a sub 14 average of 5.
It keeps alive the hope that one day i might be a consistent sub 15 cuber


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 21, 2011)

13.81 Average of 12:

13.23 15.66 14.09 14.00 12.68 (11.70) 12.65 13.39 15.30 12.25 (16.98) 14.83


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2011)

best avg5: 15.69 | best:	14.57 | worst:	18.51 | std:	3.9%
best avg12: 16.26 | best:	14.27 | worst:	19.00 | std:	7.7%
best avg50: 16.91 | best:	13.65 | worst:	19.88 | std:	8.9%
session avg: 16.91 | best:	13.65 | worst:	19.88 | std:	9.4%

=D


----------



## Owen (Jan 21, 2011)

I am starting to learn CFOP. My best time is 34 seconds. OLL skip and T-Perm. I know, it's a fail, but I was pretty happy anyway.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2011)

day 2 of happy skewb times <3

12.57, 15.02, 19.22, 14.41, 19.27, 14.74, 18.68, (27.52), 17.60, (12.22), 16.97, 12.51=> 16.10


----------



## Shortey (Jan 22, 2011)

39.55 4x4 single while racing Milan!  His cube is <3

EDIT: 11.98 avg5 3x3sim oO


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 22, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:17.70
1. 1:19.90 D2 R' f B2 L2 U R' D' F R' D2 B' D2 u2 R' L u' U2 B' F' r2 B2 R2 B U L' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 f2 L2 r2 D F2 L' f2 U u 
2. (1:09.69[pp]) R' u F' B2 r' F' B u B' D B' F f' u' f' r f' L2 R B U2 R2 D2 U' R' r2 L D2 r u' R2 L u2 D B2 R u F' f' B 
3. 1:14.60 r' F2 R2 r' B' r U2 f U D' F D' r' f2 D' F u U2 L' u' R u' r f' U' D f L' r' B R' U2 u2 D' R U2 R2 L' r B' 
4. 1:19.89 U2 f u R2 F B R U u2 f B' F' u' U' F B2 D U2 u f2 R2 L U r' F r2 D u B' u' U2 r' D' L B2 f2 u2 f r' u2 
5. 1:21.64 u R' u' F2 L2 r B2 r B' L2 f' R u' R D' R2 D2 F B2 u' L D' u r2 B2 f L2 D r D' r2 B' F D2 B' F' D R2 D' r 
6. 1:15.81 f u2 F u2 r' f' r U' f R L2 f' B' F R L B2 D2 u R f2 r2 U R F2 L' u2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 L' R2 B' R F' D f2 r' 
7. 1:21.73 R2 F' L' u2 F' f' B r' F' f' B2 D' F' f' D2 R B2 r u' r2 L' U' f' R2 r2 f u' r f2 B2 u F f2 D2 L2 F U' F r2 D 
8. 1:15.05 F L D r2 f D R' u R U u' r2 U u' r u' r2 F' r' f' U2 u2 B2 F r2 B' L' u' R F' f' L' f2 F' U' D2 r B u' D2 
9. (1:22.05) R L D u2 U2 L u2 r2 f' B2 u2 U' F D u' R L F2 L2 r u B f2 U f' B' r B2 U' R' u r2 f2 D u L B' r' B2 L' 
10. 1:17.65 L2 f L B' F R2 D2 u' U' R2 D B' D2 L' f2 B2 D' f' r u L U' R2 D' f' L' f2 L F' u2 r' L' D2 B' L' B' D L2 r2 f' 
11. 1:16.93 R L' F B L R' D' B D' R2 f2 U u2 L2 B2 r L' U r' F f' L r' R2 f' R' L2 U2 r F' u2 U' F L' R' f' R' U B' u 
12. 1:13.84 R2 u R' D F2 U' D f' U F r' U2 r U D R F L f2 F' r' u2 r' L2 B U L' u' f U' D R2 U' f2 D' U' r2 R u R


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> day 2 of happy skewb times <3
> 
> 12.57, 15.02, 19.22, 14.41, 19.27, 14.74, 18.68, (27.52), 17.60, (12.22), 16.97, 12.51=> 16.10


 
Yay skoob.
Thanks for reminding me, I got a 10.55 average of 12 yesterday, with only a 4 move alg, Pi!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 22, 2011)

I was bored, so....3x3 Beginner LBL + 4LLL 

number of times: 50/50
best time: 19.02
worst time: 31.96

current avg5: 25.96 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 23.21 (σ = 1.65)

current avg12: 25.26 (σ = 2.68)
best avg12: 23.49 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 25.14 (σ = 2.53)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 22, 2011)

2:57 5x5 single. No scramble, because I failed.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 22, 2011)

Moar skewb.
9.83, 14.24, 11.96, 14.63, 11.35, 14.23, 11.52, 12.38, (9.75), 13.76, (18.78), 14.81=> 12.86 avg12
11.35, (14.23), 11.52, 12.38, (9.75)=> 11.75 avg5

Kirjava-Meep method with 2-look L5C.



Spoiler



1. 9.83 B U R' L' B' L' R U' L R' U B' 
2. 14.24 U B' U B' U' L R L R' U L U' 
3. 11.96 U' B R B U' R B L' U' L B R 
4. 14.63 L' U' R' B' R B' U' R L U' L' R' 
5. 11.35 R B U L' R L' U' B L' R B R 
6. 14.23 U' B L B L' R' U B' U' L B' U 
7. 11.52 L' R U B' R' L U R' L' U B' L 
8. 12.38 L B U R' U' L B' L' U' L' U' L' 
9. (9.75) L' R U L U' B U' B' R U' R L 
10. 13.76 U' L' U' L' B' U' L' U' B' U L' B 
11. (18.78) L' U B' R' L' B R' B' L' U' L' B' 
12. 14.81 L U' B U R' U L' B R' U L R'


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2011)

2x2 - 7x7 computer cube relay

6:06.729 single

6:30.849 6:21.623 (6:31.496) (6:06.729) 6:11.149 => 6:21.207 avg5


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 22, 2011)

(13.11), 8.63, 9.33, 9.66, 11.18, 9.00, (8.46), 9.71, 10.47, 9.30, 8.66, 8.81 = 9.47

1. (13.11) B2 R' B D' R' U2 D2 R2 L' F' L F' R D' R' U B2 R2 B2 U' D2 R2 L2 U' L2 
2. 8.63 L2 F R' U' B2 D2 B' F' L2 D2 F' L D2 R2 B2 D' B' R2 D F' L' B2 U F2 U' 
3. 9.33 B' F' L2 B L' B D2 F L2 F D F L2 B' F R U' L2 R' U2 F2 D B2 R F2 
4. 9.66 L2 B' F2 D2 F2 R2 F' B R2 D2 U2 L' F' L' D B2 R B U' B2 U' F D' U2 B2 
5. 11.18 R D2 B U F2 B' R D R' B2 U R F2 D2 F B' U2 B L D' F' R L U2 B 
6. 9.00 R2 D U' L' B2 D2 L2 B' R2 D L' B2 L' F2 B' R' B2 D2 R' U B' D2 R' D B' 
7. (8.46) D' R2 B2 U' L2 R' U' B2 F' R B2 R2 U2 B L' R' B U' R B' F' L R D2 L2 
8. 9.71 F D' L2 D' L2 D2 R' D R2 D' R U2 B R2 U2 L' R F2 D' B L D L B' F 
9. 10.47 R' B D F' U D' F2 D2 F2 R U D B' U R' D U2 B D2 L2 U D L D' F 
10. 9.30 D R' L' D' U' L2 U L' R' D F' L D' R2 U' D F2 B' U B' L2 U R' B D' 
11. 8.66 B D L' U2 B U2 R' D B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' U D2 R D U' F2 L F R' 
12. 8.81 R D2 L F U D' F2 L2 B2 R' D' U' L' R F' R L' B2 U2 D B2 D F2 B U 
homaigawd


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 22, 2011)

Sub 9.5 avgs of 12 are getting common these days, but I still don't have one D:

Well done Jon!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Robert 
This was pretty lucky though, no F/V/uglyG/N perms


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 22, 2011)

I just beat my 4x4x4 pb 2 solves running. It now stands at 1.20:42 (I know I suck) but I've only had a 4x4x4 I want to solve for 5 days.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 22, 2011)

2x2 sim with Ortega method, I am now (slightly) faster on sim than with a real 2x2

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.97
worst time: 10.13

current avg5: 5.29 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 4.66 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 5.37 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 5.10 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 5.65 (σ = 1.23)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that I'm ex-ER holder in OH I thought it'd be time for a sub-18 avg12 
So I practiced a bit and got this:

Average: 17.63
Standard Deviation: 1.77
Best Time: 12.94
Worst Time: 23.95
Individual Times:
1.	19.76	D R' D U' F D2 L R B F D2 B L R' U' B2 F' D U2 L' D F2 L2 R B'
2.	18.11	B F' L R' B' D2 U2 B R' B F L D2 B2 L' R' B' R' B' F2 D' F2 D' L R2
3.	(23.95)	D' U2 L R2 F L R D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' B' F R' B2 R2 U R2 D' B
4.	19.25	D2 B U2 R' F U2 L D U F2 D' L' R B F U2 L' R U' L2 D' U2 L B' U2
5.	(12.94)	U B L R D2 U2 L' R D' U' B2 F L2 R U2 F D2 U F2 D' U R' D' L' R2
6.	19.95	B2 D' F' D U R2 D' U L' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R D U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R D U2
7.	13.50	U2 B L2 R D U R2 B' F2 R D2 L2 B' D2 U L2 R B' D' B2 F' D' R F2 U
8.	17.22	L2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D R2 F2 U F' D U' F2 R U2 B F2 L' R2 D F2 U2 F2
9.	16.00	F' R' F2 U B' R D2 U' F2 D L2 D2 U2 F D U2 L2 B F' R' B D' U L' U'
10.	19.02	L D B F2 U2 B D' U2 R' F' U' B2 D2 U' L2 D' R D2 R2 D' B2 D2 B' D' U'
11.	15.89	D2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 L B2 D2 L' R U' L D U L2 R D' U' R' D2 L2 R2 D U
12.	17.55	F D2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 R D R' B2 U B2 F2 D U2 L' F2 L' F' L2 D U B'

In there:
(12.94), (19.95), 13.50, 17.22, 16.00 = 15.57 
The 12 and the 13 were PLL skips.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 22, 2011)

OH
22.28, 25.00, 23.55, 23.72, 24.90 = 24.06


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 22, 2011)

3x3 a12: 17.71


Statistics for 01-22-2011 12:37:00

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.71
Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 14.37
Worst Time: 19.97
Individual Times:
1.	14.37	B D U B' F D R U' L R B2 F D2 U B L2 F D' L' U2 B2 L' D' B2 U
2.	19.13	L R B R' B F L' U2 B D R2 B D L2 R' D' F U R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B L
3.	18.84	R' B' F' D2 B F L2 U2 F' L B' F2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L' D U L2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2
4.	18.94	L' R2 U L2 D' B' L R D U' L' R D' L2 F L R B2 F D' U' L' R B' D
5.	17.65	L' R' U' F2 L R2 U B2 L' R2 D' R2 B2 F' L' F2 D2 B' U' F2 L' F D2 L U'	Used the new alg for good L's mirror.
6.	19.03+	L2 R2 B' D2 U B' L2 D2 L2 R F R D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L' D2 U B2 F2 R U2	Same OLL! =D
7.	15.59	B R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D U2 F' L' D L2 U' B' F L' B2 L' D' U2 F2 L R' U2 R'	Good L OLL. Looool.
8.	19.97	L D' U2 L2 R' D2 B' R2 D' U B D L D U2 F2 R2 B F2 L F U' R U' L'
9.	19.46	L' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U F D F U L2 R2 U R D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B' L' R2
10.	15.55	L2 F' D2 U R2 D2 B' R U2 B U B F' L' D' F R' D2 U' L R B' U F2 R
11.	17.48	B2 R2 D2 F' L F' R D2 U2 B F U2 B2 F2 L' R D' U' L B D2 B2 L2 R' B2
12.	16.52	D B F L' D' R B D U' B2 F' D' U' F D U L' D U L' B' U L' U R


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 22, 2011)

*11.65 avg5* (pb by .05)
10.56, 11.01, 13.37, (14.38), (10.22)

*12.32 avg12* (pb by .38)
11.54, (9.11), 13.73, (15.55), 13.64, 13.20, 11.56, 10.56, 11.01, 13.37, 14.38, 10.22

*13.35 avg100* (pb by .43)


Spoiler



11.97, 15.34, 14.32, 13.70, 14.27, 13.32, 12.98, 16.13, 13.57, 12.59, 11.54, 9.11, 13.73, 15.55, 13.64, 13.20, 11.56, 10.56, 11.01, 13.37, 14.38, 10.22, 12.01, 12.26, 15.23, 13.48, 14.71, 13.84, 13.68, 10.48, 15.10, 12.90, 13.31, 13.18, 13.00, 12.03, 12.50, 13.60, 15.18, 16.71, 11.44, 12.45, 14.09, 13.79, 14.13, 13.43, 12.46, 14.26, 13.01, 11.61, 15.30, 11.01, 14.24, 15.73, 11.28, 13.71, 14.37, 11.95, 13.34, 15.80, 10.61, 14.98, 12.84, 13.98, 15.97, 11.95, 13.96, 13.96, 12.61, 12.42, 14.93, 16.97, 15.57, 12.53, 13.04, 12.82, 12.78, 13.60, 14.46, 12.71, 14.49, 16.38, 11.73, 13.09, 13.14, 15.60, 12.90, 13.65, 12.28, 14.09, 11.08, 12.57, 11.97, 13.00, 14.87, 12.75, 14.90, 12.43, 12.04, 11.67



Crazy session ... Any way that anyone could tell me the best avg50 in there?


----------



## JackJ (Jan 22, 2011)

2nd sub 10 evar. 9.18

B L2 U2 L U' L' B2 F2 D' F2 U' R F2 B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 U' R2 D' R' D' R' 

x2 L2 U' R2 F y2 U R' F R
U R U R'
U2 y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
y2 U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R
R U R' U' R' F R F' U


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 22, 2011)

Statistics for 01-22-2011 14:07:31

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 2
Average: 17.75
Standard Deviation: 2.59
Best Time: 9.02
Worst Time: 25.83
Individual Times:
1.	14.37	B D U B' F D R U' L R B2 F D2 U B L2 F D' L' U2 B2 L' D' B2 U
2.	19.13	L R B R' B F L' U2 B D R2 B D L2 R' D' F U R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B L
3.	18.84	R' B' F' D2 B F L2 U2 F' L B' F2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L' D U L2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2
4.	18.94	L' R2 U L2 D' B' L R D U' L' R D' L2 F L R B2 F D' U' L' R B' D
5.	17.65	L' R' U' F2 L R2 U B2 L' R2 D' R2 B2 F' L' F2 D2 B' U' F2 L' F D2 L U'	Used the new alg for good L's mirror.
6.	19.03+	L2 R2 B' D2 U B' L2 D2 L2 R F R D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L' D2 U B2 F2 R U2	Same OLL! =D
7.	15.59	B R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D U2 F' L' D L2 U' B' F L' B2 L' D' U2 F2 L R' U2 R'	Good L OLL. Looool.
8.	19.97	L D' U2 L2 R' D2 B' R2 D' U B D L D U2 F2 R2 B F2 L F U' R U' L'
9.	19.46	L' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U F D F U L2 R2 U R D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B' L' R2
10.	15.55	L2 F' D2 U R2 D2 B' R U2 B U B F' L' D' F R' D2 U' L R B' U F2 R
11.	17.48	B2 R2 D2 F' L F' R D2 U2 B F U2 B2 F2 L' R D' U' L B D2 B2 L2 R' B2
12.	16.52	D B F L' D' R B D U' B2 F' D' U' F D U L' D U L' B' U L' U R
13.	14.36	D2 U2 F' D2 U' B' L2 D U2 F L' U2 B' D U' B F2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 D U' R2	PLL skip on a locky solve. =D
14.	18.17	B2 D2 L R' D' U R' D' R2 B F' U' F' U' L2 R U' B2 F2 D' B2 F' R D2 U'
15.	18.86	B L U2 L2 R2 B' F' L D2 L' R F' D2 U R' D' U2 B2 F L B F L2 R' F2
16.	17.48	D2 U' R2 U B' F2 U2 L' B' F2 D' F2 L F2 R' U2 B D' U' B' D2 F' D' U' B2
17.	19.37	B F' L D2 U2 B' F' D2 B D L' R B' L2 R' D' B2 L R B2 F U2 B2 F L
18.	18.45	U2 F2 D U B' U2 L F R' B' F' L' R2 D U2 F L U2 R2 F' L' F L' R' U2
19.	25.83	D' U2 B F' R F L' U2 B2 F' L2 D B2 F R D B2 D' B D' U' F' L2 R U2	MOFOIN POP.
20.	13.88	B' L' R' U B F2 D U' R' D' F' R' F' L B' L D F2 R2 U L F' D' L R	WAT.
21.	19.55	L2 R B' L R B2 F2 L' D U F2 D2 U B D' U B2 D' F' D' B' F R' F L'
22.	21.79	R B2 D2 R D' L' F U B D2 F' D' U2 B' D' B U' F L' F' D2 U B D2 U'
23.	22.22	U2 B' R U' L2 F' D B' D' U' L2 R2 D' L' U B2 F' D' F2 L2 R' B2 F' U2 R2
24.	9.02	D2 U' L' R2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 R' B' D' L R U2 F R' F R2 U' B2 D B F D2	OH MY GOD.
25.	19.40	B' L2 D L' R2 U L2 U2 R D' U2 L' R D U2 L2 R2 D U2 R' D U' B' F' D
26.	17.21	L' B' F D' B2 U L R2 D2 R' F2 U' L U L R2 B D2 U2 B U' L R' U B'
27.	21.35	D' F' R U' F R2 B' D' U2 R2 D2 U' L B2 L2 R' F2 U2 R2 U F L B' F' L'
28.	19.04	L2 D' R2 U2 L U2 L F D' L R' B U B2 F' R' F2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 D B2
29.	14.43	D2 F L R' D B2 L F L R F' U2 B2 U' F L2 R B2 F' D' F R2 D' L' F
30.	17.42	R2 D2 U2 F L' R' D U2 B2 D' F R B D2 U L2 R2 F' R2 D' U L' B' D' F
31.	16.22	L R U' L R' U2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 B F2 D' U R D2 R F' D' U L R2
32.	18.02	F L U2 L' R' D L' R F L' R' B2 F2 D U' B' U' F' L' B2 D' U B' F R2
33.	16.34	B' L R' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U' L D' U2 L2 R' D B' L R U2 R' B' F2 R' B' L
34.	17.29	F2 D U' F2 L R2 B' L R2 F' D U R D2 U' L' R2 D U B D2 U L' R U2
35.	17.63	R' F L R' B2 F2 D' L R' F2 U' B F2 L R' U B F2 D2 B U2 B F' R2 F'
36.	16.02	R' F2 L' B F' L' R2 D F2 R2 B' F D2 U L2 R F2 R D' U' R' F2 D F' R'	Long bad G-perm, but 16 seconds? Wat.
37.	18.78	F D2 U2 B2 D2 F' D U L' D' B2 F D L' U F2 L2 D' U' B2 F R2 B D' U'
38.	17.18	F' U' L B2 F' D U L R2 D' U L R2 F' L D' B' F U L R B2 F2 U' R
39.	20.06	R D' R2 U' L2 B D U2 R' B L' R' B2 D' U F2 U2 R D2 B' D2 U' L2 R U'
40.	18.97	D' U2 R' B D U2 B F' D' F2 U2 B2 U' F R2 U' R' U' B F' U' F' D2 L D2
41.	17.09	B' D2 L' B2 F' L' D B F U2 B2 F2 L' F' U' R B2 F' U2 L' R' B2 D' U' R
42.	13.00	R2 D2 U R2 D2 U' B' F L B D2 F U' F2 U' F2 R' D2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B' R2	CLL skip with good 2flip. M' U M U2 M' U M.
43.	18.29	L' R2 B R' F D' U2 L D' F R B' F' R2 D2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 F' L R' D R'
44.	15.87+	F2 U' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' D B U' F' D2 U' L2 R D' L' R U F' D2 U2 R' U2 L'
45.	14.87	L B2 F' D B' R' D L R D' B' D U2 B2 F D2 R F D' U2 R F2 U2 L2 R
46.	18.61	U2 L2 D U2 L' B' F L' R2 D' F R' F L2 D2 F2 L2 R' D L' R2 D B2 F R2	POP.
47.	18.83	B2 F R2 F D' F R2 F U2 L' R' U2 L F D' U' B2 D2 U2 R F R' B2 F' D2
48.	16.46	L2 B U L R B2 F R' U2 L2 R D L2 D L D2 L R2 B L2 U R' U' B2 F2
49.	19.47	F R D L' F U' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 B D2 B F2 D2 B F' D B2 R2 B F2 R2 B
50.	17.90	B2 U2 L' D2 R' U B' F2 L2 F U2 L' R D B' F D2 L2 B2 F' D2 U B D' U2


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2011)

8.80 U' F' B2 U F' D2 R2 L2 U' D' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' R2 B' L' B D B2 D2 F2 U R' 

Not sure on this, I only remember cross and PLL:
cross: R U' F' x2
F2L1: U L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L2: U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L3: R U R' U R U R'
F2L4: L' U2 L U L' U' L
OLL: U2 r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r
PLL: U y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

EDIT: 9.30 U2 D' R L2 D L' B' F' L2 F' B U2 L D L2 R B2 D' R L B2 R D2 B2 D' 

I'm sure about this reconstruction:
cross: y2 U' R' U R x2
F2L1: U D R U' R' D'
F2L2: U R U' R' U' R U R'
F2L3: R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L4: U L' U2 L2 U L2' U L
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

3x3 RU-gen

number of times: 50/50
best time: 4.54
worst time: 13.67

current avg5: 8.41 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 7.66 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 8.34 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 8.20 (σ = 0.99)

session avg: 8.61 (σ = 1.36)

old PB avg50 at this was 9.23


----------



## pappas (Jan 23, 2011)

4x4. 55.xy avg of 12 and a whole bunch of sub 50's. Also kind of an accomplishment 4bld DNF off by 3 centres in 29:xy.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 23, 2011)

I can solve all the edges on the 3x3 blindfolded! The only thing I need to do is make sure that the YB piece is solved, because I have no word for that letter pair (if someone has a word for YB, that would be fantastic). 

For corners, are there other methods? Because I can't imagine using words for the triple letter pairs. And I don't want to do 2 letters for the corners, because that would probably get me very confused...


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 23, 2011)

just like vinny above, i can solve edges blindfolded. for YB i imagine yorb, some sort of magical ball that teleports you to places LOL

i could use a better word for that pair too, and help with corners.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 23, 2011)

Vinny, I use pure visual to solve the whole cube, I highly suggest that. 

Quick explanation of how to use it:
Assuming you use Y-perm for corners, tap the U sticker on the UBL corner, tap where that sticker needs to go, then the next, and the next, till you have all of them memorized. It is hard to get down at first but it becomes quite easy.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 23, 2011)

Gabriel Dechichi just did sub13 avg12 OH! World first? 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.97
worst time: 17.10

current avg5: 13.47 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 11.96 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 13.12 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 12.95 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 13.62 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 13.60


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 23, 2011)

No way. I call fake 

My accomplishment is a 10.63 avg 100.


----------



## Juju (Jan 23, 2011)

I just completed learning full Fridrich! Full PLL and OLL. Feels good man.

Recognition and execution time on many of the OLLs is still a bit shaky but I guess from here on out all I need is more practice. Guess I could be learning multiple algorithms for cases from different angles now....


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 23, 2011)

19.63 OH. Second sub 20 ever and first in recent memory. 

EDIT: PB average of 12

Average of 12: 25.93
1. 22.08 U R2 L' B' U D2 B2 U R F' D' B2 R L2 U' L2 B' L2 D F L' B U D2 F' 
2. 28.59 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B R D2 R L2 D F L' R2 F' B' D2 B' U2 D L' U' F' L2 F' 
3. (29.81) B' L U2 L2 D R' L' F2 B2 U2 R L F2 U D' B' L' B' D2 U' R2 F2 B' D' U2 
4. 23.83 D R2 U' B U2 D' B F2 D B R' D' F D' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' B2 U2 B2 U D2 
5. 28.30 F2 B2 R2 L2 F U B2 D2 U' L' F2 B' L D2 F' R2 B2 U2 F L' B' L2 U2 R D2 
6. 29.18 L2 D L2 D' B U R2 F B' L R D2 R B R' F R2 L' U F D F' L2 B2 U2 
7. 25.83 B' D' R' D' R' F' L R F L' U2 L2 D' R2 L' U' L2 F L D L2 R' B' D' B 
8. (19.63) D R2 L2 B2 D2 L R D2 B' D' R2 U L2 F U L U' F' U' L' B2 F' R' F2 R 
9. 24.78 B' D2 F B2 L F U' B2 D2 U B L' B D' R' U2 L' U' B U2 L' B2 R B2 U 
10. 27.58 B R' L' F R' D R' F' B' R B L R2 B' U2 L' D B2 U' F' U' D B2 F' L2 
11. 24.96 R L B2 R F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F' D U F2 L2 U L' R2 B F2 R B2 U2 L R' 
12. 24.18 B2 U' F2 D B' D B' D B2 R L' F2 R' D U F2 D F R B2 F D2 L U' D


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 23, 2011)

OH avg:

Average of 5: 16.43
1. 16.76 F' L2 U2 D L2 D2 B' D B2 R2 B D L' U' B' L B2 U B2 D U F2 R U' L2
2. 17.29 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 L U' R' B D2 B' L2 D B2 D2 L' R' F' B2 U L U L F' B
3. (18.84) B2 U' L' F2 L' U' F' D2 F D2 F B2 D2 F2 R' F' R' L2 B2 U' L B2 R U' R
4. (14.01) L' B2 U L2 U2 R D' B R2 U2 L D F R U' F2 D2 R' L' F' U2 R2 F' B2 R'
5. 15.25 B F' L' F2 U' F2 R' F' D R2 U2 D' B' U2 L' U L' R U' L2 B2 F2 R2 B' L2


----------



## rishabh (Jan 23, 2011)

I just learned full PLL :3

still kind of sketchy on recognition though , all i need is practice.

oh yeah , new PB (before full pll) 37.13


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 23, 2011)

18.85 OH single! First sub 20 ever. Okay cross, smooth F2L, and Anti-sune. I recognised the COLL and anticipated a U-perm. Turns out to be a ZBLL  And, 4x4 PB single and average! 1:14.38 and 1:23.79 respectively. yayayayayay


----------



## Meisen (Jan 23, 2011)

Yesterday i set a new personal best lucky single: 11.407



Spoiler



Old record was 11.648

Scramble: L2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L U' L2 F U2 R' D' R D2 R D B' R F' B L' F' U2 L'

For some reason i'm not able to reconstruct the solve, but the cross was; X2 D' R2 D' L2 D', and it was an PLL skip. What i did for f2l i don't remember, and I can't seem to figure it out 


My NL single is still better, weird enough, but i guess i'll get a better lucky single in the not so distant future 

*EDIT*

And today to new records popped up 


New personal best: 11.061 (old was 11.137) D2 F' D' R2 B D' B2 U2 L2 U F' D' B' R L2 U F' L2 B2 F2 L2 F B D' L

I didn't try to reconstruct it, but i'm pretty sure it was non lucky.


New personal best average of 100: 16.379 (old was 16.399)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 16.379

1. 16.247 F2 L2 U' L U2 R2 F' B2 U2 L' U2 D2 B' F D2 U2 L' U2 D B D2 U' L' F R'
2. 15.292 B U D' R' L D B2 D2 F B2 D R2 D F' U' B U2 R' F R2 D B U' R' D2
3. 15.180 R' L2 B U2 L2 F2 L' F D B2 F2 U' D B D' L' U' B2 D2 R B F' U2 D L
4. 17.333 R D2 U B U F2 R B' U2 B2 D U F2 D' F L R F R' L2 B L' B2 D' R
5. 18.569 U B' L R B U2 L2 B L' U' D L F2 U B D F U D2 B2 F2 R' L B2 D'
6. 16.294 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U B' F' R B' F2 R U D2 B2 D' L D L2 U2 L' D F'
7. 15.734 L' U D' B' R2 L U' L' D R2 D' F' D2 R2 L2 U2 D F R2 L' F' D L2 B' F2
8. 15.107 F2 B' L2 R' B' F' L' R' D2 B D U B2 D R2 D F B L2 U2 L B' D' U' R'
9. 15.864 L2 B2 F L D' U L2 D' U2 R2 D2 R' L2 D2 B D2 R B L' U2 F2 U2 D2 B F
10. 20.902 F2 B' R' F' D B' L2 R F2 B' D' L2 U D' F2 D2 L' B' D' F L D' U' L R2
11. 15.179 U L2 D U2 B' F U B' L2 B' L' U2 B U' R2 B2 L2 D' U B' L' B U F' R2
12. 12.039 U2 L2 F2 B D U2 L2 D' B F' U' B' L' U' L2 D B' D2 F' L' F2 D' B' R B'
13. 17.309 D' U B' U2 F' U' F2 R' B U R' F L2 D2 B' D' B' F' L' D' R' F' D U R'
14. 14.888 D' F U2 L' D' B' D2 L' R' U R2 F L U' L D' B F U2 R2 L2 B' R B2 R
15. 16.585 U D2 L2 D' B F2 U2 F' U' B2 F2 D2 R U D2 L2 R U' L D' R' U' R D U2
16. 18.589 F2 B' L' U B U D R' U R' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D F' D R2 F2 L F2 U' D' R
17. 16.586 F2 R' F2 R2 U' B U' B2 U' D2 F2 D' F' D' B2 L' B' L' F L2 R2 D2 F R F
18. 18.404 B' L' R2 F2 L B D U' R D F U L2 D' L' F2 D R D U B2 F2 U F' D2
19. 18.875 F L2 D2 R' L' D R' U' R' F U D2 F U B F2 D2 B' R F' B2 R2 D R' D'
20. 16.335 D2 U R2 U F2 D L' R' D2 R U' F2 D' R L2 F2 L' B F U2 F2 U2 L' F D'
21. 15.305 R' D B2 R2 D B2 R L B L' U2 R U2 D2 L' F' U R L2 B L B' F' D F'
22. 14.885 U2 D F B' D' R' L2 U' B L' R2 U' F B' L' R' U F R2 D F2 R' L B U'
23. 16.554 U L2 B' R D R F2 R2 U2 D B' D F2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 U B' F' L F' R2 U2
24. 14.637 F B' D' R U' L2 R U D B D' R' L2 F D2 R2 U' L2 U' D2 B' F D' R' U2
25. 16.459 R U' F2 U D2 L U R U B U D F' L' D F U F R2 D' B L2 B2 U' F'
26. 13.927 B' L D2 L R' D U' B2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F' D F' U2 F2 L R F' B' D2 F' D'
27. 18.335 B R F' D' R' L2 F' B' R' L2 F L F U' L2 D F2 R' U R' U2 D2 R D2 B'
28. 13.440 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 U L2 U L D2 F R' F2 L F U D' F' L2 B' L U2 D L2 B
29. 16.171 L B2 R L D2 B' R2 F B' U R' L U2 F2 B' R2 D B L' U' L' R D2 U' B'
30. 15.234 F2 U B' F' L D2 R' L' F B2 D L2 F2 B D B' D2 L2 F B' R D2 L' U2 D'
31. 15.887 L' U R D' F' B2 D' B' U2 R2 F D' L2 U' R2 D2 U L' U B' D2 U' B2 R L'
32. 17.249 U' L R B' F' D2 R' F' R L' B2 F2 R' U F2 L2 U' D' B U R2 B' L' F2 D
33. 15.173 R D' F D2 F U2 L' B2 L F B2 L B R U2 B D' L B2 U2 F' D' B F2 R'
34. 16.005 R' F U2 B' F' L' R2 U D2 R' B R D2 U2 F U R' U' F U' F' B' L' D' F'
35. 18.164 R U D2 R L' U' D2 R' L2 D U' B' L2 F' B U' D L D R B2 R2 U' F D2
36. 15.932 D U' F2 U' L2 D2 R' D' B' R2 U B' L U' R2 L' F2 L' F2 U F2 L2 B D F'
37. 15.339 D' B U L' D R2 D2 F' B2 R' L2 D' L' B2 R' U' D B R L2 D R' D B R2
38. 16.495 U' B2 L2 U' D2 F2 D' L' D2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R' D' B2 U D R F' B D2 U L2
39. 15.594 U' B2 U2 F2 B' U R U2 B' F2 R2 L' B' L' B' L R' F2 B2 L B2 D' L' F' L'
40. 12.444 R2 D F2 D' F' U D B F' L2 U2 L2 F R2 B' U2 R F2 L F' D2 L R2 B2 F'
41. 15.469 R2 D2 R U2 L' R D2 B2 R' U L2 U F' L2 U' R2 U' B2 L U' R2 L B U' F2
42. 16.125 B' R' L2 D U' F D' L' B2 D2 B' R' U2 B' R' B' F2 R L U L' B F R L
43. 14.436 F D L2 U' D L U' D' R U D' L' B2 R D L' F2 B' R U D' F2 B L2 B2
44. 18.426+ R' D' F' R2 B2 F2 D2 U F' L' B D F2 B D' B U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F B R2 D'
45. 13.565 D' R L' U2 B' L R2 U2 D R F' R F' U2 F' B R D2 L B F' L' R2 B' F
46. 16.890 L R B F2 U' L' F D' L R D L' R2 F R U' B2 L2 D L2 R' D B' F D
47. 14.459 B U F R L2 F2 B R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R U' D2 R2 F R B' L' D' R2 D' L R2
48. 15.073 B2 F2 R' B' L2 R' F B D B2 D R2 B U L2 F' L2 D' F R L2 D' B' D' U
49. 16.991 L2 U D' B L U L' U B' D B F2 D2 L U D2 R F2 L R' D2 F R2 U' L
50. 15.946 R2 F2 B2 L' U B2 F' U' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 B' F2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U' B R D2 L'
51. 15.122 R L' D2 U' R F' B' L2 R' D F2 R2 L2 B' R U' F R2 F' D U L2 D F U2
52. 20.869 R' L D' B' L F D' U' L2 F' B2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 L' D' R' L2 F2 U R2 L2 F
53. 15.993 D' R' L2 D' L2 B2 L F' U' B2 F' L' R' F' R' L' U R' F2 L B U' D2 B' F2
54. 20.385 R' U' B F R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F' U R2 L2 U' L' B' F2 D2 L' R F
55. 15.607 B' L D2 B D F D' U L' F2 R' U R F R2 D' F2 B' L' B2 F' R' L B' D
56. 15.695 U R2 F2 B2 U D2 B2 L2 U' R' B' L2 U D' F2 L' R F D' U' R' U2 F2 B' R'
57. 13.750 B2 F' L' D' F' U' B' F R' L' D' R2 L' U' R B' F D2 B U' D L R2 U F'
58. 17.143 U2 L2 U B R D2 R' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 U D2 R2 F D U F D2 B U2 L2 R'
59. 16.657 D2 F' U2 F2 R' L' D' F2 B2 D' U2 B2 R' U2 L R F B' U2 B' R2 D' U2 F D
60. 16.519 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F D' L D' L B U' D2 L2 D L2 F B L F2 B D L2
61. 16.033 U D F2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 L2 D L U' F2 D F' D2 L R F U' D' R L' F D
62. 16.434 R' L' B' L' F U2 F B D' B D2 B' R' B F2 U2 B' R' L D' L D2 F' R2 B
63. 14.293 F' D' R2 F2 D L R' D R' D L' U D B' U L' D' U' B2 U F2 B2 D' B U2
64. 19.149 L B' F2 L2 F D' R2 U' L2 B' D' R' F U F' U2 R' L2 F' B U2 F2 B2 R B
65. 14.414 D U2 R L' B' R' F2 R2 L' F L U L F2 R D F U' R D' B2 R D L' R'
66. 13.497 U' B2 F D2 L F2 L2 B' D2 U2 R' F2 R2 D F' B L2 B2 F2 R F' U2 D L F2
67. 16.056 L' R U L D2 U F' L B' L D R' U D R B2 L2 D2 U2 R' L' U2 D2 L B
68. 15.962 L' U' D' R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 U' L2 D' B' F2 L' D' B' F' L2 B2 U2 F
69. 14.458 D2 B R' U L2 D2 R' U2 F L U' B' D F U L U2 D2 R F D' R U2 F' D
70. (11.061) D2 F' D' R2 B D' B2 U2 L2 U F' D' B' R L2 U F' L2 B2 F2 L2 F B D' L
71. 16.658 L' R' F D2 R2 U L' D2 R D' B' F2 R2 F' L' B2 R2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 L F2
72. 18.897 U F' D' B F' D L2 B D2 B2 L' R2 F2 D L D' B F' R' U' F2 L2 F' L' B
73. 18.779 U' B2 R' D2 L' R2 D U L' U B2 R' D2 F2 L' F B L' U2 L' R' U L B' R'
74. 15.075 B2 F' R2 F B' R' L' D2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F' B2 D' B2 F U' R F2 U' B2 L2
75. 16.055 B2 F L F2 B R U L' D2 L' B2 D' L2 R2 F R L' F' R2 U R B' L' R2 F'
76. 15.992 R' U' B2 D' B' F' D' R' B2 F D' R D2 F U' R F R' F U R' D' R L U'
77. 17.445 F U2 F2 R L U' R2 U L' F' R B2 L' B' R' L B' L R2 D' U' F2 U2 D' F
78. 20.335 B' F U R2 B F2 D' U' B U L2 B2 R' B U D B' R' L2 F D' B U R' U'
79. 15.599 U2 F D' U' R' L' D2 U B2 U2 L2 R D2 B U2 F' U2 L U' L' F' R' U' L' D
80. 17.959 R U2 L D2 U' B U2 B' R2 L2 D2 U' B R2 F' R U' B R F B' L2 U2 D L2
81. 19.393 D L2 R2 D R2 U2 B' L F' U2 L' F2 B R' L2 F' B2 R' D F R' L' F U F
82. (22.277) D' R2 B2 L2 F B R' F L' B R2 U L F' R' F' L F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U L U
83. 21.564 L D' B F' U L U' F2 R D2 L2 U2 D' B' L' F D' F' L2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 D
84. 16.343 D2 F2 D B2 R' U' B' F' R' D2 U2 B D2 U' L R2 U B' F U2 R' D2 R2 D' U
85. 18.372 R2 D B2 L2 U B L2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' B2 F' R2 U2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 L B D' U
86. 14.746 D2 U' L F' U2 B' F D L' B2 D' U' B2 R B2 D' B L' D' L F2 L' R' B2 L2
87. 16.813 L R B' L D F' U R B2 R' L D' U' R2 U D' F' B' D2 U' R' B U' L U'
88. 16.078 F L U2 D' F' U' D' F2 L2 U' R' D' L' D' B2 U' L' U F2 B D F2 L2 F D2
89. 17.552 D U' F' B' D2 B L U' D L B' R2 L2 D' R D L U2 L2 R' F D2 R' F L'
90. 16.925 R' D' B' U' L' U R U2 D' L2 R B R2 L2 D' R2 B D' L U2 L2 U F' L' B
91. 15.211 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U L' D B' D2 F' B2 U B R2 F U2 F2 U' D' B F' R'
92. 19.897 F R U L B2 R B' R L2 B2 U' F B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R U2 R2 D' F U R' L2
93. 15.270 L' U L D F U' D2 L2 B2 D' L' F U' F R D' B2 F' L' D F' U2 D' L2 D'
94. 17.705 R' B2 F R L B' U R' F' L2 R2 B R' B' D' U2 F' D U2 L B2 U B R' B2
95. 16.812 U F' U' F D' F2 L D' R2 U2 D L' R' B2 D' R2 U B R' U2 B2 R2 D' R' F2
96. 15.509 B' D2 B' F' D' F U' B' D' U2 B L F U B' D' L2 U2 B2 R' U' B2 F2 D2 F2
97. 18.474 U B' R' U L F2 B R' D L U L R U R U2 L2 R U' F' D' U B F L'
98. 13.979 U2 F B R B L2 B2 R2 L U D2 B F2 D' B2 R F D' B2 L' F' D F' B L'
99. 17.025 L2 B2 D B' U R D R D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 L2 F R' L D B2 R' D' F' U2
100. 14.768 D U' L' R F R' F D2 U' F2 L F' L' U' D B' U R F R2 D' R' L U' R


Around halfway i was hoping for sub 16, but then i had a total mental breakdown with plenty sup 20's, so in the end i was happy i got a new record at all


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 23, 2011)

3x3 PB:

single: 11.19 (PLL skip) 


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R D2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 D U' R' U' B F U L' F' L2 B F' L2



avg 5: 

Average: 15.44
Standard Deviation: 0.28
Best Time: 14.83
Worst Time: 19.09+
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(14.83)	R U B2 F' D U2 L' F2 L R U' L R F D' B2 D2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 F
2.	15.16	L' R' B' F2 L2 R' B' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 U B' F U' L2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D U' R
3.	(19.09+)	B' L' B' D U B2 F2 L2 R F' D' F R2 U' L' D' L' R' D2 F' L R' D2 U' R2
4.	15.96	U2 L' D L2 F2 R U2 L' R2 F2 D B L R F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 D
5.	15.21	D' U' L2 R D' B R D' L B' F' L2 F' D' B2 L B F' R2 F2 L D B R2 B2


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> Vinny, I use pure visual to solve the whole cube, I highly suggest that.
> 
> Quick explanation of how to use it:
> Assuming you use Y-perm for corners, tap the U sticker on the UBL corner, tap where that sticker needs to go, then the next, and the next, till you have all of them memorized. It is hard to get down at first but it becomes quite easy.


 
have you gotten much better at BLD and just not updated your sig? Because I really hope you aren't trying to give someone BLD memo advice if your PB is over 11 minutes..


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 23, 2011)

3x3 avg12:

Average: 17.40
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 16.13
Worst Time: 19.59
Individual Times:
1. 17.50 B R D' U L' R' B L R' D' R U' F' U B2 R F2 U2 L2 R D U' R D2 U'
2. 18.28 B' D2 U F2 L' R D2 U2 L' R' B2 F' U2 L' F' U2 L R2 D2 B' F2 R' B' F R'
3. 17.16 L2 F2 L B' D U B L2 B' F2 D' U' B2 D R' F2 D2 U B2 D L' R2 D' L' B2
4. 17.56 F' L R D' U2 B2 D' U2 L' R D U L' R2 B L R2 U F' R B2 F L2 R' F2
5. 17.30 R D' L' R' U B2 F' D B2 F' U' R F2 U' B' F' D' R' F2 D B' U L2 R D
6. 17.09 U2 B F2 L2 D' U F2 L' R2 F U2 L' F R' B2 F' D' U' R' D' B F2 U' L' B2
7. 16.44 R D2 F L B2 F' U2 L U L2 D' U B2 F D2 R2 F' D' U2 L' R' U2 R D' L'
8. 16.80 L D2 U B2 R U B' D2 F' L' B2 F' D U' F' R' D' U' B2 F L R2 D2 F2 R2
9. 17.25 B' F2 R' U' B2 F R2 B' D F D2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 L R' U R' D' U2 B D U
10. 18.58 L' U R' B F' D' R U L R2 U L B L2 B2 F2 R2 B' F2 U2 L' R' D' U' R'
11. (19.59) D2 U2 B2 L R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L' F' L2 R' U2 B2 L' B F2 L' U' B' F' D' U
12. (16.13) L2 R D L U L' B L2 D U2 L R' B' D2 B D2 U2 L' B' F2 D2 L' R2 B' D2


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2011)

Andrew's favourite event:

(6.83), 6.95, 12.36, 10.21, 9.35, (13.72), 11.47, 12.19, 9.50, 10.06, 9.51, 7.13 => 9.87 avg12



Spoiler



1. (6.83) R B' R' L U' R L' R B L' B' R 
2. 6.95 B' R' U' R' B' U' R' L' B R' B U' 
3. 12.36 U B U B' L' U' R' U L' R' U' R' 
4. 10.21 U' B' R L U L U R U' L' U' B 
5. 9.35 B' R U B L R' U R' B U' B L' 
6. (13.72) R U L U' B' R L' U B' U' L' B' 
7. 11.47 B L' U' B' U R L B' R L R' L 
8. 12.19 U' L' B' L' U' R' B' R U B' L' U' 
9. 9.50 R L U B' L' R L' B R' B' U' R 
10. 10.06 B R L' U' R L' U R' L B' L R' 
11. 9.51 U R L' R U' R' L B' R B R' U 
12. 7.13 L' R' U' L' U' L R L' B' L' B U'


----------



## rishabh (Jan 23, 2011)

3x3 new PB single WOO-HOO

first NL sub-35
34.19

suprisingly my Lucky PB is
36.xy


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 23, 2011)

Megaminx
New PB single, avg5, and avg12 again 

Single - 1:45.73

Avg5 - 1:57.68
1:49.66, (1:46.95), (2:10.86), 2:05.90, 1:57.48

Avg12 - 1:59.81
1:53.38, (1:45.73), 2:09.08, 2:02.97, 2:05.45, 1:49.66, 1:46.95, (2:10.86), 2:05.90, 1:57.48, 2:04.52, 2:02.73

Sub-2 after 2 weeks of practice


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 23, 2011)

3x3 Average of 12: 13.29 12.75 11.10 13.12 13.00 15.44 14.05 13.92 13.72 15.31 12.06 14.65= 13.59 Ao12

And

5x5 Single: 2:49.19


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

I decided to learn Guimond today, so I did.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.83
worst time: 13.90

current avg5: 6.98 (σ = 1.16)
best avg5: 5.01 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 6.75 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 6.47 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 7.21 (σ = 2.03)

I messed up soooo much..

the 0.83 was a 3 move solution (I was using suboptimal scrambles)


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 24, 2011)

6.61 NL single。
(6.61) L D L' R' U' R2 B2 R2 B R2 D' L D2 L D2 R F2 B D2 L' U B' F2 U2 F2
47 move , OLL=RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R +E perm，but i could have got a better solution of 41 move of sune +j perm:fp,which could easily be sub 6


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 24, 2011)

did another avg100 2x2 with Guimond

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.09
worst time: 14.28

current avg5: 5.25 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 4.36 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 6.10 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 5.61 (σ = 1.21)

current avg100: 6.43 (σ = 1.59)


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 24, 2011)

New 2x2 average of 100 PB: 3.57! 


Spoiler



1. 3.44 U' R' F2 U2 R F' R2 U2 F R' U' 
2. 4.05 R2 F U R2 F' R' U R' U' R' U' 
3. 2.28 R2 U R F' R2 U F' U F' R U' 
4. 2.58 R2 F2 U' R U' F' U' F U R' U' 
5. 2.93 F U' R' U F2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
6. 2.78 F' U2 F2 U' R U F' R' U2 R2 U' 
7. 5.84 U2 F' R' U' F2 U' F U2 F' R' U' 
8. 3.46 U' F2 U' F U' F2 U F U2 R2 U' 
9. 2.59 F' R' U' F R2 U' F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
10. 4.03 U2 R2 U F R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
11. 2.97 R F2 R' U R' U R2 U F' R' U' 
12. 4.15 U F2 R2 F' U' F R U' F2 R' U' 
13. 3.97 F R2 U2 F U' F2 R F U R2 U' 
14. 3.13 F' U2 R U R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
15. 3.21 U' F U F U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' 
16. 2.69 R' U F2 U' F2 R U2 R' U' R' U' 
17. 3.94 F' R U2 F' R' F' U2 R U' R U' 
18. 3.03 R F U2 F' U R' F2 R U' R' U' 
19. 3.52 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' F U R' U' 
20. 3.93 F R2 F' U F2 R' U R F2 R' U' 
21. 4.63 U R F' U2 R F R2 F U' R' U' 
22. 4.63 U2 R2 U R U' R F' U F' R' U' 
23. 3.19 U' F2 U R' U' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
24. 3.63 F U' R F2 R' F' R U2 F' R' U' 
25. 4.21 F U2 R2 U F R2 F' U' F' R' U' 
26. 4.53 U' R' F2 R' F U2 R2 F' U R' U' 
27. 4.50 U2 R U2 R F2 R' F U2 F' R' U' 
28. 3.25 F' U R' F' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' 
29. 2.91 R U2 R U' F' R' U2 F U2 R' U' 
30. 3.09 F' U F R' U R2 U R' U' R' U' 
31. 3.40 R2 U2 R U' F' R U2 R U R2 U' 
32. 3.30 U R2 F2 R' F' U F R2 F R' U' 
33. 4.08 F' R' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
34. 4.21 F2 U R' F' R2 F' R2 U F' R' U' 
35. 3.34 F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' 
36. 3.09 R2 U R' U2 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
37. 8.69 R F2 R F2 R' F2 U' F U2 R' U' 
38. 3.21 R2 U' F2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
39. 3.03 F U' F U' R' U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' 
40. 4.88 U F' R2 F' R2 U F2 U F2 R' U' 
41. 3.11 F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
42. 3.27 R2 F' U' R' U F2 U F2 U R' U' 
43. 2.40 R2 U' R F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 R' U' 
44. 5.11 F R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
45. 2.52 R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' U' R' U' 
46. 3.71 U R F R2 U' R F R2 F2 R' U' 
47. 3.66 R' U R U F R' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
48. 3.44 F U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
49. 3.30 F R U F2 R2 U2 R' U F2 R' U' 
50. 3.68 R' F U R' U R F2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
51. 3.63 R U F' R2 U R U2 R U2 R U' 
52. 3.16 R' F R2 F U' F' U R' U' R' U' 
53. 3.11 U2 F2 U R2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' 
54. (DNF) R' F R2 F' R2 U' F R2 F' R2 U' 
55. 3.55 R' F U2 F' U F' R' U F2 R' U' 
56. 2.77 R2 U2 F R' U' R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
57. 3.56 U2 F' R' F' U R2 U R2 F2 R' U' 
58. 3.05 U F' R2 U F' U R U' F2 R U' 
59. 3.80 U' F R F U' F2 U' R2 F R2 U' 
60. 3.81 R U F2 U F R' U R U R U' 
61. 4.41 F R U2 R U' R2 F' R' U' R U' 
62. 3.80 F R' F R F2 R2 U' R' F R' U' 
63. 3.34 F U R U' R U2 F' U R2 F2 U' 
64. 3.09 U2 R F' R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U' 
65. 2.36 U R2 U' F' U2 F R' F U' F' U' 
66. (1.96) U' R F' U2 F R' U R' U2 F2 U' 
67. 4.41 U R' U R U' R2 F2 U' F' R' U' 
68. 4.41 F U' R F R2 F R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
69. 2.66 R' F' U2 F R2 F R' F R F' U' 
70. 3.21 U F' U2 R F U F' U' F2 R2 U' 
71. 4.34 R F' U2 F' U R F2 R2 U R' U' 
72. 3.46 U F' U2 F R' F U2 F2 U' R' U' 
73. 3.36 F' R F R' U R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
74. 3.55 R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U R U R' U' 
75. 3.59 U' R' U2 R' F R' F2 R' U' R' U' 
76. 2.66 U2 F R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' R2 U' 
77. 2.78 U F' U R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R' U' 
78. 3.50 R' F' U F U' R U' R U' R' U' 
79. 3.83 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' 
80. 3.15 R F R' F2 U R' F U2 F' R U' 
81. 4.30 U F2 U R2 F' R F R' F' R' U' 
82. 3.47 R F U' F R F2 U R' U' R' U' 
83. 3.22 U' F2 R F U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' 
84. 4.09 R2 F R' U R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
85. 3.66 U R' F U R2 F' U' R' U2 R U' 
86. 3.11 F2 U F U F' R' U R F2 R' U' 
87. 4.36 F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U F' U2 R' U' 
88. 3.96 F2 R' U R' U2 R' U F' U' R2 U' 
89. 3.21 F' U2 F U R2 U' F' R' U R' U' 
90. 3.65 R' F' U' R2 U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
91. 2.78 R' U2 F' U' F2 R2 U F U R' U' 
92. 3.44 U2 F' U R' F U F' R U2 F' U' 
93. 3.43 R U2 F2 R F U2 F' R U2 R' U' 
94. 4.03 F2 U' R U' R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U' 
95. 3.13 F' R F R' F' U F' R F2 R' U' 
96. 2.86 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
97. 3.53 R' U F2 U F2 R2 U R' F' R2 U' 
98. 3.16 R F' U2 F' R U F2 U2 F' R' U' 
99. 3.41 R U2 R' F2 U F' R U F2 R' U' 
100. 3.75 R' F2 R' U' R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' 

Towards the end, I discovered the secret of not failing at 2x2 averages of 100.


Spoiler



Just play this in your head. 





Very happy with this. :tu


----------



## Kian (Jan 24, 2011)

Both bold averages are PBs. Avg of 5 may be as well, but I have no idea, nor do I really care.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.91
worst time: 19.55

current avg5: 13.19 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 12.49 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 14.09 (σ = 0.78)
*best avg12: 13.38 (σ = 0.99)*

*current avg100: 14.21 (σ = 1.30)
best avg100: 14.21 (σ = 1.30)*

session avg: 14.21 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 14.23

1 10s
6 11s
12 12s
26 13s
31 14s
13 15s
10 16s
0 17s
0 18s
1 19s


----------



## Anthony (Jan 24, 2011)

Kian said:


> *best avg12: 13.38 (σ = 0.99)*



That's like a slap in the face from the cubing gods.
"You think you're fast? Well, you're not leet. Sorry."

Nice, though. I'm proud. <3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gf solved a cube (I taught her Dan Brown style) the other night! On LL she did FRUR'U'F' and that gave EP/CP skip, so R'D'RD was all that was left, but hey, she's estatic :3..

This is more of an accomplishment that I taught someone how to solve a cube, and they didn't stop caring after seeing 2nd layer.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 24, 2011)

13.53, 13.66, 13.77, (11.75), (15.03) = 13.65
PB on video.

Edit:
1. 13.53 U' D' B' U' D2 F L F2 R2 U' D2 L' F' D' B2 L B R' D' F R B' D2 F2 R2 
2. 13.66 L2 D' L' U2 R' F2 L' R' U L2 B L2 F2 L R' F2 R F D B2 R F R2 L2 B2 
3. 13.77 D F2 B2 U' F2 L' F U2 L' F' B2 L2 R U B2 U D' F' D B' U2 F' D2 F' U2 
4. (11.75) L U2 F2 B D R' L2 B R' F R2 L' B' L' F D2 U L F2 L' D U' L U' B2 
5. (15.03) R L2 F U L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L B' R2 B U' R F B2 R' F R' B F R' B F


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2011)

2x2
Using a cord and jack I bought from the local $2 shop, for $5.90 total...
I finished CLL last night in the car, so that's about 20 in 3 days :tu
I still use some COLLs though, like triple Sune and R2 D' R U2 R' D' R U2 R and it's left handed inverse :s
Using Prisma Puzzle timer, for the stackmat function 
M65/67: 4.69 with a counting 16, 4.54 M63/67, so this is more what I average.
M10/12: 4-15 - 3.63 4.22 3.80 3.40 4.16 4.21 3.40 (1.25) 3.09 (9.27) 3.97 3.40 = 3.73
M3/5: 36-40 - 2.91 (4.86) 4.03 3.03 (2.52) = 3.32



Spoiler



2x2x2 cube
24/01/2011 6:31:24 PM - 7:32:42 PM

Mean: DNF
Standard deviation: 2.01
Best Time: 1.25
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 3.32
36-40 - 2.91 (4.86) 4.03 3.03 (2.52)

Best average of 12: 3.73
4-15 - 3.63 4.22 3.80 3.40 4.16 4.21 3.40 (1.25) 3.09 (9.27) 3.97 3.40

1. 3.56 U' F2 R F' R' F2 U
2. 7.25 R2 U' F R' U' F' R
3. 5.31 R' U' R' U F R' U2 F' U
4. 3.63 F U' F R2 U2 R' F R2 F'
5. 4.22 R2 U R2 U' F U2 R U2 R' U2
6. 3.80 R F2 R' U R U R2 F R2
7. 3.40 U' R' F' U F2 R' F' U R' U'
8. 4.16 U' F R2 U F' U R2 U R'
9. 4.21 F' R2 F2 R' U' R F R
10. 3.40 F' R' F U' F R2 U' F U
11. 1.25 U R' F' R U F U
12. 3.09 F' R2 U2 F' U' F' U2
13. 9.27 R F2 U2 F U' R F' U2
14. 3.97 U R2 F R' U2 R F2 R U'
15. 3.40 R' F2 U F' R2 F U' R
16. 6.93 U R F2 U' R U R2
17. 5.84 F U F' U2 F2 U' F2 R2
18. 4.56 U' F2 R U F2 U R
19. 5.03 U' F2 R' F R F' U F2 U F'
20. 4.93 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F U R'
21. DNF R U F R F' R2 U R F2 U'
22. 2.61 U' F R F U2 R'
23. 6.43 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U F' R
24. 4.72 R2 U R U' F2 R U R2 U2
25. 2.81 R2 U R2 F' U R U2 R' U'
26. 3.53 F' U2 R F U' F' U2 F' U2
27. 4.78 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F R2 U'
28. 5.11 F U2 R' F' R2 U F2 U R
29. 5.00 R U R' U F' U R2 F2 R'
30. 5.71 F R F' R F2 U2 R U' R
31. 3.56 U' R' U R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 U'
32. 7.28 U' F U' R U F' U' F U2
33. 3.11 F2 U2 F' R2 U F' R' F
34. 5.77 R U F2 R2 F' U F2 R2 U2
35. 3.46 U2 F' U' F R' U R F' U
36. 2.91 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U' R2
37. 4.86 F' U' F2 R F R2 F' U2 R U2
38. 4.03 F' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F'
39. 3.03 F2 U' F U' F2 U2
40. 2.52 F' R2 F' U R' F' U2 R2 U'
41. 4.71 F2 U2 R U' R F2 R2 U2 F'
42. 4.18 R' F U' R F2 U' R' F
43. 4.43 R' F U' R2 F U2 F' U2 F' U'
44. 2.78 F2 U2 F U' R' F' R2 U F' U2
45. 4.50 U R2 U' R F' R U2
46. 5.46 U R F' R U2 F' R U2 R
47. 5.83 U' F R' F U2 F R2 U' F
48. 4.09 R F2 U R' U2 R F' U R
49. 2.27 R2 U F U' R F' R2 F R'
50. 4.08 U F2 R' F2 R F' U F
51. 3.72 R2 F' R' U' F R2 F U2
52. 6.03 F' U' R F R2 U' F U F'
53. 6.18 R2 F U F U' R U2 F' R' U'
54. 16.68 F U' R F2 U2 R' U' F R2
55. 4.58 R' U R' U2 F R' F2
56. 4.55 U' F' R F' U2 R' F U2 R'
57. 5.18 F' U' R' U2 R U F2 U'
58. 5.30 F R U' R2 U F2 U F R' U
59. 2.66 F' U' F2 U R' U R U'
60. 4.90 U R' U F U2 R2 F R U2
61. 4.81 U2 F R' U' F' U' F2 U' R
62. 4.50 U2 F' R F' U2 F' U' R2 U'
63. 3.77 R' F2 R F R2 F R2 F' U'
64. 4.56 F' R U' R' F U2 R2 U' F2 U'
65. 3.72 F R2 F' R U' F
66. 6.46 U2 F' R' F R2 F' U'
67. 3.78 U' F' U' R U2 F' U R' U


2x2 Podium at MSO should be very interesting...


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work.


Tim Major said:


> 2x2 Podium at MSO should be very interesting...


+1
Last time it was Faz, me, Nick, Brian, Luke/Anthony, you both rounds. But Faz failed in the finals, and most people have improved.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 24, 2011)

51 / 7.09 = 7.1932299 TPS
The highest TPS I've ever gotten in a solve 

B' R' F' U B L2 R U2 F' R2 U' F L B' U2 B U2 F U F2 D' L2 F B' L 

x2 y' D' F B' D
U L' U L
R U2 R2' U' R
U R U R' L U L'
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 24, 2011)

Megaminx
2:36.20, (2:18.23), 2:33.77, (2:38.48), 2:38.06 = 2:36.01
2:45.14, 2:36.20, (2:18.23), 2:33.77, 2:38.48, 2:38.06, 2:49.73, (3:09.21), 2:47.19, 2:44.52, 2:25.27, 2:36.97 = 2:39.53


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 24, 2011)

Ridiculous 4x4x4 AO12, AO5, and Single..

Average of 12: 1:13.33


Spoiler



1. 1:18.91 Uw L B' D Uw' B2 D B' Uw' Rw U2 Rw2 R2 F' U2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw2 B2 L R' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' L R B' R2 F' D' L2 U' B' R2 D2 U' R 
2. (1:26.04) Fw' U' B' U' D Fw Uw L D2 U2 F2 L2 Uw' F R Uw2 Rw' Uw F' L' B' Fw2 F2 Uw L2 F' Rw B2 F D Rw R' Fw2 L B' U2 D2 B' L D 
3. 1:12.99 R2 F L' U Rw' B' L' B Fw' Rw' F Fw' L' B Fw L Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw F' Fw2 Rw' Uw' D Fw2 L D' R Fw2 Rw R L U2 Rw2 U2 D' R' L U2 
4. 1:05.80 B' Uw' L Uw2 U L D2 Fw2 U' B2 Fw L R' Rw' Uw' Fw2 B2 D2 B L2 Rw U2 R2 Fw Rw2 B2 U2 R Rw' D Rw2 D2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Rw' F B2 R U2 
5. 1:17.34 B2 L2 B' D2 R B U F2 L' F2 Fw' B' R2 Fw' F' D2 Fw B D' R' L F' U' L Fw R D' Uw2 Rw' B2 D' U' L D' F' D Uw' B2 Rw' D' 
6. 1:10.53 Uw' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw' Rw D L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 U D2 R2 Fw Uw Rw U2 F' R2 L' U F R' Rw2 F' R2 Rw2 D Fw D' R L2 Fw Rw' Uw B' D2 F' 
7. 1:04.58 R2 L2 F2 Fw U2 D R B2 U' F2 L' R' Uw2 Rw R' B L2 D Rw2 R D U' Fw L' Fw' U2 B2 R B Rw2 L R' B' Uw Rw F' U' D R' U' 
8. (57.28) R' Uw' Rw F2 Rw' D R2 Fw2 L' B' Fw R F Rw U B' Rw' R Uw2 Rw2 L D2 U Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 D Rw D' R2 U B' Fw2 U L2 Fw Uw' U2 
9. 1:18.24 Uw' B F2 R' D2 R Uw2 F2 R2 Uw Rw D B L Rw D Rw L2 D2 R B L U2 F Fw B D' U' R2 B Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw R Fw L' Rw' R Fw 
10. 1:16.07 Rw Uw' Fw2 F2 U R B U Rw2 F' Fw' B2 U' Uw' R' B F2 L2 R2 D' Uw' U' Rw F L2 Fw2 D' R' L Fw' L' R' F' B' Uw2 D' R2 U' Rw2 B2 
11. 1:16.50 B Fw L2 U' Rw' B' Fw' L' B Uw2 R' L F' B U2 L D L' B' F R' D' Fw' F Rw' R L2 Fw' Uw R' F' L' B Uw U2 D2 B2 R2 D R' 
12. 1:12.36 Fw' R2 Uw F D' R' B R' U R2 Fw' Uw R2 Rw2 Fw' F' L' F Rw U' D B D F B' Rw Uw2 B Uw2 D' Rw L' B' U' Uw' R' Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2



Average of 5: 1:06.97


Spoiler



1. 1:05.80 B' Uw' L Uw2 U L D2 Fw2 U' B2 Fw L R' Rw' Uw' Fw2 B2 D2 B L2 Rw U2 R2 Fw Rw2 B2 U2 R Rw' D Rw2 D2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Rw' F B2 R U2 
2. (1:17.34) B2 L2 B' D2 R B U F2 L' F2 Fw' B' R2 Fw' F' D2 Fw B D' R' L F' U' L Fw R D' Uw2 Rw' B2 D' U' L D' F' D Uw' B2 Rw' D' 
3. 1:10.53 Uw' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw' Rw D L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 U D2 R2 Fw Uw Rw U2 F' R2 L' U F R' Rw2 F' R2 Rw2 D Fw D' R L2 Fw Rw' Uw B' D2 F' 
4. 1:04.58 R2 L2 F2 Fw U2 D R B2 U' F2 L' R' Uw2 Rw R' B L2 D Rw2 R D U' Fw L' Fw' U2 B2 R B Rw2 L R' B' Uw Rw F' U' D R' U' 
5. (57.28) R' Uw' Rw F2 Rw' D R2 Fw2 L' B' Fw R F Rw U B' Rw' R Uw2 Rw2 L D2 U Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 D Rw D' R2 U B' Fw2 U L2 Fw Uw' U2



Single: 57.28


Spoiler



1. 57.28 R' Uw' Rw F2 Rw' D R2 Fw2 L' B' Fw R F Rw U B' Rw' R Uw2 Rw2 L D2 U Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 D Rw D' R2 U B' Fw2 U L2 Fw Uw' U2




So happy with this.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2011)

Yay new PB single.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 25, 2011)

9.31 NL 3x3: B U' F2 L R' B' D' L B R2 B F' R2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 U' F2 U R F2 B' L' 

58/9.31 @ 6.23 TPS
Nice end to probably one of the worst days of my life.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 25, 2011)

Fully Color Neutral.

Finally..


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratz man now its all about getting sub-20. Should be an interesting race now.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 25, 2011)

You got a bit of a lead on me. I cant practice much cuz its always freaking like 59 degreees in this house. Ask my brother. My parents are penguins I swear. I want to practice too. I have no car right now because my old ones engine is f*ked up. So I have had plenty of time to practice, but my hands too cold..


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 25, 2011)

That sucks. My grades this quarter were the worst they've been in two years and my mom is using cubing as a scapegoat when in reality I was just an epic bum so shes making all sorts of threats about my cubes. I just got a new GuHong so 3x3 is awesome again. I thinking gonna start OLL cause I want to know it for the Cornell comp.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 25, 2011)

I know 33/57 now.

Also. First sub 2 minute 4x4 solve.

1:59.98 no parities..sadly I don't have scramble anymore.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 25, 2011)

New 3x3 avg 100 PB:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 16.20
1. 14.77 R B' U R2 D U2 F' L U B U2 R2 B' U2 R F' D' U' R L' U B D2 F U2 
2. 15.75 R U L' R' F B' R' B2 U2 D R' D' F L F' U2 F B2 L' D' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 
3. 13.94 D' B2 F2 D F B D2 U' L' U' L2 R' F R2 F' R2 L2 D2 U' L' R B2 F' D' R 
4. 17.72 D B' U F R' L D2 L R' F D B2 U' D L D' L D F D' U' L B2 F R 
5. 18.28 B' L' U2 R B U F R F2 L B U2 L' F' R2 L2 F2 L U L D' F L D2 L 
6. 14.52 R2 F B' D' B R F' B' L F R B2 U' B D2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 B' F' D' L U2 
7. 14.15 B L B' L2 R' D L B2 R' L2 B L' D' U B2 L D B' D2 U2 L R2 B2 F' L2 
8. 16.68 R U B L D2 U2 R2 D U' F2 L D' B' L U2 D' R' D2 R2 U' D2 R2 U' L2 U2 
9. 17.19 R U2 L' U2 R' L2 U' D B F' L' B2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U2 F' D L' F' L2 
10. 15.22 D' R' B2 L R' U F2 B2 U B' R D' R' D2 B' L R2 U D2 R' U' R2 U' F2 D 
11. 17.33 D2 F D2 R' U2 L' B2 R B L B2 U D F' U' D' B D F2 D' L B2 U2 D L 
12. 17.18 L' D' B' U F' L B' L2 D2 B' U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 L U2 R L B' U L2 F2 
13. 13.50 D' F2 R2 U' F B' D2 U' L U D' F2 R' D' F' R B D' U2 B' D' F D B' F' 
14. 16.18 U' D' R D' L' D' B' R2 U' F' B L' D2 B2 L R' B' L2 B2 U2 F B' R' B' D 
15. 15.69+ R L F' R D' B2 D' R2 L2 B' U2 D' L F2 L U' B D L R U' D' R2 U' F2 
16. 14.40 D2 U2 F' R2 F D' B R2 U' D R2 D' B D2 U' R L' F D2 L2 F U' L' D' R2 
17. 15.38 D2 B R B2 D2 U2 R' D L' B' F2 R' F' R2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 B L R' D F2 B2 
18. 14.16 U2 B L U R D' F' L F' B U' F R' U D' R F B' U' R2 F U' R' F2 R 
19. 18.06 B D U2 F2 D R' L2 B' U B L B R2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 B L D' F2 B2 L' U 
20. 15.19 L B' F2 L2 F' B' R' U' B L2 U' F2 U B' R U L2 D2 B' U R D' U' L U 
21. 16.68 F2 U R2 U' D' B2 D' U' B' R' F D' R' D' B2 D U' R' D F L2 R B2 R2 F 
22. 15.61 U2 B L' R U' B2 R' L U2 R2 F' D B' F' L U' L D L' F' R2 U R' U R2 
23. 17.75 L2 B2 D2 U L F R L B L2 D R U F B U2 B2 D B D' R L' D F' U' 
24. 14.63 B2 U' B R' U' B' D' F L' U' L' U R2 U2 L' F' U2 R' U' F D' R' U' B2 D' 
25. 16.61 F U2 B2 U2 F B2 L' D' L' B' U R2 U F2 D' F' D' B U B' D L2 R2 F' B2 
26. 16.27 L2 B' F R' F' L2 R2 U2 B' D B R2 L U B F2 L U' R' U' R2 D' R' L F 
27. 18.78 R' U2 F D2 U2 L' U' F2 L F2 L2 F2 U L2 F R2 U L2 R2 B' D' U2 F L' R' 
28. 17.46 F D' B2 F2 U R2 F R B' F' U L' B R' U2 R U B' F L' F R D2 F2 R' 
29. 16.83 B' L R2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U R' F' B' U2 F' B' R2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B 
30. 16.55 L' B2 R' L2 F2 D' B' U' B2 D B' U' L' D2 F' L R2 U2 D' F2 U2 B L B2 L' 
31. 17.28 R D' B R' B U' D L R B L' F' R2 B' F D' F2 U' D2 L2 F U B L2 B' 
32. 16.02 D' B2 F' R' B U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 B R2 F2 L' R D' U R' F2 U L' B2 
33. 14.15 B' D U2 F' L' D' L2 R' U2 F U' L2 U' F' L' U2 L2 B' U F2 B' L' F L R' 
34. 13.88 D R' U D' R' L B F2 L2 F' U2 D' B' U' D F D' B' D2 F2 R2 L' B' F' U 
35. (20.83) F R U L' U B2 R' D U B2 L U2 R L2 B F' D' B2 R2 L' D R2 F B D2 
36. 17.93 F U B2 F' R2 U R2 L2 D' U' L2 R' B2 R F' D B2 R' U2 D' L D' U L2 R2 
37. 16.63 F R D L' R U2 F2 L D B' D2 F' D' U2 B' R' U2 L' F2 B' L2 F' B L F' 
38. 14.72 D' U2 R2 F2 R L' D U2 R2 F' L2 D' R D2 L' D F2 L' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 R' 
39. 16.56 F B D U' F' U2 F L' F2 R L D B2 U2 F2 B' D' U B U' L2 F2 D' F' B 
40. 17.34 F U2 R' L' F B2 L' U' R2 L' D U' F' B2 U2 D2 R' D R2 B2 F2 D' R' U2 D 
41. 16.72 R B' R2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2 B U' D F2 U2 R' L' F' D' U2 R B2 L2 F' L R2 F 
42. 15.81 R D2 B2 U2 R D R L2 F U L2 B2 D' R F R2 D F' B U' L' U2 D2 L' R' 
43. 16.55 F B' U2 F2 D2 B' F' R2 B D2 L U B' R' D U' B L2 R2 D' B U' F' U' F' 
44. 17.68 D' R2 B U2 R2 B' F' L U' R' D L F' B2 L U' R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F U B F2 
45. 15.96 L' D B' L2 R2 D U' L2 R2 U2 F' B' D R U2 L F' U2 D2 L R U' D' R' L 
46. 17.84 L' U L' B' U F R' D L' U2 F B' L2 D2 R2 F D2 U' L2 R F2 L2 R B F 
47. 16.80 R' U2 B L2 D' L2 U' R D2 R2 L' D' U2 L B' D' B' U2 R D' R2 D B' D2 U' 
48. 15.19 D2 L2 U' F' L B F2 U2 L' B' U2 R2 B' R2 U' F' L F B2 D U R' F' L2 B 
49. 13.50 U2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L' B F U2 D2 L2 U B F R F' D2 R' B' D' L2 B U' 
50. 15.46 R' U2 B R' F2 U' F' R D U2 F' U F L2 D2 L' B F L' R U B U R' U 
51. 15.11 B U2 L' U' F L2 U2 B R2 L D B' D F2 B' U2 F' D L' D B' F D U' B' 
52. 16.93 B2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 L B2 U' F B' U' B' R' F L' R' D R' B2 R F 
53. 13.46 R' D B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F B2 U L2 D' F2 B' L2 F' U2 F' L F' B2 U B 
54. 14.58 B L2 U' R F' D' F2 D F2 R' L2 D B F2 R2 F2 B' D' L2 U L U L R' F' 
55. 15.96 F D' R2 U2 F D' R B2 L' U2 R F2 R2 L' B' L U' F' R' D' L' U' L' U R 
56. 16.65 R' L2 U2 B' D' F D' F2 U R2 U F R D' F D2 B2 U L D' F2 L' F R2 F' 
57. 14.28 F' R' B U' B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U R U B' R D' B R' D' B L D B2 D2 R' 
58. 14.71 U' L' U F' D R F2 L2 U D' B' F' U2 F U L2 B D' R F B2 D2 B' L2 F2 
59. 14.31 R' D R L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 F' D2 B F2 L R F' R2 U2 B2 L2 R B' L2 
60. 17.30 U2 B U2 B2 R' F U R2 B F' L B2 F D B L D' F R2 B2 U' F D U2 R2 
61. 17.72 L2 D' F2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U R L B' F' U D L' U2 B2 D' B U2 F L D2 
62. 16.84 R D R' D' F D2 F B' L' D' B' D' F' L R U' B' U2 F L D' F R' L' D 
63. 15.77 R' D R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D U F2 U' R2 U' R B F L' F U2 D2 R2 B F D F2 
64. 18.61 B' L' F2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 R' F D' U2 B' R2 L U2 L2 B' D2 B' R' D U' F2 D 
65. 15.97 B L2 U B F2 U B2 L B' U D2 F' U R' F B2 L' U R D R U2 F2 U F 
66. 16.11 R2 F' L D2 F2 D2 B U' R F' L2 F L F' U' R U D F R' B' U B R2 L 
67. 15.28 L2 U B2 F2 D2 B L' R U F R B F L U F' B L2 F2 R2 B L' B' F D 
68. 15.03 B' R2 L2 D B2 L' U2 D2 F' D' R' F2 D B2 L' U' D B2 L' U R' D' F' U' D' 
69. 17.02 D2 F L R' B2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 F' U2 F2 U' D L2 D2 B' U' L2 D' R L B' D' 
70. 20.13 D2 B' D U2 F D' R D2 U' L D F U D' B D F' R' B2 L' F' B D U2 L2 
71. 15.63+ U' F B' L' U L2 D2 F2 U2 B' L R2 U D' F' R' U2 F D' R' L2 D2 B' U D2 
72. 16.77 B2 F' L B' D' L' D R2 D' B' R2 D R2 L U' R' F U' R L B2 U L F B 
73. 16.06 B F' L2 R2 B' R' F2 B' R2 D B2 D2 B2 D' U2 B' L F R2 B' F2 D2 R2 D' F2 
74. 16.22[PLL skip] D' R' L' F2 R' F' L D2 U F' D' R U B R' D2 U L2 D B' U2 B F R2 F2 
75. 14.94 R' L D L B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U2 B D' L F' R' F' U' F R B2 R D F R2 B2 
76. 14.56 D2 B' F U D' R2 B U2 L2 B' D' L2 R2 F R' U' F D' F' R U2 F2 B L F2 
77. 15.59 U2 F2 U' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' F' U L F' B' R' B L' D U2 B2 L2 R B2 L' B' 
78. 19.22 F2 L R U' R' U L F B L2 B2 D' L B U' L2 U' R2 L' F' U L U' L2 R' 
79. 15.53 F B2 L2 U' R' B' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 D' U2 B2 L F' U2 D' B' D R' F2 U 
80. 14.46 B R D' L' F L' R2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 D F2 B D' R B2 F2 D' U2 R D2 U2 
81. 19.34 U' D' B2 R' L D2 F B U2 R2 L B2 L' B2 L' D' F' D2 F2 D2 F' B L2 R2 F2 
82. (11.96) D2 F R U2 R' F L B2 D2 B R' U B2 D' U' B D' R U2 F L' R2 D2 B2 R 
83. 17.43 F2 U L F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' L' U' F B' R L' U' L D' B F R B R2 
84. 15.55 D' L D R L' U' R2 B D R' D' U L2 D R' B' F2 D' B D U' L' R2 F D2 
85. 18.15+ F D' U F U2 D R F2 B R' U' F' L U' L2 D R' F D' U F' L' U2 R' U 
86. 15.84 L2 R D' F2 U2 F2 U L' D' B U2 F B2 R2 L2 U' R U' L' D2 L2 U F2 L2 R' 
87. 17.09 D2 B' U' L2 U F D2 B2 F' R' F R U' B' L2 D F2 L' R' U2 F B' U' L2 D 
88. 15.83 D' U F U' F' R2 L D' U F B U2 D2 R' F L2 R U2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B 
89. 14.86 B2 F' R' L' F' B D R' U B2 L' B2 F D' F' D2 U2 F B' D' U2 R' B2 R2 B' 
90. 13.27 B' U F2 D2 R U D F B2 L' U D L2 R U F2 B2 D R2 D2 R L2 D' F D 
91. 15.40 L2 F R2 F' R' D' R' D F2 L' F U' F U B U R L B D F R2 D2 L' R 
92. 17.34 B' U D' B' F U' R2 D R' D B F D' R' F' R L2 D' R2 D2 B' L D2 R' F' 
93. 15.84 L' D2 L' D' U' F U' R L2 D2 R' F L2 D F2 D' F U2 L R2 F' L' D2 U F2 
94. 17.18 D F L' U' F D' L2 U D2 B F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L' U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' B 
95. 16.28 B' F L2 F' L2 F' B2 U2 F2 U2 D' B L D2 R' U' B U2 L' U B2 D2 F2 B U' 
96. 15.77 F2 D' U' L F U2 R F2 R' B' U2 B' U' R2 U' F' U' R' D L2 R2 B' R2 B R' 
97. 16.90 U2 F' D L' R' D F' B L' R2 U2 R2 U2 D B L' R2 F D' B' F R2 L' D L 
98. 16.36 D' B D2 F R' B D2 F' D L U' D' R F D' B L U L' D L' B2 L D' F' 
99. 20.02 U' R' F' L F2 B L' U' F' R' B F U L' B' D' B2 F U2 L U L2 U' F2 B' 
100. 20.02 B' L2 R B' D R' U2 D' B2 U' L' D' F' U' D' F' B' R D' R2 F L' D2 L' U2


Not the sub-16 I was hoping for, but this will do for now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 25, 2011)

Megaminx

Statistics for 01-25-2011 15:40:24

Average: 1:14.98
Standard Deviation: 2.36
Best Time: 1:08.43
Worst Time: 1:25.29
Individual Times:
1.	1:17.53
2.	1:15.00
3.	1:15.18
4.	(1:08.43)
5.	1:15.79
6.	1:15.35
7.	1:15.81
8.	1:11.73
9.	1:10.85
10.	1:20.58
11.	(1:25.29)
12.	1:12.00


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 25, 2011)

Almost a 12.78 avg12. Popped on the last turn of the last solve and stopped the timer so DNF 11.77 rolling a 15 :fp

14.	10.94	L R' U2 R F2 D2 L' F D' L' R D' U B' R2 D' R2 D U B' F2 R B' F2 U2
15.	13.06	D R2 D2 B D2 L2 R' B F L R' D U2 R' B2 U B2 R B' R2 F D' L' R' U2
16.	12.58	U2 L R' U' L' D2 L' R F U' L' R F' D2 R B' F' R' B F D' L2 U2 L' R
17.	14.91	L R F' L B' F2 L' F2 D B U F2 L' R U R' F2 D B F D U2 L' R' U'
18.	11.41	R B2 L R' D2 U L' R' U2 B2 D B' F2 D B F D U R D U L' R2 U2 B2
19.	12.18	B' L R U2 F2 U F U' L' U' R' F' D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R F2 L' R2 D R2 D'
20.	15.81	L' B L U F2 R F' D2 R F' D2 B' F R D2 L' F D2 B' L' B' L F' U2 F'
21.	14.21	L2 R2 B' R2 B F D B2 U B2 L' R D B L R' B2 D2 U2 R D U' R' B2 F'
22.	11.25	B' F' D2 U B F' D' U' L U2 L B2 D' B D2 B' R B2 L' F R2 B2 U R2 F
23.	13.21	D F2 D' B' F2 L' R2 B L2 R' D' F L2 D' R2 B F' R2 B' L' R U2 R' B2 L2
24.	13.18	D' L2 R D2 B' D' U' B U' L2 B2 F D2 F' L' R' U B D L F2 U2 L D U2
25.	DNF	U2 L' R' D' U L D' U' B F2 D2 U' L' D U L' R' F' D2 U' F2 D L' D L2


----------



## Kynit (Jan 25, 2011)

Learning Roux! It's so much fun!

Single: 25.73
3/5: 32.62
10/12: 34.15

I average around 26 with CFOP; shouldn't be too long until sub 30!


----------



## EricReese (Jan 25, 2011)

CN OH.

Average of 12: 53.06
1. (44.62) B' L2 D' F L B' F2 L' B2 L2 B' F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R D L B U' B' L' D U'
2. 49.49 D2 L' D2 B R' D' L D' U F R2 L' U F' B' L' U' D B2 D U2 F' D2 U B2
3. 51.50 L D' L' B2 F2 R' D' R2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R' F2 U' L U B D' L U' D' F B
4. 49.71 L' R' B D' U2 F' U' F B R2 U2 L' D' B U' B' U' L2 F U' F B L' F U2
5. 51.03 U B2 L2 U2 L' U B2 L2 D R B U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R' L B L2 U2 B R D2
6. 55.85 F R' F U2 B2 D2 R2 F U' R' B2 D F2 B R L F2 U L2 B U B2 D R D
7. 59.69 R D2 R2 B F' D B L2 U L2 R' B' D2 B2 L R' U2 F R' L' U2 R' F2 U B
8. 45.76 B' R U' R U2 B' U' L B2 F' D' B L B2 U2 R' L2 U2 B' L R F' U' D B'
9. (1:01.89) F' R2 B D' B R2 F2 U2 L F' R F' L2 B2 D2 L' U D' B' L D2 L' R2 U F
10. 59.89 D2 F B' R' B2 D2 U L' F' B' D2 R' L' B2 D B' R2 L U R F2 B2 L' F U2
11. 54.17 B2 F' D L' R U R' F D' R' B2 F2 D' B D2 B' L' U2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 D' B2
12. 53.53 L' D U L D F L' F R' D B U2 B' U' B2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 B U' R2 U L'


----------



## joey (Jan 25, 2011)

Two 25s OH in comp lulz.
5:15 7x7 too.

39.28 4x4 on the new X-cube.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 25, 2011)

OHMYGOULY!


----------



## Toad (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol Joey.

Daniel: You're just lucky that you don't get those mess ups more often...
I had an average the other day that went something like:
11 11 12 15 10 11 13 11 17 20 >_<


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Smashed personal best average by ~8 seconds. New PB single by a few seconds too. Previous single PB was 2:59, broke that twice this average 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:56.06
worst time: 3:29.32

current avg5: 3:11.33 (σ = 9.61)
best avg5: 3:11.33 (σ = 9.61)

current avg12: 3:16.89 (σ = 6.96)
best avg12: 3:16.89 (σ = 6.96)

session avg: 3:16.89 (σ = 6.96)
session mean: 3:16.19

3:15.49, 3:16.77, 3:25.04, 3:18.33, 3:21.56, 3:16.13, 3:21.60, 3:18.51, 3:17.73, 3:29.32, 2:56.06[AHH PB. finished slicing at 1:50..so 1:06 for final pairing+3x3x3], 2:57.75



Spoiler



Wanna race theanonymouscuber ?


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally did a few solves today on my 4x4 after neglecting it for about a month, and surprisingly got a sub-1. Too bad my 3x3 stage sucked, I finished pairup at 30 but ended up with 56.66 I guess I'm still happy about it, but I might have to get better at 3x3 first now.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 26, 2011)

Master Magic PB average of 5: (3.55), 3.53, 3.44, 3.52, (3.38) = 3.50


----------



## qqwref (Jan 26, 2011)

OH practicing

best avg5: 16.74 (σ = 0.81)
15.60, 17.34, 17.28, (18.24), (14.84)

best avg12: 18.12 (σ = 2.08)
19.71, (24.37), 16.97, (14.61), 18.53, 21.44, 21.24, 15.60, 17.34, 17.28, 18.24, 14.84


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoa, OH

30.41, 34.11, 35.00, *25.51*, 33.90, *23.61[ep skip]*, 36.04, 34.40, 35.41, 38.81, *25.44*, 29.03, 27.55, 30.01, 33.18, 29.05, 30.96, 31.50, 34.94, 30.02, 29.28, 31.27, *25.35, 26.46*, 31.07, 30.66, 30.70, 28.22, *23.69[nl!]*, 33.25, 32.25, 31.07, 28.74,* 26.10*

All bolded were NL except for the 25. Broke sub30 average!!!

stats: (hide)
number of times: 34/34
best time: 23.61
worst time: 38.81

current avg5: 30.68 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 28.58 (σ = 1.53)

current avg12: 29.06 (σ = 2.31)
best avg12: 29.06 (σ = 2.31)

session avg: 30.45 (σ = 3.25)
session mean: 30.50

Kept rolling to get it to 29.06 .

Broke single/12. Last 12 is the personal best average


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 26, 2011)

number of times: 115/115
best time: 6.30
worst time: 13.98

current avg5: 10.89 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 9.17 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 10.72 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 9.57 (σ = 0.71) .05 from PB

current avg100: 10.50 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 10.46 (σ = 1.13) PB by .18

***EDIT***

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.14
worst time: 8.48

current avg5: 2.22 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 1.86 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 2.34 (σ = 0.26)
best avg12: 2.07 (σ = 0.32)


Spoiler



1. 2.41 F' R F2 U' F R' F U2
2. (3.27) F R2 F' R F' R2 U' F R2 U2
3. (1.14) F U' F U R U' R'
4. 1.84 F R2 U F U' R2 F2
5. 2.20 R' F U R' F R' U R' U'
6. 2.26 F U2 F R' U2 R F R' U
7. 2.25 F2 U' F' R' F2 U F' U' F2
8. 2.36 F R2 U' R' U' F' U F2 R U'
9. 2.27 F R U2 F2 U' F' U F2 R2
10. 2.01 F' R F2 U2 F' U R F'
11. 1.33 R2 U2 R U R F' R U'
12. 1.73 F' R2 U R F2 U' R' U


current avg100: 2.49 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 2.49 (σ = 0.54)


Spoiler



1.84, 2.61, 3.23, 2.46, 3.32, 2.13, 2.39, 1.87, 1.67, 1.95, 2.06, 3.34, 1.75, 2.41, 3.27, (1.14), 1.84, 2.20, 2.26, 2.25, 2.36, 2.27, 2.01, 1.33, 1.73, 2.65, 2.46, 2.09, 2.68, 3.40, 2.35, 2.53, 2.80, 2.13, 3.41, 3.05, 2.07, 2.56, 1.74, 1.77, 1.72, 3.04, 2.50, 2.58, 2.38, 2.51, 2.74, 3.12, 2.89, 2.57, 3.06, 1.93, 2.46, 2.41, 2.17, 2.53, 3.52, 3.18, 2.70, 1.77, 2.50, 3.13, 3.11, 1.47, 1.87, 2.70, 3.00, 2.30, 3.71, 2.54, 2.24, 2.48, 2.92, (8.48), 1.66, 3.49, 1.97, 2.75, 2.70, 3.72, 3.19, 2.12, 3.63, 2.02, 2.70, 1.84, 2.50, 3.22, 2.36, 2.15, 2.36, 1.82, 2.74, 2.55, 3.05, 2.10, 2.75, 2.32, 1.87, 2.24




MOAR improvement, megaprå again: (1:37.07), 1:37.72, 1:37.26, 1:39.10, 1:43.13, 1:41.84, 1:47.46, (1:57.27), 1:41.68, 1:43.23, 1:42.10, 1:42.86 = 1:41.64


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 26, 2011)

Woo!!! 8.35 PLL skip. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
SO HAPPY!!!

/unnecessary exclamation points

EDIT: 
Scramble: R U' B2 R D2 L2 R F D2 L' F' R B U D' R2 U' D2 R' B D2 F D2 U2 R2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 26, 2011)

4x4
1:00.81, 1:04.68, (1:00.56), (1:20.70), 1:03.93, 1:04.48, 1:12.57, 1:03.06, 1:02.67, 1:06.25, 1:10.04, 1:11.43 = 1:05.99


----------



## TMOY (Jan 26, 2011)

Pyraminx: 9.71 ao12, done at the weekly pyraminx competition on the French forum. First sub-10 for me


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 20.13
worst time: 37.41

current avg5: 30.14 (σ = 1.81)
best avg5: 26.17 (σ = 2.57)

current avg12: 29.85 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 29.05 (σ = 2.76)

session avg: 30.21 (σ = 3.22)
session mean: 30.15


Spoiler



33.80, 26.05, 31.14, 34.06, 32.55, 32.73, 28.66, 29.17, 28.22, 30.29, 37.41, 31.36, 32.89, 28.08, 27.89, 31.92, 20.13[pll skip. AW. OLL was Bad T], 28.09, 22.53[oll skip], 37.04, 29.68, 33.67, 34.74, 29.49, 25.62, 33.96, 29.41, 24.95, 32.16, 24.16, 27.00, 30.18, 36.30, 32.73, 32.80, 30.12, 34.49, 24.26[ep skip], 31.70, 31.75, 27.08, 30.64, 30.15, 29.53, 26.93, 27.78, 27.27, 32.57, 30.47, 32.17



PB single, and average of 12 by .01


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 26, 2011)

OH avg of 100: 20.27 (pb I think)

Best avg of 5 and 12 in that session were only 18.19 and 19.19 respectively.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 26, 2011)

Almost PB Ao12 and PB Ao5. Would definitely carry on to a PB Ao100 but I'm going out to eat. Eric how are you coming along?

number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.00
worst time: 27.66

current avg5: 22.69 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 20.03 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 22.63 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 21.14 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 22.20 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 22.18




Spoiler



20.14, 19.81, 21.38, 25.23, 23.55, 19.97, 21.20, 23.13, 26.98, 23.10, 22.21, 25.97, 21.80, 16.00[OLL Skip], 22.57, 20.05, 19.12, 21.82, 20.11, 21.12, 21.92, 23.53, 23.63, 21.88, 19.32, 23.65, 25.90, 19.39, 24.04, 25.77, 22.94, 27.66, 23.04, 21.83, 18.64, 20.11, 19.28, 20.70, 22.38, 24.58, 24.78, 21.07, 21.66, 23.78, 19.51, 24.50, 24.25, 21.78, 22.05, 20.22


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 26, 2011)

Been Rouxin' because Waffo and Thom and Big Green are cool.

Single: 19.34

Ao5: 27.56

Ao12: 32 or so. Don't know because iiTimer is having a lot of bugs lately.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 27, 2011)

yesterday I got a 2:32.11 avg5 on 5x5


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 27, 2011)

Boom.

Average of 12: 12.83
1. 13.77 U L' B' L' D L' D U' F2 R' L2 B D' R2 D2 B' R B2 L2 R2 F D F R L' 
2. 11.80 R U' L' R2 D U' R2 L2 U' D2 R' B2 D2 B U B2 D2 F2 B R2 F' B2 D2 R2 D' 
3. 12.54 R' F' R D F U2 F2 D U L2 R2 D F2 L' B2 U' D' R2 U D2 L2 B2 L R U' 
4. 12.31 B2 R U' D' B2 L D' B2 L U R L' F2 L' B' U2 B' R F' U F2 D U F R 
5. 14.34 R2 F R' D R' F U' R' L F L' B' D' L R' U' F2 D F' D2 B' L2 B2 F D2 
6. 11.93 D' F2 R' L B' R F' R2 L' U2 D2 F R B2 U2 F2 B' L' B' R F' D2 F D' R 
7. 11.83 D' B' D' B2 U2 D' L2 D U' L R F U' B2 F' U F D2 F' U' D L2 R' U D' 
8. (14.81) D' R B' F D L' R F2 B2 U' D' F' U2 R2 B L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 L D' U L 
9. 14.51 U B F' D U2 F L' R2 U' L2 U2 B' R L2 F' D B F2 D' L' R2 U D2 B' U' 
10. 13.25 R' B2 F2 D B' F R2 B' D F2 U' L D R U2 R U2 L2 F B' L' D B' D' L 
11. 12.03 D' U2 R2 L' U' B2 U2 B' R2 B2 U' B R2 F' L F L2 B' D' R F D2 U2 R2 D 
12. (11.78) B U B2 L' F' L U2 F R2 L' D2 F B' L2 B U2 F2 U' L' U' R U' R U2 L


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2011)

8.17 PLL skip 
D' U2 L R D U2 B F2 U' L' D L U B F' R' D2 U' L2 R

I can't figure out how I solved it but I think I did white cross, and I had the double headlights OLL solved left handed into a PLL skip.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 27, 2011)

sub-6 avg50 L6E

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.59
worst time: 9.45

current avg5: 5.32 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 4.90 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 5.85 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 5.52 (σ = 0.78)

session avg: 5.91 (σ = 1.35)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 27, 2011)

OH - All 4 are PB's
*16.93 pll skip*

*23.38 avg5*
23.01, 22.51, 24.62, (29.84), (16.93)

*25.28 avg12*
23.01, 22.51, 24.62, 29.84, (16.93), 27.27, 28.24, 24.45, 25.87, (31.23), 21.48, 25.54

*27.02 avg50*


Spoiler



27.22, 26.99, 25.90, 29.14, 26.60, 27.80, 24.79, 25.68, 29.41, 26.83, 29.24, 32.89, 27.43, 23.01, 22.51, 24.62, 29.84, 16.93, 27.27, 28.24, 24.45, 25.87, 31.23, 21.48, 25.54, 26.21, 28.24, 26.16, 27.55, 27.10, 28.33, 29.27, 28.33, 30.33, 25.41, 24.96, 27.74, 25.96, 27.16, 28.99, 27.55, 26.35, 28.89, 31.23, 27.60, 23.23, 27.88, 35.16, 26.46, 22.26


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Been Rouxin' because Waffo and Thom and Big Green are cool.


 
No Jonny?

My accomplishment: I can faststack in 1.55 seconds.


----------



## pappas (Jan 27, 2011)

Benn practising 4x4 alot lately. 54.xy avg of 100, best avg of 12 was 52.xy and best single was 45.xy with OLL parity.  Had a few major pops which I didnt count in the avg.


----------



## xdaragon (Jan 27, 2011)

Sub 15 avg of 5! . I've wanted this for so long... anyway my solves are 13.30,DNF,15.06,15.19,14.74. = 14.99


----------



## ianini (Jan 27, 2011)

Session average: 14.91
1. 13.99 L' R' U2 R D' L2 F' U R2 U2 R' F L2 F2 D B' F D2 B R F L D2 L' R 
2. 14.92 F D2 R' F' R L' D2 B R2 U2 F' R D L' B' L' F' B2 U2 D B2 R2 B' L' B2 
3. 14.94 D' U' R' U' D2 R' B' R' L2 D2 B R' L' U2 L U' F B2 L' D' R2 L' U F' U' 
4. (12.59) B R2 L B2 D B2 F' R D' R2 D U' L2 F L D2 R2 L' U2 F' D2 L2 D L F2 
5. (18.38) U D' F B2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B' R' D B2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 F L' B2 U L2 D L' U2 
6. 14.33 L' F' B D2 U' L F2 D F2 L B' U R' B2 D' R U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' 
7. 15.22 B R L2 F' R F U' B' D R L2 D' U2 L B' U B' U B' U2 F' R2 B R D' 
8. 15.87 L F' B' R B L' F2 D F L' B L2 F R2 F2 R F' B L' B U D' F2 R' L 
9. 14.67 R' D F' B D R F' R' L' F2 U2 D2 L B' D B2 R' B2 F D2 R2 U' D R2 B 
10. 14.91 B R2 F L2 F B2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 L D B' U2 B' L F2 D' B' F' R U D2 F2 
11. 14.87 F' L2 D2 R' B2 F D R' U L B L' B2 D L2 R' U B F D' U B U' D F' 
12. 15.34 F2 U' B R' U' F' D B2 R2 U R' D' L2 U F' R' L B2 D R2 L2 F2 L D2 B2

I consider it an accomplishment since I haven't been cubing for a while since July maybe. But I've been cubing for the past week in preparation for Caltech


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 27, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 1.14
> worst time: 8.48
> 
> ...



Wow.:tu What method do you use for 2x2?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 27, 2011)

2x2 Ortega:

number of times: 109/109
best time: 2.51
worst time: 8.78

current avg5: 4.81 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 3.92 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 4.99 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 4.56 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 5.23 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 5.23 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 5.27 (σ = 1.00)

Beat old PB avg100 by .80


----------



## avgdi (Jan 27, 2011)

First sub20 average of 12 today! 19.42
That has been my biggest goal since I started cubing, and it happened 1 year and 3 months to the date that I started cubing.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 27, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> Wow.:tu What method do you use for 2x2?


 
EG with intuitive EG2, I'm gonna learn some algs for it too.

Also mega again: (1:24.42), 1:26.77, 1:43.01, 1:36.44, 1:38.76, 1:28.67, 1:37.75, (1:53.60), 1:30.94, 1:38.25, 1:38.78, 1:34.95 = 1:35.43



EDIT: I seem to be improving at everything I do now

number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.00
worst time: 11.66

current avg5: 9.65 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 10.14 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 9.78 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 9.95 (σ = 0.82)
session mean: 9.93


*****9.97 avg100
Times:


Spoiler



7.00, 9.59, 8.96, 9.99, 8.65, 10.19, 9.83, 11.08, 10.95, 10.53, 10.24, 9.19, 7.53, 9.25, 11.44, 9.90, 10.99, 10.24, 9.75, 9.14, 10.11, 10.92, 8.73, 10.36, 10.77, 8.66, 10.21, 10.33, 9.02, 10.16, 10.63, 10.44, 9.31, 10.11, 10.18, 9.51, 9.99, 11.66, 11.24, 9.66, 11.20, 9.49, 10.55, 10.71, 10.64, 9.93, 10.16, 9.02, 8.30, 10.01, 9.71, 10.30, 10.18, 9.42, 9.34, 9.57, 9.68, 10.51, 11.64, 11.31, 9.98, 9.32, 10.99, 9.22, 9.76, 9.53, 11.26, 10.97, 9.57, 10.07, 10.69, 11.09, 10.29, 10.03, 9.02, 9.43, 9.91, 9.55, 11.01, 10.38, 11.24, 10.05, 9.96, 8.25, 9.91, 10.42, 9.27, 9.28, 10.96, 9.93, 9.77, 10.31, 9.53, 9.41, 9.35, 10.67, 9.32, 8.74, 11.09, 7.80


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 27, 2011)

Ville too prå


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 27, 2011)

woah @ worst time


----------



## Diniz (Jan 27, 2011)

OH:
18.44, (20.38), (16.19), 17.59, 16.91
best avg5: 17.65 (σ = 0.63)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 27, 2011)

Heh, worst time = comp pb average


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 27, 2011)

First 4x4 sub-1 that had double parity
58.48
Rw R2 D' R' U' Rw2 D R Fw F2 B U' Rw F2 U2 B2 Uw2 R2 L' Rw2 B L D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw D' B Rw' L B R Uw L' F' R Uw' R' Rw2

EDIT:
55.31 single
and 1:05.29 avg12


----------



## rishabh (Jan 27, 2011)

NEW PB YAY


almost reaching my goal of getting sub - 30 before the RCMO

pb = 31.44


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 27, 2011)

9.81, 9.36, 11.14, 9.63, (6.73), 11.25, 8.78, (11.30), 9.80, 10.15, 8.49, 9.91 = 9.83
First 12 solves of the day


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 27, 2011)

OH:

Average of 12: 16.92
1. (11.57) L B' U' L B2 U' R' U' D2 F R U' L R D2 U' F' D' U2 L2 F2 U B' R L'
2. 13.64 B2 U F L2 R2 D' R' U F2 U F L U2 F' D2 B L' D2 U2 F R F' U2 D2 F
3. 18.70 D R2 L D' F U' R D' L2 B2 L' B2 L R F D L' B' L U2 L R U D L2
4. 17.41 L2 U2 R2 U L' D' B2 R' L' F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F' D' U2 B' L U L' D'
5. 16.04 F' L R2 F L2 D' R2 L2 U2 D' R2 D2 R U' R2 U2 D2 B2 L U D2 F2 B U2 R
6. 17.71 F2 L' D2 B2 L' B R2 B' U L2 U2 B2 L2 B U' F' B2 D' F' L' R' F' R B D
7. 14.93 D U' F' R2 L2 F' D' R U L B2 L' U D2 R2 F' U D' F2 R B2 U' F2 D2 L'
8. 16.87 B' L2 R F' L' R F L' D2 L2 F R' F2 L' B F2 D' U2 R' B2 D2 F' U2 F' D
9. 16.06 U B' L' D2 B2 U B L2 D F2 B' U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B R L2 U' L' D2 U F'
10. 21.34 R B2 R F' R' U2 D2 F' L2 D' U B' R2 F' L R F' D' R' L B D F2 R2 D
11. (22.19) B2 R U' R2 D2 F' U2 B' L F D2 B L2 B F D R' F2 U F' D R' B2 U2 L
12. 16.51 D' B' F2 U' L' F D' R U B' U' L' F2 U2 F2 L B R F D2 U' B2 U2 L' F 

WHAAAAAT :O
Previous PB was like 17.6 
The 11 was Sune+PLL skip


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 27, 2011)

omg. all non-lucky. O__o
Only did 2 solves prior to this average.

11.41, 12.44, (9.93), (12.71), 10.17 = 11.34
11.41, 12.44, (9.93), 12.71, 10.17, 11.90, 12.00, 13.55, 13.53, 11.60, (14.95), 12.24 = 12.15

U' L' D L F' R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U D F2 B' L' D2 U' R2 D' 
9.93 nl
y' x U' R' U' z x' L F' L' D2
R' U R U L' U' L
R' U R
U' R U2 R' L U' L'
R U' R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
52 moves - 5.24 tps


EDIT:
Also got a 9.62 pll skip. First time ever getting 2 sub-10's in 1 day.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 27, 2011)

PB Ao12

Average of 12: 22.04
1. 23.73 F2 B D' L' F B D2 B2 F2 L D' R' D R2 F' D L' R' D F' L' U2 R D U'
2. 22.03 F2 D2 R2 L' D L2 R2 D' U' F' R' L' D' F B' D2 L' F' B2 U2 D2 L U2 D2 F2
3. 23.32 B R F D R B2 L2 F R F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R U' D2 R U B' D' B L2 R2 U2
4. (25.15) R' F' R F' L' F2 L' U' R' U L' D U' F2 L D2 F2 D R F' U R2 D' B' D2
5. (11.54) F' R2 U' F U2 F' B2 U D B2 L' R2 D' L2 U D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U' D2 F2 B'
6. 21.03 R2 U D R2 D F L2 R B F' D2 F D2 L R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F B2 U2 F2
7. 24.26 L' D2 L R' U R2 U2 R U2 L2 R2 F D U' B U2 F L' B' L F R2 F' R B'
8. 19.40 L2 F U' R' D' B2 F' L' U L F B' L2 R U R2 U' D2 L' F2 R B2 U F D'
9. 21.71[PLL skip] U' B' R' D R2 B' U' D2 F' U2 D' R' L F' R' B' U' D F' B L2 R' U' L D2
10. 22.43 L2 U' F U2 D2 R D2 F2 B' U' F B L' D2 R L' B F2 U2 B L F2 L' B' F2
11. 22.84 D2 B2 L' D2 F' D2 F' R2 L' B' R' U2 R' F' R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 B U' D' B' R'
12. 19.64 F L D U' F2 R B R2 D B' R' B2 F2 R2 D' F B2 U' L U2 F D' B U2 D' 


So close to sub 22..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Average of 12: 28.91
1. (26.17) U2 D' R U2 B D' R' U' R U D B D' F' U' F L2 D2 U L' F' U' F' L U 
2. 33.22 B' F2 D L' U B2 R2 L F R2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 U2 L2 F R' F L' R' U' F2 B' 
3. 28.80 D F' U' R L B2 U D' R U' D2 L F' U L U F D F' U2 R' B' L' U L' 
4. 26.38 F' R' U2 R2 L2 U' B' R U2 F L2 U F' R D2 F2 B' U' D B2 L2 R2 U2 B D 
5. (35.63) U L2 U R2 L' D' F L2 D F' U D2 R' F' R D' F2 D R2 F2 B R2 B' F2 L' 
6. 33.86 F D F B R F U D2 B D2 U2 R' D2 R D2 R' L' D' F U B2 F' L' F' U' 
7. 27.53 F2 B U L U2 B L D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R' D R L B2 U2 B' F L2 
8. 26.26 D B2 L U2 F2 D B U2 D F2 B L D' B2 F D L' R D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 
9. 27.31 U2 L B2 F' L' F U F R2 L D' B U' L' D L' B F' L R F' L' F2 L F2 
10. 28.59 D' R' B' U F D2 U2 F U R2 D' F2 B D' F D' F' U' L2 R D2 U L' D2 F' 
11. 29.35 F2 L' U' L R2 D B' U L2 B2 U R2 B2 L' B' U' F2 U' L' D2 R2 U F2 B2 D2 
12. 27.85 F D F2 L F B L' U2 L D U' F2 R2 B F2 R' L2 U' B R B' D2 F B2 U2


Edit-



EricReese said:


> PB Ao12
> 
> Average of 12: 22.04
> 1. 23.73 F2 B D' L' F B D2 B2 F2 L D' R' D R2 F' D L' R' D F' L' U2 R D U'
> ...


 


Bull.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bull.


 
Good catch ryan. I didn't see that, the cat botherd me so i stopped the solve and put the cat outside. I'll re-roll that solve.

Last solve is the re-roll. lolwhitecross. and E perm

Average of 12: 22.35
1. 23.73 F2 B D' L' F B D2 B2 F2 L D' R' D R2 F' D L' R' D F' L' U2 R D U'
2. 22.03 F2 D2 R2 L' D L2 R2 D' U' F' R' L' D' F B' D2 L' F' B2 U2 D2 L U2 D2 F2
3. 23.32 B R F D R B2 L2 F R F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R U' D2 R U B' D' B L2 R2 U2
4. (25.15) R' F' R F' L' F2 L' U' R' U L' D U' F2 L D2 F2 D R F' U R2 D' B' D2
5. 21.03 R2 U D R2 D F L2 R B F' D2 F D2 L R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F B2 U2 F2
6. 24.26 L' D2 L R' U R2 U2 R U2 L2 R2 F D U' B U2 F L' B' L F R2 F' R B'
7. (19.40) L2 F U' R' D' B2 F' L' U L F B' L2 R U R2 U' D2 L' F2 R B2 U F D'
8. 21.71[PLL skip] U' B' R' D R2 B' U' D2 F' U2 D' R' L F' R' B' U' D F' B L2 R' U' L D2
9. 22.43 L2 U' F U2 D2 R D2 F2 B' U' F B L' D2 R L' B F2 U2 B L F2 L' B' F2
10. 22.84 D2 B2 L' D2 F' D2 F' R2 L' B' R' U2 R' F' R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 B U' D' B' R'
11. 19.64 F L D U' F2 R B R2 D B' R' B2 F2 R2 D' F B2 U' L U2 F D' B U2 D'
12. 22.53 U F2 R D L U' R' U R B' D' L R' F2 R D R2 L B2 F R D2 F' R D 

either way. its PB


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 27, 2011)

3x3 avg of 5:

Average: 15.10
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 12.61
Worst Time: 17.21
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	14.69	U2 B U2 B' F2 D L R B' L R' U F' U2 L2 R' F' L2 U B2 R D' F D2 F
2.	14.22	R' D' U R2 B' F' D2 U2 L' R F2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D' L' R U' R D' B
3.	(17.21)	L2 D2 B D2 L U' F D2 U B' D U' L2 R D B F2 R' F D' L2 B' F L' B'
4.	(12.61)	R' D2 F U R2 D B U' B F' L2 B2 L2 R2 B2 F' U F2 D2 F D' U' F' U2 F'
5.	16.38	D2 U2 L B2 L2 R' B' F' D' U R2 B' L' R' F2 U R F' U R' D' U L2 B L


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 27, 2011)

6x6: 4:26.00

It's my new PB. I was doing a few solves for fun, and they were sub-5:00 solves. I should practice big cubes more.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 27, 2011)

New PB Ao50. Let's see where the next 50 solves take me

number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.34
worst time: 24.62

current avg5: 22.92 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 20.39 (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 21.96 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 21.45 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 21.81 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 21.76



Spoiler



22.71, 19.90, 20.50[OLL Skip], 22.73, 24.02, 20.87, 20.98, 21.32, 23.60, 17.58, 20.22, 23.83, 23.33, 19.81, 23.42, 18.62, 22.38, 22.20, 24.62, 20.03, 23.02, 22.51, 21.71, 22.34, 23.55, 23.29, 21.42, 22.31, 16.34[OLL Skip], 22.56, 19.42, 23.04, 21.22, 20.68, 21.18, 21.30, 23.63, 23.66, 22.35, 19.10, 23.02, 21.40, 18.76, 20.67, 23.63, 23.14, 22.64, 23.64, 22.99, 20.64


----------



## bobso2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got my first sub-10 solve, my pb was 10.03, but now it is 8.25

It was my first LL skip ^^

Scramble: L R D' U' B2 L2 F L B2 F2 L' R' B' F' U2 F L2 R2 D U' B' L' R2 D2 U2

Cross: x2 y’ F2 R2 L F’ D L D’

F2L 1: R’ U R y U’ R U R’

F2L 2: y U R U’ R’

F2L 3: U2 R’ U’ R

F2L 4: U’ L U L’ U L U L’

Time: 8.25
Moves: 30


Right now I feel very good


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 27, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> No Jonny?


 
It's not that you're not cool. You're just a little less cool. 

Some CFOP:

Ao5 PB: 12.09

(11.74) 12.29 (12.73) 12.16 11.82

Ao12 PB: 13.01

13.37 (11.74) 12.29 12.73 12.16 11.82 15.53 13.98 (16.23) 11.99 13.27 12.96

Quite consistent, IMO. Almost sub 13 Ao12.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It's not that you're not cool. You're just a little less cool.
> 
> Some CFOP:
> 
> ...


 You should get some vids.

PB single

2:53.90

Edit. PB average of 12 and I broke the single I just posted.


3:18.80, 3:14.19, 3:32.28, 3:32.91, 3:20.97, *2:53.90*, 3:18.64, *2:54.48*, 3:11.63, 3:07.30,* 2:52.83[lolpb]*, 3:25.31 = *3:13.75 *

Should roll the first solves but I'm tired. More and more sub3 single


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> You should get some vids.
> 
> PB single
> 
> 2:53.90


 
Yeah, I should definitely make some. It appears we are averaging the same on 5x5, and I also happened to start practicing when you did. What are you averaging on 3x3?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yeah, I should definitely make some. It appears we are averaging the same on 5x5, and I also happened to start practicing when you did. What are you averaging on 3x3?


 
I haven't done a 3x3x3 solve in 2 weeks. I suck too much in comp for it to even make it worthwhile to practice. I've gotten sub15 averages of 12 but I average 15, if I have a good solve, it'll be sub15, no good solves will make it 15.10 or so.

I haven't practiced it in a while so I might be 15.2 or something but whatever. Main focuses are 4x4x4, *5x5x5* and BLD. Occassional OH.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I haven't done a 3x3x3 solve in 2 weeks. I suck too much in comp for it to even make it worthwhile to practice. I've gotten sub15 averages of 12 but I average 15, if I have a good solve, it'll be sub15, no good solves will make it 15.10 or so.
> 
> I haven't practiced it in a while so I might be 15.2 or something but whatever. Main focuses are 4x4x4, *5x5x5* and BLD. Occassional OH.


 
Yeah, same with me, except my 4x4 is broken. I've been trying edges blind, and I almost had a success, and my X-Cube shall be coming soon. 

I don't think bad competition results are any reason to stop practicing an event. Do you find yourself nervous at comps? (BTW, if you want to reply, send me a PM. We are going a bit off topic.)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 27, 2011)

These are my X-Cube 4x4 PBs.
My overall PBs set on my Dayan a while ago still stand, but the X-Cube is getting better.

Average of 5: 1:00.82
(PB = 1:00.00)
This was also the first time I've had three sub-1 singles in an avg5.


Spoiler



1. 1:03.16 D Rw' Fw' F2 U' Fw2 R' D Rw L' U2 D B2 R2 Fw F' U2 Uw Rw D B' Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw U Fw F2 D2 L' U L' Uw2 D' R2 L D2 Fw' Uw'
2. (55.11) F2 R L F2 R2 Rw B2 U Uw F Fw B' D' F' B2 D' Rw R Fw2 R D' Fw D2 R2 U R L D U' R Rw2 D B Uw' B Uw2 L2 Fw Rw L2
3. (1:05.93) U2 B D' L Uw Fw2 U' L D' F U2 F' Uw2 F Fw D Fw' L Fw2 F' U F' R Fw' Rw2 L2 B2 Fw' R Rw F' Fw Rw' Fw' L Fw B' Rw2 Uw' Fw
4. 59.95 D' L' R2 B Uw D' B2 L Uw R Fw' F' B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F R' F' Rw2 F Uw Rw2 Fw' R2 B2 D' U2 Uw L Fw' L Uw' U2 R' Fw2 Rw D'
5. 59.34 Fw F2 B2 L2 R2 Uw F2 D' L' Fw2 U Uw2 L' R' B' D U' Fw2 R' Rw' Uw L B U Uw2 F2 U' L2 B' Fw U2 B U' Fw2 R2 D2 U2 Rw2 U2 L2


Average of 12: 1:03.24
(PB = 1:02.65)


Spoiler



1. 1:03.48 Uw' D L Uw R2 B' D' R' Uw2 B Uw' F2 Rw' D' Uw2 R' B Uw R' U2 Uw' F' B' R2 L Rw2 Uw F2 Fw2 R2 B2 R' U2 Fw' F R2 Uw U2 Rw2 D2
2. 1:03.16 D Rw' Fw' F2 U' Fw2 R' D Rw L' U2 D B2 R2 Fw F' U2 Uw Rw D B' Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw U Fw F2 D2 L' U L' Uw2 D' R2 L D2 Fw' Uw'
3. 55.11 F2 R L F2 R2 Rw B2 U Uw F Fw B' D' F' B2 D' Rw R Fw2 R D' Fw D2 R2 U R L D U' R Rw2 D B Uw' B Uw2 L2 Fw Rw L2
4. 1:05.93 U2 B D' L Uw Fw2 U' L D' F U2 F' Uw2 F Fw D Fw' L Fw2 F' U F' R Fw' Rw2 L2 B2 Fw' R Rw F' Fw Rw' Fw' L Fw B' Rw2 Uw' Fw
5. 59.95 D' L' R2 B Uw D' B2 L Uw R Fw' F' B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F R' F' Rw2 F Uw Rw2 Fw' R2 B2 D' U2 Uw L Fw' L Uw' U2 R' Fw2 Rw D'
6. 59.34 Fw F2 B2 L2 R2 Uw F2 D' L' Fw2 U Uw2 L' R' B' D U' Fw2 R' Rw' Uw L B U Uw2 F2 U' L2 B' Fw U2 B U' Fw2 R2 D2 U2 Rw2 U2 L2
7. (1:12.07) D Rw' Fw2 U D' B' U' Uw' Rw R U L R' Uw D B2 F' R2 B Fw2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 F' U' L R F' Fw B Rw' Fw' D2 Rw' B Uw R2 Fw
8. 1:10.07 Fw2 D2 Rw2 L U Uw' Fw' F' U Fw F Rw L2 F2 L2 B U' Rw2 L2 F2 L' U Uw2 R2 B2 D Fw' R2 F R2 Fw2 D2 R2 B2 L' F L' D' R' U2
9. (53.22) D2 B' Uw' R2 Rw' U2 L F' Uw2 U' D2 L2 Uw L' F2 D2 Fw' L2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 F L Fw2 F D' Rw B' F2 L Rw2 F' D B' Fw' F2 Rw R D L2
10. 1:08.57 B' Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw Uw2 U2 D' Rw2 L F Uw U' Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw Fw' D' U B Fw F R F2 Uw Fw' Rw2 U' F2 U' Fw' D' Fw Uw' D2 B Rw' Uw' Rw2
11. 1:05.82 U' B' Fw' L' F R' F' Fw' D2 Fw2 R2 L F' R2 U' Uw Fw' L Rw F2 Uw R F2 B' U L U' D2 L' F' U' B U' Rw2 B' U' F' Fw Rw' R2
12. 1:00.97 F2 Rw R Uw2 D U L D' B Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw' L' Uw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 D Uw U2 Fw2 D' U2 F Fw' L' B2 F' L' U Rw2 F' L D' Uw F' U L' D2





RyanReese09 said:


> I haven't done a 3x3x3 solve in 2 weeks. I suck too much in comp for it to even make it worthwhile to practice. I've gotten sub15 averages of 12 but I average 15, if I have a good solve, it'll be sub15, no good solves will make it 15.10 or so.
> 
> I haven't practiced it in a while so I might be 15.2 or something but whatever. Main focuses are 4x4x4, *5x5x5* and BLD. Occassional OH.


I feel exactly the same; I also haven't practiced 3x3 for a while.
I'm practicing 4x4, Megaminx, and Master Magic.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> These are my X-Cube 4x4 PBs.
> My overall PBs set on my Dayan a while ago still stand, but the X-Cube is getting better.
> 
> Average of 5: 1:00.82
> ...


 
I'd practice Master Magic if I had a working one D:. You know how to restring Evan? I'll wave the 2 bucks you owe me for restringing job


----------



## Shortey (Jan 27, 2011)

Get a chatroom guys.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'd practice Master Magic if I had a working one D:. You know how to restring Evan? I'll wave the 2 bucks you owe me for restringing job


If the stringing is the same as Magic, then I guess? It also depends on how much of it you need restrung... when I tried to restring my Master Magic from scratch last time, it ended up not being functional. Though, I think I missed the message on Lucas' Magic page about having to start from tile 2 (just saw it now), so I think I should be able to do it correctly this time.
Also, another factor would just be my running of the competition, I'll try to squeeze in some time in between events or something.
Last thing: do you need strings? I have a lot left over from dead Magics.
(Let's bring this to the competition thread for further discussion)


----------



## EricReese (Jan 27, 2011)

Ao100. With a PB ao12. First spoiler is ao12. 2nd is ao100.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 21.76
1. (19.40) L2 F U' R' D' B2 F' L' U L F B' L2 R U R2 U' D2 L' F2 R B2 U F D'
2. 21.71[PLL skip] U' B' R' D R2 B' U' D2 F' U2 D' R' L F' R' B' U' D F' B L2 R' U' L D2
3. 22.43 L2 U' F U2 D2 R D2 F2 B' U' F B L' D2 R L' B F2 U2 B L F2 L' B' F2
4. 22.84 D2 B2 L' D2 F' D2 F' R2 L' B' R' U2 R' F' R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 B U' D' B' R'
5. 19.64 F L D U' F2 R B R2 D B' R' B2 F2 R2 D' F B2 U' L U2 F D' B U2 D'
6. 22.53 U F2 R D L U' R' U R B' D' L R' F2 R D R2 L B2 F R D2 F' R D
7. 20.72 D2 U L2 U2 L B' R2 F' L B2 L2 B' R' L' D' R2 L' D B2 D2 L F' B' R' B2
8. 20.21 U' F' L2 F2 U' D2 L D' U' B2 L' F' D L D' B L U2 B L2 B2 D B R B
9. 25.40 L' D2 B2 L F' L' F2 L B2 R' L D' F' U D' B F2 U' D R' L B2 D2 R B'
10. (26.21) B2 U2 F L' D' R2 B R2 B' D R B' L U2 B2 D L F R' D' U' L U D' F2
11. 19.74 R L2 U' B' R2 D2 U2 L' D' B2 R D L2 U L B' U' R2 D2 U' L U' R F R
12. 22.39 B R L2 U2 R2 U2 D' F' U2 F U R2 D' U' R' U' L R2 F2 U L' U' F2 R U'





Spoiler



Average of 100: 22.85
1. 23.73 F2 B D' L' F B D2 B2 F2 L D' R' D R2 F' D L' R' D F' L' U2 R D U'
2. 22.03 F2 D2 R2 L' D L2 R2 D' U' F' R' L' D' F B' D2 L' F' B2 U2 D2 L U2 D2 F2
3. 23.32 B R F D R B2 L2 F R F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R U' D2 R U B' D' B L2 R2 U2
4. 25.15 R' F' R F' L' F2 L' U' R' U L' D U' F2 L D2 F2 D R F' U R2 D' B' D2
5. 21.03 R2 U D R2 D F L2 R B F' D2 F D2 L R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F B2 U2 F2
6. 24.26 L' D2 L R' U R2 U2 R U2 L2 R2 F D U' B U2 F L' B' L F R2 F' R B'
7. 19.40 L2 F U' R' D' B2 F' L' U L F B' L2 R U R2 U' D2 L' F2 R B2 U F D'
8. 21.71[PLL skip] U' B' R' D R2 B' U' D2 F' U2 D' R' L F' R' B' U' D F' B L2 R' U' L D2
9. 22.43 L2 U' F U2 D2 R D2 F2 B' U' F B L' D2 R L' B F2 U2 B L F2 L' B' F2
10. 22.84 D2 B2 L' D2 F' D2 F' R2 L' B' R' U2 R' F' R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 B U' D' B' R'
11. 19.64 F L D U' F2 R B R2 D B' R' B2 F2 R2 D' F B2 U' L U2 F D' B U2 D'
12. 22.53 U F2 R D L U' R' U R B' D' L R' F2 R D R2 L B2 F R D2 F' R D
13. 20.72 D2 U L2 U2 L B' R2 F' L B2 L2 B' R' L' D' R2 L' D B2 D2 L F' B' R' B2
14. 20.21 U' F' L2 F2 U' D2 L D' U' B2 L' F' D L D' B L U2 B L2 B2 D B R B
15. 25.40 L' D2 B2 L F' L' F2 L B2 R' L D' F' U D' B F2 U' D R' L B2 D2 R B'
16. 26.21 B2 U2 F L' D' R2 B R2 B' D R B' L U2 B2 D L F R' D' U' L U D' F2
17. 19.74 R L2 U' B' R2 D2 U2 L' D' B2 R D L2 U L B' U' R2 D2 U' L U' R F R
18. 22.39 B R L2 U2 R2 U2 D' F' U2 F U R2 D' U' R' U' L R2 F2 U L' U' F2 R U'
19. 19.58 F' D U2 L' F' U2 F R L' U L2 F' L F2 R2 B U L F' L' R D U2 L2 D'
20. 25.55 D2 F' B R L' U' R2 B D' R2 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R' B' D L2 F
21. 26.32 B' F2 L' R' F B R F' B L' D U2 B2 U' D2 B2 R B2 D2 U' L2 B L B L
22. 18.08 B' F2 R D2 F' U2 D2 R F' L2 D2 B' D2 F' B2 U' F' L U R2 F2 L F R2 B'
23. 24.17 U2 R' B' U2 D2 R B2 F' U2 B L' R D2 L2 B2 U D2 F' B' D' L D' R F D
24. 23.63 R' L' B' L B' D2 R' U B F' R2 F D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 D' R' L' B' U' B2
25. 24.73 R2 D' F U L' D' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R U F R' B L' U2 D' F R D U' B'
26. 21.45 B' D' F2 D2 U' L U D L' D2 B2 U' B2 U D F' B2 L' D R L2 F2 U' L F'
27. 19.99 B' U2 B2 R B' L' D F' L2 D2 L' F2 U' R2 D2 B L2 F2 B2 R D' R B D' B2
28. 24.58 R2 B2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 F' R B D B L' U2 D L F U' D2 L B' F2 D' U2 F'
29. 22.78 D' B2 L' R' F2 R F' B' D U B D R2 U F L' B' D2 U2 F D F2 R2 U2 D
30. 25.36 D U R U2 D' B' R' U2 B F' D' R L2 B2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 B' R' D U2 L U
31. 22.96 R2 U' B2 L R D' R' U' D R2 L' D2 L D2 U' R F L' R U' B D B2 L R
32. 22.36 D' R F2 L' R D2 B' R2 L' U' B' L U' R D' U L' D' F' L2 D2 R U2 L' U2
33. 20.87 R B2 L D' L2 D' R L F B D R F2 L' U' D B F L' R' F2 L U' R B2
34. 24.44 U' D B U2 B D2 L2 R2 D' L U2 R2 D2 U' B2 L R U' L' B2 F2 U' D' B' D'
35. 20.72 U F L' D2 B D L B2 U' L U' D2 L2 B' F2 L' D' R2 F2 D' R2 B' D' L' U2
36. 22.87 D F R B2 R D' L' D L' B' U' L F' D B2 R' F' B' L F' L2 D' B2 L' U
37. 24.81 R2 U' R U D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L' B D' R2 B R2 U B L' B' U' R F U2 R' U'
38. 24.08 U L2 U' F' D' U2 B' F2 L R F' L' R' U B L F U2 B' D F' B2 L' F2 B
39. 25.20 F2 U' D F2 B2 R' B L' R' F' R B2 D' U' F' L R2 U' R' D B D2 U2 R U
40. 26.60 B' L2 R2 F2 D L F2 B L F' B' D R2 U' F' D L D U2 F B U' D' R' B
41. 24.01 D L' U L' D2 U' B2 R' F' L F' D F2 B D' F' U R2 D B' F' D L F' R
42. 24.31 R F' D' U' B2 U2 R F2 B2 R2 B U R' D2 L F2 D U' F L2 D' R' F B R2
43. 24.15 U' L' R B R B2 R2 D2 B R' F2 L' D U2 F U B2 L' R' U B U' D' B U
44. 21.68 L D' R' U2 F R B2 U F2 D2 U' R2 B F' L R D' R2 L2 U D L' D L' U'
45. 22.30 B2 L F2 L' R' F2 D F2 B2 D R L2 B' F' L B' U2 B' F' D U' R2 F' L' U
46. 19.34 D' L2 F L F2 B2 D' U' F2 U' B R' U2 B2 L2 R B' F D' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B'
47. 20.73 F B R' F2 D B' U2 B F' U2 B L' F' B D R2 U2 R D F U F D B2 R
48. 24.24 D' R U R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L F' U2 B F R' B U R2 D' L U R2 D' U' R2
49. 16.94[NL, Sune J perm] D' R2 B2 F' U B2 D' B' R' D' U' B2 F' R' D L B' D2 B F' U2 L' F2 L' F
50. 24.08 F2 B U F2 U' B F' R' B' D' B2 F L' U' L' U F L F' B2 U L2 D' L B
51. 24.45 U D2 L D U' B' D F' L2 R2 B R' B2 D' L' F D' R2 D' U' F B' D' R' L
52. 25.21 U R D' F L B2 L' U' D F B' D U' B L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U' L U2 D' F D2
53. 26.50[TERRIBLE] D B' F2 D' U' F2 D2 F2 R' D U' L' D2 B2 L' F' L2 B' D' B' F' D' B2 F2 D2
54. 22.17 D' F' U2 F' L R' D2 F B2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 D2 U' B' R' F R U2
55. 22.90 U2 D F' D2 L F' B U2 F' L' R' B F2 D F' R2 U L2 U' B U2 R2 L D2 R'
56. 21.68 U' L F' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U R' L' D R' D R L D2 L' U R2 B2 L2 R
57. (31.20) B2 R U R' L' U B F' L' F' B2 D' B' L2 D U B2 R L B2 D2 R2 D2 L' R
58. 19.75 L2 D2 B D' L' B2 D2 B' R' B2 D U' R F' L' F' L' B' R F' U2 F2 L F2 B
59. 24.47 U F' L' B' D2 L2 D R2 B L' B2 F' R U B2 L2 F' D' U B L' U B' R2 U
60. 18.00[PLL skip] F U' D2 L' D' R2 F' B U' R' L' F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 D U B U2 R' B' R' U2
61. 23.67 B D2 L' R' D2 B' L' F' R' D' R U2 R2 B' D R' F2 R D2 R2 F R U' D F2
62. 25.12 F' D' B' U2 F2 B' D L2 R D' L' F D' L2 R2 B' L' F L B2 D2 L D F2 L2
63. 20.73 F B2 D2 R2 L' B' F L D B' D' L2 F2 U' L' U2 F2 U' L' F' B' U2 F B' R2
64. 19.90 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B F' D2 U2 F B U' L B R B U2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 R U'
65. 27.89 R B U B' D R B F2 L' B R2 L' U' R F2 U L D' F L' B' D' R2 U' L'
66. 23.50 F U' R' D L F' D' U2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 F L' U' D L F R2
67. 21.98 D' F2 R' L2 F' R' D' L B2 F U L R' B2 F' R' L2 F2 U' D2 L2 U' D L2 B
68. 24.44 F B' L' R U2 R2 U F L2 F D2 L2 F U L2 F2 R B2 L U L' F2 B' L U2
69. 23.55 U L R F' B' U2 F2 B' R2 B L' F' R2 F' D' R' L' F' R B' L B2 U' F' D
70. 24.63 B' U B' U' R' B U' F' U2 L2 B F' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F' L B F D' L F R2
71. 26.34 F2 U' L B F' U L2 B2 R U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U R B L' D F' R' D' F2
72. 25.81 D F' B2 U D' L' R U2 B2 U2 B' U L' U' D F' D' U R2 D2 U F B' L D'
73. 22.87 L2 B D' L F2 L U2 L' B' D U R' L2 U D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U L2 D R' L'
74. 20.35 U2 F2 R U' R' B U' F2 U D' R2 U2 B2 L' F L B D2 B2 R' D U2 F R2 F
75. 20.87 R' D' F R' U2 L2 F2 L2 R F2 D U2 F2 U' F R2 L2 F D2 U F2 B' L2 R2 F
76. 23.51 R2 D F U L' B F R B2 F R' D L' F' L2 R U F2 D L' D U L' R' D
77. 19.59 L2 F2 L D U2 L2 R2 B R2 U' F2 D2 U' R' D2 L U2 L D' R' F' R' U B2 R
78. 23.28 L2 D2 U B R2 F B' L2 F2 L U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' L B R' F' R2 B2 U R'
79. 21.68 U B' U2 R2 B' F' L2 U' B' R2 U' F L F2 D U' R' U B' D U' F' L' F2 R'
80. 23.71 R' L' U' D L U' B2 U' F R2 U2 D R2 L' U' R2 D' F' D2 L2 F' D2 B F2 D
81. 25.08 F' R D' F' D' R2 F2 L2 R' F2 U B' D2 F' D B U2 D' R2 D B' D2 B2 L D
82. 25.58 L U L2 D' L' R' F2 B2 U' D F2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 L' F U' B L2 R B2 D U'
83. 25.35 F2 R' D' R F B' U2 R2 D' B2 R' B2 D U F' U2 L F' D R B F' D' R2 D
84. 20.74 R2 F2 U2 R D B F U B' U D B F2 U R2 B F' U2 F2 U' D' L' U R D
85. 21.85 U L U' L' B D2 L' D B D2 U F D R' D' B F' R U B' U2 L2 R2 D U
86. 24.74 F' R' B D2 B2 R' F L B' R2 L2 F2 B2 D' R' L' B2 R' B D2 R' D F B U'
87. 24.35 L F2 L' R2 D L U L' F2 U D2 B' L' F2 B L2 F2 R' L F' B R' L' B' F'
88. 21.78 B L2 D F2 D R B2 R B' F' U L2 D2 U B R' U' D2 B L2 R2 D B' U D'
89. 23.47 U2 F' B' D' R' D2 R' D U' B2 F D B' U' B2 D' R D R' B L D2 B2 L' D
90. 21.97 D B' L2 R D R D U' L U2 F U' R' B L' F' D R F R2 L2 D' U2 R' B'
91. (16.74[PLL skip]) D R' B2 U' L U R2 F2 R2 F L2 B2 F' L' F2 B' D' F' L' F2 D L' U' R' U2
92. 21.84 R2 D' B' D U2 R2 B2 U' R' B U' L2 D B R' L F2 L2 B' D B2 R2 F' D2 F'
93. 22.38 F D U' F U2 R2 L2 U2 D' B L F2 U2 D R B U F R D F' D F U2 D2
94. 18.12 D2 L2 U' F' D R F' R' B D' B L' F' U2 D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 D B L2 F B
95. 21.79 B' U2 D' L2 R2 F2 B2 U' R' L' U2 R' U B L2 F' U L' B2 R L' F2 U2 L' R2
96. 24.22 L U' F U B2 D B' D L B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R U B' D B R' U' D' R
97. 22.61 R L D' B D F2 B U2 D' F2 D L F' U2 B F' R D2 L' U D L' F2 U' B
98. 21.06 L' D2 B2 F' R L D' U' L2 B' L D' U2 R F' U' F' L2 B R U' B U2 F2 R'
99. 24.60 B L F' U' B D2 U2 R2 U' B U' L2 R2 B' R' D2 R D' L D2 F' U' L' D F'
100. 23.30 B2 U L2 F R' B' U2 F' B' D' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D F' D F' U2 F D'


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 27, 2011)

6x6 new PB - 7:17.63
3F2 U 2R2 R2 2D2 3R R 2F' 2D D 2B2 2R2 R' 2D2 3U2 U2 3R D' 2R2 R2 2B 2L 2D' 2F 2D2 R2 2F' L' 2B2 F2 D' U' 2B2 2D' 2F2 3F B2 U' 2F' 2L' 2U2 2D' 2F2 L 2B' 3U' 2U' L' R 2D 2B' 2L' 2R' 2D2 2B2 F' B 2F L2 2U L2 2F2 3F 2L2 2D 2B' 2F' 3R 3U2 L' U' 2B2 L 3F 2F 2L' 2B' 3R2 D F


----------



## plechoss (Jan 27, 2011)

(6.08) L2 D2 R2 D' L' U B F2 R F2 L R' B' L2 B2 R B2 D2 U' L' R B' F2 L2 B' 


Spoiler



U' R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U2
y' R U R'
y' R U R' U' R U2 R'
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
Now I know that this was an easy zbll case 
And if I had done y' R U R' U2 R U' R' for the last pair, the last layer would have been R U' R' U2 R L U' R' U L' :fp


Also, 10.19 avg of 100 and 9.50 avg of 12 on video


----------



## joey (Jan 27, 2011)

39.90 with OLL parity.
Heh done 122 solves so far today.


----------



## Toad (Jan 27, 2011)

Woah epic!

My X cube really sucks... How do you go about making it good?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 27, 2011)

Just sit there and turn the middle layers really hard for a while. A loooong while.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Decided to do some 3x3x3 today, first time in a while, after like 30 solves I got this
Average of 12: 13.93
1. 13.44 B' D' L U D R B2 U D2 R F' L U2 L' D' B2 L' R' U F' L' F D B D 
2. 15.32 F2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 B D B2 D B F2 U2 D2 B U' R2 F2 U' B R2 F' D' B2 U 
3. 13.28 R L F R' F' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L' R' F2 B' R2 F2 L2 B R' B L' R' D' B 
4. (15.79) R2 B2 D R B2 D R2 D' R2 U2 L U R2 U' L' U F U2 R2 L' U' R2 D2 R D' 
5. 14.72 D' B2 U' R2 U' D' R F R' D2 F' R2 L' F2 D2 F B D L2 D' U2 B R' L B2 
6. 14.54 L2 D U L2 D' U F2 U B2 U D R D' B U' B L2 F' D R2 B2 R U B' U' 
7. 13.33 D' F2 D' R2 L B' L' D2 R2 B L' F L F B2 R D2 F D2 U F' B L' R D' 
8. 13.53 R2 B L' U2 R F B2 U' B' F2 R' F2 D U' R2 L U' F R2 D2 R' U R' F B 
9. 13.86 B2 L' D' L2 R B' L2 B' F' R' L' D2 U' R2 F B R2 B' D2 F' B2 L B D2 U2 
10. (11.86) F2 R U' F' L R2 D' R' F' D' R' B2 D U2 B' L B R U F D2 L D' L2 D2 
11. 14.79 B' F R2 D' U' B L U B' F2 R2 B' L' U' L2 B' F D F' L F B D' L F2 
12. 12.49 R B' L' D L U' R B2 R' D F2 D U' L2 R B' L D' B2 L R2 F2 U2 R2 D 

So many EPLL 
Average came to 14.98. Meh, still consistantly bad.

Edit-IIRC 2 OLL skips, one was forced (if you want to call it that, by doing a WV case)


----------



## EricReese (Jan 28, 2011)

Woahhhh. 2x2 PB ao12 and single! 

Average of 12: 7.07
1. 5.73 U' F2 U F2 R' U R' F2 U R' U'
2. 8.27 U' F' U2 F U' R U R U' F' U'
3. 5.15 R F' U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2 R' U'
4. 7.83 F' R F U2 R2 U' F R' F' R' U'
5. 8.44 F' U2 F' R2 F' R U R' U' R2 U'
6. 7.51 U2 F2 U R' U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
7. 6.59 R2 U2 F' R U' R2 U F U R' U'
8. (9.26) F2 U' F' R' F' R2 F2 R' F R2 U'
9. 7.30 R' U' F U R' U F2 R2 U' R' U'
10. 8.01 U F' R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
11. (3.79) R U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
12. 5.88 F U2 F R2 F' U2 F R U R' U' 

[email protected] 3.79. Was hoping for a sub 7 ao12. I had to get a sub 5 to get it. Oh well..


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 28, 2011)

What a wasted opportunity...
Second LL skip ever, first on 2H
Time was just 10.93  

F' L' R' F D2 U2 R U' R' B2 L' R' B2 U2 D L U R' D2 L' B2 F2 U R B2
cross on U


Spoiler



Cross: y2 R F' R2 B R L' y' U L'
F2L#1: x2 y' U2 R U' R' d R' U' R
F2L#2: d2 R' U' R
F2L#3: y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L#4: y' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U2


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 28, 2011)

2x2 Ortega
beat the avg100 PB that I set yesterday

number of times: 109/109
best time: 2.44
worst time: 8.29

current avg5: 4.98 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 4.33 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 5.01 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 4.76 (σ = 0.52)

current avg100: 5.15 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 5.15 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 5.19 (σ = 0.86)


----------



## kpcube (Jan 28, 2011)

New PB of 20.99 and a new AO5! 23.99, (20.99),28.85, 26.55, (32.18). Practice is paying off =]


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 28, 2011)

Finally, I got a sub-16 3x3 average of 100!  Also the day before a comp.


Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.99
1. 13.13 L R U2 B U2 B L' F U L R2 B2 U' D F B U2 L' R2 U2 R2 U' L U2 F' 
2. 15.18 U F2 R2 D R D' L2 U2 L' R2 U' F D U2 L' U' L2 B' D2 F D' U L' D' L2 
3. 14.86 L D U' L2 F D2 L' F2 L2 D F B2 U' F2 R U L2 B2 F2 U B D' L2 U D 
4. 16.55 L2 R U R D2 L' D' L2 B2 F2 U L' B' R' B' U L' R' F2 L2 F B2 U' F2 B 
5. 12.63 U R' B2 U D' B R B F R2 U' B R' B2 F D' U' F L2 F' B2 R2 U F' R' 
6. 12.52 F' L2 F2 U F2 R' L' D R F' D' R' L D F D2 R' U2 B' R2 B' U2 R' B2 F 
7. 14.61  U2 F' B D2 B' U B' U2 R2 B L' R' D' U B2 D2 L F' D L' F' R' U2 R2 F' 
8. 15.66 L2 D L2 B U2 F2 B R' L' U' R2 D F U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 B' D L' R' 
9. 14.93 B2 L R2 F2 B' D' R U2 F L2 B2 L2 F2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' R' F' L2 B' F2 U' L 
10. 19.19 U' F U F2 L' D R F2 U2 F B' R2 D' F2 B2 R B D B2 F' U' R F R2 B' 
11. 13.83 D B2 D' L U F B L2 B' R' B U2 D R D U' F U2 B' D' F2 U' L' B2 R' 
12. 15.65 L' B D' B2 D2 R F' R2 D' R U' B' R2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 L D U F' L U L2 
13. 15.88 F B2 D' F2 B R2 U' R D U' B2 L2 D2 B' F' U' L' D' B' R' B' L2 R2 F' U2 
14. 15.08 D L' U R U L' U2 F' D' U F R' D B2 F U B2 L R B' R' L U B2 R 
15. 16.68 R D B' L' B2 L R B F' D2 U R B' L2 U R L F D F2 U2 B' D' R2 F2 
16. 14.11 U' L2 D' B' D2 L' F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D F L2 U2 R' D2 L D L' D' R 
17. 15.68 U2 D' F2 U2 D' B D R2 U2 F' R' F R' D2 B U B U B' D R' L' U B D2 
18. 16.36 L' F2 L2 R F2 B D F2 R2 B' R' B L' D' B2 F' R2 B2 L R' D2 L F2 L F' 
19. 16.78 U' L' R' B2 R' L2 D2 L' R B' L B R2 L F U2 F2 U' D2 R F L R' B' D2 
20. 14.96 B2 R' B2 L U' B2 D2 F R2 L F' D2 R F2 U' L' F' R' U' L2 U' R B2 L2 U' 
21. 20.75 U' R L' U' R' D B R2 U D' R2 U2 B F U' D F2 B2 L2 F' U F L' U2 L' 
22. 17.55 U R' U' B2 U D' L2 D' B2 F' L F' U' B2 L D F L D' R' D R F D' F 
23. 14.66 D U2 L F2 D U' B F' L2 B' U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 B R2 D' L R F' L2 F' 
24. 19.31 D' F' R' B D L F2 U' R B D' B2 L' D' U2 B U R2 U' R U2 F' B2 R2 L2 
25. 17.18 R' F' B2 D U' B2 R' B' U' B2 F2 R' U D2 R2 L' U2 D2 B' R2 B' F D L F 
26. 19.44+ B2 D2 R' F2 R' F' D B F' D2 L' B2 U D F D2 R' F B2 D L' D' B L2 R' 
27. 15.25 R F' L' F2 U D R L D2 U F D R U' B D R L2 F R' L U2 L2 D F' 
28. 14.91 L D' L D2 F D' U' F R U' L F B2 L2 B D2 L2 R' D' B L2 R D' F B2 
29. 18.97 R L' D2 R2 D2 F2 D' R' D2 B' L R' U D2 F' D R' B' U2 D' F2 R' L F U 
30. 22.38 L2 R2 B2 L' B' F2 R2 F L' R' D2 F' U' D R' F2 D2 U' R D L U' L' U2 F 
31. 16.06 B' D R F2 B U2 L' B F2 L2 R U F2 D U' B L2 U D2 F2 B' U2 D' F' L2 
32. 13.96 R2 D' L U2 R' L F' L' R' F D2 F' L2 U2 L F L2 R2 B2 R L D' F D' R2 
33. 18.38 U R D' L' R2 U B2 R2 B' U' B' F U' L2 F2 L2 R' D R2 D L' F R U2 L2 
34. (24.94) F R D2 U' B L B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B' D' U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R U' L2 D' B U 
35. 18.83 L2 B2 F' L D F' R U' B F' D2 F' U' F D U' R D2 L U' R F' U D L' 
36. 18.86 R2 L2 B' L' B U2 B U' D2 F' L B2 F' L F2 L D2 L D' B L R2 U F L2 
37. 15.58 R B2 R2 B U' F' L U D' L B' F U2 F U D L' D L2 U' B' L' D' F2 L2 
38. 14.56 L2 B D' U2 F2 U' B D' U2 L R U F' R2 L' F' U D' F R D U2 F' R' B2 
39. 15.08 L2 D' R L2 B' R U2 D' R D F' L2 U B' R' B U L2 R2 F R' F B U' L2 
40. 15.41 R' D' U' L2 F' B' U D L2 F2 R D U' F R' L2 B2 U F D L R' D F D2 
41. 14.69 U' D B' R' D' R2 B2 D' F' R F2 L2 U L2 D2 R' F2 R F' U2 L F L D U' 
42. 17.09 U2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 B R' D2 U2 L' U' R D B' D F2 D2 R' L U2 B U' R' L 
43. 15.86 L2 U2 R D' U R' B' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R' L' D L2 D2 U2 B U R2 B' F D2 R' 
44. 16.28 D F' B L D2 L B' L2 F D L' D L B2 D' F B' U2 R F' B' L2 F' U2 D' 
45. 16.88 B' R2 L2 B' U' L B2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B F2 L' D2 F' L U' R B U' R B2 F 
46. 14.09 B' L2 B' D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L D' L2 U2 F R2 D R D' R D B' F U' B D 
47. 18.90 F2 L' D2 L' R' D U' F L' R2 F2 R U2 F U R' F2 R' B' D' R D2 U' F2 D2 
48. 17.40 R B L D' F R D2 L2 U' F U2 D2 F L2 B' D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L' B2 U L' D2 
49. 16.25 D F2 R' F2 D' L2 R U D L F' B2 U R2 F' U2 R' F R' U' R U2 R' L2 B' 
50. 17.02 R' B' L2 U2 R' U' F L2 B U' D2 B' F D2 U' B2 R' F2 U' B2 R F' U2 R L2 
51. 17.88 B F L' B' L' B2 U' L' B2 R' F2 R2 B F' R' D2 F R F2 R F2 B R2 D2 R2 
52. 16.83 U' F2 U2 F2 R U L2 U R D L2 B2 U D2 R' L' F' R2 B2 U2 B' F2 R U' D2 
53. 18.50 U F' R2 U B L' U2 R2 B2 U2 D' R' D' L U2 R B' D' R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 F' R' 
54. 16.11 U R2 B D' B F' R B2 L R2 D2 B' D' F U F' B' D F R' F' D U2 L2 U 
55. 16.75 U2 L' R F' D F' D U' L R' D' L' D' B2 U2 D2 F' L2 B' D' L' U' F D B' 
56. 17.28 R U2 L R U2 F U2 L2 R2 D B U2 B U2 R2 L' F2 U R2 B' D' U F2 B2 U' 
57. 13.83 L2 B D' U2 L D B2 F' R F' R' B2 L R' U F R U2 L B U2 R2 U' L2 F 
58. 19.56 B2 D2 L2 R' B2 F' L2 D B' R B' U2 D2 L' R' B D' L2 U2 R U B' R2 U' R 
59. 15.90 D' B2 U R2 D F2 L' D2 F' D' L2 D' L R B2 F' R' U' D2 L2 D L2 F' L2 R 
60. 15.21 L B L' R' D' U B F2 D2 R2 F2 B R' L D2 U' B' F2 U2 R' F L' U2 R L 
61. 13.66 B' R2 D B2 F U L D' B' L2 F2 B U' L R D R2 L U' L2 U D2 L' D B 
62. 16.09 F R D2 B F' U2 B' U L2 F' B' L' D2 U F R2 D U' B2 U F' R' D L' F 
63. 13.44[OLL skip] F' L' F' B U2 F D' F' U' L R B2 U R2 D L2 D' F2 U' D L D2 B' U L2 
64. (12.47) R' B2 F' U' R' F U F R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U B F2 U2 R2 L D L' U' F' D2 
65. 17.41 D' R' B F' L' F U' F2 L' B R2 D F2 R' D U L R2 F' D F B L2 R F2 
66. 14.44 U' L2 F' B2 R' D' L F' R2 F2 U' D' R U' F' R2 B D2 F2 B2 D F2 B D' L 
67. 14.34 F' L B' L' B F D U2 F R2 F2 U' D2 R' L F B L' B U' F U' L2 B R 
68. 12.84 B2 F L F D2 L' R' B' L B2 F L2 D U' R2 L' B' L' D R' L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 
69. 16.47 D L2 R B2 U L' B2 L R' B' F D B2 F2 R' D U2 L B' D' R B2 D' B L 
70. 15.13 F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L F R F2 D L' R2 F' U R2 U R' F' D2 F2 B L' R2 B 
71. 15.00 B L B2 R2 U' B F2 R' L' U2 R' B2 R U B U2 D L D2 B D F D2 L2 U' 
72. 15.86 U D' R' B2 U' L F' D U F' R' B2 R' F L2 R' B R2 B F L' U D2 F2 B' 
73. 15.86 B2 L F D' B' F' U2 R2 B' L U2 F2 L2 R2 B U' R U R F D' L' U2 R U2 
74. 14.77 D2 R' D F' B' U F2 B2 R B' F2 L' B D' F' R' D2 F L' R' F2 R F L' B2 
75. 15.75 F' L' F L2 F B' R L2 F' U2 R2 L2 D' F L B' F U D2 R' B L' U2 R2 F 
76. 16.16 B2 D' R2 U' F D2 B' D L' D' F' B2 L' F U2 B' L B2 F2 U2 L D' L2 D B2 
77. 15.03 U F2 U' D2 L2 B U L R2 F2 D' B' U2 R' F' U R2 D2 R F2 R2 F2 U B2 F 
78. 20.30 L2 U D F' D R' U' B' U2 B U D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B' U' F' R' F' U2 D' L' 
79. 14.52 L F2 R' L D' B L U' F2 D' U2 F' U' L2 R B' F2 R' B D' R U L2 U2 R' 
80. 16.78 L D' R2 U' F B D' L2 U B U2 F2 L' F' D' L' B' R' F' L2 R2 U B R' U' 
81. 16.52 B2 L' F' B L2 B' F' L2 D2 B2 U' L' F' U' F2 R' F L2 B F2 U' D' F B' D2 
82. 16.90 L B2 L2 F' B' U2 B2 D2 U2 L' F L' D U' L' F2 U2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 U B' 
83. 15.41 R U' R F' R D B' F' U' L U' L' B L R B2 U' L2 B' U D' L2 B' U' D' 
84. 16.61 B R L U D L2 D2 U' F D B' D' F' U' D' F R2 U' D L' U' L' U F' L 
85. 15.75 D' L' R2 F' L2 D2 U' R2 B' F D2 F' B2 D2 U' B' R U B F' U' D' F2 B' D' 
86. 15.47+ D B F2 L B2 U2 F2 U F2 L' F2 B2 U' L2 B L' B F2 D2 L2 F R L' F2 L 
87. 17.43 D' R2 B L R2 B F2 R2 B' L' B' U' R' U2 L2 B' U2 D R' F D2 F R2 U' F' 
88. 13.38 F2 R' L U2 D F2 R2 L2 B' L F2 R2 L' D2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 B R' D L2 D2 U2 
89. 14.71 F' L B F R2 L2 B L' D' L2 B' D2 U2 L U D2 B' R B' L2 B2 F2 U2 R F' 
90. 16.66 L R' D R' L' F' R2 L' F' U2 B U' R U2 B2 F' D' F U B2 U B' L2 D F 
91. 15.80 L2 U' B' L' R2 U' F L F2 R' F D2 R2 U2 B2 L R' B2 R2 B R' U' B' U R 
92. 14.69 L2 B' F2 R B' U' B2 L' R2 D' L' R2 B U' B' L2 F2 L R2 F2 U D L' B' D2 
93. 15.71 U2 F' D' R' U' D2 F' D U2 B' U' L2 F2 R D2 U' F' U R U' D L2 F' R' D' 
94. 14.38 L2 B R D2 L R2 F' L' R' U' D' R L' F2 R B' L2 B' U2 D R F' R2 F' B2 
95. 16.84 F2 B R' F2 B' L D' B U D R' U F' L F2 R B' R L U B F' L2 U2 L' 
96. 14.68 D L' U' R F2 D2 L2 F R' L B' R2 F2 B2 R B2 U' D F B L F2 R L2 D' 
97. 14.71 U2 L D L' R U2 F2 D' L2 F B' R D' B2 U' B2 D2 L D2 U F2 B' D2 L F' 
98. 13.47[PLL skip] B' L2 B2 R F2 L F' L2 B' L2 R2 B' F' L D' F' L' U' B2 F2 D U L R D' 
99. 17.78 U2 D' L' R B2 F2 U B2 L F B L2 B R2 B' U D2 R B2 U L' B2 R U2 R' 
100. 12.81 D2 B2 R U2 L' F R' B U D' L2 D F' U' B2 F2 D' R F L B' D' L' F' L


Also, starting just before this average of 100 was a new PB average of 12:
13.19, 15.18, 15.52, 16.15, 13.13, 15.18, 14.86, (16.55), 12.63, (12.52), 14.61, 15.66 = 14.61

Edit: Master Magic:
3.38, 3.41, (7.44+), 3.61, (3.33) = 3.47 PB


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 28, 2011)

(7.92+) L2 F U2 B F2 U' D2 F2 B' U' R F2 L F2 R B' D' R2 B U D2 B' R2 D2 R 

FML... NL sub-6 and then +2. The cube locked on the last move.
x-cross on D. 37 move solve.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes said:


> (7.92+) L2 F U2 B F2 U' D2 F2 B' U' R F2 L F2 R B' D' R2 B U D2 B' R2 D2 R
> 
> *FML*... NL sub-6 and then +2. The cube locked on the last move.
> x-cross on D. 37 move solve.


 
Never thought that a sub8 non lucky solve could be a FML moment... Anyway, it's still a sick solve! Would it have been NL PB, CD?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 28, 2011)

It would have been overall PB, OP!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 28, 2011)

Crazy
Average of 12: 1.88
1. 1.72 U R2 F' U' R' U R' F' R2
2. 1.83 U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R U'
3. 1.92 F2 R U' R' U R U' R2 F'
4. (2.80) R F R U F2 R' F2
5. (1.24) U R' F' R U2 F' U' F2 U'
6. 1.92 R2 F' R U F' U2 F U2
7. 1.60 U' F U' F2 U' R2 F U R
8. 1.27 R2 U' R U2 R F
9. 1.77 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U2 F' U
10. 1.99 R' U' F2 U' R2 F' R F2 R2 U'
11. 1.99 R' F R' U F2 R2 U R F' U2
12. 2.75 U R U2 R F' R2 U R U


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

wat...keyboard?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes  also moves to solve each, in order: 10, 12, 12, 12, 9, 11, 11, 6, 15, 13, 12, 14


----------



## Toad (Jan 28, 2011)

O_O


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 28, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Crazy
> Average of 12: 1.88
> 1. 1.72 U R2 F' U' R' U R' F' R2
> 2. 1.83 U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R U'
> ...


 
I call hoax! This average is better than Ben's therefore it must be fake!


----------



## plechoss (Jan 28, 2011)

OH
15.36 average of 100 (PB) 


Spoiler



Average: 15.36
Standard Deviation: 1.65
Best Time: 11.45
Worst Time: 20.24
Individual Times:
1.	18.34	B' D2 U' B2 L R' D2 U2 L' B' F' L' F2 U L D' B' R' D' B2 L2 R F' R F
2.	17.66	R B2 R' B2 F' D2 R U2 L R' B L2 D2 B' F' D' U B F' D2 F' D' B' F' D
3.	15.70	D2 L2 R' F2 D' F R2 D L R D U2 L F' R' D2 B F D2 R2 U2 L R D B2
4.	15.59	D' U R2 F U L2 R' B F2 U2 B2 D' R D2 B L' R D' L2 U' L' U' R2 D' R
5.	15.40	F D' B2 D' B' D' B2 L' R U L R2 B2 U L' F2 R2 F2 U B U2 B2 F D U'
6.	15.50	R' B' D F2 D' U' L' R2 D F2 D' L2 R' D' B2 U' R' B' F2 D2 B' D' B2 F U'
7.	14.00	F' D2 B2 U F2 L B2 L D' U2 L2 D2 U L2 R' B' F2 D' L D' L R2 B' F2 L
8.	14.92	R D' U2 L2 R D2 B2 D2 U B F2 U L' B' F2 R2 F D B D U2 F' D B2 F
9.	14.29	U2 B F' D' F2 D U F' L2 R2 D2 R B2 U' R2 D' U2 B F' L U' L' D' L2 R'
10.	14.35	R2 D2 U R B' L' B' F' R2 B2 U2 R F D U' L2 B' R' F2 L' R F R F L2
11.	16.40	D' L2 R' D2 B' F2 U F D2 B' F2 L F D2 U2 F2 L F L' U2 L' R D2 U' R2
12.	14.51	B L R2 F' R' B U' B' D' U' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 U L F' D F' U R' D U L'
13.	15.70	R' D2 R2 F' R' D L2 R' D' B U B2 D' U' F' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2
14.	17.66	D2 U2 L' R B R D2 U' F D2 U2 L2 R U2 L R2 U2 F' L2 D U L2 D2 L F
15.	14.46	R F2 R2 D L' B F' L2 R' F' L R2 D2 U' R2 B' L' R' D2 U' B' F2 L D U
16.	12.62	B L' R2 D R B F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 R' B D' B2 R' D U2 R D U R2 D U2
17.	15.46	D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 B D U' L2 R2 U B' F2 D' U2 B2 L' B' F R'
18.	(20.24)	F2 D2 R U' F L' B2 F' L B2 R2 D2 R F R' B2 F R2 U L' R D U' B F
19.	12.95	B U B L' F D' U' B L D U' L F2 D' U' B F2 L R' U' B F' L R2 B'
20.	16.90	L2 R2 B F2 D2 U R B2 U B' L2 B U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L' R2 D' U L R F
21.	14.76	B' F' D' R' U B' F2 L2 R F2 D' U L D2 R B2 F' D' U2 B' F D' U' B' R
22.	15.42	R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B F' L U2 L R' U2 L' R F' R B2 L2 R D' U2 B' F2 D'
23.	16.59	L B2 F2 D2 F2 U R' D' R2 B2 F L R D2 U R' U' L' R' B2 F' D U' B' F2
24.	18.54	L R' U2 L' R F U' L D' F U2 B' F' U' F L R2 D B L2 F2 U B' L' D
25.	14.11	L2 F2 L R' D2 U' R2 B2 F L2 D U F R' B' L2 B2 F2 L B' F R B2 R' F'
26.	20.11	B' F' D' U B' F D L R F2 L2 D U' B' R D B2 L' R2 D U L D B D'
27.	13.71	L2 R' B' F D2 L B2 U' B' F2 D U' R D' U2 B2 L R2 D' U L R F D' U'
28.	18.28	F U' F' L2 R2 B' D U R' D' U F D' R2 B2 R' F L R U2 B R F2 L' D'
29.	15.69	D F' U' F U L' F' R2 D' U' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B D' U2 R2 B' F' R D2 B2 R
30.	17.05	D' U2 L2 U' B' F2 R2 D' L' B F U L R D2 U' B' F' R' U2 L' U' B F U2
31.	16.13	U L R' U R2 F2 D' U L U' R2 B' L' D L2 R2 B2 D U R2 D2 B2 F D' U
32.	17.30	D L R' B2 F D B2 F D2 U2 B L2 R U L2 D' U R' B F' D2 R B' L R'
33.	16.83	D U2 F' L2 F L2 R' B' D U' B D2 B2 L2 R' F2 L' U' B2 F D' F' L R U'
34.	14.90	L R B F2 L B F2 D' U' B2 F' D U L2 R2 D' B2 D F U F D' F2 L' U
35.	12.14	L' R' D U' L' R' B L2 R2 D' R' U2 B' F' R2 B2 D2 U' B' D' U2 F' D' F2 L
36.	15.33	D' R D F' R D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 L R' B2 D' L' R2 F D2 L2 R D' B2 R'
37.	16.07	D B F2 R U L' R2 D2 U L R' F R U B2 L R2 D R' F2 L2 U' R D2 U
38.	15.43	L' R2 D2 U2 B' L' R B' D2 L2 R2 F2 L R D2 U' B L2 D2 U' B F2 D' U R
39.	14.99	D2 U' R' B F' D' B2 F' D U2 B' F D2 B' F' D2 L2 R U' F2 R' U R2 F D
40.	14.80	R D U2 L R2 F2 L B' D' L2 R D' F' D U F2 L R D2 U2 B D2 L' R2 D2
41.	12.14	L' F D R' U' F2 D2 U F2 U2 L B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R D2 U F' D U' B2 F' R2
42.	15.92	L2 B' F' D2 L2 D' B2 D' U' L' R' D U L' R2 B' F2 D2 U2 B F' L2 R D' U
43.	12.62	B' F' D U2 L' R' F D2 B' F U2 B F2 D U2 B D U2 L' B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2
44.	14.48	D L' B2 F2 R' U B' U B2 F2 L R U' B2 F L2 R D U F U' L D' F2 R
45.	17.85	R2 F' D2 U L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D' F' D2 L2 D U' F2 R B L' R D2 U L F' L
46.	16.35	R2 B2 R' D' U2 B' F2 R U B2 D' U2 B D2 L' R2 D' U' F2 L' F L2 D U F'
47.	14.09	R' B' F2 D F' L' R2 F2 D2 B L' R F L B F2 D2 U R2 U' B L2 R B D'
48.	17.86	U F' D B2 F D2 U B2 R' U' L R' D U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R' D' U2 F' L B' 
49.	14.71	F2 D F U' R' U2 B F2 L2 R U' F2 D' B' F D U2 L' R2 F D U2 R' D2 B2
50.	15.03	U' B2 F' R' D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R F L' D2 U L' R' B' D R2 F L2 R' F' U B
51.	15.06	R2 B2 D U' B' L2 R U B2 L B2 F' U' B2 U' R' F' L2 B F' L U2 L R U2
52.	14.28	D2 U' B2 F' L' R' B' R B2 F' D' L' R2 U R' B2 F2 L2 U B F' U' L2 R2 B'
53.	14.11	F2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 U F2 D' U B D2 L2 R' B F2 L R2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L' R
54.	11.50	R D' U' F' L R' F R' D' L R U' L' R F' L B' L' U2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 R
55.	11.85	L2 R2 B' F' R D B' F' D' U' B2 F' D2 F' U' L2 D L B2 L R B' U' B' L2
56.	14.40	D' B' F R' D B F2 D' B' D L' B F2 R' U' L D' B' F D U' L R2 B F
57.	19.57	F L B2 R2 B' D' B D2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 F D' U2 L F' L2 R' D2 R B2 D R'
58.	12.66	L' R2 B D2 U2 B2 F' L' R B2 L' D' B2 D U B F R B2 D' F2 D R B L'
59.	15.09	L' R2 F2 D' B R' B F L' B2 F U R' F2 U R2 B' U' B' F D R D' L B
60.	15.46	D' U2 L' R2 B2 F D' R2 D B F' U2 B F' D U B' L' D L R2 B' D2 B L'
61.	18.00	L R2 B U F' L R' U B F' U2 B2 L' R2 U2 B L2 R' F' U2 R' D2 U' B L'
62.	16.68	B2 F' D' L' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 R' B' F R2 B' D' U' L2 B' F2 D' U' B2 L R2 U'
63.	(11.45)	B' F U2 B' L B2 U B2 F2 D U' F2 L R D' L B F' D F2 L2 R' D' U' L
64.	15.95	D2 U' F2 L D2 U2 L U' L R2 B' U B F2 D2 U2 F2 D L' R2 U' R' D2 U B
65.	15.19	D U2 B D L D2 B' D' B' F2 R2 F U R D' U' B2 L R2 B F2 D' U B D2
66.	15.45	D' R' U L D' L2 R' U L' D' F2 U B' L2 D' L' D2 U F' D F' D2 U R' F
67.	13.48	B' D U' L R' D R F' R' D2 L' R B L2 R2 B2 F' D' R B2 F2 R B R2 D
68.	14.40	F L' D' B F' L2 U F2 L2 F2 L' D U L B2 R2 D R' B' U2 L' B F' U' B
69.	13.95	B2 F' R' D2 R2 D B' D L' B2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 D' U' B2 U R U B L U' L'
70.	17.03	F' L B F L2 D B' F' D2 U' L D' L R D B2 F' D2 L2 U' F D' U2 B' L
71.	14.50	F L' R B2 R2 B L R F2 D L R' B2 L R2 U B2 D' F L' R' F2 R U R'
72.	18.16	B' L R F L2 R2 B2 L2 R' U L R' F U' L2 R' B' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L R D'
73.	12.80	B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 L R2 B' U2 L R2 D2 U' R D U' B D U' B2 F2
74.	16.32	B' F' L' R U B R D U' B' F' D' B U L' F' L D2 B F2 D L' D U' B
75.	16.58	D' U L D U' B' F2 D2 B F L' D' R U2 B F D U2 B' L R2 D2 L' R' D2
76.	15.46	R' U' L2 R B F' D B' L2 R D' U2 B F D R2 B2 F' L' R F' D2 U2 R2 F
77.	12.55	L2 R U2 F2 L D2 L R D2 U' L R B2 L2 D2 U' L' R' B' F L' R B2 L R2
78.	15.78	R D U2 L B2 F U L' R D2 L U2 L2 R' D' U B2 F L D' U2 L2 B2 F R2
79.	15.69	R' D2 U2 F2 D B' R' F2 U2 R2 B L F' D L2 B U' L' R B' D U L' U B'
80.	13.77	D2 R' B2 F' U' R' D2 B' F' D2 F2 R' B U2 F D2 B' F R B2 F' D' B2 F' U
81.	15.28	B2 F U L' B F2 U2 L B L' R' F R D' U2 R B F' R U2 F' D2 B' D2 U'
82.	13.19	F2 L2 D R' B' F' L2 R2 B' F' D' U2 L B2 F' U2 L' F' D U' R' D' U' B2 L2
83.	13.44	D' F' R D' U2 B2 F' U' L B L' D' L2 R F' D L2 R U L2 B F' U2 L2 B2
84.	15.27	B F2 D' B' F' U' B' F D' U B2 L2 R2 B2 R' F' D L2 R' B2 F D' R' D' F'
85.	18.23	B' D U L2 U L R2 D' L' B L R2 F2 U' B2 F D B' F D2 L' B F2 D U'
86.	15.54	B' F2 U' R2 B2 F R' D' U2 R' U R2 B L2 B2 F2 D U' L' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R
87.	14.15	B' R2 U' B F D B F2 D2 U' B L' D2 R B' F D U2 L' R2 D' U' L' R' U
88.	19.20	D2 B' U' F' R' B D U B2 F' U2 L' R2 D U B' F' D2 U B D2 F2 D' B2 L
89.	17.70	B F2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 B F R' D' U' L2 R2 D' F D' U2 B U2 B' L2 R D2 U
90.	15.03	B2 L B F2 L' D2 U R D2 U' F2 R2 D2 B F R B F2 L D' U B2 L2 F R
91.	15.12	L2 R B2 F' U' L2 B R2 B D2 L' R U L2 R F2 R B' L R2 B2 L R' D R
92.	15.36	F2 L2 R U2 L' F2 R U' L R D' U' B2 U2 R2 D R F R' B' D2 R' F R2 U
93.	13.42	R F2 D F2 L' R2 D' U F L R' B2 F' L' D' U2 L R' D2 L F' D' L2 B' L
94.	16.08	R B' F2 D U' L B D U' B2 R B L' D' B R' B R2 F2 D F2 L R2 F2 U
95.	13.93	B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F D2 L' R U2 B' F2 L2 D' U' B U' R D' U' B F D' U' F2
96.	15.46	R' F2 D2 U' L R B F2 U L' R B' F' U' L R B' F' L B' F2 R D U2 F
97.	13.36	B F U2 B F' L' B F2 L D2 U' B U2 B' F' D2 U2 B2 F2 L' B F U2 B L'
98.	16.24	B F' L2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 L D' L' R2 U2 B' F D F2 L2 B L2 R' U R2 U2 R'
99.	15.67	R B F2 U R' D B F D R U2 F' U F L' D' U' L' B F' U2 B2 D2 U2 B
100.	15.52	D U2 F2 D U2 L2 R' F' D2 R' F U F2 R' B' D U B' F R' D2 U' B' F2 D2


14.27 avgerage of 12


Spoiler



Average: 14.27
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 11.50
Worst Time: 19.57
Individual Times:
1.	14.71	F2 D F U' R' U2 B F2 L2 R U' F2 D' B' F D U2 L' R2 F D U2 R' D2 B2
2.	15.03	U' B2 F' R' D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R F L' D2 U L' R' B' D R2 F L2 R' F' U B
3.	15.06	R2 B2 D U' B' L2 R U B2 L B2 F' U' B2 U' R' F' L2 B F' L U2 L R U2
4.	14.28	D2 U' B2 F' L' R' B' R B2 F' D' L' R2 U R' B2 F2 L2 U B F' U' L2 R2 B'
5.	14.11	F2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 U F2 D' U B D2 L2 R' B F2 L R2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L' R
6.	(11.50)	R D' U' F' L R' F R' D' L R U' L' R F' L B' L' U2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 R
7.	11.85	L2 R2 B' F' R D B' F' D' U' B2 F' D2 F' U' L2 D L B2 L R B' U' B' L2
8.	14.40	D' B' F R' D B F2 D' B' D L' B F2 R' U' L D' B' F D U' L R2 B F
9.	(19.57)	F L B2 R2 B' D' B D2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 F D' U2 L F' L2 R' D2 R B2 D R'
10.	12.66	L' R2 B D2 U2 B2 F' L' R B2 L' D' B2 D U B F R B2 D' F2 D R B L'
11.	15.09	L' R2 F2 D' B R' B F L' B2 F U R' F2 U R2 B' U' B' F D R D' L B
12.	15.46	D' U2 L' R2 B2 F D' R2 D B F' U2 B F' D U B' L' D L R2 B' D2 B L'


12.97 average of 5


Spoiler



Average: 12.97
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 11.50
Worst Time: 19.57
Individual Times:
1.	(11.50)	R D' U' F' L R' F R' D' L R U' L' R F' L B' L' U2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 R
2.	11.85	L2 R2 B' F' R D B' F' D' U' B2 F' D2 F' U' L2 D L B2 L R B' U' B' L2
3.	14.40	D' B' F R' D B F2 D' B' D L' B F2 R' U' L D' B' F D U' L R2 B F
4.	(19.57)	F L B2 R2 B' D' B D2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 F D' U2 L F' L2 R' D2 R B2 D R'
5.	12.66	L' R2 B D2 U2 B2 F' L' R B2 L' D' B2 D U B F R B2 D' F2 D R B L'


----------



## ahmedkl (Jan 28, 2011)

3x3 PB : 21.77sec


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 28, 2011)

Statistics for 01-28-2011 19:28:15

Average: 9.71
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 8.51
Worst Time: 14.64
Individual Times:
1.	10.98	F2 D B F' D2 F2 U L B2 F D U B' F2 L2 B' F2 D' F' D L' D U L D'
2.	8.58	L' R' D' U2 F' U' L' U R2 B2 F R B' L2 R F L2 R' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 U L2
3.	(8.51)	L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 R' D U L U L' R' D2 B2 D' F2 L' R B' L2 R' D2 U' R2
4.	9.56	U B F D' U' L R' F D' U B L F R B2 D' L' R D' U' B' F' L R F
5.	9.61	L R2 B R' D' R2 U2 R' B2 F R B2 D2 U B2 D' U2 B' F L R2 B R2 D' U
6.	9.85	F D' L D2 B' F2 R2 F' D F U F R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 R' D' U2 B2 R2
7.	9.47	B2 F' D B D U R D' U2 F' U B2 F D U2 L B' D' U2 L R2 U' L' D L
8.	9.29	L F' R2 F D F2 L D' U' B L' F D F' L R D' U2 F' D2 L' R' D2 R2 D2
9.	9.86	U F L2 R D2 F2 D F L2 U B' F L' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 B D' L2 D2 U B2 R
10.	10.68	D2 U2 R B' F' D2 U' B' F' D B' F2 D U' L2 D' U R2 U' L D L D B' L2
11.	(14.64)	L' R' D' L' R' D' U' L2 D2 U2 L' D' B' R2 D' U' L R B2 F' D2 U L2 B' F'
12.	9.18	U2 B2 F2 R' B' U F2 R' U2 R U' B2 F' D2 L' R' D2 U L2 U' B' R' F' U' F2

I think this might tie my avg of 12 pb


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 29, 2011)

Average of 12: 25.46
1. 27.09 F2 B2 D2 U' L' R D2 F L2 B L2 R B' D2 L R B' L2 F2 B' R' D B L2 U2 
2. (34.65) R2 L2 D2 R F B L R B2 F R D U' B' F' L2 R D L' B2 F U' F' D2 F' 
3. 23.31 F' B2 R' U D' B2 R D2 L D F U L' U B L R F B' U' R' U' F2 U2 F2 
4. 27.05 D R L U D' L' D U2 B' F D B2 F' D L D' R' F' U' F B D2 U' F' U2 
5. 20.96 U2 B D F R F2 R' U' B D2 F L F2 D' R' B' F L D' R' D' R L2 D' B' 
6. 25.30 R' D R2 L U L2 U D' L D' U2 F' R2 B' L' R B L R D' F L' R B2 F 
7. 23.55 D' L2 F B R D' L2 B' L2 F D2 U F' U2 D L F2 U' R' L' F' U2 R' U' F' 
8. (19.41) B' R2 D L' R' D2 L F2 L2 F L2 B R D L B2 R B2 R D' L2 F2 U2 L R2 
9. 27.93 R' F D2 L' F' B2 U2 L' U R U2 R' D2 F2 L2 R D' B' R F' L' D' R' F2 B 
10. 23.03 L2 D2 L R' U2 D F L2 B' L F' B' D R' L' F B U F' U R' D' B2 L' B 
11. 25.81 U2 D' F L2 U2 L' F R U' B U' D2 L2 R' D' F2 B D' L U2 B' D' U R' L2 
12. 30.53 B2 R' U L' B' F2 L2 F2 R D R B' R2 U2 B R' L B' U' B' R' B' U2 R F

OH


----------



## JackJ (Jan 29, 2011)

1:10.11 4x4 single. Got to average that in like a month though.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 29, 2011)

First session after cleaning out my Dayan 
Not overall PBs, but still good. The average of 12 is already better than my X-Cube PB 

Average of 5: 1:01.76


Spoiler



1. 1:01.94 D' U2 Uw2 B2 R' F' L2 R Fw D2 F2 R' L' F R2 B' R2 L Rw' B2 D2 U' Rw2 D' B2 Rw2 L' B' Uw' L2 R Uw2 Rw' L' B' Rw' B R2 Fw U2
2. (1:04.54) L2 B Uw2 F' D Uw B Fw L Uw2 F' Uw U2 F2 D2 Rw2 B' L Fw2 F' Uw Rw2 Fw' R' D2 F R' Fw Rw D2 R' Fw D' L2 B Uw B U' L' Fw2
3. 1:04.33 L' F' B2 D Rw F2 R Fw2 D U2 R F Uw Rw2 F B' Uw' Rw D2 R F2 L2 Uw Fw L2 R2 U2 L B Rw' D' F2 Rw D2 Fw U R B2 Fw' L'
4. (58.08) F U Uw2 R' B2 D Fw' F Rw' Fw' R' D U2 Fw' U L D Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 U Uw L Uw' D F2 R' Rw2 U R2 U Rw Uw R2 L F Rw' B
5. 59.01 Fw Uw R' Rw F2 U B2 Rw' R U R2 Uw L2 Uw F D2 Rw' D' F2 B' Fw L Rw Uw2 B D' Uw R2 D2 F' R Uw Fw R U Fw' R' D2 Rw' U2


Average of 12: 1:03.00


Spoiler



1. 1:04.33 L' F' B2 D Rw F2 R Fw2 D U2 R F Uw Rw2 F B' Uw' Rw D2 R F2 L2 Uw Fw L2 R2 U2 L B Rw' D' F2 Rw D2 Fw U R B2 Fw' L'
2. (58.08) F U Uw2 R' B2 D Fw' F Rw' Fw' R' D U2 Fw' U L D Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 U Uw L Uw' D F2 R' Rw2 U R2 U Rw Uw R2 L F Rw' B
3. 59.01 Fw Uw R' Rw F2 U B2 Rw' R U R2 Uw L2 Uw F D2 Rw' D' F2 B' Fw L Rw Uw2 B D' Uw R2 D2 F' R Uw Fw R U Fw' R' D2 Rw' U2
4. (1:09.39) Rw' D2 Uw U B L2 U' F2 R2 D2 Uw2 U2 L2 U' L D B' F2 U Uw2 B R' D2 U' Rw' Uw F2 Uw Rw' L U' R D' B' Rw' D' Fw' L2 F2 D
5. 1:06.25 U2 F' L2 R U2 L' Fw U' D2 L2 U Uw L' D2 R2 Rw' L2 U R' Rw2 D Uw2 U2 R2 U' D2 Fw' U' D2 F2 U2 L' R' U' Uw Rw' L' Uw L Uw'
6. 1:04.97 Fw2 Rw R Uw' L' U2 Uw2 R' B D R D2 F' Uw D F' U Rw F' Uw2 L D' Fw Uw2 R' U B' D' R' Fw' R' L' D' Uw2 Fw2 F2 L' R B F2
7. 1:02.51 L D' F2 U' L Rw' B' D2 Rw' L D2 Fw D' R2 Rw Fw' Rw Fw Rw2 Fw' U2 R' Rw' D L' Rw2 B' D' Fw F' B' L' B' R' U Uw F R Uw2 U
8. 1:08.48 U2 L' F' B' Uw' Fw Uw' D2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 Rw' U L U' D' B2 Uw Rw R' U Uw' D' Fw D L' Fw2 U Fw' L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 R2 F2 L'
9. 1:01.96 Uw' D' R2 B Rw' F D R2 U2 Uw2 F Uw D2 Fw' B Uw' L2 Fw2 R' U2 Fw B2 D' R2 F Uw' F2 B2 U B Uw F Rw2 B2 Rw2 L2 Fw' B2 L' Rw
10. 59.78 Fw2 B' R' B' Rw2 Fw2 B2 U Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 U L' F2 Rw B L' Rw2 F' B2 Fw L2 Fw B' L2 D' Uw' L' Rw2 D' U' Fw' Rw Fw' Uw L' Fw U' L2
11. 1:03.91 U Uw2 Fw B2 R2 Fw2 L D2 B2 L' Rw D F U Fw' D2 R' Rw2 F' D' Rw D F B2 U' D2 Uw' R' L' U' Fw F' B' Rw' U2 R' Rw2 Uw R Uw'
12. 58.81 Uw2 Fw' F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 F2 R U' R' L F' Fw' D2 U2 Fw2 D' B2 U' D2 Fw' F R2 F R L B' L2 Rw Fw U R F' R2 F Fw' L' F' L2 Fw'


----------



## rishabh (Jan 29, 2011)

YES FIRST SUB-30

WOOHOO

29.93 

hehe just barely


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Epic single, even MORE epic average

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: *2:36.36*
worst time: 3:30.13

current avg5: 3:15.99 (σ = 7.12)
best avg5: 3:07.01 (σ = 4.52)

current avg12: 3:13.37 (σ = 9.66)
best avg12: 3:*13.37* (σ = 9.66)

session avg: 3:13.37 (σ = 9.66)
session mean: 3:11.68

3:13.79, 3:23.57, 3:01.78, 3:06.44, 2:36.36, 3:12.81, 3:29.04, 3:10.16, 2:58.27[pll skip], 3:26.01, 3:30.13, 3:11.80

Both PBs. The single SMASHED my old PB.
Edit-
This is from this morning when I woke up. Practicing 5x5x5 helps 4x4x4.

1:15.63 average of 12, 1:02.00 single with OLL parity .

So close to sub1 single..


----------



## JasonK (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay new PB single!!! 16.70 nl 

Scramble cross on top: R U2 F' D L2 D' R2 U L2 F L' B D R2 L D' U2 R U2 R' L' F U2 R' D'

x2 R' L2 F' y2 U' R' F R D2
U2 L U' L'
R' U' R
U2 y' R U' R2 U' R
U y L' U L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

16.70
41 moves = 2.5 tps


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 29, 2011)

epic meganub

50.42, 47.36, (45.14), (55.50), 54.86, 47.34, 53.19, 53.21, 52.64, 49.90, 52.68, 47.49 = 50.91

47.50, (59.02), 50.42, 47.36, (45.14) = 48.43

both are PBs


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

8.78 NL

D' U' L R' B' F2 D' L2 B2 R' L2 B2 U B L2 R2 D2 U2 R U' B R F2 R' L' 

U2 R' F' L2 y R2
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L
U' R' U' R U y R' U R
U' R U' R'
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
r2 R2 U r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U r2 R2 U2

52 moves - 5.92 tps
My highest tps ever recorded

EDIT: First non-lucky OH sub-20 solve (19.47)
F2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 R' U2 B2 L2 D B D' L' D2 L' U R' B U2 D L2 R2 F' R' 
43 moves - 2.21 tps
f2l was done around 9-10. Last layer was headlights + ccw a perm. Had a decent jam during pll.

EDIT2:
OH
*24.94 avg12*!
21.59, 23.40, 25.19, 24.99, 27.18, (31.17), (19.47), 28.94, 23.18, 25.38, 25.07, 24.46

and 26.39 avg50


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2011)

IRL amazingness-gets over 1grand back in USD from my state/federal tax return

What oh what to spend it on...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> IRL amazingness-gets over 1grand back in USD from my state/federal tax return
> 
> What oh what to spend it on...



I really hope you don't spend 1k on cubes ... save it


----------



## irontwig (Jan 29, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> epic meganub
> 
> 50.42, 47.36, (45.14), (55.50), 54.86, 47.34, 53.19, 53.21, 52.64, 49.90, 52.68, 47.49 = 50.91
> 
> ...



Jösses Amalia, Shimon.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> IRL amazingness-gets over 1grand back in USD from my state/federal tax return
> 
> What oh what to spend it on...


 
buy about 200 3x3's from lightake and do the biggest multiBLD ever attempted.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2011)

Making an oll parity alg in 3:22.26

Alg is faerle though. wasnt trying to make it good.

l2 B2 M U' l' U F2 U' l U F2 r U2 l U2 l' B2 l2


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 29, 2011)

^
^
^
LIES


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> LIES


------^
------^
------^
------LIES


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally decided to learn the last few OLLs. All of my OLLs and PLLs are sub-1.9, with 20 of the OLLs sub-1.
Now time to relearn and learn COLL.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.39
1. 19.98 R' D' F B D2 B' F' U' F2 U' F2 D L2 B D U' B' D' B L R2 D' B F' L' 
2. 16.35 U' L' U' F2 B' R2 F' D' B' L U' L2 F' D R2 D2 F2 R F' B L2 B D F' R 
3. 19.10 D' B' D B U2 B' L D U2 B2 L R U' F' U2 D2 F U L2 B' F' D' L2 U2 F 
4. (16.10) F L2 D2 B2 L' B F2 U2 R' L2 U L' D' U2 R' F D F' D2 R2 L D2 R2 L B2 
5. 21.51 D' U L2 F' L F D2 B L2 U F' R2 B' F D L' R' U' B2 R U R2 L D L2 
6. 17.72 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D F2 U2 B' R L F' D R' F2 D' F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' D F' 
7. 20.63 B2 R' L2 F R F2 L' U' B F2 L D' L U B R' F2 B U' B' R' U2 R D' B' 
8. 19.15 L R2 B L B2 F R2 U' D' L B' L' F L2 U D' L' F U2 R2 L2 F' D' U F' 
9. 19.95 L2 D U2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 F' U D' B' U L' B2 L D2 F2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F' 
10. 19.15 L2 U' D F L D' B' D' U B' U2 F' R B' R' B' U2 D F' R L B U2 F' L2 
11. (21.55) U F' U D' L2 R2 U D2 L F' R2 L2 F D' F L D U2 F R U R2 U L' D 
12. 20.31 B R2 D B2 F R L2 B R2 B' L' R' F' L2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 U B L R' D U2 

19.39 avg12 with 17.72 avg5 (2-6)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 30, 2011)

A couple of new pbs. Finally a sub 30 avg of 5! 

Best average of 5: 29.05
67-71 - 29.69 (41.16) 28.60 (26.47) 28.88

Best average of 12: 31.03
70-81 - (26.47) 28.88 35.80 30.54 30.76 30.15 33.89 29.72 (37.01) 30.34 33.00 27.31

Edit - Sunday:

Best average of 12: 30.98
30-41 - 31.74 29.56 (35.27) 29.73 (24.61) 29.70 34.78 33.79 31.90 30.18 27.57 30.93

Average of 50: 33.60


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 30, 2011)

Sat down and did some OH. Pretty good worst time.

15.15, 14.51, 15.73, 15.44, 15.26, 16.54, 16.34, 16.34, 15.91, 15.27, 16.11, 12.88

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.88
worst time: 16.54

current avg5: 15.76 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 15.28 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 15.61 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 15.61 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 15.61 (σ = 0.56)
session mean: 15.46


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I really hope you don't spend 1k on cubes ... save it


 
New laptop most likely.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> New laptop most likely.


 
Have an old one you're selling?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Have an old one you're selling?


 
I guess "yes" but I am safe in saying you do *not* want this netbook I currently have.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh yeah not really looking for a netbook. Unless you were to sell it dirt cheap. Either way that's some nice money to have fall into your lap lol


----------



## goshypimple (Jan 30, 2011)

3x3 : 10.22, (14.40), 9.92, 10.94, 9.95, 10.15, 11.00, (9.22), 11.28, 9.78, 11.23, 9.33 = 10.38

Huh? 
Finally sub-11 :3


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 30, 2011)

I survived a night out in Staines


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 30, 2011)

6.61  scramble: D B2 L' R' F R F B' U' F B L F U D2 L' B2 U2 D' R' F2 R B2 L2 D' 

y2 R' U' D F2 U L2 D2
L' U L
U' L U L' U L U L'
R' U' R U2 R' U' R
l' U' L' U R U' L U
x' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U
6.66 TPS maybe


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 30, 2011)

5x5 Average 3 of 5:

Average: 2:22.19
Standard Deviation: 0.75
Best Time: 2:07.30
Worst Time: 2:41.56
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	2:22.03	Dw Lw' B2 Bw L2 Lw' Rw B Bw Fw2 D' U2 Bw' Fw2 Rw U Bw Fw' Uw2 Bw' D' Fw2 R2 Fw' U F D' R' Fw2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 Bw L2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 F' Lw' U Bw Uw2 U' Rw' B Bw2 Rw' R2 D Lw Bw2 U' Fw Lw2 Rw2

2.	(2:07.30)	D' Dw2 Uw' U Lw Rw R' Uw' F Uw2 R2 Bw' F Lw' R2 Uw' Lw B D' Dw2 Uw' Lw' Dw' Uw2 U Fw2 U B2 Bw' Fw' Uw B2 Fw2 Lw2 D Rw R2 Fw' F2 Uw' U' B' R' B' L2 B2 Rw2 R' D2 Bw Dw Uw' U L2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' U' Bw

3.	2:21.09	Lw Uw' L' Rw' R D2 Uw' F' Rw' B' F' Rw2 Bw2 L2 Rw B2 Bw2 Fw F L2 Lw Bw2 L' U B2 D Bw Fw2 L2 Lw Rw' R2 B' Fw L U' Lw D Fw' Lw D' Lw Uw Rw' R' Fw' Uw' L F2 Dw R U Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 R2 Dw' B2 D' Uw2

4.	(2:41.56)	B2 F2 D2 Uw' Fw L' B' Fw2 Lw Rw B U2 L2 Rw2 D Fw Dw B2 D B' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 D Uw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 L2 Lw' Bw2 L Dw B Lw Rw2 R2 D2 B' F' D Rw2 B2 Rw' B' D' L2 B Rw D B2 Dw' Uw' L' Rw

5.	2:23.44	Fw2 F' Lw' R' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw2 Lw B' D' Dw2 Bw2 R2 Uw B2 Fw2 F' Lw' Bw' Fw F D Dw Uw2 B' Bw2 F L2 Lw2 Rw R' F U' B2 Dw Uw Bw2 D' R' D Uw U2 R2 B' U R2 D L' U2 Fw L' Bw' Rw2 U' Bw2 F' D Uw'




3x3 OH Average 10 of 12:

Average: 35.94
Standard Deviation: 2.80
Best Time: 30.81
Worst Time: 47.81
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(30.81)	B L2 R B' R' U' R U' F' D B' F L R2 B' F D2 L D U' L' R2 U2 R2 B2
2.	35.71	L D2 U2 F2 D L R D' L' R' D U B F' L' D B2 F L R B' D' F' U B2
3.	36.72	L' D2 F D2 U F2 L R' B F D2 U2 B D2 U L' R' B2 L2 F2 L' D R' B' F2
4.	32.95	B2 F' D' U' B2 F' L2 D U' R' B' D2 B2 D' B2 R F D2 U' L D2 U' L2 R' F'
5.	39.06	L B' F R2 B' F2 L' R U B' F D U L2 F' L' B2 D U L B' F R B D2
6.	37.83	L B' F D2 U2 F D U2 B' L' B2 F2 U2 F' L F' U' F U' B2 F' L B2 L D'
7.	36.00	R2 F' U' F' L' R2 U2 R2 D B' U' R' D2 U B L B2 F U' B2 D U L U B'
8.	31.83	D R B L2 D U R D' R F L' R2 B R' D2 U F2 U' L' U B' L' R B2 R
9.	41.06	D2 U L' R2 B D L2 B' L2 U B L' D U2 B' F' R' B' D2 U2 B L' R2 D2 R
10.	(47.81)	B F' L2 R' B2 F U' R2 U' L D L F R' F2 L2 B2 R' D' L2 B D U' L' U2
11.	37.40	L' D' U L2 D2 U L R2 D2 L2 B2 F' L B' L U2 F2 R' B F2 L B2 F' L' B'
12.	30.86	L2 R B F L' B2 D F2 L R2 B' D' U2 B F' D' U L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L'


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 30, 2011)

9.21, 9.39, 10.14, 9.51, 9.72, 9.89, *(10.79), (7.84), 8.58, 9.35, 8.96*, 9.49 = *9.42* PB by .10
Bolded is 8.96 avg5
Also 9.97 avg100.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 30, 2011)

*3:28.43 6x6 single* 
I set a pb of 4:24 at Hell's Sink Open last weekend, so I'm pretty happy with this improvement 
Still only averaging 4:10ish though


----------



## Meisen (Jan 30, 2011)

*Plenty of personal best's.*

Today I had an (for me) epic session with my A-V 3x3x3 cube; New personal best lucky (I finally saw 10.xx for the first time ), average of 5 (x2), 12 (x3) and 100. I'm thrilled 


The times are as follows:

Lucky: 10.545 (Old was 11.407)

Scramble: L2 R' U F' R' D R U B2 L' R2 U B2 R L2 D B R' D R B R2 B2 D' U2

I believe it was a PLL skip, but i haven't been able to reconstruct the solve, cross was: X2 D' L R' F R D. After that i just don't remember :/

It's about time my best time comes from a lucky solve and not a non-lucky one 


Average of 5: 13.471 (Old was 13.933)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.841

1. 13.729 L' F D U' B' F2 U B' D2 U' F' B' U2 B' L' F2 U2 R' F' D U2 L' D2 F2 D2
2. 13.662 U' B2 F' L' F U F' L' R B2 U2 D2 L U2 D L' B U L' R U2 F' R' D B
3. 14.133 R' L F' R2 B' U D2 R2 D U' B R' L U D F L' D2 B U2 L' F L2 D2 B2
4. (16.437) B2 R2 B2 U B2 R B' F' D2 B2 F U D' B2 D R D L2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 B
5. (13.548) U2 F2 B R' B2 U' R2 L2 B D B U2 F' R L B L F U2 F R U B' D2 L'


Average of 5: 13.471

1. (12.627) B R L2 D2 R' B' U' F U' F U' B2 L' F' D2 B D' R2 F D2 L2 D L' B2 F'
2. 13.347 R' F U D2 F D F' L' U2 F2 U2 B F2 L' F2 B L' F L F' U B' D' L2 U2
3. 14.053 R D' F L2 U' D F R2 B' L' R2 F2 U B F' U2 D B2 F D R' F2 D' R B2
4. (14.069) L B' U2 D' R2 B2 U' D F' U' D2 F2 R' L' D2 B U2 F2 R' B' U F2 L' R2 D'
5. 13.013 R2 D' L F2 R' B2 L2 U' F U' L B' D F2 L' B U' R U F' B2 L' U D' R

Both averages was in the same session


Average of 12: 14.271 (Old was 15.038)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.969

1. (13.871) U' L2 U' D B2 F D B' U R2 U' D F' D U B F' U D2 B U' D2 B' U F'
2. 15.848 R' L' U' L B' L' U' B2 F' R' D L2 B2 F' U' R' U' R2 F' L2 D2 B R F D
3. 16.120 F2 L2 F2 R U' B' R F' B' D' U2 R' L B' L2 R' F D L2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 B
4. 15.704 U' B2 R L2 F L B' F2 U2 D2 R L2 B' D' B D2 L2 R2 B R D R2 F' D L2
5. (17.615+) F L2 D' B' F2 U L R' D2 U' R B' R2 D2 R2 L B U F B2 U2 F' U' R' U2
6. 14.633 B D' F2 L' F' B D2 B' R U2 L U2 R' B L2 D2 R D2 F' L D' L' F' D' R
7. 14.680 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L U R' U' R B2 R' U' F2 L2 R B F U D F' B L U D'
8. 14.543 F2 R D B U' R D U L2 F' L' F D2 B' L' D2 F' L R U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B'
9. 15.103 B U2 L2 D2 F' B R2 B L2 F2 D' U B2 D' F' D' U2 F2 U R2 U2 B D B F2
10. 13.955 D' R2 F' B R B F' L2 D2 F' L' B' U2 F2 L' R U D R2 D' U' F2 B L F2
11. 15.088 U F D' R B' R L2 U2 R U D R2 F' R2 D U2 R L2 F R' F' R2 B2 L2 D2
12. 14.014 R U' D B L F' U2 F2 R U B' D2 F U2 B' R F D2 B L2 D F2 L' D R'


Average of 12: 14.741

1. (12.603) B L2 R' U B' D U B' L' R2 B F2 D U2 R2 B D F' L2 R B' R2 B2 F2 D
2. 13.427 F U' D B' F2 D2 R2 L' U' B' F' R2 L' U F B R U B2 F2 L' F L D' B'
3. 14.872 F U' R2 F' B' R U D' L B F R2 D R' D B2 D2 B' R F' U L B' L R
4. 16.078 L R' D' B2 L' B2 R' L2 F' D' F2 D R2 B' R U F' L2 B2 D L R U' B2 R
5. 13.729 L' F D U' B' F2 U B' D2 U' F' B' U2 B' L' F2 U2 R' F' D U2 L' D2 F2 D2
6. 13.662 U' B2 F' L' F U F' L' R B2 U2 D2 L U2 D L' B U L' R U2 F' R' D B
7. 14.133 R' L F' R2 B' U D2 R2 D U' B R' L U D F L' D2 B U2 L' F L2 D2 B2
8. 16.437 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R B' F' D2 B2 F U D' B2 D R D L2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 B
9. 13.548 U2 F2 B R' B2 U' R2 L2 B D B U2 F' R L B L F U2 F R U B' D2 L'
10. (16.505) U' D2 R B2 U B D L' B2 D' F2 B' U L2 U2 D' R' B' U' R' D' R2 U' B D'
11. 15.095 L U D2 B2 R D' L D' L2 F2 R' U D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 D R2 F' R U' F'
12. 16.433 L D F' U' R D B' U D2 R' L2 B2 L D F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 D F L' B2 D'


Average of 12: 14.271

1. 15.021 D2 F U L' F L' F2 L B D' L2 B2 R2 F' R D2 L U2 B D2 L F2 R2 L D'
2. (17.255) R' U2 B2 R F D' U F' R2 B' R' D' B L' R2 F2 R2 L B' U L' R' B' L D
3. 12.627 B R L2 D2 R' B' U' F U' F U' B2 L' F' D2 B D' R2 F D2 L2 D L' B2 F'
4. 13.347 R' F U D2 F D F' L' U2 F2 U2 B F2 L' F2 B L' F L F' U B' D' L2 U2
5. 14.053 R D' F L2 U' D F R2 B' L' R2 F2 U B F' U2 D B2 F D R' F2 D' R B2
6. 14.069 L B' U2 D' R2 B2 U' D F' U' D2 F2 R' L' D2 B U2 F2 R' B' U F2 L' R2 D'
7. 13.013 R2 D' L F2 R' B2 L2 U' F U' L B' D F2 L' B U' R U F' B2 L' U D' R
8. 16.029 D B' R' B2 R D B L R' D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U' B L' U B U F' D U2 F2 R
9. (11.663) R2 U2 B L F' U2 F' R' F B R B F U D B2 U2 D R D2 B' D B L' U2
10. 16.267 F D B' L R2 F' B R2 B' D' U' B' L D L2 B' U' F2 R' B' R' L F B' L2
11. 14.806 F2 R' D B2 F U2 D F2 B U2 D' R U' B2 U' B' F' R2 D R B F2 L2 B2 R'
12. 13.474 F' R' D L B' D2 U2 L' B2 L R B' D L' D' F B2 L D L R U' D' B U

All three averages was in the same session


Average of 100: 15.794 (Old was 16.379)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.794

1. 16.366 L2 D2 U' B2 F' U R2 F' U F D2 B F2 L2 D2 U B2 D U L2 R F B2 L' R
2. 15.798 B2 R' L D' R' F2 R2 B' U' F U B2 U2 L R2 U2 D R2 L D' R2 L2 D' F2 B
3. 16.871 R' F2 L2 D2 R' L' F U B D' R2 B D2 R L' D' L' B' D2 B2 R' B D' L2 B
4. 16.108 F R L2 B' D2 B' R B' F L2 B2 L2 B2 U B' U' L2 D2 F2 U2 R B F' L2 U2
5. 16.341 D2 L R2 U' F L' U D2 F' D' L D F' L2 D' F' D' F2 D' F U2 F L U2 R2
6. 15.383 D2 U2 B D2 B2 L D2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' D2 F' D U R2 F' D2 B R U2 R2 F D2
7. 15.420 D' R L' F' B2 R F' U R' B2 R F2 U B' L' D2 R2 B' F U F' D' R D L2
8. 15.936 R' U2 R2 F B2 U B F2 U B F L' F' D U2 B2 R' L' B2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 U'
9. 18.703 R L' D' U F B U' L' U D R' F' D F2 D F U2 L F U' D F U' F2 B2
10. 17.900 R D L2 R D2 R2 L U F' B L' B' U B' R' B2 R2 B2 D' U' L B F R2 F
11. 15.308 L' D' R B L' F' D F D2 B F2 D R F2 U2 B D2 B U' L' R' U' B' U R'
12. 12.787 L' U2 D2 L2 R' B' F2 U2 D' L D F2 L2 D U' L2 F D' F2 B' L' U2 F' B2 D
13. 14.020 D' R2 B L2 R2 F B2 D' R B L2 D' B' D2 F' B D L R2 B2 D B2 F' R F
14. 16.442 F L' F' B2 L B' R2 B D' L' U B2 L' U B' F D2 F' B2 L2 D' R' F B' L'
15. 14.670 F2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 F L B F2 L D' F' L B' U R' D' B L R D' B' F D2
16. 13.871 U' L2 U' D B2 F D B' U R2 U' D F' D U B F' U D2 B U' D2 B' U F'
17. 15.848 R' L' U' L B' L' U' B2 F' R' D L2 B2 F' U' R' U' R2 F' L2 D2 B R F D
18. 16.120 F2 L2 F2 R U' B' R F' B' D' U2 R' L B' L2 R' F D L2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 B
19. 15.704 U' B2 R L2 F L B' F2 U2 D2 R L2 B' D' B D2 L2 R2 B R D R2 F' D L2
20. 17.615+ F L2 D' B' F2 U L R' D2 U' R B' R2 D2 R2 L B U F B2 U2 F' U' R' U2
21. 14.633 B D' F2 L' F' B D2 B' R U2 L U2 R' B L2 D2 R D2 F' L D' L' F' D' R
22. 14.680 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L U R' U' R B2 R' U' F2 L2 R B F U D F' B L U D'
23. 14.543 F2 R D B U' R D U L2 F' L' F D2 B' L' D2 F' L R U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B'
24. 15.103 B U2 L2 D2 F' B R2 B L2 F2 D' U B2 D' F' D' U2 F2 U R2 U2 B D B F2
25. 13.955 D' R2 F' B R B F' L2 D2 F' L' B' U2 F2 L' R U D R2 D' U' F2 B L F2
26. 15.088 U F D' R B' R L2 U2 R U D R2 F' R2 D U2 R L2 F R' F' R2 B2 L2 D2
27. 14.014 R U' D B L F' U2 F2 R U B' D2 F U2 B' R F D2 B L2 D F2 L' D R'
28. 15.567 R2 F' L2 D U' L R' B F' D L2 R2 B F' L' R B' R' D2 R' F2 B2 U' B' F
29. 20.124 B' U' D F' U2 D2 L' U R U' B' U F2 D' F2 D U2 L' F2 L2 B2 F' L2 D B'
30. 17.955 R' L F' R B2 R D' L2 U2 L2 U' B' L2 U B2 F R2 U2 R2 L2 B' R B L' R
31. 16.274 F2 B' U2 B' F' U2 B R2 B' R' L2 U2 D' B D2 L' U R' F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L' B'
32. 15.391 D F' U B2 L F L' R F D2 U2 B' D2 R' U R2 B2 D R L U R2 D' U2 F2
33. 17.109 L' F2 L' B' D2 R2 D' L2 R B2 D B F R U2 D2 R' U' B' D2 L' R F2 U' R'
34. (10.545) L2 R' U F' R' D R U B2 L' R2 U B2 R L2 D B R' D R B R2 B2 D' U2
35. 16.682+ R U' R2 D F2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' U' B U2 D' B2 U D' L2 U D' L
36. 16.325 R D' U2 L2 B F' U' D' F R2 U2 D2 L R B2 R2 U' F' D L2 B' D' U R' B'
37. 14.468 L2 F' R' U2 B2 D' L2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 R' D R2 B2 L F2 L2 F U' R B' F R2
38. 14.952 U D' R2 D R' B2 U L2 U' D L' U F2 D2 R' D' L' R' F D F2 R' L2 B' D
39. 12.579 R L D2 F D2 F' R2 B2 R L U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U' F D' L' D2 R' L' U'
40. 14.932 F' R L F R2 F' D F' D2 B F' L2 R B' L2 D2 U' F2 B2 R D' U2 L' U' R2
41. 15.686 F2 U' R2 U' B' D L R B U' L' R U2 R2 B' U2 B' U L2 R2 F U' B' U L2
42. 20.887 D' F2 L2 B' D L' F' B' R F U2 F' R2 U F2 U' D2 R U L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L
43. 14.783 L D' L' D' U B F2 R B2 D2 B' U' F' L U2 D F' B U2 L R2 D F B R'
44. 18.263 R F' L2 U B2 U D2 R' B D R D R D' B D' B2 F R B2 D2 U' F2 B2 R'
45. 19.535 U2 F D' B2 L' U2 F2 U' F2 D' F' U2 B' D' U' R' F2 B D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2
46. 13.133 F' U2 L2 R B2 R D L' R U2 F D B' L' D2 L2 D2 L' B' R2 U' F' U2 B' F
47. 17.030 R' F B D2 R2 B L D2 F' D2 L2 D' U B2 D U R U D R2 B' U' F2 L2 F
48. 17.380 F R' D' U' R' B' F' R B' L F' D R B2 F' D B' F2 D R' F L' F R2 L'
49. 18.070 L' U2 L2 B' L2 R' F2 B R2 D' R F D' L U2 F2 B' D' F' D' R' D' F R F
50. 14.547 F' U' D2 B' L' R F' D2 U' R' L2 U' F' B' L2 D' B L U D' R2 B2 D2 U L
51. 16.396 R2 L2 U' L' D2 B2 L' D2 U B2 L' F U2 L2 R' U2 B' L2 U F2 B R' U' D2 B
52. 17.426 D U2 B L' F2 L2 F' D L D' B' L R2 B U2 R D L U B2 U B' D2 L D'
53. 16.523 B' R' D B U' L F2 R' U L2 D2 B U F' L R' F2 U2 B L' B' F2 R2 L' F2
54. 17.105 F' D R F2 D' U2 L D L R2 B F2 D U F U2 B2 F' L2 D L R' B' R B
55. 17.548 B' R2 B2 R2 U R' D' F2 L' U D' B2 L F' B D' F' D B R U' F B' U2 B
56. 16.667 F' L2 B' R2 D2 U B2 F' U' R L F' R2 U2 R2 F R L2 U B' F' L' F B2 L2
57. 17.603 U L R B2 U' L' R2 F' U2 R2 B U D R' U' F2 D F' U2 F U F2 R2 U' L2
58. 16.673 F2 R U2 L' B D2 L' F' U R' U L2 F' D' U2 F L D2 B2 R' B2 R' D' U' F'
59. 14.167 L2 R2 B' F' U' B R' L B' U' B R' D2 L2 R2 U' B R F' L' R B D B2 D'
60. 15.503 U R2 L' U2 R D' U B' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 D F' L2 D B2 R' D B' R B2 L'
61. 14.769 F D2 U2 F R D2 U B' F2 L U F2 R' F2 U' R L' F2 R' F2 R' L2 B2 D R'
62. 16.493 B U' L2 R' U2 D2 F2 D' F2 R' L2 B' F' D2 U' B2 R' F U' L2 D F' U L' R
63. 16.440 U' B2 L B2 D' F U B U' R2 D' R F2 R B' R' U D2 R2 F L' F B R' L
64. 17.441 R B L F' R D R D U R U2 R D L2 U' B' U' F R U2 D2 B L D2 R'
65. 18.870 D2 R' D U2 B U' D2 R' D' R2 B R' L U2 D2 R2 B' U' R L B' L2 D' L2 D
66. 16.066 U D2 R L U L2 B' F' R2 B F' R L' B R' L2 F D B2 R B F' L B R2
67. 15.861 F' B2 L' F' D U2 B2 R' F R D2 B' U D2 L2 F B' R D2 B L B F L2 R'
68. 17.148 F' L' F' L' B' R' D' R' L' D2 F R2 D F2 D' U L R2 U' R B' R2 D' L' B'
69. 15.006 B D' R2 U' R2 L' U2 B' L R' B F' L' U2 R' L B L' R D2 U' B2 F' R2 L'
70. 16.830 D U' R' U2 D R U' L2 U L R2 F' U D2 B' L D R D L2 D2 U R' D F
71. 19.329 R2 U D F2 R B' D' B D2 L R2 U R2 B D R2 L2 D U B' D L F2 D' U2
72. 19.973 B L2 R' F L' R2 D' L F L2 D2 F' U' D2 L2 F R D2 F R' L2 U2 R' F2 B2
73. 17.484 D L2 D2 B2 R D U L2 B F R2 D2 R' F' D' U R D' U2 R L B2 D B' R
74. 12.603 B L2 R' U B' D U B' L' R2 B F2 D U2 R2 B D F' L2 R B' R2 B2 F2 D
75. 13.427 F U' D B' F2 D2 R2 L' U' B' F' R2 L' U F B R U B2 F2 L' F L D' B'
76. 14.872 F U' R2 F' B' R U D' L B F R2 D R' D B2 D2 B' R F' U L B' L R
77. 16.078 L R' D' B2 L' B2 R' L2 F' D' F2 D R2 B' R U F' L2 B2 D L R U' B2 R
78. 13.729 L' F D U' B' F2 U B' D2 U' F' B' U2 B' L' F2 U2 R' F' D U2 L' D2 F2 D2
79. 13.662 U' B2 F' L' F U F' L' R B2 U2 D2 L U2 D L' B U L' R U2 F' R' D B
80. 14.133 R' L F' R2 B' U D2 R2 D U' B R' L U D F L' D2 B U2 L' F L2 D2 B2
81. 16.437 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R B' F' D2 B2 F U D' B2 D R D L2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 B
82. 13.548 U2 F2 B R' B2 U' R2 L2 B D B U2 F' R L B L F U2 F R U B' D2 L'
83. 16.505 U' D2 R B2 U B D L' B2 D' F2 B' U L2 U2 D' R' B' U' R' D' R2 U' B D'
84. 15.095 L U D2 B2 R D' L D' L2 F2 R' U D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 D R2 F' R U' F'
85. 16.433 L D F' U' R D B' U D2 R' L2 B2 L D F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 D F L' B2 D'
86. 16.273 U2 B D B U L' U F L' R' B' R' F' B R B2 L' R2 B L F2 L F' D' L
87. (25.090) L2 D F2 U D B2 F2 L U B F R2 D U2 F' U' B' L2 R' F' D L' F2 R' F2
88. 15.021 D2 F U L' F L' F2 L B D' L2 B2 R2 F' R D2 L U2 B D2 L F2 R2 L D'
89. 17.255 R' U2 B2 R F D' U F' R2 B' R' D' B L' R2 F2 R2 L B' U L' R' B' L D
90. 12.627 B R L2 D2 R' B' U' F U' F U' B2 L' F' D2 B D' R2 F D2 L2 D L' B2 F'
91. 13.347 R' F U D2 F D F' L' U2 F2 U2 B F2 L' F2 B L' F L F' U B' D' L2 U2
92. 14.053 R D' F L2 U' D F R2 B' L' R2 F2 U B F' U2 D B2 F D R' F2 D' R B2
93. 14.069 L B' U2 D' R2 B2 U' D F' U' D2 F2 R' L' D2 B U2 F2 R' B' U F2 L' R2 D'
94. 13.013 R2 D' L F2 R' B2 L2 U' F U' L B' D F2 L' B U' R U F' B2 L' U D' R
95. 16.029 D B' R' B2 R D B L R' D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U' B L' U B U F' D U2 F2 R
96. 11.663 R2 U2 B L F' U2 F' R' F B R B F U D B2 U2 D R D2 B' D B L' U2
97. 16.267 F D B' L R2 F' B R2 B' D' U' B' L D L2 B' U' F2 R' B' R' L F B' L2
98. 14.806 F2 R' D B2 F U2 D F2 B U2 D' R U' B2 U' B' F' R2 D R B F2 L2 B2 R'
99. 13.474 F' R' D L B' D2 U2 L' B2 L R B' D L' D' F B2 L D L R U' D' B U
100. 15.181 B2 D L' R2 U F' B' D2 F D F' U2 L' D' B F' D B F2 U D2 R B L2 B


I have to admit i rolled a bit to get to this average, but it was well worth it!

I think that "only" 3 sup 20 solves in an average of 100 is also a new record for me


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 30, 2011)

Clock
13.03, 11.34, (11.30), (14.60), 13.49 = 12.62
11.34, (11.30), 14.60, 13.49, 13.56, 14.51, 13.09, (15.62), 14.84, 14.65, 13.15, 13.00 = 13.62


----------



## n0siDe (Jan 30, 2011)

nice one bro.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 30, 2011)

woah crushed my old 5x5 PBs

single: 2:10.05 (old PB 2:18.90)
avg5: 2:23.44 (old 2:32.11)
avg12: 2:25.88 (old 2:39.14)

2:23.75, 2:26.53, (2:35.06), 2:13.27, 2:31.36, 2:31.99, 2:33.01, 2:27.96, 2:28.61, (2:10.05), 2:15.14, 2:27.22

worst time was better than my old avg PB


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.87
1. 9.71 R2 L B2 U' R L2 U' L R B' R' U' R2 D L B' D' U L B' D2 R L B' U'
2. (11.66) B2 L' D2 B' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R' D B' L2 D' B2 F U2 B2 D R' D' F' L2 B'
3. (9.47) U2 D' R2 F2 B' L' D' U L' F' B2 U R B' F2 L' D' B L2 U' F' L2 U F' D2
4. 10.34 U L' F' B' L D2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 F U' B' L2 B F2 D R2 F' B' U L2
5. 9.56 F U2 R' D' F' B2 U2 F2 B2 L B R2 B R2 D R2 U' R' B' F L2 F L2 U B'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 30, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Average of 5: 9.87
> 1. 9.71 R2 L B2 U' R L2 U' L R B' R' U' R2 D L B' D' U L B' D2 R L B' U'
> 2. (11.66) B2 L' D2 B' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R' D B' L2 D' B2 F U2 B2 D R' D' F' L2 B'
> 3. (9.47) U2 D' R2 F2 B' L' D' U L' F' B2 U R B' F2 L' D' B L2 U' F' L2 U F' D2
> ...


 
Wut

Congrats!!! Good luck on sub 10 Ao12!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 30, 2011)

OH
18.55 B' D2 L2 U D2 B F L' U R L' B2 U F R L U2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' 

PB


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

WAT. Old PB average was 3:13.37, my worst time was only slightly above that average.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:50.22
worst time: 3:16.23

current avg5: 3:00.21 (σ = 6.37)
best avg5: 2:58.52 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 3:01.08 (σ = 6.54)
best avg12: 3:01.08 (σ = 6.54)

session avg: 3:01.08 (σ = 6.54)
session mean: 3:01.43

2:59.78, 3:16.23, 3:00.26, 3:07.93, 2:52.98, 2:56.90, 2:58.39, 3:05.24, 3:13.91, 2:50.22, 3:04.16, 2:51.22

I somehow got way faster . So close to sub3 D:.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 31, 2011)

Did my first ao100 in about 3 weeks and got 3 personal bests including one second off of my ao5 (30.2), less than a second off my a012 (32.04), and two seconds off of my ao100 (35.92).


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 31, 2011)

4x4

1:18.32, (1:24.76), 1:24.50, 1:14.58, (1:09.82) = 1:19.13
1:14.58, 1:09.82, 1:25.29, 1:25.22, 1:30.63, 1:18.58, 1:27.59, (1:37.14), 1:11.78, 1:20.85, 1:29.54, (1:09.23) = 1:21.39


----------



## Juju (Jan 31, 2011)

Just finished learning all of my PLLs and OLLs! I figure it was a big enough achievement to post here.

I'm still not sub 20 though


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 31, 2011)

Statistics for 01-31-2011 09:13:41

Average: 18.06
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 15.97
Worst Time: 22.64
Individual Times:
1.	19.47	R D2 B' F D2 L2 D' U' L' R' F U B2 L D2 F' L U B' F L' R' D2 U' R2
2.	17.08	B F' D' U' B2 U' B L' R2 B2 R U F2 R U2 F2 U' L2 R D' U B L' B2 L2
3.	17.32	L' D2 R U' B' F D' L2 R2 B L B' F D U2 F R D U' B2 D2 U B R2 F2
4.	17.89	L2 R B U B F2 D' B2 F2 D U' B L' R2 D' F U L' F L' B F2 D U' F2
5.	18.89	D2 L2 B' F' R B2 F' D2 L' B' R2 B F D2 U2 R U R U B2 F D2 U L2 R'
6.	17.32	F L U B' F R2 D' U' L2 U' B' U2 R F2 D U' R2 B' D B F2 R2 D U F
7.	20.36	D2 U2 R D2 B2 F' D B' U R' D U2 L R' B2 R2 B R U2 R D U2 R B' U2
8.	18.47	L' R F' U B' D2 B F L R2 D F U2 R2 D U' F R2 U2 L' D L2 R D2 U2
9.	(15.97)	L' U2 B' R' D' U F U' R2 U L D L' R' D' L2 R F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B F D
10.	16.40	R' D2 L R B L R' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' D L2 B' U F2 L' U' L U L' B2 F
11.	(22.64)	D' L R2 B2 R' U2 R F2 D' B2 F U' L B' R2 D F' D U B' L B L' R2 U
12.	17.37	F L D' L2 R2 D2 U' F' L2 U' B2 R F' R D' U' R B2 F2 L B F2 R U' R'

I'm coming for you, ROHwan


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2011)

(6.45), 9.43, 9.20, 9.67, 11.77+, (13.39), _8.38, 6.82, 8.41, 9.49, 9.47_, 11.76 = 9.44

First 12 speedsolves of the day... weird. First had PLL skip.
The other 6 was non-lucky.
EDIT: Also an 8.75 avg5 in there.


----------



## Meisen (Jan 31, 2011)

New personal best average of 12: 13.941 (Old was 14.271)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.941

1. (11.969) B F U2 L' R2 D F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D L' R F D R U' D' R2 D2 L' B L' R
2. 13.282 L B U2 B2 D' U' R' D' L F L U' B U' F2 L B F2 R' L2 U' F' D2 L' R
3. (17.320) F D2 R' D B D2 U2 F' U2 B D L U2 L2 D' F2 U D2 B2 U L' B D U2 F'
4. 14.325+ R' F' B2 U D B2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 R' F' U' B2 U' L F' L U2 B2 U' R2 U
5. 14.241 F' R' L2 B D2 F B D2 B2 F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U R' U B2 D' U F
6. 14.689 U2 L2 U F2 R' B L' D' L' R' U' L2 D2 U L2 B' U B F L' F' U F2 L' R
7. 12.149 F B2 U' R2 L D L F2 L' D' F' R2 D R2 B' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U F D2
8. 15.008 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U R' B' R' L' B R F' D2 R B2 R' D' L' R' U' B2 U R B'
9. 13.749 D2 L2 F2 U2 R D' R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R B2 L' D2 U2 L' B R2 L' F2 R' L' F' D
10. 16.200 R' U F B R F2 D' L2 D2 U2 F L2 B' L' D U' F' B' R2 U B' D' R L U2
11. 13.361 F2 R' U' D2 L' F D R' F2 U2 L' R2 B' D L' U' D' F U L F' L2 R B' U
12. 12.404 B L2 D' R2 L U2 F' D' R' U L2 D' F' R2 D2 R U2 F2 D' B2 D2 B' F2 R' B'

Too bad about that +2 


Also i had my second ever sub 16 average of 100, and my second ever 10.xx. Happy about that 

Reconstruction of the 10.668:


Spoiler



1. 10.668 D2 B2 F2 R L2 D R2 L F R U D' B2 L2 B R' B' D' L U2 D B' R2 B2 R'


X-Cross: Z2 Y L R' B' R2 D' L (6)

Second pair: L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' (11)

Third pair: U2 R U' R' (4)

Last pair: U' R' U2 R U R' U' R (8)

OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F (14)

PLL: Skip, no AUF 

Total moves: 43 (42 if I'd done an L2 instead of L as last move of cross and L as first move on second pair, and 41 if I'd done OLL with rotations instead of U turns; Y2 f R U R' U' f' Y' F R U R' U' F, but this would've given me an U as AUF.

I've never had a FMC solve with less moves, but i guess that says more about my skills in FMC than anything else


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 31, 2011)

3:55.46, (3:48.63), 3:53.29, (4:01.02), 3:56.91 = *3:55.22*
OP, OP, DP, NP, DP


----------



## EricReese (Jan 31, 2011)

New PB single and Ao12. Single was with PLL parity

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:55.20
worst time: 2:36.57

current avg5: 2:17.39 (σ = 11.48)
best avg5: 2:02.66 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 2:10.68 (σ = 9.64)
best avg12: 2:10.68 (σ = 9.64)

session avg: 2:10.68 (σ = 9.64)
session mean: 2:11.55


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2:10.68
1. 2:00.09 U' f R' U' R B2 R r U2 L R2 f' L2 F2 f2 U2 f' L u2 L2 F' R U' F L U2 B' U2 B2 u' r F U u2 L2 r' F D u f
2. 2:12.31 f F2 L R' B' u r' f' D' B r' R2 L f R2 L u2 f u2 F' r R' L2 D2 r' L2 R' B D u U' L f2 L2 F u' R2 r D2 U'
3. 2:17.65 f' r' f' R2 D2 R F2 f2 R U B2 D f2 u2 f' F2 B' U' F2 f' U2 F2 B r2 B R' U' f r' R2 U2 u' B2 f F R' f' U' r' B'
4. 2:16.59 R F2 u2 U2 F u2 F2 U' u2 D' F' L2 D' f' r F' f r B' f u' L2 D' f D2 f R r2 u D2 L2 B2 R' r B f' U' L F r'
5. 2:03.33 R' f' u2 B' L2 R2 r U2 u L' r2 U B2 u' L' B2 f u R2 F' L' D2 U u' B2 f' r' U B2 D2 B2 r2 B' f' U2 D u2 r f' R2
6. (1:55.20) B' u' r u2 F' D2 U' R F' R f2 D2 R2 B2 u r f' B' F' U L2 U' L' R' u2 f2 D f L B2 R2 D2 U' L r B L2 B2 r' F'
7. 2:04.15 u' f R' F' u2 U2 F L2 B' u D R' L2 U2 L2 f u' D' r' R2 L2 f2 u' R u' L2 D2 u' r' D' L2 R2 B D2 r U L2 f' R2 r2
8. (2:36.57) B r2 U' R2 u2 r2 B r L' R' u' D2 F2 u D F U2 R' f r' L2 u2 r' B2 F2 U2 F' u' L2 r' f L2 u2 f u' r R2 F' B f'
9. 2:00.50 L U' R2 U L' U F' u f U2 r2 f2 U' R2 U' F2 u' L f2 F L U2 L' D2 R' u R F L' U' f' U2 L2 R F' D' u2 r R' u
10. 2:33.17 L' D2 F2 R' f' F' u' r' D' f' U2 L' r B2 L2 R' u f F L2 B F U u' R D f2 D R2 r2 f2 F2 U2 u F2 f2 L f2 r' R'
11. 2:06.21 U f r f r' B2 f' r' F D F R2 L2 f R' U r U R U2 D2 R2 D B U' D2 f r L2 F2 L2 r' F r2 D' u2 L2 R u f'
12. 2:12.78 u L' D F2 B D' L f2 F D' B L' U' F' f R' f' u f2 D' L D2 u2 f' L2 F B' L f B2 R2 U2 D2 L' r' u B U' D' r'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Derived x2 l2 U2 M U2 r U2 l' U2 l U2 B2 l B2 l' U2 l2 x2 in 1:53.30


----------



## plechoss (Jan 31, 2011)

wooohoo  OH
8.94 D' L B' F2 D U B' D' L' F' U2 B U2 D2 B' U' D2 L B2 F' L' F2 D L2 R2

x2 y' R D R U' 
R' U' R U2 R' U' R
U' R U' R' U' z U R' U'
x U' R' U x' R' U R U'
z' R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r' U


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Derived x2 l2 U2 M U2 r U2 l' U2 l U2 B2 l B2 l' U2 l2 x2 in 1:53.30


 
How do you make these up?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 31, 2011)

plechoss said:


> wooohoo  OH
> 8.94 D' L B' F2 D U B' D' L' F' U2 B U2 D2 B' U' D2 L B2 F' L' F2 D L2 R2
> 
> x2 y' R D R U'
> ...


 
O__O

Is that UWR?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 31, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> O__O
> 
> Is that UWR?


 
Nope.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 31, 2011)

What is the UWR?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 31, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Nope.


 
Then could you tell me what the record is?

Edit: Is it held by a kitten?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 31, 2011)

afaik it is 8.11 by a small kitten, but Frank Severinsen claims to have a sub8. Someone also told me Erik got a sub8 with LL skip, but I dunno if it's true or not.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 31, 2011)

OH full step single: 11.54

Scramble: F' D R U B U L' F2 L R' D2 U' B' D' U R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' R' U' R'

Solution:

Accidental double X cross: l' L y L2' U L' x U z' U' L' u (9) (looks so horrible :fp)

3rd pair: U' L' U L U' L' U' L (8)

4th pair: U L2' U2 L' U' L U' L2' (8)

OLL: L' U' L U' L' U2 L (7)

PLL: U z' U L' U L U L U L' U' L' U2 (12)

Move total: 44

Time: 11.54

Turning rate: 3.81tps


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 31, 2011)

What's the OH UWR for a full step single?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 31, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> OH full step single: 11.54
> 
> Scramble: F' D R U B U L' F2 L R' D2 U' B' D' U R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' R' U' R'
> 
> ...


 
Nice L and U moves.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes said:


> How do you make these up?








But with different 3 cycles (that's the hardest part, thinking of those)

I'm practising (to try and get sub 25q).


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2011)

5. 18.77 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 L B2 U' B' F' L' F D B L2 D'
y' x U L D2' x' y U' L2' U' L F' L' 
d' L' U' L U' L' U L
d2' L' U L U' L' U' L
U z' U L' U' L2' U L' U' L2' U L U' z'
U' L' U2 L D' L' U L' U L' U' L2' D' L U L' D2' 
54 moves/18.77=2.88tps


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 1, 2011)

5.67 avg50 with Guimond
I suck at Guimond

best time: 2.16
worst time: 11.52

current avg5: 6.29 (σ = 1.45)
best avg5: 4.91 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 6.08 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 5.17 (σ = 0.64)

session avg: 5.67 (σ = 1.06)

5.88, 5.48, 4.07, 6.93, 4.28, 6.39, 5.47, 11.52, 5.72, 6.34, 4.16, 5.55, 5.38, 6.69, 5.94, 4.95, 4.49, 4.86, 6.52, 4.96, 5.44, 4.20, 6.81, 7.72, 6.52, 2.16, 6.73, 4.33, 5.17, 5.21, 4.52, 5.66, 6.44, 5.52, 5.19, 6.60, 4.24, 4.16, 5.41, 6.35, 6.21, 6.36, 4.95, 6.32, 6.32, 4.15, 8.29, 8.56, 4.89, 5.70


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 1, 2011)

Stackmat 2x2

3.78 avg100


Spoiler



3.19, 3.11, 4.13, 3.40, 3.58, 2.71, 4.34, 3.25, 3.47, 2.96, 4.02, 4.33, 4.19, 3.52, 4.05, 4.06, 4.91, 3.27, 4.19, 3.71, 4.22, 3.59, 3.36, 4.02, 4.72, 2.66, 3.83, 3.72, 4.94, 3.52, 4.58, 3.18, 3.97, 3.00, 4.15, 3.13, 2.66, 4.56, 4.19, 4.50, 3.46, 3.52, 3.80, 2.93, 4.93, 3.77, 4.75, 2.86, 4.69, 5.06, 3.77, 3.88, 3.43, 4.28, 3.91, 3.15, 4.02, 4.27, 3.50, 5.27, 3.56, 2.91, 3.81, 3.81, 3.71, 3.38, 3.34, 3.15, 4.55, 3.52, 4.65, 4.27, 4.56, 3.36, 3.43, 4.41, 2.22, 3.40, 3.88, 3.94, 3.77, 3.52, 4.19, 3.13, 4.43, 3.77, 3.46, 3.81, 3.68, 3.78, 3.65, 3.91, 3.00, 4.13, 4.58, 3.19, 3.53, 3.31, 3.91, 3.22


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 1, 2011)

4x4:
*1:02.73, (59.75), 1:12.57, 1:00.60, 1:03.90*, 1:13.96, 1:07.25, 1:10.89, 1:07.23, 1:14.47, (1:30.97), 1:08.49 = 1:08.21

Avg5 = 1:02.41 .


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2011)

wat


----------



## Shortey (Feb 1, 2011)

14.01 avg12 on jflysim while watching a woman give birth in sex ed. 

EDIT:
13.37 avg12!!


----------



## LarsN (Feb 1, 2011)

I won FMC at Fredericia Open this weekend with a 39 move Roux solve


----------



## mande (Feb 1, 2011)

3x3: 17.53, 21.29, 22.68, 20.43, 26.28, 24.30, 22.93, 25.68, 18.88, 22.12, 23.00, 16.93 = 21.88 PB avg 12 on jflysim


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

3:49.02, 3:50.67, (3:32.25), 4:09.74, 4:15.97, 3:43.26, 4:09.63, 3:44.41, 3:55.50, (4:19.91), 3:56.07, 3:45.80 = *3:56.01*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 1, 2011)

I ran into an automatic door.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 1, 2011)

10.44, 12.05, 11.36, 10.20, 10.80, 10.23, 12.06, 10.38, 11.17, 10.62, 12.11, 11.46, 10.72, 10.44, 10.98

number of times: 15/15
best time: 10.20
worst time: 12.11

current avg5: 11.05 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 10.47 (σ = 0.24)

*current avg12: 10.89 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg12: 10.89 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 10.98 (σ = 0.59)
session mean: 11.00

No sub 10's though


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 1, 2011)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I ran into an automatic door.



Nice.

Gear cube 8.16 with forced orient gears skip, 2nd sub 20.

EDIT: 13.42 gear permutation skip


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

1:57.49, 1:52.14, 2:02.14, (2:07.13), 2:03.20, 1:56.83, 1:56.62, 2:06.72, 2:00.59, 2:04.24, 1:54.13, (1:50.36) = *1:59.41 Avg12*
Yay PB by 0.01


----------



## Godmil (Feb 1, 2011)

Daniel, what puzzles are these for, and are they speed solved or bld? :/


----------



## Shortey (Feb 1, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Daniel, what puzzles are these for, and are they speed solved or bld? :/


 
3:5x avg12 is 6x6 and 1:59 is 5x5. This isn't the blindfold accomplishments thread.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 1, 2011)

Ah, yes, thanks. I just get very confused when people just post numbers. Still not used to all the time ranges yet


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Ah, yes, thanks. I just get very confused when people just post numbers. Still not used to all the time ranges yet


 Yeah I just post times mostly because the puzzles are usually obvious enough to anyone who cares


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 1, 2011)

I managed to unlock The Guy on Super Meat Boy. Please tell me that someone here appreciates the difficulty of this.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, now get back to practising sq-1!

Ok, I lied :s


----------



## dPod121 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got a 28.72. First sub 30 ever on my 3x3. It was an oll skip though...


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not really cubing much at the moment, Rob. I'll probably practice again come March, for competitions and whatnot.


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 2, 2011)

19.86, 19.86, 19.86, (19.11), (20.00) = 19.86
Not a great average, but wow standard deviation


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I managed to unlock The Guy on Super Meat Boy. Please tell me that someone here appreciates the difficulty of this.


 
_whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat_

Dang, nice one. I'd be pretty proud of that.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 2, 2011)

So I was inspired by Kirjava's K4 video to try a timed K4 solve and it turns out that I solve with K4 just as fast as I do with redxn and Yau.
Time:2:17.48


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 2, 2011)

1.74 single 3x3x3. 
U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U B2 L' D' L B' F' D' R'

. Wonder who will see the solution. Got the scramble on IRC.

Got it from someone on IRC, not counting as PB obviously, thought it was funny.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 2, 2011)

Average of 12: 16.59
1. 15.90 F' U' F2 U' F' R' L U' L' B' L' R B2 L D' U2 F' L2 U2 D2 L R F' R' D' 
2. (13.89) F' B' L2 B2 F L B F' L' B2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 L U B L F L D2 R2 D2 R 
3. 16.40 B D' B L2 R B' F' L2 F D' F' R' D2 B' D2 B U2 R' U D R2 L D' R B 
4. 15.98 D2 F' L F2 L R2 U' L D' L R U2 D2 B' R' U' B R' D' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' 
5. 16.89 B D' R' L' U' D' B' D2 U' B' R2 F' D U' B' F2 L2 R2 B' F R B F2 R' L2 
6. 17.54 F' D R L2 B' F D' R' U L' R B' R2 L B L F' D' L' U' D F L' D F2 
7. (20.91) D L2 U B2 F L2 U2 R' D' R2 D R B L F U R' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B F U' 
8. 17.74 L B2 F' U2 F' L' D' L' U F B2 D L' D' U' R2 L F' B D L' R2 U' B2 D' 
9. 16.98 B D L2 U L' F' L2 F2 D' L2 U L U B2 D' B D' B' U R B L2 F' L2 F' 
10. 15.01 D' L F' D' B' R' L D2 L2 B F L B' R2 D R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 B 
11. 14.97 B2 L R2 D F2 U L' R B L B2 F2 L' D' F' R L' D U' B' R L2 F' L B 
12. 18.45 B L R' U' F U B2 F' L' R B' L U D2 B L B' R L' B' R B' L' F2 U'


----------



## ruff48 (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1.74 single 3x3x3.
> U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U B2 L' D' L B' F' D' R'
> 
> . Wonder who will see the solution. Got the scramble on IRC.
> ...


 
Wow that is crazy easy.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 2, 2011)

Average of 12: 21.00
1. 21.33 L R F2 R B U2 B' L2 F2 L' D' U F2 R2 L B R F' U' R B' F' L' R2 B2 
2. 19.51 L2 B' R F U2 B' U' D R' U R B2 F2 D' U2 L F' R' D' R F R' B2 F' R 
3. 19.34 F2 L2 F U' D' B' R L F L2 D' U' B L2 U' F' R2 B' U' L' R2 D' B L' U' 
4. 22.37 F2 L' R U2 D' B' D U' L F2 B R L' B2 F' D' R U' F L2 F' R' L2 F' U2 
5. 22.33 B' L D B' D U L' D R' L D2 F B2 R B R2 D' L F' D R2 D' B L' R' 
6. 19.30 L U R D' R B2 L2 F' L2 R U2 D B' F L B R' U D L' R' U2 F' B2 L 
7. (25.56) U' R2 D' F' U2 F2 D' F' B' U L F' B2 L' B' L' B2 F2 L F2 U2 F' U' L' U' 
8. 21.40 U L' R U' B D' U F2 U2 D L' R2 B F2 U2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 
9. (18.37) R2 U' F' B' D' B U2 F L2 R' D' R D U' F' R2 F D' B D' F B' R U L2 
10. 22.05 L2 B' U' R2 F2 B U' R2 F2 L' R' D2 L2 R U R' U' L D' F2 B' U' F2 B2 L' 
11. 21.41 F U2 B' U2 F U2 B F' R U2 D' R' D2 R2 L2 D2 B' F' U B F U2 F U' L2 
12. 20.97 L2 R D2 L' D2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' U2 L D2 B2 F' R B L' D' R' B R2 F' U F

Got on the 21.00 mark TWICE. then I messed up with a stupid +2 on an F perm. Next time I failed and got a 24. :fp

Oh well. Its still PB


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2011)

OH 

*22.15 avg5*
18.78, (15.90), 24.85, 22.82, (25.27)

*23.09 avg12*
18.78, (15.90), 24.85, 22.82, (25.27), 20.31, 23.88, 23.56, 25.12, 25.02, 23.12, 23.48

*25.85 avg50*


Spoiler



24.40, 32.06, 26.55, 27.81, 30.80, 27.73, 25.74, 23.49, 33.88, 18.78, 15.90, 24.85, 22.82, 25.27, 20.31, 23.88, 23.56, 25.12, 25.02, 23.12, 23.48, 27.97, 24.58, 27.30, 26.66, 21.73, 27.88, 21.94, 28.92, 28.39, 30.70, 24.95, 28.77, 23.73, 28.23, 26.42, 29.65, 25.72, 21.09, 30.63, 28.25, 30.96, 25.27, 26.19, 26.22, 27.30, 25.04, 24.58, 23.35, 23.63



The 18.78 was a pll skip and I think the 15.90 was an ll skip. If it was, that's my 5th ever. Also, that's a new lucky single PB. I probably turn slower than everyone else this speed. This is becuase I do R' with the 'over-the-top' push (left handed). It's hard to have smooth algs turning like this. The japanese style turning just isn't working for me.
Woah.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 2, 2011)

qqwref said:


> _whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat_
> 
> Dang, nice one. I'd be pretty proud of that.


 


And then I managed to complete the Skyscraper warp zone with both bandages. Each of the three levels were probably easier than each of The Kid's (yeah, I kept calling him the guy earlier =S) levels, but having to restart every three lives was annoying.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 2, 2011)

19.90 OH solve ep skip. OLL was 2gen Pi case no AUF. Saw it was going to skip . First sub20
Done while racing Eric and 2 other cubers on skype . Pretty excited.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 2, 2011)

Statistics for 02-02-2011 14:34:44

Average: 47.50
Standard Deviation: 3.36
Best Time: 39.09
Worst Time: 56.29
Individual Times:
1.	49.82	R' F2 D B' L2 B' Rw' U F U2 L Rw2 R F' Uw' U2 Fw' R' D' R D' U2 Fw' L B F Uw B D2 Uw' R2 B2 F D' U B2 L' B F Rw
2.	50.85	Rw2 R Uw2 F' Rw' F2 L R U' B' Fw Uw2 L Fw2 L' Uw' L' Rw2 R D Uw' U2 Fw2 D L' Rw D R' Uw2 R2 Fw Rw2 R D2 U' R' B' Fw F' Uw
3.	43.65	F2 L R' U2 L2 Rw' R' U B' F Rw Uw2 L2 Fw D' B R' F D' L' Rw R2 U F2 D B2 Fw' F2 L' U2 Rw' D2 U' B' L R U2 F' D' B'
4.	42.58	Fw2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 R' B' Fw Rw' F L2 B Fw F D' Uw B' Fw2 U Fw D' Uw Rw2 B' Rw R F2 Uw2 L2 R2 B' Uw Fw2 D2 Uw' U L Rw' U L D'
5.	46.90	U2 L' U B D B' Fw2 F' D2 U2 R Uw2 Rw' B' R2 Fw F Uw' U' R' D' Fw F' D R' U' Rw' U2 L2 B' R' Uw' Rw2 R' B2 Rw' D2 Rw2 B' U'
6.	(56.29)	B Rw2 D' Uw' F L' R D2 Uw2 U' L' Rw R' B F' Uw' F Uw' U' Rw U' B2 U2 B' F' R' D R2 D R' Uw Rw' R Fw Rw2 R2 Uw F' L' Rw
7.	49.31	D2 Uw Rw' B' F2 Uw' B F Rw R2 D Uw' U' B' F U' F U2 Rw' R B2 Rw' D U F Rw2 R2 B2 Rw' D2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Rw' B' Fw F' L2
8.	43.07	L2 B' Fw F L2 U' Fw L2 B Fw' F2 L Rw2 R Uw2 R B2 U2 B' Fw' F U2 B' F' Uw2 U2 B' F2 L U2 B' F2 L' Rw2 F D' F L' Uw2 B2
9.	(39.09)	F2 U R2 Uw' U B2 F' L R D' B' Uw L2 Rw2 R D Uw' U B Fw R B L' U2 B' D2 B2 F D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 L Rw R Fw D2 R B2
10.	47.14	L B2 F2 Uw F U' L Rw R2 Fw2 D L2 B D' L R B U2 B U L' D2 R D2 Rw U' L' Rw2 Fw Uw Fw2 D Uw U R2 D Uw2 L Rw Fw'
11.	55.01	Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 Fw' D' U B2 Fw' F' R B' L R B Uw' U' B2 Rw' Uw L' D2 F2 Rw Fw2 L R U' B2 Fw' F' D2 Uw' U2 Fw F2 U
12.	46.66	F' Rw' B Fw F2 L Uw2 Fw L Rw' R U F Uw Rw R B2 L' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U L2 B' Uw' Fw2 D' L2 U Rw2 Uw B' Fw' Uw' U R' D' Uw' Rw'

Yau

39.09 had OLL parity but last cross edge, + BL and BR edges skip (incl. placement)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 2, 2011)

1:34.39, (2:12.03), 1:42.92, 1:47.52, 1:33.19, 1:49.01, 1:32.08, 1:44.20, 1:41.87, 1:28.10, 1:38.83, 1:47.56, 1:30.12, 1:41.28, 1:37.63, 1:38.78, 1:37.49, 1:36.31, 1:42.53, 1:53.99, 1:46.55, 1:40.31, 1:35.67, 1:28.78, 1:25.80, 1:29.21, 1:41.46,* 1:36.15, 1:38.64, 1:34.39, 1:29.19, 1:38.35, (1:18.81), 1:37.34, 1:38.46, 1:25.34, 1:26.35, 1:42.90, 1:27.26*, 1:42.05, 1:39.12, 1:38.67, 1:39.23, 1:40.99, 1:34.54, 1:33.80, 1:38.02, 1:38.55, 1:22.06, 1:36.62, 1:34.49, 1:43.62, 1:48.28, 1:24.97, 1:45.32

number of times: 55/55
best time: 1:18.81
worst time: 2:12.03

current avg5: 1:41.14 (σ = 4.76)
best avg5: 1:29.68 (σ = 5.43)

current avg12: 1:37.09 (σ = 5.48)
best avg12: *1:33.15 *(σ = 5.21)

session avg: 1:37.36 (σ = 6.88)
session mean: 1:37.66


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 2, 2011)

You've gotten really bad at 4x4


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't rub it in


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2011)

4x4
1:04.75, (1:18.18), (56.66), 1:00.81, 56.69 = 1:00.75


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2011)

Guess the event 

Average of 5: 38.57


Spoiler



1.	37.63	B' L2 R B' F L2 R' B2 F R' D U2 B L D B D' L D2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 R
2.	36.25	L' B' F D' U2 B' D U B' D F' R2 D B2 F L' R' B2 F' L' B F L' B R2
3.	(47.09)	F2 D2 B' U2 B' F' D' B F' D2 R U2 R2 D' U2 L' D' U' F' L D' B' D' U R'
4.	(35.05)	D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' D' U B2 F L R2 B' R' F2 D' U2 B' U2 L R' D' U2 F
5.	41.84	F' R2 B F D2 B F D B F U2 B F' D' R B2 F' R2 B F2 L2 R2 D' B F2



Average of 12: 43.38


Spoiler



1.	40.50	B L' R2 F D2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 L' F2 L R2 U' F' D' U L' B F' D' U' B F'
2.	39.19	L' D2 F2 D' B D L' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 B F' L' R' D' U L D' L R2 F' R'
3.	(DNF)	U L' R' B2 F R2 D2 U B F' L2 D B' R D2 L2 R' B F2 L2 R D U' B' F
4.	48.25	B2 F' R' B2 F2 U B' F' U R B2 F' R U' B L B2 F L' D' L R F2 L2 R2
5.	42.05	D U L D' L D2 R' F L2 R' D2 L2 R' D U2 L' F2 L2 R U B L2 R' F R'
6.	48.68	L R' D U2 B D U2 L R' B F' L R2 D2 F' L' R2 U' B' L R' D2 U F2 D
7.	37.63	B' L2 R B' F L2 R' B2 F R' D U2 B L D B D' L D2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 R
8.	36.25	L' B' F D' U2 B' D U B' D F' R2 D B2 F L' R' B2 F' L' B F L' B R2
9.	47.09	F2 D2 B' U2 B' F' D' B F' D2 R U2 R2 D' U2 L' D' U' F' L D' B' D' U R'
10.	(35.05)	D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' D' U B2 F L R2 B' R' F2 D' U2 B' U2 L R' D' U2 F
11.	41.84	F' R2 B F D2 B F D B F U2 B F' D' R B2 F' R2 B F2 L2 R2 D' B F2
12.	52.28	F' L2 B2 F L2 D2 L U2 B R U L R U2 L' R2 B2 L F2 D2 U F U R F'


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 2, 2011)

Toad said:


> Guess the event


Feet


----------



## EricReese (Feb 2, 2011)

BLD? lol


Toad said:


> Guess the event
> 
> Average of 5: 38.57
> 
> ...


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 2, 2011)

I would've guessed sq1 if it weren't for the scrambles


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2011)

Toad said:


> Guess the event



Team BLD


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 2, 2011)

3x3 avg12:

Average: 16.85
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 14.78
Worst Time: 20.30
Individual Times:
1. 15.90 F' R2 F' L2 U' L' R D2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' F' U L R D2 L' D' B2 F' D' B' D
2. 16.66 L' F L D2 B F' L' B2 L2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 B' F2 U2 R F' L R' B F2 D U'
3. 16.34 D' U F U2 L2 U L' D' U B F U' B D2 R' D B2 F D U2 F R' F U' B2
4. (20.30) D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' F U2 F R F L' R B D' U2 L R' B U' L R B
5. 20.06 L B2 F R' D2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 B' F2 D' U F2 L2 B' L' B U'
6. 16.03 B2 F L2 F2 L' R U2 B F D' B2 L' B2 F' L D L2 D' L' F' U2 F2 D B U2
7. (14.78) R B2 U2 B D' U2 B' R' F2 R2 F D' L D2 R2 D' B2 F D2 F D2 U B R2 F'
8. 17.77 R' B' F R2 B F' L' R2 B F' R D2 U B2 F2 U F' D' F2 D2 L2 R D U' F'
9. 15.66 U2 F' L' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 D B' D2 F' U R B2 U B' F' L R2 B F2 L' D' U
10. 15.75 D2 F' U B2 F R2 U R U2 L D2 U2 B F' U' B' D2 F' L2 R B2 L' R2 D2 U
11. 16.19 B2 F' D2 B F D' L R2 B F D' L R' D2 U B' D2 U F' D B2 U' F2 L' R
12. 18.18 F2 U F' R' D' R U' L' R' B' F D2 U L' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R F' L2 R D U


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Team BLD


 
YEP. With me. WE THE BOMB.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1.74 single 3x3x3.
> U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U B2 L' D' L B' F' D' R'
> 
> . Wonder who will see the solution. Got the scramble on IRC.
> ...


 
It's also obviously not a scramble.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 2, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> It's also obviously not a scramble.


 
Obviously considering its' only 18 moves <_<.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 2, 2011)

1:10.05, 1:03.60, 1:14.53, 1:05.32, 1:22.35, 1:19.66, 1:21.81, 1:04.40[pll skip], 1:14.95, 1:19.35, 1:11.99, 1:14.45 = *1:13.65 *


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 2, 2011)

5x5 avg 5:

Average: 2:22.11
Standard Deviation: 3.63
Best Time: 2:06.28
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	2:28.68	Bw' Rw2 Dw' U' B2 Uw2 Lw' F' Uw2 U' F Rw' Dw2 Lw' R2 F2 U L2 B' Lw Fw' L' Lw R' Uw' L' Dw Lw2 R F' L Lw' D' Dw' Uw' U' Fw2 D' Uw' Lw' B F2 Rw' Dw2 U' F2 Lw2 R' D2 R' Fw D Dw Uw' U' Lw2 F L2 R' F2

2.	2:19.61	L2 R Bw L' R Bw' F Uw L2 B' Bw2 Fw F D2 F Dw2 Fw2 D F2 Dw' L' R' Bw2 Dw' F2 U' Rw2 Bw L' Lw' Rw2 R Fw' L2 B' Fw' L D L2 Uw2 U Fw' L Rw Uw U2 Lw' R' Bw2 F2 L R Dw' Lw2 Bw U2 B' Bw' D2 Dw2

3.	(2:06.28)	L2 R F' L2 B Fw' F Dw' U' R D' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' D Lw' Fw Rw' R2 F2 U B L2 Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw L' B2 L2 R2 D Dw B Bw' Lw2 U Fw Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw R2 Dw2 U Rw U2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Lw Rw R Dw2 Lw' R2

4.	2:18.05	Lw Fw2 R2 Bw' Fw' F2 D' Bw2 Lw' R Bw D2 R2 D2 Uw L' Lw' Rw Fw2 D2 B Rw Uw2 Rw' D R U' Lw Rw2 R D Fw2 D2 U2 Bw2 L2 B' Fw' L B Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw' Rw F' Lw B2 Dw2 Fw F2 Lw' B R Bw Rw2 R2 U Fw2 Lw'

5.	(DNF)	Dw' B' Dw' Bw2 Rw' R Bw' Fw D U Lw' Uw2 L' Uw2 U' L2 Rw Uw2 R Dw Uw Fw' Lw Bw2 L Rw' Fw' F2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' Dw' F2 L Lw' B D2 Lw Bw' Uw Lw' B' D2 L D R2 Dw2 Bw F' D Uw2 L2 Bw2 Dw' B' Fw2 F' L2 F' D2



3x3 OH avg 5:

Average: 31.71
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 28.25
Worst Time: 42.52
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	29.47	R2 F2 L R U L' F' D2 B F' D2 R' B U' L' R' B U2 F' R U' F2 L2 R B
2.	(28.25)	L2 R' B' D' U' B' D L R' B' L' F D' U L2 U2 B2 U' R U2 R D U2 L' U
3.	32.52	L F2 D' U2 L R2 D' U R2 D' R U' B2 F L' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L' R D' U2
4.	(42.52)	R2 F' D2 U L R' B2 F L R U2 B2 D U B L' D' L F R U2 R' U' B' F'
5.	33.13	B' U L R' D2 R2 B' R D2 F R' D2 U' R' U2 L2 R' D' U' R' B F2 L R' B'


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Obviously considering its' only 18 moves <_<.


 
Ryan Reese does it again!




CharlieCooper said:


> YEP. With me. WE THE BOMB.


 
YEAH WE ARE!!

Unless we get a U perm, I think three times Charlie messed up a U perm >__>


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 3, 2011)

5x5

2:12.62, 2:21.40, 2:24.87, 2:11.80, 2:25.20, 2:18.67, *2:22.73, 2:25.06, 2:19.66, 2:10.92, (2:09.85)*, (2:25.93) = 2:19.29

bolded is 2:17.77 avg5

the 2:09 is also a PB

woah


EDIT:

4x4

1:20.02, 1:26.05, *1:07.75, 1:24.01, 1:22.28, (1:34.51), (1:04.81),* 1:20.91, 1:25.89, 1:25.12, 1:19.62, 1:17.89 = 1:20.95

bolded is 1:18.01 avg5

the 1:04 is also a PB

woah


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 3, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.17
worst time: 19.96

current avg5: 10.31 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 9.64 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 11.20 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 10.37 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 11.19 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 11.19 (σ = 1.32)

Yay PB avg100 by 0.02. Would've been better but popped towards the end (the 19), still an avg100 with LingYun with only one pop is an achievement =p


----------



## slocuber (Feb 3, 2011)

333 avg50:

Cubes Solved: 50/51
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.10
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 10.44
Worst Time: 17.77

Best avg5:12.63
Best avg12: 13.71


----------



## Shortey (Feb 3, 2011)

Average of 5: 7.73
1. 7.13 F' U2 D2 L2 F R' F2 U L B R F B' U L' U2 L' B2 F D B' D' R' U D'
2. 7.16 D U2 R' L F2 U2 F' R B2 L2 R2 F' L D' U2 B L' D' L2 U2 B F' U' B' L2
3. 8.90 U B' U D B' U' B' F2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L D2 R F' D' R' U2 L R' F'
4. (10.39) R2 L2 F' U2 D' F B' U' F' B R' F U B' F' D R' L' U2 F' R L2 D2 L2 U
5. (6.45) U D' F B' L' R2 F' D2 R' F' L B F' D B U' F B' U' L2 D2 F U' R' L 

7.16 and 6.45 were PLL skip with the exact same OLL xD


----------



## Toad (Feb 3, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Average of 5: 7.73
> 1. 7.13 F' U2 D2 L2 F R' F2 U L B R F B' U L' U2 L' B2 F D B' D' R' U D'
> 2. 7.16 D U2 R' L F2 U2 F' R B2 L2 R2 F' L D' U2 B L' D' L2 U2 B F' U' B' L2
> 3. 8.90 U B' U D B' U' B' F2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L D2 R F' D' R' U2 L R' F'
> ...


 
O_O wow!


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 3, 2011)

Last Super Meat Boy post. I promise. There's a good reason for that though: I've 100%'ed the game now =D (That means, A+ on every level [including dark worlds and Cotton Alley], every bandage, every glitch zone completed and every character unlocked). Hands down, my biggest accomplishment in gaming.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 4, 2011)

5.64 avg100 with Guimond


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 4, 2011)

2/2 multi BLD, first attempt ever with Letters for edges and numbers for corners. 9:xx.xx


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 4, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> 2/2 multi BLD, first attempt ever with Letters for edges and numbers for corners. 9:xx.xx


 
There is a Blindfold Accomplishment Thread, just to let you know 
Congratulations though


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 4, 2011)

Post that in the BLD accomplishment thread Machanga.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 4, 2011)

oh, I forgot about that thread. I'm not going to post it there though since it's already here.


----------



## cuberr (Feb 4, 2011)

First sub 30 Ao5! 29.55


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 4, 2011)

PB single/average
19.70[Antisune into U], 26.50, 30.76, 29.95, 25.97, 31.80, 23.40, 29.18, 30.99, 26.16, 26.21, 25.58 = *27.47*


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 4, 2011)

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

just did a 17.21 avg50. It was sub-17 for most of the avg. The last 7 solves were horrible, and brought the average up by around .25 of a second. I was solving sooo much better than ever before during almost the whole average (broke my PB avg12 by almost .4 of a second, and got 4 sub-14 solves, none of which were lucky), and yet now I only broke my old PB avg50 by .05 when I was solving so much better than that. 
I am taking a break from 3x3 solving for several days; that just depressed me

The accomplishment part of it is the 16.22 avg12 that I got.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 4, 2011)

after a hiatus from speedcubing

51.27, 55.57, 51.34, 53.10, (45.27), 49.69, 54.04, 51.38, 50.98, 54.64, 50.97, 59.19, 51.27, 57.32, 53.55, 57.30, 53.10, 54.47, (1:01.36), 53.42, 56.16, 51.96, 51.55, 46.80, 47.72, 54.89, 55.29, 52.45, 56.16, 56.66, 58.96, 50.24, 54.39, 55.14, 1:00.84, 58.66, 50.01, 55.01, 51.98, 1:00.42, 52.28, 49.70, 47.49, 51.45, 51.04, 55.95, 55.24, 54.85, 50.18, 51.92, 47.52, 47.72, 57.84

session avg (of 53) : 53.35 (σ = 3.41) (lol naise numbers)

of which 52.28, 49.70, (47.49), 51.45, 51.04, (55.95), 55.24, 54.85, 50.18, 51.92, 47.52, 47.72, = best avg12: 51.19 (σ = 2.46)

revived my dayan 4x4x4..some of the bad times were caused by pops...one of the 47s had a pop too >_>


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 4, 2011)

dohohoho
number of times: 114/114
best time: 8.05
worst time: 15.67

current avg5: 10.18 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 10.55 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 10.38 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 10.96 (σ = 1.11)
*best avg100: 10.93* (σ = 1.14)

Very consistent. 24 sub-10s in total. No pops  I think it's also my PB avg5 in there, can't remember cos it's been too long


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 4, 2011)

Some stuff I got over the past 2 days while my internet was broken...

10.89 OH single (PLL skip)

And some 3x3:
lotsa sub-7 singles
8.90 avg12
9.60 avg50
9.81 avg100

The 8.9 avg12 is my second ever sub-9 (yay).
Also had a separate 9.09 avg12 in the session.


Average: 8.90
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 7.80
Worst Time: 12.11
Individual Times:
1.	(12.11)	D' U2 F' L' D F L' R' B U' L2 B' F' D L' R B F2 U' L2 R2 B' F R2 F
2.	8.30	L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F L2 B D U' R2 B' F2 R' D2 L F' L2 D' U L B2 R2 B' F'
3.	(7.80)	R2 U B F' R' B' F2 D2 U2 F D U' B' L R B2 L' R' B' D2 U L R' U L'
4.	8.88	R2 U' R D2 U' F2 R F' L2 R' D' F2 L R2 B' U' F L' R' U F2 L2 R D' B
5.	8.92	R2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 L R U B F D' U L U L R D' R' U' R' B' D R2 B
6.	8.92	F R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L' R2 B F L2 B2 F' D2 U2 B F R D' U2 B' D2 R' D' R
7.	10.48	R2 D2 U2 B2 R D U' L' U L R2 U' B F L2 R2 D' R' B U2 B2 U2 B2 L U
8.	8.73	L R' U F' L2 D2 U B2 R B F D' B2 F' L R D' R' B2 U B R D' B' F'
9.	9.33	B' R2 U2 R2 U' R B R' U' B L R D' U L' R D2 L2 R2 B F' D' B2 F2 D2
10.	8.59	B' D2 F' L' R' B' F' L R' B' F' D L' D2 U' R F D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R' B2 L
11.	8.55	U' R B U2 L R' U L' R D' L' B R' U F2 U2 R2 U L2 B' F U L D' R
12.	8.27	B' F2 L B2 U2 R F R' F L2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 B2 F D U2 F2 U2 B R' D F2

No lucky solves; couldn't roll the Macky.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 4, 2011)

2x2 average of 12:
Average of 12: 2.74
1. 2.69 F' U R2 F' U2 F U F U R' U' 
2. 2.95 R' U2 F U' F R' U2 R U' R2 U' 
3. (1.20) U R' F' R2 F' R U R U2 R' U' 
4. 3.26 F2 U F U' F R2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
5. 2.30 U F R' U2 F R' U2 F' U R' U' 
6. (4.00) F U' F' R F' R F' U' F R' U' 
7. 2.29 U' F' U F U2 F2 R F' U' R2 U' 
8. 3.50 F2 R U' F U F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
9. 2.51 U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
10. 3.79 U' F R' U' F R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
11. 2.56 U2 F2 R' F U' F2 U F U' R2 U' 
12. 1.55 R' U2 F R' F' U2 F' R' U' R' U' 
Pretty happy with this


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 15.32
14.97, 16.32, 13.00, 15.42, 15.78, 14.36, 15.21, (18.54), (12.96), 17.54, 16.21, 14.37
I cube well when angry


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 4, 2011)

Tried all my PLL algorithms and here is where I stand for speed:

Sub-1: H

Sub-1.5: Aa, Ab, T, Jb, E, Ua, Ub 

Sub-2: Jb, Ra, Rb, Nb, V, F, Y, Ga, Gc, Gd, Z

Sub-2.5: Na, Gb

Alright, but I was hoping I could sub 2 the last two PLLs.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 5, 2011)

number of times: 147/147
best time: 2.39
worst time: 7.78

current avg5: 4.48 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 3.84 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 4.31 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 4.29 (σ = 0.75)

current avg100: 4.83 (σ = 0.81)
best avg100: 4.83 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 4.94 (σ = 0.85)


got a 5.07 avg100, which was already a PB, but then I decided "no, I want sub-5." So then I rolled the **** out of the first avg100 and got a decent amount sub-5.  
the avg5 and avg12 are also PBs

EDIT: This is with Ortega.
EDIT2: There were only 4 sup-6 solves in the whole 4.83 avg100


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 5, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:00.35
1. 1:02.83 D2 B2 F Fw R2 Rw2 D2 U' Rw' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B F2 D U2 L2 Rw D2 L R' U' Fw2 Rw2 L2 F2 Rw' B2 U' L U' Uw2 L2 U2 Uw2 D2 R' Rw Uw
2. 1:00.23 U' R' F2 Fw Uw F' Fw' B2 U R' Fw' F' B D2 Uw' Rw' U' F2 U' Uw' L' B' R' Uw' B2 Uw2 D2 B2 L Rw D2 Rw' R Fw' B' R U2 F' U R2
3. 58.00 D2 Uw Rw F2 Fw2 R Rw2 D' L2 B R L U' L B Rw L2 F L U2 F U' F' B' U' Rw' D2 Rw F Fw2 R B' F Rw F2 U' R2 Rw B L'
4. (1:13.58) U F2 Uw' D2 U2 L' Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 D U' Fw R' L2 Uw' D2 F2 Uw2 L' Rw2 B Uw2 Rw2 L2 B2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B L R2 B' R' Rw' F' Rw B2 Uw'
5. (55.73) D2 L' Rw2 Fw2 B' F2 D Rw2 D U2 F' U R' B' Rw2 F B R L2 B2 F' L2 R' B2 L' R' Rw2 F Rw B' D' F D Fw2 R U2 R Rw' U' R' 

PB with the X-Cube, but not overall PB (1:00.00)
Sub-1 is so close, yet so far...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 5, 2011)

New PBs

Single NL: 19.94
Avg of 3: 25.51
Avg of 5: 27.44
*Avg of 12: 29.10*
Avg of 100: 33.01




Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 4, 2011 3:33:24 PM - 11:06:53 PM

Mean: 33.01
Standard deviation: 5.37
Best Time: 19.94
Worst Time: 53.11

Best average of 5: 27.44
96-100 - (29.95) (24.94) 27.86 25.33 29.13

Best average of 12: 29.10
88-99 - 27.37 29.02 33.47 27.06 26.69 32.02 (37.29) 32.27 29.95 (24.94) 27.86 25.33

1. 44.31 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F' L' D R' D2 U' B' F2 D' F L2
2. 45.65 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D' B2 U R2 D' L' F2 U F D F2 U' F2 L' B'
3. 44.35 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' B2 F' R U2 R U' B L2 B2 D'
4. 30.56 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R' F' D' R F R U2 L B2 U'
5. 42.44 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 R' F' U' R' D' B' F D2 F' U
6. 34.59 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L' D2 L2 F R' B2 D2 B' F' D' U2
7. 35.48 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 F' U' L D2 B2 U2 F R2 U R2 U2
8. 31.92 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R D' B' F2 R' L F U F' U
9. 46.55 L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B D2 U' R' L D' B' D2 L F
10. 31.24 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F' D2 F D' F2 R D' U2 R2 F2
11. 35.71 D F2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U B' F2 R F' R D R' B2 F L'
12. 39.71 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F U' L' B D R U R' L' F' U
13. 28.46 F2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B R' D L' U L2 U F2 R' F'
14. 38.58 B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R' F D B2 D2 U' B D R U'
15. 26.33 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F L' B R' L2 U L2 B' R' U'
16. 26.48 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' U R2 D' L' B' D2 F R' L' U2
17. 28.10 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B U' L U2 B L2 F R2 U' L
18. 33.09 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R' D F L' F D F2 R2 L' D U'
19. 37.02 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 U B2 U B R L' F' L U' B2 F R2 F2 U2
20. 43.05 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D' R' U2 B F' R B D' F D2 F'
21. 53.11 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U B' L' U F D2 B' R L' B' D' U'
22. 32.51 D2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B R L U F' D L F L2 B U
23. 39.24 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' F' D' R U L U' B2 F' D' R2
24. 26.31 F2 D U B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D' U2 R U B2 F' U2 L'
25. 27.49 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L' B' R F2 R' D' R2 D' R' D U
26. 32.55 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 R U F L F2 U L2 F2 L' D2 U'
27. 35.91 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 U' L D F L' D' B' R B R' L2 U'
28. 34.56 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' B R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F L U'
29. 33.80 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' F2 U B2 D F R2 L D2 R U
30. 31.09 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' U2 F' R' D' B U' F2 R B' L' F' R' U
31. 29.87 U L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B' U2 L' F U' L2 U2 B' D' U'
32. 36.01 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D' F R2 U R' B D B D2 L' B2 U'
33. 31.22 F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D B L2 U B' U' F D R B D
34. 28.26 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 U R' F2 L F2 D' F L D' U2 L'
35. 33.89 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D B' D U' B U2 R' F R L B' D2
36. 38.50 U B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B' R F L U' R L2 D R' B' L'
37. 31.74 D L2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F' D' B2 D B L D U2 F' D U'
38. 37.55 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L U R' U' B' R' U R2 F L D'
39. 32.27 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D2 B F2 R L2 U2 L U' F' U2 L
40. 38.42 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U R B' F2 U R' D2 L' D U2 B' U
41. 44.54 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D B2 D2 R2 F L B' R' D U R L B
42. 30.59 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' D2 F' D' U2 L2 B' R U F
43. 34.72 F2 U' B2 L2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' F D2 B' L' D' U' F' D2 F' D
44. 34.53 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' B R L B D' U B' U2 B2 L'
45. 34.74 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 R' F' D' U' B2 L D2 F2 U2 B D'
46. 36.26 F2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L' B F R' F' L' B U F2 L U'
47. 32.50 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U F2 L' D2 F D' L2 U' F2 R' B R2
48. 32.07 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' D U2 L2 F2 D R' L' U2
49. 39.52 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 L D' B R2 B2 L' F R2 U B R'
50. 28.93 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F' L' D2 B' R' L2 D L2 B F U2
51. 34.87 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D B R' D' R2 F D' L F2 D2 L
52. 31.16 D' R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U F' U' L' B2 U2 R L' F' D'
53. 34.92 B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B U2 L' F' D' F2 U2 B2 L F2
54. 38.50 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L U F2 R2 B R' U B R2 D U2
55. 30.08 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B U2 B' L U' L2 D2 U' F U'
56. 32.92 R2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 U' F L2 U' R' F2 R D' L U2
57. 22.05 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U' R2 L' D' F' R D U2 R' U'
58. 37.42 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 R B' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' F D
59. 32.34 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 D F' L D' L' B L' U' B L2 U
60. 31.94 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R B' F' U R' B L D2 U2 B' D2
61. 30.14 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L' D' F' R' L D2 B2 U' B2
62. 30.82 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 F D F D2 B' U' L D'
63. 29.31 F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 U' B2 U R B' R' F L U'
64. 30.78 U2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L U2 R' L2 B2 U R2 L D U2
65. 31.28 U F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U B2 R B' R2 U2 R F2 D F U' L
66. 30.54 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' F D2 R2 L F' L' U R2 F2 D2 U
67. 29.93 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 B R D' U B R2 B R' F U'
68. 32.31 D' U' L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R F' D2 L F' L2 B2 L2 F' D' U'
69. 25.21 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U L F' D2 B U B U2 R2 L' D' U'
70. 37.33 B2 D' U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U F D2 B' L B' L2 B2 U' F' L2
71. 32.82 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L U F2 D B2 L2 F' D B' U2
72. 28.36 U F2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 L D2 L' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 D F'
73. 29.99 D2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U B' R L D' B2 L B' L U' R2 D2
74. 29.68 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 F2 R' F D2 R' B2 D2 R' D F' L
75. 32.07 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F R' B' D2 U2 B U2 R' B L2 U'
76. 33.06 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 U R' L2 B' D' B2 L
77. 19.94 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F D' F2 R2 U F' R U' F' R U2
78. 26.69 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U' F D2 U2 L D2 B' D B' R U' B
79. 29.91 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U F U' B' U' L U2 B F L' F'
80. 29.87 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' F' L2 B D' B L' D' U R B D2
81. 34.11 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B F' U F D' L2 B U2 L D2
82. 38.73 B2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R F' D2 R L' B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2
83. 36.70 D' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R F' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' F'
84. 30.60 D L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D F U B' D R' L U' B' R D'
85. 31.28 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F' U F2 R D' B' R D2 U2 L U
86. 31.36 F2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B' L' B2 F' D2 U B2 F' D' L D
87. 34.05 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' U R2 D' B2 R' B' D2 U2 L' U'
88. 27.37 R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F L U' R2 F' R B R D' L' U'
89. 29.02 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D B2 U F2 U' B F U R2 B2 R' F2 U' L F L2
90. 33.47 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D U' F' U' R' L' F R2 L2 D L' F2 L'
91. 27.06 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' F' R F U' B U B2 U2 R'
92. 26.69 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 R L' U' R L B' D2 L2 F' U'
93. 32.02 D2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U B2 R U' B U' F' U' B2 L B2 D' U'
94. 37.29 L2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 R B2 D U2 F R F2 L2 U R2
95. 32.27 F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B2 R U2 F D2 F' R' F' L2 U B'
96. 29.95 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' L2 D' B D2 F' U B L' U2
97. 24.94 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R D2 R B2 D R' D' L'
98. 27.86 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' U B2 R' U2 B' F L B2 F' D U
99. 25.33 D B2 U R2 L2 U B2 F2 U L2 U' L D R F D' R2 U2 B R' B' U
100. 29.13 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U L F R' D B' L B' L' U' B' U'



EDIT --
Sunday best avg of 5: 27.32


----------



## Anthony (Feb 5, 2011)

6.53
lolscramble
B2 U R2 U R2 D U2 R2 U' D R2 F2 D2 R2 L' F B L2 R B' L' D2 B L B2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 5, 2011)

don't remember OH PBs

best avg5: 16.33 (σ = 1.55)
14.94, (14.02), 18.49, (20.04), 15.57

best avg12: 18.11 (σ = 1.85)
19.32, 18.06, (23.23), 15.95, 20.16, 14.94, (14.02), 18.49, 20.04, 15.57, 18.75, 19.88


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 5, 2011)

So... i decided to practice CLL prediction a bit and i got this. Inspection time was like a minute or so, though. 
keyboard of course.
Average of 12: 1.88
1. (1.24) F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' 
2. 1.92[Guimond] U2 R2 F U2 F U' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
3. 2.14 F' R' U2 R F U2 R' U2 R' F' U' 
4. 1.69 F U2 F' U' R2 U2 F R' U' R' U' 
5. 2.22[Guimond] F' U F R2 U2 F U' R F' R' U' 
6. 1.78 R2 U2 R' F U2 R F2 U' F' R U' 
7. 1.33 F2 U2 R U' R F U' R U' R' U' 
8. (2.25) R U' R' F2 R' F U F2 U' R' U' 
9. 2.22[Guimond] R' F R2 F' U F' R' F' U' R' U' 
10. 1.78 F U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
11. 1.71 R' F U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R' U' 
12. 2.06 F2 R' F2 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
also 2.01 a20


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 5, 2011)

O_O 4x4x4
48.92, 50.73, 50.23, 49.61, 53.30, 49.43, 46.52, (56.84), 51.19, 53.97, (46.35), 52.16 = best avg12: 50.61 (σ = 2.08)

wtf


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 5, 2011)

floppy cube sim :3

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.030
worst time: 2.776

current avg5: 0.468 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 0.232 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 0.415 (σ = 0.18)
best avg12: 0.338 (σ = 0.18)

current avg100: 0.509 (σ = 0.39)


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 5, 2011)

Here are all my new PBs from this week:

3x3 OH avg of 5:

Average: 31.46
Best Time: 26.56
Worst Time: 40.65
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(26.56)	R2 B' F' L' R U L' R' B2 L2 R B2 L2 F L R B' F' U L R F' L2 R B
2.	33.75	B' F2 U2 B2 U2 L B' L R D' U' B L R' D2 R D L2 R' B2 L R' U' R U'
3.	27.05	L U2 F' D' L' R2 B' F D R D2 U2 R B' F2 D2 R' U2 L' U' L' R' U2 B2 D'
4.	(40.65)	D2 U' B F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R' D' U B2 U L2 B2 U' B' F' U' B D U L' D' U'
5.	33.59+	B' F R2 D U' R2 F' R' B F' L D' U' L2 D' L2 B F2 L2 B L R' B F' R'



3x3 in *11.75 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 R2 D2 U' L' B L R2 F D2 B R D B F2 L' R F' L2 R D' B' L B2 L'



Square 1 avg of 5:

Average: 57.04
Standard Deviation: 0.26
Best Time: 40.46
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	57.34	(-3,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-4,1) / (0,2) / (2,3) / (2,4) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,4)

2.	(40.46)	(0,6) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (5,5) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (0,3)

3.	57.21	(-3,2) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-3,4)

4.	56.58	(0,5) / (-3,-5) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (3,4) / (4,4) / (4,0) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (3,2) /

5.	(DNF)	(0,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (6,4) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,3) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (6,4) / (6,3) /



3x3 OH avg of 12:

Average: 33.28
Standard Deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 30.21
Worst Time: 46.41
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	33.36	D U2 F D L B F2 D L D2 B2 D L' D2 L F2 R U R' B2 F2 L R2 B F2
2.	(30.21)	D U L D B D' U B F' L2 F D2 U L R2 B2 F' L' U B' U2 R2 D2 L2 D2
3.	30.43	F2 L2 R' F' D' U L2 R2 B' L R2 F' D' U' B2 F' L2 D B2 D' U' B2 F2 R B2
4.	31.77	U' L2 R U R B R D2 B F' R' U' R' F2 R' B U2 L R' D2 U' L R2 D2 U
5.	33.28	U' R2 F2 D' F2 D U' F D' L2 B D2 B2 U2 B F' D' L D U L D' U B' U2
6.	33.02	B2 R2 F' D2 R2 F R' D' B D2 U2 B' U F L2 D' L D' U2 F2 R' B' F' U2 R'
7.	33.34	R' F' L R' B2 F' U L' R' B' L' B' F2 D2 B2 F2 R' U B' L F L B F U'
8.	31.84	D U2 L D2 L2 R D2 U' L R F' L B2 F' L2 F' D2 U' B' U B F2 R F' D
9.	33.75	U' L' R F2 R' U B F R2 B' F' D2 L' D' B F' L' R2 D' U B2 D2 B D2 B2
10.	(46.41)	B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B D L R D U2 L R' D' L2 B' U F D' R2 D2 L D R2 D2
11.	33.44	B' U2 R B2 R U R U2 B2 L U B F L U R2 D2 R' U' B F D U F' D
12.	38.59	F2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 U B2 L R' D U' F2 L R D2 F2 D' B' F2 U' R' B F' R


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 5, 2011)

From cubeshape 

Average of 12: 19.85
1. 22.38 (3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,-5) / (-2,6) / (-5,6) / (4,0) / (-4,2) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,2) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,0) 
2. 23.05 (6,2) / (-3,-3) / (6,1) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) /
3. (14.10) (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (4,-5) / (-3,3) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-5,6) / (2,6) / (6,-4) / (-2,4) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (-3,2) 
4. (26.46) (3,5) / (3,-3) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (6,4) / (3,6) / (6,-1) / (0,2) / (5,4) / (6,-3) / (-2,5) / (6,2) / (0,6) 
5. 18.34 (1,2) / (6,-3) / (6,2) / (1,4) / (-4,-4) / (-5,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (0,5) / (-1,3) / (2,0) / (4,5) / (-4,6) 
6. 16.12 (-2,3) / (3,-3) / (5,-3) / (0,3) / (1,-3) / (-3,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (6,5) / (-3,-5) / (-4,2) / (1,3) / (6,1) /
7. 16.84 (-5,3) / (5,3) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-4,-1) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (2,3) / (-4,6) / (-4,4) / (0,-2) 
8. 18.77 (6,-1) / (0,3) / (1,1) / (6,6) / (5,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (-4,-3) / (6,6) / (-4,4) / (0,-3) /
9. 24.60 (4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,2) / (1,-5) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (6,6) / (2,2) / (4,-2) / (6,3) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (0,-3) /
10. 25.90 (-5,3) / (6,6) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (-4,4) / (4,2) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (4,0) 
11. 16.76 (3,2) / (4,3) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (1,-3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-5,6) / (5,2) / (-5,3) /
12. 15.72 (1,-4) / (0,3) / (2,-5) / (0,2) / (6,-1) / (0,6) / (-4,-5) / (2,6) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (6,-5) / (-2,0) / (0,6)


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 5, 2011)

Average of 5: 2:13.33
1. (2:00.84) b L' F' B d2 f2 D' f D b2 L' l2 U' b' l' F' R l b2 D d L2 b B2 u2 l' B F R2 B2 r2 f2 b B L f2 U B' R' u2 B f2 u r' U2 r D L F b' R d r2 L' U' B2 u f2 b r
2. (2:36.67) d2 R2 l b' R D2 F' d2 r' B' F' l2 b F r' F' r2 l2 U b2 F2 U' u R' B2 D f2 D b2 D' u2 d2 l' f2 u D b B2 f u' D' L f2 l2 B' u' f2 B2 r d2 f' R B2 D' U' u' d2 B' D d
3. 2:20.75 r' b' D' B2 U r' b' R2 D2 b' l' U R2 F l f2 B2 l' b' r2 R2 F D f' F' u l' B u2 r2 U u L D r' R2 b' B u' d L U2 R2 l' u R2 U l R' U2 d F2 D r2 F' D' b u' r' L'
4. 2:10.54 D R2 U' l F' R2 d L U' L' U d l d' L' b2 R' l2 B' r' B2 f d' r2 D' l B2 U2 b' D2 B2 b2 r2 b F u' r2 b2 L F' f r u F2 D2 U2 u' d' L D b2 r' l2 U u' F2 r d l2 D
5. 2:08.68 B' d f2 D2 l2 f' r R2 D u f' l2 b2 f2 B' u' D' r2 f B2 b F R2 f l2 R2 U2 f' F' l D' F2 R' u f' F2 u b F R2 f2 d R U' F f2 R' u' U' f2 L' R u2 b' B2 f U L' F b 

the 2:00 is a PB by 9 seconds, the avg5 is PB by 4 seconds. avg12 was complete fail


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 6.53
> lolscramble
> B2 U R2 U R2 D U2 R2 U' D R2 F2 D2 R2 L' F B L2 R B' L' D2 B L B2



9.86. I haven't practiced 3x3 for a while, been doing analot of brind.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 6, 2011)

3x3 PB AO12 = 23.39 avg.

Individual times:
23.29, 26.21, 22.04, 23.06, (21.24+), 22.96, 21.86, 22.70, 21.40, (27.80), 26.21, 24.13

Also had a PB AO5 in there of 21.99

Individual times:
(21.24+), (22.96), 21.86, 22.70, 21.40

There was a PLL skip in there somewhere, so I'm not sure if I should count this as a PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

PeterV said:


> 3x3 PB AO12 = 23.39 avg.
> 
> Individual times:
> 23.29, 26.21, 22.04, 23.06, (21.24+), 22.96, 21.86, 22.70, 21.40, (27.80), 26.21, 24.13
> ...



Count it.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

3x3 <R,U> solves

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.91
worst time: 12.18

current avg5: 6.90 (σ = 1.02)
best avg5: 6.44 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 7.13 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 7.10 (σ = 1.28)

session avg: 8.19 (σ = 1.52)

all (single, avg5, avg12, avg50) are PBs


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 6, 2011)

2.96 2x2 average of 100 


Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.96
1. 2.36 U' R' F' R F R U2 R U2 R' U' 
2. 3.39 R U' R2 U2 R' U F' U F2 R2 U' 
3. 2.29 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' F U' R' U' 
4. 4.98 F2 U R2 U F' R2 U R2 U' R' U' 
5. 2.57 R2 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R U' R' U' 
6. 2.66 F' U R' F' R F' R U F2 R' U' 
7. 1.61 R2 F' U R2 U2 F' U' R U R' U' 
8. 2.58 R F' U2 F' R U' F2 R U R' U' 
9. 2.94 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 U R F R' U' 
10. 3.09 R' U' F2 R U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' 
11. 2.26 U R F R2 U' R F R' U R' U' 
12. 4.83 R U' R' F' U F U' F2 U' R' U' 
13. 4.36 R2 F' U' F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R' U' 
14. 3.12 U R F2 U' R F U' R' U' R' U' 
15. 2.87 R U2 R' F U2 R F2 R U' R' U' 
16. 2.55 U F R2 U' F R F R U' R' U' 
17. 2.54 R' F U' F R F2 R2 U' F2 R' U' 
18. 2.13 R U2 F' U2 R' F U' R' U' R' U' 
19. 3.83 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U R U' F' R' U' 
20. 2.93 R U R U' F2 U' F' R F' R' U' 
21. 2.90 U' R U' F' U' F2 U R U2 R2 U' 
22. 2.63 R F2 U' F U R U R' U' R' U' 
23. 2.69 U2 F R' U2 F' U' F2 R U R' U' 
24. 2.23 U R2 U' R2 U' F U2 R U R' U' 
25. 4.60 U' R F U2 F R U2 R F2 R2 U' 
26. 2.84 R' U' R2 F' R' U2 F R U' R' U' 
27. 3.40 F2 U2 F' U R2 U F2 U' F R' U' 
28. 3.11 F' R2 U2 R U2 R U' F2 U' R' U' 
29. 2.18 U F R' U F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U' 
30. 3.15 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' R' U' R2 U' 
31. 2.72 F' R U2 F' R' U2 F U' F R' U' 
32. 2.33 R' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
33. 2.51 F R2 U R F2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' 
34. 2.58 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F U F R U2 
35. 2.77 U' R U' F2 U' F2 R F U' R' U' 
36. 2.83 R F' R U2 R' U2 R' U F' R' U' 
37. 2.75 R2 F2 R' F R' U' F2 U F' R' U' 
38. 3.30 R F' U R' F U' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
39. 2.03 U R' F' U F R U' F2 U R U' 
40. 3.15 R U F2 R2 F' R U R2 F2 R' U' 
41. 2.76 R' F R F' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
42. 4.69 U2 F' R U F2 U R' U2 F2 R' U' 
43. 2.46 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' U F' R2 F' U' 
44. 3.48 U2 R F2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' 
45. 3.64 R' U2 F U F2 R' U F U' R' U' 
46. 3.01 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F' U' F R' U' 
47. 2.21 F U' R2 F U2 F2 R U' F R' U' 
48. 3.25 F R' F2 U F R U2 F2 U' R' U' 
49. 2.75 U F' U F' R2 F U' F' U' R' U' 
50. 3.18 U2 R' F' U2 F R2 U' F' U2 R' U' 
51. 3.44 F' U2 R F' U R' F2 R' U' R' U' 
52. 2.64 F' U' R2 F U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
53. 2.37 U' F' U2 F' U2 R U F U2 R' U' 
54. 3.35 F R' F' U R' F U2 F' U2 R' U' 
55. 2.32 U' F2 R U R2 U' R U2 F' R' U' 
56. 2.96 F U' F R F' R F2 R' U R2 U' 
57. 3.61 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U F U2 R' U' 
58. 3.05 F2 U' F R2 U' F' U R2 U R' U2 
59. 2.11 U R F' R F' R2 F U' F' R' U' 
60. 2.69 R' U' F2 R2 U R2 F' R' U R' U' 
61. 3.30 U' R2 U' R U' F2 R F' U2 R' U' 
62. 3.04 U2 R' F U R' U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' 
63. 3.76 F U' F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
64. 2.62 R2 U' R2 U F2 R U' R U2 R' U' 
65. (1.39) F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
66. 2.80 U R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' R U2 R2 U' 
67. 2.74 F' R' U' F2 R F R F' U' R' U' 
68. 3.01 R2 U2 R F2 R2 U F' R' F R U' 
69. 3.50 F R' F U2 R F R U2 F' R' U' 
70. 3.06 R' U2 R2 F R' F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
71. 4.19 R' U R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U R' U' 
72. 3.75 U' R U R F R2 F R2 F' R' U' 
73. 2.52 F2 U2 R2 F' U R' F R2 U R' U' 
74. 2.26 R U R F R2 U2 F' R2 U' R' U' 
75. 3.72 U2 R F2 R F' R U R2 U' R' U' 
76. 2.78 F' R' F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
77. 3.39 U2 R2 F' R' U' R' F2 R' U' R' U' 
78. 3.47 R2 F2 U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' 
79. 2.86 F2 R' F U2 F U' F2 R U' R' U' 
80. 3.51 F2 U' F' R' F' U R U' F R2 U' 
81. 2.07 U' F' U2 R U' R U2 R U' R2 U' 
82. 2.67 R F' U R2 U' F R F2 U' F2 U' 
83. 3.73 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R' U' 
84. 2.26 F2 R2 F' U F' U F R U R' U' 
85. 3.29 R2 F' U R2 F' R U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
86. 2.68 F U' F' U2 R F R2 U2 F2 R2 U' 
87. 2.56 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U' 
88. 3.05 R2 U' F' U R' F U' F' U' R' U' 
89. 3.03 U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U R' U' 
90. 3.15 F' R2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F R2 U' 
91. 3.22 F U F2 U' F2 U' F R' U' R' U' 
92. 1.98 F' U' F U2 R2 F2 U' F U' R' U' 
93. 3.63 R2 F R' U' F R2 U' R' U' R' U' 
94. 1.61 R F' R2 U R' F' R U F R' U' 
95. 2.73 R' U F R' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U' 
96. 3.07 R' F U2 F' R F U' R2 F2 R' U' 
97. 2.41 F U R U' F R2 F' R2 U R' U' 
98. 3.09 F2 R F' U R2 U R2 F U2 R' U' 
99. (5.02) U' F' U' R F' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
100. 3.29 F R2 F' U R U2 F' R' U' R' U'


----------



## Faz (Feb 6, 2011)

52 meganub


----------



## Narraeson (Feb 6, 2011)

I learned at 11, I can solve 2x2 up to 7x7, and megaminx. 3x3 PB is 22 seconds.. That's about it.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 6, 2011)

40.41s 4x4x4 single
has kirjava subbed 40? ._.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

Average of 12: 26.67
1. 26.02 L R B2 L' F B D2 F2 R L' U B' R2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B L D 
2. 28.66 B U D B2 L' R' U' R' B' F2 L' R2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L F2 U' R2 L2 D U R' 
3. 27.35 F' R' D B D' U R B U' R' U R D U' B U L2 F U2 L U' F R2 B' R' 
4. (22.47) L' U' B D' L U2 L D2 F' R' U' F2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' F' D L2 B D B' U D' 
5. 27.96 U' L2 U' B R' D' R' D R' L' U2 D2 L F B2 D' R2 L' U B F' D L U B 
6. 23.97 R2 L2 U' R' B' F D2 U2 L U F2 U2 D F D2 R2 U' R' U F2 U2 D2 B R B 
7. (29.79) D F2 D' U2 F2 B' U F2 L R' D' L R D' U B D' B D' L' F' B' L' R' B' 
8. 27.07 L F R D F' U2 B U L2 B' F' D L R B2 F2 U F2 R' B' D2 L R2 U' F' 
9. 28.39 B D2 B' F' R' B F' L B D L R2 F2 B' D' F R2 U L2 D' B2 U2 F L2 B' 
10. 26.99 D2 U2 R' L' D' U R2 F L2 D2 F2 U' R' D B U2 D2 L D' F' U' R L' F' B2 
11. 26.79 F' R U' R2 B F2 L U2 D2 R B' L2 R U2 D F' R F' L' U L2 R' D2 L2 B2 
12. 23.47 L' R' F' L2 D F' L2 D2 U R L B' F' R2 D' U' F2 B L2 U2 B' R' L2 D' U'


----------



## Faz (Feb 6, 2011)

sub 1 meganub
58.72, 58.77, 56.04, 1:10.68, 1:00.62 = 59.37


----------



## Shortey (Feb 6, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> sub 1 meganub
> 58.72, 58.77, 56.04, 1:10.68, 1:00.62 = 59.37


 
[10:56] <SimonWestlund> I hope he gets bored and stops
[10:56] <SimonWestlund> immediately


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 6, 2011)

4x4x4: 49.67, (45.65), 45.87, (56.05), 51.07, 49.26, 49.23, 52.80, 51.19, 54.78, 53.88, 46.95, 50.80 = best avg12: 50.47 (σ = 2.71)
counting 54 and 53 effectively killed the average >_>


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 6, 2011)

Statistics for 02-06-2011 13:41:53

Average: 17.42
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 13.26
Worst Time: 28.18
Individual Times:
1.	(22.86)
2.	20.60	
3.	19.10	
4.	17.52	
5.	14.79	
6.	16.13	
7.	16.11	
8.	(13.26)
9.	20.27	
10.	17.47	
11.	18.72
12.	13.54	

15.68 avg of 5 in there 

One of the 16s had a "forced" PLL skip and one of the 13s had a normal pll skip.

Sorry Rowan


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok I've started practising Sq-1 again. Learnt Woner's cubeshape method, and it has really helped  I made more progress than I expected today. Old avg12 was 27.62 from October. Your move Rob 
21.00, 19.68, (24.71), 23.27, (15.84) = *21.32 Avg5*
21.00, 19.68, 24.71, 23.27, (15.84), 26.51, 27.31, 27.59, 27.31, (28.89), 17.50, 23.28 = *23.83 Avg12*
The 15 had adj-adj EP, and the 17 was O-Opp - thanks Simon for telling me about that one 



Spoiler



Session average: 27.18
1. 23.82 (0,-4) / (-5,3) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (4,-3) / (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) 
2. 36.03 (4,-1) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (-4,4) / (6,3) / (-1,2) / (2,-5) / (0,5) / (-2,0) 
3. 33.99 (1,5) / (3,3) / (-4,-1) / (2,6) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (2,4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) 
4. 25.19 (0,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (6,3) / (-4,4) / (2,2) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (5,3) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (2,-3) / (4,3) /
5. 30.24 (4,3) / (0,6) / (3,-4) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,2) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,6) / (-4,6) /
6. 27.55 (4,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-2) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,-1) / (1,0) / (-1,6) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-3,4) / (2,-2) 
7. 31.76 (0,5) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (-5,5) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-1,4) / (4,-4) / (4,0) / (3,6) / (4,0) / (0,6) 
8. 26.89 (-5,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,-4) / (-3,4) / (-3,4) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-5,-1) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,1) / (6,0) 
9. 29.02 (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-1) / (1,1) / (5,5) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,1) / (2,-3) / (-2,3) / (-2,-2) / (0,6) /
10. 33.51 (-2,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (1,-3) / (3,5) / (2,-1) / (1,-4) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,4) / (-3,-2) / (0,6) / (0,-1) / (-1,-4) /
11. 20.22 (4,6) / (2,2) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (6,1) / (5,-1) / (3,-5) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) 
12. 37.87 / (-3,0) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (4,6) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (6,6) 
13. 38.91 (-5,-4) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,4) / (4,3) / (-2,-4) / (-5,-4) / (0,3) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,6) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (-5,0) / (0,3) /
14. 32.18 (3,5) / (-3,1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (2,4) / (-2,6) / (2,-4) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (4,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (6,4) 
15. 26.15 (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,-5) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (5,6) / (6,0) / (3,-2) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (5,6) /
16. (39.73) (-5,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (4,0) / (-2,-1) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (4,6) / (-3,4) / (-3,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,3) /
17. 27.85 (1,6) / (5,-4) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-3) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (0,-4) / (-2,6) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (3,3) /
18. 20.95 (1,2) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (4,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-5) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-4) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) 
19. 29.79 (-3,6) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (0,-5) / (-2,6) / (5,2) / (6,1) / (0,-5) / (6,2) / (2,-4) / (6,0) / (4,-2) / (4,4) / (-2,-4) /
20. 28.16 (-3,6) / (6,3) / (-1,6) / (-3,-5) / (6,1) / (5,4) / (0,-5) / (5,-4) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-4) / (4,6) / (0,-4) / (0,1) / (2,6) /
21. 22.41 (-2,-3) / (-1,6) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (1,6) / (2,2) / (4,-5) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) /
22. 23.01 (1,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2) / (-1,6) / (4,0) / (6,-5) / (5,2) / (-1,4) / (-4,3) / (3,6) / (1,4) / (-2,6) / (-4,6) / (-3,4) 
23. 21.84 (3,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,5) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (6,-3) 
24. 31.25 (-2,2) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (5,6) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (1,0) / (-2,-4) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (1,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (0,-4) 
25. 26.53 (4,-1) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,0) / (3,-2) / (-4,3) / (1,4) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (4,3) / (0,3) 
26. 35.21 (-5,-1) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,-5) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (-4,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,2) /
27. 21.00 / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (-4,4) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (0,-1) / (6,6) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (-4,6) / (6,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-4) /
28. 19.68 (1,5) / (3,3) / (2,-3) / (-4,-2) / (-4,2) / (-4,4) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) 
29. 24.71 (-2,0) / (0,6) / (2,-1) / (1,6) / (-3,6) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (4,1) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (5,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,4) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) 
30. 23.27 (1,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (5,0) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,2) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (3,0) 
31. (15.84) (-2,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,-5) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (4,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,6) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) 
32. 26.51 (-3,0) / (6,3) / (5,-2) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,1) / (5,2) / (-5,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,2) / (1,0) 
33. 27.31 (1,-1) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (-2,-4) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,5) 
34. 27.59 (1,0) / (5,5) / (6,-3) / (3,1) / (6,6) / (2,-3) / (3,6) / (-5,-5) / (-3,5) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (2,-3) / (-2,3) / (-3,-2) /
35. 27.31 (1,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,6) / (6,6) / (3,-2) / (6,3) / (-4,3) / (-5,3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-4) /
36. 28.89 (3,3) / (6,6) / (2,3) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,1) / (2,-1) / (4,3) / (4,6) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (4,6) / (3,-4) 
37. 17.50 (6,-4) / (6,-3) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,5) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (-4,6) 
38. 23.28 (-2,-1) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (4,-2) / (-1,6) / (4,-4) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (3,1) / (2,3) / (6,6) 
39. 31.83 (3,-1) / (1,6) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (2,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (5,4) / (-3,2) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-2,3) / (4,-3) /
40. 29.06 (6,0) / (0,3) / (-5,6) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (-2,3) / (-1,-4) / (-5,2) / (-3,5) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,5) / (3,-2) / (-3,6) /
41. 23.60 (-2,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (2,2) / (-2,-5) / (-3,6) / (-3,-1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (3,6) / (6,-2) / (-2,3) 
42. 21.09 (6,-3) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (-1,1) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (4,6) / (2,6) / (2,6) / (-3,4) / (3,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) 
43. 29.96 (-5,-4) / (-3,6) / (-5,-4) / (0,6) / (2,-2) / (1,0) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (2,2) / (0,-2) / (0,4) / (-2,1) / (3,4) 
44. 29.76 (-5,-1) / (6,6) / (-5,5) / (3,6) / (6,-1) / (1,6) / (3,6) / (2,3) / (4,4) / (5,4) / (6,5) / (5,-5) / (1,0) / (-1,6) 
45. 27.79 (0,-4) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,0) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-5,3) / (-3,2) / (-4,0) / (2,-5) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (0,-2) / (1,0) /
46. 20.60 (-5,-1) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,4) / (2,2) / (1,2) / (2,6) / (-5,6) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (2,3) / (3,-4) / (0,-4) 
47. 33.19 (-5,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,4) / (6,6) / (-4,-5) / (6,-5) / (0,2) / (2,-2) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (1,-4) / (0,3) 
48. 30.70 (0,-1) / (-2,4) / (2,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (5,0) / (-2,6) / (0,-2) / (2,2) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (6,2) 
49. 25.97 (6,6) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (-4,-3) / (6,-4) / (1,-4) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (1,0) / (6,0) 
50. 24.30 (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-1,2) / (0,6) / (-5,-2) / (5,4) / (-1,2) / (-4,5) / (5,6) / (2,0) / (-1,-4) /
51. 25.85 (0,2) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (6,-2) / (-4,-3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (3,2) / (-2,3) / (4,2) / (5,4) / (0,2) / (-3,-1) /
52. 25.44 (-2,6) / (-3,5) / (3,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,1) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,4) / (2,6) / (-4,2) / (4,6) / (4,-4) / (-2,6) /
53. 23.05 (-2,6) / (3,3) / (-4,0) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-2,6) / (6,5) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (-1,4) / (-2,0) / (1,6) / (-4,2) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) 
54. 22.96 (1,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (-3,6) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (3,-2) / (-3,-2) / (6,2) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (6,0) 
55. 35.86 (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (-4,4) / (2,-3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (-5,6) / (0,-2) / (4,6) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) 
56. 29.29 (3,0) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-5) / (5,6) / (0,2) / (6,5) / (2,-3) / (2,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,2) /
57. 22.95 (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (6,0) / (0,5) / (-5,5) / (1,0) / (-1,3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) /
58. 23.03 (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (-5,-5) / (0,-1) / (0,-5) / (-4,5) / (0,1) / (0,6) / (6,5) / (-5,3) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (6,4) / (1,0) / (-4,0) 
59. 22.62 (6,2) / (3,-5) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (-4,-3) / (6,1) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (6,-1) / (-2,-5) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (6,-4) 
60. 27.41 (3,6) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,2) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,-5) / (6,-3) / (-2,-4) 
61. 32.68 (-2,3) / (-4,2) / (3,1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-1) / (6,1) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (1,-4) 
62. 17.78 (1,5) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (6,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) 
63. 25.25 (-2,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-1,6) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (-2,6) / (3,-4) / (2,-1) / (1,6) / (6,0) 
64. 30.69 (0,2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-5) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (1,0) 
65. 19.66 / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (6,-5) / (6,-2) / (-4,2) / (-2,6) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-4) / (4,4) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) 
66. 23.34 (3,-4) / (-2,4) / (2,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (2,6) / (-5,-5) / (-4,6) / (-4,1) / (0,2) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-4,2) / (6,4) 
67. 28.63 (3,0) / (3,3) / (5,-2) / (2,-2) / (-2,6) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (2,-5) / (6,6) / (2,-4) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (-1,6) /
68. 31.16 (3,-4) / (6,6) / (0,-5) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-5,5) / (3,-4) / (2,-1) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (-2,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,6) 
69. 21.75 (6,5) / (-3,-2) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (4,3) / (0,4) / (-1,6) / (0,-4) / (5,-4) / (0,4) / (4,-4) / (-4,2) 
70. 25.82 (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,6) / (2,2) / (4,6) / (-4,6) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) 
71. 24.17 (1,2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,4) / (-4,-2) / (4,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,-2) / (4,-4) / (0,6) / (-2,4) / (2,-2) / (5,4) / (4,0) / (-5,6) /
72. 26.66 (1,0) / (3,-4) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (-5,-5) / (3,6) / (2,-2) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (1,2) /
73. 26.41 (3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (-1,-3) / (3,3) / (1,4) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (2,2) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (-4,2) 
74. 35.20 (-5,5) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (-1,6) / (-3,2) / (-2,4) / (0,-4) / (-4,-4) / (2,4) / (0,-1) / (5,6) /
75. 27.96 (4,3) / (3,-3) / (2,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,5) / (6,1) / (2,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,2) / (-4,-4) / (-4,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) 
76. 22.55 (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,6) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (2,4) / (2,-3) / (4,4) / (5,4) / (4,0) /
77. 37.21 (3,5) / (6,-3) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,-3) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (6,-5) / (1,-2) / (6,0) /
78. 28.65 (-2,2) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,6) / (-2,1) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (6,-5) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,-1) 
79. 31.18 (1,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (-4,2) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (5,1) / (3,6) / (-3,-2) / (-2,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-4) 
80. 29.25 (4,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (3,6) / (1,3) / (3,1) / (5,5) / (3,4) / (4,3) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,5) /


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 6, 2011)

Statistics for 02-06-2011 18:00:29

Average: 24.10
Standard Deviation: 2.16
Best Time: 18.15
Worst Time: 34.17
Individual Times:
1.	23.25	(6,2) (0,6) (0,1) (0,3) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3) (5,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,4) (-4,2) (1,0) (6,2) (6,2)
2.	28.55	(0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,5) (0,4) (3,2) (0,2) (-1,2) (0,2) (4,0)
3.	25.25	(0,0) (0,-3) (-3,3) (4,0) (6,5) (-3,4) (-5,4) (0,2) (4,0) (6,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (-1,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,5) (4,2)
4.	24.15	(1,3) (-1,3) (3,0) (3,0) (3,0) (6,5) (3,0) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,1) (0,5) (6,0) (0,1) (5,5) (-5,0)
5.	23.72	(0,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (-2,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (0,4) (2,3) (6,2) (0,2)
6.	23.60	(-2,-1) (-3,0) (-3,4) (-3,0) (-4,0) (-5,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,2) (-2,1) (0,2) (-2,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (-5,2) (-2,0) (0,4)
7.	27.16	(-3,2) (0,6) (3,1) (0,3) (1,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (1,2) (-4,2) (6,0) (3,4) (6,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (1,4) (5,4)
8.	21.30	(1,5) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,4) (3,0) (-5,3) (5,5) (1,0) (0,5) (1,1)
9.	20.03	(1,-4) (0,3) (-4,1) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (5,4) (6,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (0,3) (6,2) (0,2) (6,4) (2,0) (0,4) (4,0)
10.	(34.17)	(1,-1) (0,-3) (5,3) (-5,4) (5,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,2) (6,4) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,2) (4,4) (3,4)
11.	(18.15)	(0,5) (-5,-2) (0,3) (-1,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,2) (3,1) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,2) (-5,4) (6,5)
12.	23.99	(0,3) (6,3) (6,4) (-1,5) (6,0) (1,4) (-1,4) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0) (6,2) (0,1) (-3,2) (0,1) (2,2) (4,3)

Meh close...


----------



## Owen (Feb 6, 2011)

18.19 3x3 single..

I haven't actually improved in a loonnngg time, but this is a PB single.


----------



## Owen (Feb 6, 2011)

lol, very next average I get a new PB single.

17.70


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

DUDE ITS EPICK


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> DUDE ITS EPICK


 
Cool.


Spoiler



He will rickroll you


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 6, 2011)

4x4 - Dayan, all stackmatted 
number of times: 24/24
best time: 55.03
worst time: 1:11.96

PB avg5: 58.57 (σ = 2.04) - Solves 14-18; Solves 4-8 were my first sub-1 Avg5, then I improved to this   
PB avg12: 1:00.06 (σ = 3.10) - Solves 9-20; Must get sub-1 on this too...

session avg: 1:02.29 (σ = 4.23)
session mean: 1:02.39


Spoiler



1. 1:07.34 Uw U R F2 B2 U F2 B2 Fw2 L2 B' F' Fw D' Fw2 F2 L2 B' F' U2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 B2 D Uw U R B' F2 Uw' F' B' L2
2. 1:11.96 U R2 F' B' L' Fw2 F' L2 U B' Rw2 B R' B Uw Fw2 F L' B' F' D' U2 Rw' D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 D' B Fw2 L' U2 Fw2 Rw' L2 R D' L2 D' B'
3. 1:11.43 D' Fw' D Uw' R U Rw2 U' B' U D' L F' U F' R2 F2 Fw B2 R2 Fw' D' F B' Fw U2 Rw U R2 U Fw2 Uw' F2 U' Uw F' Uw Fw Rw F'
4. 1:08.75 U Uw' D2 R2 F' B Fw' Rw2 D2 R Rw Fw' D' Uw' F Fw2 Rw2 U2 D Rw' B2 R' U' Uw2 D R L2 D2 F U2 L R' Fw' B' U Fw F' Uw L D2
5. 1:01.54 L2 Fw' D R2 U2 Fw U' F2 L2 Rw' Fw2 B2 U Rw' D' L' Rw2 Fw R Rw' Uw2 R F' D2 U L U2 Uw2 L Rw2 Uw' U D2 R' F R2 L2 U2 D' Rw
6. 58.54 L2 B' Rw Fw F Uw L F2 Uw R' D' Fw2 R' Uw Rw2 B2 F2 Rw' B' Uw2 B' Rw2 B' R Rw Fw2 Uw2 R2 D Uw2 B2 Fw U D F2 U' Uw2 Rw L' B
7. 58.88 Rw2 L' F Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R L2 U2 Rw' R' F B2 Fw D2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw R2 F' L2 B2 Fw U Rw2 Uw' B2 U2 Rw' F2 U L' D Uw'
8. 1:07.12 R L2 F2 Fw B' Uw2 B D F U L Rw2 U F R U Rw R' Fw2 Uw' D L' Rw B2 Rw' B2 R D' F2 D' Rw L' R2 F Rw' R' F2 Fw' D Rw
9. 55.63 R L2 U2 Rw2 R' D2 R' B F Uw' Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 R' F' B D2 B2 Rw' L2 F U' Uw Fw2 Uw F R' Fw' Uw2 U' B2 U F' D L' Fw2 U2
10. 1:02.49 B D2 R L2 Fw2 B2 F2 U2 B D2 L' Uw' B' Rw' Uw R2 D2 Uw' L B2 D B2 L F2 L B2 F Rw U' Uw' D Rw2 R2 D2 R2 L2 Fw B2 Uw2 U
11. 58.54 Rw2 B' Rw' L' R' Fw L Fw F2 L' Uw B2 L' B' U2 F2 R' Fw2 L' U R L2 U' Rw F' L D Uw Rw2 L F B2 U D F2 L Fw2 Uw Fw' F2
12. 1:07.94 Uw2 U2 D Rw Fw' D U L2 U R D' Fw' R' Fw2 L2 U Fw' D2 U' B' Fw Rw' B2 Fw Uw F' Fw U' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 F' D B' Rw' Uw2 U2 B' L'
13. 1:04.98 D2 Rw2 U D2 F' L' F' Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw R Fw' B2 F Uw2 U' F Fw2 B2 D' Rw B2 U' F2 B' Rw F Uw2 F Uw R' D' Rw Uw Fw R' F2 L
14. 55.84 F B' Fw Uw F L F' D' U2 Fw2 Rw' U Rw' B R D' Uw Rw Fw' L B' R L Rw Uw B' D' F' L' F Fw2 B' Uw U Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 L' U
15. 1:04.07 Uw2 B' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' U' D' L2 R D Fw Rw D2 Uw2 B2 U Uw' Rw Uw L B R2 F' B D' Uw R Uw' B' L' F' B U Uw' F R' L' Uw2
16. 1:00.74 Rw F2 Uw D R2 F2 U F D R' U' L2 Fw' Uw2 U L' Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw' F' Uw' Fw' U2 B' R' F2 Uw L F' U2 Rw2 L2 U2 F Uw B' R
17. 55.03 U2 F2 L Fw Uw' L Rw' F2 D2 B' Fw2 F2 D Fw2 U F Uw D2 Fw2 F R U Fw R' D' B' U' Fw R B' L' U' Uw B' F2 Fw2 R' L' Uw' Fw'
18. 59.13 U' D' R Fw2 D F2 U2 B L' Rw' B' Rw' D' B2 Uw Rw2 D' Rw L U' Rw U Fw2 D' Fw' U' D' F' Uw L' F' Fw' D2 R' Uw2 F R2 Uw' Fw' F'
19. 57.51 Uw B' Rw' Uw2 L Rw' D Uw L2 Uw2 L' F' R' Uw R D U2 F2 Rw2 U2 D2 Uw L2 D Fw L' Rw Uw U' Fw L2 B R2 D' R U' Rw U2 B' Fw
20. 1:01.64 F' U' B2 R2 B D' B L Uw R' B' F' U2 B' R' F' D2 L2 F2 Rw' F Rw' B D' B' D Uw Rw U Uw' B2 F' Uw Rw Fw B2 U Uw2 D B2
21. 1:02.84 D2 Rw' U' Fw F' Uw U2 B R L' Rw' F B R' Uw2 F' Uw2 L2 Fw' L' Uw U F' U2 D2 Uw2 Fw B D2 B2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' B2 R' U' Fw' B' F' L2
22. 58.98 L2 D' Rw R2 U2 F' B' R2 B F2 Fw' L2 Uw2 R' L2 Fw Rw2 Uw' B2 F2 Uw' Rw2 B' F D2 L' Uw2 U2 F Rw' Fw R2 L F2 Fw' D2 R F' D' F'
23. 1:02.12 F' Fw B D' Uw' Fw L' Fw U' L D' Uw2 Fw U' F' B Fw' Rw F2 U' Rw' Uw' D2 L2 U R2 Fw U' D' Rw' Uw F2 B Fw2 Rw' B' Fw2 L' Rw U
24. 1:04.29 Rw2 D' F2 D B2 R2 F' Rw2 Fw U2 F2 Uw U Rw2 D Fw2 R2 B' U R' F2 Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw L Uw2 F' Rw2 R U2 F B' Fw' Uw' L' U' R Rw2 D'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 6, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> PB avg5: 58.57



Nice!
and finally, lol. It seems like you've posted so many 1:00.xx avg5's.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 6, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Nice!
> and finally, lol. It seems like you've posted so many 1:00.xx avg5's.


Thanks! Yes, after posting so many of those, I thought I wouldn't get sub-1 for a while.
Hopefully the same thing won't happen with Avg12.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

Average of 12: 2:52.20
1. 2:51.13
2. 2:59.46
3. (2:28.53) 
4. 3:01.46 
5. 2:52.40 
6. 2:56.97
7. 3:06.07
8. 2:54.74
9. 2:35.87
10. (3:08.61) 
11. 2:43.32 
12. 2:40.55

Single/Average PB. First sub3 average.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 6, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Statistics for 02-06-2011 18:00:29
> 
> Average: 24.10
> Standard Deviation: 2.16
> ...


 
Can I join?

... well, I need some motivation to practice. And a new square-1. But mainly motivation. I'll set myself of averaging < 60% what you average, k?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 6, 2011)

I got 14.82 avg12 on video.


----------



## plechoss (Feb 6, 2011)

Niice  What was the avg5 in there?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Maybe you shouldn't steal avatars then.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 6, 2011)

plechoss said:


> Niice  What was the avg5 in there?


 
"Just" 14.12.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Maybe you shouldn't steal avatars then.


 
Is the one you have copyrighted...?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Is the one you have copyrighted...?



Yes.

Accomplishment: Made a "calculator" in C++ in 34.75 seconds.


```
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
int main(){
	int x;
	int y;
	cin>>x>>y;
	cout<<x+y;
}
```


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Average of 12: 2:52.20
> 1. 2:51.13
> 2. 2:59.46
> 3. (2:28.53)
> ...


 
woah..how are you several seconds faster than me at 4x4, and more than 30 seconds slower at 5x5? Do you have a bad cube or something? It just seems wierd


----------



## EricReese (Feb 6, 2011)

He just started practicing 5x5 about 2 weeks ago. He has an amazing cube. He just hasn't been doing it very long.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 6, 2011)

Woahhh

1:49.03. Double Parity. Stackmatted

R' U2 r2 u2 r B' u L2 R' u' r L2 F U' B2 L2 u2 L' B2 u f2 F B' L' U L' R D' U L R F2 L2 R2 r D R U2 f2 F.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't tell you guys apart anymore D:


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I can't tell you guys apart anymore D:


 
Yeah it's really annoying... I might just start ignoring all posts by anyone with that avatar.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice 3x3x4 Solve


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 7, 2011)

I put shame on hessy


----------



## EricReese (Feb 7, 2011)

Moar pbs

single- 1:39.57 no parity
ao12- 2:02.94

Average of 12: 2:02.94
1. 1:47.75 L' B' D F' B' R D' F' r' D B r2 D' r D' u2 B u2 f L2 U' B2 u' f2 u2 D' U2 r2 F2 D2 u2 r f B' R' D B2 r' R f 
2. 2:06.14 u' f2 U2 B f R' D u L r' U u2 D' F' r2 B R2 D' U2 F' R' U R2 L F2 u2 R' F f' r2 B2 L2 D f u2 f' L' f' L U2 
3. 1:51.35 r' D2 B2 D' F' R' U L F2 u2 B L2 B' F U' B F L f' L r2 U2 L' f2 U' L' u' L r U f2 L2 f u' U' r U r F D' 
4. 2:07.48 U' B' f' R' U f2 L' u U r' u B f' R D' r f' D' U R2 F' D' U' R2 u2 L R2 U2 F u' L2 F L2 U2 r2 L' B2 u' f' r' 
5. 2:20.87 F2 D B' D' u2 F' f' D r U' D B2 L' U2 L' U F' L u2 f L2 r B2 r2 f2 U' L' r2 D' u2 U F u' r2 R L2 U' u B' U2 
6. 2:04.24 u2 U' r2 f u F2 B2 r f2 r' u f2 L' R2 B2 L B D r B2 U2 F' r2 F f' U' D F' f' U F2 f2 R u2 B' U' D2 F U B' 
7. (2:41.08) B2 L u2 F2 u' U F' u' D B2 u' f' R' U R' U' u2 D2 f' U u' D R' F2 u' D' r' D' F2 B2 L2 R2 r F' f' D' r2 R' B r' 
8. 2:18.97 F f U B L' F D F' B' D2 R f' r F D L B2 L' r2 B' f D B' F R r' F2 D F2 r f' u r' F f2 u B' U' r2 R' 
9. (1:39.57) D2 U' R2 L B' u' f D2 f' R U R' u B' D2 u' f B2 F' L r F2 u2 U' R' u2 B2 U2 B2 f' U' D R2 u2 L' r2 u r' u2 U 
10. 2:03.30 D2 B2 f' R2 u2 R f u2 U' R2 U2 r f2 r2 R' F u2 U2 L u2 R' u L2 u' r2 f2 R' F u L' U R2 L' u' D2 U2 F B2 D' f 
11. 1:45.68 f D2 R r u' D f2 F2 R2 r2 L2 U2 B2 D2 r' B2 r f r2 u D2 f2 B2 L' u' f2 u B D' U2 u' L' u' r' f' R2 B2 F D F2 
12. 2:03.62 R U r F U r' u2 f' r u' F2 D' L' R' F L D' R2 D B' F2 f2 R2 F' R2 D' B' u2 R' L U r U' R F2 u D B u' r'


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

wtf is this...

Average of 5: 15.48
1. 16.18 B R' L' U R2 B' F L2 B R F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' D' L B U' D2 L' B' R L
2. 14.57 D' F' B D B L2 B R2 U' F' D2 U L F' B' U D B D' R2 B' L U' R' F2
3. (12.29) F2 R' B' U' R U' F' B2 D' B L D2 R2 U' F2 D' U L' F D2 F2 D' R U2 D
4. 15.68 R D L U F2 B' D' F' B2 U D B2 L2 B2 F L2 D F' D' U' R2 F2 U' L R'
5. (20.41) B D2 U2 B R B' F' R2 L2 F' L' R2 D R' B U R' B2 L D R B2 L D2 F


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> woah..how are you several seconds faster than me at 4x4, and more than 30 seconds slower at 5x5? Do you have a bad cube or something? It just seems wierd


 


EricReese said:


> He just started practicing 5x5 about 2 weeks ago. He has an amazing cube. He just hasn't been doing it very long.


 
This. I doubt I've done more then 100 solves on my 5x5x5. I still have to think about freeslicing and which way to bring edges from the U layer in to start pairing up on the E slice.

I am improving in large chunks though, so I expect to soon catch up to you.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This. I doubt I've done more then 100 solves on my 5x5x5. I still have to think about freeslicing and which way to bring edges from the U layer in to start pairing up on the E slice.
> 
> I am improving in large chunks though, so I expect to soon catch up to you.


 
well, I'm gonna do my best to make that take at least a little longer.. :3

new 5x5 PB's

first sub-2 single: 1:57.76
avg5 2:12.07
avg12 2:15.19


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice fast 3x3 session. I don't think I've done sub13 avg100 before. The average of 12 is probably PB (by <0.1 second).


number of times: 104/105
best time: 7.83
worst time: 18.46

best avg5: 11.10 (σ = 0.56)
11.88, 10.57, (12.70), (10.56), 10.84

best avg12: 11.93 (σ = 1.25)
12.18, (10.06), (16.22), 12.62, 14.66, 10.64, 12.62, 11.88, 10.57, 12.70, 10.56, 10.84

best avg100: 12.70 (σ = 1.79)
session avg: 12.75 (σ = 1.78)
session mean: 12.70


Spoiler



12.76, 12.44, [11.15, 12.38, 17.16, 10.64, 11.77, 11.73, *13.37*, 11.44, 12.96, 12.83, 12.35, 15.59, 13.63, 9.61, 14.98, 10.75, 14.38, 14.80, 12.08, 10.34, 12.23, 7.83, 11.33, 12.04, 12.14, 15.51, 13.03, 15.21+, 13.41, 15.51, 11.78, 12.52, 12.69, 8.73, 11.72, 12.42, 10.49, 12.40, 12.95, 12.75, 12.93, 12.18, 10.06, 16.22, 12.62, 14.66, 10.64, 12.62, 11.88, 10.57, 12.70, 10.56, 10.84, 13.72, 12.67, DNF(11.12), 8.59, 13.14, 12.10, 12.05, 18.46, 14.15, 10.46, 11.79, 12.55, 11.14, 12.32, 12.16, 15.64, 14.97, 14.53, 13.22, 10.40, 12.22, 11.49, 12.39, 13.59, 14.24, 12.30, 16.39, 12.60, 11.18, 14.19, 11.47, 11.78, 12.16, 12.65, 13.30, 12.38, 11.67, 11.95, 12.03, 17.52+, 12.43, 15.12, 11.30, 14.70, 13.87, 12.89, 11.17], 14.27, 15.09, 14.44

The sub10s:
9.61 U F' U' L2 R D' F' U D2 L R2 U2 L2 B F D U2 R2 U' B2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 
7.83 U R2 D L' B' U' L R U2 L' D2 F' D' U B2 D' B' D2 R F' R2 U' R B' D' 
8.73 F2 L U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' B2 L2 D' U R F2 D2 U' F' U' L R 
8.59 R2 U R2 L2 F' D B' L F' L D' B2 D F' R D' U F B' L D L' U2 R' D


----------



## Faz (Feb 7, 2011)

omg and sub 1 of 12

56.21, 59.53, 1:05.86, *(1:11.82), (53.14), 55.74, 56.22, 1:01.59*, 1:07.59, 1:01.70, 55.77, 57.64 = 59.79

Bold is 57.85


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Feb 7, 2011)

got a 2x2 and a 4x4 cube ( yeah for me thats an accomplishment )


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> omg and sub 1 of 12
> 
> 56.21, 59.53, 1:05.86, *(1:11.82), (53.14), 55.74, 56.22, 1:01.59*, 1:07.59, 1:01.70, 55.77, 57.64 = 59.79
> 
> Bold is 57.85



Is 3 months enough to get the WR?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 7, 2011)

Megaminx single: 1:02.85

ECE block skip on penultimate face.


Statistics for 02-07-2011 13:31:12

Average: 1:09.86
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:03.93
Worst Time: 1:17.64
Individual Times:
1.	1:09.59
2.	1:13.91
3.	(1:03.93)
4.	1:06.08
5.	(1:17.64)

Also, 1:14.45 avg of 12 (pb avg of 12 by about 0.4 or something)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> omg and sub 1 of 12
> 
> 56.21, 59.53, 1:05.86, *(1:11.82), (53.14), 55.74, 56.22, 1:01.59*, 1:07.59, 1:01.70, 55.77, 57.64 = 59.79
> 
> Bold is 57.85



5x5x5 or 3x3x3 BLD ?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 7, 2011)

rahulkadukar said:


> 5x5x5 or 3x3x3 BLD ?



Meganub


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 7, 2011)

20.77, 17.88, (37.86), (12.02), 21.39 = *20.01 Avg5* 
20.41, 28.07, 25.14, 19.40, 24.55, 21.25, 24.18, 20.77, 17.88, (37.86), (12.02), 21.39 = *22.30 Avg12* 

41. (12.02) (-2,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (-3,6) / (2,6) / (-3,-4) / (3,1) / (-3,3) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-5) / (6,-1) / (1,4) / (2,3) /
Cubeshape (6,0)/(0,-3)/
CS (-4,0)/
ES (4,1)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/
CP (2,3)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/
EP (0,6)
Pretty bad tps 



Spoiler



Session average: 25.22
1. 36.78 (-2,3) / (6,3) / (3,5) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,4) / (3,-4) / (-5,0) / (3,4) / (-3,4) / (6,2) / (2,-5) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (0,3) 
2. 24.06 (1,5) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (1,-4) / (-4,5) / (-4,6) / (6,-4) / (2,-3) / (6,-1) / (1,4) / (0,4) 
3. 26.01 (-3,-4) / (-3,-5) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (0,1) / (5,5) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (0,-4) / (3,-1) /
4. 26.67 (6,3) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (3,-2) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (-2,-1) / (3,1) / (-3,6) / (-1,0) / (3,5) / (4,0) / (0,2) 
5. 33.29 (6,-4) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-4) / (2,1) / (6,0) / (2,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-3) /
6. 31.63 (6,3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-1,3) / (4,-5) / (6,-3) / (2,-4) / (4,6) / (3,6) / (1,5) / (6,0) 
7. 33.68 (-3,-4) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (-5,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (0,2) / (4,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,-5) /
8. 19.34 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (-2,-5) / (-3,2) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (-4,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,6) / (1,2) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-3,2) /
9. 20.32 (6,-1) / (3,4) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (2,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,-3) /
10. 24.30 / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,6) / (6,-4) / (6,-2) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,4) / (4,-4) / (2,2) / (-4,-2) / (2,-2) / (3,2) / (-1,0) 
11. 28.17 (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (0,4) / (-1,2) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (6,-4) / (5,-2) / (6,6) / (2,-5) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (6,3) 
12. 32.28 (1,-1) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-5) / (2,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,6) / (4,-4) / (-4,4) / (3,0) / (-5,5) / (5,4) / (0,-2) 
13. 28.97 (1,0) / (3,-4) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (-4,6) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (1,6) / (2,-2) / (-2,6) /
14. 21.97 (3,3) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (4,-4) / (6,6) / (1,2) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,1) 
15. 19.95 (-5,6) / (-3,2) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (3,-1) / (6,6) / (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-5,-3) / (5,3) / (4,6) / (0,6) /
16. 20.85 (-2,6) / (-1,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,6) / (3,4) / (6,-2) / (-1,6) / (5,-2) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (2,1) / (-1,0) / (-2,1) / (0,2) 
17. 27.07 (-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (5,-3) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (2,1) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (6,-4) / (2,0) 
18. 22.77 (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (-2,-2) / (3,6) / (2,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-4) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (5,6) 
19. 23.95 (1,3) / (3,5) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (4,2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (-4,4) /
20. 30.53 (3,6) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) / (-2,4) / (-2,3) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-3,-2) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4) / (-1,0) / (3,6) / (0,-5) / (4,5) / (6,-1) 
21. 28.33 (-5,6) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (-3,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,6) / (3,2) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (5,6) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) 
22. 23.37 (6,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (5,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,5) / (4,-5) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,-4) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (-4,1) /
23. 18.97 (-2,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (5,2) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (4,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-4,1) / (0,3) / (-5,4) / (-4,0) /
24. 22.49 (3,3) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (2,-3) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (4,3) / (0,-4) 
25. 17.92 (-2,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,2) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (3,1) / (0,-1) / (-4,6) / (-2,6) / (4,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (5,0) 
26. 30.43 (4,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,-1) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / (2,-5) / (-1,6) / (6,4) / (2,6) / (2,-4) / (0,6) 
27. 21.76 (-2,2) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (5,-3) / (-2,-2) / (6,5) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,4) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (-4,1) / (2,2) / (-4,3) /
28. 24.62 (1,3) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,3) / (-3,1) / (1,4) / (0,-4) / (6,4) / (6,-4) / (-4,-2) 
29. 24.68 (-5,2) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-2) / (-3,-2) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (6,-4) / (6,-1) /
30. 26.73 (6,6) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-5) / (3,6) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (-2,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,5) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (6,4) / (0,-2) / (5,4) 
31. 20.41 (6,-4) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (1,0) / (-4,6) / (1,-2) / (-5,6) / (0,-1) / (1,6) / (5,4) / (6,4) / (-5,0) /
32. 28.07 (1,3) / (-3,2) / (3,3) / (0,-5) / (-2,6) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (4,4) / (0,-2) / (6,2) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (4,6) / (-1,0) / (0,4) 
33. 25.14 (4,6) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-2,5) / (-2,-3) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (6,-2) / (-3,-4) / (0,4) /
34. 19.40 (-2,3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-5,-2) / (6,-4) / (-3,3) / (5,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,6) / (-4,-4) / (-2,4) / (6,0) 
35. 24.55 (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (2,2) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (4,6) / (4,6) / (-3,2) 
36. 21.25 (1,0) / (6,-1) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (1,-1) / (2,6) / (1,6) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (6,4) 
37. 24.18 (-5,5) / (6,3) / (4,-1) / (4,2) / (3,4) / (2,6) / (2,-2) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (2,5) / (1,2) /
38. 20.77 (4,2) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,4) / (-4,6) /
39. 17.88 (1,-1) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (-1,-1) / (-2,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (5,-3) / (1,1) / (-3,6) / (-4,6) 
40. (37.86) (4,0) / (2,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,1) / (2,6) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (-4,4) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (2,5) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (6,3) /
41. (12.02) (-2,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (-3,6) / (2,6) / (-3,-4) / (3,1) / (-3,3) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-5) / (6,-1) / (1,4) / (2,3) /
42. 21.39 (-5,6) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (4,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (4,5) / (2,6) / (-1,-2) / (2,4) / (6,2) 
43. 30.43 (3,-1) / (-5,4) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,-2) / (2,4) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) 
44. 23.34 (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (2,5) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (2,0) / (-4,1) / (-2,5) / (1,3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (5,0) 
45. 22.24 (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (5,6) / (0,4) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) 
46. 32.27 (-2,0) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (1,6) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (-4,5) / (-2,3) / (6,4) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (5,-5) / (1,-3) /
47. 31.19 (1,3) / (6,-4) / (3,3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (-3,6) / (0,4) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,-2) / (3,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,6) / (0,2) / (-5,2) 
48. 21.35 (0,-4) / (-3,4) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-4,6) / (6,4) / (5,-3) / (3,1) / (-1,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (5,3) 
49. 30.89 (4,-3) / (6,6) / (2,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,5) / (6,-5) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (4,4) / (-2,-2) / (6,6) / (4,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) 
50. 22.06 (-3,-1) / (3,6) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (5,-2) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-4,3) / (6,-1) 
51. 30.37 (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,6) / (2,5) / (-5,6) / (6,-4) / (6,-1) / (6,-5) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (2,-4) / (0,4) / (-5,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,5) /
52. 21.36 (-3,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,6) / (3,2) / (0,6) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (0,6) / (1,-5) / (-1,-4) / (3,-5) / (6,6) / (-1,-3) / (-5,-5) / (0,3) 
53. 21.66 (-2,2) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (5,6) / (1,-2) / (-3,6) / (3,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (2,4) 
54. 22.33 (3,5) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (-1,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,5) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-3) / (6,-2) / (-4,2) 
55. 26.19 (6,5) / (6,3) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (1,5) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (3,4) / (-1,0) / (-1,6) / (2,1) / (6,6) / (6,-4) /
56. 31.78 (3,-1) / (4,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-4) / (2,1) / (-1,6) / (-5,6) / (-2,-5) / (4,-2) / (-2,6) / (6,2) / (3,4) / (-4,0) 
57. 21.95 (-3,2) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (3,5) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (2,2) / (1,-2) / (4,0) 
58. 37.04 (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (5,0) / (6,1) / (0,-2) / (3,6) / (2,5) / (3,-2) / (-2,0) / (2,6) 
59. 24.01 (1,3) / (2,6) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (-1,-4) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (2,-5) / (6,0) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0) 
60. 24.71 (-2,5) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,-5) / (4,5) / (6,6) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (2,4) / (6,-2) / (2,6) /
61. 19.53 (-2,6) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (6,6) / (5,0) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (-1,0) / (6,6) /
62. 31.26 (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (1,6) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-5,-3) / (-1,6) / (1,-2) / (4,2) / (2,-4) / (0,6) / (2,4) /
63. 19.49 (6,0) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,-4) / (-5,4) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (4,-2) / (6,-4) / (3,-2) / (6,6) /
64. 23.17 (1,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,-5) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,6) / (-1,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,4) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (-4,5) 
65. 22.67 (1,2) / (3,3) / (4,3) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-3) / (2,2) / (2,6) / (6,-2) / (6,2) / (4,-5) / (-5,0) / (2,0) 
66. 25.75 (0,5) / (-2,-2) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-1,4) / (-2,-2) / (6,-2) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (-4,-2) / (4,0) / (5,2) / (0,6) / (-1,6) /
67. 26.64 (-5,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,2) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (2,5) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (1,6) / (3,-5) / (0,-2) 
68. 21.50 (1,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (-1,-4) / (0,-2) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (3,5) / (-5,0) / (3,2) / (2,6) / (4,3) / (0,-4) /
69. 29.89 (6,-1) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (6,2) / (6,-3) / (4,-1) / (2,6) / (-3,-2) / (4,4) /
70. 23.47 (4,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,6) / (0,4) / (-2,6) / (-3,-2) / (2,3) / (2,4) / (2,4) / (2,-3) / (5,0) / (4,3) / (-4,-3) / (-5,0) 
71. 28.47 (4,-4) / (-3,6) / (3,2) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (4,2) / (5,3) / (0,6) / (-5,6) / (6,-2) / (0,-2) / (6,2) 
72. 21.28 (4,-1) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (4,0) / (0,3) / (2,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-5) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (3,-2) / (3,6) / (-2,-2) 
73. 27.78 (-3,0) / (3,6) / (5,-3) / (-5,6) / (6,2) / (-5,6) / (-4,-4) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-2) / (-5,4) / (-5,-3) / (1,6) /
74. 28.95 (0,-4) / (4,1) / (6,0) / (2,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,2) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (2,-3) / (-5,4) / (2,6) / (4,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-4) /
75. 15.44 (4,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (1,0) / (3,-5) / (6,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,0) /
76. 28.15 (3,5) / (-2,1) / (5,3) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,4) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-4,0) 
77. 27.48 (1,3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,1) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (3,-5) / (0,6) / (2,5) / (-5,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (6,-2) / (5,2) /
78. 21.35 (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (-3,-2) / (-3,6) / (0,5) / (-5,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (3,6) / (5,-2) / (0,4) / (-4,5) 
79. 32.84 (4,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,5) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (1,-2) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (2,6) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (-4,6) / (6,0) 
80. 21.88 (-5,-1) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (-3,5) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (0,-5) / (4,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,2) / (-4,1) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (6,0) /


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 7, 2011)

times (reset):
10.25, 13.45, 11.22, 8.98, 12.64, 11.15, 11.84, 14.23, 16.53, 10.98, 13.29, 12.03 = 12.11
11.37 avg5 somewhere in there 
8.98 NL
good cuz at school and being pestered


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 7, 2011)

Statistics for 02-07-2011 16:37:41

Average: 22.83
Standard Deviation: 3.02
Best Time: 15.26
Worst Time: 34.32
Individual Times:
1.	23.72	(-3,5) (0,4) (0,3) (1,2) (0,2) (2,0) (3,2) (1,0) (3,5) (0,1) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,4)
2.	(15.26)	(0,5) (-5,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (-5,1) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,5) (-2,1) (-1,2) (6,3) (-5,3)
3.	19.92	(0,-1) (0,4) (3,0) (1,0) (-4,2) (4,3) (6,3) (-2,5) (3,0) (-3,3) (2,0) (-3,1) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (-1,1)
4.	24.00	(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (5,0) (-3,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (2,1)
5.	20.51	(0,2) (3,1) (-3,3) (3,0) (1,0) (5,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-1,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (1,0)
6.	24.95	(-2,-1) (0,-3) (0,4) (-1,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-4,3) (6,1) (6,0) (0,4) (0,4) (6,4) (4,0) (6,4)
7.	18.92	(0,3) (6,-3) (-3,1) (3,5) (3,3) (6,3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (1,0) (6,0) (6,0) (6,3) (2,4) (-4,0)
8.	21.69	(-3,-1) (0,1) (6,0) (6,0) (1,5) (-3,0) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,5) (1,4) (3,0) (2,2) (-5,0) (1,2) (6,0) (6,4) (-4,0)
9.	19.59	(0,-1) (0,6) (-5,3) (3,0) (2,3) (6,4) (2,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (3,4) (0,5) (3,0) (2,4) (0,2)
10.	30.53	(0,6) (0,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (2,4) (0,1) (3,3) (3,3) (6,3)
11.	24.42	(-5,5) (3,3) (-2,1) (2,4) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (2,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (-4,5) (1,4) (-1,0) (1,0) (1,4)
12.	(34.32)	(6,2) (0,1) (3,3) (6,4) (-1,0) (6,0) (6,2) (0,5) (0,2) (-1,4) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-2,5) (4,0) (0,4)

Some easy cubeshapes I think. Also only 1 or 2 parities


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 7, 2011)

8.35 pll skip (best time ever). Slow timer stop too.
B' R2 U2 R D L2 B2 L' D2 F' L D' R' L2 U' R' D2 R' U' L F B' U F' R'

I can't find the solution, but cross was on D and the OLL was R' F R U R' U' F' U R


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 7, 2011)

My new 2x2 PBs:

2x2 Single: *2.13* 


Spoiler



Scramble: U F' R2 F' U' F2 U R2 F'



2x2 avg of 5:

Average: 5.16
Standard Deviation: 0.27
Best Time: 3.65
Worst Time: 6.83
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	5.65	F' R' U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R2
2.	(3.65)	F2 R' F R' F R F2 R2 U2
3.	(6.83)	R' U F' R2 U R' F2 R U2
4.	4.94	R' U' R' F2 U R' U R' F'
5.	4.88	U R F U' R F' U R2 U



2x2 avg of 12:

Average: 5.42
Standard Deviation: 0.65
Best Time: 3.53
Worst Time: 14.59
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	5.75	U R2 F2 R' U F' U F' R2
2.	3.94	F U2 R' F' U2 R U' F' R2
3.	5.61	R' F U2 F U' F2 R' U
4.	6.06	R2 U R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F
5.	6.43	F2 R' F' R F2 U R' F U2
6.	4.72	F' U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F R' U'
7.	5.71	F R2 F R2 F' R U R
8.	5.83	R2 U R2 U' R F' U2 F' U2
9.	5.46	F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U R' U2
10.	4.65	U R' F' U R2 U R U2 R'
11.	(14.59)	R' U' F U2 R' F2 U' F' R
12.	(3.53)	F2 U2 R' F U F2 R


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 7, 2011)

3x3 avg of 5:

Average: *14.30*
Standard Deviation: 0.54
Best Time: 13.28
Worst Time: 23.63
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(13.28)	B U2 F U2 B2 F L' F L' D U F' L2 B2 F' L2 R D U2 R D2 U2 L' R2 D'
2.	(23.63)	B' U' B' L F L R2 D R D L R' D2 L2 U L2 B' R' U' F2 D2 L B L R2
3.	15.21	F D2 B2 U L D' U2 F R D' B2 D' U L B' D' U2 B2 F' L2 R' D' B D B'
4.	13.52	L' D2 R2 D' U L2 R F' D R2 B R D' R B2 D2 U R D2 U' F2 D' L R D
5.	14.16	R B2 F D2 B F2 L2 R' D L R2 D' F2 R D2 U' L F L2 R F' U' B' R2 D



*SUB 15* 

and

3x3 avg of 12:

Average: 15.93
Standard Deviation: 1.57
Best Time: 13.28
Worst Time: 23.63
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	14.68	U2 B R2 B2 L2 U' L' B2 L2 R2 F' U F2 L2 F' L' R2 B' F2 U2 B' R U2 L' R2
2.	14.16	R' F2 L R' U R' D2 U R B U R' D2 U2 B2 F L' D R B' U L R' D F'
3.	18.65	R U L B2 L R2 D' U' L B F L R D B F' L' D U2 B2 U L2 F D' B'
4.	(13.28)	B U2 F U2 B2 F L' F L' D U F' L2 B2 F' L2 R D U2 R D2 U2 L' R2 D'
5.	(23.63)	B' U' B' L F L R2 D R D L R' D2 L2 U L2 B' R' U' F2 D2 L B L R2
6.	15.21	F D2 B2 U L D' U2 F R D' B2 D' U L B' D' U2 B2 F' L2 R' D' B D B'
7.	13.52	L' D2 R2 D' U L2 R F' D R2 B R D' R B2 D2 U R D2 U' F2 D' L R D
8.	14.16	R B2 F D2 B F2 L2 R' D L R2 D' F2 R D2 U' L F L2 R F' U' B' R2 D
9.	17.53	L R2 B D' L B F L' R U F' L R B2 F R2 B2 F' L' R U R D2 R B
10.	17.94	B F2 L R F2 L2 U L R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F D L' D' F2 D' L2 R D2 U' B' L
11.	17.11	L' B R2 F' R' U L' F D' L U2 R D' L' B' F' R' U' L R' B F' D L2 R
12.	16.30	F D' L2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' L' R2 F D2 B' D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 L R D U' F'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 7, 2011)

100 solves OH session

single: 13.77 (nl)
avg5: 16.11 (PB!)
avg12: 17.63 (good)
avg50: 18.94 (at least sub-19)
avg100: 19.36 :/

The avg5:

Average: 16.11
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Best Time: 15.18
Worst Time: 20.66
Individual Times:
1.	(17.21)	L R' D' B2 F R D2 B F R2 D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L B2 L2 R' B' U2 L' R2 B' F'
2.	16.40	L B L R2 D L' R B2 R2 B' U' L2 U' L' D2 L2 R' D U' B F2 U2 F' U' B2
3.	16.46	D' U L' R' D U2 B D2 B' D2 B F R2 B D' U' R2 D2 U' F R B' D U F'
4.	(15.18)	L D' L' B F L R' B' F' D L B2 F2 L R2 B F L R' D' F' D' F2 L R
5.	15.46	F2 D2 F' U R' D2 R D' U2 R' B F L' R2 B2 L2 R2 D U' L2 D L R' B2 D2


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes said:


> 100 solves OH session
> 
> single: 13.77 (nl)
> avg5: 16.11 (PB!)
> ...


 
Sorry kid, you are doing it wrong! The way it works: you get good at something and THEN break ER.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 7, 2011)

13.86 avg12 

am want ER


----------



## plechoss (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, congratulations


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 7, 2011)

Right, I'm done for today.

21.19, 19.20, 19.24, (23.48), (16.84) = *19.87 Avg5* Yay 
(18.14), (29.08), 18.35, 21.63, 24.32, 19.98, 20.43, 20.56, 19.76, 26.22, 21.86, 22.18 = *21.53 Avg12*
*24.15 Avg100*


Spoiler



Average of 100: 24.15
1. 21.26 (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (1,4) / (-2,6) / (6,4) / (4,-4) / (1,2) / (6,6) / (2,-3) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4) 
2. 21.81 (-5,5) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (2,5) / (6,4) / (3,0) / (2,-2) / (6,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,-4) 
3. 26.56 (4,-4) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,5) / (3,-4) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) / (-2,-2) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (3,-4) / (4,-1) / (-4,5) /
4. (48.64) (6,2) / (0,1) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-5,3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-2,6) / (6,3) / (-3,2) / (3,3) / (2,-5) / (6,0) 
5. 23.49 (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-5,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (-1,-3) / (-3,3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,3) /
6. 19.17 (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (5,-3) / (4,-5) / (-4,6) / (6,2) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (6,3) /
7. 19.89 (6,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,-3) / (3,3) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-4,3) /
8. 25.76 (1,-3) / (-4,5) / (1,-5) / (6,5) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (6,6) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (1,3) / (-1,0) / (-1,2) / (4,-5) / (0,2) 
9. 15.38 (1,3) / (-1,2) / (6,3) / (-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,6) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (3,4) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,5) 
10. 27.29 (1,5) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-5,5) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (6,6) / (2,1) / (-2,0) / (-2,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (4,3) 
11. 25.79 (1,3) / (3,6) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (3,-2) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (-2,6) / (2,2) /
12. 26.41 (3,5) / (4,-2) / (6,2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (3,6) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (4,-4) / (-2,4) / (6,4) / (-4,1) / (0,1) 
13. 26.24 (3,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-5) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (-4,-2) / (2,6) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (2,0) 
14. 23.45 (-3,-4) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-4,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,-2) / (-4,5) / (-5,-2) /
15. 16.72 (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,3) / (6,-4) / (-1,0) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (5,0) 
16. 35.35 (-2,6) / (-1,5) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (1,6) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-2) / (-2,2) / (-2,-2) / (4,-4) / (4,0) 
17. 30.20 (1,2) / (3,6) / (4,6) / (-1,0) / (6,6) / (5,4) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,2) / (6,-2) / (3,4) / (1,6) / (4,5) / (1,0) / (0,-2) /
18. 30.16 (-2,5) / (3,6) / (-2,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (3,-4) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,5) / (2,6) / (3,6) / (4,0) 
19. 33.24 (0,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-4,-2) / (2,-4) / (2,6) / (-4,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,4) / (6,-3) / (0,-2) 
20. 29.13 (1,-3) / (5,2) / (6,-3) / (-5,6) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-3) / (6,4) / (5,6) / (6,0) / (4,5) / (0,2) 
21. 30.82 (-5,-3) / (3,-1) / (-3,6) / (3,-4) / (6,1) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (3,3) / (6,4) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (2,-1) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) 
22. 25.22 (3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,-5) / (3,3) / (5,4) / (0,6) / (4,2) / (-2,6) / (2,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,4) / (-4,6) / (2,0) 
23. 20.90 (3,-1) / (-5,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,6) / (-1,5) / (0,-5) / (-3,-4) / (3,-4) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (-2,4) /
24. 31.89 (3,-4) / (1,4) / (6,5) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (4,3) / (3,3) / (-2,-1) / (2,-2) / (0,2) / (4,6) / (6,2) / (6,-2) /
25. 25.03 (-5,6) / (5,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (4,4) / (6,6) / (2,2) / (0,-2) / (-4,1) / (0,-2) 
26. 25.70 (-3,-1) / (6,-5) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-1,6) / (-3,3) / (1,2) / (3,2) /
27. 25.25 (-2,5) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,5) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (3,1) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-3) / (1,4) / (-3,2) / (-4,0) / (6,1) / (3,0) 
28. 33.05 (1,-1) / (-3,-3) / (3,-4) / (4,-4) / (2,2) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-2) / (4,2) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (-5,6) / (-4,6) / (6,0) /
29. 21.19 (4,5) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-2) / (4,5) / (6,-5) / (3,6) / (-3,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,2) / (3,-4) / (0,4) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) 
30. 19.20 (1,-3) / (-4,2) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,1) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,-1) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,5) / (1,-3) / (6,0) 
31. 19.24 (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (3,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (6,2) /
32. 23.48 (0,6) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (1,6) / (0,-1) / (3,-4) / (2,-3) / (1,0) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (-4,-5) / (-5,-2) / (6,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,6) / (0,6) 
33. 16.84 (0,6) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (-4,1) / (-4,-4) / (1,4) / (-4,0) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (0,-1) 
34. 25.01 / (6,0) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-5,-2) / (-1,5) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (3,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) /
35. 26.27 (1,2) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,6) / (2,-4) / (4,6) / (-2,4) / (0,6) 
36. 30.35 (4,-1) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (2,6) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (-3,-4) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) / (-4,-2) 
37. 26.76 (-2,-3) / (-3,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,6) / (2,4) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (-2,6) / (1,-4) / (6,-4) / (2,4) / (-4,-4) / (1,2) / (-3,0) 
38. 24.48 (4,6) / (2,-4) / (-2,-3) / (6,3) / (4,6) / (6,-3) / (5,6) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (4,-2) /
39. (11.07) (4,-3) / (6,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (-1,-1) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,6) / (4,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,6) /
40. 21.58 (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (6,-1) / (2,1) / (4,6) / (-5,4) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) 
41. 27.48 (4,3) / (6,2) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-4) / (-4,2) / (-4,4) / (6,2) / (-4,2) / (-4,-4) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (4,5) / (-2,4) / (2,0) 
42. 22.08 (-5,2) / (6,3) / (-2,-3) / (0,2) / (-4,6) / (-5,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (6,0) 
43. 21.93 (-5,5) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (-4,3) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (4,-5) / (-5,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (2,5) 
44. 15.84 (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (-4,-3) / (4,3) / (-1,-3) / (3,6) / (-5,4) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) 
45. 24.88 (-5,-3) / (0,5) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (6,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (4,6) / (-2,6) / (6,2) / (3,0) 
46. 26.63 (-2,5) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (1,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (5,6) / (1,-5) / (2,5) / (-2,6) / (-3,-2) / (-1,-2) /
47. 26.02 (1,-3) / (3,6) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,5) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-3,-5) / (3,-3) / (4,6) / (-1,-4) / (6,2) /
48. 15.30 (3,-1) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,6) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (6,-3) /
49. 26.98 (-2,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,3) / (0,-2) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (3,2) / (6,-5) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (3,2) /
50. 20.84 (-3,-1) / (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (1,0) / (2,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (3,2) / (6,0) / (-1,-2) / (5,2) / (-5,4) / (6,-2) / (4,-5) /
51. 22.87 (1,6) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,4) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (2,0) 
52. 26.94 (1,5) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,-4) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,6) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (2,0) 
53. 16.09 (-5,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,3) / (2,1) / (3,-4) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,6) / (-3,-4) / (-2,5) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (0,2) /
54. 26.17 (-3,6) / (6,3) / (-1,4) / (0,-4) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-4,1) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,-2) / (5,-4) / (-2,-3) 
55. 28.30 (-5,0) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (3,-2) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (5,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) / (0,6) 
56. 34.47 (4,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,-3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (-2,2) / (-2,6) / (6,-1) / (4,6) / (6,4) / (3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) /
57. 22.67 (-2,2) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (1,-3) / (0,2) / (-4,3) / (-2,4) / (-3,2) / (-3,-3) / (3,2) / (4,4) /
58. 21.10 (3,0) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (1,4) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (4,5) / (6,-3) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0) / (4,4) / (6,0) 
59. 28.67 (-5,6) / (-4,5) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (-1,5) / (3,1) / (-3,6) / (-2,3) / (1,6) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (0,2) / (-2,2) 
60. 26.52 (3,-1) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (2,6) / (-1,4) / (2,0) / (2,6) / (-4,6) / (-2,-2) /
61. 16.83 (1,5) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (-5,4) / (2,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,1) / (5,5) / (-5,0) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (2,3) / (0,-3) 
62. 31.75 (3,0) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (-5,2) / (4,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,6) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (0,-2) 
63. 22.08 / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (6,4) / (3,-4) / (-3,-2) / (3,4) / (-1,6) / (4,-3) / (-2,6) / (2,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (4,1) /
64. 28.12 (-2,3) / (0,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (6,5) / (6,-5) / (-4,0) / (1,2) / (4,3) / (2,0) / (-2,-5) / (4,4) / (6,4) / (-2,-2) /
65. 25.26 (-2,6) / (-4,5) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,5) / (-5,6) / (1,6) / (5,-1) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (6,-4) / (-4,6) /
66. 17.60 (1,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (5,4) / (-3,4) / (2,3) / (-2,4) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,-1) 
67. 19.88 (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-4,6) / (-5,3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,5) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (-1,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) /
68. 23.02 (-5,2) / (6,-3) / (1,-4) / (0,6) / (6,2) / (-2,-4) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (4,-4) / (2,2) / (2,1) /
69. 23.80 (6,6) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (3,5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-2,3) / (-3,-2) / (-2,-2) / (5,4) / (2,-3) / (1,2) 
70. 27.39 (4,5) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (6,-5) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (0,2) / (-4,6) / (6,1) / (-1,2) / (-4,4) / (-4,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) 
71. 30.14 (-3,2) / (6,-5) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (4,-2) / (4,-3) / (6,4) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-4) 
72. 20.73 (6,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (3,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) 
73. 21.05 (6,5) / (-5,4) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (3,-1) / (1,0) / (-4,1) / (4,6) / (6,3) / (-5,0) / (6,-1) / (0,2) / (2,-3) / (0,2) / (0,-5) 
74. 18.15 (1,6) / (2,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (-1,-4) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (6,6) /
75. 24.86 (4,0) / (2,3) / (-3,-3) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (4,5) / (-2,2) / (-4,-2) / (-4,2) / (4,4) / (6,-2) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (1,4) / (2,0) /
76. 25.95 (1,-4) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (2,-2) / (-5,0) 
77. 22.56 (6,-3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (6,-5) / (-4,2) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) /
78. 23.21 (6,5) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-5,2) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (1,-4) / (6,-5) /
79. 31.72 (6,0) / (3,3) / (-5,6) / (-4,-2) / (6,2) / (-2,-4) / (6,4) / (-2,2) / (0,-2) / (3,2) / (4,-3) / (4,-1) / (-3,4) / (-3,-4) /
80. 21.08 (0,6) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (-3,2) / (-4,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (1,-4) / (6,5) /
81. 15.55 (4,3) / (-3,-3) / (2,6) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,4) / (-3,-1) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (4,3) 
82. 23.22 (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,-5) / (3,2) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (1,-3) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0) /
83. 28.35 (1,-3) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,2) / (0,-3) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,4) / (2,0) 
84. 25.38 (-2,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (5,3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (4,-2) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,-5) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (-5,4) /
85. 35.29 (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (-5,0) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (4,5) / (0,-5) / (2,-1) / (0,3) 
86. 16.85 (4,-1) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (2,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (2,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (3,6) / (-4,5) /
87. 18.79 (0,5) / (4,3) / (6,6) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (2,-3) / (4,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,3) / (1,1) / (6,2) / (6,6) 
88. 31.81 (6,2) / (6,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (2,3) / (0,6) / (-2,2) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (4,-2) /
89. 24.46 (4,-1) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (3,-2) / (3,6) / (4,0) / (1,-1) / (1,-2) / (4,-3) / (1,2) / (6,2) / (2,0) /
90. 18.14 (4,6) / (-1,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (-3,-5) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (6,-5) / (-4,6) / (6,0) 
91. 29.08 (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-2,3) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (4,3) / (4,2) / (2,4) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (5,-2) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (6,6) 
92. 18.35 (4,0) / (2,-4) / (1,3) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (5,-3) / (1,-3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-4,0) /
93. 21.63 (0,-4) / (0,4) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (-2,3) / (6,4) / (5,-4) / (-5,0) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4) /
94. 24.32 (0,-3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,5) / (3,0) / (2,1) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (3,-4) /
95. 19.98 (-5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (2,3) / (0,-2) / (4,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,3) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (5,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,6) 
96. 20.43 (3,-1) / (-5,6) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (6,-5) / (3,6) / (-1,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,2) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) 
97. 20.56 (4,6) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (2,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,6) / (-2,3) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,3) 
98. 19.76 (0,6) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (-5,-2) / (5,-1) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (5,6) / (-5,-5) / (6,5) / (1,6) / (0,5) / (-1,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) /
99. 26.22 (3,-4) / (6,3) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (-3,5) / (-4,-5) / (0,6) / (6,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,2) 
100. 21.86 (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,-2) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (1,0) / (-5,-1) / (6,-2) / (2,-3) / (0,-2) / (6,-4) / (2,6) /


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 8, 2011)

olook, more 5x5 PBs

(2:29.94), 2:02.59, 2:12.37, 2:18.17, 2:02.35, 2:21.20, *2:02.34, 2:22.00, 2:12.78, 2:03.48, 2:13.11*, (1:56.54) = *2:11.04 avg12*

bold and italicized is 2:09.79 avg5 
The 1:56.54 is my second sub-2 and a new PB.



EDIT: My 5x5 avg12 PB is now faster than my megaminx avg12 PB :3


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2011)

10.21 3x3 single.

I couldn't be bothered to do the PLL, so after an antisune OLL, I just slammed the cube down without even looking at the PLL, and it was solved


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

OH 52,04  don't laugh at me, but I had to practice a lot to get sub-1 minute


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 9, 2011)

10.34, (9.50), 10.27, (11.95), 9.74 = 10.12
2nd best avg5 ever  
All completely NL but the 9.50 was a pretty smooth solve: B2 U2 B' L D2 U B' L F B L R U2 D F2 D R D U' L' B L2 F' U' D 
9.74 seemed fairly regular, just good TPS.
avg12 was something like 11.74


----------



## cuberr (Feb 9, 2011)

Earlier today I broke my 3x3 average 5 by 2 seconds, average 12 by 3 seconds and average 100 by 1 second. I've now broken my average 5 six times in 2 days.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 9, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.23
1. (8.36) R2 B' R B U2 F L2 R B R' F R2 D' F' U B F2 L2 D2 L2 B' F U F' U 
2. 8.85 F R U' B F' L D R2 U B R F2 R L2 U2 R U2 L2 F' L B2 L B L2 U 
3. (11.75) U' D' F2 D2 F L' U2 R2 F' D' B' D2 B2 D' U B' U' B' L' F D F2 L2 F' B' 
4. 10.06 U2 D2 R2 B2 U' R' F2 L' R U2 D2 B D2 U R' U' F2 R' F' B2 L' B U B' D2 
5. 8.79 B' L R U R B D2 R2 B L D' L2 B U2 B2 U B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B U R2 

All full step


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 9, 2011)

Some OH.

(FreeFOP)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 26.65
worst time: 47.53

current avg5: 33.88 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 31.06 (σ = 2.48)

current avg12: 36.33 (σ = 3.69)
best avg12: 33.47 (σ = 3.92)

session avg: 36.15 (σ = 5.26)
session mean: 36.18



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 31.06
1. (27.43[G perm. =D]) L F B2 R F2 R' D' R2 F2 D F L2 R' U' R' U L F2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 R 
2. 33.43 F' D2 L2 D' R2 L F2 U L2 D2 L R' D2 R F2 D L' B2 L2 D' R' U' B' R2 D 
3. (42.66) L' B' L' R2 F R' D' F2 R2 U' F' R' B L F2 B2 U R D' L2 B F' D2 F U2 
4. 32.11 L R2 U' B2 R2 B' U2 L F B2 U B L' F' U D2 L' F' L' F' B R L2 D2 B' 
5. 27.64[G perm again =D] L' U' F2 B' U2 F2 U L' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' B R2 U' R2 L' B' L F R2 L2 D'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 33.47
1. (27.43[G perm. =D]) L F B2 R F2 R' D' R2 F2 D F L2 R' U' R' U L F2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 R 
2. 33.43 F' D2 L2 D' R2 L F2 U L2 D2 L R' D2 R F2 D L' B2 L2 D' R' U' B' R2 D 
3. 42.66 L' B' L' R2 F R' D' F2 R2 U' F' R' B L F2 B2 U R D' L2 B F' D2 F U2 
4. 32.11 L R2 U' B2 R2 B' U2 L F B2 U B L' F' U D2 L' F' L' F' B R L2 D2 B' 
5. 27.64[G perm again =D] L' U' F2 B' U2 F2 U L' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' B R2 U' R2 L' B' L F R2 L2 D' 
6. 32.43 U2 D B' U2 R2 F L' D' F2 L' R U F' L2 R B' R' L' U F U' R F2 D' F2 
7. 32.63 L F D2 F R2 L U2 L' B2 D U R D' F R L' F' U L B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 
8. 36.02 U' R2 F L' R2 B' U B U B2 U' F B' D' B F R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 B F R2 
9. (45.35) R' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' B2 F' U' R' B F D' F D' F2 U' F U2 D F' B2 L' R' 
10. 35.93 U F2 B2 D2 L2 B D' B' L F U R' F2 U' R2 F D L2 F2 B L2 F2 U' B L2 
11. 29.20[...G perm?] F2 D U2 L B2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 R L2 F' L2 B L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' L' D L B' 
12. 32.60 B L2 R' D2 L' B D R B L2 D F2 L' D2 B D L2 F L' F B' U' L' F' U'





Spoiler



Session average: 36.15
1. 34.25 U F2 B' L D' R B2 F' D' L2 B R' L U' D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R F' B' L' B' 
2. 38.47 D B' L' U B F2 U B U2 R' L B R2 U2 R B D' L R D L2 D L2 U F' 
3. 42.96 U F L F L' D' L2 R2 D B2 L R F' D2 U2 R B2 D' F' L F' D2 F D2 B 
4. 45.82[Lefty R perm] F2 B U2 L2 U2 D F L U2 B F U' L B' U' R' F2 B' U B2 U' R' U2 B R 
5. 40.11 D' F D' U2 F' B2 L2 U L2 R' B' D F' B' D2 B2 U' D2 F D' B U L F2 U 
6. 42.53 D2 R' F U' R' B D2 L D2 B2 R D U2 F2 R B2 F' D2 R F2 L2 U' B' D B2 
7. 41.23 L' B' L' D2 B' R F L2 D' R2 D2 L R D' L' U F L' D' U L' F' R F B 
8. 27.43[G perm. =D] L F B2 R F2 R' D' R2 F2 D F L2 R' U' R' U L F2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 R 
9. 33.43 F' D2 L2 D' R2 L F2 U L2 D2 L R' D2 R F2 D L' B2 L2 D' R' U' B' R2 D 
10. 42.66 L' B' L' R2 F R' D' F2 R2 U' F' R' B L F2 B2 U R D' L2 B F' D2 F U2 
11. 32.11 L R2 U' B2 R2 B' U2 L F B2 U B L' F' U D2 L' F' L' F' B R L2 D2 B' 
12. 27.64[G perm again =D] L' U' F2 B' U2 F2 U L' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' B R2 U' R2 L' B' L F R2 L2 D' 
13. 32.43 U2 D B' U2 R2 F L' D' F2 L' R U F' L2 R B' R' L' U F U' R F2 D' F2 
14. 32.63 L F D2 F R2 L U2 L' B2 D U R D' F R L' F' U L B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 
15. 36.02 U' R2 F L' R2 B' U B U B2 U' F B' D' B F R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 B F R2 
16. 45.35 R' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' B2 F' U' R' B F D' F D' F2 U' F U2 D F' B2 L' R' 
17. 35.93 U F2 B2 D2 L2 B D' B' L F U R' F2 U' R2 F D L2 F2 B L2 F2 U' B L2 
18. 29.20[...G perm?] F2 D U2 L B2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 R L2 F' L2 B L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' L' D L B' 
19. 32.60 B L2 R' D2 L' B D R B L2 D F2 L' D2 B D L2 F L' F B' U' L' F' U' 
20. 42.06 D2 F2 R' U D2 B2 F U2 B2 U R2 L D U B' L' B' R D2 B' R2 U' F D2 F 
21. 27.86 D' F L' R' B U B2 F U R D' L B' L2 U F2 D2 R U2 D' F' B' R' B' D 
22. 46.93 F' D2 L' B U' L' D2 B' D L' U' D' B L D' L U L' U F L' B L' U D2 
23. 32.63 B' D L' F2 B U' R2 L2 U2 B' F' U' F2 R U F' L' R' U2 D2 L2 R F2 B D2 
24. 40.21 U2 F2 D' F D R D' F2 B2 D' L F' R2 L D2 R2 L' U L B' U' D' F B' D 
25. 28.48 D' B R' U2 B L D2 B U B2 D' U B2 U D2 L D2 U R2 L' F' R B' F2 R' 
26. 36.36 U' D' L2 F U' L F B L R2 D2 B D' U2 F' B R' L2 F L F' B2 D' U' F 
27. 33.92 F R D R' U' R' B R B2 U' R2 F D' B U L' R2 D B2 U' D' L2 F2 D2 R 
28. (26.65) B2 R2 L2 U' D' B F' D' R2 F U2 B U' F2 B D' B F L' D L2 D2 R2 D R2 
29. 32.12 R' B2 L' F' L2 R U2 B' L R2 F2 D' U' L R2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 F' B' U' F' 
30. 39.08 R' F B L2 U' R' U B' U2 B' R B' D L B2 D2 B' D' B R B F' D' L U2 
31. 37.87 U L' F2 L2 U' D R2 D' B R' B' L R2 F L2 R' B R' B' L2 F2 R L' U R' 
32. 31.51 B2 F' L2 D' U' F' U2 F' D' B U' F' L2 D' B F U' F2 U L' D2 B L2 R2 U2 
33. 30.23 B2 F' R2 D2 B R' U' B U2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' R L2 F B' D F' B L U2 B L' 
34. 47.32 D U' F B D L' B' R' U2 D2 R F B' U F' L' B' F L' R U' L' B D' F2 
35. 38.79 F' B' U2 F2 D F' D2 R' L2 U R U' D L' U' F' R2 D' L' D L' F2 L2 R B 
36. 36.21 R' F' L' U L2 B2 R B2 U B2 F2 D L B' U2 D2 L2 B' R2 F U' F2 R2 B2 U 
37. 31.62 U2 F2 B' D2 U L' D' U R2 L2 B' F U2 B2 L B' L2 B D2 U B2 L' R2 D2 R' 
38. 34.01 U B2 L R' B' L2 D2 F L' U' L R' D2 R2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 L2 U F' L' R B' 
39. 35.14 L2 D2 L' F' R' D' R U' R L U2 L D2 R2 U' L B2 U L U' L2 R2 D L2 B 
40. 36.03 D2 L' F' U2 F' U F2 B R2 L B' F U2 F2 R' L' F' B2 R' F' U' D2 L' U2 F2 
41. 35.72 R' F D2 U B' D2 L F2 R' L2 B2 F L2 F L2 D2 R2 B D R2 U' D B R L' 
42. 33.23 B' D2 B2 D' F' L2 R F2 R' L2 F2 D2 U L R2 U2 L R2 U2 L' D U2 L F2 L' 
43. 34.91 U2 L R' B' D' U2 L' R' U2 L B' F' L' R2 D L2 D' F2 R F' U' L R' U L' 
44. 44.56 L' R' B2 R F R L' F L U F' L2 F U2 F B' L B' D R L U' D F D2 
45. 42.03 R2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R' B R U2 D B' U' B L' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 U' 
46. 31.74 R' D2 B L2 R' D' B U' R2 D R2 B' D2 U2 B L2 D' U' R' B2 F2 U L B2 F 
47. (47.53) U2 L' D R U L2 F L' D' U2 B2 L2 F2 B' U R' D2 L2 U B2 U D2 R B2 L2 
48. 35.63 F L2 B F' R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R U' D2 F2 B' D2 L B' F U R U' F' L R2 
49. 32.95 R B2 R F D' F' B' R' F2 L2 B U' B' L F' R F U2 L2 B U' R' F D' R 
50. 33.07 R2 U B L2 R B' F U D L R2 D' R U' L D2 B R' B R F' R' B2 F L2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 9, 2011)

2x2 avg of 5:

Average: 4.87
Standard Deviation: 1.37
Best Time: 3.47
Worst Time: 9.13
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(3.47)	R2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U
2.	(9.13)	U2 F2 R F' R2 F U2
3.	3.72	R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R
4.	3.53	U' F2 R U' R2 F' U2
5.	7.36	R2 U2 F U' F' R U' F' R


----------



## Shortey (Feb 9, 2011)

Got 12.77 avg5 OH.  cannot remember the individual times though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2011)

2.72 2x2 average of 12 Keyboarded though...
Average of 12: 2.72
1. 1.92 F' R F' R2 F U' R U' F R' U' 
2. 3.24 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U F R U2 R' U' 
3. 2.95 U' R U R2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' U' 
4. 2.55 R U' R F2 R F' U' R' U' R' U' 
5. 2.48 F2 R U2 R U' R U2 F' U' R' U' 
6. 3.01 F2 U2 F' U' R F U2 R' U2 R' U' 
7. (3.77) R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
8. 2.47 U2 R' U R' U2 F U2 F U' R' U' 
9. 2.90 U R' F' U2 R' U F2 R U' R' U' 
10. 3.06 F U' R U R' U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
11. 2.62 F' R2 U2 F' U R' F2 U F2 R' U' 
12. (1.88) R' U' R2 U F' U F2 R2 U R U'


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 9, 2011)

12.98 R2 L U' L' R2 F2 L2 F D' F2 D R' D' U2 R2 F' B' U2 L' B' U' B2 L2 R2 B 

y' x D U2 r' z' R U F'
U' R U
z' R' U' R
U R U2' R' U R U' R'
y R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 r' U' R U L U' R' U
x R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

48 moves/12.98= 3.70 tps

I had to do this since Joey can't read, so I may as well post it too http://tinyurl.com/algy-xDU2r-z-RU


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2011)

2x2 average of 12 2.61  Keboarded again....these scrambles were all Lawl
Average of 12: 2.61
1. 3.14 F R2 F U' F' R2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
2. 2.05 F R U' R2 U' R F' R' U' R' U' 
3. 2.02 U R U R2 F2 R' U2 F' U' R' U' 
4. 3.70 U' R U2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
5. 1.91 F R' F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
6. 2.05 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F' U R' U' 
7. (3.70) U' R' U2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R2 U' 
8. 3.17 R' F' R' U2 R' U2 R' U F' R' U' 
9. 2.87 F2 R' F' U F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U' 
10. 2.89 U' F2 R F' R U' F' U2 F R' U' 
11. (1.55) F' R U2 R' U F2 R' F U R' U' 
12. 2.27 F' R F' U2 F' R F R2 U2 R2 U' 
Oh, and 2.04 average of 5


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 9, 2011)

11.56, (54.13[pop]), (10.86), 19.97, 11.88 = 14.47 xD
Sub-14.5 with a counting 19.97.


----------



## juggling monkey (Feb 10, 2011)

1st sub-40 average!  woohoo 
been cubing for 1 1/2 months


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 10, 2011)

First extended 3x3 practice in a while:

13.35 avg5, 13.75 avg12, and a handful of good singles (best was 11.33 PLL skip, also had an 11.79 Nonlucky).

Sadly I lost the times, though none are PBs, so it doesn't matter as much


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 10, 2011)

grrrrr

Average of 12: 10.11
1. 10.63 L2 U D' F' U2 B U L B U2 L R B F U D2 R F' D U' F U' F D' R2 
2. 9.81 B' D L B' D L B2 D2 B' R F L' U D' B R D2 U2 B' L' B D F' U2 D 
3. 10.27 F U' R B2 F2 L' F2 R L2 D2 L F2 B2 R B' D2 B R U2 F2 L U2 D F' U' 
4. 10.01 D2 R F D R2 L' D' L F L B U2 B R U' F B' U B2 D R' F R U' B' 
5. (15.62) B2 U R' U' F' U2 R L U' R D2 U' R' D F2 D F' D' F' B2 R' D2 R' D F 
6. 10.54 R2 B D B R F2 B2 R' B R F' L' R B F L2 B' U D R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 
7. 10.03 F2 L B' L' F R2 F2 B' R2 F' R B2 F' L2 D U' L F2 R U' L R2 D F2 R' 
8. (8.57) D F2 B D B' U2 L R2 U' L' R B2 U2 B U2 F2 L D R2 B2 U L' F D U 
9. 9.26 F2 B R U L' F' D' L' B2 F L' F2 U R2 L' F U F2 D R2 U2 F' D' L2 F 
10. 10.25 B L2 U2 L2 B' R U2 F' B D' R' U2 F' D' L R F' B' U2 R' L D2 R2 B R 
11. 9.61 R' F' D2 F2 L2 U' D R F R' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 F D' F R U2 B F D' B' D2 
12. 10.69 U2 F2 B' U' B2 L' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 F U F2 L B F2 U2 R2 D2 L' R' D R' L'


----------



## Kian (Feb 10, 2011)

(10.17), 11.50, 13.63, 13.73, 12.91, (17.44), 12.83, 13.78, 13.14, 13.06, 13.28, 14.24 = 13.21

First two were a combined 13 moves on the LLs if you count M-slice as one move.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 10, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.75
worst time: 16.56

current avg5: 12.05 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 9.63 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 11.00 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 10.11 (σ = 0.44)

current avg100: 10.99 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 10.99 (σ = 1.41)



Spoiler



10.39, 11.72, 11.18, 10.26, 10.94, 12.21, 12.75, 10.63, 9.81, 10.27, 10.01, 15.62, 10.54, 10.03, 8.57, 9.26, 10.25, 9.61, 10.69, 13.26, 11.62, 10.54, 12.53, 10.75, 9.27, 11.19, 12.21, 11.28, 11.38, 12.84, 9.27, 10.17, 10.89, 9.00, 11.06, 11.93, 11.12, 9.59, 10.74, 9.75, 11.25, 7.75, 9.53, 10.33, 10.93, 10.29, 10.25, 10.75, 11.98, 9.20, 10.25, 11.19, 12.99, 11.85, 9.42, 12.66, 14.49, 11.51, 9.84, 8.84, 11.34+, 11.63, 11.32, 9.75, 14.99, 11.51, 12.27, 9.75, 9.66, 14.57, 9.92, 11.14, 10.31, 10.64, 9.68, 16.56, 10.84, 12.02, 9.86, 10.65, 11.28, 10.44, 9.49, 14.16, 10.75, 11.59, 11.82, 9.03, 10.61, 10.88, 11.41, 9.88, 9.92, 10.69, 10.47, 14.74, 13.42, 9.58, 11.54, 11.19



PB avg100 is 10.93 but this was wayy more exciting  Had so many counting 14s and also 2 pops, and a lot of sub10s (well actually only 26 but it felt like a lot more =/)


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 10, 2011)

Statistics for 02-10-2011 09:28:57

Average: 22.25
Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 14.97
Worst Time: 31.66
Individual Times:
1.	26.86	(-5,-4) (0,6) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (-1,0) (3,2) (-1,4) (6,5) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,4) (1,0)
2.	19.28	(0,-4) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,4) (3,3) (6,2) (0,1) (5,1) (3,0) (2,0) (6,0) (4,2) (-4,0) (-4,2) (4,4) (4,0) (0,2)
3.	20.04	(4,-4) (6,6) (0,2) (0,4) (6,3) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (0,1) (0,2) (2,4) (3,2) (-4,2) (-2,0) (6,0)
4.	16.56	(0,0) (0,-3) (3,0) (-1,1) (-4,0) (4,4) (2,2) (0,4) (6,4) (2,0) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,3) (5,0) (4,0) (-1,5)
5.	(31.66)	(-3,6) (0,-3) (6,3) (4,3) (0,2) (6,1) (-2,0) (5,0) (0,1) (5,4) (0,1) (-5,0) (-4,1) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,0)
6.	18.18	(0,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,2) (0,2) (4,0) (6,2) (-5,2) (0,3) (0,4) (-3,2) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (6,3) (-5,2) (6,0)
7.	29.63	(1,2) (0,-3) (-1,4) (-2,0) (6,2) (-2,3) (0,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (2,3) (3,4) (1,2) (6,0) (-5,0) (-1,2)
8.	28.94	(0,5) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (-4,1) (6,0) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (3,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-3,4) (6,0) (-3,1) (6,0) (0,1)
9.	23.76	(0,5) (0,-2) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,3) (3,2) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (2,0) (0,4) (0,5) (4,4) (-3,2) (0,2) (4,2)
10.	18.75	(0,3) (0,3) (6,2) (-5,4) (-3,5) (6,3) (4,3) (0,3) (-1,3) (-3,0) (-2,2) (6,3) (6,0) (2,0) (0,3) (-5,3)
11.	20.50	(1,2) (6,6) (-5,0) (6,2) (-3,0) (-1,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,4) (-4,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (2,0) (3,0)
12.	(14.97)	(0,5) (-3,4) (3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (6,5) (4,1) (2,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,2) (-5,4) (5,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2)

5 sub 20s


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 10, 2011)

Statistics for 02-10-2011 13:48:26

Average: 43.12
Standard Deviation: 0.54
Best Time: 41.80
Worst Time: 51.47
Individual Times:
1.	42.35	Rw2 B F' U' L F Rw' R' Fw Uw2 U' F L2 R B Uw2 F L' Rw R2 Fw D L2 R2 B D2 Uw2 B' L' R2 F' Uw L2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 L' Uw R2
2.	42.97	Rw2 B2 U F' U' Rw D Uw2 Fw D2 Uw' Rw' R2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' D2 U2 Fw D U2 Rw F2 L' R' B' Fw Uw' B' U2 L' R Uw B L Fw' F R B
3.	(41.80)	D' Uw' U2 Fw' L D Uw2 F' L' Uw L' D' Uw2 U B' Fw' Uw' F' D2 Uw U Fw D' Uw' U' Fw F' Rw2 F D2 Rw B2 Uw L R' B' F' Rw2 Fw F2
4.	(51.47)	U2 F' Uw' L2 Rw2 R2 D Uw U L Rw' R' U Fw D' Rw2 B F2 R2 F2 L2 Rw' B U2 F2 U R D' B2 D' Uw2 U R' F Uw2 Fw2 L R Fw2 F2
5.	44.03	Uw2 B2 L' Fw' D2 L2 B' U2 Fw2 F' D2 U L B' Fw F L' B' Fw F2 R D2 U2 Fw F2 L Rw' B' Fw Rw' R2 B' Fw2 F D' Uw U2 L Uw L'

Every solve had OLL parity


----------



## Escher (Feb 10, 2011)

Average of 5: 51.89
1. 51.53 L' F u D r u2 F' f U r2 B' L2 r f' D' U' u R' U2 D' B2 f2 D2 u' r L u' B' r f D2 f' U2 u' B R2 r B2 F f 
2. 51.65 B' U' B2 f' u2 f u U R' L r F2 B2 u R' L2 f' B2 F' L2 F' U u D' B' F D' r' u r' f' B r2 F' L' B' U2 f2 U2 R2 
3. (53.93) f' L2 D' U2 F u' R2 B' r' L' U' L f D2 u2 U B2 U f' R' B R2 f2 R' B' F D' R F' D u' L f' r2 U F' u2 R F' L2 
4. (50.78) r u B F R' u2 D' R2 F2 u2 U2 F' B r' B2 f2 F D u2 L2 R' f' r D2 B' f' U2 u f D2 F L' B u' L2 B2 u2 U2 B L 
5. 52.48 r' f' r' F' L' B2 r L2 R B D2 B' D U2 R2 D' u U2 f U' r u' f2 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 u2 R' r2 B D L u2 R2 r2 B f' r' 

After 2 years, I've finally broken PB avg 5 -.-

Watch out Rob


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 10, 2011)

You should race with Thom and see who can get a sub 50 avg of 12 first


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2011)

18.67 OH avg50.

single: 13.86 PLL skip
avg5: 16.29
avg12: 17.53
avg25: 17.88


----------



## Meisen (Feb 10, 2011)

New PB average of 5, 100 and 200.

Average of 5: 13.275 (Old was 13.471)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.275

1. (11.179) F' D F' U' B2 L U2 F' D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R D' F2 U D L' D2 U2 R2 D2 R2
2. 15.027+ R B' R B R2 F2 U F2 R2 F U' F' B R' B2 D F B R2 D U' F2 B2 R' L'
3. (17.390) D' R' L' F B L2 F' B2 U2 R' B F2 R2 U2 L D R' F' L' F' B R' U' R' F'
4. 13.304 R2 U D L D' F' U' B' F D U L2 B' U2 L U D2 L' F' D' R2 B D2 R U
5. 11.493 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F2 U' D' B2 R' D F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 F R' B D' R F' D

That +2 was a bit annoying!


Average of 100: 15.750 (Old was 15.794)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.750

1. 15.410 B2 L U L D B D2 F R' U' B F' D F U2 D2 L R2 B F2 D' U' R U L
2. 16.583 D F' B' L2 U D B' U' L2 F2 D' U F' D2 U L R' U R D U' B' F L' D
3. 15.657 B2 F D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 B U' F U2 D' B' L2 R2 U2 L U2 B' D2 R F' L2 F
4. 15.488 R2 D2 R F2 B U' F2 U2 L' B D F' R' D2 F L' F2 B R' B2 U2 F D2 F L2
5. 12.945 F R U' B2 L F L D2 F D L2 D L F' L' R2 U' R F2 R' U' D' B F L
6. 18.812 U D' F' D R' L' B2 D2 L' B' R F U B2 R U L U R D F2 R2 B' D F2
7. 16.265 F' B L2 F2 B' L' B2 D2 F' D2 L' U2 L2 U' L' D B R' L' D' F2 U D2 R' F'
8. 15.490 R2 L' U2 B' L F' B2 L' D2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 L F U B2 U' F2 R' F2 L2 D'
9. 17.103 D R F R F L' F' U2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' D U F2 B R L2 D F' D F' R F2
10. 14.990 R2 D' R F B2 L' F2 B L2 F L' F L' U2 D L' D B2 D' L B' D2 U2 F' D
11. 13.974 B' L' D R' U' F D' B2 R' F' L' F B2 D' U' F U B2 L2 D2 F D' F B' D'
12. 16.824 B R' D2 R L2 D2 R B2 U' D F U2 L U2 B2 L2 D' R' B2 F2 U R' L2 D' B2
13. 12.046 L U2 F2 U' L U' L2 F L D B2 R2 B F2 L F' D' B F2 U2 L R' U2 L' D
14. 14.952 R' F B2 L' R' F L' F D R B U B2 D F2 D' R2 D' L' U' B L R2 U' R'
15. 16.718 F R' L2 D R' D' L' D2 U2 F L2 U R2 D F' B' L2 U D L2 D2 R U2 D R2
16. 15.643 F2 B' L' U' R F L2 R2 U' R2 B F' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R' F R' U' R' D' R2 U2
17. 16.232 R' L' F' R2 B R F' U2 D' L2 F2 L R D F2 U D2 L' F' L F2 R2 B2 R2 L
18. 17.337 R2 L' U' R D2 B L' U F' U B2 L2 B' R B2 D' F2 B D' U2 B' L' D' R B2
19. (20.564) D L2 D U B2 D F' L U F2 U' F2 R' B F D F2 R2 B D' L B' U2 D F
20. 13.094 R' B F' L' R U' R D R2 F B2 L2 D' L U D' R2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 F B
21. 18.381 U L' U' L2 F D2 L2 F2 U F2 L U2 L R2 D' B2 R' D R U2 L2 U2 B' D R2
22. 18.406 D2 B L2 R' F2 D' L2 D' L' D F' B2 U2 D2 L' D F2 L F' R B' L' F' B D'
23. 17.634 B' L B L' R D F2 R L' U2 B2 U R2 F R2 L' U' F' L' B2 L D R' U F2
24. 15.158 U2 D2 F L D' B L2 U2 L U F' U' B' L F D B' R2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 U' D'
25. 15.421 U' F' U2 D B' L' U D L' U' F L R' B2 L' D' B' F U' R' F L' B U L'
26. 13.645 B2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 U R B U' L R U' B' F2 R D2 F' U2 B2 L' D
27. 15.302 B2 D2 F B2 D L2 U L' R2 U2 B' F R2 F' R2 F' L' R' D U R' B2 D U2 R
28. 16.430 B' D' F' U2 B2 D2 U' F B D' R F' U2 F' D' F' R' U L' B' R' U R2 U' D2
29. 15.695 U' B2 D' L U' B F' D L2 D2 U2 L2 D L R' D2 R U D2 F L U2 L2 U' R
30. 15.331 B2 F' D' L F2 B2 L' F R2 F2 L' B F2 D' R D2 U' L' F R2 F2 B' U2 F U'
31. 14.975 L' U D R' B' L' U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R
32. (11.179) F' D F' U' B2 L U2 F' D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R D' F2 U D L' D2 U2 R2 D2 R2
33. 15.027+ R B' R B R2 F2 U F2 R2 F U' F' B R' B2 D F B R2 D U' F2 B2 R' L'
34. 17.390 D' R' L' F B L2 F' B2 U2 R' B F2 R2 U2 L D R' F' L' F' B R' U' R' F'
35. 13.304 R2 U D L D' F' U' B' F D U L2 B' U2 L U D2 L' F' D' R2 B D2 R U
36. 11.493 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F2 U' D' B2 R' D F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 F R' B D' R F' D
37. 17.247 B2 D U' B' F L B' R' B' U2 B' L2 U' D' L' B' R' L' F R B U2 L2 F D'
38. 13.679 R B' D U L2 R2 U F L2 D' B' R2 F' L' D B L' B' L' R' U2 L' R' U L'
39. 15.688 L2 U' B D2 R2 U D2 L' B L2 D L' D2 U B U2 B R D2 B' D' L2 B D' F'
40. 15.999 R D' R2 U' R2 L2 F' U F' B R' B2 F2 L' B2 L' B F D2 R B R2 L U' L
41. 20.056 B2 F2 D2 F' U' B2 L F' D R F L D2 F2 U2 D2 B' U F' R' D F D R' F'
42. 14.714 F2 L B2 L2 B' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B U' L U L' D' R2 U B2 U' R B' U' D' B
43. 16.473 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 U' L B R F2 L2 F2 U F2 R' U D R2 U' F R D2 B R F2
44. 14.966 R' D2 B U F B' L2 D2 L' R2 F' U D2 B' L2 D U B F D U L2 R' D2 U2
45. 16.215 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 F R F' B2 L2 U' D R F2 L' R B U' B L2 D2 B' R2 D' L
46. 15.904 F' U2 B D2 U2 F2 D F U F D' R L2 U2 R L2 F2 D' B' U B D' U' F L
47. 13.920 D2 F U2 F U F R' D U2 R2 F R' B' F' U2 F R' L' B' F2 R F R D' F2
48. 15.903+ B' R' D' B2 U R' U' R' L' F D2 F B L' B' R B L2 F B R F' D U2 L2
49. 15.896 F' R2 B F' U' B F D' L2 B' D' F D2 F R2 U L' R' B' L F2 U2 F2 D F'
50. 20.133+ L D' R2 F L R2 B' D' B2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 R' F D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 U' D
51. 16.306 B2 L' B' D' L2 B F L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L R F2 L' B' R L U R2
52. 14.451 R' L2 U' R' U B R' U' F2 B2 D' U' R2 D R2 B' U F B D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U
53. 14.128 B L R U B2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 U R2 B R U2 B U' D F' U R2
54. 16.214+ U2 L B2 R' U D' F2 U' R' F' R B D' U B' L B' R' U' B' D2 L U' F' B2
55. 15.374 D R2 F' L F L' D' U' B U2 B D2 R' L' F' D' U2 F' R B2 D L F' B' R2
56. 17.375 D L F R2 B2 R F2 L F2 R' L2 D2 L2 F2 R B R U' B2 D R2 L2 B' D' B2
57. 17.169 R' D2 B2 U2 D L' B' U' L' D' F D2 U' R' F2 U2 D R D L' D' B' F' D' L
58. 16.390 U2 R2 U B' U D2 R2 L2 D' F2 B' U D' R2 B2 D U R' F D' L2 D2 U L D'
59. 13.198 R F' B D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R D' B' R2 U2 B' L' F2 L' D F2 B2 D2 R' F' U'
60. 14.500 U2 R' U' R' L2 B' L2 R' F' R U B U2 R2 D F R U' B U2 L' D2 B2 U' F
61. 14.824 R L U B2 D F2 B' R L2 B' D B L B R2 L' U' F' U2 F' R2 B L' D' U'
62. 15.708 R L2 B2 R F2 D L2 B U L D2 L U L2 D L R' B2 R2 L D B2 R2 D' R2
63. 16.372 L2 D' F R' U L' U2 F' R2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 F' D2 R' D' L D' B F'
64. 16.665 L F B2 D2 F' B L' R B L2 U2 B D' L B F' L2 R' D2 U' L F' D F2 B'
65. 20.234 U2 L2 D' F' R2 F' U B D' F' R2 F D F' B' D U B' R F L2 R B' D F'
66. 16.448 R B2 D2 L2 U' D F2 D' U B2 U B' L' U B2 F' D R2 L2 F B D B2 U2 F2
67. 14.974 B L2 R U2 R2 F' D B D' B L D F' L2 B2 F L' U L' D2 F' B R' L2 U'
68. 12.936 L2 D B2 R L F2 U' D' R2 D U F L D U' L' D' F' R2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 R
69. 18.302 F' R F' B' D U R D R' F2 R B2 D2 F B' D' F B2 R2 D U2 B U L2 F'
70. 19.851 B U2 L' D2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 F R L D L2 R2 B' L2 R B' R' B U' R' B' D'
71. 14.433 B2 U2 L' F2 R F R2 D L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 L D F B L' U2 B2 R
72. 15.024 U' F R L' B2 F D2 B2 D2 U' F' U' F2 R' B2 D' F D' L2 R2 F R' D2 R B2
73. 16.162 D2 R' F2 D2 B' F2 D F' D B2 R' F2 R' D' F' B2 U2 F' U L D' B2 D B' F
74. 15.395 L2 F U2 F L D F2 L U R' B L D' L' F2 L2 F2 R D L' B2 F2 L D2 F'
75. 15.680 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U' L2 R D L U' D F2 U2 D L' F2 U' B U B2 R2 U L
76. 14.559 B' F' D' R2 D U B' D2 L' D2 F2 D R' B F2 U D' R' D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D U
77. 14.574 U' L' U D L' U2 F L' D L' R2 B' D L R F2 L2 B F' R' D L' R' D R2
78. 18.409 F' D2 F' D' U2 B2 F2 U L' D B' F' L' B2 L' B' F' R2 F B2 U2 R F2 B' U'
79. 15.146 B F2 R L F' L' F' U F2 D' F B2 U D' R2 U' D B' R' D R2 U2 B2 L D
80. 15.158 F' D2 U' R U2 F' L' D' R L D2 L' R2 D U' F2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 L2 R U2 D'
81. 14.919 L2 B' L D2 B' R' U2 R' D2 B L U' B' U' B' R U2 B U2 F2 U D' L F D
82. 17.540 R L D2 F L' U' L B D U2 R' B' U L2 U2 L2 D' B D R' U2 L U D B2
83. 15.945 F2 B' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' L R2 F' B2 D2 B R2 F' L2 U F' R L' D'
84. 16.687 L2 B' L' R F L' R2 F2 R L2 U D2 B' U' L U R2 F2 R' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D'
85. 13.652 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L' D' L2 D2 U' B R' L D U R F B2 D' F2 R' D R' L' U2
86. 17.007 B' D2 F2 D2 R L2 U' B' U2 L2 B2 U B2 R' U F R2 L' F' L U' R D2 U2 L'
87. 15.140 F U' L2 F R2 F2 U R' F B' R B2 F2 D' R2 D R D' F' D F' D' R2 D' U
88. 13.770 F2 L' D B' D' U B' U2 R F B2 U' D R F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 B D2 B2 F2 U'
89. 15.624 B2 U2 L2 F' R D2 L F2 D B D' U2 F' B L' R' B2 L2 D U' B' F' R' D2 R'
90. 17.185 B U D' B2 R' F B2 U L2 U' R' U' L2 F2 B L2 F' R' D' R B' L' D' U2 R'
91. 16.631 L2 F R' L2 D L2 F' R D' B2 F2 R F D' B2 R2 L2 B' L2 F' L' F' D2 L R
92. 16.092 F B R2 L F L2 B' L2 R D F2 D2 B2 L' R2 B R2 B' D2 R2 U L D2 L2 B2
93. 13.951 R B D2 L' B2 R' L2 U2 F B U2 B' D F' B R B U' R' L' F' D2 U' L U
94. 17.108 R F' L F U F2 B U2 F2 D B' R U L' D' U B F2 D2 L' U' B D' F2 U
95. 16.024 F2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R L D2 B' L' U D L B U2 R2 F L2 B L F2 L2 U2 L
96. 15.346 B2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U' D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L R F2 R2 B2 L2 R U2
97. 16.718 D F U F2 B D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R U L2 D2 R D2 U R' U2 F B2 D
98. 13.102 D2 F D2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 U L' U L D R2 B' L' D' L B
99. 14.641 U' F D' B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B' D' U' L2 D B2 L F' B U B D2 R2
100. 14.532 R' B2 D2 U2 B2 D L2 B L2 D' R2 F L F B2 D2 L' R F2 B U2 R' F' L2 B'


Average of 200: 15.952 (I don't know what my previous record was, but this is my first sub 16 avg of 200!)


Spoiler



Session average: 15.952

1. 15.023 L' B L' F R' L2 D2 B F D2 F2 U F' L' D2 B F' U2 B L D2 B U2 L' B2
2. 15.862 F R' B2 L2 D L2 F L' U2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 F2 R' F R' B L B U B' L R
3. 15.131 R B' R2 U' D2 L2 D2 F' L' D L' D B U' R2 D2 F U' R2 B' L R2 F2 D L
4. 19.580 B R' U2 D L2 B2 F' D' F U' F' L' R2 D B' R' B2 L' R F' D2 F' D' L F
5. 15.902 R2 U' D' F B' D' F2 L2 B U' B U2 B D2 B2 D B2 D' U' L' B2 U' L2 U L2
6. 14.836 F2 L D' F' D2 U2 F B' R' B' D U2 F U' B D2 L D2 L2 U2 L U2 R' L B
7. 16.518 R' U' B' L' R' F R F' D2 L2 F' U' D R B2 F R2 B F' L D2 L' U L' U'
8. 15.237 D2 U R L D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R L' U' B' L' B U' B' D' L' F U F R' D L
9. 17.839 L' D' F L2 R' B' R U' F B' R L2 B' F D' U' B U2 L2 D L2 B R2 D' U
10. 15.575 D' U2 L2 B L D' R' F' B' D2 L' F' R' F B' L' U B' D F' B2 D2 R L D
11. 14.426 U R' F2 R D' F R2 L' B2 U' D2 F2 U2 L' F' U' B' U' D2 F R' D' B2 D' L2
12. 15.705 U L R' B2 D B2 R L U2 L2 B R U B2 D' R2 U B' D' U' L B' R' L F2
13. 15.160 R2 D2 L D R2 F R U2 R2 L2 B2 L F L2 U' L2 U' F L' F' R2 B2 L' D U2
14. 15.871 R L2 F' L' R2 B2 L R U' D B2 U' F' D U' R' L' B F D' B2 F2 D2 B R
15. 15.575 D B' U R' F' U R D R' F2 D R2 L F' R D2 F L' U B2 U2 D F' R D
16. 17.565 D L R2 F2 R' B' D2 L2 B' U' L U' R2 L' D2 R2 F2 B' U' B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R'
17. 13.187 R2 F R2 F' B R D2 U' F2 R U2 F R' F2 L' R2 F2 L D' L' D2 U L R2 D2
18. 12.855 B' F' R2 F L2 B' U' B2 F D F2 B' D2 U' F2 B' R2 B U2 F' U L' D2 F2 U2
19. 16.184 F' L' D F R L' F2 U' L R' F' D2 F' B' R' B' R U2 D2 F2 R L' U L' U2
20. 15.442 F' D' B L' B2 U' B' U' L U2 F L R2 U' D L' U' D2 R2 L2 D2 R' L' U F'
21. 14.746 U2 F U2 B' D2 R' U F2 D2 F2 B' U2 D2 L' B' D2 U' R2 U D' L U2 B R' F2
22. 18.835 L' B2 F L R B R2 B' L U' R B L2 B L2 U' L2 D' B F' U B D F2 U2
23. 13.258 L F' L' R D L2 F U2 D R D F B L2 R D L2 R B L2 D U R B' F'
24. 15.004 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F' B' R2 U2 R2 L F2 R' U2 B F' U' D' L2 R D' R' U' B' U2
25. 13.031 L2 U2 L B F D' L2 D' L D2 B2 L2 F' L' U2 L2 B' D2 L U2 F' L' R2 D' F2
26. 13.879 F' L' D' R' D2 R B' D' F' U F2 R2 U' D2 B R2 U2 B' F' L F2 U F' U B2
27. 14.192 R2 U2 R' L2 U R L2 U' F2 U2 B R2 D2 R F D2 L' D2 B U D R' U R' L2
28. 21.676+ B U' B' U' L' U' F D2 B2 R2 F' D R' B2 F R' D L' B' U2 R' D B' F' D
29. 18.443 B' D' R2 B' R' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F D2 R' L D' U R2 F2 D2 B D' F'
30. 15.069 R' B U2 F2 U R' F' R F2 R L' B U F2 R2 L' U2 L F' B R F' L2 B2 D2
31. 14.458 D U F L2 U' R' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' R D2 L' D2 R2 F' B2 L B' R B F2 D'
32. 17.208 L' B' U L2 B L' D2 U B' D' B2 R' B2 L' R2 B' R B R' U2 L' B' D' B' U
33. 13.008 R2 B2 D R' F2 B R U' R' B2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 F R B L' U B' L' F D
34. 18.417 U2 R F B R' F2 B2 L' F2 R L2 F U B' U2 L2 R' B2 R2 F' R D F L D'
35. 14.822 L' R F B L R F2 L' D2 F B' U' R2 D2 F2 R' L2 F' B D2 R F B2 L' D'
36. 15.666 B' R B U D2 F U L2 B2 F' R B' D' R2 B' D' R2 B' U2 D F U' D' R2 B'
37. 15.360 B2 U B U' B' F' R U2 L U' B2 F' R' B' L R B2 U2 L' B' D B L' F2 D
38. 17.221 L' F2 D' R B2 U2 D' F R F B' L' R' U' F2 U2 B2 L B2 R B R2 U2 D2 B'
39. 13.857 F' R' D' B' L' D F2 D' B' F2 R2 B F2 R' F L D R' B D2 U2 L2 F2 R D'
40. 15.332 B2 F2 R' F B' D F L B D R2 L2 D' L2 B' D U2 B D' B' D' B' R2 U2 D'
41. 16.790 L2 F' R B U D2 R2 B L U L' R2 B L' D2 B2 U2 F2 B L' B F R2 F D2
42. 20.841+ D2 L' F2 R' F2 D' B2 F' L R' U L U' D L2 F' B' R B' L2 R' B L U2 R
43. 15.129 B' L F' R F2 L R2 B F' U D2 R2 F' U R2 L D R' B2 F2 U' R F B2 U'
44. 15.622 L2 U2 R F B2 D' R D2 F2 U D R' F' U R2 U' D' F B' R' F2 L' F D' U
45. 16.364 U R L D' B L R' F U' F' U R2 F2 R' U F2 L2 B' D' R2 F' R F D F'
46. 13.885 D2 R' B2 D' F' L F2 U2 F2 U2 F R' F2 B2 D2 B F' U B U2 F2 R' L' F U'
47. 15.131 R' D L R B U' R F D' U' R F' R' U D2 L2 R' B' U L R F2 D F' U2
48. 16.680 F2 L F2 D' F' U D L R F2 R' U' L R' U' D' L' R2 F2 R B2 U B2 U F
49. 15.720 F R2 B' F L U B' D2 B2 U' L2 B U D' F B' D' R U D' R2 U D' F2 B'
50. 15.310 B D B R2 U R2 F B U L U B2 U2 B D2 F2 R D R' L2 F' R D2 B R'
51. 15.099 L' D' R' U2 D L' D' F' D2 L2 B' L R B' L' U D2 R' L2 B' D2 R' B' L R
52. 14.987 D2 B2 F2 L2 R U' D2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 L F2 U F R' U' F' R U D2 L D F
53. 17.313 F' R2 L U2 D' B D2 F' U R2 D L2 F' D' L2 R2 B' L' F' D' F2 R U' L' D2
54. 15.102 B U2 L D2 U' R' D F2 L2 D U' F D' R2 L' B' U R B' F2 D' L F2 R B'
55. 15.935 D' R' L D' F2 R2 B L' U F B2 R' L U2 L R' U2 D' L2 B2 R2 D F2 L F'
56. 15.688 U2 D B' R F R2 L' D L2 F' B U F' U B2 F2 U2 R D2 F R2 L U' D' F'
57. 16.141 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F D U2 R2 B' U2 F' B' U B' F2 U2 B D2 R D B U' R F
58. 16.739 U2 L' B F L D2 R2 L U2 F2 L2 B D B L' D' B R B R D2 R2 D U' F'
59. 16.725 R L F B' R L' B' D' L2 B2 R2 B F' R U2 B' L2 U F2 D2 L' D2 F' U F
60. 19.543 B' D L D U2 B2 F' R2 B2 F' R B R2 F' D F R U R' B2 F2 U2 L' U L
61. 18.910 D' F' U' B L D2 R U' R D R2 D2 B2 F' U L U2 B' F' R F2 U2 D2 R U2
62. 15.885 D B' L F2 L' U' R B F2 U2 F2 B2 R' U R2 B2 L2 B D U' F' B' D' B' R2
63. 18.112 R' U R2 L U' D B F U2 B2 F' D' R' L F L D' F' R' U R D2 R D B'
64. 11.874 R2 B' U' F2 B' L U' D B L2 R2 F' D' B U' F R L F2 R F R2 L U R2
65. 16.715 R' D2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 R2 B' F D' F2 R B2 F2 R' B D R2 F U' F' R2 D L2
66. 14.989 F' R' B R F2 D' R' B' D2 F' L' D' B' L D2 R L D2 L U R2 D2 L2 R' B
67. 15.631 D' B U L' U' D B2 R' L2 D U2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F D2 U L
68. 20.816 B2 F L2 U B' L2 F' R2 L F2 L' B' F' U2 R' U B' D U2 F2 L2 B F U2 L
69. 16.067 L2 F2 D2 B' L R' F B' U' F' R2 D' U' F2 U F2 U L R' U' D' F' U' B2 L'
70. 15.410 B2 L U L D B D2 F R' U' B F' D F U2 D2 L R2 B F2 D' U' R U L
71. 16.583 D F' B' L2 U D B' U' L2 F2 D' U F' D2 U L R' U R D U' B' F L' D
72. 15.657 B2 F D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 B U' F U2 D' B' L2 R2 U2 L U2 B' D2 R F' L2 F
73. 15.488 R2 D2 R F2 B U' F2 U2 L' B D F' R' D2 F L' F2 B R' B2 U2 F D2 F L2
74. 12.945 F R U' B2 L F L D2 F D L2 D L F' L' R2 U' R F2 R' U' D' B F L
75. 18.812 U D' F' D R' L' B2 D2 L' B' R F U B2 R U L U R D F2 R2 B' D F2
76. 16.265 F' B L2 F2 B' L' B2 D2 F' D2 L' U2 L2 U' L' D B R' L' D' F2 U D2 R' F'
77. 15.490 R2 L' U2 B' L F' B2 L' D2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 L F U B2 U' F2 R' F2 L2 D'
78. 17.103 D R F R F L' F' U2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' D U F2 B R L2 D F' D F' R F2
79. 14.990 R2 D' R F B2 L' F2 B L2 F L' F L' U2 D L' D B2 D' L B' D2 U2 F' D
80. 13.974 B' L' D R' U' F D' B2 R' F' L' F B2 D' U' F U B2 L2 D2 F D' F B' D'
81. 16.824 B R' D2 R L2 D2 R B2 U' D F U2 L U2 B2 L2 D' R' B2 F2 U R' L2 D' B2
82. 12.046 L U2 F2 U' L U' L2 F L D B2 R2 B F2 L F' D' B F2 U2 L R' U2 L' D
83. 14.952 R' F B2 L' R' F L' F D R B U B2 D F2 D' R2 D' L' U' B L R2 U' R'
84. 16.718 F R' L2 D R' D' L' D2 U2 F L2 U R2 D F' B' L2 U D L2 D2 R U2 D R2
85. 15.643 F2 B' L' U' R F L2 R2 U' R2 B F' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R' F R' U' R' D' R2 U2
86. 16.232 R' L' F' R2 B R F' U2 D' L2 F2 L R D F2 U D2 L' F' L F2 R2 B2 R2 L
87. 17.337 R2 L' U' R D2 B L' U F' U B2 L2 B' R B2 D' F2 B D' U2 B' L' D' R B2
88. 20.564 D L2 D U B2 D F' L U F2 U' F2 R' B F D F2 R2 B D' L B' U2 D F
89. 13.094 R' B F' L' R U' R D R2 F B2 L2 D' L U D' R2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 F B
90. 18.381 U L' U' L2 F D2 L2 F2 U F2 L U2 L R2 D' B2 R' D R U2 L2 U2 B' D R2
91. 18.406 D2 B L2 R' F2 D' L2 D' L' D F' B2 U2 D2 L' D F2 L F' R B' L' F' B D'
92. 17.634 B' L B L' R D F2 R L' U2 B2 U R2 F R2 L' U' F' L' B2 L D R' U F2
93. 15.158 U2 D2 F L D' B L2 U2 L U F' U' B' L F D B' R2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 U' D'
94. 15.421 U' F' U2 D B' L' U D L' U' F L R' B2 L' D' B' F U' R' F L' B U L'
95. 13.645 B2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 U R B U' L R U' B' F2 R D2 F' U2 B2 L' D
96. 15.302 B2 D2 F B2 D L2 U L' R2 U2 B' F R2 F' R2 F' L' R' D U R' B2 D U2 R
97. 16.430 B' D' F' U2 B2 D2 U' F B D' R F' U2 F' D' F' R' U L' B' R' U R2 U' D2
98. 15.695 U' B2 D' L U' B F' D L2 D2 U2 L2 D L R' D2 R U D2 F L U2 L2 U' R
99. 15.331 B2 F' D' L F2 B2 L' F R2 F2 L' B F2 D' R D2 U' L' F R2 F2 B' U2 F U'
100. 14.975 L' U D R' B' L' U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R
101. (11.179) F' D F' U' B2 L U2 F' D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R D' F2 U D L' D2 U2 R2 D2 R2
102. 15.027+ R B' R B R2 F2 U F2 R2 F U' F' B R' B2 D F B R2 D U' F2 B2 R' L'
103. 17.390 D' R' L' F B L2 F' B2 U2 R' B F2 R2 U2 L D R' F' L' F' B R' U' R' F'
104. 13.304 R2 U D L D' F' U' B' F D U L2 B' U2 L U D2 L' F' D' R2 B D2 R U
105. 11.493 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F2 U' D' B2 R' D F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 F R' B D' R F' D
106. 17.247 B2 D U' B' F L B' R' B' U2 B' L2 U' D' L' B' R' L' F R B U2 L2 F D'
107. 13.679 R B' D U L2 R2 U F L2 D' B' R2 F' L' D B L' B' L' R' U2 L' R' U L'
108. 15.688 L2 U' B D2 R2 U D2 L' B L2 D L' D2 U B U2 B R D2 B' D' L2 B D' F'
109. 15.999 R D' R2 U' R2 L2 F' U F' B R' B2 F2 L' B2 L' B F D2 R B R2 L U' L
110. 20.056 B2 F2 D2 F' U' B2 L F' D R F L D2 F2 U2 D2 B' U F' R' D F D R' F'
111. 14.714 F2 L B2 L2 B' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B U' L U L' D' R2 U B2 U' R B' U' D' B
112. 16.473 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 U' L B R F2 L2 F2 U F2 R' U D R2 U' F R D2 B R F2
113. 14.966 R' D2 B U F B' L2 D2 L' R2 F' U D2 B' L2 D U B F D U L2 R' D2 U2
114. 16.215 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 F R F' B2 L2 U' D R F2 L' R B U' B L2 D2 B' R2 D' L
115. 15.904 F' U2 B D2 U2 F2 D F U F D' R L2 U2 R L2 F2 D' B' U B D' U' F L
116. 13.920 D2 F U2 F U F R' D U2 R2 F R' B' F' U2 F R' L' B' F2 R F R D' F2
117. 15.903+ B' R' D' B2 U R' U' R' L' F D2 F B L' B' R B L2 F B R F' D U2 L2
118. 15.896 F' R2 B F' U' B F D' L2 B' D' F D2 F R2 U L' R' B' L F2 U2 F2 D F'
119. 20.133+ L D' R2 F L R2 B' D' B2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 R' F D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 U' D
120. 16.306 B2 L' B' D' L2 B F L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L R F2 L' B' R L U R2
121. 14.451 R' L2 U' R' U B R' U' F2 B2 D' U' R2 D R2 B' U F B D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U
122. 14.128 B L R U B2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 U R2 B R U2 B U' D F' U R2
123. 16.214+ U2 L B2 R' U D' F2 U' R' F' R B D' U B' L B' R' U' B' D2 L U' F' B2
124. 15.374 D R2 F' L F L' D' U' B U2 B D2 R' L' F' D' U2 F' R B2 D L F' B' R2
125. 17.375 D L F R2 B2 R F2 L F2 R' L2 D2 L2 F2 R B R U' B2 D R2 L2 B' D' B2
126. 17.169 R' D2 B2 U2 D L' B' U' L' D' F D2 U' R' F2 U2 D R D L' D' B' F' D' L
127. 16.390 U2 R2 U B' U D2 R2 L2 D' F2 B' U D' R2 B2 D U R' F D' L2 D2 U L D'
128. 13.198 R F' B D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R D' B' R2 U2 B' L' F2 L' D F2 B2 D2 R' F' U'
129. 14.500 U2 R' U' R' L2 B' L2 R' F' R U B U2 R2 D F R U' B U2 L' D2 B2 U' F
130. 14.824 R L U B2 D F2 B' R L2 B' D B L B R2 L' U' F' U2 F' R2 B L' D' U'
131. 15.708 R L2 B2 R F2 D L2 B U L D2 L U L2 D L R' B2 R2 L D B2 R2 D' R2
132. 16.372 L2 D' F R' U L' U2 F' R2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 F' D2 R' D' L D' B F'
133. 16.665 L F B2 D2 F' B L' R B L2 U2 B D' L B F' L2 R' D2 U' L F' D F2 B'
134. 20.234 U2 L2 D' F' R2 F' U B D' F' R2 F D F' B' D U B' R F L2 R B' D F'
135. 16.448 R B2 D2 L2 U' D F2 D' U B2 U B' L' U B2 F' D R2 L2 F B D B2 U2 F2
136. 14.974 B L2 R U2 R2 F' D B D' B L D F' L2 B2 F L' U L' D2 F' B R' L2 U'
137. 12.936 L2 D B2 R L F2 U' D' R2 D U F L D U' L' D' F' R2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 R
138. 18.302 F' R F' B' D U R D R' F2 R B2 D2 F B' D' F B2 R2 D U2 B U L2 F'
139. 19.851 B U2 L' D2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 F R L D L2 R2 B' L2 R B' R' B U' R' B' D'
140. 14.433 B2 U2 L' F2 R F R2 D L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 L D F B L' U2 B2 R
141. 15.024 U' F R L' B2 F D2 B2 D2 U' F' U' F2 R' B2 D' F D' L2 R2 F R' D2 R B2
142. 16.162 D2 R' F2 D2 B' F2 D F' D B2 R' F2 R' D' F' B2 U2 F' U L D' B2 D B' F
143. 15.395 L2 F U2 F L D F2 L U R' B L D' L' F2 L2 F2 R D L' B2 F2 L D2 F'
144. 15.680 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U' L2 R D L U' D F2 U2 D L' F2 U' B U B2 R2 U L
145. 14.559 B' F' D' R2 D U B' D2 L' D2 F2 D R' B F2 U D' R' D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D U
146. 14.574 U' L' U D L' U2 F L' D L' R2 B' D L R F2 L2 B F' R' D L' R' D R2
147. 18.409 F' D2 F' D' U2 B2 F2 U L' D B' F' L' B2 L' B' F' R2 F B2 U2 R F2 B' U'
148. 15.146 B F2 R L F' L' F' U F2 D' F B2 U D' R2 U' D B' R' D R2 U2 B2 L D
149. 15.158 F' D2 U' R U2 F' L' D' R L D2 L' R2 D U' F2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 L2 R U2 D'
150. 14.919 L2 B' L D2 B' R' U2 R' D2 B L U' B' U' B' R U2 B U2 F2 U D' L F D
151. 17.540 R L D2 F L' U' L B D U2 R' B' U L2 U2 L2 D' B D R' U2 L U D B2
152. 15.945 F2 B' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' L R2 F' B2 D2 B R2 F' L2 U F' R L' D'
153. 16.687 L2 B' L' R F L' R2 F2 R L2 U D2 B' U' L U R2 F2 R' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D'
154. 13.652 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L' D' L2 D2 U' B R' L D U R F B2 D' F2 R' D R' L' U2
155. 17.007 B' D2 F2 D2 R L2 U' B' U2 L2 B2 U B2 R' U F R2 L' F' L U' R D2 U2 L'
156. 15.140 F U' L2 F R2 F2 U R' F B' R B2 F2 D' R2 D R D' F' D F' D' R2 D' U
157. 13.770 F2 L' D B' D' U B' U2 R F B2 U' D R F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 B D2 B2 F2 U'
158. 15.624 B2 U2 L2 F' R D2 L F2 D B D' U2 F' B L' R' B2 L2 D U' B' F' R' D2 R'
159. 17.185 B U D' B2 R' F B2 U L2 U' R' U' L2 F2 B L2 F' R' D' R B' L' D' U2 R'
160. 16.631 L2 F R' L2 D L2 F' R D' B2 F2 R F D' B2 R2 L2 B' L2 F' L' F' D2 L R
161. 16.092 F B R2 L F L2 B' L2 R D F2 D2 B2 L' R2 B R2 B' D2 R2 U L D2 L2 B2
162. 13.951 R B D2 L' B2 R' L2 U2 F B U2 B' D F' B R B U' R' L' F' D2 U' L U
163. 17.108 R F' L F U F2 B U2 F2 D B' R U L' D' U B F2 D2 L' U' B D' F2 U
164. 16.024 F2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R L D2 B' L' U D L B U2 R2 F L2 B L F2 L2 U2 L
165. 15.346 B2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U' D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L R F2 R2 B2 L2 R U2
166. 16.718 D F U F2 B D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R U L2 D2 R D2 U R' U2 F B2 D
167. 13.102 D2 F D2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 U L' U L D R2 B' L' D' L B
168. 14.641 U' F D' B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B' D' U' L2 D B2 L F' B U B D2 R2
169. 14.532 R' B2 D2 U2 B2 D L2 B L2 D' R2 F L F B2 D2 L' R F2 B U2 R' F' L2 B'
170. 18.734 B2 L2 U2 L F2 L B2 F' R D2 U' R U' D L' B' R2 B2 L' R U' D2 L2 U B2
171. 15.763 B R' B2 D U L' F2 B' R' U' R2 D' B D2 B' R2 L F2 D' B' D' L' F' U' D'
172. 17.380 D' L' D2 B R F B R2 U2 D2 R L2 U2 B U D2 B R' L' B' D' B D U' L
173. 14.706 L R D' U' B U' D2 R B2 U F B D2 L B2 F' L2 B2 R' L2 B2 D B2 L' F2
174. 16.562 F' L F B2 R' L F2 U' L' R B2 L' U F R B' R U B' D' U F' U2 B L'
175. 16.572 R B' F L' R2 U R U D F' D L' F D B D' R2 L' U2 R B2 F2 D U L2
176. 17.287 L' R' F2 L' D F2 U' L F' L B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' B2 F' L F U2 B L2
177. 16.800 D B L R' B U2 B2 R' F R2 U2 R' L D' L R' U2 F2 B' U2 R D' U2 B R
178. 14.140 F' D2 B2 L2 R D2 F U' R F2 B2 U' D2 F2 U' F B2 U L' R D2 F' B' R U
179. 14.100 B2 F L F R D' L F B2 L2 R D L' U D' F L B2 F' R' B' R U' R' D2
180. 14.670 B L D R2 B2 F D' L F2 B' R L F2 L' B' F' L' D2 R' U2 B' D B2 D2 B'
181. 17.433 R2 L D2 R B L2 R2 D2 U2 L' R' U' F' L' D2 R' F2 R B L D2 U B' D' B
182. 16.964 L2 F' B R' F' R' F D2 L2 B' F D' R F' U' R2 B' F' R F' B2 L2 U' R F'
183. 17.644 D R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F U F2 R' F' B2 U' D' F B U2 F' L2 D' L' F' L2 D2
184. 17.542 B L' B D2 B' F' R U F B2 R B' F' R' L2 D2 B D' U2 B' R' L2 B F D2
185. 16.052 D2 B' L2 D2 B U' R L2 D U2 F2 B U R D2 F U L D' U2 L2 B2 R' B L
186. 15.468 B' L2 F2 L U2 B2 D F' R' F2 D2 B' D' B L F' D' F R F' B2 L' R D2 R
187. 14.183 B2 L2 U B' F U' F2 L B2 L B F2 R' U2 B2 U R' F U' B2 F2 U' D2 B U'
188. 16.214 L R U' L2 F' B2 L2 B R B D2 U' B2 L2 F2 B D R2 F U L' D2 U2 R2 B'
189. (23.864) D' R2 F2 L D2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 D' R2 B' U B' F' D' R' B2 R2 B2 L2 D
190. 18.274 D2 B2 U2 B L U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D B2 D L2 F' U2 D2 L U' D' B2 R' D2
191. 18.278 L' D' B' L F2 R' D2 L2 R' F' R2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 L F2 B U B2 F2 L2 F' B2
192. 17.783 R2 F2 D R U F2 L' U R D' L B L2 U2 R' D' B2 L R2 F' B' R L B2 L2
193. 14.865 R F' B2 R U2 F2 R D U L D2 B R' F' L2 B' F L2 U F' L2 B F' R' F'
194. 18.120 D2 R' F L2 R F D' U B U' R' D2 B2 R2 F' B D' F U' F2 B2 U F2 B U2
195. 18.071 F' L2 F L B2 L R F B R L F' D B' D2 F2 U F L2 U' R2 U R F' U'
196. 15.415 F2 D' U' R L' U2 L U F2 R' U R' D' B2 L' U2 R' F L2 F R' F' D2 U R
197. 16.845 D R2 L F L U D2 R2 U' F' R2 B' U' D R2 B' U' B2 D2 U2 F B U2 B' R2
198. 14.579 U' R D' F R2 F2 D' R' D R D U' R2 B F D L2 B' R2 D' R L' B2 F L
199. 17.370 R F D R' U' D2 B2 D B2 F D U' L' B' L' U' D' L' F' R U2 R' U' F' R2
200. 15.920 B2 L2 F' B D' U' B' F' D B2 U2 D L B2 F R' L2 D2 L R2 D2 U' L U F2


My AO12 will be a tough nut to crack, but in time i'll get there...

This is looking good with Norwegian Open 2011 just two days away


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 10, 2011)

4x4
58.66, (56.27), 1:03.09, (1:15.27), 1:08.34, 1:03.35, 1:05.47, 1:07.69, 57.24, 1:10.81, 1:00.51, 1:08.75 = 1:04.39
also 52.93 single

EDIT:
Pyraminx
(9.51), 9.10, (6.75), 7.48, 7.72 = 7.67
8.46, 6.44, (5.34), 8.28, 8.29, 9.64, 9.51, 9.10, 6.75, 7.48, 7.72, (10.17) = 8.17

EDIT2:
3x3
(10.90), (15.16), 12.27, 10.97, 11.94, 11.95, 13.62, 11.23, 12.94, 11.57, 13.71, 12.49 = 12.27
2nd best avg12


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 10, 2011)

So close 
No stupid EPs, but quite a lot of double adj-adj type ones (Z-U or U-U). 2 CP skips iirc.
18.20 avg5 in there 

*Average of 12: 20.39*
1. 22.59[P] (3,2) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (6,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (5,-3) / (0,-5) / (2,-1) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-2,0) 
2. 23.15 (6,-1) / (6,3) / (4,-2) / (5,2) / (3,-3) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (3,-5) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) 
3. 17.96 (-5,-1) / (3,3) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (0,6) / (-1,-1) / (2,4) / (-2,-2) / (4,-5) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (2,6) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) 
4. 22.20 (6,2) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-4,1) / (5,2) / (-2,6) / (4,-2) / (6,4) / (4,-4) / (4,6) 
5. 22.64 (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (1,-1) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,6) / (1,6) / (3,3) /
6. (1:44.94[P]) (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,-4) / (-4,0) / (-3,6) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (-3,2) / (-5,-4) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (2,-4) / (1,0) 
7. 18.29 (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (6,-3) / (-5,3) / (4,6) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (2,2) / (-2,0) 
8. 18.22 (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (4,3) / (-4,-4) / (1,0) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,3) / (3,-5) / (2,6) / (0,-3) 
9. 18.10 (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (-5,-5) / (0,2) / (2,-3) / (-5,4) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-1,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (0,3) 
10. (15.93) (0,-4) / (-3,3) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) 
11. 22.18 (4,5) / (3,3) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (5,-2) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (1,-4) / (4,2) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (-5,-2) / (-2,0) / (3,6) /
12. 18.54 (4,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (3,-5) / (5,2) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-4,-5) /



Spoiler



The 1:44 I popped half way through parity, but didn't realise for a while until I found I was failing to fix what I thought was just a lockup. Then I had to start again with cubeshape once I fixed it. Then I did parity when I didn't have parity.
Oh and the 15 should have been much much nearer to 10 because it was ludicrously easy. But at least it didn't count anyway.



Oh and last night I got 3:31 double parity 6x6 (PB is 3:28).


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 10, 2011)

2x2 avg of 5:

Average: 4.60
Standard Deviation: 0.24
Best Time: 4.02
Worst Time: 5.59
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	4.18	R' U' R F' U2 F' U
2.	(4.02)	F2 U2 F U2 F' U' R U'
3.	4.69	F U' R2 U' R F2 U' F
4.	4.94	U2 R2 F' U R' F R' F' R'
5.	(5.59)	F U2 F R' U F2 R' F2 R U'


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 10, 2011)

2.95, (3.83), 2.92, 3.28, 1.52, 3.82, 3.13, (0.48), 3.43, 2.61, 2.24, 3.66 = 2.96 avg12

edit;

2.92, 3.28, 1.52, (3.82), 3.13, (0.48), 3.43, 2.61, 2.24, 3.66, 3.17, 2.96 = 2.89 avg12


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 10, 2011)

12.55, 12.37, 11.52, 12.76, 12.50, 11.56, 12.67, *11.23, (9.57), (12.90), 11.90, 11.77*
12.08 avg12/11.63 avg5 bolded 
Accomplishment = worst time


----------



## Julian (Feb 10, 2011)

YES!!!
New NL PB (17.69, just 0.14 off my lucky PB), counting 18 (18s are somewhat rare for me) and *my first sub-20 Ao5*, all in the same Ao5 

20.80, 17.69, 18.30, 25.49, 20.41 = 19.83 
Beats my old PB Ao5 by almost 2.5 seconds :O
Very happy


----------



## PeterV (Feb 11, 2011)

PB 3x3 AO12: 23.25

Individual times:
24.96, 23.50, 24.93, (19.00), 25.63, 22.50, 24.33, 19.81, 25.09, 19.66, 22.13, (25.97)

Inching towards sub-20...


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 11, 2011)

So I guess this goes here. 

In thirteen solves I got a LL skip. My first ever. Then a few later a PLL skip. Then a couple after that an OLL skip. What are the odds of getting ever possible type of lucky solve within fifteen solves? Btw that's rhetorical. Unless a cube theorist wants to crunch the numbers. Either way I'd be willing to doubt it's ever been done before. Oh and none of these were forced.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 11, 2011)

so after a few warmup 5x5 solves, I get this:

2:02.07, 2:03.62, (2:20.25), (2:01.65), 2:04.79 = 2:03.49 avg5, which is PB by ~4 seconds; very happy about that

Then immediately afterward, guess what I do. I completely **** up my chance of getting a good avg12, just like yesterday. The next solve is a 2:42, and the next after that is a 2:28. 3 solves after that I get a 2:37. Why can I not get through 12 whole solves before I lose my ability to do well...


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm one round away from graduating race to sub20 thread!


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 11, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> So I guess this goes here.
> 
> In thirteen solves I got a LL skip. My first ever. Then a few later a PLL skip. Then a couple after that an OLL skip. What are the odds of getting ever possible type of lucky solve within fifteen solves? Btw that's rhetorical. Unless a cube theorist wants to crunch the numbers. Either way I'd be willing to doubt it's ever been done before. Oh and none of these were forced.


 
The probability of getting a LL skip on one of 13 solves (the other two being reserved for the PLL and OLL skip) is (1/15552)*13. Respectively we get (1/72)*13 and (1/216)*13. P(LL, OLL and PLL skip within 15 solves)=0.0009%. And the odds 111110 to 1.

EDIT: Interestingly it's "only" about six times as unlikely as getting a LL skip on one solve.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 11, 2011)

PB Avg5 on the X-Cube 4x4
Pretty good average for me, I probably would have posted it even if it was with the Dayan (overall PB 58.57).
Average of 5: 1:00.12


Spoiler



1. 55.73 f2 D' r' D' r' R' F R' f2 F R' L F2 R2 D u2 F R' u R B' L2 R f2 R2 r2 L' D2 r' B D' f' U r U' r' U2 D' B2 r'
2. (53.98) L' B2 f' D' F2 r2 L B2 u' F2 f L R2 B' f D' u' r2 f u' L2 U R2 F2 f' r2 U2 r2 L f B2 D2 R' r U' R F' r' L2 D2
3. 1:03.04 F B f R' U R u' f2 D' r2 U2 D' R r2 L2 u L' B' D u r' u L2 u F' R U2 f' D R L2 F R2 F' R r2 F B L2 U
4. (1:14.68) D2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 u2 f2 U' r B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' U' f' L2 B2 u U' B D f' r2 f' D2 r U' F2 f2 R F' D2 u f r U D2
5. 1:01.61 U' B2 L2 D2 U R B2 F' U' f' r' U' r' f u f' U f' B' D2 B D' R F R2 F f2 B2 U F2 D2 u2 r2 f' L2 B F U2 r2 f


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> PB Avg5 on the X-Cube 4x4
> Pretty good average for me, I probably would have posted it even if it was with the Dayan (overall PB 58.57).
> Average of 5: 1:00.12
> 
> ...


 Every time I see you post in here I keep thinking you achieved the sub1 ao12


----------



## qqwref (Feb 11, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> What are the odds of getting every possible type of lucky solve within fifteen solves?



zero 



Johan444 said:


> The probability of getting a LL skip on one of 13 solves (the other two being reserved for the PLL and OLL skip) is (1/15552)*13. Respectively we get (1/72)*13 and (1/216)*13. P(LL, OLL and PLL skip within 15 solves)=0.0009%. And the odds 111110 to 1.


Closer: The probability is (number of ways to place the skips) * (probability of LL skip, OLL skip, PLL skip, and 12 nonskip solves in that order) ~= (15*14*13) * (1/15552 * 1/216 * 1/72 * 1^12) = .000011, which is slightly bigger than what you had.


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> zero
> 
> 
> Closer: The probability is (number of ways to place the skips) * (probability of LL skip, OLL skip, PLL skip, and 12 nonskip solves in that order) ~= (15*14*13) * (1/15552 * 1/216 * 1/72 * 1^12) = .000011, which is slightly bigger than what you had.


 
But that would be (15*14*13) * (1/15552 * 1/216 * 1/72 * *(1-((1/15552)+(1/216)+(1/72)*^12) = 0.0009

EDIT: Aha, I see now. Your answer is probably what he wanted to know


----------



## qqwref (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I guess if we wanted to be REALLY precise, we'd do something like this:
\( 15*14*13*(\frac{1}{216}\frac{1}{72} * \frac{1}{216}\frac{71}{72} * \frac{215}{216}\frac{1}{72} * (\frac{215}{216}\frac{71}{72})^{12}) \)
= \( 15*14*13 * (\frac{1^2 215^{13}}{216^{15}} \frac{1^2 71^{13}}{72^{15}}) = 0.00000885987... \)


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Well, I guess if we wanted to be REALLY precise, we'd do something like this:
> \( 15*14*13*(\frac{1}{216}\frac{1}{72} * \frac{1}{216}\frac{71}{72} * \frac{215}{216}\frac{1}{72} * (\frac{215}{216}\frac{71}{72})^{12}) \)
> = \( 15*14*13 * (\frac{1^2 215^{13}}{216^{15}} \frac{1^2 71^{13}}{72^{15}}) = 0.00000885987... \)


 
Yes, but then it would just be about the decimals. 0.0009% vs. 0.00011% was about how many of each skips he wanted (1 or =>1). I realised he meant the latter after I replied to your post.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 11, 2011)

Statistics for 02-11-2011 10:23:05

Average: 21.95
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 16.10
Worst Time: 27.29
Individual Times:
1.	22.40	(-3,0) (3,6) (0,4) (-3,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,5) (0,1) (-4,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (4,2) (4,2) (-5,4) (0,4) (4,0)
2.	22.52	(6,5) (0,3) (-2,4) (6,2) (-3,0) (3,4) (2,4) (6,4) (4,3) (-2,2) (-4,0) (2,4) (3,0) (1,0) (-1,0) (0,4)
3.	24.16	(0,3) (-3,-3) (0,1) (-2,2) (-2,4) (-4,2) (-4,4) (-2,1) (6,0) (4,2) (4,0) (0,1) (0,5) (-2,0) (6,3) (3,0)
4.	(27.29)	(0,3) (0,3) (-5,0) (-4,2) (4,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,1) (-1,5) (6,1) (2,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (4,4) (6,4)
5.	22.46	(4,2) (0,3) (0,1) (-1,2) (4,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,5) (-2,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (5,0) (-5,0) (2,3) (6,0) (6,5)
6.	22.92	(0,-4) (0,-2) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,3) (5,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,4) (0,2) (1,0) (6,0) (5,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (-3,3) (-5,3)
7.	20.43	(0,-4) (0,6) (0,1) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,4) (6,0) (0,5) (6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-4,1) (2,0)
8.	18.04	(0,3) (3,-3) (3,3) (3,0) (4,3) (3,0) (0,2) (0,2) (3,4) (-4,2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (4,3) (2,0) (0,1) (-1,0)
9.	21.44	(-2,3) (2,5) (-3,4) (3,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (1,2) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (-4,0) (4,5) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,0)
10.	(16.10)	(0,-1) (6,1) (6,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,1) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,3) (-4,3) (-2,4) (-4,2)
11.	22.62	(0,2) (-5,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (2,3) (-2,1) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,4) (-2,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,0) (-4,1) (0,4) (-2,2)
12.	22.54	(6,5) (0,6) (3,0) (3,1) (-3,3) (6,0) (-5,4) (4,2) (0,2) (2,0) (2,5) (0,1) (6,0) (6,2) (2,0) (6,2)

Slowly getting there...


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2011)

When I started speed cubing last month my original aim was to get a sub 30 single and at last this morning I did it with my 9th solve of the day:-

9.	(*27.19*)	D' U B2 U L' R' F2 L R' F2 D' L R' D U' R F2 R2 B F' L2 B F2 L' R

Non lucky too. Well if you can call an easy cross, 2 connected F2L pairs, easy OLL and U-perm but no skips.

That was my original goal, unfortunately I am so completely hooked, more than I was in 1980! so I have moved my goal posts and there is more to come


----------



## rishabh (Feb 11, 2011)

i learned 2 new methods

ZZ and petrus


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 11, 2011)

Megaminx: *1:50.63* 
sorry, but I haven't the scramble any more


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

17.20 roux. roux is easy.


----------



## slocuber (Feb 11, 2011)

1:18.38 megaminx EP skip. 
Avg5 was 1:30.30, 1:18.38, 1:23.29, 1:31.42, 1:44.92 = 1:28.33

And 4x4:
Average of 5: 1:08.87
1. 1:05.85 r F' R D' r' f' u L' D f R' f2 R2 B R F2 L F' f D2 r' L R' D2 f2 F B' L' B L2 u2 r2 u' L u f' U B2 F L2
2. (1:02.37) f R' U' R2 L' u2 F f2 D2 L r R' f' D F' U R2 U r' B2 F U2 R2 f2 r' f' r F' u B2 F f' U2 u' F2 D f' r2 B D2
3. (1:11.25) f2 D L2 r' B F' R' f2 R D' R F' R' D' u R' D' R2 u' U' f R' r2 U D' f2 r L2 F2 U' u2 r u' L' U R2 r' U L' F
4. 1:10.41 B' F2 D r L' R2 f' r' F B f2 u' B2 f u f2 r2 U R' F' f r f' F' r u f2 U f D2 F L' R U' f u2 f' U L' u2
5. 1:10.35 F' u r' f' U2 F B2 U' L' B' f2 D' u F' D' B2 F2 L D u F2 L u U F' u' F' B L2 u r' F U f R' B' U2 r B2 R2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 11, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 17.20 roux. roux is easy.


 
What's your movecount on blocks?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> What's your movecount on blocks?



An alot of moves.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 11, 2011)

8.75 NL at school


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 8.75 NL at school


 
you take your stakcmat to school?


----------



## JuGglEr (Feb 11, 2011)

9.02 OH single DLUBULF2U'L'UL'B2U2FDB'RD2LU'FR'BLD cross on U
reconstruction:
yRU2R2F2z2
y2R'UR2UR'
y'U'RUR'LU'L'
URU'R'U'RUR'
RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2RU' 
In the middle of the OLL I realized it's going to be an awesome solve, but I wasn't expecting sub-10. Competition tomorrow, me wants ER ^^


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 11, 2011)

11.45, (10.69), 10.94, (12.57), 11.06 = 11.15


----------



## EricReese (Feb 11, 2011)

FINALLY SUB 2!!!!!!!!!

Average of 12: 1:59.59
1. 2:04.48 R2 u2 f' D' u L r D B' R' D u2 f' U u' r2 D f2 R B F2 D' u r' L2 u2 R f2 B' R2 r2 D U L2 U' B' r L D2 U 
2. 1:54.81 r' U' R2 F R L' F2 U' R' D' R U2 B' R r2 L D2 r f r U B' F D' U f' r2 B' r2 u R u L R' r2 U F2 L' u D 
3. 2:11.43 R r U' D2 R L F' L2 F2 u R' r' f' R' D r' U2 L f' R U' f2 D' F r L' U' f u' R' B r' F' L R2 D' r' u' F' R' 
4. 1:57.92 r R D2 B F2 u U2 f L' U2 R' u' R F f R2 F' u' B f' D2 L2 f R D' R2 D' F2 D' f2 u D R2 B' D2 r B2 u2 r2 u' 
5. 1:46.83 U D2 f' B F U D B' F u2 F r2 F' B2 u F' R' f2 U2 B' L D' u2 U F' B R' D F f D U2 L B L' R F f2 B R2 
6. 1:53.80 r D' F' L2 r u B r' U2 r u U' L' F2 r f r2 F2 r' B2 F u f' F2 r2 u' B2 U2 B' r B U L2 r2 f' B F U2 B F 
7. 2:07.50 L f F U B' r' B U' L B2 u' r' U2 f' B' u' B2 D L U' r B' L2 u U2 F' D2 B' L r2 U2 F U2 L2 D' F' L2 f r D2 
8. 2:07.21 r' U' F' U' f u U R L' F' D u2 R f' D B2 f L R' U2 F r F' U F' u2 B u2 L' U' F' r' R2 F2 U L2 F' r2 L2 F 
9. (2:20.08) u2 U' R' u D' f2 L2 D2 L2 R2 f2 U2 r F' f2 u' R' r' u2 B L2 f2 B' r2 B2 f' U2 D F2 u F2 L' R2 U2 R' r F u' D U' 
10. 1:54.79 R' D2 r2 F' r' D' f u2 D f2 D R2 r' B L2 B' D' U f' R2 L D B2 D' F2 f2 R2 r' F' R' D L2 B2 U' L' D' B D' u2 f2 
11. 1:57.14 F L' D2 B2 r' U D B2 f' U' F2 L' u' f' L' f2 B r2 f' L' R D2 F B' u2 U2 B L' r f' B2 L' f F' U' f' r U D' r' 
12. (1:46.50) r F2 B2 L2 U' D F U2 F f B' D F2 u F L U D2 f' F r2 u' F' U R r' L B f' r' f2 R' F R' r U R2 F' R U2

F*** YES


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 11, 2011)

3x3x3
12.50 single (PLL skip)
nonlucky PB is still 12.57
17.83 ao12


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 11, 2011)

Off topic accomplishment: Beat the Elite Four in Pokemon Yellow. This wouldn't be an accomplishment, but I did it with a team comprised of only the first six pokemon I caught (plus a Charmander), and all at lvl45.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> you take your stakcmat to school?


qqTimer. 



That70sShowDude said:


> 11.45, (10.69), 10.94, (12.57), 11.06 = 11.15


I approve :tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Off topic accomplishment: Beat the Elite Four in Pokemon Yellow. This wouldn't be an accomplishment, but I did it with a team comprised of only the first six pokemon I caught (plus a Charmander), and all at lvl45.



Cool. Pokemon is epick. I still play sometimes  And the old Spyro games 

EDIT: Memorised d R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' L U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U' R U L' in 1:05.05.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 11, 2011)

(10.63), 10.83, 11.04, 10.98, (11.24) = 10.95 
SD = 0.09.. worst time o_o


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 12, 2011)

5x5

new single PB 1:54.04
got several solves around that one that sucked, but later, once I completely rolled off a bunch of solves, I got this PB avg12:

2:05.40, (2:29.35), 2:07.74, 2:04.85, 2:18.71, 2:25.63, 2:02.07, 2:13.60, 2:15.17, 2:01.17, (1:57.19), 2:08.81 = 2:10.31

yay


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

EricReese said:


> FINALLY SUB 2!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Average of 12: 1:59.59
> 1. 2:04.48 R2 u2 f' D' u L r D B' R' D u2 f' U u' r2 D f2 R B F2 D' u r' L2 u2 R f2 B' R2 r2 D U L2 U' B' r L D2 U
> ...


 
4x4?

If so then we're nearly dead even in 3x3 but I've got you by 20+ seconds in 4x4. Do you have a 5x5? If so what's your average?


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 12, 2011)

X-cube 4x4 assembly 5:49.91


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 12, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> X-cube 4x4 assembly 5:49.91


 
Full assembly including hidden layer? Wow. Really impressive. After the first cross it's not too bad but that's still pretty good.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 12, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> 4x4?
> 
> If so then we're nearly dead even in 3x3 but I've got you by 20+ seconds in 4x4. Do you have a 5x5? If so what's your average?


 
yea 4x4. I just started practicing. My times are dropping pretty fast. My brother has a VERY VERY nice 5x5. I don't have any desire to learn how to solve it. Anything bigger then 4x4 is sort of stupid in my opinion.

I use XCube. I was the first one to assemble it I believe. . Since my brothers package was the first to be delivered out of all the Xcubes that he sent out, and I assembled mine before ryan. Its pretty broken in now and I can turn fast on it and I have no fear of pops so it helps. I just keep gettin fail solves. I don't practice 3x3 at all really anymore. Im mainly gonna specialize in BLD and 4x4 I think...

Anyone who is wondering, I have tried all the 4x4's that are worth note, QJ, Maru, Dayan, etc, ...and XCube is by FAR the best once you break it in with like 100+ solves.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 12, 2011)

trying to become color neutral


number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.25
worst time: 27.62

current avg5: 20.82 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 18.39 (σ = 1.58)

current avg12: 20.40 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 19.54 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 20.91 (σ = 2.42)

I could definitely feel myself getting more used to it even over the course of this one session. Also, yay sub-20 avg12


----------



## EricReese (Feb 12, 2011)

First ever Sub1 PLL. .93 A perm. 10.23 TPS. Woah


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 12, 2011)

12.73 R2 F2 D F D' B F R B2 R' D' F B2 D' B2 D' F B' L' U' B F' D' L' R2 

NL OH solve.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 12, 2011)

No PBs, but still a nice 3x3 session 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.92 - Solve 60
worst time: 21.21

best avg5: 12.98 (σ = 0.12) - Solves 45-49
best avg12: 13.82 (σ = 1.08) - Solve 38-49

session avg: 14.95 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 14.97


Spoiler



1. 15.98 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F B2 D L' B2 F' L R B D' F L F' R D' R' D' L2 D L
2. 15.47 B L' F2 U' D' F2 B' L' F B U L U B' L' U L B L D F2 U L' R' F'
3. 16.07 F' D' R2 B' R2 U B2 L R2 B D2 F' U' F2 B' D' L2 R2 U' D B' F2 U B D2
4. 18.70 D' R D2 L2 B U F D F B L B2 L' F2 L2 R2 D' F B2 D' U2 R' U2 R2 D
5. 14.06 B2 D F' R' L' B2 D F B2 L2 D R' U B2 F R F' L2 D2 L U' L' D F' L'
6. 14.46 F' B2 L2 B F D F' D2 L' D' F B R2 F R' U2 R' L' D' L' F R L U' F'
7. 15.47 B2 R D B2 D R' B D U F R L2 U' D2 R' D U' L2 R' D2 L' U' R L' F
8. 19.05 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L R' U R2 U R' D2 F D' U R L2 U2 B' D L2 R U' R2
9. 21.21 F R L F B L2 R2 F2 L U B2 U2 F2 B L' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B' D' B' R D2
10. 16.30 D2 L2 R B U2 D2 L2 R' U F B' D U' R' F D L U' B' R2 F L2 U2 B D
11. 14.46 B R L F2 U2 L D' B U2 F2 U R L' D2 B F2 R L' F R F' U' B' R2 U2
12. 15.38 R' U2 B2 R B' L F' R' D F' D2 F' R' B2 F L' B R' F B' R' B2 U2 R' B
13. 18.56 D' F2 B2 D B L U' D' B D2 F2 B2 U2 D' F U D' L2 U' R2 L' D R' F2 B2
14. 14.56 R' B U' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 U' R B' R' D' L2 D' B D F B' U2 D2 F' L F2 D2
15. 15.11 B' R' L' U F2 B' D' B' L U B D' B' D F' L' F2 D2 R D U F2 L D U'
16. 14.55 R2 D' L2 U' L R D2 R U2 L' U D' B2 D R L' F2 L' B L' F2 D2 L2 R D2
17. 15.72 D U2 R2 F' U2 F D' L' U F B2 R L' B' L B2 R F2 L F2 B2 D' F' R L'
18. 17.47 F U2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F U' D F U' B' R U L2 B2 U' F D' R F R'
19. 13.78 F2 D2 B L2 R' D' B2 F' L2 U B U L D U2 L' R' B L' U2 B' F D L U'
20. 18.15 D' R D2 B D2 L2 D2 U F' D' R2 D' U2 F' L' D2 R U2 B' U2 D' F' B L2 R
21. 13.52 U' D2 F2 L U' D2 L' B U2 L2 R2 D' U2 F B L F' D2 F' B U2 R2 D' R' D'
22. 13.73 R' F B' R F' R U L2 B2 L2 F U B' U F L2 B2 U B' F D B2 F' D L2
23. 14.42 B2 U' D F L2 R2 U' D' F U D2 F' R F D2 U2 L D2 L U2 F' L2 B2 L F2
24. 14.09 D U B2 L' R2 D L' D U2 L' U' B2 L' F D U' B2 L2 R F2 U2 L B D2 U
25. 16.82 F' L' R' U2 R' B2 U' F L2 U2 R' D F B2 U D B' U F2 D' R2 B' F' R F'
26. 17.11 R' U B U' R' L' U2 R L D R' L2 B U' L F R2 D2 R' B U2 F B' R2 D'
27. 13.10 R' D B U2 R D2 B' D L' F2 D' B2 F L' U D' L D2 L B2 U2 D2 B' U2 L
28. 15.18 F2 U' F R L' D2 R' B' F' D' F B' L' D2 U2 R F D2 B F2 L D' U L2 F'
29. 15.21 F R U' R' L2 F' R F2 D2 R' F2 L D B' D R' U L' F2 D B F' D2 F' B'
30. 12.12 B' D' L2 F2 L B R2 D2 L2 D2 R' F D B2 R2 F' U' R B F2 D' R' U2 D' L2
31. 16.78 R U F' D' L2 F B L R2 D' F2 L2 U F' D2 F B L' F' D R' F2 U' D2 L'
32. 16.56 D' L2 R B L B2 D' R2 L' B2 L2 U L2 D' L' B2 R2 U B' R2 L' D B2 R' D2
33. 16.15 U B2 L D' U2 L2 R2 D2 F2 B' U' D2 B L D2 R' B2 F' U L R U R B2 R2
34. 16.48 R2 L' U R B2 U' R2 F B R F R B2 D' B' U' L U2 B' L2 U' D' L' F D2
35. 14.18 L2 D B' U2 D F2 U' L2 U D R2 U D' R F' L2 B2 F' U' D' R2 F2 L B L
36. 14.77 U2 R2 F' R L' D B2 U2 R2 B' D2 F L R2 U2 R F2 L B D2 F' U B' L2 R
37. 16.08 U2 R' U D2 F U' F2 L' F R' U F R L' B' F R' B R L B F' L B U2
38. 13.99 B' U L U2 F2 B2 D F' D2 B2 U B U F' U B' D2 L' B R D' U R2 F B2
39. 12.58 L2 F' D F' L F L2 U F' D B L F B2 U' F D' L2 R F2 U' D B2 D' L
40. 16.08 R' U F2 U R2 U' R B2 D2 F2 D B2 L' B L2 D2 U' R' F' B2 D L' R2 D R
41. 14.92 U' D2 B' R U F2 L2 F D' F R D2 U' F B L' U F2 D' B2 F U2 F2 R' D2
42. 13.86 L R' U2 L' U2 R D2 R' L U R' L' B' R' L F' R L D B' R' F L2 U2 R2
43. 15.90 L D2 R2 U F2 B L2 F' B L F L2 R' F' D2 F L F2 B D2 U F L' D2 L
44. 12.89 B' L D' L R2 U' R2 B' R2 F R2 U' F R2 U' F' U2 D F R' D' F D U2 B2
45. 11.84 R2 D' R2 L F' R' U' D2 L U2 F' D2 L B2 U2 R2 U L' D2 B L B R D' U2
46. 13.10 R2 U D R2 F' R2 L' B' U2 F U' L' R B L B' L2 D F2 U L2 U B2 L' D'
47. 15.09 B' F2 R U2 B2 L R2 B2 D L' U' F L R U F2 L U' R B' U2 F' R2 U' F
48. 13.00 D2 R L D' U R F2 U D' L' D2 R L F' U2 B U' R U R F' L2 F U' B
49. 12.82 D2 B2 F2 L' R B U R' D B U2 F' L' F' B2 D2 B2 D2 B' F' U L2 B' L R'
50. 16.72 L B2 U' B2 U' R B L D2 F' L2 R2 D2 R F2 U' F' R' U D' R U' D2 B' R
51. 14.14 R B U2 F U L' B U' B2 R' F2 B' U D' R' L F R F2 L B' D' F2 B L'
52. 16.61 L2 F2 B2 L D2 F' B2 L2 U L' R' F D2 B' F' R2 D2 L' D' U F' D2 R' U B'
53. 16.68 R U2 D' R F D' B2 L D' B L2 D L2 B2 R' F2 L B2 L U2 D2 R F2 D' U
54. 13.46 B2 R' F2 R' F2 D' F2 B U' R' F U D2 R B' D2 F U' L2 U' R' D R2 F' B2
55. 14.18 B2 L' F U2 R2 D L2 F2 L' F2 D2 U F2 L D2 L2 U L B2 L' B' R F B2 L
56. 14.56 U D2 R' D B F D2 R2 U D2 B' F' D2 U B R U B D U2 F2 U L' R' D'
57. 14.17 F2 B' L' D' B2 D2 F R2 L F L R2 B F D R L' D2 R2 F' B' L' F' B' R'
58. 15.74 U B2 F U' L' U2 R D R' F2 D B L' B' R' F' B2 R D F D R F' D' R
59. 15.94 F2 B2 U D' R D' U' B2 R L2 F2 U D' L2 F2 L F' U D2 R L' B' R U2 F2
60. 10.92 U2 R' U D' L' F2 U2 R' L' U2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L' R2 F2 L B R U' B2 L2 F'
61. 16.64 B R B2 D2 U' R U B2 F D' B2 R' L F U B2 L D' L' F U' L R U' F
62. 15.54 R B D' B U2 B2 F R2 D' F2 U' B F U' L R F B D2 F' B2 U' L' F2 U2
63. 15.07 D L F2 D' U2 R D2 B' U R' B U2 B' F' D' L U' F2 D2 F' R' F2 B L' U
64. 14.49 R2 L F R U2 B L2 B' D F2 L U L' F' B' U2 L B2 U B2 L F2 U2 L' D
65. 12.98 F2 R2 D' R L2 B2 D' R' L' D U' L F' L' U R L U2 R' L B' F' R2 B2 U2
66. 14.04 R D' U' F' U2 B2 L' F2 B' U R' F2 B' L' U2 L2 B' U2 D' B' L D2 U2 B2 F'
67. 13.00 F U2 B U F L2 F D' F2 B' L2 B L D2 U B U2 D L' D' R U R L D2
68. 13.73 L B F2 R D U2 R2 U F2 L R' F2 L' U2 F U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R
69. 13.79 R2 F' L U' R L B U L D2 L2 D' B F U2 L2 R2 U' L' U2 R2 F R F R'
70. 14.95 L' B2 F2 L U' F L' R2 B2 D2 F' R D B U2 R B2 L' U' F' U' R2 L' D' B'
71. 14.66 D' R U2 B L' F' U' R2 F' R' D B2 U2 B L D L' B' R' D B2 U' B' U' D
72. 15.36 B' D' R2 U2 D' R2 L2 B L' F2 U2 L' U2 B F D' U2 F B2 U' L2 R' U2 F2 B
73. 13.90 L' F2 B D' L' U R B2 U' F R' D2 R' L' F' L' F B L' R2 D' R2 B L U2
74. 12.38 B L' B F2 U' B2 U L' B U R2 L2 B U' R' L' B' R U2 L2 D B F D U2
75. 15.22 D2 B F' U2 B2 L' R' F2 B U D B' U2 D2 R F2 R F' R2 U D B F D2 F'
76. 15.10 B' D' F' R' F R' D2 B U' L B2 F D' U2 L' D2 R' U' L R' D' B L' F2 L'
77. 13.65 B' U2 B L' F2 B' R' D L D2 L' F D' L2 D2 B D R L' F2 D' B' U2 D F2
78. 12.41 D' B D' L' D B R' B' U' B2 D F B2 D R' U' D L F' U2 L2 U' R D' F
79. 16.57 U R' L2 D' B R2 L D2 B' D' L2 D' L2 D' F R F R2 D B' F U' L' R B2
80. 17.38 L R' B2 D' U R' D2 B2 D' U2 F2 B2 L' F' D' F' D F R D2 F2 R2 L2 F' L
81. 15.00 R' L D2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 L F' R' B2 U' L B' U F2 L D' U B2 L D2 U L'
82. 14.77 R U2 R' D2 U R2 B2 U F L2 D2 U B' L F' D2 U R D2 U' R2 L2 U D' R
83. 12.95 F2 B2 U B' F L' D' R B F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F L2 B R2 D' B R D'
84. 15.81 F D' R2 B2 U B' D' L B2 R' F D2 F U F L D2 R2 B R B' U R2 L2 D'
85. 13.85 L' R' D2 F' U2 B D B' L B R' F U' F R2 U F' R2 L' D' U2 F U F2 L'
86. 16.47 F L B2 R2 B U L B' F L' F2 R' D2 U R L2 D F' R' U R' B R2 F' L
87. 15.79 L' F' U2 R2 L' D2 B' L D U2 L2 U L' F' B' R' F B' R D2 F' R2 B' L2 R
88. 14.49 R F L' D U' R2 D2 B D' F' L' R B D2 U F2 U L' D2 U' L2 R F R' L'
89. 15.55 R L B F' R B F L2 B F D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R' D U' R2 F2 R2 F2 B L' R'
90. 14.38 U D' B' L2 R2 F D' B2 D2 R' B L' D2 B U R2 B' R U' R F U R B' D'
91. 16.27 F2 U' D2 B' U B' D' L2 F2 L' D F U R B2 F2 L2 R2 F U D' F2 D U2 F2
92. 14.53 U' L2 U D2 L2 R2 B' F' R2 F' R' U2 L' U L F' U2 F R' U2 D R2 U D' R
93. 16.17 D2 L F' L2 U2 L D R2 F2 L' F' D U L2 F D2 F' B' L U' R F2 D' U' L'
94. 13.02 B' F R2 B F2 U F2 R F D U L2 U D' B2 F D' L2 B' R B2 F2 L' U' D'
95. 13.79 D2 L2 U D2 L B2 R F2 L' F D F2 U D' B2 L B D L U2 D L B' F2 U'
96. 15.18 R U2 R F B2 U B F2 R' D2 U F U' D' B2 D' F2 L2 B R' B' F L' B' F2
97. 16.26 L F' L F B U' L2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 B L' U2 B' F' D' U' R' F' U' B2 L2 F
98. 12.90 U' D F L F' B' R U2 D R' F U' D2 L2 F B R' L2 D F L' B2 R2 F' U2
99. 15.14 L' B2 L2 D2 U L F' B R' F' R B R' U R B F2 U D2 F L' F' D2 U L2
100. 13.67 U F2 B' L' U2 D2 R B2 U B2 F' L2 B2 F L B L2 R B' F2 D2 R2 U' D' F'


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 12, 2011)

I learned 4x4 about a week ago. 
I got my first sub-20 average of 5 3x3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 12, 2011)

Pyraminx (LBL)
(7.44), 7.29, (6.96), 6.99, 7.29 = 7.19
(4.93), 7.72, 8.97, (10.08), 6.24, 9.75, 8.92, 7.55, 7.44, 7.29, 6.96, 6.99 = 7.78


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 12, 2011)

weeeeeeeeeee
clock sim

single: 10.238
avg5: 12.040
avg12: 12.745
avg50: 13.567


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 12, 2011)

OH single PB: 22.14
FreeFOP FTW! I think it was 16-17 second F2L. This is pretty beast for me.

R F' D L D' B2 L2 D B F U' F2 R2 L' U R D' R' L' D L F B' U2 F2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 12, 2011)

Double post.

Nine solves later... 14.79. WTF

B L2 B2 L B F' D R F U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R' B2 U' D2 B' D' F L' B R

::EDIT:: New person bests in everything. The average this was part of:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.79
worst time: 53.88

current avg5: 31.24 (σ = 2.59)
best avg5: 31.24 (σ = 2.59)

current avg12: 34.06 (σ = 4.49)
best avg12: 32.82 (σ = 2.71)

session avg: 34.31 (σ = 5.65)
session mean: 34.31



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 31.24
1. (45.02) B D' L F2 R D R L U R L' D U2 R2 L' U B' R L' B2 U' F' D B2 F2 
2. 31.07 R L U' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' R D' U2 F' U D F U2 B D' U2 F' U D' B 
3. 28.15 L' B2 F2 D L' F D' U B2 L' U2 R' F' D2 U L2 D2 F2 B U B2 D' B2 R B 
4. 34.50 L' F L F D' B' U F' B2 D' R B2 L U D2 B2 D' L' F U' D L2 D U' L2 
5. (27.46) D L2 D R B2 L2 R' U2 D' F R' U2 R D2 L2 R D R D R' D' U R U D'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 32.82
1. 34.26 L B2 D R L2 U' R2 F' L R' B' L' R2 U L2 B2 U F B2 D2 U L D2 B U2 
2. 36.94 R' B R' B' R U F R2 B' L U2 B U L2 R' F2 R2 D' B2 R B L' B' R U 
3. 29.13 R' U F2 L U' F B D2 U' L R2 F2 B U R U' B F2 R' B' R' F' R L B 
4. 33.06 R' F' R D' F2 U2 F' L D2 F D' F2 R' D2 R2 U' D B' D' L2 D2 U B2 U' B' 
5. 31.23 U F2 R2 L' B' L' B D B' D R' F U F B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L' U D 
6. 34.71 B' R2 B2 F2 L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' B L2 R U' R2 L' D2 B' U' R D' L U L' 
7. 31.87 U L' B' U2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L U B L2 B L' D' R B2 U' F2 L B L U' D 
8. (22.14) R F' D L D' B2 L2 D B F U' F2 R2 L' U R D' R' L' D L F B' U2 F2 
9. 33.92 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R F' B2 L2 D' U2 F R' L F R D L' F' D' F' U' B' L 
10. 35.39 B2 F D R D' R U' B2 U R2 F' L2 B F D' L' R2 U B2 U D2 B2 L' B R2 
11. (42.39) L' F' L R U R2 B R D B' U' R2 B' L' R2 F2 B' R' D' R2 F2 D2 U B' U' 
12. 27.75 F' U' R2 U2 L' R F' U' F B' L2 B2 L' B R F' U' R D' F2 R2 U2 B' D' F2





Spoiler



Session average: 34.31
1. 34.26 L B2 D R L2 U' R2 F' L R' B' L' R2 U L2 B2 U F B2 D2 U L D2 B U2 
2. 36.94 R' B R' B' R U F R2 B' L U2 B U L2 R' F2 R2 D' B2 R B L' B' R U 
3. 29.13 R' U F2 L U' F B D2 U' L R2 F2 B U R U' B F2 R' B' R' F' R L B 
4. 33.06 R' F' R D' F2 U2 F' L D2 F D' F2 R' D2 R2 U' D B' D' L2 D2 U B2 U' B' 
5. 31.23 U F2 R2 L' B' L' B D B' D R' F U F B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L' U D 
6. 34.71 B' R2 B2 F2 L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' B L2 R U' R2 L' D2 B' U' R D' L U L' 
7. 31.87 U L' B' U2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L U B L2 B L' D' R B2 U' F2 L B L U' D 
8. 22.14 R F' D L D' B2 L2 D B F U' F2 R2 L' U R D' R' L' D L F B' U2 F2 
9. 33.92 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R F' B2 L2 D' U2 F R' L F R D L' F' D' F' U' B' L 
10. 35.39 B2 F D R D' R U' B2 U R2 F' L2 B F D' L' R2 U B2 U D2 B2 L' B R2 
11. 42.39 L' F' L R U R2 B R D B' U' R2 B' L' R2 F2 B' R' D' R2 F2 D2 U B' U' 
12. 27.75 F' U' R2 U2 L' R F' U' F B' L2 B2 L' B R F' U' R D' F2 R2 U2 B' D' F2 
13. (53.88) F R U' D R2 U L2 D' U2 R F U' B U' D2 R' D2 U R F D' L F L R 
14. 38.40 F D' L2 F2 R L2 F2 L2 F' B2 U F2 L2 R U D2 L U' F2 B' D U2 L' R2 B2 
15. 40.41 B2 U2 D F2 L' U' D2 F B2 U2 L' B' F' R2 U2 D2 B' U2 R' L' U2 F2 B R B' 
16. 29.25 D R' U2 F D' U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B' R D U' F D F B U2 D B2 F' U' L2 
17. (14.79) B L2 B2 L B F' D R F U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R' B2 U' D2 B' D' F L' B R 
18. 41.09 U2 F U' F' B2 U' B' D' F2 B2 D L' F L F' D' F2 U F D' B' L2 D R2 F2 
19. 38.57 F' B R F D B2 L2 F R U' F2 D' L2 U F' L B2 L' B' D2 B U F' D' F 
20. 45.43 R2 L B F L2 B2 D' U' F' D L2 R' U2 B' D' L2 D2 R U2 D2 L' R U' F2 R2 
21. 30.82 D2 B2 L R' F' D2 R' F2 B R B2 F' D R' U' L2 R2 D' L D2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 
22. 37.78 L' U R' L' U' R2 L2 D' L D' B' U F R2 B U' F2 B2 U2 F' R' L2 D2 F2 R 
23. 28.92 D2 B2 L B' D2 L B R' F2 L R' U2 B' L' F D' R' L F2 R2 B' R' D2 L' U2 
24. 27.03 F' L2 F B' R B2 L R2 D2 R2 D L' D' U B R2 D2 U L F' U L2 B' L2 R' 
25. 36.67 L F2 U2 D2 L D R2 U' F' D R F U' B' F' R U' R2 D2 B2 F U L R' F' 
26. 29.36 D' R F2 B2 U F' R F' B2 L2 D B D' B R2 B2 R' B F2 U' B2 R' F2 D' F2 
27. 45.33 U' B L' D2 F2 B R2 L2 D B' D F D' B2 U F' B' L' R2 D2 F U' B' U L 
28. 37.15 R B' D' R' F U B R' F2 B' U' B U' L D2 R2 L' F' L2 B' F U2 L U L2 
29. 21.92 B' L2 R' D2 B' L R F R' L2 B2 L B2 U2 L' F' L F U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F 
30. 32.37 U' B U' B2 U2 R' F2 U' F2 D2 B' D R' F' B' R B F2 L B' D2 R B' D' R2 
31. 41.95 U' F' U R F2 D B D' B' F2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F2 B U' L F R B2 U D2 L2 
32. 28.23 D B2 D U2 R' B2 U B2 D F L' R F' D2 R' B2 D' B' U D' R D R2 F L 
33. 36.67 F' L U' B' D' L U L D' B2 F' D U2 B' D U2 L2 B' F D' L' R' B' L D' 
34. 36.50 U' R' D' L2 D' U F' D U' F' L' D' F2 B' U' F2 U2 R' U D' B U L2 F' B2 
35. 30.06 R B2 D L B R2 B' L2 D' F' D2 B2 R L2 B R2 B L' B2 D' B' D2 F' L U' 
36. 37.55 U D L' U D2 B R' U B' D2 F' U2 L B2 D R2 U' F' B D U F' R' D' B' 
37. 38.47 B' F2 R' B L2 F D B R2 D' B' U R' D2 U' F' R' D2 R' F' B2 R2 U2 L' F 
38. 32.18 F2 B' L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 L' B' L2 U D' B2 L2 D' R2 F R' L' F U2 L 
39. 26.52 B R' U' B' D2 F2 R U R B' U' L F2 U L' B' U F2 B2 R' F' B2 U F2 D 
40. 34.81 F D2 R2 U D F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F B' D2 R' D U L' R2 B2 F' D B D' R' 
41. 35.47 L2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 U' D' R B R L' D2 U2 R2 F' L' U2 D' F' R F R2 B F' 
42. 31.68 R2 U' L' U D' R' L D' U' F' D' F U' D F' D' F' B L' B2 F2 R' F' L' U2 
43. 36.86 U2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 U' B' D2 L' B' L' F L U' L R D' R2 F B D' B' F' D2 
44. 43.47 F' D F' U B' R' F U' F R U L2 F B R B R L F' U R' B2 D L2 U' 
45. 37.09 F' D2 B R2 F L F' U' B2 U' R F B' L' D L' U2 R' F2 U' B' U' B2 D L 
46. 45.02 B D' L F2 R D R L U R L' D U2 R2 L' U B' R L' B2 U' F' D B2 F2 
47. 31.07 R L U' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' R D' U2 F' U D F U2 B D' U2 F' U D' B 
48. 28.15 L' B2 F2 D L' F D' U B2 L' U2 R' F' D2 U L2 D2 F2 B U B2 D' B2 R B 
49. 34.50 L' F L F D' B' U F' B2 D' R B2 L U D2 B2 D' L' F U' D L2 D U' L2 
50. 27.46 D L2 D R B2 L2 R' U2 D' F R' U2 R D2 L2 R D R D R' D' U R U D'


----------



## Juju (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got my first ever sub 20 avg of 5: 19.59 

feels good man.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 13, 2011)

Juju said:


> Just got my first ever sub 20 avg of 5: 19.59
> 
> feels good man.


 
Got my parents to *consider* ordering my some lubix lube. Yeah... that's what I'd call an achievement in getting them to get something for me, even though I offered to pay for it in its entirety


----------



## Juju (Feb 13, 2011)

How old are you man? 

Even if you're under 18 you should be able to get hold of a Visa gift card, which can be used for payments online.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 13, 2011)

Statistics for 02-13-2011 11:56:44

Average: 21.56
Standard Deviation: 3.28
Best Time: 15.08
Worst Time: 28.73
Individual Times:
1.	17.15	(-2,-1) (3,6) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,0) (3,4) (-3,2) (6,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (2,0) (4,1) (5,3)
2.	16.97	(0,-4) (0,-3) (3,1) (-3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,2) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (5,3)
3.	18.41	(4,5) (-3,-3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (6,1) (2,1) (4,2) (4,4) (-2,2) (4,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,4)
4.	28.60	(-5,2) (0,3) (2,0) (0,1) (3,0) (-2,4) (-4,0) (0,1) (2,3) (2,1) (0,2) (4,0) (2,4) (-2,4) (6,2) (6,4)
5.	21.66	(0,3) (0,6) (3,0) (0,4) (6,5) (5,1) (2,3) (0,2) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-1,4) (-2,2) (6,2) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4)
6.	(15.08)	(0,2) (0,-3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,1) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (1,0) (-4,4) (2,0) (0,4)
7.	25.15	(6,-1) (-2,-5) (2,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,2) (6,1) (4,3) (-4,2) (0,4) (0,1) (1,3) (3,2) (0,1) (6,3)
8.	25.32	(1,-4) (0,-3) (0,4) (6,5) (6,0) (6,2) (6,4) (2,5) (6,0) (-2,1) (5,2) (2,4) (2,5) (0,5) (-2,4)
9.	20.03	(0,6) (6,-3) (-4,1) (2,4) (2,5) (-2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (-4,2) (1,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (6,5) (6,3)
10.	(28.73)	(0,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (-4,5) (4,1) (3,0) (0,2) (1,0) (5,3) (0,5) (0,4) (3,2) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,0) (0,1)
11.	21.47	(0,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (4,5) (0,4) (2,0) (3,0) (0,4) (4,2) (-4,5) (4,4) (3,1) (-3,3) (0,2) (2,3) (4,0) (0,3)
12.	20.87	(0,-3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-4,0) (1,0) (-3,0) (3,4) (5,4) (-2,4) (2,0) (4,2) (0,3) (6,2) (3,4) (0,2) (-3,2)

lol 16.97 scramble...

I had maybe about 4 solves with parity.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 13, 2011)

Statistics for 02-13-2011 12:36:54

Average: 19.96
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 13.22
Worst Time: 26.21
Individual Times:
1.	20.81	(0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,3) (-3,5) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (5,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (6,1) (1,0) (5,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,4) (-3,0)
2.	19.70	(-3,2) (1,6) (3,3) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (6,4) (6,0) (4,2) (2,0) (4,4) (4,0) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4)
3.	(13.22)	(0,5) (0,-2) (-3,0) (6,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (6,5) (0,1) (3,3) (3,2) (3,0) (0,1) (0,1) (0,2) (3,0) (6,3)
4.	18.17	(-3,3) (-3,-3) (-3,1) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (5,0) (4,3) (6,0) (-1,2) (-4,4)
5.	21.35	(6,5) (0,-3) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,1) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,0) (2,4) (3,0)
6.	18.83	(0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (3,0) (1,0) (6,2) (3,0) (5,0) (3,0) (2,2) (0,4) (2,2) (0,5) (6,3) (-3,2)
7.	22.70	(0,5) (1,6) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,2) (6,0) (0,3) (-4,1) (4,2) (0,1) (0,2) (4,1) (-2,0) (0,3) (6,2)
8.	(26.21)	(1,5) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (1,2) (0,3) (0,1) (-1,4) (6,4) (0,1) (4,2) (2,1) (5,2) (0,3) (-2,4)
9.	18.79	(0,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,2) (4,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,5) (0,4) (-4,3) (0,2) (-3,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (3,2)
10.	19.02	(1,5) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (4,2) (1,2) (6,0) (-1,0) (1,0) (0,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0,1) (0,2) (4,2) (-2,0)
11.	17.84	(1,-4) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (2,3) (-2,0) (-4,3) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (-2,5) (6,0) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,3)
12.	22.39	(0,0) (0,6) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (0,4) (3,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (3,0) (3,5) (-3,1) (5,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3)

Sorry Daniel


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 13, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Statistics for 02-13-2011 12:36:54
> 
> Average: 19.96
> 
> ...


Congrats on the win 
I felt like I had to do sub-20 today, so...
Average of 12: 19.44 
1. 19.00 (6,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-4,6) / (3,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (-5,3) / (5,1) / (-4,3) / (0,6) /
2. 19.47 (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-4) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (4,0) 
3. 21.04 (-3,6) / (6,6) / (5,1) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,-4) / (-5,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (6,0) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (-2,-1) 
4. 18.25 (-5,0) / (2,2) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-2,-3) / (5,-1) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (-2,6) /
5. 22.88 (4,0) / (-4,-4) / (1,0) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (6,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,-5) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (6,2) / (-5,-2) / (0,-5) / (1,6) / (4,0) /
6. (11.56) (0,3) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (-4,5) / (1,-5) / (-4,3) / (-3,3) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (5,2) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (0,6) /
7. 18.74 (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-3) / (-2,2) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (4,-2) / (6,1) / (6,4) / (5,0) / (2,2) / (6,6) / (4,-4) / (6,2) / (-4,0) 
8. 19.03 (-5,-1) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (6,-2) / (-4,0) / (-1,6) / (5,6) / (-2,1) / (3,2) / (4,6) / (-2,0) / (2,5) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (5,0) 
9. (26.22) (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (6,-2) / (-2,-1) / (6,2) / (4,-4) / (-2,1) / (-2,6) / (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (-4,1) / (6,5) / (6,-2) /
10. 22.11 (4,-3) / (6,3) / (-4,6) / (3,3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-1) / (5,-1) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (-5,4) / (0,5) /
11. 18.42 (4,-4) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (2,3) / (4,0) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-4,-3) / (-4,4) / (3,-4) / (-1,2) / (6,0) /
12. 15.52 (-2,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,2) / (4,6) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (-4,3) / (-4,-2) / (-5,-4) / (6,6) / (0,5) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (-3,0) /

1 parity 
The 11 was ES and CP skip and adj-adj EP


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 13, 2011)

3x3 OH:

Single: *24.38 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: U' B F' U' B2 F' D' U' B2 F D' U2 L R' D L2 R F' D R F2 L2 R2 D' U'


*Sub 25 *


avg 5:

Average: 29.99
Best Time: 27.55
Worst Time: 37.55
Individual Times: 


Spoiler



1. (27.55) L R' F' R D2 U B2 F2 L' R U L' D2 U' B F2 U L2 F L' R' B F' U B
2. 29.05 
3. 28.90 
4. (37.55) 
5. 32.03


*SUB 30*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a bad average, not PB but it's good . The counting 1:21 and 1:19's killed me..

Average of 12: 1:14.37
1. 1:12.38 L2 r2 R' f' L' R' D' R2 u r U' u L R2 D f' r2 R2 L' f2 r f2 F' r' u2 R2 U2 L2 R B2 r2 R2 L2 B2 F' u2 r2 B u' D' 
2. 1:15.21 B' R L' U f U u' B2 L' f2 D' L' u D' r2 f2 R L' D' B L U2 R f r B2 L' U L2 R' B' L U L' R2 D' r U F2 U' 
3. 1:08.49 U u D F2 R' B2 u U2 F' f' L' u' f' F R' U2 D' u F2 u2 f B' r D' U' r2 U2 R2 r' D' r' u D' r f' D2 L2 B2 F L2 
4. (1:23.54) B2 D u U F2 u' R2 L B L' B2 r2 D2 u f D R' B2 u R L2 U R' B' f r' F' B' D2 U' L2 R2 r' D F' L r' B f D 
5. 1:19.66 F2 U2 L u F r2 B' f F2 u r' U2 f' r f r' F' B L B' L2 f' D L' R' U2 L' U L F' r F' L' u D2 B2 L' B R' F 
6. 1:12.62 D B U r L F2 R' f2 D F L B U2 R f B u r' f D B' r2 f2 R2 F2 r D2 f' R F' L r2 U F D r2 U' f r f2 
7. 1:10.75 D f' U2 D2 F' R U2 B2 U2 F u2 R' L U r' U' R B U2 B' L2 u F D L' B2 F u' U L D r2 F2 U u' R2 L B2 u2 D' 
8. 1:19.92 B r2 F u2 F f U B2 R' D2 u' R2 U L2 f U2 B' D' f U2 r' D2 L2 r' B u B2 r2 u' U' R r' B2 F2 r D' F L' R2 U' 
9. 1:21.89 L2 D u2 F u2 f2 r B D2 f U' B f2 R' r D2 L B' U' u R2 r2 D2 r' U' f' U' B2 r2 R2 D' L2 U r' f2 D r2 f2 r B2 
10. 1:13.51 F2 f2 B' L B2 F2 D u L' u' R r2 D2 U' r2 B' F2 L' B2 u' D2 F f' U2 F2 L' U' r B2 L2 R' B2 u2 B' U2 B' R L2 f L' 
11. 1:09.30 L B' L2 u' L D' U B R' u' B u2 L' F' R F R2 f L D L2 F u2 R' D' B2 u' f2 F2 D' u R u2 R u F' D' u2 f u 
12. (1:04.33[OLL parity..ugh.]) R2 r2 B2 U2 D' r B f' R B L R' D' R D' U' u2 R2 F' u r' B' u' B r f' L r f U' R2 f L' F2 r2 u' R2 f B' u' 

I locked up OLL parity on the last solve, I thought I had a sub1 single there . Such good lookahead.


----------



## kpcube (Feb 13, 2011)

FIRST NL SUB 20 SINGLE! 19.3 sec


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 14, 2011)

19.78 OH average of 5  First sub 20 average of 5
1. (18.32) F' U' D F' U R' U2 F' D R F2 B' D' U' B L D' B F2 U' D2 L B' D2 U' 
2. 18.92 B L' D F U2 D2 R2 D B L U D' L2 F2 R2 L D2 R F2 B' L' D L U' D 
3. 19.71 D L U R B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' F' D' L' D2 B F L' D R' L2 U2 F R D' 
4. 20.70 R D' F2 B' D F U2 B U' L' B R2 B' L' D2 L' F U D B' U' L2 R' D2 U 
5. (26.78) F L' B' D R' L2 B' L R' D' L F L F2 R' U' B L F' L' U2 R D2 F2 D'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 14, 2011)

OH

Average of 12: 25.24
1. (21.80) F' R F D' R2 L' B L' U2 D' L' U' F U2 B U' L2 F' U D' L U' D F B
2. 27.75 B U B2 R2 D2 F B' R L' B R B D2 B2 U D L2 U2 F2 L F' U2 L' R2 D
3. 26.06 L2 U F' L' F U' F R2 L' F2 L B R2 L' B F2 R L' U2 F2 D' R U' F2 L'
4. 26.02 R' F U D R2 B L' R' B2 F2 U R B2 L' U' L2 U F' D' U B2 R U B D
5. 23.33 L2 B L R2 D B2 L' U F B L2 R F D2 F D2 U2 B F' R2 F' R2 U D' R
6. (30.52) L2 U F' B' D2 R2 D2 U B2 R B L' F2 L2 U D' R' U' B2 D U R' D2 R L'
7. 24.31 B' L' R D U2 B' L2 F' D2 R' B' U' L' F R' B' L F' R2 B' R2 L U2 L U'
8. 26.90 F' R B' D2 R' F L D R2 U' F2 B R2 U2 F' U' L' D2 B' L2 R U' L B D2
9. 23.33 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B' D R' L' F2 L2 R2 U D F2 R' L U2 L2 B F2 R D2 B
10. 29.18 F' L' F' U2 R2 U2 D' F2 U B2 F L' U2 B' U L U' D' F R B U F2 L2 F'
11. 22.86 R U L2 D2 U R2 L2 D B' L2 B2 L2 U' L' R' F' B' L' F U' R' F D B' R2
12. 22.65 D2 U' B' R L' U2 L2 D' F2 R F2 U' B' R U L' R' D L2 F2 L D2 R U D2


----------



## Xishem (Feb 14, 2011)

OH

Average of 12: 40.94
1. 43.51 U F2 B U' R2 F U' F U R2 U D2 B U D2 R B L2 B R2 D U F' U2 F' 
2. 38.26 B U2 B2 L' U' B R2 D2 R' B U2 L2 U B2 R B2 D2 U' R U R B U2 D' B2 
3. (29.88) B2 U D2 L B' F' D' U R D2 U' F2 U R B2 D' R2 D U2 L B' L' U L2 D2 
4. 45.61 R2 D' F' L2 R B2 U F B2 R' B L F' L' R U' R F2 L' F2 U' B' D' B2 U 
5. 39.87 B' R2 L' D' L' U2 B D R2 B L D' F B' L2 U' F' U2 F2 B' R2 L2 F2 B2 R 
6. 59.85 D F L' B2 D' U' L' F2 R2 F' L U2 B R2 B L R2 F2 L' B' R' U2 L B L 
7. 37.75 B2 L' U' R L U B2 R B2 L2 U' L2 R' B L2 U' R' D2 R2 D' U2 F' D2 U' R2 
8. 31.39 U D' L2 R2 B2 L' R D2 F' U R' L' D' U L2 B2 U2 D B2 U2 D L2 F' L U' 
9. (59.95) F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' R2 D' B2 R' L2 B' U' B' U' L' F2 U2 F L' F' B R' U2 B2 
10. 37.66 B R' D' L' B2 U2 D2 F U L2 D2 L2 D B U B' R F' B D' F' U2 B2 D2 U 
11. 40.26 L U2 L' R' D R' U R D R U2 D2 B2 R2 F' U F D' R L' F' L2 F' U' R2 
12. 35.26 D B2 U' D' R2 B' L2 F U F R2 F2 B2 L2 B U' F' U' R' B R' D2 L2 R' D

This was amongst an Ao50. Also, the last 5 solves of these 12 is a 37.73 Ao5. Some good solves for me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 14, 2011)

Stackmat 2x2
3.41, (5.50), (1.58), 1.69, 3.08, 3.94, 3.19, 4.28, 3.28, 3.91, 2.84, 3.09 = 3.27

Only a PB, b/c of the counting 1.69


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Decided to OH tonight, after about 30 solves I got this, kept rolling and rolling and got this.

There were many easy LLs in here, 2 were skips, one was antisune into U perm (CCW, my faster one). Another was Bad T OLL into J perm <3.

Satisfied with this average.

Average of 12: 25.54
1. 25.58 D U B2 F U2 B2 R' B D R U2 R' L U2 L2 R2 D' B U2 B' D2 U' B' R U' 
2. 24.96[whoa high move count ...ep skip] D2 B2 D' U2 R L D' U' B2 L' R2 B' L B2 F2 D' F U' L2 R' U2 R2 U2 L U' 
3. 24.43 B D2 L' D U2 R2 F R2 B' U2 F2 R F B2 D U2 R2 L2 B L' D2 U B' D2 R' 
4. (21.06[]) F' R F B' R2 F' L F U D' B' U' D' B' R2 L F D2 F2 U2 L' R' U' R2 L' 
5. 27.57 R' U B U' R L' B' R2 F' L' R2 B' U2 L D' U' B2 R2 F D U' R' F' R' L2 
6. (31.45) L' F' L' U R2 D' F2 R' D' B2 L2 D' R2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' U2 F 
7. 27.41 B U D2 B' D U' B' F2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 B2 U' R' L F2 B L' B D' B F R' 
8. 26.38 D' L F2 B D2 U' F2 B2 D2 F' U' B2 D2 B' R B' D2 B' U R B' L F2 R2 D2 
9. 22.80[ep skip] L2 U2 R F B L U D' F R F L F R' D2 R' U R' F2 D' F D L2 R' U' 
10. 23.83[bad T into J ] R2 F' L B' D U L' B2 F U2 B U' B2 R' B' F' U2 R' L' F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 
11. 23.92[antisune Uperm :O] D2 U F2 D2 F' B2 L' F R D L' F2 B D U B2 F' U D2 L' D' U L2 U R 
12. 28.51 R' L' U2 R2 F' U2 F U' D2 R2 L' D2 B F L D B F' U2 B2 L2 R2 F' B U

Solve #2, I used an 11 move F2L case 3 times, COLL was high move count. I wonder what my TPS was..


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> First ever Sub1 PLL. .93 A perm. 10.23 TPS. Woah


 
You use a 9.5139 move A-perm?


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 14, 2011)

loldavid


9 moves / .93 = 9.67741935 TPS


----------



## aronpm (Feb 14, 2011)

7:32.68 card memorization.

Not a PB but it's my fifth full attempt  My PB is 7:31.91 from my fourth attempt but that had a longer (>5 minutes) recall.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 14, 2011)

Megaminx:

Average: 2:00.56
Standard Deviation: 4.78
Best Time: 1:50.40
Worst Time: 2:06.05+
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:50.40)	R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
2.	2:04.78	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
3.	1:51.83	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
4.	2:05.06	R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
5.	(2:06.05+)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## EricReese (Feb 14, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> You use a 9.5139 move A-perm?


 
Yea my bad. I realized like 2 minutes after I posted that I was dumb and counted stuff like D2's as 2 moves etc. I was too lazy to change it since I figured no one really cared about that accomplishment. It was 3:30 in the morning for me


----------



## aronpm (Feb 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yea my bad. I realized like 2 minutes after I posted that I was dumb and counted stuff like D2's as 2 moves etc. I was too lazy to change it since I figured no one really cared about that accomplishment. It was 3:30 in the morning for me


 
So you counted R'UR' D2 RU'R' D2 R2 as 12 QTM? 12/.93 = 12.90 TPS


----------



## EricReese (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea I counted it as 12 turns. Instead of 9. I was dumb and counted D2 and R2's as 2 moves for some reason. I was too lazy to change my post. I figured it didn't matter much. My bad.

I think i typed it in the calculator wrong too. Lol.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> So you counted R'UR' D2 RU'R' D2 R2 as 12 QTM? 12/.93 = 12.90 TPS


----------



## Diniz (Feb 14, 2011)

Accomplishment:

"You were the first person to order the V-Cube2, so as a gift we are sending you the cap and lanyard for free!
Thank you for order!
V-Cube"



Spoiler


----------



## EricReese (Feb 14, 2011)

Average of 12: 45.68
1. 43.55 
2. 52.26 
3. 47.19 
4. (35.21[Dam. .02 off from PB. PB was a PLL skip too haha]) 
5. 40.85 
6. 46.21 
7. (54.15) 
8. 45.74 
9. 49.30 
10. 42.85 
11. 45.84 
12. 43.01 



Spoiler



4x4 Just kidding. OH


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 14, 2011)

I just got a new PB average of 12, 5, and single on 4x4.
Average of 12: 1:53.51
Average of 5: 1:45.32
1:36.94 PB single
1. 1:48.32 L' U R F R2 D2 R D U f2 r f' D' u' f' D2 u' L u D2 F B' D' R' f L F2 D' U R' D2 B' r2 F L R B' L' u2 D 
2. 1:53.04 f' B L U L' F' B U D B2 f' F2 L2 F' u' D2 F u' U D r u2 r2 D R u2 f F' L2 f' r2 u B2 f' U B' f' F u2 f 
3. (DNF) U L F2 f r' B U' u' B' D2 R2 r' B' f L r F2 f2 L2 R' F' f2 u' F2 u D2 F R2 F2 u2 D' B' D B2 R' f u2 F f B 
4. 1:52.27 B2 L' R2 r2 U F D2 L2 R' U' D' L2 B' r2 U u2 L' B' R' B2 F2 r2 B R u2 U r2 u' F u' U r u F' r D r' L' F2 D 
5. (1:36.94) D' L' F2 f' B L' F' R f2 u' f r2 L F r F2 U D f D B2 R2 D' u2 F D' R L2 F' u f2 B F R' L' F' B' U2 B' F2 
6. 1:45.36 R' B' r' L' f2 u2 D' L2 r' u2 f2 L2 U r' R2 U D f r' u U' F' f' r2 B2 f' r' L' u U2 L' F2 U R' D2 r' B' f2 F' R2 
7. 1:45.81 f R' L u f2 u' F f2 u' r f' U2 r B D U2 R2 f2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' L D2 f D' U r' D2 U r R2 D f2 U B' f2 U R2 
8. 1:49.35 D2 r' B' F2 R U2 B u R' B F' u2 F2 U2 B f' u L' f2 F2 U2 R f u' r D2 u2 U2 r B2 R2 B r U' B U D2 u B' R 
9. 1:44.78 u R2 D' r' U2 D F2 D R2 u2 r2 U R2 f D' u2 R L' U B' F' D2 f u2 R' B' R2 U D r' B D2 u2 U2 r' U2 B' u F U 
10. 2:04.37 U F u2 R D2 R' f D2 U' u' B L f B2 R f2 B2 u' B R L2 U D u' r2 D2 F' R' B u' F f U' r' F' B L' r' u U' 
11. 2:13.90 r2 u2 r' u' U' F' u' L U r2 R F2 r D' R2 u2 F' U R2 r2 f U' B' L R' f' L R2 f' R' f' u' f2 R F2 L' U2 r2 D2 B2 
12. 1:57.90 r2 R' U L2 r' F B2 R B' f2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 r2 U' L' B2 u2 r2 R F f' D2 L' F' D r2 F2 D R2 U' r F L U L R u


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 14, 2011)

3x3:

11.87 Average of 5

12.92 Average of 12


----------



## JackJ (Feb 14, 2011)

YES! 1.94, 2.25, 4.46, 2.92, 1.25 = 2.37 2x2 avg of 5
But with scrambles like R' U' R2 U' F' R U R2 U' R' U' it wasn't too hard.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 14, 2011)

First ever OH solve (on first try) 
scramble: L2 D' B' D U L2 D2 L R U L' R U F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U' L' D2 L' B2 F' L'
You don't even wanna know the time.
3:11.17


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> First ever OH solve (on first try)
> scramble: L2 D' B' D U L2 D2 L R U L' R U F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U' L' D2 L' B2 F' L'
> You don't even wanna know the time.
> 
> ...


 Crap like this should be banned. Like damn, it does nothing but annoy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Edward said:


> Crap like this should be banned. Like damn, it does nothing but annoy.


 
He's like 12, he told me in PM. Gotta expect it from the younger people here.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> He's like 12, he told me in PM. Gotta expect it from the younger people here.


 
A lot of people here are "younger people". For example, I'm 14 D:


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Edward said:


> A lot of people here are "younger people". For example, I'm 14 D:


 
I feel old.

At least you act mature for your age.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 15, 2011)

2x2 (stackmat)

3.19 avg12
3.69, 2.66, 2.96, (2.31), 2.71, 3.66, 3.27, 3.72, 2.97, 2.77, 3.46, (4.27)

3.71 avg100


Spoiler



3.69, 2.66, 2.96, 2.31, 2.71, 3.66, 3.27, 3.72, 2.97, 2.77, 3.46, 4.27, 4.44, 4.11, 2.61, 4.05, 3.47, 4.16, 4.06, 3.19, 3.09, 3.59, 4.80, 4.00, 3.66, 4.00, 4.84, 4.91, 4.06, 3.94, 3.40, 2.72, 3.61, 4.41, 3.68, 4.41, 4.91, 2.55, 4.19, 3.53, 3.75, 2.90, 3.13, 3.83, 3.05, 3.06, 4.80, 2.81, 4.71, 4.41, 3.13, 3.09, 2.66, 4.55, 3.66, 3.38, 3.52, 3.30, 4.97, 3.47, 3.96, 3.72, 3.13, 4.00, 3.36, 4.31, 3.91, 4.78, 3.11, 3.94, 2.18, 4.21, 2.91, 4.88, 3.93, 3.28, 4.03, 3.68, 3.91, 3.38, 3.94, 4.13, 3.30, 3.84, 3.75, 4.15, 3.28, 4.30, 4.08, 3.18, 4.03, 4.16, 4.36, 4.06, 3.86, 3.25, 4.19, 2.69, 4.16, 4.61



all full step cll solves


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazing 4x4 session 
Finally sub-1 average of 12 

number of times: 40/40
best time: 49.42 - Solve 20; No parity, PB is 47.78
worst time: 1:12.37

PB avg5: 56.85 (σ = 1.33) - Solves 29 to 33; Old PB was 58.57
PB avg12: 59.92 (σ = 2.45) - Solves 29 to 40; Old PB was 1:00.06

session avg: 1:02.19 (σ = 4.84)
session mean: 1:02.13


Spoiler



Session average: 1:02.19
1. 58.45 L Fw D' R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw' F Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw U' F' D' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U' B' Uw Fw2 B Uw' R Fw' D2 B' Rw' L R' Fw' B R' L U2 L Rw2 R
2. 1:10.39 L U2 Fw2 R2 Fw' L Fw2 Uw2 R U' Fw' F2 D' R Uw' Rw' L2 Fw2 R' Fw2 D2 U R B' F2 Uw' R' Rw Fw R D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' U R2 D' L2 Rw' Uw'
3. 1:03.26 Rw' U' Fw2 R2 Rw2 D B D U Rw B2 L D' R Rw Fw' R F2 R2 U B2 Fw D' Fw' R2 Uw2 L' Rw Fw2 U' D2 Uw' L' D2 U Fw U L2 R' Uw2
4. 1:06.77 D Rw F' B' Rw2 F' Rw2 B' Uw2 B D2 L Fw' Uw' U2 Fw D B2 Uw D2 B' F' D R B2 D' Fw2 Uw F Uw F' Rw R F2 R Rw2 D B' D Fw2
5. 58.29 F B2 Fw D' Fw2 Uw' U2 F' L' F2 R' Uw' D' B R D Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 F Uw' U2 R Rw' U Uw' B Fw F2 U' Fw' U' Fw R' Fw R Fw Uw' D
6. 1:05.09 Rw2 U2 Fw' L F2 R2 Rw Fw' U B2 Fw' R' Uw R' Fw' Rw' U D2 Rw R U' F2 Uw' L U2 Rw2 Fw2 B Uw U Fw' F2 R F R F' Uw' D' L Uw2
7. 1:05.08 R Rw2 B2 Uw Rw Fw' Rw' R2 L2 D Fw L' D' B Rw' Uw D F2 D2 Rw2 U' L Uw U' L Rw' Uw' F' R' Uw' F Rw' R' D2 L Fw2 F' U D2 Rw'
8. 1:08.05 Uw2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 Rw' F' L' Rw' U' R2 U2 Rw2 R B' F2 R2 F2 L Uw F2 Uw2 Rw D' F B D2 Uw2 U L B2 U' Rw2 R F R2 Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw2
9. 1:10.13 F Rw' B Rw2 F Fw2 B Uw' D F' L2 Rw D2 L F Uw' B Uw2 R L' Fw2 B2 L F2 R Fw2 F U' D B D B2 Uw2 F' L F' U' Rw L2 B
10. 55.66 L Rw' Fw2 B R2 B' R L' Rw' Uw' B2 D2 F R2 F' L' Fw2 D' Rw' R' Uw L R2 U' Rw2 D2 F Rw' D Fw L B2 Rw Uw2 F B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Uw
11. 1:07.42 Rw2 D2 F Rw' R' L' D F' U' L U F B2 R2 D Fw2 D2 Uw L' Uw D' Rw2 B' L Rw R2 Fw F2 L' B2 U' Rw Fw' L2 R Uw' R2 L2 Rw' Fw'
12. 57.09 Fw2 D' U Rw Uw2 R D U' B L2 B2 Uw2 R F B' U' B2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R' U F' D Rw2 D F L B D' Uw Rw2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw B D Uw U
13. 1:07.21 Rw D' Rw2 B' U' Fw Uw F' Rw2 R2 U2 Uw F2 B' Rw D2 B2 Uw' D L R D L F' Rw2 F' R U Fw2 L2 Fw2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 Uw' F2 Uw
14. 53.93 L Uw2 B Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw' D' R Uw' F2 L2 F' R' Rw' Uw R B F' Uw' Fw' Rw' F L' R Uw F D2 F' Rw R2 Fw' L' Uw' B Rw2 Uw' D
15. 1:06.54 Uw' L' B Rw2 F2 U2 F2 D' R Fw R F' Rw L2 U' Rw2 R2 L2 F' U2 Rw2 U Fw L' U B D' Uw' L F B2 Rw U B' Rw2 L2 B' Uw2 R' U
16. 1:10.37 R' Rw2 Fw' F2 B U L' Rw B' F' Rw B L2 R2 Uw' Fw Rw' R' U' B' F2 L Uw2 F2 Uw' F Rw2 B' Fw Rw Uw Fw U F2 L D' B D2 U Rw
17. 1:05.08 D L2 Rw R2 Uw' B2 L B2 Uw2 L' U' Uw' F2 L Fw2 Rw Fw D B' Uw' U2 D2 F B2 R' B' F R B U2 F' Uw' L U Fw' D' Fw B2 U2 Fw'
18. 1:01.09 R Fw2 Rw2 U D Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L' U L2 F D' L2 R' Uw2 Fw2 B Rw D' U' L Rw Uw2 Rw' L' F' B U' D Fw' D Uw' Rw2 L R F' Fw2 Uw R2
19. 1:01.65 L' R2 Uw2 B' Uw' Rw' Uw' B U Rw' D B' Rw' Uw' Rw2 L' R F' Uw2 B D Fw' Rw L2 F' Uw' R2 Fw Uw2 U2 F2 U2 F L B R' B2 U2 F2 Fw2
20. 49.42 B D Uw Rw R2 L2 Fw F2 Rw2 L Fw U Uw2 B R2 Rw D' L2 D B Fw2 D' U' R' B D' R2 Rw2 Fw2 L' F' R' Rw' B' L R2 Fw' D2 F' B'
21. 1:00.91 L2 U2 Fw2 B Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw' D' L R' D2 Uw L2 F2 Rw U D' L2 Fw L' Uw' B2 U2 F L' B2 Rw L' R' B2 D' R Uw' R Fw Rw B2 Fw' U2
22. 1:12.37 L2 R U D' R F2 Fw2 Uw' U F' B2 R B' Fw' F' Rw Uw' R2 F2 R' Fw2 Uw2 B2 L' F L' U' Rw2 F B' Fw D' Uw2 Fw2 L2 U' B Rw Uw Fw2
23. 54.41 R Fw' Rw B F Rw2 F D2 Fw2 F' U F Fw' Uw' L2 Uw2 R2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 B L2 Uw Fw2 L D B' R L' U' B2 L' Rw F' Fw' L B L2 D' B
24. 58.54 B2 D' R F2 U' B' D2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw' L U' Uw B Fw' Rw' B' L' Fw2 B' Uw2 Fw L' F B Uw2 D' B Rw L' R Uw2 L F2 R' U' F Rw Uw
25. 1:07.84 F L R B2 U Fw2 F B L Fw L' D' U L' B R F' Rw' L2 D2 Rw' Fw' U' B' L' Fw U F' Rw' R' Fw D R2 U B2 Rw2 R L U2 B2
26. 57.44 Fw L Fw' L Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw' B' L' Uw' B2 L' U2 L' Rw Uw' Rw2 F' Fw2 L B' F L' Rw2 B D' Fw U2 Rw B F2 Fw2 U' Uw' Rw2 Uw R Rw'
27. 1:04.58 R2 U' Rw Fw' R2 L' D2 L2 Fw' R2 U F' R' D Uw' R' Uw' D U L2 Fw' Rw2 B' L' U2 B D2 Rw2 B' L2 Uw Fw' L2 Uw B2 R2 F' D L Rw
28. 1:08.47 Fw2 R' Fw' L2 R D' Rw' B2 D2 U2 R' Rw2 Fw2 F2 U R' L2 Rw Uw R' Uw Rw' D Fw R Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 Fw D2 B Fw' R B2 U Fw Rw2 D2 Fw'
29. 57.16 Fw2 L' D Fw2 B F U' F' Uw L' Rw B2 F2 R Rw' Uw' R2 B2 L2 Uw' F2 L2 Rw' Fw' F U2 F Uw U Fw Rw R' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 U Rw' L' R2
30. 55.09 F' D Fw' D U Rw R2 F2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw2 L F' R2 Uw F2 R2 Fw2 Rw F2 R Uw' B2 Uw2 B2 R U2 Fw' R' F Rw' U' Uw D2 Rw' F D2 U' L
31. 1:02.72 B2 Uw' R' F Fw' Uw2 F Fw2 Rw2 L D R Fw' U2 F2 B' Uw' D' L Fw' L Uw' Fw R2 Uw B F D' Rw F D' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U' Rw2 R' B2 D2 Rw'
32. 58.30 Rw R D Uw' L Fw F2 D Fw2 Rw' Fw' D' Uw2 B' L Fw2 U B2 Fw F' U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 F' Uw Fw' Rw L2 Fw L' Rw2 D2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 L R Uw2
33. 54.05 L Uw L2 R U2 B' Fw' F2 D2 L' R B2 Fw' D Rw' L' F' Fw2 B2 D Rw B2 Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 D2 L2 D F2 Fw2 Rw' F B2 Rw B2 F Fw' L U'
34. 1:06.40 F B L B' D Rw' L' U F U2 Uw2 R B' L Uw2 D' L' Rw' R F2 U Uw' D' Rw U2 L2 Fw2 R B' Uw' L' U2 Rw' L F R2 F2 L2 Uw R
35. 1:02.05 R2 U' B' R' U B D2 U L' Uw2 Fw' F2 D F B D Uw U R' B2 Uw2 Rw Fw L' Uw' D R2 Uw2 R' Uw L' F2 Uw' B' Fw' F D' B2 F2 Uw'
36. 1:01.86 D' Rw D2 Fw' U F2 B' R2 Rw' F2 Rw2 D2 R2 U B' R2 L2 Rw D' Uw2 U2 Rw U2 Uw L B2 D2 Fw Rw' R2 B D2 Fw' Rw2 B2 L' Uw L' R Fw2
37. 1:00.77 R Rw' Uw' Fw' D' U Uw B' L F L' D L D2 R L Uw U2 F U Uw2 F' D Fw F Uw D L2 Fw' U L2 F Uw D F' Rw2 Fw2 F' B' D
38. 1:02.16 U' Rw B' Rw F Uw' Fw U B' D' Fw Uw' F2 Uw Fw R' Rw' B Uw2 U2 B2 Rw L' D' Uw2 B' Fw D2 B' Fw2 U' D Uw2 L B2 Rw D2 F2 R' B2
39. 58.04 Uw2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw B' F Uw Fw2 F L2 D' Rw' B Uw2 R' Fw2 U' D' R F' D2 B L Rw B Rw L' U2 R F' R Fw B2 U D' Uw2 Fw B F
40. 1:01.05 U2 L' F' Rw2 B' Fw2 D2 Fw2 F U Uw Fw B' Uw2 R' F2 U Rw Uw D' Fw' F' Rw R Fw' L' F' D Rw R2 L' B Fw R2 Rw' Fw2 D2 R' U Fw2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 15, 2011)

YES! Congrats on sub1 Evan . About time you got it


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> YES! Congrats on sub1 Evan . About time you got it


 
Thanks, it felt really good.  There were a few other places in the session when I could have gotten it earlier, though.
Also, considering how much I suck in comp, I'd be happy with a sub-1 *single*. :/


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 15, 2011)

2-4 relay 1:41.37
2-5 relay 3:55.13


----------



## EricReese (Feb 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:56.34
1. 1:54.78 D2 f2 r2 U' B u' B2 D' F u r2 f D' f' L D2 F2 U' f' U' R2 f B u L' B' u U r f' F' B' U' D f' U2 R' f u' f' 
2. (1:46.26) u F' U2 u2 f2 u' R U' r D2 R B' F U' R2 D' f' F R' L' u' B R' U2 D R u L' F L D' L' U2 r2 L f' R' B' f2 u' 
3. 1:57.00 R' F D2 u L B2 u2 f' L' r2 F D' R D' U f' B' u2 B2 f2 u' B' D F2 D2 U' f' L2 B' F' u2 r' f' R2 D2 U L2 u R2 F 
4. 1:52.24 u' L' B2 U' u' L2 F' U r2 D L B' U' B2 L2 F' R' f R' B' R2 L2 U2 D' u2 f' L' B2 L' f R2 U L' F f2 R r' L' B R2 
5. 1:54.53 r2 D2 L' F L2 U D u2 L u' D2 U F f2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' r' R L u' U r2 u' R' f' B L F2 D' F2 f D B2 R' F2 R2 r 
6. 2:02.33 B2 D2 r' B2 F' u2 L2 R' f D f L2 R f' U2 L2 U L2 u U D2 L' U2 u f' R' D2 U r' f L2 R F B2 f2 R' f2 D2 u2 U2 
7. (2:16.48) U2 D f L2 u' R' u2 F' D2 U B2 D2 L' u' B' R2 L' F' f U' R u D F2 U F' L' f2 R2 B2 r u2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 u f 
8. 1:53.71 L2 u2 D2 L2 R' f2 U2 B' r' f2 u2 r f2 D R B U' D' L2 F' R' f' R' r B2 D2 F' L D2 L' D2 r' U u' F2 L2 F L2 r2 B2 
9. 2:02.83 D L D2 L u R D f' D B2 L2 f2 R L' r u2 f' u f' L2 u R L2 F u D2 R2 B2 u F u L2 B' U2 F D u R2 L B2 
10. 1:57.36 f' u2 U2 r' F u' L D' R F r2 R2 f' L u R D U L2 D B' r' B2 R2 L2 r D2 B2 F r2 L' F2 u F2 L' u R' L' r2 f2 
11. 1:51.55 R' f2 u2 F' U R U r2 L2 R2 u R' D2 B D' U' F2 U' L' f' B U2 r2 f' U2 B' D U2 r' f R' F' U' L2 r' D' f' L2 D2 u 
12. 1:57.09 D u' f' U R' u2 F' L r' F2 f2 U2 L f' D2 u2 R' D r' L2 B2 U2 L' u2 f' U r' R2 F' f' L' u r f D2 L2 u' r B2 F


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Accomplishment:
> 
> "You were the first person to order the V-Cube2, so as a gift we are sending you the cap and lanyard for free!
> Thank you for order!
> ...


 
:tu That's so cool


----------



## EricReese (Feb 15, 2011)

Omfg yay first sub 20 avg. With new PB single  Bout time I got one of them

Average of 12: 19.94
1. 19.02 D F2 D' B D' U2 L U2 R F' B' D2 R' D' R U2 L2 R D B L2 R2 B U B2 
2. 19.87 R F2 D R U F' D' B R2 B L2 B' U' L' U' B2 R B R' L2 D U2 R' D R2 
3. 19.37 F' D' U B' L' B F2 L' U2 L D2 U R2 L U2 F U' D L U R L U R B 
4. 20.00 U F' R2 B' F' L2 B' R' U2 R' B L F2 U D B2 U F' L' U2 F R D2 L' R 
5. 20.97 L2 U' R2 D' L' R2 F' B2 R L' F' U2 F2 B R' F2 R2 L' B2 L B R B L2 D2 
6. 21.27 F L D2 F' R2 L F' R2 L F2 L B' L U B' R' F L F' L B2 U2 F B U 
7. 19.26 B' F' R2 F D L2 R B2 R D' F' L' D B2 U' B' R' U2 F' D' B' D U R' B2 
8. 21.08 R2 D' R' U' F' B2 R' U R F' D' L U' D' B2 U' L' B2 D' B D R D2 B2 L2 
9. (21.47) R F2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U2 F D B' R' L' F L2 U' B R2 U' L2 B L2 U2 F R' 
10. 18.88 F B U' D' B2 D2 B2 D2 L' U' F U B U' D2 R' F' U2 B' R2 F' B2 U2 B L' 
11. (14.77) F L2 F L' D' F2 R2 D' B' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 L F U D2 L' F B' U F' U 
12. 19.71 D2 B2 R L2 U' L U' L2 R D2 U' L' U' L2 R2 D2 B2 L' D L' B L2 U L B'

USCARED FRESHCUBER?


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 15, 2011)

congratz Eric on your sub 20 pb avg ,looks like practicing 4x4 has finally done the trick


----------



## EricReese (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually I read the post in freshcubers post that linked to a post of Chris's. I took his advice on slowing down when I insert the pair. I dont think im consistently sub 20 yet. But this has now given me motivation to practice. I only picked up my 3x3 because I read that post and wanted to try it out. I had given up on 3x3..


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2011)

2.76, 2.29, 4.19, 3.73, 2.68, 2.89, 3.40, 2.92, (4.47), (1.99), 2.18, 2.77 = 2.98

Guess the puzzle.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 2.76, 2.29, 4.19, 3.73, 2.68, 2.89, 3.40, 2.92, (4.47), (1.99), 2.18, 2.77 = 2.98
> 
> Guess the puzzle.


 
Pillowed V2?


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 2.76, 2.29, 4.19, 3.73, 2.68, 2.89, 3.40, 2.92, (4.47), (1.99), 2.18, 2.77 = 2.98
> 
> Guess the puzzle.


 
Master Magic. You're improving so fast!


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Master Magic. You're improving so fast!


 
nah it's pillowed v2.


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> nah it's pillowed v2.


 lol i thought you were practicing Guimond


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 15, 2011)

Megaminx in *1:48.88* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'




2x2 avg of 5:

Average: 4.35
Standard Deviation: 0.35
Best Time: 3.44
Worst Time: 5.47
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	4.91	R2 U' F R2 F' U F2 R U'
2.	(3.44)	F' U2 R U R2 F U' F U'
3.	3.80	R2 F R2 U' R' F R F U2
4.	(5.47)	F U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 R U' R'
5.	4.34	U' F U R' U2 F U2 F


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 15, 2011)

number of times: 110/110
best time: 13.35
worst time: 24.49

current avg5: 18.07 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 15.67 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 17.15 (σ = 1.91)
best avg12: 16.26 (σ = 1.75)

current avg100: 18.05 (σ = 2.24)
best avg100: 17.98 (σ = 2.27)

session avg: 18.01 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 18.03

OH (the bold times are the sub-15s [10])

17.76, 18.37, 17.82, 18.06, 19.57, 18.92, 20.95, 16.64, *13.46*, *14.94*, 19.28, 24.49, 18.03, 19.57, 20.57, 17.91, *14.31*, 23.43, 20.66, 20.63, 18.62, 16.79, 18.92, 19.21, 16.96, 17.90, 16.84, 15.78, *14.67*, 18.74, 21.66, 20.12, 19.16+, 19.73, 15.54, 18.15, *13.51*, 15.78, 19.62, 19.86, 16.73, 19.37, 19.59, 16.92, 21.20, 20.89, *14.62*, 21.88, 15.05, 16.44, 19.84, 18.95, 22.47, 17.08, 19.03, 19.94, 15.30, 15.25, 15.84, 16.25, 20.29, 16.93, 17.02, 19.95, 19.38, 16.66, 17.70, 20.02, 17.84, 19.71, 17.62, 20.80, 16.40, 17.92, 16.90, 18.93, 17.80, 17.06, 15.79, 18.99, 15.98, 17.18, 22.91, 14.49, 21.90, 16.63, 16.78, 21.81, 19.31, 15.77, 18.59, 17.35, 16.16, 15.06, 21.82, 15.52, 18.19, *13.35*, 19.83, *14.93*, 17.46, 15.51, 16.57, *13.41*, 19.08, 20.08, 16.55, 18.27, 19.39, *13.87*


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 15, 2011)

I got a new OH avg12 record just now. The 10.28 was a PLL-skip after a sune OLL . 

Average of 12 OH: 16.66
Times: (10.28), 15.34, (20.28), 17.09, 16.86, 16.09, 18.56, 13.43, 16.03, 17.56, 19.33, 16.34


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 15, 2011)

lol 6.80
U F2 B R2 B2 L' U D2 B' U' F2 B' D2 L U2 R2 U F U B2 L F B R2 L2
yUR'
U2RU'R'
R'U2RU'R'UR
LU'L'U'LUL'U'LU2L'
UR'U'R'FRF'UR
RU'RURURU'R'U'R2 

44/6.8=~6.47


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Actually I read the post in freshcubers post that linked to a post of Chris's. I took his advice on slowing down when I insert the pair. I dont think im consistently sub 20 yet. But this has now given me motivation to practice. I only picked up my 3x3 because I read that post and wanted to try it out. I had given up on 3x3..


 
Oh boy. I'd put down my 3x3 for a while since I too have been working 4x4 and larger. That's definitely troublesome. I can't believe my post got you motivated :fp It'd be pretty ironic if you now won. Either way I'm still working on 7x7 for a while. Speaking of 7x7...

First solve ever after learning it

20:36.41

I'm not sure of splits but I know I finished centers somewhere around twelve minutes. I expect the to drop quickly.


Second Solve: 17:59

Centers: 10:56
Edges: 5:50
3x3: 1:13


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 16, 2011)

well....I got a 3x3 PB single of 11.72 on the second solve of this session. The rest of it was the worst solving I have done in a long time. There were 12 sup-20 solves in the avg50. But, I guess I am still ok because I got a PB single.


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2011)

12.90, (9.14), 11.99, (17.74), 12.37 = 12.42 avg of 5

9.14 was non-lucky, best solve ever. R F2 R F2 D2 R' U L2 B2 F' L2 F2 B' U B' D U R2 D2 R U L2 F2 D' F2 cross on top


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 16, 2011)

Kian said:


> 12.90, (9.14), 11.99, (17.74), 12.37 = 12.42 avg of 5
> 
> 9.14 was non-lucky, best solve ever. R F2 R F2 D2 R' U L2 B2 F' L2 F2 B' U B' D U R2 D2 R U L2 F2 D' F2 cross on top



Better than that warm-up solve at MIT Fall?


----------



## JasonK (Feb 16, 2011)

Got a pyraminx last week:

8.34, (13.85), 10.88, 10.62, (7.11), 9.87, 9.92, 8.76, 12.87, 11.76, 8.19, 8.39
= 9.96 avg12 

Sub-10 in about as many days, dunno if that's good or not but I'm definitely not complaining


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Better than that warm-up solve at MIT Fall?


 
by exactly .01  And that solve was a PLL skip, too. So this is way better.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 16, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Got a pyraminx last week:
> 
> 8.34, (13.85), 10.88, 10.62, (7.11), 9.87, 9.92, 8.76, 12.87, 11.76, 8.19, 8.39
> = 9.96 avg12
> ...


 
That is impressive, it definitely took me a lot longer to get sub-10.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

watwatwatwatwat

5.95 PLL skip single (previous fastest solve ever was like high 6 LL skip lol)

R D B U2 B2 F R L' U' L' U2 B2 F2 R' B' F D' F' R2 L F' L B L U' 

Cross on U:
z2 y' L' D2 R' D' U' L
U' L U' L' 
L' U L
U2 R U' R' U y R U' R'
U' L' U L

U r U R' U R U2 r' U'

34 moves = 5.714 tps


----------



## pappas (Feb 16, 2011)

times (reset):
2.91, 2.35, 2.41, 2.80, 4.52, 4.13, 3.77, 2.80, 4.05, 3.82, 3.74, 2.85, 3.08, 3.29
stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 2.35
worst time: 4.52

current avg5: 3.37 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 2.71 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 3.43 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 3.33 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 3.30 (σ = 0.55)
session mean: 3.32

I love my v2. Alot of sub4 LBL solves as well. Might learn full CLL one day.


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 16, 2011)

Finally got a sub20 Ao12 today, yay 19.96
Lolz, 1996 is my year of birth


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 16, 2011)

W00t, just broke that 19.96 with an 18.27 Ao12 ?!
Times here: 19.60, 17.48, (24.42), 19.92, 20.51, 17.04, 18.59, 17.81, 16.29, 18.17, (15.97), 17.31
The 24 was a pop


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 16, 2011)

Second best 6x6 time 3:29.11 (PB is 3:28). This one had 2:50 reduction, then double parity and 6 F2Ls.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 16, 2011)

(7.68), 7.89, 10.37, (11.96), 10.02 = 9.43

First was PLL skip, second was OLL skip =D


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 16, 2011)

first sub20 Ao50 (after ~10 months)
sub19 10/12
and single PB 13.39

pretty happy


----------



## RTh (Feb 16, 2011)

19.47 Ao12 = ]

18.69 (21.83) 20.60 19.40 (17.23) 19.43 18.53 19.55 19.99 19.58 18.92 20.00

No skips. 17.23 was just very easy F2L and fast OLL + PLL.

Also, best Ao5 19.12 with the first solves and best mean of 3 18.40.

PB: 14.60 Lucky+skip

3 months cubing, 2 months and a half speedcubing =]


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 16, 2011)

Megaminx in *1:41.19* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U




Megaminx Average 3 of 5:

Average: 1:57.64
Standard Deviation: 3.36
Best Time: 1:44.18
Worst Time: 2:42.36
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:53.86	R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

2.	1:55.34	R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

3.	2:03.72	R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

4.	(2:42.36)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5.	(1:44.18)	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U




2x2 Average 3 of 5:

Average: *3.82*
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 2.40
Worst Time: 5.83
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	2.78	R F2 U R U' F2 R2 U'
2.	4.63	U R U' R' F' U R' U R' U2
3.	(5.83)	F2 U' F2 R U' R U' F R2 U'
4.	4.05	U' F' R U' R F2 R2 U F'
5.	(2.40)	F' R' F2 R U2 R' F R'



*SUB 4*


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2011)

gear cube extreme 1:59.60 on video.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 16, 2011)

YES!!!

*11.93 avg12*
12.14, 11.44, (9.63), 11.26, 13.88, 13.35, 10.37, (13.98), 10.54, 12.41, 12.78, 11.14


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> YES!!!
> 
> *11.93 avg12*
> 12.14, 11.44, (9.63), 11.26, 13.88, 13.35, 10.37, (13.98), 10.54, 12.41, 12.78, 11.14


 
 so fast.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 16, 2011)

Square-1 avg of 25: 22.64

Best avg of 12, avg of 5, and single weren't great


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 16, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> YES!!!
> 
> *11.93 avg12*
> 12.14, 11.44, (9.63), 11.26, 13.88, 13.35, 10.37, (13.98), 10.54, 12.41, 12.78, 11.14


 
you serious bro >_>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 16, 2011)

YES!!
I finally had another jump!
My 3-month-long average of ~17 jumped down to 16 today.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Taught a class mate in my study hall how to solve the Rubik's cube in 40 minutes. He was such a quick learner!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2011)

Average of 5: 27.40
1. 25.60 U' B2 D2 F U F2 D' F2 L R D U2 L2 R' F' B' R2 U2 L' B' D' R2 B L B2 
2. (29.76) U' F' L2 U' L U2 B2 D2 U' B D F R2 F2 D' R2 F' B2 D' U2 B2 R' D2 F' U2 
3. 28.40 D L2 R2 F2 R' U' B U F' B R' F2 U2 B' U' D L' D2 U' B2 D' R D2 L D 
4. (19.52) F2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 R' L2 U R2 D U F' L2 B D F' R' L' F' U F' D2 L2 R2 
5. 28.20 L D2 R' F U' F D2 R L2 D' U2 F2 B2 R2 L F R' B R' U F' L2 B U D 

3x3 on 5x5. The sub 20 was an accidental double X cross.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 17, 2011)

B D' B2 D2 L D L2 R U L B' F2 D2 U F' L U L F L R2 B' F L' D -12.46

z2 y D' R2 D' L' (4)
y' U2 L U' L (4, 8)
U R' U2 R U' y' L U L' (8, 16)
U' R' U R U2 R' U R (8, 24)
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' (8, 32)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (9, 41)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (17, 58)

58 / 12.46 = 4.65 TPS 

good for me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 17, 2011)

10.16 PLL skip

Very fast time, and it's on video. First bit of practice really in a long time.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm starting to be too consistent for my own good >_>

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 7.93
worst time: 14.69

current avg5: 10.72 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 9.97 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 10.50 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 10.29 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 10.72 (σ = 1.12)
*best avg100: 10.72 (σ = 1.12)*


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 17, 2011)

Average: 14.11
Standard Deviation: 0.26

Individual Times:
1.	13.67	L' F2 D2 U2 F' D L F2 L' D' L2 R D' B' U' B R D2 F2 L2 R D' L2 U' L2
2.	(13.56)	D B' L' F' D R D2 U' R D' B' F' L R' D' U' B R' F L2 B' U L2 D' L2
3.	(16.71)	D2 L2 R' B F' U2 B' F2 D2 L' B' L2 D U' L2 R D' U' F L R2 D2 U2 R2 F2
4.	14.49	B F2 L2 B F L B2 F2 R B F D' U2 B L R2 B2 U' F D' U2 B' F D' B'
5.	14.16	R2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 F R' D2 U2 R' D U' L R D2 U2 F' U L2 B2 L' B2 D'

Finally beat some old PBs today, (avg12 was from Oct T_T) went from 16.11, to barely sub 16, to 15.13 by the end of the day.



Spoiler



Statistics for 02-17-2011 02:32:45

Average: 15.13
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 13.56
Worst Time: 18.49
Individual Times:
1.	15.74	D' F L R F' L2 B' F L B L' R B2 U' L B2 F2 D U2 B' R B' L2 U' B'
2.	16.07	B' U R' F2 R2 B F2 L B F2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 F2 D' F' D2 U2 F2 D' L U2 B2
3.	13.71	R' D2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B F' R B2 F' D' U L U2 L R D' U2 L R
4.	16.54	D2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 L' R2 U R' F2 R' D2 L' R' B2 F' D' U2 B F' D2 U' L2 R
5.	13.67	L' F2 D2 U2 F' D L F2 L' D' L2 R D' B' U' B R D2 F2 L2 R D' L2 U' L2
6.	(13.56)	D B' L' F' D R D2 U' R D' B' F' L R' D' U' B R' F L2 B' U L2 D' L2
7.	16.71	D2 L2 R' B F' U2 B' F2 D2 L' B' L2 D U' L2 R D' U' F L R2 D2 U2 R2 F2
8.	14.49	B F2 L2 B F L B2 F2 R B F D' U2 B L R2 B2 U' F D' U2 B' F D' B'
9.	14.16	R2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 F R' D2 U2 R' D U' L R D2 U2 F' U L2 B2 L' B2 D'
10.	14.13	F D2 L D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B' L' D B2 F' R' B D U2 F2 D U L' B' F2 D2
11.	16.05	L' D' L' R2 F' R U' B2 F' D U2 L2 B' F2 U B' F' D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 U B2
12.	(18.49)	D2 U L B F D' R B2 F' R2 U L' R' D B' F2 D2 U2 B F L2 R2 D2 L2 U


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

14.85 NL OH single while racing Zane and Tim Major on irc 

Should be NL PB. LL was r U R' U' M U R U' R' and J perm


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice Amos. I got disconnected, so just thought I would continue in qqtimer. 

(21.19), (30.41), 27.59, 28.57, 25.94, 24.45, 24.57, 24.84, 29.19, 23.08, 22.42[PLL skip], 25.48 = 25.61

EDIT:5x5: 2:16.93 PLL skip.
EDIT2: (2:16.93), 2:21.86, 2:25.29, (2:38.79+), 2:34.81 = 2:27.32


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 17, 2011)

Siamese Cube
34.94, 38.80, 40.86, 48.34, 29.47 = 38.20
Sub-30 single!
Edit: *Tri*amese Cube single - 48.81


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2011)

19.051, 15.742, 18.708, 17.333, (25.935), 21.641, 17.253, 17.501, (14.767), 17.182, 16.461, 19.257 => 18.013 avg12 on 3x3 (2h) with a columns first method


----------



## Brunito (Feb 17, 2011)

Pyraminx

stats: (hide)
number of times: 40/40
best time: 2.28
worst time: 5.00

current avg5: 2.94 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 2.74 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 3.10 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 2.99 (σ = 0.44)

session avg: 3.65 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 3.65

Average of 12: 2.99
1. 2.72 U B' U R L B L R 
2. 3.66 U' L' R U' R' L B' R l' r' b u' 
3. (2.28) U' L' R L' B' U L' B 
4. 3.77 L U B' U R' L' R B' l' b u' 
5. (4.11) U L' B U' R B' U' B b u' 
6. 2.84 B' L R' U R L' B' l' r' u' 
7. 2.88 U R' L' U' L R' B' U' l' 
8. 2.77 L U' L' B L' U L' R l r' b' 
9. 3.39 U' L B' R' B' L' R U l' r' u' 
10. 2.41 L R' B' R' B' U' R' U l 
11. 2.58 L R' B' U' R U' L B' r' b' u' 
12. 2.85 U L' R' U R L R' L' l b u'

Average of 5: 2.74
1. 2.77 L U' L' B L' U L' R l r' b' 
2. (3.39) U' L B' R' B' L' R U l' r' u' 
3. (2.41) L R' B' R' B' U' R' U l 
4. 2.58 L R' B' U' R U' L B' r' b' u' 
5. 2.85 U L' R' U R L R' L' l b u' 
times (reset):
3.43, 3.39, 4.02, 3.55, 3.23, 4.60, 3.77, 3.10, 5.00, 3.99, 3.95, 4.35, 3.72, 3.00, 4.58, 3.89, 3.25, 4.15, 4.15, 3.36, 3.92, 4.71, 4.07, 3.51, 4.50, 4.53, 4.02, 2.72, 3.66, 2.28, 3.77, 4.11, 2.84, 2.88, 2.77, (3.39), (2.41), 2.58, 2.85, 3.82


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 17, 2011)

4x4 single - 49.50
First sub50. The solve could've easily been a second faster if I was closer to the spacebar and recognized the skip.

EDIT:
1:01.83, 1:00.13, 1:08.06, 1:03.30, 1:09.71, 1:03.05, (55.57), 1:03.97, (1:16.40), 1:00.55, 59.35, 1:04.84 = 1:03.48

The average had so much more potential. Right before these 12 solves were the 49, 52, and a 59. All surrounded by crappy solves. Lots of double parities too. :/


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 17, 2011)

Today I've cleaned and lubed my Megaminx 

Megaminx avg of 5:

Average: 1:55.91
Standard Deviation: 2.98
Best Time: 1:46.13
Worst Time: 2:04.15
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:46.13)	R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2.	1:52.63	R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3.	2:01.30	R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

4.	1:53.80	R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5.	(2:04.15)	R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Carrot (Feb 17, 2011)

Pyraminx: (uhh... Dan Cohen once said that I was slow until I could make an avg12 sub WR single... and since I broke the WR single recently, I need to practise pyraminx again -.-')


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 70/70
best time: 1.36
worst time: 4.90

current avg5: 3.08 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 2.16 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 2.82 (σ = 0.29)
best avg12: 2.51 (σ = 0.49) <= PB by 0.03


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.51
1. 2.56 U L' U L U' B L R' L R U' l' r b' 
2. 3.45 U L U L' B' R U L R L R b u 
3. 2.76 U L U L U' R L U' L' B' L' l' u 
4. 3.13 U L U L U R' L B' U R' L' l' r' b u' 
5. 1.85 U L U R B' R B U' R B' U' r' b 
6. 2.26 U L U L' R L U' R' L U L l' r 
7. (3.53) U L U L' U' B' U B' U R L' r u 
8. 2.05 U L U L' U' L B' L' R' L U' r' u' 
9. 2.46 U L U L U' R' L' B' R B' R' r b 
10. 2.59 U L U' B R U' B L B' R' L' l r' b' 
11. 1.96 U L U L' R' L B' U' B' R' L l r' 
12. (1.36) U L U' L R' B' L R' B U B l r b' u



session avg: 3.09 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 3.09



3x3x3: (something with sub10...)


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 42/43
best time: 8.26
worst time: 15.47

current avg5: 11.49 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 9.98 (σ = 1.31)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 9.98
1. 11.82 F' L D B' U F D2 L' B' U B R' D2 B2 U F2 B D2 B F L D2 F' B2 D2 
2. 8.91 L2 R2 U' D2 L' B' R D' F' R2 U' B' L2 R' B' F' D' L2 D' F' B U2 R' D2 L 
3. (12.92) B R2 D' F2 B R' F2 D B F L' D2 U F2 B2 D2 B L2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' 
4. (8.36) R2 D R2 L' U B' D' R2 U2 F' B U2 F' U F' U2 F R' D B2 F' U2 B' D U 
5. 9.21 R B U' D2 B2 U' B2 R L2 B' F D' R2 L2 D R U R2 B U' F2 R2 B' U' R



current avg12: 11.29 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 10.76 (σ = 1.85) <= PB


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.76
1. (8.26) B2 L' R2 U' B2 U D2 L' F' L2 D' R2 U B U2 F2 R U R D B D' B2 F R' 
2. 13.87 F' L B2 U2 L2 R F' B' U' F' B' L2 B' L' B' U2 R2 U2 L U2 F U2 F R' D' 
3. 11.82 F' L D B' U F D2 L' B' U B R' D2 B2 U F2 B D2 B F L D2 F' B2 D2 
4. 8.91 L2 R2 U' D2 L' B' R D' F' R2 U' B' L2 R' B' F' D' L2 D' F' B U2 R' D2 L 
5. 12.92 B R2 D' F2 B R' F2 D B F L' D2 U F2 B2 D2 B L2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' 
6. 8.36 R2 D R2 L' U B' D' R2 U2 F' B U2 F' U F' U2 F R' D B2 F' U2 B' D U 
7. 9.21 R B U' D2 B2 U' B2 R L2 B' F D' R2 L2 D R U R2 B U' F2 R2 B' U' R 
8. 12.43 F2 U' F' U' D2 F' L' F' B2 R' D' F' U B2 U' L' F R' U D L R2 B' F2 R' 
9. (DNF(14.05)) D' L D L B2 D' F2 L F R2 U D' R' B' D' L' D U2 L' U B' D' B' U B2 
10. 9.33 F B2 U' L B' F' R' B2 D F' D2 U R2 D' R2 D2 R D B L2 B F' D2 U' B' 
11. 11.42 U2 L2 U2 L' U' D' F L' U L' B L' F D' B' F' D2 R2 F' B2 U R U' R' B2 
12. 9.38 B2 R B U L B L2 B' L' D2 R U D2 B R D2 U' L F R' F' L2 U' L2 R



session avg: 11.57 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 11.49


----------



## nccube (Feb 17, 2011)

11.88 avg100


Spoiler



Statistics for 02-17-2011 21:36:56

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 11.88
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 8.73
Worst Time: 14.80
Individual Times:
1.	10.72	D F' D U R2 B L2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 L D2 L2 R B D U L2 D R2 D' B F'
2.	14.80	D' U' R' B2 F D R' U2 B2 L' R2 F U2 B2 F L2 R2 D B' L R' U2 L2 R' U
3.	10.83	B2 L' D2 U2 R D' L' R2 B2 D2 F D L' D' B F' U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' U2 R2 D
4.	11.27	B D2 U2 B F2 D2 B2 F D' U2 L2 R2 D F2 U B' D2 R2 D' U B' D2 U F2 U2
5.	8.73	F' L2 U B2 F2 D L' F2 L' D' U' L2 R F2 L2 R' D U L R2 B2 F' D2 F L	PLL SKIP
6.	11.02	U2 B2 L' R' B F2 L' D2 U' R2 B F' R' D' F' R2 F2 L2 D' L' R B F' D2 R
7.	9.86	D2 U F2 L' R2 U B' F2 L' D U B' F2 R2 F' U L' R D' L R' D2 U' F R2
8.	11.74	D' U2 B' R2 D' U' R' B' L R F2 U2 B2 F' D B2 F R' D U' L2 U' B' F2 R
9.	14.09	L R' B D U B2 F2 U2 F L R D' U B2 D' U L' F U' L2 R' B' F' R U2
10.	12.48	B2 L R' U' F L D2 L2 R2 B' L D' U' L' R F' D' B F' L2 U' B' D U2 L2
11.	11.48	B' D U' B D U2 F R' B2 F' L2 F U' B' F2 R U L R2 D' R D' B D2 U
12.	13.56	R2 B' F L R' U F2 U' B' F2 L' F2 D L' B' F' L2 B R D U2 B D' B2 D'
13.	10.08	B U L2 R' D U' B' F' R' B2 L' R' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 L R' U' F' L' R2
14.	12.78	R' D' U B D F R U2 B R D2 R D2 L' R B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' D' U L2 R
15.	10.95	U' F2 D2 U B' D F2 D' L U' L U2 L R U' F2 D U2 B2 F D' L' B F D2
16.	14.75	F' R F' L' B2 F2 L' R2 U L' B' F2 R' B' F2 L' B' L' R2 B L R2 U' L' R2
17.	12.76	B2 D' U L2 D2 U R' B R F R D' U B F D2 B L' R' B' L2 B U2 L' R'
18.	12.45	D U L U L2 F D L R' U' B' D2 U F2 U2 L' D' F L2 D B2 L R B' F'
19.	11.59	U2 R2 D2 L' R' B L F2 L F' R U' L' U R B F D2 L' R D B2 F' L2 B2
20.	14.78	D2 B F2 U2 L2 R' B L R' B' U2 F' L R B2 F D' U2 F U' L B' F' L D2
21.	11.23	F2 R' D2 L' R D' B F2 D B F R2 B' F' R' F' L' D' U' B' F R2 D' L R'
22.	11.98	R' B2 R' D U R F L2 U B2 L F2 D U2 L2 F L' U B' L' R D U R U
23.	9.23	F' R2 B2 F2 R' F D2 U L' U R B' F' D2 B2 F U2 L' R' B R' D2 R' D' U	PLL SKIP
24.	10.06	R' B D' U F D2 B' F' L B2 D2 B F' L' B' L2 B2 F' D U' R' B' R' F L'
25.	10.53	B' D' B2 F' L2 U L R D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D' L' U2 B2 F2 D B' L2 F' U2
26.	11.28	F2 L R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D' U' B F2 D' U R' D U L2 B2 F' R' D2 U L
27.	10.91	D2 U' B F2 L2 B2 L R F' D U' B' F D' B' D2 U' B F L2 R F2 D' R F
28.	11.86	R2 D2 B2 L F D B' F2 D F2 L2 R B2 F2 U2 B F' R F2 U' L' R' B F2 L'
29.	11.76	R' B F' L' F2 R B' F2 D' U' L D2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L R' D2 F2 L D2 U2
30.	13.44	U L U' R U' R2 D U B' F' D' B' L B' D U' R F U' B U2 B2 F' L B2
31.	10.94	B2 F L R B2 D2 B L' R2 U B F' L R D2 U' L' D B2 F R B' D' R F'
32.	14.56	L D2 U F D B U' B L' R B' F' D2 R2 F' U' F2 U' B L2 R F' R' U R
33.	10.81	L2 U' F2 L B2 U L F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D U L' B2 D' U B F' R2 D' L2 R'	PLL SKIP
34.	13.08	R U2 B' R' D' L D' B' F D2 U2 B2 D U B' U' L2 R2 F L' R2 B2 F D2 L
35.	13.42	L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 F' D' U B U L2 R' F2 D2 U' F' D' R2 D U F U
36.	13.16	U' F L' R U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B F L' U2 B L R2 U L2 R2 U L' D R' D' U'
37.	14.69	B2 F2 U' R' B' F' D' U' B' D U L2 R' U' F2 L R2 D' U F' U2 F' D' U2 B
38.	12.11	D B' L R' D2 L R2 U R B2 F' U R U2 B2 F D B' D B F2 R2 D2 L2 B'
39.	11.42	F U B2 D' B D U' B F U' L' R F D B2 F' D B F2 L R2 B2 F' L2 U2
40.	12.59	D2 L2 R' B R' F2 L2 R B D U2 L' R B2 L' R U F D R2 U' B' D U2 L2
41.	11.69	F2 R2 B2 F' D' L' D2 U2 L R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 F R2 B' F2 L' R B' F2 U2
42.	10.39	L2 R' B' F' D' U' L2 R F2 R' U2 L2 R B' L' R U2 L2 U' B' F D U' F2 U2
43.	10.86	R' U L R2 D2 B2 F2 R D' U B R B' D U' L' D L' U' L2 R' B' R2 D R'
44.	12.00	L2 R2 D2 U2 R U B' F2 D2 U F' U' L' R2 D2 U R' F' R' F2 L' U2 B' F' R
45.	11.47	B2 F2 D' B F' L2 R F L2 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 D' U' R' F D2 U' F2 L R2 B2 F
46.	11.92	F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L B D R D' L2 R B U2 L2 R F2 L' R2 D' B F2 D2 U' L
47.	11.05	L R B' F' L B' F' D L2 R U2 F L D L2 R2 B2 D' R' D2 F2 D U' B' L2
48.	9.75	D B' F' U' B2 L U' F' R D2 F2 L' D B2 F U2 R2 D' F' L2 D' L D B2 F	FULLSTEP
49.	8.73	L2 D B2 D' B2 U L R B F2 L2 D2 L' B F U2 F' R B D U' B2 F' U2 F'	PLL SKIP
50.	11.66	D2 U' B' F' R' U2 L' R B L' B F2 L2 F2 L F L' B F' L2 R' D U' B2 R'
51.	11.84	F D U' L2 B2 F D2 F2 L F' R' D U L2 U' R F' D' L' R' D U2 L2 R F
52.	13.88	B' U2 L2 B U F2 L' U' B' L F' L' R2 B' F' U L' R2 B L' R B2 F2 L' F
53.	11.33	D L R D2 R' U B' F' L R2 B2 D' R D' U' L' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L D' B'
54.	13.45	R U B' D U' R' U R' B2 F2 D' R U' L' D L' F D' U F2 D2 U2 F L2 R2
55.	10.81	D' U2 B' L2 D2 U R F2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U L D U B2 F U R' D2 U' B
56.	13.44	U2 F R2 D R' U' R2 U2 L U2 L R' B' D2 B2 D R U2 F2 L F' D2 R2 D' L'
57.	10.80	D2 B D2 B D' U2 B' F2 L' R2 B' F' L' U R2 D F2 D2 U R U F D F2 D
58.	11.89	L' B' F2 U2 F' D' U' L B' F L R' B2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 U' L' R2 U2 B' R2 B
59.	11.11	L R U2 L' R B' R F L2 R2 B F' R' B R2 B F' L' R2 F2 D2 U' L B2 F2
60.	9.78	R2 U2 L2 R' F L2 R' D U L U' R2 B L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L R' B' F' R B U	FULLSTEP
61.	11.36	B' D' B' R' F' R2 U B U B' L2 R' D U2 R2 F' U' L' U' B' F' D2 U2 R B2
62.	13.80	B U2 L' B' F L' D B L F2 L R' D B2 F' L2 R2 B U L R2 U' B' L' R'
63.	14.22	F' U B' F' L2 D U' L2 R B F' U2 L F U L2 R2 B' F R2 F U F' D2 U'
64.	11.58	B' F2 D' U' R F U2 B' F L' F D2 B2 D' U' R' B R D' B' L' D' B' L' U2
65.	11.80	L R2 B2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U B' U2 B F' R2 F' L2 R B' L R' U' L2 B' L'
66.	14.39	D' U L' R D L' R' U2 B' L' R2 B2 F U2 R U2 L R2 B F' R' F' D2 U F
67.	11.73	B' D' U' B2 F L' R D2 L' R' D' U L D U2 R' D U B' F U F2 U' L R'
68.	12.86	D B2 L R D L B2 U B F2 R B2 L2 F' D U2 L2 R B' F U2 L R2 D R
69.	12.97	U2 B2 L' R' B' D2 B L2 B R U' R' D2 U' L2 R B R D' L' R B' L' R F
70.	13.97	D2 R' F D' U2 B U2 B' F D L' U2 B F' D2 L B F2 D' L2 F' L2 U2 B F2
71.	12.97	D2 U F' U B L' D2 U' R F D L R D B' F' R' U2 R2 F U F2 D2 U2 B
72.	10.23	D2 F R2 B D U2 B' F D2 U L R2 D2 R' D U' L2 U2 L R' D L R' B F'
73.	13.83	F D U2 L R' F R2 B' R2 B' F2 L' D2 U B2 R' F2 D2 B F' R2 D L2 B2 U2
74.	10.72	L B F2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' B' U L2 R' F' D' L2 R' D2 U L' D2 L2 R'
75.	13.02	L2 B' L' D2 L D' L2 R' D U L2 B D2 F' L' R' B D2 U2 L D2 U2 B' F2 R2
76.	10.66	D2 U' F U B' F' L' D' L2 B L' R' B2 L F D B' D' U R2 B' L R2 D' U2
77.	9.52	L' R' B2 L F U' R F D2 B2 D' R B' F2 L2 R' D2 U' R' D F2 D2 U F' D2	FULLSTEP
78.	11.95	B2 F2 U B' R' D' U L R' B' D' U B2 L R' D' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F R2 D U'
79.	11.76	U F' L' D U2 B2 F' L B' D2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L D2 R B' F2 D U' B F2 L'
80.	13.34	D B L' R U2 B' D' U' F2 R B2 F D' U R2 B' U2 F D U L' B2 F' D2 L
81.	12.05	B F U' F2 L2 R' U' L F2 R B2 F L F' D' L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D U F' D2 L'
82.	10.84	B2 F' R2 D U' L2 R2 F L' B F2 U' F D F2 U2 L2 F2 R B' F' D F L' U'
83.	12.33	F U' F L2 R2 U L' R2 U B2 R F2 L R2 F2 L2 B' F2 D U B' R2 D' F2 D2
84.	10.44	U L' R' D2 U' L' R2 F' L' B' L R2 D L2 B F L R' B F' D2 U2 L2 U2 R'
85.	13.81	B' D' B2 L2 R' B F' L R2 D B2 F R U L D' U2 L' R2 B2 F' L' F' R D'
86.	9.48	D U' F' R D F D' U L' R2 B2 D L D U2 B' L R2 D2 U L2 R' U B F' FULLSTEP
87.	13.02	B' D2 R' B L2 U2 F2 D U F' U B F' D' R B F' D' L' B F U' F2 L2 R
88.	11.80	D2 B' L2 R B2 F2 U R' U' F L R U2 L R' U B F R2 F' R D B' D' F
89.	11.03	B' D U R D U2 L2 R F' U' L B' F' D L B2 U B' D2 U L F' L' R U'
90.	11.61	L2 R' U L' F L2 F' R B F' L D' U2 L2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 B F2 D L R2 B'	PLL SKIP
91.	10.52	D2 U' F2 D U2 L' D U' R B2 U F L2 R B F2 U2 R D L' D U2 R' F' R'
92.	11.58	F2 U' B L2 D F L' R2 F R2 U B' D F2 L2 B2 F' R D' U2 F2 D B' F2 U
93.	13.45	D2 L' R2 B' F D2 F U L' U' B' L R' D2 U F2 L2 R U' R' D' F' U' L' U'
94.	10.20	U2 L' R2 B D2 F U F' L F D2 U2 B R' F L R2 F' D' U' B' F L' D' B
95.	11.24	R' U' R' B2 F2 R B U2 L2 R2 D' L' R2 D U F2 L' U2 B2 D' B' F' L' R F'
96.	12.41	D' U R2 D2 U R' F U L2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 B D L' D L2 R2 U'
97.	14.47	L B2 R B2 F' L B F' R D2 R2 D2 U L2 B' D2 R U F' L2 B2 R B2 F2 D2
98.	11.36	D2 U' B2 R2 U' R D2 U2 B F L' U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L' R2 U2 B' L2 D' F R2 F2
99.	11.47	R' B' F2 L' R2 F L' D L R2 D2 U2 F U2 L' R2 B' R D U R B' D F2 R2
100.	10.24	L2 D' L2 R2 F' D2 U' B D U' F L' D' F' D' B F' D' U2 L F L2 F2 R2 F


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 17, 2011)

9.59 L2 F' U B R' L' U' B F' L' B L2 F' B2 U B D2 F B2 R' L' F' R' B' L'


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2011)

Columns first method again... (2h) This is a fun method, maybe I'll make a video about it?

best avg12: 17.59 (σ = 1.89)
(14.54), (20.79), 15.87, 20.05, 17.26, 17.86, 16.38, 18.25, 19.91, 20.13, 14.62, 15.61


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yay my first normal LL skip ever
*4x4: 47.47* PB by 3 seconds.

My only previous one was while doing a match the scramble (which obviously took about 10 seconds to realise).
This one was AUF-less, and as it was 4x4, the probability works out at 16 times less likely than a standard 3x3 LL skip i.e. about 1/250000 
X-cube, not that it matters.

Weird consistent/inconsistent avg5: 58.58, (47.47), 1:00.30, (1:15.67), 59.89 = 59.59


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 18, 2011)

3x3: (I really do nothing else)

Ao5: 11.61

Ao12: 12.62

Ao100: 13.76


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 18, 2011)

woah
haven't practiced 4x4 in awhile

1:10.63, 1:21.67, (1:01.15), 1:16.95, *1:13.45, 1:14.14, (1:27.51), 1:08.83, 1:05.04*, 1:26.36, 1:02.61, 1:27.00 = 1:14.67 avg12 (PB by 6 seconds)

bolded is 1:12.14 avg5 (also PB by 6 seconds)

The 1:01 is a PB by about 3 and a half seconds.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 18, 2011)

Cross on D: B2 R2 F2 D R' U2 B L' U' D' F' R U2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R' F 

y' F R D U F L y R' U' R' U' R'
y' R' U' R
U' R U' R' U R' F R F'
U' R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R
6.96, 37 moves


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2011)

Odder said:


> number of times: 70/70
> best time: 1.36
> worst time: 4.90
> 
> ...


How?! How?! 
wtf, way too fast. Worst solve 4.90 wtf.


Odder said:


> best avg5: 9.98 (σ = 1.31)
> best avg12: 10.76 (σ = 1.85) <= PB
> session avg: 11.57 (σ = 1.54)


WAT. 


Brunito said:


> Pyraminx
> best avg5: 2.74 (σ = 0.11)
> best avg12: 2.99 (σ = 0.44)


Woah, good job :tu


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 18, 2011)

Odder said:


> 3x3x3: (something with sub10...)
> 
> best avg5: 9.98 (σ = 1.31)
> best avg12: 10.76 (σ = 1.85) <= PB


 
Yeah, sure! Dude, your worst solve of the session was 15 and you still have a 14 high official average with no sub-11 singles... (You just had a competition...)

Any proof? You always brag about your inconsistency, so what about this session?


----------



## Carrot (Feb 18, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yeah, sure! Dude, your worst solve of the session was 15 and you still have a 14 high official average with no sub-11 singles... (You just had a competition...)
> 
> Any proof? You always brag about your inconsistency, so what about this session?



awesome, I couldn't care less 

@Tim Major
wait 4.90 as slowest solve? That sucks... :/


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 18, 2011)

Square-1 single: 10.29

Scramble: (4,-3) (-3,3) (6,5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,5) (3,0) (0,1) (6,0) (3,3) (4,0) (-1,2) (3,1) (0,3)

Solution:

Cubeshape: (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) /

FB: (1,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3)

SB: / (-1,-1) / (4,1) /

FD and BD edges: (0,6) / (-1,-1) / (0,1)

PLL: / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0)


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 18, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 11.29
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 8.29
Worst Time: 14.90

19 sub 10s. I don't know where this came from, as I haven't practiced in a while.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 18, 2011)

Megaminx avg100 in one sitting...

I lost my concentration after like 30 solves lol xD



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:00.36
worst time: 1:24.81

current avg5: 1:11.27 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 1:04.34 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 1:08.44 (σ = 3.48)
best avg12: 1:06.16 (σ = 2.98)

current avg100: 1:09.68 (σ = 4.45)
best avg100: 1:09.68 (σ = 4.45)

session avg: 1:09.68 (σ = 4.45)
session mean: 1:09.74


----------



## Brunito (Feb 18, 2011)

12. (1.36) U L U' L R' B' L R' B U B l r b' u

Odder my solution was 12 moves with tips that isnt possible in sub2 sorry dude


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 18, 2011)

2x2 (stackmat)
(2.27), 3.03, 3.08, 2.53, 2.88, 3.03, 2.47, 3.65, (4.56), 3.47, 3.53, 3.46 = 3.11

Only one of the solves was 1 look
I'll be happy w/ a sub-3.68 average tomorrow (That's what my last avg would've been w/o +2)


----------



## juggling monkey (Feb 19, 2011)

first sub 40 average of 10! Oh ya! 
still using regular store bought cube


----------



## Joemamma556 (Feb 19, 2011)

3x3
18.29, 16.97, (21.50), 16.48, 16.40, 16.56, (14.34), 15.26, 18.37, 14.73, 17.09, 18.56

Average of 5: 15.52
Average of 12: 16.87


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 19, 2011)

3x3 CFOP

Average of 5: 15.41
1. 14.60 U D R2 D R2 F2 L' B D2 F2 B2 R' D2 F U2 R L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D'
2. (12.66) L' B2 D' B2 F' D B2 D L B2 R2 B R L U D L' D U B R' B' F L' U'
3. (17.96) U B F2 R' F R' F2 L' B2 L2 D U' F' U D2 F' L' B L' F B' D R F2 U
4. 15.44 D L2 F2 B' U2 D' F U' F2 D U2 L2 D B' U' L' F B' R2 F' R2 B2 R' U L'
5. 16.20 U B D' U R' L2 D U2 L F2 R U2 L2 R2 F R U F' D2 R' L B2 F U2 L2 

woo PB by .07


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 19, 2011)

6.07 LL skip 
Cross on D: L U2 D R' B2 L2 F D' R' U F U' R2 U D' F' R D' F2 B' D2 R' U' B U'
No idea how I solved it though :/


----------



## yomaster (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally! I got sub3 on the 2x2!!! 2.91 seconds!


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 19, 2011)

Megaminx avg of 5:

Average: 1:50.47
Standard Deviation: 2.85
Best Time: 1:43.84
Worst Time: 2:14.63
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:43.84)	R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2.	1:47.90	R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3.	1:47.84	R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

4.	1:55.68	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

5.	(2:14.63)	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 19, 2011)

9.86 LL Skip. It was a random scramble, but it wasn't exactly easy (well, except for the lack of LL). Second last layer skip ever and first that wasn't forced.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 19, 2011)

weeeeeeeee
4x4 clock sim

single 20.614
avg5 23.938
avg12 24.298
avg50 25.532


----------



## Shortey (Feb 19, 2011)

1. 6.07 L' R2 B' U2 D R' B2 U' D2 L2 U B2 L' F' R2 L2 F2 B' R U' D R' L F' B2 

Cross on D. Pll skip


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 19, 2011)

9.38, 8.91, 10.12, 10.81, 8.98, 11.40, (12.37), 9.46, 9.23, 10.86, (8.81), 9.47 = 9.86

=D =D =D


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 19, 2011)

^ :/ I gotta practise 333 more...

OR surpass you in sq-1 somehow...



Statistics for 02-19-2011 21:50:53

Average: 19.56
Standard Deviation: 2.40
Best Time: 14.90
Worst Time: 31.64
Individual Times:
1.	(14.90)	(0,-1) (0,1) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,5) (-4,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (4,2) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (2,1) (6,0)
2.	18.45	(-5,6) (0,2) (-3,0) (3,0) (-4,3) (6,0) (0,1) (1,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (4,0) (-2,5) (4,0) (6,0) (-2,5)
3.	18.32	(6,2) (4,0) (6,3) (3,5) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (5,0) (2,4) (0,4) (6,2) (1,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (-4,2) (0,3)
4.	(31.64)	(0,-3) (3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (-3,4) (6,2) (-4,0) (4,0) (6,4) (5,0) (4,0) (6,2) (0,4)
5.	23.31	(0,2) (6,-3) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-1,3) (1,4) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (-1,0) (5,4) (4,0) (2,2) (0,4) (4,4)
6.	17.88	(-5,6) (-3,-3) (3,5) (0,3) (0,3) (3,4) (2,0) (0,2) (-5,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-4,3) (-5,1) (5,0) (-5,0)
7.	16.25	(0,5) (0,6) (6,1) (0,3) (6,2) (-5,4) (3,5) (-3,1) (0,4) (6,5) (0,1) (4,5) (0,1) (0,5) (4,0) (6,4)
8.	20.72	(-5,6) (0,2) (6,3) (-3,3) (-2,3) (2,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (6,4) (6,3) (0,2) (6,1) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,0)
9.	25.64	(4,6) (0,-1) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (5,3) (0,4) (0,3) (6,3) (-4,1) (-3,4) (-2,3) (-2,2) (0,2) (1,2)
10.	20.06	(-3,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (1,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,5) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (2,0) (4,4) (-4,0) (6,3) (0,2)
11.	16.20	(-5,-1) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-2,2) (3,0) (3,0) (-1,0) (2,4) (6,4) (6,0) (6,3) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,0) (2,0)
12.	18.72	(1,2) (0,-3) (-3,0) (6,0) (3,0) (5,4) (4,2) (-4,0) (2,4) (0,4) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (2,3)

Avg of 25: 20.76,
Avg of 12: 19.56
Avg of 5: 18.22


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 19, 2011)

OH. First sub30 Avg12. Gotta love improving in random jumps rather than steady pace. Broke all my PBs except for single.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 22.95
worst time: 44.02

current avg5: 34.33 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 26.41 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 33.36 (σ = 3.77)
best avg12: 28.37 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 31.30 (σ = 4.12)
session mean: 31.39



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 26.41
1. (29.37) U2 L' D2 U B' L R U B L' R U B2 D U2 R' U' F2 L R B' D F2 L U2 
2. 26.34 R2 F' D F' B2 L' D' F' D2 R L U L U2 B2 F2 L2 F R B2 U' F L D B' 
3. (23.91) B2 L D' F2 L2 B' D2 R D2 R2 B' R' D2 F R D2 L B D B' F2 U D2 L' B2 
4. 26.27 U2 R2 D2 F B U L2 R U R2 U F L2 U L2 B L' R' F R' U F U' D2 F' 
5. 26.63 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F' D' U R2 L F' B U R B R D2 B' F' L D2 R' U2 L





Spoiler



Average of 12: 28.37
1. 30.26 B D2 B F D' U2 B2 R2 L2 F' R2 U' L' B D' R' L2 B F' D L2 B2 U2 L R2 
2. 27.67 B2 R2 U' F L2 B' R2 U' L R' F' L' R' D2 R D' U2 L2 F2 D' U R2 F B2 R' 
3. (31.55) B' L' D2 R2 L B2 R L' U2 F U D R F' B D F2 B2 U R U F' R2 U F 
4. 29.37 U2 L' D2 U B' L R U B L' R U B2 D U2 R' U' F2 L R B' D F2 L U2 
5. 26.34 R2 F' D F' B2 L' D' F' D2 R L U L U2 B2 F2 L2 F R B2 U' F L D B' 
6. (23.91) B2 L D' F2 L2 B' D2 R D2 R2 B' R' D2 F R D2 L B D B' F2 U D2 L' B2 
7. 26.27 U2 R2 D2 F B U L2 R U R2 U F L2 U L2 B L' R' F R' U F U' D2 F' 
8. 26.63 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F' D' U R2 L F' B U R B R D2 B' F' L D2 R' U2 L 
9. 29.48 D' F' B2 R2 F' R F' U L2 B' U' B2 L B' F U B' F L2 F D2 F' L U' D' 
10. 28.79 R' D' R' F' B2 U' D' R2 B F2 L2 B2 R B2 F L2 B2 F D2 U' R2 F R' U' L2 
11. 30.04 R' L F' U' F2 U' R B2 F' U' B' U' R2 L B' R' F R' F2 D' L U' D' B2 R 
12. 28.82 R' F B D L' R2 D2 F' B2 U2 F2 B2 L' R' B2 D' L R' F' R2 L' F' R D2 B2





Spoiler



Session average: 31.30
1. 32.22 B R2 B' L' U2 D' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F R2 U' L U' L B' R' F' U' F' L' R' 
2. 33.47 D' U' R' D L' R' U B' R2 U B' D2 U' R B' R F' R2 U2 D' L2 B F2 L2 U2 
3. 28.07 U2 L D R D U' L B2 L2 R U2 R2 L B D F2 D' U' F2 L' U' F U L U 
4. 32.31 U L U' R' B U2 D L' U B' R2 U L' D' U' F B R2 D' B' U B U' B R' 
5. 36.71 R' F U2 F U' L D2 L' U2 D F2 R B' F2 R2 L' U2 B F2 U2 D2 B U2 F U' 
6. 30.26 B D2 B F D' U2 B2 R2 L2 F' R2 U' L' B D' R' L2 B F' D L2 B2 U2 L R2 
7. 27.67 B2 R2 U' F L2 B' R2 U' L R' F' L' R' D2 R D' U2 L2 F2 D' U R2 F B2 R' 
8. 31.55 B' L' D2 R2 L B2 R L' U2 F U D R F' B D F2 B2 U R U F' R2 U F 
9. 29.37 U2 L' D2 U B' L R U B L' R U B2 D U2 R' U' F2 L R B' D F2 L U2 
10. 26.34 R2 F' D F' B2 L' D' F' D2 R L U L U2 B2 F2 L2 F R B2 U' F L D B' 
11. 23.91 B2 L D' F2 L2 B' D2 R D2 R2 B' R' D2 F R D2 L B D B' F2 U D2 L' B2 
12. 26.27 U2 R2 D2 F B U L2 R U R2 U F L2 U L2 B L' R' F R' U F U' D2 F' 
13. 26.63 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F' D' U R2 L F' B U R B R D2 B' F' L D2 R' U2 L 
14. 29.48 D' F' B2 R2 F' R F' U L2 B' U' B2 L B' F U B' F L2 F D2 F' L U' D' 
15. 28.79 R' D' R' F' B2 U' D' R2 B F2 L2 B2 R B2 F L2 B2 F D2 U' R2 F R' U' L2 
16. 30.04 R' L F' U' F2 U' R B2 F' U' B' U' R2 L B' R' F R' F2 D' L U' D' B2 R 
17. 28.82 R' F B D L' R2 D2 F' B2 U2 F2 B2 L' R' B2 D' L R' F' R2 L' F' R D2 B2 
18. 42.03 R L D2 R' D R' D2 B2 L U' F' D' U L D2 B L U F U' B2 F' D2 F' U2 
19. 32.17 R' F2 R L' U D2 B F2 L2 U2 F R D' R2 D2 L F' L2 R' F D2 B' D B' R' 
20. 31.18 D2 U L U2 L2 B2 U' L B U' L' F2 R' U L2 B2 D2 L R D L' U2 R' D2 R 
21. 31.66 U2 D2 B L' U D2 B D2 R F2 D2 F2 D U B' L D F D2 L R' F' R' U B 
22. (22.95) D' U2 R' D F R L U' D' F2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 R D B2 F U D2 B2 D' R 
23. 34.51 U B' D' F2 D2 F B R' U' D B D R L F U2 L2 R2 U2 D' B2 U B D' U' 
24. 32.78 L' F' R' L2 F' R F2 R L U B2 L' F2 L2 R D B' U2 D' B R' D2 F' U2 F' 
25. 28.19 F D L' F2 R2 B R' U2 L2 R' B F2 R' D B R2 L F R2 D' F2 L2 U' B D2 
26. 25.03 D' F L B D' L2 D2 B L R2 B' U2 L2 D2 R B F U' R' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L' 
27. 26.65 L R F2 R2 U D' F B' D2 B' U F R2 B' U' D' F2 U' D R D' U' L F' B2 
28. (44.02) L U' R' F' D' R' F2 B U' B D2 B' F' D U2 B F' U2 D F' B U L2 D' L2 
29. 25.32 R L U B' U2 D2 B L B2 U' B2 U B F2 U2 F U F L F' L U' F B2 U 
30. 31.24 D2 F2 B' R2 D2 R2 L' F' R B' L F' B2 U2 B2 D' F' B2 D L' R' D L2 F' R2 
31. 29.89 F U2 F' R2 U' F' R B2 D2 F D' L' U L2 D F' R' B' L' F' B L' B' L D 
32. 31.91 D' L U F' B U B L D' U' L U R2 F' D' F' R D' F' B2 U' B2 D' F B' 
33. 33.66 F R B L R F D L R' F2 R2 F U2 D2 F' D F U D' L D' B' R2 L2 F2 
34. 36.28 B U' F2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 U2 L B D' U' L B U B U' L2 B' F U2 F' B2 R 
35. 34.25 B R F D2 F2 U' B' F2 U D R' L' U2 D' R2 U B D B' U F2 B' D L2 U 
36. 31.39 U' D F' B' U2 B2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 U' R B' R2 B' D2 R2 L' D' U B' U2 L2 B 
37. 31.93 F' B2 L U D2 B2 L2 B2 U F D R L D R2 B' R' F' D2 L F' U B R' D2 
38. 30.03 L' D2 B F2 R B' F2 R L2 U2 D2 L' U' B2 U' D' F2 B' U2 L' F' R2 B R2 D' 
39. 34.64 L' B2 L' D U' L2 F2 B' R2 F R D B2 U' D F2 D2 R' B D2 L' R' F R U' 
40. 41.54 L2 D' R2 U2 D2 L' R2 D' B F2 L2 F' B L' R F D R D' R B' R F D L2 
41. 33.15 R' L' D' U2 R B' R U2 D F L2 B U' D' F B2 L B' U' F L2 F' B' U' F' 
42. 40.91 R B2 R B' F2 U2 L' F2 R B L U2 B2 F' D' L2 R2 F' B' L2 D B U2 D' L' 
43. 27.07 L2 U' L' R' F2 B D' F2 B2 L2 F2 B D U B' R' D' F2 B' D' L U' F B' R' 
44. 28.41 F L B L2 B U2 L' F' L' R' B2 L U R2 L U D' F' U' L F2 U2 D F' R 
45. 30.40 L' D' R L D2 B R U2 D R' D F B D L2 D L' D2 B' L2 U' L D' F2 L2 
46. 34.46 B2 U' B' F' L2 U' R B2 U' L B D2 F' D' F' D F' U' D2 L D2 U F2 B L 
47. 25.17 B' D2 L' B' U' D2 L' B F' R F2 U R' B' D2 L' F' U2 R F2 D' F2 U2 L' B2 
48. 34.74 F U' L F2 D2 U2 R2 L B D2 L2 F2 D R D R B U D B2 R B2 U2 L' B2 
49. 36.05 D' B D2 B' U2 R2 F' R' B2 D' L2 B2 F L' B' R2 D' R2 F L B R' U2 R' U' 
50. 33.81 D' B2 R B2 D' L' F' B' D' B2 D' B R' L' U2 L R D B L B2 U' R' B' U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 19, 2011)

Half an hour ago I came from outside and my hands were really, really cold.

I tried a 3x3 solve and I *really* turned as fast as I could and got 39.09 with U-Perm   
Felt so awesome! Probably like 1.3 tps.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 19, 2011)

k, ill stop with the clock sim now

5x5 clock
single 40.108
avg5 42.625
avg12 43.501


----------



## joey (Feb 19, 2011)

best avg5: 10.30 (σ = 0.81)
9.98, (12.42), (9.42), 9.52, 11.42,

best avg12: 10.53 (σ = 0.83)
9.98, (12.42), 9.42, 9.52, 11.42, 10.30, 11.46, (9.07), 9.67, 11.62, 11.34, 10.60

best avg100: 11.67 (σ = 1.12)


Spoiler



10.82, 14.02, 13.62, 10.28, 11.02, 10.14, 11.31, 12.75, 13.48, 11.90, 12.13, 10.42, 13.42, 10.74, 10.75, 12.30, 12.56, 10.96, 11.03, 12.95, 10.69, 12.62, 11.01, 13.17, 10.33, 10.97, 13.89, 11.22, 10.87, 11.72, 13.37, 11.15, 11.63, 12.62, 12.49, 10.37, 12.52, 12.83, 11.12, 12.05, 9.66, 11.17, 12.91, 12.31, 11.06, 13.62, 11.62, 9.64, 13.83, 10.19, 11.33, 13.10, 12.82, 9.98, (12.42), (9.42), 9.52, 11.42, 10.30, 11.46, 9.07, 9.67, 11.62, 11.34, 10.60, 11.34, 12.39, 12.82, 11.49, 11.03, 11.54, 10.75, 12.27, 11.63, 12.94, 11.43, 13.30, 11.73, 9.83, 12.77, 9.27, 11.58, 10.98, 11.11, 13.32, 12.24, 11.51, 11.78, 11.36, 11.00, 10.91, 12.06, 13.25, 12.28, 13.03, 11.94, 13.64, 11.74, 10.86, 11.89


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 20, 2011)

Worst time sub 14 wat


----------



## joey (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh damn, the stats say the worst time was 12.42 of 100. And this wasn't done 100% start to finish, I was chatting on IRC browsing the internet etc the whole time.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2011)

3x3: (what a surprise!)

Singles: 

(9.71) 
9.93 
9.87

All non-lucky by the way. Funny enough, I got an 8.38 today. I don't think I can really count it, since I scrambled incorrectly.

Ao5: 10.92

10.86, 11.98, (9.71), (15.20), 9.93

Ao12: 11.77

11.96, 12.25, 11.48, 12.85, 12.98, 11.15 12.29, 10.86, 11.98, (9.71), (15.20), 9.93

Ao100: 13.34

Meh, no one cares about the individual times.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 20, 2011)

13:27.89 7x7 single. Dropping time like a rock and I sorta figured I would


On a side note I have a non-cuber accomplishment. I was in Denny's the other night with my 7x7 and my waiter came up as I had just started my first center. When he sees it he not only recognized it as a bigger Rubik's but also figured out that each cubie moved independently. Very simple concepts to us but I thought my waiter deserved a little spot here for it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Finally got a 13.3 (very low 13, forget the decimals) single and 15.4 average in comp.

I stopped practicing due to my fails in comp previously.

Now I start practicing again :3.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 3x3: (what a surprise!)
> 
> Singles:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, how do you improve at such a fast rate?!
This post beats my pb's by .23, .16, and .01 respectively.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Wow, how do you improve at such a fast rate?!
> This post beats my pb's by .23, .16, and .01 respectively.


 
Thanks! I find it's basically three factors:

1.) I practice nothing but 3x3.
2.) I had a really good day today.
3.) I have no life of any sort so I can spend all my time cubing. 

I do think I had a bit of a jump in times recently, so I can't see myself gaining any speed whatsoever in the near future. So it looks like we average about the same!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Inspired by todays competition I did an average of 100, near the end (not quite finished) I got this. PB ao12

The last solve was fat sune into PLL skip, U AUF.
Average of 12: 13.79
1. 13.83 B' U R U' F L U2 L' R F L D' F' L R' F' U2 B L' D' L U R' D2 R2 
2. 14.11 L U' B' F' D L' R' B' F2 U D L' U R2 F' R B' R' F2 B' L2 D' R' D U 
3. (12.65) F2 U2 D' L' U2 D B F' U2 L' F' R2 U F' L' U2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 L' B' 
4. 13.88 L B' D' F D2 L' F L2 B' D' L2 R2 D' L2 D F L R' B' R F' B' R2 F U' 
5. 14.43 L2 D B' U' D' R' L' U2 F B' L' U2 R F2 R F2 R' L U B' U L2 R2 D2 R' 
6. 13.31 D F2 U R' B R F2 R F2 D F' U' L2 R' D2 L U F B R2 D F2 D' B' D 
7. 14.93 D2 L2 B2 F R2 L' F' R2 B2 R2 F' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R' F L' R' D U2 F2 B 
8. 14.04 R2 L U2 F' L2 U2 R' F2 U2 L B F2 U2 D' B2 D' L R B2 F2 R2 D' F' D2 L' 
9. 13.01 L2 B2 L2 D' B' U L2 F D2 B L2 F' L' D2 U2 L U' D' R' F' D' F R' F2 U' 
10. 13.64[n perm] F2 R L' F' U' F' B2 L2 U' B U' F L2 B' D2 F B U' F' D' F D' U' L F' 
11. (16.06) U' F L U' R' L2 D' L D2 F B U' D L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D F2 L' 
12. 12.74[pll skip] D' R2 U2 F' L' F2 R2 F D2 R' B2 U F2 U R2 D L' D2 U B' F R U' D' F' 

Such fast N perm execution on that one solve 

. AND done with proper start/stop, with me not holding it (those who see me know I fail without holding it)

After all the cubing today I can do it now, sorta. Average of 100 is going to be high 14 it seems.

I stopped practicing 3x3x3 because I felt any accomplishments I got would be questioned, but now I can practice safely, so to speak :3.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Inspired by todays competition I did an average of 100, near the end (not quite finished) I got this. PB ao12
> 
> The last solve was fat sune into PLL skip, U AUF.
> Average of 12: 13.79
> ...



Yay, you're practicing again! High 14 is where I was a few weeks ago, just keep it up.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yay, you're practicing again! High 14 is where I was a few weeks ago, just keep it up.


 Yup! Wanted some sort of fast average/single in comp to back up my times, 19 in comp is so fail :-/.
I remember for the longest time I had the idea we were "racing" of the sorts. But then I kept failing and you weren't .

Time to catch up to you :3. I improve very fast when I practice


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 20, 2011)

woah, after having what was a pretty bad session, all of a sudden out of nowhere I regained my lookahead ability that I lost about a week back, and got my first ever sub-16 avg12:

17.51, 14.76, 17.80, 14.69, (19.37), 15.43, (12.91), 15.93, 16.50, 17.20, 14.58, 13.76 = 15.82

in there is a 15.35 avg5, also a PB

yay


----------



## JasonK (Feb 20, 2011)

Pyraminx :
number of times: 50/50
best time: 6.69
worst time: 13.12
best avg5: 8.84 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 9.54 (σ = 0.85)
session avg: 9.95 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 9.95



Spoiler



Session average: 9.95
1. (6.69) U L U' L R' U B' R U R B' b' u' 
2. 10.65 U L U L R L' R' L' R' L R l' r' b u' 
3. 10.73 U L U L' B' U B U B' L' U l' r' b' u' 
4. 10.20 U L U B U R B U B L' R l' b u' 
5. 10.37 U L U R B L U' B' U B' R l r' 
6. 11.17 U L U L U R B R' L U B' l' r u 
7. 7.40 U L R U' R U R' L B' L' U' l 
8. 7.30 U L U' B' U B' L U' B L' B' r b' 
9. 11.67 U L U L' U L B' L' U R' B' r b' u 
10. 9.98 U L U R U R B' U' B L' R' l' r' b u' 
11. 9.98 U L R U' L' B R' B L' U B r b' u' 
12. 8.20 U L U' R' U' L R' L U' R U' b u' 
13. 10.39 U L U L B' U' R U B' L R l b 
14. 9.27 U L U L U' L' B R' L' B' U' r' u 
15. 10.26 U L U L' U L U R L U' B' l' r b' 
16. 10.49 U L U B U R' U L U B' R' l r b u' 
17. (13.12) U L B U L' U' R' B' R' L U' l r' b 
18. 11.68 U L U L' R B' R U' B' U' R' l r' u 
19. 8.26 U L U B U R B' L' R U' L l r b u' 
20. 11.90 U L U R U' R L U' R' U' L l' r' b' u 
21. 10.29 U L U L' B U' R' U' L' R U' l b u' 
22. 6.78 U L R U' R U' L R B' L' B' l u 
23. 10.57 U L U' R' L' U R B' L B' L' b u 
24. 7.73 U L U L' U' B' U B' U' L R' b' u' 
25. 8.50 U L U R U' R B U' B U' R' l' r' b' 
26. 12.25 U L U R' B R' B' L' B' R' L' l' r' b' 
27. 11.69 U L R U' L' R B' R L' U' R r b' u' 
28. 7.62 U L U L' R' B U L' U B L' r b' 
29. 12.05 U L U L R' L' R' L U' R B' b' 
30. 11.36 U L U R B R' L B' U' L' B l' b' u 
31. 13.04 U L U' B' U R B' U L B' R' l r' b 
32. 9.92 U L U B R' U R U' B U' R r' b 
33. 7.97 U L U R' B' R U L' R B R' l' r b u' 
34. 7.01 U L U L R L B L R' U' R' r 
35. 10.53 U L R U B L' R' U R U' R' l' r b' u 
36. 10.54 U L R U' L' U' R' L R' U R' r b' 
37. 8.12 U L U R L U B' U' L R B l r' b u 
38. 10.07 U L U R B' L' B' L' B' L' U l r u' 
39. 9.98 U L U L' B' U' R' U L B' R' l r' 
40. 9.93 U L U B' L B' U' B' U' B' L b 
41. 9.23 U L U L B' L B U L U B l' r b 
42. 11.73 U L U L' R U B L U B' R l' r 
43. 9.69 U L U' L' B L B L' B' R' U r b u' 
44. 9.36 U L U L U R' L' B U B' L' r u' 
45. 11.00 U L U B L R B' L R' B L' l' r' b u' 
46. 8.49 U L U' L U' L B' L' R L' R' l r' b' u 
47. 9.31 U L U L' R B U' L' B' U R l' b 
48. 9.46 U L U L' R B' R U R' U L' l 
49. 11.78 U L R U' B' U B' L' R U' B l' r' b u 
50. 11.76 U L U B' U B R' U R' U' L l' r u'


----------



## plechoss (Feb 20, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 121/121
best time: 7.52
worst time: 12.35

current avg5: 9.56 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 8.62 (σ = 0.33)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 8.62
1. (7.52) U2 R U B D2 R2 F L2 B F2 U' B2 U' F B2 L2 B D2 B' D' R2 D' U2 L2 B 
2. 8.42 L R U' R' D2 U' R' L F' D R2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' U D' L' F2 L 
3. 8.36 L2 F' U' R F R' B2 D2 F' D U2 R' B2 U2 F R' L' B2 F R U R' F2 L R2 
4. (9.45) U L' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L' B2 U2 L2 R' B D F' B U2 R' B' F2 D' L F2 U' B' 
5. 9.08 F R L2 F' B' U R' L' D' U' B2 D' F2 U D' R D' B2 D2 L2 U' R L' D2 B2


current avg12: 9.88 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 8.94 (σ = 0.76)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.94
1. 7.70 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B' L F L2 F L R U B' D' F R2 U2 F2 D' B' D2 B' R 
2. 9.28 F' U L' U' B' F2 L2 D' R' B U2 R F2 R' B' U D2 B2 F' U' F' L D2 L D' 
3. 8.77 B' L' F' L U' L' B2 D B R F U' D B L2 U' D' F R2 D2 L2 R2 F' U' R 
4. 9.42 L F' D2 R' F' U' F' L F2 B2 U R U' F2 U R D' B' U' D2 F D2 L R D2 
5. 8.36 D2 F R' U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' R' L F' U' B2 D U2 L2 R2 B R2 L B' D2 B2 
6. 10.57 U R2 D' R2 U' D' B2 U2 D' F R' U2 D' R' U2 R' F' D2 L F2 R U2 B' R2 D2 
7. (11.75) U' R B U D' F2 R' L' U' R L' U R2 L' F' L2 F2 R' D2 L D2 U' R' B2 U 
8. (7.52) U2 R U B D2 R2 F L2 B F2 U' B2 U' F B2 L2 B D2 B' D' R2 D' U2 L2 B 
9. 8.42 L R U' R' D2 U' R' L F' D R2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' U D' L' F2 L 
10. 8.36 L2 F' U' R F R' B2 D2 F' D U2 R' B2 U2 F R' L' B2 F R U R' F2 L R2 
11. 9.45 U L' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L' B2 U2 L2 R' B D F' B U2 R' B' F2 D' L F2 U' B' 
12. 9.08 F R L2 F' B' U R' L' D' U' B2 D' F2 U D' R D' B2 D2 L2 U' R L' D2 B2


current avg100: 9.93 (σ = 0.95)
best avg100: 9.91 (σ = 0.95)


Spoiler



8.89, 11.62, 9.98, 10.64, 10.19, 9.68, 8.77, 8.44, 12.33, 11.02, 10.61, 10.54, 10.05, 9.76, 9.04, 8.08, 9.48, 10.33, 10.22, 9.64, 7.70, 9.28, 8.77, 9.42, 8.36, 10.57, 11.75, (7.52), 8.42, 8.36, 9.45, 9.08, 9.31, 10.18, 10.61, 10.91, 9.71, 11.06, 9.74, 9.27, 11.24, 9.76, 10.15, 9.82, 10.94, 11.74, 10.08, 10.19, 8.43, 8.68, 8.77, 10.24, 8.82, 10.67, 10.04, 11.28, 10.53, 9.44, 10.73, 11.00, 10.22, 9.11, 8.90, 10.76, 8.60, 9.90, 11.37, 10.38, 10.75, 10.84, 8.50, 8.60, (12.34), 10.27, 9.26, 10.85, 10.30, 10.82, 9.62, 10.51, 9.72, 10.04, 9.48, 9.79, 10.75, 9.34, 9.65, 11.41, 9.75, 10.86, 10.64, 8.54, 9.22, 11.57, 10.64, 9.23, 9.11, 10.43, 9.16, 8.96


session avg: 9.97 (σ = 1.00)
session mean: 9.97


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 20, 2011)

This pales in comparison to the above post, but:

8.67, (8.52), 9.26, 9.95, 9.27, 11.27, 10.40, 9.38, 9.77, (12.25), 10.00, 9.78 = 9.78

Both 8s were nl. 9.27 was PLL skip. First five are 9.07 average of 5 =O


----------



## slocuber (Feb 20, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:52.97
1. (1:48.90) D2 f2 L F d2 b2 B' u' B r' u' U' r2 f2 u' R B R F2 f2 u' l' f D' B d2 L D2 R' f2 r' b' B R2 F' B2 l' D u' L2 D' d2 F' R' b d b2 L F' f2 b U2 d2 l' f' D u' r2 L F 
2. 1:57.93 U' D u' B2 r' U' u2 B' d l d' B' D' R2 d' u' D f2 l2 D l2 L B' d R2 B2 r' F2 D' R' u f' L2 l D R' b' F2 u U2 D' d' R' r' D' u' F2 d L2 u L' U2 F' B D2 L2 d' F2 l2 d 
3. 1:49.99 l' D2 f' l' f R' r' B d2 l2 b2 l U F2 R' L' U' F' U l b2 r' u U2 l B f U2 l2 F2 l' R' u2 F' L d' F f2 d F B2 l' u' F2 B2 U b2 F f2 d2 D' f' F2 b' L u' f' L' u l' 
4. (2:08.38) R' f' u f D b R2 l2 b B2 R L' d2 L' u' B b' L l R2 d2 r l D' U2 b D R' d' B F2 R U L l2 R B L' u2 b2 L b' f2 U' f' B L2 r f r L2 b L l' b B2 u2 l' D' B' 
5. 1:51.00 R' u D' l2 u2 U2 R L2 b2 R2 b f d' f2 L B F2 l' d2 b r l' R2 L2 b R2 D b' r' f D' b U2 D' b R r U2 l2 L U' l' b U l' D l' b R' F b l2 B2 l' R' U' B' b' r' d' 

5x5


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2011)

9.55 R L' U F' L' F2 L U2 D' B' D' F2 R D U' L R2 B U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 L' 

Three move cross, easy OLL and CW U-Perm.


----------



## Engberg91 (Feb 20, 2011)

3x3 Sub-15 =D

Average of 5: 14.52
1. (15.23) U' D2 L2 F' U R' D' B2 D' U' R2 B' L D2 R2 B2 U2 D' R2 F2 L' B2 R2 D F'
2. (13.81) R2 D' B' L B2 L' F2 L' B' L2 B' F2 L' R2 U' B F2 R2 L U D2 B L' U2 L
3. 14.78 D B D2 F B2 U' F' L R U F' R L' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' F' R B F L' B
4. 14.29 R D' U2 R L2 F' D F2 L U R2 B D2 R2 L U R D2 B L' F' B U2 B F
5. 14.48 U' L R2 U' F2 U' F B2 U' B U' L U2 L2 U' R' B' L2 F R L2 F2 U' B L


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

Woo. New pb by 5 seconds'ish, and old ao12 pb was 1:56.34. Finally I have a good 4x4 cube. Biggest fail part is, I got 2:40 and 2:15 times at the comp yesterday :fp

Average of 12: 1:49.90
1. 1:45.97 U r2 u2 L' R' U' D r2 D2 F' B' L' F' u' L R' F u r2 D2 u R2 L' f2 L2 f' L' r B' F r2 U D' F' r2 U R2 L f' D' 
2. 1:50.91 R u2 B' U' u2 f' D' f' u' f L' U' u f' R D2 L2 F r F2 R' B2 D' r F U' R2 B2 U u2 L U D2 L U F' D2 B2 D F' 
3. 1:43.92 u2 R' F u' U r f' B' F L r B' F u' f' u' U2 B' U F2 R' r U F' r2 f2 D' f2 R2 F' U' L r D R B2 U' B F' r2 
4. 1:54.78 B U' B D U F R' r' D L' U2 B' R2 f R F' D L r B2 u2 U2 f2 L2 F L' R2 D f L u' f2 L2 D f U2 f2 L2 u' B2 
5. (2:02.53) L2 u B2 f L' r' u U' D R U u F' D r f2 B L' u' R' B2 D' r2 F f' B U' B F2 L' U L' u2 L2 R D' F2 R2 B' R 
6. 1:55.90 u2 R' B u U' B r' u R' B' U' D B R' D f u2 D2 B' u' D2 F r' F f' R B2 D R L2 F' D U2 B2 L' F' u' B2 u' L' 
7. 1:44.64 R' U2 B' U r U' F' u' B' F2 u' r' L2 F2 u' D' L2 B' f2 r' u2 r' B f' L U2 F B2 D B' U2 u2 r B2 u r2 u F' D2 B' 
8. 1:49.71 L u2 B U2 B' f' U f R2 L U u R2 u F U r2 L D2 B' R F' r2 f2 r2 u f F L r' F D2 U' u2 r' U D2 L' R' F' 
9. 1:54.15 D' F B r2 B' F2 D2 r2 B' f r' u R' U' f2 F2 D u f2 U2 r u' B' D u U' F2 r u2 B F R2 F D2 f R' f r u2 f' 
10. 1:47.77[messed up OLL ] U' R2 D F f R r2 F' R' f' L2 R U2 R' f' F' D2 r' D2 u B' r B u D r f' D2 L R u2 F D r2 L U2 L' u B2 f 
11. (1:32.35[PB! easy centers]) r' B2 r2 F' R u' f2 L' B' D' r B U2 R' F2 R2 B' F' R2 r2 D2 L' u F r2 B' r2 B2 U u' f r D' f2 r' f' u D' F2 L' 
12. 1:51.29 u2 B' u2 r D2 r R f2 r U D2 R B' R2 D2 L' u2 F2 U2 B2 r' L U2 B' U2 u2 f' u f2 D2 L D r U B f2 F2 L2 r B2


----------



## slocuber (Feb 20, 2011)

Session average: 1:54.16
1. 1:46.81 L' R d' f2 d2 B2 l' b' d l' R d2 u2 D2 L2 R2 b R' u2 r' f2 d u B f R' U2 l2 D d B2 b' d u f' l2 U2 R' U u b' D' b' d2 f2 u' U' R B2 r f' b2 L2 U2 b' L' f2 B' L l 
2. (2:02.87) r2 u' B2 U d f2 L f L' r' B l2 L' f' B' r2 d L' U u L' F d' l' F L2 R d D2 U L2 f' R' d' B2 R F' U' L R2 f' b' B' r' u' U F2 U' l u' R F2 l' U2 u2 l f R b U' 
3. 1:48.70 R2 B D u2 l' L U b' u' l L2 b' u D2 B2 l' f r2 B2 R' f F' D' R' b F2 l r' B2 U2 f2 L2 l2 b' F B' L' d' u R' b' U2 l b' F2 L r2 D' r' D2 b' R B' F R2 r f R2 F' B' 
4. 1:58.68 D' L2 D R2 D F' r2 b2 B u U L d2 u2 L' B2 r f' r d B' D2 F2 B2 u2 F2 u2 R2 F B' d' U u b2 U2 f2 d' r' R' f2 u l R f2 B2 u' f2 b' u2 l' b2 F2 l b2 B2 d R2 d' D2 L 
5. 1:57.40 l' R' F' D' u' R U' b L' B2 U2 f2 d' B2 b2 l' d R l2 L' F R' b' f' B2 l' R U R F' b' R L' l d2 B' u2 B2 r' B' r2 U D' u2 F B2 R' B2 r F' u' L' U' R2 f2 r' l' d2 F f2 
6. 1:49.54 d2 F' U2 F2 B l' d u U2 b' l2 L2 u' F f' L D u' b F L2 U' r2 l F2 U2 B' u2 f' u f' R r F l D' u' r' U u' d R2 u' U' f2 d' U u' D' B2 u f B' b' u' L' u F2 L f2 
7. 1:52.85 F' l2 r' L' u' b' u2 F' r' l' B' u' b' r2 f r2 B2 L2 R l' u r f L' B2 r b' U B D2 d L' B' f F' r' F' U' f2 F' B u' l2 u U' R' d2 D F2 B2 D' d b U' D f' F U' B' D' 
8. 1:52.86 U F' d' R' u2 b2 l2 D2 L2 f R u2 L2 D' F2 b D' R2 f B l d2 D2 f2 F D f2 L' U d2 R2 L f' R' D r' d2 U' b R U f2 D2 U2 L l f' D' L' R' U r u2 F2 d2 U D R U B 
9. 1:57.10 d F l f' F2 b' R' l B U f' D' L' f l f d' U2 l2 r F r R B' b2 l' L' r b r R' b' R L f' r' d' R F2 u' R' l F' r2 D L' U' L2 d2 U R2 D2 F' b U' f' B D R F2 
10. 1:55.01 b' l b' f' D' l U B l F2 D2 L2 l2 b' d' B' R2 U2 d2 D b2 D' B2 R D f2 b' R D2 R' u' U' L' r' b u D R' L' D r d' R u' R' u' L2 r l u r L' D d U' R' f' b l2 F2 
11. 2:02.63 L2 D L U' r d' b u2 f u d b2 l' U' F b2 L' b' r u B' L2 R' D' b2 l d R r f2 F2 r' d' B' r' D2 r U' b2 r F' U R2 D2 r' d' u2 B2 F b L u D f R2 D' R f' U' b 
12. (1:41.73) D2 u L2 d' L' f' D2 r2 d' R l2 b2 F' R D' U u l u2 f F2 l' b R B' l L2 R' b' l U R d U B F r b2 B f2 R' U' r l U2 R2 F2 d' F u l2 b' u2 f' u b' B l' u2 l' 

Decent 5x5 avg  Last single was nice, but no PB.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

PB ao5 and 100. Almost beat my ao12 but nope.

Kinda sad at my best single time but I'll take it
Times:


Spoiler



15.23, 17.24, 18.10, 15.11, 16.45, 17.51, 14.81, 15.12, 12.39, 13.51, 17.22, 12.64[pll skip], 16.07, 14.05, 15.64, 16.55, 15.76, 12.05, 15.46, 15.22, 15.90, 15.82, 15.68, 14.51, 15.90, 12.98, 13.63, 16.02, 14.86, 15.33, 15.46, 15.90, 11.74, 15.26, 15.92, 13.14, 13.86, 15.18, 13.40, 16.65, 13.97, 14.79, 14.50, 15.20, 16.71, 13.93, 12.48, 13.59, 15.48, 12.76, 12.74, 16.32, 14.55, 16.66, 11.69[pll skip no auf], 15.84, 16.85, 13.89, 16.10, 16.49, 12.80, 14.67, 13.49, 14.29, 16.26, 15.67, 14.24, 13.66, 15.03, 16.66, 15.14, 15.61, 14.44, 12.96, 13.43, 14.85, 14.81, 12.12, 13.93[slow n perm], 13.52, 12.93, 16.01, 12.80, 17.35, 13.43, 15.90, 12.05, 14.47, 14.05, 15.57, 13.66, 19.72[slipped on OLL. ], 15.74, 12.46, 14.92, 14.19, 14.21, 12.37, 15.49, 15.08



Ao5 PB:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.03
1. (12.48) F U2 B D' F' R B2 R' B F' L F2 R' D2 U2 L R2 F B D2 L2 D U' L2 F' 
2. 13.59 F' U2 L' B2 R' D' U' R2 L' U R U F D' F' U D F L' D2 U2 F L2 R F2 
3. (15.48) F2 D' R2 L2 U' F' L' F U' L2 R' B2 F U' L2 U L' B' L' U F B L2 U2 D 
4. 12.76 U D R2 F L B2 L D R2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' F' D U B D F2 R2 L D L2 B2 
5. 12.74 R' L' D2 R2 L B L2 U' D' R' D B R2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 B2 D' L' B2 R' F L2



The 13.87 Ao12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.87
1. 12.96 L2 B2 R B2 F L F B R2 L2 F' B' U' R' U' F' D L B' F2 R F2 U' R F 
2. 13.43 U' B' F L D' F2 R' D R D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U R D2 B2 U2 F U L' B2 U2 R2 
3. 14.85 D2 U L2 B F2 D F L' F2 L' R' D' R2 B' U R' D' L F B' L2 R' F2 R D2 
4. 14.81 U L' R2 D L2 U D2 L2 R B2 D2 R U2 L' R2 B D2 R2 D' U B' F U' D2 F2 
5. (12.12) D' L' F2 R U2 R2 B' R2 U D L2 D R' L' U B2 R' B' R' D L R2 F2 U2 R 
6. 13.93[slow n perm] U F R F L' U' F2 B2 R2 U L2 D' U' R' F' B D' U2 R' L' B' U L2 B2 U' 
7. 13.52 L U2 R2 F' L B' D' U' F' B2 R2 U2 R2 F L' F2 U' D B F' L' R' U2 B' L' 
8. 12.93 D L F2 U' F' D2 F' B2 L' R2 F' U2 D' B2 L' U2 B' L U R B L' R' B L 
9. 16.01 L R2 U' D F L2 B R B R D2 L F' D2 F2 D2 B L2 R' U2 F' D2 U F2 L2 
10. 12.80 L' F2 R D U' R2 U F2 L R' B D2 B' D' L' B2 D' L2 D B2 R L F' D L 
11. (17.35) L2 R' D2 R2 U R L B2 R2 D' U' R D R2 L' B2 D' F2 R' L B F2 L2 R' F2 
12. 13.43 L' D L2 R B2 U B2 D' F' U' F' D' U F' U' R F' B2 U2 B L2 R F2 U2 F'



number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.69
worst time: 19.72

current avg5: 14.49 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 13.03 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 14.54 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 13.87 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 14.76 (σ = 1.44)
best avg100: 14.76 (σ = 1.44)


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 20, 2011)

This is crazy! I got a new PB single, new PB avg5, and new PB avg12 on 3x3!!!

3x3 avg12:

Average: 16.28
Standard Deviation: 2.23
Best Time: 11.28
Worst Time: 22.02
Individual Times:
1. 18.46 B' U B2 F2 L R B2 F L2 D' U' L2 U B F' R' U2 L2 R2 D2 U' B R' B2 U2
2. 13.63 F2 U B F2 L' U' B2 D' U' R D' B R' D B L2 R F2 L R2 U L' R D U'
3. 16.21 L F' U' F' U2 B' F' L F' U2 L' R B U B F2 D U' F L2 R' U2 L B2 F
4. 12.41 R' B F R' F D' L R2 F U' F L' R F2 D2 U B' L' R B F2 D2 L2 B' F2
5. 14.69 R' B F2 D2 U B L2 U' L2 R' B2 R' B' F D' U R2 B F' U F L2 B2 F2 R2
6. 18.13 D2 U L2 R2 B' D2 R2 D' U R' D B L' B F2 U2 B2 F L2 R2 F L R' F U
7. (11.28) R' B2 D U2 B R' U L2 R B F' R F' L R' B F R D' U2 L' R B2 L2 F
8. 20.15 D F' D R2 F2 L' R D' U2 B' F L2 U L' R D2 U2 L2 F2 L' D U' B' D2 U'
9. 16.77 L2 R B2 D' U2 L U F' U' F' D2 L R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L' R F2 L B2 F2 L'
10. (22.02) F2 L R' D L2 B2 F U2 B2 F2 L R' F2 L' R U B' F2 D F2 L2 R' U' L' U2
11. 18.63 B' F2 D U B' F' L U2 L2 D2 U2 B U B2 D2 L R B2 U' B F2 D2 F2 R D'
12. 13.75 L2 R U L' R2 B' F' U2 B2 R' F L2 R U2 B F R' B' D U B' D2 L' D U2

Solves 3 - 7 is the avg5.

Average: 14.44
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 11.28
Worst Time: 18.13
Individual Times:
1. 16.21 L F' U' F' U2 B' F' L F' U2 L' R B U B F2 D U' F L2 R' U2 L B2 F
2. 12.41 R' B F R' F D' L R2 F U' F L' R F2 D2 U B' L' R B F2 D2 L2 B' F2
3. 14.69 R' B F2 D2 U B L2 U' L2 R' B2 R' B' F D' U R2 B F' U F L2 B2 F2 R2
4. (18.13) D2 U L2 R2 B' D2 R2 D' U R' D B L' B F2 U2 B2 F L2 R2 F L R' F U
5. (11.28) R' B2 D U2 B R' U L2 R B F' R F' L R' B F R D' U2 L' R B2 L2 F

The 11.28 solve is my new PB.

I'm so happy for getting all of this!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 20, 2011)

**** YES!!!

3x3 CFOP

number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.13
worst time: 20.95

current avg5: 15.92 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 15.04 (σ = 0.38) (old PB was 15.35)

current avg12: 15.61 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 15.39 (σ = 0.82) (old PB was 15.82)

session avg: 16.36 (σ = 1.57) (old PB was 17.21)

finally managed to not completely fail the end of an avg50     




EDIT OMG OMG
so I waited like 15 minutes, then decided to start trying to roll a bit more on the avg50.
Got the avg50 all the way down to 16.10 

and got this:
15.60, 14.64, 16.07, 16.33, (13.78), 16.41, (16.76), 15.03, 13.93, 14.32, 14.52, 14.63 = 15.15 avg12

the last 5 solves in that are a 14.49 avg5


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 21, 2011)

I got a 17.71 on Clock, it's my first sub-20 on Clock, and it's my new PB.

Scramble: UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / UddU


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 21, 2011)

12:40.20 on 7x7, first solve of the day.

Should've been sub-12:30 but I got a bit excited and messed up F2L. I tried to recognize my OLL and was like "wtf, OLL parity on 7x7 isn't possible..." That was quickly followed by "F***ing son of a b****" Either way I'm not stressing it too much since I'm going to try an Ao12.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 21, 2011)

10.87, 11.65, 11.43, 11.09, 9.95, 11.20, 11.93, (12.99), 10.59, 10.61, 10.60, 10.04, 12.78, 11.32, 11.04, 11.88, 8.91, 10.54, 11.55, 11.56, 11.04, 10.88, 11.26, 10.64, 10.04, 10.77, 10.96, 11.58, 10.11, 11.77, 11.94, 11.44, 11.32, 12.20, 10.74, 8.91, 11.23, 9.78, 10.61, 9.69, 12.56, 10.99, 11.18, 10.68, 11.31, 9.86, 11.58, 10.45, 12.92, 10.22, 10.85, 11.32, 11.84, 11.40, 9.03, 9.02, 10.57, 11.61, 10.75, 9.61, 9.82, 11.67, 10.20, 9.90, 11.11, 10.27, 11.41, 10.60, 9.69, 10.28, 11.18, 8.77, 11.53, 10.65, 11.15, 11.57, 11.33, 11.63, 10.09, 10.11, 11.28, 10.05, 11.48, 10.69, 9.85, 11.80, 9.37, 10.75, 9.72, 9.87, 9.85, 10.10, (8.15), 10.46, 10.79, 9.47, 10.89, 11.21, 11.19, 10.44 = 10.78 (σ = 0.85)

Oh my god check out that SD


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 21, 2011)

New PB Average of 12 in here: 28.61
PB Average of 100, too: 31.90



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 20, 2011 7:40:02 PM - 10:56:47 PM

Mean: 31.90
Standard deviation: 4.06
Best Time: 22.58
Worst Time: 45.53

Best average of 5: 27.44
90-94 - 26.23 27.07 (25.32) (31.86) 29.04

Best average of 12: 28.61
88-99 - 33.10 29.49 26.23 27.07 (25.32) 31.86 29.04 29.89 26.49 (34.89) 27.19 25.77

1. 30.44 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B F2 D U2 B2 R D2 U2 L' U'
2. 32.25 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 B U2 B L U2 R2 F2 D L' F
3. 27.30 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U R D2 L D U' R B' D2 U' F' L
4. 32.17 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 B L' U R' B' L F2 U' F2 L2 U
5. 35.16 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L' D' R2 L F' D2 F2 L' D' R
6. 31.75 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R' L U' F2 L2 U' B U' R2 F'
7. 32.21 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 U R U L2 F' D2 U B U2 L' U2
8. 22.58 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 R' U L' U' L2 U' F' L' D U'
9. 36.12 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L B' R D' B' R2 U2 F' R' D2
10. 37.37 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R U F' L' D L2 U B' R F
11. 31.22 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L' B R2 F2 R' B' R' B2 D' B'
12. 25.11 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U B L' B' F' D' R2 D2 F R
13. 30.86 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 D U R2 F' R2 U' R2 L D' B2 R D F U'
14. 32.61 D R2 D' R2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U B U F R L2 D' R' L' B' R' B' U2
15. 25.23 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F U' R2 D F U L' F' L
16. 30.38 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U' R' B2 D B' U2 R F2 D' F L U'
17. 32.06 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 B' F' D' R F' D' B L' F'
18. 27.87 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B U2 R' B L' F' D2 F' R'
19. 36.48 F2 D' U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U L U' L2 B F' D' R' U' R U
20. 33.77 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' F U R B L D' U B' D2 R' F2
21. 35.75 F2 D F2 D B2 D L2 U B2 R2 U' F D' U R' U B D2 U' F2 R
22. 32.03 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B U' L B2 U B2 D2 F2 L D' U2
23. 34.16 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U L F2 R' D B U' L U2 F2 R' F
24. 23.78 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B' R F2 U2 F' L D' B' U F L2
25. 29.15 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F L U L2 U L B' L2 F'
26. 35.81 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' F R' F' U B' L' B R L2 F'
27. 37.49 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 B2 U' L B2 R' F2 D L2 B' U L' F2
28. 34.93 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 L' D F' R' B' U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U
29. 35.77 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 B' R' U2 B2 L' D2 B U L2 U
30. 32.95 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 D' F' D' B' L B' U' R F2 D2 F2
31. 30.15 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U R F2 D F' D2 L2 D' R2 L F' L2
32. 36.99 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U L' B2 R2 D2 U R' D' B D' L2
33. 30.73 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L B2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L B
34. 28.04 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F R' D F U2 L B R' F
35. 32.68 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D' U' L' D' U2 F' R' D B' L F2
36. 31.03 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L F' D B F2 L' D' R' D2 L'
37. 33.07 L2 U R2 L2 D B2 D U R2 L2 B2 R F2 D' R2 L F' R B2 D' B' F
38. 32.86 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U' F U' F2 U' B2 U R' D B' D U'
39. 32.29 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R' B2 D' R2 L' U' R2 D2 F' L'
40. 27.87 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B R2 L' B2 F2 U' R F D L' U'
41. 29.30 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U' F R D2 R F D U2 F' U' L'
42. 33.88 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 R B' R L2 D R U B' F
43. 31.98 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 U B L2 B' D' U L' B2 D F R D2
44. 29.01 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D U2 L D' R' D' F' D L' B2 U' R2 D'
45. 29.64 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U F2 U F' U2 R' B D2 U2 R D L'
46. 38.06 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D U2 F U2 B' R' F' L2 U' F D2 B2
47. 25.10 R2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 F R2 F' U2 R' L B' R F2 U
48. 34.23 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' F L' U2 L2 D' R D' F' D L'
49. 31.42 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F U2 L' B' D B F2 R D2 F U2
50. 37.41 R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 R' U L B F2 L' F2 L' U2
51. 34.20 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' L F' D2 F2 D B' D2 R2 F' U2
52. 31.75 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L' B2 F' R L' B R' D' R' D
53. 30.33 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U F' L B U F2 U2 F' U2 B U
54. 37.04 R2 L2 B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F B2 U' R2 D L2 D' L' D' U2
55. 30.00 U R2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U F' U2 B' R' B' D U R D' L2
56. 29.57 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B' U L' F R' B2 F L B' R'
57. 30.94 R2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D R' F2 L D L2 U F' R' D' L' U'
58. 23.38 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R' F' D2 B U' R2 D' R U' R2 U2
59. 27.78 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F D U2 F' R B' R L2 F' U2
60. 27.75 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U F L U2 L' B U' L2 F R' U2
61. 30.23 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R' B' R2 F D' U B2 F' D' R' U2
62. 32.53 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 F L D' F2 D' R U B' D' L2 D2
63. 33.09 D2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F' R D' U2 R' D2 F' L2 U F
64. 45.53 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D U R2 B' U F2 U F D' R' U B' L U
65. 39.24 R2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L B2 F' L2 B' L' F2 U B2 L'
66. 35.78 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R' B' L2 U2 L2 U L' D L' F2 U
67. 31.92 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R' D2 U L2 B' D2 B' U' F2 R'
68. 25.60 R2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B' L2 F2 D' F R2 B2 R' B' D2 U2
69. 41.68 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' L U2 B D U' F U' F2 R
70. 34.46 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 F L B2 L' U' R B' L' D2 L'
71. 37.21 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 F D2 R' L D B F' U R' F
72. 32.91 L2 U B2 D F2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 L' B L2 F' L D' B' R' L' D
73. 28.61 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R U' B R' U L F' D2 L' B2
74. 36.01 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' L' B2 U F R U2 F D U' B U
75. 31.78 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 U R' D2 B' R F' U2 L' D' R2 F'
76. 28.89 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L' D2 B' U2 L' B2 U R D U'
77. 34.64 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L F' D B F D L U R U'
78. 28.74 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D U B2 R2 D R2 F' U B2 L D F R D' U2 L U'
79. 28.82 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 B' F2 L F' D U' L F R' D U2
80. 35.15 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B L' U' F' U2 R D' L2 F D U'
81. 30.97 B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R F' D2 B2 R' D2 B' R' U B'
82. 33.46 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U F' D2 U B L2 B2 F' L' F'
83. 35.30 B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U L B R' L2 D F' U' L' F U R2
84. 34.82 B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 U B2 R U' B U2 R' B U F2 L' U'
85. 36.35 U L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B F' U' F' R' L' D' R U L' D2
86. 34.18 
87. 33.73 
88. 33.10 Race Scrambles
89. 29.49 
90. 26.23 
91. 27.07 
92. 25.32 
93. 31.86 
94. 29.04 
95. 29.89 
96. 26.49 
97. 34.89 
98. 27.19 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D B' L F2 L U2 R2 U B' R' F' D'
99. 25.77 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 U B2 D2 U' B R' D U R' U' R2 D2 R2 D
100. 39.04 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D L' U R' U B2 D F' U' R2 L


Yesterday I got a PB Average of 3: 23.90


----------



## r_517 (Feb 21, 2011)

haven't been cubing for quite a long period. just restart cubing 3 days ago. these were the results over 3 days

_Rubik's cube_
Average of 555: 22.13
Best Average of 5:17.73 (16.66 18.76 16.87 17.57 18.83)
Best Average of 12: 19.53 (19.44 20.73 20.17 19.26 23.8 28.19 19.88 16.66 18.76 16.87 17.57 18.83)
Best Single: 13.26

_2x2_
Average of 200: 7.83
Best average of 5: 5.49 (6.70 5.27 5.70 5.51 4.66 )
Best average of 12: 6.55 (6.70 5.27 5.70 5.51 4.66 8.30 6.39 7.34 11.79 6.11 6.87 7.29 )
Best single: 3.54

_One Handed_
Average of 200: 43.59
Best average of 5: 34.75 (32.39 46.63 32.63 39.24 29.06 )
Best average of 12: 38.40 (39.89 53.37 29.96 43.68 41.37 35.95 39.99 26.90 34.95 44.59 39.28 34.35 )
Best single: 25.28

_Clock_
Average of 1111: 8.23
Best average of 5: 6.32 (6.98 5.97 8.83 5.75 6.02 )
Best average of 12: 7.10 (6.98 5.97 8.83 5.75 6.02 7.28 8.06 9.60 7.61 7.59 6.51 6.10 )
Best single: 5.28


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 21, 2011)

EDIT: HAHAHA!
12.04 avg12!
One solve following it made an 11.08 avg5!
They include an 8.51 lucky single!

I don't post in here enough...

so here:

4.39 2x2x2 Session Average of 50    Keyboard 
3.78 avg5 in it.
1.68 single in that. Here: U F U R' U' R' U2 F'. If you're better at predicting than I am, you'll love this.

12.18 avg12 on Friday
11.53 avg5 in it.
8.25 lucky single in that.

^_^ *Very* pleasing.


----------



## joey (Feb 21, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.72
1. 9.79 L' B2 L U' L R' F B R2 L U' B2 F U2 L D F' U R2 D R' U' B U R'
2. 9.95 B L U' B2 F' L' B2 F L2 R F' B' D F R' D B U2 F' U F2 D' B' L U'
3. (10.29) F' D' F2 U B' L' R' F2 U' B F2 L U' L2 D' R2 F' U D2 L' D' L' B D U
4. 9.40 F' R' B' R2 D U2 B R2 B F L B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R' B' L' R F D U' R
5. (9.02) U R2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' F' L2 U' R D' B' R L U F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F L D2 
Yay 3rd sub10 avg5.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 21, 2011)

woah D:


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2011)

(6.71), 2.95, 4.46, 4.54, 3.73, 4.81, 3.67, 3.67, 4.74, 2.89, (2.33), 4.71 = 4.02 avg of 12


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah.. I'm speechless..

47.36, 47.18, 51.69, 53.93, (57.38), (45.88), 50.24, 51.53, 48.96, 45.92, 48.30, 49.38 = 49.45

hooooooooly crap..

Edit: megaminx BTW.. maybe first sub-50 average by anyone ever.. if Bogyo hasn't gotten sub-50..
Also, for anyone who's wondering, I haven't got a sub-40 single. My UWR single is 42.44


----------



## Shortey (Feb 21, 2011)

wtf :O


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 21, 2011)

3x3 avg of 5:

Average: 13.78
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 12.13
Worst Time: 25.93+
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.50	D U F2 L2 B2 D U' L' F' D2 B2 F2 R D L' R2 B F2 L' B' D R B' F2 U'
2.	(25.93+)	B F R2 D' L' D U' F' L' R B' L2 D2 R D B' F2 R2 D U' F' D2 L R D
3.	(12.13)	F' L2 R2 B2 L2 R' U F2 R D' F' R F2 D2 U B2 F' D2 B D' B' F U' F' D
4.	14.02	B' F2 R' D B D' U2 L' R2 U' L R B F' D2 U' R D' L' R D U2 F' L2 B'
5.	13.83	L R2 D2 F' L2 B F' R U2 F2 L F D2 B' U B2 F2 R' D B L2 R' D' B D2


With F2, but my maincube is GuHong 


Megaminx Average 3 of 5:

Average: 1:47.12
Standard Deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 1:43.47
Worst Time: 2:07.00
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(2:07.00)	R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

2.	1:43.55	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

3.	1:49.02	R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

4.	1:48.78	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

5.	(1:43.47)	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 21, 2011)

11.99 average of 22 :O

11.39, 11.65, 11.82, 12.80, 12.02, 10.52, 12.34, 11.58, 12.40, 13.04, 15.15, 10.61, 13.65, 10.98, 10.69, 12.54, 13.43, 9.55, 11.77, 12.63, 14.37, 9.37

All NL


----------



## EricReese (Feb 21, 2011)

1:26.80 u L' R r f2 u2 R U L2 f2 B2 U2 f' R' D' U' F2 L' f' D' B u2 L' B' f2 U u F U' R U2 R2 U2 u2 f' R' r2 F2 L' B2 

New PB single. Lots of pauses in there. Its recorded on vid too which is really nice


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 21, 2011)

9.39 avg100



Spoiler



9.74, 9.78, 10.18, 10.30, 9.97, 8.71, 10.80, (13.47), 8.96, 9.84, 9.31, 8.48, 9.82, 9.31, 10.29, 9.28, 8.67, 10.45, 9.62, 9.97, 10.05, 9.65, 10.55, 8.14, 8.99, 9.68, 8.93, 9.63, 9.04, 9.01, 8.83, 8.58, 8.88, 8.40, 9.02, 9.01, 8.82, 9.03, 8.32, 9.54, 9.70, 9.19, 10.16, 8.61, 8.70, 8.35, 9.01, 8.99, 8.85, 9.82, 9.62, 8.63, 9.87, 9.63, 8.88, 9.14, 9.86, (7.53), 8.80, 9.57, 9.26, 10.40, 9.01, 8.95, 9.94, 10.40, 8.86, 8.96, 10.02, 10.51, 8.89, 8.80, 9.33, 10.11, 8.98, 9.79, 9.73, 8.24, 9.27, 8.66, 8.90, 8.69, 9.28, 11.33, 9.49, 10.14, 9.84, 9.22, 9.78, 8.77, 9.54, 10.02, 9.22, 9.04, 9.17, 10.29, 9.68, 11.07, 8.67, 9.22



stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.53
worst time: 13.47

current avg5: 9.73 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 8.75 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.47 (σ = 0.45)
best avg12: 8.86 (σ = 0.21)

current avg25: 9.45 (σ = 0.58)
best avg25: 8.97 (σ = 0.38)

current avg50: 9.42 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 9.17 (σ = 0.54)

session avg: 9.39 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.41

(Average of 100 won't show up for some reason)


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 21, 2011)

Related to the above post: Average of 50 won't show up for some reason.

Prya

number of times: 50/50
best time: 6.72
worst time: 21.82

current avg5: 10.61 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 9.42 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 11.19 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 9.82 (σ = 1.47)

session avg: 11.75 (σ = 2.74)
session mean: 11.85

First Pyraminx session like this in a loong time.



That70sShowDude said:


> 11.99 average of 22 :O
> 
> 11.39, 11.65, 11.82, 12.80, 12.02, 10.52, 12.34, 11.58, 12.40, 13.04, 15.15, 10.61, 13.65, 10.98, 10.69, 12.54, 13.43, 9.55, 11.77, 12.63, 14.37, 9.37
> 
> All NL


 
!!!



SimonWestlund said:


> yeah.. I'm speechless..
> 
> 47.36, 47.18, 51.69, 53.93, (57.38), (45.88), 50.24, 51.53, 48.96, 45.92, 48.30, 49.38 = 49.45
> 
> ...


 
O_O


----------



## EricReese (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL WTF? Where did this come from

Average of 12: 18.85
1. (21.38) F2 U F2 R2 B D2 F' B' R D' F B U' R L2 B' U' L' F' U2 B' D' R' L2 B' 
2. (14.96) F2 D' B U' R' D2 F' U L' R2 F2 D F U L2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 L B F' 
3. 19.89 R' B' U L2 R2 U L' D B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L' R2 B' F D2 R' U2 
4. 19.10 B' L' R2 D' B2 D B2 R B' D F2 D2 L' D F' R2 B' L2 D B2 U2 B R' D R2 
5. 19.39 F2 D2 L' B U2 D F L D' B2 L' F R' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F D R' D U2 B' U' 
6. 17.11 U2 D' B D2 U R2 L' F L' R2 D R2 F D2 R' D R L U2 R2 D F' R F U 
7. 19.96 U B' D F2 B U2 B2 U2 D L' U2 L' B L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L' D2 B2 D' B' R2 
8. 20.08 U B F2 U B2 L2 U2 D' F B L2 F2 R2 L' B2 D L2 B F2 L R2 B U D L2 
9. 17.83 U R2 U2 L2 B' F L2 D' R' F2 B R' B' F' R' D F' B2 L' D L' B R D' L' 
10. 18.15 B L R' D' L' F2 B D2 B2 L' D2 R F' U F2 B' L' U2 F' B R B L F2 L' 
11. 17.76 L2 U D2 R U B2 U B' R' L2 B F2 L2 U2 D' L2 F2 B' D L D' R2 L D2 F' 
12. 19.24 R B U D2 B D2 B' L2 D' R2 F D2 R2 U' B U' B D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 21, 2011)

Uh oh

I think it's time I picked up the 3x3 again...

I think you're gonna win this one. I haven't learned any new OLLs or really touched the thing in the past two weeks. Well I guess it's go time lol I'll learn all the dot cases tonight and drill the s*** outta them tomorrow then do an Ao100 or more. That's unsettling though.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 21, 2011)

I never practice though. I hate 3x3 its so frustrating. 4x4 is what I mainly practice, along with some OH. I only do 3x3 now when I'm bored out of my mind. I might practice more... I was hoping you'd see this post freshcuber


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I only do 3x3 now when I'm bored out of my mind.


 
...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I only do 3x3


 
For me, this.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been addicted to my 7x7 since I got it. I really want a 6x6 but I'd get killed if I bought one right now. Speaking of which

Single: 10:42.42 and I had an Ao5 around 12:06.xy. Not totally sure cause iiTimer reset on me. 

My goal was to sub-10 7x7 within ten days and I think I can do that but it'll have to wait since I've fallen behind a bit in this 3x3 race.


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2011)

Started practicing again because Full Sail

Average of 5: 13.65
1. 13.37 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U R D2 R2 F' B U' F2 U B F U B D U2 R' B' R2 L' 
2. 13.83 R2 D' U R2 L D2 L R D' R U' R B2 U2 F L R2 F B' L' D' L B2 D2 F 
3. (14.56) D' F B2 R' U' F L F' R' D2 R' D L2 R2 U2 R U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F L' 
4. (10.38) U' B2 L' B D2 F L R U2 F' U2 D L' R' U' L2 D2 L' F' R' U2 L B2 F' L2 
5. 13.75 B L' U' F2 B2 R' D' L2 R' U2 D' L2 D' R2 F R2 B D' R' L' F' U R2 U F2


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2011)

Still practicing. I think that's a PB single, not sure.

Average of 5: 28.54
1. 29.29 R2 B F' U B' R2 F' L2 R2 B2 R B' R F R F' D L U2 R F B D' U B' 
2. (29.75) F2 L' R2 F' L' D' U' L2 B U F B2 D2 F2 R D B U B2 D2 U' B' R D2 R' 
3. 27.38 D L2 D' R2 B' R2 U' R2 U R U' D L' B2 D' U2 L B2 D' F' L2 B2 F2 L2 R 
4. (20.75) R2 B' F2 R U2 D L' B L F2 R U2 B' L B D' L' D2 L2 B' L F2 U L' F' 
5. 28.95 D2 U2 F' U2 R' F' L2 D F' D2 L2 U2 L F' D2 R2 B' U' B U2 D2 B2 L2 D' B


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 22, 2011)

cool 20


----------



## Edward (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks. 
I'm seeing alot more lower twenties lately though. Hopefully I can sub 20 soon :Y


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 22, 2011)

Cross only:

1.43 Ao5

1.	(2.28)	U R2 U' B' F2 U' B' F' R' U2 L R2 U2 B2 F2 L R' F L2 R' U' L' R' D' F
2.	1.72	L2 R D' U F2 D2 L R2 D2 L' B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 R D' L' R D2 U' L2 D'
3.	(1.08)	L2 B F U2 B F D' U2 R' D' U L R' D' U' R' U2 L F' D U R' F' D' B
4.	1.17	B F' D' U2 F' D2 L2 B2 L' R' U2 F R2 B' F' D U2 L2 D B2 F' D U B F2
5.	1.39	R F2 D' L' D L2 D' F' L' R F' U B F2 D' L U2 B2 R D B F U L R

1.64 Ao12

1.	1.09	B D U' L2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' L R2 F2 L' U F2 U2 L' B2 F2 L2 D U' B'
2.	1.45	L' R' B' D R D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B F R B F L U' B2 L' R' D' U' F2 D' U'
3.	1.95	U' F' L B2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D L D' U2 L' D' L' B' R2 D' U2 R' B'
4.	2.12	D' U' L2 R B R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U' L R' F D2 U' L' D' U' B2 F2 U F' U' B2
5.	(2.89)	D U2 F' L' R' D U L R F L R U L2 R B F2 U2 R B R' U' B' F' D'
6.	1.83	L' R U' B' F' L2 R' B F' U' F' L R2 F2 D2 B U2 L D' U2 B' F' D' U2 R'
7.	1.44	D L2 B' R' U2 L D' R B2 U R' D' U2 R' U L2 R B' R B F' D2 F' L' F'
8.	2.28	U R2 U' B' F2 U' B' F' R' U2 L R2 U2 B2 F2 L R' F L2 R' U' L' R' D' F
9.	1.72	L2 R D' U F2 D2 L R2 D2 L' B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 R D' L' R D2 U' L2 D'
10.	(1.08)	L2 B F U2 B F D' U2 R' D' U L R' D' U' R' U2 L F' D U R' F' D' B
11.	1.17	B F' D' U2 F' D2 L2 B2 L' R' U2 F R2 B' F' D U2 L2 D B2 F' D U B F2
12.	1.39	R F2 D' L' D L2 D' F' L' R F' U B F2 D' L U2 B2 R D B F U L R


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2011)

1.47 cross avg12 (with 1.25 avg5)  This is fun.
1.31, 1.12, 1.17, 1.92, 2.10, 1.32, 1.22, (2.51), 1.21, (1.10), 1.71, 1.63


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 22, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 1.47 cross avg12 (with 1.25 avg5)  This is fun.
> 1.31, 1.12, 1.17, 1.92, 2.10, 1.32, 1.22, (2.51), 1.21, (1.10), 1.71, 1.63


 
It is, isn't it? I was quite astonished to find that I could do the cross sub 2 nearly every time.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 22, 2011)

ZZ-VH method (except not using COLL for sune and antisune)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.83
worst time: 33.31

current avg5: 20.92 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 18.93 (σ = 1.87)

current avg12: 21.58 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: 20.52 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 21.71 (σ = 2.84)


----------



## JasonK (Feb 22, 2011)

Pyra:
8.84, 6.84, 7.70, 9.50, (11.61), 8.77, 7.00, 7.04, 9.34, 7.52, (6.21), 7.71
= 8.02 avg12

Beats my PB by 1.44 seconds, nearly sub-8 

EDIT: Next solve was 5.97, rolls the average to 7.76


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 22, 2011)

7.27 non-lucky ^_^ I can't reconstruct the solve, but I know it had an all-edges oriented OLL and J perm. It felt faaaast


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 22, 2011)

8.90 avg12, previous PB was 9.27.
7.82 was PLL skip with OLLCP. First 5 is 8.57 avg5. Part of 9.81 avg50 and 9.95 avg100. All averages are PBs maybe.

Average of 12: 8.90
1. 8.89 B' L R2 F L R2 D2 L' F L B2 F' R' U2 R B' R F L R' D2 F B' U' F
2. 8.26 R F' D' B2 D U' F' L R2 U2 R2 D U' F' R2 D U R2 B U' D L' D F2 L'
3. 8.57 F2 L' B' U2 R F L' R2 D2 U L U F2 L R U2 F U' R D2 L2 R' F R F
4. 7.82 F R' U' F2 L U2 R' U2 L' R2 B2 F L2 B' L2 B' R2 B F' D U' F B' D' B2
5. 9.85 U2 D' B' R U2 L2 R' F' D2 R2 B L2 U' B' D' R' B R2 D U B D2 F' D2 R
6. 9.24 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 B L' B2 D' L' U' D' F' D U L2 F2 L B U' D L2 R'
7. (10.12) U' L B2 F L' B D' R U2 L' R' D2 L2 R' D2 R F2 B R2 D R F R' D F
8. 9.59 F' L R D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D' U F D' L2 B2 L' R' B' F' D2 U L2 R U L'
9. 9.40 L U2 L D F' B U L F2 U D L R' F2 L2 U R2 D L' U2 R' B2 F' L B'
10. 8.33 R U' F' D U' L' D B' R F' L R D F' L' F2 B' U2 B2 D' F R B2 D' L2
11. (7.71) U D' L2 R2 B2 F U B F2 D2 L' F' B L' F' U2 L' R2 F B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2
12. 9.05 L R2 D F B2 L' U2 D2 L' D F2 L D' L2 F2 R' F2 R' L' F2 U' B' L F U'


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay sub-9! :tu


----------



## Shortey (Feb 22, 2011)

holy **** spef :O


----------



## Escher (Feb 22, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 8.90 avg12, previous PB was 9.27.
> 7.82 was PLL skip with OLLCP. First 5 is 8.57 avg5. Part of 9.81 avg50 and 9.95 avg100. All averages are PBs maybe.
> 
> Average of 12: 8.90
> ...


 
Robot UWR!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 22, 2011)

U2 B' R F U' R2 B' L' U L B2 U F U2 B' L2 R D2 L2 B F2 D' U L' U 

Got 6.72 nl. Used OLL+PLL instead of doing an easy ELL. :/
Retry was 4.68.

x2 y' U2' R2' F
U' R' U R U' R U R'
y R U' R' y R U' R'
y' L U' L'
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
(U2 OLL)
(U U-Perm)
as opposed to
(U' M U' M' U2 M U' M')

My solution was 45 moves and therefore 6.69 tps.

Avg5 turned out to be:
Average of 5: 7.69
1. (6.72) U2 B' R F U' R2 B' L' U L B2 U F U2 B' L2 R D2 L2 B F2 D' U L' U
2. (12.01) L' D2 B2 L' B2 R2 B L' U2 R2 D' R2 L' D' F' U L' R2 U2 L' U D' R B2 L
3. 8.51 R' U L2 U L' U2 D2 L F2 L U2 R2 F2 R U2 D B' R' L2 D2 F2 D2 R F L2
4. 6.96 F' U B' R2 L2 F' D2 U L R2 B2 U' R F2 D2 F B' D F2 B2 L B2 R' U' L2
5. 7.61 U B' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 L' U' F2 U B' D' F2 L2 F B L2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 U2

All solves were NL and on camera.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 22, 2011)

15.79, 18.20, 22.18, 21.16, 19.50, 19.50, 20.41, 23.01, (14.30), (24.51+), 18.02, 19.43 = 19.72

Finally another OH sub-20 avg12 after I fluked one 4 months ago >_> 
14 was PLL skip

Edit: 12.77 LL skip OH lol

L2 F2 L F2 L B L B R D2 L F' U' F2 R U' L2 F' U F L2 F D' U2 F2 

Cross on U
z y z U' R U' R D' y' R U2
z U' L' U L2 U' L'
U R U R' U2 R U R'
y2 R' U' R U R' U' R
y2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R

U2

yea I know, lol y2 rotations >_>


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2011)

11.30, (10.33), (11.98), 10.97, 10.97 = 11.08

All nl. So close. Average of 12 was 11.94 w/ 2 counting mid 13's.

EDIT:
oh the potential
10.68, 10.97, 10.33 consecutively


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 22, 2011)

OH

Not a very good average, but there's no sup30 solves in there. Made me happy.

Average of 5: 28.00
1. 28.65 
2. 28.38 
3. 26.99 
4. (28.91) 
5. (24.75)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 22, 2011)

9.36 second 3x3 solve on video. Uploading now.

Edit: 







Edit 2: @That70sShowDude Whoa...


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2011)

Is that cubesmith light green and bright blue?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 22, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Is that cubesmith light green and bright blue?


 
Yes, it is.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 22, 2011)

Are the other colors just regular red orange yellow and white? I'm looking for a good color scheme I can put on all my cubes and I really like yours.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 22, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Are the other colors just regular red orange yellow and white? I'm looking for a good color scheme I can put on all my cubes and I really like yours.


 
Yep. Normal with light green side and bright blue side.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2011)

Stackmat 2x2
Just crushed my avg100 PB and tied my avg12. This was such a nice session.
Done while talking to Andy Smith on Skype.
Barely any one look solves.

3.47 avg100!! Previous was 3.71
3.11 avg12 (tied)


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yep. Normal with light green side and bright blue side.


 
I approve this message.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 22, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I approve this message.


 
You use it too? I'm in good company, then.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2011)

6.36 D F' L' D F' D L F' B R2 B L' F U F2 B2 U2 L D' F2 B' U2 D2 R F 

z2 U' L U' r
y' R2' U' R U
x' U2 R U' R U2 R' U'
R' U' R' U R U' R' U
z' U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

lol 37/6.36 = 5.82tps


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 22, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> 15.79, 18.20, 22.18, 21.16, 19.50, 19.50, 20.41, 23.01, (14.30), (24.51+), 18.02, 19.43 = 19.72
> 
> Finally another OH sub-20 avg12 after I fluked one 4 months ago >_>
> 14 was PLL skip



On the lingyun?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone that knows me from a comp, knows that my cube is really tight and not fast (old AII). So today, I got that 11.08 avg5 with the AII. However, I really want to learn to use loose and fast cubes efficiently. Whipped out the lubix guhong and got the accomplishment below. I always seem to jam on the U2's. I don't know which cube to use now. Will probably do a large session with the lubix guhong tomorrow and see if I can get times anywhere near the AII times.

38.68 PLL time attack

EDIT: AII is still looking more efficient. .86 Jperm and .90 Tperm w/ guhong. .94 r2 R2 hperm w/ AII.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea I was so confused when you said my Lanlan was too loose for you to even warm up with haha.. accomplishment:

1:45.53 ao12 4x4. Lost scrambles though. 1:26.80 single in there as well


----------



## Matt (Feb 23, 2011)

In one session today, I got 3 J-Perms in a row (which has a 1/5832 chance of happening I believe). I thought that was pretty cool, but then in the SAME session about 10 solves later, I got an OLL skip followed by a PLL skip followed by ANOTHER PLL skip (1/218 * 1/72 * 1/72 = 1/1130112) That's about 72 times rarer than a LL skip if I'm correct


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 23, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Anyone that knows me from a comp, knows that my cube is really tight and not fast (old AII). So today, I got that 11.08 avg5 with the AII. However, I really want to learn to use loose and fast cubes efficiently. Whipped out the lubix guhong and got the accomplishment below. I always seem to jam on the U2's. I don't know which cube to use now. Will probably do a large session with the lubix guhong tomorrow and see if I can get times anywhere near the AII times.
> 
> 38.68 PLL time attack
> 
> EDIT: AII is still looking more efficient. .86 Jperm and .90 Tperm w/ guhong. .94 r2 R2 hperm w/ AII.


 
Individual PLL times are a poor indicator of a cubes overall speed.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 23, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Individual PLL times are a poor indicator of a cubes overall speed.



Yes, should've clarified. The "AII is still looking more efficient" doesn't apply to the individual times. That was just a separate accomplishment.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Matt said:


> I got an OLL skip followed by a PLL skip followed by ANOTHER PLL skip (*1/218* * 1/72 * 1/72 = 1/1130112) That's about 72 times rarer than a LL skip if I'm correct


 
OLL skip is 1/216, so its 1/1119744, or about 0.00009%. Exactly 72 times rarer than an LL skip. Actually, I'm not sure if this is correct at all, since I think this would be the chance of an OLL skip and 2 PLL skips in the same solve (if that was possible)... dunno.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 23, 2011)

Statistics for 02-23-2011 01:31:28

Average: 17.94
Standard Deviation: 1.61
Best Time: 14.48
Worst Time: 27.22
Individual Times:
1.	17.77	(0,-1) (0,3) (-3,1) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (5,0) (4,0) (6,5) (-4,0) (-1,0) (-1,3) (6,3) (0,1) (1,2) (0,4) (-3,2)
2.	(14.48)	(0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (4,3) (0,5) (4,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-1,1) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (3,0) (1,3) (3,2)
3.	14.80	(0,6) (0,-3) (-3,5) (-5,0) (-3,0) (3,4) (-3,5) (0,3) (2,1) (4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (2,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2)
4.	17.10	(6,0) (0,-3) (-2,0) (6,0) (5,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (-4,5) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,2) (0,3)
5.	17.63	(-5,-1) (3,6) (0,3) (3,4) (6,0) (2,0) (3,0) (1,3) (-1,2) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,5) (4,1) (-4,5) (0,1)
6.	20.36	(0,6) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,1) (3,0) (3,5) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (1,2) (2,0) (5,4)
7.	15.15	(1,2) (-3,6) (0,2) (1,0) (-2,1) (4,0) (0,2) (0,5) (2,2) (-1,4) (0,5) (5,0) (0,4) (2,4) (2,4) (0,4) (2,0)
8.	19.69	(1,3) (-4,5) (4,4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,5) (6,0) (6,0) (2,3) (6,4) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,1)
9.	18.56	(0,-3) (0,-3) (3,0) (-3,1) (6,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,3) (-3,0) (-2,3) (5,1) (0,4)
10.	18.94	(0,2) (-5,3) (3,3) (-2,3) (-4,2) (4,0) (4,4) (-4,2) (4,2) (0,4) (6,0) (4,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (0,4) (6,4)
11.	19.42	(-2,-1) (6,3) (3,0) (-1,3) (1,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (-1,2) (4,4) (2,0) (4,2) (-4,3)
12.	(27.22)	(0,-1) (0,-5) (3,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (4,3) (0,5) (2,0) (-3,0) (2,1) (-3,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (2,0) (4,0)

O_O


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 23, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 40/40
best time: 5.85
worst time: 14.36

current avg5: 9.33 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 8.01 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.57 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 9.98 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 9.99

8.57 ao12


Spoiler



OH

Average of 12: 8.57
1. 9.33 U R U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' 
2. (5.85) R' U2 R' U R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' 
3. 8.56 U R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U R U' R' U R2 U R U R U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 
4. 6.14 U' R2 U' R U' R U' R U2 R U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' 
5. 9.71[2gll] R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U R 
6. (9.87) R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' 
7. 7.99[2gll] R U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U R U' R' U R' 
8. 8.06 U R' U' R U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R U 
9. 8.92 R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' 
10. 9.10 U R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U R U R U 
11. 9.42 U R U R2 U R U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' 
12. 8.50 U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R U'


----------



## Toad (Feb 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> OLL skip is 1/216, so its 1/1119744, or about 0.00009%. Exactly 72 times rarer than an LL skip. Actually, I'm not sure if this is correct at all, since *I think this would be the chance of an OLL skip and 2 PLL skips in the same solve (if that was possible)*... dunno.


 
Yes that is what this is the probability of (hence it being exactly 72 times LL skip). I can't however tell you what the correct math*s* is.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 23, 2011)

2.39 2x2 avg100


----------



## EricReese (Feb 23, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 2.39 2x2 avg100


 
wtf


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> On the lingyun?


 
Ya


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2011)

12.44, 12.08, 12.41, 11.32, 11.15, 12.89, 11.85, 13.51, 14.12, 12.04, 12.66, 11.44 = 12.26

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.15
worst time: 14.12

current avg5: 12.74 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 11.86 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 12.26 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 12.26 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 12.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 12.33

I should probably practice 2h


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 23, 2011)

3x3 beginner LBL with 4LLL

number of times: 50/50
best time: 17.17
worst time: 30.52

current avg5: 25.16 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 21.70 (σ = 2.13)

current avg12: 24.25 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: 22.88 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 24.20 (σ = 2.74)


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 23, 2011)

Average: *11.90*
Standard Deviation: 0.93
Best Time: 9.83
Worst Time: 14.02
Individual Times:
1.	11.36	U2 B2 L2 D' F R2 F L' B R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2
2.	11.64	R L' F B2 R B U' R' B2 U B U2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2
3.	12.46	R2 B2 D R2 U' R B U2 B U F U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U D' B2
4.	13.94	L' F U' R F B D2 F' L F' R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 U F2
5.	12.31	B2 L' U' D' B2 R' F2 B' U2 D B' L2 D' B2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U'
6.	(14.02)	U D R' B' L2 U B' L2 D' B2 D L B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U D R2 U2
7.	12.18	U2 F2 L2 D L' U R2 B2 R B' R' D2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 U'
8.	11.81	R2 U' L2 B' D2 R' U L2 B2 U' F' U L2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U
9.	10.85	U F' L' U' L U2 D2 L' F L F L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 U F2 U	
10.	9.95	F' B' R2 L' F L2 F' U' R' U' F' D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U'	
11.	(9.83)	U' D2 L F' D' L B' U B U' R D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' D' L2	
12.	12.47	U B' D' R B U2 R2 U' L2 D B D F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U

SOLVES 7-11 = *10.87 AVG5*!
Solves 9 and 10 were both OLL Skips with G perms. 

Both are secondary bests, but they're my fastest on record and are INSANE. INSANE.

[10:54:33 PM] W.E.B. IV: when doing solves if you kind of feel like... eh... stop for like 20 seconds and message someone (ME). Go back to the solves and you will the cube.
[10:55:59 PM] Anthony Brooks: kk 



Anthony said:


> 2.39 2x2 avg100


 
:tu


a small kitten said:


> 12.44, 12.08, 12.41, 11.32, 11.15, 12.89, 11.85, 13.51, 14.12, 12.04, 12.66, 11.44 = *12.26*
> 
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 11.15
> ...


 
Are you trying to torture me?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> and you will the cube.



I think you accidentally a verb.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm trying not to practice 2h but I just might.


----------



## pappas (Feb 23, 2011)

Statistics for 02-23-2011 17:25:21

Average: 3.08
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 1.68
Worst Time: 4.66
Individual Times:
1.	3.54	U F U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 U
2.	2.43	R F2 R' F' U R2 U' R2 U'
3.	3.54	U F2 U' R' F2 R F' U2 R2
4.	2.51	R F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U2
5.	(4.66)	F2 R' F R' F U' R F2 U'
6.	2.87	U R' F2 R2 F' U2 F U
7.	2.67	R2 U' F' U R2 F2 U'
8.	(1.68)	F2 R F U' R2 U' F2 U R2
9.	3.52	U2 F2 R U' F2 R F2 R U
10.	4.18	U R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U'
11.	3.06	U F' U2 F U' F2 U R F'
12.	2.50	U2 F' R2 F U F2 U' F U

Equal with my pb avg of 12. Failed rolling. Done with my v2, and now only need to learn 7 more CLL's.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I think you accidentally a verb.


 
Rly?


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 23, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 2.39 2x2 avg100



That is just insane. :tu Was it on video?



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 02-23-2011 17:25:21
> 
> Average: 3.08
> Standard Deviation: 0.51
> ...


I thought your PB was 3.09, did you beat it?
Also good luck on finally finishing those CLLs.


----------



## pappas (Feb 23, 2011)

Probably was. To be honest I cant remember most of my pb's.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 23, 2011)

Reassembled my V6 in one sitting. I'd definitely consider that an accomplishment considering the fact that the last time that I had to assemble it, it took me two days of frustration because I had no idea how to get the stupid thing back together.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 23, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 2.39 2x2 avg100


 
:O .1 faster than me...
Challenge accepted


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 23, 2011)

G-Perm OH avg5:

3.78, 3.78, 3.78, (3.59), (3.81) = too hard to calculate


----------



## theace (Feb 23, 2011)

I FINALLY got my first ever completely correct BLD edges solve! After more than two and a half frickin months! I used Pochmann with T and J perms. For the Jb (or is it Ja?) I did a y2 rotation. Scary, yes, but I'm kinda used to doing it that way...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes said:


> G-Perm OH avg5:
> 
> 3.78, 3.78, 3.78, (3.59), (3.81) = too hard to calculate


 
3.36, 3.75, 3.15, 3.43, 3.36, 3.40, 3.09, 3.60, (3.94), (3.05), 3.23, 3.78 => 3.41 avg12 
(I used the R2u' one.)


----------



## Shortey (Feb 23, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 3.36, 3.75, 3.15, 3.43, 3.36, 3.40, 3.09, 3.60, (3.94), (3.05), 3.23, 3.78 => 3.41 avg12
> (I used the R2u' one.)


 
R2u'
2.55, (2.41), 2.50, (2.56), 2.43 = 2.49

zU2r
2.28, (2.04), 2.33, (2.42), 2.38 = 2.33

RUR'
2.53, (2.14), 2.40, 2.37, (2.73) = 2.43

zU'R'U
(1.88), (2.35), 1.90, 1.99, 2.03 = 1.97


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

Shortey should make OH PLL vid


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 23, 2011)

theace said:


> I FINALLY got my first ever completely correct BLD edges solve! After more than two and a half frickin months! I used Pochmann with T and J perms. For the Jb (or is it Ja?) I did a y2 rotation. Scary, yes, but I'm kinda used to doing it that way...


 
But isn't that a blindfold accomplishment


----------



## EricReese (Feb 23, 2011)

PB Avg

Average of 12: 1:43.48
1. 1:42.84 B' D L F' R F2 D F U F2 u' U f' u R' L2 B r' B2 F L' F r' u' L2 r2 R' f2 r B r2 R2 f U f2 D2 u2 B2 u' r 
2. 1:34.69 U2 R' u2 D U' F2 r2 u' D F2 B2 D' F' U2 L D f F' L2 f L D2 R' r2 f F2 u2 r B2 u f2 r' u' D' F r2 f2 r' D2 U' 
3. 1:52.83 u' F R F D2 f2 u' R2 L' D' R U' F2 U2 F2 r2 D' R2 D2 B' R' u2 B U L D U' r R' F2 D2 f2 r2 D U2 f R2 F' B L' 
4. 1:42.44 L' D' u L' F D' U2 R2 U B R2 U2 r R' L' f2 R2 D2 U2 r' R B U D' L B' U' u2 F2 L f r2 L' B2 L' F' f' L' r' D2 
5. 1:40.24 f' D L F2 f D' f2 R' u' B D' r' F f2 L' B2 R L' F' L2 B' U2 f' u D L2 R' f D' U' B' D' u U R L u' L2 B' U' 
6. 1:57.65 r f2 D2 U r2 D2 f2 B2 L2 r' B' f2 r' U' B2 F2 U' L' B2 F U R U' L' B' R' D B2 L2 B u f r B2 r B' F' D' U L 
7. 1:44.97 L' D u2 F L2 B f2 R' U f B2 u U' f L B2 f' U B L2 r' u2 U' F' B' R2 L2 F2 u f R' D r' B R' D2 R B2 F u' 
8. (1:34.27) B D' R U2 u2 R r B f2 U L2 U2 R2 D B' L R u F f R2 u F R2 L B' u2 R2 r' B' U' f' D2 u L' D B U2 u F 
9. 1:38.68 B L R' U2 D R' U' R r U r2 L' u' D' r' D2 F f2 B2 r F' L r' D' B' R r2 B2 u2 B' r2 D B' L' U D r f2 R D2 
10. 1:40.98 B' f2 U F' R B' r u' F' r f2 B2 r' U' u R L' U2 D F' R2 F U L2 D' f2 D B' L' B2 L2 R2 F U' B' U f2 B L D2 
11. (2:01.45[failll]) U R2 B' f' R' r' B2 r' L D2 u2 R' B' R2 B' F' L' D F' D2 f2 R2 r B2 U f L' R U B D B' D2 L u2 B f D U' R 
12. 1:39.44 B U2 u f' R2 u2 r2 U r D2 F2 u' U r U2 F' U' L' r' u f' u2 U R' f2 B' D r2 R B2 r2 u2 D2 U2 L R u R2 L' F2 

Had fail 2:01 solve. Messed up centers and started F2L when I had 2 edges left. Terrible solve. I had that then I tried rolling that solve and got a bad 1:51.35 so if I delete that 2:01 I get 1:42.85 ao12. Its not acceptable to use that as my pb average right? Just curious. I assume not.

Either way, some good solves. Seein a lot more sub 1:40 times.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't normally post in this thread, cause I'm way slower than everyone else, but I'm so chuffed with my new 3x3 single pb.
Was doing some slow turning solves and got a PLL skip, which ended up beating my PB by more than a second:
(18.70) B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D L' D' B' U2 R2 D' F L' B2 U
Slowturning is weird, feels like I'm taking ages but am usually little more than a second behind my normal times... guess it shows where I need to improve.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 23, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Shortey should make OH PLL vid


 
+ maybe some OH OLLs


----------



## Shortey (Feb 23, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> + maybe some OH OLLs


 
like..?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 23, 2011)

All of the olls with no edges flipped correctly


----------



## Shortey (Feb 23, 2011)

I always force edges.. :/


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 23, 2011)

Did an avg100 with ZBLL scrambles, done with picking up and no rotations after scramble, normal inspection time:
best time: 1.04
worst time: 6.70

current avg5: 2.61 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 1.50 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 2.34 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 2.02 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 2.59 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 2.59 (σ = 0.86)
Times, [2] means it was 2-look, all others were 1-look:


Spoiler



2.51, 2.33, 2.16, 1.99, 3.26, 2.70, 2.38, 2.20, 2.29, 1.58, 2.48, 3.09[2], 2.38, 2.49, 3.22[2], 2.85[2], 2.24, 3.58[2], 2.18, 3.70[2], (6.70), *1.82, 2.85[2], 2.18, 1.84, 2.00, 4.03[2], 1.64, 2.31[2], 2.89, 1.11, (1.04), 1.54*, 5.81, 3.00[2], 3.09[2], 2.43, 1.46, 4.13[2], 1.47, 2.31, 1.92, 1.93, 3.32[2], 2.96, 2.31, 3.65[2], 3.05, 2.08, 3.13, 1.94, 1.24, 3.10, 1.75, 2.27, 2.30, 2.06, 1.84, 3.44[2], 3.38[2], 3.57[2], 2.43, 2.34, 2.21[2], 3.00, 1.24[PLL], 5.05, 2.50, 5.06, 2.51, 2.43[2], 2.16, 2.18, 2.75[2], 2.20, 4.49, 1.55, 3.34[2], 2.33, 3.16, 1.74, 2.63, 2.62, 3.27[2], 3.70[2], 1.98, 2.28, 3.69[2], 2.41, 3.50[2], *1.33, 1.37, 3.48[2], 1.24, 1.80*, 3.37[2], 2.78, 2.37, 1.78, 2.69


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 23, 2011)

8.92 Non-Lucky 3x3 Single: D2 U2 L R B F L' D' U' B L' F' D' U2 F R' D' L U2 B F2 D' U L' D2

Preserved pair, Chameleon OLL and T Perm. Second sub-9.


----------



## theace (Feb 23, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> But isn't that a blindfold accomplishment


 
Yeah, but I don't remember (or know) if there is a BLD achievement thread. I guess there is. I remember seeing it. I was just too elated to search when I posted that.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 23, 2011)

5x5 PBs!

1: 2:33.10 D  )
5: 2:52.34
12: 2:57.14 (sub 3! Finally!)


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 23, 2011)

Megaminx in *1:39.91* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 23, 2011)

OH

25.09 avg50


Spoiler



20.69, 27.47, 22.42, 22.87, 28.71, 23.87, 23.73, 25.31, 28.78, 24.32, 26.77, 26.33, 24.41, 22.04, 33.46, 25.70, 26.00, 23.48, 31.28, 22.58, 30.61, 22.08, 22.57, 22.87, 24.17, 23.15, 24.08, 27.41, 26.53, 24.89, 23.43, 30.73, 24.89, 25.31, 25.14, 29.46, 25.60, 29.25, 24.58, 26.29, 23.39, 24.81, 25.06, 22.58, 23.48, 21.78, 22.25, 25.57, 23.04, 23.21


----------



## Shortey (Feb 23, 2011)

Average of 12: 8.83
1. 8.40 U' D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U' F U2 L' F' B2 L' B F2 U B L R2 F2 R B D B U2
2. 9.26 F D' L' R' D B2 D2 L R' B2 F L2 B2 D2 F U' L F' D' U' L D' R2 L' B2
3. 8.14 L U2 L' F' U2 L D' R' B2 D U2 B2 R F2 B2 U' B D2 U' B' D2 F' L2 F R'
4. 9.85 R' B2 L U L' R2 F2 L U R' B' L2 D2 F' B' D L F2 B D2 R' F' B R U'
5. 9.49 D2 U' R B D2 U L' D' L2 R' B U D' F2 L U' R D R' L' U F2 R L F2
6. 8.45 L F' U F2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' B R F U R F' L2 D R2 D2 B F L2 D2 R D2
7. (7.51) F2 D2 L' U F' D2 B2 R2 L2 B' F' R' F' D2 U2 B R' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' U
8. (9.90) D L' B' U' L' U R2 B U2 F' U' F' B2 L R2 F R' L2 D2 R U2 B2 R U' L
9. 8.25 D' R' B2 U' F' B' D U R2 U B U R2 U' L2 R U F2 B' U B2 D' U L2 B
10. 8.13 D' F' L U' R' L D2 F U2 R2 U R' L D B2 D' L R2 F R' L2 B2 U' B2 R2
11. 9.77 D2 U' R L U L F R' L F2 R B2 L' U2 L F' U2 R' F D2 U F2 B U' R'
12. 8.54 R' U' D F2 B D2 R B' D R' L' B' U D' F L' F' D' L2 R B U' D' B F 

whatchu got Spef?


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 24, 2011)

3x3x3

Average of 12: 17.78
Average of 5: 16.84
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 14.63
Worst Time: 20.14
Individual Times:
1.	17.30	B' F' R' B2 F2 L' D' U' B2 D2 B' F2 D' U' L' D2 B' L' D U' F2 D2 B2 D2 F2
*2.	16.82	B' U F' R2 D2 B' L B2 F L D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 F D' R B' F2 L' R' U'
3.	18.50	D2 F' R D' B' D' U2 L2 F R B R U2 F' L2 B U' F2 D' U R2 D U' B R'
4.	15.21	B2 F L2 R D' F2 D2 B L2 R' B2 F2 U F' U2 L2 R' B2 F2 D' F2 L R' F L
5.	18.70	L' B F2 L2 R F L' R2 D' U' L2 U F R2 F2 D U2 L B' L' F' R' B' F2 U2
6.	(14.63)	L R' D2 L' R2 U B F' L U2 L' R B2 F' R B F' L' B2 R D2 F2 R2 F' R'*
7.	18.45	L' D2 L' B' L' R2 U2 R' D U' B2 D2 B' F' L R' B' L' F' D' U2 R2 D2 F L2
8.	19.78	R U' B' L B U2 B' F2 D' B R F U B F' L' B D2 R2 U' B' F U2 B' F'
9.	16.26	F2 D2 U2 L R2 B L F' L D2 B' L' D2 U L2 D' U L' R' F L R2 D2 U F2
10.	(20.14)	F' D U2 R2 D2 U F2 D U' L' R D2 B F2 L R' B' F' R' B2 L D2 U R2 B2
11.	18.41	D' B' D2 B F2 U2 R U' L' F D U2 B' F' D' B' F R F' R2 D2 U B' F2 U
12.	18.33	F' L R2 F2 L' U' R F D' U' L2 F2 U' L2 F L R B2 U2 F' R' F2 D2 U2 F2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2011)

5x5x5 sim with a non-reduction method (specifically, my columns method):

1:15.739 1:11.163 1:11.808 1:19.874 1:13.349 (1:28.952) 1:16.61 (1:09.285) 1:12.664 1:11.307 1:12.701 1:18.905 => 1:14.412


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 5x5x5 sim with a non-reduction method (specifically, my columns method):
> 
> 1:15.739 1:11.163 1:11.808 1:19.874 1:13.349 (1:28.952) 1:16.61 (1:09.285) 1:12.664 1:11.307 1:12.701 1:18.905 => 1:14.412


 
:O
This i would be interested in seeing. could you describe the method a bit please?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2011)

It's the same method as in this old video. I've gotten faster since then, though


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 24, 2011)

I got PB 2-4 relay of 2:10.24 while trying to sub-2:30 lol
Crappy 3x3 and okay 2x2 but I had a really smooth 4x4 solve.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 24, 2011)

Petrus this time, with COLL for everything but antisune

number of times: 50/50
best time: 17.28
worst time: 34.00

current avg5: 25.53 (σ = 1.87)
best avg5: 21.99 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 25.31 (σ = 2.42)
best avg12: 23.23 (σ = 2.53)

session avg: 24.82 (σ = 3.27)

there were too many messups in there...lol still 2 and a half seconds better average than last time I tried Petrus


----------



## Anthony (Feb 24, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Was it on video?


Nah, but maybe for my next vid (100th), I should post an entire 2x2 average of 100 now that YouTube doesn't have a limit.



Ville Seppänen said:


> :O .1 faster than me...
> Challenge accepted


Play nice, Spef. :3


----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2011)

Was feeling left out of the OH party.

Started practicing...

Got a crazy average in this session:
15.24, 18.40, _17.84, 18.40, 14.64, 18.88, 20.67, 19.84, 17.97, 19.45, 19.01, 21.37, 12.56, 15.87,_ 21.50, 17.00, 19.27, 21.78, 19.60, 22.66, 19.13, 19.71, 19.78, 20.19, 22.53

Session avg: 19.04, 
Avg12: 18.25
Avg5: 17.16 (first 5 solves)

Just got really nice cases and could look ahead to f2l EO easily a lot of the time... Really good for me, pretty sure both are PBs. Practicing tps pays off


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 24, 2011)

6.80 D' R F U L U' L2 R2 D2 L2 D R' U F B2 U' R2 B' D F R' D' L' F' B 

LL skip lol.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 24, 2011)

Rowan: Race to sub 17 or sub 16 avg of 12 maybe?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 24, 2011)

OH:

18.73, 21.83, 18.89, 16.16, 20.56+, 19.57, 18.93, 16.79, 26.59, 16.63, 21.08, 21.23, 19.21, 19.40+, 21.52, 17.21, 19.93, 17.69, 29.24, 20.81 = 19.81 avg20

best avg12 = 19.23 (with two +2s :fp)


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 24, 2011)

Megaminx in *1:27.33* 
Nice Look ahead in F2L and PLL skip


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 24, 2011)

2.26 average of 5, 2.64 average of 12, 3.10 average of 100. Doesnt really count though, keyboarded...


----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2011)

48.42, (43.74), 49.99, (50.40), 48.03 = 48.81 

P, O, -, OP, P

wat.

@Rob: Sub 16 

EDIT:

I think I just improved in 4x4 by an immense amount o_o

Didn't feel like an unusual amount of parities.

Average of 12: 49.13
1. 48.42 U2 u2 B2 u2 f2 b F r F' L' D' b L2 u U2 f' r' f' R' F L r2 D2 b' R U2 L2 R2 U2 u2 b L d2 l' u R2 b' F B D2 f2 L2 b2 R' d u2 b u R' b2 R2 l2 U' d L f2 F U' r2 f2 
2. (43.74) L' R r' U' r' U2 B D2 U2 B U R L2 f' R L' u D L2 D2 R u' B R D2 L2 D' U' L2 F' u L' R' U2 F L' D' B' L' F' 
3. 49.99 f U' R2 D' B2 F' L2 R' F L' R' F2 B' u U' D2 B' R B R f2 u R2 U2 f2 r2 L' B D2 r R' B2 u' B' L f' B2 u2 R2 D2 
4. 50.40 F r R L' u B' U2 R2 L D' f' u r2 D2 R2 B2 u2 L2 F' U2 r2 u2 R' F' U B r' U2 D2 B2 u' D r D' L2 U' B' D2 B L 
5. 48.03 B F U' L' D2 r2 R' L2 D' B2 F2 U' F R2 F L' u2 F2 L F' L U u2 F2 D u' L' R' U' D r2 F L D' U' B2 U' u' f' D' 
6. 46.66 u2 R U' L F' B2 r2 L2 f' u2 U' r2 R' B' R2 u f u D2 B' L u2 F2 L2 u' D' B2 L2 U f' u2 B2 F' r' R2 L' u2 r f' U2 
7. 48.60 f r' U f2 F2 D' F2 r R' U f' D2 L' u2 r F2 B2 u f2 B R' L' B2 f2 F L r2 D L2 R2 U u2 D' B2 u D2 B' U' R' L 
8. (53.16) R B' f2 R D f u' D' R2 B' r2 U2 R f2 R u f u' R' f D f2 D2 u' R f U F2 r2 B' L R r2 U2 r' f' L2 u' R2 F 
9. 52.30 D' R2 D2 U' L' D2 u2 F' R F' r D R2 B' f2 R' u f' D2 u2 B2 L2 R' r' u' B2 F R B2 u D' r R2 F f r F' U' R' u' 
10. 47.63 U L r2 f2 D' u B2 L2 f2 L B2 L' F2 r2 L2 F u' L' R2 B2 D2 u2 r U r B2 f' L' u f r f2 D' r' L R' B2 F2 U2 f' 
11. 50.93 R' F U r2 u2 r' L B L2 r2 u2 D' r u2 F u F2 U' B' R' L' F2 L2 r F' L2 R U r D2 u' B r' B2 U2 r' R' L2 B' D2 
12. 48.32 L2 D u2 r' f' u B D' L f2 F' r D' B2 f' R2 L2 U' B2 D' L F R' U' f2 F2 u' f' r' f2 r2 D2 B' L u L u D' U f2 

First one is 5x5 scramble lol.

Edit 2: Rolled the 1st solve with a 46, 48.98 avg12 O_O


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 24, 2011)

Roux method

number of times: 50/50
best time: 19.06
worst time: 32.34

current avg5: 21.98 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 21.66 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 23.16 (σ = 2.05)
best avg12: 23.16 (σ = 2.05)

session avg: 25.27 (σ = 2.99)

avg5, avg12, and avg50 are all Roux PBs by ~2 and a half seconds



EDIT: lol sub-30 avg50 with 3x3 Ortega method

number of times: 50/50
best time: 21.93
worst time: 38.33

current avg5: 28.41 (σ = 3.43)
best avg5: 25.46 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 29.44 (σ = 3.16)
best avg12: 27.98 (σ = 2.56)

session avg: 29.16 (σ = 3.34)

single is ortega PB by ~3 seconds, and the avg5, avg12, and avg50 are all ortega PBs by ~4 seconds.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 25, 2011)

Epic SD.

Average of 5: 14.64
1. (16.67) R' D F' L U' R B' F R' L F' R' L F' D L2 U R2 F B D2 F2 R' L' F' 
2. (10.56[oll skip!. but y perm ]) D' F' B2 R' U' B2 F' R L F2 U2 B F' L R' B2 F' U D' L R B' L2 F' B 
3. 14.65 R2 U D' L' U2 D2 F R' D2 F' B2 L2 R' U' L' B U' D' F' U F' L2 F2 L F' 
4. 14.63 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D U2 F U' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D' B' D' R2 B F' L' D R' B F2 
5. 14.65 R' F U F L' B F' U' R' F2 L R' B2 R B U' F2 U' R2 L U D R B2 L'

Edit-
Not PB but very nice average.
1. 12.82 B R2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 L' B F' L U' D' R U' F2 L D U B' R2 F' R2 U F2 
2. (16.67) R' D F' L U' R B' F R' L F' R' L F' D L2 U R2 F B D2 F2 R' L' F' 
3. (10.56[oll skip!. but y perm ]) D' F' B2 R' U' B2 F' R L F2 U2 B F' L R' B2 F' U D' L R B' L2 F' B 
4. 14.65 R2 U D' L' U2 D2 F R' D2 F' B2 L2 R' U' L' B U' D' F' U F' L2 F2 L F' 
5. 14.63 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D U2 F U' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D' B' D' R2 B F' L' D R' B F2 
6. 14.65 R' F U F L' B F' U' R' F2 L R' B2 R B U' F2 U' R2 L U D R B2 L' 
7. 12.25 F2 D' F2 D' L D U L2 U L2 D F2 D' F D' B R F' U F U D F' L' D2 
8. 13.08 D2 B' U L2 D L D L' F2 D R D B2 U2 L' U R2 B D' B2 U2 B' L2 B' U' 
9. 13.02 D2 B' F R' B' R2 B R' U R B2 L2 D' L' D U L F2 L F2 B2 R' L' D' L2 
10. 15.56 U' L2 U2 D' L' B' D U B2 U' L F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R D R F U' L' B F L' 
11. 14.26 D L' U2 R F R2 F' L' R F B' R U L2 F U2 D F' U' D' R L' B F' R2 
12. 15.46 F2 L' B2 F D2 B' R' D U' F D' B' L' U' D2 L' F2 U2 R' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R


----------



## Kynit (Feb 25, 2011)

Kynit said:


> 5x5 PBs!
> 
> 1: 2:33.10 D  )
> 5: 2:52.34
> 12: 2:57.14 (sub 3! Finally!)


5x5 PBs!

1: 2:18.42 - this came out of NOWHERE - I was done OLL when I'm usually done reduction! My first sub-2:30!
5: 2:46.27
12: 2:49.59 D)

To anyone struggling with bigcubes: TURN FASTER. It helps unbelievably.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 25, 2011)

AO5 PB. 3 regular solves, one PLL skip (getting a lot of 10s lately) and then one good solve 

Average of 5: 12.81
1. 11.21 B' U B' D' R' B' D2 U' B2 D2 L' D2 B' U2 D' L' B2 L' U' B L2 R' D2 L D' 
2. 14.04 F2 B' R' F' D2 F2 U2 F' L R2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 U L' D L' R2 D2 U2 R2 B' 
3. 13.18 U2 L2 B' L2 F B D R F B2 U2 L2 U' L F' L U' D R' L2 B2 L B' F2 U 
4. (14.16) D2 R2 L2 F L R' F' B2 L2 B' F R L2 F D U B U F2 U2 B D F' D' U 
5. (10.86[pll skip]) L B U R U' L2 U L' D' B2 U B' R2 U2 B2 D L2 F B D' B F L' B D2

Previous was 13.03 IIRC

YES! AO12 PB 
Average of 12: 13.75
1. 11.21 B' U B' D' R' B' D2 U' B2 D2 L' D2 B' U2 D' L' B2 L' U' B L2 R' D2 L D' 
2. 14.04 F2 B' R' F' D2 F2 U2 F' L R2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 U L' D L' R2 D2 U2 R2 B' 
3. 13.18 U2 L2 B' L2 F B D R F B2 U2 L2 U' L F' L U' D R' L2 B2 L B' F2 U 
4. 14.16 D2 R2 L2 F L R' F' B2 L2 B' F R L2 F D U B U F2 U2 B D F' D' U 
5. (10.86[pll skip]) L B U R U' L2 U L' D' B2 U B' R2 U2 B2 D L2 F B D' B F L' B D2 
6. 14.64 F' D' R2 L' B D' U L2 D U R2 F U' R2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 B' F2 U2 B2 L R2 
7. 14.28 L2 U' R B R' F B2 R' D U' L' U' D F D' U' L R' F' L' D' B2 U B' L2 
8. 14.40 R' F2 L2 D U2 F D2 B' U R U2 R2 D F L2 F' D L' U L' R' F' D' L' D 
9. 12.36 D2 R' D2 F B2 L U2 D2 L2 F' B L B L B2 D B2 U' R' U F' D2 R' B2 F2 
10. (15.75) D L B L' R' B' D2 U F2 R D R L' F B D L2 F' D' U' F2 U' L' D' R2 
11. 15.23 F D R' D U2 R' B' L B' U' F' U F2 L' F2 B2 D2 L' D' L' U2 R2 D B L' 
12. 13.99 L' F D' L' B R U2 D B2 U' L U2 F R2 D2 U B' D' B' F' R U' B2 R' F'


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 25, 2011)

Did my first avg of 50 and last before officially retiring 2 look PLL from my solves


Spoiler



Session Best Time Worst Time Avg5 Avg5 SD Avg12 Avg12 SD
2011-02-24 21:29:33 22.63 43.58 28.23 1.63 30.02 2.62 
1 33.85 U2 B' D B2 R2 D2 L U L2 B R B U2 L' U R2 L' F' D' R U2 L U' F2 R'
2 26.98 D' U L R' U2 D2 R' U B2 L D F R' U2 F' R2 D' U F2 L' F2 D B' L2 D
3 36.01 F2 U2 D2 L2 R' D' B2 D' U2 L2 F' B' U B2 F R2 L' D F R D R' U R B2
4 35.32 D' F2 R2 B U F' L D' F2 D R2 U2 L' R2 B' F' L' R2 D2 F R L2 D' L B'
5 27.31 D' B D U2 R' B' R U R' U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 R F R2 D U2 F2 B2
6 43.58 F' L D2 R' D2 U F2 L U F' D2 U R' U' F' U2 R F R' B R' B R L B'
7 40.11 U' R' L' U2 D2 F' R' B U' B F' R' B' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F2 L' F' B2
8 29.98 D' R D B F U D B R U F R D2 R' U B F' L' U F' U R' D' U2 B'
9 29.85 R D' R' B2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 L' B D F' L' U B2 D' R2 L' U' L2 D U' F' U
10 32.76 U' B R' F' B2 D2 F' U' D L F U F D F U' R' U' F' L' B' R2 B' U' R'
11 38.86 D2 L2 D L' B2 D' L' F R2 U' D R' U' R2 B2 F U F' L2 F B R B' D' F
12 29.63 U2 D' F2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 D U L' R2 B2 F U R2 L' U2 B U F2 U
13 33.02 U' R2 B R2 F L F' D2 R D' L' F' L F2 U2 F' L2 D B R' L' D' B R2 B2
14 32.28 U2 R' U D2 R' B' L D B2 F' D2 F2 B' R F' D' L' R D2 L2 F D2 F' D' L'
15 25.09 R2 L' B' F D' B2 D' U' L B R2 F B' U' F D F L2 D2 L2 U B' D F2 U
16 31.69 L F B' R2 D U2 R D R2 D2 F B' R2 B U B' R U' F L' R' B U' R2 D2
17 28.02 B2 D F' L2 D' B L2 D B2 L F R' U D L2 D2 L U2 L R' B' U' D2 R2 L'
18 32.81 B' D' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 L B2 U R B' U' F2 U' D' F D2 R' U2 F U' B2 U' D'
19 33.29 L2 U F L' R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' U L U2 R' B U' R B2 R B' D'
20 30.44 F U2 F B' L D2 L R D' L' D B' L' B' U2 B L U D2 R2 F B2 U' L U
21 30.97 U' L' D L B' F2 R2 U' L' B U2 R' D' F' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 B R2 F' L2
22 26.23 F2 D2 L' B D2 R2 B' D U L2 R D2 R2 U2 R' L' D' B2 R2 L' D' U L' D' R2
23 22.63 R' L U D' R2 U2 B' F2 U2 D2 L' U' F R2 U' R F' D L' U2 F2 D' L' B L2
24 32.22 L' D2 F2 B U2 D2 F2 R2 L' U' D R L2 U F U' F' D2 R2 U' D2 B2 F2 R' D'
25 37.13 B' U' F2 R2 D F U' R U2 R U' L R' F2 U2 R B R' F U' F' L R F2 B'
26 34.03 R2 U2 D' L U R' L2 D2 R' L2 D F L' D F2 U B2 D' F B U2 R' U' F2 D2
27 25.83 L F' B U L F D2 F2 L D' L D F2 B L2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B' F2
28 34.23 R' U2 B2 R F' B2 R2 D L' U2 D R2 D' B' R' D U L2 R D F B U F B'
29 30.81 F' B' L B2 R2 U' F' L B' L B2 F L2 U2 R F R D2 B2 R' D2 F D2 U R
30 31.96 R' D2 L2 R B' D' U F2 U' F' L R U2 L2 F2 B' U2 F U' R' D B' F2 L2 D
31 29.13 B2 R' U2 L' U2 R U F' L' F' B' R' F' U2 B2 F2 L' B' D L' F' L' U2 L' B2
32 31.6 B' L U' B' R L2 B' U' L2 D2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F' U' L B D2 F' D R2 B' F2
33 25.6 R2 D' B2 U R2 B' F2 L' D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R F U2 F2 B R2 D F U2 D' R' D
34 29.63 L D R' B F2 L D2 B F U2 R B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' B2 U F' L2 D B2 R'
35 25.94 B L U' B U F D' L R D' R' U2 D2 F2 R2 L' B R2 U R' B U R B L'
36 33.81 B D' L' U F2 R' B2 D F2 B' L' D B2 D2 B L R' B' L' R2 B2 U2 F' B' R
37 32.77 D' B2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D U R' D F2 U' F' R D' F2 B2 R L D' U' L' U R'
38 33.81 B' D' B2 R2 U' L D' B' R' F2 D' F' B2 R U L F' R2 B' F R D2 F U B2
39 36.93 U' D F B2 U2 R' U R2 L2 D' F R' U' D R F2 B2 U L2 D' L U2 L B2 L
40 38.11 U2 B' L U D' L D2 L U' L2 F D2 L2 U' R' L' F2 L2 R' F B' L' F2 L2 U
41 23.44 F' B' L2 U' B2 R' B2 D R2 U' B' L U2 D L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' B' D' L U F2
42 29.81 L2 B R' F' B' L' D' B' L B U L' F B D2 L2 D2 U' R' D F B U' R2 U2
43 32.89 B L B L2 R2 D R L2 F B U D2 R' F U D' F2 B' U R D' R F2 D B
44 29.26 B' D' B' L2 R' B' D2 U' B' R' U2 B D' U B' L U' R2 F U2 L' F' B' U D2
45 30.9 R2 U' B' D F2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 L2 U' F U F2 L' D F2 D2 F' L2 D' L B' D'
46 27.81 B U2 F R' B F2 L2 U' D' L' D R D' R' F2 R L2 B' F R D2 L' B2 L D
47 32.26 D2 U' R' U2 F2 B' D R' B2 F D2 U' B2 F2 L R U' F2 R2 F' D R L' U F2
48 34.55 D2 U' F2 R' B' F L B U' B2 L' R' B2 U2 L F L D U F2 U' D' F2 B' D
49 31.52 L R B2 L' D2 R2 F' R U B' L' U D L2 U' R2 B' D U' R F' R' F R2 U
50 36.32 D2 F U' D' R' B2 L R2 U F2 L2 F U' F D B F' R L2 D' R' U' L2 D B'


----------



## EricReese (Feb 25, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:36.93
1. 1:32.38 L2 F2 B2 u2 r' U2 L2 f2 U r B' D L B2 D2 f' R f2 D L2 U2 B2 f' r2 B f' U2 r f2 U D2 B' f2 r' U' r2 U R f2 L' 
2. (1:26.33) u' F' B2 U B2 L2 R f u' R2 B f D u F2 f B2 L D2 R2 r2 U r2 u r' R' B2 F2 L2 B' D' f' R2 L2 u D' F' L2 R2 F' 
3. 1:41.76 F' R' f' U f' B F U2 D2 R D2 R2 B L2 f R2 L' U2 f2 U L2 u' f2 R' B' U R' L U D' B' r' L u2 B' L' r D' U2 F 
4. (1:46.66) L2 u2 f2 D' L2 U' L' F B' u r U B L' u2 F U2 f' D u' L' u' f L D2 R' L2 F2 B u' U' F u2 f' B r u' B' U u 
5. 1:36.64 L R2 U u r' L2 B2 r' D' U F' U2 r' f L r D' r' D' u U' B D2 r2 L D L2 F2 U2 R' L f U2 R f' F' U r' u2 D'

New PB single in there too


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 25, 2011)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
5.89 3x3 single 

U L' F2 D' U2 F U' L2 B2 R' U2 F' U2 R U F' B2 D F' D' B2 D F U' D'

Double extended cross:
z' x' U2 r' R' U r' R2
F2L 3:
y R U R'
F2L 4:
y' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: 
r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL:
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> That's 4x4x4 right? Just wanted to clarify.


 
5x5x5. No, it's 4x4x4


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 5x5x5. No, it's 4x4x4


 
Just so everyone else can see, who aren't good at spotting white text.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Is this a good enough ao12 (30.02) with 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL to move on to full PLL? (already know 10 PLLs)


That's not how it works. Start using full PLL as soon as you know it.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 25, 2011)

Dan you do white text more then anyone. And yes its 4x4. I don't know why you keep deleting posts of yours. Its sort of annoying. But I am happy. I broke my Pb single by like .5 or somethin


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 25, 2011)

Every time I see you post here I think its a sub-20 Ao50. 

My accomplishment: Now know all dot case OLLs. Recognition, recall, and speed suck but I know them. On to a new subset. I'm thinking T.

Since I discovered the bad T cases alg on my own and I knew the good T case from 2-look, I now know all of those. I guess I'll do the C's now.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Dan you do white text more then anyone. And yes its 4x4. I don't know why you keep deleting posts of yours. Its sort of annoying. But I am happy. I broke my Pb single by like .5 or somethin


 
Continuing this...

1. 1:32.38 L2 F2 B2 u2 r' U2 L2 f2 U r B' D L B2 D2 f' R f2 D L2 U2 B2 f' r2 B f' U2 r f2 U D2 B' f2 r' U' r2 U R f2 L' 
2. (1:26.33) u' F' B2 U B2 L2 R f u' R2 B f D u F2 f B2 L D2 R2 r2 U r2 u r' R' B2 F2 L2 B' D' f' R2 L2 u D' F' L2 R2 F' 
3. 1:41.76 F' R' f' U f' B F U2 D2 R D2 R2 B L2 f R2 L' U2 f2 U L2 u' f2 R' B' U R' L U D' B' r' L u2 B' L' r D' U2 F 
4. 1:46.66 L2 u2 f2 D' L2 U' L' F B' u r U B L' u2 F U2 f' D u' L' u' f L D2 R' L2 F2 B u' U' F u2 f' B r u' B' U u 
5. 1:36.64 L R2 U u r' L2 B2 r' D' U F' U2 r' f L r D' r' D' u U' B D2 r2 L D L2 F2 U2 R' L f U2 R f' F' U r' u2 D' 
6. 1:45.78 D r L' B' f2 L u' U F' D L2 B2 R' U' r' D' f L' D' B2 U F u' U B L' u' L R D' u' B U2 B r D' R' B U f' 
7. 1:41.63 r f B2 U2 r u2 f B D B2 F2 r f' B2 u2 f2 F2 R2 U' u B2 F' U' L2 D F u2 r R2 u R' u' R' D2 B' u' D B' f2 D' 
8. (1:56.09) D' L' B' D r' D L2 u' f B2 r f u' L u r2 B2 F' L' f U2 f' F2 r' F B U2 u' f D f2 r' F B2 R L F' u2 D U2 
9. 1:32.95 r2 D2 u' r2 B2 L' B' R2 U L' D2 u' f L B2 u' r' L U2 f2 L2 u L2 B R' U' D u B' f2 U r' B r' F L2 D' F2 f D2 
10. 1:44.45 r' f' u2 D2 r L' f2 U2 f' U2 u R' f2 D f' L r U' L2 u' F B f' u' F2 U' L D U L D f' R D R F' U' u2 f' U 
11. 1:32.51 u D2 R' F r2 f2 D2 F R B L' B' U' r2 u' F L' f2 F2 D' R r F u2 r' U2 L u' U B' R' B r' f L B L2 R' B F' 
12. 1:50.60 L' R2 D f F R2 u2 L2 D F u2 D r' F2 U r' L' D' B' R2 u L r f D2 L2 u R f2 r' u D' F2 B2 U2 f' F2 u R f 

SOo close to sub 1:40


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 25, 2011)

6x6

4:43.28, 5:23.65, 4:24.19, 4:49.28, 4:24.84 = 4:39.13

The last time I practiced 6x6, my single PB was 4:55, and PB avg5 was 5:09. Yay for 30 second improvement LOL    

I have other (non-cubing) things to do now, but I will continue this into an avg12 tomorrow sometime, so I can crush my old 5:37 avg12 PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

Average of 5: 17.49
1. 17.73 u F B R2 F U2 l2 U d2 u U2 L2 l2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 r D2 d' r2 D2 r l D' u' d2 U D B2 f2 r f2 R2 f F U f d R l2 B b2 L2 U2 f' d2 f U2 F2 f2 R2 L r2 U2 f2 l2 d L R2 u2 d D2 f2 l2 B2 R2
2. (16.14) f D d' b2 L u B R2 b2 L u2 F2 U r2 R2 d2 b U' r2 u2 b2 R2 U2 F u2 R2 u2 f' d f2 r u' U B u l2 d2 L B2 f r' f2 U2 l2 d f d f2 F2 f2 L U2 u2 r2 B2 b f2 R2 F U2 B2 U B D2 B r L2 r2 U2 L U R2 l
3. 16.14 L2 d2 L2 F2 f2 R D2 F B2 r d' R l B l2 b2 d F D2 F2 f D2 R2 b L F l' u b2 l B u b2 D l2 D d u f2 F2 D F D R B2 d2 f' L2 D u2 f d L U2 l r2 b U2 f2 D B2 b R2 U' B2 d2 F u U2 L U2 D l2 D2 l d2 L
4. (22.09) L2 D L R2 D U b2 d r F2 b r B2 R2 b2 d2 u2 r2 B d2 b2 f2 b l F L F L f2 b2 F2 U2 b U u2 R d2 u2 R2 d2 L2 l d2 B2 R2 B d L2 D R2 B2 F2 u L2 f L2 b U2 f2 F2 U2 l2 d2 b2 u2 f B2 U b' d2 B f2 F2
5. 18.60 u R2 f d f b L2 B r2 b r2 u2 L2 B U2 l2 f2 r b2 U2 r F d' r2 R2 B2 L' d f u r2 U2 u2 r2 l2 U2 r2 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 B2 R d u U f b B2 d u d B2 d2 R f F r2 b' l2 U B D l d2 r u2 B2 U2 f2 l u2 d

aerobics computer.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 25, 2011)

Argh so close 
3x3 OH:

Average of 12: 19.03
1. (16.76) B2 D' U' F2 R' U B2 D' B2 F' U B' U B2 D2 R' L' U2 R L2 D2 F' L F D2 
2. 18.89 F U2 D L' F' R2 F2 L2 B' F' U2 L2 R U2 D F2 D' B' F' U' B R' L' U B2 
3. 17.46 U2 R2 U2 B' U R' U2 R2 L F R2 D' U F R' U' B' U' D2 R' L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 
4. 19.02 D' L2 R2 B' L' B2 F U B R U2 L B L' F D2 R2 U B' R2 D2 L R' F2 B' 
5. 17.96 F' R L2 F' B U2 F U R' B2 L F R L F' D2 F B' D2 R F' B2 L2 F' L 
6. 19.96 L' D' B L F' L' U R F' B D2 R D' B D2 U' L2 B' L' F2 D2 U F2 D2 R 
7. (23.08) L2 R2 F2 U' B' D2 B2 F' D U B' F' L' B D' F' B' U R2 B' R2 B2 D' L D' 
8. 20.62 L2 U2 D2 B' L2 R D' L2 B F' D F2 R2 U D L B2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 D R' L2 
9. 19.72 B2 L U' B2 L B2 F' L F' B U' L D L' F' U' B' U' D' B L' F U2 B D2 
10. 17.20 R F' D B' L2 R F2 U2 R' F2 B2 D L2 F' D F' U R F R' D2 B' R' U' L' 
11. 19.34 R2 L' U' B F L' B2 L' R' U' L U2 F L R' F' B2 U2 D' R' L' F2 D2 L' R2 
12. 20.18 B D' F2 U' D' L' U R2 U2 D' F' L2 F' D2 F2 U B2 R D B R B D2 B2 F2


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 25, 2011)

2.02, 3.59, (4.77), 2.80, 2.80, 2.66, 4.34, (1.71), 2.46, 3.78, 3.43, 1.91 = 2.98 2x2 avg12 PB
1. 2.02 U' F2 R2 F R' U F R2 U2 R' U' 
2. 3.59 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R U' 
3. (4.77) U' F R U2 R F' R' U2 F R2 U' 
4. 2.80 R' F' R2 U F' U' F2 R' F' R' U' 
5. 2.80 R2 F' U R2 U F' R' U' F2 R' U' 
6. 2.66 U2 F R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U R2 U' 
7. 4.34 U' R2 U R' U' F' U' F2 U R' U' 
8. (1.71) F2 U2 F' R2 U R F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
9. 2.46 R' F U F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U' 
10. 3.78 R F U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' 
11. 3.43 U2 F2 U R U F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
12. 1.91 U2 R2 U' F2 U R' U' F2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

3:00.01 5x5 single with my own method that I may switch to if I can get fast at it.
Also, 2:00.40 4x4 single with it.

EDIT: 1:44.01 4x4

EDIT2: 1:35.34 4x4, OLL and PLL parity, PLL skip (PLL was 2 swapped corners)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 25, 2011)

5.88 L D2 L U2 F2 B L2 R2 F2 D' U L2 F2 R2 L' F2 B2 R2 L U2 R2 L U D' R 

Non-lucky. Finally sub-6.
Double-Sune and T-Perm.
2 or 3 free pairs :tu

52 moves / 5.88 seconds = 8.84 tps 

EDIT: It was a pair preservation + 3 free pairs. Technically NL but very easy.

EDIT2:
x' U' r U r' l R U R' D2
y' U R U' R'
y R U' R2' U R
y' L' U L
U y R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 25, 2011)

8.22 3x3 Single: B F2 U' L' D2 U2 L' R' U2 R' B2 F L2 D R U B F2 L2 D U2 L R U2 R



Spoiler



y D U2 R' F L D
U' R U' R' L U' L'
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
R' U' R y U' L' U L
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
R' U' R' F R F' U R
U'

49 Turns/8.22=5.96 TPS


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 25, 2011)

continuing from the 5 6x6 solves that I did last night:

4:43.28, 5:23.65, 4:24.19, 4:49.28, 4:24.84, 4:27.72, 4:57.73, 4:47.04, 4:52.11, 4:46.37, 5:06.90, 4:53.94 = 4:46.92 avg12

4:33.95 avg5 in there too

a couple solves in there had sub-2 centers


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

4x4 with my new method 1:36.94, LL skip and double parity -.- with no parity it most likely wouldn't have been LL skip. Pure OLL parity and 2 corners swapped.

EDIT: 1:28.79 PLL parity

I'm switching to this method :3

EDIT2: 1:28.50


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2011)

What's the method?


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 25, 2011)

First avg12 without a counting sup10. 
8.15, 8.74, (11.22), (8.03), 8.48, 8.87, 9.43, 9.50, 9.77, 9.68, 9.70, 8.34 = 9.07


Spoiler



1. 8.15 U2 D' F' L2 R2 B L R' F' B2 U F D2 U' L2 B D' F2 D' R' 
2. 8.74 R F2 L F2 L' B' R' U' F2 B' L2 U B' U D2 R U2 F2 R D2 
3. (11.22) B D L' R2 D R2 B D F2 D U' L' B2 D' U2 B U2 R U' B 
4. (8.03) R D2 R' F U2 D L2 F' L B D2 R2 U F2 U' F' L2 R F2 B' 
5. 8.48 F' R L' U F2 L2 F2 L B' U L2 U2 B' U2 D' F' L' B D F' 
6. 8.87 L2 U2 D2 R' D2 B' F2 U B2 D2 L B' L' F' D' F2 D R U B2 
7. 9.43 B2 F U D' L R' U B2 R B2 L2 B2 F2 U L F' D L' F2 R' 
8. 9.50 F' U2 F U L R' F2 B2 D R L U2 R' B U' L' U B2 F2 R' 
9. 9.77 U2 R U2 D2 R2 F' D' L' R2 F B' L2 B2 L2 R' D U2 F2 U R 
10. 9.68 F R D R2 L2 B F2 R D U L2 B' R2 B L' D2 L2 U2 R' U 
11. 9.70 L D' R2 B U2 D' B' R' D2 R U2 F L B2 R' F2 L U' L B 
12. 8.34 L F' B R2 F2 R D U' B' U' L U2 D2 L' D2 R B' R2 B' R2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 25, 2011)

11.63 Average of 12!
Average of 12: 11.63
1. 12.91 L2 B2 F R2 U' R' U' B2 U' F R2 B' D' R L2 F' B2 R2 L' D' B L U2 F2 R2 
2. 11.23 U2 F' R2 U' B U' D F2 D F R L' F2 L' F' U B' U' B R B2 R D' F' U2 
3. 10.46 L2 F' U2 R2 B U B' U D' B R' D F' U2 B2 R' F D B' F' L2 F R2 L' D 
4. 12.92 U' D L' D F' R F' R' D B2 F2 U L F2 U2 L F' D' L B2 F R2 U2 F2 R' 
5. (14.42) F U' F R B' L B' L' F' L' B2 U2 B2 D2 F' U R' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L F R' 
6. 12.76 F' B L2 F2 B' R2 F' R B R B U2 R U' D B2 L' B2 D R2 U B2 R B' R2 
7. 11.93 L2 D B' L2 F' L R' U2 F D2 R' D2 L R' F R U B D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U 
8. (9.12) U' F L' F' D F U D' B' L' D U' B F' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 D' B R' D2 U2 L' 
9. 11.97 B' L2 U2 R B' L U2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F2 U' L R' D L2 F2 D2 L F L2 R2 
10. 10.09 D' B' R' L' D' U2 L U' L' F U' R F2 R2 B2 R' F L2 R2 B' L' R D2 L B2 
11. 10.44 B' R2 D R B2 D2 F B' D' R L2 D U' R' U2 R' U2 B2 F' L U F L' R F' 
12. 11.58 B R L F2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 L' R2 B F L2 F' R2 D' F2 L U F' D' U2 R' F2 
And 10.70 average of 5


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 25, 2011)

7x7

9:13.40, 8:56.30, 8:22.81 = 8:50.84 mo3

beats old mo3 PB by ~ 50 seconds. I never practice 7x7, its too annoying. I'm sure I could roll the 9:13 off with something better, but I don't want to.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 26, 2011)

Megaminx

2:40.77, 2:23.56, 2:15.42, 2:09.71, 2:12.71, 1:58.00, 2:08.19, 2:21.01, 2:12.52, 1:58.13, 2:07.04, 2:12.32 = 2:12.06 avg12

2:06.28 avg5 is in there

still using terrible nub last layer

managed to completely fail rolling

still slower than 5x5 :3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 26, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 11.63 Average of 12!
> Average of 12: 11.63
> 1. 12.91 L2 B2 F R2 U' R' U' B2 U' F R2 B' D' R L2 F' B2 R2 L' D' B L U2 F2 R2
> 2. 11.23 U2 F' R2 U' B U' D F2 D F R L' F2 L' F' U B' U' B R B2 R D' F' U2
> ...


 
Oh crap... Is that your PB Ao5 too?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Oh crap... Is that your PB Ao5 too?


 
Nah, PB AO5 is 10.00


----------



## EricReese (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes freshcuber. It is as you fear. The dreaded Sub 20 ao50. Finally here. I finally got off my Dayan 4x4 long enough to do 50 solves. I think I wont touch my 3x3 for a few days haha. 

Gg. I'm quite pleased with my best and worst times. My pb avg in this session is close to my personal best too. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.54
worst time: 23.25

current avg5: 20.66 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 18.73 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 19.88 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 18.96 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 19.62 (σ = 1.71)
session mean: 19.59



Spoiler



Session average: 19.62
1. 17.25 L2 B' F' U2 R' F' R2 F2 D' B U' F' B' R' B R2 B D' U2 F2 L2 B L2 B' F 
2. 16.18 L2 D' F2 L D F B D' R B U2 L2 D' U' L2 F' D2 B R' U' B U' B D U 
3. 22.34 B F D' R2 B L F' U L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' R' B' U F L' D F U L U2 R' 
4. 20.06 U D2 L2 F2 U' D2 F2 L' U R B2 F2 D R B R L2 D F2 U L' F' B' L2 B' 
5. 19.30 L D2 L D R2 L' F2 R U D2 L D L' F U2 B' D' B2 R F R D2 R U2 B' 
6. 18.14 B2 F U F L2 B2 F' U L' D2 F' B' U' B F' D2 F' U' D L' R D U' B2 D' 
7. 16.60 U' R2 D2 F' U' B' D L R D2 U F L R' B2 F' U B' U' D2 F D' R B F2 
8. 20.23 F B' D L' F R' D' L2 D B R B2 U F2 R' F2 R L2 F D B2 F R' F U 
9. 19.57 L D2 U2 L' B2 U F2 B' L2 R F' L' D' U F' D L' D2 L2 B D B2 D B U 
10. 19.19 L2 F' R' D L' F2 L2 F B2 D2 B' D F B' U2 R U B' U D' L2 R D' U2 B 
11. 20.41 R' L' D U' L R D R U R2 F' D F' U' D L F2 D' R2 D2 U' R' F2 B2 D' 
12. 19.48 R' B' D' R L F' B' D2 L2 F B' L R' B2 D' R' D2 L2 U' L R2 B F2 D' L 
13. 19.95 F U' R D' F' B L' F' D' L' B' D2 F2 R' L F L U D R2 L B F U' R' 
14. 21.39 F2 B2 U R2 L U R2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 D' L2 D B' D F' B' R D2 R U2 R' U 
15. 19.09 L D' B L' B' L F2 R' L2 F' L' R2 U2 D2 B' L' B' F R D L' R F D' R 
16. 19.15 R L F U' L B2 F' R F' B' U R' L D' R2 D2 R D2 B D U R' D2 F2 D2 
17. 20.09 R U B2 L2 F' D' F' L U B R' U D R F2 D L2 B' U F' D B' F L' R 
18. 22.17 D F' D B2 F' R2 F' D2 R B R' D' R B L2 F' D U' B' F' D R' L' F2 B 
19. 18.86 F' U' L D' L2 D2 R F' L2 R' F L' F B D U R B' U D2 B' U D' F2 U2 
20. 19.00 F2 U' R U2 R U B F' D' L R' U L' F D2 R' U L2 D' U' L2 F' L' F2 D2 
21. 22.75 D F R F2 D R F' B' L R' D' B' D' L2 B2 D R' U' F' L' F B' D2 F R' 
22. (14.54) U D2 L U2 B2 L' R' D2 R2 U' F2 R' D2 R' U' L F2 R' B' U' D2 R F' R D 
23. 19.98 D' B2 U D F2 U B D B2 R' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 U' B' R' F B' D2 F B U 
24. 21.95 D U' B' D B U2 B' U D2 R F2 D' F B D2 U B2 R' L' B L B D' U2 L2 
25. 19.56 U2 R U' R' F' U D2 B2 F' L2 B' U' D B2 F R2 F' B R2 D2 B R' L' B2 U' 
26. 22.15 D F U2 L2 U F' D B2 D' U F2 L' F2 L D2 B' L2 U D' R' D' B U' R2 B' 
27. 19.37 D' L' F' R F R L' F' U' R L' F2 U2 L2 B R' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' D 
28. 17.64 B2 L U R L' D2 U F2 U' R L2 D' U R' F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 L' U' F' D L2 
29. 18.48 F D R B' F' R B2 L D F U' B U2 B2 D B2 U' F U2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U 
30. 21.61 F D2 B2 L F' D' F' R' F' B2 U2 R' D' U' B F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L D R2 D' R 
31. (23.25) F2 U' B' D' L U F' R2 B R L2 U F B D2 B' D' R2 B' R' D' B2 L2 U' L2 
32. 19.95 B2 R U' L2 F L R B R B2 U R2 B F' D2 F2 R' F2 R2 L B2 R2 B' U' R' 
33. 19.32 R2 D' L' U' B2 R L' U F L F' B L' F U D R F L2 U' D' B2 L' U2 B 
34. 18.16 U' L2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' R D' R F2 D2 F U2 R' L' D' L B' D2 U R' U2 D2 B2 
35. 18.70 R D' U2 R U R B2 F D2 L D2 F' L' R U D2 F U' B' R' D2 B' R' U2 D2 
36. 16.84 L2 D2 L' B' L' F' B L2 B2 F2 D F' U L' F2 U R' U L2 D2 B2 R2 U D' L' 
37. 20.67 U' F' U' D B U L2 F' U2 L2 F D' R' F2 B' U F R' D2 B L2 B' L' U L 
38. 19.89 D2 R B' F R U L F2 D R' F2 D' B' D B2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 L' D 
39. 20.18 L R2 U R2 B' U' F U L R U2 F' D L' R F2 L2 B' F2 U2 L U2 F B' L2 
40. 17.22 F L D R L B2 D2 F L' B' U' F2 R2 B L R' D' U' B2 U' B2 D' U2 F R2 
41. 21.97 D L2 D2 U2 F' R2 D L' U' R D L' R' U' B2 U R' L F B L' R2 F D' R' 
42. 15.03 F2 R' F' D R2 L F2 B2 L' D' U' L2 B F2 L' U L D2 U2 B' R F' B R2 F' 
43. 19.71 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L' B L U R F' U2 B2 U2 R' L' B L2 U F' D' U' L B2 
44. 20.41 U D R' B2 U L D B2 U2 F L2 R2 U' B L' D B2 D2 L D2 U' F R' B' D2 
45. 17.85 B U' B D R D' L U D' F U2 F' L' F D R2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L B' 
46. 20.39 F2 U L2 F U2 D L' R' D2 F D F2 U' F2 D' R' U2 L' U' B' D2 B' U D2 L2 
47. 21.28 F2 D L2 F2 L F' B D L' D' U' L F R L' F U2 R' D F2 B' L2 F B' L2 
48. 22.52 L' U2 L2 F' R2 D' L U' B2 R' F2 R2 B' R F' U D R2 L B L2 B2 F D R2 
49. 20.31[huge lockup into PLL skip. whew] R2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 D F' B2 U F R U' D2 B' F' L' R F' D' F2 R2 L D' L2 
50. 19.45 B' U2 B L2 B' D U2 L F2 D2 B2 U B D' R' D' U2 B F D' U' F' B2 D2 R


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

Aw man. I actually saw that you posted here and have avoided looking at it because I did fear it was the Ao50. You got it by a lot too. It wasn't even like 19.8x you killed it. Well congratulations you've officially kicked my ass. Let's see how long it takes me to get sub-20 now. If you don't go to Cornell I guess I'll have to wait until Nats to race you in person.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 26, 2011)

If someone can carpool me and ryan then we can go.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

times (reset):
22.55, 23.13, 20.91, 22.09, 19.28, 20.03, 22.41, 19.99, 23.94, 19.70, 18.48, 23.97, 21.03, 22.86, 21.78, 20.00 stats: (hide)
number of times: 16/16
best time: 18.48
worst time: 23.97

current avg5: 21.89 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 20.70 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 21.10 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 21.10 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 21.41 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 21.38

PB AO5
PB AO12

WOOHOO


----------



## goshypimple (Feb 26, 2011)

3x3: (8.90), 9.78, 9.13, (9.99), 9.16 = 9.36 

Sub-10! Time to learn full OLL


----------



## EricReese (Feb 26, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I anyone allowed to go to the nats, or are there prerequisites?


 
Anyone can go. It costs money to compete though. That IS a prerequisite


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 26, 2011)

> I anyone allowed to go to the nats, or are there prerequisites?



All you need is money to register. Pretty much anybody can go. 

@ Eric: have you considered taking a bus? I'm taking one to Cornell. I heard it's pretty affordable if tickets are booked early.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> If someone can carpool me and ryan then we can go.


 
Well good luck with finding a ride. I'm gonna go mope with my sup-20 average :'(


----------



## EricReese (Feb 26, 2011)

You can register for bus's? O_O us country folk aint aware of this feature of you city folk.

Where can I do so called bus ride?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 26, 2011)

5x5x5:

1:19.78
1:17.50
1:19.77
(1:38.96)
(1:16.89)

=> 1:19.02!!!

I haven't beaten my pb avg of 5 for such a long time! I'm still using a "2 at a time" edge pairing method


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 26, 2011)

Did 74 solves. New Ao5 and Ao12 PBs
2011-02-25 23:41:25 Best:23.63 Worst:40.09 Ao5:25.88 Ao5 SD:0.56 Ao12:27.95 A012 SD:1.69


Spoiler



1 29.68 F L U2 R F' L' F2 B' D U2 R' B' U2 L' U L D U2 B R2 U2 D R2 D R2
2 31.17 D B2 F' U2 F L B2 R U' L2 U2 B L' D' B' R' B' L2 B2 U F D' R' F R'
3 29.38 L2 R' D L' B D' U' L R' F' B2 U2 B' R' D2 B D2 F' B' R2 U R' D2 U L2
4 32.02 L' R F2 B' U D R' U R' U L' B R2 U' D2 R2 L F' D' U' B U2 D' B D'
5 26.4 D R2 B' D2 F U2 B U D2 L D F2 D U R2 U D' L D2 B2 U' F2 B U R
6 36.47 F' L' F U' L2 D R F R2 U2 B' D B U2 R2 D' B' R B2 R2 F2 D L' U' R2
7 27.2 U2 B R B2 D2 R' B2 R U' F2 D2 U B F R2 U F U2 F2 D' U' R' U R' B
8 30.0 B U' R2 L' U F D R F' R U D2 L' B2 L' D U' F' B2 L R U2 D' L2 R'
9 37.09 D' R2 B2 U' L' D2 U2 B D' U2 L' B' D L2 R' D' R' B F' D2 F' D2 L F2 R'
10 36.51 D' F' U R L U F' B L F2 B L' F' B D' U R D' U' L' U F2 B' D2 L'
11 30.95 B L2 R2 D U' F' D' R' F' R2 U' L2 B U2 B' U F2 B L2 R2 U' F' D U2 R'
12 23.63 U' R2 B L2 B' D' U' F2 B' D F' L2 F' L B D' F D L2 B' F2 U B F' R
13 31.77 D R' U' L2 D U2 R2 U2 R D2 L B D2 F R2 U' R2 F2 R L' F L U' L2 B
14 30.91 U L2 R D F U D' L' F2 R2 D R2 L U' D' L2 F U' F D2 U2 L D2 U L
15 33.9 R' B' D2 U' F U2 D2 L B' L' R2 F L' U2 F' B D2 R' L2 U2 L2 D' R' L' B2
16 33.29 R F' U2 R2 U R2 U L' F' B2 U' F' R D F' B' L' R2 B L2 R F2 B D U2
17 31.6 U' B' F' R L2 F2 U2 R B F D2 L' U2 D' F L2 U2 R' U L2 D L F' D' U
18 24.59 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R' U' R2 L2 B' R2 L' B' L B L2 R' U R2 D' L' R' B2 R2 B
19 31.04 R2 U L' B2 F' R' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F' D B2 U F' U' D2 F B2 U B
20 30.62 B L2 F' R2 F2 R' L' B' U' F U2 F L' R2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F L F2 B' D2 B'
21 26.25 B2 L' F2 L F2 B' R D2 F' B2 D2 U' R' D L' B' U' F2 L' F B2 U' F' L D'
22 30.07 R' B R2 F2 B2 R' L2 B' L2 U2 D' F' L' B R D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U B
23 56.13 R2 F2 D2 R2 B R F' R2 B2 F2 U R F L2 B F L2 R D2 B U L U B2 U
24 32.1 F2 D2 U' L2 R' D' L F B2 U2 R2 U2 F' B' L B2 R' F2 D F B2 L' F B R'
25 29.9 B' L D R2 F' D2 L D' L2 R B2 U B' D' R2 F L' F' D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' U
26 34.89 D' F2 R D2 R D R D2 U2 B2 R B2 L' D' F L2 U' L R' B' F R B2 U' R
27 38.01 D F2 R2 F R F' R2 B' L F2 B L' F2 U' F L R2 U2 L2 F' U F2 U2 R2 B
28 28.26 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' F' L' F B2 R' B U B F2 D F U' D2 B R B F2 L' D'
29 38.04 D' L D' F' D2 L' B U2 B U2 L D R' U2 L2 R' F' B' U D' B' R F L' R
30 31.35 U' B L' U D F D F' B R' U2 B U' B U L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F D' F
31 25.32 D2 F R2 F2 R' L D R2 L2 U L B2 U2 R B L2 R' B2 L U R D2 U2 R D
32 31.14 F2 R2 F2 R' F D2 U' R D' L' U2 F L2 R2 F2 B R2 L D' F' B2 R2 U2 R' B'
33 37.08 U' L F R F2 D2 R' F' D B2 F2 R2 B' U' D' B2 R' L D2 L F B D' R D
34 38.24 D' B2 F' U D2 L2 B2 R2 L U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U L F' D' R D' U' R2 F L2 B
35 36.05 D' F U R2 U B' D' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F D R' D F' U' D' B' L' F' D R2 F
36 31.95 R2 L U' L' D2 F L' D2 U2 B2 F U2 L' B2 F L R2 D L' U2 B' R' D' L' U2
37 34.37 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B F' D2 F' B' L F2 R2 B D' F R' U' L U2 F2 B2 L' F' L2
38 30.3 D U B R' F B D2 B D L D2 U' L2 B2 F' U' B2 F R U' F' D' L2 U2 D2
39 34.43 R L B' L' D2 R U L B2 D U2 L R' B' F2 R L2 D2 R U F' B U2 D' R
40 30.22 R2 B2 F' L' D2 U' B' R' B2 D2 R2 L' D U' B' L D' R2 F R' U L B F2 U2
41 28.86 U' L R2 U2 L2 U B D2 L2 F2 B' L' F B2 L2 R B F2 L U2 R B' R' B2 L2
42 27.86 U' R2 L2 F' U' B D' F' L D F B2 D L F U2 D L R' F' B D2 F2 L2 D
43 26.81 D2 L2 D F' R B' U B' R B2 R' B2 R B' R2 F' L' B L D' R' L U D' L
44 29.1 U2 D F' D2 F' L2 B D' B' L U' R F U2 L U' D' L2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 L2 F'
45 28.79 U2 L2 F' D' U L D' B' L' F2 B R2 D U' F L F L R2 B F L U' F2 U
46 29.76 U' F B2 L' D B R2 U' D2 R' D2 B F2 L' R F2 R' D2 B' D2 R2 B' D F U'
47 33.2 U' L F2 U R D' B U' D2 B' D U2 B D' B' R' B2 F' R2 L' U R2 D U2 L
48 24.15 B F L U R L' F' U' B D B' D R2 U2 L' F2 D B L2 B' U2 B D2 U R2
49 30.67 B' L U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B R' D2 F' B R' L' B L B R' F' L U F2 R' L' U2
50 25.74 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 L D' L' F' U' B2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 B U R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 L
51 25.27 L U' L' B R U' R U' L' U F2 B' R2 L2 B' R' L U B2 R' B2 R L F2 R'
52 26.63 U' R2 F U' B' U B2 R2 L2 D' B' R F D' U2 F2 B U2 R U2 L U' B2 D B'
53 30.63 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 D' U' B R2 L2 F D' F R' L2 U' F2 U2 L D2 L R B2 U' B
54 26.56 U F U F R' L2 F2 L R U2 B R' L' U D2 R2 L2 F' D' F' R D L F2 R'
55 28.64 D2 U' B' R' U B2 R2 B' R' F' R' D2 R' B' F2 R' L B2 D' F' R2 F2 R U2 D
56 39.33 R B2 U' D B' F R B' F' U2 R F' L' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 F' L' U L2 B U' R2
57 34.05 D' R D2 R2 B' D' B' D B L F2 U' D' F U' D' B U2 R' D2 U R' F' R D2
58 26.75 L R F D' U R B2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 F' R' L B2 D2 L' F' L2 R F L2 U R
59 40.09 B R' U2 F2 U2 R L B2 L U' B L' R2 U' L F' D U2 R2 U D2 L' R F' D
60 29.84 L2 R' F' B' L' D U2 R U' R B U D L2 F' L' D' B2 R F B' U' R' L' B
61 25.06 F2 R U D R2 D L2 B' F2 U2 D B' F D L' R' D2 B' F D2 R L B' L2 B
62 29.22 U' L F' U' R U2 F2 B' L' U' R' F U' L2 R' U' B2 F2 R2 U R F' D' B2 U2
63 31.54 L' U2 F D2 R D2 R L D' L F L2 B2 R2 U R' U' R B' R2 D2 L' R2 B R2
64 29.2 B' F' R2 F' R' B' R B R U' R U2 D2 R' B D R2 U B' R U' B' U' F D2
65 25.11 D R' B' F' U' L B' R D R2 U2 R2 U' F' B' R' F2 U' L2 B' D2 B2 L R D'
66 24.84 F2 R2 B R2 D' B D2 F' D' F U' R F2 U F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R' L D U' B2
67 34.97 B R D R2 L2 U D2 R2 D' F' R' D L2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 B R D2 L2 R2 U' L2
68 28.89 F' R D' R2 F U D2 B2 R' L2 B R' U' F L2 F U L' U F2 U' F2 D' L' R'
69 35.09 R2 F' U' F2 B2 R L2 B' R B D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R F L B U B F' U D2 L2
70 32.53 L R2 U F2 B' U2 D B U' R' B F2 R2 U' F R D B L2 F B D B2 R' F
71 37.96 F B' U R U2 R U2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 B F D2 U' F2 R L D' R' U L2 R' D
72 30.32 L2 D B' U2 B L R F' R' U F2 B' D2 U F' R' D' R' F' B R2 U2 F' B U2
73 27.74 R' B' U D2 L' R' F' U2 B F' D U2 R' L2 B' D B' D F B D F' R2 F B
74 29.58 R' F' U' R' U' B U' F L2 R D2 F L2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 B R' D2 U'


----------



## r_517 (Feb 26, 2011)

3x3 

Cubes Solved: 1108/1111
Average: 22.07
Standard Deviation: 3.15
Best Time: 14.23
Worst Time: 36.92


Spoiler



Best Avg of 5: 17.00
1.	17.00	D' R2 U' R2 F2 R' B D' L' R2 U2 L B' F R F2 D' U R' D B2 D L R U
2.	15.39	B2 D2 U L' D U B' F2 L' R2 B F' D2 L R' D L2 R2 U F L D L2 R D'
3.	(14.43)	B D2 U F2 L2 R' F2 L2 R F' D U B F' U' L R' B2 F' D U' F2 D U' R
4.	18.60	D B F' D2 L' R2 D' U2 B2 D' U L2 U' L' R' F2 L U2 L' F' L R U' B' R2
5.	(21.55)	B2 F' L2 R' F' D U2 L' R B2 L2 U' L R U B L2 B' L' R2 U2 B F2 R' B


Best Avg of 12: 18.64
1.	15.06	F' L B2 F' D' U R B' U' F2 L' R D U2 L' R2 D2 R U' R B F' D2 B' U2
2.	20.95	F2 R2 D U' L2 R2 B2 D' U' L' R U L2 U L F2 R' D2 R' F' U' F D2 L' D'
3.	16.57	F2 D2 U2 F D' U2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 R2 D U2 B' L2 R B F D2 L2 R D' U F2
4.	19.39	F' D' U2 L2 R' D U F' L R2 U B F' D R' U2 B' F D2 L' R' U' L2 B F2
5.	(14.81)	L R D2 L' U2 L D F' L R F2 U' R' U' B' F2 U' L2 R B R' D2 U B2 F
6.	(22.86)	B' F' L' D2 U' B2 F2 D' U' B2 D B U2 L' R2 B D U B' F R B F U F2
7.	20.15	R' U' B' L D2 U2 B F2 L2 R D' R D2 U' L2 R' F' U' L B F2 R' U B' F2
8.	17.54	D R' U B' F2 R D' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' U B' R2 D U L2 U B F2 U L R'
9.	19.23	L2 R2 U B F' D' L2 R B2 L' R2 B2 F U L2 F L R' D' U2 L B' F2 L' R2
10.	17.61	D2 B' F2 U L' F' L2 R D F' L2 R U' B' F2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 F' U L2 R D
11.	19.11	B D2 B L' D L2 R' F D2 U F D2 U L' R B' F L' U' B' F' U' L2 R' B'
12.	20.76	U' B R F2 L2 R' U2 L2 R D' L F2 D U2 L' F L D U R F2 L R' D2 F2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

O____o

Average of 12: 13.51
1. (11.20) F' L' U2 F R' B' D L' U R B' L' B' R' F2 L F R2 U L' B2 U2 B' U' L2 
2. 13.05 D F2 L B2 F L U L2 R B' L' F D2 F2 B2 R L2 D' U' B2 L2 R' U' R' D' 
3. 14.59 B2 R' D L D2 L R' F' U2 R2 L' F2 R B U' L' F2 U R U2 F' D L R D 
4. 13.73 B2 D R B2 L' R' U' L U' L D F D2 L2 R D' L2 D F' L' F B' L U' D 
5. (17.41) R' U L2 U2 F2 B D' U2 R' D2 R' F R' L B L' B2 F2 R L B' F' U2 B R 
6. 11.59 R U2 D' B2 L F2 L R' U2 R F D2 F' U2 L B' F R' U D2 F' U L B D' 
7. 12.94 D' U F' D2 B U R D U2 F U' F B2 L U F' U B' R' L' U B U2 R F' 
8. 15.92 B U D L2 D' F' U' L U' B L B2 U L' U L2 D2 F L R U2 B R2 D' B 
9. 14.79 D2 R U2 L' D' L D' B' F' D' F' D F2 R' F' D R2 D' U R D' R2 B R D2 
10. 11.86 D' R2 U2 R' D2 R L2 U D2 B' F' R F2 U2 F' D' F' L2 D2 F R2 D' F' R2 B2 
11. 12.73 D L' F' U B' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U L' F' B R2 B2 F L' U B L2 U' L D2 
12. 13.91 B2 L D F B2 L R D' F2 B D B2 U' D' R2 B' D' L2 B D L B R' B2 L 

Part of 14.58 AO100
Times:


Spoiler



14.14, 15.44, 14.34, 18.40, 14.79, 16.93, 12.58, 14.73, 16.57, 12.80, 12.88, 14.17, 15.84, 13.17, 14.43, 15.14, (11.20), 13.05, 14.59, 13.73, (17.41), 11.59, 12.94, 15.92, 14.79, 11.86, 12.73, 13.91, 16.36, 15.27, 15.39, 16.17, 15.28, 15.61, 14.48, 13.84, 14.88, 13.09, 16.74, 14.62, 15.55, 15.45, 15.02[Why am I being slow.], 12.53, 14.15, 12.67, 13.29, 15.20, 16.11, 14.85, 11.60[lol scramble], 14.79, 17.04, 12.68, 14.03, 14.57, 14.67, 14.03, 15.01, 14.00, 15.23, 14.67, 12.05, 18.96, 13.82, 15.41, 12.36, 14.35, 12.99, 15.33, 16.45, 14.32, 14.72, 13.98, 16.86, 15.79, 14.59, 15.65, 14.03, 15.78, 15.24, 13.76, 12.96, 13.26, 13.71, 16.06, 15.51, 17.34, 13.13, 12.70, 17.32, 13.96, 12.82, 14.22, 12.09, 16.71, 16.93, 15.11, 16.59, 12.87


Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.20
worst time: 18.96

current avg5: 16.14 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 13.20 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 14.50 (σ = 1.63)
best avg12: 13.51 (σ = 1.28)

current avg100: 14.58 (σ = 1.47)
best avg100: 14.58 (σ = 1.47)



Ao100 is PB by ~ .15 also .

Mega Edit ~ 2 hours later:


Spoiler



2gen 2h solving. Best ao12 in the session
Average of 12: 5.69
1. 5.37 U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
2. (4.15) U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R U 
3. (7.22) R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U R U R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' 
4. 6.18 R' U R U' R' U R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R 
5. 6.33 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R U 
6. 4.96 R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 
7. 4.91 R' U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U R' U R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' 
8. 6.47 R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R 
9. 4.62 U R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
10. 6.77 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R 
11. 5.24 U' R U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U 
12. 6.01 U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U' R U


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Feb 26, 2011)

156. 7.43 R' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R B' D2 F' U D2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 NL!!!! WTF?! PB by 2 Seconds!

Rekonstruktion:
X-Cross: z2 y U F R' F y R U R' y U' L' U L D [12]
Pair 2: U2 R' U R [4]
Pair 3: U' R U' U y' R' U R [7]
Pair 4: U' y' R U' R' [4]
OLL: U' R' U' R' F R F' U R [9]
PLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U [13]

Moves: 47 47/7.43 = 6.33 tps!!! Holy..!! I am looking forward to Altbier 2011 next Weekend


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 26, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm still using a "2 at a time" edge pairing method



I really like hearing this


----------



## 7942139101129 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Megaminx:*

Cubes solved: 5/5
Average: *1:37.84* (PB)
Best Time: *1:27.27* (PB) without a skip 
Worts Time: 2:11.75
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1:34.90 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' | R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U | R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' | R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U | R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U | R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U | R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U

(2:11.75) R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' | R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' | R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U | R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U | R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U | R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U | R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U

1:32.69 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' | R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U | R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' | R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' | R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' | R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U | R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 

(1:27.27) R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U | R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' | R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' | R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U | R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' | R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U | R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U

1:45.94 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' | R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U | R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' | R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' | R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' | R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U | R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## JackJ (Feb 26, 2011)

Haiyan's Cube. That I hate.

Average of 5: 14.99
1. 16.40 R2 F' U' R2 L2 F' R2 L' U B2 L2 R2 B D' L B F2 R2 B U' L U2 L' B U' 
2. 14.32 L D' F R' U2 F' B' U L' B R D' R' L D2 R U2 F' L2 U' D B F' D' B' 
3. (12.18) (PLL Skip) L' R D' B2 R2 D2 B F' D U' R' U F' U' D B U2 R' D' B2 U' L B L' B2 
4. 14.26 (OLL Skip) B' D2 R D' F R' F L' U L2 U' D2 R' L2 U D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D F' L' F' 
5. (18.99) B' L D' F2 U' D L B2 F R2 L2 B2 F L2 B2 R' D L F2 R2 L' F D2 B' D'

A little lucky but I'll take it.


----------



## Julian (Feb 26, 2011)

I think you mean:


Fabian Auroux said:


> 156. 7.43 R' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R B' D2 F' U D2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 NL!!!! WTF?! PB by 2 Seconds!
> 
> Rekonstruktion:
> X-Cross: z2 y U F R' F y R U R' y U' L' U L *D'* [12]
> ...


What a perfect solve!


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't practiced 3x3 OH for a while, but I did an avg12 for fun, and ended up with this:

Average: 34.10
Standard Deviation: 2.66
Best Time: 25.44
Worst Time: 38.97
Individual Times:
1. 29.59 D U2 B L2 F2 L' R2 B D' U2 L R U' B D' U2 L' D2 L2 R' B' D2 U' L' B2
2. 30.53 U' B L2 B L' D' F L B2 L2 R B2 D L R' U L' R F U' F2 R2 B2 F U'
3. 33.63 L' B D B' D2 U2 B F L' D' U L' D F2 D2 B R' D' L B F' D U2 B' R
4. 33.65 U' B F' U2 L B2 F2 R B2 L R2 B U2 L B' L2 R2 U' B' F U B' D2 U2 B'
5. 38.94 L2 B' F' L2 U' B' U F' U L2 D U' B D' B2 F D U2 L' U B2 F' D2 B D'
6. (25.44) B R' B' R U' B F L2 B2 F' R' U' L2 U2 L' D2 U R D2 U B2 F D B2 F2
7. 33.96 U' L D2 L' R F D2 B F D2 R' D' B F2 D U2 B R' B2 F2 D2 R' D' L2 R'
8. (38.97) R' B' F D' R U' L2 R' U2 L R2 F2 L R2 F' D2 L' R2 D2 F2 L R B F U2
9. 33.16 B2 F U F' R F' U2 L2 R' D2 R B F2 L' R' F2 R' B' F L R2 U2 B2 F' U2
10. 32.52 L D' L' R' D U2 B F2 D U2 B2 U L2 R2 D' L' R F' R' U L R D U' F
11. 36.86 D B' U2 F' D' L' R B2 F R B L2 D' U' R2 U2 L' R' U L2 R U2 R B L
12. 38.19 D2 U R2 B' F U B L' F2 L2 D R2 F2 L B' R D2 F L D' R' D' U' B2 F'

The 25.44 solve is my new PB single. WOOT!!


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 45.44
1. 46.86 R2 U' u' B2 f2 r2 B' r' R' U' R' u' r2 R' D r U' F B L2 r2 F f' D' R2 L2 r2 F u B' D R' D L f R U2 r L' B 
2. (43.54) r L' F R r' L F R' B2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B r L' f2 U R f' F' D2 f' F r' u L' R D2 B' R' L B R' U D' L B r2 
3. 44.10 L2 D' f D' F2 U' L f2 B2 R L2 u' D2 R L2 f2 L' f r D' U2 R F2 r' D B' f' R2 L' B U' D2 R2 r f' F' B2 u B L' 
4. (50.50) u r' u U' B2 U' r' f' D2 F' u D r D f u' B u U2 D' B U2 B2 F L' R' B' D U u2 R U f2 D R F B L U B2 
5. 45.38 r F' f r' F r' D2 U R2 U B' D R B' R2 L U2 L' D2 B2 u' D' R' r' u2 D2 r' R B R D2 r U' B' L2 F' B' f2 r f 

I finally 'get' my edges method and how to improve it...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

Prevous PB on 7x7x7 was 20 minutes or something. Did two solves.

16:40.87, 13:37.72

lol.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 26, 2011)

5x5
2:08.17, 2:13.06, (2:14.62), 2:03.04, (2:02.99) = 2:08.09
2:15.16, (2:02.17), 2:30.35, 2:14.43, 2:24.73, 2:08.17, 2:13.06, 2:14.62, 2:03.04, 2:02.99, (2:34.38), 2:17.79 = 2:14.44

PB's by 6.88 and 5.00 respectively. Still yet to get a sub-2 single.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> O____o
> 
> Average of 12: 13.51
> [snip]
> ...


My turn 
The avg100 is probably PB. 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.36
worst time: 19.40

best avg5: 12.99 (σ = 0.57) - Solves 96 to 100
best avg12: 13.41 (σ = 0.70) - Solves 89 to 100

session avg: 14.42 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 14.44


Spoiler



1. 14.66 L2 R D F D' R D U' B' L' F L R' D2 B L F D U F' D B' D' F' R2
2. 15.86 R' D U' F L2 U2 R' U2 D' B' D U L D2 R F L R F' L2 D' R2 D B U
3. 13.81 R' D U2 L' B' D2 B F2 D2 L D2 R' D2 L R2 D2 R U2 R2 U' F' R2 L' U' R'
4. (19.40) B2 U2 D2 B' F' L2 U2 D F' L D L B2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 B L' F' B L2 D' U
5. 14.79 D2 B2 U R' B F2 D2 U' F' U' F2 R U2 R F U' B' U D F' U2 F2 D R2 U2
6. 16.03 L R' D' B' D F' U2 D' L U' L' F' R F' D' F2 B2 D F U L B' L2 D U2
7. 14.99 F' L2 F L U' D2 R' U L2 F2 R U' R2 B' F2 R2 F L' B2 R B' U D2 F2 U
8. 14.16 B' L2 F2 U' F2 R L' B2 F R2 F2 R2 B U2 R U' D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R L' D
9. 14.66 F' U' D2 R' B' F2 R D R2 L' B R2 U' R' F' U F L2 U' B2 D' U2 F' B2 U'
10. 16.68 U' F' L2 F2 U2 L U F2 L B' F2 D2 R F B2 D R' U2 D F' D U B' F2 L
11. 13.69 R2 F B U D R2 D2 L U L' U' F R' L' U2 D R B2 L2 U2 B F' L' U2 R2
12. 14.90 U' L' F' B2 L2 R D2 U F U' B' U' R' D2 R2 U2 F2 B L D2 F' R' U2 L' U'
13. 15.58 R2 L D' L' R D F L2 B D2 L D2 L' F D' R2 U D' R U B2 R L B U2
14. 13.60 R2 F' B2 U2 B L F2 D' U' B' L' R2 D2 R2 B' F R2 B' R D B' R2 F U F'
15. 15.73 R B D F L R' F U2 D' F' B' U F U D' R' B R U R2 L B D L2 R'
16. 18.29 L U F' U B' L2 D F D2 R D' U2 L R F2 B2 R' D2 F' B R2 F B2 D' B2
17. 16.15 L2 D R U B2 R' B D2 L' U' D R F' R F2 B R2 B U D2 B2 F L2 U F2
18. 14.08 D' U F L D' B D B2 R2 B L D2 L2 F' D' L' B' U2 R F2 U R' L' F' D2
19. 13.84 B' R' D L B F R B2 U' R2 L' U2 B' L2 U2 L F' L2 D2 L2 R B R D2 R
20. 16.08 L' U' B' F L' B2 U2 R L2 U2 B F U2 L2 B' L' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 D' B' U2 R2
21. 15.11 B D' L F2 B' U' B2 L' B D2 R2 L2 F2 R' L' B2 L' D' L2 F2 R' L B' D' U2
22. 14.42 U2 F' R' L B U' L' F' U' L B' U' B L R' B2 L2 F2 B R U' F2 U L' F
23. 13.76 B L B D2 F' L U D' B' R2 U' D2 R B' F2 R2 B D2 R' F B' U2 B U2 R'
24. 16.67 U D' R U D' L' U2 B' D2 L' B2 F' L U' B' L2 D2 B2 F' D2 B F2 U2 L2 F'
25. 15.54 U R' U' B' R2 U' B R D F2 U2 R' L B L' F2 U2 B F2 U' F' B L2 R F2
26. 14.31 D2 F' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R' F R2 U2 L B' L U' D2 R L' D2 B U' R' L F
27. 14.63 D2 L' B D' L2 D F2 U2 F' L' R2 B U' L F' D2 B' R' U L2 B U2 L2 D2 B2
28. 16.33 F' L' B F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U' F' U L2 F B R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L'
29. 14.91 U' R' L2 F R' B2 U D2 B' R F' R2 U2 D F B R F U D2 R' D2 L' R2 F
30. 15.48 U L' D L' F U' B' R2 F2 L' D B2 U2 B2 F R U R L' F' R2 D R2 U2 R'
31. 13.58 R' B R2 D' B' U2 B U2 D2 R D F2 R' B U' D F L U2 B2 L D2 F R' B2
32. 16.18 F U' F' R2 L U' F B2 D' L' U2 D' B' L' R2 B' R' U' D' R' L' B' L' D' U'
33. 13.20 F2 D R B L R' U' F2 R B' D2 B2 U' D' R' F' D2 R2 U B F U' L' B2 D2
34. 14.46 F' B2 R2 D' F' L' U D' R2 U2 L B F L' R' F L2 U2 D' B R U' R2 B U
35. 15.77 D2 L R D' R2 F' B2 L2 R2 F L U' F L R2 U' L2 B L' D2 F' B2 L2 D R'
36. 15.54 L2 F2 L F2 B L2 R' D2 L2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 B F2 D U B R' L U2 L D'
37. 14.77 D2 U' L U' L' F' U2 R2 B' R2 B D R' U2 R U2 B D' U2 F' D L B D' U2
38. 14.53 L B' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D' U F2 D' L D F' D F' R' B' L2 F' D2 R' B
39. 13.26 B2 U' B2 U2 L D' R2 B U' L2 R' U2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D' B' F' U L2 D F2 D'
40. 12.53 B2 U F D' B' L' R F' B2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 D' R B' R2 U' F2 U2 B' D' L2 D
41. 13.65 L' R2 D R' L2 U B2 L2 R2 B2 L' D L2 U2 L U2 D B F2 D B' D2 U' R2 B
42. 12.64 F D2 L B' F R U L' U R' F2 U' D2 R' D2 B2 L' D R2 D' L2 R2 F2 B' L'
43. 14.21 L U2 B' U2 F2 R2 U' D' F L R D' B F L F' L' F2 B L D' B' U2 L2 R
44. 12.84 U L' U' F' B2 D B' R' F2 L' B' F R' L' B' U2 L' D2 B D L D R2 D2 L
45. 13.18 B D F B2 L D' R' F' D F R' L' D' L2 U2 R L U' B U L2 R U' L2 B'
46. 14.92 R2 U L F B2 L F2 U2 F' U' L2 U' R F' U2 B' D' R U' B' L2 U' L F' D2
47. 15.06 F R2 L' F2 R2 L' U2 D2 B' R' D' B D' B L' B' R B D' L2 D L U L' D
48. 14.27 R' B D' L2 R' B2 D U2 R' B2 D U R' L' B F R B2 U L B D F R F
49. 14.61 D2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 U L R D' L' D' R D2 L D' U2 F' R' L F' U D2
50. 11.51 D' R U' D2 L2 D' U R U2 D F D L' B D U' B' L' D' U' L2 U2 B' U2 B2
51. 13.18 R2 D L' U B' F U2 D F2 B2 L2 B' R F' B' U' R2 B D' F U' R' L2 U R
52. 14.02 B' U F2 D U2 F' L' B2 R2 B R2 U' L R' D2 R F' U2 B D L' D B' R' D
53. 14.35 B R2 L' D' U F' R2 U' D2 R2 F U R L' U F B U2 R D' F L F' B2 L2
54. 16.16 U R F' B2 L B' F U2 B2 D2 L2 R' U' D' R L2 U L2 B D' U F L F R
55. (11.36) F L' D R F2 L U R2 D' R U F2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U' R U2 L D U'
56. 13.97 U' R' L2 B' U' R' L' U' D B' F2 R' B' L U B' R U2 L U F D F2 L2 B'
57. 14.54 F2 L' B' U F' R F R' F' B L' B' D' L2 F' D2 R L U' L' B2 D2 B R L'
58. 14.04 D2 R' B F' U D' L2 F L' U D' B' U2 B R D2 B' F' L' F' D' R2 B F D
59. 13.33 B U2 L' D' U2 R' D B' D2 R2 B U L D' B U' D2 R' F' B' U2 L2 U' L' B2
60. 13.11 R2 D' R2 B' L' R2 B' D B' R L D U' L B2 L2 D' U F2 L' F R2 F2 U L
61. 13.18 L2 U2 F2 R' D U2 L D2 L' B R L2 F' B2 R U F' L R2 F D' L F' R2 F
62. 15.73 D R2 L' F' L2 D2 B' U2 D' F' B L R U2 D R' U D' B2 R2 U' B R' B' D2
63. 13.40 U2 B' F L F2 L' R2 B2 F' L' B2 D R' L U B L F2 B U' R' B D' L' F'
64. 14.27 L2 F' D' F L' U' D' F R B2 L' B R2 D' L2 B D L' R' D' L U2 R U F
65. 13.97 F' B R2 L D' R2 D B L2 D L U2 F D2 L2 D' U2 L U D2 L D2 B' L F'
66. 12.91 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' B F2 R' D' U' B R2 F' U' L' U' F' U' B R2 L2 B2 F'
67. 13.49 F2 U' D L' U R' B2 F R L2 U2 L B F L2 U2 R L F' U2 L R U2 R U'
68. 13.82 L F R' F2 R2 B2 F U D' F' B U2 L U' F D2 B' F2 L U2 L' B R' B' F
69. 15.49 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L F L' R F R2 L' U2 F2 R D2 U' B F U2 R2 D' L2 D
70. 15.49 L U2 B' F' D' L' F2 B U' L' F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F U D2 R U' L F D L' B
71. 14.08 F2 R2 L F' U' R' L' B R2 D' U R2 U2 R' L D' U2 B U' R' U2 R' B' L' F'
72. 15.69 R L2 B F2 R U L2 D2 R2 F L2 U' D' F U' B' R2 D2 U B U2 D' R B' F'
73. 12.00 F L2 U' R L D2 L B' D2 F L' B2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 R U2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 F
74. 15.02 U2 R' B' U' L U F2 R2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F' R' U' L U' D2 L2 R' B D'
75. 14.58 B R' D F B U' B2 R B' R' F L' D' R2 B D F2 D F D2 U2 L B' R2 L
76. 13.09 R2 F2 R D' B' D F2 D F R' B' L D2 R2 D F' L2 B' R' D2 R L2 U' R L2
77. 15.87 U' L' R2 F L' F2 U2 R F' B L' F D' L' R U2 D2 B R' U2 L B2 L F R'
78. 13.36 D' R L2 F R2 L D' F' L2 F R B' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' D2 R' D U R L'
79. 13.93 B2 L R U' F D U' L R2 B L2 U B D2 R F U F R' F D' U' L' D F
80. 13.78 B' U' D2 B' U' B L' U2 F2 L' F' L' R F D' R2 U2 D' R B' F' D R' U2 F
81. 14.74 R' U F' U L2 R2 B R U2 R' D R2 D' B2 F' L2 D' U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R' B2
82. 16.19 F2 B R2 D F2 U' F2 B U' R' B' D' B R2 D2 L2 R F2 B2 R B' L2 F' L B'
83. 17.07 U2 F L U2 D F' R2 L B' D R' F2 U2 L U' R2 D F' B2 U F2 L' R F' U'
84. 12.60 U B' F' D F D2 U' R' F' U' R' D B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R B2
85. 16.43 R2 F2 U' B' D' U2 F2 U F R' D F D R' F2 L2 B U2 F B' D2 B L2 D U
86. 16.05 D R B' L2 U D' R2 D2 U2 R' B' L2 F B' D2 F R' B D L' F B' U F2 L'
87. 14.67 U D' L' B' U2 R U2 D L2 U2 R B' L' U R2 B2 D U B U2 F' D F' L2 B'
88. 15.45 D R' L' U2 B' F2 L2 U L U2 R F L R2 U B F2 L' B F D2 F U' L' R
89. 12.68 L' F2 B2 D R' D U B2 R B2 D2 R2 D U2 F' L F2 D' L U2 D' B' R' U2 F'
90. 13.39 F D2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' F B' L2 B D' L2 F2 B2 D B' U F L' F R' B' R2 F
91. 15.40 R2 B U2 B' L2 R B D2 F R2 F' B D' B2 L2 B' F' R2 L' U2 B' U2 F' B' U
92. 13.17 D' U R' B2 D L2 R' B' U R B' L' F B' L U2 L' R2 B' D2 L U B' L D2
93. 13.95 F U2 R2 D F' D2 F D2 B R' L2 U D2 B U B' L' B2 D2 U2 L' B' U B D2
94. 14.97 R2 B F' D2 F L2 B2 F D' R U2 L D' U' B2 L R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 D2 U
95. 13.46 B2 D B2 U2 F' R L U2 L2 F L D F' D2 F U' F' R2 B2 F2 D B R U R
96. 12.18 R D2 F R' F2 R2 L B' F' L2 B U L U' R' D U' R B' F2 U' F L R U
97. 13.40 R' F U2 B' D2 L2 D' R U L' R D R' D' F2 D2 R B2 F' R' F2 L U2 F' D2
98. 13.40 U' B' R2 F' D' B L2 R2 B' L B' L' R B2 R' U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L D' R L2
99. 13.49 L2 D2 R2 U' L' B R U' B2 R B' U2 F2 R' U L U' L' R D' B' D2 U F L2
100. 11.51 U D2 L' B2 U' F' L' R' B' F U F2 U' B' U' R' L' D R2 B F2 R2 D2 R2 L


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> My turn
> The avg100 is probably PB.
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> ...


 
IT'S ON!

Let the race begin Evan .


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> IT'S ON!
> 
> Let the race begin Evan .


 
What kind of race are we talking about? 
Sub-13 avg12? Sub-14 avg100? The latter is probably harder.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry freshcuber. I can't have you faster at me at any puzzle 

Average of 12: 1:37.97
1. 1:42.59[DP COLL into pll skip. first solve of day. meh] R u2 r2 B F u2 L U' f F r F L r' R B' r' L R' B L' F B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 D U' u' F u2 D' f2 D F' D B f' 
2. 1:42.13 r f2 R u' r L D2 r2 u' f' L' R2 D' f2 L D f' B' L R2 B u2 F2 U2 r' F B L2 u r' U2 u f B2 R r2 B2 U r' U2 
3. (1:25.06) B' D' f B' F u' L U D r u F r R D2 F' R u' r' F2 r' R' u2 U r u F2 L u F2 R2 D2 B r' u' r2 L2 R2 D' R' 
4. 1:30.64 U2 u2 F' u' f' B u B' U2 L2 F f R L' B U' L B F' L2 f2 B2 U r2 R L F' r' B r' D2 r' L' D' f2 r' u R' D2 F' 
5. (1:51.18) u' f L' u D F2 L' B u L' u' L2 U' F L2 B L' u' L' u B F U2 D2 B2 F f' u' r D2 f2 D r F2 L u' D2 L R2 f2 
6. 1:28.35 r2 f2 L U u r' R2 f F2 D2 L u2 F' U F' D' r' U r' R' U2 u F L2 u' B' r2 R' U' L u F L' F2 L' U2 B2 F D2 B2 
7. 1:45.05 u2 L D L2 B' R2 u2 f L2 U u' D r u' U L' R2 u' f2 R L U' D2 B u2 r2 B u f2 U' f2 D2 f' R' u' U D' f' r' B 
8. 1:30.28 L2 u' r2 B2 L2 U' R f L2 B' f L' r' f2 u2 R2 r' B F' D2 r R' U2 u' r' R2 F B2 U r2 f2 r U2 u2 F' D' B' F' u' F2 
9. 1:45.12 B2 L2 u D L U2 F2 f B r L' R f u' L r2 D f B D' F u U2 L D2 B2 D' F' f' L' D2 F2 D r f2 U' f2 B' u' R' 
10. 1:42.24 F2 u2 r L f' u B2 F' L U' F2 B L2 U2 f U r2 D r U f L' U' D' R2 F' r R2 D2 L' u2 U2 F2 u' r' f' L' f2 B r2 
11. 1:41.31 u' F' f U L' f' r' L' D2 r R F2 r f' L' r2 f' U2 r2 D2 B U' f2 u' R2 r2 F' U' F' B' R2 r U2 F r2 L R B2 u2 L' 
12. 1:31.97 D2 U B' r R2 L' F f2 U2 B' r' U2 L R2 r2 B2 f2 L' U F r' u D' r L' U u2 R F2 R2 F' f2 U' r' U' D2 B f2 D2 u'

PB ao12 and single



Spoiler



best time: 1:25.06
worst time: 1:51.18

current avg5: 1:38.50 (σ = 4.64)
best avg5: 1:33.71 (σ = 6.03)

current avg12: 1:37.97 (σ = 6.41)
best avg12: 1:37.97 (σ = 6.41)

session avg: 1:37.97 (σ = 6.41)
session mean: 1:37.99


----------



## pappas (Feb 27, 2011)

Statistics for 02-27-2011 13:34:06

Average: 2.97
Standard Deviation: 0.65
Best Time: 1.84
Worst Time: 7.07
Individual Times:
1.	2.32	U2 F' U' F R2 U' F' U' F R'
2.	4.29	R2 F U' R U2 R' U' F U2
3.	2.72	F' R F' U' F' U2 R U' R2 U'
4.	2.71	R' F U R2 U F2 U R' U
5.	2.96	U' F' U2 F R2 U' R F' U2
6.	(1.84)	F2 U2 F R' U2 R' U' R2 U'
7.	2.15	U F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U'
8.	3.12	R' F U' F2 U' R2 U F2 R'
9.	(7.07)	F U2 F' R F' R U R U2
10.	2.56	F' U R F2 U2 R' F' R' U2
11.	4.27	R2 F' R2 F' R F2 U F' R'
12.	2.55	R F2 R' F R2 F' R2 F2
Mostly cll. Done with m a ghosthand 2x2. Easy Scrambles.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 27, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Statistics for 02-27-2011 13:34:06
> 
> Average: 2.97
> Standard Deviation: 0.65
> ...


 
Congratulations, faster than me by 0.01.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 27, 2011)

2x2 Ortega

single: 1.61 (old was 1.79)
avg5: 3.71 (σ = 0.68) (old was 3.84)
avg12: 4.11 (σ = 0.68) (old was 4.29)
avg100: 4.53 (σ = 0.82) (old was 4.83)


yay


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Average of 5: 57.88
1. 56.80 F2 L D2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 B L' R F2 B' L' B R' D R' U F2 D2 B2 L R B2 
2. (1:16.08) B2 F' L U2 F2 D' R2 U' L' R U2 L2 U2 R F2 L F' L U2 R' D2 F' L' R U 
3. 54.88 F B2 L2 D F' R F' D2 B2 F D' F' L' R2 U D F U' R D B' F R' B' U' 
4. 1:01.95 B' R2 F U F' R L' B D2 L2 R' F' D' L R D' U2 L B D' U' B U' B2 U2 
5. (53.57) U' R D' R L2 F' B R2 D' F L D2 U B2 U2 B' F' U' D L2 D' R U' R' B' 

First sub1 3x3 OH avg5.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 27, 2011)

Statistics for 02-27-2011 05:43:30

Average: 17.44
Standard Deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 10.89
Worst Time: 34.49
Individual Times:
1.	15.45	(-3,-1) (0,6) (4,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-4,4) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (2,0) (0,1) (-3,2) (6,3)
2.	20.45	(0,6) (0,6) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (6,4) (0,3) (-3,2) (-4,3) (-2,1) (0,4) (2,1) (5,0) (0,3) (6,4) (2,1)
3.	17.89	(-5,-1) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (-2,5) (4,4) (-4,4) (6,0) (0,5) (0,1) (6,1) (-1,0) (4,5) (0,2)
4.	12.66	(1,0) (-1,-4) (0,3) (1,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (-1,2) (-2,3) (3,3) (-3,5) (1,1) (5,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0)
5.	15.47	(6,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,1) (3,4) (0,2) (1,0) (-4,1) (-2,3) (-5,4) (5,0) (-5,0) (5,0) (-4,0)
6.	20.55	(0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (-1,0) (1,1) (0,2) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (3,0) (0,3) (-4,4)
7.	19.01	(0,0) (6,6) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,1) (2,0) (6,3) (3,2) (4,3) (2,0) (-4,0) (4,2) (4,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (-2,2) (3,0)
8.	18.86	(3,2) (-2,-3) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,1) (3,2) (1,3) (2,0) (3,0) (6,5) (-5,3) (6,0) (3,0) (5,3) (4,0) (-4,0)
9.	13.72	(0,5) (-5,6) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (4,5) (6,3) (3,5) (-5,3) (-5,0) (6,0) (-1,3) (0,3) (6,2) (4,0) (3,0)
10.	(10.89)	(0,0) (0,6) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (4,1) (3,5) (3,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (1,0) (0,5) (6,0) (-4,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (2,1) (3,4)
11.	20.36	(0,5) (4,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,5) (6,3) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (-5,1) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (6,4) (6,2) (0,2)
12.	(34.49)	(0,5) (0,-5) (0,3) (6,2) (6,1) (0,5) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,2) (0,2) (2,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,5) (-5,4) (3,0) (-1,0)

Sub NR avg of 5 in there 

The 10 was a PLL skip. The 34 had a pop. Most of the solves had U perms...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 27, 2011)

I tried a 2x2-7x7 computer cube relay with one hand 

11:23.717
(2307 turns @ 3.37 turns/sec)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 27, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> What kind of race are we talking about?
> Sub-13 avg12? Sub-14 avg100? The latter is probably harder.


 
Sub14 ao100 seems good (and to me, easier). Sub13 average is just too insane right now. I think the ao100 is possible though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 27, 2011)

lolwat.

Average of 5: 8.82
1. 7.78 U' R2 B R' U' B' U' D F2 R' U2 B L2 B' L2 B' D2 F L D' B D2 U R B' 
2. (7.43) L' U L' R B' L' F R2 F2 U' B' U R' L B' R' U2 B2 R2 D' L' R2 D2 B D' 
3. 9.86 U L2 R' D L' U R D' U2 R2 F2 B2 L' D R2 L' F R' D' R' L2 U' F R2 B2 
4. (11.71) L2 D' R2 B L' D' R2 B' D2 L R' D' R U' R' F' B L2 F B2 L D F' R2 D2 
5. 8.83 B2 R' L2 U' R' L' B U L B F' D2 F R L2 U2 D R2 F D U B2 F' D R 

Solves 1, 2 and 5 are PLL skip >_>


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 27, 2011)

zomg 2x2 <3
2.65, 2.55, 3.08, 2.55, 2.55, (3.61), 2.63, 3.15, 2.31, 2.34, 2.22, (2.00) = 2.60
*AND ON VIDEO!* 
1. 2.65 R' F2 U R' U2 R F U' F R' U' 
2. 2.55 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U2 R U' 
3. 3.08 F U R' F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
4. 2.55 R' U2 R' F U R2 F' U R F' U' 
5. 2.55 F R2 U' F' U' F' R' F2 U R' U' 
6. (3.61) U F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
7. 2.63 U' R' F' R F U' R U2 F' R' U' 
8. 3.15 R2 U2 R U' F' U' F' R2 U2 R' U' 
9. 2.31 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
10. 2.34 U2 F' R U' F' U2 F R U2 R2 U' 
11. 2.22 F2 U2 R F' R F' U R U2 R U' 
12. (2.00) U2 F R' U2 R' F R U2 F R U' 
With LanLan, my V-cube isn't good enough yet. Mostly CLL, maybe a bit of EG-1 as well.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 27, 2011)

Average: 10.92
Standard Deviation: *0.23*
Best Time: 10.31
Worst Time: 11.89
10.74, 10.99, 10.69, (11.89), 10.52, 10.88, 10.94, 11.20, 11.28, 10.65, (10.31), 11.27

Fairly normal average, but the SD :O


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 27, 2011)

Change in edge pairing method is starting to help. Finally sub-1 
56.91, 57.26, 1:06.61, 56.51, 1:05.23, (53.07), 56.61, 1:00.04, (1:12.01), 1:06.13, 1:00.51, 53.45 = *59.93*
6 OLL, 4 PLL parities iirc


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 27, 2011)

Megaminx 
at home PBs

Average of 5 - 1:54.23
1:59.64, 1:51.93, (2:10.75), 1:51.11, (1:49.77)

Average of 12 - 1:56.81
1:55.42, 1:52.14, 1:59.64, 1:51.93, (2:10.75), 1:51.11, (1:49.77), 2:00.71, 2:04.24, 1:51.00, 1:59.94, 2:02.02

I still can't believe how my competition times were so much better than my times at home...




kinch2002 said:


> Change in edge pairing method is starting to help. Finally sub-1
> 56.91, 57.26, 1:06.61, 56.51, 1:05.23, (53.07), 56.61, 1:00.04, (1:12.01), 1:06.13, 1:00.51, 53.45 = *59.93*
> 6 OLL, 4 PLL parities iirc


That's 0.01 slower than my avg12 PB 
We'll both beat it soon.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 27, 2011)

2x2 Guimond 

single: 2.75
avg5: 4.20
avg12: 4.83
avg100: 5.27


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

new 3x3x3 single PB: 21.31
scramble:F2 B U' F U B L2 U L2 B L' R F' B2 D U' R2 U2 R D' R L' F' L2 U'


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 27, 2011)

finished learning COLL. And I can sub-2 all of them


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

AGAIN new Ao12 PB: 27.14


Spoiler



Average of 12: 27.14
1. 29.13 D' F2 U' D' F R L' B' F2 D' U R' D2 F B2 R' B U2 F' L2 B' D L' F' U
2. 28.20 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' B' D' F D2 F2 L2 F B' L U R2 F' U L2 B'
3. 22.96 D2 F2 D U F' D2 U2 R2 U D2 L' R' B2 F2 U F B L2 D' B2 D2 L' R B R
4. 27.70 L2 D F' R' U' R2 L2 U D B D R2 L B' D2 U R F R' B2 R2 D R' L B'
5. 26.10 B' F' D' U R2 L2 B2 D' F R B D' F B R F2 B2 U' F' U D' R' L B2 D2
6. 26.26 U2 R F' D L2 R2 U' F R2 B U' L' F' B' U2 L' D' B' L2 B' R2 L2 D L' R2
7. 27.04 B R2 F' R' B L' F2 B U' R2 F2 B2 D' R' U D' R2 B R F2 R' F' L R2 U2
8. (30.28) L' R' D L' F2 R' U2 F' U2 B' U2 B' U' B L F U2 R' L' F B2 R F B' L
9. 28.92 F' D' F' U D2 R2 B2 D2 L D' R B F2 U F D' U' R B' R2 L F B2 U B
10. 27.64 F L U B2 L2 R' D B2 R D' L B2 U2 D R D L U L' F' B L' R B2 D
11. (22.80) L' B F D' R2 B' R' B D' B2 R2 D' B R' U' L U R2 U2 D' F B2 R' U2 D
12. 27.44 R' U' R' F2 U R B' U' L2 B' L' R D2 B2 U2 R' L U2 D L R' F2 U2 F2 B'



edit:ANOTHER NEW PB SINGLE!!!! 21.21
scramble L' D U2 B R2 B U' F' L2 R' U2 D' R U2 R B U D' F U R' F' U L2

another edit: ANOTHER PB Ao12:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 26.73
1. 28.92 F' D' F' U D2 R2 B2 D2 L D' R B F2 U F D' U' R B' R2 L F B2 U B
2. 27.64 F L U B2 L2 R' D B2 R D' L B2 U2 D R D L U L' F' B L' R B2 D
3. 22.80 L' B F D' R2 B' R' B D' B2 R2 D' B R' U' L U R2 U2 D' F B2 R' U2 D
4. 27.44 R' U' R' F2 U R B' U' L2 B' L' R D2 B2 U2 R' L U2 D L R' F2 U2 F2 B'
5. (35.94) R2 U R B U2 D L2 U L2 D2 B L' F L2 F2 L2 R' F2 B' U F R2 U L' U'
6. 27.13 R' D R2 B' R F R B L F2 B U F2 R' D' B L2 R' B2 F D' F' B2 R2 F'
7. 24.91 D2 U2 L2 U' F L2 U F' U R B' L D2 B R2 F L2 U' D2 L U2 B' U' D2 R2
8. 30.49 D R2 L' D' L' D' B' D R' U L' R' B' U' L2 B' F' U' B L U' L2 R' U' R'
9. 27.65 L2 F' U2 B' D' F B2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 L U2 F R D' B2 R2 L F' B R'
10. (21.21) D L' D U2 B R2 B U' F' L2 R' U2 D' R U2 R B U D' F U R' F' U L2
11. 27.51 U2 R' B R2 L2 F D R D F R D2 L2 D2 L2 F L' F B2 L2 R2 B' L R D
12. 22.84 F D2 R' D' U2 R B R2 F' R D' F B D' U2 L2 D2 B' U' D2 L B' D2 L' D'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 27, 2011)

13.31 avg100


Spoiler



11.29, 13.56, 12.82, 13.91, 10.82, 15.53, 14.47, 13.33, 15.70, 13.94, 15.74, 11.95, 11.90, 13.48, 11.82, 13.05, 13.19, 12.36, 13.35, 14.85, 13.47, 14.00, 11.39, 12.40, 13.05, 11.75, 13.72, 13.17, 17.31, 13.23, 14.49, 13.71, 13.46, 15.76, 14.00, 10.34, 14.37, 12.35, 17.50, 11.41, 12.29, 12.11, 12.60, 11.74, 14.44, 16.57, 14.36, 12.08, 14.56, 11.42, 14.38, 13.66, 11.40, 12.52, 12.85, 14.20, 15.34, 14.45, 12.81, 11.72, 11.18, 14.53, 11.34, 11.65, 14.05, 14.67, 13.13, 11.14, 12.07, 11.07, 16.50, 15.45, 12.59, 13.07, 11.55, 14.04, 14.13, 13.51, 13.06, 12.93, 13.77, 14.61, 13.91, 14.12, 11.42, 12.11, 12.93, 12.83, 12.19, 13.29, 13.66, 12.11, 16.43, 11.13, 14.65, 14.75, 13.43, 13.94, 13.82, 11.98


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 27, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Sorry freshcuber. I can't have you faster at me at any puzzle
> 
> Average of 12: 1:37.97
> 1. 1:42.59[DP COLL into pll skip. first solve of day. meh] R u2 r2 B F u2 L U' f F r F L r' R B' r' L R' B L' F B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 D U' u' F u2 D' f2 D F' D B f'
> ...


 
You're being so obnoxious lol. I've got you in everything but 3x3 and 2x2 and that's mostly because you don't own/practice the other puzzles. You know way more algs than I do and your look ahead is comparable or better. All you need to do is figure out how your edge pairing method affects the edges you're not working on and look for the next edge you need. 4x4 is easy lol and I'm not that fast. If you're going to turn it into a race in everything I'll try and keep up but you'll probably beat me just because I don't have a tone of time to practice.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

*MOAR PBs!!!!*
you guessed it!!!
25.02 ao5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 25.02
1. (27.65) L2 F' U2 B' D' F B2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 L U2 F R D' B2 R2 L F' B R'
2. (21.21) D L' D U2 B R2 B U' F' L2 R' U2 D' R U2 R B U D' F U R' F' U L2
3. 27.51 U2 R' B R2 L2 F D R D F R D2 L2 D2 L2 F L' F B2 L2 R2 B' L R D
4. 22.84 F D2 R' D' U2 R B R2 F' R D' F B D' U2 L2 D2 B' U' D2 L B' D2 L' D'
5. 24.72 R2 B' D F2 B D2 L2 U' L' U' R2 B2 U' F D L' B2 D L2 B' R2 D L2 F' L'



26.31 ao12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 26.31
1. 27.64 F L U B2 L2 R' D B2 R D' L B2 U2 D R D L U L' F' B L' R B2 D
2. 22.80 L' B F D' R2 B' R' B D' B2 R2 D' B R' U' L U R2 U2 D' F B2 R' U2 D
3. 27.44 R' U' R' F2 U R B' U' L2 B' L' R D2 B2 U2 R' L U2 D L R' F2 U2 F2 B'
4. (35.94) R2 U R B U2 D L2 U L2 D2 B L' F L2 F2 L2 R' F2 B' U F R2 U L' U'
5. 27.13 R' D R2 B' R F R B L F2 B U F2 R' D' B L2 R' B2 F D' F' B2 R2 F'
6. 24.91 D2 U2 L2 U' F L2 U F' U R B' L D2 B R2 F L2 U' D2 L U2 B' U' D2 R2
7. 30.49 D R2 L' D' L' D' B' D R' U L' R' B' U' L2 B' F' U' B L U' L2 R' U' R'
8. 27.65 L2 F' U2 B' D' F B2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 L U2 F R D' B2 R2 L F' B R'
9. (21.21) D L' D U2 B R2 B U' F' L2 R' U2 D' R U2 R B U D' F U R' F' U L2
10. 27.51 U2 R' B R2 L2 F D R D F R D2 L2 D2 L2 F L' F B2 L2 R2 B' L R D
11. 22.84 F D2 R' D' U2 R B R2 F' R D' F B D' U2 L2 D2 B' U' D2 L B' D2 L' D'
12. 24.72 R2 B' D F2 B D2 L2 U' L' U' R2 B2 U' F D L' B2 D L2 B' R2 D L2 F' L'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 27, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
9.00 3x3x3 solve. PLL skip. OLL was fat anti sune.
YESS.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

Not a speed accomplishment,, but an SD one
current avg5: 34.90 *(σ = 0.20)*



Spoiler



Average of 5: 34.90
1. 35.11 D2 B F' R' U2 D2 R' L' D R2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 B' L D2 L2 B' R D2 L' F'
2. (30.38) B' D2 U' B U2 D R F B2 U' R B' F U R' L F' D' R' F2 U2 R D R2 F
3. (47.10) F' D' R' L2 U' L2 R' U R B' L2 F D2 B U B2 R' L F' L' F2 L' R U F'
4. 34.64 D' B' U2 R D2 L B D' B2 D L' B L' R' D2 U R2 L' D2 U B' R L2 D2 U'
5. 34.96 B' F2 U R L' D B R2 L' F2 U2 D' F2 D' U2 B' U2 D' L U' R2 L' B' L' U2


----------



## EricReese (Feb 27, 2011)

WOah. Beat both PB NL and Lucky single solves right after each other and somehow beat my ao12 pb by like 5 seconds O_O

Average of 12: 39.27
1. (33.38) B U' D R' D B' R F2 D2 R' F2 U B' L' D2 B' D2 B' U' R D B' L' U2 R' 
2. 33.48[wow broke both NL and Lucky PB's right after each other ] F2 R2 F' U L2 R F' L2 R2 F B' U2 D' R L B D L' D2 F' L' D L D2 L 
3. 35.24 F U' L F2 D2 F2 B2 R' F' L2 D B2 L' F' D2 L' B' F' L2 F2 D' F R2 D2 F2 
4. 36.56 D2 R' L2 U' F D F' U2 B' D F' D' L F' R2 D2 F' B U' D' R' B2 F' D L 
5. (46.26) R2 L F D' R D' F L D' U' F' D' U2 B' L F L2 U2 R' B L' F2 R2 B U' 
6. 43.31 F2 U' D B2 F2 D R2 F D U' L' R2 B2 L2 B R2 B' F D' F' R2 B' L B' U 
7. 40.24 R' B' D2 L' F' L U B' F2 D B L2 F' L2 F D2 L F' B2 L' D F2 B2 D L' 
8. 45.44 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R' D L' F2 B2 L' B U' L' D' B2 R' U B' D' B2 L' U2 R2 L' 
9. 43.05 U2 D2 L U D2 L' F B' L2 R F D2 R' B' U' B' U2 B' L' U L' U R' L2 D2 
10. 38.53 U2 L R' D F B L' F2 L' U2 F2 D U' L R2 U R2 F' B' L' F' U2 R U' L 
11. 41.32 L2 R' D L' D U L2 F L B U' L' R' F U' B F' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 B' 
12. 35.59 L D' B2 F' R' U' L2 D2 R2 D F2 R' F' R' B L B' U' B F' L D2 B2 F U' 



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 15/15
best time: 33.38
worst time: 46.26

current avg5: 40.97 (σ = 1.86)
best avg5: 35.09 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 39.27 (σ = 3.81)
best avg12: 39.27 (σ = 3.81)

session avg: 40.31 (σ = 3.93)
session mean: 40.25


----------



## Weston (Feb 27, 2011)

(13.75), 12.29, 12.06, (10.97), 13.46 = 12.60 avg5
all full step.

Finally a new OH pb

EDIT:
15.06, 15.90, 13.75, 12.29, 12.06, 10.97, 13.46, 14.42, 15.61, 16.58, 15.55, 16.94

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.97
worst time: 16.94

current avg5: 15.91 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 12.60 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 14.47 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 14.47 (σ = 1.46)

Too lazy to roll


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Not a speed accomplishment,, but an SD one
> current avg5: 34.90 *(σ = 0.20)*
> 
> 
> ...



*you FAIL again.*
Two sub 27 PB followed by a stddev PB averaging 34?



danthecuber said:


> *MOAR PBs!!!!*
> you guessed it!!!
> 25.02 ao5
> 
> ...


 
This fits very well with all your CE a inverse scramble posts in the Example solve thread.

DanFAILcuber


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Part of 14.58 AO100
> current avg100: 14.58 (σ = 1.47)
> best avg100: 14.58 (σ = 1.47)





Evan Liu said:


> My turn
> session avg: 14.42 (σ = 1.27)
> session mean: 14.44


 
My turn Evan 


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.00
worst time: 18.26

current avg5: 14.22 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 13.17 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 14.46 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 13.59 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 14.23 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: 14.23 (σ = 1.45)


Times


Spoiler



13.76, 14.61, 17.20, 9.00[AH PB!!!], 15.69, 13.71, 16.11, 15.95, 12.08, 14.27, 13.89, 12.27, 15.12, 12.99, 13.73, 14.86, 14.56, 13.92, 12.92, 13.38, 13.23, 12.70[13.99 avg of 22 so far], 16.63, 14.29, 13.82, 14.98, 14.65, 15.39, 13.85, 15.39, 13.99, 15.28, 13.00, 12.88, 15.73, 16.00, 14.48, 14.88, 18.26, 13.91, 12.28, 14.15, 14.17, 13.52, 17.59, 12.88, 13.75, 13.88, 11.96, 14.99, 17.69, 13.40, 16.20, 13.91, 13.20, 14.06, 12.94, 17.01, 11.73, 15.09, 14.95, 12.64, 14.23, 13.13, 11.79, 14.37, 14.75, 12.90, 14.65, 14.00, 16.08, 12.78, 16.29, 10.60[!!!], 16.16, 13.08, 13.98, 13.46, 14.11, 14.77, 13.25, 14.16, 16.02, 13.32[oll skip. hand slipped on v perm], 11.00, 14.51, 13.19, 14.70, 15.27, 12.61, 16.57, 15.87, 14.99, 12.28, 14.13, 14.44, 18.06, 14.60, 13.63, 12.53



PB single/100 in there. And a very nice average of 12 in there . My single has gone unbroken for...months and months. Sooo happy I finally beat it .


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 27, 2011)

7x7 avg5

6.31.50 6.20.11 7.15.31 6.30.84 6.19.08 = *6.27.48* 

PB I think.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> *you FAIL again.*
> *Two sub 25 PB followed by a stddev PB averaging 34?*
> 
> 
> ...


 
First bold: Yes, I know I'm inconsistent. It's part of being human. That's why I said it was an SD accomplishment, not a speed one.

Second bold: That has nothing to do with this and I fixed that post so it is a CFOP solution, which is the method I use.
That was only the second time I ever posted a CE solution, and I never posted an inverse scramble solution.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 27, 2011)

L6E with a 4x4

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.67
worst time: 8.22

current avg5: 5.07 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 2.04 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 4.09 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 3.16 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 4.39 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 4.39 (σ = 1.32)



Spoiler






Spoiler



1. 0.67 M U M' U M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M





Spoiler



Average of 5: 2.04
1. (6.75) M' U M U M2 U2 M' U M' U M2 U2 M' U' M 
2. 2.24 M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U' M U M2 U' M 
3. (0.67) M U M' U M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M 
4. 2.04 U M' U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U' M U' M U M' U' 
5. 1.84 U M U M2 U M2 U' M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.16
1. 4.22 U M U2 M U M U M2 U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 
2. 2.99 U M U2 M U2 M U2 M' U M' U M' U' M2 U 
3. 3.14 M' U' M U2 M' U' M U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 
4. 3.92 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U' M U' M2 U' M' U M 
5. (6.75) M' U M U M2 U2 M' U M' U M2 U2 M' U' M 
6. 2.24 M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U' M U M2 U' M 
7. (0.67) M U M' U M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M 
8. 2.04 U M' U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U' M U' M U M' U' 
9. 1.84 U M U M2 U M2 U' M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' 
10. 3.18 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U' M U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' 
11. 5.11 U M' U' M' U M' U' M2 U M' U M2 U' M U2 
12. 2.91 M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M'





Spoiler



Average of 100: 4.39
1. 4.54 
2. 6.06 
3. 3.48 
4. 6.76 
5. 4.11 
6. 4.86 
7. 7.15 
8. 3.56 
9. 2.50 
10. 5.13 
11. 5.55 
12. 4.74 
13. 5.64 U2 M' U2 M U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M U M' U 
14. 8.13 M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M U M' U M2 
15. 4.31 M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U M U' M2 U M 
16. 4.06 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U M2 U' M2 U' M' U M U' 
17. 5.40 U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M U' M' U' M2 U M U2 
18. 3.67 U M U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U M' U M U M2 U2 
19. 5.01 U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M' U M' U2 M2 U M' U' 
20. 3.38 U M U' M2 U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U' M' U' 
21. 6.42 M U M U' M U2 M2 U2 M U2 M' U M2 U' M' 
22. 7.10 M' U M2 U' M' U M U M U M2 U' M2 U' M2 
23. 4.34 U' M2 U2 M2 U M2 U M' U' M' U M' U2 M U2 
24. 3.81 U2 M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M' U M U M' U M' U' 
25. 3.59 U M U2 M2 U2 M' U M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 
26. 3.79 M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M2 U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' 
27. 3.33 M U2 M U M U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' 
28. 2.17 U' M' U M U' M2 U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M U2 
29. (8.22) U' M' U' M' U' M U2 M U M2 U' M2 U M' U' 
30. 4.98 U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U' 
31. 5.92 U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M U M' U M U M2 U 
32. 2.79 M2 U' M U M U M' U2 M U M2 U2 M U2 M 
33. 4.63 U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U M2 U2 M U 
34. 4.22 M' U M U M' U2 M2 U' M' U M2 U M U M 
35. 4.68 U M U2 M U M2 U M2 U M U' M' U M2 U 
36. 3.70 M U2 M2 U2 M U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M2 U' M' 
37. 2.42 M2 U2 M U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 
38. 4.91 M U M' U' M2 U' M U' M U2 M2 U' M U2 M 
39. 4.09 U2 M2 U' M' U M2 U M U' M' U' M2 U M U2 
40. 4.56 U' M' U' M U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' M2 U2 
41. 4.09 M2 U M U' M' U' M' U M U' M2 U2 M U M' 
42. 4.54 M U' M U M2 U M' U M2 U' M U M U M2 
43. 4.98 U M' U2 M' U M' U M U' M' U M' U' M2 U2 
44. 3.35 M2 U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M' U' M2 U M 
45. 3.86 U M2 U2 M U' M' U M U M2 U' M' U M' U 
46. 5.33 M2 U' M U M' U' M' U M' U M2 U M U2 M' 
47. 4.93 M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M U M U' M U' M' U M' 
48. 6.10 U2 M2 U M2 U' M' U' M' U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' 
49. 5.42 M U M' U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U M U M' U M' 
50. 6.27 U M2 U M2 U M2 U M U M' U M U2 M2 U2 
51. 5.35 M2 U2 M2 U2 M U M U M' U M' U2 M2 U' M 
52. 4.30 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U M' U' M2 U M' 
53. 3.80 U2 M2 U' M U M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 
54. 6.67 U M' U2 M U2 M U' M U2 M U M2 U M U2 
55. 3.09 M U2 M2 U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M' 
56. 3.43 U M U2 M U2 M U M U' M U M U' M2 U 
57. 4.80 U2 M U M U M2 U M' U2 M' U' M U M2 U2 
58. 3.64 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U M U M' U2 M U M2 U 
59. 3.46 U' M' U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U' M2 U2 M' U' 
60. 4.13 U2 M2 U M' U M U M' U' M U' M2 U M2 U2 
61. 3.50 M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U M' 
62. 2.24 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U 
63. 5.82 M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M U' M U M2 U' M 
64. 2.49 U M U' M U2 M2 U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U' 
65. 4.65 M U' M U' M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M2 U M 
66. 3.74 U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U 
67. 3.11 U M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U M U' 
68. 4.26 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' 
69. 4.49 M2 U' M U' M U' M U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M' 
70. 4.62 M U2 M U2 M' U' M U' M U M2 U2 M2 U M2 
71. 6.70 U2 M2 U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U' M U' M' U 
72. 2.44 M2 U2 M U' M' U M U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M 
73. 4.58 U' M' U M' U' M U' M' U M U M2 U M2 U' 
74. 5.35 M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M U M 
75. 4.22 U M U2 M U M U M2 U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 
76. 2.99 U M U2 M U2 M U2 M' U M' U M' U' M2 U 
77. 3.14 M' U' M U2 M' U' M U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 
78. 3.92 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U' M U' M2 U' M' U M 
79. 6.75 M' U M U M2 U2 M' U M' U M2 U2 M' U' M 
80. 2.24 M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U' M U M2 U' M 
81. (0.67) M U M' U M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M 
82. 2.04 U M' U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U' M U' M U M' U' 
83. 1.84 U M U M2 U M2 U' M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' 
84. 3.18 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U' M U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' 
85. 5.11 U M' U' M' U M' U' M2 U M' U M2 U' M U2 
86. 2.91 M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' 
87. 7.49 U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 
88. 5.95 M2 U M2 U' M' U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U' M U' M 
89. 3.87 U2 M U2 M' U M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M U2 
90. 4.47 U M2 U2 M2 U' M U' M' U M' U M' U' M2 U' 
91. 2.73 M U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U' M' 
92. 3.02 U' M2 U M' U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U M U 
93. 3.46 U' M U M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U2 
94. 4.64 U' M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2 U' M' U' M2 U2 
95. 3.30 U2 M2 U M' U M U' M U M2 U' M2 U' M U 
96. 2.91 M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' M' 
97. 5.63 M' U' M2 U' M U' M' U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2 
98. 5.93 U' M' U M U2 M' U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U M U 
99. 4.57 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 
100. 5.02 M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U' M2 U2 M U' M U M'


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 27, 2011)

2x2 Ortega

(2.84), 4.16, 4.45, 3.58, 4.15, 3.79, (7.14), 4.15, 4.24, 3.17, 5.03, 3.82 = 4.05 avg12


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 27, 2011)

LSE

2.22, 1.78, 1.82, 1.47, 2.52, 2.78, (1.00), (3.03), 2.19, 2.74, 1.51, 2.67 = 2.17 avg12 (1.94 avg5)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> LSE
> 
> 2.22, 1.78, 1.82, 1.47, 2.52, 2.78, (1.00), (3.03), 2.19, 2.74, 1.51, 2.67 = 2.17 avg12 (1.94 avg5)


 


IRC said:


> [4:21pm] Kirjava: current avg12: 2.17 (σ = 0.48)
> [4:21pm] Kirjava: that's just crazy
> [4:22pm] jernqvist: you crazy
> [4:22pm] JonnyWhoopes: wut
> ...


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 27, 2011)

NEW PB!!!!!!! OH avg. 12
Average of 12: 19.08
1. 19.42 D2 L D2 U R' U2 D R D2 R L2 F L' U B2 L2 U' B R2 D' R' U L2 R' D' 
2. 17.78 R2 D' U B' U D L' B R2 B2 R' L' F' L B2 F2 R2 B' L2 U D' B D L2 R 
3. 18.76 U' B' D2 U2 F' D2 U' B D2 F' U L R' F' U' B L U F D2 U' F' B2 R2 U2 
4. 20.67 B2 R U2 F' U' L B U2 F' D2 F R F L' B' L' R U2 D2 F2 R2 D L B' F' 
5. 18.81 D2 B' U L D' L2 R B2 U R2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 L D U2 R B' R U' B' F2 D2 
6. 19.65 B2 D B' R' L D2 F D F' R2 U' L2 D R' L2 F' U2 F B R' L2 U' L2 B2 L' 
7. (15.56) L' D' L' R2 D' U' B2 U2 F B' D2 F B2 R' B D' U F2 R D R' F R L F' 
8. 18.35 U2 L B2 U D2 L2 F2 R' L' F2 B2 L B U B2 F' U' L D2 L2 B L' R' F U 
9. 17.47 D' F' B' U' B U B' L D B' U2 L D U' B F2 L B2 R F R' U' F2 L F 
10. (21.68) U2 L2 F' D' U F D F R2 B2 R B F U R U R B R F U R L U' R' 
11. 20.70 L U' B2 U' F' L2 U B' F U2 B D2 F2 D2 F' L U2 R B' D B L2 B2 F' U 
12. 19.18 F B U' L R' D' B2 R' D2 L' F' D2 R' D F' B2 U2 F' D U F' L' U' D2 F2


----------



## Tortin (Feb 27, 2011)

3:28.50 7x7.  Average of 5 was crap, though.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 27, 2011)

2x2 Guimond 

avg5: 4.01
avg12: 4.69
avg100: 5.18


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)

Emily o_o

44.81 Second PLL Time Attack on video. 'Tis a PB.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> My turn Evan
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Nice average. 
I only have one sub-10 single ever (9.57 - OLL Skip + A perm). Too consistent?  Oh well, I don't really care about that.
I probably won't have time for an average of 100 until next weekend, so you can rest safely until then.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)

41.40 PLL Time attack.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> LSE
> 
> 2.22, 1.78, 1.82, 1.47, 2.52, 2.78, (1.00), (3.03), 2.19, 2.74, 1.51, 2.67 = 2.17 avg12 (1.94 avg5)


 
Osht thats fast.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rubik's cube
28/02/2011 1:12:43 PM - 3:37:27 PM

Mean: 19.43
Standard deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 13.71
Worst Time: 24.03

Best average of 5: 17.72
12-16 - 18.97 (20.25) (13.71) 16.53 17.67

Best average of 12: 18.25
10-21 - 16.95 19.50 18.97 20.25 (13.71) 16.53 17.67 20.29 (20.49) 17.79 17.83 16.79


Spoiler



1. 22.57 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U F' L2 D' B R' D' U' F D L' U'
2. 17.68 D2 F2 D L2 U F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R' D B2 F L D2 B' R2 F2 D
3. 17.51 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R D F2 U2 R' L2 B' D' R
4. 18.69 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L' F U2 L F2 D' L' D B' R2
5. 19.32 D L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R L D L D2 B' U2 L F R2 U'
6. 19.90 B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 L' F2 L2 B' D F2 R2 D' L2
7. 20.26 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' F' U L B' R U F2 D'
8. 15.83 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L' F R F L2 B2 R2 D' B' U R
9. 19.89 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D U2 B R' F' D' B D2 R F L2 U2
10. 16.95 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D R D B2 U F L2 B' D F U
11. 19.50 D' B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B D2 F2 L D2 L2 B U2 B2 D'
12. 18.97 U F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L' F2 U' F' R2 F U R F2 D
13. 20.25 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' R' F2 R' U' F2 L B F L2 D'
14. 13.71 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F U2 R B R B2 U R' D' L' D'
15. 16.53 U F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L F' U B2 U B D2 U' B' L2
16. 17.67 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R F U R U2 B' F' R2 L'
17. 20.29 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D F D F R2 F R' L2 F R' U
18. 20.49 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U F U2 B R' U B' R' B2 D2 L' D
19. 17.79 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L B D L2 B U2 L' U2 F' L2 U2
20. 17.83 U R2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' F R' B U' B F2 D L' D U2
21. 16.79 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 L F2 D' R2 U2 B D F' L D'
22. 18.85 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R U R L' D2 U' B2 D F' U2
23. 20.40 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L2 D' B U R D F2 R L B2 U' B R2 U2
24. 23.82 D F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L B R' F' R' L2 B' R2 D U
25. 21.73 U F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 L D2 R F D2 R2 D2 B' U F L'
26. 20.82 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U R B L D' F2 L2 F' D L' D2 U
27. 20.38 F2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D U' L2 U F U F' L' D2 F2 D2 F D R U'
28. 20.76 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 U2 L' D B' R' L2 B D R' B F' U2
29. 18.04 D2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R' B' R2 L' D2 L2 B U L U
30. 24.03 U' F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D L' R2 F2 D B' R' U' L' F' R U'
31. 18.78 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' D2 F' U2 B2 D' L B2 U' L'
32. 18.19 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' L D R' L2 U' B' D R' F2 U'
33. 20.33 B2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B U2 L' B2 U' F2 U R B2 U'
34. 18.81 U' R2 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' L' U2 F' U2 R' D2 B2 F2
35. 18.30 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' F' R' D' U' R B2 U' F2 D'
36. 20.36 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B R' L2 B L' U F' R U2 B' U2
37. 19.67 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R U2 F' U' R F2 L' D2 F' U'
38. 19.62 U2 F2 D L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' R F U R2 D2 L2 F R B D2
39. 21.08 U B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U R' F2 U F' R D2 F U' F L'
40. 17.73 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D R F D' L D U R L2 B F' D'
41. 18.70 F2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B' D L D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F U2
42. 19.61 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B' D L F2 L' U L F' R B'
43. 20.05 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 D B2 R2 B2 R F R2 D F2 U' L U' B' L2 D'
44. 14.70 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B' D R L D' U' B' U L' B
45. 20.54 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F' D' R2 F U L B D B'
46. 21.19 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B' L2 F' L' D2 R' L D L2 B U'
47. 23.12 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 U F2 L2 D L' F' R2 L' D R' L2 B2 R F'
48. 20.63 D F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L' B F' L2 F2 R D' U2 L' U2
49. 21.94 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F L D R2 D B' L D' U B U
50. 21.34 D B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F U' L' F' U B L' U L' U



13.71 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F U2 R B R B2 U R' D' L' D' OLL skip.

x2 D L F D2 R U R' F
y' U L U' L' 
U R U' R' U y' R' U R2
U R' L U' L' 
R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U2
48moves/13.71 = 3.5tps


----------



## Tortin (Feb 28, 2011)

3:27.98 7x7.


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 28, 2011)

11.96 PLL skip. First sub12 

(nonlucky PB is still 12.57)


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 28, 2011)

11.99 avg12! Sunday Contest!
Gogogo compete .

9.90 NL (PLL was Ub) + 11.67 avg5 in it.
Hehehoohoohahahahaaahahahaah /CrazyHand

EDIT: 201*1-2-27* ^_^.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 28, 2011)

New PB Average of 12 3x3 (I think):
Average of 12: 18.41
Best Average of 5:17.32 <Last 5 solves>
1. 18.07 R' U D B' D2 R L D U2 L2 F U R2 U' L2 F2 R' L2 D' L2 F2 B2 L2 R F' 
2. 21.40 F2 L' U L D2 R U2 L2 B R2 D' R' L2 D' U' R F' L' F2 L R2 D' U2 L F2 
3. 18.65 F' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 F' L R F B D R L2 U D R2 B2 R U 
4. 16.91 F2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 D L' B2 R2 L' F L D' R U D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B U2 D2 F 
5. 19.84 D2 B F D2 B2 R2 D2 F L R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D' F D R2 B' R' 
6. (14.75) B' L R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L U R U2 F2 D' B2 R F' R2 B2 L' R2 U' D2 R D2 L 
7. (22.47) F D2 B' R' U' D' B' L' R B L' U' R2 L2 U' L D F' D' F2 B2 D' B D2 R 
8. 17.63 U F2 U2 L' B2 L' B' D' L2 D2 B U D B2 L F' U R2 F D L' U R' L' F' 
9. 17.15 R' F' B' R2 U2 L D R2 D2 R' F2 L2 F' U F2 B' D2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 R2 U R 
10. 20.91 U' B' U D' L2 R D2 F2 U' F' D B' L2 B' R' B' L2 U L' R2 F2 D' F2 L F2 
11. 17.19 R D' R' U2 D2 F2 U' R' L U R D2 B' D' B' D' L2 F2 U2 B U' B U' D' F2 
12. 16.38 F' U R' L2 F' B' R D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F B U2 B' L2 B2 F R2 D2 L'


----------



## Julian (Feb 28, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Hehehoohoohahahahaaahahahaah /CrazyHand


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 28, 2011)

9.21 PLL Skip. I Zeroed though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 28, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Nice average.
> I only have one sub-10 single ever (9.57 - OLL Skip + A perm). Too consistent?  Oh well, I don't really care about that.
> I probably won't have time for an average of 100 until next weekend, so you can rest safely until then.


 Perfect, because I won't have time until Friday, most likely.

Average of 100s are long and tiring . I'm quite surprised that my ao100 dropped ~ .3, I was doing amazing for a 30 solve streak 

And web what do you mean? You got a PLL skip _because_ you zerod...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2011)

7x7 sim
2:32.279 2:27.938 2:29.389 (2:27.199) 2:33.097 (2:41.826) 2:36.897 2:33.922 2:34.906 2:34.455 2:32.84 2:30.641 => *2:32.636* avg12

I messed up a lot, though... I could definitely shave a few seconds off this.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 28, 2011)

Randomly decided to do some 2x2... then this happened 
Easy scrambles, but whatever.

PB Average of 12: 4.24
1. 3.69 R' F R F' U' R' U' R U2 R' U'
2. 3.86 F' R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U'
3. (2.91) F' U R2 F2 U R U R U2 R' U' --- should have been sub2 at least :/
4. 3.33 U' R' U2 F U' R2 U R U R' U'
5. 4.56 F' R F' U F2 R F2 R2 U' R' U'
6. 5.75 F' U' R2 F' R' F U R2 F' R' U'
7. 4.31 F' R F' R' U2 R U2 F' U2 R' U'
8. 4.40 U2 R U R2 U R2 U F U2 F' U'
9. 3.57 R' U R2 U' R2 U F' R2 F R' U'
10. (7.02) U F' R U' F U2 F' R F' R' U'
11. 4.49 F' R' U R2 F' U F' R' U' R' U'
12. 4.41 U2 F U R' F2 R U' R' U R2 U'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 28, 2011)

9.66 3x3
Lost the scramble, Bleh
Cakes


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 28, 2011)

3.87 2x2x2 avg12  (Not PB, very nice though)
2.92 avg5, PB!

1.	(0.70)	U' R2 U' R2
2.	(5.01)	F2 R U2 R U' R' F2 R' F2
3.	2.78	F' R2 F2 U R' F2 U F'
4.	2.49	U R' U F U2 F U' F2 U'
5.	3.50	U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U'




RyanReese09 said:


> And WEB what do you mean? You got a PLL skip _because_ you zeroed...


*fixed 

And nice try, but I can't reveal the secrets. Just go with "I could have gotten a time like that without a PLL Skip because I Zeroed."

EDIT: 12.17 avg12 w/ 11.77 avg5. I'm on roll! _pun... semi-intended..._


----------



## Faz (Feb 28, 2011)

Tortin said:


> 3:27.98 7x7.


 
Wut nice


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2011)

7x7x7 sim PR/UWR single: 2:13.545 (656 moves at 4.91 tps)


----------



## pappas (Feb 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 7x7x7 sim PR/UWR single: 2:13.545 (656 moves at 4.91 tps)


 
wtf. I didnt think that was possible. Congrats. anyway 1:18 5x5 single with slow H perm. 22 sec centres and finshed redux at 58.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2011)

computer aerobics 2x2

number of times: 300/300
best time: 1.26
worst time: 35.09

current avg5: 5.27 (σ = 1.38)
best avg5: 3.35 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 6.31 (σ = 2.94)
best avg12: 4.39 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 7.78 (σ = 6.08)
best avg100: 6.48 (σ = 3.29)

session avg: 7.29 (σ = 5.09)
session mean: 7.36

Times:



Spoiler



22.97, 7.66, 6.43, 3.40, 4.62, 4.25, 6.10, 5.18, 11.78, 6.99, 7.35, 6.20, 2.83, 5.50, 6.11, 2.16, 7.28, 7.58, 7.19, 3.62, 5.32, 4.94, 5.55, 2.98, 13.79, 3.43, 8.45, 4.03, 2.96, 8.70, 5.81, 4.36, 16.30, 6.29, 4.79, 13.04, 14.94, 11.50, 3.85, 4.95, 4.96, 8.06, 8.85, 9.91, 3.93, 4.34, 10.24, 8.67, 5.62, 5.50, 2.98, 3.25, 3.27, 16.39, 4.52, 5.87, 10.81, 2.71, 3.93, 6.68, 4.89, 11.81, 4.35, 11.02, 3.79, 4.44, 3.38, 6.43, 7.77, 3.28, 4.95, 2.67, 8.48, 3.31, 6.88, 9.26, 4.47, 5.09, 11.63, 5.78, 4.95, 2.98, 19.03, 6.16, 8.78, 5.76, 3.46, 6.21, 5.99, 8.86, 4.44, 3.38, 7.78, 7.74, 1.91, 21.69, 5.66, 4.84, 5.32, 6.76, 7.71, 4.62, 7.89, 14.46, 14.83, 3.27, 6.43, 4.07, 4.52, 14.68, 5.77, 4.92, 4.51, 6.83, 6.56, 4.51, 6.48, 4.96, 17.85, 4.68, 6.13, 4.98, 5.45, 4.50, 3.19, 4.05, 32.99, 6.08, 7.74, 2.26, 4.16, 6.57, 5.75, 7.58, 7.78, 3.85, 23.30, 4.17, 6.76, 15.11, 3.23, 4.92, 2.73, 2.93, 8.66, 8.78, 5.86, 11.06, 5.19, 4.96, 11.58, 4.44, 8.09, 5.91, 3.76, 11.37, 2.12, 3.11, 4.05, 6.82, 18.08, 4.08, 5.66, 11.59, 7.25, 18.39, 6.53, 4.75, 5.13, 2.23, 4.82, 3.67, 3.80, 5.43, 5.34, 4.85, 12.57, 5.15, (1.26), 3.71, 4.93, 14.10, 17.61, 2.28, 11.11, 8.27, 6.28, 5.78, 16.56, 5.74, 5.22, 12.39, 8.19, 11.93, 10.88, 7.12, 4.94, 3.20, 4.45, 4.17, 4.01, 10.62, 6.41, 5.61, 2.50, 8.37, 5.34, 7.01, 15.41, 8.26, 2.13, 4.56, 4.84, 20.11, 18.86, 4.28, 4.18, 7.02, 6.47, 2.43, 3.84, 4.20, 3.93, 5.56, 13.43, 4.17, 2.49, 4.84, 5.38, 20.88, 3.27, 5.26, 3.32, 8.85, 6.27, 2.51, 9.65, 5.26, 2.56, 3.18, 3.56, 5.25, 11.66, 6.27, 15.22, 21.17, 3.48, 4.58, 3.58, 4.51, 3.61, 19.36, 3.65, 10.91, 29.14, 32.97, 3.43, 4.80, 3.02, 8.20, 22.67, 7.06, 5.78, 5.59, 18.35, 4.55, 15.88, 2.59, 4.01, 18.25, 7.56, 8.88, 6.90, 10.67, 3.01, (35.09), 5.31, 11.34, 2.93, 4.73, 2.83, 4.31, 2.01, 5.61, 16.08, 5.89, 3.84, 6.91, 3.65, 4.41, 4.30, 18.57, 6.63, 4.75, 10.86, 12.62, 3.74, 4.96, 3.76, 7.10



Scrambles:



Spoiler



Session average: 7.29
1. 22.97 F R' U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R'
2. 7.66 U' R U' F R2 F2 U2 R'
3. 6.43 R U2 R' F R2 U R2 U2 F
4. 3.40 R2 F U' F2 R F R U2 F
5. 4.62 R U2 R2 F R' U' F R2 F2
6. 4.25 U' R' U2 F U' R' U2 R U
7. 6.10 F R' F R' F R2 U' R'
8. 5.18 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F U2 R
9. 11.78 R' F' R2 U R' F2 U F2 U
10. 6.99 R2 F2 U' R U R U F2 R' U
11. 7.35 U F2 R F' U R' F' R
12. 6.20 R2 F' U2 R F R' U2 R' F U'
13. 2.83 U' F2 R F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
14. 5.50 U' R' U R' F2 R' F' U
15. 6.11 U' R' F' R U2 F2 U' F R2
16. 2.16 U R' F2 R' U R' U' R'
17. 7.28 F2 U F2 U F' R2 U F U
18. 7.58 F2 U' R' F2 R' F R U' R'
19. 7.19 U R' F R' U R2 F U' F' U'
20. 3.62 F R2 F' R2 F R2 F U
21. 5.32 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U'
22. 4.94 U2 F R2 U' R U' R2 U' F U2
23. 5.55 R U R F2 U' F' R' F R'
24. 2.98 R2 F R' U R' U' F'
25. 13.79 U F U2 F' R2 F' R' F' U'
26. 3.43 R U2 F2 R' F U' F'
27. 8.45 F' R' U2 F U F2 R' F' U2
28. 4.03 R U' R U R' U R' F'
29. 2.96 U' F R U2 F' U' F' R2
30. 8.70 R' U F U' F2 R' U R' U'
31. 5.81 U' R F' R F' U2 R2
32. 4.36 U2 F2 U' R F2 R F
33. 16.30 F R F' R2 U F' R F' R' U'
34. 6.29 U' R' U R2 U F U2 F' U' R2
35. 4.79 F2 R' F U2 R' F' R2 F2 R'
36. 13.04 F U' F U2 F R' U R2 F2 U'
37. 14.94 R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R' F2 R'
38. 11.50 U R2 U F R2 F R' F' R U
39. 3.85 U2 R' U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R'
40. 4.95 U' F U' R U2 F' U R'
41. 4.96 R2 U R F2 U2 R2 U' F'
42. 8.06 R U' F R U2 R2 F' R' F U2
43. 8.85 F' U' F2 R U' F' R F' R2
44. 9.91 U' R2 U' R U' R U' F U R'
45. 3.93 R F2 R F R2 F R U2 R U'
46. 4.34 R F' R' F' R2 U F2 U2
47. 10.24 U' F' U F U' R U2
48. 8.67 F U2 F U' F2 R' U R'
49. 5.62 U2 R F U2 F R' U2 R U'
50. 5.50 U2 F' R F R2 U2 F2 U'
51. 2.98 F U' R2 F U2 F U F2 U
52. 3.25 U' F U2 R' U' R U' R
53. 3.27 U R' U2 R2 U' F R' U'
54. 16.39 R F2 U' R F U' F2
55. 4.52 U R' F' U R U' R F2
56. 5.87 R F U F' U R' U2 R
57. 10.81 F R2 U' R' F R2 U F' R' U2
58. 2.71 F2 R U R F' R U F2 U'
59. 3.93 F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 R U2 F' U2
60. 6.68 R U R F' R2 F2 R' U2 R'
61. 4.89 U' R2 F2 U' F U' R2 F2 U
62. 11.81 F' R' U' F' R2 U R F'
63. 4.35 F' U' R2 U F' R' U2 R' F'
64. 11.02 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F' U2
65. 3.79 F R' F R F' U2 F U2
66. 4.44 R F' R F2 R U R U'
67. 3.38 R' F' U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U'
68. 6.43 U F U2 F' U2 F' R U2 F'
69. 7.77 U' F U F R2 U' F' U2
70. 3.28 F U R2 F' U F R2 U' F U'
71. 4.95 F' R2 F U R2 F' U R' F' U2
72. 2.67 R U2 F2 R' F' U F2 R'
73. 8.48 R' F R U' F R F2 U'
74. 3.31 U' R U' F U' R U' R' U'
75. 6.88 U2 F' U2 F U' F U F2 R2 U
76. 9.26 F' U2 R' U' F' R U2 R'
77. 4.47 F' U' F2 R2 U' F R F' U
78. 5.09 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R'
79. 11.63 R U F R2 U' R F' R'
80. 5.78 R' U R' F U2 F U R2 U2
81. 4.95 F2 R' F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
82. 2.98 U R U2 F2 R2 F' U' R F' U'
83. 19.03 R' U F R F2 U' F'
84. 6.16 F' U2 R U F2 U F' R2 U
85. 8.78 F R2 U R' U R2 U F' R
86. 5.76 F U' F' U F' R2 F U F2
87. 3.46 F2 U F U' R2 U R2 U F' R'
88. 6.21 R2 F2 U' F U2 R' F' R2 U2
89. 5.99 U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U F2 R' U'
90. 8.86 R2 U2 R F R2 F' R2 U' R'
91. 4.44 F R U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U
92. 3.38 R U2 R U R' F2 U F2 R' U'
93. 7.78 U R2 F' R'
94. 7.74 R2 F U' F2 U F R' F2 U
95. 1.91 U F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2
96. 21.69 U' F R2 U R2 U2 R'
97. 5.66 F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2 R'
98. 4.84 F2 U F R2 F R' F R U'
99. 5.32 U' R F' R2 F' R' U R2 U2
100. 6.76 U2 F U' F' R U2 R2 F2 R'
101. 7.71 F' U R F2 U' R' U2 R2
102. 4.62 R' F2 R' U F' R' U R U
103. 7.89 U2 R F U2 R' F' U F2 U'
104. 14.46 R' F2 U R2 F' U F2 R2 U
105. 14.83 U F2 R F' U2 F R'
106. 3.27 F2 U' R2 U' R U F2 R' U2
107. 6.43 U2 F2 R2 U F' U' R F R'
108. 4.07 U F U' R' U2 R2 U' F'
109. 4.52 R' F2 U2 R F U' F2 U'
110. 14.68 R F U R F2 U2 R2 U' F' U
111. 5.77 R' F U R2 F' U' R2 F R'
112. 4.92 R U' F' R2 F' R U2 F' R
113. 4.51 F R2 U R' F2 R' F' R U
114. 6.83 U' R' U2 R' F U' F U2
115. 6.56 F2 R F' R' U2 R' F U2 R2 U'
116. 4.51 U' R' F' U' F2 R' F2 R' F U
117. 6.48 U F R' F U' F2 U' F' U'
118. 4.96 R' F2 R2 F' R' U F' U'
119. 17.85 U' R' U2 R' F' R2 F' R'
120. 4.68 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' R'
121. 6.13 F2 U2 R2 U F' R U' R F' U2
122. 4.98 U R' U' R2 U' F U2 R' U'
123. 5.45 U' R' F R' U F' R2 U
124. 4.50 R U2 R U' F R F2 U' F
125. 3.19 R U' F U F' R F'
126. 4.05 R F U R2 U' R2 F U2 F'
127. 32.99 U R' U' F' U2 R2 F
128. 6.08 U' R2 U F' R F2 R F2 U
129. 7.74 R' U F' U R2 F2 U R U'
130. 2.26 F2 R2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F R2
131. 4.16 U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R' F U'
132. 6.57 U2 R2 U F2 R' U' F2 U' R'
133. 5.75 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U2 R'
134. 7.58 F R2 F' R' U' R'
135. 7.78 F' U F' R2 F' R' F U' R' U2
136. 3.85 F U' R F' R2 F' R' F R'
137. 23.30 U2 R F' R2 U R' F2 R2 U2
138. 4.17 R2 U' R F' R F2 R F2 R'
139. 6.76 U2 F R' U' F R2 F U' R2 U'
140. 15.11 R2 F R' U2 F U F' U R2 U'
141. 3.23 R F' U2 R U R F2 U
142. 4.92 R' F2 U R U F2 R' F2 U'
143. 2.73 U' R' F U2 F' U R' U
144. 2.93 R2 U R' U' R U R' U2 R'
145. 8.66 U R' U R U' R' F R2 U
146. 8.78 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R2 F R'
147. 5.86 F2 U R2 F' R2 F U' F2 R2 U'
148. 11.06 F' U2 F' U R' U R F' U2
149. 5.19 F' U F2 U R2 F R' U2 R' U'
150. 4.96 F R2 F R U F2 R U' F2 U'
151. 11.58 R' F' R U' R2 F U F R'
152. 4.44 F U2 F' U' R F2 U' R' F2
153. 8.09 F U2 F R' F' U R U R'
154. 5.91 R2 U2 R' U R U' F' R U
155. 3.76 U2 F R F2 U2 R' F' R U'
156. 11.37 U F U' R F' U R
157. 2.12 F R F R2 U F2 U R' U'
158. 3.11 F' R2 F U' R' U' R2 U' R2
159. 4.05 R2 F' R' F2 R' F R' F2 U'
160. 6.82 F2 R F2 U' R' U R2 F' U2
161. 18.08 U2 F' U' R2 U' R F' R2 U
162. 4.08 F' R' U' R U' F' U
163. 5.66 R F U R' F U2 F U R' U
164. 11.59 R F U' R2 F2 U R F2 R'
165. 7.25 U' F U2 F U R' U F2 U2
166. 18.39 F U2 F R2 U' R U2 F U'
167. 6.53 F U F' R2 U F' R' F R'
168. 4.75 U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R' F2
169. 5.13 U2 R' U' F R' F2 R' U' F2 U'
170. 2.23 R2 U2 F U' F U F2 U2
171. 4.82 F U' F2 R' U2 R F' R'
172. 3.67 U2 R' U' F2 R U' R' U
173. 3.80 U2 F2 U R' F2 R' U2
174. 5.43 R' F2 U F U R2 U2 F' U'
175. 5.34 R' F R2 U' F R F2 R2 U2
176. 4.85 F' U2 R U' F R' F U2 R'
177. 12.57 F R U' R2 F' U2 F' U2
178. 5.15 F U2 R' U F' U F U2 F2
179. (1.26) R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2
180. 3.71 U F U2 F U R' U' F2 U'
181. 4.93 R' F' R2 U' F U F2 R' U2
182. 14.10 R' U' R' U R' F U2 R' U'
183. 17.61 F' R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 F'
184. 2.28 R U' F' U F2 U'
185. 11.11 R F U R2 F' U2 F' R' U
186. 8.27 U R F2 R F2 R' U R U2
187. 6.28 U2 F2 R2 U F' U F'
188. 5.78 F' U' R' F R2 F' R2 F
189. 16.56 U R F U2 F2 R2 U' R' F
190. 5.74 R U F2 R2 U R F2 U' R
191. 5.22 R2 U' R F2 U' F R U R2 U
192. 12.39 U' F' R2 U' R U F' U2 R2
193. 8.19 F U' R2 U F' R' U2
194. 11.93 F R2 F' U2 R' U' R' F2 U
195. 10.88 R U2 F R' U2 R2 F'
196. 7.12 R2 U F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R2
197. 4.94 F2 R2 F' R' F2 U F' R2 U2
198. 3.20 F U' F U' F U' R' F2
199. 4.45 F2 U' R2 F' R U2 R2
200. 4.17 U2 R' U R' U F U2 R2 U'
201. 4.01 R2 U' F2 R U' F' U F' U'
202. 10.62 F R U2 R U2 F' U' F U'
203. 6.41 F R U2 F2 R U' R F'
204. 5.61 R' U R2 F' R2 F U' F'
205. 2.50 U2 R' U' F R2 F R' U
206. 8.37 F' U R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U
207. 5.34 U' F U2 F R' F U' F
208. 7.01 U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' U R U'
209. 15.41 F2 U F' R F2 R2 F' R2 U2
210. 8.26 U2 F' U F' R U2 R' F'
211. 2.13 F2 U R' F' U2 F2 U' R
212. 4.56 F R' U' F R' F U' R2 F
213. 4.84 F' U R U R2 F R2
214. 20.11 F2 R U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U'
215. 18.86 F2 U R U2 F' U' F2 U' R'
216. 4.28 U' R F' R F2 U' R2 U'
217. 4.18 U2 F' R2 F R' F2 U R2 U'
218. 7.02 F2 U2 F' R F2 R F U F
219. 6.47 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R
220. 2.43 U R' U2 F2 R F R2 F' U2
221. 3.84 U' F R' U F2 U R U2 F U'
222. 4.20 R' U R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U
223. 3.93 R' U' F' R2 U R2 U F2 R'
224. 5.56 F' U' R F' U R2 F' U F
225. 13.43 R' F R U2 F2 U' F' R F' U'
226. 4.17 F R2 U2 F2 U' F
227. 2.49 R2 F U' R U2 R F2 U2 R U'
228. 4.84 U' F' U F' R2 F' U2 R U2
229. 5.38 F' R2 F U2 F U R' U2 R U'
230. 20.88 R' U F R2 U2 F U R2 U2
231. 3.27 U' R F R U' F2 R U2 F'
232. 5.26 U2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F2
233. 3.32 F U' F2 R F2 R2 U F' U' R'
234. 8.85 F2 R' U F2 R' F' U2 F
235. 6.27 R2 U F2 R' U' R F' R2 U2
236. 2.51 R F2 U' F' U R2 F' R' U2
237. 9.65 U2 F U F' R F' R' F' U
238. 5.26 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
239. 2.56 R2 F R2 U' R2 U R' U2 F U'
240. 3.18 U R' F U' R' U F2 R2 U
241. 3.56 F' U2 R' U2 R' U R F R2
242. 5.25 U' R2 F R2 U' R' U R U2
243. 11.66 F' U' R U2 F2 U' R F R' U'
244. 6.27 F U' R2 U' F2 R U2 R' U'
245. 15.22 R2 U2 F U' F' U R2 U R
246. 21.17 F2 R' U' R' F R' F U R'
247. 3.48 R F' R2 F' U2 F U' F' R
248. 4.58 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U R2
249. 3.58 F' U F' R' F2 R' F2 U R' U'
250. 4.51 R' U' F U2 R' U F U F' U2
251. 3.61 R U2 F R2 F R F2 R2 U2
252. 19.36 U' F' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R'
253. 3.65 R U' R2 F R' F R2 F' R U'
254. 10.91 R U F2 R2 U' F U2 F U'
255. 29.14 F2 R F2 R F2 U' R2 U F'
256. 32.97 F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 R2 F'
257. 3.43 U' R' U F' R2 F' U2 F' U'
258. 4.80 U' F R U R U' F2 R2 U
259. 3.02 U F2 U' F U F' R F' R
260. 8.20 U2 F R F' R2 F R U2 F2
261. 22.67 U2 R U2 F U' F2 U F' R'
262. 7.06 U R2 U2 F2 U' F R' F2 U'
263. 5.78 R2 F' R' U2 F U' F2 U' R
264. 5.59 F' R U2 R U2 F' R U2 F2
265. 18.35 U' R2 F U R2 U R2 F' R U'
266. 4.55 R U R' U2 F U2 F U R'
267. 15.88 F' R' F R2 F U R'
268. 2.59 U2 R' F R' F2 R F' U'
269. 4.01 R F' U R' F U2 R2 F U'
270. 18.25 F R2 U2 F' U R F2 R
271. 7.56 U' R2 U' R F' U F U2
272. 8.88 R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 U' R U'
273. 6.90 R2 U' R2 U F2 U F U' R2
274. 10.67 R2 F U' R2 U R U2 R
275. 3.01 R' F U2 R' F' R' U2 R' U'
276. (35.09) U' F U F2 R' F R' F U'
277. 5.31 U' F' R' U2 F U2
278. 11.34 U' F' R' U F2 R2 U' R
279. 2.93 F' R U' R2 F2 U' R' U R2 U2
280. 4.73 R2 U' F' R U2 R F2 R2 U'
281. 2.83 U2 R' F U R' F R' F2 R2
282. 4.31 U2 R2 U R' F R' F2 R'
283. 2.01 F U' R2 U R F' U F'
284. 5.61 U' F U F2 R2 F' R F' R U'
285. 16.08 U2 F' U' F2 U2 R U' R' U'
286. 5.89 F' R' F U' R2 F2 U F U'
287. 3.84 F2 U' R' U' R' F U2 R' F
288. 6.91 R F' U2 R U' F' U R2 U
289. 3.65 F U' F U' F R U F' U'
290. 4.41 R' U F R2 F2 U F' R U'
291. 4.30 R F2 U F R U' R2 U'
292. 18.57 R U R F2 U2 R2 F' R U'
293. 6.63 F2 R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' F'
294. 4.75 R U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U
295. 10.86 U R' F2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2
296. 12.62 R F2 R' U2 R U R2 U
297. 3.74 F2 R2 F U R2 U' R2 U2
298. 4.96 F' R2 F U R2 F' R' U
299. 3.76 R2 U R F R' F U' R' U2 R
300. 7.10 F R U2 R' F2 U R' U R2 U2



1.26 I thought I was recording, but turns out it didn't start -.- Got a 1.22 and a 1.16 on video yesterday though.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 28, 2011)

Some pretty bad solves in here including a counting 1:42 and 1;46, but still a PB! Yay

Average of 12: 1:36.41
1. 1:35.12 B2 L' F2 D' L f' u2 R F' U2 f r f2 u' R' f D B2 u B r' B f2 r2 U2 u' r' u D' B2 r f D2 R' F2 f2 u2 B' f' u' 
2. 1:30.90 F f u2 f R' D' r f R2 r2 U2 f2 L' u2 U2 f' U' f' B2 u2 f' u' f' U L2 D' r L f B u' f2 F' B2 L2 u D F' U2 u 
3. 1:41.87 F2 f2 L B2 R D2 B f' L2 F' R D2 R' U' L2 f' U R r2 f' U' r2 B' r f' r' u B f L2 D' r f' L2 U' B u R2 B U 
4. 1:35.62 R2 D' R2 B2 u' D2 r' U' r U' B F f' r2 f B2 r' R' U r L' D2 r' f' r B2 R2 B' r B' L B f U' D' R F' u2 U B' 
5. 1:29.59 R2 L2 D' u L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 u' U' F U' R2 L2 U L' D R2 r' u2 f U L' F R' F' r' u' f' D r' R f2 R2 F B2 D2 L' 
6. 1:40.23 r2 B' f' D f2 D R2 D' f' R r2 f L u D' f' u' r2 L2 B R2 D' f' D F' L2 r' u' U2 r2 D' U' f' U r R' B' u R2 D 
7. 1:31.49 R' r' L u2 L f u' D r2 R' f' D B r R2 D2 r2 f2 r2 F' R' L F2 D2 L' F2 D' u2 L2 F2 R' f L' u2 R U R' B f L' 
8. (1:53.74) F R r' L' B r2 U' f' B2 F2 r f' D R2 D' U F2 R' r' B f' D L r' u F r2 R' F' R' r D R2 r' F' f' U2 R r2 L 
9. 1:30.31 F2 f' r2 U' L' f R' u' L2 f2 U2 f2 U2 L f2 B D' F' u R' L' r2 u' F2 r' u' B' u L F R' f R2 r2 B' F2 D R B2 u2 
10. 1:46.26 L' R2 r2 U2 F' r2 B F2 u L R' u' F' R' D F D' U' f2 r' L u2 R' F R' u' L' D2 B' r2 R U' R' B' r' U2 L' D2 f2 U 
11. (1:29.42) B' u U' F' D F r F D' L' r' f2 R2 f U2 f2 B' u' L D L f' F U u R' L r' B2 L' D' F' f U L r2 F' U' L' B 
12. 1:42.72 r' F r' u F2 L' r' u2 F R f F2 U2 u2 f2 r2 u2 r2 F U2 f' B2 D2 L U2 r2 R2 F' R2 L D2 U R2 f' L2 u2 R F B u'

1:53 I messed up. I hate when I start doing F2L only to realize I left the last 2 edges not done, and the alg completley scrambles up what I have done :/


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 1:53 I messed up. I hate when I start doing F2L only to realize I left the last 2 edges not done, and the alg completley scrambles up what I have done :/


 
learn some comms.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 28, 2011)

Where can I learn them?


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 28, 2011)

_James Ludlow 3x3_

Rubik's cube
02-Mar-2011 21:14:59 - 21:34:37

Mean: 19.15
Standard deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 16.28
Worst Time: 26.79

Best average of 5: 17.90
15-19 - 17.81 (18.85) 18.56 (16.48) 17.32

Best average of 12: 18.06
8-19 - 17.15 (20.95) 18.92 (16.28) 18.62 18.15 18.78 17.81 18.85 18.56 16.48 17.32


Spoiler



1. 19.79 B2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 U R' U2 F D2 R U2 F2 R U' B2 F'
2. 18.96 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U' R U R2 B' F L F U2 F' D2 U'
3. 19.54 L2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D' U R2 F B2 D' B' L F' L' D2 R' D' U'
4. 26.79 L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F' R' L B' D R2 D2 U2 B D2
5. 20.37 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U' L2 B' R F2 D2 R' B' U
6. 20.00 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F' D' B' L U' R' L' F2 D B'
7. 19.95 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' B' D2 B2 R' F' D L' D L2 D2
8. 17.15 D L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F U' L D U2 B2 U2 R' D B2 U'
9. 20.95 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 L' F D L2 B F' U R' B2 L2 D
10. 18.92 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U F D R2 B F L D U R F'
11. 16.28 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L' R2 D' F' R' L2 B' F U R2 F'
12. 18.62 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L' R2 B' U F' R F' D B2 U
13. 18.15 D' F2 R2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 U R' D2 B R' D' B D
14. 18.78 R2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L F2 R2 B R D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D
15. 17.81 R2 F2 D' U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D' R B' D' B2 U' R2 L' F2
16. 18.85 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R' U F D L' F' R' D2 B' R D2
17. 18.56 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U B F2 L D2 U2 L U R B' R'
18. 16.48 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R D L2 D R2 D' F' L' D B U'
19. 17.32 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 F' R' B2 U' B' F R2 D2 B2
20. 21.71 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U2 L2 D B' D F L' B D' U2
21. 19.01 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U B' L D' F2 R D2 U' B' R2 U2 R'
22. 20.21 D' F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 F L D L B' D2 L' D' L' B D'
23. 17.07 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B' F' U F R' B2 R D' L F2
24. 18.71 R2 D' F2 D R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' D U2 L' B' L D B2 R U
25. 18.70 L2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 D U B' U' B2 R D2 U2 R2 U L F2 U'



PBs all round!

This was the limit of what I wanted to do. How the hell do you sit to do 100solves, especially at this (lack of) speed?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 28, 2011)

Practicing CFOP.

Around three 14s, and a low 15 Avg5. AAAAaaaand then an 18 Avg12...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 28, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> _James Ludlow 3x3_
> 
> 
> This was the limit of what I wanted to do. How the hell do you sit to do 100solves, especially at this (lack of) speed?


 It's hard when that speed, because it can take extremely long. I like having good music on and it helps pass the time. Ao100s are much more fun to do when it doesn't take all afternoon


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rubrix computer 2x2 1.56 sniggle non lucky on video.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 28, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Rubrix computer 2x2 1.56 sniggle non lucky on video.


 
ur m-eye nuw rol model


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2011)

Megaminx single: 58.09!

Righty Y perm for PLL 

EDIT: 1:10.70 avg of 12


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Hays (Mar 1, 2011)

Greatest 6x6 average for MO3 ever.
2:15.19, 2:26.43, 2:14.56, 2:30.16, 2:11.86, 2:35.78, 2:16.55, DNF, 2:19.59


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


>


 
Why does it show "6.42" at 23s as your last solve..


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 1, 2011)

joey said:


> Why does it show "6.42" at 23s as your last solve..


 
5.33, 6.42, 9.52, and 13.12 are all there. Explain?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 5.33, 6.42, 9.52, and 13.12 are all there. Explain?



read the tags.


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> read the tags.


 
You've got to be kidding me. You can't just throw that in that tags and claim you are now being honest. Please stop being like this.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 1, 2011)

he's dumb. we get it. move on.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 1, 2011)

lolben


----------



## EricReese (Mar 1, 2011)

Ben you ever get that sub 2 single on 5x5 from that picture?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2011)

lolben is lol.

I got a 1:41.468 2-5 relay on film. Will be on youtube soon, just gotta decide if I want to put music in or not.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 1, 2011)

13.95 R' D2 L F' R B2 D' L B' R2 L F' U D' R' D R D' F' R L' F' B2 L' R2

Broke PB single finally. First sub 14 evar


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 1, 2011)

:tuCongrats:tu


----------



## EricReese (Mar 1, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> :tuCongrats:tu
> 
> I know that feeling, having just broke all of my PBs yesterday



Was there a point to you telling me this?


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 1, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Was there a point to you telling me this?


 
Was there a point for you doing the same for Brian Kremer in the race to sub 30?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 1, 2011)

He has been in that thread for months and months working very hard to achieve that average. Its about time he got it, and he deserved it, so yes, yes there was a point in me congratulating him. He worked hard for it. I am glad he finally has achieved a sub 30 avg.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 1, 2011)

So then, why isn't it the same with me congratulating you? You don't want to hear my congratulations?
You can deserve a PB even though you didn't work for it.


----------



## Julian (Mar 1, 2011)

Just got a new PB, 17.54.

Scramble:
R D F2 R' B F' U2 D B' U2 F D2 B' L2 U R B' L F U R' F' D' U2 L

Solve:
x2 y R' U' F R' L2
d' R U R' d L U L'
d R' U' R
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U L U L' U L U' L'
U' f R U R' U' f' R U R' U R U2 R' (one look, two algs)
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

64 moves / 17.54 seconds = 3.65 tps


----------



## EricReese (Mar 1, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> So then, why isn't it the same with me congratulating you?



Anyone can get a PLL skip


> You don't want to hear my congratulations?



Bingo.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 1, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Anyone can get a PLL skip
> 
> 
> Bingo.


 
I was just trying to be nice and you hammer me for it.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't like you because you delete every single post that gets flamed. That won't teach you anything. Stop deleting your posts and mature up. You even did it right now, seriously stop doing it

Sorry about spammin the thread moderators, I tried going to PM but his inbox is full.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tortin said:


> 3:27.98 7x7.


 
The time is my birthday (March 27, 1998)


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 1, 2011)

U2 R B' F' R' U D' F U' B' F R2 L' F2 L U' F2 R2 F U' L2 R U' D L'
Cross on Top.



Spoiler



x' z

U R' F x' L F' L2

U2 L U' L'
U L' U' L
y R U R'
L' U' L U L' U L U' L' U L

(U') f R U R' U' f'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

loleasy, nice.



8.86. 

I wasn't even averaging anything special at the time... 

<3 U perms.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 1, 2011)

8.45

F' L2 R' F R2 D2 U F2 D F' L2 B D L2 U B' D F' U2 F D F' R2 B2 R

y' U R' F R L D'
U2 L' U L R' U R
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
U' R' U R
U' y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' 
U2

48 moves - 5.68 tps


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 1, 2011)

sorry for double post

12.79 avg100


Spoiler



15.53, 11.23, 13.84, 12.74, 11.93, 11.65, 12.07, 13.41, 11.34, 12.80, 10.78, 11.85, 13.44, 12.21, 12.22, 13.94, 12.77, 11.97, 15.36, 11.82, 11.87, 12.16, 13.74, 11.03, 15.02, 13.30, 10.92, 14.97, 10.66, 11.03, 12.23, 12.21, 15.41, 12.79, 12.07, 13.90, 13.86, 11.97, 11.39, 11.01, 13.29, 12.21, 14.82, 13.16, 12.87, 11.96, 14.74, 14.43, 13.14, 14.26, 14.90, 11.62, 16.68, 11.62, 11.66, 9.84, 13.04, 14.68, 11.91, 12.05, 14.82, 12.88, 14.07, 14.92, 11.93, 13.13, 13.09, 10.03, 13.47, 13.22, 16.03, 10.23, 12.71, 12.11, 11.34, 11.23, 10.82, 13.91, 12.10, 12.82, 10.40, 13.38, 14.01, 11.34, 13.84, 15.02, 14.31, 11.93, 14.45, 12.49, 11.99, 14.56, 11.97, 13.24, 13.02, 11.52, 10.92, 13.77, 14.07, 11.66


Insane


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 1, 2011)

STOP. STOP. I'm trying to stay within a second of my ao100 and yours. 

Just stop .


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 2, 2011)

Statistics for 03-02-2011 00:14:33

Average: 9.45
Standard Deviation: 0.33
Best Time: 7.94
Worst Time: 11.14
Individual Times:
1.	9.77	L R D U B' F D U2 L B' D2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D F L D2 U2 L2 R2 B F2
2.	9.38	L' B F' R F D F' R2 D U B2 F' L' U R D' F2 R2 D' R2 F L' R B F2
3.	(11.14)	L2 R' B2 L' R F2 L2 D U' R2 B' F' D U' L' D U2 L D2 B U B' F L' F2
4.	9.95	F2 L U2 L' R' F2 U' R' D U2 L' R2 U2 F' D B F' L2 B F2 D2 B U2 L' R
5.	8.89	B F L2 B' F2 L2 R U' F D2 U' R2 F' L2 U' B F' L2 R2 U2 F2 L R' B' F2
6.	(7.94)	D2 B' L2 R U2 B F2 R' U' F' D2 R2 D B D U L B F' R' D2 U2 R2 B L2
7.	8.77	D' U R2 U' F' U2 L' B' D U R' D' U2 B2 R2 B' F' D U' L R2 F' L R2 B2
8.	9.57	F R2 B' R2 D' R D L2 D B D U L2 R F2 R' B R2 B' L' B R' B L2 R'
9.	9.88	D F2 D R' D B' D' R D2 B' F' L R' D U' B L2 F L' D' B F' R' D U2
10.	9.44	R2 B2 F' L' D U' L R' D2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L' R B F D U' B' F2 R D' L2
11.	9.45	F U2 L D' U F' U' L' R F' L2 D F2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 F R2
12.	9.39	F' D U F2 R' F' U B2 U' L D2 L B2 F' R' B F2 U' R' D U' L' R' B F'

Sub 9.5!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Ben you ever get that sub 2 single on 5x5 from that picture?



Nah PB now is 2:01.90



bluecloe45 said:


> The time is my birthday (March 27, 1998)



LOL SO IT IS.

Someone needs to get a 2:22.96 6x6 sorve.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 2, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> sorry for double post
> 
> 12.79 avg100
> 
> ...


Just ONE sub-10? Son I am disappoint 
Good job, this is kinda intimidating


----------



## EricReese (Mar 2, 2011)

Average of 12: 18.47
1. 18.27 U F2 R' U F B D2 R' F R2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 F B' L2 D' L D L R D' 
2. 16.80 R B D' L2 R' D L U F U' D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 L2 R U F2 R' B' 
3. 18.69 B' R U' B2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' D L' D' L' B2 U' F' U B2 L2 R' F2 L' U F' 
4. 18.79 F2 D' U' L R2 U2 F2 D' R' B' D2 R' L' B F L2 D' R F2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D 
5. 20.05 F2 R2 D2 U' B U2 R F B R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D R' L B' F' D F' U' L2 B' U 
6. 19.13 B F L U R2 D R' B' D' F2 R D' F2 L2 U2 D' R' B' U2 F D2 U' L2 F' L' 
7. 20.78 D2 R' F R' B2 D B2 D B' L F2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B L R' F' U2 L2 D2 F' U' 
8. 18.02 R2 B L2 R2 U2 L F2 B' L2 B' D' L' U L2 R2 D2 F U B' R' B' F U2 L U2 
9. 16.69 F D' U R' U B R2 L' B' D2 R2 U' L U L' D' R F L' U' B' L2 R U L' 
10. (21.85) L F R2 F' D B R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' B D' L F' D' F2 U2 R' D' U' L D2 R' 
11. (15.63) L2 R U B' L B' F' L' B' U2 L R2 F L2 F R' D R2 L D' B2 F U' B2 D' 
12. 17.48 B2 R2 L2 D2 L' U2 R2 F' L' F2 D2 B' F2 L2 B2 D' B' L F2 L R F R2 L U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2011)

Average of 5: 3.03
1. (3.71) U2 F R F2 U' R' U R2 F2
2. (2.50) R U2 F2 R F' R2 F' R' U
3. 2.76 U' F U R2 U F' R2 F U2
4. 3.69 F U F2 U F U R U2
5. 2.63 F2 R2 F' R2 U F' R2 F2 U

Rubics computer 2x2.

5.63, 15.05, 7.58, 3.15, 7.47, 9.37, 4.50, 7.22, 8.84, 2.96, 5.66, 11.58, 3.94, 4.95, 4.34, 4.36, 5.63, 8.21, 3.43, 9.08, 3.80, 3.56, 7.07, 5.65, 4.55, 4.98, 2.92, 16.08, 5.99, 4.03, 12.38, 13.06, 14.07, 4.76, 3.24, 3.46, 4.76, (3.71), (2.50), 2.76, 3.69, 2.63, 5.12, 9.24, 18.57, 4.80, 3.72, 2.88, 4.26, 3.61, 3.27, 6.12, 11.99, 1.90, 4.56, 3.23, 5.41, 7.92, 9.18, 2.42, 3.45, 5.29, 4.37, 3.43, 4.09, 6.18, 10.04, 10.31, 10.11, 3.45, 4.95, 3.49, 2.14, 2.94, 4.21, 5.67, 6.09, 2.45, 5.93, 5.03, 3.03, 4.29, 3.21, 5.91, 4.70, 13.11, 3.16, 8.45, 6.87, 4.56, 7.86, 3.75, 4.92, 2.64, 3.84, 3.08, 8.16, 4.72, 2.98, 5.94, 9.51, 2.16, 4.60, 3.79, 7.58, 7.03, 3.52, 4.32, 3.18, 4.40, 8.02, 8.49, 4.59, 3.34

stats:
number of times: 114/114
best time: 1.90
worst time: 18.57

current avg5: 5.67 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 3.03 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 5.12 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 4.02 (σ = 1.14)

current avg100: 5.47 (σ = 2.86)
best avg100: 5.47 (σ = 2.86)

session avg: 5.66 (σ = 2.96)
session mean: 5.74


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 2, 2011)

ben just curious what method do you use?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 2, 2011)

2:25.49 single .


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 2, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Just ONE sub-10? Son I am disappoint
> Good job, this is kinda intimidating


 
Yea. I had 3 in the session though. One was an 8. 
What's your avg100 now? If you do them.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 2, 2011)

Average of 5: 11.99
1. (14.81) F R' F2 U2 L F U F' B L' F2 D U R B2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 L F U' D2 L
2. 10.90 B2 L' B2 U2 L U2 D' F' D L' F2 U F B2 R2 U' R' L' D' R2 F L' B' R L2
3. 11.61 U L D2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U' D' R D L' R2 D' B R2 F' R' D L' R2 D2 R
4. (10.68) U B2 U2 D' R D' L R2 U' L F2 B U2 B2 R F' R2 B R L' B2 R2 L' F2 R2
5. 13.46 U2 D F2 D2 F' L B2 L U D2 L' F2 D R D F L' F2 L' R F2 D R U' B' 

Average of 12: 12.51
1. 10.90 B2 L' B2 U2 L U2 D' F' D L' F2 U F B2 R2 U' R' L' D' R2 F L' B' R L2
2. 11.61 U L D2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U' D' R D L' R2 D' B R2 F' R' D L' R2 D2 R
3. (10.68) U B2 U2 D' R D' L R2 U' L F2 B U2 B2 R F' R2 B R L' B2 R2 L' F2 R2
4. 13.46 U2 D F2 D2 F' L B2 L U D2 L' F2 D R D F L' F2 L' R F2 D R U' B'
5. 13.63 B D2 F' L F D F L U' L R2 D' F B2 U B2 D2 U' R' B' F' U' D' L2 F2
6. (15.40) L F D R' B U2 B2 R' D2 F' B2 R' F' D' U' B' U2 D B F2 R2 L' U' R2 L2
7. 13.28 R U' B' L2 F2 D L U' D2 B' U2 F B2 U' R2 U' L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D R
8. 12.59 D B' F' D2 U2 B2 U2 R' B' D' L' U2 D2 L2 F R B' U' B' R2 D2 F B U' F'
9. 12.66 B F2 D L B D' B2 D2 F' D' F' B2 R B' L R2 U2 L' D' U2 R2 U D2 F2 B
10. 13.69 B2 F2 L' U' R2 F' B L D2 U' L2 F' R' D' B' F' U' D2 B' L U2 R B F R'
11. 10.77 R2 B D2 R L F' U2 B' L B F2 D F U2 D2 B' D2 B' F' D2 F' R' F B L
12. 12.52 F' B' D L' R' U F' L2 F' U' D F2 L F' U2 L2 F B2 U' L D B F L' F 

13.75 ave of 100 is meh though.


----------



## Faz (Mar 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> ben just curious what method do you use?


 
He uses the "take individual times and make them into an average" method. He probably did about 1000 solves to get that average you see.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 2, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> *He uses the "take individual times and make them into an average" method. He probably did about 1000 solves* to get that average you see.


 
Nah, only 114 .




ben1996123 said:


> number of times: 114/114


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Nah, only 114 .


You can delete times on jflysim+qqtimer


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 2, 2011)

2x2 in *0.66* 
Nice Scramble from CCT: F R2 F

and

Megaminx in *1:19.90* 
Edge OLL and Edge PLL skip 


Spoiler



Scramble: R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 2, 2011)

Managed to give myself the same hand-scramble 4x4 twice in a row  I'll go find a timer now so that I can scramble properly.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> ben just curious what method do you use?



mostly lbl now. some cll's but have forgotten some.



RyanReese09 said:


> Nah, only 114 .



well... about 600 

also, I already said it isnt an average and changed the video title.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Managed to give myself the same hand-scramble 4x4 twice in a row  I'll go find a timer now so that I can scramble properly.


 
Thats hard to do lol. I've had a lot of 3x3 the same but never 4x4. 

Congrats


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 2, 2011)

New PB *50.71*

Cross on U
F2 R' B2 F' U R2 F R L' B2 F' R2 L' B2 R F B L2 B2 D R2 B F2 L' D

Cross: x F L' y x' F R F R F R
F2L#1: x y2 F R2 F' R' F R F'
F2L#2: B' R' B R F' R' F
F2L#3: x' R2 F R' F' B' R' B
F2L#4: R' F R' F' R2 x B' R' B
OLL: x' z' L F2 R' F' R F' L'
PLL: x B
45/50.71 = *0.89tps*


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 2, 2011)

New single and Ao5 PBs


Spoiler



Average of 5: 23.09
1. (36.67) L' D2 L2 R F D B U L2 R U B L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B F D' L' D' F B
2. 23.73 B' L' R2 U R' L2 B L U' B' F2 U D2 R' U' F2 D L D2 B' D2 U2 R2 L' U
3. 23.81 R F' D2 B U2 F' U F D F' U' D' R2 B D2 F' U R2 U' L' R2 U L B' R2
4. 21.74 L' B' L F B2 R2 L2 D' F' U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R B D2 B R D2 U B D' R'
5. (19.49) U2 F2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F R B' F U' R2 L F2 R2 U' R2 U D B R L U2



FIRST Sub 20


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

double post but idc
NEW PB avg 12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 25.52
1. 23.73 B' L' R2 U R' L2 B L U' B' F2 U D2 R' U' F2 D L D2 B' D2 U2 R2 L' U
2. 23.81 R F' D2 B U2 F' U F D F' U' D' R2 B D2 F' U R2 U' L' R2 U L B' R2
3. 21.74 L' B' L F B2 R2 L2 D' F' U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R B D2 B R D2 U B D' R'
4. (19.49) U2 F2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F R B' F U' R2 L F2 R2 U' R2 U D B R L U2
5. 27.26 R2 L2 U2 D B U B' R' F2 U' L' U2 F' R' F2 L2 F2 R2 B D B2 R' U2 F2 U
6. 33.52 L D' U' R2 L D R2 B D U2 F2 R' L' F2 R F' R2 B L' B2 U2 F' R2 B' D2
7. 27.72 F2 R D2 B' U F2 L2 D' U' F' D' L F L' R2 B2 R' F D2 B' D2 L' F L D'
8. 23.11 L' F2 B U2 B L D' F' D2 F' R2 F2 D' U R' D R D R U2 L' B2 U D2 B
9. (34.81) R' B' D2 U2 R D' B2 U2 B2 R L U' F' R2 D R2 B' F' U R2 L B F R' F2
10. 24.68 F' D2 U F R2 B2 F L' D B U L D' F B2 R F2 D2 R L2 F2 R' U2 F B'
11. 24.51 B2 F' U2 D' B' U' B2 L2 F B2 U B' L2 R U' B R B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 D2
12. 25.14 B U R B2 R2 F L' D B2 D' B2 F L' B' R' F2 R2 F2 U' D2 L B' F' U' B2


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2011)

2x2 sim. Ortega sucks hard.

2.858 2.982 3.384 2.772 2.707 2.924 3.1 2.976 (2.242) (3.509) 3.13 2.379 => 2.921


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Thats hard to do lol. I've had a lot of 3x3 the same but never 4x4.
> 
> Congrats


Glad to see I'm not the only one that accidentally does the same handscramble


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 3, 2011)

9.82 PLL skip single.
I saw it was going to skip.
OLL was R' U' R' F R F' U R
AUF=U'

.


----------



## Owen (Mar 3, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5: 21.95
1. 24.52 
2. (34.92) 
3. 21.79 
4. 19.55 
5. (18.83) 

I'm supposed to have hit a plateau, what's going on?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Owen said:


> 3x3 Average of 5: 21.95
> 1. 24.52
> 2. (34.92)
> 3. 21.79
> ...


 I only hit a plateau at 18 seconds, sometimes you don't hit a plateau.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 3, 2011)

Statistics for 03-03-2011 18:21:20

Average: 14.62
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 11.90
Worst Time: 24.41
Individual Times:
1.	15.48	(0,-1) (0,-5) (6,0) (0,3) (3,4) (6,3) (-4,2) (0,4) (0,4) (4,3) (6,5) (6,0) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (1,0)
2.	13.79	(0,-1) (-5,-5) (6,5) (6,3) (0,5) (-5,3) (-3,5) (6,3) (-2,0) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (2,3) (0,4)
3.	(24.41)	(0,-3) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,5) (0,1) (0,2) (6,5) (2,0) (6,3) (0,5) (-2,3) (0,2) (3,4) (-4,5) (1,4)
4.	(11.90)	(1,0) (0,6) (3,0) (3,2) (3,0) (3,0) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (3,3) (0,4) (3,0) (-1,5) (0,1) (-3,3)
5.	14.58	(-5,5) (3,6) (3,5) (1,1) (5,3) (-3,0) (1,5) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-5,2) (3,3) (-2,0)

Easy scrambles though


----------



## Meisen (Mar 3, 2011)

New PB lucky single: 10.079 (PLL skip). That sub 10 is really elusive!

Scramble: D R F2 U L2 B' F' R2 F' L R2 B U' L2 F R' U B2 U' L2 B' L D' B2 F'

Edit:

Oh and i got my first average of 100 with all times sub 20 today.Though one was a DNF bescause of two f2l pairs wrongly placed :'( I believe the time was 16.5 or something thereabout.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay!!! 4x4 PB single and average of 12:
Single:1:28.77 (First sub 1:30)
Average of 12: 1:44.86
1. 1:49.16 u f' D2 L2 f2 u2 U r2 U R2 U2 F2 f B' D U2 r2 B2 L2 D U2 B f F2 U B2 F r B F' L u' D2 R' B f' D u L r' 
2. 1:39.96 L2 r R U' f r2 D2 R' F' D2 f u2 D B f F u' B' f u L u' R' f' L' U' u2 L u' R' u' U' B L U' L2 F' R D' L 
3. 1:44.35 L2 R2 B2 r2 R2 B' D L2 D R2 D2 L2 u U' L' r' R D2 r' B' R u2 r2 L F' U L f F' u2 B' r' f' L' U2 r2 F2 D' f2 R2 
4. 1:39.34 R' r f2 u' R L F' u' R f' u' D' L B L' U L2 R2 u f U' r2 B D L2 U2 r2 u' B R' u2 D F2 B f R U' F r D' 
5. 1:52.84 r' f u' B2 r' U' r R U' f2 L2 D2 B2 r2 u' B2 L2 u' r' D R2 L' B' D F f r2 f2 u U' F B f2 r2 B D R L f' B' 
6. 1:40.05 R' F' r' F B2 r' F2 U' B' r2 B L2 D B' r' L' U r' U D' F2 L2 r' u f u' R2 F' L f2 U L' F L U R F' R' D U2 
7. 1:40.56 F u' R F' L' F' L u' L' f L2 u2 L F' U2 u D2 L r' U2 f R r' L2 D B2 f L f r u' D L2 B' R' L D2 L U f 
8. 1:45.93 U R' F r B U2 B2 R2 D' L f' r R2 B u2 D' R u' r2 B2 u L' D' R' L2 u L u F R F R2 u D L R2 f' D' R' L2 
9. 1:47.61 f B u2 L U f' F2 U L2 r2 R2 F L2 R U2 R2 u L u' F D2 F' D' R' F2 U L R2 f2 u r' u' f B2 U2 u2 f R2 L2 r' 
10. (1:28.77) r' U u B2 U' u' D R2 D L2 F' U L r2 u2 U f' F' B' U' D L2 u' L2 f2 L F L B2 r2 F' D f2 F U2 r' L R B' f 
11. 1:48.76 f' D L R' F' R L f' r R2 L' B2 U2 r' u2 F2 B D r2 f U2 L' F2 U F' L' D F' u2 r' F2 U' f D' U F D U2 L2 R 
12. (1:53.11) u2 L' R' F' f' r2 U' B' r' D L u' f r B' F' D2 F B U B2 D B2 F' R2 L B' D' U' r D F' L' U R2 D' B2 u' R f' 
I think I'm going to buy a new 4x4 soon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2011)

2x2 sim 0.78 on video

"full step"

U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 F' U'

y2 F'
R U R' U' R' F R F' U2


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2011)

Unless you're using CLL, wasn't that a PLL skip?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2011)

Julian said:


> Unless you're using CLL, wasn't that a PLL skip?



CLL.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 4, 2011)

new 2x2x2 pb of 7.27 I lost the scramble lol


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 4, 2011)

36.53 single 4x4 
First sub-40 

with my favourite OLL and J perm <3


----------



## Meisen (Mar 4, 2011)

New personal best average of 5 (The old one was 13.275):

Average of 5: 13.060

1. (12.317) D R' L D2 F' B' L2 R' F2 B2 D L2 D L' B' R F2 R2 F' L R2 U2 F2 D2 U'
2. (14.337) F U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B F U2 D' B' U2 D' R2 L D2 F' U F D2 U B' D' U
3. 12.931 B' F' L' F2 U R L B2 R2 B' D' U B U2 B2 R B F' L F2 R' U' F' R D'
4. 12.840 B2 F2 R2 L2 B2 U L' D F R B' R B2 R' L' F R D' B R B D L2 R U'
5. 13.409 B' L' R' B2 U' B' F' R B U2 D' R F' L' F B' D' U R B' R2 D L' R' D


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 4, 2011)

7x7:

8:14.07, 8:05.10, 8:05.87 = 8:08.35 mo3

PB mo3 and single by over 30 seconds. Lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wttttffff? I took a week break from 2x2 and the first average I came back with was:

Average of 12: 2.67
1. 2.58 F' R' U' F U' F2 U R2 U' 
2. 2.32 R F2 U' F R' U R U' R2 
3. (5.08) R U' R F' U2 F U R2 U' 
4. 2.63 R' F' U2 F' R2 F U2 F' U' 
5. 3.08 F U2 R' F' U R2 F' U' R' U2 
6. 2.42 R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 F U' R2 
7. (1.43) R2 F U F U R2 U' F R2 U' 
8. 2.29 U2 F U F U2 R2 F R' U' 
9. 2.44 U' F R' U2 R F2 R F2 U 
10. 3.48 U F' U F' U2 F' R F U2 
11. 3.18 F2 U F2 U F2 U R F 
12. 2.23 U F' U F R' U2 F U' 
Stack matted too :O


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 4, 2011)

So, I think it's safe to say I know the T, U and L sets for ZBLL. H next.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2011)

7.332 PLL skip (wtf?!?!)

Cross on top: B' D2 R' D' B L2 R' B2 L U R' D2 F R D2 R' B2 F R2 F' B' D2 R2 B U' 

Cross: y' x' U' R' F R r'
F2L1: y L U' L' U L U L'
F2L2: U D R U' R' D'
F2L3: U2 R U R'
F2L4: y R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: nothing
37 moves, tps = 5.05


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 4, 2011)

5x5:

2:04.17, 2:05.44, 2:20.35, 2:03.67, 2:11.19, 2:05.43, (2:33.09), 2:03.49, (2:00.80), 2:05.34, 2:05.56, 2:08.15 = 2:07.28

PB avg12 by about 3 seconds


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 5, 2011)

Finished peeling the stickers off my QJ. 

To give you an idea of how hard it is, here's a video of me peeling ONE sticker:


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2011)

Protip: razors exist.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 5, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Protip: razors exist.


 
Using a razor had almost the same effect, except they are less controllable than my thumb. Plus, I could not lift with the razor, the stickers ripped.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 5, 2011)

Tiring 4x4 session (X-Cube)
Only posting the best avg5 and avg12, the rest was full of fail.
Oh yeah, they were PBs! 
Sub-59 on the avg12! 

Average of 5: 56.15


Spoiler



1. (51.82) u L' U' f' B2 u2 L2 U F' L B2 r' f' u2 D2 r f' u D' r2 f2 r' B D2 f2 R2 r2 F' f U F D U r' D f B' U' F2 D'
2. (1:02.05) r2 f2 L2 u' L2 f U D2 f' R' L' U2 u2 r2 u2 L u L F2 L B' U2 F' B2 f L' U2 L2 R2 B' F' U2 L B2 f' r B2 F' D2 U'
3. 57.39 D F' B2 L' U B2 L' r' B2 F' D f F' r' B2 U' D2 B' r' R D2 f' u2 F' R' r u2 r' F f2 B2 R' U B' F2 L2 B r2 D' L'
4. 58.98 D2 B U L2 B' U' r2 R' B2 r' B2 U L r' f2 r2 R L u' f' R' L' r' u2 r2 R' B F r' U2 B u2 R2 L r2 u' r B' D2 U2
5. 52.09 R' u2 U' r F2 B u2 r' F2 L2 u F2 f2 r' R2 U' L2 f' r U' u L2 f' R D U2 r U r' D' R' L B2 r' U F' D' f2 R' D2


Average of 12: 58.46


Spoiler



1. 1:00.30 f' L D2 u F2 U' r B' f u2 U' f D2 u' B2 R2 u D B f2 L' r U2 R f2 F2 D r B' r2 R D2 U B' R' L' D2 B F' r2
2. (51.82) u L' U' f' B2 u2 L2 U F' L B2 r' f' u2 D2 r f' u D' r2 f2 r' B D2 f2 R2 r2 F' f U F D U r' D f B' U' F2 D'
3. 1:02.05 r2 f2 L2 u' L2 f U D2 f' R' L' U2 u2 r2 u2 L u L F2 L B' U2 F' B2 f L' U2 L2 R2 B' F' U2 L B2 f' r B2 F' D2 U'
4. 57.39 D F' B2 L' U B2 L' r' B2 F' D f F' r' B2 U' D2 B' r' R D2 f' u2 F' R' r u2 r' F f2 B2 R' U B' F2 L2 B r2 D' L'
5. 58.98 D2 B U L2 B' U' r2 R' B2 r' B2 U L r' f2 r2 R L u' f' R' L' r' u2 r2 R' B F r' U2 B u2 R2 L r2 u' r B' D2 U2
6. 52.09 R' u2 U' r F2 B u2 r' F2 L2 u F2 f2 r' R2 U' L2 f' r U' u L2 f' R D U2 r U r' D' R' L B2 r' U F' D' f2 R' D2
7. 1:04.09 r2 F' L B F2 U R u2 B D f2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 L' U u F L2 B u r' D2 r' D2 F L' F L f2 F U L U' R F' u R'
8. (1:06.62) f2 R2 D' f' B' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 u' B' U' u2 D' r' U R2 D' F' r' L2 D2 R' U' D B U' L' u2 r D2 u R B' F2 R L
9. 53.74 f r' u2 r' B' f L2 F' f R' B2 F D2 L2 D r' L u2 R' D2 R' B2 U u F' U' B F f2 r2 R2 B2 u B' f F' D' f2 B' U'
10. 58.78 F' U2 f2 U f' L2 B F D2 L D f F' u' f2 u2 L2 f F' R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 u f' D' R' B2 U' L2 R2 B D u' f U B' R2
11. 58.33 U2 r' D2 F f2 R2 f2 L' B2 r B' F2 L F2 R' D' r' R' U2 B2 F' D2 B U' R2 f' D2 f2 U' r B' r u D U' F2 B R U' f
12. 58.81 L2 r' F' R' D2 B R r2 F2 B U' D r' U' f2 F2 r' L' u2 U' r2 R2 B2 F' u' B' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 L f2 r2 u2 D L' U' L U


----------



## EricReese (Mar 5, 2011)

What happened to the dayan evan? Nice times


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally posting my own achievement here again. And it's 3x3!

Ao50: 21.73
σ: 2.28
Best Time: 16.94
Worst Time: 26.41
Individual Times:


Spoiler



18.91, 19.75, 21.40, 20.55, 21.57, 20.48, 21.95, 22.32, 19.14, 20.27, 18.56, 21.86, 24.07, 18.59, 22.96, 21.93, 23.44, (26.41), 22.94, 24.92, 18.72, 18.23, 24.26, 17.55, 22.05, 25.64, (16.94), 21.12, 20.43, 23.12, 23.05, 21.19, 19.73, 24.13, 25.00, 19.64, 23.22, 20.51, 23.19, 23.36, 22.49, 24.83, 23.98, 20.33, 25.26, 20.07, 21.81, 19.94, 23.29, 21.11



Ao5: 19.67 almost a PB
Ao12: 20.59 PB

I choked in the last fifteen solves otherwise it'd have been sub-21.5. I have no idea where this came from. I just sat down expecting some crappy solves and about a 23.5-24 average and BAM. The first twelve solves were the PB btw. Finally excited to do 3x3 again.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 5, 2011)

You can do it freshcuber!

You can keep that same F2L speed, and if you did a 1L OLL like I mainly do, its so easy to sub 20. Trust me


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea OLL is so fun to do haha. I need to learn the rest after I fix my G-Perms. For some reason I keep making a horrible execution mistake that scrambles the puzzle. I think I'm mixing two of them together. this average was actually fun again though. It wasn't a grind like previous sessions. 

After you posted your sub-20 Ao50: I was literally too discouraged to touch my GuHong for nearly a week lol. Even since then I've only done a little solving until this average which is just a shocker to me. I was seriously expecting more crappy times but I just killed it. I'm just glad 3x3 is fun again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 5, 2011)

. All nl.

Average of 12: 13.35
1. 13.50 B R' B2 F2 D' R2 D B' R U' L' B U' F' R' L D' F' D' B2 R B L' R' D2 
2. 13.04 B R2 B D' R B2 U D R F D2 R U B' U2 B' L' D' F D' R2 F' L B F 
3. 14.54 F B L2 B2 U F' B' D2 L' F L2 D F2 D2 U F2 R' F2 R' F R' L2 U' D2 R 
4. 14.09 B D' U2 F2 B2 R' F R F' R' D F D2 L' B R2 B U' L F2 B' L2 D F2 D2 
5. 14.08 B R' D' F' U B U' L F' U' F2 U2 L B' F' L' F2 D F2 U' L2 U' D' L2 F' 
6. (11.37) F' D' L B2 L' R2 D U' B D' R D' R D B' F D' U L2 R U2 B' U L2 B 
7. 13.12 L2 B' F' D' B2 F' L F' B L' F2 R2 U2 D' B D B L U R F' U L B2 L 
8. 12.52 D R2 B L' R D R2 B' D2 B2 L D' B L D' B F' R' D F2 L2 U' L' U B' 
9. (15.12) U R2 B2 U' D2 B F L U2 D B2 D F2 B D' B2 R U2 F' U' R' L B' U' R2 
10. 13.59 D' F' D B D' F R2 F L D U2 F2 B' D' R D2 L2 U D' R B2 D' B2 U F2 
11. 13.54 R' F2 R2 B' U L' R' F' R' F' D R' U' B R' D2 U2 F' L R' D2 B F U F' 
12. 11.48 B L' B' U2 B2 D' F' U2 L' B D' L2 R2 B' F' L D' U2 B L2 B U2 R F' L'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 5, 2011)

2.22, 4.43, 2.22, 2.27, 2.61, (1.88), 2.71, 2.65, 5.00, (14.09), 3.36, 2.38 = 2.99
Not PB, but best with V-Cube.

1. 2.22 F R2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U' 
2. 4.43 R' U F U F R' U2 F' U R' U' 
3. 2.22 U' F' U R2 F R' F R' U' R' U' 
4. 2.27 F' R U2 R U' R2 F R' F' R' U' 
5. 2.61 R2 U F2 R2 U' F R F' U' R' U' 
6. (1.88) R2 U2 R F U2 F U2 R' F2 R U' 
7. 2.71 R2 F2 R U F' R F2 R2 F2 R' U' 
8. 2.65 U2 F' R F' R F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
9. 5.00 F U R2 F' U R2 U' R' U' R' U' 
10. (14.09) F' R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R' F2 R2 U' 
11. 3.36 U R U2 R U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U' 
12. 2.38 F' R' U F' U F U R U R U'


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 5, 2011)

Megaminx in *1:18.86 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U



2x2 avg 12:

Average: 4.73
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 3.11
Worst Time: 8.15
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	4.15	R U2 R U' F' U
2.	4.36	R' U' F' R F2 U R' U' F U'
3.	4.84	F2 U R' F2 U2 R' F U' R U'
4.	5.50	U' R2 F' U F' R' U R U'
5.	4.19	F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' F U2 F
6.	4.27	F' U2 R' F' U2 R U2 F' U2
7.	(3.11)	F R' U R F' U R' F2
8.	(8.15)	F R2 F U' F U2 R2 U' R
9.	5.03	R' U' R U2 F' U F
10.	4.68	U2 R2 U F' R2 F' R2 F'
11.	5.88	U F2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F U2
12.	4.40	R F U2 R U' R' U F R'


----------



## theace (Mar 5, 2011)

Got quite a few PBs on my karu day of cubing:

Sub 25 avg of 20 on the 3x3
Sub 1:40 avg of 10 on the 4x4
Sub 10 3BLDs. Many were DNFs and were off by 2 to 3 corners. But I did manage to get a 7:43 success which is a PB.

These are all approximations by the way. I did all these solves in college (3x3) and on the way back (4x4)

So how do I know it's sub x? Well, because out of the 15 solves I did my worst was 2:29 thanks to the train stopping directly under a bridge. Darkness screws everything. I had 1:50. The rest were sub 1:40 with a few being sub 1:30. Best was 1:24.

Worst 3x3 was a 29.xx Best was 20.19 with a 2 look oll and a z perm. Everything else was sub 25. So yeah... Anyway, be back on 9th april.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 5, 2011)

EricReese said:


> What happened to the dayan evan? Nice times


 
It pops too much. Also, mine is too old and worn down.
I can't go fast on it due to those two factors. I'm not sure if a new one would be better than the X-Cube, which is now pretty good, so I won't get another one for now.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 5, 2011)

sub-0.3 avg100 on floppy cube sim

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.002
worst time: 3.953

current avg5: 0.157 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 0.085 (σ = 0.01)

current avg12: 0.241 (σ = 0.15)
best avg12: 0.180 (σ = 0.11)

current avg100: 0.293 (σ = 0.24)
best avg100: 0.293 (σ = 0.24)

lolpuzzle....
anyone know what UWRs are for this thing?


----------



## Xnx (Mar 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> *best time: 0.002*


 
Nice one.


----------



## y235 (Mar 5, 2011)

Got sub-30 single solve when I tried CN. (got 26.40 on red, regulary I solve on yellow or white and getting 27 avg, so it pretty good for me.)


----------



## y235 (Mar 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> sub-0.3 avg100 on floppy cube sim
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 0.002
> ...


How do you solve the floppy cube? Don't think I don't how to solve it (I invented about 5 different methods during Math lessons at school), I just curios.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 5, 2011)

3x3 One-handed PBs 

NL single PB
1. 25.07 R' L2 F' L' B' U2 F' L U B' R' F B2 L' F2 R' F' U' B' L2 D2 B' R L2 U 
Lucky PB is 24.69 or something like that, with an LL Skip. 

PB Average of 5: 29.38


Spoiler



1. 31.21 R' B D' F2 U D R' U D' L R2 B F L' B F R D2 R F' D2 U' F' B R2
2. (28.06) D' R' D' R' B D2 U R' U B' F U' F' R B U B D' B2 F L D2 L' F R2
3. 28.35 B L2 U L' U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 B R' U' D' B R' B L D2 L2 B' U' L' F B
4. (35.69) R' D' B' D F2 B' L R2 F D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 R' U2 B R F2 U' R L U R'
5. 28.59 B' U' R' F2 R B2 U2 D2 F2 R' D L' R2 D2 U' R U2 F B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2


PB Average of 12: 30.60


Spoiler



1. 31.01 L F B' U2 F' B' L R' B2 F2 R D' B' F R2 L' F2 B' D2 R' F U B2 F2 L'
2. 31.21 R' B D' F2 U D R' U D' L R2 B F L' B F R D2 R F' D2 U' F' B R2
3. 28.06 D' R' D' R' B D2 U R' U B' F U' F' R B U B D' B2 F L D2 L' F R2
4. 28.35 B L2 U L' U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 B R' U' D' B R' B L D2 L2 B' U' L' F B
5. (35.69) R' D' B' D F2 B' L R2 F D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 R' U2 B R F2 U' R L U R'
6. 28.59 B' U' R' F2 R B2 U2 D2 F2 R' D L' R2 D2 U' R U2 F B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2
7. 33.50 U R L D2 U2 B L2 R' U L2 R F' U2 F2 U' F' U' R U2 F U F B' D U
8. (26.32) D' R' L F D L' D2 L2 D B2 R' L' D' R' D U2 L F R2 F2 L F L2 F2 R'
9. 30.08 B L2 U D' F U2 R2 F' B2 R B2 R2 L D2 F U' B' D' F' R D U2 R2 B2 R2
10. 31.20 F2 R' B2 F' U2 L' B' U' D' F' U2 L2 F2 D L U2 B' F' D L' U D' B2 U2 F2
11. 32.23 D F2 R2 L2 B' F2 L' D' L2 F' D L B2 F2 L' U L2 F R2 F' B D2 L2 F U
12. 31.79 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 L' F2 D F B' D2 U' B' D2 B D B' F' D2 R2 B2 F U' F' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL.

[19:59:58] Djadjang: HOLY ****
[20:00:02] Djadjang: 0.17 computer 2x2 sniggle
[20:00:27] Djadjang: scramble: R F' U F
[20:00:37] Djadjang: solution: x z' R' U' R U'

EDIT:

Average of 5: 2.23
1. (0.17) R F' U F
2. 2.73 U' R' U F' R F' R F2 U'
3. (3.73) U' R U' F2 R U' F R U2
4. 1.86 F R' U2 R' U2 R' F' R U
5. 2.09 U2 F' U' F' R' F


----------



## Selkie (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe not as much of an accomplishment as some times here but finally 2 look last layer after 2 months of algs. 21 PLLs and 57 OLLs done. Just in time too as was beginning to get a bit 'saturated'. Will take some time to get them all get into muscle memory before learning any more algs and I can at last start some BLD


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 5, 2011)

3x3x3 average of 12: 11.15
11.32, 9.51, (20.38), 11.14, 10.07, 11.83, 12.17, 11.08, 14.01, 10.44, 9.97, (8.10),


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2011)

0.33 computer 2x2 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 5, 2011)

New PB 
Average of 12: 2.65
1. 2.86 R2 U F R 
2. (2.04) R U2 F2 R U' R U' F R' U' 
3. 2.60 U' R' U2 F U' F' R2 F R2 
4. 2.44 R2 U2 R U2 F U2 F2 R U' 
5. 3.12 F' R U' R2 F R' U R2 U 
6. 3.18 U2 R2 U F U' F2 R2 F' U 
7. 2.59 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F U' 
8. 2.35 F2 U F2 R' U R F R2 
9. 2.13 F U R F2 R F2 R' F U 
10. (4.16) R' U F U R U2 F' U2 
11. 2.89 R2 U2 R F R2 U' F' R F 
12. 2.29 U F' U' R2 F R U F U


----------



## Cube321 (Mar 5, 2011)

27 PB


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 5, 2011)

Xnx said:


> Nice one.


 
one move scrambles ftw  That actually happened twice, which is right on probability (1/48 of positions are 1 move scrambles).



y235 said:


> How do you solve the floppy cube? Don't think I don't how to solve it (I invented about 5 different methods during Math lessons at school), I just curios.


 
Most scrambles I can just look at and intuitively know how to solve optimally. For those few that I can't see the full solution, I will just solve a 2x2 square and then alternate turns of the remaining two sides until its solved




EPIC EDIT
moar floppy cube sim

single 0.001
avg5 0.046
avg12 0.116
avg100 0.206

here was the avg12:
0.129, 0.121, (0.393), 0.041, 0.193, 0.202, 0.225, 0.017, 0.105, (0.006), 0.106, 0.016

wonder if I will ever beat that 
srsly, is that UWR?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 6, 2011)

Woahhh broke PB single by over 10 seconds O_O No PLL but I had PLL parity

1. 1:15.92 F R2 D B' U D f2 U2 r' D' f D2 F' f u' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 f2 B2 L D2 F2 B2 u' R' f2 r2 u U B R f L u' L2 B2 f'


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Woahhh broke PB single by over 10 seconds O_O No PLL but I had PLL parity
> 
> 1. 1:15.92 F R2 D B' U D f2 U2 r' D' f D2 F' f u' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 f2 B2 L D2 F2 B2 u' R' f2 r2 u U B R f L u' L2 B2 f'


 
Wow nice solve, you're catching up. I'll figure you'll get a tad bit faster than me while I work on 3x3 but I'll get back there. I read the first part and thought it was 3x3 lol


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but I feel like an accomplishment should be separate from a comment.

PB Ao5!! 

Average of 5: 19.06
1. 19.02 F2 B D2 R2 F' L' F' B' L R B2 F2 D2 F L' R' D2 B F2 U' R' F B2 R' F
2. 18.80 U2 D L' F' U R D2 L' U L2 D R' U2 B U F2 D L2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 L B
3. (21.91) D' B D' U2 L R D' R' F' B' D2 L2 D' F L' D F' R' D' B L D2 B' L' R2
4. (18.27) F' B U D R' U D' R U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' L2 D B2 L2 B2 R' D B' D2 L' U'
5. 19.37 R' B2 D2 B R' B' L B2 U' L R2 D2 R' D L U2 D2 L B' F' U F B L D 

Two 18's and only one sup-20 is pretty damn good. The overall is going well too. I hope I'm back here with an Ao100 soon.

PB Ao12!!

Average of 12: 20.49
1. (25.85) F D2 F' R' B2 L D2 R2 B2 F' L' D2 L2 R' D' L2 F' R2 D F B' D' R' D2 L2
2. 19.02 F2 B D2 R2 F' L' F' B' L R B2 F2 D2 F L' R' D2 B F2 U' R' F B2 R' F
3. 18.80  U2 D L' F' U R D2 L' U L2 D R' U2 B U F2 D L2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 L B
4. 21.91 D' B D' U2 L R D' R' F' B' D2 L2 D' F L' D F' R' D' B L D2 B' L' R2
5. (18.27) F' B U D R' U D' R U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' L2 D B2 L2 B2 R' D B' D2 L' U'
6. 19.37 R' B2 D2 B R' B' L B2 U' L R2 D2 R' D L U2 D2 L B' F' U F B L D
7. 23.38 L B2 F U D2 B' D R D L B' F2 R U' F' B' D2 F2 U' R2 B U2 D L' R2
8. 21.18 R U' B2 R' U L R2 B2 F' L' R' F' R2 L' B U2 D F2 B' U' L' D2 U' L R
9. 19.46 U' F R F2 B' L D' R F' L2 B' U2 D L' F2 D2 U' R' D2 L B' L2 R' U F
10. 22.71 D' B' D2 U' B2 F' L D' F' U R2 L2 B' L2 R' B2 U R' D2 R2 B' U' F' B D2
11. 19.95 U F U L B F' L2 B' F' L B' L2 R2 F2 D L' U2 B U2 L' F U2 F2 D R2
12. 19.10 B U' L' U2 B R' B D R D B' L' D2 R L2 F2 D2 R D' U' L F2 D' L' F' 

I rolled the 25 with a 24 :fp Just got a little too excited I guess and then it killed my look ahead. Still happy with it. 7/12 were sub-20


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

3.31 official 2x2 average.. time to learn CLL.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 6, 2011)

My latest 3x3 average of 100, slightly better than Ryan's 
Avg5 and Avg12 were nothing spectacular.
Single was completely unexpected, only my 2nd sub-10 ever!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.03 - Solve 49; PB Single (PLL Skip) 
worst time: 17.91

best avg5: 13.21 (σ = 0.78) - Solves 49 to 53
best avg12: 13.47 (σ = 0.64) - Solves 89 to 100

session avg: 14.21 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 14.20


Spoiler



1. 14.37 F2 L' F2 B' D U' L D' R' L D F L R' U' D L F2 U' D' B2 L F2 B2 L'
2. 13.63 D2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 U B2 R D' R' B' F' L' R2 U' R D2 U L2 D F2 L' R2 D'
3. 13.57 L R' B2 D' B2 U2 D' L R U R U' D2 B2 U' B U' B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R
4. 14.76 L2 F L2 R2 D' U2 R U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 F' U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F R2 L' D2 B R
5. 14.12 R' B2 U2 R' U' R L' U' L F' U B R F' U2 L' F U2 L' U D2 R L2 D2 L2
6. 14.54 L2 D' L' U D L R2 U' D2 L' U D' R' F' B2 L' F D B L B R L2 F2 B2
7. 16.12 F2 R2 L U B R2 L D2 R F2 U' R' B R' D' R2 B R' B L2 F2 R2 B' U' F
8. 14.35 R' D' L' U' D' B' F U2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 B L2 U D2 L F R L2
9. 12.37 R D' F R2 L2 U2 R2 L B U' B' R' F' B' L D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F U'
10. 17.43 R F' D F2 R' L2 U' F R2 F2 R L2 B D2 L2 R' F U L2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' U'
11. 13.18 F' L U2 B2 F R2 F' B2 D F D2 B' U R2 B2 D2 B2 F U' R' L B D2 F D
12. 13.74 B2 R' D' U' F B' D' L' F D' B2 R' D B' R' B2 R2 D2 F R2 L F L U' B2
13. 14.68 D L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' D' L2 F' B' D' F2 B D2 B R2 D' B
14. 11.13 D2 F2 D' L2 D' F U2 L' F R D' F' R D B' L B R2 U D F D B2 F2 D2
15. 13.78 R F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U R2 F U2 F2 B R2 F' L2 U2 D' L D2 R' B' U B F R2
16. 16.27 U2 B2 R U' L' D F2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 L' D2 U B L2 D' R B' L2 U' F B2 U
17. 14.55 U2 D R2 F R' F2 L U2 D' R2 U2 R B R' F B U2 F B2 D B R2 B' L B'
18. 15.89 U D2 L D2 U2 L' R2 B' U R2 B' R B' R F B2 L' U B2 U2 R' L' U' B R
19. 13.74 L' B D U B F D2 F' L F2 U B2 L2 U' D' F' U2 B2 F R' U L2 R U B
20. 15.72 U' D' R' L2 F2 B D2 R D2 U2 L2 U2 B' F L' B2 R L2 D' U2 L' U R2 L' U2
21. 12.10 L B2 R U2 F2 D' F U F B2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U' R L D' B D B U D' B2
22. 13.26 F' R' D2 B' U' F D2 R2 D2 R B R U D' F' R2 U2 B U R L' D U F' B
23. 15.46 D' B2 F' L U2 D L2 B2 L B F U' F' L2 D' F2 L U D2 F2 R2 L' D' B D
24. 13.54 R' B R' U B' R F2 R2 B2 R' B R B' U' R2 B' D F R B2 R L2 D2 F2 D'
25. 13.73 F2 U B L U' R' L' D2 B2 U B2 U' L U2 D' F U2 D' B' L' D F' R F' D'
26. 15.72 U' D2 R U D' F2 D U2 L' R D2 F2 R' L' F U2 L' R2 U B2 U' L2 R D' U
27. 13.65 D2 L U D2 B2 F2 L' U2 D2 L D' R2 L' B U' D B' D2 U2 F' R2 L' F' R2 U2
28. 13.94 D U2 F' L F U F' L' U R' B R2 U F' L2 F' U F U2 D2 F2 U B2 F R
29. 16.38 L B' F' R U F L B2 R L' F2 R' U' R2 F2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' L' B' D2
30. (17.91) L' B' D2 F D2 F' D' U' R2 F' D' R U R2 D' F2 D F2 L' F' U L' B D L
31. 13.34 U' B2 U' R' F U2 D2 R' D2 U' L U' F' L B2 R B' D U F' D2 U B R' L'
32. 14.34 B2 U R L' F' D2 U' F' B' R' L D L2 R' F R B2 R' U D2 R D F U B
33. 16.16 L U2 B' L2 D' L' R U L R2 U2 F' U2 R D' F' U F D2 R' U' L D' U L'
34. 11.42 R' L' D' R L' D B2 U B R' F2 B2 R2 B' D' F' L D' L' F' B R2 F B' R
35. 14.46 B' D2 F U F' L' F2 U2 F U' L2 B U R' B' F' D B' L D' U' R2 U D L
36. 15.07 F R U F2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 D' B' F D2 B U B' U F2 U R2 B' F D' B F2
37. 12.87 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D' R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B F2 D' F U' D F' B2 U2 L2
38. 13.35 L B' L2 D' F2 U2 D R2 L' D U2 L U2 F' R L2 D' L' B' D2 U L2 F U B
39. 15.93 B2 D2 F' R' B F U2 F' R2 L2 B2 R2 L B' L R' B U' D' B2 L D U F2 L'
40. 14.06 L' B F2 R L' B U' D' F L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D R' D B R2 D R2 B2 F' R'
41. 14.12 D2 F2 L2 U' B L B2 U F' U2 B2 R F' U' R2 B2 R2 L B' R2 D2 L' D' B2 R
42. 14.39 U R' B2 L F U' R2 B L2 R2 U' B' R D2 L D' F' B' R2 U L' R U2 B2 U
43. 15.43 D2 R' F' L' U' F2 U L F L F' B' R B R' F' U' R' U' L2 D B2 R' L' F'
44. 14.70 U F' B U2 D' F2 D2 U2 F' R' U R2 L2 B2 R L' D F R2 F2 U2 F2 D L B2
45. 12.87 D B' F2 U D2 L D2 B2 F L' U2 L F L R' F' L D B2 U2 D R2 L2 F D
46. 13.89 R' U2 R2 F' D' F' L U2 L U2 R2 U D F2 D B U2 F R2 U' R2 U L U' B'
47. 15.12 B' D L' R D' L' F' D2 U B L2 B U2 R' L F2 D R F U D' F2 R2 B' R
48. 14.48 D' R2 B2 R U R F' R' D F2 B U D' B U B2 F' L2 R F2 D F2 L D B2
49. (9.03) D2 L2 F D2 F2 U' R' B2 U D' F L U F2 R' D B2 U F L' B2 F L F D2
50. 14.57 B D2 L R B F2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 R L F B D' R D U R B' R'
51. 12.87 U D' B2 U2 B D' R2 L' D L U' R U2 R' D' F2 R2 F2 L D U' R2 U B' F'
52. 14.30 F R D F L B2 R L F' D' L F' U2 R U' L B U F D B2 D' F L' R2
53. 12.48 L2 B D L' R' D' R' U D L' F2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B U' D R2 B L' F D U
54. 13.49 D B2 R F B2 D2 B L2 U D2 F2 D B' L2 R' F' U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F B U2
55. 14.26 L2 U2 F2 B L B2 F D' B' R' B2 R' L2 U' L F2 R U2 R' F2 D U B' F' U
56. 14.87 B' R2 U2 D' F' U2 R2 U' R' U B' D' B L2 F2 R' B U' B L2 D' R' U' L' U2
57. 13.22 D2 B F D L B2 U' F R' L D' R L B D L U F B L F D2 F2 B2 D2
58. 13.78 B R F' D F' U2 B2 F2 U2 D' L' U L2 U L' D F' L2 U' B F D B U' D
59. 16.01 D' R2 F' R B F L B' U' F D' L2 B U2 L U' B R' L B' U2 R2 U2 L2 R2
60. 14.08 F' D R2 L2 F2 U F' U2 R B' D2 B' L2 F' R F2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 B' L R'
61. 13.96 U L2 D U' R2 D L' B U F2 U F2 U' R L' F' B' U2 B U2 R2 U' L R2 U
62. 15.61 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' U B2 R F2 L U2 B F R2 U' R B U D R' U L'
63. 14.18 U2 B D2 R2 U R U' F R' D' R B D' R2 B' F R2 B D R' U' D L2 B2 L'
64. 14.75 U B2 U' B' D2 L' D' L2 R' U' F U2 R' F' L' F' U R' F2 R2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2
65. 15.04 B L' D' U' B2 F2 U B2 R' F L2 F' D U2 B2 F' L2 R D U R D L' U' R'
66. 12.69 L' R2 F' D2 B' L F' R2 U' R B U F R B' D B L' R' B2 R' B' F2 D' R'
67. 13.90 F2 R2 B L' B' L2 B2 F' L2 D F2 B U2 D' F' U L U' B R2 F' D L2 D2 B2
68. 14.12 D U2 R2 F2 D F' D' L D' B2 U' B F2 R B2 U B' D2 B' D2 R2 B' F U' R
69. 13.45 D F2 B' D' U2 L2 F2 U2 D2 B L B D R L2 F2 L F' L' F2 R2 D2 B2 F D'
70. 16.61 U L2 D' U' R' F2 B2 D R L2 B' F L2 R D' F' D' L B U' F U R B' L
71. 14.82 B2 F2 U2 B R D' U R' D' L' D' L' F2 R B' L2 U2 B U' R' U2 B2 F' U B
72. 15.46 R F2 D L' U' F2 U' L' B F R' B L F' U B U' R U F L' U D2 B R2
73. 14.45 L' B U F' B' U2 L R B2 D' U B F' D2 F2 D2 L' F R' L' B F2 L' D2 L
74. 15.21 R' U B D2 F2 L2 R2 D' F D2 U B F D L' B L B2 U2 B' L R F B2 R2
75. 12.54 B' D R' U L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F2 L B' F' L2 B F' R B F D F' L2 F' R2 L'
76. 15.52 L D2 U' L2 U2 B U2 R2 D' R D' R2 L' F2 D' R D R2 D2 U B L' D F B2
77. 14.38 U2 F2 D' R' B' U2 F' D' B' D' F2 U' L' U B2 D' F2 B U' R' U2 B L' R D2
78. 13.26 D' R D R2 B' R U2 D2 R' L2 F' R B' L2 R' U2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' F'
79. 13.35 B L F' B2 R' F' D2 R' F2 U L' F2 R B2 D2 F' R' B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F R' F2
80. 14.09 U R2 L B' D2 R2 D L2 B' L' F' B R' F' B U2 F2 L B' D2 U B F' D2 B'
81. 14.34 U F B2 L' R F D2 R' U' R2 D' L' F2 U' D' F' R2 L' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' B
82. 12.25 D L' U F R' L U' F' R' F L' F U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F D' B U2 D' B2 F'
83. 14.20 L B' L2 B' D' B2 L F B' R' F U' R U R2 F' U2 L F U F R B2 F D'
84. 16.80 B F2 D' R F L2 B D B' R' L D L2 F2 D2 L' B L' R' U2 D F2 B R2 B'
85. 14.18 B' R D2 R F' B2 L' F' B D2 B R L U D R F R L' F D' B' U' B L'
86. 14.82 D2 F' R' U2 B L R2 D L' R2 B' L F2 D R' F' L' F U R2 B F L2 U F
87. 14.07 L' U2 F' R2 B U R2 D B' R' D2 B' U R' L2 B U' F2 L' B' U2 D2 B' U B
88. 16.44 D F2 L2 F2 B2 R D L2 R2 D' U L' F D' R U' F' R U R U' L2 F' D U2
89. 13.79 R D L U' D L2 U' F R2 U' B' F U2 F' B2 U' D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F' B U2
90. 12.46 U F2 D' B F D U2 F B2 R2 L2 F D2 L U D2 F2 B' L2 D' R D' R2 L' D
91. 13.92 U' L F U2 L2 F R2 L' B L2 B' L U2 R2 B' D2 L B L' U2 R F' U' R U2
92. 12.46 U2 L U' R2 L2 B2 R U R' F R' U2 R D2 B L' R B2 F U D' F' D' U F'
93. 14.28 U' L2 U' L D2 B2 D U2 R2 B' L2 U2 R' L B2 D U F B' R F D2 R U B2
94. 13.72 R2 F D' F' L U D F' R2 U2 L2 R2 D U L' D' R2 D2 L2 D R' B U2 F U2
95. 13.96 B F' D R2 U' D2 R2 L2 B' U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' U L U2 F R' F' B U R2 D
96. 14.10 R B2 D2 F' B2 R U' R' F R L' U' F R L2 U B' R D' F R' D B F U
97. 12.85 F2 U D' B2 R' B' D2 U L2 R' B D2 F B' D L2 B' R2 F D R' U2 F' L U'
98. 15.39 B' U D2 R2 B2 R L U R2 D' B2 F' U' D' R2 B' L B2 L2 F2 R' D2 U' R2 U2
99. 12.36 R' U2 F' R B U' D F' B R U F R2 D L2 D2 L U2 B F2 L D F L' R'
100. 13.21 D' R' U2 L' U2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 D F U' R' U' B' D2 U2 B' U F' B' U2 D'


Reconstruction of the 9.03


Spoiler



Scramble (cross on U): D2 L2 F D2 F2 U' R' B2 U D' F L U F2 R' D B2 U F L' B2 F L F D2

Cross: R2 U L U2 F2
F2L#1: x2 U2 R U' R' U R U R'
F2L#2: y' R U R' U R U' R'
F2L#3: U y2 R' U' R
F2L#4: d R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U2 x' D R U R' D' R U' R'
PLL: x U


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> single 0.001
> avg5 0.046
> avg12 0.116
> avg100 0.206
> ...


Might be. I had .043 avg5 and .118 avg12.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 6, 2011)

PB Ao50, it's faster than last night's would've been even if I hadn't choked.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 17.30
worst time: 26.56

current avg5: 20.94 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 19.06 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 21.39 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 20.46 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 21.27 (σ = 1.84)



Spoiler



1. 21.36 U F2 R2 F' B U R B2 L' R2 B L' U' B2 L2 U' B' L B' L B2 F L' U' D
2. 18.87 B F L' F D' L' R' U L2 B R2 U2 R' B' R' L U' L2 R F2 D' R' U' L2 F
3. 22.90 B D' F' B' L B L D' F2 B D' B' F2 R2 D2 R' D' U2 R D' U2 B2 U R2 U
4. (26.56) F R U D' R' L D2 U F' L B' L' B2 D B' R' F2 D U L2 F' D2 F2 B D2
5. 18.73 U' R F' U D2 R' B R2 L D2 U' R B' R D2 B U' B' U2 D' L' B2 U2 L2 R
6. 24.16 L2 F R' B2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 B D' F2 D2 U L2 D2 L D R B' D2 U R' U D
7. 22.34 B2 R B' L2 D F' D2 L U' R' L' U L2 D U L' D' R2 L B L B' R L2 F2
8. 21.91 D U F' U L' F2 D' U' F B' U D2 R2 F R L B L B2 L' B2 R' U2 F' R
9. 21.61 R' D R' U B D' L2 D2 U F U2 D' L' B U' F2 D' B2 D2 B L' D' L2 F' U'
10. 19.62 B R U D' R F2 B2 L' U B2 R F D2 R U2 D' R2 L D' L2 U' L U2 R' D
11. 21.13 R' U2 F D2 F2 L F2 U' B L2 U D L D' F R F' D' B' F L2 R' U L' U2
12. 22.54 U F' D2 B R' D2 R2 F' U' F D F' L2 D' U' F' L B' U L' U' R2 F2 L2 B'
13. 21.38 D B' F U' R2 F U2 B2 F' U' D2 L R D' R B' F L2 U D' R2 L D B2 U
14. 25.85 F D2 F' R' B2 L D2 R2 B2 F' L' D2 L2 R' D' L2 F' R2 D F B' D' R' D2 L2
15. 19.02 F2 B D2 R2 F' L' F' B' L R B2 F2 D2 F L' R' D2 B F2 U' R' F B2 R' F
16. 18.80 U2 D L' F' U R D2 L' U L2 D R' U2 B U F2 D L2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 L B
17. 21.91 D' B D' U2 L R D' R' F' B' D2 L2 D' F L' D F' R' D' B L D2 B' L' R2
18. 18.27 F' B U D R' U D' R U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' L2 D B2 L2 B2 R' D B' D2 L' U'
19. 19.37 R' B2 D2 B R' B' L B2 U' L R2 D2 R' D L U2 D2 L B' F' U F B L D
20. 23.38 L B2 F U D2 B' D R D L B' F2 R U' F' B' D2 F2 U' R2 B U2 D L' R2
21. 21.18 R U' B2 R' U L R2 B2 F' L' R' F' R2 L' B U2 D F2 B' U' L' D2 U' L R
22. 19.46 U' F R F2 B' L D' R F' L2 B' U2 D L' F2 D2 U' R' D2 L B' L2 R' U F
23. 22.71 D' B' D2 U' B2 F' L D' F' U R2 L2 B' L2 R' B2 U R' D2 R2 B' U' F' B D2
24. 19.95 U F U L B F' L2 B' F' L B' L2 R2 F2 D L' U2 B U2 L' F U2 F2 D R2
25. 19.10 B U' L' U2 B R' B D R D B' L' D2 R L2 F2 D2 R D' U' L F2 D' L' F'
26. 24.07 F2 B' R2 L D U R B F' U' R U' F U' D B2 R2 D' R D2 L D' B2 D' R
27. 22.55 D L' F' D' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' R D L B U F D F2 D' L F R' U'
28. 24.31 F' B' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 L R' F B' U2 B2 R' B2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2
29. 20.24 R' L F B2 U F' L2 F U2 B2 D F' L2 D2 L F R2 L' D' B2 R2 F U2 L' F
30. 20.67 D R' B2 R2 B' U B U' L' F2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 U F2 L2 B' L B2 L' U R2 D
31. 17.68 R' L' B2 U B L B R U2 F' L R' F' B2 L2 D' F' D' B' R' D' F U2 F2 R'
32. 20.51 R B L R2 U' L' F2 D2 B' R2 B2 U R D U' R2 B' F2 R U L' F' L2 U D
33. (17.30[PLL Skip]) F U' L' F2 D2 U' B' D R2 U F U' F' B R U' D L2 F L U' B2 U B2 R
34. 22.97 U' R' B' L' R' F2 L F D' F' D' L U' D' L2 U2 F2 B' D U' F' L D' U R'
35. 23.10 R2 F2 B' R B' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' R2 U B2 F D2 B' R2 L' D2 L D U' F2 U2
36. 21.49 R D' F U' L' R D' F' D B' L2 F D' B2 F L F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' R D' B
37. 20.34 L2 F D2 F2 D2 B L F2 L2 R' B2 F U2 R' L' F L F' B U' R2 L2 F2 B2 R2
38. 20.55 B2 U B U2 L U F2 R' F U L' U D R B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U R U F' U2 F
39. 19.30 B' D' U' L D2 U B U' F B2 U' F' D U2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 R' U B F2 L' D2
40. 20.88 B F2 L2 U D' L2 U' B' R U2 F B' L' B' U' D B2 L2 D2 U B D F' B2 R'
41. 24.44 L2 R D2 B U' B' U' F D2 L2 D R' D2 U F L' R' B L2 D' R' L' U2 B' U2
42. 22.99 L2 F' U' R2 F' L2 R' U2 F2 D L U F' R U' L F B D' R2 B' F' R D2 B
43. 21.17 U2 D' R F U' L' U' B D2 U F' D2 U F R' U2 R' F' B2 D2 L B R L2 U
44. 20.90 D' L' B U' D2 R D2 R2 L2 U' L2 F R' L2 F2 B2 D' B2 R F2 B L U2 F U'
45. 22.85 D L' R D B2 U' B2 L R' F' B' R' F2 R' B U D2 L U' F L2 D B' R2 F'
46. 18.82 F R L2 U2 R2 L F2 B L2 D' L D2 L2 U2 F L' U' D' R2 D R2 F B2 U2 D
47. 20.42 U F2 R' D R' U' L' U R2 D2 U' L B2 U B U' F U2 D' L' U2 R2 D2 F' U'
48. 20.57 R2 U B' D2 F D B' R B L' D2 U R2 U R' F U' L D' R U2 R L B' U2
49. 22.99 R' L2 D2 F2 D R L' F' D F L U R' U L2 F2 L2 F L' B F L' R' B2 R
50. 21.83 U' B L2 D2 L2 B' L B D U' B' F2 L' U2 F2 U' B R B2 U2 F D B D L


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 6, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 3.31 official 2x2 average.. time to learn CLL.



what?!

scrambles?!


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2011)

PB everything!
Single: 17.11 → 16.29
Ao5: 19.83 → 19.13
Ao12: 22.22 → 21.11
Ao100: 25.60 → 23.15


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 6, 2011)

4x4 avg12: 1:28.80

Only accomplishment in this is finishing the avg12 



Spoiler



Session average: 1:28.80
1. 1:29.02 B' U' u2 F L2 f' F' L' f B2 r f r F' L' R D' f' u2 B2 f' r U2 r2 R' F r R' U' L2 F r2 R2 u' U' R2 F2 D2 R' F 
2. 1:21.34 r' L2 D' u' U' f' B' D2 F U' f2 r' R B f L' U L2 r2 B D' L2 D B' D2 r' B2 L r R B' L f u2 D2 R B D R B2 
3. (1:17.80) D r U D2 R' F2 U L2 f F R2 B' f D' R L2 D2 U' L2 D u B U2 F2 U' D u2 L2 u R U' R f2 F B2 r' L2 U2 R U 
4. 1:21.00 f2 r2 U2 D2 F2 u2 R2 u' L' r f2 U R' u2 L f F2 R u F2 D2 B F R' r B L' U f2 B2 U u D L' R' u2 r2 R2 B L2 
5. 1:18.41 F B' R r F2 D L U2 u' L R r2 f2 U2 D f' U2 f U2 R2 F' B D' U2 u f F2 u2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U D L' u F L2 D2 
6. 1:23.80 B u R2 U' r2 L' B' R D' L U r U' R B2 r u2 f R' L' r2 u' F' U' F' U' D L f' L2 F' r2 L' f U B f D U2 F' 
7. 1:35.77 U2 F2 R D' r R2 D2 f2 r' f2 L D2 r2 L F' r2 R F R2 D r' f' r u D2 B u2 B R2 F' R B U L2 F2 f' B L2 U2 r 
8. 1:37.12 u' F' L' F' U' F B R f2 R L' u' U F2 R2 B R' u L' R F2 D2 B2 D2 f' L D' U2 L' U' r' R' u r' u' D B2 U r2 R 
9. 1:34.98 D' B r B r' f' R2 r L u2 L2 r F u B' r B' U u2 L2 F' f2 D' U u B2 f2 U' r R B2 f2 F2 U2 R F' f2 r2 R' U2 
10. 1:26.54 U' u r L' F2 u F2 f2 r2 u2 r R' F' f u2 r2 f2 r U' L f' D2 U B2 R2 B f2 r F' B' L' D u' B2 r2 F r D' u B 
11. 1:39.99 B' L' u f2 F2 L F' D B' f U2 r B2 R F f r2 U L D2 R' D' u2 F2 r' D' L R2 f2 F B u F' R2 f2 B2 L2 u' r L2 
12. (1:42.82) u' F2 B' L B2 r2 u' L2 F u2 D2 f2 U2 u' f2 R U r' u F B' U2 L' r' f F' R2 D' F f2 L U' F U u2 F' D2 f R' r'


----------



## Edward (Mar 6, 2011)

Session average: 14.32
1. 13.72 D' B' F' L' F' D L B U' D' F' D2 U2 R2 L D' R B R2 L B' L2 B U L 
2. 14.41 L' F2 U' R' D' L2 B F' R D B L2 R U B2 F2 L F' U' D B2 F R2 D L' 
3. 13.83 U' R L U2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F' B2 U' L2 F2 D' L' R U' L D' B' R U B' R' 
4. 14.10 R B' U L2 D' U' L2 R F R U' B F R' U' F2 U R' U2 R L B D' L' R2 
5. 13.22 L U B2 U L D F2 R2 B2 F2 U R U' F2 U' F' L2 R' D' U2 B2 D' U2 R' F 
6. 13.68 D2 B' U' F' U D' R' L' B L2 R2 D F' D2 L B D B' L B F' R' U' R' U 
7. (16.10) D' B U F2 R' L2 D U' L D' U B U2 F2 L2 R' U' D' B' D' U2 R L2 F U2 
8. 15.21 U2 R U' R U F' U B L U' B' U2 L' U L F2 B D2 U' F D' U' R2 F2 B 
9. (12.15) B' F2 L D B D L' R' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 R D' L2 R' B R' F R F' R' F2 L 
10. 14.67 B R' B2 R' F' D' L2 U' D' L B2 L U' L U L B L' B' F2 D2 B R F D' 
11. 14.59 D B' U' B2 F U' F D F B2 U2 R F R U F2 D' F U2 R D2 B U2 B2 F2 
12. 15.75 U B2 L' R U' L2 F' B' L F' B2 U F' D2 F L R' U D' F' L F B' L' D2 

Grahhhh so many 13's. I need to hurry up and sub14


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been posting in here a lot lately...
5x5 PB Single, Avg5, and Avg12 

number of times: 22/22
PB Single: 2:06.50
worst time: 2:44.79

PB avg5: 2:25.64 (σ = 6.82)
2:35.28, (2:11.98), (2:44.79), 2:20.72, 2:20.92

PB avg12: 2:28.08 (σ = 8.11)
2:31.99, (2:06.50), 2:34.12, 2:21.09, 2:35.52, 2:34.25, 2:34.96, 2:35.28, 2:11.98, (2:44.79), 2:20.72, 2:20.92

session avg: 2:29.32 (σ = 6.77)
session mean: 2:28.98

All Times:


Spoiler



2:28.49, 2:31.99, 2:06.50, 2:34.12, 2:21.09, 2:35.52, 2:34.25, 2:34.96, 2:35.28, 2:11.98, 2:44.79, 2:20.72, 2:20.92, 2:35.28, 2:36.22, 2:22.73, 2:24.40, 2:26.94, 2:35.74, 2:27.84, 2:34.05, 2:33.81


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> My latest 3x3 average of 100, slightly better than Ryan's
> Avg5 and Avg12 were nothing spectacular.
> Single was completely unexpected, only my 2nd sub-10 ever!
> 
> ...


 
.02 Ao100 better then mine...crap. Now I have to find time and do the average. I thought I had at least a few more days until you caught up. I don't know how I'll beat my ao100, it seems crazy I even got it to begin with, so many good solves T_T.

I'll try to do one tomorrow if I have time...which I probably won't. Crazy average Evan.


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2011)

First sub-1 perm 
J-perm, R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R', 0.98 seconds
13.27 tps


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 6, 2011)

Just finished my Ao100. Between various distractions and my general laziness getting in the way it took forever to finish. PBs All around except single.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.56
worst time: 26.56

current avg5: 20.78 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 18.82 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 20.32 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 20.07 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 21.04 (σ = 1.87)
best avg100: 21.04 (σ = 1.87)


Ao5, first sub-19


Spoiler



Average of 5: 18.82
1. (15.95) F2 B2 L2 R D B2 U D F' U' F' B' U R F2 D' L2 F2 D' L' U' F R B D
2. 19.00 B' U' D' F2 B2 L2 B' U' L2 R U' L2 F R2 D2 U F B' U2 D2 B R F2 L' F'
3. 19.83 F D2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 D L D' B' R2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B D' U L D L2 F
4. (22.17) F' R2 B R D' U2 R2 F U B L2 F' D B U R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L U
5. 17.63 U2 L' D' B D R2 U2 R2 D' L' U2 L D R' L D' L U B2 F R D' F2 B' L



Ao12, could have been sub-20 but my brother was nerd raging at COD way to hard for me to concentrate.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 20.07
1. (15.95) F2 B2 L2 R D B2 U D F' U' F' B' U R F2 D' L2 F2 D' L' U' F R B D
2. 19.00 B' U' D' F2 B2 L2 B' U' L2 R U' L2 F R2 D2 U F B' U2 D2 B R F2 L' F'
3. 19.83 F D2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 D L D' B' R2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B D' U L D L2 F
4. 22.17 F' R2 B R D' U2 R2 F U B L2 F' D B U R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L U
5. 17.63 U2 L' D' B D R2 U2 R2 D' L' U2 L D R' L D' L U B2 F R D' F2 B' L
6. 22.47 U R B U R2 F2 B L2 B U' L2 D' F' R D2 F D U2 R2 L2 D F D' R U2
7. (23.43) B' U D' B' U' F2 D U' L R2 B2 U' F R' F2 D2 R B2 U' R' F' B2 U2 F' B2
8. 19.38 B2 L2 R2 F L' F B' U2 L' B L2 R2 F' R' F L' D U2 R U D B' D2 R F2
9. 19.02 R' L' D R L D' F U2 F2 B' D B U' B F' L U B2 D2 U2 L D U2 F' L
10. 21.49 L' B' L U F2 L2 D' B U R2 B2 R U B U' F D' U' B' R U2 B R U2 F2
11. 20.26 R D' B' L2 U2 R' L' B' U' L2 U2 D2 B' F R' L' U2 R' D2 F' U B' U2 B U
12. 19.46 F' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 D U L D U2 F' L2 B2 D R2 F' B2 R' U2 L R F' B U2



Ao100, so satisfied with this. Almost sub-21, could be if I rolled some crappy solves but whatever, I'll get that sub-20 soon enough.


Spoiler



Average of 100: 21.04
1. 21.36 U F2 R2 F' B U R B2 L' R2 B L' U' B2 L2 U' B' L B' L B2 F L' U' D
2. 18.87 B F L' F D' L' R' U L2 B R2 U2 R' B' R' L U' L2 R F2 D' R' U' L2 F
3. 22.90 B D' F' B' L B L D' F2 B D' B' F2 R2 D2 R' D' U2 R D' U2 B2 U R2 U
4. (26.56) F R U D' R' L D2 U F' L B' L' B2 D B' R' F2 D U L2 F' D2 F2 B D2
5. 18.73 U' R F' U D2 R' B R2 L D2 U' R B' R D2 B U' B' U2 D' L' B2 U2 L2 R
6. 24.16 L2 F R' B2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 B D' F2 D2 U L2 D2 L D R B' D2 U R' U D
7. 22.34 B2 R B' L2 D F' D2 L U' R' L' U L2 D U L' D' R2 L B L B' R L2 F2
8. 21.91 D U F' U L' F2 D' U' F B' U D2 R2 F R L B L B2 L' B2 R' U2 F' R
9. 21.61 R' D R' U B D' L2 D2 U F U2 D' L' B U' F2 D' B2 D2 B L' D' L2 F' U'
10. 19.62 B R U D' R F2 B2 L' U B2 R F D2 R U2 D' R2 L D' L2 U' L U2 R' D
11. 21.13 R' U2 F D2 F2 L F2 U' B L2 U D L D' F R F' D' B' F L2 R' U L' U2
12. 22.54 U F' D2 B R' D2 R2 F' U' F D F' L2 D' U' F' L B' U L' U' R2 F2 L2 B'
13. 21.38 D B' F U' R2 F U2 B2 F' U' D2 L R D' R B' F L2 U D' R2 L D B2 U
14. 25.85 F D2 F' R' B2 L D2 R2 B2 F' L' D2 L2 R' D' L2 F' R2 D F B' D' R' D2 L2
15. 19.02 F2 B D2 R2 F' L' F' B' L R B2 F2 D2 F L' R' D2 B F2 U' R' F B2 R' F
16. 18.80 U2 D L' F' U R D2 L' U L2 D R' U2 B U F2 D L2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 L B
17. 21.91 D' B D' U2 L R D' R' F' B' D2 L2 D' F L' D F' R' D' B L D2 B' L' R2
18. 18.27 F' B U D R' U D' R U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' L2 D B2 L2 B2 R' D B' D2 L' U'
19. 19.37 R' B2 D2 B R' B' L B2 U' L R2 D2 R' D L U2 D2 L B' F' U F B L D
20. 23.38 L B2 F U D2 B' D R D L B' F2 R U' F' B' D2 F2 U' R2 B U2 D L' R2
21. 21.18 R U' B2 R' U L R2 B2 F' L' R' F' R2 L' B U2 D F2 B' U' L' D2 U' L R
22. 19.46 U' F R F2 B' L D' R F' L2 B' U2 D L' F2 D2 U' R' D2 L B' L2 R' U F
23. 22.71 D' B' D2 U' B2 F' L D' F' U R2 L2 B' L2 R' B2 U R' D2 R2 B' U' F' B D2
24. 19.95 U F U L B F' L2 B' F' L B' L2 R2 F2 D L' U2 B U2 L' F U2 F2 D R2
25. 19.10 B U' L' U2 B R' B D R D B' L' D2 R L2 F2 D2 R D' U' L F2 D' L' F'
26. 24.07 F2 B' R2 L D U R B F' U' R U' F U' D B2 R2 D' R D2 L D' B2 D' R
27. 22.55 D L' F' D' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' R D L B U F D F2 D' L F R' U'
28. 24.31 F' B' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 L R' F B' U2 B2 R' B2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2
29. 20.24 R' L F B2 U F' L2 F U2 B2 D F' L2 D2 L F R2 L' D' B2 R2 F U2 L' F
30. 20.67 D R' B2 R2 B' U B U' L' F2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 U F2 L2 B' L B2 L' U R2 D
31. 17.68 R' L' B2 U B L B R U2 F' L R' F' B2 L2 D' F' D' B' R' D' F U2 F2 R'
32. 20.51 R B L R2 U' L' F2 D2 B' R2 B2 U R D U' R2 B' F2 R U L' F' L2 U D
33. 17.30[PLL Skip] F U' L' F2 D2 U' B' D R2 U F U' F' B R U' D L2 F L U' B2 U B2 R
34. 22.97 U' R' B' L' R' F2 L F D' F' D' L U' D' L2 U2 F2 B' D U' F' L D' U R'
35. 23.10 R2 F2 B' R B' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' R2 U B2 F D2 B' R2 L' D2 L D U' F2 U2
36. 21.49 R D' F U' L' R D' F' D B' L2 F D' B2 F L F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' R D' B
37. 20.34 L2 F D2 F2 D2 B L F2 L2 R' B2 F U2 R' L' F L F' B U' R2 L2 F2 B2 R2
38. 20.55 B2 U B U2 L U F2 R' F U L' U D R B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U R U F' U2 F
39. 19.30 B' D' U' L D2 U B U' F B2 U' F' D U2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 R' U B F2 L' D2
40. 20.88 B F2 L2 U D' L2 U' B' R U2 F B' L' B' U' D B2 L2 D2 U B D F' B2 R'
41. 24.44 L2 R D2 B U' B' U' F D2 L2 D R' D2 U F L' R' B L2 D' R' L' U2 B' U2
42. 22.99 L2 F' U' R2 F' L2 R' U2 F2 D L U F' R U' L F B D' R2 B' F' R D2 B
43. 21.17 U2 D' R F U' L' U' B D2 U F' D2 U F R' U2 R' F' B2 D2 L B R L2 U
44. 20.90 D' L' B U' D2 R D2 R2 L2 U' L2 F R' L2 F2 B2 D' B2 R F2 B L U2 F U'
45. 22.85 D L' R D B2 U' B2 L R' F' B' R' F2 R' B U D2 L U' F L2 D B' R2 F'
46. 18.82 F R L2 U2 R2 L F2 B L2 D' L D2 L2 U2 F L' U' D' R2 D R2 F B2 U2 D
47. 20.42 U F2 R' D R' U' L' U R2 D2 U' L B2 U B U' F U2 D' L' U2 R2 D2 F' U'
48. 20.57 R2 U B' D2 F D B' R B L' D2 U R2 U R' F U' L D' R U2 R L B' U2
49. 22.99 R' L2 D2 F2 D R L' F' D F L U R' U L2 F2 L2 F L' B F L' R' B2 R
50. 21.83 U' B L2 D2 L2 B' L B D U' B' F2 L' U2 F2 U' B R B2 U2 F D B D L
51. 20.36 F D' L' F D R F2 R2 D F L2 R2 F U B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U R D2 L U'
52. 19.82 L' D R' U' R2 L' U2 B R2 L' F2 R2 L F B2 L' B' F' R' U2 B2 U F D U2
53. 20.66 L R D B' R' F2 B' U' L' F L' B R' U2 L' B2 L2 U R' F B2 R L' F L2
54. 19.99 U' L R' B2 R D' R2 D2 B2 F' D' F U' R D B' F' L2 R' F2 R' B L2 D2 B2
55. 21.42 R' D' B L' D' U' R B L U D2 L2 U F' B2 R F2 B' R' B L' D' L U' R
56. (15.56[PLL Skip]) F2 R2 F L' B2 D' L' B F2 D2 U F2 L' B2 L' F' D L' F U2 L2 R' F R2 L
57. 23.27 B' U L' D R' U' F2 L2 B2 F L2 B' L2 U B2 L U L2 D2 B L2 B' F D2 B
58. 22.64 F2 U D2 F' R2 B' L' D2 R2 L2 B' F R2 U' L2 B' L B R' F' U2 R D U R'
59. 20.78 L D' F2 D2 U L' D' B2 R2 U2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 L' D U R' F D' R' U D2 R'
60. 24.98 R D B2 U' B U L D L2 B' D2 L' U2 D2 L' U D2 R' D2 F U F B L' U'
61. 21.78 F L R' F2 L2 R' D L' D L D B' U F' R U' D2 B' U F R2 D2 R2 U2 F'
62. 22.50 F2 R2 D' U2 R' B R2 B2 F' U2 L' R F L' U' L2 U F D L2 R U F' B L'
63. 23.08 F2 D F2 U' D' B2 R U2 F' D2 F L2 B2 D2 B R' L' B' D' F' R2 L' F2 L2 U'
64. 20.94 F2 U2 B' D U' B R2 L U D' F2 L2 F' B D2 B' R L2 D2 L' B2 D' L F' L2
65. 22.91 B2 L B2 F' U R L' U' D2 R U' D' R2 F2 B2 L R D2 L2 D' U' R' D B' D
66. 20.36 D2 R' D B2 R2 F' L2 D B' R2 D' B2 R L B2 R2 B R' L' B2 D2 U2 L' D B
67. 20.87 B' F L R' F R' L2 D B' F' L' D' B' R2 B2 U' D R L' B U2 L2 B2 U L
68. 18.98 L B2 U L2 F2 R' D2 F U L2 D B L R2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 R B U R B2
69. 16.58 U D F U' F2 L' B D F' L2 B F2 L D' F' U' D2 F' B2 R F2 R F' L2 D2
70. 18.77 L2 F' U' B F U2 B2 F' D F R' L F B' D U F R L' D2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2
71. 23.79 F2 U' B' U' D' F2 L' D B L' B' F R L' U2 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 F D B' L R'
72. 21.30 B U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D' R2 U2 D' B' R B' U' L B2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L'
73. 23.42 U2 F2 D2 B U' D2 R L' D B2 U2 D' L' B U2 F U L' B' U D2 F' B' U' B'
74. 21.08 D' R' L' D2 R2 B' D' L B' F2 R' U' R B2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' D2 L F2 L' R2 F'
75. 20.37 L' B L2 R' F R U F' B2 U2 D' F R' U2 L' B L2 F2 L U' F D' L2 R2 U'
76. 21.78 F D' L' D' U R2 B L B2 L U' F2 R2 F U D B2 L' D2 F' R' F' B U2 D
77. 20.54 L R2 U2 D' R' F' U F2 D' F2 B2 U' L' R' F R U' D B U2 R' D' R' F2 D'
78. 21.63 F U2 F' D' F2 U' B2 U' D L' B2 F' D F' U R' B2 R' L' U L' U2 F2 U2 D
79. 22.03 F' U2 L F' U2 D L' U D' F2 D R' F D' F2 B2 L U' D2 B' L2 U B F D'
80. 21.68 L R U' L' F D U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R' B L' D L2 B D' B2 L2 R' U D' B
81. 22.18 R2 L' B2 R2 L' D' F R' F' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 R' F R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' L2 U R'
82. 21.09 F2 R' U2 R D' L' B2 F L D' U' F2 U2 R U' R2 U L F2 L' D' L2 F U' D2
83. 15.95 F2 B2 L2 R D B2 U D F' U' F' B' U R F2 D' L2 F2 D' L' U' F R B D
84. 19.00 B' U' D' F2 B2 L2 B' U' L2 R U' L2 F R2 D2 U F B' U2 D2 B R F2 L' F'
85. 19.83 F D2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 D L D' B' R2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B D' U L D L2 F
86. 22.17 F' R2 B R D' U2 R2 F U B L2 F' D B U R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L U
87. 17.63 U2 L' D' B D R2 U2 R2 D' L' U2 L D R' L D' L U B2 F R D' F2 B' L
88. 22.47 U R B U R2 F2 B L2 B U' L2 D' F' R D2 F D U2 R2 L2 D F D' R U2
89. 23.43 B' U D' B' U' F2 D U' L R2 B2 U' F R' F2 D2 R B2 U' R' F' B2 U2 F' B2
90. 19.38 B2 L2 R2 F L' F B' U2 L' B L2 R2 F' R' F L' D U2 R U D B' D2 R F2
91. 19.02 R' L' D R L D' F U2 F2 B' D B U' B F' L U B2 D2 U2 L D U2 F' L
92. 21.49 L' B' L U F2 L2 D' B U R2 B2 R U B U' F D' U' B' R U2 B R U2 F2
93. 20.26 R D' B' L2 U2 R' L' B' U' L2 U2 D2 B' F R' L' U2 R' D2 F' U B' U2 B U
94. 19.46 F' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 D U L D U2 F' L2 B2 D R2 F' B2 R' U2 L R F' B U2
95. 19.06 D2 U2 B U2 B' L' F D2 L R U2 F U' B R2 F B2 D R L' D2 L2 B U2 L'
96. 19.74 F' B' R B L' D2 R' B L F2 R' U2 F D' U2 R2 L U F2 U B U2 F B' L'
97. 20.84 F2 U' L' R' F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' B' R U' R' L2 U' B2 F R L' D2 U' F2 D2
98. 21.75 U L2 F R B R U D' B2 L2 D R' B2 F2 R D' U' L D' F2 R' F2 R2 L F2
99. 17.79 U2 R' U B R2 B D2 R' U2 D' R B' R2 L B2 R' U2 D2 R' L2 B F R B2 D
100. 22.16 F' R' B L2 R D B' L' D U' F2 D L2 F2 R D2 L2 D' U' F' U F2 D L B



I'm too tired to try and roll anything, I finished really well so I'll take what I got and go with it. I'm feeling sub-18 for Cornell maybe. We'll see how full OLL goes lol. Btw Eric, you won the race but I will catch you soon enough.


----------



## pappas (Mar 6, 2011)

Finished modding half my 6x6. Outer layers are really nice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 6, 2011)

1 OLL skip (not in PB5/PB12) and 6 PLL skips).

PB 5/12/100. This is the most insane average I've ever gotten. I don't know how I did it.
Previous 5 was 12.97.
Previous 12 was 13.35 (which I broke very early on this average, but later I broke it again)
Previous 100 was 14.23.

The sub10 was OLL skip into fast J

The last 5 solves of the first 100 were between 13.99 and 14.01. On solve 99 was at 14.00 exactly. These were the most stressful solves I've ever had..Then 13.31 #100 solve kept it at that...rage cubing to get the 10.45 to roll.

This was the most satisfying session of cubing I've had in memory.
Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 9.73
worst time: 17.45

current avg5: 13.74 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 12.04 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 13.93 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 13.22 (σ = 1.08)

current avg100: 13.97 (σ = 1.30)
best avg100: 13.97 (σ = 1.30)


Times:


Spoiler



times (reset):
13.41, 14.90, 13.06, 14.42, 12.54, 14.69, 12.92, 12.00, 11.79, 13.61, 14.23, 13.43, 13.86, 13.14, 13.71, 14.56, 13.12, 13.11, 15.09, 13.70, 15.75, 15.40, 12.93, 15.57, 14.15, 14.90, 14.93, 12.31, 13.45, 13.65, 15.12, 17.20, 9.73[oll skip fast J ], 14.62, 14.14, 16.01, 14.05, 15.36, 13.37, 12.73, 13.65, 12.36, 15.50, 13.94, 14.63, 11.99, 15.33, 14.52, 14.14, 15.91, 14.49, 15.61, 12.96, 15.10, 11.39, 13.89, 12.94, 11.16, 11.79, 12.80, 14.36, 17.45, 15.15, 12.82, 13.14, 13.88, 13.90, 15.85, 14.61, 14.59, 14.15, 11.66, 14.61, 13.47, 13.79, 15.39, 16.88, 14.43, 14.13, 13.00, 14.92, 12.99, 14.17, 12.33, 12.95, 14.34, 15.71, 13.32, 14.14, 11.44, 15.14, 16.59, 13.88, 14.02, 13.70, 13.27[slipped on A perm. shoulda been low 12], 16.76, 13.98, 13.93[14.00 ao99...cmonnn], 13.31[14.00 AO100. CRAP. rolling time], 10.45


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2011)

3x3 speed:
11.803, 10.214, 10.259, (12.690), (9.856) => 10.759

I also did 12.155 avg12 and 12.894 avg100, but neither are PBs.


----------



## Weston (Mar 6, 2011)

14.66, 14.83, 16.20, 14.03, 14.85, 11.76, 14.05, 16.89, 14.08, 14.99, 13.02, 15.08

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.76
worst time: 16.89

current avg5: 14.72 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 14.31 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 14.58 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 14.58 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 14.58 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 14.54

yayayayay
5th sub 15 avg12 I think
OH obv


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This was the most satisfying session of cubing I've had in memory.
> Stats
> 
> 
> ...


I probably will have time for one more avg100 this afternoon before you beat it again in the night... nice average 
Doing homework for now.
Oh yeah, and I have not mentioned this until now.. I don't even know full OLL  I think I have ~6 cases to go, just being lazy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I probably will have time for one more avg100 this afternoon before you beat it again in the night... nice average
> Doing homework for now.
> Oh yeah, and I have not mentioned this until now.. I don't even know full OLL  I think I have ~6 cases to go, just being lazy.


 
I was going to watch Naruto, but I wanted yesterday to be a perfect day (already had been) so I was feeling good about cubing. I think the beginning pwnage made me inspired to finish the average. Still baffled at how I got it. You don't know full OLL?  I learned full OLL/PLL before even doing any fridrich solves, I pulled a Tim Reynolds. I'm just now getting around to learning new OLLs for the bad algs badmephisto gave.

I said this last time, but I doubt I'll improve much more from this.

Sub13 ao100 race now .

First we must get sub13 ao12..which is ridiculous in itself .


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I was going to watch Naruto, but I wanted yesterday to be a perfect day (already had been) so I was feeling good about cubing. I think the beginning pwnage made me inspired to finish the average. Still baffled at how I got it. You don't know full OLL?  I learned full OLL/PLL before even doing any fridrich solves, I pulled a Tim Reynolds. I'm just now getting around to learning new OLLs for the bad algs badmephisto gave.
> 
> I said this last time, but I doubt I'll improve much more from this.
> 
> ...


 
I just checked, I have 5 OLLs left. I think I have put them off because they're fast enough for me with two algs (not really two looks, I already know what the OCLL alg will be after orienting edges). I hope I will learn them soon... 

We're relatively close to sub13 avg12, no matter how ridiculous it is


----------



## Krible (Mar 6, 2011)

Learned to solve 4x4x4 cube and just solved it my first time!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 6, 2011)

Beat my PB again while racing ryan 

1. 1:07.09 L' u2 f2 r2 B2 R2 F2 f' B2 U' L' r' B R2 D2 r' B F2 R' f2 D2 L' F U2 D' R2 F' U F' f' U r2 D R' f B u' B r2 D 

WTF


----------



## nccube (Mar 6, 2011)

3.06 2x2 official average.
11.52 3x3 official avg.
Both are NRs


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 6, 2011)

1:09.00 4x4 Single: Fw2 D2 Uw F R Uw' R2 B2 Fw2 L2 D' B' Fw2 F' U' Rw D' U R' U B Rw D2 U L R' D2 Uw' U2 L2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F L2 B2 L' U' Rw2


----------



## Owen (Mar 6, 2011)

Somehow a bunch of bad time contorted themselves into a PB average:
Average of 5: 22.80
1. 22.69 
2. (21.50) 
3. 23.22 
4. (27.52) 
5. 22.49 

The 21 had a pop...


----------



## Tortin (Mar 6, 2011)

1:13.32, 1:16.92, 1:25.30, 1:16.22, 1:21.86, 1:09.93, 1:11.56, [1:10.73, 1:33.63, 1:05.52, 1:13.66, 1:07.66] = 1:14.71
Average of 5 was 1:10.68


----------



## Anthony (Mar 6, 2011)

6.81

last scramble: B2 F R2 F2 U2 B R' F R2 D2 L F' L2 R' D F B L D2 B2 R' L' F' B' L

xcross: y' D' L' R2 D2 F2
F2L 2: y R' U R
F2L 3: U' R U R' U R' F R F'
F2L 4: L' U2 L U L' U' L
CLL: U L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L F' L' F 
ELL: U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R'


----------



## Meisen (Mar 6, 2011)

New personal best average of 5 (Old was 13.060):

Average of 5: 13.046

1. 13.127 B U' R' B2 U' D2 L2 R' B U' D2 F' R' F' L U L' F' U2 B2 L D F R' U'
2. 13.967 D2 F' D' U2 B' F R2 B R B' F' L R F2 L' F' U L U' B' R D2 U2 R B2
3. 12.043 U' B2 R B R' F' U2 L D U F D' U' R2 F B L' F U2 L2 B2 D' R D' B
4. (11.681) U D2 L' B2 U L F D2 U L' U2 D2 R2 U' D' B R' U D2 B2 L F L2 D' B2
5. (14.345) L' U2 D2 F' R D' R U' L' U' R2 U2 L2 F' L' B' R2 D2 U L' B L' B' R2 B'


The few times i suddenly find myself in "The zone" and get some good solves in a row it never seem to last for an average of 12. So how i managed to get sub 14 avg of 12 a while ago baffels me  I'm usually stuck between 15.5 and 16.5, and only once in a while 14.xx...


----------



## Xishem (Mar 6, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 6.81
> 
> last scramble: B2 F R2 F2 U2 B R' F R2 D2 L F' L2 R' D F B L D2 B2 R' L' F' B' L
> 
> ...


 
Fixed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2011)

Tortin said:


> 1:13.32, 1:16.92, 1:25.30, 1:16.22, 1:21.86, 1:09.93, 1:11.56, [1:10.73, 1:33.63, 1:05.52, 1:13.66, 1:07.66] = 1:14.71
> Average of 5 was 1:10.68


 5x5?

OT: avg 5 15.93!


----------



## Xishem (Mar 7, 2011)

New Roux single PB: 13.22

U F2 R U L R2 U' R' D2 B R U R D F D' F' L' F2 R L' F B2 D' L2 

Left 1x2x3: y2 x2 u' R2 u M' U2 u R u' (9/9)
Right 1x2x3: R U2 M U M2 U2 r U r' U R' U R r' U' r (17/26)
CMLL: Skip
EO: U M U M' U M U M' (12/38)
UR/UL Edges: U2 M U2 M U M2 U' (10/48)
EP: M U2 M (4/53)


----------



## Julian (Mar 7, 2011)

Xishem said:


> y2 x2


Protip: z2


----------



## Edward (Mar 7, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.87
1. 13.53 L D' R' D F L2 F2 U R2 B D2 L D2 L' F2 R2 L D F' U2 F B D' R' F' 
2. (20.68) R2 F L B R2 F2 D2 F' L' B' F' D' L' B2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 F' U2 B U B 
3. 15.36 L D' U' L' D2 L' B D' F D U R2 F' D F2 U2 R D2 B D' B U F' L' D' 
4. 15.74 L' F2 L U' B2 D' R' F D' R D' U B' U2 L D R F2 B' U F B' U F2 U 
5. (13.32) L2 F L' R U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D' R B R U B' L B' D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U 


Spoiler



On vid


Spoiler



Anyone who was with me on skype a while ago knows that's an accomplishment


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2011)

I wrote up a big list of my personal records.

It took a while :|


----------



## aridus (Mar 7, 2011)

Heh not a real achievement, but I just had my first real explosive pop ever. It scared the crap out of me, I thought the cube broke! Was practicing finger tricks and was doing fast Sunes, started to get pretty fast, like just under a second (not super duper fast but pretty quick) and all of a sudden BANG! my top layer was just _gone_ except for like one corner. Pieces flew everywhere. It was my Guhong. Might need to tighten it up a hair or two I guess.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 7, 2011)

woot 5x5: 

(2:19.96), 2:04.64, (1:56.85), 2:03.59, 1:59.57, 2:09.82, 2:13.00, 2:09.48, 2:00.57, 2:03.08, 2:10.48, 2:02.56 = 2:05.68 avg12 

first 5 are 2:02.60 avg5
getting closer to sub-2...even though only two of those were sub-2...






qqwref said:


> I wrote up a big list of my personal records.
> 
> It took a while :|


 
wowowowow
EDIT: I have you beat at one thing on that list: I once got a 0 single on 2x2x3 on jflysim 


also, 1000TH POST


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> EDIT: I have you beat at one thing on that list: I once got a 0 single on 2x2x3 on jflysim


Haha, nice


----------



## Julian (Mar 7, 2011)

20.80 Ao12. Dunno when it'll be sub-20.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 7, 2011)

Good enough for me. 
Started out *really* well with the 11.99 avg5, then came back down to earth, with a minor resurgence at the end.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.90
worst time: 17.14

best avg5: 11.99 (σ = 0.42) - Solves 1 to 5
best avg12: 13.17 (σ = 0.52) - Solves 85 to 96

session avg: 14.01 (σ = 1.23)
session mean: 14.01


Spoiler



1. 11.50 U2 D2 B R2 F D2 L2 U2 L' U2 R L U B2 U2 F' U F B R' B2 L' U2 F2 L2
2. 12.53 F U' L R B' R2 D F' D2 U B D2 B U' D' F2 D' U' R' B U2 R' L' U F'
3. 11.36 U' L' D F D' L U' B R F' L' U' R2 F B D F2 U2 F U' L2 B' R' F' L'
4. 11.94 R' U2 D B L' D2 F' U2 D L2 F2 B U' F' B U' L' B' L D2 F D2 R2 U L2
5. 16.66 L D2 B D' B2 D2 U' B' U2 F' R B L2 D2 B' F' D L2 B F L R' U R' L
6. 14.25 F2 R F2 U2 R F2 B R2 F' D U2 F B2 D2 F2 D2 R L' U' D2 L R2 U L R2
7. 14.19 U L' F' B' L2 R2 F B' L2 R' B2 D2 U' F' U L2 R U D2 R U2 L F R2 L
8. 13.93 F L' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R' U2 D2 R U2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' D' R U2 F
9. 13.74 L D R B F' U D' B' D2 L' B2 D U L' R U B' L R B U' R2 U2 F' D'
10. 13.30 U B' R U F' L D' L' R' U' L R B' L B' U D2 F L R' U' R2 B R' F2
11. 15.14 B2 D' U2 R' U2 B F U' F U' D R2 F B2 L' R' F2 B R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R F
12. 15.72 B2 L F' U2 F2 B' L2 U L' R' F' B U' R' L' U D' L B' F L2 F2 B D' F
13. 12.26 D' L B D R D B2 D B2 R D R2 F L F U' B' R2 F2 B2 R B L U B2
14. 16.90 L' U F2 D2 R F' U F U2 D2 B U2 R2 D U F2 U L2 B R2 F2 B L D L
15. 14.65 F' U B2 L2 B U L D' L F2 D U' R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 U' F2 L2 F' L' B' F'
16. 16.29 D2 L' U2 L D' B R2 U B R U' B2 F R' D2 F2 U' R' U' B' R' L2 B' F2 D'
17. 15.64 U2 L' B2 D2 B' F' R D R D U2 F2 D F R2 B2 L' B' R' B' R B L' B' D
18. 13.69 B R' L' F D2 U2 L' B L' B2 D2 F' D' L' F B U2 B U2 B' F L2 F' U B'
19. 14.83 B2 D2 B D' U R' B F2 U' L D' L' F' U' F U2 R2 U' F L2 R2 D F' D' B'
20. 13.53 L' R2 U' D2 R U' F' B' D' R D' R' B' U2 D B L' R2 D' F B' U2 R2 B2 R
21. 13.83 L2 B2 D' F' D F U2 F B L' D' U2 B' D F' B R2 U L2 B' R L D2 B' R'
22. 13.71 F' U' R D F D' U' F' L' F' U2 R2 U2 F D2 F' R2 L U2 L2 U' R' D2 R F2
23. 16.91 R2 F2 U' R F2 B D B R' F' B' U' D2 R' D F2 R' U' B F L2 F2 B2 U F
24. 14.75 U' R' U' D2 F2 U2 F' B' D' B' L' B F' L' F L' R' F2 U' F' D2 L B F' L
25. 13.16 R2 F2 L2 B2 L D U2 F2 D' L' U2 F B2 U R' U L B2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 U L
26. 16.42 B L' F2 L F2 L' D2 B F R B' U F2 L D2 L F2 U L2 R D' R' D B2 U'
27. 14.71 U' L' B R L' F2 D2 B' F2 R2 L' D' B R2 B2 R' F U' L R B U L2 D2 F2
28. 13.86 U D2 B' D' B2 U L U' R2 D U R F B2 L' B R L U2 L U' R' B' L U
29. 12.77 U' R2 L2 B' F D L' B' D2 L2 U' D2 F D' F D2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 F'
30. 16.35 D U' R D U' R' L' D2 R L' U' F L2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U D' R
31. (10.90) U B2 R' B D2 B D2 R2 U L B' D' B2 D2 U' B F U' R' B2 R2 U B' U2 D
32. 14.24 U D B' R2 L2 D' F R' U' F2 B2 L R' F U' R' L' D2 R2 F B2 L U L' D'
33. 14.31 L R' D' B2 U' R D' R' D R F R' L B2 D L2 R' B' D2 L2 F2 R2 U D' F
34. 13.73 D' B' L D2 B F' U2 R' L D B2 D' R B2 U2 B2 U R U' L2 D2 U2 F2 R' L
35. (17.14) D F2 B' L R U' B D' R' B U' R' F B2 D2 B' F2 L' D' U2 B' R' D2 U B'
36. 15.50 L' F' R B2 L F L D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R L D' F L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 U2 D
37. 14.19 B F2 L' R' U2 D B U2 D B2 R F' L B' R' F2 R U' B D' R' U' F' U2 L2
38. 16.63 D2 R2 U R U R' L U L' F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R U D L' D U2 B U F' B2 U'
39. 14.95 L' F B2 R F2 R2 F L F U' R D' F L2 B2 F2 L R' U R B F2 D F2 R'
40. 15.87 U' R' B U2 F B R' U2 B2 D2 R' B' L' R F2 B' U B2 D R D B2 D' F L2
41. 14.38 B' D' R U2 D' R2 D2 B' R2 L F R' D' R F B2 R2 L2 D L' F U B D2 U'
42. 15.38 B F' L2 U' R' D2 L' R' D R' D' U2 R' D B2 F L R' F2 U' F2 U' B L2 B'
43. 14.38 B L' D R2 F D F2 B U R' F2 L' F R L F2 B D2 L' D2 B2 D U' F' U
44. 14.73 D' L' U' B2 D2 R2 B U2 D F' B2 D2 R2 F B2 D B D' R' L' B' D2 U' L' F2
45. 13.55 F' D' R2 F' B2 R2 U R' B' F' D' R D B' L D U L2 F R U B R L2 U
46. 15.89 U D2 L F2 L2 D' R2 D' B L' R2 F' U' B R2 U D' L' B' F2 R2 U L' F' R2
47. 15.87 D' F2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' F' L2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 D' U B R' F D L2 U' L'
48. 12.80 U D' F2 L R F D L B' R D' B2 L F' U2 R' L F' D B' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2
49. 15.12 L' F' B2 R F' L' R B L R' U2 L2 D' B U2 D' F' B' D2 B U' L2 U2 L2 B'
50. 12.49 D2 R2 U2 L2 F U D' B2 U' D' L B D L' F' R B2 F L' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B'
51. 13.55 D' F B' D' B' R' F' U' F' L2 R2 F' U D R F D L' U' R L' F' B' L2 R'
52. 12.97 D2 R' B2 D' R' U' B' R2 L' F' D F B' R F2 R U F L B L' R2 U' R' L
53. 14.45 D L' F2 D R U F B' D2 U' L R' D' R D' L' B R' D' U2 F' R U' D R'
54. 12.86 L' R B R' U2 R F B' L F U2 F2 L D F2 R D U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 B R' D'
55. 12.77 L' R B' U F L D' B2 L' B2 U' R2 D2 B L' B F2 U2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R F
56. 14.78 D2 F' U2 B2 F2 U2 R' U F2 D' L2 F D L' F B D' R B U2 B2 U' D2 B2 L
57. 13.74 D2 U R' B U' F B' U' R2 D F D2 B2 L' D' L U' R' L U' D L' B F2 L'
58. 14.42 L B R' L2 B' F' R U R2 B' U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B' L' B L' F2 L F' U' R
59. 12.56 D L R2 D2 U R' L F B' L2 R D R U' B' R' U F U B' U' B L U2 B2
60. 12.86 L2 U' F D' F B2 L U D L2 D U' B L' F2 B2 R' B' F U2 R' U2 R2 B' U'
61. 13.85 L2 F2 R' L F2 D U2 R2 F B' U' R2 D' F' L2 U2 F L' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 R D
62. 14.73 L' R2 B' L2 U' F2 B L F R2 F L2 F L F' L' F2 B' L2 R' D' L B' L D'
63. 13.15 L2 B2 U' R' D' U2 R B' F2 U D2 L' R B2 R2 D B2 L' B' D' B2 D' U2 R2 F
64. 14.06 F B2 R' B' F' D' U2 B2 F2 U R2 L F' B D R' U2 L D B' L2 F D' B2 F2
65. 14.44 L2 B U R L U2 F L2 F2 B2 D2 U B' L2 F' D' L2 F' L D' L' R' D B' L'
66. 13.10 F2 R B' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 D L' R' D F2 L D F L' U D' F2 U B2 L' D' L2
67. 14.54 D2 R2 B F2 D L' D B2 U R2 D F U' D2 F' D2 B2 D' U' F2 R B L B' U'
68. 13.62 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 L' U' F2 U B' U' R2 D B2 D' R U' R B2 L' U2 B R' U2 F'
69. 14.07 R2 F U2 D2 L' R2 D L' R F2 R2 B R2 L F' U D2 F U2 F2 B' R' U2 F' B2
70. 13.78 R U' L D' B2 F2 L2 U D' L' F2 B U R2 D2 L' R B' U2 F2 B L' B R' B'
71. 12.42 F U R B' R2 L2 F D' B' L R' F B U' R U2 B R2 F2 D' U R' L F' L
72. 14.16 U2 B' D B D B2 L' R U' D F2 D2 L' U2 F' B' D2 R' L' U B' R L' F' U2
73. 14.95 U' B2 D' B L R D' L2 B2 R2 F U' L R2 B' R' F D' L2 B R L2 D2 R2 F
74. 14.14 R' B' D' U2 B2 U' B F' L2 B D2 U F' U2 F2 U2 F L D2 R2 B' F U2 B2 D2
75. 14.61 R' L U' B' D F2 B2 D B' R L F L2 U' F L2 B R2 D2 B R2 L' F2 R U'
76. 13.85 U D2 F2 D2 F U' F D2 U2 R2 F' U' D2 L2 U' D' R L F2 D R' D R D L
77. 13.05 L' R2 B2 U L2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U D2 L B2 D' F R F' R U F' U' D2 R' D'
78. 14.55 D' F D2 R L' F' R U L' U' B2 F' U2 F' D R L F L' U L R B2 F' L
79. 13.05 D2 L2 B F L2 U' D' R L B R U' F D2 R' B2 U2 R2 L2 D B R U2 R' U
80. 13.51 U2 L' U2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D F2 D U2 R D2 R' B F U L' R' F U2 D B R'
81. 13.54 L' F2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R' D' F L2 U F R D2 B2 L' R B2 L F2 D2 L' U2 D
82. 14.60 U F2 L' B' F2 R2 U2 B U F' D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' B L2 D' F'
83. 13.82 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 R' L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F L2 B' L2 B' F' R' L2 U2 L2 R
84. 14.08 R F' D R2 F L D2 R2 D L' D' U R2 L B' F2 R' B2 F' R2 D R2 D2 R D
85. 12.59 L2 B' L B2 F D' U L' D2 F2 D B F2 R' U' L F L2 R' U2 D' B' U2 B' L
86. 14.02 B R' L' F2 U R B R' F' R L D' U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B D B D L R
87. 12.55 U L U2 R2 L2 F B L U2 L' D R F U2 F2 B2 R' D R' F2 L2 U' R F' U2
88. 14.68 L2 U L F' L U B2 L D' B' D' B2 L' R' U' B' D2 F2 U R2 F U2 B U' D2
89. 13.76 D2 L' D F' U2 D' B L U B2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 D' L2 B L' U D' L2 U F D
90. 13.20 R D2 L2 D R' L2 F' U2 L D' R B D F L2 U' F' L' B2 L' U2 D L2 D B'
91. 13.69 D2 R2 U L' B2 R' L' U2 R2 B2 U R' B2 D U R' L2 U' L D' U2 F2 U' R2 L
92. 12.76 B' L2 F R B F' D' B2 U' R U R' D2 L R B' D2 U2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' B2
93. 13.20 L' F' R2 F2 B2 U R B R' B2 R L' B F2 L2 F2 B2 U L F2 D' F2 U L B'
94. 12.53 D U' R2 D F' L2 D2 F' U2 R' D R2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 B2 F' U' F2 R2 F' L2 F'
95. 11.42 L' U2 F R' U' R' F2 U F2 U' D2 R' D F2 L2 F' D U' L B F' L2 B' F' D2
96. 13.39 F' B' R2 D2 B' L R2 D U' F2 D2 L D2 F B2 U2 L U2 L' U R2 L' D2 B' R
97. 13.73 R2 D2 L' U' B' D' L B2 R' F L D' U' B2 F' R2 B' L2 F U D F' U L' U2
98. 14.59 B F' R D2 U B R' U D' B F2 U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F R' F2 D2 R2 L2 B F2 R
99. 14.38 R B U' R2 D F L B R' D2 L2 R2 F' L' U' L' B D B R' F U D' B2 U
100. 11.29 B' D2 B' U F' B D F' D' L F B' U D' F2 U B L2 B D2 U R2 U2 L2 R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nooooo your ao5 and ao12 beat me now (by .05 for both lol...) D:. There's always something you're beating me at.. T_T.

Sucks you couldn't get sub14 :/. Next time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2011)

48.00 PLL time attack. In HTM my tps was 5.3, pretty good I say.
280/48=5.3 TPS

What's considered good for a PLL time attack? I'm not talking about Breandan fast.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 48.00 PLL time attack. In HTM my tps was 5.3, pretty good I say.
> 280/48=5.3 TPS
> 
> What's considered good for a PLL time attack? I'm not talking about Breandan fast.


 
35~ imo.


----------



## Escher (Mar 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I wrote up a big list of my personal records.
> 
> It took a while :|


 
Apparently the best solve in your 4x4 avg 12 is better than your single PB! Congrats!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, good catch. Looks like I had a 24.137 during my PB average and didn't even notice it was a record.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

50.24, 47.15, 50.95, (38.46), 53.38, 45.74, (59.15), 44.16, 55.66, 52.02, 58.46, 46.14 = 50.39 avg12

Stupid counting 58  
Also second sub-40 ever


----------



## Meisen (Mar 7, 2011)

*Finally a sub 10 solve!*

New personal best lucky (old was 10.079)

1. 9.244 U' D L' F2 U' R2 L B L U L2 U R' U R2 L' D' U2 F R2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 (PLL skip)

Cross: X2 U R2

That is how far I get in the reconstruction!??!

I simply can't remember the solve, but I remember it was a PLL skip.


Really really happy now 

*EDIT*


After fiddeling a lot with it i found the solution:

Cross: X2 U R2

F2L-1: U R U R' U R U' R'

F2L-2: L U L'

F2L-3: Y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'

F2L-4: U L U' L' U2 Y' L' U' L

OLL: r' U' R U' R' U2 r

PLL: Skip

AUF: U

Movecount: 36


I don't even think i've ever had 36 moves in FMC, so this was indeed a lucky solve 

Ahh, that sweet feeling the first time you break a barrier


----------



## Shortey (Mar 7, 2011)

:O Grattis Bjørn-Erlend!


----------



## Meisen (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you Morten, give me another 3 years, and i might be able to threaten your current times


----------



## RTh (Mar 7, 2011)

Best average of 5: (15,43) 16,13 18,31 15,66 (20,16) = 16,70 sec.

First solve was 2 move cross + 1 F2L already done. Second was easy OLL+J-Perm (my fastest). Forth was easy cross + easy F2L and Y-Perm.

xD

And also average of 12:

(15,43) 16,13 18,31 15,66 20,16 19,15 (20,71) 17,56 19,69 18,22 18,46 19,88 = 18,322 sec.

Yay!


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 7, 2011)

*42.34 WF* 

(Not reconstructed with correct cube rotations, because feet notation takes too long to write down)
Scramble: U B2 D' U F' B' D U F R2 D' L D B D2 L2 F' D2 F D' U B' D L2 B2
Double x-cross: x2 R U R' U2 B' F2 U F R2 F'
F2L#3: y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
F2L#4: R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L
PLL: U
34/42.34 = rubbish tps (partly due to slow lefty headlights)

Also, a few days ago I got 59.52avg12


----------



## flan (Mar 7, 2011)

Good accomplishments I couldn't be bothered to post from half term cubing each night after skiing:

Pb Ao12 21/22s I cant remember
pb Ao5 19.86 (I think) SUB 20
pb single 14.68

Blind success, But it was +2, forgot to undo last setup move because I was so excited. Luckily it was a one move setup.

So basically I beat everything I care about. Too bad the BLD wasn't technically a success though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2011)

I somehow got accepted for revenue sharing in January and over the past 2 months the channel earned 1.6 cents. Which is to be shared between 3 people. So over 2 months I earned half a cent.

Such an "accomplishment".

Its a start I suppose...


----------



## Anthony (Mar 8, 2011)

5.12 - Ridiculous solution

U' R' B2 F' D B' L2 F' B L D U L' U' F' L' F D F L2 B' U2 B' F2 D'

D U R' y' M' U2 R2 Rw' U2 R' 
y R' U' R 
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2


----------



## aridus (Mar 8, 2011)

I just broke the 1 minute barrier. One goal accomplished. 
58.64 seconds done at CubeTimer.com. With bad edges, a bowtie and a Z perm at the end. That's a big improvement for me.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

Got a new PB 1:35.47



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:35.47
1. (1:24.37) D u' f2 U' R L r' f' R B f u' D U2 r R' D u' B' L' F2 U' L' F R2 F B f L' u2 F2 L' R' F2 B' R' u F' L' u 
2. 1:37.84 r U' r2 f2 U2 B U' f2 u' U2 f' u B' R' B L2 f R U' D u f u2 B2 u r L u2 f' L U B' u' D2 B' L2 U R2 r' f 
3. 1:29.69 U2 u B D2 B' R r B D2 u' B R' L2 D' f2 u' f' D' L U' B R F' R2 r u U2 D L D B2 D' B2 r2 f r' u' r B' r' 
4. 1:31.28 L' u' r' B R U u r' U F2 D2 U2 f' U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' B2 R B R' F' R u2 B D2 U r2 L U R r B U2 F' R' D' u 
5. 1:39.01 U' u F u' B' f u R2 L' u D' U2 L2 r2 U2 F U' L' u' B' u D' U F2 L r' R2 F' U' F U F D' R' r' L B2 u' U' L' 
6. 1:41.20 L2 F' u R f u' f' u2 F2 L' f' B2 D f' u' B2 R2 r' U B L' D' R2 D' f u U2 f u2 f u U' B' F f2 L' u' D2 r' B 
7. 1:37.90 L' f u2 R' f u' R u D L' B2 D L' B r u L D2 U r' L u2 L' u2 B2 U2 D' r2 D2 f r2 u r2 L' F2 u2 f U2 D2 f 
8. (1:43.95) B' R' U2 D2 u B U D f' U2 r2 F U' r B2 F D' B2 R2 r' u L2 D' U2 r' F' D' f2 B r2 u R2 f' L' u2 D2 L U f' u2 
9. 1:42.38 L2 B r F B2 f2 U2 f2 r L2 F' L R' D2 L' F' r' R2 F2 D F L' F f u2 L D' r' B2 R f' u' f' L' r' u2 f2 u R' F' 
10. 1:33.69 B2 D' u2 F2 R' u' r2 U R B2 U' D2 B2 D2 u U f' F D R2 F U2 R' f' L2 F u' B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F' R r u' F2 u R2 
11. 1:34.14 U L' U u F' f u2 B2 F D' B' R2 D' B' U2 u' B R' L B2 U' B F' R2 F B' u2 F2 u' r2 u' F D2 B' D' r2 U f2 D u2 
12. 1:27.57 R B' r F2 L2 U2 u' B' f' F' u U' L2 B' r2 f' U2 F R' u' B R U D2 B' f' L2 B2 D u R2 L' F R' U' B2 R B F D2



Part of a 1:38.24 ao50 (times)


Spoiler



Session average: 1:38.24
1. 1:42.66 U2 R u' r L f' F2 D2 F' B' U2 u L2 u B' R' F2 B L2 B' L U R D2 u r2 F2 r2 B2 D r2 u f u' U' B2 L' B F2 f' 
2. 1:47.37 L' f' r' U2 B R f' L D B F' u2 L' f' D2 L2 R2 u D2 F B' f2 U R r' D B' r F2 R2 B2 R2 r' L' f R2 B u' R' L2 
3. 1:39.59 D2 R' F' r B' D' r2 L B R F' R r B R2 B2 F' r f' U2 D2 L f' D L B r' D' U f B' R' U L u2 D R' u D U' 
4. 1:38.78 f D R' L2 r U2 F f2 R2 D2 R r D R' r' u' D2 L' R D' f' F' L B L F2 u2 F2 u' R' B L2 F D2 f R2 L' r' F r 
5. (1:53.47) F2 u r B' L F2 D' f2 R U u2 L2 F2 r U B2 R' r U' R' L D2 u2 L B U2 f' U' u2 D r L2 f' L F2 D' R U' F2 L2 
6. 1:37.54 R' U u' f2 u' f2 B F2 r L2 u2 L2 R2 F' U' r L' u' L' U R2 U L' D2 f2 u L f F u' F R2 f' L2 U f2 R2 D' f2 D 
7. 1:32.11 u2 L' R2 B R r u2 L' r f2 D' U u' F' U' B' r' U2 R F2 D f2 B2 r2 B' u2 R' B f U F f2 R' r' D' L2 R2 D r u' 
8. 1:33.75[DP ] u2 L U2 r' L' R2 D2 L' r' B2 R U F2 L' f R' F' B U' D' u' r2 f2 B u2 R2 f2 u' B' u' F' R' U' D2 F2 D2 R L F u 
9. 1:33.09 L R U' B r f2 B2 r2 u B F' L2 B' F U2 D2 F D2 f2 r' U' B L2 B' L' u2 R F B r' L' R B' u2 L' R' F L F L 
10. 1:41.00 B' r' F' U' R' U R f r B U2 D R D B' R r2 B r' U f2 D u' R2 F f' r2 F L r' f2 D' u2 L B2 D' R f2 R' D2 
11. 1:45.44 U2 f' u' R2 U2 f B' D r2 R L2 u' R f u f L' r' f F2 B' u' r' R' D F f' U F' D' F' u' r' B2 U' r f u2 U2 D2 
12. 1:38.86 F' B' u' B2 f2 R2 D2 f2 B' u L R2 U2 D F' f' r F' R' F' u' R2 f L u2 L' B f2 D2 U2 F D B2 L2 u F2 u2 r2 L' u2 
13. 1:38.84 u R2 u2 U R2 r F2 R' U' u r' F2 U2 R' F f U' f' L2 U' F' D2 u B2 u2 B' r F B2 R F2 u2 D' r' D u' F f2 D' r2 
14. 1:26.39 u F' R F' r2 F2 D' U B' D u L' D2 B' R2 F u' F L2 B f2 L u' f2 F u B' f' L2 u2 L2 D L2 F' U' B2 D R' U R 
15. 1:29.75 D R2 U B2 U2 u' B' r2 B R2 D' B2 U u' F B' r' U2 D L' f R D L' D2 L u2 f2 L u U D' f F R' u' R' B' D' F2 
16. 1:44.91 f' F2 D' L2 U R B2 F2 R2 D B2 r' U2 D2 f2 U' R' B r f u f' B2 F L2 R f' F' L2 r D R' D2 f' B2 R L U2 f U 
17. 1:37.81 U B F R D f2 R' U' B2 U u' D f' r' D' L2 r' F2 r2 L' R2 u f R' L r' D u' r2 D2 R2 B f2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 B' f' 
18. 1:39.13 u2 F' u R2 U R D' F R' F' U' D2 B2 L2 U r2 U u' B' R B2 D r2 D' B' r' D r2 F' R B' L' r' F' r2 D f2 U' u' F2 
19. 1:44.53 L2 f' U' f2 U2 L2 r2 f2 F2 u U R2 u' D' f2 F D2 F' L2 R B L u2 B' L r' R' u2 L' U2 L2 u' R' u L2 u2 L2 R' U2 R 
20. 1:34.35 U' D2 L F2 B' L' r2 B' L' f B R F2 B2 f' u2 f' r2 B U r2 R' D' L' r F2 D' f u r2 B' U2 B' L D B' u U2 F2 f 
21. 1:31.58 U' u2 R' B f' R' D' R D' L' r U2 u2 F R2 u B' f' L' r' F2 B' u2 L f' F L u' L' B' U2 u' f U L f' F' D2 B u 
22. 1:31.82 L' f F' r' u B' u2 D2 B' R2 u' f' D' R' U' r U f2 r u' B2 D r' U' D f' D2 u r U2 F L2 f2 u' U D' r' D F D' 
23. 1:33.24 U B D2 F u2 U' f2 B2 u2 R' L2 B L' F' B' U' r R' u2 f2 F D L2 D' L r2 u' f' D' r' L2 U r' U' D F B' L' f' D2 
24. 1:47.62 f' L u' U' L f u r L' D' r R L' u' B' U2 L r' R' U2 D r B L2 f' D' F R2 F' B' R2 u2 B' R' D2 B2 F' D U u' 
25. 1:35.58 D u' B' u F' B2 U2 f' B' r2 f u2 U f' B' L2 B2 L2 R2 f' B2 u2 r F' D L' B' F2 u f F' D' F2 U2 B2 F U' B' R' F' 
26. 1:38.89[Finish red at 59 DP ] f D2 F U r' R' L f' L' R' D L f' D2 B2 r' u2 L2 r2 R F' R f2 R' U r2 D F r' R U2 R' B2 U D2 L' R2 U2 B L 
27. 1:47.26 f' D' U' B R' L U2 R2 u2 B U2 F2 B f' L2 u' F' L2 F' r F2 r' R2 B2 L r' u F B U' F2 L' u2 R2 D' R B R2 D B' 
28. 1:46.21 f2 u r' L' B' f2 r2 F U R2 f2 D' B2 r2 U R2 B' D' r2 D' U2 R2 L' D' F2 D' u B' r R L' B r F' L' U' B2 U2 F L' 
29. (1:24.37) D u' f2 U' R L r' f' R B f u' D U2 r R' D u' B' L' F2 U' L' F R2 F B f L' u2 F2 L' R' F2 B' R' u F' L' u 
30. 1:37.84 r U' r2 f2 U2 B U' f2 u' U2 f' u B' R' B L2 f R U' D u f u2 B2 u r L u2 f' L U B' u' D2 B' L2 U R2 r' f 
31. 1:29.69 U2 u B D2 B' R r B D2 u' B R' L2 D' f2 u' f' D' L U' B R F' R2 r u U2 D L D B2 D' B2 r2 f r' u' r B' r' 
32. 1:31.28 L' u' r' B R U u r' U F2 D2 U2 f' U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' B2 R B R' F' R u2 B D2 U r2 L U R r B U2 F' R' D' u 
33. 1:39.01 U' u F u' B' f u R2 L' u D' U2 L2 r2 U2 F U' L' u' B' u D' U F2 L r' R2 F' U' F U F D' R' r' L B2 u' U' L' 
34. 1:41.20 L2 F' u R f u' f' u2 F2 L' f' B2 D f' u' B2 R2 r' U B L' D' R2 D' f u U2 f u2 f u U' B' F f2 L' u' D2 r' B 
35. 1:37.90 L' f u2 R' f u' R u D L' B2 D L' B r u L D2 U r' L u2 L' u2 B2 U2 D' r2 D2 f r2 u r2 L' F2 u2 f U2 D2 f 
36. 1:43.95 B' R' U2 D2 u B U D f' U2 r2 F U' r B2 F D' B2 R2 r' u L2 D' U2 r' F' D' f2 B r2 u R2 f' L' u2 D2 L U f' u2 
37. 1:42.38 L2 B r F B2 f2 U2 f2 r L2 F' L R' D2 L' F' r' R2 F2 D F L' F f u2 L D' r' B2 R f' u' f' L' r' u2 f2 u R' F' 
38. 1:33.69 B2 D' u2 F2 R' u' r2 U R B2 U' D2 B2 D2 u U f' F D R2 F U2 R' f' L2 F u' B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F' R r u' F2 u R2 
39. 1:34.14 U L' U u F' f u2 B2 F D' B' R2 D' B' U2 u' B R' L B2 U' B F' R2 F B' u2 F2 u' r2 u' F D2 B' D' r2 U f2 D u2 
40. 1:27.57 R B' r F2 L2 U2 u' B' f' F' u U' L2 B' r2 f' U2 F R' u' B R U D2 B' f' L2 B2 D u R2 L' F R' U' B2 R B F D2 
41. 1:43.81 R2 B2 r' F' f2 D r U2 B2 u' R2 F' f2 L' U r R2 F r' D2 L2 r' B2 L' D2 F2 r2 F B2 f2 r U2 F R B R' f u R2 u2 
42. 1:50.09 F' u R B f' R2 B2 f u' F2 U F2 u F' u' B F' r L B r' L B2 R' U u L' u' L2 u U2 R2 r2 F2 B U f2 D2 U f' 
43. 1:47.93 U2 R' B2 F2 u' F' U2 r u2 L2 r F u D' U' L2 f2 B2 F2 R r2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 B' u2 U f' B2 F u2 L2 u2 L' B R2 B2 f' 
44. 1:30.31 L' F' f' B2 R' B' f2 F' U2 L' F u R2 U r' u' r2 f F u' r f2 F2 D r U' R L f r2 F2 B' u2 R2 u B F' r' D2 U 
45. 1:40.80 u' F2 u r D' u' r' L2 f L' f2 D2 f' L r' u' D' U2 R u r' B2 L2 u F' L u2 R' f u D' B L' f L2 f' B2 U' u2 r 
46. 1:33.86 u2 R2 D F' u U2 F' f L' D' L2 U2 F2 r u' r u2 f' u2 L2 U F u' B' D U2 L' r2 U2 f2 L U r B' D u2 R F2 u2 D 
47. 1:34.29 f' B2 U u B2 R' F2 U2 u2 B2 R' L r F' R' U f2 R r2 L' U2 f R B f U F R2 B' F2 D' B' f2 L f2 B' F D R2 u2 
48. 1:42.42 L' f B' L B' U R F' D F2 R' u2 F2 R L u' R' U' F R2 B2 L' D u R2 U f' r f' r B' f2 R' L B D' f' D F D' 
49. 1:29.70 F D' B2 D2 B2 R B2 F u L2 U F R' F L2 R' U2 f' r B2 L B R2 F B U' D R' D' r' L' R D2 U2 r' B2 f2 L' D' F 
50. 1:45.73 f2 D f2 U' r F2 U2 F B2 D2 r2 U2 u' L B f L u U2 f' u' r2 L2 R2 f2 D F' r2 U2 D B L R2 f2 r2 U2 F2 f2 u' F2


----------



## Edward (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy damn
Average of 5: 12.65
1. 12.25 L D' F' U2 L' F' L' B' D2 F2 B2 D' F2 B2 L U D' F2 L' R' D F2 L2 F' L 
2. (14.44) U2 L B2 L' F U F' U2 L B2 L D2 U R2 L D' R D' B' F D' U2 B L' D' 
3. 12.76 L2 D2 U' B' L' B' U' D' R' B D L2 B L2 B D U2 R U' L' U F' B L U' 
4. 12.95 B' F2 D' F' B L' U' D B2 R D2 L2 R' U F2 L' B L' D L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D 
5. (10.61) D R D L R' B' L' B2 R F' D R' D2 F2 L' B D2 R B2 F' U F2 R B' D2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 8, 2011)

SAMMICH HAS SUBBED 50 AVG 12
50.00, 49.03, 52.83, 44.74, 53.59, 49.02, (43.65), 51.53, (59.69), 49.29, 50.02, 49.45 = 49.95


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 8, 2011)

Average of 5: 8.83
1. 7.86 B U' F' L' D2 F B2 U2 F D B L R' U' B' F D' L' R F' B' L2 F' U' D
2. 10.64 F' L R' B' R2 F' B' R U2 L2 B' L' F2 B D2 L' F U B' D' B2 U' F L U'
3. (7.22) U D R L2 D' U2 B' D L2 R2 F' B R B F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R' U2 R L D
4. (DNF(8.02)) L' F' L' B2 L2 D F U R U' R' F R' B' R2 U2 F R D2 R' U' R2 B D2 U2
5. 7.99 B' L F' D B F2 R U D' B F' R' U' F R2 B F' R F2 B R' F' B2 L' R 

8.02 has 1 move cross on D. It was off by an M.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 8, 2011)

12.76 OH single :O
U2 D L' B2 D' F D' U B' F U B D F' L' F2 L2 B' U2 F D' L B' F' D 

Cross: z2 y' R' L F D2 y' R2 (X Cross)
F2L 2: U L U' L'
F2L 3: y L U' L' U L U L'
F2L 4: R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R B' R' B
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: Skip


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 8, 2011)

2x2 Average of 12:

Average: 4.35
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 2.93
Worst Time: 7.28
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	4.77	U' F' R F R' U2 R2 U'
2.	5.09	F2 U F2 R U F2 R2 F' R' U'
3.	3.97	F2 U' F' U' R2 F R' F2 U
4.	4.22	R2 U' F U2 F R F R'
5.	4.91	U2 F2 U R2 F' R2 F' U R2
6.	4.40	R2 U R U F R2 U
7.	4.19	R U R' U2 R U2 R U2 F'
8.	4.28	R' U2 F U' R U' R2 U R'
9.	3.00	R U F2 U' R F2 R F
10.	(7.28)	R' F R2 U R2 U R' F
11.	4.69	U F R' U R' U R F U2
12.	(2.93)	F2 R' F U R F2 U F' U2




3x3 Average of 12:

Average: 15.45
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 13.06
Worst Time: 19.03+
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.58	R U F' U R2 B F2 L D' U' L R2 D' U2 L2 B2 R F U2 L2 D' U L R2 D
2.	(19.03+)	U2 L2 R U B2 F' D U B' F2 D' L R' B' R F' U F2 R2 D U B' U' R2 U2
3.	16.16+	B' F D' B' F2 D U B F2 D2 F' L R D F2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 D F L2 D U'
4.	15.05	F' L' D U2 B U B' L R' F R' D2 B F2 L B2 L2 U' B2 R D' B' U' F D'
5.	13.97	D R' B' U2 R' B' F U R2 B L' B' F2 D' U' B' F D' B' L' R B' F D' U'
6.	14.52	D2 L2 R2 D2 L D2 L' B' U2 B' L R2 D U L2 R' U' B' F2 D2 R D2 U2 R2 B2
7.	16.15	B' L U2 R F' R' B' F L2 B L2 B' R' D' U B' U2 R2 B' F' R' F L D U2
8.	15.71	U' R B' F2 R' B' D U L2 R' B' F2 R' U' B' F L B' L R2 D' U L D2 U'
9.	(13.06)	L' B2 L2 R2 U B F2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 D B2 F R2 B D U' B' F R2
10.	15.52	D' B2 F2 R' D L' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 U' L R D U' R B D2 U2 B2 L2 R U L
11.	18.71	L' D L D U' R' B' D2 R' D' F' L' R2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 R' D' L' R2 D' L U
12.	15.11	D2 U L' R' D' F U2 L B L' D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' F' U B F' L R U2 L'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 8, 2011)

New OH PB's.

Average of 12: 20.69
1. 19.95 U' R U2 B L' R' U2 R F B2 D' R' U' B' U' R2 L D2 R U2 D F R' L D 
2. 22.78 D2 B R D' R' U L F U' R D2 U2 R' L2 B U2 F' B' U R2 B2 L F L' D' 
3. 21.18 R' L U' D2 L' U2 L' B2 D' R' B F L B R2 U2 B R2 D L2 D2 U R D L 
4. 18.10 B F D' R U2 R2 D' B' D' U2 L' D' U R2 L D U2 B2 F U D2 L B2 L' B 
5. 22.27 R' U' L' U B2 D' R L2 B2 D U L R B2 F' D2 L B2 U2 D B F' R2 D' B2 
6. 19.20 U2 B R' D' B F2 U L' D' L' R2 D2 R2 L' U' L R U D L' R2 D' F U' L2 
7. (16.92) F2 L D2 L2 F' D2 L D' B' D' R2 U2 L' R B' R2 F2 D' B U R2 D R2 U2 D' 
8. 19.86 R F2 L2 R U' L2 U' F B L2 F R2 L F2 D R2 F R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' U2 
9. (30.02) D2 F D' R B' F U L R2 D' R2 F R2 B2 F' D' U' L' F' D2 L B2 D2 B2 R 
10. 21.22 R L' F2 U' R' U2 F R B2 U2 F' D L D' B U' L' R F2 L D U' R U' D' 
11. 21.48 D2 U2 R2 F' R D2 F' U' D2 R B2 D' B2 D' B U2 F' L2 F L' F2 R2 L' B F' 
12. 20.83 L F R L' B U' R L2 D2 L' F' B D R' D L2 F' D2 L U2 F2 L R2 B L' 
And, 19.05 average of 5.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 8, 2011)

Just did a K7 solve. Holy crap that was stupid.

13:38.35


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 8, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Just did a K7 solve. Holy crap that was stupid.
> 
> 13:38.35


 
K7=K4 for a 7x7?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 8, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> learn some comms.


 


EricReese said:


> Where can I learn them?


 
They are intuitive, It is rather pointless to learn comms algorithmically.
They are moves set up in the style of X Y X' Y'
like...
X(M)Y(R' U' R U)X'(M')Y'(U' R U R')

Look at the website for K4 that should help
I know I am answering a super old question...

I almost beat my PB (16.32) but I do that daily haha. 
Seriously though, I get a ton of Random faster than usual times that are full step.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 8, 2011)

Waaaaaaaaaaat!? I'm on fire today.

Average of 12: 11.10
1. (9.58) L B2 R U' F2 D2 L R U F U F' U F' U' R' F2 R2 B F2 D L U' B' R' 
2. 10.48 R B2 U B2 L R B' F U2 R' U2 R' D2 U F2 B L2 R2 F2 L2 D U' F U' B2 
3. 12.06 L' R U L' R2 D' B R' F2 L' B L R F' R L2 D L D2 U2 R L2 B2 R2 F 
4. 10.09 D2 L U2 R2 L2 U F2 B' L2 R2 B2 U F2 R' B2 F L' B' F2 U D2 F2 U2 L' F2 
5. 9.75 L D' B2 D' U' R' F2 R' D' B D R2 U' D2 R' L' D2 U' L2 B2 U F L F' R 
6. 11.76 B' F D R' F' B U' B U2 L' B' F' R' L' F2 U' L2 B U' B2 U B2 R' F' B 
7. (13.07) B2 D U' L' R B R' B L R' F L' R2 F' D2 L2 D' B2 L' F2 B R U B2 F2 
8. 10.76 L' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' D R2 L' U' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 F L2 D L' U' R' D R' L2 
9. 10.85 B U' D B2 D' L F2 U2 R2 D2 L' F' B U L' B2 L2 F2 L' R' D B' D R2 D 
10. 12.69 R' F2 B' D2 L F2 B2 D F R2 D2 F R L U R2 L F L' R2 B2 D' R F' B2 
11. 10.97 B L D' U' R' D2 L2 R2 B' F' L B' L F2 D2 L' R' B' R2 U' B D' L F' L' 
12. 11.62 B2 U B' D2 U L2 U' B2 D R' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' D2 F L' D R' F2 R' L' D 

10.11 Average of 5.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 49.78
1. 45.02 L D' L2 F2 L U2 F R' F2 L' D' U' F U R L U L R' F R L B2 R2 B
2. 55.42 R' B2 F D U2 F2 D U R2 F' L' F L' B2 D' U' F2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 L F' U2
3. (1:06.22) F D2 R' F2 B' L2 B L2 U' B D2 R' B L2 D' L' D2 U L' F' U2 D F2 D R2
4. 45.58 D2 B' U F2 D U' L2 B U2 F2 D' L B2 F2 L2 R F2 U' R B L2 D' U B2 R2
5. 50.64 F' B L2 B' F U' R2 F' U F' R' U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 B D2 L D' R2 F
6. 1:05.63 B' D' L U2 R' L F' L' B F' R' U2 L D L2 R U D B R' D B' F U2 L2
7. 42.88 U' F2 B L' B' R' D U' L2 B' D U2 B2 R2 U D' F2 U2 F L R' D' B F' L2
8. 44.03 U' F U2 L2 F' D2 R' B R D' R F2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' D'
9. (41.98) D' R' U' R' B2 R F' B' D2 L' U' B R2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 B' D2 R
10. 51.44 D' R U2 L R' U F U' D L' B' D B2 F L D' U' L U F2 U F' B2 R L'
11. 54.96 B F L2 D2 U' B D2 L2 B2 L B2 F' U' F2 D' L2 F R2 D' U R' L' F L2 B2
12. 42.22 R B' F L U2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U B R' D' U2 B R2 D R2 B L R B2 

Yay! First sub50 avg12 OH. 45.85 avg5.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wheeee



Spoiler



PB single/12. Should practice more often..


stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 59.33
worst time: 1:18.92

current avg5: 1:12.33 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 1:11.35 (σ = 1.60)

current avg12: 1:12.70 (σ = 3.19)
best avg12: 1:12.70 (σ = 3.19)

session avg: 1:12.70 (σ = 3.19)
session mean: 1:12.11

Times


Spoiler



1:14.75, 1:12.49, 1:18.59, 59.33[;D], 1:18.92, 1:09.24, 1:13.26, 1:13.09, 1:11.71, 1:06.25, 1:12.20, 1:15.47


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wheeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice, but you forgot to say 4x4


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Nice, but you forgot to say 4x4


 
I didn't forget. It's obvious.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I didn't forget. It's obvious.


 
I thought you where talking about your 7x7 =( [/sarcasm]


----------



## EricReese (Mar 9, 2011)

Its clearly BLD magic


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 9, 2011)

10.44 PLL Skip.
The very next solve was 10.44 PLL Skip.

Seriously.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 9, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> 10.44 PLL Skip.
> The very next solve was 10.44 PLL Skip.
> 
> Seriously.


 
Very serious case of déjavu, eh?


----------



## Vinny (Mar 9, 2011)

I was timing with my iPod and when I went to press the stop timer button (default timer program), I noticed it was something around 12.8, but I missed the button and got 13.3. Still a PB


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 9, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> 10.44 PLL Skip.
> The very next solve was 10.44 PLL Skip.
> 
> Seriously.


 
I'd have to check the time to make sure it wasn't a mistake lol


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 9, 2011)

John asked me to post this: "I got banned."


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 9, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I'd have to check the time to make sure it wasn't a mistake lol


Yeah, but I have them on record as correct so I'm good .


----------



## EricReese (Mar 9, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> John asked me to post this: "I got banned."


 
What was his deal. Why did he want a ban so bad


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2011)

Last solves killed it :/

Session average: 13.64
1. 12.56 D F' D' F L' R B' D' F' L2 B D B2 F L' U R2 F2 R' B' R L2 U B D' 
2. 12.95 D' L' U L2 F' R' D' R2 F2 U' B' D F2 R' D B D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R F' D 
3. 12.53 F U2 D2 R' D' F' B2 D2 R F2 B R2 D' L F2 U R2 U2 F D2 L2 F D2 L D 
4. 15.08 R2 B' L' R2 B D F L R F2 U F' B' U2 F2 B L B' R2 U' B2 U R2 L F 
5. (12.00) L R U2 B U F' L' R' B L R2 D' R' U' F U L2 U2 D' L F' B D' U' B 
6. 13.31 D' B L' F' L D2 U2 L' D2 B' R' B R' L2 D' L U2 D2 B F U2 R' B D' F2 
7. 12.58 U2 B U' D2 R2 D2 F D' R D B L' B' D L U' L' D' R L U2 F U R2 F' 
8. 13.70 D F D' B' U R2 U R' U2 D' R L' D' L2 F' B L D2 R' L2 B F2 D2 B R 
9. 12.67 D2 U2 B L2 F' U' D2 R2 F B2 D2 L2 B D' R D U2 R2 D' U2 R' U B' R U 
10. (19.31) B2 U2 L B2 U2 R L' D L F B' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' B L2 R2 F2 L' U R B' 
11. 17.11 D L F D2 F' U B2 U2 R U F2 D2 R D F2 U' F' L2 F2 U' F' R' U2 D2 B2 
12. 13.90 B2 L F L2 R' U D' B' D F2 D2 U R B U R2 D' R' L B U' B L' B2 L


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 9, 2011)

Clock Sim 
I used a laptop without a mouse attachment, so I had to use the terrible laptop mousepad, which on this particular laptop is even worse than normal, and yet I still got big improvement, when my old PBs were done with a real mouse.

single: 9.672
avg5: 11.043
avg12: 11.228
avg50: 11.989

this avg50 is better than my old avg12 PB...and my old avg50 PB was sup-13
If I had more time I could have rolled off some more solves and gotten the avg50 even lower, but I don't have the time, and I am fine with sub-12 anyway

Here was the avg12: 11.472, (13.031), 10.892, 11.150, 11.087, 10.699, 11.911, 11.185, 11.431, 11.015, 11.441, (10.446)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 9, 2011)

4x4x4nub
49.37, 47.39, 47.29, 47.83, (44.50), 46.43, (55.37), 45.11, 50.03, 52.52, 50.52, 44.73 = 48.12


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 9, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.10
1. 9.66 D F' R' F' B' L2 D' U F U L' U2 R D L F2 D' F B' D U2 R2 U' R F' 
2. 9.52 U2 D L' R B' U' L2 F' R U' R U L F U D L' U' F R' U F2 B' U L' 
3. (12.81) D' U' B2 L R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U' L' U' B' F' L F2 U2 B R' U2 L2 B2 U2 
4. 10.37 D L' F2 R B' D2 R' D2 B R2 U' D' F D2 R' U2 F' L' F2 L2 U' D B' D B 
5. (8.81) L2 U' L2 D R2 U2 D R' B2 U2 R F2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' B R L' B L B U2 D2 
6. 11.76 F2 U' D2 F R2 U2 F2 R' L' D' U' F' U' B' U2 F2 R2 L D' R D F U' F' U2 
7. 11.24 F' R2 B' L D R2 L' U' D R L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' D2 U2 L F B2 R2 B2 R 
8. 10.60 U B' R' F R' U' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 B' R U' F' B L' D' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 L' 
9. 8.83 R2 U L2 B2 D' B U2 L F' R' D2 L2 U' L2 F L' D' U' F2 U2 B' L' B' U' B2 
10. 9.24 B' L U' D R U D2 B' U2 D' R F R2 L' B2 U' F2 L2 B L2 D F' L' B2 L 
11. 9.38 L2 R U' D R' B2 D2 F2 D' R' F B2 D R2 L2 B2 F' U2 F' B D F' U2 L' F2 
12. 10.45 F B' L B U F2 U' F R F' R L2 U' F' B' L2 F R L' B2 R F' U L F' 

I'm never gonna sub-10


----------



## pappas (Mar 9, 2011)

1:11 5x5 single, 1:27 avg of 5 and 1:36 avg of 12.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2011)

wat.
You're not that fast Pappas ^^
Good job, but shouldn't you be practising events that will be at Kubaroo?


----------



## Faz (Mar 9, 2011)

Holy **** nice single man.


----------



## pappas (Mar 9, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> wat.
> You're not that fast Pappas ^^
> Good job, but shouldn't you be practising events that will be at Kubaroo?


 
Um, well I am. I've been doing like at least 20 solves every night for a few weeks now. You should still host a round of 5x5 at kubaroo, there will be loads of time. 
@Feliks: thanks.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 9, 2011)

Decided to practice some CFOP rather than Roux. Sitting on the toilet, so no scrambles. Got a 6 move xCross, multislot, and three move fourth slot. Lefty FURURF, and an Hperm. So happy. 10.77. That's only 0.20 slower than my Roux PB single.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 9, 2011)

10.52, 10.28, 11.67, (10.27), (13.17) = 10.82
10.52, 10.28, 11.67, (10.27), 13.17, 12.18, 12.08, 11.08, 13.08, 11.30, (14.78), 12.86 = 11.82

First sub-11 average!

also had a nl 9.46 at 5.81 tps (55 moves)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 9, 2011)

Wasted opportunity ='(...

Doing some OH, had a slow F2L but saw an opportunity for an OLL skip. I forced it, and ended up with a LL skip. 23.14... That's sad because my F2L usually takes around 16-18 seconds...

::EDIT:: WTF, this was the average it was in.
best avg5: 24.34 (σ = 0.76)

Average of 5: 24.34
1. (23.14) D2 L R F' L2 U' L B' D U' B2 L2 D' R F D2 U2 B2 F2 R' L2 B2 U' L F2
2. 25.33 D2 B2 U2 F' B2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' F' L' R' F R F D2 U' B D2 B2 F
3. 23.48 F2 U L2 R' U R' D F2 D U B U2 L R B' D' L' U F U2 F R U' R' U'
4. 24.21 U' F2 U2 D F B2 L R' F2 L2 U' L' B2 F2 R U' R' U' F' L R' U2 B D L
5. (29.07) U B2 R L D' R2 B2 R L' F B' D2 R B' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' R' U' B2 R2 U2

::EDIT:: Again, WTF. Double xCross into FURURF, Eperm. 18.86

::EDIT:: Ok, I don't know what kind of black magic is at work here, but I like it.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.86
worst time: 29.07

current avg5: 25.92 (σ = 1.36)
best avg5: 24.32 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 24.80 (σ = 2.13)
best avg12: 24.80 (σ = 2.13)

session avg: 24.80 (σ = 2.13)
session mean: 24.66

Session average: 24.80
1. 23.14 D2 L R F' L2 U' L B' D U' B2 L2 D' R F D2 U2 B2 F2 R' L2 B2 U' L F2
2. 25.33 D2 B2 U2 F' B2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' F' L' R' F R F D2 U' B D2 B2 F
3. 23.48 F2 U L2 R' U R' D F2 D U B U2 L R B' D' L' U F U2 F R U' R' U'
4. 24.21 U' F2 U2 D F B2 L R' F2 L2 U' L' B2 F2 R U' R' U' F' L R' U2 B D L
5. (29.07) U B2 R L D' R2 B2 R L' F B' D2 R B' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' R' U' B2 R2 U2
6. 25.26 B' D' B2 F2 R2 F U' F' L2 F L2 F' B' D B F' L' F L F2 U' B2 L2 D' L
7. (18.86) D' U' F B R F B' R2 F D2 R U2 B F' U' R F2 R D2 U2 B2 R B' F D'
8. 24.84 D L F' L U' D' R D2 L' F2 L2 U B2 R' L' B U' L' D' F' R' L D2 F2 D'
9. 25.09 U' L' U L2 D' B R2 B F2 L2 U D2 B' F U B2 L' U' L2 R2 U' R' F' L B2
10. 28.31 L2 B2 L B2 F D2 B' U B U' F R' U2 F' R B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F' L' U
11. 27.83 D' B D F2 R U2 F2 B2 U' F B R L U2 L2 D' U2 B2 L B' R U F2 L R2
12. 20.51 U2 L D' R2 L F2 R B2 F2 D U R2 L2 U L' U' D' B L D2 U L2 B2 R2 F2


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did some CN solves (no white/yellow crosses)

Average of 12: 13.57
1. 13.40 B2 L2 F' R' L U' B' U D2 L B' U' D L2 F2 U' L2 U' D' R U' B F2 L R2 
2. 15.22 R' F' R B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B L' D B F' L' R B R2 B' U L' R U2 D2 B D2 
3. 12.22 R2 F R' U' D2 B2 U2 L B' L' R' U F' R2 F B2 R2 U F2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 D 
4. 13.59 L D2 U2 F2 U B F D L D U' B L' D' F2 L2 B D' L D' B' D U B' R2 
5. 12.38 L' B D F' R D' U2 F U' D B F2 U2 L2 R2 B F' D B R F2 D' B F U 
6. (16.06) F2 R' U D' F' D2 F' D2 R B F' L' U' D' B2 D2 B2 U' L F' B' U2 B' U B2 
7. 13.45 L B' L' B' R L' U2 B R B L' F2 L2 U2 L2 U D2 R' D' L' R' U' B2 F L 
8. (11.79) F2 B D U' L' F2 D' F U L F2 U F U D R2 U2 D' F2 L' U B L2 U L2 
9. 13.80 B' D' F2 L2 R' F2 L D2 R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 F2 R' U B' U2 L D2 U R2 U' R2 
10. 14.55 B D2 B' D B D' L' D' L2 U' D R2 B' L2 F R2 D F' B U2 D2 F' R2 U2 R' 
11. 13.12 R2 F U2 F U2 D L2 D U2 B D' F' B R2 D R' L' B2 F' D' U' R2 D' B2 D2 
12. 14.01 F' R U' F2 D' U R B' R B D L R F2 U B2 L' U2 R' B D' L' R' B L


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2011)

..........???

Average of 12: 12.89
1. 12.88 U' L2 F L2 R2 F' B' L' B' D L2 D' U' F' B U L2 U' F B2 L2 F L2 R' D2 
2. 13.56 F B' D' B' U' R F' B R' U' L B2 L' D F2 B L R2 F' B2 U F D L2 R 
3. 13.97 U' L' D' F' D2 U2 F R' U2 B D2 U' L2 B2 F2 R D2 L D' R L' B2 R' U' L2 
4. 13.85 D L F U' B2 U' B' L2 F U B2 D2 L' F2 B' U B2 D' U2 B R L' D2 B R 
5. 12.98 B2 D R D' U R' F B2 L' B' U R2 D R B2 F U D' B' F L' D U2 L U' 
6. 12.16 F' D2 B2 L F' B2 R2 B F2 L F' R U2 F' U' L R' U' L F2 D L2 D' B F 
7. (14.35) U' L U F' R D B F2 D' U2 F' R2 D2 L' R' U L' U2 R D' B U' D' R B 
8. 13.05 D2 L2 R' U B2 L2 B R' D' B2 U R' B' L2 R F2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 L' F' L' R2 
9. 13.32 R2 F L2 F D' R D2 U2 R' D R2 L F B U' D' R L' D2 U2 R' F2 B' D L2 
10. (11.04) L F' U D2 R2 B' D' L2 B D' R' D2 U' L D2 L F2 U' B' D2 B U L2 R2 B2 
11. 11.57[pll skip!] L' U2 B2 D' L F B R B' U B U' B' R F L' R U' F R' D' R2 B D U' 
12. 11.59 F D2 L' D R D' F' U2 L2 B U F L2 F R2 L' U' F L2 U' F2 D F R D

The PLL skip should have been faster, dot case, saw PLL skip and got nervous and locked up.

EDIT-LOL

Average of 5: 11.40
1. 11.04 L F' U D2 R2 B' D' L2 B D' R' D2 U' L D2 L F2 U' B' D2 B U L2 R2 B2 
2. 11.57[pll skip!] L' U2 B2 D' L F B R B' U B U' B' R F L' R U' F R' D' R2 B D U' 
3. 11.59 F D2 L' D R D' F' U2 L2 B U F L2 F R2 L' U' F L2 U' F2 D F R D 
4. (14.33) U B D2 U2 B F' R' L' D' R U F U' L2 F D R' U2 F' D2 R2 L D L B 
5. (10.41) L D2 L' F' U' B' F2 R2 D B' L' U2 R' L U' F2 U L F2 R' D2 F' B' L2 F


----------



## y235 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sub 25 Ao5 (23.64)
Sub 27 Ao12 (25.29)
00:21.39 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U F L D' U' R' B R' L' U' B'
00:27.71 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 B U' R B2 F U' B' D L2 B D'
00:26.31 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' R' B' F L U' R' D R2 F2 L U
00:19.78 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D R B L2 B2 U2 B' R' U L' B' U2
00:23.23 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D U' B R2 L U' R2 L' B2 U L' F'
00:25.71 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 R F' D' F' L' B R' F' U2 R U2
00:29.06 B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 F2 R2 D R L' B' D' U' B' R B R U' L2
00:24.70 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' F U F R2 U' B2 L D' R U'
00:22.92 U L2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' D' B L' F' U' B' U F U'
00:26.14 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 F' L D' F2 D L D2 B L D F
00:32.40 F2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R U R2 L2 F2 D F R' B' D' U'
00:25.75 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F L2 B R U' B' U2 L' U' F L'


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 9, 2011)

Clock sim 9.144 single
using Mitchell Stern's NxN clock sim for regular 3x3 clock


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 9, 2011)

SQ1 PBs

20.18 average of 12

*15.56 18.75 (14.36) 18.03 25.36* 20.56 20.05 16.58 22.30 (27.09) 20.80 23.77

bold is 17.45 average of 5
easy eps



Spoiler



Statistics for 03-09-2011 16:59:20

Average: 20.18
Standard Deviation: 2.67
Best Time: 14.36
Worst Time: 27.09
Individual Times:
1.	15.56	(0,-3) (6,0) (3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,3) (0,5) (2,3) (0,2) (4,0) (1,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (-3,0)
2.	18.75	(6,-4) (0,6) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (4,3) (-3,0) (5,3) (0,4) (5,3) (0,4) (-3,0)
3.	(14.36)	(-3,-4) (-5,-2) (0,3) (2,5) (6,3) (-5,1) (5,3) (6,3) (-3,4) (-4,3) (3,0) (-2,2) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,3)
4.	18.03	(1,-3) (0,6) (2,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (-5,2) (6,2) (-5,4) (6,2) (0,2) (1,4) (6,0) (-4,5) (0,2) (3,0) (-5,0)
5.	25.36	(0,-1) (0,-2) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,3) (0,3) (6,5) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (5,3) (1,3) (3,4) (2,0) (-2,4) (-4,0)
6.	20.56	(-2,-4) (3,-3) (0,3) (-4,3) (4,0) (-2,3) (-2,0) (4,0) (6,0) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (2,0) (0,1) (6,2) (6,0) (-2,3)
7.	20.05	(0,-1) (-3,-5) (3,3) (-1,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (2,2) (-2,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,2) (2,2) (4,0) (0,4) (4,2) (0,4)
8.	16.58	(-3,2) (4,-5) (2,2) (-2,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (6,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,1) (-3,1) (-3,0) (6,2) (-5,0)
9.	22.30	(0,-3) (6,-3) (-4,1) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (6,4) (-3,0) (2,2) (1,0)
10.	(27.09)	(4,3) (0,6) (0,2) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (1,3) (6,4) (0,2) (6,2) (4,5) (6,0) (6,4) (4,0) (0,4) (2,0) (0,4)
11.	20.80	(0,5) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,0) (3,2) (-3,0) (6,1) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (5,3) (-4,0) (-1,0) (-4,0) (2,3)
12.	23.77	(0,-1) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (6,5) (4,0) (0,2) (-1,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (4,3) (6,3)


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2011)

(10.00), 10.65, 12.14, (16.47), 10.58, 10.54, 10.98, 10.98, 11.37, 11.40, 11.07, 12.18

11.19 avg12

hhrrrrrnnnng


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> (10.00), 10.65, 12.14, (16.47), 10.58, 10.54, 10.98, 10.98, 11.37, 11.40, 11.07, 12.18
> 
> 11.19 avg12
> 
> hhrrrrrnnnng


 no sub-10!


----------



## unirox13 (Mar 9, 2011)

First ever sub 30 3x3 average of 12. Such an awesome feeling. 

Session Average: 29.74
σ: 2.81
Best Time: 25.15
Worst Time: 33.94
Individual Times:
27.76, 31.72, 27.64, (33.94), 32.39, (25.15), 31.12, 30.85, 28.03, 26.32, 30.03, 31.54



Spoiler



1. * * *27.76 * * * *U2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B L' D' F' L U2 F2 B' R2 L U' F R L' D F' L
2. * * *31.72 * * * *L' F' D U' B' R L' D F' L' B' F' R' B' F' L2 R' U D B' R2 L U B2 L2
3. * * *27.64 * * * *R' B D R F D F D' L2 R2 U' L D' R' L' U2 F2 U F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B D'
4. * * *(33.94) * * *R2 L' B' R L' D B2 L2 B' F' L F2 B2 U' F2 B' L U D F' D2 R' F2 D R'
5. * * *32.39 * * * *L B' D' B' U D R' U2 L2 F' L' F2 L2 R' D2 F U2 F B D2 B R' U2 D2 L2
6. * * *(25.15) * * *B2 L2 R' U' R' F B U2 R' F D2 L' B2 U' B2 F' L' R B2 U' F U F U2 D2
7. * * *31.12 * * * *D' F2 L' F' B D U B' F R U B D' L' D2 U2 R' D' U' B2 U2 D2 L2 B' F2
8. * * *30.85 * * * *L B' D2 F D2 U' F D' F L2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R' U' F2 R
9. * * *28.03 * * * *L2 R2 F2 L' U F2 D' U F' U R B' F2 D2 F2 R' D' U R2 F U B D2 F D'
10. * * *26.32 * * * *U2 D R B' U2 B L D U R' F2 R2 U F B' R2 B' D' R F D B R' U' D
11. * * *30.03 * * * *B R2 D2 U2 B' L F D2 B2 D2 L' U' L' U2 R' F U' R' B R F2 B' R' D U2
12. * * *31.54 * * * *L F2 U F' R' B D2 L2 R2 F' D L' U B' L B2 U' D2 R2 L' F' B D2 B2 R


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2011)

Average of 5: 2.10
1. (3.61) F2 R' U F2 U R' U
2. 2.01 U R U' F U' R F2 U2 R'
3. 1.86 R F U R2 F' U' R' U
4. (1.28) U2 F' R' F U'
5. 2.43 R' F' U2 F' R U' F' R2 F' U'

Computer 2x2. The 1.28 was a fail and should have been sub 0.5...

Was on video, but camstudio decided to delete it for me.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 10, 2011)

Decided to praktize some.

Average of 12: 18.30
1. 18.06 F2 B' D B' R' F B' U2 R' F' L2 R2 U R' F L2 D F2 D2 L D U L R2 U 
2. 18.23 L B2 D' U2 F R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 D B' L2 R U F U' D' F B2 D B L D2 
3. (21.77) L2 D F' R' L' D2 B2 U L2 D L' B2 R2 L' B2 F' U B D2 U B R' F L2 R 
4. 16.37 U B2 D' U2 B2 D2 F' U D2 L F' R2 L2 F2 U2 B R U B D2 L R2 B' L' U 
5. 19.98 R2 B' D2 L' U' D2 L B2 F L2 F' B2 L D2 F' R' U2 F2 B' U' D2 R F' B2 L 
6. 20.03 D' L B F' L F B2 U' F U2 D' B D U' L R' F B2 R D B L D' B' R 
7. 18.96 D' F2 D2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 L' F L' F2 L2 R U' D' L2 U2 R F' B2 U2 F' R' F2 
8. 19.22 R F' U B U L2 D2 L' F2 L' R B' U L U2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 F L' F2 U2 D 
9. 17.65 F' D L2 F' B D B' D L2 U F U' L F U2 L2 D2 B2 R' U' B' F U D2 B' 
10. 16.96 L' R2 F U' F L' R2 D B' D' B2 R B U L U2 R' B L' B F' D2 L' D L 
11. (16.03) R L2 B D R D R' U' R L F2 L R2 F' R F' R2 D' L R' U2 L' F B2 L 
12. 17.58 F' L' U' B' D2 R' F2 U F U' L2 R' D' B' U R F' R D' R B R' B U B2 

Stupid counting 20 and 19.98 -_-


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 10, 2011)

PB official 13 flat.


----------



## Hays (Mar 10, 2011)

New 6x6 single PB and should've been UWR: 1:56.16 +2 = 1:58.16


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 10, 2011)

Hays said:


> New 6x6 single PB and should've been UWR: 1:56.16 +2 = 1:58.16


 
Unlucky, on the +2 of course. I wish I could get a 5x5 solve that quick. What PLL was it and do you have the splits?


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I'm getting a bit more consistent 

Average of 5: 25.82
1. 26.08 D' U2 L' U' L R' U' B2 U2 B2 U2 B F R2 B2 L2 U R' L F U2 D' B L2 U' 
2. 25.85 D2 U' F' U B2 R2 U2 B U F R D' F' D' L' R' U' F B2 D' B2 R U2 R F' 
3. 25.55 U F' R' U B2 D' F U R F U R2 U2 F' R L' D2 U R U B U B2 L' R2 
4. (26.12) D F2 U R B2 D U F' D2 U2 B2 F R' F' R2 F L B' U' L2 B' D' B' D' F 
5. (21.68) R' L B2 D' R2 B' R F' U' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 U F' L B' F R2 U2 R L F L
---
Session average: 26.31
1. 26.08 D' U2 L' U' L R' U' B2 U2 B2 U2 B F R2 B2 L2 U R' L F U2 D' B L2 U' 
2. 25.85 D2 U' F' U B2 R2 U2 B U F R D' F' D' L' R' U' F B2 D' B2 R U2 R F' 
3. 25.55 U F' R' U B2 D' F U R F U R2 U2 F' R L' D2 U R U B U B2 L' R2 
4. 26.12 D F2 U R B2 D U F' D2 U2 B2 F R' F' R2 F L B' U' L2 B' D' B' D' F 
5. (21.68) R' L B2 D' R2 B' R F' U' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 U F' L B' F R2 U2 R L F L 
6. 24.24 F' D L2 U F U R F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 D2 R U2 F D2 L' B' L2 D B L' 
7. 26.04 R' F B' U2 D R' U B D U2 R' L2 D' R' F2 B L2 R' U2 R' D2 L U L' D' 
8. 26.85 D2 F R2 B U D2 R F D U' R' B L2 R' F U2 D' R' U2 F' B' L' B' L B2 
9. (32.02) B2 D U B2 U D' L2 D B D B2 D' L D2 F2 R' L2 D' L B' U' D' F2 U B 
10. 27.73 F2 U2 D B2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 D2 F R B2 F' L' U L2 R2 F D' U B D' R' F' 
11. 28.31 R D2 L' U' L F2 L R B L2 B D2 L B L U2 B2 R' F' B' R2 U' L2 F D


----------



## Hays (Mar 10, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Unlucky, on the +2 of course. I wish I could get a 5x5 solve that quick. What PLL was it and do you have the splits?


 
It was an F perm with no AUF and I did an AUF for some reason. And I forgot to turn my camera on so unfortunately no...but 3x3 was probably around :15 because I had no parities. So approximately a 1:41 reduction.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 10, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Um, well I am. I've been doing like at least 20 solves every night for a few weeks now. You should still host a round of 5x5 at kubaroo, there will be loads of time.
> @Feliks: thanks.


 
If there is loads of time, we'll add a third 3x3 round. With 5x5, I have no prizes to give out, so it wouldn't match with the rest of the competition. And every competition so far in Australia has had 5x5


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2011)

I improved a lot at Triangular Francisco, apparently.

number of times: 152/152
Best times: (all scrambles have triangle on U)
13.65 B2 F' L' F D' F U' B F R2 L F2 L2 B2 D' B L D' U' F2 R' F' L2 F U
13.85 L' B L2 F2 D R2 L B2 F2 D' L' B L R B2 F D2 F' B R U F2 B' U D2 
13.80 D2 U L' U2 F' R' F R' F R' D' F' B L2 R D' R D2 L2 R' U2 B' F2 U2 L 

best avg5: 15.75 (σ = 1.89)
(13.85), (20.12), 18.42, 14.21, 14.62

best avg12: 17.19 (σ = 1.02)
16.86, (14.43), 17.88, 18.93, 15.47, 17.39, 16.61, 17.86, 17.63, 17.69, (21.87), 15.57

best avg100: 18.42 (σ = 1.95)
session avg: 18.73 (σ = 2.34)
session mean: 18.82


Spoiler



21.21, 23.95, 17.13, 17.31, 20.52, 18.24, 19.59, 17.36, 17.59, 37.78, 17.78, 17.80, 22.55, 19.04, 15.92, 20.75, 15.37, 20.37, 18.22, 19.25, 20.99, 23.94, 19.46, 20.04, 23.76, 15.34, 18.36, 20.59, 16.31, 17.58, 16.39, 16.33, 16.11, 18.98, 28.05, 21.09, 17.72, 15.68, 13.65, 22.68, 17.14, 16.35, 23.10, 17.20, 19.57, 20.44, 20.03, 21.86, 16.86, _14.43, 17.88, 18.93, 15.47, 17.39, 16.61, 17.86, 17.63, 17.69, 21.87, 15.57, 21.25, 18.96+, 21.40, 13.85, 20.12, 18.42, 14.21, 14.62, 19.85, 16.71, 20.63, 19.17, 16.97, 15.21, 19.04, 20.65, 19.02, 18.50, 18.77, 18.27, 17.48, 17.18, 15.66, 19.00, 20.56, 15.88, 17.99, 19.62, 18.41, 19.89, 18.27, 21.09, 20.69, 21.31, 18.04, 17.82, (13.80), 16.64, 22.03, 16.41, 15.11, (24.45), 20.94, 18.38, 21.49+, 19.81, 16.40, 17.37, 20.00, 16.57, 16.87, 22.06, 20.42, 21.30, 19.24, 18.75, 19.53, 16.90, 18.54, 18.95, 18.76, 19.47, 22.09, 18.90, 18.80, 19.46, 21.09, 18.60, 14.80, 18.80, 20.55, 16.84, 17.03, 19.62, 19.36, 16.35, 18.17, 18.48, 18.35, 18.94, 15.57, 17.66, 19.10, 17.28, 16.65, 19.21, 20.95, 19.22, 15.60_, 21.78, 23.23, 18.67


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2011)

New 4x4 PB of over 10 seconds! 1:33.90!


----------



## y235 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub 3o AVG on CN:
Average of 5: 29.38
1. (36.14) F L F' R2 U B2 F L' F' U R F' L' U2 D' B F2 D U' R L U' R2 U F 
2. 33.77 F2 B' L' R2 U2 D2 B' R2 F' R' L' B' U' B' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D' R' D R' U' 
3. 27.49 D2 R2 U' D' R' F' U L2 F B L' U L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 L B D B' L' U' R2 
4. 26.87 R' B L2 B U' L' R F L' B' L D' R2 F U' L2 B D U' L F R U L2 B 
5. (23.28) R F L2 B L2 F' B' D F D2 R F2 L R' B L2 D' U' F' R' B2 D R B2 L' (This wan on my main color)


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 10, 2011)

moar Clock sim PBs

avg5: 10.736
avg12: 10.970
avg50: 11.384

yay for sub-11 avg12


----------



## Cube321 (Mar 10, 2011)

Full PLL. YEA!


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 10, 2011)

18.50 Avg. 12 OH 
1. 18.78 
2.19.78
3. 18.89 
4. 18.88 
5. 18.71 
6. 18.30
7. 21.09
8. 16.66 
9. (14.02)
10. 16.81
11. (21.20) 
12. 17.11


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 11, 2011)

10.99 average of 5, 11.63 average of 12, and a 8.34 NL single


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Mar 11, 2011)

I got 1.69 on Master Magic!!! I finally get a sub-WR time!!! WOOT!!! 

Edit: Now I got 1.65, I'm getting crazy at Master Magic!!!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2011)

1.65, wtf o_0


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 11, 2011)

2x2 computer cube. I suck hahaha.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.64
worst time: 14.38

current avg5: 5.83 (σ = 1.80)
best avg5: 4.64 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 5.74 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 5.40 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 6.69 (σ = 2.21)
best avg100: 6.69 (σ = 2.21)

session avg: 6.69 (σ = 2.21)
session mean: 6.72



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 4.64
1. (1.64) U2 R U' F' U
2. 6.58 U2 F U' F2 U R' F2
3. 3.31 F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R U'
4. (12.14) R U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R
5. 4.03 F U' R2 F R U F U R'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.40
1. 4.10 R2 U' F U F R' U' R'
2. 6.27 R2 F U' F R U2 R U R'
3. 5.06 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' F U2
4. 4.07 R2 F' U' F R' F2 R F2 U'
5. 5.39 R2 F U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U'
6. 6.67 U' R' F2 U R F' R U R U'
7. 4.54 F' U2 F' U R' U' F R U'
8. (7.10) F R2 U2 R U' R U2 F'
9. (1.90) U2 F R' F' R2 F R' F2
10. 6.39 U2 F2 R2 U R' U' R
11. 5.78 U' R F' R' F R' U F' R'
12. 5.74 F2 R F U F U R2 U2





Spoiler



Average of 100: 6.69
1. 5.40 F2 R F' U R2 U F R
2. 8.27 U' F U2 F' U2 R U2 R' U'
3. 9.15 U' R2 F U F U2 R U2 F'
4. 7.59 R' U2 R' U F2 R2 U' F' R
5. 5.95 U2 R' U F' U F R2 F'
6. 6.56 U F2 U' F' U2 R F2 R' F'
7. 6.91 R' F R2 F U' F2 U' F U
8. 5.90 R U2 F' U' F R2 F R2 U
9. 4.21 R F2 U' F R' U R' U2 F U'
10. 8.70 U' F U2 R' F2 U'
11. 7.62 F2 U' R' F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
12. 5.13 U F' R2 F R2 U R2 U2
13. 9.16 U R F2 R' F R' F' R U2
14. 6.81 U2 R2 F' R F' R U2 F'
15. 6.93 U F U' F R F2 U' R2 U2
16. 4.53 U2 R F R F2 R2 U'
17. 5.11 F2 R2 U' R' F R2
18. 9.56 R F' R2 F' U F' R F R'
19. 7.85 R' F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U
20. 5.87 F2 U F' U F2 R' U' F2
21. 5.40 R' U' F' R U2 F2 U' R2 U
22. 5.44 R' U2 F' U R F' U2 F
23. 7.94 R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F
24. 4.48 F2 U' R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' U'
25. 10.38 F' R2 F2 R' U F2 U R2 U
26. (1.64) U2 R U' F' U
27. 6.58 U2 F U' F2 U R' F2
28. 3.31 F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R U'
29. 12.14 R U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R
30. 4.03 F U' R2 F R U F U R'
31. 6.38 U2 F2 U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2
32. 7.70 R' F R' U' R F U2 R2 U'
33. 6.11 U R U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
34. 5.30 F U2 R2 U F' R F2 R'
35. 11.53 R' F2 U F R2 F2 U F' R'
36. 6.12 F R F2 U' F' U' R2 F'
37. 7.77 F' U' R' U' R' F2 R' F R'
38. 9.47 R2 F U' F R F2 R F' R2 U'
39. 4.39 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F
40. 6.15 R' F2 U2 R U R U F2 U2
41. 5.56 R F2 U2 F R' F2 U F R2 U2
42. 8.10 U R' U F2 R' U2 R U' R U2
43. 6.65 R2 U' R U' R' F R' F2 R
44. 6.72 R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U R U
45. 5.22 U2 R U2 R2 F' U' F2 R F2
46. 6.69 U F' R F U2 F R' U2 F U2
47. 7.17 U R2 F U F2 R' U' F2 U2
48. 6.91 F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 U F2
49. 12.21 U' R2 F R' U F2 R U2
50. 6.58 F2 R U R2 U' R F U' F2
51. 6.31 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
52. 9.16 R' U' R F' U2 F2 R' U'
53. 12.23 R' U2 R U' R2 F R U F
54. 7.46 R U2 F' R U' F2 U R2 F'
55. 7.47 U R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F'
56. 14.11 F2 U F' U' F2 U' F2 R2
57. 6.51 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R'
58. 4.79 F U' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U
59. 5.03 R2 F2 R' U' F R' F R F
60. 6.40 R F R' F' U F2 R U' R' U'
61. 5.19 F' R F U2 R2 U' F U
62. 8.16 U' R2 U' R U' F U R'
63. 7.83 F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U' R U'
64. 2.93 R' F R' F2 R' F2 U'
65. 6.93 R' F2 U2 F R' F' R' U
66. (14.38) F' R' U R U F R2 F U
67. 3.42 R F R' U F R2 F U R2
68. 8.54 U F' U F R2 U' R U2 R'
69. 7.47 U' F' R F' R U2 R' F U2
70. 4.91 R2 F U' F U' R2 U F' R' U'
71. 4.70 U' R2 U F' R U2 R2 U' F2
72. 3.34 F2 R' U2 F R' F U2 F' R U'
73. 5.59 U R' U' F U2 F' R2 F' U
74. 7.84 R' F R' F2 U R' U' R2
75. 7.22 F' R' F' U F' U' R2 U R'
76. 8.89 F' R2 U R2 F' U
77. 4.23 R F U' F U2 R2 U' F' U R'
78. 7.29 U' F2 R U2 R U R F'
79. 11.30 F U F2 R' F' R F2 U
80. 9.47 F2 R' U2 R U' F U2
81. 6.61 R' F2 R' F' R F' U R2
82. 4.10 R2 U' F U F R' U' R'
83. 6.27 R2 F U' F R U2 R U R'
84. 5.06 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' F U2
85. 4.07 R2 F' U' F R' F2 R F2 U'
86. 5.39 R2 F U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U'
87. 6.67 U' R' F2 U R F' R U R U'
88. 4.54 F' U2 F' U R' U' F R U'
89. 7.10 F R2 U2 R U' R U2 F'
90. 1.90 U2 F R' F' R2 F R' F2
91. 6.39 U2 F2 R2 U R' U' R
92. 5.78 U' R F' R' F R' U F' R'
93. 5.74 F2 R F U F U R2 U2
94. 6.18 R U F' R F2 R' F U F'
95. 5.41 R' F R' F U' R' F2 U2
96. 8.16 R2 U F2 R' F' U' R2 U'
97. 9.69 R' U2 R F2 U' R' U R' U
98. 5.57 U' R' U2 R' U R2 F2 U F' U'
99. 3.26 R U' R F' R' U2 F U2
100. 3.77 U F U' F U' R' U F2


----------



## Julian (Mar 11, 2011)

Weeee PB Single and Ao5 
16.30, 15.68, 25.26, 18.14, 20.55 = 18.33

The nonlucky 15.68 was D' F L' R2 F L R2 B' R2 L U2 F2 B R2 L2 B2 L2 D B R2 D' R2 D2 F' L

My solve:
Cross: x2 y' L F' L2 d' R2
1st Pair: U y' R U' R'
2nd Pair: L' U2 L2 U L'
3rd Pair: U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
4th Pair: L' U2 L U' L' U L
OLL: (U') f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (U')
Lookahead was awesome.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

*AH! TIM MAJOR:* I didn't that know your official PB was 12.27 now! V_V;


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 11, 2011)

ohai.
Yeah, full step 

Edit: too bad our 2x2 averages aren't tied still


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, haha. Maybe that'll change in a few weeks.
Luckily, you saw that post-infraction. I'll get ya next time.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 11, 2011)

39.79 avg 100


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 11, 2011)

6.01 single


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 11, 2011)

13.16, 12.57, 12.97, 15.05, 14.63, 15.71, 15.48, 11.75, 12.87, 14.97, 14.48, 16.08, 13.92, 14.57, 12.94, 12.87, 16.52, 13.81, 14.43, 14.71, 12.72, 12.26, 15.01, 12.80, 12.68, 14.22, 10.83, 13.81, 12.08, 13.19, 11.25, 11.52, 12.76, 12.85, 12.05, 13.10, 11.54, 13.08, 13.89, 13.12, 15.79, 13.27, 9.46, 12.10, 11.34, 11.39, 11.80, 16.18, 12.03, 11.97

number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.46
worst time: 16.52

current avg5: 11.93 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 11.51 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 12.67 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 12.34 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 13.28 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 13.27

First week of practicing 2h. Sub 13 big average next week.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2011)

1:29 800m cycle. PB by 7 seconds on first try in 2 months.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 11, 2011)

5.25 sec skewb single! 
scramble = R D R' B D' R' B


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 11, 2011)

14. 7.94 L' B2 F' D2 U' B' U R D F2 R2 U2 B' U R' F2 U2 D F2 R' D2 B2 F' R' B


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice scramble, I got 8.82. What was your solution, do you remember?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Nice scramble, I got 8.82. What was your solution, do you remember?


x2 F' L' D' R' D
y' U R U R'
L U2 L' U' L U L'
U2 L' U2 L U' y' R U R'
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2011)

PB average of 5: 13.51
(15.37), (10.83), 13.04, 14.42, 13.07

PB average of 12: 14.72
13.43, (18.69), 15.68, 16.85, 16.54, 15.01, 13.76, 15.37, (10.83), 13.04, 14.42, 13.07

PB single: 10.77


Alot of PBs!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 11, 2011)

You are improving really fast antoine


----------



## Anthony (Mar 11, 2011)

48.13 2-4 relay with Giovanni and Breandan.
Splits were 2-9-37. 
That was only our third try. We'll beat it before the weekend is over. :3


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2011)

Average of 5: 3.38
1. 3.39 R2 F' R U' R' U R' F U2
2. (4.41) U F2 U F2 R' U F' U' R'
3. 4.00 U R2 U' F U2 R F' U
4. (2.57) U' R F2 R' F' R F U' R U
5. 2.75 F U' F' R' U F R' F U'

comp 2x2 sim with LBL only


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 12, 2011)

finally actually started using qq's keyboard clock sim, and wow is it so much faster than having to click on the pegs
completely destroyed my old PB's

single: 6.390
avg5: 7.790
avg12: 8.459
avg50: 9.058


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 12, 2011)

New PB average of 5 : 18.81 (Ironic cuz my PB is 14.41)


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 12, 2011)

2x2 sim with Ortega

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.89
worst time: 13.85

current avg5: 4.06 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 3.57 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 4.50 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 4.23 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 4.95 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 4.95 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 4.95 (σ = 1.31)


----------



## EricReese (Mar 12, 2011)

Just finished full OLL. ^_^

Thats an accomplishment you dont see here much I think I might start learning CLL first. Or M2..or COLL...hm..

Also, I have my LPL done. I might start memorizing.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 12, 2011)

Pyraminx:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 4.92
worst time: 12.02
best avg5: 7.46 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 7.96 (σ = 1.01)
session avg: 8.49 (σ = 1.22) 



Spoiler



Session average: 8.49
1. 7.47 U L U R' B L' R' L' U' R' B r 
2. 8.70 U L U R' B L' U B' L' U' R r b' 
3. 8.77 U L U L U' R L' R' L B' L l' r' 
4. 7.99 U L R L U' B' L' B L' R B' l r' 
5. 8.83 U L U R L B U' R U' B' L' r b u 
6. 8.01 U L U R B' R L U L' R U l' b' 
7. 9.00 U L R U' B L B L B' U R' r 
8. 8.96 U L U L' B R' L B' R' B' U' l' r' b' u 
9. (12.02) U L U R L R' U' R' B L' U' l b' u' 
10. 10.27 U L U B L' U R' L' U R L' l r' b' u 
11. 8.73 U L U B L R L' R' U' R' U' l' u' 
12. 9.40 U L U L R' L' B' U R' U' B l' r u' 
13. 9.05 U L U R L R' U' B' L U' B l' r' u' 
14. 8.00 U L U' L' R U' L B R L' B r b' 
15. 7.39 U L R' U' L B' U B R' B L l r b' u' 
16. 9.97 U L U L' R' L' R L' R' B U l' r b u' 
17. 8.97 U L R B L' R' U R' U' B U l r u' 
18. 7.64 U L U' L' U' L B' R U' B' L' r' b' 
19. 8.06 U L U' L' R' B U' L' R L' R' l' b 
20. 7.46 U L U L' U' R' U' L' R B' R l' u 
21. 9.59 U L U L' U' R' B' R' L' B L l' r' u 
22. 8.80 U L U' L U L' R U' R L' U' u 
23. 11.97 U L R U' R L U' R' U B L' l' r u 
24. 5.81 U L U L U L B L' R B L' l b' u 
25. 9.29 U L U B R L B L' U' B L' l' b' u 
26. 9.43 U L U B U L U B' R U R' l' r' b' u 
27. 6.54 U L U L' U R' U R B L' R r b' u' 
28. 8.04 U L U' L U' R L' U B L' U' l' r 
29. 8.31 U L U L R' L B R L' U' R' u 
30. 6.72 U L U L' U' R' U' L' U' B' U' l' b u' 
31. 9.39 U L U' L R B L' R L U' R' l r 
32. 11.04 U L U B L' U' B' L B R' B' r b 
33. 8.77 U L U R U B L' B R' U B' b 
34. 8.49 U L U' R' L' R U B R' U B l' r b u 
35. 9.32 U L U L B' U R U' L B' R' l u' 
36. (4.92) U L U L U L' U L B R U' l' r' u 
37. 7.36 U L U L' U R' L R L' U R' l b u' 
38. 9.88 U L U R B' R L' R B' L' U l' r b' u' 
39. 7.14 U L U L U' L' B' R B' U' R r b' u' 
40. 8.16 U L U R U' B L B' R' B' U r' u 
41. 8.28 U L U' R B U' L B' U L' U l r' b 
42. 6.14 U L R B L' U R L R U R' l b u 
43. 7.07 U L U' B' L' B R' L' B R' B' r 
44. 9.16 U L U R' U' L' B R' B L' U' l b 
45. 8.87 U L U L' U R L' R' L' R B l' r b 
46. 9.60 U L U' L R U R B' L R' B l b u 
47. 7.76 U L U L' B L R B R' L' U l' r' b u' 
48. 7.10 U L U B' U L B R L' U' B' r b' u 
49. 9.87 U L U' R B U' B U' B L' U' l r' 
50. 6.93 U L R L' R' L R' B L R' B l' b' u


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 12, 2011)

3x3 8.95 avg5,first sub 9 ever.and also 2x2 pb avg12 2.17.

EDIT: first sub 9 avg12 ever, not avg 5 XD


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 12, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> 3x3 8.95 avg5,first sub 9 ever.and also *2x2 pb avg12 2.17*.


 
Waaat, I didn't know you were so fast! What method do you use? And were either of them on video?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 12, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> 3x3 8.95 avg5,first sub 9 ever.and also 2x2 pb avg12 2.17.


 
Crazy, get yourself to a competition!


----------



## tx789 (Mar 12, 2011)

29.60 avg 5 for 3x3


----------



## JasonK (Mar 12, 2011)

lolwut

18.10, 18.47, 19.95, (23.50), (16.84) = 18.74 avg5

Beats previous PB by 2 seconds  Yay for sub-20 average


----------



## rishabh (Mar 12, 2011)

YES! Team BLD with ABanerjee98(ayan)
1. 2:03.50
2. 1:49.22[FIRST SUB 2 TEAM BLD]
3. 2:06.20
4. 2:12.30
5. 2:00.91[yes]


stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:49.22
worst time: 2:12.30

current mean of 3: 2:06.47 (σ = 4.65)
best mean of 3: 1:59.64 (σ = 7.45)

current avg5: 2:03.54 (σ = 2.16)
best avg5: 2:03.54 (σ = 2.16)

session avg: 2:03.54 (σ = 2.16)
session mean: 2:02.43

edit: he was the solver


----------



## Selkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Well when I started cubing January I wanted a solve under 30 secs, that then changed to average. 1st average under 30 and I've hardly started on my goals as they stand now 

Average of 5: 29.58
1. 28.63 L B2 R2 F L R' B2 F D R' U B' F D' R L D2 B F R' F U2 R2 U2 D 
2. 29.97 D2 L F R D B2 L D B U' R2 B' F' D' L2 D' B' U' B2 U' F2 B2 R2 L F2 
3. (30.36) B D' B2 L D L' U2 D2 F U F D' F2 R' U2 L2 R' F' B' L D R B' R2 B' 
4. 30.14 D2 B' R' B' U B' F' R' D' R F2 B U B R2 L' B F' U R F' D L B2 R2 
5. (25.75) D2 R' D2 U B2 U' L' U2 B' R2 F2 R' D B U' D2 L U2 F U' B' R2 D2 L2 D2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 12, 2011)

3.39 Skewb single
Scramble = D L' D' R' L


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 12, 2011)

(7.29), 9.91, 10.93, 9.38, 9.14, 9.93, 8.04, 10.52, (12.51), 10.58, 10.27, 10.14 = 9.88
I haven't been cubing in a long time, so this is nice


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 12, 2011)

(9.97), 9.71, (8.60), 9.22, 8.74 = 9.22 
 9.71 and 8.74 were PLL skips

EDIT:
11.55, (11.77), 9.97, 9.71, (8.60), 9.22, 8.74, 10.84, 10.24, 10.90, 9.18, 9.42 = 9.98 WHAAAAAAT
first sub10 avg12!! 9.71 and 8.74 were PLL skips and 9.42 was forced OLL skip (RURURU'R'U'R') + H perm


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 12, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> (9.97), 9.71, (8.60), 9.22, 8.74 = 9.22
> 9.71 and 8.74 were PLL skips



Duuude. 

Good job.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 12, 2011)

PB single/12 .

Average of 12: 24.88
1. 23.11 R D' F' U R2 D F' D B' D' L R2 B' R U L U2 F D L2 U L B2 D' U2 
2. 26.99 L' D L2 R' D2 F2 B2 U' R2 D2 B F' R' F' B R2 F' U D' R2 D2 L D L2 F 
3. 27.51 B' R B' F' U F2 D2 L' D' U B' L' D2 L' F D2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 B D F' D2
4. (28.06) R L2 U2 F U R2 D B2 U2 R' B L D' F B' D2 F L F' L' U D F' R F2 
5. (18.42[pll skip]) B' F R2 D' R' L2 D F' B U' R' U2 R2 B2 D B' U F2 D U2 F' L2 D' B L 
6. 25.50 B' L2 R2 U L U R D' U L2 D2 B F2 U2 F2 R' B' R2 B2 U' B L2 D B' D2 
7. 23.61 D2 L F2 L R' U' F2 U' L D2 L2 U2 L' F U' D' R2 F2 B' R U' D' F L2 B
8. 24.91 F2 R2 U' B R D L B F U' R' U D' R' F2 L' B R F D R' B2 L' R B' 
9. 25.69 R F2 D2 L' B D B2 R2 L' U' R2 F2 L2 R' D' B' L F' L' D B L2 U2 D B2 
10. 22.76 F U B U2 F' B U' F U2 D' R L' U2 B2 R' D F2 B2 L2 B R' L U' L' R 
11. 25.19 D L' U R' F2 R2 D' U L2 D' L' B U2 B F' D2 L U' L' B L2 R' D' F2 L2 
12. 23.58 U' R D2 F U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' U' R2 L' F' B2 D F U D' B2 U R D2

EDIT--Kept rolling.

Average of 12: 24.41
1. (18.42[pll skip]) B' F R2 D' R' L2 D F' B U' R' U2 R2 B2 D B' U F2 D U2 F' L2 D' B L 
2. 25.50 B' L2 R2 U L U R D' U L2 D2 B F2 U2 F2 R' B' R2 B2 U' B L2 D B' D2 
3. 23.61 D2 L F2 L R' U' F2 U' L D2 L2 U2 L' F U' D' R2 F2 B' R U' D' F L2 B
4. 24.91 F2 R2 U' B R D L B F U' R' U D' R' F2 L' B R F D R' B2 L' R B' 
5. 25.69 R F2 D2 L' B D B2 R2 L' U' R2 F2 L2 R' D' B' L F' L' D B L2 U2 D B2 
6. 22.76 F U B U2 F' B U' F U2 D' R L' U2 B2 R' D F2 B2 L2 B R' L U' L' R 
7. 25.19 D L' U R' F2 R2 D' U L2 D' L' B U2 B F' D2 L U' L' B L2 R' D' F2 L2 
8. 23.58 U' R D2 F U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' U' R2 L' F' B2 D F U D' B2 U R D2 
9. (27.12) U L2 R2 D2 F2 B D2 U' R2 F2 R' L F2 D F2 B' D' B' U' B U2 D2 F' U' L2 
10. 27.02 B L2 D' B' F U F' L2 F' D U' B' U2 D B2 D' L R2 F R U2 F2 L U' D 
11. 23.89 D2 B2 L U2 F' L B' R B D' F' B' R' F B U2 F' L2 D L2 U' L B D' B 
12. 21.92 U L2 U R' D2 B' L2 R' D2 U L2 D U R2 B' F D2 L' U B' L2 U' R2 L D2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 12, 2011)

6.62
U D' R F2 L2 F2 R2 L' U F2 U2 D2 B R2 L' B2 L U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R D R 

Try to guess my solution  PLL skip


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 12, 2011)

Yet another epic skewb single (on a roll today!)
2.96!!
Scramble: L' D B L' B D L D'


----------



## EricReese (Mar 12, 2011)

Smashed my PB ao12. Although I am a bit disapointed. I had many fail solves and tons of parity. I had DP on 5 solves, and OLL parity on another 2 of them, and another 3 PLL parity. I feel like I could have gotten this down to sub 1:30 :/ Oh well. 

Average of 12: 1:31.05
1. 1:21.72 B2 R' r2 B' r2 U' B' r B2 F2 U' u' D' B2 f' L F f' L2 U' B L2 U' R2 F f D' u2 r2 u U2 B D' r2 U' F U' L' B' r' 
2. 1:35.06[DP is stupid] D U f B' R D' f' U2 R2 U' f U' F2 r L' U' f F2 L2 F D' r2 U f' U2 B' f' D' F2 R B f' r u r f' U2 R2 L2 f' 
3. 1:42.21[DP ***] D B U2 f U R F' R' L F u2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 u' U B2 D f u2 F2 u2 R u2 F2 U' F U' R' F R u2 F2 R L r F2 L' 
4. (1:16.67) L f r' R' B' r F u2 L u2 L2 r F D U2 f2 F u' R L2 r2 f' F u r2 D B' f' L2 F2 f2 D F' f' R' u r' u B' F2 
5. 1:33.46 f r' L2 B' F' D L U f2 u' F L r' B2 r' U f L R2 B' F R2 U2 f U D2 F U2 r2 D' r2 u F' B r' R U' r F r2 
6. 1:21.41+ f' B' L' r' u2 D f2 L f2 R' L' U' R r' f B2 U' f2 D F' B u r R' D' U F2 u2 L f F' u2 r2 B2 r2 F' B L2 R f 
7. 1:44.13 U' B U' u2 D F2 B2 L f' L' D2 F B f' r' L F2 u2 f B2 F R D R u2 U' R D' r' B F D r' L F R' U2 r' D2 F 
8. 1:27.56 R u' L U D2 f R2 F2 B f r u r' D' F2 U2 f' U2 B2 D2 u B2 r' R' D u' F2 u2 D' L' D f2 u2 r' u B' r u2 R2 r' 
9. 1:32.47 D2 B D f' D F' L' D F u' L' u2 D R' r D2 F2 B2 r' L F2 f' R u' B2 U' f2 B D' L2 D r R' B L2 B D B2 U2 R 
10. 1:26.54 f' D L' D U F L2 f L2 u U2 F' R2 f2 U R D' U' u2 F' D' r2 B' L F L' R2 D' f u' R' L' U f F' L2 r2 u' r F2 
11. (1:44.92) D U' u B r2 R2 D' U2 r' R D f' U B2 F' R' D' f B U r2 u D' L' D' L' r R F' B' R' L2 F r F r2 B r' D' U2 
12. 1:25.88 D U u B' r' R2 F2 B' L2 R' f' L F r' U2 R2 B2 F2 f r2 R2 u L f2 B' F' D L D2 f' r' f' r2 f' u2 L2 F' u2 B f2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 12, 2011)

F2 D2 F B2 D2 F2 L U2 L' D' F R2 L' U2 L F' R2 B' R F2 R' L' U' B' R2

8.97 pll skip from earlier today. I think it's my 6th sub-9.
Pretty bad lockup on oll.
51 moves - 5.69 tps


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 13, 2011)

2.27: U L U L U L' U L' B' U B l'
SUB WR! lol 

Pyraminx obviously. This is my first real session since last summer. My average went up a full second. :/


----------



## whauk (Mar 13, 2011)

björn and i teamstep: 11.41
half Yperm and Uperm as LL


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2011)

Blah

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.57
worst time: 15.24

current avg5: 7.54 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 7.14 (σ = 0.53)



Spoiler



Average of 5: 7.14
1. 6.71 B D2 R F' D' R' F' D B2 L' R2 U R2 D F2 R2 F R2 L' D U' L' D' U' B2 
2. 7.89 U R B2 U L R2 D2 F' L R F2 R' L' D2 R' F' D' F2 R' L' F U2 L2 B R 
3. (10.80) U B D L2 B' D F' L2 F2 B U' D2 F2 L2 R U2 R F2 R F' L' D2 U2 L R2 
4. 6.83 B' R2 B' R' F D2 L' R' F2 L2 D L D2 B' L' U2 L2 R' U F2 R L2 B2 U F' 
5. (6.07) U2 B' F' R2 B R' L F U L' F L F' B U R2 F' U' B2 F' D F B' D B2



current avg12: 7.58 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 7.18 (σ = 0.51)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.18
1. 7.42 U' D B2 L U' L' B R2 L U2 D B2 L2 R2 D' F' B2 D2 R2 B2 R B' U2 B U 
2. (5.57) R' D' L' B' U2 F' R' F U2 D B' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 L' B2 D F2 D U B R' B' 
3. 7.52 L2 F L2 B2 R2 L U' F' B D F' L' F2 L' F2 B2 U L' R F' B2 L2 U L R' 
4. 7.47 R D2 U' F B' D2 F' B2 L' R' B' U D2 F2 D2 L2 D L' D' R' F2 D' F' R2 L2 
5. 7.19 D' U' R2 L F B D L B' R2 U2 B D2 U L2 F' B L' R U2 F' B2 L U' D 
6. 7.00 D2 F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 B2 R U' B U' F U2 F' L2 D B' F2 R2 L' B2 F D' L 
7. 6.71 B D2 R F' D' R' F' D B2 L' R2 U R2 D F2 R2 F R2 L' D U' L' D' U' B2 
8. 7.89 U R B2 U L R2 D2 F' L R F2 R' L' D2 R' F' D' F2 R' L' F U2 L2 B R 
9. (10.80) U B D L2 B' D F' L2 F2 B U' D2 F2 L2 R U2 R F2 R F' L' D2 U2 L R2 
10. 6.83 B' R2 B' R' F D2 L' R' F2 L2 D L D2 B' L' U2 L2 R' U F2 R L2 B2 U F' 
11. 6.07 U2 B' F' R2 B R' L F U L' F L F' B U R2 F' U' B2 F' D F B' D B2 
12. 7.67 F2 B D2 U B2 R2 D2 B R' U F2 D B' D2 R B2 U L' R F' U2 R' U' D F2



current avg100: 8.03 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 8.03 (σ = 1.05)



Spoiler



7.34, 7.86, 10.69, 6.98, 6.52, 8.40, 9.02, 7.81, 8.44, 8.74, 8.04, 9.66, 8.69, 8.41, 8.77, 9.65, 6.75, 8.14, 7.62, 8.27, 7.76, 7.85, 7.56, 7.32, 8.45, 8.18, 7.22, 7.90, 9.17, 7.15, 6.63, 7.29, 9.19, 7.75, 10.50, 8.77, 7.08, 9.29, 7.30, 8.05, 6.76, 8.34, 9.81, 7.46, 8.68, 7.24, 7.32, 7.42, 8.75, 6.81, 8.70, 7.87, 8.67, 7.33, 5.68, 6.79, 7.56, 10.23, 7.60, 8.09, 7.78, 9.10, 9.09, 7.09, 8.50, 8.04, 9.28, 6.61, 10.26, 6.65, 9.30, 7.72, 8.72, 9.06, 7.49, 5.88, 15.24, 8.27, 7.36, 8.16, 8.90, 9.50, 6.90, 8.08, 8.28, 7.91, 7.42, 5.57, 7.52, 7.47, 7.19, 7.00, 6.71, 7.89, (10.80), 6.83, (6.07), 7.67, 8.12, 9.42



session avg: 8.03 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 8.08

A few pll skips.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 13, 2011)

46.67, 51.49, 47.19, 49.91, (46.49), 48.66, 48.65, 56.12, 50.01, 49.90, (59.46), 47.80 = best avg12: 49.64 (σ = 2.56)
bloody counting 56...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 13, 2011)

uh what. O_O


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 13, 2011)

5x5 Average of 5:

Average: 2:20.12
Standard Deviation: 3.24
Best Time: 2:05.05
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	2:18.40	L' D Uw L2 Rw D2 Bw Fw' F' L Rw2 R' Fw L' Lw Rw2 Dw' Uw' U2 L' F2 Dw U' Bw R2 B2 D' Uw U2 R D B2 D R' F' D' Uw Lw' Rw2 Fw' R2 Bw2 U2 R D' Dw' Rw Uw' Bw' L' B' D R2 B2 L Fw' D Dw' Uw' U'

2.	(DNF)	D2 Uw2 Fw F2 U Lw Rw R2 U' F D2 Rw R2 Dw R' Bw' R2 Fw' D F' Dw Fw Lw R2 Bw' L' F2 Dw' Rw Uw2 Lw Bw Lw Bw2 R Fw Uw U L2 Lw Uw2 U' L Lw Dw2 B2 Bw U2 L2 F L Rw R2 Uw U2 Lw R2 F2 Rw2 F'

3.	2:25.88	L2 D' L' U Lw' Rw2 B2 D Dw B' Bw F Dw' Fw' Uw U2 Fw R2 Dw' Lw' Rw' B' Fw' L B' Fw2 U' F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw B2 Bw F' R2 Bw' D2 Dw' Uw U2 Bw Fw2 F2 D Lw' R D' Dw' Uw U Lw2 Rw' R U' L Lw2 Rw2 F' Uw'

4.	(2:05.05)	Lw2 Dw' Uw' F D U2 Bw2 R2 D Dw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 D2 U Bw Dw' Fw F R D2 Dw2 U' B' L2 B2 F' Dw Bw D' Dw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw Bw' L' Lw Fw' Rw B' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B Bw Fw' F2 D2 U2 B Fw' F' Uw U'

5.	2:16.08	Uw2 R' U' Lw2 Rw' Dw' Rw2 U' Fw' Uw U' L' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L2 B F' Dw' L D2 Dw' B' D Dw2 Uw2 F' U' F' L2 Rw Bw Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 D' Uw R U' B' R2 Dw Uw2 L' F' Lw Uw L' U B D B Fw' Lw2 U' L F2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 13, 2011)

EDIT:

Average of 5: 2.18
1. (7.76) F2 R2 F' R' U F2 R' U2 R'
2. 1.89 F2 R U F U2 F U2 F R U
3. (1.48) U F2 R F' U2 F2 U' R F2 U'
4. 1.94 R' U' R' F U' R F U' F'
5. 2.70 U R2 F' R F U R2 F' U'


----------



## nccube (Mar 13, 2011)

Faz: why don't you film an entire average of 100? I'd like to see one.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 13, 2011)

L' U' L2 D U2 L' B' U F B' L' U' L F R B2 F2 U B' R' L' B' R' U2 L

OH 8.22 LL skip


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 13, 2011)

10.54 NL Single 
One of my best NL times ever; I rarely get 10s, and only have two sub-10s (both lucky).
Cross on U
L U' R' L' U2 F' B D L D B' R' B2 D' U' F' D R B2 F2 D2 R L2 D B 


Spoiler



Cross: y' D L' R F' B 
F2L#1: x2 U R' U2 R y2 U R' U' R2
F2L#2: U R'
F2L#3: y2 R U2 R' U' R U R2
F2L#4: U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

51 moves / 10.54 seconds = 4.84 tps


----------



## Shortey (Mar 13, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> L' U' L2 D U2 L' B' U F B' L' U' L F R B2 F2 U B' R' L' B' R' U2 L
> 
> OH 8.22 LL skip


 
:O

1:22.77 mminx ;D


----------



## EricReese (Mar 13, 2011)

^ nice phil

New single/ao12


Average of 12: 6.62
1. 5.79 U2 F' R' F2 U F2 U R' F U' 
2. 6.28 U F' U R' U F2 R' F U 
3. 7.14 F U' R' F2 U' F2 U' R' 
4. (7.95) U' R' U' R2 F U' R' F U' 
5. 6.10 R F' U R2 F' R' U F U' 
6. 6.90 U' R2 F' R2 F R U2 F' R U' 
7. 6.97[huge lockup ] U' F R' U' F2 U' F2 R 
8. 7.32 R U' R2 F2 R' F R F' R' 
9. 6.12 U' F' R2 U2 R' F 
10. 7.68 R2 F U' F' U' R U2 F2 
11. (3.73[CLL lol]) R U' R2 U F2 U R' F' R 
12. 5.88 F' U' F2 R2 U R F2 U2


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 13, 2011)

EricReese said:


> ^ nice phil
> 
> New single/ao12
> 
> ...


 
thats awesome

and WOW u are already done with CLL thats cool

Edit: sorry didn't see ur sig


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> thats awesome
> 
> and WOW u are already done with CLL thats cool


 
No he's not.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

16.45, 16.91, 22.23, 17.81, 14.31 = 17.06 OH avg5  Previous PB was 18.10

first was OLL skip, last was PLL skip


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 13, 2011)

Gonna grab that NR soon?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

Uhh no I suck (though I was close to getting it last competition). Jonathan's much faster, and there's at least another Malaysian who's faster than me OH


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Cubing Gods hates me.

1:19.95 2-4 relay.

I looked up after 2-4 and the time was 22, almost hitting 23 (yes I fail at 2x2x2)

Final time being 1:19, so I broke my 4x4x4 PB but I don't know the time for it. OLL was r U R' U' r' F R F', and I knew no PLL parity nor AUF.
:fp


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 13, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Cubing Gods hates me.
> 
> 1:19.95 2-4 relay.
> 
> ...


2-3? 

That's why I used to always do 4x4 first; if I got a good time, I could stop the timer and just take a DNF on the relay overall, with the satisfaction of a 4x4 PB. (Didn't care as much about a relay PB.)
My 4x4 PB at that point was the most likely one for me to break. (Same for you, no?)
I think I do that less now that my 4x4 PB is in the mid-40s, though it's still the most likely PB to be broken.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 13, 2011)

5x5 in *2:00.02* 


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 Bw2 F2 D' Dw2 Uw' U' Fw' L' Lw F Uw' B2 Fw U Fw' L' Fw U2 B2 Bw Fw2 Dw Uw' L Dw' L Fw' L2 U2 Rw Bw2 F' L' D2 B' Bw' Fw Dw2 Rw' Bw U' Lw2 U' B Bw Lw2 D Dw' Uw U' L' Lw' Fw Lw2 U' B2 Bw2 L Uw


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryan made me wanna try some 2-4 relay since I haven't done one in ages. Best I could get was 1:05.46, though I had a 1:09 with double parity.

2 and 4 was about 52 I guess, so 13 3x3 stage.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 13, 2011)

3x3 Average of 100: 12.81



Spoiler



1.	15.30	R D2 F2 L' B2 F' U2 L2 D' B' F' R2 B' F' D' U B2 R2 B2 F L2 R B' F2 U'
2.	11.91	L R D2 L' R D' B D2 B F' D L B2 F2 U' R' U B F' U' F' R2 B D B2
3.	15.31	R B2 D' U' L2 B2 D B U2 R' F L D2 U' B' R2 D2 U2 F2 D' U' R B' F' L2
4.	12.14	U' R' B' F' L2 B' F' D' L2 R2 F' L' D U2 L' F' D' U2 B L2 D2 B F' L' F'
5.	14.95	B2 L2 R2 F R2 D' B' F' D U B' U2 B F2 D2 L' F' L' B U' L2 U B2 F L2
6.	13.26	U' L U L' U F R D B2 F' L2 B L2 D' R2 D2 U' B F U2 L2 R' D' U' L'
7.	13.75	B2 D2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D2 U2 F R D' U R F L R2 B2 L' B2 F L D2 L' R'
8.	11.41	B2 L2 R' D B2 R F' D' U' F L D U' L' D2 U' B2 F2 L' R' F D2 B' D' U
9.	12.83	U B D2 F2 L' B U F2 R D U' L R' F D' U2 F L' B L' D2 U2 F2 D2 R'
10.	10.50	B2 L D2 U R2 U2 L R U B2 D L' F2 R' U2 L' R B U F U2 L B F' L2
11.	14.75	L F D2 R' B R2 B' F' D' U2 B F' L2 D' U' L2 R2 B L' R' F' L2 B L' R2
12.	13.74	U B' L2 B' F' L2 R B F' L' R' D' U B2 F' U' L2 B F' L' U' L B' F2 D'
13.	14.14	L' B' L2 D2 R B D U2 B' R2 D2 L2 R D' U2 B L R D2 U B2 D' U2 L F
14.	11.36	D2 R2 F' R' D B' F R B F2 D2 U2 L B D U2 L D2 U B' F L U F' U'
15.	13.02	R D' U2 L' F' D' U2 L R F2 D2 B2 F' L2 R D' R B R B' F D2 U' F' L'
16.	11.81	L2 R2 B F' R D2 B L2 F2 U B F' U2 B L2 B' L2 F' L' F U2 B' F' D' U'
17.	14.48	D' F U L2 R2 U2 L' R2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 R' U R D B' D L' D U B F' U'
18.	12.30	F' U' L R F' D2 B2 D2 U' B R B2 L R B2 F U L2 B F D' F L2 U2 L'
19.	12.88	B2 R2 B' F D F' D' U2 R2 D L' D B' F2 L2 R F' D2 U' L D U B2 F' R
20.	10.94	F' D U2 L' R D U' B2 F D B' D2 F' L' R2 D2 B' R' B' F2 L' F U' F' R2
21.	14.41	D' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L' D' U' R' F' D' B F U2 L2 R' U
22.	14.25	U' L R B' F' D L2 D U' L2 R B2 U' L' F R2 F2 D' B2 F D' L2 R U2 R2
23.	12.06	D2 B2 F' L2 U' L2 R U L2 R' B F L' B F' L' U' L R B2 F U' L B' L
24.	11.02	B2 R D' U2 R U2 L R U B2 F' D' U' L' R D U2 L R' D2 U L' B F' D'
25.	13.72	D2 U L F' L' B2 L D' U F2 U B2 R2 D U B2 D2 B' L B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B2
26.	10.75	B' F' R' B F L R' B F2 R2 D' B' U' R2 B2 L' D2 L2 R' F L2 R' B L2 R'
27.	11.16	U B' F' L2 U' B D2 R2 B R D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' R' B D' B' F D L2 R'
28.	12.03	R' U' B2 U2 R2 B' F L' D2 L' D' R2 D' U L B2 L2 R' D2 B2 D U' L' U2 F
29.	13.12	U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L' R2 U2 L2 R2 F R F2 D2 U' L' U L2 R B' F2 L'
30.	13.64	B' L2 D2 U' L' D' L' D2 U2 F U R F2 R2 U2 L' D B' L2 F2 D F' L R2 U
31.	12.84	F2 U2 B F2 L' D' R' D U L' R' F' D L2 R D2 F2 D B F2 L U L2 R D2
32.	11.80	B' L2 D2 L D U2 F' D U B' L2 U2 L' D U R2 D R' D2 F L' R U' B U
33.	13.86	U F D2 B F D U2 B' L2 B2 F' D B' F' L' D2 L' B F2 D U L R2 F2 U'
34.	14.02	B' F L R U2 B F R D R' D2 U L' B' F U' R B L R D2 U' R2 U R
35.	12.83	F R2 F U F2 U L' R D R' D L' D' U L' R' B' D U L B' D U' B F2
36.	11.16	D2 F2 L' F R D2 U2 R B2 R2 D' U' B' F' L' R' B F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B D U
37.	9.94	R U' L B2 D' B L' B' F D U' B2 L2 R2 B' F2 D' L2 R' U' L R' B L2 R'
38.	12.31	L' D U2 B L R2 D' U2 R U' B F2 D' B F R' F' D2 U F2 D' B' F D B'
39.	12.69	L2 B2 R U2 L' R' D' U2 B2 D L' R' U' L' F L' R' D2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L'
40.	13.75	U' B' F' U R' U2 F2 R2 B2 F U' L' R B2 F2 D2 B2 L' R' D2 R' U' B' R' F
41.	10.38	B' L R' B' R B' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' U2 L R D L' R' U' F R' F R D L
42.	11.47	B' L R' U' R2 D L2 D U2 L U2 B2 L R2 U2 B F2 D' U' B2 F L' R F2 U'
43.	14.78	D L' D U R2 U' B2 F U2 B' L2 R B F D2 U' F D U F U B2 F2 D' U2
44.	12.36	U B2 D L D2 R B2 F' D' U' F' L D2 U' B2 F2 U' B L2 R' F U2 L D R2
45.	13.16	B' L' B' F2 D L B' F' R2 D' U2 R2 F' L B' L' D' U' L2 B2 D' U L' B2 U'
46.	10.75	D U2 L R2 D' L' R' B F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' D F D B F' L B2 F L F' L2
47.	14.22	U2 F2 D' B' F2 D2 U B' F2 U2 L R F U2 R' B U B' F D' F' R2 D2 U' B'
48.	10.86	D' U L' R D U L R F' L2 R' B D U B F' R' D' F' L D' U F D' F2
49.	12.27	B F2 D U' B F2 D2 U' L' R B2 F' R B' F R2 D U' L' D' U B' F' D2 U'
50.	14.00	D2 F2 L2 R' B' F2 U B' F' R B' F2 R B' F U F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B' F' R2
51.	12.45	D' F D2 L B' U' B' L2 D L R2 D2 L' F2 R' D' L R2 D' B' L2 U2 B F U'
52.	14.25	L' R2 F2 D U' L2 R B2 F' L B2 F U' B2 F' D' U F2 R U R F2 U2 L D'
53.	13.66	D' F2 R U B F' L' R D' U2 B' D' L' F' R U R' F2 U' L R' B2 U2 L2 B
54.	11.95	D F' D L' D2 L' U L' U' B F L2 R U R2 F' L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' B' D2 U'
55.	14.55	B' F2 D2 U B' F2 U L R2 D U B L2 R2 B F2 D' L R D R' D2 U' L2 B2
56.	13.55	U' L2 R' B D' F' D L R2 B2 F2 U' B' U B2 D U2 B2 F D2 L D2 F D' F
57.	13.09	D2 B L' R U2 B' U B2 F2 D2 L B' F2 R D R2 B' U' R2 D' R' U F2 U2 B2
58.	13.00	F U' B F' U2 R2 F D2 U' B R' F2 L' R B' F D' L R D2 U L' R U L
59.	11.75	U' B' F L2 B' R' D2 F2 R D U' B' F D2 F L R' D U2 B F2 U2 F D2 L'
60.	13.69	U L2 R' B2 L B2 F' L R U B' F L R2 B L B2 D2 U2 L' R B F2 L2 U'
61.	12.61	U2 B2 L R D U2 L2 R2 U R' F2 U' L2 R D2 R' U L' D2 U2 R B2 L R' D
62.	14.30	D' L2 R' D2 B' L2 B' F' L R U' R' B' F D2 U2 L R2 F L2 B' D2 B' D U2
63.	12.58	D F' D U L2 R2 F2 R2 F U L2 R2 D2 L R F2 L' R' U L' F U' L2 U' B
64.	12.44	D' U' L R' F' L' B2 L2 R2 D2 B F D U2 B' D2 R B' R2 F D2 U' L2 B' F
65.	12.55	R2 U2 B F2 U B2 F U' R2 F' D2 F L2 U' L' B' F' U L2 R U2 R B2 L2 D2
66.	13.47	D' U B' L' R U B D2 U' L2 U' R2 B F2 U2 B' R D2 F' U B2 F' L' R F2
67.	10.75	B' F U B2 R' B2 U2 L R2 F' U2 L B2 F2 L B F2 R' B' D L' B F' R U'
68.	13.98	F' R' F2 U2 B2 F R2 U L R U2 L B' U2 R' B' R B2 F' U' L R' U2 B F2
69.	11.20	B' D' U2 R B2 D' U F U2 B L' R2 U2 F2 L2 R' B F2 L R' F L' D U B'
70.	13.17	D' U F2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 D U B2 F' L' D L2 D' U2 B' F L R B' F D2 U
71.	12.58	F' D2 U B' F' U' L' U B' F' L' D B F' L2 R D2 R' B D2 R2 F U2 F' U2
72.	12.39	L D U B D2 R B R2 U2 B2 F R D' U2 B F' D' F L D' R2 D2 F L R2
73.	14.76	B F' U2 F L R D2 F' L R2 F D' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 L' R B' F D L R D2
74.	13.06	L' R B F R D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' U' F L F' U2 L R2 D2 B2 F D2 B L D
75.	15.26	B L R D2 U2 B F D U R B' F2 R2 B2 D' U2 F D' U R' B F2 D U' B2
76.	13.47	F2 L2 R B R D U' F2 L B F2 D2 L' B' U L R2 B D2 U L2 U2 L' R D2
77.	13.26	L D' U L' F' L' R' B F2 D' U B' L2 R' F L' R' D' U' R2 F R2 F' D2 U2
78.	11.05	F' L U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R F2 D' U' R D2 R2 D' U' L F' L U B
79.	11.77	D F2 D2 U' L R' B U' L R' D F' U L D B2 L R' F' L2 R' F' D U2 L2
80.	12.16	D B' D L U L' R2 U F2 D' U' B2 L' D U B F U2 L B' F2 U' B D2 L2
81.	14.33	U L' D2 B F2 R F2 U2 L' R D2 U' R2 U2 L2 R' B L2 B L' R2 D F2 R' D2
82.	13.11	R D2 F L R' D2 F2 U' B' U2 F U B2 F D2 L' R B' D B' D2 U L R2 F
83.	13.03	B' U L2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F D' U L' R' B' R D2 U B F' D2 L' R2 F2 D2 U
84.	13.50	B F L2 R D2 R D' B2 F' U' R' F' D' U F' D U L' B' F U2 F2 R2 B F
85.	11.52	D2 B F L' F2 D L2 D U2 L' R B2 F2 L2 R2 B' R D2 U B' L R' B2 R2 U2
86.	14.11	L2 R F2 L' D U F' L D U R' D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D F' R B2 D U2 B' L R'
87.	13.59	F R2 D B U' L D U B2 D' R2 D' U L' R U' B2 D2 U2 R B' F2 L R' D
88.	13.44	D' U2 R' U2 L B F2 L D F L2 D' U2 L2 F L' R B F' D U' R2 D2 U2 L
89.	13.92	L D' U' L' B2 F D U2 R U2 L' R2 B2 F R' D F' D' U R' D2 U' B' L R2
90.	10.95	L2 B F2 L' R B F' U' F2 L R' B' L' D' B2 F D2 U' B2 D' L U' R2 B2 U
91.	13.02	B R' F L R2 B L2 F' L D' U B2 F' D' U2 F' L R D L' B' F2 L' R D
92.	12.98	B2 F L' R' D' U' L' B F2 L2 R2 D' B D' U L2 D B L R' U L' R' F U2
93.	11.27	D U R B' F L R B2 D B2 L R U2 B' F' D U' F L2 B2 L R D' F2 D'
94.	10.69	B' D2 B' D' L B' U' L2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' B' L' B' F D2 U2 L' F2 L2 R2 D2 U2
95.	14.86	B2 F U2 B D B' R B' R' B2 U L' R2 D R B' U B' F2 D U' B' F D' L'
96.	11.50	D B2 F2 L2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 D U' L' D' F' L R D U F' U' F' D U2
97.	12.38	F' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' B2 F' L' R B L R' D' L R' D2 U2 F2 D2 U F' D
98.	11.83	L2 F D U' F2 R' D' U R2 B F2 D U2 F2 R F D U B' U2 L' R' D' L2 F
99.	12.48	B2 F' U B2 F2 L' D' U' B' D2 B' F' R D R2 U B R F' L2 B F U B F2
100.	12.92	D U' B R' D2 U L D R2 B' D F L' U L' R' U R F2 L' R2 D' L2 R F'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> 2-3?
> 
> That's why I used to always do 4x4 first; if I got a good time, I could stop the timer and just take a DNF on the relay overall, with the satisfaction of a 4x4 PB. (Didn't care as much about a relay PB.)
> My 4x4 PB at that point was the most likely one for me to break. (Same for you, no?)
> I think I do that less now that my 4x4 PB is in the mid-40s, though it's still the most likely PB to be broken.


 
I'll be doing 4x4x4 first from now on, since 2x2x2 single PBs are worthless and my 3x3x3 PB is not likely to be broken (especially on a relay)


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 13, 2011)

some sq1 pbs

19.39 average of 12, 17.26 average of 5, and 21.23 average of 25

sub-nr average of 5!



Spoiler



Statistics for 03-13-2011 17:18:33

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.23
Standard Deviation: 4.02
Best Time: 15.80
Worst Time: 28.91
Individual Times:
1.	16.18	(-5,3) (0,6) (5,5) (3,1) (-3,0) (6,3) (3,4) (-1,2) (2,0) (0,2) (6,1) (-2,5) (4,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (6,0)
2.	21.30	(0,-1) (0,3) (4,1) (-3,5) (3,3) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,4) (6,2) (4,4) (-4,1) (6,0) (2,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (0,1) (-1,0)
3.	28.91	(1,-1) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (0,2) (4,1) (-1,0) (6,0) (2,5) (6,4) (-2,5) (6,0) (-2,0)
4.	21.31	(0,-4) (-5,6) (0,3) (0,1) (-1,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,1) (3,3) (6,5) (4,3) (0,4) (-4,4) (0,5) (0,4) (0,1) (-2,0)
5.	24.27	(6,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (1,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,3) (3,0) (0,1) (-4,0) (-3,0) (-2,5) (4,0) (-4,0) (4,1)
6.	24.16	(4,-3) (0,6) (3,3) (0,5) (3,0) (2,0) (1,1) (3,2) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (-3,0) (-2,1) (-1,2)
7.	26.53	(1,-3) (0,-4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-5,0) (2,5) (0,1) (3,4) (0,3) (3,0) (0,1) (0,2) (6,2) (4,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,2)
8.	25.03	(-2,-3) (3,3) (0,2) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,1) (-4,4) (-2,2) (0,1) (6,0) (-1,3) (-4,0) (1,2) (4,0)
9.	16.59	(-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (-2,5) (6,0) (3,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (4,4) (-2,0) (-4,0)
10.	25.86	(4,-3) (0,2) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,4) (5,2) (-5,2) (2,0) (-3,4) (-2,0) (5,4) (6,0) (-3,4) (0,4) (-1,0) (4,0)
11.	28.31	(0,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (6,2) (6,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,2) (6,1) (2,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (6,4) (-4,4) (2,0)
12.	15.80	(-2,6) (-3,0) (3,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (1,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (6,0) (0,1) (-4,0) (-2,2) (2,0) (4,4)
13.	21.21	(0,2) (6,-5) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (5,3) (6,2) (0,1) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,2) (-4,2) (-4,0) (-2,0) (6,2) (-2,0) (-4,0)
14.	19.38	(3,-1) (-5,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (2,0) (3,3) (6,0) (1,0) (-1,4) (5,2) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4)
15.	17.61	(0,6) (0,6) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (5,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,2) (4,0) (0,4) (6,4) (6,0) (-4,3) (-4,4) (2,4)
16.	16.25	(3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (-5,3) (3,0) (-4,5) (-2,0) (0,3) (-4,1) (-5,4) (-2,1) (2,0) (-2,3) (4,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,4)
17.	16.34	(0,5) (-2,-5) (-3,5) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-1,4) (3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (2,0) (-3,0) (3,4) (-3,3) (6,0)
18.	24.38	(0,5) (-3,-2) (-3,0) (-2,5) (6,2) (-5,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-2,4) (-1,0) (2,4) (6,5) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2)
19.	17.84	(0,6) (0,-3) (0,5) (4,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,2) (1,4) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (-1,2) (1,1) (6,3) (0,2) (4,0)
20.	20.00	(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,5) (0,3) (1,0) (0,5) (-4,4) (2,3) (6,1) (2,2) (-2,1) (3,2) (6,1) (2,5) (4,3) (-3,0)
21.	24.06	(0,-1) (0,1) (-3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (-2,2) (2,5) (-5,0) (0,1) (5,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (3,2) (5,4)
22.	16.94	(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (2,4) (2,0) (-2,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (-3,1)
23.	24.25	(0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,5) (6,4) (-3,0) (3,0) (-5,2) (0,3) (6,1) (0,4) (0,1) (4,0) (6,1) (0,2) (2,0)
24.	17.80	(-5,0) (0,6) (-4,0) (3,3) (5,4) (-2,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (2,2) (2,0) (2,4) (-4,2) (3,4) (6,0)
25.	20.46	(-2,6) (0,3) (-4,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,1) (0,1) (0,5) (3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,5) (4,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4)


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 13, 2011)

clock sim
wooo sub-8

single: 4.632 
avg5: 7.248
avg12: 7.599
avg50: 7.929

the single scramble was major lol, srsly the second best time was 6.197 :3


----------



## JackJ (Mar 14, 2011)

4.58 2x2 average of 100.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG BEST ACCOMPLISHMENT EVER!!!

Seriously nobody has ever done this before:

Magic 
Times : 1.61, 1.63, 1.63, 1.84, 1.63 

current avg5: 1.63[I](*σ = 0.00*)[/I]
Perfectly consistent 0.00 standard deviation!

:O


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2011)

nother sub 0.7 2x2 on video:






EDIT: ZOMFG LOL

0.03 2X2 SINGLE ON VIDEO 2 MOVE SCRAMBLE LOLOLOLOLOL.

SCRAMBLE: F' R


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 14, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 4.82
σ: 1.53
Best Time: 3.05
Worst Time: 8.07
Individual Times:
(8.07), 4.22, 5.47, 4.54, 3.45, 3.57, 6.79, 4.75, 5.02, 4.42, 5.99, (3.05)

1. *****(8.07) *******U B U B' L B R' U' R r b' 
2. *****4.22 *********U R' U' B' L B' R' u r l 
3. *****5.47 *********U' R L' U B R' U' B' u r' l' 
4. *****4.54 *********B' U L' U L' B U B u l' 
5. *****3.45 *********U R' B R' U' L' U' R' L' l b 
6. *****3.57 *********U R' L' B' R B' u l' b 
7. *****6.79 *********U' L B' L R U' L U u' r l' b' 
8. *****4.75 *********B R U L' R L B l' b' 
9. *****5.02 *********U L' R L' U' B' R' B' u' r' 
10. *****4.42 *********R B R' U' B' R U R' B r l 
11. *****5.99 *********R L B' L' R U B U u' r l b 
12. *****(3.05) *******L U' L R L U B R r l' b'


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

Dam its about time I got this accomplishment. Gonna overtake Mike at next comp, you wait  I'm coming for ya

Average of 12: 5.95
1. 4.09 R' U F' R F' R F2 U2 F' 
2. 5.87 U2 R F R U F' U F' U2 
3. 5.72 F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U 
4. 6.00 R2 F' R F' R' U' R' 
5. 5.12 F R2 F2 R' U F' R F' 
6. 6.03 F R' U R' U R F2 U' R' 
7. 6.84 F2 U F U' R U R2 U2 R' 
8. 6.82 F' R' U2 F U' F R2 F R' 
9. 7.05 R F2 U R2 U F2 U F' 
10. 5.97 R U' R' F2 U F R2 
11. (7.94) U F2 R F U2 F2 U' F 
12. (3.88) F R2 U' F' U R


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2011)

Some random color scheme 4x4x4 (color scheme changes before each scramble):

30.451 single = 159 moves @ 5.22 tps

32.308 36.465 (30.451) 35.047 (39.583) => 34.607 avg5

45.027 42.075 32.337 31.653 33.714 41.075 (45.822) 32.308 36.465 (30.451) 35.047 39.583 => 36.928 avg12


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> OMG BEST ACCOMPLISHMENT EVER!!!
> 
> Seriously nobody has ever done this before:
> 
> ...


 I bet quite a few people have 0.00 SD before, especially in magic


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

Average of 12: 5.49
1. 5.91 R U F' U R F' R2 U' F U2 
2. 5.61 F R F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 
3. (4.05) F' U R U' R2 F' R U 
4. 6.52 R F' R F2 U2 R F R2 U 
5. 4.07 U F' R F' R2 U2 R' F2 U 
6. 4.36 U F U2 R' F U' R U F U' 
7. 5.68 F2 U2 R' U F' R' F2 U' R2 
8. 5.33 U R F U2 F U R U2 R2 U' 
9. 6.58 F' U2 F' R' F2 U R F R' 
10. (7.72) R' F R U F' U2 R' F' R2 U' 
11. 5.33 R U' R' F U2 F U' F U' 
12. 5.55 F U' F R U2 R U2 F' U'


Ortega. wat


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally beat my OH PBs from months ago:
Average of 12: 32.31
1. 28.97 R L' U2 B' U' L F2 R B F2 U' R' L2 D' B2 F L' D2 R2 D2 R2 D L' B U 
2. (DNF(27.47)) D' B' L' U' D R D2 B' U' D R2 F' U' F' L R2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R' D U' L2 D2 
3. 33.59 L U D2 F R' F2 R D R U L' U D2 F U' D R2 F B D2 F2 R' F D2 L 
4. 31.66 U2 L' U' F2 R U D2 B' F' L' R B2 D2 U2 R B L D L2 F' U R2 U D F2 
5. (28.33) D F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' U L2 D2 L U2 F2 L' R' D' F' R B' U' L' U' F2 R' L' 
6. 38.97 R' U F' R2 F U B2 R' F2 B' R' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 F R2 L' F L D' L 
7. 30.08 L' R U2 L F2 L' D B R' D' B2 F' L U' L' B' L U' R D R F' L B2 D 
8. 28.75 D B' D L' D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B' F2 U2 L' R U D2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F2 R' 
9. 34.02 R U2 B' L U' B' D L F R B2 F2 U' D' B2 F2 R' F' U F' R' L' F D' L' 
10. 33.81 R' F' B' D' U B2 F' L' F2 U' R2 B' R2 B' L' F2 L D2 U' L' U D' F' D2 B 
11. 31.15 F D' F' U R2 D' L B' F2 L U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D L R' D U L' F L B' D2 
12. 32.11 B R' F' U2 B' U D B2 F D2 F' R' U' D2 F2 D' B2 L D' B2 F' D U2 R D' 

In there is new PB avg 5:
31.66, (28.33), (38.97), 30.08, 28.75 = 30.16

Edit:


amostay2004 said:


> I bet quite a few people have 0.00 SD before, especially in magic


Yeah, my friend got 3.59 (I think) on Master Magic 5 times in a row.

Also:


Yes said:


> G-Perm OH avg5:
> 
> 3.78, 3.78, 3.78, (3.59), (3.81) = too hard to calculate


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 14, 2011)

New PB Ao5 and Ao12 and first sub-20 Ao12 ever!!

Ao5: 18.11



Spoiler



1. * * * (16.19) * * * B2 U' B F2 U R2 U2 L2 R' D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 F B R' B D2 B F' U'*
2. * * * 18.93 * * * * F' D R' B L U2 R L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U L2 F2 L' R' U R L2 U' L2 U D2*
3. * * * (21.03) * * * L D2 L B D L2 U2 F2 R D' U B2 L' F' L U2 L' D U' B' D2 B F2 D L*
4. * * * 17.96 * * * * D' B' U2 R B F' R2 F2 D' R U' R' L' F D' R D2 F2 L D2 L2 B F' D' R'*
5. * * * 17.43 * * * * B' R' U B R2 D B2 R L' B' U' D L D' F D U' L2 D2 F R B2 L2 R' U*




Ao12: 19.63 

It was 19.82 and then I rolled in a fifteen a few solves later after the average hit sup-20 again. I didn't even know it was lower than my first sub-20 Ao12 until just now lol quite a nice surprise. 



Spoiler



1. * * * 21.88 * * * * U2 D2 F' L' D F L R' U L R F U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L' R2 B L' D F' L*
2. * * * 16.19 * * * * D2 U L2 D F R' B2 U' L2 D' U' L F2 R B' R2 D' U2 F U' R U2 B' L F*
3. * * * 18.93 * * * * F' D R' B L U2 R L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U L2 F2 L' R' U R L2 U' L2 U D2*
4. * * * 21.03 * * * * L' U D2 R' U2 B R' F' B' U2 B R D2 B L' D L2 B' R2 B2 F D L D' L'*
5. * * * 17.96 * * * * D' B' U2 R B F' R2 F2 D' R U' R' L' F D' R D2 F2 L D2 L2 B F' D' R'*
6. * * * 17.43 * * * * B' R' U B R2 D B2 R L' B' U' D L D' F D U' L2 D2 F R B2 L2 R' U*
7. * * * 20.03 * * * * R B' D L F U R D B2 L D2 B2 F R U' R2 U R U2 B' R2 L F B R'*
8. * * * (24.15) * * * L' U D2 R' U2 B R' F' B' U2 B R D2 B L' D L2 B' R2 B2 F D L D' L'*
9. * * * 19.23 * * * * U' R' D R2 D L D' L R D2 B U D2 B2 F D R L2 F2 U B R F L' U'*
10. * * *23.13 * * * * F B L2 F' R2 L2 D' U F' D B U F2 U' B' U' D' R' F B2 L R U' L' F2*
11. * * *20.44 * * * * D U2 L2 F2 B R2 B U D2 L F B' L2 D2 L2 R' B' U2 B' D' U' B2 U' R L2*
12. * * *(15.94) * * * * L' R' U2 F U' F U2 L B U2 D' F D' F U' R2 D' R' U' B2 U' F L F' B


----------



## Julian (Mar 14, 2011)

A both frustrating and rewarding session:

15.79 single nonlucky. 0.11 off PB 
18.44 Ao5. 0.11 off PB 
20.34 Ao12. PB


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 14, 2011)

2x2 avg 100 PB - 3.41
Bolded is 2.37 avg 5


Spoiler



*1. (1.53) U F' R2 F U' R2 F U' F' R' U' 
2. 2.59 U F' U R' U R U' R2 F R' U' 
3. 4.08 F U2 F U' R' F R2 U' F' R' U' 
4. 2.77 F2 U' R F R2 F R F2 U' R' U' 
5. 1.75 R' U2 F R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' *
6. 4.75 F2 R2 F R' F2 U F' U' F2 R U' 
7. 2.93 U F R U2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
8. 3.78 U R' U2 F R2 U2 F R' U' R' U' 
9. 5.69+ R U' F' R F2 U' F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
10. 2.77 F R2 U R' U' F U R2 U' R' U' 
11. 2.69 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U F2 U R' U' 
12. 3.40 F' U F2 R' U' F2 U F2 U' R' U' 
13. 3.31 U F' R2 U R2 U R' F U' R U' 
14. 3.56 R F2 U2 R' U' F U' R' U2 R' U' 
15. 2.52 F' U F U R2 F' U F U2 R' U' 
16. 4.63 R' U2 F' U F R F2 U' F R' U' 
17. 2.69 U F2 U' F2 R' U F2 R' F R' U' 
18. 3.59 R F R F' R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U' 
19. 3.53 R U2 F2 U' R F' U F U R' U' 
20. 5.09 U F' U F' U F' U2 R' F' R U' 
21. 3.02 F R2 U R' U' R U' F2 U R2 U' 
22. 3.16 F' U2 R2 U' F' R' U F2 U2 R2 U' 
23. 3.71 F R2 U' F R' F2 U F' U' R' U' 
24. 2.38 U' R' F2 R2 F2 U F' R2 U' R U' 
25. 2.61 U2 R' U' R U' F' R U' F2 R' U' 
26. 3.61 U' F2 R' F' R2 F U R U2 F' U' 
27. 4.28 U' F R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F R U' 
28. 3.41 F U2 R U' R F2 U R' U2 R' U' 
29. 3.27 F2 U2 R2 U' F U R' F U R' U' 
30. 4.22 U F U F' R' U2 F U2 F R' U' 
31. 3.50 U' R' F U R U2 F' R2 F R' U' 
32. 3.34 R' F U2 R F R2 F' R F' R' U' 
33. 3.22 U F' R' F' R F' U R' U R' U' 
34. 2.53 U2 R2 U F U' F2 U R' U' R' U' 
35. 4.34 U' R F R' U F2 U' F' U R' U' 
36. 3.52 U' F R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' 
37. 3.78 U R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' 
38. 3.75 F U' F' R' F U' F U2 F R' U' 
39. 2.97 U2 R' F U2 R' U' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
40. 2.21 F2 U F2 R' U R2 F' R' F2 R U' 
41. 3.50 R' F' R2 U F2 R' F R U2 R' U' 
42. 3.19 U' R2 U' F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
43. 3.47 R U F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F' R' U' 
44. 3.08 U R U F U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
45. 2.90 U F' R' F U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' 
46. 4.91 R' U2 F' U R' F' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
47. 3.91 U' F U2 F' U' R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
48. 3.41 R U2 F' U' R2 F2 U R2 U R' U' 
49. 3.18 R2 F U' F U2 R2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
50. 2.78 F2 R U R' U F' R2 U' F' R' U' 
51. 2.00 F R' F' R F' U F' U2 F2 R' U' 
52. 2.86 R U2 F R F' R' F' R' U2 R' U' 
53. 2.25 R F2 U' F' R F2 U F' U' R2 U' 
54. 2.59 U R U F2 R' U' R2 U F' R' U' 
55. 3.15 F U F' U2 R U2 F2 R U2 R' U' 
56. 4.05 F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' U' R U' F' U' 
57. 2.63 U2 F' R' U' F U2 R' F U' R2 U' 
58. 3.55 U2 R2 U' R' U' F U' F' U' F' U' 
59. 3.44 R U2 R U F' U R' U F R2 U' 
60. 3.21 R F2 U' F R' F' R2 F U2 R U' 
61. 2.78 U' F' U' F2 U' R F2 R' F' R U' 
62. 3.13 F' R' F R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' 
63. 3.90 F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U' 
64. 3.19 F2 R' U2 R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
65. 2.50 U' F R' F2 U2 R' F U' F' R2 U' 
66. 4.15 U2 R U' F2 R F2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
67. 3.71 U2 R U R2 F2 U' R F U' R2 U' 
68. 3.36 U2 F2 U R2 F U2 F R2 U2 R2 U' 
69. 4.68 U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U' 
70. 3.19 R' U R F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
71. 3.25 R2 U R' F2 R F' U2 F' U' R U' 
72. 2.58 F' U R U R2 F' U R U' R' U' 
73. 2.56 U2 R F2 U' F R U F' U2 R U' 
74. 3.19 R F2 U F' R U2 F2 R' F R' U' 
75. 3.88 F R2 U' F U' F U2 R F' R' U' 
76. 3.69 F U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
77. 3.38 F' U2 F' R2 F' R U2 F' U2 R' U' 
78. 5.22+ R2 F' U2 F' U R2 F' R2 U' R' U' 
79. 3.50 R U R' F R2 F2 U' R' F R' U' 
80. 3.66 F2 U2 R' F' R' U' F' R F' R' U' 
81. 4.27 R' F2 R F2 U F U R2 F' R' U' 
82. 2.84 F' R U' F2 U F2 U' R U2 R' U' 
83. 4.36 R F U R' U' R' F U2 F' R' U' 
84. (5.97) F2 R' U' F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
85. 3.22 R2 U2 R F R2 F U R2 U' R' U' 
86. 3.69 F U' F2 U' F R2 U R2 F2 R' U' 
87. 4.13 R F' U F' R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U' 
88. 4.34 U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
89. 2.16 R2 F' U F2 U' F' U' R' F R2 U' 
90. 4.19 F2 U' R F' R U' F U' F2 R' U' 
91. 4.31 U F' U' F U R2 U R' U2 R' U' 
92. 4.34 U F' U' F R F' U R' U' R2 U' 
93. 2.84 R2 U' F2 U R' U2 R F' U R' U' 
94. 2.72 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R F2 R2 U' 
95. 3.63 U' F' U' F R' U2 R' U F2 R' U' 
96. 1.94 F' R F2 R' U2 F R' F U2 R' U' 
97. 2.88 F2 U' F R' U R U2 F' U' R2 U' 
98. 2.50 F2 U2 F R' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
99. 5.59+ F' U R F2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
100. 3.91 U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' U F2 R' U'


Meh, still a long way away from sub-3.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.06
1. (8.12) F2 D' R2 U2 L' B2 F R2 U' R2 U2 F' L D U B2 L U F B2 R F D2 U2 B2 
2. (12.81) F U' F R F R2 F' D' B2 U2 D2 R F L' D' L' B2 R' D U2 F2 B' D' L2 F2 
3. 10.53 L' B' D2 L' D R2 D R' U' R U' R B' F' U' D' B2 L2 B2 U B U' B R U' 
4. 10.60 B' U B2 L2 R D L U2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L B R D2 L2 B2 R' L2 B2 L' D2 B2 
5. 10.24 U2 R' F' D2 U' F U2 L F U B2 F U2 L B D B' D R2 F2 B' U2 B2 L R2 
6. 9.49 R' B D' R' L' U2 R2 L2 U R F2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 R B U2 R2 L' F B2 D' L' 
7. 8.82 D L D2 F B' L2 U2 R2 U D' F2 D2 U2 F' U2 L' F2 B2 D2 B' L' B' D' F2 D 
8. 10.16 U F' L' F U B2 L D L' D2 R U2 D2 F' L' U D2 F' R' B2 D2 U B R' U 
9. 12.45 U2 D B' U D2 L2 D U2 F2 L' B2 R2 L U' F2 B2 U2 L' D B' F' R' U D2 F' 
10. 9.35 F R' F U' F' R D2 R' B2 U L2 U' B2 L' F2 R2 L2 F B' U' F2 R2 L B' L 
11. 9.92 U2 R' F B U2 L2 B' D2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L' R U2 B D F' D L' B R2 L' D 
12. 9.05 F2 D' R' L D U2 R F2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 L F B2 U R U B F2 R2 F D2 R2 

Counting 12. FML


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 14, 2011)

(9.18), (15.16), 10.67, 11.58, 11.75, 12.61, 12.25, 11.24, 11.99, 10.19, 11.06, 13.19 = 11.65


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 14, 2011)

Got 12 yellow cards and not a single red card in one game of soccer on a FIFA video game :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 14, 2011)

LBL/Ortega. Lol.

Average of 12: 4.75
1. 5.56 U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' R' U' 
2. (2.01) U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U2 F' U R' U' 
3. 5.17 F U' F R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R' U' 
4. 5.29 F U' F2 R F' U F2 R' F R2 U' 
5. 3.93 R' U F R' U2 R2 F R' F' R2 U' 
6. 3.47 R U2 F R F R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
7. 4.84 R' F U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U R2 U' 
8. 4.64 R' U R' U' R F' U' R' U' R' U' 
9. 5.27 F R' F2 R' F R F U' F2 R' U' 
10. (7.45) U F' U2 R U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' 
11. 6.27 U' F2 U2 R F' R F2 R F' R' U' 
12. 3.10 R2 U' R2 F' R F U2 F' U' R' U'

Guess my LL skip solution for the 2.01 . 10 moves. 11 for final AUF.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 15, 2011)

47.55, 50.08, 49.12, 49.32, (44.79), (56.05), 50.43, 47.09, 53.34, 46.54, 50.30, 49.85 = best avg12: 49.36 (σ = 1.87)

pb again. whoa seems like sub50 wasn't that difficult after you reach there o.o
i wouldn't had imagined a cage method doing such times like 3 years back when i first started developing it..


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 15, 2011)

17.63 single
R2 D B R' D2 U2 R B' U B F D' U B2 D B L B' F R F' R U R' F2


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2011)

5x5sim with color scheme randomized before each scramble.
I think it took me about 20 solves to start averaging sub1 with it.

52.247 single
57.687 56.377 (1:18.802) (54.09) 56.274 => *56.779* avg5
56.377 (1:18.802) 54.09 56.274 1:00.08 59.777 58.94 59.742 59.587 56.403 58.595 (53.123) => *57.987* avg12


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2011)

Does it change much? Those times, even on normal 5x5 sim are crazy, but apart from maybe a second or two, am I right in thinking no real difference?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 15, 2011)

10.84 avg12 with ZZ
9.99, (8.52), (13.21), 10.54, 10.15, 10.97, 11.14, 11.53, 10.87, 10.11, 12.55, 10.58


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

LOL

Average of 12: 10.00
1. 9.92 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' R F' U2 D2 B D2 R2 D' U R F' B D L' D' L2 F R' B2 D' 
2. (8.78) F2 L2 D U' R2 B U' F D B2 L D B D' L2 B2 F D' U R2 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 
3. 9.94 B F2 R U2 L' R D' U R' F2 B' D L U R2 L U2 F' U2 F2 R L F U2 L 
4. 9.35 R2 D B2 L' F B2 D2 B2 F' U L' F' B R L F U B L' F2 U L F' L D2 
5. 10.01 L' F R2 U2 R F2 U' L2 R2 U2 D R2 L' U R' L2 F2 U2 L U' D2 L2 D' F D' 
6. 9.49 D2 L' D2 L F2 L D' U' L' F' D' F2 B2 D' U2 R U' R' F R2 D R U' L' B 
7. (11.76) B D' L2 D F' D L2 F' U2 L2 U D2 R F' U' B' R B' F L U2 L2 U L U 
8. 10.42 B2 L' F U' L' F2 D2 B L' B F' R L' F' R' U' F' B R' U R L' D2 L2 R 
9. 9.98 B2 R F2 D2 L' U' D R2 F2 L B2 U2 L R2 F' L U' L F' D' L' B2 D2 L U' 
10. 10.58 L2 U L2 F' L B2 L U B' F R2 U R F' U' L U L R' F R D2 R L2 D2 
11. 10.12 L2 U2 L D B R F' R2 U2 R F' U F2 R2 B' D F R' D' L2 R' B U2 F' D2 
12. 10.17 U' B U' D' F' L' U2 D' L' R D R2 B D' B' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' R2 B2 L' B2 L


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2011)

I think we can assume that Amos will get a sub 10 avg of 12, but does anyone want to guess how long it's gonna take him to reach sub 9?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

When everyone else is getting sub-7 averages I guess


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 15, 2011)

The cubing Gods do not want you to get sub10 Amos .


----------



## Escher (Mar 15, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 10.84 avg12 with ZZ
> 9.99, (8.52), (13.21), 10.54, 10.15, 10.97, 11.14, 11.53, 10.87, 10.11, 12.55, 10.58


 
Steal my UWR why don't you 

I will have to start practicing again


----------



## Selkie (Mar 15, 2011)

New 3x3 PB and was NL too, well if you can call sune, U perm not lucky 

22.02 - B D' L2 B2 D F B' U L' D F' U2 R' F' B' R F' L' F' U2 B' U D2 B L


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 15, 2011)

Escher said:


> Steal my UWR why don't you
> 
> I will have to start practicing again


 
Looks like a race to sub10 :3


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

k i'll race you guys to sub10 :3


----------



## Xnx (Mar 15, 2011)

Second best AO12, hooray.
Average of 12: 18.03


Spoiler



1. 16.66 B' F L2 B L R U' B2 F' U' D' F U' R F U2 F' L B2 D' L R2 D' U' B'
2. 18.71 U F2 U' B F' U' B' L' F2 R D2 B D' U' B' R' L2 B U2 L' D' R2 B' U' F'
3. 19.57 R U2 R2 D' B D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R' U' F' R' D' L B' F U2 L U2 D2
4. 15.78 D' R' D2 R' D' B2 D F U' L' U2 F B U' B F2 D F2 B2 D B U' D' R' D
5. 21.09 U2 D2 L' U2 F D' R2 F D' F' L D U' R2 L' F' B' L2 D2 L' R2 B U' D' F'
6. 19.44 U F L2 B2 L' D' F2 R2 D' L' D2 R B' U D L R2 F2 B2 L B R' F' L B'
7. 16.34 U R U D2 B2 U' D2 L2 F R2 B R B2 U R' L' D2 L R2 D' L D2 R2 U' F'
8. (22.11) B2 D2 B2 R' U' D R' B2 L' B' F D2 R U L2 R' B' F' L' U D2 L R F' R'
9. 17.25 B D2 F2 L F2 D F R2 B D2 B' R D R B' D' L2 B2 D' F R2 B R2 U' F2
10. 19.01 B2 L B2 U' L' B L U2 B' R2 L B2 D2 B2 F' D' L2 U D L R' U2 L D' R2
11. 16.42 B U' B F' L' F2 U' R' F' R U' B2 L B' L2 B2 U' F' L2 B R' B L' U' B2
12. (15.38) R2 U2 B L' F' D2 U R2 F L' F B' R2 L' U2 B' F2 L' F2 L B2 R2 U' D R



AO30 
Session average: 18.81


Spoiler



1. 17.04 
2. 22.72 
3. 16.18 
4. 21.67 
5. 18.12 
6. 20.39 
7. 18.76 
8. 19.68 
9. 20.53 
10. 16.13 
11. 17.68 
12. 16.74 
13. 17.68 
14. (24.35)
15. 19.65 
16. 17.70 
17. 16.66 
18. 18.71 
19. 19.57 
20. 15.78 
21. 21.09 
22. 19.44 
23. 16.34 
24. 22.11 
25. 17.25 
26. 19.01 
27. 16.42 
28. (15.38) 
29. 21.01 
30. 22.52


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 15, 2011)

10.68 Average of 5, 11.68 average of 12.


1. 9.64 U' F' L2 U B' L2 B2 U2 R' F' L D' L' U2 R' F R' U2 D' R D' L' F R' L2 
2. 11.58 L' F' U' F2 R' F2 D2 U F' R L B2 F2 D R' B' U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L' 
3. 12.57 R2 U F' R' L U2 D' L D' B' U D R2 L' D' L R B L' R F D' L2 B2 D 
4. (9.40) R2 U2 R' D2 R2 F' L' R' F2 L2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 D2 R F' U2 B R2 U' D2 R' F' 
5. 10.82 F U' B2 L D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F U' B2 U R2 U' L' B U2 R' B' D2 U' F L' 
6. 11.94 D L U2 D L2 R' D' B U' B' F2 R L' U' R' B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U R 
7. 11.38 B U' B' D F L' U' R2 B' R' D' L' F2 L2 D F' U B' D U2 R L2 F U D2 
8. 11.93 U2 B U2 R U' B2 U R2 D R B2 R' D L F D' U2 B R L U D2 R L U' 
9. (13.40) F2 U2 F' U R' B R2 L2 F2 R B2 F' U F B' R D U F2 B2 L D L2 F2 R 
10. 12.99 L2 F R' L' U F B U F' L F2 U D' F2 D F' U B D' F' D U' L2 U' D2 
11. 11.40 L' B2 F2 D2 F R2 B L' F U F2 B2 U' B' D' L2 F2 L2 D U L B R U2 B 
12. 10.93 F R2 D2 B' R' D U2 R' U' F2 L' F2 B U L B' R B2 U D B' L' F' D' B'


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Does it change much? Those times, even on normal 5x5 sim are crazy, but apart from maybe a second or two, am I right in thinking no real difference?


I dunno, it's kinda hard to get used to (since you're normally expecting certain colors to be across from each other, and certain edge pairs to not exist) and a little harder to look ahead to the next center. Otherwise it's not really too bad, just a bit trickier than normal solving. Give it a try sometime, if you can do the normal sim.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 15, 2011)

Picked up my 4x4 for the first time in about two weeks. Awesome results. 

Best Average of 5: 1:21.86


Spoiler



Individual Times:
(1:18.46), (1:27.50), 1:21.99, 1:23.66, 1:19.92



Best Average of 12: 1:23.59


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1:27.76, 1:16.40, 1:30.15, 1:18.46, 1:27.50, 1:21.99, 1:23.66, 1:19.92, (1:38.24), 1:26.63, (1:15.42), 1:23.46




Session average is 1:27.60 sub Nats cut off time


----------



## Forte (Mar 15, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 48.13 2-4 relay with Giovanni and Breandan.
> Splits were 2-9-37.
> That was only our third try. We'll beat it before the weekend is over. :3


 
wtffffff 2-9-37


----------



## EricReese (Mar 15, 2011)

God damnit.


freshcuber said:


> Picked up my 4x4 for the first time in about two weeks. Awesome results.
> 
> Best Average of 12: 1:23.59
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2011)

Feels good considering I'm using fridrich 

Average of 5: 4.02
1. 3.64 F U2 F2 R U' F R2 
2. (2.99) F U R F' U' R F' R2 F U2 
3. (4.87) U' R2 U F2 U F' U F2 U' 
4. 3.79 R U2 F2 U' R U2 F2 R' 
5. 4.64 U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 16, 2011)

0_o

PB Average of 12: 12.88 
1. 11.14 F2 R2 D' F2 R' L2 U' D R F' D2 U2 B' F2 R' U F L2 D2 L' R B2 L' R2 F2
2. 12.79 B R2 D U2 F' U D2 B F2 D2 L U B L' U F2 R' B2 U2 B' U2 D B' L R2
3. 12.70 U' B2 L' F B2 U' D' F B2 D2 L B2 R' F L2 U F L2 B R F' L B' U2 L2
4. 14.52 B2 R2 F U2 D' L B2 F U D B2 L' U L' F2 D' L2 F2 R D L2 U' B' D L2
5. 12.47 R' B2 L2 B F' D F' U' B2 F2 D B2 F D B2 U2 B' F2 R' U2 L' U2 R U2 R'
6. 11.95 F B' L F' U2 D2 R' F2 L' D' R' D2 B2 R B2 U D R2 D' F L' R' B F2 U2
7. 13.63 D L' B U' D' R L2 F D' U L D U2 L' U B' U R B D F2 R2 F2 D B2
8. (11.01) B2 R U' F' L B L D2 U B2 F R' U2 B2 U2 D' B' D' F2 U' R L2 B U D'
9. 12.76 F2 R B' D2 L R' U2 B2 F D2 F2 R' U F2 R D L' B2 F2 R D' L F2 B' U'
10. (16.31) D U2 R B2 F2 D' F' U2 R2 B' L U L' U F2 U2 L' D B R' U' F' B R F
11. 12.78 B2 R L2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 B' U2 D L2 D L2 D' U L' U' L' U2 D' B D2 R2 D
12. 14.08 B2 F2 R D F' L U' L R' D2 B2 L U2 D B F' R2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 F' D U' 

best avg5: 12.40 (Solves 5 to 9; not PB)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 16, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> 0_o
> 
> PB Average of 12: 12.88
> 1. 11.14 F2 R2 D' F2 R' L2 U' D R F' D2 U2 B' F2 R' U F L2 D2 L' R B2 L' R2 F2
> ...


 
Why is it when I saw you posted here that I was going to have to start practicing 3x3x3 again? . I'm so lazy..


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Why is it when I saw you posted here that I was going to have to start practicing 3x3x3 again? . I'm so lazy..


 
It was just a good day (or span of 12 solves) for me, I guess.  I started failing after that; my normal average is still high 13 - low 14.
Not doing anymore today, the NLE (National Latin Exam) is tomorrow!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 16, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> It was just a good day (or span of 12 solves) for me, I guess.  I started failing after that; my normal average is still high 13 - low 14.
> Not doing anymore today, the NLE (National Latin Exam) is tomorrow!


 
Same, I think I'm sub14 though, High midish 13 though. I'm sup13 on warmup.

Goodluck! .


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2011)

Pyraminx PBs 

Ao5: 7.10
6.60, (11.40), 6.94, (6.24), 7.75

Ao12: 7.97  sub-8
(6.04), 7.44, 9.81, 9.08, 8.07, 9.89, 7.86, 6.60, (11.40), 6.94, 6.24, 7.75


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 16, 2011)

2x2 is so weird.

Average of 12: 4.35
1. 4.90 U2 F R' U' R2 U' F U' F R' U' 
2. 4.81 R2 U R' F2 R F' U' R' U2 R' U' 
3. 3.11 R F R2 F' U F' U' R2 U R' U' 
4. 4.52 R2 F' R2 U F' U2 F' U' F2 R' U' 
5. (5.56) U2 R2 U R U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
6. 4.92 F' R' F U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
7. 4.31 F R' F2 U F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' 
8. (1.97[ll skip]) U2 R2 U F' U' R U F' U R' U' 
9. 4.20 U' R' U' F' R U2 F' R F' R' U' 
10. 5.14 R' U F' U F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
11. 4.26 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U' 
12. 3.37 F2 U' F U' F U' F R F R' U'


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> God damnit.


 
Haha what's your average.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't done a 3x3 session for a while...

Session average: 10.55
1. 9.58 D R B2 R D' U R' L' U2 R' D2 L2 F L' F R' U B2 L F B2 L2 U B D 
2. 10.53 L2 U' D' R B U F' D2 B' R' F' U R U D2 L F2 R' B2 U' F' D U' F' R2 
3. (9.31) U F R2 U F2 L D' F' R' F L' U2 B R2 L D2 L2 B' L2 F B2 R' F L F' 
4. 10.07 B2 U2 F2 R' D' L' D2 R F2 L2 B2 F' U' F2 R F R2 U2 B' F' D R' D2 F L 
5. 9.93 F2 B2 L' U B' L2 D L' D B2 L D2 L R' D' B2 U D2 R' F U2 D R' U2 B 
6. (13.16) U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B U' L2 B' D B2 U' B' D R' U2 R L2 U' L F2 L' B2 
7. 10.23 L2 F2 U2 R' B F2 U2 R' L2 D L U' B' U2 R2 U L2 R2 F B2 R2 D L' U D' 
8. 12.21 D2 U B' F' R B L2 R2 D2 U2 R D U' B2 F U F D R D' R D2 R2 B' L' 
9. 11.16 B2 R2 L2 D2 L U2 F' U' D2 B' D' B D' F2 D' F' B' L B2 U2 F2 B D R' D 
10. 10.44 B U2 D' L F2 L' U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 B' D' R L D' R' B U2 F' B2 U2 F' B' 
11. 9.88 L D' R' L' F' B' L2 F B2 R F2 U2 F B' R B' D2 B D2 R' D' B' U2 B' D' 
12. 11.44 R U2 L' R' U' D' R' L2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 F L2 B' D2 L' F' U2 L R U D2 B 


10.55 avg12, 9.86 avg5


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2011)

Pyraminx sub-10 Ao100 
9.73


----------



## squilliams (Mar 16, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Mar 16, 2011 12:46:22 AM - 2:25:51 AM

Mean: DNF
Standard deviation: 2.81
Best Time: 11.66 ----Personal Best
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 14.48 Personal Best
11-15 - 14.41 14.61 (11.66) (16.29) 14.41

Best average of 12: 16.48
7-18 - 16.62 19.80 17.12 17.53 14.41 14.61 (11.66) 16.29 14.41 (19.86) 15.12 18.87


Spoiler



1. 20.49 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U L F2 R' U B' D' R L' F' R2 U2
2. 17.41 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D R' D2 F U' F2 D' B' R' B L2
3. 20.77 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' R D U2 B2 F' R2 D' B' R' D2 U'
4. 23.65 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L' F2 L F2 D2 B D2 R2 F R'
5. 18.74 U R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R D2 F U R' U' F2 L U2 L2 U'
6. 21.25 D' B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' D F L D' U2 R D' U' F' L
7. 16.62 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L' U2 F' R2 L' B R2 D F' D' U'
8. 19.80 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D B F R' F2 L F' L' U L' D'
9. 17.12 D B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 D F' D U2 B2 L2 F2 R U R2 F2 U
10. 17.53 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 F L U B U R' D L' D R2 D
11. 14.41 D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F' D2 R L F R2 F D L2 B
12. 14.61 L2 U R2 L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 L2 F2 L' U F D U' B' L D2 U B D2
13. 11.66 U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U F' L B2 L F2 L2 B' L2 U'
14. 16.29 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L' U2 R B F2 D2 L' U L' F' U'
15. 14.41 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R B' L' B F U2 F' U' B2
16. 19.86 L2 D B2 D F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' B U2 F' D B2 R' F' L B' L
17. 15.12 D L2 D F2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 D U' F' D2 L U' L B' L F L' U2
18. 18.87 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 R F L2 U2 R' F' U2
19. 17.81 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 U' B U' L D' F' L B' R2 U' F2 U'
20. 22.87 U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L D R' L' B F U' B' L' D U'
21. DNF U' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U R' B D B2 R L2 D' R B L D2
22. 18.90 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U R' B' L B U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2
23. 22.92 L2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' L B' F2 D' F2 R' B' L' F U'
24. 18.46 B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R' U' L' B U B2 F R' U2 B2 U'
25. 12.50 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D B' U2 B2 R' L' B D R2 F2 L'
26. 18.25 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D2 U R' F' U L' D' R F R D' B
27. 17.24 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D L' F R2 D2 R L' B' D2
28. 17.06 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 F U B2 L2 U R' B' D' F' U
29. 21.03 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R U2 B U' L2 B U2 L B2 R2 U'
30. 15.30 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U' L R2 B' L D' F2 R B' L2 D2 U
31. 18.85 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 U L2 B' D2 L' D2 F L' F D' B' U L'
32. 20.77 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R L' F' L D2 U R' L D' L
33. 17.50 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U R U' R' U' B U2 R L F' U'
34. 14.65 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 F' U F R L' U L' D2 B R U
35. 19.32 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L B R L D' B' R2 F' D' F2 U
36. 18.79 R2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U2 B U' R F R' F L2 F2 D B'
37. 19.06 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U B' D' U' B' D2 U2 L F' R2 U
38. 13.90 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 L' U' L' F D2 R' D U2 F L2 U2
39. 17.66 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' R2 D R B2 D2 F' L2 D U L D R U2
40. 15.65 B2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 F' D2 R U2 R F D F R
41. 15.52 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 B' D2 F' R' L2 U' B' D2 B F2
42. 17.62 U' L2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' D B2 D' L U2 F' R U L
43. 21.81 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' R2 U' B R' U2 R2 U' B2 R' U'
44. 18.69 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D' U' F R U L2 D' R D' B2 R' D' U'
45. 19.86 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F D' L2 F D2 U2 B F' R' D U2
46. 18.20 R2 U' R2 D' U R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L' F' D2 L' B D' L U L' U
47. 18.74 D' F2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R F2 D L' B L' U R F2 L'
48. 15.76 U' R2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' R' U2 F' D2 B D' R2 B U
49. 17.20 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U B L B2 D' L2 D' L D' L' B U2
50. 18.39 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B D F' L2 B R B F' L U2
51. 18.18 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F' D F U' R' L2 U2 F' L2 B U'
52. 14.19 B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 F L' F L2 B U L' F' D
53. 19.76 F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 U' L' B' D B' R' F2 L D' R' F' L2
54. 18.68 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' F' L D' B' U L' B' D'
55. 20.44 U2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R L' D B F2 R B' D2 B' F' L'
56. 16.87 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D L' F U B D' F' R B' R' L2 U2
57. 18.01 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R' L2 D2 F U2 B R2 D2 L' U
58. 16.35 L2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B R D2 L' U B2 U2 R' L' D
59. 23.04 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U R2 F' R2 U R' F2 D B R F' R' U'
60. 11.90 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' F2 D U2 B2 R F D L2 Skip PLL
61. 15.98 U L2 D L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F U' B2 D' B2 R2 L' D2 F D2 U'
62. 18.42 U' F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D' L' B2 D U' B' R' F R' U
63. 15.96 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R L2 D' B2 R B' F' U' L' D L'
64. 26.48 L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 U2 F' R L2 D U F' L2 F2 U' R' U2
65. 15.23 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L D2 L B' U' L2 U' B'
66. 24.41 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B' L' D U B L B2 R' F L' U2
67. 21.27 R2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U2 F' D' R2 D U' R' D L B F2 U'
68. 15.65 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 D' B F' R' L' D' B2 L' U2 B R U
69. 17.82 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B F2 D U' R F' D B2 D R' U'
70. 20.72 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B D F L' B' D' F' R' D2 B2 U2 L2
71. 15.06 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 B U' L F L2 F L D R2 L' D
72. 21.59 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 B U' R' B L' U L' B' R U' L
73. 16.39 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L B2 D B L2 D2 B L' B' F' U'
74. 19.26 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B' D2 U B' F' D' F U' R B' U'
75. 16.03 R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B' D2 L U2 B' D' B L2 B' R'
76. 19.95 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D U R' U2 L2 B D R U' F' R'
77. 18.71 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D' R B' R' U' B2 R D2 L2 F2 U
78. 15.57 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 D' F R B' R' U B' R2 L2 B2 D' U'
79. 19.92 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U B D U' F R2 L' B2 R B2 D' U2
80. 18.56 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' R F' U L2 D2 F2 D F' L B2 U
81. 16.65 D R2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' F' U' R' D2 B F2 R' L D R2
82. 18.53 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' D' B' R2 F' L' U F D2 B2
83. 16.04 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B L' B F U R2 D' R' L F
84. 16.72 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R' D' F' L' U F2 U' B D2 U2
85. 16.03 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L' B' U' L' D' F2 U' F' U2 L'
86. 16.49 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U B' R2 D U L F' L' D' L' D
87. 17.53 B2 U L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L' F2 R' D' R' F R' B L' U2
88. 16.67 U L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L D B' R2 B' U' R' B' U2 F U2
89. 15.65 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D U F2 U' R' D' L2 F' R B2 D B2
90. 23.42 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' R L2 B D L' U2 F2 D' F U R2
91. 18.46 D' B2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L' F R' D2 F L D B' D
92. 17.71 B2 U' F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F' R B D U' L2 B' U2 R U2
93. 15.91 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B' F2 R F' L U R2 L U L' D' U'
94. 16.24 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F' D' R D L U2 B D2 L' D2
95. 14.91 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 U R2 U2 B' R2 F' U' R B2 D' F' D L'
96. 23.36 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F U F2 R' F' D2 B U L' F2 D
97. 24.56 L2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B L' D R' D' U2 F R D' B' U2
98. 19.76 U' B2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 L B' R' D B F R D2 L'
99. 18.56 L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 B' U' L2 F R' U L D' B' D'
100. 13.71 B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L B' U2 R2 B2 D' U L B F U2


----------



## EricReese (Mar 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Haha what's your average.


 
Well I havent done an avg in a few days but its like 1:31 or something. I was doing a beast avg tonight but then gf came over so i paused the average, then my battery died so I lost my times. I was like on solve 9 on the average and I was at like 1:28. Tomorrow I'm going to 



Spoiler



wake up, 4x4, shower, 4x4, get dressed while 4x4'ing. drive to work for paycheck while 4x4'ing, go run without my 4x4, go home around 2 oclock, 4x4 until 2 iin the morning, sleep



If I don't get a pb ao12 tomorrow I'm gonna rage


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2011)

blah blah 5x5 sim single record

47.459 = 270 @ 5.69


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 16, 2011)

Take that b-i-t-c-h-e-s

9.33, 10.03, 10.68, (11.67), 9.44, 10.98, 8.35, 10.10, 10.54, (7.85), 10.40, 9.41 = *9.92 avg12*

7.85 was full step, 8.35 was PLL skip with U5 AUF. Managed to roll until the 11.67 and made it another 9.92 avg12.

number of times: 51/51
best time: 7.58
worst time: 14.51

current avg5: 9.99 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 9.62 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 9.92 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 9.92 (σ = 0.69)

session avg: 10.40 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 10.42

And then I started sucking so just leave it at avg51


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 16, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Take that b-i-t-c-h-e-s
> 
> 9.33, 10.03, 10.68, (11.67), 9.44, 10.98, 8.35, 10.10, 10.54, (7.85), 10.40, 9.41 = *9.92 avg12*


 
Congrats, man! I just love how your first sub-10 average has only 5 sub-10 solves. 

I sense you will have another one on camera soon!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2011)

Statistics for 03-16-2011 19:58:02

Average: *6:00.08*
Standard Deviation: 12.66
Best Time: 5:24.70
Worst Time: 7:01.35
Individual Times:
1.	(5:24.70)	
2.	6:18.24	
3.	(7:01.35)
4.	6:03.39	
5.	5:38.62	

D'OH! But good anyway  7x7.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 16, 2011)

PB avg5, yay.
Average of 5: 16.07


Spoiler



1. (21.06) R2 L' F R' U' F2 U' R U2 L2 D' U2 L' B U2 R2 U2 R L' U2 B R' F2 R2 D'
2. 15.87 D R' B R2 B2 U B' U' F B L2 U' D2 B2 F' L D2 L2 D F2 L F U2 B U
3. (13.38) B' F L' D F2 U R L2 B U2 B D' L' D2 U' F' B2 U' B D2 F2 R B F U
4. 16.99 R L2 F U2 F' R' U2 B2 R' L' D' F L2 D L2 D B D2 R' F D' R2 L' F L
5. 15.35 R2 L2 B2 R U2 D2 L' R B' R' F U F D2 B2 L F' D R2 L2 D' L' D B' D2



Also rolled into a very nice avg12, 2nd best ever, if I'm not mistaken.
Average of 12: 17.66 (PB is 17.43, so close!)


Spoiler



1. 15.87 D R' B R2 B2 U B' U' F B L2 U' D2 B2 F' L D2 L2 D F2 L F U2 B U
2. (13.38) B' F L' D F2 U R L2 B U2 B D' L' D2 U' F' B2 U' B D2 F2 R B F U
3. 16.99 R L2 F U2 F' R' U2 B2 R' L' D' F L2 D L2 D B D2 R' F D' R2 L' F L
4. 15.35 R2 L2 B2 R U2 D2 L' R B' R' F U F D2 B2 L F' D R2 L2 D' L' D B' D2
5. 19.12 U' F2 B L' R B' U' D R D' U2 B U2 F D' U2 R2 L U2 D L2 D' R' L F2
6. 15.90 L2 F' D F2 L B2 L' B U2 F' D2 R F' R' F2 L' R2 F' U L' B' D2 B' D L
7. (21.54) F' L F B R D2 B2 U' B L' F2 L F2 U' B D' U' F2 R' U' D2 L U' B U'
8. 19.71 D F L2 F' R F R2 U2 F B2 R L2 D2 F D' B' L2 U D2 F' R D2 F L D'
9. 17.44 R2 D2 R D' U' L' U D2 B2 L' F' D' R F B2 R' U B' D2 U2 R' F2 U F L
10. 19.73 F2 U2 F B L' D R' D L' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' U B2 D F U' B' D B R B'
11. 18.35 D' B' U' B2 L' D' B' R' D F2 D B' L2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L2 R' F2
12. 18.18 R B2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 U' D' R2 L2 D2 U R' L B2 L' U2 L D L' B2 D2 L2 U2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 16, 2011)

Tied PB avg100 - 12.79



Spoiler



11.73, 13.72, 15.59, 11.27, 12.40, 11.85, 14.35, 12.57, 11.59, 15.51, 12.80, 12.20, 11.11, 11.43, 11.61, 12.01, 10.72, 13.53, 12.75, 11.31, 12.26, 13.68, 12.68, 13.84, 13.52, 13.47, 11.43, 12.75, 13.53, 12.55, 13.02, 12.91, 11.37, 14.98, 13.71, 13.90, 14.54, 12.08, 12.68, 12.96, 14.39, 11.45, 13.15, 11.48, 11.99, 13.28, 14.15, 12.74, 11.89, 11.34, 14.97, 15.35, 11.08, 12.25, 11.92, 12.17, 14.56, 14.91, 14.19, 13.42, 13.12, 11.29, 11.10, 13.03, 11.56, 13.47, 12.74, 13.38, 12.82, 11.59, 14.23, 12.81, 11.52, 12.33, 12.28, 11.59, 13.35, 12.60, 14.81, 12.23, 12.11, 12.73, 11.09, 13.23, 14.21, 11.39, 14.06, 14.54, 13.68, 11.83, 14.08, 14.56, 10.46, 13.04, 13.89, 12.22, 14.34, 11.32, 11.18, 11.27


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 16, 2011)

2x2x2 Session Avg50: 4.00

Best avg5: 3.43
Best avg12: 3.70



Spoiler



Session average: 4.00
1. 3.35 F2 R' F' R F' U' R2 U F' R' U'
2. 3.34 F' R2 U2 F' R U' R F2 U2 R U'
3. 4.08 U F2 U' F2 U' R U2 R F' R' U'
*4. 3.66 U' F R2 U F' U R F U2 R' U'
5. 3.63 U F R F2 R F' U R2 U' R2 U'
6. 5.49 F U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' F2 R U'
7. 3.02 R2 U' F U' R' F' U F U' F' U'
8. 2.92 R' U' F' U R2 F2 R' F U R' U'*
9. (6.81) U R2 F' R' U2 F U R F2 R' U'
10. 3.06 U F R2 F U' R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
11. 4.38 R U F' U F' U F2 R2 U F' U'
12. 3.75 F U2 R2 F' U' R F' U2 F' R' U'
13. 4.06 R U R2 U F' U' F U' F2 R' U'
14. 3.26 U R2 F' U' F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
15. 6.19 R F' R F U' R2 F R F R' U'
16. 3.43 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U' F U R' U'
17. 3.54 U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U' R2 U R2 U'
18. 3.70 F2 R' U' F2 R F' U2 R2 F R' U'
19. 3.69 R2 F2 U F' R' F' U' R U' R' U'
20. 2.50 R' F2 R' U' R' U' R U2 F2 R' U'
21. 4.52 R' U R2 F2 U' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
22. 6.08 R' U F' R2 U R2 F' R F' R2 U'
23. 3.91 U2 R2 U R' U' F' U2 R F2 R' U'
24. 3.84 R U R U F2 R' U2 R U R' U'
25. 5.24 F' U R U' F' U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
26. 3.80 F' R2 U' R U' F2 U' R2 F' R U'
27. 3.97 F' R2 F R2 U R' U' F2 U R' U'
28. 3.96 U' F' R U' F2 U F R2 F R' U'
29. 4.57 F R F2 R' U F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
*30. 3.42 U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U R F R' U'
31. 4.83 U F U2 R' F R' U F2 U2 R' U'
32. 2.62 R2 U2 R' U F U' F R' F' R2 U'
33. 2.63 R F U' F U' F2 U' R F' R U'
34. 4.55 R F' R U F U' F2 U F2 R' U'
35. 4.24 R' F' R2 F' U R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
36. 3.70 F R' U' F' U' F2 R' F U2 F2 U'
37. 5.61 F2 R F2 R U R2 F' R U' R' U'
38. 3.69 U' F2 U2 R U' F2 U' R U' R' U'
39. 2.91 U2 R2 F' R' F R' U F' U2 R' U'
40. 3.11 R2 F' R U' F U' F R U2 R' U'
41. 3.91 F R' F2 R F' R' U F2 R F' U'*
42. 4.50 U' F R' U' R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
43. 4.54 F' R' F R' F2 R F2 U' F R2 U'
44. 4.76 R2 U' F' R2 U F R' F' U' R' U'
45. (1.06) F R F R F R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
46. 3.90 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F R U'
47. 4.15 R' U' F' U2 F' R' U2 R U R U'
48. 4.67 F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U R' U R' U'
49. 3.59 R F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
50. 5.83 R' U' F R F' U' R' U F' R' U'



CLL.
<3 LanLan.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS
THIS IS MADNESS
THREE SUB-20
NEW PB AVG12

Rubik's cube one-handed
Mar 16, 2011 2:37:52 PM - 3:23:51 PM

Mean: 28.07
Standard deviation: 4.41
Best Time: 15.90
Worst Time: 36.31

Best average of 5: 25.22
29-33 - 22.46 28.30 (28.48) (19.81) 24.90

Best average of 12: 25.40
29-40 - 22.46 28.30 28.48 19.81 24.90 26.67 24.25 (31.62) 25.38 29.01 (15.90) 24.70


Spoiler



1. 34.08 F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R' F' D2 U B R B F2 U2 F2 U
2. 25.99 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R F L' U' B F2 D' R2 B' F' L
3. 22.63 D B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 U L2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 U
4. 21.49 U L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L' U' B R F' R2 U L' D2 R U2
5. 30.43 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 U R2 D2 U2 R D2 U' L U L' B' R2 U L'
6. 28.94 B2 U B2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 B R2 L' D2 B2 F R D R D
7. 28.99 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 B L D2 B U B D' L U2 F
8. 35.41 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D B' D' F' U B L' U2 F L D L'
9. 26.81 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F U' B R F L' B' R L2 B D'
10. 29.75 L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' U' L2 B F2 L' F' L' D' R' D U L2 U'
11. 21.90 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D R' F L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B
12. 31.74 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 L F R' B' L2 U2 R D2 L' F
13. 29.68 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L' D L B D' L B' F' U' R' U2
14. 29.79 U R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' L' F U2 L' D' R' B D2 F2 D
15. 32.69 U2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F R' B' D2 R D2 L U' F2 L'
16. 27.24 L2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L U' F D F' R2 L2 D' B' U2
17. 28.63 U' R2 L2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 L' B' R L' U2 L' B' L' U
18. 33.49 R2 U R2 D B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' U2 L U2 F' D F' U' L2 D U'
19. 23.16 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L' F2 R F' D' R2 L' B' U F2 U
20. 28.15 F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D B' D' R2 U B' R' D' U' B2 U
21. 36.31 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' U' F2 U' B2 F2 R' D' B U2 R' F2 U2 R2 L' D2
22. 30.52 D2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' B R U F L' D' U2 R F R' B'
23. 19.71 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F' R B D' U' L' D L' D' L
24. 28.94 R2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' B U L' U F2 U2 R' L2 B2 D'
25. 35.22 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' B' L' D F2 R2 L B2 D' F'
26. 31.80 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B R' F U' L' B D B2 R U2
27. 28.53 D L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 B' U R L B' F2 D U R' D2
28. 34.30 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L' R2 D' B F2 D B2 F D' U2
29. 22.46 D2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L U F L B D L F' R' F2 L
30. 28.30 F2 U L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L F' R2 B R' U R L2 U2 B2
31. 28.48 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U F2 R' U2 F2 D R F' D2 F2 R B' D'
32. 19.81 D R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F R D U' R F2 L' D' F L2 D' U'
33. 24.90 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L B' L' B U R D2 F2 D2 B
34. 26.67 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B' R L2 F L2 F U' F2 L' D'
35. 24.25 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F R' B D R' D U F L F2
36. 31.62 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' U F2 R' L' D2 F D2 B' D'
37. 25.38 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B' R' F2 D R B' D2 L F U'
38. 29.01 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B' L D' F R' D2 B' R L B2
39. 15.90 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 U' F R2 B L' B R' L' F' D L2 U2
40. 24.70 U L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 F U2 L' B' D' B2 U F' U' F' U2
41. 31.29 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' L2 B' R' F R2 F2 D' B2 R' U2 F' D
42. 24.60 R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R B2 D L B D' L F L' D' U
43. 33.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 R' F2 D' L' D B' F D2 R' U L2
44. 24.85 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R' D2 L2 F R' L B' R2 B' R'
45. 33.74 D' L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L' F D2 L D' R2 F R B L2
46. 25.66 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' L B2 U R' L2 F U2 L' D' L D2
47. 28.96 R2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D' B' R' F' D2 U2 B' R D L' U2
48. 27.18 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L B2 U2 R F U2 B' F2 D' R'
49. 26.88 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U B' F D R B' R2 L D' L2 B' L2
50. 28.86 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' R' B' F2 U R D' U L' U


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 16, 2011)

8.13 OH single with OLL skip and U perm. Video coming in a few minutes.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## EricReese (Mar 16, 2011)

PB single + ao12. Feels good to finally get a new pb single. First sub 18 ao12. 

Average of 12: 17.98
1. 18.38 
2. 19.38 
3. 18.55 
4. 17.45 
5. (20.15) 
6. (13.68) 
7. 15.00 
8. 18.31 
9. 17.74 
10. 18.64 
11. 16.71 
12. 19.61+ 

Single was NL


----------



## Hays (Mar 16, 2011)

New 6x6 single UWR - 1:55.25. Not on video though. O parity.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2011)

5.88 F R D' F L2 B' L2 F' R' L B D F' R' F' R L B2 U2 R U2 D2 B' D L2 

y D' U2 r U L'
y' x2 R' U R' U' R2 U R' U'
l2 U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
z' U r' U' R U' R' U2 r

39/5.88= 6.63 tps :3


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 16, 2011)

2:26.53 K5


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> PB single + ao12. Feels good to finally get a new pb single. First sub 18 ao12.
> 
> Average of 12: 17.98
> 1. 18.38
> ...


 
Just stop


----------



## EricReese (Mar 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Just stop


 
Sorry, cant do 

Failed sooo hard near the end of the session. But PB ao12. Sub US nats cut off time. Phew. 

Average of 12: 1:25.69
1. (1:16.56) r u2 L2 D2 L F2 R D u B' U u2 B U2 B' R2 D F f2 L' r u2 U D' f2 D2 U' F L u' L F2 D F2 R f r' R2 f F 
2. (1:35.04) r2 u2 L u f F2 R2 F2 B2 f' D u F2 u' U D2 B D' r f D2 r2 D2 f F' D' u2 U2 f U L D2 f2 B2 D' f2 L' F' r R' 
3. 1:24.28 u' L2 B2 f r2 U2 f2 B r' R f' r U' L' r2 R u2 D2 F2 D f U r B2 U B f D2 L2 r R F' D2 u B' u2 F' D r u' 
4. 1:25.12 u f u F D2 U2 R F u2 D R' B2 L' r u' B' R2 u' D' R' D' r' L2 U2 R f' R2 D' u2 f2 D2 L' u' r' u2 D F' U' L F' 
5. 1:26.25 U D' B' r2 B2 u' B2 F U2 R F2 L D' f2 U2 D2 r D' r2 R L D' B R F f2 R D2 u' U2 B2 r f2 r D L' F r D U2 
6. 1:29.63 D' u B2 L D2 u' r' R2 u2 D' L2 f2 L2 r2 U u D2 R' F U f2 D B2 R2 f B D2 U' R2 f F r D2 u2 f D f u D2 F2 
7. 1:21.70 f u2 U' B2 R u2 L2 r' D' L u2 f2 D2 r2 f R L F R B' F2 f' u B u' r F2 R' u' U2 F U2 f2 U' L r2 B U2 D2 f 
8. 1:19.21 F' L R D2 U2 R2 u2 F2 f2 u2 r2 D2 U2 B2 U' B f' R2 r2 f' U2 f2 L R f' F2 U f' U u B R u U' f2 R2 r' D' L' F' 
9. 1:18.95 L' R2 B' u2 L r B2 f' D L' u' r' U2 B2 D2 u2 L' r B' u' D F U2 r D' F2 u2 U f' U' B2 R' r' F u2 R2 f D' U u 
10. 1:31.48 U' f' u2 f' U2 R2 L2 D' R2 r' f r2 L2 f' L2 r2 U' r2 L f' D2 u F' r2 L2 U r B' f' R r D2 L' R2 r2 U2 F U D L2 
11. 1:30.79+ r' B2 R' B' R' f' D2 B2 F u' f2 U2 B2 L' F' B D B L2 r U2 B2 U2 D' B' F r' U r2 F2 f2 L' f' L2 u B' f2 L2 B r2 
12. 1:29.47 R2 B' F' r' R2 u2 f u2 B2 L2 R' u F r2 U' D B R u' F2 R2 F R' B2 f2 r2 R' u2 r B2 f' F' r2 U r2 D' B2 R F u


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Sorry, cant do
> 
> Failed sooo hard near the end of the session. But PB ao12. Sub US nats cut off time. Phew.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I've still got you here. Do you do 5x5?


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 17, 2011)

8.95, 8.48, 9.58, (10.48), (7.77), 8.02, 9.81, 8.97, 8.58, 9.51, 7.90, 8.88=8.87 pb avg12 ,second sub 9 ever


----------



## bluedasher (Mar 17, 2011)

12.07 3x3 Average of 5. (I think I have to change my signature...)

12.01, (12.40), 12.64, (11.48), 11.81


Also in my first ever Average of 100 which I am still currently doing I got a 10.14 non lucky solve (That's a PB for non lucky)


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 17, 2011)

Just finished listening to the latest cubecast. All sixteen in less than two weeks.


----------



## bluedasher (Mar 17, 2011)

First ever average of 100.

15.20 Average of 100
Best time = 8.04
SD = 2.95


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 17, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Just finished listening to the latest cubecast. All sixteen in less than two weeks.


 
How you liking it?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> 8.95, 8.48, 9.58, (10.48), (7.77), 8.02, 9.81, 8.97, 8.58, 9.51, 7.90, 8.88=8.87 pb avg12 ,second sub 9 ever


 
wat...didn't you just get your first sub-9 avg5 a few days ago?


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 17, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> How you liking it?


 
There were a ton of lol moments and I've learned a lot of stuff without it being obnoxiously boring. Although after the first episode I was going to send in a question for Thom to ask you and then someone took it in like episode four lol I was so pissed. 

It was going to be, "If the only way you could get bacon was to do a skewb Ao12, would you learn to love skewb, or give up bacon? 1 Ao12=2 slices of bacon"


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 17, 2011)

First pyraminx practice in months. 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.32 - Solve 95
worst time: 11.54

best avg5: 6.43 (σ = 0.87) - Solves 23 to 27
best avg12: 6.82 (σ = 0.66) - Solves 79 to 90

session avg: 7.87 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 7.87


Spoiler



1. 8.09 U L U L R' B U B U R' B l r' b' u'
2. 7.50 U L U B R' B L U' B' R' L l b' u'
3. 7.61 U L U R U' L' U R B' U R r' b
4. 8.88 U L U' L B R U' B L' R U l b u
5. 11.48 U L U R U' B' U R B R B' l' u'
6. 10.01 U L U B' U R' B' U' B U B u
7. 7.56 U L R U' L' R' B L' R L R l' u'
8. 9.08 U L R' L B R U' B' R U' B' l r' u
9. 7.18 U L U' L' R' U B' U' B' U' L' r'
10. 5.30 U L U L U' R L U L' U' R l b u'
11. 7.69 U L U B' L U' B L U B L l' r'
12. 7.64 U L U L' R U B U' B' L' R l r' b u
13. 8.42 U L' B L B' R L B' R B R l b u
14. 7.66 U L U L' U' R U' R U B L' l b
15. 8.51 U L U' L B R' U L' R' L B r' b' u
16. 7.25 U L U' R B' U' L' U' B L R' l' r u
17. 6.46 U L U L' R' L R U' B L B l b
18. 8.08 U L U L' U' R' L' U' B L' B r u
19. 8.11 U L U R L' B L' R' U' B L' l' b' u'
20. 9.25 U L U R B L' B' U R L' R' l' u'
21. 8.29 U L U R U L' R' L B U R' l'
22. 9.40 U L R B L U' B' L' B R U' l r' b u
23. 8.18 U L U B' L U R' B' U' L' B' r b u'
24. 5.26 U L U L' R' B' L U L R B l' r' b u'
25. 6.71 U L U L B R' B L' U' R L r u'
26. 7.32 U L U' B L U' L' R U L' R l b
27. 4.71 U L U B' L B' R' L' R' L' B l'
28. 9.29 U L U R B L R' L' R' L U l' b u
29. 6.97 U L U R' L B' U R' U R' U r' u
30. 8.14 U L U L U' B R' U L R L' l b' u'
31. 8.02 U L U' R B' U' R U L R' U l r' b u
32. 7.97 U L U B U' L B' L' R' L B' b u
33. 7.62 U L U R' B' U L B L' R' U b'
34. 8.32 U L U B' U R' L R' U' R' L l' r' b u'
35. 7.11 U L U L U B' L' R B U L' l r' u
36. 8.01 U L R U' R U' B L' R U' B' l r b
37. 11.42 U L U B' U L' R U R' U' R l r' u'
38. 9.58 U L U B U L' R' B U B' L r'
39. 7.53 U L U' L R' L B U' L B' U' l' u'
40. 10.30 U L U L R B' L R' U L' B' l' r' b'
41. 8.05 U L U L R' U B' R B' U' B l r u'
42. 9.36 U L U B R' U B' L U B' L r' b' u'
43. 7.24 U L R L' U B' U' L B R' U b'
44. 8.42 U L U' L' R U' B R L U B l r b u'
45. 9.27 U L U B L' B' U' R' L B' U' b' u
46. 6.61 U L U B L' U B R' U R' B' l' r
47. 8.78 U L U R U R L' U' B U R r' b u
48. 6.34 U L U L B U' B' L' U' B L' l' b u
49. 5.90 U L U L U' R L' R L' B' R l r u'
50. 7.57 U L R L' B' U' B L' B L R
51. 7.92 U L U L' R' L' B U' R L' R r b u'
52. 7.32 U L U R U L' U R L R' U l' b' u
53. 6.66 U L U L R L U R' U' B' R' r' b'
54. (11.54) U L U B' U' L' B R U' R' B l b u'
55. 6.03 U L R L' U' B L U' R' B' U l r b' u'
56. 10.28 U L U R U L' B' U' L R' B l b'
57. 7.09 U L U L B U' B' U R L B l b'
58. 7.65 U L U B L B' R' L B R' L l' b' u
59. 8.37 U L U L R L' U R' L' R' L r' b u'
60. 7.50 U L U B' R' L B' R B L' U' l' r b' u
61. 10.37 U L R L' B' L U L U B' U b'
62. 6.98 U L U' L B' L R' B' R' L' U' l' r b u
63. 6.72 U L U L B L B R' L' U' L' l r' b u'
64. 6.76 U L U B' U R' L' B U' R L' r
65. 8.95 U L U B U R' U B U' L B l' r' b
66. 8.49 U L U R L' R B R L R' L' l r b u'
67. 8.44 U L R B' L' U' R B R' L' U' l' u
68. 9.52 U L U R L' B R' B' L' R' B' l r b
69. 9.07 U L R U B' L' R' B L U L' l r' u'
70. 6.89 U L U L' B' R' U R' L R' U l r b
71. 7.26 U L U L' R U' B R' B R L' r' b' u'
72. 7.60 U L U L B' L U' B' L B L' l' r' b u
73. 8.61 U L U L U R L B U B' R l' r' b'
74. 8.03 U L U R L' B' L' U' L R L' r' u
75. 7.46 U L U L' B R L' U' B' L B' r' b'
76. 7.85 U L U L U' R' B R' U R L' l' u
77. 6.17 U L U L' U L' B U B' L' U r' b'
78. 8.11 U L U R' U B' U R' L' R L b u
79. 6.74 U L U L' U' R' B' U R' B' U l r b u
80. 6.66 U L U R L U B R B' R L' r b'
81. 7.01 U L U' R L' U L B' U' L U' l r
82. 6.53 U L U R L R' B R' U L U' l r'
83. 6.87 U L U L' R' U R U' B L U r b' u
84. 5.43 U L U' L U' L' U B R' U' L' l b' u
85. 7.03 U L U L R' U' R B L' B U' r' b
86. 8.10 U L U L B R L' U' L' R L l r
87. 5.28 U L U R U R U' R' U B' L r' b'
88. 9.43 U L R U L' R U' R L R' L l' r' b' u'
89. 7.30 U L U L R' L U' B R' L' B' l' r b
90. 7.10 U L U R' U' B' R B' U L B l' r' u'
91. 6.22 U L U' R B U' L R U' B R l r b
92. 9.86 U L U L' U R L U' B R B' l b u'
93. 8.87 U L U B' L U' B' U' L' R' U' r' b'
94. 6.98 U L U R L B' R L' B' L R l r
95. (4.32) U L U L R' U B' R' L R' B' l r u
96. 7.64 U L U B' U' L R' U R' L R' l' b'
97. 7.24 U L U L' U' B' L B U' L R l r b' u'
98. 10.85 U L U R L U R' B' U B' L' l' r b u
99. 8.81 U L U' L' U' L' R U B' R' B l' r' b' u
100. 9.38 U L U L B' U R B' L' U R r' b'


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> wat...didn't you just get your first sub-9 avg5 a few days ago?


 
That's what I said.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 17, 2011)

New NL PB single. First solve of day and done on IRC :3

9.6. Reconstruction below
R' L' U' F B L D' B L2 B' L R2 F L2 B' U' D2 F' U D' R' F2 R' L B2

z2 D' L F' U F' D L D2
U L' U '
U' R' U R

Can't get past this. Pretty sure the first pairs I reconstructed are wrong..maybe. Since I vaguely remember doing a triple sexy.

I know it was fat antisune into T perm


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> New NL PB single. First solve of day and done on IRC :3
> 
> 9.6. Reconstruction below
> R' L' U' F B L D' B L2 B' L R2 F L2 B' U' D2 F' U D' R' F2 R' L B2
> ...


 
Why not z2 D' L F U F D' R' ? 

And following that I managed to get an OLL skip into U perm
y' R' U R2 U' R'
U L' U' L2 U L'
L' U' L y U' L U L'
R U2 R' U R U R'

U perm


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 17, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Why not z2 D' L F U F D' R' ?
> 
> And following that I managed to get an OLL skip into U perm
> y' R' U R2 U' R'
> ...


 
I executed my cross with a bit of rotation in there and bringing the orange (final) cross piece down, I happened to y' rotate and ..yeah. It's really just because I saw that cross first. When I find a cross that's usable I don't look for anything better unless it's obvious, or I have a cross I don't like.

Time on your solve? Or was it not timed?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

Not timed, wasn't warmed up. Then again F' U' F' is more fingertrick friendly than F U F, and you can just lookahead while doing D2 so it's not that bad. I just didn't understand why you brought the orange piece to the yellow layer when you can do a similar thing to bring it to the orange layer =p


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> New NL PB single. First solve of day and done on IRC :3
> 
> 9.6. Reconstruction below
> R' L' U' F B L D' B L2 B' L R2 F L2 B' U' D2 F' U D' R' F2 R' L B2
> ...



Here's what I got :

z2 D' R' F2 y F R' F' u'
y U R U' R'
U2 y' R' F R U' F'
y' L' U L U L' U' L
U -> Nice OLL .
U' -> G perm (assuming we use the same algs).


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 17, 2011)

D L' D B2 D2 L' F2 R' D' F2 L2 U' R F2 D' R' L U D' R2 B2 R' B2 D U2

21.96 OH single PB
Full step, LL was sune then Ub perm.


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 17, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> wat...didn't you just get your first sub-9 avg5 a few days ago?


 
when？


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 17, 2011)

lol ok.. that was a avg 12 not 5 , too exited XD


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 17, 2011)

Square 1:

Average: 55.53
Standard Deviation: 5.41
Best Time: 47.28
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	50.36	(-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-1,2) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (2,5) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (4,3) / (4,2) /
2.	(DNF)	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,5) / (1,0) / (0,1) / (-4,3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (5,0)
3.	50.83	(0,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (4,5) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (4,3) / (5,0) / (6,0)
4.	(47.28)	(4,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-1,4) / (6,4) / (2,1) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (0,1) /
5.	1:05.40	(-5,6) / (5,-1) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (0,4) /


3x3 in *11.09 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 L' R' D L2 D2 U' R' B' F2 D U2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' L R F' R' F' L' F U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 17, 2011)

Average of 12: 2.59
1. 1.69 U2 R F R' U R' U F2 U' R U'
2. 2.94 R2 F U2 R' U F' U2 R2 F' R' U'
3. 2.28 R2 U' F U' R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
4. 1.19 U' F2 U' R' F U' F R U' R' U'
5. 2.78 U' F2 U R' F2 U F U' F2 R' U'
6. 2.44 F R F2 U' F R' F2 U' F' R' U'
7. 2.78 F2 R2 U' F R U' R2 F U' R' U'
8. (5.17+) U2 F' R F' U R' F R' F2 R2 U'
9. 4.03 F U2 R U' R U F R2 U' R' U'
10. 2.80 U' R2 U' R F2 R' F U2 F' R' U'
11. 3.02 F U' F2 U R' U F R F' R' U'
12. (1.16) F U' F' R2 U R' U2 F2 U2 R' U' 

:/


----------



## Julian (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes said:


> Average of 12: 2.59
> 1. 1.69 U2 R F R' U R' U F2 U' R U'
> 2. 2.94 R2 F U2 R' U F' U2 R2 F' R' U'
> 3. 2.28 R2 U' F U' R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
> ...


PB → :/
?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2011)

Had a counting 4 :/


----------



## Julian (Mar 17, 2011)

I see.


----------



## Meisen (Mar 17, 2011)

New personal best average of 100: 15.642 (Old was 15.750)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.642
1. 16.051 R2 D B2 F' R F B U B' L' F' B U2 L2 F2 L2 D F' B2 U F B2 D2 B2 U'
2. 13.972 D' B R2 U D L' U' B2 L' D2 F' B' R D U' R2 L2 F' R' F2 U2 F R2 F' R
3. 12.827 L2 F' L2 U R' L F B2 L' F R' U' L D' U' R' F' D' U L R' F B2 U' D'
4. 16.244+ L D' L2 U L' B2 U2 F L' U R' F2 L2 R2 U' D2 L' R2 D' R F L2 F B' L
5. 14.246 U D' B D B' L2 F2 B U' L2 D R2 D' F' L' U2 L B L2 D U' B F R' L2
6. 19.861+ L F R F2 L U2 D' B2 F2 L B F2 D2 L U2 B R F2 D F2 B2 D' B' F D'
7. 14.759 F D' L' R F B' L B2 L D F U2 D B F2 D' F2 U D2 R2 B U' B F2 D
8. 15.433 U' D R U2 F U' D2 F2 U F2 D2 F' D' R L' B L' U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F
9. 12.763 D2 R L2 D2 F L B2 R B2 F R B2 D R B' U2 L2 R F' D2 F' B2 R2 B' F
10. 14.125 D R2 U L2 U2 R D2 L D U L2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F2 B D2
11. 16.885 D' R B L2 B' L F' B U F2 L2 R' F' B2 D L F' R2 F L2 B2 D U B2 L2
12. 16.383 U2 F' L' R2 D' R U2 D B2 L R' D' F B D2 L2 R2 U' B F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R
13. 13.941 D' U2 B2 F2 U2 F' U B R2 F D F2 L' D' R2 B2 F2 U2 D R' F R2 F R2 L'
14. 15.493 D' F D2 B L D2 U' B' L U' D2 R F2 U' F2 B L2 F D' L2 R' D' L D' B'
15. 18.533 L2 D R B2 U D' B' R' L D L' R' B' D2 B' D2 U' R2 B' D L F2 U2 R' B2
16. 13.510 D' F2 L D' B' D' U R D' U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 F L' D F2 U R B' R' L2 D
17. 17.005 L2 R2 U2 F' R L2 D R2 L' U L F' U' L D F B D2 U L U' R' L D2 B
18. 15.836 L2 R B' L B2 R' D2 F' U D2 B' U' F2 D L2 D2 B' F' L B' L R2 U' F U'
19. 15.317 F R U R' D' L2 R2 F2 U2 L F L R2 U2 B2 F2 U B U B2 U D B F2 U
20. 14.371 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L R' U L' D' R U2 L D B F2 R U D R' L2 U' L' U2
21. 13.074 F2 L U' R2 F R2 B D2 F2 U2 D' F' R D' U' R L2 F U' R' D R2 L F2 L2
22. 15.940 R2 D2 B' U2 B' F R2 L' F' B U2 L2 U' B L' D U2 B2 R' L B' R D' U L2
23. 14.013 L U' L R2 U2 L' F B2 D U2 L U2 L' F' U F B2 D2 B F D U' F D' L2
24. 17.188 B' F L R F U D L' B2 D' L F2 U B2 U R B' D2 U L U B D R B'
25. 16.698 F2 B2 L' B D F' U D' R' L' U' R L D2 B2 R F2 L F' B' L F2 B2 U2 L
26. 16.076 R F' U B' R L' D2 F2 B R F' R D' L' D L2 F' L2 B' L' R2 U2 B L F
27. 17.172 F' B L' R U R2 L' D U' R' D2 L R2 F2 U' L' D2 B' D2 F' U2 L' U2 B' U2
28. 16.552 D' R U2 R' D' F2 D2 L' R D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F' B' R F D' L2 U2 B2 U' B U'
29. 15.288 L B2 R' B2 D' B2 F2 U R D' R' U' R2 U R2 F D' U2 F2 L' R2 U2 F U' R'
30. 15.847 U R' L' F2 D R' U' L2 R' D R F2 B U' R' F' U R' B D2 B2 L U' D F2
31. 14.560 R2 L F' L' B' L B D' F B' D2 F2 R' L2 D' F B2 R L D R' D2 L2 U' R'
32. 14.774 F B D2 B2 R' F' D2 R' L B' U L2 F R2 D L2 U D' R' L U' F' R' D' B'
33. 14.489 R2 D' U2 R2 D L B D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 L' F' R2 F R U L' U'
34. 13.385 L2 B2 L D L2 B U L' F R2 D U' F2 B L U' F L2 R' F' R U2 D L' D'
35. 15.007 L U2 L' U' D' B L2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 D' R L F' B' U D R' U2 B2 R' D
36. 17.262 L' B' D F L2 D2 R F2 B R2 B R U R' B U D' L' D F' B' L' B F D2
37. 15.892 D R2 L U D B F' R L' U' B2 R2 B2 F' U' D R U2 L F2 L2 D' U2 L B2
38. 12.680 U2 D F' B L' R D2 F B D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B U' B2 R' D2 F B' D F2
39. 14.880 F2 R F2 L2 D2 R' L F2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D' U B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B'
40. 18.337 F' D' U2 R' F U F2 R L' B' L D2 F2 R2 F R B' D R2 U F2 R D2 R L
41. 17.038 D2 R' L2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U R' F B' L2 B L' B U' R F' B' R' U2 B'
42. 17.878 D R2 L2 D' R' B' D U R' B2 R' F D' U B L2 B D' F2 D2 U' R2 D' U' B2
43. 16.212 F U2 L' F R D' R B D' R' L B' F R D' L' D2 F B2 D B' L B2 D' F'
44. 15.147 U' L' U R L2 B2 R L' D2 U' R B2 U2 L2 D' L' R' U2 D' B L' D2 F R2 L'
45. 18.276 L' U2 F' L R D B' D2 U' R L F B2 U D' F' D2 U2 L B2 F' U' R B R'
46. 15.274 L' F' B2 U R2 U' D R L' D R F L R' F L R2 D' L2 B' D' F U B D
47. 16.827 B2 R2 F R2 D2 U F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 U F U' D' B' F2 U2 L R2 B F' D2
48. 15.850 L2 D' R' F2 U2 R2 U L' F L' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' F' U' B2 L B
49. 18.242 R' B' D F2 B' D' U2 R' U' B2 U D R2 U L2 F' U' D B' L U' B' U2 D' R
50. 16.888 F R2 U F2 R2 B L R U' D' F' U' B' D' B2 U R' D U2 B2 D2 U R' D B'
51. 15.582 D L B R2 L' D2 U' L D2 U R U2 L' F' B D' R F2 D B' D R D' U L
52. 14.730 U' F' L' D2 L' U' B F2 L2 F U F2 U2 F2 L' B R D2 L U' R2 L2 U' L F
53. 18.025 B' L2 R U' L2 U2 B' U' F L R2 B2 F2 U2 B U' R2 B2 R2 B2 F' U B D2 B2
54. 16.400 R2 L' F L R B2 U R U B' F' U L' F' U2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R' L U R2 B2
55. 16.752 U' D L U' F L' D2 L' B' D2 U' R' F' D2 L U L2 U2 D L F B D2 R' D'
56. 17.085 B' L2 F2 R' B2 F2 U L2 U' D2 R' F2 L2 D L U' R D B L2 B L F L' R2
57. 15.939 R L' U2 F' R2 F2 B2 R' L2 B D2 U2 R L' U L D R U2 B' R2 D2 B R' B'
58. (30.631) R B2 U2 F' D2 L B2 R' U' B2 F' U D' F L2 D' R' L' F' D R' L' F B2 R'
59. 15.383 D2 F U D F' R' L' D' L' B F R D2 B U' B' D' F L2 R B L2 B' U B2
60. 15.306 R' B2 L D2 L' R2 B2 D' R U2 D B2 R' F U' F R F D U F U2 D R2 L
61. 16.475 F2 L' B' U F' D2 U' F2 L R2 U' L' U L F2 B R2 B F R2 F L U F D'
62. 14.210 L2 B2 R' B2 U R2 F2 L U2 B2 F R' F' R' U2 R U' L' D' L' B' L2 D B' D'
63. 13.861 F2 U2 L' D' L' D F R2 L' U R F D2 F L R2 U D2 R2 L' F2 R B F R'
64. 13.661 F2 B R' U' R' L U R' U2 B D U B2 U D' B D2 L F' B D2 F2 L2 R2 B2
65. 15.850 R' F2 B' U B2 U' L' B' F2 L U2 F2 R' L' D2 R' L' F' U B' U2 B U2 R2 L'
66. 16.052 R' F2 U' B2 U L' F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 U F2 D2 L2 B R' F L2 D' F U2 L F2
67. 15.063 B R' F' B U2 L' B2 F2 U' F' R2 L2 U' L' F B2 D F D2 F U' F' B2 L2 U
68. 12.649 F2 R' B' F U R2 L2 F2 L U D' B' U' F2 L F B2 L D B R2 B' D2 B2 L
69. 14.951 L R F' R2 L' U' B D' R' F2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 U' F R' D' U2 B F R2 F' B'
70. 17.387 L' D' U' R' B' L U2 L' U L2 B L' D' F2 D' U' L R B F D2 R' U' D' B'
71. (12.322) L F' U2 B2 L' D2 L' D' B2 F' L2 B D' L2 R F' R2 B R' L' F B U2 F R'
72. 14.858 R U L F' R' B2 L' U F R' B' L2 B U L R' F B' R2 D B' R L2 U B2
73. 14.705 B' D' R2 D2 B' R' B2 R' U R F' U' F' B R' B U D F D2 L2 U B2 L2 U
74. 17.116 B2 L' D' B' F2 R' L U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D F L' B2 R F' U2 B L2 B' U D2
75. 17.800 B D R2 U2 D B L B2 R F' B U' B D B F2 U B' D2 R L' B' L R F'
76. 14.713 U F U' B' U' F L D' R2 L B' F2 R2 B' D2 R' B' L2 R D U2 B2 L2 U' R'
77. 16.143 U2 B2 R' L F' B U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' F' D2 U' L2 R2 D L2 B F R L U' D2
78. 13.915 U' L' D U' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 U F2 B' U' R L2 B' R' D' U L' D F' R2 L'
79. 16.334 U2 D' B' R' D' R' B2 R2 U L D' U R L D2 L B2 F' D B2 D' F' B2 U B
80. 17.986 U L U2 R' D L' F' L U L2 F U R' U' B2 D U F2 L F2 L' D' R D L2
81. 18.240 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 B' U' B2 F' L B2 L' R' F R U B F2 L2 R' F L' D'
82. 14.671 D' B' R2 F R' D' B' R L2 U B' U F L2 D' U2 R' U' D2 F' R' D U' R2 L
83. 15.164 L' B2 R2 U' F2 B' L' B2 D' U' B L B' L2 D' R F2 B2 D2 R' D' U2 L U D
84. 16.463 B2 D2 U2 L D' B L U' D B2 D R B' L' R D L' B2 R' U' F L' D F2 L
85. 13.999 U D' B2 D F2 L R2 B' D2 F' U' L' B2 L2 B' R' B L' B U B2 R2 U' D B2
86. 15.693 B2 D B2 U2 D' R D R L' B' L' F U' R B2 D' R' U B F2 D2 U B D' R2
87. 17.649 U2 D2 L' U' D F2 B L' B F2 D' B2 D F D B' D2 U L2 B' R2 F D2 R L
88. 15.587 B2 F U' D2 F' L' F D F2 U2 B' U R2 U2 L2 U F' U2 D2 R' D' F2 D' U2 F
89. 15.568 D U2 R D F2 D U' R B' F' U B F2 R' L' D R2 U B L' D L2 F2 D U'
90. 14.906 R2 U L B U D' B L F2 R2 L B' L' B2 R2 F' L2 F B' U D R' U R' D2
91. 14.909 D' F U' L F' L U2 B2 F L' F R D R2 F2 R U2 F2 B D2 L' F U' D2 B2
92. 15.767 R' L B' R F' U2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F B' L B2 F D L2 D' L U L2 B2
93. 18.794 R2 B' U2 B L' B2 F' R2 L D' R U2 R F U F' U2 D2 L' B2 F2 L' F L2 F2
94. 14.625 D' U' L2 U' R D L F2 R2 F' U R U' F2 R2 L B2 F' R F R U' L D L2
95. 15.517 B2 D' L2 F2 R D U2 F L2 B' L R' D2 R' B2 R' B2 R U' B' R' F2 U B R2
96. 15.573 D U' R' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 L B U D F2 B R B L2 U2 B U' L F' U2 R'
97. 13.982 L2 R U L2 R U2 L2 R F' L D' L2 R' B R2 F R B2 R B D R' F R2 B
98. 14.337 D' U2 B D U B L2 R2 B2 D L U2 F' U2 L' U2 D' R2 D U2 L B F U2 F'
99. 13.401 F D2 R D U' L' F2 B' R D' U' L' F L2 B F2 U2 L B R D F2 L2 F' U
100. 14.881 D L B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U2 L' U' F U' L R D' R F2 R U F B' R F2 R


Solve nr. 58 was a pop :'( Only solve that was sup 20...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 17, 2011)

First recorded 6+ tps solve. I'm sure I've had others.

9.90 nl (R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' oll and y perm)
60 moves - 6.06 tps


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2011)

46.541 5x5 sim single - with parity :O


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 17, 2011)

getting more used to qcube (for 3x3 at least...)

(23.916) 20.968 19.658 (18.425) 18.553 => 19.726
26.136 (15.953) 23.839 19.224 (56.632) 23.916 20.968 19.658 18.425 18.553 21.162 25.593 => 21.747


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

22.58, 24.27, 23.53, 23.35, 27.51, 24.83, 22.94, 26.99, 21.03, 21.31, 25.99, 19.74 = *23.68* ao12 pb .


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 18, 2011)

like your sig :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

So so much potential for PB singles. OLL parity on any fast single near 1 minute <_<

First average in a long time. Dropped 4 seconds. Lol.
stats: (hide)
number of times: 15/15
best time: 1:01.45
worst time: 1:17.14

current avg5: 1:07.67 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 1:07.67 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 1:08.98 (σ = 3.95)
best avg12: 1:08.98 (σ = 3.95)

session avg: 1:09.41 (σ = 3.95)
session mean: 1:09.39

1:09.47, 1:07.27, 1:15.76, *1:02.40[oll parity], 1:12.53, 1:10.40, 1:01.45[oll parity], 1:15.19, 1:09.85, 1:13.28, 1:07.46, 1:08.64, 1:06.90, 1:17.14, 1:03.19[OLL parity]*

Bolded is PB average.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 18, 2011)

9.98 3x3 single
L' B F' U2 F' B' L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F U' F2 L2 F2 D U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> 9.98 3x3 single
> L' B F' U2 F' B' L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F U' F2 L2 F2 D U'



Stïckër pëëlër.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> 9.98 3x3 single
> L' B F' U2 F' B' L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F U' F2 L2 F2 D U'


 
9.47 full step. Fat antisune into CCW U perm.
Epic scramble.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 18, 2011)

Average of 12: 4:24.17
1. 4:37.67 
2. 4:38.61 
3. (4:56.55) 
4. (4:01.43) 
5. 4:22.26 
6. 4:18.65 
7. 4:45.02 
8. 4:17.69
9. 4:15.48 
10. 4:05.39 
11. 4:27.36 
12. 4:13.63 



Spoiler



best time: 4:01.43
worst time: 4:56.55

current avg5: 4:15.60 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 4:15.60 (σ = 1.66)

current avg12: 4:24.17 (σ = 12.05)
best avg12: 4:24.17 (σ = 12.05)

session avg: 4:24.17 (σ = 12.05)
session mean: 4:24.98


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 18, 2011)

good day today 

3x3x3 Average of 5: 16.28
see below

3x3x3 Average of 12: 17.59

1.	19.23	B F' D' F' U2 F2 R2 U L R2 B' U R' B2 F' R F2 D2 U2 B F' L2 R B2 F'
2.	18.39	R' B F' R2 F R2 D' U' B' F' L D2 U R' B' U' L R' B2 U' L' R' U2 L R
3.	(20.44)	U R F2 U F' R' D' B2 L' B2 F' L U' B2 D2 U F D2 U2 B2 F' L R2 B' D'
4.	18.70	R' F' L' R B2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 B2 F' R' U' B' F R B' L U2 F2 U
5.	19.69	R2 D U' L R D2 U2 L2 D' U2 B' L F2 U B2 F U L' R2 B R2 U R' D' U'
6.	15.93	D2 L U2 L' R F U' F2 D' B' F2 R2 D U L2 R' B' F L2 R F R' U' L2 D'
7.	15.83	D' U2 R D' B' L R D2 U' F U B' L2 R2 D2 L' U' B F' L' D U' R D' U'
*8.	17.64	D' U F2 U L2 R2 B' L R D' U B R' B2 D F' L' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F' D' U'
9.	19.30	F D' L2 F' L' R D U' L' F' D F2 L R' D L2 R2 U B' L2 D' L2 R2 B F
10.	(14.74)	L R2 D2 U' L R2 F' L' R2 U L' B R' U' B' D' U R B2 D' B2 F2 R' U' B2
11.	16.02	U2 L2 F2 L' B F2 D2 L U2 L2 B' R B D' B2 L' R B' F R' F U' F2 L2 F
12.	15.18	F' U' F D2 B F2 L2 R2 U' L R' D U2 B' F2 L2 D2 U F2 R' U2 L' R D U2*


6x6x6 mean of 3: 3:20.57
1.	3:21.99
2.	3:17.18
3.	3:22.55

6x6x6 single: 3:11.49


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2011)

I just modified only *5* edges on my GuHong and, without relubing or really warming up (did some random turns/algs), decided to do an average.
12.55 avg12 w/ 12.04 avg5. Nice, nice. First time was 10.63 .



Spoiler



(10.63), 13.52, *11.94, (14.65), 11.10, 11.72, 12.47*, 12.06, 14.36, 12.74, 12.70, 12.89

I then continued, but the average SUCKED. I guess the wise thing to do now would be to finish the mod. O rly?



ThisIsPromising.


----------



## Jai (Mar 18, 2011)

OH: (13.93), 15.81, (15.92), 14.38, 14.23, 15.63, 14.63, 15.33, 14.28, 13.95, 14.75, 14.63 = 14.76


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.76
1. (13.93) U' L' U2 D L U2 D' R L' U2 F L2 U2 D' R D' L B2 F D2 B' R' B2 L U2 
2. 15.81 R L B F R F' U B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F D F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B R2 B U' 
3. (15.92) R' D2 L' D2 B2 F2 D2 R F B R' F2 R L2 U2 D' F U2 B2 F D U R2 F R2 
4. 14.38 F' D' B2 F' R F2 B' U2 D2 B L B R2 L B2 F D L B L2 F2 D' L' F2 R' 
5. 14.23 B' L2 U' D2 B L F2 R2 U R B2 L B2 F' D2 L2 D' B U2 F R' D' L B F2 
6. 15.63 D' U2 F L F2 B R2 L2 B L' B2 U2 F R2 F B L D L R' B' R' B2 D F 
7. 14.63 R' F U B2 R2 D2 R F' B L' B F R F' D F R' U L2 B' F' R U F2 D2 
8. 15.33 F' L' D' B2 D B' D2 L' R2 D2 L' B' L D2 B' L D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' 
9. 14.28 D2 U' B F R' F2 L' U' L' U F R' F' L2 D2 F2 L F R2 L2 F' R B2 F D 
10. 13.95 L2 R2 D2 F' R' F' L2 B L U D' F2 L2 U R D R2 U' R' U R' B2 U D2 B' 
11. 14.75 F U B F2 D' F' B' U R L' B2 F2 D' B' F R L' B2 F' U' F R' B R2 L 
12. 14.63 U' R U' D L2 R' U2 L2 R2 B' F L U F' U D2 F U2 B U2 L U2 R' F U2


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2011)

You're still getting faster at OH .


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 18, 2011)

Insane 3x3 session
Average of 12: 13.78
1. 11.38 R2 D' L B U' F L' B2 D' F' B2 L2 U2 D B' F2 L' D U B L' U D2 B2 L' 
2. 14.25 D' F2 U' L' R' U R F D2 R2 U2 F' D' U B' U B U' F' R2 D F U2 D2 B 
3. 12.30(PLL skip) L2 U' B' L' B' D' F2 L' D' R2 F2 D' U L' U' L' R D F B2 R2 U R2 U2 D 
4. (10.31(PLL skip)) L' U2 R F2 D2 F' R L U2 R2 B' D' B' F' R2 D B2 D' R2 B L D2 L' D' R 
5. 12.05 U B' F2 D2 U L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 U' L F' B2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 R' B' 
6. 15.69+ B2 R2 U F L' F B2 L2 U' D F R' D' F2 D R B' U' L2 F R2 U' R' U2 F 
7. 14.28 B' R2 U L' B2 U2 R L2 F2 U2 D' L' U2 L2 F' D' L R B2 D' U L' R D L' 
8. (18.18) R2 U2 B' R F U' D' L' R' D F L' B F' D F D L B2 D' B' F D' R2 D 
9. 15.19 R2 D' R U L U B2 F L' U R D U2 R F' D L' B' L' U2 L' R' D B R' 
10. 14.53 D' B' U' F' D' R' D2 U' R B2 U R' D U' R' D2 R2 F U2 R' L' F D2 B L' 
11. 13.72 L' U D' L B2 L B2 R' D R U' L F2 L B' F R' B2 R U' F2 B2 R' F' B' 
12. 14.38 U2 L' B' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 B R' F B L2 F B R' D L2 F L' R2 

Old PB was 14.66 
But what's really insane is this:

11.38, (14.25), 12.30(PLL skip), (10.31(PLL skip)), 12.05 = 11.91 

Old PB was 13.65 

_And _10.31 is single PB! 
_And_ all on video!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice Cameron. :tu


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Anthony

number of times: 165/165
best time: 1.11
worst time: 4.24

current avg5: 2.53 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 1.77 (σ = 0.05)

current avg12: 2.52 (σ = 0.28)
best avg12: 1.89 (σ = 0.23)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.89
1. 1.77 U R2 F2 R' U F2 U R2 U R2 U'
2. 2.11 F2 R2 F R' F R2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
3. 2.07 U' F R' U2 R' U R' U2 F R' U'
4. (2.37) U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U R' F' R' U'
5. 1.44 R U2 F' R' U2 F U R' U' R' U'
6. 1.85 U R' U2 F' R F2 U F2 U' R' U'
7. 2.02 F' U' R' U2 F R2 U2 F U R' U'
8. 1.70 R2 U2 F' R F2 R F2 U' F2 R' U'
9. 1.82 U2 F U F' R2 U R2 F2 U R' U'
10. 2.31 R' F R2 U2 F' R' F R2 U R2 U'
11. (1.36) R' F R' F R F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
12. 1.78 R' U' R2 F R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U'



current avg100: 2.29 (σ = 0.45)
*best avg100: 2.26 (σ = 0.42)*

session avg: 2.42 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 2.42
Times:


Spoiler



1.85, 2.12, 1.80, 2.34, 2.24, 2.59, 2.22, 2.70, 2.40, 2.75, 1.92, 1.69, 2.86, 2.97, 2.71, 2.09, 2.85, 2.71, 3.10, 2.71, 2.14, 2.97, 4.24, 2.90, 2.67, 2.74, 3.14, 3.03, 3.54, 3.25, 2.51, 2.41, 2.69, 2.30, 2.63, 2.55, 2.55, 2.71, 4.03, 2.53, 3.09, 3.40, 2.42, *2.60, 2.66, 2.36, 3.04, 2.56, 2.74, 2.12, 2.90, 2.25, 2.68, 2.28, 2.37, 2.49, 1.99, (4.08), 2.33, 2.27, 2.70, 1.28, 3.14, 2.34, 2.66, 2.41, 2.17, 1.71, 1.78, 1.77, 2.11, 2.07, 2.37, 1.44, 1.85, 2.02, 1.70, 1.82, 2.31, 1.36, 1.78, 2.27, 2.67, 2.63, 2.29, 2.56, 1.70, 1.90, 1.74, 2.19, 2.69, 2.77, 1.92, 2.34, 2.64, 2.21, 2.24, 2.65, 2.44, 2.34, 2.10, 2.01, 1.80, 2.13, 2.95, 2.26, 1.58, 1.89, 2.00, 1.83, 2.75, 2.73, 1.94, 2.42, 1.89, 2.01, 1.90, 2.36, 1.95, 2.18, 2.17, 1.77, (1.11), 2.11, 2.24, 1.65, 2.46, 2.00, 2.17, 2.65, 2.48, 2.60, 2.41, 3.18, 1.94, 2.06, 1.70, 2.80, 2.70, 2.35, 3.50, 3.09, 2.09,* 2.75, 3.55, 2.63, 3.78, 2.38, 2.27, 2.55, 2.66, 1.86, 3.80, 2.84, 2.21, 2.99, 2.07, 2.54, 2.48, 2.60, 2.04, 2.72, 2.85, 2.11, 2.76


----------



## Selkie (Mar 18, 2011)

Straight after getting a new pb ao5 in Race to sub 30 thread, then comes another 

3x3: Average of 5: 28.40

1. 28.23 U' L B D' U L F U R' D R2 U F L2 U2 D' F' L' B2 R2 D2 R F' B2 U 
2. 29.53 B U2 R D L2 D2 F' D F2 B2 U D' F2 U2 R L D F' U2 F R' U2 L D' F 
3. (33.05) U R2 F' U2 B' U F' U2 B L2 U' L U R' U D2 L2 F2 D2 F' L' D2 B2 D L 
4. (25.37) B2 D' F' R D' B D' B' D B F' U2 B2 R' L' B2 R D2 F2 B R F B D' B2 
5. 27.44 F B2 U L B' L' R2 B2 U R F2 B' D R2 D' B F L B F R L2 D B2 R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Average of 12: 22.98
1. 24.84 F2 L' U B2 R' F' R L F R2 D' L B U2 R U' D' R' D' F B2 D2 B' R D2 
2. 23.22 U2 F' B' L F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 R' L' U R' F B' R2 F' U' F2 U2 B R2 F' U 
3. 22.11 D U2 F2 L' B' U' B' U2 B' L' F U2 R B' F' U D' L B R B2 U L D' B2 
4. 24.41 D U2 R2 F' D U' R' L' B' D' L' R2 B2 L R2 U' F' R' D' L B' F U R2 B 
5. 24.84 F U2 D L U2 L2 U' R D2 B2 R' F' L U' R L2 F' U2 D2 R' L2 F2 U2 B' F' 
6. (20.34) L2 B L' F R' U R U L2 B2 U' B F L' F D2 L' R' F2 R L F2 R B D2 
7. 23.43 B U L B' D L2 B L R2 F2 U' D2 F' L' B' U2 D' B F' D' L2 F' B R L' 
8. 21.11 U' L' F L U2 L R D' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R' U F' U2 F L' D' U' R2 U D' R' 
9. 21.66 D' R2 D' F2 R F R' D' B D2 F2 L' R' D U F2 B' R D2 B R2 B L D' U 
10. (26.79) R2 F' U R2 B D' B' D U F2 D' U' L' U2 L' F' R' D2 L2 D' B U F' U' R2 
11. 22.01 L' U2 B R L2 F2 B2 R F2 D' U2 F' D2 R' U B F2 R2 U' D R2 L' D2 L' U 
12. 22.20[oll skip j perm] U F' L2 F' B U F2 D F' D' B' U2 F' D2 L' F R L' F' L2 D' F' D2 B2 L'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> 0_o
> 
> PB Average of 12: 12.88
> 1. 11.14 F2 R2 D' F2 R' L2 U' D R F' D2 U2 B' F2 R' U F L2 D2 L' R B2 L' R2 F2
> ...


 Lol. Just realized you had my PB ao12 beat by .01. And I beat my ao12 by .01..we are tied. 

Second sub13 ao12 ever . And PB.
Done with my OH cube since my main isn't with me ATM. I quite like using my OH cube. Forces slower turning and in the end I get fast times .
Average of 12: 12.88
1. 12.57 B D B2 R L B2 U B' D2 U R2 B F2 D R F U' L2 F D B2 R B F2 D2 
2. 13.57 L2 F2 L' B F' L U' L' U D R D U L U R2 D' B' D' L F' B' L F2 U2 
3. 12.72 D2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' U' R2 U D2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 R' D B R2 U2 
4. 13.05 D' F' R F U B' D2 F' L R2 F' D L2 U D' R2 F' D2 B F L2 U' L' R D' 
5. (11.25) F2 B2 D2 U B2 R U2 D R' L' F2 D2 U' F' D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D L' R2 F' B 
6. 13.60 R2 D F L2 U2 L' B' L D2 B' L' D' R' B2 L B' F' D F2 B U' R B R' F 
7. 13.54 B2 U2 B2 F L R U2 B' D' R' L B2 D' B' U F2 U R' U B L2 U2 D2 F D 
8. 12.93 D B2 U L2 D L B2 U2 F' R U' R2 F' L' D' B' D' U' B R U L F2 R F' 
9. 11.95 U D L D2 R D2 R2 B F' L B2 D B2 L' U' L B' R F' R D L' D' U L' 
10. (14.36) B2 U' B2 R U' B2 U L' D' B R' L D' L' D' F L2 D U2 B' F2 U B D F' 
11. 12.74 R2 F2 D2 F B2 R D2 F2 B2 R D' B D' B D' R L' B2 D2 R2 L' F2 B' U2 F' 
12. 12.14 R D2 B F' L2 D2 L2 R D' F B U2 B2 L2 D U R2 U L R' F' U R' B' D2 

Dang 14..


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 18, 2011)

Megaminx Average of 5:

Average: 1:32.11
Standard Deviation: 3.83
Best Time: 1:22.66
Worst Time: 1:54.99
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:22.66)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2.	1:34.13	R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3.	1:25.31	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

4.	(1:54.99)	R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5.	1:36.90	R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## spitcuba (Mar 18, 2011)

YAYY!!
4x4 single: 31.19 L2 Fw2 F' Rw U' L Uw2 L2 R' D U L' F' L2 Rw R2 B' Fw' F' R Uw' U' L Rw' R' B' F D B2 Fw2 D' F2 Uw B2 F Uw U' Rw D2 Fw'


----------



## Owen (Mar 18, 2011)

Average of 5: 21.72
1. 21.69 
2. 20.96 
3. (19.88) 
4. 22.51 
5. (23.56) 

Just got my GuHong.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Mar 18, 2011)

I got a new PB avg5 on Master Magic.

Average: 1.72
Standard Deviation: 0.03
Best Time: 1.68
Worst Time: 1.93
Individual Times:
1. (1.93)
2. 1.69
3. 1.77
4. 1.69
5. (1.68)

Yeah, I know I'm awesome!!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 18, 2011)

18.88 Average of 5 OH.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 18.88 Average of 5 OH.


 
Chris, we're racing to an official sub-20. I slacked off and slipped back to sup-25, practiced this week, and I'm at a 21 average again


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Chris, we're racing to an official sub-20. I slacked off and slipped back to sup-25, practiced this week, and I'm at a 21 average again


 
Oh, bring it on! I'm so gonna sub 20 at Iowa Open


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh, bring it on! I'm so gonna sub 20 at Iowa Open


 
Your average beats mine by about .5 :/ oh well.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 18, 2011)

3:49.66 2-5 relay


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 18, 2011)

lubix ultimate =pb times



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 18, 2011 6:14:41 PM - 6:25:21 PM

Mean: 23.43
Standard deviation: 2.73
Best Time: 19.30
Worst Time: 28.40

Best average of 5: 20.87
3-7 - (27.40) 22.55 20.43 19.63 (19.30)

Best average of 12: 23.34
1-12 - 24.28 23.55 27.40 22.55 20.43 19.63 (19.30) 24.02 (28.40) 25.00 24.76 21.82

1. 24.28 D B2 U L2 U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' U' L' F2 U' R2 U' B U'
2. 23.55 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U2 B' U' R' F D B2 F2 L D B
3. 27.40 B2 U B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F U' L B2 L' U2 L F R B
4. 22.55 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 D F2 D2 U2 B' U' R' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L B' U2
5. 20.43 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R U L' D2 B2 U R2 F' L' B U'
6. 19.63 L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' R' B2 F' D B2 U R2 D' B' F2
7. 19.30 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F U R2 D L B2 F' U' R' U'
8. 24.02 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U R2 L2 B U' B2 F2 L' D U L' U2 L'
9. 28.40 F2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 D B2 R' B' F2 D
10. 25.00 U' B2 D L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' B D R2 D2 R2 U' L' U2
11. 24.76 L2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 B R D' B2 D2 R' F R F' L2 U2
12. 21.82 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 F L D B F' U2 F2 R'


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2011)

I finished modding my DaYan GuHong, went overboard on the Lubix I put in, and well...

...have a look:



Spoiler



12.88, 15.96, (17.70), 15.14, 14.12, 13.10, 12.93, 15.05, 15.22, 13.79, 14.52, 12.13, 15.78, 13.48, 14.74, 12.14, 12.93, 13.10, *11.95, 11.84, 12.74, 13.07, 12.15, 13.96, 13.23, 10.38, (9.96), 11.55, 12.10, 12.62*, 13.12, 17.16, 11.76, 13.33, 12.54, 11.92, 13.64


See the decrease? Yeah.

number of times: 37/37
best time: 9.96 NL
worst time: 17.70

current avg5: 12.60 (σ = 0.58)
_best avg5: 11.34 (σ = 0.72)_

current avg12: 12.30 (σ = 0.92)
*best avg12: 12.16 (σ = 0.79)
*
session avg: 13.32 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 13.34

There's still too much Lubix. PB coming soon? 2 weeks to Dallas Open...


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not practicing 3x3 OH right now, but I decided to do an avg12 for fun, and got this.

Average: 30.94
Standard Deviation: 2.17
Best Time: 26.22
Worst Time: 41.91
Individual Times:
1. (26.22) R' U L' R' B2 F L' D U R U F U L R' B L D2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R B
2. 27.03 R B2 D2 U F2 L2 F' L' R2 D' L' B' F D2 U2 F2 R' D2 U' F' L R' D U' R'
3. 30.71 B2 F' R2 D' U L' R D L B F D' F2 R2 D2 U2 B' F D' L' R2 D' B F R'
4. 32.30 R D2 B' L2 R B2 F L D2 U L R2 B L D2 L R' B F R' U' R' D' U' F2
5. 28.02 D2 L R2 D' R F R' B2 U' F D U2 L' R D2 U2 L R' U B L R' B D2 R
6. 29.08 D B F2 U2 R2 U' B F2 L2 R' B' F2 U' L2 D U2 L' R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' U B
7. 32.84 L2 F' L R' D2 U F2 L2 R B' D2 U' L R2 B' L' R2 B' F' R' D B2 F L2 D
8. 35.27 B2 F U' F2 L F' D2 U L2 R' B2 U B' F R2 D2 U2 L' R' D U' B' F2 D U2
9. (41.91) L2 R' F' U B2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' F L2 D2 B' L' U L R2 B F2 R2 F2 R2
10. 30.09 L R B2 F R U L2 B' F2 L' D' U L R' D' F L D' B' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2
11. 32.97 B' F L2 R' B D' U' L' B' D2 L2 R B' D2 L2 U2 B D U2 L' F2 D2 L R F2
12. 31.06 U' F' L2 F R B' L F L B2 L2 R B2 F2 U B D U' R U2 F R D2 F' R

I also got a PB avg5 in this avg12.

Average: 28.59
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 26.22
Worst Time: 32.30
Individual Times:
1. (26.22) R' U L' R' B2 F L' D U R U F U L R' B L D2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R B
2. 27.03 R B2 D2 U F2 L2 F' L' R2 D' L' B' F D2 U2 F2 R' D2 U' F' L R' D U' R'
3. 30.71 B2 F' R2 D' U L' R D L B F D' F2 R2 D2 U2 B' F D' L' R2 D' B F R'
4. (32.30) R D2 B' L2 R B2 F L D2 U L R2 B L D2 L R' B F R' U' R' D' U' F2
5. 28.02 D2 L R2 D' R F R' B2 U' F D U2 L' R D2 U2 L R' U B L R' B D2 R

I have no idea how I got better at 3x3 OH.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 18, 2011)

PB single:16:00

B U R' B' F' L2 R U R' B2 U2 B F2 D2 F2 D2 U' B L2 R' B2 L' R D' U'

edit: tried again, and got 14.40?

can I count this as a PB?

edit:13.56!!

edit: 13.43!!!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol no, you can't practice a scramble then count it as your pb lmao :fp.


danthecuber said:


> PB single:1600
> 
> B U R' B' F' L2 R U R' B2 U2 B F2 D2 F2 D2 U' B L2 R' B2 L' R D' U'
> 
> ...


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 18, 2011)

You should try the scramble. 
Sick cross+f2l
then anti sune and t-perm


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 19, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> You should try the scramble. You might get a PB
> Sick cross+f2l
> then anti sune and t-perm


 
:fp You can't count a solve as a PB if someone gave it to you. I thought I already explained this.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, forgot


----------



## EricReese (Mar 19, 2011)

And yet the 16.00 time is still in your signature..


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> And yet the 16.00 time is still in your signature..


 
why wouldn't it be?

you said i couldn't practice scrambles.


----------



## Julian (Mar 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> And yet the 16.00 time is still in your signature..


I think the 16.00 is what he got on his first try.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 19, 2011)

Anonymouscuber was saying that you are not supposed to count times as PBs from scrambles there were given to him.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

I got that scramble myself from official wca scrambler...


----------



## EricReese (Mar 19, 2011)

Misunderstood his post.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Anonymouscuber was saying that you are not supposed to count times as PBs from scrambles there were given to him.


 I was talking about this:



danthecuber said:


> *You should try the scramble. You might get a PB*
> Sick cross+f2l
> then anti sune and t-perm


----------



## EricReese (Mar 19, 2011)

I know.


----------



## Julian (Mar 19, 2011)

First sub-15 single!!! 
R2 B2 U' R L D2 B2 L' U R2 L U2 R2 D2 B D R B2 F2 L' D' F U D F' 14.49 nonlucky

My solve:
x2 y F' L R' F R2 D'
U' R' U' R
L U L' U L U' L'
R U' R' U y L' U L
L U' L' U y' L' U L
(U) F' r U R' U' r' F R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U2)


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Julian said:


> First sub-15 single!!!
> R2 B2 U' R L D2 B2 L' U R2 L U2 R2 D2 B D R B2 F2 L' D' F U D F' 14.49 nonlucky
> 
> My solve:
> ...


 
update sig


----------



## Julian (Mar 19, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> update sig


Oh yeah, I forgot, thanks.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 19, 2011)

2.84 2x2 avg5
Edit : .68 single


----------



## EricReese (Mar 19, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> 2.84 2x2 avg5
> Edit : .68 single


 
You got scramble for the single?


----------



## Rifqi (Mar 19, 2011)

29.09 avg5 (oh)
(27.07), (29.85), 29.57, 28.61, 29.08


----------



## pappas (Mar 19, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 5.71
worst time: 15.02

current avg5: 10.89 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 9.06 (σ = 0.64)
current avg12: 10.47 (σ = 1.96)
best avg12: 10.47 (σ = 1.96)

session avg: 10.47 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 10.45
SKEWB! Havent practised for ages first avg I do I get this. Only used 3 algs because I forgot the rest.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2011)

59.91 4x4x4 single. OLL parity. 2nd sub1 ever, and first with parity .


----------



## JasonK (Mar 19, 2011)

Pyraminx avg12:

5.59, (5.26), 7.73, 6.72, (8.96), 7.67, 6.05, 7.53, 8.02, 5.81, 7.64, 7.34 = *7.01*

PB before this session was (I think) 7.85


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 19, 2011)

4x4x4 single: 31.85 P

Scramble: Fw F' D' L' Rw2 R2 Fw Uw2 B' U F D Uw' L' Rw' B2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' B Rw2 R D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F L' Rw R U2 B2 Fw Uw L R2 B U Fw2

Not as good as Sebastian, but still pretty good


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 19, 2011)

qcube 3x3

(17.845) (26.927) 19.426 21.207 19.92 18.56 21.864 22.302 18.854 18.491 19.394 21.903 => 20.192

part of a 21.238 avg50, which is a PB by over a second


EDIT: 
jflysim 4x4
1:29.55 single
1:37.30 avg5


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 19, 2011)

555

Single: 1:11.87
Average of 12: 1:21.93
(Average of 20: 1:23.98)


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 19, 2011)

18.88 official single

IDK scramble


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Computer 2x2:

Average of 5: 1.86
1. (1.03) F' U R F U R' F2 R'
2. (2.70) R U' F R' F' U F2 R' F2
3. 2.05 R U' R U R' U R U2
4. 1.31 U R U' F U' R' U' R2
5. 2.23 R2 F' U' R2 F2 U R F2 R2 U'

EDIT:

Average of 12: 2.46
1. 2.74 R' F' U R2 F' U R' U2
2. (3.69) F' U R' U' R F2 U2 R' F'
3. 2.71 R2 U F U2 F R F' R F2
4. 3.52 R U F2 U F R2 F R2 F'
5. (1.03) F' U R F U R' F2 R'
6. 2.70 R U' F R' F' U F2 R' F2
7. 2.05 R U' R U R' U R U2
8. 1.31 U R U' F U' R' U' R2
9. 2.23 R2 F' U' R2 F2 U R F2 R2 U'
10. 3.11 R F R2 F R2 U R' F2 R U'
11. 2.26 F2 U F U R2 U
12. 2.00 R F' U F R U' R2 U R'


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> 18.88 official single
> 
> IDK scramble


 
you went to a comp today?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 20, 2011)

4x4 PB's: 

1:21.29 Average of 5:

1.	1:20.23	Fw' U2 L D' R' F' L B2 Fw2 F2 L' Uw' Fw' D' Rw' R' B' Fw D2 Uw' U2 L R' Fw2 L2 R' D B2 L2 U B' D Uw2 U2 L R' D Rw D2 Uw'
2.	(1:31.36)	B' F2 D' F2 Rw2 B D' U B Fw2 F' L2 D2 B Fw F U' L2 R2 B2 Fw2 F2 L Fw2 R' F' L Rw' R D B2 Fw2 Uw' U B' F2 L' F' Uw2 U'
3.	1:25.48	B R B U2 Rw' B Fw F' L' Uw2 L2 R B2 R' U2 L' D F' Rw Fw2 Uw' U2 R2 D' U' Fw L' R B Fw' L' B2 F2 D B D B Uw Fw' U'
4.	1:18.17	R' D' L' Rw' Fw D' Uw' U' L B' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D Fw2 F2 U L2 Rw R2 B' Fw2 F' R' D' U' B R2 B' Fw F' L2 Fw' F' D' Uw2 U' B2
5.	(1:07.84)	Uw B' R Fw2 Uw' U Fw Rw B2 Rw2 U B2 Fw2 F2 D2 L2 Rw2 U2 F2 R' Uw B2 Fw' F' U2 Rw' Fw L Fw' D Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F' Rw D2 Rw2

1:07.84 Single: Uw B' R Fw2 Uw' U Fw Rw B2 Rw2 U B2 Fw2 F2 D2 L2 Rw2 U2 F2 R' Uw B2 Fw' F' U2 Rw' Fw L Fw' D Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F' Rw D2 Rw2


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 20, 2011)

(11.82), 8.91, 8.54, 9.72, 8.96, 9.31, 8.72, 10.05, 10.30, (8.18), 9.56, 8.43 = 9.25 avg12

rolled 11.82 with 11.19 so ... yeah

scrambles


Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.25
1. (11.82) L F2 D2 B' F L' U' D L U2 R' F' L2 F' U2 R' F2 D' F' R D U B' D L' 
2. 8.91 L2 U D2 L U D' B' F2 D F' R' D' B L R B2 U L F' D' F' U2 D B' R2 
3. 8.54 L' R' B' R' U F2 L' R2 D L F R2 U2 L' U2 B F2 D B L D' L' F U2 L' 
4. 9.72 F U2 F U2 R2 B F2 L2 R' B2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 B' L' R' B2 R' L U' B' L D 
5. 8.96 R2 F U2 R' U D' F2 L D L' U' R L' U F' L2 D2 R B2 D U2 L' D' B R2 
6. 9.31 R2 F' L' R' B R F2 B2 U R' F' R' L' B2 R2 D L' U' R2 U D B2 L' R' U 
7. 8.72 R B' L2 F U B F2 R F2 D2 F' D2 B2 R U' R2 B F U2 L D2 R F2 B' U' 
8. 10.05 F D F B2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 D B U2 R' B' R2 F R' D' R2 F' B' L2 R2 F R2 
9. 10.30 B' L U B' F' U2 B' R' U R L' B F R' L2 D2 B R' L D2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 
10. (8.18) R2 D L B F' R U' D2 B D' B2 R' F' D' B D R' F2 R2 B' F' D U2 B' R2 
11. 9.56 U2 D2 B' D' U L2 F' D' R U' L R F2 B D' L D' R U' D' R' F' D2 R B2 
12. 8.43 L2 U2 F' D2 R U D2 R' B U2 B' L D' U' B D2 L' R U' F U B F U2 R'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 20, 2011)

No  was something like F2 R' U i think?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 20, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> (11.82), 8.91, 8.54, 9.72, 8.96, 9.31, 8.72, 10.05, 10.30, (8.18), 9.56, 8.43 = 9.25 avg12
> 
> rolled 11.82 with 11.19 so ... yeah
> 
> ...


 
I love you so much Green. Words cannot express. <3

Got a 22.52 Avg5 OH today. 24.82 Avg12. Both PBs. Getting so much faster at OH <3. I'd post the scrambles, but I was using iiTimer on my sister's iPod in a mall. =\


----------



## EricReese (Mar 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 4x4 PB's:
> 
> 1:21.29 Average of 5:
> 
> ...


 
Whats your ao12? How are you a ton faster at 3x3 yet we are the same in 4x4?


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 20, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5:

Average: *13.73*
Standard Deviation: 0.29
Best Time: 12.66
Worst Time: 17.81
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	14.22	R2 U2 L R2 B' L R B' D R U2 R D R U2 B L' R2 B' L2 B2 F L R U'
2.	13.33	R' F L R F' U2 R2 D U2 B2 R' D' U2 L' R' D F' D F2 D' B F2 D2 B D2
3.	(17.81)	D B2 L' R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 D' U' R2 U' B U' R2 D F D L' D U'
4.	13.63	R D' U2 B F2 R2 F' L' U2 F' L2 B' F2 D U R2 F' L2 R D2 L' U2 L' R D
5.	(12.66)	L R' D' U F2 D' U2 F L2 R U' B' D2 B F' D' F2 L D U L D' B2 L2 R2



and:

3x3 Average of 12:

Average: 15.41
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 12.66
Worst Time: 18.43
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	14.22	R2 U2 L R2 B' L R B' D R U2 R D R U2 B L' R2 B' L2 B2 F L R U'
2.	13.33	R' F L R F' U2 R2 D U2 B2 R' D' U2 L' R' D F' D F2 D' B F2 D2 B D2
3.	17.81	D B2 L' R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 D' U' R2 U' B U' R2 D F D L' D U'
4.	13.63	R D' U2 B F2 R2 F' L' U2 F' L2 B' F2 D U R2 F' L2 R D2 L' U2 L' R D
5.	(12.66)	L R' D' U F2 D' U2 F L2 R U' B' D2 B F' D' F2 L D U L D' B2 L2 R2
6.	15.21	L R F' D2 U2 B F' L D' L2 R2 B F' L' B F' L' R2 D2 B L2 D R D L'
7.	17.84	D2 L2 R' D2 B D2 U2 F2 R' B' U2 L2 R D2 U B' U' B F' D' U2 B2 D2 U B2
8.	14.71	D B2 L' B2 D' U2 B2 F D' U2 R' F R B D2 U' L R2 D2 B' L B2 F2 D' U'
9.	14.06	L' R B' F D2 F U2 B' F' D2 U' B' F L' U2 B L' R D' U2 L' R B2 R2 F
10.	15.50	L R D2 U L R2 D' U' B2 D U' B' U2 L' D L R' B' F' R' D' B' F' U2 B'
11.	17.78	D R' B' F2 L' D U' B' D2 U2 F2 L' B U2 L B L' R' B L F' L R' D2 U'
12.	(18.43)	B F D F2 D B L' R B2 D' U2 F2 D U' B F' L B2 R2 D2 R' U2 F L' U'


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Mar 20, 2011 10:34:16 AM - 10:46:38 AM

Mean: 23.26
Standard deviation: 2.89
Best Time: 19.81
Worst Time: 29.87

Best average of 5: 21.57
5-9 - (25.16) 20.36 21.72 22.64 (20.19)
*
Best average of 12: 22.95*
1-12 - 20.94 24.20 23.49 (29.87) 25.16 20.36 21.72 22.64 20.19 26.97 23.78 (19.81)

1. 20.94 D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 R' U2 R' D U B R' U F' D2 L'
2. 24.20 D U2 R2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 F' D2 R' B2 L U2 F' R2 L
3. 23.49 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 L' B2 R B' D2 F' U' B L F L
4. 29.87 B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U L' B' U B F' U' F2 U2 R D B2
5. 25.16 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U F D B2 D' R' B2 R' B D' F
6. 20.36 F2 D B2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 D' U' R L2 B2 F' L' D F2 U' L2 B L
7. 21.72 R2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' B2 R2 B2 D2 F' D U2 F L' U2
8. 22.64 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F' R' U2 F' L D' U2 B2 F' R
9. 20.19 D U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F B2 U2 B' D F2 R L U B U'
10. 26.97 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R' B F' L U2 R L2 D' L B2 D'
11. 23.78 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' L D2 B' U2 L D2 F2 U' L
12. 19.81 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R L2 D B' F U2 F2 D B' R2 U


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Whats your ao12? How are you a ton faster at 3x3 yet we are the same in 4x4?


 
Why do you always ask the stupidest questions?


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 20, 2011)

i got my first sub 1 minute OH time, my pb. It was 49.293 nl which is also sub 50. lol


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 20, 2011)

Got this like an hour ago

11.90, (10.51), 11.97, 10.52, 12.34, 11.85, 12.01, 11.29, (13.26), 11.02, 10.56, 11.38 = 11.48

Yes. First sub-11.5 average of 12. The only PLL skip was one of the 12's.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 20, 2011)

woot 5x5

1:56.37, 2:02.23, 2:00.84, 2:04.80, 2:00.49 = 2:01.19


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 20, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.19
worst time: 23.53

current avg5: 15.13 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 11.72 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 13.97 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 12.67 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 13.69 (σ = 1.44)
best avg100: 13.69 (σ = 1.44)


Spoiler



14.41, 15.95, 14.09, 13.90, 13.61, 13.76, 12.62, 14.20, 14.68, 15.30, 18.01, 13.10, 14.23, 11.60, 15.04, 11.19, 10.74, 12.37, 13.20, 12.97, 14.06, 11.55, 13.24, 13.42, 13.15, 13.25, 13.27, 14.39, 12.04, 14.98, 14.51, 13.67, 16.34, 12.50, 12.41, 12.39, 12.67, 12.26, 15.34, 13.39, 23.53, 13.43, 13.91, 15.47, 12.08, 15.53, 13.47, 12.78, 14.65, 10.88, 13.09, 13.82, 14.73, 13.12, 15.10, 14.50, 12.92, 14.22, 13.84, 15.28, 13.50, 14.74, 10.28, 13.87, 14.05, 14.40, 11.42, 16.92, 12.98, 11.12, 15.65, 12.49, 15.73, 12.94, 15.10, 13.11, 12.42, 13.74, 12.57, 14.35, 13.33, 15.42, 12.14, 12.17, 16.14, 13.53, 12.92, 12.04, 11.37, 14.05, 14.13, 15.38, 14.25, 13.31, 10.19[fuuuu so close], 15.71, 15.45, 14.21, 15.91, 11.88



PB 12/100


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

PB Ao100: 24.60


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 20, 2011 10:34:16 AM - 1:15:19 PM

Mean: 24.60
Standard deviation: 3.01
Best Time: 17.54
Worst Time: 31.32

Best average of 5: 21.57
5-9 - (25.16) 20.36 21.72 22.64 (20.19)

Best average of 12: 22.95
1-12 - 20.94 24.20 23.49 (29.87) 25.16 20.36 21.72 22.64 20.19 26.97 23.78 (19.81)

1. 20.94 D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 R' U2 R' D U B R' U F' D2 L'
2. 24.20 D U2 R2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 F' D2 R' B2 L U2 F' R2 L
3. 23.49 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 L' B2 R B' D2 F' U' B L F L
4. 29.87 B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U L' B' U B F' U' F2 U2 R D B2
5. 25.16 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U F D B2 D' R' B2 R' B D' F
6. 20.36 F2 D B2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 D' U' R L2 B2 F' L' D F2 U' L2 B L
7. 21.72 R2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' B2 R2 B2 D2 F' D U2 F L' U2
8. 22.64 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F' R' U2 F' L D' U2 B2 F' R
9. 20.19 D U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F B2 U2 B' D F2 R L U B U'
10. 26.97 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R' B F' L U2 R L2 D' L B2 D'
11. 23.78 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' L D2 B' U2 L D2 F2 U' L
12. 19.81 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R L2 D B' F U2 F2 D B' R2 U
13. 30.16 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L D' B2 F' R2 U2 F L' U2 R U'
14. 24.01 D B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R' U B2 L2 F U F R D U2
15. 30.06 D' R2 B2 U L2 U F2 L2 D L2 F D' R B' U' L D U B2 U' L'
16. 21.55 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B R2 D' U' F2 U L F' U R' D'
17. 23.74 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B F2 U' F2 D' L' U' F D' L' U
18. 28.33 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 F' R D' L' F' U2 B F2 R' F' D2
19. 24.77 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D B D F2 R L2 U2 B2 R' D B2 U'
20. 22.37 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 L' U F2 D' B' D2 R' U2 B' R' U'
21. 19.78 R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 U R' L2 D' F2 D2 L' B R F' U2
22. 26.68 L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F D B' D L B2 D L2 D B'
23. 22.66 D L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L' D2 B' U F L2 D2 U
24. 24.55 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' U' B2 L2 D L' B L' D2 U2
25. 25.57 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B D2 B' D R' D' F U B2 U
26. 23.44 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L F' U B U2 R' D' R2 U2 L2 U
27. 25.16 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R' F R' D2 R' L' B D' F' U' L2
28. 22.95 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F' R' L' U' L2 F L' D2 R2 B' D2
29. 23.04 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B D2 L F D L D2 U' F2 D L'
30. 23.92 B2 D L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' B' U R F U B F' U2 R'
31. 28.01 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L F D R2 B R' L2 D' L F'
32. 24.15 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 F' U' L' D' F U L2 B' F R
33. 26.70 U R2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B D' B' F' R' F D' B U' F' U
34. 28.91 L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U F' L2 B R U' R2 D' F2 D2 L' D2
35. 22.59 U L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L R2 D F R2 F' L2 F U2 F2 U'
36. 26.97 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' R B2 L2 F' D' B R2 B L U'
37. 23.41 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 B U L2 B R D' F U2 B L2
38. 30.85 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D U F2 R2 D' B' U' B R' U' R2 D2 L' B R2
39. 22.71 F2 D' U' R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D B R' U2 F' D U' L U'
40. 23.58 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B' U2 R' U2 B L D2 R B' D' U'
41. 28.18 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' B U2 L2 U L' F R2 F U' F' U'
42. 18.61 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 B' F' L F U2 L2 U' R' L
43. 30.12 D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' U L' U2 L2 D' U2 B F U' L D2
44. 28.41 U' F2 R2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' B' R2 U R' L U' L B2 D2 B' L2
45. 25.57 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B D L2 D' F' U2 L' B U2 F2 U'
46. 28.74 U' F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 R F' R' L' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L
47. 23.78 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 D' B' D2 F R2 U' L' U F U' L
48. 31.32 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' R F' U2 R' F U2 R B D
49. 25.10 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 L U R' U2 F' R U B' F L
50. 24.43 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L U' L2 F D2 R2 U F' D2 F'
51. 23.88 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' U B' U' F R L' F R' F2 L2 U2
52. 24.88 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D F L' F R' L2 F' D R' B' D U'
53. 23.06 U F2 D' U' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R' F' U R D2 R F R L B D2
54. 22.60 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R' D' U B' D2 B2 L2
55. 23.41 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U R' D U2 F2 L' U' F U2 R2 F2 U2
56. 26.22 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 B' D' F R' U' F R' D2 L' D' U2
57. 21.58 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 D U' R' D2 R F' L2 U B2 D F'
58. 23.24 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' R' F L' D2 L U B2 L F2 L2
59. 18.09 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 B' F' D' B L' D' R2 D2 B U
60. 26.21 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U F2 R' U' B R2 F U B' F' R2 L D2
61. 22.13 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 L' B' D2 R2 D L F2 R F' U'
62. 23.47 D L2 D2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B' R' F' D' U' B R F D B
63. 25.41 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B' L F' U' L2 U2 B2 R F L2 U2
64. 27.13 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D U' B2 L' B' R' D F2 L2 F U2 B D2 U2
65. 25.80 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L U R' B' F2 U2 L B D2 U
66. 30.10 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 D R2 B D' L' F L U L2 B' R' L' D'
67. 26.65 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 L' B' F R' L' B2 D' F2 U
68. 21.17 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 D F L B2 U
69. 25.15 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 L' U' B' U2 L F' D B2 R' B2 U
70. 26.06 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' B' R' L D R' B R B2 L2 B'
71. 27.13 D L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' R U B' R2 D2 R2 F' R U2
72. 22.87 U R2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' R2 F L D L D2 B U' L' B2 D2
73. 22.15 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 F D2 U L D' U L' B L B'
74. 23.72 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 L' U B' R2 L F R' B2 U2 R2
75. 24.28 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R U' L' B D' R' F2 D' L' U
76. 23.99 L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U L2 U R2 U2 B' U' L' F R D2 B D2 B D2
77. 25.72 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' L' D2 F D U2 F' U' B2 D U2
78. 29.39 L2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F' U R' B2 U' B' U2 R2 U R2
79. 30.53 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B' R' D2 B F2 R D' F R L' U'
80. 23.85 R2 D' R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B D' R D' B' R B U B' U2
81. 21.20 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 F' R U R2 F' L2 B' F' R U2
82. 19.10 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B D2 F U2 F2 U2 R D F' D U'
83. 22.15 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' U B D' L F U2 B U L
84. 24.37 U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' U2 B D2 U2 R L B D2 R' F' L' U2
85. 27.17 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' R L2 B L2 U2 L' F D2 F R U'
86. 23.48 B2 D R2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L U L D' F R' U2 B2 D2 B' U
87. 21.90 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 U L F R2 B2 D B2 F' U' B L D'
88. 22.54 D2 L2 D L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D R' U2 B' D F' R U' B' F' U'
89. 28.00 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U F2 D R' U B' L F D2 L B' U2 R U2
90. 27.09 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D U2 F2 U R2 F L' F' U B F2 L2 F U2 B' U2
91. 24.49 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D F' R' U' L F2 L B' F R2 F2
92. 17.54 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U R' F R L B2 D U L' U' R'
93. 22.18 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D U2 B' R F R' D2 L F' D' R' D' U'
94. 22.97 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B L B' D' U2 B D' B2 D L2
95. 22.31 R2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' B R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L' F D2 F D'
96. 28.49 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 B R' F L' D U2 L2 B R D' U'
97. 25.62 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R B2 F' R2 D L' B' R L' D' U'
98. 26.89 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 F R2 L B' U' B2 L2 F2 R D U'
99. 28.16 D R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L F R F R2 U' R2 L' D' F'
100. 20.33 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' F U' B2 F' U L B D' R' U


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

8.84 +2 full step single in comp
11.15 avg (hehe Simon )

50s safety bld solve in front of shopping mall crowd (unofficial demo)


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 20, 2011)

nonono Amos >=(

I kid  Which comp?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

Petrosains 2011. Only 3x3 cause we're doing it as part of the schedule for a math carnival.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 20, 2011)

Ao5 PB

Average of 5: 1:18.18
1. (1:09.42) R r' u B2 D' u L' r2 B L2 r D' B2 L' B' u R r' f' u U2 R U2 D' u f' u' f u2 U' F2 B' R' U' F' B U' R D L' 
2. 1:18.42 R' U2 R' r' f2 F2 D L2 f2 u' D L2 B' u2 B2 u' R2 U2 r2 U B' F2 r' u' R' D2 F2 B r2 u' F R F2 R L2 U2 R D2 B2 f2 
3. (1:21.89) D' r2 u r2 U' D' L u' r' R F f u2 B' R' u2 L' R2 F' B u' B2 f' R r' U r' U' D' u' L2 D' R2 D2 u L' u' R' L' f 
4. 1:16.22 F D' r B F' U' L r' B D2 r2 f2 r L D U' R' D2 L2 B' L r2 U2 D F2 f2 B r' F2 L2 f' U f D' F' r' B r F R2 
5. 1:19.91 L U R2 f F D2 R' r2 U D2 r' f2 F R2 r' B r2 F2 B D' r2 R2 B' R' B2 f' U f R2 B' D U2 B' u r' R B u r f 

O_O


----------



## ahujaavi13 (Mar 20, 2011)

2 minutes back, Got first sub-30 avg. of 5 in 3x3x3.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 20, 2011)

10.31, 9.18, 10.14, (17.64), 9.55, 10.57, 10.98, (8.28), 10.82, 9.02, 10.33, 8.41 = 9.93

 Bout time. The 8 saved my ass.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 20, 2011)

3x3 Stuff: 


8.89 Single



PB Average of 5: 10.85



Spoiler



11.05, (11.35), (10.26), 10.86, 10.64



PB Average of 12: 11.21



Spoiler



11.05, 11.35, 10.26, 10.86, 10.64, 12.03, 11.95, (12.06), 11.64, 10.29, 12.02, (9.86)



PB Average of 100: 12.56



Spoiler



I hope you don't expect me to type any times out, because I'm using iiTimer and I really don't want to do it manually.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 20, 2011)

12.48 3x3 Single

D2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 U L D' F2 U' B L' F2 D2 U2 R'

z2 L2 R2 F D R'
L' U L U2' R U' R'
y L U L'
y U2' L' U L
U' R U R' U' R U2' R' U R U' R'
U' f R U R' U' f'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

50/12.48=4.00tps


----------



## JackJ (Mar 20, 2011)

17.93 avg of 50. 



Spoiler



Session average: 17.93
1. 14.71 R' L' D B2 U' D2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 B' U2 B' F' U' F' B2 D2 F' R' 
2. 15.03 U R2 U F R B2 F2 R' B' U2 L U' L' F L2 U2 L B' U2 B R B' L' D2 B 
3. 16.05 B R' F2 L2 R D' R2 D' F' D2 R L U F' L2 D' R L2 U' D2 F2 U R' U B' 
4. 15.03 R D U R' B' L2 D2 U B U2 D2 L R D' B U D B2 F D2 F2 D' U2 R L2 
5. 18.61 L' B' D' L U F' D2 F2 B R' L2 D U2 L2 F R2 B' L D2 L D' R2 B2 D' U2 
6. 19.25 B F L' F L2 U' B2 D R D B2 D R2 U2 L B2 R B' U2 D' B' F2 R2 F' B' 
7. 17.40 L F L2 U2 R U2 D F R D2 L D' F U' D2 R' D2 B2 U' D' L' B' U R' F' 
8. 20.15 R2 B2 D' L2 B F2 L2 B2 L' U' L R2 B L2 U' B2 U2 B' F D F R D2 B2 R 
9. 18.77 B' F D' L2 B' R2 L2 F R' U' L2 R2 U D' F2 D U' L D2 U R B D' U2 L 
10. 18.75 R2 U2 R L F L D2 F' L' D2 U' R2 B' R' F L2 R' U' R B L U D R D' 
11. (12.88) F U2 B' D B' D L B F' D' L' R D F2 L2 U B2 U' R' F L F2 L D' R 
12. 18.90 R' D' F' R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F B2 L U' L' R2 U' D2 F2 L B R2 F2 B2 D' F2 U 
13. 18.56 F' B2 R D' F' L2 U' F R' B D2 U2 F2 R' U B' D2 L2 D' F' D R B L' U 
14. 14.27 B D' R2 B' D2 B' L R U2 B2 F2 L2 R D' L R U2 D2 B2 F2 D2 R B2 F' U 
15. 14.52 R2 D L' F2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 R D2 L' B' R' F2 U' R' U' F2 L2 B L D2 L D' 
16. (23.27) F U' R' F R' L' U R2 L B2 F' L2 F2 D' L R D' B2 F' D2 R2 U' B L U' 
17. 16.94 R F' D B' U' R U2 D2 R2 F2 U L B2 F R2 D' U' R2 B D2 L2 B R L' B' 
18. 15.50 U F' D R U F' R B' R2 U2 D2 F2 U F2 L' B' U' R B' F R' D F2 L U' 
19. 21.75 R' L' D' U2 F U2 D' B2 F2 U' R D' B' U R2 D' L2 D' U B U2 D2 F U B2 
20. 19.91 B D2 L B2 L2 F2 R B' L U F' R' L' F D U2 F' L2 B2 R' D B R L' U2 
21. 17.33 D F B L2 F2 R U' L2 D' U' B' D' L2 F D' U' B R F2 R2 D F B U' B2 
22. 18.02 D R F' R2 U L' B R2 U R L2 B' F L' F2 B D B' R U2 R2 D F' R' B 
23. 18.58 U' B' F2 D L' F2 R' L' F' B' L R' U2 B2 U2 L' U B D2 R' L' B' L2 F' D2 
24. 18.59 D L' U D2 B2 D B F' R D' F R B2 L R F' U' B' D B2 F2 R U' F' R' 
25. 19.22 B2 R U' F2 U2 B' U R2 F2 B' L' U R F2 U' B D' U' R U' D2 B2 F' R L' 
26. 17.78 F2 R2 L' U2 R2 B2 L B L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L U L2 D2 F' B' U2 F' U2 F' L2 
27. 17.33 B F D F D U' L2 D' R' F2 D' F2 R' L2 F L' F L2 F' D R2 U F R' B 
28. 18.44 R2 D U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F' L D2 F' R L B' U D' R F2 L2 B' F U' B' 
29. 17.30 R F R2 L2 U L' R D' R2 L U' L2 F B2 L' U' L' F D2 R2 U2 B' D F2 B2 
30. 14.88 U2 F2 L D2 U2 F L D L' D' L2 F' B' L B R2 D2 F D' F2 L2 B2 L' U R' 
31. 22.08 U2 B U' F' B D' U L F2 D' R' B2 F2 L' R' F' L2 B U L2 F2 U B' F U2 
32. 20.44 D2 F2 R2 U2 D F D F D2 R' F L' U D L' R' D F2 R L' D' R2 L F' D' 
33. 19.38 R2 L' U L D' U B R2 B2 D B R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 U B2 D2 F R U' L 
34. 19.31 U2 R2 D F' D F2 R' F' D' F' D2 R2 B U2 D' L B L' R2 B2 D2 B' F U2 B' 
35. 17.78 L2 F' U B D U2 B2 D L2 D F R2 U2 L U2 L D L2 D U F' U2 D R2 L2 
36. 22.31 B R L2 D R' U R F2 R' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R' U D' F U2 D' F2 R' F' D' F2 
37. 18.96 B L2 R2 B U2 D L' U2 L2 F R2 B2 F D' L' B' U D L2 U' F' R2 B2 F' L2 
38. 13.90 L F2 D F' B' U2 D L R B2 F' D F2 B2 L' U2 F R D R' F2 U2 R' F U 
39. 13.61 U' D' L2 R U2 B2 L2 B U L' D2 L2 R U2 B2 U2 D2 F' R L2 B2 L' D B' L' 
40. 18.59 F' R F L U' B L U2 L R' U2 D2 L' D' F R' U2 R F2 D B2 R2 D' F L' 
41. 19.25 U' R' F L U D R2 F2 R' L F B R U R D U' B F' U2 D R D' B' U' 
42. 16.50 L R2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F' U' R' D' B2 L' D2 F U2 B' D2 B' D' B' F' D2 F' U' 
43. 23.15 D2 B F U2 L' D' B2 L2 U2 L D L' F2 L' D R' B L2 U' F' L' R2 B2 U B2 
44. 18.75 L' B2 D U' F R' F' B' L B' F2 D L' R' B2 F' D U2 F B2 L U L' F2 B2 
45. 16.41 F' B2 L' U2 F' L U2 L' D' U F L' D2 B F' U L' U2 B U F D' B' R2 U' 
46. 19.08 D2 R2 F U' F2 B D R2 B R' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 B' U' F2 R' U B' U D2 R2 B 
47. 18.18 U' R' U2 B' R' F2 D F2 U2 R' B' R2 L2 F' L' R B' F2 D F R U B R D' 
48. 16.88 F U2 D2 F D B F U2 B' R F L2 D' B2 L F' D' B' L' B2 D' F R B' D 
49. 16.84 U2 D2 F U2 D F D' R L' F' B' L2 F L' R U' L F U L R U' L R U 
50. 17.58 F2 L2 U' D L' F R' D B U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D L' B2 F U D B2 U F2 R2 B


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 21, 2011)

5x5:

to go along with the 2:01.19 avg5 PB, I now also have a new PB single and avg12

single: 1:49.59
avg12: 2:03.48


----------



## Julian (Mar 21, 2011)

TIED my PB Ao12.
Sigh 
I want sub-20!


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 21, 2011)

3x3 OH: 24.84 PB (PLL skip)
average: 40+


----------



## EricReese (Mar 21, 2011)

Considering the hardware I'm working with, this is quite an accomplishment for me.

Average of 12: 5:45.76
1. 6:25.76 
2. 5:35.54 
3. 5:53.75 
4. 6:13.56 
5. 5:16.86 
6. (4:54.34) 
7. 5:46.40 
8. 5:22.18[PLL skip] 
9. 6:11.73 
10. (6:59.93) 
11. 5:20.98 
12. 5:30.81


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 21, 2011)

2x2 PB by 0.01
Average of 5: 2.13
1. (3.30) R' F U2 R' F R2 F' R' U' R U' 
2. 2.33 F' U2 F' R' U F' U' R U2 R' U' 
3. 2.09 F R2 F' U' R2 U R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
4. (1.56) U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R U' R' U' 
5. 1.97 R U' F2 U F U2 F R' F R2 U' 
Meh


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sub 19 Ao5 and handfulls of sub 18s all day. Carl = happy.


----------



## joey (Mar 21, 2011)

second best avg (I think)
10.70, 10.36, 10.69, 9.13, (8.90), 11.29, 10.71, (12.48), 11.34, 10.04, 9.96, 10.87 -> 10.51
first five are 10.06 avg5 
9.13 was pll skip, 8.90 was nl, the rest were nl.


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 21, 2011)

Got second place in 3x3 BLD in my first Comp.  So what if everyone else including Chris Hardwick DNF'd?? haha


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2011)

(8.33), 9.53, 9.17, 8.77, 8.36, 8.56, 9.81, 8.69, 10.41, 8.44, 10.11, (16.20) = 9.18

9.81 forced PLL skip, 16.20 POP :/ :/ :/
should've been sub-9.

EDIT: rolled to 9.16.
EDIT2:

lol. New event?
Solving without rotations (including cross; rotations only in inspection)
(9.13), 9.69, (12.00), 9.77, 10.30 = 9.92
9.13 was OLL skip and 9.69 PLL skip.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2011)

Double post but yayayay:

Average of 12: 8.82
1. 9.02 F2 R2 L U R' D2 L2 R F2 B D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 D' L' D' U2 R2 B U L R
2. 8.42 U L' D L D U' B' D2 L2 U' B L' F' U' F R D L' U' L D R2 L F R
3. (7.80) U2 F2 D2 R U' L' B U F U F U D B' U' R2 U' D' F' D' B L' F U2 L
4. 9.78 U2 F2 L2 U' L' U B D R' F' R2 U' B2 U R U' F' D B2 R L2 D' B' L' R
5. (12.83+) U R' D2 F' L F2 R' U2 B R2 L2 F' B2 L F' U' F' U2 D L' F' B2 L' D B
6. 8.91 R2 F2 R2 B R2 B U' R U2 F' R2 L B2 D U' R2 D2 R' L2 F D F' U' F' R
7. 8.80 U2 R2 F R U' B' U2 L2 B R' L2 U' R U R' U' L R' F' L2 D L U F' B'
8. 8.31 F' R2 D' U' L U F U R2 D2 F2 B' U' R D' R2 F2 D2 B' D' L2 R' F U B
9. 9.70 L U' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' R' U2 D B F D F' B2 R' U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D B' U'
10. 8.41 R2 F B' L' U2 B' F2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B U2 B2 F' R' D2 B U F U F
11. 8.33 R D' U F' R2 F' D' B2 D F B' U' B' D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 R' U' L F2 U' B'
12. 8.56 R L' B R2 U D2 L2 F' L' U B2 L2 D' U B2 D' L R2 B2 D' B' R U D' R 

All NL 

EDIT:
Damn. Too many PBs today. Haven't done 5x5 in a few months.

1:29.27, 1:27.42, (1:42.28), 1:36.16, 1:26.30, 1:30.59, (1:24.73), 1:33.88, 1:34.34, 1:27.39, 1:28.83, 1:24.81 = 1:29.90
Best avg5 was 1:30.03 lol
EDIT2: 1:29.76


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2011)

1.723 (1.325) 2.073 (6.399) 3.933 => 2.576

qcube 2x2 non rolling. 2nd was LL skip, rest were non lucky.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 2.79
1. 3.22 R2 U2 F R' F' R F2 U2 F' U'
2. 2.14 U F2 R2 F U2 R F U'
3. 2.72 U2 R' F U' R U' F2
4. 4.38 U R F' R' F U2 R
5. (1.34) F2 U F2 R2 U F R U
6. 2.36 R2 F2 R' F U R2 F2 U
7. 2.55 R' U R U' F U' R U2 F'
8. 2.75 R' U' R F2 U' R U' R U
9. 3.14 F U2 F U2 F U F2 U' R U'
10. 1.97 R U' F2 U' F2 U R U2 R2
11. (19.07) U R2 F' U' R' U2 F2 R U'
12. 2.69 R' U' F2 R2 F' U F R' U2

on video.


----------



## Julian (Mar 21, 2011)

20.18 Ao12 (PB) and 18.48 Ao5.
I still want sub-20!


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 21, 2011)

17.521 21.522 22.68 18.92 (16.928) 17.281 19.184 (25.431) 22.034 17.289 18.312 23.864 => 19.861

woo first ever sub-20 avg12 on 3x3 sim. Done with qcube


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2011)

Real 3x3 with columns first. Awesome avg5/12.

best avg5: 14.64 (s = 0.31)
14.37, 15.08, (16.75), 14.47, (14.35)

best avg12: 15.40 (s = 0.95)
16.17, 15.97, (17.57), 14.22, 16.36, 14.37, 15.08, 16.75, 14.47, 14.35, 16.29, (14.06)

best avg100: 16.89 (s = 1.97)

12.xx solves (out of a session of 150):
12.98 D U2 F' D F L2 U L U2 L' R' F2 D2 U' B D U' F2 R2 B F' R' F B2 R2 
12.75 D R2 U B' F2 U2 D F2 L2 B' D L2 R B' F D R' F2 D' B2 L' F' L B R 
12.75 F' U B2 R' B' D2 F U B L' R D2 L F2 B2 U D2 F' U2 D R B2 U R L


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 22, 2011)

3x3 OH
Haven't done such extensive practice in a long time... 
All PBs (Single, Avg5, Avg12, Avg100) 
No skips too 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 24.05 - Solve 63
worst time: 43.02

best avg5: 27.30 (σ = 1.69) - Solves 70 to 74
best avg12: 29.51 (σ = 3.05) - Solves 63 to 74; first sub-30.

session avg: 31.60 (σ = 3.44)
session mean: 31.64


Spoiler



Session average: 31.60
1. 32.92 R2 F B2 U2 B D B' F2 D2 L' F' L B' F2 D2 U2 B' R L U2 F' L' F2 B D2
2. 30.98 U B2 F U' D2 B2 L2 R' B' D U2 L D' L2 D' B L2 D' F2 L' B' R D2 B2 L2
3. 33.66 F U F2 B' U R2 B R2 B2 U' L R F R' D F B2 R F' D' U L2 D L U'
4. 36.17 U2 D' R B2 R2 L' B2 U2 L D2 U L' R' B L' B D' L F B2 L2 R D' R L2
5. 35.73 U R' D2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B D R2 D' F L F2 B U' L2 F' B2 L' B' D2
6. 32.34 F R D2 B' U2 L' D' U' L' U2 L2 D2 B' U' R2 F D' L F' L R U D2 B R'
7. 31.85 D' L F D2 L' R B L B2 U' B' F2 D' R' F R U' D F2 B2 R F2 U L F'
8. 31.41 U2 L2 B' F U2 R' L U' L R F2 B2 L' F' B' L' R2 F U' F L' F2 R2 B' U'
9. 37.09 F2 R L F L' F L U2 B2 R2 B2 U D' B2 R2 D' R' U' B' U D L B R D'
10. 26.05 U' D B L' B2 R' U D' B L' D' B R' L' B U2 B2 D F R2 F' R D2 R2 L'
11. 41.08 L' B2 F R' F D' U2 F L' F R' U' F' U B' R' D' U' B U2 L' F' D' L F
12. 31.33 F2 D' U2 R' B2 L' R' B2 L R' U' D' R2 U' D2 F U R' D' R2 L B' R2 D R2
13. 29.28 B R' U' B' L2 B R2 B2 U' D2 B2 U2 R F' B' R' D B' R2 U2 B2 R L' B F'
14. 26.42 D L2 F2 D2 B' U R' U' B2 U2 D F B2 L2 B' F R2 B L2 D' L U2 B R2 F
15. 36.43 B' D' L D2 U' R' L F' L U2 L F2 U' L' F U2 B2 L D R' L' U2 F B2 D
16. 27.11 F2 D' B' R2 L U B2 R2 D2 F' D' F2 D2 L' B2 U' B2 F L U R2 L U' D R2
17. 34.83 B2 R2 U L' B F' D2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R F' R' U R' B' F D' B2 R U D' L
18. 28.22 B R' F' D2 U2 F' R F2 B D2 B' R' F' L2 R' B U' F2 D' L U L D2 F D
19. 33.29 F' B2 R U2 L' B R' B2 R2 D' L R' F' R B L2 U L' U L' B' D2 U2 B' D
20. 34.70 L' F2 B' U B2 R2 F U D L2 F' D' F2 B2 R' U' R2 B' R' B2 F U' B' D' L'
21. 31.26 R' U' R F' D B F2 D' F2 B2 D2 L F' D2 L R' U' F D2 B' D2 B' D2 L' F
22. 32.87 U D' B' F R2 L2 D' F' R D2 L2 U B2 D2 F' U' D' L B' R' U2 R2 B2 R L
23. 28.89 R' F2 R2 B D' L2 U' R F U' F2 U B2 U' L' U' R2 U L' F2 U2 B2 D B U
24. 31.08 F' B D B2 L2 U' R L' U F2 B2 U' L' D2 F R L B2 U2 L' F' D U2 L' R'
25. 39.40 D' F B' L B' R2 L U L' U D2 F' U' B2 L F' L B' F2 D B2 L B D' R
26. 38.18 U L' D2 L B' L2 B R L2 U D F U' F' B U2 D R' F2 R2 U L D' R' L
27. 27.90 R2 D2 U' F U' F' L D B' F U D B2 D' U2 R U' F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F U2
28. 26.67 U F' R' L' U' D2 B F L' R' U' R' B L' U2 D2 B' R B2 L2 D B2 L2 U F2
29. 36.36 B D' U B R' D' B U2 F2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 R F' D2 L2 B' D2 L' R2 F2 R' D2
30. 25.65 R' D2 F2 R2 B' R U L' U2 R2 F2 D' R' F D2 F2 L U' L' R2 F2 U D2 R2 L2
31. 30.26 B2 D2 U2 R U B' F' D2 U R2 D' R2 D2 R' L U' D' F' R' U F' B2 L' B' L'
32. 30.30 U' L' D R2 D B U2 D2 B' R2 U' B2 F' R' B' D2 R' L' D L2 U2 D B2 D2 F'
33. 27.18 L' D B R' U' R2 U F' L U' R2 U B R' D' R U2 R L F2 D2 F2 L' D' U
34. 31.38 B2 F2 D R' D' F2 L' R B2 L U D' L' U L' U F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' F2 L' U'
35. (43.02) F' R' F2 D' F' R' U2 L2 F2 L2 R' B L' R F2 D' B2 L2 F R' U2 B' F L' U2
36. 29.76 L2 B2 L D L2 R2 U' F2 L B F R B2 F L' F' L' U' R F' L2 B U R' U2
37. 29.89 D' L' U' D L2 U B' R B2 L2 R' D2 L2 F' B' R' B2 F2 R U' F2 R' D B R2
38. 36.04 U2 R' L F' R' L' B' F' U2 B2 U' L2 D U' F L2 U B2 F' D2 U R L2 U' B2
39. 32.28 R' D2 U' B F2 L R' F B D' L U L2 U D B2 R2 B' U' D' L' D2 F' L2 R'
40. 33.60 B F' R' F D' F' U B F L2 F' B' D L' R2 D F' B2 U' R D' F D B2 R2
41. 28.92 D2 R2 L' B' D' U2 B R L D F B2 U2 F2 D' F L B' D F' L2 U2 B2 R2 D
42. 34.94 R F U2 F2 D2 U2 B U2 R' L' D R B D R2 L F' U F2 B R' L F U R2
43. 28.42 R' B L D' L U' L B' U' F2 D R' F' U2 R' D2 L' U2 R D L2 R2 F D2 B2
44. 30.73 R B2 R2 L2 F2 U B' D2 B' R2 D F2 D F' B D R U' F D2 U F2 D2 R U
45. 26.72 R F2 R B' D F L F2 U R' F R B L' D F2 U2 R2 F' R' D U F2 R U
46. 31.59 L B2 U2 D F' B' R U L' F U' D F R2 L2 B F' R F2 U2 B' L D2 U R'
47. 38.20 D' B' F' L2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F' B' D R2 D' B F2 U D' L2 U2 L' F L' F D'
48. 31.52 U' D2 B2 D U B2 D' R' B' L U' D L' D' L' D U2 B2 R B L2 R2 B2 F' L'
49. 28.98 D' F' B U R2 F B R' F R' L2 D' R2 B' U2 B D R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L B2
50. 29.57 D F' L2 R' D F U2 B' R F2 D2 F B D R2 L U' L B' L2 D' U' B' U2 B'
51. 31.83 U B' L2 R D' B' D R' F' R2 F' R2 F L B' F2 L2 U' L R U B' R B' L2
52. 34.47 U B2 D F2 R D U R' B U B' F2 L' R2 B F' D F2 R L U2 L2 B2 R L2
53. 41.25 U D2 L2 B' L R' B2 U D' R2 F' R2 B L' R' F' D F R' D' R D U' B R2
54. 33.36 R' L' F2 D U R' U' B' U2 L' D' R' L U2 R2 B' R' L' F2 D U B' F2 L U
55. 30.47 B' U2 R' U D' F B' D2 R2 F U' L2 F R U' L R' F2 B U D' R2 B F2 L2
56. 24.46 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 L' R2 U2 D2 F U L' B2 U2 R F D' B' L' U' F2
57. 31.40 B' L F2 L R' B' L D2 B L2 R2 U R' B2 F R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 L U' D F' B'
58. 37.61 D2 L2 F' R' L U' F D F2 L' R D L2 F U R2 D2 B R' U' B' F' U2 B L
59. 29.73 D' U R F U' B' U2 F' U D2 B' F D2 F B L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F' L' R F2
60. 30.95 L F B' L' B L2 D' R' U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' B' L2 R U' R' U D' F L' D F2
61. 35.88 F' U F R D2 R2 D' U' R F B' L' F2 L2 R2 D R' F' D R' B2 D2 L D' B2
62. 30.78 L' B F' D R' B' L2 F U' L' F' R2 F D R2 B2 R' L' U2 F' L2 B' D R' F2
63. (24.05) U' F2 U2 L D U' F2 R2 D' B' L2 R' U' B' F2 R D B2 F L2 B' L' D2 U2 R2
64. 32.22 D2 F2 R2 L F2 L F2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 F L D U' R2 F2 L' U F' B' L' F B
65. 29.08 L R2 B L D B' R2 U L R2 B' U F' B' L B F R' F' R' U F' B2 D U'
66. 28.67 B' R2 L2 B' U' R2 B F R' B L2 F2 R U' R2 L U L2 F R D' R U R' U'
67. 32.55 F' L' R' U2 D' R' D B L2 B2 D' L' F D2 B' L D B2 U B2 F2 L' D2 L' U'
68. 37.02 U' L2 D' B2 D' U L2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' L D U F2 U' L D' R L D R2 L' B'
69. 31.92 B' L' F R U' R2 U' R F' L' F2 U' L F' R2 L U F L' D2 L' U B F2 R2
70. 24.57 R2 L B' U B U2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' D B U' F U2 D' B2 F D' L2 R2 B'
71. 25.13 U F' B' D2 L2 U' D' L' R2 U F L B' U2 R D2 R L2 B2 L D L2 U' L2 F'
72. 34.21 B' U' L2 D' R' L' F' D' F' U2 B2 F2 L U R U F' L B2 F' U F' D' R D'
73. 27.52 U R D2 U' F2 L U L D L' F U2 L U D' R2 F2 L' D' F D2 R2 L' F R'
74. 29.25 B F' U' R' D2 R B2 D L R U B2 F U2 B' L' B U' D L U2 L U' D2 B
75. 27.64 L D' B' F L2 D2 B U2 D2 R' F' U2 D L2 U F2 U R2 L' F2 L2 D2 U' B2 F
76. 30.88 D B2 D2 F L U' F U2 R' L F2 B2 R B R2 D' B' D' U2 B2 F' L2 R D2 R'
77. 32.12 L R2 U L U F2 D B' R D U' B D2 B F' U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B L'
78. 31.74 F' U' L' D2 L2 D' F B L U D' L' D' R2 B2 F' L2 D' B' R D' R B R' F'
79. 33.57 R B U' D R2 B2 L' D' R2 B2 L2 R2 F L F L' D L' R2 F R' F' B' L' U'
80. 28.94 F' L2 F R L' F2 R' F2 U' R L F' U F' B U2 L R' F2 D2 R F D' B' U
81. 32.29 L2 D2 F' B2 L2 R F' R L D F2 U' D2 R' F2 D2 B' R2 B' R B' R U2 D' B2
82. 30.11 L B D2 F' D' U L' U2 R' F' D F U R2 F B2 D' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 R B2 R
83. 30.74 R U' R2 U L F' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 L' F B2 D L U F R2 F D2 U' F2 R'
84. 31.53 F' D F' U D' R' U' B' D' B2 R B R' B' U2 B2 L' B' U R' L2 D' F' U D'
85. 31.62 D' B' R2 L2 U2 D2 R D L' R2 D2 F R U R' L B D B' R' L' U' R2 B D
86. 30.55 L' D U B2 L2 B2 F' U F L' D F B2 L' D B R2 U2 F' U D' B R' F2 D'
87. 32.30 L2 U B' D2 F2 B2 L2 R B2 L D L D2 R D' U2 R' B' L2 R B' F' U' L B2
88. 28.96 L' F L R D2 B' R' B' D2 F' R' U2 L' F2 L U2 R2 U L2 D' R B2 U2 R F'
89. 29.56 U2 L' B F2 D2 U' B' D2 F2 R2 U D' L2 F U' B U F' L2 U D F' B R2 F
90. 32.89 B D2 F2 D B U' B F2 L U2 L' D U' R F' D2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 R' L B' L
91. 29.65 F B2 R2 L2 U D' L' B2 U2 D B D2 L' R2 B2 F' L D2 R2 L B2 F' D' F U2
92. 35.39 L F2 B L2 B D B D L' U' F B U B' F2 R D2 U F B2 R B' R2 L' F'
93. 33.37 D' L2 B L R U' L D' B R2 L2 F R2 B2 D B F2 U' F D' L2 F D F2 U
94. 33.14 D' F2 B' L B U2 B' F2 R' B' D F2 L B2 D R' U2 F L' D' L2 B L2 U D2
95. 30.51  R F L2 F2 R' U2 F' U' B R F2 U2 L' R' D' U' R2 B L R' D2 L' D2 F' L2
96. 28.58 U2 R U L2 U B2 F' L' F' B2 D R D L2 R2 D U B2 D2 F' B' R U2 B2 U
97. 28.49 U2 F2 U' D2 R2 F D' U L2 D2 R2 B2 U L F2 R' F R' U' L D R' B R L'
98. 35.11 F L' F' R' D' B2 D2 R2 L2 D B' F R2 U' F2 R B' D2 F U' L' F' B2 D F
99. 30.56 F' L2 B' L D2 U2 R' U' D R' B' F2 D L2 F' R F U' D L2 U B' D L U
100. 33.08 U' R' B' U B R' B U' F' U' F2 R2 L F' U R' B' D' U' F2 R B2 R B U2


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 22, 2011)

lol I can never get up to 100. Keep practicing


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 22, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> lol I can never get up to 100. Keep practicing


 
Probably because you turn with the intensity of a thousand exploding suns.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 22, 2011)

Starting to break in a little. Sad my times almost caught up with my brothers white cube. Just goes to show I can't recog on white at all t.t Hopefully sub 4 avg tomorrow? Hands hurting at end of average so bad times.

Average of 12: 4:37.48
1. 4:50.39 F' f u2 l2 r u2 U' R' d' f L2 D F2 L B2 F' L' R r2 F b f2 B' r' f2 U F f' b' r2 D' r2 F' f2 D' b2 d' L F2 d F d F' d u' R2 U L2 B L' B' d' b2 L r2 d D2 l u2 b 
2. 4:38.84 U B2 l f R D2 B2 f L2 D2 l2 d' F f2 R2 U' B' d2 f2 l2 u2 D B l' U2 b2 F l D' R F R2 F' u R B2 D' f d2 U2 D2 R2 U' u2 D' r U2 B' U L2 U' u r2 f2 F' U' l r' U d' 
3. 4:23.88 b' D F l r2 R2 F U2 D2 B R L l f' U d' L' b' d2 D2 l' R L B U2 D2 R' l2 L' d' b' f d' F' D' u2 F u B' F u2 f' F u l2 f b D' R2 D' b2 R' f' U d R d F' b d 
4. 4:17.69 l' d' R2 F' D' L' d b r2 R l2 b f2 d l u' B u R2 L2 r' d' F U D' R2 f u' L2 u' b' u2 b f B2 L' r' u' f d2 B R2 f F' B' u U2 l' d' D' L2 R2 l' u d b2 D' R' f l2 
5. 4:31.67 B d D' L R' F B R u2 f B F b U2 u2 D L2 R d2 L B2 d D l2 d' D2 u B2 D' L2 U' F2 f2 b2 l F' f2 B2 U r U2 d' F' d' U r2 D2 U' d2 B' R2 D' R2 f R' f2 F d' F' d2 
6. 4:59.61 U F2 u' R' d2 u F R' B f L2 d2 D2 u' B b' u f' B2 R' u B' f D' f' D2 R2 b2 r' f r d b2 u2 d2 R2 u2 D R2 B' f' F2 R d' D2 B R' b' f B' F' R b2 f2 U d' b' B l F' 
7. (4:17.02) u U' d f' b d L' u2 L r' R U2 B u R' b2 l b' u' F U' R f2 u d2 F U2 r2 b2 B2 u f2 F L' B l2 D' l D r' d2 b d U' D2 f U2 B' u d' f2 r l' B b' D2 L f r u' 
8. 4:46.98 R l b2 l F' R u f U2 D' F U' R r D' f' B' l2 f' d R' b R f2 d2 f b' u B2 l2 r F' b' u2 r' D l' D L2 r u b' F2 R B' F' f2 u2 F' b B U2 F' U R L B U F' L 
9. 4:21.02 L2 R2 d u2 U2 B' d2 R2 b2 f' D2 L2 R2 r' F' b d r2 R2 u2 R2 L' u2 L2 B2 L u' l D U' d' l r D' U F2 D r2 u' L2 B r' f l' D2 u' R' D f' R' u2 D2 d r2 f u R B U' l2 
10. 4:33.90 l2 B' b2 l2 d' L' U f2 L r2 u F' b l D r R2 u2 U F l B2 d2 F f' r2 b l' d u2 r2 b2 F2 r f' u f2 U' B2 R2 r2 F2 B r2 L' l U B' D F' f' l2 u2 L2 b' R' f' l R2 L' 
11. 4:50.83 F' L r F2 B' l F D' R' U B2 u' d' L' D' U' r b' d F2 d2 r2 l' R' b U b2 r' f b2 B D' u2 r' B l2 R L B l2 R b D F D' l' D' d' r2 L D' b' L' B' r l b' u' d2 D2 
12. (5:03.55) b2 f B' U L' d2 D r d2 D b' f2 r' l D2 r' u' l2 b' D2 U R2 l L r F' R r' U2 l2 d' l' b' f' d2 U D f2 r L' R2 l U l r b d R' L2 l U d2 r' B R' u2 l F' l b2


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 22, 2011)

I was bored so I did some 2-gen solves.
7.71, 8.65, (5.66(PLL skip)), 7.18, 10.63, (11.09+), 9.16, 6.16[PLL skip], 6.75, 6.02, 7.46, 7.52 = 7.72
(9.16), 6.16[PLL skip], 6.75, (6.02), 7.46 = 6.79
5.19 full step
U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R' U R U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U

R2 U' R2 U R
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'
26 moves = 5 tps


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 22, 2011)

3x3 avg 12:

Average: *15.40*
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 13.97
Worst Time: 17.34
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	14.94	L F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 D' U R2 D2 U' R' B2 F' D' L' B2 U R' B' F
2.	14.31	R D2 U B2 L' R2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 B' F' U' F D2 U' L R2 F D' R2 D2 U' L2
3.	15.47	D B2 F' R2 D' U2 B F' D' U2 F R' U' B2 F L R2 U2 L B F2 U L2 R' U2
4.	14.03	R2 D2 U F D L2 R D U' F U2 L R B' F2 L2 B F' R2 U' F L R' F R2
5.	15.38	R' F L B' F L R' B2 F' U2 F2 R U' B' F2 U R2 D2 U' F' R2 U2 B2 F R2
6.	15.91	U' L2 D U2 L D2 B2 L' R F2 U' B2 F D' L2 B D' U2 B2 F2 R' F' L' U L'
7.	(17.34)	D U' L2 R2 D' L U' L2 B D L R2 B2 F' L2 D U L2 R B F' D' B D' U'
8.	15.88	D U' F2 D2 U' L' B2 F U2 F' R' D' L2 R' U' R' D F2 D' U2 B F R2 U' L'
9.	(13.97)	L2 R2 U' L2 B F' D' B2 F' D' L B2 F2 R D2 U' B' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U' B2
10.	16.00	L R F' L' F L R2 F' R2 B F L R2 B F2 D' L2 B2 F D B F2 U' B L'
11.	16.61	B L B2 F L' R' F2 R2 D L2 D' U' F2 R D' U B2 F D' B U2 L R2 U F2
12.	15.44	U2 B' L' D' L' R' U2 R D2 U L R D U2 R B' D F' U B' F2 U R2 B D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 22, 2011)

4x4 - big improvement

(55.37), 57.58, 57.62, (1:07.73), 1:01.71 = 58.97 avg5
55.37, 57.58, 57.62, 1:07.73, 1:01.71, 58.26, 1:08.69, (1:13.92), 1:03.70, 57.73, (54.52), 56.48 = 1:00.49 avg12

avg5 was PP, OP, OP, DP, DP


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 22, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 4.64
Individual Times:
5.03, 4.02, 4.46, 5.14, 5.06, 3.74, 5.30, (6.91), (2.37), 5.71, 4.63, 3.29

Pyra.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 22, 2011)

2x2.
Average of 12: 2.89
1. 2.43 U2 F2 R2 F U F' R F' R2 U' 
2. 2.40 U' F U' R' F' R2 F' U' R' 
3. 2.49 U2 R2 F U' F R' U' F' R U2 
4. 3.24 R' F' R2 F2 R' U F U R' 
5. (1.94) F2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 R F' R2 
6. 3.33 R2 U2 F' R U' R2 U F U' 
7. 3.27 U2 R2 F' R F R' U2 F' U 
8. 2.76 F U' F' U' R U R U 
9. 2.61 R2 F R2 U' R U R' U R2 U' 
10. 2.98 R' U' F U R' F R' F U' 
11. (4.19) U' R2 F U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' 
12. 3.35 R' U F U2 F R2 U' F R'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 22, 2011)

Average of 12: 5.48
1. 4.84 R U' R2 U R2 U R U R2 U R U2 R2 U R U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R U R 
2. 4.59 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 
3. 4.27 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R 
4. 5.35 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R U R U' R U R2 U' R U' R2 U' 
5. 7.82 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 
6. (9.11) U R U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U 
7. 4.01 R U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' 
8. (3.77) U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R' U' R U 
9. 5.49 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U' R 
10. 5.25 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R' U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' 
11. 7.56 U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' U 
12. 5.65 R U' R2 U R2 U' R U R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R U' R' U2 R'


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 22, 2011)

typing test said:


> Your speed was: 106wpm.
> 
> Congratulations! You made no mistakes, practice does make perfect.



:tu


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2011)

After a few (mostly bad) solves on my stackmat timer, I hopped into qqtimer and immediately did this:

(9.66), 12.52, 12.63, 10.48, 11.52, 12.01, (18.58), 12.59, 12.69, 12.64, 11.94, 11.24

number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.66
worst time: 18.58

current avg5: 12.39 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 11.51 (σ = 0.83) - First 5 solves

current avg12: 12.02 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 12.02 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 12.02 (σ = 0.71)
session mean: 12.37

Lovely average, modded GuHong <3. I really believe I can sub-13 avg at Dallas Open now .



That70sShowDude said:


> 4x4 - big improvement
> 
> (55.37), 57.58, 57.62, (1:07.73), 1:01.71 = 58.97 avg5
> 55.37, 57.58, 57.62, 1:07.73, 1:01.71, 58.26, 1:08.69, (1:13.92), 1:03.70, 57.73, (54.52), 56.48 = 1:00.49 avg12
> ...


 
Mike Kotch used Jealousy!
William Boards evaded the attack!

EDIT: 11.58, (10.33), 11.96, (13.44), 13.22 = 12.25. Christmas average on stackmat timer, oh goodie.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I understand commutators, and maybe conjugates.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 23, 2011)

pb ao12.

Average of 12: 17.52
1. 16.31 U' L R' U' D' R D R' L' F' B R' U2 D2 F U' D2 B R F R D' U L' R 
2. 16.81 R B2 R' L D R2 B2 L' R D2 R L D L2 F' R D2 L' B2 D B U R2 F2 R' 
3. 16.84 F2 D L2 U2 B F' D' R F2 D' B2 F' U' F U2 L F B2 U2 R L2 D' L' D R' 
4. 17.87 D2 B U2 L' D' L' F2 B2 L' F' U' R' F' L' U R2 D U L R2 D F2 R' L' U' 
5. 18.05 F2 R' F L' F2 R L2 F L D L2 F' B U R2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 L' B' L D2 L2 
6. 18.33 B2 F2 L' F' B' R D' L2 D2 R D L R D2 F R' B F U L2 R' D L2 U2 B' 
7. 16.88 U' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 D R F2 L' R F' U L2 U L' U2 F' R' D U' F D' B' U2 
8. (15.58) B' D' B U' D L' F' D R' F B2 R2 L B' U R2 D2 B2 F D' B R U' F' L2 
9. 18.24 U D' B L B' D F2 B2 R2 L2 B R D2 F B' R' L' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' L' D2 
10. 18.52 L' B U' L2 R2 D2 F U F2 B' R' L2 F2 L F U2 F2 R L' U B2 D F2 R2 B 
11. 17.30 R U' L2 F2 B2 R2 B' F D2 L B2 F' D2 B L U D' L' F2 U L' D2 R L2 U 
12. (19.64) F' R' D F2 R2 D' L2 F R' U' L R' B' D2 F' D L' U' B' F2 R' L D2 L' F'

Such fail at the end of the average :fp


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Average of 12: 2:50.46 PB. Single is PB too

2:43.07, 2:44.52, 2:53.52, (3:00.28), (2:22.02), 2:48.77, 2:50.86, 2:56.19, 2:55.56, 2:56.55, 2:44.06, 2:51.52


----------



## JackJ (Mar 23, 2011)

11.97 NL Reconstruction

F2 B2 R' B D2 L' B' U B' D' U' F L' U L D' B2 R U' L R B2 F' L2 F' 

x' z x' 
L R' U F2 y2 L F' L' D2
U R U' R'
U y2 (R U R' U')*3
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
L' U2 L U2 L' U L
U f R U R' U' f'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

16.52 average of 12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.52
1. 15.26 L D' L' D U F2 R2 F' D B R F2 D2 F2 R' F2 D' U2 R' D' B U L2 F' D' 
2. 22.59 D2 F' U2 L' R D2 F' B U' L' F' B2 L' U2 D2 L2 R' U' B F L2 R' D2 R2 U' 
3. 17.96 R2 L2 B' U2 F D' F2 R2 B R' L2 F B L F' B' D2 B' D' R2 B2 L2 F L' R' 
4. (11.97) F2 B2 R' B D2 L' B' U B' D' U' F L' U L D' B2 R U' L R B2 F' L2 F' 
5. 16.75 R L' D L' F2 D F U' R D' B R2 B L2 B' L2 R F2 D R B D2 U' B L' 
6. 17.55 U' L2 B2 L2 D' F L U L U B U2 F L D2 R B2 L' F D2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' 
7. 16.65 U D R' U R2 L' U D2 B2 R2 L D2 B2 D2 R' U2 D L2 B2 D L F B U D' 
8. 13.09 F2 B2 L2 F2 R B D B' U D' L2 R D2 U2 L U' B' R F2 U2 F' B U' D L' 
9. 16.21 F R' L' D2 B2 U2 D' F R' L F' R2 F L R B2 L' F2 U B' U' R F2 U' L2 
10. 16.76 B2 R L2 B2 R2 L F R2 L B' U2 L D U' R B2 L' B2 D U F2 R' L' D' U 
11. (25.23) D U2 R' U D2 R2 B' U' F2 L' F2 D' R' U D R' U2 D L F2 D2 R2 L F2 U 
12. 12.38 F' R' U' F' L2 B' L2 D2 B R2 D' F' L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' F R L2 F' D L2 F'



64 moves, 5.35 tps. Quite possibly my highest tps in a solve


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 23, 2011)

Re-stringed a magic. =D


----------



## EricReese (Mar 23, 2011)

LOOOL wtf? broke pb ao12 by like 6 seconds somehow with no practice. And beat my pb single by like 11 seconds. Wtf??!?

Average of 12: 34.97
1. 35.05 
2. 35.04 
3. 37.67 
4. (39.59) 
5. 35.40 
6. 34.77 
7. 35.08 
8. 33.84 
9. 34.59+ 
10. 31.20[pll skip] 
11. 37.07 
12. (22.80[woahh PLL skip rapedddd])


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2011)

Non-rolling OH average:
16.13, 18.48, 17.41, 15.46, 18.02, 18.48, (15.44), 15.93, 18.00, 19.63, (25.33), 23.17 => 18.07 avg12
Look at those last three solves. Derp.
(17.06 avg9........... :fp)

also, 15.46, 18.02, (18.48), (15.44), 15.93 => 16.47


----------



## tx789 (Mar 23, 2011)

19.64 single 
(19.64) (34.29) 29.67 29.81 25.30= 28.26 avg


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both accomplishment and fail.
No sub1 singles. SOO CLOSE. The 1:02 was a pop. Shoulda been sub1. 

Average of 12: 1:05.69
1. (1:00.39) D U2 B f2 R B2 u' L B2 D' U2 u B' r L' f2 B2 u L' f' U' L B R f D2 r u2 B' R D f' F u f2 B u' D' F' B' 
2. 1:00.90 D' L' f D' R U' r B2 D' L r U' L' U L' R U R2 D2 R2 f' u F' f B2 U2 R F2 u' r' B2 u' R B' u r' F D2 r' B' 
3. (1:17.60) F2 U R2 L B u D2 f2 B r' D R2 B f U' u' B' U2 L2 F' B' f r2 R L' f' u2 R' u f r2 B' U F L B' U' B' U' B 
4. 1:05.85 u2 F2 B R D' r2 R F' U' R' f' R u f' L u2 F2 r D2 F' L' U' u2 L U' R B' L f2 L2 D2 r D r B F' L' r R F' 
5. 1:00.59 r2 L2 B' r2 U' D u F2 r2 f' r2 D2 r R f2 U' F2 u2 B2 L2 r' D2 r2 U u' F U2 u' R' f B' u2 R2 r2 F' f2 R' D R' F2 
6. 1:02.58 u' D2 F f' U2 u2 F2 B' R2 f r u2 U L2 F f2 r' U u L2 B' R' U2 u2 L' U2 L r2 u2 r2 U' u2 D L' f2 U' R' u' R f2 
7. 1:08.67 B2 R' r L2 D2 r B2 r D F U r2 u' r2 L' B2 r2 U' D2 B u D2 F' D U2 R r' u f L' B U' u2 D2 L2 U2 B2 u' L2 U2 
8. 1:08.94 D B2 D f' D u R' F' R' U2 F' D U' u L2 r' f D' u U' f' R2 u' f U2 F2 f2 U2 u2 L' F' D2 L D u2 B' U2 D2 f2 U' 
9. 1:06.48 U2 f2 B' F' D r F f' R F f' r' D2 B' r' F2 L2 B2 L' D L' U2 u2 B D' B' L' U' B U2 B' f D' U r2 B' F f2 L R' 
10. 1:16.28 r L2 B2 U' f2 D' U' F R' F' f2 L f B' U2 f F L B R2 U2 B2 F' D2 U R2 f' u' R' f2 r2 B2 D2 U R' L2 B f u' U 
11. 1:06.12 U2 L' B u L' u f2 L u' B' F' r2 f2 D' U R' D' f2 u2 r' B2 U' D2 R2 f D u2 f' r2 U' r' B U' r U' B D2 u' U f 
12. 1:00.45 B2 R2 u' L2 F' u2 f' B2 r' f' F r' B u F2 U F L' D2 r L2 f2 B2 u' R2 u L' B' U2 u2 R f2 r u r' R' F U2 r F2


----------



## Weston (Mar 23, 2011)

I can still kind of 2x2.
I used a keyboard though.

2.38, 3.56, 3.91, 3.31, 2.60, 4.44, 1.53, 2.66, 3.57, 2.66, 2.97, 2.63 = 3.03


----------



## Weston (Mar 23, 2011)

oops
Double post.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 23, 2011)

2x2:
Average of 5: 1.95
1. 2.56 U' F2 U2 F' U R' U2 F U' R' U'
2. (3.89) U F U' F2 U' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
3. (1.48) F' U2 R F' U2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
4. 1.60 F R' U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
5. 1.68 U R' F' U2 F U' R2 F U' R' U'


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 23, 2011)

3x3x3 average of 12: 10.77
10.22, 11.96, 10.56, 11.26, 10.08, 10.73, (13.74), 11.99, (9.38), 9.58, 10.71, 10.65

Yay 


(7.17 single aswell Oll-skip)


----------



## Escher (Mar 23, 2011)

Think this is PB  Will try to make a good avg12...

Average of 5: 45.23
1. (42.59) D' L2 U f u' R' U r' f2 R2 U B' r' D' R2 f u' f D2 U2 B2 L' r2 R U' F R2 L U R2 u B2 U B2 D r' D U2 R' F' 
2. 44.99 r' L2 U' f2 U2 B U' B' R2 f' L' B u2 L' r2 U u2 D2 B f D' B' L' B f' u2 D f' D2 B' r' R B' r2 f U2 r L' B U2 
3. 45.52 U R B F U' r L f' R2 f r u' f F2 u r' D' u' L U' B2 f2 F' D F' D' L2 R' U' f R' B U D' u2 R2 B F u2 f 
4. (46.18) U2 r2 B' r F U' u' L r2 u R' F r2 D' U2 r F' f' r2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' f U L2 R F' U r R' U2 L f D' R2 B f2 R2 
5. 45.18 B u D' F U' u' D' r' U' f' D2 F2 L' f F R2 D R' D2 B' u' L2 f2 L' D2 F2 R F2 f' u L' f2 r F U' r' F' f R f2 

O, -, P, O, OP

EDIT:

42.59, 44.99, 45.52, 46.18, 45.18, 51.19, 44.20, 47.00, 50.49, 50.00, 50.61, 50.63

Got completely ****ed by parities. DP on the last 4 -.-


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2011)

Weston said:


> I can still kind of 2x2.
> I used a keyboard though.
> 
> 2.38, 3.56, 3.91, 3.31, 2.60, 4.44, 1.53, 2.66, 3.57, 2.66, 2.97, 2.63 = 3.03



Keep practicing! I might actually surpass THEWESTONIAN otherwise.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 23, 2011)

omg

(11.72), 11.65, 9.72, (9.61), 10.72 = 10.70
all nl

I did the first 3 moves of the wrong OLL on the 11.65. It should've been a low 10.
Wow, lots of .72's.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 23, 2011)

2x2
Average of 12: 2.76
1. 2.37 F' R2 U' F R2 F U' F R' 
2. 2.74 F' R F2 U' F R' U R U' 
3. 2.41 U2 F U' F2 R F' U' R2 U2 
4. 3.16 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' 
5. 2.77 U R' U' F2 R F2 R' U R 
6. 3.38 U2 R F' R F' U2 F' U2 R' U' 
7. (2.14) U R2 F2 R' F R2 U' R' U' 
8. (3.79) R2 U R' U2 F R' U2 F U2 
9. 2.77 U' F' U' R U2 R' U 
10. 2.30 F' R' U2 R' U2 R' U F2 R2 U' 
11. 2.46 R2 F' R2 U R U' R' F' U2 
12. 3.27 F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2011)

25.69 4x4x2 sim single

lolscramble: l2 b2 3 R2 R2 B2 D f2 U2 r2 D l2 F2 D R2 3 B2 F2 D2 f2 U 3 B2 U D 3 B2 3 F2 U' 3 L2 f2 D B2 3 R2 D 3 F2 R2 D 3 F2 r2 U2 3 R2 D2 r2 R2 F2 L2 U2 f2 D' R2 l2 U2 D2 f2 3 B2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D2 f2 U r2 3 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U r2 R2 r2 U2 B2 D 3 L2 b2 3 B2 l2 f2 D2 3 R2 U2 r2 b2 L2 U2 b2 B2 f2 B2 U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 23, 2011)

9.64, 9.50, 8.75, 8.00, 9.06, 9.78, 8.27, 9.69, 8.24, (10.35), 8.91, (7.89) = 8.98
number 4 
8.91 was POP + PLL skip.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 23, 2011)

.05 seconds from my PB Ao5...


----------



## Vinny (Mar 23, 2011)

New PB: 12.07 PLL skip

I always do amazing on the bus ride home.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 23, 2011)

7x7 6.08.14 on camera.

Alas, the camera quality is really bad. Its on youtube if anyone is interested.


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 23, 2011)

4.70 3x3 2gen avg5


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 23, 2011)

3x3 OH
Not an avg100 this time, but still enough to get PB single, avg5, and avg12. 
The single is my first sub-20 ever; it had a PLL skip. 
Avg5 was 26.36 (first four solves + a 28.18 before them; lost the scramble for that).

Average of 12: 28.28
1. 26.88 F U2 F' L2 U2 F2 B L2 D R2 F L' R2 F2 B' U R U L' B' R' D2 L2 R' D
2. (19.17) U' F' U' R' D R2 F B L D' B2 L' B2 R B' D F U2 F U' R2 D2 F L2 R2
3. 28.92 R B2 L' R2 B U D' F2 U F2 B L2 U F' B D R2 F' U' D2 F B' U B' D
4. 24.03 U2 B2 L' D' F2 L' B' F L U' L2 F' B D' F2 R2 U D2 R' L2 D B2 F2 R' U2
5. 30.38 B' F' L R D2 B' R' F' U2 F2 B2 D B U' B U' F D' U' F D2 F' R B' R2
6. (32.50) B' D2 F D2 U2 L R2 D R2 U2 D B2 L2 R2 B' U' R' L F U2 R' B R B' D
7. 25.19 L' F D2 L' F U D' L' F' L U2 L F L2 R U L2 D' L F' R B2 D B2 U'
8. 31.29 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 U' D2 R F U2 F D L D' L R2 D R' U' R' B R' L U2
9. 31.03 R' U R2 F D2 U F' L' U R2 D2 L D F' U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F L2 R F
10. 29.71 L F2 R2 U F' D2 F' L B' F2 L2 F' U' B' D F' L B2 U' D2 L2 R U R' B2
11. 27.65 F' B L' F' R F2 R L2 F' D' B' R' D2 L' D B' D' U' L D' L R' U' D' B2
12. 27.68 R U2 D2 F' U' B F2 R2 D' B' R2 D2 F' U2 D R' F' D' F R B F' U' D' F2 

Reconstruction of the 19.17


Spoiler



Scramble (cross on U): U' F' U' R' D R2 F B L D' B2 L' B2 R B' D F U2 F U' R2 D2 F L2 R2
Cross: y2 U2 R L' y' R2 U'
F2L#1: x2 U R U R2 U' R
F2L#2: y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L#3: R U2 R' U R U R'
F2L#4: y' U' R U' R' U R U R' 
OLL: U2 r' U2 R U R' U r
PLL: U


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2011)

I never practice OH .

42.65, 30.29, 28.44, (27.41), (42.71), 36.40, 31.42, 32.08, 34.28, 36.36, 37.89, 30.27, 38.85 = 13 solves; latter 12 = 33.63 avg12.

And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other; also lol @ fastest/least fast having swapped numbers.

31.71 avg5.



That70sShowDude said:


> omg
> 
> (11.72), 11.65, 9.72, (9.61), 10.72 = 10.70
> all nl
> ...


 
YOU KEEP DOING THESE THINGS.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 24, 2011)

2:53.80 6x6 single using yau


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 25.69 4x4x2 sim single


ohi ben

4x4x2 sim:

best time: *12.67*
best avg5: *17.02* (σ = 0.24) - 17.09, 16.70, (19.17), 17.27, (14.99)
best avg12: *18.90* (σ = 1.86) - 17.09, 16.70, 19.17, 17.27, (14.99), 22.75, 20.49, 18.45, 19.89, 20.17, 17.03, (23.80)
best avg100: *20.44* (σ = 3.71)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

9.18 PLL skip single. Close to PB. 5.66 TPS (52 moves)
F' R B U' R B2 U2 F' U2 B D B' U2 R' F2 R' B F' L2 B' D2 F' D2 U' F
x2 y' D' L R2 D'
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R
y R' U2 R U y L U L'
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

O_________________o

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.59
worst time: 16.91

current avg5: 13.17 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 11.66 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 13.38 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 12.38 (σ = 0.67)

current avg100: 13.40 (σ = 1.57)
best avg100: 13.40 (σ = 1.57)

PB single. Was OLL skip into T perm. Don't have reconstruction. Can't remember where I started in F2L
AO5 is almost PB
PB ao12 O____O (previous was 12.67)
PB ao100 (previous was 13.69)


Spoiler



13.72, 13.21, 9.18, 14.31, 11.63, 13.59, 12.81, 12.72, 14.18, 11.47, 13.38, 16.27, 13.46, 12.88, 15.01, 13.95, 15.12, 15.23, 10.72, 9.42, 11.92, 12.34, 14.81, 13.51, 14.82, 13.12, 16.19, 15.64, 13.56, 12.99, 16.03, 14.84, 14.14, 15.03, 12.06, 12.05, 13.05, 15.19, 12.63, 16.37, 14.13, 11.81, 12.75, 13.47, 14.23, 14.36, 13.70, 11.42, 12.95, 13.81, 14.93, 15.70, 13.58, 14.77, 13.70, 14.45, 11.39, 13.13, 10.16, 13.73, 13.51, 12.97, 10.41, 13.41, 16.91, 13.74, *11.65, 11.76, 11.61, 12.44, 12.48, 13.33, 12.91, 11.48, 13.19, 13.33, 10.99, 12.91,* 13.81, 8.59[OLL SKIP. whoaaaaaaa. tperm], 14.74, 13.22, 16.77, 10.90, 14.09, 14.13, 15.01, 15.96, 11.16, 15.51, 13.11, 13.36, 14.60, 16.50, 12.00, 10.93, 13.28, 14.60, 12.41, 13.82



This is absolutely insane. I stayed up all night to do this, I'm glad I did :3. Bolded in the spoiler is the ao12.

Sorry for double post.

Hi Evan and Mike .


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 24, 2011)

1:20.18, 1:37.47, (1:10.00), 1:29.53, (DNF(1:37.03)), 1:10.56, 1:23.44+, 1:28.86, 1:22.59, 1:27.56, 1:52.68, 1:27.16 = 1:28.00
(1:10.00), 1:29.53, (DNF(1:37.03)), 1:10.56, 1:23.44+ = 1:21.18
I don't do much 4x4.

Edit: 1:28.86 was actually 1:29.86, so I'm just counting this as 1:28.xx.
Edit: These times all seem wrong, so I just won't count either average.

2x2 meh
number of times: 105/105
best time: 0.86
worst time: 13.50

current avg5: 3.29 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 2.22 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 3.41 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 2.77 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 3.45 (σ = 1.23)
best avg100: 3.40 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 3.43 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 3.50

3.34, 3.36, 1.78, 2.93, 6.16+, 1.91, 1.83, 3.03, 2.63, 2.43, 4.50, 6.80+, 2.50, 2.19, 4.97, 2.52, 4.69, 2.55, 3.93, 3.16, 4.44, 2.84, 3.83, 3.36, 4.53, 2.09, 3.41, 3.96, 2.15, 2.50, 3.78, 2.81, 2.86, 3.36, 2.84, 3.59, 3.84, 4.63, 3.03, 2.71, 3.46, 3.33, 3.68, 3.96, 2.71, 3.33, (0.86), 2.88, 3.71, 2.34, 3.90, 3.36, 2.18, 2.52, 3.46, 3.56, 7.72, 4.11, 2.83, 3.43, (13.50[pop]), 2.08, 2.55, 2.21, 3.16, 2.08, 3.61, 3.81, 2.96, 4.44, 4.34, 2.65, 3.36, 4.15, 3.33, 2.88, 3.33, 3.41, 8.83, 2.27, 3.66, 5.09, 2.61, 3.22, 3.56, 4.02, 3.61, 3.47, 2.81, 4.36, 2.66, 3.52, 3.21, 4.53, 2.36, 3.58, 3.31, 3.16, 1.52, 3.40

So many counting fails, this should've been 3.2x. Still PB.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2011)

Good job :tu


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 24, 2011)

7.53, 8.22, (11.81), (7.52), 9.78, 7.75, 9.08, 8.84, 9.67, 8.41, 9.16, 8.88 = 8.73

First solve had an OLL skip. Improving really quickly now after some time of not really practicing


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 24, 2011)

Megaminx Average of 5:

Average: 1:28.42
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 1:24.77
Worst Time: 1:37.40
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:24.77)	R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2.	(1:37.40)	R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3.	1:31.11	R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

4.	1:25.33	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

5.	1:28.83	R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Moar PBs.

Average of 12: 1:04.80
1. 1:00.02 D f R U2 D2 u' B' U2 F L2 B2 r f F2 L r2 f2 U' D' r R L2 U2 u' D r' f' F U L' R U' B' U R' B f U R' L' 
2. 1:04.80 D2 L' f B' F U u2 R D2 R2 r2 f' F' u2 U' f B2 F' u' r U f L' U2 u B' r2 u2 U' F2 B2 U' R F R2 F' f L2 R2 u 
3. 1:07.18 D2 B' u2 D' L2 U F u2 U' D2 R' L2 U F' B u' R' F2 D' B L U F f2 L f' r L B2 f L2 U D u' R U L B R2 U 
4. 1:05.25 u2 B F' U2 u2 r2 B F f2 U' u2 f' F2 B U L2 U' B2 f r f F B u2 F f2 U2 F' D2 B f2 u2 f u' F u2 f' u' r' u' 
5. 1:06.06 F' D' R' L' D2 B u F2 D' r' B' u' D r' F2 f' r' u f' D' F2 r B' r2 f2 r' u2 F' R2 B U r' B U' L2 R2 f2 D' r2 R2 
6. 1:05.86 u2 F' D u2 U R' D L u L2 U2 u R2 U F' R2 U R2 D r' u2 D' r L2 D2 U R' r f2 L2 R2 r2 B' U2 D2 f' r F' B' f' 
7. 1:06.59 L2 U' F D' B r2 D2 U f2 r' D r' u2 L R2 D f' B2 D' r2 L' u' F2 L' r U R2 F u2 r' D F2 D2 F D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 
8. (1:09.70) B' u R D B' r2 F' L2 R' f L u2 U f2 r' L' U' B F2 f' U' f D2 u2 L' u2 r F' B2 D F' L' F2 L' U2 f U D' R2 L 
9. 1:02.17 r2 L f2 R' u F' r' U2 F' u U' B F R r2 u2 f' R2 L2 B D' f2 F' L B u F' L2 B2 R2 D' f r f B' U u2 L r2 B 
10. 1:06.31 D' R f2 L u L' F2 B D' U u2 r2 F D' B' L B' f2 u f L2 f2 B2 r' U2 F L2 U u f2 u F' u2 L' U R2 u' r' B' R2 
11. 1:03.78 D' L' U' R2 u2 R f R' f2 L' u F L' F2 B' L' u' B2 U2 f2 D2 u2 L r' u2 r2 L D' u2 L B U u B r2 u' f2 U' u2 f2 
12. (59.80) D2 F2 r' B' U F D' R' f F r2 U' f' u U' D' F R L u L U' B2 U' L2 F' u F' U D2 L D r u r' f u F f2 D2


----------



## Edward (Mar 24, 2011)

Hell yeah
13.35
With Roux son
EDIT: 
Hehe, come at me 


Spoiler



Average of 100: 20.61
1. 19.68 D' B D2 L' F2 B2 D' R F' B2 R' D R F' R D' L' R2 B' U L U' L' F' U' 
2. 21.44 U D L D2 U R B' L B R B' D' R2 B U2 F B U L U B' F2 R D2 L 
3. 22.09 L2 D B' F D2 F D' B2 R' L D' L2 B' D B F U D' L U R' F2 B U2 F' 
4. 22.32 D U F' U' B' L2 R' F B' R D F2 D' R' B2 F2 D R B2 F' R2 B D2 L' D 
5. 23.39 D U' F B' U2 D2 L U' B R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D' L' R' D2 R L F2 L R D' U 
6. 17.31 U' D R' L D L2 U D2 B L2 R2 F2 D R' D F U2 L' D R2 U D L F U2 
7. 21.94 F2 R2 F L2 D U' L' D L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F U' L R2 B' F2 U' R F2 
8. 23.93 U B D2 L' F D' F' D L' U2 F' D' U2 L2 F' D F R L' B' U R' B F2 R' 
9. 25.01 F2 L2 F L2 F' U D' R U2 D R' F2 R B U' F2 R' D2 F' R2 B' U2 B R2 F2 
10. 25.96 U' D2 F B' D L' R' F' U' D' L2 F' B' D' U2 B2 L' B2 R F' R D' U2 B' R 
11. 20.14 L' R' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' R U' F2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 D2 R U2 B' F' D' B2 U2 L' F' 
12. 24.20 B2 U D L B' F' L F' U R' D2 F D2 F2 U' D F2 B2 D' F' R U D' L B' 
13. 22.63 F L R' B D' F2 R U R' L B2 L D2 U2 L2 D' L2 R' B F' L' D' L U' L2 
14. 18.11 L2 R2 F L U' R2 U2 B F' R B R2 D2 B' L R F' D' F2 R2 F2 R2 B F L' 
15. 23.53 L2 F2 U2 L U2 L' R2 F' U L2 R D' B L D' F2 U L2 D' L' R2 U2 F L D' 
16. 20.73 F R' D U' R2 U' D L D' F' R2 B2 F2 U D F B' D2 L B2 F R2 F B D 
17. 19.77 F2 R F' L R' B U2 R' D F2 D2 L' F R' U' F' L' B L B' F2 U L2 F' B' 
18. 19.14 B D R2 D R2 B' L2 U F' U2 B' F R B2 R2 F2 L R2 B2 R L U2 L' D2 U 
19. 19.01 F2 R L' D2 U2 L F2 U F2 U L B2 D' L2 D' L' F L' F D' L2 D U B R2 
20. 18.70 R2 L B L U2 B' R2 L2 U' D' R B2 F2 D' L F B2 L' B' D2 L2 B F D' B 
21. 17.21 L R2 F2 R' L' B D U L2 B F2 R' U' L' D F' U' B2 D' L' F2 B R F' R 
22. 20.45 F L' B R2 U2 D B' R2 L U' B2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U' F' B' D2 F' L R' D 
23. 19.85 U2 F2 R B D' B R' B2 R L2 U' F2 U' D' F2 R2 F B' R' U R D2 R2 B2 R 
24. 25.79 U2 R' U2 R B' F R B' L' D R' B R B2 R U B F' L U R' F L B2 L2 
25. 21.31 F2 D B2 D' F' D' U' R2 U F2 B' D' L2 F2 U2 R L F2 L2 D2 B2 D R U F' 
26. 21.00 D' F B L' D B2 F' R U' B L' R B U' L2 D2 B2 R U L' F D U' L2 B 
27. 21.92 D' U F L2 F L2 D2 B U' D B2 R F U2 D R2 F U2 L2 B' U F2 U R' F' 
28. 25.91 R F2 B' D2 L' F R' B2 D' L R' D2 F2 R U L' F2 L' D2 L F2 L' D' R' L' 
29. 20.96 U' D B2 R F D' R D F B2 R2 U' D2 B2 L2 D F D2 U B' R' D' F' D' F' 
30. 22.80 U B' F' R' U2 D' B L2 F' D B2 D L2 D' U2 F2 R L2 F B' L F R2 B2 U 
31. 19.30 D L' D R U' F2 U R L2 B' U' D' L' D' B U L2 F U2 F' B' L' B2 U R 
32. 25.60 B' D' L2 R2 F R F' B L' B2 R' L2 B' D L' D' R U2 L U L B2 D' B' L2 
33. 26.06 U2 L2 D' R' F2 L2 U2 B R' B' D U' F2 L D' L' D2 R' L' U' D' F2 U' D' L 
34. 22.85 B L D B' F2 D R' B' L2 D' B F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L' R2 U' L B D2 U 
35. 20.90 D2 U L' B2 R F B2 U' D' R2 L F B2 D F' D2 R2 D L2 B U F D' B2 F 
36. 21.39 L2 R' B R' D' B' F R' L2 F' L D' L' R2 U' R' U' F2 U L' R B' F L' D2 
37. 21.86 B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 D L2 B U2 F R' U2 D2 R D2 L' D' F2 B' D2 F' L' R' D' 
38. 16.53 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R D U' B D' F' B' R2 U' B' D L F' U' B R2 L2 D B2 R 
39. 23.12 D2 U2 F B2 R2 B L R D F2 U L2 R D2 F' L' U F2 L D U2 L' U F U' 
40. 19.94 F R U B' D F2 R2 L' F D' L' B' D2 R' B2 L2 D' F2 R L' B' R' F' D2 R 
41. 20.01 R2 F U2 L2 U' R L2 D2 R' D U' B L' U2 D B2 D F' U' D F' L2 D2 U2 L2 
42. 22.24 D U R' U2 F2 R U' L2 F' R2 D' B R' F D' F' D F D2 L2 R U' D F R2 
43. 24.08 U' L2 U' R F' U' D2 R F' D B R' F' B R U F R2 B2 U' D B F2 U' D 
44. 14.34 D R2 D2 F D U L' R2 B' U' D' F B R B2 L2 B L' U' F' U F' R2 F2 L 
45. 21.28 F L' D' B F' R2 L' D' R L2 B2 R D' B2 F L2 B2 L' R' D F2 U' B2 L' B' 
46. 19.44 U F2 R2 B' R D2 B F' L R D' F2 U' D2 L2 B' L B2 D' B L2 U2 L F2 D 
47. 21.32 L' B L' U D2 R D2 L' U' R' F U R B R' U2 R2 B L F L2 R' F2 L R 
48. 19.39 F U2 F' R D B' F2 U R' D2 R L' B R' F2 L' B2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F 
49. 23.58 D B L' R F2 R D2 L D2 R' B' L D R2 F2 R B D' B2 U' D B' F' D2 B 
50. 17.07 D R U' R L2 B' U L2 B' D' F2 L U' L' U2 F D B' L R2 U' F R2 B' F2 
51. 18.56 F2 U2 F2 D2 U L D' R B R D' B2 L' U B' F' L' U2 D F' B2 U D L D 
52. 17.41 R F' D' L' U D' F R2 L2 F2 L' D' L2 B' F' R' D F2 B2 R' U' L2 F' L' R2 
53. 16.18 R' B' R2 L2 D2 B' L' B' L2 R B2 R2 L D' B' L' D2 B L2 D2 F B2 L2 B R' 
54. 22.70 L2 U' R U F L2 F2 L F B D B' U' R L U D B L2 R' B' U' R2 F R 
55. 20.21 R' D' F2 L' D2 F2 B2 L2 U' D L U' R2 F' B D2 U2 F' R' L U2 D F2 R U' 
56. 20.63 F' B' L2 F' U' L' D2 U' R' B U2 D2 L2 F2 B' D B' R' B2 U B L2 D' B R' 
57. 20.75 L' B R B R2 U' D B' D2 B' F L' R2 D F2 D' L' U' B L' B D' F' L' U 
58. 18.66 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B' R' U2 B D U2 B' U' F R' F' D2 L' U2 D' L2 
59. 18.18 L R' F2 D2 B D U F U2 D' B D2 F B2 R L U L U' B' R2 B L2 F2 U2 
60. 21.55 F2 B2 L2 F B' L F2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 U' R D R' F' L B R2 D2 B2 F2 L B' 
61. 17.91 L D' R F2 R2 F' B2 U2 B' U2 D' F B L2 U L' B2 D L' D B2 D R2 L' F 
62. 19.06 R U B2 D F2 D2 F' L R' F' U' D L B L U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L F' L' B L' 
63. 19.67 R F2 D F2 U2 B' F' R2 F R2 D2 B L F2 R2 D B' F' D F' U2 B D2 B' D 
64. (13.35) F' D F D L2 F' B2 U F2 L U B F U R' D2 B2 L2 B' D' R' B L R D 
65. 15.23 L' B' F L D' B U2 B2 L2 R U D F L2 F R U R2 F' L' D' F' L R2 D' 
66. 19.21 F2 D R2 D U R2 D2 L U R2 F U' L' F2 U2 B' F2 D2 F D' L' R' U' R U' 
67. 21.29 F' R U2 R B2 D' U L U2 D2 B' U' F D' B R' F' L2 D2 L2 U' B' L' U R' 
68. (26.50) U R' F2 D U' L2 R' F2 B2 L' R B L2 D' R' F2 D R U2 R U2 B' F2 U B' 
69. 21.15 R D' R' D F' B2 D' B' R' F' R' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 D R D' B2 F L2 B D' U' 
70. 17.49 B D' F2 B' R2 D' F' D' L' D L' U' L D2 R' L' U D' L D' B R' F2 D R' 
71. 26.27 U2 L' U D2 B2 L' B2 D2 U' B' L B2 R2 F2 D L' D2 B' F U D B2 U' F U' 
72. 16.18 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B' U2 L' R' U2 B' L F2 D2 F' U F' D' L D' B2 U2 B' R' L' 
73. 26.01 F R' L' F R' D2 R' D2 B2 R F2 B L R2 U2 D F2 D2 U' R B U' F' D R 
74. 19.10 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 U R' L' F' D2 L F' R U' L B2 F' U R2 B D2 B' L' F2 B' 
75. 18.33 F2 U2 D F U' F' D' F' B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' F' D2 F R D B L R2 F2 R2 B 
76. 22.64 D' B' L D2 B R' U B2 D' U' R' U' R F R U' B' U2 F2 B2 L' B2 F' R' B2 
77. 15.96 B U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B F U D' L' F D L' F L' F' L2 F B2 D U2 B L R 
78. 23.14 R U2 L2 B R2 U2 R D2 U' L F' L2 U2 B' R2 L B2 F' D U2 R' U' R B U2 
79. 15.76 F L2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 F L B2 R' D F B2 U2 R2 B U' L R D' L2 R' U' R 
80. 18.14 L B2 R D B F' D R2 U' B F2 D' B' F2 L F' B U L D2 B D F L' B2 
81. 14.31 L' F D2 F' L D' R2 U' D' B' F' U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 L D' R U' F' R2 D' R' 
82. 20.86 R U2 R2 L2 F' R U R2 B2 D2 R2 U D L D2 F L' U2 F' U L2 U L2 B' F' 
83. 25.32 B L' B U2 R2 U F U F L' D' B D2 U F' D2 U' R F R' D U' R B2 D 
84. 18.60 L B L2 R D' U2 F2 R U' B2 R U' R' D' F2 D L U2 L2 R B2 R' L U' D2 
85. 24.59 D' R D F D' L2 B R' L2 F2 U' D R' B2 R2 U D' F U R B2 R2 F R D2 
86. 22.29 B R B' U2 L2 F B2 R' L' B2 R' U R' U2 B' U' L' U2 L D2 L B D2 U' R 
87. 19.49 B2 L' F L D2 B' D' L U2 R D2 F2 B2 U' B F2 D U F2 L' F' B2 D2 U2 L2 
88. 26.20 U2 L2 F' D' U' R' B' L B2 R2 D' F L D F' R D F B L U D L2 F R2 
89. 23.02 F2 D' F L2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' D2 L D2 R2 B2 F2 L' R B' F' L R2 D2 F' L' 
90. 18.68 F' B D2 F' D B' U R' B L B' R2 F U F L' D2 F2 R2 U' D2 R2 L2 U' D 
91. 17.84 U2 R D' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D' B2 F U L' F' D' U2 B2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' 
92. 24.10 U2 L' R2 U R' U' R D F U2 L2 D' L2 U R B2 U L2 U2 R2 F' U' R' D2 L2 
93. 16.50 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 D2 L U' L' U2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' D2 L B2 R B' U R2 U D2 F' 
94. 21.33 B' L D U R2 L D B2 U' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' B L D2 B R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 
95. 21.37 R L' F' B2 R U2 D R B' D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R' L' U2 L F R' B2 U' R' L' 
96. 19.03 L2 R' F2 L U2 B U2 F R2 D L2 B2 F R' B' R' F2 U2 R' U2 B F' L D' U2 
97. 20.05 U2 D2 F L F2 U R' L B2 L' R' U F' D2 B' F' L2 F R2 F D' R' F' D' F 
98. 14.77 F2 B' D R L2 D2 F2 B2 R' L F2 D2 B2 U' R' D U2 L2 B' R' L2 F2 D2 F' D' 
99. 18.88 U2 D F L' B F2 L' F U R' B' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' D B U' D L2 F2 U' D' 
100. 19.07 R2 B D2 B D' L R2 U F2 U R B' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 D B' F2 R2 U B U' D'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

13.52 OH LL skip on IRC. 

R' U2 F' L' B' R B R2 F' D2 L2 B' L F2 U D F2 R' F' B2 U2 R U2 F' U

z2 D' F y' U L F' U' y' D R D2
y U2 R U' R'
U2 y R U R' U R U' R'
y R U' R' y U L' U' L U' L' U' L
y' R' U R U' R' U R
LL skip no AUF

39 moves = 2.88 TPS.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice time, but lots of moves in that f2l


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Nice time, but lots of moves in that f2l


 
LL skips come at a price dawg .


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 24, 2011)

Beat PB Ao12 by 0.01 
Also, came very close to single PB.

Rubik's cube
Mar 24, 2011 4:06:54 PM - 4:39:28 PM

Mean: 24.78
Standard deviation: 3.97
Best Time: 16.72
Worst Time: 33.83

Best average of 5: 21.38
22-26 - 21.02 22.86 20.25 (23.13) (19.46)

*Best average of 12: 22.94
18-29 - (27.68) 25.30 26.05 25.00 21.02 22.86 20.25 23.13 19.46 23.30 23.02 (17.02)*



Spoiler



1. 26.33 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D L' D2 B F' D2 R' F' U' F L U
2. 26.53 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R L F' D' B2 R' D' R D F' U
3. 33.83 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L D' F' L' B2 R' U' B
4. 29.34 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 L D L2 U'
5. 27.88 D2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F L U F' L' B' L' U2 L' B'
6. 24.80 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B' U2 R' B' L' B D2 L2 U' R2
7. 25.80 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F' D2 L B' U' F U R' B' L2 D'
8. 19.40 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L U2 R' B' U2 R' U2 L2 D' R U'
9. 27.83 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R' B2 U L D2 F R U' L U2
10. 31.55 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 L D2 F D R' L2 B' D U'
11. 27.63 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D F' R' D2 U' R D' F D2 L' B2
12. 28.53 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L' B2 R F' R' L' B' F2 R2 U2
13. 27.43 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F U' B' F' L' F U' L' U L
14. 16.72 R2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B F2 R D2 F R2 D L' F2 D2
15. 23.15 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D F' R2 L2 D2 F' R L' F' D2 U
16. 21.50 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' F R' L' F' L F' U B' L2 F
17. 26.22 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B F2 R D2 F' R D2 F' R L U'
18. 27.68 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B' U R' B2 R2 B' R D' B2 L U
19. 25.30 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' R' L' U B' D F' U
20. 26.05 R2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R B F2 R' B2 R' L' F2 U' B
21. 25.00 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' U R D' F U' F2 R2 L2
22. 21.02 R2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' B R2 F' R2 L2 F2 U F' D2
23. 22.86 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D L2 B' R' U' L2 F' R' B
24. 20.25 R2 D L2 U R2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' L U2 F' D' B' F2 D F' D R'
25. 23.13 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F L F' L' B D L2 U2 R' D' U'
26. 19.46 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L B2 L D2 L2 U' F' R2 F2 D
27. 23.30 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 U F L' D' R' F D' U' L2 B' F2 D2
28. 23.02 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B' L D' B' F' D U' R' F' D U2
29. 17.02 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F L F2 U R2 B' F L U2


----------



## Shortey (Mar 24, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.77
1. 13.69 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U' F D2 B' L' B' L2 F2 B2 D F D U' L B' F' U' L2 F2 D2
2. 13.62 F2 D B2 F2 R' L' B' F D2 U2 F' D2 R' F' L F' L' D' R2 B' L2 F B U' R
3. 13.94 R2 U2 R2 D B2 F L' U' L' D' R' L' B' L B2 L U' L B D2 R B F U' F'
4. 14.77 U2 F L B U' B' L B D2 B D R U' B' D' B2 U' B F2 L2 D2 L' B F' U2
5. 11.50 U' F D2 F2 R U2 B' F' R F2 U' R2 U2 B' L' R F' R2 D' F2 L' B L' F2 R
6. 12.68 B D U2 L R2 B2 D' U2 F R2 L' F D' U' B' D' L D' R' B2 D2 F2 D' L D2
7. 13.39 R' D' L B R2 L' F2 B2 R B D F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R F2 R' U R' L' D L2 R
8. (11.25) L R2 F2 B U' D2 L2 R F2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 R2 U' B2 L' B2 L' U' B2 U R' D
9. (15.74) R U2 F B' D2 U' F' U' B' R2 D' F D B L2 R' F' R2 B' R F R' U' D' B
10. 14.65 D' B2 D B F D B' F U' D2 F B U' B2 U' L' D' R' L' U2 R' L2 U B' D
11. 14.99 D2 U' L2 U2 B U' L B U2 F D' F2 L F2 U F2 L' D' R2 D' F2 L D R2 L2
12. 14.52 R' B' D F R2 D' B L' U D2 L2 B' R D2 R' L U F' R B' L' D R F R 

 wtf


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Average of 12: 13.77
> 1. 13.69 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U' F D2 B' L' B' L2 F2 B2 D F D U' L B' F' U' L2 F2 D2
> 2. 13.62 F2 D B2 F2 R' L' B' F D2 U2 F' D2 R' F' L F' L' D' R2 B' L2 F B U' R
> 3. 13.94 R2 U2 R2 D B2 F L' U' L' D' R' L' B' L B2 L U' L B D2 R B F U' F'
> ...


 
OH?


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 24, 2011)

New pb Ao12

Rubik's cube
Mar 24, 2011 4:06:54 PM - 4:53:03 PM

Mean: 25.03
Standard deviation: 3.84
Best Time: 16.72
Worst Time: 33.83

Best average of 5: 21.38
22-26 - 21.02 22.86 20.25 (23.13) (19.46)

Best average of 12: 22.53
19-30 - 25.30 (26.05) 25.00 21.02 22.86 20.25 23.13 19.46 23.30 23.02 (17.02) 21.96



Spoiler



1. 26.33 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D L' D2 B F' D2 R' F' U' F L U
2. 26.53 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R L F' D' B2 R' D' R D F' U
3. 33.83 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L D' F' L' B2 R' U' B
4. 29.34 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 L D L2 U'
5. 27.88 D2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F L U F' L' B' L' U2 L' B'
6. 24.80 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B' U2 R' B' L' B D2 L2 U' R2
7. 25.80 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F' D2 L B' U' F U R' B' L2 D'
8. 19.40 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L U2 R' B' U2 R' U2 L2 D' R U'
9. 27.83 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R' B2 U L D2 F R U' L U2
10. 31.55 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 L D2 F D R' L2 B' D U'
11. 27.63 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D F' R' D2 U' R D' F D2 L' B2
12. 28.53 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L' B2 R F' R' L' B' F2 R2 U2
13. 27.43 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F U' B' F' L' F U' L' U L
14. 16.72 R2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B F2 R D2 F R2 D L' F2 D2
15. 23.15 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D F' R2 L2 D2 F' R L' F' D2 U
16. 21.50 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' F R' L' F' L F' U B' L2 F
17. 26.22 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B F2 R D2 F' R D2 F' R L U'
18. 27.68 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B' U R' B2 R2 B' R D' B2 L U
19. 25.30 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' R' L' U B' D F' U
20. 26.05 R2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R B F2 R' B2 R' L' F2 U' B
21. 25.00 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' U R D' F U' F2 R2 L2
22. 21.02 R2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' B R2 F' R2 L2 F2 U F' D2
23. 22.86 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D L2 B' R' U' L2 F' R' B
24. 20.25 R2 D L2 U R2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' L U2 F' D' B' F2 D F' D R'
25. 23.13 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F L F' L' B D L2 U2 R' D' U'
26. 19.46 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L B2 L D2 L2 U' F' R2 F2 D
27. 23.30 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 U F L' D' R' F D' U' L2 B' F2 D2
28. 23.02 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B' L D' B' F' D U' R' F' D U2
29. 17.02 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F L F2 U R2 B' F L U2
30. 21.96 U F2 L2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 U' B' D L' D F2 R D' B2 U2 L' D'
31. 25.66 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R' D2 L2 D' L' F' U' F2 D2 R2 L'
32. 27.72 R2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' B' R F' L2 U L2 B' R2 F U
33. 28.36 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 U L2 B' R' D2 L' D B2 L' D L D
34. 28.80 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U' R F' R' D F' L2 U2 L' U B2


----------



## Shortey (Mar 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> OH?


 
Well, obviously.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wooooot. 2.88 2x2 average of 12 on video, with stackmat 

Average of 12: 2.88
1. 3.30 F R2 U' F' R' U2 F R' F' 
2. 2.32 F U' R U2 R' U2 R 
3. 3.21 F' U R' U2 F' R U' R2 
4. 3.11 F' U' R U2 F U' R' F2 
5. (2.18) U R' F' R2 F' U' F2 U F' 
6. 2.86 R2 F R2 F R2 U' F U2 R 
7. 3.29 R U R2 U2 F R' F U R' 
8. 2.79 U F U' R' U R' U' R2 U' 
9. 3.11 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
10. (15.47) R2 F R' F R' F2 R' F2 U' 
11. 2.38 F2 R' U2 F U R F2 U' F' U' 
12. 2.43 U' F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 24, 2011)

6x6 - 3.29.29 with parity.

Loading video on to you tube now.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 24, 2011)

0.49 U' F2 U' F' 

REAL 2x2 

scramble from gqtimer


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 24, 2011)

3:44.87 6x6 single 
EDIT: 3:57.57 Average of 5


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 24, 2011)

another pb Ao12

Rubik's cube
Mar 24, 2011 4:06:54 PM - 5:59:31 PM

Mean: 24.11
Standard deviation: 3.40
Best Time: 16.72
Worst Time: 33.83

Best average of 5: 21.38
22-26 - 21.02 22.86 20.25 (23.13) (19.46)

Best average of 12: 22.14
61-72 - 19.03 19.80 24.46 23.69 (25.83) 22.63 19.77 24.46 23.65 21.18 (18.88) 22.71


61. 19.03 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R F' R D U2 L' D' L' U R'
62. 19.80 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 R' U L B' L' F' L2 D F2 U2
63. 24.46 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' U' L B' U R F2 D' L2 B2 L' F D
64. 23.69 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 U L U2 B' F D B' U2 R' U2 L' D2
65. 25.83 R2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D R2 D F' L D B D2 L F' L2 F D U'
66. 22.63 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L D2 L2 F' R' U B' U' B2 L2
67. 19.77 D2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B R2 D' F' D R' F U' F D U2
68. 24.46 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F' R' L' B D' U F' U' L B U2
69. 23.65 D2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R' F R' F2 D R B' D2 R D2 U'
70. 21.18 L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D B R' L2 B U' B L B D2 L U
71. 18.88 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' R D B2 R' F2 L' B D' U'
72. 22.71 D' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 L U B2 R2 U B' F' R U B' L2


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 24, 2011)

MOAR PBs!


Rubik's cube
Mar 24, 2011 4:06:54 PM - 6:32:23 PM

Mean: 23.93
Standard deviation: 3.32
Best Time: 16.72
Worst Time: 33.83

Best average of 5: 20.07
81-85 - 18.96 19.44 (18.71) (22.91) 21.80

Best average of 12: 22.08
75-86 - 24.03 23.68 (25.96) 22.19 23.36 23.52 18.96 19.44 (18.71) 22.91 21.80 20.86



Spoiler



1. 26.33 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D L' D2 B F' D2 R' F' U' F L U
2. 26.53 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R L F' D' B2 R' D' R D F' U
3. 33.83 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L D' F' L' B2 R' U' B
4. 29.34 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 L D L2 U'
5. 27.88 D2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F L U F' L' B' L' U2 L' B'
6. 24.80 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B' U2 R' B' L' B D2 L2 U' R2
7. 25.80 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F' D2 L B' U' F U R' B' L2 D'
8. 19.40 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L U2 R' B' U2 R' U2 L2 D' R U'
9. 27.83 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R' B2 U L D2 F R U' L U2
10. 31.55 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 L D2 F D R' L2 B' D U'
11. 27.63 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D F' R' D2 U' R D' F D2 L' B2
12. 28.53 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L' B2 R F' R' L' B' F2 R2 U2
13. 27.43 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F U' B' F' L' F U' L' U L
14. 16.72 R2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B F2 R D2 F R2 D L' F2 D2
15. 23.15 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D F' R2 L2 D2 F' R L' F' D2 U
16. 21.50 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' F R' L' F' L F' U B' L2 F
17. 26.22 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B F2 R D2 F' R D2 F' R L U'
18. 27.68 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B' U R' B2 R2 B' R D' B2 L U
19. 25.30 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' R' L' U B' D F' U
20. 26.05 R2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R B F2 R' B2 R' L' F2 U' B
21. 25.00 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' U R D' F U' F2 R2 L2
22. 21.02 R2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' B R2 F' R2 L2 F2 U F' D2
23. 22.86 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D L2 B' R' U' L2 F' R' B
24. 20.25 R2 D L2 U R2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' L U2 F' D' B' F2 D F' D R'
25. 23.13 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F L F' L' B D L2 U2 R' D' U'
26. 19.46 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L B2 L D2 L2 U' F' R2 F2 D
27. 23.30 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 U F L' D' R' F D' U' L2 B' F2 D2
28. 23.02 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B' L D' B' F' D U' R' F' D U2
29. 17.02 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F L F2 U R2 B' F L U2
30. 21.96 U F2 L2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 U' B' D L' D F2 R D' B2 U2 L' D'
31. 25.66 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R' D2 L2 D' L' F' U' F2 D2 R2 L'
32. 27.72 R2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' B' R F' L2 U L2 B' R2 F U
33. 28.36 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 U L2 B' R' D2 L' D B2 L' D L D
34. 28.80 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U' R F' R' D F' L2 U2 L' U B2
35. 21.90 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' D F D' R F2 U R2 L' F2 U'
36. 20.41 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 U' R F' U' L' U' B U' B' D2 L' U2
37. 20.52 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R' B D F R B R B R F2 U2
38. 25.59 D' U' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L U' R' U' B2 R B' U2 R
39. 26.22 L2 D U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F' D' L' B2 F2 L F R' B' F L D'
40. 23.84 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B' R2 L B D L2 F2 R2 F U
41. 29.91 R2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D B F2 R2 D R D2 B' L U' F'
42. 18.41 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U' R' B' L D' B2 L2 F2 U' B D2
43. 22.69 F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D B D B' F L' U' R D2 R2 L'
44. 23.75 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B' U2 L B' R' D U2 R2 U2 F' L'
45. 21.22 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 L' B2 F' R' F R F U' L2 B' D'
46. 24.58 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B D B2 U' F2 R F2 D'
47. 21.72 D F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' D2 L' B R U' L U2 F R D2
48. 18.30 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 R U' B2 L2 F R L F' D B D'
49. 27.52 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U B2 U B F' U' L B' U2 R B2 F L2 B
50. 24.03 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' R2 D2 B U R D U'
51. 21.44 D B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 U2 B' L' B2 F2 U B L B R' D2
52. 28.56 U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U R' D' B' L' D R2 U' F U B' U'
53. 21.81 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B' L' U' R' D' U' F' L F2 L U2
54. 24.41 U L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 L D2 F R' D' R F D R2
55. 21.91 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R D2 R' F U' L B' U R' B2 D
56. 30.25 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' U' F2 R' U' L U' L2 D2 F L
57. 25.08 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' L B F U2 L' D R2 F' D R U'
58. 23.08 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D F2 D F2 U F' U2 L' U' R' U2 F' R' D F2 L'
59. 25.86 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R' F2 D F' U' L' U B' U2 F' U'
60. 29.44 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L' U2 B L D R' B' R2 U2 L'
61. 19.03 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R F' R D U2 L' D' L' U R'
62. 19.80 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 R' U L B' L' F' L2 D F2 U2
63. 24.46 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' U' L B' U R F2 D' L2 B2 L' F D
64. 23.69 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 U L U2 B' F D B' U2 R' U2 L' D2
65. 25.83 R2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D R2 D F' L D B D2 L F' L2 F D U'
66. 22.63 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L D2 L2 F' R' U B' U' B2 L2
67. 19.77 D2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B R2 D' F' D R' F U' F D U2
68. 24.46 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F' R' L' B D' U F' U' L B U2
69. 23.65 D2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R' F R' F2 D R B' D2 R D2 U'
70. 21.18 L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D B R' L2 B U' B L B D2 L U
71. 18.88 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' R D B2 R' F2 L' B D' U'
72. 22.71 D' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 L U B2 R2 U B' F' R U B' L2
73. 24.02 R2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 B L2 U' L' F' R2 D2 R' L2 B U'
74. 22.28 L2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' L2 D2 U' B2 L D R' U2 F U'
75. 24.03 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' R U R2 B' U R2 L2 U R' U
76. 23.68 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B R2 U' F' D2 R' B L U L U2
77. 25.96 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B D R F R2 L' F' D B'
78. 22.19 U L2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F R D F D F U' L2 D F' U2
79. 23.36 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' F' R' B2 U R F2 L B2
80. 23.52 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U' L' D B2 D' U2 B' U2 L2 D' B L'
81. 18.96 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B D R' U2 L' F R U2 L2 D'
82. 19.44 U L2 D U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 F B2 L' U R' B U F R' L U2
83. 18.71 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U2 L' F' U B2 D' R'
84. 22.91 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R' F2 D' L2 D2 B R2 L' D R D'
85. 21.80 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' D R' F R' F' U2 B' F2
86. 20.86 L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D B F' L' F' R2 B R' B D' U2 R2
87. 25.28 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' F R2 D B2 F U' R' B2 D2 R'
88. 24.53 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 L B' D2 R D B2 D2 F' L' F2 U'
89. 27.44 D2 L2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B' L2 D' F' L2 U R' L' U' R2
90. 29.18 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D' U' R' D2 L B' F U
91. 26.02 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F U' R2 U' R' D2 R2 L U' L D'
92. 26.46 L2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 U' L F' L2 U2 F R2 U F2 U' F2
93. 23.36 U F2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R F U' F' U' B F2 U2 B R'
94. 22.75 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 U B' R' B' D R' B' D2 F2 D2 L2 U
95. 19.00 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B L' F U' B' R2 D' R D' U2 R
96. 23.65 F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R F' R2 D' L2 D' L' U R2
97. 21.09 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R D' L' U' F L U' R U
98. 26.88 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L' U L' D R' B2 F' D' R' U2
99. 22.18 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D F D R' U2 L F' L' F' L' U2
100. 22.55 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R U' R2 D2 F R' D R' D2 F2 U'
101. 24.96 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R D' U F U' L F2 U2 L F


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 24, 2011)

444:

41.97, 39.77, 55.95, 36.42, 38.45 => 40.06

Lefty niklas then EPLL skip for the 36.42.

My reduction avg is about 20 secs or so, but my 333 stage in comparison is kinda poor.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> My reduction avg is about 20 secs or so,


 
:O.


----------



## Escher (Mar 24, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> 444:
> 
> 41.97, 39.77, 55.95, 36.42, 38.45 => 40.06
> 
> ...


 
You were supposed to stop practicing this puzzle while I catch up!

We should do some teamsolves next comp, my post-reduction 3x3 is around 13-15s at the moment


----------



## aridus (Mar 25, 2011)

My best on 3x3 is now 47.72. I was shocked.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This is absolutely insane. I stayed up all night to do this, I'm glad I did :3. Bolded in the spoiler is the ao12.
> 
> Sorry for double post.
> 
> Hi Evan and Mike .


I'm no good at 3x3 (2H) anymore, recently I've only been getting 14's. Not sure why that is. 
Will practice other stuff for now. Still haven't finished those 6 OLL's, no motivation. 
Congratulations on the average, but please do that in comp now!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 25, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I'm no good at 3x3 (2H) anymore, recently I've only been getting 14's. Not sure why that is.
> Will practice other stuff for now. Still haven't finished those 6 OLL's, no motivation.
> Congratulations on the average, but please do that in comp now!


 
There are a few comps coming up so hopefully I can get at least one round (as in Washington) of me not sucking totally .

It's hard to stay consistantly fast, even a slight pause or screwup completely screws the solve. My ao100 shows this... At least when I was slower there was more room for error/make up the time :-/. I'm kinda glad I learned full OLL/PLL before doing solves...I have a feeling motivation to finish would be a problem.

You get a good average in comp too Evan .


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 25, 2011)

lol 12.16 avg12 in a session with a best avg5 of 12.21 :tu.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 25, 2011)

Escher said:


> You were supposed to stop practicing this puzzle while I catch up!
> 
> We should do some teamsolves next comp, my post-reduction 3x3 is around 13-15s at the moment


 
Of course, of course


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2011)

Average of 12: 2.57
1. (1.58) U2 R U R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U'
2. 2.22 U R F' R F2 R' U' F' U' R' U'
3. 3.34 R' U' F R' F R U2 R U2 R' U'
4. 2.77 U' F R' U' F R2 U' F2 U R' U'
5. 2.02 F2 R' U2 F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' U'
6. 2.47 R F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
7. 2.80 U F' U2 F' U F' R F U' R U'
8. (3.86) U F R2 U' R2 U' F R U2 R' U'
9. 3.77 U' F U2 R2 U' R' F R2 U R' U'
10. 1.84 U2 R U' F' U' F U2 R U' R2 U'
11. 2.56 R' F' R U2 R F2 U' R' F' R U'
12. 1.91 F' R2 U' F2 U F U2 F U' R' U' 

2x2 with stackmat :O
would've been sub-2.5 with keyboard I reckon. 

Scrambles are wrong. The second scramble for example was the one for the first solve. It has an FL skip btw.


----------



## Raffael (Mar 25, 2011)

I beat my PB avg5 on the 4x4 today by more than 5 seconds 

Average: 1:16.48
Standard Deviation: 3.05
Best Time: 1:08.97
Worst Time: 1:23.20
Individual Times:
1.	1:17.67	D2 Dw' Uw L Bw' L2 B D Uw L Uw' Fw' D2 Dw2 U' Bw F Lw2 R' Bw2 Fw L2 Bw Lw' R2 F Rw' B' R' U' Bw Fw' Lw2 Rw' R2 B L D2 Uw R
2.	1:12.30	Rw R' Bw2 F' L Lw B2 Bw2 Dw' Fw' R' D Uw U2 B' Bw2 U2 Fw2 Rw U' L' Lw Bw F2 D Bw' Rw' D Fw2 F' R2 U' Bw2 Rw2 B Rw' Bw' Lw B' Fw2
3.	1:19.47	R Uw B Bw' L2 B2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 B2 D2 F' U L Lw' Uw2 B' F2 U' Lw D2 B2 F U L2 F2 D Bw2 Fw Rw Fw Lw2 D' Dw Uw L F L2 Uw L
4.	(1:23.20)	Dw' L Rw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw Rw' Fw' Dw Uw F' D Dw2 Lw2 B' D U F2 U' Lw' D Fw' F' Uw' Lw D' U' L Rw' B2 F2 Uw L Uw2 U Bw F2 Lw2
5.	(1:08.97)	Dw U Fw D2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 Uw' U' B' Bw2 Dw Bw2 Fw' F Lw2 R' U R' B2 Bw' Fw' Uw' L Lw Rw U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Rw R' D2 Uw'


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 25, 2011)

3x3 OH Average of 5:

Average: 28.42
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 25.06
Worst Time: 35.03
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(25.06)	L B' L2 R D U F D2 R B2 U2 L2 R U B2 F' D' B2 F D2 R2 D L R' U2
2.	28.33	D2 U L' B D2 U B2 F D2 U2 L2 B D' L' B' U' L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U' F' D B'
3.	(35.03)	D U R F2 D F L R F U' L2 D U2 F R2 D' U2 R2 D L' R' U2 L2 R U
4.	30.22	L R F' D' U2 F' U F' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U' F' U' L2 R' B2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2
5.	26.72	U' R' D' R' B2 R' D' L2 D U2 B' R' D' U L R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L R' B2 U' F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2011)

58.07 5x5x2 sim single

EDIT: 55.30 and 51.14 in a row.

EDIT2: (1:37.46), 55.30, (51.14), 1:07.18, 53.82 = 58.77



Spoiler



Average of 5: 58.77
1. (1:37.46) B2 D 4 B2 U2 D f2 D U 4 F2 D2 R2 U' 4 B2 U2 4 L2 4 B2 U f2 D2 3 F2 l2 4 B2 f2 L2 l2 4 B2 4 L2 3 R2 U' R2 4 B2 3 B2 F2 3 B2 b2 D 3 R2 U D2 3 F2 U D 3 B2 l2 b2 D2 4 L2 U2 4 R2 U 3 B2 4 B2 F2 D L2 3 B2 U 3 B2 U2 l2 B2 4 B2 3 R2 U2 L2 r2 B2 4 L2 l2 U F2 R2 3 R2 b2 3 F2 F2 D b2 4 L2 3 L2 4 L2 3 R2 F2 U2 4 B2 D2 f2 B2 b2 4 L2 r2 U 4 L2 U D' b2 U2 r2 U F2 D2 3 F2 3 L2 D2 4 R2 4 L2 4 R2 U2 B2 f2 D2 l2 b2 3 F2 4 F2 U D2 4 L2 4 R2 U2 L2 f2 4 R2 U 4 L2 4 F2 3 B2 R2 r2 3 R2 4 B2 4 F2
2. 55.30 U2 3 R2 f2 r2 4 L2 U2 D' R2 4 L2 l2 D' r2 4 R2 U 4 F2 D l2 f2 D U b2 4 L2 3 L2 b2 l2 U' 3 F2 U2 D B2 f2 3 F2 b2 3 L2 3 F2 4 R2 l2 L2 4 B2 f2 U D2 4 B2 3 F2 F2 4 F2 3 B2 U B2 3 B2 4 L2 4 B2 U' f2 U2 4 F2 f2 D U F2 D 3 L2 B2 4 L2 l2 f2 L2 4 L2 U2 D2 4 F2 U l2 U l2 U2 4 L2 U 3 B2 D r2 l2 4 R2 U b2 U2 3 R2 4 R2 B2 D2 R2 3 B2 D U 4 B2 F2 l2 U2 4 B2 l2 L2 b2 4 F2 4 L2 3 L2 4 B2 f2 r2 R2 F2 D 4 R2 U 4 B2 U 3 F2 D 4 F2 l2 B2 U2 R2 4 L2 b2 D 4 L2 b2 f2 D2 r2
3. (51.14) R2 U 3 B2 4 F2 D2 l2 U l2 U2 B2 3 R2 L2 l2 3 B2 4 F2 r2 D 3 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 4 L2 U 3 F2 4 F2 U2 D l2 D r2 D U 3 L2 r2 F2 4 B2 3 R2 3 L2 4 F2 U 3 F2 r2 D2 3 F2 f2 U2 D 4 R2 D 3 F2 L2 l2 U l2 3 F2 R2 U2 R2 4 F2 U D U2 4 R2 4 L2 D2 r2 3 R2 D2 3 B2 b2 f2 D2 L2 4 F2 R2 3 R2 3 F2 b2 F2 3 R2 f2 4 F2 3 B2 U 3 R2 U R2 4 R2 3 L2 3 F2 R2 D2 U L2 3 F2 R2 F2 U2 D U 3 B2 D R2 U2 3 R2 3 F2 B2 3 B2 4 R2 F2 r2 B2 r2 D' 4 R2 U2 4 L2 D' 3 B2 4 L2 B2 3 F2 4 R2 U2 3 B2 3 R2 U R2 b2 U2 4 R2 L2
4. 1:07.18 F2 D2 f2 D' r2 l2 D2 3 L2 U l2 f2 D r2 D2 b2 U D L2 U2 D' B2 U2 D2 4 R2 4 L2 r2 U b2 f2 r2 U R2 4 R2 U2 4 F2 U' D2 R2 U D2 3 R2 3 L2 L2 D2 b2 4 L2 U2 D U2 3 B2 4 B2 U2 b2 R2 4 L2 U b2 F2 U2 L2 4 L2 3 F2 4 R2 4 F2 l2 U2 4 B2 F2 D2 3 F2 F2 f2 4 L2 D L2 3 L2 U2 D 4 B2 3 L2 4 R2 3 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 3 F2 L2 4 R2 U2 3 B2 U2 3 F2 4 R2 l2 4 L2 3 B2 D 4 R2 4 L2 D' R2 4 F2 U D f2 D U' D U2 4 L2 R2 f2 R2 l2 U2 3 B2 U' F2 U 4 R2 U2
5. 53.82 B2 U2 r2 F2 3 F2 U2 3 F2 4 B2 D L2 U b2 D2 3 B2 4 B2 4 L2 R2 D f2 r2 b2 4 L2 3 B2 R2 3 F2 4 R2 B2 U l2 4 L2 U2 4 B2 D2 L2 3 L2 U B2 D2 3 L2 3 B2 D' b2 U2 3 F2 D2 3 R2 4 R2 f2 R2 3 L2 L2 3 F2 4 L2 D 3 R2 B2 D 3 F2 D L2 U' R2 3 L2 D2 f2 U 4 F2 l2 3 F2 3 R2 U2 4 B2 U D2 f2 3 B2 D2 f2 L2 r2 3 F2 l2 4 R2 3 B2 f2 U r2 4 L2 F2 D2 4 R2 4 L2 U2 4 R2 3 R2 D2 b2 3 R2 D2 U2 4 F2 U 4 F2 U2 r2 D2 U2 3 R2 U R2 3 F2 4 R2 r2 4 B2 L2 l2 D2 3 F2 L2 f2 U B2 f2 4 L2 U B2 4 B2 4 R2 D U D l2 U F2 U2 4 B2 b2 4 L2 U



EDIT3: 45.25 single 

EDIT4: 33.09 single wat. Didn't even seem that fast...

EDIT5: 33.12 on video


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 25, 2011)

All new PBs except single
Rubik's cube
Mar 25, 2011 5:03:16 PM - 5:42:08 PM

Mean: 23.80
Standard deviation: 3.30
Best Time: 17.96
Worst Time: 32.43

Best average of 5: 18.69
30-34 - (23.02) 18.06 (17.96) 18.53 19.47

Best average of 12: 22.01
24-35 - 25.18 23.56 21.77 (27.77) 22.66 25.11 23.02 18.06 (17.96) 18.53 19.47 22.69



Spoiler



1. 24.43 F D R' B2 D' U' F' L' R2 B' U' F D R2 F D2 R2 U
2. 24.00 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L' U' B F' U L F' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' U2
3. 27.46 L R' U R' F' U2 R2 U L R' B2 L F2 L B F' R
4. 25.86 D' B2 D2 F R F D' U' B' U2 R2 D' F U' L' R F' U'
5. 24.38 R2 B' D U F2 L B' R D B2 L' R' D F D' B2 F' U
6. 28.13 D L R2 B L R' U2 L' U' F2 U R2 B' R U2 B R
7. 20.13 F L B F L' B D2 R F' R2 U2 B' R2 F D2 U' F' U'
8. 18.11 L F U R2 F U R B D' U' B' U B D' R2 D2 F' L'
9. 23.80 U2 F' R' U' B' L2 U B' R' F' R' F' R2 D F D2 L' F
10. 19.65 R U' F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' B2 D2 R F' D' U B2
11. 25.36 R F' D B2 D B' U' B2 D' U2 L B U' F2 D' R' B D'
12. 21.93 B2 F2 U B R' B' R B2 L R' F U' B R2 D' U R
13. 25.06 D B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B L2 D' B' R B U2 B2 R2 F U'
14. 25.88 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B' L' U R2 B2 F' U F2 U' L' U
15. 28.68 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 R2 U L' U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F' D2 R' U'
16. 26.06 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 B' F' R F' L2 D' U' B' F R' D'
17. 22.08 D B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 B' D U2 R F2 U2 B' D' F' R'
18. 22.30 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' F' R2 L' B F U2 R2 L2 B' L2 U'
19. 32.43 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 L U B' D' R2 L B' L2 D L' F2
20. 19.58 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' U R' D R B L' F' R' D'
21. 23.46 D2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L F U' B F' L F' D' L2
22. 25.02 U L2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L U R D' F' D2 B' R U' B2 U'
23. 23.36 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U L' D' R L2 D U' L' B' L D' U2
24. 25.18 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D B F2 R' B L F R D B F2 U2
25. 23.56 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F' D' U' L B2 F' R' B' D2 B2
26. 21.77 L2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L B' R' B D2 U F D R U'
27. 27.77 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D B R2 D F R L F2 U R2 F2 L'
28. 22.66 D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R F R U2 F2 R B F2 U F
29. 25.11 U L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B L U2 F' R' L F' L U' B' U2
30. 23.02 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U F U' L B L2 U B' D' F' L' F'
31. 18.06 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 L' D' B L F' R2 D' F2 D'
32. 17.96 D L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R' U F2 L B U L B D2 F'
33. 18.53 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 L' B' D R' L2 F' R B R L2
34. 19.47 F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 F' U R2 L F' L B' R B' L2 U'
35. 22.69 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 B D' R2 B' F' R' B U R'
36. 27.40 R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U F2 R2 D B R' B' D F R F' U F' R2 U'
37. 26.55 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 F' U F' U2 F L' U R' U F'
38. 22.86 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U' F L B' D U L F R' U2 R2 U'
39. 28.59 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L F R2 B L F2 R2 B' U' L U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 25, 2011)

1:16.21 Megaminx single :O


----------



## clincr (Mar 25, 2011)

Sub 10 single after exactly 8 months of cubing. hurrah

F B2 D' L' B F U' D2 R' D B' L F B' L R F' L2 B2 R L2 D' R2 U2 F' 

Inspection: y

Cross: R D' R2 y' U' R' F R

F2L: R U2 R2 U' R
y' U' R U' R' y U R U' R'
y2 () U2 R' U R
R U' R' U R U' R'

OLL: skip

PLL (H): (U') M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

39 moves / 9.57 seconds = 4.07 tps

avatar says it all


----------



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> EDIT5: 33.12 on video


33.09 and 33.12 are not bad, nice job

35.28, 28.00, 31.47, 35.36, (27.50), (54.03), 34.58, 46.25, 38.45, 35.70, 31.31, 28.66 => 34.51


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 25, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.71


Spoiler



1. 13.47 B' R F2 L2 D2 R' D2 U B2 L2 R B2 D R2 L F2 D2 U2 F B U' R2 D' L' R 
2. (9.34) R2 F L2 B' F' R U2 F' D' U' B F R2 L2 D F2 L2 F L2 D2 U2 F' D U B' 
3. 14.88 U2 L B' F' L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' R' D L' U2 R L B2 U2 L2 B D R2 L' U' R2 
4. 11.68 U2 D' F B2 L2 U2 B2 U R L2 D B' U2 D2 B2 R F2 R L' D B2 L2 B' F' D2 
5. (18.93) D U F B U D2 B R' F2 D R B2 D' F2 D' L' B' L U' F' R2 D' U L D
6. 11.81 R' L' B F' L2 F2 L2 R U2 D' R2 B F' L R U2 F' R2 F' B L' F' D2 F B 
7. 10.65 R' B2 F2 U F' D F D U2 F U2 L' R2 D2 B' R' B U L D' F D2 B2 U D 
8. 14.36 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D F U2 F2 D2 F2 D' U' L' U' L' U B' L U' B2 U' B U D' 
9. 15.44 B R' U' B L2 B2 R F' U2 D' F' R' F' L' R' B' F' D' B' D2 F B U F' L2
10. 14.06 U2 L F R2 F L R U' F2 B' U F B D' L' B L2 U2 D L' D' B' L R D 
11. 15.63 D2 R B U2 L R' B D2 L' D' F2 L2 B' F D2 F' B2 U L' B' D' L2 B F2 U2 
12. 15.09 U B' R2 B2 U B2 F L D2 F R D R D B2 F' U' R' L F L' F' U' R U'



Average of 5: 12.62


Spoiler



1. 11.68 U2 D' F B2 L2 U2 B2 U R L2 D B' U2 D2 B2 R F2 R L' D B2 L2 B' F' D2 
2. (18.93) D U F B U D2 B R' F2 D R B2 D' F2 D' L' B' L U' F' R2 D' U L D 
3. 11.81 R' L' B F' L2 F2 L2 R U2 D' R2 B F' L R U2 F' R2 F' B L' F' D2 F B 
4. (10.65) R' B2 F2 U F' D F D U2 F U2 L' R2 D2 B' R' B U L D' F D2 B2 U D 
5. 14.36 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D F U2 F2 D2 F2 D' U' L' U' L' U B' L U' B2 U' B U D'


Single: 9.34

All were PBs


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 33.09 and 33.12 are not bad, nice job
> 
> 35.28, 28.00, 31.47, 35.36, (27.50), (54.03), 34.58, 46.25, 38.45, 35.70, 31.31, 28.66 => 34.51



What method? Mine is:

Centres, separation, CP, edges with a long alg.

EDIT: Also, how do I change the colo(u)r scheme on jflysim? for 5x5x2 I have to have white on top and yellow on bottom, but they are too similar. I tried the choose colors thing but it just resets when I scramble...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2011)

2:03.22 single for megaminx, after only having a megaminx for a day. It was the 3rd solve. :0


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

>Get a solve 1.7 seconds faster than my PB.
>+2
>:fp

At least I'm getting faster. Scramble: F' D U B2 F2 U D' F U2 F2 R B' F R U L' U2 B2 U2 F' B' U' D L R

Solve:
x2 y' L' R D' R2 d R2
U R' U' R
U2 L' U' L R U R'
y' R U R'
(U2) F R U R' U' F'
(U) R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

What an amazing solve.
Sigh.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2011)

12.11 avg12


Spoiler



Statistics for 03-25-2011 21:56:18

Average: 12.11
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 10.23
Worst Time: 14.13
Individual Times:
1.	11.53	R2 D' L' F D2 B L2 B' U R' B U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2
2.	12.06	U F L D' L B' U R U B' L' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U2
3.	12.35	R2 L2 F2 U B2 D B R F2 L B' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U
4.	12.50	F2 D' L' D2 R2 B' R' F' L' D2 F B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U
5.	12.00	R D R' D L2 F D B L2 D L F' R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U2	
6.	12.70	L U2 R U R' D2 B D' L2 B' R' B2 U2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2
7.	11.46	U B U2 B U' R B2 D R2 B R B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 D R2
8.	13.57	U L' B D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D F R' D F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 L2
9.	10.51	B2 R U' D F' D' R' U F' R B' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D'
10.	12.45	R' B2 L' B' R2 B2 D2 L D' R B' U L2 U' D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U'
11.	(14.13)	B U2 F' R' B L U' D' R2 L2 B L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D B2
12.	(10.23)	R' L D F D2 L' D' R' U' F' B' L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D B2 U2



12.44 single after that produced an 11.80 avg5 .
And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 26, 2011)

4.69 2x2 Average of 100. Only EG-2.


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

2x2.

NL: 3.81
Ao100: 5.79


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 26, 2011)

I like how Ben always posts some awesome awkward cube computer time, then qq goes and beats him. Every time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I like how Ben always posts some awesome awkward cube computer time, then qq goes and beats him. Every time.


 
I was literally wondering when qq was going to post. I'm glad someone else noticed <3.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> What method? Mine is:
> 
> Centres, separation, CP, edges with a long alg.


Centers, pair edges, then domino (blockbuilding first layer -> one to four look PLL). On edge pairing I have one set for 4x4x2 and two sets for 5x5x2, and the 5 needs a separate algorithm (r2 U2 r2 U2 r2) to fix a 2-cycle on both orbits. I should learn more domino PLLs; currently I know T, J, A, Z, H, and opposite and adjacent edge swaps.



ben1996123 said:


> EDIT: Also, how do I change the colo(u)r scheme on jflysim? for 5x5x2 I have to have white on top and yellow on bottom, but they are too similar. I tried the choose colors thing but it just resets when I scramble...


You have to click on the six little squares at the top and change that color globally, rather than trying to repaint the cube. If you're doing that and it still won't work, you'll have to ask jfly.



That70sShowDude said:


> I like how Ben always posts some awesome awkward cube computer time, then qq goes and beats him. Every time.


Hey, I only did it twice (recently). I'm not trying to make Ben look bad or anything, but when I saw the 4x4x2 I thought it'd be fun to do a bunch of solves on that, and then I did some 5x5x2 because it was so similar.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 8.99
1. 8.32 L F2 U2 B2 F D' F2 B' D F2 L F R B2 L' U' B2 D2 U' R' U' R F R2 L 
2. (8.04) R' F2 R2 L' D B2 D U' R' F D2 F' L D2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 L F D2 R2 F2 U2 
3. (12.31) U D B D2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U D R2 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' R B' U' L2 F2 B 
4. 9.78 L D2 B' R' F' U' R' D' F2 D' U' L' U' L2 D2 U' R D U' L B2 L2 F' L2 D2 
5. 8.85 U' R D2 B2 F U2 B' U2 F B' R2 L B' D2 B2 R2 L F' D2 F2 L2 F R' L B 

8.32 was OLL skip


----------



## JasonK (Mar 26, 2011)

Broke some 2x2 PBs today 

Avg5: 6.47, 4.81, (7.39), (4.26), 4.35 = *5.21*

Avg12: 5.98, 4.58, 6.92, (9.52), (3.93), 5.37, 4.43, 6.03, 7.49, 5.79, 6.36, 4.50 = *5.78*


----------



## Selkie (Mar 26, 2011)

At last! 1st average of 12 under 30secs, and also a Ao5 PB in there too:-

number of times: 17/17
best time: 24.84
worst time: 39.20

current avg5: 34.57 (σ = 3.04)
best avg5: 28.26 (σ = 2.41)

current avg12: 31.74 (σ = 3.92)
best avg12: 29.82 (σ = 2.96)



Spoiler



Average of 5: 28.26
1. (25.34) D2 L2 F D2 R2 B F' L R F R' F U2 F D2 U2 F B' L R' F2 L' R D R 
2. 31.50 F R2 L2 D' L F' B L F U' L' F2 R2 U' R U' F L' B' L D B2 D' F' D' 
3. (32.56) L' D2 U' L U D' B L' U2 F B2 R U R' L2 F' D' B' L B' D' U2 R2 B' U 
4. 25.73 R F2 U L' B2 F L2 U' B L B' R2 B L R' D' B L2 B D2 F D' L' U F2 
5. 27.55 B' U' B' D' L R2 U' L' R2 D' B' L' R B2 F' L2 R' U' F2 L B2 D' B R' U' 

Average of 12: 29.82
1. 31.18 U F U2 D' F2 D L B' L B2 D' R2 D F2 D' L' B' R' L D2 B' R L2 B' L 
2. 25.34 D2 L2 F D2 R2 B F' L R F R' F U2 F D2 U2 F B' L R' F2 L' R D R 
3. 31.50 F R2 L2 D' L F' B L F U' L' F2 R2 U' R U' F L' B' L D B2 D' F' D' 
4. 32.56 L' D2 U' L U D' B L' U2 F B2 R U R' L2 F' D' B' L B' D' U2 R2 B' U 
5. 25.73 R F2 U L' B2 F L2 U' B L B' R2 B L R' D' B L2 B D2 F D' L' U F2 
6. 27.55 B' U' B' D' L R2 U' L' R2 D' B' L' R B2 F' L2 R' U' F2 L B2 D' B R' U' 
7. (36.14) F' R B2 D' F L2 F' U' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R B D R2 U F' R2 U R' B' D' U 
8. 30.77 B R' F' R B' F2 R2 B' R F' U2 D2 F' D' L2 B2 R' L D U F2 L U D2 L' 
9. 33.97 U B2 D' U L2 U2 R B' R' L D2 F' D' U' F R F' B2 U B2 U' D2 L B' L2 
10. 32.56 L F R2 F2 B D F2 D2 U' L R2 F2 R2 L' B' L2 D F U2 L' D' F' L' F2 D 
11. (24.84) R2 B' D' B2 L R' U2 L' U F' R' L' U L' U2 F2 L F' D2 U2 R2 F R L2 F2 
12. 27.00 U D' R2 B L R' U L2 B L D2 R' B2 R' F R' U2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 F2 R2 B'


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 26, 2011)

3x3 in *10.33 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: L' D' B F' R2 U2 B2 F' D' B' L' R' F D U' B2 F2 U R' D' U' L' R2 B L2


----------



## Selkie (Mar 26, 2011)

Selkie said:


> At last! 1st average of 12 under 30secs, and also a Ao5 PB in there too:


 
3x3 Ao12 28.65 -

Well not quite sure what happened, one minute I am struggling like mad trying to get a sub 30 Ao12, then I am getting most of my solves less than 30! Another Ao5 and Ao12 pb set and an Ao100 of 31.22!! Particularly pleased with the Ao12. The 5x5 concentration this week seems to have really improved my lookahead.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 28.65
1. 28.25 L2 U' D L2 R2 F R D' U' B2 L2 U' L F' U D2 B2 D2 U2 B2 R' L D2 U' R2 
2. 33.50 B L2 R B' R' B F' D' B2 R2 L U' R' L' D B2 U B R F' R2 U D2 L' D' 
3. (25.81) R U' B' R' F2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 D' U' F2 B2 L2 U' L2 R' U' D L' U R B' U' 
4. (36.51) D R' B' F2 D U R F R' D2 F B2 D2 U F' L' U2 R' L2 U2 R F' R' B2 D2 
5. 28.57 F' L2 U' R B2 R' F U F2 B' D' L U F' B2 D2 U' B' D2 R2 F R U L' D2 
6. 27.62 D2 F L' B' L D2 B D' R2 F2 U' L F' B' R' F R2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 F' R2 D2 
7. 28.72 U2 L' R' B' U D2 B R B' D R2 F' B' L' B' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' F' L' F 
8. 28.44 U L F U2 L R F' D B' U' D F B R2 F2 R B2 F' L2 R2 D2 R' B F' U' 
9. 28.34 B D B D R' F L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' D' F' D U R2 U2 B U2 D L2 R B' U 
10. 27.03 U F R L2 D2 U2 F' B' R2 L2 D' F' B U L' F2 U D R F U' R' B' L' B 
11. 27.22 B2 F2 U' F' B R' U F2 R2 F L' F2 D2 R' L2 B2 U D2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 B F2 
12. 28.85 R2 U' F' L' R D F' D F D2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' L R F D U R2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 26, 2011)

Megaminx avg 5:

Average: *1:25.53*
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 1:21.15
Worst Time: 1:29.66
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:21.15)	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2.	(1:29.66)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3.	1:26.94	R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

4.	1:25.61	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5.	1:24.03	R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 26, 2011)

Average of 12: 11.88
1. 10.70 R' F2 R L B2 D R' U2 L2 F2 B L' U2 R' F2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D U' B' 
2. 11.06 D' U R U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' R2 B' R' D' U' F' R B2 U' B L B' D2 L' R' F2 
3. 12.54 L2 D' F2 L U L2 D B2 D U' R2 L D B' R2 L D L R' F2 L D U' F' L2 
4. 12.68 R2 D B' F L2 U' B2 U D' L D2 R2 U L2 U F' B2 L B' R2 L U' F D' R 
5. (10.00) B2 U R2 U R' F2 R' U D' F' B2 D F R D B' F U D2 B2 F' L R2 F U 
6. 12.76 D2 B2 D' U2 B' U' B' L' R D2 R' F' B2 U B D' F L U' B F' D2 L D B 
7. (13.85) F' D' F2 D2 B2 F L B2 D2 U B2 R' U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U D2 R' L' U2 D R2 F 
8. 12.75 R U F' B' D R' F2 D2 U' F2 R D L' U' B L F' U' L' R F2 B' R F B2 
9. 11.13 R F D2 L' F' U L B' U F2 L' R2 F' R' L' D U' L F2 L2 D' F' U' L2 U' 
10. 11.80 B2 D2 B F' U2 B' L' B L' D' L2 R2 U D' L2 B2 R B2 F' D2 F2 U2 L U' L' 
11. 12.15 D U F D B2 L B F2 R2 D U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 B' D U F' D2 U L D' 
12. 11.26 R' D2 L B2 F' L D' R2 D' U R D2 R2 D' U F' L F' R2 F' U L B' D2 U


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2011)

Another sub-16 avg. 50:

Average: 15.92

Solves:


Spoiler



16.68, 16.31, 14.74, 15.46, 14.55, 12.79, 16.51, 16.64, 15.74, 14.63, 16.51, 17.86, 15.62, 17.02, 16.44, 15.21, 15.93, 15.25, 15.34, 16.76, 16.29, 15.86, 14.37, 18.38, _14.03, 16.30, 13.12, 14.50, 16.86, 14.22, 18.77, 14.59, 16.56, *14.36, 15.39, 14.92,*_* 17.21, 12.25*, 17.66, 15.96, 17.34, 17.17, 16.17, 18.33, 18.76, 15.57, 16.01, 15.57, 17.45, 15.89



Also, italicized 15.17 avg. 12, bolded 14.89 avg. 5, and underlined 12.25 NL.

So happy.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 26, 2011)

2x2. Stackmat
Average of 12: 2.79
1. 1.96 U' R2 F' R U' F R' F2 U' 
2. 2.79 F U' F R2 F2 U' R' F R2 U' 
3. 3.55 U F U' F2 U' F2 U2 
4. (4.89) U2 R U F' R F U' R' U 
5. 2.43 F U F2 R2 U R' F' U R 
6. 3.08 R2 F2 R' U' R' U F' R F2 
7. 2.41 R F' R F R' U R' F' U 
8. 2.91 U2 F2 R U' F R U' F2 R U2 
9. 3.30 F2 U2 R' U R F R F' U 
10. (1.82) R2 U F' R' U' F R2 U' 
11. 2.37 R' U' F' U2 F' U2 
12. 3.13 U2 F2 U' R F' R F2 R2 U2


----------



## clincr (Mar 26, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.95
1. 15.52 U F L' F' R' F2 U2 D R L F2 L' D B D' F' R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B L 
2. (11.87) R' B R' F D F' L' D' L' U B' R F D2 U2 B2 R U L2 D2 F L U L2 B2 
3. 12.89 D2 U B2 U2 R' B2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 B' U' B F2 R' L D2 R D' B L' R U' B 
4. 13.41 R F L' U2 F' R2 D2 R U L D' L' R' F D B' D2 F U' R' B R2 B D2 U 
5. 14.74 L D' U F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' R B L' B2 D' L' R F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 
6. 12.03 B' R F2 R B2 D2 F L B D R U2 D' B2 U2 B L2 R2 F L2 U2 D2 F L2 F2 
7. 15.54 B L2 D' F2 L' R' F R L D2 B2 U' R' U2 F D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 R U' R 
8. 13.75 R' D' R U' L D F R' B2 R2 B L2 B2 R B2 D R D' F B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 
9. (17.50) D' L F' D2 F' B2 U B2 D U2 F R2 F2 D' F L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' U' F' 
10. 12.73 U2 L2 R F L F' D' F R' D' L R' U2 L2 D R U2 L2 R' U' R B' U F U 
11. 15.14 R F L D' R' B' D F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R' B2 D2 F' B U2 B' R' D' B D2 L 
12. 13.75 D' L' F B R B2 U2 F' R D' R' B' D F2 U R' L' U R F L' D' L2 U B2 

First ever sub 14 avg 12, includes a 12.77 avg of 5 highlighted in blue.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 26, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 26, 2011)

14.71 single :O

scramble: B' D' L B' F L' U2 F' D U2 B2 D2 L2 R D' U2 R' U' F D' L' R' F R2 B2

pll skip iirc


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't tetrahedronned in a week, and what do I get?

PBs, that's what.

6.49, 4.81, 7.47, 6.76, 7.21, 7.30, *3.90, 10.44, 8.35, 5.80, 5.76,* 9.72 = 6.97
With LBL.

Bolded is PB Ao5, 6.64.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Mar 27, 2011)

sub 20 solve! 18.14


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 27, 2011)

48.02 Square 1 Average of 5.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 27, 2011)

wooo 5x5

2:04.24, 2:01.68, 2:11.12, *(1:45.06), 2:08.42, (2:18.42), 1:50.05, 1:56.43*, 2:10.13, 1:58.86, 2:05.58, 1:53.57 = 2:02.01 avg12  

bolded is a 1:58.30 avg5, my first ever sub-2 avg5!!!  

the 1:45 is also a PB single, and had ludicrously easy edge pairing; the 1:50 also had ludicrously easy edge pairing


----------



## EricReese (Mar 27, 2011)

PB ao30 and PB ao12 with some cute singles in there. Started off good but then royally sucked. Been a while since I 4x4'd so was having trouble with lookahead..

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 1:16.87
worst time: 1:38.39

current avg5: 1:22.65 (σ = 4.79)
best avg5: 1:22.65 (σ = 4.79)

current avg12: 1:25.09 (σ = 4.66)
best avg12: 1:24.87 (σ = 3.63)

session avg: 1:26.84 (σ = 5.03)
session mean: 1:26.89



PB ao12:Average of 12: 1:24.87
1. 1:25.39 F2 r2 B F2 u L r' F L2 u' f' U' u2 F f r' R2 U F' r F2 U' B' F' u U L2 D' r2 R f' r' B2 U u2 D' r f L2 F
2. 1:21.16 B f U f' r2 U F2 U2 r f' r' D2 U2 F' L R' u' r B' f L' U' F2 U' D2 u f B' r2 B2 u2 f2 D r u2 r' u r u U2
3. 1:33.31 R r2 U B2 f2 R D u' r f F' B D2 U B2 D U B' L B D' u R L2 U2 F' u' R' U r f2 U f2 r' L u D R B2 R'
4. 1:23.45 L2 F2 R2 f R' U u D2 f' D F' L2 U' D B2 L2 B u' D R' F2 r U' R' D R L' F r B' U2 L f' D' r' F2 u2 r2 F L'
5. 1:24.52 u F' u2 L' U2 D' L2 f2 F' L' F2 L' r' D r' B2 D' F r B2 D' R' B U2 R2 u' B' F' u2 f' U2 D2 B2 R' u' L' u L f r'
6. 1:24.04 R' U F2 f' L F u2 D2 f2 B R' L2 f F' D F' f' r2 F' u2 L' u2 U F u' B' R u r2 L2 D2 B2 r2 L' u2 F2 D2 r' F L'
7. (1:35.03) D U' f' D R2 F2 f' u' f2 r B U F D r2 B r L B2 u D2 R B u' R2 u' r2 F2 f2 r B' r L' f r2 u2 B R2 u R
8. 1:26.66 f2 u2 B U f' F2 R' f' D F D' r' F U' u' B r' B F2 u2 f' r L' f B' D U2 B' U2 F D' u2 U2 L' u L u' U' D2 f
9. 1:21.10 u' F2 U' f' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B u U' L u2 r U r' L' u' B' L U D2 F R U2 R F r U' r2 L2 u' B' u F2 f2 U' R U2
10. 1:28.18 F D' R2 U' F' D' r2 U2 L D' R U u' L' F2 u R2 D' F' L' f2 L' B' D R u2 f' r f2 L' R f' B' r R2 D' B' D2 U2 F
11. (1:17.82[Stupid N perm..]) B f U2 L2 B r U F2 B2 f R r F' f' L' R' f' R2 f2 r2 R' L B R2 U2 r' D r f' U' F2 u U B2 r L' D2 R' U L
12. 1:20.96 r D F2 f2 L' F u D2 R D' R L2 r2 B2 U r' U L U R f2 B' D u' L' R2 f B L' r D' f' u2 f L r2 D B' L B' 

session:



Spoiler



Session average: 1:26.84
1. 1:17.95 R u D r R2 D2 F' U B2 r' u U L R r' f' r2 U2 r f' U2 F2 u2 f2 F2 r2 U f B' R' B2 R' f' u' B2 D' R2 F' R2 D'
2. 1:34.36 F2 R2 u U2 L' B2 R' r2 u2 r L2 D L B' f r B2 L2 R F2 r' U2 r D' r F u D r R U2 u' D' r D2 f F D' f' U2
3. 1:17.76 r' f' r D B' f' U L2 f2 u' f2 U' u' R' f' r2 u f2 L r2 R F2 r2 U' R' f2 u' B u' F' U u' f2 r f' L u2 U2 L F'
4. 1:23.02 f L' u2 F r2 u' R2 u' r D F2 U' R2 U B2 R' r' D2 L' F2 B' L' D F2 R L F' D2 L R2 r' B' U2 F' D' f' u L' D' F2
5. 1:34.09 D2 R2 u R F' f' r R2 B D2 R' U f R' F R2 r L U' R F' U f2 R2 F u' r2 B' r2 u' U' R2 B' u D' B u2 F' R r'
6. 1:29.75 F U2 D2 F f' L u' D R2 F2 D2 R L' F R2 L' F2 f' D2 f2 D' r u R' U' F2 r U' D2 L' U' r2 u' F2 R u' U' f2 B' L2
7. 1:26.61 R' u U' R' U' F2 f2 u' D F' r2 B2 r2 F' D' r L D r2 F' L2 r' F u2 r' B' D2 r2 D u' F D L2 u2 r2 f' u F2 L2 F
8. 1:30.17 r' L2 D' r U F2 r' L' U' f u' L F2 U' f U B L2 R' f2 u2 B' U' u B D' B D U B' U' D' L' R2 f r2 u2 F' D' L'
9. 1:29.52 R' f2 r U2 L2 u D R u' f2 U2 R' L u F2 U' u f2 U' f2 F2 U f' R' U' u D2 r' R' f' B2 R' B' D U2 r' B' F f u2
10. 1:28.11 L u' L2 f B' D' r' R U2 L2 f' u2 F U' B u U2 R2 B' R' D2 L F2 D2 r2 f2 U F' L B U B f R2 F' B' U2 L B L2
11. 1:26.40 D B' R u B' U D f2 F' r2 u2 U2 R' U2 D L' f r B F U' B L f2 F' u' r' D u' r U r2 L' D' R D2 u2 B L D
12. 1:29.00 f' R r2 F2 U' u' R2 B' r R L U2 r R' u2 D' L2 f2 L D2 U f L' B D f' F B' D r2 u f U2 B2 D2 U r2 f u' D'
13. 1:31.36 u' U2 f2 L' R' r2 U2 D u' L2 U2 u r2 L' u' B2 F2 r2 U2 R2 u' B2 f' U2 L2 U2 B' u L U' L u' R' L2 D2 B' R2 F D U2
14. 1:29.69 L2 D B D' f F B' r R' F2 f L u' B2 D F2 L U2 R' r f R' D R' U2 B r u' r' R' L U' L D' B D2 L' f' B R
15. 1:33.01 u' D f D' f2 u r' u2 B U F B2 U2 f' L r u' R f r u f2 B L2 r2 R2 F' R' L B2 F f2 r' f' u2 F2 D2 r F2 u'
16. 1:25.39 F2 r2 B F2 u L r' F L2 u' f' U' u2 F f r' R2 U F' r F2 U' B' F' u U L2 D' r2 R f' r' B2 U u2 D' r f L2 F
17. 1:21.16 B f U f' r2 U F2 U2 r f' r' D2 U2 F' L R' u' r B' f L' U' F2 U' D2 u f B' r2 B2 u2 f2 D r u2 r' u r u U2
18. 1:33.31 R r2 U B2 f2 R D u' r f F' B D2 U B2 D U B' L B D' u R L2 U2 F' u' R' U r f2 U f2 r' L u D R B2 R'
19. 1:23.45 L2 F2 R2 f R' U u D2 f' D F' L2 U' D B2 L2 B u' D R' F2 r U' R' D R L' F r B' U2 L f' D' r' F2 u2 r2 F L'
20. 1:24.52 u F' u2 L' U2 D' L2 f2 F' L' F2 L' r' D r' B2 D' F r B2 D' R' B U2 R2 u' B' F' u2 f' U2 D2 B2 R' u' L' u L f r'
21. 1:24.04 R' U F2 f' L F u2 D2 f2 B R' L2 f F' D F' f' r2 F' u2 L' u2 U F u' B' R u r2 L2 D2 B2 r2 L' u2 F2 D2 r' F L'
22. 1:35.03 D U' f' D R2 F2 f' u' f2 r B U F D r2 B r L B2 u D2 R B u' R2 u' r2 F2 f2 r B' r L' f r2 u2 B R2 u R
23. 1:26.66 f2 u2 B U f' F2 R' f' D F D' r' F U' u' B r' B F2 u2 f' r L' f B' D U2 B' U2 F D' u2 U2 L' u L u' U' D2 f
24. 1:21.10 u' F2 U' f' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B u U' L u2 r U r' L' u' B' L U D2 F R U2 R F r U' r2 L2 u' B' u F2 f2 U' R U2
25. 1:28.18 F D' R2 U' F' D' r2 U2 L D' R U u' L' F2 u R2 D' F' L' f2 L' B' D R u2 f' r f2 L' R f' B' r R2 D' B' D2 U2 F
26. 1:17.82[Stupid N perm..] B f U2 L2 B r U F2 B2 f R r F' f' L' R' f' R2 f2 r2 R' L B R2 U2 r' D r f' U' F2 u U B2 r L' D2 R' U L
27. 1:20.96 r D F2 f2 L' F u D2 R D' R L2 r2 B2 U r' U L U R f2 B' D u' L' R2 f B L' r D' f' u2 f L r2 D B' L B'
28. (1:38.39[ew]) u' f' F L2 F' u' r2 D2 u' f' U' f' U' L2 F' D' U2 R L D B2 U' f2 U2 f L F u2 F2 B' R' L f B' F U' L F2 u' f2
29. 1:29.18 U R U2 r' f2 D2 u f D2 r D2 f R2 B' r' R L' B' L' r' f2 D2 B2 r2 F' r' F B L' F2 U2 L' B' u2 U' f2 B2 F2 D' R2
30. (1:16.87+) F2 R2 L2 r U2 L' F' L' F2 U R' U2 R' D r R' u2 B' D' L U F D2 F2 u f2 D f' F r U2 B2 R2 B R' U' u R' u B


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 27, 2011)

4x4
Not PB (56.85), but still really good for me. 

Average of 5: 57.08
1. 54.57 Uw2 Rw2 D2 B L' Rw2 F D2 R' Fw2 D' L' Rw' D' Rw2 F' Rw2 D B2 R U L2 B Fw' D2 Uw L2 R' F' L2 D U2 F Fw2 B' L' D Fw Rw U 
2. (52.82) Rw2 D U2 Fw U' Rw2 L' F2 Uw U F D U R Fw2 F2 L' Fw' D2 Rw2 U2 F2 Fw Uw B Uw Fw Uw' B2 Rw' L' Uw2 D' B2 Uw' R2 L2 Fw' U' L2 
3. (1:01.86) R' F' R2 L2 Fw Rw D U2 Fw2 L2 Fw' L Uw2 D L R Uw2 B U F' Rw' B2 D' Rw2 B' Uw' D' Rw2 U D' Fw' F D L' F' Uw' B' R' Fw2 R2 
4. 57.09 R D2 B' D2 L Fw2 Uw' D2 R' U D2 Fw B2 U' R Uw B' D L F' B2 Fw R' Rw' B2 Uw Rw' B2 L2 U2 Rw R' B L F' Fw Uw2 F' L F2 
5. 59.59 R B2 Uw2 Rw B R Fw2 L2 Uw2 U F Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw' B' L2 F2 Fw2 L B D Uw' F' Uw' U' Rw' F Fw' Uw2 L2 B U' Fw' D2 R U D2 Uw2


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 27, 2011)

12.32 single
R2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D' U B2 F2 R U2 L2 D' F U F2 R B2 R'

y2 D L D
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
y' L U' L' 
U' L' U L 
y U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2' R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
Very easy


----------



## Anthony (Mar 27, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2' R'


 
Just fyi, try F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' ;D


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2011)

My last 5x5x2 run felt improvable, so I went and did a few more solves today.

best time: 19.42

best avg5: 25.83 (σ = 3.00)
(42.92), 23.39, 24.05, (22.06), 30.06

best avg12: 27.98 (σ = 4.04)
28.31, 27.30, 25.45, 38.44, 26.58, 28.27, 27.20, 30.78, (42.92), 23.39, 24.05, (22.06)

best avg100: 31.36 (σ = 5.42)


----------



## cy2169 (Mar 27, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5 15.05 

Yay pb 

15.38 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R B R2 U B U' B2 F' U' L U2
(17.95) D F2 U' L2 D U R2 F2 D F2 L2 F' D2 F R L F' L D' R L2 F2
(14.39) U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 U' F' D' B2 R U F' R U'
15.31 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' R L2 U F L' B F2 R' D2 U'
14.45 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U R F' D U' F2 L B R2 D R D'


----------



## Selkie (Mar 27, 2011)

3x3: PB by over 6 seconds, lucky but hell!

15.91 L U F D2 R D' R2 D2 F D2 U' R F R2 B2 U' D B' D' R U F D' U F2


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 27, 2011)

13.61, 13.96, 15.80, 18.13, 13.65, 12.61, 16.44, 14.91, 11.22, 14.41, 15.46, 15.21, 17.00, 16.56, 15.16, 17.75, 14.65, 14.34, 15.91, 12.66, 16.91, 15.03, 12.46, 16.08, 14.27, 14.91, 17.21, 14.05, 15.33, 16.47, 17.19, 15.77, 16.21, 15.33, 14.13, 17.72, 20.02+, 17.05, 16.94, 14.52, 13.86, 15.34, 13.86, 15.72, 13.68, 16.66, 18.36, 13.94, 18.38, 13.88, 16.41, 12.88, 15.66, 13.77, 17.34, 14.33, 14.84, 14.68, 20.63, 18.84, (11.00), 17.90, 14.16, 12.97, 13.15, 15.21, 14.11, 15.36, 18.19, 15.84, 13.15, 16.30, 13.09, 15.96, 15.72, 15.81, 14.31, 15.46, (DNF(15.27)), 15.61, 16.75, 15.13, 13.83, 18.28, 17.59, 15.03, 14.52, 16.13, 13.19, 12.81, 16.09, 14.56, 19.41, 15.71, 16.58, 17.61, 15.97, 14.90, 14.69, 13.53 = 15.46 average of 100 PB. Meh.


----------



## whauk (Mar 27, 2011)

6.95 OH
R' F B2 R2 L F2 R' U' F' U L' F2 L B' R2 U' B' U' B L2 D F' D B F'

triple xcross: U R2 F U' D' L y U2 R2 U R2
4th pair: U2 R' U' R
OLL: U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 y r U r'
PLL: U2

27 moves
3.88 tps...

???

my previous lucky PB was 8.99


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2011)

whauk said:


> 6.95 OH
> R' F B2 R2 L F2 R' U' F' U L' F2 L B' R2 U' B' U' B L2 D F' D B F'
> 
> triple xcross: U R2 F U' D' L y U2 R2 U R2
> ...



Wtf, that's fast! :tu 
Very nice solution.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 27, 2011)

wtf


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 27, 2011)

Know full pll (although g-perms are a bit slow)


----------



## Xnx (Mar 27, 2011)

lolwut @ 6.95 oh solve.

Average of 5: 15.03


Spoiler



1. 16.71 B U F' B' L' B2 L' U2 B2 U' B' U' F2 R2 F' D B D U' L' B' L F L' R
2. 14.34 B2 R' F D2 U2 B F L2 B' R2 L U' R2 L' D2 U F R' L2 D2 R B2 F U' L2
3. (12.72) R' D2 L2 F' R' F R' B' D B2 U' L' D R B2 U F2 L' D' F' B' U2 L' B R'
4. (17.59) L' U2 L2 B2 D L2 F' B2 R2 L F L2 R2 F D2 L' F2 R2 D' U B' L2 F U' F'
5. 14.04 L' B' D' F2 L2 B' R B F' D2 B' R U' B' L' B U2 R2 B' U2 D2 R' B F2 L



Average of 12: 15.72


Spoiler



1. 14.40 R' L2 B F2 D L F' B D2 L' D' F2 U D2 F' R' D' F2 U B D R D2 B2 R'
2. 13.68 R2 U' L' U L' U2 F L' F2 R2 D' R' L' D2 B' D B' L' R' D' U' F' U2 B D2
3. 17.33 L U D' R' D' B R F' L' F' R' U' B U B D F2 L2 U2 R' D' U B R F'
4. 17.24 D' U L R B' U' F D F U' D' L B' U' B2 L D L' D F U2 R2 L' B2 R'
5. 15.99 L2 F R' D' L D' L B' L' R2 F D' F B' D' F' D L U' B' U2 F' B2 R B'
6. 15.84 F2 B L B2 D' L' D U2 L' F' R' D' R B' F R U2 D2 L' D' U' L' R' D F'
7. (17.91) U' F B L' F D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B' R D2 B2 F2 R' U D2 F D2 R L F2
8. 16.71 B U F' B' L' B2 L' U2 B2 U' B' U' F2 R2 F' D B D U' L' B' L F L' R
9. 14.34 B2 R' F D2 U2 B F L2 B' R2 L U' R2 L' D2 U F R' L2 D2 R B2 F U' L2
10. (12.72) R' D2 L2 F' R' F R' B' D B2 U' L' D R B2 U F2 L' D' F' B' U2 L' B R'
11. 17.59 L' U2 L2 B2 D L2 F' B2 R2 L F L2 R2 F D2 L' F2 R2 D' U B' L2 F U' F'
12. 14.04 L' B' D' F2 L2 B' R B F' D2 B' R U' B' L' B U2 R2 B' U2 D2 R' B F2 L



Both PBs breaking old ones by like a second.  My hands started shaking sooo bad after a few solves I could barely do a proper inspection without throwing the cube out of my hands. 13.68 was failed OLL. O_O


----------



## 300SpartanX (Mar 27, 2011)

whauk said:


> 6.95 OH
> R' F B2 R2 L F2 R' U' F' U L' F2 L B' R2 U' B' U' B L2 D F' D B F'
> 
> triple xcross: U R2 F U' D' L y U2 R2 U R2
> ...


 
WHAT THE F****!!!!
ps i saw the 8.99 single, it was wicked.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 27, 2011)

first sub 2min on 4x4!
1:55:827 nl and there was a pll parity

EDIT: i just got a 1:42 lol. no parity edge orientation was skipped and corner permutation was skipped


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 27, 2011)

*2x2 average -- 5.99*

individual times --

5.52, 4.24, 7.08, 9.54, 5.37


Don't know how I got this out of nowhere. Just a couple minutes ago I submitted my times to the race to sub 4 and I got 9.xy and then I got this as some practice solves afterward.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2011)

39.26, 32.78, 33.05, 42.71, 34.87, 24.26, 26.96, 31.31, 16.18, 36.14, 28.98, 38.73

ZZ OH, with a wtf 27.xx average in there somewhere.
Practice is overrated.

A small kitten, here I come!!!! (lol)


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 27, 2011)

Sub-4 2x2 Average of 5: 4.69
1. (3.66) F U R2 F2 U' F' U' F2 
2. 5.03 F2 R' U2 F' U R U R' 
3. 4.32 F U2 F U2 F' U2 R U 
4. (8.39) U2 R' F U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 
5. 4.72 U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' R2 
This is a PB


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 27, 2011)

whauk said:


> 6.95 OH
> 
> R' F B2 R2 L F2 R' U' F' U L' F2 L B' R2 U' B' U' B L2 D F' D B F'
> 
> ...


 
WHAT

That's awesome! Great job, and nice triple x-cross. :tu


----------



## Julian (Mar 27, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Sub-4 2x2 Average of 5: 4.69
> 1. (3.66) F U R2 F2 U' F' U' F2
> 2. 5.03 F2 R' U2 F' U R U R'
> 3. 4.32 F U2 F U2 F' U2 R U
> ...


Not sub-4.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 27, 2011)

YES I FINALLY DID IT
SUB-2 AVG12 ON 5x5!!!

1:49.91, (2:19.76), 1:50.17, 1:55.41, (1:47.88), 2:08.70, 2:01.21, 2:01.48, 2:09.73, 1:54.88, 2:11.29, 1:51.46 = 1:59.42

first 5 are a 1:51.83 avg5, which is also a PB by ~6.5 seconds


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 27, 2011)

3x3:

Average of 12: 11.24
1. 12.06 B2 L' D2 R' U' L F2 R2 L' B' R D L B F R' F' D2 F' R D2 R' D R2 L2
2. (10.01) B' L U2 R B' U2 B2 D' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 B' D R' F B2 U' D R U2 R' F2
3. 10.17 B' U' F2 D2 B' U' B R L2 U' B' R2 D U L' R' B2 R' B2 F' U F2 U' R' D2
4. (14.89) U2 B F R U B' L2 F' L' D2 R2 U' B2 D U F' U' B2 U2 F R' D B L2 U2
5. 10.40 U' D' F U B' F2 D L F' D' F' D U2 B U' R' D B' D2 B2 F' R B D2 R2
6. 11.05 U' B R' L' U2 B2 F U L' B' D2 R' F L2 U2 R F B2 R D' F2 U B U2 F
7. 11.94 U B2 D2 B2 U F' B' U2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L U D F' D' F2 R' F D2 R' B
8. 10.76 R D' F B' D R2 L B' F L' U2 F D2 F' L' B R' L2 U F' L' F' B' U2 R2
9. 10.58 D2 L' U' R2 U' D R F2 U L D' L2 B' U' L2 U' F' U' D' R B2 R' F2 B U
10. 12.81 F D2 U R F' B2 L B2 D2 R' D' R' B' L R D2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 D2 B' D'
11. 11.89 B2 D' B' F2 D2 B2 R2 B' F R' B' F L2 B2 R D' B2 D' R L2 D R2 U' L' B2
12. 10.72 B' L' D' L' B2 R2 U2 B L' D2 U' B' D L' F' R' F L D U' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 

Average of 5: 10.54
1. (10.01) B' L U2 R B' U2 B2 D' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 B' D R' F B2 U' D R U2 R' F2
2. 10.17 B' U' F2 D2 B' U' B R L2 U' B' R2 D U L' R' B2 R' B2 F' U F2 U' R' D2
3. (14.89) U2 B F R U B' L2 F' L' D2 R2 U' B2 D U F' U' B2 U2 F R' D B L2 U2
4. 10.40 U' D' F U B' F2 D L F' D' F' D U2 B U' R' D B' D2 B2 F' R B D2 R2
5. 11.05 U' B R' L' U2 B2 F U L' B' D2 R' F L2 U2 R F B2 R D' F2 U B U2 F

I feel bad that I have PB's better than people much faster than me. D:


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 27, 2011)

45.16 OH avg12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 45.16
1. (39.31) D' F R D' R' B' R2 B' R U' R' B2 L2 U2 D R' D' U' R' U D' F2 D R' F2
2. 48.78 U B F' R' B' D' U2 F' B L' R' U' F L2 F' B L' F2 R F U F2 L R2 B'
3. 43.03 U' R U R2 F' U D L' D' B2 D' U2 B2 F D' U' L D R' F' R B' D2 F R'
4. 46.80 U' F' U' L' D U2 B L B F R L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 D B' L R2 F'
5. (49.43) L' F R' B2 L2 U F' R2 L' U B' R2 L' F R L2 D2 F2 D L' D' F2 U' F' R2
6. 45.94 U2 L B2 D2 B R' F2 D' R' F D L' D' R2 B' L B' L2 F2 R U2 R2 L' B' D
7. 47.92 D2 L' R B L U2 D' B D2 B2 R2 D R' L' B2 U F B2 R2 L B U' R2 L2 D'
8. 44.96 D R U2 F2 R2 B2 U D R B R' D L2 R U' R2 U' B R F2 R L' D2 L' F
9. 46.13 L2 B' L U F2 U D L' U' B2 L' B' D2 R' U B' F' D' L2 B' D F' R B2 R'
10. 40.87 D' U R U2 R2 L F2 R2 F' B' L' F U2 F' R' U2 R2 B2 U F' B' D2 B F2 U
11. 47.09 U R' D' R D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R L U D R D F U' L2 R' F B2 U F' R U
12. 40.04 U2 R B2 F U' L B' R2 D R' U B' F' D B' F U' D R F' U' D B2 L2 D



and 43.27 OH avg5



Spoiler



Average of 5: 43.27
1. 46.13 L2 B' L U F2 U D L' U' B2 L' B' D2 R' U B' F' D' L2 B' D F' R B2 R'
2. 40.87 D' U R U2 R2 L F2 R2 F' B' L' F U2 F' R' U2 R2 B2 U F' B' D2 B F2 U
3. (47.09) U R' D' R D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R L U D R D F U' L2 R' F B2 U F' R U
4. (40.04) U2 R B2 F U' L B' R2 D R' U B' F' D B' F U' D R F' U' D B2 L2 D
5. 42.81 L F2 L F U' D L' F D2 F L2 R D' U2 B2 F' R F B R D B2 R2 U R'



DaYan GuHong.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I feel bad that I have PB's better than people much faster than me. D:


 
But it's nice though, isn't it ?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 27, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> But it's nice though, isn't it ?


 
Yeah... XD

Oh, BTW:

Average of 100: 12.45



Spoiler



1. 13.05 F' R' F D L B2 D2 R L' U' B2 L2 B' U2 L' B D' F2 U F2 L' B R2 B U
2. 11.37 R' U2 B U D L' U B' F' R B F L' R' B2 F2 U' B D' R' D' R' U' F2 L'
3. 12.14 F' B2 U' F2 D2 B D B' R' F B2 U B U' D R L' D' F' L B2 D L2 R D'
4. 12.50 R' D B' D' B D' R D B' D R' F2 D F R' L B2 L2 R' U L' B F' L U'
5. 13.25 D2 R F' U2 F2 U L2 U' F D L' R2 B' D' B2 U R U B' F' U' R2 L' B2 L
6. 12.49 L' D' L2 B U' R' B2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 D R U F2 U R' U D2 R B U B2
7. 13.29 F D' L U2 D' R' D' R L' F2 D2 L U' L2 F2 R' F L2 B' U B' L D2 B' R'
8. 12.05 F L' R' F' U R' L2 B F' D2 U F L D' F' R F' U' B2 F2 D B' U' D' R
9. 10.64 L' D F' L2 B2 R F' R2 L D2 R2 L' D2 L2 B D B' D2 U B2 U2 F B' R2 U
10. 13.92 U2 F' D' R' U2 B L F' L B' L' F U' F D L D2 L' D B' R B' F2 R U'
11. 11.49 L F' R' U L2 U R' L' F2 D2 R' D' L' R' D' L R' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' L D' B2
12. 11.18 B R2 L D' R2 D2 L R' U2 B' U' D L U2 B' R' U2 R L' U' D' B F' D' L2
13. 10.34 R' F2 B' D' U' F R' U L' D B2 U' R2 F2 B' L' F B2 U R D' R L F2 U2
14. 13.48 F2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 D' L R U F' B U R' L' F D2 B U F D2 U R'
15. 12.95 U2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 L F L' U2 R2 F' D' U2 L2 D' R' D2 R B' U B F' U2 D
16. 11.95 F L' U B L' U2 B' F R2 U L B' L' U F' U' F R U' B' L' U2 F2 B' L'
17. 13.36 R2 D R' D L' F B2 U2 F2 U' D F' R' L B D B2 L2 U F2 R U2 F B R
18. 11.61 U2 D R' D' B' U2 F L U R D' B' D' L' F2 U B R' U F' U L' U R' U'
19. 14.28 R2 U2 F' U D' F B R2 L' D2 U R' U' F R2 F2 R' U R2 U' F2 D2 L' R' F'
20. 10.62 B U F' L R2 U L U R U' B D L2 B D' L R F B2 R' L' F B2 L R'
21. 11.19 L' U' L U' L D' R' B2 F R2 L B2 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 D' R L' D2 L' F
22. 13.33 U' F2 U' L D' R2 L D2 B2 F R' B' U2 L2 R2 B' D' B2 L B2 U' F D L R2
23. 11.77 B' U D' F2 D B' R F2 D L R' U B2 R2 L U L2 U' L' B U F' R U B2
24. 10.88 L2 B' D' U' B2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 F R U R2 U' L2 D2 B L2 U2 R B2 U L' B'
25. 11.89 R F' U' R2 L' U2 D2 F2 R' D U2 L F' R' F L2 D L F' R' F' L' D2 F U
26. 10.79 D R' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U F L2 R D2 F' U D R' F L2 F D B' F2 L2 B2 L
27. 12.61 D2 B D2 R' L2 D L R' B2 F2 L U' L' D2 R' F B2 U D B' L D' R' D2 B'
28. 12.84 D R L' B' R' D2 F' L' B R B2 U D R2 F' L B F2 R2 B R F U B L
29. 13.52 R' D' L' F D2 L R' D2 F' D2 B' U' D' R B D2 L U R2 B2 U' L2 U B' D
30. 14.38 B' R2 F U2 R L' U' L2 F2 U' D' R' U2 B L' F L2 B' F D2 R' F2 D2 U R'
31. 14.09 L2 F D' F' B R' D R2 U F' D2 U' R' D' L R' F2 D F U F' B R2 D' R2
32. 12.42 U' F D F U' B L2 B' U' D' L R' D' R2 L F B' L D2 B2 F2 D B2 L' D2
33. 11.73 F2 B2 L2 B2 D' F D R' U' L2 B F' U' D' L' R' U' B2 F' R2 L2 B' D U2 R
34. 14.25 F2 D2 L' B' L R F2 R' F R U' R L2 B' R' F2 L2 F' D' R' U' D B' U2 F'
35. 13.69 F B L B' L F D L2 F R' D' F2 U' F' U2 R' L F D B F L U B2 U2
36. 10.75 U D2 L' R' D' L' B2 U R' B2 R' F' R L2 D2 F2 U2 B L' F2 D' U L2 B U
37. 13.56 R F2 L2 B2 F U2 B' L' F U B' L2 F2 R F R' B2 D' B' D2 B2 U D' B D'
38. 11.41 D2 B' L2 R' B2 R2 L' U D B2 D F2 U' B' L' U D' F2 L2 F' B2 R B' U F'
39. 12.06 B2 L' D2 R' U' L F2 R2 L' B' R D L B F R' F' D2 F' R D2 R' D R2 L2
40. 10.01 B' L U2 R B' U2 B2 D' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 B' D R' F B2 U' D R U2 R' F2
41. 10.17 B' U' F2 D2 B' U' B R L2 U' B' R2 D U L' R' B2 R' B2 F' U F2 U' R' D2
42. 14.89 U2 B F R U B' L2 F' L' D2 R2 U' B2 D U F' U' B2 U2 F R' D B L2 U2
43. 10.40 U' D' F U B' F2 D L F' D' F' D U2 B U' R' D B' D2 B2 F' R B D2 R2
44. 11.05 U' B R' L' U2 B2 F U L' B' D2 R' F L2 U2 R F B2 R D' F2 U B U2 F
45. 11.94 U B2 D2 B2 U F' B' U2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L U D F' D' F2 R' F D2 R' B
46. 10.76 R D' F B' D R2 L B' F L' U2 F D2 F' L' B R' L2 U F' L' F' B' U2 R2
47. 10.58 D2 L' U' R2 U' D R F2 U L D' L2 B' U' L2 U' F' U' D' R B2 R' F2 B U
48. 12.81 F D2 U R F' B2 L B2 D2 R' D' R' B' L R D2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 D2 B' D'
49. 11.89 B2 D' B' F2 D2 B2 R2 B' F R' B' F L2 B2 R D' B2 D' R L2 D R2 U' L' B2
50. 10.72 B' L' D' L' B2 R2 U2 B L' D2 U' B' D L' F' R' F L D U' L2 B2 U2 B' D2
51. 12.56 B F L' F R' F' B' L2 R2 U F B2 U D' B L' R' B2 F' R B' L2 U2 R2 F2
52. 11.09 R U F' B L' D B' U' B D2 L' R' F' U2 F2 U2 L' D' B L R2 F2 R' U2 B2
53. 14.62 D' L F D' B2 R2 D F B2 R' B2 D2 F' B' L2 F' U2 B D F' R B L R' D2
54. 11.91 B2 L2 R B L' F2 L2 R' F L' B' R' B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L2 F R U' B F D U2
55. 10.85 F' D L R U R U2 R2 F2 B R' L' D' R B L2 R U2 D2 L' D2 B U2 R F
56. 12.28 F2 R' U' R L2 B F2 L' U R2 L' D B' F L2 F D' F L F D2 U2 B' D' L
57. 12.12 B L' D R' D2 F2 B2 R F' U R' F2 R F' D2 F2 U D' R L' B' L U' L B2
58. 13.54 D2 B D2 L' F' L2 B2 D2 L' R2 D2 L D R' B2 D2 L2 D' B' D' L' R D2 B R
59. 11.56 B2 L2 D' L2 B' F D F2 D B R2 F' D' F R' B' D' U B2 L2 F U F B2 U'
60. 15.08 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R L2 D2 F L D' U F2 D R' U' L' B2 F R U2 B U R' F
61. 11.67 D' B2 D2 U B U' D' F B' L' F2 D2 F D2 R2 B R' F' B' R B' L2 U F2 B'
62. 14.24 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D L R' F' B U F L U2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R F' U' R'
63. 13.99 D2 L2 B2 D2 L' R2 F2 R U F' B' U' B2 L' R2 F' L' B2 F R' F2 U L' U2 B2
64. 10.97 F L2 D' F' B' L R U R2 B' L2 B D2 L D2 B F' R' L' D2 B U D2 R B
65. 14.82 U2 L' R2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 F' U' D2 R' B' F' D' U'
66. 12.97 F B2 U' D' F2 B U' L' B' L' R2 F R' B2 L B L2 U2 D' R2 B2 U' R F B2
67. 12.61 R U L2 U B' R' B2 U D2 F2 L2 B L' F' R2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 B' D' L' B2 U
68. 15.32 L2 F2 R2 D' B U' L2 R F' U R' U L' D R' F' L' B F2 R' F' D2 L2 R' F'
69. 15.24 B2 F2 D' B D R F2 B2 R L2 U2 L' F2 L2 F' R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D' R L2 B'
70. 10.94 F' U' R D' U L2 D' L U D F' B' U' R' B2 L B U F' D2 F2 B' U2 F2 D
71. 13.65 F' U2 D F2 B L2 F2 L R D' U2 B' R' F' B' D' L' F2 U B' D2 L2 D' L' U'
72. 12.21 L2 U2 D' F R U' L2 D' F' U' F' U B' D2 U B L D B U' L U B' L R
73. 15.98 D' F D2 R2 D U2 R' D' R D B' F R2 U L2 D' B L B' D' B2 D2 U' R' U'
74. 10.98 B' D' R D2 F R2 U B2 D2 B' F' D2 F2 L' B2 U' B U L2 U L F' B R U
75. 13.21 B' U B2 L' D2 F2 U' L' B F D F' R2 D2 F2 B R F2 B U2 B' R F U' L2
76. 12.46 D B2 U R2 U2 B F U2 F B R2 U R2 D U' B L' U' F R' F' B' U D' L2
77. 11.57 F2 L' B2 R2 L' F' D' U2 L B F R' D2 R' B2 F' R2 U2 R' D' B2 R' B' D' F
78. 10.42 R D' L2 B D' B2 D R2 B' F' U D2 B' R' L B U B U2 B2 R D L' U' F2
79. (16.00) U' D' B2 U' R' F2 R' F2 D' U' B2 L R F2 D2 F' R' B2 U' D' F2 U' R' F B2
80. 14.41 R2 B' F U2 B' L2 B L2 B' U L' B2 F U' L2 D' L D U2 L' U' B R' U2 B2
81. 13.55 F L2 R2 D L2 R D2 U2 B L R2 F2 L' U2 B R L D2 R' B2 D' R U F' L2
82. 13.80 B F2 U2 L2 F L' R' B R2 F' B2 D2 L2 U L2 U R2 D2 R' B U2 B' D2 B2 U'
83. 12.04 U F' D2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 R F' U' R L' F2 D' F' L F2 B2 D' R2 B' F U2 L'
84. 10.89 R2 B U2 L2 F' U B2 R' L D' U F2 D R' U' B' D' U R' B2 U L R' F D'
85. 12.80 U2 B L B2 F' D2 F' D2 R' U F' L2 F D F2 U' D2 R D' U' R U2 D' B' D2
86. 12.03 L U B L R2 U L2 U R F2 B2 R D2 U2 L' F2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R
87. 14.49 L' R D2 R U B L2 U R' L' U D' R' U2 B' U L2 F' R' L' U D F' D L
88. 12.10 R' F2 U R2 U' D B2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R L' B' U' D' F D2 F2 B' L2
89. 14.30 L' R2 B F' R' L F' L' B2 D U2 R2 U D L D' R2 U F U2 D' F2 D2 L' U'
90. 13.11 F B2 R F' L' F2 D L2 R' F2 R2 B2 R2 L B2 D R' U R' U2 L' B R U2 F'
91. 13.15 U2 L2 U F U2 F2 U B2 F2 U F2 L' U B' U D2 R' B' L D2 F R F2 D' U
92. (9.96) R' U2 R2 F B L' U2 L2 F L2 R F2 D' R2 L2 U R2 B' F' D L2 B F L R2
93. 12.70 U2 L F' U' F2 B U L D' F' U' L R2 B2 L' F U' L B L2 F D' R2 U D2
94. 13.33 B R2 F B' R U' L U2 L' R2 B2 R2 F2 B' L2 R' D' R' D L2 B F2 L' R2 B'
95. 11.12 U' F' D U2 F B' R2 D' L' D2 R2 U B F2 U' D' R' F' U' L' F' R F' B2 D
96. 10.98 U' D' F D' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 D R B2 D L' F B2 D' L' B' F L R D R' L2
97. 12.96 D' R' U B F2 U2 L2 R2 F L R' D' R2 L2 B2 D' L' R U R' F' L2 B2 R D'
98. 10.41 B' D' L' B' F2 R2 U2 F D2 B' U D' L B' U2 L' R2 U' F' L' U' D2 R' F2 U2
99. 12.31 F' D2 B' D' R2 F L F2 L' F' L' B2 F2 L F' R' F2 L2 F R' B2 D2 U2 B R2
100. 12.37 R' B2 L2 R' B U R D L' R D2 U2 F' D' B2 D2 L2 B R L F' D' U2 F2 L


----------



## Vinny (Mar 27, 2011)

Average of 5 PB

(19.56), 16.08, 15.77, 16.79, (14.98)

16.21


----------



## nccube (Mar 27, 2011)

2x2 *2.64, 1.48, 1.74, 2.78, 1.53*, (3.57), (1.14), 2.88, 3.52, 2.71, 2.78, 2.43=2.45 avg12
Bolded is 1.97 avg5


----------



## JackJ (Mar 27, 2011)

Average of 5: 2.90
1. 2.94 F' U' R' F R' U2 F U R U'
2. 3.38 R' U2 F U2 F' U F2 U R' U'
3. 2.38 R F' U2 F U2
4. (4.73) F2 R F' U R' F2 U
5. (2.35) R U2 F R U' F'

And reconstructions. 



Spoiler



1. 2.94
x' y' x' 
R U' R' F2 R2
R U' L' U R' U' L U'

2. 3.38 
y2 z'
L U L F' L2 U L
L' U R U' L U R'

3. 2.38
x2
R U R'
R U R' U' R' F R F'

4. (4.73)
x' z' x' 
R2 U R' U' R
U' R' F R2 U' R2 F R
U' R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2

5. (2.35)
y2 x'
U' R' 
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## Keban (Mar 27, 2011)

Every PLL is MEMORIZED! =D
And I'm now colour neutral.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got a 1:32.09 2-4 Relay in the weekly competition  
PB by 9 seconds lol

EDIT: Did another one, got 1:31.26 :O

EDIT2: 1:37.98 avg5


----------



## Julian (Mar 28, 2011)

PyraPBs.

NL: 4.89
Ao5: 5.85
Ao100: 8.52


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 28, 2011)

2-5 Relays:

3:54.22, 3:32.47, 3:47.21, 3:49.85, 3:37.82 = 3:44.96


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 28, 2011)

2x2:

Average of 12: 4.84
1. 4.99 U R2 F2 U F' R F' R U2 R2 U'
2. 5.82 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U F' U R2 U'
3. 5.41 R2 F2 U' R U F R2 U F2 R2 U'
4. 5.14 F' U F2 R2 U R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
5. 5.47 R' U' R U' F2 R U R' U' R' U'
6. (2.62) R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 R F R' U'
7. (6.00) F R2 U R2 U F2 U F' U' R' U'
8. 5.03 U2 R' U F R U' R' F U2 R2 U'
9. 3.79 F U' R2 U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' U'
10. 4.65 R' F' R' F R' F2 R U F R' U'
11. 5.40 U2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 R2 F' R' U'
12. 2.66 R F' R' F R2 F R F2 U2 R' U' 

Average of 5: 4.49
1. (2.62) R' F' R' F2 U R' F2 R F R' U'
2. (6.00) F R2 U R2 U F2 U F' U' R' U'
3. 5.03 U2 R' U F R U' R' F U2 R2 U'
4. 3.79 F U' R2 U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' U'
5. 4.65 R' F' R' F R' F2 R U F R' U'


----------



## Anthony (Mar 28, 2011)

6.78, cool solution

last scramble: L U R' F' U2 F' U2 F U2 R' D2 L D2 R' U L B' L U2 B2 R2 F2 R L2 F'

U' F2 U' B2
U2 R U' R' 
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
L' U L2
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
U' M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 28, 2011)

moar OH 

38.91 avg5



Spoiler



Average of 5: 38.91
1. 41.15 U2 F' U F L2 D B R U' F B R2 L2 F2 D B' D L2 B R' D' U2 F2 U F'
2. (44.17) U2 D2 B' R' F R F' D' R D L R' B2 D' L' F L D' R2 U L' F U' D2 L2
3. (36.17) D2 F' B2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B2 U D B D B D2 R' L' U' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 U D2
4. 37.87 R F L' F B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F D F D2 F L' D2 L D2 L2 F B2 U D' L'
5. 37.71 U L' R2 D B2 R2 L B L R2 D U2 F2 L R' U2 R F' R' F L2 U' R2 D2 R'


41.18 avg12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 41.18
1. (48.55) D R F' R D L U D' R' L2 D' U2 R2 U2 D2 L' F' L D' B' L B' F' R2 F'
2. 36.91 R D U R' F D F' D2 B F' D2 L R B L D U F L U L' F2 D U' F
3. 37.86 B' F2 D2 L R' D' R2 F2 D L F2 B' D2 F D2 U L2 R' D R' L' D' F2 R U2
4. 41.42 L' U R2 D2 R2 L B2 F D2 U2 F2 R' B U' F R U L B2 U' L' R2 F' D U
5. 45.99 R L2 D' B D L U' B' L' R' B2 R2 L2 U D2 F B2 D B' U D F2 R' B D
6. 40.55 R' D2 R2 B2 D F' L F' L R' D' R' U L' B2 F2 R B D2 R2 F L2 U2 R' L
7. 48.13 L U' F D2 B U2 L' F B' D F2 D R2 B2 R' L F U2 B' L D' F U' R2 F'
8. 41.15 U2 F' U F L2 D B R U' F B R2 L2 F2 D B' D L2 B R' D' U2 F2 U F'
9. 44.17 U2 D2 B' R' F R F' D' R D L R' B2 D' L' F L D' R2 U L' F U' D2 L2
10. (36.17) D2 F' B2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B2 U D B D B D2 R' L' U' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 U D2
11. 37.87 R F L' F B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F D F D2 F L' D2 L D2 L2 F B2 U D' L'
12. 37.71 U L' R2 D B2 R2 L B L R2 D U2 F2 L R' U2 R F' R' F L2 U' R2 D2 R'



Both PBs.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 28, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 6.78, cool solution
> 
> last scramble: L U R' F' U2 F' U2 F U2 R' D2 L D2 R' U L B' L U2 B2 R2 F2 R L2 F'
> 
> ...


 
Cooler solution, and the more obvious finish IMO

U' F2 U' B2
U2 R U' R' 
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
U' L' U2 L U2 L
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R


----------



## EricReese (Mar 28, 2011)

wat. Beat pb ao12 by like 4 seconds O_O Finally have a ao12 faster then freshcuber at 4x4? nowai

Average of 12: 1:21.67
1. 1:21.60 F' D' u' B2 U2 B U' D B2 u2 L R D B R2 U R' f F r2 u' F2 R' D B' u2 R2 U' R' U2 D r' F' U' u2 D R B D2 R2
2. 1:23.73 F' r' B2 r' D u2 r' B' R2 U' R2 D R f' D' R2 r2 L2 f L2 f' R2 f' U f2 r2 u2 F2 u2 r' F2 f R' U D2 B U2 B F R'
3. 1:22.16[DP -_-] R2 B D' r2 f2 D2 u B L2 u L' f D B f' R2 u U F2 L2 R u R' D' U2 u F D F' U F D2 R D' R' D' U2 u L2 f2
4. (1:15.06) B2 F U' F u B' R' u2 F2 L2 R' r2 F' f2 u R2 u' r' F U2 F' u f2 u' f D2 U L2 u' F L' R2 U F L2 B u r u' B
5. 1:24.91+[DP ] r D' u' F' U r2 f r2 u2 B' D' L r' R' D' L2 R r2 F2 B2 u' f2 u' R' u U2 f R U B2 L R2 r F2 r2 f' D2 L' B2 u'
6. 1:21.97[OP] U' F2 f2 U' u f B U' L2 F' u2 B' u2 D2 f r2 f D' L' D2 f' u U2 B' r2 F2 L2 B' F D' L r' F2 R' L' U R' u f2 R2
7. 1:22.95 f2 u r D' f' U2 B f' R2 L' U L2 u2 D' r' U' f2 r' R' U' B2 r2 u' U' D' f u2 R B' R2 U f2 B' r' f' r2 U' R f' L2
8. 1:16.20 u' f L2 D' U2 f u R2 U2 L D' f' u' D2 B2 r u R2 L2 U' B r2 u2 f2 U' R L' B2 R L2 f' U2 f u' B2 F2 D' B' D' r2
9. 1:17.30 D F u2 B' F f2 r2 u' L' U2 F2 D' U2 f2 u2 R2 r2 B' U F' D' L2 B' D' f' D' F' D' F' r2 F U u' f2 F2 u2 D L R' u
10. (1:32.38) f' R2 B2 L' R U2 F B' R2 U2 F R2 U r u2 F' U2 f2 r B2 f2 r2 L2 U F2 R' B L2 r' f2 D' F' B' R2 F2 f r' L2 f' r'
11. 1:19.28 F' U' D u f F r2 F2 f' B2 R' r L' D F2 R2 B L' f r B D u B' u' D2 R F2 u f L F' D' L2 B F' L U2 L2 U'
12. 1:26.61[DP ] U' f2 u2 B R B2 u' r F f' u f' R2 r f B2 L2 R2 U' R D u F2 L' B f' F2 U2 r2 f r2 f F' r2 D f2 u' B D2 f 

Some scattered single parity in there. I didn't write notes on them.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 28, 2011)

4x4
PB Avg5 and Avg12 

Average of 5: 55.87 (Solves 3 to 7)
Average of 12: 58.67


Spoiler



1. 1:01.25 Fw' B R Uw2 Fw' R' L2 F' Rw U L2 Uw U' L U' D' Uw' Rw' D' R2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Fw2 U' F R2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Uw F' R2 F2 B' Uw' Rw R' U' Rw2
2. 59.29 Rw2 L D R2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw U' B' F' Rw' U Rw' U2 Uw' F U' Uw' D' F' B2 U2 R2 Rw2 U' D' Uw' F2 L' Fw F2 B2 U Uw' R2 Uw' R' D2 R'
3. 53.59 D2 R' Fw Rw2 R2 B' Rw2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 Rw' U2 D' F2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 F' L2 Fw' F2 L' Rw Uw' B D F2 L Rw2 R' U F2 R' Uw Fw B2
4. (1:08.99) F' U2 R Fw' B2 L2 F' U Uw' B' Uw' F2 Uw U' B U' Rw2 U' Rw L D' B L2 R' B2 L U2 Rw R2 F2 L' Fw Rw F2 R F2 R2 F' R' D
5. 55.55 Rw D' Uw2 Rw F' U F2 B U' B L2 D' L2 Uw' U B F' U' Fw' U D2 R2 U' Uw2 D Rw D' U2 F2 Uw U2 R2 Rw2 Uw' Fw U B' L2 D Rw2
6. 58.46 B2 Fw' D2 Rw' B' F Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw' Uw R2 Rw F Uw2 U2 F' L2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw D L2 Fw2 U2 D2 B2 L2 Rw2 D2 R' D Rw' U2 Rw' Fw U' F Rw2
7. (52.02) Rw' D' F Fw' U B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' D2 Fw Rw2 B Rw2 Uw2 B' U' L' Uw2 Rw F' U' Rw' Uw2 Rw D' Uw' U2 F B' D' L' B' Fw L2 D Uw2 F
8. 1:01.40 B L' R' Uw' Rw' Fw2 D' F B' Uw2 R2 B U2 R B L2 U' Fw' R Uw2 L' F2 B2 L' B' Fw2 U Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw R U2 Rw D' Fw F B' Uw2 Fw2
9. 59.74 R2 F L U B F2 Uw U2 L2 D' U' F' Fw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F U' R B' U' D Uw2 B2 Fw2 R F2 Rw' F2 Fw L D2 U Uw Fw2 D2 R Uw2 D' R
10. 1:00.82 Fw F' D' U' Uw Rw' Uw' B F2 Rw' L' Uw2 U B Uw U2 R' Uw' F' R' Rw' D2 Uw B L2 B' R' Fw L' D' Fw' L F2 D' L R F' R2 Rw F
11. 1:02.88 D' B2 F' U' B2 Fw' U F' Fw' Rw2 U2 Uw2 L2 B' Rw2 R' F2 Fw2 D' Fw' Uw2 D' Fw2 L Uw2 L2 Rw' B L D Uw2 Rw B' U Rw' L B Fw Rw2 F2
12. 53.69 Fw2 Uw' B' F2 R' F' R2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L U2 D2 Uw' Rw' U L' Fw2 R2 D' L2 D2 F Rw2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' Rw2 D' Rw' B2 Fw D2 L' R' Uw' B2 Fw'


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 28, 2011)

First ever Roux average:
1:08.14, 1:00.58, 47.28, 45.11, 1:00.93, 38.14, (1:17.50), (36.06), 1:10.20, 53.57, 36.78, 44.32 = 52.51

Many thanks to Gilles for the one-on-one lesson at Worlds 2007 on how to solve with Roux, and also many thanks to Justin for another one-on-one lesson on Roux and how to break the CFOP mindset and start solving with Roux method proper. Justin, I made sub-60  Now I will try for sub-40.

Roux solving is fun, but solving F2B makes my brain hurt :s


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2011)

1:26.58 megaminx. My first sub 1:30. 
The LL was an antisune then a U perm,


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 28, 2011)

My accomplishment here is that it is the first time I've ever done a full avg100 with 3x3...my hands are so tired...

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.99
worst time: 21.45

current avg5: 16.55 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 14.53 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 17.37 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 15.73 (σ = 1.49)

current avg100: 16.78 (σ = 1.86)
best avg100: 16.78 (σ = 1.86)



Spoiler



17.14, 15.30, 15.22, 16.62, 16.74, 17.69, 14.29, 18.62, 20.66, 18.68, 17.95, 20.01, 17.63, 15.38, 13.16, 13.50, 19.62, 17.19, 14.26, 14.51, 17.48, 16.72, 18.03, 14.33, 15.90, 18.03, 17.90, 13.22, 18.89, 16.09, 16.28, 17.97, 13.08, 17.84, 16.91, 18.17, 19.23, 13.94, 15.63, 18.60, 16.96, 18.86, 17.85, 16.40, 15.82, 16.41, 17.23, 17.74, 18.98, 15.48, 15.27, 14.21, 18.02, 15.96, 13.65, 18.86, 17.75, 16.38, 17.82, 13.38, 14.05, 14.53, 19.20, 15.01, 16.95, 13.59, 13.46, 19.35, 17.22, 18.44, 15.15, 14.77, 17.42, 17.30, 18.22, 16.55, 17.50, 18.82, 18.67, 19.16, 16.69, 16.84, 17.54, 16.54, 16.99, 15.30, 21.45, 13.48, 20.28, 15.57, 17.85, 16.25, 18.78, 17.46, 19.91, 14.50, 17.74, 17.42, 18.26, 12.99


----------



## EricReese (Mar 28, 2011)

Full step. FRUR'U'F' into H perm. This is a terrible scramble. 5.05 single.

U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'

Definately not counting this as my PB...not to mention the fact I would have to settle with me never having a chance to break my single again


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Full step. FRUR'U'F' into H perm. This is a terrible scramble. 5.05 single.
> 
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> 
> Definately not counting this as my PB...not to mention the fact I would have to settle with me never having a chance to break my single again


 wut..where did you get that scramble from? qqtimer? That looks wayyy too much like a setup. 
Also, double x-cross skip is not at all 'full step'.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 28, 2011)

True, I forgot that since cross was skipped it means its lucky.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 28, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> ...a full avg100 with 3x3...my hands are so tired...



I just did 220 6x6x6 solves in 3 days... my hands are extremely tired.

See signature for details. 10 were sub 3:20. The best couple are on my youtube.

After sitting there for a couple of hours, I actually forgot I was solving a cube during one of the solves haha. I should have done this the week before my competition not the week after...


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Full step. FRUR'U'F' into H perm. This is a terrible scramble. 5.05 single.
> 
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> 
> Definately not counting this as my PB...not to mention the fact I would have to settle with me never having a chance to break my single again



If this is legit, it's the most messed up scramble I've ever seen. 23 move speed solve!?!


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## whauk (Mar 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Full step. FRUR'U'F' into H perm. This is a terrible scramble. 5.05 single.
> 
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> 
> Definately not counting this as my PB...not to mention the fact I would have to settle with me never having a chance to break my single again


 
it makes me suspicious that the last 6 moves insert 2 pairs...


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Full step. FRUR'U'F' into H perm. This is a terrible scramble. 5.05 single.
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'





whauk said:


> it makes me suspicious that the last 6 moves insert 2 pairs...


Very good point, in addition to this - Why is this _scramble_ posted here? I find it difficult to believe that the time you obtained is valued more than the scramble itself, it's not even mentioned in the scrambles thread.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 28, 2011)

9.25, 9.20, 9.14, 10.42, 9.66, 12.34, 11.67, 8.53, 9.56, 10.41, 10.98, 9.95, 12.53, 8.19, 8.63, 10.34, (13.47), 9.64, *7.67, 9.39, 7.86, 9.11, (6.95), 8.19, 10.69, 9.97, 8.14, 8.53, 8.25, 8.44*, 8.58, 9.20, 8.73, 10.20, 9.27, 9.88, 8.91, 9.50, 7.78, 9.63, 13.00, 9.48, 10.50, 8.45, 8.22, 9.75, 11.63, 8.19, 9.45, 9.06
avg50 = 9.50


7.67, 9.39, 7.86, 9.11, (6.95), 8.19, (10.69), 9.97, 8.14, 8.53, 8.25, 8.44 = 8.55
1st, 3rd and 6th had a PLL skip


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 28, 2011)

nice!
is 9.5 of 50 your PB or just the 10/12?

du bringst deutschland noch weit


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 28, 2011)

hehe, danke 
Both are PBs.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 28, 2011)

(14.11), (8.71), 10.72, 10.81, 12.26, 11.35, 11.60, 10.40, 13.19, 10.96, 11.39, 11.60 = 11.43

Rolled with a 14.83 -_-
Crazy average for me. 2nd solve was pll skip. Couldn't find solution.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

omfg

*Average of 12: 9.67*
1. (6.76) B2 U2 D2 B' U R2 D R' D2 B2 U' D F2 U2 R2 L' F2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F R2 D2 
2. 8.84 F' B' L B F' U2 R L F D2 B L2 D2 F B D2 L2 D B' R L D' L2 F2 R2 
3. 10.72 D R2 B2 F2 R' L2 D' L' D R' D F L2 F' B' D2 R L' D' L D' F' B2 U B' 
4. 10.52 L2 R' U2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 L D B2 D2 L B' R' U' L D R2 L U2 F U' R U' 
5. 9.89 F B' D' R' D2 B2 D2 R' D B2 R L2 B' R' F2 B R B' D2 B D2 F' B' D' R2 
6. (12.48) L' R F' U R' L2 F2 R2 B2 R L2 F2 R' F D' R' L' B' F U' D B' F' R U 
7. 7.83 F2 R2 D2 U F L' U' D L2 D2 B2 D' L R' F2 R D R' L B' L B' D2 L2 B' 
8. 10.19 U D B' U2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 F D R L2 U' B2 F U2 B' L2 R2 D' U B' D F 
9. 10.06 U B2 U' F D B F' U L R2 D U B' U R' B2 L2 R' B L2 U' R L' F R 
10. 10.10 D' R' F' B D2 U2 B2 U' F U' R2 U' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 D B U R' F2 D' 
11. 9.23 R2 F' D' U B' R D2 L2 U' F R L' U' F' R2 F2 L U2 R2 D' F' D F' B' R 
12. 9.36 L' B' U2 R' D R2 L' B' L2 F L D2 U L' R2 U2 R' F' R2 B U B2 F U2 B' 

First solve was really easy and PLL skip. Rest was non-lucky  (well an F2L pair skip on the last solve I guess)
B2 U2 D2 B' U R2 D R' D2 B2 U' D F2 U2 R2 L' F2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F R2 D2 (Cross on U)

z2 D R D2 R F
R U' R' U2 U' y' R U' R'
R' U R U' R' U R
y' R U' R' U F' U' F

U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'

39 moves = 5.77 tps


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 28, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> (14.11), (8.71), 10.72, 10.81, 12.26, 11.35, 11.60, 10.40, 13.19, 10.96, 11.39, 11.60 = 11.43
> 
> Rolled with a 14.83 -_-
> Crazy average for me. 2nd solve was pll skip. Couldn't find solution.


 
Great average! And I find that many times when I get a fast single, I can't recreate the solution at all. D:


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 28, 2011)

F2 L2 R B' F2 R2 F2 L R F U L2 B D2 F D R' F R' D2 F2 L B F R

15.46 single


----------



## whauk (Mar 28, 2011)

doing some OH again...
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.73 nonlucky
worst time: 19.17

current avg5: 15.54 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 13.44 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 16.11 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 14.48 (σ = 1.29)

*session avg: 15.69 (σ = 1.88)*
session mean: 15.66

13.52, 13.63, 13.19, 13.11, 16.80, 16.24, 10.73, 15.11, 13.61, 17.39, 15.70, 13.89, 17.36, 16.22, 19.17, 16.89, 17.39, 14.80, 17.06, 13.08, 12.94, 15.30, 17.97, 10.84, 18.48, 17.98, 12.49, 16.86, 16.56, 15.92, 18.13, 17.36, 13.92, 14.55, 16.95, 15.99, 16.31, 17.73, 12.84, 17.72, 17.24, 17.77, 13.02, 17.77, 17.42, 16.80, 16.63, 15.00, 15.00, 14.52


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2011)

I got a 9.95 lucky single solve... on a non-Fridrich method o_0
Check out this solution:

U D2 F2 D' R F2 D' L' U' D' B R' D' B2 R' D2 F D2 U2 F D L' U B U

F2L pairs: x2 y' U L2 U' L' U L U' y' R U' R' U L U' L' (14s)
OCLL: y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (23s)
3 D edges: y' M' U2 M' y' U M2 y U M' U2 M (32s)
Last D edge + EO: y' U M' U M U M' U M (40s)
PLL: U' (41s)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 28, 2011)

<3 my new 2x2.

Average of 12: 2.76
1. 3.04 U2 R' F R' U F' R' 
2. 3.08 U' F U' R U' F U' F2 U 
3. 3.30 U' F U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 
4. 2.53 U' F' U F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 
5. 2.13 F' R' U2 R' F U R U' R2 U' 
6. 2.37 R F U2 F' U2 R U F U' 
7. (3.95) R U' R F2 R U' R2 F2 U2 
8. 3.11 U F2 U' F2 U' F R' U R2 U' 
9. 2.83 R' F' U' F R' U F R' U2 
10. 2.47 R U' R U2 F2 R U' F' U 
11. (1.89) R2 U' R F2 R' U2 R' F' U' 
12. 2.76 F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U F U


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 29, 2011)

3.85 2x2 Average of 5:

3.09, 3.72, (6.70), (2.97), 4.74


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Full step. FRUR'U'F' into H perm. This is a terrible scramble. 5.05 single.
> 
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> 
> Definately not counting this as my PB...not to mention the fact I would have to settle with me never having a chance to break my single again



Confirmed as fake.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

No not confirmed. It was real. But congratulations on once again talking without knowing what you're talking about.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> congratulations on once again talking without knowing what you're talking about.


 
I'd like to see you post evidence to back this up.

Here is the evidence that I'll present for my case;

01:16:56 <+Kirjava> ahahahahahahahahahahaha
01:16:59 <+Kirjava> ahahahahahaha
01:17:08 < EricReese> brb
01:17:08 <+Kirjava> I just tried that scramble
01:17:22 <+Kirjava> looks like someone found out hwo to use cube exporer
01:17:44 < EricReese> whats cube explorer
01:18:47 <+j`ey> Reese: go check his computer
***
01:20:07 < EricReese> why did ryan just tell me to go to cube exploerer?
01:20:13 < EricReese> lol
01:20:18 < Reese> k. "go search cube explorer on ur computer"
01:20:39 < EricReese> just get ur siblings involted in
01:20:41 < EricReese> involved*****
01:20:43 < Reese> *he goes to google and types it in (failing)* upon the search the cubexplorer site link is in visited state
01:20:44 < Reese>


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

No ****. I opened it up to find out what it was. Derp


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> No ****. I opened it up to find out what it was. Derp


 
Wanna know how I know this is fake? Someone gave me this scramble a year and a half ago, Same exact scramble. Kthxbai.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 29, 2011)

It's odd that you didn't say that at the time. I guess you've had some time to think of something by now though.

I like how you asked "whats cube explorer" even though I hadn't spelt that word correctly XD

(Also the fact that I omitted this line after you asked that question kinda starts to make your world crumble around you; 
01:18:00 < sachirou> ericreese: a alg generator)

I imagine people would respect you more if you admit to it, it's fairly obvious what you did. I could post more stuff.

Or you could carry this on and put up with no one believing you. Your call <3


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wanna know how I know this is fake? Someone gave me this scramble a year and a half ago, Same exact scramble. Kthxbai.


 Proof?

Whatever. Ignorant people will be ignorant. Not replying anymore. Pce <3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Proof?
> 
> Whatever. Ignorant people will be ignorant. Not replying anymore. Pce <3



I have it on video...proof enough for you?


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2011)

Enough with this. Drop it. Who cares if it is fake or not? No more about it here.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2011)

pjk said:


> Who cares if it is fake or not?


If the legitimacy of unofficial times doesn't matter, why bother posting them at all?

Here's a fun one: F2 L D2 U2 R' B2 D B U L2 U' L' B2 L2 R' B' R2 D' B2 R L' B F L D2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> If the legitimacy of unofficial times doesn't matter, why bother posting them at all?
> 
> Here's a fun one: F2 L D2 U2 R' B2 D B U L2 U' L' B2 L2 R' B' R2 D' B2 R L' B F L D2


 O___o scramble. Must have been fun generating that .


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2011)

Allow me to say what PJK should have said:

It is CLEARLY fake. More than enough evidence has been provided, though I would have thought common sense should have sufficed.

Now drop it, or face the repercussions.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 29, 2011)

1:39.92 single on 5x5


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 29, 2011)

2x2 avg 100 PB - 3.30


Spoiler



2.63, 2.22, 3.69, 3.21, 3.63, 3.44, 3.58, 2.75, 3.16, 2.86, 3.81, 2.41, 3.05, 4.97, 3.40, 3.93, *3.80, 2.31, 3.30, 2.53, 4.00, 3.00, 3.53, 2.28, 3.05, 2.52, 2.21, 2.44*, (5.50), 2.36, 4.90, 4.15, 3.34, 3.77, 4.38, 2.94, 2.33, 3.03, 3.50, 3.33, 3.93, 2.75, 2.59, 2.84, 4.19, 3.34, 3.53, 3.86, 4.08, 2.58, 3.34, 3.63, 3.66, 3.63, 3.88, 3.94, 2.06, 3.02, 3.80, 3.36, 4.09, 2.30, (1.53), 1.55, 4.40, 3.59, 2.33, 4.11, 4.09, 3.84, 3.08, 3.28, 2.75, 4.18, 2.80, 3.05, 3.91, 2.22, 4.68, 3.58, 3.84, 3.05, *3.27, 2.28, 2.16, 2.55, 2.34*, 4.27, 5.02, 3.02, 4.52, 2.65, 4.16, 3.72, 4.03, 2.86, 4.25, 2.06, 1.96, 3.69


Bolded is best avg 12 (2.88) and best avg 5 (2.39). Pretty good average, but I want sub 3 before my next comp on May 7.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 29, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 2x2 avg 100 PB - 3.30
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Wow, very nice. How much EG left? Still 18?


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Wow, very nice. How much EG left? Still 18?


 
Yeah, I've been a bit lazy on learning them since the meetup, I've just been revising them in my head a bit. The good thing is that I have realised how easy anti-CLL is and have pretty much figured it out. I still need a bit more practice with it before using it in speedsolves, though.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 29, 2011)

3x3 OH in *22.03 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: D' U2 L' R2 B L R' B2 D2 U2 B' F2 L U' L2 F D U L F' L2 R' D2 F2 U2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2011)

19.71 OH average of 5. 20.67 Average of 12.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Proof?
> 
> Whatever. Ignorant people will be ignorant. Not replying anymore. Pce <3



I was the original creator of that scramble.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally I could be bothered to do a session with more than 50 solves... first time in like 2 month but still a PB 

number of times: 106/106
best time: 7.41
worst time: 12.80

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 8.42 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 8.80 (σ = 0.67)

current avg100: 9.63 (σ = 1.19)
best avg100: 9.63 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 9.62 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 9.63



Spoiler



8.77, 9.50, 8.16, 11.03, 9.64, 10.08, 8.50, 11.53, 8.03, 10.20, 10.95, 8.67, 9.19, 8.33, 9.72, 11.97, 10.09, 11.44, 9.77, 8.11, 11.81, 8.00, 10.14, 10.99, 11.52, 8.89, 12.31, 9.75, 10.03, 10.59, 9.50, 8.39, 9.13, 9.63, 7.89, 9.33, 7.70, 10.49, 9.69, 11.45, 8.39, 10.42, 9.72, 10.47, 9.42, 11.05, 8.99, 8.83, 8.28, 7.66, 9.55, 9.77, 9.69, 7.41, 8.47, 9.16, 10.27, 9.92, 8.05, 8.16, 8.95, 9.80, 9.05, 10.81, 8.88, 9.83, 12.80, 9.27, 8.56, 9.77, 12.31, 7.80, 11.77+, 10.53, 11.13, 11.34, 9.14, 10.95, 10.41, 7.61, 10.67, 9.91+, 11.58, 10.75, 8.75, 9.28, 11.38, 9.66, 9.49, 9.94, 8.28, 7.50, 8.81, 8.61, 9.11, 11.16, 9.56, 7.81, 8.00, 8.38, 10.66, 8.89, 9.52, 9.03, 9.39, 9.69



Two separate sub-9 avg12 in there


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 29, 2011)

inb4 Corny ER avg


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 29, 2011)

nah, I'll try to get 9.32 avg and 7.28 single  (congratz btw!)


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Corny! I bet it'll take me something like 2 years to beat this average haha


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2011)

3.08 2x2 Average of 100.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.08
1. 2.92 R F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U2 R2 
2. 3.05 U R U2 R2 U' F' U F' R' 
3. 4.30 U' R2 F U2 F U' R U F2 U2 
4. 3.59 U2 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
5. 3.39 U2 F' U F U2 R2 F R U2 
6. 1.50 U2 R2 F U2 F R' U F R' U' 
7. 2.22 U F U2 R' F' U' R2 U' R2 U' 
8. 2.18 U2 R' F R2 U' R' U2 R2 
9. 3.47 U F R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F' 
10. 3.05 R2 F U2 F R2 U' R U R2 
11. 3.33 R' F' R2 F2 R' 
12. 2.70 U F' U F2 R2 U F' R F 
13. 2.85 F R2 U' R F' R2 U2 R' 
14. 4.80 F2 U R' U F2 U' R U2 F' 
15. 2.28 U' F R2 U R F2 R U' F2 
16. 2.47 R U' F' U' F R2 U F' 
17. 4.31 U2 R2 F2 U R' F U' F2 
18. 2.77 F2 R U F' R U' F U' R' 
19. 3.27 U' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U F' U 
20. 3.08 R U' R' F2 U R F2 U2 
21. 3.60 F' R2 U' R' F' R2 U R2 F' 
22. 3.48 R2 F2 U F R2 U2 F2 U' 
23. 3.92 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U F 
24. 3.11 F' R' F U R' F2 U' R U 
25. 3.25 U2 F2 R U2 R' U' R U2 
26. 3.59 R2 U2 R U R F' R2 F' R' U2 
27. 4.53 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R U' 
28. 2.29 R F' R' F2 U R' U2 R' U2 
29. (6.32) F' R' F2 R2 U' F' U2 F U2 
30. 3.33 R2 F U2 R' U F2 R' U2 
31. 3.73 F U' F' U2 F' R2 U F' R 
32. 3.90 U F2 U' F U2 R U2 R2 F' 
33. 3.48 F R' F2 U R2 U' R' U2 F' U' 
34. (0.94) U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' F2 
35. 3.42 U2 R2 U F U' R F' R U2 
36. 3.69 R U F R' U F2 U2 
37. 2.68 R U' R2 U' R2 U F R' 
38. 3.40 U' R' U2 R U2 F U' 
39. 2.24 R' U F U R' U2 R' F U' 
40. 2.73 F R2 F U F2 U' F2 U' 
41. 3.38 U' R F2 U F2 U F' R F' U' 
42. 2.70 U F2 U2 F' 
43. 2.92 F R2 F' R F' R F2 R' U2 
44. 3.47 F U F2 R2 U R U2 F R' 
45. 2.40 R U2 R' U2 R2 F U' R2 F' U2 
46. 4.38 F2 U2 F U' R2 F2 U' R 
47. 2.48 F2 R F' U R' F' R' F U R' 
48. 2.28 F' U F' U R' F R U2 
49. 4.44 F2 R2 U' F' U R2 F2 U' R2 
50. 3.16 F' U F U2 F R F2 R' F U' 
51. 3.17 R U R2 U' R F R' U 
52. 2.89 F' R2 U F' U2 F' R U2 R2 
53. 2.66 U F' U2 R F' R2 F R' U2 
54. 3.15 U R2 U' R' U' F' U2 R 
55. 3.52 R' U F' U F U2 F' R' U2 
56. 2.74 U R2 U F2 R2 U R' F U 
57. 2.78 F U F' R' F' R' U' R2 F U' 
58. 2.95 F2 U' F' U R2 F2 R' U' F2 
59. 3.43 U F' U2 R F U2 R' U2 R' 
60. 2.59 F2 R2 F' U R2 F2 U R' U 
61. 2.41 R' F2 U F R' F R2 U2 F' 
62. 2.65 F' U2 R' U' R2 U' F R' F U2 
63. 2.17 U' F2 U R U2 R U2 
64. 3.29 R2 F R' F R2 F' U2 F2 
65. 2.73 R2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F' 
66. 1.89 R F2 U' F U' R U' F U' 
67. 3.08 F' R U' R2 U' R' F R U2 
68. 2.27 F2 R U' R2 F' R F' U2 
69. 2.86 F U' F' R' U F R' F U2 
70. 3.03 F2 U' R' U F' U' R F2 U' 
71. 2.73 U F2 R2 F' U R2 U R 
72. 2.65 U' R2 U2 R' F R2 F R2 F' U' 
73. 4.27 R U2 F U' R U R F' U 
74. 3.50 R2 F U' F U' F R2 F' U' 
75. 3.15 R2 U F U' R F' R F' 
76. 2.84 R U2 R F' U2 F U2 F U 
77. 3.19 F' U' R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
78. 3.53 R2 U2 F U' R' F U F' R2 
79. 1.77 F2 R' U F R' U F2 U' R2 
80. 3.43 R U2 R' F R' U F' R2 U 
81. 3.53 R' U F' R F' R F2 R' U' 
82. 3.28 U R U' F U2 F' R U2 R U' 
83. 3.91 U2 R F U2 F U' F2 R F 
84. 3.46 R2 F U F' U R' U2 R 
85. 2.34 F2 U F' R2 F U R' F 
86. 3.06 F' R2 F U' R U F R2 U2 
87. 2.83 U2 F2 U F2 R' F U F R2 
88. 2.55 F U F R2 F U F2 U' F 
89. 2.22 U F2 R' U' R F' R U' R2 
90. 3.31 F2 U' R' F2 U F' R' F2 R 
91. 2.91 U F2 R U' R2 F2 R' F' U R2 
92. 2.80 R U2 R' U2 F' U2 
93. 3.24 R2 U R F' R2 U2 R' U R' U' 
94. 4.17 U R' F' R' U2 F U2 F R' U' 
95. 2.77 U' F2 R' F2 R F' U2 F2 U' R' 
96. 2.56 U F2 R' F U' R U' R U 
97. 2.73 U R2 F' R' F2 U R F2 U' 
98. 3.13 R2 U R' F' R2 U F' U F' U2 
99. 2.53 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' 
100. 3.38 U' F' U' F R' U R2 F U2


EDIT: I must have scrambled wrong on the .94, because i'm not getting the same scramble as when I did it...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 29, 2011)

12.65 avg100


Spoiler



12.78, 13.86, 10.13, 12.48, 12.46, 11.82, 10.69, 11.31, 10.71, 11.20, 11.35, 13.17, 11.73, 11.44, 11.56, 12.44, 11.62, 13.79, 12.02, 12.01, 9.73, 13.78, 13.22, 13.31, 13.32, 12.80, 14.98, 13.18, 12.94, 12.90, 11.07, 15.39, 14.08, 18.35, 11.10, 15.13, 13.47, 14.52, 12.94, 16.23, 12.86, 14.26, 14.14, 12.22, 12.58, 13.46, 11.94, 14.26, 13.85, 12.26, 11.86, 14.41, 12.39, 14.11, 13.65, 14.64, 14.45, 11.58, 13.67, 12.77, 11.61, 15.03, 15.57, 12.18, 9.99, 11.53, 10.99, 11.36, 10.87, 12.28, 12.92, 12.35, 12.23, 12.36, 13.54, 14.27, 11.61, 11.47, 13.07, 12.62, 15.68, 10.40, 11.67, 10.04, 10.66, 12.58, 11.81, 11.74, 13.90, 10.67, 13.55, 12.25, 14.98, 12.78, 9.78, 8.87, 11.58, 14.15, 14.22, 11.75


Which also contained my most sub 10's in 1 day (4 - all NL)
Could've had an insane avg5 near the end.


----------



## nccube (Mar 29, 2011)

@Rubiks560: If you use the speedsolving.com version of qqtimer you'll never get the scrambles matching with the times


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2011)

nccube said:


> @Rubiks560: If you use the speedsolving.com version of qqtimer you'll never get the scrambles matching with the times


 
Oh, really? Why's that?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 29, 2011)

(18.81), 19.31, (26.41), 25.39, 21.83 = 22.18
OH.. normally this would be pretty decent but the 25 was such a huge fail, the average could have been sub20 -_-


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

1:09.42 L2 u' f U' R2 f2 B L' B D u F2 B2 L u2 f' B' u' B' u' L' F2 B' U2 D' u' f' u f2 U' F f' r' f F' B2 L' F2 f2 D2

Not a PB but with DP. Without the parity it would have been PB  Very good for me


----------



## Julian (Mar 30, 2011)

13.99 single NL  U2 B' D2 F U2 F' L B R2 B L' R U R2 D B F' L' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 B' R

Solve:
x2 y R' L y' R' L' F' L2 D'
U' R' U2 R L' U L
U' R U R'
R' U R L U L'
U R' U R U' R' U' R
(U) R U R' U' R' F R F'
(U2) R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U')

EDIT: Holy ****!
Single, Ao5 and Ao12 PBs!

19.90, 17.37, 21.19, 18.15, 22.19, 25.10, 25.81, 22.19, 13.99, 16.39, 21.82, *13.95* = 19.83 SUB-20 
Last 5 are 17.40, PB by almost a second 
And the last one is PB by 0.04  Also NL


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 30, 2011)

Finally some new PBs.

Avg. of 12: *18.39*
(15.37), 16.18, 18.60, (22.47), 19.29, 18.72, 18.52, 20.06, 19.33, 17.77, 18.33, 17.12

And an avg. of 5:*17.51*
18.10, 18.26, (21.69), (15.37), 16.18 

Had some more 16s and a 14 in the beginning.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2011)

F2 R2 L U R' D' U2 R L F2 B R2 B U' L B L U' D2 B R' L' D' U' L2 
Cross Top

Haha:


Spoiler



z y
U D' L R x' D y' (Accidental x-cross! + Preserved pair)
F2 U2 L F' L'
U R' U R y L' U' L
U y' R' U' R U2' R' U R
R' U' R (cancelled F2L insertion...) U' R' U2 R
And then a G perm.

This wasn't my original approach to the last 2 F2L pairs, but w/e.



9.99 lol

Also:

11.91 avg12!!!
with a 11.38 avg5! (Solves 7-11)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.91
1. 11.25 F R' U2 L' U' F2 D R2 D B' U2 L2 R' D U2 L2 D U' R2 B' F D F' L2 F'
2. 11.70 U' R D R F2 L' U' B D' R2 B D R2 D2 L2 F B2 R2 B' R D2 U' R U B
3. 12.01 B F2 D F2 U' F U' F2 B' U2 B F2 U' L F B L2 D2 B U' L2 B D' R2 D'
4. 12.47 U' R B' R' F B2 L' U' F U D' R2 F' L B R L' U' F2 B L' F L R2 B'
5. 13.72 F2 U' R2 U' B L' B R2 U2 L' U2 R L' U' D' B2 R' L U B' F' U2 B2 D F
6. 11.11 F R F2 B U' F B' L2 B F L' R' D' L F L B' F U2 B2 D2 L B L' R'
7. 10.95 U2 D' B2 R F D U2 F L' R' D' U' R' D2 F2 D2 R L' U R' L' F' D' U L'
8. 12.86 R2 B U' L R D F2 L' D2 F R' B2 R2 F L2 U2 F D F B' L U2 R U' R'
9. 10.32 U D F2 L2 D' R2 L' B U2 D' F' L' B2 F2 D2 F' D R2 B' U' B' U' D' F L2
10. (14.12) U2 D2 F2 D' U2 L' R U' F2 B2 U2 F L R' D' L U2 D F D' L' F' D' R2 B'
11. (9.99) F2 R2 L U R' D' U2 R L F2 B R2 B U' L B L U' D2 B R' L' D' U' L2
12. 12.71 R U' D2 F' D B U2 L' D R B2 U R2 D' L F R D2 R' D' B' F2 U' D2 L2



9.94 PLL Skip before that, slow recognition of the skip .
Modded DaYan GuHong .
Hopefully I can get these good solves on Saturday .



Spoiler



And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 30, 2011)

Loving my new 2x2.
Average of 12: 2.77
1. 2.21 U R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' 
2. 3.27 R' F R' F R' F R' U F R' 
3. 2.53 R F R2 U2 F U' R F2 R 
4. 2.73 R2 F U F2 R2 U2 R' U F' 
5. (1.96) R U' F2 R F' U R' F R2 
6. 2.71 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F U' R2 
7. 2.49 R2 F' R2 U2 F R U F2 
8. 2.79 F R2 U2 F U2 F R F2 R2 U' 
9. 3.21 U2 F2 R F' R2 F' U2 R' U 
10. 2.50 F U' R' F' R2 F' R2 U F U2 
11. 3.23 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R U 
12. (3.97) F R F' U' R F2 U' R2 U


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, everyone's beating my 3x3 PB average  Nice job, guys.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 30, 2011)

16-27th solves of Roux ever :3.

Just doing PLL/COLL to get CP done, solving cross then OLL/PLL for L6E
Average of 12: 32.91
1. (27.19) L' R D U' R2 L' F' L B F2 U' D2 L2 R' B D2 U2 L2 B F2 L R2 B' U R' 
2. 39.74 D F2 L U L2 U' F' L B' D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 B' R D U L F' 
3. 30.15 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L U' B2 R2 B2 L' R' F2 R' U2 F B L2 U L F2 D2 U R' B2 
4. 39.30 R' B' L' U' B' U' F' L' B D2 B' F2 L' D2 L D R2 F2 D' L' F' L R2 U D 
5. 29.17 D2 U2 F D2 L2 D F2 B D2 L2 R' F' R2 B2 F D B F R' B D2 F' B U B' 
6. 29.17 R' B F' R D B' L' F2 L2 U' D L2 D B L U L F B2 L' D F2 U R' D2 
7. 36.70 F' R2 L2 B R' F D F U' R D2 F D' F2 B D' F' B' D' F D' F B2 U2 D2 
8. 32.84 L' D' R D U' R2 U' R L' U' F' U' F' B' U' D2 F' B D2 F' U2 B R2 U' L2 
9. 29.46 F D' U2 L D L2 D U' B' U' D2 L F R2 D2 L D2 R' L2 U2 F B2 L' F2 U2 
10. (40.15) U' L' U' L2 R' F2 L' U' B' F2 D' U' R U' L2 F2 L2 D' U' B' D2 R' F2 U R 
11. 30.80 R2 U' B' F2 U' L2 F U R F U D B U' R D' B' D L' U2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 
12. 31.77 D' L2 U L' D' R F B' L' D' U2 B' F L R U' L2 U2 D' R2 B' D2 B L2 U'


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 30, 2011)

5x5:

2:00.65, 1:52.01, 2:00.37, 2:06.90, (1:48.25), 1:57.25, (2:16.29), 2:00.69, 1:49.68, 2:07.26, 2:00.36, 1:49.77 = 1:58.49 avg12


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 30, 2011)

8.80 3x3 single  Old PB was 9.90 with handscramble. Very lucky solve.

L2 D2 L' D2 R2 U L2 U D' B U2 F' R F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B R F L' R' D2 F2

x z2 F L' U' L F R' F' R F (9)
U2 R' U R (4/13)
y' R' U' R U' y' L U L' (7/20)
R U R' U' R U R' (7/27)
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U (11/38)

38/8.80 = 4.32 tps 

That reconstruction is only from memory, but I'm pretty sure I got it right.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2011)

5x5x5 2:24.56 using bigcubes.com method. I'm pretty sure that's my first sub-2:30 ever without AvG edge pairing. Maybe I can get good at it after all...


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> 5x5x5 2:24.56 using bigcubes.com method. I'm pretty sure that's my first sub-2:30 ever without AvG edge pairing. Maybe I can get good at it after all...


 
Lol, I'm the other way around. I can't get sub-2:30 _with_ AvG edge pairing, even though I can average sub-2 with freeslicing the edges.


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Mar 30, 2011)

My official 2:04.66 5x5 Single is still with One Edge Pairing


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 30, 2011)

38.09 OH avg12

Average of 12: 38.09
1. 37.22 U2 F2 U B' U2 L F B D R2 D' F L2 B' U' D R2 B2 U' L2 U D' F L U'
2. (55.00) B L U2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F U2 R' D2 L' D' L2 U2 R U D F' D R2
3. 38.69 F2 B2 U' B' L' U F' B R2 D2 R U F2 R B' U' B R L D B F' L' B U2
4. 39.63 R U F2 U' L' D2 F2 D L F2 D L' D L B L' F R' F U2 B2 R2 F D B'
5. 43.63 B U2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F' D R' B' R2 U B2 F2 L U' F' L2 R F
6. 35.07 B' U2 L2 D2 L D B' L D2 R D L F' U' D2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 D B L2 B2 F2
7. 41.28 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 U L' D' L U' D' L' U' B' D L' B' D U2 B' R D' R'
*8. 38.85 B L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B' L' B' D L' B R' D' L' D' U2 R2 F2 R' L2 U'
9. (29.74) F' U D' L B' U D' L' U2 B' R2 D' F2 B D' F B R' U' L' F2 D2 L D F2
10. 37.52 F U2 D' F2 R2 U' D2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L D F U' L' D' B2 D2 U' F D B' R'
11. 34.33 B U F2 B2 D' B' F2 R D L2 U2 R2 U R F2 L' B2 F D F2 L' B D' B2 L'
12. 34.65 F L2 R2 F' U2 D2 B R U R2 U2 D2 F' D R2 B2 D' B' F' D' F2 R' D2 B2 R' *

35.50 avg5 and 29.74 nl single bolded


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 30, 2011)

OH


Average of 12: 20.52
*1. 20.04 B' D L' F U' F' R' F R F' U' F2 D2 L' F2 B R' U F R L' F' D' F L2 
2. 18.09 R' L B' F' U L F B' R' U' D2 R2 L' F2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B' L' U2 L2 
3. 19.90 L2 D2 R U R U' F2 D2 R2 L' B2 U2 F L' F2 B2 L U2 D2 R F2 D R2 F L 
4. 21.34 B' L D R D B2 R' U D2 B R' D2 F' B2 R' L' F B' R2 F' D' F R2 D2 B' 
5. 19.01 B' U2 B' U' F' B2 R D' U F' D' B2 F' R' U B' U D2 R' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' *
6. 22.93 R2 L D2 L B F U' D' R U F' D' R' B R2 L2 U R2 U B2 U L B' U2 R 
7. (17.46) L2 D' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 D' F' U R' B2 D' U2 B F D F2 D' R F' D2 
8. 20.47 R L U D' L' B' F R F' B' R' D R U2 F' B2 U2 B2 R B R2 F L R2 B' 
9. 23.29 F' U' F' U2 B' F L D B F' D L2 D R D' L D B' D' B' L R2 F R U2 
10. 19.07 R B2 D' L R F' U' D' L2 U' R D R' D' L' U' B2 U' B2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 
11. 21.05 R D L2 U' L D F D' R F R' D' L F2 D2 F U2 L' F R' L2 D U' B2 D2 
12. (23.71) U' D F R' L2 D2 F U D2 F2 L2 D U' B' R2 D2 L D B D U2 L2 R D2 R 
Bolded is 19.65 Average of 5. You better watch your self Ethan.

Edit: Average of 12: 19.68 with a 18.88 average of 5! Hooray!
1. 17.46 L2 D' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 D' F' U R' B2 D' U2 B F D F2 D' R F' D2 
2. 20.47 R L U D' L' B' F R F' B' R' D R U2 F' B2 U2 B2 R B R2 F L R2 B' 
3. 23.29 F' U' F' U2 B' F L D B F' D L2 D R D' L D B' D' B' L R2 F R U2 
4. 19.07 R B2 D' L R F' U' D' L2 U' R D R' D' L' U' B2 U' B2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 
5. 21.05 R D L2 U' L D F D' R F R' D' L F2 D2 F U2 L' F R' L2 D U' B2 D2 
6. (23.71) U' D F R' L2 D2 F U D2 F2 L2 D U' B' R2 D2 L D B D U2 L2 R D2 R 
7. 16.85 D2 L2 D B' R B D' R' F B D R' U' F' U F' U2 R2 U' F2 B2 L' D L' U' 
8. 19.82 R U' B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 B F' D' B U' R' L2 U2 L R F R D F2 B2 D2 
9. 20.56 R' B2 F2 R' L2 D L U2 L' F R F R' B' R' F' L' R' U F U' D F' B R2 
10. 19.96 U2 D2 R' B' R D' F2 R' D' U L2 U' F2 B' R' U2 D' B L U2 B U F B2 D' 
11. (16.80) L' B D' R U R D' F2 B2 R' L' B2 F D U' L2 D' F R' F R' B2 F2 U2 R2 
12. 18.23 U' D R F' B R2 L F U2 L2 R U' L2 D' B' U L2 D' R2 L' U2 F2 U L' U


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Loving my new 2x2.
> Average of 12: 2.77


 What cube?



qqwref said:


> Haha, everyone's beating my 3x3 PB average  Nice job, guys.


 
What's the average?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 30, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> What cube?


 Lanlan. My old one is far dead.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2011)

8.26 avg5. definitely pb. :3
8.90, 7.76, 10.81, 7.02, 8.11
7s were both forced OLL skips (R'F'RUR'U'R'FR2 and LwRU'R'ULw')


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 30, 2011)

8.92, 8.78, 9.11, 9.47, (12.87), 9.35, 10.02, 11.45, 10.55, (7.88), 8.82, 8.26 = 9.47

Bahahahaha. 3, 10 were PLL skips, 12 was an OLL skip


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> What's the average?


11.93. I've been trying to beat it, but I haven't had any luck so far.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 31, 2011)

First 12 solves of Petrus

lolimprovement

Average of 12: 1:00.12
1. (1:56.33) U L B2 R' U B D' U' L' B' D L' U2 B' D2 R' U' R2 U' F' R F' R' B' L'
2. 1:34.17 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 B L' F U2 F' U2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' U
3. 1:13.42 F R' L U D L' D' L' D' F' R B' F2 R' U' F D2 B2 F L2 R B2 L' U' B2
4. 52.39 L' B' U2 F U' B' R' L' U2 F2 B D' F' U B' U' L2 B' R' D F B' U' L B'
5. 1:12.63 D2 F' R F2 R2 U' R2 L B' L' D2 L' B2 R2 B R' F2 B D2 R2 U' R L2 U' R2
6. 56.46 F' U D L' R' F' U2 D F' R L' F D2 L' F' L' B' L2 F L' R D2 F' U2 F'
7. 59.06 D' L2 F R F2 B2 U L' D2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L F2 L U' R B' D' U2 R2 B2 L'
8. 56.55 F2 B' U B' D' L D' B U2 R2 F B D2 R L' B' D L R2 B D2 L2 R D2 L'
9. 45.48 U R L2 F' D' U B R2 B' F2 U' D2 L' B2 D2 F' U2 L R' U2 D L' B R2 F
10. 50.41 D' R' B2 F2 D' L B2 R2 F2 D L D2 R L U2 B L' B L2 F' U2 B R B2 U2
11. 40.64 U F' D' L R' F R' D F2 D' U' L' B' U2 F R' F L R F U' L' F' B' U2
12. (35.84) U R D2 L2 D L2 D R B L2 B L' F' U D2 F2 D2 U' L D R2 D' F' R2 F' 

Making optimal blocks is hard ;-;


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> You better watch your self Ethan.



19.90, 23.50, (30.57), 18.82, (17.87) = 20.47
You got me. This is about the best I can do as of late >_>


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2011)

Anthony said:


> R'F'RUR'U'R'FR2


 
U' L U2 R' U' R U2 L'? =(L d2 L', U')
F U' R' U R U F'? =(F d' F', U)

Yours works as a blockcomm [R': (F' l F, R')] I guess, but conjugating unnecessarily always bothers me. :/

Your other skip alg is cool though


----------



## EricReese (Mar 31, 2011)

I really wish I had a better cube. Mine locks up so much on cross. I have like a 3 second or more cross. So annoying.


Average of 12: 16.71
1. 17.49 L' B U2 F' R F2 D' L2 R2 F L2 D2 L' B L2 R2 F D2 R' B D L D' B L'
2. 17.65 F2 L' R' F' U L2 F2 U R2 U L' R D2 R2 F2 U' B D U R2 D U' L2 D' R'
3. 17.00 L B2 D' F L2 F2 U B' U' B2 R2 D2 B' U B' U B2 D B D2 L' U2 F2 B U'
4. (19.79) D2 F' D' B2 U' D' F U2 R L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D' B F2 U' B' R2 L D' F' B2 U
5. (14.29) R2 B' U D B R' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 D R D' U2 R D' L D U R2 U2 R2 D' L2
6. 15.08 F U' D2 R2 F2 R' U B' D2 B' L' F' L' F' L D2 U F2 L' D2 L2 R' B2 U D
7. 18.67 F B2 D2 R' F L U2 B D2 B' L2 F' R' B L2 D' U2 R' F2 L' U R L D' R2
8. 16.31 L D2 R' D F2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 B U D L2 U R2 L2 B2 L' D B2 D2 U F2 D
9. 17.39 D R F2 B' U R L' F2 B U F B R' U2 F' L U2 L2 U' R' L' D U R' B2
10. 15.81 U' R2 L U' D' F B' R' D' F2 R F R L2 B' F2 L R U B' F' U D R2 U2
11. 16.61 U' B U2 D' L2 B' U' F2 U' L B' F U R D F' D2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 B F2 R2
12. 15.06 F' L D2 B R2 B R2 F B' D B U' L' F' U F2 R D2 U' L R2 U2 D' F2 R2 

Owned near the end...my computer is lagging so i seriously think some of these are faster..it like lags hardcore on stopping the time...oh well


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 31, 2011)

1:50.59 NL 5x5 single

First 6 sub-2 solves ever today 

and I average 1:30 on 4x4 lol

EDIT: 1:49.22 single and 1:57.22 av5 

And a lot more than 6 now... probably 15 or 20

Edit2: 1:46.75 single, 2:03.02 av12, 2:08.10 av100

Yay for color-neutral


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 31, 2011)

6x6 single by over two minutes. 

5:36.69

Easy last two edges and last two centers cases. OLL was F R U R' U' F' and then a Y-Perm. I knew once I didn't mess something up I'd have a solve like this. Sub-5 GOGOGOGO


Edit: Maybe over two minutes was by bit of a hyperbole but definitely my first sub-6 and maybe sub-7 I honestly don't know. anyway PB Mo3

Mean of 3: 6:53.30



Spoiler



1. (5:36.69) * * 3R' R2 B2 R' L' U 3R R' D' F' 2F 3R2 B' R 3F' F' U 3F2 2U' F2 L' D' R' 3R2 F 2R2 B U2 3F2 F2 L2 R2 2U' D2 3R2 2R2 L B' 3F 2F L U2 B' U' R D U' 3U2 R 2R2 B D' L2 3F R' 3R B L' U' 3U2 L' 3R 3F2 2R' 2U' R B 2F2 3F D 3U 3F D 3U 2F R 3F' R2 2U2 2R*



2. (7:36.76) * * D 3F' F2 2F' B2 D 3F2 2U' R' 2U2 3F' B R2 2U' 3F2 2U2 2R2 R' 3U' 2U 3F2 D' U 3F2 R' B 3U2 F 2F2 U 3U' 2R F2 3F 2R2 3R2 3F' F R U 3F 3R' B2 2R 2U2 3U B R2 3F 2R' L' 2F2 3R2 D 3U' F' B R2 2R D' 2F' U2 F2 D2 2F' R2 3U F' D 2F' 2R2 2U 3U 2R' 3U2 F 2R D' U 3F2*


3. 7:26.47 * * * B2 3U2 3R' D2 3U R D R' 3U 2R 3F2 2F R' U2 F' 2R2 2F 2U2 L2 2R2 3R' 3F2 F' 3R2 R' 3U2 F' L2 2U' L' 2R U' 3F 2U L 3U2 L2 D2 B 3U U2 2F' D 2F2 R2 B' U2 F2 2F2 2U2 D2 B R' 2F' 2R 3R2 R2 L' B2 2F2 2R2 3R2 D 3F' D B2 L' B 3U 2U2 F2 L' 2R' 2F D' B 3U' R' 2R2 B*


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 31, 2011)

PB Average of 5




Plus very close to my single PB.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2011)

(12.17) L2 D' F' R' D B F2 U2 B2 F2 U' D' L2 U' D2 B2 R L2 B2 R2 F R' B2 R' D' 

x z D U' R' U' x' u
R' U2' R2 U R2 U R
U z x' U' R U
z' U2' R U' R' U R U' R'
r U R' U R U2 r'
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

45 / 12.17 = 3.7 tps


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 31, 2011)

First OH solve after the average above...
Pretty good PB since I never practice OH.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 31, 2011)

1:47.74, 1:43.85, 1:41.24, 1:54.49, 1:48.17, 1:30.85, 1:34.68, 1:59.17, 1:44.14, 1:50.53, 1:41.70, 1:42.51=> 1:44.91 megaminx avg12




amostay2004 said:


> EricReese said:
> 
> 
> > Full step. FRUR'U'F' into H perm. This is a terrible scramble. 5.05 single.
> ...


Shane Rowland claims he got it from qqtimer...


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 31, 2011)

Some regular zz

11.79, 14.25, 16.38, 13.78, 12.90, 9.99, 13.50, 13.21, 14.41, 14.71, 13.08, 13.54, 13.51, 14.43, 12.85, 14.30, 13.80, 11.06, 14.53, 12.94, 12.47, 14.53, 11.96, 12.97, 13.45, 12.84, 13.73, 15.46, 14.41, 12.84, 12.34, 11.69, 11.42, 10.19, 12.79, 12.79, 12.20, 12.77, 13.96, 13.15, 12.56, 11.75, 14.92, 12.73, 10.08, 11.67, 13.12, 12.77, 12.63, 11.00, 11.66, 12.49, 13.88, 11.18, 11.97, 11.34, 12.69, 11.71, 12.51, 12.55, 12.33, 14.71, 14.50, 12.75, 12.49, 13.88, 11.10, 10.22, 11.76, 12.67, 14.57, 11.53, 11.38, 11.58, 14.95, 13.91, 11.94, 12.98, 13.41, 14.17, 13.11, 15.70, 13.19, 10.86, 14.93, 10.68, 13.68, 14.19, 13.02, 12.19, 9.88, 11.02, 12.97, 12.04, 11.47, 12.15, 9.53, 14.19, 11.93, 13.35

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.53
worst time: 16.38

current avg5: 12.48 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 11.51 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 12.00 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 11.91 (σ = 1.11)

current avg100: 12.79 (σ = 1.29)
best avg100: 12.79 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 12.79 (σ = 1.29)
session mean: 12.79


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 1, 2011)

First sub4. Feels good. 
Best Average of 5: 3.90
σ: 1.36
Best Time: 3.44
Worst Time: 6.17
Individual Times:
(3.44), 3.87, (6.17), 3.64, 4.19

1. *****(3.44) *******R L' B R' U R' U' L r l' b' 
2. *****3.87 *********R B R B R' U u' r l b' 
3. *****(6.17) *******R' U' B' L R' U L' R u' r' b 
4. *****3.64 *********U' R' U' B' L R B' R' u r' 
5. *****4.19 *********B' R' U' B U' B' U B u' r'

Also, 5.36 average of 100. I'm pretty sure I've beat that before but I don't remember. I don't keep real good track.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2011)

31.44, 41.50[awful], 30.67, 36.95, 31.19
number of times: 5/5
best time: 30.67
worst time: 41.50

current avg5: 33.19 (σ = 2.66)
best avg5: 33.19 (σ = 2.66)

session avg: 33.19 (σ = 2.66)
session mean: 34.35

This isn't a pb or anything I just got a J perm on everyone expect the last a got a Jb


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2011)

51.72[awful horrible], 27.15, 33.51, 33.09, 35.58 current avg5: 34.06 (σ = 1.09)
27.15, 33.51, 33.09, 35.58, 32.85 current avg5: 33.15 (σ = 0.27)

good standard delevation


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 1, 2011)

A PB of 13.98. The scramble was -

B F R B2 R' U B' D' U2 R' F R2 U R D U' B L2 R2 D U B F' D' U2

Solution --

Cross -- x2 R' D

F2L #1 -- L U' L' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R

F2L #2 -- L' U L

F2L #3 -- R U2 R' U' y R' U' R

F2L #4 -- U' y' R U R' y U L' U L 

OLL -- U l' U2 L U L' U l'

PLL -- M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 1, 2011)

Normally I only practice 2x2 in weekly comps, so this is a change.

best time: 1.80
best avg12: 5.91 (σ = 0.35)
best avg100: 6.49 (σ = 1.27)

1.80: F' U2 F R' U2 R' U2 R' F' R' U'

I know 2x2 singles are lame, but this is my first sub-2. 
Solution: L2 U R' F R2 U' R2 F R


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 1, 2011)

First sub10 7x7x7 solve 

1. 9:59.03 3L' 3F2 B U 2U 3D2 2D2 3F2 F B' 3R2 B' 2L2 F' B' 3B' 3D' 2D' 2L' 2R B F2 2U' 3B' F 2U2 B D' B2 F' 3L2 3B D' 3D' U2 3B 2L B' 2L' L2 3R2 3L 2R B2 2D' 3L' 3B2 3L' L2 F2 3U2 3F' 2U' U' 2B' 3L2 2B' 3F2 2L B 3R2 L' 3B2 B 2R' 2F2 R2 D R L' 2L F' 2L2 2D 2R 2F2 3U2 3D' D B' 2U2 2L' 3B2 3D D2 U' L' 2F L' 3U L' 2R2 2B' F' 3F' 2L' 2F' 3B' 2D' 2U2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 1, 2011)

3x3 OH in *21.61 (PLL skip)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U2 F L' F2 U2 B U2 R B R B' F2 R D B' R U'


----------



## clincr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sub 15 =D

I think I broke the barrier today with a sub 15 average of a whole lotta solves (school ended yesterday). Took just over 8 months

woot


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 1, 2011)

Ao5 PB!!
17.06

(14.97) 18.17 18.79 16.32 (DNF)
Hopefully I will break single PB soon. This is only my 3rd sub 15. My PB now is 14.41.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 1, 2011)

Best Average of 5: 3.63
σ: 1.05
Best Time: 2.89
Worst Time: 5.23
Individual Times:
3.42, (5.23), 3.46, 4.02, (2.89)

1. 3.42 U B U L R B' R B u r' l' b'
2. (5.23) L U' R U L R r' l b'
3. 3.46 B' U' R' L' R L' R L' u r b'
4. 4.02 R U L' R U R U' R r l' b'
5. (2.89) B' R' L U' R' B L' B' u' l' b'

Sub WR pyraminx average. lmao.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2011)

41.69 Megaminx 

This solve had the worst EP and 5-cycle corners aswell 

Getting closer..


----------



## Truncator (Apr 1, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> 41.69 Megaminx
> 
> This solve had the worst EP and 5-cycle corners aswell
> 
> Getting closer..


...that's crazy, Simon =D


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2011)

Got this earlier aswell...

(41.69), 50.78, 51.23, 49.74, 45.48, 45.65, 50.52, 52.99, 42.53, (53.90), 49.76, 50.97 = 48.96

First sub-49 ;D


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 1, 2011)

Hardy har har, Gottlieb. I got a fews 12 though, and I want to know what they should have been .


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Hardy har har, Gottlieb. I got a fews 12 though, and I want to know what they should have been .


Divide your times by 1.2. All 12.xx are really 10.xx.

Why are you doing serious cubing on April Fools, though?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 2, 2011)

Pyra
Average of 100: 5.27


Spoiler



1. 4.43 R U L U' R L' R' r' u' 
2. 5.96 U' R U' R B' L' B U L' l' r' b u' 
3. 5.46 U' L B R' U B' R' U' B l r b' u 
4. 5.16 U' B L' R' B' R' L l' r b' 
5. 4.55 L B' R' U R B' L l r' b 
6. 4.80 U L R B U L R B l' b' u 
7. 5.52 L' R L' R U L' B' L r' b' u 
8. 6.46 U R L B' U' R L R' l' b' u 
9. 5.91 B R B U' R' B R L' l u' 
10. 4.00 U B' R' L U B' R L' R' l' r' b' u 
11. 4.88 R' L' B' U R' U B' U l' r u 
12. 4.94 L' B U B' R U R' B' r b' u 
13. 4.66 L U L B R' U' l' b' u 
14. 4.33 U L U' L' B' U' B U' R' l' r' b u 
15. 4.40 B' L R U' L' U b' u' 
16. 5.69 U R' U L R' L' U L u 
17. 4.84 U B R U R U L R L' l b' u 
18. 4.80 U B U' R' U' B U' R l' u' 
19. 6.59 U R L' B' R' U L U' R' r' 
20. 5.50 L' U' R' B' R' U' R' l r' 
21. 5.78 L U' L R B' L R' U' l r u' 
22. 4.30 L B' U' L' B U B' l' r u 
23. 4.16 B' L' U' R U' R r u' 
24. 5.22 U L U L' R L' U R l b' 
25. 5.65 U L' R' U' R' L' B l' r' b' u 
26. 4.08 U L' R U' B' R L R U r' u 
27. 5.06 L' R L' B' R U' L B l' b' 
28. 5.52 U' B' L' U' R L B l r' b u' 
29. 4.91 R' L R' U L' R U' l' r b 
30. 5.44 U B' R' U' L' B' R' U' l' r' 
31. 5.25 U' B L R L' R L B' R' l b' 
32. 3.91 R' L U L B' R L' U l r' u 
33. 5.90 L R' U B' U L' B U' r' b' u' 
34. 4.59 U' L R L U' L' U' r u' 
35. 5.22 L U L' B U B' L R' B l' b' u' 
36. 4.97 R U R' B R' U' B L' b u 
37. 5.08 L' R U' L' B' U r' b u 
38. 5.96 R B U' R' B U l' r' b u' 
39. 6.27 U R U' R U' R B' U l r u 
40. 5.47 R L' B U B R B' U' l' r' b u' 
41. 5.44 U' B' U' B' R' L U B r' u' 
42. (7.68) B' L U' R' L' U L l b u 
43. 5.00 U' R B L R B' R L' U l' r' b' 
44. 3.61 U' L B U' R' L U L r u' 
45. 5.30 U R B R L' U' R U' R' l' r' b' u 
46. 6.03 U B U B U B L' U B' l' b u' 
47. 4.91 U' B R B' L' U R' U' l b' 
48. 4.56 U' R' B R B U' R' B l r b u 
49. 6.68 U L' U' L' R' U' L B r b u 
50. 5.28 B U' R B' L' U R' B' r u 
51. 4.13 B' R U L' U B' U b' u 
52. 3.90 U' B' R' L' R L' R' B' l b' u 
53. 5.00 L' U L B' L B' U' B r b' u' 
54. 3.47 U' R' L B' U' B U' B' l' b' u 
55. 5.83 U' R' B U' B U R L' l' b 
56. 5.97 L R' B' U R U B' l' r b u 
57. 6.06 U R U' L' B R L' U' L' l' r b' 
58. 6.19 B' R' U L B U' R' L r b u 
59. 4.97 B' L U' B' L' B R B' l' r' b' 
60. 5.72 B L' B' U' R U L r' b 
61. 5.93 L U' B' L' U' B U' L' l' r' b u 
62. 5.31 L' B' L R' L B L' B l' r b 
63. 5.00 U L' R' B' L R' U' L B' l r' b' u 
64. 5.09 L' B' L' B' R B U' L' r' u' 
65. 5.18 U' L R' B L' B R U' B l b 
66. 6.61 L' U R B U' R' B l' r u 
67. 6.30 L' U' B U' R' L' B' L r u 
68. 5.16 U' R' L R L' B U B' 
69. 5.61 U L U B U L U R' r' b u 
70. 4.50 L B' U L' R U L' B' l' r 
71. 4.66 U B U B' L R' B L R' r u' 
72. 5.80 U' R' L' R U' B R' r' u' 
73. 4.30 U' B R' U L' U L B r b' u' 
74. 4.00 R U' L' B U' L R L' 
75. 4.47 U L U B' L R' B U' r b 
76. 5.25 L' R' B U' L U' B' U r' u' 
77. 4.19 U L U B' L B' R' L' B' l' r' b 
78. 5.93 U R U' L' U' B R' l r b u' 
79. 5.05 B U' L R' L' U' l' b u 
80. 6.61 U' L R' B L' B L' U l b u' 
81. 6.71 B' L' B U' L' B' L' r' b u 
82. 7.56 U' B' L U' L R B' R' l b u 
83. 6.81 U' L' B' L' B R' U l r b u' 
84. 7.05 U B' L' R' U L' B R l r b u 
85. 4.00 L' B' U L' U' B' L' R l r' b u' 
86. 5.86 U B' L' U L' B' R l' r b u' 
87. 4.41 L' U R' B L' B' U' l r b u' 
88. 6.84 U' L' B U L' B' U' L' U l r' b' u 
89. 5.46 U' B U' B R' U L R l' b' 
90. 6.05 R U' B L' U L U B' r b' u' 
91. 4.58 L U B' R L' B l r' 
92. 5.75 R' L' B R' U B' U' L' l 
93. 4.40 L B' U B' L' U' R B' l' b' 
94. 4.77 U' R' L B U R' U L B' l' r b u 
95. 6.44 B R' B U L' U B u 
96. (3.27) R' B' L U' R B U' b' u' 
97. 5.68 U R L' U' R B' R U r' b 
98. 6.15 U R' L R' L U' L R B' l b u' 
99. 4.43 R U L B R U B' U' r' b' u' 
100. 5.20 R U L B R U B' U' r' b' u'


----------



## Vinny (Apr 2, 2011)

More Roux!

28.57,* 26.83, 30.15, 31.12, 24.49, 38.27, 29.63, 31.37, 29.77, 27.73, (21.97), 29.02, 26.28*, 32.68, 28.87, 35.16, 29.46, (39.11), 34.33, 28.65, *26.16, 23.52, 26.52, 30.13, 26.29*

PB single, avg. of 5, and avg. of 12! I'm really improving quickly.


Spoiler



Roux 
Apr 1, 2011 10:57:35 PM - 11:20:22 PM

Mean: 29.44
Standard deviation: 4.06
Best Time: 21.97
Worst Time: 39.11

Best average of 5: 26.32
21-25 - 26.16 (23.52) 26.52 (30.13) 26.29

Best average of 12: 28.64
2-13 - 26.83 30.15 31.12 24.49 (38.27) 29.63 31.37 29.77 27.73 (21.97) 29.02 26.28

1. 28.57 D B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' R B2 D2 U L2 D' F' R' B' L' U'
2. 26.83 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' L B2 L' D L' B2 D
3. 30.15 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 L U F R2 B L F' U2 F' R D'
4. 31.12 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R U2 F2 D' B U' R2 D' U2 L'
5. 24.49 D R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B D' L U' F R' B2 F2 R L2 U2
6. 38.27 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' R D' F2 R2 F' U B F' U F2
7. 29.63 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U B' U R L D B U' F D' F2
8. 31.37 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 U F' R' L U' R' L' D' F2 U L'
9. 29.77 D' R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B D L2 B' R F' L' U B2 F' U
10. 27.73 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D F' U2 L' D2 U L B' L D' B L2
11. 21.97 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B' U' R D R D R D' L B
12. 29.02 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' R B' L2 U L U2 B R L'
13. 26.28 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' F L2 U' L B R L' D F2 D R'
14. 32.68 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D' R F' U F' D U' F' D2 L' B
15. 28.87 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 U L U' R F L2 B' U' R' F2 U2 L
16. 35.16 U2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R U R' F' R B D2 R2 U R
17. 29.46 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' F' R D' F' U L' B2 U L B'
18. 39.11 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 D2 L2 B D R' L B D' L2 U' B D U
19. 34.33 B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R' B2 R' B' F D' L' D' L2 F
20. 28.65 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' U' R L2 U2 L D2 F' R' D2
21. 26.16 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L' F' U' L2 D2 B' D B' R L2 B2
22. 23.52 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B' U2 R' B F2 R B2 L B F2
23. 26.52 D R2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 L B2 R B' L2 D2 F D' B U2
24. 30.13 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' U F' U L2 B R' F' R' D2 R2 F2 U2
25. 26.29 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' R' F U' B R2 L' U' F' R' B2 U'


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 2, 2011)

2:31.14 5x5 single PB

Ao5: 2:54.11

Ao12: 3:00.41

Sooo close to sub-3 average and almost sub-Nats single


----------



## Julian (Apr 2, 2011)

2x2
(2.24), 4.70, 4.20, 3.78, (6.46), 4.23, 2.73, 4.76, 4.87, 4.20, 5.18, 6.45 = 4.51
:tu


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 2, 2011)

A competition the next day tends to make me wanna practice ;P.

EDIT: Really? Entering times too? Stop thinking =O!


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 2, 2011)

Single PB 3x3: 13.71

Scramble: D' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R' U R' D U B L2 R2 B2 F' U L2 R2

Today I got my Ao5 PB and single PB
Yesterday I got my OH single PB


----------



## clincr (Apr 2, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.75
worst time: 19.91

current avg5: 15.42 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 13.08 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 14.99 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 13.59 (σ = 1.31)

current avg100: 14.41 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 14.41 (σ = 1.38)


----------



## Owen (Apr 2, 2011)

I just got a 23.11 Ao12.


----------



## Escher (Apr 2, 2011)

On cam 

Average of 12: 9.48
1. (7.94) B' L B2 L' B F R' D' R2 U F D2 B2 D2 B R' D2 U' B L2 B' D U2 F U 
2. 9.18 D2 L2 U' B L' F B L U' F2 B' L F' B L U' F' U' F U2 B F2 D B2 F 
3. 8.96 D2 L2 D' F B' D' F2 L D2 B2 U F' L' B R2 U F2 L' F2 B L' F L2 F R 
4. 9.05 B' D2 R' U' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 B2 L F' L U D' B2 U B L U' D2 F' U2 F L2 
5. 9.27 R' L2 D' U2 F L' D' L B' U' R L' B L B' L F2 B2 D' F2 B' D B L' F' 
6. 8.26 D B R D' L' F2 R2 U D' F2 L2 B' L2 R2 D R' U D2 R' L' B2 U' F' D2 R2 
7. 10.60 R' D2 B' F' U' L F D' B2 R L F U2 R2 D2 L' R2 D2 F2 B2 U' L U2 R2 D 
8. 9.40 L2 F D' B2 U' L2 R' F' U' D' F U2 F D F2 D' R B' L' B U' D L2 R F' 
9. 9.85 B R2 F' D F2 U' R' B2 U' R D' B' L2 D2 L B2 R U' L' F2 D R' F R2 D' 
10. 9.53 B2 D U R2 L' D' U' R L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 U D' F' D2 R D R2 F B 
11. (13.83) U2 F U2 B L2 B D2 F L' R U2 R2 B L2 U' L' U B' D' L B U B2 U R2 
12. 10.73 R2 B D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' L2 F D' B R' F2 U2 D2 R' F' R2 F' L' B2 F R U' 

Finally something decent...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2011)

5x5 PB!
2:35.80, my old one was 2:59.87 (which I also beat today).


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 2, 2011)

pb single 13.90
D B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L' U L2 B2 D' B' R U F' R2

pb Ao12: 20.78

prisma wont let me copy the session so...
1. 18.21
2 . 20.53
3. 20.86
4. 24.69
5. 21.43
6. 21.53 
7. 19.38
8. 19.59
9. 17.75
10. 20.71
11. 25.75
12. 22.71


----------



## Pusha (Apr 2, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.00
1. (9.93) B2 F R' D' L' B2 F' U B2 R' B D R2 U L' R2 B U2 B2 F2 R B' F D' R
2. (7.96) D R B' R L2 U2 D' B R2 U2 L F U' B U2 B2 R' B R U F L' D2 L B2
3. 8.67 L D' B' D' L D R' F L2 R' D F R2 D' F' D B L U' L2 F2 U' B' R' F2
4. 9.01 U L D2 U2 R2 U' R L B D' F2 D U' L' F2 L2 F' B' D' B F' L B F L2
5. 9.17 F B' L' R' F B' R2 B D2 U L U L D' R2 D F2 R2 L B L R' U' L U
6. 9.91 D B2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D' F2 L' R' U' F R2 D' L U B' R' D2 U' R2 D L U2
7. 9.26 L' B' U' R' D B L B F U2 D B' F2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' L2 R2 F U2
8. 9.34 R' U' D' L' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R U D L' D' L B R' U2 R2 L' D B2 F
9. 8.41 B' D L F' R U' F2 L U R' U B R F2 L D L2 R F' L' R2 U L2 D' U'
10. 8.94 F U2 D' L D' L2 D2 F' L' D2 R' U' B' R' U L2 D R B' U2 L' F L R2 F'
11. 9.26 R2 U' R2 U R2 D L F2 U' B' D B U' B2 L U F L' B' F' D L R D B'
12. 8.03 B' D' U B' R' L F' U' D2 R F' D2 F2 B2 L' R D L' D' B2 F L2 D B' D2 


number of times: 100/100
session avg: 9.97 (σ = 0.89)
best time: 7.39
worst time: 12.90


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 2, 2011)

Ao100 pb: 22.70

edit: 22.56
Ao12 pb: 20.32


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 2, 2011)

3x3 in *9.68 (PLL skip)* 
first sub 10 


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 F' L R' B' F D' U L R D2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 R' B2 F L B2 F2 D2 U2 L'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 3, 2011)

10.2 single and 12.2 average at Harvard Spring today. And Isaac Wappes 7.88 was O____O.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 3, 2011)

1:17.69 4x4 solve

Not a PB or anything but it was double parity LL skip. So it had double parity and I did the double parity alg and it was a LL skip. Does that actually count as a LL skip since I had to do an alg?


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jus' catching up on some cube cast .. and some speedcubin'...


Average of 12: 16.85
Best Time: 12.65
Worst Time: 20.38
Standard Deviation: 1.8 (10.9%)

1. 16.09 B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U F L2 D B2 L D L2 D' F' R' U
2. (12.65) U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R D2 B R2 U' L R' F' L' B2 R'
3. 15.77 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 L D' L' R2 F' D' F L2 F'
4. 13.13 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L B U L' F L' B F2 R' F2 R2
5. 17.11 D2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U B' F D L2 D2 L F U2 R F2 D' U'
6. 18.11 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' F' D2 F' L D B R' U'
7. 17.03 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F' U2 R U L2 B2 D' U2 R' U F'
8. (20.38) L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F' R F U' B' F' U' L2 B F2 U
9. 19.11 D F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U R B D F D2 U B2 F R' U2 F' U'
10. 14.99 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 R F D2 B' D2 U' L' U' B L' D2
11. 19.51 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 U L2 R F U R B2 D' B' F' L2 B
12. 17.68 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 R B' U' F' R D L U' B2 F R' U' 

... also a 15.00 average of 5. Damn you sub-15!

... also barren pants - priceless


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been getting a ton of PBs in the last 2 days...
2x2 single: 2.22
Used ortega.
I think I will start learning CLL now.


----------



## Julian (Apr 3, 2011)

So today I sat down to do some solves. I was hot, sticky, and uncomfortable the whole time. As a direct result, i got a full set of new PBs 

Lucky: 13.91 (old was 13.95 NL).

Ao5: 16.58 (old was 17.40 with a counting 13!). Times: 17.17, (27.30), (15.30), 15.39, 17.19

Ao12: 19.12 (old was 19.83). Times: 17.69+, 16.11, 23.04, (23.13), 17.33, 16.68, 18.36, 20.54, 22.59, 18.31, (14.75), 20.55

Ao100: 20.81 (old was 21.85!!)


Reconstruction of the 13.91:


Spoiler



R' U' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U' F2 B2 R' F' D' U' B D R' L' B' F2 D U2 B'

x2 y F' R' F2 D2
U2 y R U' R'
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U R' U2 R U L' U' L
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
(U') R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (U')





It was magical...


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

Julian said:


> So today I sat down to do some solves. I was hot, sticky, and uncomfortable the whole time. As a direct result, i got a full set of new PBs
> 
> Lucky: 13.91 (old was 13.95 NL).
> 
> ...


 
Magical that we both set our single PBs on the same day, and mine was 13.90, and yours was 13.91


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Magical that we both set our single PBs on the same day, and mine was 13.90, and yours was 13.91


 
Mine was 13.71 that I set yesterday...


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't know where else to post this but it made me smile

So today I put in a job application at a local restaurant and one of the spaces they had was for hobbies. I wrote down speedcubing and then pictured the managers face when he reads it lol I think google will get one more hit.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 3, 2011)

8.93 single, lucky. OLL skip into the worst/locky G perm. 2nd sub9.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 8.93 single, lucky. OLL skip into the worst/locky G perm. 2nd sub*9*.


 
Fixed


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 3, 2011)

Megaminx - 1.57.63

Scramble #2 Weekly competiton - a bit lucky - CO skip then CP skip.


----------



## slocuber (Apr 3, 2011)

12.87, 14.11, 13.95, 12.30, 15.44, 11.92, 12.10, 15.48, 11.89, 9.36, 13.73, 12.76, 12.17, 13.63, 15.51, 14.28, 14.63, 12.28, 13.88, 13.86, 14.71, 13.15, 10.83, 12.94, 12.11, 16.22, 14.07, 13.33, 12.16, 12.91, 13.27, 14.96, 13.15, 12.48, 12.60, 13.20, 12.28, 12.68, 13.31, 13.05, 13.52, 12.13, 14.51, 13.39, 13.21, 11.33, 14.02, 13.57, 13.74, 13.58

number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.36
worst time: 16.22

current avg5: 13.63 (σ = 0.08)
best avg5: 11.97 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 13.35 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 12.89 (σ = 0.34)

session avg: 13.27 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 13.25


----------



## cy2169 (Apr 3, 2011)

NL single - 10.69 R2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' U R2 U B2 L' B2 R L' F' D U L' B' D2 U2 

First sub 11 NL.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 3, 2011)

7x7 in *9:55.52* 


Spoiler



Scramble: L' 3L 3R 2U2 B2 F' D 2R 3F 3R 2D2 2B' 3B2 F' 2U 2R' B' L' 3R' B 2L' 2B 3B' 2D 2R R U' L 3L' 3U' 3B 2F 3L2 3D' 2L2 2D 3F2 2F2 L 2R R' 3U' 2U' 3B 2L2 D' U L2 3L2 3R2 2R' U' B 3F 2L 3R2 3D2 2F D U 3R2 2D2 3U2 F2 U B 3D' 2L' 3R' R' 2D' 3D' 2U' U 2L' U L 2U 2B2 D' 2L2 2U R2 3B F2 2U2 3R 2R R 3U' L2 2L' 2U2 3F2 3R2 D' 2R 3B2 3U 3F2


----------



## Feinster (Apr 3, 2011)

Second Sub 10 average of 5, and first one with no skips 

Average of 5: 9.86
1. (11.38) U' R' U D2 L2 F' R B2 L U D B2 L2 R D' B U' D' F' D2 R L' B R' L 
2. 10.63 R2 D2 F' U' F' B2 L' F2 D' U' R' D' L2 D' B2 R' D2 F' B R2 D2 R2 F' R' F' 
3. 9.89 D U2 F D B2 R2 F' U B2 L2 R B L2 R U' D F2 L2 U' B2 F U' D2 R2 B' 
4. (8.76) L' R2 F2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R B L U2 F' B' R' B' F2 D' B2 D2 R' U2 R2 U' 
5. 9.07 U2 B D2 F' L R' D B' L2 U R F B2 L F U F2 R D F L B' F2 D R


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

pb mo3: 17.65

1. 16.90
2. 19.61
3. 16.44


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 3, 2011)

46.34, 45.77, 49.50, *39.13, 47.58, (38.77), 48.78, 39.56*, 50.72, 45.28, 49.91, (58.69) = 46.26
Best avg5: 42.09
Three sub-40s :O

EDIT: 4x4


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 3, 2011)

4x4 single: 31.09 F2 R2 U2 r' U2 f F U2 u F2 R' u2 F R2 r D' B F D2 f' B2 F L' D2 r' B2 L2 u L2 u' U' B2 r2 B' R u f2 r2 F f

still not sub 31


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 3, 2011)

O_O

^my reaction to the above two posts


----------



## slocuber (Apr 3, 2011)

4 sub 10s in one day (3x3 cube) 
9.94
8.83 (PLL skip, first sub 9)
9.59
9.36


----------



## Vinny (Apr 3, 2011)

3x3-5x5 relay sub 4: 3:55.90

I don't have the scrambles though :l


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 3, 2011)

So I decided to record one of my solves for the first time just for kicks and giggles to see what it looked like, and I happened to get a PB! haha 46.13 (single 3x3) Not sure if this is actually my pb, all my times got erased yesterday and I know I had another 46.1x solve before, but cant remember for sure what it was. It's brutal to watch tho. Sooo many pauses (had a 4 second pause at one point xD) and clumsy turning, I knew it was bad, but had no idea it was this bad. just happened to have really easy pll and oll
I know the time is nothing to write home about, but give me a break, i practically just started cubing  and I just found it funny that I happened to get a pb the first time I decided to record a solve...
If anyone wants to torture themselves:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYMjkeiY6rQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

pb avg 5: 18.67

pb avg 12 : 19.67

Now i'm sub 20!!


----------



## EricReese (Apr 3, 2011)

Get an ao100 sub 20. Then your sub 20


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Get an ao100 sub 20. Then your sub 20


 
I'm working on it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 3, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:06.07
1. 1:07.46 D R2 D' r' u U' L2 u' B2 u2 F R' D u2 U' f u' U' F' f2 L f B2 U R2 F L R D2 u2 B' L2 D2 U2 r F2 u2 f U u 
2. 1:06.47 F2 u' F2 D2 r B' r u' R U2 L' F' L' R u2 L D2 f' r2 D' U' r D' B2 R F' D2 F r2 R u R2 f D' F2 U f' R' r' D2 
3. (58.06) B2 F U r2 f' F' r2 R2 L f2 U F2 B U2 L R2 r2 D' F u' D2 f' r2 F' R r' L D' r' F U2 D R2 D L' B2 U R2 u D2 
4. 1:05.98[dp ] U2 F2 D F u' r2 f2 R' U2 D L D L R' r2 f' u' r' f' D2 L' F f2 U' F L2 R U2 D R F' L' F f' R B f u2 r' f 
5. 1:08.14 F U f R2 u2 U2 D' L U2 f B u2 D R U' f2 r' F' R B R2 D2 f R2 B r' R B' L f F2 L R2 r2 D' F' D2 U' L2 r2 
6. 1:06.54 u R' F2 R2 B' u R B2 D' U2 r U2 L2 R' B2 D R2 L B R' u2 U f' U2 F' D f B2 u F2 B' D2 B2 L2 u2 B D2 F D' r' 
7. 1:06.55 U' u2 B f F r2 B D L u R2 L2 F r f' D2 f U D R' r B2 F U B L' f2 B2 U D' B2 F2 D r' F' L2 R2 F f u2 
8. 1:07.57 D' F D' F2 R' U2 r D' L' U r' f U' R D2 r u B u2 R' F2 r' R D B' F r u r B u' U2 D' f' U D L B r2 R2 
9. (1:13.92) r f2 R2 L' f' F' R F2 B U2 D' f' F2 U D L2 r2 D R' r2 B' R' D' U F' B' U2 L' B u2 F U R2 f' F2 U' F2 B' f2 U 
10. 1:02.47 R2 F r2 u2 f2 B r B' u' f' R D' f' L2 R' D' B2 F2 u R2 D u L F2 R' L' U L u' U' F R' D2 L2 R2 f2 F D2 F' U 
11. 1:05.95 B' R2 f D' U2 f2 u2 f2 F' B2 D' R2 f2 D' r2 u L2 r' u f2 U2 F r' L F D2 R2 B2 f r' B' L' u r R2 D2 f2 B2 F' U' 
12. 1:03.57 r' L D2 r L' f' U f L' r2 U' B2 F r2 F R' B2 u' r L D R' D2 r L2 D L B2 R' f2 F' D2 L f' r2 F r2 L R2 f' 

I've been sucking in 4x4x4 for the past week so getting something this decent was nice . Only a smidge over a second higher than my PB average. 

Very sad about all the parity I had. 9 solves had OLL parity, 3 had DP.

PB single in there . No parity on that solve.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 3, 2011)

WAT

Owned PB AO12. My last solve is the last solve I told myself I would do in the session. I was like OMFG BEAT PB SINGLE TOO? nope..off by like .25 or something.. V perm....FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

Happy and raging at the same time. How the heck do people get so much faster then this. Baffles me

Ao12: 1:18.36

1. 1:13.30 R u' L' f' u2 D' f2 F2 r D R2 D2 F2 u U2 F2 u2 r' u2 L u F2 f B2 R2 U2 L' r' U2 L' U' R' L' r2 B2 U' f U' f' B2
2. 1:19.45 r U2 L2 f' F2 R r' F2 f' u r2 B2 U2 f2 D2 r2 L2 f' U2 F' u' D B2 R2 B L' R B2 f2 D2 R' B' r' B' r B2 D' u f' U2
3. 1:15.27 U u D f U2 D' r F2 L2 F R2 D F f B U2 u' L2 f D2 U' f2 R2 D' F2 R2 F f B2 u2 r' D' f R2 u L U2 B' L' R'
4. 1:24.67 F' B' L2 U' B2 U2 L' f' R2 f r2 f F' R r2 L' D2 U' L2 r2 R' f2 R' F2 R2 f2 D U' R F2 L B L' R f' L' R2 F2 L R'
5. (1:27.11) R f U2 D B F' r2 D r f' B2 u R2 F2 L R' U2 R' L U f' R' F2 u r' F u' F' D' L' R D' U2 L D R2 F r' R2 u
6. 1:14.55 U' f2 D2 f R U2 F' r2 U2 r' D' R' B U2 r' f U' B2 D' F2 D R' L2 r' u' F u f L2 R2 F' U D B2 F' R' D' F' r' u
7. 1:18.86 f B2 L' R2 B U' r2 f' u B' U2 r2 f' u' B L2 u2 B L2 B' u r2 f L2 D2 r' F2 L2 u' R L u' f' B u F B' f2 D2 r
8. 1:13.05 f2 L f r2 F u2 f D' B L' U' u' D2 L2 r2 B' D' r R u2 U' r' B' r' f2 r' f r2 U' f2 r' U' D2 r' D' f2 R' U2 F' U2
9. 1:25.83 L' U F2 D u r' L2 B r R U' D2 R u F u2 R2 f2 L2 F' L2 D r B R2 f2 u2 U2 R F U' f u' F f' R D' f F' u'
10. 1:14.92 u2 B' D r2 R2 B2 U R' L' r f2 D r F L r' B u D R2 f' B L2 R2 U F2 D R' r U F' L2 F r F D2 U2 f2 B2 u'
11. 1:23.74 B2 f' R2 D U f2 u F' r B F D2 F' D L' D2 R2 L' B2 U2 f' L2 r U' f' F2 U' B R2 f' r L2 f2 D2 R r2 f' B2 U2 f'
12. (1:07.34) D B2 f' F2 L' F' U' L' F' R U D' r' u2 f L' B2 u' U2 L u' f F2 D' U' u2 R D' f u' f2 F D2 L2 f U R F2 B R' 

session (started terrible in beginning)


Spoiler



Session average: 1:24.61
1. 1:34.64 B' U2 F2 f' r2 f' F' r2 D' B f' F2 R2 U2 F D' r U f2 D' f u L' B2 L u' f r L f2 F' U' u2 B2 D2 r' R2 u' f2 F'
2. 1:21.97 U2 f' B' U' F' B2 D R' r B2 R F B R D B D2 F' U u' r' B2 u2 F2 B2 L D' f2 r2 u r2 f U' r L2 f F U2 f2 F'
3. 1:24.97 R r B' F2 D' u2 r D F2 r L F2 u' R' f2 D L' u' U R' U' F2 f2 R' r2 D' F u2 r u L2 u L u2 F' L' u2 B2 L' u2
4. 1:17.86 L2 B F' f2 U B f' R F f D u' U' B D2 U' f' u B2 r2 U r R F2 r2 f2 L2 B2 u L B f' r2 F u F B' U B u'
5. 1:31.69 R2 U2 D' u2 L2 F' B2 L r f' F' r F2 r2 L' f' F L2 D' r f' B2 r2 F2 B u2 f r' L2 R u R' L' u2 f2 B r2 L2 F L'
6. 1:31.08 u D' R f F' U r' R' f2 D U' B' L B2 r L' f r2 U2 D B F f2 r2 D2 f R2 F' f r' F2 u2 R2 f' R' r' U2 u2 D R'
7. 1:29.81 u2 U' r R2 F2 D' f' r u2 U2 B' u' f2 r2 u L F f D2 r L' U r2 B R2 D U' B' f' R L2 r f' D' F' U' f2 r u' B2
8. 1:26.62 r f D f U f2 U2 R2 f' u r' L R2 f r R' F B' r2 L2 f B' r2 L2 u r U' D' f' U2 u f' r2 F U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B
9. 1:27.48 F2 f' L2 r2 D' R r' U r' R' B' D' r2 u2 L' B2 f' D2 L2 F R D2 r' u2 r u2 D' L' u2 D B' f2 r2 B L B f' L f' r
10. 1:33.67 f' U' B' r' u2 R u L2 R' u' r U' r f u L' R r u f2 D' u' R2 L' B2 f' U' R2 f F2 D2 R2 r D' U u L B2 r2 u
11. 1:26.14 L' r' R U R f2 D L' R2 F' R u' r2 u' L D' F' D r2 F' D2 U f D2 U' r R2 D B2 u' B' f L f u2 L2 F2 r2 R' F2
12. 1:25.62 D2 B u' F' r' F D L f2 u' L D' u U2 R' F2 U' f' r R2 D R r2 B' R' r' F' u2 U2 B' r' f' F' r2 F' B2 u2 r2 D' r2
13. (1:36.66) r2 L' B' u2 r2 D2 f2 D' B2 f' L2 F' D2 r' D' F B r B2 D2 U' F D f2 L B2 r u2 B' F2 L D2 F' L U2 D' f L' F R2
14. 1:36.08 f' B' F' u2 L B f' U2 L' f2 B r' f2 r' R2 F L2 f' F2 R2 B u' F2 R2 F U f L2 u L' R U2 D' r u B r2 R2 D2 f'
15. 1:26.77 L f' L' r2 B D2 L' r' D U' R' u' D' R r' D' R2 B2 R2 f' F2 R' f R2 B2 R F' D2 B U2 u2 f R B2 U D2 u' B2 D' F2
16. 1:24.85+ u r f B' R' F' D' u' U' R2 f2 u' R B2 f R2 r2 L' B' R' r B u' U D2 B2 D U2 B2 L' R2 f B r f u D' f' R D
17. 1:34.92 F U F' D' R f' U2 F R' L2 r F r L2 F2 u2 F r2 f2 L2 B2 U' L' D F r F L2 R r' B2 U R2 f' L2 R' F2 r2 R2 B'
18. 1:21.77 L2 R' f' U2 u2 L' R2 F U' B2 F2 U R u R2 u' U' L' D L F2 r' B L' R r f2 U' B F' u2 B R f2 F' D2 F' D f R'
19. 1:22.02 r2 R U' f B U u R u2 U' L' F' D f' U u2 R2 U' F2 U' D' L f' B u2 R' B2 D f' D r2 R' U u R' f R2 r L' U2
20. 1:29.63 B2 F2 U' R' D2 U2 u' F2 f U F2 f u D R' r F' r' u f' U2 r2 B R D' r D L2 D2 F' u' r' u f' u2 U' D F L' D'
21. 1:24.76 f2 r' u2 F L U' F2 r F' R2 D2 r' L f' F U L f' F2 D' L2 U F L2 D2 u r B' L B' r' D' r' U' f' L' D' L2 D2 u'
22. 1:24.46 u2 F U' L2 B' u' D U B' f' L F' r' f' L r2 R' D r' L2 u2 B' f' L' D' U R' D2 R F u B' u2 f r F' L f B R2
23. 1:26.34 R' f2 R D2 f2 B U D2 r' B2 R' L B R D L r' u F2 U L' D' u F B2 u2 r' R B' F2 R u' F f2 U' D' r D' f' u
24. 1:16.87 L2 B L2 u2 F D R L B' D' U' L u' L r f R B' R2 F2 B U' R2 r' F' L2 r2 R f2 r L2 u D' B' R D2 F D2 R' r2
25. 1:30.44 D' U f' B' F R u L F r' B U u2 D' R2 U2 r2 F' f' L' u r' F D' U2 L' u' f F' D' f2 B r' R' D u2 F B D2 f
26. 1:24.64+ F2 R2 u' L' u f U u2 f' F r' U R2 F f2 r u F' f' L' f R r' B D' f' u F U2 B L2 r' R2 D2 f2 L B L' U B2
27. 1:26.67 R2 f L2 U L2 B' U' L' D' r D F B D2 r B2 F U R' r2 L' u B2 F D U2 B2 r' u2 r' R D2 R2 r2 L2 B F2 r u' f2
28. 1:22.51 B' u2 F2 u L B' U L B R2 B' r f F D B' u2 L R2 B2 L' R D2 f F' R' D2 B' D2 F D2 r' u2 U2 r2 D2 R L' U2 F2
29. 1:13.30 R u' L' f' u2 D' f2 F2 r D R2 D2 F2 u U2 F2 u2 r' u2 L u F2 f B2 R2 U2 L' r' U2 L' U' R' L' r2 B2 U' f U' f' B2
30. 1:19.45 r U2 L2 f' F2 R r' F2 f' u r2 B2 U2 f2 D2 r2 L2 f' U2 F' u' D B2 R2 B L' R B2 f2 D2 R' B' r' B' r B2 D' u f' U2
31. 1:15.27 U u D f U2 D' r F2 L2 F R2 D F f B U2 u' L2 f D2 U' f2 R2 D' F2 R2 F f B2 u2 r' D' f R2 u L U2 B' L' R'
32. 1:24.67 F' B' L2 U' B2 U2 L' f' R2 f r2 f F' R r2 L' D2 U' L2 r2 R' f2 R' F2 R2 f2 D U' R F2 L B L' R f' L' R2 F2 L R'
33. 1:27.11 R f U2 D B F' r2 D r f' B2 u R2 F2 L R' U2 R' L U f' R' F2 u r' F u' F' D' L' R D' U2 L D R2 F r' R2 u
34. 1:14.55 U' f2 D2 f R U2 F' r2 U2 r' D' R' B U2 r' f U' B2 D' F2 D R' L2 r' u' F u f L2 R2 F' U D B2 F' R' D' F' r' u
35. 1:18.86 f B2 L' R2 B U' r2 f' u B' U2 r2 f' u' B L2 u2 B L2 B' u r2 f L2 D2 r' F2 L2 u' R L u' f' B u F B' f2 D2 r
36. 1:13.05 f2 L f r2 F u2 f D' B L' U' u' D2 L2 r2 B' D' r R u2 U' r' B' r' f2 r' f r2 U' f2 r' U' D2 r' D' f2 R' U2 F' U2
37. 1:25.83 L' U F2 D u r' L2 B r R U' D2 R u F u2 R2 f2 L2 F' L2 D r B R2 f2 u2 U2 R F U' f u' F f' R D' f F' u'
38. 1:14.92 u2 B' D r2 R2 B2 U R' L' r f2 D r F L r' B u D R2 f' B L2 R2 U F2 D R' r U F' L2 F r F D2 U2 f2 B2 u'
39. 1:23.74 B2 f' R2 D U f2 u F' r B F D2 F' D L' D2 R2 L' B2 U2 f' L2 r U' f' F2 U' B R2 f' r L2 f2 D2 R r2 f' B2 U2 f'
40. (1:07.34[FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK]) D B2 f' F2 L' F' U' L' F' R U D' r' u2 f L' B2 u' U2 L u' f F2 D' U' u2 R D' f u' f2 F D2 L2 f U R F2 B R'


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 3, 2011)

EricReese said:


> WAT
> 
> RAPED PB AO12. My last solve is the last solve I told myself I would do in the session. I was like OMFG BEAT PB SINGLE TOO? nope..off by like .25 or something.. V perm....FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> ...


 
Wait so what was the average?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, I edited it in, my qqtimer tab is messed up because of that long comment so I almost forgot about it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 22.65
1. 24.09 D' R F' R F2 B' U R2 L U2 R' B' F2 R' D L U2 B' D R' B' R F2 D' B2 
2. 21.48[stupid dot] L2 F B U' R2 B' F2 D U' F2 R2 B' F R2 U B L2 U D2 L F' U' L' U2 L2 
3. 23.53 D' F R2 U' B U' L2 U L' R2 B2 U B' F2 U2 F2 B D2 B2 R2 F B2 R F U2 
4. (27.31) F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 U F2 R2 U2 D' B L' D2 F B' U R U B' U R L' 
5. 23.98 L' B F' U' L F R' B2 F D2 U' F2 D R2 L F B U2 F L2 B' R' D2 B2 L 
6. 21.85 U' R2 D R2 D L R' F2 L2 U' D' F2 L' F D2 L2 D' R' F' L2 R' U B2 U' F 
7. (20.09[ep skip]) F' B' U2 R' L' F2 B2 L B2 L U2 D2 B2 R' U2 B F L U2 R2 L2 B' R F R2 
8. 20.36 B R' D U B' R2 F' D' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 D' U2 R L D' B' R' F' L2 R2 
9. 24.02 D U R2 F2 U2 R L2 F' B U' B' F2 L2 D R2 U D' R U B L2 D2 R2 B2 D' 
10. 23.81 F2 U2 F L' F' R' D R' B U' D2 L' F L2 R2 D' R D2 B' D2 L' D' B' R B2 
11. 20.31 B' D2 U2 L R' U' B F R2 B D2 L' B' L2 B' D F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 
12. 23.08 F D' R2 B' F U2 B2 F' D' L' B D2 U2 F L' F' U2 L2 U L' F U L B2 U2


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 4, 2011)

15.26 average of 5!
Awesome new PB!!!
Not I have to update my sig.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2011)

(13.58) (20.91) 16.83 14.88 14.50

Average: 15.40


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 4, 2011)

7:54.xx 4x4 teamblind


----------



## Julian (Apr 4, 2011)

Fast triangle.

6.04+, 8.16, 6.08, 7.94, *6.38, 5.51+, 7.99, 5.20, 5.53*, 7.03, 9.60, 7.70 = 6.83
Stupid +2s.
Bolded Ao5: 5.80

Ao100: 8.03

Can't wait for TOSp


----------



## Jordie (Apr 4, 2011)

A couple weeks ago, I was having surgery on my knee, so I wanted to try cubing while coming out of anesthesia. I'm told that that the first time I was handed a cube, I got something like a 25s solve, but it was pretty tough, considering my eyes kept just closing on their own, and I couldn't see much when they were open.  It was fun though.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 4, 2011)

7x7
7:47.41
PB by 18 seconds.

I would also easily be able to beat my mo3 PB if I actually did 3 solves...but I messed up and DNF'd the last two solves in a row because I don't have the patience or even any real reason to continue a solve that is going to end up sup-9...
7x7 is so frustrating


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2011)

I made a single-player Rubik's Race sim.

9.863 single
15.119 (9.863) (29.458) 10.461 15.307 => 13.629
18.551 12.479 14.625 (21.386) 11.773 14.617 19.229 13.525 16.344 20.1 20.948 (10.453) => 16.219


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 4, 2011)

2x2 OH:
(10.78), 6.31, 6.61, (4.97), 6.00 = 6.31
4.93, (3.38), 12.78, 9.03, 6.33, 7.34, (24.36+), 10.78, 6.31, 6.61, 4.97, 6.00 = 7.51
3.38 single was so easy, would've been sub-1.5 2H.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Apr 4, 2011)

have recently started practicing (hard ) have been close alot of times with +2 and stuff but here it is:

Average of 12: 9.91
1. 9.51 L R' U2 L2 R U' R' D' F2 D2 B2 F' L B2 U' D' F L B2 U2 B D' L2 D2 L
2. 11.27 D' L D2 U2 B U R2 F2 L2 U' B' D B L U R' F2 U2 R L F2 L' F' B L
3. 10.02 R2 U R D U2 B R F' R D' B' D' R2 U' F' R B2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F' B2
4. 11.03 D' R2 L' B' U' D' L F' B' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' D2 L U' R' D' U L' F2 D U2
5. 9.03 L2 R U2 F2 U' F L' R2 D' L' U' D F R' L' B F' D R L D2 B L' D2 B'
6. 9.64 U2 B R2 D R' B2 R U D2 L' R2 F2 U L' U R2 D2 F2 U B L2 B' U2 F2 D'
7. (11.78) D' U B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 D U' F' R2 U D B D B2 U R' B2 L2 F R' D2 L2
8. (8.64) F2 R' L B' D2 B L2 F' R D2 U' F2 D' F' D' U' L' R' F L' D R' U B2 L
9. 10.11 B2 L2 F2 B D' R2 D2 L R' B D R2 D2 B U' F L' F B' U2 D F U2 F' L'
10. 9.65 L R U2 D2 B' D2 U L' D F2 R2 L2 D L U2 B F R L' F U R2 U' F2 D'
11. 9.48 F' L B F' U' L2 F L2 B L2 B2 U' B2 F D2 L2 U L' U' D' F' U2 B D' R
12. 9.41 D' R D R U' B U R D L F2 U2 R D' L2 B2 L' F L B2 D2 R2 D U2 B2


----------



## Shortey (Apr 4, 2011)

oskarasbrink said:


> have recently started practicing (hard ) have been close alot of times with +2 and stuff but here it is:
> 
> Average of 12: 9.91
> 1. 9.51 L R' U2 L2 R U' R' D' F2 D2 B2 F' L B2 U' D' F L B2 U2 B D' L2 D2 L
> ...


 
Finally!  Good job.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2011)

;_;
4x4:
36.69 with PLL parity. Off by 2 moves.

EDIT:
wat

Average of 12: 44.87
1. (38.45) Fw' F Uw U2 R F' Uw2 F D L2 U' Rw2 L' B' U Fw Rw' R' D R2 L D' Rw' R Uw' B2 F Fw Rw Uw D' Fw2 R2 D2 R Rw2 Uw Rw2 U D2
2. 48.47 R F Rw' Uw2 F2 L R' Uw2 U' R2 Uw F2 Rw' F' D2 U2 Uw L Rw' Uw Rw' Fw Uw2 F L' Fw2 R B R2 Fw' B2 R2 B F2 U2 D Fw B2 D2 Fw'
3. (49.84) Fw' B' Rw2 F' U Fw' Rw Fw' D' Rw2 L' Fw2 R' Fw2 B' L F B' U Rw2 F' B U Fw' D U2 F' Rw' F2 B2 U B' R' F2 Fw B Uw2 R D Rw'
4. 45.67 Rw Uw2 L U2 F2 L2 Rw2 B' Rw B2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw' Rw F B Fw U2 R' B' Fw' D L U2 B Uw2 L2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L2 R' F2 D' L' B' R' Rw
5. 45.13 B2 Uw D' U B F' L B L2 D L' R' U D' F R' Fw' Rw' D' U' Uw Fw F' Uw' L F Uw2 F B' L F' R2 F2 Rw' D Fw L Uw' D2 Rw
6. 42.23 F2 Uw F B2 U L' B' D2 R2 F2 Fw Rw2 F2 D Rw D2 B D' Uw2 R2 L2 U' D2 F Fw R2 Uw' Rw D2 Rw' F2 Fw R B2 L2 D B2 D' Rw2 L'
7. 44.84 F2 R2 B' Fw Uw2 L2 B' Uw' D R2 L2 Uw2 L' B' Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw Uw B2 F' D2 Fw U2 L Fw Rw' Fw' Rw2 U' D' L D2 Fw2 B' Uw Rw' U2 D2 L2
8. 42.20 Fw' R F' Rw' R B' Fw2 D' U' F' Rw L2 R' Uw2 U2 B' D B' Uw' B L Rw B' Fw U Fw2 D F' Rw' D' B' Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 L2 R2 Rw B' R
9. 47.08 U2 B' R2 B Fw F R2 L D2 U L' Rw' B D' F Fw' D R' F' Rw2 U Rw' F' Fw' L2 U2 Rw2 F2 R2 D' R' U Rw' D2 R' L2 D B' Rw B
10. 44.56 F Uw Rw Uw F' Fw D' B2 L' U2 L2 D' F U' Uw' L' R' Uw' F B' D' U R Rw D L Uw2 B' Uw2 B' F' Rw2 Fw F' U2 Fw' Uw D2 B' R2
11. 40.92 L2 B Rw2 Fw Rw L2 D Rw Fw2 R' L' F U L' Uw' D R L Fw B' F R' D R F Uw F R B2 Fw Uw L2 U Fw D' F2 R L' B' Uw
12. 47.55 B2 D2 R Uw' U2 B2 U2 R' Uw2 R2 Uw U R2 D Uw' B2 D2 F Rw' B2 R' Rw F L' Uw F L2 F' Rw2 U L Rw F Fw' D' R B2 F Uw' B'

EDIT2: 44.28!


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate how Corny doesn't practise something for a while and when he starts practising again he destroys all his PBs


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2011)

:O Stacmatted
Average of 12: 2.45
1. 2.62 * F' R2 U' F U R2 F' R F2 U' 
2. 1.87 * R' F2 U2 F U F' U R2 U' 
3. 2.36 * R2 U' R' F R' F2 R U' 
4. 2.16 * R2 F2 U' F R2 F R2 U' F' U 
5. (1.74) * R U R' F2 U2 R' U R' F2 U2 
6. 1.89 * R2 F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R 
7. 2.31 * F' R' U' R F2 U' F 
8. 2.92 * R U2 F2 U' F U' F2 R U R' 
9. 2.92 * F R' U F2 R F U F2 U2 
10. 2.85 * F' R2 F' U F' U F' R2 F' U' 
11. 2.64 * F2 R' U R U' F2 R2 F' R' 
12. (3.60) * F2 R U R2 U' R F R F'

1.97 Average of 5 in there too!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2011)

31.56 B2 Fw2 U2 D' Uw' Rw U' F2 Uw' R2 F' B' Fw' L Rw D Uw2 L' D R' Fw' Rw2 L R2 B2 R2 Rw' L2 Fw' B2 L' R' Rw' U D' B2 F2 L2 Uw' L

what the heck?!
4x4  first sub-36... no parity.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 4, 2011)

6x6 <3

Single: 5:16.71

Ao5: 5:42.68


Spoiler



σ: 18.60
Best Time: 5:16.72
Worst Time: 5:55.30
Individual Times:
5:32.55, (5:55.30), (5:16.72), 5:42.69, 5:52.79



Ao12: 5:59.02


Spoiler



σ: 23.27
Best Time: 5:16.72
Worst Time: 6:39.44
Individual Times:
6:24.64, 5:59.00, 5:56.10, 5:32.55, 5:55.30, (5:16.72), 5:42.69, 5:52.79, (6:39.44), 6:09.26, 6:06.95, 6:10.88


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 4, 2011)

Just did my first 2-4 relay ever. 1:42.81


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:30.91
1. 1:28.05 Rw Lw D' Bw2 Dw' F' Fw' R Dw Bw F R' L2 Uw Lw2 Rw' Dw2 L' R2 U' D Rw2 R Fw' L2 U' Dw2 Lw B2 L' Uw R Bw R2 Uw Dw2 R' Bw Lw' L' B' D' Lw Uw' F B R' Dw U2 D2 Lw' B2 L' R2 Fw' L F2 L D F2
2. 1:28.95 Dw Uw' Lw U' F' Bw2 Lw Dw R F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Uw Lw2 B' D F' Rw2 Bw' L2 Dw' Fw' Bw' F B2 Lw Dw2 L2 R Dw2 R2 L Fw' B2 Lw L U2 Bw2 Uw' B Uw Lw' U' Lw B Lw R Uw2 Fw2 Bw' L2 U D' L' U2 D' Uw
3. (1:19.43) Rw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 Lw2 U' L2 D B Lw2 D2 Dw2 Fw Uw' Bw B2 L2 Bw' L2 D' Bw B' R2 Dw2 L D' R2 F L Rw2 Uw2 B' D' L Lw' D' B Dw' U' Rw' Dw' Lw' B U' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 R Bw2 F' U' Rw L' Bw' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 B' Bw
4. 1:36.84 B Dw2 D F' Fw' B2 Dw' D2 F Bw U Fw' F2 Dw' Fw' U' Uw' B2 Uw2 D2 R2 Lw' F2 Fw' L' U' R2 Uw2 Dw R2 Rw' F2 Lw2 D' Dw Rw' L D Uw' Rw2 D Fw' D L2 D' Bw Lw' Rw U2 Uw' Lw Bw Rw' U2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' U2 R L2
5. 1:33.87 F2 Rw' Bw Fw2 D2 R Uw' F2 Rw' U2 R' Rw2 Bw' B' Lw' Bw' U' Lw' R2 L Uw2 Fw L' Fw Uw' Lw Dw2 B Bw' Uw' R' Dw2 D' Bw' D' L' Uw' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 B F' Fw2 Lw D2 B2 D' R' D' Dw2 Fw2 F Bw2 Lw Bw Dw' D U2 Lw2 Fw
6. 1:28.94 B' Fw D' Fw2 B Lw2 B F' Bw' L2 R Lw2 F Fw2 R' F L Fw2 F2 Dw' F Fw' U' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw Lw' R2 Uw2 L Rw2 Dw2 R Dw Lw2 Fw Dw' Fw L2 D Dw' Fw' R2 B2 Dw Bw2 Uw' Fw D Bw2 Rw' R2 U' Lw' U' L Fw' D Fw2
7. 1:31.66 U2 L2 Uw2 Rw R Fw Bw' F' D' B2 Bw2 F' Rw2 Lw' D' U' Dw2 Bw' D' Uw' Rw' F2 Dw2 B' R L U2 L2 R2 U F2 R Lw' U' Bw' Fw' Lw Fw D' Dw' L2 Rw2 Bw' R2 D L' Lw2 Fw' B Dw B2 Uw2 B' L Uw' L2 F2 L Fw2 F2
8. 1:31.21 D F2 Bw U L2 Rw2 Bw' Lw L B' F' Rw' Lw D2 Dw2 Fw L' D Dw' Rw2 Lw' Dw Bw2 U R' B2 Dw Fw R' F' L Rw' F Fw' Bw Lw2 Dw2 Fw D2 Bw B L' U L U' Bw Uw' Bw F2 U D2 B' F2 Rw2 Dw Lw F' Rw R2 D'
9. 1:30.78 Dw' R2 Bw2 R2 F Uw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Dw2 B Fw' R2 B2 D Rw' Fw B' L Uw' U2 L2 U D F2 Fw' Rw Uw Fw2 B Lw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' Uw' F Dw2 U' Lw2 Bw Lw2 F2 Bw2 B2 Rw B' D' L' F L2 U2 D2 Fw F2 Dw
10. (1:38.22) Lw2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw' L Rw' F2 Rw D2 R' Uw L2 Uw' L2 Bw2 R2 F2 Dw' U Fw2 Rw2 D F' B' Fw D' F' D Rw2 U Uw' L' R Bw2 Lw2 U R D Lw' Rw2 U R' F2 D' Fw' L' Bw' Fw B' R' D' Bw Rw2 U D Bw B Dw'
11. 1:36.97 L' D Dw Fw Uw Rw Uw2 Lw' Fw D2 Dw B U' Fw Lw' Dw2 D2 U2 Lw2 F B2 Uw2 U' Dw2 D R2 Rw Lw F2 Lw Dw Lw' Bw2 Dw D' Uw' Bw' U2 Rw D Lw' Bw' D' U2 L2 Bw' B2 Fw' Lw D' B' Bw' U2 Uw' Rw Lw Bw2 U F' Dw2
12. 1:21.81 D Uw' Lw U Uw' Lw' R2 L' Bw' L2 Dw' D F2 U F' U D Fw Bw' Dw2 L2 U2 Dw Fw2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 Lw' R' Uw' B2 Dw2 Rw U' Lw' U2 R Dw L2 B' L' F U Uw F2 Bw' L2 Lw Uw F' Bw' R2 Uw Dw2 Bw2 R' Dw2 B' Rw R 
sub 90 avg12 soon


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 4, 2011)

2x2 single PB 2.02
Scramble: F' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R'
Solve: x' z2 U' R' U R U R' U' L' U L F' U


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 5, 2011)

2x2 Ao5 PB: 5.17
soo many PBs lately...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a 7.05 single!!!!!!!!!!!! Bad news is that it was a +2 so technically 9.05.

here is the scramble --

L2 R F2 R' U' L' B F' L2 R D L R2 B R' D U' L U' F U' F2 R B R'

This was for 3x3 by the way!

(posting solution soon)


----------



## tx789 (Apr 5, 2011)

19.49, 36.14, 25.21, 34.85, 21.04
current avg5: 27.03 (σ = 5.78)
best avg5: 27.03 (σ = 5.78)
pb


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got my pb non-lucky solve of 42.74, and my first sub 40 a few solves later, 37.05 (very lucky, pll skip, easy oll)
and my overall average is finally under a minute! haha I hate looking at all these 4x4 accomplishments that are better than my 3x3 times xD


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 5, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5: 14.30


Spoiler



1. (11.63) L' B U' R B' D' F' D' R' L' U2 R D B' D' L2 U' L2 U2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F'
2. 15.03 F R2 U' B' L F R L' B' F' D2 U2 L' U D L' B2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 U' L2 U
3. (17.65) B2 U D2 L2 R F' R F2 B D2 R U B2 D F2 L F2 U' L B2 U2 B2 U L R2
4. 14.80 B' L R2 B2 D2 U2 B2 U' F D' L D2 R' D2 U2 L' U' L F' U R' L U2 D2 B2
5. 13.08 D R' F U' F2 L' U' B U B' U2 F' D' U R2 F D2 F R2 F' R2 D' L' D' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 5, 2011)

OH PB avg 5:
(25.09), 28.08, 27.86, (30.75), 30.46 = 28.80 
Failed rolling but still very good, it's great to finally get sub-30.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 5, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Got a 7.05 single!!!!!!!!!!!!


How on Earth do you go from a 20+ average to a 7s single. It's not like that scramble had any obvious x-crosses. Can't wait to see the solution.


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Godmil said:


> How on Earth do you go from a 20+ average to a 7s single. It's not like that scramble had any obvious x-crosses. Can't wait to see the solution.


when i got my 6.18 i average 20+.
3-4 move double x-cross 
easy f2l
sune
pll skip.
Miracles do happen.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 5, 2011)

6x6 in *5:00.16 (lucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: 2B' 3F' L2 2L 3R2 2R' B 2B 3F' 2F2 F 3U2 U' B' 2L2 3R D' 3F' L2 2L2 3R 2B' 2L 3R 2D2 2F F2 R2 2B 2F' 2R' R' 3U F' 2U2 U 3F 3R2 2R 2B2 L 3R R' 3U' R2 B L 2L2 F 3R2 2D 2L 3R' 2U' 2B2 L2 3F U' 2B 2L U' L2 B 2B 3F F2 2D' 3R' B 2B' 3F2 F' 2D' 3U 3F2 2L 3U U2 R2 2B


Cube: unmodified V6


----------



## JackJ (Apr 5, 2011)

3x3 PB avg 5:
15.55, 13.92, (18.30), 15.34, (13.43) = 14.93
Sub 15, I'll take it.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 5, 2011)

12.59 nl single 

Scramble: 
D2 L D R' B D2 L' D2 F' U2 F' D L U2 D L2 U L' F2 L B2 F U2 D' L 

Reconstruction:
z x' R' F R 
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' 
y L U2 L' y' U L' U' L
y U L' U' L
U y' R' U R y U' R U R' 
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' 
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

*EDIT:* 63 moves / 12.59 seconds = ~5.04 tps


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally broke my PBs. PB single before this was low 58. Smashed that many times. PB average by ~ 1.5 seconds. Can't wait for Cornell 

*57.21[woo!]*, 1:16.86, *53.20[WATTT]*, 1:07.90, 1:05.33, 1:04.89, *56.88[PLL skip]*, 1:07.53, *57.34,* 1:06.91, 1:02.99, 1:05.83 = *1:03.28*


----------



## FasterMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally a Sub-50 average!!!!!!! Here are the times --


(44.00), (1:03.45), 48.83, 49.36, 47.00

Any tips would be appreicieted


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Got a 7.05 single!!!!!!!!!!!! Bad news is that it was a +2 so technically 9.05.
> 
> here is the scramble --
> 
> ...


 

[17:17] <mrindianteen> Cross – F’ R’ D F’ y’ D L D’ (8)
[17:17] <Reese_> mrindianteen: wg scramble and rotate to blue bot yellow facing?
[17:17] <+DeneBeardsley> well, you did use the word "suspicious"
[17:17] <+DeneBeardsley> unless my memory is screwing with me
[17:17] <mrindianteen> yeah
[17:17] <mrindianteen> reese
[17:17] <mrindianteen> F2L #1 – (R U R’ U’) x3 (12)
[17:18] <mrindianteen> F2L #2 – U R’ U’ R L’ U’ L (7)
[17:18] <mrindianteen> F2L #3 – U2 f’ L f (4)
[17:18] <mrindianteen> F2L #4 – U2 y R U’ R’ F’ U’ F (8)
[17:18] <mrindianteen> OLL – f (R U R’ U) f’ U R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R (18)
[17:18] <mrindianteen> PLL – U2 (R2 u’ R U’ R U R’ u R2 y R U’ R’) [14]

63 moves for those who can't count.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> [17:17] <mrindianteen> Cross – F’ R’ D F’ y’ D L D’ (8)
> [17:17] <Reese_> mrindianteen: wg scramble and rotate to blue bot yellow facing?
> [17:17] <+DeneBeardsley> well, you did use the word "suspicious"
> [17:17] <+DeneBeardsley> unless my memory is screwing with me
> ...


 
Ok, didn't happen.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 6, 2011)

Average of 12: 4.53
1. 3.84 U L R U' R' L R' L R' U' R' l u' 
2. 4.31 U L R L U B' L' U' B L' R l' r' b u 
3. (6.37) U L U R' B' L' R U' B' U' L' l' r' b' u' 
4. 5.45 U L U' L' B R L U B R B' r' b' u' 
5. 3.64 U L U L U R' U' L' B L' U l' r b' 
6. 4.68 U L U L B R' B' U' L R B r' b u' 
7. 4.23 U L U' L U L' B' R' B U' L l' r b 
8. 4.68 U L U L B U' B R' U L B' r b u 
9. 5.92 U L U L R L' U B' R B' R' l u 
10. (3.45) U L U B' U' B U' L' U B' U' l r' b u 
11. 4.34 U L U L U' L' U B' R' L B l' r u 
12. 4.21 U L U B R' U R' L U' L U' l b u'


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2011)

6.87 with pro LL
R B' F' U R2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F L' R2 F2 R2 L D B' R' B U2 D' L B L 

F' L' R2 D2
Dw R' U R U' R' U' R
R U' R' U2 L' U L
R U R' U2 R U' R'
L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U' F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F'


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you sure about the cross anthony? I didn't get past the first part because the cross wasn't done in that first line


----------



## Vinny (Apr 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Are you sure about the cross anthony? I didn't get past the first part because the cross wasn't done in that first line


 
It worked for me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 6, 2011)

Works for me.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 6, 2011)

It works, he just solved it oddly.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 6, 2011)

He scrambled as R' B' F' U R2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F L' R2 F2 R2 L D B' R' B U2 D' L B L the solution as he wrote it does not solve it.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 6, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> He scrambled as R' B' F' U R2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F L' R2 F2 R2 L D B' R' B U2 D' L B L the solution as he wrote it does not solve it.


 
Yes, it needs a B2 at the end


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 6, 2011)

Anthony, stop making things so confusing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Finally broke my PBs. PB single before this was low 58. Smashed that many times. PB average by ~ 1.5 seconds. Can't wait for Cornell
> 
> *57.21[woo!]*, 1:16.86, *53.20[WATTT]*, 1:07.90, 1:05.33, 1:04.89, *56.88[PLL skip]*, 1:07.53, *57.34,* 1:06.91, 1:02.99, 1:05.83 = *1:03.28*


 
I hate how you never mention what cube you are using (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc.) If it's 4x4, nice average BTW.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I hate how you never mention what cube you are using (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc.) If it's 4x4, nice average BTW.


 
Ok, well, let's think about this. 2x2: At his speed he shouldn't even be showing his face in public if it takes that long. 3x3: Just look at his WCA page. 4x4: Hmm, looks like we have a winner. The times are decent, and fit right in with his range. 5x5: You've got to be kidding me. Anything BLD: Lol.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

Its sort of obvious..lol. The 2nd best choice would be BLD but cmon, he would have to be speedbld'ing, (PLL skips don't happen in M2/OP lol)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I hate how you never mention what cube you are using (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc.) If it's 4x4, nice average BTW.


 
Johnny basically explained everything.

Those who are smart at all, or have any common sense know what event I am talking about.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

Slower then I thought :/ :

Average of 12: 2.78
2.41 (2.40) 2.72 2.46 2.72 (3.56[lol lockup]) 3.21[;-;] 2.47 2.75 2.86 3.04 3.18


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 6, 2011)

Pyraminx
6/04/2011 1:50:04 PM - 2:46:15 PM

Mean: 8.54
Standard deviation: 1.95
Best Time: 3.53
Worst Time: 14.58

Best average of 5: 6.63
95-99 - (5.30) 7.02 (8.11) 6.49 6.39

Best average of 12: 7.47
29-40 - 5.39 6.32 9.01 (9.12) 8.30 8.41 7.10 (4.45) 7.41 7.22 8.41 7.14

Pb avg5/12


Spoiler



1. 10.06 u l r' R U' R' L U R'
2. 9.08 u' b U' R B' L U' L R' U'
3. 7.25 l b B U' B' L' U L R'
4. 8.70 u l' L' R L B L' U' R L'
5. 9.25 l r' b' B R B' U L' B L
6. 7.39 u l r b L' B U' R B' U B L
7. 10.17 u l r' b U L U' R L U' L' B' U'
8. 8.31 u' l r U' R B L U' R' U
9. 7.48 u' l' b' B L B U' B' U' L
10. 5.46 u' l r' b R' U L U R L' R' L'
11. 10.22 l' r' U B U B L' R L' U
12. 8.93 r R U L' R' B U' B' U'
13. 10.25 b' R' B L' R B' U' B' R
14. 12.15 u' l' r' b' R L R B U' L U' R
15. 8.14 u' r b' U L B L' B L' R U
16. 5.93 u r' b U B' R' U L R
17. 11.67 u' r' B L B R' B' U R'
18. 6.77 u r b' B' R' U L U' R' U' L
19. 11.62 u l b' R B R U L U' B'
20. 8.35 l r b' L' R U' B R' L R' U
21. 7.50 u l' r b' L B R B L B
22. 9.46 u l' b' L R' U' R' B
23. 6.88 r L' U R' L U' B' R' U'
24. 8.68 u l r' L U R' B R' L' B U
25. 12.54 l' r' b L B R L' B R' L B' U
26. 8.56 u' r' b' B' R U L R' B' U R' U'
27. 10.38 r' b B R' L' U L' R' B' U
28. 7.17 u B U R' L' B U R
29. 5.39 u' l b' U' R B R U R U
30. 6.32 u' r L' R' U' L U' L' U'
31. 9.01 u l' r U' B L' R' B U L'
32. 9.12 u' b L' U B R' B' L U' L U'
33. 8.30 u' l r R' L B L U' R' B' U'
34. 8.41 u' r b B' L R' U L' B' U R
35. 7.10 l' r b U B' L U B L B L U
36. 4.45 r b' L R' B L' B' L
37. 7.41 u' r' L B U' R L R B R'
38. 7.22 r b L' R' B R' L B' U L
39. 8.41 b' R' U' B' L' R U' L R'
40. 7.14 l' r b L U L' R' U R' B' L' U'
41. 8.40 u l B' L R' L B' U' R U
42. 9.00 u' l' r b B' L U R' L R' L U
43. 8.34 u b' B' U L' R' B' R' U
44. 10.80 u l r' B R' B R' U B L R'
45. 10.83 u l r' b L' U' R' L R' L' B'
46. 5.04 u b U' B' L U' L' U' L
47. 6.25 l' r R' L R L U L' B
48. 7.49 l r B' L' U L B U B L
49. 8.46 u' l' r' b' R' B' R U B' L' U'
50. 6.25 r' b' U B U' B U L B L
51. 8.56 u l r b' B U L' B' R B' L'
52. 10.34 u l' r' b' U' L B R' L' U B L
53. 10.18 u' l r R L' R B L R' B L U'
54. 9.57 u l r b' U' R B' R U R B' R'
55. 7.60 u' r U R B U R L U'
56. 7.10 r b' U R' B R' B L U' R
57. 8.34 r' b' R' L' B' U' R L U' L U'
58. 9.21 l' r b B' U R' U B' R B' R
59. 7.97 u l r' b R U B U' L' R B' U
60. 8.71 u l b' B' L' U' L R' U R L
61. 6.57 u' l B' R U' R' L' U' B U'
62. 8.77 u' r b' B U L' B R' L R
63. 5.89 b U B' U' R L R' B'
64. 9.05 u l' b' U' L R U' L' R' U' R' L'
65. 9.70 u' l b L B' R L' B L B R
66. 5.78 u' l' r' L' B L R' B U L U'
67. 10.54 u l B L U' L' R U' B L' U'
68. 8.79 u' l' b' L R U' L R' U B R B'
69. 9.35 l' r' L' U B' R' L' U' L B
70. 7.01 b L' U' R' L U L'
71. 7.76 l' R' U' R B' R' L U' L'
72. 9.77 l' B' L' B' R U' L' B' L' U'
73. 9.58 l' r b' L U' B' U L B' R
74. 13.01 l' r b L' B U L R U L' R'
75. 9.93 r b B' R L U R U' R' B'
76. 14.58 u l' r b' L R' U L' U R' B L U'
77. 9.56 u l' r' U' L' U R B' U
78. 9.99 u l' r' R L' R' U L' R' U R'
79. 3.53 l U' R' L' R' L' B' L R
80. 5.84 u' l r b' U' L' U' L R' B' R L'
81. 14.15 u l' r' b' L' U R U L U' B' L U
82. 9.63 u r' b B U B' U L B U'
83. 7.81 l r' B' R U B' L' R' U L
84. 10.81 u' l r b L' B U' R' L R L' R' U'
85. 8.91 u' B' L' R U' R L U' L U'
86. 10.55 u l b L' B R B' U L' U L'
87. 6.47 l r b L' U R B' R U
88. 8.82 b R' L B R' U L U R'
89. 9.28 u l' b L' R' B' R' U L' U R'
90. 8.55 u l' b' U L B' R' L' B R B'
91. 8.21 l r U B U' R' L B' R'
92. 11.71 u' r' B' U' R' U L' U L' U
93. 7.59 u' l' b' R' B U B' L' U L
94. 9.53 u l' r' b L' U' L' R' U' L B' U'
95. 5.30 u l' r R' U R U R' U B'
96. 7.02 u l r' b U' L R' L U' R U'
97. 8.11 u b U L' B U L R U' B U
98. 6.49 u b B R' U' B U' R B L
99. 6.39 u b L R' B' L B U' L U
100. 8.97 l b' U B' L B U' L' B' R' U'


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 6, 2011)

Skewb.
number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.09
worst time: 20.51
best avg5: 8.47 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 9.69 (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: 11.06 (σ = 2.64)



Spoiler



8.45, 13.16, 10.19, 8.51, (5.09), 13.25, 6.72, 13.47, 11.60, 12.88, 12.81, 10.12, 10.51, 11.52, 8.20, 15.51, 11.22, 7.36, 13.10, 5.72, (20.51), 5.21, 13.50, 8.63, 13.97, 10.84, 11.18, 13.73, 11.53, 13.15, 8.79, 8.01, 5.54, 11.58, 14.47, 10.69, 12.42, 13.18, 19.53, 10.62, 11.97, 12.58, 10.34, 8.01, 11.85, 16.26, 9.90, 12.91, 10.03, 9.60, 12.74, 12.42, 8.40, 11.26, 8.57, 11.48, 7.83, 10.83, 12.52, 10.73, 11.74, 13.77, 5.67, 10.36, 11.06, 8.53, 10.20, 12.29, 15.22, 14.35, 16.22, 13.33, 13.04, 8.63, 14.39, 9.78, 7.20, 9.68, 9.40, 16.88, 10.29, 9.80, 11.38, 9.80, 7.99, 10.18, 11.01, 7.41, 14.42, 6.74, 13.11, 10.93, 10.79, 11.91, 14.86, 11.91, 9.51, 11.08, 8.32, 9.69


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 6, 2011)

48.62 --Rw U2 F2 R' D' Fw L D2 U' L2 Fw' D Rw B2 Fw' R' U2 R Uw2 L Uw2 B' R2 F2 L R Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw R' Uw2 U B Uw2 L' R' U2 Fw	

Done in Race to Sub1 thread. First sub50. Heh. Dropped my single best time from 57 today to 48. Nice.

PLL skip. F double sexy F' no AUF.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> [17:17] <mrindianteen> Cross – F’ R’ D F’ y’ D L D’ (8)
> [17:17] <Reese_> mrindianteen: wg scramble and rotate to blue bot yellow facing?
> [17:17] <+DeneBeardsley> well, you did use the word "suspicious"
> [17:17] <+DeneBeardsley> unless my memory is screwing with me
> ...


 lolwat. I'd like to see if he can even do a rehearsed solve of this and get 7.05.
Anyway I couldn't get the cross to work though


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 6, 2011)

Even though it's obvious, I really hate it when people don't post the puzzle. One reason being that a newcomer would just assume it's 3x3. Just a pet peeve I guess.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 6, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Even though it's obvious, I really hate it when people don't post the puzzle. One reason being that a newcomer would just assume it's 3x3. Just a pet peeve I guess.


 
I included the scramble this time to help differentiate. A newcomer shouldn't think 3x3x3 now, and it rules out basically any other possibility than 4x4x4.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 6, 2011)

If they're not aware of your speed it could be a 5x5 scramble although I'm jot sure if even the UWR is sub-50. I know Dan Cohen has a sub-55 on video


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> If they're not aware of your speed it could be a 5x5 scramble although I'm jot sure if even the UWR is sub-50.* I know Dan Cohen has a sub-55 on video*


 Err what? You talking about 5x5? There's no such thing. The UWR is probably 56 or so


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2011)

You really ought to just say the puzzle. It's the same deal as people who go "PB!!! time is in signature". You might think there's no confusion now, but if you look back in two years, you'll probably have trouble figuring it out.


----------



## FasterMaster (Apr 6, 2011)

A sub - 10 single! I normally average around 15 seconds on 2x2. Here is the scramble --


U F' R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 6, 2011)

3x3 OH in *20.47 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: L' R B R2 F U R2 D' U2 B' F2 U' L2 R' D B L2 R B2 F D' B D2 U' B'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 6, 2011)

First day of ZZ solving. Got a 17.11 (6 move EOline).


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> First day of ZZ solving. Got a 17.11 (6 move EOline).


 
What a surprise, I just started ZZ today too 

First ao12 was 25.07 or something. PB single with ZZ right now is like 20.25.


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 6, 2011)

32.04 4x4 single.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

16.71 ZZ solve, with a 24.30 ao12 

edit:
Average of 12: 22.96
1. 21.16 D B' U2 R' D2 F U B2 R2 F2 B R B' L' D2 L2 B2 F R' F' B2 L2 B' F2 L'
2. (16.12) U L2 B U2 R' D' L B L' F2 D' F2 B' D2 L' U2 L' B F2 R' D' U' F L2 U'
3. 21.29 R F2 L' R D L' B2 D2 B' D2 R F L2 F' L' U' B2 U' R F2 U' L2 U' F' L'
4. 22.81 D2 R U' L R' D2 B2 F2 R' D' F' D L' B2 U' D F' R2 D F' L' U2 D' R' D'
5. 23.21 R' U' F' L' R2 B' L D F2 B' L B2 L F2 L2 U B' U2 L2 R' D' U R D' R'
6. (27.01) L R' U2 B2 R2 U F D U L' F U2 F' B2 U2 B2 L U D2 R' D B2 U F2 B
7. 23.67 D2 L' U2 D' F2 B' L' U D' L' B' F' U2 L' R F' D2 F' R L' D' B2 L2 B' U2
8. 25.63 L B R B' R F L U' B' F2 U L U' F2 L2 D' R' U R B2 D2 R U' F2 D'
9. 26.36 R2 F2 R' U' B2 R L F' D2 R2 D' L D L' F' D' B U' L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B'
10. 23.70 F' L' U' L' D L2 R2 B' L' B2 U R' F' U2 D' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B R2
11. 21.88 U D L2 R2 U L' D2 B R' L B' R L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R' L' B' D L U' F' L2
12. 19.90 R2 L' F2 B R' L F' R2 B' F2 D2 R D' B F D' R2 U2 B F U L B' L' R2 

wat


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 6, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Err what? You talking about 5x5? There's no such thing. The UWR is probably 56 or so






Kirjava said:


> 17:25:19 < Robert> I just finished discovering that...
> 17:26:09 < Robert> 48/57 OLLs can be done using (sune variant), (U, U' , U2 or no move), (sune variant)
> 17:31:24 <+Kirjava> that's good
> 17:31:32 <+Kirjava> it means you can easily do the OLLCP subset where CP is already done
> *17:31:37 <+DanCohen> Holy **** sub-55 on 5x5x5 and on video!*


 
From: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23222-SuneOLL&highlight=SUNEOLL


----------



## Julian (Apr 6, 2011)

20.86, 18.21, 17.52, (21.86), 18.53, 19.89, 21.08, 20.23, 16.60, 21.45, (13.99), 16.31 = 19.07


----------



## Escher (Apr 6, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> From: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23222-SuneOLL&highlight=SUNEOLL


 
Obvious troll is obvious...


----------



## Vinny (Apr 6, 2011)

This was yesterday on the bus. 

PB 5x5 single and Ao5. The single was soo close to sub 2, but I got nervous and locked up...

single: 2:01.17
average: 2:08.60


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 7, 2011)

18.97 avg100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/102
best time: 13.07
worst time: 26.14

current avg5: 19.10 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 16.78 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 18.60 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 17.83 (σ = 1.32)

current avg100: 18.97 (σ = 2.10)
best avg100: 18.97 (σ = 2.10)

session avg: 18.96 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 18.91

Times:



Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.97
17.05, 18.67, 19.61, 17.80+, 18.81, 18.62, 18.49, 16.98, 19.96, 17.71, 21.02, 17.77, 17.82, 20.11+, 18.00, 20.74, 19.87, 13.87, 18.34, 17.98, 20.31, 16.28, 15.70, 18.16, 18.99, 17.66, 17.28, 26.14, 19.87, 18.01, 20.02, 19.68, 20.01, 17.95, 18.14, 19.98, 15.56, 20.85, 18.03, 17.95, 18.46, 20.07, 20.04+, 19.37, 18.86, 16.64, 20.65, 15.31, 21.49, 18.79, 20.00, 14.63, 24.39, 17.73, 23.45, 19.07, 19.85, 19.73, 16.99, 22.02, 18.10, 20.63, 17.64, (DNF(20.57)), 17.15, 23.44, 19.60, 18.16, 24.64, 21.53, 17.00, 21.21, 21.68, 16.58, 17.92, 19.21, 19.88, 21.17, 20.90, 18.20, 19.61, (13.07), 16.99, 21.13+, 18.98, 16.07, 16.51, 19.65, 17.60, 16.25, 19.23, 17.50, 19.47, 19.68, 18.94, 20.71, 19.60, 21.01, 15.31, 17.01


----------



## Julian (Apr 7, 2011)

Average of 12: 6.77
1. 8.89 U L U L' B U' R L' B' L' U r' b' u' 
2. (4.75) U L U R L R' L' B' U' R L' l u' 
3. 4.85 U L U L R B R' L' U' L' B' l' 
4. 6.51 U L B U B R' B L B' U B' l b' u' 
5. 7.66 U L U' R' B' L' R B R' L' U l u' 
6. 7.05 U L U L B R U' R' B L' R' l' r u 
7. 5.98 U L U B' L B' R' U' L' R B' r' b 
8. 6.94 U L U' L' B U' L B' U' L' B l' r' b u 
9. 6.04 U L U B R B' R B U L' U u 
10. 5.97 U L U' L' R B' R' B' R B L l' b 
11. 7.82 U L U R B R L U' R B U l' u 
12. (13.26) U L U B' L U' B' L R U B r b' u


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2011)

Skewb.

current avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.56)
1. (6.71) L' R U R L B' L B' L' U L B' L' B' R' 
2. 8.19 L R B L' B U' R U R' L U L' R B' R' 
3. (8.71) R' U B' U R' U R B U' R U R' B' U R' 
4. 8.17 U L' U' L U' R L' B' L R B' R' U L' B' 
5. 7.00 L B' R' B' R' B' R' L B' U' R' B U L' U


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 7, 2011)

first sub 20 3x3 time. 19.2
and a 34 sec OH time


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 7, 2011)

Skype Team BLD w/ Bobby

29.64, 28.01, (23.41), DNF(33.97), 28.91 = 28.85

Our best single is 23.36 though.


----------



## Kian (Apr 7, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Even though it's obvious, I really hate it when people don't post the puzzle. One reason being that a newcomer would just assume it's 3x3. Just a pet peeve I guess.


 
Honestly on the rare occasion that I post here I usually don't include the puzzle, but that's because I'm really just using this as a way to gauge progress. I don't think anyone really cares much about my mediocre solves.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 7, 2011)

watwatwatwatwatwat

*first sub 1 single
*broke single by about 10 seconds
*broke pb ao12 by about 3 seconds

Single: 56.80. Ao12 1:15.78. Old PBs: single-1. 1:07.09 ao12- 1:21.67

Average of 12: 1:15.78
1. 1:12.15 
2. 1:12.10 
3. 1:14.18+ 
4. 1:18.41 
5. 1:21.63 
6. 1:13.89 
7. 1:20.45 
8. 1:10.22 
9. (1:22.78) 
10. 1:19.00 
11. 1:15.78 
12. (56.80) 

Ready for Cornell 

I just love when I do an accidental xcross, while accidently preserving a pair ^_^ with no parity


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 7, 2011)

My accomplishment: I have achieved sub-20 averages in ~4 methods. Roux, CFOP, FreeFOP (which IS different from CFOP), and ZZ.

Here's the session.


Spoiler



ZZ
Apr 7, 2011 1:46:39 PM - 2:06:06 PM

Mean: 22.71
Standard deviation: 4.41
Best Time: 16.05
Worst Time: 31.43

Best average of 5: 19.77
5-9 - (16.05) (25.35) 17.68 19.82 21.80

Best average of 12: 21.39
3-14 - 17.52 26.34 (16.05) 25.35 17.68 19.82 21.80 20.79 23.99 16.96 (27.95) 23.69

1. 27.41 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 R2 B' D2 B' U R F2 U B' D2 R' U'
2. 23.80 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D B L F U F D' F L2 D' R' L
3. 17.52 U F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F L' U F' R' U' R2 L2 B2 D' U'
4. 26.34 L2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U L2 U' R' F' D2 R' F2 D L B F' D2
5. 16.05 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D F2 D' L2 U' B U' F L2 D' R' B2 D2 B2
6. 25.35 F2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D L' B' L' F R D2 U2 L' B2 L U'
7. 17.68 U R2 D B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F R' U' R F D L' F U' R' U'
8. 19.82 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U' B D' F L' B' F2 L2 U' B' L2 F2
9. 21.80 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B' D L' D' R D' F R' U' L
10. 20.79 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R F' D2 B U' F U' B' U
11. 23.99 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 D2 F L2 D' F' D' L2 U
12. 16.96 L2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' F2 D U B' R' D2 B' F2 R'
13. 27.95 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L' U B' D2 U2 R D' B R2 D' L'
14. 23.69 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B' U2 R B L' F' D2 B' D B2 D2
15. 31.43 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L B R2 F' U B R F' R2 B U2



::EDIT:: And now a sub-14 solve with ZZ. 20. 14.92 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U B' D' U L2 B' L F' R' L' D2 R2


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> watwatwatwatwatwat
> 
> *first sub 1 single
> *broke single by about 10 seconds
> ...


 
wth I need to practice 4x4, you're as fast as I was the last time I touched my 4x4


----------



## EricReese (Apr 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wth I need to practice 4x4, you're as fast as I was the last time I touched my 4x4


 
I don't really average 1:15, I average right about 1:18. I usually finish reduction at like 48'ish, then cross (which is horrible) at around 53


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 7, 2011)

4x4
(50.73), (1:06.47), 1:01.03, 55.96, 53.96 = 56.98
(50.73), 1:06.47, 1:01.03, 55.96, 53.96, 1:03.40, (1:14.69), 1:02.07, 52.04, 56.50, 1:05.77, 1:06.94 = 1:00.41

I forget what happened on the 50. I got to PLL at ~43 on the 52. The 56 was double parity. This could've been sub-1 so easily. Also had a double parity LL skip earlier on.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 7, 2011)

PB Ao5

Average of 5: 16.90

1. (21.74) L' D R F2 U L2 U B' D2 B' R F' D R' B' L U' R2 U R' D U' F' L2 B2
*2. 16.82 B2 U D R U2 R D B U' B' D B F U2 R2 U' B R2 D L' D B R' U' F
3. 16.49 R2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B F2 R' B R2 U2 B F' R2 D2 U F2 U B2 U' D' B
4. (16.10) L U R L D B' L' B F2 R B' D' U' L B' U2 D B D' F B D R D' B'*
5. 17.39 D' L D' B U2 L' R2 F D2 B' U2 D L' F B2 R2 U L' B' R F' D2 L' D2 R 


Rolled into a mehish PB Ao12


Average of 12: 19.40
1. 20.35 U B' F' R U2 F2 U R F L U F L' U B2 F2 D2 B D' L2 F D2 L U' D
2. 18.25 R L' U2 F' D' L B' F2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 U2 R L2 D B F' R' D' U2 B2
3. (25.18) D B2 L2 F R' D U' R2 U' B D2 F' U' D R' U2 F' U' L' R' U R B R2 F'
4. 20.16 B2 U2 D R2 B2 D L2 U2 B R' U' D' B' R D' B' D F2 L2 U2 L' U2 R B2 U
5. 23.66 F' R2 F' U' F' L B' U R F2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 U' R' D2 L2 B' L2 R' D F D'
6. 21.74 L' D R F2 U L2 U B' D2 B' R F' D R' B' L U' R2 U R' D U' F' L2 B2
7. 16.82 B2 U D R U2 R D B U' B' D B F U2 R2 U' B R2 D L' D B R' U' F
8. 16.49 R2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B F2 R' B R2 U2 B F' R2 D2 U F2 U B2 U' D' B
9. (16.10) L U R L D B' L' B F2 R B' D' U' L B' U2 D B D' F B D R D' B'
10. 17.39 D' L D' B U2 L' R2 F D2 B' U2 D L' F B2 R2 U L' B' R F' D2 L' D2 R
11. 17.96 R D R2 B L2 U D' F' D2 U' R2 B L' R U D' R' D' F2 D' L' F U' D2 L2
12. 21.22 L' F' B2 D' L' F U' D R' D2 U' F2 L' B2 F D2 F' R U2 B2 L' B F' R L2 

Beginning was fail :fp


----------



## EricReese (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job freshcuber!

Broke pb ao12 again O_O. 

Average of 12: 1:15.23
1. 1:13.96 f' D2 F' D R' L f' B' D2 B F U' L R' B2 u' U' F2 U2 D' R2 B' F2 R L' u2 U2 D' f u r D2 L U' F' D2 r2 D f2 L
2. 1:09.25 R2 D' U2 u2 B D B2 L B F2 r u F2 f r' R f2 U D' R f L2 r R' F B' f2 u r2 f r f2 D2 r' U2 r' D' L D' R2
3. 1:11.83[ugh, forgot to finish edges] F R2 B' f2 r u F' U2 r R' f r R2 F2 U f2 u D2 f F2 u' L' D' R2 F' L' U2 R2 F2 u L2 U' f u2 U' r L F' r2 R'
4. 1:17.04 r' F2 U f2 D2 R2 r2 f2 u' R f' R2 D' u2 F' B' u' L' u B2 D F' B2 r2 u2 L2 D2 L2 B' f2 r2 F' L2 F' L' R' u' r' D L'
5. (1:29.86[ew]) U R' B2 r' B' L' f r2 B2 D' r F' U' L' B2 u' F' U2 L D U2 L R D2 L2 B L2 B U F' r2 f' D F u2 R2 L2 F2 U L'
6. 1:18.48 U B2 r2 U2 u D' B' L' U2 r R D2 U u' B2 D B' U L' U2 B' D f2 r2 B' u' r' L u' U2 f2 B u f u r2 F2 f2 D2 F
7. 1:16.70 U B2 f D f2 U u F B' u r' u U f U r' U L' R2 u2 f U2 L U2 R' L f r F R U2 r2 B' r R B2 U' f' r' R'
8. 1:20.82 U' D' u2 B2 L2 B2 U L f2 R F' D2 u r' u r L2 R' f B' R' F' R2 B2 F2 U2 f r' f2 u2 L2 D L' F' f' D r2 u B r2
9. 1:10.49 B' u2 f L2 r2 f' D' R' F2 r L2 f' r' U F' D2 R' r B L' u B r2 B r' L B u' f F' D R D U R U' r' f r2 B'
10. 1:16.09 L2 u B f' R D2 f' F U2 r2 B D' R r2 u R B' f D' r2 U2 f B2 U u2 D2 r u' B R u2 r2 L F' L R r' F' U F
11. 1:17.62 f R2 u B F R' f' L2 r B2 F2 R' U' R' f2 F2 L' F2 U' u2 r u f F2 L U' B' R2 L' r F' D B2 D f R L' f2 U R
12. (1:05.50[wow worse OLL recog ever. srsly like 4 seconds to recognize]) B2 u2 B' U F' f2 u' L f' F' D' r2 f' D' u2 B' F D' u' f' F B U2 f' U' u' F2 u2 f' u' U' R' D2 U2 R' F L' R' f2 r2 


Session average: 1:16.81


Spoiler



Session average: 1:16.81
1. 1:22.50 r f2 R' D R' B' L B R2 D' R U2 r' L2 f F D2 L2 D2 R u' f2 r R' F' R2 U' u L' r' D2 F2 B L2 U2 u' F U L' u'
2. 1:24.42 D2 B u2 U2 F u2 f2 r' L2 U2 f D u F2 B' f' u F2 B2 f' R' B' D2 u2 L' D U2 F2 f L D2 R F u f2 r2 F2 f2 r f2
3. 1:20.35 f' U' r' L2 F2 B' R f' D f r' f B2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 u f2 L2 f2 U' F R D R f2 R' f2 U' B D2 F R2 D' B' u R2 U'
4. 1:14.12 F' R2 r' U2 B' F2 f' D' B F2 f2 r2 R' f2 u2 B R' u2 B' f2 U2 u2 F D r2 u' B2 F L2 U f' u B' D' B2 R2 f2 F' B2 R
5. 1:16.72 r' D r' B2 D B L' u D L' R2 U2 R2 r' L' B' D2 F' U F2 D' r f' F' r2 F2 f r2 B2 u' L' D R' U u' F u2 f2 u R
6. 1:12.52 L2 r' D2 r L' f F2 R D' B L2 R2 r' F B f2 u' R' r2 L f r' B2 u D' U' F' D2 F u' D' L' u' B2 f' u U' r' U D
7. 1:18.13 f2 B' r F' B2 f2 u' U R F2 r F D B' f' r' B r B2 r U' F' L f D2 R2 L' u D' R' D f' R2 u L' D' r2 u D' U
8. 1:22.41 f R' D L2 B2 r2 u D' R r2 B D R2 f' R' B U2 u L' B R2 u' r L u D2 L B r B U B2 u F2 D' u U2 R' L2 r'
9. 1:19.56+ B L2 r2 R2 U D' r' B' u' B' u2 L U L' F B L2 R2 U2 R2 B F' R' B2 F' L D r2 L D' r' U2 R f' U2 F2 R r F' D'
10. 1:18.78 F u U D2 R' r' u' U2 f' R F2 B U' L2 r2 R' U u B D2 B D2 R' L2 r F' B2 R2 u2 L B U2 R D U2 f' D L' f2 L2
11. 1:16.61 r2 U2 u' f2 u f' u f' U2 R U' L' R2 r' f' u2 f2 F' L' u R D U F2 B2 R D U2 r2 F' U' r f' u2 U2 D2 F2 f' r R
12. 1:07.14 f' r R2 F u' B D L2 f2 F' U' f R U' L' F' L D' U2 u2 B' F' f' U L B U2 r D' R' F R2 B f' u' U r' L2 u2 U'
13. 1:22.54 L' B2 u R L' D F B' U' B2 L' R2 F2 L' r2 F' R B' U F2 B U2 u2 B2 u2 D' f D f' D' B F' L B r' u' r D' B u2
14. 1:13.96 f' D2 F' D R' L f' B' D2 B F U' L R' B2 u' U' F2 U2 D' R2 B' F2 R L' u2 U2 D' f u r D2 L U' F' D2 r2 D f2 L
15. 1:09.25 R2 D' U2 u2 B D B2 L B F2 r u F2 f r' R f2 U D' R f L2 r R' F B' f2 u r2 f r f2 D2 r' U2 r' D' L D' R2
16. 1:11.83[ugh, forgot to finish edges] F R2 B' f2 r u F' U2 r R' f r R2 F2 U f2 u D2 f F2 u' L' D' R2 F' L' U2 R2 F2 u L2 U' f u2 U' r L F' r2 R'
17. 1:17.04 r' F2 U f2 D2 R2 r2 f2 u' R f' R2 D' u2 F' B' u' L' u B2 D F' B2 r2 u2 L2 D2 L2 B' f2 r2 F' L2 F' L' R' u' r' D L'
18. (1:29.86[ew]) U R' B2 r' B' L' f r2 B2 D' r F' U' L' B2 u' F' U2 L D U2 L R D2 L2 B L2 B U F' r2 f' D F u2 R2 L2 F2 U L'
19. 1:18.48 U B2 r2 U2 u D' B' L' U2 r R D2 U u' B2 D B' U L' U2 B' D f2 r2 B' u' r' L u' U2 f2 B u f u r2 F2 f2 D2 F
20. 1:16.70 U B2 f D f2 U u F B' u r' u U f U r' U L' R2 u2 f U2 L U2 R' L f r F R U2 r2 B' r R B2 U' f' r' R'
21. 1:20.82 U' D' u2 B2 L2 B2 U L f2 R F' D2 u r' u r L2 R' f B' R' F' R2 B2 F2 U2 f r' f2 u2 L2 D L' F' f' D r2 u B r2
22. 1:10.49 B' u2 f L2 r2 f' D' R' F2 r L2 f' r' U F' D2 R' r B L' u B r2 B r' L B u' f F' D R D U R U' r' f r2 B'
23. 1:16.09 L2 u B f' R D2 f' F U2 r2 B D' R r2 u R B' f D' r2 U2 f B2 U u2 D2 r u' B R u2 r2 L F' L R r' F' U F
24. 1:17.62 f R2 u B F R' f' L2 r B2 F2 R' U' R' f2 F2 L' F2 U' u2 r u f F2 L U' B' R2 L' r F' D B2 D f R L' f2 U R
25. (1:05.50[wow worse OLL recog ever. srsly like 4 seconds to recognize]) B2 u2 B' U F' f2 u' L f' F' D' r2 f' D' u2 B' F D' u' f' F B U2 f' U' u' F2 u2 f' u' U' R' D2 U2 R' F L' R' f2 r2
26. 1:15.17+ r' B' r2 F' f L B' F' R2 L2 U' u2 R F2 R f B L' r' u2 L2 R2 B L B' D2 u r2 f' U' f' r' F2 f' R2 r' u D f2 R
27. 1:12.17 B U f2 u' D' f' B u2 r L' f' U' f U L R u B' r2 B D' F U L U F2 L' u r2 F L' f L R2 r F' B' f2 u2 r
28. 1:18.89[I really need to stop messing up centers] r' L2 u B R F f U2 L2 B' F u' U2 r2 F L D2 L' r u' f r2 f U' u2 r B' r' R2 f r f' D2 F U r' F2 D L' f'
29. 1:19.94 F2 L U2 u2 D' L2 R D' r' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 u R' L2 u r2 L' D' U2 R2 L F L U2 R2 r' D2 f2 L2 u2 f F L2 B L2 r
30. 1:16.42 R' B' u2 B' D' B F2 L D2 u' r' R2 B L2 F2 u r' D2 u2 R2 f' B r F f2 L' D' F2 L2 B r2 f D2 R' f2 F D f' F' R2


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Good job freshcuber!
> 
> Broke pb ao12 again O_O.
> 
> ...


 


Stop crushing me in 4x4- lol I can feel that I'm really close to sub-20. I just start to worry about the average and then rush and kill look ahead. I gotta take it solve by solve through an Ao100 lol right now I'm trying to recover from a counting 27 lol

New PB Ao12 lol

Average of 12: 19.06

1. 16.65 L' B2 U' D L' U2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' D' B2 U' R' U D2 L' F D B' F' L U' D
2. 18.94 R2 B F' D' U2 B' U' D' B D R U D' F2 D2 B' R2 D F' R D R2 D2 U' F2
3. 22.60 U F' L2 D B2 U F2 U L D' B F U L2 F' U L' R2 B L2 D R L B2 R2
4. 19.70 R' L2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F' U2 L' B' U F' D2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 D F' U R2
5. (15.37) U' F B' U' L B F U B2 D U B2 R' U2 D L B2 R2 B L F U2 R2 L F2
6. 19.41 D U2 B' L' R' U' L2 R2 F2 B2 R' B2 L' R' B F2 L2 R F' L D B U' F2 D
7. 17.88 B' U2 F2 D' U R B L U B2 D R' F2 B2 U B2 D R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 B' U
8. (22.62) F L B L R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F' U B' U2 L' R F2 D' U2 F' D' L F U L F2
9. 18.97 R' D R2 D R' L2 B' L2 U2 B' D' L' U' D B2 R' L2 U2 R F2 B' D2 F2 D' U2
10. 19.83 L' U' L2 R' F2 D R2 L2 B' L2 R2 F D' F B' L R' B' F2 D U F L F' R'
11. 16.68 L' B L' U' B' R L2 U2 F' U R' L' B D U' L D' B R D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R'
12. 19.96 R F' L B F' D U L' R B2 L B2 R' D R2 F2 B2 R' L B2 F' U2 B' U2 F

Sooo close to sub-19. Don't have time to finish my Ao100 but this was a really encouraging session


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have been stuck at around 2 minutes and 30 seconds average on 5x5 for a longggg time (probably a year or so). I decided I would start working on it recently and it seems to have paid off! I had a 2 minutes and 14 seconds average of 5 earlier today


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 7, 2011)

^Congratulations .

---

8.79 'Full Step':

LOLscramble: R2 B2 D R L' F2 U B R' D L2 R' B2 L2 R F D R2 F' B2 L' U' B2 L R'

Solution:


Spoiler



x2 y
D' L U' R2 u
U' y' R' U R
U' y' R' U' R
U' L' U L
R U' R'
U -> OLL: R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
U -> PLL: You know what to do ... don't you? LEARN THOSE G PERMS!
U DONE. LOL YOU DONE.

lol I tried so hard not to screw up the G perm going so fast, and I made it through alright :3.



F2L was lol.

EDIT 12.31 avg12 (12.07 avg5) with several easy scrambles, haha.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 8, 2011)

Its just one of those days O_O

New pb single and ao12

Average of 12: 15.96
1. 15.23 B R' F' L D' L' F2 R2 F' B R2 B D2 U' R2 B D' B2 U L U2 L' D' R F2
2. (18.65) F2 B' U2 D B' U L2 D U B' L2 R B D R' D R U2 L D' B2 U' F' D L'
3. 14.98 L' U B2 D2 F' U2 B2 D R2 U L D B L R2 F' U2 D2 F2 D R' L2 D2 U' R
4. 16.73 U L' R2 F' L' U F2 B R F' R' L D' L' U' B2 D2 B D B' L' D' L2 R2 D'
5. 14.75 R D2 F' L F' R D2 R L' F2 B' R B2 L F R' L' U' L2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U
6. 17.38 L2 F' B' R2 D2 B2 D' R F2 D' R2 B D2 B U' L' U L' F B' R2 L' D U F'
7. 15.94 U' D L' B2 F' R2 L2 B2 F D F L' U F' L' D2 R2 L' D U2 L F2 R' D R'
8. 17.13 L' D L' U2 D2 R2 L' D B2 D2 F' R L D2 F D R' D2 B' U' F B2 U2 L' B'
9. 14.18[rofl at the scramble] U' D' B D L B2 F2 R' L2 B2 U B' D' B' U' B2 R' B' L D' L' B L2 F2 D'
10. (11.50[LOL ;D]) D2 B' L U F2 U2 L' U D' F L F' U2 F U' L2 R2 B' U2 L B R' B' L2 R'
11. 17.21 L B U2 F B' U2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 F U B2 U' L2 U' F L D2 U R U' B R'
12. 16.11 R2 U R L' U R2 B D F' R2 F' D' U L R2 B2 L' B' U2 B R F2 R F' D

Check out that scramble where I laughed at the scramble. It was so easy, but I messed up on the Z perm at the end and had to do another H perm


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 8, 2011)

26.307, 26.519, 19.054, 25.086, 25.356, 19.194, 22.206, 25.591, 25.616, 24.895 
current avg5: 24.231 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 22.162 (σ = 2.41)

session avg: 24.281 (σ = 2.24)
session mean: 23.982


----------



## Vinny (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm officially calling myself sub 30 with Roux.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 8, 2011)

2:29.23 5x5 single. First sub 2:30!

Scramble: r' D l' b' D r2 F2 U' L R f' b2 B' F r f u2 r' L' D u' d b2 B L F' r B' U2 u2 d l2 B f' b2 R' f' d2 D2 F2 b2 B' f' L U2 D f' b B F L2 F' r B' d2 u l' R2 f2 r2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 8, 2011)

3x3 OH avg 10 of 12:

Average: 28.90
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 24.38
Worst Time: 38.19
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(24.38)	B2 D2 U2 F2 L R B' R2 D' R' U2 L U2 L R F2 D2 L' B F' L U2 L B' D'
2.	29.02	B F D2 L' R U' L D' U' R B L B' L' R' B' F L' R2 U' L2 R F2 U' L2
3.	28.72	L R F' L' D' R2 U B' L B2 D' L2 D2 F U' L' B2 R D' B L' R' F2 L R2
4.	26.94	D F' L2 R B' F R B D2 L D2 B2 F' D L2 D' R' D' U B2 F2 L B2 L' F
5.	33.02	L2 R' B L2 R2 B2 L' U2 L' R' D2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R' F' U' B' F U L2
6.	26.53	B L B' L2 B' R U B' F D' U R2 D2 B D2 U' R B F R F' D' B2 F2 L2
7.	29.05	L' R2 B F2 R2 B2 F2 D L' F U R2 U' B' R2 D U B' U B F2 L R' F R'
8.	30.97	L2 R' B2 D2 U L' R2 F' R' B F2 U2 B2 D L B D B' D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B
9.	29.50	B F D2 U2 L2 R D B D F L' B L R' U B2 F D2 L' R D U' L2 R' U'
10.	28.02	L2 D L' F L2 R2 B F D U B' F' D' B2 R B F' L2 B' F2 L2 R' B2 F' U
11.	27.27	B2 D2 L' R D2 L' F' R2 F' L2 B' F L R' B' F R D2 U' B' R2 U2 B2 F2 L
12.	(38.19)	B2 F D U' L' R2 F2 D B D U' B F L2 R2 B F R B' U L2 D2 R U F



[28.23 of 5 (1.-5.Solve)]


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 8, 2011)

3x3 OH avg 5: 

Average: 27.65
Standard Deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 24.28
Worst Time: 39.61
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(24.28)	F2 R F2 L B R2 F2 L' D L2 R' B F' R' D' L2 D' U2 L2 D U2 B' U B' F
2.	30.34	U2 B' D2 U F U' L2 D F2 L' R U' R' D' U F2 R2 B2 L' U R' F2 D' F2 R
3.	26.90	B L2 D' U L R2 D R2 D2 U' R2 B' U2 B F' L' D2 B2 D2 U' R' B2 L2 B' F'
4.	25.71	U2 F L2 R' B' D L R B2 U L B R D2 L2 D2 U' B F2 L R2 U2 B' L2 U
5.	(39.61)	L2 R2 D2 U' L R2 D2 U2 R' F' L B' F' D2 L R2 U B F D' F D' L' D2 F


----------



## Vinny (Apr 8, 2011)

Sub 1 4x4 single! 58.28

I always get PBs on the bus. I don't have the scramble because I reset the session on iiTimer though.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 9, 2011)

After I saw how alarmingly close Eric Reese was getting to my old 4x4 PB avg12 (1:14.67), I decided I needed to practice 4x4. Now I feel much better. 

1:09.04, 1:14.24, 1:06.77, 1:15.34, *1:00.59, 1:10.34, (1:20.75), 1:05.75, (59.98)*, 1:09.77, 1:04.97, 1:08.49 = 1:08.53 avg12

bolded is 1:05.56 avg5


EDIT

5x5
1:58.38, 1:56.20, 1:56.61, 1:50.44, 1:57.00, 1:55.66, (2:09.90), 1:58.38, 2:03.68, (1:46.08), 2:07.14, 1:54.33 = 1:57.78 avg12


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 9, 2011)

Average of 5: 10.60
1. 9.63 B D' L2 R2 U L' F R' L F U' B F' L U2 B D L' B U2 D2 L F' D B2 
2. 11.69 D R F R2 F R2 F B2 D B D' U2 B' L' R F2 B R2 B2 L R' F L2 R U 
3. (12.43) L R F' R F' B' D' U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 B' L' U' D2 L2 F' B2 U2 R' F2 B' 
4. (9.08) R2 L' B F' D' B2 D U' R' D2 F2 U2 R D F U L2 R' F B' U2 B R' D' R2 
5. 10.47 L' D' B2 R' F2 R2 F2 L B2 U L2 B' D' B L R' F U' B' D2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' 

Average of 12: 11.54
1. (10.21) R' F2 L' D' R F U2 R2 L' D L R D L B2 F U2 B D B' F R' L' B R 
2. 10.78 U' L D' B U2 L D U' R' B2 R2 F' U' B2 L' R2 B' R2 L B' F' L' D' U L' 
3. 11.41 D' F' U L2 R' B L B L' R B' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R' B R' L F2 L2 R' F' 
4. (13.54) B' L2 F2 R' U D2 B' R F' B2 R U2 D2 R2 L' B2 F2 R2 D' U' R' D L' R' F2 
5. 10.47 F2 R D F' D' L2 D2 L B2 D2 U L B2 F' U' B' R L' F2 D' B' U2 F' R2 B' 
6. 10.70 F' L' D' B D B L B D B' U' R L' U D L2 U F B2 U F2 B' U' F2 U' 
7. 12.14 B' U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 B U B' D2 L R2 F' U2 D L B U2 B R L2 F' U2 F 
8. 13.25 D2 U' L' D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 L R2 F B' U D F R D2 U L U2 R' L D R 
9. 12.79 D' R B F2 U R' D' R' B' R' B' D2 U F L' U' B' L2 B' F R U2 B' F' U 
10. 12.24 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 B' F' D U L U' L F' R' F L2 F U D F2 R' F D' U2 F2 
11. 10.95 B F' U' L R2 U R' U2 L R2 U R2 L B D R' U' B U' B' F2 D2 F' U' B2 
12. 10.69 L' B' R L B2 U2 L R2 B' L F2 B2 L2 B' R' L D' F U' L' F' D2 F2 R B2 

Neither are PB's, but are extremely close.

Plus a ton of sub 10 singles.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 9, 2011)

3x3 PB 13.35
PLL skip
L' R B F' U B U2 R B' L2 R2 F2 L B' L2 R' U' B F2 R2 F D' B2 F2 U


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 9, 2011)

First Skype Team BLD attempt since the average I posted a few days ago. New UWR. Last layer was dot, sune, r perm.

U2 B2 D R L B' F2 D2 F L D2 U2 B D2 L2 D' B' F' D U F U F2 U F

21.52

EDIT:
R B2 F2 D U2 B R' B' L F2 L' D2 L D L2 D2 B U' R' L2 B' U2 R2 L B2
21.39


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 9, 2011)

4x4
No PBs, but good enough to post. 

Average of 5: *57.02*
54.58, (1:02.03), (49.11), 57.17, 59.32

The first four were from the weekly competition (#15), and the last solve rolled the first weekly comp solve off.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 9, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> After I saw how alarmingly close Eric Reese was getting to my old 4x4 PB avg12 (1:14.67), I decided I needed to practice 4x4. Now I feel much better.
> 
> 1:09.04, 1:14.24, 1:06.77, 1:15.34, *1:00.59, 1:10.34, (1:20.75), 1:05.75, (59.98)*, 1:09.77, 1:04.97, 1:08.49 = 1:08.53 avg12
> 
> ...


 
GAHH SO PETTY  Just like ryan, as soon as he sees me getting a pb on something he practices it and makes sure there is a very big lead in his times to mine. Really nice though, I hope to be even faster then that by nats


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2011)

Average of 5: 5.43
1. 5.56 U L U L' U L' B U' L' U' R' b u' 
2. 5.28 U L U' L' R L U' B R' L' R l r 
3. (2.37) U L U L B' L' B U' L U' L' l' r' 
4. (8.58) U L U L B R' U L U R' L' l b' 
5. 5.46 U L U R' B U B' L' B' U R l b u

lol2


----------



## EricReese (Apr 9, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> First Skype Team BLD attempt since the average I posted a few days ago. New UWR. Last layer was dot, sune, r perm.
> 
> U2 B2 D R L B' F2 D2 F L D2 U2 B D2 L2 D' B' F' D U F U F2 U F
> 
> ...


 
wtf

58.25 single today on bld, except +2 so its 1:00.25 LOL FAIL

GOD DANG LOCKUP ON FAST A PERM ;-;


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> wtf
> 
> 58.25 single today on bld, except +2 so its 1:00.25 LOL FAIL
> 
> GOD DANG LOCKUP ON FAST A PERM ;-;


waitwhut?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 9, 2011)

Julian said:


> waitwhut?


 
Team BLD.

Video coming soon, editing out 50 minutes of video (we spent 50 minutes trying to get a sub1, which we did, yet Eric +2'd it).


----------



## EricReese (Apr 9, 2011)

Meant to say teambld with ryan.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 9, 2011)

2-7 Relay

24:23.25

First ever attempt. Messed up OLL on 7x7 and it took me back to my third F2L pair. Also made my second center without doing the innermost line first but that didn't set me back too much it was just really stupid. 6x6 went pretty well, easy last two centers and edges. No parity on 6x6. 5x5 was pretty good. All of my last 4 edges were the 

x o
o x
o x

set up and that was annoying and added some times. 4x4 was meh. OLL parity and a G-Perm. 2x2 was awesome. I used LBL. Had a very easy first layer, anti-sune and a T-Perm. 3x3 was solid. The order was 7, 6, 5, 4, 2, 3. I was just going to go straight down the order but I forgot my cross so I did 2x2 first while trying to figure it out.





On another, slightly lesser note, my 4x4 3x3 reduction phase with inspection average seems to be about 3-4 seconds slower than my 3x3 average. I need to turn slower in F2L on 3x3. Metronome practice tomorrow.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> wtf
> 
> 58.25 single today on bld, except +2 so its 1:00.25 LOL FAIL
> 
> GOD DANG LOCKUP ON FAST A PERM ;-;


 Congratulations on another failed attempt to deliberately lie about cubing.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 9, 2011)

OH

Average of 5: 28.36
1. (36.58) R U' L R B2 U F' L R' D' L F2 R' F' D F' R' D U' B2 F U R2 L2 U'
2. (23.79) R' F L2 R' D F L F' U L D L' B2 L B' L R' B2 F' D R2 F2 R D U'
3. 28.14 R' U D' F' U2 D2 R L' F2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 R D2 F B2 R L2 U2 L R2 D' R2
4. 28.09 U2 B' U2 F2 R' D2 R D' L2 D' B2 D' R F' D' L F' L2 R2 D U2 F' R2 B F
5. 28.85 F' D2 U' L' U2 B F U D2 R D' F2 U' L2 U B2 U' F' D' L F D2 U B' F 

And a 29.51 avg12. I'm positive that both are my PBs.

Time to take OH more seriously ;P.


----------



## Escher (Apr 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> GAHH SO PETTY  Just like ryan, as soon as he sees me getting a pb on something he practices it and makes sure there is a very big lead in his times to mine.


 
Ya this is where it's called 'your turn'...


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Congratulations on another failed attempt to deliberately lie about cubing.


 
Oh come on he's not THAT stupid to make such an obvious lie like that >_>


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 9, 2011)

Was he not talking about Team BLD?


----------



## Shortey (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, he was.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 9, 2011)

8:54.51 k7


----------



## EricReese (Apr 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Congratulations on another failed attempt to deliberately lie about cubing.


 
Congratulations on another fail on not being able to read 3 other posts about that explaining it was Team BLD. lol'd hard though at the rage



Escher said:


> Ya this is where it's called 'your turn'...


 
ah

well only had time for an ao12 before work, but 2nd sub1 single  no parity though, i need a few weeks to be able to beat uber's ao12 ;-;

59.21 sniggle no parity pll skip OLL was r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'. (srsly how the heck did ryan get sub 50, ridiculous)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 9, 2011)

U' D' L2 R' B' R D2 F2 L2 F' R B2 L B R U2 D' R2 L2 U2 D F2 U2 F B'

8.98 with CFOP XD


----------



## aronpm (Apr 9, 2011)

I knew it was team bld. You didn't say that it was, because you're dumb.

Nice try though.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 9, 2011)

Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 9, 2011)

9.76 3x3 single, 3rd sub-10 

Scramble (Cross on U)
R F' U2 B D B' R' D F' D' L2 R2 B L' F2 R2 F' U' D' F U2 L' R2 U' F 



Spoiler



X-Cross: y' R D R' F' R'
F2L#2: x2 U R' U R U2 R' U R
F2L#3: y2 U' R' U R U2 R U' R'
F2L#4: U' R' U' R
OLL: (r y) R U R' U' (y' r')
PLL: U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Apr 9, 2011)

7.77 3x3 single: B F U' F' D' B' U2 D2 F U' F' L' D2 R U B' U' D F' R' B2 L' U2 R' B'

y F D2 y R F’ U’ R2
U2 L’ U L
U’ R U’ R’ y U R U’ R’
U2 y’ R’ F R F’
r’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U2 r U’
PLL skip


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 9, 2011)

> I knew it was team bld. You didn't say that it was, because you're dumb.
> 
> Nice try though.



No offense, but dick move.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 9, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> No offense, but dick move.


 
Yeah, he should just admit that he failed hard....


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 9, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> No offense, but dick move.



Maybe because it was said by a dick?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, most likely.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 9, 2011)

Come on guys, let's not get nasty.

Accomplishment: Finally settled on a cube I'm happy with, modded Guhong.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 9, 2011)

best avg5: 15.00 | best:	11.77 | worst:	16.07 | std:	2.6%
best avg12: 15.34 | best:	11.77 | worst:	18.76 | std:	6.2%
best avg50: 15.84 | best:	11.77 | worst:	19.12 | std:	8.8%
session avg: 15.82 | best:	11.77 | worst:	19.12 | std:	9.8%

I've been at this point for a while now, but I'm still happy every time I see an "average" Ao50. 

Only thing that's sad is the lack of a sub-15 Ao5. Usually I get at least one in an Ao50. Oh well.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 9, 2011)

56.58 4x4x4 PB .

PLL was just the PLL Parity algorithm ^_^. Scramble - it starts of nice:

F' Rw2 B D2 Uw2 U' B' F2 L Fw' L' U2 B' Fw2 F R2 F2 Rw U' Fw2 U L' D Uw' R2 B Fw' Rw Uw2 U R Fw2 L2 Rw' R D2 Uw' F2 Uw B2

I know it's not small letters, but it's still double layer turns that I did.

Also 1:08.60 avg5 (excludes this single).


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2011)

Average of 12: 6.75
1. 7.87 U L U R U B L B U R' U b' u' 
2. 6.52 U L U R B' U R L R' B L' u 
3. 7.83 U L U' L' B U' B' L' R L U' l' r b 
4. 9.04 U L U L U' L B' U B' U' R' l u' 
5. 5.88 U L U R' B' L' R' L' R' L U' r 
6. 7.71 U L U L U' B U' B' L U L' b u 
7. 5.99 U L U R' B R' U R' U L B' l r u' 
*8. (4.12) U L U L' U R L' R' B L R' l' r u 
9. 5.46 U L U' R U L' R B R L R r' u 
10. 6.11 U L U B U B R' U' L' R' B l' r b u 
11. (10.23) U L U' R' U' B L' R' L' B' R l' r' u' 
12. 5.06 U L U L R' U' L B L' U' L l'*

PB. Bolded Ao5 is 5.54, close to PB.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 9, 2011)

8.32 3x3 Single and 12.23 Average of 100.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 8.32 3x3 Single and 12.23 Average of 100.



Weren't you averaging fifteen like, a month ago?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 9, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Weren't you averaging fifteen like, a month ago?


 
Umm, more like two and a half months ago. Around February 10th I dropped to 13-14, and since then I have gradually improved to 12.5 or so.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> U' D' L2 R' B' R D2 F2 L2 F' R B2 L B R U2 D' R2 L2 U2 D F2 U2 F B'
> 
> 8.98 with CFOP XD


 
Have we finally converted?

I guess we'll be seeing sub50 4x4 redux soon?  Much love.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Come on guys, let's not get nasty.
> 
> Accomplishment: Finally settled on a cube I'm happy with, modded Guhong.


 You were still up at...3am? Bad Zane. LingYun not to your fancy? It needs tightening then


----------



## aronpm (Apr 10, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Yeah, he should just admit that he failed hard....


 


> 15:08 < Reese_> just had a huge fail
> 15:09 < Reese_> me and eric tried team bld for 51 minutes. finally got a sub1 single at the end, 58, but eric screwed up on CW A perm and got us +2, so 1:00.xx.
> 15:09 < Reese_> gave up promptly after that.
> 15:13 <+Quadrescence> ,tell aronpm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k
> ...



I'm pretty sure I can read.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 10, 2011)

2x2 Ortega

(3.77), (1.81), 2.76, 2.60, 3.71 = 3.02 avg5
3.56, 3.59, 5.31, 2.98, 5.18, (6.35), 4.21, 4.45, 3.77, (1.81), 2.76, 2.60 = 3.84 avg12

part of a 4.34 avg100


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

SSomwhat sub-20 now.


----------



## chris w (Apr 10, 2011)

all pll's sub2, Nb was most troublesome (LUF alg) L' U' L U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U2 L' U L (21)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2011)

5x5 PB! 2:24.99!!!

My old pb was 2:35.xx!!


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 10, 2011)

pb 3x3 avg of 5
Rubik's cube
Apr 10, 2011 1:16:36 PM - 1:21:07 PM

Mean: 16.53
Standard deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 14.09
Worst Time: 18.62

Best average of 5: 16.65
1-5 - 15.40 (18.62) 18.04 16.52 (14.09)

1. 15.40 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' U2 F2 D U2 B U' R' B U
2. 18.62 D R2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 L B2 U2 B' R' D U L' U
3. 18.04 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U B' U B' L F' U' B R2 L U B2 U'
4. 16.52 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R U' L' U2 R B' R2 B' D'
5. 14.09 D' B2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F' D L F2 U' B2 R' B2 L2 B R'
I had awesome f2l on all of these, great lookahead

edit: Also pb avg of 12 but on different session
Rubik's cube
Apr 10, 2011 1:35:37 PM - 1:44:06 PM

Mean: 17.92
Standard deviation: 1.63
Best Time: 15.15
Worst Time: 20.97

Best average of 5: 16.63
8-12 - (20.97) (15.15) 16.72 17.65 15.53

Best average of 12: 17.89
1-12 - 18.41 17.24 18.90 19.60 19.40 17.02 18.43 (20.97) (15.15) 16.72 17.65 15.53

1. 18.41 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B F D L U2 F2 U2 R2 D L U'
2. 17.24 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R' L2 B' D R2 D R2 L' B2 D2 U2
3. 18.90 D2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 L' F' L' D' U R' B U'
4. 19.60 B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F R' U' L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2
5. 19.40 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' F D2 B2 R D' B' R F' L U'
6. 17.02 B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' R' F2 R B R' B' L F' L2 D2 U
7. 18.43 D' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B' U' B U R' B2 D2 R D' U2
8. 20.97 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D U B' L' U F U2 R2 F' D R F' L
9. 15.15 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U R2 U R2 B' R L' F' R' B' L D B2 R' U'
10. 16.72 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' R' L2 F R2 D B' D2 R' L' D2
11. 17.65 R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F' R' F' L D F' L' F' U' L U2
12. 15.53 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 R B2 D B D' L B' U F


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 10, 2011)

12.17 avg12 and 11.64 avg5  .


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2011)

jflysim 2x2 single 94 milliseconds

scramble: F' U F

EDIT: 1.24 mo3

Mean of 3: 1.246
1. 1.919 U2 F2 U F U R' U2 F2 R'
2. 0.094 F' U F
3. 1.724 R2 F' U R' U R U' R2 U2

EDIT2: Average of 12: 2.470
1. 3.245 U' F R U' R2 U' R2 U' R'
2. 3.082 U2 R F U' F U' R F2 R' U
3. 3.277 F' U R2 F U2 F R2 F'
4. 1.100 R' U2 F' U2 F R
5. 2.591 F U' F R' U F U' R
6. 2.224 F2 R U' F R2 U' F2 U2 F'
7. 2.522 F2 U R' U F' R F2 R'
8. (4.509) U2 R' F R' U2 F R' F' R'
9. 1.417 R' U' F R' U' R2 U' R' U2
10. 3.331 F2 R' F' U' F2 R U' R2
11. (0.817) R2 U' F' R2 F U2 F'
12. 1.910 F' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U


----------



## clincr (Apr 10, 2011)

chris w said:


> all pll's sub2, Nb was most troublesome (LUF alg) L' U' L U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U2 L' U L (21)



R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R

You should use this alg - it can be done much quicker.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

Escher said:


> Ya this is where it's called 'your turn'...


 
Oya, my turn

not as fast as his, but still, it would be near impossible to drop like 8 seconds in a few days :/

Average of 12: 1:13.34
1. 1:07.31 r D u2 f F2 u' f' u' L f2 D B' f2 L F r' B f r' U2 B L F2 R' F2 D' U2 B' D' U2 B2 D' U' r R L D B2 L2 U
2. 1:17.76 R2 U2 u B' F2 r2 L2 B u2 D U f U' D' B r2 F2 f r2 u U D' r' D B2 D' f2 F L2 f D' u2 r' F U L r D' f2 U
3. 1:17.86 r2 B2 U r R2 L F' B u2 F' r D' u2 R' B r f' D f' D' L2 F D' f' R f L' U' B r2 U' B2 F r B u2 r2 R' B' f2
4. 1:15.67 u2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U R u2 f' r2 R B2 L2 U' f' F' D r2 R2 D f L2 U' F' L f' L2 D' u' r2 D' f L2 U f2 r F u' B
5. (1:17.92) D u B' D L' u' f2 B R' B D' L u2 U' L2 U2 F r2 U' R' U2 L U' F' D L U2 D' f2 F B2 L f' R r' U2 R2 F2 u2 D'
6. 1:09.47 B' R2 L2 U2 f u U2 D2 R' L2 u2 D' R2 u' F2 B u' R f u R' L2 F2 B' f U2 u2 L2 D' r' D L f2 D2 f D2 r2 D2 r' B
7. 1:15.79 u' L r2 B' D2 U' B2 F2 R2 f2 R' L D' U F' B D u' F2 L' U2 r' f u' F' R F' u2 D U R2 r' F' f2 r2 R2 B u U f
8. 1:15.50 R' U' L D B2 L' B f' L' r2 f2 F r2 f' U2 L' B R' L2 B2 L D' f' r f L' B U u2 f U' f L2 R f' D' f2 r D B'
9. 1:11.35 R' F U2 f' U2 F2 U f B L' D2 U' B F2 r2 R2 U2 f' U' r' R2 L' D' f L' U' L r2 D2 f B2 r2 B F r U' f2 U' f U
10. 1:09.35 L2 B2 f2 R' B D2 U2 F2 r2 U2 L2 B u' L' U2 F' L2 R' F' r u' L B U' F2 D U r L U' D2 R U' u2 F2 L' D F R F2
11. (1:04.89) F2 f2 U D2 f2 D2 R2 L2 r u' B2 L U' R L r u2 R' B' U2 D2 r' u D2 F2 f2 u' F2 f' u' U L' B' r2 D U2 r f2 D2 f
12. 1:13.37 r2 D R2 u L' f F' r u' D' R2 F D L' F2 D2 B' D' L u2 D F' B2 u2 B R' F' f' R' F2 L B R2 f' R f2 B' D2 r2 L'


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2011)

5.96 :3 
xcross and ZBLL
L R2 D' F' L R' D' L2 B' F' U B2 L D2 B U' R D2 U R' D U2 B' R' U

y D' L' U' R' F y U' R U' R' D
U' L' U' L
R' U R U L U L'
y R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 F (RUR'U')3 F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2011)

jfly2x2

Average of 5: 1.85
1. (3.60) U F2 U F' R U F U
2. 1.92 U2 F2 U F U R' U2 F2 R'
3. (0.09) F' U F
4. 1.72 R2 F' U R' U R U' R2 U2
5. 1.90 U' R U' F' R F R U2 F2


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2011)

clincr said:


> R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R
> 
> You should use this alg - it can be done much quicker.


I suggested it, he liked it more, but it seems he swapped back.


----------



## chris w (Apr 11, 2011)

yeh, suck at new algs, but i realised now that there is not much chance of ever sub2ing that alg in a solve so i may switch


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 11, 2011)

PB oh single

1. 1:09.30 U B' L' B2 U B D' L' F2 L2 B F U2 D' F2 R' L2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U B' D
edit:
next solve
2. 1:01.06 F2 B U2 D L D B R2 F B R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 R' D F B' U D2 L' U' R'

edit 2: ao5:
Average of 5: 1:09.47
1. 1:09.30 U B' L' B2 U B D' L' F2 L2 B F U2 D' F2 R' L2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U B' D
2. 1:01.06 F2 B U2 D L D B R2 F B R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 R' D F B' U D2 L' U' R'
3. 1:18.05 L' B2 R2 F' L2 B D' R' B L R' D2 L R' F L R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L D'
4. (DNF: screwed up z-perm :fp) F' B' R D' R' D B2 R' B' R D' L U2 F L D2 U' B U2 B2 D U L2 U D'
5. (58.62) B' F U' D' F L U' F' R' B D U2 B2 R L D' B2 U' R U2 F2 D R' D R'

Is this slower than I should be for an OH newcomer?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> PB oh single
> 
> 1. 1:09.30 U B' L' B2 U B D' L' F2 L2 B F U2 D' F2 R' L2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U B' D
> edit:
> ...


 
No. I've seen slower.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 11, 2011)

I was at 3 minutes when I started out, now im around 35 seconds through literally no effort


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 11, 2011)

3x3
10.00 single (PB nonlucky) 

Scramble (Cross on U)
U2 D' R' F' L' D B' U2 B R' D2 F' L' U L2 D' L2 D R' U F2 U L' R2 U2 


Spoiler



Cross: z2 R' D R2
F2L#1: y' R U' R' U R' U' R
F2L#2: y U' R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L#3: y2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L#4: U R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
54 moves / 10.00 seconds = 5.4 tps (probably also PB)


----------



## Julian (Apr 11, 2011)

Average of 12: 4.76
1. 4.74 U F2 U' F R F' U R' F' R2 U' 
2. 5.49 F U F2 R F' R F' U2 F R' U' 
3. 3.75 U2 F' U R' F R' U' F2 U' R' U' 
4. 3.45 R U' R2 U F U F2 R U2 R' U' 
5. (7.40+) U2 F R2 U' R2 U R' U2 F' R' U' 
6. 5.12 F2 U2 R F' R U2 F' R' U' R' U' 
7. 4.13 F' U F U F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
8. 5.53 R F' R U2 F R2 F' R U2 R' U' 
9. 6.41 F' R2 U' F U' F U F' U' R' U' 
10. 4.34 R F U R2 U' F U' R F R2 U' 
11. 4.69 F' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U' R2 U' 
12. (3.24) F' U2 R' F' R2 F U2 R U' R' U'

Scratch that. Not PB.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2011)

Sub-30 Roux single! w00t! 29.25!


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 11, 2011)

woo 5x5

2:01.78, (2:06.75), 1:56.53, 1:49.97, 1:55.81, 1:51.12, 1:59.60, 1:59.43, (1:45.76), 1:55.17, 1:50.50, 1:57.03 = 1:55.69 avg12

completely failed at rolling those two sup-2's, but this is still a PB avg12 by ~2 seconds


----------



## JasonK (Apr 11, 2011)

My first 12 pyra solves for today:

*4.50, 5.95, (11.04), (3.50), 5.01*, 7.40, 6.62, 8.79, 5.58, 8.99, 7.34, 4.30 = *6.45*

Bolded is 5.15 avg5 

Scrambles were relatively lol


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 11, 2011)

7.06, (11.09), 10.81, 7.13, 8.78, (4.71), 6.34, 6.44, 10.40, 9.00, 7.30, 8.71 = 8.20
7.13, (8.78), (4.71), 6.34, 6.44 = 6.64
Both pyraminx PBs.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 7.06, (11.09), 10.81, 7.13, 8.78, (4.71), 6.34, 6.44, 10.40, 9.00, 7.30, 8.71 = 8.20
> 7.13, (8.78), (4.71), 6.34, 6.44 = 6.64
> Both pyraminx PBs.


 
Good job, but I clicked in hope of sub 3 a100 2x2.
When's that coming? That's top priority alright!


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 11, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Good job, but I clicked in hope of sub 3 a100 2x2.
> When's that coming? That's top priority alright!


 
I'm doing 2x2 right now


----------



## joey (Apr 11, 2011)

11.05, 11.45, 11.26, 10.77, 10.99, 11.03, 11.30, 12.10, 10.93, 11.57, 10.08, 10.31, 11.06, 12.28, 10.73, 10.19, 11.44, (13.05), 11.73, 11.22, 11.00, 12.08, 10.98, 10.90, 11.53, 11.13, 11.78, 11.22, 11.48, 9.43, 11.65, 10.92, 11.99, 10.90, 9.74, 11.09, 11.10, 11.53, 11.17, 10.77, 10.85, 10.31, (9.43), 10.70, 12.28, 10.40, 10.96, 10.66, 10.87, 12.45 => 11.11 avg50
PB I assume.

9.74, 11.09, 11.10, 11.53, 11.17, 10.77, 10.85, 10.31, (9.43), 10.70, (12.28), 10.40 => 10.77 avg12

11.29 avg100


Spoiler



11.05, 11.45, 11.26, 10.77, 10.99, 11.03, 11.30, 12.10, 10.93, 11.57, 10.08, 10.31, 11.06, 12.28, 10.73, 10.19, 11.44, 13.05, 11.73, 11.22, 11.00, 12.08, 10.98, 10.90, 11.53, 11.13, 11.78, 11.22, 11.48, 9.43, 11.65, 10.92, 11.99, 10.90, 9.74, 11.09, 11.10, 11.53, 11.17, 10.77, 10.85, 10.31, (9.43), 10.70, 12.28, 10.40, 10.96, 10.66, 10.87, 12.45, 11.07, 11.12, 10.21, 12.76, 13.15, 9.81, 11.12, 11.67, 11.55, 9.90, 11.97, 11.19, (13.63), 11.59, 11.56, 11.00, 10.49, 12.05, 11.38, 12.15, 10.51, 10.90, 11.90, 13.20, 10.09, 12.05, 11.23, 11.48, 11.32, 12.34, 10.88, 10.83, 11.93, 11.74, 12.05, 10.24, 13.23, 11.51, 9.68, 9.61, 11.34, 12.14, 11.26, 11.16, 12.17, 10.94, 12.85, 12.47, 12.22, 11.18


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2011)

jflysim 2x2 0.95 completely non lucky, regular 2 look solve.

0.95 U R U R' F' R F' R'

z' x2
U R U' R'
U F R U R' U' F' U'

12/0.95 = 12.63 TPS

My first 2 look sub 1 as far as I know.

Was on video, but camstudio decided to delete it for me.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2011)

21:55:12 <+Kirjava> current avg12: 16.66 (σ = 1.55)
21:55:18 <+Kirjava> 18.28, 15.29, 18.88, 15.31, 14.77, 18.49, 16.66, 17.82, (22.98), 14.51, (11.07), 16.63
21:55:27 <+Kirjava> 22.98 was PLL skip and 11.07 was fullstep

CN FreeFOP


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 11, 2011)

*I can now sub-2 all my PLLs*

H.....M'2 U' M'2 U'2 M'2 U' M'2.............................0.89
U-a...M'2 U M U2 M' U M'2...................................0.99
U-b...M'2 U' M U'2 M' U' M'2................................0.79
Z.....M'2 U' M'2 U' M' U'2 M'2 U'2 M' (U'2).................1.23
A-a...R' F l' D'2 R U' R' D'2 R2 (x').......................1.23
A-b...r U' L D'2 L' U L D'2 L'2 (x')........................0.93
E.....x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x)........1.95
F.....R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R........1.81
G-a...R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R.....................1.62
G-b...R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2......................1.89
G-c...R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'......................1.70
G-d...R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2.....................1.69
J.....R L U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' (U')........................1.10
L.....F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (x2)......................1.13
N-a...z (R') U R' D R'2 U' R U D' R' D R2 U' l B' (z')......1.79
N-b...z (R') D' R U' R2 D R' U D' R U' R'2 D R' U (z')......1.93
R-a...R U2 R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R U R'..................1.78
R-b...R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R................1.84
T.....R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'..................1.28
V.....R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F..................1.75
Y.....F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'............1.73

that's my PLL list if anyone wants inspiration


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 11, 2011)

Coolio.


Average of 12: 11.68
1. 10.58 D' F L F' L2 U D2 L2 D U L' B2 F L2 U' F2 D F R F R U' R U2 R 
2. 11.05 B' F' D R D' F R B' D F2 L2 B2 F' U R2 L2 F' R2 B U' F' U2 B D' R' 
3. 14.08 R' F R' D' F2 U D L2 R2 D2 R2 L' U2 L' D R U' R' U2 F' B D' U L' U 
4. 11.80 L' F L2 R' B2 L U L U2 F2 D' F U' L2 B L U' L2 B L' U2 B F2 R2 B 
5. 13.83 L2 D' L' R2 F' D U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 D R B L' B L' D2 L R2 B L2 U 
6. 10.40 L' F2 L U2 R F' U' F2 R2 F2 B' R' D' R' D' F' R D' R' D L F' B' L2 D 
7. 11.35 R U' R D B F' U2 L' F R2 L U' F2 L2 F D R2 F' B2 U2 D' L2 U2 B F2 
8. (15.49) R' D2 F2 R2 B' R' B2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F B2 U B U R2 U2 B U B2 R2 
9. 12.61 B' U2 L2 F' B' L D F D2 F R' U B' R' D2 U' F D' U2 F' U L' B' F L 
10. (9.82) L U' D2 R F2 D2 F L' F L2 U D2 R2 F' U R' B2 U2 B2 L' D' B F2 D U' 
11. 11.12 F B2 L F R' L2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 F U' R2 D' F B' R2 D' R' D2 B2 L U D2 
12. 9.96 R' U R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D B F U L' U R F2 R2 L' B2 U' L2 U F' U B U2 

Rolled a solve after and got a 10.72 average of 5.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 12, 2011)

I decided to practice Master Magic today, and I got this:

Average: 1.70
Standard Deviation: 0.01
Best Time: 1.66
Worst Time: 3.59
Individual Times:
1. 1.72
2. 1.69
3. 1.68
4. (3.59)
5. (1.66)

This is freaking epic!!!


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 12, 2011)

I just came back from a baseball game and I may have broken my wrist. I will see if it is better tomorrow, but otherwise, we will have to go to the doctors. =[
I hope it is better so I can actually cube. I didn't know where else to put it, so I put it in this thread with some sarcasm.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 12, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I just came back from a baseball game and I may have broken my wrist. I will see if it is better tomorrow, but otherwise, we will have to go to the doctors. =[
> I hope it is better so I can actually cube. I didn't know where else to put it, so I put it in this thread with some sarcasm.


 
Is it your OH hand?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2011)

1.86 avg12, maybe stackmat pb

1. (2.43) F2 R F' R U2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' 
2. 1.78 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' F' R U' R' U' 
3. 2.15 F R F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
4. 1.63 U' R' U R U F' R F' U' R' U' 
5. (1.53) R U2 R' U F' R2 U F U R' U' 
6. 1.88 R' U R2 F U' F U2 R' U' R2 U' 
7. 1.58 R F U R2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
8. 2.30 F R' F' U F U2 F R' U' R' U' 
9. 1.78 F U2 R' F R' F2 R F2 U R' U' 
10. 1.75 F2 R U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' R' U' 
11. 1.83 U2 F' R' F U' R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
12. 1.94 U2 F2 R F' R F2 U R' U2 R' U'


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 12, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Is it your OH hand?


 
Of course =P
My lefthand


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 12, 2011)

Anthony: All EG?


----------



## JyH (Apr 12, 2011)

11.07! First sub 13 
NL, but I did accidentally solve an F2L pair while doing a different one.


----------



## Kian (Apr 12, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Of course =P
> My lefthand


 
Doesn't look like you practice OH at all, so start with your right now. You'll improve very quickly.


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 12, 2011)

PB avg 3 of 5: 22.433.
Had my first sub 25 avg eleven and a half months ago now. Didn't get first sub 23 until now.

EDIT: 22.131 avg PB and 18.24 PB 15 mins after! 

EDIT2: 25 mins after: PB avg12 22.854! Beat old record by 1.5 seconds! 


18.688, 
24.336
23.072
21.091
23.135
29.609
22.215
(18.237)
23.478
(31.231)
21.138
21.778 

Record breaking day!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Anthony: All EG?


CLL, CLL, EG1, CLL, EG1, EG1, EG1, EG2, EG1, EG1, CLL, EG1


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 12, 2011)

Doing crazy averages there, Anthony.

But the next time you explain your cube knowledge, remember to slow down and make sense !
Of course, we will still try to understand you.
None of this post makes any sense.
EG2 - still not worth it? Congrats on the sub-2!


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 12, 2011)

1:05.83 4x4 single PB with my new Dayan.

Edit: 1:33.56, (1:36.11), 1:19.81, (1:14.25), 1:28.05, 1:32.11, 1:22.86, 1:26.16, 1:26.30, 1:22.59, 1:21.28, 1:20.27 = 1:25.30 avg12 PB


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 1:05.83 4x4 single PB with my new Dayan.


 
Congrats, and good to see you like your DaYan, but...
I still want that 2x2 sub 3 average of 100 post! 
Good luck on getting that. EG mostly done now right?


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Congrats, and good to see you like your DaYan, but...
> I still want that 2x2 sub 3 average of 100 post!
> Good luck on getting that. EG mostly done now right?


 
I was trying to get sub3 avg100 until about 1am last night, it's sooo hard. I still have 10-11 EGs to go, I'll learn a few tonight.

Edit: (1:11.16), 1:32.02, 1:19.18[OLL skip], (1:34.28), 1:11.75 = 1:20.98

Edit: 15.77, 14.63, 14.78, 11.78[PLL skip], 14.33, 12.66, 13.56, 15.61, 14.88, 15.30, 17.31, 16.34, 13.11[PLL skip], 14.88, 16.02, 14.55, 15.31, 16.33, 15.34, 12.94, 14.40, 14.09, 16.63, 16.94, 18.91, 18.40, 16.41, 14.34, 16.53, 14.36, 15.68, 17.22, 14.15, 15.59, 13.61, 16.31, 11.83[OLL skip], 15.15, 19.84, 18.47, 11.90[OLL skip], 16.90, 14.80, 15.19, 12.09, 15.11, 15.36, 12.03, 14.19, 16.47, 13.77, 13.88, 13.11, 15.38, 17.18, 14.27, 15.68, 16.09, 17.81, 13.09, 12.31, 14.44, 17.28, 13.55, 18.15, 16.46, 16.27, 15.28, 14.15, (DNF(19.05)), 18.78, 13.59, 18.28, 15.94, 18.18, 18.30, 12.19, 15.31, 17.09, 22.08, 14.00, 12.33, 14.43, 15.25, 16.68, 15.18, 18.18, 15.28, 15.84, 17.50, 13.55, 15.19, 16.00, 17.65, 16.63, 13.16, 14.53, (11.09), 16.72, 17.22 = 15.42 3x3 avg100. Terrible.

Edit: 3.28, 2.22, 2.58, 2.84, 3.50, 3.59, 1.88, 1.83, 3.90, 2.47, 3.27, 2.86, 1.94, 4.55, 3.63, 2.86, 2.22, 6.40+, 2.18, 2.58, 3.06, 3.11, 2.30, 2.66, 3.22, (1.80), 5.86+, 2.72, 3.19, 2.63, 3.25, 3.40, 3.11, 2.40, 2.71, 2.40, 4.05, 2.16, 3.55, 2.96, 4.80, 3.18, 3.59, 2.09, 5.27, 2.55, 2.71, 4.77, 2.86, 7.55, 3.88, 2.90, 2.71, 3.22, 3.65, 4.41, 4.22, 2.27, 3.18, 2.84, 3.84, 3.56, 2.08, 3.61, 2.77, 4.43, 2.97, 3.50, 5.03, 2.66, 8.50, 3.13, 2.28, 2.78, 2.33, 3.84, 2.25, 3.72, 3.78, 3.15, 3.28, 3.16, 2.21, 4.52, 2.43, 5.19+, 2.80, 2.91, 2.61, 2.47, 2.93, 3.88, 1.96, 2.38, 3.06, 3.03, 2.97, (10.43), 3.21, 3.31 = 3.27. Terrible.

Edit: 1:20.30, 1:21.58, (1:27.05), (1:13.44), 1:20.43 = 1:20.77
This is getting very frustrating and painful. Also:
(1:53.36), 1:13.66, 1:21.59, 1:26.05, 1:27.58, 1:20.30, 1:21.58, 1:27.05, (1:13.44), 1:20.43, 1:24.31, 1:27.83 = 1:23.04


----------



## Tiersy (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought my first cube in 2008 after seeing a friend solve it.Obviously learned the beginner method and got down to about a minute but hit a barrier and got frustrated so I just left it there. The cube still fascinated me though and I knew there were other ways to solve it so I decided (after a long break) to get back into it and look into other methods, I came across Fridrich but was immediately put off by the PLL/OLL alg lists (respect btw to all of you who know full PLL/OLL) then I discovered the Petrus method, it is my standard way of solving now and I love it so much! I beat my PB last night with a time of *38.12* which is pitifully slow for most of you guys but I am definitely a beginner at speedcubing despite being having had a cube for a couple of years now. I know I can get quicker times with practice, will post once times have improved. Can't wait for my first sub 30 solve...


----------



## joey (Apr 12, 2011)

46.78, 45.43, 45.67, (1:01.25), 45.27, 45.90, 49.55, 50.42, (44.65), 50.26, 49.89, 53.80 -> 48.30
45.43, 45.67, (1:01.25), (45.27), 45.90 -> 45.66
Kinda disappointed with the avg12 in a way.
(4x4)


----------



## Julian (Apr 12, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Edit: 3.28, 2.22, 2.58, 2.84, 3.50, 3.59, 1.88, 1.83, 3.90, 2.47, 3.27, 2.86, 1.94, 4.55, 3.63, 2.86, 2.22, 6.40+, 2.18, 2.58, 3.06, 3.11, 2.30, 2.66, 3.22, (1.80), 5.86+, 2.72, 3.19, 2.63, 3.25, 3.40, 3.11, 2.40, 2.71, 2.40, 4.05, 2.16, 3.55, 2.96, 4.80, 3.18, 3.59, 2.09, 5.27, 2.55, 2.71, 4.77, 2.86, 7.55, 3.88, 2.90, 2.71, 3.22, 3.65, 4.41, 4.22, 2.27, 3.18, 2.84, 3.84, 3.56, 2.08, 3.61, 2.77, 4.43, 2.97, 3.50, 5.03, 2.66, 8.50, 3.13, 2.28, 2.78, 2.33, 3.84, 2.25, 3.72, 3.78, 3.15, 3.28, 3.16, 2.21, 4.52, 2.43, 5.19+, 2.80, 2.91, 2.61, 2.47, 2.93, 3.88, 1.96, 2.38, 3.06, 3.03, 2.97, (10.43), 3.21, 3.31 = 3.27. Terrible.


PB is terrible?



Tiersy said:


> I bought my first cube in 2008 after seeing a friend solve it.Obviously learned the beginner method and got down to about a minute but hit a barrier and got frustrated so I just left it there. The cube still fascinated me though and I knew there were other ways to solve it so I decided (after a long break) to get back into it and look into other methods, I came across Fridrich but was immediately put off by the PLL/OLL alg lists (respect btw to all of you who know full PLL/OLL) then I discovered the Petrus method, it is my standard way of solving now and I love it so much! I beat my PB last night with a time of *38.12* which is pitifully slow for most of you guys but I am definitely a beginner at speedcubing despite being having had a cube for a couple of years now. I know I can get quicker times with practice, will post once times have improved. Can't wait for my first sub 30 solve...


Nice  Your story sounds very similar to mine. I also hit a barrier with a beginner's method and gave it up for almost a year. Only difference is that when I came back, I looked into CFOP, not Petrus.

EDIT: 20.63, 18.01, 16.09, (29.85), 24.68, *22.06, 16.63, 17.06, (15.50), 17.08*, 17.11, 20.04 = 18.94  sub-19

16.92 Ao5, close to PB.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2011)

56.49 4x4x4 PB OLL Skip No parity single .
Also 1:08 avg5, and 1:10.32 avg12 .

AND THEN 3x3x3:

Statistics for 04-12-2011 19:20:29

Average: 11.57
Standard Deviation: 0.78
Best Time: 10.34
Worst Time: 13.13
Individual Times:
1.	10.71	U2 B' L U2 D' F' B' D L2 U2 R' U L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D2	
2.	10.47	U2 D B2 D' B' L D' L2 F' U' R' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U'	
3.	(10.34)	R2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 L' F' U R' F2 R2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2	
4.	12.74	R D L F2 R2 F L' U' F2 L' F' U2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2	
5.	11.39	F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D' F' B' L' B' D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' D2	
6.	(13.13)	U2 L2 F D2 R' B R' B2 R U' B' D R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U2
7.	11.95	R2 B' U2 R D2 F D L2 D' R' B R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F2	
8.	11.36	R2 D2 R2 B' U' R' U2 R L' D F' B2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2
9.	10.74	F' L2 B L D' F2 R' D2 L' F' B' R' F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U L2
10.	12.40	R' U F' U2 L D B2 R F L' D' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D
11.	13.02	U B2 R D2 R F R' D' B U R' D2 L2 U D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D
12.	10.96	F R2 B2 U B U R D F L' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U D2 B2 D' L2

PB! First 5 solves = 10.86 avg5! ALL NL solves. Ridiculous.

<3 GuHong.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2011)

Session average: 4.44
1. 4.50 U R U2 R2 F2 R' U' R U' R' U' 
2. 4.38 U F2 U F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
3. 8.02 F' R' F U2 F U F' R2 U2 R' U' 
4. 3.74 F' R' F2 U R' F' R' F U R2 U' 
5. 4.92 R' U R F2 U' F' U2 F U' R' U' 
6. 3.20 F2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U' 
7. 5.52 F' R2 U' F' U2 F R' F2 U' R' U' 
8. 4.75 F' R' U F' R2 F' U2 R U' R2 U' 
9. 6.55 F' R F' U R' U R F' U2 R' U' 
10. 2.92 U R F R' U' R F2 U R' F' U' 
11. 6.14 R2 F U' F2 U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U' 
12. 2.86 R U' F' U R U' F2 R U2 R' U' 
13. 5.08 U' R' F2 R' U' R F2 R F2 R' U' 
14. 3.89 R U' R' F U2 F' U R U R U' 
15. 5.08 F2 U R U R F R2 U2 F' R' U' 
16. 4.16 F U2 R2 U2 R F2 R F' U R' U' 
17. 4.91 F2 U R' U2 R' F U2 R U2 R U' 
18. 2.17 R' F R2 F' R U F' R U R' U' 
19. 6.86 U' R2 F R' U2 F2 U' F U' R' U' 
20. 4.34 F' U R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
21. 3.38 U' R2 F2 U' F R U R2 U2 R2 U' 
22. 5.32 F' R2 F' R' U F R U2 F2 R' U' 
23. 4.02 F2 U2 R U F2 U' F2 R F2 R' U' 
24. 5.14 F2 U2 R F' U R' F R' U' R' U' 
25. 3.44 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U F U2 R' U' 
26. 4.66 U2 F' R' F2 R U' F R' F' R' U' 
27. 5.89 R' U2 R' F U' F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
28. 5.32 F R2 U R2 U R2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
29. 3.55 U' R2 F' U F' R F2 R' F R' U' 
30. 7.25 R U' R' F R' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' 
31. 2.98 R' U' F' R2 F' R F R2 F' R' U' 
32. 4.88 R2 U F R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' 
33. 5.20 U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2 U F2 R' U' 
34. 3.27 U F2 U' R2 F' U2 F R' U R' U' 
35. 2.29 R2 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' F2 R' U' 
36. 4.36 R2 U' R U2 R F' U' F R2 
37. 3.53 R2 F U' R' F U' R U2 R2 
38. 4.97 U2 F' U R' U F' R' F2 
39. 3.11 U F2 U F R U2 R F' U 
40. 3.44 R U F' R F' R U2 F2 R U2 
41. 4.46 U R' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U 
42. 4.81 R U' R' U2 R F2 U' R' 
43. 5.00 U' F' R F2 R F U' F2 R 
44. (DNF(3.44)) F' R' F' U' R' U R' U F2 U 
45. 3.35 F2 R2 F' U' R U2 F' U' R 
46. 4.43 U R U F U' F2 R U R' 
47. (1.06) F' R F' U' F R F' 
48. 3.41 F R2 U F R U2 F' U2 
49. 4.77 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R' 
50. 2.99 R F' R F' R U 

_Real_ 2x2.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 13, 2011)

5x5x5 avg5 PB

Average of 5: 2:29.98
1. 2:49.46 d2 L2 f' u D l2 L' B' D2 r f' B2 L' u' r2 f2 R2 L2 D L B F2 b D2 b2 U L' d u l d B' D F' B2 r l' U2 F2 d f2 d u R' b2 d2 f' F' u2 l2 F R b U l' u L' l2 d u2
2. (2:52.73) l' u' f u R2 D B L' d' D r' B2 D U r2 b' l B b U' D2 b r' d2 u D F' r' L' b' R b2 F2 d' U2 f2 r b d D' U2 F' B D' b2 D' U2 d R' l2 u2 R' F l' f' B2 d' R' l' u2
3. 2:17.40 u2 b' u B F2 L2 b' L' r' R2 l' b' U2 u' d2 R' F2 b d2 B2 f' d2 b2 B' d F2 d R' D2 f' U' L' l2 D F' d2 l U' l2 u b2 D' f' u D r u' L' r R2 F b' R' l' F2 u2 d R' D' b'
4. (2:12.46) R' L l d D' f2 u R2 u2 L b d b U' l' r2 F2 u' R2 D' F u' l2 L' R u U2 L' d R2 U' u' l2 d' L D f2 B F u' d B' D2 B L2 F2 D r2 R2 l' F2 r f' u2 f2 R2 L' u' D' F'
5. 2:23.09 l' r L' F2 B2 R d R B b f d L' d l u' l2 L U F' B2 R D' B f u D' d b' u' B F R' L2 f2 F' L F2 D' u' r' l' u' f2 b' R' l D l2 U2 f2 u' U' r' f' B d2 l' L F 

Not only was this a PB avg5 by about 20 seconds, but I broke my PB twice. I was averaging around 3 minutes last week.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 13, 2011)

Julian said:


> PB is terrible?


 Yeah, the average was sub-3 for ages, so I wanted sub-3 average of 100.



ben1996123 said:


> Session average: 4.44
> 
> _Real_ 2x2.



Cool average, but I don't think you can say you average 3 on your youtube channel.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Session average: 4.44
> 
> _Real_ 2x2.


 
How is that an accomplishment if you can get sub 3 averages on video?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21722-2.74-average-of-12


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> How is that an accomplishment if you can get sub 3 averages on video?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21722-2.74-average-of-12



I pretty much stopped cubing for ages. Now I'm slow.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 13, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> How is that an accomplishment if you can get sub 3 averages on video?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21722-2.74-average-of-12


  
Looking in that thread, it says he got 2.28 avg12 with only 25 CLLs. Really?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Really?


No.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> No.


 
Okay good.

Awesome 4x4
1:12.16, 1:16.93, (1:41.77), 1:21.81, (1:01.97) = 1:16.97 
1:19.50, 1:25.09, 1:22.18, 1:28.22, 1:12.16, 1:16.93, (1:41.77), 1:21.81, (1:01.97), 1:14.13, 1:27.19, 1:15.71 = 1:20.29 
1:01.97 is single PB too.


----------



## pappas (Apr 13, 2011)

59.40 3bld on cam. Used one of spef's old scrambles from the UWR page. Kinda cheating but still a good time.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 13, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 59.40 3bld on cam. Used one of spef's old scrambles from the UWR page. Kinda cheating but still a good time.


 
I look forward to seeing the vid.


----------



## JasonK (Apr 13, 2011)

Finally some 3x3 PBs 

20.64, 19.67, (23.26), 17.66, 20.78, *17.74, 16.70, 20.03, 20.48, (15.61)*, 22.05, 19.33

Bolded is 18.16 avg5

But more importantly: 19.51 avg12 FIRST SUB-20 WOOT!


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 13, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Finally some 3x3 PBs
> 
> 20.64, 19.67, (23.26), 17.66, 20.78, *17.74, 16.70, 20.03, 20.48, (15.61)*, 22.05, 19.33
> 
> ...


Update your sig 

2x2 average of 100 PB on video
2.40, 2.69, 2.33, 3.25, 3.55, 6.68, 2.02, 2.69, 2.65, 3.77, 3.53, 3.78, 3.69, 2.27, 2.81, 2.66, 4.00, 2.93, 3.59, 5.56, 3.66, 3.16, 2.94, 2.56, 1.77, 3.11, 3.58, 4.36, 2.65, 3.15, 2.80, 3.81, 3.31, 2.94, 2.18, 2.84, 4.58, 2.78, 3.30, 3.71, 3.77, 3.00, 3.15, 3.08, 2.96, 2.27, 2.44, 4.06, 4.00, 2.05, 4.02, 1.78, 2.58, 3.25, 2.44, 4.21, 2.78, 2.41, 3.22, 3.05, 3.30, 3.13, 2.16, 1.65, 3.27, 3.52, 2.84, 3.66, 4.08, 3.13, 3.08, 4.47, 3.40, 2.86, 2.41, 3.11, 4.91+, 4.84, 3.69, 3.96, 2.84, 2.46, 3.22, 2.66, 3.19, 3.05, (7.94), 3.33, 1.81, 2.71, (1.53), 2.58, 5.40, 3.03, 2.44, 5.34, 3.55, 2.75, 1.97, 3.36 = 3.20 
Getting closer to sub-3.

Edit: I thought there was a DNF in there...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2011)

Inching slowly closer. Good job :tu
You need sub 3 average at Kubaroo Open k


----------



## Selkie (Apr 13, 2011)

3x3 Ao5 PB 

Average of 5: 25.46

Just beginning to see good improvement after slow progress last couple of months. Think finishing OLLs a month ago is beginning to reap benefits. Complete fail solve on no 5 though!



Spoiler



1. 26.81 B U2 L' R2 D B D F' B2 D B2 R B' R2 U' D' B' L' R D R F' U' D2 R2 
2. 26.22 U2 D R2 U2 B' L2 D R2 L2 U F' R2 B L B L D F2 B2 U2 B' L2 D' U' F 
3. 23.35 L' B2 L R U' F2 U' B F2 R B' R L2 F' U2 D F2 B L' R B' L' D F R 
4. (22.55) L U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D R2 L B F' U2 R L' U B2 L' B2 D F' D' F B R B 
5. (39.69) L2 B2 L2 F B D2 B U2 L2 F2 R F L R' F2 B' L' U2 D2 L' B2 U2 D' L B2


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Inching slowly closer. Good job :tu
> You need sub 3 average at Kubaroo Open k


 
Remember when you commented "don't fail at mso", and I did fail? 
I want sub-3 average, but I seem to fail at 2x2 under pressure.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am an iConomillionaire on my minecraft server. 1,167,463 coins.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

pb ao12  (i seriously need a new cube, eff this thing sucks)

Average of 12: 15.62
1. 15.85 B2 D2 F R2 L B L2 B' D B2 R' F D2 B2 L R2 D' F R L2 D' B2 F' U2 L
2. 14.58 L' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' F' U' F2 L' U2 R F' D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L B' U2 B2 U'
3. 17.22 D' R D' U2 R' L' B2 F D2 B' D' F2 U2 R D L' D' B' F2 U2 R' L D2 L' F'
4. (12.55) B' D' R L' B F' D L2 D' L2 F' U L2 B R F U' L2 U' D2 R' F' U2 F R2
5. 16.32 D' B' F' U2 F D' U R2 L F' B2 R' F' R U' F' L R2 D2 B R' F' L' D' L
6. 17.86 U B2 L' R' U2 B2 R2 L' B2 D2 U' F2 L' B D' F' D B' R2 L' U2 D' R D F
7. 14.56 U' B2 F' U D2 F U B' F U D2 B' L F R2 U2 B R2 F' D2 B' F' U B F2
8. 13.81[lockup ;-;] R2 L2 U B2 U' F U2 B2 D B2 L2 R' D2 L R F D R2 F' D R2 U F' R L
9. 14.22 R2 B' F' R' B2 D R' B2 F2 D' R' F2 L' U D2 R2 D L F D' F2 R L U L'
10. (1:29.42) F2 L2 R F' B R F B2 L' B2 U B' R2 L2 U' F2 B' D U L' B2 D B U R'
11. 16.42 D L D' L B D U' B2 U' L2 F2 B' L F B2 U R2 U2 D' R U2 L' F2 D F
12. 15.39 U L B U D' F D F R2 B2 F' L2 U' B' D2 L2 B' D' L B' L' U' D L R'


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 13, 2011)

EricReese said:


> pb ao12  *(i seriously need a new cube, eff this thing sucks)*
> 
> Average of 12: 15.62
> 1. 15.85 B2 D2 F R2 L B L2 B' D B2 R' F D2 B2 L R2 D' F R L2 D' B2 F' U2 L
> ...


 
What cube do you use?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

dead haiyan memory. thing locks up so bad ;-;


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Apr 14, 2011)

lol I guess I've never posted here ^^'... I'm Gabriel Dechichi... just did my new PB avg of 12, 5 and non-lucky single on 3x3


Average of 12: 7.33
1. (5.19) F' L' U R2 L F' R2 F2 B2 L' U' R D2 R B' U2 D' B' R' D2 L F' D2 L' R 
2. 6.86 U2 F' D R F' B2 R' F' B L R' B F' L F' R' U2 B D' B' F2 D L2 B' F' 
3. 7.68 R D L D B' F' U B L F D U' B R2 L D' U' L2 R B U D' F B D 
4. 7.62 D2 B' R2 L2 B2 R F D' L2 U' L' R2 F2 B2 R' B2 U' D2 F2 L U B' R2 U R 
5. 7.66 R2 B F D2 B' U L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' F' L F2 D U L R' D' L F2 D 
6. 8.09 D' B' L' U2 R D2 B D' B' F2 L B L' B' U' B' U2 B L' R2 D2 U R F2 R 
7. 7.15 U2 D2 B2 L' U2 D' L D L' B2 L U' L' D' R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R L2 U' D2 B' F2 
8. 8.65 B F' L' B R B L' R' F' D B D' R2 L2 U D2 F' R' L B2 R U' L D' U2 
9. 5.90 R F' L U' F' R D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U' F B' R' F R' B2 D' U' R U R 
10. 6.97 U2 F2 D' L F D' B U2 L' F L R2 F2 R B2 D2 U' B R2 U2 L' B' F L2 B 
11. 6.75 R' L' F' U F2 B2 D' F2 D2 R' L2 D L2 F' D' R F L2 B D' R B2 L B2 F' 
12. (8.95) R B D' L R U D2 L D B' F' L' U' R' D' B2 U' R' L2 U' L F' R D' F 

Average of 5: 6.94
1. (5.90) R F' L U' F' R D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U' F B' R' F R' B2 D' U' R U R 
2. 6.97 U2 F2 D' L F D' B U2 L' F L R2 F2 R B2 D2 U' B R2 U2 L' B' F L2 B 
3. 6.75 R' L' F' U F2 B2 D' F2 D2 R' L2 D L2 F' D' R F L2 B D' R B2 L B2 F' 
4. (8.95) R B D' L R U D2 L D B' F' L' U' R' D' B2 U' R' L2 U' L F' R D' F 
5. 7.10 L U' D R2 U B D U' L2 F R' U B2 F' D' L R' D2 B' R D2 U' B' R' U2

Single: 1. 5.19 F' L' U R2 L F' R2 F2 B2 L' U' R D2 R B' U2 D' B' R' D2 L F' D2 L' R 

Cruz: x' D Lw F R
F2L1+F2L2: U2 L' U' L2 U' L'
F2L3: R' F R F'
F2L4: R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: Rw U R' U' Rw' R U R U' R'
PLL: U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

lol that was freaking insane for me...


----------



## joey (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice first post


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

Wat. I knew you were good, but 7.33 a12 and sub 7 a5.
What the ****.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 14, 2011)

holy ****
looking at your wca page that could be legit. fasts.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 14, 2011)

O___O

wtf ........... 

brb picking my jaw up off of the floor


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't know you were that fast


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got back into hi-games.net
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=3916
I have faster times on j-fly sim as you can adjust the fps.
F2L was kinda lucky, my Y-perm is sub 1, but I did it a bit slowly to guarantee success


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh i finished OLL yesterday. I'll try and get recognition down by like Sunday. Sub-20 Ao100 coming soon.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 14, 2011)

(49.86), 56.86, 1:03.83, 1:07.06, 53.80, (1:19.43), 59.27, 58.84, 1:00.14, 57.19, 52.50, 58.67 = 58.82

Orange based Yau Method on a YJ 4x4.
I have no life.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 14, 2011)

0.61 2x2 CCT timer scramble XD but i think i mixed it wrong :/


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 14, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> 0.61 2x2 CCT timer scramble XD but i think i mixed it wrong :/


 
Could you still give us the scramble and/or solution?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 14, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Could you still give us the scramble and/or solution?


 
Lost the scramble but the solution was R' U R U' R


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2011)

I got a bunch of gelatinbrain records today. I dunno how many, probably like 10-20. Took a while but it was pretty fun.


----------



## Julian (Apr 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I got a bunch of gelatinbrain records today. I dunno how many, probably like 10-20. Took a while but it was pretty fun.


Speed or fewest moves records? Any of them on puzzles that have been made IRL?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 14, 2011)

Gabriel Dechichi said:


> lol I guess I've never posted here ^^'... I'm Gabriel Dechichi... just did my new PB avg of 12, 5 and non-lucky single on 3x3


 
Ugh, *Y* haven't I heard of you? <_<.
Congratulations!

Nice WCA ID.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2011)

3x3 sim:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.09[PLL skip]
worst time: 1:25.59
best avg5: 21.50 (σ = 1.71)
best avg12: 23.13 (σ = 2.12)


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 3x3 sim:
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 13.09[PLL skip]
> ...


J-Fly sim? Now I can't watch 
Nice average and single. I think I'm sub 20 or thereabouts, but I haven't gotten a very good single yet.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> J-Fly sim? Now I can't watch
> Nice average and single. I think I'm sub 20 or thereabouts, but I haven't gotten a very good single yet.



I was using hi-games, I just entered the time into qqtimer after each solve. You can't watch it though because my pb is 13.02.

EDIT: 2x2 win. http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=3942


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> EDIT: 2x2 win. http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=3942


 
Zane C, 2x2x2 cube, 01.59 sec
Tim Major: wat
Zane C: lol i just pwned u
Zane C: lol sune
Tim Major: lol
Zane C: hasfjasdhha
Tim Major: antisune U'
Zane C: that's awesome
Tim Major: slow
Tim Major: /me goes off to 2x2
Tim Major, 2x2x2 cube, 01.08 sec
Tim Major: owned
Zane C: D:
Tim Major: aww man
Tim Major: 30th place is 1.08
Tim Major: I tied 30th place
Zane C: zomg look ur on the list
Tim Major: but I didn't make the leader
Tim Major: osweet
Tim Major: xD

http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=3916


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2011)

Julian said:


> Speed or fewest moves records?


Mostly speed (of which, mostly puzzles I hadn't done before) but there were a few FMC in there too.

I think I had 160/98 records before today, so we'll see what the numbers are next time it updates.



Julian said:


> Any of them on puzzles that have been made IRL?


I dunno, uh... crazy cube I and III, curvy copter... starminx... can't think of any more atm.


----------



## Speedsolver (Apr 14, 2011)

New PB (3^3) : 14.87


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

Sim is fun.
number of times: 9/9
best time: 14.98
worst time: 34.98
current avg5: 18.10 (σ = 1.34)
session avg: 19.84 (σ = 1.84)

17.11, 17.19, 20.00, 20.00, 14.98 = 18.10


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 14, 2011)

just had a friggin awesome Ao12 (for me at least)

Ao12: 43.34 (Ao5 bolded: 38.13) both pb, also had my pb single 32.85 (lucky), and non-lucky pb single of 35.88
41.79 (57.98) 46.19 45.57 38.90 50.99 43.59 *35.88 51.95 37.25 41.26 (32.85)*

my pb single has dropped 14 seconds in 11 days. At this rate, Feliks will go down in about 21 days xD


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

I am making too many sim posts.
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=3916
This should be much faster. I don't know what happened with all the pauses. The cross was terrible too. I suck at D moves


----------



## hoopee (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad I get more and more times below 20s with 2x2x2 (still waiting for lanlan and using rubik's), actually average of 5 was 16s yesterday. (yes I know, that's not good compared to you, but I'm still glad ).
Next I'll set the goal to below 10s.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 14, 2011)

Not really an accomplishment, but look at this 2x2:
1.66, 5.38, 1.75, 12.05+, 2.38, 2.58, 2.52, 3.27, 1.58, 11.34\
Without the over 5s it would be a 2.18 session average...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I think I had 160/98 records before today, so we'll see what the numbers are next time it updates.


Hehe, it looks like I made it up to 185/108  Pretty good for a solid day of solving.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 14, 2011)

I finally have something for this thread again 

Average of 12: 7.69
1. 7.47 U' D2 B2 L F2 D2 R' U F2 D' L' D R F2 U' L2 D' B2 R D F L D2 L' B' 
2. 8.12 R' B' D2 F2 D' B D' R2 F2 U B' L F D B' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D' U2 R U2 
3. (9.04) F R2 D2 U' F2 R L2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 R' L2 D2 U' L2 F' B U' L' R2 B2 U L2 
4. 6.90 L2 F' U' D' B2 L' B' D U2 B F' R L' D B' D' B2 R2 B L' R2 F2 R L' B2 
5. 8.46 R2 L U' R' U2 L R2 U D' R' B' L B2 L F2 D2 F R' D' R2 F' D R2 F2 U 
6. 8.30 F U2 B D F2 D' L' D F' R' F' D L2 B' R L D2 U R2 B2 R' L F L' D 
7. 7.30 R F2 U' B U L B' R2 B2 U2 B' D' F' R D2 L B2 F2 D' R2 D2 L R2 F2 B' 
8. 7.45 U' F' B2 R' D' U2 B2 F' R' B2 U' R' L2 U2 F U' B' F' D' U B F' U' L F 
9. 7.13 F' L' D2 B' L' U' D F R' F2 L' F' D U2 R D' B2 U B L' D2 L2 F2 B' L 
10. (6.76) L2 R' U' L' D U' F B' U2 B2 F D2 B F L D B' F2 D2 U F U2 L F2 R 
11. 7.78 L D' F2 B R B U2 R F' B2 R B' U2 L2 F B' R F' L' D2 R L B U' R2 
12. 7.98 F' B2 U F2 B R2 L F2 U' F U' R' F B2 R L' F' U2 R' F2 B U' R' F' D2 

2 or 3 pll skips in there. Plus sexy PB again


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 14, 2011)

That consistency is sick lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=3916



Couldnt you have just done R U R U?

EDIT:

Average of 12: 2.09
1. 2.29 R2 F U F' U F U2
2. 1.95 R2 F' R F2 U' F' U2 F'
3. (2.73) R F' U2 F U R' U2 F
4. (1.53) U F' U2 F' R' U2 R F2 R2
5. 2.32 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' U'
6. 1.96 R F2 R U2 F' R' U F'
7. 2.45 F U2 F U2 F U F' R' U'
8. 1.87 U R2 F2 U R U R2 F' R
9. 2.10 R U' R2 F' U F2 U' R
10. 1.71 R F' R2 F' U' R2 U2
11. 2.34 U' F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R
12. 1.89 F' R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U'

jfly2x2.

Slowest solve was a face skip.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sup.
Times


Spoiler



13.29, 11.83, 12.47, 13.74, 13.35, 13.69, 14.19, 12.48, 13.17, 13.64, 12.68, 12.37[pop and pll skip LOL], 14.28, 9.54, 11.52, 13.70, 14.87, 13.83, 12.56, 12.66, 11.45, 11.24, 10.66, 13.96, 12.88, 12.23, 11.85, 11.77, 11.75, 9.85, 12.90, 11.31, 15.70, 12.75, 13.09, 12.08, 12.75, 13.30, 12.11, 13.43, 13.92, 15.37, 12.52, 14.35, 14.78, 12.30, 10.69[LOCKUP NONO], 14.47, 11.75, 13.00, 13.34, 13.17, 12.48, 15.39, 11.16, 12.96, 12.70, 14.37, 16.33, 10.51, 12.11, 13.16, 11.78, 13.08, 10.14, 9.72, 12.25, 11.93, 14.18, 12.24, 10.52, 12.06, 15.17, 11.19, 10.47, 13.31, 11.28, 11.43, 12.07, 13.21, 14.12, 12.05, 11.69, 12.82, 13.32, 12.84, 15.06, 14.05, 19.17, 12.46, 12.30, 13.86, 12.10, 11.79, 14.18, 11.58, 13.97, 13.02, 13.71, 10.31



PB 5/12/100

100


Spoiler



current avg100: 12.74 (σ = 1.11)
best avg100: 12.74 (σ = 1.11)


12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.77
1. 10.51 U D R' L' F U2 D2 R' F2 U' L' F' L2 D' F L' R U2 R B R2 F' R' L' U 
2. 12.11 R B2 F' D' B' R U D L B2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D L2 F' B' R' B 
3. 13.16 B2 F' L' B2 R2 D2 F2 B' L F2 R' U2 L' B' R D R U' B' F' R' F2 L2 U2 F2 
4. 11.78 B' D' L B L U2 F' U R' B D2 L F' R' L' U' L' R2 D U2 F U R' L' D' 
5. 13.08 R' B D2 R2 L2 U' B' F D F D2 L2 F' U2 L R U2 B L F2 D R' U B' F 
6. 10.14 R' B' L2 B' U' F L F2 B U' B2 D U L F' D U R F B' R2 D' U L U' 
7. (9.72) B R2 F' L2 U' F L2 B L' F B' U2 L2 U' R D R' B2 F U F2 L2 F D' B' 
8. 12.25 L R' U R D' F2 L D U B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F D R2 B2 D' L D' F2 R' B' R' 
9. 11.93 F' B L2 U2 R' U R L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F U D2 L' F L' F' U2 D2 R2 F' L 
10. (14.18) R2 U' L B2 F' U2 L' F2 B' R2 B2 L2 F R F B U B2 D U' B U' F2 R2 U' 
11. 12.24 R2 L F L R' F2 U' B' D' U2 B D2 R2 F2 B2 U L R' U' D L' R F2 U' L 
12. 10.52 R2 L U R' L2 B2 F L R2 U' D2 L D U2 B' U' R' U2 L' F2 D F' D2 L' F


5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 11.26
1. 10.52 R2 L U R' L2 B2 F L R2 U' D2 L D U2 B' U' R' U2 L' F2 D F' D2 L' F 
2. 12.06 B' R2 B2 D F L' D2 F R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F R F D F2 D2 U B R' F' B' 
3. (15.17) L' F' R' F R2 B' U L2 D U' B2 D' U2 L B' D' F' D2 U' L U' D2 F' R B 
4. 11.19 F2 D2 R' F2 L' F' R' D2 R' F' R2 B' D2 F U2 D B2 U' F2 R' B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 
5. (10.47) B L R F2 R2 D' F B D2 U2 R2 B' U D2 R' L' U F L2 B' U B' F' D L'


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 14, 2011)

3x3 avg 5:

*Average: 13.64*
Standard Deviation: 0.29
Best Time: 11.88
Worst Time: 14.88
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.56	R B F' D2 F2 R' B F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U L F' D' L B D U' L' B' D' B
2.	14.13	U L R' F D' B F2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 L F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R'
3.	(14.88)	L2 B2 F D' U B2 F2 U L R' D U' L' R F' U' B F L' F2 R' D' R2 D2 B2
4.	13.22	R2 B2 F' R' D' L R B' F D2 B2 F2 D' B F R2 D2 U' B' D2 U2 B2 F2 D U
5.	(11.88)	U' B' F' D U' B F2 R D U R2 B' F2 L R2 D B L2 R F2 R' D2 B F2 D2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 14, 2011)

4x4
(50.52), 1:00.06, 56.79, 1:04.78, (1:05.11), 59.97, 59.83, 58.23, 56.40, 1:01.89, 1:01.16, 58.71 = 59.78

YUS. First sub-1 avg12.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2011)

OH 17.42 PB single. Sune and PLL skip


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 15, 2011)

Sin-H said:


> Average of 12: 7.69


 
Congrats! It's startling that nobody commented on this xD (unless you were on irc).
I still find sub 10 crazy


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2011)

I still find sub12 crazy


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I still find sub12 crazy


 
Well I would say sub 12, but I kinda see myself reaching sub 12 
But sub 8? That's crazy, maybe it was overshadowed by Gabriel.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 15, 2011)

Back to learning Yau :3 lolconsistency

Average of 12: 1:23.10
1. 1:17.55 F2 U' B D' U r f2 D' F U' B' u' R f' L R2 f' R2 B U' D2 R f U L' f2 U2 f' D r' L' f L R' r2 F2 D B' r' U2 
2. 1:18.55 R' u' f2 L u2 F f' r u' U' B2 D2 R' f F r D2 R2 r2 L F2 u' f F D2 f D F2 f D2 r2 u' f2 u' U' r F2 R2 f u 
3. 1:18.72 F D r L2 D' R2 r U F R' F r' f B' r2 L' F2 u' L B' R B R' L2 D' B' f' D' B' R' u' D2 F' U2 B' u2 R' u2 L F 
4. (1:01.84) D' R2 F' f B2 u' D' U' R L' U' D u' F u2 F r2 F2 f' B u B' L2 r' B' U' D' f' u' D2 U2 B f u2 B2 F L2 F2 D' U2 
5. (1:37.38) r B2 r L' D2 u U r' u L R2 f' L' R2 F u' f' U L B' f' L2 U2 L2 u2 R U2 B D' B U' L2 B2 D L R' U2 L F2 B' 
6. 1:24.50[dp] U2 r U2 D2 F2 L' B2 r2 f' R' B' F f D2 R r' f' F L2 R' r2 u2 R F2 R' F2 u' r2 L D2 f2 U' r2 u' D2 B' f2 u F2 r' 
7. 1:16.16 L B F r2 F2 L D2 U' L r' u2 D R' U L2 U' R' r F D' u' F D2 R u2 R B L2 r2 f2 u f' L U2 r' f U L F D' 
8. 1:23.86 r L' F D2 f L' r' U' F' L R' U R' u' F2 B2 f' u2 F' L2 D' B F u U' B' R2 B2 F L2 u B2 r R' D L2 r F2 R U' 
9. 1:34.75 r u2 D f D2 r' F' R' F' D' u r L R U f R2 U r' L R F' f r2 U' F' L' f F u U2 f L' u2 F' U' R B U' F2 
10. 1:24.87+ F B D2 U2 u2 R2 L' F2 D2 F' B D2 F2 r f2 r' F' r R U2 f2 F2 L D' F' L' R2 U B L' D2 u r' f L f' D' U f R2 
11. 1:28.03[dp t.t] U' L U r' R L' D B' u2 R2 u2 L2 r U r2 D2 R' L B u2 F' L' D B f2 F2 D' L' f2 B2 u' B2 D' F' u' R F2 u' r F' 
12. 1:24.02[dp...] r B' u2 L2 r2 U F2 L U L B' R' D2 R2 D' F U B D2 L' r' u U r f R D2 R2 f2 u2 F D' B' r2 L' B2 F2 R' f' r 

hoping to get around 1:15 by cornell


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 15, 2011)

Woah j-flysim is crazy fun XD

(22.99), 38.87, 29.96, 42.55, 26.37, 41.02, 28.63, 30.29, (44.26), 25.16, 24.53, 32.48 = 31.98

Why does it show big cube scrambles when I click to show the stats? Also is there any way to make the background black? White makes my eyes tired


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2011)

41.38 Megaminx single with 4-look LL! :O

Getting closer to sub-40! ;D

I also got this a few days ago:
46.74, 53.76, 47.95, 46.59, (54.62), 47.04, (45.18), 49.89, 48.39, 45.72, 48.64, 51.69 = 48.64


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Woah j-flysim is crazy fun XD
> 
> (22.99), 38.87, 29.96, 42.55, 26.37, 41.02, 28.63, 30.29, (44.26), 25.16, 24.53, 32.48 = 31.98
> 
> *Why does it show big cube scrambles when I click to show the stats?* Also is there any way to make the background black? White makes my eyes tired



*Those are just fail 3x3 scrambles. If you turn the turning speed all the way down, you can see sometimes it does random stuff like R3 l2' R L R l' r3'*

I agree.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 15, 2011)

23.53 avg12 and 19.70 avg5  Enough for now


----------



## TMOY (Apr 15, 2011)

New 6^3 single PB for me: 3:45.21


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2011)

Roobix compeutre 3x3

want sub 15



Spoiler



Average of 5: 15.000
1. 14.778 B d L F2 U D F b' U2 r f B' L R2 l U r d2 r B2 l2 r' B R' L B b2 B d R d2 D' B b R f' B2 l d B F2 B r R2 B2 F2 D F L F b B u R D d U l D2 B2 L2 U' u' R2 r2 f2 D' f2
2. (22.556) b2 B2 D2 F' U R D2 l2 B2 R B R2 B R B2 b2 r f R r l f b2 R F2 L u2 d2 L2 d F2 R2 U b2 L2 F2 r2 l2 R2 L2 d2 D2 B f l2 B F2 U F2 L b2 f2 r F l F u D2 B D2 L2 F2 u r2 D U2 d b2 L D2 r' D2 U2 r2 d2
3. (13.799) b f R L2 B2 L D r' u B2 f2 r b L2 d2 u2 d2 L l2 F2 D2 F r2 b d2 f D2 U u2 L2 b2 D r2 L F2 D2 b F d2 u2 L B R2 U B f2 u U u B2 L U2 b2 R2 B b l R d f2 D l2 F2 L r2 u D b u2 F U b r u'
4. 14.745 b r f L f2 D2 F l F2 U r d2 U2 B D2 u2 R l L2 u d b2 u f2 R b L l u D2 R2 b2 D2 U2 b B r u2 l2 U b2 F b r d b2 r F2 L2 f B2 F L2 l r2 B2 l b2 l2 r u B l d' L b R2 f B2 D2 b2 u r2 B l2 d2 B
5. 15.477 u2 L2 u2 l2 B r2 R U2 b f L D l2 r F u2 r b2 B2 f2 r l U L d2 D B2 b' u R2 U l2 r U2 B b2 r2 U2 b u b2 l f2 r L B b u l2 b B R d2 F D L2 d2 f r2 B2 U2 f2 b2 u2 F r2 L2 l2 d2 b f L2 u' D2 L2


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2011)

YAY.

Average of 12: 1.947
1. 2.382 U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U
2. 2.456 U R2 U F U' R2 F R U'
3. 1.871 R2 F' R2 F U2 F' U'
4. (2.672) F' R F2 U2 R' U F U F2
5. 1.197 F' U R' F' U R' U' R
6. 1.764 F R2 F' U' R U2 F2 R2
7. 2.042 R' F' R F2 R U' F2
8. 1.610 U F2 U R' F R' F' U'
9. 2.170 R F R F2 R' U2 R2 U'
10. 1.664 R' F' U F' U' R F' R2
11. (0.377) U F' R U F R2
12. 2.316 U' R F' U' F R2 F' U'

0.377 was ll skip of course.

EDIT: omgwtf

Average of 12: 1.78
1. 1.20 F' U R' F' U R' U' R
2. 1.76 F R2 F' U' R U2 F2 R2
3. 2.04 R' F' R F2 R U' F2
4. 1.61 U F2 U R' F R' F' U'
5. 2.17 R F R F2 R' U2 R2 U'
*6. 1.66 R' F' U F' U' R F' R2
7. (0.38) U F' R U F R2
8. (2.32) U' R F' U' F R2 F' U'
9. 2.08 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U F2 U'
10. 1.47 F2 R U' R F R F R*
11. 1.92 F2 U' F R' U R U' R U
12. 1.89 U R' F U R' F2 R'

*1.74 avg5*

jfly2x2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 15, 2011)

3x3 avg 5:

Average: 13.33
Standard Deviation: 0.39
Best Time: 12.61
Worst Time: 17.03
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	12.80	U L2 R U' L F2 U B2 D2 U L D' U2 L2 U' L' R2 B F2 L' D B F2 R D'
2.	(12.61)	U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' U' R2 U' F U' R' U L F' D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L R
3.	13.19	R D F2 L' R2 U B F' L R' D2 F' U' B2 F L' R D2 U2 L' B F' L' R2 U'
4.	(17.03)	U L2 R' B' F' D L2 R B2 F' D' U' L' R' B F D2 U R' U L D2 U' R' U
5.	14.00	L2 B D' U2 F2 R B F' R' F R D' L2 R2 F' U L R2 B' F D' F L' F' D'


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Apr 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Well I would say sub 12, but I kinda see myself reaching sub 12
> But sub 8? That's crazy, maybe it was overshadowed by Gabriel.


 
actually, I guess it was overshadowed by Feliks


----------



## Raffael (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally:
sub-15 avg5 on 3x3 !!

15.70
13.67
(18.16)
13.66
(13.47)

avg = 14.34

PB avg5 before was 15.15.

Bonus accomplishment:
improved my avg100 by 0.1 sec, it's now 17.80 

next thing on the list:
sub-15 avg12.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 15, 2011)

5x5 single PB and first sub-2:30 ever! And an edge popped during the centers. Let's go sub-Nats cut time average!!


4. *(2:29.52)* Bw' D2 B' L' Dw L2 Lw D Fw2 Lw' Dw' B' Dw2 Fw B2 D F Fw Lw' R' F2 L2 Bw2 Rw U B' U B Bw2 U F Bw2 Rw' B' D Bw' Rw L D2 R2 Fw2 U2 B2 U2 Bw' Rw' B Dw2 Fw F' Lw Dw' F' Bw2 L2 Uw' L2 B L Uw


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2011)

Another non-PB sub-12 avg12:

11.62, 14.05, (10.07), (15.76), 10.61, 10.71, 13.50, 11.99, 12.87, 11.86, 11.43, 11.23 => 11.99


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 15, 2011)

Not PB but happy that this occured.
14.76, (14.67), 15.90, (22.02), 20.29= 16.98
Lolconsistency


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

i still have to laugh at my consistency with Yau. all my bad solves are because I am soo slow withi doing the initial 3 cross pieces. -.-

Average of 12: 1:19.03
1. (1:06.52) R2 F' r L' u' R r2 D2 r R2 U2 u2 r' B2 R2 u' B' U2 F' U D2 L D u r' B u D2 F' f2 D2 R2 B2 r2 f F' u' B U D2 
2. 1:10.56 F' B' R f' r2 u f' B2 U2 L r' f' L R' F' B' r L' R' f' D U2 r' F D F2 f' L U2 F2 r' D R B D R2 f2 R2 L' B 
3. 1:26.52 D2 F' R' B r' u' D' r B L f2 F R f2 r U' f U2 D2 R' u R r U' f2 u F f' B L2 R' u' F D' u' L2 D' r' R' F 
4. 1:21.19 L2 u' R L2 u' L' u2 D2 R2 L' U f2 u' L' B2 R' B2 f' u2 U2 f2 F B' D2 u' F2 D2 f2 L f' B' F r R U2 F2 D' R' F' U 
5. 1:21.04 B2 f r f B r2 F U' r2 R B' u2 F2 f' L B2 U' F L2 u2 R2 D F u' F' f' r F' D2 F R r2 D' f' B' r' u R2 f' D' 
6. 1:24.02[DP..] U B2 R D2 U2 F r' u2 B2 u2 D2 B r2 u L2 F' R2 D f' L2 U' L' f2 L2 U' u R2 f D f2 L R F L2 r' R U2 B2 F f2 
7. 1:13.86 F2 R' B r B2 D' u2 R' u R u' R' D' B2 F r F B2 U' r' u D U B F R F2 D2 r2 F2 B' u2 f2 U2 L' u' f' B2 u' R 
8. (1:28.02[dp. terrible solve too]) u U D2 B' u L F B u' D' U2 r' R F' u2 F f' B' r2 F2 r' f u' r B R2 u L' f' L' f2 F2 u F2 r' F2 U2 D r2 R 
9. 1:15.60 B' r' u' D2 L2 u' U L f U' F2 R f2 r2 u B f u D2 L' D' r2 u' f2 D2 u f2 U2 u' R D U' r2 L' D' f2 L' u f2 B' 
10. 1:23.22 B' D R r' f2 U2 r2 D F R' f D' U R' r f u2 B u2 R' u' U f2 F2 R U' F B2 R' u2 r f' r' F' L F f U' u2 B 
11. 1:14.03 u' F2 D' L' F U' D2 B F r' L' D2 R2 U2 u R' D L' D F B2 u' B2 u F2 r2 u2 D L f F R D' B F' f' L2 u' D U' 
12. 1:20.27 F2 R' f B' F2 D2 L u' B f2 D' B D R' D U2 B u2 U' D2 B U2 D' F D R' u2 B2 r' L' R' B2 u2 F r D2 F B2 u' D


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 16, 2011)

Heck yes. Roux, finally practicing again.

Average of 5: 14.74
1. (14.56) B' U F' R2 B U2 L2 U L2 F B' L B F' L' B' F2 R2 L D2 U2 B D2 F' D
2. 14.94 L2 B' D2 L' D2 B R L2 D2 B' D' R' B2 L' F' D F R D R' B2 F' R F' U
3. 14.61 F2 U' F L2 D2 B2 R' U' B2 D2 F U2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 D B' F' D' B2 L' R' D'
4. (16.66) R B' R2 U' F L' F B2 U2 F' L' D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R D' L B' R' F2 L2 R2
5. 14.67 B2 U' D' F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U R2 L B' F' D2 R2 U D2 F L' R F B2 L R


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 16, 2011)

[21:51] -Nibblr- _nl's 12 Individual Times: 8.76, 9.30, 10.27, 9.64, 9.90, 10.02, (8.6), 9.68, (10.50), 9.20, 9.97, 10.00
[21:51] -Nibblr- _nl's Average: 9.67, Best Time: 8.60 Worst Time: 10.50
PB 

also
16.22 Roux avg12


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 16, 2011)

1:24.95 megaminx single


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 16, 2011)

number of times: 43/43
best time: 12.59
worst time: 30.16

current avg5: 18.47 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 14.74 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 17.29 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: 15.91 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 17.13 (σ = 2.43)
session mean: 17.32



Spoiler






Spoiler



1. 12.59 F U F2 D' U2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L' B' D2 R2 B R B2 D2 L' F





Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.74
1. (14.56) B' U F' R2 B U2 L2 U L2 F B' L B F' L' B' F2 R2 L D2 U2 B D2 F' D
2. 14.94 L2 B' D2 L' D2 B R L2 D2 B' D' R' B2 L' F' D F R D R' B2 F' R F' U
3. 14.61 F2 U' F L2 D2 B2 R' U' B2 D2 F U2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 D B' F' D' B2 L' R' D'
4. (16.66) R B' R2 U' F L' F B2 U2 F' L' D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R D' L B' R' F2 L2 R2
5. 14.67 B2 U' D' F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U R2 L B' F' D2 R2 U D2 F L' R F B2 L R





Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.91
1. 14.56 B' U F' R2 B U2 L2 U L2 F B' L B F' L' B' F2 R2 L D2 U2 B D2 F' D
2. 14.94 L2 B' D2 L' D2 B R L2 D2 B' D' R' B2 L' F' D F R D R' B2 F' R F' U
3. 14.61 F2 U' F L2 D2 B2 R' U' B2 D2 F U2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 D B' F' D' B2 L' R' D'
4. 16.66 R B' R2 U' F L' F B2 U2 F' L' D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R D' L B' R' F2 L2 R2
5. 14.67 B2 U' D' F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U R2 L B' F' D2 R2 U D2 F L' R F B2 L R
6. 15.51 L2 D F' R' U2 B L F U2 B R F2 L' R2 D U R B' R L U2 L' U2 D B'
7. (14.00) D2 L B U2 F2 R2 F B' D U' F2 R' B' R' U D' R' F' B' L' B R D2 R F
8. (18.21) U2 F2 L R' D2 B U' D F2 R2 D F R2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 F B' L' B2 F' D2 B
9. 17.22 R U' D B' L2 F L B F2 R' B D B F U' F' L' D' R' D2 L' R' D F' B2
10. 16.26 R D2 F B' D L' U R' F2 U2 B' L R' F' B R' D2 U2 R' L U2 D2 R2 D2 U2
11. 17.48 F' U' F' D2 U F' R U' R B2 F' L R' U' F R2 U2 L' F L2 B' R B' F D
12. 17.13 U2 D' R B' R' U2 R U B' F2 L' B2 L R2 B2 U D L2 F' U' R2 B2 R' L' F





Spoiler



Session average: 17.13
1. 14.56 B' U F' R2 B U2 L2 U L2 F B' L B F' L' B' F2 R2 L D2 U2 B D2 F' D
2. 14.94 L2 B' D2 L' D2 B R L2 D2 B' D' R' B2 L' F' D F R D R' B2 F' R F' U
3. 14.61 F2 U' F L2 D2 B2 R' U' B2 D2 F U2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 D B' F' D' B2 L' R' D'
4. 16.66 R B' R2 U' F L' F B2 U2 F' L' D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R D' L B' R' F2 L2 R2
5. 14.67 B2 U' D' F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U R2 L B' F' D2 R2 U D2 F L' R F B2 L R
6. 15.51 L2 D F' R' U2 B L F U2 B R F2 L' R2 D U R B' R L U2 L' U2 D B'
7. 14.00 D2 L B U2 F2 R2 F B' D U' F2 R' B' R' U D' R' F' B' L' B R D2 R F
8. 18.21 U2 F2 L R' D2 B U' D F2 R2 D F R2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 F B' L' B2 F' D2 B
9. 17.22 R U' D B' L2 F L B F2 R' B D B F U' F' L' D' R' D2 L' R' D F' B2
10. 16.26 R D2 F B' D L' U R' F2 U2 B' L R' F' B R' D2 U2 R' L U2 D2 R2 D2 U2
11. 17.48 F' U' F' D2 U F' R U' R B2 F' L R' U' F R2 U2 L' F L2 B' R B' F D
12. 17.13 U2 D' R B' R' U2 R U B' F2 L' B2 L R2 B2 U D L2 F' U' R2 B2 R' L' F
13. 17.52 U' B' D' B2 L F' R' B D' B U B2 L' U' D' B L2 B' R2 U D F2 U2 L' U
14. (30.16) L B2 F2 L2 F R2 D' L' D2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L' U D' F2 R F' U2 D' F2 L2 B'
15. 16.65 D R U' R2 F' U2 D2 L2 B L' R' D U F B L2 B2 R' L D' U F2 U' F' L2
16. 15.17 R2 U D2 B R F L2 D' U R L' D2 R U2 F' L F2 B U' F U' R2 D U B'
17. 22.00 D L' B' F2 U B F2 D' R2 U D2 B' U L' R' B' U' F U' R' L' F' U2 R2 L
18. 12.62 R' U2 D B' D U2 L R2 D2 L' F U2 R2 B R B U' L B' L2 U' B U2 R' F2
19. 18.16 L' U' B' R2 L2 B R D2 R' U2 F L2 D2 F D' U' R2 D L' U L R D' F2 B'
20. 13.95 U' F B L2 R2 B U2 L B L' D' F2 U' D F2 D' L2 B' U B2 U B R' F' L
21. 24.14 L F' U2 F D' L' B2 F R2 D' B2 D2 L B2 F' L' B2 D R B D2 R' D2 U F2
22. 17.71 D B' L R F L F' D' F U' B2 D U' B' D2 L D L2 U2 D' L2 D F' B D'
23. 24.02 D F2 R B L' U R' L2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 B D R' U' R2 B D L R U F U'
24. 17.81 F2 L R B' L2 R2 F2 L' F' L' U' F' D F B' U B F D F2 D L R F' L
25. 14.41 U L R2 D' F' U L2 U' B2 U' R' L' D' R B2 D F2 U2 F R L D2 F2 B U'
26. 18.32 U' L B D2 F D' R' U' F2 B U' D R' L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L D F2 R2
27. 19.34 U2 B2 U F2 R D' L U' R2 F L2 U L' D B F R U2 R2 L B' R B2 F U'
28. 18.43 F' B2 D F' D' F L2 U F' U L R U' D2 F2 B2 R' B F U2 F L B' F U2
29. (12.59) F U F2 D' U2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L' B' D2 R2 B R B2 D2 L' F
30. 18.07 F' R' D' U L R' D' L2 D' F D2 L2 U2 L' R F B D F2 B D U' B' R' F
31. 16.25 B U' F D B' R2 F D F D L2 B2 D U2 F R' D' B D' B R2 D U' B2 L
32. 14.05 B D F L D2 R L2 F U B2 L2 F U' L D R2 B2 L2 D F L2 R' U B' U'
33. 16.87 R' B D2 L' U' B' R' F B U2 R D R2 B2 U2 F L2 U D B2 R' U2 D L' F2
34. 19.42 D' R F2 D U' L D' L' U2 L' F2 D2 L2 F R' L' D2 B' D2 B R2 D' R D2 F'
35. 15.85 B L2 U L' R F L F U' F2 U2 F2 L' B' U2 B U' D' B' F2 U F' B2 R' F2
36. 16.03 D B' L2 F U F2 B2 L2 D2 B' F D' F' B' R' D' B2 F U' F' B' D2 U' R B2
37. 15.91 D F2 D2 B D F R D' B2 F R2 B2 U2 F L B2 F2 R U' L B D F' D2 B'
38. 16.15 B2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 L2 D' L' D R' U' D B2 R' L' F L U D2 B U L' U2 B2
39. 18.99 B2 U2 R2 L' F L2 R' B' D' L' R' U R B2 D' F' D2 B' F2 U' R2 D2 B' U' R'
40. 18.42 F U2 F B' D2 B' L2 D U F' B2 U2 B D U2 F' R' B' R' L' U' F U' B' R
41. 18.29 U' R B2 L U2 L D2 L D2 F2 R' B U' D' R' D L2 U' B R' F B' R U2 B2
42. 17.72 U' L2 B' D B F2 D2 U R B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 R' U B' U D R2 L2 B R'
43. 18.69 U' L B' R' F' U' L' R2 F L D U' F' L R2 B' D2 R B' R U' D' R2 B D2


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 16, 2011)

Did a solve of all my puzzles in a row for the first time, got under an hour! 59.53.52 lol (one 2x2, three 3x3s, two 4x4s, one 5x5, and one 6x6, oh and 3 beers haha)
started off bad when I forgot how to solve the 2x2, got through the first 3x3 fairly quickly, and completely screwed up the other 3x3s, 4x4s were ok, nothing special, and both the 5x5 and 6x6 were terrible, couldn't remember any parity (6x6 took like 30 minutes I think lol Was probably only my 5th time solving it, and I hadn't solved it in a few weeks). I'd probably take 20 minutes off my time if I did it again right now, but that just doesn't sound fun.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 16, 2011)

5x5

stats: (hide)
number of times: 17/17
best time: 2:29.52
worst time: 3:26.83

current avg5: 3:07.45 (σ = 2.63)
best avg5: 2:47.40 (σ = 2.34)

current avg12: 3:01.92 (σ = 11.06)
best avg12: 2:55.94 (σ = 12.49)

all PBs


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 16, 2011)

666 avg of 5: 2:58.31

2:59.63 OP, 2:58.52 O, (2:54.99 O), 2:56.77, (3:00.51)


----------



## Julian (Apr 16, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> 666 avg of 5: 2:58.31
> 
> 2:59.63 OP, 2:58.52 O, (2:54.99 O), 2:56.77, (3:00.51)


Consistency!


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

why not sub 14 ;-;
stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.20
worst time: 20.87

current avg5: 14.55 (σ = 1.93)
best avg5: 12.03 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 14.07 (σ = 2.58)
best avg12: 13.06 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 14.00 (σ = 2.61)

2gen scramble, done OH


Spoiler



Session average: 14.00
1. 9.94 R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R' U R U R' 
2. 12.23 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U R' 
3. 13.08 R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U' R 
4. 18.91 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R' U R U R' U R U R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 
5. 15.10 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R' U R U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 
6. 13.35 R U R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R 
7. 13.15 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U R U R' U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R 
8. 13.55 R2 U R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' 
9. 10.15 R U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 
10. 11.27 U' R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U 
11. 11.99 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 
12. 16.78 R2 U' R U R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R 
13. 13.46 R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R 
14. 10.67 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R 
15. 16.28 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R U R' U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U R2 U2 R2 
16. 17.50 R' U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U R 
17. 17.24 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R U R' U' R U' R U' R2 
18. 17.01 R U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U R2 U' R' 
19. 17.35 U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U' R U R' U' R' U R U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U' 
20. 13.06 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U 
21. 15.26 U R U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R' U2 
22. 13.12 U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R U 
23. 12.31 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' 
24. 18.23 U2 R' U R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R U' R U' R U R' U R' U2 
25. 11.77[PLL skip] U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 
26. 13.37 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' 
27. 12.92 R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' 
28. 12.03 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R U R2 U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' 
29. 17.10 U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U R U' R U 
30. 11.80 U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 
31. 15.97 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 
32. 12.39 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R2 
33. 10.41[PLL skip] U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U' 
34. 13.48 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R2 
35. (20.87) U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U2 
36. 16.09 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R 
37. 15.02 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U 
38. (9.20[PLL skip]) U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U 
39. 13.27 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' 
40. 17.90 U2 R' U' R' U R U R' U' R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U 
41. 13.18 R U2 R' U R2 U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R2 
42. 10.80[ZBLL XD] U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 
43. 18.83 R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U R U' R2 
44. 12.12 R U R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U2 R' 
45. 9.32 U' R U2 R' U R U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U R2 U' 
46. 14.83 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U 
47. 12.06 R' U' R U R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' 
48. 18.27 R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U' R2 
49. 16.76 R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' R 
50. 11.56 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U2 R2 U R U2 R U R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R'


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> why not sub 14 ;-;
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 9.20
> ...


 
Dear lord I thought that was regular 3x3 speed lol


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Dear lord I thought that was regular 3x3 speed lol


 
nono lol I'm still like 16.7ish in 3x3 speed


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 16, 2011)

It's funny because even though last weekend I set PB's for every single size cube other than 3x3, I have not improved at 3x3 for two months now and Eric is now as fast as me at 3x3. Why is 3x3 so frustrating...


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, the difference between the best and worst solve is only about 5.5 secs 

(@ julian)


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> It's funny because even though last weekend I set PB's for every single size cube other than 3x3, I have not improved at 3x3 for two months now and Eric is now as fast as me at 3x3. Why is 3x3 so frustrating...


 
I hate 3x3 too, I solve like one ao12 every week if I'm bored. It sucks. You still own me in 4x4 though <3

edit- which is the only event I care about lmao


----------



## qqwref (Apr 16, 2011)

I finally got a PB 3x3 average 

10.91, (8.34), 12.22, 11.39, 11.35, (13.43), 12.22, 11.70, 9.95, 12.37, 12.05, 11.02 => 11.52

9.95 was NL, but the 8.34 was PLL skip:
Scramble: B' F' D2 U B' D R' D2 F' R B2 R2 B' U F' U2 D L2 U' D2 B2 U F' U2 L2 
x2 y F' R' F' D2
R U' R' U2 L' U L
U' y R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U R'
U y' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
y' F U R U' R' F' U'


----------



## Speedsolver (Apr 16, 2011)

New PB Ao12: 19.99


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 10.91, (8.34), 12.22, 11.39, 11.35, (13.43), 12.22, 11.70, 9.95, 12.37, 12.05, 11.02 => 11.52


 

Great job :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2011)

I was doing the 2-5 relay for weekly comp 16 and 2-4 was around 1:18. 


qqwref said:


> I finally got a PB 3x3 average


Yay for physical 3x3!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 16, 2011)

36.96, 40.07, 38.82, (36.93), 41.88, (45.00), 42.57, 43.26, 38.74, 38.29, 39.48, 43.73 = 40.38
Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 16, 2011)

*38.30 Megaminx single * :O

I'm speechless.. 
Didn't expect to get a sub-40 yet.. xD


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 16, 2011)

@ Simon: 
Amazing!, Crazy!
do you have the scramble?


----------



## Shortey (Apr 16, 2011)

holy damn simon <3


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 16, 2011)

*14.81, 14.81, 13.87, 18.26, 13.60,* 15.37, 16.46, 18.03, 18.55, 18.07, 17.90, 18.43 = 16.60 

PB Ao5 14.50 and PB Ao12 16.60. I was hoping that after such a great start my times would stay rather fast, but I had too many ~18 second solves. That Ao5 is what carried my Ao12 haha.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Sub 14... I can almost taste it... 

Average of 5: 14.29
1. (12.60) U' R' D2 B2 D R D' F2 B D F L2 R U' B2 D' L' D' B2 D' B' L B' R' D' 
2. 13.43 B2 D' F' U2 F' L F' U F' U' F' U R F' L R D' F R' U' L B2 U2 L' B' 
3. (21.12) U D' L U B L U2 R2 U F B2 R' B' R2 B2 L D' F' B2 L2 B D2 R U' R2 
4. 15.51 L D B U' F R B D' U' F' U L2 D L D R' F D2 B' U' R L D' B2 F 
5. 13.92 L' R2 D F2 U2 R2 L' B' U2 L2 B' F' U2 B' L' F' R' B F' U D2 L B2 L' R'


----------



## Selkie (Apr 16, 2011)

3x3: Ao12 PB

Average of 12: 26.22

Felt so long to get to sub 30, looks like sub 25 will be a lot quicker.



Spoiler



1. 24.08 U2 R2 B2 U D F2 D' F2 R2 L U2 B' F2 R' U' B' U2 F L' F B2 U F2 D2 B' 
2. 27.23 U' B2 D F2 D U2 B2 F R2 L' U D' B' U2 D' L' B D' B' R F B' L U2 B2 
3. 24.78 L' D' B L' D B2 F2 D2 B R' U' F' U' B F2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 B2 
4. (23.11) D L2 D B2 L' R B2 R2 U2 R U2 B' F2 R' F' L' B2 D2 F' D F' R U2 D' F 
5. 26.46 L B' F L' U2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 R D B D B F' L' D2 U L2 B2 R2 
6. (33.83) U2 D L' F' U D L2 D' L2 D2 B F2 U F' R2 F' L' F' D' L D' L2 R' D' U 
7. 27.70 R D U' R F' L' B2 F2 U' F' R2 L' F2 L2 R' U L2 U' F U F' B R2 F U2 
8. 24.96 F' R' F' B2 D2 L2 B' L2 F D' B D2 R2 B L' U' R' F' U2 B' U' D' F' B' R 
9. 27.07 D R' B2 L' D2 L U2 R2 U' D2 F' R U' B F2 D2 B' U2 F D L U2 B' R2 L 
10. 26.35 D' L U F U2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B' D' F' R2 F' B U' B D R L' D2 L F' U 
11. 24.62 R2 U2 R D' L B L' U2 R2 B2 R D2 F' B2 D' F' R' L' F D' R F D2 F2 L 
12. 28.97 B L' F2 U2 R L' F U D R' F2 B2 D2 U F L' R2 B2 F D' R' L2 F' R2 D2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 16, 2011)

6x6 in *4:59.03* 
Cube: unmodified V Cube 6


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 2L2 D' 2U' L' U' B 3U2 3R' U B2 2B' D2 3F' 2U2 3R' R2 2B' 3R2 U' 2F2 2L' B' L 2L 2R' B 2L' B2 2B' 2U' B2 2L 3R2 2R U' 3F 2F U B 2F' F' 2L2 B2 2F 3R 3F' D' R2 3U F2 L2 2L' R' 2D' U2 B2 D 2U U' B' L2 2L 3R' D' U' 3R2 R 2U2 B2 L2 2L R2 2F2 F 2R 2B 3F U' 2L2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 16, 2011)

Average of 5: 10.59


Spoiler



1. (11.69) * D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 L D' L' D' U F' D' F2 L2 U2 D' F' R B' R2 U2 D' L 
2. 10.20 * U2 L D2 R D2 F2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 R D B' F' U L2 F2 U' D' L' U' 
3. 11.06 * D2 U' L2 B' D' L U R' L' U B' F' D' L R' F' L' F U2 R F2 R2 U F L2 
4. (9.55) * B' R2 F L2 B L R D R2 B' L2 U2 D' R' D' R L U L R2 F R F R' B2 
5. 10.51 * R D' F2 U L' F2 B' R B U B R F R U R L' U' F2 R2 L' F2 D L' R'



Average of 12: 11.01


Spoiler



1. 10.20 * U2 L D2 R D2 F2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 R D B' F' U L2 F2 U' D' L' U' 
2. 11.06 * D2 U' L2 B' D' L U R' L' U B' F' D' L R' F' L' F U2 R F2 R2 U F L2 
3. (9.55) * B' R2 F L2 B L R D R2 B' L2 U2 D' R' D' R L U L R2 F R F R' B2 
4. 10.51 * R D' F2 U L' F2 B' R B U B R F R U R L' U' F2 R2 L' F2 D L' R' 
5. 11.81 * R' B U L' R2 D' B' U' D B R2 D U2 L F L R2 F2 U R' F2 B2 D' L2 R' 
6. (13.17) * F U2 D L B D' L' D L' D U L' B U D2 L R2 F2 U2 F B D2 U L' B' 
7. 10.80 * R D' L' U B' L2 D' R F' R2 U2 F R' U R' D' F' U R2 L2 D2 R L B' F' 
8. 9.95 * F' U R' U' L2 D L' R' D L' U F2 R' F2 U R L' B' D B U' F2 U B U2 
9. 13.00 * U D R D' L U B' U2 F R F' B' R2 F R2 U2 R D2 B' U' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 
10. 11.54 * F' D R2 D' F' B L R2 D2 L2 D' B R' D' R' F2 D L2 F R B R' F B' U2 
11. 11.36 * U' F' U' L2 R' U D B U B' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B2 R' F R' L2 D B2 U 
12. 9.89 * D2 L' B2 R' D' F B R2 D2 B F2 L' B2 U' F' L D R2 L' F2 R' F B R' F2



Average of 100: 11.82


Spoiler



1. 11.73 * L F2 U' F' B' L' D' U' L2 U R2 B R' F2 R F' R2 D U2 R2 U' B' F D U 
2. 10.18 * R' F R' D U2 R U' B L' D' R2 L' B' L D2 B2 R U' F2 D' U B' D' B2 F 
3. 11.68 * D B2 L' D' F U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R D2 R B2 U' F2 R' D2 L R B2 F2 U' B L 
4. 12.45 * F2 U B2 F U D R F' B' D B' L D U' L R B' D' U' L F' L' D2 L R 
5. 10.42 * L2 B' D F2 U' L2 D' B' D2 U L' B' L' R U D' B2 D R' D' U L U B2 L2 
6. 13.17 * R2 B' D2 B' D' R2 L F L2 R U' R2 U F U F2 B' L2 F U F2 D2 U B' R2 
7. 11.69 * D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 L D' L' D' U F' D' F2 L2 U2 D' F' R B' R2 U2 D' L 
8. 10.20 * U2 L D2 R D2 F2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 R D B' F' U L2 F2 U' D' L' U' 
9. 11.06 * D2 U' L2 B' D' L U R' L' U B' F' D' L R' F' L' F U2 R F2 R2 U F L2 
10. 9.55 * B' R2 F L2 B L R D R2 B' L2 U2 D' R' D' R L U L R2 F R F R' B2 
11. 10.51 * R D' F2 U L' F2 B' R B U B R F R U R L' U' F2 R2 L' F2 D L' R' 
12. 11.81 * R' B U L' R2 D' B' U' D B R2 D U2 L F L R2 F2 U R' F2 B2 D' L2 R' 
13. 13.17 * F U2 D L B D' L' D L' D U L' B U D2 L R2 F2 U2 F B D2 U L' B' 
14. 10.80 * R D' L' U B' L2 D' R F' R2 U2 F R' U R' D' F' U R2 L2 D2 R L B' F' 
15. 9.95 * F' U R' U' L2 D L' R' D L' U F2 R' F2 U R L' B' D B U' F2 U B U2 
16. 13.00 * U D R D' L U B' U2 F R F' B' R2 F R2 U2 R D2 B' U' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 
17. 11.54 * F' D R2 D' F' B L R2 D2 L2 D' B R' D' R' F2 D L2 F R B R' F B' U2 
18. 11.36 * U' F' U' L2 R' U D B U B' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B2 R' F R' L2 D B2 U 
19. 9.89 * D2 L' B2 R' D' F B R2 D2 B F2 L' B2 U' F' L D R2 L' F2 R' F B R' F2 
20. 12.97 * B D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 R' F' U B R' B D' L D' L R B L' D' L2 B L' 
21. 11.41 * D2 U2 R B' L2 F' D2 L B R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L D F R' F2 D' R2 B' U 
22. 13.95 * D' L2 R U2 F' B2 R2 U' B' L2 F' B2 L D L B L F B2 D U L2 D L2 R 
23. 10.79 * D U L D' B L2 R2 F D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' U' B' D' B L B U2 L D 
24. 10.77 * L' U B' U D' L U D' B L F B2 D L D F L2 F2 L2 D F' D2 R' U2 L 
25. 12.59 * R2 F B R2 U B' R' F' R' D L U R2 B L F D L2 D' F B U' F B L' 
26. 10.71 * U2 F' D2 R B' R U2 B2 D U F R F2 B R2 B2 R' D' U' R' F' L2 B U2 L' 
27. 11.32 * R B D U B F D2 F B' L B R' L U2 B' U' R L2 D L' R F' U2 L D' 
28. 13.97 * F2 R F2 L2 U R' L U2 F' L' F R2 F2 D L' U' L R2 B' F2 R' B2 R U2 R 
29. 13.51 * D2 R U D R' F R D2 L2 B' U D F D2 R' U' F' B U' F L U L2 F' U2 
30. 9.14 * B2 F2 L U' L2 B U L' R' U' D' B' D' L' U2 R2 F2 U L F R' D2 L2 B2 L2 
31. 10.90 * L' U2 L R2 F2 U2 R B' D' U' L' B' R' U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 D' F2 U' D' R2 F2 
32. 10.66 * R L B2 L' B' L R' D F L F2 U2 L' F2 D R' U2 F' B2 U D2 R' L' F U2 
33. 10.91 * D' U2 L' U L R2 D2 B2 F R U2 L' D U2 B D' B D U B2 R U' D B' F 
34. 13.86 * L D U2 L' U' L2 F' U' B' R' U' B2 R U D B2 U D B2 F2 R B R2 B L 
35. 11.45 * D2 B D2 L' B2 D' F2 U2 D2 L' U2 D' L2 D' F' D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 B' R D2 B' 
36. 11.95 * B2 R' D' L' U' B2 U' B D2 R' L U D' L' R U2 B L2 B L D2 L D2 F' L 
37. 11.40 * R2 D2 L2 B R' F U2 F2 R2 F2 R' L B' R D U' L' F B U2 R L2 U' L D 
38. 12.61 * U2 R2 B' F D2 R2 B2 L' B' R2 F' R U' R U2 R U' B' F' L2 F2 R2 B L2 D' 
39. 9.24 * F D R' U F' L2 R' U L' U R D2 R2 L' D' R' F' B2 D' L B2 D2 B' R' B2 
40. 13.96 * U' F2 D F B' R U2 F B' R2 L2 D R B F2 U2 R2 D2 B' U R2 B2 D L' F2 
41. 10.53 * L U' D L' F B' R2 F' R' D B U2 F D' U' R2 B2 R' B' U2 R B' L' F B 
42. 11.82 * R' D2 B D2 B L' D U2 R' L D2 U2 F' B L2 F2 R' D R2 L D' L' F' B' D2 
43. 13.66 * B' F2 L' R' U' L' R2 D2 R2 F B' L2 F D' R2 B' F R' B2 F R' L F2 R D 
44. 10.43 * R F2 L2 B U F2 L2 D2 B' U B2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 U B' L U2 R' D2 R B2 R' 
45. 12.94 * D2 R B U B2 L2 B L B F' D2 U' R' U2 F2 D R' U2 L' F' U F2 U' D2 L2 
46. 11.51 * B R' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' R2 U L2 D' U' L2 D' R' U R B D' F2 R2 L' U' 
47. 11.12 * F' R2 U' D R' L' F' R L2 F' R L2 F U B2 U2 R D2 F B R B R2 D2 L2 
48. 11.73 * F2 B' R2 D U R' B2 R' L U' B D B2 D2 F' B D L B F2 R' L' B2 D' R' 
49. 10.50 * U' D2 L2 B' L F' B2 U2 R' L2 D' F U' B' F R' B D2 B' U' B U' B2 R2 U2 
50. 12.93 * F2 R2 F2 L D2 F B2 U2 L' D R' L' B2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 U R' D' U2 B' F2 L2 
51. 11.50 * U' B2 R F B D2 L R2 B2 D B U' D' B' L F2 R' F U2 B' L2 B' U F' U2 
52. 12.14 * D B' D2 U2 R2 B U' R2 F L' B F2 R2 D B U' F' R' D' R' L2 F U F R2 
53. 11.90 * R2 B' L' B F' L' D' L B R L2 U L2 B' D' B' L B D2 U L2 B' L B2 L 
54. 11.56 * D2 U B L U L' R' U' B' R' B U2 L U D2 B2 R' U' D R' D2 B F R' L' 
55. 11.92 * L' R' U' B' R' F' R' U B' R2 L B U B R' B2 F2 R' F2 D R B F' U F 
56. 12.99 * B D B' U' F D L' F2 B' U' R2 F2 B L2 R F' L F2 R D R L D F R' 
57. 13.59 * R2 L' D' L2 U' R2 F L B2 D2 F' R' B L R B2 D' F' U2 B R2 B' U' B' L' 
58. 13.06 * L2 F2 B R F D R D' R' D B' R' B2 U' B R2 D2 F B2 R2 F' R U' B' F 
59. 11.77 * D2 U' L' R' B2 R2 B F' U2 B' F L2 U' R' F2 B' L F2 U L2 D R D' U2 L' 
60. 12.61 * D2 L' R D2 B2 F2 R' F' B' U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 U' D2 R2 D U' R' D2 F' L R 
61. 13.10 * U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R' B R2 U' L R U2 R D2 F' D' L2 R D U' R' U2 B2 F' U 
62. 12.18 * B F' L R F R' U' L2 R' U2 B' L2 U L' U' B U D2 L U F B' R2 D2 L' 
63. 11.43 * U R' F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F U B F2 R2 B L2 B U D F B R D B' D B' U' 
64. 11.15 * F2 L R2 B2 R D F' D2 R2 B' L R' B' L' R' F2 U' F2 R' B2 U D' L D L' 
65. 11.76 * R' D L2 B2 R' D2 L' F B2 L' U' R' U' B' D2 L' D U F B2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 
66. 12.85 * U R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 L R U' B2 R2 U' R' U2 L2 R U' L U R L' D' B U2 
67. 14.55 * R F R' D U L2 D2 R2 U L D' L' U' B F' D2 U L' D' B R L F2 B2 L' 
68. 12.09 * F B' U2 F' D2 B F L F U L' U L2 U2 B' D2 R U' L2 R F2 U' F' R B' 
69. 10.30 * B' D2 F' U' R U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 F' D B D2 F L2 B L' R U2 F' U' R' F B 
70. 12.50 * R U F D' R' B2 R' U' L R' U' L B' U F U L' F L2 U' F2 U2 B L' B2 
71. 12.54 * B L2 D L2 F' R U2 F B R' B' D L' D B' D' U B2 D' F D' F' L R2 D' 
72. 12.50 * R U' B2 L' F' D' B2 R2 U' F' L2 F2 R L D2 F' B U2 F' L2 D F2 R' D U' 
73. 14.43 * L' R2 B' U2 F2 B L' R B L F U2 D2 L2 F' D' R D' F2 L2 R' U F2 D' F2 
74. 11.30 * L U2 L' B D F' R' D' L U' D B2 L2 U R2 F B2 L' R' D2 U2 B D2 B' D 
75. 10.71 * U' L F D2 L D' U2 B F U' D2 R' U R2 B R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U F' B2 L 
76. 11.63 * B L' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U F' D2 F L' B D' U F2 L' D F2 R U R2 D 
77. 11.39 * D' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 L B F' D' B U' D2 R' D2 L B' U D2 R2 B' L' U B' D2 
78. 12.64 * B D2 B' L2 R F R' D2 B' F L B2 U2 D2 F2 D' F' B2 R2 U R' L2 F L2 F 
79. 12.90 * D2 B R2 F' B' R' B2 U' B' U' F U2 R D L2 B U L F2 U F2 R D2 U B2 
80. 11.62 * R' B L' D' R' L F R2 B' F2 D' L B D' B2 F' U' L' B U2 D' F' B R2 D2 
81. 11.19 * R2 D R2 U L2 R2 D L F B U2 D R L2 U2 D2 L' B2 F U' B R F L' R 
82. 12.21 * R2 D' U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L2 R2 B L2 B2 F2 U F2 R' B2 L D B2 F' L' B' 
83. 11.93 * L2 F R B2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 U R' L2 F R' U' B' R2 F' R2 B2 L' B2 F2 R 
84. 11.18 * F L' B' U2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 F L F' B R2 B' L B' L' F D2 L' B U L U2 
85. 12.35 * L D' B2 F2 L' D F2 U' D R2 U2 F2 B' D2 L D' B2 U' F2 U' B' D2 F' L2 B 
86. (14.98) * U B F' R2 L' F' U F' R2 L2 U' R' F D F2 B2 L2 B' D U' L B R L D' 
87. 10.94 * B2 D B2 R' L B U2 R2 U2 F D' L' D2 B L' D2 L' B2 U F' R' B2 R2 L B2 
88. 13.12 * F U B' L2 D' B U2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L R D F2 B U' B' D B' D U' F2 
89. 10.83 * F2 L U L F2 R2 B' U' F B R' L D L2 R' F2 R B2 D' B R D2 B' U R2 
90. 13.18 * B U2 F' L F' L B' F2 U L2 D F2 D' F U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 B' R' 
91. 9.90 * B F2 U' D2 F2 L B' U2 B' F2 D' L' B' R F2 D' B L D B L2 R U B2 L2 
92. 11.24 * D2 B2 R D' R L' D' B U2 R U F2 U' F D2 B2 U' R D L' F L F2 L2 B 
93. 11.99 * F' L R2 F D L' F' R D2 R F' R' D' F2 D L B L F U' D' F' U D2 R2 
94. 12.80 * U F2 B D U2 L D' U' L2 D2 F' R F2 U' R2 B2 R U2 B2 R' L D2 L' F2 B' 
95. 11.41 * B L R' D R2 B' R' D' R' D2 F2 B R2 B R F L' F U2 R2 B' F2 L' D' F 
96. 13.32 * F2 L2 F' D F D2 U2 R' U2 B F U D F' D' B2 F D R L U R B D2 F 
97. 12.78 * R F' R2 U2 F' B2 L R U2 D F' R' D' F2 R' B' D R F L2 U2 R' B F2 L2 
98. 9.06 * R2 U2 B2 L2 F L U2 F' R B' D2 F' D2 R' F R' L2 U L' U' L R2 U2 F L2 
99. 12.78 * R2 B2 L2 R F R2 F D2 F' D L2 B R' F2 B2 L F D' R D B2 D' L2 F L' 
100. (8.80) * D2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B' D' U B' D2 U2 F B L2 F2 D' B D' U2 F B U' B2 D2



Both the average of 12 and 100 are PB's, but the average of 5 is .05 away from PB.


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 16, 2011)

3x3 avg12: 15.53
3x3 best avg5: 14.44
14.61, 16.66, 14.81, 14.07, 14.44, (11.87), 16.43, 16.35, (17.70), 17.29, 16.18, 14.48


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

Been a while since I improved OH..

Average of 12: 32.51
1. (36.13) B' D' B F2 L F' R L2 F' U2 D R' D' B U L2 D2 L D B' L' U B2 R D 
2. 31.57 F2 D U2 L2 R B2 D2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' B L U' R' B2 F L2 F' R B R B' 
3. 34.41 B2 F2 R D2 U' B' L U2 D B R U' B2 L R D2 B F L U' D L D' F' B' 
4. (29.13) B2 D2 R' L B2 L' D' L' F2 U2 L' U R D2 L B D U' L' B' R' U2 B D2 B 
5. 34.67 D R B2 F' D' R' L2 B' F2 L U B2 R' L2 F' D U' F U2 F B R' F2 D2 U 
6. 35.39 D R L F' B L' B' U D R D2 U F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F B2 L' D R2 B' R2 
7. 31.02 B' R2 U R2 F L2 R2 B' F R2 U2 B F' R' F L' U F U2 F' U F B' L' D2 
8. 31.30 L' U R2 L2 U D B2 L R2 U' L' R' F B U2 D B' D' L' R B' F R' D U2 
9. 29.17 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F' R F2 B2 R2 D L' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L D U' L' 
10. 33.04 B2 L U D' R' U2 B F2 R' B R' U2 D' L U2 L F' R2 U' D2 B' R U2 L R2 
11. 29.36 B' L2 B2 D L' B D U' L F2 D2 L F U B2 F L2 D2 U2 B R F2 D' F B 
12. 35.16 F' U2 B' F L' B' R D' R L2 B' D' U B' R' D' R F L D' R' F U' D2 B'


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

omfg. first sub 10

9.39 D' F2 D R U' B2 R' L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 U R' D' L2 B' D

Sune H perm as LL.

I was doing OH practice, saw this scramble and was like "I have to do this 2h, this is epic scramble"


----------



## cubeslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally, after three years of cubing, I got a 16.5 sec solve ! I have not been this excited since when I broke the minute barrier a year ago.


----------



## pappas (Apr 17, 2011)

Temporarily switching to yau. 51.79 4x4 single and 1:58.xy 5x5 single.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 17, 2011)

wtf wtf wtf wtf 6x6

4:34.11, 4:44.81, 4:23.78, (3:36.54), 3:55.64, 4:30.25, 4:35.21, 3:59.64, 3:58.42, 3:59.71, (4:56.91), 4:29.70 = *4:19.13*

In there is a 4:08.51 avg5 

my old 6x6 PB's were: single 4:23.53 / avg5 4:33.95 / avg12 4:46.92

wtf almost 30 second improvement


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 17, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Average of 5: 10.59
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Temporarily switching to yau. 51.79 4x4 single and 1:58.xy 5x5 single.


 
Dude, no-one uses Yau for 5x5. Except Tim Major.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Dude, no-one uses Yau for 5x5. Except Tim Major.


 
wat. I don't use Yau for 5x5 xD


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, you switched.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 17, 2011)

Non lucky PB 18.05

U2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' U' F2 U B R L'

Previous 19.42

edit for punctuation


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2011)

18 minutes?! Wish I had your patience.

That scramble looks kinda weird (possibly a generated "easy scramble"); here's a solution:
Double xcross: x2 R' L F' L U' L D2 [7]
F2L 3: R' U R [10]
F2L 4: R U R' U2 R U R' [16]
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' [20]
PLL: U [21]
I dunno if you started like this, but if you did, it's certainly not non-lucky


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 17, 2011)

wow 21 move speed solution, nice find michael.


----------



## Toby (Apr 17, 2011)

3x3 2min 37 seconds. Thats my record for my first day cubing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Toby said:


> 3x3 2min 37 seconds. Thats my record for my first day cubing.


 
Nice beginning time :tu.


----------



## Toby (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks  Whats the average?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Toby said:


> Thanks  Whats the average?


 
No idea. It varies person to person. Some people progress quick, some don't. Some don't practice much, some do. For the 1st day 2 1/2 minutes is pretty decent from what my beginning times were (5+ minutes)


----------



## Toby (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh cool . Too bad my cube broke  I guess rubiks isn't that good at making their own product...


----------



## pappas (Apr 17, 2011)

44.29 4x4 single. Dont know if its a pb or not. Retensioned my dayan.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 17, 2011)

Found my solution to my first sub 10 solve

D' F2 D R U' B2 R' L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 U R' D' L2 B' D

x2 y D F D'
U' L U2 L2 U' L
y' L U L' U L U' L'
L' U L U2 y L U L'
R U' R'
R U R' U R U2 R'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

like 4.34 tps or something, I forget what my calculator said. 40 move speed solution


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 17, 2011)

First keyboard 5x5 sim solve - 302:48.86 
I'm not really that slow, I was just out for a while while I was doing it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 17, 2011)

j-flysim 3x3

16.72, 16.77, 19.61, 17.58, (28.38), 21.23, 15.02, 18.72, 16.99, 17.93, (14.48), 15.89 = 17.64


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 17, 2011)

3x3 avg100 PB 

10.86[PLL skip], 13.06, 14.00, 17.02, 16.75, 12.31[OLL skip], 11.90, (10.08[OLL skip]), 17.31, 13.68, 13.97[PLL skip], 16.44, 16.58, 15.22, 17.00, 17.08, 11.59[PLL skip], 12.36, 12.78, 14.44, 13.77, 16.44, 17.40, 12.71, 14.08, 16.75, 14.30, 16.18, 14.65, 19.05, 11.81, 14.81, 14.83, 16.56, 17.90, 15.13, (19.91), 17.63, 13.63, 13.38, 15.43, 15.19, 15.59, 10.18[PLL skip], 16.22, 16.31, 14.19, 17.61, 15.94, 13.80, 17.69, 16.11, 15.43, 16.47, 15.05, 15.00, 14.46, 12.94, 16.46, 15.16, 15.18, 16.28, 15.61, 19.13, 17.33, 18.16, 15.38, 14.19, 15.16, 18.13+, 15.18, 17.19, _*13.18, 11.30, 11.97, 12.53, 10.65*, 13.46, 15.68, 13.15, 13.86, 14.66, 14.18, 15.41_, 18.58, 14.19, 14.78, 14.30, 14.36, 14.71, 13.65, 16.63, 13.72[OLL skip], 16.30, 14.11, 14.21, 14.90, 15.80, 13.71, 15.58 = 14.97 

I didn't even bother trying to roll it.  PB by 0.45.

Bold is best avg 5:
(13.18), 11.30, 11.97, 12.53, (10.65) = 11.93
0.02 away from PB 

Italics is best avg 12:
13.18, 11.30, 11.97, 12.53, (10.65), 13.46, (15.68), 13.15, 13.86, 14.66, 14.18, 15.41 = 13.37
PB by about 0.4. 

The last solve was a bit of a dodgy timer stop, but I'm still counting it.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 17, 2011)

3x3 OH in *20.03 (PLL skip) * 


Spoiler



Scramble: D L' R' F L2 R' B2 F D' U L2 R' D' B2 L F D' R' F' R' B U' B2 D U2


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 17, 2011)

7x7

6.24.35 6.21.12 5.48.37 = *6.11.28*



Spoiler



2R 2D' 2R2 2F2 3B2 B' 2D' D2 2F' 3D2 F 3L 2R2 3F2 2D B' 3R R' 3L 2D 2L' 3F2 2U L 2U2 3L' R2 D2 2D 3F2 2B2 B U' D 3F' 3R' 2F2 D2 3R 2D R 2R' 3B 2U R' 3D2 L2 2U2 2B 2D D' 3R2 L' 2B2 R' 3L2 3R' 2D 3U2 3R 3L 3F 3L R2 2U2 2R F2 L' 3F' B2 3U' 3B 3R2 B2 F' 3R' U2 2D 3B' 3F2 3U U2 3F' U2 D2 3L 2B D2 3L 2F2 D R2 F 2F 3U2 3L2 2B 3F' D U'

D2 F2 D' L' 3U2 F 3U2 3R' 2B2 L2 3D' D 3B2 2U' 2R 2B2 2U' D' 3B2 L 2L U' 3U2 F' L2 2B 2L 3U' R2 U F 2L2 3L D 2R2 3D2 U2 2R2 F2 2U U2 R 2D2 2U' 3L2 B2 2U2 R2 D 2R' D 3L' F B2 3D2 L2 B' 2B' 2L' D' L D2 3L' 3R 2D2 3R' 2L' 2F R' 2U2 3U 3R' 2D R F2 B' U' 3F 3B' 3L2 2L' 3U' 3D 3R U2 2U 2L 3B 2R B' R' 3D' 2D' B L 2R2 3U L' 2D B'

3D' U L' D' 2U2 L2 2R2 2U2 U' B' 2R2 D2 2L2 2D' 3L2 R2 3D2 B 2F2 3D' 3L2 D 3D2 U2 2B 3L B' 3U2 2L' 2B' 3R2 3B2 3F2 2F' 2D 3B' 3D 3U L' 2L F' 3U 3L 2D' L' 2R2 2B' D L2 3D' 3R' 2D2 2B2 D' 3L2 R2 F' 3L D 2U2 U2 B2 3R2 D2 L F2 R U R' 2B 3U2 R' B' 2B' 3R 2B' U2 B2 3F 2L2 B 3U2 3L D2 2D' 3D 2L' 2U' 2L 2U' 2R' 2D L2 2D' 3U' U' 2B L' F 3D'

Last 2 scrambles from race to sub5 thread, straight into weekly competition16 .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

R' F' B' R B' L U B' F L2 R' D' U B2 U2 R2 L F2 B2 D' R' U R' L' F
8.98 Full Step NL single. LL was bad T into J. Beats my NL pb.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2011)

best avg5: 27.95 | best:	24.43 | worst:	31.52 | std:	3.0%
best avg12: 29.48 | best:	22.23 | worst:	35.30 | std:	9.8%
session avg: 29.36| best:	22.23 | worst:	35.30 | std:	12.8%

All with Roux, and only a little bit of cheating on LSE. :3


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 17, 2011)

wtfwtfwtfwtfwtfwtfwtf 7x7

from this week's weekly comp:
6:25.07, 6:46.71, 7:56.71, 6:40.84, 6:47.51 = 6:45.02 avg5

Old single PB from last week was 7:40.98, and avg5 was 7:53.26

wtf over a minute improvement


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

New single PB 12.02 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U' B D' U2 R' U2 F' U2 L D' U'

I'd reconstruct it because I got it on video but I really don't feel like it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 17, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Are you kidding me?!


 
Nope, not at all. 

Although this was a bit of a hot streak, so I'm averaging about 12.1 or so on normal solves.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2011)

WHAT THE F***

Average of 5: 1.41
1. 1.59 U' R U R' F2 R' F2 U2
2. (0.64) U2 F R2 F2 R' F' R U2
3. (2.19) U' R' U R U' F2 R' F U
4. 1.71 F' R' U F2 U' F2 U' F U
5. 0.92 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F R'

jflysim 2x2.


----------



## plechoss (Apr 17, 2011)

Some good official averages today:
2x2 2.70
3x3 9.35 (all 5 solves were 9.xx)
OH 15.83


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

New Roux single PB! 20.74 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F D' R B F2 L' B2 R L2 U R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2011)

moar jflysim 2x2.

Average of 12: 1.70
1. 1.44 U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R'
2. 1.91 U' F' U' F U' F' U' R
3. 0.59 U' R' F2 R U2 R'
4. 1.68 U' F U2 R' F R U' F' U2
5. (0.48) R' F' R' F' U2 R
6. 1.79 R U R U2 F' U2 F U R2
7. (2.31) U2 R U2 R' F R' F R F' R'
8. 1.80 F2 R U2 R' F2 U F R U'
9. 2.29 R F R F2 U' R F' R' F2
10. 2.03 R U2 F' U' R U R2 U R2
11. 1.93 F' U R' U R2 U F2 U F' U'
12. 1.56 F' R F' R F R U' R'

UWR?

First 5 are 1.24 avg5


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

1:08.56, *59.28*, 1:04.29,* 57.35*, 1:09.60, 1:04.45, 1:06.23, 1:03.91, *48.29*, 1:01.81, *57.85*, 1:01.43=*1:02.52*

PB single/average. Not too much parity. 4x4x4. Second sub50 ever.

Edit-Rolled 1:08 with 1:02.18 giving me *1:01.88*. Ready for Cornell on Saturday .


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2011)

0.25 R' U' R F U' = 20tps

also:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.92
1. 2.20 F' U2 F' R' U R F2 R U'
2. 3.46 R' U' F' U' F2 R U' R F2
3. 3.93 R2 F2 R U2 R F2 U' R2 U
4. 3.07 F R2 F' R' F U' R F'
5. 10.69 R F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2
6. (12.84) F2 U' R2 F R U' R2 F U'
7. 7.72 F' R2 F' R F' R' U
8. 3.01 U2 R U2 R' U2 F R2 F'
9. 2.73 U R' U R' U F' U' F2
10. 5.08 R' F2 R' U' F R2 U R2 U2
11. 3.52 U2 F' U R' U R' U2 F2 R2
12. 4.02 F2 R2 F R F2 U F2 R' F'
13. 9.84 R F R F' U F2 R' U' F R'
14. 6.77 U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R F R U2
15. 2.22 U2 R U F2 R' F' U F'
16. 3.79 R F' R' F U' R U' F' U2
17. 3.08 R U2 R U2 F R U2 F2 U'
18. 9.19 U' F U R2 F' R' F U' R' U'
19. 3.63 R' F U' R U2 F' U' F2
20. 3.86 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2
21. 1.35 F2 R' U R' U' R F2
22. 3.32 R2 U' F2 U2 F' R U' F2 R
23. 8.86 R F R' U' F U' F2 U' R2
24. 3.77 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R F' U'
25. 2.83 F' U2 F U' F U2 F' R
26. 2.04 U R' F' R U' F U2 R2 F'
27. 1.59 U' R U R' F2 R' F2 U2
28. 0.64 U2 F R2 F2 R' F' R U2
29. 2.19 U' R' U R U' F2 R' F U
30. 1.71 F' R' U F2 U' F2 U' F U
31. 0.92 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F R'
32. 1.90 R' F R' U R' U
33. 1.90 F' R F R2 U2 R'
34. 2.22 F' R2 F R' U2 F U R
35. 1.91 U F2 R2 U' R F U' F' U'
36. 2.00 U2 F' R F2 U' F R' F2 R
37. 2.24 F' R U' F U' R F2 R' U'
38. 2.44 F2 U F R' U2 R' U R2
39. 1.79 F R2 F R U2 R U' F U2
40. 1.64 R F' U2 R' U F R2 F R
41. 2.22 F2 U2 R U R2 F R' U2 R'
42. 2.22 F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R
43. 2.00 U R2 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F U'
44. 2.46 U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 F R' F
45. 2.24 U' F' U2 F U' R F R'
46. 1.90 F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R'
47. 2.17 F' U2 F' R2 F' R F2 R2 U
48. 1.05 F2 R U F U2
49. 1.86 U2 F R' F' R U R' U'
50. 2.48 F2 R' F R2 F' R' U F2
51. 2.60 F' U F R2 U2 F' R'
52. 1.83 F' U R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F U2
53. 2.16 R F2 U2 F' U' R U R F2
54. 2.28 R2 U F2 U F' U F' U2 F
55. 2.88 F R' F U' F2 U R' F' U'
56. 1.65 R' U R2 F R' F' U'
57. 2.13 F R' U R' F R U' F'
58. 2.55 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' U2
59. 3.00 F' U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U2
60. 1.72 R2 F R' U' F U' R F2 U
61. 2.31 F U2 R U R U
62. 1.71 F' U' R F' U' R2 U2 R' F2
63. 2.06 F R' U F2 U R F2 U2
64. 1.78 R U F U2 R' U F2 R'
65. 0.92 F' R F R2 F U' F2 U' R' U'
66. 1.76 R2 F' R' F R U' R2 F
67. 1.88 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R'
68. 2.09 U F R2 F2 U R' U' R2
69. 2.30 R' F' U2 R F' U R' F2 R2
70. 1.68 R2 U R2 U F R2 F2 U R'
71. 1.88 R2 F2 R U' R' F R' U R
72. 3.05 R F2 U R' F R2 F' R2 U2
73. 4.11 R2 U2 F2 R U' R U2 F' U'
74. 2.81 U' F' U R2 F2 U R F2
75. 6.70 U R2 F R' U' R2 U' F2 R'
76. 2.26 F U R2 F' U F R2 U' R2
77. 7.90 R F U2 R' F R2 F U' R2 U2
78. 8.93 R' F R F2 U2 R2 F' R'
79. 7.03 F2 U2 F U' R F2 U' R' F'
80. 4.39 R' U' R F' R F R' F R
81. 2.02 F' U F2 R' F R U' R' U2
82. 1.88 R' F R2 F R2 U' F R2 F2 U'
83. 2.28 F' U2 F R' F2 R' U2 R' U2
84. 2.09 U2 F2 R U2 R' U R' F2 U
85. 1.98 U' F' U R U F2 R2 U2 R'
86. 1.44 U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R'
87. 1.91 U' F' U' F U' F' U' R
88. 0.59 U' R' F2 R U2 R'
89. 1.68 U' F U2 R' F R U' F' U2
90. (0.48) R' F' R' F' U2 R
91. 1.79 R U R U2 F' U2 F U R2
92. 2.31 U2 R U2 R' F R' F R F' R'
93. 1.80 F2 R U2 R' F2 U F R U'
94. 2.29 R F R F2 U' R F' R' F2
95. 2.03 R U2 F' U' R U R2 U R2
96. 1.93 F' U R' U R2 U F2 U F' U'
97. 1.56 F' R F' R F R U' R'
98. 1.80 R' U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 F' U'
99. 1.89 U' R2 U F' U F U' F2
100. 2.83 R2 F R' F2 U R' F2 U'


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2011)

Vinny said:


> New single PB 12.02 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U' B D' U2 R' U2 F' U2 L D' U'
> 
> I'd reconstruct it because I got it on video but I really don't feel like it.


z2 R' L U' L F' D' R' D
R U' R'
U' L' U L2 U' L'
y' R U R'
U2 y' L' U' L
f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F'
(U') L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 (U2)


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

Julian said:


> z2 R' L U' L F' D' R' D
> R U' R'
> U' L' U L2 U' L'
> y' R U R'
> ...


 
That's a good solution, but not mine. I remember a J perm in the end haha. I have it on my YouTube channel I just didn't want to reconstruct it.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 18, 2011)

First sub-60 OH solve

54.73

In preparation for Cornell. I never practice OH


----------



## EricReese (Apr 18, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> First sub-60 OH solve
> 
> 54.73
> 
> In preparation for Cornell. I never practice OH


Prepin for Cornell as well

Average of 12: 31.59
1. 31.36 L R2 F L R' D' R2 B D' L2 D R B' U2 R2 B' F U' B F R' B2 U R L 
2. 32.62 F2 L2 R D' B2 F' D2 L2 F2 B2 U R' U' B' U2 R2 U2 L F U' D F2 R U B' 
3. (34.82) F D2 L U2 R' F' U L' B U2 L2 F L' F2 R' L' F' B U' F' L2 B L' U' D2 
4. 31.90 U' B D' R B L' B2 R' U F' D U F' U' L D2 U L2 F' U' L' F' L' U2 B' 
5. (22.26[ sune J perm]) R2 D' F' B' R2 B' R' F R' D U L' R F L2 D B L' R2 F2 B R B R2 B' 
6. 30.71 B2 U B2 U B2 R' L2 D2 F' R F2 L D2 R' U B2 L' B' L F2 U' B2 L2 B D 
7. 29.68 L2 F L2 D F L' R2 U2 D R U' D L2 F2 B L U R D' B L2 B F' D' B 
8. 30.61 R' U2 D2 B' L2 U2 R B R' U R2 L B F' L R2 F2 U' L U' R' L F L' R 
9. 34.70 L D' B L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R' B2 D U2 B2 F' D2 B D2 U L' F' U2 D2 F 
10. 28.90 B2 U F2 U' B' L D2 U B D2 B2 F' L2 F' L' D2 U' B F R' L U B2 L' F 
11. 33.71 D2 U L2 D B' L F' D2 R2 D L2 D U L2 F' U F' R D2 F R U F U2 B' 
12. 31.68 F' B L F U2 D L U' D L2 B2 F' U2 F' B2 D2 L' R' F L B2 U' L2 F L2

PB ao12, with a sexy single,

edit: Just realized that single was pb lol. Woops

edit2- old pb of 22.80 was PLL skip, this one was full step


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 18, 2011)

lol thanks Eric talk about a motivation killer

PB OH Ao5 Ao12 and Single. Other accomplishment: Doing 12 OH solves and then having the will to try and roll to a sub 1:20 Ao12.

number of times: 13/13
best time: 54.73
worst time: 1:50.60

current avg5: 1:29.81 (σ = 7.88)
best avg5: 1:14.24 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 1:25.78 (σ = 10.94)
best avg12: 1:21.80 (σ = 9.33)

session avg: 1:24.16 (σ = 11.62)


54.73, 1:20.37, 1:25.44, 1:47.79, 1:13.63, 1:32.07, 1:16.48, 1:12.61+, 1:07.98, 1:40.94, 1:24.83, 1:23.67, 1:50.60

The single was the only 2-look solve. Fat Sune into a U-Perm.


My F2L takes 30-40 seconds. My LL is about the same :fp


----------



## Weston (Apr 18, 2011)

If you're stuck, take a break and you'll be faster when you get back.
9.89, 10.19, 7.73, 11.26, 9.40, 9.36, 10.83, 10.26, 11.36, 10.83, 9.42, 8.86 = 10.03

On a side note, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## pappas (Apr 18, 2011)

Tried yau on 7x7. Got 7:19.68.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 18, 2011)

wat


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Tried yau on 7x7. Got 7:19.68.


 
5:12. L4E is so hard, without messing up the cross.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2011)

7x7 yau lol

I tried a sim solve and got 4:56, the controls make it kind of icky. Definitely not as fast as reduction though.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

OMG FINALLY
AFTER ~2 MONTHS I HAVE IMPROVED AT 3x3

FIRST SUB-16 AVG50: 15.90

15.65, 16.05, 15.45, (12.83), 14.79, 13.96, 14.36, 14.68, 16.66, (17.99), 13.93, 15.84 = 15.14 avg12, PB by .01 

(12.83), (14.79), 13.96, 14.36, 14.68 = 14.33 avg5, PB by .16

YES


----------



## EricReese (Apr 18, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> OMG FINALLY
> AFTER ~2 MONTHS I HAVE IMPROVED AT 3x3
> 
> FIRST SUB-16 AVG50: 15.90
> ...


Congratulations :tu


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 18, 2011)

Was sub-20 until solve 23 or 24. I was going to do at least 50 but I'm tired and all my LL algs are going to ****. Sooo close though


number of times: 25/25
best time: 16.05
worst time: 23.22

current avg5: 20.69 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 19.14 (σ = 0.99)

current avg12: 20.16 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 19.46 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 20.05 (σ = 1.45)


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 18, 2011)

8.75. Not really short, just fluent.

U D2 F' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' D' R2 D' U L2 U F2 L' R2 D F2 B' U2 R2 L D'

y2 D' L R D2
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
R L U2 L' R' (improv multislotting)
d' R' U' R
U M R U R' U R U2 R' U M'
U y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'
53 moves O_O

In session of 16 with 2 10s 

best avg5: 12.23 (σ = 0.61)
(10.12), (16.15), 13.00, 12.19, 11.51, then I got 10.24 rolling the 10.12, then I got 18.80 rolling the 16.15, so the average stayed the same for 3 solves 
best avg12: 13.20 (σ = 2.11)
13.20, 10.12, 16.15, 13.00, 12.19, 11.51, 10.24, (18.80), 15.22, 16.08, 14.30, (8.75)

13.86 average of 18.


----------



## chris w (Apr 18, 2011)

nice tps there, and awesome averages , gperm is cool too

my accomplishment is sub25 avg12 with roux and a 17.8 single, but my blocks suck lots


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 18, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 8.75.
> 
> 53 moves O_O


What, that's like 6 tps


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 18, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> First sub-60 OH solve
> 
> 54.73
> 
> In preparation for Cornell. I never practice OH


 
You can be sub30 by Cornell if you practice. Trust me.
Can't wait to see you (and others) there .


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 18, 2011)

2.59 2x2 avg12, PB by 0.01. Lost the times and deleted the video. Meh.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 18, 2011)

Megaminx in *1:18.09 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2011)

Weston said:


> 9.89, 10.19, 7.73, 11.26, 9.40, 9.36, 10.83, 10.26, 11.36, 10.83, 9.42, 8.86 = 10.03



Whoa, I had no idea you were so fast, Weston.


----------



## RTh (Apr 18, 2011)

Was doing an average of 50 and got an amazing Ao5:


Best average of 5: 16.25
45-49 - (15.01) 15.92 (17.73) 16.27 16.55

Best average of 12: 16.97
43-54 - 18.54 18.48 (15.01) 15.92 17.73 16.27 16.55 17.09 15.71 (19.20) 17.12 16.24

And great Ao12 too =]


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

wtfwtf 3x3 CFOP

number of times: 50/50
best time: *11.24* (old PB was 11.72. Old was a PLL skip, new one is fullstep, with fat antisune + J perm last layer)
worst time: 19.10

current avg5: 15.44 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: *13.31* (σ = 0.50) (old PB set yesterday was 14.33)

current avg12: 15.94 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: *14.62* (σ = 1.45) (old PB set yesterday was 15.14)

session avg: *15.71* (σ = 1.46) (old PB set yesterday was 15.90)

Here was the avg12: (11.24), 12.87, 15.86, 14.01, 13.06, (17.39), 13.49, 14.03, 16.83, 15.96, 16.63, 13.50
First 5 are the 13.31 avg5


3x3, I am back.


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 18, 2011)

4x4: 58.91
Finaly sub-1!!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 18, 2011)

really a failure, but whatever. 
10.81, (8.58), (15.41), 8.66, 13.32 = 10.93 on video.
Here are these if anyone cares:
(8.58) U B2 F' L2 U2 R D U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U B F' U F' D B2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 F'


Spoiler



x2 y L2 F' R' F' D2
U2 L U' L'
y' U2 R U' R'
y R' U R
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'
50/8.58=5.8 TPS


8.66 L2 F B2 U2 L U' R' D B2 U D2 R' D' U' B U D2 R2 U R2 B' D2 F2 B2 R


Spoiler



z2 y L R D R D'
U' R U R' U R U' R'
y' R U2' R' U R U' R'
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R
U2 r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'
65/8.66=7.5 TPS D)


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 18, 2011)

Did a quick Ao12 before I have to leave for class, ended up getting my pb single (both lucky and non lucky pbs), pb Ao5 and pb Ao12 haha Could've easily had my first sub 40 Ao12 if it weren't for the last solve, I screwed up one of the F2L pairs and got flustered and locked up a lot trying to go too fast, then I was doing J-perm when I should've been doing an L-perm... 

43.91 *33.14 43.59 31.97 (30.11) 42.80* 40.76 37.47 41.91 44.34 41.81 (50.61) = 40.17 (*35.97*)


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 18, 2011)

Did a quick Ao12 before I have to leave for class, ended up getting my pb single (both lucky and non lucky pbs), pb Ao5 and pb Ao12 haha Could've easily had my first sub 40 Ao12 if it weren't for the last solve, I screwed up one of the F2L pairs and got flustered and locked up a lot trying to go too fast, then I was doing J-perm when I should've been doing an L-perm... 

43.91 *33.14 43.59 31.97 (30.11) 42.80* 40.76 37.47 41.91 44.34 41.81 (50.61) = 40.17 (*35.97*)


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 19, 2011)

My first real avg of 100: 26.99 and it was sub 27 too! Also two PB singles in there(17.69,17.13) also PB avg of 5: 23.62 and PB avg of 12: 25.13 Lots of PB's!!

27.15, 30.72, 29.84, 25.39, 23.02, 23.69, 27.29, 28.02, 17.69, 31.80, 30.35, 25.70, 24.44, 21.66, 29.19, 26.98, 25.05, 28.64, 25.41, 28.21, 26.43, 28.41, 19.56, 33.03, 28.04, 24.04, 26.06, 20.98, 29.34, 32.23, 22.13, 30.62, 28.24, 23.14, 27.65, 27.85, 25.87, 27.69, 30.37, 25.81, 33.35, 30.72, 26.56, 28.16, 29.34, 26.76, 25.28, 31.23, 23.64, 27.01, 28.45, 18.59, 25.72, 28.08, 27.39, 17.13, 30.21, 25.72, 31.34, 34.58, 23.20, 32.80, 21.59, 30.26, 27.25, 28.10, 30.55, 29.87, 32.09, 29.72, 26.37, 21.62, 25.32, 23.48, 24.84, 26.80, 29.56, 30.99, 24.74, 30.94, 27.27, 29.24, 27.37, 23.38, 26.44, 28.45, 31.98, 25.58, 25.88, 31.08, 30.63, 22.46, 22.05, 23.77, 24.64, 25.29, 24.83, 18.69, 26.21, 36.44


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 19, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


> 4x4: 58.91
> Finaly sub-1!!!!


57.71!!!!!!!!!!!
With OP


----------



## Speedsolver (Apr 19, 2011)

New 3x3x3 PB Ao5: 18.13:

1.	18.28	B2 U' F L' F' L D2 L B' U2 F' L R' U2 B' L F D2 F U L' R B' L R2
2.	(15.92)	U2 R' D U B2 D' L B2 D' U2 L R2 F2 L R' F' R D' U2 B' F R2 D2 U' R2
3.	16.55	D R F2 D R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B F2 R D F D2 B F' L R' D U' R2 F2 R'
4.	(24.96)	D' B L R2 U' L2 R' U2 F L U2 F' U' L2 R2 D B2 F R2 B' D' R' D' B D2
5.	19.56	D' U' F D' U' B R' B F D2 B' D' U2 B' F U' B' F' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U'


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

1:36.92, 1:38.44, 1:47.74, (1:33.37), (1:58.77) => 1:41.03 megaminx avg5


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 19, 2011)

More OH. Crazy PBs and awesome improvement over yesterday. Sub-60 average tomorrow?

number of times: 30/30
best time: 48.39
worst time: 1:41.20

current avg5: 1:11.10 (σ = 6.48)
best avg5: 1:01.72 (σ = 9.05)

current avg12: 1:09.88 (σ = 8.07)
best avg12: 1:07.25 (σ = 10.30)

session avg: 1:12.21 (σ = 9.43)
session mean: 1:12.38



Spoiler



1:14.49, 1:24.58, 1:41.20, 1:19.32, 1:15.20, 1:09.33, 1:15.77, 1:21.28, 1:18.24, 48.39, 1:10.03, 1:14.99, 1:20.18, 1:18.34, 1:02.19, 1:15.77, 51.21, 1:17.12, 48.91, 1:13.31, 1:00.64, 1:15.53, 1:13.70, 1:26.03, 1:00.04[Damnit], 1:07.45, 1:20.21, 59.35, 1:22.89, 1:05.65


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2011)

13.17 with a sneeze mid-F2L.
Included in a 12.37 avg12 .

Also, 40.09 PLL Time Attack PB. About to sub-40.
EDIT: 37.44!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Average of 5: 8.68
1. (10.82) L D R' L' U F R' D2 B F' D R B U R' U2 D2 L' F2 B2 R' D U R2 D2 
2. 8.98 R F2 L D2 B F2 R B2 D' R2 B' D U F2 D2 R U L2 U B L' U2 D2 F' B 
3. 9.22 U' D2 L' U' D' F2 B' U' R2 D B U' F' U2 R' B' R' F' R' L2 F U2 L' R B 
4. (7.83) L' R D U' R U' R' F' R' F R' B U2 D' B' D' U' B2 R' B U2 L' R D2 F' 
5. 7.85 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 D' F2 L F2 U' R L2 F2 U2 L' R 

My cube broke a few solves after this :fp


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2011)

What cube?
At least it went out with a bang...


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

Yau:

1:26.71, (2:25.35), 1:16.28, 1:12.46, 1:33.03, 1:14.86, 1:16.09, 1:12.69, 1:14.93, 1:17.22, 1:22.13, (1:10.21) = *1:18.64 avg12*
(1:12.46), (1:33.03), 1:14.86, 1:16.09, 1:12.69 = *1:14.55 avg5*


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 19, 2011)

First sub 30 single!  29.81! I think it was full step, but I can't really remember for sure haha I think it was Anti-sune U(a) perm last layer...
pb was 46.13 on April 3rd (I know this because it was the only vid I've uploaded to youtube lol) That was my 2nd or 3rd day of CFOP, so since I started learning fridrich, I've dropped an average of just about a second a day


----------



## nccube (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoiler



2.90, 2.72, 3.13, 2.83, 6.06, 3.36, 2.63, 1.94, 2.96, 2.78, 3.16, 2.47, 2.58, 3.33, 2.56, 2.25, 4.94, 2.86, 4.19, 3.47, 3.18, 3.38, 3.21, 2.88, 2.81, 3.50, 3.18, 2.44, 2.66, 6.31, 3.27, 3.41, 2.28, 3.03, 3.03, 3.03, 4.03, 3.11, 3.09, 2.78, 3.96, 3.27, 3.72, 2.96, 2.69, 3.11, 2.33, 3.13, 2.56, 2.40, 3.33, 2.68, 4.00, 3.47, 2.46, 3.11, 3.05, 3.38, 3.94, 2.81, 3.31, 2.59, 3.31, 3.34, 2.00, 3.41, 3.31, 3.77, 3.28, 3.75, 3.49, 3.14, 2.62, 2.82, 2.75, 3.98, 3.15, 2.92, 2.71, 2.99, 4.27, 2.49, 3.55, 3.07, 3.12, 2.36, 2.83, 2.70, 4.18, 3.75, 2.98, 2.67, 4.44, 2.70, 4.08, 2.11, 4.74, 3.19, 4.03, 3.18



2x2 3.17 avg100


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 19, 2011)

2x2 average of 12 PB
2.28, 2.18, 2.81, (1.84), (4.81), 2.16, 2.88, 2.83, 2.22, 3.05, 2.30, 2.25 = 2.50 

Edit:
2x2 avg100 PB
2.28, 2.18, 2.81, 1.84, 4.81, 2.16, 2.88, 2.83, 2.22, 3.05, 2.30, 2.25, 2.97, 3.27, 3.22, 3.33, 2.11, 3.02, 3.13, 2.38, 3.50, 2.59, 3.19, (7.25+), 1.84, 6.40, 4.91, 3.88, 3.71, 3.16, 2.63, 2.71, 3.03, 2.96, 2.78, 2.66, 3.66, 1.83, 2.34, 3.03, 3.11, 5.08+, 2.69, 2.72, 2.18, 2.25, 3.16, 2.31, 3.16, 3.41, 3.16, 4.83+, 2.16, 2.56, 2.97, 2.65, 3.05, 2.69, 3.86, 3.26, 3.15, 2.16, 3.40, 2.81, 2.66, 2.97, 2.47, 2.38, 3.30, 3.96, 3.02, 3.47, 5.69, 2.86, 2.96, 3.08, 3.11, 2.36, 3.03, 2.78, 3.28, 2.93, 3.56, 3.43, 2.71, 3.94, 3.06, 2.69, 3.50, 2.65, 2.52, 2.06, 3.40, 2.25, 6.61, 2.21, (1.63), 3.41, 2.97, 1.97 = 3.04 

As awesome as this is, my goals were sub-2.5 and sub-3, so I'm a bit annoyed.


----------



## Julian (Apr 19, 2011)

@Cameron Getting closer 

Random relay in 28:31.04 of:
Meffert's pyraminx
LanLan 2x2
1980s mystery brand 3x3 from South Africa
Storebought 3x3
A5
GuHong
Mirror Blocks
Bandaged Cube
Square-1
DaYan + mf8 4x4
Meffert's megaminx
Meffert's pyraminx crystal

Was fun, lol.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 19, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.74
1. (7.39) L2 F2 R2 D' R' U L' D' R2 L2 U D B2 F2 U D2 L R D' U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2
2. 9.62 U R D2 F2 U' D2 L2 D B R F U B L2 R2 D' L D F L2 R2 U' L' D R'
3. (11.81) U2 B R2 U B R F' R' U' R2 F D2 L B' U2 F2 U' R U2 L2 B R D2 B D'
4. 11.49 L2 U' F' L2 F U' D2 R' B F' U F2 R2 D R' F L' D F' U B2 D L D' U2
5. 9.60 D R U' R2 F2 B2 D2 U L U2 R' F' B2 L F2 L U L' B' F D R' U2 L' R'
6. 8.47 F R U B' U2 B' L2 D' R' L2 U2 B2 U' F' U B2 F' D B U2 L' U L' R B
7. 8.69 B' U2 F U' R' U R2 U R B' U F2 D' F L' D L2 R2 U2 B L D2 F2 D2 U2
8. 9.61 B2 L' F D R L U R2 F2 R2 U' R F2 D R L2 D2 F' U F R' F2 L' R B'
9. 9.38 F U F' B' R2 D' U R' D2 U2 F' B2 D' B D2 F' D B D U F2 R' D' R' L
10. 9.73 B' U' D2 R' L B2 U D2 R2 F L2 U2 F' R U F B D2 B L F' B L' U2 R'
11. 10.71 U2 F L2 B2 U R' U B R B' F2 L' D2 B L B2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 B' D2 L' B
12. 10.13 R' U R' U F2 R B L' F' U2 D2 R2 B' L F' L2 F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B L U2 
First sub10 with ZB. about 2 solves were with 2LLL.


----------



## clincr (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQ

9.74

F L B2 L2 B' F' D' L U' D L' B R L' D' B' U2 F' U' D' L2 U2 R2 B' U 

Inspection: y

Cross: D' L U' R U R B' D2

F2L: R' U R U2' R' U R
R U' R'
y' U' L' U L
U R U' R' U R U R'

OLL: R U R' U' R' r U R U' r'

PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2'

55 moves / 9.74 seconds = 5.65 tps.

see my channel for the solve, it's the first one in the 12.68 avg


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 19, 2011)

9.67, 10.06, (12.40), 10.01, (9.62) = 9.91 
I think this is my first sub-10 average where everything was totally non-lucky.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 19, 2011)

8.16 3x3 Single

L2 D2 B L U' R U2 F B R F2 D B U2 D' L R' F D U B' F2 R2 B U'

It was the F R U' R' U' R U R' F' OLL with a PLL skip.

Unfortunately, I must have done a wrong move somewhere, since I can't reconstruct it.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 19, 2011)

wtf

R' D' R F2 R' B' U B F' L F U' R L' D R' D2 B D2 L2 D' L2 B U' B' 

y' U' R2
y' U' R U' R' U R' U2 R
U L' U L2 U' L'
y' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R
U r U R' U R U2 r'
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

42 move CFOP solve with failed lookahead = 11.02 PB single


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2011)

12.69 OH PB single

Free pair, bruno, skip


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 19, 2011)

Moar OH. All PBs

number of times: 30/30
best time: *47.47*
worst time: 1:27.80

current avg5: 1:02.99 (σ = 8.62)
best avg5: *54.92* (σ = 2.27)

current avg12: 1:01.09 (σ = 7.12)
best avg12: *58.72 *(σ = 5.88)

session avg: *1:05.89* (σ = 9.74)



Spoiler



1:19.37, 1:07.58, 1:21.64, 1:24.90, 1:06.56, 55.60, 1:02.03, 51.31, 1:13.26, 1:13.81, 1:09.42, 1:16.64, 1:01.40, 57.01, 1:17.08, 1:27.80, 1:08.87, 51.41, 1:02.57, 57.60, 56.69, 1:11.11, 1:06.22, 56.01, 47.47, 51.76, 57.00, 1:15.18, 56.80, 1:16.05


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Moar OH. All PBs
> 
> number of times: 30/30
> best time: *47.47*
> ...


 
Gogo. At least sub40 by Cornell.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 20, 2011)

3x3 PBs:

*10.05 average of 5*= (12.55), 9.17, 9.81, (9.10), 11.18

I attempted to roll the 12, but to no avail. 

*10.86 average of 12*= 9.17, 9.81, (9.10), 11.18, (13.66), 10.75, 12.63, 12.70, 11.98, 10.86, 9.94, 9.62

2 counting 12's. D:

*11.80 average of 100
*

Look out Ethan.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 3x3 PBs:
> 
> *10.05 average of 5*= (12.55), 9.17, 9.81, (9.10), 11.18
> 
> ...


 
Graaaahhhhh. Slow downnn


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 20, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Graaaahhhhh. Slow downnn


 
No can do.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Look out Ethan.



PBs are 6.xy/8.56/9.67/11.02


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> PBs are 6.xy/8.56/9.67/11.02


 
Nub not even sub11 ao100? Disappoint.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 20, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> PBs are 6.xy/8.56/9.67/11.02


 
Oh, I know you're faster than me. I'm catching up.


----------



## cubeslayer (Apr 20, 2011)

I have started the cubing trend at my school. It is awesome to see so many people doing the cube from my school , and most of them being my students !


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2011)

Skynet goes on line today! Goodbye humanity.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Gogo. At least sub40 by Cornell.


 
That's my goal. It seems that building endurance and dexterity is amazingly helpful lol.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 20, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> That's my goal. It seems that building endurance and dexterity is amazingly helpful lol.


 
Lol same with me, my hand hurts after an OH session.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol there's a part on my pinky finger near my nail that I wore the skin off of from the R's


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 20, 2011)

> Lol there's a part on my pinky finger near my nail that I wore the skin off of from the R's



Good. That means your're doing it right.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Good. That means your're doing it right.


 
Lol thanks, it's always good to get a little encouragement from someone who knows their stuff. Btw we'll probably meet at Cornell.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 20, 2011)

Practicin for cornell: Screw CFOP, doing ZZ in comp for OH and 2h lolz

First sub 20 ao12, using my new Lunhai, I am still so slow at finding the pairs :/

Average of 12: 19.96
1. 21.40 B' D' F' B2 U2 B2 L' B' R2 U' F2 D2 U2 R' F U' B2 F D' B F L2 R2 U' D' 
2. 19.20 B R F U' D2 F L2 D L' F2 B R' L2 B2 R' L' B2 D2 B2 R' B U' R' U' L2 
3. (23.97) U2 R' U' D' B L F' D' F2 B' U' L R F U' L2 D' B2 F2 U B' L' D' B' L 
4. 16.96 F' B' D2 R2 L' B R' D' R' B D' L2 U' L' D' R F' U2 L D2 B' U' B' L' D' 
5. (16.23) R F2 R' L F U2 L2 U F2 U D2 R' D L' B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F R' D L2 R' 
6. 20.53 R L2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D L R' B' F' D' L' R2 B R2 L2 D F' B2 
7. 18.28 R2 B R2 F2 R D' L U D R2 B L' D' L F2 D L2 U B2 R' F2 R2 L' D R' 
8. 19.93 D F2 L2 R U' B F' L' F2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 F U2 L2 D' B' F R2 B' F' D2 F 
9. 21.31 D' F R' U' F B U F U2 B' U' B2 F' R U' B2 D B F R' D' F' L' D U2 
10. 22.79 B2 F' R2 F L2 D' R2 B' R2 D B2 L2 U B F' L2 B2 L' D2 F B2 U2 B' U2 R' 
11. 17.49 R F B' R D2 R2 U' D F B2 R L2 F' D L2 B2 L D2 B' U F L' U2 L D2 
12. 21.71 L' F U' F' R2 U F2 L' R U' F' L' B' F D L' D' F2 D2 B2 R' B F' L' F2


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Good Luck with that Eric. inb4 you fail hard cause you switched methods four days before the comp. I'm working on my sub-20 Ao100. Coming along well. I'm at 40 in and it's 19.97. It keeps dipping above and below 20 seconds lol


----------



## EricReese (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea that would be a problem if I cared about 3x3 at all lol.

edit: rolled into

Average of 12: 19.77
1. (23.97) U2 R' U' D' B L F' D' F2 B' U' L R F U' L2 D' B2 F2 U B' L' D' B' L 
2. 16.96 F' B' D2 R2 L' B R' D' R' B D' L2 U' L' D' R F' U2 L D2 B' U' B' L' D' 
3. (16.23) R F2 R' L F U2 L2 U F2 U D2 R' D L' B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F R' D L2 R' 
4. 20.53 R L2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D L R' B' F' D' L' R2 B R2 L2 D F' B2 
5. 18.28 R2 B R2 F2 R D' L U D R2 B L' D' L F2 D L2 U B2 R' F2 R2 L' D R' 
6. 19.93 D F2 L2 R U' B F' L' F2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 F U2 L2 D' B' F R2 B' F' D2 F 
7. 21.31 D' F R' U' F B U F U2 B' U' B2 F' R U' B2 D B F R' D' F' L' D U2 
8. 22.79 B2 F' R2 F L2 D' R2 B' R2 D B2 L2 U B F' L2 B2 L' D2 F B2 U2 B' U2 R' 
9. 17.49 R F B' R D2 R2 U' D F B2 R L2 F' D L2 B2 L D2 B' U F L' U2 L D2 
10. 21.71 L' F U' F' R2 U F2 L' R U' F' L' B' F D L' D' F2 D2 B2 R' B F' L' F2 
11. 20.24 U D2 B' R2 B U' R B' D2 R' F' U D R F' D' B' U' L2 U2 F D L R2 U2 
12. 18.45 L' B2 D2 L2 D U' L R' U' B U' D' R L B2 L R' D' F' L F2 B2 R2 D2 B


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Ao12 and Ao50 are PBs. First sub-19 Ao12. We'll see what the next 50 solves bring.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.02
worst time: 22.98

current avg5: 18.31 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 18.31 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 19.05 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 18.95 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 19.74 (σ = 1.67)



Spoiler



17.76, 17.93, 21.97, 18.56, 19.23, 18.62, 20.78, 20.42, 18.86, 16.26, 18.41, 21.06, 22.60, 18.11, 22.65, 19.28, 20.69, 21.57, 21.07, 18.51, 18.74, 22.69, 18.75, 20.15, 17.65, 22.07, 22.31, 20.63, 21.82, 20.34, 20.88, 22.98, 16.02, 20.09, 19.58, 19.63, 18.74, 19.17, 18.93, 22.44, 18.35, 17.03, 20.67, 20.41, 18.97, 17.21, 17.43, 20.06, 21.06, 17.43


----------



## Speedsolver (Apr 20, 2011)

New 3x3x3 PB Ao12: 19.18



Spoiler



1.	18.29	U' L D2 L2 F2 D U' L' R2 F2 U B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B F' U' F R D B' U B2
2.	17.96	D2 L' R2 F L' R B' L R2 D U2 L2 B' F L F2 D2 U' B' F L2 R D2 U2 F'
3.	20.66	U2 B F' D2 U' F2 R2 B F U2 B F2 L2 R D U' F L' B' F' L B D L' F
4.	20.08	D U R' F D2 U2 L D2 B' F U2 B' U B U F' R' D2 B F U' B' F R2 B'
5.	(27.78)	B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U R' F L2 B' F' L' F L2 D L2 R B F' L2 R2 B2 L2 F'
6.	20.93	D' L2 B' D U2 B F L' D2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 U L R' U L2 F2 L' R2 B2 F2 R'
7.	17.21	B2 F2 D' U2 B2 F D' F' R D2 U' L R' D B2 R2 B D' B' F2 U R' D' B2 F2
8.	18.68	F R2 B' D U2 B2 F D B R' D' U F L R' B' L U L R U2 R U F U
9.	21.10	B' F L R B' U R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U' B U B D2 U2 L2 R2 U R B R' B'
10.	18.56	R2 D2 R D' B2 F' D' U' B' D U2 F L' R2 B F' R2 B F' U2 B2 F L' R2 B
11.	18.37	D2 U2 F2 U' B' F L2 D R D' B F2 L2 R' F' L R' U2 L' R' U2 R2 B' D' F
12.	(16.31)	B L D' U' L' D2 U2 B' F2 D2 U R B2 F2 U' R B D' B2 L R2 U' R' D' U'


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Ao12 and Ao50 are PBs. First sub-19 Ao12. We'll see what the next 50 solves bring.
> 
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 16.02
> ...


Your 3x3 times are so similar to mine, lol (check my sig). You also know 4 more OLLs than I do.

My accomplishment:
Average of 12: 6.72
1. 5.13 U L U L U R' B' R' U R L' r' u' 
2. 4.56 U L U R L' U L U B L' U' b' u' 
3. (8.76) U L' U' B L U B' R L B L' l' b' u' 
4. 5.49 U L U L' B' U' L R U' R' L' u 
5. 8.04 U L U R U' L R' U' L' R L' r b' u 
6. 7.02 U L R U L U R' U' B R' L r b u' 
7. 8.49 U L U L' U' R U' L U' B' U' l' r' b u' 
8. 5.65 U L U R' B' L' U R B' L' B l' r' 
9. 7.59 U L U' B L' R' U' B' U' R L l b' u 
10. 6.79 U L U' B U' B' U' R B' U' B' l' r b' 
11. 8.47 U L U L' U' B U' L B L R 
12. (3.73) U L U R U' R' B L B U' B l r b' u'
Eights 

Check out the 3.73 scramble.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

I actually know full OLL and that's outdated. I'm currently 85 solves into a sub-20 Ao100 so that'll change soon too. I also don't know full PLL lol I forgot the one N perm and never relearned it..shhhhh don't tell though


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I actually know full OLL and that's outdated. I'm currently 85 solves into a sub-20 Ao100 so that'll change soon too. I also don't know full PLL lol I forgot the one N perm and never relearned it..shhhhh don't tell though


 
Finish that ao100, taking wayy too long man . Been waiting for the results for a while.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Finish that ao100, taking wayy too long man . Been waiting for the results for a while.


 
Sorry lol I took a break at fifty and then another one at 75 to eat a cannoli


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2011)

555 avg of 20: 1:23.44

The best avg of 12 was only 1:23.12


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

*YES!!!*

The last solve dropped it under 19.5! Went out with a PB Ao12 right near the end. Amazing feeling to finally get past the damned 20 second barrier. To anyone struggling with it *it's all in your head.* Slow down your turning and you'll get it. It's a total mental barrier. Thanks to the Reese brothers who helped me a ton. I wanna see Mike Hughey here next!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.02
worst time: 22.98

current avg5: 17.17 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 17.17 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 18.23 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: *18.21* (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: *19.49* (σ = 1.70)
best avg100: *19.49 *(σ = 1.70)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.49
1. 17.76 R' L' B2 R' U' D' L' F L D L2 D' U B F L' D' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' B' D' B'
2. 17.93 R D L' F2 R D' U' B' U2 B F' L' R D' B2 R' U' D2 L' D F D B U' B2
3. 21.97 B R B2 L' R2 U F' R2 D' R' B F2 U' L U2 B2 L' B L R2 F U' D' L2 D'
4. 18.56 L F2 U2 L' D2 B2 F' U' L' R' B' R U R' B' R L' U D' R2 L U B2 D U
5. 19.23 L U2 F R' L U' D B L D2 U2 R F2 R L B U2 F D' U L R B2 F D2
6. 18.62 R2 B' U L D L2 F' D B' U2 B U F R2 B2 U2 D2 F U' R D R2 D F2 B2
7. 20.78 F' L B2 L D F R' B2 F U2 L2 U2 B U' R' F' B2 U2 D F2 B' U' B R L2
8. 20.42 F' R' L2 D B2 U2 L' R' F U L2 D2 B' R' D2 B' D B R2 B U2 F2 B' R2 L
9. 18.86 U F2 U' D L2 D2 F2 R2 L U2 R D' L2 D R' F' B D F' U2 F' D2 U B D
10. 16.26 F' D2 B' F R' L' D2 L U' D2 R L2 B' F' L D U2 L' U' R B' L R2 D' F'
11. 18.41 F2 B' U2 R2 L D' R U' L2 F2 B L U2 B' F2 R F2 D' F2 L' R' D2 F2 B' L2
12. 21.06 D F' U2 D L B L' F L' U2 F2 B' L2 R' F' D2 R2 U2 L' F' B U2 R2 D F
13. 22.60 B R B2 F' D' U2 L' F U B R' D' U' F B R' U L2 U B F2 L' R2 B F
14. 18.11 U' L' D' R U2 B2 F R' B2 D2 B D' F2 D' F' D' L' B2 U B L R F L' U'
15. 22.65 F B2 U' R U F' L B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D R L' U2 R D U' B' L' B U2 D2
16. 19.28 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L' D B2 R2 L D2 B2 D' F B L' R U2 R' D' R2 U' B' R2 D2
17. 20.69 R2 U L F2 L B' U L' D2 B2 D F R2 U' D2 L D2 F' R L2 F' B' U' L2 U
18. 21.57 L R' F2 R' U F' R' B' D' B' F' L2 B U2 L2 R2 D U B' R B' D2 F2 R L'
19. 21.07 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' F' D F' L B2 L' D2 B L2 F2 D2 L' U' F D' L R' F'
20. 18.51 R' B2 L F L2 D2 B' R' B' R2 D' B' U F' D2 B R D2 F B L2 B2 L B R2
21. 18.74 D U R' F D2 L2 F2 U' B D F R F B2 L B' L2 D B2 F' L R F2 R' U2
22. 22.69 F' U2 B2 L D L2 U' F2 L' B2 R' U' L F R' D' L' F D2 B L2 B' F' L B'
23. 18.75 B' L2 D L2 U L B D U' F B L' U2 F R D' L2 D' U' R2 U2 D2 L' R2 D
24. 20.15 U2 B' L B2 R' B2 F2 U F' B2 D L D U2 B2 D' L F D' F2 B2 U2 D' B' R
25. 17.65 D L2 U2 R' B' R F2 D2 L R2 F2 L' B U2 F2 R' L U2 B' R U2 D B U2 R
26. 22.07 U2 L' F' U2 D F' D2 F' R F' B R' F2 L B L' U B' F R' D2 L' U' B' R2
27. 22.31 D F' D R' L U2 R2 D F B' D2 R' L2 B2 F' L2 F' U2 L U' R' F2 B L B'
28. 20.63 L2 U2 D F' U2 L' B U D' L' B' F L B' U' D2 B' L' U2 D2 B' R' U' R' L
29. 21.82 B2 D2 B' F2 L' R' F B R2 L F B2 L U D R' L' F' D2 U F L2 B F' R'
30. 20.34 R2 F D2 R B' F L2 B2 U' L B D L U2 L2 B R2 D U2 F B' U D2 L' B2
31. 20.88 U B L2 B D B' D F2 L' B' L F2 R U' B' F R F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L B' L
32. (22.98) F' L U' D2 L U2 B R' F R' U' F2 B' L2 B' F U2 B D F' L' F' D L2 R'
33. (16.02) R' F2 U' R2 B' L' D2 F2 D2 L F' D' B L2 U' D2 B D' F L2 B' L F2 U' R'
34. 20.09 L2 F2 B2 R' F2 B R B U' F' B' R' D B' R2 U2 B2 F' D R L U2 B2 F2 R
35. 19.58 R2 U2 D' B2 D F U F2 D2 U R L2 D F' D' B2 L' D L U2 F2 U2 L D B
36. 19.63 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U R2 B' D' R' B2 D2 L B' L2 B D F B' D' U2 F R B R'
37. 18.74 D' U R' D U' F L' U' R' F2 B D' L U2 F L' U2 F' B L2 R U2 B' U D
38. 19.17 U2 L D' R U' B' F U' R D U2 L' B2 D' R B2 D F2 L2 F2 B R' F2 R2 L'
39. 18.93 L R D B D B2 F2 D2 R' U R2 L' U2 R F L D F' B' L F R2 F2 U' R2
40. 22.44 U L2 D' L' B' U' F2 B' L' B' R L2 U' B R2 B2 U2 D R2 L' D2 F' R' D2 U
41. 18.35 F R F' D' F U2 L2 D' R2 F' B2 L D' B2 F D' R2 F2 L2 D F U2 L R2 D2
42. 17.03 L2 D2 U R2 F' B' D R F2 R B R F' U B' R2 L' B2 L' F U' F D R2 F
43. 20.67 B F R D' F' D' R U F2 D R' L2 U B' D' F L2 D L' D' R L U' F' U2
44. 20.41 B F D' R' F2 L B L' F2 D2 F2 B' D U2 R B D2 L R D' L2 R' F R2 F2
45. 18.97 L' D F' R F' L' R2 U2 D L2 B' L D L2 R F D' B' L D2 R D' B' R' B'
46. 17.21 L2 F B2 L' F' U R L' U' R' F2 D F2 B U B R' D2 B F2 D2 L R2 D F
47. 17.43 B2 D' B L D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R' L' F2 B D' F R2 L2 F' U' R2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2
48. 20.06 U2 L D' L F D' B' R B2 F' L' D' B F U2 B2 F2 D L2 U' D L R2 D U2
49. 21.06 R' D' B' D2 F2 R F' B' D' F' B2 D' U L D2 B F' U' F' U' B2 F' L2 D2 L
50. 17.43 L U' D' F' D' L2 R D2 B2 F2 U' R' D2 L' B' R' B' D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R L
51. 21.51 D2 L F' L' B D B2 R2 D' R' B' D' U' L2 D2 R2 U' F' U2 B2 L U2 B' D' B'
52. 18.72[PLL Skip] D' F2 B' L2 D' U2 R' F2 L R F' B' U' D B2 U' D L R' D' B' F2 R2 U2 F2
53. 16.70 L' D F' D R F' U F' B' R' B' U2 D' R B U2 B2 U2 F2 U F D F2 R2 U2
54. 21.24 U F D B F2 U D' L' U L' F2 R' L' U F' B2 L' R' D' F2 B L D2 B2 F'
55. 17.94 F' L' R2 F B U F B' U F D2 L2 F R2 L' D' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D' U F2 L
56. 22.06 U' L2 B U' B' R2 B' L F B2 D B R' B2 U2 F' B2 R B' L' F L' U F2 B2
57. 18.44 F2 R D L D' U' B2 D L' F2 U2 L' B2 U' R' U B2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 D
58. 20.23 B D B2 L2 R' B D' B2 U2 D' B' R' L2 D L2 B' R L' U2 L2 F2 R F L2 R'
59. 20.47 D L D L B2 F2 U2 D R' L2 F' B' D2 B' F R2 L' D' B2 L R B D L' F2
60. 18.94 F2 U' R F U' B R B D U B F R' F' L' U D F U L R D2 F2 U L'
61. 19.51 B' F L2 D' L' D2 B2 R' L B' U D' F U' F2 U2 D B' D' B D U2 R D2 F
62. 19.45 L F2 R D2 B R B R' B2 F2 U' D' F' B' R L F U2 L2 B' R2 U B2 L' D'
63. 22.28 U L2 B L' R2 D2 R' L' U2 R D2 L' B L U2 L' R B2 L R2 D B2 D L2 B'
64. 17.70 D R2 U B D R B2 F D' B' R2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 B F' D F2
65. 19.88 D F' B L F L2 F2 L U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L F2 D' U' L2 U2 L' U R' L F'
66. 18.31 L2 D2 F2 B L' D' R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R' F D L2 F U R' L2 F2 L2 D' F' D
67. 21.51 R F' D F' L B2 F' U2 R U' D F2 D2 F' U' B F' U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R F'
68. 17.50 F2 U R F2 D' R B' R2 U' B R2 F2 B2 D L' U2 D F' D R' F2 B2 U' R B2
69. 21.49 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L U' F R2 B' U L U2 B2 F U' B L B F2 L B2 U B U
70. 18.94 D U F2 U B F D2 L2 D' B U2 L' F U' B2 R F B L' B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2
71. 19.87 U' L2 D R F' D' B2 R2 U B L2 R B' L2 F D B L2 B U' R L2 U2 B' U
72. 16.65 U' F' D2 F' R D' B' D F D R L D B U2 F' U2 F B2 D2 F B2 U F D2
73. 22.61 L F' D' B U' R L U' L D U F B2 L B' F2 D' B F D' F D2 F L2 F2
74. 17.58 U2 B R2 D F' U' L2 U' R L B R B' L F' B' D2 U' B D L' U R' D2 R'
75. 21.30 R2 D2 U' F2 L U2 D L F' B R' D F2 U F' D2 B R2 F2 D' U2 B' L U2 F
76. 20.10 L' B2 F' U2 L' U B2 R B' F' L' F' B2 L B' R B U' D' R' D' F2 U2 L D2
77. 19.26 F' B2 D2 L' D B' F' U R2 L D2 L D F' L U R U' R B L D' U' F B
78. 19.82 D2 R2 D U' F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 B F2 D' L' U' L2 U B2 L' B2 L U2 F' L2 U R
79. 16.76 D' F' B' U2 B D B L R2 B2 R' B R' F2 R D' R F2 R F2 B R L' B' R'
80. 19.93 L' F2 L B2 R F2 D U' R' L' U' R' B' F' R' D2 B2 U D R2 B' F L2 F B'
81. 18.94 D F2 R F' L' B R' L2 B2 F' R F' R U D' F2 L' B' D U' R' B2 D' U' L'
82. 17.16 L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U' R D L' D B' F' R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 B2 L' B' R' B2 U
83. 20.98 U' B2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 R' B2 F' U2 B R' F' D F' B2 D B F2 U2 D' F B'
84. 21.86 R2 F' U R' U' D' R2 B' U F2 L2 F2 B' R' B2 D2 B' D F L B2 F' D2 F2 B'
85. 20.48 L' F' U2 L F R' B2 R' D' B L' B' U' L U2 D F' R' F2 U2 L R' U F' B2
86. 20.75 L F' D' B2 U2 R' F2 L' R' D R' D2 B2 R' U2 R B' U2 L' R2 F' B2 D2 R L2
87. 17.70 U D2 F2 R2 U' F L' R F D' F' R' L D2 U2 R2 D2 R L U' F2 D' B F R
88. 18.62 R B2 L R2 B' L B L' B2 D L2 B' L R' U B2 U' D2 F2 B D' F2 B U F2
89. 18.72 U B U D2 L2 B U L2 U L2 D' F' U' F' B' L' F B' L2 F L' R F2 D2 U2
90. 18.77 U' B' F D' B' D B L' R U L' F B2 U2 B2 D2 B' F' R F' U' D B' R D'
91. 18.51 R' B R2 F L' D R' F2 U2 R U' R2 L U F2 B2 R' D2 F D B' U' L' B L
92. 18.18 L B D2 R D B U' D' R2 U' D L2 U' R2 F' B2 R2 F' L2 B D F' R2 F' R
93. 16.54 L B2 F U R2 U R' B2 L2 U' R2 F D' U' B' F L' D' F2 L F' R F L D
94. 20.94 D2 R' D F2 R2 D' B' L F B2 D2 U L' F D' F R' D R2 U L2 R D2 R' U2
95. 20.10 D U2 R2 L2 B2 F L' R' D2 L R' U D F U D' B2 L2 B' R2 U R D2 B' D2
96. 17.13 U' B2 D' R U2 B2 D L' B R' B2 D L R U R' F' R' F' R2 L' F L2 B2 D
97. 17.29 R2 D R' B' L B' U' B2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U F2 U2 D' B2 U2 L F'
98. 17.09 U' D F2 R B R' D' U B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R L D2 B2 U L F2 R' B2 L2 B'
99. 19.99 D' U R U' F' U2 F L U2 R' B D L2 F D L' F' L D2 B' D F U2 B R'
100. 16.38 R2 D2 F2 D U' B' L R' D2 L B' F D R2 D' B' D' U' R U2 F2 D R U R2


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 20, 2011)

6.54 cmll skip
B D' F2 U' F D' B2 F' D' B2 U' F2 D R' D B R L B D2 B2 F2 R U F

x2z'UrULF'ULF'
rU'RU2rM'U2Mr'U'rUrUR'
U2M'U'M'
U'MU2MUM'U2M'U2


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Amazing feeling to finally get past the damned 20 second barrier. To anyone struggling with it *it's all in your head.* Slow down your turning and you'll get it. It's a total mental barrier.


Hmm, I'll try to use that advice.

7.61 pyraminx Ao100. Definitely could have been faster, but whatever.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 20, 2011)

17.81 color neutral avg12 with CFOP

EDIT: Congrats freshcuber, I remember how great it felt to break that barrier


----------



## Weston (Apr 20, 2011)

10.08, (8.52), 11.14, 9.99, 10.52, 10.83, 9.76, (11.28), 9.41, 8.61, 10.04, 10.00 = 10.04

close again.
Ill get it someday.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## EricReese (Apr 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> epic.png


 
I would have been even moer impressed if you had like around 200 previous "solves" trying to get that time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I would have been even moer impressed if you had like around 200 previous "solves" trying to get that time.


 
You do realize he can delete times right?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

3x3: My 1st average under 25secs:-

Average of 5: 24.72

1. 22.17 L' F2 D R B2 L' F B2 R U D' R F B' L' D' B' F2 L' D2 F L U R U' 
2. 25.16 L B R L D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F R F2 U2 F R' F B D' R U D' L R' F2 
3. (27.14) D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D B2 U' R D' R F' D U' R D L' U' F' L' B2 D2 R' U' R 
4. 26.82 L D L2 R D F2 R D' L R U' B2 R2 D2 L' R B F U2 R2 B L F' U2 L' 
5. (21.34) L F' U R D U' B' D2 R L2 D' F2 U R2 B' L B U2 L' F' L2 U' B F' R'

In fact just beat ao5, ao12 and nl single. I do most cubing in the evening under artificial light. Off work with a chest infection and wow, getting some great times in this lovely sunlight


----------



## Shortey (Apr 20, 2011)

5:34 7x7


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 20, 2011)

5.81 D2 F R F2 B2 L D2 B D2 L2 D' B U F' B' R B' D R2 L2 F R2 D L U2 
x-cross, T OLL and G-Perm 

F' U r' U' x' (cross)
y' U R U' R' U R U' R'
L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R' U R U2' R' U R
F R U R' U' F'
U R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

49 moves O_O
8.43 tps


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 20, 2011)

Trying 3x3 keyboard sim for the first time properly.
Went from 2:33 to 38 
Also I was playing JJ the game (I know it's kind of old) and got a sub-3 average. 
(4.48), (2.24), 3.29, 3.02, 2.65 = 2.99


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes said:


> 5.81 D2 F R F2 B2 L D2 B D2 L2 D' B U F' B' R B' D R2 L2 F R2 D L U2
> x-cross, T OLL and G-Perm
> 
> F' U r' U' x' (cross)
> ...


 
<3 The G perm


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 20, 2011)

7.45 3x3 Single

U F U F L2 R2 B' L B' R B' D R' F2 U2 F B D2 B2 D' R' F' B2 L' R2

Solution:



Spoiler



y2 L U2 F' R' F'
U2 L U' L'
U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R
R U R' y U' R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
U l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l

39/7.45= 5.23 TPS


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 20, 2011)

Hit a wall going for sub 20 and this comes along


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Great solve! Scramble with green front and white on top


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 20, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 6.54 cmll skip
> B D' F2 U' F D' B2 F' D' B2 U' F2 D R' D B R L B D2 B2 F2 R U F
> 
> x2z'UrULF'ULF'
> ...


 
I srsly suddenly want to learn roux


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Rolled some from last nights session cause the start of the average was pretty terrible. More PBs

number of times: 136/136
best time: 15.22
worst time: 22.98

current avg5: 18.39 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 17.17 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 18.60 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: *17.91* (σ = 1.25)

current avg100: *19.00* (σ = 1.57)
best avg100: *19.00* (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 19.26 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 19.26



Spoiler



1. 18.74 D' U R' D U' F L' U' R' F2 B D' L U2 F L' U2 F' B L2 R U2 B' U D
2. 19.17 U2 L D' R U' B' F U' R D U2 L' B2 D' R B2 D F2 L2 F2 B R' F2 R2 L'
3. 18.93 L R D B D B2 F2 D2 R' U R2 L' U2 R F L D F' B' L F R2 F2 U' R2
4. 22.44 U L2 D' L' B' U' F2 B' L' B' R L2 U' B R2 B2 U2 D R2 L' D2 F' R' D2 U
5. 18.35 F R F' D' F U2 L2 D' R2 F' B2 L D' B2 F D' R2 F2 L2 D F U2 L R2 D2
6. 17.03 L2 D2 U R2 F' B' D R F2 R B R F' U B' R2 L' B2 L' F U' F D R2 F
7. 20.67 B F R D' F' D' R U F2 D R' L2 U B' D' F L2 D L' D' R L U' F' U2
8. 20.41 B F D' R' F2 L B L' F2 D2 F2 B' D U2 R B D2 L R D' L2 R' F R2 F2
9. 18.97 L' D F' R F' L' R2 U2 D L2 B' L D L2 R F D' B' L D2 R D' B' R' B'
10. 17.21 L2 F B2 L' F' U R L' U' R' F2 D F2 B U B R' D2 B F2 D2 L R2 D F
11. 17.43 B2 D' B L D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R' L' F2 B D' F R2 L2 F' U' R2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2
12. 20.06 U2 L D' L F D' B' R B2 F' L' D' B F U2 B2 F2 D L2 U' D L R2 D U2
13. 21.06 R' D' B' D2 F2 R F' B' D' F' B2 D' U L D2 B F' U' F' U' B2 F' L2 D2 L
14. 17.43 L U' D' F' D' L2 R D2 B2 F2 U' R' D2 L' B' R' B' D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R L
15. 21.51 D2 L F' L' B D B2 R2 D' R' B' D' U' L2 D2 R2 U' F' U2 B2 L U2 B' D' B'
16. 18.72[PLL Skip] D' F2 B' L2 D' U2 R' F2 L R F' B' U' D B2 U' D L R' D' B' F2 R2 U2 F2
17. 16.70 L' D F' D R F' U F' B' R' B' U2 D' R B U2 B2 U2 F2 U F D F2 R2 U2
18. 21.24 U F D B F2 U D' L' U L' F2 R' L' U F' B2 L' R' D' F2 B L D2 B2 F'
19. 17.94 F' L' R2 F B U F B' U F D2 L2 F R2 L' D' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D' U F2 L
20. 22.06 U' L2 B U' B' R2 B' L F B2 D B R' B2 U2 F' B2 R B' L' F L' U F2 B2
21. 18.44 F2 R D L D' U' B2 D L' F2 U2 L' B2 U' R' U B2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 D
22. 20.23 B D B2 L2 R' B D' B2 U2 D' B' R' L2 D L2 B' R L' U2 L2 F2 R F L2 R'
23. 20.47 D L D L B2 F2 U2 D R' L2 F' B' D2 B' F R2 L' D' B2 L R B D L' F2
24. 18.94 F2 U' R F U' B R B D U B F R' F' L' U D F U L R D2 F2 U L'
25. 19.51 B' F L2 D' L' D2 B2 R' L B' U D' F U' F2 U2 D B' D' B D U2 R D2 F
26. 19.45 L F2 R D2 B R B R' B2 F2 U' D' F' B' R L F U2 L2 B' R2 U B2 L' D'
27. 22.28 U L2 B L' R2 D2 R' L' U2 R D2 L' B L U2 L' R B2 L R2 D B2 D L2 B'
28. 17.70 D R2 U B D R B2 F D' B' R2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 B F' D F2
29. 19.88 D F' B L F L2 F2 L U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L F2 D' U' L2 U2 L' U R' L F'
30. 18.31 L2 D2 F2 B L' D' R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R' F D L2 F U R' L2 F2 L2 D' F' D
31. 21.51 R F' D F' L B2 F' U2 R U' D F2 D2 F' U' B F' U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R F'
32. 17.50 F2 U R F2 D' R B' R2 U' B R2 F2 B2 D L' U2 D F' D R' F2 B2 U' R B2
33. 21.49 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L U' F R2 B' U L U2 B2 F U' B L B F2 L B2 U B U
34. 18.94 D U F2 U B F D2 L2 D' B U2 L' F U' B2 R F B L' B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2
35. 19.87 U' L2 D R F' D' B2 R2 U B L2 R B' L2 F D B L2 B U' R L2 U2 B' U
36. 16.65 U' F' D2 F' R D' B' D F D R L D B U2 F' U2 F B2 D2 F B2 U F D2
37. (22.61) L F' D' B U' R L U' L D U F B2 L B' F2 D' B F D' F D2 F L2 F2
38. 17.58 U2 B R2 D F' U' L2 U' R L B R B' L F' B' D2 U' B D L' U R' D2 R'
39. 21.30 R2 D2 U' F2 L U2 D L F' B R' D F2 U F' D2 B R2 F2 D' U2 B' L U2 F
40. 20.10 L' B2 F' U2 L' U B2 R B' F' L' F' B2 L B' R B U' D' R' D' F2 U2 L D2
41. 19.26 F' B2 D2 L' D B' F' U R2 L D2 L D F' L U R U' R B L D' U' F B
42. 19.82 D2 R2 D U' F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 B F2 D' L' U' L2 U B2 L' B2 L U2 F' L2 U R
43. 16.76 D' F' B' U2 B D B L R2 B2 R' B R' F2 R D' R F2 R F2 B R L' B' R'
44. 19.93 L' F2 L B2 R F2 D U' R' L' U' R' B' F' R' D2 B2 U D R2 B' F L2 F B'
45. 18.94 D F2 R F' L' B R' L2 B2 F' R F' R U D' F2 L' B' D U' R' B2 D' U' L'
46. 17.16 L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U' R D L' D B' F' R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 B2 L' B' R' B2 U
47. 20.98 U' B2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 R' B2 F' U2 B R' F' D F' B2 D B F2 U2 D' F B'
48. 21.86 R2 F' U R' U' D' R2 B' U F2 L2 F2 B' R' B2 D2 B' D F L B2 F' D2 F2 B'
49. 20.48 L' F' U2 L F R' B2 R' D' B L' B' U' L U2 D F' R' F2 U2 L R' U F' B2
50. 20.75 L F' D' B2 U2 R' F2 L' R' D R' D2 B2 R' U2 R B' U2 L' R2 F' B2 D2 R L2
51. 17.70 U D2 F2 R2 U' F L' R F D' F' R' L D2 U2 R2 D2 R L U' F2 D' B F R
52. 18.62 R B2 L R2 B' L B L' B2 D L2 B' L R' U B2 U' D2 F2 B D' F2 B U F2
53. 18.72 U B U D2 L2 B U L2 U L2 D' F' U' F' B' L' F B' L2 F L' R F2 D2 U2
54. 18.77 U' B' F D' B' D B L' R U L' F B2 U2 B2 D2 B' F' R F' U' D B' R D'
55. 18.51 R' B R2 F L' D R' F2 U2 R U' R2 L U F2 B2 R' D2 F D B' U' L' B L
56. 18.18 L B D2 R D B U' D' R2 U' D L2 U' R2 F' B2 R2 F' L2 B D F' R2 F' R
57. 16.54 L B2 F U R2 U R' B2 L2 U' R2 F D' U' B' F L' D' F2 L F' R F L D
58. 20.94 D2 R' D F2 R2 D' B' L F B2 D2 U L' F D' F R' D R2 U L2 R D2 R' U2
59. 20.10 D U2 R2 L2 B2 F L' R' D2 L R' U D F U D' B2 L2 B' R2 U R D2 B' D2
*60. 17.13 U' B2 D' R U2 B2 D L' B R' B2 D L R U R' F' R' F' R2 L' F L2 B2 D
61. 17.29 R2 D R' B' L B' U' B2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U F2 U2 D' B2 U2 L F'
62. 17.09 U' D F2 R B R' D' U B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R L D2 B2 U L F2 R' B2 L2 B'
63. 19.99 D' U R U' F' U2 F L U2 R' B D L2 F D L' F' L D2 B' D F U2 B R'
64. 16.38 R2 D2 F2 D U' B' L R' D2 L B' F D R2 D' B' D' U' R U2 F2 D R U R2
65. 19.91 B' L2 D2 F L' R U L2 D F' R2 F' B2 R D' F R' B L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R'
66. 18.07 F' L U' R D' L' U R2 B' R2 D2 F' D R' D2 F' D' R B' R F2 B L' B D'
67. 17.08 D2 F' D U2 R' D' F2 L' R B' D2 R' U L B2 D2 R2 L U' R' F' B D' L R
68. 16.97 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F U' L F' L' U' F' L2 F' L D2 R2 F' R F D' F2 R' L
69. 19.16 U2 F R' L' D L' D B2 U F' R U2 B2 R2 F' R U2 L B' U' R2 U B D R'
70. 20.09 D2 U' L R B R L F B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' D F D F D2 L B' D2 R' D2
71. 15.57 L D R' U2 D2 R2 L' B' R' D2 F L2 U' D2 L' F2 R' F L2 D' F2 B D2 L' D2*
72. 19.62 R D2 F B' R' F2 U' L' R' F2 D' F U2 F2 B2 L U2 L' R2 U2 L' U' D' B' L
73. 15.68 F2 D R2 D' U' R2 B' U F2 B' U2 F U R F' L2 R D' F' L' R2 F' L B U'
74. 19.83 R' D' F U2 R L2 F' L' R' U' D2 R2 U2 R D2 F U D L' U' L U' B' L B2
75. 18.73 B2 U B U' F2 B' U B' D2 B F' D2 F2 U' D2 F' L B F2 L' D B2 D' U2 L2
76. 19.16 U2 D R' F B L' R2 F L' B U2 R D' R' F R2 L' B R' U L' D' R D2 F'
77. 17.83 D' F U2 R2 D B2 L B R' D2 R2 D R2 U2 R B2 D' L2 D2 U L' D2 B2 R2 U
78. 19.63 L' D' U2 B' D2 U2 F2 R D' L2 R2 U' B2 R L U2 L R B R' F2 U' D' R' B2
79. 21.20 D R2 F L' U' D R' L2 F U B2 R2 F' B' D' U' L2 U' D' L' U F' B' U D2
80. 16.44 D' F' B' R2 U' B U D2 B2 L2 R U2 D' R D U F U' F' R D' U' L2 R' F
81. 19.26 L D' L2 B L2 R2 D' B F' D2 B' D2 F' B L' B2 F R2 L2 B D2 R' L' F2 L'
82. 19.72 D B2 F' U' B D2 L U' L2 D U L R F' B2 L2 R F' U B' L' U' F2 L2 U
83. 20.71 R D L' R' U B' D2 U2 L B2 U F U2 L F2 B D' R' L2 U' F2 U2 D F R'
84. 16.07 B2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 B U' D' R' D R2 U2 R D2 L F B' R2 U2 L2 R2 F B2 U'
85. 20.08 F' R D2 R' U B U L2 B D' L2 D' U2 L F' U D2 R2 U' R' D' L' F2 L2 R2
86. 18.91 U L U2 B2 D2 L R2 B' U L2 D' R' U B' D F L' F B' L2 B' D2 B' D2 R'
87. 19.02 D2 L' B' F R L' B2 U' D2 L B' F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 R2 B U' L U2 R2
88. 19.61 R L F L2 U2 R2 D B2 R' U' B R' L2 F U' R L2 B2 U L U L F' L' F2
89. 18.28 B' R' D' B R2 D2 R F B L D' R D2 U R2 L' B R2 B' R2 F' L B2 F' L
90. 18.61 D2 R2 U B D L' U' B L' D2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 B R B' D2 U L D F D2 F
91. 18.70 L U D2 L D L' U2 R2 F2 U R2 L U B2 F U' D' B2 L2 F' R' U2 F2 L R2
92. 19.79 U' F2 U R L U R B D U L2 U F2 D2 L' B2 D R2 B D2 F2 U2 D L2 R
93. 19.70 B2 D U2 L' B U' L' B2 F2 D2 L R U' L R2 F D F' L R2 U' L2 U2 D F'
94. (15.22) L F2 D L2 R U2 L' F' U' D R' F2 D2 B2 R2 D F' L' F2 B R2 B' L' D' L'
95. 19.23 L' F2 L U' L2 U2 B' D R' D B2 L2 B' R2 L' B D' L2 D R' U2 L' D2 L' R'
96. 16.53 F R L2 F2 U2 D L' B F' R2 D' U R B' D R' L2 D L2 R U' D2 F B D'
97. 17.87 F2 B' L' R2 F2 R' U' B' D2 F2 B R' L' D' F2 R2 L' D2 B' D2 U' R' F B2 R'
98. 17.88 U2 R' D' L' B' F' U B F2 R2 D F' L U' D' F' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2
99. 19.75 D R D' L2 U' F' D R B2 D2 B2 R L2 F D U2 L U' R L' U2 L' F R B2
100. 19.43 F' D2 R' D' U' R2 B2 L' U' B2 D L U D2 F' D' L U2 L F' D' L2 D2 F2 B2



Bolded is the PB Ao12. So ready for Cornell


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 20, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Great solve! Scramble with green front and white on top


 
will do in future, ty :tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2011)

Average of 5: 1.66
1. 1.81 R F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F2 U'
2. 1.63 F2 R' U F2 R' U R2 F U2
3. (11.10) R U2 F' R' U F2 U R U'
4. (1.43) F R2 F' R F U' R U R2
5. 1.53 R' U2 F R2 F R' U' R

on video.

jflysim2x2.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 20, 2011)

3x3 OH avg 5:

Average: 26.73
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 23.59
Worst Time: 31.50
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	28.68	D2 B R2 D L D L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B F L' R2 D2 B' U L' R D2 U
2.	(23.59)	L D L2 B' L' D2 U B' L2 R2 B2 F L' R D' B2 F D' U' F' L' B' F' L R
3.	24.47	D2 U R F' L B' F L' R F' L' R' U' B' F2 L2 B2 F U' L B F' D B' F'
4.	26.86	F U' L R' U' B' U2 L R' D U' L2 D U2 L2 R' U2 L' D U' L' B F2 D2 U
5.	(31.50)	B' L R U' F' U2 F2 R D U F D2 F2 R2 D L' D R' B' L2 R' D U B2 F'


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2011)

YEEEEEESSSSSS!!!

I am sub-20!! Thank you so much freshcuber 

Ao100: 19.93 

Also, Ao12: 18.52 

Times:


Spoiler



1. 20.15 F L2 F U2 F2 R B' L' D2 L' F2 D' F' R2 F2 U2 R' L' B R2 L D' R F' L 
2. 17.15 U' R2 D2 U2 F2 D' B R' L U F2 L' R' B2 U' L2 U2 L' R' U2 R' U' B' D2 B' 
3. 19.36 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 L' F' D F D F D' R' L2 F' B2 U L2 D L2 D' U' F B U' 
4. 18.39 L2 R B2 R B2 R2 U' B2 F R2 F R B' R B' L2 R B' U' D B2 R2 B D' F' 
5. (15.24) F2 L B U R' L2 B2 D2 B U' R2 D' R' B2 L' F D' R' B2 R' F2 R B L2 D 
6. 15.99 B' L U R D2 F2 D2 U2 R' B R' F' U F' D2 B' U' R' U D' R L D2 F2 D' 
7. (21.22) D' R U2 F R' L2 B' U2 L' F' D B U D2 R D F D2 F2 U2 B' L U2 R L 
8. 20.28 D2 L B F' L2 F' U' L U' L2 B2 R' L F2 R2 L' F2 U F2 B L U2 L' R2 F2 
9. 15.48 U' B R F B U' L2 R2 F B U R B2 F L F2 U B2 F2 L F L' F B2 U' 
10. 20.95 B2 D' B2 U2 R F' U' R F2 L2 R D L' U2 B2 L U' B2 R' U' B L' F L B' 
11. 18.82 U' B U' L' R B2 F' R U' L F R2 L' U L' F' D' U' B' D2 F U' B' F R' 
12. 18.60 R U2 D' B2 U' B F' D2 U2 F' D L' R' B2 U2 R' L U' F D' U R' F' D' R



Also: 12.82 lucky single!

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



R D R' U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L U F' B' R F2 B2 D F B2 L2 D' B' L2 R

x2 y D2 R y' R' U' R' F
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L
R' U2 R d' R U R'
d' R U R' U R U' R'
y' L' U2 L U' L' U L
(U') F R U R' U' F'


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats man! Now that you got it you'll keep dropping time. Doesn't it feel awesome?


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2011)

Totally


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to get in on this too. Will start an Ao100 now


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 20, 2011)

15.83 color neutral avg12
17.12 color neutral avg50

second day of being CN


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 20, 2011)

3x3 OH -- 46.65, 41.98, 29.41, 42.28, 45.76 = 43.34 AO5

AWESOME! a new PB single and average!


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 15.83 color neutral avg12
> 17.12 color neutral avg50
> 
> second day of being CN



2nd day!? - Awesome results


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

U srs? I would try rolling the first 3 solves but screw it -.- Broke pb ao100 from 22.85 down to 17.00 even. Meh lol.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.31
worst time: 20.86

current avg5: 16.67 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 15.85 (σ = 1.25)

current avg12: 17.04 (σ = 1.72)
best avg12: 16.22 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 17.00 (σ = 1.51)
best avg100: 17.00 (σ = 1.51)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.00
1. 17.59 L' D' L' U B2 R2 B R' B' R2 F' U' D F2 D' B2 D F' U B2 R D' F U' D 
2. 18.32 D' R' F' U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 F' L R2 B' R' U' B2 U' L U' L2 R 
3. 19.27 B U' R' L' F' R' L' B' D B' L R' U2 L F R2 B' F2 D2 L2 U' D2 L F2 R2 
4. 14.55 F2 L2 U' L F' L D R2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 B D F R2 F L' B2 L2 F2 D R U2 
5. 17.70 U B U L R F' U2 R' D2 L R F' U L' U2 D2 F' L D2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 R 
6. 17.80 U R' F' U L' R' U F U F' R' F2 U' F2 L' F2 D' L F2 L' F' L F' L B2 
7. 15.92 F R2 F' L D F2 R' D' R2 F' R' U' F R' B' U D' B' F R L D R' D L2 
8. 16.16 R2 L' B' U2 B L2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D2 R' F B2 U' F' L' B' F2 R' F2 L' U D2 
9. 18.93 B2 R L F B' U2 L' U' R B F' R U2 B D U' L' D' F' B2 R' D2 F R L 
10. 17.14 D' R D' B' R2 D' R' L F2 D' L D F' B' R' L' U2 D2 F' B R' B L' U2 B2 
11. 16.86 R' D' L' R' B2 F' R' F2 D R F D U2 F2 U' D R2 U D2 B D R' U' R' F' 
12. 16.00 L' R2 B2 D2 R2 B F U R L2 F' R F R2 L B' U' R2 B U2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 
13. 18.40 R' U' L' F2 R2 L2 B' U2 B R2 D F' B D' F' U D2 B D' L U' L' D' F' B2 
14. 16.50 B U2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 F D2 R U2 B L' B' F D' L2 F2 D L U D2 
15. 16.91 L' R' D2 F B' U R2 F2 D' F B2 L' U2 D2 F2 D' F' R' L F' B' R2 F U' F2 
16. 16.84 U2 L' D L D F U2 R D2 B D U B2 R2 B R B2 L' B L' U' R F2 U' D2 
17. 17.87 L2 F2 B' R' F2 R' B2 U F U' L R2 U2 R F' L U B' F2 U' L2 F L2 B2 R2 
18. 16.25 L2 F2 L2 B2 F' U D' L U' L' U2 B2 D L2 D2 L' F' D U F B U' R2 F' B2 
19. 14.03 L' F2 R U' R2 F U2 L2 D' B L R2 D2 B R' L2 U F' D' R D B' R' L' D' 
20. 19.60 R2 B R' L' D U' R' L U' D' B' R' D B2 F D F' R2 B' R2 L D2 U2 B' F 
21. 17.93 R F D2 F D' B' D' B L' B' L' D2 F' L R2 D R U' D2 F' L' B D U2 B' 
22. 16.75 D L2 U B2 L R2 F2 L B' L R B R2 L B2 F2 U' D B' L2 R2 D' R' D R 
23. 17.23 R2 D' U B' R B2 F L' R2 B F D' U R' B2 U' R D U2 R U2 R2 B' R2 U 
24. 15.78 R D2 U R L B2 D' F' R' F2 D F2 U L F L R' U' L2 D B' L2 B2 U D 
25. 16.37 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 R B' R' D2 F2 L' R' D L F R2 U F U B2 F' D' U R2 
26. 19.69 L U' R2 L' B' L D' F' D2 B R2 D B2 L' B' D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 L 
27. 16.97 F L' F D' B D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' U' B' F' L' U L' F' D L2 D2 L2 F2 B' U 
28. 13.90[OLL skip] D F U' B' D' R F B2 U F' L' F2 R2 L' F' B2 L D' L2 F U D2 F U' L2 
29. 18.26 F' L B F L F2 D F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D R D F2 D2 F' D' F2 U F' R2 F 
30. 16.25 B D B2 U' R L' B2 F U' D' L U' R2 L' F U2 B' D U B R U' L' R' B' 
31. 17.14 B2 L F B2 L2 D2 F L' R' U2 D' R U' B2 F L D' L B' R' F2 U L R' F' 
32. 14.16 B2 R' B2 R L2 U' B2 D2 L U2 D2 R F R F' D R2 U2 B L2 D U2 R' B U 
33. 16.36 U2 D' B' F L' D' U2 R2 B2 F2 R B U2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 B D' F2 R' L2 
34. 15.95 L B2 L' B L' B2 L' F' R D U2 R' L2 F' D2 U2 F2 L F2 D R L2 F2 L' R' 
35. 16.57+ U2 F2 D2 B' L' F' U2 R' D' F2 L' B' R D2 U' R' U' L2 D2 R2 U2 D' R2 B2 D' 
36. 18.18 L' D' U L D R L2 B' L' U' F D' R2 L' D' L' F L D U R B U D' L' 
37. 15.70 D R F B2 R2 U D R2 B2 L' F2 U' F2 D' U' F2 B' U2 F R2 D' L' F D' F2 
38. 18.18 R' F' L B2 F' L' B2 R' F' L' D' R' U F D' R D' L2 F D' U' R' U' B2 R' 
39. 16.41 U R D2 L F2 D F U2 F' L' U F2 B R' L2 U' B F' L F R' B U L F2 
40. 18.63 R B' L B' D' L' B L' U L F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' R2 F' U L' B2 L F2 L2 R 
41. 18.30 F2 B D2 B' R B' F2 D L' F2 B2 D' U L D2 F R' B' L F' D2 L2 R2 F2 D 
42. 15.76 B U' F U' L U2 D' R2 L U' L' B2 L F' R2 U' B2 F2 L' U D2 F L' D B 
43. 17.49 D' L' F' R2 B' F L' R' B D' L B2 F2 U2 D2 F L F2 D' U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U 
44. 15.82 D2 U' L' D2 B' U R L' B L2 R2 U B F L2 B' F' L2 F' L2 U' D' R U' L' 
45. 20.20 F2 L D U' F' R L2 B' D2 B L2 B' F U R2 L2 U' D' B2 U' L' B' D2 B L 
46. 17.70 L2 D' L2 R' U' L R D2 L' D2 F' L F' R' D2 F B2 R B' L' R' U2 L U' L' 
47. 16.87 L2 F D' U' R' U D2 R2 B R2 F2 B L' U' R' D2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 D L2 
48. 16.06 R2 U L2 R2 U2 D' L' U2 L' R2 F2 D' F D' B2 L F B' L' B R2 D' B U2 F' 
49. 16.78 F2 L F2 D R2 B R2 L U2 L D' F' B' L R' B' L' D2 U2 B F' D2 U B U 
50. 15.50 R' L F2 L2 D R' L2 U' B U2 B' L' R2 D' B' F2 D2 F2 U2 D' B D' U R L 
51. 18.19 B U' F' R' U2 D2 L2 U F' D' F B2 R B L' U' B' R' D' F2 U2 D2 R' U' F' 
52. 16.29 U2 B2 R L2 U' L2 F L' F' R D2 U' R' B' U2 R U L' B' L2 B2 R' F B L 
53. 16.78 B2 L' F L D2 F2 D B D2 F R2 D' U2 L R B' D2 B' U B' F U2 F B R 
54. 16.85 R U L2 U L F2 R F R D2 L' F U R' F L2 U' R' B' R2 D' R U2 L2 B2 
55. 17.95 B L2 U2 R' U2 B2 F D2 R2 L2 D' L R D' F2 B D2 L R' U2 B2 D B D' F2 
56. 18.96 R U2 R D L' U2 D' F' D F' U2 D B' U' F R2 D' F' D R U2 D F' R2 F2 
57. 17.85 R' U L U' B U' R U' D2 F2 U R2 F' U' R2 F2 D2 F B2 D' L R D' L' F2 
58. 18.38 R' U F B D R2 D' L U D L' B2 D' R' D' L2 D2 R' U L2 R U' B R L' 
59. 14.98 R' L2 F' L B2 F R' U R D2 F' B D2 U' F' D' L R D' B' D' U R2 D' U' 
60. 18.38 D B U2 L' R' U' R' B R' U' R' B R L' U2 D R2 U L U2 F U B' R D' 
61. 16.40 F B D2 F2 L' D2 R2 L F' B' U' B L2 D' F' L' R F2 D2 F2 R F' R2 L D 
62. 17.89 U2 D' L2 B' R' F U' L D2 R' L' U B' L2 B L' F' B U' L' F2 U' F B2 L 
63. 16.02 L B' D2 R' F B2 L' F2 R D2 L' B2 L2 R F2 L' D L D R L U' R F2 L 
64. 16.89 F2 R L D U2 B F' D2 R' B' R2 B2 D L B D' U' B F2 L' F2 R U' F2 R 
65. 16.15 F' L D2 R2 D' R D2 R' L B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B' L' F D L2 R' B2 U2 D' L' B 
66. 14.54 B' D2 B2 F R2 D' U2 F B2 L2 D2 R' F U B F D U2 F' B D2 L U' L F' 
67. 17.40 U D F' B D2 L U2 R2 F2 B' D R2 U2 L U' L2 B F' D2 U2 F L2 F' R' L2 
68. 17.00 L U L2 D' B' F U L' D L F2 U' B2 U B2 F R2 U2 R L' D' L D2 R2 L' 
69. 16.58 R D R2 U F2 D2 B' L' B2 R' U' F2 D2 F' D' B' L F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 
70. 16.48 F U2 B D' R D2 F2 B2 U2 L B2 U D B2 R U' L2 F' R2 U F B L D U2 
71. 17.11 D2 U' R' F D' U' B R L D' F' B D' R2 L2 F' B' D R2 B2 D' R' B U' D2 
72. 18.54 F2 D U2 L U2 B D B' F2 U2 R2 F' U D2 B' U L' U' L2 R' F B' L R B' 
73. 14.07 R' L2 U L F' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R L F2 D2 R F2 D L R' D' F' R2 F L' U 
74. 13.62 F2 D R' B' R' B R' D2 F B R2 D2 U' F D2 R2 B2 F2 R D U B F2 D L' 
75. 18.42 D F' B' D R' U' F2 U' L U2 F2 L' U2 L U2 L B L' D F2 R U F2 U' D' 
76. 18.35 R' B' L' D2 B2 D F' U2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 F L' D B2 L2 B F' D2 R F' U' 
77. 16.93 U2 D2 L2 B R2 L' B' D' R' D L U2 L R2 B2 R' B U F D U' L D2 B2 R' 
78. 20.82 D' F U' F2 L' B' R F' D B' U F2 L B' U2 B2 D' R' B L' R2 U2 L' F' D' 
79. 14.28 F2 U L2 D2 U L' R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F B' U' F' L2 R2 D U2 F L' F2 
80. 16.65 F2 R2 F' L' B U' D2 B2 F' U2 R U F R F2 U B D L2 R' F2 B R F' U 
81. 17.33 R F2 L2 U L' F D F R' B2 U' D2 F R2 F U D' F' D B L F' R' D' B2 
82. 14.46[Fail H perm] F U2 R2 F2 U2 D B F2 L D L F R D2 F2 L B R' U2 B2 R2 F D' B' D 
83. 17.13 D B U2 D L U R' L D' U L2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F R D F2 D2 U2 B U' D' 
84. 19.85 B D2 L2 R F2 U D2 F' D U2 F' B U F2 U2 D2 L' R' U' D' L2 R2 B L' F' 
85. 17.82 L' R D' F2 U2 R U2 B2 L D2 L' U' L B2 R2 L D2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 U' F2 B 
86. 15.95 F2 R2 B2 U' D2 B' L' B' R B' F' U L2 F B2 L R2 U2 D2 R B2 F L' F2 L' 
87. 15.89 F' D2 U' L2 F' B U' D2 R' F B' U F' D' U2 R2 U' B2 R F' B2 L' R U L2 
88. 19.03 D' F' L2 U2 L' U' L2 U2 D B2 R2 F D B2 U2 L B' F2 L F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B 
89. 18.01 D' F D' L' F R2 U B2 L2 F U' L2 U D2 L' R F2 B' L2 R B' U2 B2 F2 D 
90. 15.04 R U2 B F D U B L' F2 R D2 L2 U D2 B U2 D' R U2 D2 F2 B D U2 L2 
91. 18.67 L B F' R L2 D B' D R' F D' R' L' F' U L U' F' U2 L' F2 L2 R U' L' 
92. 16.70 U2 F2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 U D2 L F L U' D' B' R2 D' L' U L U B' 
93. 19.99 F D2 U F2 B R D F' L' D R' D R L2 U L D2 F2 R2 F' B' D2 L2 D' L' 
94. (20.86) R L2 D2 U L' F D2 L U2 R' F' D U2 B' F R F R2 D' B U2 R2 B2 F2 D' 
95. 13.89 R B' F U2 B' L U2 R' L U D B F' U F' U' B' R U2 D' R2 F' R' B2 F' 
96. 16.39 U' R L2 U F B' U2 D2 R' B' L2 B F L F D2 F2 D' B F' U B F' R D2 
97. 17.72 B2 U2 F2 L D' R2 F2 D L R' D R2 U2 L F2 L2 B D L F2 R D2 L R2 D' 
98. 18.11 B' D F2 L R B' R B2 U' D' B2 F' D' B' F' L F D' U2 L R2 F2 R2 D L 
99. (13.31) L' F R2 B' U' L2 F R D B' U B2 U F' D B L D R' U' R B D2 B R2 
100. 15.90 R' F L' U2 R U D' F U L' U2 L U F2 L2 D2 R' F R' U2 B' R' F' R2 D


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

woah nice job Eric :tu :tu
I need to hurry up and get good at color neutral so I can start doing sub-you averages again


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2011)

8.05 NL 3x3 Single

U' F2 R B' D L U F' L' D2 L2 R2 U R' U' B2 F' R2 U2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' F'

Solution:


Spoiler



L F U R' F
U R' U R
y' L' U L
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U F R U R' U' F' U F' r U R' U' r' F R 
U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

52/8.05= 6.45 TPS



I also had a 7.49 OLL skip, but can't find my solution. D:


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> woah nice job Eric :tu :tu
> I need to hurry up and get good at color neutral so I can start doing sub-you averages again


 
Tomorrow I migth do another ao100, but with zz probably, or I imght do that now. I'm not used to doing so many 3x3 solves in a row. If I don't get sub 20 in comp I will be so mad, I had like 1 or something sup 20 solve in that entire average. I need to practice OH and 4x4 and ZZ. I want to get to 2nd round because I've never done that before, so once I do I can do like BLD and OH etc in 2nd round since I wont make final lol. 

Thanks for the support  I will be the slow reese no longer <edit> figuratively..</edit>


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2011)

Accomplishment: I learnt that there is a place in Tanzania called "Lolbene"


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 21, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 8.05 NL 3x3 Single
> 
> U' F2 R B' D L U F' L' D2 L2 R2 U R' U' B2 F' R2 U2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' F'
> 
> ...


 
Your aolution doesn't work. Wrong OLL


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

my accomplishment: didn't know it was possible, but I just accidentally forced an OLL skip.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Your aolution doesn't work. Wrong OLL


 
Sorry. Fixed.

Also: 43.90 Team BLD over Voxli.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally up with my times with regular 2pair, <3 yau

Average of 12: 1:14.98
1. 1:13.06 D2 F2 B R L' u' B' D' f2 F2 U L2 f' r2 R2 U R' D' u' r u' D2 L r2 f' D2 B F2 R' F' U' F U D' F2 R u D2 F' B 
2. 1:20.60 L D' B' D R2 D F2 r' R2 U' r' D' L f' B' F2 u F f' B2 D F' f2 u U2 f' r2 D2 F2 D f' F2 D' R' r F B' L' F' D2 
3. 1:16.63 R2 B' r2 R2 L2 u' r2 U' R' r F r B' f2 U D2 R2 f' L2 U' B D F' f2 u F' U u r2 D2 u2 r D B U' f F2 u F' r 
4. (1:08.23) D' R B R2 u2 F2 f' u D' f R' U' F' L2 R2 F2 f' U u' r' f2 r2 F' u' L R r' D' R2 L2 D' f r' R' B R2 L' F2 U2 D' 
5. 1:19.28 R2 f u' F u B2 f' U R' L2 F' R' D2 F' u B L2 u' L r' D' u2 f2 R F' D' L B2 f U r f F B2 R D u' B2 R2 f 
6. 1:13.62 R F' f D u2 B U2 f' u r U' r U' D' L' R D B' F' f2 R' B2 F2 u2 r' F L' D2 B' D' R u2 B D L' R2 r2 D2 u f' 
7. (1:23.44) R' B' r' R' F' r' f2 R L' u' r R' u2 D2 U F2 u U L2 r U u2 f' L2 u2 f2 R' D f2 L R F2 u2 f L u2 F' U D B2 
8. 1:11.37 B' u F R r B2 F' r' U' f2 B' u R' U' R' U' f' r2 B F L2 u R2 f2 U F' L r2 f2 D L2 r2 R2 u' F' B' u R' f' L' 
9. 1:18.06 r L2 u' r' f' R r2 U' L2 R' u' B2 R B' r2 R' u r F2 B2 R B' D u R f' B' U2 f D' L2 R' U' F2 B2 D' u2 F r f 
10. 1:14.85 D2 U2 r' f' B R D R' F2 U2 u r' R F' f2 D f2 R' f' U' r u D f2 D2 U u R' f2 r B' u2 B' u' r2 U' D2 L' D F2 
11. 1:13.87 F B2 R2 r f2 D2 B' U2 R D U2 L2 f' U' F2 U R F2 u U2 D2 r2 u' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L r F' D U R' L' B r' R2 
12. 1:08.46 R F' B U' r U2 u D' R L' B' U' D' r2 U2 f2 L' U R2 D' B' f2 F' r' U' L' U R2 f' r U' D' f2 D' R f' B2 D2 F' r'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> my accomplishment: didn't know it was possible, but I just accidentally forced an OLL skip.


 
how did you force it?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

I inserted a pair much differently than I normally do without really thinking about it or meaning to, and out popped an OLL skip  I was slightly kidding with the word "forced", but its still funny that it happened 

EDIT:
Decided to play with some ZZ earlier, and ta-da sub-20

avg5 17.33
avg12 18.50
avg50 19.89

Old PB avg50 with ZZ was 21.71


----------



## tx789 (Apr 21, 2011)

18.02 SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!! PLL SKIP
33.50 AVG 100


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
21/04/2011 11:38:50 AM - 1:46:36 PM

Mean: 33.50
Standard deviation: 5.67
Best Time: 18.02
Worst Time: 54.54

Best average of 5: 27.47
73-77 - (35.70) (25.64) 25.98 29.20 27.22

Best average of 12: 30.21
73-84 - 35.70 25.64 25.98 29.20 27.22 30.94 30.17 32.19 (25.56) 33.24 (41.94) 31.78

1. 36.08 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R B2 R2 B R L F L2 B' R2
2. 29.13 R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 F R2 B R' D' L2 B R L B L2
3. 27.85 B2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 R U2 F2 D B' R U' L' F D
4. 44.80 D F2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D U2 L2 U2 L' F' U F' U2 F2 U B' F2 D U'
5. 33.04 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L B D F' U' R' D L2 D2 B'
6. 34.10 B2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 R' D F' R U2 R U' B L D'
7. 29.16 U2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 U R' F' L U2 R' U2 B' R' F2 D2 U2
8. 39.24 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D' L' U R D B D U' B2 D R U'
9. 37.84 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F R2 L2 F' U B2 R2 D R U'
10. 34.24 L2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R D2 U' B' U2 F' R B L' D2 U
11. 28.55 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D' F' R U2 B D F2 U' L2 U2
12. 36.65 L2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' L' U L2 D' B U' B F' D' F2 L D2
13. 34.83 F2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 D2 L2 U B L' B' L' B' U' R2 U R U2
14. 27.78 B2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' B D2 R' B2 L' B R2 B' D F U'
15. 35.77 D' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 U B2 D' B L D' U2 B D2 R B' U
16. 25.05 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F R U' R2 B2 L' U' B2 U' L' U'
17. 54.54 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B R2 U' R' U' L F' R' D' R'
18. 37.56 L2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B U B R' F U' B R' B U
19. 28.57 D' R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R F D F2 L D U L' B' F' U2
20. 33.23 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 B' R' U B R2 B2 L' U' F'
21. 31.74 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R F2 U R L F U R L D L
22. 31.60 U R2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U F R' U2 B F2 R' D L2 D2 B2 L'
23. 27.47 B2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R L2 D2 U' R' B F D L F2 L'
24. 36.30 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L U B' R F' D' R' D' B2 R2 U
25. 31.03 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L U' R B U2 F D B' L' B2 U'
26. 34.79 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B2 R D' U R2 L2 B' L' B2 F' D2 U
27. 35.53 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R' D U2 L2 B2 F' R' D2
28. 35.64 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L U F U2 B2 U2 R' F' D' R' U2
29. 33.36 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U B' L U2 L D L B' U' L2 U2
30. 33.31 L2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 R D' U' L F L B' R L2 B'
31. 32.12 F2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D' L' D2 B2 U F' D' R D'
32. 37.69 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D B2 R U2 F R' D L' U R D2 L' U
33. 29.61 U L2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 F D2 L B' F2 U2 L' D U2 B' U'
34. 32.75 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D2 U2 L' U B2 R L' U B L D2 F' D
35. 30.93 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L' D' R U' B L2 B' L F' R D2
36. 35.86 U R2 U F2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 D' R' F' D2 R' F2 U' L F' D' L2 D2
37. 29.91 D R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L D' B D R' U F' L D2 R' D2
38. 30.56 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B L B2 R' D B2 R2 B' R' U
39. 48.89 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D F L D2 F L' U R' F' U' B U'
40. 25.55 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' F R' B' U' B2 D' B2 L U2 B D2
41. 32.82 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L' U' B' U2 R2 B2 U' F R D' U'
42. 40.70 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U F R2 U' B F2 D' R F2 U2 R U'
43. 33.18 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 F' L2 B D F' U' R B' D2
44. 27.98 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 B' R D2 B' U2 R' L U2 B2 R
45. 36.02 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D B2 F2 R U' B2 L2 B D U2 R2 L B' U'
46. 41.26 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U L U2 R' F' L2 B' U R D' L2 U2
47. 36.98 F2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 U F2 L F' U F2 R L U B' R
48. 30.22 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R F' L B' R L2 D' B' D2 R
49. 24.27 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B L U2 B' R2 D U B'
50. 33.53 R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D R D' F D' L2 U R' F2 U' R2 U
51. 51.32 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' B U2 F' R2 D2 R' F' R' B2 D'
52. 36.20 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D F' L' U2 L' B' L F' U' R2
53. 32.63 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D' F R' L' B' D R' B' F U R' U
54. 31.39 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L D' F' D' U2 R2 L2 B R' U'
55. 30.93 F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D L B2 U' B' L2 D' U
56. 33.89 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L F D U F' U2 L' D2
57. 45.21 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D L' F D L F' R B2 R2 D2
58. 18.02 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U L' D F R' L2 F' U2 R' F2 L' U'
59. 34.39 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 L D' R D' R L U' B D R U2
60. 29.47 B2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B' F D L B2 L' U' R2 D' L' U'
61. 34.73 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 L U' R' B R' D L2 B' L' U'
62. 24.41 B2 D' L2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' L' B U2 B D B2 U R' U'
63. 37.41 U R2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D B R L' F L' D L B R L2
64. 33.34 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U R D2 R B L2 D' B2 U B' L U'
65. 36.19 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 F' L' D R L2 B' L D R D'
66. 34.57 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 B' D R' F' L D2 L2 B' U R
67. 38.12 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F' L B F R F' L' F R
68. 28.63 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 U' R' F' D L2 F' L' U F D R2 U2
69. 31.19 L2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 U B2 D' R2 D L
70. 30.71 B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' U R U' L' B2 L F' L' B' U' R U2
71. 36.37 R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D2 U2 L' B' R F2 R2 D R2 F' L' D2 L2
72. 40.26 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 U F' D' B2 R' L D2 F2 U B R2
73. 35.70 D' F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' L' U' F U2 R' B' U2 R' F2 U2
74. 25.64 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 F' D2 U R2 F' L B U R D' L
75. 25.98 D' R2 D R2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R' B' R F R U' B L' B2 D' U'
76. 29.20 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' U' B2 L' B D B2 L' U B2 L U' R2
77. 27.22 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 U B F D' R F L' B D B D
78. 30.94 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F U2 L' F' U L' U2 B2 F L' D
79. 30.17 D' F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D U' R' B D' F2 R2 D' B R' B' U2 L'
80. 32.19 B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U' L U F' R' U
81. 25.56 L2 F2 D U B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 B R' F' R' U' R2 F D' R'
82. 33.24 U L2 B2 D B2 D R2 U B2 U R B2 F L' U2 L' U L' B2 F
83. 41.94 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F L' B2 F' R U R' U2 R2 D'
84. 31.78 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U L F' D2 R2 L U' L U' R' D'
85. 40.76 R2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L B R' D R2 B D2 B2 F2 U'
86. 35.51 D' L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' B' R2 B2 U L' B F D' F' R
87. 30.33 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B' R2 D U' L B' F2 L2 F' D2 U'
88. 33.57 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U B2 D R F D2 B' D2 L F' R' D2 L'
89. 38.71 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 L B' R2 B D' U' L F L U'
90. 35.87 R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' B L U B' R' F R' L' B U
91. 33.56 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L F2 U' B' D2 F' D L' F D
92. 39.84 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F' U' R L' U B' F' R2 B2 D2
93. 39.24 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D L2 D2 R U2 B F' D R B R2 B2 D2
94. 28.16 U F2 U B2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L F' U2 L2 D F L' D2 B D' U2
95. 26.84 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 U' R' F2 U2 L' U2 F' U2 R2 D
96. 29.62 R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L' B R2 L2 D B' D2 R F'
97. 24.90 R2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D F' R' F U F' R2 D2 U F'
98. 32.32 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 B' R' D' R2 B D2 F R F R'
99. 36.14 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D B2 R D2 B2 R' B R' F2 R2 D' F U
100. 35.77 U F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L D B2 F' D' U B2 F R D2 R'


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 21, 2011)

New PBs
Average of 5: 26.40
Average of 12: 27.64
Average of 50: 29.38

Mostly yellow crosses.

PBs: Single NL: 18:05, Lucky 16.81, AO3: 23.90, AO5: 23.90, AO12: 28.18, AO100: 31.79



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Apr 20, 2011 9:06:31 PM - 10:03:35 PM

Mean: 29.38
Standard deviation: 4.16
Best Time: 23.02
Worst Time: 41.76

Best average of 5: 26.40
18-22 - (33.58) (24.47) 28.68 25.09 25.45

Best average of 12: 27.64
19-30 - (24.47) 28.68 25.09 25.45 31.55 25.58 29.42 (38.60) 27.67 28.67 29.27 25.06

1. 35.28 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B' D2 F L' U' B D2 F L U2 L
2. 31.24 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D U' R2 B R U B2 U R' L D2 U R' U'
3. 29.44 R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U R F L2 F U2 L' D' U' B R U
4. 28.39 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 B2 R' L' D R' F2 D2 B U F D' U
5. 32.50 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D U F2 U' R' U2 F R B L' F2 R' B' R2 U2
6. 41.68 B2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' F' U' L2 F R' F' D2 R' D' U2
7. 25.06 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 R U' L D R B D2 R' F L D
8. 28.34 D' U F2 L2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' U' L2 D2 B' L B' L2 U'
9. 29.83 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 F U R' F' U F' U R' U L'
10. 28.86 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B' D' R U' L' U2 B2 F R D R
11. 26.91 R2 D R2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R B U L F' D' L2 B U B U'
12. 30.63 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D' F R D2 U' R' U2 R2 L' F' D
13. 41.76 B2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B L' U' B R' D2 L2 B' D' R'
14. 24.42 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R' F' D' L2 F' U' R' L' D U'
15. 26.65 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 F' D2 R' L' U L2 F' U' R2 L2
16. 28.63 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 U' B' U2 L' B R D U' L2 F' D2
17. 32.62 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L U R2 F R2 B R' D' L' F2 R2
18. 33.58 B2 F2 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U B D2 R2 U' F' D' R' U2 L' D2
19. 24.47 D2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R' D2 U' L D B L2 D' R' F D'
20. 28.68 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F' R D R2 B L D2 U' R2
21. 25.09 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R D2 L' B' U' B' R' D F L2
22. 25.45 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' B U' L F R2 L' U R2 D2
23. 31.55 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F D' U L2 F R' U' L' D L2 U'
24. 25.58 D F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 D U' L' B2 F2 L2
25. 29.42 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' F' R B' U' L' U' B' R2 D' B R'
26. 38.60 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U B2 D2 F L B F2 D' U2 L D2 F R U'
27. 27.67 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L' F' L2 D U' R D2 R D2 U2
28. 28.67 R2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 R F L' D2 B2 D' B L' U L B2
29. 29.27 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D B2 U B' D U' R2 L B' D' F' D' F2
30. 25.06 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 B2 R' D' R' B D2 L' D2 F' D2 B
31. 30.07 D U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F D' L2 U2 L' D2 U' R U2 B'
32. 29.65 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' U' L' D2 B R L F' D' U B' R' L
33. 29.63 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D' U' L' U2 R' D' U2 R2 F U B F2 D2
34. 28.87 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F' L2 F L2 D U2 L' D R' D'
35. 26.26 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 D U' L' B U' L B2 R' F' R2 L' D' R
36. 27.08 U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L' F' U' R L' D' F' D2 R' B2 U2
37. 35.58 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 U F' D2 U2 B R' F' U F2 D R
38. 29.61 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R' U' R' B' D' F' R L' D' L
39. 28.14 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 R' D' L' D' B L' F2 D L2 F U'
40. 30.91 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L U' B2 R' F U2 B2 L2 U' L'
41. 23.02 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 F' U L U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F U'
42. 23.76 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 U' R F R D2 U' L' F L2 D F2 U'
43. 27.83 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 U' R D' B F' U L' B2 F R2 B U'
44. 30.33 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U R' B' R' D L2 D' F' D' L2 U' L'
45. 31.40 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R L2 D U2 F' L U' L U2 R2 U'
46. 26.66 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 B D' R2 B R F' L U R' U'
47. 24.63 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R B L2 D' B2 D2 R B R D U'
48. 25.23 F2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D B' D' R' D' L D2 B' R B' F' U'
49. 36.80 D' B2 D F2 D F2 U F2 R2 U' L' U' R B R2 B R2 U F' U2
50. 28.33 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R' U L B' D2 L' U2 B' R2 L'


----------



## Vinny (Apr 21, 2011)

23.09 average of 5 with Roux! 
23.65, 22.71, (25.25), (22.08), 22.91


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 21, 2011)

5x5, Not sure if there are any PBs but a good session

number of times: 20/20
best time: 2:31.24
worst time: 3:19.95

current avg5: 3:04.62 (σ = 8.24)
best avg5: 2:48.71 (σ = 11.18)

current avg12: 2:56.20 (σ = 11.62)
best avg12: 2:54.24 (σ = 11.36)

session avg: 2:57.82 (σ = 13.19)



Spoiler



Session average: 2:57.82
1. 2:48.68 U2 Lw2 D Rw L D' U' Bw' F2 D' Lw' L Dw' Fw' B Dw D' F2 R' Bw2 Uw' R Fw L2 Uw2 Lw' R' F2 D2 Fw2 U D' Dw F' B' Dw2 D' Rw2 L' Lw2 Fw R' L2 Uw Fw' U Dw L' Uw' Bw B2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 Rw Uw' F2 U Lw2
2. (2:31.24) Uw' Bw' F R B Uw2 Lw2 U2 Rw' L2 Lw D2 B' L2 D' F2 Bw Rw Dw' Uw B' Lw' R Rw2 F2 Uw' Dw2 Lw U2 L B2 Fw Lw D' Dw L' Uw2 Fw2 F' Dw Fw' U' Rw2 Dw' Bw' B2 L2 Bw U2 Rw U Fw' R' Dw' F2 Lw U' Uw Rw2 U
3. (3:19.95[PLL Skip]) Dw2 B2 Uw2 Bw' Uw' D2 R Fw' U Rw2 F' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 U R Dw' L' Dw2 Uw' U' Fw F' B D' B Dw U2 Rw Fw F U' F2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 U' F2 L' B2 D Dw2 B L' F Uw' Rw' Fw' R Rw' F' Rw U' D Uw' R2 F'
4. 3:16.63 R B Dw2 L' Dw2 F2 R U Bw L Rw' U Rw' Dw' Fw' B' F2 U2 Bw B' L2 R2 B Fw Dw B2 F2 D' F2 Lw' Bw2 R Rw' D' L2 Dw L Uw' Bw' Dw Fw Bw D R' Lw2 B' D' F Uw2 Dw L' D' L U2 L' Rw2 Lw2 F2 L Fw'
5. 3:06.03 B' F Lw Rw2 R B' U R Rw2 Uw R' Lw D2 Rw2 Lw Fw2 R' Rw' F2 D R F' Lw' Dw Uw D' R' F R Rw2 L2 Uw2 L2 B' R2 L Uw Fw B2 D' L2 Dw2 L Dw2 B' Lw2 F' R2 Bw2 R' Dw' Bw' Rw L U B2 U Lw' Bw' Rw2
6. 3:08.99 B' R' Fw' B' Bw2 Dw' U R Lw Uw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Lw2 B' D2 L B' U2 D Bw2 D L' D' F2 Rw2 Fw' L Dw Uw' F' Dw2 L Dw D Bw' U2 Lw Bw L2 Bw' L Fw U Bw L' F Rw2 Lw L2 D' F2 Uw Rw2 Fw R' Dw' Uw2 Rw
7. 3:03.19[OLL Skip] Uw' Lw Rw2 U' Rw2 D Dw Bw' B' Fw2 D Bw2 B Uw L' Rw D Dw2 B' R' Dw U2 D Uw' B2 L' Bw Rw' Lw' Bw2 D2 Dw' Fw Dw' U2 L R2 U Dw2 B' L Uw2 Dw' Lw' Rw2 L' R B Bw R2 Fw' Bw2 Dw L' D' Dw' L' B2 Lw' R2
8. 2:46.97 Uw Bw' R2 F2 B L' Rw' F' D' R' Fw' Rw' Bw2 Lw' D' L2 B2 Lw Bw2 L2 D F' Dw F' Uw2 R' Uw F' Dw' Lw' F Rw' Lw Bw2 Rw Bw' D' Dw Rw D2 Rw Uw' Dw' R Dw L Bw U' Bw Rw2 R' B' F Lw' Rw2 F2 Fw' Lw' Fw' U'
9. 2:35.96 B' Rw' D' U2 Uw2 L Bw2 Rw' D' Rw Dw' Fw' D2 L' Dw' Rw2 D2 Uw' U L2 Bw2 Rw2 F' U2 D' Fw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 B Uw Fw' Bw2 Lw Dw' R B' U B2 L' Rw2 D' Uw' Bw' Dw2 F' U2 Bw2 B' Lw D B' L Uw R2 U' L' D R'
10. 3:07.27 Bw2 Lw U' D' L Lw2 Rw2 U' R' Rw2 D2 F' Lw Rw Dw' Fw2 F2 L2 B' L U' Uw2 Fw2 R Dw Lw2 Dw' D' Fw' B' Uw' U B' Bw2 F' U Dw F Fw U' Bw2 B L' R2 Bw F' R2 Uw B Dw2 B U2 F U2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 F2 B Dw
11. 2:32.28 Uw' Fw' D2 Rw Dw' Fw L2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' F Uw2 R Lw' B2 D Bw2 L Uw' Lw' Fw U' D Rw2 B Uw' L B2 Uw Rw2 U Dw2 Bw L' Fw Lw' Rw Fw R2 Rw' B2 Dw' Fw2 D U' Lw2 Bw' D Dw' Uw' Rw' L2 Bw Uw2 Lw' Uw' L' Bw R' B2
12. 3:09.15 Dw B2 D U2 L' Lw Bw2 Rw' Bw D' Lw U Bw Dw R2 U' Dw D F2 Dw' D' U F D Lw2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 L' D Rw' Lw2 R Uw Lw F D' F Dw2 U Fw' F' R' Bw L' B' Lw2 F' B2 Fw Lw' Rw' B' Dw2 F Bw2 Uw Fw2
13. 2:51.73 L' Dw2 U2 B R' L Bw U' B' Fw Lw' D' L' B2 R U B2 Lw2 U L' Rw' U R Lw2 F2 Lw2 Fw Dw D' F' Bw' Lw2 Fw D U2 Bw2 Lw' Bw' L2 Uw2 R2 F' B2 Dw' L2 U F2 U' Bw' D' Lw2 B Fw2 D Lw' U' Fw' Lw2 Bw Lw
14. 2:50.45 L2 Dw' Fw2 Bw L2 Lw2 F Bw' Fw' Lw2 U' Rw' Dw F2 Dw' Lw' Dw' B2 Lw2 U' Uw F Uw Rw2 Uw U' D2 B' Rw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw U2 Fw' R Rw' Fw Dw2 L' Dw Bw Rw2 U2 L2 Lw' R D Bw' F2 B2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw F' Uw L' F'
15. 2:48.39 B2 D Lw' F B' D' Rw D F Uw' Lw L' U2 Bw2 D' F2 L Lw2 B R L2 D' Dw2 F2 Fw U2 Lw Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw Bw Lw' R' Uw' Lw' Uw F' U' L' Uw Bw R2 D2 R2 Uw Lw2 Uw' U2 B2 L' R2 D Fw' R Rw' Fw' Lw' Rw' L'
16. 3:13.61 L Rw B2 Dw' L2 D' Uw2 Fw2 U Uw2 B2 L U2 D' B' Dw2 U D2 Fw' D Bw' R2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' F' Lw2 Bw' Dw' Lw U2 Dw2 Lw2 B L Fw' F D' F' R2 Fw2 R' Fw2 L R' Dw2 F Uw' Dw D Bw' Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2
17. 3:15.92 R' Fw Uw R Bw2 R2 Dw D' L2 Fw2 D Uw Lw Bw Rw D2 R2 Bw' Rw2 D2 U2 F2 D Lw R2 F2 L2 U' D B' Fw' Dw Uw2 D2 Rw Lw B2 Dw Fw' Lw2 R L B2 R2 Lw Fw U' F' Rw D F' R2 Rw2 Dw' R B2 Fw D2 R' Rw2
18. 2:53.71 Bw2 F' B' L Dw2 R2 B Lw2 F R2 U' L F Dw2 Bw' D2 Uw' B2 Lw2 Rw Bw' Dw' F D2 Rw Fw' Dw2 D F B2 Bw' Dw L' U' Bw2 Uw Lw Dw Lw2 L' R' Rw' Bw' D' Dw2 Fw Rw D' B' U' R2 F2 L B Fw' Rw' D2 Uw2 Lw B2
19. 2:45.20 L' Dw Lw' D2 Lw' F' Lw Dw2 D2 Fw Rw Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Dw L Lw U' F L Uw' U2 B' Bw L' Fw Rw B' Fw Rw R Lw' L U2 Dw D' L2 Lw2 F' B Lw2 B Fw' U' B Lw' R2 Rw' Fw' D' Rw U Fw U Lw R Fw2 D' Uw
20. 3:06.53 U Rw' Dw Lw2 Uw Lw2 U Lw' Uw' D2 L' Lw2 B' Bw2 L Rw2 B Fw2 R' Dw2 D2 Rw' Bw' Lw U' Dw2 F2 B2 Dw Rw' D2 Dw' Bw' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw D' F2 Rw' R L' Uw F2 R Dw2 Lw D2 U2 Fw' Bw2 Dw L2 Lw Rw2 Dw R Rw' Lw D


----------



## cuberr (Apr 21, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 24.72
worst time: 43.09

current avg5: 33.04 (σ = 2.19)
best avg5: 28.46 (σ = 1.04)

current avg12: 33.60 (σ = 4.26)
best avg12: 30.97 (σ = 3.32)

current avg100: *32.93* (σ = 4.07) <--pb by about a second and a half. 

I probably could have done better but this is the most cubing I've done in a long time so my hands got pretty tired really quickly plus I'm just exhausted in general. But in all, I can't complain.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 21, 2011)

cuberr said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 24.72
> worst time: 43.09
> 
> ...


 
Isn't that complaining?


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 8.77
1. 8.20 U L U R2 U2 L2 B2 U D' L2 U' F' U' D F R2 D F2 D' F2 B U' L U' R
2. 7.56 B' R2 F B R' D2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' D' F D F2 U' L U' B2 U F' L2 B' U2 B'
3. 8.33 U F' D U' L' B' R2 L2 U F2 B' U B U D F2 R L2 D' U R2 U' F' R' B
4. 10.45 U B2 D U2 R2 L B2 F D B' R2 B' L2 D' B2 U R' U2 B2 L2 F' D U F L
5. 8.64 F2 L D U F R' U' B2 F' L2 F' L D B2 F L' B' F' D B F U' R' D2 L
6. (11.37) D L2 U D2 F' U D2 B2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 U' F D' L' U' R L U' R' L F U
7. 7.29 B' F' R2 L' D' R2 L2 D R U B' R' B F2 R D' L2 R2 D B2 R L F' U2 F2
8. 10.17 L2 U D R L' F' L R2 D B' F R' B L' F D2 L B2 L2 R B2 R2 B L' R2
9. 8.64 D2 F2 L' U' D R2 F D L' U' L2 B U D' F2 B D2 F2 U' L' R F' L' F' B2
10. 9.09 F' D2 B2 F L' U' F' R' D2 R' L F2 D2 F L2 R' B2 F' R2 D' F' U2 L2 U F'
11. 9.31 U' F R2 D2 U2 L' D U2 R U' L B' D L B2 R F U R2 L2 F D F' B2 L
12. (6.25) U' F' U D2 L U R' F U' F U' R D' R B D L' U2 D2 L2 D2 R L F L 
2 skips


----------



## cuberr (Apr 21, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Isn't that complaining?


 
I meant about the times. But no, I was merely stating facts. Expect my real reply in about five seconds.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 21, 2011)

24.11 3x3 keyboard sim.

But more importantly...


Spoiler



Full EG-1!   
I'll probably forget them pretty soon though...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 21, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! 
Don't you mean;


Spoiler



full EG? You know CLL (EG0), EG1, and antiCLL (EG2)



I solved a professor Pyraminx for the first time, and without any internet help. I solved centres, then edges, then I held a skewb next to it and worked out which pieces were which. 2nd solve: 3 minutes 
I'm thinking of making a video tutorial. Just searched on YouTube to no results.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 21, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Congrats!
> Don't you mean;
> 
> 
> ...



Idk if I would count antiCLL as EG2 when there are actual EG2 algorithms (even though apparently they aren't much faster that antiCLL)



Tim Major said:


> I solved a professor Pyraminx for the first time, and without any internet help. I solved centres, then edges, then I held a skewb next to it and worked out which pieces were which. 2nd solve: 3 minutes
> I'm thinking of making a video tutorial. Just searched on YouTube to no results.


 
Fast 
And yes, you should make a tutorial. :tu

Edit: Grrrrr
1.88, 3.02, 3.43, 1.56, 2.11, 2.59, 1.83, 3.65, 2.93, 2.77, 2.46, 4.33, 3.53, (1.50), 3.61, 3.59, 3.38, 1.93, 2.52, 4.02, 1.68, 2.53, 2.47, 3.44, 2.06, 2.50, 2.53, 2.63, 3.66, 3.13, 2.21, 1.93, 3.00, 4.61, 4.33, 4.72, 2.58, 2.81, 3.50, 3.00, 3.18, 3.27, 1.78, 10.94, 3.18, 2.78, 3.56, 3.91, 2.44, 2.81, 3.16, 4.18, 2.80, 3.09, 2.68, 2.93, 2.56, 4.03, 3.84, 2.38, 2.78, 2.36, 2.75, 3.06, 2.72, 3.63, 4.31, 2.75, 2.94, 3.19, 2.03, 4.13, 3.16, 2.33, 4.33, 2.31, 2.25, 3.38, 10.30, 3.34, 3.05, 3.30, 3.11, 3.66, 2.47, 2.21, 2.53, 2.72, 3.18, 4.59, 3.18, 2.88, 2.22, 2.28, 2.93, (DNF(2.31)), 2.05, 3.53, 4.27, 2.52 = 3.15

Was such a great average, but I got 2 counting 10s :fp


----------



## Shortey (Apr 21, 2011)

6.87 jflysim :O holy shiet
beat my pb by at least 2 seconds
easy f2l into P-oll and pll skip xD







consistency is key


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 21, 2011)

3x3 in *9.34 (PLL skip)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 R2 F L2 D' U B' L R2 D R' B' D U2 B' R B2 F D U F L' B L2 R


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 21, 2011)

YAY
13.25 Avg5


Spoiler



Session average: 13.25
1. 13.94 L2 B2 F2 R' L D L B' U' B D L R2 U' R' U' L B2 R' B U R' D' R2 B2 
2. 12.51 D2 F2 B' L2 U D2 F U2 R' F' B D2 F' L' B F R2 B D U' R' F' B2 L' U2 
3. 13.29 D' F' R' L' D L' F B' L U2 D B R' D' F2 U' D' R' F B L' B U' B' U' 
4. (11.02) B F L R U B F' D U B L' R F2 U' B2 R F' B U2 D2 B' R F R D 
5. (14.94) B' F2 R U' B U2 B2 R F D F L R2 B' R L' F2 R' D L U L' U F2 R2


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2011)

14.29, 14.82, 14.87, (11.50), 12.92, (22.46), 16.74, 16.33, 16.76, 16.07, 14.66, 18.01 = 15.55 avg12

CN CFOP


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 21, 2011)

yay 14,96, first sub15 of 5 in 3x3



Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.96
1. 13.85 R' D2 B2 U' F L' D B2 U2 L R D2 F2 D' L B F' D L U' L' U2 R2 L B'
2. 16.65 F D' R2 F B D U2 B2 D F' L2 D' U L D R2 D' B' L' D' B' L2 F2 U' R2
3. 14.39[oll skip] B' U' R2 U F' R' D' U R' U2 L D F' R2 D' L2 D2 U2 R' B' D B L2 F' L2
4. (18.42) L2 B' L' F R F' B' U2 F' R B F U D B R L B U B' L D U B' R2
5. (13.62) R' D2 L2 F' U' F' L2 U F' R F' U2 B' R' B' D B' D U F2 B2 D L2 D' U


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.80
1. 1.12 U R' F R U' R F2 R' U
2. 2.05 F R U2 F' R F2 U2 R U2
3. 2.21 U' R' U R' F2 R' F2 U' F
4. (0.92) F' R' F2 U' F2
5. 2.05 R' F2 U' F R U F2 R' U
6. 1.82 R2 F U' F2 U F U2 R U2 R'
7. 1.42 F' U2 F' U F2 R' F2 U' F'
8. 1.38 U' R2 U R2 F R F2 R2 F'
9. (2.23) R2 F U2 R U' R' F2
10. 1.73 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R2
11. 2.13 R F' R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U
12. 2.10 F R2 F' R F' R' U F' U2

non-rolling avg12 jflysim 2x2.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

pb ao12 with zz

Average of 12: 19.59
1. 19.61 
2. 18.71 
3. (21.69) 
4. 18.76 
5. 18.91 
6. 19.29 
7. 20.79 
8. 21.05 
9. 19.33 
10. 18.52 
11. 20.96[lol 3 second T perm, stupid lockup] 
12. (18.44) 


Sub 20!


----------



## Erzz (Apr 21, 2011)

27.64, 29.52, (32.54), 29.58, (23.59) = 28.91 av5
Triangular Francisco


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 21, 2011)

Pyraminx

Statistics for 04-21-2011 19:02:55

Average: 6.99
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 5.03
Worst Time: 11.70
Individual Times:
1.	5.51	u' l' L' B R' U L' R L R U' R' L U' B U R' B' U' R' U' R' U B L'
2.	6.14	u l' b' R L' U' L U R' U' L' R L' U L U B L U L R' L B R' L
3.	6.19	b B' U B' U' R L B' R' L' B' L' R B U B' U' R' B' L' B' U R B U'
4.	(5.03)	u l b U' L' B' L U' L' R' L U R' L U' L B' U B' R' U' L' R' B' U
5.	8.60	r b L B' R' U' R B' L R' B' U' L U' L' B' U' L U R U L R U L
6.	7.55	u l' r' b U B R B L B L' U L B' R' U L U' L R' B' R U L U'
7.	6.28	u' l r b' B U' R' B U' R' U R' U R L' R' B' U' B' U B' L' B R U
8.	7.09	u l r b' R U' B' R B L' B R' L' U' L' R B U R L U' L' R B U
9.	7.76	u B' R B' U L U B U' B' U' B' U' R U' L' R L' R L B' R' L R U'
10.	7.42	l' B' L R L U' B R U' R' U' B' U R' B U' R L' B' R L U' L B L
11.	(11.70)	u' l' r' b R B' L' U B L R' B' L' B' R B' L U' L R U L' R' L' U
12.	7.40	l' B' L' U' L B U B U' R B' U B L R B' L B U L' B U L' R' B'

My best avg is 6.63 but it had too many lucky scrambles.


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Pyraminx
> 
> Statistics for 04-21-2011 19:02:55
> 
> ...


Long scrambles. What program?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 21, 2011)

Julian said:


> Long scrambles. What program?



CCT timer. I don't know what the original length was for the pyraminx scrambles on CCT, so I just set it to 25


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2011)

10.83 Average of 12 and 11.71 Average of 100.

Unfortunately, iiTimer is malfunctioning, so I don't have the times. D:


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 21, 2011)

7x7

6.08.52 6.01.38 6.00.48 = 6.03.46

7x7 Race thread. So close!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2011)

Average of 5: 16.45
1. 16.42 D' R2 F R2 D F' R B2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 L U2 R U2 B' U2 B R F2 D2 U F' 
2. 16.43 F2 U D2 L U2 B D' B R U F2 U2 F2 B U' D B F R U' R' D' B' U2 D2 
3. 16.51 U' R' L' F' D' U L2 R U2 D' F B' D B' U' D' F' D2 F R U' R F2 B' U 
4. (DNF(18.60)) L2 F' R' L' F2 R2 L U F2 B D' U2 B2 F2 D' B R' L' D' F' R2 U' R F2 R' 
5. (12.99) U' R F L2 D' L B' F L2 R' U' D2 F L' B2 D2 F2 B2 L' U F2 D2 R2 D2 L 

.04 sd.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 21, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 10.83 Average of 12 and 11.71 Average of 100.
> 
> Unfortunately, iiTimer is malfunctioning, so I don't have the times. D:


  I just got done with a 12.12 average of 100 with a 11.35 average of 12 and a 10.66 average of 5. And then saw this....ENVY!


----------



## Vinny (Apr 21, 2011)

New PB! 11.44

2 solves later, I got a 10.02 solve, PLL skip, but I turned the top layer the wrong way and got a +2. >:l

Also got a 1:59.59 5x5 solve. Sub 2!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 21, 2011)

Did some F2L practice. It's kind of crazy that there are people who can solve the entire cube almost as fast as this... D:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.39 R B2 D' B' F R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 L D L' B R2 B' F2 U L D 

best avg5: 6.69 (σ = 0.34)
(7.25), (5.69), 6.21, 6.90, 6.97

best avg12: 6.87 (σ = 0.65)
(5.39), 5.98, (9.60), 7.38, 7.75, 7.20, 7.25, 5.69, 6.21, 6.90, 6.97, 7.39

best avg100: 7.96 (σ = 1.16)


Spoiler



9.52, 9.09, 9.15, 7.19, 8.95, 8.46, 6.67, 8.87, 6.73, 5.96, 7.44, 7.83, 7.81, 7.15, 6.56, 8.01, 9.07, 6.96, 7.57, 8.01, 6.32, 8.23, 7.95, 9.18, 10.79, 7.18, 7.23, 11.14, 8.31, 8.16, 7.81, 7.86, 8.32, 7.10, 7.49, 6.95, 8.38, 7.15, 9.22, 7.25, 7.97, 6.78, 8.56, 6.99, 11.01, 7.96, 6.98, 7.20, 7.50, 7.79, 7.02, 7.06, 11.42+, 7.05, (16.09), 9.89, 7.70, 7.38, 9.53, 9.12, (5.39), 5.98, 9.60, 7.38, 7.75, 7.20, 7.25, 5.69, 6.21, 6.90, 6.97, 7.39, 9.49, 8.60, 7.99, 9.64+, 6.94, 8.30, 7.20, 8.05, 7.43, 9.58, 7.01, 5.84, 8.47, 7.09, 9.05, 8.44, 8.00, 6.58, 8.89+, 8.53, 9.62, 7.13, 8.79, 7.36, 8.67, 8.14, 9.24, 7.46


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your turn RCTACameron
2.42 average of 5
2.48 average of 12
2.96 average of 100


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.89
1. 13.34 D L B' U' D R' L' F L' R' U B' U R2 B' D' R U' F R F2 B2 L' R' D2
2. 16.50 B R2 F2 R2 D B R B R2 L B2 R U2 L U2 F2 R' D' F' B L B' R' L' B2
3. 14.64 B R D' U' F2 L B' D' U2 R2 B D2 U' B U D' L F2 D L B2 D2 R U F'
4. 14.88 R2 U2 R F2 R F' B2 U' L' F U2 F' L2 U F' D2 R2 U2 F' D' B D2 L D2 L2
5. 14.76 B L U2 F' B2 D U2 F' R L D' R2 B U2 R2 U D2 L2 R2 B F2 U' L' B2 U2
6. 14.60 D2 R D2 F2 U' F2 U L F' D' U B2 L R' B2 F2 L' R2 F' B' L U' B2 L' U'
7. 16.41 D F' L' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F' R2 D' B R D F' B2 R U B' L' B D' F' R2 L
8. 15.97 D R L' U R2 L' F' B' R' F D2 L D U2 L2 F2 U D2 R' F2 D2 B D' L F
9. 18.23 F' U L' B' R' L' D2 L F R B' R' D' U L' R' B' U L' R2 U' R F' R' B
10. 15.82 F R D' L2 D' U' L B2 F2 U2 D F D B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F D' L' R U' D2 R'
11. 17.11 R' F2 B U' F2 D' U2 R L2 U2 L2 U' R' F' R U' L' B2 F2 U F' D' L' U' B2
12. 15.76 F2 U D' F R2 B' F D' U' F' D' B' U F' L2 F L B' L' F2 L' F' L2 F' L2
13. (19.31) R F2 D2 F D L2 U' B L2 D2 R2 D2 F R' L F2 R2 D B F' D F2 L2 F2 U'
14. 14.99 F2 D' B L' F B' U' D B' L' F B R F2 B L2 F' L U B' L2 R' U' L D
15. (12.02) R' F2 B L2 U' R D' F D U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 L' R' F2 L2 U R' B' R U
16. 13.66 F D B F' R B2 L F2 R U2 F2 B2 U R' B' R F2 B2 D F2 B2 U' D2 F2 R2
17. 16.35 B F' R2 L B L F2 U2 F2 L D B U2 D F2 L B U2 R2 L U' R2 U' R L2
18. 15.58 R B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' U R2 U' L U2 R2 B L B2 R D' L F' D' B' U2 D B
19. 16.62 F' R' U' L2 R' U R2 L D L U2 L2 B' R2 D' R B2 R2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U L
20. 15.29 B2 R' D2 B' U2 D2 B' R' U2 B2 F' R' U2 D' F' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L' U2 R' D L
21. 12.94 D2 L2 R' D' F U2 D2 L2 U2 D' R2 L2 U2 D' R F' B L' B U2 F D' L F2 R'
22. 15.91 R2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B' D R2 F2 D F' B2 D R2 F2 B2 R L2 B F U2 B' F2 U'
23. 13.56 U' F2 D B' L2 B' F' L' B' U F B L D F D R D U2 B' U' R2 L B2 D'
24. 16.47 F D L2 D F R' L F B2 R' B D B2 D2 L2 F' L U2 D2 L U F B2 U B
25. 15.94 B' F L D' B2 D' U' B' R' B D' F2 L2 D' R2 B' L2 B' L' R2 B' R' L2 D F2
26. 14.12 U L2 F2 B2 L' F' U2 D' L U B' D' F L2 R U2 L B2 L' B2 R L2 F2 U L'
27. 19.08 L B' L' F' R2 L' D2 L2 U' L' U2 B' R' U' R' L2 U2 D2 R F2 R' D' F2 D' U2
28. 15.90 L F B R' F R U B U F' B2 L' U L' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 F' R F' U2 B2
29. 13.85 U D2 R2 U B D' L' F' L2 U2 B' R F D' L U2 B' R' D2 L U' D2 F' B D2
30. 17.55 U' B D F U' B' L2 D' L2 R2 B' R U' L D F U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 R'
31. 16.18 D L U2 R D F U' B U F L2 U D F2 B L' U B D' L' U2 L' F U F
32. 14.43 F2 U D L' B F2 D2 F U B F L' B' R' D' B L' B' L2 R2 U' B L' R' F'
33. 19.15 U' F' U L2 R F B D L' B' U2 D B2 L' F2 R B R F2 U F R' B2 U' B'
34. 19.27 R' D2 B' U D B D R2 B2 L' B' U R' L' D F2 B D B2 R L2 F2 B U2 L'
35. 14.90 D' F2 L B R' B' L' R' B R' F D2 U B' D F' L2 U2 B' R2 L D2 B F2 D2
36. 14.54 U R B' R' U' D2 L' F L F R2 L F' U2 B L2 U2 L' B' U F2 U' D B' L'
37. 15.82 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 R B F' L U2 D L B2 F L2 U L2 D' F D R2 L2 F
38. 14.49 D R L2 F U R' U' F' D2 R2 B D' R2 B R D B2 D' B L2 B2 D' F2 B2 L
39. 14.95 B' F' R2 L' F2 R D B' R' U' F R2 B' R' U' F' D U2 L' R F2 L F2 R2 L2
40. 15.77 D R L2 D L F2 D' R' D L B' L2 F' U2 F L' F D2 B' F2 D2 L' R F2 B
41. 13.98 B' R2 L U' L' R2 F2 U' D B' R2 U' F U' F2 D2 L F R2 F2 D B D' L2 D'
42. 16.37 R' L2 B2 D R2 L B2 R B2 F R' F2 D L' U F2 U' B L D B2 R' U' L2 D
43. 17.90 L' F' U' L2 U B' R' D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R D U' F R' F' U B' L2 D U' L2 B2
44. 17.21 D' L F2 D R2 U2 L' U B F D L2 U D L F' L' B R B2 F' U' F2 L2 U2
45. 16.18 B2 U' F' D R F2 L2 R U' F' U2 F2 L' B R U2 L F' B U B2 U' B U R
46. 17.02 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D R L2 F2 D' R' U L' D2 L2 B' L2 D L' R2 F' D F2 D' R
47. 14.22 D' U' B' F2 D B F2 U' L B' L F2 D2 B' D' R2 F' U B2 L' D2 F' B' U D
48. 16.36 L F2 R U' F' U B2 L2 U' B2 F' D2 U2 B F L2 F B2 D' F2 B' L F R U'
49. 13.71 B R L U B U' B2 U' D' F' B' U' B' R' L2 U2 F D' F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F2
50. 17.58 R D2 U2 L' D F2 D2 U B' L R F L2 B R2 F' B D' R2 U2 D2 L U D2 F'
51. 14.77 D' F2 R D F D U2 F' U F' R' L U D' R' U B2 F' U' B' R2 D2 R2 D F
52. 18.23 B2 U2 F' L' B2 D2 U F2 U2 D B' L U F2 B2 U F U R2 L2 B2 L R2 F U'
53. 18.57 L F R U' D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 R' U' D F D2 L' U' F' U R B2 L R' U2
54. 15.50 L' U F' L' B' D2 F' U2 L' B2 L' R' D' F' B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 U L' D2
55. 17.19 L R U F R2 D2 U2 L D' L' U L F D B2 R L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U F' R
56. 16.22 B2 U' F R2 L2 B' L R F' D2 U B F R' D L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 B R D'
57. 15.94 B L' U' L F B2 L2 B' D2 F2 B L2 R2 B F2 D B U F D' B' U L' D' L2
58. 15.05 B' D2 B' D2 B D U2 R' U' R' F2 U' L2 F R U' R2 F2 B2 R B2 L U' B R2
59. 18.66 R D2 L2 B' U2 L U' B2 F' U2 B' F2 L' D2 F' B' D2 R' F D2 B D2 U' B R
60. 14.12 B' R F2 D2 R' F U' R' U2 R D F B2 U2 B2 D L R U' L' U' B' U' D L2
61. 18.55 L D' L' B' F' D2 L2 R B L2 U' B2 U B' L2 D F2 B' U2 F B U2 F' D' B'
62. 18.67 U2 D' R' B U R2 F' B L F' D' U2 R' U2 B F R' B R L' D2 B R' L F
63. 14.18 B' L B D U B' U B' D L D2 R2 L' D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B R2 L' D F
64. 13.27 D2 L' D L F2 B' U F U' F2 L U F B D L2 U' F' B2 R L2 D2 U' F2 L
65. 13.44 B D2 U' L F' R' D R' L' D' F' U2 R B' L F' B' U2 B2 U B D2 F2 L R'
66. 15.30 B' R B' F2 L2 B R2 D U R2 U L R' B2 F U2 R D2 B L' D B' F' R F2
67. 15.87 D' R2 L B F' U2 B2 R' L2 U D' B U2 F' L F' L' R B2 D2 F' R' F L' D
68. 18.21 F U' R2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 F R D B2 U2 F' L' D2 F2 L B2 U2 B' F2
69. 15.62 U F D L2 D' R2 U L2 D F' R' F D2 R' D' L D2 U2 F U2 R2 L' U' R2 U'
70. 17.74 D F' B2 D B' U' D' R2 B R B' L U2 F' B2 U F' U2 R' D' U B' U' R' U
71. 15.59 B R' F D2 F' R D' R2 L' U' R' L F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D U' B' U R' B F'
72. 17.66 R' U' L' F B' D' R U B' F2 R' U' L2 D L D2 U2 L F2 U R L2 B U R'
73. 15.31 U2 B R B R' B' F R' B F U2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 D B' R' L' F' D2 U' R U'
74. 15.79 L' D B L2 F L2 B2 R' U' R U2 F2 R D U2 B' U' L D' R' D L2 F' D' L'
75. 16.78 D L R2 U' R F2 B2 U' B R L2 D2 R2 B' U' F' U' F L U2 B R' F2 U' B'
76. 15.16 D F R2 U' R U2 R' F R2 U2 B' D F' B' U B' F2 R F2 B R D U B U
77. 14.08 L' B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 B' U R2 F U' F' D2 B' F U D2 R D2 L R2 B2 U' L'
78. 15.45 F' B R L2 B' D U' B F D' B' U D2 R' U2 R D R' D F' L D R2 L' F2
79. 18.60 D' B2 F L' D R2 U L' R U D' F2 R B D F B' L' R' U F L2 R F B2
80. 15.18 F L D' R2 L F2 R U2 L' B2 U' D' F2 D' U2 R D R' F L' B F2 L B' L
81. 15.82 B F' U2 D' F2 B' U' F2 B R' L' B R B D' B' L D B R F2 B2 U2 B' L2
82. 16.47 R2 D' F' R B F2 L U2 D2 L2 B' D' B' D U L' B R U F2 R2 F2 B' D2 U'
83. 15.77 R2 U2 D2 B' F D' B2 U2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D L' U' F B2 R' L2 B L F' U F'
84. 15.43 F B' D U R' F' B2 L D2 R2 B F R2 U2 L2 B' U F U D' B L' U' F R'
85. 17.50 L2 B R2 F R B' L U2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 U' F R' B F2 D U2 R2 U' D L' F'
86. 16.61 U2 B U' B2 U2 B U R2 U F L2 F' B2 L F' R' L D2 L' F' R2 L' F' D' B
87. 16.90 L' B' D2 U R D' F' B' U' R L' U2 B2 L' B' L B' R' L B R L D2 F B
88. 16.22 U2 L' B R2 F' L2 R' D' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 B2 U' R' B2 F' U D2 F D U2 R2
89. 15.45 D2 L F2 R L' F2 U' L2 R' D' L2 B R2 B' R2 F2 D' U B2 L2 D L2 D L2 F'
90. 15.07 R' D' L' D' F L' D L' B' F L' D2 B2 R2 D2 U' F' L' U2 F R U B' D2 L'
91. 17.82 L D2 F' R2 L D U2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D U B U2 R U2 R' L' B' D F D U'
92. 15.96 U' D R' U' F2 B R2 F' B' U' D2 B D' R B R U2 B' L U' B2 U F2 D' L
93. 15.05 U' D2 B2 U D B2 L F' L' R D F' L2 U2 D L' R D B2 R' L2 B D2 B2 R
94. 14.59 U B L' B' D U2 L2 F U R L B' R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U' R U' F' B' U2 B2
95. 15.44 B2 L2 U' B' F' U2 R' F B' L' R' D R2 F B U L2 B2 F2 L2 B L2 D' B2 F2
96. 14.71 U L F R F2 R2 L D B2 L' R' D2 F B2 D L2 R B' D2 L2 R2 B U R2 L
97. 16.77 U' D2 F2 L B R2 D' L2 R' B L' R B' L' R' D' F' U D R2 D2 U2 R2 B' F'
98. 13.06 D2 L2 F D' R F R D' L2 U L' R2 D' F2 B U' D2 B2 D' F' U L2 D2 L2 D2
99. 14.64 F2 L D U B F U' B2 U' L' B2 R F L2 U2 F L' F L F B U' B2 L2 D
100. 17.80 F U2 D' B R F' D B' F2 D L2 F2 R' U2 D' B' D2 U' R F2 D2 F D2 L2 B2


----------



## EricReese (Apr 22, 2011)

I hope this is not a CN ao100 


uberCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 22, 2011)

7.88 PLL skip. (Hi Isaac)

I have the scramble, but it's sort of useless posting it, since I did a move or two wrong.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

there was the occasional orange or blue or whatever thrown in there, but mostly white/yellow


----------



## Julian (Apr 22, 2011)

7.55 pyra Ao100


----------



## JackJ (Apr 22, 2011)

2x2 avg12: 3.84



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.84
1. 2.91 U F U' R' U F U' F2 R2 
2. 4.30 F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R2 
3. 3.92 F U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 
4. 4.18 R2 U' F2 U' F' U R' F' U 
5. 3.01 F2 R' F R' F2 R U 
6. (5.51) U R2 U' F U2 R' U F' U' 
7. 3.95 R F2 R F2 U' R' F' R U' 
8. 3.67 F2 U2 R' U2 R U' F U2 F' 
9. (2.90) F R2 U R U F' U R2 U' 
10. 4.17 R U F' R' F2 R' U F2 R' 
11. 4.61 U F2 U' F' U2 F' R F' U' 
12. 3.67 R' F' U R U' F R2 U2 F'


----------



## EricReese (Apr 22, 2011)

Your turn ubercuber yea i know your pb owns this, but whatever man 

Average of 12: 1:12.83
1. (1:19.47) U2 F R u2 L' u2 F2 r' f2 B u2 L2 R F2 f2 u' B2 L2 D B F' U f2 U2 D' B L' u2 R2 F2 u2 R' F2 r u' R2 U D L' u 
2. 1:13.28 R B' r u' F2 r2 R' f' B2 u2 R' B D U u' L' R2 f' R2 F' U2 D R' F r F2 D R2 f F' D B' u2 L' F' u2 L2 r U F 
3. 1:11.31 U2 B L u2 B r2 F2 u R2 B L' F' L D' U2 L' f B L' r D B f2 D' B2 f2 F2 U r B L2 r f F B2 L2 R2 r' D2 R 
4. 1:16.02 u r2 U' L' U2 R' L2 u2 U' f D B' U r' F R2 L2 r F' r2 f U D2 f2 F u' B' F' U F' r' D2 R f r2 D2 L2 F2 B2 f2 
5. 1:06.51 D2 B L2 u2 L r2 R B2 R2 r u2 L' f F U D2 F r f u D R L' r2 u2 F r L' R F' r2 f' L' R' f' D' R2 U D' u' 
6. 1:14.03 r B U' B' f' D2 U B2 U R' L2 u2 r' R F r2 f F' R2 D2 F' u f R B r F2 B2 D' R F' B R' D u F2 D L R r' 
7. (1:04.84) r u2 r U D2 R' u2 D' r' u2 R r F' B r' L' D' F2 u2 f F' R' B U2 r F2 U' R2 F2 L D B D' F B' D2 F' L2 r F 
8. 1:11.37 D2 u2 U B' F' L' B2 R' U' R D U2 L2 B' L' D2 B2 r u' R2 U' F2 f r2 B2 R2 D' U L' B2 r2 R' F' R2 D F R2 f2 D2 B' 
9. 1:14.09 R2 U2 B D r' f D L F' U' L2 U2 L r2 D' U2 L f2 U2 F' L u' F2 R r2 B L U2 R B2 r2 D2 r f R2 f U' u' r' L 
10. 1:19.33 u2 D f' r' f2 D' L R f' B L f' u L' r u2 R' L2 B2 u' F f R L' r B U2 L2 u' L f B2 L' u' B R F B2 U' u 
11. 1:08.99 u2 r2 F' D2 r' L f' u' R D2 r2 F2 f' L' U u2 F f2 B R D2 R U u F2 R' U f2 B' r' R B' L F2 r' R F f r' f2 
12. 1:13.39 f F u r' B2 f' r2 B' F2 R L F2 r B D u L R u2 F' U' u2 f2 u2 R r B D2 L D B2 R2 B2 u2 D' R F D U2 F' 

lolwat

Tried rolling the 1:19, and failed miserably -.-


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 22, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Your turn ubercuber yea i know your pb owns this, but whatever man
> 
> Average of 12: 1:12.83
> 1. (1:19.47) U2 F R u2 L' u2 F2 r' f2 B u2 L2 R F2 f2 u' B2 L2 D B F' U f2 U2 D' B L' u2 R2 F2 u2 R' F2 r u' R2 U D L' u
> ...


 
Vid or it didn't happen


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Your turn ubercuber yea i know your pb owns this, but whatever man
> 
> Average of 12: 1:12.83
> 1. (1:19.47) U2 F R u2 L' u2 F2 r' f2 B u2 L2 R F2 f2 u' B2 L2 D B F' U f2 U2 D' B L' u2 R2 F2 u2 R' F2 r u' R2 U D L' u
> ...


 
Lol since I got that 1:08 avg12, I have been sucking bad at 4x4...not even sure if I'll be able to beat this atm. I'll still try ofc, but nice average :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Vid or it didn't happen


 
<3. Finally.

Actually we have a competition on Saturday...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 22, 2011)

12.54 avg100



Spoiler



11.94, 11.94, 12.69, 12.61, 11.37, 10.55, 12.33, 11.59, 12.77, 13.09, 12.44, 10.83, 12.77, 11.78, 12.11, 12.97, 11.92, 11.19, 12.76, 13.06, 15.61, 8.67, 14.55, 12.15, 15.15, 14.37, 14.32, 11.23, 11.90, 12.85, 12.11, 15.34, 14.83, 11.94, 11.17, 15.87, 13.79, 13.65, 12.99, 14.13, 13.36, 14.49, 13.10, 12.60, 10.41, 12.92, 13.86, 11.44, 13.40, 11.29, 14.65, 13.79, 12.77, 13.90, 10.50, 13.64, 12.43, 12.88, 14.25, 11.23, 13.52, 13.63, 12.40, 12.55, 11.90, 13.27, 13.56, 13.21, 10.83, 13.09, 12.82, 13.02, 10.14, 12.83, 9.16, 11.69, 11.17, 10.76, 12.78, 12.64, 10.72, 10.71, 13.46, 14.42, 13.56, 12.34, 11.16, 9.07, 11.81, 13.17, 11.90, 11.84, 12.89, 12.58, 11.45, 11.93, 11.67, 13.66, 12.72, 11.26


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

1:02.95
1:19.11
1:18.33
59.26
1:11.92
1:19.66
1:17.92
1:17.03
54.99
1:13.39
1:19.45
1:21.81
1:17.05
1:08.13
1:16.72
1:09.69
1:05.36
1:06.23
1:21.58
1:26.07
1:18.31
1:10.46
1:31.65
ragequit


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 22, 2011)

PBs
Average of 12: 26.64
Average of 5: 25.33



Spoiler



Previous PBs: Single NL: 18:05, Lucky 16.81, AO3: 23.90, AO5: 26.40, AO12: 27.64, AO100: 29.38

Rubik's cube
Apr 21, 2011 2:40:59 PM - 11:03:34 PM

Mean: 29.78
Standard deviation: 4.59
Best Time: 20.96
Worst Time: 48.79

Best average of 5: 25.33
3-7 - (30.77) 22.23 27.31 (21.46) 26.47

Best average of 12: 26.64
1-12 - 24.23 28.17 30.77 22.23 27.31 (21.46) 26.47 33.82 24.19 (35.35) 22.95 26.28

1. 24.23 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' F B2 D' B' F2 D R' L2 D' F2 D'
2. 28.17 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 B' L' U R2 B2 F D'
3. 30.77 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L B' L U L' D2 F U' F R2 U'
4. 22.23 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U F L2 B' D F' R' B D' F' R2
5. 27.31 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 U R' B2 D R2 U2 R' U' F' D' U
6. 21.46 R2 D R2 B2 D2 U B2 D F2 R2 U' B L D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U' L' U'
7. 26.47 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D U2 L D F D B R L B' R2 L2 U'
8. 33.82 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L D B' U R' L F' R2 D2 B2 U
9. 24.19 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B D L D' U B' R' B' L D
10. 35.35 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D B2 D R' F L' F2 L2 D' B D2 L B2
11. 22.95 B2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' B' R' L2 U' R D' L' D' B' U2
12. 26.28 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 F U R' F2 R' F' R D2 F U L'
13. 32.19 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 L D2 F' D' U L D F2 L' D' U2
14. 29.14 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F L2 U2 R2 B' R' L2 D' R2
15. 24.72 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L' F2 U' B' D' U2 B R2 D2 F U2
16. 29.31 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' F R L' F' L2 F' D F' R U'
17. 28.42 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 D2 B' F' U' F' U2 L' F2 R F R2
18. 30.18 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' L U L2 B' R2 U2 F2 R L B2 U'
19. 28.30 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 B L' U' L' F2 U2 F R' B U2 L'
20. 26.54 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R D R2 B2 R' F' D R B' L D2 L'
21. 29.13 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 L' F2 U' B2 F R F2 L2 D2
22. 33.48 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 U' L F2 U2 B U' L' B2 L D'
23. 33.44 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R' U' R D U2 F L' B F' D U'
24. 24.27 U' B2 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 D B2 R D B' D' R' U2 F' R' L B2
25. 30.80 B2 D U2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L F2 U' F D R' L U'
26. 27.80 F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 R B' D2 F R2 L2 U F D2 B
27. 34.77 D2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' L' U' B' U F D' L2 F' D
28. 35.93 F2 D2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 B' F2 D' R D2 L' U' R2 B2 F U'
29. 24.95 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U F' L2 U' R U' L F R' B' R2
30. 30.95 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 U R' B R U F' D R' L2 B L2
31. 29.22 B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R L' D' L2 U B' F2 L D
32. 29.17 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B R' L' B R U' R2 F' D2 L2
33. 28.83 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 F L F2 U2 R' B' R F2 R2
34. 26.79 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 U' L' D' U2 B' D U R U' F' R'
35. 38.16 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R B' F' U B R' U' F2 U' B2 L'
36. 31.43 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L B' L' B R U2 B' U L2 D'
37. 35.66 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F' D2 R F' U B U' B' R' F2 U'
38. 31.42 B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 F2 D U2 L2 U L' B' U L' B R D' R D' U'
39. 28.39 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' L' U R U' B' F' L' U2 L' B' L2
40. 35.72 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' D F2 D2 L F' L' D R L'
41. 28.55 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R' D F D U R' B' R L B U
42. 26.13 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 F D' R' D2 L F' R' U' L2 D' L'
43. 33.39 F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R D L2 B L D' B F' L U' R2
44. 35.01 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 B' L D' R' B R' L2 D L U'
45. 27.91 D F2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F' L D B U' F' U' R U' B2 L2
46. 28.13 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R D' F2 L' B' R2 L2 D2 B2
47. 32.29 B2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' L B F' U R' F
48. 24.38 D R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 R' B' R U' B2 D2 U F' R' D' L2
49. 31.70 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' R B R2 F2 D' R2 F R U' F2 U2
50. 32.57 B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' D' L' U2 B L' F U
51. 32.89 F2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U B' U F2 U2 F2 R' U' B' D B U'
52. 27.26 F2 D U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U R U' F' L' B F' R2 D F' R'
53. 31.39 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 R' U' B R' F D F D F D' U'
54. 48.79 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U L2 U2 B' R U2 R' F R' D2 R B' L'
55. 30.88 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F' D F' L B' F L' F R2
56. 31.74 D R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B' F' L' U2 R B D B2
57. 33.16 U L2 B2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 U' R' U L' B2 D L U B U F U'
58. 26.95 L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 F R B2 F R L2 F U2 R' U2
59. 38.73 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U B' F R' U R D2 U' F2 L'
60. 28.02 B2 D2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' B F U' F' R' D U2 B2 D L'
61. 27.73 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U' F R B2 L' B' D R2 F R B' U2
62. 26.40 R2 L2 U F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D F' R' L2 U2 L' F' R D' R' U
63. 31.70 U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 R B2 F U' B2 D F R2 F R' U'
64. 24.59 D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D B F D B R' F2 D R' F D L
65. 35.68 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B' L D2 F D U L2 F'
66. 25.48 D R2 U F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' R' L' D R' U2 L U2 B U2 R2
67. 29.71 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' U B2 U2 B' F L F U R2
68. 29.86 D F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B' F D' R' D2 R U2 R D B' L
69. 22.72 R2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R D2 R' F' R L' D F R2 U' L'
70. 30.96 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R F2 L' B' L2 D' B2 D' R2 U
71. 32.54 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B' L2 U F2 U2 R' U' B2 L2 B' D'
72. 27.30 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' D2 U' B R' F L' B R' L F'
73. 33.80 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D U F2 R2 F2 U' R' D F R' L D2 U' R U2 B' D2
74. 29.85 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L B U L F2 D2 U F' D F' U2
75. 39.13 U R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' U R' D2 U R B F' L' F R' D L2
76. 24.04 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 L U2 B D F' U B D F2 L2 U
77. 27.94 R2 B2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U F' R L2 F' L' D2 B2 R2 U' F' U'
78. 27.13 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 U' L B U2 L2 U2 F' R' D2 R2 U' B
79. 28.23 L2 D F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U L D B' R F' D2 L2 F D' L' U2
80. 24.25 D R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R D' R' F' L' F' D2 L F2 U2
81. 33.81 U F2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F U' R' U' L F2 L2 U2 B F' D
82. 26.86 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D2 L' D U' R2 B' D2
83. 29.12 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 L' D R U F L' U R F L
84. 24.70 U R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 R F' R F L F' L' F' U' F
85. 26.92 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' L B' R U' R' U' L D L' U'
86. 36.10 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L B R' D' L' D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2
87. 29.94 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U R2 B' R2 L D' R B L B D' B
88. 32.44 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D L D' U2 F2 L2 B' D B' F L
89. 30.06 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D F2 D2 R' U2 R2 L B' U' L' F R F2 L
90. 34.21 D F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B' F U' L2 B U' F' U' R' F2 U
91. 44.40 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 B' L2 F' U' R' B R' F2 R2 L U'
92. 25.60 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B' R F L U' F D' R D F2 U'
93. 20.96 U F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 D R' B R U2 B2 R F2 D' L' D' U2
94. 32.22 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F' U2 B2 R' U L2 F R' L' D2
95. 24.69 U R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 B D R' L' U B D' R' L2 F' D'
96. 26.01 L2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L D U' B' L' F' D B U2
97. 31.25 U' R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' B' R B' F' U' B2 L' F' D L' U'
98. 32.09 B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 U' B' F2 L' D2 R' L' B2 U' F' D U
99. 26.28 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2 B' U' R D' U' B' R B2 L F2 U2
100. 29.54 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F R' D L B' D U' R2 D' L U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

11:59 2x2 100 computer cube relay.


----------



## Julian (Apr 22, 2011)

Bandaged Cube

8.12 single, 30.05 Ao5, 32.44 Ao12


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 22, 2011)

6x6 in *4:49.36 (with double parity)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: 2D' U 2F' D2 3F 3U' 3F 2D2 F' 2F 2B 2L B 2D R2 3R 2F' 2L' 2B2 2L 2U2 B2 3F2 U2 3F 2L2 U' R' B2 F' 2L 2D2 2L' 3U' 2B 3U2 2R L2 3R' R' 3U' F2 R' 2F' L' 2B2 F' R L' B' U 3F2 2R R' L 2U' 2F' 3R 2B2 F2 3R2 2B 3F' R D 2R2 B 3U2 B 3F 3R' 2D 2F2 2U' 3R2 3F' R 2L' D 2R'


Cube: unmodified V6

This PB is from yesterday, but I forgot to post it.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 22, 2011)

3x3 Average 3 of 5:

Average: *13.16*
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 12.34
Worst Time: 16.88
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.21	B D' R D' U2 F' L' B F' D U2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L' R D2 U2 L B F U'
2.	13.86	F2 L R' F2 U2 B2 D R D' U' R2 D2 U2 B2 F' U' L R2 B R2 U2 B L' R D
3.	(12.34)	B F' L R' U' L R2 D B F2 U2 R B D' B F' U2 L' F' L R B' L' R D
4.	12.41	R' D2 B' F2 U B' F D' B' R' D2 F2 D2 B F' U2 F' L R' U' F' R' U2 F2 D
5.	(16.88)	D U R' B2 F' R D B L R2 D2 R2 B F' U F2 U2 R D F2 L2 B' L' B2 F'




3x3 Average 10 of 12:

Average: *14.05*
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 11.11
Worst Time: 16.88
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.21	B D' R D' U2 F' L' B F' D U2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L' R D2 U2 L B F U'
2.	13.86	F2 L R' F2 U2 B2 D R D' U' R2 D2 U2 B2 F' U' L R2 B R2 U2 B L' R D
3.	12.34	B F' L R' U' L R2 D B F2 U2 R B D' B F' U2 L' F' L R B' L' R D
4.	12.41	R' D2 B' F2 U B' F D' B' R' D2 F2 D2 B F' U2 F' L R' U' F' R' U2 F2 D
5.	(16.88)	D U R' B2 F' R D B L R2 D2 R2 B F' U F2 U2 R D F2 L2 B' L' B2 F'
6.	15.72	B' F' L2 F' L2 R U' F2 L2 R U' B' F2 L D' U B D2 L' R2 D' B' R2 D' U
7.	14.41	U2 B2 L' B F' D F2 D' U B F L R D' F L2 R2 B2 F L' R B L B' F
8.	(11.11)	L2 D' L' F2 L B2 L R B U2 B' L' U2 B2 F U F R2 U' B D2 U B F2 L
9.	16.22	D2 B' U R' F L B D' B' U2 L' R2 U2 L R B D R2 B D L' R2 F2 L B2
10.	15.25	B2 R D U' L D' R D2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 B2 F' L F2 U2 B D2 U R D U R
11.	13.84	L' R U L R D L B' F' D' U B2 L R F D U2 F' R D2 L2 U' L' B D2
12.	13.25	D F L D' U' L2 B2 F D B2 F' R U' B2 U2 F' U' L R2 U' F' L D U' B2



and

3x3 OH in *19.66 (PLL skip)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' F L R U' B2 F2 D U2 R' D F R' F' U B' D' U2 L2 R2




All from yesterday too 
I couldn't post the PBs yesterday, because my internet is off at 9:00 pm :/


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Average: 11.99
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 9.45
Worst Time: 15.18
Individual Times:
1.	11.46	D2 R D2 U B F' D' B' R F R B F' D R2 B' F L2 R' D' B' D U' B U
2.	13.21	D R D' B2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B' L' D' U2 B' D L D2 U2 L' B' F' U' L2 U2 R2
3.	12.44	F' U2 L R' B' F D' U2 R' U' B' R2 D' B' F2 D2 U' R F D B' L' R' B' F
4.	11.70	R B F2 D2 U' L2 R' D U B' R2 U2 R2 D R D' L R' B2 F' L' B F' D F2
5.	(15.18)	D' U2 B' F' L D U2 F U2 B' F D2 F2 L2 R' B F2 L R' D2 U' B2 D' U' F2
6.	11.63	D2 U B' F' D B' F2 D' U F' L B2 F D2 U2 L R B' R D' B' L' B2 R U'
7.	11.11	L R2 U L B F' L R' B' F U2 B F' U' R' F R' U2 R D2 B' F R U' L
8.	(9.45)	B F R' D2 U B' U F R' B' L2 R2 B' L R2 B' L' D' U2 R2 B' R2 B' F2 U'
9.	11.80	D U' L2 B D2 U2 B' F' U' L2 R D F L2 U R2 D2 U' F L R2 D' U2 B' L'
10.	12.77	L2 R2 B' F D' U2 B L' R2 D2 U2 L B' F U B F' L2 R D' U2 B F R F
11.	12.17	U' R2 D2 U2 B D' U2 B2 F' R' D B' R U2 B D' U' L' R B' F2 U' L' D2 U
12.	11.59	F' U B F U B F2 R' D F D U' L' F2 L' R D2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 R' U' R2

still not as good as my official avg. of 5 lol


----------



## nccube (Apr 22, 2011)

13.21 OH PLL SKIP

L' F2 L2 R' B' D2 L U2 F2 U' L B2 U2 B F' D U' L' U D L' B' D' F' R2


Spoiler



Cross: x' U R x' y U' R2 D
F2L1: U R U' R'
F2L2: U R' U' R
F2L3: U' z U R2 U2 R' U
F2L4: R U R' U' R U R U'
OLL: z' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' x R' U R U'
PLL: x' U'
42 moves/13.21 secs= 3.17 tps




24.32 avg100



Spoiler



22.61, 29.72, 23.63, 23.40, 13.21, 19.25, 23.31, 22.34, 21.72, 24.56, 22.41, 25.59, 25.16, 29.25, 29.19, 25.69, 21.80, 22.36, 22.97, 25.71, 29.75, 24.92, 21.38, 27.59, 22.96, 34.00, 24.72, 21.15, 32.18, 21.13, 26.28, 25.46, 24.68, 23.30, 24.77, 25.78, 23.90, 25.66, 26.58, 27.88, 24.78, 31.97, 17.86, 25.27, 17.02, 23.61, 17.77, 23.11, 20.90, 22.84, 24.50, 24.34, 17.22, 27.00, 25.11, 22.25, 32.18+, 20.15, 18.71, 22.00, 22.90, 23.90, 22.69, 20.61, 27.00, 36.75+, 24.13, 24.91, 23.38, 21.08, 26.83, 24.91, 25.96, 22.78, 26.25, 24.56, 20.75, 24.93, 20.61, 29.91, 22.56, 22.77, 23.68, 28.69, 23.13, 27.53, 22.22, 22.97, 30.28, 25.78, 23.96, 30.69, 23.00, 20.18, 18.69, 29.59, 28.66, 21.25, 23.69, 22.31


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah 

3x3 Average 3 of 5:

Average: 12.87
Standard Deviation: 0.24
Best Time: 10.03
Worst Time: 25.03
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	12.72	D' F' D' L2 R U' L R' F' L D2 U B U' L D2 B' R U2 B U F R2 B2 F'
2.	(10.03)	R2 F D B D2 U' F' U' B' D2 F2 D' B' F' D U F2 L R' D' U2 F D' U B2
3.	12.58	L2 B2 U' L' R D' U2 F2 R' U' F' L B2 F L' R B2 D' U' L' R2 D' B2 L' D
4.	13.30	R' U2 B' L2 R F D B' F2 D2 U B2 L' R B' R2 B2 F' L2 R B U B' L2 U
5.	(25.03)	L U L2 R' F2 U2 L' R2 B' L U2 L R2 U2 L' F D' B' F R' D' U' L2 D' R'



I think the 10.03 was nl


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

1.912 3x3 halfturn sim

Solution was something like, R2 F2 z M2 U2 M2 U2

edit:

4.724 8.354 12.401 (15.63) 8.783 4.074 4.496 3.98 11.426 9.933 (2.814) 9.974 => 7.815


----------



## Xnx (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol improvement in OH...

Before this session single/ao5/ao12 records were 35.34/47.69/50.01 and the session was only 25 solves long.

Session average: 46.49


best time: 27.55

Average of 5: 37.81


Spoiler



1. (40.59) B' F U' R D' L' R2 F' R L2 U' R2 F' L2 D2 B U' L' B2 F2 D F B2 R' L
2. 38.08 B U' R F2 R2 L' B2 L D R2 D' F R' B' D2 B2 F R' F2 B R' L U2 R2 B
3. 38.40 R L' U' L' F' R F2 L2 F' U' F' L F' B' L B U2 F B2 U2 D' R' D' U' R
4. (34.14) F2 B2 R B R D' R' L' D L' R B F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U2 R2 D L U D'
5. 36.97 F' R' B2 U' R' B F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F' L' F B2 U' L' U R2 L U2 F2 D U' F2



Average of 12: 42.06


Spoiler



1. 45.48 L R F' U F B2 D' U' B' U D L' U2 B2 L2 U R' D2 U2 F B' D R2 B' L'
2. 41.50 L2 U' B L R B F R F' L' R2 F' D2 U L2 R' D R D B' D2 U2 R F B'
3. (33.98) R U D2 B2 R2 F U2 B' R B2 L B' R' F D B' F2 U' D' R2 D' F' L' F U
4. 50.19 L F' L' D2 B U2 B2 R' U2 R L F U' B R' L2 U D2 B2 U' L2 D' R D R'
5. 40.59 B' F U' R D' L' R2 F' R L2 U' R2 F' L2 D2 B U' L' B2 F2 D F B2 R' L
6. 38.08 B U' R F2 R2 L' B2 L D R2 D' F R' B' D2 B2 F R' F2 B R' L U2 R2 B
7. 38.40 R L' U' L' F' R F2 L2 F' U' F' L F' B' L B U2 F B2 U2 D' R' D' U' R
8. 34.14 F2 B2 R B R D' R' L' D L' R B F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U2 R2 D L U D'
9. 36.97 F' R' B2 U' R' B F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F' L' F B2 U' L' U R2 L U2 F2 D U' F2
10. (52.19) U L2 D2 L D R F' R' F' B2 R2 U D F2 R U B U' L' U D2 F' L' F2 D2
11. 48.83 L' B2 U2 L2 U D2 L2 D R2 L' D2 L U' B' L2 R B L' B L' D2 F' D L D2
12. 46.44 U2 R2 B D F U2 F' R L' D R' F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 B' L2 U' F2 L U' F2



Yeah, I know I'm slow... Still using 4 look LL for OH, except for some easy OLLs. Took me a while to actually realize that 2H T + U is actually much slower than A + U. My average dropped like 5s once I changed to A. Need to learn OH algs, argggh.


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 22, 2011)

35.07 Ao5 and 37.7 Ao12 for OH last night. I also got a 24.06 single. I don't use Roux for OH cause I suck at table abuse, and I cannot remember OLLs/PLLs very well OH, so I actually use F2L + sune spamming/2 look PLL. So some solves are really fast while others just suck.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

42 cube relay computer 3x3: 19:54.244 = 28.43 seconds per cube


----------



## JackJ (Apr 22, 2011)

39.74 OH average of 5. Plus 31.28 single. Both PB's.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 22, 2011)

11.03 average of 12. Fml


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 22, 2011)

4x4 ao5: 33.79 (Feliks, I'm coming closer)
Average of 5: 33.49
1. 32.88 D2 r2 U u' L2 f B2 U' f' U L U' u L r' B L' R F' L U' R D2 f' F' u r' f' D2 r L' D f2 D2 F' R L2 f' R' L2
2. (51.32) B2 R f' r f r R2 U' R U D' L2 R' F f2 u2 r2 R D f R2 f D2 U2 r2 u2 R' u f2 u F D' B r2 U2 L2 r2 F' r2 u
3. 33.80 f2 D F2 D L2 f R' f2 B r2 F' D2 f L f' D L2 R2 B2 U D' r' u2 R' B2 R2 D' L' R' U D' B f2 u' B2 L2 R' B' u R2
4. 33.79 R' r D2 r B' f L f2 u f2 B2 D' f D2 L R B r u L u F2 u2 F2 r' R2 u2 L f' u r' u2 f F' u2 F2 r F' L' U2
5. (32.74) f' r' B R' U D' L2 f' D B r' F U r D F' L' D' L2 B D2 R2 F' D U' R' U' L' D L' r' f2 r B u2 B D' f' r2 F' 

and...
SINGLE: 29.76

R2 L B L2 u2 f2 u2 D' B' F2 r D B' f' R F B2 u' F' f2 R2 B r' R2 U' L2 B D U2 R2 r' U B' f2 r B2 r2 B' R L


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 22, 2011)

jflysim
Finally a sub20 average of something.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.79
worst time: 39.03

current avg5: 27.62 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5: 19.49 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 25.01 (σ = 3.97)
best avg12: 20.79 (σ = 2.74)

session avg: 24.05 (σ = 4.85)
session mean: 24.12


----------



## Owen (Apr 22, 2011)

My eyes hurt.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 22, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 11.03 average of 12. Fml


 
Nice! You're getting closer...


----------



## Julian (Apr 22, 2011)

18.30 Ao12, 16.45 Ao5 

Part of an inconsistent Ao100 :S


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

Just got my first ever sub-10 solve...on an orange cross

9.74
D' U' F R' U2 R2 L2 D F B' D2 B' F' U' R B' R' L2 D U' F R' F' D' B

y' L' U' D2
y z' L' U L
y U2 L' U L
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
y U F' U F U R U' R'
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

lol 35 move speedsolve


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

yea this is a double post, oh well

3x3 CFOP wtf improvement
I should have become color neutral while I was in that 'not capable of improving' phase with 3x3; its just too hard to find motivation to practice CN when I am so easily improving at white cross solves right now, despite the sub-10 orange cross solve of the above post. I think I will just gradually work at getting used to CN while still doing white-cross averages; do a bit of CN solves each day or every other day but not a whole ton

anyway, the accomplishments that inspired the above paragraph:

#1:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.30
1. (12.72) F' D U' F L2 R2 U2 R L' B U' L' U F' R L2 F L2 F2 U R2 U' R' U' F'
2. 13.32 U2 B2 L B2 L F2 L2 D U2 L U2 F' U R B' R' U2 L2 U' L' R U2 F R2 L2
3. 14.29 F' L' R2 D' L R F' B2 R' F' B2 L' R F2 L2 R D' L2 D2 L2 U' D2 L2 R2 D2
4. 13.96 B2 D' U' R' L D L' D' U' R' U' L' D' B2 U2 D' R F' L U2 D2 R' B' D' L2
5. 15.45 D' B2 F' L D' R' B' F2 D L' R U' F' B' U D B R B2 U F2 B L' B2 U
6. (19.69) D2 U2 F2 L' D U' B U' R U F R L2 F R' U' F2 R' U D2 B' F2 D L' U2
7. 13.58 L' R2 F U' D' B' U D2 R2 U2 F' B' R' B' U' D2 L' U L R2 B R2 F2 D' F2
8. 15.63 U B2 R L U' F2 R F' B U B L' R' U' F' L F L2 U' B' F2 D R2 F2 D
9. 14.05 R' D F U2 L2 D2 R D U2 B D U' B' R' B2 U2 B2 U' D2 R2 B D L' U' F
10. 14.33 B2 U' D' L U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F' R B' R B2 F' U2 F R D' F R B2 F D'
11. 13.93 L2 R D' L D2 R' U B' R2 B' F L U' F' U2 F' L R2 U2 F L D2 R2 B F'
12. 14.42 D2 L F R' D2 F L2 R2 U2 B D2 R D2 U2 F2 U' L' R2 B' L' R2 B2 L F2 R'



#2:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.31
1. 13.83 F2 D' B' F' D2 R2 F D' F L' F' L' B2 D R' L F2 L R' B' U D' B F' U'
2. 15.68 L F' D2 R D' U' L U2 L2 F' D L F2 B L D2 R F2 R2 U D F' D F' U
3. 14.86 U B' D R U2 F2 R' B' D2 F' D2 R2 D' U' F2 B R' L B F' D' F L U B2
4. 17.52 U' B2 U2 R' U' D2 L' F L' R' B' L F' D' R F2 B2 U R' D' L' R F2 L' D
5. 15.38 B D2 F2 B U2 D2 L D' R F B R2 L F' R2 F' U' L' D2 B' R' D' F D' B
6. 16.55 B' U R U2 R2 L U' R2 U2 R' L U F B U2 B2 F D2 R2 U R2 B U B2 L'
7. 14.35 R2 L' F' R' B' F2 R2 L' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 U B F2 R L2 F' L2 U2 D2 L2 R B'
8. 15.16 B2 L2 B' U' F' B' L' U F B L B D' B D F U' B' F2 R' B F2 R F' U'
9. 13.68 R2 B' F2 D' F' B' U' D' L' F' R L' D F' B' L' B' L U' D L F D' U' L
10. 14.92 R B L R2 B L2 R D U L' D F2 U2 L2 D L' R D2 F2 B2 D2 L' R U F2
11. 19.28 U' D L2 F2 U F2 L D B' D R B2 F' D L' B' R B F U' D' B R2 L2 D'
12. 16.69 U F' U2 F B D' B U2 F2 B' L2 U2 B U B F L U R' U' F2 D B U D
13. 16.11 R' U2 B L R B2 D2 B' F2 D2 B D2 F' U' L D' L2 D' F' U' D2 R' L2 F' L2
14. 14.74 B2 R2 L2 D L2 F' U2 R' B D F B R D2 R2 F2 L' R2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 B
15. 16.70 R F2 L B' F' R U2 D2 L2 B2 L' D' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 R2 L B' D F U L U
16. (21.72) D2 L2 F R2 D B' U' D2 R F2 U' B L' R' B U' D F L' D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F'
17. 13.77 U D F' R' B D2 B D2 R' D2 U' R2 F' U' R U2 D L' R F' D2 F' R' B' R2
18. 14.76 D B2 L2 U2 D F' U' L' U' F' D L2 F2 L B R' F' D' B2 R L' B' U' R2 F
19. 18.04 L2 D2 R' U' D R' B' U F2 U B D F L2 F' R2 U D' R2 U2 B L U' R' F'
20. 16.12 B F2 D F' D2 F2 L R2 B2 D' F D' R B R F2 D R2 L2 D' F' L' B F D2
21. 14.41 L B2 F' R U B F U2 R L2 U F' U R D L R' F' R2 D2 L D' R' B R2
22. 13.14 B U R2 U D' L' F2 D2 B' R2 L2 D2 L D U F B U F2 B' D' L R2 F2 B'
23. 19.61 B2 L U F2 D' L' U R' B U2 F' R' U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L D' U2 R2 F' U' F L2
24. 16.25 L2 U2 F D F U' R D B' F' R2 L F2 R2 U R' F L' F D L U B' F' D
25. 14.35 F B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U R L2 U' D' F' R F' U2 B2 U R' B2 L' D U' L
26. 14.36 L F' R U2 D2 B2 L2 D' L' R U2 L' D' R D' L R' B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F' D'
27. 15.47 D R' L D' R2 L' F D B D L2 B D2 U' F R' U' L' R U2 L R' D R2 U'
28. 17.94 B' L2 B R' D2 R B2 F' D B F R' B' U2 D B U' B' D2 R L F B' R L
29. 14.62 R' B D2 U F B' L' R' U2 B2 U2 L B2 U F' U2 B' U F B' U' R2 D U L2
30. 14.58 D L2 F2 L2 F B2 L R' B' R' D2 L' R B2 F D2 U2 B' R2 L B F D B R2
31. 12.72 F' D U' F L2 R2 U2 R L' B U' L' U F' R L2 F L2 F2 U R2 U' R' U' F'
32. 13.32 U2 B2 L B2 L F2 L2 D U2 L U2 F' U R B' R' U2 L2 U' L' R U2 F R2 L2
33. 14.29 F' L' R2 D' L R F' B2 R' F' B2 L' R F2 L2 R D' L2 D2 L2 U' D2 L2 R2 D2
34. 13.96 B2 D' U' R' L D L' D' U' R' U' L' D' B2 U2 D' R F' L U2 D2 R' B' D' L2
35. 15.45 D' B2 F' L D' R' B' F2 D L' R U' F' B' U D B R B2 U F2 B L' B2 U
36. 19.69 D2 U2 F2 L' D U' B U' R U F R L2 F R' U' F2 R' U D2 B' F2 D L' U2
37. 13.58 L' R2 F U' D' B' U D2 R2 U2 F' B' R' B' U' D2 L' U L R2 B R2 F2 D' F2
38. 15.63 U B2 R L U' F2 R F' B U B L' R' U' F' L F L2 U' B' F2 D R2 F2 D
39. 14.05 R' D F U2 L2 D2 R D U2 B D U' B' R' B2 U2 B2 U' D2 R2 B D L' U' F
40. 14.33 B2 U' D' L U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F' R B' R B2 F' U2 F R D' F R B2 F D'
41. 13.93 L2 R D' L D2 R' U B' R2 B' F L U' F' U2 F' L R2 U2 F L D2 R2 B F'
42. 14.42 D2 L F R' D2 F L2 R2 U2 B D2 R D2 U2 F2 U' L' R2 B' L' R2 B2 L F2 R'
43. 16.94 R' B L' F2 B' U2 R' B' R D2 F' U' R' B' F' R2 B L2 U' L' B' L D U2 L
44. 13.82 D2 F D B' D R F' R F2 L F' L2 F U L2 B F' D2 L R' F2 D F L' R'
45. 17.04 F2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' L' F2 L2 U' B2 L' R' D F2 U R' B' F' R' F2 D R' D
46. 15.32 B D U F R2 B2 D2 B R B' R2 U' D' R D2 L' B' F' U F2 D' L2 R' U' F'
47. 15.42 D' R' L B R' B2 L' R D2 R' U2 B2 D' R' U' F' L2 D' R D' B' U2 R F U'
48. 19.00 F B' L' R2 U D R2 B R U B' R' F' D' R' U' R U F B D B2 F L2 U'
49. 14.64 U L' U' F' U' F' B' U' B R U' B2 D' L U' R B' R2 L2 B L' D B U2 B2
50. 16.67 F' R2 B L' D2 R F L R2 U2 B' D' B2 U2 R F L' F D L' R' D' U' F2 B
51. 13.87 B' D U' R' L D2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 L' B R D' L F2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2
52. 14.66 F L' F2 U2 D' B L2 F2 L' R D B L' U2 R F U' L' F2 R2 D F2 U' F' R2
53. 19.52 R' D2 L R D' B' R U D2 F' B R2 D' L' R D' L' F2 B2 R2 L2 D L D B'
54. 15.85 R B2 R B' U2 B' L' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 B' L U R D U2 R2 F2 L' F L' B2 D
55. 17.01 D2 B2 F2 U L' R B' D2 R2 D2 B2 L R U' D L2 R' F' B2 R2 D R2 D B R'
56. 15.05 U2 R' D2 L' U R F2 U2 L' B' F2 L D2 F' D F L2 F D' U' R2 D' F' B' U
57. 14.55 R2 L' F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L F' R2 U D R2 U F' U D' B2 D F' D2 R U D2 F2
58. 16.01 F2 U' F U' R2 F U' B2 R2 D U2 L2 R' U D' L2 D R' D F2 R2 B2 R' U' D2
59. 14.96 L' F B' L D' F R F' U' R2 U2 F2 B R2 F2 R2 L' U' R D' L' B' D R' D2
60. 14.99 R2 L F' R' D F B' U B' D2 B2 U' R F2 D' L U2 F L R' U2 L2 B2 L' U2
61. 12.38 L2 F R2 U' F' L' D' R U2 F U R L' D F2 D' R2 B U2 F' U2 L' U' B2 L'
62. 15.44 F' U' D' B D' U' R' F D' R2 B' U2 R' F B' U' F2 L2 R U B2 F2 D2 R2 D'
63. 15.96 R D2 B2 R2 L' F' D' L' D' L' U' R2 U' D L U2 B' L2 R F R' D2 R2 B F2
64. 12.94 D2 R D R' F U L' U' R2 U D2 R' L' D R2 L B' U2 D2 F B' L B2 F2 L'
65. (11.17) L' D2 R' U D B' F U2 F B2 L R U' L B2 D2 B' U2 R' U B2 D2 R2 U2 R
66. 13.14 B D F R2 D F' L D F2 R' U2 L R2 U2 D L2 U B' D2 U' B2 R B' U D
67. 14.46 B2 D U2 B L2 D' R2 U F R F2 B U F2 B2 L' B2 R' B' D R' U2 L R U'
68. 15.87 U F2 R' L2 B D' U' R F L B2 L' U R2 L' U F' B' D' L2 F D2 U F2 B2
69. 15.01 D' U' L' B2 L' R2 F2 L' U L' R U D B' L' R' U' D2 F2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' F'
70. 14.27 L2 B' F R2 L D U F' R B' F2 D2 U' F U' B2 F D' U' B' L2 U2 D2 L2 F2
71. 15.44 L2 F R2 U2 L' R2 U L B' U R' U2 F2 D F' R B' F2 L B' U R2 L U2 F'
72. 15.23 L F2 D B' R B D' B L' F B L' U' F L D' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 U' D L' U2
73. 13.64 R' L D' L2 D' U' F2 R' F U2 B' D F2 B2 D2 R' U' L' D' R' F2 R B2 F2 R
74. 17.33 F2 R2 B D' B D' F2 L D2 R' D' F' B U B U2 B R L' B2 D2 F R L U'
75. 14.81 L2 B U F' B' L' B' D L2 F2 D2 B U2 D' F' D' U2 L' B U B' L' D L U2
76. 14.80 D2 R2 F2 D U2 B' U B R' F' B2 R2 L D F' R F U2 B D' L' R B D' F'
77. 17.80 B' D2 L D2 B' F2 D' R' U2 R L D R' D B D U' L2 F' U2 B' F' L2 R2 F2
78. 15.65 F' L2 R2 F' L2 F' L B2 U2 R F2 U2 L B U2 L' D' L' F' D L F2 L U R'
79. 15.89 B2 R2 B U2 B D2 F2 L' B2 U R2 D F B2 R F U R' U R' B' D F U F'
80. 13.03 U' B R' L D' L2 F R U' R' U2 L D F' L2 U L' B2 L' B2 D R2 U2 D F2
81. 16.29 F2 B2 D2 R' U' L' D' B F' R U2 R U2 L F' R D B' F2 D B2 F2 D B2 L'
82. 17.36 R2 L2 D' L R' B2 U D2 F2 B2 D U2 R' L2 B' R2 L B D' F D' L' R' U2 B'
83. 14.34 U' B2 D F' B2 L2 B D2 R F2 R' B2 F2 D F2 R' U' R B U F2 D B' R' D'
84. 14.27 B' U F' R' U' D2 L' R2 U D R' B' D F2 D L' R' F L2 F2 D L D2 F' D
85. 14.37 U' D2 F L2 B' L' U L' U2 D' L2 B' R' F2 R2 F U D2 B R' D2 R2 F2 B2 D'
86. 14.19 R2 L B2 U R U D2 R2 L' F D' B F R' F' B D' R F D2 R' D2 F R2 F2
87. 17.03 R' F' L U B2 L D2 L2 F2 R2 D L' U' F D' R2 L U2 R' L F2 D2 L' F2 R2
88. 15.54 F' U2 R' U2 B U L2 D R2 B L2 U2 L2 R B' U2 L' B L' F2 B' D2 R D B
89. 12.76 B2 L F2 L' R U2 R L F2 D' R' D2 F2 L' B' U R' D2 F2 U2 L R U B U2
90. 15.53 B F' U' F B' D' U2 B2 L2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R U' B U' F2 B' D2 R2 U D
91. 13.95 L2 U' F' R' U' B' U B' D L D B D2 B2 D2 U' L B2 L2 B' U R' U L2 B'
92. 14.31 R' F2 R' U' F R B R' L' D' R' B' L F2 U D2 L B2 U D F2 B R B U'
93. 14.05 L U' B' D F B' L2 D B' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 D' B' F2 U F' R B2 D' R2 F' L
94. 17.63 D B' F D2 F D2 R2 D2 L D B' F2 U R' B2 R2 F' U F L' B2 D2 U2 L' B'
95. 12.82 D2 F' R D2 L2 U' F2 D B' U' R L D2 F B U R' B F' L2 D U L D' F2
96. 17.35 L F' B' D F2 D' B2 U B L' F B L F2 L U' L' F B' U B U' L R' B
97. 15.82 D2 B' D' U' F' R2 U D' B2 R' F D2 B2 U' L R' D' B2 F U' R' L2 F' B D'
98. 15.09 B' U R2 F' R B2 D' U2 F2 L D L F B L F R' L' D' F' D' F' R' U' R'
99. 16.87 F' D' B D U2 B L F U L2 F' L2 B2 F2 L B' U2 F R' L F2 B L F' D2
100. 13.73 B' F D L B' F L' F' U D' L' R B L' D F' R F' L' D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D'


----------



## Julian (Apr 23, 2011)

Basically first time ever doing OH.
Single: 45.47
Ao5: 53.62
Ao12: 57.73


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2011)

Skewb. <3

7.82, (6.11), 12.67, 8.09, 6.16, 7.50, 9.97, 8.81, 10.81, 9.60, 8.15, (14.12)=> 8.96 avg12

Does anyone know what the UWR is?

scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 7.82 B' L R' U' B' R U B U L' B U L U B 
2. (6.11) B U' B' L U R' B' L R' B' U' B L R U' 
3. 12.67 R' B L' B U L U R L U B U R B R 
4. 8.09 U' B L U B L' R' B L B' U' L B L R' 
5. 6.16 U' R' B' U' L' R' L U L' U' R' L' R B R 
6. 7.50 U' B L U B L U' L U' R' B L' R U L' 
7. 9.97 B U' R U' B' U' L U L R L' R' B' R L 
8. 8.81 R L' B' R' B' U R' B' U L' U' R' U' B' U' 
9. 10.81 U R B' R' U' R' L' B' R L B L' B L R' 
10. 9.60 B L' B' L R L R' B' R B' R' B U L' B' 
11. 8.15 L U L' U B U B R U B L R U B' R' 
12. (14.12) B U B L' U' L B U R B' R B' L' R' B'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 23, 2011)

Average of 12: 4.63
1. 4.97 U L U B' U' L R' L U R' L' l' b 
2. 5.33 U L' U B L' B L U B L' U l' r' 
3. 5.22 U L U R B' R B U' R L U' l' r' b' 
4. (5.78) U L U' L B' U R U' R U R' l' r' u' 
5. 3.94 U L U R' U' R' B U B' L' R r' u 
6. 4.21 U L U L U L' B' L B L U' l' r' 
7. 5.22 U L U L B R U B U L' U r' b 
8. 3.97 U L U L R' L' B' U L' B U' r' u 
9. (3.61) U L U L B U R' B R' B L' l u' 
10. 4.08 U L U' L U' R' B' R L' B R' l' b u 
11. 4.53 U L U L' B R' B L R' U' B l b u' 
12. 4.86 U L R U' B' R U L U L B r' b u

PB by .01. Sometimes I have moments awesome in the middle of a fail average. This was an awesome.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Skewb. <3
> 
> 7.82, (6.11), 12.67, 8.09, 6.16, 7.50, 9.97, 8.81, 10.81, 9.60, 8.15, (14.12)=> 8.96 avg12
> 
> Does anyone know what the UWR is?


 
8.84 on here.


----------



## Julian (Apr 23, 2011)

WAT

Pyraminx LBL

Average of 12: 6.35
1. 6.96 U L U L B' R' L R' B R' B' l r b' 
2. (3.88) U L U' R L' B U B' R L B l' b' u' 
3. 6.43 U L U R L' U' R U B' L' R r 
4. 5.97 U L R B U R U' B R U L' l b' u' 
5. 5.89 U L U L R L U' L' R' L R r' u 
6. 6.51 U L U' L B R' U B L' U B' l' r' b' 
7. 7.62 U L U R' L B' L' R U' L' R' r' b' u 
8. (8.68) U L U L U L' R U B R' B r' b' u' 
9. 5.82 U L U R' U R U' B L' R U l r b 
10. 6.22 U L R U' L' U L B' U' R L' r u 
11. 4.62 U L U R U B U' L B' R U r u 
12. 7.47 U L U' R' B' L U' R' L R' B' l r' u'

Ossim. IIRC, many of the scrambles were very easy.

EDIT: 7.35 Ao100


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

First day of practicing Square-1 since several months ago. Had to relearn half of CP and the few EPs I had actually learned last time. I also do not remember any of the bits of advanced cubeshape I had learned.
(1:00.35), (35.69), 39.54, 57.03, 55.34, 49.41, 50.02, 55.02, 49.92, 45.33, 39.25, 44.99 = 48.59 avg12

only 8 seconds worse than my PB avg12 from last time

lol shouldn't be too hard to beat my old times


----------



## Edam (Apr 23, 2011)

looks like starting to practice again is paying off, getting way more sub 16s than i used to. Also this today, new pb avg 5. (3x3)

Average: 14.13
Standard Deviation: 0.31
Best Time: 12.82
Worst Time: 15.77
Individual Times:
1.	14.49	L2 F' D2 L R B F' D' U' F2 L D' U2 L2 R2 B' D' B' D' L R2 D' R' B' F2
2.	14.16 L' D2 F R2 B2 D U2 L2 R' U B F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F' L' R' U' B2 F2 R'
3.	(12.82)	D2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 L D2 U' L' R2 B U' R F D L R2 B' D' U2 F2 L' R2
4.	(15.77)	D2 U2 L2 B2 F' R2 D U2 L2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 R D' U' L' R2 D B' F2 L' B2 F'
5.	13.73	B2 F2 D2 U' B D' U B2 F2 D' L2 B F2 U R2 U' B2 U' B D U2 R' D' F' U2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 23, 2011)

3x3 avg 12:

Average: *13.93*
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 10.78
Worst Time: 18.69
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.78	B L2 B F2 L' R U B' F2 R' F U L R U L2 R U2 F' U R' B' F2 U' B'
2.	(10.78)	B F2 D2 U B U2 F D' U' L R' B2 L B U' R' D' B L2 B2 F2 U' F D U2
3.	13.61	L B F U' B' F' L2 R U2 R2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 F' L2 D B2 F' L R2 D' B' F2
4.	15.71	L2 R F2 D' L' R B2 D U B' F L' R2 F L' U2 L' R' U' R F2 U F2 D' R2
5.	13.25	D' U' L2 R B F R B2 F2 R D' B' F2 U' B' F2 D' U L R' F' L' R2 D2 B'
6.	14.63	B' F' L2 U R2 D' U2 B U2 B' F R B' F2 R2 D2 R B' U' F2 U B' F D F2
7.	13.46	L R' D' U2 R2 F L R B2 F' L2 D U L R' F' D U' B F D' R' B R2 F
8.	14.83	L2 B F2 D2 B' L U R2 D L' R2 F' D2 B R F' L' R F' L2 D' B' F2 U2 R'
9.	14.78	R U' R' B' D U2 B' R2 B' L R' F R D' F L' U B2 R U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R'
10.	13.30	U2 L F L B' D2 L2 B F2 R2 B F L2 D U' R' D F D F U R2 U' F R'
11.	(18.69)	B' F D U2 B' F2 R B F2 U' B2 U L' B' F2 L R2 D' U2 F' D2 U2 L R' B2
12.	11.90	D U' L2 R' U F D' U' B F2 U' F L' F' R2 U R U2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 L D


*SUB 14!*


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 23, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 99/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *14.93*
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 10.78
Worst Time: 20.81
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	12.97	B F2 R2 U' L R B' D2 U' L2 B L2 R' D' U' B2 R' D U' B' F' L' R B D
2.	13.38	L' D2 B2 F D2 U B' U' R2 U' B F2 L' R' B2 F L R F R B F' L D2 U2
3.	14.86	D U L U' L B F' U2 F' L' F L B2 F2 D B2 F L2 F2 D2 U' F' U' L' U'
4.	15.81	B F' U B' F R' U' L2 B F L' D2 L' D' U F2 U' B' F U B D L' D2 L'
5.	17.40	L' D2 B2 L' B F' L F' L2 R U' F2 L R2 B2 D2 U' B' U B2 D' L' D L R2
6.	13.78	B L2 B F2 L' R U B' F2 R' F U L R U L2 R U2 F' U R' B' F2 U' B'
7.	10.78	B F2 D2 U B U2 F D' U' L R' B2 L B U' R' D' B L2 B2 F2 U' F D U2
8.	13.61	L B F U' B' F' L2 R U2 R2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 F' L2 D B2 F' L R2 D' B' F2
9.	15.71	L2 R F2 D' L' R B2 D U B' F L' R2 F L' U2 L' R' U' R F2 U F2 D' R2
10.	13.25	D' U' L2 R B F R B2 F2 R D' B' F2 U' B' F2 D' U L R' F' L' R2 D2 B'
11.	14.63	B' F' L2 U R2 D' U2 B U2 B' F R B' F2 R2 D2 R B' U' F2 U B' F D F2
12.	13.46	L R' D' U2 R2 F L R B2 F' L2 D U L R' F' D U' B F D' R' B R2 F
13.	14.83	L2 B F2 D2 B' L U R2 D L' R2 F' D2 B R F' L' R F' L2 D' B' F2 U2 R'
14.	14.78	R U' R' B' D U2 B' R2 B' L R' F R D' F L' U B2 R U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R'
15.	13.30	U2 L F L B' D2 L2 B F2 R2 B F L2 D U' R' D F D F U R2 U' F R'
16.	18.69	B' F D U2 B' F2 R B F2 U' B2 U L' B' F2 L R2 D' U2 F' D2 U2 L R' B2
17.	11.90	D U' L2 R' U F D' U' B F2 U' F L' F' R2 U R U2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 L D
18.	14.86	L F L D2 U2 B F' D' F' R2 B' R2 U F' L2 F2 L2 B F' D' L2 D' R D' U
19.	13.75	B D U' F2 L' B' F L R D2 R2 B' U2 L D2 U' F' R' D2 B' L2 R' D R2 F
20.	15.03	L D U' R2 U' R' D2 U' L' R2 D' B2 F2 D' L R F2 L B U B' F R' D L'
21.	12.31	F D U' F L R' U' L R U2 L B' F2 U' F' L2 R D L2 R' U2 R U' B F
22.	15.90	D' F' R2 F2 D2 L R2 D2 B L2 B2 L' B' F2 U' L2 R D2 U2 R B L' F' D2 U
23.	13.27	B F2 D U B' D2 B' U2 F' U' B' F L2 R2 B F' D' U' B F2 L2 D F2 U B'
24.	19.03	B' U2 B' F2 R' B2 R U2 B' F' L2 R F' L' D' U F' D2 U2 L' F' U F2 U' B'
25.	11.71	U' R' U' B' F D2 U R2 D B2 F2 D U' L2 R' U' B2 F2 R' B' D F' U2 F L'
26.	15.03	B2 D U B2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' F' U' L2 F' L' D2 R B F2 D2 U2 B'
27.	13.40	B D2 L' R2 D U2 F' L' R2 D' U' B' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F D' L' D B2 F' R D'
28.	13.84	U' L R' D B2 L R2 F' R2 B' F U B L R D2 R D2 U B F' D U' L' R'
29.	15.90	U2 R D L' B' F2 U2 L2 B' F' L R' D2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 L F L' R U' L2 R2
30.	15.56+	L' R U2 F L2 D' L U2 F L' R' B F' D2 B' D2 U L2 B2 R2 F L' B' L' B'
31.	16.50	R' B F R' F R' D' B F' L R2 D2 B F2 D2 B2 F2 D U2 B F' R' D' L D'
32.	15.50	R2 D2 B2 F' L' B2 F' D U L B2 F' U2 L B2 F D R2 B F L' R D2 F R'
33.	16.68	R' F' L' R' F' L B F U L B' F2 L F2 D F2 U' F D2 L' R' U2 L2 R2 D2
34.	16.68	L' B' F L' B' U2 L' B2 U2 B R B2 L2 R2 D' B F L' R2 B F2 R' B' F' L'
35.	12.97	D2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 R U L2 R' D' L2 D' U L R2 D R2 U2 L2 R F L2 R'
36.	20.81	L2 R' D2 U2 L' R B' F2 L' R2 B L' R' D2 U' L' R' B D2 U B2 F' D' F' D'
37.	17.38	F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' U' B R' B F2 L' R2 F D' U' B2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 B U
38.	11.78	B2 F2 U B' F2 D R2 U2 L2 R' B U F' D' U R2 D2 L' B U' B' U L' B2 F
39.	12.83	U' B2 F' D B' U R2 D U2 B F D U2 F2 U2 L' R' D U2 L R2 F U F' D'
40.	14.43	L R2 B2 L R2 D F2 D B F2 D2 B2 R' D U B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F2 U B' F D2
41.	15.55	L2 D2 B' F L D' B F' R' D2 U' F D U' R' B L B2 F D B2 R' B2 R2 B2
42.	15.31	L D' F2 D2 L2 R U2 B F' U B D L' R' D2 U' F L2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2
43.	17.06+	U' B' F L B' U2 L' F L D' U2 L2 F' D R' B' R' F L2 B2 U2 F' R' B2 F2
44.	14.52	L F L' R F' D U' F' L2 F' D2 U' F' D2 L2 R' B F D U2 B' L2 R' U2 F2
45.	16.68	U L U2 L F' R2 B' F D F' R' D U2 L' R2 F2 D' B L F' R' D' U B2 U'
46.	12.36	L2 R U' L' B2 F D2 L' R' B L2 R' F2 R D2 B D U2 L' R2 F R' D' U R'
47.	14.06	B F L2 R B' F2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 D' U F' L' U' B2 F D R' B' F2 L' R2 B'
48.	12.16	L' R2 D2 L' F2 L B F L' R2 F L' R B2 F2 L' D' U2 F2 D' B F R' D' F2
49.	16.15	D' U2 F' U F2 D' U' R' F2 L2 R D' L F2 D L' R2 B2 D2 U2 R F' R2 B F
50.	17.78	L' R2 D U' L D2 R2 U F U2 F R' B' F' L R2 D2 U' L' U' L' B2 U R2 B
51.	12.52	B D2 F L2 U' B' U' L2 R2 B U2 R D U2 L R' B2 D F U F2 D' B' F' R
52.	14.91	B2 D' R B D2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R D' U R B2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 R B2 F' U'
53.	19.93	U' F2 L' R2 B' F D U' L' R' B D' R2 B U2 L2 D L2 R2 F' D' L' R2 B2 F2
54.	15.88	U R' F2 D' L' U L2 R2 U' R2 B2 F' L' R' B' U2 F2 L U2 F2 D L2 B F' L
55.	14.63	F' R' B' L R D U' B2 L' B' R2 U' B' F' D' R' B R U2 F' R' U L2 B R
56.	12.84	D U' R' B F' D' L R2 D' R' U' B' L2 R D U' R D2 B' L' U2 B D2 U' R'
57.	12.77	B2 D2 L' D2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R B F D' U2 L R B L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R'
58.	15.03	L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' U2 F U B2 D2 B' D2 B2 R D2 R' B F L2 F2 R2 B2 F U
59.	15.28	B' U F2 D' R' U B' F' L' R2 U L2 D' B R U2 R' B2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 L' R
60.	15.66	R' D2 B F2 U' F2 D' U' F D U' R D2 U B' F D B F' L R' B' F' D R
61.	12.78	F2 D U' L2 D2 U2 F' L' D2 R' B R U2 F2 D F L' U2 L2 F2 R B F L2 R2
62.	17.58	R2 U2 L' R2 U2 L R2 U2 B F U2 R2 F' R' U L2 U B2 F2 D' U R F U2 R'
63.	11.93	U2 B' D2 B' F L F2 L B D2 U' B2 U' B2 F' D R B L2 D' L2 B F' U2 R
64.	15.75	L' R2 B2 F D2 U' B2 F2 D B' L2 R' D U B2 U L2 R2 B D' L' R' D' B' U2
65.	15.56	B' F' L' B' F' U' B' L' R2 U2 F2 U2 F L' B2 F' U' B2 D' U' L2 R' B2 L' F
66.	14.88	L2 R D' U2 F' D U2 F' R2 F2 D' B' F' L' D2 U R2 U F' L D2 U' R2 D' U
67.	14.58	D2 U' B2 R' D U2 L D' B2 L R' B2 F L R' D' U L' R D2 R' D2 F' U L2
68.	15.71	U2 F2 L2 R' B' F2 L B' F2 D R' U' R2 B U' R U2 B2 F D' U' B2 D R' F2
69.	17.91	L B2 R D' L' F L' B F2 D B' R' B' L' R' F2 D2 L2 R' D R2 D' U B' F2
70.	15.27	B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D' U B' L' B F2 U2 L' B' F2 L' R2 F D' U R2 F L2 D2 R
71.	15.86	R' B' L2 R2 D L' D L' R' F2 U2 R2 B F D2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' L B2 F2 L R2
72.	13.34	D' U' L' D' F2 R D L B F2 U2 R' D2 F' L2 D R F' D F' L2 R2 F' D U'
73.	17.38	R2 D' F2 D' L U R D2 U2 L B' L2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 L' R D2 U B F2 D
74.	DNF	L D U2 B F2 D2 U2 F D2 U' B F2 L D2 U R F2 D' B2 U B' F' D2 L' U
75.	16.13	U L' R D U L' F' D L' R' B L' D U L' B' F2 D U B L2 R' U2 B2 U'
76.	18.93	L' R2 D U2 F L2 U L2 R' B2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' B F D2 L' U2 R2 U' R'
77.	12.31	U B F D L' R D R B2 F2 U2 R D' U' B' F L' B' U F' R B' F R B
78.	12.63	L' R D' L2 R D' U' B' D2 B' F D U' B2 L2 R' D' U2 L' R B2 D U L' R2
79.	13.43	R' B F' U2 F' L' B D U2 R2 D' U2 L B2 D U R2 B F L2 F D2 L2 U' R2
80.	14.94	F L' D' B2 L R' F D' U2 F L' R' D F U' F R D2 F2 D' B' D2 L R B2
81.	14.61	F L2 D2 R' U B' F' L2 U B2 D' U B2 F2 L2 R' D' B L R' F R' D F2 U2
82.	13.81	F2 D2 R U2 R2 B F' U2 L' F D2 U L' D' R2 D B' R2 D' R2 D B2 F' R' F2
83.	15.53	D R2 B' F' U' L' R2 D' F2 R B' F D' U L R' B' L2 R B L2 D2 B F2 R
84.	14.80	B' R B F' R' B2 F L2 B' F' D U' R' B F' L R' D' U L' D' U' F2 D' U
85.	15.55	R F D2 B' F' L2 B' L' R U2 L' R F2 D2 U2 B F D' U B' F' L R' F L'
86.	14.88	L' R2 U2 R F' D B' L' F2 L2 R2 B D R2 F L' U2 L' D R' D2 B' U B' L
87.	15.09	F2 R F' R' U F' R' B F L2 R' U B2 F' D' B2 F' R2 D U2 L R2 D2 U' R2
88.	14.84	R B2 F D2 L B2 F2 U2 L' F2 D' U R U B' L R2 B U' F2 R D B2 L R
89.	14.78	U2 R U R2 D2 R' F2 D2 U L F L B F U B' F' D' B F2 D2 B2 F R U'
90.	15.80	U' L B R B2 L' F' U' L2 U L D2 F' D' U B F2 L2 R' D B' F' L B' U'
91.	16.05	R F L' R U2 L R2 D U2 L2 B2 L D2 R' U F' D' R' B' D U' R F' D2 U
92.	12.78	R U' L2 D' B U' B2 F2 L2 U L D2 F2 D2 B' R2 U L' R2 B F2 D2 U L' D'
93.	15.55	B2 F D2 B D' R2 U2 L' R B D2 R B' L' B' D' R2 U' B' F L' R2 D2 R F'
94.	15.22	L2 D2 F' U B2 F' U' B' F2 D U' L D U' R2 B' D2 U' L' U F R U2 F2 D'
95.	18.72	F' R U2 B U2 L R' F2 U2 R U' F2 R' D U L' F2 U' B2 D L R' D L' U2
96.	17.36	B F D2 L' D' U2 L2 R B' L2 D U2 L' D2 U F U B2 F' L R2 U2 L B' L2
97.	13.30	B' L U L B' F2 D' U' B' L' R2 F' D' U2 B' F D' U B2 D U2 L' R' B2 U
98.	13.84	D2 U2 B' L R2 B L2 F' U F2 L' R F D2 U' L2 B2 F' U' R' B' F L D2 L
99.	15.72	D2 L' R B L R' D U B' R2 D2 U L' R' D L' D' U' R2 D' B2 F' L' R' F'
100.	13.44	R' B2 F2 D' U' F D' U' B F L R2 U2 B L D' U' B2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 D'


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 23, 2011)

spitcuba said:


> 4x4 ao5: 33.79 (Feliks, I'm coming closer)
> Average of 5: 33.49
> 1. 32.88 D2 r2 U u' L2 f B2 U' f' U L U' u L r' B L' R F' L U' R D2 f' F' u r' f' D2 r L' D f2 D2 F' R L2 f' R' L2
> 2. (51.32) B2 R f' r f r R2 U' R U D' L2 R' F f2 u2 r2 R D f R2 f D2 U2 r2 u2 R' u f2 u F D' B r2 U2 L2 r2 F' r2 u
> ...


 
Why has no one commented on this?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 23, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Why has no one commented on this?



I don't know, but we were chatting about it briefly on #rubik

My accomplishment: 47.66 avg of 12 (yau, only white cross, CN is a bit difficult...)


----------



## Lid (Apr 23, 2011)

first sub 30 OH: *29.85* 

27.71, 27.09, 29.38, (35.71), 28.80, (24.85[Oskip]), 32.51, 29.46, 32.38, 30.55, 28.01, 32.58


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2011)

designed a better train station in minecraft that follows the formula (L = levers, D = destinations): D = (L² + L + 2)/2


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 23, 2011)

so like
8.26 OH
scramble cross on D: L' R U' L' R' D F2 B R2 L' U2 L' D2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 L2 B' L' F2 B2 D2 F 

y' R' D' F y R' F R2 D
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R'
y R' U R - R U R' U R U2 R'
26 moves heh

also 17.55, 17.05, 17.50, 17.23, 18.39, (8.26), 17.34, 18.20, (18.48), 14.74, 14.57, 17.23 = *16.98*
PB by about a second if it even counts


----------



## qqwref (Apr 24, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 8.26 OH
> scramble cross on D: L' R U' L' R' D F2 B R2 L' U2 L' D2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 L2 B' L' F2 B2 D2 F
> 
> y' R' D' F y R' F R2 D
> ...


ummmm what


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 24, 2011)

Back to speed solving after a month no cubing, time to learn full PLL


----------



## cuberr (Apr 24, 2011)

personal best ao5 in my first competition.. 27.36


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 24, 2011)

Finally got sub 30! 29.xx, but it still counts!


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 24, 2011)

8.74, 8.94, 8.79, 9.54, (11.42), 11.07, 9.27, *6.95, 9.91, (6.93), 10.13, 7.99* = 9.13 avg12 and 8.28 avg5

ridiculous. 6.93 was lucky


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 24, 2011)

11s :C


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 24, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 8.74, 8.94, 8.79, 9.54, (11.42), 11.07, 9.27, *6.95, 9.91, (6.93), 10.13, 7.99* = 9.13 avg12 and 8.28 avg5
> 
> ridiculous. 6.93 was lucky


 
I know I always say this, but I love you BigGreen.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=3916

Ah the agony. Done I'd guess 1750 solves of this sim. 1 PLL skip. About 20 OLL skips, but probably 2 that I didn't force.
I've had countless (>10) solves where I started PLL at 7-10s. Here's a video of what should've been a 7 or 8. I saw an OLL skip case and rotated and AUF'd a lot, then messed up G-perm.
I make stupid mistakes like doing U instead of U2 due to shaky hands. I look and see I'm finishing OLL at 7 and I freak out.

All this because Faz was on my account and got a 12.97.
Did I mention I got 2 12.99s, and a 13.02?

Edit: Just got 11.99 PLL skip, what I *had* linked to was 12.06 full step. So it's taken me this long to break it, then I break it next solve?!

Edit: 10.64 wtf. Now I keep breaking it. Faz cursed it


----------



## Vinny (Apr 24, 2011)

Sub 2 in competition at Cornell! 1:54.80. PB, too!

Also, I got my PB Ao5 there. 

2:02.86, 2:03.03, 2:07.94, (1:54.80), (2:37.30) = 2:04.61


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

First sub-40 OH, more PBs in the average but I'm going to finish it before posting that.

37.66 F' R2 F2 B U2 F2 B2 D' U2 L' D' U2 L F' L' D' U F' B' L2 D' U' R2 B' L

Edit: Next solve was a 37.96, finished OLL at 22. My LL is too awful to tolerate. Must learn OH COLL


----------



## Hershey (Apr 24, 2011)

You don't need COLL. I am sub 29 sec OH and I use 2 look OLL and full PLL.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

OH coll is only useful to learn if your method already has all edges oriented, otherwise its not as useful, its better for ZZ, not CFOP :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

EricReese said:


> OH coll is only useful to learn if your method already has all edges oriented, otherwise its not as useful, its better for ZZ, not CFOP :3


 
I force edge orientation all the time. Learn it. It's useful. Even for 2h. You can know your PLL type (diag/adjacent/EPLL) when you doall edges oriented OLL, and you can even force non diag swap PLLs if you recognize it fast.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Darn, well that sucks. I'll see where I get with PLL and 2LOLL. If full OH OLL isn't that bad then I won't switch methods but I may do ZZ for OH


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I force edge orientation all the time. Learn it. It's useful. Even for 2h. You can know your PLL type (diag/adjacent/EPLL) when you doall edges oriented OLL, and you can even force non diag swap PLLs if you recognize it fast.


My point is, a lot more often then not, he won't have an all edges oriented case. I do force edge orientation <_< Just learn zz man, its nice, EOLine's difficulty is definately overrated, its pretty easy, I can fully inspect it all in 8 seconds


----------



## qqwref (Apr 24, 2011)

If it helps, I'm sub-20 at OH without any type of C*LL and without ridiculous tps (U-perm is about 2.0 for me, Z is about 2.5). I do use full OLL, partial edge control, and a few OH-specific algs, though.

Anyway, I did some 4x4 OH sim, and this single and these averages are pretty sick for me:
*42.921* = 179 @ 4.17 tps
(1:04.627) 56.723 (45.609) 46.482 56.861 => *53.355* avg5
53.552 54.751 58.901 54.678 (42.921) (1:06.112) 1:04.627 56.723 45.609 46.482 56.861 58.041 => *55.023* avg12
(I think previous PBs were about 52 / 1:01 / 1:03.)


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2011)

13.83 NL: L2 F' B' U' D' R B R' F U' D F L F2 R2 F' L U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 F 

x2 L2 F R U' R y R2 D
U' L U' L'
U R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
(U') F R U R' U' F'
(U') l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Xcross was accidental.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 24, 2011)

> You don't need COLL. I am sub 29 sec OH and I use 2 look OLL and full PLL.



Yeah...the world totally revolves around you.

Anyway, I would try to stabilize your turning technique first. Then you will be able to look for algs. There are a lot of good algs out there but some of them won't fit the way you turn. Once you figure out the way you turn it'll make deciding what you should learn easier.



> EOLine's difficulty is definately overrated, its pretty easy, I can fully inspect it all in 8 seconds



Making the EO line as fast as a well-versed CFOP user's cross is possibly the most painful thing I've ever tried to do in cubing.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

OH Ao50, The Ao5 is nearly as fast as my previous PB Single from yesterday. The average is less two seconds slower than my comp single haha oh yeah, and my first sub-40 singles ever!
number of times: 50/50

best time: *37.66*
worst time: 1:11.99

current avg5: 52.77 (σ = 5.78)
best avg5: *46.84* (σ = 7.25)

current avg12: 56.44 (σ = 5.12)
best avg12: *50.91* (σ = 6.96)

session avg: *54.5*8 (σ = 8.29)



Spoiler



Session average: 54.58
1. 1:09.42 R' F2 B R' L' B2 F2 R' B2 U2 L U L F R' D' R L' B' F2 D2 U F' U D'
2. 44.88 D2 B D' R U2 B' R U L2 U' F2 B' L2 F2 R' L' B' U' D F R2 D2 B U' L
3. 1:10.59 F2 B' U2 F2 D2 U B' R2 U' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 L U2 B' L U D2 L' F2
4. 44.04 U B2 U2 D2 R' D U F' R D' L' U' D F2 U2 L' D B2 D R U R' L' B L'
5. 49.81 U R' F' L F2 U2 D L2 D U L2 D' U2 F2 U2 D' B D2 B' R D' L2 B2 L' D2
6. 50.31 D B L' B2 U2 D2 L' B' D B F L' B2 D' U R L D' R' B2 F2 D2 U L2 U'
7. 1:08.21 F' B L2 F L' F2 L' B R L2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F U' L' F2 L' F L B' F L2
8. 59.78 D2 L B' U L' U2 F D F D' R' L D F2 B' D U2 B2 F' L R' D2 R' F' U
9. 58.35 D' L D' R L U R L' D2 F' B2 D' R' D2 L' B2 D B2 F2 L R' U F2 D' B
10. 50.71 L2 R' D2 F D' U' R L' B2 D F2 R F D L2 R' D R' L D2 U L' R' B' D'
11. 1:02.07 U F' L' D' F L F2 U L' R' D' R2 U2 F' L D F2 U' R D2 B2 D B2 F2 U2
12. 55.10 U' L U' L' U2 R D' L F B2 D R L2 D F' B' L' U R' B2 U L' R B F'
13. 44.08 R B' U L B2 U F B' D2 R2 B2 R D F' U' L B2 U L2 B D' F' D F2 L2
14. 50.98 L' R B2 F R B L2 U' R2 F' L2 F L' D2 F D B2 L R D' F' B2 D R2 F
15. 1:02.59 D L2 F2 D B2 D' R' B F L' U' F D' U' F B' R' U L' U F R F' U B2
16. 1:00.00 B L' R D' F' D L2 U' F' L2 F R2 U2 B2 L' R B R2 F D U F' R' D' U2
17. 43.71 D2 U F U' L2 D2 B F U F' L' R' U' B' D2 R L2 F R' F R' F R' B R
18. 57.22 U' R' U2 L2 U B2 R2 L D2 U2 R' B R2 B D' U2 L' F R L B2 U' F' D U
19. 40.77 L' F' R L D U R L2 U R' B' R L F B' U D2 F2 R' L' F' B' R' B F
20. 59.71 U B L2 B' U' F2 U2 D2 R U L2 F2 L2 R D R' B L2 F' B' D2 U' R2 F' B2
21. 43.18 U' D L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D R D' F U' B D2 F L F' U2 R U' R B2 D2 R2
22. 46.97 L' B' D R2 U L D' F' L2 U F2 R2 F' B2 L' B2 D' L D' F' U' L' F D F2
23. 1:02.84 U F D R2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R B' L' R2 B D U2 R L F2 B R2 F' B2 U L'
24. 55.04 L' F D U' B L B2 U B' F2 D' F' B U' F2 B' D' L' R D' L' D R' F' U2
25. 51.74 D B2 R U F' D F2 B U D R' B2 L D R2 B U B F2 R2 F' D U F2 R
26. 55.70 U R2 U R' D' R2 D2 U L' D' U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L F' B2 R2 B' U' F U F2
27. (1:11.99) U' R' B2 L U2 F' R' B' U' D2 F' R2 U2 D L F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B D B L2
28. 57.97 D B L F' R2 U' D2 F R2 U B2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 L D F2 U' B' F2 L2 F2 L
29. 57.78 F' D' F L2 U2 L' B2 L U2 D R2 D2 L R' U2 F R' L2 F B' L D' L' B F'
30. 1:09.14 R2 D U F2 U2 F B2 D' F U' D F' U' D2 F L2 U' B' U L2 F' B' U' R' F
31. (37.66) F' R2 F2 B U2 F2 B2 D' U2 L' D' U2 L F' L' D' U F' B' L2 D' U' R2 B' L
32. 37.94 F' B R2 L U' R2 F2 R L2 F L R' B' U' F2 L2 F B2 R' U R2 U' B2 L2 F2
33. 57.14 D B' U2 R2 F D' L' B' F' R U' F2 L' R B2 U R' U B F' R' D' L' F U'
34. 55.70 D F' U R2 L U' B' U' B' D F B R' F R2 L' D F' D2 U2 L2 D' L' B' U2
35. 46.88 D' F L' B D2 F2 U L' B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B L F U B F D L R' D'
36. 40.83 L B2 R' D2 B' F L' U B' L F D2 R' L' F' L U2 B R2 U F' B' U2 B' L'
37. 51.87 D' B2 D' L U' B D L' B U F' D' L' F R' L2 U B2 F' U B' D' R' F' B
38. 48.52 L U R2 B2 R' L D U L2 D2 R D' U' B D' U L2 D R' B D' B' U2 F B2
39. 1:05.00 F' L R' B' L U F L D' U R2 D2 B R U' L R B D F' R L2 U2 B2 R
40. 1:00.68 F U' F D U F2 B2 U R B U' D' R2 F2 L R B D' F' D' F2 R' B L D
41. 56.23 D U2 B2 L' R2 B R' L F R U' R2 D' B' F' D U2 B D' U2 B2 R B2 R' D
42. 53.32 U' B' L2 F' R' F B' U' F' R' U2 D2 R2 D R' D R L B2 D L F L R B'
43. 57.34 L2 F' R F' L' U' D2 R B' D2 F' U2 R' F' D' B2 L F2 B2 U' R2 U2 F' B' R2
44. 1:09.87 B2 R D R2 U D' F L2 U2 D R L D2 U2 B2 D' B L U B U' B' D F' D'
45. 53.61 L R2 F B L U B2 L' D R B' R' D L R' U' L2 R' B2 L D F U B D'
46. 44.02 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' L' D U' R2 F D2 F2 U' F2 L U D' R2 F2 L2 F' R' U D
47. 58.34 B U R' B U2 D2 R2 L U' R' B' L2 U F' D' F2 R' U D B' F' U L R U2
48. 55.15 F' U2 B2 F L2 B D2 U2 L R D2 F' R2 F2 L' F D F' D2 F B L B R F'
49. 44.81 L R2 F' U' R' F D' F2 L' B' U' R U' F' D' B F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B D' U2 L2
50. 59.90 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' D' F L' B F' L B2 U R B' D L F2 B2 L F L2 D' B



I wasn't warmed up for the start and I was getting fatigued in the end. Still an amazing session for me. The new cube really helped, thanks a lot

Edit: 50 solves in one sitting is an accomplishment in itself for me too lol


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2011)

OH PB: 43.90
Ao5: 49.22


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Making the EO line as fast as a well-versed CFOP user's cross is possibly the most painful thing I've ever tried to do in cubing.


I said easy, not fast ;D I'm super slow and I only had to hear them say 8 seconds one time while still inspecting, the other times my hands were already on the stackmat waiting for the light

Most, not all, of the complaints I hear about people who have tried eoline is people saying they simply can not inspect it in anything close to 15 seconds. Which is why you are going to get an EoXCross skip with a LL skip in all 5 scrambles of your next comp....right?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

When I started ZZ and averaged like 40 seconds 2H I took a full fifteen seconds to inspect and I'd count seven edges, so I'd inspect for another fifteen seconds and still count seven lol


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 24, 2011)

Learned roux which im am quite proud of. Also when i was averaging 45 seconds i got a 23.xx single!! thats awesome! now i average 35 after about a week of practice! way to go for fast progress!


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

First ao12 Rewks. I super bad at everything especially LSE

verage of 12: 1:01.34
1. 1:02.32 D2 B D' B2 R U' F' U2 R L' F' L' D B' L D L2 U' L2 R D' U B' F' L 
2. 1:11.54 L R' U2 F L R B F2 U2 L B U R F B D R' B' D2 B2 F' R2 U D2 L' 
3. 59.85 R' U' L2 D' B F' U2 R' L B R U D R2 L' D F2 L D' U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 
4. (49.61) L2 D' F B2 D B2 R' L U2 L2 F' B' U R' L D2 F L' B' R2 B R2 D' U' F2 
5. 1:07.37 B' F R' B' F' L' F U2 D' L2 F' L2 D2 U' B' D L' R2 D L2 U B F2 L2 D2 
6. 51.89 D R2 B2 D F D' U2 R F' U2 B2 L F B' U' F' D B2 F' R' D' L2 D R D2 
7. (1:12.93) R' F U2 D L2 F2 B' D U L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R U2 R' B U' D R' U2 F2 L' D 
8. 1:09.38 F' D2 L2 F2 R' B F' R' D L' R' F' D F2 D R U R U2 F' R' B' U D2 L2 
9. 51.61 R L2 D' F2 R B R2 U' D2 B U' B2 U' D L2 R D U2 L B' D' U2 L2 B2 L' 
10. 55.90 U' F' D B' F' L' U R2 U' D2 B2 D R2 B' U' D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F' B2 U' F B' 
11. 59.52 F B2 L U2 B F2 L2 F D F2 U L' R2 F R F D L2 U L R' F B' R D2 
12. 1:04.04 D U2 L R' D U F2 L2 U' R2 B' R U' R U R' F R F2 B2 L' F U D2 B


----------



## tx789 (Apr 24, 2011)

2x2x2 avg 100 .20 off pb [spolier]2x2x2 cube
24/04/2011 7:24:49 PM - 8:27:09 PM

Mean: 9.55
Standard deviation: 2.25
Best Time: 4.44
Worst Time: 17.38

Best average of 5: 7.45
22-26 - (10.21) 6.56 7.20 8.58 (5.97)

Best average of 12: 8.03
23-34 - 6.56 7.20 8.58 (5.97) 9.67 9.23 (10.29) 8.84 9.50 6.19 8.04 6.53

1. 7.42 R F U' F R' U2 F R'
2. 8.90 F' U F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 U
3. 10.51 U F2 U F2 U' R F2 U2 R
4. 10.57 F2 U' R F R' U R' F2 R U'
5. 13.07 R F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U2
6. 8.92 U' F R2 F2 U' F' U F'
7. 9.97 F' U F2 U F2 R' F U R' U'
8. 8.12 R' F' U' F U2 F' U2 F2 R2
9. 10.57 R' F U2 R' U F R2 F2 U'
10. 8.02 U2 R2 U R' F2 R2 U' F' U'
11. 12.45 U2 F' R U2 F2 U' R U2
12. 11.41 R' U R2 U R' U F' R2 U2
13. 7.97 F U' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R'
14. 8.42 R U F' U F' R U' R F2
 15. 7.58 R' F' U2 R' F U F' U2 R2
16. 10.33 U F2 R2 U2 R' F U'
17. 10.44 R' F R2 F U R' U F2 R'
18. 9.14 R U' F2 R' F U F'
19. 16.14 R' U' R F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20. 4.44 F2 U2 R U' R' F' U
21. 12.24 U R' F2 U2 R U2 R U'
22. 10.21 R F U' R2 U2
23. 6.56 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R F'
24. 7.20 R F2 U' F U R F'
25. 8.58 F R U2 R U' F R' F U2
26. 5.97 U' R U R F2 R U' R2 U'
27. 9.67 R U' F R' F' R F' R'
28. 9.23 U R' U' F R2 U R' F' U2
29. 10.29 U' R' F' U R' F U' F2 U2
30. 8.84 F' U2 R2 U' R F U2 F U2
31. 9.50 R2 F' R' F' U2 R' U2 R' F
32. 6.19 U F U R2 F' U R' F' U2
33. 8.04 U' F U2 R' F U F' U F
34. 6.53 F2 R' F U2 R2 F U' F' U
35. 8.15 R F2 R2 U2 R' U F' U2 R2
36. 10.53 U2 F U' F' U2 R U2 R' U2
37. 9.44 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U
38. 7.71 F R2 U' R' F2 R' U' F2 R' U'
39. 6.17 F' R2 F R2 F U' R F' U'
40. 16.56 R2 U2 F' U F R' F' R' U
41. 7.74 U' F2 U F' U2 R F2 R' F2
42. 9.61 F R2 F2 R' F2 U F' U
43. 9.41 F U2 R2 U F R2 U F' U'
44. 8.17 U2 R2 F2 U F' R2 F2 U' R'
45. 12.67 F R F2 U2 R2 U' R' F R' U'
46. 9.34 R U F R' F2 R F U' R U
47. 7.24 R2 F2 U' F' R U' R2 U R2
48. 9.13 F2 R' U R F2 U2 F' U
49. 6.38 F U2 F' R F' U R' F2 R2 U'
50. 13.11 U2 R' U' F U2 R F'
51. 9.93 F' U F R U' F U' F2 U2
52. 11.33 U' R2 F2 U F U F2 R2 U'
53. 11.56 F' U' F U R' F2 U2 R' F'
54. 10.74 F2 U' F' U R2 F2 R' U
55. 7.84 R' U2 F' U F R2 F R2 F2 U2
56. 9.90 U2 R U' R U2 R' U' F2 U'
57. 11.04 F R' U2 F R' F' U2 R2 F'
58. 7.62 R U2 R' F2 R F2 R' F U
59. 9.92 R F2 U' F' U2 F' R F' R2 U'
60. 12.21 U2 R U' R2 U' F R2 U'
61. 10.45 R F U2 R' F R2 F' R
62. 10.87 F U' F2 R U F2 R2 F' U'
63. 7.97 R U F R2 F2 U2 R' F U2
64. 9.46 F U' R2 F R2 F' U R2 U2
65. 10.68 R U2 F' R F2 R' U R' U
66. 8.27 U' F R U' F U2 F' U' R2
67. 8.77 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F U' F'
68. 11.50 R2 F' U' F U' F' U R' U
69. 12.95 U' R2 U R' F2 R2 U F' U'
70. 8.42 R' F R2 F R2 F R' F2 U2
71. 8.32 R' F' U' R U F2 U R U2
72. 17.38 R2 U R' F R' F U2 F2 R2 U'
73. 9.01 U' R F2 U2 R' F U F' U
74. 9.06 U' F U F' R F' U' R2 U
75. 8.16 F2 R F2 R U2 F' U R2 F'
76. 11.75 U' R' U R' F' U' F2 U
77. 4.67 F2 R' U' F U2 R'
78. 8.33 F U F2 U F U2 R2 F U'
79. 7.50 U2 R2 U F U F' R2 U' R2 U'
80. 7.60 R2 F2 R F2 R' F' U R2 F' U'
81. 8.97 U' R' F' U2 F' U F R'
82. 9.55 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R U'
83. 10.77 R' F' R F' R' U F2 R' F U'
84. 7.35 R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F'
85. 11.48 U2 R' U' F2 R F2 R U' F
86. 7.47 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F U'
87. 9.62 U' F U' F' U F' R U'
88. 11.87 F2 U2 R' F' R F2 U' F U'
89. 9.27 R2 F2 R' U F2 R' F' R
90. 11.00 F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F' U R U
91. 10.71 F2 R' F2 U F' U F R2 U2
92. 6.72 F' R F2 U' R F' R2 F U
93. 8.09 F2 R U' R' F' U'
94. 12.67 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U2
95. 12.80 R' U' F' U F' U R2 U' F
96. 7.35 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 F
97. 10.84 R2 F R2 F U F2 U' F2 U
98. 11.91 R' F' U2 F R U2 R2 F' R'
99. 10.16 F R' U2 R' F U' F2 U'
100. 8.50 U2 R' F U F' U' R' U
[/spolier]


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 24, 2011)

2x2 avg 5:

Average: 3.38
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 2.31
Worst Time: 4.71
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	2.44	U2 F2 R F' U F2 R' F U2
2.	(2.31)	R' F' R' F U2 R'
3.	4.05	R2 F' U R' U R F2 U' R'
4.	3.65	F U' R F R2 F2 U F' U' R'
5.	(4.71)	R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R'


----------



## Xishem (Apr 24, 2011)

First sub-20 Ao50 with Roux:

25.30, 20.22, 20.43, 20.02, 19.94, 18.57, 24.20, 17.93, 19.35, 21.41, 18.18, 22.27, 17.26, DNF(19.25), 18.40, 21.87, 16.57, 16.91, 16.03, 17.52, 20.49, 17.63, 18.49, 19.64, 15.44, 16.90, 19.12, 19.94, 30.58, 21.22, 21.61, 21.26, 15.64, 18.47, 20.37, 21.23, 24.59, 17.71, 18.69, 21.28, 19.20, 23.26, 18.96, 21.24, 24.33, 17.61, 19.16, 20.52, 15.34, 17.78 = 19.89

Switched from (18-ish) CFOP to Roux in mid-January. I'm pretty happy with my progress, and I hit this major barrier just in time for my first comp.  I'm ascited.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 24, 2011)

3x3 in *8.96 (NONLUCKY)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: B R2 F' U L' D2 U' B' F' D U' R' U L' U L' R2 F D U' L2 R' F U B'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2011)

11.17 3x3 average of 12....


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 24, 2011)

Zyrb said:


> Back to speed solving after a month no cubing, time to learn full PLL


 
Welcome back to speedcubing


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anytime now......11.11 average of 12. 
EDIT: 11.06....


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2011)

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=1859

First computer sub 13, with 5 seconds inspection and slow turning..


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

OH PB Single

32.73


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 24, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what the [Skewb] UWR is?
> ...


:3
8.74, (11.68), 7.75, 10.95, 7.52, 6.01, 8.91, 7.87, 9.03, 8.24, (5.71), 8.96=> 8.40 avg12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.40
1. 8.74 B' R' U' R L R' L' R B L R' U B' R L' 
2. (11.68) R L' B L B L U B R U L B' L B' R 
3. 7.75 U' L' R B' L U' L U B L R' U B R' B 
4. 10.95 B R' B' U' R B L U' R U' L R' B L B' 
5. 7.52 B' L B' R U B L' U' L U L R U' L R' 
6. 6.01 L B L' B L' B' R U R' U' R L B R' B' 
7. 8.91 L' R' L B' R B L B' U B U' L R' B' U' 
8. 7.87 B' R' B R U R B' U' L B U R U B' U' 
9. 9.03 R' U L U' L R' U' R L R U R U' L' R 
10. 8.24 B L' R' L' R L' R' U' L R B R' B R' B 
11. (5.71) R L R' U' B' R' B' U' L R' U L' U R' U' 
12. 8.96 R L' R B' U R' U' R' B U B U' L' R U'




edit: Meep says the UWR is 7.29 by some Japanese guy


----------



## cuberr (Apr 24, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 22.64
worst time: 41.68

current avg5: 28.77 (σ = 2.38)
best avg5: 27.75 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 30.35 (σ = 2.80)
best avg12: *28.69* (σ = 1.28) pb

current avg100: *30.43* (σ = 3.56) pb by more than 2 seconds!



Spoiler



26.50, 27.48, 29.42, 31.10, 38.61, 26.60, 33.17, 22.64, 31.35, 33.43, 31.87, 38.61, 23.83, 29.84, 34.71, 30.58, 31.76, 29.22, 25.79, 29.01, 30.56, 36.52, 31.73, 33.36, 28.74, 33.39, 24.66, 29.34, 31.83, 35.10, 28.67, 27.62, 28.89, 35.86, 29.21, 27.84, 27.16, 26.03, 30.23, 30.44, 30.22, 26.64, 34.54, 32.37, 30.42, 23.85, 33.76, 30.68, 31.54, 31.02, 31.73, 31.53, 27.19, 28.69, 35.99, 36.19, 31.27, 28.19, 27.69, 32.67, 28.71, 25.06, 29.13, 34.45, 26.30, 37.33, 26.98, 26.67, 34.96, 35.99, 31.15, 33.41, 31.63, 24.37, 33.52, 32.44, 41.68, 23.77, 34.27, 25.85, 30.21, 32.33, 25.97, 32.31, 26.63, 29.02, 34.82, 25.64, 27.59, 33.94, 33.90, 29.74, 29.59, 28.22, 34.26, 27.95, 32.00, 26.35, 35.83, 23.94



SO happy. Hopefully next time I do an average it'll be sub 30.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 24, 2011)

did a bld solve publicly. and got a 30.90 sec OH solve.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 24, 2011)

Sub 10 OH   
9.81
B F2 D' B2 D2 U' B' F2 D' U' B2 F U' L2 U R2 B' F D U' B F2 R2 D U2

xcross: D' U2 Rw2 U2 R2 Rw2
L' U' L y' L' U' L
y R U' R' U' L' U' L 
U R U R'
U2 F' Rw U R' U' L' U Lw U


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 25, 2011)

38.54, 33.37, (32.39), 35.31, 35.36, 33.33, 36.79, (38.72), 33.84, 32.56, 37.42, 36.31 -> 34.28


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

First sub 30 avg :3

Average of 12: 29.76
1. 34.96 R L' B D L' F2 B' U B2 F' L' U2 R' F2 B2 D U' L2 F' L' D' U F2 B' L2 
2. 26.19 R U' L U2 F B' R U2 D' B' R D' B' F U L2 U B U L2 F2 U B2 F R2 
3. (35.21) D' F' L' B2 U2 F2 U F' B L2 R' D F' L2 R B2 R2 F R' F L2 D2 L' F2 B2 
4. (24.46) D' U B U2 L U' D2 R L' U' R B L U' F' R' L2 U L' U' R' L' F2 L2 U' 
5. 28.88 U2 D' L B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' U' R B R' B R L D2 
6. 27.69 D L2 D F2 D' B' F D B' L' D' R L' D2 R' D R' D' R2 F' L F R2 D' F 
7. 32.00 R' L B2 F L2 R2 B' F' L U2 L' D L R2 D R2 D' B' U2 D' L U D2 B D' 
8. 28.08 L2 B' F2 R U' R B U' B2 F D B2 L B' U2 B R D' L2 R' F D B2 U F 
9. 31.50 R B2 L' U' B U2 L2 R F D B D' U B2 D2 R L' U R L2 D' B2 L' D' L' 
10. 27.97 U2 L R2 U' L2 B' L2 R' F D B2 D2 F' L2 U' D' L' D2 U R D' R' U' D2 F 
11. 32.05 D' B2 F' R B' U' D L2 U' B D R F L' U' R F B U' R2 F' B R' F U 
12. 28.31 D' B2 F2 U F D L' F' R' L U B L D2 B2 U' F2 D2 L B F U' L' R2 B2


----------



## Mr 005 (Apr 25, 2011)

solved a 5x5 and a 7x7. now can solve 7x7 in under an hour!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 25, 2011)

10.08 Average of 5, 10.58 Average of 12, and 11.63 Average of 100, all on 3x3.


----------



## Julian (Apr 25, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> 38.54, 33.37, (32.39), 35.31, 35.36, 33.33, 36.79, (38.72), 33.84, 32.56, 37.42, 36.31 -> 34.28


What kind of witchcraft...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2011)

1.


Anthony said:


> Sub 10 OH
> 9.81
> B F2 D' B2 D2 U' B' F2 D' U' B2 F U' L2 U R2 B' F D U' B F2 R2 D U2
> 
> ...


 
2.


masterofthebass said:


> 38.54, 33.37, (32.39), 35.31, 35.36, 33.33, 36.79, (38.72), 33.84, 32.56, 37.42, 36.31 -> 34.28


 
3.


theanonymouscuber said:


> 10.08 Average of 5, 10.58 Average of 12, and 11.63 Average of 100, all on 3x3.


 
^^^Fast!!!

IV. Me - 11.98 avg12, 11.62 avg5, several NL 10s and 9.22 PLL Skip. Nothing unusual .


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 25, 2011)

wtf dan please don't say that's 4x4


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2011)

it is 4x4. Dayan4 is gud.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Apr 25, 2011)

*Average of 12: 9.96 *
1. 8.45 U' F' D L2 R2 B2 F' R' B L2 D F' B D2 L2 U' L2 B' D' U B2 R2 F2 B' L' 
2. 11.04 R F' U2 R D F D L' B' F D2 B D' R2 L' U F R' L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U' B' 
3. (12.01) U' F2 L2 U' R U' R B' D' F2 R U D B' U2 B2 L' F2 D' B' U' R2 B F R' 
4. 11.62 F2 D L' U B' R2 L F2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 B' U B L F2 B L2 R D2 B2 L' F' 
5. 9.60 B F R B2 R' L D2 R D' F' L F2 B D' U2 F D U F2 B2 U2 F U R2 B2 
6. 9.80 D F' B L2 F B2 D U2 F D2 F' L' D' R' U D B F2 D' R' L2 D L' U2 F' 
7. (7.70[pll skip]) R U2 B L' F' D' L B' R2 B2 D' B' R' L' F U' B F D' L R2 U R D' R 
8. 9.22 F2 D2 L2 F' D' L2 R U' F2 R' U2 B2 L' B' R2 D B L' R U L2 R' D' F' B' 
9. 10.16 R2 F2 L B L2 U' L U' D' B2 U2 B L F' D R' D' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F' 
10. 8.74[epll skip] B2 U R' B' U2 B' L B' L D B L2 D R L B2 R2 D R' F R2 L2 U2 B U' 
11. 9.68 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' D' F D R' B2 F R' B' D R' D' F2 R' F' L2 R B R2 
12. 11.33 B2 U B' F2 L' F2 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 U L' R F' D' F2 R L' F U' F' D U2 L


----------



## Toby (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally got back to speed solving. Record went down to 1 min 46 secs for my 2nd day record. Hopefully I'll beat that still.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 25, 2011)

Square-1

(25.70), 41.36, (56.64), 28.83, 45.17, 49.78, 34.35, 52.44, 40.29, 32.82, 46.36, 29.09 = 40.05 avg12 PB

25.70 was a cubeshape skip and is PB :3


----------



## Xishem (Apr 25, 2011)

I did around 500 3x3 speedsolves this weekend and improved my overall average from ~22 to ~19. Totally worth it!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 25, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 10.08 Average of 5, 10.58 Average of 12, and 11.63 Average of 100, all on 3x3.


 
Like 2 months ago we were equal....then you had to just go and practice.....ragequit....


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

Broke pb single + ao12

25.74, (33.72), 27.43[OLL skip], 25.24, (21.33[PLL SKip, PB ]), 28.55, 31.63, 33.20, 30.36, 29.21, 29.38, 27.00

28.77 ao12 ^^^


----------



## Julian (Apr 25, 2011)

So I finally got around to lubing my DaYan 4x4. So far my PB is 1:38.54.

EDIT: 35.51 OH


----------



## superduperabner (Apr 25, 2011)

PB 3x3 ao5 10.35 + NL single 8.11

Average of 5: 10.35
1. 11.24 F2 D R' D F2 B U2 F' L U2 B2 D F D2 U2 F D2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 L F R'
2. 9.42 U2 R F R2 D' B' L' R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F L U' D L' U' R' F U' D L
3. 10.41 U2 R B D2 U2 F R2 L' U' D' L' F' R L U' F' U' R2 U' L2 D2 B U L2 D
4. (8.11) D2 B D2 B D2 R' L2 D2 R' B U R2 D L2 F' U2 B2 R' B2 L2 R2 B U F' R
5. (11.54) F B U2 F2 B L' B F2 R D2 U F2 D' U' B' D2 B' F' U' D' F2 L' F B R'


scramble are very easy

on video!


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 25, 2011)

(1.30), 1.93, (3.15), 1.43, 2.44 = 1.93 2x2 average of 5 PB
In 2.51 average of 12.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 25, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> (1.30), 1.93, (3.15), 1.43, 2.44 = 1.93 2x2 average of 5 PB
> In 2.51 average of 12.


 
Argh, it's unlikely you'll improve your a100 without breaking sub 3, I get excited every time I see your posts 
Good job :tu


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Argh, it's unlikely you'll improve your a100 without breaking sub 3, I get excited every time I see your posts
> Good job :tu


 
Thanks, I gave up rolling this into avg100 when my session average got over 3.2. Will upload avg5 tonight.


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 25, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> 38.54, 33.37, (32.39), 35.31, 35.36, 33.33, 36.79, (38.72), 33.84, 32.56, 37.42, 36.31 -> *34.28*



Shouldn't it be 35.28?

However, wow


----------



## JasonK (Apr 25, 2011)

Pyra wat

4.96, (8.33), (4.12), 4.20, 5.55
= *4.90* avg5


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 25, 2011)

PB avg5/12

15.04 (14.66) 15.20 (16.40) 15.98 = 15.40

(14.63) 16.52 (20.44) 19.55 18.91 16.49 16.39 15.04 14.66 15.20 16.40 15.98 = 16.51

Part of a 18.47 avg 100


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2011)

1.24 3x3 2gen sim. Solution was something like

F2L: (R U R') U (R' U' R)
LL: U'


----------



## chris w (Apr 25, 2011)

12.94 roux single, sub17 avg5
17.38 triangular francisco single, sub25 avg12


----------



## Escher (Apr 25, 2011)

slow/smooth solves 

8.85, 8.75, 9.11, 9.32, 8.58, 9.48, 8.31, 9.67, (10.27), 9.48, (7.74), 8.44 = 9.00


----------



## Xnx (Apr 25, 2011)

First sub17 ao50 ever... I might be actually making some progress.

Session average: 16.98


Spoiler



1. 14.29 B2 L U D2 F2 L2 U' F D2 B2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 F' U' L2 B U L D L' D B
2. 17.77 F2 B L' F2 L2 R2 U' D' L R' F2 D2 R B F U2 F R' U' R2 U2 D F L' F
3. 18.19 D F B2 R2 D2 R B2 R F R2 B U L R U' R' L B D L2 U2 B' R L U2
4. 16.19 B2 D' U' L2 U' L' B2 F' D2 F' L2 D' R' L F U' D' F2 D B U' F2 D B' F2
5. 18.78 B' R2 D' U' B2 U2 R L D R2 U' D2 L2 F D2 R' U' L' U2 F R D R' D U
6. 14.80 U R' F2 R' L' F2 R F L' B2 R U2 F' R' D B2 U' D B D' U2 L B L B2
7. 15.95 D2 B R B R' L B' D' L U2 F2 R2 L D B D2 F B R' F' B' L R2 U2 D
8. 15.87 U2 D' F2 R D' R L F L2 F' D F B' L2 D' R L' B' D U' F L2 U2 D2 B
9. 19.17 R U D F' D B L2 B' L' F2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 B U R' U' F' B U R B U'
10. 18.17 U' L D' F2 U' L R' D' L U L' B' F' L' B' F' R L' U2 R L B R U2 F
11. 19.58 L2 R' B' U2 R2 U2 D R D' B2 F D F L' B L F2 D U2 R2 L B R2 D' U2
12. 17.54 U B' D2 U B U2 L2 U2 D B R' B D' R2 B' F2 R' B' R' U' D' F2 R F2 L
13. 15.60 F' B' L F2 L' F U F' L2 D2 B U2 F2 B2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 B L B2 R2 U2 R'
14. 17.84 U2 R2 U' B' F D2 U2 R B2 D2 F' U D2 F2 L2 F2 R B R2 F R' L U2 B R2
15. 14.26 F R U' L2 U2 B2 R L2 B2 F L2 U' B L R B2 U R U L2 F2 D F2 R F
16. 19.76 U' D F' D' U' B2 R' F2 D F U R' D U' R2 L D B D' U' R L B2 D2 R'
17. 17.87 L' R' D U' R L U D B' R B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L U2 L2 U' D' L U2 D F' D'
18. 16.08 F U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R L' U2 B R2 F' L' B F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L2 B' F U' F2 R'
19. 16.61 B F2 L' U R' D F U' L2 B2 D U R2 L' F' R' L' U L' R2 B L R2 B2 L2
20. (13.20) U2 D2 B2 F L B' U D' R L2 U' B2 F D B D' B2 U F U R2 L F2 L2 F'
21. (21.74) F D2 U' L' R B' L R' U2 F2 U L2 D2 R F2 L2 D' B' F2 D2 U R' B2 R' F
22. 17.85 D' B R F U2 L' D2 B L' R' D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 L' U D2 R' D' R U L F
23. 19.70 R' F R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' U L2 B' U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U R' U2 F R'
24. 17.43 F' B R' F' B' D2 L2 D R' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 B2 U' F' R2 L F B' L
25. 18.35 R U F R F2 D' L' B F' R' D R2 U' L' R' D2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B' D L' B2
26. 14.77 D' F R' D2 F B D' F U' B2 U' L' B U B' L2 F D2 U2 L2 R' U2 B' R2 B2
27. 15.39 L' B U L B U' B' F2 U F2 L2 R D B2 D2 B R L' U' L D' B L' U' D
28. 17.28 F2 U' B F R2 B U2 L B2 D U' R2 F2 L' R' U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R B' U' F2 L'
29. 14.29 U' B' L' U2 B' F R L' D' R2 D U2 L' R D B U' L' D' B U2 B' F2 L' F2
30. 18.01 L D' R2 L2 U' B F' R L2 F' B2 D2 U2 F L' R' B' F' L2 U B2 U2 D' L' U
31. 16.53 F2 D B L' D R U2 D B2 L2 B R2 B2 F' R' F' L U' F D' L2 D2 B2 L' F'
32. 17.61 B2 F D' R' L' B L B2 L' R' U' F' R2 U' D' R U' D2 B2 F' R L2 D R' B
33. 14.43 U B' D' R U' R' L' B L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D' U F' R2 B' R' U' B F
34. 16.43 L B D' R' L2 F' R' D' L' R' F R F B2 R' L2 D2 F B U2 D B' F L' B
35. 15.15 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 L F' R F U2 B D2 F' D2 F' B2 U B' L D' B' F' R2 D2 F'
36. 13.81 B2 R2 B2 R' D R' F D' F L' U' D' F2 D' L' U F D' L U L D F2 U' R'
37. 17.39 F2 L' B' U' L2 B F' D' L' B' L2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' F' U' F' U2 R' F L' B' L
38. 16.54 R F2 B2 U B D F' D R D F D' R2 U B2 R' B L' R' U D F B2 U B'
39. 21.21 F2 B R2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 D2 L' F R2 U L' B2 L B2 D L' R' B F U B U
40. 16.93 U2 R' L B2 F2 D B R' F' R' F D' U L' B F U2 F2 L U D' L F' U' F2
41. 18.14 D R' F' D F D' L' F' D2 B U' F' D' B' U2 B R2 B2 D U R2 U R' D' B2
42. 17.55 L U' D2 R' F' R' D2 F D R D F2 B2 L F2 U L' F' U' B' F R' B U' B'
43. 16.90 L R B R2 B2 F U' F R U' D2 R2 U D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 D F2 U R U
44. 16.05 L' B R' U' R2 U' D' L B' F' L' D' L2 F B2 L2 F2 R' D' R B2 F' L2 F' U2
45. 18.30 R U F2 R L2 U2 R' D U' L' D' L2 D2 R L B2 F2 D' L' F' B L2 F' D' U'
46. 16.03 L2 F2 L2 R B' F' R U' B2 D R' D' L B2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D F R D L2 D2 F'
47. 19.73 R D' R' U B' L' R2 U2 R L2 D' F B2 R2 F2 B2 L' B2 R2 U D2 R2 B' R L
48. 16.51 R' L' U' D' R2 F D2 R U B2 F' D' B' F R2 B' F U2 F' L2 B2 L' D F R'
49. 14.14 D2 F2 B' D2 R' D U F' B2 D2 U2 L' B2 L F B R2 F2 L U B2 R2 U B2 U
50. 18.22 R D2 B F' R' U2 F U R L2 U' R' D F2 L B F' R2 U2 D2 R L2 U2 B' D


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 25, 2011)

2.67 Skewb single in this weeks weekly comp.
4 move solution!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 25, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> 2.67 Skewb single in this weeks weekly comp.
> 4 move solution!


O:

Which scramble? I didn't notice it.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Haiyan Cube isn't as bad as I thought. 

10.67 single.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> O:
> 
> Which scramble? I didn't notice it.


 
The first one, did the scramble, did the first move wrong carried on and got lucky!
basically, started making the face but forgot which color so messed up the start, chose a different color and well...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 25, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The first one, did the scramble, did the first move wrong carried on and got lucky!
> basically, started making the face but forgot which color so messed up the start, chose a different color and well...


Still don't see it.  Are you sure you scrambled it correctly? I tried each layer and didn't find any skips.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Still don't see it.  Are you sure you scrambled it correctly? I tried each layer and didn't find any skips.



THink I must have done it wrong becuase I can't see the line I used last time.  Will have to do it again now.

Edit: re-did it and got a 5.78, still pretty good, an easy LL + centres


----------



## Pusha (Apr 25, 2011)

Average of 12: 8.86
1. 8.58 D' B2 F R2 F2 B2 R' U2 D' R F' R' U' L2 F' R F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R'
2. 9.36 R' U2 B R' D2 R' L' U2 D2 F2 L2 F' L' D' F L R B F' U2 D' F R D' B
3. 8.42 F' L' R' B' U D B2 U D2 B U F' D' B' F R B2 D L2 F' U' F B' L' R'
4. 8.83 D' B D F' B L2 R' B' R' D L F B2 R' U2 B2 F' R D R U2 B U F2 D
5. (7.99) R' F2 L' B U2 D R' L D2 R2 L2 U B D2 B' R2 D2 L F' L' D R' F R D
6. 8.22 L D' L F' U2 F2 B R' B2 R F' L' F D2 F2 R2 F' L' D2 B2 L2 R2 F R' U'
7. (9.89)  B U2 L U' D2 L F L2 U2 D2 R' B' R' L F L U2 L U' R2 L' F' U F2 R'
8. 8.24 R F R2 F' R F D' B2 R' B F R2 U L' D' U' F' D2 B R L U2 D R2 F2
9. 8.93 U' R U B D B2 L' B D2 L2 R' B' R' D' B' F2 L' U B R2 U2 R2 B2 D U2
10. 9.78 L' R' U F2 L2 R2 U' D2 F B2 R' F L2 U' F2 L' F2 B U R2 F' L' B2 U F
11. 8.96 U B' U L R U2 F D U' R' D' L' F2 R' D' L' R B2 F U' R U' L2 F' U2
12. 9.25 F' B' R B U F2 U B' R F' D B2 R2 D' R F2 D R2 D U F U2 L2 D' F' 

I think this is the fastest cross on left avg12 ever. But maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## SpiderSwede (Apr 25, 2011)

Tomasz done 9.55. Kittikorn probably isn't that fast. And I don't know anybody who are COL. So congratz fastest COL average... in the world. 

(hope I'm not wrong)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 25, 2011)

I solved a Rubik's cube today.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 25, 2011)

2.59 2x2 Average of 12 on video


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 25, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Like 2 months ago we were equal....then you had to just go and practice.....ragequit....


 


Rubiks560 said:


> 2.59 2x2 Average of 12 on video


 
I may be faster than you at 3x3, but you are miles ahead at 2x2. Great job!


----------



## David0794 (Apr 25, 2011)

best avg5: 3.91 (σ = 0.62)
3.86, (5.03), 4.69, (2.50), 3.19

best avg12: 4.63 (σ = 0.66)
3.86, 5.03, 4.69, (2.50), 3.19, 4.94, 5.37, 4.56, 5.15, (5.73), 5.30, 4.25

best avg100: 5.66 (σ = 1.14)
3.91, 7.67, 6.66, 4.52, 4.73, 7.90, 8.07, 5.08, 3.55, 5.69, 6.69, 5.98, 6.41, 3.76, 4.62, (3.10), (12.72), 4.19, 6.27, 4.35, 6.14, 4.75, 6.33, 7.53, 5.85, 6.74+, 6.39, 3.11, 6.12, 5.58, 4.99, 6.22, 7.44, 5.81, 6.34, 6.16, 5.83, 8.75, 6.62+, 6.62, 5.67, 6.01, 4.91, 6.28, 5.37, 4.37, 4.27, 5.21, 6.17, 4.78, 7.14, 4.23, 6.43, 4.28, 4.82, 4.72, 5.91, 5.02, 5.58, 4.77, 4.62, 4.41, 6.08, 6.20, 6.99, 6.91, 3.18, 5.52, 7.29, 6.75, 5.82, 5.74, 4.15, 5.88, 8.55, 6.20, 5.11, 8.12, 6.04, 5.85, 5.32, 6.11, 6.50, 5.30, 6.41, 4.44, 5.39, 6.20, 4.80, 5.51, 5.13, 5.34, 5.32, 4.35, 5.73, 4.66, 4.35, 5.62, 4.88, 4.39 

Pyraminx.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2011)

Pusha said:


> I think this is the fastest cross on left avg12 ever. But maybe I'm wrong..


 
Yeah as far as I know you're still the only one to sub-9.


me:
44.99, 45.88, 46.84, 44.22, 44.83, 46.72, (48.29), 41.74, (40.22), 46.09, 45.07, 40.78 = 44.72


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2011)

lol OH 22.00 PLL Skip PB.

F' L' F R2 F2 R U2 B2 L R D' L' B2 D2 L' F B' L F R' L2 D2 B2 U2 D Just putting that there.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 25, 2011)

Finished generating TF CSO algs that I like.
Now to learn them...


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did a quick Ao12 before class, pb 37.83! (previous 39.56) as well as a pb Ao5 at the end of 32.34 (previous 35.97) and a pb single! Would've been even better but I wasn't thinking and got a +2 on the 31.83 solve. Still happy though, big improvement!
42.54 39.10 46.23 44.16 32.47 33.50 43.26 *34.44 31.83 (48.31) (27.33) 30.76* = 37.83 *(32.34)*


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 26, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> Did a quick Ao12 before class, pb 37.83! (previous 39.56) as well as a pb Ao5 at the end of 32.34 (previous 35.97) and a pb single! Would've been even better but I wasn't thinking and got a +2 on the 31.83 solve. Still happy though, big improvement!
> 42.54 39.10 46.23 44.16 32.47 33.50 43.26 *34.44 31.83 (48.31) (27.33) 30.76* = 37.83 *(32.34)*


 
You could have done a rolling average there, or did you run out of time? Congrats.


----------



## Julian (Apr 26, 2011)

Success!


----------



## EricReese (Apr 26, 2011)

finally, a sub 10 avg with 2gen OH

Average of 12: 9.94
1. 9.85 U' R U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R' U' 
2. 8.70 R' U R U R U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R 
3. 11.36 R U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' 
4. 10.12 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U 
5. (5.22) R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' 
6. 9.05 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 
7. 13.77 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R U' R' U2 
8. 7.45 U2 R U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U R U2 
9. 10.35 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' 
10. (14.92) U R2 U R' U R U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U 
11. 9.92 U' R2 U R U R' U R' U R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 
12. 8.79 U R U' R' U2 R U R2 U R U R' U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 26, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> You could have done a rolling average there, or did you run out of time? Congrats.


 
Not 100% sure what a rolling avg is?
And yeah, I ran out of time, was almost late to class xD
And thanks!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 26, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> Not 100% sure what a rolling avg is?
> And yeah, I ran out of time, was almost late to class xD
> And thanks!


 
It's when you continue going after the average and 'roll' out the earlier solves to have a current average.
So after something like... 24 solves, the best rolling average of 12 will be the best avg12 from anywhere within the 24 solves (12 consecutive solves ).


----------



## pappas (Apr 26, 2011)

Not really an accomplishment but best I've had in a while. 12.73 3x3 avg of 12. Out of practise.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah yes, I knew that I guess. For some reason I just thought it had some special meaning when it came to cubing. Excuse my ignorance, it's been a long day... lol


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 26, 2011)

I wanted to remind myself of how good the A-V really is:

11.65 avg5 and 12.12 avg12 .
10.95 and 10.52 - PLL Skips.
10.90 and 10.52 again - Nonlucky .



Spoiler



number of times: 37/37
best time: 10.23
worst time: 15.84

current avg5: 12.96 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 11.69 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 12.81 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 12.12 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 12.92 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 12.93

13.41, 14.93, 14.66, 15.84, 15.30, 12.79, 13.09, 13.77, 11.61, 12.15, 14.97, 11.75, 13.10, 10.95, 13.69, 11.48, 10.23, 14.36, 14.79, *(10.52), 14.16, 11.39, -12.40-, 12.20, -10.90-, 11.48, 13.22, 13.56, 10.52, (15.25), 11.33*, 13.94, 13.06, 13.38, 11.74, 13.93, 12.44



<3 A-V & GuHong.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 26, 2011)

10.77 Average of 5 on video


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.61
1. 9.93 U' R' U2 B' U F B' L D L2 F2 U' L' B2 R' F B D' F' L R2 F2 B D2 L 
2. 9.87 B2 U' F B' R' F2 B U R' B' D' L R U B R L F2 B2 U L F' U' R L' 
3. 9.82 L2 R' B' U2 R2 D F' R' L' U2 F L B2 D L' U' L R U2 L D' L' B' F U2 
4. 8.60 U' R U' D2 F B2 D2 R L2 D' L B2 R D' B2 D R' D' R' D R2 L' D' U' F' 
5. 8.62 D' L' D2 R' U' B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' F B2 R D' U2 R2 
6. 8.95 R' F D' B' L2 F' L R2 U R U' L' B' U' R L' F B2 U R D' L U' L2 U' 
7. 9.31 L2 U B2 F' R' U' F' B' D2 B' D2 B F' D' F' B2 R' F' L' R' B' D2 U2 F L2 
8. 10.95 D' U' F D2 R2 B2 U D2 F L' D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L' D2 U B2 U' D' F2 U2 B 
9. (8.44) L D L' F2 D R D2 B2 D2 B' R B2 F' L' R D U' F2 R B2 U' L B D U2 
10. (10.99) B2 L' B2 D' R B' L2 U' D2 B D' B2 U F D' L2 B' L D2 R L2 D F' L' B2 
11. 9.08 U2 B' L D2 R B2 U B R B2 F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 D B2 U D F' B' U D2 B 
12. 10.98 R L2 F L' B' L' U' R D' L2 F R F' D' R2 B R F' B' D' L R U2 R' B2 

Super glued the broken corners of my GuHong together


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 26, 2011)

First sub 9 7x7 Single, 8:50~ no video =(


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 26, 2011)

6x6 avg 5:

Average: 5:12.02
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 4:57.97
Worst Time: DNF
Cube: unmodified V6
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	5:15.65	2B 3R' U' L D 2B 2F' 2R2 R 3U B 2B2 3F 2F' F2 R D U B 2F2 2R' 2D' B2 D U' 2R2 3F 2F' R 2U' B 3R2 R 2D' 3U' L 3R R 3F' L' D2 2B2 D U F' R2 D 3U U F L' D' L 3R 2R' R 3U 2B R' D L2 2B' L' 2R' R' 2B' F2 2D' L2 2L2 3R D 3U' 2U2 U R' D' 2D' L2 2R

2.	5:10.33	2B 3R D2 2L2 3F' 3R' 2B 2F' 2L' 2B2 L2 3R2 R 2D2 R' B 2B' 2F 2D' U' B' L2 R' 3U 2L2 R' D' 2R B' 2B' F' 3U2 2U' U2 2L 2D2 2U F' R2 3U' 2U U2 2L2 U2 2L 3R' R2 2D U2 B2 2D' L' D 2L2 3R2 2R' R' F2 2D2 2U2 2F' D 2U 2L2 3R 2R D 2L2 R F U 2F2 F U' B2 2F 2R2 R' 2F 2R2

3.	(DNF)	L 2L' 2R' R 2U2 L' 2L 2F 2L' R 3U' B2 2L 2R2 R' D' 2U 2F 2L2 D U 2L2 2D2 U 3R' 2F' D2 3U 2U2 U B' F2 2R' B2 2U2 3F' 2D' 2F2 2U' R' B2 2U 2B 3F' 3U 2R 3F2 L2 3R 2R2 R D 3U' L 2B2 3F' 2F D' 3F' U 3R 3F' 2D' 3R2 R' B2 2B L 3R2 3F' R2 B' 2F' 3R2 2R2 2B2 2D' 2U 2L' 2U2

4.	5:10.09	L 2L' 3R 2R2 R B 2B2 3F2 2F F2 2R' R 2U2 2L' B' 3F 2F' 2R 2U U2 B' 2B' 3F 2F D2 B' D 2B' D2 3U 2U U2 B F L' 2U' 2B' F D2 2D F' L' 2U L 3R' B L2 2R R2 B' L 3F2 2F L2 2L 2R R 2B' D' 2U U2 L' 2B2 3U 3F2 L2 3R2 3U2 2L' R' 2U' 2B' F 3R B2 D' L 2U' 2F F'

5.	(4:57.97)	2U' 2B2 2L 3R2 F2 2D' R 3F 2F' F2 2R' 2B' D2 2L' R F2 2R D' U' 2F2 L 2L2 R2 U2 2B2 L D 3U B' L' 2L' 2R' B2 D2 2R' 2B F 2D 2B 3F 2D2 U' L' 2R' R' 3F D' 2D 3U' 2U2 U 2F2 F 2D2 L 2L2 B 2B' L' 2L 2R' 3F' 2L' 3R2 2R B2 3F2 2F' 2U' R 2D' 3F2 F2 3U2 B2 2L' D' B R' 2B'


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 26, 2011)

6.93 solve with dayan lunhui

Doesn't mean the cube is good, it's just a very easy solve  Would probably be better if using my lingyun

R' B2 F' L R' D' B2 L2 R2 D F2 L U F U' D2 L U2 B' U L2 B R B D2 

x2 y F' R' L' D2 
U R U' R'
y R U2 R' U' R U R'
y R' U R U2 y R U R'
U' L' U' L

y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

41 moves = 5.916 tps


----------



## Escher (Apr 26, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.80
1. (1.10) U2 F' U R2 U F2 U F' U2 - x2 y R U F R2 U' R2 F R U 
2. 2.03 F2 U F U2 R2 F2 R' U R U' - R U2 R' U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R' F2 R2 U 
3. 1.29 R U' F2 U F2 U R2 U' F' - y x R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2' U2' R 
4. 2.30 F' U2 F R2 F R U' F U' - x y' U' R U2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F R2 B2 U' 
5. 1.47 U2 R' F R' U F' U2 R U - z2 y' R U R' U2' y' x U R U y' R U' R' U R' U R' 
6. 2.43 R2 U2 F' U' F R' F U2 F' - y F' R U' R2 U R' U' y R U' R2' F R 
7. 2.45 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' F' - R U' R' y' R U2 R' y' R U' R' U R' U2' R
8. 1.73 F2 U' F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R U' - y2 z' R' F R2 U2 R' U F R U R' U' F'
9. 1.31 F2 U' F R F R' F U F2 - y' F U R U2' R2 F R F' R U2'
10. (2.82) R2 F' R2 U2 F' U R F - x2 U R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' y' R U' R' U R' U2 R U'
11. 1.33 U2 F' R F R2 U' F U2 - x2 U F U2' R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R'
12. 1.64 F2 U F2 R' F' U F2 U R2 - y U L' U' R U2 R' y' R U' R' U R' U2' R

Lol, finally sub 2  Using keyboard, and probably sup 15s inspection on a few of the less obvious solutions. No LL skips or anything, but very easy cases. Sup 10tps on solve 11 
12.88 avg movecount.


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 26, 2011)

got 28 moves twice at Danish Open at FMC which gives me 5 official sub30 and 12 official sub32 Solves


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 26, 2011)

(1:33.42), (1:21.45), 1:24.02, 1:26.58, 1:23.69 = 1:24.76
5x5


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 26, 2011)

3x3

18.28 (17.06) 17.35 (21.23) 18.33 = *17.99*

Twice I've broke my PBavg5 this week now.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 26, 2011)

Got my third sub 2 5x5 single today, 1:59.82
And my fourth, 1:55.03


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 26, 2011)

Yaaaay
sub 20 with a broken arm. =D


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

This was in round 2 of the race to sub 20 OH:

22.78, 23.67, 28.98, (19.92), 29.42, 32.22, 28.85, 23.19, 23.09, (35.62), 24.48, 26.91
avg12: 26.36

My accomplishment was that the last 5 solves were avg5: 24.86
which was my PB one handed average of 5.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did a quick average of 12 with white cross (only ever done green before) in an attempt to start being color neutral before I get too far into it.
Ao12 was 45.51 with a 42.75 Ao5 and 38.94 single. Not too bad I think for never practicing it beforehand.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 6.94
1. (4.10) L' U' B' R B R' L' R B' L' R U L' B U B' R' B U R B' U' R B L 
2. 8.12 L U L B U L B' R L R' U L' U R' U' R' L R' L' R U L' R U R' 
3. (8.81) B' U L B U R' L U L' U' B U R' U R' U' B' R' B' L' B U' R' L' U 
4. 6.74 U L' U' B' R L R B' U B L R' B L B' R' B R U' L U L B R L 
5. 5.96 B' U L' R' L U' R' L B U' B' U' B L' U B' U L' R L' B' U R' B' R' 

Skewb. All full step, but the first one had a 1 move layer. The scrambles are long because that's the default for qqtimer and I was too lazy to change it to 12 or 15 moves after I had already started.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 26, 2011)

5x5 average of 12:
*(1:55.03) 2:03.96 (2:26.46) 2:06.84 2:09.02* 2:25.75 2:02.27 2:19.32 2:12.69 2:10.98 2:10.88 2:09.05 = 2:11.08
The 1:55 was on camera . Not a PB, but a full step PB. Bolded is a 2:06.61 Ao5. Not a PB Ao5, but a PB Ao12.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 26, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> The scrambles are long because that's the default for qqtimer and I was too lazy to change it to 12 or 15 moves after I had already started.


Got a (sub)optimal skewb scrambler? I'll add it in if you do.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 26, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 10.77 Average of 5 on video


 
10.77 Average of 5 on video


----------



## Shortey (Apr 26, 2011)

officially:
9.99 3x3 avg
48.19 4x4 avg
1:29.17 Megaminx avg


----------



## aaronb (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got my first sub-minute time, of 49.57. This is amazing for me because my last PB was 1:08. That's 20 seconds off my old PB. This was with no skips. ( I have only been cubing a little less than a month, using a store-bought Rubik's brand.)


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 27, 2011)

5.97 AS CMLL set time attack 

The algs I used and the order:

R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 R
B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
L' U R U' L U R'


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 27, 2011)

1:25.45, 1:37.67, 1:22.46, 1:25.95, 1:18.42 *5x5 avg 5 1:24.64 *


----------



## Toby (Apr 27, 2011)

Been improving a lot slower then my first few days. Day 4 Best Time - 1min 18.52 seconds. Im averaging around 1 minute 35 seconds to 1 minute and 40 seconds. Thats decent comparedto yesterday, it was rare for me to get under 2 minutes.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi-games.net 2x2 sim
Got a 1.10 single, then 0.89 just a few solves after 
Solution was U' R U' R. I'm just glad I'm on the highscores list


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 27, 2011)

7x7 in *9:37.72* 


Spoiler



Scramble: 2D 3U' 2L' 3U L 3L2 3D' B U' L2 3B2 3F 2F' L 2L' 3R2 3B' 2R2 B2 2F L' D 3L2 D U 2B 3F' 2D2 3D' 2U' 2R F2 2U' 3L' 2D' 3R2 B 2F 2L' 2B D' R' 2B' 2F R 2U' 3B' 2U' 2F 3U' 3F 3L' D' 2D 3U' U' 3B' 3L 2R' F 3R R2 3U' 3B D' U B' 2U2 L 3B 2L2 3L 3R2 R2 B2 2B D2 2D2 3L' 3D U2 2R R' 3F' 2F U2 2F 3D' 3L' R 3F2 3D2 B 3L' 3R 3U2 2B2 3B2 F U


----------



## Tentacius (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, first sub 40 4x4 single 

38.65 D Fw2 Uw' B2 F2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw2 U' Rw' D' Uw2 B2 F' U' Rw B F' D' Uw2 Rw B' L2 B Fw2 F Rw' B2 F D2 L R2 Uw2 L Rw2 R Fw2 Rw R


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Onehanded:*

*Single: 19.58 (nl)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 U' B R' B D2 U' L R B D U B2 D U' F R D' U' B D' U2 B F2 D



*Average of 5: 25.08*


Spoiler



Average: 25.08 
Standard Deviation: 2.05
Best Time: 19.58
Worst Time: 34.41
Individual Times:
1.	22.90	B' F' U' L R' D2 U F2 R D F' U' B' D B F2 L2 B U L D F L R' D2
2.	28.80	B' U' L' B' F2 D L B2 F' D' U B' L B F2 L2 U' B' U B' L2 D2 L R2 B
3.	(34.41)	L' R2 D' U F' L' B' F' L' R D2 R' D U2 R' D U' B' D L R' D2 B2 F D
4.	23.55	R2 F' L B2 U' F2 U' F' U R B' F2 L2 R D R' B' L2 B' L R2 F' D2 B' D2
5.	(19.58)	D2 U' B R' B D2 U' L R B D U B2 D U' F R D' U' B D' U2 B F2 D



*Average of 12: 26.56*


Spoiler



Average: 26.56
Standard Deviation: 2.01
Best Time: 19.58
Worst Time: 34.41
Individual Times:
1.	26.28	L2 R' B F' U2 R F2 U2 F2 U B2 L' R' D' L B' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 B2 D U2 R'
2.	27.72	U' L2 R D B' F D2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 D2 U L' D U B2 U2 B' F D' U2 L2
3.	25.50	R2 B2 L B F' L' R B2 D B' F2 L D2 U B' D F2 R' D' L R' B F2 D2 B2
4.	27.58	D U B2 D F' R2 U2 B' L' R2 B2 R2 U2 L R D' B' F2 R D2 R U' F' R2 D
5.	29.88	U B' F D2 U' B2 L U' F D' L2 R2 F2 L2 R' B' R D' L F2 U' F' D' U2 L2
6.	24.96	B' D2 L D U B F R' F U B2 F D2 L R D' R' U2 R' F R' D F' D' U'
7.	22.90	B' F' U' L R' D2 U F2 R D F' U' B' D B F2 L2 B U L D F L R' D2
8.	28.80	B' U' L' B' F2 D L B2 F' D' U B' L B F2 L2 U' B' U B' L2 D2 L R2 B
9.	(34.41)	L' R2 D' U F' L' B' F' L' R D2 R' D U2 R' D U' B' D L R' D2 B2 F D
10.	23.55	R2 F' L B2 U' F2 U' F' U R B' F2 L2 R D R' B' L2 B' L R2 F' D2 B' D2
11.	(19.58)	D2 U' B R' B D2 U' L R B D U B2 D U' F R D' U' B D' U2 B F2 D
12.	28.46	L2 U' R' F D2 L2 U R' B' F' L2 D U B F2 D' U' R D' U B2 U2 R D2 R


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 27, 2011)

9.16, 11.27, (12.39), (8.95), 10.95 = 10.46

9.16 was an accidental x cross 
8.95 was a pll skip

edit: fixed


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 27, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> an accidental x cross nl solve


 
Does not compute.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 27, 2011)

Got my first 3x3 sub-30 today (28.57). It was an easy cross, one of my better F2L's, Sune OLL and 3 edges CW PLL, but I'm happy, as I'm struggling with sub-40 avg. And I did it with a big fat plaster on my right thumb


----------



## Vinny (Apr 27, 2011)

5x5
(1:59.34), 2:00.70, 2:02.89, (2:08.58), 2:03.53 = 2:02.37


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2011)

Cleaned, lubed and restickered my cube and now it's exactly the kind of cube I need. So I felt like practicing (I also have a comp coming up this weekend).

number of times: 124/124
best time: 6.36
worst time: 16.47

current avg5: 9.37 (σ = 1.82)
best avg5: 8.14 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 9.98 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 8.50 (σ = 0.72) [PB]

avg of first 50 solves: 9.38

current avg100: 9.70 (σ = 1.74)
best avg100: 9.53 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 9.65 (σ = 1.71)
session mean: 9.68

10.47, 10.99, 8.91, 10.42, 8.91, 8.88, 9.20, 9.05, 13.55, 8.19, 9.81, 7.94, 12.89, 9.42, 9.45, 8.33, 7.22, 8.42, 9.41, 10.50, 6.55, 8.81, 8.27, 11.50, 8.91, 8.06, 11.03, 8.95, 9.17, 10.02, 11.38, 8.63, 10.06, 8.05, 9.52, 9.17, 7.75, 9.55, 8.14, 10.97, 8.66, 8.72, 8.94, 10.75, 7.73, 8.34, 9.91, 14.80, 9.36, 7.95, 11.67, 11.02, 10.50, 8.53, 8.38, 10.86, 10.95, 7.95, 10.99, 10.23, 9.56, 10.44, 7.70, 9.44, 10.78, 10.55, 7.63, 14.56, 14.42, 11.41, 15.88, 8.73+, 9.83, 7.33, 8.25, 8.31, 7.86, 9.27, 9.31, 9.83, 8.50, 7.98, 8.33, 11.41, 6.42, 9.03, 9.34, 9.83, 9.45, 6.39, 9.42, 8.52, 10.45, 10.94, 8.05, 10.44, 9.89, 11.25, 10.58, 8.09, 8.20, 12.89, 12.48, 8.00, 9.14, 8.83, 10.94, 11.74, 8.08, 8.89, 8.45, 11.92, 8.42, 10.45, 11.55, 10.41, 9.75, 8.92, 12.14, 6.36, 16.47, 11.77, 8.99, 7.36

The 8.73+ was an LL skip 
Four 6.xy solves
Sixteen sub-8 solves


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 27, 2011)

7.71 PLL Skip, 2nd best solve for me. My face was !
Scrambled incorrectly & OLL was f R U R' U' f'.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 28, 2011)

Lunhui broke so stole brothers Elite for some races on facebook chat. PB ao12 14.90

Average of 12: 14.90
1. 15.54 R L2 D2 F U' R D' F' D' B2 L' B' L' B' D' F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L D F2 U2 
2. (12.80) D' U2 B' L F2 L F2 B2 R' D' U2 R' D' F B2 R' F D' R2 D' F' L2 U' D' B 
3. 13.13 D2 U2 R2 B' U' B2 D2 F' D' R F2 D L2 F D B' L' R2 D' U L' U2 L B' F 
4. 14.28 R' F B R2 F2 B2 D F B2 D' F2 U' R2 B U D2 F2 D2 L R' B' U2 B F2 D' 
5. 15.84 F' U2 D' R L D' B R' L F2 U' B F' D L2 R B' D B D F2 D2 B2 R B2 
6. 13.87 D2 R2 U' B U L' F U2 R2 F' L2 B' R' D U R2 F B2 U F L2 B' U' F2 U 
7. 13.60 L' U' B2 R U B2 F' R L2 B2 R' U' R U2 F U' R' L D L F' L F B' R' 
8. 16.19 U' L F U' D L F2 R U L F2 B' U2 L' R2 F2 U2 R L2 D B' D' L2 F U2 
9. 16.50 D2 F2 L2 F' B D2 R' D2 F B2 D F L2 R' U B' F L B' F2 D' B2 R2 L D' 
10. 15.07 R' B2 U' B D2 L' B' L D U B2 D' F R2 F U L' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 L2 
11. (17.56) R2 B F' D' U2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D' U F L B' L2 U' F' L2 B' F D' F2 B2 D2 
12. 14.94 F' B L R' B' D2 U L' R2 U' B' F2 L' B' L D' U' B2 D' B R U2 R L' B' 

Those aren't the scrambles because some guy was providing them for us, its just easier to copy pasta from qq timer.

Woot


----------



## Julian (Apr 28, 2011)

Yay PBs 

Ao100: 19.35 Woo!

Ao12: 17.79 
Times:


Spoiler



1. (15.42) L2 U' L R2 D' U2 L D U2 R2 U' L F' R' D L B U' D B' U2 L2 D2 U' L' 
2. 16.33 U R L' F B2 U' B2 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 F' D B D' B2 F R2 F' D' B' L 
3. 17.38 F D F2 D B R' B L B2 D2 R' F2 D' U F' U2 R2 L' U F B U2 B D' L2 
4. 21.16 R2 B F R' U' D2 B F' L' B2 D2 U B2 L2 F2 B L' B' F' U L R2 F2 U2 F 
5. 17.57 U D2 L2 U R U2 F D L' U' F B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R D2 U2 R L B R F 
6. 15.83 U F' D' L2 R' B' U' R D F D' L2 F2 L' R2 F L2 D F2 R2 B2 F D L F2 
7. 17.59 F U F' R B2 F R B L2 R' B D U2 F B R' D' R2 U2 F D' R2 B D' L 
8. (21.63) F' R B2 R F2 U2 B2 D' B F U L2 B2 F' D L' D' B' F' R2 F' D2 F' U' B2 
9. 18.92+ F' D' F' L U R F U D' R F' U B' D2 R' D2 U L2 B' L2 D L U' D2 R' 
10. 18.68 F U2 B U' L' D2 L D' L' U D2 L2 R' D2 B' U B2 U2 R2 B F' L2 B' L2 D' 
11. 17.54 F B2 U R U2 B2 R B D R U' F' B D B' D U B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 D B' 
12. 16.88 D2 L U2 R' F' B' L U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D F R F R2 D2 R2 D2 R B F' D2 U'


And a 13.30 NL single  And on yellow cross!
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



B2 D B' D F2 L2 U2 R' U L' F R' U2 D L2 U' B' R' B F' D2 B2 U' L2 U2

y2 F U R2 D2
L' U' L U2 R U R'
L U' L' d L' U L
d L' U L
U R' U R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
(U) F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes said:


> Cleaned, lubed and restickered my cube and now it's exactly the kind of cube I need. So I felt like practicing (I also have a comp coming up this weekend).
> 
> number of times: 124/124
> best time: 6.36
> ...


 
Well then, someone got fast while I was gone. 0_o

My accomplishment is getting back sub 16 average of 12 =P Looks like I might make it back down into the 14-15s faster than I thought. I'm solving more efficiently too now. Erik J took a huge break and got better after too....Hmmmm. Maybe I'm onto something here.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Lunhui broke so stole brothers Elite for some races on facebook chat. PB ao12 14.90
> 
> Those aren't the scrambles because some guy was providing them for us, its just easier to copy pasta from qq timer.
> 
> Woot


 
2 things;
1. Fake (you didn't even sub 20, at a comp you were at last weekend.)
2. You always copy the scrambles. You can you copy across the times under the header "times (reset):"


----------



## EricReese (Apr 28, 2011)

1. yea because theres no such thing as getting nervous in comp, ask ryan, or phil yu, or freshcuber, or even erik j (he only saw a few solves admittedly) they all saw me getting 16s and 17s easy <_< I had 2 acceptable solves, and one solve was 19s and I only count that as acceptable because it was sub 20, even though I was aiming for sub 18 avg. Very last solve of competition is the 15s and the only one which I didn't fail somehow


You need to think before you post, its seriously getting quite pathetic. Look at Ryans times too, My avg was 4 seconds slower in competition, ryans was 16.66 which is around 3.7ish seconds slower in comp, yet I don't see you trying to point out his accomplishmments. You are just trying to be a dick, its pathetic

Next time i will copy the scrambles, I didn't know I was supposed to do that.


Tim Major said:


> 2 things;
> 1. Fake (you didn't even sub 20, at a comp you were at last weekend.)
> 2. You always copy the scrambles. You can you copy across the times under the header "times (reset):"




edit: my bad, looked at finals only, his comp avg is 15.00 (lol). But note this: Comp previous to this one, Ryan was averaging sub 14, and yet one around is 19 seconds, other is 15.6, and next round is 19, and ryan has had more competition experience then me. <_< Any more problems with the post and take it to PM, there is no reason for you to trash up this thread with your incorrect assumptions


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 1. yea because theres no such thing as getting nervous in comp, ask ryan, or phil yu, or freshcuber, or even erik j (he only saw a few solves admittedly) they all saw me getting 16s and 17s easy <_<
> You guys need to think before you post, its seriously getting quite pathetic. Look at Ryans times too, My avg was 4 seconds slower in competition, ryans was 16.66 which is around 3.7ish seconds slower in comp, yet I don't see you trying to point out his accomplishmments. You are just trying to be a dick, its pathetic
> 
> Next time i will copy the scrambles, I didn't know I was supposed to do that.
> ...


 
Actually, Ryan has a 15.00 average in comp, you have a 21.27

21.27 - 14.90 = 6.37
Quite a difference.
You have posted fake times in the past, fake scrambles, a fake you showed on camera where you simply changed the times, there's reason to be suspicious, Ryan hasn't done anything overly suspicious. And "ask Ryan", I have in the past, he doesn't believe you.
Also out of interest, what happened to BLD in comp. Ryan said your solves had hardly any solved pieces (0-3). I have seen your latest average, unless you have drastically improved your technique, I see no way you could be telling the truth. And I didn't ask for the scrambles. I asked not to always post the wrong scrambles (such as in the race to sub 20 thread). You don't need to, just copy the times under "times (reset):"
You call it pathetic that we don't believe you, but when you give us plenty of reason not to (and the 5.xx single that had 6 move F2L, or something), we are less likely to believe crazy improvements.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Actually, Ryan has a 15.00 average in comp, you have a 21.27


Already pointed that out <_<


> 21.27 - 14.90 = 6.37
> Quite a difference.


Orly? I had no clue. BTW I was averaging 16.94 before the comp, that was my ao100, so really your math is totally incorrect. Having a pb ao12 does not mean I average that, its quite amusing of you to assume so. I still average probably 16.2 or something as my ao100 on Ryans cube, and with my own crap cube, i doubt it is below 16.4. 21.27-16.94 = 4.33, I even got a normal solve of 15 in there. Are you still intent on trying to be a total ass in front of the entire forum? 



> You have posted *a fake time* in the past,


Fixed


> And "ask Ryan", I have in the past, he doesn't believe you.
> Also out of interest, what happened to BLD in comp. Ryan said your solves had hardly any solved pieces (0-3). I have seen your latest average, unless you have drastically improved your technique, I see no way you could be telling the truth


First was an incorrect corner setup, second one was off by 2 corners and like 3 edges or something, it was the first scramble in which Ryan was referring to when he told you the story
*edit- no, actually the above was incorrecct, I DNF'd around 2:30. I had just finish'd memoing and started on corners, into my 2nd corner I wasn't thinking and wasn't sure where i had left off in the y perm, then realized I had no clue, therefore I knew there was no point continuing so I just slammed the cube down and said screw it. Of course there wouldn't be many pieces solved, I had explained this to Ryan already, odd he chose to not tell you this*


> . And I didn't ask for the scrambles. I asked not to always post the wrong scrambles (such as in the race to sub 20 thread). You don't need to, just copy the times under "times (reset):"


Next time I'll do that then, but If i am feeling lazy theres no need for you to even care enough to post to tell me not to do that, when it clearly doesn't effect anything at all <_<


> You call it pathetic that we don't believe you, but when you give us plenty of reason not to (and the 5.xx single that had 6 move F2L, or something), we are less likely to believe crazy improvements.


No I call it pathetic that you seem to needlessly try to call me out when in all honesty you have no ****ing clue what you are talking about at all

I note you didn't respond to the part where I told you to ask all these seperate people on the forum. Or have you already done that and are waiting for the response? Are you implying I somehow cheated on the handscrambles *they* gave me, when we were racing? I also find it quite amusing you decide to ignore the part where I posted that ryan was averaging sub 14, yet ended up with a 19.xx avg 2 out of the 3 rounds <_<
I don't see how someone can not believe someone improving around .40 seconds in about a weeks time, but hey, that is just me
I eagerly await your response.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Already pointed that out <_<


 
I kinda cba responding, but just saying, you edited that in. I clicked on the thread, read your post (without the edit), then quoted. When I quoted, it added your edit, which I didn't see, as I already knew how I wanted to respond.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I kinda cba responding, but just saying, you edited that in. I clicked on the thread, read your post (without the edit), then quoted. When I quoted, it added your edit, which I didn't see, as I already knew how I wanted to respond.


 
You ignored the other parts in my post.

Also mods, sorry for him spamming up the thread, but I had already asked him to take this trash to PM, but he chose to stick it to this thread. I would but I can't have the community thinking he is correct, as petty as that is.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You ignored the other parts in my post.
> 
> Also mods, sorry for him spamming up the thread, but I had already asked him to take this trash to PM, but he chose to stick it to this thread. I would but I can't have the community thinking he is correct, as petty as that is.



Hmm... where is the part where you said take it to pm? Unless you've edited it in (basically lying, saying you told me, when you'd edited it in)
I said I cba reply. I have better things to do than argue with a liar.
I'll leave it now, good job on your fake averages and claims :tu

Edit: oic, you told me to take it to pm, by editing a post I'd already read and replied to. I'm so sorry for missing it.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I said I cba reply. I have better things to do than argue with a liar.
> I'll leave it now, good job on your fake averages and claims :tu


I'm lol'in so hard right now, ignorance is amusing.




> Edit: oic, you told me to take it to pm, by editing a post I'd already read and replied to. I'm so sorry for missing it.


 


EricReese said:


> Any more problems with the post and take it to PM, there is no reason for you to trash up this thread with your incorrect assumptions


 
@Your edit, no you clearly would have seen it, as I had pointed out in multiple posts IIRC about ryans 19avg in some rounds, and his claiming sub 14, so you can't use the excuse of not having seen it, either way, you have been around here long enough to know you shouldn't be trashing up threads like this. You can use that as an excuse all you want about taking it to PM, but you haven't PM'd me yet.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> edit: (...) <_< Any more problems with the post and take it to PM, there is no reason for you to trash up this thread with your incorrect assumptions


 


EricReese said:


> @Your edit, no you clearly would have seen it, as I had pointed out in multiple posts IIRC about ryans 19avg in some rounds, and his claiming sub 14, so you can't use the excuse of not having seen it, either way, you have been around here long enough to know you shouldn't be trashing up threads like this. You can use that as an excuse all you want about taking it to PM, but you haven't PM'd me yet.




I clearly would've seen it? You edited it in after I had replied. Once I replied, why would I read it again. You say to take it to pm, but you are only replying because you want the community to understand you're right, am I not also allowed to defend personal attacks publicly? Anyway, go on irc.

Edit: You claim the scramble with 6 move F2L was real, but when Thom said "you used cube exporer" you said "what's cube explorer" fixing the name, and Ryan checked, you'd been on cube explorer that day.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 28, 2011)

No, yet again you are talking without knowing what you are talking about. Ryan said I had been on cube explorer, not that I had been on that day. I showed Ryan my computer, the last visit to the website had been back on Janurary 11th, months before the incident. You just keep failing and failing, I literally smile everytime I see you have responded in this thread

You are the one who started the attacks, so you can't honestly expect people to believe you are only talking to defend yourself from attacks.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> No, yet again you are talking without knowing what you are talking about. Ryan said I had been on cube explorer, not that I had been on that day. I showed Ryan my computer, the last visit to the website had been back on Janurary 11th, months before the incident. You just keep failing and failing, I literally smile everytime I see you have responded in this thread
> 
> You are the one who started the attacks, so you can't honestly expect people to believe you are only talking to defend yourself from attacks.


Oh, so asking "what's cube explorer" was a lie now, as you've just admitted you knew about it. And you only need to go on the website once to download the program. I downloaded it in 2009 and I use it.

And I would talk to you on irc, but you said you were sleeping, but the fact that you keep posting and on facebook seems to imply the sleeping part is false.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> No, yet again you are talking without knowing what you are talking about. Ryan said I had been on cube explorer, not that I had been on that day. I showed Ryan my computer, the last visit to the website had been back on Janurary 11th, months before the incident. You just keep failing and failing, I literally smile everytime I see you have responded in this thread
> 
> You are the one who started the attacks, so you can't honestly expect people to believe you are only talking to defend yourself from attacks.


 
So are you saying that you didn't get the scramble from cube explorer, but instead from when it was posted on the forum last year in the easy scrambles thread?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah my WCA sheet is lol. One competition is 19 15.65 19 averages (for that comp i had been averaging mid 14, so 2 seconds slower). I can't lookahead in comp. Even my 15.00 average is fail, lockups. I was averaging 13.00 (not exactly, slightly higher or slower depending on the day), so around 2 seconds slower again.

The first round had potential to be sub15 and be acceptable but I failed.

Eric you said IIRC (time may be slightly off) that you got a 6 or 7 minute success BLD? Well..your memo took that long for when I judged you .

Tim, I haven't done anything "overly suspiciious"?  what has been suspicious at all?


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 28, 2011)

3x3 OH avg 5:

*Average: 23.56*
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 21.19
Worst Time: 29.72
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	22.86	U2 R' F R' D2 U R B R D2 L D' U B2 D B L R2 F2 L' R' B' L' R2 U
2.	(29.72)	B L' R' U B F2 U L' B F R B2 F D2 U2 F2 D' L2 R U' L2 D' U2 R D2
3.	23.22	F U2 L2 D' L' R' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L D U' B F' L' D2 F D U B' F D2 L2
4.	24.61	B' F' D' U F2 R2 F2 L D2 F D' F' L' R' D' U' L2 B' F2 U' L2 R B2 F' R2
5.	(21.19)	D U' L D U R D L' R B2 R2 U R B D2 U' B F' D' F2 R B' D L' R


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 28, 2011)

4x4 Average of 5: 32.89
1. (31.82) B2 f2 F u' r' R F2 u2 r' F' R' u2 r' L' u' r' U u D' L' B' D R L2 u R F' r R f' r2 B u D L' u r' R2 U' f2
2. 31.88 B2 f' D U B F2 L U' D' F' D u F u' L' D L2 U2 f' r' U' R B2 u R U r2 L2 U2 f L' B' U' r2 u2 B' D B' u' D2
3. 31.97 F L U2 u D R f' L B U' D' B' u' f2 r' f' F U' u2 f2 D' u r' f' B2 R' D' U2 L D2 B U L R2 r B R' D2 R' B2
4. 34.82 f L F u' r' F r' f2 u2 F r2 U r U2 r2 F B2 r D L2 u2 F r U2 D' f F2 r R U L B2 F R2 r D' B R r D'
5. (41.92) D f D L r B2 F L' D' L2 D2 F2 B f u R' u' R2 f' U2 F2 B2 U2 f L2 f R L' F2 u' L' F r U2 F f' u2 R L B2 

WTF?!
UWR??
I just know that feliks has a 32.xx avg of 5


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 28, 2011)

Eric, if you didn't use the scrambles given from qqtimer you can just copy/paste the individual times from the times list (click on "current avg12" to get the parentheses on the best and worst times) rather than copying/pasting the session times along with each scramble.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 28, 2011)

sune (L' U' L U' L' U2 L): 0.28

headlights (L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L'): 1.00 

=D


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2011)

11.72 avg12! 2nd best avg12 .
9.84, 10.38, (14.37), 12.89, 11.78, 12.70, 12.07, 11.57, 12.53, 11.79, 11.65, (8.53)

8 AND a 9, both NL. 10 was PLL Skip .

12.31, (13.19), 11.14, (9.84), 10.38 = 11.22 avg5 .

<3 GuHong.



spitcuba said:


> 4x4 Average of 5: 32.89
> 1. (31.82) B2 f2 F u' r' R F2 u2 r' F' R' u2 r' L' u' r' U u D' L' B' D R L2 u R F' r R f' r2 B u D L' u r' R2 U' f2
> 2. 31.88 B2 f' D U B F2 L U' D' F' D u F u' L' D L2 U2 f' r' U' R B2 u R U r2 L2 U2 f L' B' U' r2 u2 B' D B' u' D2
> 3. 31.97 F L U2 u D R f' L B U' D' B' u' f2 r' f' F U' u2 f2 D' u r' f' B2 R' D' U2 L D2 B U L R2 r B R' D2 R' B2
> ...


 
Well since yours is a high 32 it might not be it, but that's *INSANE* even if isn't! WOW.


----------



## Julian (Apr 28, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.59
1. 17.03 D L' R2 F' R2 U' L U2 R D F2 R' D R2 U' R' L D2 F' R' U D2 L2 F' U 
2. 15.08 D2 F R U' R D F2 R' B L' B L2 U D2 L D' R B R2 B U F2 B' L2 F 
3. 18.88 R2 L2 B2 F2 D' L' D' F2 B D' B F2 U' L' U' R' U2 D B' U D' R' L' B' F' 
4. (24.69) L D U L2 U L' U2 D2 F R2 F D2 U2 B U2 F B' U' D L' R' U L U F2 
5. 19.66 U2 F2 U2 L R' D L2 B2 U' R D' R' F R B F' D R F2 L' U' F2 U L' D 
6. (14.84) F2 L2 F' R2 B D' U' B' R' F2 L D' U' R2 D2 R' B2 R2 L2 F' R2 D' R L' B' 
7. 18.26 B R U2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 R2 D' B' U' F D R' L U R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F 
8. 19.09 F2 L' B U2 R' B2 D' L' D B F' D' R U2 B' U L2 D' L' B L' B' D B U' 
9. 15.08 D2 U' R L2 D B2 L' U D B2 R F U2 D L F D' B2 U2 R L' U2 F' U' F 
10. 17.62 F' D' U' F2 L D2 B D' B R2 B L F' B2 R2 U L D' F' L' U L' B2 L' R' 
11. 18.33 D2 L' R U2 D2 F B' R' U2 R2 B' R' F L2 R F2 U2 R F2 R U2 L' F L F2 
12. 16.89 B2 U R2 U' F B' D' B' L F D U L D' U2 B' U L U2 F' R2 U F B' L'

 Only one sup-20.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry Ryan, that came out wrong. I don't have reason to doubt any of your times. Odder, wtf?! =D
Congrats Seb, that's crazy fast.


----------



## EdgeRebirth (Apr 28, 2011)

ALL PLLS LEARNT! FINALLY! Now I have to learn full OLL....


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 29, 2011)

OH:

21.89 single - PB by .011 - PLL was Na lol. Very easy.
More PBs: 28.28 avg5 and 29.39 avg12 .

Sub-20's just around the corner...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 29, 2011)

Skewb average of 12: 7.80
1. (5.69) R' L R L B' R U' L' R L R' L' B U R 
2. 7.18 L R B' U R L' B' U L B U R B' U B 
3. 7.50 L U' R' U' L' B' R L U R' U' B R' U B' 
4. 8.83 U' B' R B' R B U L R U L U' B L U 
5. (9.13) U' R U' B U L R' L R U B' U R U' L 
6. 7.12 L R' U' R U B' R' B' U L' R' U L' U' L 
7. 7.57 B' L' B' U B R L' R U B U' L' B' U L' 
8. 8.99 L' R B U R' L B' U B' R U' B' R L U 
9. 7.91 L U L' B R' U' L' U' B' U R' U' R U B' 
10. 7.50 B R B R U R' L U' R L' U L' R' U R 
11. 7.07 R' L' R L' U L' R L U' R B' L B R L 
12. 8.31 R B' L R U' B' U R' L' B U R B L U 

Lots of easy layers, either that or I'm getting a lot better at doing them x).


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2011)

25.70 sq1sim. EP was M2 (6,6)


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 29, 2011)

Toning I got really really drunk and did a 3x3 averag of 12. I believe I can say for certain now that I am officially sub 28 as my drunken average of 12 was 27.67 seconds. An thank god for iPod touch spell check lol  an amazing neight.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Finished converting my letter pair list (AA-XX (576)) to Anki. By hand, one by one. And I put an image on each one searched on google/facebook. I really hope someone understands my pain.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 29, 2011)

First timed 4x4 (well, first timed where I was actually trying to solve quickly) 3:36.xy
Faster than I thought it would be actually. ~40 second centers, 2 min edges, and 1 min 3x3. Recognition is terrible for edges, I'll spend 10 seconds looking for a pair sometimes lol I always mess up the 3x3, 3x3 algs on a 3x3 are just muscle memory pretty much, but I can't execute them by muscle memory on a 4x4, so I have think about the alg then screw it up :/
Once my 4x4 gets broken in better and after some more practice I think sub 2 minute could come fairly easily. Just need to get used to turning it, and get used to edge pairing.




unirox13 said:


> Toning I got really really drunk and did a 3x3 averag of 12. I believe I can say for certain now that I am officially sub 28 as my drunken average of 12 was 27.67 seconds. An thank god for iPod touch spell check lol  an amazing neight.


 
Spell check still didn't work out too well for you there... lol


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 29, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> *Toning* I got really really drunk and did a 3x3 averag of 12. I believe I can say for certain now that I am officially sub 28 as my drunken average of 12 was 27.67 seconds. An thank god for *iPod touch spell check* lol  an amazing *neight*.


 
Yeah... might wanna talk to Apple about that.
Did you ever drop the cube during a solve?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Finished converting my letter pair list (AA-XX (576)) to Anki. By hand, one by one. And I put an image on each one searched on google/facebook. I really hope someone understands my pain.


 
I feel your pain. That probably took longer than it took me to finish this. I had to check a bunch of algs for each case by hand and select which ones were best, and I made all the images on paint manually then re-check to see if the AUFs and angles were all correct.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I feel your pain. That probably took longer than it took me to finish this. I had to check a bunch of algs for each case by hand and select which ones were best, and I made all the images on paint manually then re-check to see if the AUFs and angles were all correct.


 
Comparatively, You have 115 algorithms htere, 230 total images (115*2) (the text amount is just about the same). Though I didn't have to look through many different options (algorithms in your case). It took 4 days. Many hours....I'm glad someone knows how much work it is.

I did change some of my list up though from what it was. Found some better ones .


----------



## LarsN (Apr 29, 2011)

Permanently switched to Roux. Got this avg 5 in a fail avg 12: 19.95, (22.81), 16.05, 15.57, (14.90) = 17.19 

All non-lucky.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 29, 2011)

Day 2 (maybe 3 now? not really sure, all the days are running together because of finals lol) of using white cross (previously green only) to become color neutral. Started off well, but been struggling after that. Just had a session where it just "clicked" I guess. Had been practicing 4x4 for the first time, so that may well have helped improve my 3x3.
Ao12 of 34.50, which beat my previous pb (including green cross) by almost 3 seconds! Amazing consistency too, 9 of the 12 were 33 or 34 seconds. Even had my first white cross sub 30, and it was non lucky. So pumped right now! lol Had an Ao5 of 33.83 in there which was only off of my pb by about a second I think.

*33.60 34.78 33.08 33.63 34.27* 33.99 (41.48) (29.34) 34.25 34.74 33.47 39.17 = 34.50 (*33.83*)


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 29, 2011)

8.86 full step 3x3 single. Self scrambled, LL was adjacent edge flip and cw U-perm.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 29, 2011)

3x3 OH in *18.94 (nonlucky)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: L' R F' D2 L B2 F2 R' D2 U2 R D' B' U' R' B2 L' R' D2 U' R' D B F U


----------



## Carrot (Apr 29, 2011)

7942139101129 said:


> 3x3 OH in *18.94 (nonlucky)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Nice! (17.22 with that scramble  )


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 29, 2011)

@Odder: Thanks 

3x3 avg 5:

Average: 12.79
Standard Deviation: 0.08
Best Time: 10.13
Worst Time: 15.72
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	12.80	D B U' B2 D U L D2 F' L U2 R2 B' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R' D' U
2.	12.66	B F' R B' R D' U2 R2 U' L U F2 L U L D' B F2 U' F L2 R2 B D2 U2
3.	(15.72)	L' D' U' L2 R D U2 B' L U2 L R' B' F R U' R2 D2 U2 B' F L R' F' L
4.	12.90	R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L R2 B' F D U2 F2 D F D' U2 F D F2 R' B R2
5.	(10.13)	B U' B' D' R' B2 F U L D' U L2 R F' D U' B R2 B F D2 B2 L R' D2



The 10.13 was PLL skip.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 29, 2011)

first avg100 for 3x3x3 since february... (no PBs, but still nice =D )

stats: (3x3x3)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.77
worst time: 17.43

current avg5: 13.78 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 11.23 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 13.29 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 12.18 (σ = 0.72)

current avg100: 12.92 (σ = 1.17)
best avg100: 12.92 (σ = 1.17)


----------



## bluedasher (Apr 29, 2011)

6.83 single! almost PB.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow:

number of times: 118/118
best time: 8.34
worst time: 17.57

current avg5: 13.86 (σ = 0.41)
_best avg5: 11.10 (σ = 0.55)_

current avg12: 13.41 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 11.85 (σ = 1.34)

current avg100: 12.59 (σ = 1.27)
*best avg100: 12.48 (σ = 1.29)
*
session avg: 12.72 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 12.73



Spoiler



16.64, 15.17, 13.85, 13.89, 12.76, 13.04, 14.28, 13.90, 13.60, 15.02, 13.42, *11.35, 11.75, 10.20, 10.40, 16.47, 11.15, 14.62, 10.96, 11.42, 11.94, 13.76, 12.34, 10.07, 12.02, 11.80, 12.66, 12.43, 11.93, 14.14, 10.32, 15.69, 13.99, 11.23, 11.40, 12.09, 10.49, 12.04, 12.55, 11.87, 12.69, 10.96, 17.57[POP.], 14.68, 10.39, 11.49, 14.44, 11.33, 13.96, 12.26, 12.88, 11.82, 11.43, 12.88, 13.06, 12.22, 13.20, 11.79, 12.45, 10.78, 12.27, 11.38, 13.67, 13.02, 12.23, 11.53, 14.18, 11.78, 12.09, 11.60, 12.30, 12.93, 14.84, 12.59, 9.91, 11.98, 12.22, 8.34[PLL Skip!], 12.71, 14.50, 14.21, 12.16, 13.84, 12.54, 10.90, 12.29, 13.50, 15.19, 12.92, 13.45[PLL Skip... <_<], 10.87, 12.27, 13.57, 12.06, 12.52, 12.00, 13.99, 12.63, 13.60, 13.28, 12.74, 13.52, 11.71, 12.60, 10.30, 13.14, 13.38, 11.76, 13.05, 14.68, 12.74*, 11.61, 13.75, 17.13, 13.19, 14.33, 13.33, 13.93



Really improve on turning accuracy (like I've always needed to) and I'll be sub-12.

<3 GuHong.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 30, 2011)

23.19 19.55 (24.02) (19.47) 19.74 = 20.83
PB Roux avg of 5.


----------



## Toby (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, I havent beaten any record, but I did 1 min 30 seconds in class and a couple of the "Gangsters" stopped me after class and said I now have street cred. Hmm...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL.
How did you react?


----------



## Julian (Apr 30, 2011)

3.78 2x2 Ao5 with LBL.


----------



## Toby (Apr 30, 2011)

I stood there in awkward silence for a little bit then I said awesome and walked off. It was really strange.


----------



## CubeX (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, since i have quited cubing for 2-3 years i will be posting my records for some puzzles.

Rubik's Magic:

Average of 5: 0.98 


Spoiler



1. 0.99 
2. (0.94) 
3. 0.96
4. 0.98 
5. (DNF)


=UOcR

2x2
Average of 5: 3.99


Spoiler



1. 3.47 F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2
2. (4.82) R' U' R F U2 F2 R2 F' R'
3. 3.89 F R' F' U' R2 U' R U2 F2
4. 4.60 U R' U' F2 R F' U F U2
5. (3.29) U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' F U F'


 Consistent 3-4 second solves. So definitely high-low sub-5s.
Master Magic:

Average of 5: 2.72



Spoiler



1. (2.65)
2. 2.75
3. 2.65
4. 2.75
5. (DNF)


= UOcR


----------



## slocuber (Apr 30, 2011)

3x3:
Average of 12: 12.50
1. 11.91 D U' L2 U2 L U R' U' F' D2 R2 L' B D' L' D' U' R L' U2 D L' F' U R
2. (9.49) B U2 F2 R D2 R' L2 U R' F' R2 L F U B2 D2 F' R' B' D F2 L' R2 B2 L
3. (13.50) B U2 B R' U2 R D' L F' U2 L B2 L U L2 R' U D F D R2 F2 L F' D'
4. 12.63 L' F B L2 F R2 U L F' L U' R2 L' D F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 U F D F D'
5. 12.60 L R B2 F' U R F' U' B L2 B' U F' R' D U R' B' R' U2 R U2 B L2 R2
6. 13.49 D' F' D2 U F' L' D' L' R F2 B' R2 U L B2 L2 F2 L' F' U' L2 R B' U2 D
7. 13.12 D' R2 F2 D2 B' U' R' L' D' R2 D2 L F' B2 L' B2 U L B L D2 F' L' F' U
8. 13.03 R' F U' D B F R F B2 D2 L U' F L2 F2 R' B' U2 D' R D2 U2 F R2 D2
9. 11.76 B U2 L U2 F B D' B2 U' B L U2 L' F' B D2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 B' U B2 F2
10. 13.06 U2 R' D' B2 L R' F B2 D2 R' L2 B L D' F2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D L' R' F2 D2 L
11. 11.28 L D' R U' D2 L U2 B L B L2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' B' L' F' D' L2 F2 L'
12. 12.13 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D' R2 D L' B U' R2 F2 B' R2 F2 U R U R L2 D2 R' D B' 

Not a PB, but quite a nice average, considering that 13.5 was the worst solve. 9.49 was full step with a bad G perm and easy F2L (finished at about 5s). It was a bit lucky because of an xcross. My normal average these days is about 12.9-13.4.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 30, 2011)

2.43, 3.19, 2.93, 2.31, 4.77, 1.90, 3.11, 2.15, 2.84, 2.78, 3.78, 2.40, 2.40, 2.15, 2.50, 4.22, 2.71, 2.30, 8.25, 2.27, 2.22, 2.18, 2.65, 3.13, 1.78, 4.30, 3.71, 3.44, 1.72, 2.71, 4.65, 2.77, 3.41, 5.91, 2.25, 2.88, 3.02, 2.11, 4.06, 3.75, 3.06, 2.91, 2.72, 3.27, 2.63, 3.25, 3.55, 2.58, 2.56, 3.11, 4.00, 2.61, 4.81, 2.09, 2.65, 3.31, 2.61, 2.86, 1.88, 3.15, (1.28), 3.34, 3.59, 2.08, 2.44, 3.30, 3.41, 1.91, 3.03, (DNF(4.31)), 3.41, 2.31, 3.96, 2.06, 2.50, 4.25, 2.33, 3.59, 2.33, 3.16, 6.40, 2.72, 2.31, 2.77, 5.02+, 3.28, 2.84, 3.61, 5.03, 3.06, 2.72, 4.56, 6.00, 3.03, 1.61, 2.61, 2.47, 2.84, 2.75, 5.77, 2.93, 3.22, 2.68, 2.77, 2.11 = 3.12
Meh


----------



## plechoss (Apr 30, 2011)

10.18 average of 1000


Spoiler



Average: 10.18
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 6.08
Worst Time: 15.26
Individual Times:
1.	11.77	L' R2 U' L' B' L2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L' R2 B2 D' B D2 U2 L2 R F2 R' D U2
2.	10.24	U' L2 B F' D2 U' F2 R' D' U2 L' B2 F' U2 L' R2 F2 L B D' U' L' U' L R'
3.	10.40	D2 F2 D L R2 B F R F' D' R' D' L' D' L2 R' U B2 F2 R D2 L2 R B F2
4.	11.64	D2 B F2 R2 U' R' D U' F' L2 U' L U L2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' F' L' B D U2 L'
5.	8.53	R D B' L' R F2 U' L' D2 U B2 R' F2 U L R' D F D' U2 R' D U B' D'
6.	10.43	L B' U F' L' R' D2 U B F U2 F2 R' F2 L B L2 R D' U2 L' R B2 F U'
7.	8.90	L2 B' F' R D2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' L' R F U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 L' R'
8.	9.92	D2 B' F' U2 F' D R' D2 U' R2 D2 U B F2 R' D' L2 B L R2 F L' R' D2 U'
9.	8.99 D' R' B F' L R2 D U' B' D' U F' L' U' B2 F2 R' U2 F' L' R' U2 L2 B F'
10.	12.27	L R B2 R U' L D2 B' U2 L2 D L2 R2 B' F' U' L2 R' F2 R D2 U' L D' F2
11.	9.44	D F D U' R2 B2 F L2 B' F L R2 F D L2 R2 D2 U' L B F2 L R' D' F'
12.	12.33	L' F2 D2 B F2 D' U' R2 D' U' R F' D U2 L2 R U' L2 R' D U L R' F2 U
13.	10.37	B F L R' U' F' U' R U R2 U2 F' L R B2 U' L2 R2 D U' R2 U2 R F U
14.	11.16	D' L' R U2 L R' D2 L2 R U' L B2 D L R F D2 R2 B F2 L D F R2 B2
15.	11.53	B2 F L2 B F' D' B2 F' L R' U2 L2 B' F L' R' D' U2 B2 R F D L2 R' D
16.	9.85	R B L' U2 L' R D2 F D' U2 B2 U F2 L2 F R' D' L' R2 B2 F D U2 F' R2
17.	10.20	D2 U2 L2 R B' F U L' U L' D' U2 B2 F U F2 D2 U' L2 U L2 D U2 R2 U'
18.	12.87	D U2 L' R2 D L' B2 D L2 R2 D2 B F2 L' B D2 U' F D2 L2 R B' F D' L'
19.	8.21	F2 U2 B U2 R' F2 L B F' L' B F2 R' U L2 R2 F2 R' D U2 B F2 L' F' R
20.	8.73	U2 L F' D2 U L R U2 B2 F D L B' F' D' L R D2 B' D U2 R2 U2 L R
21.	9.61	U' B' F2 D2 B' D F2 U L R2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 F' D' F2 D2 U R D2 R2 B R'
22.	10.10	U2 B2 F L' R2 D2 R B' D U2 L R' U2 F R' B2 D2 B' F' L' B D U2 B U'
23.	11.12	R2 B' L' R' U R' U' B F' D2 U' B L' B F2 L' R D B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R
24.	9.72	B F' L' D U' B2 F' L' R2 F U2 R B R B L' R2 B L' D R' D B' D L
25.	9.85	U R F2 D2 U' L2 R' F R D R2 D U' R2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' D' L R' B' F'
26.	9.75	L2 D2 U L' R F' U B' F L2 B U B' F2 U F L U2 B2 L F L R2 F2 L'
27.	9.17	U L2 R2 B' F2 U L R2 B L2 R F2 L' D U2 L2 R2 U2 L R' F U2 R D' B
28.	9.50	U L R2 U B F D L B R2 B2 F' R2 D U2 L2 R2 D' U R2 U B2 F' D F
29.	9.61	D' U2 B' F2 D' U2 R' U B' F' L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R B' F' R' D2 U L' R' B2
30.	9.70	R F' D' B2 F2 R' U L2 R2 B' L2 D' U' B F L U B L D' U R' D' U R2
31.	9.50	B F R B' D' U' B2 F2 U' B' F U' R2 D2 L R2 U' B2 L D' L2 R F L2 B
32.	10.53	D2 U' B2 F' L' R' B2 F U R' D' R' D' U' B' F L R' B F2 R2 D' R U2 R
33.	10.02	U2 L D' L' F2 U B F2 D2 U B F' L2 R F' D2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L' R2 B' U'
34.	9.65	F' D B L' R2 D B2 F' U R' D U' F2 D' U' B' F2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 U L B2
35.	10.56	L2 B2 R U F D U2 F2 D2 U2 R F' U2 L' R' D L' B' F U' L2 R' D2 B' F'
36.	(6.08)	L2 D2 R2 D' L' U B F2 R F2 L R' B' L2 B2 R B2 D2 U' L' R B' F2 L2 B'
37.	8.95	B F2 U L' U' L2 R' D U B2 F' D2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D U' L2 U' B2 F' R' D
38.	9.70	L B2 R B' F D2 B L' R2 B2 U' L' B' U L' R' B' F2 R D' U2 L2 D' U' F2
39.	13.46	L R F2 D2 U B' F D2 R2 D' U' L U2 F2 L B2 D' R' U R F2 D' L B2 D
40.	11.00	D' U' L2 D' B L' B' U' F' R' D' L R D U B2 L2 B2 D2 L' R F2 U L D2
41.	9.91	D' U2 B' F' R2 D2 B F2 R2 U B F D' U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F D2 B' U2 R B2 F'
42.	10.76	B L2 R' B2 L R2 D' R D R' D' U B2 F R2 U F2 U2 L' R' B2 D' F' L2 F
43.	9.68	D R' U' L2 R' U2 F U L' R D' R D F2 D B L2 R' D R' B2 R U F D'
44.	12.17	D' F R' U' F R2 F2 U F' D' U2 L U' B2 F2 D' B F' D2 U2 B' F' D L B'
45.	9.51	L R' B U' R' D2 U' F2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R2 B F R B' U2 F2 L' D'
46.	7.85	F2 R' D' F' D' U B F' L' F2 D L R' B D' F' D2 L' B' D R' U2 B2 F' R2
47.	10.12	R U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D U2 L' R2 B F R' D B' L' B2 F' R' U2 F' D L2
48.	11.04	L2 B' F D' R' F2 L' R F' L' F2 L' B R' F' R2 D2 F D2 U F' R' B2 F R'
49.	9.91	D2 B L R B F2 U L2 R2 D2 R D2 U F' D U' L D2 B2 D2 F2 L R F2 U
50.	9.63	B F' R D F' D' B2 L2 B2 F' D L' R' F2 L' B2 L2 D L R F' L D' L2 R'
51.	8.23	D2 U L' F U' B2 F L2 R2 D' L' B' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' U B2 F' D2 U'
52.	10.73	D2 B' L D U' F D' U2 L' D' B' F' R D' B2 D2 U2 B D' B F L' R D' U'
53.	10.32	D U L2 R B F2 L D' L' U L B R' B2 F' R' D' R D U2 B2 R2 D2 L' R
54.	12.02	L2 B' F2 L U2 B' F' L R F2 L' B R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L R2 D2 B2 L F D U
55.	11.65	R B F R' U R B' L' R B F U2 L2 R D2 U2 F' D' F' D2 L2 R F' D' U2
56.	8.86	L D' U' B2 F L2 B2 F2 D2 U F' L' R' B R D' B2 L2 U' R2 F U B F2 U
57.	9.23	L2 R B F2 L2 R' D L' R' U' L2 D' U' L2 U2 L F L' R' D' U' R F R2 D'
58.	13.14	R2 U L B L R D' F2 U' L' R' F2 D' U' L2 R B F2 L' F D U' L R U2
59.	11.98	B' D2 U F2 D' L F2 D U' R D U2 L R2 F2 U L U L' F' D' B2 F' R' F'
60.	12.05	D2 U' L' D R2 D' U2 L R2 D U2 F U' L' B L' B F' U B D' U F2 L B'
61.	11.22	D2 U F U2 B2 R' B' D' R D' L' R' D' B F D' L2 R2 U2 R' D U L R' F'
62.	8.03	L2 F2 D R' B2 F L2 R2 D' F' R' D B F' L R B' R' B L' B2 L2 R B2 F2
63.	11.82	U L' B2 F L2 R B' D U2 R2 B2 L' B2 F' D U R2 B' F L R' F2 L2 R2 F'
64.	9.14	R' U' B' L2 D B2 F' D U2 L' B L R2 F' U' L2 R2 U' B2 F D' U2 F L2 B
65.	11.35	L' R' B' L' R' F' L' R' F2 L' R D L' R' B2 R U2 L R2 D' B' D2 R D U2
66.	10.86	D' U L D F R U2 L' B R' F' L R B F2 L' D2 U' L' R' F' L2 R2 B2 R
67.	10.01	L2 D' U' L' D' U2 R2 D2 U' L U L' U B2 L2 B' F' L' R2 D' U' B D2 U2 B'
68.	9.61	R2 U2 R' D L' F2 L R' F R2 B' R D U' B F' L' B2 R' D U' L2 R' D' U
69.	9.65	D2 B2 D2 B2 F U' L' U' L2 R B2 L2 R2 D U B' L R U' L2 D' R' F' D U2
70.	9.03	D U B2 R2 B2 L' R B F2 D U B F2 L' R D' U2 L D2 L' R2 F L B2 F2
71.	9.08	L D2 L2 R' B2 L B L2 B' L2 U2 L R D' U R2 U B2 D' U L B' F2 D U
72.	(15.26)	F L2 R D U2 L D L2 R B2 L' F' R2 B F' D F2 D U2 R B' F R B F'
73.	8.57	U R D F2 D2 R' D2 B F' L2 R2 B' D' U2 L D' B U' L2 U2 L' U L' B U
74.	10.14	U B' F U2 B L' R2 D' U B2 L' F' R D' U L2 D2 U2 F L U' R U2 F R'
75.	9.40	U R' D U' R' B2 D' L2 R2 D U F D' B2 F2 D2 L D2 B' R' B2 L U L2 R'
76.	8.74	D U' R' D' U2 B2 F L2 D2 L R2 B2 D2 L2 B R F R2 F' R U2 B' F R' U'
77.	9.92	L2 D2 L B' F D R B' U R B L2 F2 L' R2 B' D' B F U2 B' F' D' B' U2
78.	10.59	D U F R' D2 U' B2 F2 L U' F' R' B U' R' B2 F' D2 B2 F D2 R B2 R2 B
79.	11.53	F' L R U L B F' L D U2 B2 F D' B U L' R2 F D' B2 F R2 U F' L
80.	10.61	R' B F2 R' U L2 D F2 D R2 B2 L R D' B F2 D2 U L' D L B' L' R2 U2
81.	8.81	L' R2 B D L R D F2 L' D R' U' L2 R' D' F L R B L2 D B D' U' F
82.	13.24	U2 B U2 F L U2 L' D' L' F D' L' R' B2 F2 L' R D2 F R D L R2 F' U'
83.	9.44	D U' R' B D2 B2 D U' R2 B' L' R' F2 D2 U' R U B F2 L' D' U L2 D' B
84.	7.42	L2 U' L D L' R2 F' U' R2 B D2 U L' U B L' R' F' D' U B' F L' R' F'
85.	10.61	R' B D2 L2 U2 L B F' D' U L B F2 U F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 F' R' B2 F
86.	10.96	D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B F R2 F L2 U' B' F'
87.	11.68	D2 B' F2 D' B2 D2 F L' R U B2 D2 B2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 L2 R U2 B' L' R' U'
88.	10.82	R' B' F' U2 R' D2 L' B D2 L' B2 F' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' D U' B' F2 L' D' U' F2
89.	10.68	F L2 R2 U B' F D2 U' R D' R B2 D' B' F L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 L' R F'
90.	11.50	D U' L R' F L' B D2 R D U2 F2 L B' L R' F' L2 B2 U' L' B' L D2 U
91.	10.02	L2 R B F L' R' B' D U2 L' R2 D U F L' R' B' F' U B2 F' D2 U L' R'
92.	8.68	D2 R' D B2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 R B F L2 B F2 R2 D' L' F2 D' U2 L F2 U2
93.	9.30	R' D2 U' B F' D' L' D' L2 R' F2 R' F D' F2 U' F' L' R' B2 U2 L2 R D2 U
94.	12.48	D F' D R' D2 U' L R' D' U B2 D U' B F' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B L
95.	10.78	R' B' F D B' F2 U B' F R' B' U B' F' U L2 R B2 F2 D L D' B' D' B'
96.	11.44	D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' F L' U2 B F' D U' L' R B L' R2 B' F2 D U' B2 L' F
97.	10.33	F2 U B' L2 B' D2 U B F2 R' D L2 U2 B' U2 F R D' U' F D2 U' R2 F' D'
98.	11.03	U' B2 F D' F2 R B' L' U' B' U R F D' U2 R' U' F L D F2 L' B L2 F
99.	9.05	U2 B2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L B2 U L2 R' B F D' B' R' B' F R2 F' U2
100.	11.78	L R B' F L' R B F D2 R B' D L2 R' B L' B' F D F R2 F U2 F' D
101.	11.83	L' F' R' B2 U' B F2 R' B F' D2 U2 L D L' F D' U F' L' U L2 R U B2
102.	11.46	D2 B F D U2 B' L2 B2 D R B' F' U2 L R2 D2 U F2 L R B' F2 U' R F'
103.	10.09	D B' F2 U2 B' F L' D2 U2 F D U B' L R' B2 F U2 B2 L' F R2 U' B' F'
104.	12.18	B U2 L B2 D B2 L R' F' D2 B F L' B F L2 B' D R' D L' R2 F' U' R'
105.	10.91	L2 R2 U B D' U2 R2 B F' D2 F L' D' B D' L U' B' F L2 R' F2 L' R' B
106.	8.39	R' U2 R F2 D B' R' D U2 B2 U B2 F' L2 R' B F D2 U R B' F2 D' B F2
107.	12.23	B' F2 L2 F' L U' L2 F2 R B' D2 L B D' U' R2 D2 L2 D B D2 U F D2 R'
108.	10.41	D2 U' L' R' B' F U L2 D2 U R U2 B F2 R' D2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D U' B' L D'
109.	8.45	B' D2 U B D U B F2 L R' U2 R F R' B D' U F2 L R2 B' F' D' F' L
110.	8.79	B' F D2 U2 L2 R D2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' U F' D' F2 R F' R2 B2 L R' U' L2 U
111.	11.92	L D2 U' L' R D F2 R B' D R' D L' R2 D U B2 D B2 L R D' U' R D
112.	10.69	F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 D' F' L' B' F L2 B F L R' D U' B' R2 B2 F D2 R2
113.	8.55	L2 R B2 U B F2 D L2 U' B F D' L R2 U' L' R U' L2 R B' R F R D'
114.	10.75	L' D2 U' F' D2 B' L R2 B D L R D U L B' F' R' U' R2 U B2 D U B2
115.	9.94	B2 F D' U B2 L R' F L B F' R D L F2 D2 L' R2 D' R' D2 R2 D' U' F
116.	11.64	D2 U2 B2 D L' R' D' U2 L R' D U B' D' U L2 R' U L2 R' B D' U F U2
117.	11.47	D' B2 U' F' L U L2 U L' B' L U2 R B L2 R D L U2 R' F2 L F' L R
118.	9.44	L2 D2 U2 L2 R B F2 L' R' F2 R' F' U R2 D' U B F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2
119.	8.73	L B' F2 R2 U2 L R2 D2 B D U B2 F L' B' D2 B F D U2 F2 L' R U' R
120.	9.78	L2 D' B F' D' L F U2 L' R2 D U2 B' F L2 B' F2 L2 D U' F' D R B2 F
121.	9.94	D' L2 D' U B' L U' F' U2 L R B' F D2 B2 F L2 U L2 D B2 F2 D U' B2
122.	10.84	D2 U F' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 U' L2 R F2 D R U' L' R' B' L2 R B F L D2
123.	11.14	D' U2 L D' U B2 L' B F' D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F L' R' D' U R' B F U R2
124.	8.57	D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B D U B F' U2 B' F2 D R2 D U' L2 F' R U B' L2 R2 U
125.	9.22	B2 F2 D R' D L2 B2 F R' B F L2 U2 B' F2 D' U' L B2 L2 R' B' F L B
126.	11.39	B' L U' R' D L' R' U L' R D' U F' D' U2 R' D2 L2 R F2 D2 U R' D B
127.	9.51	L' R2 B2 D B' F' D' F' L2 B R B D2 L R D F L' R D2 U2 L' R2 B F2
128.	8.18	D U' R' F' R2 D' U' F2 D U L2 F' L D' U' F' D' B2 F R' B' U2 F' D' F'
129.	10.85	D' U2 F2 L' R' F L2 U R' B2 F' D2 R2 B F D U' B' F' D2 L' R2 F' D' U'
130.	11.28	L2 R2 D2 U' F U R2 U2 B' F' L' D2 U R D' U2 L2 U' F U L F' U B' F
131.	8.89	D2 L' R U2 R' B' D L2 R2 B' D' B L' R' B F' L U' B F2 L' R' U2 R F'
132.	12.17	D2 R2 F' U B2 F' D2 B2 F' D' R' D2 U2 B2 F D U2 B' U' F D' B2 F L' R'
133.	11.82	B F L2 F U2 L2 D' L' U2 R2 B2 U B D' U' B2 D2 U F' D R2 U' L D F'
134.	8.57	B' R B D2 B D2 L' U' L U B2 L2 D2 U L2 R' B R2 D2 U' R' B2 D' U' B2
135.	10.55	L F R2 U2 B F D2 F' D' B2 U B2 D' U' F2 U' F D' U2 B F D' F' D' U'
136.	10.28	D' B F2 D' U2 F D U2 B2 D R2 U2 L' B' F2 U F R' D U2 L D U2 R F2
137.	7.26	U2 B2 D L F L' D L2 R' B' L U F L R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R D' R D U' B
138.	9.85	B' D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R F' R2 B2 F D U' B' U L2 R' F2 D F2 R' U R2 D' F
139.	11.42	U2 L' R2 D B2 F' D' U L R2 B2 R D U R U' L D2 U L R2 B2 F D2 U2
140.	10.80	L2 R' B U2 B' D B F2 R2 B F L' R B F L2 R F' L' R2 F2 D U F2 U'
141.	9.72	B2 F D U B' U F' R2 F D R' F U L B2 F R D L2 R U L U B F'
142.	9.11	D L2 R2 D' L2 R U B F2 U2 R D2 U B L B' F L' R' B L R' D' R' D
143.	10.86	R2 B2 F2 D' U' B' F2 U' L2 R D2 L2 B F2 D2 U F2 L F' U B2 F U' B' F
144.	10.91	D2 U' L R B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L' B F2 D2 B2 F L' U' R' F2 D' U' B' F'
145.	12.85	U2 B D' U' B2 L D U' L R2 F' D R2 U' F' D U' B' F D' L2 R' D' U' F2
146.	9.06	R' D2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 U B2 U B' L2 R' U' B2 L R U' R U F2 L2 U' B2 F
147.	10.32	L U2 R2 B D' F L2 R F2 D2 B' F2 L R' D R2 B' L' R' D' U' R' U' L' R
148.	10.71	D2 U' L2 R2 U B U2 B2 F U' L U2 R2 U' R U B' F2 D U2 R' B' F2 U' L2
149.	10.01	D' U L2 F' L' D2 L' R2 D U F D2 U' R2 D2 U' F' L2 F' L2 F2 L F2 L2 R2
150.	9.43	F' L R' B2 F2 U2 R D U' L R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' R D2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2
151.	11.67	U B L2 R U' L' F' L' D2 U2 L R F L2 R' B2 F L2 R' B' U2 B F2 L' F
152.	9.70	L2 D U B' F L R' D' U' R D2 U' R' B2 R2 B2 F' L' D L' B2 R D2 U2 B2
153.	8.06	R F D U R2 B2 L' D2 U B F2 R2 D2 L B F R B F' U L F D U' F'
154.	12.02	B' F2 L2 D B2 L R2 F2 D2 R' D U L2 R F' R' D B2 F R2 B2 L' R' U' F
155.	9.76	L D2 U' F D2 U' R B F L R' F L R' U B2 F' D' U' F2 L R2 F2 U B'
156.	10.54	L R D2 L2 R2 F' D2 U' B2 F' R2 D2 U' R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' L U B U2 R F'
157.	10.09	D2 B2 R D2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D U B D' L' D2 U2 L R B2 D B R2
158.	10.42	R2 D B2 L2 B' D2 U' B L' R' B F2 D' U' B L2 D2 U2 B F' D2 L R' D2 F2
159.	11.73	B L R2 F2 L R' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B F' D' L' R2 U R2 B F2 R2 D U' L
160.	11.39	L' R D2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' B' R2 D U2 B' U L B' F' L R' B' F L2 F2
161.	9.92	F D' U' L' R D U' B' F U B2 R2 U L' D U2 F2 R F' L2 R2 D' R D U
162.	9.87	D' B F U L' B R B F L F R2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R U2 L R B2
163.	9.59	L2 U L F' U2 B2 F L' D2 B' F2 D' B D' B' U R2 D' F' L' B2 L F2 L F2
164.	10.57	L F D' B2 F L2 R B' L R B L' R B F2 L R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F D U' L2
165.	9.78	B2 F L2 R2 B L R2 B F2 L2 R U' L R' D2 U2 R2 D B' U' R2 F L R' B'
166.	10.42	R' D' B R D2 L' F' L B' F' U2 F R' U F L' R D' U2 L2 R F2 R' F2 R
167.	11.17	L' D B' D U B' F2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 B' F2 D B F2 L B2 L R D2 L2 B2 F'
168.	9.17	U L D2 F' U' L D2 U B2 F' L2 R2 B2 F U2 B D L' R' B F2 L' U L R2
169.	9.45	B D L2 R2 B2 F2 D' L' R D2 L R2 U L2 R2 B2 F D' B' U' R B F2 R2 U2
170.	10.00	B F L B2 F2 L' R B' F L B2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 R D U B2 L2 R2 B F'
171.	9.62	D2 B2 F D' L R U' R2 D2 F' L' D' B F2 L' D U R2 D F' U2 L2 R2 U2 R'
172.	9.90	R D2 R2 B' F' U' R' B F2 L2 D2 B F2 L R2 U' L R B F2 R' U' B2 D' L2
173.	11.64	L' D2 B2 F U2 L2 F' R2 F' L R2 U2 L R B' R' D2 L R' B' F' L' U2 R2 D'
174.	10.49	L B' F' U2 L2 B2 L2 R B2 R B F2 D' L R B2 D' L' R U' B' F2 R' D R2
175.	9.91	U2 F' D R' B' F2 L' D' B D2 B F2 D' U' B' F U' B D' U' F' L R' D2 U'
176.	10.50	B2 L' D U' R U' L' D' U2 L R2 D U L' R2 F2 U R D' U R2 D' L R D2
177.	11.38	B2 L' F' D F' D2 U' F L2 R' U' L2 B2 F L2 R' B F' L2 D' B F' L R B
178.	10.18	L2 R2 B2 F' D' F' R2 B F R' D2 U2 F' L R F' L' D' R2 D2 U2 R B' F' U
179.	11.36	L' R F' L U' B2 D' L' B D' B2 F' U' B D' B2 R' D' U2 B' D' U' F' L' R2
180.	11.56	B' F2 D' B2 D' U R' D U B L' U2 L D' U' L' B F' D2 L' R B2 F2 D2 F
181.	10.41	L2 R2 D U' L' R' B' L' B' L R2 U' L' F L B2 F2 L U2 R2 F' U F D U2
182.	9.31	R U' L' U F' L B' R2 B D2 U' R' D U F2 U L' F2 D' B' D2 R2 D2 B2 F'
183.	9.88	U2 B' U' B F U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R D' B' F L2 R' D U B' L R2 B2 F L2 R'
184.	10.47	U L' B F2 R B' F U2 B2 R D U L' D' U2 L F' U' F2 R' F' U R' B F'
185.	10.73	R B' F L R2 B2 F R D U2 B D B' F2 L2 R' B' F2 D F' D' R2 B2 R U
186.	11.44	L' B2 L R U' B' L F2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 L' R U' B' F U2 R2 D B2 F D2
187.	10.99	D R2 F' L2 B F D' B2 R D B F2 D L B D U B' F D2 F2 D' U' B' F2
188.	10.86	B2 L F2 D2 U L2 D F D2 U F2 U L' D' F' L2 B F L' R2 U' R' F2 L' R2
189.	9.41	U2 B' F2 R F2 L2 D2 L' U2 R D' U B' D2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 U' R' B' U' B2 F
190.	7.88	U' L B' L2 R D F' L B' D U2 L R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L R' F' D U F2 R2
191.	9.00	D R B2 D' L2 D' U B D' U F2 R2 D2 U L R F2 L' R B2 D2 F' D' U B2
192.	10.73	R' B2 L' R B D R2 D2 U2 R2 D L' R2 B2 F2 D L2 R U F2 L U L2 R' F2
193.	11.60	L2 F R' D2 U B D U2 B' F D U F U' R D' R2 B' R' B2 L U' R' D U2
194.	10.73	B' F2 L2 R2 B' F2 R' B' L2 R2 B' D U R F R' U' B' D U B' F U2 B2 L2
195.	10.82	L2 B' F' L R2 D' L2 U' L2 D U' R B2 F2 R B' F U' B F L' B' F U2 F2
196.	11.65	L R2 U' F L2 B' F2 U B' F' D U2 L' D' F2 R' U L2 R B L2 D' U B2 R
197.	9.86	D U2 B2 D' F R D' B F' L2 B' D U' L R' D U B F2 D U' R2 U2 B' F2
198.	9.88	L2 R' D' U' L' F' L2 B F R2 B' F2 D' U' R U2 R' D2 F' L' D2 U F2 D' U2
199.	10.07	U F L B2 L2 U2 B2 D' U' B2 F D R2 F' L D' U2 B' D B F2 R2 U2 L2 U
200.	9.92	B' F' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' F' R D B2 F2 D U L2 B F' L' B2 F' R2 U2 L' R' D2
201.	9.56	B U B D2 B2 F' D' U' B2 F L' R2 U2 F D U2 L' U B' L R' B L D2 U2
202.	9.79	R B F R' U F L2 R D U2 B' F2 D' U F' D' U' F2 L' F D U' L B2 F'
203.	8.58	L2 D U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' B' F D' R' D2 U' F' L' B2 F2 D2 B2 F
204.	11.64	F2 U2 R F D' U' L' D' U2 L2 R' D' B L' R2 U B U R2 U F D' U2 L2 R'
205.	10.18	D2 B' F' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F L R U B' L R D U' B' L B' U' B F2 D2 U2
206.	9.62	B F' R' B2 F2 D' F' R F L' D2 B' F L U2 B2 R D U2 R2 U2 L B2 U L2
207.	11.66	U' L2 D2 U' L' U F' R2 U B D' U2 L' R' D2 B2 D' U2 F2 R U B2 R B R2
208.	13.05	L R F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U F2 D U2 L B2 F2 D2 L2 R D U' B2 U2 F L R B
209.	10.83	B F2 D' B F L' R' D B2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 F R D F R' D' U' F'
210.	9.42	D2 U2 F2 R' B' D B' F R F' R' B' F2 L2 R' U F2 R2 F D U' B' F' U2 B'
211.	9.83	L F D2 U' L' R B R2 B' L2 U F' U' R B2 F L' R' U2 R D2 U2 F2 U' F
212.	10.93	B D U' F2 L R D2 U B2 L D' U' R D' U' L R D' B' L' D' R2 D' L' R
213.	8.58	D' L2 D' U2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R' D U L' B L' R B' D' L' F' R2 B D2 L B
214.	8.92	D L' R2 D U2 R2 B' F' U' L R' D B2 F2 U2 L' U' L' R B' R' D R' D2 U'
215.	10.21	D2 U R2 U B' D' U R2 D B' U' R F' L' R B2 D' L2 U' L2 R' D2 F L2 R
216.	10.69	F D2 U R' U R' D' U' B L' B U' B F D L' D B' F2 L2 R2 D' U B' R2
217.	11.21	R F L2 F R F U' L2 B2 F' D L2 B' F D B2 F2 R' D' U' F' D2 U' L2 B'
218.	11.31	D' R2 D2 B2 R B' F' R D U R' D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B F' U2 B U2 B' D2 U'
219.	10.46	D B2 F2 U R2 B F' U R D' B' D U B F2 D' R' D' B' U' L B' D' U' L
220.	10.41	B2 D' L2 U2 L R2 D' L' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' U B2 L2 B F' D U' B2 L
221.	10.15	D U L' D' L F2 L B2 D B' F U2 L2 R' D2 B L R B' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R
222.	8.69	U2 B2 F2 U F' U L2 D2 U B2 F2 L D B F' R2 D U F D U' R F R' D2
223.	9.65	U' B F2 R' D' B2 F U L2 F2 U B' D2 U B2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' D U2 L' B2
224.	9.22	F' D2 B2 F2 U2 F' R B2 R F' U B2 U R2 D F' R B2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2
225.	9.54	B' F R2 D U B L2 D L' R2 D U' F' D' L2 R' F2 L2 R' F' L2 D2 U' F' R'
226.	10.83	U2 F' R' F' L B2 R2 D' L F2 D' U' B2 D' R B' R F' U R2 F2 D2 B F' L
227.	10.66	D L R D' U L2 B D' U2 B' F' L2 D U2 B' F U R' F' U2 B2 L' R' B' U2
228.	9.48	R B' F' L D L B L D' B2 F R B' L R B' L D2 U2 R D R B' U L'
229.	10.95	U2 L D' U L' B' F' L' R' B2 F' L' D' U2 L B2 U L2 U2 R' U F D2 U2 R2
230.	9.43	R D L' D' B2 F D B' F D' U' B' U L2 F' R B2 F D U2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2
231.	12.17	L' F2 U' B2 F D' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F D' F' D2 U2 B F D U2 F2 R' D L R
232.	11.48	R' B F2 L2 U2 L R2 B' D U2 B F2 D2 L R D2 U2 F R' B L D U' R B'
233.	8.60	L' R2 B' L D2 L' B' F2 R B' R' D' U B2 F2 D' L2 B' F R' D' U L2 D U2
234.	10.14	R' D' L2 F' L' B' L R2 B2 R D R F' L D2 U B D' B' U2 L B' F L2 R2
235.	10.29	U R' U' L2 R B' L R B2 D L R U2 B' D' R' D' U' L' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R'
236.	9.79	D U2 L R D2 U' F2 D U B' L' D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 R' F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2
237.	11.66	D2 U' F' L R2 B2 D L R D' F D L' D U' R D' U L' B U' B2 F2 L' U
238.	9.83	U L2 D2 L R D' U' B2 F D' U2 B' L' R D U' R U' L2 R U B2 U L2 U'
239.	13.33	B' F D F' D U R' F2 U' B F R2 B2 D U L R2 F' L' B2 D' U' L' F2 L
240.	8.96	B2 F2 D U R U2 B R F D' B2 D2 L2 D' B F L R' B F2 D' B F' L D'
241.	9.15	D2 L2 R' F L2 D R' F L' D' U' R2 D B' R U' B' L' D L2 U L' F U' B2
242.	12.69	F U' R F2 U L2 R' F2 R B2 L' R2 B L2 R' B F2 L' U' L2 R U' L R D
243.	10.30	D' U2 B2 F' R2 D' U' F2 D' U' L' F' D B' R' U' B2 U F2 D' U F2 R2 B F
244.	8.89	D' L' B D' U2 F R2 D2 U' B F L' R D2 B' L' R' B2 D U2 B F' R' F2 D2
245.	10.30	D2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B' D' U2 B F2 D B2 L' B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D U L'
246.	11.74	F L' B U' B F L2 R2 D' U B U' L' R D U' L' R2 U R F' U R2 D F
247.	9.44	B2 L R' D2 U B2 F L' F L2 R U2 L R D' R2 U' R' D' U2 B2 F' L' R' F'
248.	11.32	U B' D' U R' U B' R2 D U L2 U2 B2 F2 L B F L F2 L' B2 F2 D F2 D'
249.	9.48	U2 B F' L' R2 B' F' R2 D2 B' D U L' U F D B F2 D2 U2 B' F D F2 U
250.	7.44	F U2 F' D' R2 D' U' B D2 U B' R F' L' R2 F2 L B2 D' U2 F' U B F' U'
251.	12.28	U B2 L U F2 L' D2 U B2 U L B' F L' B' F' L U L2 D L B L2 B F'
252.	9.23	D' R2 U' R' B' F R' U' B F D U2 B D2 L R' B' F L2 R2 D' U2 L' R2 B'
253.	9.83	D2 U2 B' F L' R F2 U F R D B2 F U2 B' R' F' R2 B F2 L' B2 F' D' F'
254.	10.82	L D U F2 U' L2 R2 U' L' B' F' U B2 D' L2 B2 D' B' F' U L U' L2 R' D2
255.	8.73	L2 R' B' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F U' F U L R' D U' L' D' U' L R' U'
256.	10.99	D U' L U2 B' F2 R D2 F' U' R B' R D2 F' L2 R D L' R B2 F' L' F' R'
257.	11.87	B F2 U L F' R2 U' L R B U' R D' U' L2 R2 D' U L' R D U' F2 L' R'
258.	9.26	B' F' L R D2 B' F' D U2 R' B U B' F' L' R F' L R D' L R' F L' R
259.	11.88	F2 L R' U L2 B' L B' F2 L2 R F2 U L2 D2 B' F2 U R' B F2 D2 U B' F2
260.	9.44	D2 U B2 F' U2 R D' L' R' D2 F2 R' D' U2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B F' L'
261.	12.63	D' F' D B' F L2 D' U' B2 F' D2 B2 F' L R' B2 F2 D L R U F U2 B L
262.	10.43	R B F2 D' L R' U L F' L2 D' B' F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' B D U' L R D R
263.	9.54	U' R F2 D L' R U2 L R2 B' F2 R D F L' B2 L R B D2 B R2 D' R' F2
264.	9.01	L R F2 L' R2 F D' U' B' R D2 L' B' F R2 D' L R B F L R U2 B F'
265.	10.09	B U' L R B F2 D U' F L U' L2 R' B' F' R' D' R' B' F2 L2 B2 R' F U'
266.	11.02	B' D2 U2 L R D' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 B F2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 B F L' U' B2 L2 F
267.	10.16	D2 U2 B F D2 U2 B2 F2 L R D2 L' B' F L R B L R' B' F L B' D2 U2
268.	9.36	B' U B2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 L R2 B' F L' D' U' L' R' B U' R2 B2 F R F' D2
269.	9.12	F' L R' D' U' R B2 D2 R' U' B' F U2 F' D2 U B' F L D U2 L' F D' R'
270.	8.60	B' L B2 F' L R' D2 U' B F' L2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 L' R2 B' F' D' U L2 B'
271.	11.18	B2 F' D U' B' D U' L' B' F D U F' R2 D U2 B' L F U' R2 D' U2 F2 D
272.	10.32	D U' R2 D' B2 D2 U L' D B' F' D B' D L' R2 F2 D' U2 L R' B2 U R' U'
273.	11.55	B' F L D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L U2 R2 D' L2 R U2 F' U F2 D' F L2 R B D2 R
274.	10.85	U B2 D U' B' D2 L2 R U' L2 R F' D' L' R2 F2 R' B2 F D R B D' U2 R2
275.	9.96	F U' R F L' U2 R D2 B2 F L' R D2 L B2 F2 L2 B F U2 L2 R2 F' L' B2
276.	10.82	R D' R B2 L R U' L2 R B L2 B2 F2 L' U' B L2 R F2 U' L' U2 B L' F2
277.	10.95	U L R2 D U2 F L2 R B2 F L' R' D R' B' D' U' L' R' D' F L R2 D2 F'
278.	10.00	B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' B2 F' R B L R D' F D2 U R2 F' L R F' D B2 L'
279.	9.14	F2 L' R' B U R2 U' L2 D U' B D U' L' U R2 D L R B' U2 R2 D' L2 D2
280.	11.36	D U F2 L' R' D' F D2 U R' F R2 D' L' B D' L B2 F' L2 R' F' L2 B' F'
281.	10.24	L R2 B' F' U2 B2 F L2 D U' L2 R2 B' F L R' F2 R D' U2 L R D2 R' B'
282.	9.23	U' B F L' B2 L F' L U2 B L' B R' U' L2 B F2 D U B2 D' U2 B' F2 L
283.	9.40	L2 D2 U' L R' F L' R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F' U F D' U' F' L' B2 F2 L2 B2 F'
284.	10.56	B2 F2 R U' F2 D B2 U' F2 R D' U' B2 L' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' U L' D' B2 F2
285.	9.49	L2 R' B' F' D B2 F' D2 B D2 B F L2 R' B' D F R2 B' F R' D2 F' D L
286.	10.20	B R2 B' U2 B' L D U2 B U' B D U2 L' D2 U2 R' F' L2 R' D B' D U' L2
287.	10.27	U' R' B2 F' L2 R2 U2 L' R' F U' L B' F' U' L2 D2 L F2 L R2 D' L B' D2
288.	10.76	B2 F2 L R' D L2 D R D2 U' L2 R2 F' L' B2 F L' R D2 L2 B F' L' F2 D2
289.	9.49	R D B' F R' F U L R' B F' R2 D2 U' B' F R U' L' R D2 U2 R U R2
290.	8.97	D' L U' B' L' D2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 U L2 D' F2 L2 R' F' R U B L' R' D F2
291.	13.03	L' R2 B D' B' F2 L' U B' F2 U L2 R' B L' B2 U' L2 D2 U2 R F D' F' U'
292.	10.77	D' U2 L2 R D' L2 D' L2 D F2 D U2 R2 B2 F' U' L' D U2 R D' R' F2 R' D'
293.	11.30	F' R D2 R2 D R' D2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' F' R' D' B' L D2 F L2 R' B2 U' R2 D'
294.	9.59	L R' U2 L R2 B' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' U F2 D U L' F2 D' U L R B R' U'
295.	11.89	R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L F' L D' L' R2 F2 L2 R2 D U' L U2 L B F L2 R2 D' R'
296.	10.16	D L' D' U2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 B' F L D2 R U' L2 D B F2 U' F' L' D2 L' B2
297.	9.21	L' B2 F' D L2 D U F L2 D U2 B2 F R2 B2 U2 B' F' D U R D' L' R' F'
298.	11.20	B F L R D2 U' B' F' U2 R2 F2 L' R2 D U2 F2 R D U B R U' B R' B
299.	11.98	U B2 D2 L' F D' U B2 D2 F' D B F D U2 L' D' U2 F' D' U2 R D2 U R'
300.	9.54	B2 F2 R F2 D' L2 R' U F R U' B2 L' B' L' D2 F2 D2 U' L U2 B2 U R2 U
301.	8.55	U' R2 F' L2 D2 B F2 L2 D U R2 D U R2 U B F' D2 B2 L R2 B2 F' D2 U'
302.	8.63	U2 B2 F' D' U2 B D R D' F L R2 B' F2 L' R2 D U2 L' B' L' D2 U2 L B2
303.	9.00	R' F U2 B F2 D' B F' D B' U R2 B' D U' B2 F2 D F2 D U' R D U L2
304.	9.06	B U2 R' D' R2 D' U2 L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 R D' U' L B2 D' U2 L' R2 B' F2 L'
305.	8.83	L R' D L D L2 R' D B2 F2 R' D2 B F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R' U B2 D' U2 R2 U'
306.	11.85	B R B' F' D' U2 L U' R' U L R' D F L' D2 U R2 D2 U B L' D2 F' U
307.	10.74	B L R U' R D2 U L2 R F D L' F U2 B D U2 B F' L2 D' U R2 F' R'
308.	10.95	D R' F D2 U B2 F2 U R D B2 F' R2 B2 F R' D2 R B' D' U' R2 B2 F D
309.	11.41	D' U R U' B2 U2 F' D B2 D2 U2 B2 F D' L' D2 B2 F2 L F L2 R2 D L F2
310.	11.11	D' B D U F' D' U' B L2 R B' D R D2 F D' U2 R' B2 F2 R D U L2 B'
311.	9.58	D2 U' B2 F D2 U' L' F2 D2 U F2 L D R2 B2 L' R2 D U' R2 F' D F' D2 U
312.	11.16	L' D2 U' F2 L2 R' D' F2 L2 R' U2 L' R2 F R' B L2 R' B' F D' B D2 L' B'
313.	9.08	D2 U2 F' U B' F2 D U' R2 F2 U' L2 U' L' D2 U R' U2 B2 F' L' B L' R2 B
314.	10.25	B2 L R2 D2 R U' L' F2 R2 D U2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 L B' F2 L2 D' B2 F U2 L2
315.	9.70	L' F L D' L2 B D' R D2 F U2 F L' R' D' U R' F2 U L2 R' D2 U R' B'
316.	11.65	F2 L R F2 D' L' R B' F2 L' B F' D2 U' L B F' D B' R2 D2 U2 R2 B F2
317.	11.16	R U F U2 R' B' F' D U R' F' U' L' R2 B' F D' U' R' B' D2 B2 F' D2 U'
318.	9.31	D2 U2 F' U F' L B' F2 D R2 U' F' L D2 U B' D' F L' U' R2 B F2 D U2
319.	10.76	U' R2 D' U2 F U2 B2 D' B2 F' U F L' R' B2 R2 D B2 F U B D' R2 U' L
320.	10.12	R' D U' R' B F' L2 R' B2 F U F' D L D' U2 L2 D' L2 D' U R' B2 D2 U
321.	11.78	F2 D' L D B2 F R D U' B2 L R F2 D2 R D' U L F' L' D B L2 B L2
322.	11.38	L' B' U' B2 F' U2 L D' L2 F L B2 F' D' U R' D U B F' D' L R2 U2 L2
323.	9.24	U' R' D2 L B' F2 D U' L' R2 D' F D U' R2 F' L R' B' U L2 R2 B F2 U2
324.	10.49	B' D U2 B2 F' D' U2 R' B2 L D2 U B2 F' L2 R B2 D' U' L B2 F' D' U' B2
325.	12.62	L2 R2 D2 R D U F2 L2 D U' L2 B F' R D U F2 D2 F D F2 D' F L2 B'
326.	14.39	L' R B2 L' F' U' B' F2 R' U2 L2 R B' L D B D U2 B R2 B D' U' L2 U
327.	8.24	U L2 R B2 D' U2 L R2 D' F' D R2 U L R D L2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B' L2 U2
328.	10.82	F2 D U B' U2 R' F' D2 U R U B' L2 R' B2 D2 F' U2 L' B D2 R' D2 L2 B'
329.	9.02	L' B2 F L2 D L R B' U' L B2 L F' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R' D' U L F2 R2 U
330.	11.22	D' L' R F U' B2 L R B L D U' L' U' B2 F R2 B2 D' B2 F' R U B2 F
331.	11.08	L2 D U' F U2 B2 F' L' D L2 R B' F' U' R2 B' R2 B2 F U2 B2 D' U B2 F
332.	8.70	L R F L2 B2 F2 U B F' U' B F' D2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 D2 L' U B F2 R2 D
333.	9.21	R F' L' D' B F' R2 U2 F U F2 R' D2 U L B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 U2 B' L
334.	13.07	F' U' B L2 B D2 L D2 U2 R2 D U B F2 L2 R2 F' D2 U L R D' R2 B' F2
335.	9.74	D' B D2 L R B' R U2 L' R B2 F' U' F2 U' B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' F D2 R2
336.	9.42	L R U' F2 D' U L2 R D2 B2 F R D' U L2 R2 B' L' F2 U F' L B' D L
337.	13.52	R B' F' D L2 R B' F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 R B' D2 U' F' L2 R2 B' L R' B2
338.	9.85	R' D' B F' R' D2 B2 F D' B' L R' D F L2 R B F D U B2 F2 U2 L' B'
339.	10.71	U' B F' D U B2 L' B' F D' U B' F2 D' U2 L' R U2 L2 R D' U' R U2 L'
340.	10.72	F D2 F' L U' L' F D B' F2 D U' F2 D L U' L2 D U2 B2 F' D L' D R'
341.	8.80	B' R U B2 F' D U2 B' L2 B' L' B F R' U2 R' B' F2 R' B' F2 U B2 F' D'
342.	10.47	L2 B F U2 R B' F L2 D2 L' B' F R2 F2 D' B2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 L B' F D
343.	7.44	R F2 R2 D2 R B2 F2 D' B2 F' D' U F2 U2 B' R2 U L2 R B2 L U2 L' R' B'
344.	10.52	R2 D2 U2 R' D' L R2 U' R B2 F2 D' F R' U L R D B' L R2 D U2 L' R2
345.	11.16	D2 R' U2 L R' B2 F L U L2 R' F' D B D2 B L R' B' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 R'
346.	11.41	L' U' B' F L' R F2 D U2 L' D U2 F' D B F U B R' B2 D' U2 B' D U2
347.	10.78	F' L' R2 D' R2 B R' D B2 D' F2 L B2 L2 D' B U2 B' L B F2 D' F2 L R'
348.	9.53	B2 F' D2 U2 R' B' F2 L R2 D U L' R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L B L' R B2
349.	10.75	L B D B2 U' R2 B' U' L' D2 U B2 R B F2 R2 F2 D U' L' D2 L R' D U'
350.	11.45	L' D' U2 R U B D U R' F' L2 R B2 F D2 L R' D F U L B U' B U
351.	11.92	B D' L D2 B D' B U L' B2 F' D' L' R2 D' F' R U B2 F L2 B2 F' L' R2
352.	10.83	R2 F2 R' B F D F2 U' L' R' B F' D2 U' L' D2 U L2 R D2 F R' D U2 F2
353.	11.12	D' U' B2 R' D B' L' R2 D' U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L R' D2 B F2 R B2 U R2 D
354.	10.45	B' F' U2 B L2 B F' U2 L2 R2 F' L2 R F' L D2 B L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 R2
355.	11.44	D2 U B D2 U F' L R2 B' D' U L' D2 U' R F2 L' D F2 D U' F2 D2 L R2
356.	7.98	R' B F2 L2 R2 B2 D' B' F' D' U' R' U R F D' U2 R2 D U2 B' F2 U' L' D
357.	10.76	L2 B2 D2 U' F' R' U2 B' D U L2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 D' L2 R F L F2 D2 B F2
358.	10.59	L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B F D2 F' L R F U2 L R F2 L2 R2 U R' D2 L' R' D F
359.	9.04	D2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U' L R' U2 B D' B D L B2 F' U' B' F L2 R' B' U' B2
360.	11.62	B' F' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U F D2 U R B' F' L2 D2 U2 F L2 F' L2 R' U2 F2 L2
361.	9.34	B' D' L' D2 B' F' D L' F' D U2 F' D' F' D' U2 L2 D U B' F2 D2 U L R2
362.	7.38	F2 R U B2 R' D' B' F2 L B2 D F' L2 R2 B' F D' U2 B F L' R' F D F2
363.	9.81	D2 U B' F' U2 F2 R2 B' F' U2 L' D' L2 R' F2 D U R2 B F D2 B D L' R'
364.	11.57	U L2 D U F D L R B2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 R' D' L' R' D' U2 L2 F' R' B2
365.	10.55	R U' B' U' F L2 R2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 U L2 R B U B U B D2 U2 R B D'
366.	10.37	R' D2 L R B F2 D U L R D' R' D2 R D2 U' L F L R B F' L' F2 U2
367.	10.82	L2 B' F2 U F2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 L2 R B2 L2 B' U2 B' F' U2 B R' D B' L
368.	9.90	B2 F' L' R2 D U' L2 U' L R2 B' D L2 R' U2 F L2 B' L' U F D2 U F2 L2
369.	12.15	D2 U' F2 D' F2 R D2 U2 F U' L' U R2 F2 D U L R D F2 D2 U2 B' U F
370.	10.76	F' L2 R D2 B F2 U L R U L R2 F2 R U2 B2 D' U2 L R D2 B2 F L D'
371.	10.92	D2 U' L2 D2 U' B' F' R' D B' F U' R2 D B' D2 U L2 D2 L' U B F2 L' D'
372.	8.39	D2 B' F' L2 F2 L U2 R' U' L' F L2 R D2 L' R B2 F U B F2 L2 R B2 U
373.	11.56	R' D' U2 L R D U L' F L2 R2 B' R B2 D2 U' R2 B F2 D' L' R' U2 B' F
374.	12.43	B' L' R B L2 F D' L R U F2 U B F2 D' R' U' B2 F2 D' R D U2 R B
375.	8.20	L2 R2 D2 U' F D2 R2 D B2 F D F' D2 U2 L' D' U R F2 D2 U L2 U' B2 F'
376.	9.19	L2 R D' U' B F D' U' B2 F2 D U F' U B D U2 F D' U L2 U' B2 D' B
377.	9.24	D' U' R' B' D' L2 R' F' D U' B2 F2 D U' F2 U L R D2 R2 B F' U2 L2 R'
378.	11.52	U' F2 R B R2 D' U2 L R' F D2 U L B R2 D L' U' B' U2 B R' U F' D'
379.	9.94	U F U R B2 F R' F2 L' F D2 U' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 D2 F' U' B' F U' L U2
380.	9.29	B F' L2 R D2 U' L D U' L' D U B R B L2 D2 F L R U2 B' D2 U' L
381.	8.97	B F' L' R U2 R D' U R U' F' D2 R B2 R B D2 L B' F U L2 R' D2 R
382.	12.05	R B F2 L' R' D2 L2 U L' R2 U2 L R2 F R' D2 R2 B2 F' L R' B2 D' U2 F
383.	10.40	D2 U2 B F' D2 U F2 L D U2 L R' F' D2 B2 D B' R' D' B U' L' R2 U' L'
384.	9.44	D' U2 L' D U B' L R' D2 U L R' U' L' R F2 L R' B2 F' L' R U F U'
385.	10.34	B' F' L' D2 U2 B R F2 D' U2 R' D2 L2 R D2 U F2 R2 U R U' F' L R2 B2
386.	9.79	D' U2 L' D' L B L R' D U' B' F L R D' B D2 B2 F2 D2 U F R B' U2
387.	9.60	L R' U L2 D2 U2 L R2 B' F R' D' R2 D U2 L2 B' F R' B2 F' L U2 L2 R
388.	9.44	L2 R B F D' L2 R2 B2 L' R' U' B2 D2 U2 R F R' D B R2 B2 F' D2 L' B
389.	11.42	B2 R' D U B' L R2 D' L' B2 F D2 U B F2 L R2 D2 U2 L' R B' F2 D2 R'
390.	10.00	U B' L2 D2 U B2 D' U2 L F' R2 D' U' B' D' U B' F' D U' B R' U L2 R'
391.	11.73	R' B' D' F2 U B D' L R' U' B2 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 F D' B' F' R B' L' D' U2
392.	9.20	D U2 L' R' F D2 L D2 U2 L' D U' R' U2 B2 R B' F2 U L R' F U' B2 F2
393.	9.19	B' U2 F' L2 B U B' U' B2 D2 U' F' U F' L2 R D R' B' D U' L' R' D' B'
394.	9.38	U' B' L' U' B L2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 R U2 L F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' U L' R' D'
395.	7.87	F' D U' L2 R' D' R B' F D2 U' L' D' F R' F L2 D2 R B' F2 D' L R2 B'
396.	10.31	D' L U2 B2 L F D2 U' F' D' L2 R B2 F2 U2 R B' F2 D2 R' F U2 L2 R2 B'
397.	10.48	U2 R F' U' R B F2 D' U2 F R2 D U L D B F' D U B2 F2 R' U' L' U'
398.	10.64	D2 B F' R U R D2 U2 B2 F2 R D' U' F2 L2 D B' L' R' D2 L' B L2 R' F2
399.	11.02	D' U B2 F L R F2 D2 U2 L R U2 L R U2 L' R2 B F U2 L2 U B' F U
400.	7.62	B2 F' R' U R2 D2 B' U B2 U2 F' D U' R2 F' L' U F2 L' R' F R2 U2 R' B
401.	8.45	L2 U L2 R D U B2 F' R2 B D U L' R2 B' F R2 F R2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 U2
402.	9.49	B' L D' U L' R2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 R D2 B U' B' D2 B L2
403.	9.56	D' L2 R' D' U2 R' F' D2 L B F' D F2 L2 B' L R F2 U' F D2 U2 B2 F2 D'
404.	11.03	D2 U2 B2 R' U2 F L2 F L R' B D' R' B' D' U' F' L2 B D2 U' R2 B' F2 D'
405.	9.06	U2 R2 U' B R' B2 R B F2 U' R B F' L D' L U B' F2 D2 L' D' U2 L2 F
406.	9.66	D F L' D2 B F' R U2 B R' F' L' R B F L' R' B D U L2 F' U' F2 D'
407.	10.81	D2 U L2 R F' D L' R D' U L2 R F' D U B F' U2 F L' U F2 D' F2 R
408.	11.33	D' F2 R' B2 F2 U' F' R2 F D' R U F' R' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 B' U' L' F2 D L'
409.	9.91	B' F2 L2 D2 B F' D U' B F D F' D U' L2 B L' R2 D2 U L' R' B F2 R2
410.	10.17	B2 D' U' L D U' B F2 R' B' F D R2 U' L2 R D' B2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R'
411.	11.06	D2 R' B L R' U2 L2 D F L2 B L R' B2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 B' F2 L2 R' B F2
412.	10.58	D2 B' F2 D L R2 B2 F' L2 F R' D U2 R U2 R D' B2 F U2 B L2 U' B' F
413.	8.89	U2 L2 R' B2 R B L' F2 U' F2 D2 U B' F' U2 F L B' R U B' F D2 B2 L'
414.	11.76	B' L2 D R2 B F D' R2 D2 U F U2 L F U2 R' B' F D' L2 F L' F2 R' F2
415.	8.20	D2 B2 L2 B U2 R' B2 R2 D L D U2 B2 F U' B' F L2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 B' F
416.	8.99	B2 D U L' D' L' F2 L B' D B' D2 L' D U2 B' L B2 U2 L2 R B' F2 R2 U'
417.	10.06	L D' L' R B' F2 D2 L2 F U L R B D2 U2 B L' R2 U' F2 R' D2 U F L2
418.	9.81	B D B' F2 L D2 B2 F D U2 R2 B' D U2 L' R' U B2 F' R2 D2 L R D2 B'
419.	12.79	D2 F2 L' B2 D' B R2 B' F2 D' L U2 B R2 U F' D2 U2 L2 R2 F L R D2 U
420.	9.69	B' L' R B' F2 R' D2 B2 F D' F2 R2 B' D' U' R' D' B R' B2 F2 D2 F L2 R'
421.	9.06	L2 R2 F D2 U L R2 D' U2 L2 F' U F' R U2 L R F2 D' U' R' D' L' R' U2
422.	12.73	B F' D2 U R D R D2 L2 R' F R' B2 F2 L R' B' F2 L F' R2 D2 U' L R2
423.	11.16	L2 B F2 R D U B F R' D L' R2 B2 L' R2 F2 L2 R2 D U L' B2 D' R2 U'
424.	10.32	L R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R B F L R F L2 R D2 U' B L2 R' B' F' D2 L2 U' F2
425.	11.47	U2 B2 F' U R U2 B2 F' D' U' L R2 B' F2 D2 B2 L' R' D2 B U' B F' R' D2
426.	9.10	U' B2 L2 R' U B2 F' L' B' D' B L' U2 B F' R2 D' B F D B' F2 D2 B' D'
427.	9.70	L2 R' D' U L D' U2 L U2 R' D' R2 D B L2 D' U R' D2 U2 L R D2 L U2
428.	9.82	L' B D2 U' R D2 U2 B' F2 L R' D' U' F' L R D B2 F' D U B2 R2 D' U
429.	10.31	D2 L' R2 D' U' L' D2 R U2 B' F L R' B L2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L F' D2 L' R'
430.	10.28	B F D' U B2 D' F' L D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 R U2 R B F2 D U F2 U2 L
431.	9.04	F2 D' U' L2 D2 F' L R' D2 L R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U L' B2 D' L2 R U L' D2 U
432.	8.58	L' R2 B' F2 L R2 B L' U' B2 F2 L R2 B2 L2 R2 D U R U' F2 L' R2 F L
433.	8.72	R B2 F' R' D L2 B L F R2 F' L R2 D2 U' L R' D U B F' L' F2 L2 R2
434.	8.10	F D' F L D' R2 B2 U' L B2 F L B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 D' U2
435.	11.83	L R2 B2 U2 F' R D F2 U2 L2 B F' U F L U R2 U' R' B F L' B2 D L2
436.	10.34	B2 F' R2 D' F L U2 B F' L R2 B2 L' B2 F' D U' B F D U2 L' R2 B2 F'
437.	10.37	F2 U F R' F' D' U' R' D2 U' R' F U B F' R D' R' D U2 B F L' B2 U'
438.	10.46	L2 F R2 B' L' D2 U B2 F2 R' B L R D B' U' B L D2 B' F2 U B F R2
439.	11.32	F2 L F' U2 B' F2 R D' L2 R D F2 D' U2 L B F U2 B D' B' U' F' R' U2
440.	11.57	B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 D U' L R U' R' D B2 F2 U2 F R U2 R' D R2 D B F'
441.	9.28	U' B2 U' F L B' R D2 R' B L' D L D R U2 L' F D2 U2 B F2 L' D2 L2
442.	10.92	B F2 L D' B' L' D' U2 B L2 B D L U' B' F' R B' F L2 B F' D' B' F'
443.	9.57	L' B2 F' R' F D L' R' D L R' B2 F2 U' L' R2 D F L B' L R B L2 F'
444.	11.87	U2 B F' U' F2 D2 U2 R' B F L' B2 D B' L2 B F2 L' R' D2 B' L' B2 L U
445.	9.44	B' F' R2 D F' L D' U' B' D2 U2 L2 R D' B R2 D2 B R2 U' L' B' F L R'
446.	10.12	F2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 R' D' F D B F' R U' B2 F2 R2 B' F
447.	10.32	B L R2 F L' R' F' U' L' R' D2 U B U2 R F R B F D' U2 B2 F U2 R2
448.	10.91	U R' F2 D' B F2 L2 R' D2 B' F' D2 U R2 B2 R' B D' U F D2 U2 F' R' B'
449.	9.56	F2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B R2 U R D B2 F L U' F L R2 U' B' D2 U' R' B F2
450.	9.59	R' B F L' B' U2 L' R D2 U' L2 B' R B' L2 F2 D U B2 L B' R B U2 F
451.	10.76	R' D' L' F L B2 D R B2 L' F D' B2 U2 L' R2 B R U' L R' B F' R2 D'
452.	8.15	U2 F D2 U B F2 U2 R D B F D2 U L' U2 L U F' D2 F2 L F D' L' D'
453.	9.11	D U L2 F D2 B' D L' D2 F2 L2 B' F' D' F U' L' D U L B' L R B F'
454.	10.82	B2 F2 L' R D' U' B L' D' U B' L2 R' U L R' D U L' U2 R2 D L R2 U2
455.	10.94	L2 U' R' F' L R U2 B F' L2 R' D2 F' R' U2 B2 F R U' F' D2 B' F2 U' F'
456.	10.40	B F U' B F L R' D B' F' D U' L2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 L R' D2 U R2 B' F'
457.	9.37	R2 B' R F L2 R' U' F' U' L R2 D' F L2 D' R D U L2 B' D2 B F U2 B'
458.	11.36	B2 F R' D U' F' R' U L2 D' U' L' R' F D2 B' F' U2 R2 D' F' D2 L2 D' U2
459.	9.04	L2 R D U B' U2 F' U' R' D' U B2 F' D U B2 F' U B F D2 R B L' B'
460.	12.08	B2 F' D' U' L D U2 R U B' F' L' B' F R' F' U B' U' L2 D B D2 U2 B2
461.	10.50	U L' R2 U' R2 F2 R' F' R2 D' L' F' D L' F' R D' B' F R F U' R2 D R2
462.	6.13	D2 F2 L' R D2 U B' F2 L2 R2 B F L2 F' D2 F D' U R' D U' L2 R' F R
463.	10.02	U2 B D' F R' F D2 F' L2 R' B' F2 D2 R' B F L2 D2 U' L2 R' D' R2 D F2
464.	9.31	B2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 U L R2 U L2 R2 B' F U2 F2 D' R F2 L' R U2 F'
465.	8.73	B U' B F2 L R' B' F R' D' U2 L2 R F D B' L D' L' R D' U2 R' D2 B
466.	8.05	B2 F L' B' F' U B' F' D U F2 R F D R B F U' B' F' D2 R U' F D'
467.	10.34	B' D L B2 F2 L2 R' B2 F L F2 L B F L2 R D' U L' R' B2 U' L2 B2 F
468.	10.71	L R' U F2 U B F2 R' B R2 F2 R' B R' B F D2 L' F' R2 F' U F' L F'
469.	9.31	B' D U' L' U B2 F L2 R2 B' D L2 B2 F D U R2 B' U' B' D' B' F2 D F'
470.	9.69	D' B' L R2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 B2 F L B' F U' B' D L2 U2 L2 D U L2 B F2
471.	10.36	B' F D2 F' D B L' U2 L B' D B' F' U B2 U F2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L' F' D
472.	10.92	D R' D2 R D2 F' L R' U B F2 L2 D' L' F2 D2 U2 B' L' R2 D R B2 L2 B'
473.	8.82	B F R2 U2 L' B D' U2 B2 D' U' L D' U' B2 F L' F L D L D U2 L' U'
474.	10.83	D B F R2 D2 U L' B D L' D2 B' L2 D L' B F R2 D2 U2 R F2 D' U2 L
475.	11.50	B2 R D L R2 B' F' D' U' F2 D2 L2 U2 R B' L2 D L' B L R2 B' L2 D2 U'
476.	11.95	B2 F D2 L B2 F2 D R2 D2 B' D U' L' F U2 L F2 U' B' L' R' D F U2 B
477.	8.93	U2 B F U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L R' D L D2 B' F2 D2 U' L2 R F' D2 U2 L F' L'
478.	10.61	B D U2 R' F2 L R D2 B' D' R D U2 L2 R U2 L' R U' L' R' F2 U' R2 D
479.	9.32	L' R D' F2 D2 U2 F L2 B R D2 U' L R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D U R F D U2 L'
480.	12.21	L B' F' L R D B F' U' B' F R U' L2 D' L2 B' L D2 U2 L' R B2 D U2
481.	9.86	D L R2 D2 L' U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R' F2 D2 R2 D L F' D' F2 D'
482.	10.46	B2 L' R2 U L D2 U2 B R B F' L2 R' B2 D' L U R' D U' R2 D2 U2 L' U
483.	9.98	D F2 D U2 R' B' F2 D' U' L2 R' D' B' F' U R' F2 L2 D2 B2 F R' D L U2
484.	10.67	D2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 R' U L2 R' U2 B' L2 R' D2 R F2 D' U2 F U' R2 F' R' D2
485.	8.18	L2 R B R' F2 L R' B' D2 B F2 L2 R' B2 F D2 U' R' D U L' B' F' D' L2
486.	9.89	L B' D U2 B D' U2 B D U B L2 R F L' B2 L R' D' U2 L2 R2 D2 B F2
487.	10.82	L' D' U2 B' F2 D U2 B F2 D' U' F2 U2 B' F2 D2 U' L R2 U2 R D U B' D2
488.	8.86	U2 B2 D' U2 B2 F' U' B' U' B' D2 U' L' R F R2 U2 F U' B2 F2 L B2 L' D'
489.	11.52	B2 U' B' L F L' R2 D2 B F2 D' U' R D2 F L D' U' R' D R2 D2 L R' B
490.	8.76	L2 B2 L R2 D' U2 B2 D U' L U B D' F' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B' F2 D U' F R
491.	9.41	D2 B2 D2 R U' B' R' D2 U B2 F' D R2 B2 F D2 U' F U2 F2 D2 U F2 L B2
492.	12.03	L B' F D' U R' F D' U R D' L B F2 D2 L2 B2 F' L' R D' U' L2 R2 B2
493.	10.59	F' D U F L2 B F2 D2 R' B F U F L R' D U2 B F D' B2 F' L2 R' B
494.	9.28	U L' R2 D2 U B D2 B R2 D' R D U R2 B2 F2 D' B' F D2 U' F' L' R' F'
495.	10.86	D' L' F2 R F2 D2 B F' L' R' D R' D2 U' L2 D' L' R2 B U2 L' F' L2 B' R'
496.	11.20	B D' U' B2 F D' F2 D' U' L2 R' B2 F' L' R D' R2 D U' B F L2 R' B F'
497.	11.57	B D2 L2 B' F' R' D2 U' L' R2 U B' R D U' R2 F2 D L' R2 F2 R B2 D2 R
498.	11.83	B' D' U2 L2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L R' D2 U' B' F' L F2 L2 R' B F R B'
499.	10.14	R B D2 L2 B L2 B2 F D U' B2 F' R' D' U L2 R' B2 L' R' D2 B2 D' U L'
500.	11.19	B2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' B' F L F2 D2 B L2 D U B F2 D' R2 B U2
501.	10.29	B2 F D' U2 B R D2 U' R B F L F D2 U' L2 R D' U' R' F' D R2 F2 U'
502.	7.74	L U' L2 B F D' B' F' U' B2 L2 R F L2 D U L R2 F' R U2 F D2 B2 F'
503.	10.34	D2 B' F' D F R B' F2 R D U B' U' B2 F' R2 B2 L R2 B2 L' F D2 R F
504.	10.65	D2 L' R' B' L2 R' D U L R' D R F2 L' R' D' U' B2 U' R' F' D U R2 D'
505.	10.32	R2 B2 F' L' R F2 D2 U2 L' R' F2 R D2 U R2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 U
506.	12.74	L' D2 F L R2 D' B U B F2 U L' R B' L' R' B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' D U B2
507.	7.12	F2 L2 U L D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 D U' L2 B' F2 L B2 F' U' R2 F' D' L' R D
508.	11.80	D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R D L R2 B' F' R F D U' B' F' D F L' R2 B
509.	9.25	B U B L D2 U' R2 D' B2 F U2 B' L2 R' B' L D L2 R' D' U' R2 U' L2 D'
510.	10.25	L U2 L2 F L' B F2 D' U2 R' B D' U' L' B' F D' B2 F' L R' U' B R' U
511.	11.92	D' U R2 F2 D2 U2 L R B' F R U2 F2 L' F D2 U' B2 F' D B2 F2 L' B' F
512.	10.84	D2 U B F D' B' F2 L' R2 F2 R F R' D' R' B2 L' D' U2 L2 R2 B L D B2
513.	9.63	L B' D2 U2 R' F R D R' D R D R B2 L2 R F R' D' F U' B' L D2 L2
514.	10.29	D' U2 L D U R B2 L' R2 D U2 R U2 R D' U L R' D2 U R U' F' L' R'
515.	11.26	L D' L R D' B F' D2 U2 F U B' R B' R' B2 L' R D' F2 L2 R2 B U2 F'
516.	12.21	D2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R F2 R B2 F2 L' U' L' R D2 U L2 F2 D' U B' L' R2 U'
517.	10.18	B F' L' D U' L R B' D L2 R2 D F R F R' D2 B L' B2 F2 L R' B F
518.	11.05	B' F D U2 R' B2 F R D2 B2 U' L R' F2 L2 R' F' R F' L2 D' B L D F
519.	10.65	B2 R2 D L' D' B2 F R2 B2 F L R U2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B' F U2 L' R2 U2
520.	9.79	L' B2 F2 R B' L R D U2 L R D' L B2 D' U2 B F D2 U2 B F2 U R2 U
521.	10.07	B F' D2 F2 R U2 B F2 L F' R' F U2 L2 R' U B2 R B2 D U' B2 F L U
522.	11.18	D' R B2 F2 D' U' R2 B' L D' U2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 L2 R' B D' F' R' B L D2
523.	7.78	U B' U2 B2 F R2 F' L F2 U' F' L R2 F L B' F U' L U R' B2 F2 U2 L'
524.	9.82	D' U2 F R2 D' B R B F' D' B' L R2 B' U2 R D2 B2 U' L2 R' U F' U B2
525.	11.39	R' B D2 F D2 U L R' U R D2 U2 B' F' U' F' D F' D B F2 D L2 B2 F'
526.	10.82	F' D' U' B' U2 L R F2 U2 B L B D U' F D' U2 L R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F L
527.	6.10	B' F L R B F2 R' F2 L R' D' L' U R2 D2 L2 R D' R' U' F L R B' F'
528.	9.45	L2 R B F2 U B' R2 B F' R B2 F' L D2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 U R2 B'
529.	11.00	L2 R B' F R D' F' R2 D2 U2 B F' U2 F2 D B' L2 B L R2 D U B' F' D'
530.	10.36	B' F' R2 B' D2 F2 R' B2 F' U2 L2 R' U L R' D U' B F' L2 B L2 D' U' B2
531.	9.00	L R B' D' L' B2 D2 U L' R2 B F' L' B2 D' R2 D2 U' F D L' B2 D2 U' F2
532.	11.65	R' D' U L' R' B2 R' B F' L U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' B L' R' D' U' B D' R'
533.	11.07	R B2 D U F U B R2 B D' F L R' F2 L2 R' F2 U' B' U L R2 B' L2 R2
534.	9.71	D2 U' B' L' B F2 L U2 B R B' F' L' R F' R2 D F D' L' B D' L R2 B'
535.	11.10	D2 B' D L2 D' U L2 R' B2 F L R' B F D' F2 R' D' B2 D2 B' R B2 F L
536.	9.41	F' L' U' F2 U B F L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R D U L2 R' B2 F2 R B2 U B L
537.	10.58	L' R B L D' U' B F' R B' U R2 B2 D R' U' L B2 D L' R' B2 L' D' U'
538.	10.46	L U' F' D2 U' L' R D2 U B L2 R2 B2 L' R U2 B2 L2 U2 B L R' U' F2 D'
539.	11.35	D2 R2 D' F2 L F D' B D' U' L' D' R' B2 F' L R2 D2 R2 F' D L' R2 B2 F
540.	10.44	U2 R' D' U2 L' U F2 L R2 U2 R' U2 L R' U' L F' U' L' U' L' R2 B2 R F
541.	11.94	D U' B2 L B2 R2 B' U2 L D2 L' B' F2 L R D U R' B' F' D2 B' D' U B
542.	10.01	L D2 L2 R B F2 D2 F2 L R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D2 R F' D2 U2 B' F2 L' R2 D' U
543.	10.94	B' D B2 F2 L2 R2 U F' L B L' R' F2 D2 U F' L' R' B' L R' D2 U B U
544.	11.63	F' L B2 F2 U' B F D2 R D' U' L R U B' D2 U' B2 F2 D F R2 F' D L
545.	10.07	B F2 R D L R D U R2 F D' R' U2 F2 U L' B' L2 B' F' D2 U2 F' R U2
546.	10.55	L' B2 L2 D' U2 F' L' R' D B2 L' R D2 B2 L2 B' L' R' U' B L2 U2 B D U
547.	11.25	F2 U2 L U' L D R' B2 F2 D' U2 R F D2 L' D' U' F' R' U2 B' F' U B' F2
548.	10.70	U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L B2 L' D' B' R D2 U' B2 U' F' L F' U2 L R' U' B F
549.	11.85	B' F R2 U2 B L' D U' F R F R B' L F D' U' R' U2 F' R D U' B' D'
550.	9.08	D' U R F2 L' R' B F2 R' D' L2 B' F2 D2 B2 R D L' R' F L2 F' U L2 F
551.	10.79	D2 U B' F2 L' R D2 U2 B' R D' U F D U2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 L D2 U' L R
552.	10.58	F L R' B F L' D2 L2 B' L' B2 L R' U F' D' U2 B2 F L R U2 R2 F2 R'
553.	8.15	L U' R2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' R2 F' L2 R' D2 L' R D2 B' R' B' F2 U' L' R' F D'
554.	8.88	B D' U B2 F U2 B' F L2 R2 F D2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B' F2 L D2 U' R' D' R
555.	11.66	R' F2 D2 U' L D' F U2 L R2 D L F L' B L D' L B2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 R2
556.	8.42	B2 F' L' R D' L' F U L' D U R' F' D' F' R' D F L B' D2 U2 B2 F U'
557.	9.97	B2 U L2 R' B' F2 R D' F U' F2 L2 D2 U' B F D' L R' D2 U L' R F2 L
558.	9.86	L2 R' B D' R' U' R' F' R2 B2 D' L' B F2 D' U R' D2 U2 B F' D2 L F2 L
559.	11.49	D2 U2 R2 B' F D L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 R U' R B' F D2 B2 F D U' R' F2
560.	9.32	D' L2 R2 U L R' F2 R F' U2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B F2 D2 U L R2 D U R2 U'
561.	10.90	L U B2 F2 D2 U B' F2 L R U B2 L B' F D B' F2 U2 L' B L' R D U
562.	12.42	B' F2 R2 U R' U2 B F2 L R B2 R' D2 U' R' B F2 D2 B F2 U2 B' F' D' U'
563.	8.91	R2 U' F2 L' B' F2 L R' B' L R2 B' R D' F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L R2 F' D2 B2 F
564.	9.80	D R2 B' F' D U2 R B' L' D' U' L2 R' F' L R2 D' U2 F2 R D2 U2 F U B'
565.	11.16	B' F U2 F U' F' L' R' D F L R B2 U' L' R' F2 L R D R' B2 U' B2 D'
566.	10.16	L2 B L B F D U' B' L U2 L' R F' D2 U2 B' D' U' L' D2 L' U' F' L2 R'
567.	13.14	B U L2 R D U2 L' R2 F2 L' R U R U R D' L B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 D' U F2
568.	10.03	R' U L' R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 L R' D U' R' B L' R B2 F' L D' B2
569.	11.12	R' D' U2 B2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 B D2 L' B2 F R' U2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' B D' U
570.	10.46	R U L2 R D U' F D B F L' R2 D U2 F2 D L' R' D' B L' R F' R' U
571.	10.93	D' U2 L2 B2 F R2 D U' B' D' U' L' F D2 U' F L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2
572.	9.72	R' D2 B2 F2 D L2 R D2 L' R2 B' F U' B L' B F2 L' R' D U2 B D2 F R
573.	10.18	U2 B L2 D U' L2 U L D' U' R' B' F2 L2 D' L2 F' U' L R' D U2 B' D2 B
574.	10.95	U L R2 B F2 L2 D' R D' B' F' L' D2 U' R B L' R2 D' L D2 U L' B2 D'
575.	10.00	D2 F2 L R D R2 U2 L' R2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B F' D U
576.	10.95	F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' R2 B' F D' B F2 L' R2 D2 U' F' L R2 F L B2 U2 R
577.	10.92	D F L U' B F' R U' L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F' L' R U B R' F L' D' F2 D
578.	10.64	L2 B R U' L F' R2 B' F' U R' D U' L D' B U2 F2 U2 B D' B' L2 R2 F
579.	10.74	D' U2 B L2 R F' D B' D2 U' F' U' L' R2 D U2 F2 D F2 D2 U' L R D2 R'
580.	11.29	D' B2 L R2 F L R2 B2 L2 R' B D' R2 B2 D U F D' R2 B L2 R B2 U2 R'
581.	10.16	D L R' F2 R D' R' D2 U2 L D F' U R2 U B' R2 B' D R' U B' F' D U'
582.	8.30	U' L B2 F2 L' R F2 R2 B F L B F' D2 U2 R' F D' B2 D' F' L2 R' B F'
583.	7.02	L2 R U' B L2 U R2 F D2 U F2 L U L' F D2 U B' F' R2 U R F L D
584.	10.29	D' B' F U L' R2 U L' R' D2 F' R' F2 U L R F2 L' B' F U L F2 D U'
585.	10.93	D' U2 L2 F L' U R2 U L2 U2 R U R' B L2 R2 U L' R' D2 L R' B' D L'
586.	10.57	U L' F' L' R' B2 U B' F' L D2 R2 D2 U F' D' U' R' D B F L B2 F2 L2
587.	9.60	D' L B2 L R' B U' B U2 B2 F2 U' L' U2 B2 L' U2 R' U L' D' F U B' R'
588.	10.90	B' L2 B2 U B' F2 L2 D2 U' R' D' L2 R U' R2 B2 F' R' D2 B' R B2 R2 D2 U
589.	10.05	B2 F L' F' L2 B2 F' D2 F' L' D' U' B2 L R D B' F2 L R' U2 L R2 D2 F2
590.	8.87	L2 R' B F' R' B2 F' R B2 F' L2 R D2 U R2 B' U B2 U2 B2 F D2 L' B U2
591.	10.01	U L2 R F' D L' R' B L2 B2 F' D2 B F2 U F L2 F2 L2 D2 B F U2 F U'
592.	9.26	B' F U' B' F' L R2 B F' D2 U' B D' U' F' L B2 L2 R' F2 D L2 R' B2 D'
593.	11.00	B2 L' R2 B F2 D2 F U2 R' D' U2 R2 B F2 D' B' D L2 R D' U' L2 R' U2 L2
594.	11.06	D L' F D2 U2 L' R' B R B F L2 R' D U2 B' F2 L' R B2 U2 L R' U2 F'
595.	11.15	B L' R' U L' R2 F' R' D' L U' F U2 B' F R U2 B F' D2 B D' U F D2
596.	9.07	L2 B2 U R2 B' R2 D F' D2 L' R' D R2 B' U' L R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2
597.	9.90	L2 R B2 L R2 F2 L' U' L R' D2 U' F2 R B F U2 R D2 U2 L' B F2 R' F2
598.	8.64	L B2 L R2 D' L2 R' D' R' D' U R2 B2 D' B' D' U2 L' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R2
599.	10.36	L' D' B U' L2 B' F2 U2 L' R D L R2 U2 L' F2 D' U' F2 L' R F' L R2 U
600.	9.12	L' R F L' R D F D U L' R' D B2 F L2 B' R2 B U' R U2 R2 U' B' D
601.	9.43	D' L' B F2 R' D2 B F' L' R2 D' U' R' U' L B2 F' U' B2 F L' R F2 U B
602.	11.68	F' L R' B2 F2 R U' F' D' U' R2 F2 D' U B' F' D F L R2 B2 D2 U' F L
603.	9.95	R F' D U2 F L R B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 U' B F U2 F' L B2 F' D2 U' F U'
604.	8.32	L2 F' L F' L R' F' D B F2 L R2 B' F2 L' R' U L D U' R' B' F2 L2 R'
605.	12.74	R' D U' F' R U B' R' B' F L' R' U B' R' B2 F L2 F L2 D U L' R' D
606.	10.03	B2 L2 R2 B' L' R' D2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R D2 B' F D2 U' F' U' L2 R' U
607.	11.29	D F D2 U2 F' L2 B2 F2 L D L R' F L' F' U B D B2 F2 U2 B' F' R2 D2
608.	9.70	F D2 U B F2 D U' L' R B' F' R F2 U B2 L F2 D U F2 D' B2 F L D2
609.	12.12	R2 D' R2 B F R2 U' R2 U2 F R F' D' B' F2 U' F' L2 D' U2 F' L2 R F L
610.	11.39	D' U F' L2 B2 D2 R2 D F D2 U' B D2 U2 B2 L' D U F D' F' R2 D B2 D'
611.	10.26	D' L' B' U R' U F U' F' L' D U' R' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 F U B F2 L R' U
612.	10.24	L' D' B2 L2 D' B F' L2 R D U' F2 L D' R F' L R U2 B F R' U' R F
613.	11.12	F' R D' R' B' F2 U2 L R B' F2 R' B2 F2 L D U' B D B F U B2 F2 L2
614.	9.61	D U L' R2 F' D' R2 B F D B2 R' B' L' R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R F L2 D2 B2 F
615.	9.25	F2 U' F' D2 U' F' L2 F2 U2 L' R2 D' L F' L R U' R' B' F' U B' F2 L' R
616.	9.29	L2 D' B' R B' F L' R2 U R D2 R' B F' L' R' D2 U2 L D2 U' B2 F2 D2 B
617.	11.95	D B2 L' B' R2 D U' B2 F' D2 U L R2 B' F' L U L F' L R2 D2 B' R' D
618.	9.02	U L U2 L D2 F' L' D2 B2 L B2 L R2 D2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 U F' L U2 F L
619.	11.57	B2 L' D U' L2 R U2 F2 L' R' D R' D' L' B F' L' R' B' L2 R D' U B' F
620.	10.88	L' F2 L R B2 D' F D' R B F R2 B2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L U' B R D2 U
621.	9.58	B D' U2 F' D2 U L' D' B' F2 D F' L' R2 B2 F' U' L' R' U2 L' D2 U2 L' F'
622.	10.23	B F2 L2 D B' D2 U' L F D' B2 F2 D' U' R' B' D' U2 L2 D2 U' L' R D2 U'
623.	9.05	B' D U2 B2 F' L2 D U' F' D2 F2 D2 R U2 B' F D' B D' L2 R F L' B2 F'
624.	11.54	B D' L F R' D L' U' L R' D' U R' B2 F' U2 L B' F2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' L
625.	10.21	F2 R' F D' U' B' F2 U2 B L D' U B F L' R2 D' B' U F2 L B' L' R' D
626.	10.74	F' U R B F2 R' U' F2 D' B' F D B F' D' L2 R' F' L2 B U L' F2 L2 B
627.	10.66	B2 F' D R U' B U2 B F' L2 B2 F L2 B2 F' L2 D2 U' B' F' D' F' U2 F' U2
628.	10.59	L' R2 U' L2 B' F2 R B2 D2 L' R' F2 D' U' B2 F' D2 F U2 B' F U F L2 F2
629.	7.67	B2 L' R D' B F' L D' U R' D U F L' B D2 U B' U2 F' R2 B' F2 L' R
630.	10.61	D2 F2 U L2 D2 U L2 R2 D' B D' B F2 D U2 R2 U2 L' U' B L R D L F2
631.	10.42	D' L' D U2 L R F2 L' U' R' D' L' R B' F2 R' B2 L R2 B D U L2 D' U
632.	11.04	U' R' U L R D2 B D U L2 U2 R B' F R' D2 U2 L B2 L D B D B F
633.	10.52	R B F' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 B' F' U2 R D2 U2 B' F' D' U' F2 D' U2 L' R' D L'
634.	10.23	U' L R2 D' U2 F' D B2 F' D' F2 R D L' D U F' D2 U L B2 F R F U'
635.	9.12	D F' L2 F' R2 U B F L' R' F2 L2 R2 B' U2 L' R' D2 U2 L R2 F' L R D'
636.	11.07	F R2 D2 U B2 D' U L' B F2 D' L' R' B F2 U2 B2 L2 R U F2 L' R2 B' F' 
637.	8.70	B2 F L' R D2 U R' U' B2 D U' R B2 F' U' F R2 F2 D' R B' U R' B2 L'
638.	10.12	D' U' F' U B F' L B2 F' R' U L U2 L' R D2 U' B L' R' D2 U' B2 L R
639.	7.22	B' F R D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' L' R' F2 D2 U2 F L' D U2 R D L F' L' U
640.	10.01	F L U' B2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D' L U' L2 R2 D' B2 L R' D U L R2 F2 R2
641.	11.08	R F R U B' F D2 U F L' R2 F2 R F U F2 L2 D' U B F' L' B' D' F
642.	11.22	L' R' F2 L' B L2 R B F2 L' D B2 D F R D2 F D L' D' U2 L2 B' L2 F
643.	9.79	U2 B D' R' B' F2 D2 R2 F' D' U' L2 U' B L2 D2 R D U B' F' D2 U B F2
644.	9.68	B' U' L' R' B R2 D U2 R' D' U2 L B2 F L2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 U' B F U2
645.	10.47	F2 L' R2 D' B' F' D R B2 F' R' F2 L' R2 F D' R U' R B F2 L B' F' U2
646.	10.69	R' D F L2 D' U B2 F' D' U F' R D' B F' D2 L R' B' L' R B F' U L2
647.	12.48	D2 R D' U' F2 R' U2 B L2 F2 D U' B' D' U2 L2 D L R' F2 L' R2 F D B'
648.	11.04	D2 U' L2 B' F D2 U2 B F R U' L R' D L2 D B' F' L R B' L' B D B'
649.	11.46	B L R D F' L2 R' B' F' L' B F L' D U' L' F' D' U L' R2 B R' U' R
650.	9.69	D2 U2 L2 R' U2 B F2 L D U B U2 B' F' D' L R' U2 B D U2 B' F' L' R'
651.	10.44	D' B' U R2 D' U B D' B2 F' U' R F U' B' R D' U F' R' B' U' B' L D
652.	7.57	D R2 D2 R2 U' L' R' U2 L2 R U' B' F L U' L' R2 F' D' U2 F' L2 D2 U' F
653.	8.83	B F' L R' D' L2 D' U2 B D2 L R2 F L2 R2 B' F U F D2 L' R U' B D'
654.	9.20	R2 U' B D' R2 F L R2 B' F2 R' F D2 U2 F D' U2 L' R2 B' F2 D U2 B R
655.	9.35	U2 L' R' U L F R' U' L2 R F' L2 D' L R D2 U' B2 F D U' R' D' F D2
656.	8.76	L' R2 D2 B' L2 U' R U R F2 U2 R' U' F' D' U B' F R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B L
657.	12.38	D U' F D U' F L R2 D L D U' L' B L' R' B2 F2 L R2 D R' F' D B
658.	10.57	B2 F2 L2 B2 D R' B L B' F2 U' B F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B D B' U2 B D2 U
659.	7.96	L' R2 B2 F' U' B F D2 L2 F' D2 U R' D L2 R2 U L2 R U2 B' D' L2 B F2
660.	11.75	B' F L B2 U2 L' R' F' D2 U2 F' D' L' U' F' D L' D U L2 R F2 L2 B' F
661.	10.38	L D' U' B L' R' D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B' F L2 R' B D2 U R2 F2 L' R2 D2 B
662.	10.39	F' U B2 D2 U2 L' D' U L' R2 F2 D2 U B U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L' R U B' F
663.	10.24	D B F D' U F U F U' L R D2 U2 L' R2 D U2 L' R2 F' D' L U2 F2 R2
664.	8.91	D2 F L R' D2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' B F2 D2 U L2 B2 L' R B' D' F2 L' D2 U'
665.	9.80	B2 L' D' U' R U' B' F' D2 U' F L' R2 B2 L' R2 B' L2 B2 F2 U L R D' L2
666.	9.33	D U' R2 U' B2 L' B F2 D2 U R2 B' F2 U B F L2 R D U2 F2 L' R2 B2 F'
667.	10.05	D U' R' D2 B2 R' B2 F' U2 F' L B' F2 D2 B2 U F' R D' L' R B' F' L F
668.	9.56	L F U' F L' R2 U2 F2 L' B' F2 U' R2 B L' U B2 R2 U2 F' L' R D U R
669.	8.88	U2 L D2 U2 B2 D U' B F D' U2 R' B F' D' U' B L2 R' U2 L F R2 B F'
670.	10.31	L' R B' F R2 F' L' B2 F D2 U B L R F U L2 F U2 L R2 D' B F' U'
671.	13.75	B F2 L B2 L F D' U' L' B F' L' R' D2 U B2 F2 U' L R' B D B2 F2 D'
672.	9.52	B' D2 U2 B F' U2 B F R' D2 U' R B2 R U' B' F2 R' D2 U' F' L' R' F2 R'
673.	11.16	B' F D2 U B' F2 D U' F' D2 R' D' U B2 F D' F' L' D U L' B' U2 B F2
674.	10.61	U' F D2 U' L R' D2 L' R B2 L' R2 D B2 F2 L U F' D2 R' F2 L' R D' L'
675.	12.20	R D L U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F D B2 F2 U B2 F L R' D R F' R D' L2 R D'
676.	12.13	B U B' F' D2 U R U F' R' U2 L2 R' B U' L R B U L2 D U' F2 D' F'
677.	8.11	R D' B2 F' U R2 B2 R' B L D' L R' D' U' R2 B F' L R F2 L R F2 U'
678.	10.74	L B' U2 B' U B' F L B2 F2 D' U2 L' D U R D2 U' B' L R2 B2 D2 U2 R'
679.	7.16	B2 L' R2 B' F2 R B' L2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 D U' B L' D F2 D' U L2 R2 F2 R2
680.	8.72	B' D' B2 F D U2 B2 F2 U2 R U' B2 U B' L U B' U B F' D2 R D' U2 R
681.	9.21	B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B F2 U' B2 D' F2 L R2 D U F L D' U L D' U2 R' B R'
682.	9.00	U L F' L R2 B' F2 R B F' U' L R' D' U' B' F U' F L' R2 F2 D' L2 R2
683.	9.97	U B' F' D' U2 L2 R B F2 L2 U2 B F L B' F' U' F2 D' F U' L' B D2 F'
684.	9.67	R2 D' U2 B' D2 F' L2 U' R' D2 U R' B D2 L' U2 B F D' R2 U R' F' R2 B
685.	10.70	L' U L R' U B F2 L R2 F' U L' R2 B' F' L' R' F L2 R D' U2 B2 R2 B
686.	7.90	B F' U' R' D' F2 D' R' B F2 D2 L' B2 F' R D2 B' U B' D2 U L2 F' R' U'
687.	9.95	L F R F L2 R2 D' L B2 F' D U2 B2 F2 D' B L R' F U' B' F' R B F
688.	8.33	B' U2 R F U2 L2 F L' D' U' F' D' B R2 B D' R' D L2 R' B' L D' R' F2
689.	8.18	B' U F2 L R B F D' R F' D B' F' D2 B F' L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R D L' R2
690.	10.01	D' U R' B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L R U R2 B2 F2 L R' D2 B2 L' R2 F' L D2 L R
691.	11.22	D U2 R D' U' R2 B' D U' L F' L2 D' U' R2 D2 U' L2 R F' R B2 R D2 U'
692.	10.68	L2 U B' L' R' B L R B F D' U L' R' U B D2 U2 R D2 F R' U L2 R2
693.	7.81	B' F L R D L' R' B F L D2 U' L2 F2 L2 R U2 F' L2 D' U2 L R' B2 F'
694.	10.05	U' F2 L R D' F2 U2 L B' F D' U L2 B2 D U L2 U' L' R' B D' U2 R' B
695.	8.61	R D U2 F' U B F2 D' F2 D2 U F2 D2 L R2 B' D2 L D' U B2 F2 R B2 L2
696.	9.74	F2 L2 B' F L' D' L2 U2 B2 F L2 F' D U L B' D' L R2 F' R U B' R2 D
697.	10.62	R' B D2 F' D' L2 D' B2 L B' F L' B2 F' D2 B U L' B F D' U' B' L2 F'
698.	10.98	D B2 L2 R B F2 L2 R2 D2 B F2 U2 B' R2 D R B2 D L R F2 R B D2 U
699.	7.31	L2 B2 F L R D U2 B F' D' L2 R2 B2 R D2 U' L' R2 B' F D U2 B2 L' R2
700.	11.02	B' D R2 B R' B F2 L R2 D F' U B F' R' B2 D2 U' R U B L2 R U' R
701.	11.62	B2 F L' D2 U L' F2 U' B F2 L2 B' F L' D2 B' R2 B F D2 B' F2 L B' R
702.	11.15	L R' B' F2 L D U2 L2 D U L' U' B R U L2 R' B' L2 R D2 U2 B2 F' R'
703.	10.01	L' B2 L' R B2 F' R2 D' U2 L' B2 F D' L R' B2 D R2 F L D2 U2 L R2 F
704.	9.19	U' R B2 D L' R B F D2 F2 L2 R B' L U2 L' R2 B L B' F' L D2 B U'
705.	9.53	U' B F' D' L R' U' F D2 L R F' L' R' B2 D2 U B' F2 D F D2 U L B2
706.	10.43	F2 L' U' F U' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' R D2 R' D' U' F R F U' B2 F' L2 B2 F D2
707.	9.99	B' D' U2 L2 D' F' D R D2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 R2 B' F' D U' F U2 L2 R' F2 D'
708.	10.27	B' L B2 R' D' U B' D' B D2 L' R B' F2 U' R2 B F' L' R2 B2 F2 L' F' L'
709.	8.76	L' U2 R F L' B2 F2 D' U L' D2 L R' D B F D2 U F' D2 B D' B F2 U'
710.	10.49	B' U2 L' B2 F2 L' R' D' B F U' L D' F' R2 B L' R2 B D2 R2 D' B2 D F
711.	9.03	B' R' D2 L' R2 F' L F2 D2 R F' L' F' D B' F L' R2 D' U2 L2 D' U B L2
712.	10.78	B2 L' R' D' U B' R2 D U' L' D' U' B' F' L R2 B R2 D2 L2 D U2 B' F' U'
713.	12.23	D2 F D2 B R' B' D' U F' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U L' R U' R' B F L R2 B2 F
714.	10.90	F' L2 R D' U' L2 F L' R' F' D U2 F' D2 U' F2 L' D' U2 L B' L2 B U2 L2
715.	10.24	L' R' F' L U B F' L B F' L' F' U2 L' B2 F2 D U' L' B2 F' L' R2 B' R'
716.	12.13	F2 D' B' F' U2 L' B2 U' B U B' L' D2 F L' D U' L' F2 L' R F U2 B2 F
717.	12.01	L B F' L R' F' D2 U L B' L U2 L R' B F L2 R D2 L B F2 L' D' U'
718.	10.01	R' B U2 L' U' L R' B2 L2 D' U R' B D2 F' R2 B' F R2 F' L2 R F' L' R
719.	11.37	F R' B' F2 L' B2 F L' R2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R D U F2 L2 U' B' F D L' B2
720.	9.60	F' L' R F L' B' F' L R B2 F D2 U L' D' U' L D2 B' F2 D' U' B D L'
721.	9.53	F' L' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 R U R F R D2 U B R B' U' L2 U' B U2 L U2
722.	9.94	L' F U B2 L U F' D' U R2 U R' B' U B2 F' D' U' B2 L' R2 D U2 R2 F
723.	10.66	F' L2 D U2 L' B' F L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 L' R2 B2 R2 D U' B2 L D
724.	11.26	B' L R2 B' F R2 B2 R B2 F L2 F' R' F' U2 L2 D' U' B' F' D U2 B R2 U
725.	10.20	D' U2 R2 B F' L' B' F2 D2 U2 B' F R' D' L D2 U' F L' R D B' D U F'
726.	10.01	B2 F' D2 U L2 R' B2 F' R' U2 R' D' L' R2 D' U2 F' D2 L R U2 B' U L' F
727.	9.29	F D U B2 F U2 B' F' D2 U2 F' L' D' B' F' D' L' U L R D U R B' F'
728.	8.99	B L' R2 F' L R' U2 R' D U B2 F D2 L R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F L R' U' B2 F2
729.	9.05	L2 R2 D B U' L R U L' R' D' B U B' D' U L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' F U L2
730.	12.34	D' F2 L2 F' L U' L' B2 U2 R B2 D' U' L B2 F R' U2 R2 F' U R2 U B2 F2
731.	10.51	D U' F' L' R2 U' R2 B2 L B D' U B' F L R2 B' F' U F2 D U' B2 L D2
732.	12.97	L B2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R' B L' B D L' D' L B2 R' U' B D2 U L2 D' U2 L
733.	9.91	B2 U2 B2 F R U2 B U B' D U2 L' R B L' R U2 L' U L' D2 U L2 R' B'
734.	10.54	R U F R' B2 D B L2 R2 B' L F U2 B' U2 L R D2 F' D' U L D2 U2 L2
735.	9.81	L R' F2 D' F' L2 R U2 L' R D2 L D' U' B' F D' R2 F' L R D U R' U2
736.	7.78	L' R D' U2 L B F2 L' R' U' L B' D' U' R2 D2 U R2 F2 L D F2 R' U' R2
737.	10.96	R D U' R B2 F2 U L' R' D2 U2 L' U2 F' U' F D' F U R' U R D2 L' U'
738.	9.48	U2 F L2 R2 F U F' D2 F' U' L2 B U2 F' D' U L' D L B F' L' R2 D U
739.	9.61	F D2 U2 R2 D' B F' D' B L F2 L R B2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B L' R B' L R2
740.	8.75	B R2 B' F' R' D L2 B2 L B' D' L R2 U2 L2 B L R' D' L2 F' D B2 F2 U
741.	9.93	U B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D' U2 B2 L' R' B' L R F' D2 U R' B L B' R2 B D2 U
742.	10.42	B2 F2 L F' D2 L' R' B2 R B' L2 R2 D2 B' L' B F2 R2 B L' D' L R' F2 D
743.	10.24	D2 U' L2 B' F2 D U2 L' R2 D' U2 L2 R F2 L' D' U2 L' R' F2 U B2 L2 R B2
744.	11.20	B F2 R B' D2 F L' D U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' D2 R' D' L B' D' U2 F' L
745.	9.96	U2 L U2 L D L2 U' B2 L' R D' U' R' D F2 D' U' B2 U2 R2 B2 F' R F2 D
746.	12.79	D U' F2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R U L2 B2 F2 U B2 F' L2 R D' U' B F2
747.	11.58	D2 U2 L' R U F' L' R F L2 D U2 L R B F' D' L' R' B R' D' B' U L'
748.	10.90	U L' U2 L F' L R B F2 L B' D U' B' F' D2 F2 D2 U' B2 F U2 L F2 R'
749.	8.26	D' U' B' L2 B2 U R' U' L' R D' L2 R D' U' L B2 F2 D L' U' B F D2 U
750.	10.90	U F2 D' B2 F' U' L' B' F L' R D U' L' B' F' U L2 D2 U2 L D' F' L2 D'
751.	10.31	D U' L R2 D2 F' U' F' L F' D2 B2 L B2 F' L' R2 B D2 U' F' D' R2 U L'
752.	10.07	B2 F2 R B F R D L2 R B D2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D U2
753.	10.68	D U' R2 D2 U' F2 D U2 B2 U F U B2 R2 B U2 B' F L' R2 D L2 R' B2 F
754.	9.95	F2 L' R2 D2 L R B' U2 L2 U' L' R U F' R B2 F' L R F U2 L2 R2 U' B2
755.	9.31	D U2 B' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 R F2 L2 R D2 B U2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 U
756.	10.60	U' B R F2 U R2 B' D U L' B2 F D2 U' B' F' D L' U' L' R' D U B' L'
757.	9.56	U2 L' D B' F U2 L' R2 F U2 R2 D R B F2 D2 F2 L R2 D2 U F2 L' U2 F
758.	10.35	D2 U R B' F' R D' U' F2 R2 B' F U B2 F D2 U2 B D R B' U' R2 D2 B2
759.	10.10	L2 R2 D' U' F2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 D2 L' D' B2 L R2 U' B' F' L2 D U R' D B
760.	8.60	B' D2 L2 U F D' R' B F R' B F' R B2 F2 D' U B F' L R2 B F2 L' U
761.	8.94	L' B' D' R' D2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 B D U L2 R2 F L2 B2 D' L' R2 D U L2 D'
762.	9.01	R F2 L U F2 L' U2 L' D U2 B2 R' B F L' R' D2 U2 L' D L U' B' D2 U2
763.	9.89	B' F' R' F' L R B L' R2 U L U2 F2 U F D2 R D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 F
764.	12.35	B D L R U2 B' L R F2 D2 U' B' F L' B U B2 F2 L2 R' D U F' R2 U
765.	9.40	D U' F' R' F2 D2 L D' U' L R2 B2 L' D' U L R2 D' U' F2 R' U' F' L' B'
766.	7.81	L' R B F L' F' D2 B2 F U B F L' B' D' U' L' R2 D' U2 L2 B F' D' R
767.	8.41	B D' L' R U2 B2 L F' D' U' L R' B D' U2 F L' U L' R2 F' D' B2 F U2
768.	10.58	L' R B' F2 L' R' D F' L2 R' B' R B U F R' D2 U' L' R2 U B2 F' D2 F2
769.	10.10	F2 L' U' B2 D U B2 F' R2 D U R U R' F' D2 F D2 R D2 U F L2 D' B
770.	10.12	D2 F' D U B' R D2 F' L2 D2 U L' R2 D R2 D' B2 F' D2 R B' F U' F' U
771.	12.38	U' L' D2 R U2 F2 R' D2 U L2 R F' U' L2 R2 B F' R2 B' F' D' B2 F' L2 D
772.	12.32	B' D' R D' F' D L2 R2 U' B U B U' B' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U B' R' B' F U'
773.	9.95	L R U2 B F' L R' D' U L' R2 D' U' R2 B F D U2 L U F2 L' B2 D2 R
774.	9.26	F L' B2 F2 U L' D U F' R' B L2 B2 D2 U2 L D U L' F' L2 B2 U B2 F
775.	10.37	L B' L2 D U' F2 L' R B F' L2 R2 D' U' L R U2 F' D' U2 L' R' U R2 U'
776.	10.39	R F' U B2 F' D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B F U2 L R B' L2 R2 D U R B'
777.	9.09	L R D L R2 B F' R B F2 U2 L' U R U F' D L R' B' L' R2 B F2 U2
778.	11.10	L' D2 U B' F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U' B2 D F' R B' F2 L2 R B2 F2 L' D U2 F2
779.	9.56	L2 D2 U' B' F2 R' D U L' R D2 U' L' F' D' U B D U' F' D U2 B2 F' D'
780.	11.32	L' B2 L2 D U R F L U' F2 U2 L' R D2 R2 B U2 L' R D B F L R' D2
781.	11.70	D' U R2 U' L B' F2 R B2 L R2 D2 U2 B U2 L U L' U' L' R B F2 D U2
782.	11.95	L D' L2 R B' L2 R2 U' L' R2 F2 D' U L2 R2 U' L2 R' D F2 U2 B' F D' B2
783.	8.74	B2 R B2 F U2 L2 F L' B2 D U B L B' F2 D L' B F L' B L B F2 U2
784.	9.86	R U' R' B' F' D U' L' R' D2 U' R' D2 U' L U2 F2 L' R B2 F D' U L' B
785.	8.76	B2 L' R' B' F D2 R2 D L R2 B U' B' R' D' B2 D2 L2 D' B' F2 D' U2 R' D2
786.	8.82	L' R2 D2 B L' R' U' F' U2 L D2 R' D' U2 B R' U2 B' F2 L' R' D2 B2 F2 R'
787.	9.98	U2 B F D2 L2 B' F' U' L' R' B' F U L' D B2 U R B' F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L'
788.	8.74	D2 U' L2 R U B' U2 F2 R2 D' B F' R2 B2 F2 R' D' B F' R' D2 U L2 R' F2
789.	7.94	B' F2 L' R D' U B' U' B F L B2 F2 U' L' R2 D2 U' R' D' U2 B F' L' B
790.	14.78	L' D' U' R2 B2 D2 F L U2 B2 L' R' B2 F' L' D2 U' F' L R' D' F2 L2 U' L
791.	9.12	L' R2 F' R F L R F' D2 L2 B2 U' B L2 R B F R' B' D' U L R D2 U
792.	9.09	L' R2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 L' R B' F2 L' U2 B2 F' L R' B2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L' R2
793.	9.04	B' L2 D F L F D' F2 D' U' F D' U' B' F2 U R' D R2 D2 U' B' L R' U'
794.	10.40	U2 F L' R' D U' L D U' L F D2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 L U' R2 U2 L' R D' L
795.	9.51	B2 L2 R' U' B2 L' D2 L' D' F L' R F D R2 U' L B' L D' L2 R2 B2 F' L2
796.	9.79	F U2 B2 L R D2 B2 L R' F2 R2 B2 F D' B F2 D2 R' U' F L2 D2 F2 D U
797.	10.24	F2 D U2 B' F' L' R B' D' U R U L D2 B2 F D F' R' D2 U' B D' U' B
798.	12.16	B2 U' L' D U2 L' U2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U' L' R2 D' L2 R D B' L2 D2 U L' R2
799.	10.13	U2 F L2 R' D2 B F L2 R' B' F2 L R2 F' R2 U' R F2 L R' B2 L' U L B2
800.	10.85	R' U2 B' F D' B2 U' F' L2 U L' R' B' D U' L' B U' F2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 U2
801.	10.69	L2 D2 L' D B F2 D' B F' D2 B' F D2 B F D' U2 L' D' B' F2 R2 F' L D2
802.	10.91	F U2 L' F D R' B F D' F2 D' B L' R2 D2 L' R' U2 F U F2 R D U2 L'
803.	9.76	L2 R D U' F2 R' D2 U L2 U L U2 R F L U' R2 U2 L' R' U' L R' B' F
804.	12.50	L D2 L R2 U2 L' D' U' L' R2 D' B F2 D B L R2 U B L2 R2 D' L' R U'
805.	9.34	D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R B' F U L' B' D U B F D L R' U F U2 B' F' U' B
806.	9.32	F U' L' B' D' U' B' F2 U2 B' F L U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' F D U2 R D2 U'
807.	11.15	L' D B F' L' U' L F2 L' R' D U R' U L' B2 D' U2 L' R D' U R' D2 U'
808.	8.90	D B' L' R U2 B' F L D2 L' R' B' U2 L' D U' B2 F L2 B F L' B2 R' B2
809.	11.10	B' F2 D F L2 D' U2 B D2 U L' F' D' U' F' L' D U2 F' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L
810.	10.78	U2 R2 D2 U' L2 R' F' D' F' D U R F' L2 B' D' L R B R' B2 F D U2 F
811.	10.06	B' F' D2 U2 B F' L' R2 B2 F2 R B' U F2 L2 F' R2 B F R2 U L R B2 F'
812.	9.27	U' B2 D2 U2 L' R B' F D' R' B' F' D' U' F' U B D R U' B' F R2 B F
813.	10.66	D' U' L' R2 B U' B2 D U' L' R' D' U2 R' F2 L2 R' F' D2 U L2 R' D' B' U2
814.	7.96	R B F2 L R' D' F L2 B2 F L' R2 B2 F' D U L R' F L' U' F' L' F2 D'
815.	10.82	D U L2 B2 L2 D' U F R2 U2 L D2 U2 B' R' B F2 U F D U2 B' F' D2 U
816.	10.65	F2 D2 U' R' U R D2 U' R' F' L' R2 D L R2 D U L' D L2 D B2 L' D' R2
817.	10.93	D' U L' F' L2 D U2 L' R' D' U2 R' B' R2 U' L R D2 B' R F2 U' L' D U2
818.	7.56	B' R D U F2 D' U2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 D' U' B2 U2 B' U L' R2 B' U F2 D2 U'	wtf
819.	11.35	B2 F2 D2 U R' B D U B D2 U' R2 D U' R' D2 U B' D U2 L B D' U2 B'
820.	10.45	B' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L D' U2 L2 R D2 F R F R' U' R2 B L2 U' R B' F U'
821.	8.06	L2 R' F D U F D2 U2 L' B' L2 D' U2 B' L' D2 U' R U L' U' R2 F D2 R
822.	9.22	R' F2 R' B F D' U' B2 F L' B2 F D F' U L2 B' F2 L F' U' F2 L2 U B'
823.	7.90	F' L' R' D2 R' D2 B' L2 R D' U2 L R2 B2 F' R2 D F' D2 R F' L R2 D2 L'
824.	10.11	L' F L D2 U B' F2 U R' F' D U2 R B2 D2 U2 B F U' R' B' L' R2 D L'
825.	10.15	F D2 U' L R2 U L2 R F' D2 L2 R' U B2 F2 R U2 L R2 D' U B2 F2 L' R'
826.	8.55	U' F D B U2 R2 B' F' L2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 R' D2 B' U' B F2 L' R B2 F' D
827.	10.92	B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U L R D2 U L2 R2 D U R2 D B2 R2 U L2 R' D2 U' B
828.	9.96	R' B F R B' F' R B2 D L2 U' L' D2 U2 L R F' D' U' F L' D F' D' F
829.	10.22	D2 U' B2 F2 L' D U' L R D' U2 R D2 F R2 D' F' D2 L' U' B2 F' D' U' F2
830.	12.70	L R' U2 B2 L2 R' D R2 B D2 B' D' U B' F L R D2 U R' B U L2 U' R2
831.	9.55	R B2 F' R2 D2 U B F2 R2 D U' L U2 L' R2 B' F R2 F' U B' F U' B F
832.	9.83	F L' D F D' B' D' U2 L' R U B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' F' L R' B2 U' B'
833.	10.40	R D2 F2 U B' L D' U L' B2 F D2 U2 L U' F L' R D2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2
834.	11.02	D2 L' R2 B2 D R2 D B' D F' U2 B' R B2 U R B F' D' B' F' D' R2 B' F
835.	12.01	B2 L2 B F' R' F' L' R2 B L R U B' D U' L R2 F2 U' L2 F' U F2 D2 F2
836.	9.74	L' U2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 R' B' U F L2 B2 R' B' D R' D U2 F D U2 L2 R D
837.	10.15	D' U' L' D' U' R U2 R' B L' D R D2 U B F2 D U2 F2 U R2 D2 U L2 R'
838.	8.69	D' B2 F L R' D U' B' L R' D' U B2 L' R2 D2 U R' F D2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2
839.	9.74	D U2 B' F' D' L' D' U' F' R' B' F' D' U2 L B2 L B2 L D R' B' F' D' F'
840.	9.98	D2 L' U B2 F' D B2 U' F L' B' R' F' L' B2 F' D' U' L' R' D' U2 B' F R'
841.	8.88	U2 B2 U' R' B L R B2 F L2 R' B2 F' L' F2 L2 B D2 U2 L' R D U' L2 U2
842.	10.02	R B' R B' F2 R' U2 B F L' R D2 U B' L B2 R2 D2 U2 L R2 U' B' F U
843.	12.09	F2 D2 L2 D' B L F2 R2 B' F' U' B2 F' L2 R2 F' L R U B2 F' R B2 F2 D
844.	8.86	U F2 U' B F L R F' L F D U2 L2 R2 D2 B' F' R' F2 R D2 U R B' R'
845.	12.43	L D' L F2 D2 U' L' B' D' U' L2 R' U2 L2 D2 U' R B2 R2 B F2 L R' D' R2
846.	10.28	U' F' L2 U' R D U' L' R D L' F' L2 R' D2 U L2 U2 R' B' F2 L' R2 B F
847.	10.65	U' L2 B2 F' R' B' F' D2 U2 B L2 B2 D U B L F D U' F2 U' R2 F' D' R'
848.	12.05	U2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 U' B F2 L2 B F' D U' L' F' D' F' D2 B' F2 L R' B2 F2
849.	11.29	L' F D2 L' R B F D U' B F' D2 U2 B U L R2 F2 R U2 F' R2 B' F' D'
850.	10.07	F2 D F2 R2 B2 R' F' D U B2 D' U2 B2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D U' R2 D2 F2 D'
851.	10.08	D' U B L' R' F2 R U' B D R' D R U B' F' R U' L D B' D' U' F2 L2
852.	10.07	B2 D U' L2 R' B F' L' D2 R B' L2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 D' U B' F' R' B'
853.	8.50	L2 R2 F' D' R2 U' L' R2 D L F' L' F2 L R F2 L' F U2 L R2 D' U2 R2 F
854.	9.61	B' L' R2 F L2 R D2 B L' R U2 L B' U B U' F2 U L' R D2 U B2 F2 U'
855.	8.26	D' U2 B' L2 R' U B F2 D R' D' L R B L' R B2 L2 R' U' L' F2 L2 R U
856.	8.97	D2 L2 D U2 R' D2 B2 F D' U' L R' B' R' D' U' B2 D U2 F U2 L' R2 D F'
857.	11.08	R B F L2 U B2 L' R U' L R2 D U L' R' B F2 R' B F D2 B2 U R' F'
858.	8.93	L R2 B L' R' B2 F U' F' U2 L B' F L' F' U F2 D U' F D2 L R' U2 R
859.	9.90	B2 F R' U B2 U2 B2 F' D U2 B F' L' D U2 R' F2 D U' L U2 R2 B2 F L'
860.	10.64	U2 B R' D2 U2 B U' B D' U' F' D2 U' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 R' U2 B L' R2 D
861.	10.06	D' U2 L R' F2 L' R2 D2 U B L R D' F' R' U2 R2 B' L2 R F' R' D2 R' U
862.	10.80	R D2 B' U2 R B' F L' D' U R B2 F' D' L' R2 B F2 D U' B F' L R2 U'
863.	12.42	R' D2 U' B' F U L R' B' U' B' F' U' B' L2 R' D' R' F D2 L2 D' U' L2 R2
864.	12.04	D2 U B' D2 R B2 F' U B U B' F' R D2 B' L2 R U2 L' B2 L2 R2 F U' R'
865.	10.14	B D' U L2 R F' U2 R' D2 U' L' D U' F2 D' R2 F D' B2 R' B L' B' L2 D'
866.	10.34	L2 B F D2 U2 B L' B F' D2 L2 R D U2 B' R' U B2 D2 B2 L' D' L2 R D'
867.	10.02	D2 F' D2 U B2 F' L' D' F D' U' B L2 R2 U' R' D U' B D B' R B F2 L2
868.	10.27	R2 F D B R' F U F2 L F2 D2 U2 L' R2 D' U2 R D U' B2 F' L' B2 D F
869.	10.55	B F2 L' R D2 B F D2 F2 U' B' U2 F' R2 U' L R' D' B' L U2 L' D U2 B2
870.	8.19	B2 L D' U' B U' F' L' B L2 D' L B2 F U' B F L2 R2 F2 D' U B2 L2 R'
871.	8.65	R2 D' U' B F U2 B F L2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 R' B F' L2 R D' L U' L R' D'
872.	10.34	B2 F' L' R' B D2 U R' B L2 R D' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' B2 L' U L2
873.	9.73	L2 B' L' R B' F2 U2 L' B' F L2 D2 L2 R' B' F D B2 U' L B F2 D U' L'
874.	12.17	R2 U' B U' L2 D' F U' B F' D2 B L2 B2 L' R2 D' R' D' U B L' D U' B2
875.	9.83	B' D U2 R D U' F' U R2 B F D2 U2 B' F D2 U' L' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B'
876.	12.03	B2 F U B2 U L R B R' B D L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 R' B' D' U' L' R' U'
877.	11.55	L' R' B' F' D B2 F R2 B D2 U' R2 U B' F2 R D2 F U L' R2 B D2 U L2
878.	9.40	R2 F R F L2 B D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R' B R2 D' L' U' F L' U2 B2 F U' R2
879.	11.05	B F R' F2 U2 L2 R D2 B' F2 D' R D' B' U B L' U' L2 D2 F D2 U' B U
880.	10.90	L2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' R B' F D U' B F U2 L' R D U' L2 R D2 L' R2 F' R2
881.	10.86	F D2 U R2 B F' D2 R' B' L2 R' B' U2 R2 F L2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 R
882.	8.29	U2 L2 R' F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D U L2 R' B' R' B2 L' D
883.	8.41	B F L B' U2 L R2 B' F2 L2 R D' U2 B2 F D' U' L D' L B' D2 U B2 L2
884.	10.20	D2 U2 R' B' D' U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R' B D B' U' R B' D B U' L F R' D2 U2
885.	8.38	U L B' F D' U' L2 B F' D' U2 B L' B D U2 B L' R F U2 L' U F R2
886.	9.52	D' U' B L2 R2 B2 F' L' R B R2 F' D U2 L2 D' R B' F R2 F' L R2 B L2
887.	9.86	D B F' R' B R U L' R2 U2 R2 U' R' D L2 R' B' R2 B' F D B' U L U2
888.	12.64	L2 R2 B2 L' R2 B R2 F' L2 R' U F R D' F U' L R2 U2 B F' D2 U' B2 F2
889.	9.56	U' B' F' D' B F L B' F' U B' D2 U L D2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 U F' D2 U'
890.	9.44	D' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' F R B L2 R' B F D2 R' F' L' R' D2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 U2
891.	11.37	B' L B' F' U2 L' F R' B' F' L' R2 U2 B2 R F D B' F' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2
892.	9.85	B2 L2 R D' F2 D R' D U2 L' B' F2 L' R U2 R2 D B F D2 U2 L2 B U F
893.	12.39	U2 B' R' D' U2 B2 F' D2 F U B D' U B' L2 R F2 U R2 D' F' L' D U R2
894.	10.08	D B2 L2 B F2 D U2 F2 L' R2 U' B L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' R B L R B F2
895.	9.32	U' B2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 U L U2 L B F2 L' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 D' U B D U2
896.	12.38	U L' R' D2 B2 F' R2 U' F' D B2 F' U' B2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D U R2 B2 F R
897.	9.14	D U' B2 R' F2 D2 F' D2 F L R F U2 R D2 U R' D U' L R2 U' F2 L' R'
898.	9.68	D U2 L R' B F' L U F' L2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' F' R' U2 L' R U B2 D2 L D2
899.	10.92	D' U' L2 R2 B D' U F2 L2 F2 L D L2 D2 B2 D' U' L D' B D' U' B2 R F2
900.	11.23	D L2 B' D B' U2 F2 D B D U' L2 B' U' L R2 U R' D' R' B' F2 D B' F
901.	10.69	B2 F2 L2 D' U F D F' R U2 F' R U L2 B' F R F2 L U2 R2 B R' U B'
902.	8.88	B2 F' U' B' F' R2 B F' L U' B L' B2 F L2 B2 F' U B F2 U L F2 D2 R
903.	7.82	L' B2 F' U2 B2 U B' U2 L' R' U2 B2 L' R U2 B' R' D U F' L2 R' D' U' L'	wtf
904.	9.65	U2 R' B2 U' L2 R' F' D' U F D B' U2 L R' B U' R2 B' F' D2 L2 R F2 R
905.	8.92	D U2 F D' L R2 U2 L' R' F2 D' B2 F' D L2 F U' L D' U' L' R2 U' L R2
906.	8.53	D2 U' L B' L2 R D' U' B' D B2 D2 U F L' R' F2 U B U2 R' B2 F L2 D'
907.	9.93	F D' U2 B2 F U' B' U L' R' D' B F L2 B' F L2 U R' B2 F' L R2 D2 U
908.	9.45	L' B L U R' B' L D' U2 R' B2 U F U' L2 B2 F' D' U R U R2 D U' F2
909.	8.44	B L2 R U L D U2 B' F D' B' F2 D2 F L' R' U2 B2 F2 D F' U' L R2 U'
910.	11.36	B' F' U B F2 L' U B' F2 L' R D2 B2 D2 B L' R B2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 R' D2
911.	10.70	F' D2 U' B2 F L2 D2 U2 B' D' U F2 L' B2 L R' D' U2 F2 L' F R2 D U' R2
912.	9.91	L2 D L2 R' B L2 R D L U' B' F' D2 U2 L D L2 R U2 B' D F R' D R'
913.	9.97	R2 U2 R D2 U' L' B F L2 B2 L2 D U' R' U2 L' R D2 U' L' B2 F L2 F2 U
914.	11.36	B F' R2 D2 U L2 R U' R2 D2 U2 R2 F' U' B U B2 F' L' F D' U' B' F' D'
915.	11.47	L' D U' F D' U2 L R' U L2 R' D2 U' B2 L F2 D' L' U F2 D2 U2 L2 R U2
916.	9.11	L R' B' D' L D2 U' B F' U' L2 D2 U2 F2 D' U' B2 D U2 B F2 D' L2 R U'
917.	9.21	D2 U B2 F' R2 U2 L2 R B2 L2 F2 R' U2 B' F' L B2 F2 D L' R' B2 F2 R F'
918.	10.49	L B2 F U' L2 D U L2 R D2 U' R2 D' U2 R U F' U' L D L2 R2 D' L2 F'
919.	10.72	B R' D2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 R2 B' F2 U F U2 L D2 L F' L2 B' D' L R
920.	10.17	U2 R' U2 L' R2 U L2 R D L2 R B F' U' L F L2 R B F D2 L' R2 D R
921.	12.26	B R2 F' R' D2 B2 L' D2 U' L D U F L2 U' R' U' R F' R D' U R2 D2 L2
922.	11.31	R' B F R2 D' B2 F' U B U B2 L2 B' L2 R D' L B L2 R B2 D L2 R U
923.	8.11	B2 L2 R B F2 L D' U' L2 U' L' D U B' F L' R D U' L B2 F' R B' F
924.	11.81	L2 F' R' B2 L R U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D U R' D2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L D2 U'
925.	12.62	F D2 F' R2 B R' B2 U2 B' D2 F2 D F L' B' F L D U' B2 F D' B2 R' D
926.	10.48	F D U' B2 D2 B' D B2 F' D U2 L' B2 L B2 F' D U2 F2 L R B F D B
927.	9.88	D2 U' R2 B F U2 L' R D2 U L B2 F2 R' D2 U' L R U B2 L2 U B' D' F
928.	9.61	F2 D L2 D U2 B' F R2 B R2 D U F D B' F2 D2 F2 D U2 B U' L2 F2 L2
929.	9.19	F D2 U L2 R2 F' U F' D L' R2 D2 U R U L' R2 D L' R' D' U2 B F L2
930.	9.78	D' R' B F L R2 B D2 L2 B' L' R B' R' D B2 F U' R2 D U B2 F' L' R'
931.	10.48	R' F R2 F2 U B2 D R' U' F2 D2 U2 R' B U' L2 U' L2 R' F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2
932.	11.63	L B' L' D2 U2 B F D' U R' B' L D U B' L2 R2 U L F2 L B F R B'
933.	8.12 D L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 R' D2 B F' U2 B' D U' B2 F U R U L F2 R' B2 R
934.	12.79	F D' F D2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L' R2 B F' U2 L2 R' D' B' D U'
935.	10.11	U2 B F L' R' F' R' D' B' D U L2 B' F2 U2 F D' R B F D' U R' B' L'
936.	9.97	B2 F D' U2 B2 F2 D2 U' R' F' D B2 U2 B F D' U2 L' R D L U' B F2 R'
937.	10.53	F2 U L2 R' B L R' D' U' L D2 U R' B' U B' F' R B L' R' B D2 L2 D2
938.	10.13	B U2 L2 R' D2 U' F' L' R' D F2 L2 F' D U L2 R' B U B D U' B F' U'
939.	11.31	U B' R' B2 D2 U2 B' F U R B2 F' L' R B' F L2 R2 B2 L D U2 L2 R F'
940.	10.43	L' R' U2 L2 R2 F2 D B' D2 B2 R D2 U' L R F R' D U' L' U' B' D L' R'
941.	10.46	B L R2 B2 F' U2 L' R F R F2 L R2 B2 F' L' D' B F D' B2 F' D U L2
942.	8.06	D' L2 R B2 F D B' U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B' R B2 D U B' L' F U2 F2 U2 L' R2
943.	8.83	D' U2 F' L U F' R2 B D' U2 B' F' D' F' R' B2 D L U R' D' L2 R2 D2 U
944.	6.47	B F U2 L' D2 U2 B D U2 B2 R U L B2 F' D2 F U' L F' U B F D L2
945.	8.04	L' R B F' U2 L' U2 F2 D' B D2 R D' U' F2 R D U' R' B U' B F' U B
946.	10.34	F' D2 L R2 U R' D' U L R U L' R2 U F L' F' L' R B F2 D' B F L2
947.	8.65	D L' R2 D' R2 B F L B' F' L R2 D' L' U2 R' B L2 B2 F2 L' U2 F' L' B
948.	8.51	B2 D' U' B2 F' U F' U2 B U B2 D' L2 D F' U L U2 F' L2 R U' B' D' R
949.	10.07	R' B F2 R B' F L' R2 D' U L' R' B2 F2 R D2 U' B' F' R' D' U' L' R F'
950.	9.47	F U' B R D2 U2 L R2 D2 U L F' L' D U2 L D2 F' D' B2 F L' D B' F2
951.	10.04	R B' U' F U2 R F U2 R' D' U B F L' R2 B2 F U B2 L' F' R2 B F' R2
952.	10.18	D' U' B2 F D' L R' B' F2 L' U' L2 R2 D U B' L' B U B2 D' U' L2 F R
953.	9.52	L2 B' F D U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R D' U2 B2 D2 U' B F' R' D' L R F L R F
954.	10.35	F' D2 U B2 F D2 U' L D U2 F R' U2 L' B2 F' L' D' U2 B F' D' U' B R2
955.	10.58	U' R U2 L U B' U2 F D2 R D2 F' L B' F' R U' L2 R2 F2 R' D' R' B F
956.	11.15	D' B' F2 D' U2 L U' L U2 B2 F U2 B2 R' D' B D2 U2 B' D U' F' D' L' R2
957.	9.16	D' U2 B F2 L R D2 U' L' D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' F R2 D2 U B' F D2 L' R
958.	7.27	U2 L2 D2 L B' F2 R2 B F2 R' B' F D' U' L2 R2 U R2 B' F' L R2 B2 F' L
959.	9.47	B' L D L' D' U F L2 F' D' B F U B2 F2 L2 R' B' L2 U B F2 L2 R2 F'
960.	8.20	L' R F' R' F2 L2 U R2 U L' R' B2 F2 D' F' R D2 B U2 L R' U2 L' R U'
961.	8.54	L2 B2 F L D' U' L' U F L B L D U2 B F L' R' B2 D U B U2 B' F2
962.	9.98	U L2 B F' U' B' F D U2 B F R2 U' B2 R U R' F2 D' U F' D2 B' L F
963.	9.55	F2 L' D2 U' F D F' D' L2 D U2 L' D' R B2 R U2 B D' U2 F' R2 D2 L' F
964.	9.38	L F' D' U F' L2 R B2 R U2 B2 U B' R B U B F2 D L B2 L2 R' D' U
965.	9.67	L2 R' U B2 D2 B F2 U B2 U L2 B2 F' D' U' L' R' B F' L B2 F' L' R B2
966.	8.44	R2 U' B' D U B' R U L2 D U' R' D U' F' U2 L R2 B' F2 U2 B U B' D'
967.	10.46	L2 B D2 U2 B F R' D' L2 R' B' D' U2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 F L' U B2 F2 L2 D
968.	8.88	L R' D' B' F2 U2 L B' F R2 U' F' L' B L2 U L D' B R2 U R B2 U2 R2
969.	9.24	L2 R' B' R B' D L R' B' F' D' U2 B2 F2 R B' D L' B' U2 B2 F2 D' F L
970.	9.61	F' D2 U' F2 D2 U B2 F2 L U2 L' D U' B2 F2 U' L R' F L' R B2 F L2 R
971.	10.39	L2 R F L2 B F' L2 D2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 L2 F L D U L R B' F2 D' L R
972.	9.73	L R' D2 U B U2 B F D2 U F2 L' D' U2 F2 D' U B2 F' D2 F2 D' U' B' R'
973.	8.87	U B U2 B' F' D2 U L' B2 F2 D2 U R2 F R' B L' R' D2 F2 U2 L' R F D2
974.	7.95	R2 F' U' B' F D F L D R U B' L2 F2 U2 L R B2 R2 B D' B' D' B2 U2
975.	9.81	L' R' F' D B' L R B2 F' D2 U' B R D' U2 L' B F' D' L' D2 U2 B F R2
976.	9.91	R2 B F U' L' R D2 U2 B' L' U R D' U2 L2 U L' R D B2 D' R' D' B2 D'
977.	9.40	D R F' R' D' R B2 F L' B' D L R' D' B' F' D U' R D2 R' B2 F D B
978.	9.31	F2 L' D' U2 R D2 U2 F2 L U2 L' R B' F L B' F2 R2 B2 F D2 B F2 D' U2
979.	8.09	B' F2 D' U L2 B2 F L' B' R2 B' F' L2 U L' R2 D2 U L2 D B' D' F2 D U
980.	11.86	F' D F2 U B' U2 R B2 L' B' D2 L D R B' D' L' R' F U2 L' R D U2 R2
981.	9.61	L R' D U' B' R2 D' F' D' F' L B2 D2 L2 R B D2 U' B F' R D2 U2 F' R'
982.	9.81	D2 B L2 R' D' F' D U2 L D' U' L' B2 F' L' F L2 R B' D' F D U2 R' F2
983.	8.82	R F2 D' B' D2 U L U F2 R U L R B' F L' F' L2 U2 B' D' U' L2 R B2
984.	9.99	B2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' F R' B2 F L' R' U2 B F' U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 R' D2
985.	11.16	B2 L2 U R D2 U B' F2 D' F2 D2 L B F2 L R D L D' U' F' D2 U' F R2
986.	8.25	L' D2 U B F2 D' U' L R D2 U2 B2 L' R2 D U B L2 R D2 L' U' R' D' U'
987.	9.79	F2 L R2 F D2 U B2 F L2 F D2 B F' D' U L2 B F L2 U B' U' B' F' L2
988.	9.98	B2 L' R U2 R B2 U' B U L' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R' U' F' D' L B2 U2 L2 B2 F2
989.	10.55	F' R' U' B' F' D U' L R B2 R F' D' U2 L R B L' U B2 F' L R2 F2 L2
990.	9.35	B' F L D' F' L' D2 L2 R2 B F L' R' B2 D2 U' R2 B' F' L2 B F' D B R2
991.	9.49	D B F2 L R D2 U2 L' D' U' L F2 U2 R U L R' D2 B' F' U F L' B' F'
992.	10.16	F2 L D2 B' L2 U L2 D2 L R' D2 U F R' D2 U' B' F2 D' B' D2 B' R D' R'
993.	7.91	U2 L D U' R D2 L2 R F2 L R' D' L' B D2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U
994.	10.27	U' L2 R2 D' R' F U2 L2 U' R2 D' U B2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U' F' D' R F'
995.	10.72	U B' F L2 R' B2 F L R2 U L2 B F L' R2 D' L' R' D2 R' D U L2 R' B
996.	10.84	R' B' F' L' R' D L' U' R' U B' F' L' R' U' L' R' D U' L2 B' F' L' R2 U2
997.	9.43	U' L2 R F D U' R2 U' L2 F U' F2 L' R B F' L2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 U L' B'
998.	10.96	D2 U B' D F' D' U' B R' B' L B2 F2 D U2 B' L2 F U R2 D' R B' F U
999.	8.44	R D2 L2 B F L2 R D U2 R' D2 U2 B F' D R' D F' L' R U R B F' L'
1000.	9.37	D' B F2 R B' F D' B2 F' U' B D2 R' B F D L R' D' B2 U' R2 F D' B'


9.76 average of 100


Spoiler



Average: 9.76
Standard Deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 6.47
Worst Time: 12.79
Individual Times:
1.	10.69	B2 F2 L2 D' U F D F' R U2 F' R U L2 B' F R F2 L U2 R2 B R' U B'
2.	8.88	B2 F' U' B' F' R2 B F' L U' B L' B2 F L2 B2 F' U B F2 U L F2 D2 R
3.	7.82	L' B2 F' U2 B2 U B' U2 L' R' U2 B2 L' R U2 B' R' D U F' L2 R' D' U' L'	wtf
4.	9.65	U2 R' B2 U' L2 R' F' D' U F D B' U2 L R' B U' R2 B' F' D2 L2 R F2 R
5.	8.92	D U2 F D' L R2 U2 L' R' F2 D' B2 F' D L2 F U' L D' U' L' R2 U' L R2
6.	8.53	D2 U' L B' L2 R D' U' B' D B2 D2 U F L' R' F2 U B U2 R' B2 F L2 D'
7.	9.93	F D' U2 B2 F U' B' U L' R' D' B F L2 B' F L2 U R' B2 F' L R2 D2 U
8.	9.45	L' B L U R' B' L D' U2 R' B2 U F U' L2 B2 F' D' U R U R2 D U' F2
9.	8.44	B L2 R U L D U2 B' F D' B' F2 D2 F L' R' U2 B2 F2 D F' U' L R2 U'
10.	11.36	B' F' U B F2 L' U B' F2 L' R D2 B2 D2 B L' R B2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 R' D2
11.	10.70	F' D2 U' B2 F L2 D2 U2 B' D' U F2 L' B2 L R' D' U2 F2 L' F R2 D U' R2
12.	9.91	L2 D L2 R' B L2 R D L U' B' F' D2 U2 L D L2 R U2 B' D F R' D R'
13.	9.97	R2 U2 R D2 U' L' B F L2 B2 L2 D U' R' U2 L' R D2 U' L' B2 F L2 F2 U
14.	11.36	B F' R2 D2 U L2 R U' R2 D2 U2 R2 F' U' B U B2 F' L' F D' U' B' F' D'
15.	11.47	L' D U' F D' U2 L R' U L2 R' D2 U' B2 L F2 D' L' U F2 D2 U2 L2 R U2
16.	9.11	L R' B' D' L D2 U' B F' U' L2 D2 U2 F2 D' U' B2 D U2 B F2 D' L2 R U'
17.	9.21	D2 U B2 F' R2 U2 L2 R B2 L2 F2 R' U2 B' F' L B2 F2 D L' R' B2 F2 R F'
18.	10.49	L B2 F U' L2 D U L2 R D2 U' R2 D' U2 R U F' U' L D L2 R2 D' L2 F'
19.	10.72	B R' D2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 R2 B' F2 U F U2 L D2 L F' L2 B' D' L R
20.	10.17	U2 R' U2 L' R2 U L2 R D L2 R B F' U' L F L2 R B F D2 L' R2 D R
21.	12.26	B R2 F' R' D2 B2 L' D2 U' L D U F L2 U' R' U' R F' R D' U R2 D2 L2
22.	11.31	R' B F R2 D' B2 F' U B U B2 L2 B' L2 R D' L B L2 R B2 D L2 R U
23.	8.11	B2 L2 R B F2 L D' U' L2 U' L' D U B' F L' R D U' L B2 F' R B' F
24.	11.81	L2 F' R' B2 L R U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D U R' D2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L D2 U'
25.	12.62	F D2 F' R2 B R' B2 U2 B' D2 F2 D F L' B' F L D U' B2 F D' B2 R' D
26.	10.48	F D U' B2 D2 B' D B2 F' D U2 L' B2 L B2 F' D U2 F2 L R B F D B
27.	9.88	D2 U' R2 B F U2 L' R D2 U L B2 F2 R' D2 U' L R U B2 L2 U B' D' F
28.	9.61	F2 D L2 D U2 B' F R2 B R2 D U F D B' F2 D2 F2 D U2 B U' L2 F2 L2
29.	9.19	F D2 U L2 R2 F' U F' D L' R2 D2 U R U L' R2 D L' R' D' U2 B F L2
30.	9.78	D' R' B F L R2 B D2 L2 B' L' R B' R' D B2 F U' R2 D U B2 F' L' R'
31.	10.48	R' F R2 F2 U B2 D R' U' F2 D2 U2 R' B U' L2 U' L2 R' F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2
32.	11.63	L B' L' D2 U2 B F D' U R' B' L D U B' L2 R2 U L F2 L B F R B'
33.	8.12	D L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 R' D2 B F' U2 B' D U' B2 F U R U L F2 R' B2 R
34.	(12.79)	F D' F D2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L' R2 B F' U2 L2 R' D' B' D U'
35.	10.11	U2 B F L' R' F' R' D' B' D U L2 B' F2 U2 F D' R B F D' U R' B' L'
36.	9.97	B2 F D' U2 B2 F2 D2 U' R' F' D B2 U2 B F D' U2 L' R D L U' B F2 R'
37.	10.53	F2 U L2 R' B L R' D' U' L D2 U R' B' U B' F' R B L' R' B D2 L2 D2
38.	10.13	B U2 L2 R' D2 U' F' L' R' D F2 L2 F' D U L2 R' B U B D U' B F' U'
39.	11.31	U B' R' B2 D2 U2 B' F U R B2 F' L' R B' F L2 R2 B2 L D U2 L2 R F'
40.	10.43	L' R' U2 L2 R2 F2 D B' D2 B2 R D2 U' L R F R' D U' L' U' B' D L' R'
41.	10.46	B L R2 B2 F' U2 L' R F R F2 L R2 B2 F' L' D' B F D' B2 F' D U L2
42.	8.06	D' L2 R B2 F D B' U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B' R B2 D U B' L' F U2 F2 U2 L' R2
43.	8.83	D' U2 F' L U F' R2 B D' U2 B' F' D' F' R' B2 D L U R' D' L2 R2 D2 U
44.	(6.47)	B F U2 L' D2 U2 B D U2 B2 R U L B2 F' D2 F U' L F' U B F D L2
45.	8.04	L' R B F' U2 L' U2 F2 D' B D2 R D' U' F2 R D U' R' B U' B F' U B
46.	10.34	F' D2 L R2 U R' D' U L R U L' R2 U F L' F' L' R B F2 D' B F L2
47.	8.65	D L' R2 D' R2 B F L B' F' L R2 D' L' U2 R' B L2 B2 F2 L' U2 F' L' B
48.	8.51	B2 D' U' B2 F' U F' U2 B U B2 D' L2 D F' U L U2 F' L2 R U' B' D' R
49.	10.07	R' B F2 R B' F L' R2 D' U L' R' B2 F2 R D2 U' B' F' R' D' U' L' R F'
50.	9.47	F U' B R D2 U2 L R2 D2 U L F' L' D U2 L D2 F' D' B2 F L' D B' F2
51.	10.04	R B' U' F U2 R F U2 R' D' U B F L' R2 B2 F U B2 L' F' R2 B F' R2
52.	10.18	D' U' B2 F D' L R' B' F2 L' U' L2 R2 D U B' L' B U B2 D' U' L2 F R
53.	9.52	L2 B' F D U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R D' U2 B2 D2 U' B F' R' D' L R F L R F
54.	10.35	F' D2 U B2 F D2 U' L D U2 F R' U2 L' B2 F' L' D' U2 B F' D' U' B R2
55.	10.58	U' R U2 L U B' U2 F D2 R D2 F' L B' F' R U' L2 R2 F2 R' D' R' B F
56.	11.15	D' B' F2 D' U2 L U' L U2 B2 F U2 B2 R' D' B D2 U2 B' D U' F' D' L' R2
57.	9.16	D' U2 B F2 L R D2 U' L' D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' F R2 D2 U B' F D2 L' R
58.	7.27	U2 L2 D2 L B' F2 R2 B F2 R' B' F D' U' L2 R2 U R2 B' F' L R2 B2 F' L
59.	9.47	B' L D L' D' U F L2 F' D' B F U B2 F2 L2 R' B' L2 U B F2 L2 R2 F'
60.	8.20	L' R F' R' F2 L2 U R2 U L' R' B2 F2 D' F' R D2 B U2 L R' U2 L' R U'
61.	8.54	L2 B2 F L D' U' L' U F L B L D U2 B F L' R' B2 D U B U2 B' F2
62.	9.98	U L2 B F' U' B' F D U2 B F R2 U' B2 R U R' F2 D' U F' D2 B' L F
63.	9.55	F2 L' D2 U' F D F' D' L2 D U2 L' D' R B2 R U2 B D' U2 F' R2 D2 L' F
64.	9.38	L F' D' U F' L2 R B2 R U2 B2 U B' R B U B F2 D L B2 L2 R' D' U
65.	9.67	L2 R' U B2 D2 B F2 U B2 U L2 B2 F' D' U' L' R' B F' L B2 F' L' R B2
66.	8.44	R2 U' B' D U B' R U L2 D U' R' D U' F' U2 L R2 B' F2 U2 B U B' D'
67.	10.46	L2 B D2 U2 B F R' D' L2 R' B' D' U2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 F L' U B2 F2 L2 D
68.	8.88	L R' D' B' F2 U2 L B' F R2 U' F' L' B L2 U L D' B R2 U R B2 U2 R2
69.	9.24	L2 R' B' R B' D L R' B' F' D' U2 B2 F2 R B' D L' B' U2 B2 F2 D' F L
70.	9.61	F' D2 U' F2 D2 U B2 F2 L U2 L' D U' B2 F2 U' L R' F L' R B2 F L2 R
71.	10.39	L2 R F L2 B F' L2 D2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 L2 F L D U L R B' F2 D' L R
72.	9.73	L R' D2 U B U2 B F D2 U F2 L' D' U2 F2 D' U B2 F' D2 F2 D' U' B' R'
73.	8.87	U B U2 B' F' D2 U L' B2 F2 D2 U R2 F R' B L' R' D2 F2 U2 L' R F D2
74.	7.95	R2 F' U' B' F D F L D R U B' L2 F2 U2 L R B2 R2 B D' B' D' B2 U2
75.	9.81	L' R' F' D B' L R B2 F' D2 U' B R D' U2 L' B F' D' L' D2 U2 B F R2
76.	9.91	R2 B F U' L' R D2 U2 B' L' U R D' U2 L2 U L' R D B2 D' R' D' B2 D'
77.	9.40	D R F' R' D' R B2 F L' B' D L R' D' B' F' D U' R D2 R' B2 F D B
78.	9.31	F2 L' D' U2 R D2 U2 F2 L U2 L' R B' F L B' F2 R2 B2 F D2 B F2 D' U2
79.	8.09	B' F2 D' U L2 B2 F L' B' R2 B' F' L2 U L' R2 D2 U L2 D B' D' F2 D U
80.	11.86	F' D F2 U B' U2 R B2 L' B' D2 L D R B' D' L' R' F U2 L' R D U2 R2
81.	9.61	L R' D U' B' R2 D' F' D' F' L B2 D2 L2 R B D2 U' B F' R D2 U2 F' R'
82.	9.81	D2 B L2 R' D' F' D U2 L D' U' L' B2 F' L' F L2 R B' D' F D U2 R' F2
83.	8.82	R F2 D' B' D2 U L U F2 R U L R B' F L' F' L2 U2 B' D' U' L2 R B2
84.	9.99	B2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' F R' B2 F L' R' U2 B F' U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 R' D2
85.	11.16	B2 L2 U R D2 U B' F2 D' F2 D2 L B F2 L R D L D' U' F' D2 U' F R2
86.	8.25	L' D2 U B F2 D' U' L R D2 U2 B2 L' R2 D U B L2 R D2 L' U' R' D' U'
87.	9.79	F2 L R2 F D2 U B2 F L2 F D2 B F' D' U L2 B F L2 U B' U' B' F' L2
88.	9.98	B2 L' R U2 R B2 U' B U L' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R' U' F' D' L B2 U2 L2 B2 F2
89.	10.55	F' R' U' B' F' D U' L R B2 R F' D' U2 L R B L' U B2 F' L R2 F2 L2
90.	9.35	B' F L D' F' L' D2 L2 R2 B F L' R' B2 D2 U' R2 B' F' L2 B F' D B R2
91.	9.49	D B F2 L R D2 U2 L' D' U' L F2 U2 R U L R' D2 B' F' U F L' B' F'
92.	10.16	F2 L D2 B' L2 U L2 D2 L R' D2 U F R' D2 U' B' F2 D' B' D2 B' R D' R'
93.	7.91	U2 L D U' R D2 L2 R F2 L R' D' L' B D2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U
94.	10.27	U' L2 R2 D' R' F U2 L2 U' R2 D' U B2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U' F' D' R F'
95.	10.72	U B' F L2 R' B2 F L R2 U L2 B F L' R2 D' L' R' D2 R' D U L2 R' B
96.	10.84	R' B' F' L' R' D L' U' R' U B' F' L' R' U' L' R' D U' L2 B' F' L' R2 U2
97.	9.43	U' L2 R F D U' R2 U' L2 F U' F2 L' R B F' L2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 U L' B'
98.	10.96	D2 U B' D F' D' U' B R' B' L B2 F2 D U2 B' L2 F U R2 D' R B' F U
99.	8.44	R D2 L2 B F L2 R D U2 R' D2 U2 B F' D R' D F' L' R U R B F' L'
100.	9.37	D' B F2 R B' F D' B2 F' U' B D2 R' B F D L R' D' B2 U' R2 F D' B'


8.31 average of 5


Spoiler



Average: 8.31
Standard Deviation: 0.37
Best Time: 6.47
Worst Time: 10.34
Individual Times:
1.	8.06	D' L2 R B2 F D B' U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B' R B2 D U B' L' F U2 F2 U2 L' R2
2.	8.83	D' U2 F' L U F' R2 B D' U2 B' F' D' F' R' B2 D L U R' D' L2 R2 D2 U
3.	(6.47)	B F U2 L' D2 U2 B D U2 B2 R U L B2 F' D2 F U' L F' U B F D L2
4.	8.04	L' R B F' U2 L' U2 F2 D' B D2 R D' U' F2 R D U' R' B U' B F' U B
5.	(10.34)	F' D2 L R2 U R' D' U L R U L' R2 U F L' F' L' R B F2 D' B F L2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Somehow improved in 5x5x5 (~ 15 seconds) through no practice. Go me.

2:36.94, 2:58.47, 2:38.38, 2:50.27, 2:35.15, 2:32.26, 2:50.95, 2:23.29, 2:22.13, 2:29.33, 2:39.15, 2:41.65 = *2:37.74*

Might start practicing again...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 30, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> *best avg100: 12.48 (σ = 1.29)
> *



Race to sub-12 avg100? (I'm at 12.54)


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 30, 2011)

Successfully repaired my new timer, which came broken.

There was no way I was waiting another month for a replacement to be sent out.

I will email them though. How can the send out a product that had two wires loose inside?


----------



## Carrot (Apr 30, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Race to sub-12 avg100? (I'm at 12.54)


 
I'll join you guys =) (I had 12.92 avg100 yesterday... first avg100 for 2 months)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2011)

Skewbin'

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.70
worst time: 13.24

best avg5: 6.33 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 7.16 (σ = 0.83) *UWR*
current avg100: 8.49 (σ = 1.65)



Spoiler



1. 6.29 L U B R L' U B L' B' U L' U' L B R' 
2. 8.09 R B R B R B L U' R L B' L B U' L' 
3. 9.92 B' L B R U B R B' L' R U' R' B R' U 
4. 8.06 L' U B R' L' U B L B' U R' L U L' R 
5. 8.33 L R' L U L B U B L' B R' B' U' R' U 
6. 10.65 B' U B' L R L' U' B' R L' B R' L U R 
7. 6.89 R B R L U L' U' B' L R' L' U L' B' L 
*8. 7.28 R L U R' L' R L' U R' B R' U R' L' U' 
9. 5.92 B' L' U' B R B R' B L U' B R L R' L 
10. 10.60 B' L R L' R' L R B' R' U B' U' L R' B' 
11. 6.65 L' B' L' U' R L U L U' L R U' B' U' L 
12. 7.44 B' L' B L' U' L' R U B' U' R U' L B' U 
13. 6.05 U' B' U' L' R L R' U' L' U' B' R' L R' U' 
14. 6.72 L U B U L' U R' B' R' B' L B R' U L' 
15. 5.35 L' U' L B U' B' U' B U' L B' L' U L' R' 
16. 8.32 L B' U R' U R U B R' L' B L' U' R B' 
17. 8.49 R L' U' L' U' L' B' R B L B' L' U R' B 
18. 7.78 L U R' U B U L R' B' U' B' R' L' R' B* 
19. 7.72 R U L' U' B U R' B' R B' L R L' R U' 
20. 9.17 L' U B' L' U' R' U L' B' L B L U L' U 
21. 9.32 R' L R' U' L' U L' R B' R L' U' B' U B' 
22. 8.41 R' U L' U' B' R L U' R U B R U L' R 
23. 9.70 L R' L B' R' B' R L B L R' U' L' U' R' 
24. 9.54 L U' L' R L' R U R U' R L R' U' L B 
25. 10.96 L' B' U' L U R' L U' R' U' L U R' B' R 
26. 8.04 U L R' L' B U L' R U B' R U' R U' L 
27. 9.30 R' L' B' R B R U B' U' L' U B L R' U' 
28. 5.88 L R U B U' R B L' U' B L' B' U' B' R 
29. 6.93 B R' U' R' B' L' U' R' B R U' R' U' R' U' 
30. 10.71 L B' U' L' B L U' B R' U' L' B' R L' B' 
31. 7.61 B U' B' U B R U L' B U' B U' L B' L' 
32. 9.35 B L R B R' B U R' L' U' L' R L' U R' 
33. 5.75 B' L' B U L B R' B' R L U L' B L' U 
34. 10.20 U L' B' L U' R' U' R' B' L U' B L U' L 
35. 9.81 B U' R' U' B R L' B L U B U R U L 
36. 6.41 B U R' U L B' R L' B R' L B R' U' L' 
37. 10.50 R' L' U B U' B U B L' R' U B U' L' B' 
38. 8.45 U B R' L' R U L R B L U B U L' B 
39. 8.33 L R U' L B L' R' B R L R U' R L U 
40. 8.37 R L U L' U' B U' L R U L' U' B' L U 
41. 7.45 B R B L' U L' R U' L U' L' R' U' B U 
42. 10.56 R U L R U' B U B U' L' U L B U' R' 
43. 7.51 R' U L R L B' U' R U' L' B' L R U' L 
44. 6.40 B L U' L B' U B L U B U R' B L' R' 
45. 8.77 R U' L' U' R' U' R' U' L' U L' U' R' L' U' 
46. 10.58 R' U L R' U R U B R L' B' R U B U 
47. 9.69 R' L R' U B' L U' L' B U L' U B' R B 
48. 6.52 L R B' U' L' B U R U' L R U' R U' B' 
49. (13.24) B' U' B L' B R U L' B R U L' B' L' U' 
50. 7.36 U' R' L R' U' B' U' L R B R' B' L' R U 
51. 9.98 R' U R B U' R U' L' U R U L U' B' R' 
52. 9.65 U B' R' U' R' U R' U' B L B' R L' U' L 
53. 10.41 L R B L U' R B L' U B U L R' U' R' 
54. 6.47 R' U' L B' R L B L U L B' L B' L' U' 
55. 8.97 R L' B L B R B' L' B' R B U' L' U' L' 
56. 8.88 B R B' L B U L' U' R' U L B R' U R 
57. (2.70) L B R L B' R' B L B' R' U' B R' L' U' 
58. 9.63 L' R' B' L U L U' B U' R B' L' B' R' L 
59. 8.36 L U' B L R B' L R U B R' U R' U' B' 
60. 8.37 B U' B U R' B L' B' R' B U R' B' L R 
61. 5.18 L R' U' R U R B R' U R' B' U' B' U' L 
62. 10.33 U L' B L' R B' L' B' U' B' L' R' L B R 
63. 11.20 B U B' L B' L U B' R' U' R' U' L' U' R' 
64. 7.18 U R' L' B' R B' L' R U L R U R L B' 
65. 10.89 B R' U B' R' L' B R' L B' U' B' R' U R' 
66. 8.06 B' R' B' R' B L R' B R' U R' B' U R B' 
67. 7.77 R B' U L U R' U L B' U' R' U R' B' U' 
68. 7.37 B' R' U R' U' R' B' R' B' L' B' R' L R' L 
69. 11.93 R' U' B U L' R' U' R L' B' L U' R L R' 
70. 10.14 U' L U R L U L' R' B R' L U' L U L 
71. 10.56 U R B' R' B R' U' R U' B' L B R' B L 
*72. 4.99 L U' B L B' U B U' L' R' B R U B L' 
73. 5.80 R U' L' R L R' L' R B' U B' U L R B' 
74. 5.62 B' U' B' R B' R' B' R L' R' U B U R' L 
75. 7.78 R' U R U' R' B U B R B' L' U' R' U L 
76. 7.57 L R' U B' R U' L B U' B' L' R L B' U *
77. 9.24 R U L R' B U' R U R' B' U R L R B' 
78. 10.30 B R B L B' L' B U R B L B R U L 
79. 10.50 U' L' U' B L' U B' U' L R' B L B L' R 
80. 9.80 B' L U B' R L' R L' B U' R' U B' U R 
81. 5.96 U B L R U' L R' U R' B' R U' B' L' R' 
82. 9.02 B' U L' B' L U' L R' B' R' L' R' L' R B 
83. 7.06 B U' B R' U' L' R' L' B R U' L R B' R' 
84. 9.39 R' U' B L B' U B R' U' R' B R' U' B U' 
85. 9.40 B U B' L' U' R' U' B' L' B' U' B' L U B 
86. 11.95 R' B U L' B' L R U' B' L' B' R U B R' 
87. 10.21 R' L' B R L U L B L R' U B U' L U' 
88. 9.67 L' B' R' L' B R' L' R L R B' R U' L R' 
89. 9.56 U B R B U R U' B' R' B L U B L' B 
90. 10.11 B' R B U' R U' L' U' L' U R' U R' L B' 
91. 9.46 U' L R' U' L' B U' B L B' R' U' R U' R' 
92. 6.94 L' R B' L U' R B L' R' L' R' U' B' R U 
93. 9.26 R' U R U L R' U B' L U R' U B' R B 
94. 8.47 R B' L U' R' U' L U L U' B' R L R' B' 
95. 6.28 B' L B R B U' R' B' L B' L R B R' B' 
96. 8.87 U B R B L U' R' U L U' B' L B' R B 
97. 7.24 B L' U' B U' B' R U L R' U' R B' U' L' 
98. 7.23 U B' L R U L' R' U' R L B' R' B' L' R 
99. 10.00 B' U R' U R U' R' L B R' B' U R' U B' 
100. 8.84 U R' U B' U' B' U R' B U R U R' B L


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 30, 2011)

7.37 3x3 Single:

U2 B U' F2 B2 R' U' R F B2 U' L D B L2 D R D' F D2 B U L B' L

Solution:


Spoiler



x2 D' L2 R' F2 D
R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 y' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
U y' L' U L
U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
R' U' R' F R F' U R
U'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 30, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 7.37 3x3 Single:
> 
> U2 B U' F2 B2 R' U' R F B2 U' L D B L2 D R D' F D2 B U L B' L
> 
> ...


 
I had the same solution as you (almost) but that's an easy forced OLL skip (canceled moves)


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

3x3 CFOP

PB avg12: 14.15 (old was 14.30)
PB avg100: 15.07 (old was 15.31)

I can haz sub-15 soon?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 30, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I had the same solution as you (almost) but that's an easy forced OLL skip (canceled moves)


 
I saw that, but I was sort of rushing since I had such a fast F2L.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 30, 2011)

Megaminx 
PB Single - 1:39.25 (first sub-1:40)
PB Avg5 - 1:47.30 (first 5 solves)
PB Avg12 - 1:49.74 

1:43.18, 1:56.72, 1:54.97, 1:40.09, 1:43.75, 1:54.50, 1:53.47, 1:47.53, 1:59.00, (1:39.25), 1:44.21, (2:04.50)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 30, 2011)

YES!!! 10.73 average of 12. 10.25 average of 5


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 30, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> YES!!! 10.73 average of 12. 10.25 average of 5


 
Nice! Sub 11 Ao12!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 30, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> YES!!! 10.73 average of 12. 10.25 average of 5


 
*sniff* I'm so proud (':


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 30, 2011)

10.03, 9.98, 9.77, 11.80, 11.90, 11.10, 10.13, 11.89, 12.21, (12.79), 11.89, (8.47) = 11.07

10.03 pll skip
9.98 pll skip
9.77 oll skip
8.47 oll skip



Spoiler












ME GUSTA


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 30, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 10.03, 9.98, 9.77, 11.80, 11.90, 11.10, 10.13, 11.89, 12.21, (12.79), 11.89, (8.47) = 11.07
> 
> 10.03 pll skip
> 9.98 pll skip
> ...


 
1/3 skips :3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 30, 2011)

11.67 average of 100


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 1, 2011)

36.27 Team BLD with Jeffrey Hori over voice chat. <3


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 1, 2011)

WTF!?! 2.25 average of 12, 1.91 average of 5! 2x2. Your turn RCTACameron


----------



## masteranders1 (May 1, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> WTF!?! 2.25 average of 12, 1.91 average of 5! 2x2. Your turn RCTACameron



sub2 avg12 2x2 gogogogogogo

3x3x3 PB avg5 and 12:

19.05, 13.31, 16.69, 17.35, 20.98, 17.60, 15.45, *15.31, 16.19, 17.92, 15.47, 15.11* = 16.61 avg12

15.66 avg5 in bold text.


----------



## uberCuber (May 1, 2011)

felt like doing an OH avg12

32.07, 47.71, 38.91, 35.08, 37.19, 43.81, 37.16, 43.61, 43.23, 34.43, 33.74, 44.72 = *39.19*

Old PB was 43.76

lolOH


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

Average of 12: 2.40
1. 2.79 F' U2 F' U2 F R' U R2 F' U2
2. 2.48 R U2 R F' U' F2 U F2 U
3. (1.82) R U' R' F U' R F U
4. 2.67 R U' F2 R F2 R U' R' U2
5. 2.56 U' R2 U' F2 R F U F R'
6. 1.94 U R' F R2 F R' F' U' R
7. (2.98) R' F2 U2 F U F R' U2 F2 R'
8. 2.54 F2 U2 R' U2 R F' U R2 U'
9. 2.32 U' R U' R2 U' F R2 F' U2
10. 2.24 R2 U R' F2 R U' F2 U' R
11. 2.15 F' R' F2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U F'
12. 2.32 R' F U R F2 U' R U R2

first jfly2x2 in a while. very cold right hand (used for most turns) so a bit slow. last 5 are 2.29 avg5. pb is 1.70/pb avg5 is 1.24


----------



## IamWEB (May 1, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Race to sub-12 avg100? (I'm at 12.54)


 


Odder said:


> I'll join you guys =) (I had 12.92 avg100 yesterday... first avg100 for 2 months)


 
I've probably only done 3 or 4 avg100s ever, but I guess I'll have to change that >=}.



That70sShowDude said:


> 10.03, 9.98, 9.77, 11.80, 11.90, 11.10, 10.13, 11.89, 12.21, (12.79), 11.89, (8.47) = 11.07
> 
> 10.03 pll skip
> 9.98 pll skip
> ...


 
 nevermind.



nlCuber22 said:


> 1/3 skips :3


 
Nevermind the nevermind, I AIN'T SCARED MAH BOI.

Now I have to do that 'practice' thing :/.


----------



## uberCuber (May 1, 2011)

moar lolOH

37.25, 42.05, (46.61), 42.32, (30.29), 33.30, 34.88, 44.65, 31.75, 39.70, 33.13, 39.80 = *37.88 avg12*

In there is a 33.31 avg5


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 1, 2011)

2:11.05 5x5x5 single today. Actually did a lot of 5x5x5 today. Dropped 18 seconds or so (average wise)


----------



## Julian (May 1, 2011)

666,666th view on this thread.
EDIT: 1:33.82 for 4x4. Slowly...


----------



## yamahammer08 (May 1, 2011)

23.13 3x3 single, first sub-25!
B2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U' F2 U' R' L D' F' U B'
That was a lucky solve if I've ever seen one, but I'll still take it! lol


----------



## RCTACameron (May 1, 2011)

Olook Timmajor
number of times: 103/103
best time: 0.72
worst time: 6.52

current avg5: 3.40 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 2.37 (σ = 0.05)

current avg12: 3.44 (σ = 1.05)
*best avg12: 2.60* (σ = 0.36)

current avg100: 2.98 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 2.94 (σ = 0.64)

session avg: 2.96 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 2.98

2.61, 2.46, 2.56, 2.09, 2.77, 3.36, 2.65, 3.06, 2.40, 4.11, 3.36, 4.31+, 2.61, 2.84, 2.68, 3.28, 1.47, 3.03, 2.94, 2.81, 2.68, (0.72), 4.13, 4.03, 2.84, 2.53, 2.97, 3.21, 2.38, 2.53, 3.36, 2.86, 3.40, 3.05, 2.84, 2.94, 2.13, 2.33, 3.31, 2.80, 2.55, 4.08, 3.16, 3.80, 3.84, 4.30, 3.41, 2.13, 2.59, 3.00, 2.50, 3.28, 2.46, 2.30, 2.53, 2.13, 3.61, 3.05, 3.52, 2.78, 1.88, 3.38, 2.66, 3.66, 2.19, 2.53, 2.50, 4.50, 2.03, 2.77, 3.02, *2.84, 2.22, 3.28, 2.31, 2.33, 3.28, 3.15, 2.31, 2.43, 2.38, 2.72, 2.08*, 3.68, 3.88+, 3.21, 2.47, 2.96, 2.19, 4.43, 2.55, (6.52+), 2.43, 3.09, 2.93, 2.77, 4.21, 2.91, 2.44, 4.61 = 2.94 2x2 average of 100 PB!  Soon to be YouTube UWR!

Towards the end I started doing deep breathing and turning more carefully, and it worked well. I think I'll do that in comp.


----------



## AnsonL (May 1, 2011)

crazy


----------



## RCTACameron (May 1, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> crazy


 
Thanks, but don't you average faster than this?


----------



## Zane_C (May 1, 2011)

Yeah go Cameron!


----------



## RCTACameron (May 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yeah go Cameron!


 
 I've just about finished editing it.


----------



## Tim Major (May 1, 2011)

RCTA!
Pro man, and good timing   

Edit:


RCTACameron said:


> *3.68, 3.88+,* 3.21, 2.47, 2.96, 2.19, *4.43,* 2.55, *(6.52+),* 2.43, 3.09, 2.93, 2.77, *4.21,* 2.91, 2.44, *4.61* = 2.94 2x2 average of 100 PB!  Soon to be YouTube UWR!
> 
> Towards the end I started doing deep breathing and turning more carefully, and it worked well. I think I'll do that in comp.


You sure it worked?


----------



## RCTACameron (May 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> RCTA!
> Pro man, and good timing
> 
> Edit:
> You sure it worked?


 
When I say towards the end, I meant more like at about 60 solves. I failed a bit at the end, but not as much as usual.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2011)

SKEWB: 6.86 UWR Ao12


Spoiler



Skewb
01-May-2011 10:53:35 - 11:43:21

Mean: 6.80
Standard deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 4.41
Worst Time: 8.61

Best average of 5: 6.98
1-5 - (8.61) (4.87) 6.84 7.21 6.90

Best average of 12: 6.86
1-12 - (8.61) 4.87 6.84 7.21 6.90 7.74 (4.41) 7.97 7.57 7.15 6.27 6.09

1. 8.61 B' R' L B L' R' L' R' L'
2. 4.87 B R' L B D B D' L
3. 6.84 R' B L' D' L' D R' D R'
4. 7.21 L' B L' D' L' R' B R'
5. 6.90 B' D B L' R' L R D' L
6. 7.74 B' D L' D R' L D' R L
7. 4.41 L B D' R' L R' B L' R'
8. 7.97 B' L R' L B' R L' B' L
9. 7.57 D' R D' B' R' L' D' B L
10. 7.15 D R L' B' D R' D'
11. 6.27 D R' L' R D' L' R' D R'
12. 6.09 D L B D' L' B' L R


----------



## Hershey (May 1, 2011)

lolskewb.


----------



## Vinny (May 1, 2011)

I managed to make my LunHui pop.


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 1, 2011)

3x3 avg 12:

Average: 13.74
Standard Deviation: 0.69
Best Time: 12.61
Worst Time: 18.28
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.65	B R2 D2 U' L2 U2 R B2 L R U2 B' F R2 D' B' R F L U L R2 B' L2 D2
2.	(18.28)	D2 F' U L' R F' R U' R' D2 U' F2 U2 L' F' R2 B' F2 R' B2 L2 B2 R U B'
3.	14.78	D2 F' D2 U2 R D R' D' U L R2 D' B' L B2 F' U' B' F U F L' B L2 B
4.	14.38	L2 R' D2 B2 U' R' U B' F' R2 U B F2 D2 U L2 R D U R' U' L2 F' D' U2
5.	12.75	B F' D2 U2 B2 L F D U R' B' F2 U' B2 D' F' L U2 B2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 U2
6.	13.55	B' U2 L B' R2 D U2 B R B2 F' R B' D2 U2 B D' U L D' U' R' B F' R2
7.	13.84	B2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 D' B R' D' U' R F U R B F' U2 L U R' U L2 R D'
8.	12.94	R F2 L F R' D' L2 R2 D' R D' U2 L' B' F U B F' L2 R' B' F' D F' U2
9.	15.13	D B' F' D U L2 R2 B' D B2 F D' U B F' L R2 B' F U L R U' B U2
10.	(12.61)	B' F2 D B' F2 L' D' U2 B' L B' F' L2 F D2 F' D' L U2 F L2 D2 U' R D2
11.	13.00	F2 D U B D U' F D2 U2 B F2 L' R' B2 L R U L2 D' B2 R B F2 U' F2
12.	13.36	L2 D U2 R2 B' F2 D' U B2 F2 D' U2 B F2 R2 D U L R B2 R B' F D2 U2


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2011)

5.57	F2 U2 B D F2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 R B F2 L' R' U' B2 L B2 F' D' U F

y' U' R' U' R' F y D' R'
R U R' U y' L U L'
U y R U R'
U L' U L U2 L' U L
L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2

30 moves with cancellations


----------



## Engberg91 (May 1, 2011)

4x4: 56.08
r2 f' R2 U' B r2 F' U' f' U u f F2 R F2 f r2 U' u R2 f' B' F2 D B2 r F2 u2 R2 L F f2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 R' u' D'

New PB


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 1, 2011)

Yay for 25 second drops in less then 2 days. 5x5x5.

2:27.56, 2:38.12, 2:34.72, 2:27.97, 2:37.41, *2:24.44, 2:38.31, 2:29.82, 2:28.23, 2:28.83*, 2:54.83, 2:28.80 = *2:31.98*
Highlighted is 2:28.96 avg5.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 1, 2011)

2x2 Stackmat YouTube UWR 2.42 your move Anthony and Cameron.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 1, 2011)

Was solving on qCube. Got a stat that made me laugh.

100 @ 4

Lol.


----------



## uberCuber (May 1, 2011)

ZZ

number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.97
worst time: 27.69

current avg5: 19.06 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 17.03 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 18.18 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 17.98 (σ = 1.71)

session avg: 18.45 (σ = 1.89)

All PBs ofc


----------



## BigGreen (May 1, 2011)

8.71, 8.93, 9.43, 9.29, 8.80, 9.53, 8.26, 10.34, (12.30), 9.52, (8.21), 9.10 = 9.19 (σ = 0.54)

all non lucky


----------



## Vinny (May 1, 2011)

New 5x5 PB Ao12 and single:

2:04.74, 1:58.36, 2:04.55, 2:07.28, 2:07.26, (1:50.66), 2:11.37, 2:10.40, (2:13.10), 2:06.05, 1:57.25, 2:00.31 = 2:04.76


----------



## JLarsen (May 2, 2011)

Back to sub 4 6x6. Can't wait for the new 6x6 to come out...I can't even remember what brand it is. But it's awesome.

Edit: The erm...Dayan MF8? Is that two companies pooling resources?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Back to sub 4 6x6. Can't wait for the new 6x6 to come out...I can't even remember what brand it is. But it's awesome.
> 
> Edit: The erm...Dayan MF8? Is that two companies pooling resources?


 
Yep. It is a Dayan+Mf8


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2011)

woot 5x5

2:00.84, 1:57.15, 1:52.00, 1:48.06, 1:53.90, 1:57.54, 1:55.02, 1:47.84, 1:48.82, 1:55.51, 1:56.30, 1:53.52 = *1:53.78 avg12*


----------



## Anthony (May 2, 2011)

number of times: 200/200
best time: 6.91
worst time: 14.28

current avg5: 9.78 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.54 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 9.62 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 9.00 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 9.81 (σ = 0.76)

I think it's a safe bet to say I'm sub 10 now (at least, on a good day lol). :3
Fail at sub 9 avg12. -.-


----------



## Robert-Y (May 2, 2011)

Nice one, Anthony!

I just repaired my guhong today (superglued corner parts together). I tried to do a sub 11 avg of 100 but gave up after 30 solves. It wasn't worth continuing


----------



## Xishem (May 2, 2011)

3x3 Ao50:
16.13, (28.44), 17.34, 18.73, 14.90, 19.22, 16.87, 20.92, 19.77, 21.07, 17.19, 16.64+, 19.49, 19.94, 15.63, 17.40, 15.31, 19.47, 20.29, 18.65, 18.91, 19.44, 18.33, 19.73, 17.01, 17.15, 18.04, 27.18, 18.22, 16.63, 18.11, 17.30, 17.76, 16.29, 18.82, 20.24, 22.61+, 16.44, 21.77+, 16.72, 23.34, 15.90, 17.13, 19.17, 20.35, 17.68, 16.11, 21.84, (13.56), 14.23 = *18.49*

Not a PB, but I'm pretty sure I am sub-19 now.

Edit: Managed to get a *18.74* Ao100 from this as well.


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2011)

lol sub-23 with beginner LBL + 4LLL

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.58
worst time: 31.28

current avg5: 23.19 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 20.84 (σ = 2.00)

current avg12: 22.50 (σ = 2.04)
best avg12: 21.82 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 22.60 (σ = 1.88)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2011)

0.75 2x2x3 sim

u L2 R2 u2 D2 L2 D d2 D d2 R2 F2 d2 U2 D2 L2 d2 R2 L2 F2 U2 u B2 u L2 F2 L2 d L2 F2 U

solution:

inspection: y'
outer layers: U'
E layer: R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 2, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice one, Anthony!
> 
> I just repaired my guhong today (superglued corner parts together). I tried to do a sub 11 avg of 100 but gave up after 30 solves. It wasn't worth continuing


 The super glue never lasts


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 2, 2011)

20.97 full step skype team bld solve with a very very long e perm

18.11 full step dnf


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 2, 2011)

This was the best feeling solve I think I've ever had in 5x5.

2:02.58 single. Ridiculous edge pairing. I'm normally happy with sub2 REDUCTION.

Coming for you ubercuber. I might actually stick with practicing 5x5x5..(at least for a week until my 4x4 comes in the mail)


----------



## JasonK (May 2, 2011)

Average of 12: *19.18*

1. (13.48) D B2 U2 R2 U R' F' L B' D' R' B' U2 L D2 B L F' R2 L' F L B U' L 
2. 20.07 B R2 D F2 R F B' R' U2 R F' L D2 B2 R' U' F U D' B L' U2 D R2 B' 
3. (23.02) B' L' R' D' U' B2 D' U2 B' L' R D' B U' B R2 L2 F2 R' L U2 B2 R D L' 
4. 17.67 D R' U2 L2 D' R' B R' L' B' F' D' B' U2 D2 F R' U2 F' B' D2 B' R U D' 
5. 19.12 L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' U' L' F' R' F' R L F2 D2 F B L' B2 F L F' U2 B' R2 
6. 19.51 F2 B2 U2 D2 R' D2 U L2 D B D' B D U2 L B2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 F' 
7. 14.96 U2 L2 B' R2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 D F L2 U D B2 U' D2 F2 D2 B2 F L F L F2 
8. 19.40 R L B D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L D F U R2 F' U2 L2 R F' B R2 L' U' R' B' L 
9. 18.42 U2 B2 U2 D2 L' D' U2 R' B' R2 U D' L' B' U F U D L2 D F' U2 R U' F 
10. 22.82 U2 L F' B' D' L F' B2 R B' R U B2 L2 U' D L D' U2 B' F' U F' B2 R' 
11. 19.25 L' D L' B2 F L D' F2 U' F L2 U' L D2 F' B L2 R' D' R D' R D' L2 U 
12. 20.57 U B2 U' F' D R2 B U R B' R' B' R' D2 U L' F' D2 U L' D2 U L' U B2 

14.96 was PLL skip but the 13.48 was just silly. 2x2x2 block already done, 3-move x-cross, A-perm. My lucky PB is 0.09 faster :fp


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This was the best feeling solve I think I've ever had in 5x5.
> 
> 2:02.58 single. Ridiculous edge pairing. I'm normally happy with sub2 REDUCTION.
> 
> Coming for you ubercuber. I might actually stick with practicing 5x5x5..(at least for a week until my 4x4 comes in the mail)


 
Your 4x4? You didn't like the X-Cube?


----------



## nccube (May 2, 2011)

2x2 2.86 official average, 1.40 fullstep 1-look single
3x3 10.69 official average. Still not sub10 single (10.19)
OH 17.xx fullstep single


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 2, 2011)

nccube said:


> 2x2 2.86 official average, 1.40 fullstep 1-look single
> 3x3 10.69 official average. Still not sub10 single (10.19)
> OH 17.xx fullstep single


 
Ahhh come on....beat my 2x2 average by .03....congrats though!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 2, 2011)

Many official PBs for me at Hamburg Open. Weird because I didn't practice anything except 3x3.

3x3: 9.41 avg NR. Also a 7.90 NL single and a 7.77+2 :s
5x5: 1:07.36 single NR (... previous PB ever was 1:17.02 from the first round ), 1:26 avg
7x7: 4:31 (PB ever) and 4:45 avg (PB ever)
BLD: 58.65; finally sub-1
Pyra: 7.72 avg
Sq-1: 31 avg
FMC: 35 moves with CFOP solve
Master Magic: 2.75 avg (PB ever). I only do solves at competitions 

and I won the comp


----------



## JyH (May 2, 2011)

*Average of 12: 17.66*
1. (14.74) B' L D' R2 F' D' F R D B R D2 B D U2 B2 R' D2 F' R2 B' L' D' R2 L2
2. 15.80 U D' F D U' L' D R2 B2 R' U2 B2 L D' L B2 R' U B2 F' L' R F R B'
3. 16.34 U' D' F2 R' U R2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R F R' U2 D' R' U L' D B D2 B
4. 17.43 F2 U' D L' U B2 D2 B L' D2 R2 B' R' D2 R B2 D2 B D' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' R
5. 16.77 L2 B F2 D2 L' B F U' F L' D2 B2 U' D L' R' U' D L2 B U2 F2 B' R' U'
6. 17.10 B' U B2 U B2 R' L2 F2 U' F' D2 F' D' B L2 D2 L D B' U D2 R D2 B2 D2
7. 19.79 U L F2 R' U R U2 F2 U2 D B' R2 D' L U2 F2 D2 U B L' U2 L B2 D U
8. 17.84 F2 L R' D F D2 L2 B2 L' D U2 B2 F D B2 L' B U2 F2 U' B' L2 U2 F2 R'
9. 17.41 L R' D' L F B U' L2 F' R2 D2 L2 U' D' R' B U R' B2 L R2 D2 B' U D
10. 19.33 U2 F R2 B' L2 F B' R L' F2 R' U L2 R2 F' B2 U2 R2 U L U2 B U2 B' R2
11. 18.77 D' R F R2 L D F D2 F' L F2 D2 F2 U' D R D B U' R' B' L' F' U' F2
12. (19.80) L2 B F2 L' B F2 U' D L F2 U2 R2 D R B' U' L' D R U F2 U' F2 R B2 

=D


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 2, 2011)

1.99 2x2 average of 5.


----------



## joey (May 2, 2011)

Yes said:


> BLD: 58.64; finally sub-1


 You don't know the meaning of finally sub-1


----------



## JyH (May 2, 2011)

11.28 Single (PLL Skip)
B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 L' D R D' L D2 F' B' R L2 B2 L2 F' L' U2 B F' L' D


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 2, 2011)

joey said:


> You don't know the meaning of finally sub-1



I have had a 1:02 and a 1:01 but yeah, they happened all this year xD Hope you get sub-1 soon.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> Stackmat?


 
Yup.


----------



## Shortey (May 2, 2011)

Yes said:


> I have had a 1:02 and a 1:01 but yeah, they happened all this year xD Hope you get sub-1 soon.


 
My guess is that he'll get a 1:04 in about 2 years from now.


----------



## Sebastien (May 2, 2011)

and sub1 in 12 years only!


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2011)

Potential sub9 NL single (but I popped). Look at this F2L ;p

D2 B U' D R2 U' D' B D F2 B2 D' R' L D' U L D U' B' L R F' R' D'

cross: z2 L R F R' y R u' R u'
3 F2L pairs: U R U' R2' U R U2 y' R U' R'
F2L 4: U' L' U L U' y' R U' R'
OLL: U' r' U' r (popped about here) R' U' R U r' U r
PLL: T-perm U


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This was the best feeling solve I think I've ever had in 5x5.
> 
> 2:02.58 single. Ridiculous edge pairing. I'm normally happy with sub2 REDUCTION.
> 
> Coming for you ubercuber. I might actually stick with practicing 5x5x5..(at least for a week until my 4x4 comes in the mail)


 
Isn't 5x5 fun? 

I guess this means I'll need to start doing real practice again instead of like an avg12 a week.. 

EDIT: And I'm adding my 5x5 times directly to my sig again if I'm gonna be practicing it moar


----------



## tozies24 (May 3, 2011)

Personal Best caught on Camera!!


----------



## Vinny (May 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Isn't 5x5 fun?
> 
> I guess this means I'll need to start doing real practice again instead of like an avg12 a week..
> 
> EDIT: And I'm adding my 5x5 times directly to my sig again if I'm gonna be practicing it moar


 
I likez 5x5! But I'm not that good haha


----------



## JLarsen (May 3, 2011)

4:33 6x6 on M Slice after practicing it all day. Now to match my sub 4.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2011)

2x2x3 sim 1.63 avg5 with 0.12 (UWR?) sniggle

Average of 5: 1.63
1. 0.91 u2 F2 B2 F2 U d R2 L2 B2 F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 L2 u2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 R2
2. 2.83 L2 B2 L2 R2 L2 d2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 d F2 D U2 u2 D2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B2
3. 1.15 D2 F2 u2 U2 L2 u2 F2 B2 u d2 D2 u' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 u U
4. (4.70) B2 u2 d2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D u2 d2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 u' D L2 U d2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 L2 B2
5. (0.12) U2 u D R2 U R2 L2 D2 u F2 B2 F2 d2 F2 R2 L2 R2 B2 d U B2 F2

0.12 solution: R2 F2 R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Isn't 5x5 fun?


 
It's fun when I randomly drop 25 seconds in 2 days.



Rubiks560 said:


> Your 4x4? You didn't like the X-Cube?


 
I like it. I just want to see how Dayan compares. I average like 1:02 on xcube, but that's with 20+ seconds 3x3 phase, because my xcube is hard to turn fast without locking up (I'm sloppy) and when it pops it's pretty bad.

I'm trying to find a 4x4 that allows me easier 3x3 phase, faster cube, and smoother.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2011)

49.98 4x4 average of 5, 52.62 average of 12.


----------



## TMOY (May 3, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> 4:33 6x6 on M Slice after practicing it all day. Now to match my sub 4.


 
A 4:33 single with cage would have been more fun


----------



## Godmil (May 3, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 3 F2L pairs: U R U' R2' U R U2 y' R U' R'



Nice!


----------



## RCTACameron (May 3, 2011)

zomg moar 2x2 lol
2.31, (1.36), 2.09, 2.21, 2.44, (6.52), 1.83, 3.40, 2.02, 2.50, 2.28, 2.94 = 2.40 
Soon to be Youtube Stackmat UWR. <3


----------



## Tim Major (May 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> zomg moar 2x2 lol
> 2.31, (1.36), 2.09, 2.21, 2.44, (6.52), 1.83, 3.40, 2.02, 2.50, 2.28, 2.94 = 2.40
> Soon to be Youtube Stackmat UWR. <3


 
Congrats. So 2.44, 2.42, now 2.40, all by different people.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Congrats. So 2.44, 2.42, now 2.40, all by different people.


 
Yeah but 2.44 was a while ago, and I just did 2.40 because I wanted to beat cyotheking  And also sub-2.5 was one of my pre-Kubaroo goals. Now the only one I haven't done is sub-20 OH single, which I don't really care about.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Yeah but 2.44 was a while ago, and I just did 2.40 because I wanted to beat cyotheking  And also sub-2.5 was one of my pre-Kubaroo goals. Now the only one I haven't done is sub-20 OH single, which I don't really care about.


 
I will make sure I take this back


----------



## Dacuba (May 3, 2011)

yeah finally sub1'd the H Perm (with M-double trigger with right hand and no U-Double Trigger with left, must practise)
My 2nd sub1 PLL after cw Uperm

0.99 after plenty 1.00's


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2011)

41.65 4x4 single on cam  PB too.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 3, 2011)

Pretty sure this is the most TPS I've ever reconstructed

9.41

D' B2 L' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 L U' F2 R' U L B'

R' D R L2
U' L' U' L y' R' U' R
L' U L U R U R'
y' R U2 R' y' R U R'
U2 y R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

60 moves - 6.38 tps


----------



## Carrot (May 3, 2011)

57.5, 57.86, 57.11, (52.05), 58.81, 57.41, 1:02.38, 59.18, (1:06.28), 59.58, 58.34, 1:03.71 => *59.18* Me loves megaminx!!! =D


----------



## Squadala (May 3, 2011)

Best 3x3 solve so far (although I may have gotten a 12 second solve awhile ago): *13.85* 

R2 D2 L B2 L' U' R2 D' U' B2 R' B D' L2 R' F2 U B' D U2 B' D' U' R B

Cross: x' U' R2 D2 R2

First pair: U R U R' U2 L' U' L
Second pair: U R' U' R x' R' U' R
Third pair: L U' L
Fourth pair: x' U' R U R' U x' R' U' R

OLL: U' R' U' R' F R F' U R

PLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
AUF: U'

58 moves, 4.18 tps.


----------



## gbcuber (May 3, 2011)

9.75 
Scramble: R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 B' D2 U L2 B F2 D' U2 R B'
Cross: Y R F 
1st pair: L U2 L’ U R U’ R’
2nd pair: U L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L
3rd pair: U R’ U R U’ R’ U R
4th pair: Y’ L’ U’ L U2 L’ U’ L
OLL: U2 R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2
PLL: U2 R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2
60 moves 
= 6.15 tps
PB YAY
FIRST AND ONLY SUB 10 (so far  )


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2011)

2 kinda cross skips today

R' D' L B2 U L' D' F' D R D R' F' L' R U' L' U2 L2 U' F' U F D L 

cross/forced pll skip, 10.08


L2 R2 B' R' U F' B2 L D' F' D' R' U2 L R U2 D L R' F2 L' B' U2 D B' 

cross skip, 10.56

edit:

9.92 F D F L' F' U' D' F' L' R2 B' L2 D' F2 U' F L2 D U' F' L2 B F D2 R2


----------



## nccube (May 3, 2011)

2.75 mastermagic


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2011)

I solved the 2x2x2x2 cube for the first time today, without macros. It took a while (and almost 600 moves ._.) but I'm convinced part of that is the fact that I have no clue what I'm doing. I guess I'll be doing the 3x3x3x3 soon (or maybe I'll skip to the 4x4x4x4 :tu) since I've found enough sequences to be able to solve it. I want to be able to speedsolve these things (no clue how long it's supposed to take but the best I've heard of is something like 40 mins) but it's not going to be for a while since I'm still at the "I hope this alg works or I'll have to undo it" stage.

I've actually developed my own notation so far, and it seems better than anything else out there. More intuitive, at least.


----------



## unirox13 (May 4, 2011)

Finally after about a week of more than usual practice I got my first ever sub 25 3x3 average of 12. 



Spoiler



Session Average: 24.29
σ: 3.71
Best Time: 20.87
Worst Time: 32.13
Individual Times:
(20.87), 20.96, (32.13), 30.60, 23.49, 23.16, 24.33, 23.95, 21.78, 25.70, 25.77, 23.15

1. (20.87) D' F2 U' F U2 F' U2 D2 B D' F D U R B U' R2 B' R2 F' B2 U D' R2 U'
2. 20.96 D U B2 R D' B L' R2 B' D L' U B2 U2 D' L' R2 B' R' U' R' B' U2 L2 F2
3. (32.13) L2 U2 R F L2 U' L2 U L R' F' R2 U' L2 F' B' R B R L2 U2 B' U' F' B2
4. 30.60 U' F' L2 U' F2 U' L' U' R2 U' F B D2 B' U L' D' F' B2 U F2 U' L' D U'
5. 23.49 F' B' U R F D2 L2 R2 F U' L2 U F2 B2 L R' B' D B' R' B' U' D' F' D
6. 23.16 U' B' L' R2 U' B2 D2 L' R' D2 F' U' F2 D' F' B D R2 U2 F' B' U2 D B U2
7. 24.33 D' B' L B U' F2 B D U B' U2 F2 R' L2 D2 U R' U' D2 B D2 L' D U' B
8. 23.95 L B' L' F R2 D2 U2 R' F' L' R F2 U' F' B2 L R D2 F' B U2 R2 U F2 B2
9. 21.78 D B' R' U' D2 F D U R L F2 R U' F L R' U D L U' B2 R' F2 L2 B
10. 25.70 B' L2 R' B' D' B' F2 U' F R U R D' F2 R B2 R D' U2 R' D' B' R2 D L2
11. 25.77 U B' L' F B' R' B2 U2 B' U2 D2 R' L' D L R F2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R D' U'
12. 23.15 D2 R' U' D B L' B U' R2 B2 F' L2 U L B R' B D L F U R D2 U L


----------



## BigGreen (May 4, 2011)

5.98 cmll skip

B2 U2 B' F R F U D' B2 F2 L R' B' L U L' F' D' B2 D F2 L F2 B' D' 

z'D'U'RU'
xRUMUrU'R'U'M2'U2'r'U'R
UMU2'M'U2M'U'M'
U'MU2'MUM'U2M


----------



## Hershey (May 4, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 5.98 cmll skip
> 
> B2 U2 B' F R F U D' B2 F2 L R' B' L U L' F' D' B2 D F2 L F2 B' D'
> 
> ...


 
Winning.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2011)

lol wut

computer 7x7 single: 2:09.507 = 706 @ 5.45


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 4, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 5.98 cmll skip
> 
> B2 U2 B' F R F U D' B2 F2 L R' B' L U L' F' D' B2 D F2 L F2 B' D'
> 
> ...


 
Wut.

I think this is the 6th time I've said this, but: I love you so much BigGreen.


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2011)

Squadala said:


> Best 3x3 solve so far (although I may have gotten a 12 second solve awhile ago): *13.85*
> 
> R2 D2 L B2 L' U' R2 D' U' B2 R' B D' L2 R' F2 U B' D U2 B' D' U' R B
> 
> ...


 
fix'd


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2011)

qqwref said:


> lol wut
> 
> computer 7x7 single: 2:09.507 = 706 @ 5.45


Actually beat this: *2:08.638* = 663 @ 5.15. Maybe I can beat the 6x6 WR single?

I also got a 2:30.82 avg12... hoping for sub-2:30, that one had a counting 2:42 in it.


----------



## EricReese (May 4, 2011)

Pretty bad way to end the ao100 but I'm still happy with it. Beat my single/5/100 pbs. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.90
worst time: 22.40

current avg5: 17.35 (σ = 1.83)
best avg5: 14.44 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 17.20 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 15.11 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 16.43 (σ = 1.71)
best avg100: 16.43 (σ = 1.71)

Reconstruction of my sub 10 solve:



Spoiler



Scramble: F' D2 B' R L U' D F2 R L2 B' R' U B R D' L' D2 R2 B' F2 L R2 U' D' 

Solution:
x2 D' R F'
U' R U' R' y R U' R'
L' U L U L' U L y' L' U L
U' L U' L' 
R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 S' L' U' L U L F' L' f
U

PLL Skip


42 moves / 9.90 = 4.24 TPS. wut





Spoiler



Average of 100: 16.43
1. 17.21 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D F R F' B U F' D' B U2 L' U2 B2 L B F U D' F2 B2 
2. 13.01 L2 R B U2 B' L B D' L' D B2 R D' R L B' F D L' F U F2 R' D B' 
3. 17.42 U' R D2 U' L D' B R L' B L' B D' U2 R2 F2 R L2 B L' U' F U B' D 
4. 18.20 D' U' L B2 L B F L F2 R L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F L' U' L' F B' R B' 
5. 13.12 L D2 R' D L' F U' F D' F2 D L2 D U L B2 R2 L' B2 U' B2 F L' F' D2 
6. 16.72 R2 L' B2 L' B2 U' F2 R' D' U2 B D' B L' D2 L' B R U B2 U' B L2 R D' 
7. 17.25 L2 F R' B2 U B2 F L R' F' L' R' D F D B R2 B2 R L' B2 F2 L2 B L2 
8. 18.65 B2 U' F' D' F' B L2 D R2 B2 D2 R D F2 D L D2 F R2 L2 D' U F2 D F2 
9. 16.34 U B F' D U2 R' L F' D' R' U B2 F2 D2 U' F' B' L' U2 B' D2 L2 F B' L' 
10. 19.55 R F' R D2 R' L' B2 U' R2 D L' D2 B U' B D' U L D L' B F' D2 U' L2 
11. 15.19 R2 D U2 F B D' R' F2 B' L' D2 L B2 L' F2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' 
12. 16.05 D2 F' U' L2 F L2 D2 L U2 D' R' U D' B2 F2 D2 U B R' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' 
13. 17.57 U L' F B' R' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L R D R2 L' B2 L' F' L U2 D2 F' 
14. 12.47 U B U R L2 U2 R' L U' D2 B2 R2 L D2 R D U R D' L2 B F2 R2 D B' 
15. 18.26 L2 B' U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 D R2 D2 B D F2 U' D2 L' F D' L2 F2 
16. 18.43 B D2 L R2 B R U' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 L2 B' F2 L B F R D2 R F R' 
17. 16.67 D' U F' L2 B F' L2 F R' L B' L2 D2 F' R L' B' R2 F2 R' F D2 F R' D' 
18. 18.44[misinserted an f2l pair, crap] F' L2 U2 R' D U' R F2 R' B R' D2 R' D U2 F' L R' B R' B R D2 F2 U' 
19. 16.38 U L B2 U' B U2 F' U2 B2 D' U' L' D B' D' F D' L2 D' F' D' L B U' R 
20. 17.60 D' R B' F L2 B' L' F' L U R2 B U' F2 D' R2 U' F D U' B2 L F' D2 L2 
21. 16.69 R B R' F' R' L' B F2 U2 B L F2 U2 F U2 B2 F' U D2 B2 L U' R' D B2 
22. 16.24 D R2 U' F' R2 F2 D2 R' L' D2 F U2 L2 B' L R2 B' R2 D' B L' R D U' B' 
23. 17.05 F' B2 D2 R2 U' L' U' L2 F2 U' D2 R2 F' L R2 D' U' F' L2 R' D F2 L2 R2 F' 
24. 15.05 D' B' L2 B' U' D2 B L B L F L B L D' F2 U B' F R' B' F2 L2 F B' 
25. 16.52 B R' D U B L' F2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R B2 U' D L2 B' L' F L2 U' R2 U' R' 
26. 15.59 R2 D' R D U' F' R B2 R L2 B2 L' B2 U F2 B2 L' B F R B2 U' R' F U2 
27. 18.56 D' L' B U2 B2 D R2 B' D B2 L U2 D F R2 U B U L' F' R2 U D R' U2 
28. 13.23 B2 R B F L B' L U' D L2 U' R' B' U F2 R' L2 D2 R' L U B2 D' R2 D 
29. (22.40) L B U2 D R' F' U2 R L2 U' L B' F2 R' D F2 L F U R F2 R D2 R L 
30. 17.14 D' B F L D' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 B F2 D2 B2 D' F' U2 L' D U R2 D' L' D2 U2 
31. 16.57 B R' L' B L2 F D U' R B2 F2 L F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 F B R' D2 R D2 U 
32. 15.48 D' B L R2 U' R D' L' D' B2 U' R2 F' R B2 F' R2 F' B2 D2 L2 B F D R 
33. 14.56[easiest xcross ever] D' F L D L U2 R L B' L' R' U2 D' R F L' F' R2 D L' D2 B D L D 
34. 17.53 U' D' F' B2 D' B D2 B' R D2 U R U2 B' L U D L U2 L2 R' D2 F D2 F' 
35. 15.48 F' L D' L' F R2 L' U2 L2 U F U2 R D B' U L B L B' F2 R F U' B 
36. 16.42 U2 D' R2 D2 L' U2 L2 F U R B D' B' D2 B' L' R D' L D' F2 R2 D L' D2 
37. 15.48 F B' R D' U' L D L' D2 B L2 D2 F2 U' B L R2 F2 D' F D2 R' F2 D B' 
38. 18.50 L' R2 U' R' D' F' B R' L2 B2 R2 D' R' B U D' R' L2 F2 U' R' L' B2 F L 
39. 16.95 F' B2 L2 F D' R L' U2 L D' U2 B2 U' B' U' R U2 D2 R2 U' L' D2 R D L2 
40. 14.60 L' U' D2 R2 F' D' F2 B' R2 B2 R F' R2 B' R2 L' B2 L R' U F' B2 U' R' B 
41. 16.46 U' B2 R2 D' U B L R2 B' R' B R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U D' R U R' 
42. 16.79 B F2 R2 U R' D' F L U' L' R U2 F2 U2 L2 R B' D U B2 F L F2 D2 B 
43. 13.98 R2 B' D2 F L B2 R' U' F2 U L' D' U L2 D R U2 F2 U' B R L' B2 D U2 
44. 15.87 D2 R' D L' R' B' U R L B' L' R' D' L' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D L2 F2 
45. 19.73 U' D L' R2 U2 B2 D' B F' R2 U' L2 D B' D' R B' F' D R' B2 R2 U R' D 
46. 15.69 R B D2 F' R' F2 B' R2 L2 U B F2 L B2 D2 F L' U L' R2 B2 U2 L R' B 
47. 15.71 R U2 F L2 D B2 F2 U' L' R' B2 F' R L2 B2 F2 R B2 L' R' U2 F2 B R2 L' 
48. 14.39 F D2 F L2 D U R B R L D2 U2 L2 U' L D' F' R D' L' B F R' B2 R2 
49. 17.05 U R' B D' F' B' U B L D' F' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 L' D U' B L2 R B R2 D2 
50. 15.78 L2 U2 F2 U F2 B' L' D B L' D F B' R' L D' U F2 L R' B2 U' D B' U2 
51. 17.66 L U2 L' R D U2 R' D' U' B R' U R' F U2 D R2 F' D2 U' B2 F2 D2 U F2 
52. 16.49 R B' R D R' D' B' D F U' F2 B' R2 L2 D U2 L F L' R B' R B' R' U' 
53. 18.47 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 L' F' R' D2 U' R' L' B L' F' R L2 D' L' R2 D2 F2 
54. 15.95 R U2 F' B U D' B2 U' L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' D' R F R B' D' R2 B D' 
55. 17.10 B2 U2 B L' B D R B2 F2 R U L' F L D2 L2 D2 L2 F B' D B2 D F' R' 
56. 15.55 L' U2 F R L' F B2 L' U B2 F' L2 F' U' L2 B' L' F B' R' U D R2 U2 L 
57. 17.78 R2 B R' B' F U2 B2 L' R2 F' L U2 B2 D' L' B F2 D2 F' B' R' U D F2 L 
58. 15.19 D B U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R D2 F L B U2 F2 L D2 U' L B2 L' B L2 F 
59. 16.81 L' U' D L D L F' R' F' R' L2 D B2 L2 B D B2 U L2 D' F D' B' D' U' 
60. 16.77 R' B2 D L2 U' R2 U' L U L' U B' R' B' R U' F2 U2 F' D F2 B' L' B' F' 
61. 14.08 F2 R' F R2 F2 D' L F2 R L2 U2 D' L U R B' D' R2 F2 L' U D R2 B F2 
62. 15.31 U D' F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 R' B2 L D L F' U2 F U' D2 R D F' 
63. 18.22 B L2 D' L' R D2 B' F2 R D2 U' F2 L2 R' U D2 R2 L U2 F2 B L2 R2 B F' 
64. 16.96 B' R' L D' R B' U2 R L2 F2 U D' B R' B R F' U B F' R F' B' U' F 
65. 18.22 B2 U' R2 F L' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B F2 U2 B' R2 L' B2 D U2 R' F' U' B U2 
66. 14.06 R B2 L F2 B2 U2 R2 B R' B U B' R B L D L' U D F' D U2 F B2 L2 
67. 14.77 B' R L B' F D B L B U D2 R' B2 R' U' F B R2 D' F' R' L' U D' L 
68. 16.13 L' F B L B' F U2 L2 D' U' B2 D' U2 B' D R F2 L F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 F 
69. 13.86[PLL skip] R U R' F2 R2 D L2 U2 L' D B' D' R2 F' R U2 R U2 B R' F2 U' D' R' L' 
70. 14.48 U2 F R' D2 B' L' R2 F' L2 D U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R L2 U2 L U' D2 L U' D B' 
71. 15.84 L B2 F' U2 D B2 R' L' B F D2 F L R D F2 U2 B2 L B' R2 U' R2 U' F 
72. 16.11 F2 D U B F2 L R' D B2 U' F2 U2 B2 F' R B' R2 F' R2 F2 B U2 D' F2 U 
73. 14.18 R' D' R2 F2 L2 U' B R2 F R2 F B2 U' D B2 L R2 F B2 U' D2 B L' F D' 
74. (9.90) F' D2 B' R L U' D F2 R L2 B' R' U B R D' L' D2 R2 B' F2 L R2 U' D' 
75. 17.10 L' D' F' R F2 U' L F' R L2 B R2 L' U L2 F D' U' L B U' F U2 L2 F 
76. 16.54 D' U2 F D' L2 B R F2 D' R L' D2 B2 L R' B2 L' R2 U2 F' B2 L2 R2 D' U' 
77. 15.12 R2 F B' R2 B2 D2 L2 R' B2 L' F B U' F' L' D' F D2 L' D F' L2 R2 U D2 
78. 18.51 R2 U' D2 L' U R2 B2 L' D2 B L2 R U2 D' B U R2 F L' D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U' 
79. 15.59 R U L R U R' L' B L2 D B2 F U2 D F' U' R B2 L' F' U' F' L B2 U' 
80. 15.92 L D2 F2 L2 D L B D2 U' R2 B L' U' B2 R L U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D F 
81. 19.16 U2 R' B R' D' U' R' L' D U B' U L' D' U' R D2 F U2 B' R2 L2 F D' B 
82. 13.64 U2 B2 U F U2 D' R' D B L' R B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B U' D' R' L' B2 F' U' 
83. 19.69 F B2 U L2 F2 R L2 U2 R U R L' D F' D R2 B2 U' R' U L2 F2 L2 R2 B' 
84. 15.01 L' U' D2 B U F' U L2 D B' R D B' R2 U2 B2 U' F B' U2 F' U' D2 L2 U2 
85. 14.62 L2 D B' L' R' D' R' F' D' L' F R2 U2 B R D2 F' B R' B2 D2 R D' L D2 
86. 14.69 B2 F2 L U' D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 F U L R B D' U2 R D' U' L B 
87. 16.28 L B' L2 R2 D' U' R2 L2 D L2 U' D' F' L U2 B' U L' U' L' B2 F2 L D L' 
88. 16.61 L F D' R2 D' R2 F U' F U D B' D' F B2 D' L' U2 B' L B2 F D F' D' 
89. 17.91 U' D R' B U2 R D' R' L D2 F' L R2 B' U L R' D' L' R' F D2 L' F B2 
90. 14.53 D2 B' D' R' B2 R' L2 D' B' D' L' B2 F L2 R D2 F2 D B R' L2 D' F B U 
91. 18.96 L U' L' B' U2 D' R2 L' D L2 F2 R U' B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F2 L2 R' F R' 
92. 14.75 R U' F2 U2 R L2 D' U2 F' L' F' L' F2 U' B R' F L2 U F B2 U' B' L U 
93. 15.62 B' F2 D2 U' F2 B' D R U F' B2 L2 R2 F D2 F R' U' D B' L2 B2 L' B F 
94. 19.13 R B' L' U2 F' L' R D' B R2 L2 D B2 L F2 L' R' U2 F2 U L B' U L' R' 
95. 17.82 D2 U' L2 D' L R2 U F B' R' F2 L2 D F R2 B D2 R' U2 D B2 F' R F' D' 
96. 15.75 U2 F2 U' L2 U B U2 L' F B' D2 L U2 F2 R L' F2 U L' U2 R2 L' B' R' B 
97. 21.67[lol completely blanked on OLL <_<] F' D B D2 R D2 F' B2 R' B2 F' L F' D B' U' L2 R' F' L R D R2 L D 
98. 16.40 B' R U L D2 R' U F D' U' F D2 U2 L F B U D L2 D' B' L B' R2 F' 
99. 15.73 F2 D2 F2 R' F D' F' L2 R2 U' L U' L2 F2 B' U D' L R' F2 D' U L2 U2 B 
100. 19.91 R2 F L' B2 F2 D2 U F' L2 R' B D' U' B' L' R' F R U' B' R B' D F2 L2


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 4, 2011)

8.75 single, 13.37(like a boss ) avg. of 5 on prisma puzzle timer f2l training. and im barely sub-30.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2011)

finished some 7x7 averages, I think these are pretty sick

2:09.406 (2:33.772) 2:21.297 2:21.16 (2:09.252) => *2:17.288* avg5 (about 35% less than the 7x7 OWR )
(2:08.638) 2:29.806 2:28.516 2:23.719 2:17.162 2:32.428 2:23.515 2:09.406 (2:33.772) 2:21.297 2:21.16 2:09.252 => *2:21.626* avg12


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2011)

You should record some qq, I'm curious what 5 tps on qqsim7x7 would even look like.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 4, 2011)

First OH average in like 2 months.Had to do about 15 solves to get back some of my speed.
23.76, 25.95, (20.39), 26.60, 24.07, (28.65), 22.99, 26.42, 24.29, 24.19, 22.86, 22.18 = 24.33. Still could roll some of that but my arm is tired. Trying to find something to do. Don't know what to learn or practice :-/.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> You should record some qq, I'm curious what 5 tps on qqsim7x7 would even look like.


I got a 2:16 on video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NHe8UOmmxE. Forgot to turn on the sound thing though, so no keytaps. I imagine this is pretty hard to follow


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 4, 2011)

2x2 Ao5 SUB 3.5!!

Part of my 4.50 average of 100

Statistics for 05-02-2011 15:21:24

Average: 3.20
Standard Deviation: 0.15
Best Time: 1.08
Worst Time: 4.59
Individual Times:
1.	3.27	U' F R F' R' F U R2
2.	(4.59)	F' U R U2 F' R F2 R U
3.	(1.08)	F R2 U R2 U' F2
4.	2.93	U' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 R
5.	3.39	U2 R F' U R F U R2 U'


----------



## hoopee (May 4, 2011)

2x2x2 times going near 10! Mostly sub-13, best average so far 11.84:
13.09
10.22
12.21
13.28
10.07
Just more training...


----------



## joey (May 4, 2011)

10.84 avg25
11.06, 10.35, 12.51, 10.86, 11.16, 9.34, 9.62, (8.10), 9.97, 10.34, 10.22, 10.71, 12.44, 10.28, 11.40, 11.22, (13.44), 9.48, 9.91, 12.11, 10.82, 12.92, 11.26, 11.35, 9.91

10.36 avg12 :O
11.06, 10.35, (12.51), 10.86, 11.16, 9.34, 9.62, (8.10), 9.97, 10.34, 10.22, 10.71

9.64 avg5
9.34, 9.62, (8.10), 9.97, (10.34)


----------



## slocuber (May 4, 2011)

2x2:
Session average: 4.48
1. (2.36) U F R2 U R2 U' F R' F' R' U'
2. 4.77 U' F2 U R' U F2 U R U R' U'
3. 4.44 U2 F U' R U2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U'
4. 4.80 U' R U R' F R2 F U F2 R' U'
5. 4.24 R F R' U R F' R2 U' F R' U'
6. 4.63 R' U F2 R' U R U2 F2 U' R' U'
7. 4.54 U' R' U F2 R' F R' U2 F' R' U'
8. 4.89 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R F' U2 F' R2 U'
9. 4.62 F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U R2 U R U'
10. 4.92 R' U R U' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U'
11. 4.98 F U' R2 U' F R' F U2 F2 R' U'
12. 4.12 R2 U' F2 U R' F' R U F2 R' U'
13. 4.19 F R2 U F2 U R' U R2 F' R2 U'
14. 4.63 R U' R2 F' R U R' U2 F' R' U'
15. 4.56 U' R2 U' F U F U2 R U2 R' U'
16. 4.24 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F U' R' U'
17. (5.32) F' U' R F' R' U R2 F U2 R' U'
18. 3.95 U2 F2 U F R2 U' F2 U' F R' U'
19. 4.95 U2 R2 F' U F' U R2 U' F R' U'
20. 3.20 R' U F' R2 F R' F R' F R' U' 

Using Ortega... Should I learn CLL? Haha, best avg12 4.52


----------



## Engberg91 (May 4, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5: 13.25


Spoiler



1. 11.46 D' L F' U' L F2 D L F' B U2 D' R U F D L' D F2 B2 D R' F2 B U
2. 15.30 R B' R' B2 L' B2 U' D F' L2 U2 B' F U' F2 D' B' D F2 R' D L' R F2 L'
3. (11.06) U' D B U' R U B F U' F' L2 B2 D' U R B L D U B' L F' D2 L D'
4. 13.00 L2 F L F B' U2 B' D2 R' U L2 U' R U2 L B2 F D2 B R U' R' F' R L2
5. (17.05) F2 D' R' L U2 L2 U R2 B U' R L2 D R2 B2 R2 D U2 F B U2 L' R2 U' R2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 4, 2011)

3x3 19.82 LL skip.

forced.


----------



## uberCuber (May 4, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I got a 2:16 on video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NHe8UOmmxE. Forgot to turn on the sound thing though, so no keytaps. I imagine this is pretty hard to follow



I had less trouble following that than I was expecting to. That was absolutely amazing! :O
TBH, that inspired me to practice some real 7x7 later when I get home cuz computer bigcubes are too frustrating 



RyanReese09 said:


> Trying to find something to do. Don't know what to learn or practice :-/.


 
5x5
How to own at 5x5

yep


----------



## Andreaillest (May 4, 2011)

Haven't had a good avg. or PB in weeks. Finally.
PB avg. of 5: *17.05*

15.97, (15.29), 16.25, 18.92, (19.26)

As you can tell, I got nervous at the end and jesus'd it.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 4, 2011)

Haven't had a good avg. or PB in weeks. Finally.
PB avg. of 5: *17.05*

15.97, (15.29), 16.25, 18.92, (19.26)

As you can tell, I got nervous at the end and jesus'd it. Almost beat my avg. of 12 PB. By like .01. FUUUU!


----------



## Robert-Y (May 5, 2011)

I just managed to sub 1 all CMLLs. I think I'm the first person to do this 

The last one I did was C4: R2' D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R


----------



## Julian (May 5, 2011)

Wow!!

Pyraminx PB Ao5 and Ao12:

*1. 5.30 U L U R L U R U' L' R' U b' 
2. 6.76 U L U' L' R B U R' L B U' r b u 
3. 4.68 U L R B U B' L R' U' B R' r b u' 
4. 5.33 U L U L' U' L U' B' L B' L' r b' 
5. 4.50 U L U L' R' L R B R' L U l r b' u'* 
6. 7.69 U L U L' U' R B U B L' U' l' r b' u 
7. 7.27 U L U' L' B' L R' U R' B' L' r u' 
8. (4.28) U L U B U' R' B L B U B l r' b u' 
9. (10.45) U L U R B' U R U B' R B l b 
10. 6.96 U L U L B L U' B L' R' U l r' b u' 
11. 7.41 U L R B U B' L' R U' B' L' l' u' 
12. 6.20 U L U' R' L' U B' L U L' B l u

Ao12: 6.21
Ao5: 5.11

With LBL.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 5, 2011)

Pyraminx 4.05 single PB

Scramble was U L U' R B' U R' U R' U L' r


----------



## Forte (May 5, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I just managed to sub 1 all CMLLs. I think I'm the first person to do this
> 
> The last one I did was C4: R2' D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R


 
wtffff how did you sub1 that


----------



## Robert-Y (May 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnh4oba1SRA

This is just one way. Dan Cohen can sub 1 with the mirror of the inverse of this alg.

(Spef found the alg btw )


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2011)

16:48.5 3x3 marathon on qcube with the new solve counter

3 pll skips, one forced. the 2 lucky ones were the last 2 solves.

edit: 19:01.316 10 4x4's relay


----------



## nccube (May 5, 2011)

Spoiler



2.91, 2.27, 2.74, 2.72, 2.15, 4.44, 1.94, 2.44, 2.80, 2.55, 2.80, 4.31, 3.08, 2.32, 3.61, 2.36, 3.81, 2.59, 3.15, 3.37, 2.36, 2.91, 5.85, 2.95, 3.24, 2.87, 2.38, 2.76, 3.83, 2.71, 2.41, 2.99, 3.15, 2.52, 2.32, 2.91, 3.00, 3.28, 1.90, 3.57, 2.93, 2.87, 2.46, 2.85, 2.64, 2.81, 3.02, 2.56, 1.79, 2.26, 2.20, 3.92, 1.91, 2.42, 2.32, 3.15, 4.74, 2.43, 1.42, 3.69, 3.30, 3.55, 2.52, 1.77, 4.01, 2.84, 3.21, 3.21, 3.12, 2.34, 4.41, 3.18, 2.46, 2.96, 4.50, 2.04, 2.60, 3.78, 1.96, 2.84, 3.10, 3.86, 2.95, 3.72, 2.67, 2.61, 2.77, 2.91, 2.54, 2.53, 2.69, 3.58, 2.59, 2.77, 3.65, 2.98, 3.13, 3.38, 2.91, 2.52



2.92 2x2 avg100. Cameron, your turn


----------



## Robert-Y (May 5, 2011)

Statistics for 05-05-2011 19:29:04

Average: 16.65
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 11.73
Worst Time: 20.15
Individual Times:
1.	14.84	F L2 B2 F' L R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R D' L2 B U2 B2 L R' F2 L' R B' F L'
2.	13.68	L2 R U B' L' F D F' D U L R B F2 U2 L B2 R2 D L2 B' D U' R2 U2
3.	19.92	R F' R2 D2 U2 B' D' U2 B' D B F2 U' R F2 L2 D' U L2 B F' L2 R' D U'
4.	14.60	B' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F U R' U2 B' L R' D' U2 R B' D B' L' F2 R' B L
5.	18.20	B' U B2 F' U F' D U2 B' R' B D2 F L2 R B' F' D U2 R B D' F2 L R2
6.	(11.73)	B2 D' U F U2 F D U2 B D2 U2 F R2 B' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B F2 R' U R2
7.	16.96	D' R F2 D' L2 R' F L R' D' U' B' R D' L R' B2 U' B' F D R' F' R U'
8.	16.92	U' F L' R2 D U B2 D' U' F2 D2 U2 F U' F2 L R U2 B F' D' U2 L2 B D2
9.	18.33	L2 R' B R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 F' L2 D' B L' R2 D U R U2 F U2 B2 L2
10.	(20.15)	U B2 F2 L R2 U' L' R2 D' U2 F2 D2 U2 B' F' L U L R D R2 B2 L2 D2 U2
11.	15.90	D' U L R B2 R D2 U' B2 L' D' U R2 D2 U2 L R D B' R' D' U2 L' U2 L2
12.	17.10	F U' B R D' L R' B F D' U L R B2 L' R2 F2 R D2 R2 D U' L' R2 U'

Roux.


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2011)

LL scrambles (with inspection)

current avg12: 2.94 (σ = 0.58)

all the solves except the last one were OLLCP/EPLL


----------



## James Ludlow (May 5, 2011)

5x5

1.53.09

U B Rw' U Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw Fw' R' D U' F' Dw2 L F2 L R Dw U2 F2 D' R' Bw' L' Lw2 R B2 U' Rw' Dw Bw R' F2 Dw' L2 Rw2 F' Lw2 R' B' Rw D' Fw' U' Lw Rw2 D' R U L' Bw R' U' Rw D' B' Bw


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2011)

42 cube relay with 5 pll skips in 17:44


----------



## joey (May 5, 2011)

Is that on qcube ben?


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2011)

36 2x2x2-sim solves in one breath (using the marathon sim) in 3:27, which works out to about 5.75 seconds/cube.

Also, 15 3x3x3-sim solves in one breath in 3:10, which works out to about 12.69 seconds/cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2011)

joey said:


> Is that on qcube ben?



yes

Sn.

EDIT: 41:36.99 100 3x3's relay qcube

tons of H perms (like, 25, most forced) 7 pll skips 5 forced, 4 oll skips, 3 forced


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2011)

Ouch, 40 minutes of solid solving. Sounds tough.

Some real 3x3:

10.849, (13.719), 10.809, (9.996), 10.376 => 10.678 (σ = 0.21) (maybe PB)
(9.858), 12.112, (14.309), 10.849, 13.719, 10.809, 9.996, 10.376, 11.241, 11.265, 11.477, 12.248 => 11.409 (σ = 1.02) (PB)


----------



## EricReese (May 6, 2011)

Ridiculous avg, one PLL skip

Average of 12: 1:10.56
1. 1:09.30 L R2 D B f R2 L' U R' u' B2 f u R2 u2 F u F2 U2 r B' U' B' r2 R' u' r' f R' f u D2 f2 F R2 L2 U R2 f2 D2 
2. 1:13.98 U R2 f2 R f2 U' r' R U B2 f2 R2 f2 U L' U' f R' D2 F' B2 R u2 F2 f2 r D' R' F r u' f u U2 B' L F' L2 F' u 
3. 1:16.08 D' F2 R' r U2 u2 R f' r2 L' U' D2 L r F' D R' L2 F U2 L B R F R' f2 B2 R' B' r' R U f2 U2 u2 F D u' F2 B' 
4. 1:07.17 L2 f2 D2 R L2 B' L' r2 D L F2 r' D' L' f2 L' f' r U r2 D' L2 f' r' D L' f2 R L' D2 r' D r' U2 R2 f D2 B D2 u 
5. 1:12.46 B2 U2 D' L B' U r R2 u D B F R2 B u2 r' L2 U' L' F r' R2 u' L' r f R2 f' u2 B' F' L u F U u' r2 F U2 L2 
6. 1:10.94 D' F2 u' f2 u L2 u' r' R f2 U2 R' r' B' u2 B R' f2 u D F' U' R2 r' L2 u f2 r2 f L2 B2 L B' f L' R r B' F' D2 
7. 1:12.45 F2 r2 U r' u2 L2 B2 u2 U' R U L2 f2 R2 r2 F r' L2 F' r R' D2 R f2 R2 D' B' F' L2 D2 B2 U' r2 R' L D2 R2 D' U2 u' 
8. (1:17.69+) B' u2 L f' F' u' B' L' F2 U2 R2 r D U2 L2 B L2 R B U2 f r' R2 f B D2 R D2 B F2 U' B2 r' L B' u2 R F2 u' L2 
9. 1:12.00 R' U D R' F r' U' R' B2 D' r2 B U2 f' B2 R U2 u2 R f' F' u' R L F L2 U' L r F' r2 u2 U2 F2 f2 L D2 r2 F2 B2 
10. (1:03.44[Nice ]) L2 F' B2 R2 f2 R' u' U F2 L' u2 D' F' L' r' D2 r2 D' L' U L2 F' L2 R2 U2 f' u' B r' U L2 u2 U R L u L2 u2 B L' 
11. 1:05.42 R' u' U r F L2 R' f2 R2 U2 r' B2 r F2 u2 r' L' B f' R U' R r' F B2 U' f' L u f u U F L r2 B' D2 u L2 F 
12. 1:05.76 f R' f' F D2 F R' F2 r' U' B2 R' f D2 B2 u2 D2 B' F' u' B' U' F' r' D f u D2 R' B2 f2 L' f' F' r2 u U D' r' L 

Failed rolling  wanted sub 1:10 bad


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 6, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Pyraminx 4.05 single PB
> 
> Scramble was U L U' R B' U R' U R' U L' r


 
W00T New pyraminx PB.
3.98 Oka. Thansk for the scramble man.

EDIT: Not a PB. I forgot about my 2.58


----------



## Julian (May 6, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> W00T New pyraminx PB.
> 3.98 Oka. Thansk for the scramble man.


Just a suggestion, I wouldn't count a scramble that I got from someone else as a PB.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 6, 2011)

PB: 11.00 PLL skip D2 L' R' U L' B D' U' L D' B2 F2 L R2 D R D' L' R2 D' U L' R' D2 U2

Previous lucky PB was 11.96, NL is still 12.57.

Part of:
ao200: 19.12 PB
ao100: 18.77 PB
a050: 18.54 PB
ao12: 18.17
ao5: 17.97 (2 fail solves)

First real practice in over a month.


----------



## danthecuber (May 6, 2011)

4x4
5. 113.61 Rw' R' U Uw' D2 Fw Bw B Dw Fw U2 Uw2 Dw Rw2 F2 R2 D Bw D' B' L' Lw' Dw Bw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 D' Bw2 R Uw2 L' R' Uw F2 Bw' Dw' Fw

pb by 10 seconds


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2011)

3:40.303 on the 42-cube 2x2 marathon (=5.25 seconds/cube)


----------



## IamWEB (May 6, 2011)

lolwat 8.43 single.

11.79 avg5 .
12.58 avg12, whatever .


----------



## Forte (May 6, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnh4oba1SRA
> 
> This is just one way. Dan Cohen can sub 1 with the mirror of the inverse of this alg.
> 
> (Spef found the alg btw )


 
awesome 

yeah I've been using that alg for that case too. I found it on Jason Baum's site


----------



## Robert-Y (May 6, 2011)

Here's a 0.98 I got on video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-shLY5UEpUg

Kirjava and I will make collab video of us getting sub 1 with every case (21/42 on video as of yesterday). Then we'll do a how to of every alg sooner or later.


----------



## Selkie (May 6, 2011)

3x3: new Ao5, Ao12 and Ao100 pbs in 1 session 

Ao5: 24.09
Ao12: 25.03 (So close to sub 25)
Ao100: 26.71



Spoiler



Average of 5: 24.09
1. 23.89 R' L U L U F' U2 F' D2 U' L2 U' B' U2 D2 R2 B2 R L' B D2 U2 L2 F2 U' 
2. 24.17 U2 B' L2 D F' L D' F2 R' U' D R' U F2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 R U' B2 R' L2 D2 
3. (25.95) R U' B' U F2 L2 R' F2 D2 B' U F2 D' R2 D' B F' U F R' U L2 F R' U2 
4. 24.20 D2 L B2 U2 D' R F2 D2 L' D U L B' L U' F2 U L' B' D B F2 L B2 U 
5. (23.48) L U' D' R2 U B L B' R' L' D B' R' D2 F' U L' F' R' F D2 F' B D' R





Spoiler



Average of 12: 25.03
1. 23.89 R' L U L U F' U2 F' D2 U' L2 U' B' U2 D2 R2 B2 R L' B D2 U2 L2 F2 U' 
2. 24.17 U2 B' L2 D F' L D' F2 R' U' D R' U F2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 R U' B2 R' L2 D2 
3. 25.95 R U' B' U F2 L2 R' F2 D2 B' U F2 D' R2 D' B F' U F R' U L2 F R' U2 
4. 24.20 D2 L B2 U2 D' R F2 D2 L' D U L B' L U' F2 U L' B' D B F2 L B2 U 
5. 23.48 L U' D' R2 U B L B' R' L' D B' R' D2 F' U L' F' R' F D2 F' B D' R 
6. (30.71) F' L B D L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 L F' U' B2 R' F2 D2 R' B' R F' U' R B' D' 
7. 24.43 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U L R2 F2 L D2 B2 U L' U' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 L' D F2 
8. 25.20 R U2 D F L U' L' R2 D' B D' B U R U2 F R2 U' F R D B' L2 F' R2 
9. (22.97) L B D B' D2 B2 D F R L2 F2 U2 B2 R' U L U2 L2 B D2 U R2 U F' R' 
10. 23.44 L' R F U' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' B F' U' B2 D R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 U' B 
11. 28.76 U F D' U F' B2 D F' L2 R2 D' B' D' L D2 F' B' D' F2 B' R D' L2 B' U2 
12. 26.81 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U' R' D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D U F R' L F' B' L' D2 R U2 B2 U2


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 6, 2011)

2nd fastest NL solve at 8.62 seconds

L' R B2 R2 L B' F' U2 F D U' R' F2 U' F2 B L D' L F2 U' B' D2 R D

Can't find solution.
3 or 4 of the f2l pairs were 3 move inserts
OLL was r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL was T perm


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 6, 2011)

2.88 OLL parity on 4x4....yay


----------



## ianography (May 6, 2011)

I got to this website through the school's firewall. Muahaha.


----------



## Julian (May 6, 2011)

ianography said:


> I got to this website through the school's firewall. Muahaha.


Everyday, man, everyday.


----------



## Forte (May 6, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Here's a 0.98 I got on video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-shLY5UEpUg
> 
> Kirjava and I will make collab video of us getting sub 1 with every case (21/42 on video as of yesterday). Then we'll do a how to of every alg sooner or later.


 
cool idea! can't wait to see it


----------



## Hershey (May 6, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Here's a 0.98 I got on video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-shLY5UEpUg
> 
> Kirjava and I will make collab video of us getting sub 1 with every case (21/42 on video as of yesterday). Then we'll do a how to of every alg sooner or later.


 
Ewww, the cube looks pretty rough and locky!


----------



## uberCuber (May 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Ewww, the cube looks pretty rough and locky!


 
you can tell by the fact that he just sub-1'd that alg


----------



## Robert-Y (May 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Ewww, the cube looks pretty rough and locky!



But it's the cube I used for my official 9.32 avg! XD

Seriously though, I think the corners are dying, some of the uh... corner piece bonds?... are broken


----------



## AnsonL (May 7, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Thanks, but don't you average faster than this?


 
haha yeah i avg probaly the same with keyboard timing


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2011)

16:45.374 qcube 3x3 marathon

2 oll skips

pb by 3 seconds, messed up the first 12 solves.

4088 turns, 4.07 tps

edit: gonna do it again, want sub 1000 (16:40)

edit2: 16:47.907... 4175 turns at 4.14 tps. This one felt a lot lot faster...


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 7, 2011)

10.98 Average of 12  3x3.
10.26 AO5.


----------



## cubefan4848 (May 7, 2011)

Pb average of 5 16.73
18.33
15.30 (PLL skip)
(15.11) (NL)
(20.56)
16.55


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2011)

12.057 qcube 3x3 sniggle


----------



## danthecuber (May 7, 2011)

4x4
1. 1:39.56 Dw' Rw B' Uw2 Bw Uw Dw F2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw Rw2 B' Uw' L' F' D B2 L Lw2 Rw' F' Fw' Bw' B' D2 R2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw B2 Rw F2 Bw U'

pb by 14.05 seconds

also first sub 100 second solve


----------



## Evan Liu (May 7, 2011)

6x6
(5:59.68), 5:45.69, 5:35.27, 5:08.80, 5:53.21, 5:57.53, 5:37.67, 5:47.12, (5:06.19), 5:55.01, 5:57.15, 5:49.26 = 5:44.67
Best avg5 = 5:42.05 (Solves 3 to 7)

3x3 (Scrambles with cross on U)
10.30 PLL Skip (can't find solution)
U D' B F U' D R B' U' F L' R F2 U2 D2 R' L D' F2 L U2 F' R D2 F2 

Nice scramble, bad time
U2 L' F' U2 F' R2 B R' D' L R' F2 B' U' L2 F' B' L D2 L R2 B L2 B F' 


Spoiler



X-Cross: y' L2 F U R L' F2
F2L#2: z2 y' R' F R F'
F2L#3: y2 R' F R F'
F2L#4: y' U' R U2 R' d R' U R
OLL: y2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## James Ludlow (May 7, 2011)

7x7

avg5 = 5.55.24 5.58.89 5.49.64 6.01.91 5.58.78 = *5.57.64*

mean3 = 5.55.24 5.58.89 5.49.64 = *5.54.59*

single = *5.49.64*

All pbs. Not 100% about the single, but we'll say it is anyway.



Spoiler



1. 2U U' L' 3F' F' 2L2 3R 2F2 3D 3L 3D B2 2F' F 2L2 2U2 3R 2R' D' 2L' 3F' R 2F2 3R2 3D 3U2 U R' 2D L 3B2 2U2 B' L 3R 3U 2U B' F2 3D' B' R F' U2 3R2 2B' 3B 3F F' 3R' 3B2 3L R 3F 2F 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R' B 2B F' D2 L R' 3D2 2U2 2F' 3U' R2 U2 B' U2 3B L 2B' 2U2 R2 3F R 2B2 3F2 L 3L' B' 2L 3F 2U' 3F' 2R2 F2 3D R2 3U' 3L' 2U 3F2 2F D 3R'
2. 2L 2F 2L 2R2 F' D R2 D2 3U' 2R2 3F2 F' 2L2 2R F 3L2 D 3B' 3F' 2R' 3B' D' 3L' 3R' 3D 2U 3F 2L' D2 3F 2R' 2D2 L2 3R2 2F' 2D' 2U' B 2F2 R' D2 3F 2U' 3L 3B' 3F' F' 3D' 3U2 L' 2F 3U 3B' F 2D2 B L B2 2B 3F 2D 3D' 3U2 3L 3B2 3F' L 3L' R2 2U' U' B 2F' 3D2 3B' U' 2L 3U' 3R 3D2 R2 D2 3D2 2U' 3F' 2F' F L 3D 2U' U2 3F D2 3U2 L' 2L 3R 3U' F' L
3. R F' 2D B2 2D2 3D F2 3R2 2B2 3D' 3L' 3F2 2F2 3D' 2B2 3B 3R2 2R2 2U2 L B 2B2 2F' 2R' 2B' 3B 3R' 2D2 3R2 3B' 3U' U2 F D' 3D 3B' 2R' U' B2 2F' 2R' U' 2R U' 2L' 2R 2F' 2U 3B' 3D U 3B2 2L2 F' L' 3B2 3R' 2B F' 2D L2 3L 2B2 L' 2L' R' 2D 3B' R2 2D' 2U2 2L2 U' R D' 3D' 2U2 U 3L' R2 3F F' 3D' R D2 2D' 3U' F' 3R2 R 2D2 3B' U B' 3F' F' 2D' 3B' D' 2F'
4. 3B' 2L2 R' 2B 2F2 3L' 2R' 2B 2F L' 2L' 3B 2U2 3B2 F2 2L' 2R' 2B2 3U2 2R F2 U' B' L' 2F' 3L' D' 2R2 3D' R 2D 3F2 2F2 2D2 L2 F' 2L 3L 3U2 3B 2F 3U' L' 3R2 2R 2F 3D2 2L 2D2 2B2 3U2 3R B2 D B 3F' 2L2 2R 2U' 2L2 3F D U2 3L' B 2U2 U' R' 3U2 3F2 D' 3D2 3U2 2U2 F 3L2 3U B2 U' L 3F2 L2 F2 L' 2B2 2F' 3U2 3F 3D' 3U2 L2 3R' 2D2 3U' U 2L2 2R2 R D 3L2
5. 3U 3B2 3R' 3D 3L2 3U2 U 2L' D' 3D2 3R D 3B' 3F' 2D2 R' B' D2 2D2 2U U 2B' 3D' L' 3R 3D F' 2D 3R' D' 2U2 3F' R 3U 3R 2U2 3F' 2D2 2L F2 L 3R 3U' B' F2 3D' 2L2 3R B' 2F' 2D R' B' 2L' D 3R2 2B' 2L B' 3F' 2L' 3R2 2F2 F2 D2 B' D' L2 U2 L 2R 2D' 3D' 3U 3L2 2F2 3R2 2D 3U 2U' L2 3R 3D' L2 R B' 3D2 2L2 2B2 U2 L2 2L2 3R 2U B' 2B 3B 2L D 3R


----------



## BC1997 (May 7, 2011)

sub-1:20 OH


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

sub 40 with beginner method


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 7, 2011)

*2x2*

number of times: 127/127
best time: 0.54 R2 U' R2 F' R' U F' R' U' R' U' 
worst time: 8.66

current avg5: 2.86 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 2.13 (σ = 0.16)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 2.13
1. 1.90 U' R2 F R' F U' F' R U2 R' U'
2. (4.56) R F U R' F' U F2 U F2 R' U'
3. 2.21 R2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U' R F' U'
4. (1.73) U2 R F2 R F U' F R' U' R2 U'
5. 2.28 R2 F R2 U' F R U2 R F' R' U'



current avg12: 2.68 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 2.49 (σ = 0.40)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.49
1. 2.77 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R U2 R' U'
2. 2.37 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
3. 3.35 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
4. (1.88) U F R' F' U2 F U' F U' R' U'
5. 2.37 F2 U2 F R' U' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
6. 2.40 F2 R2 F R U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U'
7. 2.93 U F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' R' U'
8. 1.99 R U' F' U' F R' F R' U' R2 U'
9. 2.48 F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
10. 2.16 F U2 F' U R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
11. (8.66+) F2 U' R2 U' R2 F U' F2 U' F' U'
12. 2.06 R2 U' F2 R U R U2 R U' R' U'



current avg100: 2.97 (σ = 0.84)
best avg100: 2.94 (σ = 0.78)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.94
1. 2.86 R' U2 R U' F R' U2 R U' R' U'
2. 2.88 U' R F2 R U R2 U' R' U' R' U'
3. 2.91 F U F U2 R' U' R U F2 R2 U'
4. 2.63 R' F' R U2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 U'
5. 2.45 U2 R2 U F R' U' F U F2 R' U'
6. 3.30 R U2 R' F U' R' F R' U' R2 U'
7. 1.52 F R2 U R F R F' U F' R' U'
8. 3.17 F2 U' F' U R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
9. 3.96 F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
10. 2.75 F2 U F' U' R U2 R' F U' R' U'
11. 3.03 R2 U2 F U' R2 F U R U R2 U'
12. 3.81 F2 U' R U2 R U R' F' U' R' U'
13. 2.71 F R2 F' R' U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
14. 2.99 F' R2 U F2 U' R F2 R' F2 R' U'
15. 3.64 R2 F U' R' F' R U' F' U' R' U'
16. 2.07 U R' F2 R2 F' U2 F U F' R' U'
17. 3.65 F U2 F R F' R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
18. 2.76 U' F' U' R2 F2 R' F' R F' R2 U'
19. 3.46 U2 F' R' U' F2 R U2 R2 F' R' U'
20. 2.34 F' U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R' U'
21. 4.60 F' R' F' R2 U2 F U F2 U' R' U'
22. 4.27 R2 F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U2 F' R2 U'
23. 3.28 R F U' R2 F2 U R' F' U2 R' U'
24. 3.29 R2 F2 U' F U F' U' R' U' R' U'
25. 3.14 F' U F R' U2 R F2 R F2 R' U'
26. 2.09 R' F2 U F2 U R U' F2 U' R' U'
27. 2.59 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R' U R2 F2 R2 U'
28. 3.02 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R F' U' R2 U'
29. 2.72 U' R F' R U2 R U R F' R' U'
30. 3.66 U' R' F2 U2 R' F U2 R F' R' U'
31. 2.73 F' U F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F' R' U'
32. 2.31 U2 R U2 F R F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
33. 5.11 R' F' U R2 F' U' R' U F2 R' U'
34. 4.12 F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' R U2 R2 U'
35. 3.64 R' U2 F2 R F U' R U F' R' U'
36. (0.54) R2 U' R2 F' R' U F' R' U' R' U'
37. 2.40 U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R U' F2 R' U'
38. 2.83 U2 F R U2 R F2 U2 F' U R2 U'
39. 4.00 U' F R U' F2 R F R2 U R2 U'
40. 3.59 U R F' R U' F2 U R' U R' U'
41. 3.45 U' R U R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 R' U'
42. 3.95 R2 U R' F2 R U2 R F2 U R' U'
43. 3.12 R2 F2 R F' U F' U' F2 U' R' U'
44. 3.31 R F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U' R' U'
45. 2.71 R' U R' F2 R U F' R2 F R' U'
46. 1.77 U' F' U F' U2 F R U2 F2 R' U'
47. 2.99 U' R U2 R' U F U' F U' R' U'
48. 2.09 U' R F2 U' R F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
49. 3.66 U R2 U R U2 R U' F' R F' U'
50. 3.56 R2 U' R F2 U' F' U R2 F' R' U'
51. 2.36 U R2 F U R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U'
52. 3.95 F2 R U' F U2 F U2 R' U2 F2 U'
53. 4.12 U R2 U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U'
54. 2.88 U2 R F' U2 F R F' R F R' U'
55. 2.55 U R F2 R U F2 U R' U R' U'
56. 2.36 F' U2 R' F' R F2 U2 R' U R' U'
57. 2.91 R F' U' F2 U' R U F U' R' U'
58. 2.33 U R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'
59. 2.84 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 F R U' R2 U'
60. 2.16 F' R2 F' U' F' U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
61. (5.61+) U' R' U' F' U F' U R U2 R' U'
62. 1.90 U' R2 F R' F U' F' R U2 R' U'
63. 4.56 R F U R' F' U F2 U F2 R' U'
64. 2.21 R2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U' R F' U'
65. 1.73 U2 R F2 R F U' F R' U' R2 U'
66. 2.28 R2 F R2 U' F R U2 R F' R' U'
67. 2.02 U R2 F2 R' U' R U2 R U' R' U'
68. 2.39 U R F R2 U' F2 U' F U R' U'
69. 2.53 U R' F2 R F2 U2 F' U F R' U'
70. 3.85 R' U' F2 R' F U R' F U' R' U'
71. 3.39 U' R2 U F' U2 F R2 F U' R' U'
72. 4.39+ U' R2 U2 F' R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
73. 1.40 F R F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U'
74. 2.78 U F R' U' R2 F2 U' F' U R' U'
75. 2.73 U R2 F' U' R2 F U' R' F2 R' U'
76. 3.16 U2 F U F' R2 U2 F R2 U' R' U'
77. 2.77 F2 U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U F2 R' U'
78. 2.34 U' F R F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
79. 4.59 R' F2 R U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
80. 4.96 R U F2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U'
81. 1.83 U R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
82. 2.94 U2 R' U' R' F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U'
83. 2.19 F R' U2 F' U2 F' U R2 U' R' U'
84. 1.35 U R2 F' U' R' U' R F2 U R2 U'
85. 2.70 R' U R2 F2 R' F U R' F' R' U'
86. 3.49 U R2 F R U' R U' F2 U R' U'
87. 2.55 F R2 U R2 U2 F R2 F U' R' U'
88. 3.13 F R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R U R' U'
89. 3.11 R2 U R2 U' R2 F U F U R2 U2
90. 2.69 R F U' R2 U' R2 F R U' R2 U'
91. 2.77 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R U2 R' U'
92. 2.37 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
93. 3.35 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
94. 1.88 U F R' F' U2 F U' F U' R' U'
95. 2.37 F2 U2 F R' U' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
96. 2.40 F2 R2 F R U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U'
97. 2.93 U F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' R' U'
98. 1.99 R U' F' U' F R' F R' U' R2 U'
99. 2.48 F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
100. 2.16 F U2 F' U R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'



session avg: 2.98 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 3.01


Spoiler



Session average: 2.98
1. 3.18 U2 R U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F R' U'
2. 2.42 F R2 F' R U F' R2 F U' R' U'
3. 4.95 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' F2 R F2 R2 U'
4. 3.01 F' U F R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R U'
5. 2.35 U2 F2 R F' R F2 U' R2 U R' U'
6. 2.98 F' U2 R' F2 R F' R2 F U R2 U'
7. 4.12 F' R' F R2 U2 F U R2 F' R2 U'
8. 2.07 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R U' F2 R' U'
9. 2.64 F' R F' U2 F U2 F R2 U R' U'
10. 2.38 U' R U2 F' U R2 F' U2 F R' U'
11. 3.20 F U F' R2 U F' R' F2 U' R2 U'
12. 2.50 R U2 F U' R' U F2 U' R2 F' U'
13. 4.25 U R' U2 F' R U' R U2 F R' U'
14. 4.62 R2 U' F U R U2 F' R F R U'
15. 2.86 F2 R2 U2 F' R F R U F2 R' U'
16. 2.54 U2 R2 U F R2 F R2 U2 F R' U'
17. 3.27 F2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 R' U' R' U'
18. 2.34 R2 U2 R F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 R' U'
19. 3.70 F U2 R2 F U2 F U' F2 U R U'
20. 2.63 F R U2 F' U F' U R2 U' R' U'
21. 3.02 F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R2 U' F R U'
22. 2.86 R' U2 R U' F R' U2 R U' R' U'
23. 2.88 U' R F2 R U R2 U' R' U' R' U'
24. 2.91 F U F U2 R' U' R U F2 R2 U'
25. 2.63 R' F' R U2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 U'
26. 2.45 U2 R2 U F R' U' F U F2 R' U'
27. 3.30 R U2 R' F U' R' F R' U' R2 U'
28. 1.52 F R2 U R F R F' U F' R' U'
29. 3.17 F2 U' F' U R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
30. 3.96 F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
31. 2.75 F2 U F' U' R U2 R' F U' R' U'
32. 3.03 R2 U2 F U' R2 F U R U R2 U'
33. 3.81 F2 U' R U2 R U R' F' U' R' U'
34. 2.71 F R2 F' R' U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
35. 2.99 F' R2 U F2 U' R F2 R' F2 R' U'
36. 3.64 R2 F U' R' F' R U' F' U' R' U'
37. 2.07 U R' F2 R2 F' U2 F U F' R' U'
38. 3.65 F U2 F R F' R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
39. 2.76 U' F' U' R2 F2 R' F' R F' R2 U'
40. 3.46 U2 F' R' U' F2 R U2 R2 F' R' U'
41. 2.34 F' U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R' U'
42. 4.60 F' R' F' R2 U2 F U F2 U' R' U'
43. 4.27 R2 F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U2 F' R2 U'
44. 3.28 R F U' R2 F2 U R' F' U2 R' U'
45. 3.29 R2 F2 U' F U F' U' R' U' R' U'
46. 3.14 F' U F R' U2 R F2 R F2 R' U'
47. 2.09 R' F2 U F2 U R U' F2 U' R' U'
48. 2.59 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R' U R2 F2 R2 U'
49. 3.02 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R F' U' R2 U'
50. 2.72 U' R F' R U2 R U R F' R' U'
51. 3.66 U' R' F2 U2 R' F U2 R F' R' U'
52. 2.73 F' U F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F' R' U'
53. 2.31 U2 R U2 F R F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
54. 5.11 R' F' U R2 F' U' R' U F2 R' U'
55. 4.12 F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' R U2 R2 U'
56. 3.64 R' U2 F2 R F U' R U F' R' U'
57. (0.54) R2 U' R2 F' R' U F' R' U' R' U'
58. 2.40 U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R U' F2 R' U'
59. 2.83 U2 F R U2 R F2 U2 F' U R2 U'
60. 4.00 U' F R U' F2 R F R2 U R2 U'
61. 3.59 U R F' R U' F2 U R' U R' U'
62. 3.45 U' R U R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 R' U'
63. 3.95 R2 U R' F2 R U2 R F2 U R' U'
64. 3.12 R2 F2 R F' U F' U' F2 U' R' U'
65. 3.31 R F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U' R' U'
66. 2.71 R' U R' F2 R U F' R2 F R' U'
67. 1.77 U' F' U F' U2 F R U2 F2 R' U'
68. 2.99 U' R U2 R' U F U' F U' R' U'
69. 2.09 U' R F2 U' R F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
70. 3.66 U R2 U R U2 R U' F' R F' U'
71. 3.56 R2 U' R F2 U' F' U R2 F' R' U'
72. 2.36 U R2 F U R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U'
73. 3.95 F2 R U' F U2 F U2 R' U2 F2 U'
74. 4.12 U R2 U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U'
75. 2.88 U2 R F' U2 F R F' R F R' U'
76. 2.55 U R F2 R U F2 U R' U R' U'
77. 2.36 F' U2 R' F' R F2 U2 R' U R' U'
78. 2.91 R F' U' F2 U' R U F U' R' U'
79. 2.33 U R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'
80. 2.84 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 F R U' R2 U'
81. 2.16 F' R2 F' U' F' U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
82. 5.61+ U' R' U' F' U F' U R U2 R' U'
83. 1.90 U' R2 F R' F U' F' R U2 R' U'
84. 4.56 R F U R' F' U F2 U F2 R' U'
85. 2.21 R2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U' R F' U'
86. 1.73 U2 R F2 R F U' F R' U' R2 U'
87. 2.28 R2 F R2 U' F R U2 R F' R' U'
88. 2.02 U R2 F2 R' U' R U2 R U' R' U'
89. 2.39 U R F R2 U' F2 U' F U R' U'
90. 2.53 U R' F2 R F2 U2 F' U F R' U'
91. 3.85 R' U' F2 R' F U R' F U' R' U'
92. 3.39 U' R2 U F' U2 F R2 F U' R' U'
93. 4.39+ U' R2 U2 F' R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
94. 1.40 F R F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U'
95. 2.78 U F R' U' R2 F2 U' F' U R' U'
96. 2.73 U R2 F' U' R2 F U' R' F2 R' U'
97. 3.16 U2 F U F' R2 U2 F R2 U' R' U'
98. 2.77 F2 U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U F2 R' U'
99. 2.34 U' F R F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
100. 4.59 R' F2 R U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
101. 4.96 R U F2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U'
102. 1.83 U R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
103. 2.94 U2 R' U' R' F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U'
104. 2.19 F R' U2 F' U2 F' U R2 U' R' U'
105. 1.35 U R2 F' U' R' U' R F2 U R2 U'
106. 2.70 R' U R2 F2 R' F U R' F' R' U'
107. 3.49 U R2 F R U' R U' F2 U R' U'
108. 2.55 F R2 U R2 U2 F R2 F U' R' U'
109. 3.13 F R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R U R' U'
110. 3.11 R2 U R2 U' R2 F U F U R2 U2
111. 2.69 R F U' R2 U' R2 F R U' R2 U'
112. 2.77 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R U2 R' U'
113. 2.37 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
114. 3.35 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
115. 1.88 U F R' F' U2 F U' F U' R' U'
116. 2.37 F2 U2 F R' U' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
117. 2.40 F2 R2 F R U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U'
118. 2.93 U F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' R' U'
119. 1.99 R U' F' U' F R' F R' U' R2 U'
120. 2.48 F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
121. 2.16 F U2 F' U R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
122. (8.66+) F2 U' R2 U' R2 F U' F2 U' F' U'
123. 2.06 R2 U' F2 R U R U2 R U' R' U'
124. 3.82 R2 U' R F R' U F R' F2 R' U'
125. 3.50 U R2 F' R F' R2 U F' U2 R2 U'
126. 2.17 F R' F2 R2 F' R F' R U' R' U'
127. 2.92 R2 F' U' F U' F2 R F2 U2 R2 U'



PB everything  Maybe I should learn Sune/AntiSune CLLs...


----------



## JackJ (May 7, 2011)

10.78 single! 3rd best time ever!

U2 B F' D F2 B R2 D B L B L2 R F2 B' R U D B' R' B U D' F' L'



Spoiler



x2 y' D' R' U L2 R' F R 
U' R U' R' L U2 L' y' U R U' R' 
y2 U' R' U R2 U' R' 
y U' L U2 L' 
R' U' R U2 R U' R' 
U2 r' U R U' R' U2 r U2



47 moves excluding inspection 4.36 tps. Pretty high for me.

EDIT: 16.01 Average of 12!



Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.01
1. (21.08) F L U' B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D L F2 U R2 B D' F2 R' U2 R F' R F' L2 U R' 
2. 15.88 B' L U2 B' U' B2 D' L U' D' F' U2 B2 R2 L2 F B' R L U2 L' U F2 U2 L' 
3. 14.96 R' B' R2 F' L U R2 F2 B' D2 R' D2 B' R2 F2 D B L F2 U2 L' U2 D' F' B 
4. 12.65 F' R L2 U2 D F' L2 B2 R L2 B' L F2 U D' R2 U L R2 U2 B L2 U' D' L 
5. 19.05 D' F2 R2 U D' R' B' U2 B2 D' B2 F R2 B' R' F2 L2 R2 U' D2 B2 D2 U B' D 
6. 18.46 D2 F B2 R' L2 U' L' R D' L' D2 U2 L2 R2 F L B U' F' L F2 D2 R2 B' U2 
7. (10.78) U2 B F' D F2 B R2 D B L B L2 R F2 B' R U D B' R' B U D' F' L' 
8. 15.30 R D R' D2 R' U L2 R' U' B2 U2 F' D R' D2 R' F B2 U' L' B U' D L2 D 
9. 14.91 B L F2 L R2 B L' D2 B L R' F R D2 B F2 L R D2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 D 
10. 14.80 B' F2 R D' B F R' U2 L' B' D' U2 B R2 B F' R' U L R B' U' B R' B' 
11. 18.46 D2 F R D' U2 R D' L2 U F' R L F D' B' L2 R D' B' L2 B' L' R' U L 
12. 15.65 R' F' U L2 F2 L U F R2 L B2 F' R' D2 R' L2 F L' U' R U D' F2 R' B2


----------



## Selkie (May 7, 2011)

3x3: pb 15.36 pll skip

U F' U' B2 D' F2 U' F' B2 D' R L' U' D R2 B' R' F2 U' D L2 R B' F D

EDIT:
and that solve helped the Ao5 pb:-

Average of 5: 23.19
1. 24.52 U2 B' L' D2 U R D F' L2 D2 F2 R L2 B' D' U B2 L' U R2 D' B D' U F' 
2. (15.36) U F' U' B2 D' F2 U' F' B2 D' R L' U' D R2 B' R' F2 U' D L2 R B' F D 
3. 23.16 F2 R' D B2 L R2 U B2 L' R2 D2 F2 R D U2 F L F' D2 R' B2 D' R D2 U2 
4. 21.89 B2 U' B2 L R' B2 L R U F' D2 U' R U2 D F2 D2 U2 R L U' B R' F B2 
5. (28.04) F2 L' D2 R2 B2 L2 F B2 D' L2 B R' B' L' R2 D' B' R' B D' F' U' B F U'


----------



## spitcuba (May 7, 2011)

4x4 single : 29.14 L' r2 D R U D u2 R2 r2 L u R2 L B U2 f2 F' r2 B' R2 r D' F u' R f F' R' D2 F r' f r' U F2 U' u' D' F' B2 

Feliks I will beat you !!!


----------



## EricReese (May 7, 2011)

20,000th post


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 7, 2011)

Just used ZBLL on the qCube sim. Yay!



ben1996123 said:


> 2000 pages.


 
For you.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 7, 2011)

I'm in the middle of an avg100, but this cannot wait.

avg5 - 17.40 15.09 16.13 17.16 18.20 = *16.90*

_Comment - that is 1.09 secs quicker than my previous PB set a week or so ago._


_EDIT_ - rolled the 17 wit a 15.82

so

15.09 16.13 17.16 18.20 15.82 = *16.37* lol

scrambles available on request


----------



## EricReese (May 7, 2011)

Its so hard to improve in OH <_<

Average of 12: 29.06 (PB)
1. 28.91 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F' R' U' R F' U2 D' B' R B' F' R D' L2 F' D' B' U 
2. 29.85 F' R2 D L U L D F U' B2 L' D' R F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B' L' R B2 R2 U2 R' 
3. 29.47 L F' B' R' F B2 L F2 B D' U' F2 U2 B R2 B2 R' F L2 F B' D U' R' D' 
4. (26.36) R' U D2 F' B' L F' L' D' L F2 U L D' R D2 B U2 D F2 R' D U2 R' U2 
5. 28.74 F' R' L' U B2 R D' B R' D' U' F U2 L' U R F' D R' B F2 R F' D' L2 
6. 28.42 L' D' B F' L' F2 U' D R B' L' U F' U' F D2 L2 B L F' L' F R U' D' 
7. 28.02 R2 U R F2 U2 L' D L2 D' F R' D L F' U2 F' L2 F' D2 L U' B' F' D2 R' 
8. 27.24 F' L U B U' D' B R F' B2 L2 B2 R' F' B' R2 F' L' U B' U2 B2 U' B2 U 
9. 32.80 U' L2 R' D' F B R D' R2 U' R B' F D2 U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 L' F' B R' F 
10. 29.24 F2 B D R' B' F U D B F2 D F2 B' L2 F B' L2 F L' B' L B' U' D F' 
11. 27.93 D2 R B R U' R2 F L2 B' D B' R2 F B2 D' U L F' U F' L' D2 R U B' 
12. (36.10) D' F' D' F U F' B' R' D2 B D2 R B' D' B' L' U' R2 B2 L' D2 U L' F' B'


----------



## James Ludlow (May 7, 2011)

Believe it or not - my first ever avg100

Statistics for 05-09-2011 19:36:52

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *19.18*
Standard Deviation: 2.36
Best Time: 13.78
Worst Time: 35.14



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	19.84	D2 B F2 D F' L' D' B' D2 B' F' R' D' U' F D L R2 F2 D B' F2 L B2 R2
2.	19.45	F' L D' B F D U B' D U2 B L2 R2 B2 F R' D2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 L' R2 D2
3.	17.49	U B' F2 L2 R U B L2 D' B2 F' L R' D F L2 B' F2 L2 R D2 B L U' R
4.	17.98	L' B F' L R' B F U' R D2 R2 U R' U' L R' F R2 D2 U R' D B2 F U'
5.	19.96	L' D2 U2 L B F' D' U R D' F' L' R2 D' B' F' L U' F L F' D R U F'
6.	19.80	B2 L2 B2 F D B R' D2 F' D' U2 R' U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 B D' B' F2 R' U2 F
7.	18.33	F' U' B2 F L2 R' B' F2 D B' R' D' L B R B D R' U' R B' D F2 D' R2
8.	19.74	L2 U2 B D' U R2 B F R D R' B' R2 F D' B F' R' B2 R D U2 B2 R2 D
9.	18.23	R2 U' R B2 R' D U2 L' R D2 L R' D U' F' D U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U L U
10.	19.67	B' F' U' F R' D' U' B F2 U B2 F2 L' R' D' B F' D2 L U F2 L' U R D2
11.	19.19	D2 U R U L' R U' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' F2 D U R' F2 L2 R B U' L' U2 R'
12.	18.31	L' R B F L' R' D2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 R' U B2 F2 D B2 F' R' B' D' L' R' D'
13.	15.75	F2 D' B F2 D U2 F D B' U' R U B' D U2 B2 L R F U2 L2 D F R2 F'	x cross
14.	20.25	U2 L2 D U B F2 D L R' D U R' U2 F2 L B L D U2 L R2 F' D2 U2 F2
15.	23.02	L' R2 F R' D2 B' D2 L2 U' L2 R' D2 F D' U2 B F' L2 F2 D U2 R2 F D' B2
16.	16.92	U L' R2 F' D' U' F U B' F2 L' R2 B2 F U2 B F D' L D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2
17.	18.88	R2 B2 F D U' B2 F2 L' R' U L' B2 F U L2 D' R2 D2 U R2 D B2 D' U2 L'
18.	19.91	D2 U' B' D B2 F2 D2 L F L2 B2 R' B2 U R F L2 R' B' D U F2 D' U' R2
19.	19.25	L2 B' L2 R D L2 R D2 U F2 L2 D R B F R' F2 L' D U' L' R2 B' F' L
20.	17.58	F' D' U' B2 F' L R2 B' F' D2 R B U2 L2 R D' B F L' B' F2 R2 F2 R2 F
21.	20.20	R2 D' F' R' B2 R F' D B L' D' L F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B F' D' R' U' B2 F' U2
22.	18.60	D L R' U2 R' D' B2 L' F2 D2 L' R' D B2 R2 B D U' B2 F D' U' L' R2 D2
23.	19.02	L' B2 L' D U' B F D' L2 R' U2 L' D B2 L D2 U2 L U2 L' R B2 R' U B2
24.	19.98	F U L B2 F' U' F' D' U' B' D U2 L' R U2 R2 U R' U2 B L2 R' D B' F'
25.	18.72	U L2 R' U' L R' B2 L R2 B' F2 U' R2 U B' F' R D2 B2 R' B D U R B
26.	16.91	L2 R U L R' D2 U F' R' D U2 R2 B' U2 L R U L R2 U L2 D' B' R' B2	pll
27.	19.45	R F' L' F' R' B D F U2 L2 B2 R2 U B' U L' B' D2 L D L' F2 D U L'
28.	13.78	D2 L2 R' U B U' F2 D L2 R B' R F D U' L' B' L R2 B' U' F2 L2 R F2	pll
29.	20.24	U2 F' U2 B' F L R U2 R' B U' F2 L2 R D L2 D2 L2 R2 F L R' U' L B2
30.	19.10	R' D' B' D' U' R U B2 F' L R2 D B' F' R' D2 U2 F R' U F' D L' R2 D'
31.	15.68	B L' B2 L' U2 R F' D2 F D' B2 F R2 B' L' R' U2 R' B' D U B' F D L'
32.	19.40	D2 R' D F U2 R2 U2 F' L' R2 D U' B' F L2 R2 B2 F U' B R' D F D U2
33.	16.01	F' R2 B' L2 D U F2 L D F U2 R' D' B D L2 R2 F U2 R' F' U' B L U'
34.	20.45	B2 L' R2 B D R2 B2 F2 L R' D U2 B F' L2 B' F U2 B' F2 D L' B2 F2 U2
35.	19.77	L B' R B F D B' U F' L' F' U2 L' R' F U' B' U' B' R' F' L2 R2 F R2
36.	21.68	D2 B L R2 B2 D F2 R2 F' L U2 L2 B' F' L2 D L R' F' U' L' R2 F' R U2
37.	18.71	U' B2 F R2 F' R D U' L R F' U' B2 L' R2 F U2 B F' L' R2 B' F R2 B
38.	19.13	B' L R2 D' F D F2 R' B F U2 L2 R B L R D F2 D' U F D' U2 L2 U
39.	18.99	L2 U2 B2 L' R D2 L' R2 B' U2 L' R' D2 F2 U F' U L D' U2 L B F D2 U'
40.	18.79	U2 B2 D' U2 B F' D' U2 L' R B L B' U' F2 R2 F D U' R2 F R2 D' U2 B'
41.	22.02	L F2 L R D2 R' F D L2 D' F2 D' L2 B F2 L' R D' B' F2 R' U' F L' R'
42.	20.48	F2 D' B2 F' D2 U' F2 U' L' R' U2 L' R' B F D' U2 L2 D' R U' L' F2 L R2
43.	18.34	B D' F' D2 U R' B' F' L' F' R D U B' U B F' D L2 R' D' B F2 D' B'
44.	35.14	U2 F2 R' U' F' R2 B' F D' R F R D U' L' R' D L R D' R2 D' L' R' B2	pop
45.	19.20	L' R D2 B' F L2 D2 R D U2 B' D L' R2 B L2 R B L U' L U2 F2 D U
46.	17.53	U2 B2 L B D' U L R U B' F' L2 B' F' L2 R' U L R B D' U' F L R2
47.	19.15	B2 D2 U L' R B F2 D2 U' R B2 D2 U' B' F2 R F' L R2 U2 L B' F2 D' L
48.	19.44	U2 R D L R2 D' L' R2 D' U R B' D B2 F2 U2 L2 D U' B D L2 U B D'
49.	20.09	D' B' F' L D B2 U2 F R B' F U L2 R' F2 L2 R' B' F D2 L' B2 L' D U2
50.	19.32	D2 F2 D L' R' U B2 F' D2 L2 R' F' L' R B2 F' U' L' R2 F' L B2 D2 U R'
51.	18.14	F2 L2 R' D' U L2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 B F' R F2 U L2 R' D2 U L2 F L2 R2 D2
52.	15.13	R2 U' L U' B2 R B2 L' D' U' B R2 U2 B F2 U' B F2 R' D2 F L B2 F' D
53.	23.31	R B2 L2 U2 B2 L R' B F L F2 D2 U' L' F2 D B2 L F2 U F L R' U R2
54.	20.19	L' R D' U' F' L D' U' B2 U2 F' D' U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' D U B' L B' R2
55.	17.49	L R D' B2 U2 L2 R' B R' F' D' L2 R2 B2 F D R D' U B' D B' F2 R U2
56.	17.55	U L2 D2 F2 D2 B' F' D' L2 D U R2 F2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 F' R2 B D2 F' R2 F2
57.	20.27	B F' R2 B F L' R2 D' U R' D2 U2 F2 D B U' R U' B D U L' D U F
58.	17.40	B2 F2 D' U2 F D' F2 U' L2 R' B F L R2 B2 L2 R2 U F' D L2 B2 L B2 L2
59.	15.09	F D2 L R D' B F D R2 B F2 R' B2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 L R F U B2
60.	16.13	F L F R B L2 B2 D' U' B2 D L' U2 B' F2 L D L D' U B' F D2 L2 F2
61.	17.16	L' B2 R2 F D B' U R B2 F L R' F2 L' D2 R B' F L F' R D' L' R F'
62. 18.20	F2 D' F2 D2 U' B U' L F R' B' F' D U2 F L B2 F2 L B2 U' B' L' R' F'
63.	15.82	D' R' D2 U L R' F2 D' F U L' F2 D U2 L2 B F U2 B F2 D2 L' F2 D L
64.	20.49	L' R' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 B L R' F2 L F' D2 L2 R' B2 D2 U F' D2 U2 F'
65.	19.95	R2 D2 B2 F2 U2 B L2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B' F2 R' U L' R B' R2 D2 B2 U' R B
66.	20.38	L2 D' U2 F L D L R D' F L' B2 F2 L2 R D L' D' F' R B2 F R2 F2 R'
67.	18.56	D L D B F D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B F D' U F D' U2 F' L' U L2 R D' R U2
68.	19.19	L' R D F R' D U R' U2 R F' L2 B2 F D2 B L' B' R D B' F L' B' D
69.	19.93	B' F' D B' L2 R F2 R2 B2 F R' B F2 D L2 R F2 L B F' D F2 L2 F2 R'
70.	18.70	D2 U' R2 B' F R' U2 B2 F' U L B F2 D' U2 L2 U B L R B D2 B F2 U
71.	19.58	F2 L' R' F2 L D' U2 L2 B2 R' B D U2 R D' U2 F D' U' B' D' U' R' U B
72.	19.54	R F2 U' B F2 L U2 L2 B L' R2 D' U2 B2 F' U2 R U2 B F' D2 R' D U2 R'
73.	20.76	D U B D' U' L2 D U L2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 L2 R' F' U2 B' D' L' R2 F2 R U
74.	22.45	D L' B U' L R2 B2 D' U' R2 B F' L2 U' L' B2 F2 D2 L' R2 D R D' U' B'
75.	21.18	B' L R U' L F U R F2 U2 L' R2 F D2 L B' F2 L R2 D U' B F' U' L'
76.	18.18	L R2 D U B' F' U2 B F' R2 D L B2 F R B' F2 L D2 B D U B' F2 D'
77.	20.17	F' U B2 F L R' D U' R2 D U F2 L D U' F' R2 D2 U F' R' D' F2 L F'
78.	21.78	D2 L' D' L2 F U' L D L R' U2 B' F' U' L2 R' B L' R D B' L R2 B U
79.	17.56	L2 F D' U' F' U' B2 F2 R' U L' R2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 D U2 R' F2 R' D2 L' R2
80.	19.43	D' L D2 B2 F D U F' D2 L' R2 D' U B' F' R' B' L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L D U2
81.	18.62	R' F2 D B2 L2 R D2 U L' B2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 L D R' U2 B L2 R2 F' L2 B'	pll
82.	18.00	L' R D L R' U L U' R D U2 L2 D' U2 B D L R' D2 U2 F2 R B F' R'
83.	18.14	L R' D' L D2 U' B' F R2 U' B' R2 F' U2 B F D2 U' F' L R' U2 F2 D' U'
84.	22.40	L2 D F' R B2 R B2 L' B' F2 L R2 B F' L2 D' U' B2 F L2 D' R2 D B2 L'
85.	17.56	B2 F' D' U' B' U F D2 F' L2 R' B' F2 R B F' U2 B' F2 L2 R B2 D' U B'
86.	18.80	B' F' D U L R2 B' F2 R2 U R D2 U2 L U2 R' D2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 R' D F2
87.	20.69	L B D R2 U2 R D' U B2 D R U' B D2 U2 B R U L2 B2 F U B2 F L
88.	19.92	L' R D B F' D2 B' L' R' B F R2 B' F2 U F2 U' F2 L' R2 F2 L U L2 U2
89.	17.12	U L' B2 D2 U' B' D' U2 B' D2 U2 L' R' D' U2 R' B2 F2 U' B2 U' F' L B2 R'
90.	19.76	B F L' R F' U2 L R' D2 U L2 R B2 L' R B2 U F D2 U' F R D L2 U2
91.	20.41	B' R D2 B2 F L R' F2 D2 U' L R' B F' D2 U2 L F' L2 R' F L R2 B F'
92.	22.09	D2 R2 B D U' F U B F2 R D' U2 B2 R F2 R2 B' L2 R B F' R' U' L U2
93.	20.40	B L B2 D2 U F U2 F U2 R2 D' U R2 F D' U R U2 L2 R U L U R' B
94.	19.44	F' D2 F U' L' R2 D L2 R2 U R F L' R2 F2 D2 U' L R' F2 R' U F U2 L'
95.	19.03	D' U' B' F' D2 U2 B2 F' L D2 R2 U B R' B D' U F D U2 L R' B F2 L2
96.	18.03	B' L2 F U B2 D U L2 R U2 L2 U2 F' D' B2 L' F2 L R D' L2 B' D L2 F
97.	19.90	R U' F R' F' L' R D U2 B F2 D U R' F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 F R' B2 D
98.	16.45	F2 D L2 R F2 R D' U L' R2 B F2 D2 U2 B' F L2 D2 L R2 B2 F' L R2 F2
99.	19.91	B2 F' R' B2 D U2 F' L' D U R F' D2 F2 U L' R D U F2 R D' R U L
100.	16.67	L' R B' F2 L R' B F R F' D2 U' B2 D F' L' D' U2 B2 F L' R' D U2 L



Average: *17.53
*Standard Deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 15.09
Worst Time: 23.31



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	15.13	R2 U' L U' B2 R B2 L' D' U' B R2 U2 B F2 U' B F2 R' D2 F L B2 F' D
2.	(23.31)	R B2 L2 U2 B2 L R' B F L F2 D2 U' L' F2 D B2 L F2 U F L R' U R2
3.	20.19	L' R D' U' F' L D' U' B2 U2 F' D' U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' D U B' L B' R2
4.	17.49	L R D' B2 U2 L2 R' B R' F' D' L2 R2 B2 F D R D' U B' D B' F2 R U2
5.	17.55	U L2 D2 F2 D2 B' F' D' L2 D U R2 F2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 F' R2 B D2 F' R2 F2
6.	20.27	B F' R2 B F L' R2 D' U R' D2 U2 F2 D B U' R U' B D U L' D U F
7.	17.40	B2 F2 D' U2 F D' F2 U' L2 R' B F L R2 B2 L2 R2 U F' D L2 B2 L B2 L2
8.	(15.09)	F D2 L R D' B F D R2 B F2 R' B2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 L R F U B2
9.	16.13	F L F R B L2 B2 D' U' B2 D L' U2 B' F2 L D L D' U B' F D2 L2 F2
10.	17.16	L' B2 R2 F D B' U R B2 F L R' F2 L' D2 R B' F L F' R D' L' R F'
11.	18.20	F2 D' F2 D2 U' B U' L F R' B' F' D U2 F L B2 F2 L B2 U' B' L' R' F'
12.	15.82	D' R' D2 U L R' F2 D' F U L' F2 D U2 L2 B F U2 B F2 D2 L' F2 D L



Average: *16.37*
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 15.09
Worst Time: 18.20



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	(15.09)	F D2 L R D' B F D R2 B F2 R' B2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 L R F U B2
2.	16.13	F L F R B L2 B2 D' U' B2 D L' U2 B' F2 L D L D' U B' F D2 L2 F2
3.	17.16	L' B2 R2 F D B' U R B2 F L R' F2 L' D2 R B' F L F' R D' L' R F'
4.	(18.20)	F2 D' F2 D2 U' B U' L F R' B' F' D U2 F L B2 F2 L B2 U' B' L' R' F'
5.	15.82	D' R' D2 U L R' F2 D' F U L' F2 D U2 L2 B F U2 B F2 D2 L' F2 D L



Every PB just got smashed. My best avg 5 before this was 17.99!


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 7, 2011)

8.61
L' D F' B' U2 D B L2 U R2 D' L' R F' L2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F' R2 B' L2 F2 

 Second sub 9 evar!!!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 7, 2011)

20.195 23.716 18.104 (16.762) (38.005) => 20.672

Last solve should have been a 19.xy
Messed up the R-perm real bad... Would have been sub-20 average. ='(

Done on qCube.


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

*Crazy good average for me.*

Average of 5:16.83 
1) 14.80 R2 F' R B D B R B2 D' B2 L' U F' L R' F2 R2 B' D2 F' L R2 B' D R
2) (19.22) F B U D2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R D' F L' B' U B' R B D L2 U B' R D' U2
3) (13.38) D2 R F2 U' R2 U F2 B2 D F2 B L B' U2 F' B2 D R' F B R' U' D F' R2
4) 16.66 D2 L' R' D2 B D' R U B U2 D' F U' B' D U2 L' U D F' L2 D B' R U
5) 19.04 B' L2 F' R2 D' U' F R2 D2 F U D F' R2 U' B U2 F' D' L2 B' D L' F2 D2

Sub 15 and 13.38 sec solve <3


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 7, 2011)

Summoar qCube.

20.501 (18.462) (29.971) 19.272 18.574 => 19.449

=D


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 7, 2011)

Finally managed to start using 6-pairing on 4x4 and get good times with it. Yay!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 7, 2011)

11.34 3x3 Average of 100 and 10.78 Average of 12.

Almost had a sub 10 average of 5, negating one solve.


----------



## masteranders1 (May 7, 2011)

Woah 3x3

14.87 avg5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.87
1. (14.30) F U D F' L' D R F2 B' R' F2 L U2 L2 F L B L2 D' U B2 F D2 F D2
2. (16.24) D F2 U2 D L R D U B' L2 B2 D' L' R U' D' R B2 R B' F L2 D2 B2 F
3. 15.27 B2 D' B' R' D R D F R' L2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 L B D' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L B2
4. 14.43 L2 B' D' L' R' F2 U R D R' L2 U F2 U' R L2 D' F' U' L' D2 F' U2 F U
5. 14.92 F B' R U R B' L F2 R' F2 R D2 B D2 F' D2 L' D' B' L F2 D L' R U'



16.72 avg12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.72
1. 14.30 F U D F' L' D R F2 B' R' F2 L U2 L2 F L B L2 D' U B2 F D2 F D2
2. 16.24 D F2 U2 D L R D U B' L2 B2 D' L' R U' D' R B2 R B' F L2 D2 B2 F
3. 15.27 B2 D' B' R' D R D F R' L2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 L B D' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L B2
4. 14.43 L2 B' D' L' R' F2 U R D R' L2 U F2 U' R L2 D' F' U' L' D2 F' U2 F U
5. 14.92 F B' R U R B' L F2 R' F2 R D2 B D2 F' D2 L' D' B' L F2 D L' R U'
6. 18.66 R' L F' L B F' R' U2 R B2 U2 F2 U L' R' U2 D' B R B' L2 D2 L B' F
7. 16.48 L U B2 L2 R B' F D' U2 B D' F' B R2 U F B2 R U2 F' R L' F' R2 F'
8. (25.79) L U2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 U' R B2 L2 F2 R' F D U' F2 B' L' B' R2 F L B' R'
9. (14.23) B2 D R U' R2 L2 D R U' F D L' F' D' U L2 B L' D2 L B' L' D' U' L'
10. 19.66 D2 U F2 D' U L U' B R2 L U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B' L F2 U' B' D2 L' F'
11. 17.05 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F R' B' L D2 F2 L B' L F2 B' D' F L U L2 U2 D L2
12. 20.16 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L' F D F L2 F2 D L2 D' F B2 L B2 U B F' D2 L' R B


----------



## MTGjumper (May 7, 2011)

sq1:

14.14, (9.24), 12.67, 11.98, 11.53, 10.10, 11.96, 11.30, 12.02, 12.50, (14.68), 14.39 = 12.26

... because someone needs to stop Bingliang. Yeah, I'm practicing again:

Cubes Solved: 102/102
Average: 14.10
Standard Deviation: 2.71
Best Time: 7.51
Worst Time: 20.99


----------



## uberCuber (May 7, 2011)

about time

3x3 CFOP

best avg12: 14.14 PB by .01 

*best avg100: 14.98*

First ever sub-15


----------



## Mewrius (May 8, 2011)

New personal best for avg of 5 and single solve

avg of 5: 00:21.94
5:	00:30.19	
4:	00:24.25	
3:	00:20.73	
2:	00:16.86 
1:	00:20.84	

Before my best average was around 24 seconds with my single being 20.85


----------



## Robert-Y (May 8, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> sq1:
> 
> 14.14, (9.24), 12.67, 11.98, 11.53, 10.10, 11.96, 11.30, 12.02, 12.50, (14.68), 14.39 = 12.26
> 
> ...


 
Which is partly why we will have 2 or 3 rounds of sq-1 at GSO11


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 8, 2011)

First Skype Team BLD Success!

Caller -- MrIndianTeen (me)

Executer -- masteranders1 (my friend)


----------



## IamWEB (May 8, 2011)

OH:

30.96 avg12, not rolling.
In a session of 40 solves, I didn't beat the original avg12 :/.

31.45 Session Average .


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2011)

5x5x5 sim

51.234 49.176 57.073 57.846 54.617 53.559 (1:07.594) 52.895 1:02.679 (48.271) 51.901 56.164 => *54.714* avg12

incremental improvement ftw?


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2011)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.11
worst time: 6.21

*best avg5: 1.73 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 2.36 (σ = 0.65)
session avg: 3.36 (σ = 1.18)*

1.11 F U R F' R' U2 R F U R' U' 


Spoiler



y' R' U2 R U' R'



The scrambles were ridiculous, from about solve 18-33 (not every single solve, but there was a 1 move layer, 2 LL skips, seen on inspection, then a 4 or so move layer -> J-perm, and I used optimal J to cancel a few moves. I'm getting into 2x2. I now know 2 EG1s 

RCTA, I'm sorry I beat your pbs, take them back k?


----------



## AnsonL (May 8, 2011)

with stackmat??


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 8, 2011)

48.17 avg 12, x-cube jap scheme

1.	(42.48)	Uw2 U' R' U2 R' B Rw2 B2 U' Fw D Uw2 U2 B Fw D U B' Fw' F L' F2 L Rw' R' D2 R' B Uw2 B2 Fw2 F L Rw2 Fw' R2 F Rw' Uw' F2
2.	43.70	B Fw2 L D' Fw2 L' Rw' D' Uw' U' L' Rw R' D' R B Fw2 F2 D' Rw B2 R2 F2 D Uw' R2 B' U Fw D B2 Rw' R D R' D Uw' Rw2 R' D
3.	52.41	D Uw' B2 Rw' R B U L Fw2 R F2 Uw' Fw2 F2 R' B' Fw' F' L' U2 L R B D2 Fw F D2 L' B L2 Uw' B F' Uw Fw' F D2 L2 B' F'
4.	46.56	L' Fw' F' L2 D' U' Fw2 F L' Uw R' D' Rw B2 D2 U2 Rw2 U Fw' D B2 Fw2 F2 R' D2 B Fw2 F Rw F D' Uw2 U Rw R2 B Fw' R U' Rw'
5.	55.05	L' Rw' R' F2 U B2 Rw B L Rw D2 Uw2 U' F' U' Rw2 Uw2 B F D2 U2 B2 Fw2 R Fw R' Uw' B F R' F2 Rw2 R D' Uw U2 Fw' D' Uw U
6.	49.88	Rw2 R Uw U2 F' L' D R2 F2 Rw2 Uw U L2 Rw' R' Fw2 F2 D Uw Fw2 U L' R2 Uw U2 Rw2 D Uw2 B2 L' Fw D F2 U F2 R D Uw U2 F
7.	47.20	Rw' Fw' L2 U2 Rw' D' B Uw U B' Fw2 F L2 B' Fw' D2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Fw' R D' B F' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw U' Fw F' L2 D2 Uw2 U' B' L2
8.	45.47	B' Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw F D' B' L' Uw' B' D' B2 L' R2 U L Rw2 B2 Fw F U' B Fw' F R' B Fw2 F' R2 F2 L2 Rw' U2 L' Rw R Uw' L' Uw2
9.	(56.52)	D' L Fw Uw2 Fw F U B F L' R' Fw' L D U R2 Uw' R2 D' F2 D2 Rw Fw2 F' R2 D Uw' U' B Fw F R2 Fw Uw' Rw' Uw' U B2 Fw F
10.	50.23	F2 Uw' U2 Fw D Uw2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' Fw R F' U B2 L2 Uw2 R Uw2 R Uw2 B Fw' F' U' R' U B' Fw F L' R' B Fw F2 Uw2 L' Rw' F'
11.	43.92	Fw2 D' Uw' U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R D2 Uw2 L' B2 Fw D' Rw' U' B Fw F2 D2 Uw' U' F' R' B' R2 Fw' D Fw R2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L' Uw2 F' D' B'
12.	47.31	B' U R' U2 B Fw' F2 Rw2 D Uw2 U' B D' L2 Rw' R' D' Rw U' F L2 Rw' R' Fw D2 U B' F R F D' Rw R' U F2 Uw Rw' Fw D' U2


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2011)

Can't you tell by the 5 move 1.11?  (yes stackmat, it's 2x2, always stackmat)


----------



## AnsonL (May 8, 2011)

what method do you use?


----------



## Andreaillest (May 8, 2011)

New PB avg. of 12: *18.19*
16.08, (24.70), 16.89, 18.69, 15.85, 18.30, 18.98, 23.30, (12.76), 18.71, 17.25, 17.83

Wish I could have rolled that 24. Oh well, at least it's a PB.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 1.11
> worst time: 6.21
> 
> ...


 
Waaaaaaaaaaaat since when were you so fast? I mean, I can beat 2.36, but 1.73 average of 5 without even knowing EG-1? I will seriously struggle to beat that. Congratulations, my mind is blown.


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaat since when were you so fast? I mean, I can beat 2.36, but 1.73 average of 5 without even knowing EG-1? I will seriously struggle to beat that. Congratulations, my mind is blown.


 
I'll see if I can get someone who was on irc to paste scrambles, trust me, they were ridiculous. And one used an EG1 case I found earlier today.(R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R'), one was pseudo layer built, one had R2 to solve a pseudo layer, and the other was the cancelled optimal Jperm (these are from memory).
I think I average about 3.5. At Melbourne Winter Open, gogogo world record podium. Faz, you, me


----------



## RCTACameron (May 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'll see if I can get someone who was on irc to paste scrambles, trust me, they were ridiculous. And one used an EG1 case I found earlier today.(R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R'), one was pseudo layer built, one had R2 to solve a pseudo layer, and the other was the cancelled optimal Jperm (these are from memory).
> I think I average about 3.5. At Melbourne Winter Open, gogogo world record podium. Faz, you, me


 
If the scrambles are really good, that is possible. 2.0, 2.4, 2.8 = 7.2?


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2011)

Argh, don't add pressure by predicting times 
Anyway, 2.5, 2.99, 3.5 will do. That'd be podium record I think.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 8, 2011)

Decided to learn a new V perm, found one, learnt it, and got it down to less than half the time of my previous one and got a 1.26 single all in 6 minutes.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 8, 2011)

2x2 PB Ao5 4.69 great, but I had a terrible 6.48 seconds solve.


----------



## Anthony (May 8, 2011)

L R' F B2 R2 L' B R' B2 U2 D' R L B2 D2 F D' B L D R L2 B2 D U' 
5.78


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 8, 2011)

8.23 PB "nl" single. ZBLL'd (not skip) Ethan has the solution (had) but there were two solutions that came out to my ZBLL case, one 49 moves, one 52 moves. It's 5.95 TPS for the 49 mover

Part of 12.82 ao100 (not pb). Best AO5/12 were 11.66 and 12.15 (not pbs)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 9, 2011)

Holy f***

7.11 3x3 Single LL Skip: D' F L D2 U F D' L2 R' B2 D F L B' D2 U2 B' L' R2 F L2 D' L2 F' D2

x2 B2 U F' R' F' L
d2 y' R U R2 U' R
U' y' R' U R
U' L' U L U2 L' U2 L
U'

LOLOLOL

26/7.11= 3.65 TPS :fp

Should have EASILY been sub 7.

Edit: Next Lucas Garron scramble anyone?


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

I didn't get your solution to work. Maybe its just me


theanonymouscuber said:


> Holy f***
> 
> 7.11 3x3 Single LL Skip: D' F L D2 U F D' L2 R' B2 D F L B' D2 U2 B' L' R2 F L2 D' L2 F' D2
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I didn't get your solution to work. Maybe its just me


 
Sorry, forgot 2 rotations.


----------



## ianography (May 9, 2011)

10.97 NEW PB, BABY! AND NON-LUCKY! 

D' L U' F2 U L2 U2 F U' L' R' D' B' U' R' F2 R F' L' U F' R B2 R B2

Sorry for no reconstruction


----------



## Julian (May 9, 2011)

13.18 NL PB

U' R' U' L R2 D L' R' U' L2 D' R2 D2 B' D F B' D R B' F' D2 B2 U' R2

y' L R2 D'
L U' L' d' L' U L
U2 y L' U L
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
R' U R
l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l
U L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 1.11
> worst time: 6.21
> 
> ...


 
What the heck!? SINCE WHEN ARE YOU FAST!? And you don't even know EG-1...I feel like quite a fail now....congrats though! Looks like it's time to quit 2x2


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

OMG = 3.51 A012 D and 2.98 A05 

Most were sunes and T cases probally explain the average

Average: 3.58
Standard Deviation: 0.59
Best Time: 2.21
Worst Time: 5.62
Individual Times:
1.	3.18	F2 R U' F2 U R' U F R'
2.	(5.62)	F R U2 F2 U' R2 U R
3.	3.80	F' R2 F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
4.	3.12	U R2 U' R' F R2 U2 F'
5.	4.33	R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U R' U2
6.	2.83	R' U F R' F R2 F'
7.	(2.21)	R' U2 F' R U F' U R' U
8.	3.00	F' U R F R' F R2 U'
9.	3.59	U' F2 R F U' R2 U F'
10.	3.13	U2 R' F2 R' F U R2 U2
11.	3.80	F2 R U' F R2 U2 F U
12.	4.99	U R' F R2 U2 F R U2


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> *best avg5: 1.73 (σ = 0.42)
> best avg12: 2.36 (σ = 0.65)
> session avg: 3.36 (σ = 1.18)*
> 
> ...


 
WTFWTFWTF 

Ill beat you someday. You made me sad when i just got Sub 3 Ao5 >.<


----------



## Julian (May 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> L R' F B2 R2 L' B R' B2 U2 D' R L B2 D2 F D' B L D R L2 B2 D U'
> 5.78


L2 F' R' F'
R' U' R U' R' U R
U L U' L'
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Tim Major (May 9, 2011)

As I said, I'm not that fast, I just had easy scrambles. I average 3.5ish I think. My PB a12 before this was 2.6x I think.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> As I said, I'm not that fast, I just had easy scrambles. I average 3.5ish I think. My PB a12 before this was 2.6x I think.


 
Even still....that was crazy fast....thanks for stealing my event man


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 9, 2011)

9.13, 9.29, 9.98, 10.52, 8.78, 9.57, 9.96, 8.44, 9.86, 8.89, 9.25, 8.73, 7.91, 10.86, 7.73, 9.45, 9.95, 7.53, 9.40, 11.82, 9.39, 8.13, 7.78, 10.02, 9.49, 9.43, 9.06, 10.88, 8.99, 7.29, 8.22, 10.69, 10.50, 9.87, 9.44, 9.75, (13.60), 8.09, (7.23), 9.95, 9.86, 8.49, 9.42, 10.36, 11.35, 8.43, 9.89, 9.74, 8.67, 9.04

= 9.36 avg50
(8.63 avg5; 8.93 avg12)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 9, 2011)

Average of 12: 45.37
1. 43.97 F' D r2 D' f2 F' R2 D2 U2 f' L2 u L R' u R2 U' u f2 D' f u D2 B' u2 U' F2 u U r2 R B2 u R2 F2 B u' B u U 
2. 44.30 B' u' L R D' R r' f' u2 R L2 u' f2 L' F D' f2 u2 r' f B2 R L f2 r2 F' u2 U' F' r2 u U2 f D L2 u U2 r' F2 B2 
3. (48.89) L2 f' D' R' r' D' U2 r2 f2 u' L D r U2 u r2 u f D R L D f2 D2 B2 r' U R U D2 r U2 f' R2 D' R2 u L F2 L 
4. 47.84 r' B' f2 D2 F' B2 U2 u2 R u2 R B2 r' u2 D r L D2 U' u' f2 r B r2 u2 r f r f2 L' u2 r' U2 u' r2 D L D2 L F 
5. 46.76 F2 R F2 L' U2 f2 F' L2 u r2 R D f2 D R2 D B' u2 R2 D F' f2 R U2 u' B2 u2 F2 L2 D' B' f F u2 B' U' R2 u2 B' D' 
6. 45.38 B2 U2 u2 R' B F R B' L' B r F2 f u' U2 r' D L r U2 D' F2 L2 F' r2 u' R U2 u R2 B f2 U2 F B2 r U' B2 U2 u2 
7. 48.03 L' f' L2 F' f2 L' B L2 B' U2 D2 r' L' U2 F2 u D2 U' F f' B u' r' L2 F2 u' D2 F f2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 B u' U2 L2 R2 F 
8. (42.95) D' U' f2 u' F2 L' D u R2 D U2 L2 r U F' D u B' u' U' f B r2 B' r2 D' B' F2 D2 u F2 U2 R2 u2 R' L' D' f' F U2 
9. 43.78 u2 L2 f2 D' L2 f' R U2 R' F B' u L' F' U f L f U' f F' B U2 u2 D2 L' u f R U B R' f2 R U' L2 u' U2 B2 f2 
10. 44.82 r2 U F2 u' R' r' L F R' L2 U u R U' F D2 B R' r B' u B' U2 D R' D2 B2 r' D2 u2 U f' R' u2 F' u2 L' R U' R2 
11. 43.30 L U' f' F U' r' f r' R B' f' L' r R2 U2 f L' r' F' U r F R2 L r' U B u U2 L' u F' r' U' R' U F2 L' U2 D 
12. 45.56 B2 F' U2 r L' F f D2 U R2 r2 L' u2 f' F' L2 u' U2 R' L' B2 D r2 R' B2 R u U2 B' F' L2 r D U2 f2 B2 R' F' f2 D2


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2011)

3x3: First non lucky, full step single under 20s

(19.95) B' F2 U2 L F2 R2 D' L D2 L2 U' R2 B' F2 D' L' U D L2 U D2 B2 U2 B2 R


----------



## James Ludlow (May 9, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> James Ludlow : Round 5
> 
> 5.23.44 6.03.04 5.56.71 = 5.47.73
> 
> Comment - WTF 1st solve. I kept getting pairs of edges, over and over again. It felt like 6x6 edges on this one. Combine that with a 2.20centres, and I pulled this beast out of the bag. This is probably my best ever solve on any cube. I really don't think I could have gone any quicker, and think it will be a long time before I even come close to this.



WTF


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 9, 2011)

2x2:
Average of 5: 2.14
1. (1.11) U' R U2 F' U R' U R U R' U'
2. (3.25+) R2 F R' F2 U' R U R F' R' U'
3. 2.05 U2 R F2 R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' U'
4. 2.00 R2 F2 R' U F U' F2 R' U F' U'
5. 2.38 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F' U' 

This stinks.


----------



## Julian (May 9, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.32
Average of 5: 15.89
1. 18.85 L F2 R D U' L2 B' U2 B' R' F2 R L F2 B R' F U B U' B U' L2 F2 B 
2. 15.94 R U L' D2 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R' B' U2 B' D2 F2 B L' D2 L' B2 R F B' L' 
3. 17.09 R2 B' U L B L' R' U' L R' D' B' R2 D' R' L' B2 D' U F' B D2 F2 D F 
*4. (14.59) D' L2 F2 D' U' R' D2 B U F R D2 U R F R D' F U2 D2 F2 D' L U2 L' 
5. 17.07 U L2 D' U' F' R' F' D' R2 U R2 U2 D F2 D R F' R2 F2 U B2 R B R2 L 
6. 17.96 F2 R D2 R F2 R2 B F' R D U' F U' R' F' R D2 L U D L R F R2 B 
7. 16.00 U B L2 B R U R B2 D2 U2 B D' L' F' R' U' R L' U L D2 F' L D' R' 
8. 14.61 U' F U' R2 L B2 R' L2 F' B U D' F2 R' L F L F L2 U' F2 D' B' D' F2* 
9. (25.60) F2 B' D' U2 L' R D F2 L' R' F' L F' R' L2 F L2 U2 F' D' U F R L' D 
10. 17.64 B' R2 L2 U2 R2 U' D' F2 L' U F' D' F2 R2 U F R B2 U' B2 F2 U2 D B F 
11. 22.02 D U2 F B2 L U L' B F U2 R B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 L D2 R2 U' R U 
12. 15.98 R2 U F' B2 D2 U R B F' R' F U D F2 U' D L2 U F D2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2

Both PBs 

15.94:


Spoiler



x2 R' y' L R' U' F R2 D
U L' U L U2 L' U L
R' U R U2 L' U' L
U' R U' R'
R' U2 R U' R' U R
r U R' U' r' F R F'
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2



14.59:


Spoiler



x2 y R F L F2 d' R2 D
L' U2 L U' L' U L
U L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L'
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## yomaster (May 9, 2011)

First sub-1 2x2 solve!

Scramble; R U R' U'
Solution: U R U' R'

LOL (scrambles from the official scrambler)


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2011)

Yes said:


> 2x2:
> Average of 5: 2.14
> 1. (1.11) U' R U2 F' U R' U R U R' U'
> 2. (3.25+) R2 F R' F2 U' R U R F' R' U'
> ...


 
What are you averaging these days?


----------



## gbcuber (May 10, 2011)

pb average of 12
Rubik's cube
May 9, 2011 6:57:00 PM - 7:07:53 PM

Mean: 16.72
Standard deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 15.28
Worst Time: 18.50

Best average of 5: 15.92
3-7 - (15.28) 16.14 (16.16) 15.83 15.78

Best average of 12: 16.68
1-12 - 16.02 17.34 (15.28) 16.14 16.16 15.83 15.78 (18.50) 16.69 17.41 17.61 17.86

1. 16.02 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D' F' U' R' B' U' R F R2 L2 U2
2. 17.34 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U B' L' B2 R' F' D' R2 L F2 U2
3. 15.28 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D U B2 L' B R F D F D' B' U B2
4. 16.14 B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' R' U' F L F2 R2 U' B F2 D2
5. 16.16 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F D R F2 U' L D' U2 F U2
6. 15.83 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L B2 U' F L' D B' R' D' U'
7. 15.78 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L B2 D' U' B L' F L F D' U
8. 18.50 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 L D R' B' D2 F' D' F2 R' B U'
9. 16.69 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 U' R F L2 D R L' U B' R L D'
10. 17.41 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D R D' U L U' B R B' F D2 U'
11. 17.61 R2 U R2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' D2 F' D2 U B' D' R B2 U2 L
12. 17.86 D F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 B R' D F' L B2 R B2 R2
awesome average, none of these were lucky


----------



## JLarsen (May 10, 2011)

Rubik's cube
May 9, 2011 7:22:19 PM - 7:30:59 PM

Mean: 15.63
Standard deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 13.13
Worst Time: 18.78

Best average of 5: 14.32
8-12 - 15.00 13.41 14.56 (18.53) (13.13)

Best average of 12: 15.57
1-12 - 14.86 16.66 13.75 17.41 13.25 (18.78) 18.27 15.00 13.41 14.56 18.53 (13.13)

1. 14.86 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 D U F2 R2 U2 L' F' D R' U' R' B2 D2 U F2 D'
2. 16.66 D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F' L' B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 L' F U2
3. 13.75 R2 U F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' R' L D R2 U' B R' L2
4. 17.41 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B D' L' D' F' L U2
5. 13.25 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U' B' F U' F' L' D' B R' L' U2
6. 18.78 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R' D2 U2 R2 F D R U2 B' U
7. 18.27 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R F2 L' B' D' U' B U2 R' L
8. 15.00 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 D U' B' L' U L2 D B' U2 R' D2 F' U2
9. 13.41 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D U' L' B U2 L U B2 R B2 F D U'
10. 14.56 F2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 D L2 B2 D' U' B L' U' B' D U L F U' R U
11. 18.53 D R2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B L D B2 R L' B' R2 D B' U2
12. 13.13 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U B' R L2 B F' L U2 F2 D B

0_0 Guhong so fast. Rofl SD.


----------



## Maniac (May 10, 2011)

4.18 OHITA magic single.


----------



## EricReese (May 10, 2011)

PBs with XCube

1/12/30 PBs. 1:01.xx (with yau), 1:10.56, 1:13.23

Switched to Dayan today made by waffo from syrup. First 30 solves I broke my pb single (with yau method), ao12, and ao30

single- 1:00.93- locked up with F perm 
ao12-- 1:09.68
ao30- 1:12.15

I'm coming for you ubercuber


----------



## Evan Liu (May 10, 2011)

WOW. I'm speechless... 48.37 4x4 single (X-Cube) with OLL Parity 
Just an amazing solve with amazing lookahead...  
Basically PB; I think I have 2-3 solves better than this, but all with no parity.

Scramble:
R' Uw2 Rw' L U F B L' F2 Uw Rw2 R2 B D2 Uw B' Rw2 Uw2 D U2 R' U Fw F B2 R B2 Rw' Fw' U2 B2 L' B2 D Uw' U' R' F B' Rw


----------



## Vinny (May 10, 2011)

Soooooo close to sub 2 (5x5):

2:00.77, (2:06.38), 2:00.15, (1:57.16), 1:59.91 = 2:00.28



Spoiler



5x5x5 cube
May 9, 2011 8:41:10 PM - 9:01:42 PM

Mean: 120.87
Standard deviation: 3.02
Best Time: 117.16
Worst Time: 126.38

Best average of 5: 120.28
1-5 - 120.77 (126.38) 120.15 (117.16) 119.91

1. 120.77 Lw F B2 D F' Lw2 U' Bw Lw2 Dw B Uw2 Lw' R2 Uw2 Dw' Lw B Rw' D' B' L F2 Fw Bw' Lw2 B2 Lw2 R' Uw' L F2 Fw' Rw2 D2 B' U2 Bw D2 Lw Uw F2 B2 Lw Uw2 Bw' Dw' F' B D' Lw D2 F Fw' Bw Lw2 B U' Dw2 Lw'
2. 126.38 F2 B R2 Bw' L' R F Dw2 Rw U L Rw' Fw2 Bw2 Lw' R' Uw' Dw2 D' R2 F Bw D' Bw2 R' Bw' Dw Rw' F Bw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F Bw B2 L Fw' Lw Uw D2 Fw2 Lw B L' Fw' L' Fw Lw' B Rw2 U D2 F Fw' U F' Lw' Rw2 D'
3. 120.15 D2 Rw' D' B' Uw2 Fw B R' Fw2 Uw' D2 F2 Uw F2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw' R' U' Uw2 D R2 Uw' Dw D' B' R' Uw L2 F' Lw2 Rw2 D2 L' Lw' U2 D2 F2 Rw' B' Lw' U' Dw' D' B2 L Rw' Fw' Bw2 B' L' U2 Dw Bw L' Rw' Bw B2
4. 117.16 R2 Uw Rw Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw' Dw' F D2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw U' D2 Fw Dw2 F2 Fw' Bw' Dw2 D' Bw' R D2 Lw Bw Lw' U2 Fw U2 F' Fw' B Lw' U' Uw D' R2 Dw B Lw F Fw L Lw' Rw' Fw' L R2 F B Rw' U Lw' U2 Uw D' Lw' Bw'
5. 119.91 B' D2 F' Dw2 Lw R B' Lw' Uw Rw2 R U B2 Lw U Dw L' Lw2 R Fw' U' F D2 Lw2 Dw F2 Fw U Fw2 B' L' Rw B' Rw' Uw' B2 Lw R' D' L2 F Lw2 D L D' Lw' Dw2 Rw Fw' Bw B2 L2 Rw Uw D' L2 Lw' Rw2 U D2


----------



## FasterMaster (May 10, 2011)

A 40 second AO25! ayayayay I'll edit the post to post times later!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 10, 2011)

Spoiler



1:13.96, 1:20.25, 1:11.76, 1:10.91, 54.95, 1:13.52, 1:14.57, 1:25.52, 58.17, 1:08.94, 1:04.51, 59.56, 1:08.44, 1:07.33, 1:00.49, 59.12, 1:01.83[zbll], 57.01, 1:16.55, 1:04.76, 1:05.55, 1:05.96, 1:18.35, 1:01.50, 1:07.38, 1:00.88, 1:04.58, 1:07.97, 56.22, 1:07.74, 1:11.89, 1:01.72, 1:14.19, *1:05.03, 59.62, 1:00.84, 1:01.69, 1:01.97, 57.02, 1:05.24, 1:04.27, 1:05.86, 1:07.50, 1:02.41, 56.48,* (1:07.80), 1:06.93, 1:03.30, 1:05.46, (52.39)



4x4x4. First practice session in quite a while. Got my new cube in today. Pretty nice...breaking it in will make it better ..
stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 52.39
worst time: 1:25.52

current avg5: 1:05.23 (σ = 1.83)
best avg5: 1:00.48 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 1:03.45 (σ = 3.85)
best avg12: 1:02.40 (σ = 2.79)

current avg50: 1:05.28 (σ = 5.10)
best avg50: 1:05.28 (σ = 5.10)

The ao12 best (bolded in spoiler) could have been PB if I didn't roll out the 1:14 with a 1:07 (needed to be sub1)

Meh, happy. Could have faster ao50 if I had motivation to roll out the crap beginning.


----------



## Sa967St (May 10, 2011)

megaminx
(1:41.87), 1:48.19, 1:53.98, 1:47.46, 1:49.39, 1:45.57, 1:42.35, 1:56.77, 1:46.52, (2:07.09), 1:44.49, 1:50.65=> 1:48.54 avg12


----------



## IamWEB (May 10, 2011)

8.41 PLL Skip - Should have been faster, I wasn't at all warmed up D:.

Cross on top: B' D R' L D2 L2 B2 U' D B2 L2 R' D' B' U L' B R' F' B U F' R D B2

LOOK!


Spoiler



z2 y'
L2 F' D' U' R2'
U L' U2 L2' U L'
R U' R' U' R U' R' U L' U L
y L' U L
U' y' R' U' R
OLL: (U) r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL: U'

lol!


----------



## Tim Major (May 10, 2011)

Average of 5: 1.92
1. 1.84 R F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 
2. (4.66) F2 R F' R F' U2 F R2 U' F' U' 
3. 1.76 U2 F R' U' F' R U' R' F2 R' U' 
4. 2.17 R F U2 R' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
5. (1.62) F U2 F' U R F2 U2 R' F' R' U' 

1. z' y' U2 R' F R2 U' R2 F R U' <- face skip, EG1 case that I know. Less moves than the scramble.
2. w/e this wasn't a good scramble. <- can't find what I did here but judging by the time it was bad.
3. x' y' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' <- 1 move layer, Jperm 
4. z' y R U2 R' U R U' R' D L F' L' F U2 <- forced LL skip, that's like 5.5 TPS 
5. z x U' L U R U' L' U R' U' L <- CLL, less moves that the scramble.


Not PB, but less ridiculous than my PB. My session average was crap (3.73), but I had extremely cold hands, so whatever 

Edit: got another lol scramble: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
U L U2 (R' L') U2 L U L' U L U'.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 10, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Average of 5: 1.92
> 1. 1.84 R F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
> 2. (4.66) F2 R F' R F' U2 F R2 U' F' U'
> 3. 1.76 U2 F R' U' F' R U' R' F2 R' U'
> ...


 
 You keep getting such good scrambles.


----------



## Tim Major (May 10, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> You keep getting such good scrambles.


 


Tim Major said:


> *Not PB, but less ridiculous than my PB.* My session average was crap (3.73), but I had extremely cold hands, so whatever


 
Does this begin to explain how easy the others were?


----------



## Pro94 (May 10, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 2. (4.66) F2 R F' R F' U2 F R2 U' F' U'
> 
> 2. w/e this wasn't a good scramble. <- can't find what I did here but judging by the time it was bad.



lol
I found it easy 
z' y' U R' U' R U R' for OLL skip


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 10, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Average of 5: 1.92
> 1. 1.84 R F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
> 2. (4.66) F2 R F' R F' U2 F R2 U' F' U'
> 3. 1.76 U2 F R' U' F' R U' R' F2 R' U'
> ...


 
awesome scrambles 
I got (1.26), 2.63, 1.31, (2.87), 1.61 = 1.85



Rubiks560 said:


> What are you averaging these days?


 
I got a 2.96 avg100 with keyboard a few days ago but I don't know any Sune or Anti Sune CLLs (well, I do but I don't use them because I can'r recognize them yet).
I'll learn them within the next week I think.


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 10, 2011)

3x3 OH *18.06* single (nonlucky) 
Sorry, no scramble -,-


----------



## Carrot (May 10, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.00
worst time: 16.58

current avg5: 12.73 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 10.52 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 12.46 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 11.14 (σ = 0.55)

current avg100: 12.03 (σ = 1.36)
best avg100: 12.03 (σ = 1.36)

... session avg was 11.99 before last solve... 15.97 FUUUUU!!!!! -.-' 
EDIT: Odder is not allowed to solve 3x3x3 for a long while... so I won't be able to beat this before... Worlds?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 10, 2011)

Yes said:


> awesome scrambles
> I got (1.26), 2.63, 1.31, (2.87), 1.61 = 1.85
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't understand how you people can be so fast with just CLL  I now full EG, and I'm maybe slightly faster then that.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 10, 2011)

Too many pro 2x2 people here, better hide and come back when im sub 3


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 10, 2011)

My first OH solving in months. I'm still sub-30. Yay!

Rubik's cube one-handed
May 10, 2011 3:35:17 PM - 3:44:13 PM

Mean: 27.86
Standard deviation: 3.83
Best Time: 21.81
Worst Time: 34.27

Best average of 5: 25.95
1-5 - 26.20 (21.81) 24.62 (29.70) 27.02

Best average of 12: 27.82
1-12 - 26.20 (21.81) 24.62 29.70 27.02 27.53 (34.27) 29.97 26.92 33.35 31.03 21.90

1. 26.20 D2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L' F2 R' B' R F U F D2 B' D
2. 21.81 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L' F' R L D' B R2 F' D' B D2
3. 24.62 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L F R' F2 U2 F' L D2 F D
4. 29.70 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' F' L' D' U2 L D2 F' R' B' D U'
5. 27.02 R2 D R2 D B2 D B2 D F2 R U2 F D' R2 F' L D2 F2 U2
6. 27.53 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L' U2 B' U F D2 L' D2 B2 L' U
7. 34.27 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D R2 F' D' L B U2 L' D R' L' U' F
8. 29.97 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 L' F R' U L F U B F2 L'
9. 26.92 R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U R B' D2 U' R D' F2 D' R2 F L
10. 33.35 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D U' L2 U R' L' U B' R' L' F R2 U' L'
11. 31.03 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D U2 R2 B U R2 D' L2 B2 L'
12. 21.90 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U F L' D R2 F L U L' B


----------



## Frapdeizer (May 10, 2011)

I did some solves lately.
7x7: *3:12.44, 3:25.44, 3:14.44, 3:11.59, 3:08.56, (3:07.98), (3:29.08), 3:21.36, 3:23.95, 3:22.36, 3:08.08, 3:15.14*, 3:20.61, 3:21.52, 3:26.67, 3:20.53, 3:15.17 = 3:09.38 mean of 3, 3:16.34 avg of 12, 3:17.94 mean of 17.
2x2-7x7 relay: 8:01.61, 8:04.14, 8:11.58, 8:02.44, 8:05.95, 7:55.11 = 8:04.18 avg of 5, 8:01.17 mean of 3.
I will maybe make some videos soon.


----------



## qqwref (May 10, 2011)

Very fast Michal  Glad to see you're still practicing real 7x7. And the sub-8 2-7 relay is pretty intense.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 11, 2011)

5.61 CMLL T set time attack

Algs + order:

L2 U L' F' L U' L2' U L F L' (11)
L F' L' U2 R2 B' R' B R' (9)
x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D x (12)
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x (8)
x' D R U' R' D' R U R' x (8)
x' U' R U' R D R' U R' U R' D' R x (12)

Move total: 60
Time: 5.61
Tps: ~10.7


----------



## Joemamma556 (May 11, 2011)

After 2-3 months no cubing 

Avg5-14.35 Avg12 15.78

15.95, 14.91, (17.90), 15.29, 16.34, 17.46, 17.90, (12.20), 14.54, 15.39, 16.91, 13.11


----------



## EricReese (May 11, 2011)

pb ao12 and ao100. Crazy how much this dayan has helped

stats: (hide)
number of times: 110/110
best time: 1:00.93
worst time: 1:22.31

current avg5: 1:08.39 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 1:06.99 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 1:09.39 (σ = 2.17)
best avg12: 1:08.95 (σ = 1.89)

current avg100: 1:11.18 (σ = 4.41)
best avg100: 1:11.18 (σ = 4.41)


Ao12- Average of 12: 1:08.95
1. 1:08.26 B' r2 u2 L' r R' U2 L B f2 r u2 r2 B r2 U2 B2 u' U2 D2 F' u' r R' u' r L' R F' B' U D u L2 F' R' r' f r2 L' 
2. 1:10.51 D2 L2 f D' u' F' f' U2 u2 f2 L' F2 U2 u2 L2 f' R2 u F f u D2 L2 u' F D2 F' L u F u' L f D2 u2 f2 R2 r' B' u 
3. 1:12.32 r D' R L2 F R U F' u f F R' D' U' F2 B u' B2 r R' F2 u2 R F B D R2 D' R F' r' f' R D2 L f2 r' U u F 
4. 1:11.24 B R2 B r B2 F2 D f u f B' L' B' D2 L2 B r' f B' D F U' L2 R2 D' L2 U r U2 u' r' R f r F f2 B2 D2 r' F2 
5. 1:07.67 u2 F2 D f2 u r u2 B2 F' R2 u2 L r f' F' U' r2 U2 L' D2 f2 L r F' D' u B F2 L f r2 B U2 u' F2 D2 R' D B2 F' 
6. (1:12.68) R f' R' B2 r' B2 F' R' L2 U f' u F2 D' r2 D' u2 L' U2 L2 D F2 u2 F' r B' R2 B' R' F2 f2 U2 r D2 R2 L' U2 u' f L 
7. (1:05.69) U' R' u2 f U2 F R2 U2 f2 F' B' R F2 L2 f' U2 D r2 U L2 D' U L2 F2 r f L R' u R U2 f u B2 F r U f2 F R' 
8. 1:08.09 B U u2 r B' F2 u' L U2 L' R2 F D' U' R F' f2 u' B R2 f2 F' B2 u' U' L u2 r2 f U2 u2 f2 u2 B r f' r R2 f2 L2 
9. 1:08.70 r u' F2 u' r2 R f r2 U2 D' B R2 D L' F u r' D2 L2 u' B2 L R' F2 U' u D L' u2 U D' r' F L2 R2 f2 D' u L' B2 
10. 1:06.62 R u2 r' L2 R2 u' B2 U' D' u B D B U2 D2 F L' D2 r' u' B2 r U L' D R2 B' f R' U2 R U' D' F2 f2 R' F' L' B2 r2 
11. 1:06.24 D2 L2 u' R u' F B' L2 B' R2 B' U D2 R' f2 U2 f L U2 D2 L' r' F L R u' D2 U' F' U2 R U2 F2 r' u r2 f B F2 u 
12. 1:09.84 R B2 D2 f' u D2 r2 B f2 L B2 u U2 B2 F' U2 D2 L' F' B' r D u R' U R2 D R2 r2 B2 r f2 D2 f' R2 D' f' B2 U' B2 

ao100



Spoiler



Average of 100: 1:11.18
1. 1:14.41 B u' F' U' B2 L F D' L' r U2 r R' U2 r F U f F' R f2 R f' r f2 F' L' B2 F u r' L2 B' L' B2 L R2 F' f2 L' 
2. 1:12.30 R2 F' R' D2 f2 D2 f' r2 u' L' f2 U r' R f2 L2 u2 R F2 L2 U2 L' U' L R D2 L F2 L2 R B2 u' U2 B' U' u' R' r f R' 
3. 1:12.62 r u' B D' F2 D' U B R D2 B2 U' D' r2 D2 r f U' L' F2 u2 R' L2 U' u' L' R U2 R' L B' f u' R' D' r U' r2 L2 f 
4. 1:14.52 D2 B' u r2 f U' f R' F' R2 L B2 F2 u' F2 u2 r F2 f R L U' D2 f r L' D B' f L' F' D' R' f F B' r2 F' B L 
5. 1:10.47[nice, dp] D B F2 L' D' f2 D' U F' U' u f' r L' D' B' D' L2 F2 u2 R' D L2 B F' r' F' D2 R2 u' D2 R U D2 F2 R' r' F D2 r 
6. 1:13.27 R2 U' L2 u2 L2 r B R L2 F2 R2 F2 U R u' D' L' F R' L D' U2 B' D' R u r' U2 D B F' D B' R B U2 r' u' r D2 
7. 1:08.37 D2 F B2 f R' U2 r' D R F' f' u r2 f R U2 L2 B D2 L2 D U' L2 U2 L2 F R2 U' L U' f' R2 U r' F2 B2 L2 r D f 
8. 1:08.35 F' u2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U R' u' D' f' L U2 u R' B2 F R' F2 D' f2 R D2 B u2 r2 U' u' R F2 U2 R B' U L B2 u2 r2 f' D2 
9. (1:00.93) u2 B2 r u B2 F' r2 L U' u' f' L R F' D f F L U2 u2 r2 f R2 u' U2 f D L' R U2 L' u2 f' u' B2 r' u D2 L2 f2 
10. 1:09.34 r U2 r' f R' f U' R' r f' U2 R' r2 U f' r2 u2 D2 F' U' R2 F L2 F B r L F2 r' u D2 F' r' R2 B2 F R' B' U2 L2 
11. 1:08.60 U F' r F' r' U' B u' R' F' R' r' B2 F' r2 D' u2 L2 f' L' D' f' R u2 U' F f2 r' U r B' u2 L' R2 r2 f2 F r' f' B' 
12. 1:10.32 D U' R2 u2 r' R B2 U2 f2 F D2 f2 R2 B2 F u L2 U r2 D' L R2 B2 L2 D2 u2 r L U2 F' u2 D' F2 r' B2 U D F2 B R' 
13. 1:15.30 L2 U2 f2 D u f2 r' D' u L2 r' B2 U f2 F' D R2 B L2 r2 U u2 D B' D2 f2 u U2 L2 F' U2 R' B r2 U F2 D' R2 r2 f2 
14. 1:10.21 L2 R u' r2 L' u L' r2 F U D' u2 R2 f2 L f U R F B r R' f L2 U' f' L2 r' U' R' B2 L2 u2 D B' u' F2 B2 U R 
15. 1:17.53 B D R2 u2 r L' u2 U2 B r L f2 r' L2 u2 r2 F D' U' L2 u' f' R' U F' R' F' U' D2 u2 r R2 f' u' B F U L2 U' r2 
16. 1:08.53 U2 D2 F B2 u2 L' D2 F r' F2 f2 L' f R' f' B U R U' D2 L R B U' D R2 L D' F' U' f F2 u F' u L2 r2 D' f B 
17. 1:04.53 D' u f2 D' r U u2 L' r' R' U u' R r2 B2 D' U R2 r2 u R U D F' f r2 R' D2 U B' U R' B2 u' F2 U u' L2 F D 
18. 1:14.15 F B' u' U R F' f2 U2 L2 B2 R2 r D2 R' F L2 r f' D U2 B D F2 u2 F B R D F2 L2 R' B2 F2 U R F R' F2 r' F' 
19. 1:16.47 u' r U2 u2 f' U D R' F L2 u' D' f D' U2 R r' u' L D2 F D2 U2 r D' L' u' B F' L2 D u r2 L' F f' U2 L f u' 
20. 1:19.12 F u2 f2 B R' F r u' r B2 U' D' u L2 f' L u U' R' B2 D' F2 B' u U' F' r' R L u' D2 R' F2 u' f2 U B2 D' r' D 
21. 1:09.13 D' L' B r2 L' f D' u2 L f' F2 u2 r F2 R B F2 R u2 L u' R2 B2 u B' D2 U' u2 F' R' L' r f' F R' u2 F2 D' r2 U2 
22. 1:01.89 B u2 r2 R2 f r2 F L2 D' L2 B2 U f u2 U' B' F2 u' L R U f r2 B2 D2 u F2 r D2 U2 f2 D f u' F r2 D2 F L2 D' 
23. 1:18.83 R2 F' B2 L' f u2 B r B' L u2 R2 f' F D R' r' f2 u2 r2 R U2 f R2 F' L2 U L B2 R2 B R' F B r2 u2 f' D' u U2 
24. 1:06.04 U2 L2 u2 f2 L2 D' r2 F' u B' R u' F2 B' D' r2 B2 U' F' L' D' U2 R2 r' U2 f' U' u2 F2 r' L D F2 R2 L U' F' D2 R' F 
25. 1:05.82 U u L2 f' U' D2 B' u D' f U2 L u2 U' F r2 U2 R' B' U D' r' F L R u B R2 F f' r' u r' B2 r2 F L B r' L 
26. 1:12.04 L R U' u' r F' f2 r' B u D F U' R L u D f D' R L u2 F D L F r u2 f' B2 R F2 U' u F R r' B2 u R 
27. 1:16.20 f U' B2 r2 u F' D R2 L' F2 D2 R' r2 u2 B f2 D2 L2 B U' F' R2 L' F2 L' r B' F' u2 r' B' r R f F' D' u' B2 f' R' 
28. 1:12.39 L U2 B U2 F2 R r2 f' F2 U' F' L2 U' u f2 F2 D' r2 L u2 D L2 r B2 U F2 r' R2 D U R U' D' f U D2 u B' u2 D2 
29. 1:11.17 u2 f2 u F' B' U' u' F2 u B2 L2 F2 U' F' u F' r B r' u2 R2 f2 R2 r F2 B L' B2 D' R' U D2 B2 r2 B' L2 r2 B2 D r 
30. 1:05.91 f2 u' r' D2 R' F' B2 R r' L' f' D B f r f D f2 r' R' L B' U F2 D F D U2 L R r2 F' f U2 r' F r' R' f R' 
31. 1:10.93 R' f' R D2 B' f F2 L D B2 R' u2 R U2 f2 L R2 D B' u D L2 F2 R' f2 L' F u' r u r2 B' f U B' D2 u' r f2 R2 
32. 1:17.55 r2 D f r' F D L u U2 R2 r F2 U2 R2 B D' f2 r2 B D u F u2 r' f' R L2 D2 u F f' u2 F2 u B F2 r B' r u' 
33. (1:22.31) U2 D u F' R D F u U2 R2 B u U' f' r2 U' D2 R2 L2 f D2 B' R B L' R' f R' U f R2 F2 U2 F' U F R U' r2 L' 
34. 1:05.50[zbll] U' B2 R2 u2 R U L2 f' D L2 F2 u B2 f2 u D' F' D u2 U2 f2 D2 F' D2 R' f r' F r2 B' r R' L u D f L f' F2 u' 
35. 1:10.15 L2 R D2 F2 u F2 f2 R2 r2 u2 B2 U' f' u2 B2 F U2 D u2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B' L' R f B R2 u2 R2 f' F' u' f U2 D L' 
36. 1:02.79 r' f D' U' r u R' f D' R U' R2 u2 r2 u' r2 U F U2 f' L2 F U L' U R2 U' B2 D' U B r' f u2 r F D2 f r2 R2 
37. 1:12.53+ B R2 U u' D F2 D' F2 R' B U' L' B' L' B U2 R2 U' f L' F' R' U' r L F L U D f R' U' u L' r B' L B L' u 
38. 1:13.10 F' u2 B L2 B L2 F D' f2 B' F u r2 L' B2 L' B2 f' R2 r' D F' D u' r2 f2 R' F B' D2 U' r' f2 U2 r' u L2 D' R2 F2 
39. 1:13.18 B D' L' U2 f2 R B F' r2 f B' u U2 F2 r U' u f2 F u2 f' r D' f' B2 U2 R L2 f U' r' U' L2 R2 f2 U B2 F2 r2 B 
40. 1:18.23 B F' L' u2 r2 R D F2 U2 R F2 r' L F' B2 r' F' R2 F2 f' R' f D2 L' u' U B2 D2 r B2 f2 L D f' u2 U D2 F f2 B 
41. 1:05.42 B2 D2 U2 B' R r2 U2 B D2 r' f2 F B D u2 f2 F2 u2 B2 L' F2 D R2 B' L' r2 R2 U L2 B2 f2 L' r' D' r2 f' B u' f' D 
42. 1:17.91 r' u' L B2 L' r' U' u2 B2 r2 U2 u2 L2 f B' u' r' u2 r' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 r' D L f' u L F D2 F B2 f' u D2 F2 u' r' 
43. 1:04.62 u2 F2 B L R2 U2 R U' B' R B' D2 r2 U2 R2 D B' r F2 D2 u' f2 u2 D2 L' F' B R U' F2 r f2 B2 L' U' f2 L2 B f2 D 
44. 1:10.77 r' U' L' D' L2 D2 U R F u2 B f2 D2 B' f' U B r u' U2 B2 R' B' U2 B L2 u2 f2 B U2 B L' r2 R F R2 U2 u' r2 L 
45. 1:08.24 L2 D' f2 F2 L F f' D2 f' L2 B' r' B2 r2 u' D2 r' u U L2 r2 u' F R' D2 F L2 U' L' u' r2 R2 B' u L D2 u' F u f2 
46. 1:10.73 f L2 R r U' F D' L' U' f D2 L R u' f' L' R' U2 D2 r' B f u R' r f' r' U f' F L2 u2 U' D2 f U' f' F2 D' r' 
47. 1:10.31 B2 L F2 D2 f B U' R F2 r U2 R u' F2 B L2 U' B f' u2 L2 D' u' L' F' U' u D' r' u' R2 u r u' B' U r' D F D 
48. 1:05.63 L U' L2 U' B U2 B D r B' L' f' B' u r2 D F L F L R2 r2 U2 F' U2 R L F' r' D2 f' r' F2 L B2 L2 F' U L2 f' 
49. 1:17.76 U R' u R2 u U' B U B2 D' F' U R U F' f L F2 f U' R' r L' U L2 u' f B2 R' B2 r D f' L2 D' u2 L' r' f2 D2 
50. 1:13.05 L' u L' r B' L R2 D2 u2 R2 F u2 f L' D' R' B2 D u2 L2 F' f U' L F' U' R f U2 B2 F R r u' B' R2 f2 R' u B 
51. 1:14.33[ugh, easy pairing into fail double parity] r2 D2 u2 B2 R' L f F2 R' r L' u2 L2 u2 L f r2 D2 f R2 U' B2 r' R u' R u' B' D2 U L B' F R u' f' u' R' U L 
52. 1:16.93 R2 U2 u2 f' r D' R' D' r2 B2 u' B2 F2 R u2 f' R' D r2 f r' u2 r f2 U' L' D' B' D' F D' B2 U' B' D' r2 D' L' r' D 
53. 1:17.32 r B' R B' L2 R B' R' U R' f R r' u2 r f2 r U L' R' F L' F' D L' u' r2 u U2 D' f' u R2 B R f u D r2 u2 
54. 1:03.49[dam double parity ((((] u R' u r' D' B L2 U2 B' R' L r' F2 f' B2 u' f B r' R2 B2 L F2 f B U B U2 B2 F2 L' u L2 R' U2 r' L' R u U 
55. 1:16.75 u2 r2 f2 F' U' f R2 D' r2 L2 u2 D B' D L' R' u' B D F2 D2 f' u F2 R' U2 R F u' U f' R F U F D2 L2 r2 U u2 
56. 1:09.73 R2 F' r2 u U2 R u2 B2 f' U2 R2 L F2 u' L2 D r2 B' u2 F L B' D2 U' r' f2 R' u' U F R' r f2 B2 r' D' r u2 f2 U 
57. 1:16.29 B F' D' r R2 F2 R' U D2 u' R' D' F2 B2 D u2 L u2 f' r R2 L2 D L2 F U R' B2 f L R2 u L2 f' L2 R' F D' B R2 
58. 1:11.88 r' D' r2 R2 F D' f r' f2 R2 f2 L' F' r F' L' B' R2 F2 r2 f2 r L2 R' F r D' u B' R F L' B' D r' L' D' u L U' 
59. 1:09.94 u' B f F u2 D2 L2 f2 L2 u' L' F2 B2 L B U' F R' D' r' L2 f' r2 u2 F L2 B2 u2 R F D2 B2 f' u2 D2 r U' R' B' L 
60. 1:02.89+[PLL skip ] L' B r L F2 R L' f' B2 D R' u' F f' u2 U r D' F' r' D' U' R U2 D2 u f' R r L2 D2 u R' u U2 D2 F2 R r2 B' 
61. 1:14.80 f2 D' L2 u F' D2 R' D B' r' f2 U' f u F' U L' f2 r' u' f' F' D f' D' F f2 D r' f' U' L R2 f r2 F2 D B R' r2 
62. 1:11.58 u' f D U' F B2 L2 r2 R' u' U2 f u2 U2 f L2 r2 f D2 L' D2 R2 u R F r L2 U2 D' r R B2 u R' B F L2 D' r L2 
63. 1:06.90 R2 r B r2 B R2 r F2 B' U F2 R u2 F' U2 R' F' f' D R' U F2 u' F L' D' u' B' U2 B2 D2 f2 R u2 L2 D' u' B' F f 
64. 1:06.23 B L r' f2 R2 B D' r2 L' f B2 u2 U f' r2 L' f B' L2 U' r2 f B D' U2 r2 L F2 f2 r R F2 D' U B' F2 L' D f' D' 
65. 1:13.33 R D' u B' r F D B2 U2 u' f D' B r B2 U f2 D r2 R B' L' F' L' r' u' r' R' U D F' B2 U u' f2 B' u' r' D2 u' 
66. 1:07.82 F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U F2 R F2 U R2 L' u F2 L2 r u' f F' D F r B R2 r U2 D B U' f2 R2 U' B' R D' F r2 L B r2 
67. 1:15.12 u' U R2 r2 u2 F' f2 r' D' r L2 D' R U r L F2 L' u2 D L F' R2 U2 F' u F' R2 L F' R u' D F' u2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 
68. 1:13.41 R' L' F2 u' R D2 u2 B' L' D' r' L2 F2 U' F' D L2 U' L' F D r' U f' u L' D2 F2 U2 D' u L R2 D' B2 f L' R' U r2 
69. 1:07.83 F2 R2 B R2 D' B2 u' U B u' U' D R f' u2 D' U' f2 R' F' f' u' F' f2 D U' B2 R2 f2 L2 U2 f' F' L2 r' F R2 r' u F' 
70. 1:06.81 L r' f2 r' R' B D' u2 L D U2 f u2 F D F L f' r' U f' F' L' B2 f D u2 U L2 U D F u' B2 U' r F2 D2 L F 
71. 1:21.90 B f2 U2 r' B2 L' U2 u f2 B2 r B R L F2 f2 D2 u R u D f2 B' D2 f r2 u2 L2 R2 f2 U2 u r R L' f F' L B2 R2 
72. 1:09.66 B2 R u r' B2 f r U2 D' L' f u' F' f2 L' f R' L' U f' B2 u2 L f L' D L' F B2 L U2 D2 r' f2 F u F2 R f2 L' 
73. 1:21.12 u F' B R F2 R' F r u' r2 U' u2 L' r' U2 F2 D L f2 u' L2 u' D B2 R2 r2 u' f' U2 r B' r D' F' U2 L' r D2 R2 r' 
74. 1:08.06+ D f2 r2 f' L2 U' R' B2 f D' f R L F D2 L' f R' r D2 R' F' R2 r2 u' F2 R2 D' U F' u' r U' R2 F L2 R2 r F' R2 
75. 1:16.76 R U' u' F r U D L2 F2 L2 B2 L' f2 U D2 B2 u R2 u U' r' L2 U2 R' B F' f2 R2 D' u2 U' F' B2 D2 L2 B' f2 U2 R2 f' 
76. 1:05.99 U F' L B2 R L' u L2 F u' F' D2 f D f' u2 F L2 R' r' D u L2 D2 F' U2 B u2 L' f F' U' D' F' U D r2 L2 U' u 
77. 1:12.70 U B2 r' F2 D' L U r B2 u2 D R' D2 L' R2 U' B R' D2 u' r' B' U2 u F2 f' U2 F f2 r u2 F r2 R L2 U2 u2 f2 D2 B 
78. 1:08.22 D' u' F u2 R u f r2 F2 B' D2 B' U' R' B L B2 D r' u r R f B2 L F2 B' L' B R' L2 F2 B D R U2 F u' r2 F' 
79. 1:09.09 L2 u U' r2 F2 B f' r' f' r u' D f2 D2 U2 L' F' r U' r2 R L u B R U2 F u2 F' L2 U B2 L' B' u' D2 r' U' L' u' 
80. 1:14.21 B r2 U B' L U D B' r2 D R2 D2 R B2 U2 L' F' u2 U' r2 R2 L2 F' u' U' B' L B2 D' f2 B' r2 D F B' R' D' R2 r u 
81. 1:11.49 U' D2 B r' f r' L' f2 L D2 B2 u f' r' B R2 f B' R' F' L r2 F D' f' r U' u' f' B2 L' R' f2 R2 u' B2 U2 u' F' D' 
82. 1:18.32[messed up f2l twice ] B R D U' L2 F2 U' u' B2 r L2 f R u2 D r u2 D U F' r2 R2 u2 D B2 D' B' r2 F u B' F' U2 B' F' D' F2 r u' r 
83. 1:04.34 F r u' D' U R' u U' D R2 L2 U R u' f2 r2 F2 u' B' f2 R2 F2 B u2 L2 u' U' B' F' r f2 R2 r B D2 F2 L U R2 D2 
84. 1:13.20 r' u' D f' F L2 F2 u2 B D' u2 L' u2 L2 R D2 B' R2 F' D2 U' u' L' r' F U2 f' r2 U2 L' U' r' D' r' u' L u' R2 r B 
85. 1:08.73[DP lol] R u2 R U' F' f2 B' U R U2 F B2 f' R D F2 D' f2 B U' u L' U B2 F' L' R' F2 U2 r B L2 u' F D' u' R2 B' D B2 
86. 1:16.56 R' u2 D' f2 u2 r2 F2 R' F' u2 F' f2 r u U r2 u B L' B2 F L2 D2 r' R' L' u2 R F2 f B' R u2 L f r2 F' B L' U' 
87. 1:13.51 B F L2 D R' F f2 D U' F' R' B L' R' F2 B U L u' r f' U B' L U' B' D2 r R B D2 R u2 F' f L2 f r' U R 
88. 1:08.26 B' r2 u2 L' r R' U2 L B f2 r u2 r2 B r2 U2 B2 u' U2 D2 F' u' r R' u' r L' R F' B' U D u L2 F' R' r' f r2 L' 
89. 1:10.51 D2 L2 f D' u' F' f' U2 u2 f2 L' F2 U2 u2 L2 f' R2 u F f u D2 L2 u' F D2 F' L u F u' L f D2 u2 f2 R2 r' B' u 
90. 1:12.32 r D' R L2 F R U F' u f F R' D' U' F2 B u' B2 r R' F2 u2 R F B D R2 D' R F' r' f' R D2 L f2 r' U u F 
91. 1:11.24 B R2 B r B2 F2 D f u f B' L' B' D2 L2 B r' f B' D F U' L2 R2 D' L2 U r U2 u' r' R f r F f2 B2 D2 r' F2 
92. 1:07.67 u2 F2 D f2 u r u2 B2 F' R2 u2 L r f' F' U' r2 U2 L' D2 f2 L r F' D' u B F2 L f r2 B U2 u' F2 D2 R' D B2 F' 
93. 1:12.68 R f' R' B2 r' B2 F' R' L2 U f' u F2 D' r2 D' u2 L' U2 L2 D F2 u2 F' r B' R2 B' R' F2 f2 U2 r D2 R2 L' U2 u' f L 
94. 1:05.69 U' R' u2 f U2 F R2 U2 f2 F' B' R F2 L2 f' U2 D r2 U L2 D' U L2 F2 r f L R' u R U2 f u B2 F r U f2 F R' 
95. 1:08.09 B U u2 r B' F2 u' L U2 L' R2 F D' U' R F' f2 u' B R2 f2 F' B2 u' U' L u2 r2 f U2 u2 f2 u2 B r f' r R2 f2 L2 
96. 1:08.70 r u' F2 u' r2 R f r2 U2 D' B R2 D L' F u r' D2 L2 u' B2 L R' F2 U' u D L' u2 U D' r' F L2 R2 f2 D' u L' B2 
97. 1:06.62 R u2 r' L2 R2 u' B2 U' D' u B D B U2 D2 F L' D2 r' u' B2 r U L' D R2 B' f R' U2 R U' D' F2 f2 R' F' L' B2 r2 
98. 1:06.24 D2 L2 u' R u' F B' L2 B' R2 B' U D2 R' f2 U2 f L U2 D2 L' r' F L R u' D2 U' F' U2 R U2 F2 r' u r2 f B F2 u 
99. 1:09.84 R B2 D2 f' u D2 r2 B f2 L B2 u U2 B2 F' U2 D2 L' F' B' r D u R' U R2 D R2 r2 B2 r f2 D2 f' R2 D' f' B2 U' B2 
100. 1:14.13 f' r2 D' r' D' R' F B2 D L2 B f r2 R2 f2 U L' B2 r' D u' F2 u D2 L R' r2 U f u2 U' r' D' L f' R2 f2 B' L2 F'


----------



## JasonK (May 11, 2011)

Pyraminx <3

(4.01), 4.55, 4.90, (9.19), 6.19, 7.38, 5.85, 7.79, 6.43, 5.30, 6.17, 4.24 = *5.88*



Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.88
1. (4.01) U L U R' L U L R B U R' r' u 
2. 4.55 U L U L' R' U' L' R B R L' l r u 
3. 4.90 U L R U' B R U' B R' U R' l r b 
4. (9.19) U L U R U R B' L' U R' L l' 
5. 6.19 U L U' L B' R' B' R U L' U l' r' b u' 
6. 7.38 U L U L' R' U' L R L' U R' r' u 
7. 5.85 U L R U B' L' U B L U' L' b' u 
8. 7.79 U L R B L R' B R' L B R' l' r' b' 
9. 6.43 U L U L' U B' U B' L' U' R r' 
10. 5.30 U L U B' U' L U R' U' L' B' u' 
11. 6.17 U L U L' U' R L' B R' L' R l' r b 
12. 4.24 U L U' B R L B' R' L' R U' l r' b' u'


Scrambles were awesome, probably won't beat this for a while 


EDIT: Did some 2x2:



Spoiler



Session average: 5.44
1. 4.62 R U R U2 R F' U F' U' R' U' 
2. 5.29 U' R2 U F U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' 
3. 5.66 R2 F' U F' R' U F' U F' R' U2 
4. 4.39 R2 F' U' F U' F' U F U' R2 U' 
5. 7.34 R F U' F U R U' R' U' R' U' 
6. 6.15 U' F U' F' R U F R U' R' U' 
7. 4.74 R F U2 F2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' 
8. 5.51 F2 R U2 R2 F U2 F R' F' R' U' 
9. 5.89 U2 F U' R2 F R' F' U2 F R' U' 
10. 5.13 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U' 
11. 6.08 R U2 R' U2 F R F U F' R2 U' 
12. 6.48 F U' F' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
13. 6.50 R' U F2 R' U' R2 F R U2 R' U' 
14. 4.87 R F R2 U' F U F' U F' R' U' 
15. (3.95) U R F' R2 U2 F R F' U R U' 
16. 5.93 R F2 U F' U' R U' R U R' U' 
17. 4.99 F R2 F2 R2 U F' U' F U' R' U' 
18. 4.86 F' R2 F2 U' R' F U2 R' U R' U' 
19. 5.94 R2 U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
20. 4.16 U' R U' R' U2 F2 R U' F2 R' U' 
21. 5.70 F' R2 U2 R F' R F2 R2 U R' U' 
22. 4.07 F R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F U R' U' 
23. 6.74 F R F U2 R2 F2 R' F U' R' U' 
24. 5.70 U' R2 F2 R U' F2 R F U2 R2 U' 
25. 4.77 F' U' F2 U R2 F' R F U R2 U' 
26. (7.35) R U2 R U F' U2 R F U2 R2 U' 
27. 5.98 R F R F' U2 F2 R' U' F R U' 
28. 5.89 U2 R2 F U2 F' U F R' U' R' U' 
29. 4.76 F' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
30. 4.58 U2 F' U2 R U' F R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
31. 6.11 U' F R2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
32. 5.75 R' F2 U' R F R2 F R' F' R' U' 
33. 4.96 U' R2 U R F' R U R' U R' U' 
34. 6.05 U2 F2 R2 F U F2 U' F U2 R' U' 
35. 5.38 R' F U' F2 R U' F U' F' R' U' 
36. 5.46 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R' U F' R2 U' 
37. 4.81 R2 F U2 F R F' R2 U F' R' U' 
38. 4.56 U F2 R F' U' F2 U R2 U' R' U' 
39. 5.36 F U' F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
40. 5.43 F U2 R U' F2 R F U F' R' U' 
41. 4.91 R' F2 U F U R2 F U' F2 R' U' 
42. 4.62 U R F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' 
43. 5.97 U R2 F2 R F' U F' R2 F2 R' U' 
44. 6.19 U F2 U' R F' U2 R F' U' R2 U' 
45. 5.83 R2 U R' U2 R F2 R F U2 R' U' 
46. 6.24 F2 R U' R F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' 
47. 4.85 F2 R' F' U2 F R' F R U' R' U' 
48. 5.48 F R2 U' F R U2 F' R U2 R2 U' 
49. 4.62 F2 R U F' U2 F U R U' R' U' 
50. 5.61 R U F' R F' U F2 R' U R' U'


Avg5: *4.91*, Avg12: *5.10*, Avg50: *5.44*
All PB


----------



## Sebastien (May 11, 2011)

Frapdeizer said:


> I did some solves lately.
> 7x7: *3:12.44, 3:25.44, 3:14.44, 3:11.59, 3:08.56, (3:07.98), (3:29.08), 3:21.36, 3:23.95, 3:22.36, 3:08.08, 3:15.14*, 3:20.61, 3:21.52, 3:26.67, 3:20.53, 3:15.17 = 3:09.38 mean of 3, 3:16.34 avg of 12, 3:17.94 mean of 17.
> 2x2-7x7 relay: 8:01.61, 8:04.14, 8:11.58, 8:02.44, 8:05.95, 7:55.11 = 8:04.18 avg of 5, 8:01.17 mean of 3.
> I will maybe make some videos soon.



You're having way to few competitions. Visit more!


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 11, 2011)

3x3 OH avg 12:

Average: 25.40
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 22.66
Worst Time: 30.36
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	24.80	F R' B2 L2 B' L' D' U2 B2 F R' D' B F2 D' U L' D' L2 R B L F2 U L2
2.	24.93+	D2 U F' R2 U L' R' F2 L' D R U2 L F D L' R U B2 D' U2 F D2 U L'
3.	24.21	B2 F2 D U2 L R D U' R D' F L' R' U R' D L2 F2 L B R B F' D2 B
4.	(30.36)	D2 U' L' D U' F' D' U2 L' U L' F' R2 D U L2 R D' U' L2 R' B D' U2 L2
5.	24.05	L B2 F' R2 D2 U L2 D B2 F' U2 L' R2 U L R' D2 B2 U2 R' U R D2 B' R
6.	27.52	D' L2 F' L2 R B R D B2 U L2 R2 D2 L' F R2 U2 R B L F' D B F2 L'
7.	24.34	B' F' L2 R' D' U2 B D F' D B L2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' U' B' L F2 D B' F L'
8.	27.05+	L2 U2 B D' U B F2 L' D R B2 F2 L' R' D' U R' B2 F' U' R' D U2 L2 B2
9.	27.86	D' U' B2 F D U B L R F2 L U B' L F2 L2 R' U2 F' D2 U' F' L2 R B2
10.	23.77	D' F' L2 D L R' B2 L2 R U' F D L2 U2 F L2 R F D2 L' U2 F R' D2 U'
11.	(22.66)	D R' B' U2 L F L' D2 U2 L' U B2 F' L U R' B F2 D B' U B' D' U B
12.	25.46	D' U2 R B F D' F' L D2 U B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R2 B2 D2 U' L' B2 D' U2 R


----------



## Raffael (May 11, 2011)

lowered my 3x3 avg100 by 0.04 seconds to 17.69


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 11, 2011)

Frapdeizer said:


> I did some solves lately.
> 7x7: *3:12.44, 3:25.44, 3:14.44, 3:11.59, 3:08.56, (3:07.98), (3:29.08), 3:21.36, 3:23.95, 3:22.36, 3:08.08, 3:15.14*, 3:20.61, 3:21.52, 3:26.67, 3:20.53, 3:15.17 = 3:09.38 mean of 3, 3:16.34 avg of 12, 3:17.94 mean of 17.
> 2x2-7x7 relay: 8:01.61, 8:04.14, 8:11.58, 8:02.44, 8:05.95, 7:55.11 = 8:04.18 avg of 5, 8:01.17 mean of 3.
> I will maybe make some videos soon.



Wow, I remember when those sub 10 2-7 relays by Nakajima and Cohen seemed absolutely incredible. Also, wtf at those 7x7 times.


----------



## Escher (May 11, 2011)

Need to stop quitting and unquitting.

Also 11.25 OH LL skip...

D L2 D U' B L2 R2 B' D' R' F' D F D' R' U R2 F' B U2 D2 L2 B L2 B'

z2 y' R' L2 D' L' U' R' U' R'

L' U' L

U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'

U R' U' R U2 R' U' R

U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'

LL: U' (36 moves, 3.2 tps lol)


----------



## Vinny (May 11, 2011)

I'm doing amazing today:

3x3 - 
15.75, 14.68, 14.41, (12.46), (21.00) = 14.95
PB average of 5, sub 15!

I also got a 16.05 ao12 later.

5x5 - 1:54.79, (1:50.18), (2:14.65), 1:58.79, 2:02.03 = 1:58.54
PB single and average of 5, sub 2!!!


----------



## Escher (May 11, 2011)

Ooh also this earlier OH:

15.97, (14.33), 15.75, (21.50), 15.45, 15.25, 20.83, 16.32, 17.11, 15.54, 17.68, 17.11 = 16.70


----------



## Robert-Y (May 11, 2011)

Argh. Gotta catch up. I should finish learning COLL soon


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 11, 2011)

...

Best Average of 5: 3.60
Best Average of 12: 4.33

1. 3.90 R U' L' R' L B U' L u r'
2. 4.72 U B' U' B' R' U R' B R' u' l
3. (8.74) L R U' L U' R' L U u r l' b
4. 5.15 B' U' B' L' B' U' u r' l b
5. 5.35 U L U' B R' U' L' B u b
6. (1.78) U' B' U' L U B' r' l' b
7. 3.58 U L B L R' B' R L R' u
8. 4.27 L' B' R' B U L R r' l b
9. 2.93 R U' B' R' L B' u l b'
10. 4.44 R' B R' L' U B' R B r' l b'
11. 4.76 R' L B' U L' B U B' l b'
12. 4.18 B L' U L U L U B u' r l' b'

1.78 O___o
lol.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (May 11, 2011)

On Magic, I got a new PB avg5.

Avg5: 0.94
Times: 1.00, (1.68), 0.93, 0.90, (0.88)

0.88 is my new PB single.


----------



## IamWEB (May 12, 2011)

11.89 avg12!
11.29 avg5 (first 5 solves)!

It has no sub-10s XD, but earlier I had 8.95 PLL Skip! And before that, a 12.12 avg12 (lol) with 3 9s .

12.61 Session average of 100 solves in CCT, but things mostly sucked early on.

Can't go wrong with GuHong <3.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 12, 2011)

16.95 OH solve.

U' L F' B2 D' L R2 D' F2 D B U' R2 U' D2 F2 R' F2 B D' F2 R' D' F R2


----------



## EricReese (May 12, 2011)

pb single

55.22 F2 R' D2 r' D' B2 F D F U' f' B2 D L2 f2 U' r2 L2 u R2 B2 L B R' u f' L' r2 u f r u f' L' B2 L' U' r B2 D'

edit: sorry for double post, internet is being dumb

Also: PB ao12, with 2 sub 1's 

Average of 12: 1:08.26
1. 1:04.28 U2 f L' D u L2 B2 r2 L2 u' f' r f2 R D2 R' r F' u2 f' F' r' D2 f2 F B' u r2 f r R' L f' F' U2 L r f F2 D' 
2. (55.22) F2 R' D2 r' D' B2 F D F U' f' B2 D L2 f2 U' r2 L2 u R2 B2 L B R' u f' L' r2 u f r u f' L' B2 L' U' r B2 D' 
3. 1:10.76 U' r' U u' B' F2 U2 R2 u L' U' F2 B L' u D' f2 r' R F' u2 f2 F D R' f2 R2 r' f B2 F L' u2 R2 u' D2 U' f2 u2 D' 
4. 1:04.65 u L' D' r2 f2 R r2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U D' r B2 D R' D F2 u2 B2 U' u2 D B2 f' D2 U L2 r B2 f r2 F2 U2 F2 f r D 
5. (1:16.97) U D F L' R2 u2 F' r F' D2 B U2 R' f' D2 u' L' D' f u' L' B2 f2 F' D2 B2 R u r' L' D u2 F2 U' u L2 R2 U' r L' 
6. 1:05.49 u r D r L2 F2 R' L D r2 B R' B2 r' u2 f' B' D r2 R u' U2 F u D' U' r' f2 B2 R' f' R' r f' F' u2 U2 B' F f' 
7. 1:14.95 L F' u' B2 L B D' f2 U2 R' f2 r R' f L f2 R L' D2 U2 f u2 r' u2 f U' L' f L u R2 f R2 D U r' B' D' F B' 
8. 1:10.20 D2 F' B' L' D r' u R' F B' L2 R r2 U' f' U' u' B' R' f' r2 R2 F' u' U F L' f R B2 F2 r' B' D F u' U' f2 B D2 
9. 1:13.66 r u' B2 u2 r' R' u' U2 r' u2 L' R u' R B L' F D U' f2 r U' B' f L2 F' B' u R2 F' D R' r D2 f D f D u' U 
10. 1:09.82 r' L2 R2 F R F2 B D R2 L r' F R' r' D R' B' L D' F R' B' D U' r2 B' D L2 F' B2 D' r' U B' f F' U B D2 f 
11. 1:12.25 R u L' F' D2 f' L u2 F f2 R L f2 u B' D u U2 f2 R' r2 f2 U2 f2 U r2 u r2 B' U' D F2 D2 r D' R B2 D' R B 
12. 56.55 R2 L2 D f' L' B2 L' f' U' f U D' f2 r u R2 r2 F2 L u' D L' R B' F' f2 u' B2 f2 D2 r' U' L r D r' R L' D f


----------



## Julian (May 12, 2011)

WTF 10.90 PLL SKIP!!
Incredibly easy.

U2 R' U' D2 L B' L R' U' B2 R2 B' F' D' B U' R U D2 R' F2 B2 R' L B

z2 R2 U2 y' R' U R' F2
U L U2 L2 U' L
R' U2 R d' L' U L
U' R U' R'
U2 y R U R'
U U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'

Lookahead was perfect, F2L was 100% fluid



Spoiler


----------



## Tim Major (May 12, 2011)

I know the 4 H EG1s, 5/6 Pi EG1s, then a few random ones that I made up with rotations from other algs. Making good EG1 algs, is so easy by hand lol.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 12, 2011)

R U' x63 in 9.86 seconds. new pb. one small lockup but pretty good overall. sub 9.5 soon. =)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 12, 2011)

Doing some 4x4, and got some wtheck SD.

current avg5: 1:28.50 (σ = 0.26)

It was part of the first Avg12 on 4x4 that I've done in months.

Average of 12: 1:26.86
1. 1:28.85 R2 F B2 f' D2 F' B' U2 r' R' f L' R2 B2 L' u2 r L f' F B2 U2 D2 r2 U' r B2 u' R' U' R L B2 L u' D r R2 u R'
2. 1:17.42 B' f L R2 r2 U' u' r2 u2 r' L2 R B L f L2 D B' F2 r U2 F' B2 D U f' u2 U f2 U' L2 u r L F' R2 D L B' F2
3. 1:28.45 r2 u' B2 F2 f2 u U2 L2 f F u r' R2 u L U2 L f D' B' D' r2 f2 F' u' f' L' f' L F u B R2 D' r2 U2 B2 U D L
4. 1:28.88 R' L r' f' U' B2 R2 U2 u2 D2 F' D u B2 R' r2 f' R2 D2 L2 U' f2 u2 F2 u' r2 B f2 R' f u' B' U' u2 F2 U2 B f F' u'
5. 1:28.21 B2 U D B' L2 U' r f' F' L' r u' B2 F' R r D U' R B2 L2 R F B' L F u' D' R U' D2 L2 R2 F' r2 R D2 R u f'
6. 1:25.43 f D2 f2 r2 B2 L' B2 U2 B r' f' R2 r F D' R2 f' D2 r2 f2 L2 u R' B' D2 u L F2 U2 R' B2 R' r u' U' B L U2 L2 f2
7. (1:10.02) F' D' B' u2 r' F2 f2 R' D' u B' R r' f2 D B' u2 D2 r L2 U2 F2 R2 L' U' L2 F R U2 D' R2 D L2 U2 f D' L' B2 F' r2
8. (1:49.43) R u2 f2 B L' u' F B' r R' D' F2 f' L' f' L' r' F2 R B U' D2 r2 F2 B r D2 r2 B u f2 r' B' f U' f F D2 U2 L2
9. 1:28.08 D f' D2 U2 r' B2 D2 B' r2 L2 U B u' D' f2 B' F r' f u D2 R U' F' u2 F B2 L2 R D2 L' D' R' f' B2 L' r F' L2 B
10. 1:27.65 B2 D' L2 f' F2 D2 U F u f' R u R2 B D' L' U' D' F2 u' r' B' F2 r L u2 r2 u' F2 U' R r B2 L r' u' D' U2 L' D
11. 1:29.41 D2 R' D' L D' r f R2 L' f U' L B r' R2 F' L u' B r' f2 L F' f2 u' r2 U F2 U' F R U B' u2 B2 R U2 f2 F2 R
12. 1:26.19 R L f' U2 D' f u' B2 D' u2 f2 D B2 L r2 R2 D f' D r' B2 F U D2 u' L' R' f' u' F u R U2 D u L' D u' B2 D'


----------



## uberCuber (May 12, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> R U' x63 in 9.86 seconds. new pb. one small lockup but pretty good overall. sub 9.5 soon. =)


 
wtf
who are you


----------



## Carrot (May 12, 2011)

Did some megaminx solves today and got this:

best time: *50.19* <= PB (sub 50 soon?)
best avg5: *52.82* (σ = 1.04) <=PB (this is just WTFF!?!?!????!?????!???!?!!!!???!!!!??!?!?!?!?!!?!?!!???)
_(50.19), 52.11, (1:01.61), 54.30, 52.06_
best avg12: *56.69* (σ = 3.12) <= PB (this is quite WTF too O.O)
_57.72, 56.50, 1:00.05, (1:02.91), 59.69, 57.75, 55.13, (50.19), 52.11, 1:01.61, 54.30, 52.06_


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 12, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wtf
> who are you


 
im luke bruce from australia.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 12, 2011)

7.73 NL 3x3 single, don't have the scramble because all Android timers suck.


----------



## Xishem (May 12, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> don't have the scramble because all Android timers suck.


 
Amen. D:


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 12, 2011)

number of times: 20/20
best time: 58.49
worst time: 1:43.81

current avg5: 1:20.37 (σ = 6.29)
best avg5: 1:13.73 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 1:16.33 (σ = 4.79)
best avg12: 1:15.44 (σ = 6.28)

session avg: 1:19.38 (σ = 9.38)
session mean: 1:19.56



Spoiler






Spoiler



1. 58.49 D2 u B2 f2 r' L f R' U' D' F2 f2 L2 f2 U2 r R L2 F B2 L' R' r2 F u2 R' U' B R D' F' B D U' B' F R' f r' F2





Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:13.73
1. (1:18.48) L2 F' f2 U' R2 U2 R F R2 U u2 f2 u D2 U2 r' F2 u' r' u2 r' u' R' r F u2 F' U L u2 U2 L B r' f' R2 L' B r u'
2. 1:13.94 L' B L2 r' R2 U' F f u B L D2 U' B2 f2 D' B' R L D2 R2 F2 r2 u2 D L2 f F2 B' U2 D L U f R2 L2 U' F2 f2 u'
3. 1:14.76 R u' r2 f D2 u' r2 F' L2 U' f2 F' L u' U R u U2 L2 R U' R2 r2 f' D2 B f' F L B' U2 D' L2 F' D2 L' F u B2 D'
4. (1:07.58) U u r2 D2 f R' u' U B D u r D' f' D2 L U B f2 F L u' R' U' L B r' u R r' B f R u f B' L F' f' r'
5. 1:12.50 f' F' U f2 u2 L' f2 R U' u' f2 r' F' B r' B2 L' F r' u2 F f U R' U' B R2 f' R2 u' R' L2 U D' R2 U' F2 L U' f2





Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:15.44
1. (58.49) D2 u B2 f2 r' L f R' U' D' F2 f2 L2 f2 U2 r R L2 F B2 L' R' r2 F u2 R' U' B R D' F' B D U' B' F R' f r' F2
2. (1:33.25) D F2 f' L' D2 B2 r2 F L2 B' f' D f' F' r B' L' B2 f' R F r' F B' L2 R B' r' F2 R2 D2 f' R2 u f2 L R f' L2 u'
3. 1:32.13 B2 D' L f D r D2 r U2 f B2 R B2 D' F' u2 D R2 f D2 r2 F2 r' L' R2 D' r' R' B' f' R D2 F L' B' R U2 r2 U B2
4. 1:14.48 L2 f B2 u' f' D2 B f u' r2 R' u' B f' R r2 D' B U' D R B u U' R2 u U' L2 r' D2 u2 L' F2 R D f' L2 u r f'
5. 1:11.62 u F2 u2 f2 R D2 u L2 u B2 U2 R' F B2 D2 r' B' f2 L' f B2 D2 U2 r' f2 L2 F2 B2 f2 D' f2 U2 D r' R D u f2 r2 u'
6. 1:11.59 u2 R2 u2 D' R2 f' U B' F R2 B' r2 F2 U f U f' R' r' B U' B' D u2 F' L' r2 R' D U L2 u2 R' f B' D B2 L' B2 R2
7. 1:17.31 U2 R F L' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D u2 f' L' R B' R' L' U2 r2 F' D' f' F' B r2 u L' U' D2 R2 r' u' r2 B r' B' u2 D2 F f2
8. 1:18.48 L2 F' f2 U' R2 U2 R F R2 U u2 f2 u D2 U2 r' F2 u' r' u2 r' u' R' r F u2 F' U L u2 U2 L B r' f' R2 L' B r u'
9. 1:13.94 L' B L2 r' R2 U' F f u B L D2 U' B2 f2 D' B' R L D2 R2 F2 r2 u2 D L2 f F2 B' U2 D L U f R2 L2 U' F2 f2 u'
10. 1:14.76 R u' r2 f D2 u' r2 F' L2 U' f2 F' L u' U R u U2 L2 R U' R2 r2 f' D2 B f' F L B' U2 D' L2 F' D2 L' F u B2 D'
11. 1:07.58 U u r2 D2 f R' u' U B D u r D' f' D2 L U B f2 F L u' R' U' L B r' u R r' B f R u f B' L F' f' r'
12. 1:12.50 f' F' U f2 u2 L' f2 R U' u' f2 r' F' B r' B2 L' F r' u2 F f U R' U' B R2 f' R2 u' R' L2 U D' R2 U' F2 L U' f2





Spoiler



Session average: 1:19.38
1. 1:14.26 B F2 u2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' f' L' f2 U2 F' R' D' F r' U D2 L2 F' r f2 D' F' r F2 f' r' L2 U r2 u' U2 B2 D R2 D' F L2
2. 1:26.31 B D' r' F' r D2 u' R2 U2 r2 B2 f' r2 L2 B2 r D' u f L' F2 D R2 U2 f2 B' F2 u2 U' L2 f2 r u2 R f' R L2 U r' U
3. 1:24.17 D F' U' D R' B' r2 L2 U' B L2 f B2 L U' f F2 B D R2 F2 f L F u B u' r L f2 L u U D' R u U2 F2 R' L'
4. 1:06.21 r D' R2 B D L2 B2 f F' r L f' u' U2 D' B' D' r' R' F' D' R2 D2 B' L D f' r2 D2 R r F R' r D B' f r' F2 D'
5. (1:43.81) U r' u' f2 R' r2 F2 R F L U u2 f2 D2 R u2 D2 R' B2 R2 B u F' B' U u2 F2 f L2 F f2 U' f2 u' L F2 L2 U' u L
6. (58.49) D2 u B2 f2 r' L f R' U' D' F2 f2 L2 f2 U2 r R L2 F B2 L' R' r2 F u2 R' U' B R D' F' B D U' B' F R' f r' F2
7. 1:33.25 D F2 f' L' D2 B2 r2 F L2 B' f' D f' F' r B' L' B2 f' R F r' F B' L2 R B' r' F2 R2 D2 f' R2 u f2 L R f' L2 u'
8. 1:32.13 B2 D' L f D r D2 r U2 f B2 R B2 D' F' u2 D R2 f D2 r2 F2 r' L' R2 D' r' R' B' f' R D2 F L' B' R U2 r2 U B2
9. 1:14.48 L2 f B2 u' f' D2 B f u' r2 R' u' B f' R r2 D' B U' D R B u U' R2 u U' L2 r' D2 u2 L' F2 R D f' L2 u r f'
10. 1:11.62 u F2 u2 f2 R D2 u L2 u B2 U2 R' F B2 D2 r' B' f2 L' f B2 D2 U2 r' f2 L2 F2 B2 f2 D' f2 U2 D r' R D u f2 r2 u'
11. 1:11.59 u2 R2 u2 D' R2 f' U B' F R2 B' r2 F2 U f U f' R' r' B U' B' D u2 F' L' r2 R' D U L2 u2 R' f B' D B2 L' B2 R2
12. 1:17.31 U2 R F L' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D u2 f' L' R B' R' L' U2 r2 F' D' f' F' B r2 u L' U' D2 R2 r' u' r2 B r' B' u2 D2 F f2
13. 1:18.48 L2 F' f2 U' R2 U2 R F R2 U u2 f2 u D2 U2 r' F2 u' r' u2 r' u' R' r F u2 F' U L u2 U2 L B r' f' R2 L' B r u'
14. 1:13.94 L' B L2 r' R2 U' F f u B L D2 U' B2 f2 D' B' R L D2 R2 F2 r2 u2 D L2 f F2 B' U2 D L U f R2 L2 U' F2 f2 u'
15. 1:14.76 R u' r2 f D2 u' r2 F' L2 U' f2 F' L u' U R u U2 L2 R U' R2 r2 f' D2 B f' F L B' U2 D' L2 F' D2 L' F u B2 D'
16. 1:07.58 U u r2 D2 f R' u' U B D u r D' f' D2 L U B f2 F L u' R' U' L B r' u R r' B f R u f B' L F' f' r'
17. 1:12.50 f' F' U f2 u2 L' f2 R U' u' f2 r' F' B r' B2 L' F r' u2 F f U R' U' B R2 f' R2 u' R' L2 U D' R2 U' F2 L U' f2
18. 1:20.74 R' r2 F' D F f' r' B U r2 f2 r L f D F r' L' U2 u2 R D' r f r2 B2 F' r' L2 f2 D' U2 F' L2 U' F' r f2 R' r'
19. 1:41.68 B' r D U' r2 f2 u' F2 U r2 f2 u2 F U2 f2 B2 r2 F' f L' B' f2 r2 f2 r U2 f2 F2 U f u r2 L U2 u2 D B2 f2 U2 u'
20. 1:27.89 U' f' r' U' r D L' U2 D B U2 B' D f D L' r' f' L2 f2 B2 u R2 F2 R' r u D' B' R2 f' r2 B' R2 u' L U2 B2 D' B


----------



## Robert-Y (May 12, 2011)

Statistics for 05-12-2011 22:16:13

Average: 15.60
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 12.37
Worst Time: 21.44
Individual Times:
1.	15.66	D2 U B2 D' B2 F U2 F2 L2 B' D' U2 L R B F2 L U L B' F2 R2 D2 U R2
2.	16.49	D L2 R2 U' B' F L R' B2 U' R D' L2 B L2 D2 U' B F L' R2 D' U' R2 F2
3.	17.82	D' U B F' R F' R B' L2 R' B2 U2 B2 L B R B U2 B' F2 L2 B F2 D2 U2
4.	15.76	L' R2 F U2 B' F' D' B F' U L' R' B2 D U2 R2 U L R' U' L' B' F L2 F2
5.	12.98	D' L F R U R2 B F2 L R D R D2 F' D2 U L R' F2 D B' L2 B' R' D'
6.	(21.44)	D U2 F2 L' R D2 B D B F U' B2 F' U B D R2 B F2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 D
7.	13.68	L2 R D2 U2 R2 F' L' R' F D U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B F D2 F L' D2 U' L'
8.	18.04	B2 F2 L' D L R' F2 D' L R U F2 D' U B L' D U2 B' F' R' D B2 F' U2
9.	16.37	U L' D F' D' R2 D2 B F' L' D' L' F2 L' D2 U2 L R U F L2 U2 B2 D2 B
10.	15.59	L' R' D U L B' L2 B' L2 R U' B U B' U2 L B2 L2 R2 B' R B2 F R' B'
11.	13.57	B2 L D B D' U B F' U' R F2 U B F2 L' D2 U B' F' L R U' L2 B' R2
12.	(12.37)	B F D2 U2 L' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U2 F' D B' F R B F R D2 U2 R' U2

More Roux


----------



## cuboy63 (May 12, 2011)

3.51 2x2 Average of 12
3.17 2x2 Average of 5


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 12, 2011)

4x4x4. Comfortable sub1 average here.

1:00.95, 1:08.13[dp], *58.85, 57.51, 1:03.18, 56.96, 58.40*, 1:04.76, 58.25, 1:02.23, 58.81, 54.57 = *59.99*

First sub1 average ever (obviously)

Estatic. Hardly any parity here. Bolded is 58.25 average of 5.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 13, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wtf
> who are you


 
He is Luke Bruce. 
He lives in Australia. 

His youtube channel is BruceCubing28

Here are his following averages for most puzzles (most recent times used) --

2x2 -- 2.93 single, 4.49 average
3x3 -- 10.06 single, 12.26 average
4x4 -- 47.05 single, 57.75 average
5x5 -- 1:51.30 single, 2:00.90 single
6x6 -- 3:28.13 single, 3:42.25 average
7x7 -- 6:03.86 single, 6:38.09 average
3x3 OH -- 23.56 single, 32.25 average
Pyraminx -- 11.08 single, 13.03 average


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 13, 2011)

Try-hard.

Accomplishment: 14.50 fullstep OH single 0_o so easy though
14.50 D F L' R U F U' R L' U' B' D2 R F2 D R' F' U' D' B' R' B D' B' U 
z2 D R x U' L2' U' L'
y' R' U R U y' R U' R'
y R U R'
U' R' U R U' y R U R'
U r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

3.2 TPS (lol)



Spoiler



Alternatively, I could have done U z x' U R U' R U R U' z' U' L' U R U' L U R' as my LS+LL.


----------



## Tim Major (May 13, 2011)

Good job copying from his WCA page.
He's one of 3 Australians that have sub 10 averages of 5 in 3x3, he also has 1.16 sexy move x6, he is Australia's Breandan when it comes to TPS 

His WCA page is a bad representation of his times. His 6x6 and 7x7 averages are bad for him, due to pops, messing around, juggling etc.


----------



## uberCuber (May 13, 2011)

3x3 CFOP

(15.22), 12.75, (12.19), 13.05, 13.77 = *13.19*

12.71, 15.86, 15.44, 12.23, (17.68), 13.50, 13.92, 14.71, 15.22, 12.75, (12.19), 13.05 = *13.94* first ever sub-14 avg12

avg100 sucked though because of a terribly frustrating period where like half my solves were 16 or worse...


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2011)

Cleaned out and lubed my x-cube (which, by the way, was *really *dirty) with lubix today.
First average of 5 with it (last solve had double parity) 

Average of 5: 56.56


Spoiler



1. (54.36) Rw F' Rw2 R F D2 Uw' F2 Uw R2 F2 Rw2 D' L Uw' Fw' Rw2 R' D2 Uw' F' D R2 F' D' U2 B2 U' Rw2 R' D2 R' U' R2 B F' D Rw2 F L
2. (1:14.37) R B L' B2 D2 B D' Fw2 L2 U' R F D' U' F B' Fw D R2 Uw B2 Fw2 Uw U2 F' Uw' U2 F' B' Rw' Fw2 L2 D2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw2 L D Uw2
3. 56.44 R Rw' U' Rw2 F' U' B' L' B' Uw' F2 B2 U2 Rw' B D Fw L2 R Fw R2 Fw2 F R2 D2 L' Rw2 Fw2 B' L2 Rw2 U Uw' R' D2 R D' Fw' B' D2
4. 58.17 R' D U' Uw2 F2 Rw' D2 F Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R B F U Rw2 F L B2 Fw U2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw U Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U D R' L2
5. 55.08 F2 Uw' L R' Uw2 Fw2 L' B' F2 D2 F' R Rw F2 Rw' R2 D U2 Rw R F Uw L' Fw D B2 Rw' L F2 D2 L Fw L2 F' D2 L2 U' F' R' U2



Edit: 

Average of 12: 58.64


Spoiler



1. 54.36 Rw F' Rw2 R F D2 Uw' F2 Uw R2 F2 Rw2 D' L Uw' Fw' Rw2 R' D2 Uw' F' D R2 F' D' U2 B2 U' Rw2 R' D2 R' U' R2 B F' D Rw2 F L
2. (1:14.37) R B L' B2 D2 B D' Fw2 L2 U' R F D' U' F B' Fw D R2 Uw B2 Fw2 Uw U2 F' Uw' U2 F' B' Rw' Fw2 L2 D2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw2 L D Uw2
3. 56.44 R Rw' U' Rw2 F' U' B' L' B' Uw' F2 B2 U2 Rw' B D Fw L2 R Fw R2 Fw2 F R2 D2 L' Rw2 Fw2 B' L2 Rw2 U Uw' R' D2 R D' Fw' B' D2
4. 58.17 R' D U' Uw2 F2 Rw' D2 F Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R B F U Rw2 F L B2 Fw U2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw U Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U D R' L2
5. 55.08 F2 Uw' L R' Uw2 Fw2 L' B' F2 D2 F' R Rw F2 Rw' R2 D U2 Rw R F Uw L' Fw D B2 Rw' L F2 D2 L Fw L2 F' D2 L2 U' F' R' U2
6. 1:01.86 Rw2 U2 D2 F2 Rw D B Uw2 B' Fw2 D Rw2 L U' L2 D U' R Fw' R' Rw Fw2 F R L2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 F2 D' F D' Fw2 D' Fw' F Uw' F D' R
7. (51.46) Fw' U Fw U' F2 R2 L2 D' R Uw2 Fw2 Uw R' Uw F2 U' D2 Fw' Rw' Fw L' U R' F R' L2 B' D' R' B L' Fw' B' Rw2 B D Rw' F' L U2
8. 1:01.48 L B' R' L' Rw' Fw2 Uw' L2 F L' B2 F2 Rw D' Fw2 Uw U' R L D L B R2 Fw' L' U B' R' Rw' Fw2 U2 R Rw B2 Uw' F' D2 Uw' L' Uw2
9. 1:00.22 F' Uw' D F' Fw' L Fw Uw2 B2 U B R2 B L D Uw2 L2 U' Rw D' B2 R2 F' Rw' F Fw L Fw' U F' B Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 U' Uw R Uw' L'
10. 54.74 Fw2 D2 B U' B' D2 F' U2 Rw2 B L R' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 L Rw U' F' Rw2 D' U Fw2 R2 Rw2 L2 Fw' F U2 D2 L' B' D' F2 U B2 Uw L2
11. 1:04.23 U2 D' F2 Fw2 R2 B D' Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw' L Fw' L Uw' U2 Rw U2 Uw2 F2 Rw' L2 U B' R2 L' Fw Rw L' F2 R Rw D' Uw' B D' Fw' Rw Uw' F2
12. 59.85 D2 U R' B L' Uw Fw2 L2 B2 Rw2 D' B' R B Rw' Fw' L2 D' Rw F2 Fw2 D Rw F L U' D2 F2 Fw R2 Fw B2 R U2 Uw' R L2 F2 L2 D2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 13, 2011)

Average of 5: 37.92
1. 37.01 r2 F' L u' U F' r f D2 u r' F B' L' F D2 U' F' R2 U' L' f' L f R' F' f2 u' D L2 U' L2 B F2 U' B f2 D2 L2 u' 
2. (50.03) u D' f B2 r' R2 D' B r2 L D L2 B' F2 f' L B r B2 U' R r' B' R B' f u' D F' L2 f2 B2 R' D2 u2 F r' D2 F U2 
3. 35.28 U2 f2 B2 D2 u r L2 B2 F u2 L f2 F' L u' F2 L2 F2 r f2 F2 D' B2 D u F' f r' f' D' L' D2 L D' B2 f U2 B R L2 
4. 41.48 f' r B2 f2 U2 D F' U' f' B' R' B2 u B R' F' B L2 U D r' D' B' r2 f D' F R2 U2 f' D' f' R U f F U2 u' f D2 
5. (34.98) r' B u2 U' D B f' U R D r2 u U' L U D2 f' R2 D2 B2 L' D u' F2 R' u' B' F U' B' U2 u' r' B' u2 D' B' r F r2


----------



## Tim Major (May 13, 2011)

wat hyprul


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 13, 2011)

wat wat in the *connection cut*
Easy edges only 2 parity cases me thinks, you should try them x)


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Average of 5: 37.92


Great average. :tu
May as well post an accomplishment: Finally a day (Friday) when I can cube all night.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Good job copying from his WCA page.
> He's one of 3 Australians that have sub 10 averages of 5 in 3x3, he also has 1.16 sexy move x6, he is Australia's Breandan when it comes to TPS
> 
> His WCA page is a bad representation of his times. His 6x6 and 7x7 averages are bad for him, due to pops, messing around, juggling etc.


 
haha why did that person post my times? btw my sexy move time is now 1.11. im happy to finally get sub 10 for r u' x63. i can go faster though. =)


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> haha why did that person post my times? btw my sexy move time is now 1.11. im happy to finally get sub 10 for r u' x63. i can go faster though. =)


 
Awesome, get on the forums more.


----------



## Tim Major (May 13, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> haha why did that person post my times? btw my sexy move time is now 1.11. im happy to finally get sub 10 for r u' x63. i can go faster though. =)


Because;


uberCuber said:


> wtf
> who are you



Improve that 11.24 average of 12 k


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2011)

did some corners first... I count 14 sub-20 singles

number of times: 99/100
best time: 17.629

best avg5: 20.566 (σ = 0.90)
21.724, 19.524, (22.715), (18.462), 20.450

best avg12: 21.545 (σ = 2.02)
20.267, 19.835, 25.737, (28.751+), 22.362, 21.532, (17.629), 23.289, 21.724, 19.524, 22.715, 18.462

best avg100: 23.926 (σ = 4.52)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 13, 2011)

9.70 L R B2 U' D2 B2 L F2 R D' B' D' B' L' F2 U2 L' F' L D R2 F2 L B L' 

3x3 single. first sub 10 in a while


----------



## Julian (May 13, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> May as well post an accomplishment: Finally a day (Friday) when I can cube all night.


Yes! :tu


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 13, 2011)

5.50 pyraminx Ao5 

3.27, 3.51, 7.15, 7.44, 5.85

Just wish I had got it on camera.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 13, 2011)

Best average I've ever gotten on the mzrg.com/js/qcube-random.html simulator.

19.396 (17.686) (26.224) 20.217 25.584 => 21.732


----------



## Vinny (May 13, 2011)

1:49.54 on 5x5. 

Not much of a PB (less than a second of improvement from previous), but it could have been so much better if it wasn't a G perm. Especially a G perm that uses an alg with the left wrist turns instead of right hand.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2011)

4x4
New PB avg5 (scrambles from Weekly Competition 2011-20) 
With my simply amazing lubix x-cube.
54.93, (51.23), 54.35, (1:00.67), 56.39 = 55.22


----------



## joey (May 13, 2011)

Me and Kirjava did step by step yau on 4x4.
1:04.05 single! sub-1 next time.
1:25.61 avg25


Spoiler



1:35.96, 1:38.90, 1:33.03, 1:21.01, 1:19.51, 1:30.74, 1:35.01, 1:30.42, 1:37.45, 1:21.45, 1:14.86, 1:39.70, 1:24.62, 1:34.79, (1:51.54), 1:17.66, 1:06.28, 1:21.06, 1:24.76, 1:31.86, 1:31.33, 1:20.69, 1:08.82, (1:04.05), 1:09.10


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 14, 2011)

Finally sub 10 Average of 5!

(8.71), 10.71, (11.69), 9.52, 9.23= 9.82 Average of 5

Some other 3x3 stuff: 11.31 Average of 100 and 7.25 single. (Super lucky last layer, Good T and PLL skip)

And 2:48 5x5, but that sucks.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (May 14, 2011)

Master Magic avg12 PB:

Average: 1.80
Standard Deviation: 0.14
Best Time: 1.66
Worst Time: 2.22
Individual Times:
1. 1.69
2. (2.22)
3. 2.15
4. 1.78
5. 1.72
6. 1.69
7. 1.75
8. 1.84
9. 2.00
10. 1.69
11. 1.66
12. (1.66)

This is my first sub-2 avg12 on Master Magic, which I'm happy with.


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

Spoiler



Rubik's cube
May 13, 2011 7:27:52 PM - 7:57:54 PM

Mean: 16.85
Standard deviation: 2.73
Best Time: 13.41
Worst Time: 23.08

Best average of 5: 14.53
5-9 - 15.34 14.39 (13.41) (18.98) 13.85

Best average of 12: 15.86
4-15 - 15.50 15.34 14.39 (13.41) 18.98 13.85 (23.08) 15.77 15.57 16.50 18.61 14.10

1. 17.16 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 R' U R2 L' F L' U R L B F
2. 22.25 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R' U B L' F2 L' F' R2 L D'
3. 16.85 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' L2 F' U R' U' R' L' U2 F'
4. 15.50 U B2 D' R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 R F' R L2 F D' F U' L
5. 15.34 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 D U2 B2 R2 D F' D F2 U R' D' B2 L B' D'
6. 14.39 U' F2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U R U R' B F' L D2 F' U' R
7. 13.41 U B2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L B' F2 D2 L D L2 D F L' D'
8. 18.98 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D R' B D2 R F U L F2 L2 B U'
9. 13.85 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 D B' F U' R B' U2 R' U B U2
10. 23.08 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 B U' L2 U R' F R2 U2 R' B
11. 15.77 U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 F L2 B' L U' R F L'
12. 15.57 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F' L' D2 R' F' R D' F2 U2 R' D2
13. 16.50 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L D' B D' U' R' F2 L B D' U'
14. 18.61 U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D R' L' F2 U L B R' F' U2
15. 14.10 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U F' R L2 F R B D' F' R' U2
16. 18.22 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L U' L' B' F2 D2 R2 D' U2



These aren't the scrambles, my friend was supplying them. But good lord! 14.53 ao5 AND 15.86 ao12!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 14, 2011)

Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.94
1. 15.49 L F' D2 L' R F D2 B L' U L' B R' L' D' B L' D' R2 B R' L D2 F2 L 
2. 15.11 F2 L2 D L U2 B' U D R' U R2 U2 F' D' B2 F R2 U2 R' B F2 L D' F2 L 
3. 13.46 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F D F R U2 F2 D B2 R U R2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R U2 
4. 14.46 U' L2 F R2 L D' U2 R' B' U' D' L F R U R' D U' R L U2 B F' R2 L' 
5. 16.02 U2 R F2 B' L D2 F2 B2 D' R U' D R F2 D2 F' D2 U' F' D' R' L2 F' U' R2 
6. 16.91 R F' R' U2 D R U' B2 U' D R2 B R F R L U' B U2 L U' F2 B2 R U 
7. 15.08 L' B2 F' L2 R' U2 B2 U' D B' U F' R D2 L2 D R U R' B D2 L2 B2 R2 L' 
8. 16.18 L F' R F2 D R D U2 L' D R2 B D2 R' U' L' D F' B U' F' B R' U' R' 
9. 15.75 R U B2 L R2 B2 U' B' U2 L F2 B2 L U2 B' U' B L B' F L2 D2 U B L2 
10. (9.24[pll skip]) L' F' D' L' B' R F D2 L B D L2 U2 R' U L2 U' B F' L2 D' B2 L D' R2 
11. 12.00 U2 L' U2 B2 L R' B2 F2 U' D F2 D2 B L U F L U L' B F U2 L R D' 
12. 16.55 B' L F D R2 L2 F U2 L D' U' F' R F2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 D' F' R2 U R' 
13. 13.98 U2 F2 D' L' B' D L2 D2 F U R2 L' F R B2 R U' F' R F2 U D2 B' U' D' 
14. 14.81 R' F2 D' U F' D B' L' B L F2 D2 R' L D F L B2 L' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R 
15. 16.76 F2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 R' U' F2 D U' B' D2 R2 B' L2 B D' R' D U' B L U F2 
16. 15.25 F2 U' L' B U2 R2 U2 F' R F R F2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 D L B D' L B R' L2 
17. 14.42 L B2 D' L' D2 R2 D B L' B' F' R' U2 D2 L' U' R' B2 F' D' L' R' F' D R 
18. 14.11 B2 U B' R B F' U2 D2 B2 L' D U' R2 B2 F' U' R' F B L2 R F R D' R' 
19. 14.16 D F2 D2 B2 U2 D L' D L F L2 B D2 F R2 U' L' B' U' F' L R' D B2 D' 
20. 14.07 F R D F U2 F2 R' L2 U2 B2 L B L' U L' R' B' F D U' B U2 B2 D' F 
21. 12.98 U' L R B R2 D' L2 D2 F2 B D' U' B2 F' L B L' D2 R F2 B2 U2 F' L B 
22. 15.75 U2 B' L' D2 R F' B' R' U F' U2 D B' L2 R U2 B' L' D' U2 R B D F2 U2 
23. 14.75 U F R' U' L' B D' L U2 D B U2 L B D R U B R F R' F' D' F' B' 
24. 14.85 R L' B U L' B' U' R2 U2 D2 B2 L R B2 L B2 L2 B' R' B2 L2 B D2 L2 F 
25. 14.52 F2 R2 L2 D' F L R' F B' D' F2 L2 U2 D L' U B' R F2 L2 U' D R' B2 L2 
26. 12.78 L F' R' D L' B R2 U F L2 F' R L' F' U2 B L' B2 L F2 R F R' U' B2 
27. 14.80 U R2 D2 F2 B' D2 U2 B' L F U2 B2 R2 B U' D L2 U B' L2 D L R' U R2 
28. 13.57 L' B2 L R F2 D U L' F' B' R L F' B' L' U' D' B D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U F 
29. 18.07 U' B U' L' F' D2 U B2 R B L2 F2 B2 R L2 B' U B D' R2 B2 D R' B2 L2 
30. 18.23 U' D2 L' F L' R F' D B2 F' U D B2 F' R D' R' U' D F2 D R D2 L F' 
31. 12.57 B2 R B' D B2 D' F D U2 L R U B D' U2 B2 F D2 B D2 F' R L' B U2 
32. 14.96 F' R2 F' U2 D R' F2 B2 U' R' F' B2 U B' D' B2 R F B' D L2 D' U F' D 
33. 13.34 B' D R' B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U F2 D L R' D L2 B L2 B F2 L R2 B' F2 L 
34. 17.17 B' U F R2 U2 R' B R2 F2 U' D' L2 D2 F' R2 L2 B U' D' F' L R2 F2 D B2 
35. 14.80 R' L U L2 R F L' F' R' F R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 D2 L' F2 U L' F 
36. 16.64 R2 D R' F L D2 F B U2 R F2 R F L' F' L F D R2 L' D L' D' U2 F' 
37. 14.57 R2 L B' U' B' R2 U2 R' D' F2 U R' L' U R B2 F R' D2 L' B' U' R F U 
38. 14.75 B' L' B D2 R D F2 L' F L B2 L B F' D U' B L' D' F' B2 L F' L2 B 
39. 16.70 F B2 R' U F2 D' L2 U F L' U R' U D' F' U2 F2 B2 U' F' L' B' F2 R2 L' 
40. 13.82 D2 U2 R2 U' R B' U2 D R' U R' U R L2 D' L U2 F' D' L' B F2 U2 B D 
41. 14.00 U' F L R2 D2 L' D' F D' B' L2 F' D' L2 B D R U' B' F' D' U F2 L R2 
42. 12.72 U2 L F2 R U' L B L' U' R2 L U' B2 F' D' L R2 U2 D F2 B2 R F' L' R' 
43. 16.41 L F B2 R2 F2 L' B' U' L' U L' F' B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F' R B' F D B R 
44. 15.86 B D L2 F2 U2 L F B2 U B' F' L' D2 R U' L' D' F' L U L R U' R' L' 
45. 14.92 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 R' D' R2 U2 F' L' D' L' D B2 F' R' F B L' R B' R2 
46. 12.89 D' B D2 R2 B' R2 U' B' F D' R' L F2 B U' R B' L' B2 F R F' U2 D' L' 
47. 14.64 B U2 F' L F' B U' F U' B2 U2 R U F U B R U D2 L2 R2 F' U D2 R' 
48. 15.35 L2 R' B R' U' B2 D2 B' R U' D' B' F L' B2 D' B R' D R2 D' F' U2 R' L' 
49. 15.53 B F D' L D2 F L2 B F2 L2 F B R F' B' R2 F2 L D' B' U R2 L' B' R 
50. 15.10 L2 D R2 F L2 R F' B2 D' F B U' F2 R B U' B R' U2 B2 R F' U2 R2 L' 
51. 15.98 L U' D' R' L D' F D U2 L F' U R2 L B L D B' F2 D2 U L F L R 
52. 13.22 R' D2 F L2 U D' F2 D B2 L' D R' U R B2 R2 D' F L D U' L2 R2 B2 D' 
53. 12.97 U D2 L2 B D2 L' B' L2 B R B2 D2 R2 F2 R D L F R' F' B' U2 L2 D L2 
54. 15.54 D R2 L2 B' U' R' U L U' R' B U' L2 R' F D U' L' U F B L' F2 R D' 
55. 9.75 D F2 D U' B2 R' F2 D R' F B' U2 D' R2 U F' L2 R' D2 U' R' D2 L2 F U2 
56. 13.82 B U2 B2 D R D2 U' B' D R B2 D' F D2 F' D' B' L2 B F' R' F2 D B R' 
57. 18.19 R' U R' U R' F' B' R F L U' B' D' B L2 R' B' L2 D' R U B2 F' U R' 
58. 17.04 F2 R B' U R2 D U2 L' R2 U' B2 D B R2 B' L2 U D R' L2 B R B' L2 U 
59. 18.19 L U' F2 R' F2 R2 L' D2 L' D R D2 L U2 R L' F' R2 B' L2 U' D' R U' B' 
60. 14.05 R2 B U2 F2 U' L U L R' U' D' R U B U' L2 D U B2 L2 D' F' D' R D 
61. 15.89 F2 B' D B2 F' R D' B2 D' U2 R2 B L2 U R B' R B' F' D B2 R' B2 L2 F2 
62. (19.97) F' U D F' B' L' F2 L' U' L D R2 U R' L2 B F' D L R' D2 B2 R' B2 F 
63. 14.96 U B' R2 U D2 F U2 L' B' F2 R F' R' D L B' U2 D R2 L D F2 U F U 
64. 11.94 D2 U B D' U' L2 R D' B2 R' F D R' B2 L' D L' U2 F2 B2 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 
65. 15.59 R U2 D2 L B2 D2 L U2 F L D2 L' B' D F' D L' B2 D B F2 U R F2 D2 
66. 13.93 L2 U2 B D2 U' B U F' D' R F2 R L2 D2 L' F' R2 U2 R2 D' B' F' L D' U 
67. 15.81 F' B L2 F2 D' L U F' R L' D2 U L R' B2 F L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 U 
68. 17.92 D' R2 D B R2 B2 R B R2 B2 D' R U L2 R2 B2 F' U B F2 D2 U' F' D F 
69. 15.41 D U' R B F' L R' F2 B R2 B2 U2 D' B' D2 U' L D' B2 F2 L' U L' D U 
70. 13.32 L2 F2 B R2 B D' F' L' R' B2 R' U2 B' R F2 U2 F' B' R F2 U' B2 R L' B' 
71. 14.75 U' B' R B L U' R F' D' F2 L2 F B2 L F' L R D2 R' F' L' D2 B R U 
72. 12.79 L' B F' L F U' D L2 D2 L' B' L U2 F2 L R U F' U' F R D2 U2 B2 U2 
73. 16.38 D L2 R B R D B L2 R' F2 B' U2 R L B D R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 R D' L2 
74. 14.74 R' B F2 R D' L' D' R' B2 U2 R' U L2 F2 B' R F D' B D2 R' D B2 F2 R' 
75. 15.81 R2 F2 B2 U B D' B2 U' R D' R F' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 B D2 L2 R' D2 F D' F 
76. 17.56 L2 R' U2 L2 R' B' D2 R L2 U2 D' R D U2 L2 D' B R' F L R U D2 L2 B' 
77. 15.24 F U L' U F2 L' F2 D' L' F2 B' R2 B L U' R L' U2 L B U' D2 B D L' 
78. 17.25 D R' U2 L F' B2 L2 R D B' F2 D' F' L2 U' R B2 U' D R2 B' F U B' L 
79. 13.49 B U' B U D F2 B D' U R' F2 B R L' U2 F' R2 F2 L D' B D2 U2 F2 D2 
80. 14.77 F2 B R' U2 D2 B2 D L F' L U2 R' D' F' R' L2 B' R2 F2 R' B D2 B' R U 
81. 13.95 U2 F2 B' D' L' R' F U F L2 U R' L' U2 L F' U' B U F L U' R' D R2 
82. 14.48 F L2 U2 F B2 L' B2 F2 R U R' B2 U2 D' F2 L D B2 R' D L2 B L R2 U 
83. 15.57 L2 D' U2 L R' F L R F B' D L' U B' L' U R2 L' F2 L2 U' B F' U2 B 
84. 14.94 L2 D' U2 B U D B2 L2 B2 D' U' F B' R' L2 B' R L' U D R D2 L' F D 
85. 17.02 L' B' U' F' U2 R' F2 U L2 U L U B F2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 F2 B' L' R' U2 F' 
86. 15.31 F' R' L' B D U F B' R' B2 F' U' L D U' R2 L B2 D B2 L' U2 B' L' U' 
87. 17.78 B2 D U' L2 F D2 R U' F2 B' R2 F U2 R' B' L' F B U B2 R B D' U B 
88. 15.10 R' D2 F B2 R U L2 D U2 F R' D' F B' U2 L2 F2 U' F D R2 B' D2 B U' 
89. 13.75 B' U2 B D B' F' R2 U' R2 D B2 R' D' F' L D' L R2 B2 R' F' D2 L' F2 D' 
90. 14.27 L F' D2 U B2 F2 D2 B U B2 U D L D' B L' F U2 F R F2 R U' L F2 
91. 14.35 B2 U' D R F L2 D R2 F' U' R2 B R2 U2 L' D2 R2 F' R D L B2 L' R U 
92. 17.86 D' B' L D' B2 F' R' U' B' U B' U' D' L2 R U B' D L' F U' L2 B' U F' 
93. 13.15 F' B D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R D2 B2 L F2 R2 D' F' D2 F2 U L2 U' R' B' U 
94. 12.76 F L2 D R B' R' D' B2 D2 R L2 F' B' D U R D2 U B L U F2 D2 R2 L 
95. 14.52 B F2 D' R F2 B' R' U2 R B' R' L B2 D2 F2 L F' B D' U R' B2 F' R L 
96. 13.27 L R2 U2 B R B2 F U2 R U B2 F2 D L2 R' U2 L' F D2 L U' L R U2 F 
97. 15.03 B' L' B' R L' F2 D B2 F R B F' D U L' D2 U2 L' D L D F D2 F2 L' 
98. 14.38 F' R D F U' L2 U2 R' F' R D' R D' F B2 R B F L' F2 R' D F' D' B' 
99. 14.44 D2 F L' F' U2 R2 B2 R' L F D' R2 F' R' U L' R2 B' U L' B2 D2 F U' R' 
100. 14.51 R L D U B D U R U' B D2 L B L2 D2 R2 L' U' L B D' F' R' U R' OMFG ALL SUB 20





Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.17
1. 13.75 B' U2 B D B' F' R2 U' R2 D B2 R' D' F' L D' L R2 B2 R' F' D2 L' F2 D' 
2. 14.27 L F' D2 U B2 F2 D2 B U B2 U D L D' B L' F U2 F R F2 R U' L F2 
3. 14.35 B2 U' D R F L2 D R2 F' U' R2 B R2 U2 L' D2 R2 F' R D L B2 L' R U 
4. (17.86) D' B' L D' B2 F' R' U' B' U B' U' D' L2 R U B' D L' F U' L2 B' U F' 
5. 13.15 F' B D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R D2 B2 L F2 R2 D' F' D2 F2 U L2 U' R' B' U 
6. (12.76) F L2 D R B' R' D' B2 D2 R L2 F' B' D U R D2 U B L U F2 D2 R2 L 
7. 14.52 B F2 D' R F2 B' R' U2 R B' R' L B2 D2 F2 L F' B D' U R' B2 F' R L 
8. 13.27 L R2 U2 B R B2 F U2 R U B2 F2 D L2 R' U2 L' F D2 L U' L R U2 F 
9. 15.03 B' L' B' R L' F2 D B2 F R B F' D U L' D2 U2 L' D L D F D2 F2 L' 
10. 14.38 F' R D F U' L2 U2 R' F' R D' R D' F B2 R B F L' F2 R' D F' D' B' 
11. 14.44 D2 F L' F' U2 R2 B2 R' L F D' R2 F' R' U L' R2 B' U L' B2 D2 F U' R' 
12. 14.51 R L D U B D U R U' B D2 L B L2 D2 R2 L' U' L B D' F' R' U R'





Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.34
1. 13.22 R' D2 F L2 U D' F2 D B2 L' D R' U R B2 R2 D' F L D U' L2 R2 B2 D' 
2. 12.97 U D2 L2 B D2 L' B' L2 B R B2 D2 R2 F2 R D L F R' F' B' U2 L2 D L2 
3. (15.54) D R2 L2 B' U' R' U L U' R' B U' L2 R' F D U' L' U F B L' F2 R D' 
4. (9.75) D F2 D U' B2 R' F2 D R' F B' U2 D' R2 U F' L2 R' D2 U' R' D2 L2 F U2 
5. 13.82 B U2 B2 D R D2 U' B' D R B2 D' F D2 F' D' B' L2 B F' R' F2 D B R'


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

5x5 single 1:45.68, right from the Race to sub 2 for 5x5 thread!


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (May 14, 2011)

I just got 1.58 on Master Magic. That's UWR!!! 

Edit: Now I got 1.55 on Master Magic. That's freaking crazy!!!


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2011)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> I just got 1.58 on Master Magic. That's UWR!!!
> 
> Edit: Now I got 1.55 on Master Magic. That's freaking crazy!!!


 
WTF :O

PLEASE tell me you got this on video!


----------



## BigGreen (May 14, 2011)

Average of 5: 8.22 (σ = 0.25)
1. (9.26) L D' B2 L B2 D2 F U2 F U2 L' B L2 B' U' D F2 L2 D' R' U' B U D R 
2. 8.53 B D R' D' F D2 F2 R' F2 B R' D L2 U2 D' R' B L U B2 L' F' U' F' U' 
3. 8.21 D' F2 U D' L R2 U' F2 R2 D F' R L D2 R' D' L' D L2 B' U' B' F' R U 
4. 7.93 D R2 B2 L' B R' L2 U' L2 F' U' R2 L2 D L R B' F2 U B U L R U' L 
5. (7.61) L2 F' R' D2 U L U2 F U F2 D2 U2 B L B2 F2 U2 F U' F2 D F L2 R' U'

edit: 9.26, 8.53, 8.21, 7.93, (7.61), (11.11), 10.81, 8.07, 9.87, 9.77, 9.83, 8.12 = 9.04
stupid 10


----------



## Rpotts (May 14, 2011)

that's just silly BigGreen.


----------



## uberCuber (May 14, 2011)

decided to practice some 5x5

(2:02.55), 1:44.26, 1:46.92, 1:51.41, (1:43.44) = *1:47.53 avg5*

1:45.93, 1:55.22, 2:00.56, 1:52.81, (2:02.55), 1:44.26, 1:46.92, 1:51.41, (1:43.44), 1:53.98, 1:50.96, 1:56.53 = *1:51.86 avg12*

woah 4 sub-1:50s


----------



## ranchlingger (May 14, 2011)

i got my first 3x3 sub 20 today. was 17.91. i avg 25ish.


----------



## ahmedkl (May 14, 2011)

best clocked time for 3x3 19.78sec


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2011)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> I just got 1.58 on Master Magic. That's UWR!!!
> 
> Edit: Now I got 1.55 on Master Magic. That's freaking crazy!!!


Woah.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 14, 2011)

First sub 1:40.xx 4x4 average of 12

Average of 12: 1:39.02
1. 1:44.07 u' R u' F' u r' B' L2 f' D2 f D R u2 B r2 L2 R2 D r R' B' F' U B R' L' D2 L2 u' B' F D r2 F U' r2 L' f2 U' 
2. (1:29.26) r2 D2 U' L2 R B' D' F2 R' B2 L' F' D r f L' U' u R2 U' R' f r2 R D' u R' u L u2 F U' F B D u r2 f u' F' 
3. 1:38.71 u2 R2 U2 r' B' U R D2 U' f' u r' B F2 r u f D R' B' r' U2 F f r2 B2 U2 B2 F L u' f2 r D2 L D2 F2 U2 r2 L 
4. 1:39.43 B F2 U' D' f u D2 B L' F' f2 B2 R' L' r2 D2 L' u' U B' L r R2 B' D' F f2 r u2 f2 D2 U B' D2 r2 R' B' f L2 F' 
5. 1:33.69 U' r' u D' f' B2 D' f2 B u2 B L R2 B' R U u2 r2 B L f' U2 L r U f' F' u B' U R f F B' R' D' r U2 r2 B2 
6. 1:34.01 r' U f2 R D2 r2 u2 R2 r u2 f r U' L' r U' u L' r D B2 F u' L D r' L' D' F2 B' D R2 L r2 U2 u' f' u' U' L2 
7. (1:50.06) F D r' f' U' B2 r' U D' F' U2 F' U r R B D2 B R' r2 U' R' U2 u' r U' F r' u L B u' F2 u2 L' u B2 F2 L F2 
8. 1:38.15 u' f u f2 F2 r2 R' B' L F2 r' L' U' L' U2 f L D F B2 U2 D L u r U u' R u r u F U2 r' f R' u2 R r2 D2 
9. 1:36.98 f' D' r u2 D2 f' R2 F2 U' F2 B' R2 L' D B' D L' u D B' D f2 u2 U L u2 F2 D U' B2 u' B' L f u L' R' U2 D' r 
10. 1:44.89 R F' B' f L F2 B R u2 L2 D2 U2 L B u2 r2 R U2 r' L2 D' R2 u2 f F2 U' F2 u f' r' f2 B' r u2 D B' F' D' F R2 
11. 1:41.80 r f D' L2 R2 D' f' F' D' L U2 F2 R2 F2 U' u' B2 u U r' F2 L' D U2 f B' D F2 r B u2 f2 U2 u2 R u' L' u' B' F2 
12. 1:38.44 D u U f' D' r2 R' U' F2 u D' F' L u B' L2 D' B2 U2 u R' U' r' f' R F' f2 B r2 R' B D2 L F2 R' B2 L f2 B F' 
<3 Dayan+mf8


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:42.73
1. 1:41.25 D2 L' R u r B2 r B U2 D u f' R' B' L2 F' u r' u2 R U2 R L r' u2 f2 L' B2 D' u' f D F' D' R' B R D2 F2 L 
2. (2:20.54) B' r2 u' D f F' U' B2 U' R F' B L D u2 F U2 R' f U' r R L' u' U F B D u' r' U' f' u2 F D R f' F' U' D2 
3. (1:34.46) f D R2 D2 U2 R L D2 U' L2 B F R2 U' f u' D B r' B' u2 D' U2 r' B2 r2 F2 D' U r f' u F2 R F2 R L2 u r2 L2 
4. 1:40.39 U2 u2 f' L2 R2 B' f2 r' U2 B F2 u' f U2 f2 L' u L2 f2 L2 D' u' B2 D2 U F R2 L' r2 u2 B' f U' F R' f r' D2 r' L2 
5. 1:46.57 f' B u U2 D B' r' D r2 B2 R F' u' F' R2 r2 L2 u' B R f' B2 L2 u' r2 u' f' r' D' U2 r' R f' U2 L U2 R' F2 f' U'


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2011)

5x5x5 sim pwnage

(50.553) 51.953 51.186 (57.381) 53.094 => *52.078* avg5
50.553 51.953 51.186 57.381 53.094 55.175 53.905 52.506 52.097 (58.889) 55.453 (48.772) => *53.33* avg12


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 14, 2011)

2x2 avg. of 12 pb: 7.64 w/ lucky 3.44 single


2x2x2 cube
May 13, 2011 10:10:03 PM - 10:16:05 PM

Mean: 7.56
Standard deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 3.44
Worst Time: 10.92

Best average of 5: 6.42
5-9 - (8.30) 4.55 7.96 (3.44) 6.76

Best average of 12: 7.64
1-12 - 8.24 (10.92) 6.26 10.27 8.30 4.55 7.96 (3.44) 6.76 8.87 6.47 8.68

1. 8.24 F U' F R' F2 U' F2
2. 10.92 U R F R' U' R' F U2
3. 6.26 F2 R U R U2 F' U2 F2 U'
4. 10.27 F R2 U' R' F U2 F R'
5. 8.30 U' R' F2 U F U2 R2 F2 R'
6. 4.55 F2 U2 F U R' F U' R U2
7. 7.96 F' R' F U' F R F' U2
8. 3.44 U F' R F2 U R2 U R' U'
9. 6.76 R2 F R2 U F2 U F' U F'
10. 8.87 F' U' F U F2 U R' U'
11. 6.47 F2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R' F'
12. 8.68 R2 U R' U' R U' F2 R F' U'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 14, 2011)

8.35, 10.26, 9.34, (11.57), 9.72, 8.24, 8.12, (8.11), 9.59, 9.59, 9.05, 10.60 = 9.28 :O
I think its a PB

(9.72), 8.24, 8.12, (8.11), 9.59 = 8.65 

This is also cool
9.02, 8.99, 9.13, 8.95, 9.03 = 9.01 (σ = 0.02)


----------



## Zane_C (May 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 5x5x5 sim pwnage
> 
> (50.553) 51.953 51.186 (57.381) 53.094 => *52.078* avg5
> 50.553 51.953 51.186 57.381 53.094 55.175 53.905 52.506 52.097 (58.889) 55.453 (48.772) => *53.33* avg12


That is ridiculous. 

Accomplishment: Re-learnt CLL again. It's not really re-learning, just going over the cases so they come back.


----------



## yomaster (May 14, 2011)

This is my best average of 5 for 3x3!

(15.92), 22.23, 22.39, (31.44), 19.20 = *21.27*



Also, first sub-2 for 4x4! 1:56.94
Scramble: R D2 B2 Fw' L R' Uw R D' B' Fw F' D U' R2 F D' Rw' R B' Fw F Rw' R2 B' F' Uw' B Fw2 D2 Uw U Rw2 D' Rw' D2 Uw2 U Fw' U2


----------



## MTGjumper (May 14, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 134/134
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 10.98
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 7.22
Worst Time: 15.88

7.22 was nl, and I had two other nl 7s in there. No sub-10 averages of 12, but loads of sub-10 averages of 5.


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2011)

Nice 13.23 NL

B2 F L F B U' L B D R2 L' B F D B F D2 F2 U2 B2 R D' B' R L

x2 R' U F L F d L2
R U' R'
y R U2 R' U R U' R'
U L U L'
U' R' U R
U r U R' U' r' F R F'
U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U


----------



## JLarsen (May 14, 2011)

Just had a massive realization that I've been focusing too much on F2L and not actually warming up my hands. Did a ton of PLL practice before an average and it turned out great. Very pleased. I think I might start to enjoy 3x3 a lot more now.

Rubik's cube
May 14, 2011 3:33:11 PM - 3:40:25 PM

Mean: 16.36
Standard deviation: 1.58
Best Time: 14.69
Worst Time: 20.47

Best average of 5: 15.64
8-12 - 15.83 15.09 16.00 (20.47) (14.69)

Best average of 12: 16.12
1-12 - 15.18 16.86 17.91 14.91 15.27 16.93 17.22 15.83 15.09 16.00 (20.47) (14.69)

1. 15.18 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D U2 R2 L2 F' U R' B' U2 R2 D' R' B2 D' U'
2. 16.86 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 F L2 D' B' R U2
3. 17.91 B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 L D B U' R F' U2 F2 U2 F2
4. 14.91 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 U B2 R U' B' F L' D' F2 L2 D R
5. 15.27 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 F' R L' U' R' B2 U2 B2 F' R
6. 16.93 D R2 L2 D R2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D' B R B' L D B U2 R2 F' U F2
7. 17.22 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L' D' R2 U2 B D' L2 F2 R2 L' U'
8. 15.83 L2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 B D U' R' L' D' R F2
9. 15.09 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F L' D2 F' L' D2 U L D2 U'
10. 16.00 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U2 F2 U F' D2 U' R' B' R' F R2 U R' U'
11. 20.47 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R' B R L F D' R B D' B' L2
12. 14.69 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R B' L' F2 R' D U R D L B' U2


----------



## Robert-Y (May 14, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Cubes Solved: 134/134
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 10.98
> Standard Deviation: 1.29
> ...


 
Nice one Simon!

I need to practise more. I might not even make it to the podium because of you, Rowan, Morten, Breandan 

I just did a 10.13 avg of 25 with a 7.12 single (pll skip I think). I can't seem to reconstruct atm.


----------



## Escher (May 14, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I need to practise more. I might not even make it to the podium because of you, Rowan, Morten, Breandan


 >Implying that I will do well in competition.

Riiight.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 14, 2011)

Well look at our final pbs:

Mine is 11.80 and yours is 11.09 

Finals are not my thing :/


----------



## Escher (May 14, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Well look at our final pbs:
> 
> Mine is 11.80 and yours is 11.09
> 
> Finals are not my thing :/


 
True... I am in podium for 14/25 rounds of 3x3 so I guess I have a chance  Sure as hell won't win it though...


----------



## ZamHalen (May 14, 2011)

First sub 1:35 ao12 and first sub 1:30 ao5 4x4
Average of 12: 1:34.05
Average of 5: 1:29.86
1. 1:37.90 R r2 L B' L' F D2 B2 L u f2 u2 U L f' D f2 D' f' U r u' f' R2 F U B2 R r B2 u R f2 r' u2 L' F' D' f u2 
2. 1:36.35 u F' L2 U2 r F' u' r2 B2 D R' U D2 R B F' f R2 B2 f' L B' F2 U' F' r R u r' B2 R U2 r' R2 F L2 U2 R2 r' L 
3. 1:25.50 r R2 u L2 R2 B' L' U u r R' F' D F2 r2 B u' F' u2 F' r2 f D' f2 F2 U2 u F' f' r' u L' U' L B U' u B' D L' 
4. 1:38.95 u2 L2 D2 R f' U2 f L2 R2 F2 R' L' D L' R D2 L2 R' F2 L F' L' U r R' B' U' R L' U' r U L2 F2 L2 B f2 r' B2 f2 
5. 1:36.89 B2 L' R D2 F' U f D' B2 f2 U L' u2 F2 B u B2 L B' r R' u2 f2 R' r u2 f R F' r u2 D L2 D F r u D2 L' U 
6. 1:35.62 f F' U F u r2 U R' F2 L D' R' U2 f2 B U2 u L2 f2 R r U' f2 r2 L B' R' B f D2 f D' L' U' f' u2 r' U' F' U' 
7. 1:39.70 L f' D f R D2 F R L' r2 U' f u' f' u f D u B L r2 u R' D' u' L' D' R2 B' r' R2 L' U F f' r L' B' U L2 
8. (1:48.93) R' U' D L' f' F2 r u D' B2 U' B2 U u2 B' F U2 u2 L2 r' U' u' r' F L' U2 f2 F' R f' D' U2 u2 L2 u2 r' F' D R' u2 
9. 1:36.71+ B r2 B u' f2 R2 U F' U2 f' u L f R' B' F r F2 U F' L F' f2 U' u2 D B2 F' D R' r2 L' F U' f F2 u2 F' R' f 
10. 1:20.82 R f r' R U u R B D' B' F U2 r f2 u2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 u U' B' D2 u2 B U' D L2 f u' U2 f D2 L D' R u2 U F2 
11. 1:32.05 F f2 U2 u2 F2 f2 R F2 R2 D' B2 R' B2 r D2 u' B u f' B' F' D' u' L2 F' L R2 B F' R F2 U' D' F f' R' r' L' U' R' 
12. (1:17.50) B' D F2 f' U f u f' B' U2 F' r F r f U' F2 u2 D' r L F' B U2 R' F' R f' R2 B r' B' u f' D B' U2 B2 u2 R 
Ao5 was last 5 solves
EDIT: New Ao5 PB
Average of 5: 1:27.70
1. 1:20.82 R f r' R U u R B D' B' F U2 r f2 u2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 u U' B' D2 u2 B U' D L2 f u' U2 f D2 L D' R u2 U F2 
2. 1:32.05 F f2 U2 u2 F2 f2 R F2 R2 D' B2 R' B2 r D2 u' B u f' B' F' D' u' L2 F' L R2 B F' R F2 U' D' F f' R' r' L' U' R' 
3. (1:17.50) B' D F2 f' U f u f' B' U2 F' r F r f U' F2 u2 D' r L F' B U2 R' F' R f' R2 B r' B' u f' D B' U2 B2 u2 R 
4. (1:49.58) F2 B' f u' U' r L U' F' r' f D U2 u B u2 f2 B' L' u' f' B' R' f2 F L2 u2 D' L2 R' B2 F2 u' D' L2 u2 D B2 F2 u2 
5. 1:30.22 R B' U2 f L' R' r U R' F L2 D' f B' D2 u' B f' r' F' U2 r' u' r2 u' B D' B' f' L2 B f' D F' L2 u F2 D2 f2 R'


----------



## Evan Liu (May 14, 2011)

3x3
Pretty good, not pb. Nice consistency.

Average of 5: 12.33 (σ = 0.30)
1. 12.26 B2 D' F' B' D2 L2 B2 F2 L' B L2 B' F' D2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B L D' B'
2. 12.07 L B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 B L F' D2 U L' D2 L U' R2 F' U L R2 D F2 B2 L
3. (11.84) U' D2 B2 U2 F B R F2 B D' U R' D2 F U D2 L U L R U2 R L2 D2 F'
4. (12.71) U D2 R2 D U L2 U' L U2 F R B2 L' R2 B' L2 F2 B2 R' U D R2 L' U2 F'
5. 12.66 L F U2 R F' B' L' D' B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' F' R' F' R B F2 R2 F U R2


----------



## uberCuber (May 14, 2011)

first 5 solves of the day
5x5
1:42.82, 1:43.58, 1:38.96, 1:58.58, 1:51.39 = 1:45.93 avg5 PB

the single is also a PB by one second


----------



## DavidWoner (May 15, 2011)

Escher said:


> True... I am in podium for 14/25 rounds of 3x3 so I guess I have a chance  Sure as hell won't win it though...


 
YOU GOTTAA BEREEEIVE IN THE POWER INSIDE YOU


----------



## Julian (May 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:40.85
Average of 5: 1:38.33
Single: 1:30.98
1. 1:43.22 L' f B' F u U L D R2 B2 f2 R2 F2 R U' D2 u' r' B2 f' D2 L' B' D2 f B2 R2 B R' D R' B' L' D2 L F U2 L' B' D 
2. 1:42.50 u' B2 D F' u F r2 R2 L2 F2 f' R2 r' D R' r2 F L' f2 F B' R2 f2 F' D L2 U2 R' f2 F L' r U' L2 f' R' D r R u2 
3. 1:39.89 u2 B' f' F D' u' r2 R2 L u' F U2 B2 u2 r2 B2 R' L u2 L D' R' f B2 U' u R' D u2 L2 F r L R' B2 f L' u L R2 
4. 1:38.25 B2 L r D2 r2 U' B' f2 F' R' r2 u2 B R B r' u' r' L2 F2 r L2 f F B D' F' r L' U2 D' L2 u2 L' F' R' D F' u f 
5. 1:41.22 F f u R' B2 L2 R2 r F2 D L2 R' D2 u R2 D u F2 D f u2 f2 r2 R' u2 R' F R2 F2 r' B2 F2 U2 F' f U' f2 D' R' B 
6. 1:41.06 L r D U2 u2 f r2 B' D2 F L2 F2 D' U f' r B2 F' f2 u F2 U2 u' R D2 u F' u' U f F' u' D r f B' L2 D L F2 
7. 1:47.37 r2 f F' r2 R' F' R2 f' u2 R2 B2 D U2 u' r2 f F' D R2 B2 R' D2 f' U2 L r f L' r F B' u' U R' D' B' R2 U2 L u' 
8. 1:41.40 r' u F' D2 F' B2 D R2 L f2 F u2 r F' r' u r' R2 u2 r D' u2 r2 R' D' B u R' D2 f' L f L U' L B2 F u f U' 
9. 1:34.05 L u' F' L2 B' f' D u' U' L F' r2 U u' L' D' B u' F2 U2 L2 R2 r U2 f B2 R2 D R' B L u B U2 r f2 L2 u D U2 
10. (1:57.04) L u F' U D2 F' U u2 F2 L' B u2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 f2 u' f' F2 R2 D2 f B2 D f2 D' R' u F2 B' D B' R' L U2 B' D' F2 
11. 1:39.55 U2 D' u' B' L2 F2 B' R2 D U2 R' F r2 L2 f' r2 L u' D2 U R2 u' f' D2 U2 u' r L R2 D U2 u' r' B' F U R2 f' R2 r2 
12. (1:30.98) f R f2 R L2 U2 r2 U L u2 R2 f' R B u' B' u f r' B2 F f' D' B' R L2 D R2 f F' B' D f F2 R' f2 L2 U' u2 F2

1:30 had double parity.


----------



## uberCuber (May 15, 2011)

3x3 CFOP
wtf sub-13 avg5
13.54, (14.26), 12.31, (12.01), 13.05 = 12.96


----------



## fastcubesolver (May 15, 2011)

i just got a 13.09 avg5 3x3, which was way better than my 13.62 previous record.


----------



## Sa967St (May 15, 2011)

Skewb 7.00 avg12

1. 6.20 U R' U B' L' U R' B' U' R L R' L' R U' 
2. (5.86) R B L U B' R B L R' B' R B L U L 
3. (9.73) R B' L' B U' R L R' U' L B U B R U 
4. 7.09 L R U' B' L' R L' R L B' R U B R L' 
5. 7.01 B' L R U R' U' R U' B R L' B' U' L R 
6. 6.57 R U B R' U' L U B' L' B' L R U' L' B 
7. 7.23 L B' U R U R' B' U R' L' U R' L' R L' 
8. 6.58 B' U' L R U' L U B L B R L R' B' R 
9. 5.98 U R' L' B U L' R' B' R' B' R L' R' U' L' 
10. 7.35 B' R' L U' R' L' U L' R B' U' R' U R U' 
11. 8.65 R U B' U R U' L' U B U' R B' U L' B' 
12. 7.37 U' R B L' R' L' B R U B' L' U R L' U


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 15, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 37.16
worst time: 1:02.67

current avg5: 42.14 (σ = 3.32)
best avg5: 42.14 (σ = 3.32)

current avg12: 46.52 (σ = 4.55)
best avg12: 44.36 (σ = 2.45)

current avg100: 47.93 (σ = 4.54)
best avg100: 47.93 (σ = 4.54)

session avg: 47.93 (σ = 4.54)
session mean: 47.97
X-Cube 


Spoiler



43.00, 49.20, 49.40, 46.14, 42.87, 54.24, 50.41, 41.04, 48.65, 56.60, 49.47, 43.87, 43.49, 48.90, 57.61, 46.51, 46.01, 45.06, 57.01, 52.88, 46.83, 51.67, 42.90, 46.53, 51.88, 42.28, 44.47, 55.11, 52.97, 44.07, 56.37, 49.88, 45.11, 58.43, 43.23, 46.69, 46.80, 46.29, 49.16, 49.62, 51.03, 49.79, 47.35, 44.34, 48.07, 51.07, 51.24, 55.41, 44.95, 47.27, 48.55, 42.22, 55.24, 49.00, 38.95, 47.07, 50.80, 53.72, 49.45, 46.03, 1:02.67, 49.04, 49.04, 43.20, 55.13, 47.32, 52.40, 52.36, 53.58, 40.45, 45.61, 41.71, 42.00, 51.21, 42.93, 48.16, 44.42, 43.87, 41.47, 44.46, 48.94, 48.79, 42.15, 49.68, 42.88, 47.08, 44.52, 48.18, 52.07, 49.97, 54.49, 43.32, 46.12, 46.40, 46.44, 45.93, 42.65, 57.39, 37.85, 37.16


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Skewb 7.00 avg12
> 
> 1. 6.20 U R' U B' L' U R' B' U' R L R' L' R U'
> 2. (5.86) R B L U B' R B L R' B' R B L U L
> ...


 
Woah, crazy :tu


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2011)

I think CLL is catching up to my old Ortega times:

6.15, 7.42, 4.38, 8.26, 4.13, (13.89), (3.99), 7.77, 6.41, 4.04, 4.60, 4.25 = 5.74


----------



## APdRF (May 15, 2011)

Ao5= 15.92!!!
(14.43), 16.36, 15.61, (17.42), 15.80

Ao12= 18.00
(14.41), (21.10), 19.55, 19.46, 19.02, 19.81, 19.58, 14.43, 16.36, 15.61, 17.42, 15.80

All of the solves were full step.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2011)

2-gen 3x3:
Average of 12: 4.92
1. 4.62 R U R' U' R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U R' U2 R2
2. 5.74 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U R' U R U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
3. 4.83 U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U2
4. 6.00 U' R U R U R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U'
5. 4.29 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2
6. 5.49 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2
7. 4.89 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U' R' U R
8. 4.85 R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U' R U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R
9. (1.60) U' R U' R2 U' R U R U' R U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R U
10. (7.26) U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2
11. 5.12 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2 U'
12. 3.34 U' R U2 R U2 R U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U' R U' 

Solution for the 1.60:
R' U2 R2 U' R U R' U2


----------



## aronpm (May 15, 2011)

First sub60 for 4x4: 57.72 with an R perm


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 15, 2011)

^ any parity?


----------



## James Ludlow (May 15, 2011)

5.58.86 5.43.57 5.33.06 = 5.45.16



Spoiler



1. 3D2 3U2 2R R 2F2 2D2 3U 2R 3D2 2D' 2L 3F' 3U 2U2 3L2 2D' 3L2 B U 2D' 2R' R2 2U R' 2D 3U2 2B 2U' U2 F2 3U' R2 2U2 R2 2D 2F' R F2 D2 2B' 3U' 3B2 3D B2 2B' D F' 3F R' D' 3L2 2D' 3R2 3F' U2 3B2 U' 2R2 U2 3R2 R D' 2B' B 2F2 3R' 2D 3U2 2U 3F 3D' L2 3F' 3U F' D 2F' 2R D2 3F' 3B 3L' 2D2 D2 R' 3L2 F' 2F 2D2 2B' 2L2 3L2 2R B2 3U 3D' R B 3U' U'

2. 3D 2B 2U' 2L D' 3B' 2L2 B' 2B2 3R' 3L' 3D 2L' L F 2D' 2L' 3L2 3D L2 F2 3F D 3F' L 3R' D2 2F' B2 3R' 2U2 2R2 2F' L2 3B2 R' 2L2 2B' D' 2L' B2 U' F' 2B' 3F' R2 U' 3U' B' 2B2 2L2 2D2 2L 3B R2 2L' L' F U2 3R2 3D2 2L' 2B2 U' R L 2F2 2L2 R2 2B2 D 2D' 3R' 3B 3F2 U 3B' 2R B' 3U' 3R' 3U 3R2 R' U 3R2 B' 3U' 3B 2R' 3R 3D' 2L2 U' 3B 3R2 2F 3D2 2B' L2

3. L2 3R' 2U2 3F2 2U 2B' 3B2 2L2 D' 2R' 3U' R 2B D' 3B 2D2 2R 2L2 3B2 2L' D' 2D F 2L' 2D2 3B2 2U' B2 3D B2 2D F' R' 3L 2D' D2 3U' 2B' 3L' 3B2 3L 2D F2 2U2 3F 2D 3D B2 L' 3R 3D' F' 3L2 L2 2U2 B2 2R' 3R' 2B2 3R' 2L2 3F D2 2D2 R2 3F' B F2 3R2 2R 2L' 3U' 2D2 2L 3B2 2U 2F L' R' 2D 2L' L' F' 2R' 2L' 2F R' 2F' L F 2U' F U' 3R2 2F 3R2 2F2 U2 3R' 2D2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 15, 2011)

Spoiler



41.16, 54.74, 45.51, 44.53, 44.12, 48.07, 41.79, 53.11, 41.80, 43.43, 47.58, 42.16, 42.65, 42.80, 44.18, 37.09, 47.13, 44.79, 38.52, 48.80, 50.22, 41.39, 38.99, 42.31, 44.93, 36.64, 45.82, 47.05, 45.19, 37.42, 41.67, 45.36, 34.33, 42.99, 45.01, 48.64, 45.31, 43.71, 42.71, 41.27, 46.58, 42.82, 45.38, 49.08, 43.67, 42.61, 48.03, 35.02, 44.40, 46.81, 42.28, 40.77, 37.63, 39.09, 46.89, 40.84, 45.93, 41.27, 42.10, 43.00, 41.05, 45.22, 38.18, 43.04, 44.50, 37.64, 53.80, 42.73, 48.87, 42.62, 44.40, 42.41, 41.83, 41.35, 39.74, 43.82, 36.25, 38.75, 44.60, 43.20, 39.68, 40.50, 43.09, 38.74, 58.44, 37.61, 38.91, 47.89, 42.52, 45.29, 42.64, 42.41, 46.71, 48.28, 41.92, 42.22, 43.58, 38.77, 42.06, 30.06


number of times: 100/100
best time: 30.06
worst time: 58.44

current avg5: 41.02 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 39.95 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 42.81 (σ = 2.01)
best avg12: 40.89 (σ = 2.41)

current avg100: 43.22 (σ = 3.82)
best avg100: 43.22 (σ = 3.82)
That last solve 
That brings me to about 300 4x4 solves today. phew :S


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

Done learning Full OLL! Feels good to know 2LLL.
Last OLL learned: 





U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2

Working on learning the rest of the OLLCP algorithms for the awkward shapes. 5/8, just need to learn the rest of the mirrors.

EDIT: 16.96 Average of 12 w/ 15.48 Average of 5
Bolded is the 15.48 Average of 5 (.01 slower than PB)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.96
1. 15.61 L' B L' B D2 B' R' D B' F' R U2 D F' U' B L F2 D2 B D U2 L' R' D2
2. 18.97 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 R B2 F' D B' D2 F D R L U D2 F' L2 F2 R U' F
3. 15.23 R B R D2 B F2 U2 D' B' D' F U B2 L' F D L B' D' R' L U2 B' U2 D'
4. *15.99* D' U' B2 R' D2 F' R' U2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F' D' F2 U B2 R2 U B' L2 R
5. *(14.00)* L' B2 R L2 D F U F D' B F R' F D' R2 L2 B2 L' R D2 B L2 D' U2 L2
6. *15.45* B2 U2 D L' R2 D' U R2 B R F B' R' B U R' F' B' U D R F2 R2 D2 L'
7. *(23.01)* B' U2 B' L' U2 B R2 B' U R2 U2 L R D2 L' D2 U' F2 B' D2 B U' B' R D
8. *15.01* U2 B2 L2 U L F2 D2 L' R2 B2 F' L B' R B L2 U F2 U L' U' D' B2 F' L'
9. 16.25 L2 U2 D L B' U2 F' D' F D2 U2 R' F' B2 U D' L' R B L' R U B2 D2 U2
10. 17.30 B R L U' L D' L2 U2 R U' D' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 B D2 F2 R' F B L' U R2
11. (DNF(25.98)) U2 B2 F U2 F L' B' U2 F U L2 U' L2 R2 D U B' L' D2 L' F' L D B2 F'
12. 16.76 F' B' U F2 B' U2 B2 D F U2 D' F R U B L D2 F U B2 U' D' B' U R


----------



## MTGjumper (May 15, 2011)

7.44 non lucky. Shame I can't reconstruct


----------



## Vinny (May 15, 2011)

Not sure if it's good, but I somehow got a 8.79 average of 5 for Pyraminx... 



Spoiler



Pyraminx
May 15, 2011 3:00:56 PM - 3:38:21 PM

Mean: 14.24
Standard deviation: 4.32
Best Time: 6.11
Worst Time: 23.67

Best average of 5: 8.79
50-54 - 9.93 (15.03) (6.11) 9.12 7.31

Best average of 12: 11.80
43-54 - 13.27 8.71 9.63 12.32 17.84 (18.68) 14.80 9.93 15.03 (6.11) 9.12 7.31

1. 21.00 L' B' U' B R' U L U b r
2. 16.73 B' R U' B' L B U' b u'
3. 17.54 B' L U' B' R L R' U' b' l' u'
4. 13.47 B R B R U B' L U' b' l u'
5. 18.53 L R B' U' B R' U L' U' b l u'
6. 11.15 B' L R B' R' L' U' L U' b u
7. 23.67 L R' U B' U R U B' U' r l
8. 17.79 U B L R' L' U L' R' U' b r'
9. 11.54 L R L' U R U' L' U' b r l u
10. 9.66 R U' L R' B R L' U b' r' l
11. 11.85 R' L' B L' B' U' R U' b' r' l'
12. 10.63 L' R U' R' B' U R B U' b' l u
13. 11.79 U' R' L U R L' R' L' b' l
14. 15.54 B' R L B L R' B L b r
15. 18.04 B U L' R U' B' L R' r' u'
16. 12.51 L' U R B' L' U' L B' b' r' l u
17. 9.94 U B L B' U R' B b' r' l' u
18. 10.95 R B' L' B R b r' l' u'
19. 22.07 L U R U L U' L B b r l u
20. 8.86 R U R' U R L B U' b r'
21. 20.47 L' U' B L R' B' R L l'
22. 16.15 U' R B R B R' L b u
23. 9.28 U' B U' L R' U' R L' U' l' u
24. 13.03 U' L' B U' L' U' L' U' b u'
25. 21.29 B L' R' B L U' L B' b r l
26. 11.05 L' R U B' L' R' L B' b' r'
27. 15.73 L B R' B U B' L U b l u
28. 19.96 B R B L U L' R b' l
29. 9.98 R U' L B R B L' U' b r' u
30. 14.13 L B L' B L U' L B U' b' r l'
31. 22.04 U' L' R' L' B U' R' b r l u'
32. 11.21 U B' R U' B' U' B' U b' l
33. 9.91 R L B' U' L B R L b l u
34. 12.24 R' U' L R' L' U B' u'
35. 18.82 U' B U' B L U' R' L b' r' l' u
36. 19.46 R U R' L B L R' b' l'
37. 14.23 B' U B' L' U' R B U b
38. 10.89 R U L B' R U' R' u'
39. 10.10 B' U' B L' U L' B L b r' u
40. 17.48 U B' L U B U' B' U b r l
41. 13.58 B U' R' L R' U R' B' U' b' r u
42. 12.57 R' L U' R L' R U' R'
43. 13.27 U' R' U' B L' B R b r' u'
44. 8.71 L' B L R' U R' L' l u'
45. 9.63 U B' R B' L' R' L' r l' u'
46. 12.32 U' L R' U L' B U' R r l
47. 17.84 R B L B U' B' R' U' b' r' l u
48. 18.68 U' L U' B' L' R L' U' b r' l' u'
49. 14.80 B' R' L' B' U L B b r' l
50. 9.93 R L B U' L' B' U' B' b l'
51. 15.03 L' B L' R B' R L' R' r l' u'
52. 6.11 U' B L B U B R' U'
53. 9.12 B L' R U' L B U' L U' b' u
54. 7.31 R B' L R' B' R' L' U' l
55. 18.51 U' R L' U R L' U L' U'
56. 19.43 B R B R U B' U R' b' r u'
It's my second day with a pyraminx so obviously the beginning isn't nearly as great as the end. The 6.11 was a pretty good solve, plus all the tips were solved.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 15, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 7.44 non lucky. Shame I can't reconstruct


 
3x3x3?

I have now officially killed my Eastsheen 5x5x5. Luckily I managed to finish this weeks 5x5 solves first. Might try to resuscitate it for weeklies but not for normal solving.


----------



## Julian (May 15, 2011)

5.95 pyraminx Ao12


----------



## James Ludlow (May 15, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I have now officially killed my Eastsheen 5x5x5.


 
Time for a v cube methinks. You'll be sub3 or quicker when it arrives.


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

34.29 Average of 5 Skype Team BLD.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 15, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Time for a v cube methinks. You'll be sub3 or quicker when it arrives.


 
Gonna be a couple of moths before I get it though. (No Money, exams etc.)


----------



## cuboy63 (May 15, 2011)

0.56 2x2 single with stackmat.
Scramble (from CCT): U R F'
Solution: x2 y x' R U' R'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 15, 2011)

Holy ****ing ****...

22.22 Skype Team BLD

B U2 B L2 R2 U L' B2 D2 U F2 U B L B2 F2 U2 L' B R B2 R2 F2 U F2 L' D' U2 R2 D2

Solution: z2 y D2 F L D
R' U' R U' R' U' R
U (R U R' U')x3
L' U L
U2 y' L' U L U2 L' U L
U2 f R U R' U' f'
U Y Perm U2

61/22.22= 2.74 TPS


----------



## uberCuber (May 15, 2011)

woah

3x3 CFOP

12.90 avg5

*14.76 avg100*

k, NOW i think I can consider myself sub-15


----------



## Julian (May 16, 2011)

18.90 Ao100 over 2 days (no practice solves in between).

Got sooo much worse throughout the average.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2011)

Incredible. Soon as I hit sub1 I get really good improvement. Sub55 average, along with a beast ao12. Ao50 is personal best too. So fast. Should try and roll out beginning solves but I am lazy.
Times


Spoiler



1:06.58, 1:07.53, 1:07.75, 58.16, 1:05.66, 1:05.97, 57.80, 1:02.77, 1:02.47, 59.90, 1:09.31, 58.33, 50.44, 57.77, 1:05.33, 1:04.50, 1:02.11, 59.90, 1:01.22, 54.44, 57.81, 51.08, 1:00.06, 1:02.02, 53.50, 1:01.53, 1:00.91, 59.36, 52.22, 49.08[zbll. R' Yperm R], 1:05.06, 53.33, 1:15.78, 59.53, 52.90, 1:04.33, 58.93, 1:00.50, 1:07.34, 1:07.21, 58.71, 58.77, 56.03, 1:01.36, 1:02.44, 56.15, 56.69, 1:03.06, 1:01.50, 57.55


Stats


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 49.08
worst time: 1:15.78

current avg5: 58.58 (σ = 2.57)
best avg5: 54.97 (σ = 3.84)

current avg12: 1:00.34 (σ = 3.42)
best avg12: 57.18 (σ = 4.21)

current avg50: 1:00.44 (σ = 4.05)
best avg50: 1:00.44 (σ = 4.05)


Single came very close to PB.


----------



## LarsN (May 16, 2011)

My first sub20 avg af 12 with Roux  

19.08, (23.67), 18.69, 17.83, (17.69), 18.16, 22.17, 20.98, 18.64, 20.03, 19.41, 21.84 = 19.68


----------



## toastman (May 16, 2011)

First ever PLL attack (Finally learned the F-Perm).

Wait for it:

02:38.30.

I keep having to stop and think half-way through each G-Perm 

Should have really learnt the N-Perms early. If you do it according to bad-mephisto's way of tracking one corner piece you can memo it in about 5 minutes.

Bring on Full-OLL!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 16, 2011)

Average of 12: 2.45
1. 2.65 R' F R' U F R2 F R2 U2 R' U'
2. 2.50 R F' U R' F' U2 R2 F U R2 U'
3. 2.57 U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
4. 2.23 U F' R U2 F' R F' R U R2 U'
5. (1.55) U F2 R' F R' F' U R' U' R2 U'
6. (2.74) F2 R' U' R' U F2 U F' U' R2 U'
7. 2.73 U' F2 R' F' R' U2 R' U F' R' U'
8. 2.40 F2 R F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
9. 1.77 F U' R F' U R2 F' U F' R' U'
10. 2.48 F R' F U2 F' R2 U R' U R' U'
11. 2.71 U' R2 U2 F' R' U R' F U R' U'
12. 2.51 F U2 F R U2 F2 U2 F' U' R' U' 

I need to learn sunes...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 16, 2011)

LarsN said:


> My first sub20 avg af 12 with Roux
> 
> 19.08, (23.67), 18.69, 17.83, (17.69), 18.16, 22.17, 20.98, 18.64, 20.03, 19.41, 21.84 = 19.68


 
*high-fives*


----------



## DavidWoner (May 16, 2011)

6.46 fullstep U2 R U' B R B L U2 R2 L2 U' B R' U' L' R2 U' D R2 U2 D R L2 U F



Spoiler



z' U D' L U L2 R' U2
R U R' U'
x R U R' U'
R U' R' U R U' R' U
z' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2



49 moves/ 6.46 = 7.59 tps o_0


----------



## Owen (May 16, 2011)

38.78 3x3x4 single.

I'm going to win.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2011)

OH:

E perm single: 2.51

F perm single: 2.84

I used the RUF alg for F perm, it's bad for AUF afterwards though...


----------



## Xishem (May 17, 2011)

17.10 Ao100 with roux. I think it could have been sub-17 if I would have been semi-serious while I was doing it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2011)

Sub 1'd all 2x2 CLL's on cam. Video coming soon.


----------



## Vinny (May 17, 2011)

PB average of 5 for 5x5 (in signature).


----------



## CubeMeister (May 17, 2011)

Finally reached SUB-15 on 3x3! Cube: The best Guhong in the freaking world.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2011)

CubeMeister said:


> Finally reached SUB-15 on 3x3! Cube: The best Guhong in the freaking world.


 
Hey! Woooooot, you joined speedsolving  I was actually just about to suggest you join.


----------



## Owen (May 17, 2011)

3x3x4 Average of 5: 50.69

Almost sub-40. I'm going to win.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 17, 2011)

I'm really bad at OH, but this is a new single PB

14.11 pll skip
D2 U' R B F L' B' F2 R2 L F' U2 R U' L D2 L' D2 U2 R' D L' R B' R2

I don't feel like writing out the reconstruction due to all of the rotations, but:
37 moves - 2.62 tps - lol (that's probably good tps for me anyway)

EDIT: close to avg pbs
22.22 avg5 (.07 off)
23.14 avg12 (.07 off)


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 17, 2011)

I think this deserves a double post. Two things.

Got my 100th (and 101st) sub-10 solve today.
Some breakdowns:
85 9's
15 8's

54 nl
35 pll skip
6 oll skip
0 ll skip
6 unsure

Also just got a PB 4x4 solve at 47.67. It had the pll parity where two adjacent corners were swapped.


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

The devil's number was my best time in a 2x2 average:

Average of 5: 8.48
1. *(6.66)* U' F R F2 U' F U 
2. (11.47) F' R F' U F' U2 R2 
3. 9.41 R2 U' F R F2 R F2 R F' U' 
4. 7.38 F' R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R U' 
5. 8.66 R' F U R F2 U R2 U

Scary 0_0


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 18, 2011)

Trying to eliminate some causes as to why I fail in comp. One of them is probably that I always practice at home holding cube in hand, ready for fast cross. First average with stackmat. Got better as the average progressed. A second slower. 
Times:


Spoiler



15.30, 14.40, 13.96, 15.80, 13.43, 15.46, 12.53, 11.05, 14.84, 10.94, 15.63, 16.83, 14.30, 14.80, 14.18, 13.25, 13.38, 16.44, 12.08, 15.44, 12.68, 13.47, 14.77, 15.08, 12.96, 13.94, 13.16, 14.64, 12.50, 15.05, 9.71, 13.94, 12.77, 15.68, 13.72, 15.38, 13.97, 12.41, 13.81, 12.03, 14.80, 13.56, 12.18, 13.41, 15.09, 14.38, 15.53, 13.69, 14.66, 12.65, 13.84, 15.63, 13.27, 13.00, 17.13, 14.16, 13.16, 12.31, 15.85, 13.34, 13.47, 12.40, 11.59, 15.56, 13.65, 15.27, 14.16, 14.19, 12.60, 13.63, 15.46, 14.46, 14.33, 16.83, 11.83, 13.94, 12.08, 14.56, 13.28, 14.31, 13.44, 10.56, 14.03, 13.43, 12.36, 12.96, 11.93, 14.13, 11.86, 14.39, 13.68, 13.56, 16.66, 13.59, 14.00, 10.56, 13.06, 11.41, 13.58, 13.18


Stats.


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.71
worst time: 17.13

current avg5: 12.55 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 12.42 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 13.23 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 13.14 (σ = 0.83)

current avg100: 13.78 (σ = 1.11)
best avg100: 13.69 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 13.78 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 13.77


I don't understand how the best ao100 is different. Meh.


----------



## JackJ (May 18, 2011)

I officially feel slow with a mid to high 16 average.


----------



## cuber952 (May 18, 2011)

Owen said:


> 3x3x4 Average of 5: 50.69
> 
> Almost sub-40. I'm going to win.


 
What are you going to win?


----------



## Julian (May 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> 1. *(6.66)* U' F R F2 U' F U


I don't know what method you are using, but for me, the obvious solution would be
y U' L' U (L R) U' R' U


----------



## Rpotts (May 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> 6.46 fullstep U2 R U' B R B L U2 R2 L2 U' B R' U' L' R2 U' D R2 U2 D R L2 U F
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoulda OLLCP'd.

After f2l
z U' R' U2 R B R B' R2' U2 R
U perm

really nice f2l on that solve.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2011)

Considering my U and Tperms are about the same speed that wouldn't have helped much, especially since that OLLCP is wayslow compared to the OLL.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 18, 2011)

I managed to sub1 all EG1 algs in a few hours!

I haven't "learnt" them yet, I just learnt one alg at a time on Dan Cohen's website, timed it until I could sub 1, then moved on to the next one. I only used 2 which I found with CE5. 

Also I haven't made any videos, but I don't mind doing a few hard ones if someone wants me to...


----------



## Julian (May 18, 2011)

1:27.02 4x4


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2011)

Did a bunch of solves with K4 on 3x3 (blockbuilding first layer, second layer with no rotations, then LL however). It's really fun to be able to do the second layer edges with almost no pauses.

best time: 13.95
B' F' D B L U2 B' U' B D F' R2 U' R D' U F' D R U' B R D F2 B' 

best avg5: 17.41 (σ = 0.47)
(16.64), (18.67), 16.76, 17.83, 17.63

best avg12: 17.86 (σ = 1.27)
16.64, 18.67, 16.76, 17.83, 17.63, (23.83), (13.95), 19.54, 17.89, 20.41, 16.28, 16.93

best avg100: 19.58 (σ = 2.19)


----------



## tx789 (May 18, 2011)

6x6

9:18.84 9:45.49 9:05.28 =9:23.20


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 18, 2011)

OH:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.31
worst time: 26.15

best avg5: 15.31 (σ = 0.23) PB
15.60, (19.94), (14.31), 15.30, 15.03

best avg12: 16.58 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 17.87 (σ = 2.45)


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 18, 2011)

I'm down to 75 algs until I'm done learning L2Lk.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 18, 2011)

number of times: 799/800
best time: 7.21
worst time: 20.55

current avg5: 9.58 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 8.71 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 9.55 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 9.47 (σ = 0.63)

current avg100: 11.08 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 10.44 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 11.09 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 11.18



Spoiler



10.04, 8.97, 11.78, 11.50, 12.05, 11.16, (15.19), 11.97, 10.74, 11.50, 12.59, 13.02, 13.63, 10.51, 10.21, 12.18, 11.90, 10.05, 13.66, 14.34, 14.13, 11.73, 12.91, 12.60, 12.25, 12.48, 11.27, 11.62, 13.39, 10.27, (14.44), 12.46, 11.31, 13.91, 11.79, 12.94, 9.55, 12.14, 11.43, 13.24, 13.59, 12.32, (15.27), 10.00, 10.95, 12.95, 13.95, 13.71, 13.93, 11.86, 11.24, 9.68, 9.80, 10.50, 9.85, (15.30), 10.76, 14.37, 11.47, 12.24, 10.68, 9.58, 12.70, 13.43, 11.29, 11.94, 9.19, 13.37, 9.22, 11.64, 11.66, 11.06, 13.34, 13.32, 12.07, 11.01, (8.25), 11.50, 12.27, 11.76, 12.13, 10.91, 11.85, (14.42), (8.63), 12.73, 9.47, 12.00, 12.84, 8.88, 11.22, 9.42, 11.92, 12.33, 11.58, 11.28, 11.97, 10.87, 10.17, 11.37, 12.96, 10.61, 12.13, 10.97, 10.74, 11.85, 13.18, 11.09, 14.30, 9.32, 10.92, 11.69, 11.44, 10.48, 10.52, 10.03, 11.27, 11.69, 11.02, (15.25), 10.14, 11.72, 10.87, 10.83, 11.50, 11.05, 12.40, (8.37), 11.45, 9.68, 9.48, 11.78, 10.22, 13.07, 11.61, 11.63, 9.78, 11.05, 11.19, 9.27, 13.34, 9.44, 12.58, 12.62, 9.90, 9.89, 11.65, 10.50, 11.88, 9.24, 11.24, 11.27, 10.81, 11.82, 10.08, 12.28, 10.75, 11.48, 11.17, 10.24, 13.41, 9.60, 11.50, 12.88, 12.57, 10.98, 11.02, 10.34, 10.98, 9.55, 10.68, 12.00, 9.72, 12.47, 9.76, 10.35, 10.24, 10.53, 10.57, 12.16, 9.37, 11.77, 11.06, 11.35, (8.18), 11.11, 11.92, 10.62, 9.90, 12.10, 10.59, 12.04, 10.85, 10.32, 10.75, 12.57, 8.98, 9.87, 9.33, 11.59, 14.19, 9.06, (16.18), (15.55), 11.30, (15.24), 9.05, 13.59, 10.49, 11.48, 13.53, 9.19, (8.78), 10.03, 11.79, 12.61, 9.79, 11.74, 10.76, 12.30, (14.50), 12.39, 13.57, 10.43, 9.58, 9.24, 9.92, 10.16, 10.75, 10.13, 10.57, 10.09, 12.79, 13.46, (15.93), 10.41, 13.07, 9.96, 10.93, 10.65, 12.68, 12.89, 12.48, 9.99, 11.33, 11.32, (17.56), 10.28, 12.07, 9.40, 11.25, 9.38, 12.01, 10.08, 9.12, 13.80, 10.99, (15.03), 10.93, 13.71, (8.62), 9.19, 12.10, 10.48, (18.70), 11.52, 8.89, 9.79, (15.11), 10.26, 11.77, 9.62, 12.78, (14.53), 10.80, 12.16, 12.67, 10.31, 9.76, 9.94, 11.19, 12.33, 10.88, 9.00, 10.35, 9.74, 8.92, 8.97, (8.49), 9.64, 12.49, 9.84, (8.25), 10.92, 10.46, 9.07, 12.20, 10.18, 10.69, 9.07, 11.86, 9.33, 9.83, 10.93, 11.51, (7.21), (8.40), 10.51, 9.41, (8.31), (14.50), 10.02, 9.09, 12.10, 9.10, 12.88, 11.10, 11.80, 9.86, (DNF(12.37)), 11.11, 10.01, (8.49), (8.40), 12.50, 9.07, 9.69, 10.43, 10.34, (8.78), 10.35, 10.04, 10.40, (8.78), 12.08, 10.64, 9.25, 12.78, 9.33, 11.49, (8.22), 10.85, 10.11, 10.81, 14.25, 11.64, 11.31, 9.64, 12.48, 11.75, 10.21, 8.86, 9.37, 9.59, (8.60), 9.06, 8.96, (8.71), (15.21), 12.07, 13.38, 12.49, (15.54), 9.12, 12.45, 11.24, 10.53, 10.40, 11.18, 10.55, 11.43, 11.43, (15.56+), 9.33, 8.94, 9.90, 12.00, 12.17, 11.83, 13.78, 14.12+, 10.09, 10.82, 12.08, 9.09, 12.15, 11.64, 10.18, 12.29, 9.02, 9.54, 13.88, (8.25), 11.27, 11.39, 12.12, 12.91, 9.29, 10.43, 9.74, 9.56, 9.49, 10.70, 9.27, 11.26, (8.55), 11.73, 12.20, 10.02, 11.10, 10.14, 9.99, 10.14, 11.72, 12.75, 10.56, 10.88, 9.67, 11.43, (7.56), 8.95, (8.71), 9.22, 9.23, (17.60), 11.57, 9.20, (8.44), 8.98, (15.63), 9.56, 11.70, 12.24, 13.58, 9.99, 11.25, 9.37, (14.48), 11.96, 13.28, 11.69, 11.05, 9.27, 8.90, 14.15, 11.01, 11.73, 10.15, 9.54, 10.96, 9.51, 10.81, 11.78, 11.65, (8.35), 9.34, 8.95, 12.66, 11.52, 10.67, 12.53, 11.74, 10.90, 12.07, 10.56, 12.09, 9.15, 14.08, 12.24, 9.17, 9.86, 10.76, 9.71, 10.69, 9.56, 12.87, 10.13, 9.39, 11.24, 11.71, 11.84, 11.84, 11.75, 10.69, 10.66, (8.32), 11.72, 10.64, 9.74, 12.53, 9.72, 10.15, 8.80, 11.91, 9.10, 11.63, 10.48, 11.34, 12.49, (8.63), (7.87), 13.29, 12.36, 10.19, 13.87, 11.21, 9.47, 11.25, 11.57, 11.56, 13.88, 13.21, 10.44, 9.95, 9.42, (16.68), (14.99), 10.85, 11.57, 10.42, 9.13, 11.28, 10.92, 11.17, 11.23, 14.09, 12.08, 11.11, 11.17, 10.20, 12.31, 10.94, 11.81, (14.63), 11.52, 12.12, 11.10, 10.15, 9.78, 11.30, 9.87, 11.71, (17.49+), 12.11, 10.30, 11.49, 11.82, 10.23, 10.05, 10.39, 14.23, 9.83, 8.94, 10.96, 10.72, 10.52, 11.23, 8.97, 11.61, (8.44), (17.92), 11.72, 10.38, 13.53, 11.34, 13.16, 9.67, 10.72, 10.65, 12.17, 10.19, (15.98), 9.81, 10.34, 11.45, 11.19, 13.11, 11.07, 10.91, 12.96, 10.55, 12.71, 10.60, 11.92, 10.33, 12.03, 9.80, 11.25, 10.89, 10.21, 9.84, 9.29, 11.04, 9.77, 10.20, 10.05, 9.37, 9.07, (8.67), 8.83, (8.50), 10.51, 8.90, 11.04, 9.83, 14.03, 11.94, 10.73, 12.79, 11.18, 10.19, 10.93, 9.31, 11.40, 11.39, (14.38), 10.88, 10.67, 12.32, 13.23, 11.72, 11.37, 12.27, 12.24, 9.91, 10.02, (15.51), 12.00, 11.37, 11.59, 10.89, 11.21, 11.49, 11.57, 13.42, (17.20), 9.85, 12.07, 10.07, 11.63, 9.91, 11.05, 12.14, 10.28, 11.15, 9.41, 9.49, 11.92, 9.26, 10.73, 13.36, 10.58, 9.55, 10.62, 10.45, (8.77), 12.04, 12.47, 11.73, 10.83, 9.53, 11.37, 10.93, 8.95, 10.22, 9.69, 13.58, 11.74, 13.35, 10.99, 11.60, 11.42, 12.00, 11.24, (8.62), 9.86, (20.55), 10.08, 10.41, (8.02), 12.46, 12.58, 10.53, 9.06, 12.52, 10.42, 10.95, 10.84, 10.19, 10.77, 9.00, 12.07, 9.91, 11.37, 11.80, (7.73), 12.25, 11.19, 10.55, 11.05, 11.03, 12.17, 10.37, 11.87, 13.83, (15.21), 13.47, 11.39, 13.41, 10.44, 12.41, 13.32, (14.65), 9.85, (16.83), (14.43), 12.59, 10.13, 10.56, (15.49), 11.19, 13.55, 10.83, 10.58, 13.37, 10.24, 11.33, 12.02, 10.47, (8.07), 13.14, 12.24, 12.68, 12.12, 10.33, 8.79, 10.31, 9.89, 10.08, 10.98, 11.24, 10.85, 10.99, (17.05), 13.17, 11.09, 9.21, 12.62, 13.00, 13.29, 11.83, 9.50, 14.13, 9.41, 11.95, 13.33, 11.73, 11.01, 9.90, 11.22, 10.20, 11.45, 9.45, (7.86), 10.72, 10.20, 10.10, 10.04, 10.48, 12.61, 10.73, 9.86, 10.45, 10.39, 10.47, 12.57, 9.09, 8.97, 9.64, 10.93, 10.97, 11.05, 10.26, 10.94, 11.44, 9.01, 11.41, (8.52), (8.49), 12.05, 9.63, (8.70), 10.42, 9.65, (7.42), 11.12, 10.35, 8.79, 9.51, 8.87


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 18, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 90/90
best time: 10.52
worst time: 16.55

current avg5: 14.40 (σ = 1.16)
best avg5: 12.16 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 13.21 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 12.93 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 13.47 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 13.48


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 18, 2011)

Holy crap. The qcube-disco is so freaking confusing...


45.384 (36.159) 39.893 46.542 (1:03.575) => 43.94
(1:51.096) 57.218 1:03.406 1:00.065 41.165 1:05.386 1:10.887 45.384 (36.159) 39.893 46.542 1:03.575 => 55.352

::EDIT::
1:00.065 41.165 1:05.386 (1:10.887) 45.384 36.159 39.893 46.542 1:03.575 50.874 50.21 (32.48) => 49.925

::EDIT2::
41.165 1:05.386 (1:10.887) 45.384 36.159 39.893 46.542 1:03.575 50.874 50.21 (32.48) 34.37 => 47.356


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Holy crap. The qcube-disco is so freaking confusing...
> 
> 
> 45.384 (36.159) 39.893 46.542 (1:03.575) => 43.94
> ...


 
what event?


----------



## joey (May 18, 2011)

http://mzrg.com/js/qcube-disco.html


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 18, 2011)

First Sub-2 Megaminx Ao5: 1:59.83


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

New OH single: 34.78 on my first real solve of the day. (On anything, not just OH)
I'm not good at OH, but I'm getting better =D
EDIT: my F2L and cross was 20 seconds, than LL was about 15.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

3x3 2H single! 13.13 (unlucky number)
I am really liking this Alpha CC. OH single and 3x3 Single PBs in the same hour from the same cube???


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 3x3 2H single! 13.13 (unlucky number)
> I am really liking this Alpha CC. OH single and 3x3 Single PBs in the same hour from the same cube???


 
What do you average in 3x3 and in OH?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What do you average in 3x3 and in OH?


 
3x3 about 18
OH about 40


----------



## unirox13 (May 19, 2011)

First legitimate sub-25 3x3 average of 12. By legitimate I mean; I did not look at the cube while I was scrambling, after the last move I covered the cube so that I couldn't see it. I sat it down covered and then started my inspection timer, 15 second inspection and the started the solve.

Session Average: 24.64
σ: 2.57
Best Time: 21.38
Worst Time: 29.53
Individual Times:
25.18, 26.76, 21.70, 24.00, 25.91, (21.38), 27.14, 23.46, 25.68, (29.53), 24.59, 21.93

1. 25.18 B' R' D R2 F B' D U B' F2 R L B2 D' L U' R2 D L' B' D2 U R2 U B
2. 26.76 D' F R U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D' B2 U' F2 B L2 F2 L D L' B' R2 B' U'
3. 21.70 R L2 F' U F2 U' L' U' L2 B2 R' B2 U R L D B' D2 U2 L U2 F' U2 L2 U2
4. 24.00 D L' F L' R' F2 D R2 L U R2 U D' F R' L2 D' U2 B R' U B U2 D2 R'
5. 25.91 B2 R2 D F' D' U R2 F B2 R2 F2 U' L' F2 R' B' D B U B2 L2 R F L2 D
6. (21.38) U' F D2 R' D B L' F2 B2 L' R' D' B R B2 F2 U' L D2 R' F' D' B2 U2 F
7. 27.14 U2 D' B U R L D R2 L U2 B D' B2 U D2 B' D B U' R2 L' U' L2 R2 D2
8. 23.46 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U F2 R2 B' U2 B2 F2 U D L' F' D' B' U' F2
9. 25.68 B2 R F D F B2 U' R' L' B D' U2 F2 R F' U' F2 D B L' U' F' U' R' D'
10. (29.53) D' R U2 D2 R' F' U2 B R2 D L' B2 U2 L F' B U' B' L' U R U' L' F L2
11. 24.59 L2 U' L' F D U' R' F R2 D U' R D' L2 U D2 R' U B2 U B' R D2 U' R
12. 21.93 R2 L' B U2 L' D2 R F' B2 L2 R B' L' U' D2 L U2 L B' F U R' L' D2 B2

Roux


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 3x3 about 18
> OH about 40


 
You are that slow in OH? Practice dude! It's an awesome event.


----------



## Julian (May 19, 2011)

0.83 Jb perm :3


----------



## Vinny (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> You are that slow in OH? Practice dude! It's an awesome event.


 
Haha my OH is over a minute.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> You are that slow in OH? Practice dude! It's an awesome event.


 
<<Implying that 27 avg OH isn't slow.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 19, 2011)

> 0.83 Jb perm :3


Nice Julian :tu. I can barely sub 1.
You use your left index for F' right?


----------



## Evan Liu (May 19, 2011)

4x4
All had at least OLL Parity except the 48 (no parity).

Average of 5: 57.18
1. (48.22) Rw2 F' Uw' L B2 Fw2 Rw' U2 B Rw2 L' R2 Fw B F2 L B L D' Rw' L' D2 Fw R F2 Fw' U' R2 U2 D' Uw2 F' R2 Fw Rw2 R' F R' B2 R
2. 58.83 F Fw2 U' D' Fw2 F2 Rw D R' U R' Rw' F' R' Fw' U2 B2 F D2 Uw U2 Rw' R' D' B2 R L2 Fw' U Fw L F L' D2 B Rw2 U' L B U
3. (1:02.87) L Uw R' F Uw U' Rw2 F Fw' R2 Uw' B' Fw' Rw' Uw' Rw' U' B U F' B' Uw' D2 R' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 D F2 L B' F' Rw D' Fw2 Rw B R2
4. 59.97 L' R Rw U2 Rw L2 Fw2 Rw D2 U' L U' Rw R2 F D2 Fw2 L Rw2 D' F Rw2 Fw2 F' L Rw' F' U2 B2 F' Uw' Fw U2 D2 Fw' B' Rw Uw2 U2 D'
5. 52.74 Uw' B' R' D2 Rw' D2 Uw R2 Fw F2 U F U2 Fw2 D B' F' Uw U' B D2 Fw2 L' Uw2 F R2 Rw B' D B' L2 Fw2 U' F' R2 F Fw D F' R


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2011)

What's up with all the noobs who turn fast but can't even manage a simple sub-12 average?


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2011)

qqwref said:


> What's up with all the noobs who turn fast but can't even manage a simple sub-12 average?


 
I just got my first sub 17 average of 12!!!


----------



## JackJ (May 19, 2011)

4.08 2x2 avg 12 stackmat.



Spoiler



1. (2.86) R' F' R F2 U2 
2. 3.78 U' F U' F U2 F' R2 U' F' U 
3. 4.66 R U2 F R' F' U F' R F2 U' 
4. 5.47 F U F' R2 F U2 F U2 F2 U' 
5. 5.02 R2 F' U' R U2 R F2 U' R U' 
6. (6.90) R' U2 R U' F U2 F2 R' 
7. 3.25 U R2 U R F2 R' U R F' 
8. 3.78 F2 R' U R2 F' R U2 R 
9. 3.27 F R2 U F U2 R2 F' R U' 
10. 3.43 F R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 F U2 
11. 4.61 R U F2 R U' F2 R F' U2 
12. 3.52 U2 F2 U F' U R2 U2 F' R' U'


----------



## Julian (May 19, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Nice Julian :tu. I can barely sub 1.
> You use your left index for F' right?


Thanks, and yep.


qqwref said:


> What's up with all the noobs who turn fast but can't even manage a simple sub-12 average?


 Might this be directed at me? If so, well, I just started looking ahead in my solves, and I'm working on it


----------



## RaresB (May 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> <<Implying that 27 avg OH isn't slow.


 
I think this is the 10th time Hershey commented on someones bad OH times to make himself feel better and then Ryan comments saying that Hershey sucks and isn't that good he just practices OH more. It's getting pretty annoying and it's not helping anyone. Please stop


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> I think this is the 10th time Hershey commented on someones bad OH times to make himself feel better.
> snip
> It's getting pretty annoying Please stop



Agreed. It needs to stop.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2011)

Average of 5: 10.879
1. 9.998 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 B' F2 L' R' D2 F U B' L2 F L2 B' F' R' L B2 R' F B2 U2 
2. 12.196 F2 D' F B2 U' B U' R L' B2 L2 F2 U2 D' B' F' U F' D L2 R2 D' U' F' U' 
3. 10.444 F2 R U2 L' U' B2 U2 L' F D' U L U L2 F2 D U2 L' U R' L' D L2 D' R2 
4. (12.923) B D2 U2 R F2 L B U' D R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 B2 D' B' L R D' F D2 B L 
5. (9.596) L' F2 D2 L2 F' R' B2 F' R F' L' U2 F2 D B' R D B2 R L D' U L D U'


----------



## clincr (May 19, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Average of 5: 10.879
> 1. 9.998 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 B' F2 L' R' D2 F U B' L2 F L2 B' F' R' L B2 R' F B2 U2
> 2. 12.196 F2 D' F B2 U' B U' R L' B2 L2 F2 U2 D' B' F' U F' D L2 R2 D' U' F' U'
> 3. 10.444 F2 R U2 L' U' B2 U2 L' F D' U L U L2 F2 D U2 L' U R' L' D L2 D' R2
> ...


 
jfly?


----------



## EricReese (May 19, 2011)

Going CN again. Each session I got a bit faster, I can definately do better, ton of bad solves 

green



Spoiler



Session average: 20.74
1. 21.16[green] L' F2 B' R2 F R B L R2 D R2 D2 R' D2 B U2 D B2 F' L' U' D2 B2 F R2 
2. (26.96) D2 F2 U D2 R' F2 D R' B2 D U R' U2 R2 U2 B L R D L' B R' B' L' U2 
3. 18.90 U2 L' F' L' F' D2 L' B' U L' R' F' L' U' F U' D' R' U2 F' U L2 B D' B' 
4. 19.80 B U2 B' F U D2 B2 F' U2 D' L F2 D2 L U R' L2 D' U2 R B' L2 R B2 R 
5. 24.58 U' L U B R L2 B2 U D B2 F2 U' B U2 D L F U2 D2 L' F U2 B2 F2 U2 
6. 15.65 B' L F R L' B F2 L' F' D2 F' R2 L2 D' U2 R' F2 L2 U' B F R' F' D R 
7. 22.30 L U' D L R B' R' U R' L2 B' F' R' F B' D2 R U R' L2 B2 D L' R2 D 
8. 19.80 L2 D2 U2 R L2 B' D' U' F' B L' R U2 D R' L U2 B L' U B F' L' B' R 
9. 24.94 D' L' B' L2 D U L F D' F' B' R' B F U2 D2 L2 U B2 D R' L2 D' R2 F2 
10. 16.66 D2 L2 R' U B R L' B2 L R' D2 B' L2 U' F B' D' L' U F' D' R F2 D2 R 
11. 18.60 B2 R' B L' B2 F' D' L' D2 F L' D L' D' F' B2 U' D' R U2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 
12. 18.97 U D' B U2 B2 U' R' L2 B2 D L2 D2 U' R' F2 B' L' U' B' R2 B' D U' R F2 
13. 20.77 U D' L' B' D L2 U2 R U' L2 F2 R' F B' L' D' U L R F L U2 F2 R2 F2 
14. 23.58 U B' R' L2 B L' F D2 B' R2 U L' D' U R D U' F' R F R2 U L U' R' 
15. 21.72 F L2 B F2 D F' L U' B L' B' L2 R D2 U' L F2 B' L2 R D2 U' F D' U' 
16. 19.22 R2 D L' D B' F R' U D2 F2 U L2 B F D L2 F' D F R2 D R2 L F' R 
17. 19.25 B2 D' F' L' B2 F2 L2 F2 B U R2 L' D2 U R' F U B L2 F L2 R' F L2 F 
18. 20.32 L' F' L' D L D2 L D R' L' U F U L' R2 F D R' U2 B2 D' R' U B L 
19. 18.38 F2 B' D F' B2 R D' R' U' F R L2 D L' B F2 U B' F L' D' U' F D2 R2 
20. 22.23 B' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F' R B2 U D' F B R' B' F D R2 L2 U' 
21. 24.94 R' D' R2 U2 F' B2 U' R2 U2 L' D U2 R' L' B2 F' L' R' D' R D2 F' D2 L2 F' 
22. 20.47 R2 D2 F2 L' B' R B' D2 L' R' F2 U L2 R F2 B' L2 U F' U F R2 U F' B' 
23. 19.55 B U' R2 L2 B R2 L' F' D' F2 U2 L D U' L2 D' F' L2 D L R' D2 B L D' 
24. 17.53 R D' F' B2 L2 R2 U' D' F2 R F2 U B' D2 B2 R U2 D2 B U2 D2 R D B' L' 
25. 20.91 B D' R L' U2 D2 B' D' U2 F L2 U F2 L2 F' R' L' U2 R' L' U' B R' L B 
26. 21.38 D U F U' D2 B' L' F2 U' F L B' F D2 F' R' D U' B2 R2 F D B L2 D 
27. 23.09[started doing wrong OLL] D F2 R' B2 D' B' D2 R' B2 R2 B' R2 F D' R U F2 B U' B' F L' F U2 D' 
28. 18.63 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L' B R2 B2 L' D2 B' F' D' F2 U2 B2 D U R' U' L' D' U' L 
29. 20.18 F' U L' U2 L' U2 D2 B' D2 F B U' L' U B2 U B L2 B' D R2 L B' L' U 
30. 18.86 F2 B L F' D' F2 U' R2 F B R' L D2 F D R' L2 B' F2 L R2 D B2 R F' 
31. (15.15) B L D U' L D' L' U F' L' F' L' F L' U2 L R F' B U2 R2 L2 B2 F U' 
32. 21.78 B F D2 F2 R U2 D R F' B' R F D' U L2 U D2 F2 L2 D F' D B2 U' D 
33. 17.25[PLL skip] L' B U' L U D' L U2 D' B' F2 R2 F L2 R' U' B R2 L' U2 R2 U' B L' U' 
34. 20.69 F' R B F' R' U L2 D2 B' D U2 R L' D F' B D U R2 B U2 F2 L U' F' 
35. 19.34 F' R2 L' B F' U F2 R' B R2 D' U R F2 B R2 L B' F D' B2 R' D F' L 
36. 23.25 L2 R U F' U2 B' D2 B2 D F' U2 F2 R2 B U' B' D' F2 B2 U2 B F' R L2 F2 
37. 25.55 D R2 U' D L2 U B2 R B2 R' D2 R' L2 B' U' D' L D L' B' U D R2 D2 U2 
38. 19.27 F' R2 L B' U B' L2 B U F B' R2 D B D' R' B D R' F2 R2 F D2 L B2 
39. 18.96 U2 F D2 L2 D' U2 B' F U2 D R2 B2 F' U F2 B' L' U' B L2 U2 D' B R2 D 
40. 19.44 D2 F' U' L R D' L' D' F U D' R' U' B R' D' U' R2 L U' D' F2 L' F' B2 
41. 21.80 L R2 B2 D U2 B R' F L' U2 R' F U2 L D' L2 R F D' F2 B U' B L2 D 
42. 24.33 B L' B2 L2 F L' D' F R' B U2 D F' L' F D' B L' R' D2 R L2 U' F' D' 
43. 21.08 F' R F L2 D2 L' B2 U R2 U2 L F' D R' B L' F' R' B' U' R B R2 F2 L' 
44. 20.46 L D F R2 U' R L' B2 R2 B L' R D2 F2 U B' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B F2 D F2 
45. 20.46 D F U2 L' B' D R2 L2 D F2 D' L R2 B' U2 L U L2 R F2 D L B R' U 
46. 24.34 R2 F R L U2 F L D R L U2 L F2 U' D2 B L' F2 R2 L F R U' L2 F' 
47. 19.97 B' L2 F2 L' B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 R D F' U' D' L2 U' B D L2 U F2 D' U2 F' 
48. 20.53 D2 F' R2 U' B2 U B F U' B' D2 L U' B U' R U' B D B2 R' F2 U B2 R' 
49. 23.35 U' F' D' L' U' R' D2 L2 B R D U L2 U2 D2 L' U F2 U2 R L B2 D' R B2 
50. 21.25 F L' R D' B U2 D2 F L' U F2 D' B2 L U L2 R' B2 F' L' R2 D2 B F U2



red



Spoiler



Session average: 20.27
1. 20.66 U2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U R' L' B2 L2 F2 R F2 U F2 B' R B F R D2 U' 
2. 16.13 L B L B' U2 F L2 F L' D R2 F L D R2 U D' B L F R2 U2 L B' D2 
3. 21.53 D2 B2 U2 R' B D' L U' B D F' L2 B U' D2 F2 B2 D F' R B' U2 R L' U2 
4. 17.65 L' R' B L2 F2 L2 U D' B U R2 U' B L' B' D2 F' R L B' F2 U B2 L2 U 
5. 19.38 B U2 F' B R2 D' R' D' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 D' B R2 D' U' R D2 R2 D' B R2 L 
6. 17.96 D2 L2 F B U2 B' D R2 U' F' D2 B2 R' U F2 D F' B2 L' R2 F U' F' D R' 
7. 19.16 F' L2 B L' R' B2 U F2 L R2 B F2 R' B D' L U2 R L B2 R' L2 B2 L2 R 
8. 19.49 D2 R2 U2 R D' L2 D2 L F R' B2 L' F2 R' D2 F R L U' L2 U L D' U' B 
9. 24.86 L' R B2 U2 R2 L' U' D R' B D R2 U' L B' D B' L D2 R' D U' B' R D' 
10. 20.53 L2 B' U F' L' D U2 L2 U F' L' U' R2 D U' L B U B L2 R U' F2 D' R2 
11. 21.44 U2 F2 R D' F2 B R2 F U2 L' D2 F L R F L2 U F R2 U' D2 R D' B2 U' 
12. 16.77 U' D2 R D' L' D B2 D2 B D' R F' U' B' D' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L F2 B' R' L 
13. 18.90 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' D F' R' L F L R2 B L' D R F' R' F2 U' L' D' R U' 
14. 20.33 R' L2 B U B2 R D' F L' B' L2 B2 L' U2 B' F' D F D L' B2 D B' D R' 
15. 16.72[OLL skip] B R' U' F' B2 R L' B D2 F' L2 F' R' D F2 U R2 D' U' L2 D' R L' D2 B2 
16. 24.11 D' U B2 R F' U2 L B R2 D2 R' L B D L U' R F' L' D2 R' B' R2 U' F 
17. 17.90 L R' F R2 U F D2 U B2 L' U' D2 L' R' F U' L B' D B2 D' L' U D L' 
18. 21.05 L U2 L2 R' F' R F' U F2 B' D U L' R2 D2 L2 B R' U2 D' L2 D B' U2 D2 
19. 23.18 U' B R D' B2 D R' L2 B F' U F L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 D B' L 
20. 20.58 L' F2 R' D F' B2 L2 F' D B L' U2 D F' L' D' R' B R' L U' F B U B' 
21. 20.36 B' F2 D B' R2 F2 U D2 B' F2 R' F2 U L' D2 F R D2 L2 B L' F2 R2 F2 D2 
22. 22.05 B' U2 F2 D' U2 R2 L' B U' R' L' D' U F' L U D' B2 L2 F' D2 U L' U' B2 
23. 22.71 F B2 D2 B' U R2 D' F' L2 R2 B' U B R' L B F' D F U' L R2 U L' B' 
24. 18.72 U2 B' F U' F R' F2 L' U' F2 B' D F2 R B U' B' U B' R2 D' L2 F2 R U2 
25. 20.31 L' F2 D' F2 D' L R B F D F' B2 L' D' R U B' F R2 B2 D' U' F' B D2 
26. 18.68 B R F' R2 U B D U2 B D R2 F L F2 B D2 U' R2 L2 F' U' D R' D' L 
27. 20.86 L2 U F U B2 U L2 R F' B2 D' L F' R L2 D' L' R2 D L R2 D2 F D2 L 
28. 18.93 B' L2 U' F B2 U F' D' L2 B' L' U D' L2 R' U' L' D2 U' L2 R2 F2 R B' F 
29. 24.69 U' D' F' R L F L U2 L' U' R2 L' U F U' L U2 B' U2 F' U' D F2 L2 D 
30. (15.91) U F D2 B2 D' R L' U2 B L R' F2 L' U2 L2 D' L R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U R2 F 
31. 21.52 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 U' D2 B' L2 R F2 L D' F U2 F' U B L2 
32. 19.00 U R' U B' R' F' U' R' L2 D R2 B D L D2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' 
33. 18.69 D2 L' F L' R F L B L B U F L' D B F' R B' L' R' U' F2 U2 L U 
34. 20.72 B' D' L2 D B2 R2 B L2 D' U2 F' B2 R' F2 L2 R F D' U' L U2 F L' D' B' 
35. 20.63 L2 R B U' R D' B2 D' B' L' F D' B F2 R2 U2 R U F' B' R2 L F' L2 B' 
36. 19.97 L' D2 R' B' D B L' U2 B L2 D2 F2 R U B' F2 U2 D2 B' D2 U B2 U2 F D' 
37. 20.04 R D2 L' F2 L F2 D' L B' D' U' B2 U' B D' B2 R2 F' B2 D2 U' R F R2 D 
38. 20.33 U2 B' R' F L' F' U' D L' D' R D2 F2 D' R' B U' R U2 L U2 R2 D' L' F' 
39. (26.19) F' L B' R2 U B' U2 R L' D U' L' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F D' B2 R D' L' B2 F' 
40. 19.87 U2 L U2 F2 L' B' D2 U R' F' L' D' B2 D2 F D2 L2 F U2 F' U B2 L D' R 
41. 18.34 R2 F2 L F2 D2 F' R' B' D L' R F D' U' L' R' D2 R' U B R' D B' F L2 
42. 19.71 U B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R D F' B' U D F L' F2 U2 D R U2 L' D2 R2 L 
43. 21.55 B' L R2 F' R' F B' U F2 B2 L D F L' U' D' B2 U R F' R2 L F2 D F2 
44. 22.88 B2 F2 U F U R D R' L' U' F' D L' B F2 D2 F2 L D' B' F2 U R2 F2 R2 
45. 17.06 D2 L' B' D2 B' F U B' L F2 R F2 L B' D2 U2 R' B2 D' R' B2 L F' R2 U2 
46. 20.14 L B' R2 U2 F' L U2 F2 L' F2 U' L R2 U2 D F2 L2 R U B' F' L D' U' F' 
47. 19.63 F' R2 U' D F2 L D2 L' F L R' F' D2 F' L' R2 F B2 R D' R' F' D L2 F2 
48. 22.16 U' R' U' D F' B2 L2 D' F2 B R2 B2 F' U B' R' B D' F2 R' B2 F' D' L2 R' 
49. 19.69 R2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 B L' U' F2 L' U L' B2 D' R' D' F D' R2 B U2 F2 L' D' 
50. 25.31[red] B F' L' R D' B' D F U L2 B' F' R2 U B' R2 U2 R2 F L D B F D L'



blue



Spoiler



Session average: 19.69
1. 20.69 R' D2 U L' B' D L' F2 U' L R F2 U2 L' R2 D L2 U2 R U' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 
2. 17.69 F U2 F2 R B2 L2 D F' R F D R' D2 L' B U' L2 D2 U2 B U' D R F D 
3. 19.84 L R2 D' U' B' L2 U2 D L' D B F' D2 F' L B' F R' U' B R2 U' F2 U' B2 
4. 20.46 U F2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 L U R' L' U R L B' U2 R2 L' D2 U2 L R2 D2 U L 
5. 18.86 F' L2 B' L' B2 U' B F U' R2 F2 R L F' B2 D2 U' B' R L' U' F' R L B2 
6. 22.25 L' D' R U F R U2 D2 F B2 L B L' D2 L' D' U' R' F U B2 F L B' U 
7. 19.63 F L2 D' B' F2 D B2 U' B2 F' D' R D R' L2 F' R U L R D R2 D U2 L' 
8. 20.22 U2 B' F' L' U2 R2 B L2 F2 L F' B' D R D' R' F2 D U B R' L' F R' D' 
9. 19.53 U' D2 L2 U2 B' L U2 F2 U B L U2 L' D2 F' L' U B2 D2 R' B2 L' R2 D U2 
10. 16.68 B' D2 U' R' D' F2 D L' R B' L' R F D' B2 L2 D2 U2 F' D B2 U R D' B2 
11. 19.83 F' U' L U2 B' D2 F' R' L F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D F D2 R2 U R U2 B' L B 
12. 19.62 F2 R' F' U L2 U D B U D R2 L2 D' U R L' B' R' L D' F2 D' B R' B' 
13. 18.11 D2 R' L B2 R' D' F2 B2 U R U' R F2 L U2 R' B R B' L' D F' R L F 
14. 19.55 F2 R D' B2 R2 F2 U' R B' U R2 D2 L2 R' B' R D2 R2 U' D2 B D2 B L F 
15. 18.46 R U F R U2 F2 U' L' D U' B2 D' B' R2 D' R2 F2 R' U' F2 B' D' B2 R' B 
16. 19.50 U B2 R U2 L2 B U2 L U B2 L2 F2 L' F D F2 B2 U' F2 U' D F D F' D 
17. 20.83 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 L R' F L F U' F D2 L' D U L2 R2 D B' U B D2 B' L2 
18. 19.83 B U' L' B2 R2 D' U' R B F2 U2 L2 F B2 R2 U2 R F' R B R U' R U F2 
19. 20.86 U F U R2 F2 L F' R' F' L' F R' D2 U' B' L' F2 U R2 U' R2 B U' R2 D' 
20. 20.71 L2 F B2 L R D B' U2 L2 U2 L F2 U' L' D' B' U2 D2 B' L' R' B2 F D' B' 
21. 20.20 U' L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R' F L2 R D2 L2 R F' U2 D' R D B' R U R' U2 F2 
22. 17.65 D R U2 F' U' R' D' B2 R L2 F2 B D U' R' F' L' R2 B' D' R2 F2 D U L 
23. 22.43 R2 L D B' F L' B' L2 R2 U L R2 F' U D2 R L D' R2 B2 U' B' F2 R2 U' 
24. 16.50 U L' R2 U2 F U' F' U B U' L U R L U2 F2 R D' F2 L' U' B' F' L B' 
25. 20.03 F' R' F' L2 R B2 F U' F2 L2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 D2 L' B F2 U2 R' U' R2 D 
26. 17.81 B2 D2 U R B2 D' F B2 R' F2 B2 D U F L' F' L2 R' U D L' R2 B' F2 R 
27. 20.36 B2 D2 U R B2 D' F B2 R' F2 B2 D U F L' F' L2 R' U D L' R2 B' F2 R 
28. 19.16 U2 R' B U2 D' F L2 F' B L R' U2 D' L' R' F' D R2 L2 B' U' R F L B 
29. 22.12 D2 F2 U' B2 L B' D U' B' D2 L2 R D' L' U F' L' B' D F2 R2 U' L R U 
30. 20.59 L2 F L2 R D' R2 U' L2 R U2 R' U B2 D' B F2 D2 B' U R U2 R B U2 D2 
31. 16.63 U' L R' U' L2 F' B U L' F L' U2 R' D' L2 U B2 D2 B L' U F' L2 R' D 
32. 19.83 U D R2 U D' L D U L R' U' L F D' B' F' R U2 D' R' D2 R F D2 B 
33. 18.44 F2 U F' U' R2 B' D R2 L U L F U' D R' L' F' U L' U' B L2 B L2 D 
34. 20.72 U' R' D F B2 L2 F2 U D' R' U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' F L F' D' U R2 L' 
35. 19.59 R2 U' R' U F D B2 F' D2 B D' U' R2 L2 F' D2 F2 R U' F' B' L2 F L' B 
36. 19.08 L F' B2 L' U2 L U' F2 U L' R' B F R2 U L' B2 R2 L2 F B2 U B F' U2 
37. 22.66 R F B2 U' F' B' D' B' R' L' D2 F B' U2 R2 D R2 L B' R2 D R L2 D R2 
38. 18.91 F B2 D' L F' B D2 U2 F U' L' F2 D' L R2 B2 F' L D2 L F2 R' D L R' 
39. 17.68 B' U2 D2 F' L' R2 D B2 L' B' F U' B' F' D L' R' D R2 B U2 B2 F' D' F2 
40. 19.09 R2 F2 U' D2 R B2 L F2 D L2 R2 U D2 F' D2 B' D2 F D' R B' D' L2 U2 L2 
41. 22.88 R2 B R' D2 R F' B2 R' D' U' L' D2 R2 D F D2 L2 B' F R' U R F' D' R2 
42. (14.93) L2 U' L F2 U' R' F2 U L2 B2 L' F' U' L2 F' D L2 B2 L D' U R2 F2 B' U2 
43. 18.13 R2 F' R' U D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D U2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 B' U2 L2 R' F2 U R 
44. 20.71 U' L' F' R2 D U L' F' L' R U B F2 U2 R2 B L B' L' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' D 
45. 18.61 U2 F2 B2 U R' U L' D U L' D' B2 F2 L' R' U D2 B' F' R' B R2 B2 R D' 
46. 20.69 F U' L' F' R L2 F D U B' L' R D2 U B2 R U B' L2 F2 R U2 L B2 R' 
47. 20.56 F' D2 B' D' U2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 D' B2 F' U L' U' D F' B2 R2 F L2 U 
48. 18.91 F L2 F' B2 D' U2 L B D L F2 B' L R' B F2 L' U L2 R' U L' F R' D' 
49. 21.77 U' F B D2 R' F2 D' L F' L' D B2 R F U' R' L D2 R F' D2 B' D2 B' U2 
50. (24.78[blue]) D U2 R' D F R2 L2 U B2 R B2 R2 F' D' L D2 R D' F' R2 U B D2 L2 U



orange



Spoiler



ession average: 19.56
1. 19.46[orange] B' U D F2 R2 D B' D L2 D' B L2 B2 L2 R' D2 B' R B2 F' L' R D U2 R 
2. 19.84 R' B2 U' B2 L' B2 R' L2 U2 F' B2 D2 L' U' B2 R L2 U2 R' U2 D F L' F' L' 
3. 23.43 D2 F2 B U2 D2 F2 R' L' B2 D F L U L B' F R' D' U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 L' 
4. 20.30 R F L2 D U L2 U2 D' R' L' F D F R2 D' F' R2 F' L' B' R L F' U2 L' 
5. 19.27 R L2 B U2 R' D L2 D' R' B' F' U2 F B2 U D R' U2 R2 U2 B F L' R' U' 
6. 18.18 R' D2 B2 R' U2 D' B F' U F R2 L' D' U' B' R2 F B R F2 L' U' R' L' U 
7. 18.03 L2 D' B' R D F2 L2 F D2 B U D' R L F' U B R' F B2 U' L2 B U' B2 
8. 17.08 B L2 D2 B' D' L2 U R2 D R' L B F2 D B D L2 R' D L R B F2 U2 R' 
9. (14.69) L' F2 L2 U L F' U' D B' R L2 F' B L' D2 B2 R D' L' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 
10. 18.92 F B2 U D R F' D2 B2 D B2 F2 U F' D U2 L' U D F' U D2 B' R2 U F' 
11. 21.72 L2 R' U F2 L' D2 F2 R B R D2 F2 R D' L' R F L2 B D2 L F R D' B 
12. 22.28 U F L' B' L2 F' D2 B R' D' B L U2 F' B2 U F D U2 B' F U2 R2 L' U' 
13. 20.68 D R D' L2 F B R' U2 B' D2 U' B2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F U' L' D F B R2 
14. 20.96 U' F' D2 U L2 B U R' F' R L' D2 L2 F' D' R D' L' U' L2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 
15. 18.50 B R B' F U' B2 F' D2 B2 D' U' L F2 B L2 D2 U' R L' U R' U L2 B' F' 
16. 18.77 U D B2 L2 B2 F' R' U2 B2 R' D2 B D U' F2 B D B2 F R2 L B' L' B R2 
17. 18.43 L2 F2 L D' U R' U2 L2 F' D' F2 L D2 U R2 F R B' D' U B' R' B U' L2 
18. 20.68 B2 L F' B L2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F B' U' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' 
19. 19.27 B2 F L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R D2 L2 R2 F2 U F B R2 F2 B' R' D2 L2 D' L' D2 U' 
20. 22.83 D R2 D2 U' F' D2 R' U B L' R' F L' D U R L D2 U' F' U F R B R 
21. 18.05 F L B' L' B2 R' U2 B U' F B2 U' L2 B2 L D' F R2 F' R L' F R2 D2 U' 
22. 19.75 L2 B U B F' D2 U' F' L2 U' D2 L U R B2 R L' B' R2 U2 R2 D U' F2 D' 
23. 15.38 B L2 D2 L' R' U D2 B2 L U' L2 F' U F U' B F' R2 D2 R F B' R2 F' U 
24. 23.69 U B' F R' F' U2 B L' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 U' F L' F2 U' D F2 R2 D' F R' 
25. 19.21 R B' D' U' B2 F' L F2 B' R' D R2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 L D R' U2 R U' F' B' 
26. 20.30 F U2 F L' R2 F U2 R D F B R U2 R' F2 B' R' L2 B F2 L U' D2 B' R' 
27. 18.36 F2 B D2 B' L U B' D2 U L F B' U L R2 B D2 R2 D' U L F2 D' F' R2 
28. 19.30 D' L' F' L2 R' F R2 U F2 U L2 U' B2 R U' L' F' L2 U2 F2 R L B2 D' R 
29. 20.91 D L D' L B2 D2 R B U' B D' F' U D' B F' U2 L' U F' U2 F2 R L' F' 
30. 18.94 L' B2 U' B' U D L R2 D' F2 L B' D' R2 L' U2 L F' D2 B D R' F2 L2 U' 
31. 23.28 L2 D' L U' D' L2 B2 F2 U2 D2 F D' U2 B' L R D U2 R' L2 F B' U' F D' 
32. 19.13 B' L' R2 B' F2 U' R2 D' B' L2 B L2 F' D' U2 R' U' D2 R' L F L D2 L2 R 
33. 19.60 L2 U D2 L D' F2 L' U R2 L2 D R' U L2 B R2 U' B F2 L B' D2 F D R' 
34. 16.25 U' R B' R D' U' R2 F D' U B' U B2 D' L U2 D' B2 D L2 U' F R2 F2 B2 
35. 21.38 B' L B' D2 L R2 F' R2 B D B2 L' U' L F' D R' L2 D2 L2 D' L' D U B 
36. 18.31 U' R D2 L R U' D F D' L B2 F' U F D F' U' D2 B F U' L' D2 R' F' 
37. 20.03 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B D' U2 R2 F D F L' F' D2 R2 U R F' D' F2 B2 R D' 
38. 18.06 U D2 L D B D R' L2 D2 B' R L' B' U F2 D' B L' F B' D F' D' F L2 
39. (24.22) L' R' B R' L' F2 R' U' L2 U R D' B2 F2 U2 L2 F' D U' B' F2 R F' D' B' 
40. 18.94 F D' U' L' D2 F D' U' F2 U B' R2 U B' U' B' D U R' L B2 D2 L' U D' 
41. 16.47 L U L B' L2 U2 F D U R L' D2 F D F' D' R U' F U2 D' B U R2 B2 
42. 21.09 B L D2 R' B F' D2 U' L2 U2 B' F U2 R2 U' R D L2 R2 D' U L' U L D' 
43. 17.27 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' D L B2 U D2 L D L U' F' L2 D F2 B2 D2 R B' U 
44. 19.68 R' B R' L B L U2 D L D R L' F2 L R' F2 D2 L' U D B2 U2 D' L' D' 
45. 21.66 U' D2 L2 U B2 D B R L' D B U' D2 B2 R B' U R' D' B' R2 D' U2 B' F2 
46. 20.52 F2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 L U2 B' U F' L2 F2 B2 D B2 F2 L' D2 R D U' R2 L B2 
47. 19.22 L' R' U' D L2 D F D2 U' R2 B' D2 R2 F' L' F2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F D F U 
48. 20.31 D2 B L2 B' D2 U F' D2 B2 F2 R2 B L B D2 L2 D F D2 B D B D U' L 
49. 17.33 U D' B U2 F U2 B' R' D2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D' U2 F R L' F2 D R D B L' 
50. 17.80 R2 F' D' B2 U B' F D2 U' B2 F' L' R F2 B2 R L' B U B L' B D2 R F'



I did it in those order. Now time for a CN ao100


----------



## Escher (May 19, 2011)

Average of 12: 6.64


Spoiler



1. 6.41 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
2. 5.62 R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R U R2 U R' U' R U R2 U2 R U' R 
3. (9.67) R U R U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U R U R' U R' U' R 
4. (2.94) U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R U R2 U' R U R U' R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R' U' 
5. 5.55 R U' R U2 R U R U R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R2 U2 R 
6. 7.06 R' U R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R2 
7. 6.86 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R 
8. 8.23 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R U R' U R' U' R U2 
9. 3.44 R U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' 
10. 7.51 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 
11. 7.59 R2 U R' U R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U2 R U R U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R 
12. 8.16 U' R U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U



OH, need to practice moar...


----------



## sa11297 (May 19, 2011)

My previous best for 3x3 bld was 5:56 seconds which I got yesterday. Today on my first attempt I got 5:08. then on my second attempt I got 4:05. This is awesome!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2011)

clincr said:


> jfly?



real 3x3.


----------



## clincr (May 19, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> real 3x3.


 
wtf. I will catch up. wats yo averages?

And to keep it on topic this is my accomplishment. lol accomplishment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k35YFqptMSY


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2011)

clincr said:


> wtf. I will catch up. wats yo averages?
> 
> And to keep it on topic this is my accomplishment. lol accomplishment.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k35YFqptMSY



dunno PB averages. regular average is about 14. PB single is 6.22


----------



## clincr (May 19, 2011)

it's amazing that youve had so many sub-10s and I've only had 2 yet we average the same.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 19, 2011)

2.30 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 19, 2011)

> 2.30 2x2 average of 12.


On video?
I just got a 2.95 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 19, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> On video?
> I just got a 2.95 2x2 average of 12.


 
Sadly no my camera died about a hour before this.


----------



## aronpm (May 20, 2011)

clincr said:


> it's amazing that youve had so many sub-10s and I've only had 2 yet we average the same.


 Ben is also a known liar.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 20, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Ben is also a known liar.



lolno.


----------



## oprah62 (May 20, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> lolno.


 
Proves his point again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> lolno.


 
So you haven't ever lied about your times?


oprah62 said:


> Proves his point again.


 
Hi sexy.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2011)

PB OH average of 12: *24.15*
Standard Deviation: 0.99
1.	(22.47)	
2.	22.66	
3.	23.24	
4.	25.73	
5.	25.05
6.	23.10
7.	24.23	
8.	25.40
9.	24.81	
10.	(31.98)	
11.	22.72
12.	24.60


----------



## BigGreen (May 20, 2011)

8.30, 9.33, 8.55, 9.65, (7.95), 8.77, 9.89, 8.47, (11.59), 10.31, 8.35, 8.31 = 8.99 avg12

[7:43:03 PM] ☆BigGreen: ladies
[7:43:05 PM] ☆BigGreen: i did it



Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.99 (σ = 0.71)
1. 8.30 U R B' U' R B2 F2 D' R L' U2 B2 D R' B F' U' R' U' L2 U F' U D2 L2 
2. 9.33 D2 R' F B2 R' L2 U D' L2 R2 D2 F D' F2 D2 B2 F R' D' U2 B D2 R D2 B 
3. 8.55 R U' D' F L' U' L F' L2 U B' U F2 B2 R F' L2 D' L D2 F2 R' F2 L D2 
4. 9.65 L' D' U F' U F R2 D U R L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L D R B2 D2 B' D' L F2 R' 
5. (7.95) R' F2 D2 U R D2 L' F2 U L' R B2 F2 U' F L' R B2 R' D R' F2 L B F' 
6. 8.77 U F2 U' F2 R L2 U2 B D2 U2 B' L U' F B2 R2 D B F U' L2 D' U B L 
7. 9.89 R B' L F2 R D F' U' B' F2 D2 B' L2 D' B R U' F' D' U' R2 B2 U2 B' U 
8. 8.47 D L2 U2 F' R B' R' B D2 F' L B L' B' U' F L D L B L D2 F U2 R 
9. (11.59) D L' U L B' D' R2 D F2 D2 U2 L' B F' U2 R' U B D' L F R U' B U2 
10. 10.31 U' F U L D R L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U F' L' U R' B U' L2 R' B' F R' D' U 
11. 8.35 D' L2 F2 D' R D R' U' D2 F' U' D' B' D R' U2 L' R B D F' R' D B2 D' 
12. 8.31 U2 D' R' U' F U' B2 R2 F' L2 D B2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 B' F' L F2 B' R' U B'


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2011)

You are such a roux beast!

Are you going a competition anytime soon?


----------



## BigGreen (May 20, 2011)

i should be going to nats this year


----------



## ZamHalen (May 20, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 8.30, 9.33, 8.55, 9.65, (7.95), 8.77, 9.89, 8.47, (11.59), 10.31, 8.35, 8.31 = 8.99 avg12
> 
> [7:43:03 PM] ☆BigGreen: ladies
> [7:43:05 PM] ☆BigGreen: i did it
> ...


 
Ficken crazy roux.

New OH PB average of 12 first sub-40
Average of 12: 39.05
1. 39.18 F' D L' U' D F' R B2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R B' R D' B' D' U R2 D' U F' L 
2. 39.67 F' U2 R2 U' F' B' U' R L2 B' U D' R B' R' L2 D2 F' L' F R' F' D' L2 D' 
3. 38.23 D' R' D R' B2 U D' L2 B' U2 L R' B2 R L' D2 R B' L2 B' D2 R D' B U 
4. 33.91 L' U' R' U2 B F' U2 R' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L U2 F B2 R' B D2 B2 D2 F D F' 
5. (1:18.20) U2 D B F2 D U' L U' B2 L' F2 U2 F D' R L2 F2 D R U F L U R2 B 
6. 37.49 R2 L2 D R U L2 F2 R' L' F2 R2 B D2 R' B2 L2 D U2 R2 U' B R' D' R2 U' 
7. 44.26 B R' D' U' R D2 B R' U2 R2 U' B' U' D' F' B U' R2 U L2 R' D2 L2 R F' 
8. 35.69 U B R' L2 F' R F' D' B' U2 F' R' B F2 L' B R2 F2 L' R B2 D' R F' D2 
9. 40.12 D' F' B' L' U2 D' F' B2 U B' U2 B L2 U2 D' B' L' R' U' R2 D2 U F2 U' F 
10. 40.49 U' B' F2 L' B2 R' D' R' B L' F2 L F2 L D2 L2 F2 R U2 D R' L F' U F' 
11. 41.50 B' L' R2 B2 F' L B D L D U B2 F U' B' F2 D2 R B L' U' B U' F2 R 
12. (33.18) D' B2 L' R F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L' F R2 B2 D L2 F' B R' U F' U' B'
Maybe Average of 5: 38.46 last 5 solves.


----------



## Vinny (May 20, 2011)

2:00.81 average of 12 for 5x5. So close to sub 2!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> i should be going to nats this year


 
:OOOO


----------



## Xishem (May 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> :OOOO



Yeah. Too bad I can't make it to nats this year :/ I wanna see that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Yeah. Too bad I can't make it to nats this year :/ I wanna see that.


 
Unacceptable.


----------



## Xishem (May 20, 2011)

College > Nats

(kind of)


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> You are such a roux beast!


 
How is he that fast at roux? 0__0
Does he use some 300 algorithm subset that reduces the number of steps it takes to solve the cube?
Didn't Waffo say something like that in his CubeCast episode?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 20, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> i should be going to nats this year


 
I love you so much.




Hershey said:


> How is he that fast at roux? 0__0
> Does he use some 300 algorithm subset that reduces the number of steps it takes,
> didn't Waffo say something like that in his CubeCast episode?



Practice bro.


----------



## Xishem (May 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> How is he that fast at roux? 0__0
> Does he use some 300 algorithm subset that reduces the number of steps it takes to solve the cube?
> Didn't Waffo say something like that in his CubeCast episode?


 
How is anyone so fast with CFOP? Roux has a lower average move count than CFOP, so why shouldn't it be just as fast, if not faster?


----------



## BigGreen (May 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Does he use some 300 algorithm subset that reduces the number of steps it takes to solve the cube?


 
nope, as thom described it i use "vanilla roux"


----------



## hipsterlover (May 20, 2011)

got my first sub 30 average on the 3x3 today. i only know 2 look oll and 2 look pll so i'm pretty proud of myself.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> How is he that fast at roux? 0__0


45 moves / *5 tps* = 9 seconds

That's the trick.


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> "vanilla roux"


 
What is this, I can't even (understand) what your saying...
I need to listen to that episode with waffo again.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> How is he that fast at roux? 0__0
> Does he use some 300 algorithm subset that reduces the number of steps it takes to solve the cube?
> Didn't Waffo say something like that in his CubeCast episode?


He isn't even color neutral. White block with orange on D.


----------



## BigGreen (May 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What is this, I can't even (understand) what your saying...


 
it just means plain roux. not many tricks just plain.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2011)

Average of 5: 21.18
1. 20.25 D U2 F2 B' R F' R B R D' L B' L' U F U' R2 F R D' B R2 F' U' D
2. 22.73 D2 B U2 B F U2 R' F' L2 U' D2 R U2 D R' F2 R' F2 L' D' U B2 L2 R2 B2
3. 20.55 L2 U D2 R D U' F' B' R' U L' D' U' B' F2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 R' L D F2 R'
4. (31.10) F' U D2 F2 D L' B U D B D2 L R' B' U2 R' L U2 F' R D B2 R' D R
5. (18.71) F R' D B F U B R2 L B' U' D2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 U2 R' L' D2 L2 D 

getting back some OH speed


----------



## EricReese (May 20, 2011)

pb ao100 and ao12. stackmatted color neutral. i counted the splits between the colors to make sure I wasn't favoring white/yellow, which you will see in the spoiler tag. The splits were pretty even. I am even more pleased with no sup 20 times, very pleased. I wish I could get CCT working, its a pain to enter in all these times

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.58
worst time: 19.93

current avg5: 18.05 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 15.86 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 18.09 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 16.55 (σ = 0.78)

current avg100: 17.16 (σ = 1.57)
best avg100: 17.16 (σ = 1.57)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.16
1. 17.71[orange] U D F2 U L2 U L R2 U B2 U R L F R D B U B F L2 F D' R' L' 
2. 16.56[red] L2 F' R U B U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 R F' D' R2 U' F2 D' L B' L2 R' 
3. 16.08[white] L2 B U R B' D' U2 R' F2 B R' B' D' B' D2 R2 L2 D' F' L D2 R2 U F' B' 
4. 17.80[red] L' D2 L B' R L B2 U' F' B' L' D2 R' L F' B' L2 U L F' L D' B D L' 
5. 16.09[green] L' R2 D2 L B' R2 D L' U' L' R U D F R' L F' L' U2 B L2 R2 F B2 L 
6. 19.05[blue] B F2 U2 B2 D2 F D L2 B2 F2 R' D' L2 U2 L' B U2 D B2 U' R2 L D' F' U2 
7. 18.72[blue] D' U2 F' L2 B R L F' D R' D2 R L B2 R2 U R2 B D' U' L B' F2 L2 U' 
8. 15.93[white] U' F D R2 B' U B R2 U2 F2 R' L B2 U L U D' R F B2 D B2 L F' B' 
9. 18.93[yellow] R2 D B R D' R D' L2 F R2 U L2 R' U D R B' U' F L' F U R F U 
10. 15.05[yellow] R' D2 R L F2 R' L2 D' F' L2 D2 L2 R U2 D R2 F' D2 F R' B' D' U F D' 
11. 19.86[green] L D R2 L F2 D' R F2 R' F2 R' L U2 L' U' B' F U' L' F B' L2 U2 L D 
12. 16.72[green] B' R' B F U D' L2 R2 F2 L F' R L2 B' R2 U2 B2 R' B L U' L2 R U' R' 
13. 17.19[red] D2 R2 L2 B' L D2 L B L' R B2 R2 U R' U2 B D2 L R D U2 B D B2 R' 
14. 18.28[red] D' U2 L2 F' D2 L' F' D' L' R B' U2 D2 R2 L' U' D L' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U 
15. 14.46[white] F' R2 L D U B2 L U L B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' L D B2 D' L' F B R' F D' 
16. 17.34[Orange] B' L' R2 B' R2 F D' U2 B U2 D L B F D F D U' B2 L' F' L' R' B' L' 
17. 17.80[orange] L' D R2 D2 F L2 U' F2 D' R2 L B U2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 L' D2 U2 B R' F2 L 
18. (13.58[white]) U F' L' R2 B' D' L D2 L D' B2 R2 B' F R2 U' R U2 B D L' U2 R B L 
19. 18.97[green] D2 B D B D2 L R2 F2 U' F R D2 B2 R' L2 B' L' D2 U' B' L2 B2 D2 B' L2 
20. 18.94[yellow] F2 R2 F2 D2 F' B' R2 F B2 U2 R2 D U B D2 R2 L F2 R' B' F R U R L2 
21. 13.90[red] L2 B D R B U2 F2 B U2 L F2 U2 R2 L' U B L' F2 U2 R2 F L' F D2 U' 
22. 15.84[blue] U2 B D' U' R2 U2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' R2 D' B' L' R2 D' U2 B F D2 
23. 16.05[blue] B D2 R' F' B2 D F2 L2 B' F D L' F L U F' R' U D' F' L2 R2 D' R2 F' 
24. 16.97[yellow] F R' F R D2 F L2 F U B2 L' B2 U B2 R' L2 F2 B2 R U' D B R' F2 R 
25. 18.15[orange] F D' F2 L U F2 R2 B D2 B' L D2 L D2 R2 L' U2 L2 B D F' U D2 R U2 
26. 18.28[orange] F2 R2 U' D2 B' R' D U2 L' D L2 F' L2 B2 D F U' L2 B' D B' U2 B' U L2 
27. 14.66[yellow] F' U F U2 F' R2 D L2 F R' F2 U' L2 U2 L F R2 D2 L' B L' B D' B' L' 
28. 19.16[blue] F' R B2 L' D2 U R L2 U F2 L R' U R U' B' U2 F U F2 D U B D2 R2 
29. 17.52[red] D' F2 B2 D B' L U' B L U2 R L2 U2 L R2 F' B2 L' B' F2 L' R' B' U2 F' 
30. 18.43[blue] D2 B2 D2 B2 U D2 R U2 R D R2 L' D U L2 R U' R' B' L' F2 B2 L' F2 U 
31. 17.38[blue] L R' F B' D' L' B' U B' R D2 R' D' L U2 D' F2 D U2 F L2 R2 B R' B2 
32. 14.25[blue] U' F2 B2 R' D2 R2 B R B' R' D2 B2 U' B U2 B F' U2 D2 R F D' F2 D U2 
33. 14.42[yellow] U' F' U B L R' B' D2 F' B D R' U' R2 B U D2 L2 F' R2 B' D B' L2 U' 
34. 18.83[red] R' B' R' F' D B2 U B R B' L2 R2 B' D' F B2 L B' L2 D2 U' L2 U' F' B' 
35. 15.77[white] U D2 B L2 B2 U R F' B' L U2 F R B2 U R' U2 R2 D L' F' B U' F2 U 
36. (19.93[green]) R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' U F B' R' U R' U2 L R' B' D' R2 U2 B' D U2 B' R2 
37. 13.91[white] U2 B R' L2 F' B2 U2 F B2 D L2 B F2 R F' B' L2 U L2 F' U2 L' U F B' 
38. 19.11[orange] L2 R2 U L D2 R B2 D' U' L' F B2 R2 D' B' R2 L2 B D' B L' R' D' L R2 
39. 14.90[white] B' U2 L D2 B2 R2 L F' U L2 B2 F L' R2 B F L U D' R2 F2 L2 R' D2 F' 
40. 18.84[blue] F' U2 L2 R2 F B2 U2 B U R D' B R U2 L' F U2 R' U L' B D2 R2 D R 
41. 18.90[green] F' U2 L2 R2 F B2 U2 B U R D' B R U2 L' F U2 R' U L' B D2 R2 D R 
42. 16.50[red] R' U' B' R2 B' R D' F' L2 R' D' L F R' L F' D' U2 B D2 L2 B2 R' L2 U' 
43. 17.44[yellow] R' D' U' F U' R2 D R L F B' U2 L' R2 D' B' U D2 R' B U' D' R' D' R 
44. 14.38[yellow] F2 L R B R D2 U F2 B2 L' R' B' F2 R' F2 U' B' R' D F2 L2 R2 D2 R' F' 
45. 18.06[green] B' U' B D2 R L U2 R L D' L F' U R2 L F B R2 U D' L B F2 L U2 
46. 17.26[white] D F L2 U R' U2 B D2 L R2 B L' R U2 B L' B2 U2 R F' D' F B R F 
47. 16.46[red] D U' B2 D' R' U B' R' L B L2 B2 L2 R' B2 D F L2 B2 L' U' L' D F2 B2 
48. 14.22[blue. dot OLL into PLL skip] U2 B' F' U' F2 D R F U B L R' D2 R U' D' F D' U2 F' B' L R2 B2 D2 
49. 18.47[white] R2 B' L' U2 R2 B U2 D2 B2 L R' B' F2 R' B' U2 B' F2 R' D2 L2 D U' R U' 
50. 18.41[red] D B R2 D' U R B F' L D' R' F B' D' R' U2 R2 L' U' R' F2 B' D2 U' L' 
51. 18.06[red] B L2 B2 U B' L' R' D2 B2 L' B' U B R D2 U F2 U2 B' R U L U' F2 B' 
52. 17.80[yellow] D' B U' D B U D2 R' D' L2 R' D2 F2 D2 F' U B R' L F2 R D' F U' L 
53. 16.75[green] B2 U L R F' U2 F2 L2 B F D' R2 D' B' F' D' F2 B2 L B' D' B' R2 U2 F2 
54. 17.97[red] U2 B2 R2 D L B' D2 R L2 D' L' F2 R F B2 U2 D' L' R2 B' L F R2 U D 
55. 15.55[white] R2 L F2 U R2 F L2 U2 F' U2 D B2 F2 L2 R U R' D2 B R2 U' F U2 B L 
56. 17.88[green] B' D F D' R' B2 L' F' D B F' U' R2 F2 B' L' U2 F' L R D2 L U L' R2 
57. 16.16[white] B' F' U2 R D2 R F' D2 L2 U F2 D' B' R' U2 B2 U2 L R' D2 R2 U F D2 U 
58. 16.83[yellow] U D' L2 U' B2 D B D L' B2 R2 U2 F B L B2 U2 D' R B U' D2 R2 L U 
59. 17.34[orange] B' U2 R2 L U R' D' F2 R D' F' U D R B' U' B' L' B2 L B' F' U L' F2 
60. 18.56[blue] D2 L' B2 L' U' B2 U B F L2 D2 U2 B U2 B L' D L' U2 R2 L2 F B' L' U2 
61. 17.13[orange] D2 L' B2 L' U' B2 U B F L2 D2 U2 B U2 B L' D L' U2 R2 L2 F B' L' U2 
62. 18.45[red] R' L2 U' L' F' D2 R U2 L B2 U' D' F R' L2 F' R U F L' F B2 R2 L D2 
63. 17.05 U R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U B D L' U' R2 F' R2 F L' D F' U' L' F D' B F2 L2 
64. 17.56[white] B2 R' U L R2 U' L B U D' F' L D2 L2 F2 U' L' F R B L' U2 D F L' 
65. 15.69[orange] B2 R' F' R' B2 L U F B' D F2 R2 L2 U2 B D U R U' L' U' B' F' R' F' 
66. 15.80[blue] F B' R' U2 L' R2 F' B' R' D B R' B2 D' F' L' R2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 R 
67. 17.83[red] R2 B L D2 L D' B2 U L' B2 U2 F' B2 R B2 F' D F D' B2 R U2 D2 R U2 
68. 15.77[yellow] L2 U' F U D R U' D R F L2 B' L D L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' R F2 R B2 R 
69. 16.65[green] B' R2 U2 F R2 U L D2 U' F R' B2 U' F D' L D2 R' D2 U' F2 U' L D U' 
70. 16.95[red] L' F R F U L2 R' U2 D2 R' F' R2 U L F B L R2 F' L D' F B2 R B' 
71. 17.05[green] F R' B' R' D2 U L' D' R' U D B2 F L' B F' L B L U2 L' B' L B' D' 
72. 18.21[white] U' F2 B2 U' D2 L' F' D L' B' U' D2 R2 U' B R2 B' L U B L' U2 B' L U 
73. 17.59[green] B D' F2 B2 U' F B' L' R F' B L' D F2 B L U2 L2 D R F L2 D' L' D2 
74. 15.55[green] B' L2 B F' R D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 U R L D2 L' F R' F2 D L2 F2 B' L D 
75. 16.58[white] F2 D' R' F' B' U2 L R2 B D2 B U B D L' U' L2 U2 D' L2 D F' U R' B' 
76. 15.38[yellow] R' D U' B R D2 B U' R2 L' D' B' U B R F2 D' B D' B2 F' U2 R2 B2 L 
77. 19.40[green] L U' F2 L2 R' D B2 D2 B' F2 D2 L' B2 L F D2 B' U L U D2 B F D2 F 
78. 19.65[orange] B' F2 L' U' B' R2 B2 L' U' F' L2 R B' D2 R D' L2 R' U' L2 F' B U L' R' 
79. 16.34[green] B2 U' R' B' U2 B' D F L2 D U' F' D R2 U' B' U2 F' R2 B' R2 F B' R2 B' 
80. 15.80[orange] B R' D' U L D F2 R2 L F' U D' B2 U R' F' R2 D R' F' D L' U F' U2 
81. 15.66[white] B F R2 F R2 L2 U' F' B2 R' D F' L B2 R D2 R2 F' R2 U2 D R2 D2 U B' 
82. 17.93[red] L2 R B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B L D U2 R2 D' R2 F U L2 B U2 B' D2 B2 L B U' 
83. 15.06[white] F' D2 L D' F2 U B D' R' B U' L F' R2 D' F2 L R2 B2 R2 B U2 D B2 F' 
84. 17.16[white] L' R U' B2 D2 U B R B' F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L R F' U2 R L F2 B L2 D' B 
85. 19.15[blue] R' U' D' R' L' U2 L D2 F L U B' F' R' B2 U2 L F U' L2 F2 B2 R' U D' 
86. 15.90[red] D2 B2 F R' L2 B2 D2 B' U R2 F2 R' B2 L F' D' L' R' U F2 B2 L2 F' U D' 
87. 19.68[orange] F' B R2 U' R2 F' U' B R B L2 U' L B L2 R U' R2 U' B' R' L B' D B2 
88. 15.16[yellow] L D R' B' L2 D L2 D' U' R U2 R L B' F' D' F L B F2 R' D2 R B' R' 
89. 19.86[orange] L' U R2 B F2 U B2 D' R2 F' U' B2 D U F L' B2 F2 D F2 D' B D L' U 
90. 15.97[orange] R' F B2 D' R' F2 B D L' U F2 B' D2 F2 L U' D2 B' F2 U L B2 R F D2 
91. 18.96[green] U2 B' F2 R2 L D R F' R L' B' R B' L D2 F' R' U2 B' U R2 L2 U2 D R' 
92. 19.36[yellow] B2 D' R2 F R L U2 R' L' U' D2 R D2 U' L B2 D2 F2 U' R' L' U2 R F' R 
93. 16.25[green] L2 D' R2 F L' F' U2 D R B' D' R' B2 D2 U L2 F2 L F U L F2 U' D2 L2 
94. 18.03[red] U D2 F' R U2 D F' R U2 D2 L' F U2 L2 R' F' R B R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L' 
95. 18.38[green] F R2 D' B' L' B U2 D' B' U2 D2 B2 L2 D' R' D' U2 R B' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F 
96. 13.89[white] D2 R F U2 L2 D2 U' L' B' D' R' L U' R' D L U2 F U' L D2 R' F R' U 
97. 19.53[red] U L2 B2 R' D B2 R' F' B2 R' D' L2 B2 U' D' F2 R' B' L' U' B2 R F2 L D2 
98. 17.03 B2 U' D' R B D' F' L D B' R2 F D U F D2 F2 D' R2 F' D L B2 L F2 
99. 17.59[red] L' R F2 D2 B' R U' D L2 D B2 F2 L' F' R2 F' D F' L D2 R2 B L' F L2 
100. 19.84[white] L' U B' L R2 D F' L' D' R2 F2 U B U2 D2 R' U2 L2 U R D B R' U' D2


----------



## oprah62 (May 20, 2011)

12.41 average of 5 and 13.75 average of 12 after over 6 months of no practice.
Gonna quit after Sunday again though.


----------



## aaronb (May 20, 2011)

First sub-40 Average of 12.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2011)

33/42 CLLs sub-1 with a fairly bad shenshou.


----------



## Selkie (May 20, 2011)

3x3: New records for both averages and 1st Ao12 under 25 seconds 

Ao5: 22.22
Ao12: 24.14



Spoiler



1. (21.50) B L F' R2 B' U' L2 B D L D R L' B F' L D2 R2 D2 L' U' F' U2 B' D' 
2. 21.74 L R U' B' D L' F L' U2 F' U' D2 F D B' R2 D2 B' R' U2 R U' B2 F2 L2 
3. (28.33) B R' F' L' B R' L2 D2 U F R' D' L2 U2 D2 F D R' U' L2 D' B U2 F2 L' 
4. 22.54 L2 D' U2 L' U D F2 B' R F2 U B2 L2 F U' D2 R U L' B U2 F' U2 D' F 
5. 22.38 L2 U2 F2 D' U' F L' U B R' B2 R2 U B' D U L' R2 B' L' F' B' D2 L' R'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 24.15
1. 24.12 U2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R' L2 B U' B U2 F2 D F R' B F' D2 F2 R' D R' L' D' 
2. 22.37 L2 B2 L2 F D' U' F' D F L U F L B' D' R U' L D B' D B' F L' D2 
3. (21.48) F R2 B' D' R D' F2 U2 B2 U L B' L U2 L2 B2 D B L2 R F' R D' L D 
4. 26.25 B D F' D2 R F' U' L D' R' D U2 L' B R2 U' B' R' U D' B2 U' D2 L2 D2 
5. 25.09 R2 D2 L R F D2 L R' B' L2 U' R2 F' D2 B D F2 U' F' B2 U2 F' U2 R U 
6. 25.53 D2 F B D2 F' U B2 L' D B2 U R2 F U' L2 U' B F' D R' D2 R2 U' R' D' 
7. 26.16 R2 U2 D2 L R F L' B U L2 R' B F L2 F' U B2 D R U2 L F2 U2 F' D 
8. 24.21 F' B2 U' D R2 B' F2 D B2 U L R D F R L' F B D U B U' B U' F2 
9. (27.85) B' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U F' B' R2 F' L D F2 B D' R2 D F' B U2 R' U2 L D' 
10. 24.58 F' R' B' L B' D2 F' D' F' B U2 D' B U2 B U2 R' U' R2 U F' U' L' F2 L 
11. 21.50 B L F' R2 B' U' L2 B D L D R L' B F' L D2 R2 D2 L' U' F' U2 B' D' 
12. 21.74 L R U' B' D L' F L' U2 F' U' D2 F D B' R2 D2 B' R' U2 R U' B2 F2 L2



EDIT: Ao5: 21.98 



Spoiler



Average of 5: 21.98
1. 23.11 B2 R2 F' B U2 F' L' D2 F2 L2 U' L2 R B2 F R D2 F B' R2 D B' F' U2 F 
2. (20.87) L' B' U B2 U2 L' D' U' B2 D2 B' L' U' F2 U2 L' R D B' D2 U F2 D2 R2 B' 
3. 21.51 F2 D' F' U2 R2 L' D2 B U2 R2 L2 D' F' B2 R B' L2 R' U R' F D2 U' F' U2 
4. (27.21) L' F2 U R U2 R' F' D' F D F2 D2 L D2 U L R2 F U2 F2 R' U' R' U' R' 
5. 21.31 U B' L2 B' U D L D' U2 L' U D B' F' U' F L U' L2 F D2 R2 D' F' U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 20, 2011)

2.03, 1.30, (0.61), 3.85, (DNF(2.42)) = 2.38
The last one was 2 moves off.

I'm such a noob. This is 2x2 btw. Silly scrambles:
1. 2.03 R U' F R U2 F' R U F2 R' U'
2. 1.30 R2 F2 U' R F U2 F' R' U' R' U'
3. (0.61) U R' U R F R2 F U' F' R' U'
4. 3.85 F' U' F R2 F U' F R U R' U'
5. (DNF(2.42)) F U F2 U' R' F R2 U F2 R' U'

At least a 1.39 mean of 3 xD


----------



## JLarsen (May 20, 2011)

5x5x5 cube
May 20, 2011 2:54:18 PM - 3:36:33 PM

Mean: 117.40
Standard deviation: 8.12
Best Time: 103.65
Worst Time: 135.18

Best average of 5: 114.58
7-11 - 110.99 (135.18) 118.22 114.52 (109.61)

Best average of 12: 116.99
1-12 - 114.86 (103.65) 113.00 126.52 116.71 120.69 110.99 (135.18) 118.22 114.52 109.61 124.80



Spoiler



1. 114.86 Bw' Uw' F Fw2 B' Rw2 F' Fw' U' Dw2 Bw2 U F Bw Rw2 R Bw' B2 Lw D' Bw2 B U2 Lw2 U2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw D' Lw' R Dw' Rw' U R' Bw2 R' F Lw' Fw' B' U2 B Uw Dw Lw U Lw' Rw Bw2 L' Dw R' F2 U2 Rw' R Fw2 Uw Lw2
2. 103.65 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw U2 B' R2 D2 Bw Rw2 Bw U Uw' Fw' Dw2 L Dw2 F B' D' Bw U Lw' D Bw' Uw Dw2 D2 F Dw2 L Lw2 Uw' L F R' Dw' R Bw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 Fw L2 R' F Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 L2 R2 Bw' L2 Lw U Dw' L Lw' Fw
3. 113.00 Lw Fw L2 R' Fw Rw' D' Rw U D2 F B L F2 Uw2 F D' B' R' D' Rw' U F' Fw' Bw Uw Rw' U D' Rw2 F Dw Fw' Rw2 Fw' Bw Lw2 D' Lw Dw2 F' Rw2 B2 D' Bw2 B2 U' D' R2 D B2 U' Dw2 D' F' R2 Uw R2 Fw2 Uw
4. 126.52 R2 F B' Dw' L Fw' R Dw Lw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 B2 Lw2 Rw D' L' Lw Bw2 B' Dw' F L' Rw' Fw Lw' D' B2 D' Bw' Dw' R2 Uw Lw' Rw2 R2 U' Uw2 Bw' Lw Fw B2 D2 F D R2 Fw' B' U Lw2 Fw2 Bw R' Uw' F' Lw R' Uw2 B R2
5. 116.71 Fw Uw R F Rw2 U D L Dw' D' Fw Rw2 F' Lw Rw Uw R F' Dw Lw U2 Bw2 Lw U D2 Fw' Bw2 B2 Rw' Dw2 D Fw2 B Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' B' L' Lw2 R2 Uw L2 Rw2 U2 D Fw Uw2 L2 Fw2 D' F Fw2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw' B U' Dw'
6. 120.69 Fw Bw B' L' Bw2 L' U2 L Rw F Lw2 F2 Bw Lw Rw U2 D' Fw D' Fw' U' F2 Lw2 F' L' F2 Bw U Bw' D2 Bw L Dw' B' L' R2 D Fw' U' D Fw2 L R2 F2 Bw' Dw' L Rw2 R2 Fw2 B' U2 Dw' D' Fw D Lw' U Dw2 R'
7. 110.99 Lw' Rw' U' Bw2 Uw' B' Lw' U B R Uw L U' Bw B R Uw Dw' Bw B' D2 L2 Bw' L2 F' U2 B2 Lw2 R2 F' Lw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 L' B' L Bw Lw' F' U2 Fw' B' Uw' F2 Bw2 U2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' B D' Bw B2 Uw F' L2 D
8. 135.18 U2 D R2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 U' Uw' Fw Uw' L Uw L' Lw' R Uw2 L' Lw' U2 Bw2 B D' B2 D' R2 U2 Uw' D Rw D L Lw2 D B L Fw Rw Dw D' B2 Uw2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' Fw' Bw' Uw Fw2 Bw2 B2 Dw' Lw U' L' Rw2 U Dw
9. 118.22 R2 B' D2 Bw B' U' F Bw B2 L2 D F' L' R2 U2 D2 F' R F2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 D2 Lw' Rw' R Dw L2 Lw' Rw2 R Uw Dw Fw2 R U' Fw2 U' Lw' Bw L' U2 Uw2 L Fw Bw' Dw Fw2 Rw' R' F2 B U' Lw' F' Uw' F B D R'
10. 114.52 F' Uw2 R' F R2 Dw Fw Uw2 L' Lw' F2 Fw2 B U' Uw2 L' Fw U Dw2 Rw U' F2 Fw L' F' Lw Rw R2 Dw' F2 Fw U Dw' Lw' R' Fw U' Bw' D2 Rw F Fw' Uw2 Lw' Dw Fw2 Dw' D' Rw U' Lw' B2 Rw Fw' L2 Lw2 Dw R' Uw2 R
11. 109.61 B U2 Uw' D' F' D' Bw' L D2 F L Bw L' Rw' D' B' Uw Fw' B' Uw Lw' Rw' Uw2 Fw L Lw Rw2 R Uw' Dw' L U' Uw Bw2 B' Lw2 U2 Fw' B' Uw2 Bw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw U2 Bw2 Rw' U2 L2 Rw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 Dw' Rw R' D B2
12. 124.80 Dw' B' Dw Lw' Rw U2 Lw R U L' Lw' F' B2 Lw2 B Lw2 F Dw' Fw2 Dw' D Rw' Bw' Dw' Lw' Fw' Uw' Lw Uw Fw2 Lw' D2 Lw2 U' Dw D2 F' D' B' L Uw2 F2 Bw2 D' Fw2 Bw U2 Rw' R Uw' Dw2 D Fw2 Lw' F2 Rw2 F Bw B Uw'




Back to sub 2 5x5. Next goal sub 1:50

5x5 progress seems so slow...


----------



## Julian (May 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 4.10


Spoiler



1. 4.01 U R F' R U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
2. 3.02 U F' R2 F' U' F U' R F' R2 U' 
3. 4.53 F2 R U' R U2 R F2 R F2 R' U' 
4. 4.61 R2 F2 U F R U' R F U2 R' U' 
5. 3.55 F U2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 U2 R' U' 
6. 4.91 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R' U R U2 R' U' 
7. 4.65 R2 U' F' R U2 F' U' R2 F R' U' 
8. (3.01) F U F' U R U2 R F2 U R2 U' 
9. 3.15 U R F2 R F2 R F U F R U' 
10. 4.03 U2 R F' U F' U' R U' F2 R2 U' 
11. (6.72) R2 U' R U' F2 U' F' U R' F' U' 
12. 4.59 R' U2 F2 R' U' F U' R U2 R2 U'


 With LBL

5-9 are 3.78 Ao5, ties PB.
The 3.15 was a NL PB.

First layer reconstructions, why not:


Spoiler



1. x2 y' R U' R2 F R
2. y R U' R2 F R
3. x2 y L U2 y R2 U2 R' U R
4. z' F' U' R' U R'
5. x y2 U R' U R' U' R
6. x z L' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
7. x y2 U' R' F R2 U' R'
8. F' U' R U' R
9. x' z' U R2
10. y' U2 R'
11. x2 y' R U2 R U R'
12. x2 y U R2 U R'



EDIT: 500 posts.

EDIT 2: Average of 12: 17.21


Spoiler



1. 17.74 B' D2 B2 D' L2 B U F B2 R2 B F2 L' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 R' D' F D' 
2. 17.15 F' L2 D F' R' L2 F' R F D L F' L' U' F2 L2 F D L' R2 F2 B R D F 
3. (24.42) D R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' B U' L U R2 U' R' U F U D' L B R' B' F' R2 L2 
4. 16.64 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R U R2 D2 R F' L D2 R' U L2 D' B L R' F 
5. 15.51 D2 R2 L U2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 D F D' B L' U' F2 L B U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 
6. 18.06 D' U' B' L' B2 R D' U2 F R D2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 R' F R2 B D L D F' 
7. 17.20 R2 U B' F' D F' R2 D' L D2 L U2 D' R D L' D2 R' U' B' U2 L U' R' U 
8. 18.58 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R L' F D' F U2 B D' R L2 U D2 L F B' R2 F D' U L2 
9. 15.15 F' U' B' U' R' U' R F B2 D U F' U' D B' F D2 B' R U2 B D B' R2 L' 
10. 17.39 B2 D' F2 U2 L U' B2 L' R2 F U F2 R D F2 D R D2 U L2 U2 D2 F2 U' L' 
11. (14.79) R2 L' D' F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R U L B' R2 D F B2 L B' R D F' B' 
12. 18.71 R' B' R2 L2 F2 L2 R' F L2 F' U F2 R' L' D2 F B2 R' U' L' D R' B F2 U'



EDIT 3: 5.12 2x2 Ao100. Could have been much better, whatever.


----------



## NeedReality (May 21, 2011)

F2 B D L' B U2 D' B' F' R' U2 L' U2 F2 D R2 L' U D F L2 D U F2 L2

9.88 - my first sub-10! (also my first sub 11 actually)

Here's the solution:

y2 x'
R2 L U' L' y' M' U2 M y
U R2 U2 r' U' r R U2 R' U R U' R' 
R U R' U R U2 R'
M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2011)

[15:53:56] Djadjang: wtfff
[15:53:59] Djadjang: 3x3 6.50 single
[15:54:01] Djadjang: pll skip

6.50 L U B' U F2 B U2 F2 B' U D' F2 U B2 L2 R F2 D' B' L2 F' D' L2 B D'

3rd best solve ever, PB is 6.22 pll skip, and I also have a 6.44 LL skip. ~5 F2L, sune and U'.

edit: lol.

Mean of 3: 9.85
1. (6.50) L U B' U F2 B U2 F2 B' U D' F2 U B2 L2 R F2 D' B' L2 F' D' L2 B D' 
2. (11.91) L' D2 B F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F R B2 U' D2 R2 U2 R' U R' U B L2 F2 B D2 U' 
3. 11.13 R' B2 U D B' R2 F' L' B2 F L D' F R' B L D' R2 B L B2 F' U' D' L2


----------



## antoineccantin (May 21, 2011)

Epic PB OH ao5: 21.00
(24.84), 23.86, 20.81, 18.33, (16.33)
 All times NL, although last 2 were cc u-perms.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2011)

21.00, 20.72, 22.34, 20.72, 20.75, (24.42), *20.05, 20.07, 22.98, 20.46, (16.94)*, 20.59 = 20.97 OH
Pretty consistent for me! 16 was nice considering it had a T-perm. Bolded is a 20.19 avg5.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 20.97
1. 21.00 F D U' R2 F2 D U2 B D L F2 L' B2 F2 R2 U' D R2 U D2 B U D' F2 R'
2. 20.72 L' D2 R2 F U R L' B2 L F2 L' R' U R2 U' R' D2 L' D2 U R2 U2 R U2 F
3. 22.34 D' B' L U' F2 U L F2 D' R F U2 F2 D2 U' B U2 R2 F2 L F L U L R'
4. 20.72 B' D R' U' L R' F U R D2 L2 D' R' D B2 D U' B L' B' D2 F L' U2 R'
5. 20.75 F R' B U2 L2 D2 B2 F' U D' F2 L' R B2 F' L' D' U' F2 R L' D2 R2 F2 D2
6. (24.42) B2 L B' F' L2 B2 F D R2 U' F2 B R' D B R2 F' B2 D R2 L D2 F D2 L'
7. 20.05 U2 F2 L' B R' F2 B' D' F' U2 B' R' F' B' D2 L F2 R D R2 L' D R' U' F
8. 20.07 F2 U' L' U' R U' R' D2 U F2 D2 B L U2 F' R F' B R2 L' B' F' R' U' L
9. 22.98 B' U' B2 F' U' L2 U' L2 D2 L D L' R' B F L' R2 F' R D' L' D2 U' F2 R'
10. 20.46 B' F U' L2 D2 F2 B2 U D L2 B F2 L R' F' R L' D B2 F' L' D B2 U2 B'
11. (16.94) F' B' D2 F' R' L U' D L' B R2 B L' F' B2 L R D2 B R F U B D F2
12. 20.59 D L2 R' B' F2 D2 U2 L D2 L D2 R U F' U2 R' B2 F' L2 R D B' R2 F' B'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 21, 2011)

This is quite possibly my best (but not fastest) solve ever.

8.14	NL: U' L2 R D' F L' F' U F' R U' F2 D U' B F2 U' L2 B' F' D' U2 R F2 U'

z2 D' U R' F L' D'
U L U' L2 U L
y2 R U R' U' y' R U R2 U' R
U2 y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
F R U R' U' F'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

58/8.14= *7.12 TPS*

What the ****... First sup 7 TPS solve...


----------



## uberCuber (May 21, 2011)

Timed PLLs for the first time since I got my LunHui; pretty happy with these results. Every single one of them is significantly better than my old F-II times. Yay all sub-1.7 
Getting good at N(b) took FOREVER though..

U(a): 0.88
U(b): 0.97
A(a): 0.97
J(a): 1.02
H: 1.05
A(b): 1.08
J(b): 1.10
T: 1.15
E: 1.33
V: 1.40
G(d): 1.42
Z: 1.46
R(b): 1.49
G(b): 1.51
Y: 1.53
G(a): 1.53
G(c): 1.61
N(a): 1.66
N(b): 1.68
F: 1.69
R(a): 1.69


----------



## EricReese (May 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Timed PLLs for the first time since I got my LunHui; pretty happy with these results. Every single one of them is significantly better than my old F-II times. Yay all sub-1.7



how did you get your N(b ) so low? I haven't timed my PLLs since I got this cube which is better then my haiyan, but they are all still relative. Also, mind sharing your G(c) execution/fingertrick? Both those give me troubles

edit: heres my PLLs. outdated a bit but whatever



Spoiler



A ccw- .93
A cw- 1.03
E- 1.34 lockups :/
F - 1.75
G1- 1.66
G2- 1.77
G3- 1.93
G4- 1.86
H- 1.30
J- 1.22
L- 1.36
N(left)- 2.00 (lol)
N(right)- 1.65
R(left)- 2.56
R(Right)- 1.78
T- 1.22
U(cw)- 1.19
U(ccw)- 1.06
V- 1.71
Y- 1.68
Z- 1.71


----------



## Vinny (May 21, 2011)

New 5x5 PB! 1:37.96

I love my V Cube.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2011)

20.94, (17.25), (21.63), 17.87, 20.92 = 19.91

OH


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

*2x2 PB*

Average of 5: 5.68
1. (4.11) F' R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U2 
2. 5.66 U' R' U F' U F2 U R2 F 
3. (8.63) R F' R F' R2 F R' U2 
4. 7.04 F U' F2 U R' U' R' U2 
5. 4.32 R2 F R' U F R' U2 F R2 U'


----------



## Tim Major (May 22, 2011)

42.35 3 cube relay


----------



## Evan Liu (May 22, 2011)

6x6 PBs 

single - 4:18.90

avg5 - 4:50.52
4:48.07, 4:45.08, 4:58.42, (5:05.82), (4:33.64)

avg12 - 4:54.59
4:51.11, (4:18.90), 4:54.76, 4:56.88, (5:30.63), 5:02.23, 5:09.87, 4:48.07, 4:45.08, 4:58.42, 5:05.82, 4:33.64

I'm relatively slow at cubes bigger than 4x4; goal is sub-nats cutoff (4:30) average...


----------



## xdaragon (May 22, 2011)

I got a girlfriend who loves cubing


----------



## masteranders1 (May 22, 2011)

2x2x2 4.80 avg12 with LBL



Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.80
*1. 4.00 U2 F R' F U2 F' R'
2. 6.73 U F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F'
3. 3.62 U2 F2 U' F U F' R U' R' U'
4. 3.03 U' F U2 F' R2 U R U'
5. (2.97) R' U F' R F R U' F' U2*
6. 6.61 U R' U' F R' U R2 F2
7. (6.97) U2 R U2 R' U F' R F' R2
8. 5.37 U' R F' R F R2 U2 F U'
9. 4.96 U2 R U' R' F R' F U
10. 6.03 U' F2 R2 F U' F U2 F
11. 3.97 U2 F U' F U R F' U2 F
12. 3.63 U F2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U'



3.55 avg5 bolded.

*EDIT:* Oh yeah, I got it on film, I'll probably upload it tomorrow or sometime during the week.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 22, 2011)

*2x2 Average of 12*

Average: 3.22
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 1.10
Worst Time: 4.85
Individual Times:
1.	3.71	F' U R' U2 R U2 F' U F U'
2.	4.05	U R' U2 F2 R' F R2 F' U'
3.	3.59	R' F2 R U R2 F R' F U2
4.	(4.85)	U2 F U F U R' U R' U'
5.	2.97	R' U F' U' F2 U F' U R'
6.	3.33	F R2 F' R2 U R' U' R2 U
7.	3.23	F' R2 U R2 U2 R' F R2 F2 U'
8.	(1.10)	R' U2 R U2 F R U' LOL the first layer was already done and it was a T case
9.	2.59	U2 R' U F R
10.	3.42	F U F2 R2 U' F' U F' U'
11.	1.71	R' U F U F' R2 U'
12.	3.61	F R2 F' R F' U R F' U'

First average of the day even though its 7:41pm


----------



## pappas (May 22, 2011)

1.94 magic solve. Then on the next solve all the strings like exploded on me and it broke.


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2011)

At the meetup I got a 1.90 on magic.


PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 1.94 magic solve. Then on the next solve all the strings like exploded on me and it broke.


Damn, my magic is also dismantled to some degree...


Spoiler


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2011)

First ever square-1 solve:

2:23.68


Pretty good for my first time. Parity skip though.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 22, 2011)

x2 y U R D R2 
U' R U' R' U2 L' U L 
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R 
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' 
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 
U' M2' U2' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U'

dumb 8.47
55 moves, 6.5 TPS
zperm lockup
so nub. :/


----------



## okayama (May 22, 2011)

In this weekend's competition, I have finally completed all single records of WCA official events! First person in Japan, third person in Asia, 10th person in the world.

My first competition: JRCA Kanto Summer 2009 (Jun 21, 2009)
This weekend's competition: West Japan Big Cubes 2011 (May 21, 2011)

Accomplished in 1 year and 334 days, second shortest period in Asia.
(AsR is 1 year and 279 days, by Yan Xuan)

EDIT:
According to my survey, WR is, amazing, 309 days (Daniel Sheppard).
Then 1y 245d (Maarten Smit), 1y 279d (Yan Xuan), 1y 286d (Mike Hughey), and 1y 334d (me).


----------



## EricReese (May 22, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:03.93
1. 1:05.34 Uw2 F' D' B2 D B R2 D2 L Uw2 R F L' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R Uw Rw R B2 Fw F' Uw' Rw' R Uw2 U2 F D2 Uw Fw' F' Rw2 B Fw F2 R	
2. (1:09.18) B' Fw Rw' Fw2 R B Rw D2 Uw2 U2 F L' Fw L' D2 Uw L' Fw F L2 Rw R2 F Uw Rw' R Fw' Rw Uw' L Rw R' D' Uw' Rw Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 U'	
3. 1:02.52 U B Fw F2 D2 B Rw R Uw2 Fw L2 R' F' L2 D' B' Uw' U' Fw2 R2 D B' F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B' L' Fw2 L R' F2 U2 Fw2 F' Rw' D Uw' Rw B2	
4. 1:04.89 Fw2 F D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R' F Uw L' D Fw2 L2 B Rw' U' B' Fw2 F2 D L' Fw R2 D' U' L2 Fw2 F U R D U Rw' Uw' B' Fw L2 F	
5. 58.59[PLL Parity ] . Uw2 F R' Fw L2 B2 Rw D Rw2 D U Fw F' Uw' U' B' R2 F D2 B F2 Uw B2 D2 L' B2 Fw' F2 Uw L B' Rw2 Uw2 R' D' F L Rw2 R' F2	
6. 1:03.72 L2 R2 B2 Fw2 F Rw D2 Uw' U Rw' Fw' L2 R B' F' D2 Rw B F2 Rw' D Rw Uw U' L2 F2 D' Rw D' B2 Fw L' Rw' Uw2 Rw Fw R2 D2 L' D2	
7. 1:03.78 B2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw B Fw F2 R U F' U' F2 Rw D' R' D2 U' Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Fw F2 Uw L' D B Fw R F U' L Rw2 D2 Uw B2 L' D2	
8. 1:08.84[DP ] B2 L2 F' U2 Rw' F L B Fw' L2 D2 L Rw R U2 F R F2 L2 Uw L Fw' Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 U Rw' Uw' B R2 Uw2 L' D' B2 Fw Rw' Fw'	
9. 1:04.13 R' B2 R F2 L Rw R F' Uw U' Fw L2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 D L' Uw L R Fw2 D' U2 L2 R' D' Fw F R' D2 U Rw U2 F' U2 F Uw2 F L2	
10. 1:03.80 L2 Rw' Uw B D' L B2 Uw B R2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw D' U' Fw Uw' B D' Rw D B2 L' R2 D' Rw2 D' Fw' F2 D' Uw2 F2 Rw' D' U L R D2 Fw	
11. (58.38) U2 B' L2 Fw F' Uw2 F D2 Fw2 Rw B' L Rw Uw' U' L Fw2 F2 L Rw2 U2 Fw' L Rw2 F D' U2 R2 U Fw D2 L Rw2 Uw R' Fw' Rw D Uw' Fw'	
12. 1:03.66 Rw F2 R' F2 Uw' L' D Rw Uw L2 F2 Rw' Fw U' F' L' F2 U R Uw F' L' Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw' L2 B Fw D R2 U F L' F2 Rw2 B2 Rw D' F2


beat pb ao12 by like 5 seconds lol, guess taking a break helps

The real thing I'm kicking myself for is I had a 54 single, got excited and ran to tell ryan because it beats my pb single as well, but I accidently erased it and forgot to enter it in qqtimer. And I am unsure of the exact time so I am refraining from entering it in. This average could be even more ridiculous with that in


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2011)

okayama said:


> In this weekend's competition, I have finally completed all single records of WCA official events!


 
What do you mean by this, I'm kind of confused...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 22, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> What do you mean by this, I'm kind of confused...


 
His WCA profile has every event in it. 4bld, multi, 5bld, 7x7x7, etc. It has everything.


----------



## yomaster (May 22, 2011)

First sub-20 average ever!

Average: 19.78
Standard Deviation: 0.74

Best Time: 18.09
Worst Time: 24.33

Individual Times:
1.	21.06
2.	(24.33)
3.	19.52
4.	18.75	
5.	(18.09)


----------



## kinch2002 (May 22, 2011)

okayama said:


> In this weekend's competition, I have finally completed all single records of WCA official events! First person in Japan, third person in Asia, 10th person in the world.
> 
> My first competition: JRCA Kanto Summer 2009 (Jun 21, 2009)
> This weekend's competition: West Japan Big Cubes 2011 (May 21, 2011)
> ...


Yay well done! Now get a couple of averages to complete the set. I never knew I had this WR  I obviously have the WR for quickest to get all results including averages too (seeing as it was the same comp). Basically I did feet there, and learnt the magics just before competing in them.


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2011)

ohai
4.74, (4.10), 9.39, 8.97, (10.86), 8.23, 8.19, 6.37, 5.27, 4.77, 6.90, 5.41=> *6.82avg12 skewb UWR*

Really inconsistent, mainly because I paused quite a bit to recog cases that I could force L4C skips.



Spoiler



1. 4.74 U R B R' L' R L B L U' L U' B' L' U 
2. (4.10) L R B U' R U B R' B R' L' R B' L U 
3. 9.39 L' U' L' R L B R L U R' B' L U R' U' 
4. 8.97 R U' R' B L U B U B R U' L' U B' L 
5. (10.86) B L U' R U L U R' B L' R B R L' B' 
6. 8.23 L B L' B' R L B R L B R' L' U' R' L 
7. 8.19 L R B' R B U B' U' R L U' R U' B' L' 
8. 6.37 L U' B R L U' B' R L R' L' B' U' B' U 
9. 5.27 B R' L B R L U L B' R U R' B' R' B' 
10. 4.77 R' L' B' L' R B L R B' R' U B R L' U 
11. 6.90 B' U' B' U B R' U' B' L R L U' L' U' L 
12. 5.41 U B' L' R' U' L U R L' U' B R U L' R'


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 6.82avg12 skewb UWR


 
I admit defeat. Well done on your skewb skills.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 22, 2011)

19.27 OH avg5, lost the times though. It was something like 17, 20, 19, 19, 19.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 22, 2011)

xdaragon said:


> I got a girlfriend who loves cubing


 
Better than any of my PBs...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 22, 2011)

Average of 12: 12.46
1. 11.11 U' D2 R L U' L R' D F2 D B' U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 D B2 L' F U L' D' 
2. 14.06 L R' F D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F D' U R2 B' F D' U F U2 F' L' D U2 F U2 
3. 12.65 L F2 D U F L' D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B L F' B' D L2 R' B2 U B2 D B2 U R2 
4. 12.66 U' D2 L2 D' B' L' B' D2 L' F2 U' F2 R F2 R2 D U' F U B D' F' B' U R' 
5. 12.53 U' B F2 L F2 D2 R' L' D2 L2 F L' U' F2 R' D' L2 F' L2 F2 R' F' D2 B2 R2 
6. 13.16 F' B2 R2 D' U L2 F' B' L2 B L' U D B2 R U' R2 F U B L' R D2 B2 R2 
7. 12.22 R2 U2 B2 R' D R D' R' B L2 U R' U2 D F2 D2 B D2 F2 L' B D2 B2 L' F' 
8. (15.02) B' F L B U2 R2 D2 F' U B' U2 D2 R' U' R2 U F2 L2 F' R2 B D L2 F B2 
9. 12.16 F' L2 R' F L' B D' F2 D' R2 D' R D' F R2 D' L' U' L2 R2 D' B F2 U2 B 
10. 12.71 D2 R' D R2 L B U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U D' L R2 D U L' R D' R2 D' F R' F2 
11. 11.36 F U' B2 D' R' B L2 R' F B' D R D2 R' L F2 B D2 L F2 B' D F' D2 L 
12. (10.30[comm ll]) R B R F2 B L' R' U' B' F2 R2 B2 F' D2 R B2 L2 R' D B2 R' D' B' L' B 

Almost caught up to my nonstackmat times . 12.08 ao5 in there. Failed rolling.


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2011)

4x4 sim, with Yau. I need some more practice on this; it's a bit weird on the computer, since I have to pair up edges with cross on left, and centers are still unintuitive for me, but I'm sure I'll get better with time.

30.538 single
35.781 (44.563) 35.311 (30.538) 39.896 => 36.996 avg5
35.033 37.949 42.8 35.781 (44.563) 35.311 (30.538) 39.896 37.291 38.412 44.155 38.061 => 38.469 avg12


----------



## oprah62 (May 23, 2011)

11.84 single in comp and 12.68 finals average for 4th place today


----------



## pappas (May 23, 2011)

1.71 magic solve.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 23, 2011)

*sub 10 avg =)*

3x3 avg5: 9.60 (σ = 0.25) 9.68, 9.26, (11.59), 9.86, (6.89)
3x3 avg12: 9.90 (σ = 0.73) 9.57, 8.74, 9.79, 10.58, (13.32), 9.68, 9.26, 11.59, 9.86, (6.89), 9.70, 10.18
yay =)


----------



## Tim Major (May 23, 2011)

Awesome job Luke.
Faz: 6.9?
Chris: 9.5?
You: 9.9 

I need to catch up. I remember back at my first (unofficial) comp, where you liked my Edison, and you got some sub 20s with it


----------



## Faz (May 23, 2011)

Chris 9.5 what?

Also luke is pro. 

Also 7.2


----------



## Sebastien (May 23, 2011)

okayama said:


> According to my survey, WR is, amazing, 309 days (Daniel Sheppard).
> Then 1y 245d (Maarten Smit), 1y 279d (Yan Xuan), 1y 286d (Mike Hughey), and 1y 334d (me).



Is it true that I'm just after you? If I'm not wrong I'm at like 1y 340d.

Can you tell how many have completed Singles and averages at the moment?


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 23, 2011)

haha thanks mate.yeh i remember that. wow 20 seconds is so slow. its wierd remembering solving that slow. but yeh im relly happy to finally get a sub 10 avg. lots of crazy look ahed and edge control to make easy olls and plls. very nice avg. yay =)


----------



## Tim Major (May 23, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Chris 9.5 what?
> 
> Also luke is pro.
> 
> Also 7.2



Fairly sure Chris's was about that. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF99TBNChyE&feature=channel_video_title I got 6.9 from bad memory. I was sure you said it


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 23, 2011)

thanks mate. watch out. im learning oll soon =) i think i know 23ish now. after what you said to me a couple of comps ago made me really work on my f2l and edge control. thanks for the advice.


----------



## chris w (May 23, 2011)

woah luke nice.
9.5 i wish, more like 13 still


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 23, 2011)

haha thanks chris. you coming to the next comp dude?


----------



## Tim Major (May 23, 2011)

chris w said:


> woah luke nice.
> 9.5 i wish, more like 13 still


 
Chris Chan silly


----------



## chris w (May 23, 2011)

um hopefully as it is in school holidays. be so good if you got sub10, still like a month to get even faster, learn more oll's etc
@Tim_Major: that makes much more sense, he been cubing recently?


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 23, 2011)

cool it would be nice to have another fast cuber there. yeh i have a few olls planned for the next few weeks =).


----------



## Tim Major (May 23, 2011)

chris w said:


> um hopefully as it is in school holidays. be so good if you got sub10, still like a month to get even faster, learn more oll's etc
> @Tim_Major: that makes much more sense, he been cubing recently?


 
Recent enough.

You two are such slackers when it comes to OLLs  Luke, you do hundreds of solves per day, yet you still can't take 2 hours to get all OLLs semi learnt, and then they just come with practise.

Edit: argh, read Chris' post wrong.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 23, 2011)

haha i know. im lazy. doing several hundred solves is easy. learning olls takes so much effort. i actually did a oh avg of 100 for the first time erlier lol.


----------



## okayama (May 23, 2011)

@kinch2002: Thank you! I hope I will complete the rest average records.



Sébastien_Auroux said:


> okayama said:
> 
> 
> > According to my survey, WR is, amazing, 309 days (Daniel Sheppard).
> ...



According to my memo, the next persons are you and Bence Barát, 1y 343d.

single completed: 10 people
both single and average completed: 8 people (Maarten Smit and I are excluded)

Does that answer you?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2011)

4x4 PB ao12: 1:25.79
4x4 PB ao5: 1:20.82


----------



## Sebastien (May 23, 2011)

yes 

I was going though the people that succesfully solved a 5x5x5 blindfolded (starting at the end) in competition but stopped because I thought you might just remember.

Funny side note: Bernett Orlando is only missing clock to join the club!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> yes
> 
> I was going though the people that succesfully solved a 5x5x5 blindfolded (starting at the end) in competition but stopped because I thought you might just remember.
> 
> Funny side note: Bernett Orlando is only missing clock to join the club!


 
...and I need feet  Because I never got the chance to compete in it


----------



## Sebastien (May 23, 2011)

you had a lot of chances to compete in feet. You just decided not to go to all of those competitions where feet was held


----------



## DavidWoner (May 23, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 4x4 sim, with Yau. I need some more practice on this; it's a bit weird on the computer, since I have to pair up edges with cross on left, and centers are still unintuitive for me, but I'm sure I'll get better with time.


 
I'm the only one who's allowed to do COL Yau >:[


----------



## EricReese (May 23, 2011)

2:40.77 L' U2 D' L' B2 r f' U f B' r2 f r' L B F2 f2 D' R r F L B' F' f2 R2 u' f2 r' L' B2 F2 u U f2 F2 u2 f2 L2 U 

4x4 OH


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 23, 2011)

Car ride session. Getting so freaking close to an Avg12. Ugh. soclose.gif

number of times: 23/23
best time: 13.18
worst time: 19.82

current avg5: 15.59 (σ = 1.08)
best avg5: 13.90 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 15.95 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 15.22 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 15.89 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 15.95



Spoiler






Spoiler



1. 13.18 * D B F2 D' B' R' L F U F B' L' R D' B' F2 D L B F2 L' F U2 B' L'





Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.90
1. (16.92) * U2 F' U2 D' B L2 D2 L' F2 R' U' D2 L B2 R' L2 F U B' L D' U L' U' F 
2. 13.55 * U B F D2 B' U B2 L' U2 D R2 L U2 F' R' D B2 R2 L' B R' U' B D B2 
3. 13.69 * F' U' R2 F' D L U2 D2 L' B2 F U D' L' R2 B2 D' L R2 B2 R' L' D' R' D' 
4. 14.46 * U2 F' R2 U B2 L2 D' L B F R' L B' F2 L' U' F' L' U' F' R' L D L B2 
5. (13.47) * U L' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D U2 F' U L B2 L2 U' R2 U L F2 D2 R' D' F U' B2





Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.22
1. 16.57 * B2 F' D2 U' L D L R2 F2 B' U' F2 R' F L U B' D2 R2 B U' R U' B' R2 
2. (13.18) * D B F2 D' B' R' L F U F B' L' R D' B' F2 D L B F2 L' F U2 B' L' 
3. 17.11 * R U' D' F' U2 R' U' L' F2 U' R' F' L' B' L' F2 U' R' L D U L2 R U B' 
4. 16.40 * F2 U' B U' B' F2 D' U2 L' R F2 L' U L' F' B' R B2 R B' R' B' U' F2 U' 
5. 14.68 * F2 L R D2 R U2 L' F L2 D L2 F U R2 D U F U2 L U' R D' R2 F' D2 
6. 16.92 * U2 F' U2 D' B L2 D2 L' F2 R' U' D2 L B2 R' L2 F U B' L D' U L' U' F 
7. 13.55 * U B F D2 B' U B2 L' U2 D R2 L U2 F' R' D B2 R2 L' B R' U' B D B2 
8. 13.69 * F' U' R2 F' D L U2 D2 L' B2 F U D' L' R2 B2 D' L R2 B2 R' L' D' R' D' 
9. 14.46 * U2 F' R2 U B2 L2 D' L B F R' L B' F2 L' U' F' L' U' F' R' L D L B2 
10. 13.47 * U L' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D U2 F' U L B2 L2 U' R2 U L F2 D2 R' D' F U' B2 
11. (18.35) * L R F' L' D2 U F2 U2 F2 D U L' U' B F2 D2 B2 L' F' R2 L2 F' R' L' F' 
12. 15.32 * B' D' L R U' R' U B2 U F2 U' D L2 R2 B U F2 B L' D L R' F' U2 B'





Spoiler



Session average: 15.89
1. 13.92 * B R2 F2 U F D2 B2 U' B D' F L R2 U' R2 L U F B2 D F' U' F2 B R2 
2. (19.82) * R2 F' R L' D U' F2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 D F R2 U2 L' B2 R2 D' R2 L D2 B L 
3. 19.66 * F' L F B2 L2 F2 B D' F B2 R' L' B' D' U R2 U2 R2 F2 R' F R B2 D R 
4. 16.57 * B2 F' D2 U' L D L R2 F2 B' U' F2 R' F L U B' D2 R2 B U' R U' B' R2 
5. (13.18) * D B F2 D' B' R' L F U F B' L' R D' B' F2 D L B F2 L' F U2 B' L' 
6. 17.11 * R U' D' F' U2 R' U' L' F2 U' R' F' L' B' L' F2 U' R' L D U L2 R U B' 
7. 16.40 * F2 U' B U' B' F2 D' U2 L' R F2 L' U L' F' B' R B2 R B' R' B' U' F2 U' 
8. 14.68 * F2 L R D2 R U2 L' F L2 D L2 F U R2 D U F U2 L U' R D' R2 F' D2 
9. 16.92 * U2 F' U2 D' B L2 D2 L' F2 R' U' D2 L B2 R' L2 F U B' L D' U L' U' F 
10. 13.55 * U B F D2 B' U B2 L' U2 D R2 L U2 F' R' D B2 R2 L' B R' U' B D B2 
11. 13.69 * F' U' R2 F' D L U2 D2 L' B2 F U D' L' R2 B2 D' L R2 B2 R' L' D' R' D' 
12. 14.46 * U2 F' R2 U B2 L2 D' L B F R' L B' F2 L' U' F' L' U' F' R' L D L B2 
13. 13.47 * U L' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D U2 F' U L B2 L2 U' R2 U L F2 D2 R' D' F U' B2 
14. 18.35 * L R F' L' D2 U F2 U2 F2 D U L' U' B F2 D2 B2 L' F' R2 L2 F' R' L' F' 
15. 15.32 * B' D' L R U' R' U B2 U F2 U' D L2 R2 B U F2 B L' D L R' F' U2 B' 
16. 17.53 * D F2 U' F' U2 L' B D U' F2 U F2 U' R F' B L U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U D F 
17. 17.21 * L2 R B L2 B R U2 F U2 L U2 B L2 R2 U' L R B2 U' F2 U D2 B F2 R2 
18. 17.39 * F' D' B' D U' F' D L2 U D2 F' B U L B D' U R' B L U2 B' F2 R' L2 
19. 14.57 * U2 R' B2 R' D F2 R L2 U2 B' F2 L B R B L' F2 L2 R2 B' L' R2 F L' D2 
20. 13.49 * U2 B' U F B2 R' L2 F D R2 F R2 B' L' D2 R' B R2 D2 B' F R F B U 
21. 15.12 * D' U' B R B2 U' D2 F' L2 D2 U R2 B' F' R2 U D2 R' L2 U' L2 R U' R U 
22. 17.30 * R B2 U' F2 B' R' F' D2 L F' U R2 B R L' F' R' B2 L2 F U2 L' F2 D R' 
23. 17.08 * B' L R' F2 R D' B2 F' L U2 D F2 D R' D' U F L B' U' R' B L' R2 F


----------



## Brunito (May 23, 2011)

Romanian open :

pyraminx: first round : 4.18 NR avg and 2.59 NR single  second round: 4.35 avg and 2.72 single : btw: the 2.72 could be easily sub2 but i forgot to do a U at the start of the solve and then i had to do at the end of the solve so that was a B


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> you had a lot of chances to compete in feet. You just decided not to go to all of those competitions where feet was held


 
WC09, Euro 2010 but I was not allowed to compete 
I'll try to get it soon, though


----------



## Vinny (May 23, 2011)

5x5x5 cube
May 23, 2011 4:58:01 PM - 5:35:40 PM

Mean: 1:58.70
Standard deviation: 8.06
Best Time: 1:47.92
Worst Time: 2:12.96

Best average of 5: 1:52.31
2-6 - (2:04.36) 1:49.58 (1:47.92) 1:53.67 1:53.67

Best average of 12: 1:58.35
1-12 - 1:56.54 2:04.36 1:49.58 (1:47.92) 1:53.67 1:53.67 2:07.48 (2:12.96) 1:57.72 2:09.55 1:49.46 2:01.44

Holy average of 5! And also PB ao12!

Solves 4-8 were from the race to sub 2 5x5 thread, surprisingly where I got both my best and worst times.


----------



## IamWEB (May 24, 2011)

No good averages in days... lack of practice... BUT THEN:

number of times: 165/165 - A lot of solves o.o.
best time: 9.25 . 
worst time: 21.06

*current avg5: 11.37* (σ = 1.17) !
*best avg5: 11.37* (σ = 1.17)

current avg12: 12.69 (σ = 1.20)
*best avg12: 12.01* (σ = 1.09) ! So close lol.

current avg100: 12.59 (σ = 1.45)
*best avg100: 12.54* (σ = 1.25) !!!

session avg: 12.81 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 12.84



Spoiler



15.85, 12.48, 14.96, 13.21, 13.90, 15.56, 16.03, 13.09, 13.30, 14.85, 14.68, 12.53, 12.44, 13.77, 12.36, 18.03, 14.79, 11.26, 15.58, 12.08, 12.74, 13.65, 14.66, 11.88, 12.26, 12.40, 12.39, 13.59, 13.82, 12.52, 14.03, 13.72, 10.98, 11.09, 12.39, 14.78, 12.74, 12.11, 13.53, 13.43, 11.89, 11.62, 14.23, 12.82, _12.27_, 13.50, 11.84, 12.15, 10.92, 13.11, 10.96, 13.00, 13.26, 10.99, 13.02, 12.41, 13.08, 15.77, 11.92, 14.07, 10.78, 14.14, 12.53, 12.13, 12.20, 13.21, 12.64, 12.65, 12.79, 12.06, 10.13, 12.19, 13.42, 13.70, 12.44, 12.42, 10.39[PLL Skip .], 10.56, 12.99, 13.43, 10.78, 11.46, 13.02[12.27 avg12!], 10.91, 14.90, 13.53, 14.63, 13.61, 10.43, 12.82, 14.05, 12.86, 10.56, 13.83, 11.08, 13.58, 21.06, 11.50, 9.67, 13.10, 12.29[lolPLLSkip.], 11.37, 13.41, 13.58, 12.33, 11.04, 12.57, 13.48, 13.67, 10.34, 14.19, 12.87, 12.27[Woo! lol.], 13.27, 9.44, 13.07, 13.35, 12.92, 12.95, 11.16, 11.89, 13.64, 10.67, 14.80, 11.78, 13.09, 11.26, 13.39, 13.03, 15.69, 12.82, 14.21, 12.55, 10.77, 12.19, 11.63, 13.03, 10.51, 12.32, 14.57, 15.33, 11.91, 12.40, 12.67, 12.11, 15.94, 12.36, 12.43, 13.06, 11.19, 9.25, 13.45, 11.24, 12.69, 12.63, 12.93, 12.66, 14.31, 13.76, 17.94, 10.31, 13.82, 9.99, 10.80, 13.00


.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 24, 2011)

4x4 PBs
  
Average of 5: 52.79 (first 5 solves)
Average of 12: 55.78
1. (50.52) R' Rw' Uw Rw F' Fw' R2 F2 Rw D L D' B2 Fw' Uw' U' L2 R' Rw' U Fw' B2 Rw' Fw' Rw' L B2 R' D' U Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 L' F' Fw2 Rw B Uw'
2. 54.36 F' Fw B Rw' D R2 B2 L' D2 Fw' R' Uw2 U2 L2 Fw2 B L' Rw F2 D' R D2 U2 L D F' D' Rw' F' L Rw2 F U' D2 L B2 L D' F' Fw2
3. (1:07.06) Fw R' Fw D' R' L2 B2 Uw' R F2 Fw' Uw2 F Uw2 U B2 Fw Uw' D2 R2 L F' B2 D Fw2 Rw' D' Uw' R' L U' R F U' F U2 Rw' R2 L Uw2
4. 51.56 U2 B L2 Fw B2 L' R' Fw2 U' L2 U L F R' Rw' Uw2 U2 F Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U Uw' D F' U D R B2 Rw Uw D R U' Rw Fw F' L2 D Rw2
5. 52.45 F L2 Fw' D' F' Uw2 L Uw F' U' L' Uw' B2 Rw B2 Fw L2 Uw2 D2 R L2 U' Rw2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw U Fw2 Uw U2 F' Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 F Rw2 U' F
6. 1:01.95 U' R2 Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw L U Fw R Rw' U2 Uw' L F' D' R' Uw2 Fw' U' L' U2 Uw' R' F' D Uw2 R' F' L2 R' B D B' Fw' R' F L2 B' L
7. 57.66 Rw L2 Uw Rw' F2 Fw2 R2 D' Rw B2 F' Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' U2 D' Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw U Rw2 Fw F Rw Uw U' F' L D' U' Uw2 Fw D' Uw' R2 U' Fw' Uw'
8. 55.03 Uw' L Fw Rw2 D R B2 D R2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw2 D' U R2 Fw' Uw2 D L2 D2 U' F2 B2 Fw' R2 U Fw' D U Fw L Fw2 D F L F' D' Rw' B2
9. 57.20 B F2 L2 Fw2 L' D R' U' Fw2 R' D' Fw R2 L2 B2 Fw' L D' Fw2 R B' Uw L' Fw2 U' Uw F B2 L' D' R2 F' B2 L' Uw' L' F2 Fw2 R Rw
10. 52.81 B2 U2 L F2 R F' Rw2 Uw' L2 R B' R' Rw B' R2 Fw Rw' U' B' Fw R2 Uw2 L2 R2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 D2 L' Rw' Fw B R Rw2 L Uw2 D' R'
11. 57.19 Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw' Rw D Uw R' D2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw' B' F Fw Uw2 U Fw2 Rw2 D2 R F2 U' Rw2 U2 Rw2 L2 B F' D' Uw L D L B Fw'
12. 57.61 F Rw2 L2 D2 U Uw' L2 Fw Rw2 Fw' U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Rw' R Fw F B' D' Fw2 D' B Rw2 Fw U F2 U2 D Fw2 F' Uw Fw' L' D2 F' Rw'

Edit: Apparently the 52.79 would be the 100th ranked average (at the time of posting) if it were official.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

Trying to get more consistency to not fail in comp.

21.22, 22.19, 21.76, 23.00, 23.61, 21.44, 23.03, 22.16, 23.36, 23.01, 22.42, 21.35 = *22.37* PB


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2011)

holy **** my hands are tired right now

number of times: 227/227
best time: 10.00 <--FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
worst time: 21.35

current avg5: 14.49 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 13.06 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 13.96 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 13.78 (σ = 1.10) <---PB by .18

current avg100: 14.62 (σ = 1.44)
best avg100: 14.62 (σ = 1.44) <---PB by .14

session avg: 15.01 (σ = 1.67) <---PB by....lol ya like I've ever done more than 200 solves in one day before


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 24, 2011)

4x4 pb single and avg
avg5: 49.95 (σ = 2.34)
45.00, 47.68, 57.86, 49.01, 53.17
finaly sub 50 yay =)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 24, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.17
worst time: 18.31

current avg5: 16.23 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 13.91 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 15.29 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 15.29 (σ = 1.21)

1. 14.72
2. 14.31
3. 16.73
4. (13.17)
5. (18.31)
6. 14.19
7. 13.25
8. 14.31
9. 15.91
10. 16.72
11. 16.38
12. 16.39

I was on track for sub15, but those last three 16s killed it. RAGE


----------



## Julian (May 24, 2011)

11.62 F' L2 R' U' D B U' D2 F' R U' B2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 U L D2 F' R' F R2 L'

Second best solve ever, PLL skip.


Spoiler



x2 F' D' R' D
U' R U' R' d R' U R
R U' R' U2 L' U L
d L' U L U' L' U' L
U y R U R' U' R U R'
U' f R U R' U' f'
r U R' U' r' F R F' U


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2011)

wtf just got my first ever LL skip

8.75 (wtf PB by over a second)

F D B2 D' U' L R2 B' F2 L U B' U F2 L2 R2 B' L U F L U' D' L' B'

y' F' R F U2 R' U' R U'
x2 y' R' U R2 L' U L
R2 U R y U R' U R U2 L' U L
R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R'

36 moves = 4.11 TPS

lolfailf2lmovecount


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 24, 2011)

10.70 avg5 (2nd-4th best) - pb 10.46
11.43 avg12 (tied 2nd best) - pb 11.07
12.54 avg100 (tied PB)


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 25, 2011)

14.75 OH; U B2 D R B D' U' L U R' L F R F' R' B' L' D2 U2 B2 L U F' B2 R' 

z2 y U' R y' L' u' R 5
y R U R' z U R' U' R U R U' 
x U R' U' R U R U' 7
U' R2 U R U' R' U 7
R2 x' z' R U R U R U' R' U' R' 
U' x R' U R' z' R2 z R U' R' z' R2 U2 

49 moves, ~3.3 TPS


----------



## uberCuber (May 25, 2011)

ok wtf is all this improvement

3x3 CFOP

single 8.75 that I posted above

avg5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 12.30 (.60 better than my old PB)
1. 11.83 B L U' R' B F' D U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R' D R U' D B' D R U B 
2. 10.88 L' R2 U2 F L' D B2 L2 F D2 L D U B2 F2 U' L' F B2 D2 F2 B2 D' R B 
3. (14.66) B R U2 F B2 D F B2 U2 F' L2 R' U2 R B2 R F' B U D2 R2 U' B' F2 U2 
4. 14.19 L' F B U2 L2 U' B R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 D' 
5. (9.27) D2 U' R' F' D B' L' B2 L' R' F' D2 L2 B2 F' R2 U F D2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 R

^^ wtf a second sub-10 in this avg100 when I've only ever gotten one before



avg12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.61 (.17 better than the PB I set yesterday )
1. 12.22 B F' R2 F' L R2 U2 L U R B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R2 L F2 R D F2 L2 F R' 
2. 14.61 L' F L D B D F2 U' D2 B2 F' U2 F2 B2 D2 B' R2 D B U2 R2 L2 D' R' U 
3. 11.88 U' B' R L' B F2 D U2 R F L' D2 R' F B R' D' U' B2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B2 
4. (11.68) D R2 L F L' U2 B D2 L2 F2 L' D F' D B2 R F L2 F2 B' R B2 L2 F R 
5. 14.79 U' L' B' L2 U' F' L' F2 R' F2 R F B' R' B' U2 F2 U2 L' R B F2 U2 R L2 
6. (16.02) B U2 D2 R' L2 U' B D2 F L2 B U D2 F' B2 R2 L' U' R2 B' L2 D' B' R2 U2 
7. 12.86 R' F' D' R2 B R F2 U' F2 B' D R' B' L2 U2 F' D' U F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 F' 
8. 12.88 L2 F B' D F2 B2 D2 R B' F R' B F2 U2 D F R' L2 B2 U2 D' R' F' R F2 
9. 14.42 B2 F' U2 R U2 F' B2 L' B2 R' U B U2 R' B F2 D R2 U R2 L U2 F' D2 B' 
10. 15.03 U D R' U L R B L R B U2 R' D' R2 D' L' U2 R D U' R D' U F' L 
11. 14.16 B2 R U D R2 B F2 L2 B2 F' L U' L R' D2 U' B F' R' B' U B L' U2 L2 
12. 13.26 D' U2 L2 B2 R F2 L2 D L D2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U B F L D2 U B D' R' L2



avg100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.30 (.32 better than the PB I set yesterday )
1. 14.86 F2 L D L2 U' L2 F U B' R' B2 U' L U2 F2 D2 L2 B U' B' U D2 F D2 L' 
2. 13.91 D L' F' R B2 F2 D' U L R' F' R' B L2 B2 F U' R2 D' F L R D2 B2 L' 
3. 11.43 D2 B2 U D B2 L' F' L2 D U' B2 D R U' R2 B R' L' D' F' D B U2 D2 L' 
4. 15.32 D2 B' D' L' R D' L U R B2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 L D L2 F' L2 F2 U' R2 F' R' 
5. 12.32 L2 R2 F' B' R2 D2 L' R2 B2 R' F2 R' L D B' F' D' L' B' D B2 F2 D2 R F' 
6. 13.13 D2 U F' B D R U2 R2 D F2 D' L U2 L2 B F2 L' U D F2 L2 B' F2 R2 F' 
7. 15.34 B2 F R F D2 R L2 F' R D R D' L F2 L B' U2 L2 U D' F D' F' B2 U2 
8. 16.27 B2 F' R2 F2 D2 R L U' F2 B L' R' F2 U D' L' R' B' R2 B' U' R' U D2 L' 
9. 14.73 U2 L R2 U2 L B F2 U B2 R2 L F2 R D2 B R D2 U2 L2 F' D' R B R2 U 
10. 14.02 R B' D2 B L D F D' U B2 R2 F L F2 L2 B R L U R' D2 L' B' F2 L2 
11. 13.65 F' D2 B L U D' L F' U' F B' L' R2 B' U2 F' R' D U B2 L R F' L2 D 
12. 16.71 F' D L2 R' U' R2 L' F2 L2 D' B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B' D R L2 B' U' F2 U D 
13. 14.77 B2 D' B' F U2 B U' L2 B F2 D' B' L B' F2 D' R2 D R B2 R' U' D R D' 
14. 12.22 B F' R2 F' L R2 U2 L U R B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R2 L F2 R D F2 L2 F R' 
15. 14.61 L' F L D B D F2 U' D2 B2 F' U2 F2 B2 D2 B' R2 D B U2 R2 L2 D' R' U 
16. 11.88 U' B' R L' B F2 D U2 R F L' D2 R' F B R' D' U' B2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B2 
17. 11.68 D R2 L F L' U2 B D2 L2 F2 L' D F' D B2 R F L2 F2 B' R B2 L2 F R 
18. 14.79 U' L' B' L2 U' F' L' F2 R' F2 R F B' R' B' U2 F2 U2 L' R B F2 U2 R L2 
19. 16.02 B U2 D2 R' L2 U' B D2 F L2 B U D2 F' B2 R2 L' U' R2 B' L2 D' B' R2 U2 
20. 12.86 R' F' D' R2 B R F2 U' F2 B' D R' B' L2 U2 F' D' U F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 F' 
21. 12.88 L2 F B' D F2 B2 D2 R B' F R' B F2 U2 D F R' L2 B2 U2 D' R' F' R F2 
22. 14.42 B2 F' U2 R U2 F' B2 L' B2 R' U B U2 R' B F2 D R2 U R2 L U2 F' D2 B' 
23. 15.03 U D R' U L R B L R B U2 R' D' R2 D' L' U2 R D U' R D' U F' L 
24. 14.16 B2 R U D R2 B F2 L2 B2 F' L U' L R' D2 U' B F' R' B' U B L' U2 L2 
25. 13.26 D' U2 L2 B2 R F2 L2 D L D2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U B F L D2 U B D' R' L2 
26. 16.83 U' D' L D2 U2 B D L D' B' D2 L2 R2 B' D B D' L' D R' D R2 L D2 F 
27. 15.17 F L R' U2 L U B U2 R L2 U' B' D2 B D L2 D' U R L B2 U' D2 F U' 
28. 19.49 L' F2 B' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F' U' L F' R D U2 L B R' D2 L' B2 F U' F' L' 
29. 10.96 R2 U L2 B2 R' B2 U D2 F2 L U' R' D2 U B2 F R2 U F2 D2 U B' U R2 D' 
30. 15.70 B' F' R2 B2 F2 R2 L D2 F' B' U2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' U R F B' L B2 F L' R2 
31. 15.83 B' F' D' F2 U' R2 U B L B2 F R' F' U R D' L D B L' D2 U L2 B2 D 
32. 11.12 U2 R2 F' B2 R2 U' L' B' R' B L F' D R2 L2 B R' F' D' L F2 D' U2 L' B2 
33. 16.36 U L' F2 U2 F' R F2 D F R B' D' L2 R' F2 B' U2 F D2 U2 R' U B' F' D 
34. 15.99 D B' U' L R2 B2 F D R B U' L2 U F' L U' D L' R' U' L U2 D2 L F2 
35. 12.28 L' R2 B' R2 L2 D' R U B2 U L' B U2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 U L D2 L2 B' L U' 
36. 13.97 F' L B F D' B' L B L2 F' L R2 U L F2 L' D F' R F D2 F' R2 F' D2 
37. 16.58 B2 L B R' B U' R2 D' U2 L' F2 B2 R B2 U L F2 U B D R B' F' R L2 
38. 13.97 D2 F' D2 B' U2 D' F2 B' U' R L2 F2 L2 R2 B D F2 D2 L' U2 F' U2 F B D 
39. 14.33 L2 R2 U2 R2 L' U' F2 D2 R' F' R B2 L U2 R2 F' B2 R' L F B' L R' F' B' 
40. 14.80 B' U L' D2 U L F2 D2 R' U R D' L2 R' F L U R' L' D R' L' D2 U B' 
41. 11.75 L2 R' F B D U' L F2 B' L' D2 R U F D F' D' F R' D2 R D' L F2 B' 
42. 12.82 U F2 L B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B F2 R2 L B' U' D2 B L2 F R' L' B R2 B' L' U2 
43. 13.75 F L' R2 B R' L2 F B2 R D2 F' R2 U' L B' L' R2 B U' D L R2 D2 F' B 
44. 13.65 F' B2 L' R' B2 D' L B L U L D2 R D L F' L' B2 U B' U' B2 R' D R2 
45. 11.80 R F B R L2 F2 B2 L B' R2 F R' U2 F' U2 L2 U' F2 R2 L D' R' B R F' 
46. 16.64 R2 B' R2 B2 F' L' R' B' R F2 L' F' R2 B U' L2 F B D2 R' L U D' R L' 
47. 15.92 B F' R U' D2 B' F2 L2 F2 B U' L' B2 U2 L B2 F L' B2 D' B' L' U2 B2 L' 
48. 12.85 U L D F2 R D F' D2 B' R' F2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 D F2 U2 R F2 R' U' B U' 
49. 16.79 B U2 L2 D' R' F' U' F2 R' L' D R' F R' U' D' F R F2 D2 R2 F' U' L B2 
50. 17.86 L D2 L2 R' D' L' R' B F2 L' F' D2 L U2 L' R2 F2 B' L R2 U' D2 R2 L D 
51. 12.18 F L B' L' B F D2 B' D L R' D' L R U F R F' B R' F2 D' U2 B2 L 
52. 13.18 U' R2 D2 F2 R' U B' R L U D L' F' B2 L B' U2 D B U2 L B' L' R' B' 
53. (8.75) F D B2 D' U' L R2 B' F2 L U B' U F2 L2 R2 B' L U F L U' D' L' B' 
54. 15.20 F2 B' D' F2 U' R2 L U B2 R F' D U2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U' F D B' L' R2 D2 
55. 16.03 D2 U2 R' D F' R' L' B2 F2 R' B2 D' B U2 L' B F2 L U F2 L2 B F' U' D2 
56. 13.63 D2 R B2 D U2 F2 L' D F2 D F' R2 U' B' L2 F R2 L' B' D' U F' R B L 
57. 14.60 F L' U2 B2 U R2 B' L' F D F' R B2 U2 B F R2 B' R' B2 R2 L B R' F 
58. 15.09 D2 B2 R' D2 L R' B' D2 U' L2 B F D F R D R' F L B' U' F' L2 R2 F2 
59. 12.19 U' R2 U2 L2 B' U L2 D' L R U2 D2 B' F' D' U2 B D' U2 F' D F2 L2 U' D2 
60. 13.85 R2 B2 F R' F' U2 R2 F' U' R' F2 U' R' F2 D2 U B' D F U2 R U2 R2 L2 D 
61. (21.01) L2 B' R' L' D2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F' U2 L U' L' D2 U' L2 R' B2 F D2 R L U 
62. 13.29 U L2 U' R' F R' D R F' D2 L' D' F D' F D' B U2 L' R B' F2 L' R2 D 
63. 13.81 F' L2 U2 L' R2 D' F2 R D2 R B' L' B' F2 R F2 B2 U' D' B U L R U2 R2 
64. 14.21 B' L' D2 B' D2 L2 D' R' F' L' D2 F' U2 B2 U B U L' R2 U2 D R' F' R U2 
65. 12.74 F2 B' D R2 B2 D' B' R2 D' R' U2 R D' L2 B2 D L D' R L' B2 D' U R' U2 
66. 13.41 D' F2 L' U' R U' F' R L2 F2 D' U' R' L2 F2 U F' U R' B U2 B U F D 
67. 17.65 D L' B' R U' B2 R2 F B' U' D R' U2 B' L' B' R2 U' R L F R' U' F2 D' 
68. 14.36 F' D2 B' L' D' U2 R B' F' R U F' B L2 F U2 R U' D2 R2 B' U' L2 U D 
69. 12.38 L2 F B' R' D2 U B' D2 R' B U2 L2 F B R D' F U2 B F D2 B2 R' F' L2 
70. 13.86 U B' L2 D' F' L' F2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 L B' D2 L' U' R' F U' B2 F R' B2 F 
71. 18.07 L' R2 B' F2 R D' B D U F2 U F2 R' U' D' L' R' F2 D' B' L' U2 B R2 U 
72. 14.76 U D' L2 B2 U F L2 U2 L' D' B D U2 R L' U L' F2 L' B L' B2 F R' U' 
73. 16.05 L' B2 L' B D' R' U R' F2 U' R U F2 B D B' D R' F2 D2 B F' R L' F 
74. 13.23 B U2 B D' R' D' L2 R2 U' L2 R' F L D R' D' B F2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 B2 R2 
75. 10.78 U2 L D L' U2 F D' U' R2 F' U B2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U' D' B D2 
76. 18.83 U' D2 F' R' B D' L2 D2 B2 L U' D2 L B' U2 D B' R L2 U B F R' L F' 
77. 16.28 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F D R2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 F R2 B U2 L' U' B2 D2 L' D2 
78. 11.83 B L U' R' B F' D U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R' D R U' D B' D R U B 
79. 10.88 L' R2 U2 F L' D B2 L2 F D2 L D U B2 F2 U' L' F B2 D2 F2 B2 D' R B 
80. 14.66 B R U2 F B2 D F B2 U2 F' L2 R' U2 R B2 R F' B U D2 R2 U' B' F2 U2 
81. 14.19 L' F B U2 L2 U' B R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 D' 
82. 9.27 D2 U' R' F' D B' L' B2 L' R' F' D2 L2 B2 F' R2 U F D2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 R 
83. 17.83 B' F R2 D' L' D' F2 U2 D R' L2 F' U2 L U L' U' B2 D F' L B' R F U' 
84. 13.79 D2 B' F L' B' F2 U2 B F2 L2 F' D L U2 B L2 D F U' D' B D F' B' U2 
85. 13.79 U F U2 B' F2 L' U2 B' L R' D2 F' R U2 L2 R' U B L2 U D2 B' F D2 B 
86. 16.32 F U L' U' F2 B2 L2 B' F' U' B' L' R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 R' B R F2 D B2 F 
87. 12.85 L' B' D L' R2 D2 U B' L' F' R2 D' R' D F' L2 B' R L2 U' F' D R' U' D2 
88. 15.95 U' R' D2 F L2 F2 U F' U2 B' D R2 L B2 L2 F' R2 L' D B R2 D2 B R' D' 
89. 16.36 F' D2 L B2 L B' D2 B2 D' U' F L' R' U B' D B' F' R' D2 U2 F' D' F D' 
90. 14.95 B2 U F' B D2 U' L2 F2 L' U2 L F' B' R L' B2 D2 F' U F' D L B2 F2 L 
91. 13.71 U B' R L' D U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R B' D2 F' U2 L2 R' B2 F' L' D F B 
92. 12.82 U' D2 F D' B F2 R2 L' D' B' L2 R2 F2 R B2 U' R2 F2 L' D' U' F B2 D' U2 
93. 15.81 F' U' F R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' L' U' F2 R2 F B2 D2 L2 B' R' L2 D B R2 F' B 
94. 11.47 U2 B U' B D U B F R' L' U' R2 L' F D2 F B D B U' F' U R2 L' F2 
95. 14.28 D2 R B' D U2 R' F2 R F2 D B' F' L B2 U2 F2 L B L2 F L D' U F' B' 
96. 13.76 F' U' F2 B2 U' D' L2 R2 F' B' U L2 D' L' R' U' F B L2 U L2 D2 F L D2 
97. 14.27 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' B2 R B2 U' R L D' R' U' L2 D' B L2 F2 B2 L' D R L' 
98. 14.14 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' B2 F2 R U2 F R B L R' B2 U' B L D' R F' B L2 R2 
99. 16.56 B R' L2 F D R B U' R2 U' F' U' B2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 F' U D L R' F2 L2 
100. 14.35 R2 U' F L F U2 F' R' U2 L2 U' L' F L2 R D' F' R2 L D L R U B' R2


----------



## Xishem (May 25, 2011)

Broke all my 5x5 personal bests today, since I finally decided to actually practice it.

Single: 3:16.68
Mo3: 3:28.68
Ao5: 3:35.95
*Ao12*: 3:38.39

4:14.61, 3:40.51, 4:37.81, 4:03.31, 3:29.59, *3:33.33, 4:02.60, 3:19.34, 3:51.27, 4:02.45, 3:40.20, 3:18.38, 3:39.96, 3:27.70, 3:42.98, 3:48.32, 3:16.68*

My single PB before this session was 3:31, to give you an idea on how much of an improvement this is.


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2011)

<+Tim_Major> I doubt you'd sub 10

7.73, 8.24, 6.82, (15.59), 10.99, (5.58), 10.14, 8.88, 10.32, 9.56, 10.48, 10.10 = 9.33 avg12

Probably the first time I've done more than 5 pyra solves in a row.


----------



## ilikecubing (May 25, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wtf just got my first ever LL skip
> 
> 8.75 (wtf PB by over a second)
> 
> ...


 
Congratz!!


----------



## uberCuber (May 26, 2011)

more 3x3 CFOP

13.06, 12.42, (11.80), 14.17, 12.88, 11.92, (16.42), 15.17, 13.15, 13.77, 14.39, 11.92 = 13.28 avg12

.33 than the PB that I set yesterday

I had just been solving a bunch without really paying attention to anything; it seriously felt completely mindless, which makes me really surprised that my lookahead was this good. I was so out of it that it took until 15 solves later before I even noticed that I had gotten this PB avg12...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 26, 2011)

Some PB's...


9.66 3x3 Average of 5: 10.01, 9.42, (9.37), (10.46), 9.56


10.06 3x3 Average of 12: 9.85, 9.43, 11.03, 8.92, (12.48), 9.04, 10.21, 10.49, 10.81, (8.76), 11.19, 9.62

-LOL, counting 8.92 and still not sub 10. Am disappoint.


11.30 Average of 100 too.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> (crazy times)



you're insane


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Some PB's...
> 
> 
> 9.66 3x3 Average of 5: 10.01, 9.42, (9.37), (10.46), 9.56
> ...



 I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 26, 2011)

3.68 2x2 avg12


Spoiler



Session average: 3.68
1. 4.26 F2 R2 U' R' U R' F U2 R' U' 
2. 2.71 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F' U2 R 
3. 4.04 U' R' F' U F2 R F' R2 U' 
4. (5.10) R F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 F U' 
5. 4.39 R U F2 U R F U R' U' 
6. 2.84 F' R F U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 
7. 4.27 U2 F2 U F' R U F' R' U' 
8. 2.70 R U R2 F U' R' F 
9. 4.79 R2 F2 R' F' U' R U2 F2 R' U' 
10. (2.68) F' U' R2 U' R F' U2 F R U' 
11. 2.85 F2 U2 R U' R2 F2 U2 
12. 3.99 U2 F R F2 U2 F' R2 F U


----------



## EricReese (May 26, 2011)

PB single

53.52 L' u B2 U2 D2 R' D2 f D2 U' B2 R2 r' u' D F2 R' r' F' U' D L F U r D f2 R f' L' R2 U f' B' r' R2 f' F' U r'


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 26, 2011)

sexy move x 6 in any variation 1.06 yay =)


----------



## uberCuber (May 26, 2011)

This brings my 3x3 total to 500 solves in the last 3 days:

number of times: 161/161
best time: 11.41
worst time: 19.25

current avg5: 15.28 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 12.41 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 15.06 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 13.28 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 14.55 (σ = 1.57)
best avg100: 14.47 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 14.56 (σ = 1.55)


----------



## EricReese (May 26, 2011)

edit: Oh and with this I meet my goal of having a sub 1:08 ao100 by river hill. Next on my list, is sub 17 ao100 CN.


uberCuber said:


> pbs


 You improve fast :tu I wish I had that motivation to do that many solves O_O

Beat pb ao100 by 3ish seconds. wut :O


stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 53.52
worst time: 1:24.36

current avg5: 1:05.99 (σ = 2.21)
best avg5: 1:04.45 (σ = 1.74)

current avg12: 1:06.81 (σ = 3.21)
best avg12: 1:05.49 (σ = 1.59)

current avg100: 1:07.34 (σ = 3.33)
best avg100: 1:07.34 (σ = 3.33)

session avg: 1:07.34 (σ = 3.33)
session mean: 1:07.37




Spoiler



Average of 100: 1:07.34
1. 1:12.34 R' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L U' L' U F2 U B L2 R' F' D' L' B R2 D' L D2 
2. 1:03.28 D L' B R' D2 U L2 D R' B2 U' B F R2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 D L' B' L' U2 
3. 1:03.65 U R D' U2 L B D U' L' D' B2 U' B U2 L' D2 F2 D' L2 D B D U' B2 U' 
4. 1:07.65[DP] L' D2 R2 L F B2 R B R B' D R' B2 L R B' L U' R D2 U2 L U L U 
5. 1:08.55 B R' L' B' D2 L' F' U2 L' U2 B' D' R2 L B' R L2 D2 F' L U D B2 F2 D 
6. 1:01.66 L F2 U B' U2 F L B' L2 U2 F D R U2 R U L' F2 B' L2 B' U D L2 B 
7. 1:05.93 U2 D L2 U2 F' U' D' B2 F' D2 R' U' R' L2 D' F' L' R U' D' L' R2 B2 L' F 
8. 1:03.11 R' U L R' B U' B' U' R2 U2 R U2 L' F2 U' R' D' U B' U D' L B' R' U2 
9. 1:08.69 F2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 F' L' D' L D B L' U' F2 B' R' L2 F' B2 R' D2 U' B F 
10. 1:11.88 U2 R2 B2 R' L U R' F D R D U B' L2 D L F L' R2 U' F L R B2 F2 
11. 1:09.33 B' R2 F' U D R D U2 L D' L2 U2 F' D' U R2 F' D R D U L D2 L' F2 
12. 1:04.11 D' F2 R2 D' B' R2 D' L2 F' D U2 F D2 B' F R U2 L' U L B2 R L' B L' 
13. 1:12.59 F U F D2 R L U' R2 U B2 R D2 L' B U2 R2 L U' F2 U2 F2 B L2 R U 
14. 1:08.26 F R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 L R U R' L2 U' B R2 D' U' R L2 B D F D' 
15. 1:06.28 R F2 L' U2 L D' U' F' R' U' L2 F R' F' D' L' D F U2 D' R2 L' U L' B' 
16. 1:05.94 D2 B2 F U2 F R' B' F' D' L R D2 L D F D R2 B F D F R' B' R2 F 
17. 1:09.11 F' D' L R F2 U2 B L' B' D F B2 L U2 D' R F2 D B2 L2 D R D2 R' B 
18. 1:04.90 F2 D L R B' R L' U' B R2 B2 U' F U2 F' U' L' U B' L2 D' F B2 L2 B' 
19. 1:13.72 L2 U' R D' L U2 F L D2 F D2 U L' R2 B' U' R2 D R F L2 U L B' U 
20. 1:08.09 D U F D2 R2 F2 D' F2 B R' F2 R F R' U R B2 D B' L F' B L2 B2 F' 
21. 1:02.38 U F2 R' B D2 B' U R' D L R2 B2 D' L' R D' F' B' R2 F' D2 R' B U2 F 
22. 1:10.11 R' B' D' L' R2 B R L2 D' L B' L D' B' L R2 U' R' F D F B2 U2 D2 L' 
23. 1:01.59 L U2 B2 L R B U' B' R' D R' F' U2 B2 R D' R' B U2 B D L2 D2 R' D 
24. 1:10.77 L U2 D2 F' D' B' U F2 U R F B' U2 R B R F2 R2 D2 R' U R2 U D B 
25. 1:06.33 U' D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 B L' B' D' R F' U2 R' U2 R2 L' D L R2 D' R U 
26. 1:02.63 F2 D2 R B' D2 B' L2 U' B' F U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B L' B2 U' R2 B' F2 D U 
27. 1:05.90 B2 U2 D' F' U2 R' L' D L R D2 U' F' R' F L2 D2 L R2 D U' F' D2 R' L 
28. 1:11.94 F' D' U2 F' D2 L F R U R' D R U L R' B2 U' L D' U' R2 D L D B 
29. 1:06.34 U2 R2 F' R' B2 F2 D' L2 R' B' R2 U' R D L' B' D L' F' B D B F U' B' 
30. 1:06.18 U' L D F D U' R B' R' D U' L2 B L D' F D2 L2 R' B U2 D2 R' U2 F2 
31. 1:12.33 U2 F2 D' L' R F D B D' F' B' U F' R F2 R2 U2 L' D L2 R2 D R' U F' 
32. 1:06.97 B' U2 R2 L' D' U B L F2 L U F B2 R' U' D2 R B' R2 D2 R2 L2 D U' B2 
33. 1:04.13 L F2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L D' U' B2 D2 R2 F U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 D' 
34. 1:09.03 U' B U' D2 B2 L2 R2 D U F L R U' R U' L2 B D2 B D2 B' R F' U D' 
35. 1:08.78 B2 L2 U R2 L F R U D' F' U2 L B2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B R2 U R' B2 D F' 
36. 1:10.97 L U2 D' R F B' U2 L2 B2 U B' R2 U2 B U2 L' R' F U B2 U' B' D' F' L2 
37. 1:04.94 L D F2 B' U R' B2 D2 B U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F U L' D2 U L2 F' L' 
38. 1:05.33 D2 U2 B L' B2 D2 F B' R2 D' B2 L F' D' L2 F R' F' R' B' F' L' D F2 L' 
39. 1:02.96[OLL parity] R' D' L2 F B2 R L2 F' R L2 U D R D' B' D' L' R2 F' L' R2 D U2 F' U2 
40. 1:09.06 R' F' B2 U' D' B D2 u R' D R' L' F' R' U f2 B2 R' U' F2 L' F r R B F2 r2 f2 F' R B2 F' D2 r' u' L2 r R u' r' 
41. 1:04.00 f' r' F2 f2 D2 f2 B' D R L' D' r D F' B' r2 u2 U L' D2 F' R L' f2 U' D2 r R2 D' r2 R U' r2 L2 f u2 F u2 D' F2 
42. 1:07.21 u D2 F U' f2 U' f' U2 L2 R2 U2 f' D2 B r2 f2 F U r u2 B' f' L' u B2 D' R2 r2 U2 L' f' D L F' D' u' R2 U2 f2 D 
43. 1:05.03 D' U2 f' L' B2 u' U2 L' r U2 R F' u F R' B' D U u2 f R B' U2 r' f D' F2 L' R u D F' u' r2 u' L2 r2 D' F2 r' 
44. 1:04.66 D' L' U2 R' u2 L f' u R2 B L' r U f' D B' f2 D' u' B' R' u2 F' R' u f u' R f L2 D' r D' R f' F' L' B' L B 
45. 1:07.05 R2 U2 u B2 D R' L' D' R U r F D f' U2 F u2 R' r2 f2 R' U' B' D r2 L' B2 u2 r2 D' f2 L U B F' U2 D B u F2 
46. 1:03.55 f R r' f2 D' F' r L f R' u D2 f' F' D' u' R' B' L' R2 F' r B' U u L2 R' D u L2 U2 L' U2 B' D R2 r' U L2 B 
47. 1:07.50 R2 u2 L' D2 f2 U' D L2 B2 U' f' U B' r2 B u' R' L' r' f2 U2 L F L f' u U' f' r L R2 f R D2 u' B' U' D R2 L2 
48. 1:05.91 U2 u r U' L2 R D B2 F2 f' L f B R' U' f' R2 F' u' R2 r' F2 u' F U' u L' D2 B2 r2 U2 F B' r2 u F u' r L2 R2 
49. 1:07.06 F' L2 u F L2 R2 u2 L B' L2 F' f2 R' f B' U2 F B R' B2 U R' D U' r' R' L' D2 R f' r2 u' D2 R2 L' F2 D2 r2 D2 r' 
50. 1:01.83[PLL skip] B' u' B' R F2 r' F2 L' u R' B' U' D2 f L R U2 B2 u' B' f u2 f2 u U2 L' f B2 u2 D' R2 L U F' R L B2 F r' R' 
51. 1:10.72 D' U F2 R' r2 U B2 u' U2 L u2 R2 f' L2 F2 f2 R B2 u2 f B u D' f' u f L' f' D B D' F' U R f R B2 L' f F 
52. 1:12.25 R L2 u2 U2 R2 f u' B2 U' B R U u B F2 R B r u' D2 U2 R2 D2 r' U2 f2 L' F2 U' R L D F' B f' R U L B2 U' 
53. 1:07.61 r2 U' u2 R B L2 f2 U2 D r2 L U2 R2 r u2 B' U2 u2 R f2 B U2 R2 D2 B' U' R r2 L U2 L2 u2 U L' D' U2 B2 F' U' f' 
54. 1:06.08 D' f' u U2 f u2 U2 B' U' D' L U' r L F' D' B2 L' F' L' R' U2 f L D' F D2 B2 u2 R2 F R' U f' r' U2 r' D' F' R 
55. 1:09.25 F D' R B r2 L' F' L F' U2 f F U2 u2 R U' R2 B2 f' D f2 B' F R U2 r2 R F B U2 f F2 r D B' L2 u2 U f' D2 
56. 1:08.11 F' B f R r2 B2 R2 B U' L2 B2 r' u F' r u L2 D' U' L' f2 R B' U' B2 L B u2 f r B' D L U2 D' u B' u2 L' R' 
57. 1:10.08 L' u2 f L f2 U' R L2 r2 U2 r2 f2 B U2 R' U' D2 L2 R U f' u' D' R D R r' u2 f F2 R2 L u2 r' L' B2 U2 f' D2 U2 
58. 1:05.25 U' F L' B R2 r' F' f' L F' r u2 F2 D' f2 B' R f F u2 r F' L u2 B2 U F2 B' R U2 u' r D f R B' r' L2 f L' 
59. (53.52) L' u B2 U2 D2 R' D2 f D2 U' B2 R2 r' u' D F2 R' r' F' U' D L F U r D f2 R f' L' R2 U f' B' r' R2 f' F' U r' 
60. 1:12.88 r L' u L' F L2 D B2 D' F2 L f2 F' U D2 F f' U' D2 u L' U' R r2 u f2 R' r f2 R' f R f L' U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R' 
61. 1:07.09 B' R U' r2 f' B2 r' L D F D f2 B' U B R B2 F r R f2 R2 D' B2 r' L F B2 D2 r L2 U f B2 R' U2 R2 u' f R 
62. 1:08.58 B' F R' D' B L2 f' F R U' L2 u U2 L' U2 B D f' B2 u r2 u' D L' u' U f2 r' R' F' U2 f2 r' U F r u2 r' L u2 
63. 1:07.41 u2 f' R U D2 L' D R r U2 D2 B2 R u2 L2 B u' L U2 D' B2 D B' L2 F2 U2 F' r B' R' F2 B2 R U' u D' L2 D F r2 
64. 1:02.63 u' f2 B F R L' F' U' D L u L F' u2 f' L' R' u' B R F B2 L2 r' u2 B' L r F L' R2 U f' B' D' B' F r R' L 
65. 1:10.25 u2 B U F' L r2 U' B' f u B2 L' u2 L R U' R' r U F R2 L2 u2 F D B r2 D' r' R f B u' L2 r R2 D2 R u2 U2 
66. 1:05.02 U2 F2 U2 R U B2 R L' r' u' U' R D' r F' D2 R2 L' F' U2 L2 f2 r' f L D2 R r F R' B D2 f' F D r2 R f' u' D' 
67. 1:16.78 u r' L R' f u D2 r f' F2 u' F' U' u F f' D f u' D2 r' u2 B r2 B' R2 r2 L2 U' f' r L' U L2 U2 f' L2 U f' D 
68. 1:13.90 F2 B2 f' r D' L f' B2 r2 D r2 U' r' U' D2 F' D f' F r2 D R' L f u2 F r' B' U r2 D2 R2 F D F' B u2 U2 D r2 
69. 1:08.33 D F' U r' F2 u' U2 R' F2 u B' F' U' F L' u2 f B U2 u' B U' u2 B L2 r' R2 U f U2 R L U' R2 f2 u2 B' r B2 f' 
70. 1:09.27 D2 u f r' R2 f' U2 B' R2 U r' L2 B D2 r' B2 L u2 R L' U R2 D2 r f' U r' L F' L f2 r2 R2 L' B R2 u L2 u D 
71. 1:08.08 f' D f' R2 f r u' f2 U r2 u' B u' B D' r F2 u' B D2 u' B2 f2 D' B u F2 u' r D F' f2 R' U' R' B' f R' r u 
72. 1:06.86 f2 r' U' B f2 r2 B r2 R2 D L2 U' L' f R' r f U' u2 f' u' D' B R U' f' B D f F2 U2 r2 f2 L2 B2 U2 f2 B2 L u' 
73. 1:09.09 U f L u' B2 U2 r2 u' U2 B2 F2 L D2 U r' D2 f2 F D2 u2 B U' u D' F2 B2 D r' B F L B2 L u2 R' f2 R B2 F2 r2 
74. 1:02.50 u' D2 B f' u F' L' u' B' U2 B' u' U2 f' u R' r u L F u r2 B R' B' r2 u2 R f' R2 L' u' D' r2 u2 D' F' u D L 
75. 1:03.27 L R' D F2 r' D' B F2 r2 B U F2 U' R' D' f u2 F r2 U' D2 u f2 U' L' D2 u' R' B D r2 L' F' U2 B L' D B L' D2 
76. 1:07.00 f u2 U2 r2 F2 R B u' R2 D' B2 D U' R U f2 B' R' F' f u' D f B F L2 R2 B r' B u2 f F2 B r U2 r L2 D2 F2 
77. 1:09.13 r2 B2 D R2 B' f2 U2 f L' D2 B F' U2 L D2 U2 r' F r F' U2 R' F2 f2 r2 B r D2 F2 U2 r' f B' u F2 D' F L U2 u' 
78. 1:07.83 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 f r f U u D' F' D F2 R2 L' r2 f2 U' D2 F' R' U2 L2 r' f F L' B' f' R' D U' B2 R B' r' f2 U2 u 
79. 1:08.22 L' r B' D2 f L2 U' u2 D' F B r' f' R B u' B2 u U' L2 U R2 F' u2 D U f' R B F' U2 R2 L F2 L F u' B2 F L' 
80. 1:13.96 f R u' L2 F2 R' U D r' u U f F2 B D' r L B2 u F L2 D B' U2 L B2 r2 F L2 F2 L r2 D R' F' r f F2 L' f 
81. 1:06.13 U2 F B U' L B r' R2 D2 f2 R2 B' R2 U D' L D L2 r f R r' D' f2 F' D' u' L' F' R u F' R' F u U2 F U2 F r' 
82. 1:08.33 R' F U r' R f U' f' D2 r R B' F2 f r2 R B U2 u' F u' r2 f D B U2 r F' U F f L2 U B R r u R F' u' 
83. 1:08.03 L2 D2 f u2 B2 F f2 D2 u' R2 r' B L r' U' R U r u2 B2 f2 u' D' F D2 F2 L' r2 R' f2 R L2 U' B' U B L2 B2 u2 F 
84. 1:10.43 R U2 R' U' f R B f2 L2 u' f' L2 r' D B U' L2 r D2 L' B u' F2 U2 D' F2 R' B2 r2 R' f2 F' D R f2 R F R' F2 U' 
85. 1:06.15 f2 U2 r' U D' F2 f2 B2 u U R f2 L' u' R B u' r2 u' r2 U R' F' R' L F' U L r B' D2 R' F2 r B' u2 f L2 R' u2 
86. 1:06.16 B2 U' r2 D' U' r2 B2 R' B' f2 F L r2 u2 D' B' L u2 L r R' f U2 r2 U F L2 F2 U' F2 r' R' D u B2 F2 u' L' R r' 
87. (1:24.36) f2 F2 R B2 R' u' f D2 R L F2 L D' L2 f2 L' U' R D L2 r2 U2 F2 f u' f' R2 f' B2 R' F2 L r R' u' f L R' B' f 
88. 1:03.34 r2 U R2 U' F' u2 r2 D2 B L2 R' U' L B2 u R2 D r L D2 u2 L2 U f2 r U' u' F' R' U u' F2 U u D R' F' L2 F2 R2 
89. 1:03.11 f2 r2 u2 r2 F D2 F' L2 U R' D' r' u' r' f' u B2 r2 D R' F' R U L B2 F' U' F u' L2 B2 f r L' D' r' U R2 f2 B' 
90. 1:10.75 B2 r2 R' B f' u L u' r f L2 r2 U' B f' u2 r2 u2 f R2 u2 F R2 F U2 B2 D' L' B2 D F U' L' f2 D F B2 u U' r' 
91. 1:06.91 r' B2 F2 D' U' f' D2 F2 R' L2 D u r f' B2 F U2 B2 u B2 L2 U u2 f L D F2 D2 L2 f F' R' U2 L2 D' B F2 L' B' U2 
92. 59.86[pll parity :O] L2 R u2 L' f U2 f' L f R r' F2 L2 f2 U2 F r2 R' f u B' u U F r2 L2 U' r2 L B' f2 U F' D R U2 R D U' R' 
93. 1:09.78 f B R D2 F2 R F2 L2 F U2 F2 r2 D' F2 R' D' L' B R u2 B2 D L2 U D f L' F B u' D2 R' L' r2 f u r L U r' 
94. 1:13.34 L' B' u' U' r R2 f2 u' L' f2 L2 r' D' B2 f' r F2 f' u D2 F B2 L u U r' B F' f' U u R2 D f' r2 f2 U' L' r2 U2 
95. 1:07.38 B2 R D' R' D r' U D' f D' u2 U R B' u2 U R2 D' f D' B U2 F f r' U f r' f r F r F' r u D2 L2 R2 D' f2 
96. 1:04.38 f R' L2 D' u2 f L2 F' D2 F' R' r' F2 L' D2 R f2 u' U2 B' r B' R' u' r' u' f' D' f L2 D f2 U2 f r2 L2 B L2 R2 D 
97. 1:10.96 F' f' B2 L' r f' L' f' D2 r' U2 L f2 F L' F' D2 L2 r2 R U2 r2 D2 F B R U' r F2 D L2 U2 D2 R' f F2 u' r' F D2 
98. 1:04.47 L2 D L' R' r2 u' r D2 B L2 u2 f2 r2 u U B2 U' u2 B2 r D' U2 L' f' U L2 r f' F' R' r' B' U2 u' f r2 U' u' B2 u2 
99. 1:01.25 D' R f D2 B L D R' F' R2 L' r U2 D F2 r u U2 D F2 R D' r F B2 r' L U' F B r2 f D2 R' f' D2 u' r D2 r' 
100. 1:09.11 F' R' B2 R' f L' R2 u' U' r' u' L2 D2 R2 f2 F2 r' U' F' u2 B D' U' f' R2 U' F' D' U' R D u2 L' R D U2 F L' r' u2



So many bad solves :fp My last 30 solves were all fail, my hands were so tired.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 26, 2011)

Haven't had anything this quick in a while
12.80 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' U' F' L2 U' R2 F' R2 D B' U'

y R' F
y U' L' U L2 U L' 
R U R' U2 R U R'
U R' U R
y' U R U' R' U R U R'
U f R U R' U' f' R U R' U R U2' R'
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

After reconstructing I realised I didn't even notice the green/orange pair was made after cross, ohwell it worked itself out.

55/12.80 = 4.30tps


----------



## LarsN (May 26, 2011)

Getting used to Roux:

22.34 18.86 14.50 18.52 17.59 21.10 16.68 (23.57) (13.25) 21.58 17.48 17.56 = 18.62 

New PB single and avg


----------



## JasonK (May 26, 2011)

PB full-step single finally 

*13.36* D2 B2 U L2 U2 F' D2 F D B2 L D' L R2 F' U2 F L' D2 B2 U' L' F' B' R2

x2 D R' D R' y' R' F R D2
R U' R' U2 L' U L
U' R' U2 R U2 L U L' (somehow didn't see BR pair already in :fp)
U2 R' U R
U2 f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F'
U R' U' R y R2' u R' U R U' R u' R2

54 moves = 4tps


----------



## Godmil (May 26, 2011)

YAY, finally got Sub-25 Ao12 
(gawd, I'm slow)



Spoiler



Average 24.89

00:23.81 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D2 U L2 F' R2 D F' L' D2 F U' B' D2 U'
00:22.95 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D F' U B U2 R B2 F' D2 B' D2
00:27.27 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R F U' R U B D2 L' B U'
00:23.57 L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 R F' D2 F2 L2 B U2 R' D B2 U'
00:29.30 D R2 D L2 D R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B' D R' B2 D' U F D2 L B'
00:22.72 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D F' R' U' F2 L' D' R2 U F' D
00:25.32 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B' L D' B F' L B2 F2 U2 R2
00:21.26 L2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 U B2 D F' R B' D' L2 B U L' F2 D2 L'
00:25.91 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R L2 B D2 R D' B U F D2 U'
(00:37.82) U' B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 B' L U R2 L B2 U F' D2 R' U'
(00:20.27) U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 L' U' L2 U F D' B2 R' D2 R'
00:26.81 R2 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L' B F' R' U' L B2 R2 B2 R2


----------



## Selkie (May 26, 2011)

Godmil said:


> YAY, finally got Sub-25 Ao12
> (gawd, I'm slow)


 
Congratulations mate, its well deserved


----------



## Godmil (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Selkie 
Coincidently I was just looking for a post from you so I could see what your... signat..... pb......
AGH! darn! you're already sub-24!
Ok, I better get practicing.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 26, 2011)

Megaminx single: 52.53

OLL: Fat antisune
PLL: cw A perm

My pb before was 58.xy


----------



## whauk (May 26, 2011)

finally sub14:
11.44, 14.52, 14.48, 16.00, 13.47, 14.19, 23.44, 16.39, 10.67, 11.50, 14.59, 11.89

13.85 OH avg12

10 was PLL skip, 11s were COLL + Uperm
(also 12.66 avg5 but PB is 12.18)


----------



## Selkie (May 26, 2011)

3x3: Ao12 pb - a nice consistent set too:-

23.16



Spoiler



Average of 12: 23.16
1. 22.91 L' F2 R2 L' B' L2 U2 R' U2 D2 L R2 U B F U2 B R D F D L2 R' F' R2 
2. 24.46 B2 L' F B' L2 B2 U F' R' D F' R' F B L2 U' F U R' F B D' L' D R 
3. 20.48 F2 B' D L R' D' R' U R F U' D2 B F' D2 L' R U2 F' U R2 D' U2 B2 D2 
4. 21.56 F B' U' R' F R2 F R2 B U' B D L B' R2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 U L2 R D2 F' 
5. 25.51 D' B R' U R2 L D U' F' L' F2 D' F B2 L U2 F2 D L2 R D F2 R' U B 
6. (26.69) U F2 B L2 U' L' R' F2 L' U F2 B R L' D F' L' R F2 L B U L' R' U 
7. 24.36 D B U2 R D2 L' D U' L R' U B2 R' F R B U B D2 F L2 F' U2 B' U2 
8. (19.33) B F R D' U' F2 D R L2 F R' B2 U F L' R B' R U2 F' U D' L' D B 
9. 21.49 L R' F' B L' R' F B2 R' U2 L' D' B' R' B D R L' D2 R F R' F2 R2 L' 
10. 24.22 F2 L' B2 F D' R2 L F' U R' B R2 L2 D F D2 F B2 D B' U L2 D U' B' 
11. 25.39 U L2 R B D2 L' F2 L2 F L' U2 R2 L2 D R2 F R2 U2 B2 U' L U2 D' B U 
12. 21.26 D2 F2 B U' L2 U' R B R' L' B L' R2 D' L' F2 D2 F L' R2 D2 R2 L2 F' D





Godmil said:


> Thanks Selkie
> Coincidently I was just looking for a post from you so I could see what your... signat..... pb......
> AGH! darn! you're already sub-24!
> Ok, I better get practicing.



I am suffering with bad consistency mate, last couple of Ao100's have been about the 25.5 mark so moving in the right direction


----------



## uberCuber (May 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You improve fast :tu I wish I had that motivation to do that many solves O_O



I could say the same about your 4x4; 100 4x4 solves just sounds wtfridiculous


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 26, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm gonna go cry now.


 
No, don't! You're still better than me at every other event. 



That70sShowDude said:


> you're insane



<3 

See you at Captain's Cove!


----------



## Cool Frog (May 26, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx single: 52.53
> 
> OLL: Fat antisune
> PLL: cw A perm
> ...


 How would you possibly do a fat antisune on a megaminx...
Or is that just describing the look of the case


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Some PB's...
> 
> 
> 9.66 3x3 Average of 5: 10.01, 9.42, (9.37), (10.46), 9.56
> ...


 
hi

*8.97, 8.66, 9.24, (11.74), 9.95*, 9.36, 10.24, 11.02, 10.77, 9.00, (8.22), 9.34 = 9.66 *(9.39)*


----------



## uberCuber (May 26, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> How would you possibly do a fat antisune on a megaminx...
> Or is that just describing the look of the case


 
The exact same way you do it on a cube.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 26, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> hi
> 
> *8.97, 8.66, 9.24, (11.74), 9.95*, 9.36, 10.24, 11.02, 10.77, 9.00, (8.22), 9.34 = 9.66 *(9.39)*


 
Whoa, nice!


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 26, 2011)

Ethan, and Annoymoscuber, you may kill me in 3x3 but 2x2 is still mine 
Working on sub 1ing all of EG now. Only have U and T sets for EG-1. Video on EG-1 and EG-2 should be up tonight or tomorrow.

Edit: Just finished EG-1.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 27, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> The exact same way you do it on a cube.


 
with a double layer turn...
L F R' F R F2 L'
Brain explosion.


----------



## uberCuber (May 27, 2011)

woah, not quite PB but incredibly consistent for me; no sup-14s :O

12.62, 13.80, 13.18, 13.61, 13.83, (13.99), 13.30, 13.82, (11.31), 12.50, 13.90, 12.64 = 13.32 avg12


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 27, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Annoymoscuber


 
Lol, call me Andrew. xD

And good luck on sub 1-ing all of EG!


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Lol, call me Andrew. xD
> 
> And good luck on sub 1-ing all of EG!


 
Hahaha, I totally blanked on your name.....and thanks! Just finished Sune on EG-2.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Lol, call me Andrew. xD
> 
> And good luck on sub 1-ing all of EG!


Lol Andy.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 27, 2011)

New PB 15.16 Ao5 *ON VIDEO* on my *FIRST TRY* for my *100 SUBS VIDEO!!!*
I will have the vid up shortly. I am making it HD so it's taking a while in WMM.
Too bad for the last 18 sec solve.
EDIT:


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 27, 2011)

Just finished EG-2 Sune, Antisune, and H. H was a HUGE pain.


----------



## JyH (May 27, 2011)

2x2 PB I think...
Average of 5: 5.41
1. 5.83 U2 R' U R' F' R U' F2 R2 U'
2. 4.47 R' U R' U2 R2 U' F R U'
3. (3.84) R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
4. (8.70) R2 U2 F2 R F' R F' R2 F' U'
5. 5.93 F U' R2 F2 U' F U2 F2 

Pretty good considering I average around 6-7 and never practice 2x2.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 27, 2011)

Funny 6x6 average 

5:10.46, (5:15.17), (4:47.74), 4:49.54, 5:00.00 => 5:00.00


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 27, 2011)

Nice 3x3 average 

Average: 21.68
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 19.47
Worst Time: 25.05
Individual Times:
1.	(19.47)	B' F D U' B' U2 B' R' B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B L
2.	20.75	D' L2 R' F2 L R' D' U B2 F2 D L' R' D2 U'
3.	(25.05)	R F D U2 R' D' U L' D' U' R' B L2 B' D'
4.	20.88	U L D U B L' D U' R B2 F2 L D' L U
5.	23.40	B2 L U' L R2 D' F L R2 B' D R D' B2 F


----------



## Selkie (May 27, 2011)

3x3: New Fullstep PB 18.06

(18.06) B2 U' F' D F L2 F L2 B L2 B2 R2 L B2 F2 D L' F L R B' L2 U2 F2 B' 

Bad frame rate but caught on webcam too:-


Spoiler


----------



## Robert-Y (May 27, 2011)

Megaminx avg of 12: 1:09.86

1:07.52
1:05.96
1:17.69
(1:28.85)
(1:03.79)
1:16.63
1:09.11
1:07.39
1:10.13
1:07.82
1:08.17
1:08.18


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 27, 2011)

Decided to practice some Petrus.

Average of 5: 19.72
1. 18.75 D' U' R2 U2 L B' R2 B R F' R B' U2 L U2 F D2 F2 R L2 F' L2 B2 F2 R2
2. (36.16) F' R L' F2 U2 L2 F L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L D2 F2 L' R' F2 U R2 U R
3. (14.11) R B' L' R2 F' L' B F2 U2 D B L' D R' U' F' U2 B U F' U2 D2 L2 U2 D
4. 21.55 L B2 F U2 L R D' R' B2 R2 B2 L B U F D2 F2 U' B2 D U F2 L2 B2 D
5. 18.85 F' B' D2 L2 B' R2 L' F2 U B' R D R F2 R2 F' B2 U2 L D2 F2 R' U' F B'


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 27, 2011)

Just finished sub 1ing EG-1 and EG-2  and I got the PLL's and PBL's Robert.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 27, 2011)

That's great 

Are there any hard-to-sub-1 EG2 cases at all? I haven't tried any cases yet.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 27, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> That's great
> 
> Are there any hard-to-sub-1 EG2 cases at all? I haven't tried any cases yet.


 Oh yes, there are some that are a HUGE pain.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 27, 2011)

Finally started practicing OH again. Lots of PB's.


18.92 Single

24.69 Average of 5: 20.80, (33.33), 29.35, (18.92), 23.91

25.75 Average of 12: 26.53, 23.51, 23.95, 24.39, 27.89, 28.61, 20.80, (33.33), 29.35, (18.92), 23.91, 28.54


----------



## Andreaillest (May 28, 2011)

PB avg. of 5: *16.95*

15.83, 18.33(+2), 14.68, (14.23), (20.34)

If it weren't for the +2, it would have been 16.28. :/


----------



## uberCuber (May 28, 2011)

3x3 CFOP

average for the day (168 solves) 14.38

PB avg100: 14.19 
PB avg12: 13.25
best avg5 (not PB): 12.51
best single (not PB): 9.95

hopefully sub-14 soon


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 28, 2011)

It's safe to say now that if I get a solve over 12.5 it produces a negative reaction from me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 28, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> It's safe to say now that if I get a solve over 12.5 it produces a negative reaction from me.


 
+1


----------



## Julian (May 28, 2011)

Average of 5: 15.58
1. (18.87) B' U2 B R' D U2 F U2 B F' D' U B' L2 U R' D' R2 L' D' U F U2 F2 B' 
2. 15.91 B' F' R2 L2 U' F' U' L2 D' R' B2 U2 L' F U' L R' F R' B F D2 F' D2 F2 
3. (12.66) L' B2 L' D' F' D F R F B U' R2 L D2 U B' L B' F2 D B F L' U' F 
4. 17.70+ D' R' F2 R' L' U' B' L' U R D' U2 L' U2 B2 F L2 D L' F2 L R B L' R' 
5. 13.14 F2 D' L D L U L' D2 R2 B' U L R' U2 B2 L2 U' R' U' L2 U2 B R' B2 D'

Rolling failed, would have 14.92 without the +2 
However, the 12 and 13 were both NL, and both beat my previous NL PB.

Reconstruction of the 12:


Spoiler



x2 y R' D F2 L2 D2
L' U2 L U' L' U L
L U' L' U2 R' U R
U2 y L' U' L
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2011)

K4

56.60, 59.44, 1:12.54, 1:03.58, 55.88, 1:06.36, 1:00.79, 1:07.22, 1:03.19, 1:12.41, 1:16.44, 1:04.99 = 1:04.71

First 5 are 59.87 avg5


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 28, 2011)

Waaaaaat. I haven't picked up a 3x3 for close to a month.
Fail 15 and 13.
10.45 AO5 in there.
Average of 12: 11.02
1. 10.07 U2 F D2 R D2 U B2 R2 D B U B U R L D2 U R2 B L' R U R D' L' 
2. 10.13 B' D2 U' F2 R L' F2 R D R' D2 L' F' U2 B2 R D2 R' B L' D U B F' L' 
3. 13.71 U' B F2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' D R B' R' L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L R2 D U' F' D 
4. 11.88 L B2 U2 L' D' B2 L U2 F' B2 L' B' D F2 B U' R' F' U2 B' R' L B F' U 
5. 10.12 R2 L2 B D F' B' U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 R L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R' L2 U2 
6. 10.98 F' R' B' R2 B F L' R B' D2 L' B F D2 B2 U2 F' R B F D' R2 D2 U R' 
7. 10.57 F2 R2 U' F B2 R' D2 B' D2 B' L' D' R2 B' L' U R D2 U' F' L U2 D R' D2 
8. (15.18) D2 U2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 U B F D2 R' L B R2 L2 B L R2 U' F' B' R' F2 U 
9. 10.62 L2 R2 B2 L' U F2 D F2 L F' L2 B' L' R2 D' B2 L' R2 B2 L R' U B U' D' 
10. (8.96) F' B' R2 L2 F2 D F' U2 L' F B2 R L F B' L D' F' B R' L2 U' D' L R 
11. 10.17 U2 D B' D' U F' L U D2 B' F D' B' R B L' D F2 D U L2 R' B R U2 
12. 11.93 F U B' L' U' F L R F2 B' U' R' D' B L F' D L' R B D F2 L R' F'


----------



## kpcube (May 28, 2011)

Up to 100 bpm with metronome solving and a flat 16 sec solve today =]


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 28, 2011)

*2x2 Average of 100 with stackmat*

Statistics for 05-28-2011 18:05:39

Average: 4.19
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 1.91
Worst Time: 6.36

*Best Ao12 in the average of 100*

Average: 3.77
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 2.69
Worst Time: 4.75
Individual Times:
1.	3.25	R' F R' U' R F U2 F R'
2.	4.30	U2 F U' F U2 R2 U' R' F2
3.	4.08	F U' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' R'
4.	4.31	U2 F U2 R' U R' U2 R' F'
5.	(4.75)	R U' R' F' U2 F' R2 F U2
6.	2.90	R' U2 R U' R' U R'
7.	3.91	R F' R2 U2 F R' F U2
8.	4.47	U' R F R F U' F U' R2 U'
9.	(2.69)	F R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' F' R U'
10.	3.00	U' F' U2 R' F2 R' U' R U2
11.	3.61	U F2 U F' U F U2 F2
12.	3.83	R2 F U' F' R F U' F2 R2

Not so good with a stackmat


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 28, 2011)

kpcube said:


> Up to 100 bpm with metronome solving and a flat 16 sec solve today =]


 
haha nice to see someone else does metronome solving. i used to do it. the fastest i could do was 180ish. nice work =)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 28, 2011)

Megaminx

Avg of 5: 1:07.47

1:07.64, 1:06.09, (1:05.72), (1:15.72), 1:08.69

PLL skip on the 1:08.69 :fp

The chances of getting one are 1/720 lol

EDIT: I just got another one right after the 1:08:

<RobertY> oh my god
<RobertY> I just got two PLL skips in a row on megaminx O_O
<RobertY> but only 1:08, and 1:06
<RobertY> that's 1/(720*720)

This is almost certainly the luckiest thing that has ever happened to me on any puzzle. It's a shame I didn't get a sub 1 on either of those PLL skips 

EDIT2: 1:09.05 avg of 12 (small improvement)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2011)

Wow 2 in a row? Ive only ever had one...

2 in a row is... 0.000193% chance of happening , thats only like 27 times more common than winning the lottery, but 33.333.... times rarer than a 3x3 LL skip.


----------



## JLarsen (May 28, 2011)

Consistent sub 16?

Click. Check. Click.

Mean: 15.91


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
May 28, 2011 2:35:55 PM - 3:06:21 PM

Mean: 15.91
Standard deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 12.22
Worst Time: 20.44

Best average of 5: 14.90
5-9 - (12.22) (17.15) 13.97 14.66 16.06

Best average of 12: 15.42
1-12 - 14.11 15.40 15.21 (18.68) (12.22) 17.15 13.97 14.66 16.06 17.30 13.43 16.91

1. 14.11 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U L2 D U2 R2 U2 L' D U B' L' D U R B L' D'
2. 15.40 R2 D' U' F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' B' R2 L' F2 D2 B' R L B'
3. 15.21 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F' R' B' F R2 F' L' F2 U R2
4. 18.68 B2 D2 U F2 L2 U R2 D L2 B2 L D' B2 F R' B2 F' L B' R2
5. 12.22 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 B R2 U' L' D2 L' B2 L2 D R F'
6. 17.15 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B' R D R L' U' L2 U L'
7. 13.97 D' B2 D L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 B L' D' R2 D' U2 R2 D'
8. 14.66 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' U2 B2 U2 F' L' U2 F2 R' U'
9. 16.06 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 L' D2 L' D U R' D2 F U
10. 17.30 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F L B D' L F L2 D' R' U'
11. 13.43 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' L' B' R D' F2 U L D2 B2 F' U
12. 16.91 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 R D U F L B F2 U B2 F'
13. 14.56 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L' D' U' R L F U' L2 U2
14. 16.22 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R F D2 R2 L D U F' L B2 U'
15. 15.53 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R' U' F2 R B' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U
16. 17.30 U B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D B L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D' L F' U L2
17. 17.69 B2 R2 U' R2 D' U' F2 D R2 L2 D B R' D2 L2 B' D' F U2 R' B' U
18. 15.25 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F' D L' B2 U2 R' F D' R D2 L'
19. 17.53 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D U' B U' R D F' R D F R2 L'
20. 20.44 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U F R B' F' U2 R' B' U'
21. 15.03 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R B' R' L2 F L U L2 U' B2 U
22. 15.19 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 F' L U2 R' F' D' U2 R' L'
23. 17.18 D L2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L' F' R' B D' R' B' U R2 B2 U
24. 16.65 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U L B2 L B' U' F' U2 B L D
25. 15.83 D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D U' B2 L B' L2 U2 B' R2 F' R' F D2
26. 14.34 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' B' R' D2 U' B2 R2 U' L2
27. 15.03 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 L' B R L' B D' U L' F2 R D'
28. 16.47 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R' B L2 F' U' R D L B D2
29. 15.08 D2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F' R D' B R2 B2 U' L2 F R D'
30. 16.38 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 F D' R2 B F' L F R D' B'
31. 18.40 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R D' L2 D F2 L2 U2 B U R2
32. 14.41 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B' L2 U2 F' D R' B' U2 L D'
33. 13.33 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D B' U' L B' F L2 D R F2 L D2
34. 15.28 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L B' R' D L2 U2 B L' U L2 B
35. 16.68 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D L' U B' D' L' D' L2 D2 U L'
36. 15.03 F2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B' R U' F' L' F' R D2 U' L
37. 16.05 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 F2 L D2 B L D2 F' U' B D L'
38. 15.90 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' U2 L' D L2 F2 L' U F' R D2
39. 16.93 B2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D' R L U' F' R' D2 U2 F' R'
40. 15.72 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L' B2 D' U L' U R2 B R2
41. 16.72 B2 D' U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 B' R2 L2 B D' U' B' D' R2
42. 17.03 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B F' U2 L' B U2 R' D B' F U2
43. 15.94 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U2 B L' B' D2 B2 R' F R U L' U'
44. 16.90 B2 D U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R' F2 R' F L' U' L D R' U'
45. 15.80 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B L2 F R' D2 L' F U R2 B'
46. 16.84 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R D U2 L B L' U' B' R L' U2
47. 16.94 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' B U' L' B2 F D' L' D2 U F
48. 16.77 D' R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F D' B D L2 B2 L D B' U'
49. 13.40 D' L2 D2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' L' U' R L F' U2 R D2 L2 D2
50. 14.75 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F2 R D' U2 L' U2 F2 D' B' F' L U


It's so hard to keep focus for that many solves...

Update:

Another 50 after to make 100....Grrrrrrr

Mean:  16.04


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
May 28, 2011 2:35:55 PM - 3:41:03 PM

Mean: 16.04
Standard deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 11.77
Worst Time: 20.44

Best average of 5: 14.48
90-94 - 14.33 14.91 14.19 (18.22) (11.77)

Best average of 12: 15.42
1-12 - 14.11 15.40 15.21 (18.68) (12.22) 17.15 13.97 14.66 16.06 17.30 13.43 16.91

1. 14.11 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U L2 D U2 R2 U2 L' D U B' L' D U R B L' D'
2. 15.40 R2 D' U' F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' B' R2 L' F2 D2 B' R L B'
3. 15.21 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F' R' B' F R2 F' L' F2 U R2
4. 18.68 B2 D2 U F2 L2 U R2 D L2 B2 L D' B2 F R' B2 F' L B' R2
5. 12.22 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 B R2 U' L' D2 L' B2 L2 D R F'
6. 17.15 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B' R D R L' U' L2 U L'
7. 13.97 D' B2 D L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 B L' D' R2 D' U2 R2 D'
8. 14.66 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' U2 B2 U2 F' L' U2 F2 R' U'
9. 16.06 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 L' D2 L' D U R' D2 F U
10. 17.30 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F L B D' L F L2 D' R' U'
11. 13.43 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' L' B' R D' F2 U L D2 B2 F' U
12. 16.91 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 R D U F L B F2 U B2 F'
13. 14.56 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L' D' U' R L F U' L2 U2
14. 16.22 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R F D2 R2 L D U F' L B2 U'
15. 15.53 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R' U' F2 R B' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U
16. 17.30 U B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D B L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D' L F' U L2
17. 17.69 B2 R2 U' R2 D' U' F2 D R2 L2 D B R' D2 L2 B' D' F U2 R' B' U
18. 15.25 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F' D L' B2 U2 R' F D' R D2 L'
19. 17.53 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D U' B U' R D F' R D F R2 L'
20. 20.44 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U F R B' F' U2 R' B' U'
21. 15.03 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R B' R' L2 F L U L2 U' B2 U
22. 15.19 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 F' L U2 R' F' D' U2 R' L'
23. 17.18 D L2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L' F' R' B D' R' B' U R2 B2 U
24. 16.65 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U L B2 L B' U' F' U2 B L D
25. 15.83 D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D U' B2 L B' L2 U2 B' R2 F' R' F D2
26. 14.34 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' B' R' D2 U' B2 R2 U' L2
27. 15.03 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 L' B R L' B D' U L' F2 R D'
28. 16.47 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R' B L2 F' U' R D L B D2
29. 15.08 D2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F' R D' B R2 B2 U' L2 F R D'
30. 16.38 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 F D' R2 B F' L F R D' B'
31. 18.40 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R D' L2 D F2 L2 U2 B U R2
32. 14.41 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B' L2 U2 F' D R' B' U2 L D'
33. 13.33 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D B' U' L B' F L2 D R F2 L D2
34. 15.28 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L B' R' D L2 U2 B L' U L2 B
35. 16.68 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D L' U B' D' L' D' L2 D2 U L'
36. 15.03 F2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B' R U' F' L' F' R D2 U' L
37. 16.05 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 F2 L D2 B L D2 F' U' B D L'
38. 15.90 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' U2 L' D L2 F2 L' U F' R D2
39. 16.93 B2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D' R L U' F' R' D2 U2 F' R'
40. 15.72 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L' B2 D' U L' U R2 B R2
41. 16.72 B2 D' U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 B' R2 L2 B D' U' B' D' R2
42. 17.03 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B F' U2 L' B U2 R' D B' F U2
43. 15.94 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U2 B L' B' D2 B2 R' F R U L' U'
44. 16.90 B2 D U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R' F2 R' F L' U' L D R' U'
45. 15.80 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B L2 F R' D2 L' F U R2 B'
46. 16.84 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R D U2 L B L' U' B' R L' U2
47. 16.94 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' B U' L' B2 F D' L' D2 U F
48. 16.77 D' R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F D' B D L2 B2 L D B' U'
49. 13.40 D' L2 D2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' L' U' R L F' U2 R D2 L2 D2
50. 14.75 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F2 R D' U2 L' U2 F2 D' B' F' L U
51. 17.59 F2 U' L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D R2 U' R' F R2 D' B D L' B' D2 U'
52. 18.90 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' U' B2 L B U' B R' L2 B' U L' D U
53. 15.19 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D U' L2 B2 U L' B' U B' D' F2 L U F'
54. 17.55 U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F' U2 L U' R2 L' D R' F'
55. 16.50 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 L' B' R2 F' U' R
56. 17.58 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F D F R B' D2 L U F2 R D'
57. 15.72 D R2 U B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U R2 B' U2 L F' R D2 R2 D2 F' U2
58. 13.46 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 F D U' L D' B2 F2 U' B F
59. 17.02 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B U' L' U L D2 L' F' U' F2 U'
60. 14.97 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 L U' F' U' B D' L' U2 F2 D
61. 16.52 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R D' F' L B2 D2 L2 B' D2 U L'
62. 15.36 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U R' U L2 U R2 F' U R B2 L2 F'
63. 18.16 U' B2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 R F L F2 D2 R2 L' F U
64. 14.91 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' L' D U' B D R2 L' D' R2
65. 13.58 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 U L F D2 B' F2 L' U2 R B2 D U'
66. 15.36 F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D R F' R2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U2 R
67. 15.59 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 L2 D B' U R D2 U' F' R' F2 L D2 U'
68. 17.30 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L U L' D B' D2 F L' D2 U'
69. 17.69 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 U L2 U' L' F D R2 L' D2 F L' F' L2
70. 13.90 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F' R2 L' D2 F D' U' B D2 R' D'
71. 14.78 F2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' R' D L2 F' U R2 B' D' F2 R
72. 18.94 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U R L' F' L' B' F2 D F' U F' U'
73. 17.41 D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B' L' D B R' B' R' U' F2 R D2
74. 16.50 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D L' B' U' R' B' R' D2 L D2 U'
75. 15.16 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R B U F' R2 U2 F2 R' L2 D' L
76. 17.58 U' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' R F D' B' F R2 B2 D' F2 D L'
77. 16.13 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L F L' B' L' F U F R D2 U2
78. 15.72 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' D' R U2 R B' D2 R2 D2 F U'
79. 15.56 U R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U' B U F D2 U' R' L F' R' D
80. 16.28 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' R L' B' F' U B2 F2 D B'
81. 16.18 U B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B L2 U B L' U R F'
82. 15.33 L2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U L' F R' F' U2 B D' F L' D' U
83. 14.11 L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D' U R' B' F2 R' F2 U L' B' U L' U'
84. 16.19 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U' L D' U2 F' U2 R D' B' U2
85. 14.75 R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 R' F' L F' U2 L F' U2 B L D'
86. 17.47 D2 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F' U F2 L U B' R' L2 U2 B
87. 18.53 D U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R' D F2 U' F R' D' L' D2
88. 15.77 L2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U B' R2 F R' U2 B2 F' R U F' D'
89. 19.81 R2 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 U F2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 R' D R F' D F2 R' U'
90. 14.33 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' U B F2 R' L' B L2
91. 14.91 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R' B2 U' R2 D' B' F' L U2 F
92. 14.19 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' F' L2 F D B' D2 R' L' B D R2 U'
93. 18.22 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' B F R L' U2 R' D R2 L' U2
94. 11.77 U2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' R' U B F2 R' F2 D L2 F R' U'
95. 16.71 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 D B U R2 U2 R D' L D2 U R' D2
96. 16.02 D' B2 U R2 L2 F2 D F2 D' U2 F' R B D' R2 F U2 L B2 F' U2
97. 18.59 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B2 L2 D' R' F D U F
98. 16.49 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L B' R' B2 D' F D2 U B R U2
99. 16.18 U' F2 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F D2 R' F2 R' B' U2 R' D
100. 15.93 D U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U L2 B L F R U' R2




Best average of 5: 14.48
90-94 - 14.33 14.91 14.19 (18.22) (11.77)

Best average of 12: 15.42
1-12 - 14.11 15.40 15.21 (18.68) (12.22) 17.15 13.97 14.66 16.06 17.30 13.43 16.91

^^Haha best average was first 12 and it all goes downhill from there as I get bored/pissed off.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 28, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Wow 2 in a row? Ive only ever had one...
> 
> 2 in a row is... 0.000193% chance of happening , thats only like 27 times more common than winning the lottery, but 33.333.... times rarer than a 3x3 LL skip.


 
Bear in mind how many times he's solved a megaminx ever. Sure, the probability of any given two solves both being PLL skips would be 1/(720)^2, but consider how many pairs of solves he's ever done.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2011)

3x3 single 9.26 OLL skip.

L U' F' U2 R' B F2 U D2 L F' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' B' U2 B2 R2 F' D'

Accidental X cross: x2 y' R' D2 R' F' D
F2L 2: y R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L 3: L' U L2 U' L'
F2L 4: L' U2 L U' L' U L
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

35/9.26 = 3.78 tps, pretty good for me :3

My FMC PB is 41 :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2011)

16,120 on first person tetris

level 6, 63 lines.


----------



## JLarsen (May 29, 2011)

Rubik's cube
May 28, 2011 8:04:12 PM - 8:13:51 PM

Mean: 14.90
Standard deviation: 2.43
Best Time: 12.27
Worst Time: 20.53

Best average of 5: 13.32
1-5 - 13.88 (12.27) (14.86) 13.38 12.71

Best average of 12: 14.60
1-12 - 13.88 (12.27) 14.86 13.38 12.71 19.08 15.15 (20.53) 13.93 12.97 14.05 15.96

1. 13.88 B2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 B U' L' B F2 D U B D R2 L'
2. 12.27 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' R' U' R U2 B' R' L2 F2 L' U'
3. 14.86 D' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' D' B F R F' D F D
4. 13.38 D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 D R' U' R D' R B2 D' B' D L
5. 12.71 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R L2 U' L2 U' F R' D' F D2
6. 19.08 R2 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' F' L F' U R2 B2 R' B F'
7. 15.15 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D U' B2 U R' U R D2 F R' D' L' D' B'
8. 20.53 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B L F2 U L' F D' B2
9. 13.93 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D F R2 D R' L2 D L U B' F U
10. 12.97 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 L U2 F U R L2 U2 B2 F' D2 U
11. 14.05 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R' D' F U' B R' D2 R2 D2 F' U2
12. 15.96 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 L' F D B F R' D' U2 L2 B2 D2

LMAO look at the starting average of 5. I did this over skype with someone.


----------



## Jostle (May 29, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Rubik's cube
> May 28, 2011 8:04:12 PM - 8:13:51 PM
> 
> Mean: 14.90
> ...


 

Prove it, how do I know you're not lying? Also... I was the one on skype


----------



## uberCuber (May 29, 2011)

lol

nice job Panda :tu


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2011)

12.82 OH single! I've had a handful of sub-15s but this feels really crazy. LS + LL was F' R U R' U' R' F R + Ra perm. Lost the scramble because I forgot to copy it, and new qqtimer gets rid of the scrambles once you exit the tab


----------



## JackJ (May 29, 2011)

14.37 average of 5



Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.37
1. 15.92 D' U F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D F' D' B' D U L' R B' R' D U2 F' U' R2 D' F' L 
2. 13.26 F B2 R F R2 L' D L U' D2 L F L B' D2 B' R2 B D F D' L R2 F L2 
3. (27.43) R' L' U' L' B2 R B2 F L' F' L' B2 R U' F D U R U' B L' R2 U2 B F 
4. 13.93 L F2 R L' U' R' D2 U' R B2 U2 F' B L2 B D F R F' U F' R2 U2 D B' 
5. (12.44) B F D2 R B D' R D2 L2 B' U F2 B D2 R L' D2 B' F R' F' R' D2 U F


----------



## Evan Liu (May 29, 2011)

6x6

Single - 4:10.78

Avg5 - 4:28.77
(4:18.26), 4:25.56, (5:15.01), 4:38.99, 4:21.75

Avg12 - 4:38.63
(4:10.78), 4:51.78, 5:13.10, 4:18.26, 4:25.56, (5:15.01), 4:38.99, 4:21.75, 4:59.99, 4:54.53, 4:10.82, 4:31.47


----------



## Sa967St (May 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> ohai
> 4.74, (4.10), 9.39, 8.97, (10.86), 8.23, 8.19, 6.37, 5.27, 4.77, 6.90, 5.41=> *6.82avg12 skewb UWR*


one week later...

(4.18), 6.70, 5.89, 5.99, 5.29, 7.34, 8.33, 6.38, 5.78, (9.10), 5.26, 7.03=> *6.40 avg12*


Spoiler



1. (4.18) R B R L B' L' B U R U' B R U L' U 
2. 6.70 R' L B' L' U B' U' B U' R' L B' U B L 
3. 5.89 L' B' R' U B U R' B R' U R' B U L R 
4. 5.99 L R U B R' L' B U R' B U L R B R' 
5. 5.29 L' B L B R' L' U L U R U' R U L B' 
6. 7.34 B R' L U' R' L' U R' B R' L' R B R' U 
7. 8.33 U' B R U B U' R B' L' U' B' U L B' R 
8. 6.38 U' B U' R L' B' L' U B' U' B' U' R' B' R 
9. 5.78 L B' U' B U B' R L B' U B U' B R B 
10. (9.10) B U B U' B U L' U' B' L' U' B L U R 
11. 5.26 L R U B R L U R U' B' U L R' B' L 
12. 7.03 U' L U' L R B' U B' L' B R' L' U L' B' 

Lots of 2-look solves, like 9 or something.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> one week later...
> 
> (4.18), 6.70, 5.89, 5.99, 5.29, 7.34, 8.33, 6.38, 5.78, (9.10), 5.26, 7.03=> *6.40 avg12*
> 
> ...


 
Impossible.


----------



## Sa967St (May 29, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Impossible.


Anything is possible with skewb. ^^


----------



## Godmil (May 29, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> LS + LL was F' R U R' U' R' F R....


 
What! How have I never seen that alg before? It's so much faster than my existing one. Big thanks.


----------



## qqwref (May 29, 2011)

3x3x3 sim solving on qcube-grey. (That's the sim that only shows stickers that are on the correct face. Solving it involves some interesting new strategies.)

*25.124* single
(49.444) 30.592 (28.943) 29.301 40.315 => *33.403* avg5
27.411 39.731 41.906 41.121 (25.124) 37.525 35.168 34.715 41.22 (44.014) 38.202 33.257 => *37.026* avg12

Also, 4:06 on the 5x5x5 version.


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 3x3x3 sim solving on qcube-grey. (That's the sim that only shows stickers that are on the correct face. Solving it involves some interesting new strategies.)
> 
> *25.124* single
> (49.444) 30.592 (28.943) 29.301 40.315 => *33.403* avg5
> ...


 
Oh my god that thing is hard. I just did my first solve in 4:42.088. LOLS.


----------



## pady (May 29, 2011)

*Average of 5: 1:22.83*
1. (*1:14.67*[np]) B2 F' U2 B U B' U' F' D F2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 F' U' R' F' R' D' F' L' F2
2. 1:20.00[pp] U R' L2 U R' F L2 B' U2 F L2 B' F' D U2 B F2 L2 D2 F2 U R' F2 R' D
3. (DNF[failed at op ]) U2 R F D2 U B D B F2 D F' D F2 U' R' D F' D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B D'
4. 1:28.89[pp] F' U2 B' F2 D U B F L' F' U' R2 B2 F2 U B D' F B' D' L B' F U2 F2
5. 1:19.60[np] R U B R' B2 D2 F D2 R2 B' R D2 F B2 D' U B' L' D F2 L B R F B 

4x4 rulz!


----------



## RTh (May 29, 2011)

Mean: 14.90
Standard deviation: 1.92
Best Time: 11.51
Worst Time: 17.32

Best average of 5: 14.58
5-9 - (11.51) (16.51) 13.75 14.92 15.07

Best average of 12: 15.00
1-12 - 12.31 16.41 15.87 (17.32) (11.51) 16.51 13.75 14.92 15.07 16.67 16.37 12.14



Spoiler



1. 12.31 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R' B' F2 U2 L2 D' R' U B' L U2
2. 16.41 U' R2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R L F D' L F' L B2 L F
3. 15.87 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' L2 F' R' B' L' B2 D L2 D
4. 17.32 D B2 U' R2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R B2 D F' R F' U' B' D F U
5. 11.51 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F2 D R2 B' R' L' D' R F D F R2 U2
6. 16.51 D U2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R D2 U2 F R D2 L B R D
7. 13.75 U F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R D2 F R D2 R2 L' U F' D U
8. 14.92 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L' D' B L2 U' B' U' R' F L2
9. 15.07 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' F' R' L U F' R F L' D2 R' U'
10. 16.67 U L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 B' R' B2 L' D' F2 L' D2 F' L'
11. 16.37 U2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' L2 D2 R B L U B D' L' U'
12. 12.14 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 B L2 U F2 D' F2 U' L B' U'


----------



## Cool Frog (May 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Anything is possible with skewb. ^^


 
Let me rephrase then. So amazing it is impossible for my brain to even...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 29, 2011)

Finally finished my basic guide to Z4, it's here if you're interested.


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

I'm sub 17-18 now


----------



## RTh (May 29, 2011)

Same day improve twice my best Ao12 xD

Mean: 15.35
Standard deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 10.76
Worst Time: 18.27

Best average of 5: 14.58
5-9 - (11.51) (16.51) 13.75 14.92 15.07

Best average of 12: 14.85
26-37 - (12.51) 13.15 (16.39) 14.76 16.26 14.22 15.62 14.21 16.14 14.12 14.90 15.07



Spoiler



1. 12.31 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R' B' F2 U2 L2 D' R' U B' L U2
2. 16.41 U' R2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R L F D' L F' L B2 L F
3. 15.87 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' L2 F' R' B' L' B2 D L2 D
4. 17.32 D B2 U' R2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R B2 D F' R F' U' B' D F U
5. 11.51 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F2 D R2 B' R' L' D' R F D F R2 U2
6. 16.51 D U2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R D2 U2 F R D2 L B R D
7. 13.75 U F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R D2 F R D2 R2 L' U F' D U
8. 14.92 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L' D' B L2 U' B' U' R' F L2
9. 15.07 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' F' R' L U F' R F L' D2 R' U'
10. 16.67 U L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 B' R' B2 L' D' F2 L' D2 F' L'
11. 16.37 U2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' L2 D2 R B L U B D' L' U'
12. 12.14 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 B L2 U F2 D' F2 U' L B' U'
13. 16.35 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L R2 D R B D2 B2 R' U L' U2
14. 16.79 B2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D L B U' R F' L' F' U' F2 D' U'
15. 16.86 L2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B L' F2 R2 B2 L' F' L2 D'
16. 15.69 D R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F D' R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F L U'
17. 15.36 F2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R D2 L' D R2 B F' R2 L B2 U
18. 16.53 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F R D' U' F' U R B' D F2 D'
19. 14.06 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' L' F D' B' R' F' L D R D' U2
20. 14.08 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R L B' L' D2 F L2 U R' D' U'
21. 17.51 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 B' L' F' R' U' B2 U2 R' B U'
22. 15.75 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' L' B R2 L D' L D' R U2
23. 15.43 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' F2 R2 D F2 L' F' R D2 B2 U
24. 17.10 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F' U L2 D2 R U2 R L' F L2
25. 16.35 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B' R U2 B' D L' U B2 R L'
26. 12.51 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' U2 R2 U L' U2 F' U F' R2 D R' U' B' U
27. 13.15 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U2 B R B2 L2 B' U2 B L2 B' D2
28. 16.39 D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B' F2 R2 D' R B F L F R U
29. 14.76 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B' R U' R' U L2 B D U L D
30. 16.26 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' R F' R2 D' R L B2 D R2 F2 D'
31. 14.22 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D L' D' R B D U2 L F'
32. 15.62 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U R L B' R' U2 R2 F D' B' U'
33. 14.21 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U F D R2 F' D2 B R D2 U' R' L2
34. 16.14 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U R' L B' D F2 L2 F2 R F L2
35. 14.12 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 F' R U F' D' B U' R D' R' U
36. 14.90 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R F U2 R B U' F R B' U2
37. 15.07 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 D B2 U2 F' U F2 D F2 L2 U' R F' D U2
38. 15.17 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B R' U L2 F2 D U2 L' F' R
39. 14.71 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' D' L2 B' R U' B R' L D' L
40. 17.04 U2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U B' U2 L B2 L B' L2 D' L F' U'
41. 18.23 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 D2 U2 F U' B' R L U B2 L2 D2 L' U'
42. 15.93 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L B R' D2 B' L F D' F2 D U2
43. 17.12 R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R' D' B F R B L2 U F L
44. 16.56 D' F2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 U' L U' B' D2 L U' B2 L D U F
45. 14.00 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F' L U' L2 B' R2 U' R' D B
46. 16.91 U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D' U R' D' B2 D L' D U2 B L2 B2
47. 18.27 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' U L2 U' B' F R' F L' U2
48. 14.74 F2 U B2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R U F D' L2 B' U2 R F' U
49. 10.76 L2 U B2 F2 D F2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 B' U' L U2 R U2 B2 L F' R'
50. 14.04 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U' B R' F L2 D' B F R B U'


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5: 17.23
1. (16.20) F R' U2 B' F U2 B D2 L2 U2 L' F D' L B U2 D R' U' B2 L' B' L' B F' 
2. (22.83) F2 B2 D' B D2 L' U L' B2 F L' B' L2 F2 R2 B' D R' D L2 B2 U' D L U2 
3. 16.71 U2 F' D' F' D L' D' R D' B L' D F' R L' D' R2 B' D B' L2 R' F2 U' L 
4. 17.83 B2 R F2 B L2 D' U F' R D' B2 F' L' U R F2 R' L2 D2 U R' D U2 L' R 
5. 17.15 B2 U' D' L' B L2 F2 U F2 L R D B' F L2 R' B L U B R2 B2 L R U' 

σ = 0.46 (yay consistency)


----------



## masteranders1 (May 29, 2011)

5.92 2x2 avg100. It's about frigging time.



Spoiler



4.96, 4.98, 2.64, 4.48, 3.88, 6.34, 7.19, 6.97, 5.91, 5.12, 6.06, 6.51, 9.27+, 6.27, 5.64, 6.01, 5.52, 9.43, 4.16, 4.29, 8.56, 6.04, 2.65, 5.40, 3.62, 5.94, 6.84, (2.50), 4.37, 3.23, 3.66, 6.06, 8.68, 4.72, 4.50, 3.79, 7.43+, 5.38, 6.40, 6.01, 4.64, 6.77, 6.76, 8.90, 4.80, 4.94, 7.14, 5.85, 6.12, 6.99, 5.63, 5.44, 2.75, 5.91, 5.43, 3.84, 6.22, 6.32, 5.68, 5.23, 4.40, 5.33, 5.78, 5.36, 3.49, 6.79, 7.90, 8.14, 9.42, 3.99, 5.64, 6.88, 5.47, (9.70), 3.26, 4.06, 6.06, 6.26, 8.15, 9.57+, 8.22, 5.99, 8.50, 8.15, 5.25, 7.63, 8.85, 7.87, 5.03, 6.45, 6.46, 4.22, 8.89, 7.76, 6.31, 4.76, 5.08, 5.19, 5.26, 4.01


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

4x4:

1:04.19 single

1:07.11 average of 5

1:12.13 average of 12


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2011)

3x3 OH single 24.36 LL skip -.-

F' R2 B' R U' L R U2 L2 R U' B' U F U2 L2 D' B' R' U L' R U R2 D

Can't seem to reconstruct it, but I know this X cross is correct

X-cross: x U L' y' l' U l x' y D' R' U R U y' z' U L' U' l'

And it ended with 

VHF2L 4: l' U' l U2 M' U' M
LL: U2

Can someone try to reconstruct it please?

3rd LL skip ever.


----------



## APdRF (May 29, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.75 [SD= 1.41]
*(15.10), 16.55, 18.13, 17.63, 19.05*, 18.65, (20.25), 17.41, 19.21, 15.79, 17.22, 17.90

Bolded--> Best Ao5= 17.44

PD: no skips!


----------



## 5BLD (May 29, 2011)

Roux average of 12: 17.54 

ZZ which I started learning today: 
Average of 12: 28.43
With two DNFs cuz I messed up on the EOLine lol
It's so confusing!


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2011)

zzoh

12.42, 14.45, 14.38, 15.03, 12.70, 12.87, 13.39, 15.64, 15.60, 13.38, 14.41, 14.27, 14.64, 14.61, 13.48, 13.23, 14.73, 12.63

number of times: 18/18
best time: 12.42
worst time: 15.64

current avg5: 13.77 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 13.54 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 14.18 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 13.99 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 13.99 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 13.99

After about 5 hours of violin. New pb avg12.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2011)

Finally found time to practice. PB 5/12 bolded in 2nd spoiler. PB ao100 too. All done stackmat. Caught up finally .



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.93
worst time: 16.75

current avg5: 13.40 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 11.58 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 12.76 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 12.08 (σ = 1.07)

current avg100: 12.91 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 12.76 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 12.91 (σ = 0.99)





Spoiler



11.91, 13.56, 13.33, 16.75, 12.27, 12.34, 12.22, 12.02, 12.34, 12.31, 14.38, 12.31, 12.40, 12.56, 14.53, 12.88, 12.69, 12.97, 13.45, 12.46, 12.81, 11.97, 14.06, 12.56, 12.56, 14.83, 14.91, 12.91, 12.99, 11.90, 14.55, 12.31, 12.31, 11.47, 12.69, 11.88, 13.93, 12.41, 12.59, 13.08, 16.30, 12.46, 15.38, 11.94, 14.61, 13.96, 13.83, 14.90, 11.31, 12.55, 14.27, 13.58, 12.25, 14.08, 12.47, 13.91,* 12.08, 12.71, 10.85, 14.03, 10.61, 12.47, 13.46, 10.71, 12.96, 13.38, 10.91, 11.28*, 12.47, 13.08, 14.22, 14.96, 14.00, 12.56, 13.36, 13.68, 12.30, *9.93, 10.75, 13.28, 12.06, 11.94,* 11.22, 14.19, 12.16, 13.83, 14.18, 14.13, 11.47, 12.46, 12.38, 12.15, 14.19, 13.43, 10.66, 14.56, 12.83, 16.36, 12.80, 11.31


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

Yay sub 1 4x4. Dayan +MF8 is awesome.

59.48 single: R D' Uw2 U Rw B2 F2 D2 L2 R Fw' D U2 Fw2 Uw B Fw' F2 D' R' B2 R' B2 Fw2 Rw2 R B Fw Uw2 U' B F Uw' B2 U2 L2 Rw D2 Uw B


----------



## clincr (May 29, 2011)

omigod. 8.78 NL single 

D F2 U2 L' F' R L' U D' F2 R' L2 D2 U F' B U' D' B2 D2 B' D' L2 F R

Cross: y2 F' R' y R' U' y R2 D

F2L: R U' R'
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U y2 R' U' R
R U R' U' R U R

OLL (headlights): U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'

PLL (aclock U): U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

57 moves / 8.78 seconds = 6.49 tps  I'm amazed by that.


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

*Could have been sub 16.*

Average of 5: 16.27
1. 15.65 R' U D' B2 R B F D B F2 R' U B D R D U R U' L' B U2 R2 D2 U2 
2. 15.68 L2 D' U2 R2 B' R' U B2 U2 L U F R U B2 F U R2 U B2 U2 F' R L F' 
3. (19.82) L' U' R2 D2 L2 R U2 L' D U F R' B' R' L2 U2 L2 F D R' L' U D2 R2 F 
4. (15.33) F L B' L' D L U' B2 R U' B' D U B' U L2 F R2 D' B2 F' R' D' U' L 
5. 17.48 R' B' L D2 L' R' D2 B' F' R2 U B2 R2 B D F D2 L' R F R U2 F' R B'


----------



## JyH (May 29, 2011)

16.58 Avg. of 12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.58
1. 14.52 F L D' R2 L D' F L' F' R F' D' F' L' R B2 L' D B2 L D F2 B' R2 U'
2. 13.56 F2 L R2 F2 R2 L2 B U' R' L2 F' R2 F' R' U' B2 D L2 B' F' L' R2 U R2 B
3. 18.90 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D' F D' L2 U' R' F' R2 L' F2 U2 R2 L F L2 R' B U'
4. 16.94 L2 D2 B R2 B U L' U2 D B U' B R U R2 U' F' U' F U' B R' L' D2 U
5. 17.56 L D2 B' D' U L F' U B2 D F2 U' B2 L' U' L' U' R2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 R
6. 15.37 F' B' R U2 D' F D2 U' F' R' F' D' B2 L F2 L R' D2 F' D' L2 R' D2 R2 U'
7. 14.90 F' U' F R2 U2 D' B L' B2 F2 L' U2 B L' B2 F' U' F R' U R F2 L2 F U'
8. 19.22 B' U2 R F U2 L2 R' B F R L2 B' F' R' U L' R2 U' L D L D2 R D L2
9. (DNF(25.96)) U2 R' U F' D U' L' B' R' L' U2 F' R' D U F B2 L' F' R F2 L' D' L' D
10. 15.00 B2 F D B2 R2 D' B' R U B' F2 L U L' F' D R D2 R' F2 B2 U' F' L D
11. 19.88 F' R' L' F2 R' F' R L2 U' B' R2 F B U L F B' D F' R2 D' L2 D2 L' B'
12. (13.17) F' D F2 B R F2 L R2 B L B L' D2 F2 D' F2 D' L' B L' R2 B2 R2 D' L'



Ended up doing 3 F2L pairs at once by accident on the last solve, although I think I scrambled wrong. The 25 was actually meant to be a +2, but it doesn't change the average.


----------



## qqwref (May 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Can someone try to reconstruct it please?


I found one LL skip solution (probably not yours, it's pretty silly):

scramble: F' R2 B' R U' L R U2 L2 R U' B' U F U2 L2 D' B' R' U L' R U R2 D

xcross: x U L' y' l' U l x' y D' R' U R U y' z' U L' U' l'
F2L2 + two free pairs: z L F' L' F U' L' F2 L2 F2 L' U L U' L2 U' L' U L
insert F2L3: L U2 L'
VHF2L4: y l' U' l U2 M' U' M
LL: U'


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I found one LL skip solution (probably not yours, it's pretty silly):
> 
> scramble: F' R2 B' R U' L R U2 L2 R U' B' U F U2 L2 D' B' R' U L' R U R2 D
> 
> ...



Wow... no that's definitely not what I did 

Mine had a U2 for LL


----------



## vcuber13 (May 30, 2011)

i got my first 4x4 reduction sub 1 today 57.4x i think


----------



## JLarsen (May 30, 2011)

1:46.40 Average 5 on 5x5



Spoiler



5x5x5 cube
May 29, 2011 8:49:19 PM - 9:04:46 PM

Mean: 106.89
Standard deviation: 5.44
Best Time: 100.83
Worst Time: 114.41

Best average of 5: 106.40
1-5 - 102.58 112.33 104.30 (100.83) (114.41)

1. 102.58 B D L R' F' Fw' Bw Rw' Bw' Lw Dw2 D' R' D2 F2 D2 Bw2 B Dw' Lw2 U' Uw' Bw' L' Lw' Uw' Dw' Rw R' U Lw Rw' Bw D B U Lw Uw2 L Lw2 Rw D L Rw2 Uw' F2 Fw D R2 U2 B2 Dw2 F' Bw B2 L' Dw2 F Dw2 Lw'
2. 112.33 Fw Lw2 Rw Uw2 B' Rw' B Lw2 Uw2 D2 Lw2 D Fw Bw' D Fw' Lw2 U' Fw D Fw' Dw L U2 Dw2 R' Fw2 Dw L D R' D' Fw2 U Uw2 D' L Lw' Rw2 Fw Uw F Rw' R2 U' L R2 F2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 D' Fw2 L Rw2 Bw' L2 Rw U2
3. 104.30 Bw' U' L2 Lw2 Uw' Bw' U2 Fw2 Bw2 U' Dw D' R' F2 Bw Lw R D2 Bw2 D' Fw2 B Lw' R2 F' R D2 L2 Fw' D' L U2 Uw' Dw L U' Uw Lw Rw2 R' U' Uw' D' Rw Uw' Rw2 F L U2 Fw D' R' F' B Uw2 Bw R' B' Uw' D2
4. 100.83 B2 R2 B D' Lw2 U' Uw' L2 Dw D2 Rw2 U' B Lw U' F' L2 Lw R2 F Bw2 Lw F' Rw' Fw2 Uw' Dw D2 Fw' Bw U2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Dw' D2 Fw Rw Uw Rw2 Fw Uw' R' U' R' Bw2 R2 Bw Lw2 R U' Lw Uw F Fw' Dw' B R' D2
5. 114.41 Rw D' Bw Rw' Dw2 Rw' U Lw B2 Rw R Dw' Fw' U' R' F D' Bw R D R2 D' Fw2 Dw Rw2 Bw L2 Dw2 B2 Dw F Dw F2 Rw' R U2 Bw' Lw2 R2 U' Dw Fw2 D Bw2 B Lw Dw D L2 Rw Uw2 Fw Bw B L B R B Dw R'



Really wish the session history format matched the actual timer format. Minutes not seconds.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

LOL 2:33.41 5x5 solve. I blame Sky and his "god in a bottle".


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> LOL 2:33.41 5x5 solve. I blame Sky and his "god in a bottle".


 
Worked on my 2x2 like a charm also. You're welcome for 3rd place.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> Worked on my 2x2 like a charm also. You're welcome for 3rd place.


 
I didn't know he used it on that as well! My average probably would have been DNF if not for that.


----------



## qqwref (May 30, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Really wish the session history format matched the actual timer format. Minutes not seconds.


qqTimer keeps track of minutes and seconds everywhere  (And hours, if it comes to that.)


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

PB 2x2 average of 12!!! 

*4.37*

4.02, 4.97, 2.78[Skip], 4.67, 4.29, 4.23, 3.42, 6.92, 4.49[Easy first side], 4.88, 4.58, 4.17


----------



## Vinny (May 30, 2011)

Avg. of 5: 1:50.01
1:44.15, (1:41.98), 1:51.09, 1:54.80, (2:00.39)

Avg. of 12: 1:52.04
1:44.15, (1:41.98), 1:51.09, 1:54.80, 2:00.39, 1:48.15, 1:48.44, (2:14.60), 2:05.15, 1:42.57, 1:53.39, 1:52.28

5x5, obviously.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 30, 2011)

1. 59.17 L' R' B' F' R L U f u F2 U' f U2 f2 r' u2 r u r2 u B' D R' B F2 u' U2 F' U2 F' U F' f D' r' L' D2 R2 F L 

Second sub1 solve on 4x4 ever. Woot. Getting faster. Done with the Meyer method.


----------



## Julian (May 30, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.12
1. 17.30 U' L2 B' D' R F D F2 B' L R B2 R2 L' F D R' U F D R2 B R' B' F2 
2. 19.06 R2 F U L B L2 B D2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' R F2 U D2 R L' U' R2 L2 U2 F 
3. 16.06 U' L2 F' D' B' F U2 F' L R B F' L B U' D R2 L U R' U' B2 D B' U2 
4. 18.42 U F U' F B' R D' B D2 R' L2 D' F' R' L B' L R2 U L2 U L D2 L R 
5. (24.42) U' B L2 U' R2 L2 B F R2 D2 R2 U2 D L U' F2 B2 R2 L2 B F2 L' D R2 F2 
6. 17.33 U2 B' R2 U B' F' L' U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' B' R2 F2 L R' D' B F L B2 
7. 16.91 B' U2 B2 L' D' U B2 U R F L R2 D L D2 L R U D L B' F' R B2 U 
8. 17.64 B R2 B D' R D L U D' F' L' B L F' D U2 F D2 B2 L' D2 U F B2 L2 
9. 17.34 L' U F D' U2 F' B2 D' U F' L F L' U2 B' F' U' L' R F' B2 L' B' L' U 
10. 15.28 B2 U L2 D' L D' L B' D2 U2 F' L F D2 L B2 U F D2 U R D R U' L' 
11. (15.21) F D' B D B' L' D L' D L' U' B F2 U' B2 R' L D' U' F2 B' L' F' L R 
12. 15.82 F2 L B' D2 F U' B' L2 R' B R F U2 B' U F' U F2 B2 D B' F' U' F R'


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> 1. 59.17 L' R' B' F' R L U f u F2 U' f U2 f2 r' u2 r u r2 u B' D R' B F2 u' U2 F' U2 F' U F' f D' r' L' D2 R2 F L
> 
> Second sub1 solve on 4x4 ever. Woot. Getting faster. Done with the Meyer method.


 
What is the Meyer method?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> What is the Meyer method?


 
In essence, it's like Yau. However, it's used for the Roux method rather than CFOP.


----------



## JLarsen (May 30, 2011)

qqwref said:


> qqTimer keeps track of minutes and seconds everywhere  (And hours, if it comes to that.)


 Lmao I used qq for like 2 years man I was really loyal but the thing that got me off was stackmat support. So now I use Prisma =X


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Lmao I used qq for like 2 years man I was really loyal but the thing that got me off was stackmat support. So now I use Prisma =X


 
Just type your times in?


----------



## JLarsen (May 30, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Just type your times in?


 I would rather not have to type my times in instead of typing my times in and having averages output in minute format. =3


----------



## Riley (May 30, 2011)

Got my first sub 30 (28.09) today, with 2 look oll. (I'm normally 4 look) I've been cubing for 3 weeks now.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 30, 2011)

Lost the scramble...but got to use an R' then H perm for a double x-cross...time was like 15.5x...but it was cool!


----------



## Julian (May 30, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> In essence, it's like Yau. However, it's used for the Roux method rather than CFOP.


How is your LSE on 4x4?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 30, 2011)

Julian said:


> How is your LSE on 4x4?


 
Only about 1-1.5 seconds slower (without parities of course).


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 30, 2011)

One looked a whole 2x2 average of 12 the other day  it was like 2.54 or something. Watch out Cameron...My one look is on


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 30, 2011)

Possibly my highest tps ever

9.71 sec
U' D' L' F2 U2 R L2 U2 L' B F L' U' B' L2 U2 L' R2 B D L' B' L' R2 F

y2 F R' F' y' U' R' F R D
U L' U' L
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U y R U R'
U y R U' R' U R U R'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

65 moves - 6.69 tps


----------



## collinbxyz (May 30, 2011)

12.06 NL PB single!!!
D R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 D' F L' B' D' U' B2 R U2 B' L F' D'
I used the Alpha CC <3


----------



## bwronski (May 30, 2011)

7:17 7x7. Still can be broken in more and I could practice alot more, but Im loving it right now


----------



## whauk (May 30, 2011)

just tried some EOL solves.
this was probably the 10th timed solve without mistake:
D' L' B2 L' F2 R U2 B' D2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 B' R D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 
EO-line: x2 L' F R U' B2
right block: R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R
left block: U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' U L'
COLL: U' R U' L' U R' U' L
Uperm

time 10.25


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

First Avg. of 100 in a while.


Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.98
1. 15.12 U' D F L2 D' F2 B R B R F B L B' F2 D' R' L' B' L' D2 F' D2 L2 R
2. 16.44 B2 R F' R2 D' R2 L2 D2 U' B L' D2 B' D F' B U' B L D' L2 F R D F'
3. 17.26 R L D2 L2 B R2 B' R2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U D F B' R2 B2 D R' D2 R' D' R
4. 16.14 U2 F' R' D' B2 U F' U F B2 D2 R L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R B' L2 D
5. 16.06 R U L' F' R' U R2 F' L' R2 D2 R2 U L F2 D F2 R F L2 R' U R B R2
6. 16.37 D2 U F D' B' F R' B' D B' F' L2 R2 B2 R' F D F B2 D' L2 F' R2 U2 F2
7. 16.81 U F2 R2 U F B2 D' U2 L U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U R' D F' L2 F' D'
8. *13.78* F2 B' D' L2 B' D F2 L R2 U' F' U' D F L2 R D2 B' R U' F2 D L2 F' L'
9. *16.03* R' U' D' B U2 B' D2 B' F L2 B2 F L R U2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' B' U' B R
10. *14.75* B2 R L' D R D2 R U2 B F' R U' R' D' B' F2 L B2 F' L2 F2 U' D' B D
11. *16.95* L F2 D2 U B2 D' B' R U R2 B' D U2 R' U D' F' D2 F B2 L' B' L2 R' U
12. *16.09* B R' L2 U2 R' B L R' B' F D F' L' F2 B' R B D L' F2 U' R L B L'
13. 18.22 F2 L2 F B' D' B2 L' B D' B' L' F' B D B2 D B2 L' D B F D' U2 F2 B2
14. 23.08 B F R L U' L D2 R' U' L D2 R L' D2 F R2 B D2 F B' U2 D2 F2 R B
15. 20.14 R2 B' R B2 D L B' R F' R' F2 D' U R' B U2 B' R B' R D B L2 U2 F
16. 16.66 U' F2 U' L' F2 B' D R B' L D F' L' R2 F B2 D F2 U R D' R F' D2 R
17. 23.66 D2 B2 L F' L U' F2 L2 D B R2 D' L2 B2 R' D2 L' R2 U2 L B' R D' B L'
18. 15.94 L' R U' D F' L D2 U L2 F' L2 B D2 L U' L B D2 L' D' L2 U R2 D2 F
19. 16.16 L' U R' U B' F' D U' F' U B U' L' D F2 L' D' L2 F R L2 D U' F2 U'
20. 19.98 R2 B' R' B2 U' B R' B' R' U' R L B F R' F2 D' B F2 R2 D2 F R2 L2 B'
21. 18.83 D U2 B' F D' U2 R F' B2 U2 B U F L2 U2 B2 R D' U2 B2 L B2 D U2 B
22. 19.14 D2 F' U2 L' R F' D2 R D2 R U2 B2 F U2 R2 F' B' U B' R2 D' B' D' L2 U2
23. 19.42 R2 U' F' B2 L' R' F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' L2 F' R' B' D' B' L' B' U R U2
24. 15.97 B2 R L' F2 D' U L F2 R' D2 B D F B' L D B2 U' R D2 U2 F2 B D' U2
25. 14.31 F' U' F' U D R F' R2 L' U2 D' R' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 L' U2 D2 R2 U R' U2 R2
26. 16.11 B' D' R2 B2 R' D U2 R2 L' B' F L' F' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U D2 R B F2 U' F
27. 21.05 B' R U B2 R2 B' R' D' F' R B U' D' R' B2 U2 D2 B' U' B D R F2 L U
28. 16.71 D' B2 F R' B D2 B L' D' R' L' F B L' D L' R2 D' B' D L' D' U F2 L'
29. 18.49 F' R D' R' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L F' B2 R' L' U F B L' B L2 F U' B2 F' L2
30. 16.05 B' U' B2 U D F D' L2 U D' F2 L2 R B R B2 F' L' B' L2 D L2 D L' D2
31. 21.21 F' L D' B U' L B2 L B2 R' B2 L D2 F D2 L B' L2 U F2 R F2 D B' F2
32. 18.52 D' F L' U' L' F B' U2 R2 D2 U R2 L' F' D2 F2 L U' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R B'
33. 16.71 R D2 B2 L' R2 F2 L U2 F' D2 F' B U F' D U B' D L' B R U' F2 R B
34. 18.87 D U2 B D L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R F' B2 R F2 B' R2 L F2 D' R' F U B' D2 R
35. 17.91 U' B2 L2 B D' U B' U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U R D' R2 D B U L2 D' U R F' D'
36. 15.37 U2 D' L2 D2 F' L2 U' F' D' F2 R D2 U L R B' L2 R F2 U2 L' U D2 B R2
37. 15.89 F2 U R2 L' B' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' L2 U' L' U B U F B2 D' B U2 F' R D2
38. 17.35 B' L2 U2 B' D F U' F R2 B R B' L2 F' R' U B' L' R' B D F' B' U F
39. 18.02 R' U F' D' U' R2 F R' U' B2 F R2 B R D L D2 R L' B' U D B F2 R'
40. 17.66 L2 B U F U R2 L U2 D' F' B2 U F U2 B' F L' U R' U' D L' D2 R D'
41. 16.33 F L' F' L' B' D2 B F2 U2 L' F2 D2 B D U2 F2 L' F U' L' R' D' B2 L2 D2
42. 16.76 B2 U2 L2 D U2 R' L' B F2 R' L2 D' B2 R' L2 D2 L' B' L F2 L U' B2 F L
43. 17.43 L F2 U' F U2 L F2 D' U R2 L' U' D L R' F B U' L2 D' R U2 L D L2
44. 23.55 U' B' L' R' D U2 B' R L2 D' F' L F' B' R' B D2 L2 U2 D F D F2 R2 B'
45. 15.05 F' L D R B' F' L' D' R U F2 U' B' R F2 R2 L' B U D2 B L2 U B R2
46. 18.95 D2 U2 F B D' L' R B2 R' F R' F R B D L' B2 F U F' R' U' L D' R'
47. 20.17 F B D F D' U' R2 F' U L2 R2 D F' U2 D2 R' F' B L B' L' D2 F2 R2 L
48. 16.22 B' D' L2 R' U R2 F' B' L F2 D' B' U2 D L' D' F R' D U' L2 D F U' F2
49. 17.45 F2 L2 R F2 B2 U B' L' D2 B' D F2 B2 U' B U B F' D U2 F' B2 L B R'
50. 17.04 F' U B2 R' L' U R' B' U L' B' U' B2 D2 R L' D' U2 R F B D R' D' R
51. 17.69 F' L' D U' R' U2 R2 F2 U L' D L' F' U R2 F' B' R F2 D F2 R' U D' F'
52. 17.11 L F2 L2 R U D2 R' F2 U2 B U' F2 B' D' B2 L D L2 F' D2 L D2 F' D R2
53. 17.63 R L' U B2 U2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 R2 L F2 L' U' B' U2 L' U R L' U2 F2
54. 19.07 R' D2 F' L' D2 L' U' B2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B L2 U' L' U B2 D' B' D' R2 L2
55. 21.13 L F B' D' L2 B' R2 L' U2 L B' D2 L F2 D' R' B2 F' U' L' D U' F' B2 U2
56. 16.18 U' L U F B R' F' R B' U' F U' D R B U D2 L R B' R' D B2 R B'
57. (DNF(19.23)) U2 R L' U2 R D2 L' B' R' B F D F' U2 L B' L' R2 U L F2 L' B2 U2 L
58. 20.57 R B F' L B' U2 R D' L2 U' R' U' D F' B2 U' R2 D B2 L' U2 B' L2 U' R2
59. 20.02 D2 U' B' D' U' B' F' R2 U' F D U2 L2 B' U F2 U F2 B R D F2 L U B2
60. 15.37 F' R' B2 R' F L F2 U B2 F R' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R F2 D U F' B' U' F2 R'
61. 16.42 U L F R2 L' U2 D' B U B U D2 F L' D2 U2 R2 L U' D2 L B2 U2 R2 B'
62. (13.72) U2 B' D F' D U' R2 U2 L' B U2 B R' B' D2 R' D B F' U R2 L U2 D R'
63. 16.34 R' B' L F2 L2 B D L' B F2 L2 B2 L' F U' R2 F R2 D L U L2 F U B2
64. 18.78 U' D2 B D' F' U2 D2 R' B2 U D B2 F' D2 U F' B2 L U D' F' L F' D2 L
65. 17.72 L D2 B D' R L2 U2 L' B L F2 U R L' U F L2 D U' F' L2 F2 L' F2 D
66. 13.93 R' B2 L U2 F' B2 R F2 L' U F U D L' D F B D2 U2 R' B' L' D F2 B
67. 16.87 R2 L' D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L U' L' F' B2 U' D2 F' B2 U2 R' F D' B2 F' R' D2 U2
68. 19.26 D B U2 L2 F L R U' L U' B D U L2 R U B R' B2 R' D2 F R' L' U2
69. 15.68 L2 D F2 L2 F2 B2 D' R' F2 D2 U R D' B F2 L B2 L R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D L
70. 20.26 L R' B F' D2 R2 B R L2 D L' B2 U' R D F' D' F R D' U' F U2 F' U
71. 18.02 B2 F2 L' D2 L' B L B F D R2 F2 R2 B' R2 D' B R2 D2 F' U L2 B' R' B
72. 20.45 B2 F2 L' D' R U R L2 U D' B' U F B U' L' R F L2 B R' F U' R' L
73. 18.99 D' F U2 F D' B2 F' L2 D R2 D2 R2 D' F2 B' D2 L F2 D R U' L' F' L' F
74. 16.68 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R' U B F2 R D2 F R' D2 B D2 F B D F2 B2 U L' U' B
75. 20.74 L' R D B2 L B2 D2 L2 U R U' L2 F2 U2 R B D' U2 B2 D' L2 B F L' R
76. 17.33 B D' F B' U2 R' L' F' L' B' L' F' D' F2 B2 D R F D2 U L2 R D' F2 R2
77. 15.96 R2 B2 U F B D2 R' B' U2 L U R2 U2 D2 F' B U2 L2 B' L2 F' L' B F U
78. 15.53 R F L U' F2 L' U B' R2 L U D2 R U2 D2 L' F D' U2 B' D B R' L' F'
79. 18.56 D L2 B2 L R U D' B' L2 B2 U' B' D L' D U R L U2 B2 D L' F' B2 L2
80. 15.63 U' L F D2 B2 F' U2 R U R2 L' U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L B L U2 F'
81. 20.18 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U' D B2 D U F2 L B R2 L F U F R' F' U' D' B2 F2 L2
82. 19.73 F L' B R' D' L D B' F2 U2 L R' D2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' U' R B2 R L2 D U'
83. 15.85 D' R' F R L2 B R2 F' U D F L' B2 D2 R' D' F D' F' B U2 L2 R B2 L'
84. 18.15 D B L' D F2 U L2 D L R F U2 R2 U2 F U2 R' B' F2 L' U F2 D' B U
85. 21.63 B L2 B' U B R' U B2 U2 B2 F' U2 R U2 F D2 R B2 F2 L2 F B R2 L B2
86. 26.40 F' L' B R2 B' R2 U R F D R' U' F U2 D' L' B2 F2 D2 U2 B' R' D' R2 L'
87. 19.91 U R2 D F L B2 R' U2 L R' D U F R2 L B' U B' F U' L' B F' U' L
88. 23.32 F L' F' B R' L B2 D U B2 F' D2 L2 D U' R' F2 R2 L2 F2 U L B' U2 D2
89. 22.49 U R' U D' B2 U' L R' B' D L R2 D F2 L F U' R D L2 U L2 B R' D'
90. 19.55 R' F' L2 F' D2 R2 L' U B' F' D2 B' R2 B R F U' R2 F B' U D R' B F
91. 17.05+ U2 F2 R F B R D2 L' B' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U' D F' U' B' F2 R L' B2 R' L2
92. 18.83 R' B D2 R' U D2 B' D2 U F' U2 R' U R B D U2 L B U D2 B' F' L2 D
93. 17.40 D L R2 F' U' R L D2 B' R B2 U B' F' D' R2 F R F2 L U' D2 F2 U F
94. 16.72 R2 B2 R2 U2 B U' R' F2 R2 U2 B2 U B L' F' D' U2 F' R' L' U D R' F' B2
95. 17.44 L' B2 L2 B' D' U2 B' D2 B U2 R D' R' B2 D U2 F' R2 F2 D' B F' D F' L2
96. 16.81 F R2 U R' F' U' R D2 L2 D' L' U2 F B' R B R' U R2 F2 D L2 U' R F2
97. 15.85 F' L2 U2 F2 R' B2 F L2 D2 B L B' L F B2 R' L' F' L2 F' L' B L F D2
98. 23.30 L2 B' U2 L F R' U B D F2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 F R F R2 D B F' R' D F
99. 15.17 R U' B' D2 B2 U R' F' U B2 U' B R U' D2 L2 R F B2 L' B D' F2 B' L'
100. 20.43 U' R L2 U' D2 B' D2 F' L' D2 L' B' U' D R' B' F U B R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2



Lots of mess-ups, too many 20s. At least it was sub 18 =S. No pops.
Only 1 H-Perm, and no Na Perm.
Bolded is a 15.62 Avg. of 5. First 12 solves were Avg. of 12 PB, 16.07.


----------



## gbcuber (May 30, 2011)

1:14.11 4x4 solve with yau, just learned yau yesterday, so this is great


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 30, 2011)

2:02.11 4x4 solve with Z4, currently 1:45ish with reduction, so It's promising so far.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 30, 2011)

Can do full PLL OH!

Still can't do it 2H yet...


----------



## vcuber13 (May 30, 2011)

(15.84) 17.64 20.56 (23.20) 16.40 = 18.20
first sub 20 average (i think)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

What the ****...

6.75 3x3 single: R' B2 F2 L D' U R B L' D U L U2 F2 D' U' L U D2 F U' D2 B' U L 

Solution:


Spoiler



X-Cross: y R' F L' D2 F2
Pair 2: U' R U' R' U' y' R U' R'
Pair 3: U' y R U' R' y U L' U' L
Pair 4: U y' R' U' R U R' U' R
OLL: U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U'



44/6.75=6.52 TPS


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

^^needs duct tape


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> ^^needs duct tape


 
Pardon?


----------



## Julian (May 30, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Pair 4: U y' R' U' R U R' U' R


No U R' F R F' R' F R F'?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

Julian said:


> No U R' F R F' R' F R F'?


 
Sure, if you like A perms better than PLL skips. 

In all seriousness, I was sort of rushing and rotated anyway. Turned out in my favor, I'd say.


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2011)

Average of 12: 4.02
1. 3.72 U' R2 U' F R U R2 F' U' R2 U' 
2. 3.47 R2 U' R' F U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
3. 4.53 U' R' U' F R' U2 F R' U2 R U' 
4. 3.77 F' U F U' R2 F U' R2 U R' U' 
5. 5.25 F' R U' F U2 F U' F U' R2 U' 
6. (3.08) F' R U R2 F2 R' F2 U R' F' U' 
7. 3.69 F' R F' R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U' 
8. 3.48 F' U2 R' U F U' R F2 U R' U' 
9. (11.48+) R2 U R2 U R' U2 F R2 F R' U' 
10. 4.89 F' R U' F2 U F R2 U' F2 R' U' 
11. 4.02 F' U R2 U F2 U' F R' U' R2 U' 
12. 3.40 R F R2 F U R U' R' U' R' U'

Ridiculously lucky. 7 PLL skips and 1 OLL skip. 1, 2, 3, and 8 all had the same CLL case (F R U R' U' R U R' U' F').
4-8 are 3.65 Ao5.


----------



## EricReese (May 31, 2011)

edit: also what I consider the true accomplishment, i can now inspect without putting my fingers on the bad edges 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.15
worst time: 25.83

current avg5: 19.74 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 17.29 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 19.14 (σ = 1.28)
best avg12: 18.37 (σ = 1.95)

current avg100: 19.68 (σ = 2.02)
best avg100: 19.68 (σ = 2.02)

done with zz. i randomly improved 70 solves in after i had got back from a pool party, and am lazy in rollin out those 70ish solves. first ever LL skip in here too, was 16.15 IIRC. Terrible F2L <_<



Spoiler



19.65, 18.81, 19.72, 22.19, 19.34, 19.41, 18.81, 20.56, 19.66, 18.86, 20.52, 19.43, 23.59, 22.81, 21.13, 19.31, 20.74, 21.74, 23.83, 19.83, 19.91, 22.28, 19.00, 19.59, 21.77, 22.58, 20.84, 24.88, 19.86, 20.05, 18.43, 20.66, 14.83, 19.86, 21.43, 20.27, 19.58, 17.94, 20.15, 17.46, 20.94, 18.63, 18.84, 20.28, 23.53, 19.13, 20.00, 22.89, 19.81, 20.02, 17.63, 21.18, 18.36, 20.47, 14.50[3 second Eocross ], 18.02, 18.84, 16.69[wtf...beast mode?], 19.02, 20.13, 19.06[OLL skip], 18.52, 25.83[messed up eo], 20.77, 18.50, 16.61, 22.55, 18.09, 20.63, 19.27, 19.72, 20.55, 18.12, 17.80, 14.15[2 premade pairs ], 15.96, 24.63, 20.11, 17.81, 16.28[first ever LL skip, on terrible F2L <_<], 23.06, 17.09, 18.63, 18.86, 22.69, 16.27, 18.88, 17.25, 23.11, 16.31, 18.44, 18.90, 19.61, 17.34, 19.22, 21.03, 19.53, 21.41, 17.30, 18.66


----------



## cuboy63 (May 31, 2011)

> 1, 2, 3, and 8 all had the same CLL case (F R U R' U' R U R' U' F').


How many CLLs do you know?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 31, 2011)

1:06.47 4x4 average of 5:

1:08.42	
1:06.25	
(DNF)	
1:04.75	
(1:01.26)	

and 1:11.95 average of 12:

1:03.81	
1:22.00	
1:19.12	
1:19.91	
1:06.28	
1:10.30	
1:18.64	
1:08.42	
1:06.25	
(DNF)	
1:04.75	
(1:01.26)


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> How many CLLs do you know?


9 (OLLs and PLLs).


----------



## JyH (May 31, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 1:06.47 4x4 average of 5:
> 
> 1:08.42
> 1:06.25
> ...


 
stop


----------



## JLarsen (May 31, 2011)

Got a 13.68 non-rolling average of 5 and went into a 15.12 average of 12. Video will be up tonight. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
May 30, 2011 8:32:21 PM - 8:39:05 PM

Mean: 15.26
Standard deviation: 2.44
Best Time: 11.68
Worst Time: 19.75

Best average of 5: 13.68
1-5 - 15.52 12.80 12.71 (11.68) (19.75)

Best average of 12: 15.17
1-12 - 15.52 12.80 12.71 (11.68) (19.75) 16.09 13.96 13.84 19.18 17.69 14.91 15.03

1. 15.52 U2 F2 D U R2 F2 D F2 R2 B' L' F' U' F L U F2 R' U
2. 12.80 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L F' D U' B2 R U2 F' L2 F U'
3. 12.71 R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D R L U B L B' D F2 D2
4. 11.68 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 B' F2 U L2 B' F U'
5. 19.75 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 R B R2 D2 F' L B' F' D F
6. 16.09 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 F' U L' D' R' D' F D2 R' U'
7. 13.96 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L D' R2 B U B R B' R2 F
8. 13.84 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U' L' D' L B' D R U B2 U2 L' U'
9. 19.18 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U L' U2 R' L2 B' F' R L2 B' L2
10. 17.69 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B D U2 F U F U R D2 F L
11. 14.91 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U B U F2 U' F R2 L B U' B2
12. 15.03 U B2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 L' D2 L U L2 F' R2


Crazy fast singles. 12.80 12.71 (11.68)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 31, 2011)

JyH said:


> 31.36 Roux!
> Literally learned Roux 15 minutes ago. Right after CMLL, I was 2 yellow bars, and just solved it intuitively, so I guess it was sort of a "forced" LSE skip, but I still am new to Roux. Averaging around 1:40.


 Lol yay!


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

14.88 seconds on TwistTheWeb.com!


----------



## Evan Liu (May 31, 2011)

5x5
My v-cube has been super loose and unusable for months by now.
I borrowed one from a friend, and this is what I got. 
First sub-2 singles and sub-*2:20* averages. 

Single - 1:52.74

Avg5 - 2:05.11
2:02.32, 2:09.74, (2:10.07), 2:03.26, (1:52.74)

Avg12 - 2:05.43
2:03.73, (2:10.83), 2:06.73, 2:07.09, 1:56.85, 2:07.80, 2:02.32, 2:09.74, 2:10.07, 2:03.26, (1:52.74), 2:06.67


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 31, 2011)

Yay. First Ao100 i ever did.  I LOVE OH IM ADDICTED TO OH I ILIKES OH I LOVE OH  butttt.... i suck at oh. 

i really suck at OH. T_T

39.51, 44.22, 42.72, 1:04.55, 52.05, 42.18, 50.12, 54.71, 56.63+, 52.87, 59.28, 1:04.28, 57.78, 51.85, 41.94, 45.23, 41.10, 53.94, 1:14.72, 52.33, 50.12, 43.07, 46.13, 1:01.25, 52.44, 39.65, 42.77, 43.43, 52.00, 50.62, 46.30, 43.10, 57.42+, 45.12, 51.36, 50.98, 51.65+, 46.83, 34.02, 35.42, 1:06.49, 42.49, 43.88, 47.32, 49.82, 55.14, 37.30, 39.63, 39.01, 47.87, 50.59, 56.65, 52.60, 57.50, 47.74, 34.41, 39.12, 56.95, 56.26, 46.85, 50.27, 55.99, 50.02, 1:17.47, 51.39, 57.01, 57.82, 56.47, 56.95, 45.10, 53.32, 41.35, 53.42, 53.79, 44.16, 31.48, 47.22, 46.48, 56.60, 1:04.79, 51.79, 50.01+, 47.87, 44.38, 52.04+, 51.34, 47.08, 46.03, 1:01.20, 52.48, 47.59, 50.25, 48.88, 43.08, 49.22, 44.23, 43.07, 51.09, 48.37, 35.75.

cube: storebought, T_T
number of times: 100/100
best time: 31.48 (pb, yay)
worst time: 1:17.47 (lol fail f2l + pll)
best avg5: 40.60 (σ = 4.54) (another pb, yay)
best avg12: 43.68 (σ = 6.15) (yet another pb, yay, consistency fail)
best avg50: 48.24 (σ = 5.65) (YET another pb, wheeee)
best avg100: 49.46 (σ = 5.88) (first ao100 ever )
session avg: 49.46 (σ = 5.88)
session mean: 49.70

my fingers/wrists/hands/arms/neck are breaking,lol..

Cheers, Tjen

P.S. i just noticed im sub-50 for all averages! Yays!  and notice my fail after 50 solves.. too tiring.. And. I had a break at solve 89.. to go for lunch. Total time taken: 2hours+  awesome


----------



## RCTACameron (May 31, 2011)

36/42 CLLs sub-1, using a fairly new LanLan. I need to learn some more algs.
F R U R' U' F' in 0.38 = 15.79 tps
R' F R U' R U R' in 0.34 = 20.59 tps


----------



## Shortey (May 31, 2011)

5x5:
1:18.76
1:26.20 avg5
1:29.20 avg12


----------



## a small kitten (May 31, 2011)

2nd OH avg of 100. Turned slightly slower than normal. No pbs except the avg of 100 itself which was 16.12. Will probably never do this again.



Spoiler



15.91, 14.38, 17.48, 17.16, 18.42, 17.47, 16.43, 12.92, 15.92, 16.18, 16.47, 17.37, 16.83, 16.11, 16.79, 17.36, 17.72, 16.04, 17.20, 13.80, 15.85, 17.72, 17.34, 16.38, 16.82, 17.84, 16.54, 16.19, 14.57, 12.74, 15.07, 18.25, 17.32, 16.33, 18.33, 17.08, 14.72, 17.04, 13.64, 13.97, 15.32, 15.62, 15.70, 15.50, 16.90, 17.01, 17.45, 15.67, 13.17, 14.48, 17.24, 16.59, 15.17, 16.87, 15.73, 18.00, 16.46, 16.95, 16.83, 15.22, 15.03, 14.84, 15.63, 14.49, 15.13, 15.63, 17.65, 15.47, 13.38, 17.86, 18.01, 15.97, 17.56, 15.82, 16.53, 17.12, 14.48, 17.93, 14.81, 16.60, 16.29, 15.75, 12.52, 16.20, 15.48, 13.88, 17.62, 8.32, 16.12, 17.31, 16.73, 17.37, 15.47, 13.56, 17.60, 16.66, 17.96, 13.89, 16.11, 18.96

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.32
worst time: 18.96

current avg5: 16.91 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 14.67 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 16.52 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 15.36 (σ = 1.40)

current avg100: 16.12 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 16.12 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 16.12 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 16.07


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler



23.57, 28.92, 25.59, 22.84, 23.61, 20.87[pll skip], 23.92, 22.53, 18.96[pll skip], 20.27, 25.43, 25.90, 25.39, 31.04, 22.80[2gll], 26.23, 23.96, 28.39, 24.87, 19.63, 23.01, 23.82, 24.79, 22.51, 24.34, 19.29[oll skip], 20.23, 19.23, 25.28, 22.73, 29.95, 23.11, 24.02, 21.91, 20.36[oll skip], 23.08, 22.38, 23.03, 28.30, 25.27, 23.52, 28.44, 25.43, 25.91, 24.70, 23.40, 26.53, 24.00, 26.21, 21.89





Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 18.96
worst time: 31.04

current avg5: 24.54 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 20.68 (σ = 1.66)

current avg12: 25.33 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 22.24 (σ = 1.84)

session avg: 23.95 (σ = 2.10)
session mean: 24.03



Done on my main 2H cube ;_;


----------



## masteranders1 (May 31, 2011)

15.91 3x3x3 avg12 2H. First sub16 avg12.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.91
1. 13.95 U' B D2 B2 R' L2 D R2 U L2 F2 R' F R' L2 U2 B2 D B L D B2 D2 R L
2. 15.69 D' B' U D2 R2 F2 U L F2 L2 F' U L U2 L' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' U' L U2 B
3. 18.03 B R2 D' U2 F2 L' R F' L R' B F U2 F' L R F' B R' L D' F' L' B2 D'
4. 13.79 R2 L B R' D2 B' D' U2 L F2 U' D2 B U2 F2 L F B2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 B D'
5. 17.33 B' L' U R B' U' R F2 U D2 L2 R U2 R2 F' B2 U' L2 D' U R2 F' R2 F B
6. (18.10) R2 L2 B' U L2 D' L' D L' B' F' L2 R F R L B' F2 R2 B' R D' B2 F2 D2
7. 15.23 F D' R2 L2 B' U F' U' F' D2 R' L B2 U B' D2 U2 F D' F U2 L2 F R2 F
8. 17.07+ R2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 R' D' R D2 B L' R' U R' L2 F2 U' L' D U' L' D2 U2 F2
9. 16.55 D' F2 B2 R2 F' U2 D' B' D L' R F U' B2 F L D' R2 D' L' F' B R2 U2 R2
10. (13.59) F D2 R' F2 L F2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' U L2 R2 F B' U D' L D' L
11. 14.23 B U' F2 B' L2 R B2 F L F L' U2 B2 F' L' B' D' L' R2 F U2 D' B2 L' R
12. 17.22 D2 F D' R2 U2 B U' B L2 U F2 U2 F R L' U2 D2 B' D' F2 B U2 F' U' B2


----------



## Edam (May 31, 2011)

new 3x3 pb's from one session!

avg5 all nonlucky
Average: 13.85
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 12.72
Worst Time: 16.49
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.47	B L D U L2 U L2 F2 L' B2 F2 D U2 L R2 U L' D' L' R2 D B' D U F
2.	14.58	B' F' D2 B2 F U L R D U R' B F U' L R2 B' U' B' L' D' U R' D2 U'
3.	(12.72)	D U B F2 D' F2 L U L R' F2 L R F D' L2 R D2 R F' D' U' B' F' U'
4.	(16.49)	L' F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' D' B2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 R' B L' R2 D2 U' B2 R D' U
5.	13.51	L2 D2 U' B2 F' D2 R2 U' F' R' D2 B F L R B2 D' U2 B2 L' R D2 U2 F' R2



avg12
Average: 14.86
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 11.87
Worst Time: 17.91
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(11.87)	U' R2 D U' B' F' U B' F2 L' R2 D L' B2 R D2 U B' F2 D U L' F2 R U2
2.	15.39	B' F' U2 L' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L' R B F2 L D2 U B' F L2 R B U2 L2 F2
3.	(17.91)	L2 D' F' U L R U' R2 B2 D' U B2 F' U L R2 U L R2 D F L R' B R
4.	12.48	F2 R' B' F D' U' B2 F2 R2 B' R' B R F D' L' R2 D2 U F' R' D' L B2 R'
5.	15.74	F U' L' R' U' B' D U2 L D U L2 R2 D2 L2 R' F' D' L R' D' U2 L R F2
6.	14.81	B L' D2 B F L' F2 L' F2 L2 R B F U' L R U2 L2 D U2 B F2 U' B' R'
7.	14.48	F2 D2 L D2 B' R' B2 R D2 L' R B' F' D2 B' D R' F2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 R
8.	16.96	B U R2 F L' R D' B2 F U2 B' L' B2 D2 U R F2 D U2 B2 U' R D F2 R'
9.	15.03	L F D' B' F2 U2 R2 F D' U' F2 U' L2 B' D U2 L' B F' U2 L R' B2 R B
10.	14.06	B' F' D F L' R' B2 F' L' B' F' U L R2 D2 U B' F' R' U' L U' L' R' F
11.	16.03	L2 U2 F' U' F' U' L B' F2 D F D2 L2 U2 L D' B2 U' B2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U
12.	13.59	L' B D2 U' F2 D B2 L U2 F' L R B' F L B2 R' D' U F2 D' L R U2 F2



session:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.91
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 11.87
Worst Time: 18.81


----------



## EricReese (May 31, 2011)

Big improvement from yesterday. PB single (with this method) ao12 and ao100.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.59
worst time: 23.97

current avg5: 17.22 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 17.22 (σ = 1.48)

current avg12: 18.43 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 17.80 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 18.82 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 18.82 (σ = 1.77)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.82
1. 18.18 B' F' U' L U D L R2 U2 F' B D2 U B D U2 B' U D2 L B' F L2 D2 B2 
2. 19.12 U' F2 U F2 R F' U' F D F' U2 R' D L2 B F' D' B' D' R U' L D2 B U2 
3. 20.16 U R B L R U' B' D2 R2 D' B2 U' D' F2 L' U D F' L2 U' R' L' F2 U2 F 
4. 17.40 B2 F' D2 L R' U R L B2 F2 D2 L2 U' F D' R' F2 R2 U2 D' R F2 D L' B 
5. 19.20 F2 L2 R U' L D' F R U2 R2 L F' D2 F' L' U' F R D' L' B D2 R' L D2 
6. 17.18 R D F U' B' U2 R2 D2 L' D' F B2 L2 U2 L' B' R2 F2 D R' L B' D' L2 U' 
7. 18.59 U2 B' F D' B R2 D U L2 B U B2 R L' U F2 U L' B D L' F2 D F' B2 
8. 19.66 B L2 B L U B2 D' R2 U D R B' L' B2 L U2 F' L B2 D L' F' B2 L2 R' 
9. 19.27 D B' U L' D B' U' F' D2 F' L F L B L F U L D B U' L2 F2 D U 
10. 18.91 D U' R' L D L' F2 L2 D R F' U' F' R' B2 L R U2 D2 R F2 B L' R2 B' 
11. 20.19 L2 B L R' U' D2 R B L2 D2 U2 B' D' L F L R2 B R B' U' R2 D F L 
12. 17.66 B2 D R' U2 L' U' B' R U' B' F' R' U B D B2 F' R' B' D2 L2 R F2 D B2 
13. 19.33 D U R L B L2 F R D' F2 D L2 F2 B L' F2 R' U2 L' R2 F U2 F' U2 B2 
14. 19.12 D' L2 U' L' F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D' F2 D B D B2 F2 D R B F2 D L U F' D 
15. 17.56 L' D R2 U' R2 U' D' B2 D' B' D2 U' L' F' R' F B' D2 F2 R' U R' B F L 
16. 18.90 B' L2 B R D' R2 L2 D' L F2 U' L' U2 F D' L2 R2 U L2 F L F2 L' D' R' 
17. 18.77 B' R' D' F B D2 U2 F' D' U2 F R2 B R' U2 B' D' F B2 D2 L' B F2 U2 D' 
18. 19.72 B2 R2 U' D' F L2 B2 D' R' U' F' L' U' L R F' B U2 D' F2 B' D' U' F2 L2 
19. 20.80 R F2 U2 R2 L B U' D2 R D' L2 R D' R F D' R' B' D2 U2 R2 B' F D' R' 
20. 21.88 D R2 F R L' D' F' U D R U' L B2 L' R F' B R F2 L' R U B U2 B' 
21. 15.19 U D' B' U2 R' D2 B L2 F B2 D B' D' R L B' R' L' U F L D R' U' R2 
22. 21.22 B' R' F L2 D' B' L' D L2 B2 D2 L' B F R' B U2 D' F' R L' D2 B2 L2 F 
23. 16.03 B2 D U B' U2 F' B D B L D2 F' D2 L B2 F L2 D U2 R U F' R' L D2 
24. 18.19 L' F2 B2 D2 U R2 U R' F' L2 U2 L2 B L2 U' B' D2 L' U L2 B' R2 B2 L' F2 
25. 18.63 F2 B' D B' U' B F' U F' U2 L2 B' D' F2 D' U2 L F' L' D' B D2 L' R' B' 
26. 19.60 F' D U L' D' U L' B' L D L' B' U B' L U' D2 B2 L2 B' D' R2 U B F' 
27. 22.81 B R2 D2 L2 D R U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D L' F L2 B2 U' L R F U2 B D2 F D2 
28. 19.21 U' F R2 L2 B' D' U' R' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' U2 B2 R' L2 F D L2 F' R' F' L' 
29. 20.41 F L2 B' F2 R L' D2 U B U2 B D' L' R D' U2 R' U B R L' B' L' R U2 
30. 17.33 R' D2 U' F2 B' R' L2 D' U2 R' F' L2 D2 U' L' B2 L' B2 L R F2 U' B R2 F' 
31. 18.44 L U L B' U D B L' F' U' L D' B2 U' B' D2 L D L' U D F B' R' L 
32. 18.65 D F' D R' U' D F D' B' L U2 F' L' F' U2 L' U' F B2 U R2 D' R D F' 
33. 21.03 F' U2 F U' B U' L' F' L' R U R L2 B L2 B2 F R B2 D B' D L2 D F2 
34. 23.58 L2 F2 D' L' D2 B2 F2 D' L' R' D R U' D' F2 R2 B R2 B D2 U' B' L' D2 U' 
35. 18.65 D L' B' U' L' R2 F D2 U2 F2 D' B' D F' L' D L' R' D' F L F R B' D 
36. 18.86 L2 R2 D U2 R U D L F' R' L' B2 F2 R L F' R2 B' D2 R2 F D' R' U R' 
37. 18.33 F2 D R B2 L2 F' R' D2 U2 F L U' F U' D2 F D U' R D2 U2 L U F' U' 
38. 18.11 U2 L U2 R F2 D' B' F R U2 D' L F' D2 B2 D2 L2 U L U R' B2 R' U F 
39. 21.15 L' U' F2 B' L' R' D F U2 R' U2 F R U F R L2 D R2 B2 U2 R F' B2 L 
40. 20.80 F2 B' R2 D2 F' B' L2 D R B2 L2 U2 L R' D' R' U2 F B2 U2 F' L' R' D B2 
41. 19.61 B L B D R' D2 U R2 F L D R L' B D L' R' B F2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 
42. 19.50 D2 F B' D' R2 B2 D2 R B D' F R D' U2 R L2 D2 B' R' B' D2 U R2 F2 D2 
43. 16.50 U2 F' B2 L2 U2 L' B' L' F' R' U B' L' F' R D F' R' U' F D L' B R2 U' 
44. 19.21 F2 U' D' R' D2 F' D' B' F D2 F B' D L B' U2 L' D F2 L2 F L R' U2 D 
45. 17.58 L2 F2 B' R2 U' D' L2 D2 R' B L U2 L2 D' B2 L F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' D' R 
46. 20.72 B R' D' R2 L' B L2 F2 R D' U2 R2 B U2 B2 R U' F2 D2 L D2 F L D' F2 
47. 18.59 U F U B2 R2 U B R' U B' L2 D2 U2 B L R' U B2 D2 U R' B2 U' B2 F' 
48. 18.96 D' U' R' F2 L' R' B' L2 R2 B' R' U' F' R2 L' F2 B2 D' L2 R B2 L R' U' R' 
49. 17.83 L2 D' R' B R2 L U2 D' B' U2 F2 R D2 R2 L' B' F U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 L 
50. 16.80 U B' F U F R2 D2 R' D' L' B D2 F D2 U' F' R D' L' R F2 U' D B' R2 
51. 18.65 U F2 U' B R' U' D' B' D B L R2 U R D B L2 D2 U B2 L F B2 D F2 
52. (13.59[pll skip]) L2 B' R2 L' D2 R L2 D2 L2 U' D2 L2 B' R' F2 L' F U' R F B2 L2 F' D' R2 
53. 17.90 R F' D' B F R2 L D2 U' R2 D F2 D2 R' B U F' U D2 L U R F2 D2 B' 
54. 20.28 R U' L R2 B2 D L2 F' U' F' D B2 D2 L' R U R F U F' D' F R2 D U 
55. 19.18 R U' L R2 B2 D L2 F' U' F' D B2 D2 L' R U R F U F' D' F R2 D U 
56. 16.90 F2 L U R2 D' B D' L' B F2 L2 D U R' U2 F2 B R' L F2 D' F2 B2 R2 B' 
57. 18.93 L F L' U' R B' D2 L B2 F' U L2 U' L2 B F L' F2 D R' F2 D2 B F L' 
58. (23.97) D' B2 R2 B R2 F' U2 L' R' B L' F' L2 B2 D U2 R' B' U' L2 D2 R B2 L2 D 
59. 15.02 D2 L' B L' B' L' D2 F' U L2 B' R L B' R' L' B2 F U' B U' D' B' U2 F2 
60. 16.47 D' F' L' R F B' U' F' B2 L U2 B D' L U' B R2 U2 D' F2 B D2 F2 L2 D 
61. 21.72 D R' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F' D L' F U D R' D2 L2 U B2 U2 R' L' F' U D2 R2 
62. 19.58 F2 R' D2 B' F U L' D2 B D2 L' R' B2 U D F D2 L D' F' D' B' D' L2 B 
63. 18.72 B F' L2 F2 U R' B' L2 R U' B2 R' D U L' F' L B2 L2 D U2 L D2 F' U2 
64. 18.94 R L B' L2 F' L2 B2 L U R L2 B' U2 D R D L U' D' F2 R' F' L2 R D' 
65. 14.50 D2 F' D2 U' B' L' B' R' F U2 D B2 U D B2 R L' U D R' L2 F2 L2 R' D' 
66. 19.31 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B' R2 L U' L2 U D R F' B2 D' U L2 D U' R U2 D2 L2 D 
67. 17.86 F2 D2 R U R F2 D2 B R' B2 R2 F R' D L U2 B2 L' B F2 U2 F2 L' R2 U' 
68. 17.77 F R B' F L2 F L' D U2 F2 L R2 D2 L2 F' R' U' L D B' U R F' R' F' 
69. 19.03 F D B U F2 B2 U2 R F U2 B' L2 B F U2 D2 B' F' D U R F' L' R B2 
70. 19.36 R2 D F B' D U' R B2 L R2 F' D' B' R' U B' U R' F2 L' D' L' B' F' U 
71. 19.13 R2 D B2 D' B U' L B2 L' D R' B2 F' D2 F' D2 B' U' B D2 U2 L F U2 F2 
72. 18.78 U2 R2 F R' U2 F2 U' F2 B2 L2 R' F R2 F' U R2 F' U2 B U2 L' D2 F B' D2 
73. 19.93 F' B L R F' B' U B' F L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B D' B2 U F2 B' U2 B D L2 D' 
74. 16.96 F D F L' B' R U' B' D F' B D' L R B' F' U' R2 F R D U2 F' D' L 
75. 19.12 U2 B' R2 D R' F2 R U' D2 F2 B' D' R' D2 U F2 L F2 U2 L B2 U' R2 B2 L2 
76. 22.25 B2 L' D F' L2 F2 R B2 U B' F D2 R2 F L2 F R' L D U' R2 D2 F2 R2 L 
77. 18.02 L2 R2 F' B2 D' L' D U' F' L' F2 R U' L B2 U2 F2 U2 B U L U D' R' D2 
78. 14.16 F R B D2 F2 B R' B F2 L2 B' F R2 U' B' L2 D' R2 U' B2 L B2 D' U2 R' 
79. 19.68 F2 L2 F' L R F' R D' B L2 F' R2 L2 D B2 D2 B' R' L U' F' R2 U2 B F2 
80. 20.13 F' R' L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 U L B L B2 U D L D L2 D U F2 
81. 18.30 F' D' B D L R D' L' D U2 L2 U D' L2 D U2 R' U' R F2 U2 R' U2 B D2 
82. 20.30 U2 F' U B2 L' B2 R' L2 U' D F' D2 B L B D2 U' F2 R U' F2 D' L2 U' B' 
83. 15.94 B2 F U L2 F L D' L' F2 B L2 F' L U D' B2 F2 R2 U B' L R2 F R' B 
84. 22.06 R' D' R F' U' L F R' U L D L2 U D2 R2 D' F L' F B' D2 F2 D B2 L 
85. 16.13 D2 U R D L' D2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 B' D' R B D2 U F L D' B' D' R B2 U' 
86. 19.53 D U' L B R' F R F' L2 U' D' B' D F2 L2 F2 B' R2 L2 B U' F2 R U2 B2 
87. 18.99 U D F L D2 R L2 D' L F' D L U B2 F2 R2 U2 D L2 B2 U' L' U' L2 U 
88. 18.65 L D2 R' D B' D' F2 D' L F2 U D2 F D B D' R F2 L2 F' U2 R D R2 B 
89. 21.03 F B U' L2 B' D' L2 R2 U2 L' F' D' L' D2 B2 D F' U2 D' L' D2 F2 D F D2 
90. 17.68 F' R2 D B2 L2 B R2 D2 B' D2 L B F' D' U2 R2 U F' R' L2 U' D2 L2 R2 U2 
91. 18.66 U' L' D2 B' L D R' D B' R2 L2 D' R' L U F2 L' D' U2 R D' U2 L B2 U2 
92. 19.50 L R' B2 U R2 D' B' U2 B F' L2 R' F' L2 F' U2 L2 R' U' B' L R2 B2 F2 R2 
93. 22.58 B' R2 L' B2 R' L' F L2 B2 U' F D2 L2 B D' L' F B2 L R U' F' D' R B' 
94. 18.77 U2 R2 B F U' B' L R' U R2 U' F' R F B2 U D' B L' U2 L R2 U' L' F 
95. 17.06 U' L2 F2 L' F2 B D U' B2 R2 F' L2 F U' L' U2 R' D2 F D' L2 U' R2 F' L2 
96. 16.06[OLL skip] L F' B2 U' D2 L F' L' B' R2 L B' R L2 U' D B L2 F2 B D L B' U' F2 
97. 19.31 U' R2 D2 B R' D' B' D' B2 D F L2 F B L' B' L' D' B' R' U' D' L2 R U' 
98. 16.30 F R U R B2 R2 D B' R D2 R F R F2 D B2 F R F2 L B2 R B2 D R2 
99. 19.94 D' B' D F' L2 D2 F R D2 U' R F' B' R2 F2 U' B2 F' D2 L2 B2 R' U2 R U' 
100. 15.71 F' L D F R2 F B' R D' B' U2 D2 B' D2 L2 U R' F' B2 U2 D2 F' D2 B' U'


----------



## bwronski (May 31, 2011)

6:37 7x7! Getting faster every day


----------



## Shortey (May 31, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> 2nd OH avg of 100. Turned slightly slower than normal. No pbs except the avg of 100 itself which was 16.12. Will probably never do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You always get crazy fast singles.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 31, 2011)

(9.66), 12.22, 11.23, 10.31, 26.90, (DNF(12.96)), 10.93, 11.46, 11.98, 10.63, 19.80, 11.38 = 13.68.... lol. 

26 was just me screwing up an Rb (probably would've been like 11.1), DNF was messed up PLL, and 19.80 was a bad pop


----------



## Julian (Jun 1, 2011)

Average of 12: 16.59
1. 15.21 U B F' R2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 B R L2 F' U2 D F U2 F R2 F L' B R2 D' 
2. 17.63 D L B F2 L2 R' D F R D' U' F D2 F U R D U2 F' L' U F R2 B R2 
3. 17.89 R2 U' F2 U D R' D' F L' R' B2 D2 F' U B' F2 R D' U' F2 L F U' R D 
4. 18.47 U2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' D2 F' U' F2 D' U' B D' L' D2 R2 B' L' U' R D' B' R 
5. 15.92 U' B' D U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L' F2 L' F' L2 D U' L2 D' L' B' R L' U' F' D2 F' 
6. 18.76 U2 D' R2 U2 D R F' L2 U2 R' B2 F' U2 L D2 F2 B D2 R2 F' D' R2 B' U2 F' 
7. 14.87 R2 D2 R U' D2 R' F' R2 B2 D' L' U2 R2 D' B U' F' D B F2 L2 F2 R' L D 
8. 14.65 F2 L R2 B' D B L B D' L D F2 R D2 R D' U B U2 D' R D F' B2 D' 
9. (13.56) U' F D' R2 F B' D' R' F D F' U L2 D2 F' U' D2 R' F U F R' L2 D' U 
10. 18.79 U2 B' R' F2 L2 U2 F L2 F' L' D L2 D' F2 U2 F' B2 D' F B D' L2 D2 L' F 
11. (22.45) F L' D2 R U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' U D' L F' U' R B2 U' R2 U2 D R B2 F2 R' 
12. 13.72 D' L D2 R2 U2 R F L2 B U2 F' R' F L' F' D F2 L' D2 L D L B' D' U'



5-9 are 15.15 Ao5, both PBs


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 1, 2011)

So close! 
19.75, 19.06, 23.90, 23.99, 21.71

Done with Petrus.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 1, 2011)

5.10 tps
11.76
cant be bothered to reconstruct again.


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG I finally beat my 3x3 single after 5 months!!! 10.58!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2011)

Skewb avg5: 5.17

1. 4.75 B' R' B R' B' U B' U R' B R L U B' R 
2. (6.42) L' R L' U R' L' R' L' B' U L B L B U 
3. 5.98 B U' L' U' B R' L' U L' R U R' U B' U 
4. 4.80 R' U' L B L' U' L U R B' R B R L' R' 
5. (3.15) L B R' U' R' L R B L' R' L' U R' U' R'

solves 1,3 and 4 were 2-look and the last one was 1-look (lucky).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Highly doubt I'll ever beat this accomplishment. 2.48 avg12 ZBLL scrambles with inspection.


Spoiler



[21:44] <Piecez> bld
[21:44] <Piecez> race
[21:44] <Piecez> ,zb
[21:44] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1256: R' U L U' R U L' U2
[21:44] == Spef [[email protected]] has quit []
[21:44] <Piecez> 1.01
[21:44] <Piecez> ,zbll
[21:44] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1257: L' B U2 B' L B L' U2 L B' U
[21:45] <Xishem> ,cll
[21:45] <+Nibblr> Clock Scramble #174: (3, 6) / (-4, 5) / (2, 2) / (3, 1) / (0) / (-4) / (-3) / (-4) / (6) / (-3) / UUdU
[21:45] <Piecez> 1.78
[21:45] <Xishem> lol
[21:45] <Piecez> 2 1looks
[21:45] <Piecez> lets see how far i can get with this
[21:45] <Piecez> ,zbll
[21:45] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1258: B2 L2 B R B' L2 B R' B U
[21:45] <Piecez> pop
[21:45] <Piecez> sec
[21:46] <Piecez> .98
[21:46] <Piecez> rofl
[21:46] <Piecez> this will be the best average ever
[21:46] <Piecez> ,zbll
[21:46] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1259: F' U2 F' R2 D' B L2 B' D R2 F2
[21:46] <Xishem> a perm lol
[21:46] <Piecez> 2.66
[21:46] <Piecez> ,zbll
[21:46] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1260: L2 D F2 D' L U2 L' D F2 D' L U2 L U
[21:47] <Piecez> 3.00
[21:47] <Piecez> ,zbll
[21:47] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1261: L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L' U2
[21:47] <Piecez> 1.44
[21:47] <Piecez> 3 1looks so far
[21:47] <Piecez> actually 4?
[21:47] <Xishem> I can one-look all of them
[21:47] <Piecez> 4 so far
[21:48] <Piecez> ..lol
[21:48] <Xishem> just give me a minute to look over the scramble
[21:48] <Piecez> and get sub10
[21:48] <Piecez> ;p
[21:48] <Piecez> ,zbll
[21:48] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1262: R U B U' B' R2 F' U' F U R U2
[21:48] <Piecez> 3.65
[21:48] <Piecez> ,zbll
[21:48] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1263: B' D R2 D' B U2 F U F U' F U' F2
[21:48] <Piecez> 2.94
[21:49] <Piecez> ,zbll
[21:49] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1264: R2 D' L F2 L' D R2 U R' U R U
[21:49] <Piecez> 3.31
[21:49] <Piecez> 9 so far
[21:49] <Piecez> ,zb
[21:49] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1265: B' U B2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B U
[21:50] <Piecez> 2.81
[21:50] <Piecez> ,zb
[21:50] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1266: R2 F2 L2 D2 L D L F2 R2 U' R B2 R'
[21:51] <Piecez> 3.22
[21:51] <Piecez> ,zb
[21:51] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1267: F' L' B L B' L B F' L B' L' F2
[21:51] <Piecez> ,zb
[21:51] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1268: B U' B' U2 B F U' B2 U F' U' B
[21:51] <Piecez> 2.66 on first
[21:51] <Piecez> ,zb
[21:51] <+Nibblr> ZBLL Scramble #1269: R L' D' B2 D L2 U R' U R U2 R' L'
[21:51] <Piecez> o****
[21:52] <Piecez> 4.59
[21:56] <Piecez> ahahah
*[21:56] <Piecez> did 13 by accident
[21:56] <Piecez> but 2.48 avg12 with inspection
[21:56] <Piecez> LOL*


1.01, 1.78, .98, 2.66, 3.00, 1.44, 3.65, 2.94, 3.31, 2.81, 3.22, 2.66 = *2.48*


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*15.99*
16.24 13.28 13.36 19.20 18.36
both 13s were luckyish (easy f2l)


----------



## Julian (Jun 1, 2011)

lol2x2PB NL: 3.14


----------



## bwronski (Jun 1, 2011)

4 T perms at one red light. Can anybody beat it?I got a storebought and opened it on the way home, it wasn't/ isn't too bad.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

bwronski said:


> 4 T perms at one red light. Can anybody beat it?I got a storebought and opened it on the way home, it wasn't/ isn't too bad.


 
I definitely could. I don't know how long redlights stand for down there but some up here last for a few minutes.


----------



## bwronski (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea definitely, and if I had my good cube it would be better.


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 1, 2011)

first ten solves for having my first sub10, if there was a pll skip.
Most of them not really lucky...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 1, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 10.97
Standard Deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 7.79
Worst Time: 15.53

25 sub-10s


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

16.97 OH NL single.


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2011)

2x2 average of 12 and single PB!!!

Average of 12: 4.26
1. 4.46 U2 F R' U' R U F' U2 R U 
2. 4.10 R F2 U2 F2 R' F R2 U2 F' U 
3. (0.68) R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 F2 
4. 3.73 R2 U2 F R F U F2 U R2 U2 
5. 4.86 R2 U R F' U' R2 F2 R F2 R' 
6. (5.88) U' R F2 R F R' U2 R' F' U2 
7. 4.97 F U2 R F' R' F2 U' F R' U' 
8. 3.50 R U' F' R2 F' U' F U2 R2 U' 
9. 4.20 U' R U R2 U2 R F R' U2 F2 
10. 4.35 U F R2 U2 F' U F2 R' F' U2 
11. 4.31 U2 F' R' F' U F2 R' U2 R' U' 
12. 4.09 R' U2 R' U F R' F2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 1, 2011)

4 sub10s in probably less than 20 solves on TwistTheWeb.com

This brings my lifetime total to 117.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2011)

18.27
16.16, 21.44, 20.32, 14.72, 25.92, 21.48, 20.52, 16.16, 19.08, 18.36, 11.44, 14.48


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 1, 2011)

19.05, 17.77, 23.70, 19.55, 23.93
Average:20.77
Petrus
So close -__-


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 1, 2011)

4x4 avg5:

Average: 1:08.37
Standard Deviation: 1.82
Best Time: 58.78
Worst Time: 1:25.05
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(58.78)	Rw D2 Fw U Rw D L2 R' Fw U2 Fw' Uw2 B L' R' Uw' L2 Rw R Fw2 F U2 B Fw D' Uw L Uw' U' F D2 U' L2 Rw' D' Uw2 U2 L2 B2 F'
2.	(1:25.05)	D' Uw' U' Rw Fw' D2 U' L' F D' U2 Rw2 U Rw Uw' U2 B Fw2 F2 Rw D R' D' Uw' U L2 Uw' U Rw2 B2 Uw2 B2 Rw' D F2 L' D Uw' U' B'
3.	1:11.31	D R' D Uw' U2 R2 B' R2 U' B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw F' R2 D' B' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 L' Rw B' Fw' F' U2 F R Uw' R2 D U2 Rw' F2 D' F2 Rw'
4.	1:08.25	R B Fw D' Rw2 B2 F Uw B F2 D U' Fw' F' L' Rw R F2 Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F L R' Uw2 B' L' Rw' R' B2 L' R Fw' Rw D' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2
5.	1:05.56	B Fw2 Rw2 R' U Rw D Uw' B Rw2 Uw U2 F Rw D2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 D U L F2 L U R2 U Fw D2 Uw Rw U2 R2 Uw2 Fw' D' L' Rw' R' F'




4x4 avg12:

Average: 1:10.29
Standard Deviation: 6.26
Best Time: 58.78
Worst Time: 1:35.52
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:01.94	R Fw F' L' Uw B' Rw2 R2 B2 D' L' D B' U Fw' U R D Uw' U Fw F2 U L R2 Uw2 B Uw2 L' Rw2 R' Fw U2 Rw Fw' F' L2 Uw U B2
2.	1:14.13	U2 B Fw' F' L Rw' R2 Fw' F' D' L' Uw2 L' B' D2 B2 Fw' D B D' R Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' U B2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 B2 D2 Uw2 U' L' Fw2 D2 U' L2 Rw'
3.	1:12.03	L U L2 U' F2 Uw2 B' D' Rw R2 D' Fw' F L' R D2 R' Fw2 L R' B Fw2 F Uw' U L B2 D' U F' L' U2 R F2 D U' B2 U L R'
4.	1:01.18	F2 L U' Fw L Rw2 R' Fw' Uw F R Fw' R B' L U' B2 L2 Rw2 D Uw2 U2 L D' Uw B F2 Uw2 Fw' D' R B2 Fw' F2 L' Rw2 B L2 F Uw'
5.	1:16.75+	D Uw' U' Fw' U' B2 Fw2 L D B' Uw2 L2 R2 Fw2 U2 B F Uw' L' R F Rw2 R2 F D2 B2 U B' F D2 Fw L2 F2 L' Rw2 B' F' Rw2 D B
6.	(58.78)	Rw D2 Fw U Rw D L2 R' Fw U2 Fw' Uw2 B L' R' Uw' L2 Rw R Fw2 F U2 B Fw D' Uw L Uw' U' F D2 U' L2 Rw' D' Uw2 U2 L2 B2 F'
7.	1:25.05	D' Uw' U' Rw Fw' D2 U' L' F D' U2 Rw2 U Rw Uw' U2 B Fw2 F2 Rw D R' D' Uw' U L2 Uw' U Rw2 B2 Uw2 B2 Rw' D F2 L' D Uw' U' B'
8.	1:11.31	D R' D Uw' U2 R2 B' R2 U' B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw F' R2 D' B' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 L' Rw B' Fw' F' U2 F R Uw' R2 D U2 Rw' F2 D' F2 Rw'
9.	1:08.25	R B Fw D' Rw2 B2 F Uw B F2 D U' Fw' F' L' Rw R F2 Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F L R' Uw2 B' L' Rw' R' B2 L' R Fw' Rw D' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2
10.	1:05.56	B Fw2 Rw2 R' U Rw D Uw' B Rw2 Uw U2 F Rw D2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 D U L F2 L U R2 U Fw D2 Uw Rw U2 R2 Uw2 Fw' D' L' Rw' R' F'
11.	(1:35.52)	Uw' Rw R B F D' Rw2 R' D U2 L' R2 D Fw2 F2 U L D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D' L2 Rw' R' Fw Uw2 B' D2 B' F' Uw' U' B Fw2 F' L Fw R' B2
12.	1:06.66	Uw' Fw U' Rw B Uw2 F Uw2 Rw Fw' F' Rw2 R' F' D2 F2 L2 Rw2 R D2 L2 Rw' R' Fw F2 Uw' B2 Fw F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 Fw2 F D' B Fw2 Uw2 Fw2


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 1, 2011)

6.68 L2 D' F R2 D B2 U' F' D B' F' D' R2 D2 L' D R L2 U L U B2 L2 D R

z'xUM2D'x'U'L'UL
U'r2U2RU'R'M'Ur'U2'rUr'
UF'rUR'U'r'FR
U2'M2'U'M'U'M'
U'MU2MUM2'UM2'

43/6.68 = 6.44 tps

not pb but i liked the solve.


----------



## JyH (Jun 1, 2011)

First sub 10, and in the process, tying my PB average of 5. Could've been way better, but I failed.



Spoiler



Session average: 15.47
1. 14.31 F B' U L' R2 F D2 F B U B D2 F R L' D' B F2 D' L U' D2 B' U R
2. 14.64 F' D2 B U' R' F B R D L2 F U2 R2 L' F L2 B R2 B' D2 U R B' F' U
3. (9.62) R2 F2 D' F L' U' R' D U L2 R' F' D2 F' L2 F U R2 F B2 L U D' F D'
4. 17.47 R' D B D U' L' R' F2 U L' U' B2 D F U' R' L2 B D B2 L U L2 F' B2
5. (18.79) D2 F' U F' R2 U R' B' F2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U L' B2 F D' R' D2 U L' U2 L



Think I scrambled wrong on the 9.62...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 1, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 6.68 L2 D' F R2 D B2 U' F' D B' F' D' R2 D2 L' D R L2 U L U B2 L2 D R
> 
> z'xUM2D'x'U'L'UL
> U'r2U2RU'R'M'Ur'U2'rUr'
> ...


 
You, my friend, are why I use Roux.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

got this on twisttheweb.com

CFOP

14.37, 12.29, 14.09, 12.13, 12.05, 12.87, 13.17, (15.34), 12.00, 13.93, 14.19, (11.57) = 13.11 avg12 PB 
rolled with three straight 15.7x's >_>

and 14.00 avg100

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU I WANT SUB-14
but 'tis still pb by .19


----------



## Sharon (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got my first sub-1 minute solve. 54 seconds, OLL skip. I still suck, but whatever, I've been speedcubing for less than 2 months on a crappy cube, so I'm happy. I think I should start learning 2-look OLL and PLL XD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 2, 2011)

Argh, always get something good when I don't have my cam.

10.27, 11.74, 9.78, 10.89, 13.46, 9.72, 10.65, 10.30, 12.75, 11.32, 11.28, 10.91 = 10.99


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 2, 2011)

54.98 4x4 single w/ PLL parity. I skipped at least 4 edges, since reduction was finished at 32 seconds. xD


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 2, 2011)

5.xy AO12 on 2x2 



Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 2.69
Worst Time: 9.04
Individual Times:
1.	6.83	U R2 U R2 F' R F R U2
2.	9.04	U2 F R2 U' F R2 F U2
3.	4.07	R2 U R U' R U F2 R2
4.	4.26	R' F U' R F' U R F2
5.	5.26	R' F R2 F U' R F' U R'
6.	7.52	F' U' R F2 U2 R F' U R' U
7.	4.21	U2 F U' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U'
8.	5.92	R2 U' R2 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U
9.	4.89	F' U F2 R2 U R' U2 R2 F'
10.	7.95	U' R U2 F' R U R2 F' R
11.	2.69	F R U' F' U' F U' R
12.	5.28	R F2 U' R F2 R U F' U2


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 2, 2011)

9.63 3x3 2H single on ttw. Got nice F2L, T oll and u perm.


----------



## JasonK (Jun 2, 2011)

Wtf pyra 

5.46, *4.50, 6.12, 3.99, (3.91), 5.32*, 4.94, 6.34, (8.03), 4.70, 6.47, 4.12

5.20 avg12 and 4.60 avg5 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.20
1. 5.46 U L U' L U' L B R' L R' B r u 
2. 4.50 U L U L' R' U L' R U B U' l' b' u' 
3. 6.12 U L U B' R U' L' R' U B R' l' r 
4. 3.99 U L U L U L' B L R' L B r b' 
5. (3.91) U L U R B' R' U' B' L U' R l r u 
6. 5.32 U L U R U R' L R L' R B u 
7. 4.94 U L U' L U B' R B' U B U' 
8. 6.34 U L U L U L' B' R' B' L B' b' u 
9. (8.03) U L U' L R L' U R B' L' R' l' r b' u' 
10. 4.70 U L U L' R' U B U' L B L' l' r' b 
11. 6.47 U L U L U R' L' B L' B' R' l' r' b 
12. 4.12 U L U R U B R' U R' L B' l r


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Jun 2, 2011)

sexy move x6 in any variation in 0.96! finally sub 1 yay


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 2, 2011)

40/42 CLLs sub-1  The only ones I haven't done are Y perm and 2gen T. One of the pi algs took about 45 minutes before I got 0.97, and I had about 5 1.00s on it


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 2, 2011)

14.20 15.20+ (11.32) 12.17 13.23 20.33 15.68 (20.54) 15.80 14.88 12.22 14.59 = 14.83 Avg12.

First sub15 avg12 ever for me. Woot! Breaking that barrier down! The two 20s were total screw-ups.


----------



## pady (Jun 2, 2011)

WTF! LUCKY PB! FIRST SUB10 EVER!
1. 8.76 F2 R' D' U B F' L2 F B2 L' F2 U R' U' L U' F2 D2 F U' L' R U2 L2 B 

D R2 y' U L F' L' R'................// Cross 7 Moves
y L' U' L U2 R U R'................// F2L #1 7 Moves
y' L' U L..............................// F2L #2 3 Moves
U R U2 R' U L U L'................// F2L #3 7 Moves
U y L' U L U' L' U L...............// F2L #4 8 Moves
f (R U R' U') f'.....................// OLL 6 Moves
U'......................................// AUF 1 Move

= 39 Moves in 8.76 Seconds = 4*.*452 tps


----------



## Xishem (Jun 2, 2011)

pady said:


> WTF! LUCKY PB! FIRST SUB10 EVER!
> 1. 8.76 F2 R' D' U B F' L2 F B2 L' F2 U R' U' L U' F2 D2 F U' L' R U2 L2 B
> 
> D R2 y' U L F' L' R'................// Cross 7 Moves
> ...


 
Four-thousand TPS is pretty impressive. D:


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 2, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Four-thousand TPS is pretty impressive. D:


 
Europeans use a comma instead of a decimal point so it's actually 4.452 tps


----------



## Xishem (Jun 2, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Europeans use a comma instead of a decimal point so it's actually 4.452 tps


 
I realize that. But in such a case, the other decimals in his post don't conform to that standard.


----------



## pady (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry, of course 4.452 tps. Didn't thought about the other system.


----------



## SpiderSwede (Jun 2, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Europeans use a comma instead of a decimal point so it's actually 4.452 tps


 LOL? In Poland we use ",", we never use "." (sometimes in huge numbers eg: 345.734.682.123, but it's not common).


----------



## EricReese (Jun 2, 2011)

pb single (with method) ao12 and ao100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.55
worst time: 23.40

current avg5: 18.42 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 16.30 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 18.59 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 16.61 (σ = 0.72)

current avg100: 18.27 (σ = 1.58)
best avg100: 18.27 (σ = 1.58) 

woot


----------



## Xishem (Jun 2, 2011)

pady said:


> Sorry, of course 4.452 tps. Didn't thought about the other system.


 
I really wasn't mocking you (although it would seem that I did), I just thought it was funny because of our conflicting number systems  No hard feelings.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 2, 2011)

Woohoo!!
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/101
best time: 1.70
worst time: 4.32

current avg5: 2.86 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 2.19 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 2.74 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 2.38 (σ = 0.47)

current avg100: 2.69 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 2.69 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 2.69 (σ = 0.59)
session mean: 2.68


Spoiler



2.69, 1.70, DNF(2.76), 2.46, 2.24, 3.25, 2.55, 3.08, 3.17, 2.41, 2.32, 2.02, 2.67, 1.94, 2.28, 2.98, 2.96, 2.02, 2.26, 2.95, 2.67, 4.02, 2.02, 2.53, 2.53, 1.83, 2.01, 2.04, 3.39, 2.97, 3.42, 1.81, 2.40, 2.06, 2.41, 4.01, 2.79, 2.36, 2.40, 3.39, 2.17, 3.11, 1.82, 3.69, 2.44, 2.29, 3.77, 2.42, 4.09, 3.59, 2.46, 3.05, 4.19, 2.76, 2.33, 2.76, 2.91, 3.20, 2.52, 2.40, 2.33, 2.28, 3.08, 2.34, 2.02, 2.77, 2.07, 3.30, 2.88, 2.62, 4.32, 3.00, 1.91, 2.77, 2.47, 2.56, 3.07, 1.87, 2.00, 2.50, 3.48, 2.38, 2.28, 2.88, 2.18, 1.78, 2.74, 2.97, 2.83, 2.70, 1.71, 2.71, 3.17, 1.95, 3.39, 2.43, 4.09, 2.86, 2.98, 2.73, 2.43


EDIT: Rolled the AO100 2.61
And 2.20 AO12  PB. Average of 12: 2.20
1. 2.04 U' R2 F U' F R' U F2 R U2 
2. 2.47 R' F2 R F' U F U R U 
3. 2.01 R2 U' F R U' R' F2 R2 U' 
4. 2.17 F R U F' R2 U R U2 F' U' 
5. (1.60) F R2 U R2 U F R2 F2 U2 
6. 2.14 F2 U' R' F2 U F2 R' U' R2 
7. 2.71 U' R2 U' F U F U' R F' 
8. (2.83) R2 U' F2 R F U F2 R U' 
9. 2.42 U' R' F U' F U' R F' R2 U' 
10. 2.01 U' F R' F U2 F' R' F R' U' 
11. 2.37 F' R' U2 F U R' F R' U' 
12. 1.64 R' U' R2 F2 R' U2 F R' U


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 2, 2011)

11.69, 13.88+, (11.54, (10.99), 11.80, 11.58, (11.65)), 15.79, 11.64, (16.85), 12.40, 12.89 = 12.49 with _very_ calm turning.

read:


Spoiler



This is the first time in a long time where I can truthfully say I _really enjoyed_ taking an average. The calm turning allowed me to pay attention to my solve much more and not tire out during the average at all. It also feels nice to confirm for myself that you can still get some pretty fast times through pure lookahead. In parentheses is an 11.59 avg5. 

This felt really good. It opened my eyes to the fact that speed isn't what makes cubing enjoyable, it's learning new things, making discoveries, and sharing with others. 

So, to act on this "epiphany", I'm going to start lightly practicing 4x4, FMC, and 3x3 Roux to get some enjoyment out of my cubing. Heavy OH, 3x3(CFOP) and 2x2 practice has just been wearing me out, and honestly has been quite boring. I'm glad I decided to take this average, and hopefully someone who reads this will get a little something out of it.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 2, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> ...spoiler...



I 100% agree with this. When I used to simply do solve after solve of 3x3 (and strictly 3x3), I'd get bored and end up finding something else to do, but doing something new all the time really does make cubing sooo much more enjoyable. Doing crazy relays, weird methods, fun team-solving events, or even just *casual* solving really makes cubing enjoyable. I also had this very same epiphany not too long ago. <3.

Because, really, it is just a hobby  I think that sometimes we forget that.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 2, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 11.69, 13.88+, (11.54, (10.99), 11.80, 11.58, (11.65)), 15.79, 11.64, (16.85), 12.40, 12.89 = 12.49 with _very_ calm turning.
> 
> read:
> 
> ...


 
I'm gonna be honest, that doesn't sound like you


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm gonna be honest, that doesn't sound like you


 
I know! It's a new perspective.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

That's why I've delved into BLD. Much more fun than standard speedsolving events.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 3, 2011)

2x2 on TwistTheWeb.com (spacebar)

2.85, (1.07), 2.11, (3.63), 1.32 = 2.09
2.93, 2.96, 4.14, 2.58, (4.23), 2.76, 2.26, 2.85, (1.07), 2.11, 3.63, 1.32 = 2.75

Only had 2 1-looks. Shame about the counting 4.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 3, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I know! It's a new perspective.


 
WTF... No!!!! Now I'm going to pass you because you're too interested in "enjoying cubing"? Speed is fun!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> WTF... No!!!! Now I'm going to pass you because you're too interested in "enjoying cubing"? Speed is fun!


 
Who said you were gonna pass me?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 3, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Who said you were gonna pass me?


 
That's exactly the kind of attitude I'm looking for.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

> 2.93, 2.96, 4.14, 2.58, (4.23), 2.76, 2.26, 2.85, (1.07), 2.11, 3.63, 1.32 = 2.75


Is that your PB? What method(s)?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Bill, what's your PB for 2x2? Mine is 0.63 I think heehee


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 3, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Is that your PB? What method(s)?



That's my best avg12, but I only really count it when it's with stackmat.
Every solve was CLL. It sucks because I can only one look a solve if the layer is like 2 moves max. Sometimes 3.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 3, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Woohoo!!
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/101
> best time: 1.70
> ...


 
watwatwat

Stackmat or keyboard?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> watwatwat
> 
> Stackmat or keyboard?


 Stackmat. I won't do 2x2 if it's keyboard.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 3, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Stackmat. I won't do 2x2 if it's keyboard.



That's crazy! There's no way I will beat this anytime soon, if ever. Congratulations, this is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> That's crazy! There's no way I will beat this anytime soon, if ever. Congratulations, this is absolutely amazing.


 
Hahaha, my prediction is that next week you will have a 2.06 average of 12, and a 2.49 AO100 on cam


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 3, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hahaha, my prediction is that next week you will have a 2.06 average of 12, and a 2.49 AO100 on cam


 
Atm my cube is worse than the one I had for my 2.94 avg100, I am worse at 1-looking than I was then, I have less free time than I had then, and I'm just generally not as good as I was then.

So I doubt it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Atm my cube is worse than the one I had for my 2.94 avg100, I am worse at 1-looking than I was then, I have less free time than I had then, and I'm just generally not as good as I was then.
> 
> So I doubt it.


D: This is my chance! Haha.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 3, 2011)

4x4 avg5:

Average: 1:06.36
Standard Deviation: 4.17
Best Time: 56.06+
Worst Time: 1:15.43
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	59.28	L2 D Uw' U B' Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 D' L2 F2 Rw2 D2 B2 U2 B' Fw F' D L2 B' Fw F' Uw' U2 L' U Fw2 L Rw2 R' B
2.	1:07.46	L2 B' Fw2 Rw U' L Fw2 Rw' Uw' B' Uw' L B' D Rw2 Uw' L2 U Rw R2 D L2 Rw' R2 U2 R' D' Uw' L2 B' Fw2 F D2 Uw U Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw'
3.	(56.06+)	F L2 D B Fw Uw2 Rw' U B' L' Uw U Rw' U' B Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw R2 B' Fw2 U' Rw2 F2 Uw' B' F' R D Uw' U F' D' B2 F' L Rw' R'
4.	1:12.34	B U2 B L Rw' Fw2 Uw R B' D' U' Fw' D2 Uw L' U' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 U' L' Fw' L' R' D2 Uw2 U2 L' U2 B' U' R' B U B2 L' Rw2 Fw' F2
5.	(1:15.43)	B' F2 Rw R' B' D2 B' L Uw2 L Rw Uw2 L F' L R' D2 Uw U B Fw' F2 R2 Uw' R2 B' Rw B2 U2 B Fw' U2 L2 R' F L2 U B2 F2 Rw


----------



## Erzz (Jun 3, 2011)

My TF times are now sporadically faster than my Fridrich times. (My TF times will either be close to 20 seconds or like 28 seconds... Fridrich is consistently around 24)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2011)

10.6x OH LL skip
15.6x avg5 and 17.3x avg12 with very very lucky scrambles
Racing kitten/some others on TTW


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 3, 2011)

preparing for comp tomorrow

5x5

1:43.65, (1:49.74), 1:47.95, 1:49.20, (1:43.25) = 1:46.93 avg5 EDIT: NOT PB

(1:40.81), 1:46.69, (1:55.47), 1:54.92, 1:43.65, 1:49.74, 1:47.95, 1:49.20, 1:43.25, 1:54.51, 1:48.09, 1:53.14 = 1:49.11 PB avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

3x3

just got an 8.66 LL skip on twisttheweb. New PB. Second ever LL skip. Second ever sub-9.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 4, 2011)

3x3: fullstep pb, 17.91

Unfortunately hand scrambled with stackmat 

EDIT: Hand scrambled with hands rather than stackmat ;P


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Finally I beat my 4x4 PB single lol 1:04:89  happy but hope I get this at the competition tomorrow


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 4, 2011)

> Finally I beat my 4x4 PB single lol 1:04:89 happy but hope I get this at the competition tomorrow


sub-1 tommorrow okay.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Finally I beat my 4x4 PB single lol 1:04:89  happy but hope I get this at the competition tomorrow


OMFG I just beat my PB again!!!!! 1:01:71!!!!! I might be able to sub 1


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 4, 2011)

Get on TTW so we can race at 4x4(I need some practice). Tell me if you want to.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 4, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Get on TTW so we can race at 4x4(I need some practice). Tell me if you want to.


lets do it


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 10.6x OH LL skip
> 15.6x avg5 and 17.3x avg12 with very very lucky scrambles
> Racing kitten/some others on TTW


 
Now remember Ethan, you want FUN not speed.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 4, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Now remember Ethan, you want FUN not speed.


 
Quiet, you.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Now remember Ethan, you want FUN not speed.


 
sub15 OH solves are pretty fun.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> sub15 OH solves are pretty fun.


 
Go get into speed FMC  then you can satisfy both needs


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 4, 2011)

41.65 4x4 single, kinda mad though, T perm at 36.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 4, 2011)

5.90 F U' F B' U B D2 L D' F2 R' D' B' F2 L' B2 R2 D R' F R D' F B' R 

z'xUB2r'U2R2'F
r'U'r2UMRU'R'UM'UR'U'rUR'
U2R'U'RU'R'U2R
M'U2MU2

that lse...


----------



## bwronski (Jun 4, 2011)

9.11 AO 100 2x2 Practice Practice Learn Practice.


----------



## emolover (Jun 4, 2011)

1x3x3-3x3x3 relay: 35.61

Yeaya!!!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 4, 2011)

A couple fast solves from today

13.29 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F' U2 R B L B' D2 F R' F'

x2 R' F R U' y L' U L D' R2
y U' L' U L
U' R U2 R' U2' R U' R' 
y U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U
R2 U R' U' R' F R F' U
F' r U R' U' r' F R
U' R' U2 R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

65/13.29 = 4.89tps


12.37 U R2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 L D U2 L B2 F2 L2

x2 R D2' L2 F R D' 
U' L U' L'
U R' U R y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U' R' y U' L' U' L
U' R' U2' R y U' R U R' 
U R' U' R U' R' U2' R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

62/12.37 = 5.01tps
First time over 5tps I think.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jun 4, 2011)

1:12.52, 1:02.50, 1:18.15, 1:07.81, 1:18.58, 1:12.20, 1:07.54, 1:11.83, 1:12.78, 1:01.86, 1:14.15, 1:13.15 = 1:11.xx of 12

4x4


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 4, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 40/42 CLLs sub-1  The only ones I haven't done are Y perm and 2gen T. One of the pi algs took about 45 minutes before I got 0.97, and I had about 5 1.00s on it


 
What's your 2gen T alg? Mine is R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2 (Can remove F2 for EG2 case). Surely you can sub 1 this?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> What's your 2gen T alg? Mine is R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2 (Can remove F2 for EG2 case). Surely you can sub 1 this?


 
or try F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2


----------



## aronpm (Jun 4, 2011)

OH:
17.96/23.53/24.83/26.50
1/5/12/100


----------



## @uguste (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes said:


> or try F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2


 
or (R' U R') (U R' U' R U' R)


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 4, 2011)

4x4 avg5:

Average: 1:06.22
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 57.66
Worst Time: 1:14.40
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:06.21	B' Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw B D2 F Rw2 Fw D' Rw2 Uw2 F2 D2 U' B' L Fw' Uw' Rw' R2 Uw' U' L2 R' Fw2 Rw R D2 L R2 Fw' D R' Fw2 F' Uw2
2.	1:07.59	D' U Rw' R F R2 D Rw Uw' F2 D' Uw' U' B Fw2 Rw D2 U B' Fw2 F2 R2 Uw2 U L Fw' Uw' R' Uw B2 Fw2 F Uw2 B' Fw F2 Uw B' F U2
3.	(57.66)	B R U Fw D2 B Fw2 F2 U' Rw B2 R2 Uw' L D' Uw U' B D' Uw2 L2 R2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw Rw' F2 R' D' L' D B' D2 Uw U2 Rw R2 Uw2 L'
4.	(1:14.40)	Uw2 U Fw F D' B' D2 Rw R' D' L D U L R B D' Uw U2 Rw B D2 L' B2 U2 Fw F Uw' R2 Fw' L2 Rw' R B2 F' U B Uw2 U F'
5.	1:04.86	Uw L' R' D2 F2 D2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Fw' R B2 F' Rw2 B2 Fw L2 D U' B2 Fw' F L D2 Fw' L Rw R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B F L2 B Fw' F2 D' R2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 4, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 5.90 F U' F B' U B D2 L D' F2 R' D' B' F2 L' B2 R2 D R' F R D' F B' R
> 
> z'xUB2r'U2R2'F
> r'U'r2UMRU'R'UM'UR'U'rUR'
> ...


 
wut


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2011)

Megaminx

1:07.66 avg of 12

1:04.14 avg of 5


----------



## clincr (Jun 4, 2011)

3x3 - 12.97 avg 12 on twisttheweb


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2 avg12:

Average: 4.14
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 2.38
Worst Time: 7.40+
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	3.55	R' F U' R U2 F U' R U
2.	(2.38)	U' R2 U' F2 U R U' F2 R2
3.	5.16	R U F U' R2 F R U'
4.	3.09	R' U2 R U' R' F U
5.	4.38	F' U' F U' R' F U2 R2
6.	4.63	F U F R U2 R U R2 U
7.	4.43	U F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 F
8.	(7.40+)	R2 F2 R' U F2 U F U2
9.	5.43	R2 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F U2
10.	2.40	F2 R2 U2 R U2 F' R' U R'
11.	4.53	U2 F' U2 F' U R F' R2
12.	3.84	F' U' R U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'


----------



## Shortey (Jun 4, 2011)

easy scrambles

1:20.96, (1:20.93), (1:34.33), 1:23.33, 1:24.76 = 1:23.01

EDIT: 5x5 btw


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

Spoiler



28.48, 25.61, 25.04, 25.90, 21.57, 27.22, 26.60, 27.82, 19.52, 27.80, 18.39[zbll], 23.28, 30.65, 24.14, 23.01, 18.83, 24.30, 22.17, 22.78, 24.68, 23.06, 22.24, 19.74, 25.27, 26.56, 24.02, 23.12, 25.89, 24.58, 26.69, 25.89, 22.70, 23.32, 23.78, 18.66, 26.28, 25.29, 21.18, 24.14, 22.37, 26.34, 23.22, 20.79, 18.84, 25.90, 26.83, 26.21, 22.38, 19.79, 24.54, 22.82, 26.26, 22.52, 25.42, 23.11, 21.60, 25.14, 25.10, 20.67, 24.97, 23.07, 18.27[pll skip], 25.20, 23.94, 26.05, 24.02, 28.64, 22.31, 25.16, 20.15, 24.57, 27.66, 24.69, 20.18, 24.28, 27.11, 23.71, 26.45, 22.00, 26.82, 22.51, 16.89[DDDDDD], 23.98, 20.33, 28.02, 25.32, 24.86, 25.14, 22.96, 26.07, 17.27[oll skip fail pll], 25.25, 27.10, 21.02, 28.56[recall delay on zbll], 23.84, 22.58, 24.98, 25.33, 23.81, 24.64



Accomplishment is doing all 100, and staying sub24 (last 20 solves I was dipping up/down due to fatigue)



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 16.89
worst time: 30.65

current avg5: 24.48 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 22.13 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 24.46 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 22.85 (σ = 1.65)

current avg100: 23.98 (σ = 2.14)
best avg100: 23.98 (σ = 2.14)

session avg: 24.04 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 23.96



The 16 was nice, still won't beat my 13 LL skip for a while though .


----------



## JackJ (Jun 4, 2011)

3.66 2x2 avg12 + 3.11 avg5 solves 8-12



Spoiler



1. 3.49 U2 F R' U F2 U' R U' F' U2 
2. 3.90 F2 R' F' R' U R2 F' U 
3. 3.61 U' R' U2 F U' F' R' U F' 
4. 2.83 F2 U F U2 F R' F2 U R U' 
5. 5.18 R' F' U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U2 
6. (5.95) R F2 U' R U F R' F2 R' U' 
7. 3.32 F' R F' R' U' R U2 R 
8. 4.89 U2 F2 U F R2 U F' R2 
9. 3.05 U F R2 F2 U R' U' R U 
10. 3.05 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 
11. (2.82) F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R F' R 
12. 3.24 F' R' F R' U F' U' F' R' U2



The hell!? Just rolled it to 3.54 avg 12.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 5, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 5.90 F U' F B' U B D2 L D' F2 R' D' B' F2 L' B2 R2 D R' F R D' F B' R
> 
> z'xUB2r'U2R2'F
> r'U'r2UMRU'R'UM'UR'U'rUR'
> ...


 
So pro... <3


----------



## Julian (Jun 5, 2011)

16.56 Ao12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.56
1. 16.19 R B' U2 R2 D' L' R' U' L F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B U' L' F2 L2 D2 F B' R2 D R' 
2. (12.80) R2 B D' B F' R' D2 B2 U R' L2 U' L' F' B D B F' D2 F2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R 
3. 16.50 B F' L2 R U' D L R2 U' L' R' F2 D U L2 B R L' B2 U2 F B' U L2 D 
4. 15.50 F2 L' D' B' R L' F' D' L2 D2 L D2 F2 B2 L F R B2 D' U L U' R2 D' F' 
5. (20.10) U2 R2 B D2 F D F R' U' R' D2 B' F D U' L2 D2 F R B2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 
6. 16.82 F' R' F B2 R F U D2 F2 B' L R U2 B' L' U F' U R' D' L U' B2 U2 L 
7. 16.96 B' F D U2 R U2 B F' D' F2 U' L R U L' R B2 R D' U R U' L' F2 R2 
8. 13.64 F B' U2 L F B2 R L F' B2 U' F2 L R F2 U R' L2 F2 L' U R2 U2 R2 F' 
9. 17.99 U2 F2 B' U' F2 R' F B R U' B2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 R' B L2 B' D' U' B2 
10. 17.84 U F2 U2 D F R2 F L2 D F R2 U2 L2 R F L2 R2 D' F L F U' B R D 
11. 16.42 B2 D2 R' F' B' R' U' B2 D' B L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 D2 B' R2 B2 U B' U L' 
12. 17.76 B' D B L' U D' R' U2 R L2 D F L' D F' B2 L2 R' B' D' F' R' F2 L B'



Also, 18.40 Ao100.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 5, 2011)

28.69 3x3 OH PB single PLL Skip

Part of 47.79 Average of 6
Been doing OH for about 2 weeks ^_^


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol
Average of 5: 4.05
1. 3.90 F U' F U' F U2 F R U' 
2. (3.27) U' F' R U' R' F U' F R' 
3. 4.41 U2 F' U F R' U2 R2 F' U' 
4. (5.02) F U' R2 U' R U' R2 F' U' 
5. 3.83 R2 F' R2 F U2 F U2 F' U


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 5, 2011)

9.34 L' F' U F' D' U F' U' D F2 L2 D L'
D' B U F' U2 F U' B2 R U2 L2 D'

z2 D' r U x' U' M' U M d' L F2 L'
U R U' R2 U' R
U2 R U R' U2 y' R' U R
y' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Technically non-lucky (no unforced skips) ... but 37 moves = lucky 
It was actually 42 moves, I had to undo some.
JustInTime timer, so more like 9.2!!!


----------



## pappas (Jun 5, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 9.34 L' F' U F' D' U F' U' D F2 L2 D L'
> D' B U F' U2 F U' B2 R U2 L2 D'
> 
> z2 D' r U x' U' M' U M d' L F2 L'
> ...


 
nice.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 5, 2011)

Grrrrrrr so close
2.44, (0.91), 2.61, 3.33, 2.84, 2.69, (3.56), 2.18, 1.72, 2.40, 2.15, 1.84 = 2.42 average of 12
2.18, (1.72), (2.40), 2.15, 1.84 = 2.06 average of 5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2011)

6x6x6 speedsolve single: 4:15.55

Totally amazing. My previous best was about 4:45. I average about 5:15 with AvG and about 5:25 with freeslice. This was freeslice. I've always thought one of the advantages to freeslice is that you can get luckier with it than you can with AvG. (That's because, with AvG, you're always looking for a single piece, whereas with freeslice you can choose between multiple pieces to look for.) This solve was a perfect example. On at least 6 of the edges, I had 3 pieces matched to start with and only had one left to add. Centers were easier than usual, no parity, and easy OLL and PLL.

I really don't think I got any better; this was just a really lucky solve, but it was fun!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 5, 2011)

4x4 PB 51.2s (this is my first legit sub 1!!!!!) (my other one was 58 but was hand scramble so I won't count that) the scramble:f2 B D B F' U D2 R' L2 B2 R' u D r L' U2 u2 D' F2 L r2 B2 u' D2 r D u2 U' B f u' F' u' F2 r2 F u' f' F2 r2


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 5, 2011)

4x4 avg12:

Average: 1:07.93
Standard Deviation: 4.63
Best Time: 57.31
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:01.34	L2 Rw' R D2 Uw2 U2 B Uw' U2 Rw' D U Rw B2 Fw2 U L' Rw2 R' Fw F Rw2 R' B2 L D' Uw R' Uw2 L2 Rw' R' Uw2 F2 R D' Uw2 U Rw R'
2.	1:01.72	B2 Fw' F2 D2 F Uw' Rw2 R' D' Rw F2 Rw2 F L' Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 R Uw' L2 Rw2 B' Fw F2 D' U2 L Rw' D2 Uw2 U L' D L' Rw2 Uw' Fw' U2 B
3.	1:03.63	D2 Fw2 L2 D Uw Fw' D2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw' R B' F' U' L2 Rw B' Fw' F2 Rw D Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 U' L Rw' Fw' F D2 Uw' U' L2 D2 Uw' R'
4.	1:03.68	R2 D2 Uw U2 B' Fw' Uw Rw' R2 D' F' D' Uw Fw' F' Rw' R2 D' U Fw L Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw' F L' Fw' F Uw' U L2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw L2 U'
5.	1:13.69	D' Uw B2 Fw' F D F D2 Uw U B2 Fw F Rw F L' U' L D' U2 B' Uw' F Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw' D L Rw2 R Uw2 L' Rw' B F' L' Rw2
6.	1:13.18	Rw2 B' Fw F2 D2 B2 L Rw F2 D B' F' R2 Uw2 R2 Uw U' Fw2 D Uw Fw' D' Uw' B Fw2 F2 D' Uw' Fw2 Uw R2 Fw2 Rw' B D2 Rw2 D2 B' Fw' F2
7.	1:12.30	B Fw' F2 U' L R2 Fw F2 D2 B Fw F U L' Uw' B D2 Uw U L2 Rw F2 U2 B' Fw Rw2 Uw U' Rw R' U L' Rw R Uw2 L2 B' F D R
8.	1:10.33	L2 Fw' Rw' D2 B' L' R' Uw2 Rw R' B2 Fw2 F' L' Rw' R2 D2 U' B2 Fw' F' U B F D Uw R2 D' L' D' B' Fw' F2 U Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 B'
9.	1:04.91	L R' U F D' Fw' F' D2 Uw L2 B' D B' Fw' L' Fw' Rw2 Uw' B D' B' Uw' R2 B Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw D' R Fw' L Rw2 R F Rw2 R'
10.	(DNF)	Fw' L' U B' U2 R' D Rw2 Fw' Uw' L' Uw2 U' Rw F' D2 B' Uw' U' F' D U L' Uw Fw' D2 Uw' Rw B2 D2 Uw' U' Rw' R Uw U' B R2 F' Rw2
11.	1:14.53	U' Fw' F' Uw U' B2 Uw' Fw' L' Fw2 L2 D2 B' F Rw2 U' L2 Rw2 D' Uw U' L' Rw' F' Uw' U' Rw' B2 L' R2 B D B Fw2 F2 L U' L2 R2 F
12.	(57.31)	R D Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F D U2 F' L' Uw U' B D Uw2 L R2 B2 L2 F' U B' Fw F R' F2 R2 U B' Rw' F2 L2 B' Fw2 Rw U F' R2 Uw'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Average of 12: 2:29.59*
1. 2:25.71 b2 R' l2 u' r2 u2 f' D' U2 f d2 B r R2 L2 l D' F2 D2 b D' F' f2 d' R' l u2 U2 r2 U2 F D' B D2 u' B u B b2 f u D' f2 r' b2 r D' L' B F R2 u' R' u2 b2 U2 f d' b' d2 
2. 2:28.67 b R' U R d2 D f l d B f l u' F U' R2 F' u' R D' f2 d' f' l' D r2 D' d2 r l F L2 f' r' L D2 b r2 d2 L2 R2 u2 R' B' R' D2 L' B' l' f2 U d2 D' F B2 r2 B' l2 u' B' 
3. 2:16.76 D F U' u2 d' D' b2 r' F2 B2 D2 R' U' D' R2 U l' d2 r B l' F2 f2 R2 u' b' D d2 L' D u' d2 B u' L R' B' l b F f' D F2 B2 b2 r b r2 b2 F' L d2 D' r' d' U' u r' F u2 
4. 2:27.66[forced pll skip] L' B' u2 b U2 D b' u2 b' u D2 L2 l U' r2 l2 U' l b2 R' r' d' F' f r R' D d2 f' R' B' U R2 d L2 D F' D B' f u2 l' R' L u2 d2 U' L U' d2 r' D2 U2 L2 U' b' B2 L' l2 B' 
5. 2:41.06 u2 f2 r' D2 l' u2 L2 F U2 l u' b2 U2 R f' b2 R B U' l r' F' b d2 r B2 b' U2 r2 U' D' b' F U' r2 R2 u' B2 b f' d' L' d F' d2 U' r b' r' B2 r f' U' L f2 F L2 u f u' 
6. 2:32.11 u2 L2 d2 r' d' l2 R B b' L2 d2 R r D' r F2 l b' u' f2 l2 B U2 r F2 l2 U2 D r R' l2 f u2 d2 B D' R2 b2 L u2 D' B l2 f R2 b' D2 U' L R d' D b2 D2 b' L' F L' f r' 
7. 2:24.85 d' R' U' L' D' l d' u2 b l u' D' f' L2 u' l' r u d2 l' B2 U' D R2 u D2 l' b l d' F' U' D' R r' d2 l u L2 R' u2 r' B' u' r R' f2 R2 b2 d f2 R' l2 B' b' U D2 l U2 L2 
8. 2:34.76 d2 R2 b2 l' D2 d2 F2 f U' R L' B F2 f2 l' f' u2 U f l F' l' r' b D L' u2 R2 F' u' f d' L2 D' U F l B2 D F2 r' B b' D d' B2 L2 R f d' R l' U2 r d' r f' B' u2 B' 
9. (2:41.57) r2 R2 d F' r2 D2 b' D' b' F d' u l2 B2 r2 L' b2 u d' R2 D' b d' D U2 u2 l2 b' d' R2 F' f' l2 f2 b2 r2 l' b' U' F U2 u f B2 L2 D2 F' R' r2 F2 f2 R' L' b F' L' r' l d' L 
10. 2:29.84 D' u' B l L d' l L' F' f B r2 l' f' L u f' u2 f l' R' d' u b D2 d' R' f l' R' f D2 l2 L' d' l2 L f B2 U' r' U' B2 r2 D R b' B2 U' L' f B' R f b2 F2 r2 R' d' L' 
*11. (2:05.27) * r' B2 d' B r2 l' d2 b F B D2 d2 L' R2 b' R2 f r L d2 D' l2 B D' B2 l2 r' u2 b' F2 f' r' F' d' l u U2 F r2 f2 L2 l' f' F2 u' l2 F2 L' d2 b2 d' D u' f R' u' l F2 D f 
12. 2:34.51 L2 B' u l2 R d' L F u' f2 L2 d' B2 b' F R' L2 f L' F2 l2 r' U l b d' l' L' d l' R D b l2 D R' F2 r R u r f U2 f l R' B' f' l' f2 b2 d' B' U d' r L b D' b2 

PB single/average. Random improvement from no practice <3.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 5, 2011)

won 4x4 and 5x5 at Arizona Open yesterday


----------



## nccube (Jun 5, 2011)

Clock:
8.01 avg5
8.88 avg12
9.95 avg50


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 5, 2011)

26th in 3x3 at cubeCentric in Toronto, just off the cutoff for 2nd round! 

average: 20.05, just off sub 20! everything is just so close

well at least that puts me in top 100 in Canada for 3x3 at 80th place, up 43 from before, that is good

well, no chance at 2nd round at Canadian Open, I am gonna start doing roux method, I find that more fun.


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 5, 2011)

15.00 of 12

almost sub15


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 5, 2011)

Got some PBs and stuff...

9.49 Average of 5: (10.90), (8.94), 9.58, 9.41, 9.48

Almost sub 10 Ao12, which was 10.22, but it could have easily been sub 10. It had 2 counting 8's for crying out loud!

11.14 Average of 100


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> 5.52 15 puzzle sim single


 
What?!

nice 5x5 average yesterday, almost top 3, would have been if the americans didnt come


----------



## Julian (Jun 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> What?!


2 moves --> top row and left column solved


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Got some PBs and stuff...
> 
> 9.49 Average of 5: (10.90), (8.94), 9.58, 9.41, 9.48
> 
> ...


 
stop


----------



## clincr (Jun 5, 2011)

another sub 10: 7th I think. 3 lucky 4 nonlucky, this was an OLL skip (9.82)

B D2 R2 D F D2 L' D2 L' R2 D2 L B' F' D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R U F' D' U' 

Cross: D R' y' U' R' F R D2 (7)

F2L: U2 R' U R U' y R U R' (15)
y R U R' U2 R U' R' (22)
y2 U2 R U R' U y' R' U' R (30)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' (41)

PLL: U (yperm) U2 (60)

60 moves / 9.82 seconds = 6.11 tps


----------



## Weston (Jun 5, 2011)

Starting my OH practice for Nationals. I intend not to fail in everything this year.

14.69, 15.76, 14.87, 15.29, 16.26, 15.07, 14.67, 10.47, 14.44, 13.85, 15.35, 14.37 = 14.84

10.47 was non lucky. 13.85 was a ZBLL.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 5, 2011)

I almost got a PB for OH

Finished F2L and OLL skip at 18 seconds and had the A perm but then I accidentaly hit the spacebar =.=
Previous PB 27.56 >.<
OHing for 2 weeks so far


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2011)

5x5
1:57.75, 2:05.41, *(1:33.62 [PB]), 1:56.74, 1:57.24, 1:39.08, 1:44.51*, 1:46.67, (2:06.47), 2:05.40, 1:49.31, 1:50.68

1:53.28 ao12
1:46.78 ao5


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 5, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> I almost got a PB for OH
> 
> Finished F2L and OLL skip at 18 seconds and had the A perm but then I accidentaly hit the spacebar =.=
> Previous PB 27.56 >.<
> OHing for 2 weeks so far


 
Awwww sucks to be you. But it always happens to me for the PBs, I just get so excited. If from personal experience... Never look at the timer and if you're using qqtimer, go to timer option and my the timer go by seconds so it won't show the specific time. It mentally helps.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> 5x5
> 1:57.75, 2:05.41, *(1:33.62 [PB]), 1:56.74, 1:57.24, 1:39.08, 1:44.51*, 1:46.67, (2:06.47), 2:05.40, 1:49.31, 1:50.68
> 
> 1:53.28 ao12
> 1:46.78 ao12



Gratz Brady!!


----------



## Julian (Jun 5, 2011)

12.59 NL
Small lockup on J perm.

Part of a 15.12 Ao5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 15.12
1. 15.18 L B' D B' D F2 B2 D' R2 L' B2 U F U2 L' U' B2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 D' U' R' 
2. 14.23 U2 F2 B' L' F U2 F' R D' U2 L2 D2 R L2 U2 L R B' F2 U2 D L D B2 L2 
3. (19.87) U2 L F L' R2 B R2 B R F L D2 U2 F2 R' B2 U R' B' F2 D U2 R B2 U 
4. (12.59) B' U B' F' U2 F' R' L' F2 R L U' F B' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 R 
5. 15.94 D2 U' R B' R U' F L B' F' L2 U2 L R B D2 L' R2 F2 R2 D' R D' L2 F'


C'mon sub-15!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 5, 2011)

2:54.83 2-5 relay.
4x4 had the first center solved(lol) and PLL parity.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 5, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:54.83 2-5 relay.
> 4x4 had the first center solved(lol) and PLL parity.


All I remember is getting a sub 4 D:


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

relearned some 2x2 CLLs that I learned a long time ago and learned some new ones. Now know 22/40. Will learn the rest over the next two or three days.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 6, 2011)

Decided to cube at the park today with my laptop. 
10.00 AO5  ties PB
10.98 AO12. I need to cube outside more...


----------



## whauk (Jun 6, 2011)

OH using ZZ: 
20.52 avg100
19.06 avg12
16.25 avg5
14.22 single (nonlucky)

i hope to be sub20 soon


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

2x2
done with the 22/40 CLLs I learned today

number of times: 133/133
best time: 2.18
worst time: 16.82

current avg5: 6.23 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 4.13 (σ = 1.35)

current avg12: 6.08 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 4.56 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 5.67 (σ = 1.52)
best avg100: 5.57 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 5.73 (σ = 1.53)


----------



## JackJ (Jun 6, 2011)

12.46, 13.61, 14.43, 18.73, 13.77= 13.94 PB
Fairly easy LL's, PLL skip on the 14.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

Sub 7 7x7, been wanting this for ages... i was slowturning, 2 pops, and a v perm, + flu, i was in awe when i saw the timer


----------



## EricReese (Jun 6, 2011)

Decided to time my PLLs on my Guhong now. Beat a lot of my old PBs. I have no idea how my Z perm is so slow..i just..can't do it fast. I might just do the 2gen one :/

@Ethan, oops

A ccw- .86 /// 9 moves = 10.46 TPS
A cw- .96 /// 9 moves = 9.37 TPS
E- 1.09 /// 16 moves = 14.68 TPS
F - 1.58 /// 18 moves = 11.39 TPS
G(a)- 1.58 /// 12 moves = 7.59 TPS
G(d)- 1.68 /// 12 moves = 7.14 TPS
G(b)- 1.93 /// 16 moves = 8.29 TPS
G(c)- 1.86 /// 16 moves = 8.60 TPS
H- .93 /// 7 moves (counted slice as 1) = 7.53 TPS
J- 1.11 /// 14 moves = 12.61 TPS
L- 1.16 /// 11 moves = 9.48 TPS
N(b)- 1.90 /// 15 moves = 7.89 TPS
N(a)- 1.52 /// 15 moves = 9.87 TPS
R(left hand)- 1.66 /// 16 moves = 9.64 TPS
R(Right hand)- 1.56 /// 14 moves = 8.97 TPS
T- 1.18 /// 14 moves = 11.86 TPS
U(cw)- 1.15 /// 11 moves = 9.56 TPS
U(ccw)- 1.06 /// 11 moves = 10.38 TPS
V- 1.71 /// 14 moves = 8.19 TPS
Y- 1.55 /// 17 moves = 10.97 TPS
Z- 1.71 /// 10 moves = 5.84 TPS


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2011)

A perms are 9 moves.


----------



## JyH (Jun 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Decided to time my PLLs on my Guhong now. Beat a lot of my old PBs. I have no idea how my *Z perm* is so slow..i just..can't do it fast. I might *just do the 2gen one* :/



<M,U> is not 2-gen?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 6, 2011)

3rd OH avg of 100 = 15.91. Preparing for Nats. 



Spoiler



14.45, 15.36, 18.03, 20.19, 18.23,14.94, 18.66, 15.06, 15.60, 16.19,18.20, 17.99, 18.26, 18.21, 16.52,12.92, 17.03, 17.15, 15.68, 14.93,18.05, 17.87, 13.44, 17.20, 14.35,14.62, 18.12, 16.79, 16.00, 17.35,16.08, 15.51, 14.10, 17.58, 16.80,15.73, 15.98, 15.66, 16.14, 15.96,16.12, 18.10, 15.92, 16.46, 16.99,17.16, 16.78, 13.92, 16.75, 13.79,15.82, 16.43, 17.92, 16.46, 14.97,17.23, 14.12, 14.35, 14.63, 14.84,16.21, 15.70, 18.58, 15.30, 15.87,14.46, 13.68, 15.76, 16.67, 15.74,18.49, 17.58, 14.25, 14.19, 17.15,14.92, 16.08, 14.35, 16.94, 15.54,15.66, 13.91, 16.59, 15.58, 16.09,13.97, 16.62, 13.82, 13.90, 14.04,13.06, 11.00, 15.37, 13.14, 15.38,15.80, 16.98, 12.02, 14.91, 19.03

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.00
worst time: 20.19

current avg5: 15.90 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 13.42 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 14.46 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 14.15 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 15.91 (σ = 1.51)
best avg100: 15.91 (σ = 1.51)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

PLLs I can now sub 1: 

Jb: .93 13/.93=13.97 TPS
T: .95 14/.95=14.74 TPS
Ua: .93 11/.93=11.83 TPS
Ub: .90 11/.90=12.22 TPS
H: .88 7/.88=7.95 TPS
Aa: .92 9/.92=9.78 TPS
Ab: .93 9/.93=9.67 TPS
E: .89 16/.89=17.98 TPS (WTF)

@Chris: How can you get 10.00 again? That's crazy!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> PLLs I can now sub 1:
> 
> Jb: .93 13/.93=13.97 TPS
> T: .95 14/.95=14.74 TPS
> ...


 
Good job on the E perm! And I know right!? I was so mad. Haha.


----------



## JyH (Jun 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> PLLs I can now sub 1:
> 
> Jb: .93 13/.93=13.97 TPS
> T: .95 14/.95=14.74 TPS
> ...


 
You can't sub 1 Z?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> You can't sub 1 Z?


 
Nope. I can barely sub 1 H. The best I've ever got was around 1.2x.



Rubiks560 said:


> Good job on the E perm! And I know right!? I was so mad. Haha.


 
Thanks, sub 10 Ao5 next time, okay?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> E: .89 16/.89=17.98 TPS



sub1 V plz


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> <M,U> is not 2-gen?


 
maybe he uses the one with E2 in it? (I don't actually know)


----------



## bwronski (Jun 6, 2011)

4x4 PR single and average(s)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:16.15
worst time: 1:43.10
best avg5: 1:22.07 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: 1:27.30 (σ = 4.74)

1:30.01, 1:32.55, 1:31.10, 1:23.94, 1:24.12, (1:16.15), 1:22.13, 1:31.93, 1:24.82, 1:19.26, 1:33.19, (1:43.10)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> sub1 V plz


 
I'll try, but I don't really like v perm.

Edit: Meh, best I could do was 1.42. I suck at v perm.


----------



## nccube (Jun 6, 2011)

Got inspired by theanonymouscuber:
Aa in .84
Ab in .8
E in .83
H in .86
Ja in .71
Jb in .71
Na in .83
Rb in .84
T in .75
Ua in .75
Ub in .59
Y in .96
Z in .94
13/21 PLLs sub1


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Got inspired by theanonymouscuber:
> Aa in .84
> Ab in .8
> E in .83
> ...


Ja alg?


----------



## nccube (Jun 6, 2011)

z U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U D


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2011)

your 9th at 2x2


----------



## nccube (Jun 6, 2011)

Fix'd


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

nccube said:


> Got inspired by theanonymouscuber:
> Aa in .84
> Ab in .8
> E in .83
> ...


 
Whoa, really fast! Nice!


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> Who would ever use E2 in a speedsolve algorithm (excluding Roux)? Plus, I've never seen someone use something other than the <R,U> and <M,U> ones.
> 
> +Congrats on a WCA profile!


 
M2 U M2 U' E2 M' E2 M' I think is the Z perm that I remember seeing Kirjava do sub-1.5. If not it was something similar


----------



## JyH (Jun 6, 2011)

15.86 Average of 5 on video.
Potentially sub 15, but I failed the last two solves.

@uberCuber
Yeah, but I don't think anyone would use that as their main Z-Perm...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> 15.86 Average of 5 on video.
> Potentially sub 15, but I failed the last two solves.


 
Upload!


----------



## Shortey (Jun 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> <M,U> is not 2-gen?


That depends if he uses STM or HTM.



JyH said:


> You can't sub 1 Z?


Why so mean? Something that is easy for you to do isn't necessarily easy for everyone else.


----------



## JyH (Jun 6, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Why so mean? Something that is easy for you to do isn't necessarily easy for everyone else.



lol, I can't even sub 1.5 Z-Perm. I just expected him to be able to do it because...He's Andy.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

learned L and Sune CLLs today. (just have antisune left)
Then did a bunch of solves.

overall average of 307 solves: 5.39



Spoiler



1. 1.47 F2 U' R U F2 R U' R' U' R' U'





Spoiler



Average of 5: 3.54
1. 2.88 F2 U R' U' F2 R F' R' U' R' U' 
2. 3.49 R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U' 
3. (6.02) F R' U' R2 F' R U F U2 R' U' 
4. (2.49) U' R F' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' 
5. 4.24 F2 R' F2 U F R F' R U' R' U'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.07
1. 2.88 F2 U R' U' F2 R F' R' U' R' U' 
2. 3.49 R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U' 
3. (6.02) F R' U' R2 F' R U F U2 R' U' 
4. (2.49) U' R F' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' 
5. 4.24 F2 R' F2 U F R F' R U' R' U' 
6. 3.67 F' R F2 R F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
7. 5.10 R F' R2 F R F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
8. 3.51 U' R' U' R U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
9. 4.97 U F2 U F' R F' U' F U' R' U' 
10. 4.12 F R' U2 F U2 F U' R F2 R' U' 
11. 4.65 U F' R F2 R F2 U2 R U' R' U' 
12. 4.05 U2 R' U R2 F' R' U' R F' R' U'





Spoiler



Average of 100: 4.99
1. 5.58 F' U' F2 U' R' U F2 R2 U' R' U' 
2. 5.18 U2 F' U F U' R2 F R' U R' U' 
3. 4.54 U F' R' F U R' F' U' F' R' U' 
4. 3.91 F R F' U F2 R' F' U F' R' U' 
5. 4.33 U R' U2 F' U' R2 U R U2 F2 U' 
6. 3.32 R U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U' 
7. 8.73 F U' R U' R2 U F2 U F' R' U' 
8. 5.37 R F' R' F R2 U2 R' F' U2 R' U' 
9. 6.05 F' U2 R U' R2 U R2 F' U' R' U' 
10. 3.80 U2 F' R F' U2 F' U' F U R' U' 
11. 5.51 U R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 R' U' 
12. 2.96 U' F R U' F' R' U F' U2 R' U' 
13. 5.26 R' F' U' R2 F2 R' U R' U' R' U' 
14. 6.00 F R2 U R F U2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
15. 4.02 F2 R' F2 U F' U R' U' F R2 U' 
16. 3.60 R U' F2 U F U2 R2 F' U R U' 
17. 8.00 U' R' U R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 R' U' 
18. 4.72 U2 F U F R U' R' F U R' U' 
19. 3.84 F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 U' 
20. 7.84 F U' R2 F' U2 F U' F' U2 R' U' 
21. (2.22) U' F2 U2 R F' R F2 R U' R2 U' 
22. 8.60 F U' F' R' U F2 R' U' F R' U' 
23. 5.12 U F' R F2 U' F R F2 U R2 U' 
24. 3.98 R' U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R F2 R' U' 
25. 6.43 F' U' R F' R2 U F U2 F R' U' 
26. 5.17 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' U' 
27. 6.18 U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
28. 4.51 F R' U' R F2 R F R U2 R' U' 
29. 6.51 F' U R2 U R2 U2 F' U' F' R' U' 
30. 5.13 R2 F2 U' F U' F' U' R F' R' U' 
31. 4.80 U' R U' F' R F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
32. 5.29 F' U F' U R2 U F2 U F' R' U' 
33. 5.17 R U2 R U2 R' F U2 R' U' R2 U' 
34. 5.45 F2 U2 F U' F' R' F R' U' R' U' 
35. 4.97 R2 F R F U F U2 R U' R' U' 
36. 4.93 F2 U F R' U2 R F R2 U2 F' U' 
37. 3.24 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
38. 6.41 F' U2 F U' F U R' F2 U R2 U' 
39. 6.02 R' F R' F2 U R U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
40. 5.38 R' F R' U2 F' U R F2 U' R' U' 
41. 4.51 R' U' F2 U' F U2 F2 U' R' F' U' 
42. 7.71 R2 F R U2 F U2 F' R' U' R' U' 
43. 4.42 U F R2 F R' U2 F2 U2 F R' U' 
44. 4.06 U F' U2 F' U F' U R U2 R' U' 
45. 3.66 F2 U' R2 U' R F2 U R U R' U' 
46. 5.65 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F' U2 R' U' R' U' 
47. 3.73 F' R' U' F R' U2 F' R' U' R' U' 
48. 5.95 F' R U2 R U' F2 U F' U' R' U' 
49. 5.51 R' U2 R U F2 R U' F' U' R' U' 
50. 6.14 R F' R U' R2 U2 F R' F2 R' U' 
51. 5.15 R2 F2 U' R F R' U F U' R' U' 
52. 4.34 F U' F' R F' R F2 R' U R' U' 
53. 5.79 U R' F2 U R' F' R' F' U' R' U' 
54. 7.55 R U' R2 U F2 R U' R' U2 R' U' 
55. 4.45 U' F R' F2 U' F U R F R' U' 
56. 5.56 R2 F R' U' F' R2 F' R U' R' U' 
57. 4.00 U2 F R2 F' U2 F' R U R F' U' 
58. 3.86 F' U R' U F U F' R' U' R' U' 
59. 5.89 R' F U' R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
60. 4.66 R' F R2 F' R2 F' U F U2 R2 U' 
61. 4.23 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F U2 F' U R' U' 
62. 5.91 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R U2 F' R' U' 
63. 4.51 R' U' R' U2 F R F U' F2 R' U' 
64. 7.61 R' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
65. 5.76 U2 R' F U2 F U R2 F' U' R' U' 
66. 4.37 R' F R F' U F R' F' U' R' U' 
67. 3.32 U2 F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' 
68. 6.21 U' R2 U' F' U2 R F U2 F R2 U' 
69. 4.07 F U' R F' R' F' U' R' U' R2 U' 
70. 4.40 F R' U' R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
71. 5.75 R F R U R' U F' R U' R' U' 
72. 4.86 U R F2 R F U' F U' F2 R' U' 
73. 4.13 U2 F' U R F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' U' 
74. 2.42 U' F' U2 F' U2 F U' R2 F' R' U' 
75. 6.58 F2 R' F R U' R' U F' U R' U' 
76. 5.92 F U F U R2 F R' F2 U R' U' 
77. 4.80 F R F' R F2 U2 R U F R' U' 
78. 6.32 R F2 R F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
79. (9.07) R2 U F' U2 F R' F R U2 R' U' 
80. 4.04 F' U' F' R U' R U2 R U2 R U' 
81. 3.28 F2 R2 U2 R U2 F' U R U R' U' 
82. 5.57 R U2 F' U2 R2 U R2 U' F' R' U' 
83. 2.88 F2 U R' U' F2 R F' R' U' R' U' 
84. 3.49 R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U' 
85. 6.02 F R' U' R2 F' R U F U2 R' U' 
86. 2.49 U' R F' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' 
87. 4.24 F2 R' F2 U F R F' R U' R' U' 
88. 3.67 F' R F2 R F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
89. 5.10 R F' R2 F R F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
90. 3.51 U' R' U' R U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
91. 4.97 U F2 U F' R F' U' F U' R' U' 
92. 4.12 F R' U2 F U2 F U' R F2 R' U' 
93. 4.65 U F' R F2 R F2 U2 R U' R' U' 
94. 4.05 U2 R' U R2 F' R' U' R F' R' U' 
95. 4.47 R' F R U' F' U R' U F2 R' U' 
96. 3.84 U' R F U' F R' U R2 F2 R' U' 
97. 7.19 F2 U2 R' F2 U F R2 F U2 R' U' 
98. 4.94 U F2 R' F U' F R' U' F R' U' 
99. 3.27 R' F2 U2 F U F2 R' F U' F' U' 
100. 3.74 U F2 U R' F U' F R' U' R' U'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> lol, I can't even sub 1.5 Z-Perm. I just expected him to be able to do it because...He's Andy.


 
<3


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 7, 2011)

13:41.(45????)
Mirror blocks BLD 
no inspection haha


----------



## Julian (Jun 7, 2011)

Inspired by Cool Frog, 6:17.44.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 7, 2011)

Julian said:


> Inspired by Cool Frog, 6:17.44.


 
My lol method, Roux block, Petrus block, CFOP, EO, CP (fail), CP (success) Z perm? (Nope), LSE, H perm? (Nope), Z perm and done.


----------



## whauk (Jun 7, 2011)

ZZ and OH becomes better:
single 11.02 (PLL skip) 12.30 (EO skip) 14.41 (nonlucky with ZBLL)
avg5: 16.12
avg12: 17.47
avg100: 19.33

yesterday avg100 was 20.52


----------



## Julian (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, mine was just CFOP with beginners' F2L. OLL and PLL were the most fun (feeling for flush pieces), and cross took me the longest by far.

Oh, and by the way, R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R is a Z perm.

Also, an accomplishment: 12.40 NL


Spoiler



B L2 U' F L R D2 F R L' B' U R2 B F' U B2 D B L2 R U D2 B' F

x2 F' R' D' R'
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U' L U L'
R' U' R L' U L
d' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 F R U R' U' F'
L2 U' L' U' L U L U L U' L U'


----------



## Kian (Jun 7, 2011)

12:18.19 42 cube marathon after CubeCentric. Thanks to Tim Reynolds for scrambling.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 7, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.84
Average of 12: 16.50

1.	17.96	D2 U' L2 U B F R F2 D' F2 D' U R B2 F2 R B F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L
2.	16.49	D2 F2 R2 U2 B' R U L R B2 L' R U2 L' D' U' F L2 D2 B2 R D' U R2 B2
3.	19.06	D' L2 R2 U2 L R2 B F D R2 D' U2 B2 F' L2 D B2 L' D' U' F' R D2 B L2
*4.	13.61	B2 F' D U L' B F U' B F' D2 B' D' U B' F2 R' B' R' F R2 B' U' F' R
5.	(19.97)	F R2 F R D' R2 D2 L F' D' U' L' R2 D' F' D B F D2 U' F2 D U2 B' F2
6.	14.09	D2 U B2 R B L2 D2 U' F2 L D2 L2 R' D U2 B L F' R' D2 L D2 U2 B U'
7.	16.82	D U' F2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 F R D2 U B' F2 R' U' B2 F2 L D' U2 B2 L2 R B
8.	(13.02)	D' U' F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L B' L' R' F' D B U B2 F R F L2 U' F2 U L' F'*
9.	19.35	L2 R2 D R' D U' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F L2 B2 F R B' F D R' U' F U
10.	15.69	B F2 L' R2 U' L' F2 L' R B2 D' B D' U B D' L R F2 L' B2 F' D' L' R2
11.	14.65	D2 U L2 R' D' U2 L B' F' L2 D2 B L' F D U' R2 B F2 R B F2 R2 D2 R'
12.	17.30	B' L' R' B2 F U L2 R2 B D' R' B F2 R' B D2 U R2 D2 U F2 R F' U2 F


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 7, 2011)

Shortey said:


> That depends if he uses STM or HTM.


 
No that would only affect movecount, M is still legal notation in HTM, it just counts for two moves.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 7, 2011)

8.54, 8.82, 8.50, (12.36), (7.43) = 8.62

lolololol. PLL skip, nl, nl, nl, PLL skip =D

Edit: rolled

8.54, 8.82, 8.50, (12.36), (7.43), 9.73, 10.42, 9.43, 11.93, 8.54, 9.95, 9.16 = 9.50


----------



## JasonK (Jun 7, 2011)

2x2:

6.42, 4.47, 2.95, 4.66, 4.83, 3.72, (8.48), 7.30, 3.08, (2.83), 4.00, 5.11 = *4.65 avg12*

Last 5 solves are *4.06 avg5* 

I should probably learn the rest of CLL (currently know U, H, Pi and a couple of random cases )


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 7, 2011)

3x3 avg5:

Average: 12.65
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 11.02
Worst Time: 15.03
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(11.02)	R D' U' B' F D2 B2 F' D U' L' B F L2 R D R' B2 F L' D2 R B2 D R'
2.	11.91	U2 L' D2 U L R D' R' U B D B L R' B F R B' F2 U' B' F L B2 F2
3.	13.16	U' R' B F D2 U L2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' D2 F' R U B2 F2 L R B
4.	12.88	L2 F2 R' B L' R2 U' F R2 B' F2 U B' U L' R D U2 L' D2 B R D2 L2 U2
5.	(15.03)	R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U' B' F' L B2 L' B' D L R D2 R B F U B' R' D2


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 7, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 8.54, 8.82, 8.50, (12.36), (7.43) = 8.62
> 
> lolololol. PLL skip, nl, nl, nl, PLL skip =D
> 
> ...


 
That's ridiculous. I got a 8.7x avg yesterday with one really easy scramble and a pll skip. It was like: 6, 10, 8, 9, 9. I need to widen the gap again :<

It's only 0.05 atm (for avg of 12)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 7, 2011)

Woke up at 6:30 to solve 7x7 for the fourth time and I finally got sub 15 lmao (fail)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 7, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> No that would only affect movecount, M is still legal notation in HTM, it just counts for two moves.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that M (in HTM) was just shorthand for R L' x'. Wouldn't that make it two separate turns of different sides? Then, when you add U... Of course that all depends on if it's shorthand.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 7, 2011)

Take R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2. 

I think we agree that it is 2-gen, even if I can write it as Lw F' Lw D Lw B Lw U' R' U' R2.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 7, 2011)

I would agree, however the wide notation is shorthand for a single side moving, and then a cube rotation. I was trying to distinguish that any slice notation is expressing TWO separate sides turning (meaning a slice move is 2gen within itself).


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 7, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> That's ridiculous. I got a 8.7x avg yesterday with one really easy scramble and a pll skip. It was like: 6, 10, 8, 9, 9. I need to widen the gap again :<
> 
> It's only 0.05 atm (for avg of 12)


 


MTGjumper said:


> 8.92, 8.78, 9.11, 9.47, (12.87), 9.35, 10.02, 11.45, 10.55, (7.88), 8.82, 8.26 = 9.47
> 
> Bahahahaha. 3, 10 were PLL skips, 12 was an OLL skip



Apparently not my PB =(


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 7, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I would agree, however the wide notation is shorthand for a single side moving, and then a cube rotation. I was trying to distinguish that any slice notation is expressing TWO separate sides turning (meaning a slice move is 2gen within itself).


 
Perhaps you should go relearn the definition of a generator. <(R L' x'), U> is still 2gen. *MU algs are 2-gen.* It is not debatable.

Here's fun 2-gen Aperm: R' D2 R U R' D2 R U R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Here's fun 2-gen Aperm: R' D2 R U R' D2 R U R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R.


 
I'm going to make the unnecessary comment for those that are generator-impaired; this is <(R' D2 R), U> 


anyway, two accomplishments, one cubing related and one not.

1. Finished learning 2x2 CLL.
2. Learned the entirety of Calculus AB in 7 days.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 7, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Perhaps you should go relearn the definition of a generator. <(R L' x'), U> is still 2gen. *MU algs are 2-gen.* It is not debatable.
> 
> Here's fun 2-gen Aperm: R' D2 R U R' D2 R U R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R.


 
No need to get touchy... It appears it's quite obvious that I didn't know everything about this subject, and I made no claim in my conversation of having such knowledge. In fact, my first post was apologetic to that point. I suppose I shouldn't have assumed that the commonly asserted definition of 2gen was correct. Meh.

tl;dr
Everyone here needs to lighten up.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Average of 5: 18.10
1. (18.84) U' R L2 F2 D' U' F' B2 L B2 U' D2 L2 R2 U L2 R B U2 D2 R2 B U' D2 L2
2. (17.51) R' L' D' F2 D F L' U B' R L2 U2 L' U2 R B D B R' D U2 R L2 D U
3. 18.37 R' U B' L D R L' U D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' U2 R' D' L D' L R' B2 R2 U2 R
4. 17.72 F B' R B L D B F2 U2 D2 L' R2 U' B2 U' D2 B' D L U' R D B2 R2 B2
5. 18.20 B' F' R' F U2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U L2 R F' B R' B F D' R' L B' D 

Coming back down to Earth with my OH times, I think I just got really lucky with those sub18 averages a few days ago. This is a little better than average for me, but the real accomplishment is the worst time . (Also, a 0.34 SD, which is pretty good for me)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 7, 2011)

17.41 OH FreeFOP solve. D U2 L2 B L' U R U2 B' R2 B2 F2 D' L B2 U2 D F2 B L B2 D' B U' R' 

y' z 
L2 U' R D y R U' 
x' y2 R U R' r U r' 
x U R' U2 
x' y U2 R U R' 
U2 F U R U' R' F' 
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'

34 moves if I count correctly. Not bad for a speedsolve I'd say. Too bad it wasn't 2H...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 7, 2011)

Again with the OH. Tasty. First OH practice in months, literally.

number of times: 25/25
best time: 17.41
worst time: 35.33

current avg5: 26.13 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 23.32 (σ = 2.86)

current avg12: 27.54 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 25.18 (σ = 2.47)

session avg: 26.63 (σ = 3.36)
session mean: 26.61



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 23.32
1. (26.04) R2 L' B2 L D2 L' D L F2 R D' F' R' F' L2 U R' U L U2 B' R2 F' R2 U
2. (17.41) D U2 L2 B L' U R U2 B' R2 B2 F2 D' L B2 U2 D F2 B L B2 D' B U' R'
3. 25.90 U2 D' L2 B' R F D' B2 F U2 F D2 F' U L' D' B D' L' U' L F' U L D2
4. 24.72 R' F2 R2 F2 D' F D B2 L' B2 D' R' B2 L U' F2 B2 L' B2 F R' U' B2 R2 D'
5. 19.34 R2 L2 B D' B2 U' L' U L F R B2 L' R D' B2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 D





Spoiler



Average of 12: 25.18
1. 24.95 F R U2 B2 R' L2 D' F D' F2 U' B F2 L U' L2 B' D' B R2 D U2 L' U L
2. 26.35 R U' L' F' L' D2 L' U F2 R D B2 L' R F2 U2 F2 B2 L D' U' R2 B2 D F2
3. 26.23 D' U2 F' B L' R2 F U' D2 F R B R F R U' F2 R2 L B L' F' R2 L U'
4. 26.04 R2 L' B2 L D2 L' D L F2 R D' F' R' F' L2 U R' U L U2 B' R2 F' R2 U
5. (17.41) D U2 L2 B L' U R U2 B' R2 B2 F2 D' L B2 U2 D F2 B L B2 D' B U' R'
6. 25.90 U2 D' L2 B' R F D' B2 F U2 F D2 F' U L' D' B D' L' U' L F' U L D2
7. 24.72 R' F2 R2 F2 D' F D B2 L' B2 D' R' B2 L U' F2 B2 L' B2 F R' U' B2 R2 D'
8. 19.34 R2 L2 B D' B2 U' L' U L F R B2 L' R D' B2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 D
9. (35.05[POP]) D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 U D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' F B2 L R F' B' R B2 F' R2
10. 26.60 D' R U F D B' R F R F2 R U2 R B2 F' U' L' R' U' R L' B' F2 D' B2
11. 22.66 D2 F L' D2 B F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 U2 B D' F' U' L2 D' R2 D' U B2 L2 B D B2
12. 29.01 D' R U' B D2 L2 U' L U' B F2 R' F R' B2 R F D' L D F2 D2 R2 B2 U2





Spoiler



Session average: 26.63
1. 24.95 F R U2 B2 R' L2 D' F D' F2 U' B F2 L U' L2 B' D' B R2 D U2 L' U L
2. 26.35 R U' L' F' L' D2 L' U F2 R D B2 L' R F2 U2 F2 B2 L D' U' R2 B2 D F2
3. 26.23 D' U2 F' B L' R2 F U' D2 F R B R F R U' F2 R2 L B L' F' R2 L U'
4. 26.04 R2 L' B2 L D2 L' D L F2 R D' F' R' F' L2 U R' U L U2 B' R2 F' R2 U
5. (17.41) D U2 L2 B L' U R U2 B' R2 B2 F2 D' L B2 U2 D F2 B L B2 D' B U' R'
6. 25.90 U2 D' L2 B' R F D' B2 F U2 F D2 F' U L' D' B D' L' U' L F' U L D2
7. 24.72 R' F2 R2 F2 D' F D B2 L' B2 D' R' B2 L U' F2 B2 L' B2 F R' U' B2 R2 D'
8. 19.34 R2 L2 B D' B2 U' L' U L F R B2 L' R D' B2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 D
9. 35.05[POP] D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 U D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' F B2 L R F' B' R B2 F' R2
10. 26.60 D' R U F D B' R F R F2 R U2 R B2 F' U' L' R' U' R L' B' F2 D' B2
11. 22.66 D2 F L' D2 B F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 U2 B D' F' U' L2 D' R2 D' U B2 L2 B D B2
12. 29.01 D' R U' B D2 L2 U' L U' B F2 R' F R' B2 R F D' L D F2 D2 R2 B2 U2
13. 29.49 R' L B' R' B' F D2 F R' F L F2 B' D F2 R2 F' L' B' R B2 R B D' L2
14. 28.69 R2 U' L2 U D2 L D2 R B2 L D2 U' F B R2 B2 L' D' R U F' U' D R' U
15. 24.05 L U' D L2 U' D L F' U2 R' D F2 D' B2 D2 L U' D' B2 L2 U2 L R2 D2 U'
16. 30.17 R B U2 L R' U2 L2 R2 D U F2 U2 D R' U L2 B' U L' B F L' F2 R' B'
17. 24.72 F2 B R B' U F' B2 D' B' L2 F' B' R' F U' R' F' R2 L' B R U' D2 R U2
18. (35.33) L U' R B2 D' F' B D B' F U R' F R2 F' R L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F2 U B2 R'
19. 28.68 L' U2 R L2 D2 U2 R L2 B2 F L' D U L2 D2 B' R B2 D U B2 D' R' D' B
20. 31.23 L D F B U' L2 B U' R' L2 F U F U B2 U2 F' R2 U F2 L2 R D' U' R2
21. 20.63 D2 L R B2 R' B F2 L' B R' U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' B' L F R2 D2 L' R U
22. 29.49 B' R F' U2 F' R' F2 D B' U' F U L F' R U2 R' L U2 D F2 U L U' F'
23. 26.52 D U L R2 D' U L U2 D' F2 L' F2 B2 U' L D B2 L2 F L2 R F R F D
24. 26.80 L' F R' F' L D' U B' F' L D2 B' U2 R' L' B L R F' B2 D2 L2 F D2 B'
25. 25.08 F2 B U L2 R D' F2 D2 B' F2 R2 B R' L' D2 R' L F2 B2 U B' L2 U B' F'


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2011)

M isn't a "shorthand" for anything. It's equivalent to R L' x', sure, but it's definitely a move in its own right, since it's clear that you can physically turn the M slice by itself on a real cube. Even being strict and only allowing single moves in your generator, <M,U> is definitely 2gen.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 7, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> 17.41 OH FreeFOP solve. D U2 L2 B L' U R U2 B' R2 B2 F2 D' L B2 U2 D F2 B L B2 D' B U' R'
> 
> y' z
> L2 U' R D y R U'
> ...


 
That is the tastiest speedsolve solution I've ever seen. Nice one.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 7, 2011)

No more dead-end pages on wiki except Smerbia, Speedcubin, Standard Table Formats, and a page which says under construction that I don't want to mess with.

Edit: No more double redirects. At all.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 7, 2011)

I failed you Andrew 10.81, 10.33, 12.03, 8.88, 9.08 = 10.07 
Edit: 10.88 AO12
Edit 2: 
10.76 AO12 11.63 AO100


----------



## Julian (Jun 7, 2011)

40.32 pyraminx OHITA single (NL)


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 8, 2011)

14.69 non rolling Average of 12 =]

13.65 RA 5 within


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jun 7, 2011 7:19:40 PM - 7:26:52 PM

Mean: 14.64
Standard deviation: 1.94
Best Time: 11.13
Worst Time: 17.69

Best average of 5: 13.65
4-8 - (16.00) 14.56 13.80 (11.13) 12.59

Best average of 12: 14.69
1-12 - 16.59 12.61 16.36 16.00 14.56 13.80 (11.13) 12.59 (17.69) 16.21 12.94 15.25

1. 16.59 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F R' L2 B' L' D U2 R' B' R2 U'
2. 12.61 U' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D' L' D2 B' D' U2 L' B2 F' U R
3. 16.36 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L B R' L' B L B R2 U F
4. 16.00 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 D' U L2 B2 U2 F' D L2 U2 F2 L B L' D2 U2
5. 14.56 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F' L' F2 L' D' B F2 R' L2 D' U'
6. 13.80 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 D R2 D U' B' U F' R B D' F2 U2 L B2
7. 11.13 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 U B2 L F R2 D U F2 D U2 R' B' U2
8. 12.59 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U B' F2 R' D2 L' D2 F' L' B2 F
9. 17.69 F2 U' R2 D' U B2 U R2 L2 D2 U' L' D' L' D U R' B U2 F' L2
10. 16.21 L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F R2 L2 U F U L' D L2 B'
11. 12.94 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 L D' U R' F U2 F L
12. 15.25 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R' U2 B F2 L F2 R D2 R U



After a few terrible days of cubing I'm again seeing some really good, but sporadic solving times. I'm starting to do some insanely efficient solves and keeping up a steady turning speed. During that average I found myself turning incredibly slow but I'm just so satisfied with the efficiency of my solutions. I've always viewed my efficiency of my solves as a wall to sub 15 and I think I'm on the right path to break down that wall. ^_^
*
An idea I had; *

Within the confines of speedsolves, do you think there is a correlation between efficiency of solves and standard deviation?

I'll try to word this the best I can.... 

Consider two solving styles. 

1. Slow turning and efficient
2. Fast turning and inefficient or brute force

My thought process is that that 1st solver will be more inconsistent because the speed of their solve is more reliant on the luckiness of the solution, (or efficiency), and is more affected by longer solutions. The second solver I would think would have a much more stable move count, and be less effected by bad cases because they are more brute force oriented to begin with. The logic is kind of after the fact in that I'm using more efficient solutions recently, but I'm getting really bad singles mixed in with incredibly fast singles. Thoughts? 

*PS* 

Please tell me how well I'm explaining things or ask me to clarify if my wording is bad. I feel like I explain things poorly too often so I took more time than normal to write this post. I've been doing the same on my other posts as well.


----------



## bwronski (Jun 8, 2011)

15.83 non lucky single!


----------



## Erzz (Jun 8, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Really long quote




Slower turners will always be most affected by the luckiness of the solves, due to the nature of slow turning. (This assumes by Slow/Fast you mean TPS (look-ahead considered)) I think the standard deviation of the solve times is affected by the standard deviation of the efficiency of the solve. i.e. if Method Q has an average move count of 45, but solves are generally between 30 and 60 because there is a high chance of skips, the solver's SD will be high (*relative to their average*) regardless of turn speed. If Method V has an average move count of 60, but solves are generally around 50 due to skips being very hard to get, the SD of the solver will be low. This also assumes that the sub steps of both methods have consistent move count. If, for example, 12 of your PLL algs are 15 moves and 8 are 30 moves, then your SD would be higher.

Does that make sense, or am I misunderstanding your post?


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 8, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Slower turners will always be most affected by the luckiness of the solves, due to the nature of slow turning. (This assumes by Slow/Fast you mean TPS (look-ahead considered)) I think the standard deviation of the solve times is affected by the standard deviation of the efficiency of the solve. i.e. if Method Q has an average move count of 45, but solves are generally between 30 and 60 because there is a high chance of skips, the solver's SD will be high (*relative to their average*) regardless of turn speed. If Method V has an average move count of 60, but solves are generally around 50 due to skips being very hard to get, the SD of the solver will be low. This also assumes that the sub steps of both methods have consistent move count. If, for example, 12 of your PLL algs are 15 moves and 8 are 30 moves, then your SD would be higher.
> 
> Does that make sense, or am I misunderstanding your post?


 Thanks for responding to my post! You definitely understood exactly what I was saying. Given what you said about Method X vs Method Y in terms of how much it skips, do you think that Petrus would have a higher SD on average than Fridrich? (I suppose *would solvers* have a higher SD) I don't have an incredible amount of experience with Fridrich but it seems like Petrus has a lot more room to skip massive amounts of a solve. I posted something like a 30 move speedsolve I got the other day and I got something around a mid 30 today as well. Do you have much experience with Fridrich? If so do you feel like lucky solves are more possible with other methods?

lol @ really long quote

Edit: I went and threw this in the Petrus Home Thread. This conversation is probably a little off topic in this thread.


----------



## Julian (Jun 8, 2011)

WHAT. THE. ****.







Previous PB Ao12 was 5.95. These scrambles were insane. 

Ao12 is almost one full second under NR Ao5.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 8, 2011)

YES JULIAN!!! go for that NR


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

4.77 2x2 avg50 with CLL
had a 28.xx somewhere in there when I had a complete blank on an antisune alg :tu


----------



## TMOY (Jun 8, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that M (in HTM) was just shorthand for R L' x'. Wouldn't that make it two separate turns of different sides? Then, when you add U... Of course that all depends on if it's shorthand.


 
Even if you actually perform M as R'Lx (not RL'x), a <R'Lx,U> alg is still 2-gen.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2011)

6.55 B2 R D' B' L' B L R2 D2 B F2 U F' U' F D2 U2 B U F2 L' R U2 L2 F

y' D' F' L2 R2 u
U R U' R' U' y L' U' L
R U R' U2 R U' R'
l' L2 U L' U L U2 L' U L' l
H perm

Hadn't had a six in a while. Saw the x-cross, not the double x-cross.


----------



## Escher (Jun 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 8.35
1. 7.69 D B F' L F B R2 F' B' D B2 D' B F R' F' D' F2 R' B L R' F2 L' D' 
2. 7.93 D' L' B D' B' L2 B2 F2 R2 B' L2 R U2 L R' U2 B U2 B2 F2 L' B F2 D B' 
3. 7.92 F2 R' B D U R' L2 F2 R2 B' D' B' F U2 D' F B2 D U2 R L' U' L2 R' B2 
4. 8.00 F' B' D2 R' D' B2 D2 R' L' U B2 F L' F' B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B U' B D U2 B2 
5. (7.52) D B U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F R' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R' F B2 U' D2 L B2 U 
6. 9.44 L D' R U F' D U R B' U R' D R' D2 L2 F2 R' L2 U' B' F' R' F' D2 U2 
7. 7.85 L2 R2 D2 R' B' R' L' B2 F' D L2 U B' U D' R2 B D L D B R F2 D R 
8. (10.06) F U2 B2 R' F L2 B U F B L' R' U2 F' B' L2 R' U L U' D2 L' B2 D' L 
9. 8.18 B R2 B' U2 R' F' D2 L' U2 B2 D U2 L F' U' R' F U2 D2 B' U2 F2 R D2 F 
10. 9.11 R2 L2 D R2 F' B' R B R B U2 D' B L U R2 L2 F R2 F2 R' L2 U R2 U 
11. 9.06 U' D' B2 R' U2 D F2 U' B D U L F' B' L2 F2 B2 R F' R D B' L R2 B' 
12. 8.37 U F L D' L2 B' L2 F' U D2 B' D' F B' L' F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R' L B2 U D

Best average in quite a long time, guess I might still be able to beat my PB (8.30)...


----------



## Godmil (Jun 8, 2011)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 8.35



Agh! That's insane. Did you say if you were going to Worlds?


----------



## Escher (Jun 8, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Agh! That's insane. Did you say if you were going to Worlds?


 
No  I've no money at all atm, need to save up to move out, I'll hardly be able to afford Guildford...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't worry, I'll pay.

(You are going Guildford, right? Have you got anywhere to stay?)


----------



## Escher (Jun 8, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Don't worry, I'll pay.
> 
> (You are going Guildford, right? Have you got anywhere to stay?)


 
I haven't registered yet, I really should... No I've nowhere to stay, fancy splitting the cost of a travelodge room? PM me bbz.

P.s. I'm holding you to that ^


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 8, 2011)

My friend.... has gotten used to the 5x5 when he can't even solve a 4x4, but can solve the 3x3. I am so proud. I wonder how he will end up in the long run?!?!?!? (I did centers and edges for him though


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 8, 2011)

> My friend.... has gotten used to the 5x5 when he can't even solve a 4x4, but can solve the 3x3. I am so proud. I wonder how he will end up in the long run?!?!?!? (I did centers and edges for him though


cool. was he at the last comp?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 8, 2011)

‎9.90, 10.37, (9.44), (13.00), 10.40 = 10.22

all nl


----------



## SveJo6697 (Jun 8, 2011)

Finally! 
4x4
Average of 5: 59.78
1. 56.98 Fw L' Uw' F L' B R' L' F Fw U2 D' L' Fw Rw' B Rw Fw2 D L Rw2 F2 B2 R2 F Uw U D2 F2 D2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw D2 Rw L D2 Rw' L
2. 1:05.50 R' U2 F' Fw2 B R L U2 R' D Uw2 Rw' Fw' L2 Fw2 L' Rw' B2 D Rw F2 L' Fw2 Uw2 U' R' U' D' B R2 D L2 D2 U Rw2 R2 B2 Rw D Fw'
3. (1:08.87[pop!]) L' Uw' D Rw F2 B' L D' Rw L2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw F L2 R Uw' B U' Uw Fw2 U D' R' U Uw2 B D' F D F2 L' D2 R2 Rw' Fw' Uw' F2 Fw
4. (56.38) R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw R' D2 L2 R' D' F' Uw2 Rw B' F' U2 R' Fw' B2 Uw2 L2 U F2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 B' Rw2 R' U D2 Uw Rw' Uw2 U' F' L2 D' Rw L D2
5. 56.87 F' D2 R U2 R' U2 Fw B2 Uw D2 F L2 B' Rw2 U L' Rw R2 Fw2 F2 R F U Rw2 D2 U' Uw Fw L Fw2 F D Uw' B2 Rw' Fw B U2 Rw2 Fw'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 8, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> ‎9.90, 10.37, (9.44), (13.00), 10.40 = 10.22
> 
> all nl


 
you

what


----------



## JackJ (Jun 8, 2011)

15.94 avg12 with my crappy ultimate.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 8, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> My friend.... has gotten used to the 5x5 when he can't even solve a 4x4, but can solve the 3x3. I am so proud. I wonder how he will end up in the long run?!?!?!? (I did centers and edges for him though


 
I'm confused, so you did the whole reduction, and he just solved the 3x3 stage?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 8, 2011)

> 15.94 avg12 with my crappy ultimate.


Why is it crappy?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 8, 2011)

14.64 OH fullstep (only posting cause sub15s make me feel fast)

B' U2 B D L' R2 B2 D B' L B2 U L' B D2 R D2 F2 D' R' D' R' D2 F' R' 

y2
R'U'R'x'zR'U' (5)
x'RU'R'U2R'URU'R'U'R (11)
RU'Rzx'U'R'U (6)
z'U2RU2R2U'R (6)
U2RU'R'URUR' (8)
U'rU2'R'U'RU'r' (8)
RU'RURURU'R'U'R2U' (12)

3.8 TPS, meh :/


----------



## EricReese (Jun 8, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.75
worst time: 22.77

current avg5: 18.07 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 16.24 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 17.67 (σ = 1.56)
best avg12: 16.69 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 17.59 (σ = 1.59)
best avg100: 17.59 (σ = 1.59)

Could have had pb single but lockups :/. Very close to pb ao12 too. But only a pb ao100 here. ZZ


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Julian said:


> WHAT. THE. ****.
> 
> Previous PB Ao12 was 5.95. These scrambles were insane.
> 
> Ao12 is almost one full second under NR Ao5.


 
time to practice pyraminx
ps bill go on ttw


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Even if you actually perform M as R'Lx



R' L x is an M', not M.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 9, 2011)

15.01 Average of 12 =P 
14.25 Average of 5 within. 
Sub 15 soon. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jun 8, 2011 6:51:13 PM - 6:58:47 PM

Mean: 15.40
Standard deviation: 2.34
Best Time: 12.71
Worst Time: 22.05

Best average of 5: 14.23
5-9 - (15.50) (13.30) 13.65 14.77 14.27

Best average of 12: 15.01
1-12 - 14.80 15.21 14.94 (22.05) 15.50 13.30 13.65 14.77 14.27 17.21 (12.71) 16.41

1. 14.80 L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F D' B F2 U F U2 L D' F'
2. 15.21 U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 R' B F L' F2 R2 L2 F' U' R'
3. 14.94 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 F' U' B' R2 L D R B' R2 L
4. 22.05 U F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L D L' U' F L' B F' L'
5. 15.50 R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 U B2 R D' B' D L2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 L'
6. 13.30 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U F' L' F' D B2 F L'
7. 13.65 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U' L' B D' F2 R F2 R' D' F'
8. 14.77 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 F R B R D' B2 D' U B L'
9. 14.27 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' F' L2 U F' R' D' U L' B'
10. 17.21 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F U F' D F D' R' F R2 D2
11. 12.71 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F' U' B R F2 D U2 R B F2 D
12. 16.41 F2 U' B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' B' F D' R' U F2 L' F R2 D U'


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 9, 2011)

2x2
CLL
4.82 avg100
lol why do I suck so bad at making a layer


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 9, 2011)

5x5 PBs

Single - 1:45.38

Avg5 - 1:55.35
(1:45.38), 1:53.89, 1:56.43, (2:14.88), 1:55.73

Avg12 - 1:59.70
(1:45.38), 1:53.89, 1:56.43, 2:14.88, 1:55.73, 1:57.52, 1:55.47, (2:15.27), 2:07.23, 2:07.78, 1:46.56, 2:01.53

I don't feel sub2 yet, and the end of the avg12 somewhat shows that. I'll take it for now, though.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 9, 2011)

Average of 100: 4.78

Average of 5: 3.53
1. 4.91 F2 R2 U F' R' F R2 U2 F R U' 
2. 2.86 R' F2 U' F R F2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
3. (6.87) R F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U R' U' 
4. (2.78) F U F' U R2 F' R F' U2 R' U' 
5. 2.82 U F2 R' F' R2 U2 F U2 F' R' U' 

Average of 12: 4.07
1. 3.62 F R' F U2 R' U F R2 F2 R' U' 
2. (2.73) R' F2 U' R' U' R' F' R' U' R' U' 
3. 3.14 F R2 F U2 F2 R F' U2 F2 R' U' 
4. 4.59 R F' U F R' U2 F U2 F' R' U' 
5. 5.56 F R F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
6. 3.93 U' F2 U' F R U' F R2 U R' U' 
7. (5.83) F' R U F' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' 
8. 3.08 R2 U R U R2 F' U R' U' R U' 
9. 3.93 R' F U' F R' F U2 R' U' R' U' 
10. 4.60 R' U F' R' F2 R' U' F2 U' R' U' 
11. 3.39 R U F R F' R' F U' F2 R' U' 
12. 4.82 F' R F' R' U' F R' U' F2 R' U'


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 9, 2011)

My Very First Pyraminx Average of 5

(12.73), (93.13), 48.04, 23.36, 46.60= 39.93

So much for consistency XD


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 9, 2011)

Full 2 Look OLL learned and 9/21 PLLs learned. Only 1 more alg for Ortega on the 2x2. I must finish Ortega/most PLLs by Ohio Open...


----------



## Xishem (Jun 9, 2011)

3x3. Roux.

*PB Ao12: 15.76*
PB Ao5: 14.72

*14.31, 17.18, 15.04, 15.95, 15.15, 17.95, 15.36, (18.03), 16.99, 13.99, (13.88), 15.63*, 14.54


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 9, 2011)

Messing around with CFOP. 10.19 single.

D2 B2 U F2 R' F2 D' U2 R' D L' F2 U2 L2 B U R2 B R2 B' D' U2 L2 U' F' 

x2 y' U L F' B
E'
L' U L
R U' R'
U2
R U2' L U L' R'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R
L' U' L U' L' U' R U' L U R'
U R2 U S' U2 S U R2

Was part of this super fail average.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.81
1. 18.81 R2 U2 L' R' D2 U' F' D L2 F2 B' U' B R L F D U F' L2 F L' D2 L' B
2. 10.84 D2 U L R F D L D2 F2 R B2 U R2 F2 U' L' F L2 D2 F D2 F' R B' F2
3. 20.84 D B2 F' R F R D' U F2 D' L2 R D' L U2 R' U' D2 F2 B' R2 U F L2 B2
4. 19.19 R' L2 U' R' L' B' F' L F' L D' B2 L2 F B' L' U' L D2 R' F U B L2 R'
5. 16.25 L D' B L F2 R D R L2 U2 L' B' F' D F2 R D U2 L' F U L2 R B' U2
6. (21.25) U2 R2 D B' F L' B2 U' F' D' B2 U2 D' F L' U R' B2 U' B D B L' B' D
7. (10.19) D2 B2 U F2 R' F2 D' U2 R' D L' F2 U2 L2 B U R2 B R2 B' D' U2 L2 U' F'
8. 19.12 R' D' R' B' U' B2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 R F2 B' U' R' D2 F2 R' L2 D2
9. 14.54 F2 B2 D B2 D R2 L' B F' U' L' F U' B2 R' U' D B D2 F B R2 D2 B2 R
10. 16.12 R2 B U2 L F U2 D' F' D' B D R U2 L2 D' U' L R2 D B2 U2 D2 R B' U2
11. 19.02 R L F' R2 B2 U R' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 B' R B2 F' D L2 B D2 R' D R'
12. 13.33 D2 R U F R' L2 B' R2 L' B2 U B R L F L U F2 U L2 B2 U F' L2 U'


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 9, 2011)

Woot! 4.70 on 2x2... still slow solve compared to many but it's my first sub-5


----------



## AnsonL (Jun 9, 2011)

3x3 4.13 2gen avg5. lol 2 LL skip i think


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 9, 2011)

2x2. 1.57 AO5, 2.10 AO12. This is why I don't use keyboard...


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 9, 2011)

> 2x2. 1.57 AO5, 2.10 AO12. This is why I don't use keyboard...


That is absolutely insane.
On video?
Maybe I'll start learning EG-2 because of you.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 9, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2. 1.57 AO5, 2.10 AO12. This is why I don't use keyboard...


 
Okay I give up.

I thought this was good:

(1.43), 2.31, (3.16), 2.03, 1.53 = 1.96

I suck, but at least I have a good cube now.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 9, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2. 1.57 AO5, 2.10 AO12. This is why I don't use keyboard...


 
Wow. OK, time to start learning CLL


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 9, 2011)

Since I'm to lazy to quote you all...
Cuboy63: it was keyboarded, so less insane
RCTACameron: it was keyboarded you still too fast for me


----------



## Jakube (Jun 9, 2011)

Just did a session of 50 cubes. Bet Pb 2 times. 

First 14.05, (nonlucky, Sune and G-Perm)
Average of 12 was also insane: 19.01 = (14.05), 19.39, 20.36, 19.72, 19.51, (23.19), 15.92, 18.94, 19.73, 19.09, 19.61, 17.80, 
Pretty god for me, so many sub 20 solves 

Then some solves later: 12.83 (OLL-skip, J-Perm)
Both of the solves had a very easy cross and easy and quick F2L pairs.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 9, 2011)

Average of 5: 7.96
1. (7.28) L' F' B' R2 D' B D R L D U F R' F2 D' R' D2 U R2 B' D2 U B' U' D2
2. 7.41 L2 R U2 R B' F2 U' L' B L B2 D' B F' U' L2 R' F2 R B2 R' D U2 B' F
3. 8.91 F B' D' R B' D2 F B2 R' U2 D' R L U' L2 F' D' R2 U B' F L2 R B' F
4. (10.28) L2 U L D R' B' F2 L' U2 R L' F U2 L2 F' B' R2 F U' B U F D B2 U
5. 7.57 R F' B' D2 B R' U' D F B' L2 R B' D2 L2 U B U R2 U B U' B2 R' L 

yay! All solves NL and full step.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally... after 2.5 years since a 1:05...

59.58 5x5.

That took way too long.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 9, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Finally... after 2.5 years since a 1:05...
> 
> 59.58 5x5.
> 
> That took way too long.


 
wut O_O


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay sort of inconsistent sub -20 average of 100 3x3:Average:19.99 (So much fail involved, random pops, and lock ups all over the place)
best avg12: 19.07 
best avg5: 17.55 


Spoiler



times:
16.66, 23.19, 19.26, 16.72, 14.58, 21.93, 17.75, 18.80, 20.21, 20.95, 21.06, 17.35, 20.48, 18.88, 22.72, 16.51, 21.50, 22.55, 19.03, 22.65, 15.93, 18.80, 24.18, 16.56, 18.99, 17.20, 23.49, 18.52, 18.95, 21.68, 20.51, 29.04, 20.31, 19.72, 16.76, 22.24, 20.93, 17.36, 25.17, 22.41, 20.10, 18.18, 21.12, 22.20, 19.38, 21.65, 23.57, 20.75, 17.45, 24.00, 22.77+, 14.63, 20.09, 17.82, 18.12, 20.48, 17.96, 20.91, 18.68, 19.25, 20.79, 21.35, 21.07, 22.15, 20.16, 19.83, 18.86, 18.33, 20.27, 18.08, 17.94, 24.15, 14.88, 24.49, 16.78, 20.00, 20.83, 19.22, 21.13, 16.92, 27.65, 20.13, 20.95, 20.74, 18.37, 17.35, 20.81, 19.99, 17.58, 19.50, 19.30, 24.24, 17.86, 18.20, 23.28, 19.11, 18.44, 19.40, 17.90, 23.91


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 9, 2011)

3x3, first time I have ever just sat down and got a sub20 AO12. I've had a few that were during a bunch of solves. AO5: 18.76

(16.44), 17.86, 18.99, (28.41), 19.44, 16.86, 18.63, 22.20, 20.61, 19.16, 19.17, 18.39 ==>> *19.13*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2011)

1. 13.59 L2 F' D R2 B R' D R2 L D2 R' D U2 B2 D R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 R D 

OH, can't find the solution  
LL was antisune+U perm.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 10, 2011)

333: almost sub 10.5 avg of 50

555: 1:08.75 single 

OH: 17.54 avg of 12, 15.98 avg of 5 (16, 14, 16, 16, 15)


----------



## JackJ (Jun 10, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Finally... after 2.5 years since a 1:05...
> 
> 59.58 5x5.
> 
> That took way too long.


 
wtf. Congrats Dan! I think you're the 2nd person ever to sub 1. What was the breakdown?


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 10, 2011)

I would not guess so, as Lee Poon Kit has one on Video (and not to forget Faz of course).


----------



## Kian (Jun 10, 2011)

57.39 4x4 average of 12. Practicing for a night pays off!


----------



## JackJ (Jun 10, 2011)

15.29 avg 12 with 14.06 avg5 solves 2-6. Wut. 11.88 full step. 2 gen LL. lol



Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.29
1. 15.09 U' D' R2 L' D B2 R2 B R F' L' R' D' B D' B2 F D' B' U2 D2 B L B D 
2. (21.33) B L2 B' F L B' D' B2 D' R B' R2 U F D2 L2 F' D F2 R U' B R' B' F 
3. 15.09 L U L2 U R' D2 U2 F2 R' L B' L U2 R2 B2 F2 L U' F' D' B2 F L' R' U' 
4. 12.77 B2 U2 B' U2 B2 R' L2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 B' F2 D' F2 R D' U B' U F' L2 F L 
5. 15.38 B2 R' D R' D2 B U' D L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' U' B L' U2 F' U D L2 U2 F D2 
6. 14.33 B D U' B' F U D F' B' R L' D' R U' B' L' D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F R 
7. (11.88) L2 D F2 D2 U2 B2 R' B2 D' U' L' D2 B' D R' B U' F B2 L R D2 F R2 B' 
8. 18.02 B L2 F B' U F' B R F2 R' U' R2 L F' U R B' R2 L2 F' L D' U' B' U' 
9. 16.36 B' L D2 L F R D2 F2 B2 R' F' R' D U L F2 L' F2 D2 U L2 D' U2 F R2 
10. 13.83 D' L' B' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B D' B L2 F L2 B2 L R' U2 F2 B' U B2 U L2 
11. 15.18 U D' R2 B' R2 B F L2 D U' B U' D' L' F' D F' L D' F U D2 L2 U R 
12. 16.86 B F' R' U F B' L2 D2 R F B' U L2 F2 B R' L2 D F B' L' R2 F B2 D'


----------



## pappas (Jun 10, 2011)

1:21.51 megaminx solve. Think its a pb.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 10, 2011)

Domino sim on jfly 

best time: 1.95 (PB)
scramble: b2 U b2 U F2 l2 B2 r2 b2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 f2 r2 D2 r2 U B2 l2 U2 R2 B2 L2 l2 f2 D2 U' R2 B2 r2 D l2 r2 D F2 L2 R2 f2 U' f2 r2 B2 L2 f2 l2
solution: z2 M2 U M2 D' R2 / R2 U2 R2 U2 R2

best avg5: 5.80 (σ = 1.02) (not PB)
5.78, (4.02), 7.06, 4.56, (11.00)

best avg12: 6.55 (σ = 1.30) (PB)
5.17, 6.13, 8.89, (12.84), 6.23, 7.98, 5.53, 7.42, 7.25, (3.97), 6.63, 4.31

best avg100: 7.65 (σ = 2.10) (PB)


Spoiler



7.58, 7.75, 6.55, 5.13, 6.42, 8.53, 7.31, (1.95), 7.05, 8.81, 9.11, 6.91, 6.31, 7.88, 7.52, 6.17, 9.25, 5.39, 6.88, 7.75, 7.25, 3.88, 8.31, 8.53, 10.06, 11.95, 9.72, 9.53, 9.50, 8.66, 4.77, 6.64, 5.17, 6.13, 8.89, 12.84, 6.23, 7.98, 5.53, 7.42, 7.25, 3.97, 6.63, 4.31, (14.72), 13.45, 8.80, 5.34, 5.56, 8.69, 12.81, 5.78, 4.02, 7.06, 4.56, 11.00, 6.02, 6.92, 9.14, 12.34, 6.73, 10.25, 10.05, 6.95, 9.13, 5.34, 7.08, 8.16, 6.91, 8.33, 5.33, 4.88, 7.56, 6.83, 7.72, 6.59, 6.75, 7.00, 8.69, 13.22, 8.84, 8.53, 7.30, 7.11, 7.69, 5.00, 10.80, 5.03, 7.17, 6.92, 8.78, 7.91, 8.30, 7.69, 9.67, 11.98, 8.81, 7.99, 5.39, 4.69


----------



## Faz (Jun 10, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> I would not guess so, as Lee Poon Kit has one on Video (and not to forget Faz of course).


 
And Michal and Meep.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 10, 2011)

2x2 CLL

2.54, (3.48), (2.26), 3.06, 3.29 = *2.96 avg5*

3.66, 5.22, 3.04, (5.63), 3.95, 3.89, 3.75, 2.89, 3.12, 3.75, (1.53), 3.27 = *3.65 avg12*

4.10, 3.48, 5.31, 5.18, 4.32, 6.40, 4.67, 3.52, 4.36, 5.40, 4.51, 3.86, 8.23, 4.71, 5.30, 4.58, 4.91, 6.96, 3.75, 2.47, 4.20, 4.75, 4.95, 4.52, 2.99, 5.46, 3.82, 4.70, 4.39, 5.40, 5.25, 4.48, 4.83, 4.19, 5.14, 2.54, 3.48, 2.26, 3.06, 3.29, 4.56, 4.15, 4.87, 3.77, 4.23, 6.04, 3.77, 4.81, 4.86, 6.29, 4.86, 3.30, 4.01, 6.76, 4.95, 3.53, 6.20, 3.74, 3.95, 2.63, (9.53), 3.82, 4.67, 1.83, 3.54, 3.52, 4.39, 4.36, 3.78, 1.93, 5.17, 4.72, 4.53, 3.73, 5.64, 3.70, 4.14, 4.93, 3.44, 4.17, 4.31, 5.58, 4.11, 6.46, 6.26, 3.66, 5.22, 3.04, 5.63, 3.95, 3.89, 3.75, 2.89, 3.12, 3.75, (1.53), 3.27, 5.71, 4.28, 3.90 = *4.39 avg100* <-- .05 away from Ortega PB

oh and overall was 4.56 avg325


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 10, 2011)

8.05, 9.35, 10.28, 9.37, 8.40, 8.40, (10.35), 8.10, 8.65, 7.88, 9.93, (7.43) = 8.84 avg12 and 8.21 avg5 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.84 (σ = 0.79)
1. 8.05 R B2 F' R D' L' U2 D R2 F2 B' L2 B2 R' D' B2 D' F B L F' D' B' U2 B 
2. 9.35 F' R' F2 L2 B L' U L U B2 U' B D2 L' B' F D B' R' D2 U' L2 U' F' R 
3. 10.28 R F2 R L F' B D2 R B2 F2 U' B' R F' U D' L' D' F2 R U R D2 U B2 
4. 9.37 U L U B2 U2 R2 F B R2 L2 F2 R' L' D2 L' D' L2 R B L' R2 B2 U D2 B' 
5. 8.40 U2 R' U2 L' U' D' L U' D' F' U2 L U D2 R2 F2 L' D B F2 U L F' B' L2 
6. 8.40 F D R2 F D U' L2 R D' U L' R' D F' L2 D B R2 D2 U' R2 F D2 L R 
7. (10.35) U L R2 F2 D' F B U D2 L2 U' B L2 F2 D' F' R' D' L2 D' F U2 D' B2 U 
*8. 8.10 R' L F B' R' L F D2 F D2 F' B U2 L2 F R L2 U' B D R' U2 D2 L' B 
9. 8.65 D' F2 R' L' U L2 F R2 U' L' F B D' B L' D2 B R2 L' F2 D' B2 F' U' B' 
10. 7.88 F' U2 B2 L B' R F B' U' D' L2 U D2 R' U R' U' F U' F' U F' D B2 F2 
11. 9.93 R' D U B' R2 D' F2 R2 U' F' L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' B' D' R U2 B' R' U2 D 
12. (7.43) R2 L B2 L2 R' B' F2 R2 F L' B F U' D B' F2 D R' L2 B' U2 D' F' R' F2*


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 10, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 8.05, 9.35, 10.28, 9.37, 8.40, 8.40, (10.35), 8.10, 8.65, 7.88, 9.93, (7.43) = 8.84 avg12 and 8.21 avg5


 
Stooooppppp iiiittttt


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 10, 2011)

2x2
Grrrrrr so close:
1.77, (1.66), (4.15+), 2.50, 1.83 = 2.06
Would've been 1.91 PB without +2.

Edit: Finally a new PB! Only 0.02 faster though, still incredibly slow.
2.83, 1.78, 1.72, 2.05, (4.63), 2.55, 3.58, 2.46, 2.16, 2.50, (1.63), 2.16 = 2.38
Pretty good average, though scrambles were really easy. Done at 1am.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.00
1. (8.12) B' L' R2 D2 R' L U2 B' R B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F B' U F2 R' U L B U B D2 
2. 9.60 U2 F2 D2 F' B U2 B' L U' B2 R' L F L2 R' F2 R' B' R D2 U2 L' D' U B2 
3. 9.44 B R F D2 L' B' L U L' U L F' R' B F D' L R2 B U2 D' L B D R' 
4. 10.80 D2 L2 B' F' D R' F2 D' U R U' D2 L2 D2 R B' L B2 U2 B' D2 U2 L U B' 
5. 11.06 L U2 F' D' F2 B2 D' B2 U2 L U R2 L' B2 U' F2 R' B' D2 F R' B' L2 B2 D 
6. 10.28 L2 U D2 F2 L' D2 B' R2 F B2 R F B2 R' D U2 B' F' L' B2 R U' F D' B 
7. (11.34) U' F R2 B L2 U2 F' U2 D2 B2 L U L' R F' L2 U2 D B L2 F D2 L' F' D 
8. 8.75 D' L F U' B2 U L D U' F' R U2 F' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B' F2 R2 U D' 
9. 10.79 F' L' D' R D F' R F2 L' R U F U D' L2 F L R' U' L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 
10. 9.88 R2 U2 D' B2 L' U2 D' R B2 D' U' F U R L B' R' U D B R2 B' U' B2 U2 
11. 10.25 F2 B' U' B D2 L R2 U' R U' L2 B2 L' U' D2 L2 R' U2 L' B' L2 B' U' D2 L 
12. 9.19 L2 U R F' B R' D' F' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 D U' F' L U' B2 D' R F' B D2 L 

I can still kinda cube :3

Also 8.90 avg5 and 10.70 avg50


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 10, 2011)

You stopped? :/


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not really but I haven't been doing lotsa solves due to life. Probably <50 solves per week..and I was hating my cube. Was averaging like 11-12 before today


----------



## emolover (Jun 10, 2011)

Average: 2:33.47

2:50.55, 2:36.58, 2:16.25, 2:31.04, 2:21.81, 2:47.17, 2:31.67, 2:44.74, 2:34.81, 2:12.57, 3:11.59, 2:20.03

Woot, PB!!!


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 10, 2011)

3x3 avg12:

Average: 13.65
Standard Deviation: 1.39
Best Time: 11.22
Worst Time: 17.00+
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	14.72	B' D U' L' B2 F' U2 L' D B2 L' R U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L' R U' F U2 B2 F2 L2
2.	11.84	B2 F2 U' L2 R D2 U' R' F2 L2 D U' L2 B' D2 U F D' L' D R2 D2 U B2 F'
3.	13.02	B' R B L2 R2 B' F L2 R2 D U2 B U2 L' R' D U2 L R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B'
4.	13.43	B' F' R' B2 D' L' R' B' F2 D' U' L D L' B F2 L D' B2 L2 R B' F' D U'
5.	13.83	L2 B L' R2 D' L' F R U' L' D' R2 B2 F R' U B F D U2 L D B D2 F2
6.	11.69	D' U2 L' D' F D' L U2 B2 U2 B2 F D' B D' U2 F2 D B L' U' F2 D U' L
7.	15.31	F U R' D' L2 R' B' D L U' B U2 B' D' L' D2 U2 B D U R2 B2 D2 F2 D
8.	12.78	R B D' U L2 U2 L' R2 F R U2 B2 F L R2 B' F' L B' F L' R D' F' L
9.	(17.00+)	D' U2 L D U F D2 B' F' D U2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 B L' R D2 U' B' L U' B'
10.	12.97	D' L2 R' B' D2 U B D U2 L R' F R2 D2 L D2 B2 F' D B' D' U' L2 R' B
11.	16.91+	L2 R' D' L D' U2 F L' D' L2 D U B' L2 R' B F' D F L F U L' R2 U
12.	(11.22)	U2 R2 D' L2 B' F' R B2 F' D' F2 R2 F2 U' F U' L2 R' F R' U B U2 R' F




EDIT:

3x3 avg5:

Average: 12.58
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 11.50
Worst Time: 13.71
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	11.76	L' R2 D2 U' R' D' R' B F L' D2 U' L' F' R' D' U2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 D' F D
2.	(13.71)	U' F D U B' D2 B2 L D' B' L' B' F' R2 D R F U B2 F' L' R2 F D2 R2
3.	13.12	L2 R2 D2 U' B R2 F2 D B F U2 F2 D U2 L R B' L2 R B D B F' U2 B
4.	12.87	R F2 D2 L R2 U2 B R' U' F R' B2 D B' R2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' D' U'
5.	(11.50)	U R F U2 L' D' B' F R' D' L2 R2 D' R2 U' B R U2 B2 F R F' L' U' F2



11.50 was PLL skip


----------



## Escher (Jun 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 8.04
1. 7.06 L2 U2 B U2 F R2 D F D' R U B L2 R D' L D' F L' B' R' F' R' B F2 
2. 7.37 B2 D L2 F D' B U L U' F' R' L F' L2 F U2 B2 D R F B' U B' R D' 
3. 6.88 R U B' U' F' L' R' D' L D' R2 D L2 U2 L' R B2 F L R B D R U' R 
4. 9.27 B' L B R F' L' F L D B F' U2 B2 R2 F' R' U2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 F R2 U' 
5. 6.75 U2 B2 F L2 R2 D U F' R' B2 R' L2 B R' U2 L D2 B' L2 R' F' B2 D2 R' F 
6. 8.79 F2 L' B' F' R D2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U D2 B D R B R2 D' F' B D2 L2 F' U2 
7. (5.73) B U2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D L B' U2 B F' D2 U2 F B' D' R' U L2 D2 B' L U 
8. 8.20 U' L2 F U R' F L F2 U' F R' D F' L2 F B2 R L' F' D R' F L B D 
9. (9.55) F' R2 U B2 F2 D2 B' F' L' R D2 U' B2 L2 D' F' D F' B2 R2 U F' U' R' D2 
10. 8.22 U2 D2 F' U2 D' B2 D2 F U F' R2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R B' R B2 R' L' F U L' 
11. 9.20 B' R' L F' L2 D' B2 R' B' L F' B2 R' F D2 U' R F' U2 L2 U B2 U R2 U2 
12. 8.70 U' F' L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D' F' L U2 F D' B' D2 R U D' R U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 F2

OH MY GOD SO CLOSE

super lucksack average, first two are OLL skips, the 2 6s are easy x-crosses, 5.73 is sune U2 LL, 9.55 is super sucky f2l with wide antisune PLL skip...

The 8.22 was an N perm with a cross mistake.

7.10 avg 5 first 5 solves.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 10, 2011)

Rowan you sure you didn't accidentally pick up a pyraminx instead of a 3x3

 that's just crazy


----------



## Julian (Jun 10, 2011)

Well this just looks silly now.

Average of 12: 16.26
1. 14.85 L' B' R' D2 F2 B' D2 F L2 U' R U' B2 R U' F2 R F2 D2 U R D2 F B' U2 
2. 16.66 D2 R2 B U' R' U R2 U' L2 R2 D2 R U F2 B R' D2 U' B2 D2 L' R2 U D F' 
3. 18.27 D B2 L' F' L B R' L' F2 R2 D L' F2 D U F2 B2 U' F L2 F2 U' D2 B U' 
4. 14.75 L' D R2 L U L' D U R' B' L2 B' U' L2 F2 B2 D F2 B' L2 R2 U' F2 L R2 
5. 15.86 L2 U B' F L' F D2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 F' L' B' U L' U' D2 B2 L U2 F2 R 
6. 14.53 F R' B2 D' F D2 R' B' F2 L B' D' U2 L U' B2 R2 D2 L U L B' F' R L 
7. 15.84 D B' L2 U2 F2 U' D L2 R D' R L B' L2 U' F B2 R' U L' B2 L U' B D2 
8. 15.61 U' L R' B2 D' B L' F R2 F L' U D2 F L D' U' L' D' U F2 D2 U2 L' B 
9. (19.10) D R2 D U' B' U R2 L' U F2 L F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 D2 L' B F2 D2 L U R' 
10. 17.94 R L D U' R2 L2 U2 F B2 U R' L F R2 B' R' F2 R' U2 L U' L B2 D2 L' 
11. (14.52) F R2 F D R' D' U L2 F' L' D2 F D' L' F' L' B2 L' U2 D2 F' R2 U' D2 B' 
12. 18.32 L B2 U' L2 U F2 D U2 R' U D' F U F2 B U2 D B F2 U' R D F R L2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 10, 2011)

Average of 5: (14.62), (11.01), 12.83, 14.30, 12.35 = 13.16 PB
Average of 12: 12.94, (20.82), 14.21, 14.64, 14.30, 15.60, 14.94, 14.62, (11.01), 12.83, 14.30, 12.35 = 14.07 PB

(3x3)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 8.04
> 1. 7.06 L2 U2 B U2 F R2 D F D' R U B L2 R D' L D' F L' B' R' F' R' B F2
> 2. 7.37 B2 D L2 F D' B U L U' F' R' L F' L2 F U2 B2 D R F B' U B' R D'
> 3. 6.88 R U B' U' F' L' R' D' L D' R2 D L2 U2 L' R B2 F L R B D R U' R
> ...


 
WTF

I can't believe you had two COUNTING 6s and you didn't sub 8. Sub 8 next time, okay?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

timed all 42 2x2 CLLs. Got 23 sub-1. Slightly over half. Meh.

0.41 F R U R' U' F' (U set)
0.47 R U' L' U R' U' L (Sune set)
0.54 R' U L U' R U L' (Antisune set)
0.57 R' U' R U' R' U2 R (Antisune set)
0.63 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 (H set)
0.64 R U R' U R U2 R' (Sune set)
0.65 R U R' U' R' F R F' (T set)
0.67 R U R' U' y L' U L (T set)
0.74 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (L set)
0.81 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (Pi set)
0.82 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (Antisune set)
0.82 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F (Sune set)
0.82 L' U' L' U R U' L U (L set)
0.86 R' U R U2 R2 F R F' R (T set)
0.89 R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' (Pi set)
0.90 F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L (Antisune set)
0.93 (z') U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' (U set)
0.93 (x) U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' (Sune set)
0.93 R' U' R U' y R' U R' U' R U' R (Sune set)
0.95 R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R (H set)
0.97 L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R (T set)
0.99 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 (L set)
0.99 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (H set)
1.00 (x) U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' R2 (T perm)
1.01 R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R (Pi set)
1.03 (x) U' R U' R U R' U F U' (U set)
1.08 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' (L set)
1.10 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' (Pi set)
1.10 R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' (Pi set)
1.10 R2 U R U2 L' U R2 U' L (Antisune set)
1.12 R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 (L set)
1.13 F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' (T set)
1.20 R2 F2 R U R' F U' R U R2 (U set)
1.21 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 (H set)
1.23 R' U R' U R U' R D R' U R (Antisune set)
1.24 R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' (Sune set)
1.24 L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2 (L set)
1.26 R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 (Y perm)
1.27 R U2 R' U x R' U2 R U' R' U2 R (U set)
1.28 R' F2 R U' R U2 R' F R U2 R' (U set)
1.33 R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' (T set)
1.36 L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L F' L' F (Pi set)


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> WTF
> 
> I can't believe you had two COUNTING 6s and you didn't sub 8. Sub 8 next time, okay?


 
Don't worry I've had many creys already over this fact ;_;


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got a 9.78 with Roux - sadly this time not on camera (like my 9.88). It feels amazing to get my second sub-10 - I never really thought I would ever get these kinds of solves. This one was pretty easy/lucky though, due to easy to form blocks and a CMLL skip:

Scramble: R' L2 B2 R F D B' U L U B L2 B' L' D L U' F' U D2 B F2 U2 R' B2

y'
L U2 y L' U L
U' M U M' U2 L U' L'
r U r' y M' U' M y'
U' M2 M' U M' U2 M' U M'
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U'

Oh and I also got a 15.65 AO12 yesterday. I'm finally seeing some improvement.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

2x2
CLL

3.35, 3.63, (7.77), 3.42, 3.35, 4.56, 2.96, 3.11, 4.37, 4.48, 2.89, (2.86) = *3.61 avg12 PB*

4.77, 5.23, 3.37, 3.83, 2.57, 5.31, 3.49, 3.68, 4.22, 4.36, 3.08, 3.35, 3.63, (7.77), 3.42, 3.35, 4.56, 2.96, 3.11, 4.37, 4.48, 2.89, 2.86, 4.46, 5.24, 4.95, 2.81, 4.98, 4.44, 3.92, 2.86, 4.64, 4.21, 4.75, 4.75, 4.93, 4.80, 4.73, 4.34, 6.19, 4.53, 2.48, 2.71, 4.75, 5.27, (1.80), 4.37, 4.09, 4.29, 4.18, 3.22, 4.57, 4.90, 2.91, 4.56, 3.94, 4.22, 3.34, 4.99, 3.11, 3.97, 3.79, 5.81, 3.54, 3.93, 3.82, 5.55, 5.72, 4.75, 4.41, 5.11, 4.26, 4.70, 3.71, 4.52, 6.99, 5.81, 4.58, 3.88, 4.67, 3.13, 4.21, 4.55, 2.94, 2.45, 4.81, 4.74, 3.06, 4.04, 3.58, 4.15, 4.78, 3.45, 3.15, 4.40, 3.71, 2.59, 3.92, 3.19, 3.43 = *4.12 avg100 PB*

overall 4.22 avg198

my rate of improvement right now is just plain silly. Two days ago 4.79 avg100, yesterday 4.39 avg100, and now today 4.12 avg100. Lol 

Well, my CLL PB's have completely surpassed my Ortega PB's now.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 11, 2011)

At last some movement on 3x3. pb Ao5 had stood since 26th May and Ao12 since 20th May.

New PBs:-
Ao5: 21.64
Ao12: 22.67



Spoiler



Average of 5: 21.64
1. 20.53 F R' B2 L2 D' U B L2 F B D2 F2 L' D' R' B' L B' D L2 U2 L' R' B R 
2. 23.02 D B2 L2 R F' L2 U2 D2 B2 F U2 L U2 B L' U B U2 R2 B' L D' F B' L 
3. (32.71) B2 F' D2 R2 B L B' U' R L2 U2 B L D L B2 D U2 L2 F D F' U L D' 
4. 21.36 F2 B' L' B R' B' D' B' U' D R2 F2 U R2 L2 F D B U' D2 F' U' L2 D R' 
5. (19.04) F2 D U' B2 L' R D L R B' U B2 U2 L' B L' D' R F2 U B' L2 F2 D' B





Spoiler



Average of 12: 22.67
1. 24.22 R U2 F2 D B R D' F' R2 L' F2 B U' D2 B' F' D' R F2 U' B R2 D2 U R 
2. 24.48 L2 D2 U B' L F2 L2 B2 R2 B D F' U R2 B2 L2 B' D F2 R U F2 B2 D F' 
3. 23.53 B2 F2 U L2 B' F' L2 R' B U' B2 D2 R L U' B' L' R2 D' B' R B2 U' D' L' 
4. 22.01 R D2 L2 F2 L' F L' U R' D2 B' D' L2 R' U2 L' B' U' B U' D' L' R' U' L 
5. 21.36 U2 L' R' F' B2 R U D' F' D U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 D' R D L D' F U' D2 F 
6. 21.81 D2 B' U2 R' U' D2 L' R F D' R' F' R2 U F' L2 R F' D' F2 L2 D2 L' U' D 
7. 24.40 D2 L' F U' B L' U R B2 F' U L U' R' B2 L' D2 L2 R2 F' R B D2 U' R 
8. 20.53 F R' B2 L2 D' U B L2 F B D2 F2 L' D' R' B' L B' D L2 U2 L' R' B R 
9. 23.02 D B2 L2 R F' L2 U2 D2 B2 F U2 L U2 B L' U B U2 R2 B' L D' F B' L 
10. (32.71) B2 F' D2 R2 B L B' U' R L2 U2 B L D L B2 D U2 L2 F D F' U L D' 
11. 21.36 F2 B' L' B R' B' D' B' U' D R2 F2 U R2 L2 F D B U' D2 F' U' L2 D R' 
12. (19.04) F2 D U' B2 L' R D L R B' U B2 U2 L' B L' D' R F2 U B' L2 F2 D' B



EDIT: and a 21.46 Ao5



Spoiler



1. 24.24 R' B2 D U' R D' B U2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' R' D2 R' D' L' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 
2. (27.77) B D' L D R2 D F L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' B' L' B' R2 L F' B L U' B2 U2 D 
3. (18.42) L2 B2 F D F2 B R L F2 R' D U' R' L D' F B2 R2 B L2 U R2 F2 D2 L 
4. 20.06 D2 L' R D' F R L' U' L' F D' B R2 L2 D2 R D' U' R F B D2 U' L' B 
5. 20.08 B2 F' D' R2 L2 U2 D' F R D L D2 R L2 D2 L2 F2 L D' L' R' F B R D'



EDIT: And a new fullstep PB 

1. 17.41 U D B' R' D' F2 U F L' R2 U2 B2 U F' L' F D L' F B U' R F2 L F


----------



## Mal (Jun 11, 2011)

Just broke my 3x3 single 4 times today: In the morning I got 27.96 then after having a hamburger for lunch I got 26 seconds, then after having dinner I got 25.8 seconds then just then I got a PLL skip: 23.24 seconds.By the way all my PB's except 23.24 were non-lucky solves! So the 23.24 was my only PB with a PLL skip!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 11, 2011)

my lucky pb (in comp [12.78]) is slower than my non lucky (in comp [12.47])


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 11, 2011)

1. 1:18.93 u D2 R2 u2 U' R' u U L U' B' D' R u L' B U L2 f2 B U L2 D' r2 L f D f' F2 U' L' U2 f2 u' B L R B' F D 

With K4. Not a good solve in reality, but my fastest with K4 since I started practicing it (around noon EST today).

::EDIT:: Six solves later... 1. 1:16.60 U' D F' D f2 R2 L f2 u2 L2 F f U' B U' L2 B D' f D' F' R' r' L D r' R' u' U2 R2 U r U D2 B f2 u2 L D u2


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I need to get new batteries for my timer... I guess I could use my computer, but I like the stackmat...

well I won't be beating any of my pbs anyway, I just switched to roux cuz its more fun.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 11, 2011)

Got sub-20 with lbl method!!!


----------



## bwronski (Jun 11, 2011)

27.91 with Roux. Averaging around 40 a day after learning.


----------



## adfoote (Jun 11, 2011)

I just got my first ever sub 20 avg of 100. I'm doing 128 solves a day in order to do ten thousand total by the time nationals come around, and I think I just punched through the sub20 barrier.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 11, 2011)

Statistics for 06-11-2011 14:46:21

Average: 13.82
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 10.87
Worst Time: 15.55
Individual Times:
1.	(10.87)	L2 D U' R' U' L U F' D' U' F' U B F2 D U2 L R U B2 F2 D' U2 F U	LOOOOL. 11 June 2011
2.	12.80	D2 F' L2 F L' R' U L' R' U2 B F' U L R' B L D2 U2 F' D U' B' F' U' Are you serious?
3.	(15.55)	B D U B2 D2 R2 D' B' D' F R D U2 F2 R' U' B' F' L D2 B' U R U F'
4.	14.87	L' F' D2 U L2 R2 U2 L R D L R U2 R' D U2 B' L R' D B' R D' F' L2
5.	14.48	D' U L2 R2 D2 U2 R' B D2 B' D' U' L2 R' D' B2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 D' U' F' D
6.	12.76	L' R U L B2 F2 L F' D U2 B' D U2 L2 B' U2 L R2 U B2 F2 L' R U' B	You cannot be serious.
7.	13.38	L2 D2 F' R' D' B2 D' U' F2 U' F' D2 R' B F U' R B' D U2 F L R' F D'
8.	14.75	U L2 R2 F R2 F U' L' D U B2 F2 D L R D L U B2 F2 U' B F2 R F2
9.	12.25	B2 L' R B F2 L F2 R D U L B' F' L' R' F2 L2 B' D' U L' R2 D' U2 R PLL skip!
10.	13.73	D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L R D2 L R U2 F' D2 U R2 F U' L2 F2 D' U2 L'
11.	14.60	B' F' L2 R D U2 B F D2 U F2 U2 L' R' D U B2 F2 D2 B U' L' B' L2 B2
12.	14.60	F' L B D' L2 R' B2 L2 B' R2 F' D' U2 F' U' B D L2 R' D2 B2 D' U B' F'


----------



## tx789 (Jun 12, 2011)

2x2 avg 100: 7.99 last pb 8.70

2x2x2 cube
12/06/2011 11:06:20 AM - 12:28:54 PM

Mean: 7.99
Standard deviation: 1.75
Best Time: 3.58
Worst Time: 11.93

Best average of 5: 5.47
7-11 - (10.83) 4.56 7.37 (3.58) 4.48

Best average of 12: 7.07
10-21 - (3.58) 4.48 9.58 7.18 11.08 (11.63) 6.38 6.88 6.24 7.60 5.99 5.33



Spoiler



1. 11.36 U2 R2 U R2 U R' F R U
2. 7.02 F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U2
3. 9.74 F' R' F U' R U R2 F2 U'
4. 11.82 U' R F2 R F' U R' U2 R2
5. 11.54 R F2 R' U F' U' R2 F2 U2
6. 9.00 F U R' U R2 U' R F' R2 U'
7. 10.83 F U' R' F2 U R U2 R U'
8. 4.56 R2 F' U' R2 F R' F2
9. 7.37 R' F U2 F' U R' F2 U
10. 3.58 U R F2 R F R2 U2 R' U2
11. 4.48 U' F U' R2 U2 R' F2 R2
12. 9.58 R U' F2 U R' F R2
13. 7.18 R F2 U F' U' R' U R U2
14. 11.08 R2 U F R' F2 U2 R' U2
15. 11.63 F2 U F2 R F' R2 F' U F' U'
16. 6.38 F' U2 F' R' U' F R2 F R' U
17. 6.88 U2 F' R U' R' F2 R2
18. 6.24 F' U' F U F' U2 F R U'
19. 7.60 F R' U2 F R2 F U F U2
20. 5.99 R2 F2 R' F R U F' R'
21. 5.33 U' R2 U F2 R' U R' F U'
22. 9.51 R F' R' U2 F U' F' R' F'
23. 3.78 F U2 F2 U' F' R U
24. 9.07 F U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F'
25. 7.99 F U' R' F' U F2 R' F R' U'
26. 6.90 U2 F' R U2 F' U' F U' R
27. 9.53 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 F U F2 U'
28. 8.46 U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U2 F
29. 6.14 F' R U' R2 F2 U R' F' U
30. 6.86 U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R'
31. 11.41 R' U' F' R2 U F R'
32. 6.07 F U2 F' U F2 U2 F' R F2 U'
33. 6.48 U' F' R2 F U2 F U' R2
34. 7.08 U R F' R' U F R2 U'
35. 8.18 U2 R F' R2 U F' R U2 R
36. 7.20 F' U F2 R' U' R2 F U2 F2 R'
37. 6.20 F U' F2 R2 U F' R' F2
38. 9.00 U F R2 U' F2 U' F' U' R'
39. 7.22 R2 U F2 R' U F' R U2 R U'
40. 9.13 F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
41. 10.57 U2 R2 F U' F U2 F' R' U
42. 5.49 U' F2 R' U' R' U R' F U2
43. 6.84 F R' F2 R U' R U R' U2
44. 11.93 F' U' R F R' U R' F2 R'
45. 8.02 R2 U' F U R' F R' F' U
46. 11.33 F U' R2 F2 U2 F' U R' U2
47. 6.98 U' R2 F U' F R2 F R' U'
48. 6.92 F2 U' R F2 U' F U F' U2
49. 8.45 U F' R F' U2 R' U'
50. 9.56 R' U R U R2 F' R' F2 R U2
51. 7.54 R U F' U2 F U' R F' R2 U
52. 8.06 U2 F' U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
53. 9.29 U R' U2 F U2 F U2 R' U'
54. 9.60 U' R F2 R' F R' U2 F2 R
55. 7.87 R2 U F2 U' F R U' F2
56. 7.75 R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2
57. 6.48 F U2 F2 U' F' U2 R F' U
58. 8.89 U R' F2 R F U' R F2
59. 8.91 F R' F' U2 R F' R' F' U2
60. 7.32 U' R U2 F' U R' F U' R U'
61. 6.78 R F2 R U' F' R U' R U2
62. 5.87 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' F U
63. 8.74 F' U R' U' F R' U' F U'
64. 6.37 U' R' F U2 F2 R
65. 7.29 U2 R' F2 R' U F' U F
66. 9.74 F' U R' U' F U' F R2 F2 U'
67. 6.98 U' F' R2 U2 F R F U F'
68. 6.92 F2 U' F R' F R' U2 R' U2
69. 7.44 U' R U2 F R F2 U2 R2 F' U2
70. 8.26 U F2 R' U2 R U2 R U2
71. 6.64 R' F U' F U' R' F U'
72. 8.27 U2 F R' F R2 F R'
73. 5.31 U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U
74. 6.43 R F R2 U' F U' R U2
75. 7.16 F R' F U' F2 U R' F'
76. 8.19 R F2 U2 F' R' F R' U F2 U'
77. 10.04 R F' R F' R U' F2 U F U2
78. 7.08 F2 R2 U2 F' U R' F R2 F'
79. 8.28 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F R2
80. 9.99 F U F2 R2 F' U' R F2 U2
81. 7.64 R2 U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' F2 U'
82. 7.96 F U' F U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2
83. 9.03 R U' R2 F U F R2 U
84. 7.91 U F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F U
85. 8.62 F' U R2 U R' F' U' F2 U
86. 9.73 F2 R F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
87. 9.83 U' F2 U' F R F2 R2 F' U' R'
88. 7.49 R' U2 F2 U R' U2 R F2 U
89. 7.15 U F R' F2 U R' F U2 F' U'
90. 9.67 U R F2 U' F' R' F2 U R2
91. 9.15 R2 U2 F' R F' R2 U2 F U
92. 7.38 R' U R2 F' R' F' R'
93. 6.93 U F R' F2 R F' R F' U'
94. 6.51 R2 U' R U' F' R U2 F' R'
95. 8.34 F' R F2 U' F' U' R2 F U'
96. 7.98 F R2 U R' F' R F' R
97. 9.03 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
98. 8.64 R F R2 U' F' U' F R' U2
99. 6.79 R2 F R' F2 U R F' R' F'
100. 8.17 R' U2 F R' U F' U' R U


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 12, 2011)

New PB avg. of 5: *16.23*

1.15.74 
2. 17.06
3. 15.90 
4. (23.45) 
5. (15.59) 

Of course, I butchered the avg. of 12.


----------



## bwronski (Jun 12, 2011)

PB Average of 5 and 12!! with Roux

number of times: 12/12
best time: 27.34
worst time: 43.48

current avg5: 35.92 (σ = 2.60)
best avg5: 32.62 (σ = 1.75)

current avg12: 34.81 (σ = 3.89)
best avg12: 34.81 (σ = 3.89)

31.06, 37.13, 33.67, 43.48, 30.03, 30.60, 34.87, 42.96, 32.38, 38.56, 36.83, 27.34

Average was 35.34 without the 27.34 so it was clutch for sub 35.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2011)

57.66 nl Team BLD with LouisCormier


----------



## pappas (Jun 12, 2011)

9.31 NL 3x3 single with v perm and 116-6 domination on terminal in mw2.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 9.31 NL 3x3 single with v perm and 116-6 domination on terminal in mw2.



0.12s to my PB  and NICE on MW2


----------



## pappas (Jun 12, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> 0.12s to my PB  and NICE on MW2


 
Thx.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

Pappas, is that a pb? If so, lolslow


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Jun 12, 2011)

avg of 5: 9.59... (13.50), 10.04, (8.69), 9.18, 9.55 - pb
avg of 12: 9.83... 9.84, 11.33, 9.91, 8.73, 10.45, 9.62, 9.60, (13.50), 10.04, (8.69), 9.18, 9.55 - pb
im happy


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice Luke!


----------



## pappas (Jun 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Pappas, is that a pb? If so, lolslow


 
No my NL pb is mid 8 and lucky is 7.8x. Also good job luke. Good to see you cubing again.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

Luke, crazy fast :tu
At least a sub 10 single at MWO ok?


----------



## nccube (Jun 12, 2011)

9.36 avg12 in clock filmed


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Some nice singles at competition this weekend

3x3 OH 15.16 PLL skip..would've been sub-15 if I didn't get nervous during U2 AUF
4x4 47.59 single and mid 53 avg..somehow managed to improve my avg slightly after not touching my 4x4 for a few months
2x2 single 3.18 lol
2 full step sub-10 3x3 singles


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 12, 2011)

lol 2x2 single PB on video
0.56  with stackmat.
Scramble was R2 F' U2 R' F' R U' R' U' R' U'.
Solution was R' U' R'.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Some nice singles at competition this weekend
> 
> 3x3 OH 15.16 PLL skip..would've been sub-15 if I didn't get nervous during U2 AUF
> 4x4 47.59 single and mid 53 avg..somehow managed to improve my avg slightly after not touching my 4x4 for a few months
> ...


At the same competition I got a 45.09 4x4 average and an almost sub 40 single


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

59s is not almost sub 40 nub


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> 59s is not almost sub 40 nub


 41 is almost sub 40.  And I consider 'wouldvebeensub40ifnotfor2pops' as almost sub 40


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 12, 2011)

What 3x3 averages did you both get?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 12, 2011)

11.72 for me, 11.82 for Amos. Both could have been faster


----------



## clincr (Jun 12, 2011)

Average of 5: 11.81
1. 11.95 R U R' F2 L' B D' R2 D R2 U F2 B2 L2 R' D2 B L B2 L2 F B R2 D L 
2. 11.61 L2 F2 B' R2 L' U D' R2 L' U' B D2 F B2 R B F' D2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 R F' 
3. (13.83) F2 U2 L' B' D2 B' D L2 U' D B' L D2 U F' R' L U2 D' B2 D L' R' F2 L' 
4. 11.86 L2 R D2 L2 U' R' F R L2 F2 U' D' R2 U' D2 L' D2 F' B2 U2 F2 U D2 L' B' 
5. (11.03) U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D F2 R2 D B' F2 L2 D' B L2 F' B L' F' U B R2 D' L


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 12, 2011)

clincr said:


> Average of 5: 11.81
> 1. 11.95 R U R' F2 L' B D' R2 D R2 U F2 B2 L2 R' D2 B L B2 L2 F B R2 D L
> 2. 11.61 L2 F2 B' R2 L' U D' R2 L' U' B D2 F B2 R B F' D2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 R F'
> 3. (13.83) F2 U2 L' B' D2 B' D L2 U' D B' L D2 U F' R' L U2 D' B2 D L' R' F2 L'
> ...


 
Grrrr 0.1 faster than me, I will have to beat this.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

After months of not doing 2x2s, I just did an avg of 100 and got 5.86!!! improvement for me 
best time: 0.99 (sub-1 !!!!)
worst time: 13.37 (dropped the cube )


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 12, 2011)

> After months of not doing 2x2s, I just did an avg of 100 and got 5.86!!! improvement for me
> best time: 0.99 (sub-1 !!!!)
> worst time: 13.37 (dropped the cube )


Sub-5 next comp okay.

Edit- 2x2 2.55 average of 12 with stackmat.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 12, 2011)

12.47 avg100



Spoiler



11.19, 13.78, 12.59, 12.70, 13.99, 14.44, 13.82, 12.45, 12.58, 9.52, 11.40, 13.87, 13.52, 11.99, 12.66, 13.24, 12.38, 14.99, 10.73, 11.77, 12.15, 12.54, 11.93, 12.57, 14.63, 14.16, 11.18, 12.73, 13.95, 11.34, 12.62, 12.69, 11.71, 14.14, 10.52, 12.97, 10.77, 12.79, 14.63, 10.46, 12.85, 10.67, 13.88, 13.70, 13.57, 15.53, 13.94, 12.03, 10.91, 10.52, 11.36, 13.61, 12.18, 12.33, 11.16, 12.99, 12.02, 10.97, 12.80, 12.03, 12.79, 13.06, 14.16, 12.59, 12.58, 12.52, 11.82, 13.02, 12.29, 10.29, 12.02, 8.98, 14.21, 12.27, 13.66, 13.17, 12.70, 13.24, 13.28, 12.96, 11.61, 9.51, 12.92, 13.51, 12.56, 13.91, 13.66, 12.23, 9.15, 12.36, 14.05, 10.07, 10.81, 11.93, 12.01, 12.53, 11.47, 14.14, 12.47, 10.72


all of the sub 10's are full step


----------



## EricReese (Jun 12, 2011)

16.41 15.59 13.87 17.81 9.68 DNF 17.36 16.26 16.78+ 16.62 15.73 -> *16.11 ao12*

Done on TTW

3rd ever sub 10, it was full step. J perm as PLL


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 12, 2011)

lol I actually just did a bit of OH practice

34.85, 35.50, 34.07, 32.46, 26.73, 40.39, 29.48, 37.07, 36.44, 31.20, 33.79, 33.05, 31.70, 36.85, 31.96, 29.64, 33.93, 33.26, 32.28, 40.10, 38.33, 38.28, 25.62, 36.34, 38.96 = 34.19 avg25

(26.73), (40.39), 29.48, 37.07, 36.44, 31.20, 33.79, 33.05, 31.70, 36.85, 31.96, 29.64 = 33.12 avg12

34.07, 32.46, (26.73), (40.39), 29.48 = 32.00 avg5

25.62 best single

loool I'm so slow


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 12, 2011)

OH:

14.46 (EPLL skip) (Just a simple 3 corner cycle for LL)
14.77 (EPLL skip)
18.20
15.79
14.86
18.57
19.58
19.98
21.30
13.50 (EPLL skip)
16.93
20.51

15.13 avg of 5 and 17.37 avg of 12


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 12, 2011)

PLEASE make a video.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 12, 2011)

D' F L F L F2 D2 R2 D' B D' L' R' D' U B L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B U' B2 U' 
Decided to try Roux after seeing BigGreen get an 8 yesterday.



Spoiler



z2
R S M' U' M
y U' R2 U2 D' R U' R' D U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
U M U M' U M U2 M' U M U M2 U' M2 U M2 U2



2nd block was a little too cfoplike. Still got a 15.


----------



## JyH (Jun 12, 2011)

PB Average of 5: 15.12



Spoiler



1. (13.91) R' L U2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 U B F' R' U' D2 R B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' R L' U2 R'
2. (17.10) B' U' F R2 F' B D R2 U L' R' D2 F' L' U' D' B' F2 L F D2 F L' F2 R'
3. 13.99 R' L2 F2 B2 U F U' F R' F R2 B2 L2 B F U2 D R2 D R' U' L' B2 U' R
4. 14.93 F D U' L2 R2 D R2 U' L R F' U' R' B2 D L2 F U2 F D F2 U L' F R
5. 16.45 U' B' L' U F' U2 R' L2 F R' U F' B R' L' F2 R B' U2 F R' B F R' B


----------



## Julian (Jun 12, 2011)

JackJ said:


> z2
> R S M' U' M
> y U' R2 U2 D' R U' R' D U' *R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R*
> U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
> U M U M' U M U2 M' U M U M2 U' M2 U M2 U2


M' U' r' U R

EDIT: Ohey same as mine^


----------



## JackJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, my mind was still in the fixation DF and DB edges needed to be preserved. lol


----------



## Vinny (Jun 12, 2011)

1:33.59 5x5 single.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2011)

Been doing a *lot* of 4x4.
50.38 with PLL parity, 21 Yaucentres, 14 Yauedges (7 pairing ), 15 Yau333 (really nice for me)
And 1:00.77 average of 5. Close xD.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2011)

F L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L' U' L U D' L2 D' F2 B2 R' L2 B2 D L' F D' F' B

y L F L F R' D R D'
U' L U' L2 U L U y L U L'
U R U R'
U2 y' R U' R' U R' F R F'
U' L' U R U' L R U R U R U' R' U' R2

7.08
Cool cuz of time and cancellations. :3


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Anthony said:


> F L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L' U' L U D' L2 D' F2 B2 R' L2 B2 D L' F D' F' B
> 
> y L F L F R' D R D'
> U' L U' L2 U L U y L U L'
> ...


 
That time is cursed.
In other news I just got a PB sub 16 average of 5 
Average of 5: 15.83
1. 15.91 F2 U D' R B' F R' D2 L U L F L2 U B' F2 R2 F2 B' R U2 F L F B' 
2. 15.35 D B2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R' F' B R' U2 L2 R2 D2 R' L' F' U' B2 D F2 D R F' 
3. (18.08) U2 B2 R F2 R2 B R L2 U R2 U' B2 L' F' D U2 R2 U F2 D F B' R D U 
4. 16.23 F R L' U2 F' L' D' R F2 L D2 B2 U D B2 R' D' R2 F' B2 U' F2 U R2 L' 
5. (13.60) U L2 F B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F B L2 U B L2 R2 F' U2 D B L B U B U' D2
Just finished an average of 12 It's also PB
Average of 12: 17.19
1. 15.91 F2 U D' R B' F R' D2 L U L F L2 U B' F2 R2 F2 B' R U2 F L F B' 
2. 15.35 D B2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R' F' B R' U2 L2 R2 D2 R' L' F' U' B2 D F2 D R F' 
3. 18.08 U2 B2 R F2 R2 B R L2 U R2 U' B2 L' F' D U2 R2 U F2 D F B' R D U 
4. 16.23 F R L' U2 F' L' D' R F2 L D2 B2 U D B2 R' D' R2 F' B2 U' F2 U R2 L' 
5. (13.60) U L2 F B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F B L2 U B L2 R2 F' U2 D B L B U B U' D2 
6. 19.25 F L D2 B2 D U F' U' L D B2 R F L2 D' F' D' F U2 D2 R2 F' B2 U2 D 
7. 19.81 U B U F' B U' D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 B2 L' R2 B2 U' B' U' D2 R' L' F L F' 
8. (20.01) B' U' F L U2 L2 R2 B F D2 R2 B F U R' D2 L R2 B U B' F' U' R F2 
9. 18.16 F2 B' U2 F2 L F' L' R' F2 R' L' D2 U' R2 D' U' L F2 R2 D L' U F2 L' D2 
10. 16.35 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B U' B F' D2 U' R2 B' D' L2 R' U' D R2 F' B U B2 
11. 16.86 B' D R2 L' F' U2 R F2 U R D R2 F2 D' L U2 R2 D' F2 L' U D B R D2 
12. 15.95 D2 U' B2 U' D2 L F2 B' R2 B2 D B2 R2 F U L' R' B' U' D' F' U2 D R U 
The 13 had a PLL skip.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 13, 2011)

Anthony said:


> F L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L' U' L U D' L2 D' F2 B2 R' L2 B2 D L' F D' F' B
> 
> y L F L F R' D *L'* D'
> U' L U' L2 U L U y L U L'
> ...


 
Fix'd


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Woot sub-20 Average of 50(I'm too lazy to do 100 right now)-18.30 
times:
15.91, 15.35, 18.08, 16.23, 13.60, 19.25, 19.81, 20.01, 18.16, 16.35, 16.86, 15.95, 20.63, 20.45, 17.18, 14.61, 17.30, 19.98, 21.26, 19.61, 17.78, 18.34, 17.05, 18.51, 20.96, 17.80, 18.48, 26.66, 18.31, 15.56, 17.75, 15.92, 23.71, 19.41, 19.00, 16.83, 21.13, 19.95, 17.52, 16.72, 19.48, 16.94, 18.81, 18.73, 19.16, 19.43, 13.28, 18.58, 18.27, 21.84
I feel really happy right now.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

LMAO I'm trying to sub 25 average with beginners method where is Dan Brown's tutorial and I see that I get an X-cross and I'm like OMG then a 2 corner edge pairing and then a quick f2l. I was so messed up and confused then I ended up with 11.89


----------



## Weston (Jun 13, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> LMAO I'm trying to sub 25 average with beginners method where is Dan Brown's tutorial and I see that I get an X-cross and I'm like OMG then a 2 corner edge pairing and then a quick f2l. I was so messed up and confused then I ended up with 11.89


 
OMG me too!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 13, 2011)

2.75, 2.21, 2.77, 2.05, 2.06, (1.58), 2.11, 2.56, 2.68, 2.33, (DNF(5.94)), 2.15 = 2.37 2x2 avg12, PB by 0.01


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 13, 2011)

3x3 avg12:

Average: 13.54
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 11.30
Worst Time: 17.59
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	11.30	L' D L' D2 L R' F2 R D' U B' L' U F' L2 B' F R' D2 F' D U' L2 F L
2.	12.94	B2 F2 R U2 L2 D U' B L2 B2 F' D' U B2 L' D' U2 L B D U2 L' R D2 F'
3.	15.15	L2 B F L2 R U F2 L R U2 L2 U2 R' B' R B D' U R2 B2 F' R2 D' B' F'
4.	12.63	B D B' U R' F2 R2 D L' D2 L' U2 R D F' L' B F2 D' F' R F2 L2 R' F2
5.	(17.59)	L D L R' F' L' R' B D' U' L' R F2 D2 U B D2 U2 F L2 R' B2 U2 B2 U'
6.	14.52	L' D' L2 R' F2 D U2 R B' F U2 B' L' R' B2 F' U B F2 L R2 U' L' B' F2
7.	(11.30)	L2 B' F L R U' L R' D' U' L2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' R' U2 B' D U B' F' L' U
8.	13.72	B D U B2 F' L D2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' L F D B F' L2 D B' R2 F2 R B D
9.	12.55	B' U2 B D2 U' R B2 D2 B' F' L B F2 L' R B F D2 L R F2 D U' L R2
10.	13.61	R' D U2 L2 R' D F2 R D2 L R2 D2 L' B2 D' U2 B' U' R F L' D F' U' L2
11.	15.71	D U2 F' D U L R D' U2 B F' D2 F' L2 R F' D2 B D B' F L R2 D' B2
12.	13.22	R D' U' F R' B D U2 L' F2 R D' F2 D L U' L' R U2 F L2 R B' F D'


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 13, 2011)

Hehe, 0.96 official Magic Single at Alania Open 2011 this weekend, first sub1 ever.

I sincerely didn't touch my magic at home since I got like 1.3x times. Practise through competitions rulez


----------



## APdRF (Jun 13, 2011)

Rubik's cube
13-jun-2011 18:54:14 - 20:35:47

*Mean: 17.98* -----> Sub-18!!!!  
Standard deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 14.07 -------> Full step!
Worst Time: 24.64

Best average of 5: 16.39 ---------------------> NO PB...  
13-17 - 15.91 15.52 (18.50) 17.73 (15.10)

*Best average of 12: 17.10* -----------------------> PB!!!   
31-42 - 17.95 16.26 17.31 15.36 17.09 18.06 17.41 16.77 16.66 (18.78) 18.10 (14.41)



Spoiler



1. 19.81 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R F R D' R2 U L' F R L2
2. 17.41 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 U L2 B2 R U2 B D B2 L D2 B2 F' D' U
3. 16.58 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B' U L' U' R B R' F' R2 D'
4. 16.28 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 F U B2 D2 F' R' D2 F2 L2 U2
5. 17.53 U2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D B R' L' F' L' B' D2 U' F' U L
6. 21.52 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B' R' B' R F' D' L D2 U2 L
7. 15.30 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 F' D U' B' F L' B U' F' D2 L
8. 17.33 B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 D B D' R D2 B' F U' B U R2
9. 18.93 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 B' U' B' F2 R' U2 L2 D' B' L
10. 20.77 D2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 U R D' L D' U' L B' L2 F2 L'
11. 17.95 D' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R' U' R L F' D' U' B' D' L2 F2
12. 18.26 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B U2 F2 L B2 F2 L B U' B2 U'
13. 15.91 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F U L B R' B2 L D' B2 L
14. 15.52 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R F' R2 B2 U2 L D' R' F R U'
15. 18.50 F2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F L' D' R' L F L B F D
16. 17.73 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L' F' U2 B D' U R2 L F' D
17. 15.10 L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' D2 L' U2 R' D2 B D2 R' D U2
18. 21.71 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U F' D' L' U B D' B D F2 L F
19. 20.52 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U' L' F' U' L2 B' R U2 B2 D2 L
20. 15.53 U' L2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L F' R D2 L B D B' D2 L'
21. 16.66 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U B2 D' U2 L' B' L' B2 U F2 R' L2 B D U'
22. 17.92 U' R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U R2 D2 R' U R F D' F2 L2 B' F D' U'
23. 17.67 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F U L B' F2 D R2 L F' D2
24. 17.47 U R2 L2 D' U' L2 U R2 F2 U F2 L' D L2 D' F U F D' B2 L' D
25. 16.58 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R L D' F R2 B2 D R' F2 L
26. 18.50 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 R U L2 F L' D2 L' U2 F2 L'
27. 19.25 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 U B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F L' F U2 B R2
28. 20.00 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 L U2 R' U' R2 F U B' R D R'
29. 18.93 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D' F L B2 R2 L'
30. 17.25 R2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 U' L' B' U2 F R' F2 D' F' L2 U'
31. 17.95 U2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B D B F' D2 L2 B' R' F' U'
32. 16.26 U' L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 B' R U2 L' U F D2 L D R U2
33. 17.31 U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R' D' U F' L' B' D' U2 L' B U2
34. 15.36 D U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 L D' U' R' B L U' F L' B'
35. 17.09 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L B' F2 D F D L D R B' U
36. 18.06 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F' U' R' U' F2 R U2 R2 D
37. 17.41 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' B' D2 L' B F' U R' D' L2 D' U'
38. 16.77 R2 U L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L U' F' R D' L' D' L' D' U2
39. 16.66 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U F' D R B' D' U' F' L2 D R2
40. 18.78 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U F' U' L' D2 F' L2 U' R2 D R2
41. 18.10 U2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U L D U2 B U' R' B2 F' R' D'
42. 14.41 D U' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F' D' F2 R2 D' R' L' B F2 L U
43. 19.68 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F D' F' R U2 L B2 U F2
44. 17.78 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 R' U2 R B' L2 U L B' D2 F'
45. 17.95 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 B R' F' D U' L2 F' L B2 D' U
46. 21.12 B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U L2 F B2 R' B R' F U2 L' D R'
47. 14.47 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F U' F2 U B R U2 B2 U2
48. 17.36 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L F2 D L2 D' F D2 B2 D
49. 17.53 D' F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 F' D' R' D' B2 D2 R' F U2 F2
50. 17.89 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R' U B' L D2 R2 B' U L2 U2
51. 19.12 R2 D' B2 D U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R B F D' L U' B2 R F2 R2
52. 17.97 R2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 U F2 D' U' F' U' R F2 R U' F2 D2 B2 U2
53. 14.78 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U L2 D' U2 B' D2 U F' D B L F2 U L2
54. 17.06 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D F' L' B F' U2 B2 R' U2 L' F U'
55. 20.26 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B F' R U' R' D' L' D2 B L2
56. 18.50 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F R' B F L U B' R2 F U'
57. 19.46 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 D F U' R F L' U L2 F R
58. 19.23 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 R B' U' F2 L D2 F2 R' L2 U2
59. 17.73 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B' U L F R U B' L U B' U'
60. 19.14 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L' D U' B' R' D2 B F2 U2
61. 18.31 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' D' B' U2 L2 U2 L' B F U
62. 17.58 U' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 R' F D L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 L' U'
63. 24.64 U R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B L' U2 B' D' L D F U B' U
64. 18.29 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U F' U' B D F2 L2 B' R' B2 L2 U'
65. 17.58 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D2 B' L U2 F2 R B R' U' R' D2 U'
66. 17.31 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R F R2 D' U' B R L' B2 F' D2
67. 18.07 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U L' D2 R' F D L2 B D' U F2 R
68. 20.20 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B' L D R L2 U2 R D R2 B2 U'
69. 15.89 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L B' R' L' F D2 B U2 R' B' U2
70. 18.82 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B D2 F R U' F' L U'
71. 19.07 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 R2 D F' L B2 F L' F U' L U' B2 U2
72. 19.53 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 U' F2 R D' B F' U F2 R' D' B2 D' U2
73. 17.47 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F L2 U2 R2 U' F D' R L2 B U2
74. 16.34 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U B' L2 B L D U L' U2 F' U'
75. 15.46 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U L' U F' D L' B' F2 D' B' F2 U'
76. 20.42 F2 D B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L U' F' L2 F L F' U' B2 D'
77. 17.91 F2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F L' B2 D B D' F' L' F' R'
78. 17.12 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D F2 D U' L B U' B L2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 U'
79. 19.85 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 F D R2 B2 F' R' B' F2 R'
80. 18.11 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' U F' R F L' B2 D R' B
81. 17.19 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' R' D U2 L B' U2 F U R2 D
82. 18.48 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F' D' L D B' U2 R' D' L'
83. 19.86 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' D' R B2 D' F L2 U' B D
84. 18.74 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' D' B2 D R L2 D' L' U' F U2
85. 19.09 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U L' U B' D R' B U B' U2 F' D'
86. 19.51 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U R' D' R' L B R L B' L2 D' U
87. 18.04 F2 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' B U' R' L' U R' D' F' R' U'
88. 17.67 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L' B' F2 D R F' D2 B' F' D' U2
89. 17.27 L2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U B L2 B2 D L U L' U2 R B' D2
90. 17.47 L2 D' U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B R' B2 D2 F' R L' D' U' F' U'
91. 19.79 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' U2 R U2 B L2 U' F U2 L U
92. 17.69 U' L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L D U R' B L' B R B'
93. 17.83 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 D F' L' B R' B2 L F' U R'
94. 17.47 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R D' B F U B D R2 L F2 U'
95. 15.35 B2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 F R2 L' B2 U' R2 D F D2 R'
96. 17.01 F2 D F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F D' F' R B2 F R U2 F' L'
97. 22.76  B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U L U' F D2 R' L' B' F' L2 D U
98. 17.24 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' R' D' R2 L' D F U B' L B2 U
99. 18.84 L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D R2 D U2 B' U' R' U' L' D F U2 B' F2
100. 14.07 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R' L D L' B' R' D U L D' L'
101. 19.09 L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D B2 U R D B' L2 U B D U2 F D' R2
102. 17.70 U R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' U F' R2 D2 R' U B U' F' R2 U2 F2
103. 17.81 D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D' B F R' D R' L U B2 F2 D2 L'
104. 16.67 D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' U R' D L F' U B' L' D' B' F


----------



## Vinny (Jun 13, 2011)

15.43 Roux single and 19.75 average of 5. 

My previous PB was like 17.xy and it's my first sub 20 average using Roux.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 13, 2011)

New 3x3 Ao12 pb:-

Average of 12: 22.31
1. 21.35 U2 F R L2 U' R2 L' B F' U' L' F R L2 D2 R B2 R' U R' L2 B' U' B2 U' 
2. 24.98 F' B D2 F B D2 U R D2 R' D U2 F' U L' R' F' U R U L2 F B' L R2 
3. 20.79 F2 R2 F' B' U2 F' B' L2 D' U F U2 F U' D L' R F2 U L2 B U2 D' B F' 
4. (18.45) U' F2 D' R' D2 B' D' U F2 D2 R F2 D U' B R L' D' L F2 D L2 B' D2 B 
5. 24.96 B2 U' B' D2 B F' D R B2 D2 U' L B' L D2 F2 R F D' L F' D F2 D' F' 
6. 23.64 R2 U2 L' B' U L D R D R F2 L2 R2 B R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F' B2 R2 L2 U2 
7. (30.30) L' U' F2 U' B' R' U L U2 F' B2 U2 B D' F' U2 F B2 U2 L' B L B U F' 
8. 18.95 B' F' D' R L' F2 R L' B R' D2 B2 R' U B R B F' R2 D2 U' F' L2 U2 F2 
9. 22.49 F U D2 F R' F2 L' D U' B' R2 F' D' L R2 F2 L R D R2 F2 U2 D' R' D2 
10. 23.04 D B' L D B' D R B' L2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' D' F2 L U D' R' L 
11. 22.21 L2 F L R2 F' U L R2 B D L' U B' D' F' U' R2 L' D F2 L2 D2 L2 B L' 
12. 20.71 D R2 B' D2 B2 L D' R2 L B' U2 L D R2 U' L B F D' R2 L U' R' D U'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 13, 2011)

13.44 OH PLL skip 
R B2 U L' D F L D R' D R2 L' U B L2 F2 L R2 U2 F' L' R2 U2 R2 F2 
LL was R'U'RU'R'Uy'R'URBU'


----------



## Julian (Jun 13, 2011)

12.05 NL 

F2 D' U' R' D2 U2 L' U2 L' F B2 U B' L2 R' U2 R' U2 B F L D2 L2 F D'

x y2 U' M D' U y L' U L U R U R'
U L' U L U' L U L'
U' R' U R d R U R'
U' L U L'
L' d' R d L U' r' U' r
U' L2 U' L' U' L U L U L U' L U'


----------



## Erzz (Jun 13, 2011)

20.10 TF solve
SOOOOOOO CLOOOOSE
T.T


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 14, 2011)

Managed to calm myself and not completely bomb an average. Still getting furiously good first 5 solves and getting worse. Sub 15 averages happening more frequently. Hopefully settling down in the 15s soon. Wish a panda luck.

Best average of 5: 13.80
1-5 - 13.78 (14.50) 13.31 14.30 (13.03)

Best average of 12: 14.68
1-12 - 13.78 14.50 13.31 14.30 (13.03) (18.09) 15.30 14.56 15.03 17.21 14.00 14.81



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jun 13, 2011 6:54:08 PM - 7:01:07 PM

Mean: 14.83
Standard deviation: 1.42
Best Time: 13.03
Worst Time: 18.09

Best average of 5: 13.80
1-5 - 13.78 (14.50) 13.31 14.30 (13.03)

Best average of 12: 14.68
1-12 - 13.78 14.50 13.31 14.30 (13.03) (18.09) 15.30 14.56 15.03 17.21 14.00 14.81

1. 13.78 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' U F' D L B L' F U' B2 R2
2. 14.50 U L2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 U' B' U R F' L2 D' F U2 F' L' F2
3. 13.31 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F' R' L' F' D' R B' L2 D R2 B
4. 14.30 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 B U2 F' R' L F' R2 D R2 L' D'
5. 13.03 D L2 D B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 U' R F2 R' D U R2 F' U' R' U2
6. 18.09 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D' L F' L2 B' R2 U' F2 D' B2 R'
7. 15.30 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' L2 D B' D2 U B L' F2
8. 14.56 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R' D2 L F D' B L2 U F D U'
9. 15.03 R2 U' R2 L2 D B2 U R2 B2 U B2 L F' L B' F D' B2 F' R' L' U
10. 17.21 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B R2 D' L' U R' B2 D2 F' U2 L2
11. 14.00 D' B2 R2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U' R B' L' F U' B L2 F2 D2 R2 U'
12. 14.81 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 L F D2 L U2 B2 L' D2 B2 U'



Attn nubs. If your PR average of 5 is like 15.2, you do not average 15...you probably don't average 16 either.

Edit: Best average of 5: 14.49
3-7 - (12.22) (15.58) 15.52 12.56 15.40

Best average of 12: 15.17


More consistent. =]
1-12 - 15.33 17.06 (12.22) 15.58 15.52 12.56 15.40 15.34 15.55 14.96 (17.46) 14.36


----------



## Julian (Jun 14, 2011)

Average of 5: 3.37
1. 3.56 F U F' U2 R F' R2 F U R' U' 
2. (1.61) R2 U' F R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
3. 3.75 U R U2 R U R F' R F' R' U' 
4. (7.22) U R' F' U R' U F2 U F2 R' U' 
5. 2.80 U R' F2 U' F' R2 F R U' R' U'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Julian said:


> Average of 5: 3.37
> 1. 3.56 F U F' U2 R F' R2 F U R' U'
> 2. (1.61) R2 U' F R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
> 3. 3.75 U R U2 R U R F' R F' R' U'
> ...



Hey Julian, do you know full cll or is this still lbl?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

> Average of 5: 3.37
> 1. 3.56 F U F' U2 R F' R2 F U R' U'
> 2. (1.61) R2 U' F R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
> 3. 3.75 U R U2 R U R F' R F' R' U'
> ...


Just don't get faster than me.
All NL?


----------



## Julian (Jun 14, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Hey Julian, do you know full cll or is this still lbl?


LBL



cuboy63 said:


> All NL?


Lol, no way.

PLL skip, LL skip, NL, NL, PLL skip 



> Just don't get faster than me.


Not until I learn CLL, anyway.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

> Not until I learn CLL, anyway


Don't get too excited.
My accomplishment is 11.49 average of 5 on 3x3 with a Lubix Guhong.
Still faster than me, Ben?
Edit- 12.38 average of 12.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 14, 2011)

learned 15 EG-1 algs today


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

> learned 15 EG-1 algs today


\
That's a lot. Can you recall them all easily?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 14, 2011)

9.27 3x3 Ao5 on video. Sorry Ethan + Chris.

Edit: Oya, the times.

1.) 10.05
2.) 8.21
3.) (7.48)
4.) (12.32)
5.) 9.56

Both 8.21 and 7.48 were PLL skips, so this was some lucky ****. Sub 10 Ao5 no skips then?


----------



## JyH (Jun 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 9.27 3x3 Ao5 on video. Sorry Ethan + Chris.


 
Video now or it didn't happen.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 14, 2011)

JyH said:


> Video now or it didn't happen.


 
Yeah, but I have to remove audio and stuff. My sister thought it was a good idea to play some really obnoxious show in the background, and my reactions don't EXACTLY do me justice.


----------



## JyH (Jun 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yeah, but I have to remove audio and stuff. My sister thought it was a good idea to play some really obnoxious show in the background, and my reactions don't EXACTLY do me justice.


 
Let the world see you for who you are, cause baby, you're a firework.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 14, 2011)

JyH said:


> Let the world see you for who you are, cause baby, you're a firework.


 
Don't throw crap lyrics at me.


----------



## JyH (Jun 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Don't throw crap lyrics at me.


 
Okay, since I'm your biggest fan, I'll just follow you until you love me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 14, 2011)

JyH said:


> Okay, since I'm your biggest fan, I'll just follow you until you love me.


 
:fp


----------



## JyH (Jun 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> :fp



I'm yours (forever).


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

0.96 Na Perm


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 14, 2011)

Never practiced ortega before 
First ortega avereage of 12

Average: 5.33
Standard Deviation: 0.66
Best Time: 3.89
Worst Time: 9.57
Individual Times:
1.	5.91	U F U2 F R' F2 R' F' R2
2.	4.50	R2 F U' R' U F2 R' U2 R
3.	6.65	F2 U' R' F2 U R F2 R' F2 U2
4.	(3.89)	F2 R2 F' U' R F' U2 F R2 U'
5.	5.43	R' U' F2 U' F' U' R2 F2
6.	4.57	F2 U2 R F' R F2 R F2 R U'
7.	4.17	F' R U' R U F2 R2 F'
8.	5.59	R F2 R' U R F' R2 F'
9.	5.50	U2 R U2 F' R' U R U2 R2 U'
10.	(9.57)	R F2 R F' U' F U F' U'
11.	5.96	U2 F R2 U' F2 R'
12.	5.03	U' F R U' F2 U F' U' R2 U'


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 14, 2011)

lol just did another ortega average of 12

Average: 4.70
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 3.07
Worst Time: 6.26
Individual Times:
1.	4.50	R' F' R2 U R' U F' U
2.	5.11	R U R2 F2 U2 F' U R U2
3.	4.42	R2 U' R F R2 U2 R' F2 R2
4.	5.14	R' F' R F R2 F R' U2 R U2
5.	5.57	U F' R' F' R U2 R' U R
6.	3.96	U R2 U' R U2 F' R' U R'
7.	4.49	U' R2 F' R F U2 F2 R'
8.	(3.07)	F' R F R' F U2 R' U' R' This was CLL couldn't resist XD
9.	4.13	R' U2 R' F' U R' U' F2
10.	5.13	F2 U R' F R U' R2 U'
11.	(6.26)	U F U' R' U R U' F2 U'
12.	4.54	R2 U R' U2 F R F2 U' R


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2011)

sub1 G perms.


----------



## JyH (Jun 14, 2011)

First sub-15 average of 5! (TTW)

(13.34), (16.02), 13.99, 14.21, 13.81 = 14.00


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 14, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> sub1 G perms.


 
Wut. O___O


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Wut. O___O


 
The only one I had a lot of trouble with was RUR'F2y'[...] and then I realized I could just do (y') fR'f'R2[...]. I found R'U'R to be pretty hard too. R2'u' and R2'u were sorta easy.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

> The only one I had a lot of trouble with was RUR'F2y'[...] and then I realized I could just do (y') fR'f'R2[...].


Which PLLs can't you sub-1?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2011)

F and Ns are the only ones I haven't sub1'd iirc.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

> F and Ns are the only ones I haven't sub1'd iirc.


Wow. Even I've sub-1ed an N.
But you're still crazy.
What is your PLL time attack PB?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 14, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> \
> That's a lot. Can you recall them all easily?


 
very easily actually. I have done a whole bunch of solves where I purposely made the first layer have an adjacent swap, and if the last layer was a Pi, H, or U case, I would do the EG alg that I just learned, and if it was a different case I'd just finish like an Ortega solve. I wasn't having any problems with recall 8)
I'll finish EG-1 by the weekend.
EDIT:



JyH said:


> wat
> 
> I'm learning CLL right now, and I'm having trouble recognizing the Sune cases.


 
I recognize Sune CLLs with the correctly oriented corner in the front right, and I look at the UBL, UBR, FUL, and FUR stickers. Then the six cases are:
-UBL/FUL the same
-UBR/FUR the same
-UBL/FUL the same and UBR/FUR the same
-UBL/FUR the same
-UBR/FUL the same
-UBL/FUR the same and UBR/FUL the same


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Wow. Even I've sub-1ed an N.
> But you're still crazy.
> What is your PLL time attack PB?


 
32.12 but I haven't done one in a couple weeks, I'll see if I can sub30 tonight.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 14, 2011)

My New PB solve 
First 3x3 solve of the day 

Getting better considering im still FullPLLless 

Average: 21.38
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 16.15
Worst Time: 23.04
Individual Times:
1.	(16.15)	B' F2 D2 L' R' D2 U2 L' R' U2 B2 F D' B2 D2
2.	(23.04)	U R' F2 L2 B L' D F' D U F U' B L2 R
3.	20.45	U' B F2 L' R2 D2 L2 D' U L' U2 L' U L D'
4.	21.09	D' U R' F' L' R' B R F L F' U L' R' D2
5.	22.60	L' R' D2 F' L2 B' R2 D U' F2 D U L R2 B


----------



## bwronski (Jun 14, 2011)

Roux PB's

Single: 24.99
Average of 5: 32.05
Average of 12: 34.12

I REALLY need to practice my blocks.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 14, 2011)

7.05 D' B' U F U B R L D L' R2 F U2 D F R2 U' B' R F' R' F' U2 B2 D2 

y2 z' U D'
l U R' U' R U' R' U
R U R U'
x2 U R' U' R2 U R' U'
z' U f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f'
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

lol LL longer than F2L.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 14, 2011)

Waaaat, with stackmat, on video! 
1.63, (1.52), (2.78), 1.81, 1.68 = *1.71* 2x2 average of 5 PB 
Tried rolling to an average of 12, got 2.40 (0.03 over PB.) Should've been faster, but I was excited from the avg5.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)

Woah, only one sup-2, That is good! :tu


----------



## bwronski (Jun 14, 2011)

Sub 30 average of 5
PB average of 12

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.23
worst time: 42.60

current avg5: 29.79 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 29.79 (σ = 1.17)

current avg12: 31.84 (σ = 3.37)
best avg12: 31.84 (σ = 3.37)

42.60, 25.23, 33.58, 34.32, 33.49, 29.03, 38.73, 26.58, 33.30, 31.44, 29.06, 28.87


----------



## Julian (Jun 14, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> My New PB solve
> First 3x3 solve of the day
> 
> Getting better considering im still FullPLLless
> ...


Why are you using 15-move scrambles?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 14, 2011)

7.08 seconds. Finally a sub-8 and awesome time too. Old PB was 8.35.

D U R2 U2 B R2 F R2 B' L2 B' F R2 B2 U F' R' L U R' U2 L' D2 L' U'

z' R2 U' R z
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 L' U L U y' R' U R
R U' R'
U y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
y' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

42 moves - 5.93 tps


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2011)

:tu You deserved that.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 14, 2011)

@That70sShowDude Nice. That must feel great. (8.35 is my current PB. )

Square 1 (obviously). My goal was a sub 28 average of 5 so yay. 
Average of 5: 25.59
1. (48.68) (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (4,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) / (1,4) / (6,-5) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (2,2) / (6,6) /
2. 26.22 (1,0) / (3,-1) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,-3) / (1,1) / (3,2) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (6,-4) 
3. 24.38 (-2,6) / (2,2) / (3,-5) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (3,1) / (0,6) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,6) / (-1,0) / (3,-4) / (6,4) /
4. (18.50) (-2,6) / (-1,5) / (6,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (1,0) 
5. 26.16 (3,2) / (1,-3) / (3,3) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,-5) / (6,-5) / (6,-5) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (-1,-5) / (6,6) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) /


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally sub-20!

Mean = 19.00 
Ao5 = 19.34

19.67 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 R U' L B D' R U2 F' U B'
(15.81) U B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 D L2 B' U2 F' L' B' D B' R' U B
20.25 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 D' R' B' U' F' L' D2 R'
18.11 D L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B' R L' B F' R2 D R' D2 R'
(21.15) F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 D' B U F R D R L B' U R2 U'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 14, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 7.08 seconds. Finally a sub-8 and awesome time too. Old PB was 8.35.
> 
> D U R2 U2 B R2 F R2 B' L2 B' F R2 B2 U F' R' L U R' U2 L' D2 L' U'
> 
> ...


 
Holy sheitihirgtiasognao
Just got a 7.77. Only 16 solves later. Wtf is going on.
F L R' B' R' L' F' L' D' R' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 B' R2 D' L' D R F2 U2 L' R'
Cannot find solution, but LL was antisune, pll skip.


----------



## nccube (Jun 14, 2011)

All PLL's sub-1


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

nccube said:


> All PLL's sub-1


 
Gogogo vid.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

> All PLL's sub-1


Make a video like Breandan with your algorithms and fingertricks.
Some people will probably find it helpful.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

10.18 B2 F D2 R2 B2 F2 D U' L B' L' R' B D2 U2 B' F' L B2 L U' F U B2 F 
Almost sub 10 D:


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

finally a sub 12 average!!!!
(14.14) L' F' D2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U F U B' F2 L2 B' D' U B F' U B F' L2 R D2
11.29 D U2 B F2 U L R' B' L R2 U2 B' F' D L2 B F' D L R2 D' U' L R' U'
12.32 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' B F2 D U' F L' R D2 U2 L' B' F' D2 L' D2 B' L' R2 F'
(10.18) B2 F D2 R2 B2 F2 D U' L B' L' R' B D2 U2 B' F' L B2 L U' F U B2 F
12.26 B' F' D R' B2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 D U2 B R2 B U' B F' R' D' U' B R U2 F'
average: 11.96


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

> finally a sub 12 average!!!!
> (14.14) L' F' D2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U F U B' F2 L2 B' D' U B F' U B F' L2 R D2
> 11.29 D U2 B F2 U L R' B' L R2 U2 B' F' D L2 B F' D L R2 D' U' L R' U'
> 12.32 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' B F2 D U' F L' R D2 U2 L' B' F' D2 L' D2 B' L' R2 F'
> ...


On video?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> On video?



sadly no..... I'm just practicing so yea...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 14, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 7.08 seconds. Finally a sub-8 and awesome time too. Old PB was 8.35.
> 
> D U R2 U2 B R2 F R2 B' L2 B' F R2 B2 U F' R' L U R' U2 L' D2 L' U'
> 
> ...


 
Lol, nice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Figured I'd need to do some solves to prepare for this weekends competition and get used to izovires Godly Guhong. Also to start forcing a new G perm fingertrick (it's so sexy <3) in solves.

I got some really good singles with the g perm, so I'm happy with that.



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.29
worst time: 16.36

current avg5: 12.75 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 11.63 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 13.00 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 12.70 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 13.18 (σ = 1.01)
best avg100: 13.18 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 13.18 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 13.21

16.36, 13.33, 11.18, 13.19, 11.66, 11.25, 14.85, 11.99, 13.78, 10.83, 13.26, 13.45, 15.11, 13.57, 12.39, 14.20, 13.22, 13.97, 12.51, 12.17, 13.65, 13.85, 13.47, 14.41, 13.95, 12.06, 13.68, 15.04, 13.14, 12.33, 12.45, 11.47, 13.22, 13.35, 12.20, 14.04, 11.70, 13.48, 10.29, 15.85, 13.49, 12.68, 12.07, 12.28, 15.78, 12.37, 11.48, 13.68, 11.98, 14.04, 12.32, 12.73, 15.85, 14.34, 13.54, 13.90, 13.61, 13.85, 14.77, 12.78, 12.86, 13.65, 13.26, 14.23, 12.82, 13.64, 12.61, 13.20, 13.42, 12.58, 14.40, 12.60, 13.33, 15.76, 13.22, 11.90, 12.07, 13.20, 11.12, 12.46, 14.05, 13.21, 11.32, 14.09, 12.65, 12.91, 14.07, 15.23, 12.85, 12.59, 13.70, 14.83, 16.17, 11.36, 11.27, 13.90, 11.04, 12.25, 15.20, 12.09



I've slowed down a bit from no practice but whatever. Kinda inconsistant.


----------



## emolover (Jun 15, 2011)

New record megaminx average of 5 and 12

current avg5: 2:16.09 (σ = 6.48)
best avg5: 2:15.96 (σ = 1.93)

current avg12: 2:20.83 (σ = 10.02)
best avg12: 2:20.83 (σ = 10.02)

2:18.69, 2:03.07, 2:14.51, 2:39.43, 2:14.68, 3:03.77, 2:34.11, 2:29.36, 2:09.32, 2:09.27, 2:24.82, 2:14.13


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 15, 2011)

3x3 average of 5: 11.79
Hi Ben.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 15, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5 while listening to nyan cat >.<

Average of 5: 24.75
1. (20.58) R' F B' R' F' B2 L R B2 L2 D2 L D2 R2 L U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' L' U' D' F2
2. 28.84 U2 L' R2 B2 R2 L2 U L' U2 L' B L2 R2 D2 L U' D' F L' F' D' L' B2 U' B2
3. 20.85 D U' B' L' D2 B' D' R2 L D' R B2 U' B2 R' U' L' B' U2 F' B2 U' D2 F2 D
4. (29.19) R F2 B' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' D' R F' U' F' R L D2 U2 B' L F2 U R' F2 D'
5. 24.55 R B2 R L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' D B2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 U D B U D B' D'

I got 960 seconds but i pressed the refresh button by accident >.<


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3x3 average of 5: 11.79
> Hi Ben.


 
sigh....


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3x3 average of 5: 11.79
> Hi Ben.


 
Oh yea, gratz on 100th post


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 15, 2011)

> Oh yea, gratz on 100th post


You're getting there. With you're double posts.


> sigh....


Hopefully you're not getting there soon.
My PB average of 5 is 11.49. So yeah...
Lubix Guhong is really good.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> You're getting there. With you're double posts.
> 
> Hopefully you're not getting there soon.
> My PB average of 5 is 11.49. So yeah...
> Lubix Guhong is really good.



You got a lubix guhong too?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 15, 2011)

> You got a lubix guhong too?!?!?!?!?!?


Yup. It is pro.
Did you get one?
If not, are you going to get one?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Yup. It is pro.



mind if I try your LunHui next comp?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 15, 2011)

> mind if I try your LunHui next comp?


Compete with it?
Is your old Guhong still your main?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

PB Ao5. Eric, for once, didn't make me fail. .

*(9.74), 10.69, 13.06, 12.80, 10.25,* 13.48, 12.27, (16.00), 14.08, 10.55, 12.15, 11.73 = *12.11*

Very nice for me. The bolded is 11.25 average. Sub10 was NL, with sub1 T perm . Time to put the cube down for another month.


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 15, 2011)

14.55, 15.47, 12.77, 18.12, 13.35 = 14.45

New PB AO5 by .05 seconds for me.

Edit: And now a 18.22 OH solve. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 15, 2011)

Megaminx

2.01.20 2.01.92 1.54.27 2.02.82 1.54.42 = 1.59.18 

Done on train to work this morning. Part of a huge pb avg12 2.07.45 from megaminx race thread, which I'll post when I get home this evening. 

Its weird, I did 2 avg12s - the first was a 2.21.xy, then midway through the second race I suddenly got 10-20secs faster.

One more avg12 and I'm up to date.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 15, 2011)

53.609 (1:01.803) 48.408 (48.167) 53.775 => 51.931

Pretty nice 5x5sim average. The two 48s in a row was cool (although the first should've been lower, I think I got to the last 2 edges at 32 something, and of course it was that circular 4-cycle case that I often mess up...) I also had another 46 earlier.


----------



## Escher (Jun 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 8.35
1. 6.89 D R U' B U2 B' F' U2 L' U2 D2 R D2 F L' B F2 L B' F' D2 U' F D2 R' 
2. 8.39 D2 L' F2 B2 U' R2 B' L F' B2 L' D2 B L' F' R F D2 B L' F' L2 F' D F2 
3. 6.82 D L2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U R' B2 L' U R2 U F' L2 U' R F B D2 
4. 9.25 R D' B2 R D L2 F' U' R B2 F L2 F U B' F' R L' D' F2 D2 R' U L' B 
5. (6.67) U2 F R' B D' F D2 F2 D B F' R2 L D2 L U B2 L D F B' L B' F' R2 
6. 8.13 F U2 F2 B' D U L2 D2 U2 F' U F2 B2 U B R F2 D R L2 U' B F' R D 
7. (9.99) L2 U' B' F U L2 F' D' F2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' L' B L2 U F' U R2 F' B L B 
8. 8.05 R2 D L B2 R2 B L U F2 U' F R' B2 U2 R2 L D' R B D F2 R2 U2 L2 B' 
9. 9.56 D' F2 D2 F U' F L2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F U' B F L U' B' U' R F2 L' U F 
10. 7.96 U2 R' U' D B2 R2 L' B U2 F B' D F B U2 F' L' U' B' D L2 B' L F2 B 
11. 9.11 D2 R D' F2 B L2 U2 B F2 L2 F' B2 L D F' B R' D' R' U' D R D' F U2 
12. 9.36 D' R L F' R2 U' R' U' D' R' F2 R' F2 R F R L' U' F U B2 U' B U' F2

The 6s have nice scrambles, one was a PLL skip, the others full step/NL (reconstructed and both had ~7.30 tps ), still painfully close to sub 8...

Three 6s in an average of 5 is awesome though xD


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 15, 2011)

YES
first sub15 of 12 ever!

all nl

Average of 12: 14.78
1. 14.16 L' D' U B L2 F D2 L B' L2 F' R L2 U2 B L' U' L D R' D2 B2 U R D'
2. (13.81) B' F R L2 D' L B2 U' B F L F L' D' L F D' B' R' F D B' D F' D'
3. 14.33 L2 D2 B2 D L' U2 L2 B R' F U2 F' L F D B2 U D' B F2 L' F' L2 U' B2
4. 15.75 U2 F L' U' B R2 L2 D2 R U D R2 F' B' L' U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 L' F B'
5. 13.99 L D2 U R' D' F' R U2 L' U2 D2 F' U L R D' R U' L' D2 U2 R D L2 B
6. 14.72 R' L' D' L' B D R U L2 D2 B2 D R U2 D R2 D' B2 D B2 D R' B' F D2
7. 17.84 L2 D' F' D2 B2 U L2 U' R D' B' D' F2 R' B2 F D' B' R2 U2 L2 U2 L R D'
8. 13.90 D L2 B' D L' D F2 R L' F U D B2 D' U' F D R B2 R2 F B R' B U'
9. 14.17 F L U2 R' B2 F' R L D L2 D L' U F2 D' R L2 D U F D2 U F D2 R'
10. (19.80) F' D2 L F R F2 B L F' R D2 U L F2 L' B' U2 R2 L D2 L' F B' U L'
11. 13.83 F2 L' F L2 R B L' F' U2 B2 U2 R' B L R' D' U R' F L2 U D2 B2 U2 F2
12. 15.07 L2 B D' F' R2 F' L' B' R L' F' L' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U L D2 B U'


----------



## JackJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Finally, after so many keyboarded sub4 2x2avg12's, I got a stackmatted one. 



Spoiler



1. 3.38 F R2 F R' F R2 U' F' R2 U2 
2. 3.68 F R' F' U R' U2 R' F2 U2 
3. 5.69 R' F' U F' R2 F R' F R' U2 
4. 3.80 U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U' F U2 
5. (5.90) R' F2 R U F' U R2 U' R U2 
6. (1.03) F2 R' U2 R
7. 4.96 U2 F R F R U' F U2 F' 
8. 3.40 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' F R' 
9. 3.11 U2 F' U' F U2 F R F2 R' 
10. 3.83 F U2 F R' F U' R U' F' 
11. 2.09 U2 F2 R' U R F2 R2 U' F' 
12. 4.66 U' R2 F2 R F' R' F R' U2



1.03 single was lol


----------



## irontwig (Jun 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 7.08 seconds. Finally a sub-8 and awesome time too. Old PB was 8.35.
> 
> D U R2 U2 B R2 F R2 B' L2 B' F R2 B2 U F' R' L U R' U2 L' D2 L' U'
> 
> ...


 
7 move x-cross on U though.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 15, 2011)

*New 4x4 PB!*

*Best Time:* 1:21.16 2 seconds off of PB!
*Worst Time:* DNF(1:02:41)

*Average of 5:* 1:43.50
*Best average of 5:* 1:36.23 I believe PB is 1:35.xy.

*Average of 12:* 1:44.82
*Best average of 12:* 1:42.60 PB!

*Session Average:* 1:46.34


*Times:* 1:31.76, 1:45.69, 1:45.77, 1:32.11, 1:55.69, 1:51.54, DNF(1:02.41), 1:36.23, 1:30.54, 2:54.61, 1:55.76, 1:39.85, 1:44.47, 1:44.57, (1:21.16), 1:34.36, 2:06.00, 1:37.34, 2:00.23, 1:26.79, 1:37.34, 1:43.30, 1:57.89, 1:39.86, 1:34.13

Pretty good session did it out of boredom and the PB was nice as well!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 15, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2.97
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 1.80
Worst Time: 4.25
Individual Times:
1.	1.97	U2 R2 F2 U' R F R U2 R' F2 U2
2.	2.14	U F U F' R2 F2 R2 F' U R U'
3.	2.11	U2 F2 U F' U2 F2 R' U F' U' F2
4.	4.19	U2 R2 U F U' R' F U F' U2 F
5.	3.44	U' R' U F2 R F2 R F2 U' R2 U2
6.	2.36	U2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R F' R F2
7.	3.76	F2 R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 U F2 U2 R
8.	3.54	F U R2 F2 U R F' R' F' U' F
9.	3.39	R2 F' R2 U R2 U R2 U F U' R
10.	1.80	F' R U F U2 R2 U2 R' F' U' F'
11.	2.63	U2 R U' R2 U' R F2 U2 F U' F'
12.	4.25	F2 R F' U F2 R2 F R F U F'

One EG1 and one ortega solve


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

New PB Single (Non-Lucky)
R U2 B2 F R' U D2 F U R' L B L R' U' B L' F2 L R' U F' U2 R' F=21.88


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 30.58
1. (41.09) (0,2) / (-3,3) / (6,1) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (6,-3) / (-5,-3) /
2. 28.19 (-3,2) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (-4,4) / (-3,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) 
3. 30.31 (-2,6) / (-4,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,3) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (4,5) / (6,1) / (5,0) / (-4,1) / (-1,6) / (6,0) 
4. 26.30 (-3,-1) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (1,6) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-1,6) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) /
5. 34.71 (1,0) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-4,-4) / (1,0) / (-3,6) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (-2,4) / (4,0) / (-3,4) 
6. 25.00 (1,6) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,1) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,-1) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (1,2) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (2,5) 
7. 36.31 (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (2,-1) / (6,-5) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (4,5) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,2) 
8. 33.77 (4,-3) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-4,6) / (-2,3) / (-5,-4) / (2,-2) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (-4,-4) / (0,2) 
9. 27.71 (6,-3) / (6,3) / (3,4) / (2,6) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,2) / (6,-4) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) 
10. 35.59 (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (-3,-5) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,1) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (-4,6) /
11. 27.91 (4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,6) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (-1,4) / (2,-2) / (6,6) 
12. (18.97) / (3,6) / (5,-2) / (-2,2) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (6,1) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (5,0) 

Average of 100: 34.47


Spoiler



1. 30.81 (-3,6) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-4) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) / (5,0) / (-2,6) / (-3,2) / (5,6) / (-4,4) /
2. 39.93 (0,-1) / (-2,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-3,5) / (1,-3) / (4,-5) / (-1,0) / (-4,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,6) / (2,-5) / (6,0) 
3. 30.41 (-5,3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-1) / (6,-5) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (4,6) / (5,4) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (4,6) 
4. 34.90 (-3,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (6,5) / (3,-2) / (-2,-3) / (4,-1) / (5,-2) / (2,3) / (0,-1) /
5. 42.78 (4,5) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,5) / (6,-5) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (-2,2) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (6,6) /
6. 33.93 (1,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (3,-2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,6) / (6,3) / (-2,-1) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (0,-4) 
7. 38.40 (-5,-4) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (5,-5) / (-4,4) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (3,4) / (0,6) 
8. 36.47 (-3,3) / (6,6) / (-1,6) / (6,-2) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (2,3) / (0,3) / (-3,5) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,5) / (0,4) 
9. 33.02 (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-2) / (3,-4) / (3,-2) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,3) / (6,3) / (-5,-2) / (4,6) / (4,0) / (2,0) 
10. 37.40 (0,6) / (6,-3) / (3,1) / (-3,-1) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (6,2) / (-2,2) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) 
11. 31.93 (1,6) / (5,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,4) / (6,-2) / (4,6) / (-4,1) / (5,4) / (2,1) / (4,5) / (0,-5) / (-2,3) / (-5,6) / (2,0) 
12. 32.28 (0,-4) / (-5,4) / (-3,5) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (5,5) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (-2,3) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (3,0) 
13. 31.41 (-2,2) / (6,-3) / (1,6) / (2,2) / (-2,6) / (0,2) / (3,-2) / (5,2) / (-2,4) / (2,5) / (-2,-2) / (2,2) / (3,6) / (-5,6) 
14. 33.55 (-2,2) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (6,4) / (6,-3) / (4,-5) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (-1,6) / (4,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,-4) / (6,6) /
15. 26.46 (-2,6) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-2) / (6,-4) / (4,6) / (-5,6) / (6,-2) / (2,-5) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (0,2) 
16. 39.22 (0,6) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (5,-2) / (2,-2) / (-4,4) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (6,-3) / (-1,6) / (0,2) / (0,-3) 
17. 30.22 (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (2,-3) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (2,5) / (4,-2) /
18. 31.78 (4,5) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (4,-5) / (-4,5) / (6,-5) / (-1,6) / (1,-3) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (2,0) / (6,2) /
19. 30.81 (4,0) / (3,5) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-3) / (-2,3) / (6,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,4) / (6,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-3) 
20. 33.96 (0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,-4) / (-5,4) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (6,2) / (-4,-1) / (6,6) 
21. (54.03) (-2,-1) / (-3,6) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) / (6,6) / (5,-4) / (-2,4) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,2) / (4,4) 
22. 28.55 (6,-1) / (3,-5) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (2,-4) / (-3,-4) / (0,6) / (-5,-5) / (0,5) / (-5,6) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) 
23. 28.16 (4,-1) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (6,-1) / (-4,0) / (2,1) / (-2,-2) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (6,2) / (0,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,2) 
24. 31.21 (-2,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (5,6) / (4,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,4) / (-3,6) / (6,1) / (6,-3) / (0,2) / (6,6) /
25. 35.15 (-2,5) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,-4) / (4,2) / (-5,6) / (4,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,6) / (-2,4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-4,5) / (0,6) / (-4,0) 
26. 26.22 (-2,3) / (2,5) / (3,-2) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (-3,4) / (-1,-2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) 
27. 36.84 (6,-4) / (3,-3) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (5,-1) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (2,3) / (-3,2) / (-2,6) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (4,0) 
28. 28.77 (-2,2) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (-4,2) / (-4,6) / (6,-4) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (6,-4) / (2,0) / (0,4) 
29. 31.34 (4,0) / (2,0) / (6,3) / (-1,-2) / (3,-2) / (0,2) / (-5,6) / (0,-4) / (1,6) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (4,-3) / (4,-2) / (-4,6) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) 
30. 42.25 (3,6) / (6,6) / (5,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,2) / (0,-2) / (-1,6) / (4,-2) / (-4,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-5) / (5,3) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) 
31. 30.55 (-3,-4) / (4,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-2,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,-5) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-1,5) / (6,1) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (0,3) 
32. 33.25 (4,-4) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (-4,-3) / (0,1) / (-5,0) / (5,6) / (0,5) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (1,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,6) 
33. 38.71 (6,3) / (3,6) / (5,3) / (-2,-5) / (5,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,1) / (2,2) / (0,2) / (-4,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-4,0) 
34. 39.19 (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (4,3) / (4,4) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,1) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / (4,6) / (3,-4) / (0,5) /
35. 28.02 (3,6) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (2,4) / (0,-2) / (6,4) / (6,-2) / (6,-4) / (-2,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,2) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (5,4) /
36. 36.58 (-5,5) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-1,-4) / (-5,0) / (1,0) / (-1,6) / (6,1) / (-5,5) / (5,1) / (0,1) / (-2,6) / (2,4) / (0,-4) 
37. 26.05 (3,-1) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (6,5) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (5,6) / (4,2) / (0,-4) / (2,0) 
38. 34.47 (6,5) / (3,6) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (6,6) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,6) /
39. 41.22 (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,6) / (6,1) / (0,6) / (-3,6) /
40. 35.68 (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,-1) / (3,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (4,-4) / (2,6) / (4,0) 
41. 41.80 (6,-3) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-4,-3) / (4,-5) / (2,2) / (4,1) / (6,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,6) /
42. 33.38 (6,2) / (1,3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,2) / (-2,4) / (6,6) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (-4,-2) / (2,6) / (2,6) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) 
43. 45.15 (-5,-3) / (6,6) / (-4,-1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) 
44. 30.09 (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-1) / (1,6) / (1,0) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (2,-4) 
45. 39.59 (3,-4) / (-5,4) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (-4,-3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-1,6) / (6,5) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (1,0) / (0,4) 
46. 33.27 (3,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (5,-3) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (5,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-2) / (-5,0) / (1,2) / (-3,-4) / (4,-4) / (4,6) / (2,0) 
47. 41.09 (0,2) / (-3,3) / (6,1) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,1) / (6,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,2) / (6,-3) / (-5,-3) /
48. 28.19 (-3,2) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (-4,4) / (-3,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) 
49. 30.31 (-2,6) / (-4,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,3) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (4,5) / (6,1) / (5,0) / (-4,1) / (-1,6) / (6,0) 
50. 26.30 (-3,-1) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (1,6) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-1,6) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) /
51. 34.71 (1,0) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-4,-4) / (1,0) / (-3,6) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (-2,4) / (4,0) / (-3,4) 
52. 25.00 (1,6) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,1) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,-1) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (1,2) / (6,1) / (0,1) / (2,5) 
53. 36.31 (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (2,-1) / (6,-5) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (4,5) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (-3,2) 
54. 33.77 (4,-3) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-4,6) / (-2,3) / (-5,-4) / (2,-2) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (-4,-4) / (0,2) 
55. 27.71 (6,-3) / (6,3) / (3,4) / (2,6) / (6,2) / (2,1) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,2) / (6,-4) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (0,3) 
56. 35.59 (-2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (-3,-5) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,1) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (-4,6) /
57. 27.91 (4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,6) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (-1,4) / (2,-2) / (6,6) 
58. (18.97) / (3,6) / (5,-2) / (-2,2) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (6,1) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (5,0) 
59. 40.61 (4,-1) / (6,3) / (-2,-3) / (-3,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,-1) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (0,-1) / (3,-4) /
60. 31.41 (1,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (2,0) / (1,-5) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (1,3) / (6,6) / (1,6) /
61. 29.34 (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (-3,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (-2,-2) / (2,4) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (4,1) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (2,6) /
62. 49.09 (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,1) / (5,0) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-5,-2) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (4,6) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (0,-4) /
63. 26.22 (0,-1) / (4,-5) / (2,6) / (3,0) / (1,-3) / (5,0) / (6,3) / (0,-2) / (3,4) / (2,5) / (1,4) / (5,4) / (1,4) / (2,5) / (0,-4) /
64. 30.41 (4,-4) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,2) / (6,4) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) /
65. 24.75 (6,5) / (3,-5) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (-2,3) / (6,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,-4) / (0,2) / (-2,-2) / (-4,2) / (-5,0) 
66. 39.09 (0,5) / (1,-2) / (5,3) / (3,6) / (-1,-2) / (4,6) / (2,-2) / (4,6) / (-4,1) / (-5,-4) / (6,2) / (-3,6) / (0,-2) / (2,-2) /
67. 43.72 (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,1) / (-4,6) / (-2,3) / (4,6) / (3,-4) / (2,-2) / (2,4) / (-4,-2) / (0,2) /
68. 37.44 (1,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-1,-5) / (0,-3) 
69. 28.33 (1,3) / (2,-4) / (-3,-5) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,5) / (4,1) / (4,6) / (0,6) 
70. 40.41 (1,0) / (0,5) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (6,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,6) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (2,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,6) 
71. 40.72 (-2,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,5) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (4,0) / (-2,-2) / (-3,-2) 
72. 32.71 (1,-4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (-5,-3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,-5) / (5,-3) / (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (4,-3) / (1,2) / (0,-3) / (3,6) /
73. 45.52 (4,3) / (-1,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (-2,-4) / (2,-3) / (4,2) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,2) / (-2,4) / (4,-4) / (4,6) 
74. 41.34 (1,-1) / (3,6) / (4,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-4,1) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (0,-5) 
75. 39.86 (-3,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,6) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (-1,-3) / (0,6) / (-5,3) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (3,-2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) /
76. 31.06 (-3,-4) / (6,1) / (-3,6) / (2,-3) / (4,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,1) / (5,-2) /
77. 35.25 (-2,-4) / (3,3) / (-3,5) / (1,6) / (-2,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (1,6) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (1,6) / (0,6) 
78. 33.44 (-5,3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-4,2) / (-4,-2) / (4,4) / (2,2) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,6) / (2,-2) / (4,-4) /
79. 46.66 (-5,2) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-4) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) /
80. 29.02 (3,0) / (-3,6) / (2,6) / (-2,-5) / (2,-1) / (4,4) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,-5) / (5,0) / (4,-4) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) 
81. 36.00 (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (-2,6) / (3,-4) / (4,6) / (2,5) / (-2,4) / (2,2) / (4,4) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (4,1) 
82. 24.75 (3,-3) / (6,6) / (5,-3) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-1,3) / (1,1) / (5,2) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (1,5) / (6,0) /
83. 36.93 (-5,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,6) / (0,6) / (6,1) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (5,2) / (-5,0) / (3,2) / (-2,3) / (5,6) / (1,-3) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) 
84. 33.75 (-2,5) / (3,3) / (4,-1) / (-4,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,6) / (-4,2) / (1,-2) / (1,-2) / (6,1) / (2,5) / (-2,6) /
85. 26.36 (3,0) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (4,-2) / (6,2) / (2,4) / (-4,-4) / (2,-4) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (-1,-2) /
86. 28.05 (6,5) / (-3,3) / (1,1) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (1,0) / (2,-4) / (6,4) / (2,4) / (6,0) 
87. 28.18 (6,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,6) / (-4,0) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (-5,-4) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (-3,-2) /
88. 43.63 (0,2) / (6,-5) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (6,-2) / (5,4) / (0,2) / (0,-5) / (0,6) / (1,-2) / (5,6) / (1,0) / (-1,6) /
89. 36.43 (-5,-3) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (5,4) / (4,6) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (4,4) / (6,-4) / (5,-2) / (5,6) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,4) 
90. 47.72 (3,2) / (3,-3) / (-2,4) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (0,-1) / (3,6) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-4,-5) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,2) 
91. 21.58 (-3,-4) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (4,1) / (0,6) / (-1,3) / (-3,-3) / (2,-3) / (2,6) / (-2,1) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) /
92. 40.72 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,5) / (4,-5) / (3,4) / (-5,2) / (5,0) / (6,-2) / (3,4) / (6,6) / (6,5) 
93. 28.15 (4,6) / (5,6) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (3,2) / (4,1) / (0,6) / (3,5) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (0,-5) 
94. 38.36 (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (5,5) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,-5) / (2,-3) / (-4,6) /
95. 40.44 (0,3) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (4,4) / (-4,-4) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (-4,-3) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (0,1) / (-2,2) / (4,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) 
96. 36.53 (1,-3) / (3,5) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (5,4) / (0,1) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (-4,-2) / (4,-4) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (0,6) 
97. 50.09 (3,6) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (3,5) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (-1,-1) / (1,5) / (1,6) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / (4,2) / (0,6) / (2,0) 
98. 40.59 / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (-5,5) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (2,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,-2) / (6,4) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (-5,-4) /
99. 25.83 (1,2) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,2) / (3,2) / (4,4) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (6,-4) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (5,4) / (0,2) / (6,6) 
100. 35.53 (-3,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-4,5) / (-5,3) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (1,-4) / (-4,6) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (-2,-5) / (1,6) / (0,5) / (3,5) / (0,6) /


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Compete with it?
> Is your old Guhong still your main?


 
Maybe first round I'll try the LunHui and if it's good then I might continue with it. My Guhong is my main but it's so old and it started to suck really badly


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 15, 2011)

> Maybe first round I'll try the LunHui and if it's good then I might continue with it. My Guhong is my main but it's so old and it started to suck really badly


When did I say I would let you(lol)?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> When did I say I would let you(lol)?



Well, here I'm assuming you said yes but if you don't want me to use it then I'm still fine with my guhong


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I did a bunch of solves just for fun, with roux, I got 30.xy almost every time. I was surprised.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 15, 2011)

9.64... fridrich






F' L R2 U' D2 L2 B' F2 L B2 U2 B' U L' F' B' D B2 R F' R2 D' L R' D2

y'L'D2
U'RU'R'
U2yR'U'R
ULU'L'U2LU'L'
RU'R'
U2R'U'RU'R'URUlU'l'B
M2'U'M'U2MU'M2'


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice BigGreen. Would you consider that lucky?


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 15, 2011)

it was "fortunate"


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 15, 2011)

2x2 CLL (with a few EG-1s here and there when I could predict enough within a few seconds to make sure it would actually be a case I knew )

*3.95 avg100*

3.65, 3.02, 3.58, (2.61), 2.94, 3.76, 3.56, (4.27), 3.06, 3.14, 3.62, 3.14 = *3.34 avg12*

2.04, (1.62), (4.77), 2.22, 2.73 = *2.33 avg5*

avg5 was such lol.
the first was a one-move layer
the second was supposed to be a five-move solution but I failed cancellation
the fourth was 3-move layer with fruruf CLL


most of the fails that made it so the avg100 wasn't lower were due to the first layer, not CLL (pretty much why I wanted to learn EG-1 so quickly)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 16, 2011)

35.98 PLL time attack.


----------



## emolover (Jun 16, 2011)

1:36.43 megaminx single!!! 

EPLL skip!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 16, 2011)

First ever AO100

number of times: 100/100
best time: 21.88
worst time: 54.65

current avg5: 37.52 (σ = 3.55)
best avg5: 29.71 (σ = 2.38)

current avg12: 36.20 (σ = 2.88)
best avg12: 31.89 (σ = 2.04)

current avg100: 34.95 (σ = 4.21)
best avg100: 34.95 (σ = 4.21)

session avg: 34.95 (σ = 4.21)
session mean: 35.02


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 16, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 35.98 PLL time attack.


 
don't you dare.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 16, 2011)

10.47 avg of 12 and 9.54 avg of 5. On cam. =D

It's uploading now. Also, note that the next avg of 12 I upload _will_ be sub-10. Hopefully before the end of July, but I doubt it


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 16, 2011)

B D U2 F D' L D2 L2 R2 B F L' U B R' D2 B2 F U L D2 R' L' F U

z2 U' R D R' F' D' (6)
U L U' L' (4)
R U' R' U' F U' F' (7)
R' U2 R2 U R' (5)
y R U R' U' R U R' (7)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R (7)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)

Popped on the R perm at 5.8, ruining what would've been a sub 6.5 NL solve with 8+ TPS. >_>


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 16, 2011)

Just did a BLD mean of 3

2:39.82
2:39.71
2:40.05


Consistency


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Just did a BLD mean of 3
> 
> 2:39.82
> 2:39.71
> ...


 There's a BLD accomplishment thread.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> There's a BLD accomplishment thread.



:fp oops. This is the second time that has happened to me. Well, there's no point in posting again though.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 16, 2011)

PB ao12, PB ao100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.81
worst time: 19.44

current avg5: 16.91 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 14.82 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 16.80 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 15.93 (σ = 0.58)

current avg100: 16.48 (σ = 1.29)
best avg100: 16.48 (σ = 1.29)

Stackmatted


----------



## emolover (Jun 16, 2011)

3x3 average of 5: 15.63 

13.90, 16.19, 17.51, 15.02, 15.69

Nothing was lucky

Megaminx PB average of 5 and 12

2:16.15, 1:56.98, 1:42.38, 1:51.12, 1:57.81= 1:55.30

1:52.82, 2:22.72, 2:17.36, 2:01.31, 2:35.96, 1:55.48, 2:13.13, 1:58.70, 2:16.15, 1:56.98, 1:42.38, 1:51.12= 2:04.58


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gaining back some OH speed.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 18.88
1. 18.63 B' R2 F R2 F R' U2 R' U2 L' U' B R' B' D' L U2 D' R' D L2 R' B' R' B2
2. (16.18) B F2 D' R F U L2 U' F U R U' R2 U' R' D R L2 D U' B R D B' D2
3. 19.19 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F B2 U' L' R' U B' R' U' L2 F' U2 F' L2 U R B' F U' F2
4. 20.65 R2 L2 U' F R D2 L D' U2 L' R D2 R2 L' U' D B2 L2 U2 F' L2 U' F U2 R
5. 19.24 R' F' R F' U' L U' R U2 F R D R2 U F B L' R' B' F2 U2 L' F L U'
6. 19.37 L2 D F' D' U2 B' U2 B U' D2 R2 F2 U R B' D2 L B L' R2 F' B L2 B2 F'
7. 18.44 L' F B' U2 B2 R U B F' D' F2 R2 L' F2 L' R' U D2 F2 U' F U' R2 U2 F
8. 19.79 U R2 U' F' B U' L' R F2 L2 U' B' L R F2 R B2 F' R D B2 U' L R' D'
9. 17.05 B R2 D2 F L2 D' B2 R B D B' R' U' D F2 D' F U2 R L B' D' L' B F2
10. 17.84 D' L2 D' U B' F L' D2 B2 D' B L' F' B2 U2 D' F' B D2 R' F D B' F2 D'
11. (32.31) R' U2 L' D F2 L U2 B U B U' R2 B2 F' R2 B U D2 B' D2 U' B L2 R U
12. 18.59 L2 U' L' R D' U2 R2 L2 U' D2 R' L2 D B' L' F' U D2 F' D2 L' U F D2 F2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yay finally sub 1:10 ao5 for 4x4

(1:00.86), (1:14.63), 1:17.98, 1:06.27, 1:05.15

avg of 5: 1:08.69


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 17, 2011)

1. 5.23 L' R D' F' D U' L' F B U D2 B2 F U' B2 R F' B2 U' F' B2 D' B R B 

x2 y' R' F R L D'
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
y' R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
U R U' R' F R' F' R
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

8.99 TPS :O


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't usually say or think this about 3x3 speedsolves, but... holy **** dude o_0


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 17, 2011)

DAMN >.<

Average: 20.86
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 18.72
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(18.72)	L B' F L2 D2 L F' D' U' L R2 F' L' R' B2
2.	(DNF)	D L2 D2 U' R2 B F' U' L' R2 F' R D' L2 U
3.	19.75	R F2 L' D' B' F' L2 R B U L' R2 U' B' F
4.	19.66	B' L' R2 D' U' B' L' D2 U' L R D' U L' B'
5.	23.18	U' B' L2 F' L R F2 D2 F' U2 L2 D B R D'

The 2nd solve (19.81) was a sune but I did the reverse :/ it would be sub 20 >.<
The 4th one was a PLL skip very lucky


----------



## aronpm (Jun 17, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> DAMN >.<
> 
> Average: 20.86
> Standard Deviation: 1.27
> ...


 
Your scrambles are too short.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 17, 2011)

3x3x3 Feet Average of 12

2:47.65, 2:38.93, 2:19.07, 2:08.90, 2:29.72, 2:50.97, 2:33.99, 2:49.52, 2:08.07, 2:33.52, 2:40.39, 2:39.96

Average: 2:34.16


I have a skin disease that causes my skin to blister REALLY easily due to friction, like holding a pencil too long, wearing shoes, and even speedcubing...but I do that anyway...My hands are kinda screwed up right now, so I figured...hey...lets give feet a try...first average of 12 ever...I might signup for feet at Nationals now 

EDIT: My legs hurt!!!


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 17, 2011)

3x3 avg5:

Average: 11.95
Standard Deviation: 0.18
Best Time: 10.91
Worst Time: 13.33
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	11.63	L2 R2 U L' R D' B2 F D2 B2 F D2 R' B F2 R D2 B F' L' R2 D2 U L R'
2.	12.03	B' F' R' F2 L R D' L2 U2 B' F L2 D2 U L' B' D' B D' U R F2 D2 F2 R2
3.	(13.33)	U2 F D2 B L' R' B2 U2 L2 R' B L2 B F2 L' R B' R' D2 L2 R' B L2 R' B'
4.	12.18	U2 B F D' U2 L R' B' L' R2 B' D2 U F' L2 D U B' L2 B' U L D2 B R
5.	(10.91)	L' R' D' B' F2 L2 R B2 F2 L2 R' D U2 B R B D2 U2 R F2 D' U B' F2 U'




10.91 was nl


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 17, 2011)

‎2x2: 
1.95 average of 5, 
2.32 average of 12, 
2.68 average of 100.
AO100 is a PB, AO5 and AO12 aren't, but still very fast. Beat it Cameron


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 17, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 1. 5.23 L' R D' F' D U' L' F B U D2 B2 F U' B2 R F' B2 U' F' B2 D' B R B
> 
> x2 y' R' F R L D'
> U' R U' R' U R' U' R
> ...


 
What the... I don't even... 

Nice job. :tu


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 18, 2011)

* U2 F U' R' L U2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 L' D B2 D' B' F U2 D R' D L2 D2 B' L2 
9.92 solve




Spoiler



Z’ L2 U X U’ r’ U L2 (6)
Z’ R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ (7)
Y’ U2 R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ U’ F’ U F (12)
Y2 R U R’ Y (3)
U R U’ R’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R U R’ U2 F’ U F (19) :fp
f R U R’ U’ f’ (6)
U2 R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 U’ (13)




6.7 TPS


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 18, 2011)

3x3 Average of 12: 12.78
10.89, 14.83, (10.28), 12.70, 14.09, (15.54+), 11.60, 13.45, 13.29, 11.96, 12.08, 12.88 = 12.78
Wooohooo. PB.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jun 18, 2011)

rickcube said:


> 3x3 Average of 12: 12.78
> 10.89, 14.83, (10.28), 12.70, 14.09, (15.54+), 11.60, 13.45, 13.29, 11.96, 12.08, 12.88 = 12.78
> Wooohooo. PB.


 
Nice, any tips for us barely sub 20ers?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 18, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> ‎2x2:
> 1.95 average of 5,
> 2.32 average of 12,
> 2.68 average of 100.
> AO100 is a PB, AO5 and AO12 aren't, but still very fast. Beat it Cameron


 
Stackmat or keyboard? If it is stackmat, I have already beat the avg5, I can probably beat the avg12, but I will struggle to beat the avg100. Good job.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 18, 2011)

First Sub-20 average of 5 of 3x3 EVAR!!

Average: 19.78
Times: (17.96), 19.15, (27.40), 19.42, 20.78

It was so lucky, 2 PLL skips one on the 17 and the 19.42. They were good solves and all but the PLL skips helped


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 18, 2011)

Woot just beat my three pb's in my last 12 solves...
These have been my first twelve timed solves since lubing my cube, besides my statistics solves =].
My f2l is improving finally with some faster looking ahead and recognition .

39.09, 32.71, 41.77, 38.80, 37.89, 40.17, 45.15, 36.01, 37.38, 44.55, 36.49, 48.15

Avg 12: 39.73
Best Avg 5: 38.48
Sinlge: 32.71


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2011)

10.40, 11.29, (14.05), 10.51, (9.01), 10.54, 11.75, 10.22, 12.73, 10.61, 11.07, 9.99 = 10.91 avg12

wtfawesome


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 18, 2011)

1. 34.02 U L' F2 u' D' r2 u2 R2 L F' f2 L2 u2 U2 D L2 f2 D u2 f U' R' B' U' R' u2 R2 B' L' D f D2 L2 R2 r2 f' D' r R2 U2 
Best solve in a while, PLL parity. The camera deleted it though >_>


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 18, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Stackmat or keyboard? If it is stackmat, I have already beat the avg5, I can probably beat the avg12, but I will struggle to beat the avg100. Good job.


 
Stackmat. I'm done doing keyboard. And I was referring to the AO100 not the other stuff  haha.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wtf.
11.89 average of 12 and 10.89 average of 5(solves 3-7).

12.19, 11.18, 10.08, 9.36, 11.56, 14.40, 11.02, 11.63, 11.09, 11.30, 13.65, DNF

The DNF was a pop, the 10.08 was an easy x-cross, and the 9.36 was a PLL skip.
Hi Ben.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2011)

first computer 2x2 in ages

Average of 12: 1.96
1. 2.24 R F U' F R' U R' F'
2. 1.51 F' R U' F2 R' U F U2 R2 U'
3. 1.87 U2 F U F' U2 R F2 R U'
4. (0.80) U R' F U F2 R U2
5. 2.14 U R2 U' F U' R2 F R' U
6. 2.45 R U' R' F' U F2 R2 F' U' R2
7. 2.18 U R U' F U R2 F2 U2
8. 1.52 F R2 F R' F' U R U' R
9. 1.94 R' U' R U2 F2 U' F R F'
10. (3.02) R' U2 R' F R U' R U2 R'
11. 2.05 U2 R' F U F' R U R' F
12. 1.75 U' F' R2 F' R U2

Average of 5: 1.84
1. (2.24) R F U' F R' U R' F'
2. 1.51 F' R U' F2 R' U F U2 R2 U'
3. 1.87 U2 F U F' U2 R F2 R U'
4. (0.80) U R' F U F2 R U2
5. 2.14 U R2 U' F U' R2 F R' U


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 18, 2011)

Megaminx:

avg5:

Average: 1:24.15
Standard Deviation: 3.75
Best Time: 1:18.86
Worst Time: 1:34.98
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:21.62	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
2.	(1:34.98)	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
3.	(1:18.86)	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
4.	1:19.91	R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
5.	1:30.93	R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U




avg12:

Average: 1:28.36
Standard Deviation: 4.62
Best Time: 1:18.86
Worst Time: 1:45.82
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:28.80	R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
2.	1:22.28	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
3.	1:31.70	R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
4.	1:28.63	R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
5.	1:32.96	R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
6.	(1:45.82)	R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
7.	1:29.49	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
8.	1:33.27	R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
9.	1:21.62	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
10.	1:34.98	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
11.	(1:18.86)	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
12.	1:19.91	R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U



3-4 Pops.


----------



## JyH (Jun 18, 2011)

11.21 Full-Step Single
U2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 D2 B R' B2 D' L2 B L B2 D2 F L B' L' F R D F D' 



Spoiler



x2 y'
D F' U R U' R' D2 L' (8)
U2 y L U L' (4/12)
U2 y L' U' L U' L' U L (8/20) [Failure to see 3 move slot)
y' R' U2 R U' y R U R' (7/27) [Again]
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' (10/37)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 (15/52)

HTM

4.64 TPS - No idea if this is good because I never calculate TPS.



EDIT: 11.81 single, but scrambled wrong.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 19, 2011)

Overall I've gotten slower at 4x4, but I just got a pb single of 49.39.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 19, 2011)

3x3: 35.72, 37.23, 46.83, 34.62, 36.43

Average(5): 36.46

My f2l times are improving sooo much .


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 19, 2011)

Finished learning full oll  took me alot less time than i thought it would


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 19, 2011)

(1:10.68), (1:21.59), 1:12.71, 1:19.00, 1:15.71 = 1:15.81 4x4 avg5 PB. Pretty meh.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sub 44 
number of times: 49/50
best time: 35.43
worst time: 53.52

current avg5: 43.88 (σ = 2.02)
best avg5: 39.70 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 44.11 (σ = 3.80)
best avg12: 42.01 (σ = 4.62)

session avg: 43.72 (σ = 4.10)
session mean: 43.55



Spoiler



39.82, 47.71, 44.50, 46.84, 42.11, 49.29, 47.08, 38.66, 42.94, 38.28, 47.72, 39.51, 44.28, 43.68, 47.01, 42.62, 47.69, 39.64, 37.91, 44.85, 43.94, 42.65, 50.19, 43.40, 46.75, 47.78, 40.64, 39.62, 37.01, 38.85, 43.58, 41.79, 53.52, 35.43, 46.32, 40.77, DNF(37.99), 37.98, 46.88, 40.37, 42.45, 48.90, 40.36, 52.00, 39.40, 46.22, 41.29, 51.07, 44.12, 38.76


The scrambles:


Spoiler



Session average: 43.72
1. 39.82 R' F2 u2 D' L r' R2 F' D2 B' F2 L U2 u2 R f2 L' D L' D2 L2 D' u U r2 D L2 f' r' B f2 F' R D' L' D' u' f' U2 B2 
2. 47.71 F2 L F2 B' U L' R F r2 u R' F' D u' F2 U' D B2 f2 D' F2 r2 D' L' U L' B2 f' u D' U' F' R' U2 B2 D2 r2 F2 U B' 
3. 44.50 f R' B2 D' B' r f' u2 R D2 L' D R' f D2 u U B2 u' f' u f' F2 U2 f' D2 f2 D2 L F2 D r B U2 r2 f D2 B r2 D 
4. 46.84 D' B2 U B2 r f L u' B' D2 L2 U r' f' R' r' D' R2 U' D' L2 r D r f' r' f2 L F' f u' B2 U f' B' u' R' D U R 
5. 42.11 u2 F2 L U2 B L2 B2 U' B R' U u2 F u U' B U' F2 U2 D' F u U' D' L2 B' F' U' u r f F' L' R B R2 U' F' f2 B 
6. 49.29 f' R f2 F' r2 f2 R2 F' L' R' U2 R r' L' F B' u' f F' L U' B' U2 R B' D2 U' r D' U2 f' F R' L U' f2 u2 D R r 
7. 47.08 F2 U L2 F' D2 F R L F2 r' u U2 B' R u' R' r' f R2 B' U2 F U' f' B' L R' D' L r2 D' U2 L' f L' U' L' B' F r' 
8. 38.66 B' r' D2 L F' L' U' B' D2 u2 U B2 U f2 r L2 R D2 r2 B2 f2 u' D f' U' F L2 R D' F' f D B' R' D' L2 R' f r2 U' 
9. 42.94 U' f B u R F2 D r2 u2 L' u2 L' R2 u2 f2 R' U D2 F2 B2 u2 D F' u' f' u2 F2 D' F2 L' U F2 R F u f' L' f2 R B2 
10. 38.28 f' r' R2 B' U2 f2 R2 U2 u2 B' L' F' U' F' D2 L2 U' R2 L U2 r F u' f2 D' R2 D2 B' R2 B R2 U' F L f r2 F2 u2 U2 f2 
11. 47.72 R B' f2 U' D' B' F r2 U' D u2 r' D2 f D' r2 f U f R' U2 R' L2 F B2 u2 L U' F2 R2 B U R r L' F2 D r' B D 
12. 39.51 U' f' L2 r2 D' R2 r2 U' D' R' r2 F D2 U2 B' D f2 L F R B' R' F2 L' D' r' f B R' F' U2 R' D' B F' U2 u' D2 R' U2 
13. 44.28 U2 r B' u' L' R' r f' F2 U u2 R2 D u L2 B' D L2 R F' R2 B2 F L' F u r F' r u L R f2 B R2 U' u' R2 r2 B 
14. 43.68 L' R2 r f U u' D' F' B2 U' L R2 U2 L2 r' F2 f2 u r' R2 L2 f2 R2 r f' U2 B' R2 r L2 B' R2 F2 B2 u f' D2 B r' F 
15. 47.01 u F f' r2 f' u B' R' F B' D f r L2 R2 U' F' L' f' u D r' F f' L R2 u' r' L' B2 F f r D2 B' f2 u' D L2 F2 
16. 42.62 r' B2 r' u' D' B R B r' U2 L2 F R L2 D' u2 f D R' F2 r2 L U' F' f2 L' u f2 F U u' R2 U' r' U2 L u' B r U' 
17. 47.69 r2 B L2 U D2 F' r' B' r B U' R' u' B2 U2 f U' B' L' B r' u2 U2 F' R' r' F L' U' u2 R' u r2 R' F' L2 D' R' D' U 
18. 39.64 f U' D L u L2 D' R L2 U L2 F u F R' D r' U f D r R U2 R2 f R2 r f2 R F B R' u' B' L B u' L B' u 
19. 37.91 D2 R' F' f' R2 F U' D F B2 R2 U2 D' r2 f U' r' L' F' r2 D R' u' L R r2 B2 L' u L' R r u' f F U' u2 R' u' U2 
20. 44.85 L F D2 f2 B2 r2 R' D R2 U R L' f B2 D2 R F' f2 L u' F' R B' D2 F' R2 U2 D u2 f' U2 F' L' u2 B R2 B' r' R' F2 
21. 43.94 B2 r f2 R' F2 r2 f2 L' f' U' F R2 F2 R2 u2 B2 F' r2 D' u2 F' U' u' L2 D' u' f' B2 u' F' U2 L2 u' U R2 f L2 R U B' 
22. 42.65 L' D2 U2 f B2 u' B' D2 U' R u' L2 r U2 r2 L2 f2 r' F2 f2 r' D U2 L2 D' u f D2 L U' r' u' L' R2 F' B2 r2 f F U' 
23. 50.19 U' u D f F2 U2 u R2 L2 U B' r2 u B2 r f2 B2 F U2 R' r2 D2 L2 u L' f2 B U f U2 r' R' D' u2 r L D u2 r U' 
24. 43.40 f' B U R u r' F2 f' B2 D u' U2 R' U2 D' f2 u U R' r2 B F f' R' r L F' r' f2 D' r2 u F2 L R2 f2 r' u' B' r2 
25. 46.75 U' L2 U F' U2 D' B2 D2 r f2 R' f B u2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F D2 f' R' L B' U D' F2 D F' u2 f2 D f u2 F' L f2 u U 
26. 47.78 U' f2 u L' f D' F' D' r' U' F2 L R' B' u2 F' L F' r' D2 U u' F2 r2 u r D' r' B L2 F2 f2 U' u r2 u' R' B f r2 
27. 40.64 r2 R f' B2 L' R2 B' r L u2 r2 f2 L D2 r f u2 f r' u F' B2 u D B L2 R2 U2 f L2 F R F2 R f B2 D L F2 L2 
28. 39.62 D2 f' L2 f R' r' f U u' L2 r2 D u' B r2 D' L R r' D' F2 B L' F2 D U F f2 U D f D u' f' F' r U L' u R2 
29. 37.01 r2 L2 u' D2 R f L2 B u D' f D u R f u' R' B2 D L' D' L' f u' L2 F2 U2 L' F L r' B u R2 D U2 L' B2 L R2 
30. 38.85 f u F' f' L' u2 L R2 r' D' B2 R2 F2 R L' B R' L U' D' L R2 B2 f r' R' U' F2 f2 R' U2 B2 U R B' f' r R2 F' D 
31. 43.58 D B' U B u2 r' u2 R2 F U F' R F' B L2 u2 r' D' R u' F r' u L2 r2 D F B f' D U2 f F' D2 F2 u F' U2 B L 
32. 41.79 u' f' L U f B2 L B2 F2 r2 F' D B2 U f2 F B U R' f r L f2 D f2 u' L' B r B' F' r' R' D2 B' u' D' r' R' U 
33. 53.52 F L' B F r2 B' D r' R2 u2 B r2 R' L' D r u' D L2 D B2 D' u f' u' F2 B U2 R u L B D2 u2 r2 U2 u r R' L' 
34. (35.43) D' B2 r2 B' L D2 R f F2 u2 R' f B' D2 B' f u' B2 R L2 F L2 B' u r u' D U' F R F' R f' F' L r2 F' D2 U' F2 
35. 46.32 U' B2 U R u' L u F R U L' R2 f2 U2 D2 r' u B' f U' r B' F' R f r' U F f' D' u F2 R2 f2 D L2 r D2 B' D' 
36. 40.77 u' B r R' u' R2 U2 R' r D F' R D2 r u2 f2 F2 L u2 B2 L2 f R r' F2 D' B2 U2 r f2 B2 F2 u' D2 F2 U2 R' u B R 
37. (DNF) R2 u2 f' u2 U' r u' f' r U B2 R2 L f L' r' B f2 F' D f' D2 r2 L' u' f r2 f2 u' U B2 F2 D2 L' D2 r2 u2 L2 D F' 
38. 37.98 D2 u2 r2 D' U B' F2 f2 u' U' F' U' u' L U' f' B2 r' D U2 r2 R2 U' r R D' B2 F' U u2 D' r' D' L2 F D u' f2 u' F 
39. 46.88 L' u' D' R f U f2 R' D2 R2 r f' r' u2 F2 u' D' f F B2 r2 D' F2 r' D U' u B' L2 R' F r' R2 U' L2 f2 L2 u2 f' U 
40. 40.37 D R U f2 L' f' r' f r F2 u f2 D U u f D2 U' R' r U2 R' u f R r' B f2 L D r' F2 R' u2 F' B2 R2 U2 F R2 
41. 42.45 L D f' D2 F' r2 F f' u B u' U2 F f' U' D2 r' F2 u B D2 B R' L' D' L2 f2 L' B2 r u2 U F' U f D' B' L D2 B' 
42. 48.90 B' f' r2 U2 L u' r2 f R L2 D2 f2 r u B2 D u' R' u2 B r2 u' F2 r' F2 U r2 D' R' f2 u2 F' L2 f' D' L' R U' L' D 
43. 40.36 f' R F' R2 u U' F2 r2 B2 f' F' u f D2 F2 D2 f' F B' L2 B' F' f2 L D' B L' f R' B2 L' D F f' L2 D' r' f L2 F' 
44. 52.00 R' F B2 L D2 F' f L' R2 U B2 U2 r' B U' f U2 r' L' B' r2 L B R' u2 F' U R' r' B D' R2 r B2 f' D R' f2 B2 u2 
45. 39.40 u2 U2 r f' F2 U' D2 r2 u' f r2 u' R2 F' r' U2 L' B' L r' R' D2 L B L' B' u2 R2 r B f' F2 L' u2 R r2 B U2 L f 
46. 46.22 R2 U2 B F' R2 r2 B2 F D2 r2 R U r U' u' f R' r2 f' F' u' F r D' L2 u2 L' D' U' R u R u D' B' L' U2 R B2 U2 
47. 41.29 u' D2 U' F L B' f' u' f2 B2 r2 B D F' R r2 D u L' D' R L B2 F' R D L' r D' f' u L R2 r2 f' B' L r2 F2 D2 
48. 51.07 F' U2 r' U' F D2 U2 u' f2 L2 r2 f u L2 r2 F2 D2 u2 U' f' D2 U u2 F2 L B F2 f2 L' r f D U R' F U' f B' r' f' 
49. 44.12 F B U2 r' F D2 u' L r' D' r B2 D L2 D B2 r2 U' B' u2 U F' r' U' r2 u r U2 R' D' u' F B' L' u2 L r B' r' u' 
50. 38.76 f2 r R f r U' u2 F u R2 L' u' f' U2 R B2 R f2 L2 f D R U' L D U2 F' f' u2 r2 D' r f' R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U' B'


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 19, 2011)

3x3 OH avg12:

Average: 24.32
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 20.66
Worst Time: 30.16
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	26.13	L R2 F2 R' U' L R U B' F' L2 R2 B' R2 B F' R D U2 L' R D B2 R' B
2.	23.71	D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L R2 D2 R' F R' F L2 R2 B F2 D U' F2 D2 U' R' D' U
3.	(20.66)	L' F' L' B' F R B F' L R2 D' U2 L2 D L R2 B2 F2 L' B L R B2 F U'
4.	24.65	D U2 R' B F2 L2 R D U B' L B2 F2 U' R2 B F' U' L2 R D2 U' L' B F
5.	27.32	R' U' B F' R D' U' L2 R D' B' D2 U' R D' U2 B2 L' R' D2 U' L R F' U
6.	22.74	B L' F' D U' L2 D U2 B F' D' U2 B F' L U2 L R F2 L' U2 B D F2 U'
7.	24.26	U2 B R B U' B' F' U L' R F D2 U' L R2 B2 L' D' B L' D' L B D2 B2
8.	(30.16)	L B2 F U' B F U F' R2 U2 F' L D' B U2 R U2 F' L B2 F' D2 U F2 U
9.	24.18	B' D U' L2 F' U2 R2 D' U2 F D L R2 D2 F2 R D2 F' R2 F R' B' D' L2 D2
10.	21.98	R U L2 R2 D' U R2 F2 L' R' F2 D U L2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 D R F2 D2 U R2
11.	24.88	D B F' D U' L2 R B R U B' F' U L R2 B2 F' L' R2 U' R D' U2 L' R2
12.	23.32	L' R D2 U2 B' F L2 R D U2 L' R' D2 U F' D U B' F U' B2 U' F2 D L2



Cube: Dayan GuHong


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 19, 2011)

First sub-30 Ao12.

28.33 (25.27) 27.88 31.08 29.02 29.61 (32.55) 27.46 28.66 28.46 31.69 28.40


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2011)

Average of 5: 7.97
1. (9.54) D2 R D' R U D' B2 F' L' R F2 B2 U L2 R F U' B F D' U' F' U B2 U2
2. 8.10 B2 F R2 L D2 L R2 D B' U D' B2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 R' L F B U2 F2 R2 F
3. 7.82 D' R' U' D2 R U R' B2 R' B' F2 U D L' F2 L U' L' B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 U'
4. 8.00 L R U' L2 D R2 B F' R2 U2 R2 U B R F' B' D U2 L F' U2 F' D B' F
5. (7.08) B' F U B' U F B D F2 R2 U' B' U L2 F2 L R2 D' B2 D U' L2 D2 F' L2 

yay! 8.85 avg12 too.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty sure this is the first time I've ever not failed whilst recording.

13.39 average of 12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.39
1. 14.29[2nd on video] D' U L2 U' R L' B2 U F2 B2 R' L2 D2 L F2 U F' U' B' U R' L F' U' L 
2. 13.52 U' D2 F' D' L2 B D2 R' D L' R U D' R2 U2 D' B2 R' D2 U F' L B D' L2 
3. 13.12 F2 R' F' U B R B2 R' B2 U D B D U' R U' F U R L2 B' L' R' B R 
4. 16.12 F U R2 B' D2 L2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 D U2 L' U2 D2 B R' F U2 L B2 F' U' D2 
5. 13.88 U2 D F2 L' D R' L D L' B' F' R F R' U R2 D F B L R' B2 R L U2 
6. 12.77 R B' D B2 R2 F U F2 L D' L R U L B' L' B2 U F D B2 D' U F2 R 
7. (11.50) L B U F2 D F R' F' B D R' B2 D2 F D2 F' U' L' D' L' U' B' L2 B F' 
8. 12.60 U' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' B' L R D2 B2 D2 B' U R2 B F2 R' U L U2 L2 B2 R2 
9. (17.29) L' U' F D' U B' L2 B' L U L' F2 U' R2 F' U2 B2 F' D' R2 F B2 D' U' B2 
10. 13.13 U R' D2 U' B2 R U' R2 D F' R2 B U2 B2 R2 F' U F2 D F' L' F L R U2 
11. 12.21 L2 U F B R U2 B' R U2 D' L2 B2 U2 L F' U2 D' L' F R L' F' L' F' B2 
12. 12.22 R D' R L' F2 B' L R U' B2 R' B' D B' R L2 B2 U' L' R2 F' R' U' R2 U2



12.65 average of 5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 12.65
1. 12.60 U' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' B' L R D2 B2 D2 B' U R2 B F2 R' U L U2 L2 B2 R2 
2. (17.29) L' U' F D' U B' L2 B' L U L' F2 U' R2 F' U2 B2 F' D' R2 F B2 D' U' B2 
3. 13.13 U R' D2 U' B2 R U' R2 D F' R2 B U2 B2 R2 F' U F2 D F' L' F L R U2 
4. (12.21) L2 U F B R U2 B' R U2 D' L2 B2 U2 L F' U2 D' L' F R L' F' L' F' B2 
5. 12.22 R D' R L' F2 B' L R U' B2 R' B' D B' R L2 B2 U' L' R2 F' R' U' R2 U2


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just took a bunch of Ao5:

magic: 1.96
YAY SUB 2!!!!


Spoiler



2.06
1.93
1.90
(2.08)
(1.78)


 
Pyraminx: 20.49
wow... my official 3x3 is better than that...


Spoiler



19.55
18.90
(16.03)
23.03
(24.15)



2x2x2 : 7.58
first sub 8 avg!


Spoiler



8.00
(3.91)
8.94
(9.28)
5.81



3x3x3: 28.65
recently switched from Fridrich to Roux, so I am pretty happy with this 


Spoiler



(38.43)
27.09
27.53
(21.65)
31.34



3x3x3 OH: 58.30
that average makes cutoff!


Spoiler



(50.94)
61.88
52.30
(74.15)
60.71


----------



## clincr (Jun 19, 2011)

Average of 5: 11.57
1. 11.98 R D2 R' L D2 U' R' L2 B2 R' U2 L' U' L F U D2 R2 F' R B2 F' R' U2 D2 
2. (14.48) U' R' L B R' B2 R U R2 F2 U2 R F' U B' F' L' B' R B2 L' R2 B D2 L2 
3. (10.44) U B' D B2 L' D2 F' D2 L D' L2 U' R' D' F2 U R' D F L2 F2 L' F2 D' R' 
4. 10.93 F L2 U R' L' B2 D2 L B2 D' U R' D L' F2 B' L2 R' D B2 U' R L2 D' R' 
5. 11.81 D2 F2 B R2 F' L2 B2 R2 L B' F2 D U' R' D' B2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 R2 

Average of 12: 12.47
1. 13.47 L2 U2 R F2 L' B2 F' R F2 L2 B' U2 F B2 D U' R2 F' R' L U' B L U2 R' 
2. 12.58 U' B' F2 L2 U B' U R2 F U L U2 R' U F' B2 L' R' B' F' U L R2 U2 B 
3. 12.74 D2 L' U2 F2 L B' R U2 B U' R2 B' F L2 B F2 U R' F' D' F2 R' F' U' B2 
4. 10.69 B' F' L2 U' B' R2 B' F R F2 B' U2 D' B U' D L' U B U L' F' L D2 U' 
5. 13.27 B' L R F U' R' D' R U2 F' D2 B' R' D B2 R2 U' R' D B' F D' F2 R' F2 
6. 13.95 D B' L2 U2 F2 L F B U L R' F2 U F' B D' B' U2 F' D' B U2 D' R2 L2 
7. 11.98 R D2 R' L D2 U' R' L2 B2 R' U2 L' U' L F U D2 R2 F' R B2 F' R' U2 D2 
8. (14.48) U' R' L B R' B2 R U R2 F2 U2 R F' U B' F' L' B' R B2 L' R2 B D2 L2 
9. (10.44) U B' D B2 L' D2 F' D2 L D' L2 U' R' D' F2 U R' D F L2 F2 L' F2 D' R' 
10. 10.93 F L2 U R' L' B2 D2 L B2 D' U R' D L' F2 B' L2 R' D B2 U' R L2 D' R' 
11. 11.81 D2 F2 B R2 F' L2 B2 R2 L B' F2 D U' R' D' B2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 R2 
12. 13.33 L2 R' F' B2 D2 L' U R2 U2 F U' R2 F L D' U2 R' U2 L2 R2 U F' R' B2 L

9.95 F L' U2 R U L R F D' F2 L' U2 B2 F' R2 L' B D B F2 R2 U2 F D2 F


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 19, 2011)

WTF?!!!

3x3 avg12:

Average: 13.10
Standard Deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 10.00
Worst Time: 17.44
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	12.86	D2 U2 F2 L D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F D U' F' L B' F2 L F D2 R2 B F
2.	13.61	L U2 B R B' F R B2 R' B' F2 L R U R' D' U B' F' L R' D2 L B U2
3.	(10.00)	B U B L' R2 U2 B F2 U L R' B2 R D U L2 B L2 R D2 U2 L2 R' U2 L
4.	12.69	L B F' L2 R2 D U' L' R' D' U' L R2 B F L2 R B' F2 L' R2 B F D R
5.	(17.44)	R2 B2 D' U B' F L' R2 D2 U B' F D2 U L' R' F D R' U2 R' B' U L' R2
6.	10.56	L2 R' D' U R B' F R2 D' U F D2 U L B' F2 U' L' U' L' R2 B' F2 U R
7.	15.84	B L' R2 U' B' F2 D' U2 L D U2 F' R B' U2 B2 F D B F L R D' B' F2
8.	13.81	L2 R2 F' L' B' F' D R D' B' L R2 D' U' L R D2 U2 R' B R D2 U2 R' B
9.	11.81	L' R' D2 B' R D U' L2 D2 U L' F D U B F L2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 B' F2
10.	16.30	B F' D U2 B L B' F' L' B F2 R' U F' U2 B' L R' B L2 R B F' L R
11.	12.08	D' U L2 B' D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F D L2 R' U' B2 F L' R2 U' B' D' U'
12.	11.41	B L' D' U2 B2 U L' D U' L U' L' R U' F2 L2 R' U2 L' B' F' L D' U' B



10.00 und 10.56 were nl


----------



## phases (Jun 19, 2011)

Relearned all the algs (finally) and did my first RA of 12 and 5, and both under a minute! That was my original goal when picking the cube back up so - I'll call it an accomplishment. 



Decided not to stop there, I'd like to improve.


----------



## JyH (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty good average, but INSANELY lucky.



Spoiler



Session average: 15.19
1. 14.88 F2 R U2 R2 U' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 U L' D' L' D U F B D2 B D' L' R' F R2 (PLL skip)
2. 15.94 D' F' U2 F R D B' R U' B' L R' D' L2 F' D2 L R2 F2 R F L2 R2 F U2 (PLL skip)
3. (13.59) L2 U' D F2 D R2 B F' L2 R2 D L' F U2 B' F' D' R2 L' B2 D R' L B2 F (PLL skip + same OLL as above solve)
4. (19.22) R2 F' U L U2 B2 L2 U2 R' L' B2 U2 D F L' D B2 U' F L' U F2 B U' F (Thought this would be a PLL skip because I saw a bar, turned out it was an F perm)
5. 14.75 D2 B F D L2 F B L2 D' B' U2 F' B R B L B' R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' U F'



Should've been sub-15 with this kind of luck, but I failed. 


EDIT: Second sub-15 average ever



Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.69
1. (17.38) F' R2 B2 R U2 F L U2 L U2 L2 B L R U2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 D' L' F R' L
2. 14.58 U2 D' L2 F' R' B' L F U2 L' B D L2 F' U L2 R' F' U L2 B' U2 R' F' D'
3. 14.19 L U' L' B2 F2 L B' L2 D2 U F' L2 B2 F2 D B R2 F' L2 F' D U2 L' D' L'
4. 15.31 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 R D F2 L' R D R U2 D' B2 L' U' F' D U2 B U'
5. (13.88) D2 L F2 R D2 B' F U2 B' F2 R' F2 L U F R' L2 D' U2 R' F L' B' D2 B2



Last three solves all had the same OLL. 14.58 was a PLL skip.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 19, 2011)

10.74 single and 15.34 ao12


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## uberCuber (Jun 20, 2011)

Megaminx

2:03.24, 2:17.80, 2:08.21, 2:07.98, 2:00.65, 2:09.04, 2:02.81, 2:09.82, 2:20.71, 2:24.10, 2:06.97, 2:07.65 = 2:09.42 avg12

lolisuck

EDIT: seems I posted too soon

rolled and got

2:07.98, 2:00.65, 2:09.04, 2:02.81, 2:09.82, 2:20.71, (2:24.10), 2:06.97, 2:07.65, (1:58.30), 2:14.46, 2:03.18 = 2:08.33 avg12

including a 2:05.93 avg5 PB.

don't feel like doing anymore solves now bye


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 20, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Wtf.
> 11.89 average of 12 and 10.89 average of 5(solves 3-7).
> 
> 12.19, 11.18, 10.08, 9.36, 11.56, 14.40, 11.02, 11.63, 11.09, 11.30, 13.65, DNF
> ...



Hi Bill, I will beat you!!!! soon...
I just got a 9.6 and it was non-lucky and it's on vid  hope we do this good at the comp although I might not go because my parents are out for the weekend


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2011)

> Hi Bill, I will beat you!!!! soon...
> I just got a 9.6 and it was non-lucky and it's on vid hope we do this good at the comp although I might not go because my parents are out for the weekend


If you can't go to the comp then why don't you get Julian to give you a ride?
And upload the 9.6 quickly(I wanna see).
And get on TTW.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 20, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> If you can't go to the comp then why don't you get Julian to give you a ride?
> And upload the 9.6 quickly(I wanna see).
> And get on TTW.


Sure I will ask... hope he will say yes!!!
It's uploaded 
Gotta study!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2011)

> Sure I will ask... hope he will say yes!!!
> It's uploaded
> Gotta study!


You can still study(I need to do homework too), go on so we can just chat.
Please?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 20, 2011)

I just got a PB sub 17 average of 12 , PB sub 16 average of 5 and a NL PB single on 3x3
Average of 12: 16.92
best avg5: 15.91
(Last solve is PB Forced X-cross semi easy f2l Crappy dot OLL and G Perm)
1. 16.10 B' R2 U2 F' R' B2 L' D2 U2 B R U D' F2 U D' B2 D F2 B L R F2 U2 F2 
2. 17.94 D F' U2 B2 F D' R U' R' F U2 L2 D2 R' L U2 D' R' L' B2 U F2 L' U R' 
3. 18.20 F2 U2 R2 D' R B' L2 U B2 U' D' R2 F2 U F2 L' F2 L' F2 R' B R L B' R 
4. 17.17 B2 D R2 L U2 D' R' U' R U2 F B2 R2 B2 L F D F' L' F' D F2 L B2 D 
5. (21.23) F L2 D2 U B2 D L' D' R' F D L R' B2 F2 L' U' L2 D B D' U2 F2 U2 D 
6. 13.41 D2 B R2 U' R' D U' F' U2 L2 D2 B U L2 D R U' F D' F2 B R2 U' L D2 
7. 19.03 B2 U2 F L F2 L' D2 R' L D L F B2 L2 U D2 R U L2 R U2 B' L2 R F' 
8. 19.63 R U B L' R D L2 U2 D' B L' R D R2 U R' F' U2 B2 F' D2 B2 R' D' L2 
9. 16.82 D B' R2 F B' D' B' L' R U L2 F B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F U2 R' F2 D' L F2 U2 
10. 14.31 L' R' B2 F2 D U' R' F B' L2 F L2 R D2 B' R' L2 F D' R D2 F D2 L' U2 
11. 16.61 B' R' F U2 F B' U' B2 L2 B2 R' B R2 D2 L2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' 
12. (12.32) L' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B R' D B' F L F2 L R D2 L2 B D' U' F2 R L2 D2 L2 
I'm Effin happy right now.
I just started rolling and got faster Average of 5:
Average of 5: 15.51
1. 14.31 L' R' B2 F2 D U' R' F B' L2 F L2 R D2 B' R' L2 F D' R D2 F D2 L' U2 
2. 16.61 B' R' F U2 F B' U' B2 L2 B2 R' B R2 D2 L2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' 
3. (12.32) L' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B R' D B' F L F2 L R D2 L2 B D' U' F2 R L2 D2 L2 
4. (21.50) F' B' D B2 U D' L2 U' B2 F R' F L' B2 R' U2 F2 D F' U' F2 U2 R2 B U' 
5. 15.60 F2 U2 B' U2 R B2 F2 L' R F B' L2 D2 R2 D B' U D' B2 U' D' L' B' F R


----------



## qqwref (Jun 20, 2011)

face-turning octahedron (real, not sim) nonrolling avg12 (since I'm too lazy to do more solves)

best time: 1:10.66

best avg5: 1:28.12 (σ = 5.82)
(1:12.69), (1:39.71), 1:22.23, 1:36.05, 1:26.08

best avg12: 1:32.52 (σ = 11.34)
1:48.54, 1:12.69, 1:39.71, 1:22.23, 1:36.05, 1:26.08, (1:52.89), 1:29.14, (1:10.66), 1:46.87, 1:21.83, 1:42.10


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 20, 2011)

1. 27.87 D2 r B2 R2 r2 U' f2 B D2 F2 U' f2 F U' L' f' r' u D R2 f2 B' u2 R2 f2 r R' D U2 r R2 U2 u2 B2 U2 f F L r2 B 
AM HAPPY
ANTISUNE A PERM IS NICE


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 20, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 1. 27.87 D2 r B2 R2 r2 U' f2 B D2 F2 U' f2 F U' L' f' r' u D R2 f2 B' u2 R2 f2 r R' D U2 r R2 U2 u2 B2 U2 f F L r2 B
> AM HAPPY
> ANTISUNE A PERM IS NICE


 
w.
t.
f.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 20, 2011)

niec sniggle


----------



## Frapdeizer (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been on hi-games lately and there are the effects.

10x10- 8:57.86, 8:57.09, 9:06.69, 8:47.16, 8:36.55 = 8:54.04 avg of 5
9x9-6:32.97, 6:04.67, 6:01.03, 5:45.91, 5:52.45 = 5:59.38 avg of 5, 5:53.13 mean of 3
8x8- 4:10.36, 4:14.69, 3:50.74, 4:11.09, 3:57.39, :06.72, 4:05.47, 3:52.99, 3:57.09, 4:05.66, 4:05.38, 4:02.88 = 4:03.50 avg 12, 3:59.98 avg of 5
7x7- 2:32.98, 2:37.23, 2:35.66, 2:39.24, 2:23.16 = 2:35.29 avg of 5
6x6- 1:47.11, 1:40.86, 1:41.48, 1:43.98, 1:43.19 = 1:42.88 avg of 5
5x5- 54.47, 55.72, 56.11, 54.30, 55.36, 51.00, 55.89, 52.30, 54.64, 53.78, 49.44, 54.42, 55.53 = 54.19 avg of 12, 53.50 avg of 5, (55.88 mean of 66)


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 20, 2011)

1:26 Burrito Bison, first, and only try with max stats. Need to get off now, hopefully my hard work will remain in my cache


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2011)

Some more OH PBs:
Average of 5: (22.93), (17.50), 18.68, 18.20, 17.84 = 18.24
Average of 12: 17.21, 21.44, (15.19), 21.40, 22.12, 18.16, 19.08, (22.93), 17.50, 18.68, 18.20, 17.84 = 19.16


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2011)

> Some more OH PBs:
> Average of 5: (22.93), (17.50), 18.68, 18.20, 17.84 = 18.24
> Average of 12: 17.21, 21.44, (15.19), 21.40, 22.12, 18.16, 19.08, (22.93), 17.50, 18.68, 18.20, 17.84 = 19.16


WTF. How are this freakin' fast?
I thought your goal was sub-25 by CO?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2011)

3x3 single 9.77 on video.

lolscramble

9.77 F2 L2 R' B2 R B2 D' L2 F D2 B' D2 R D2 L2 F U2 F' L U2 D2 F' B2 R2 D


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> w.
> t.
> f.


5s centers and 6 edges skipped muahahaha. Kinda takes all the glory away though.

Edit:
y z' Rw' F' U2' Rw
z x' U' Lw' U2 Lw'
z' x' U' Rw U' Rw' U' Rw'
Rw' F' Rw
x' Rw U Rw' U' Rw U2 Rw'

I actually skipped 4 edges, but during the first Uw' for edge pairing I got 2 more paired up


----------



## JackJ (Jun 20, 2011)

Got into 3x3 sim a few days ago

53.14 avg10 with a 35.68 single.

5.53 2x2 single


----------



## y235 (Jun 20, 2011)

Got sub20 avg5. I switched from CFOP to ZZ 20 days ago, and this is faster than my CFOP best avg5.
the times were: (14.88), 17.48, 21.04, (26.15), 20.60. first solve was EO skip, second was OLL skip.


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2011)

16.54 Ao12 and 18.00 Ao100.

Dammit not sub-18.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

My accomplishment is that I lubed a speedcube for the first time in my life. (other than putting Liquid Wrench in a Rubik's brand a long time ago)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

> 16.54 Ao12 and 18.00 Ao100.
> 
> Dammit not sub-18.


Congrats Julian. Still using A-5?


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

> Yep.


Do you have another decent cube?


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Do you have another decent cube?


I have a GuHong that I've been too lazy to lube and tension, I guess I will once exams are over.

Also, TIED my 15 puzzle sim PB of 5.52  First solve of the session, too.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

Guhong are really good once lubed(you probably already knew that).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Some more OH PBs:
> Average of 5: (22.93), (17.50), 18.68, 18.20, 17.84 = 18.24
> Average of 12: 17.21, 21.44, (15.19), 21.40, 22.12, 18.16, 19.08, (22.93), 17.50, 18.68, 18.20, 17.84 = 19.16


 
22.05 was your "epic" PB two days ago, this is total BS.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, and plus on TTW earlier he was getting much higher average. Like 25 or something.


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 21, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 22.05 was your "epic" PB two days ago, this is total BS.


 
maybe he spent all of the last 2 days learning a bunch of new algs without sleeping and practicing non stop?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> maybe he spent all of the last 2 days learning a bunch of new algs without sleeping and practicing non stop?


 
Which would make both his brain and his hand far too tired to sub-20 OH
lol


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Which would make both his brain and his hand far too tired to sub-20 OH
> lol


 
maybe he took a few power naps! they are only 7 minutes IIRC


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 21, 2011)

5.19 D' R D2 B D' B2 U2 D' R2 B' U F B L' U2 B' D' R L' D2 B D2 F L D2 



Spoiler



y U R B' U' R' L'
z' U' R' U
D' R D
U R U' R U R' U'
z' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U'



31 moves / 5.19s = 5.97 tps 

****ing lold.

solution with some cancellations:



Spoiler



y U R B' U' L'
z' U2 R' U
D' R D
U R U' R U
z' U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U'


Brings it down to 27 moves.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 21, 2011)

Sub 30 3x3 solve, not lucky! Finally! . 28.95 .
3.12 lucky 2x2 and 7.24 non-lucky .


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 21, 2011)

29.46, (DNF(22.25)), 27.13, (26.05), 26.90 = 27.83 OH average of 5 PB. Would've got average of 12 PB, but I had 2 DNFs.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 21, 2011)

holy ****
(7.83), 8.61, 8.75, 8.21, 9.51, 11.80, 11.30, 8.07, 10.27, (12.13), 8.45, 9.84 = 9.48
no skips. 2 counting 11s


----------



## Godmil (Jun 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> ...I lubed a speedcube for the first time in my life.



<_< *looks at your WCA profile.
eh? how is that... but.... Why have you not lubed any cubes until now?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 21, 2011)

*5x5 PB average *

Average of 5: 3:14.88
1. (3:02.85) 
2. 3:18.72 
3. 3:07.18 
4. 3:18.73
5. (4:06.74)

I accidentally on edge pairing on the last solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2011)

59.92 void 4x4 sim


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

Godmil said:


> <_< *looks at your WCA profile.
> eh? how is that... but.... Why have you not lubed any cubes until now?


 
Non-lubed cubes promote not turning as fast as possible and majorly helped build lookahead. And I've always thought lube is overrated for sup-15 cubers anyway


----------



## JyH (Jun 21, 2011)

15.32 Average of 12 with 14.74 Average of 5



Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.32
1. 14.16 D B2 R U R F2 R' U' R' D' U B R2 F' U2 R U2 R2 B F D' L F2 L' D'
2. 14.53 F2 L2 D' L B U L2 D' F L' R' D R D2 U' R B' U2 L U2 B L2 F' R D2
3. 15.82 B2 F2 L B2 R F2 U R2 L' U R U R' L' U B L2 D F2 U' F R F R' L'
4. 15.73 L2 U D2 B D2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2 D U' L2 D' L F U D B' R2 B' U2 L2 U' D'
5. *14.89* B' F' L' B2 R F' B' R' U' D2 L2 U2 F D U' R' L2 F U' D' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2
6. *15.02* D2 F2 B' R U2 D' L2 R' D F2 L D2 L2 R' D B' U2 D' B2 L2 F' L' U' L' B2
7. *14.32* B F' D R2 L2 D R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 U R2 B L F2 U2 L' B2 F' D' B2
8. *15.44* U2 L B2 R' B D L2 F2 B2 R L U' D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F' B' D F' R U2 D' L
9. *(13.50)* B2 U2 L B L2 U L' D' B2 U2 D' L2 R F2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 U B L'
10. 18.14 F L2 B2 L' U' B2 R F' B2 U2 F2 L U2 L U' R U' B D' U F B' R L D
11. (18.38) R U2 D2 L2 D2 R F U F' B2 R B' F' R' B F2 L D R' F2 L2 R2 U' F' L'
12. 15.11 F' L R U' B' U L2 R2 F' U' L F2 R' L' B L' U2 D' F R2 U D' B2 F' D

14.74 Average of 5 is bolded.
13.50 was a ridiculous scramble.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 21, 2011)

14.91 Average of 5
Yea I know it doesn't really matter.

Times:
14.74, 15.86, 12.41, 14.14, 17.03

best time: 12.41
worst time: 17.03
session avg: 14.91 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 14.83


----------



## slncuber21 (Jun 22, 2011)

22.56	
32.61	
35.24	
34.55	
33.21	
42.98 
33.89	
33.05	
41.21	
28.71	
POP 
38.03	
29.16

Aof13: 33.97

not bad for my first time cubing in 2+ years!


----------



## Julian (Jun 22, 2011)

PB Ao5, Ao12, and Ao100! 

Ao100: 17.84 yay sub-18 :3

Average of 12: 16.15
1. 16.24 L2 U2 R U' B F' R U' R2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 L D' F2 R' U' D' B2 D' F R2 
2. (20.63) L' D' B' L' R2 B' R D L' R F' B' U2 B2 R2 U' B R' F U2 B2 R L2 U' R 
3. 19.64 D2 U2 B' U2 L' B2 D F2 R B R' B' U' R' B2 D B F2 L2 F B R' D' R2 B' 
4. 18.10 U L2 B' R F L F' U2 D2 F2 R U' L' F2 L' U' B R' U2 L' U' B R2 B' D2 
5. 18.67 L' B U' R D B' R D' F D' L2 D2 U L' U' R2 B2 U' R' U B' D' B L2 F 
6. 13.82 U' B D' F R' D' L' D' U2 F2 R U R2 B2 L' R' D B' L R U L D' L' U2 
7. 13.60 D U' R2 L U' D2 F2 B R2 F' U' L' F2 B' R' F2 R2 U2 D' L2 R' B R2 B R' 
8. 14.15 F2 U' F R2 F2 L D L D2 B2 F D' U' F R2 L F' D R' U' R B R B2 D2 
9. 15.86 F R2 B' D L' R' B F R' F D' B D2 F B D' B2 L' U R2 F L D' B' L' 
10. 15.88 L' U' D' L2 B' L2 D B2 D' L' R2 D L R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U D2 L2 D R2 L' 
11. (13.55) U2 L D2 R' B' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 U' L' R' D R2 D F D L2 R' D L' B' D2 B2 
12. 15.54 L B' U B D U2 R U R' U2 F B R' F2 U D2 L2 R2 D' B2 F' D2 F' R' U'

7-11 are 14.53 Ao5! Woo!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 22, 2011)

New AO5,12, and 100 PB's (Single PB is 21.88)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 23.08
worst time: 48.28

current avg5: 32.99 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 27.51 (σ = 1.04)

current avg12: 33.53 (σ = 2.56)
best avg12: 30.50 (σ = 3.07)

current avg100: 32.98 (σ = 4.31)
best avg100: 32.98 (σ = 4.31)

session avg: 32.98 (σ = 4.31)
session mean: 32.88


----------



## Julian (Jun 22, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> New AO5,12, and 100 PB's (Single PB is 21.88)
> number of times: 99/100
> best time: 23.08
> worst time: 48.28
> ...


Why don't you try to roll the Ao100?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 22, 2011)

24.28 one handed average of 5 on TTW. Second best average in one handed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2011)

48.16 void 4x4 sim on video


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally tensioned and lubed Dayan Mf8 4x4, and am beginning to practice 4x4 again

(59.23), (1:14.24), 1:01.91, 1:01.91, 59.73 = 1:01.18 avg5

1:08.55, 1:07.06, 1:07.24, 1:06.85, (59.23), 1:14.24, 1:01.91, 1:01.91, 59.73, (1:14.31), 1:10.18, 1:05.43 = 1:06.31 avg12

no having two 1:01.91's in a row is not a mistake


----------



## JyH (Jun 22, 2011)

11.22 Single

U' R' D' B2 U2 F' L2 B2 D F B2 U2 D2 B2 L' R2 B U' F2 R2 B' F L' D2 R2 



Spoiler



y2
F D' L U L' U L U' R2
U2 R U R' U2' R U R'
U2 y R' U R y L' U' L
U' y L' U L
F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' U
I'm 90% sure that that is the correct solution, although I don't remember if the OLL was just F R U R' U' F', or F R U R' U' F' *2.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 22, 2011)

5x5 PB single: 2:46.11 

scramble: u2 D b' B U' L2 f D' B L2 B2 b' F2 u2 U F D' r R' F2 R' r L F2 l2 F' D' F' D' U2 f' r' l' b2 B2 U D d2 L l2 B R2 D' F2 b f R2 l' B2 D2 U' b' r d B2 f F2 b R2 f'


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2011)

(0.69), 2.58, 2.86, (2.88), 1.15, 2.81, 1.25, 2.37, 2.47, 2.17, 1.69, 1.78 = 2.11 avg12

Last Six Edges. UWR probably.

EDIT: Did 4.5 avg12 OH.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 22, 2011)

wtf. That is just ridiculous.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 22, 2011)

did 600 solves today. avg was 10.5 iirc, including about 100 warm-up solves.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 23, 2011)

4x4: 51.97

It's my new PB.

L Rw2 R2 Uw F' U Rw' Fw2 L2 U Fw U Fw' F D2 Fw' F' L D2 U2 B2 L' Uw' Rw' R B2 Fw D' U2 R2 D2 Uw U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 F2 R


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 23, 2011)

Statistics for 06-23-2011 02:33:00

Average: 2.54
Standard Deviation: 0.26
Best Time: 0.65
Worst Time: 3.83
Individual Times:
1.	3.08	R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F2 R2 F2 R'
2.	3.20	U' F' R2 U' F' R' U' R2 U' R F2
3.	2.57	U2 F U2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R F U
4.	2.28	F' R U' F2 R U R F2 R U' R2
5.	(3.83)	U R F2 R' F R' U F' R F' U
6.	(0.65)	R2 U' F U R F2 U2 R' F' R F
7.	2.46	U R F2 U R' U' F' U' F R U
8.	3.12	U F' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R
9.	3.35	R2 F U2 R F R F R F2 R U
10.	0.94	F2 R U2 R U F' U2 F' R' F' U'
11.	2.69	F2 U F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R U' R'
12.	1.71	R' F U R' U' F' R' F2 U R' U

Lolwat

(Spacebar, cube in hands)


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 23, 2011)

3x3 using ZZ

single: 12.78
avg5: 16.00
avg12: 17.28
avg50: 18.09


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 23, 2011)

Shortey said:


> did 600 solves today. avg was 10.5 iirc, including about 100 warm-up solves.


 
I thought you were quicker


----------



## Godmil (Jun 23, 2011)

That's scary fast.
Out of curiosity, how long did it take to do all those solves?


----------



## Shortey (Jun 23, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I thought you were quicker


 
Ya, me too :3



Godmil said:


> That's scary fast.
> Out of curiosity, how long did it take to do all those solves?



uh... i dunno... like 6 hours? wasnt in one sitting tho


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 23, 2011)

Grrr close
2.52, 3.40, 2.69, 1.77, 2.16, 2.75, 1.96, 1.46, 2.55, 3.47, 2.83, 3.11, 2.22, 2.30, 2.25, *DNF(1.88)*, 2.61, 2.77, 2.65, 1.88, 2.83, 2.43, 2.58, 4.11, 2.75, 2.56, 2.69, 2.06, 1.96, 2.34, 2.56, 3.41, 5.13, 2.88, 2.11, *11.71*
Session average was about 2.6, then I got a counting 5, and it went up to about 2.7, then I got a counting 11 and it went up to 2.94 so I gave up. Best avg12 was 2.39, best avg5 was 1.96, both good but no PBs.


----------



## nccube (Jun 23, 2011)

1.49 2x2 avg5 in TTW!!
1.31 (LL skip) 1.27(LL skip) 2.28(normal solve) 1.44 (easy 1-look solve) 1.72 (easy 1-look solve)

UWR?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 23, 2011)

nccube said:


> 1.49 2x2 avg5 in TTW!!
> 1.31 (LL skip) 1.27(LL skip) 2.28(normal solve) 1.44 (easy 1-look solve) 1.72 (easy 1-look solve)
> 
> UWR?


 
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaat, an actual sub-1.5 avg5? That is awesome. It was keyboard though right? Congratulations.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 23, 2011)

3x3 OH in *17.76 (nl)* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 B2 F U2 F2 R D R2 D' U B2 D F' R D' B' F2 L R B F L' R' F2 U2


----------



## nccube (Jun 23, 2011)

It's keyboarded, yes, but I use both Ctrls to start the timer so that it's as similar as possible to a stackmat.


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Shortey (Jun 23, 2011)

5.73 F R2 F2 R2 L' D' U B' R L F D2 U2 B2 F R L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 D' F' 
Cross: z2 F R D' F R2
F2L1+2: U' L' U L2 U' L'
F2L3+4: y R U R' U2 L' U' L
ZBLL: F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

lol


----------



## Vinny (Jun 23, 2011)

Sub 35 average of 5 for 5x5 centers (34.15)


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2011)

Lololol


----------



## Owen (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2011)

Owen said:


>


Dammit! You beat my PB! Oh well, I'm okay as long as you don't beat my Ao5 :3


----------



## JackJ (Jun 23, 2011)

18.49 3x3 sim single.


----------



## Owen (Jun 23, 2011)

Julian said:


> Dammit! You beat my PB! Oh well, I'm okay as long as you don't beat my Ao5 :3


 
What is your Ao5?


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2011)

Owen said:


> What is your Ao5?


13.83, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 23, 2011)

More ZZ practice

single: 11.54
avg5: 15.16
avg12: 16.07
avg100: 17.38


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 23, 2011)

Shortey said:


> 5.73 F R2 F2 R2 L' D' U B' R L F D2 U2 B2 F R L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 D' F'
> Cross: z2 F R D' F R2
> F2L1+2: U' L' U L2 U' L'
> F2L3+4: y R U R' U2 L' U' L
> ...


 
Lol, wtf? That's the easiest F2L I've ever seen.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Done over 600 2x2 solves today with my new v-cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Spoiler



Session average: 3.75
1. 4.81 R' F' U R2 F' R' F2 U R U' 
2. 3.97 R' F' U' F' U2 R U F2 R2 
3. 3.09 R F' U' F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' 
4. 4.40 U2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' R U 
5. 4.05 R' U2 F' R F2 R U2 R' F 
6. 3.01 U F2 R' U2 R2 F' U' 
7. 4.88 R F U' R F R' F2 R' U' 
8. 4.01 R F2 U2 R' U' R' U2 F R2 
9. 3.09 F U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U F U' 
10. 4.26 F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 U F' U' 
11. 2.27 R' U R F' U2 F R2 U F' 
12. 4.92 U' F U F2 U F R2 U' R U' 
13. (9.06) F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
14. 3.53 F R' F U' R2 U R2 F' 
15. 3.29 U2 F' U F2 U F2 R2 
16. 4.18 R' F' R F' U R F2 U' R' 
17. 3.16 U F' R2 F U R' U F' R 
18. 3.04 F' U F2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F' 
19. 3.80 R' F2 U F R' F R' F' 
20. 4.61 U F2 U' F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 
21. 6.99 F' U2 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' 
22. 2.93 U R' U' R U' R U2 F2 R' 
23. 4.04 F' U2 R' U2 R' F2 R 
24. 2.90 R U' F2 R U' F U2 F' 
25. 2.50 F' R F2 U' R' F' R F' 
26. 5.58 F' U2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' F2 U' 
27. 3.50 R U F2 R2 U' F U R' U 
28. 5.66 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R' F R 
29. 3.88 U' F' U' F' R U2 
30. 3.66 U2 F2 U R F2 R' F2 
31. 4.37 U2 R2 F2 R U2 F' U 
32. 2.47 R' F' R F R' F U F2 U2 
33. 3.73 F U F2 R' U' F' R' 
34. 5.27 U F2 U2 R U' F U2 F2 R 
35. 2.89 F U R' U2 F U R' F2 R' 
36. 4.17 R U R2 U' F R' F U F 
37. 3.47 R F R2 U2 F2 U' R' F R U' 
38. 4.22 U' R F' R' U F2 U' F2 U 
39. 4.38 U' F R' F' U2 F2 R2 
40. 4.31 R F' U2 F R U2 R U R2 
41. 3.64 R' U' F R U' F R' F2 R2 U2 
42. 2.75 R' U F2 U F U' F U2 R2 
43. 4.58 U R' U R2 F U' F U2 F' R2 
44. 3.11 F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U R' F2 
45. 2.08 F U2 R' U' F2 R U' F2 U2 
46. 5.55 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U F2 R 
47. 2.58 R' F U' R' F U F' U' 
48. 3.34 F U2 F' R U' F2 U 
49. 3.47 R' U R F2 R F' R F2 U2 
50. 3.43 U' R F' U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' 
51. 8.26 R F U2 R F R2 F2 R' U' 
52. 6.24 U F R2 F R' U F2 R' U 
53. 3.31 F' U2 R2 U R' F R U2 F' 
54. 5.19 U2 F' U2 F' U F' U' F2 U 
55. 3.02 U' F' U2 R U' R2 U2 F 
56. 3.94 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R' U2 
57. 3.97 R' F R' F U2 F R U R' 
58. 2.57 U F R F2 U R' U' F R2 
59. 5.90 F R F2 R' U R' U R2 F2 
60. 1.56 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' 
61. 2.95 U' F U F U' R U' R U2 
62. 3.07 U2 R F U F2 R' F R2 F' R' 
63. 3.89 R' U' F R2 U' R F R2 U' 
64. 4.33 F2 U F U' R F' U R' U 
65. 5.45 U2 F' U2 F' U R U2 F' R' 
66. 2.28 U' R' F' U F R U' R2 
67. 2.17 U2 F U' R U' R' U' F R2 
68. 3.35 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R' 
69. 4.05 U F' R' U2 R' F2 U R F' 
70. 4.53 F2 R2 U2 F R F2 U' F2 U' 
71. 2.89 F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F' U' F2 
72. 3.48 U R' F2 U' F' R2 U F2 U 
73. 3.82 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U F2 U2 
74. 3.10 U2 F2 U F2 R' U R2 F2 U' 
75. 5.04 F' R' F R' F2 R U' R 
76. 2.72 R' U' R2 U' F U' R2 U 
77. 5.62 F2 U F2 R' U F2 R2 
78. 3.88 U R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 
79. 4.29 F U2 F U F' U2 R2 U' F' 
80. 4.85 U2 F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U 
81. 2.98 F' R2 U2 R F U2 F2 R' U' 
82. 3.99 U R2 F' R2 F U' F R U2 R 
83. 4.18 U' F2 U R2 U F' R F2 
84. 2.88 R2 F' R U F' R2 U R2 U' 
85. 5.19 U2 R U F2 R' F' R2 
86. 2.94 U2 F2 R' F U2 F' R U2 R2 
87. 2.80 U' R' U2 R F' U' R F2 
88. 3.29 R' F U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' F U 
89. 3.38 R F U2 R F2 U' R U2 R' 
90. 5.10 F R F2 U' F U R U2 R U' 
91. 5.37 U2 R U F2 U F2 R' U' F2 U' 
92. 5.18 F2 U R' U2 F R2 F' R U 
93. 3.54 U' R F R F2 U R2 U 
94. 1.90 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F U' R U2 
95. 9.05 F R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U 
96. 3.51 F U' F' R U R F2 U2 R2 U' 
97. 5.18 R F2 U' R F' U R' F R2 
98. 3.31 F U F' R2 U F U2 F U' 
99. 2.76 U2 F' R U' R F2 U' R2 U' 
100. 2.62 U' F2 R F' R U' F' U2 F U' 
101. 3.26 R U' R2 F' R U' R U' 
102. 2.91 F' U F' R U' R' F2 R 
103. 3.16 U R2 F U' F R' U2 R U2 
104. 3.65 F R U' R2 F R' U R' 
105. 4.94 R2 U R' U2 R' U' F R' U 
106. 3.39 R U F' R F R2 U' F U2 
107. 4.63 U' F R2 U F' U F' R' U' 
108. 5.47 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' F U' 
109. 3.68 U2 R' F2 U R F2 U' F' U2 
110. 3.47 R' U' F U' R' F U' F2 U 
111. 3.47 F U2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
112. 4.42 R' U F' U2 F' U F' R' 
113. 5.11 U2 R2 U F R2 U2 F R F2 U' 
114. 2.33 F2 U2 F' R2 F U' R U2 F2 
115. 2.95 R' F U' R' F R' U' R 
116. 1.81 U' R2 F R F' R2 U2 
117. 3.89 F' R F' U' R F 
118. 4.27 U2 R' U F2 R' F2 R' F R2 U' 
119. 3.98 R U' R' F2 U R U R' U' 
120. 3.32 F2 U2 F R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U' 
121. 3.67 U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F U' R2 
122. 2.70 R' U' F2 R' F U F2 
123. 2.98 F' U' R' F' R' F2 U F2 
124. 5.90 U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' 
125. 1.34 U2 R' F' U' F U F' 
126. 5.85 F2 R2 U R2 U F' U F2 U2 
127. 2.14 U R2 F2 U F U2 F2 
128. 2.09 F U2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R 
129. 3.86 U R' F2 U R' F2 R' F R' 
130. 3.46 F R' U R' U' F R 
131. 3.09 U' F2 U F' U2 R F2 R' F U' 
132. 4.02 F R' U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 
133. 2.41 R2 U' R2 U' F R' F' R' U' 
134. 3.44 F' R2 F R F2 R F2 U' R2 
135. 3.65 R2 U2 R' U' R2 F U' R' F2 U' 
136. 2.83 R F U2 R2 F U F' R2 U' 
137. 2.26 U F R' F R2 F' R U' R2 
138. 3.37 U2 F U' F' U' R U' R F2 U 
139. 5.59 R F' R2 U R' F U R' U' 
140. 6.39 R U' R' F2 U F' R F U2 
141. 0.77 F' U' R' U2 
142. 3.92 R2 U' R' F' R2 U R2 F' U' 
143. 4.11 R F2 R' F R2 U' R2 F' R' 
144. 4.56 F' U' R F' U2 F R F' R 
145. 4.89 U' F' R U R2 U R2 F' U' 
146. 4.01 F U' R2 U' F2 U F' U' R U2 
147. 4.08 R2 F2 U' F U2 R U' F' U 
148. 4.85 R' F2 U' F U2 F R2 F U2 
149. 3.42 F R F' U' F U' R U 
150. 4.65 R F2 R' F' R2 F U2 F2 
151. 5.66 U2 R' F U F' U2 R F U R' 
152. 2.90 U R' U' F2 R F U2 F R2 U 
153. 2.37 R' U R F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
154. 3.05 U2 R F U2 F' U' F2 
155. 3.45 R2 U' R U2 R U2 F' R 
156. 2.84 R F U2 F' R U' R F' R2 
157. 2.31 F' U F' U F2 R2 U F' 
158. 3.33 F R' F' R F' R U F2 U' 
159. 3.33 F2 R' F' U F' U R2 F' U 
160. 4.26 F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 F' 
161. 2.72 U' F U2 F' U R' U' F U' 
162. 5.11 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' 
163. 4.51 U2 R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F' U 
164. 4.79 R2 U' R' F U2 F U' F U' 
165. 3.35 F R2 U F R' U2 F U' R' 
166. 4.05 U F2 R' U' R F2 U2 R' F' U' 
167. 2.93 F U F R' U2 F' U 
168. 3.05 R F U' R2 U' F U2 R U 
169. 3.94 R2 F' U F2 R' F' U2 R' U' 
170. 2.26 U R2 U' R U2 F2 R' U R 
171. 3.18 U' F R F R U2 F' R2 F 
172. 4.40 R F' U2 R' F U2 F' R2 
173. 3.97 F' U' F' U F' U R' F' 
174. 4.74 F' R' F R2 U2 F R' F 
175. 4.31 U2 F' R' U2 F R' U2 F' U' 
176. 3.48 F' U R U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
177. 4.27 R2 F2 R U R2 F U2 F2 U' 
178. 3.34 U2 F2 U F U2 R' U' F R2 
179. 2.62 R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F' 
180. 3.13 R F R2 F U2 R 
181. 4.04 F2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U F U2 
182. 3.35 R2 F2 R U2 R F R2 F' R2 
183. 4.99 U2 R' F U F' R2 U2 R' U2 
184. 3.56 F R F U' F2 R2 U F' 
185. 3.86 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R F U2 
186. 4.53 R F' U R' U F2 R' U 
187. 3.41 R F' R F2 U' F' R' U R' 
188. 2.26 F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 F' R' U2 
189. 3.08 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F U2 
190. 4.48 F' U' F U2 F' R2 F R' U' 
191. 8.62 R F' R F' R U' F U R2 
192. 6.22 U' R' U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R' 
193. 4.53 U2 R F' R F' R2 F' 
194. 2.80 U' R' U' R F2 U' F2 U R' U' 
195. 2.47 U2 F' U' F2 U R' F2 R F2 U' 
196. 5.28 R' F' R F R2 F U' R F2 
197. 3.41 F2 R2 U F R2 F2 R' F' U' 
198. 3.84 F U' F R' U R' U' F' U' 
199. 6.61 F2 U R' U F' U2 R F U2 
200. 2.51 R2 U' F2 U' F' U R' F U' 
201. 2.67 U2 R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F 
202. 3.25 R' U F2 R' F' R' U2 R' U' 
203. 5.32 U2 R' U F' R U2 F' U' F' 
204. 3.70 F2 U F' U' R F2 U F2 R' 
205. 4.89 F2 U' F' U2 R U' F' U2 F2 U' 
206. 3.99 F U' R2 U' R F' R2 U2 F' 
207. 4.49 R F' R U' R2 U' F2 U' 
208. 4.52 F R U' R U2 R F2 R 
209. 3.40 F U' F R' U F' R2 U R' U' 
210. 2.96 R2 U2 F' U R F' U2 R U' 
211. 3.90 R F U2 R U2 R2 F' R' F2 
212. 3.80 U' F2 R F2 R F' U R' U 
213. 2.58 R U' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F' 
214. 1.10 R' F' R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U 
215. 2.08 R2 U2 R F R2 U2 F' R U2 
216. 3.66 F' U R' F U2 F U F R 
217. 2.64 U' F U' F R F2 R U2 
218. 3.49 F' R' U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
219. 3.03 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 F' U2 F U' 
220. 2.74 R' U' F R' F2 R F2 R2 
221. 3.67 U F R' U R2 F2 U R U2 
222. 2.50 F U' R F2 R U R' U F 
223. 4.01 U' F U' R F' U2 R' 
224. 8.22 R2 U F2 R' F R' F2 R F U' 
225. 2.40 U2 R2 U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 
226. 2.87 U F U' F2 R' F' U2 F U2 
227. 3.79 R' F U R2 F' U' R2 F U 
228. 2.45 F R U' F2 U2 F' U R2 U 
229. 3.74 U R2 F R U2 R' U' R U' 
230. 3.76 U2 F2 R' U2 R F' R' U' R2 U' 
231. 4.11 R' U R' F R2 U' R U 
232. 2.80 R U2 R' U2 R' F' R' 
233. 2.97 U' R2 F U2 F U F' R2 
234. 2.92 R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 
235. 3.06 R' F R' F' U' R2 F R' F' U' 
236. 3.99 U' F R' F R2 F R' U2 F2 
237. 6.27 R U F' R' F U2 R' F' R2 
238. 3.13 R2 F' U R' U R' U F' U' 
239. 2.20 U' R U' R2 U R' F U F' U2 
240. 3.43 R2 U' R' F R2 U R' F2 U' 
241. 3.27 R2 U' F2 U R' F U2 R' F2 
242. 4.18 U2 F' R2 F' R' F U2 R U' 
243. (0.50) R' U F R U' 
244. 3.84 F' U2 F U2 F2 R U' R' F 
245. 3.27 U' R2 F R' U' F R' U2 
246. 4.31 F2 U' R U F R' U2 R 
247. 2.59 U' R' U F2 R2 U R2 U2 
248. 3.99 F2 R2 F U R2 F' R F2 U' 
249. 2.58 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R U2 F' R' U2 
250. 3.43 R2 U F2 R U' R U2 R' U 
251. 3.40 U F' U' F' R F2 U' F R U' 
252. 3.45 F' U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U R' 
253. 3.75 F' R' U F R' U2 F2 R U2 
254. 3.74 F R U R' U R' F' U R 
255. 2.18 U2 F' U' F R2 U R' U R2 
256. 4.17 R' U' R F2 U' F' R F2 U 
257. 2.68 U F' R U' R F' R2 F R' 
258. 4.35 F' R F' R2 F R U2 R F2 
259. 4.52 F2 U' R2 U' R F' U' R2 
260. 3.14 R2 F2 U' F R2 F' U' R U' R' 
261. 1.58 R' U R F R' U' 
262. 5.14 R' U F' R2 F R' U2 F2 R2 
263. 4.15 F U R' F2 U' R U' F U 
264. 2.28 R2 U2 R F' U2 R U' R U 
265. 2.85 R F2 R' U' R U2 R' F2 R2 
266. 5.59 R' F U' R' U F U' R2 
267. 2.40 F2 U R' F2 R F2 U 
268. 2.72 U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' U R2 
269. 7.20 U F U2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 U 
270. 2.15 F' U R' U' R2 U F2 R U2 
271. 2.86 R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U 
272. 2.45 U' F2 U R2 F' U R2 U 
273. 2.83 F' U2 F R' U' R U2 F' U2 
274. 4.72 R2 F2 R' F U2 R F2 R2 U2 
275. 4.52 U2 R U2 F' R F R' U2 R2 U' 
276. 2.83 F U R' U F2 U' R U' F 
277. 3.57 R F' U' F R2 U2 F' R U' 
278. 4.16 U R U R2 F2 R' U' F R' 
279. 2.87 U2 F2 R U' F2 U R' U' 
280. 4.42 U2 F U2 R' F' U' R U 
281. 5.77 F U2 R F R2 F' R2 F U2 
282. 4.51 F' R2 F' R' U R2 U R' U' 
283. 4.59 F2 R' U F R' F2 R2 F' R 
284. 3.57 R F' U2 R U R' U' F' R' U2 
285. 4.00 F' R2 U' F U F U2 
286. 5.14 F U' F2 U R U2 R2 F' 
287. 3.09 R2 U F' R U' R 
288. 4.41 U' F R2 F U' R' U' R 
289. 4.73 U F U2 R2 F' U' R' F U' 
290. 4.24 R F R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U' 
291. 3.61 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R F' U2 
292. 2.47 F U F' R F' U R2 F' R' U' 
293. 5.71 R F' U2 R2 F U F U2 R' 
294. 4.28 R2 F' U' R U2 R U2 F' R' U' 
295. 3.87 R' F R2 F R U2 R U2 R2 
296. 3.19 R2 U' R2 F U2 F U' R' F' 
297. 4.38 R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 R F' U 
298. 3.64 F' R' F' R2 F' R U2 R F2 U' 
299. 5.39 F2 R F2 U2 R' U F2 U F2 U2 
300. 3.92 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F R2 U2 
301. 5.51 R U R2 U' R F' U' F U' 
302. 3.24 F' U R' U F2 R2 U' F' U2 
303. 3.47 F' U R2 U F' R F' R' F' U 
304. 4.35 F2 U F' U' F2 U R2 F' R' 
305. 4.27 U2 F U2 F U' R2 F U2 F' 
306. 5.61 U R' F2 R U' F' R' F2 U 
307. 3.27 U F2 U2 R U' R F2 R U' 
308. 4.17 R2 F2 R' F' R U2 F R2 U' 
309. 2.68 U R' F2 U' R U' F2 U' F2 U' 
310. 3.70 U' R2 U' F' R F' R2 F' 
311. 3.46 U R2 F2 U F U' F R2 
312. 3.23 U R U' R2 F R F2 U 
313. 2.67 R2 F' U F' R U F2 R' U' 
314. 4.45 F R F2 R' F2 U F2 R' U 
315. 4.20 F' U R' F2 R' F2 R' F' 
316. 5.16 F U R2 U R' F U' F 
317. 3.38 R U2 F R F2 U' F U2 R' 
318. 4.03 F' R F2 U2 R U R' U2 
319. 3.69 U R2 F2 U' R U R2 F' R2 U' 
320. 3.21 F' R2 F' U R2 U R2 U2 
321. 4.56 U F' U' R' U2 F2 R U2 
322. 3.02 U' F2 U R2 U2 F U' 
323. 2.91 U R F2 R' U R' U R' F' U' 
324. 5.22 R' F U2 R U' R' F R2 F' 
325. 4.00 U F R' U R2 F' U' R U' 
326. 2.31 F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' F R2 
327. 2.47 U R2 U F' R U' F2 R2 F' U' 
328. 2.17 F' R2 U R' F' R2 U R2 
329. 4.23 R2 U R F2 R2 U' F' U2 R 
330. 4.57 R F2 R U' R' F R U' F U' 
331. 3.64 R F U2 R' F2 R' U R' U' 
332. 4.60 U2 F' U R2 U R' U' R2 F U2 
333. 2.07 R' F2 U F R' F R U' 
334. 5.09 F2 R2 U' F R' U2 F U R2 
335. 5.82 R' F U' R2 F2 U F' R' 
336. 4.41 U2 R2 U F' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
337. 3.15 U F' U F' R U' R2 F2 
338. 2.88 F R' F' R2 F' R' U2 F R2 U' 
339. 2.64 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 
340. 2.65 U F' U F' U F' U2 F 
341. 3.16 F' U2 F R2 U' R F R' 
342. 4.27 F' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 
343. 3.01 U R2 F2 R' U F U2 R2 F2 
344. 2.48 R' U R' F' U2 F' U2 F U 
345. 4.67 U' R2 F R F2 U' F' 
346. 4.42 F' R F U' F U2 R2 U' F' 
347. 6.25 U2 R' F2 R F' R U2 F' U' R2 
348. 5.79 R F2 U' R U F2 R' U' F' 
349. 3.27 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R U2 
350. 2.76 R' F2 U2 F R F R' U2 R' U' 
351. 3.31 R' U F' U' R2 U2 R' U F U2 
352. 3.37 U' R' U2 R' U R' F R2 F' 
353. 5.04 R F2 U2 R' U R F' U' 
354. 3.21 F' U2 F U2 R' U F2 R2 
355. 4.03 F U2 R2 F U' R' 
356. 4.11 R2 F2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 R2 
357. 2.78 U2 F R' U' R F2 U' R' F2 U 
358. 3.32 R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U' 
359. 2.92 F' R F U' R U' F2 U' 
360. 5.30 R' F' U R U2 R' U F2 U2 
361. 4.25 F2 R F' R2 F R' U' R2 U' 
362. 3.23 R2 F2 R' U' R F' R U' R U' 
363. 3.49 R' U' F' U F U' F U' R2 
364. 3.83 F' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R2 
365. 2.44 R U' F' R' U F2 R' F 
366. 2.87 R2 F' R2 F U' R F2 R F 
367. 4.30 F' U' R F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' 
368. 3.68 F' U2 F2 U' F2 R F' U' 
369. 3.43 R2 U F2 U F2 R' U R U2 
370. 4.50 F2 R U' F2 U' R2 U F' R' 
371. 2.96 U2 R U F R' F R' U2 
372. 3.75 F R2 F R F R2 U' F2 R' 
373. 5.48 R F U F U2 F U R' U' 
374. 4.02 R2 U R2 F' R F' R U2 
375. 5.62 R' F R' U F' R' U2 R' U 
376. 3.87 R U' R F R F U F2 R' U2 
377. 4.34 F' U' F' R' F2 R2 U F' 
378. 4.24 R U' F' U2 F' U' F U 
379. 4.43 U' F2 U' R U' F U' R 
380. 3.05 R' F U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U 
381. 4.03 R' U' R U' F R U' R' U' 
382. 4.37 R' F R F U' F U' F R' U' 
383. 3.28 F U2 R' U' R2 U' F R U 
384. 2.38 U' F2 U F' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 
385. 4.57 R' F' U F U2 F U2 R' F U' 
386. 4.77 R U2 R U R2 F' R' U' 
387. 3.60 R2 F2 U F' R F' R F' 
388. 3.69 R' F2 R F U2 R' F' R U' 
389. 3.66 R' U2 F2 U R U' R F' U2 R' 
390. 4.99 F R U' F' U2 R F U' 
391. 2.61 U2 F R F2 U2 R U2 R2 
392. 3.51 F' R' F R2 U R2 U2 F R' 
393. 4.36 U F2 R' F R' F2 U' R' 
394. 4.00 F' U' R2 U' R F' U' R2 U' 
395. 2.56 R2 U2 F' U R2 F R' U' 
396. 3.11 R2 F2 R' F R U2 F' R U' 
397. 3.37 R' U2 F' R U2 R' U2 F 
398. 2.76 U R U' F R' F2 R2 
399. 4.56 U F' U2 R F2 R' U' R' 
400. 4.68 U F2 R U2 R' U F R' U' 
401. 2.81 F R2 U' F R F' R 
402. 3.04 F' R2 U' R F' U' F' U' R2 
403. 3.40 U' R' U2 F U' F U2 F R' 
404. 2.82 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F U R2 U' 
405. 4.56 U2 F R F' R2 U F U2 F2 U' 
406. 3.58 R2 F R' U F' R2 F2 U R' 
407. 3.20 R' U' F R U' F' R F2 
408. 3.97 F2 R U' F2 R U' R2 
409. 5.58 U' F2 U F' U2 R F R U 
410. 3.00 F' U2 F' R U' F2 R' U F2 U' 
411. 3.62 U F2 R F' R U2 F 
412. 4.18 F R U F U F2 U R' U2 
413. 3.62 U' F R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' F' 
414. 4.21 U2 R' U2 F' R F2 U2 F' R 
415. 2.91 R' U F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U2 
416. 4.01 F R F' R2 F' R U 
417. 4.81 R U2 F' R' U R U F' U2 
418. 2.80 R F U' F2 U2 R F' R2 
419. 3.54 U2 R F U2 R2 F R' F' 
420. 2.85 R' F2 R F U2 R' F2 R U2 
421. 4.90 R F2 R' F R F' U' F2 U' 
422. 3.35 U R2 F' U' F2 U F' U2 
423. 5.35 F' U F2 R2 F' R F' U2 R 
424. 4.53 U2 R' U F' U F U' R' U' 
425. 4.61 R2 F U' R F' U R' U F' 
426. 4.81 F U' F R2 U2 F R' U2 F U 
427. 3.75 R F' U' R' F2 U2 F' R 
428. 3.96 R U2 R2 F2 R' U F2 U' F U' 
429. 5.27 R' F' R' F R' U F' R F2 U' 
430. 5.67 R2 F R U2 F R2 F2 U 
431. 3.30 F' U R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U2 
432. 3.49 U R F' U' F R2 U2 F R 
433. 2.91 R2 F U2 F' U' F2 U2 R' F' 
434. 3.89 U' R' U R2 F' R' U' F2 
435. 2.61 R2 U F' U R' F U2 F' 
436. 2.90 F2 U' F U' R F R' F' U' 
437. 5.63 U' F2 R2 F' U2 R F' R 
438. 2.73 U R2 F2 R' U R' U R2 U' 
439. 3.13 R2 U' F R' F' U R2 F2 U' 
440. 2.38 F U' F R2 F' U R U2 R2 
441. 3.90 F2 R U R' U2 R F 
442. 3.30 F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R F2 
443. 3.15 R F' R' F2 U R2 F' U' R 
444. 2.57 R U2 R' F U' F U2 R' U2 
445. 3.41 R' U2 F U' R2 F' U2 F U2 
446. 3.24 R U R' U2 R U F2 R U' 
447. 3.38 U' F2 U F' U' R2 U R2 U 
448. 3.19 R2 U R F' U2 R U' R2 U2 
449. 4.61 U' R U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F' 
450. 6.11 F' U R' F R2 F' R2 U F' U' 
451. 2.83 F' R F' R F U F U' R2 U' 
452. 3.09 R2 F U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 F 
453. 2.76 R' F R' U2 R U2 R' F2 R 
454. 4.08 U2 F R' U2 R' U2 F' U R 
455. 3.56 R U' R U2 F' R U F2 U2 
456. 4.63 U2 R U2 F R2 F U2 
457. 3.28 U R U' F U2 R' U' 
458. 4.17 R' F2 U R2 U' F U2 F2 R' 
459. 3.23 F2 U' R2 U F' R2 U' R2 U' 
460. 5.14 R F' U R' U F U' F U2 
461. 2.12 U F2 R2 F R2 U F R' U' 
462. 3.98 U' R2 U' R2 U F' U2 R F' U' 
463. 1.08 R' F' U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 F2 
464. 1.98 R F2 U' R2 F' R' U 
465. 3.81 F' U F' R' U2 F2 U' F' R 
466. 3.46 F' U' F' R F2 R' F U R2 U' 
467. 3.62 F' R' U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 
468. 4.37 R2 U' R U2 F U' F' U2 R U' 
469. 4.66 F U R U2 F2 U' R U' R 
470. 3.36 U2 R F2 R' U2 F' U2 F 
471. 4.56 R2 U R2 U' R F2 R' F U2 
472. 3.51 F2 R' U2 R' U F R U R 
473. 3.09 F2 U F R2 U2 R' F' R2 
474. 3.52 R U2 R2 F U' F' U' 
475. 1.63 F2 U2 R2 F U' F2 
476. 4.76 R U2 R' U F' R F' U R U2 
477. 2.31 F2 R U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' 
478. 3.85 F2 R U' F2 R F' R F2 U R2 
479. 3.02 F R' F2 R' F U2 R U' 
480. 2.20 R U' F R' F R2 U' R U' 
481. 3.45 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F U R 
482. 1.77 R U R2 U R2 F R 
483. 3.12 R F2 U' R F2 U' F' U2 R 
484. 3.11 F2 U' F R U' R' F U2 
485. 3.94 R' U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 
486. 3.43 R' U' F2 U' F2 R U' R F' R' 
487. 2.63 R' U2 F R U' F U2 F' U' 
488. 2.82 U R2 U2 F' U' F' R' F 
489. 3.95 U2 R U' F2 U R U' F 
490. 3.47 R' U2 F U F R2 F R U2 
491. 1.94 U R2 U F U2 F' U R2 U2 
492. 4.01 U2 R F' U F2 U F R' F2 
493. 5.17 F R F' U2 F U' R2 U 
494. 2.92 U F R' F U' R2 U2 R' U' 
495. 4.06 U' R' U' F2 U' R' U R2 U' 
496. 3.90 U R U F2 R2 U F' R F2 U2 
497. 3.81 U F2 R' U R U2 R F R U' 
498. 4.94 U R' U2 F U2 F2 R' F' R' U' 
499. 3.09 F U2 R2 F U R2 F' U' R' U2 
500. 4.99 R' F' R' U' R F' U2 
501. 3.20 R' U F2 R' U2 R' F R U' 
502. 6.97 R U2 R2 F R' F U' R2 F2 
503. 5.15 R U F' R2 F U2 R' U' R2 
504. 3.60 F2 R F2 R U' F' R' F2 U2 
505. 4.26 U F R2 F R2 U' F2 
506. 3.52 U' R U' F U2 R2 F2 U' R 
507. 3.51 U' R U' F R2 U2 F' U2 
508. 4.77 U2 R' U2 R' F R' U2 R 
509. 2.67 R2 U R F R' F2 R U 
510. 5.81 R2 F U' R2 F U' R' U F 
511. 4.43 F R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U F U' 
512. 3.33 R U2 R2 U' F' U' F' R F U' 
513. 2.51 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F' R F R' U' 
514. 2.04 F U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
515. 3.52 R' U F R2 U' R' F2 R' U' 
516. 3.52 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
517. 4.43 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' R U' 
518. 3.91 U F U2 R2 F' R F R U' 
519. 4.25 R F U F' U' F U2 R' 
520. 2.91 R U2 F2 R' U' R U2 R' F U 
521. 4.42 U' F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F' U' 
522. 4.63 F U' R F U' R U' R' U' 
523. 1.64 U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 
524. 4.91 F' R U' R2 U F U2 R' F' 
525. 3.38 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 F U F2 U' 
526. 3.32 F2 R' F2 R F' R F' U' 
527. 3.46 F' U R' F2 U' F' R' F U2 
528. 4.40 R2 F2 R U' F' U R' U2 R 
529. 4.62 R' U R2 U F U2 F2 U' R 
530. 3.59 F' R' F2 R U' R U R 
531. 2.46 U F2 U' F R U' R U' 
532. 6.17 R' F' R U2 F' R' F U2 
533. 1.74 R2 U R' F U F' U2 F' R' 
534. 5.80 F2 R2 U2 R U F R' F2 R' U2 
535. 4.01 U2 R' U F2 U' R2 F' U 
536. 2.99 R U2 F U' F' U F' U R2 U2 
537. 3.84 F U2 F R' U' R2 U' R' 
538. 2.86 F' U' R2 F U R F2 U' F' 
539. 3.05 F2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R F2 
540. 2.91 U2 R' U F' R2 F U F2 
541. 2.85 U2 F U R' U2 F U R2 F 
542. 3.55 R2 U' F U F2 U R' F 
543. 5.01 R2 U' R U' R2 F U R F2 
544. 2.39 R' F U R' U R2 U 
545. 6.44 R F2 R U' F' R U2 R F2 
546. 3.14 F R F2 U' R2 U' R U' F' 
547. 4.11 U' R F' R U2 F2 U' F 
548. 2.76 R' U2 F2 U R F2 R2 U' R' U2 
549. 3.60 F U2 R' U' R U' F' U2 F2 U' 
550. 1.67 F2 R' F2 R2 F' U' 
551. 4.55 F U R' U' R U' R2 
552. 3.37 U R' F2 R F' R2 F U2 R' U2 
553. 1.85 R U2 R' U F R 
554. 2.61 F2 R' F2 U' F R2 U' R U 
555. 4.92 F2 R2 F' R F R U2 F' R U' 
556. 3.32 U2 F' R' U2 F U R2 U 
557. 2.63 U R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 
558. 3.58 R2 F R' F2 U F R2 U R2 U2 
559. 4.00 F2 R F U' R F U' F2 U' 
560. 2.65 R' U R F2 U' F U' F R2 U 
561. 6.10 R2 U' F U' R2 F R U R U2 
562. 3.10 R2 F2 R U2 F' U F2 U2 F' U' 
563. 4.56 F' U2 R F' U2 R2 U' F' 
564. 3.02 R U R2 F2 R' F R' U2 F2 U' 
565. 5.69 U' F R U2 R F' R2 U2 R' 
566. 3.81 R U' F U2 F U R U2 R 
567. 3.66 U2 F' U' F R2 F' R U2 R' 
568. 3.43 U2 F' R U2 R F' R' F U2 
569. 3.91 F2 U' F R2 U2 F U F 
570. 2.74 U F U R2 F' U R' U' 
571. 5.38 R2 F' U F' R U2 R' U 
572. 4.30 U F U2 R' F R' U2 R2 U' 
573. 4.58 U2 R' U' F2 U R U2 R U 
574. 4.56 U' F' R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 
575. 4.28 R' U R F2 U' R' F R2 U' 
576. 4.83 U' F2 U' F R2 U' R F' 
577. 2.58 F' R2 U2 F' R F R' U' F 
578. 1.74 R2 U R U' R F' R F' U' 
579. 3.92 U F U' R2 F U R U R' 
580. 2.36 U2 R F2 U' F2 U' F' U R' U' 
581. 4.28 U R' F R' F U R' U2 R2 
582. 3.22 R' F' R U R2 U F' U2 R' 
583. 3.05 F R' F R F2 R U F U' 
584. 4.67 R' F2 U R' U F2 R' F2 
585. 4.09 F2 U2 F' U R F' R F' U 
586. 4.03 R U' R' F U' R F' U' R 
587. 5.39 U' F' R2 U R' U R' F' R' 
588. 2.46 R F' R F2 U F U R' U2 
589. 3.07 F' R F' U2 R' F2 R2 U 
590. 2.55 R F R' U F R2 F2 U R' 
591. 4.47 R2 U R2 F' R' F R U R' U2 
592. 3.13 U F' U' R F2 R U 
593. 4.20 F R' U' R U2 F U2 F2 R U' 
594. 3.92 U R F U R2 U2 R' U R' 
595. 1.95 R2 F2 U R U2 F' R2 F' U 
596. 3.92 R2 F2 R' F R' F U R' U 
597. 4.31 F' R2 F' U F2 R' U' R2 U2 
598. 2.49 F U F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 
599. 3.69 F U R2 U R' U R' U2 R 
600. 2.87 R2 F U2 F R' F' R' U2 
601. 3.89 F U' R U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
602. 4.69 R F U F2 R' F R2 
603. 3.36 F' U2 F U2 R' F' U F' 
604. 4.37 U R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U' R U2 
605. 5.50 U' R2 U R U2 F R' U F' 
606. 2.81 R' U R2 F U' R U' R2 
607. 4.71 U2 R' F U2 R' U' R F' U2 
608. 3.46 U R' U' R2 F R2 F' 
609. 3.48 F2 R2 F' R2 F U' F U' R 
610. 3.32 F U2 F' U' R2 U' F U2 R2 
611. 3.91 U' F U2 R2 F R' F' R U 
612. 3.45 F2 R2 U2 F' U F U R' F 
613. 6.25 U2 F U' R2 U R F' R U' 
614. 2.96 R' F R2 F R' F2 U2 R' 
615. 3.60 U2 F R2 F' R U F2 R' U 
616. 1.87 U R2 F U R2 U F R2 
617. 4.37 U' R' F2 U R U2 R2 
618. 2.35 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U 
619. 3.84 F2 R2 F' R' F U' F R U' 
620. 3.70 U F' U R F' U2 R U' R2 U' 
621. 4.07 F' R' U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' 
622. 3.10 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R F' R' 
623. 4.54 R F' R' F U2 R' U' F U' 
624. 2.38 F2 R2 F' R' U F' R2 F2 U' 
625. 2.99 F' R' F2 R2 F' R F2 
626. 4.07 F2 U F R2 U2 F2 R' U F 
627. 4.06 R F' R U' R U' R2 
628. 3.80 F2 R U R F2 U' R F2 U2 
629. 6.63 R U2 F' U R2 F2 U' 
630. 2.34 F R U' F U2 F' R2 F2 U 
631. 3.94 F R2 U' R' F U2 F U2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 24, 2011)

OH. 
Average of 12: 23.55
1. 20.44 R F2 D B R2 U' F L R2 B' D L2 R' B' R U2 L2 U' L' F D L' B D L2 
2. (18.68) L2 R' B D F R D B' F' D2 B D F R U' L' F' B' R2 B2 R' U2 R D B' 
3. 25.05 L' R' B L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 L' D' F' D' R F R' U2 R' D U' R' U D' R D2 
4. 23.44 F2 D L' B' F D2 L2 F L' R2 B F' D U' F' L B F2 U' B' D' B' U L F' 
5. 23.44 R U L2 R' B2 F2 L B2 R' D F' L' D R2 D' L' R D2 U' R2 L' F2 U' R2 B2 
6. 24.75 U2 F' D2 B R D2 R U' L' R' D F U' D R' L2 F R B' D2 F2 U F2 B2 L' 
7. 24.75 F2 R2 F D2 F D' U' F' U2 B' L F' U' B R B' L' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' D B 
8. 22.06 B2 D' U L R2 U2 R2 B' U' R L F' L D' B' F L' F' U F2 L F D2 U2 L2 
9. (38.43) U L2 R' U' L D B R L' B' L' R2 B R' F L B R2 D' F2 B R F2 D L2 
10. 24.18 R D2 R2 L F2 B' D' L' B' D F D' R' F U R B2 D B' F2 D F2 B D F 
11. 23.86 U2 R U L B F2 R2 L D F' D' U' R B' U' B F D' L' D' F' D2 L' F2 D 
12. 23.55 R' D2 U B U2 F D2 R' B2 D2 L R' F2 R B U2 D' R' F L' U2 L2 F U B


----------



## JackJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Moar sim: 

1.66 2x2 single, could have been faster, possibly sub 1. Ranked 69th though.

http://hi-games.net/cube-2x2x2/watch?u=4956


----------



## qqwref (Jun 24, 2011)

Decided to do an 8x8 sim solve or two, and...

BOOM
PB of 4:13.893 = 1121 @ 4.42.

Maybe I could sub-4?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Decided to do an 8x8 sim solve or two, and...
> 
> BOOM
> PB of 4:13.893 = 1121 @ 4.42.
> ...


 
You did that because of this didn't you 



qqwref said:


> I can beat this time on the 8x8x8 simulator, does that count?


 

Nice job btw that's kinda crazy


----------



## qqwref (Jun 24, 2011)

You caught me, that was the reason 

Also, (4:13.893) (4:21.049) 4:18.911 4:15.007 4:19.718 => 4:17.879 avg5.

Also, Michal has a 3:50 :O


EDIT: 4:06.989 = 1119 @ 4.53
should've been like 4:01 or so, I messed up the PLL parity hard by not handshifting enough -_-

EDIT2: 4:04.76 = 1092 @ 4.46


----------



## JasonK (Jun 24, 2011)

14.33, (20.49), 16.84, 19.66, (12.58) = 16.94 avg12 (PB by over a second )

12.58 is PB lucky single

F' L2 R D2 U' L2 B2 F R F U2 L U2 R' F' U L' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D'

y2 R' F L' B L D2
U' R' U2 R U y L U L'
L' U L U2 R U' R'
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
U2 y R U' R' U y' R' U' R
y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

51 moves: 4tps


----------



## qqwref (Jun 24, 2011)

I made it! sub-4 on the 8x8x8 sim 

3:58.238 = 1055 @ 4.43

also, 4:08.049 4:04.76 4:12.331 (4:25.643) (3:58.238) => 4:08.38
(that's enough for today)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 24, 2011)

:O

6.00	U2 L R F' L D2 F L D' U' B2 F' D2 R' D2 U' B' F D' U' B' U' B' U B

L R F D' R' D
U2 y L' U L
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y R' U2 R U2 R' U R
R perm

37/6 = 6.17 tps


----------



## Henrik (Jun 24, 2011)

3x3 with feet:

number of times: 72/72
best time: 34.77
worst time: 57.83

current mean of 3: 44.35 (σ = 4.63)
best mean of 3: 36.32 (σ = 1.86)

current avg5: 40.72 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 37.53 (σ = 2.68)

current avg12: 40.41 (σ = 3.25)
best avg12: 39.52 (σ = 3.72) <- PB and finally sub-40!

session avg: 43.99 (σ = 5.57)
session mean: 44.06


----------



## Henrik (Jun 24, 2011)

3x3 with feet:

number of times: 72/72
best time: 34.77
worst time: 57.83

current mean of 3: 44.35 (σ = 4.63)
best mean of 3: 36.32 (σ = 1.86)

current avg5: 40.72 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 37.53 (σ = 2.68)

current avg12: 40.41 (σ = 3.25)
best avg12: 39.52 (σ = 3.72) <- PB and finally sub-40!

session avg: 43.99 (σ = 5.57)
session mean: 44.06


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 24, 2011)

1.90, (1.63), 1.75, 2.84, (3.88), 2.68, 2.93, 2.86, 2.27, 1.86, 2.19, 2.38 = 2.37 equal PB 2x2 average of 12.

Edit:  2.00, 2.46, 2.63, 1.93, 3.31, 2.00, 2.40, 1.94, 2.00, (11.44), 2.18, (1.44) = *2.29 2x2 average of 12* PB 
I kept getting the same 7-move EG-1 case that I can do sub-0.5. I was annoyed about the 11, but this is still awesome. Stackmat and on video, using a LanLan.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 24, 2011)

3x3 OH avg5:

Average: 22.25
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 20.64
Worst Time: 38.95
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	22.56	B F D L' B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U B' F D2 B' F' D' U L R' B F D' F' L'
2.	22.10	F2 R U B F' U2 L R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R D U B2 L2 R F2 L2 U' B F2 D' U2
3.	22.10	L B L' R' F2 U L' R' D' U' L2 R2 B2 D U2 B F D2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 L'
4.	(20.64)	U L F' U2 B' U R D U' F2 L' F2 L' B' F2 U R B' D2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D'
5.	(38.95)	U2 B L2 R' B F2 U2 L' R' D2 R D F2 U2 L' U' L2 D U L D U2 L' R' F



20.64 was PLL skip


----------



## emolover (Jun 24, 2011)

Pb Average of 5 and 12 for 3x3

Avg 5: 15.16
Avg 12: 16.85

16.60, 18.28, 16.45, 18.16, 17.91, 24.72, 16.07, [19.54, 15.13, 15.84, 14.51, 14.42]


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 24, 2011)

13.02 3 of 5 on TTW. Didn't even notice at first xD.


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I kept getting the same 7-move EG-1 case that I can do sub-0.5. I was annoyed about the 11, but this is still awesome. Stackmat and on video, using a LanLan.



inb4 we count inspection time.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 24, 2011)

3x3 OH avg5:

Average: 21.87
Standard Deviation: 0.68
Best Time: 20.22
Worst Time: 30.28
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(20.22)	L' B' F D' U2 B R F D2 U' B2 L R2 D B F L' R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B
2.	20.67	B2 F' D L R D L' R' U B' L R F L2 B' F' D' U' R' D' U' L2 R D2 U2
3.	22.20	L' F' U F U2 R' U2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R' U2 L R' D L D2 U' L' B' U L' U2
4.	(30.28)	R2 U' B2 F U2 B2 F2 L' F2 U' F L B' F2 L' R' F2 R U R U' L' R2 D2 U
5.	22.74	R2 U F2 L' F2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 B' F2 D' B D2 U B2 L' U' B2 F R D2 L2 R'


----------



## JyH (Jun 24, 2011)

Average of 5: 13.91


Spoiler



1. 13.44 L D B' F' R D F U L R2 D2 L F2 L2 B' D R D L F D' F' B L R2
2. 13.59 U2 F2 L' B2 U D R' B F U2 R' U R L' B2 U D2 B U2 R L' F B' U' B
3. 14.71 D2 B U' F' R' D' F2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U R U R U2 L D2 U2 R2 F L'
4. (16.48) F U' D L' U' B U2 B R2 F2 L2 F B U B' D2 R' B2 D B' F U' R B F
5. (13.00) B' F2 R B2 L' R D B2 L2 B R D' F' R L2 F' L' U2 R2 D' R F2 B U' F


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 24, 2011)

(2:11.91), 2:20.49[pll skip], 2:17.45, (2:28.73) = *2:18.97*

5x5. Wtf, lookahead was turned on there O__O.


----------



## emolover (Jun 24, 2011)

Teraminx solve: 1:04:53.00 :fp

I need to get good at using computer cubes for something like this.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wtf. On TTW. 8 was PLL skip (r U r' sexy r U' r', U2 AUF). 9 was NL.


9.74, 11.74, 14.40, 12.67, 8.72 = *11.38*

Not PB but insane average O_O


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> (2:11.91), 2:20.49[pll skip], 2:17.45, (2:28.73) = *2:18.97*
> 
> 5x5. Wtf, lookahead was turned on there O__O.


 
Average of 4?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Average of 4?


 
Oops, didn't select everything...funny enough I *just* finished the average of 12

*(2:11.91), 2:20.49[pll skip], 2:17.45, 2:28.73, 2:17.72,* (2:39.58), 2:32.02, 2:29.88, 2:16.78, 2:21.06, 2:32.01, 2:25.02 = *2.24.12*


----------



## qqwref (Jun 25, 2011)

woop woop, first sub-6 on the 9x9x9 sim and it's by a lot :]

5:39.783 = 1430 @ 4.21


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

First sub 2 solve on a 5x5 by a decent amount: 1:54.83! And it was non lucky! 



qqwref said:


> woop woop, first sub-6 on the 9x9x9 sim and it's by a lot :]
> 
> 5:39.783 = 1430 @ 4.21



How? God your just amazing!!!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 25, 2011)

Optimal Ua Perm in .90 and Ub in .98.

Sadly, I can execute Ua faster than the RU 2 gen alg.


----------



## bwronski (Jun 25, 2011)

Average of 5: 25.25
1. 24.89 R' D F B' U L' R B U2 R2 F' L2 F2 U L' U2 D' R L2 U' D F2 D2 B' D' 
2. (26.28) D R' L' U' R' L2 U2 B L B' F U2 R U' L B2 R B2 U' D' F' B2 R2 D' R 
3. 24.72 L' D B' R2 D R' U B2 D R B' F' L' D2 F L D U2 R2 U' B D' U' L' U' 
4. (22.99) B2 F' L' F D L R' B' R2 B2 L2 B D L2 F' D2 L' D2 B2 U' F2 L R D U' 
5. 26.14 B D' B F' D2 B' U2 L F2 B' D B2 L2 U' R' U F2 R2 L' U D2 F' U L' B2 

New Best With Roux


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 25, 2011)

New 3x3 NL PB of 22.62! First sub-25.


----------



## nccube (Jun 25, 2011)

10.79 avg100:
8.45, 10.79, 7.93, 10.66, 9.02, 11.67, 10.48, 9.74, 11.05, 10.83, 9.14, 9.57, 10.96, 9.45, 9.98, 11.85, 10.39, 8.87, 10.92, 10.65, 9.97, 12.24, 10.10, 12.14, 10.02, 9.73, 12.41, 9.71, 10.97, 13.32, 9.59, 11.95, 10.33, 8.81, 10.06, 12.99, 10.76, 9.85, 13.21, 11.42, 11.84, 14.57, 10.51, 13.54, 10.31, 11.37, 11.61, 9.41, 9.42, 10.84, 11.26, 9.79, 11.27, 15.55, 11.13, 13.87, 12.23, 11.77, 12.56, 10.08, 12.87, 8.95, 12.25, 12.04, 9.72, 10.09, 8.62, 11.17, 11.18, 9.44, 10.92, 8.21, 9.52, 12.26, 9.89, 10.93, 11.73, 11.70, 10.98, 10.03, 10.66, 11.50, 9.92, 11.15, 15.25, 10.54, 7.36, 9.19, 9.93, 10.64, 10.57, 8.89, 9.54, 12.31, 11.96, 8.90, 9.95, 12.77, 9.88, 12.28


----------



## aronpm (Jun 25, 2011)

3x3:
singles: 9.32, 9.82 (they were consecutive too... I don't get many sub10s)
both nl, first was R perm and I couldn't even remember what the pll was after the second solve, I was too confused :s

avg5: 11.04
9.82, (9.32), (15.77), 11.69, 11.60

avg12: 12.56
13.67, 12.58, 9.82, (9.32), (15.77), 11.69, 11.60, 13.44, 14.32, 14.38, 11.78, 12.36

avg100: 13.96

I've done a lot of solves today. This was a non-rolling avg100.


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 25, 2011)

well my stackmat broke, so I can't do much for now  I am getting a new one sent to me on my warranty. 

maybe I will be sub 25 roux by the time I get it back


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG sub 8 7.67s!!!!!!
On vid ( check my channel and subscribe!!! )


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2011)

\( \frac{1}{Accomplishment} \): 2x2 single 0.71 +2 on video.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Accomplishment\( ^-1 \): 2x2 single 0.71 +2 on video.


 
LOL gratz. I was so intrigued, then I saw +2 but good job heehee


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 25, 2011)

> OMG sub 8 7.67s!!!!!!
> On vid ( check my channel and subscribe!!! )


Wtf Ben? Congrats.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 25, 2011)

CLL Time Attack 
First Average of 5

Average: 1:28.14
Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 1:22.16
Worst Time: 1:32.11
Individual Times:
1.	1:31.18	
2.	(1:32.11)
3.	1:27.27	
4.	(1:22.16)	
5.	1:25.98

My execution is really bad :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> LOL gratz. I was so intrigued, then I saw +2 but good job heehee



Hmm... also I just accidentally deleted it. I "care".


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 26, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.69
1. 12.34 B' R' D' L D L' R U2 B' U L2 F2 U' F' D U B2 D U2 R2 L U2 D' L2 B2 
2. (16.86) R' U B' U2 F U R F U' R' U R' L B L D' F' R U' D' F' L R2 D' U' 
3. 15.25 R' B' D L' U' F2 U B L' B' U L2 F' D2 B L2 D B2 F' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R 
4. 13.43 B' L2 F U2 B2 R2 F' L2 R' F' U R D2 R F' R2 F2 R' B2 L' F B U' F' D2 
5. 14.13 F' D2 L D R2 L F' D' U L' R' U R2 B' F L D2 R' F2 B D' U B L' R2 
6. 12.98 D F' R' D U2 B' R' D' F L R B' R2 B2 D B D2 R' L U2 R2 B2 F U2 F2 
7. (12.23) L B L' U D L2 D2 U' R' L' F U D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' R2 B R' B U' D 
8. 14.61 U' R' L2 U2 L D B' R2 L2 U2 D' B F U2 L B' R L' F2 R2 D2 R D B2 F 
9. 13.75 D' R2 L F' L B2 D L B U D' L F' L2 U D' F' R F' L U2 D L2 R2 F' 
10. 12.56 L R2 F2 U' L D2 B' L2 B2 U D2 F B' U L2 U D' L' B' R F' D' L' U2 F' 
11. 13.53 F' L2 R2 B2 F R B D' F2 R' U D' F2 D U L2 F2 L R2 U L B2 F' U2 R2 
12. 14.29 R2 D2 F' L' R2 D F2 B' U2 R L2 D' L' U2 L R2 U' D' L2 F' B2 U B R' F


----------



## emolover (Jun 26, 2011)

I completed my first average of 100! 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.10
worst time: 23.70

current avg5: 15.74 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 15.68 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 16.98 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 16.35 (σ = 1.50)

current avg100: 17.64 (σ = 1.94)
best avg100: 17.64 (σ = 1.94)



Individual times: 
17.13, 19.75, 19.12, 18.32, 20.53, 18.14, 18.82, 19.23, 19.19, 17.92, 18.71, 17.90, 16.60, 19.48, 16.78, 20.98, 15.58, 15.70, 20.03, 23.25, 19.85, 19.93, 13.71, 18.77, 18.58, 20.00, 18.44, 16.53, 19.82, 18.79, 23.70, 14.40, 20.16, 19.27, 17.18, 21.65, 18.51, 16.92, 20.09, 19.00, 17.40, 16.66, 18.64, 19.65, 14.42, 17.25, 16.30, 15.32, 19.34, 17.14, 16.55, 20.26, 15.97, 17.99, 17.22, 18.19, 18.62, 15.87, 19.56, 16.50, 14.95[Pllskip], 15.56, 18.94, 14.99, 17.00, 14.41, 15.06, 18.42, 18.15, 13.25, 18.47, 18.67, 16.83, 19.26, 14.75, 16.93, 16.86, 15.71, 18.80, 15.44, 13.80, 17.92, 18.00, 16.20, 18.02, 16.27, 13.10[Ollskip], 18.05, 17.80, 19.63, 19.91, 15.42, 17.07[Pllskip], 15.92, 20.49, 15.41, 16.30, 16.86, 15.50, 14.34

I also broke my average of 5 and 12 record!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

No tips because I literally take over 10 seconds to turn mine, but DaYan Octahedron 38.41 single. Averaging about 55. Transparent, orange and yellow look identical, as do green and grey.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2011)

I did horrible on this week's weekly competition for Master Magic, but I could tell I was going faster than usual (I was just making lots of mistakes), so I kept going...

... and got my first ever sub-3: 2.91! I know it's silly, but I'm happy.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2011)

You've NYANED for
3643.6 seconds

sup hour.


----------



## Frapdeizer (Jun 26, 2011)

I've got sub 8 min 2x2-7x7 relay on tape.
Will be on YT in couple hours.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 26, 2011)

Frapdeizer said:


> I've got sub 8 min 2x2-7x7 relay on tape.
> Will be on YT in couple hours.



GRATZ MICHAL!! THAT'S AMAZING.... MY PB FOR 7X7 IS 9 MIN LMAO


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 26, 2011)

Official 8.16 3x3 single, and 2.41 official 2x2average  ranks me 3rd in the world.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> No tips because I literally take over 10 seconds to turn mine, but DaYan Octahedron 38.41 single. Averaging about 55. Transparent, orange and yellow look identical, as do green and grey.


 
This, 29 single, much faster averaging, just did a quick linear fmc, 32 moves. I didn't specify last post, it's the corner turning one.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

PB is 54s from many years ago, this is the best I've done since then


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice job Amos  Go get an official clone and make some record videos.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

Just doing some 3x3.

(17.20), 12.67, (10.45), 12.13, 11.52 = 12.10	

I also got this low standard deviation: (16.51), 12.60, (12.43), 12.62, 12.60 = 12.60


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 26, 2011)

3x3 OH avg12:

Average: 23.08
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 19.97
Worst Time: 29.88
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	23.22	R F2 R2 F' D' U' B D' F2 D' L R B2 F' D U F' D U' L U' F2 D2 U' F
2.	21.16	D2 U R' F R' B F' R' F2 L R D2 L2 D2 R2 B L R D2 U2 L' B2 F' D2 U2
3.	23.62	L D2 U L R' B' F2 U2 B F' L R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' B' F L2 R' D2 B R'
4.	24.49	D' B R2 B' L' R' D2 F2 D2 F L D F R' B2 L U B F' D U2 L U2 L R
5.	24.89	B' D' R2 D' F L' B' F D2 U L' B F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' F D' U L R2 F L'
6.	(29.88)	B2 U' B2 F' R F' D2 B R2 B2 U' L D' U' F L' B' L R2 B F2 U2 B D' B'
7.	20.89	D' F D F2 L2 R' B2 L R2 U' B' F' L2 R' D U2 L' B2 F R2 D' U B2 F2 L'
8.	23.86	U2 L' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' D' B2 L2 B F2 U' B F' D2 L R D U B' L2 R U
9.	21.43	F2 D2 L2 R2 D U F2 L2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 D' U2 B' F2
10.	22.84	B F R' F L R' U' L2 R U' B' F' L' D F' U' L' F2 D L R2 U L' D2 U2
11.	24.42	U2 L R F L2 R B F2 L2 D2 R' B' F2 L2 F D' B F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B2 F L2
12.	(19.97)	U F2 D2 B2 R D' U R' D U2 F' D U2 L R B2 D' U2 B2 L D2 U2 F' D2 U2



19.97 was nonlucky


----------



## clincr (Jun 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 11.02

1. (10.12) D2 R L U2 L2 F' B R2 U' F2 L2 F' B' R2 D' F' L2 R' F U L B' D' U R 
2. 10.38 F2 L B' U' B' U2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 B2 L' D R' U R B D R2 B L2 
3. (14.32) R B2 U' R' D2 L2 R U2 F B' L' B D2 F2 D2 U F L2 U' L' F L D2 U B2 
4. 10.58 R D F2 D' L B2 D' F' R' L D' U2 F2 D2 B F2 U L B2 F D2 L2 U L' F' 
5. 12.09 B D' F L D2 U R L2 D2 B' F' D2 L' F2 R2 D B' D' F2 B R B2 F' D2 L'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 8.14
1. (9.46) U R B U R' U R' L' r' b u
2. 8.09 U' B' U B L' U' B' U l b' u'
3. 8.68 U' B' R' L' R' B' R' B' l'
4. (6.31) R U' L' R' B' R' B' U l r u
5. 7.65 U R' L' U' R L' U' R' U' r' b' u' 

LBL. I suck though.


----------



## clincr (Jun 26, 2011)

U2 B R' L2 F' D2 R2 L B' R B2 U' B' U D2 L' B R' L2 U B2 F U F2 B' 


8.94


----------



## Julian (Jun 26, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 4. (6.31) R U' L' R' B' R' B' U l r u


3-move solve. 2.00.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 26, 2011)

officially:
OH 12.88 single NR (OLL skip)
3x3 9.19 avg NR (7th in the world) - (10.08 [skip]), 8.91, 9.58, (8.53), 9.08 iirc
and I won the comp


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 26, 2011)

9.51, 8.99, 9.20, 8.67, 9.80, 10.78, 9.29, 9.10, 11.55, (6.95), 9.46, 9.86, 9.75, 9.15, 8.93, 9.62, 8.49, 9.03, 10.46, 9.67, 8.53, 9.37, 8.86, 8.82, 8.62, 9.62, 7.36, 11.64, 9.42, 10.42, 9.65, 8.94, (DNF), 9.51, 9.25, 8.30, 9.17, 9.90, 10.44, 11.45, 10.84, 11.01, 10.69, 9.19, 8.19, 9.30, 10.34, 8.66, 8.65, 9.40 = 9.52 avg50

im not going to do 100.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

Woah BigGreen


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 27, 2011)

Corny: You'll be sub 9 officially in no time 

Biggreen: Your times continue to scare me 

My accomplishment:

OH 

Statistics for 06-27-2011 00:41:45

Average: 15.43
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 13.67
Worst Time: 16.73
Individual Times:
1.	(13.67)	D L' R' D' U' L2 B2 L R' B2 D U2 B' R' D U2 F D2 B' F2 L' R' D L2 F'
2.	15.80 B' D' U L R U2 R' U' F2 D2 U L U' B2 F L2 D L R2 B' F2 R F2 D L2
3.	15.83 L2 R2 B2 D U' F D L2 B R' B' F D2 L D U' B2 D L2 F2 U' L' R' B F2
4.	14.65 L2 B' F' R B' F2 D' U2 B' F' D U2 L' B L' R' D U2 L D' U2 L R2 B' R'
5.	(16.73)	B2 F U L2 R' U L' R D2 U B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D U' B2 F' L2 D' B2 F' R' F2

OLL skip in first solves and PLL skip on second solve.

EDIT:


Statistics for 06-27-2011 01:19:51

Average: 17.10
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 14.54
Worst Time: 21.56
Individual Times:
1.	15.33	D' U B F' L' R2 B2 L' R B R' B' F' L R' B F' R F2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 R'
2.	16.68	B2 D' L' B' F' U' L2 R2 D' U' L' R' F2 L' R U' F2 U' B' U B F2 L' D U
3.	15.83	R2 F' L D2 U L2 D U' L R U2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 F U' L R F D' B F' U
4.	16.98	U' B F2 L' D B' F2 D' F' R' D U2 R U L2 B' F' U2 B R D2 U2 R2 F' U2
5.	(14.54)	D' U' B' F2 L2 D2 U' R D' U B2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 B2 L2 R' F' R2 B' R' D F'
6.	15.56	U2 L B' R F U L2 R' U R2 B F R' F' D2 B D' F2 R' B F' L' D' U2 F'
7.	15.78	B L2 R D U' F' D' F' L R2 U' R' B2 F' D' B' F' D U' B' D U2 B F' R
8.	17.03	D L2 B' L' R2 D' B' F2 U' R D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U' B' F L' R F D B' F D'
9.	18.00	D' U2 R' D' U2 L' U R U2 B2 D' F2 L R F2 L' R2 D' F' R2 F' R2 B' D' B2
10.	19.91	B' D2 U2 B L' U2 F R2 B D' U F' U F L B F' D' R' D L2 R' U' R U'
11.	19.92	D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D' B L' R B2 L' U' F2 L' R2 B2 F U L2 B' L R B F2 D
12.	(21.56)	D' U B F2 U L B F2 U' B F R2 D U' B2 L B' D2 R' U2 R2 D2 R B' F

Why did it get worse from 8th solve onwards? :fp


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 27, 2011)

10.92 3x3 Average of 100.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 27, 2011)

current avg 10/12 = 19.79
19.88	R B' U R' U L2 B2 F U B' F2 U2 L D2 B' R' U' L2 U B2 F' L2 D2 B' R
19.19	B R D U' R2 D U2 L U2 R' L' F R' L' F' R' B2 D' B F R' B2 R U L2
17.93	F R B2 L2 D L D' L' F D2 F D F2 L B' L2 R D U2 F2 U D2 R2 L U'
27.37	F U' D' L' F' R' B U2 D L B' D L2 R F2 B R D2 R2 L U' D' B' L2 B
19.64	U2 B L' F' L U2 B R' D2 U' L' D2 U2 F' L2 U' F D' R F2 U2 L' D B2 F'
20.68	B2 L B2 D' L2 U' D L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U L' U' B L2 F' L F L2 B2 U' D L
19.35	L2 D R2 B' U2 L B2 F2 D L' B D' B2 F' D2 U F' R2 U D B' L' U L F'
20.00	R' F U B' R' F' R' F' U' F B D' U F2 L' R B2 F D B2 U D' L2 B' F2
21.83	U2 D R' F' D' U' L F' U R2 F B2 U2 L2 U L U L F D2 U F' B L B2
19.77	R' F B U R B' F U D2 F R B' D' U' B U R L B' L2 D' L2 D U' L2
19.59	U2 L' U' D F R' F2 R U2 B' F2 R' B2 F2 R' D L' F' D' F2 R' F' B2 D' U'
17.53	B' L2 D L' F' U B2 F2 D B R' L' D2 F' R' B' L' F2 L' D2 R B L D' B

ZZ2H on TTW. Practicing EOline due to me thinking of trying out ZZ for OH again...for the 15th time. Could have been much faster if I tried, hands were cold so I wasn't trying to turn fast, even during LL it was casual solving.

Got my average down from 30 to sub20 after 30 solves.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2011)

First ever sub-1:30 6x6x6 sim single.

1:28.862 = 509 @ 5.73 tps


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 27, 2011)

My accomplishment:







I feel so accomplished.


----------



## TylerKerr (Jun 27, 2011)

14.90 single but thats not that bad because i avg about 22


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha, nice 

More 6x6x6 sim stuff:
(1:28.862) (1:44.609) 1:39.155 1:32.13 1:34.377 => 1:35.221
1:38.407 1:38.801 1:40.401 1:40.06 (1:28.862) 1:44.609 1:39.155 1:32.13 1:34.377 (1:48.546) 1:43.132 1:34.51 => 1:38.558


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubed a bit today, best solve was
11.65 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 D U' F' L2 B U B' D2 F2 R' U F2

x2 y' R' D F2
U' R' U R L U L'
U R U2 R' U y' L U' L'
R U R' U2' R' U2' R U2' R' U R (Didn't notice the free pair, lucky it stayed)
U' R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

59/11.65 = 5.06tps


----------



## Owen (Jun 27, 2011)

38.54 average of 5 with roux.
1. (29.90) D R D' R' F2 D R2 L U2 D' B' U2 L2 F B' D2 F2 U2 F D' L2 R' U L D2 
2. 40.68 U2 F U2 D2 B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' R U' F' B' L B2 U2 F D' U 
3. 30.08 U R' D' U' R2 B' L' F U2 L' F2 R' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' B2 L U B2 F2 D R' D' 
4. (45.05) U' D B D' L R U B U D' F2 D U2 L2 R' B' D' F R L2 D' L D' R2 B 
5. 44.86 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 L' R' F2 R2 B U2 D2 B' F' U' R D F' L2 U B D' U R2

Started using Roux on Thursday...


----------



## Shortey (Jun 27, 2011)

6.30 NL

U' F' R2 F D F D' R' D L2 R' U2 B' R' F' D' L2 B' L B2 F L' B R' L


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 27, 2011)

WTF 

3x3 OH avg12:

Average: 22.49
Standard Deviation: 2.10
Best Time: 17.27
Worst Time: 32.14
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	22.22	L2 F L2 R2 D' U R' F U F' D' U F D U L R2 D2 U' B2 D U2 F2 U2 F2
2.	22.12	D2 U' B L D L' R' U L R U2 F2 L' B' F' L2 D' U' B' L2 R' D U F D
3.	(17.27)	B L F L2 B D2 U L' R B2 F U2 B F2 L' B' D' L' R F D' U F2 R U
4.	22.70	D2 U' L' R D' U2 B' L' R2 D2 R D F2 R' U2 L2 D' U' B2 R' B2 R2 D' B' F'
5.	22.83	D' F2 L2 R U2 B2 F D2 U2 R' F D R2 D2 U' L2 R D' L' R2 D' U2 R' F L'
6.	19.53	F' D2 L2 D2 U' L' R' B2 D' R2 U2 B D U' B F2 L' R F' U' L' R' B' L F2
7.	24.18	F2 U' L2 D U2 F' L' R' B R2 U L R' U L R2 F R' B L2 R' D' U2 R F'
8.	24.08	D U F' D L R' B' U R' F L' F2 U' R F' L' D' L2 R D F2 L2 R U' L
9.	24.13	F D2 R2 D2 F2 L' R' D2 F' U' B' F R B D' U' F' R U' F D2 R U' L R
10.	25.68	B' D' U R' B R U' F' L' R B2 F U B' F' D2 U B R' B2 F2 L2 B' F' L
11.	17.45	B U F2 D2 B F L R2 D R2 B2 L R' B D2 U' B' F' L R' U' L2 R2 U' F
12.	(32.14)	B D2 L R' F2 D' U' L2 R' F L2 U2 L R D B' L2 D F L R D U2 R2 D2




17.27, 17.45 and 19.53 were all PLL skip.
17.27 is single PB 
21.45 of 5 (1.- 5. solve)


----------



## Hershey (Jun 27, 2011)

Shortey said:


> 6.30 NL
> 
> U' F' R2 F D F D' R' D L2 R' U2 B' R' F' D' L2 B' L B2 F L' B R' L


 
WUT.


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shortey said:


> 6.30 NL
> 
> U' F' R2 F D F D' R' D L2 R' U2 B' R' F' D' L2 B' L B2 F L' B R' L


 
with that, maybe you should change your sig from saying sub 30 to something a bit lower


----------



## Julian (Jun 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> 15 puzzle sim:
> 
> 13.52 11.52 13.16 (15.00) (6.16) = 12.73
> 
> heh


Dang.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jun 27, 2011)

28.70 
25.62 
27.96 
33.43 
32.09 

Ø 29.58

sub30!


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 27, 2011)

19.11 single! that is my best roux solve yet by 2 seconds


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 27, 2011)

1:58 5x5 solve with Yau. Done over 100 solves since I switched to redux, but still was averaging 2:35. This was my first Yau solve this year, I think I might swap back.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 27, 2011)

3x3 single pb: 11.89 L' D B2 R' F D L2 U2 L U2 R U2 F' D L D F' R2 U2 F' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2

Easy F2L.


----------



## Julian (Jun 27, 2011)

Hershey said:


> 3x3 single pb: 11.89 L' D B2 R' F D L2 U2 L U2 R U2 F' D L D F' R2 U2 F' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2
> 
> Easy F2L.


This, perhaps?
U L F2 U2 R2
U L' U L
R U R2 U R
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'


----------



## Shortey (Jun 27, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> with that, maybe you should change your sig from saying sub 30 to something a bit lower


 
nah, 9 sec avg is sub30 isn't it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2011)

8.79 3x3 full step

U2 L2 F2 L' B' R' F' R D' L2 D2 R F B2 D' U F' R2 B2 L2 F2 B' U' F L2


----------



## emolover (Jun 28, 2011)

Really lazy 5x5 solve: 2:03.25

My record is 1:58.85

Angry face.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 28, 2011)

T: 0.68 (Wtf?)
Aa: 0.88
Ab: 0.84
Ja: 0.83
Jb: 0.71 (PB)
Ua: 0.90
Ub: 0.88
H: 0.79
E: 0.99 (HUGE PB)
Ra: 0.98
Rb: 1.03 (Argh!)
Y: 1.04 (Argh!)
Z: 1.14
Nb: 1.15
Ga: 1.27
Gb: 1.19
Gc: 1.27
Gd: 1.30
F: 1.39
V: 1.39
Na: 1.57
Woah, my PLL's are way faster then I thought. The E, and T just about gave me heart attacks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 28, 2011)

8.82 + 2 on TTW. Eric and 3 other people were watching. Bah, woulda been first sub9 NL.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 28, 2011)

5x5: 1:43.17!!!! omg!!!!! lol i didn't expect this. I had 2 more edges to finish at 1:04 and I was like WTF. I usually have 4 left at 1:30 heehee


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 28, 2011)

> 5x5: 1:43.17!!!! omg!!!!! lol i didn't expect this. I had 2 more edges to finish at 1:04 and I was like WTF. I usually have 4 left at 1:30 heehee



My pb average of 5 for 5x5 is 1:42.43.

I ain't scared.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 28, 2011)

24 Corner Turning Octahedron minus tips.


----------



## HaraldS (Jun 28, 2011)

3x3x3 average of 12: 10.23
Getting closer 

10.23, 9.53, 9.05, 9.54, 11.40, 10.08, (8.88), 9.59, 12.26, 9.35, (14.66+), 11.23


----------



## slocuber (Jun 28, 2011)

Average of 5: 1.90
1. (4.33) U R' U R F U2 R F2 U'
2. 1.57 F' U2 F U2 F U' R' F R
3. 2.66 F R' F' R F' R
4. 1.47 U2 R2 U F U' R'
5. (1.43) F' R F2 U' R' U2 R 

LOL avg... Check out the scrambles 
1 LL skip, layer skip, the rest were CLLs.
This was with spacebar, because I don't own a stackmat. Sorry for that


----------



## JasonK (Jun 28, 2011)

Pyraminx avg50: *5.97* 

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.96
worst time: 8.86
best avg5: 5.18 (σ = 0.09)
best avg12: 5.47 (σ = 0.74)
session avg: 5.97 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 5.99

6.41, 7.50, 6.29, 6.45, 6.63, 5.08, 5.18, 6.36, 4.80, 5.30, 6.00, 5.50, (3.96), 5.89, 6.16, 6.17, 5.89, 5.02, 4.45, 7.04, 4.84, 6.59, 5.39, 4.34, 5.62, 6.16, (8.86), 5.63, 7.47, 6.94, 6.92, 6.68, 8.49, 6.94, 4.28, 5.55, 5.46, 5.71, 7.79, 4.68, 5.46, 6.06, 6.32, 5.98, 5.81, 6.36, 5.35, 4.45, 7.28, 5.88

Surprised at the sub-6, and I cbf doing 100 solves 

EDIT: Rolled the first four solves with 5.76, 5.03, 5.67, 4.71 bringing the average down to *5.85*


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 28, 2011)

4x4:

1:04.30 Average of 5

1:07.10 Average of 12

Both are PBs. Also got a 58.98 single, which was pretty cool as well.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 28, 2011)

K4:

Mean: 95.30
Standard deviation: 4.45
Best Time: 87.60
Worst Time: 103.92

Best average of 5: 94.38

2-6 - (98.59) 97.04 91.23 94.86 (89.72)

Best average of 12: 95.21

1-12 - 93.44 98.59 97.04 91.23 94.86 89.72 101.48 (103.92) 94.98 94.69 96.07 (87.60)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:49.09
Standard Deviation: 6.45
Best Time: 1:37.71
Worst Time: 2:02.20

1:52.94, 1:42.64, (2:02.20), 1:59.73, 1:45.78, 1:59.22, 1:49.49, 1:40.03, 1:46.45, 1:42.53, 1:47.25, 1:46.49, 1:51.50, 1:41.24, 1:43.17, 1:49.51, 1:47.03, 2:00.45, 1:44.81, 1:54.05, 1:51.08, (1:37.71), 1:50.13, 1:54.22, 1:47.54

Pretty much the first time I've done a proper average for 5x5 in over 9 months. I'll try to be sub 1:40 for my next comp


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 29, 2011)

wtfwtf
5x5

1:38.99, 1:51.59, 1:42.61, 1:46.87, 1:43.21, 1:42.35, 1:51.83, (1:54.41), 1:44.66, (1:30.62) [WTF ], 1:37.68, 1:44.92 = *1:44.47 avg12*

oh, and btw:



cuboy63 said:


> My pb average of 5 for 5x5 is 1:42.43.



the last 5 solves above are a 1:42.42 average of 5. LOLPWND


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 29, 2011)

PB SINGLE: 11.69
PLL SKIP. ME GUSTA.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2011)

17.51 R' U2 L R' F2 B R L2 F U2 F' B2 R D2 L2 D' B R2 F L2 R U2 D2 L' B
20.50 L U2 F B D' U2 R' F2 B' U' R2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 L' B U L D' R' D U
20.99 L B2 R' F D R2 L D2 R2 L D2 L' R' B' U F2 B2 L B2 U2 F' D2 U' L2 U'
17.96 F' D2 B F' D2 U' R2 D2 B L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R U D2 F2 L' B R2 D2 L2 F D
18.34 L U' D' L2 R' F2 B2 L' U F' B U' L' U B2 F2 L U' R' B D' R L B2 L'
16.69 L F' D2 L U' D' L' U2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' U' L2 F R L2 F' L F R' B U2 D2
21.55 D2 U' B F' D U2 L2 U2 R' U2 B' F D R2 F D' L2 D2 F' L R D' B D R'
16.22 B F' L B2 U' F2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 D B' F L' U' F2 D B F2 D L2
17.60 U R L' B2 F' U2 F' R B' D' B' U2 L' B F' L2 U2 B' D2 F2 B2 L U F2 D'
19.60 U2 R L D' R L F B2 D' L' U L' B' F L2 U2 R' F2 R' L' F B2 U' D2 F
18.82 D2 L' F' D2 U' B' L R2 D2 U' L D2 L2 U' L F' B2 L F2 L' U F' U' L2 D'
17.21 B2 R2 U2 R' F' R B' F L2 R' D2 B U' F2 L D2 B' R B2 F2 U' F2 B' D L2

TTW. Go me.

current avg 10/12 = 18.52


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2011)

henry cone head 3x3 single 9.12 with sticker peeling and LL skip


----------



## qqwref (Jun 29, 2011)

Cross on left :>

best time: 10.37

best avg5: 11.94 (σ = 0.42)
(10.37), (12.90), 11.88, 11.55, 12.38

best avg12: 12.81 (σ = 1.31)
12.55, (10.37), 12.90, 11.88, 11.55, 12.38, (16.34+), 15.78, 13.19, 11.78, 11.90, 14.20


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 29, 2011)

OH:


Statistics for 06-29-2011 01:36:45

Average: 16.73
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 13.70
Worst Time: 21.22
Individual Times:
1.	16.05	F R' D2 U2 B F2 R' U R2 D' L F' U L2 B F R' U R2 B2 L2 U B' F2 L
2.	15.86	L D U' B' L2 F' L R2 D U' F L' R B2 F2 D2 L B F D' U' R2 U2 F2 D
3.	17.21	D2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 U' B' L2 B' L B2 F' R U' B' F2 D' R' F2 D2 L2 R D F'
4.	17.70	D' L' D U' L2 R' B2 F' D' U2 R' B F D2 B2 U2 R' B D2 U2 B D U' R' F
5.	(21.22)	B F D' B' R D2 U L2 R2 U' B F' D U F D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 D2 R' U2 L2
6.	16.17	L2 R' B R2 D' U L' R' D' B F2 D2 B' F2 R B L' R F L' F' R B F R
7.	14.15	D L' R D2 L R' B' U R D' L2 R2 D' L2 R' F' L2 U B2 U' F' D' U B' F2
8.	(13.70)	F' D' U F' U' L D' U' B2 U F L' U' B F2 L2 U B F L2 R2 U B U2 F
9.	17.23	L2 R F' L R2 B' U L2 F2 L' R U2 B2 F' D U L2 R U2 L R' F' R F L
10.	19.75	B F2 L' B2 F L' R F' U B2 D' U B' D B' L U2 L D' L R2 U' R' U' R2
11.	16.87	D2 L' F' D U2 B2 F' D U2 L D F' D U2 L D B2 D U B' D2 U' F U2 F
12.	16.27	U' L' B' F D U2 F U F2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 R' B F L' B2 L2 D B' F R' U

+ 17.60 avg of 50  (I didn't think I'd last this long )

(Best single was "only" 13.61 (NL I think), and best ao5 was 15.85 (not a PB))

EDIT: For some reason, after my last competition, I could somehow just turn faster and I'm not really sure why. But I'm happy that sub 16 solves are kinda common for me now, at least at home.)


----------



## emolover (Jun 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Cross on left :>
> 
> best time: 10.37
> 
> ...


 
Was this on the computer or not?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 29, 2011)

That was on a real cube.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 29, 2011)

8.53, (9.54), 8.98, 9.28, (7.86) = 8.93

All non-lucky. Might be a PB.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice sub 10 with high TPS 
9.79
like 6 TPS


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 29, 2011)

sq1:

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 12.94
Standard Deviation: 2.16
Best Time: 7.82
Worst Time: 17.75
Individual Times: 12.54, 16.57, 14.38, 12.26, 14.50, 14.81, 16.16, 13.88, 13.25, 11.93, 13.46, 12.44, 14.00, 10.26, 13.06, 10.99, 13.53, 11.08, 12.75, 14.17, 9.23, 12.93, 15.31, 13.48, 11.16, 13.22, 10.82, 17.25, 14.52, 16.07, 15.11, 14.08, 9.98, 12.50, 12.18, 13.36, 11.47, 12.72, 11.83, 14.52, 11.77, 10.11, 15.46, 9.82, (7.82), 10.04, 10.04, (17.75), 13.23, 13.05, 9.39, 14.93, 15.42, 12.12, 14.34, 11.13, 13.22, 14.38, 7.99, 12.38, 15.52, 11.46, 15.06, 11.80, 10.85, 13.57, 9.73, 15.89, 11.94, 11.14, 9.24, 13.71, 16.45, 11.22, 14.80, 13.33, 10.75, 15.26, 9.93, 13.48, 13.37, 13.94, 13.64, 14.01, 12.58, 12.28, 16.89, 16.27, 11.21, 10.31, 14.97, 13.90, 15.24, 8.46, 9.92, 16.33, 13.42, 14.13, 12.96, 12.79

7 was a forced EP skip. This is almost certainly my PB avg of 100, but I only had 30 parities :3


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jun 29, 2011)

awesome 
Reconstruction:
Scramble: D' B2 U R U F2 L2 B' R2 U F2 R L D B2 F2 U D2 L U
Inspection: x2
Cross: R F R2 B L2 (5)
F2L1: UR'U'R U'R'UR (8)
F2L2: y'U R U R' U R U' R' (9)
F2L3: y U2R U R'(5)
F2L4: y'L'U2 L U'L'U L (8) 
OLL : U'M'U MU2M'U M (8)
PLL : y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15)
58 turns:9.92=5,846 TPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> *5,846 TPS*



Lol. Yes I know that some countries use a decimal comma.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jun 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Lol. Yes I know that some countries use a decimal comma.


yeah in the netherlands they do xD big issue though?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2011)

rubics cube 19.25 singerl with PCMS


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 29, 2011)

666 post


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> F2L3: y U2R U R'(5)


Cube rotations don't count as turns.



Owen said:


> 15 puzzle sim
> 
> 16.96 (6.48) 7.20 8.08 (20.04) = 10.75
> 
> adkshjgbfvweuvcxebgrfduxhgrftwantsub10


Damn, you're getting way too good for me.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jun 29, 2011)

Cube rotations don't count as turns.

You are right 
counting to fast i guess i will change it tomorrow  thanks anyway


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 29, 2011)

More PLL's
Jb: .68
Aa: .71
Ab: .79
Ua: .79
Ub .88
T: .71
Ja: .75
H: .71
Y: .99
E: .98
Ra: .98
Rb: 1.08
Na: 1.05
Nb: 1.53
Z: 1.16
V: 1.36
F: 1.32
Ga: 1.21
Gb: 1.15
Gc: 1.20
Gd: 1.23


----------



## michaelfivez (Jun 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Lol. Yes I know that some countries use a decimal comma.



Actually 95% of the countries do that


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> Actually 95% of the countries do that


Nope. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_comma#Hindu-Arabic_numeral_system

Using a period for the decimal actually makes more sense, because in normal punctuation the period means a bigger pause than the comma. So, when we use a period for the decimal separator, and a comma for the thousands separator, we are saying the decimal point is much more important than the thousands separator - which it definitely is. When writing the number 2000001/2 (= 1,000,000.5 in USA notation) it makes a lot more sense to think "1 and then 0 0 0 and then 0 0 0 stop! 5" rather than "1 stop! 0 0 0 stop! 0 0 0 and then 5".


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2011)

3x3 single 9.75 PLL skip

D' U R' F' L2 B2 R2 L' B D R2 F L B F2 L2 D2 R2 F' B2 L' D' F D F

Can someone try to reconstuct this please? Some help:

My cross sucks
It wasn't an X cross or anything
OLL was r U2 R' U' R U' r', PLL was U or U', think it was U though.


----------



## Julian (Jun 30, 2011)

Lolololololol
3 clicks


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 30, 2011)

> Lolololololol
> 3 clicks



I see you haven't been cubing.


----------



## Julian (Jun 30, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> I see you haven't been cubing.


Lol. Getting used to GuHong.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

Average of 12: 18.24
1. 16.35 B L F2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 L' U R2 D2 U L U F2 D L' U' R2 U B U' L2 F' 
2. 19.11 L' F L2 D2 L2 F B2 R' B2 U' L2 U2 D2 F' U2 D2 B2 U2 L' B' R B2 F D' B' 
3. 19.67 D L2 R' F L2 R2 F D F2 B U2 F U' R F D2 B' F' D2 U' B2 R' U' F' R2 
*4. 19.55 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' D' R' U2 L2 F' U B' F2 L2 F D2 R' F2 B' U' F U2 D F2 
5. (15.81) L2 D' R L2 F' B' R2 D B' F' L' F' L2 B' D L2 D B' L F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' 
6. 18.81 R' L D' F' D' F U' F' U2 F' L' R' D' F2 B D2 L B' F2 D' L' B2 L' D U2 
7. 17.13 U D B2 D' F2 B2 U2 F R2 D' R2 B2 F' L2 B2 F L2 B L R B F2 U B' F 
8. 16.93 F' B' U2 F B' D2 B' F2 D2 U' L R' F' U' R2 B2 U' B2 R L' F B' R2 F D' *
9. (21.10) U' D F' R2 B U2 B D2 U L2 R' B' F L2 D' L2 B' U' B F2 D2 U F' D2 L' 
10. 17.71 B2 R U' F' R2 F R' L B L R' D' U B2 L' U2 D F2 L R2 F' D L F' L' 
11. 19.61 R' D L F2 R2 F' R F2 L2 B2 U B2 R B2 R L2 U D R' F2 L' B' F' D' F' 
12. 17.51 D2 L F2 D B L' U2 F2 U' R D' R2 L' B L' U' D2 F D L U2 L2 B2 R2 B 

Ridiculous LLs. I forget which goes with which...but two solves had just a 2cycle corners for LL (one headlights, one chameleon)...so PLL skip on both...there was one OLL skip in there...I did a 2GLL for one (H)...

Bolded is 17.62 AO5


----------



## Hershey (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn. PB average but it should have sub 15 if I didn't mess up .

Average of 5: 15.09
1. (13.57) D2 U F' R2 B' D F L' R F R' D' U2 R' F D F U' D2 R2 L D F R2 D 
2. 14.44 F' U' B F2 U' B U2 D2 F2 B' R2 U2 L2 D U F2 D' R2 F' B U B2 F U2 L 
3. (17.73) U2 F L' U2 R F B' U L' D U2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 R B' F L2 R' F2 U F2 R' 
4. 15.28 F R' L U' R U R B U2 B2 D' R' F U2 D F D' F L F' B2 L' B' D2 B' 
5. 15.55 L' F R2 F' B L D' F' B' L2 U' R2 D' F2 L' B2 R D2 U2 B F' D R B2 L


----------



## JackJ (Jun 30, 2011)

D R2 B' F2 D' U B' L' D' R' U L2 B' U' D' R' L2 U L' D2 F2 U2 D2 B D 47 move FMC
Main reason I'm posting is because I had Xcross + 3 free F2L pairs. LL was nasty though.


Spoiler



y L U R2 U2 L' D R' D2 R' 
U' B L' B' L
U R' U R 
U2 L' U
L2 U L F' L' F U' L' 
y R' U R' U' (y x) R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U


----------



## @uguste (Jun 30, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Nope. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_comma#Hindu-Arabic_numeral_system
> 
> Using a period for the decimal actually makes more sense, because in normal punctuation the period means a bigger pause than the comma. So, when we use a period for the decimal separator, and a comma for the thousands separator, we are saying the decimal point is much more important than the thousands separator - which it definitely is. When writing the number 2000001/2 (= 1,000,000.5 in USA notation) it makes a lot more sense to think "1 and then 0 0 0 and then 0 0 0 stop! 5" rather than "1 stop! 0 0 0 stop! 0 0 0 and then 5".


 
We actually don't use a point as the thousands separator, but a space, so both notations make sense, they are just different.


----------



## Julian (Jun 30, 2011)

11.29 full step!

D2 B2 F R L2 B2 L R' U2 R2 L F U' L2 D' B2 L2 U D R F' D2 F2 R L2

x2 L2 U2 y L F' R2
U' L' U L
U2 R U' R' U R' U' R
R U2 R' U R U R'
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'

I'm going to say NL


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 30, 2011)

> 11.29 full step!



Guhong or A-V?


----------



## Julian (Jun 30, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Guhong or A-V?


A-V. Guhong wasn't working out.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 1, 2011)

On TTW, was doing 3x3 solves on my 5x5. Got 18.42 avg5, and 19.44 avg12. Is this decent for 3x3 solve on 5x5? (I average low 14s on an actual 3x3)


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 1, 2011)

18.05 its my PB!!!! (Easy F2l, PLL skip)

I average 35 lol


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 1, 2011)

Most consistent I've ever been on 4x4

Statistics for 06-30-2011 20:17:32

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:23.12
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 1:21.69
Worst Time: 1:24.93
Individual Times:
1.	1:24.93	U B2 Fw L B L' Uw2 Rw D L2 Rw' R Uw U L D L2 B' L2 B Fw' F D' Fw' Rw' R2 F2 D2 B' F Uw2 R U' Rw2 R2 U' Rw Fw2 D2 Rw2
2.	1:22.09	B' F Rw2 F2 Rw2 D' Fw' F' Uw Fw' U2 Fw' R' B' Fw2 F D' Uw' U' B' Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B' D' B2 D2 B D U' L R2 D B' Rw' B2 L2 R'
3.	1:22.78	Fw' Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw' L Rw' B' D Uw U' Rw2 U L D U' Rw2 Fw D' Rw D2 Uw' U L2 D' F L' B' Uw' L' Rw R' Fw2 F D L' Rw' D Uw L
4.	1:24.12	B' Fw' F Rw R B2 Fw F' R2 U B2 F' D' F D2 U' B Uw' U' L2 Uw' F2 D Uw2 U' L R B2 F' U B' L2 R' Fw' Uw Rw' D' Rw2 B2 F
5.	1:21.69	L2 Rw' R' D2 R' D2 Uw2 U B2 U R2 D' F2 D Fw2 Uw Fw L Rw' R D Rw D Uw F D' U Rw2 R' Fw F2 L Rw R' B Fw' F2 Rw Uw' Fw'


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 1, 2011)

Learned EOLine from guessing and checking xD


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 1, 2011)

14.97 "lucky as hell" single and my first comp next month


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 1, 2011)

7.12 LL skip OH single

rest of random practice


Spoiler



17.14, 16.87, 18.62, 15.75, 15.88, 19.03, 18.21, 18.64, 17.38, 16.42, 18.30, 18.17, 18.80, 14.23, 12.24, 18.05, 16.56, 17.47, 14.65, 17.57, 17.67, 19.75, 15.66, 16.40, 16.42, 17.07, 15.28, 13.39, 13.62, 15.40, 14.59, 15.29, 17.73, 15.06, 17.23, 15.76, 15.58, 15.31, 14.84, 16.03, 15.43, 12.97, 12.68, 18.13, 16.20, 10.13, 18.57, 14.83+, 16.97, 16.36, 16.36, 16.05, 7.12, 14.38, 15.68, 10.37, 14.54, 11.33, 15.13, 14.36

number of times: 60/60
best time: 7.12
worst time: 19.75

current avg5: 13.41 (σ = 1.47)
best avg5: 13.10 (σ = 1.93)

current avg12: 14.46 (σ = 1.95)
best avg12: 14.46 (σ = 1.95)

session avg: 15.84 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 15.76


----------



## EricReese (Jul 1, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> 7.12 LL skip OH single



Thats UWR right?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wtf...


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 1, 2011)

No. Moritz has a sub 7.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2011)

10.66 * U F D F2 D' R' D R L B2 U2 L2 B' L R2 D' B' F2 L' D' B F U' L D'




Spoiler



X’ Z’ X U R2 X U’ r’ U L Z’ (5)
U Y' L’ U L (4)
Y2 U R U R’ U’ R U R’ U2 Y’ R’ U R (12)
Y’ R’ U R (3)
U2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ (8)
F RU R’ U’ RU R’ U’ R U R’ U' F’ (14)
U2 R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 U (13)



((59))
5/10.66=5.53 TPS eh. Bad Tps :3


----------



## Julian (Jul 1, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> X’ Z’ X


Protip: y'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Average of 12: 40.70
1. 41.08 r' F' u R2 r D2 u2 F r2 L B2 r f' F B2 D F2 r2 B U2 R2 u' L' u2 F r2 B U R2 F R r B2 L' F R' r D2 f' u2 
2. (43.07) D L F2 r f2 r f L' u' B' R' f D F' L' B' L2 B f' r' L' F U' D r' u' r2 L2 u L2 U' u2 B' r' R F U2 R' B2 f2 
3. (38.56) f R r' u2 B' D' u R f u' R' L' F L2 D' B2 R' U' F2 u L' r2 f' B U f' D2 r B2 f2 D2 U2 u R' U2 F' D' U r2 F' 
4. 42.19 F L' R' U D' F' B2 D L u2 L2 U u2 f' F2 B2 r2 u f L' D f' u U' R B' L' B' f' U2 B U' L2 D' R r U R2 F' B2 
5. 38.60 F R r' f' D2 r' u2 r2 F2 U' f B' R F' u2 D R2 r' F2 r2 R2 L B r' U D2 L' U L' f B' r D2 R F2 D' r' f' r f' 
6. 40.38 U' F L r f' r' F2 r' u f u' f2 L2 U L2 f r2 B' R2 U R' U u f F B2 r' u2 L' u R2 r D r' B2 r2 f U2 f2 U2 
7. 40.38 B' u' f' D2 L' r D' B U F2 R2 U f' r' f' u' D2 r F' u' D2 U' L B' L' r f B2 u2 F' f L2 U' r f B2 R' F' r2 B2 
8. 39.99 D2 F2 U' D F B' R F B u2 B' f' r' F D' U2 R B' r D U' u r' B' L' R B' R2 U R B D U F2 r' L' D R2 L r 
9. 42.79 D2 F2 D' U2 f2 L f2 R' B U' u D2 L' F2 R' F2 f2 L' r f B L2 B L U u' F2 R2 D R2 r' F' R f2 F' u' L2 F' D2 R 
10. 41.86 u2 R D r2 L2 f' R2 L' f' D2 F f u' r2 U2 r2 f2 r' U2 R B u' f' u' U2 D' f2 u' f2 F' r2 u2 B2 F' u' r' D' U' r f 
11. 40.05 r' D2 F2 R u2 L D u' B U' R' D R' f' U R U2 F' D' f' B2 R' D2 L F' R' D U u F D' L' B D2 U F' L r' f2 F' 
12. 39.66 F2 U' F2 R2 B L f r' D2 L f' D' r2 L R2 f F2 B2 u F2 U' R B u2 B' U2 B2 D' R2 U' r2 B' R B' L' r' F L B' U2 

Close, but no dice


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 1, 2011)

17:26.44 4x4 with feet


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> 17:26.44 4x4 with feet


 
Do a 7x7 now 

But seriously, I would love to see a video of a 7x7 feet solve.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 1, 2011)

I failed the weekly avg100 thread, but got this instead.

12.63, 12.78, 13.97, 12.96, 17.68+, 15.71, 13.33, 16.30, 13.00, 14.41, 16.00, 12.02, 10.38, 15.61, 13.36, 14.59, 14.77, *11.46, 12.68, 14.31, 13.47, 13.61, 11.08, 12.22, 13.56, 13.08, 11.93, 15.15, 13.03,* 14.43, 11.69, 15.08, 15.08, 14.31, 14.50, 9.59(PLL skip), 16.46, 16.61, 15.55, 16.06, 14.00, 12.05, 15.71, 13.50, 14.77, 16.46, 13.75, 11.59, 14.06, 14.18, 16.19, *15.81, 11.25, 10.96, 12.97, 12.53,* (18.84), 15.28, 17.31, 15.02(PLL skip), 14.97, 13.41, 15.83, 17.02, 12.80, 12.80, 12.80, 13.81, 13.09, 12.16, 16.15, 14.38, 14.59, 16.50, 15.55, 14.28, 13.18, 11.09, 16.69, 13.78, 11.55, 16.41, 13.61, 11.75[OLL skip], 12.84, 13.06, 12.69, 15.86, (*8.28*(PLL skip)), 15.41, 12.77, 15.18, 14.55, 14.63, 16.40, 13.80, 12.31, 13.96, 13.72, 14.33 = 14.00 3x3 average of 100 (PB) 

lol close.

Best average of 12: 11.46, 12.68, 14.31, 13.47, 13.61, (11.08), 12.22, 13.56, 13.08, 11.93, (15.15), 13.03 = 12.94 (PB)

Best average of 5: (15.81), 11.25, (10.96), 12.97, 12.53 = 12.25

Best single: 8.28 (PB)


----------



## Julian (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol Cameron, your sig is kinda confusing


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 1, 2011)

WTF.

Solves 9-13 are 10.32 average of 5 and solves 5-16 are 11.10 average of 12.


1.	11.47	B' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D U F R2 B D U2 B' D2 U2 L R U R2 D2 L F2 L R
2.	12.11	B' U F' U' F2 U' L' D L' F R' D B' D U2 B U' L2 R2 U' F2 R' U B F'
3.	11.28	R2 D U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B F L2 B' F2 R2 B F2 D F2 U2 L2 R B2 D U' B2 R'
4.	15.19+	R D' U2 L2 B' F' L R B F2 L' F' U' B2 D2 U2 B' F' U B L B D F L2
5.	9.41	F U2 B2 D L' R F' L U' R' D' R B2 L' R' B' F D' L R' D' B' F U' R'
6.	11.59	U L' R' U L' R2 F U' L2 R' B F D' U' F' L2 B' F2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 R2 U'
7.	12.36	B' F' L D L2 B U' R' U B' L U' F2 R2 U' L F U B F R2 F' D2 L' R2
8.	12.58	D U2 F' D U2 L' U L' R2 D' U' R' D' B' U L2 R2 D2 B F D2 F' D2 L2 R
9.	9.22	U B L' R2 D2 L R D' F R U' B F' U2 R D' B' F D2 U' B F2 U L2 D2
10.	9.15	R' U' L R' D L' R2 U F L D' U' B2 F' L R U' R2 D' L2 R B2 F' D U2
11.	DNF	L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R D' U L2 R2 D' U L2 R2 D U B' F2 D F' U' L' F' R'
12.	10.81	F2 D2 U L2 R' F2 D2 U' B' D2 L R B' D U F' U L' B F D' B2 L' B D'
13.	10.93	B2 F L2 U' L2 D2 U2 F U2 R' D2 F D F' R' B2 D2 B D' B F' D2 U F' D
14.	12.03	B2 F' U2 B' D' L' U' F L' B F2 D R D' U B' F2 U B D' F' L R' B2 F
15.	11.19	U' R2 D' U' R F2 U2 B L' B2 D2 U L F' L' B F2 D B2 R' F' L R F D2
16.	10.90	F' U2 B2 U2 B' F' R D' L2 D2 L2 R D' U2 L' U B F' U2 L' R U2 L2 R D
17.	11.24	L' B' D U B L' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B' F2 L R' D2 L' R' B2 L' U2 B U' L' R2
18.	13.47+	D' L D' F2 U' L U' L R' B' L2 B F U' B D U' F2 L2 R B L R2 B' U'
19.	13.09	U2 B' F L2 B F' L' R2 B F' L2 R2 B F2 D' U R2 B' L2 R B D' B' R2 U'


Good enough Ben?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 2, 2011)

That's great!!! no kidding 

I kind of screwed up my guhong badly so can I pleassssssse use maybe your lunhui or something at the comp???!?!?!?!? I'm like averaging 15s!!!!!! I'm dying....... pleasssee!!!!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 2, 2011)

> That's great!!! no kidding
> 
> I kind of screwed up my guhong badly so can I pleassssssse use maybe your lunhui or something at the comp???!?!?!?!? I'm like averaging 15s!!!!!! I'm dying....... pleasssee!!!!



Um, I think your best choice would probably be Julian's Guhong(assuming he uses A-V). If you're really desperate, then I may let you use one of my cubes.

Btw, how did you screw up your guhong?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 2, 2011)

I tried the screw anchor mod but the screws were just a tad too big so it was rubbing against the core too much. Afterwards, I took them out and sanded the edges again and maybe a little tooo much sanding.... Now the cube is fast, slow, fast, slow.... I can't control anymore and it pops like 2 times each solve.....


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 2, 2011)

> I tried the screw anchor mod but the screws were just a tad too big so it was rubbing against the core too much. Afterwards, I took them out and sanded the edges again and maybe a little tooo much sanding.... Now the cube is fast, slow, fast, slow.... I can't control anymore and it pops like 2 times each solve.....



Don't you have another guhong? IIRC, it was okay.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 2, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Don't you have another guhong? IIRC, it was okay.



I'm selling it to someone so I don't want to use it anymore....


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 2, 2011)

> I'm selling it to someone so I don't want to use it anymore....



Well that's too bad.

Get on TTW.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 2, 2011)

Talking about Z-perm pbs, Bill's was .01 better than mine. Now both our pbs are .94, but I overturned by M' on mine, so mine is almost faster! 
.96 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31VQ7CyAxLM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JyH (Jul 2, 2011)

1.42 cross average of 12
1.60, 1.13, 1.72, 1.90, 1.30, 1.83, 1.32, *1.62, 2.89, 0.82, 0.98, 0.81*
Bolded is a 1.14 average of 5


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> 1.42 cross average of 12
> 1.60, 1.13, 1.72, 1.90, 1.30, 1.83, 1.32, *1.62, 2.89, 0.82, 0.98, 0.81*
> Bolded is a 1.14 average of 5


Wow!!! that's amazing! Keep it up  My Pb average is like 2.5s


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 2, 2011)

First sub-30 average! 31.62, 30.90, 30.17, 25.77, 25.99 28.89 average. Yay I'm happy!


----------



## xdaragon (Jul 2, 2011)

First Sub 9 Solve ever 8.94!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 2, 2011)

A couple of 3x3 PBs

First ever sub 15 solve, lucky but I'll take it!

(14.70) B2 U D2 F U2 F' L' U' R U2 R F' B' D U F2 U' F2 B' U L F' B R F' 

That solve was part of an Ao12 PB too:

Average of 12: 22.20
1. 23.25 B' D2 U' B L U2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' R2 B' D B' R' L F2 L U' R U' R D2 U2
2. 20.51 F2 D L' F' U2 F2 B' D2 B' F U' L2 D' R' D' B F2 R' B2 L D L B2 D2 L
3. 20.51 R D2 R' B' U2 B' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 R F2 D2 L' F' U2 L2 R' B D R2 L' U' R2
4. 20.92 U R' B2 R U2 L2 B L2 U L2 U R' B' L R' D' B2 R2 B U F2 B' D' F B'
5. (14.70) B2 U D2 F U2 F' L' U' R U2 R F' B' D U F2 U' F2 B' U L F' B R F'
6. 21.69 R2 D B D2 F L D2 U2 L U' B U' R B' D R' L2 F L' D F2 R' D B2 D
7. 27.18 U' L2 R' B' D2 L R U2 L' F' L2 D2 L2 D R F' B L2 B2 F2 R U' D2 F D
8. 28.84 B L' R B U2 B D F' R' B R' U D2 R' F R' B2 U' L F D' R' F U' D
9. 20.43 F R2 B2 R2 U L F D2 U F2 D2 F2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 D B2 L' U' D' F' D2 F'
10. 18.84 F' R2 F2 L' D2 U B2 R L2 F2 B2 R2 D L2 F D2 B R B2 U' R' B2 F2 D L'
11. (29.22) L2 D' L' D F2 B R2 D' L F L2 B U2 B' L' U' R2 D U L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B'
12. 19.81 U L2 U D2 B' R U2 B' D R U2 B2 D2 U F U' R L' U2 B' D' F2 D2 R2 L


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2011)

18.66 OH average of 5

Not PB but still not bad


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2011)

Some more OH PBs:

Average of 5: 15.63, 18.46, (23.18), (14.78), 15.44 = 16.51 o)

Average of 12: 18.84, 22.36, 15.63, 18.46, (23.18), (14.78), 15.44, 19.44, 18.50, 20.44, 21.11, 15.79 = 18.60


----------



## jrb (Jul 2, 2011)

3x3x3 single:19.32!


----------



## Florian (Jul 2, 2011)

1. 7.52 R2 F' B2 U L U B R2 B2 U' B L D' F B' D' L2 R' D U' R2 U B R2 F 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Third sub-8 

1. 7.71 R2 U F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L' B2 L2 U F' D' L U2 R' F U D' R2 F2 B R2 

y R U2 F x2 F R' F2 (6)
y L U' L' R U' R' (6)
y' U' L' U L (4)
y U L' U L y' U2 R U R' (8)
U' M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 U2 (13)
37/7.71=4.8 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2011)

9.95 3x3x3 clone rbk magic cube puzzle rice dumpling IQ test intelligence test cube solving on video.


----------



## JyH (Jul 2, 2011)

8.95 single. wut. First sub 9/second sub-10.

U R2 D' F L2 F2 D L' D2 B F2 L R D' F D2 L2 F D' B U2 F' U2 D2 B2

y2 z'
U' R' D2 U2 L' U L U' R2 (9)
y U' R U R' (4/13)
y U3 R U' R' U' y L' U L (8/21)
l' U' L U R U' r' F U2 (9/30)

lol


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 2, 2011)

5x5: 1:53.86 single

It's my new PB by exactly one second.

Scramble: L2 R2 Bw F' Rw U Fw L' B' Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 U Bw' D' Uw L R F Dw Fw' Rw' Fw' Lw' R2 Uw' Bw Fw' L' Lw Fw' Dw2 Lw F Dw Rw Bw' L' R2 Uw' B Lw' U L Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw D' Dw' F D2 Lw' Uw B L Dw L2 D' L2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> 8.95 single. wut. First sub 9/second sub-10.
> 
> U R2 D' F L2 F2 D L' D2 B F2 L R D' F D2 L2 F D' B U2 F' U2 D2 B2
> 
> ...


 
WAT

Crazy solve, nice job.

My Accomplishment:

33.32 PLL time attack O___O


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 3, 2011)

Did 100 solves and it wasn't a bad session. Yay for slight motivation to do something.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 3, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Some more OH PBs:
> 
> Average of 5: 15.63, 18.46, (23.18), (14.78), 15.44 = 16.51 o)
> 
> Average of 12: 18.84, 22.36, 15.63, 18.46, (23.18), (14.78), 15.44, 19.44, 18.50, 20.44, 21.11, 15.79 = 18.60


Make a video >_> after you got only one sub20 in an average 6 days ago.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 3, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Make a video >_> after you got only one sub20 in an average 6 days ago.


 This .

You always average 22-23 on TTW everytime I see you. Theres no way. I don't believe that at all


----------



## yockee (Jul 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> 8.95 single. wut. First sub 9/second sub-10.
> 
> U R2 D' F L2 F2 D L' D2 B F2 L R D' F D2 L2 F D' B U2 F' U2 D2 B2
> 
> ...


 
When I try this, I don't end up with even a cross!!! Hahaha.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2011)

14.04 avg100. 

12.42, 12.83, 14.80, 13.70, 11.91, 14.34, 13.58[PLL skip], 14.15, 14.33, 12.45, 13.85, 15.60, 16.39, 15.41, 12.38, 12.35, 14.32, 17.53, 12.10, 14.85, 16.22, 14.71, 11.75, 15.56, 14.14, 11.28, 14.85, 13.21, 11.27, 15.87, 14.41, 14.28, 12.31, 15.79, 15.86, 13.83, 13.16, 14.70, 13.02, 13.76, 11.61, 13.87, 17.49, 13.50, 11.35, 14.10, 19.78, 14.72, 11.81, 15.83, 13.44, 13.60, 15.35, 13.23, 14.81, 14.03, 11.52, 13.48, 13.36, 12.51, 13.68, 12.67, 14.66, 15.49, 12.92, 12.30, 11.83, 15.55, 14.90, 14.43, 15.11, 14.20, 15.69, 13.74, 17.32, 12.63, 13.01, 15.94, 15.00, 13.69, 13.57, 12.86, 13.40, 15.32, 13.56, 14.99, (10.74), 16.33, 11.91, 13.98, 12.23, 15.50, *18.25*, *(23.28)*, 14.36, 12.76, 12.72, 15.31, 12.84, 12.99

It was sub-14 until those crappy times near the end.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 3, 2011)

29.72 avg 100
24.29 avg 5
27.57 avg 12


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 14.04 avg100.
> 
> 12.42, 12.83, 14.80, 13.70, 11.91, 14.34, 13.58[PLL skip], 14.15, 14.33, 12.45, 13.85, 15.60, 16.39, 15.41, 12.38, 12.35, 14.32, 17.53, 12.10, 14.85, 16.22, 14.71, 11.75, 15.56, 14.14, 11.28, 14.85, 13.21, 11.27, 15.87, 14.41, 14.28, 12.31, 15.79, 15.86, 13.83, 13.16, 14.70, 13.02, 13.76, 11.61, 13.87, 17.49, 13.50, 11.35, 14.10, 19.78, 14.72, 11.81, 15.83, 13.44, 13.60, 15.35, 13.23, 14.81, 14.03, 11.52, 13.48, 13.36, 12.51, 13.68, 12.67, 14.66, 15.49, 12.92, 12.30, 11.83, 15.55, 14.90, 14.43, 15.11, 14.20, 15.69, 13.74, 17.32, 12.63, 13.01, 15.94, 15.00, 13.69, 13.57, 12.86, 13.40, 15.32, 13.56, 14.99, (10.74), 16.33, 11.91, 13.98, 12.23, 15.50, *18.25*, *(23.28)*, 14.36, 12.76, 12.72, 15.31, 12.84, 12.99
> 
> It was sub-14 until those crappy times near the end.


 
Is this your PB? I got 14.00 on Friday night


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Is this your PB? I got 14.00 on Friday night


Yes this is my pb, I actually did this in an attempt to beat you!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yes this is my pb, I actually did this in an attempt to beat you!


 
 You'll get it next time


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 3, 2011)

(13.65), 14.18, 16.38, (23.71), 14.91 = 15.16
OH


----------



## Dacuba (Jul 3, 2011)

Sub16 of 50 

15.79, 15.29, 13.70, 16.91, 12.18, 13.80, 16.39, 18.26, 15.40, 12.70, 19.80, 16.70, 16.78, 16.29, 13.15, 13.10, 18.64, 14.70, 16.50, 17.03, 14.51, 13.73, 17.53, 16.08, 15.03, 18.14, 16.83, 13.52, 15.76, 16.32, 14.05, 17.27, 13.99, 16.71, 17.40, 17.24, 18.15, 14.87, 14.79, 17.18, 17.40, 17.10, 15.18, 16.82, 15.15, 15.85, 14.84, 14.92, 17.39, 16.17

= 15.86 average and mean


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 3, 2011)

OH

Statistics for 07-03-2011 14:39:53

Average: 14.62
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 13.39
Worst Time: 19.67
Individual Times:
1.	(13.39)	B2 D U' B2 R2 F' D2 F' U' R' D B2 F R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 D2 R'
2.	14.06	F D2 R2 B F2 D U B2 F2 D2 U' L B' L' R2 D' U' F' D R B2 R2 U2 R B'
3.	15.41	R D' U' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D' L2 F2 R2 B' F U R2 B D U' L D U' F U2
4.	(19.67)	L R2 F L' B F' L U L2 B F2 D U' F D2 L' B F' R2 D2 B L' F R2 D
5.	14.38	F2 L D' U B L U B2 F2 L R' B2 U L R2 B F' U2 L' R' D2 L R' B D2

PLL skip on the 14.06


----------



## Owen (Jul 3, 2011)

4.87 2x2 Ao12, 4.58 Ao5.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 3, 2011)

Statistics for 07-03-2011 14:12:14

Average: 1:09.33
Standard Deviation: 2.22
Best Time: 1:03.23
Worst Time: 1:19.33
Individual Times:
1.	1:09.88	L' Rw' Fw Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' U B R' Uw' B' Fw2 F' L R2 Fw' D' Uw2 U L Rw' D' B Fw F2 L B Uw' Rw' R D' Uw F2 Uw2 L' B Rw2 B F
2.	1:10.23	U2 Rw Fw' F2 R' F R2 U2 R Uw' U B2 F' L2 R D2 U2 Fw' Uw U L' B Fw2 F Rw B' R2 B' Fw2 U B Fw2 F2 D L2 R' Uw2 F' R B
3.	1:09.42	B D Fw2 D Uw B F U Fw F' Uw Rw' F2 U B2 Fw2 F Rw' R2 B2 Fw' F' Rw2 Fw D R' B Fw2 L' Rw' R' U2 L Rw R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 U'
4.	(1:03.23)	Fw2 U2 Fw2 R Fw D' Uw' U B D' F2 L2 D' Uw U' B2 Rw Uw2 B R' B2 Fw2 F2 L2 R2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F2 D Rw2 F' L' R B2 Fw' F Uw R2
5.	1:10.88	Fw Rw D' F' D2 Uw' R' F' R' U2 R' U2 B' Fw' F2 D Uw2 U R' F Rw' R B2 Fw Rw Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw L D2 Uw Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 D U Rw
6.	1:07.28	Uw U2 B2 Fw2 F2 L' D U2 L2 Fw U2 L2 Rw2 R2 D' F2 U2 Fw2 L Rw2 R2 B' F Uw' L' Rw2 Uw' R Fw' Uw' Fw' L2 F2 Rw2 U' Fw' F L2 Fw F'
7.	1:08.12	F' D U' F' Rw Uw' Fw L2 B2 Fw' F' L R U R' D2 Fw' D2 L Rw D F2 Uw U' L R' D' R' B Fw2 F' U' Fw2 D L Uw' U L Rw2 Fw
8.	1:05.33	D' U B F U Fw L' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 F L Rw R2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Uw' U2 L' U Fw L2 Rw Uw U Rw' Fw L Rw R2 D2 Uw Fw2 F
9.	(1:19.33)	U R' Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F D2 Uw2 U2 Rw F D2 Uw U' R Fw2 Uw' U F D U F' R' Uw U2 B' L2 Rw' R B' Rw' B2 Rw D2 L Rw Uw2 Fw' U
10.	1:10.05	L' F' L2 F' Rw R' B Fw2 F2 L Rw' D' Fw' Rw D' Uw2 U2 B' F' D2 R2 Uw2 L2 R' Uw' B' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 D' R2 U2 L' D U L D R
11.	1:07.37	Uw' U L' B2 F' D2 R2 F2 D Uw2 U' F D' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R D2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 D L2 Rw2 B2 Fw F' L2 Rw' Uw L2 Rw' Uw L2 Rw' R' F2 U2
12.	1:14.75	L2 Rw2 R' D Uw Rw D' B2 Fw' F' D2 Rw2 R2 B2 R B Rw2 U B2 U B2 Fw2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 Rw U' F2 Rw' R' Fw' F' Rw B2 Rw' D B' Uw

Yay a sub 1:10 for 4x4 ao12


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 3, 2011)

woah

5x5

1:45.69, 1:47.89, 1:41.92, 1:46.61, 1:37.90, 1:38.19, 1:36.00, (1:52.06), 1:38.80, 1:41.21, 1:46.98, (1:34.40) = 1:42.12 avg12

in there is 1:38.30 avg5 - first ever sub-1:40


----------



## emolover (Jul 3, 2011)

7:05.52 7x7 solve!

PB by 50 seconds!

It would have been sub 7 if I didnt get a F perm!


----------



## Shortey (Jul 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> 7:05.52 7x7 solve!
> 
> PB by 50 seconds!
> 
> It would have been sub 6 if I didnt get a F perm!


 
Your F-perms are slow


----------



## emolover (Jul 3, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Your F-perms are slow


 
Dude, its a 7x7.

Just got a 6:56.44.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, but you said the *7 minute* solve would've been *sub 6* if there wasn't a F-Perm!


----------



## Shortey (Jul 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Dude, its a 7x7.
> 
> Just got a 6:56.44.


 
1. Read your post.
2. Read my post.
3. ???
4. PROFIT!

hintI dont think your F-perms take 1 minute 6 secondshint


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 3, 2011)

emolover, if your F perm took over a minute on a 7x7, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be able to turn fast enough to solve the whole thing in 7 minutes.


----------



## emolover (Jul 3, 2011)

Crap, didnt realize my mistake until now.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 4, 2011)

3x3 skip-less avg5 pb : 11.72, (10.89), 11.72, (15.00), 12.70 = 12.05


----------



## clincr (Jul 4, 2011)

9.50, wasn't looking at the timer during pll and thought it would be an average 12 second solve, so this was a big surprise .

D R' L' F2 U2 B U' D2 L' F U' L' D' F' B2 L2 U' D2 F R2 L F2 D' B' U 

D2 F D L D' (5)
U' y' R U R' (9)
y' U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R (17)
U R U' R' U' y' R' U R (25)
U' y' R' U R U' R' U R (32)
U R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R (44)
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' (62)

62 moves / 9.50 seconds = 6.53 tps


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 4, 2011)

1:00.93 4x4 handscramble
Old PB was 1:01.97, now I really want sub-1 computer scramble.

Edit: 1:00.25


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 4, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 1:00.93 4x4 handscramble
> Old PB was 1:01.97, now I really want sub-1 computer scramble.
> 
> Edit: 1:00.25



Good luck getting sub-1, maybe when I post this, you would already have gotten it but yea..... My pb is 51.xx but that was like more than a month ago D: and I only got 2 since.... hope I can get sub-1 again and you too


----------



## Escher (Jul 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 15.38
1. (13.27) D R' U' L' F' B' D' L' D F' L R' U' L F D' L R' F2 D2 B' F2 U' R U' 
2. 16.19 B2 U2 F' R2 L B2 L' D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' D2 L' U' L2 B' D B2 L2 F' R F' 
3. 15.72 R' B U' F B' U D2 R B2 L2 U' R' D' R' F' U2 F2 R2 D R2 B F' L' U' L2 
4. 13.45 B2 D' B L' D2 F B' U R' U R2 B' F R' U' B2 L2 R' B' L B F2 D2 L' D' 
5. 13.51 F2 D' B' D' R' U R2 F2 L2 U D2 F' L R' F' R' B2 F2 L B' D' B D2 U' F' 
6. 14.27 U' L2 U2 R B2 D' R D U2 F' B D' L' F L D2 B2 R F B' L2 R2 F2 R F2 
7. 16.41 F R' U2 L F' L2 F R' D L U' R' U2 F2 L B' R F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F' D2 
8. 15.82 D' B R B U L' D U L' D R F2 R' F B2 U L2 B2 U L2 F' B2 D R L2 
9. 15.53 R2 B2 F' R2 L' F' D2 B2 R2 B' D' R' B U2 B L' R' D2 B' F2 L' D R2 L2 F' 
10. (19.15) D' L2 F' R2 U2 B' D' B' D' B2 R2 F' L' F R U F' R U B' D' F U2 B' F2 
11. 14.66 B F2 R' L' B L' D F R2 U L D U2 L2 R' U2 D R' L D2 U F B' U F' 
12. 18.27 D' R' F D' B2 R F2 B' U2 F2 D' L' D U F' U L2 F B L D B L R2 B

Skiptastic average; 1 OLL skip (WV), 2 EPLL skips (1 forced).

And obviously, lots of nice LLs.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 4, 2011)

Assuming that was OH, I see your 15.38 and raise you one 19.68 (average of 12 I just did; might be a PB). If I'd have had that many skips, it would've been sub-15 

Also, I had a full-step 6.57 sq1 single earlier. It was only 15 twists for solution though


----------



## Dacuba (Jul 4, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> Sub16 of 50
> 
> 15.79, 15.29, 13.70, 16.91, 12.18, 13.80, 16.39, 18.26, 15.40, 12.70, 19.80, 16.70, 16.78, 16.29, 13.15, 13.10, 18.64, 14.70, 16.50, 17.03, 14.51, 13.73, 17.53, 16.08, 15.03, 18.14, 16.83, 13.52, 15.76, 16.32, 14.05, 17.27, 13.99, 16.71, 17.40, 17.24, 18.15, 14.87, 14.79, 17.18, 17.40, 17.10, 15.18, 16.82, 15.15, 15.85, 14.84, 14.92, 17.39, 16.17
> 
> = 15.86 average and mean


 
Well 

14.52, 15.54, 12.56, 13.76, 20.83, 15.76, 13.78, 14.11, 15.57, 14.97, 15.82, 14.64, 17.18, 14.69, 11.12[oll skip], 15.50, 16.76, 13.35, 16.17, 15.89, 18.00, 16.57, 14.46, 14.37, 14.53, 13.88, 15.05, 12.90, 15.96, (12.22), (16.06), 14.09, 15.45, 14.90, 18.72, 16.71, 14.13, 16.05, 15.97, 16.41, 13.87, 19.51, 14.48, 13.67, 16.00, 17.30, 13.77, 15.65, 14.92, 15.89

= 15.28 mean and 15.25 average 

There's a red 10/12 PB = 14,56


----------



## Julian (Jul 4, 2011)

10.74 L D F' R' F' D2 U' R2 F' B' R' F U2 D' B' F2 U2 D2 B' F U' F U2 L D (PLL skip) 

z2 R2 F L2 U' R2 D
U' y L' U L
R' U R y L' U' L
U R' U2 R U' y L' U L
R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L

Didn't feel fast at all.

EDIT: 14.76 Ao5 (not PB)

Also, separately, a 15.80 Ao12 (PB). One of the solves was 15.53+; if I hadn't +2'd, it would have been 15.60, and there would have also been a 14.37 Ao5 

Also, 17.41 Ao100.

EDIT 2: *2x2*

3.40 Ao5, 0.03 off PB.

3.97 Ao12, PB and sub-4 


Spoiler



1. 2.23 U2 F' R2 U2 F R U' F2 U R' U' 
2. 3.91 U R' F U' F U' F2 R F2 R' U' 
3. 3.28 U2 F U2 F' R F U' R2 U' R' U' 
4. 3.51 R2 U F' R2 U F' R2 U F' R' U' 
5. 4.79 U' F2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R' U' 
6. (5.48) U2 R' F U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' 
7. (1.93) F' R' F2 U R' U F R U2 R' U' 
8. 4.90 F U' F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U' 
9. 4.87 R U' F R F2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' 
10. 5.40 U F2 R2 U' R' F' U F' U2 R' U' 
11. 3.90 R2 U' R F' R F U' F2 U2 R' U' 
12. 2.93 R U' R U2 F U' F' U F' R' U'


4.87 Ao100, PB and sub-5.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 5, 2011)

3x3 gettin' faster. 

Mean of 100: 13.44
A12: 12.60
A5: 11.91
Mean of 3: 11.32


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 5, 2011)

9.36 NL handscramble


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 5, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.85
1. 11.25 B' D R' D2 R' B F U' B D2 U2 L' R2 D' L2 B2 R' D' B L' B2 U L2 R' U2 
2. 11.75 L2 D2 L' R' F D2 B' L2 D' B' R2 U' R' D2 F U R' L B2 R F' D U F' U' 
3. 11.27 U F R2 D R2 D U2 B R' F2 D L' R' U L' B' L' F L' U' F2 L2 B L' U 
4. 9.85 D B' U' D2 B F2 R' L' U L2 D2 F' B U' F R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' R D' B 
5. 11.70 L' R U2 D2 F' U F' U2 F2 R F' R B2 R2 U' D F B U' F R2 U2 F' R F 
6. 10.85 F' B' R L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R L' F' B D2 R U' B F' L D' F' D L2 F' R' D' 
7. 10.38 L B2 L B U B' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' B' L' U' R' U' L' F R2 D' B U' L2 
8. (9.66) D2 R B R2 B R2 L' D' B2 L2 B' L2 R' U F D R2 U2 B' R2 B2 D R2 D2 F' 
9. 10.97 R2 U' R' D U2 R' U' L2 D L F' D2 B D2 U2 B' D' R D2 U F B' D' F B 
10. 9.94 L2 R D2 B' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 F U' B' U' F B' D F L' U' B' U2 D F' D 
11. (11.80) U2 F B L2 B' F D B' U' B R' L2 U L' D F D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' D' R' U 
12. 10.55 D2 U L2 F' B' D' B U' L B' R D2 U F2 U D2 L B2 L' B' L2 U D L R


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 5, 2011)

3x3 OH ao5:

1:37.65
1:38.22
1:30.08
1:37.41
1:06.56

[1:35.05]


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 5, 2011)

3x3: 10.07, 13.28, 13.52, 11.30, (17.26), 13.31, 12.90, 12.68, 13.58, (9.64), 12.65, 11.52 = 12.48


----------



## Carrot (Jul 5, 2011)

48.94 megaminx single NL  (white stickered MF8 vII with black instead of white stickers  )


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 5, 2011)

jflysim+qqtimer
(23.69), (15.74), 18.51, 16.48, 20.73 = 18.57
17.08, 18.17, (30.12), 23.69, (15.74), 18.51, 16.48, 20.73, 26.79, 20.18, 19.68, 18.50 = 19.98
Both are PBs, but I don't really count PBs for sims.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 5, 2011)

on TTW

29.94 ao12 PB. Finally sub 30 

also beat my PB single with 21.74. was full step


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 5, 2011)

5x5:

1:42.20, (1:37.44), 1:41.80, (1:53.33), 1:41.12, 1:41.31, 1:37.85, 1:47.01, 1:49.77, 1:38.09, 1:40.10, 1:44.33 = 1:42.36

Also, 1:44.78 avg 50, and 1:29.11 single =D


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 5, 2011)

My accomplishment is on 3x3:

My first sub-19 average of 12 and my 2nd ever sub 20 
The times are: 17.52, 18.84, 18.16, 18.61, 18.95, 17.77, 20.17, (21.90), 20.27, (13.43), 18.64, 20.63 = *18.96!*

So awesome, I wasn't improving for like a month I was stuck at 22-23 and now in the last two weeks I've dropped down to 20 seconds! Also, I got my second best solve ever and in this average not one solve was over 22!

EDIT: Holy crap I decided to do a magic average of 100 and I average 1.6ish and I have never gotten a sub 1.4 and 80 solves in I get 1.388, then the next solve a 1.368 and in the next twenty solves I get 6 more and a 1.325!  I LOVE MAGIC!


----------



## clincr (Jul 5, 2011)

8.94, should have been much faster 

L' D2 F L' F B2 U L2 R' F D L2 U F R' U D' R2 B2 D' U F U2 B' D

y
L D' F R2
R U2 R' y' R U R' 
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y2 R U R' U' R U R' 
R U' L' U R' U' L
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

48 moves / 8.94 seconds = 5.37 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2011)

3x3 F2L slots (no cross) 4.48 single, 5.46 mo3, 5.86 avg5, 6.89 avg12.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 6, 2011)

4x4:

57.50, 1:02.52, (57.26), (1:05.40), 57.48 = 59.17 avg5
1:03.36, 1:11.28, 57.50, 1:02.52, 57.26, 1:05.40, 57.48, 1:00.59, 1:09.04, 58.13, (1:11.93), (56.00) = 1:02.26 avg12


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 6, 2011)

2:45.43, 2:41.61, (3:03.59), 2:59.65, (2:41.52) = 2:48.90 5x5 PB


----------



## clincr (Jul 6, 2011)

2x2

Average of 12: 4.54
1. 4.62 F R' F' R' F2 R2 F' R U R' U' 
2. 3.51 F2 U F' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' 
3. 5.73 R' U' F R' U' F U R2 F' R' U' 
4. 3.82 R2 F R' U F2 R' U F U' R U' 
5. 3.36 R F R2 F' U R2 U R' U' R' U' 
6. 5.49 U' R2 F2 R F U2 R' F U2 R' U' 
7. 5.24 R' U' R U' F2 U' R U' F R' U' 
8. (2.44) R' U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F U' R' U' 
9. (6.90) R2 F' U' F' U2 R U' R2 U' R U' 
10. 3.42 U2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U F R2 U' 
11. 5.30 R' U' R U' F R' U2 F2 U' R U' 
12. 4.90 R2 F' U F' R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U' 

Average of 5: 3.99
1. 4.62 F R' F' R' F2 R2 F' R U R' U' 
2. 3.51 F2 U F' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' 
3. (5.73) R' U' F R' U' F U R2 F' R' U' 
4. 3.82 R2 F R' U F2 R' U F U' R U' 
5. (3.36) R F R2 F' U R2 U R' U' R' U'

using LBL


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 6, 2011)

56.47 4x4 single!  First sub-1. PLL parity at 49, then N-perm. 2 edges skipped, I think.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2011)

8.26	D L2 D' B' F' R2 F2 D2 U L B D2 B2 D2 L2 D U F2 L D2 U' B R2 F' D2

63 moves, so 7.63 tps. Might be a tps pb.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 6, 2011)

Solved a 7x7 with feet in 2:28:11.07


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 6, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Solved a 7x7 with feet in 2:28:11.07


 
Why no Ao12?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 6, 2011)

5.78
U2 B' D' R2 B' U D' F' U2 B' D2 R L F2 U B2 R' L2 U B U B U' B2 D 

y2 L' R' F D2 F' 
L' U L
R U' R' y R' U' R 
y' R U R2 U' R U' R' U' R
U R' U L U' R U L'

Edit:

Woahhhh

5.78 (ZBLL), 8.75, 7.13, 7.77 (EPLL skip), 8.21 (EPLL skip)
7.70 avg5


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 6, 2011)

Anthony posted a single? Oh, it's not even sub 5, whatever.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jul 6, 2011)

I decided to try my first Ao12 for the 2x2. My method is solving 1 unpermuted side -> OLL for opposite side -> J/Y perms.

7.22, 8.41, 16.75, 10.58, 13.35(+2), 12.29, 10.40, 9.13, 12.16, 10.07, 14.75, 5.51

5.51 is my PB for 2x2.

Hopefully I can use this as a benchmark and I can start improving.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anthony what was the AO12? You botched it didn't you.


----------



## JyH (Jul 7, 2011)

21.91 Skype Team BLD
Me calling, theanonymouscuber solving.



Spoiler



R' L2 F R U' D F B D U2 L U2 L' D2 F' B2 U2 B F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2

y'
D' L R D
U2 R' U R
U R U R' U2 R U R'
y' U' R U' R' U2 y' R U' R'
R' U' R U2 R' U R
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

27.93 AO12 OH.
ZZ


----------



## JackJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Average of 5: 3.03
1. 2.87 U2 F R2 F' U R2 F R2 F' 
2. (2.31) U' R' F' U2 F' U F' U R' U' 
3. 3.30 U2 R F' U R' F R U2 
4. 2.92 F2 U R' F' U2 R2 F' R U' 
5. (3.47) R2 U F U F R2 U' R2 U' 

Not PB, but good. Cramming CLL's for Nats. I need 19 more.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 7, 2011)

Sub-12 PB single
11.84 U' L2 D2 B F2 R' U2 F L U' D' L F' D B F' R U' F U D R' D F' D 
Sune+PLL skip 
EFF YEAH!!!!!


----------



## chris w (Jul 7, 2011)

avg1000 = 12.92 took 3 days
and a 7.66 which is nl pb


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

chris w said:


> avg1000 = 12.92 took 3 days
> and a 7.66 which is nl pb


 
nice 

22.10 insane pb 3x3 
(i avg 33-32) 

of course pll skip but still  

Oh and i just got a 24.73 nl


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 7, 2011)

11.97 pb and a 16.5 ao5. Very good for me. Apparently I do better when I don't even try to look ahead. Full speed ahead it is then.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 7, 2011)

I did a 3x3 session with 150 solves and yaaay! 
I finally got sub-8.5 average!
avg5 PB too (last 5 solves of the avg12 are 7.41 avg5).

Average of 12: 8.34
1. 8.17 D2 U F' L' D F' B D2 L' F' L D L' U2 L R2 U2 R2 D' B R' D' R2 D R'
2. 7.67 U' D L' R' D2 L' R F2 B2 U2 F' B D L2 B L' R U' R L2 F U B' L D
3. (11.00) L B2 U D2 L2 D' R2 F' D2 B2 D U L F' D B' U2 F D F L' R2 U L2 D2
4. 7.45 B' U' R' B2 U2 R' D' L2 U2 D2 L R' F' U B' R U2 B R U2 L' U' D B U2
5. 9.83 B R2 L B' D2 L R2 U2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D' R' F2 D L' F2 L B U D' L'
6. 8.98 U2 D B2 D' U F2 L' D' U2 F' U2 B L' R B D2 L2 D' F L2 D L2 B U F'
7. 9.98 R' U2 R2 U' R2 L D L2 U' B R2 L B R2 B' U L F' R' D2 R2 U B2 F' D'
8. 9.12 L F' U L2 R B' L F B' U2 F D' L B U2 R B2 D2 L' U' B2 U' B2 D2 U2
9. 7.41 L' D2 B' L2 F D L2 U2 D F' D' U2 B2 D B2 U' F' B2 L2 R' D2 R2 B U B'
10. (6.14) D' R2 F L2 D' B' U' D B2 R2 F U' B2 D2 B2 R D2 U R' L2 U' B F R U'
11. 7.48 U D2 L2 R D L F' B' L D2 L' D2 L F2 L' D2 L' U F2 R2 U F' R2 D' L'
12. 7.34 B2 U2 D F' U' D F2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' F' U' R' U B2 F2 U F2 D B' F' D' U 

7.48 was PLL skip and on the 6.14 I skipped an F2L pair 

and awesome avg100: 9.28

All solves with all scrambles


Spoiler



best time: 6.14
worst time: 15.33
best avg5: 7.41 (σ = 0.06)
best avg12: 8.34 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 9.28 (σ = 1.11)
Session average: 9.48
1. 9.44 B' D L U2 L' D L' B2 U2 D' F' R2 F D2 B' L2 R' D F' B U L' F' R2 L2
2. 8.68 D2 L2 R' U' B F D U' F B L' R' F' D U' B2 L2 U' L' F2 U' D2 L U2 R'
3. 9.29 U' F' L' F B' L' R' U2 L2 U' R U2 L2 R2 D2 L F L U2 R F' R B' L' B2
4. 12.78+ U F R2 L' D L F B2 D2 B2 F' D U2 F2 L' B' F' U2 F2 U F D' R F' U
5. 9.33 B L2 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 F' D' U L2 U' L' R U' B' U' D' L' U2 B' L R' F' B
6. 9.95 F' R2 B' U' R' U B2 U2 B2 U L U B2 D U' F' D2 U2 F D L D L' F B2
7. 8.78 R' D L' F2 D' F' R' U' R2 U2 D L2 B R' D2 F2 U R U2 L2 D B2 D2 F' R
8. 7.84 L U2 D R L2 F B' R' F R2 D U' R' D B2 R' D2 R F' D2 U2 R D' L' F'
9. 8.73 F2 D L D2 R' L' F' D F D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U F B R B2 F2 L D F' D'
10. 8.33 F2 U2 B D' U' R U L' U' D' L' U2 B' L U R2 F U D2 L D2 F' L' U' D
11. 8.79 R U' B2 F L2 R' F D' U L' U2 L2 R2 U' R' D L B R2 U2 D B D L' B
12. 8.24 B' F U' D2 L' F L2 F2 B' R U F B' U' F' B' L B2 F D' B2 R' B2 U2 B2
13. 10.92 R2 U' F2 D2 L F2 R2 U' R2 B' F L' U2 R' L' F D L' B2 F' L' R D2 B2 F2
14. 10.82 D2 B' U B2 U' F R2 L D2 B R' D2 R B2 L D' F2 B R' B' L U' L' B' R'
15. 10.28 U' F2 L F' L R' F R B2 L F2 R' D' F' B' L' R U' D' F' R L2 U B' U2
16. 9.96 F U2 F L2 U' F B2 R U R' D2 B L R' D2 L R2 D R L2 F' R' L' F2 D2
17. 9.55 U2 L2 R2 F L D2 R B2 F2 L2 U L2 R' F D' L2 U2 L F R L2 U' F B' U'
18. 11.10 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 L F2 L F2 L' U R' U2 L' U2 F' B' R' D2 L' B2 F' D2
19. 9.61 D' U B2 U2 R U B2 R' U' R' L2 F' B' D' U' B2 L F2 R' U D L D' R2 L2
20. (15.33) F L2 B D2 L U F L' B2 D L' U2 R2 L' U R' U' D' B' R2 F2 L B2 L2 B
21. 8.84 D2 F' B U' B' R2 L2 F D' B' L' F R2 U2 F' B L D' R B D' R' B' R' D'
22. 10.50 R' L' U2 F R' L' U' D' L U R B L' U' F U D F' D U2 F' U' L2 R D
23. 10.43 B F L2 D' B' U' B' D R2 U D' F R F U2 D F B D2 F' B2 U D' R U
24. 9.36 D R' D' F' L' D F2 B R' L2 D' B R2 L B R F' B2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' B' L
25. 7.89 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B R F D2 F2 L B2 L D' L' F D2 F L2 D' U B D' U' B
26. 7.51 U L U' B' U2 B L D F B2 R' U2 D2 B L2 B D F R2 B' R U' B D B'
27. 8.89 R2 F2 D' R B D2 B' F2 R' F' R' F L R2 D' R B2 U' L F' B2 R' D' B2 L2
28. 9.00 L' R' U D L' B U D2 L B U' R' D' L D2 L F2 B' U D' L2 D' R2 D2 U'
29. 9.12 R2 B2 U2 D' R' L' F' U2 F' L' U' R B' L' B' F D R B2 L' U2 B' F U2 B'
30. 8.75 F D L2 F' L F2 D2 L2 U R' F' U2 B2 L U' R2 U F2 L U' F U R L2 F'
31. 9.97 B D' B2 D' B' F2 L' R2 U F' B2 U2 F' D L R2 D' F2 D2 B' D' U' L' R2 B2
32. 10.08 U' B R D' L' U' F2 L' U2 R' F' U L' B2 R B D2 R' B' R' F2 R U L' B2
33. 10.71 R' F2 D R' U L B2 L2 B' R' L' F R' U' L R2 F' U' D B' U F' D' F2 B2
34. 10.63 D' L U' R' U' B2 U' D2 B R' L2 D F2 D B2 U2 D' R' D' L' B U' F U B'
35. 10.98 R L D2 R2 B L2 U' D2 L R2 F2 B U' B2 U' F R L2 U' R' U F2 L R F'
36. 8.09 U' B U B L' R2 F2 D' F R U' L F2 B L R' B2 F U2 F' B2 U' B2 D L2
37. 9.39 R' B' L' B' D2 F R' U' D' R L F2 U R2 U' R' U R' U' D2 R' D F2 B L'
38. 9.02 L2 D2 R2 F B U2 F U' L' R B2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 L' F2 R B' R'
39. 11.72 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' L U R2 U' B' U2 F B2 L D2 F R2 D' L' B R' F2
40. 12.71 U2 D' L2 F L' R U2 R D2 L2 R2 D' B R2 F' R' F' B' L R' D R F' R2 U2
41. 12.34 L' R' B' R' B F2 U' R' F' U' F2 U' D' B2 U' L' U2 B' L2 D F2 U2 R' B' L'
42. 8.62 L2 R F' R' L' U D2 L2 B' R2 L D F' R D B' D2 F2 U' F2 D F U' R2 B
43. 8.66 D F2 D F B' L' U' D B' R' D2 L2 U F D B' D U' F2 L' R B R' F2 U2
44. 9.31 B2 U' L R2 F' U' R' D' R2 B R D2 L B2 R' B2 R U' L' B2 F2 R2 D' U' L'
45. 9.61 F R D L R D' L2 F2 U L2 B U' B2 R B R2 L D' L2 D2 F2 L' D' U L
46. 7.43 F' U2 D2 F' R' F2 R U2 B' D R2 B F2 L' R2 F' B2 D R' B2 R2 L2 F' R' F'
47. 9.25 D F D U F L' D B2 U2 R' L' B U2 R U D R' L2 U D' R2 D2 B' U' F'
48. 9.19 U' F' U' D2 L D B' U R B2 L U R B' F' D F2 D2 R' L' B' F2 R L' U2
49. 9.23 L U2 B' U R B D2 L' U2 D F R L2 B L F' U2 R D B2 D2 F R' F' D'
50. 8.88 R' B D' B2 D2 L B D' B' U' R' L' F R D U B' F2 D R' L' U' D F2 U
51. 9.02 L F2 U' R2 L2 U B' U D' B2 R2 D2 F' L B2 F' U2 R D' B' D' L D F U
52. 11.38 D U2 B2 U2 B' U' D2 L' B' R' L2 B F2 R B' D' F2 B D' U R' L2 F' B R'
53. 10.80 D' B F2 L' D R U2 L R' U' B' F' R' B R B L2 R D R2 F' U2 D' F U
54. 9.56 L2 U' L' D' L F' B' L B U2 L2 F2 L' F' U D2 R2 B U' F2 L2 F2 L' U2 D
55. 9.04 L F' D2 F L F2 U' D B' U F' B' R2 D' F' L R' U R U F2 D2 R' B2 F
56. 9.05 F' D2 L2 R2 F B U2 D R L' D U' B R' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' B' R' L' F L
57. 11.72+ R2 B' D' L D2 R D' B D' R' L' B' D' R L B' U L2 F2 D F U' L' B2 F2
58. 8.24 B R U' L2 F2 L' D' F2 D' U2 L U' D B' F2 L' U F2 L' U' F2 R L' F' D
59. 7.42 R2 L U' L' U F R L F L2 R F' D2 R2 L' D R F2 R' D2 L D2 B' D U'
60. 10.83 F' U' R2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 U' B2 U2 R' U2 L2 D B2 D L' U F U' D' R' U2 R'
61. 9.67 R2 F L R' D2 L' D U' R' D' L' F L' F' L U' R2 B' U R2 B2 R' B2 R F
62. 9.49 R' L' F U D' F' D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 D U F' D2 B2 F' R B2 R L2 B' D2
63. 10.27 U' B' D' U2 B L R' U D' B' D' U2 F' B R' F2 U R U' B' R F2 D U' R2
64. 9.35 D2 R2 B' F' D L2 F' U' R2 D U B' F L R' D' F' B U D R' L2 D2 U2 B
65. 10.12 R U2 B2 U' D R L F B' D L R B U R U2 L D R D2 F' B R2 B' R'
66. 8.38 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 R U2 R U2 D' F' L R B L' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L' B2 L2
67. 7.98 R' L D2 U2 L U' R U2 R F2 L' B U' D R' L D' F R D' U B F' D' U2
68. 8.80 U' R B U' B L2 F2 L' F D' L2 B R B F' R' U' F D' B R' F2 R2 D' B2
69. 8.80 D' L' R U F' L U L R2 F D U' B' F U2 D2 R F2 U2 L' R D U' R2 U
70. 7.40 B F' R2 L2 B2 F L2 B U2 B2 U L D B' L' B D' B R' B2 L2 F D B F2
71. 9.62 R2 U' D' L R' U' L F D2 U2 R2 L U' L2 F D2 B' U D F R' D2 F2 R F2
72. 10.82 L' R F U R2 D U L' F2 B' L F' B L U' F2 B2 L' B2 F' L R' D' U' R2
73. 8.35 R L B' L' R' U' L2 R' F' U D F D B2 U' D R' D2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L'
74. 8.83 U' B' L U2 F R L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B U2 B' F' R2 B' R' B' R2 U R F' L' D
75. 9.20 F R D2 U' F' U B R' U F2 L' U' B D2 R2 U R D2 F D2 F2 L2 B' L' D'
76. 10.85 U2 R B2 L U R2 B2 D U2 F' U' R B' L D2 B2 D' F U' D2 R B2 L D2 L2
77. 9.62 L2 R' B' U2 D2 L D2 L F' U D B2 L' R2 U' L D2 B2 D' B2 L R' B' U' L
78. 11.39 L' R2 U' L' D' F2 R D R' D2 F' L2 U B' L R U2 R D' U' L' R' U' D B'
79. 8.49 L D' R' B2 R B D' L D' F' D2 L' D2 F2 D' F2 R' F L U2 B2 F L R2 B2
80. 14.02 B' R B' D2 R' U' B' U2 B D L2 F R2 B2 L R' B2 F U' R2 B2 R' U2 B' D
81. 6.95 R2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 F' L' F D2 U R2 D2 F' B2 R' L2 D' R' L B' L2 F B
82. 9.21 B' D' F R B' L' U2 R' U2 L' D F2 D L D2 R F2 R D2 R2 B U2 L R D2
83. 11.28 D L D2 F' D L R2 U L' F2 D' F' B U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D U' R' B2 R' D2 U2
84. 9.62 B' R D2 B' U R' L2 B' F' D' L2 U' L F B2 R U' F U R' F D2 B2 U D
85. 9.67 D' B' F2 R' B D' F R2 D' B' U R F2 U L' D2 L' U D' R2 B' R U2 F U'
86. 10.06 L F R' B R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L B' L2 U2 D' F' L' U F' B R2 D F D' B U'
87. 9.84 F2 U' L' F' L F2 D B' U2 B R L2 D F' R' U R' D2 F' B L2 B D U2 F
88. 10.64 D F2 L' B' R B' D' B2 L2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' U' B D' B2 R L B2 L D F R'
89. 10.65 U' L2 R B' D' F' U2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 R F B L' B2 F R' F R2 U2 F'
90. 9.18 R2 B L2 B2 L D R D' L B' D' F2 L' U2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 L U2
91. 10.07 R2 B2 R' U D2 B2 U R2 U2 R' D' U R' D2 B R F2 D' U' B2 L2 R B2 D' L2
92. 9.34 R B2 U2 B L' R2 U B2 L2 B' F L2 B2 U F' D' U F2 R' F2 D2 L F' L2 R
93. 9.64 R2 B' U F U2 D B' F' U2 B U2 R D' L2 U' F2 U' L' B' L B2 R' F' U2 D
94. 9.90 L2 D F2 L B2 R2 B R L' D' R' F2 R2 U R2 B L2 B2 R2 D L2 U F' R2 F
95. 8.42 F' B' U' D' F2 D U2 R U' B R' B F U2 R F2 B2 U' F' D2 F L2 R2 F2 B2
96. 7.84 R2 F' R' D2 F B' D2 R F U2 D B2 U D' B L B' L D2 U2 F' D F D B2
97. 10.57 U L U D F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R' L U L R' B D U F D F' L2 U' F R F'
98. 9.46 L2 D2 F2 B2 L B2 R U F' R F2 B R' L B2 U2 B2 R' D U F2 R U' D R'
99. 7.23 U D R2 U B' L R F' D' U B2 F D' F' L2 U' D' L R D' R' L2 U' B' U'
100. 7.65 L' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' L U2 B' U2 F L D' B' R2 U' F B2 U' D2 R' F' B R
101. 8.75 L2 R' U2 D F2 L' R D2 F D' L U' L2 B R2 U L2 F U' L2 R' U B2 D F
102. 10.63 B D R' F2 R2 F' D B R' F' D' B2 D2 F2 B D' L D2 L R' F' U' B R D2
103. 10.88 F2 B' R' D2 L B' R U F' R' D F L' B' F L U2 B2 R B U2 R2 F R L2
104. 9.70 L2 B' R2 U L' F' U' R U L' F2 B' R' F D2 U R F2 U' B2 R B2 D' U' L
105. 10.20 R D' L D2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 R' F2 U' L2 R D2 R' U2 R' L U2 L R2 B2 D
106. 10.52 R2 L2 B2 F2 U2 D' B' L2 R' F2 R U F D2 F' B' D2 U' R2 L2 D' R' U2 D2 L'
107. 11.73 B' U2 L' F2 L' D' F' D' U2 F L D' B2 F2 L' R' B' L B R B2 R' L B2 F
108. 8.87 B U' L F B2 L2 D2 U2 F R B' D' B' R F D2 U' L' B U' F2 L2 F2 U D
109. 7.95 L' U' F U F' D L2 D B' U2 L2 B2 F' D' L2 R' B' L U2 R' B F' U L' B'
110. 9.19 L B2 U2 R L B U2 F B' D U F B' D' F2 B' L2 R2 B2 D' F D' L D2 U2
111. 8.81 U' F' U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L' U' R2 F' D B D' U L2 R2 F B U' L D
112. 9.80 F D' U L2 R U' R2 B' L2 F2 D B' D2 F' L' D' U' F2 R B' R B' R' L2 F'
113. 7.70 U F2 R F R' F' R2 D L' R2 B' D' F' R' L2 D2 L F2 B2 D U' B2 R2 U B'
114. 8.94 L F' R F2 D' F' L R' D2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 D B D' L' R' D2
115. 7.86 U' R' U' D' F B2 L R' U' D2 L2 B U2 F2 D' F' D B D' R2 F B2 L' F2 D'
116. 8.60 L R2 B' D' L2 R' B' U R2 U' R D' F2 U R F2 U2 L U' D2 B2 R' B R2 D'
117. 9.06 R2 F' L2 F B' L R' U2 D B L F2 R2 L2 D' F B' D B2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 U
118. 9.47 L B2 F2 U' L R U2 D L' F2 L F2 R L2 D L' D2 U' L' U D2 F2 L' B2 F2
119. 9.66 D' L' U' L' D L' B D2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' D2 R U D2 L' U2 D L2 D F
120. 9.09 B2 F L B' L2 R D2 F U R2 U' R F2 R U2 R2 F' U R' F2 L R' F' U' L2
121. 7.72 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' U' D L' F L2 R' B' L2 B2 U2 D' R B2 U R U' F' B2 U
122. 9.68 R U' R B2 L' U L B' F U R2 F' B D2 B U D2 F2 L2 F2 B R2 B' F' D'
123. 9.72 U' F' L F' L F' B L' B D U2 R' U B' U F' U' R U2 D' L' D L' D F
124. 8.57 F2 B' L R2 D' B L' F D B R' B2 U L2 U2 R B' F2 U B2 F R U2 B' L2
125. 10.37 U2 R2 F' B' L' B' D R2 B2 L2 R' D' L B R L' U2 L R2 F' B U' F B' U
126. 9.66 L2 D' L' F' B' L' R' F R' U' R2 U' D2 F' L F' L' D U F U' D2 R2 F B2
127. 9.81 R' D2 R' U2 F2 B' L D' B' U L2 R U2 F2 U D L U R2 B' F D' U F' U
128. 8.17 D2 U F' L' D F' B D2 L' F' L D L' U2 L R2 U2 R2 D' B R' D' R2 D R'
129. 7.67 U' D L' R' D2 L' R F2 B2 U2 F' B D L2 B L' R U' R L2 F U B' L D
130. 11.00 L B2 U D2 L2 D' R2 F' D2 B2 D U L F' D B' U2 F D F L' R2 U L2 D2
131. 7.45 B' U' R' B2 U2 R' D' L2 U2 D2 L R' F' U B' R U2 B R U2 L' U' D B U2
132. 9.83 B R2 L B' D2 L R2 U2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D' R' F2 D L' F2 L B U D' L'
133. 8.98 U2 D B2 D' U F2 L' D' U2 F' U2 B L' R B D2 L2 D' F L2 D L2 B U F'
134. 9.98 R' U2 R2 U' R2 L D L2 U' B R2 L B R2 B' U L F' R' D2 R2 U B2 F' D'
135. 9.12 L F' U L2 R B' L F B' U2 F D' L B U2 R B2 D2 L' U' B2 U' B2 D2 U2
136. 7.41 L' D2 B' L2 F D L2 U2 D F' D' U2 B2 D B2 U' F' B2 L2 R' D2 R2 B U B'
137. (6.14) D' R2 F L2 D' B' U' D B2 R2 F U' B2 D2 B2 R D2 U R' L2 U' B F R U'
138. 7.48 U D2 L2 R D L F' B' L D2 L' D2 L F2 L' D2 L' U F2 R2 U F' R2 D' L'
139. 7.34 B2 U2 D F' U' D F2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' F' U' R' U B2 F2 U F2 D B' F' D' U
140. 9.73 R' L' B L F2 R B2 D U' R' U L2 U D' R U' B2 R' F2 D L' B2 D U2 F
141. 10.55+ B2 U' F B U' L F R' B2 F2 R' B R2 F L D2 F R' F U2 F' B D L2 R
142. 11.03 R2 U2 B U F B' R2 L' D U2 B' L D F' R U' B' R' L B D2 B R2 B2 U2
143. 10.39 R' F' D' B L2 D2 U B D2 L F2 U2 B D' L2 R' U2 R' U F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U'
144. 9.86 B2 R2 F' D' L U B D' R2 U2 B' D' F' D' U' B' F' L2 D B L2 F B2 L2 D'
145. 9.32 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F B2 U' R L' B R' B2 R D' R2 B' F2 R' L2 U2 D2 B' L' R2
146. 10.79 L2 D2 U F2 D2 F' L' F' D F B2 U2 R' F L2 D L2 U2 F2 D F2 L' D F2 U'
147. 10.79 F L' D U2 R2 F2 L2 U L U F2 L2 U' F2 R B2 L2 R' D F L F L2 R B'
148. 10.78 R' U B2 L2 R' F' B' U' D R L2 D' R' L F' U F U D2 L2 F U R2 U2 B'
149. 8.69 B' L' U' F2 B L2 D' B D U L B' R' B2 L2 B2 L' U R B R' D2 L D2 B2
150. 9.16 B' D L2 B' U2 D B' U' R' L2 U2 D2 B2 U L U' F' D' F2 B R D' L D R'


The avg150 was 9.48

EDIT:
6.16 reconstruction:
scramble: D' R2 F L2 D' B' U' D B2 R2 F U' B2 D2 B2 R D2 U R' L2 U' B F R U' 
accidental x-cross: z2 y' R' F D' R' F' D' (6)
2nd pair: R' U' R U' y R U R' (7)
3rd pair: y' L' U L (3)
4th pair: U L U' L' U2 L U' L' (8)
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7)
PLL: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' (19)
total: 50 moves / 6.16s = 8.11 tps


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2011)

50.02, 43.27, 50.03, 41.91, 45.39, (53.95), 45.55, 46.16, (41.25), 45.79, 52.50, 49.54 -> 47.01
Failed rolling D: (4x4)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2011)

5x5:

1:42.01, 1:44.69, 1:37.52, 1:46.38, (1:50.65), 1:46.25, (1:26.98), 1:41.68, 1:36.43, 1:34.08, 1:34.80, 1:33.84 = 1:39.77

Might roll later. Busy now.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, did 111 4x4 solves today. And I beat all my PBs!

Single: 54.18

Ao5: 1:01.66

Ao12: 1:05.28

Ao100: 1:08.69


----------



## JyH (Jul 8, 2011)

9.51, can't reconstruct (probably scrambled wrong).
R L2 F L' R D R2 B D B U2 L2 F2 B L B2 F2 L' D R' F L' U2 F2 B


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 8, 2011)

9.73 



Spoiler



U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D B' R' D'B2 U' L' B2 U B L U'



5.14 TPS
U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D B' R' D'B2 U' L' B2 U B L U'Y2 Z'F2 U B U Z' Y' (3)
R U R' U R U R' U2' F' U F (11)
Y' R U' R'(3)
Y'U' R U R'U' R U R' U' F' U F (12)
Y'R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 F' U F (15)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R'F'U (16)


----------



## SpeedCube (Jul 8, 2011)

I beat my last record when I got 43.35 seconds.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 8, 2011)

That cross looks to be 4 moves bluecloe45


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 8, 2011)

9.30, 8.38, 8.41, 8.62, 10.14, 9.84, 10.08, (7.82), 8.07, 8.21, (11.40), 8.82 = 8.99

counting 10s...


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 8, 2011)

Decent, but I was hoping for something a little faster.
2.25, 2.19, 2.08, 3.52, 2.28, 2.19, 3.80, 2.86, 2.78, 2.09, 2.83, 2.58, 2.19, 2.66, 2.41, 4.15+, 2.08, 1.80, 2.66, 2.36, 3.03, 2.52, 3.69, 2.78, (DNF(3.83)), 3.06, 2.56, 2.31, 2.55, 1.90, 2.66, 3.40, 2.91, 3.58, 2.53, 2.31, 3.05, 3.38, 1.90, 3.90, 2.38, 2.00, 3.47, 2.11, 1.72, 2.19, 1.96, 2.28, 2.08, 2.96, 1.88, 3.16, 2.88, 2.03, 3.08, 2.34, 2.13, 2.78, 2.84, 3.22, 3.44, 2.53, 3.00, 2.80, 3.28, 2.53, 3.72, 4.21, 3.30, 3.11, 2.15, 1.90, 2.34, 3.34, 3.46, 3.50, 2.03, (1.43), 2.25, 2.93, 4.36, 2.25, 2.36, 2.33, 2.47, 2.68, 2.58, 2.97, 6.31+, 2.47, 2.83, 3.31, 1.78, 2.46, 4.06, 1.97, 2.25, 3.52, 1.47, 2.56 = 2.74 2x2 average of 100

Best average of 5 was 2.08, best average of 12 was 2.30 (0.01 away from PB. )


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 8, 2011)

22.63, 18.29, 17.80, (25.29), (17.44), 21.83, 22.08, 25.29, 24.22, 21.95, 23.78, 24.66 = *22.25*
Solves 2-6 are *19.31 avg5*  Consecutive PLL skips on 18.29, 17.80 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 22.25
1. 22.63 L R F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 U' B' U2 R' L F D' L' U2 R' F L' R F2 B D' F 
2. 18.29 U B D F B L D U' R' B2 U B L U' R U L U' L2 F' U L2 F' L B 
3. 17.80 F2 D2 F R D2 U L' R2 D2 R' F' L2 D2 B2 D2 U F D' F2 L' R2 F2 B R' B 
4. (25.29) F D F' D B R' B2 F R U F L F D2 F2 R D B L' R' U' L B U' L' 
5. (17.44) B2 R L F D R2 B' L' U2 L' D R2 L F L' U2 L' F B2 U L2 R D2 F R2 
6. 21.83 U2 R2 U R2 L D' F B2 R F' B' L2 U' D' L2 R' D' F2 R U B2 U F U2 D' 
7. 22.08 F2 R' U L2 B' U' L U' L' U' D F U' R B D' U R2 U2 F' R' B2 F R' U2 
8. 25.29 F' R' F2 L2 B' F2 U L2 F U F B R' U2 B R2 F L2 D B F L R B' L 
9. 24.22 U F D2 F2 R2 D R' L2 B R2 U R' F' B2 R' F' B2 U' F2 L U2 D F' U' L2 
10. 21.95 U' D' F' L' D2 R' F' U' R U2 D2 L B' U' D L R' B D2 U2 F' D' R2 D U2 
11. 23.78 L' D' R2 F D2 B L' B2 F' D' L D2 B2 R U' D' B2 R2 B2 F' R' L' U2 B' U2 
12. 24.66 R L' D' B2 R U R U2 D2 F' L' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 L' R2 F' B D R F' R


----------



## clincr (Jul 8, 2011)

wowza. idk what that even means.

Average of 12: 11.69
1. (13.78) D' U2 R' B2 R' L2 B F2 R2 B R2 U B' R2 F D L' B' R2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 B' 
2. 11.22 D2 L F' L' F' B2 U' B' R2 U R2 F2 R' U R' F' B' U' B2 D' R D' F2 R2 L 
3. 10.87 D' F D2 B2 U L2 R D2 L' D R B F2 U' D F' U R F2 U B2 R' D' L' F2 
4. 11.15 B' F L' R D' F L' U2 B U F' B' R B' F D' L' F2 L2 B2 D B F U' R2 
5. 11.64 L2 R2 B' L F' D2 F' R' D U' B2 U D R U2 R' L D2 U2 R' B' R' U2 R2 D2 
6. 13.18 L R U2 R U D' F2 U D' L2 U' B' D B' U D' F L2 U F2 U2 D2 R D2 U 
7. 13.25 B L' B2 R2 B D' F2 R U' L B' F' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D2 U R L' F2 R' F2 
8. 10.68 R' U B' R' U' D R' D' U2 F' B' D2 F B2 R' D2 F' B2 U' R L2 F' D' B2 L' 
9. 11.68 F2 D L' U D F' B2 R2 U2 B' F' D U' L2 F U L2 D' U' R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 
10. 10.43 B2 D2 R L2 B' U' B R L U' L' D2 B2 D' B' R L' B' D B2 L' R U2 R2 D2 
11. 12.80 D2 L2 U B2 L' D B2 U2 R2 U B' D2 L U' R' L2 B' D2 U2 B R L U2 L2 F2 
12. (7.72) U B U2 L2 B R' D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U L' D B' L' D F2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 

First sub 12 avg 12. two counting 13s, one 12, four 11s, three 10s, one NL 7 (lol)


Average of 5: 10.93
1. 10.68 R' U B' R' U' D R' D' U2 F' B' D2 F B2 R' D2 F' B2 U' R L2 F' D' B2 L' 
2. 11.68 F2 D L' U D F' B2 R2 U2 B' F' D U' L2 F U L2 D' U' R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 
3. 10.43 B2 D2 R L2 B' U' B R L U' L' D2 B2 D' B' R L' B' D B2 L' R U2 R2 D2 
4. (12.80) D2 L2 U B2 L' D B2 U2 R2 U B' D2 L U' R' L2 B' D2 U2 B R L U2 L2 F2 
5. (7.72) U B U2 L2 B R' D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U L' D B' L' D F2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 

First sub 11 avg 5.

1. 7.72 U B U2 L2 B R' D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U L' D B' L' D F2 B L2 D2 F2 U2

y2
D' R F R y' U' R' F R
y' R' U R 
y' F' U' F U' R U R'
y U R U R' U2 R U R'
U f R U R' U' f'
y U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

45 moves / 7.72 seconds = 5.83 tps. 

First sub 8, beats previous record by almost a second :O

X-Cross but otherwise completely NL. 

See ya at bournemouth


----------



## clincr (Jul 8, 2011)

Then I rolled it and got this:

Average of 5: 10.15
1. 10.43 B2 D2 R L2 B' U' B R L U' L' D2 B2 D' B' R L' B' D B2 L' R U2 R2 D2 
2. (12.80) D2 L2 U B2 L' D B2 U2 R2 U B' D2 L U' R' L2 B' D2 U2 B R L U2 L2 F2 
3. (7.72) U B U2 L2 B R' D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U L' D B' L' D F2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 
4. 10.57 U' R D U L' U L' F2 B2 R' B2 U B D' L' B U' R2 B L' R U2 B2 R' D
5. 9.45 L' U D B2 L' U2 L2 D2 U' B R F L F' R' U' R U2 R' F2 L' R B2 R B' 

Average of 12: 11.25
1. 10.87 D' F D2 B2 U L2 R D2 L' D R B F2 U' D F' U R F2 U B2 R' D' L' F2 
2. 11.15 B' F L' R D' F L' U2 B U F' B' R B' F D' L' F2 L2 B2 D B F U' R2 
3. 11.64 L2 R2 B' L F' D2 F' R' D U' B2 U D R U2 R' L D2 U2 R' B' R' U2 R2 D2 
4. 13.18 L R U2 R U D' F2 U D' L2 U' B' D B' U D' F L2 U F2 U2 D2 R D2 U 
5. (13.25) B L' B2 R2 B D' F2 R U' L B' F' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D2 U R L' F2 R' F2 
6. 10.68 R' U B' R' U' D R' D' U2 F' B' D2 F B2 R' D2 F' B2 U' R L2 F' D' B2 L' 
7. 11.68 F2 D L' U D F' B2 R2 U2 B' F' D U' L2 F U L2 D' U' R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 
8. 10.43 B2 D2 R L2 B' U' B R L U' L' D2 B2 D' B' R L' B' D B2 L' R U2 R2 D2 
9. 12.80 D2 L2 U B2 L' D B2 U2 R2 U B' D2 L U' R' L2 B' D2 U2 B R L U2 L2 F2 
10. (7.72) U B U2 L2 B R' D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U L' D B' L' D F2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 
11. 10.57 U' R D U L' U L' F2 B2 R' B2 U B D' L' B U' R2 B L' R U2 B2 R' D
12. 9.45 L' U D B2 L' U2 L2 D2 U' B R F L F' R' U' R U2 R' F2 L' R B2 R B'

I average 12 and I'm 0.16 off sub-10. Is that normal?


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 8, 2011)

Average *18.21*

17.68, 17.74, 18.82, 18.03, 16.99, 18.24, 20.63, *(20.89)*, 19.58, *(14.91)*, 17.31, 17.09

first sub 19 avg of 12  such a great average for me


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 8, 2011)

ZZOH
26.17, 25.45, 25.77, 21.31, 27.56, 30.49, 24.93, 27.30, 29.63, 26.06, 24.37, 28.91 = *26.62*


----------



## Anthony (Jul 8, 2011)

5.46 L B2 R2 D' B' F2 U2 R' L' U F' U' F L F2 R L2 B' F2 R F R F' D2 R' 

y F U' R2 L2
R U' R' U R U R' 
U' R' U y' U L' U L
R U2 R' U L U L'
U R U2 R' U R U' R' 
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 8, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 5.46 L B2 R2 D' B' F2 U2 R' L' U F' U' F L F2 R L2 B' F2 R F R F' D2 R'
> 
> y F U' R2 L2
> R U' R' U R U R'
> ...


Fixed.
Anyway thats awesome.Please beat Feliks. You are our last hope!


----------



## blah (Jul 8, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Please beat Feliks. You are our last hope!


No he's not. Will Smith is you dumbass.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 8, 2011)

HAhah I saw the video when Will Smith solved it lol it was tight lol


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 8, 2011)

blah said:


> No he's not. *Dan Brown* is you dumbass.


Fixed


----------



## Vinny (Jul 8, 2011)

blah said:


> No he's not. Nobody is you dumbass.


 
No, that's fix'd


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 8, 2011)

Beat my PB by 0.01 secs. 0_0

Avg. of 12: *18.18*


1.	17.89	L' R2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 D' B F' R U F' D2 L' D B' D U L2 B2 F D2 F U
2.	17.11	L2 R D B2 D2 L2 B' F U2 R2 D' U2 R U' B2 D2 R U' L U2 F2 U2 F D2 U'
3.	15.71	B2 D' B' F' D2 U F' D' R2 D' B' F D2 B2 F' R2 D' U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D' U2
4.	(21.49)	F L2 R' D U' F' L2 D2 U B F R U F2 D' F' R' B' R2 F2 L D' B D2 L'
5.	(13.16)	L' B2 L R B F2 U R2 B2 F' D' L2 B F D U2 L2 F R2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 F2
6.	19.36	R2 D2 R2 D' U R D' U' B' F2 D U F D2 B D' U R B D U R B' F' R'
7.	16.09	D B F U L2 R D U B F' D2 U F L' D2 U' F2 R D2 U2 B' F' D' U2 R
8.	20.34	D' B2 D U' F D' L2 R2 B U2 B2 F2 R' B L2 R2 B' F L2 U2 R' D' L' R' D
9.	20.94	L U' R2 B F2 R' B F L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 U2 L2 R B' F2 L' F' L'
10.	18.70	U L R B F2 L' D' F' D U L2 R F2 L' R2 D F R2 U F' D2 U L2 F R2
11.	18.82	B U' L R B R B' F' D2 U2 F L2 R B U B F' U2 F D U R2 B' F2 R
12.	16.81	D B' U R2 D' F D2 U B D2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L R' B F' R U2 B U' L2 B L'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 9, 2011)

20.23 Skype Team BLD! 

I think that's UWR, but Mike/Bobby may have a faster solve.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

YES! New NL PB of 21.38! Also, got a lucky PB of 17.51 (OLL and PLL skip. Twisttheweb scramble. Now THAT is weird.)


----------



## emolover (Jul 9, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> YES! New NL PB of 21.38! Also, got a lucky PB of 17.51 (OLL and PLL skip. Twisttheweb scramble. Now THAT is weird.)


 
Why have I never gotten a LL skip? I have done FAR more solves.


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2011)

le wat: 5.41 OLL skip

B D2 U F' U' L B' U2 L2 R U' L2 R2 B D U B2 D F' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2
y' L F' R' B' R2 (5|5)
y' U' R' U' R (4|9)
U' R U' R' U R U R' (8|17)
y' U' R U R' (3|21)
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F' L2 (13|34)

~6.28 tps


----------



## Hershey (Jul 9, 2011)

4x4 PB: 1:26.71 

scramble: r' F2 D F2 U B2 U' D u' r f2 D' r F2 D' u F' R' D' r' R' L2 U' r R2 F' f r B u2 R F2 U2 R' F' r f D r' D' 

I'm slow at big cubes so this is amazing for me.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why have I never gotten a LL skip? I have done FAR more solves.



I don't know XD


----------



## JyH (Jul 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why have I never gotten a LL skip? I have done FAR more solves.


 


jammyman3014 said:


> My 23rd unforced one! and i only just had my last one a few days ago:S



=\ I've only gotten one.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> =\ I've only gotten one.



I've never got one D: except when I do R U R' and then redoing R U' R'.....


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2011)

Completed a 25x25 nonogram. It took about an hour =/ I imagine qq would be quite good at these.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 10, 2011)

best ao5 for 5x5: 2:09.9 finally a sub 2:10 avg


----------



## emolover (Jul 10, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Completed a 25x25 nonogram. It took about an hour =/ I imagine qq would be quite good at these.


 
Could you give a link of this? This sounds cool.


----------



## emolover (Jul 10, 2011)

PB avg of 5 and 12!

19.58, 15.14, 14.55, 15.80, 17.07, *13.28, 14.66, 13.44, 21.39, 13.98*, 14.30, 16.78

avg5: 14.03 (σ = 0.61)

avg12: 15.53


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 10, 2011)

19.88 Skype Team BLD: U2 B U' F2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R D2 U' R B2 F L2 R' B2 R B2 U' F2 R D

Reconstruction: x2 y' U' F2 R'
U2 y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' y R U R' y' L' U L
L U' L' d L' U' L
L U L'
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L' U2

50 Turns and Non-Lucky


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 10, 2011)

36.27 4x4 single on cam!


----------



## pi.cubed (Jul 10, 2011)

PB NL single, a5 and a12 all in weekly a100 thread!

16.00 NL Single- PB by ~1.8 seconds.
20.87 a5- PB by ~1.5 seconds.
22.47 a12- PB by ~0.4 seconds


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Previous PB average was just sub27. Lol. ZZOH.


current avg 10/12 = 24.29
24.32	F2 D2 U B R' F R2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U D' B' L' R2 U' D' R' D L R' B'
24.79	L U L B' U2 R D2 U' R D' U2 B R' B2 U' R2 B' L2 F' R2 D' U' L F' U2
26.26	B2 U2 F2 B' U2 F2 U R2 U L R U F' U' B' L' F2 D' B' R L B U L U2
26.98	F2 L' D2 F2 L' R' F2 L' B U' L' R' D' L D' U2 B2 U B2 U B U' L' R' D'
23.85	L B2 R' F2 B2 R D R2 F2 R F2 L' F B L' U' F U L D2 B2 D U L U'
22.10	F2 R2 B U' R2 L D L B' F' L' F' R2 F' B D' U F U B2 F L2 D U2 R
21.90	U2 L F R2 U' F B2 L R F' B R B' U B' F2 U' R' D U' R2 U L2 F B'
26.51	F U2 F2 B' U2 L' B2 U2 L D' R U B2 R2 F L D U' B2 F' R' L U B' U'
23.00	B' R U D2 B2 F' D' B' D F' D2 R2 F' L2 D R' U R U2 L' B' F2 R' U' F2
20.32	B2 L2 R D R2 B F R B' L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U R F U B F U D'
26.62	R' F' L2 R' D R2 U' D F U2 L' R U2 F' L2 D2 R D U2 B' U' L' B F' R
23.55	U F B' R2 B' U' B2 D2 F2 B2 D2 R' D' F R2 U' L B D' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R


TTW. Been solely practicing zz2h for the past couple of weeks. Been paying off apparently...


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 10, 2011)

39.81 ave12 3x3 OH

Statistics for 07-09-2011 20:19:10

Average: 39.81
Standard Deviation: 3.17
Best Time: 32.06
Worst Time: 56.88
Individual Times:
1.	35.16	R D B L2 R F' L U2 L' U2 R' B D F L F2 U L' R F2 L R2 U2 L U2
2.	38.09	B2 F' L' R2 D2 U2 L2 D' U2 L R F' L' R2 D2 U' B2 D L2 D U' L U B' F
3.	38.17	D' L2 R2 U B2 U2 F D' U' L2 R' B' D B2 D2 U' L R B2 D2 U2 B L' D' F
4.	39.37	L' R' F' R' D' L2 R D' F2 R B' L R B2 L R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U' R U' B D
5.	37.54	L' F D' U2 B2 R D L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R U' L' F' L' R U B F2 L2 D U L2
6.	43.61	D U2 R' B L D U R D L' D U2 B F D2 U' B2 F L' R D U2 L B D2
7.	39.78	L R2 D2 U' F2 L R D' U R' D' U' F D2 F' L R' F2 R' D U' B' U L R2
8.	46.52	L2 R D' U B2 F L2 B R2 B U2 B' F' U L R2 U2 F2 D' B' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2
9.	43.69	L R F2 L R' D2 L' F2 R2 U B F2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 R B2 F2 D2
10.	(56.88)	B2 D L' R D B D' U' B' U' R' D2 F' L R D' R2 U B' D R F2 D' U2 F2
11.	(32.06)	D U' L' R F D' R2 B' F D B' F L2 R2 D L' R2 B F2 L D2 R2 D U L
12.	36.17	U' L2 D U2 R' D2 U2 L D' F2 D U' F2 R2 B' R' B D U L2 B2 R2 B' D' L2


----------



## pappas (Jul 10, 2011)

Statistics for 07-10-2011 14:19:58

Average: 55.41
Standard Deviation: 5.10
Best Time: 40.31
Worst Time: 1:08.78
Individual Times:
1.	53.01	Rw2 R' D B' Fw' F2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F L2 B' F2 R2 Fw2 F' U' B' L2 Rw' R' D B2 L Rw' R2 F2 R' Fw D2 L' B2 F' Rw D2 U' L2 B2 Fw' R
2.	(1:08.78)	L2 D' L' Rw2 R F' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw L' Rw' R2 B R B' Uw2 U Fw' Rw F2 Rw2 R D U B' F2 Rw2 U' R2 B' Fw2 Rw' R' D' Fw2 Rw Uw' U
3.	48.88	Uw2 F2 U Rw F L2 Uw U' L' B Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 Rw D Uw U2 F R' U L2 F2 D U' F L2 Rw R2 F D2 U' L' B2 Fw Rw Uw' F2 Rw' B
4.	1:00.32	Uw' U' Fw' Uw' B' Rw2 R2 F Rw D' U' Rw2 Uw' Fw' R' Fw2 U2 L' D' F2 U Fw2 D B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' R D Uw' Rw' B U Rw Fw2 D F' L' B L
5.	1:02.76	L' Fw L Rw2 R' Fw2 D' Uw2 L2 Uw2 R Fw F R' B2 L' D2 Uw2 U Rw2 F' D2 Uw U L2 B2 F' U L Rw' Uw' R2 B Fw2 R2 Uw2 B D2 U Rw2
6.	54.76	F' D R' D' Uw' U2 Fw' F' D2 Uw U' L Rw' Uw R Fw2 F2 D' Rw' B2 Fw' D' Uw' B' Fw F D' U2 Fw' Rw U' Rw2 D' U' R D2 L2 Rw R D'
7.	51.96	B2 U2 B2 F2 Uw' L2 B F2 R B2 L2 B L' Rw D' Uw2 U B Uw2 B F2 D U Rw Fw2 L2 Rw' R U2 R2 Uw U Rw U' B Rw2 D2 Uw2 U L
8.	1:01.04	B2 R D' Uw2 F Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 R' D' Rw' Fw2 R Fw' F2 Rw' R Uw R2 Fw2 U' L2 Fw2 L Rw R' D2 R B' Fw' L Rw' B D' Rw D2 Uw2 U' Rw
9.	(40.31)	B2 Fw' Uw B Uw' U R2 F' U' Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 F U' F' Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 U2 L2 U2 B' F Uw Rw R D Uw' U R Fw2 L2 F Rw' D Uw' U' F'
10.	44.34	L F' L R2 D' Uw2 U' L2 U2 Fw' Rw D2 Uw F' Uw R2 U' L2 Rw B' Fw' R2 Fw2 U2 R2 B' Fw' F R F D2 F' Rw B Rw B2 Fw' L' Rw B'
11.	58.23	Fw F' L2 D R' D Uw2 U' B Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 Uw L' Rw' R2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw Uw U2 F Rw2 D' Fw' L' Rw2 R' F' U2 L2 Rw2 R D2 U' L F R'
12.	58.81	L' Fw L' B Fw F' R D Rw' R' Uw2 B L B F' L2 Rw' R' D' Uw L2 D Uw U2 B2 Fw' L R2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw' R2 D Uw U2 B Rw' U L
The 40 had OLL parity then pll skip, 48 was double parity and 44 was no parity. Retensioned my dayan+mf8. Its so much better than my xcube.


----------



## Julian (Jul 10, 2011)

Beginner Minesweeper:

9, 9, 11, 11, 10 = 10


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 10, 2011)

8.71, 8.84, 8.35, 10.19, 8.82, 8.42, 8.65, (11.05), (7.78), 8.45, 8.41, 9.36 = 8.82

ridiculous.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 10, 2011)

Average: 17.96 

Individual Times: 18.93, 16.94, 15.78, (15.41), 18.46, 17.23, 16.93, 18.45, 16.93, 20.04, (20.59), 19.92

sub 18 :O my average has gone down at least two seconds in the past few days

Edit: just done a sub 17 ao5 right after this 

17.23, (17.32), 14.91, 16.87, 14.92 = 16.25


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 10, 2011)

5x5
number of times: 46/46
best time: 1:46.62
worst time: 2:42.23

current avg5: 1:58.05 (σ = 5.22)
best avg5: 1:58.05 (σ = 5.22)

current avg12: 2:08.54 (σ = 8.95)
best avg12: 2:08.54 (σ = 8.95)

session avg: 2:12.08 (σ = 11.21)
session mean: 2:12.18

1:55.20, 2:11.99, 2:19.77, 2:16.74, 2:23.85, 1:57.38, 2:09.41, 2:27.76, 2:14.30, 2:10.79, 2:33.83, 2:16.64, 2:21.01, 2:09.53, 2:12.20, 2:07.96, 2:04.38, 2:05.76, 2:16.60, 2:07.62, 2:01.34, 2:26.74, 2:26.30, 2:42.23, 2:11.99, 2:18.69, 1:46.62, 2:24.89, 2:02.56, 2:06.07, 2:09.85, 2:40.90, 1:59.51, 1:52.95, 2:09.11, 2:23.85, 2:11.29, 2:13.81, 2:03.48, 2:12.25, 2:28.96, 2:17.45, 2:05.39, 1:53.71, 1:55.07, 1:52.77

Finally sub 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APdRF (Jul 10, 2011)

Rubik's cube
10-jul-2011 13:01:58 - 14:56:40

Mean: 17.19
Standard deviation: 2.17
Best Time: 12.01
Worst Time: 22.44

Best average of 5: 14.94
28-32 - 14.29 12.77 (17.83) 17.75 (12.01)

Best average of 12: 14.98
28-39 - 14.29 12.77 (17.83) 17.75 (12.01) 15.72 13.71 16.08 16.58 15.69 13.96 13.22


Spoiler



1. 17.11 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U F' R U2 L' U2 R2 D2 B' U2 R'
2. 19.00 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F D B R L B' R' F2 R D' R
3. 17.31 L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B R B2 F' U B R' D F
4. 18.04 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 B R B2 F U B' R' L U' L' D
5. 19.40 D2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D' B U' R B R2 D R2 U2 F L2
6. 19.87 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R F L' U B2 D2 U B2 R' D
7. 15.14 F2 U B2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' D U2 L2 F U' L' B2 L' D
8. 17.14 R2 F2 D R2 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F L' D' R L2 U2 F' R' D' B2 U'
9. 17.33 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U L' D' B R U' R' B' R L2
10. 16.56 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U' R2 B U2 F' R D' R' F R L2 D'
11. 18.06 B2 U B2 L2 D' U' L2 D B2 L2 U' B F2 D2 L' D R' F' D U' B2 U'
12. 17.34 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 D' F U' F2 R U' L' D R' B2 L2 U'
13. 19.79 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L' D' F U' B' F' D F U2 R
14. 17.06 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' R' F' D' B U2 R' B' F2 R' B2 U2
15. 17.66 U2 R2 D B2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 U B R L' U B D2 F' D' U F2 D2
16. 16.66 L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U R' F' R F2 U2 R D2 R2 B' U'
17. 18.90 D B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 L F2 D U' F' L2 F D' U R2
18. 16.25 F2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B' R B2 L F R2 U R2 D2 U L2
19. 15.88 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L U' B F2 R L2 D F' L2 U2
20. 17.41 L2 F2 U' B2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B' F U' L' U' F U R'
21. 18.25 D2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R U' B2 R2 B U' F' R F2 L2 U'
22. 19.29 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' F' R B2 L D B2 L B2 U' B2
23. 15.78 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U R2 B2 L' B U' F' U' F2 R' L B R U
24. 16.75 L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 R' D L2 B' D2 F' U' F' D' R L'
25. 18.78 F2 L2 U B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' B' R D' U' R F' R2 D'
26. 19.06 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 B' U' L2 B' L F'
27. 15.44 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 F U B' R F2 D L2 D B R L'
28. 14.29 L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' U R B U2 R L' U' B2 U'
29. 12.77 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' F U' R L D2 R F2 U'
30. 17.83 D L2 U B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L' B D' U' F D B2 F' R2 L'
31. 17.75 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L U B' L2 U2 F2 U' R B2 L2 U'
32. 12.01 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 U R' U' L' D' F' U' B L' F2 R' B'
33. 15.72 D U' R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' B L F' D2 B2 R D2 B' U'
34. 13.71 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B R L U' B' L F2 R L D
35. 16.08 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R B L2 F U' R D2 L D L2 F'
36. 16.58 U' B2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F L B R2 F' D L2 U' R2 L2 U2
37. 15.69 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U' F' L2 B F2 D U2 F' D2 U R'
38. 13.96 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R U' F2 L D R2 F L' D B' U2
39. 13.22 R2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U F2 D F L B D2 B F D' U2 F' R
40. 19.29 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B' D' L U' F' L D2 B' F2 R
41. 16.78 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U2 R B D2 L' U' R B' R L2
42. 17.16 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R' B' R U L B' D2 F2 R2 U'
43. 20.01 D' L2 D' B2 U R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B L2 D F' L2 F' R' L' U' L2
44. 12.96 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D U' F' U R2 U R F2 L2 F R D'
45. 17.62 L2 F2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 D U' B' U2 L' U B' R F L2 U F2 U'
46. 22.01 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U' B R' F2 R2 U R' B2 L F2 U'
47. 17.98 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R' F' L' B' U R' D' R' B
48. 15.74 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' D F' L U' R L F2 U
49. 22.04 L2 B2 D U L2 D L2 F2 R2 U F2 R B D2 R' B2 F D F2 L F'
50. 18.86 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R' D U R2 B L2 U' F D B2 U2
51. 20.60 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B' R2 D2 U R2 F' D B L F' U
52. 16.09 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R F U2 L2 D B' D' R' U' F D'
53. 13.83 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 F R L2 D2 R F2 D L U F' L'
54. 16.19 B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 B' U R2 L' B L B' L' F' D2 U2
55. 18.26 L2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 U L2 D B2 R L2 B R2 D L2 B F2 R2 D U'
56. 17.86 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F D' R' F R B' L U2 L' D'
57. 17.81 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L' F L2 B' D' U F L' F R' U2
58. 16.67 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 F L' D2 B2 R L2 B' L' U2 F'
59. 15.33 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 D B2 R B F2 D2 F2 U' L' B' U' B' U2
60. 14.97 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L' F' R2 B2 F' D2 L' F' L D' F2
61. 17.76 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U B' F L' U2 B' U R' B L'
62. 14.19 D2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R' B' F' D F2 L F D2 B' D'
63. 18.32 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U R2 U' L F R2 D' F' U' F L' D' B' R'
64. 18.34 R2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R' D' F' R U' B' D' F L' F2 D'
65. 15.91 L2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D R D2 R' B R D' L2 B' F' D2
66. 16.89 D' R2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 U2 R' L B U' B' D' U F U' F
67. 20.09 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 R B F' R D2 L' D R' D2 F' D'
68. 18.26 U' L2 D B2 F2 D R2 L2 U L2 U B U' R F U' F' R' F2
69. 15.36 D' R2 D B2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F' R L U' R2 B' U' F2 D B'
70. 15.35 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U' F2 L U' L2 B L2 B2 D2 U' B F' U2
71. 17.09 D F2 L2 D U2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 L F' D2 B U F' L' D' B2 L U'
72. 19.89 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 L D2 R D' U F' L' U' B L2 U2
73. 18.28 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 R' F U' L F2 R' U2 B L2 F2 U'
74. 18.40 L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R U2 B U L2 F' R' D' L' B D'
75. 22.44 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R' L2 U' L' B' U2 B2 D B' L'
76. 19.11 D' R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 L' F' D U' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F'
77. 16.29 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 F L F D' B R F' U L'
78. 16.92 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L F L' D2 B2 F2 L F D2 L2 U2
79. 19.53 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F' R' B' R' L D' B2 R2 F' L' U2
80. 16.41 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D F R2 L2 F2 D' R2 L U' R2 B2 U2
81. 15.13 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' R F L2 B' D B2 D B' R
82. 19.53 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F L D R' F2 L2 D B F R U'
83. 16.41 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 F' L B' U2 R D2 F D' R' L D'
84. 17.22 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L B2 D2 F U' B2 R2 L B L U'
85. 16.87 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D L D' F2 L F' R U2 B U2 F' U'
86. 16.56 U F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R U2 L D L2 D U2 L F' D'
87. 14.75 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R F2 U B D' R2 F' L B2 L U'
88. 20.32 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D F2 R' U B2 F2 L2 D2 F L' B2 U
89. 22.08 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' U' L F' R U2 B R D U B2 R U2
90. 20.73 D R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L' B' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 U2
91. 14.82 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 U' F' R L' B' D' U' B R2 B2 L D'
92. 20.20 D' U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D L2 U F2 R D2 R2 F2 D R2 F D2 R2 D2
93. 12.90 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 F D' B R L' B' D U' R' U2
94. 16.05 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R U' R F R2 B' U' L D U' L'
95. 16.72 L2 D F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D U2 R' F D' L2 F U F' R B L D2
96. 15.94 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F' L
97. 19.75 B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B' L U2 B R F R' D' F D2
98. 13.68 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 L' B2 U B D F U' L B F'
99. 16.81 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D' B' D2 B' R' D' B L D' R B U'
100. 14.55 D' F2 U L2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B' U L' F' U' L2 U' R' D' F'



The best solve, the Ao5 and the Ao12 were PB. Only 1 skip (PLL) y one of the 13's.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 10, 2011)

Are all the scrambles necessary lmao


----------



## APdRF (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm so lazy for remove them... u.u haha!


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jul 10, 2011)

3x3 OH in *14.57 PLL skip* :O


Spoiler



Scramble: D' U B' F2 D B2 L R2 B' F2 R2 B2 L' D L2 B' F L2 U B U2 B L' R D


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.90
worst time: 37.21

current avg5: 29.10 (σ = 1.70)
best avg5: 29.10 (σ = 1.70)

current avg12: 29.91 (σ = 2.93)
best avg12: 29.91 (σ = 2.93)

session avg: 29.91 (σ = 2.93)
session mean: 29.68

19.90, 27.65, 37.21, 31.80, 31.11, 33.13, 32.47, 30.79, 23.37, 32.23, 26.77, 29.75

Good avg for me, 1st solve was NL btw.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 11, 2011)

uh sorry for the skeptcism but 
how? 
19.90 and 37.21 
 

still nice avg sub 30


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> uh sorry for the skeptcism but
> how?
> 19.90 and 37.21
> 
> ...


 
I'm just really inconsistent I guess.


----------



## pappas (Jul 11, 2011)

4:59.xy 7x7 single and 5:22.xy mo3. Also have now learnt roughly 100 bh cases.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 11, 2011)

OH: 10.59, 11.90, 12.42, 15.56, 13.75 = 12.69

amazing average for me


----------



## Raffael (Jul 11, 2011)

New 3x3 avg100 PB
17.13

beat my old pb by exactly 0.2 sec

YAY!!


----------



## Escher (Jul 11, 2011)

verage of 12: 42.93
1. 37.79 (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (2,6) / (4,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,0) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (3,2) / (2,4) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) 
2. 28.39 (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (4,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (3,4) / (5,5) / (6,0) 
3. 48.13 (4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-1,2) / (6,1) / (1,0) / (1,0) / (6,-1) / (-4,4) / (2,-4) / (-4,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,-5) / (6,4) / (5,-2) / (4,0) 
4. 51.51 (-2,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,3) / (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,4) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (1,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) /
5. 52.86 (4,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,3) / (4,-1) / (-2,-4) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,-2) / (6,-4) / (-2,6) / (0,-5) / (-3,6) / (0,3) /
6. 39.13 (0,2) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-2,-3) / (-3,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,0) / (5,6) / (-2,0) / (3,5) / (6,6) / (-5,-4) / (-2,2) / (-2,-4) 
7. 1:00.04 (4,3) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (1,5) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,6) / (1,-4) / (5,2) / (-3,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,6) /
8. (19.84) (3,2) / (1,1) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,-1) / (6,0) / (1,6) / (0,5) / (1,1) / (6,6) / (-1,6) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) 
9. 36.66 (6,3) / (6,6) / (-1,-2) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (5,5) / (4,1) / (6,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (-3,2) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (-4,3) 
10. 39.69 (-5,0) / (3,-4) / (3,3) / (3,1) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (5,4) / (0,6) / (-4,-2) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (0,-1) 
11. (1:01.69) (6,2) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (5,-1) / (1,3) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-1) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (2,6) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) 
12. 35.12 (4,0) / (6,-4) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (6,2) / (4,-5) / (0,6) / (-4,-5) / (-4,-2) / (1,6) / (-4,-1)

Slowly slowly... 3 of the high 30s had parity, as did the 28 (and obviously the sup minute solves)... The 19 is my current NL PB.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 11, 2011)

18.52 OH average of 12, with a 17.44 average of 5.


----------



## Julian (Jul 11, 2011)

Finally got all PLLs sub-2

Jb - 0.83
Uccw - 1.08
Ucw - 1.11
Accw - 1.14
Acw 1.17
T - 1.17
H - 1.22
Ja - 1.35
E - 1.38
Ra - 1.45
Y - 1.49
Z - 1.53
Gsidefront - 1.55
Gsideback - 1.60
Rb - 1.64 
Gfront - 1.67
V - 1.67
F - 1.88
Gback - 1.90
Na - 1.94
Nb - 1.98


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 11, 2011)

Eat it Cameron.
Wtf, PB's by a quite a bit.

Average of 5: 1.62
Average of 12: 1.91
Average of 100: 2.58.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 11, 2011)

9.70	L2 D' B R D' U' L' R' B' F' D2 B' F L2 B' F D U2 B U' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2

OH btw I'll wait for a reaction before elaborating


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 11, 2011)

I got a new PB avg5 and avg12.

Average: 15.29
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 13.28
Worst Time: 17.56
Individual Times:
1. 17.13 D' R B2 F D2 R' D' U2 L2 R' B F D L2 U B2 D U2 L2 D U' B2 F' R' F2
2. 15.02 R2 U F' R D U2 B' L' B R U2 L2 D' U' L' D2 L R' D' R2 U2 L' D B L'
3. 15.90 L R D2 R2 F' D U L2 R2 D2 U' L' B D' U' B' F2 L' B2 F' R2 B2 U B U
4. 15.44 D2 U L2 F2 D R' D2 U' F R' D' B F' D F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D U L' B F R
*5. (13.28) R D' B2 L D2 U2 L D U' L' R2 D U' B F2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L' D B2 D L2
6. 14.55 D' U2 B' F L F' D2 F2 U R2 U F D' L D2 L' B2 L B U2 L R2 D' R' D2
7. 14.38 D2 U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R D2 L R' B' F' L R2 F R D2 L2 D2 U' R' U2 R' B
8. 14.77 D' U L R F' D2 B F L R U L2 B' U2 L R' D' B D2 U2 B' F' L' D' U2
9. 14.25 F D U L D2 B2 F D2 L D U' R' F2 L B F L D' F D2 F2 U R2 D F'*
10. 15.21 R2 F2 D L R2 U' F U L2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 D2 B F' U' B F' R2 B' F' D B'
11. 16.30 B' F' L R2 D' L2 D L2 R B' F' L2 F R D2 U' F2 R' D U' B2 D' B F D
12. (17.56)	L2 R' F2 R' D U' L' R D' L R B' F D2 L2 R D U B F' U B F2 U F2

The avg5 is 14.39.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Doing some 2x2 in preparation for Nationals. Maybe PB average of 12 for stackmat, not sure.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.92
1. 3.61 R U R' F2 R' U R2 U2 
2. (6.38) F R F2 R F' R U' R 
3. 5.02 R F' R F R2 F2 R' U' R U 
4. 2.59 U R F' U F' U R' F2 U2 
5. 5.09 F R2 F U2 F U2 R' F2 
6. (2.46) U F' U2 F' U F U' 
7. 3.68 R2 U R U2 R2 U' F' U' F' U 
8. 3.55 R2 F2 U2 R' U' F R2 U2 
9. 5.94 F R2 U R F R F' U2 F U' 
10. 4.22 F2 R' F2 R U' F2 U2 F' U' 
11. 2.96 F2 U' F U2 F2 U' R' U' R' 
12. 2.56 U' R F R' F2 R2 U2 R' U



Edit: 3.88 avg12 yay


----------



## Julian (Jul 12, 2011)

Beginner Minesweeper:
6, 8, 9, 9, 10 = 8.67


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 12, 2011)

28.86 Ao12
26.15 Ao5


Spoiler



*26.44
34.55
25.90
26.11
25.47*
32.31
34.38
27.61
34.31
29.93
26.11
22.06


----------



## Julian (Jul 12, 2011)

26.82 TeamBLD over Skype with Bill Wang (cuboy63) calling!
U2 L' F2 D L' R' U2 F' B D F2 L' U' F2 B' R F L F D L' R U2 L F2

EDIT: 20.89!!!!!! B2 L B' D U2 R L2 F L R' D' F' L R2 U' R U D2 F2 U D2 F' L2 D' F2


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 13, 2011)

New PB 3x3 single 7.88

Cross color on F:

B U' L' F' D F' L U2 F2 R F' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D'

X-Cross: z' Rw' F' L2 y F R'
1st Pair + 2nd Pair: y U R' U2 R2 U R' y' U R' U' R
3rd Pair: U R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U

31 moves, 4 rotations


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 13, 2011)

Full ELL down.
1:18 4x4 solve 1 look ELL (Lucky lol)


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 13, 2011)

2x2 average of 100
pb ao100 = 4.74
pb ao12 = 3.81 (green)
pb ao5 = 2.76 (first 5 in ao12)
pb single = 1.68 NL
CRAZY! started learning some CLLs, you can tell where those came into play
On solves where the layer was hard I just used ortega (Practicing layer)


Spoiler



Statistics for 07-12-2011 20:52:54

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4.74
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 1.68
Worst Time: 7.58+
Individual Times:
1.	4.25	F2 U F' R2 F U R2 U' R
2.	5.11	U R U F R2 F R U' F2 U'
3.	5.54	U' R U2 F' R F' R U' R'
4.	4.36	R F2 R' F2 U F' U' F2 R2
5.	5.78	R' F U2 F R2 F U' F' R2
6.	5.25	U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F2 U R' U'
7.	5.52	U2 R' U' F2 R F R
8.	5.15	U F' U' R' U2 F2 R F' U' R'
9.	6.56	F R F U2 R' F U2 F' U'
10.	3.56	U R2 F R2 F U' F' U' R2 U'
11.	2.81	F2 U2 F R U2 F2 U' R'
12.	4.79	F2 U F2 U' R U2 R U
13.	4.96	R2 F R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R U'
14.	4.73	R2 F R U2 F' U F2 R' U'
15.	4.70	R F' R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R U2
16.	4.64	R F' R F2 U2 R U' R'
17.	6.31	R2 U' R U R' F2 R2 F' U
18.	4.57	U' F2 U' R F U R2 U' R2
19.	4.84	R2 F2 U' R F U2 R2 F' U
20.	3.25	U' R F2 R U F2 R2 F'
21.	5.78	U R F2 R F2 U2 R F' U
22.	2.65	U2 R2 F' U2 F U R' U R'
23.	6.42	F2 U R U2 F' R' F2 U2
24.	5.33	U R' F' U' F2 U2 R U' R2
25.	5.46	R2 U' F U' R2 F2 U' F R
26.	4.83	R2 F R U' R U' R U
27.	4.81	R2 F R' F' R' U2 F2 U'
28.	5.34	F' U' R2 U R2 F' U' F U2
29.	4.98	F U2 F R' U' R' U F2 U
30.	6.32	F' R' U F U' R2 F' U F
31.	4.95	F2 U R F2 U' F' R2 F2 U
32.	5.40	F' R F' R U R' U2 F2 U'
33.	4.72	R2 F2 U2 R' U F U' R F2
34.	5.84	U F' U2 F U R2 F' U2 R' U'
35.	5.46	U2 R2 F' R' F U2 R' F' U2
36.	5.78	U' F U2 F R2 U' R' U2 R'
37.	5.52	F' R U R' U2 F R F R2
38.	5.22	U R' F' U F2 R F2 R2 U R'
39.	5.67	R U F2 R U' R U2 R' U2
40.	5.28	F R F2 U R' F' R U R2
41.	3.84	U' F2 U F' U F' U2 F' R2
42.	5.51	R F R' U R U F2 R F' U'
43.	3.78	R' U' R F U2 F R' U2
44.	4.83	R F U2 F U2 R' F2 R' U'
45.	4.06	U' R F' R F2 U' F2 U'
46.	5.76	U' R U' F U' R2 U' F U'
47.	5.44	U F U2 R2 U' F U' R' U2
48.	5.15	F R F2 U2 R2 U' R F
49.	4.88	R2 F U' F' U F2 U F'
50.	2.19	U' R' U2 F2 R U R' F2 U'
51.	6.29	F2 U2 R2 F U R F' U'
52.	4.07	R' U2 R' F' U' F U2 F
53.	4.92	U F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F U2
54.	3.11	F U' F' U F2 R' F2 R F'
55.	5.69	R F R2 F R2 U F' R2
56.	5.43	R2 F R2 F' U R' F2 R
57.	4.84	F2 R F' R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
58.	2.22	F2 U R' U' F R U2 R2 U'
59.	2.58	U F U' F2 U R' F2 R' U
60.	1.68	R' U' F R U' R F U
61.	3.47	R2 F2 U' R F U' F2 U
62.	4.62	U F' R2 F2 U F' R' F' R2
63.	4.74	F R2 F' R F' R U' R F
64.	3.92	F R' F2 R U2 R F' R2 U
65.	5.46	F U2 R' F U R' U' R'
66.	4.75	U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U'
67.	2.65	U F' R2 F R2
68.	5.74	F2 R U' F2 R F R U R'
69.	3.71	U2 F' U' F R2 F U2 F U'70.	4.61	F2 U R F' U R' F U'
71.	4.90	R2 F U2 F' R F' U' F2 U
72.	3.04	F2 U R' F U' F2 R U R
73.	4.70	F' R F R' F' U F2 R2 U
74.	5.55	R U F' R U' R' U R F' U2
75.	4.45	U2 R U F2 R2 F' U F2 U'
76.	7.58+	F' U2 F' U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U'
77.	3.96	U R F R' F U' R U2
78.	4.43	F' R U2 F' U2 R' F' U2 F U'
79.	3.75	F' R' F R2 F R2 U2 F U2
80.	4.61	R2 F' R2 U' F R U' R'
81.	4.61	U' R2 F' R' U' F R U' F U'
82.	4.67	R2 U R' F' U F' U R2 U
83.	4.70	R F2 R U R U2 F2 R' U
84.	5.45	U' F R' F2 U' R' F2 U'
85.	2.90	F2 R' F' U2 R U2 R U'
86.	2.94	U' R U2 R' F2 R' F U' R'
87.	5.56	R F R' F2 U F' R U2 F
88.	5.45	R' U2 R F U2 R' F U' F2 U'
89.	4.47	R' U2 R F' U R2 F2 U'
90.	4.83	U R U2 F2 R U R2 U R2 U'
91.	4.53	U2 R F' R U2 R2 F' R' U'
92.	5.88	F' U' F2 U' F R U' F U2
93.	4.68	R U2 R F' U' F U2 F2 R'
94.	4.23	U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2
95.	6.02	R F U' F2 R2 F' U F'
96.	4.70	U2 R2 F' U F' R' U R' F2
97.	3.84	R F2 U F U F' R' U F2 U2
98.	5.47	U2 R' F2 U F' U2 F2
99.	4.80	U' F R2 U' F' U2 F' U' F U2
100.	4.83	U2 R F' R F R' U2 R


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2011)

H: 0.68 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 = 10.29 tps.
U: 0.81 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 = 8.64
L: 0.83 L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U D = 12.05tps.
U: 0.86 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 = 12.79 tps.
Z: 0.93 M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' = 9.68 tps.
J: 0.93 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' = 13.98 tps.
A: 0.98 L F' L B2 L' F' L B2 L2 = 9.18 tps.
T: 1.00 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' = 14 tps.
A: 1.03 L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' = 8.74 tps.
G: 1.14 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F = 10.53 tps.
G: 1.36 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 x' U F' U' x = 8.82 tps.
E: 1.38 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' = 11.6 tps.
F: 1.38 M' U2 r U' x' R U2 r' U M R U2 R2 x = 9.42 tps.
Y: 1.39 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' = 12.23 tps.
R: 1.40 R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U R2 x = 9.29 tps.
G: 1.41 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 = 8.51 tps.
G: 1.41 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 = 8.51 tps.
V: 1.41 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F = 9.93 tps.
R: 1.48 R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R = 10.14 tps.
N: 1.61 R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R = 10.56 tps.
N: 1.81 R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' = 11.6

1.20 PLL average/mean. 1.37 median. 10.50 tps mean.
7 sub 1 

A while ago I did this when I averaged about 15, and got 1.43 average, now I average 14.00~.
Something tells me my F2L sucks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Is your L alg wrong?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Is your L alg wrong?


 
It was


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 13, 2011)

Yay, 22.57 Ao12 with Roux.
best time: 20.30
worst time: 25.37

current avg5: 21.34 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: 21.34 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 22.57 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 22.57 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 22.57 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 22.61

Really been trying to improve with Roux lately. 



Spoiler



21.56, 22.72, 22.69, 24.32, 24.07, 24.80, 21.54, 22.69, 20.30, 25.37, 20.35, 20.97


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 13, 2011)

Average of 5: 2.94 using guimond. Really easy
1. (4.38) U' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U' R' U' 
2. (1.81) R U R2 U2 R' F U R2 U' R' U' PBL skip
3. 2.96 R U2 R' F U2 F' R2 F U' R' U' kinda forced separation skip(R FRU'R')
4. 2.30 U F2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F U R' U' separation skip.4 moves to get to PBL
5. 3.54 R' F' R2 F' R' F2 U' R F R U'
just about sub AsR  (lol 2.95)
4th sub 3 avg 5
I suck at non rolling though.
Oh and keyboard because i don't have a stackmat


----------



## pappas (Jul 13, 2011)

12.47 3x3 avg of 100.  Best ao12 was 11.05, also got 8.63 and 9.58 singles both NL. 
8.63	B2 D' L' F' L' R' F U2 B' F' R' B D' U2 L2 U' L D U B F U2 B' F R2
Reconstruction:
x' RFDL
U'L'UL
yUR'U'RU'R'UR
U2FU'F'
URU'R'U'yL'UL
R'FRUR'F'RFU'F'
E perm


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 13, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 12.47 3x3 avg of 100.  Best ao12 was 11.05, also got 8.63 and 9.58 singles both NL.
> 8.63	B2 D' L' F' L' R' F U2 B' F' R' B D' U2 L2 U' L D U B F U2 B' F R2
> Reconstruction:
> x' RFDL
> ...


 
Waaaaat, insane! And I thought you weren't fast anymore. Also pro PLLs Tim .


----------



## RubiksNub (Jul 13, 2011)

Sub-15 !
14.75 avg of 5. 14.37, 15.46, (17.59), (12.53), 14.44

Also while listening to this: http://www.replayyoutube.com/watch?v=9gssVGckw7I


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 13, 2011)

It's about f***ing time.

3x3 Average of 12: 9.61

8.46, 8.82, (10.79) 9.41, 10.40, 10.51, 10.00, (7.50), 9.37, 10.39, 9.01, 9.76

7.50 and 9.37 were PLL skips, and I think there was another PLL skip, but I don't know which solve it was. 9.41 had a massive lockup on a T perm, so it should have been 8.xx. On the last solve, I thought I could force OLL skip, but did it wrong and still had to orient 2 corners. Still, this was way better than I thought it would be, so I can't complain.


----------



## Escher (Jul 13, 2011)

1. 5.71 L' R' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 B R' L' F' U2 L2 F D L U B' R F2 L2 R' D' R' F' 

y L2 U' R2 (3)
R' U2 R U R' U' R (7|10)
U R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' (12|22)
U2 R U' R' (4|26)
U y' R U' R' U R U R' (8|34)
R U R' U R U2 R' (7|41)
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (15|56)
U

57 moves

= 9.98 tps.

My best solve ever by far. With cancellations I kind of 'did' during the solve (cross/first pair, 4th pair/sune, sune/G-perm) it reduces about 4 moves (9.28 tps).

Idk if I'll beat this in a long time O_O


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 13, 2011)

24.82 OH average of 12 
28.12, 31.61, 26.32, 23.97, 28.32, 23.89, 21.99,* 23.37, 20.64, 29.17, 22.43, 20.20(pll skip)*
bolded is 22.15 avg 5.
wooohooooo I thought I would never break my record.
After that it was pure fail


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 13, 2011)

Escher said:


> 1. 5.71 L' R' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 B R' L' F' U2 L2 F D L U B' R F2 L2 R' D' R' F'
> 
> y L2 U' R2 (3)
> R' U2 R U R' U' R (7|10)
> ...


 
Almost 10 TPS O__O. Nice one, Rowan.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It's about f***ing time.
> 
> 3x3 Average of 12: 9.61
> 
> ...


 
Yup, I officially give up. You can have 3x3


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 13, 2011)

A nice average  It's been quite a bit since the last sub 9.5 avg 12

Average of 12: 9.40
1. 9.97 L2 U L' D B' R F' U' B2 F' U B D F U2 R' L F' L' F' U2 B' F2 D F2 
2. 8.47 D' L2 F U' D2 L B' U' L2 R' D' B2 L2 U R' F U' L' D' B D' B2 L2 F B 
3. 9.98 R2 B R F' L' D F D B R2 L D B' R B2 F R2 D B' L R D2 R2 U' D 
4. (6.95) B L R2 D L D2 L2 D U2 F' U2 R' L' U B2 R D2 F' R2 L2 F U L2 F L 
5. 9.70 U2 D R U D2 L B R D2 L F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R B' L' F2 R' L B D 
6. (10.48) R' F2 D2 R2 F R' F' L2 B' R D2 L U B D2 U R2 U D' B2 L R B' F D' 
7. 8.85 F D2 B' U L' B L F D2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 F L' D2 L F' U' D' B' 
8. 10.04 L2 B2 D L B D' U2 L' F' B2 L' U' F2 U R' F' U' D2 R B' F' L' R2 F2 U' 
9. 9.26 R' B2 F L2 U' B' R F D' F2 R2 U2 L D' U2 B' R L F2 U2 D' B2 L2 U B2 
10. 9.54 R' F2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 D R B U2 F2 B2 D2 U' R' U' R' D' U F2 R2 L D2 B' 
11. 9.51 R' U' F2 U' L D2 F' R' F R L' B U2 L' F2 D R D' B L2 B U F' U F2 
12. 8.66 F D' U B R' L F' U2 B2 U B2 D B L' R2 F' D2 L R2 D2 L B' U F' U2


----------



## Julian (Jul 13, 2011)

29.93 Skype TeamBLD Ao5 with Bill Wang (cuboy63) calling


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It's about f***ing time.



What?


----------



## JyH (Jul 13, 2011)

18.xx Skype Team BLD - 'cause we're good.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 13, 2011)

OH:

Average: 18.87
Standard Deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 12.64
Worst Time: 26.57
Individual Times: 16.49, (26.57), 20.14, 19.05, 19.47, 16.53, 18.41, 22.79, (12.64), 20.40, 18.08, 17.29

Oh, and got a 1st in my uni exams.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

4:42.65, 4:15.75, 3:53.08, 3:39.01, 3:49.42 = 3:59.42 avg5 on 6x6. First ever sub-4. Tried rolling, majorly messed up edges, and got a 4:3x...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yup, I officially give up. You can have 3x3


 
Haha, you have everything else.



That70sShowDude said:


> What?


 
I've been trying for a sub 10 average of 12 for weeks, and I finally got it. I was also kind of annoyed since my previous bests were 10.08 and 10.06.



JyH said:


> 18.xx Skype Team BLD - 'cause we're good.


 
It was 18.78.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 14, 2011)

15.88 Ao12 wit ha sub 10!
14.92 Ao5 
Getting ready for Hackley!


Spoiler



17.15, 10.33, 16.98, 14.79, 21.48, 17.34, 13.90, 9.04, 21.62, 13.89, 16.96, 15.94
number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.04
worst time: 21.62

current avg5: 15.60 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 14.92 (σ = 1.77)

current avg12: 15.88 (σ = 2.93)
best avg12: 15.88 (σ = 2.93)

session avg: 15.88 (σ = 2.93)
session mean: 15.78


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2011)

6:07.54, 6:08.40, 5:57.68 = 6:04.54 mean of 3 on 7x7


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 14, 2011)

34.40 3x3x3 OH avg5 PB 

Statistics for 07-13-2011 21:35:37

Average: 34.40
Standard Deviation: 3.07
Best Time: 26.20
Worst Time: 39.88
Individual Times:
1.	(26.20)	B F2 R2 B' D L2 R B D' B' F' R B2 L2 F2 R D' B' L2 R' U' L' R' U' F2
2.	37.03	B' D2 U2 L R B2 U2 L' R F' L D U L2 R' B' F2 D2 L' R2 U' F' D2 L2 B'
3.	(39.88)	D2 L' R2 F L2 R2 D2 B F L2 D L' R' F' R D U2 B2 F L' R2 D2 L2 R U2
4.	37.38+	B' F2 D' B' F R D U L R2 B2 U' B' F2 D2 U' L2 U L2 F D2 R' B' F' L
5.	28.79	D R' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 U L D U' L2 U' F U2 R' B2 F L2 F' L2 B' D U'

Wow, a counting 28! Even sub30s are really good for me, and I don't even recall getting close to a sub36 avg5. If only there wasn't that +2...


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 14, 2011)

2.06, 2.50, (1.80), 1.86, 2.08, 2.03, 2.43, 2.46, 2.09, 2.06, (3.72), 1.97 = 2.15 2x2 average of 12 PB, with stackmat and on video. Best average of 5 was 1.99.

Edit: Also got a 2.23 . Average of 100 was 2.75.


----------



## Florian (Jul 14, 2011)

Double-Post-Fail


----------



## Florian (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought: Before dinner you can do an average of 50 i did 5 fail-solves an then turned on dubstep and got this.
Average: 11.67
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 9.87
Worst Time: 14.83
Individual Times:
1.	11.65	B D F L R2 U' B' L2 F L2 D F L' U L' B2 F D2 F2 R D' B2 F2 L' R2
2.	13.15	D' U' L' R D B' R D U L2 B' R' F2 D2 U2 L B F2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 R2 D
3.	11.51	D2 U F U L2 F' U' B2 U2 B2 U' B R B2 F2 D' B L2 R' D2 B R2 B2 U' L
4.	12.69	D' U2 L2 R F U R2 U2 B' F2 D2 U R' D' L R2 D U' F L R' B' F2 U' F
5.	9.98	L R B' F D2 B' L U F2 L' R F' U' L' R B2 F' R F D L' D2 L R D
6.	(14.83)	B2 F R2 B2 D R' D U' B D2 U R2 D2 B2 F D2 U' R' B' L F2 D2 L R2 F'
7.	11.16	R F R2 D' F D' U2 L2 B D U B2 F' D2 U' L2 B2 R' B' F' U2 L' R U' R2
8.	11.38	L U2 B2 F L F' D' U B' R' U' B F L2 B D U2 L' R B2 F2 D2 R D2 B'
9.	11.13	D U' B2 D U2 F' D2 L' R' D' U2 L2 R' D' L2 R' U B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B
10.	13.04	R U L2 R' D2 U2 B L2 R' U B' F2 D2 U' L2 F' L' D B U B' F L B2 R
11.	(9.87)	D U2 R B2 F' D' B' F2 R D2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 R D2 R F2 D' R B' F R' F'
12.	11.00	F2 L' R2 F2 U' R' B' F R2 U2 B' F' D B F2 L' D U' B' R' F L' B' F' D

and this
Average: 10.67
Standard Deviation: 0.30
Best Time: 9.99
Worst Time: 11.42
Individual Times:
1.	(9.99)	L D L2 R2 D' U L' U B2 F2 U2 L D U B2 D2 U' F2 U B2 L' R' D F' L2
2.	11.04	B2 F' R2 D F' R F' R B F2 D' L' R' B F' L B' F' D2 B2 U B L2 R' F2
3.	10.14	F' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U F R' F' R D' B F2 R B' D B' F' D U' F2 L R2
4.	10.84	L' F L D U' B' R2 B2 D U' L D B2 F' L' R' U' F D2 L2 R D U L2 R
5.	(11.42)	R' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 D' U' L R2 U B' L2 U L' R2 B' F2 L B' D' U' F L2 F


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 14, 2011)

ZZOH

25.17, 26.36, 22.35, 21.91, 24.62, 22.40, 22.56, 28.18, 18.81[zbll], 21.17[epll skip], 21.31[ollskip], 30.20 = *23.60*

PB single in it too. Dang 30, had potential to be sub23.


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 14, 2011)

16.13 ao12
15.93 ao5
This may be the best feeling average I've ever had, lookahead was good, didn't have any major mistakes, great overall




Spoiler



Statistics for 07-14-2011 12:01:52

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.13
Standard Deviation: 1.25
Best Time: 13.42
Worst Time: 18.05
Individual Times:
1.	16.19	L2 R D B D' U B U B' L2 D2 B' R' B' F' D' U' B L B' F L2 R2 U2 F2
2.	15.90	B2 D' U' F' D2 U2 R D2 U' L R' D F' L' R D' L' D2 U F2 D B F' D' L'
3.	16.23	D' B2 U2 L R' D' U F2 R B2 D R F2 L2 B' F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D B' F' U
4.	13.42	B D' L' R2 B' L2 B2 F' L F2 L2 D U2 B' D' U F2 L D' U' B2 D2 U2 F' U'
5.	16.94	B' F2 D' U2 F L R2 D2 R2 F2 R' D' L' B F' D2 U' B L2 R' B L' D2 F2 U
6.	17.46	D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L' D B2 D B2 D' U F R B R2 D U L2 R2 F2 D' U' L' R'
7.	15.48	B' L' F' D2 B F' D U' L U' F L2 R' D' F D R2 F U2 F2 U' L' B F L
8.	15.38	R D B' D U' F2 D2 U' R2 B L2 D B' F2 U F L F' L' B2 F R D' B R'
9.	17.63	L' B2 U' L2 R D2 B2 D U2 F L' R' B' U L' D' U L D2 U2 B2 F2 L R' U2
10.	14.77	B U' L' R2 D2 U' F' D2 F R' B2 D' U L2 R2 U' R2 D' B F D2 U B2 U B
11.	18.05	L' D2 U L D' R2 B' U F2 U L R2 F' U2 B F L2 R' B2 F' U2 B2 F R' U
12.	16.10	D U2 B2 F2 D' B F L2 R B2 F2 R' F' D' U2 L R B2 F L2 R' U L2 F R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 14, 2011)

Average of 12: 23.05
1. (18.86) D2 F' R D B R' U F U' L2 U2 F' U2 L F U2 L' D2 U' L' F L B2 L' B 
2. (27.39) R2 B R' F' R2 F B' L' D B2 L2 D2 R' U F2 B2 R2 F D' B2 F L2 B' D' F 
3. 22.08 R' B2 L' D2 B U2 D R' F2 L' D' F' U L F R2 D2 B' D' B' U2 B R' F' L' 
4. 23.10 B2 L2 B R L' B R D' F B2 D B2 R2 F2 B' L2 U R U' D' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 
5. 24.46 D' U' B' F' U B' F2 L' B R U2 D' R2 L2 U' D2 L2 R' B F D' L B' R U' 
6. 26.37 F' B2 U' B' D U' R L B U' R2 D F2 R2 B' L F L2 B D R' B2 D2 F' D' 
7. 21.05 B R B L D' U R' D2 F' B2 L' R2 B' F' L R' F2 R2 B' U' B' D' U2 B' U2 
8. 25.63 D2 U2 B D2 F2 U L B L U2 D2 R2 B2 F' R2 L F2 L' F2 B D' U' B' U2 B' 
9. 24.15 R F' D U' L2 D2 U2 F L' D2 R2 F L' F2 L2 F2 R F' U F D' L2 U2 R2 F 
10. 19.67 B2 L' B2 U2 L R2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 R2 L' F' B2 U2 L B2 R B2 U2 L2 R' D U2 
11. 23.36 L U' B F D2 B' D F2 B2 L' R2 B L D2 U' F L F R2 U2 D' F R' F R' 
12. 20.59[epll skip] B2 U2 B R L2 D2 U F B' U' L D2 L2 R D2 B' L2 U D L B' F U' F2 U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 14, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.06, 2.50, (1.80), 1.86, 2.08, 2.03, 2.43, 2.46, 2.09, 2.06, (3.72), 1.97 = 2.15 2x2 average of 12 PB, with stackmat and on video. Best average of 5 was 1.99.
> 
> Edit: Also got a 2.23 . Average of 100 was 2.75.


 
Still doesn't touch any of my PB's ;D haha.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Still doesn't touch any of my PB's ;D haha.


 
Yeah, I know I suck, but this will still be YT UWR soon.  I am hoping for a sub-2.5 average of 100 before my next comp.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 14, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Yeah, I know I suck, but this will still be YT UWR soon.  I am hoping for a sub-2.5 average of 100 before my next comp.


 
You do not suck  I don't think I'll ever have YT UWR back  I don't film enough


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 14, 2011)

18.45, 18.74, (18.01), 21.93, (29.91), 18.16, 19.57, 19.12, 20.63, 18.77, 20.29, 20.30 = 19.60 avg12

OH ftw.


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 14, 2011)

3x3x3 PB Single : 36.00 started cubing leass than a month ago


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2011)

I learnt how to calculate days from a given date. I can't do every one yet, but some I can.


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Jul 15, 2011)

I just learned all my PLL's !

now for those OLL's...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 15, 2011)

10.89 3x3 Average of 100.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 18.45, 18.74, (18.01), 21.93, (29.91), 18.16, 19.57, 19.12, 20.63, 18.77, 20.29, 20.30 = 19.60 avg12
> 
> OH ftw.



Oh hayche.


----------



## Weston (Jul 15, 2011)

OH

11.69, 13.88, 11.69, 11.58, 13.81 = 12.40


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2011)

2.30 lolpyraminx solve.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 15, 2011)

3x3 OH 24.64 single on TTW.

24.64 U' D2 R L' B' R2 B R U' B' L2 D F' U' D2 L2 B D' R B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D'

Reconstruction:



Spoiler



y F’ L’ F’ R F U’ R x2 
y U’ R U R’ 
U2 L U’ L’ 
y L U2 L’ y’ U’ R’ U’ R
y’ U2 R U’ R’
U R’ F R F’ y U’ L’ U L 
R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’



46 turns/24.64 seconds = 1.86688312 tps

I really need to work on my TPS :/


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 18.45, 18.74, (18.01), 21.93, (29.91), 18.16, 19.57, 19.12, 20.63, 18.77, 20.29, 20.30 = 19.60 avg12
> 
> OH ftw.


 
slow down.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 15, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 21.56
worst time: 36.90

current avg5: 31.05 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 25.76 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 30.33 (σ = 2.96)
best avg12: 27.72 (σ = 2.36)

current avg100: 29.57 (σ = 2.98)
best avg100: 29.57 (σ = 2.98)

First ever sub-30 AO100 and sub-28 AO12!



Spoiler



25.32, 28.08, 30.11, 31.71, 34.46, 23.49, 27.75, 29.39, 28.10, 32.67, 26.88, 31.29, 27.92, 24.29, 32.20, 30.66, 28.74, 32.29, 27.16, 25.73, 25.11, 23.00, 26.44, 28.97, 32.55, 36.80, 31.17, 26.94, 29.38, 25.40, 31.03, 35.65, 29.92, 31.96, 23.55, 27.43, 29.23, 32.60, 29.90, 24.14, 25.59, 32.03, 30.79, 29.89, 28.27, 29.74, 28.45, 30.42, 30.36, 36.90, 27.82, 31.06, 31.30, 32.44, 30.46, 27.39, 28.07, 25.74, 32.54, 25.74, 29.89, 27.11, 31.57, 25.46, 28.78, 32.69, 29.81, 32.09, 29.57, 30.62, 32.28, 26.40, 32.83, 32.39, 30.57, 29.64, 25.80, 36.38, 27.90, 31.51, 32.79, 29.82, 25.81, 27.39, 30.59+, 29.68, 32.32, 29.72, 25.87, 31.13, 29.89, 31.56, 35.62, 24.45, 31.88, 35.40, 31.94, 30.79, 30.41, 21.56



Should I change my sig now?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 15, 2011)

Not sure if this is my first sub 11 or not.

10.63 U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U L2 D F2 U F U' R2 L D2 B2 U R2 B' L' D2

x2 y' R2' B' U L U' L' D' 
U' R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L
y R U' R' 
U2 L' U L U y' R U R'
R U R' U R U2' R' 
U2' L' R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R

47 moves, nice and easy scramble.


----------



## Escher (Jul 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 16.70
1. (11.19) L B' L' R2 F B U2 D B2 U F D2 U B2 U2 B R' D2 R' F L' B2 U2 D' R' 
2. (19.58) D2 B' R L2 U F2 B' R' L' D2 U2 L' R' B2 F R2 B F2 L B2 U2 B2 D' U R 
3. 16.94 D2 R2 D' F' D2 R' D R' F L2 R U' B R B2 U F L F' U2 D' L2 B U' L2 
4. 18.47 D2 R F B2 D' L' R B' L' U2 B L R D L D R F L' D' B2 F L2 F2 R 
5. 15.65 B2 U2 F' B' D' R2 U' R' U2 L' F2 B' L R U R2 U D F' R2 D L' D B2 L' 
6. 15.63 F2 D2 B F' D' L2 U' L2 D B U' B2 F2 R L' U' F2 R' B2 U' L2 D' R' F' U2 
7. 17.66 R' L2 U2 B R L B L D L U' R B F2 R' L D2 F U B' D' U2 L' U D2 
8. 16.59 F2 U B L2 F2 L' F U L D2 F2 L R' B' U' D R2 B D R' B' D2 L' F R' 
9. 17.80 D' U L' R' D2 F' B L' R B2 U R F' L F2 R D' U' F2 B D' R2 D' L B2 
10. 16.83 R2 U2 D L2 U D R' U2 D2 L2 D' U' L B F2 L' R' B2 F' D2 F' U2 R D R' 
11. 17.24 B D' L2 B2 F' U R' F2 U' B U' R' U2 D' R F2 L U L' D' F B' D L2 R2 
12. 14.18 B' U' L U L2 U D2 B F2 L' B' D2 U F L' B' R U' L2 R2 U L' F2 B R2

Did a bunch of turning practice while at a mate's house yesterday, no timing, managed to get back into the swing of OH after not practicing for 2 weeks :/


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 15, 2011)

First non lucky sub 10!
9.77
R' U' B2 L R F' D' L F2 R' B L' D2 U' R' F2 D2 R' U' L D' L U D2 R 

y'UL'F'R2F2R
L'ULy'LUL'
UL'ULU2L'UL
RU'R'U2y'R'U'R
l'L2UL'ULU2L'UM
yURUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'

51 moves/9.77= 5.22..TPS

Reconstruction


----------



## Escher (Jul 15, 2011)

Double post but YESSS

17.15, 15.49, 16.56, 20.08, 14.79, _14.30, 13.90, 15.47, 15.41, 15.95, 14.97, (17.02), 14.76, (12.35), 14.75, 16.24, 13.96_ = 14.97



Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.97
1. 14.30 R L D2 U R' B R' U' F2 U2 B' U B2 D R2 U F2 U F' B2 U F B D' U' 
2. 13.90 D2 U B' D2 F L U F' L' F R L' U R' B2 U F' D2 U2 B L R D2 U B2 
3. 15.47 U2 D2 B F U D2 L D B' D2 U' F U L' U' D2 R2 F U' L F2 D' R2 L2 B2 
4. 15.41 L2 F2 D2 R' L2 U' B D2 F2 B L' B U2 B' L' D' R' F B2 D' U' R' F2 D2 B2 
5. 15.95 U L2 U F2 D U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L F2 L2 U B2 U2 L D' R2 F B' U' 
6. 14.97 R2 B' R L' F L' F2 B' D R2 D' U L2 B D2 L' D' L2 B2 F R U L' R' D' 
7. (17.02) R2 D' B' L2 U D' F2 B2 D' F2 D' U' B' U' D2 L B2 L2 U D B L F' R F 
8. 14.76 L2 D2 U' F' D' F D' F B D' B R2 U' F L2 R' D R2 D2 B2 L' F2 B' U' B2 
9. (12.35) R' D U2 B' D L2 F' D R F' L' R' F2 U' D2 L B F' D2 B R2 F2 U L D2 
10. 14.75 R' B U2 R2 F U2 D R2 L2 U' L' F U' B' L R2 D' R' L D2 R F U2 F' D 
11. 16.24 R' B D2 F' B2 D2 R2 F D F' D' L2 R2 D' F' B L U2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 D L 
12. 13.96 L' D B R B D' R U D2 L B F L2 D2 F L B L' D U B' U D2 B2 D'


----------



## Forte (Jul 15, 2011)

Escher said:


> Double post but YESSS
> 
> 17.15, 15.49, 16.56, 20.08, 14.79, _14.30, 13.90, 15.47, 15.41, 15.95, 14.97, (17.02), 14.76, (12.35), 14.75, 16.24, 13.96_ = 14.97
> 
> ...



wat 
i can't even imagine your turning right now lol


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

wtf rowan


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2011)

Skype teamBLD, Bill calling.

Single: 20.57 (NL)
Ao5: 25.37
Ao12: 28.99


----------



## Escher (Jul 15, 2011)

Forte said:


> wat
> i can't even imagine your turning right now lol


 
It's not even *that* fast, I just got a bunch of easy f2ls and nice LLs  16.51 mo50 if anybody cares.



Kirjava said:


> wtf rowan



Am practice til I get that regularly :3


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> ha nubs
> how many codes you have?


PLLs, most OLLs, every F2L, one or two other misc. things.

What are your Ao5 and Ao12 PBs?

EDIT: B2 L2 U R2 D2 L B R2 F L2 D2 R U2 F D2 F R' F' R B L2 B2 D' L U2 11.25 NL 

x y2 M' L F' L' D
U R U' R'
R' U' R L' U L
U R' U' R U y' L' U' L
U' y' L' U L
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

18.36 OH single

with CFOP

yeah.


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 15.60
1. 15.45 U D2 R D' B U' F' L' F L2 U2 L' U F U' D' F R U R2 L2 U D F D' 
2. (11.24) F L R D2 F B' L' B2 F' U' B R' F D2 U2 R U2 B F D' F' R L2 D2 L' 
3. 14.99 B R L' D R' B' F2 D U2 R B2 F L R2 D2 R D L' U L' R' D' L D2 U' 
4. (20.71) D2 L U2 R' F' B2 U' B2 D R B2 R' D' F2 D' B2 R' L2 U2 R F R B2 L2 D' 
5. 14.72 L2 D F' D' L U2 D2 B2 F D' B' F' L2 D2 R2 D' F B' U' D B U' L' B' L' 
6. 16.72 R B U2 F B' U' L F L2 U' B D2 U' F2 D U2 B' F' L2 R2 B R2 B L2 U 
7. 14.03 B D2 B D R F2 L' D B L R2 D U' F' R2 D F' L' U2 B2 L' F' U D R' 
8. 16.30 R' F2 B' R' D2 R2 B U' R B2 D' F2 L' B R' D2 F' L' U2 F' R2 F B' U' L 
9. 15.77 R' D2 L2 U L D' F2 R' B R2 B L' U' D' L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' L' D2 U2 F' U' 
10. 12.64 L' U B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F' D U' L2 D L' B2 L2 U D2 F2 L' U' B F' D 
11. 16.01 U R F L2 R' U' L2 R F B R U2 B' D' F2 U2 F2 B' D2 U' L2 R F' D' B 
12. 19.37 F' R2 L2 B U' R2 U B' F D' R' B F' R' L' U' D2 R2 D' B2 R' D2 U2 B' D'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> We average the same, our single is faster though. We have 2 NL 19s, and a lucky 18.78. We suck at averages, and not to make an excuse, but sometimes my mic cuts out. >.>


 
I think we got a 24.xx Ao5, but I'm not sure, since I never kept track.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 15, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I think we got a 24.xx Ao5, but I'm not sure, since I never kept track.


 
Mine and Eric's PBs are 15.01 single, 16.77 avg5, 18.54 avg12. We also had a 12.14 DNF that was only a DNF because of 1 cross move. -.-
It's all on video, but I uploaded a few videos recently so we'll wait and get something better.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 15, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Mine and Eric's PBs are 15.01 single, 16.77 avg5, 18.54 avg12. We also had a 12.14 DNF that was only a DNF because of 1 cross move. -.-
> It's all on video, but I uploaded a few videos recently so we'll wait and get something better.


 
Damn. How long have you guys been practicing?


----------



## Julian (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Anthony, are you and Eric faster over Skype or IRL?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

17.67 New PB! (Non-Lucky)

F2 R' D2 F R' F' L U R F2 R L' B2 R2 B2 D' U L' D2 R L D2 B L2 B


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 16, 2011)

New NL PB of 18.22! Awesomeness. Also new PBs for averages of 5 and 12.


----------



## Julian (Jul 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> Probably Skype. Everyone is better on Skype, and their averages/single show it.


Probably because the caller can lookahead better.


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 16, 2011)

so I did my first Ao100 today, preparing for the competition tomorrow

my Ao100 was 28.13
Ao50 was 28.03
Ao12 was 26.90
Ao5 was 23.52
single was 18.81

I was pretty happy with myself, that was my pb on all of those since I switched to roux


----------



## emolover (Jul 16, 2011)

1:12.57 Avg of 5 on 4x4

1:12.51, 1:12.26, 1:12.93[Pop], 56.99, 1:13.40

Edit

best time: 56.99
worst time: 1:28.33

current avg5: 1:11.98 (σ = 4.21)
best avg5: 1:10.81 (σ = 0.99)

current avg12: 1:11.23 (σ = 3.28)
best avg12: 1:11.23 (σ = 3.28)

1:12.51, 1:12.26, 1:12.93[Pop], 56.99, 1:13.40, 1:09.63, 1:10.75, 1:17.09, 1:12.05, 1:04.93, 1:28.33, 1:06.79

All PB's


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 16, 2011)

3x3x3 Single with feet: 56.16

Yay! First sub-1!

Peanut (Infinity)(Bowtie)(Whatever) OLL and PLL skip!


----------



## Raiz (Jul 16, 2011)

My new 3X3 PB is 29.17!


----------



## pi.cubed (Jul 16, 2011)

Raiz said:


> My new 3X3 PB is 29.17!


 
Haha Raiz you did that in TTW in the same room as me.



19.85 PB a5. First sub 20 a5. Previous was 20.87. 1.02 improvement!

*EDIT:* A few minutes later- most consistent a5 ever- 21.49, 21.99, 26.25, 21.60, 21.62

*EDIT2:* 22.18 PB a12.

*EDIT3:*


JyH said:


> 20.87 - 19.85 = 1.02


Right. Thanks. Fixed.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

Retimed my N perms to see if they were sub2. Didn't do many attempts.

A clockwise-.84//10.71tps
A-.93//
E-.88//18.18tps
F-1.63//
G front-1.41//
G FR- 1.18//10.16TPS
G RB-1.36//
G back- 1.40//
H-.88//
J fast- .93//15.05tps
J-1.31//
N fast-1.97//
N slow-(RUL needa switch) 1.84//
R(b)-1.52//
R(a)-1.19//
T-0.86//16.27TPS
U counterclockwise- .84//
U-.97 ///
V-1.59//
Y-1.18//14.40tps
Z-1.00//

8 PLLs sub1, should be 9 though :-[. Yay for all sub2!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 16, 2011)

Funny when some people can do E perms faster than A perms


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

That 2nd A perm needs to be retimed, I can sub .9 it. I haven't retimed many of these PLLs for a while (well, only like 3-4)


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 16, 2011)

I have seen the joys of the cube.



badmephisto said:


> I actually don't really enjoy when people see me solve the cube really fast. Maybe I'm a little weird..., but i get the impression that people think that I am just trying to show off. It's stupid, i know


----------



## CuberMan (Jul 16, 2011)

10.64, 12.09, 9.59, 10.28, 10.67, 9.23, 13.22, 11.94, 10.37, 11.78, 12.60, 10.02, 13.60, 11.49, 14.03, 9.07, 12.81, 12.51, 12.84, 12.55, 11.29, 11.55, 12.92, 12.82, 16.78, 11.26, 11.07, 12.05, 13.84, 14.37, 11.30, 13.14, 11.63, 12.05, 12.83, 11.14, 12.73, 11.27, 14.69, 8.06, 11.18, 11.74, 12.47, 11.40, 17.63[pop], 13.02, 10.87, 10.88, 12.10, 12.02, 10.95, 12.72, 10.56, 12.39, 11.76, 10.06, 11.87, 15.20, 14.36, 14.18, 12.24, 13.20, 12.84, 10.43, 13.86, 12.57, 11.54, 11.43, 12.54, 11.87, 14.79, 11.86, 11.79, 11.11, 13.09, 11.41, 10.42, 11.16, 15.17, 11.98, 11.47, 11.12, 13.40, 13.05, 9.61, 9.40, 12.43, 10.65, 12.88, 12.07, 12.16, 10.05, 8.92, 9.32, 11.56, 13.74, 12.59, 12.94, 12.81, 11.46, 12.85, 10.03, 9.77, 13.17, 10.42, 11.32, 10.35, 10.95, 12.83, 10.76, 11.08, 13.17, 12.58, 16.51, 11.47, 13.67, 11.40, 12.73, 13.36, 13.29, 10.29, 11.66, 9.12, 12.07, 11.43, 11.89, 12.17, 13.99, 10.90, 14.39, 9.59, 13.34, 10.74, 15.60, 11.20, 10.94, 13.00, 12.34, 14.67, 9.28, 12.97, 8.14, 11.35, 12.68, 10.37, 11.71, 12.73, 12.10, 11.15, 10.45, 14.64, 13.61, 12.17, 12.81, 13.39, 12.03, 13.80, 11.03, 13.36, 11.50, 10.76, 13.37, 12.86, 10.05, 11.59, 10.32, 11.06, 9.06, 12.98, 13.37, 11.85, 11.58, 14.14, 11.56, 10.52, 15.11, 10.80, 14.98, 12.42, 12.47, 10.00, 11.36, 12.96, 11.52, 11.22, 12.06, 13.07, 13.81, 11.65, 14.58, 12.17, 12.45, 11.36, 11.67, 12.55, 15.58, 10.73, 11.20, 11.58, 13.33, 14.82, 11.25, 10.66, 10.29, 14.19, 10.01, 10.97, 13.99, 10.70, 15.68, 11.48, 11.31, 11.69, 11.67, 11.74

number of times: 215/215 (PB)
best time: 8.06
worst time: 17.63

current avg5: 11.61 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 10.18 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 11.80 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 11.00 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 12.12 (σ = 1.47)
best avg100: 11.88 (σ = 1.44) (PB)

session avg: 12.04 (σ = 1.51) (PB)
session mean: 12.05 (PB)

time wasted: 3 hours


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 16, 2011)

2.06, 1.84, 2.77, (1.05), 2.16, 2.78, 2.41, 2.46, (2.93), 1.75, 2.13, 1.58 = 2.19 2x2 average of 12.
Not PB, but still very nice. 2 counting 2.7s


----------



## JackJ (Jul 16, 2011)

wtf

3.22 avg12 on TTW. pb by a mile.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 16, 2011)

Consistent sub-13s? lolol

12.18, 11.97, 10.43, 11.77, (9.65[PLL]), 12.90, 11.25, 12.36, (DNF(11.02)), 10.80, 12.08, 12.66 => 11.84

(The DNF was an S move off because I messed up the AUF after an A perm >_>)


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 16, 2011)

7.61

D F2 R F2 B2 U B2 D2 B F2 U2 L' D L2 U2 F' D2 F U L2 D' B R' D' R

B R' F' y2 z'
r U2 R2 U R2 U2 R'
U R' U' l F R U' R U x
U M' U2 M' U M2 U' x'
U2 M' U2 M'

no steps skipped

30 moves / 7.61 = 3.9 tps (lol)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 7.61
> 
> D F2 R F2 B2 U B2 D2 B F2 U2 L' D L2 U2 F' D2 F U L2 D' B R' D' R
> 
> ...


 
Fix'd. 

Cool solve though, now do this in comp


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 16, 2011)

sq1: 9.53, 11.26, 9.59, (18.39), 11.34, 12.30, (9.04), 11.46, 15.17, 11.80, 11.22, 12.19 = 11.59

Best average in a while. Three parities (18, 15, 11.22).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 17, 2011)

Discovered wide turns in eoline are really good . ZZOH

Average of 12: 22.94
1. 22.47 D U R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 D B L2 F2 D L U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L' U' R2 B' U2 
2. 24.81 R' F U R' F' B D2 B2 L R2 U' L U D2 F2 R D2 U R F2 D' U2 F' D' F 
3. 22.50 U' F2 R' B U' F2 U R' U R' L2 B F2 D2 F B' R D' B' F' U2 B R' D' R2 
4. 23.76 D' B' U D2 R2 D2 L B' F D R L' D' B' R2 F' R' U' R' L' D L R2 F' D' 
5. 20.03 U B L F U2 B L2 U' D L2 R' U2 R L2 D F' L U' F U' D B F' D U 
6. 23.15 F R U' F' R' L2 U2 B' F R' B F2 U D R F U L' D' L D2 R' F' D B' 
7. 24.25 B L' B' U2 R2 B' F L2 F2 U D2 L' B L B2 F D' U R' L2 B' L' B U' R' 
8. 19.94 R' B U R' F R' L U' R' D R F' B2 R' F2 U' D' F' U F L2 U' F2 R D' 
9. (25.94) F2 R' U F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 D' F2 B2 U D B F2 R' F' U' D F D' B2 D' R 
10. (19.08) D2 R L B F2 D B' F U' F2 B2 L' F L2 D R B2 F R' U' L D2 B2 F' U' 
11. 24.84 U' L' U' R' L B F' U' D F' B R2 F U' F' L F' R2 L D2 F' U D' B D' 
12. 23.67 U' L2 R F L' U D F D F2 R2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 L2 F L' U2 R' B2 U' L' F


----------



## RaresB (Jul 17, 2011)

I got s 21.81 OH single in comp, that makes me top 100 in North America


----------



## JasonK (Jul 17, 2011)

3x3 PBs!

15.66, 16.74, 20.76, 18.51, 14.54, (24.85), (14.36), 18.20, 14.62, 24.23, 17.23, 19.11 = *17.96* avg12 (PB by 0.07)

And taken from that:
14.54, (24.85), (14.36), 18.20, 14.62 = *15.79* avg5 (PB by 0.63)

Woot


----------



## JuGglEr (Jul 17, 2011)

8.04, 7.66, (7.05), 9.40, (11.83)= 8.37 WTF? Beats my old PB by almost 1 second. Second solve was forced OLL skip into Pll skip, third one was an easy x-cross 7.05 BDRU'L2F'U2L'BLBR'DBDF'L'U2F2U2RU'RBD'. Of course I wouldn't be myself if I didin't screw up the rest of an average, my hands stopped shaking after few 11.xx, and a12 was 9.81 ( not even a PB) I'm glad anyway


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 17, 2011)

0.95 2x2 single lol. Sub WR but with keyboard.
U R2 F R U' F' U' R' U' R' U'


Spoiler



z2 y' U' R U R
4moves /0.95 =4.21TPS


lol


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

Hugely inconsistent but beats previous 3x3 Ao12 that has stood for a few weeks, I can feel some movement off this plateau. Also this was with my Zhan Chi, which I do not prefer to the Lingyun, looks like I am going to have to persevere with it 

Average of 12: 21.95
1. 19.83 D' B2 F' L U B' L' U2 R F R2 D2 L2 U F' D2 R2 F' B D B U D L R 
2. 23.67 R' F2 L' B' U' D' F' U2 R B' F' L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U' L' R F' D2 L R' U' L2 
3. 22.82 B F2 L2 D B D2 L' R' F B U' B' R2 U' R U L2 B R' U B' F D2 L2 B 
4. 19.81 R2 F' R2 U' B F' R2 U2 B D2 F' D' R' D F' B' D F2 D' U R2 D' R' U R' 
5. (18.89) U2 R2 U' D' F' B' L R B' L B2 D2 R' L' B' R' B' F R' B' D' B2 R2 B2 D' 
6. (27.92) L F' L D2 U F' B' R2 D2 U' R' U2 F' R D2 R2 B' F2 D2 L' B R D2 L' B 
7. 24.54 L U' D R' F D' F' U B D' L F' D U' B U2 B D' F U' R' B' L2 F U 
8. 20.70 L U2 L2 F2 D U L' F2 L' D2 L B2 R2 F2 L' R2 F D' F D2 R2 D L2 B2 U' 
9. 20.26 L F2 B R2 B F' U2 L' U2 D2 L' U B L2 F' D2 L R2 B U B L2 F2 U D2 
10. 24.40 D' L' B' F' R U2 L' B L' U' L' R B U' R' L2 D L U2 R2 B R B' U' F2 
11. 22.98 U' F B D' F L R D2 F B U2 B' L B' R' B R2 B L' B U' B2 U' D2 B 
12. 20.52 L U' B' F2 L' D B' U F D2 L U F2 L U B2 U2 B' U B F' D U' R' U2


----------



## whauk (Jul 17, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 7.61
> 
> D F2 R F2 B2 U B2 D2 B F2 U2 L' D L2 U2 F' D2 F U L2 D' B R' D' R
> 
> ...


 

isnt EO of last 6 edges skipped? i thought that was a step in roux.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2011)

I performed CLL+EO.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> sq1: 9.53, 11.26, 9.59, (18.39), 11.34, 12.30, (9.04), 11.46, 15.17, 11.80, 11.22, 12.19 = 11.59
> 
> Best average in a while. Three parities (18, 15, 11.22).


 
Whoa. I'm looking forward to watching you solve at GSO 

Let me judge your WR solves


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 19.46
Standard Deviation: 2.24
Best Time: 14.28
Worst Time: 23.97

first average of 100. not bad, probably shouldn't start it first thing in the morning


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

Second 3x3 Ao12 pb for the day, nice to be moving of this plateau a couple of weeks before my first comp  My Zhan Chi is determined to nudge my Lingyun out of main status on performance alone!

21.59

21.72, 24.06, 20.22, 18.62, 21.68, 24.39, 21.50, 24.43, 19.77, (16.62), (24.82), 19.52


----------



## Raffael (Jul 17, 2011)

nice 3x3 session today:

best single: 10.66
avg5: 14.58
avg12: 15.48 *(PB)*
avg50: 16.36 *(PB)*
avg100: 16.79 *(PB)*
sd=1.77


----------



## RaresB (Jul 17, 2011)

13.87
13.64
14.31
17.03
13.79

13.99 avg 5 first sub 14 avg 5


----------



## JackJ (Jul 18, 2011)

2.95 avg5, stackmatted!



Spoiler



Average of 5: 2.95
1. (7.59) F U R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 
2. 2.94 R F R2 U' R F2 U F' 
3. 2.34 F2 R' F2 R F R' U2 F U 
4. 3.58 R' U R2 F2 R' F R F' U2 
5. (2.31) R2 F U' R2 U R2 U F'



And reconstructions... except the 7.


Spoiler



2.94 R F R2 U' R F2 U F' 
y x' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U'

2.34 F2 R' F2 R F R' U2 F U 
F' U' y R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U2

3.58 R' U R2 F2 R' F R F' U2 
z2 R U R' U' R U R' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

2.31 R2 F U' R2 U R2 U F' 
y' z x' U R U' R' U R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Julian (Jul 18, 2011)

Average of 12: 15.52
1. 15.79 U' R B' F R' F D F U2 R' D2 R2 B' L' R U F2 B' L' R U2 F' L' F U 
2. 13.88 L2 U B' U2 R' L2 U L2 D F R2 B2 U2 D F U' L2 F' R B' D U2 F U' B' 
3. 17.28 R' F' U' L2 U' B2 F2 D' U B2 D R2 F' D' U L B2 D' U' B R' D2 B U F2 
4. 16.92 U L2 U' B F U2 L R2 B F2 L2 B R U2 L2 F' R' L B2 L' B' R' L D' U' 
5. 14.60 U L' D' L D' L' F2 U' B2 D2 B R U' L2 B D F U' L2 R B' L F' U' B2 
6. (13.09) U' F' U' R D' U' B' U' L D2 B L R D2 R D' L R' B R2 L B2 D' L' U2 
7. (18.07) F L' D2 R L F2 U2 B D' L D2 L B2 D' U F2 D2 F U' F' L' B' L' U2 D' 
8. 16.33 F R' F2 U' R F' L' R' U' L2 R B D2 R2 B F L B R2 D' L2 D' U B' U2 
9. 13.42 B2 R' L' D2 R D R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 F L2 R' U B L F D' B L D2 L2 
10. 13.73 D' U' F R' B' F' D L2 B2 R2 L2 B' R U R' D2 L2 D' L' D L D U' R2 U' 
11. 16.18 R F' L' F' D L D L' U B' R' F B D B D B' R' D' L B U' F2 B L 
12. 17.08 R2 L2 U B' D' B' D' L U2 L' D2 R U' L' F2 U' F D R D' L' R F2 B' L


With GuHong instead of A-5
6-10 are 14.49 Ao5, also PB.

Can't wait until sub-15 of 12.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 18, 2011)

6:01.98 mo3 and 6:10.34 avg5 on 7x7


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 18, 2011)

6.01	L2 R2 D2 L' B' F' D2 B F2 D U' R U L' F' D' U2 F U L' R B2 R2 F U

y' U R2 F y U R2 D' 
L' U L U y' R' U R
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
U R U R'
y' L' U' L U L' U' L
U' F R U R' U' F'

39/6.01 = 6.49 tps

Might be a PB. I forget.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 18, 2011)

1:40.86, 1:47.90, (1:32.90), 1:46.92, (2:07.35), 1:57.29, 1:45.43, 1:52.56, 1:39.49, 1:52.55, 1:52.32, 1:35.63 = *1:47.09*
1:40.86, 1:47.90, (1:32.90), 1:46.92, (2:07.35) = *1:45.23* Finally beat my PB (which was official).
1:32 was single PB. Awesome edges and OLL skip.
New Shengshou 5x5 just came today


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 18, 2011)

2.61 official 2x2 average. Puts me 6th in the world atm.

I could probably reconstruct most of the solves if anyone wants(request it if you want).


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 18, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.61 official 2x2 average. Puts me 6th in the world atm.
> 
> I could probably reconstruct most of the solves if anyone wants(request it if you want).


 
I'm jealous  At yesterday's meetup Tim Major said you got this, but I couldn't tell if he was joking or not. Good job. :tu


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2011)

I heard that it looked like you were going to cry.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 18, 2011)

> I'm jealous At yesterday's meetup Tim Major said you got this, but I couldn't tell if he was joking or not. Good job.



Thanks man. Hope you do well at your next comp.

Reconstructions:

2.68
Scramble: R2 F' R U R' U' F' R2
Solution: x2 U2 R2 U y x R' U R U' R' U x' R2 U' R' U

7.83
Scramble: F R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R2 F U'
Solution: I don't care

2.52
Scramble: F' R' F2 U' F R U R'
Solution: z' y R' U R2 y R U R' F2 R' F2 R U' F

1.80
Scramble: R2 F R' U R2 U2 F' R' U2
Solution: x2 U' R U' R' U R' F U' R U R2 U'

2.63
Scramble: F U' F R' F' U2 R U2 R'
Solution: y' R' U R U' R' U F' R U R' U' R' F R' F2 R2 U

I am quite sure that the reconstrustions are correct although I may be wrong.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 18, 2011)

Further to my post above.
1:39.09, 1:39.25, (1:59.25), 1:56.14, (1:36.74), 1:39.43, 1:42.43, 1:45.70, 1:44.50, 1:51.99, 1:43.79, 1:42.46 = *1:44.48*


----------



## cubersyth (Jul 18, 2011)

Sub 55 3x3


----------



## qqwref (Jul 18, 2011)

Randomly got a 54.321 on the 5x5 sim, thought that was kinda cool


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2011)

1:49.64 Megaminx


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 18, 2011)

2.32 2x2 average of 12 no warm up  I really need to film more.
EDIT: 2.28


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 18, 2011)

9.45 single

Cross on U
F' R' L' U L2 R' U L' B2 D' U2 R' F2 L' R2 D L2 B2 L F2 L2 B D B U' 


Spoiler



X-Cross: L' R2 U' R' U F' x2
F2L#2: U R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L#3: d' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L#4: U2 y R' U' R
OLL: R' U' F' U F R
PLL: d' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


Meh. All my sub-10s have been lucky in some way. (PB nonlucky = 10.00)
Surprised to get this on my Lunhui though.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Woah... 25.49 OH avg5 on Twist The Web. I got a 29.89 avg5 before that, which was already a PB, and then I got another counting 22 0.o Thus, this average was born.

21.96	L' U2 R2 U2 L' U D F L B2 D2 L' U' R' L2 B U' L2 R2 F' R L2 F U2 B'
23.89	F U2 D2 B L D2 F2 L R2 B' F2 D U2 B U R2 U B2 L' D U' R2 B' U2 D'
29.84	D B2 U' R' L' F' D' L2 R2 D' U' L2 R' F L2 F L2 R F2 L D' R' L' F2 D2
46.85	L' R D' U L' D2 U' F2 D2 F2 B' R' D' R2 L F' R' L' U F' L2 B D R L'
22.74	U2 L B R2 F2 D R2 B2 R F' U2 F' R B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2


----------



## David1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

2x2 Personal Best AO5:6.85(With 3.64 single)
2x2 Personal Best A012:7.17

Done in a rolling average of around 17 solves 
Timed with Prisma Puzzle Timer.
Woohoo!


----------



## APdRF (Jul 19, 2011)

13.59, (17.84), 13.98, (13.08), 14.10= 13.89 Avg5 [SD= 1.70]

In TTW with lucarubik  .


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 19, 2011)

with me  yeah me singin' (8)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 19, 2011)

WTF.

19.06 OH average of 12. 18.12 average of 5.


----------



## Julian (Jul 19, 2011)

16.69 Ao100, down from 17.29
15.42 Ao12, down from 15.52
14.29 Ao5, down from 14.49

And 10.85 NL single: D2 U' L2 D U2 B D' F U' R D' B' L' B D' R D2 R2 U D2 R2 D B' F U2

x2 y' R' U' R' F D
U' R U' R' U y R U' R'
L U L'
U2 R' U R
U2 y' R U' R' U R U R'
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2011)

jfly3x3 9.70 non lucky if I remember correctly from like 2 minutes ago


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Kirjava (Jul 20, 2011)

linear atm fmc on irc

36, (40), 40, (31), 39 = 38.33 avg5

the 31;

<+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #19911: D' L2 U2 D B2 L' F' U' B2 D F' L' D2 R2 B' L' B U2 B' R D R2 U B L'
<+Kirjava> F2Lzx'RU2r2U'x'rU2RUB'R2BU'(r'R2)U(r'R)U'L'UR'U'lU'M'U'M2UM'U2M'U
<+Kirjava> or
<+Kirjava> F2 L U B2 D2 F' D F2 U F L' U2 L F' D' U2 L D' U B' D' B U' B' U R' E' R' E2 R E' R2 E' R 
<+Kirjava> 31 atm 38 htm


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 20, 2011)

6.98 F R' D2 U' R' B F' L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R L' F' L F U R D2 L' D' B' L D' 

PLL skip, the fastest solve I've gotten with my ZhanChi

Edit : 

OH  with the ZhanChi

number of times: 200/200
best time: 13.01
worst time: 28.58

current avg5: 18.32 (σ = 1.79)
best avg5: 16.88 (σ = 2.09)

current avg12: 19.36 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 17.90 (σ = 1.77)

current avg100: 19.53 (σ = 1.84)
best avg100: 19.38 (σ = 1.90)

session avg: 19.49 (σ = 1.86)
session mean: 19.54

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 18.39 U' L2 D' L' D2 L' B L' R B D B2 L2 F2 B R L2 B R B' L2 F' B' L2 U' 
2. (15.41) R' F2 U2 F' B' L' R B' R2 U L2 B L' F D2 F2 L2 F D' U' L F' D2 F2 D 
3. 17.72 L2 D' R' L2 D2 L' U2 R U' D R B' D F' D' F' U R B' U' F2 B L B' L2 
4. 17.90 B' L2 F2 D B2 D' U R2 U R' U D R2 L' D' U L F' D2 B L2 B D2 F U 
5. 19.95 D U2 F2 U2 D' F2 R B F2 U' D R U2 B R F2 L R D F B R2 F' R2 B 
6. 20.29 L2 U2 F2 L' D' B L2 F L B U D2 L F' B U' R2 B' D2 U' L D R2 D F 
7. 21.52 R F2 B' L2 U2 L F' L2 U2 B R' L2 U' R2 U2 R D B U L' D B' U' F2 D2 
8. 15.59 D' B R U' D F R L' D2 F' L' R' B2 L' B' D R2 B2 U L D2 R2 U2 R' B2 
9. (24.62) L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' B' R2 B D U B2 F R2 L' D2 L' B R' U R' F2 
10. 20.99 B F2 U' F' R' B2 U' B' R2 U2 L' F U' F2 U' B' L U F R2 U2 B' R' L B2 
11. 17.30 F B' L2 D2 R B L2 R' B2 U B2 R' L2 B D' L' R F' B2 L B L2 R B' U' 
12. 20.80 B2 F2 R' B F' U' F' L R' F2 D R2 F' L D' R' D F' R2 B' U D B' L' U 
13. 17.82 R' L' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F D F' D2 B' D' B' F R L F L' F2 B D L' D U' 
14. 18.41 U2 L B' F U B' L' D L D' R' U2 L R2 B2 F2 R B2 F' R F2 U2 R B' L2 
15. 18.11 D2 L2 B U' L' D2 F U2 R2 B2 U' R U' F' D2 R D' B L' R' F2 B R2 F2 U' 
16. (23.77) L U2 B F D U2 F D B2 D2 F2 D' R' U' R' U D F D' U2 L' R2 B2 R2 F 
17. 16.51 F B D U2 F' U F' U2 R U2 F2 B' U2 F' D' R' B U2 F B D' L' D2 U R' 
18. (24.91) D2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' D' R U2 D2 F2 R' U2 R F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R' D R 
19. 17.29 F R2 F2 D B F' L' D' L2 F2 D' R' U' B' F D F' D2 L B' F U D R L 
20. 16.79 F D B2 L R2 F B' L2 D2 R2 U2 F R L U2 D' F D L2 F B U2 D F' R' 
21. 19.07 L' U2 D2 R2 B2 R L2 F U' L2 B U2 B' L B' R' L' F D2 F' B D L R2 U2 
22. 20.70 D2 F D' B' L2 F2 D B D R F L B' L2 B2 F' D2 U' R L' D F2 U L' D' 
23. 19.39 B U' R L D L' R' F U2 L B' D2 F D' B2 R' U D R F2 L' B' L2 B2 L2 
24. 20.72 F' D2 B2 L2 B' R' U' L2 U B R2 U R D' U2 F L2 F' B' D2 U R2 L D L 
25. 21.17 F' D2 B2 L R U' R' U' B' F' R2 L D2 F B U' F' U' B' U F R L' D2 U2 
26. 19.72 U' L D U R' L D' R2 D2 B' F' U L2 U D F B L2 D2 F2 B L' F U' L 
27. 21.25 D B' F2 D L R2 U' L' U2 B' R L2 U D L B2 L B' R2 F D L' D2 B2 R' 
28. 19.26 L' D L' D' B2 F' D2 L F' R D2 R U' R F' B R2 B D2 R' U' F' R' L2 D' 
29. 20.46 R B F' R2 F' D R L2 F' L D2 U L2 R2 D' R2 B' F' U2 B F D2 U2 R U' 
30. 20.52 L F' R2 L2 D2 L' F' B' R' D2 B L D' U2 R' L' B2 D' B2 F' L U R F' R 
31. (13.89) D' F2 R D' R' D F2 U R' L B' F U D' L B' L U' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 D2 B 
32. 19.99 F D' U2 B2 F' U' R U B2 D B R2 F' R2 F D' U' F2 D' U' B D' L' F2 L2 
33. (15.42) B U' D L B2 R F2 L' B R2 L' D2 L U' B2 U2 L U' B' F' D U2 R U L' 
34. 18.35 F U2 F R' B2 U' D R L' U' L2 U' D R F D2 L F' L R' B2 F' R' L' F' 
35. 21.10 R D L2 U D F2 D U2 L' R' U L' R' D F' D L B2 D' R' D' U2 R2 F R 
36. (26.76) U2 L B2 U' F' R D L F2 D2 L' F' L D' F L B U L F B2 R L' U' B 
37. 21.62 B2 D2 R F' U F2 U' R' D' R B U' L' F2 B2 L U D2 R' U2 B' D' B' U2 R' 
38. 18.76 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F D B' D2 U R2 D' L U2 L' F2 B U' R' 
39. 18.51 F B2 R2 L' B' F D B2 F D B' F' U' F2 L2 D2 U L2 F' R2 D L' D2 U' R 
40. 17.10 F L' F' R2 U2 D L D' U' R2 L' U' D' R U B' U2 D' B2 R L2 D' U R F' 
41. 17.69 R' B' L' D2 L' R' D2 F2 B2 L' U R2 L' D' L2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' U F' R' B F 
42. 19.40 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 B R' D' F2 R' B2 U' F' D R' B2 R2 F D R2 D' L2 U2 B2 
43. 18.12 U R' D' F L D' L2 U R2 D' B L U' L' R' B2 L F B' R D' R' F' L R' 
44. 18.43 L2 R D U2 R B U2 D2 F R' D2 U2 F2 R' L' F' R B R L2 D F' U2 D' L 
45. 19.67 R' B2 F2 U B L2 U' D' L' F' L2 F2 D' F B2 R B U D2 L2 B L2 B' F R2 
46. 17.48 U' R U R' L U2 L D2 R2 B' R2 L B' R2 U2 B' D' B U L2 R2 F' B2 D' U 
47. (23.70) B' L2 B2 U L' R2 B' U' D2 F U' D' R B' R2 L' B' U2 R' D' F U' B R L' 
48. 20.25 D B' F R L F2 B U' D' B2 U L' U D' F R B' F2 L' R2 B F L F2 R' 
49. 18.23 L2 F U F2 L2 U2 F' R' B F2 U2 F L2 D' U B' U2 B U B2 L2 U R D2 B 
50. 21.61 R L' U' L U2 R' U F2 B L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' U' B' D2 R2 B' D2 
51. 20.04 F R B2 D L B2 R U R B' U' L2 B F2 U F2 U' B' R' L2 D2 F' D' R2 F2 
52. 15.90 D U2 R' U' L' F' U B' D2 L' B F2 L' F R F' B R D2 R2 D R' D B' U2 
53. 21.36 U R' U L' F' L' R2 F R' U B2 R2 U' L U L' D2 R' U' B2 R' F' R B' L2 
54. 19.64 B D' L2 F' D R' L2 D2 U L' D2 F' R' F2 R' D' F' D' R D' R' L' U' D' B2 
55. 21.33 D' U F B' L2 B D2 R2 L2 U F' R' L U2 B' F2 R' F2 R2 D' R' L' U' F2 D 
56. 21.83 R D' R2 L2 U' L R2 B' D' R F L' F B D2 U2 R F B' U B' L' F R B' 
57. 20.24 B U R U2 B2 L' R' B2 F' R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' R' D' F L' R U2 D' F2 U 
58. (13.01) L' U F' D2 F' U2 D2 B2 D2 B' D B' R B' F2 R' D2 F' D L' B2 F U' D2 F2 
59. 15.57 F' B' D2 F2 L2 D F R' B2 D B D' F' D B R B D' F2 L' R B U D2 R 
60. 20.79 F B' U' F' D' U F2 R' U2 B F' L D2 B U L2 U' D2 R' F D L' U R' B2 
61. 20.65 D L F D2 U2 L' B F' L' F' L' R F2 B D2 U2 B' R' L' B F' D2 R2 U D' 
62. 18.30 L2 F D L' B' U' L' D L F L2 D2 B R' B2 R' F2 U' F' L2 D2 B' F U' D 
63. (25.25) D F U R U D' L2 R' F L' U F' D2 B2 U B' D2 L' R D2 L' R' F R2 D 
64. 20.31 F2 B' U R' F' B2 L' B D' R2 F2 B' D2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 D' B F' U' 
65. 21.60 D' U B L' R2 U L B L2 U' F2 L R2 B2 L' R' U2 L F B2 L F B D2 F 
66. 21.24 U' F2 L' U' R2 L2 D' L F' L2 D2 U' B' L2 F2 B2 D2 L U' R U2 F' U' L2 D' 
67. 16.44 F' B R U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F D R2 U' B' F2 L R U2 D2 R' D U R D2 F U' 
68. 20.86 D' L U B2 R' B' D2 U' R U L F' L2 D' F D' U R' U2 F2 U2 D' F B' R 
69. 21.52 D2 U R U' R' F' U2 B2 F D F' B R2 D' F B' U2 L R F L' D' F U' D2 
70. 17.64 F' B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 D' F2 R L B D' U B U2 F L2 U' D F2 U2 L2 D B' 
71. 18.86 D2 B R L2 U2 R' F2 R F U2 L R U L F' U R B F' U' B2 D' F2 L F 
72. 23.29 L2 F2 L' B' F' L' R F2 U2 B2 F U B2 R' D2 U R' L D B D' F U B U2 
73. 19.44 D' L' F L F B2 R B2 U2 B R B' R2 L B R B' L' U2 B D2 U2 B D R 
74. 21.50 D F D2 R D' L D F2 D' B L' B D2 B2 L2 R' D' R' U L' B2 F2 U' R L2 
75. 21.06 U' F D' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 R F' B' D2 U' F R D2 U2 B2 L' B' F' R2 B 
76. 21.11 D L' R D' R2 L' D2 B2 F D2 B2 F2 D2 B U2 R' D L' U D' B L' F' L U' 
77. 16.52 D2 L U' B2 D2 F2 U' R U F' U' R B' F L2 B' L D U2 L' D' L' B' L2 F 
78. 16.32 L2 B D R2 L D' U B U' D' R2 L U D' L D' B' L' D B2 L' B' L R2 U2 
79. 18.84 U2 L F L2 F' U2 F B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B' R' U2 L' B L2 R F2 R B' U2 F U2 
80. 18.66 R U' B' F' D' R B R F L2 R2 D U F' D2 U L2 D' R2 B' D' R2 F2 R D' 
81. 17.47 F' B2 U R' B R' U2 L2 B' L2 B' F' R L' F2 D2 B2 F' U' L' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' 
82. 16.58 B D B' U2 B L2 B2 U' F L' U2 B' U F' B2 L D' R2 F' R F U D B2 R2 
83. 19.37 B F' U2 L U2 R F' L2 U' B2 U' R L' U R' F B' L B' F2 D F B' D F' 
84. 18.36 B F' R' B' U B2 U L' F' L' D' L' B U B U F2 R' L2 B2 R B' F' D2 F2 
85. (15.02) B' R' B2 F' R L2 B' F' R' L' D2 L' D' F L' U R2 F U' D L2 D2 U2 B2 D 
86. 21.39 R2 L D' R2 D2 F2 B U' R' F2 B' L' B L F' R' U' R L2 F2 R2 B' F2 U D 
87. 22.11 U' L' B' U2 R2 F2 L2 D B' L B2 F D2 L2 B' R' D U' R B' U2 D' L B' U 
88. 15.46 F' L U F U2 B2 F L F2 R F' B U B2 F' D F' L2 B R2 B2 L' D' B' U2 
89. 17.94 F' B R2 F B D U2 L B R F L B' F L U' L2 F B D2 F2 B D' F' B' 
90. 19.11 L2 D' L U R2 F2 L2 D L' D2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 U' D F2 R' L2 U' B2 R B L2 
91. (27.92) L R B F L2 B D U2 F' R' F B L B2 U2 D2 R' D' L2 F2 R B' R' B L2 
92. 19.39 L' D R2 U2 D R U2 F' D R2 F2 D2 L D B' D' B U2 B D2 L F L U' F2 
93. 19.85 D' B' U2 F2 L' B L2 F L B2 R2 D F' D B D' U2 R2 U F' R' L' F2 U2 D' 
94. 20.70 D L' R2 F L2 U F' R' F R B' L D2 U' L F U' F U2 B2 D' R' B' F2 D2 
95. 20.11 U2 B' R' D2 U2 B' L F' D R' D2 U' F2 U2 R U' B2 R' L' F2 L' R' B2 D R 
96. 19.17 D' F2 U L F2 L' U2 L R D2 F' R' B D B' D B2 U B D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L 
97. 19.65 U F2 D' B2 F D' U' B D2 B2 U2 F D F' R' D U2 R' F L R2 U' F2 L' U' 
98. 19.84 U R' F2 L2 B2 U' B D' F2 R D R B' U2 R' L' U2 L2 F L B2 L R' U R' 
99. 18.37 F2 U2 L B2 L R' U' B2 F' D' R2 L B D L2 R U' F2 D2 F' L2 F2 R' L2 B' 
100. 23.55 R' F' D R D' B' F L' D L D B F R' L' U L' U' D2 B D2 B' L' D' L2 
101. 15.86 U2 F' B2 L2 U2 L2 D F' D' F2 B' U' D2 L2 D B U2 L2 R' F' U B2 L' U' R' 
102. 19.20 L B2 U R2 L U2 L' D2 B' F' R L U2 L' B U' B' F' L2 R D' F B' U R2 
103. 18.86 L F2 B R2 F' L' U' B U2 F R F U' L R B F2 D2 R2 U2 L U' L' D' F 
104. 17.71 D' B2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R' L2 F' D' B F' R U' F2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 D B F2 R2 
105. 20.25 U' D' L U' F L' D L' U2 R' B D2 R2 D' R U B2 F U' R U2 R' F2 L' R' 
106. 18.30 B U' B L2 D2 B R' L2 F L' D2 R D F2 D R' U B' L2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 R 
107. 19.21 L' R U2 F R F2 D' R' D U' B L' D R' B' R L U2 B' D R' F' D' R B 
108. 21.88 U' D' F' B R2 L' D2 L U F' U' R2 L' B F2 L U D F2 B2 R U R B' L 
109. 20.01 L F' R' U2 L2 U2 D L D' B2 L2 F2 B' R U D' B' L2 D2 F L2 F' D2 L' U' 
110. 20.57 D2 F' L U' L2 U B' R L B R' D' B R2 F2 R' F' L' R' B2 U D' F2 U L 
111. 19.71 L F2 R2 B L' U F B2 U L R D U F B' U2 B2 L' B U D2 R' D' B' L 
112. 20.26 F' L F2 L' D' U B2 L F2 U' F2 D R U2 D2 R2 D' F D B' D' B2 D R L2 
113. 19.66 F' D' L U B2 L2 D L2 R' U2 B2 U L' U B2 U2 L' B' U' L U2 D2 B' L2 F2 
114. 18.51 U' F R2 F' B' D' R2 F R' L D R2 D' R U2 R L2 U L2 F' U2 R' B D2 F 
115. 18.14 B F2 R2 D2 U F R' B' D' R2 B2 D2 R L B2 D F2 D2 R' F R' B U R' U 
116. 22.20 F R L U R' L2 D L' D L' R D2 R U B F' L B' U' B2 D' U' B2 F L' 
117. 18.66 R2 L' F2 R' U2 F' U' R2 F U' D2 B' F2 U' D B2 F' U' D2 L D F B R L2 
118. 19.88 U' L2 U' F' D B' L B' R' D2 U2 B' F2 D' B' U' F B2 R' U F2 U2 D' L' U' 
119. 20.54 L' U F B R2 B U2 F' U2 B2 L D' F D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L B F' L2 D' R' 
120. 21.61 U2 F2 R B' D2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 R L2 F D' U2 F L2 F' D' B2 L B' U2 L2 B' 
121. (23.87) B2 D F2 R' D' R B' F L' F B' D2 L2 F' D2 B L' B2 D F2 R F' B D2 L' 
122. (14.61) L2 U2 R2 F' R D' L' B F2 L2 D' U R2 B2 F R' F2 D' F U2 D' F2 B2 U2 L 
123. 17.75 D' F' B R B' R2 D B R B2 D B' L2 R2 F' D2 F' L R' U F D' F2 B D 
124. (28.58) L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 L B D' R' D R' U' R D' R2 D B' F2 D2 U' L D2 L' 
125. 15.61 F2 R2 U R2 L B R B R2 F2 L2 U' F' U2 R B R F2 L2 R' B U' F B2 U2 
126. 20.37 B' F L' U L' R' D' B2 D L' U F' R' L2 F U D F B R2 U' R' B2 R F 
127. (15.41) U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R L2 F2 U2 D2 L U D2 F2 R D L R B' L R2 U' L F R 
128. 19.29 R D2 L2 U2 D R2 B' D2 R2 B L D' B' F' D2 R B L' U R' B' U F U R2 
129. 15.75 R B L' D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D' R U L F' L' U' B' D2 R' L2 F L U2 D' R 
130. 19.81 F2 R2 B R' U2 L' B' L2 R F2 D' L' D2 F B2 L2 F D2 U R2 D L' D F' D2 
131. 18.93 D F2 U D B R2 U' L U2 F' R' L' U B R' U' D' F2 B' L' U F D' B' L2 
132. 22.15 F2 L2 U R' U2 R2 D L' D B' R F2 R U2 L2 D2 B L D F L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 
133. 18.69 D2 B2 U D' B' F U' B' U D' R2 D B U' L2 U2 F R2 F' L' U' R L2 B' F2 
134. 22.12 U2 D B2 D B L' D' B2 F' R' F U2 F' R' F' D' U2 F2 D2 L' F L2 R U F2 
135. 17.37 U2 F L2 F2 B' L' U R D L R' U' L2 D' L F B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L B2 F L2 
136. 21.07 L' R B2 L2 F U R B' D U B R F L B' F' U' F2 D' U L2 R U L' U2 
137. (14.41) B D2 U' F2 L' U2 B R B2 L2 B R F2 D L' B D' B' F2 U2 B2 F L B2 R' 
138. 21.09 F' R L2 F' D2 R2 B L' U D F2 L D' U L2 D' F' U' L R F2 L' U2 D L 
139. (23.89) U' R' F U' F' R2 F L2 U L R D2 B R2 D' F' D2 L R U' F R F' B2 D' 
140. 17.47 F2 U R D2 F2 L B' F' L B' R D2 R' D2 R B' F' R L' F2 B' U2 L' U R' 
141. 19.18 B' D F2 U' B D F' U2 L' D' R' B' F R2 F2 B U2 B2 D B' F' L D2 L2 F2 
142. 18.86 U2 B' R2 D' L' B' U2 F' L2 B2 D B' U L B L2 B2 L' R2 F2 U' D2 F2 D2 U2 
143. 22.44 U2 R' B R' B U2 D R2 D2 B' R2 F R D2 R2 L F U L R' F D2 R' B' F' 
144. 20.40 L F U' B R2 D' R F2 B' D2 R L B' R2 U' L D R U2 B R2 L2 U' R2 D' 
145. 16.82 L2 U2 R B2 L B2 L D F2 R2 F' U2 R L2 B' D' L2 U R' B' U2 D F' B2 U' 
146. 22.32 U' R F2 R' B F' U F' L' U2 B' L' F2 U D2 F2 L B' F' L' U D F' B L 
147. 18.94 F2 L D2 F' L' R2 D R B L2 B U B2 U' B' L2 D B F D2 U R2 D L' R 
148. 20.94 U D' F' D U' L' F' B2 R2 F B U D2 F2 U' L2 D U' F2 D' U' R2 L' D F 
149. 22.86 B L' U' F2 U D B2 F2 L' D' F U' R' L2 U' B' U D' F2 R U R D F R 
150. 21.21 R D U' R' F' D' U F2 D2 L' F' U2 D' R2 L' F' D B' D2 B' L2 B' L' U' L2 
151. 22.97 U D2 F2 D U2 L2 B' R' L2 U L D B' R' F2 D R U2 R2 F' R F2 U F2 B' 
152. 23.50 D L R' U' B2 L D' F' R' B2 U D L B2 U B2 U' B L B R' B R F' L 
153. 19.13 D' B R' B2 L2 D U2 L U' B U D' F L U' B2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 D' R2 L2 F' 
154. 22.23 R2 F R2 B' U B L' F2 L U2 D' R L F L2 B' F' R U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 
155. 18.00 D2 F' R' F D R2 U' R' L' F' B L D2 F B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L' U' L U' L' 
156. 20.35 B R2 F L' B2 R D' U' L F2 B' R2 B U' F' D' B L' U L F R L2 F' R2 
157. 21.02 B2 F2 L2 R' U' D2 R' D L2 B' F L2 R' F2 R2 L' D U L2 U R2 L' F2 U' R' 
158. 19.34 F L2 U L2 R F2 B' U' F' B' R F2 B2 L' U2 F' D2 R2 L2 B' F U2 D' B2 D2 
159. 19.72 U' L2 F B2 U' F2 D2 L U D R L U' B2 U D' F U2 R2 F2 L2 R D' R' F 
160. 18.18 L2 D' B' R' B' U D L' F D' R' B' D L2 D L R2 F' U F L2 R' U' F2 U 
161. 19.35 B2 D2 R L U2 D F L2 F D' R L2 F U B' L2 B F2 R L2 D L2 F' R U' 
162. 17.28 F' L' F B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' B' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' D F L' U2 R' U2 L2 
163. 22.64 L B2 F U L' D' U' L2 R' F' D B' U D B' R2 D B2 U2 L2 U D' L2 R2 F' 
164. 18.66 B2 F2 R L' U' R2 D2 L' U' L2 R' F R B F' D U L2 D2 L' F2 L B' F U' 
165. 20.00 D' L2 B' F2 R2 F' D F R' F U2 D F2 U2 D2 R2 L' U' L' D U' L' D' B2 U 
166. 21.24 B F R' D R' D2 L B2 L2 U R L2 D F B2 R' F2 R' L F' D L2 R' U2 R' 
167. 16.38 D B' D2 F2 R' D L2 D2 U2 B L U2 F2 L2 D' B R U F' B R B2 F2 D B 
168. 17.74 D L F' D' R B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D2 B L B2 R' D' R' B R D B D 
169. 20.49 B D' F' L F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' U' D' R' U B2 U F B2 U' B' U2 B U' B' F' 
170. 19.71 D' R2 D' B R' D' U' L2 R2 F' R F2 R' F' U' D B' F R2 D' B2 U D B2 F 
171. 17.37 R2 D' B2 F U2 F2 L D F2 U2 F D' U F D' F' U' F2 U2 B F R U D' R' 
172. (15.40) B D' B' D2 F2 B2 D U B D2 B F2 L2 U L2 D F D F D R' B R' B2 F' 
173. (13.93) L2 D F R D2 F R' L2 U' L2 R2 D L B L' F B R2 U L2 F' L R B2 R2 
174. 19.52 L' D' B U F' L R2 D2 U2 L U D' L2 D U2 F2 U' R D R L' F2 L2 R' U2 
175. 19.16 R2 D B U' L' F U2 B2 U R2 U D F D' F' R2 B' F' L2 U2 F' B' D U F 
176. 19.63 L B2 D F L2 D' L2 F2 B' D' U R U B2 F2 D' F' U' B2 U R' F L' D' U2 
177. 20.74 R2 D' B' L' U L' D2 U' B U2 R2 L U2 L2 R D R2 U2 B' L U2 R' L' F2 L2 
178. 22.71 F' U' L' F' L F2 R2 L U' D L D2 U2 B2 D2 L' R2 D2 B' F L2 D2 B2 L' F' 
179. 20.13 R2 L U R2 L2 D F' R U2 L D2 R' F' R F2 B' R2 B' D' L' F' B L R2 B 
180. 15.74 D2 R F' B L F' U2 L' F L' B2 D' B R2 D' B2 L2 F' R2 D R' D' B F L' 
181. 20.96 F U' L2 B2 U L' F R B D L2 R U2 R2 D2 F' U' F U' F B' L2 U L2 R' 
182. 17.64 L D' U F D' L B2 F2 D R F2 D' L2 B R' U R D' B D' L F' D B F2 
183. 18.35 D U F' L D2 L U' F' L R D' L' B L' B2 R F' R2 F B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' 
184. 17.91 R' F2 L' U' R' F' L2 U R' F2 B D2 U2 R' L2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L' B' L2 U2 
185. 21.89 L F2 B' R2 B U B U' L D2 F' L B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U L U' L2 B2 R U2 
186. 22.12 R' D2 U2 R' B U F' D L B R2 F U D2 R' L B R F B' U2 D R U L 
187. 18.25 F2 R2 F2 B U2 R' U F L2 R2 F D' B2 R' L B R D2 B L2 R' D2 L2 U2 D2 
188. 19.52 D' B' D2 B' L2 R F B2 U2 D2 L R' B2 F D L2 D2 R' L B2 D2 L F2 U' F 
189. 17.92 R2 F U2 D' L F2 L R' B' D2 L' D2 L F R' L' F' R2 L' D B' R' D2 R U2 
190. 22.95 L2 R2 F2 U' L B' D' L B R L' B' D2 B2 L R2 U' B2 D R2 B D2 F' L R2 
191. 17.18 F U F' B2 R' L2 U2 B2 U B' U D' F' U' B2 D2 L' U D2 B2 U R F2 L2 F 
192. 19.95 R F2 U2 D' L2 R' B' D2 B R' F2 U' R B L F2 L' B2 F U R2 D R' U R 
193. 21.51 F2 B2 D F2 R' F2 L B2 F2 D' U R2 L' F' R' U' F' L U2 D' F L2 F2 U' D' 
194. 19.79 B D2 R2 U' D F U' F2 L D F L' B D' B L' D' L F2 R F R2 B' R2 U 
195. 21.27 F U' R' L F' U' B2 L R F2 L' U R L B2 F2 D' R D2 L2 B2 R' F B' L' 
196. 16.88 U2 L D U2 R U' B' L' U B' U B R2 U2 L2 R' U2 B U' D' R B2 U' D F 
197. 15.84 L D F' L' U' B U D B R2 L' U F L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' B2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' 
198. 21.04 D2 F' U' D B2 U2 R' F' U D2 L2 F B' R U R2 U' B' R' F L' D2 L2 B R2 
199. 17.76 R U' F2 D' R' D' U' F' B L' B2 F2 R2 L' B2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 R2 B D F2 B' 
200. 20.33 F' L' D2 R' U B2 R2 L B U R' F L F D2 R' L U2 F' B2 L' F2 D' R L'


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 20, 2011)

7.69 3x3 single.

Reconstruction:
Scramble: L2 R' D' U' L2 D2 L2 U B' F L B' D B2 R B2 F' D' B2 D' L2 B L2 B' F'
Solution: 

x y' R2 U' L2
U R' U R U2 R' U R
y2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
r U R' U' r' F R F'
U'


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 20, 2011)

YES.

2.41 2x2 average of 12(*waiting for people to tell me I suck*). Solves 1-5 are a 2.20 average of 5.

1.	1.28	F R U' F R2 F'
2.	2.41	U' F' R' F R F2 R2 U2
3.	2.36	U R' F U2 F U R2 U F'
4.	1.84	U' F2 U' R F' R2 F' U F2 U'
5.	7.18	R2 F U' R' F2 R F2 U' R'
6.	2.21	R2 F R' F R' F U R2
7.	2.15	R2 U' R U' F2 R2 U'
8.	2.50	U F R2 F R2 U F U'
9.	3.25	R' U' F U' R2 F U F U'
10.	2.97	U2 R' F2 R' F U R' U2
11.	2.11	U' R' U R' F U R' U2
12.	2.33	R F R' U2 F2 R' U2 R U'

HAI CONNY(try not to destroy this k).


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 20, 2011)

2.17 2x2 average of 12. No warm up again  stupid camera was dead though


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it me, or am I ridiculously improving on Clock?

Average: 16.14
Standard Deviation: 0.47
Best Time: 14.81
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1. 15.93 u=3,d=1 / u=1,d=0 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=1,d=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=-5 / d=5 / dUdd
2. 16.97 u=6,d=0 / u=-1,d=3 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=5 / dddU
3. 15.52 u=-3,d=5 / u=3,d=0 / u=-5,d=5 / u=2,d=0 / u=6 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=4 / d=-1 / UdUU
4. (DNF) u=5,d=-1 / u=4,d=1 / u=-2,d=-1 / u=2,d=6 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=3 / d=0 / UdUd
5. (14.81) u=5,d=3 / u=0,d=-3 / u=0,d=-1 / u=3,d=6 / u=4 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=0 / d=1 / ddUU


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 20, 2011)

Average: 11.04
Standard Deviation: 1.62
Best Time: 7.32
Worst Time: 15.75
Individual Times:
1.	9.49	(3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-5,0) / (6,2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (4,2) / (2,1) / (1,2) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (6,3) /
2.	12.39	(0,6) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-1,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (5,0) / (2,4) / (0,4) / (2,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,0) /	P
3.	12.65	(0,-4) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-5,3) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
4.	13.30	(-3,-4) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,4) /	P
5.	10.35	(0,6) / (3,6) / (5,0) / (3,4) / (6,4) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (1,2) / (6,5) / (0,3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
6.	(7.32)	(4,-3) / (0,3) / (3,5) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,5) / (1,1) / (5,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (6,5) /
7.	(15.75)	(0,2) / (1,-2) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,5) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (4,5) /	P
8.	12.80	(0,3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (-2,2) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (-3,0) /
9.	8.58	(-2,3) / (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (-3,0) /
10.	11.62	(0,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,5) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,3) / (0,5)
11.	11.30	(-2,5) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (0,2) / (4,4) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (-4,2) / (-4,0)
12.	7.94	(4,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,1) / (0,5) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (-1,2) / (2,0) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (2,4)

Counting 7 :3


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 20, 2011)

I FINALLY GOT Sub 30 AVERAGE OF 12!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did 100+ solves today, the first 12 had a sub9 PLL skip.

With my new Zhanchi I got in the mail today.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 20, 2011)

10.16 single, was on camera, but it froze and deleted it.

R' B U L B2 F2 U' F' U R D' R2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F U' L' D U L2 U2

y z2
D' L' U F D2
y' U' R' F R U2 L2
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2011)

5x5

1:37.94, 1:31.18, 1:34.60, 1:41.01, 1:46.49 = 1:37.85 avg5


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just got my first ever LL skip!


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol I got a 9.98 OH solve. LL skip, my first ever 

L R2 F2 D' U' B D2 U F' L' R' F R' D L' F' U L2 B2 L'

Cross on orange. I'll put it as if using 2H because I OH solve sideways.

z' U2 L'
U L U L'
U' R' U' R
U' L' U L
y U' L' U' L
U2


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried the same scramble 2H and got 4.62, using a different solution but still getting a LL skip!!

z U2 L' 
U L U L'
U L' U L
y U' L' U' L
y U' L' U' L

One move shorter as it doesn't require an AUF, but two rotations.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2011)

That's a ridiculous solution  18 moves?

One of my fingers started bleeding while I was cubing just now - not sure if this has happened before, but it was weird... and kind of an accomplishment, in a way.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 21, 2011)

qqwref said:


> One of my fingers started bleeding while I was cubing just now - not sure if this has happened before, but it was weird... and kind of an accomplishment, in a way.


 
Computer cube solving has made you weak! Now you aren't used to physical cubes.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 21, 2011)

3x3 PB: 38.19

I know, it's extremely fast.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

2x2 4.91 PB ao5. I don't care too much about the scrambles, but one of the solves I got sub-3 since I did CLL without knowing it. I use ortega, so I got the first side, but really got the whole side solved, then did my normal oll alg, which finished the cube. But I also got a sup-6 I think =|


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> 3x3 PB: 38.19
> 
> I know, it's extremely fast.



not bad eh...


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2011)

Some pretty sick OH averages here 

best avg5: *16.18* (σ = 1.40)
14.30, (20.02), (13.30), 16.55, 17.68

best avg12: *17.41* (σ = 1.63)
19.04, 17.44, 18.07, 18.62, 17.19, 15.21, (21.63), 14.30, 20.02, (13.30), 16.55, 17.68


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 21, 2011)

Pb AO12 
Average: 16.86 
Individual Times: 16.19, 16.58, 16.18, 18.59, 16.45, 16.63, (15.56), 18.63, 15.91, (19.50), 16.59, 16.82

Did it while singing along to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKf1RNZVoo


----------



## Julian (Jul 21, 2011)

wtf

Average of 12: 14.94
1. 16.68 U2 F' U2 R' B2 R U' B' D' F2 L2 R D2 R2 D' R' F' D2 L2 B U D' L2 R2 D' 
2. 13.71 R B' R2 L B' D2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 U R' U' R2 F2 U D' B2 U' 
3. 15.45 L D R F' L D F U' D2 R L D2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F' U' D' F2 R B' 
4. 14.05 U2 L' D L' D B U2 L2 U2 F' U D B2 R B2 D' L' R2 F2 U L2 F L D2 L' 
5. 14.19 U2 L' F B2 D R' B D' L' R D' L' R' B' L2 R' F' R2 B U R L D' B R' 
6. 14.32 B2 U D' R D L D2 F B L' U' D' F U2 L' R2 D2 U' F' L' B' U2 R B' L2 
7. 16.28 U' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B D2 L F' R B' D' B L D2 R' D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 
8. (16.74) L2 B R' L' U' B D R2 F D' F' R2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 D' R' B' F' U' B' F L' 
9. 14.22 L F' L2 F2 L' D' R L2 B' R' B' U' B D R' F R2 F' R2 L D2 R' L F U 
10. (13.62) R2 U2 B L D2 B' U F D U' F' B' L' D2 R' B2 L B L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R' 
11. 14.32 U2 L R' F D2 B2 D2 L' B' F' R D2 R2 L' U' L F' D' R2 U2 F L2 F R2 B' 
12. 16.20 B2 F U2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 L' D2 B' F R F L2 U L2 R2 B' F U2 F2 L2

YES

2-6 are 14.18


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 21, 2011)

222:

1.95, 1.05, 1.72, 2.21, 6.84 => 1.96 avg of 5

Also 2.82 avg of 12.

The first 4 scrambles were all easy FLs to CLLs with 8 or less moves.

Done while racing Bill Wang on ttw.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jul 21, 2011)

WTF?!!!

Megaminx avg12:

Average: 1:18.98
Standard Deviation: 5.95
Best Time: 1:06.26
Worst Time: 1:31.72
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:16.44	R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
2.	1:23.00	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
3.	1:19.71	R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
4.	1:13.40	R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
5.	(1:06.26)	R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
6.	1:25.60	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
7.	1:22.43	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
8.	(1:31.72)	R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
9.	1:25.78	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
10.	1:26.03	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
11.	1:10.55	R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
12.	1:06.84	R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'




Megaminx avg5 (also in the avg12):

Average: 1:16.52
Standard Deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 1:06.26
Worst Time: 1:23.00
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:16.44	R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
2.	(1:23.00)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
3.	1:19.71	R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
4.	1:13.40	R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
5.	(1:06.26)	R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'




1:06.26 and 1:06.84 were nonlucky :O


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.95
1. 11.19 B2 L2 F2 D2 R L F' B2 U2 R' U D2 R2 L D2 R' D U' F2 B' L R' D2 U F' 
2. 11.24 U B2 D2 F' B' D F U2 D2 R2 B L2 B F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D' B' R' B2 L F2 U' 
3. 10.48 R' F2 B' D' L B2 D' U2 L2 U L U L2 R' F' R' F' U' R D' R L' B F' L' 
4. 11.40 B' R F2 D2 F R2 D' U L2 R' B2 R' F D' U' R F B2 R U2 F2 U2 D' B' R2 
5. (12.30) R' F' R' F' R2 L2 F2 D' B2 F L' U' B2 L' F' L2 F' R' D R' F B L B2 F2 
6. (9.81) B F R' D U B2 U' B R D U F U D B2 U2 L D' R' L2 D R2 L' F D' 
7. 10.28 U2 B' U2 D F' R' U F R2 U' B2 D F L R' D F' D' B2 U2 D B' L' U' R 
8. 11.65 B2 F' R' D2 L F' B2 U' F L' R2 F2 L' R' U2 B' U' L' F' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' D' 
9. 11.54 R' D' R2 B2 U L2 D' B U B F2 D' B L' D2 U' F U2 D2 L U2 F' U F' L 
10. 11.14 L' D' R2 U L' U2 L' B2 R U2 B' F U2 L D' L U L' D F' B U2 L' D U 
11. 10.70 B' L F D R B D2 R' B D B2 L F2 R2 D' R2 U D F' D F2 B2 D L B 
12. 9.87 R2 F' L2 D2 L D2 B' L2 F' U L' R F U2 L D R2 L2 D2 L R' F' B' R L2


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2011)

Centers solves on 5x5

26.44, 31.30, 29.87, 25.99, (35.46), 30.70, 26.94, 27.84, 29.92, 31.07, (25.97), 29.48 = 28.96 avg12

Finally sub-30


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 21, 2011)

3x3 PB Single: 16.78 NL


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 22, 2011)

2x2 pb average of 5, 4.91.


----------



## LarsN (Jul 22, 2011)

13:41.94 breastsolving (not mine ;-) )


----------



## JackJ (Jul 22, 2011)

Just went 71 solves with out a sup 20.


----------



## Julian (Jul 22, 2011)

21.17, (18.51), 23.62, (32.99), 18.84 = 21.21 Skype TeamBLD with Bill Wang 

First sub-20s and awesome average 

18.51: D2 L B U D F' R' D2 U' R B L D R2 L U2 F R' F R' F U L U2 L'


Spoiler



x spin twice (x y2)
R F' spin left D R D' (R F' y' D R D')
U' left block (U' L' U L)
U spin left, right back join (U y' R' U' R)
spin left, right push (y' R U' R' U R U R')
spin twice, edge to back (y2 R U R U R U' R' U' R')
U' headlights (U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R')
U N-perm left (U R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R')


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 22, 2011)

3x3 single new PB: 37.78
It's using 2look Oll/Pll, so I"m satisfied..I don't really feel like learning full.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 22, 2011)

First sub55 ever for me.

F' B2 r L' R2 D' u F2 r2 D R r L u2 R F' D F' r' f2 D2 B r' f' B' R2 L' U D' r2 F u2 F2 L f' U f' L2 D L2
54.51

Me gusta.


----------



## emolover (Jul 22, 2011)

Finished learning OLL's finally. Now I can focus one getting better at 3x3!




LarsN said:


> 13:41.94 breastsolving (not mine ;-) )


 
What?


----------



## emolover (Jul 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> What was the last OLL you learned? I'm always interested in this. =S


 
On the speed solving wiki page it is oll 11. I learned oll 10 right before it.


----------



## LarsN (Jul 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> What?


 
You know feetsolving right? This is done as a team in which one person controls the others persons "feet". Just tried it once to see if it was possible. You need a certain size of "feet" though


----------



## Selkie (Jul 22, 2011)

Was beginning to think I was jinxed but with a day off ill, first ever sub 20 average and beat my previous long standing 20.3 by 0.8s 

Average of 5: 19.50
1. 17.98 B2 L2 R2 F' U' R2 F' D' L R' D2 B2 R' D2 F D' B F L B' U' L2 B F' D' 
2. 19.12 R' D' B' D L2 F D' F' R2 L F' L' D' R' L B' R D' B' L2 B R D' R' B2 
3. (21.61) F' B2 D2 R' U' F U2 R2 B2 R U2 L D R' D B' L2 U' D L2 D F' D B2 L2 
4. (17.54) L R' D2 L' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L' D F2 B R L B' R' D' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R D 
5. 21.41 L R' U B' D' B2 U2 L R D L' U2 R2 L' D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 U B' F L' U2


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 22, 2011)

LarsN said:


> 13:41.94 breastsolving (not mine ;-) )


 
pics or it didn't happen


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 22, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> YES.
> 
> 2.41 2x2 average of 12(*waiting for people to tell me I suck*).


 
You don't suck, that is an awesome average. If you beat me anytime soon, please don't beat me by too much. 


Rubiks560 said:


> 2.17 2x2 average of 12. No warm up again  stupid camera was dead though


 
I am really getting scared now.


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2011)

10.12, (8.45), 9.17, 11.36, 9.39, 11.43, 9.41, 10.24, (11.47), 10.46, 10.61, 10.67 -> 10.29
No lucky solves


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG 12.66 average of 12 and 11.46 average of 5 at school 
12.44, 15.61, 16.30, 16.06, 15.06, 9.55, 11.49, 14.19, 15.06, 11.08, 12.17, 10.92, 13.33, 12.28, 13.55, 14.00, 13.59, 12.52, 13.20, 12.36, 14.13, 12.59, 13.28, 11.67, 12.44, DNF(14.72)


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am sub-18 for 3x3! Next goal: sub-15


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 22, 2011)

tats: (hide)
number of times: 110/110
best time: 8.57
worst time: 17.18

current avg5: 11.49 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 10.18 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 11.34 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 10.48 (σ = 0.60)

current avg100: 11.22 (σ = 1.13)
best avg100: 11.19 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 11.28 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 11.31

Something tells me I will sub 11 AO100 before I sub 10 average of 5.....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sub13 Ao100, with 21 solves 14 seconds or higher. Lol. Best time was 9.37, accidental xcross.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2011)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES
SUB-1:30 5X5 SNIGGLE: 1:29.40

also: 1:38.31, 1:36.38, (1:39.42), 1:36.50, (1:35.64) = 1:37.06 PB avg5

1:40.45, 1:41.04, 1:39.31, 1:38.31, 1:36.38, 1:39.42, 1:36.50, 1:35.64, (1:57.87), (1:29.40), 1:54.94, 1:39.81 = 1:40.18 PB avg12
stupid counting 1:54 -_-'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 22, 2011)

5x5:

1:38.61, 1:40.20, 1:32.17, 1:32.12, 1:45.34, 1:38.49, 1:36.86, (1:29.81), 1:37.09, (1:48.30), 1:36.11, 1:34.63 = 1:37.16


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 22, 2011)

*Sees last post is by MTGjumper*,

*Thinks the post will be about a sub11 avg of 12 on sq-1*


----------



## emolover (Jul 22, 2011)

12:39.16 foot solve!!! What cube should I use for this? I used a rubiks brand.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> 12:39.16 foot solve!!! What cube should I use for this? I used a rubiks brand.


 
FII's are pretty good for feet.


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2011)

wat wat wat
best avg5: 9.80 (σ = 0.61)
(9.03), 10.64, 9.50, (10.73), 9.25

best avg12: 10.31 (σ = 0.54)
9.87, 9.30, 10.67, 10.78, 10.83, 10.34, 10.83, 10.35, (12.18), (9.03), 10.64, 9.50,

best avg100: 10.99 (σ = 1.02)


Spoiler



10.25, 8.70, 11.58, 10.51, 12.61, 11.63, 10.76, 9.31, 11.86, 10.04, 11.01, 10.51, 11.90, 10.85, 10.44, 10.21, 10.06, 11.13, 10.47, (8.34), 11.29, 10.17, 12.86, 12.46, 11.69, 11.35, 12.46, 12.45, 10.14, 10.66, 10.28, 9.58, 12.64, 10.74, 11.90, 11.40, 11.24, 10.05, 10.89, 11.78, 10.35, 13.04, 10.41, 11.21, 13.44, 12.00, 11.33, 12.94, 10.57, 11.18, 12.26, 11.68, 11.01, 11.27, 11.77, 9.96, 10.38, 12.33, 10.87, 9.30, 10.26, 12.02, 10.61, 12.52, 10.36, 11.49, 12.58, 11.14, 13.14, 10.87, 11.02, 8.74, 12.04, 10.60, 10.36, 10.18, 11.34, 10.49, 11.38, 11.74, 9.87, 9.30, 10.67, 10.78, 10.83, 10.34, 10.83, 10.35, 12.18, 9.03, 10.64, 9.50, 10.73, 9.25, 10.68, (13.83), 11.40, 10.50, 10.95, 9.41



number of times: 164/164
session avg: 11.19 (σ = 1.01)


Spoiler



13.31, 11.76, 11.12, 10.03, 11.59, 11.57, 12.02, 11.42, 10.90, 11.62, 12.00, 11.03, (14.07), 10.94, 11.98, 10.22, 10.98, 9.84, 10.68, 10.70, 10.76, 10.50, 11.50, 10.82, 11.73, 11.78, 12.61, 13.00, 12.79, 11.82, 11.10, 12.10, 10.44, 11.26, 11.69, 12.38, 10.26, 11.61, 12.37, 11.66, 12.41, 9.89, 11.93, 10.76, 13.41, 11.40, 12.54, 11.95, 11.39, 9.97, 12.72, 12.75, 10.34, 10.71, 10.43, 11.22, 12.94, 12.61, 11.31, 11.32, 12.21, 10.25, 8.70, 11.58, 10.51, 12.61, 11.63, 10.76, 9.31, 11.86, 10.04, 11.01, 10.51, 11.90, 10.85, 10.44, 10.21, 10.06, 11.13, 10.47, (8.34), 11.29, 10.17, 12.86, 12.46, 11.69, 11.35, 12.46, 12.45, 10.14, 10.66, 10.28, 9.58, 12.64, 10.74, 11.90, 11.40, 11.24, 10.05, 10.89, 11.78, 10.35, 13.04, 10.41, 11.21, 13.44, 12.00, 11.33, 12.94, 10.57, 11.18, 12.26, 11.68, 11.01, 11.27, 11.77, 9.96, 10.38, 12.33, 10.87, 9.30, 10.26, 12.02, 10.61, 12.52, 10.36, 11.49, 12.58, 11.14, 13.14, 10.87, 11.02, 8.74, 12.04, 10.60, 10.36, 10.18, 11.34, 10.49, 11.38, 11.74, 9.87, 9.30, 10.67, 10.78, 10.83, 10.34, 10.83, 10.35, 12.18, 9.03, 10.64, 9.50, 10.73, 9.25, 10.68, 13.83, 11.40, 10.50, 10.95, 9.41, 10.27, 10.52, 10.54p


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 22, 2011)

God, I hate my life. 9.63, 8.56, 8.73, 12.38, 13.64 = 10.25


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 22, 2011)

Zhanchi

9.14, 9.98, 10.29, (6.93), 7.78, 10.05, 9.26, 8.74, (10.96), 10.19, 9.38, 10.28 = 9.51

4. (6.93) F2 R' U D2 L R' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U D2 B2 U' R F' D' F' U2 F L' R D2


Spoiler



z2 R U' R' U' [4|4]
z' U R' U2 R U [5|9]
x2 R' F' U F [4|13]
R' U R' U' R U R U' [8|21]
z' U R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' [11|32]
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U [15|47]



5. 7.78 U2 F' B2 D L B' U R' L F2 R' L D2 L2 D2 U' B D2 L' F' L' R U2 R' L 


Spoiler



z2 y' R' U R' L2 z' U R' U2 R U [9|9]
x' R2 U R' U [4|13]
R U' R U R' U R U' [8|21]
R U R U' R' U R U' [8|29]
z' U f R U R' U' f' [7|36]
U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 [13|49]


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 23, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> God, I hate my life. 9.63, 8.56, 8.73, 12.38, 13.64 = 10.25


 
Argh, so close! D:


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2011)

qcube grey 3x3 2:45.297

edit: 2:50.776 on video

edit2: 2:24.047 pll skip I think.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 23, 2011)

You have a long way to go, I have a sub-40 avg12 on qcube-grey


----------



## Julian (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay, 17.89 skype teambld.

R D' L U2 F' R2 B' L R' D' L' F B2 D2 B' D2 R U2 L' U' D' B2 R D F


Spoiler



z spin twice (z y2)
R2 D U R
spin left, left block(y' L' U L)
U' spin left, right back block (U' y' R' U R)
U' spin left, double sledge (U' y' R' F R F' R' F R F')
U spin left, edge to front (U y' F' R U R' U' R' F R)
U2 square front (U2 r U2 R U R' U r)
U L-perm U2 (U R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R2)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2011)

qqwref said:


> You have a long way to go, I have a sub-40 avg12 on qcube-grey



lol

my strategy is rubbish, I just try each piece in every place one by one and see if anything turns not-grey

also something else I thought of, what about making a version of qcube where you have to solve it into a checker pattern?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> my strategy is rubbish, I just try each piece in every place one by one and see if anything turns not-grey


 
sounds kinda similar to how I solve mirror blocks


----------



## Julian (Jul 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> lol
> 
> my strategy is rubbish, I just try each piece in every place one by one and see if anything turns not-grey
> 
> also something else I thought of, what about making a version of qcube where you have to solve it into a checker pattern?


Couldn't you just solve it normally, and then M2S2E2?


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 23, 2011)

Sub 15 pyraminx. I know its not much but still ..


----------



## qqwref (Jul 23, 2011)

Julian said:


> Couldn't you just solve it normally, and then M2S2E2?


Exactly this... I don't really see the point of having someone solve into an easy pattern.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 23, 2011)

3x3:
10.71, 12.27, (14.86), 11.41, (9.81[PLL skip]) = 11.46
12.50, 12.84, 11.12, (14.98), 12.79, 10.71, 12.27, 14.86, 11.41, (9.81[PLL skip]), 14.15, 11.83 = 12.45


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 23, 2011)

10.31
Tperm at ~7
D:< there wasn't even an AUF.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 23, 2011)

First day with a clock, 28.02 avg5 and 35.04 avg12. I don't think I'll be sub 18 by Nationals though. 

...and a 14.13 avg5 with my new zhanchi. Finally, I found a cube that could be better than my Ultimate Guhong.

13.22, 14.76, (15.81), 14.39, (12.79) = 14.13


----------



## Escher (Jul 23, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Exactly this... I don't really see the point of having someone solve into an easy pattern.


 
Could set it so that if the cube passes through solved state then the solve is stopped and DNFed?


----------



## Julian (Jul 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> Could set it so that if the cube passes through solved state then the solve is stopped and DNFed?


Wouldn't work. They could solve it normally until it is one turn away from the solved state, and cancel into M2S2E2.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 23, 2011)

2x2 pb average of 5 - 4.16!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 23, 2011)

Hehe, Oh pb single: 27.75 5 seconds faster than old PB, and only on the second try for a few months!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 23, 2011)

New lucky PB of 16.71. PLL Skip. Still nice though, beats my other lucky one by 0.8.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> Could set it so that if the cube passes through solved state then the solve is stopped and DNFed?


 
The trick then becomes "add a D2 after finishing F2L, make sure to AUF to a U2 away, and then apply M2 y M2 at the end".


----------



## emolover (Jul 23, 2011)

1:57.82 5x5 solve!


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

3x3 PB

10.53 scramble: B' U B L' D' U L U2 B F2 D' F2 R L' D R B R2 D B' L D2 B U2 R'


----------



## JackJ (Jul 23, 2011)

ABOUT TIME!

Average of 12: 14.62


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.62
1. 13.00 D2 B U2 R' F U' R B2 U' B2 F2 L' D L2 U2 B L' D F2 R' U' L R2 U' F 
2. 15.92 D2 F' R U R L2 D R2 L2 B2 L' F B L2 R' D' U2 R L' B F2 U2 F' U R 
3. 14.71 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 D F2 D2 B' U2 D F B2 L R2 B D' B2 R2 D2 R' L' D' R2 B2 
4. 13.94 U' D R' D' U2 B R D' R' F' L2 R' U' F R' U' F' L' D U F' R' F' L2 B2 
5. 14.59 U R D2 U R2 F' R2 B' F D L2 D B' R U L' F2 U F R D2 U2 F L D' 
6. 13.68 D' R2 B2 U' D' L2 B F2 U2 D2 L D' U' L B R D' B2 L B' D F2 B' R2 U 
7. 13.95 F2 R' D' B' R F' B2 L' F' U2 B L2 F2 L' B D2 R' U' D L B R D' U' F 
8. (20.03) F2 B U B L2 F U' F2 R F R' F2 B R' U L2 B U' L R2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 
9. (12.10) L2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 B' F' L F' L R B F' U D2 F U' F' U2 F' L R F2 L 
10. 15.03 L2 U' F2 B2 D F2 D' L' R2 U B2 F R' L U' D' B2 F U D R' U R' U D 
11. 18.36 F R B' U' F D L2 R2 D' L D' L2 D2 L2 U' R U' R B2 L2 D' F2 R' B2 U 
12. 13.06 B2 F D2 R B' R2 F B U R2 L B' L2 B U2 L U B D' F R' F2 B' R2 D2



BTW check out the 12.10 scramble.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 24, 2011)

New 7x7 PB: 6:17.94

Scramble: 3B2 2D 2L 3L2 3R' B 3L D2 3U2 2U' R 2B2 D' 2D 3D 3U2 2U' U' R B' 3L2 2R 3D B' L' 3F2 U 3B2 3D' 3U B L 2L 3R 3D' L2 3U L2 3R2 2F 3L' 2B2 3L R F2 D B2 3B2 F2 3L' R' B2 2B2 3B 3F' F2 U B 3L 2U 3L2 3R' F L' 3L R 3F 2L' R B 3U' 2U U2 3F' 3D' 3U' U 2F2 R' D' F' 2L2 3L2 2F2 2R2 3B' L2 D2 3D' 2U' U 3B 2D 3D2 3F 2F' D' B' 2R2 3D


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 24, 2011)

4x4: 2:05.58

D' R' F2 B2 Fw' D L Uw' B R2 Uw' D2 F' B2 Uw2 Rw F2 D2 Uw' F' Uw' Rw B L' R2 Rw U' D Uw Rw Fw' U' B2 L' F2 B2 R' B D2 B2 

Just started doing 4x4.


----------



## chris w (Jul 24, 2011)

first 4x4 avg12 in a while and its a pb: 1:05.38[pp], (52.16), 1:05.10[op], 1:06.45[dp], 1:09.30[op], 59.48[op], 1:13.79[op+pop], 1:23.57[op+2pops], 1:02.68[pp], (1:29.79[op+pop]), 57.67[op], 1:07.26 = 1:07.07 
could have been so much quicker but parity... :/


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2011)

I solved a 12x12x12 cube on qCube.

Why's this a big deal? Because you can get through the centers of all cubes up to 11x11x11 without changing your handshift - but all larger cubes require handshifting (and a LOT of it). Although keyboard sims that can handle cubes of this size have been around for a while (I guess jfly was the first?) I think it's likely that this is the largest cube ever solved on a keyboard sim.

Although I wasn't specifically going for speed, I did end up beating the UWR (which was 26:26 on a mouse sim), which is awesome. The time was 21:04.365, with 3511 moves recorded and a tps of 2.78.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 24, 2011)

New PB stuff. I'm not sure the Avg5 is actually PB, but I can't remember my other one so I'm just going to claim this one now. Beat my Avg12 by 0.03. Stupid counting 16...

Best average of 5: 13.72
4-8 - 14.01 13.69 (13.03) (15.70) 13.47

Best average of 12: 14.96
1-12 - 14.91 15.28 (17.42) 14.01 13.69 (13.03) 15.70 13.47 16.56 14.74 15.52 15.73

1. 14.91 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D' U' B2 R F D B2 R F L2 D' U2 R' D
2. 15.28 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U L' F' U R L F2 L' D' L F' D'
3. 17.42 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' L' B D2 F' U R L B' L B U'
4. 14.01 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U F2 D F2 R2 F U' L2 D B U2 R' L' D' F2 U2
5. 13.69 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 L2 F U2 F' L B F2 L' B2 R' D2
6. 13.03 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D' R' F2 D' U2 B D' U R' F' L U'
7. 15.70 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U L' F' R' B L U B' L2 U' F'
8. 13.47 R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F R' D' B' L' U2 B R U' F' U
9. 16.56 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 F' R U B' D L2 D B' D2 R2 D'
10. 14.74 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' R' F' D2 U' B' D B U2 F
11. 15.52 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 R U2 F R2 L2 U B F U L' D
12. 15.73 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B R F' R D B F U' L' F2 D


----------



## Florian (Jul 24, 2011)

1:41.03 Lw Rw B2 D F B2 D L' Uw' B2 Lw Uw' Lw2 Rw' Fw' Rw' B' Dw' D2 R' F2 Fw' L' B2 Lw' R2 Dw2 L' Dw Fw' R F2 Fw L' Dw2 Fw2 U Uw2 Bw' U Lw2 D F2 Rw2 U' Uw Rw Uw B' Lw2 Rw' Dw R2 U' Lw R2 D F2 Bw D

5x5 PB


----------



## JyH (Jul 24, 2011)

Finally.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.99
1. 13.13 R' B2 R U L2 R' B2 R' D B2 L' R2 U2 R B' L' U D L' R2 B2 L2 F L' F'
2. 15.71 L' U' L U2 L2 U2 F B R D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D' F' L' U B F L2 B'
3. 13.95 R B' U' R2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' B' D2 U2 R2 L D' L D U' F' D' R' L D B
4. (11.93) D U' R' B R2 D2 R2 L F' U2 L2 D B L2 U F' B U' R' L2 D2 U B U' D
5. 14.09 D F U2 F B2 D' B U' F2 D' B L2 B D' B' L F L R' F2 U2 L R' B2 R
6. 15.28+ U2 R' U R' L B D2 R' F2 U' F2 B2 D' B L D2 U2 L R' U D' L2 F U' R'
7. 14.29 L' B2 R2 U' D F' B2 U2 F U' D2 B' L F' B' D B' D' R' U D2 R2 L' D F2
8. 16.18 R' U2 L' R F2 R D B2 R2 D L2 D2 F' L2 R D' R2 L' D' U2 B' L2 U L2 B2
9. 15.99 U2 R' U L' F' R D2 B2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U D B U B'
10. 16.43 F2 R L' B' F2 L' F' U' R B D U2 R F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U' L U' R
11. 14.85 L B' R' D' F D' L' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B' D2 R F2 U D' B D' L R B' U'
12. (17.50) U2 R2 U F U D2 L R2 F U' B U' F2 R' B' D2 U B' D R D U R2 D' U



One of the scrambles had a really easy x-cross, can't remember which one. Phew, +2 almost messed up everything.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2011)

13x13x13 cube in 25:45.244  I'm on a roll - I think the previous record was about 33.5 minutes, with a mouse sim of course, and unless I'm mistaken, this was also the largest cube I've ever held the record on (so if I keep going I'll be breaking new ground for me). I think I'll keep going up one cube at a time (slowly, since they take a while each) until I get to 20x20x20. I really don't wanna solve the 20x20x20 again without being pretty sure of getting the UWR on it, but I DO want to solve it again. It's been a while (more than four years!!!!!) since my last solve.

Holy ****, four years. That kind of blows my mind.

Anyway, some little details on this solve: 4401 moves @ 2.85 tps. And I used Chrome for this attempt (same as for 12x12x12) since it's more stable and faster, even though I normally use Firefox for general browsing stuff.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 24, 2011)

12.99 nl single! 

B' U2 B2 L2 B' D F' R F' B' D R' L2 B' D B2 R U B2 R2 F2 U2 D' F' B2

Can't reconstruct, but definitely did white cross and had R U R' U' M' U R U' r' OLL then Ucw PLL.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 24, 2011)

9.93, first ever sub10 :tu
R L' B' L' F' L2 F2 L R F2 L2 R F' L' F2 B D' B D F' B2 U' B R2 D' (w on top, g on front)
I'll try to reconstruct. It had the f R U R' U' f' OLL and a PLL skip, U'.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 24, 2011)

My 9.93 PB single:
R L' B' L' F' L2 F2 L R F2 L2 R F' L' F2 B D' B D F' B2 U' B R2 D' (W on top, G in front)

x2 y L F R2 U2 B2
y U R U' R' U' R U2 R' y U R U' R'
y2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
y' U' R U' R2 U R
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U2 f R U R' U' f'
U'


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Because you can get through the centers of all cubes up to 11x11x11 without changing your handshift


 
Woah, what? Can you explain this one for me, please? Handshifts are the main reason I haven't practiced bigcube sims, because I dislike handshifts so much


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Woah, what? Can you explain this one for me, please? Handshifts are the main reason I haven't practiced bigcube sims, because I dislike handshifts so much


So basically, the way I do centers, my right and left hands are shifted in some amount, and nothing else is (so U, F, B, D are always outer layer turns). Now, to solve the centers, you have to be able to turn every layer. So out of your 4 shifted slices (R, r, L, and l) you have to cover all of the layers in the puzzle. 4x4 and 5x5 have 2 layers; 6x6 and 7x7 have 3; 8x8 and 9x9 have 4; 10x10 and 11x11 have 5; and so on. The 10x10 and 11x11 are at the very limit of no-handshifting because you can use something like U/F/B/D=1, R=2, r=3, L=4, l=5. Anything bigger than that and you have to change your handshift during the centers, because there aren't enough customizable slices to be able to handle the 6+ different slices in the puzzle.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 24, 2011)

First ever sub-10! 

8.53 seconds! 
...It was a lucky solve, though, with an extremely easy first block (I used Roux)... R2 U' B2 F R B' L2 B R B2 R' F U L2 F R B2 U F2 U F U2 F' D' U
My non-lucky personal best is 10.08 seconds (D' F D' B F D L B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' D' L' F2 R2 L D' R2 D R' B2 F2 U'), so I've yet to get a "proper" sub-10, but still... I'm quite happy finally having a sub-10 under my belt. :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 25, 2011)

8.48 NL. Wtf.

R2 U' B L2 U2 D2 R' D' F' U D2 L R D' L D2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R L2 U2 R2

XCross-z2 R' D' R' D (4/4)
2nd F2L pair- y U2 R U *R'* (4/8)
3rd F2L pair-*R'* U2 R U R' U' R (6/14)
4th F2L pair-U' L' U2 L2 U L2 U L (8/22)
OLL- U r U R' U' r' F R F' (8/30)
PLL- U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 (14/44)

44/8.48 = 5.18 TPS.

Along with a 12.07 AO12. Bolded is 11.18 Ao5.

Average of 12: 12.07
*10.01, 13.21, (14.92), 10.31, (9.65),* 13.08, 12.67, 13.31, 13.40, 15.79, 10.09, 8.48

All NL but the 8. Lol. Somehow I lookahead'd pro.

Stupid G. This is my 2nd best solve ever.


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 25, 2011)

First ever sub-16 average of 12, solves 6-10 were 14.44 average of 5 which is also pb
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.57
Standard Deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 13.00
Worst Time: 17.85
Individual Times:
1.	16.66	U2 R' D' U2 B' U' R2 B U' L' B F' L2 R F2 D' R D U' L' R F' D2 F2 L
2.	17.77	L' R' F R2 U' R2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 D L' R2 B2 F L' R2 D' U2 B D' B' U2 B2
3.	14.65	D' B D U B' L F2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' U2 F' D R2 D' F R' U2 R' U2 L' R' U'
4.	17.85	B F' L D B R B F L R' D2 U' B' F' R2 D' F2 D F' L R B2 F' D' U2
5.	17.34	B2 F2 L F' R' U2 F' U B' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D F D U2 L' R2 B' U F2
6.	13.57	R' F U2 B D2 U' B F2 R2 B F L' B L R2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 F2 L B' F2 U
7.	13.83	D B' F L2 F L R2 B' U B' F' L2 B' F L F D L2 R' D2 U L' R' F2 R
8.	13.74	D' B' F' U2 R' D2 U' B2 D U2 B2 D2 F D2 U L R2 B2 F2 L2 R' B D U2 B'
9.	16.62	B R U2 B' L F' L B2 L2 R D U2 F D' B F' L B F2 L B' F2 L' R2 F'
10.	15.76	L F' L' B2 F' R' B' F2 L2 F' U' F' L' R' B' F2 D' U L R' D2 F2 D2 F' D2
11.	13.00	D2 U2 L R' B' F2 D' B' D2 U B F U' L R F2 L' R B2 U B2 F R2 B2 U'
12.	16.03	L D2 U2 R' F' L B' F2 R' U R2 B2 F2 L' R2 D' F L2 B F U R' U2 L' U


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2011)

14x14x14 sim in 31:07.131 (5136 moves at 2.75 tps) 

Previous record was 46:39 afaik (by Richard Carr). This is my first time solving this particular cube, keyboard sim or not. Funny enough, he used only 2528 moves; I do tend to waste a lot of moves looking for pieces though, and I don't think he did that. There is still plenty of room for improvement, although I don't plan on doing a lot of solves on this. Right now I'm just working through all the cubes from 12 through 20


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol full step 9.27

L2 F' R' D2 R' B2 D' U' L' B R2 L U B2 D' L B2 R' B' D' L2 B' L2 U2 L


Spoiler



y'R'FR
UR'U'RUR'U2R
y'R'U'RL'UL
R'URUR'URU'R'UR
URU'R'URU'R'
L'U2LUL'UL
M'U'M2U'M2U'M'U2M2U2




Edit: 12.47 RA avg 12! Finally beat my PB!!


Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.47
1. 11.30 R' B' R U' B' D2 U B' R' U L' F2 R D F2 U D' R' L D' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 
2. 11.26 L R F2 U2 R' F D2 B' U R U2 L' U2 D L D2 L2 F' B L2 F R2 U' B' U 
3. (17.18) F' D' F' B2 L' D' U R2 F R' B2 D' U R2 U D R' L B2 L F L' D2 R' L2 
4. 14.82 L D' R2 L U L2 D R2 B' R B F' L' U' R' B2 U' B2 F D2 L2 R' D2 R' U2 
5. 14.07 B' L B2 F2 U2 B R U2 R B2 U2 R' D' R' D' B' F' D2 R B' D2 L' U2 R F2 
6. 12.80 R' B2 F' R' D' R2 U D B' F' D B L2 R2 F' R F R2 U F B2 D' R' D' B2 
7. 10.96 D2 L D' B L F2 D' B D2 B R2 B' D2 L U2 R2 U' L' D2 L' B2 D' U2 B L ( G(c) pretty happy about it (begining of 12.06 average 5))
8. 12.33 F' D2 F2 B' U' B D2 U L2 U' R' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' L2 U L U ( PLL skip I think)
9. 11.52 F L U' B2 D2 U F2 R L D' B' R' B L2 U2 L D2 B R2 B2 F' L B' F' L2 
10. 13.27 B2 L F' R F R B F2 D U2 B R' U R2 B2 R' U' D' L2 F' B' D L2 D L' 
11. 12.33 U D' L B U2 F' L2 R' B2 D2 F' U2 F L U F U2 F2 R B2 L2 U' D' L F 
12. (10.22) L2 F' D' B2 U2 D B2 L2 R' F' B D' B' L' R U F2 L2 U2 F L' F' B D2 B2 ( PLL skip saves the day!)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm coming after you Simon 
1:43.63, 1:39.85, 1:35.44, 1:49.42, 1:39.37, (1:34.83), 1:39.37, 1:37.87, 1:47.57, 1:43.47, (1:54.46), 1:37.57 = *1:41.36*
1:35.44, (1:49.42), 1:39.37, (1:34.83), 1:39.37 = *1:38.06*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2011)

Was worried you were talking about sq1 

Amazingly, despite my V5 being 1.5 years old, it is still not broken in. I suppose you'll be able to see this at the comp. I might borrow someone else's and see if I can do better, considering I average ~1:20 for reduction (including parity) but ~1:40 for the entire solve.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 25, 2011)

Average: 16.31 

Individual Times: 16.60, 15.44, (14.52), 16.76, 16.41, 16.93, 15.67, (20.41), 15.13, 17.58, 16.01, 16.52

average of 5 and 12 records


----------



## whauk (Jul 25, 2011)

OH nonlucky 8.21
R L' F2 D F R' B2 R' B' L2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 R L B' U L D B F D2 B'
x-cross, free pair, r U' r U2 R' F R U2 R2 F for LL
cant get the reconstruction done...


----------



## JackJ (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes! 13.71 avg5, former PB was 13.94

Average of 5: 13.71
1. 15.82 B R L' F R2 B L' B2 F U F B' R2 F2 L' B2 D L2 F D2 U' B2 L B L 
2. 12.82 U2 R L' B L U F2 R2 L' F2 D F2 B L2 U B' D' R' U D B2 R2 B' R' L' 
3. (16.08) D' R D2 F2 D' F U L R' F' B2 U2 L' U' B L' B D R' U B' R2 U' D F 
4. 12.50 F' R' F B2 U' B' R2 U R B' U B U L U' F' D' U' R2 D L' F' B R F' 
5. (12.46) D2 F B U F2 R2 L2 F2 B' L R' D' F' B2 L R D R' D2 L2 B F U' B' F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 14x14x14 sim in 31:07.131 (5136 moves at 2.75 tps)
> 
> Previous record was 46:39 afaik (by Richard Carr). This is my first time solving this particular cube, keyboard sim or not. Funny enough, he used only 2528 moves; I do tend to waste a lot of moves looking for pieces though, and I don't think he did that. There is still plenty of room for improvement, although I don't plan on doing a lot of solves on this. Right now I'm just working through all the cubes from 12 through 20



Please record your 15x15x15 solve which you will do very soon.
Edit: Also do you think that sub 1 hour 20x20 is possible?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Edit: Also do you think that sub 1 hour 20x20 is possible?


It should be humanly possible, but I don't think I will do it this time around.

Should the 15x15x15 be sped up? How much?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, my competition sq1 has started popping ridiculously, so I bit the bullet and did a big session with my new sq1. It's still not fully broken in, but it's getting there now.

Cubes Solved: 206/206
Average: 14.25
Standard Deviation: 2.68
Best Time: 7.76
Worst Time: 20.55
Individual Times: 16.99, 18.17, 13.41, 18.52, 17.84, 15.38, 15.28, 13.21, 13.64, 13.54, 16.73, 14.55, 12.79, 9.07, 20.33, 12.52, 12.86, 18.11, 16.97, 11.62, 15.80, 16.84, 16.99, 11.67, 13.85, 17.30, 13.54, 12.98, 17.98, 15.94, 13.70, 14.76, 13.64, 14.69, 10.86, 17.26, 10.09, 14.88, 16.39, 18.54, 17.11, 14.00, 9.60, 11.10, 17.77, 16.61, 12.26, 14.69, 12.84, 14.70, 14.99, 14.03, 16.66, 9.08, 13.18, 16.89, 16.80, 12.31, 18.96, 16.46, 13.61, 18.30, 17.28, 17.80, 12.20, 16.57, 13.61, 12.82, 11.67, 12.49, 13.30, 9.22, 14.79, 12.38, 13.38, 17.02, 18.39, 9.19, 16.68, 12.54, 17.76, 13.42, 16.02, 14.96, 18.40, (20.55), 12.75, 8.30, 15.59, 13.87, 16.02, 16.43, 15.90, 15.90, 10.48, 15.42, 12.15, 16.67, 12.51, 13.78, 9.60, 13.57, 18.42, 11.40, 13.88, 19.84, 13.83, 15.70, 14.49, 16.81, 13.61, 12.54, 14.53, 10.95, 11.73, 13.40, 15.42, 12.20, 10.40, 15.36, 14.05, 14.45, 11.16, 13.21, 8.48, 15.92, 16.37, 14.64, 12.48, 14.98, 14.22, 13.29, 14.28, 9.87, 17.75, 16.75, 14.11, 12.27, 9.96, 16.74, 11.75, 14.15, 18.42, 16.36, 13.49, 9.17, 12.08, 14.11, 13.97, 11.26, 13.14, 14.24, 17.40, 12.13, 14.85, 11.73, 11.73, 12.25, 14.34, 13.90, 10.28, 8.93, 13.59, 19.15, 15.54, 15.75, 14.57, 20.15, 10.96, 13.51, 11.71, 12.12, 8.38, 16.84, 18.19, 9.11, 15.55, 14.20, 14.70, 15.23, 18.86, 14.90, 10.89, (7.76), 10.56, 16.41, 16.13, 16.62, 13.38, 17.17, 12.84, 12.77, 17.11, 13.71, 17.54, 14.43, 9.91, 12.73, 14.43, 14.14, 13.18, 12.02, 14.72, 17.38, 14.38, 11.06

16 sub-10s 

10.95, 11.73, 13.40, (15.42), 12.20, 10.40, 15.36, 14.05, 14.45, 11.16, 13.21, (8.48) = 12.69
10.96, (13.51), 11.71, 12.12, (8.38) = 11.60

This will have to be the cube I'll use at Guildford. Now let's hope these blisters go down...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 25, 2011)

(1:48.86), 1:42.94, 1:33.57, 1:41.44, 1:36.05, 1:41.09, 1:33.49, 1:34.77, 1:46.33, (1:33.24), 1:34.31, 1:37.06 = *1:38.11*
1:33.49, 1:34.77, (1:46.33), (1:33.24), 1:34.31 = *1:34.19*
Still waiting for a sub 1:30 
Yes I failed to roll somehow


----------



## Hershey (Jul 25, 2011)

*LOL.*

4x4 PB 

Average of 5: 1:32.69
1. 1:32.18 R L B' F' L F2 f2 D2 u' r B' U2 f' L f F2 B R2 r' u2 r' L' D r F B' U f2 U2 D2 f' L2 B2 F L2 u' f' u r2 F' 

2. (1:20.11) L' u U B' U f D2 r R2 u2 F B' L2 F2 u' R F D2 F L2 r2 U' L2 B U f2 R r' F L B f2 L B2 R B R' B r' u' 

3. 1:34.29 L2 B' F u R u D R B' F' f' R' B F u2 r2 f2 U' D2 F' r2 B F2 D F2 u' r B' U2 F L D f' D2 u2 R' D F2 L2 U2 

4. (1:46.04) L' u2 U' F' D f B2 U B r D2 U2 F2 L' u' f2 r' D2 L R F L' r' B' r D2 L U2 u2 B' r2 L2 B' F U' D' r f2 U2 L 

5. 1:31.61 f' R2 D2 B2 U f u2 R' L2 r2 F' f2 U' D F u2 f r2 L2 R B' u' R r2 L B' R2 u D L2 R' U2 B L r2 U2 r' L U' r'


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2011)

10x10x10 sim in 9:39.454... Michal has 8:36 (!?) but it's nice to be sub-10.
EDIT: Improved to 9:17.331.
EDIT: LOLOLOL, improved to 8:25.377 (2034 moves at 4.02 tps).

EDIT: And 11x11x11 in 12:00.873. I want sub-11


----------



## qqwref (Jul 26, 2011)

Marathon of 42 5x5x5s in a row (on the sim) in 41:48.497 

I'm happy to get under a minute per cube - that was my goal but I was skirting it really close at some points (in fact I think I was a bit over it a few times). The total movecount is 12848 at 5.12 tps. (About 306 moves per cube.)

I think I'm gonna rest my hands now...


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Marathon of 42 5x5x5s in a row (on the sim) in 41:48.497
> 
> I'm happy to get under a minute per cube - that was my goal but I was skirting it really close at some points (in fact I think I was a bit over it a few times). The total movecount is 12848 at 5.12 tps. (About 306 moves per cube.)
> 
> I think I'm gonna rest my hands now...


 
whaaaaaaa


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 26, 2011)

2.03, 2.46, 1.94, 2.43, 1.75, 2.46, 2.38, (1.66), 2.38, (2.77), 2.44, 2.11 = 2.24 2x2 average of 12
Not PB, but this is possibly the first time I have ever had an entirely sub-3 average of 12.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> It should be humanly possible, but I don't think I will do it this time around.
> 
> Should the 15x15x15 be sped up? How much?


 
min{x in N} | 10:00 - time/x |


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 26, 2011)

12.41 RA of 12! 9.06 NL single !
beat PB by 0.06 


Spoiler



1. 10.89 L2 R' U2 D2 F' D B' F2 D2 L2 U' R' L' D R2 F' B2 L U' R' D' B2 F' U2 B (PLL skip)
2. (9.06) B' L D2 U2 B' D B' F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R L2 D2 R' U2 
3. 13.35 D F2 D' B F D' R L F' B2 L2 U2 B' L2 R' U2 B F2 R2 D F2 B' D2 R L2 
4. 12.37 D' F' L R2 B' L' D' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' D' R2 F2 U2 R' B F2 L' R' U' L2 U 
5. (15.35) F2 D2 U F' B2 R2 D B U2 L' U2 F' L2 B' D' U2 B D U F' L' D2 R2 B' L2 
6. 11.07 L2 U B' F2 U F' D L' U2 B2 L2 F B2 R D B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L B2 
7. 11.18 B D R U2 L2 B2 D B D' L2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 B' D2 F2 D' U' R2 L' D L F2 
8. 14.31 F' U F2 U2 D2 L' B' F2 D L F2 D2 B U' B2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 R' U2 F B' 
9. 14.62 U2 F' B2 R2 B' L B' U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B D' F' D' L2 U' D' L' B2 R U' D' 
10. 11.75 F' L U' F D2 L' D' R2 B' D2 U L2 R' D B2 U' R2 U2 R L' B2 F D L D2 
11. 12.17 F2 L2 D2 L' B' F2 D' B D L' R' F2 U' B' D F D L B' R F2 B U2 F2 R' 
12. 12.44 R U' R2 F' D U2 B F' D2 U B2 L2 U L2 R' F' L2 R2 D L' U' R' B L R'


and 11.70 avg 5. Not PB but fast for me


Spoiler



1. 12.65 L R' F R' D' L U2 R L' B D' F L D2 L2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 D' R' L' U2 L 
2. 11.54 U2 D2 F' R' B R2 L' U B F L R' B2 F L' F D2 R D B2 F' D' L' F2 U' 
3. (16.31) R' L F2 B D' L2 D R' L D B F2 R U' L' B' U' B D' R' U' D L F' U2 
4. 10.89 L2 R' U2 D2 F' D B' F2 D2 L2 U' R' L' D R2 F' B2 L U' R' D' B2 F' U2 B (PLL skip)
5. (9.06) B' L D2 U2 B' D B' F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R L2 D2 R' U2



Edit: wooohhoooo 3.17 2x2 average of 12 using Guimond(mostly)!!!beat PB by 0.05. I'm excited about sub 3.2 though


Spoiler



1. 3.10 R' F R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
2. 2.94 F' R' U2 F U' F R' F2 U R2 U' 
3. 3.46 R2 U' F2 R2 U R F2 U' F' R2 U' 
4. (4.80) F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R U' R U' 
5. 4.45 U F' R U R2 U R' U' F2 R' U' 
6. 2.96 F' U F2 U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 U' 
7. 2.27 F' R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U' 
8. 2.86 R U2 F2 U2 F R' U R' U' R' U' ortega
9. 2.67 R U' F' R F' U F2 R2 U' R U' 
10. 3.76 F U F2 R2 U R F R2 F2 R2 U' 
11. 3.26 F' U R' F U' R' F' R U R' U' 
12. (1.88) U2 F R F R' U' F2 R F R U' (separation skip)


solves 5-9 are a 2.83 avg 5


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 26, 2011)

(9.43), 12.57, 11.90, 11.82, 9.98, 12.71, 12.74, 11.55, (13.85), 13.29, 11.24, 13.27 = *12.11*
(9.43), (12.57), 11.90, 11.82, 9.98 = *11.23*
All NL


Spoiler



1. (9.43) U' L' F R U2 F' D' L' F' L R2 D B D U2 R' D U2 F D2 U' F B2 D R2 
2. 12.57 U D2 L B' D' B2 F' L2 U2 F B U' B' R2 F D B U2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D U2 
3. 11.90 U F2 D' F U B2 F2 U' F B U2 D F2 B' U2 L R' B' D2 R' L B' L D2 B 
4. 11.82 L2 D' B F L B' F' D' F' L' D' U R L2 F L' R2 D2 L F' D2 B' L F2 L2 
5. 9.98 U2 B2 L U2 F' B L2 F' R' D' F2 R L U' L2 B L2 F' R2 D U' R2 D2 R' D2 
6. 12.71 R2 L U' R' F2 R B2 L2 B' F' L2 R2 B2 F2 U R D R2 L2 B' L D2 R D2 U' 
7. 12.74 R2 L' F2 B' R' U2 D' R2 B R' F2 D L2 R2 U' B' R2 L' B U' R2 B' F' D R 
8. 11.55 R' L D2 L' F' D' R' B D' L' B2 D R' F' U2 R U' R' B L2 U' F D2 U F 
9. (13.85) L' F U R2 F2 U' R2 D B L R U R' F L' B' D' U F B2 R B2 D U R2 
10. 13.29 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U R' U' L D2 F2 L2 D' U2 F U R D' F L' D2 U' L U2 
11. 11.24 R' F' D F2 L D R' D' B' F R D R U B2 D' U2 R' L2 B' D' U2 B D B 
12. 13.27 B' D2 U' F2 R D R2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' D R2 L F L B' F L R2 U L B D'


----------



## Shortey (Jul 26, 2011)

5.65 D2 F D2 U2 F' L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 F' R L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 L D2 L2 

aw yeah subWR


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2011)

12.60, 14.43, 14.17, (16.02), 14.81, 15.63, 13.61, 15.61, 13.58, (11.44), 14.53, 15.03 = 14.40 avg12

CFOP >


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Marathon of 42 5x5x5s in a row (on the sim) in 41:48.497
> 
> I'm happy to get under a minute per cube - that was my goal but I was skirting it really close at some points (in fact I think I was a bit over it a few times). The total movecount is 12848 at 5.12 tps. (About 306 moves per cube.)
> 
> I think I'm gonna rest my hands now...


 
You do a lot of crazy things where I usually just say "Yeah but he's qq and he does that sort of thing."

This is a whole different level of insanity though.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 26, 2011)

10.84 average of 12. The 9.46 was an OLL skip. Solves 7-11 and 8-12 are 10.69 averages of 5.

1.	10.06	U' L U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L R2 D U' B' F U2 R B2 L U2 R2 B2 U B' F' D U
2.	10.88	L' F' U2 F' R' D2 L2 D' U F' U2 B' D2 B F' R' U L' R U' B2 F2 L R' U'
3.	11.33	F D' L' F' D2 U2 L' U' B2 F2 D' U2 R' U B U' F2 R2 D B F' L2 D2 U' B
4.	(9.46)	B' F2 D2 L R2 D B' F D' U L2 R U' B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F' U F2 D2 U2 R2
5.	(14.22)	R2 B' R2 D' U' R' U2 B' D B2 F2 U' R' B' U' F' U2 B U L' F2 L B2 L2 R'
6.	11.65	U2 B2 L2 R B2 D U B' L R2 U R B2 D R B2 F' L' R2 U2 L' D' U' B' F2
7.	10.56	L R' U' F' D' B' F D' U' L2 B' F D' U' R2 B2 F' L R2 F2 L2 B D' B F2
8.	10.43	R' D U' L' R F U' L2 R D' R' D U F R2 B' D B F' L F' R' F2 L2 D'
9.	11.09	R B2 F' D U' L D' U R' D U2 B' U L' B2 F D' U2 B U' B2 D U' F D2
10.	11.68	D2 L2 B' F D2 U2 L D' U L R' D2 F D' U F' L' B F' L F L2 R2 B2 L2
11.	10.15	L F2 U L' D' B' F L B F' R2 D U L' D' U L' R U2 B L R' D' U B'
12.	10.55	R' B' F2 U2 B' F U2 L' R' D2 U' B' F R' B' D U' R' D2 U2 F' D R' B2 F2


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2011)

55.75  last edges were stupid easy though.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> 55.75  last edges were stupid easy though.


 
Wtf
Wtf
Wtf
Wtf
Wtf

On video?


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 26, 2011)

UWR?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2011)

3.15 Master magic ao5

Same as Canadian NR 

EDIT: Now 3.12


----------



## emolover (Jul 26, 2011)

21:32.78 8x8 solve on Gabbasoft!

Suck on that qqwerf. lol

Should I use a different simulator?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> 21:32.78 8x8 solve on Gabbasoft!
> 
> Suck on that qqwerf. lol
> 
> Should I use a different simulator?


 
Yes.

You should either use Jfly or qcube.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

*Jaycee's PB Page!*​
2x2

3x3
10.51 / 13.43 / 14.32 / 16.14
4x4
50.78 / 55.70 / 59.69 / 
3x3 One-Handed

3x3 Blindfolded
1:45.29[48.92] / 2:17.97


~Jaycee


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

PB ao5 14.80, first sub-15 average!
(This is minus the best and worst time, like in competition.)

(14.75) - B2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U' F' D' R D2 R D' U2
14.86 - D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B2 U B' R' D' B' F2 R U B D L2
14.77 - D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 L D' R' U B F' U2 L D' L2 U'
(20.06) - L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F' R L' B' L' B2 L D' U2
14.78 - L2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L' R2 U' B' L2 D' F2 R D' B'


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow at all those close times :O


----------



## emolover (Jul 26, 2011)

3:59.38 2x2-5x5 relay! I am very happy for that PLL skip on the 4x4. I do my order 3x3 2x2 5x5 4x4.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha. 18.xy OH solve on TTW. VH for edge orientation, then one of the few ZBLLs I know. <3


----------



## JackJ (Jul 26, 2011)

Starting messing with roux for a bit. 18.37 single and a 24.45 average. My L6E was a little cfopy though.


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Sub 30 Single(s) PBs after on month of speedcubing : 28.22, 29.41!!!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2011)

7x7 PB single: 5:47.04

Centers: 3:11
Edges: 2:06
3x3: 30


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 26, 2011)

New Average of 12: 28.43

I finished cross+f2l at 12-15 seconds xD!


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2011)

lol i just fell over running up the stairs


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> lol i just fell over running up the stairs


 
Oh wow you're drunk. You cool person.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2011)

IM AS COLD AS ICE


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

New Magic PB of 2.70, first sub-3. PB before was 3.03. Also learned my last G-Perm, only the N-Perms are left then I know full PLL.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 27, 2011)

New PBs. Avg5, Avg12, and Avg50(somewhere in there). Couldn't be bothered to finish it up to 100. Done competition style. Slowly pushing towards sub15 universally... I totally screwed up in the beginning and the end though.

number of times: 75/75
best time: 10.68
worst time: 30.00

current avg5: 17.07 (σ = 1.62)
best avg5: 13.41 (σ = 1.31)

current avg12: 16.25 (σ = 1.88)
best avg12: 14.33 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 15.95 (σ = 1.90)
session mean: 16.24



Spoiler






Spoiler



1. 10.68 F' R' L U L2 U B L F' B R L D U B' F R' F2 U B' U2 D F2 L2 R





Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.41
1. 14.55 D2 B U L2 F' L F2 L' B R' D R' U' B2 F2 D' F R2 L D2 L2 F2 L F' R2 
2. (18.66) L B' L2 B' F2 D2 F D' L B D R D U2 L2 U F U2 F' R B2 U2 D B D' 
3. 11.98 R U2 F' B2 U2 R2 D' B' L' U' B F2 R L2 F2 D2 R L' D' F B2 R2 F U2 R' 
4. 13.69 F R U' F2 D2 U R' B D B2 D' F2 U L' D2 F R2 L' F2 R' L' D' F2 R B 
5. (10.68) F' R' L U L2 U B L F' B R L D U B' F R' F2 U B' U2 D F2 L2 R





Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.33
1. 12.60 F2 L' F L F D' R' D F2 D' B U B F2 U2 L F2 L2 U B2 R F L2 F2 D2 
2. 15.20 U R D2 R B U R B' D' L R F' L' U L' D B' R B R2 U D' F2 L' D 
3. 14.36 D B2 R U D B2 D F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U B2 F L2 D2 
4. 17.11 R B2 F' D U F' L' U2 L' R' U' L B F U F B2 D' L2 U B U2 B2 D' U 
5. 13.23 U' R B' U F' U2 F' L U B2 D' B' U' L2 F L2 F2 U' R2 F L2 F' D2 L' R' 
6. 14.52 U B' U' F B2 R' B2 U D2 R L F B' U2 D F' R' D F2 L B' R F D' U2 
7. 16.05 B R D2 R2 U F' B U' R' L' F R' U2 F' R2 U2 R U' B' U' F2 B2 L U2 B2 
8. 14.55 D2 B U L2 F' L F2 L' B R' D R' U' B2 F2 D' F R2 L D2 L2 F2 L F' R2 
9. (18.66) L B' L2 B' F2 D2 F D' L B D R D U2 L2 U F U2 F' R B2 U2 D B D' 
10. 11.98 R U2 F' B2 U2 R2 D' B' L' U' B F2 R L2 F2 D2 R L' D' F B2 R2 F U2 R' 
11. 13.69 F R U' F2 D2 U R' B D B2 D' F2 U L' D2 F R2 L' F2 R' L' D' F2 R B 
12. (10.68) F' R' L U L2 U B L F' B R L D U B' F R' F2 U B' U2 D F2 L2 R





Spoiler



Session average: 15.95
1. 20.22 U2 F' B2 L' U' R L' B' F R2 L U2 F B D2 B2 D R2 D L2 R F2 U2 L2 F 
2. 18.07 L' R2 F2 D R2 B2 R' F' B' U' R2 U F' U2 B' R B2 L B' F U L U' F D' 
3. 14.66 R F D2 B F L2 B' D' F' U' D L2 D B2 U' B D F' B D' F D B L R 
4. (30.00) U2 B U R2 U L U' D' F' L' R D U L2 D2 F R D U' B R L' B' L' B' 
5. 14.23 R' B D R' B2 F2 R B' U2 R D2 R' D' U' B2 L R B2 L' F D U2 R' U2 D' 
6. 15.58 R' U' L' R' U2 F L' D' L2 F L B2 L B' D' B' D' F2 B2 D B D L' B D2 
7. 18.43 B2 L B F R L' U' B U F L U' R B D' U2 F D F D U2 L' F U2 D2 
8. 12.88 U L F B2 D2 B' R' B R' B' D F' U F2 L U B' F' R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U B' 
9. 18.28 D' R' L F L2 R2 U L F' D' L R' U L U2 L' U' F2 B U' D R D B' L' 
10. 18.21 R2 B2 U' R2 B R' U2 R2 L U2 F2 D' L' U' D' F B2 U D F' R' U' B' R2 B' 
11. 16.92 D' F' B2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' R B2 R F U2 L' B2 D2 R' D' R' B2 U F' L U' L2 
12. 14.24 U2 L2 R' B' U' B R D2 B D' L' F2 L F' B' L2 D R' U2 F R2 F L' B D 
13. 18.19 U R L' F2 L B2 L2 F' D' B' F D U L2 F' L' R' U' L B' F' R2 U' F' R2 
14. 13.67 B' R2 F2 R' F U' D' B D2 R2 L U D' F U' B' F L2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 F' B2 
15. (27.29) F2 L2 D U2 R' L2 U R' D2 F' L' B' L' R' D2 U2 L U L' R2 B D B' U F 
16. 14.78 D' L2 B' U F L' R F2 B D' L F' D F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' R2 B' D' U F' R2 
17. 14.00 D U' L2 U L2 B D F2 L D' L R' D2 F2 D2 L B L2 D' U L' F2 R' D2 U2 
18. (11.46) R F' L2 D2 L U2 L F2 R B' F2 D2 B R U2 D' B' L D2 U F D U' R B 
19. 18.57 B2 F2 U2 R' F' L R' F U2 L' B2 U' D R2 D' U2 R' F2 R F' D2 L U' B' F' 
20. (23.13) D2 U2 L' R' F D2 U' L' R F2 L2 D2 F B2 L F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 L D R 
21. 18.22 R2 D B' D2 L' F2 R' B' U' L U2 B2 R2 L' D F2 L2 F' B' D' B2 L R' U F' 
22. 13.43 U2 D B' U D2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 L R2 U F' U' B' L U' B' 
23. 18.88 R D L R' D' L D U2 L U R' B D L2 R U F R D L2 R2 U F' D B2 
24. 13.52 F U L2 D F2 D2 B' R L2 U2 R L2 U' L2 F' U R' F' L2 R2 B' F' L2 D B 
25. 14.58 U' R' F2 R2 B L' R B2 D2 L2 B2 U F L F2 R' U L F2 L' B2 D' F' B2 D 
26. 13.87 D2 B L' F D2 F' U' F2 D F U2 R F' L' U2 D L' D2 F2 U2 D' B2 D' F B' 
27. 16.39 B2 F' D' B L2 U2 F2 R F R2 B2 F R' B' D L2 U F U D2 R D L' B' R' 
28. 14.99 R U2 L2 R U' L2 F L' D2 F D L' B L F2 B L' R' D' L' D' B2 R2 D F2 
29. 15.93 D R D F' U F' R2 B2 U2 F R' L2 D' B R2 L B2 F' R2 B U R F U B' 
30. 18.11 B2 R' D B' U' D2 B2 L' U2 D L2 R D2 L2 R' B L2 U2 F B' L' D' B2 U2 R' 
31. 18.03 L2 U' L F D' U2 F R L2 U2 R' B' U' R L' U B D' F' D2 F' L2 D' L D' 
32. 14.98 B' U R F' D2 L2 D' F2 B2 U2 F B R B R' L2 F' L' F2 R L U' B2 F L 
33. 15.21 F' B U L2 U' L' B U' B F D' U F' L D2 F' D' B2 R U2 R' L D B2 L 
34. 18.22 U' L2 R' B2 U' L' F' U' L B2 R B D B R' B' U2 B' R' D2 L2 U L' F' R' 
35. 14.61 R2 U2 B2 R B U' D' B R L B2 D2 F' B L' D L' F L' D L B D R' U' 
36. 14.17 R' L2 U' F2 U2 R' D2 R2 D L B L' F2 B D2 R U D R' U' D' B2 F' L2 R' 
37. 13.66 L' D2 R2 B2 D U2 L' R2 F2 R' L2 B2 R' D2 U2 R B' U' F' U B U D2 B D 
38. 15.47 L2 B' F' R2 D' L B2 L' R' B' L2 F' U2 F2 D' R2 L2 U D R' F' D' B F2 D 
39. (12.60) F2 L' F L F D' R' D F2 D' B U B F2 U2 L F2 L2 U B2 R F L2 F2 D2 
40. 15.20 U R D2 R B U R B' D' L R F' L' U L' D B' R B R2 U D' F2 L' D 
41. 14.36 D B2 R U D B2 D F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U B2 F L2 D2 
42. 17.11 R B2 F' D U F' L' U2 L' R' U' L B F U F B2 D' L2 U B U2 B2 D' U 
43. 13.23 U' R B' U F' U2 F' L U B2 D' B' U' L2 F L2 F2 U' R2 F L2 F' D2 L' R' 
44. 14.52 U B' U' F B2 R' B2 U D2 R L F B' U2 D F' R' D F2 L B' R F D' U2 
45. 16.05 B R D2 R2 U F' B U' R' L' F R' U2 F' R2 U2 R U' B' U' F2 B2 L U2 B2 
46. 14.55 D2 B U L2 F' L F2 L' B R' D R' U' B2 F2 D' F R2 L D2 L2 F2 L F' R2 
47. 18.66 L B' L2 B' F2 D2 F D' L B D R D U2 L2 U F U2 F' R B2 U2 D B D' 
48. (11.98) R U2 F' B2 U2 R2 D' B' L' U' B F2 R L2 F2 D2 R L' D' F B2 R2 F U2 R' 
49. 13.69 F R U' F2 D2 U R' B D B2 D' F2 U L' D2 F R2 L' F2 R' L' D' F2 R B 
50. (10.68) F' R' L U L2 U B L F' B R L D U B' F R' F2 U B' U2 D F2 L2 R 
51. 15.41 F B U2 B2 F R F' B2 R2 F' B' L2 U2 B' L U2 F' R' F' L2 D R' D' F' R 
52. 18.28 F2 U B2 D' B2 F' U L2 B' U' D2 F' R B2 R2 D2 U' B F2 D R U' F' U L' 
53. 17.65 F2 R' F' B U L U2 L' B D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D B F2 L' D U2 B D2 L' 
54. 17.65 B' R' U' R F2 D2 L' D' U L' R2 F2 L B' R2 F' L2 R' D2 B' D' F2 L F2 D' 
55. 17.75 D U' B D2 R' U' L' R F' U2 F D F2 L B L2 R2 U2 R' F B' D' U2 B F 
56. 17.78 D B D U B' F2 L D' R D R' U' L2 D B2 L2 F' U D L2 U2 D' B U' B 
57. 13.76 D' R2 B L' D' R D U2 L2 R' B F2 D' B' L' B D2 R2 L2 U' B' D U' B D 
58. 14.88 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 U L R2 D F B R2 L2 B2 R L F2 L B F U L2 B U 
59. 16.95 U2 F2 U R' B R B2 D2 U F D B' U' R2 L' B L2 R2 D U' L2 D F D2 L2 
60. 16.59 F2 L R D' B' L2 D2 L2 B' L U L' U2 L' R F2 B' D' U2 F' D' B L' F2 L 
61. 15.14 D' U' F' U2 F2 L2 F2 U F' R F B' U' F2 R U' D2 B L B' U2 L' D2 F' U 
62. 16.41 L' R2 U' D' B' D' R B' L' D2 B L2 D2 L2 F' U B L R U2 D' R2 U2 L' D' 
63. 13.58 D F2 D2 B R' F B' L B2 D' L F' B' L2 U' L2 B' R2 L B D' L' U' R' U2 
64. 16.33 U2 F2 D2 B R' L' U B2 F' U2 L2 F D2 U2 B' L R' U2 L2 F' R2 D L F2 R 
65. 13.80 L F' L2 F2 D' L F B' L' U F2 B D R D L U2 D' B2 U R' U2 D F2 L 
66. 18.16 D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L' F' U D B' U F D F' R2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L' D F' D' 
67. 15.27 F2 U' D2 B L F U F R2 D L D2 B R2 U D F' U' D' F U' B D' F2 D2 
68. 13.92 D U' B' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 B' U' D2 B2 F L2 D2 B F' L' U L2 U' R' F 
69. (22.13) F B2 R F D2 R D' F R' F2 U2 L2 D' U2 R' F D' R' L2 B' L2 U L' R' B 
70. 13.70 F' B' D' R2 L2 B L' U F R' D' B' D' U2 B F R2 D2 R2 U2 F' B D2 U' R2 
71. 16.78 F2 L2 D' U' L2 B F2 D F2 D' U B D' R L' U' B2 U L2 R2 F' R' B U' B' 
72. 14.98 B R' F' R2 L B' F U' L' D' R2 B2 R2 D' F' U B D' U R L' B2 R F' L' 
73. 15.61 F' U' L' R B2 L2 U2 F' D' F2 R2 D' F' R U2 D L' R2 D F' L2 U2 D L' B2 
74. 18.82 R U B F' D' L2 U2 D' F U' L2 B L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L U' R2 D2 R2 D2 
75. 18.85 L' U2 D' F2 R B F R L B' D' L R' D' B' L2 R' B2 F2 L B' F2 U' F D'


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 27, 2011)

Look at my sig.

I had the privilege of updating every one of those PB's except for my lucky single today. :3
At the time I'm posting this:
3x3x3 Personal Bests: Single/NL Single/ao5/ao12/ao100 - 8.53/8.91/11.39/13.42/15.53.

That 8.91 is my first sub-10 NL single by the way.
Scramble: U D L R' U2 L F2 D' B' F2 R D L' D' F' B2 R2 D' U R L2 U' R U D


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2011)

F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D U' L' F U' R2 D2 R L2 B' R' F2 D

18.92 OH single PB first sub 20.

Can someone try and reconstruct it? The LL was R U' L' U R' U' L then U/U' for AUF. Think the auf was U. Also think the 2nd or 3rd F2L was skipped and 3 pairs were 3/4 moves.


----------



## Julian (Jul 27, 2011)

14.08 Ao5


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 27, 2011)

New Avg100 PB. I bombed pretty hard nearing the end of the Avg100.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.20
worst time: 21.55

current avg5: 14.17 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 13.88 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 15.29 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 14.48 (σ = 1.11)

current avg100: 15.82 (σ = 1.52)
best avg100: 15.82 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 15.82 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 15.89



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.88
1. 14.09 D L' F' L D B R L' B F2 R2 L U' L' B' L B2 U2 L' R U2 B' F' L' D 
2. 13.61 B2 R U D R2 B' U F2 L F2 D B L D2 U2 L' D R2 F D F' D' F' L2 R2 
3. (14.82) B' D2 R L D F2 R2 F U' L F L F2 B2 R' B' L D U2 R B R U L' D2 
4. 13.93 L U B R2 B U B L' R F U' B' F' D2 F B U2 B' L' R B2 R' D' F D' 
5. (12.37) F' L B U' L' F' R B L R2 B2 F' D2 B' D' U2 L F' U2 L D2 B R D L'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.48
1. 14.76 F R' F' U2 R' B' F2 R' L' U2 D R' L U D B' R L D2 U' F' D L' B' U2 
2. 12.55 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 F U B2 U' F L' R D U2 B D L2 B2 L' B D' R' D2 
3. 16.57 U2 B' L2 R' D' B L D L R U' L R' F2 U' B2 R F B2 R2 F' R L' D2 L2 
4. 14.07 U' B D2 U' R B L R2 F' L' B F2 R U' R F' B R2 F R' L B U D' L2 
5. 15.62 D B2 D L2 U R F U' F D2 F2 U2 B D B L B' F' U' D B F D' U' B 
6. 14.75 D B F R2 D' R' L' U B D U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D' U L R U R' B' L F' D 
7. (19.21) L' B' R2 U' D2 R' U' F D F' U' R2 L U' B U' B F U2 L R2 F U' B2 U2 
8. 14.09 D L' F' L D B R L' B F2 R2 L U' L' B' L B2 U2 L' R U2 B' F' L' D 
9. 13.61 B2 R U D R2 B' U F2 L F2 D B L D2 U2 L' D R2 F D F' D' F' L2 R2 
10. 14.82 B' D2 R L D F2 R2 F U' L F L F2 B2 R' B' L D U2 R B R U L' D2 
11. 13.93 L U B R2 B U B L' R F U' B' F' D2 F B U2 B' L' R B2 R' D' F D' 
12. (12.37) F' L B U' L' F' R B L R2 B2 F' D2 B' D' U2 L F' U2 L D2 B R D L'





Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.82
1. 14.73 U2 B U2 D L' F' R F' L U R' F' U D2 R D' R D' L R' U' L F L' D2 
2. 16.73 F2 B L' F R2 B' U2 L' U' D L' D' L2 R B2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 L 
3. 16.79 F' D' U' R' B U L2 B F' L2 B F' D2 L' B' R' U2 R F2 U' D' F' R' B2 L2 
4. 17.10 U' B' F' R' B F R U L' B L B2 F2 R2 U' D R' D' R2 U2 L F2 R2 F U' 
5. 14.76 F' B R2 D F' U' D F' D R' U' B' D U2 L D2 F2 B L R2 U' R B' F' D' 
6. 16.57 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' L' B U' B U2 R2 B2 F L B 
7. (21.46+) B2 U2 R2 L' D' F2 U2 F D R2 D R F R' L2 D' U F2 R' L U2 R F' U' B2 
8. 15.18 B D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D R' U R U R' L' F' B2 U F' B' U' L B F U R' F 
9. 14.55 U' B2 U L B D2 F B U' R2 L' U D' F2 U2 L R F B2 D F B' D R' B 
10. 14.31 U L2 B2 R' D R' L2 D F U2 R L' B F D F2 D2 L' B L B2 F U' R' U' 
11. 18.03 B' U' R D2 U L' D2 L R D2 L' B L' R2 B2 D F' D' L' R B F L2 D' B2 
12. 15.16 L D U L2 D' R2 B' D' L' B' L' F' L' R B2 R2 D F2 R2 F B2 L' R2 F L2 
13. 17.04 L2 B' U D2 R' D2 R B L F B' U' R' D2 F L R' U' R D2 R B' U2 R' D2 
14. 15.19 L' R' D B U' B U R' F2 L R' U' D R2 F2 L2 R D2 R' B R2 F B D F 
15. 16.20 F L F' B' L D L' B2 F' R B R B' U R2 D' U L' D F' U F' R' L' F2 
16. 15.02 B2 D2 B' D B R2 L B' U' F2 U2 L D' L R' B L R2 D B U' L' F2 B2 D' 
17. 13.41 U L' F' L2 D' L2 R F U2 D' B2 F' L' B' L B2 L' D2 R' L D2 U B2 L2 B' 
18. 18.10 L2 B' U' F2 R2 B D' L' D' B' U D L' F2 D2 R2 U L2 D2 L' D L R U L' 
19. 15.11 U' L2 D U R' L F2 R2 U' B' L R2 D2 B R2 U F' U2 B' D' B R' L D L 
20. 15.96 L D F2 B2 R D' U2 L B2 D' L2 U' L U' B L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R B2 L 
21. 14.76 F R' F' U2 R' B' F2 R' L' U2 D R' L U D B' R L D2 U' F' D L' B' U2 
22. (12.55) D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 F U B2 U' F L' R D U2 B D L2 B2 L' B D' R' D2 
23. 16.57 U2 B' L2 R' D' B L D L R U' L R' F2 U' B2 R F B2 R2 F' R L' D2 L2 
24. 14.07 U' B D2 U' R B L R2 F' L' B F2 R U' R F' B R2 F R' L B U D' L2 
25. 15.62 D B2 D L2 U R F U' F D2 F2 U2 B D B L B' F' U' D B F D' U' B 
26. 14.75 D B F R2 D' R' L' U B D U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D' U L R U R' B' L F' D 
27. 19.21 L' B' R2 U' D2 R' U' F D F' U' R2 L U' B U' B F U2 L R2 F U' B2 U2 
28. 14.09 D L' F' L D B R L' B F2 R2 L U' L' B' L B2 U2 L' R U2 B' F' L' D 
29. 13.61 B2 R U D R2 B' U F2 L F2 D B L D2 U2 L' D R2 F D F' D' F' L2 R2 
30. 14.82 B' D2 R L D F2 R2 F U' L F L F2 B2 R' B' L D U2 R B R U L' D2 
31. 13.93 L U B R2 B U B L' R F U' B' F' D2 F B U2 B' L' R B2 R' D' F D' 
32. (12.37) F' L B U' L' F' R B L R2 B2 F' D2 B' D' U2 L F' U2 L D2 B R D L' 
33. 19.02 R B' U D2 L' B F R2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 F L B2 L2 R2 B2 L' R' F2 D2 F U2 
34. 16.02 U2 L' F2 L D L' B U' R2 B L' R B' D2 R' U' D L R U B' L2 B L R2 
35. 15.86 F D' R B2 F R' U D' R F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' L' B D' R2 L' B' L' B' 
36. 18.28 U2 L' U2 R U' F' D R2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 U2 D L2 F U B D U2 L2 U' F' 
37. 15.40 B' F L' U2 R' D2 L2 U L2 D' U L2 B' D' F R' B L' R2 U2 R B' U2 L' D' 
38. 15.09 L D' U' R' B' F2 U2 L' U B' D' B' D' B' L' D2 F' R2 U B' F L' U2 L U 
39. 16.69 R2 B' F D2 R' F2 D' R2 U L F R' U F' U' B2 L R D U2 R U2 R2 D2 L' 
40. 18.03 D U F U B' L R2 F U2 F L D' U2 R2 U' R F' R L2 F2 U F L2 F2 B' 
41. 16.20 B U2 D' R F' L2 U' D' F2 U2 R2 L U2 F B' U B' L2 D U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U 
42. 14.70 R B D2 F2 L' D' R D2 U2 L' B D2 R2 B' D F2 R' D B' D R' F' L B' F2 
43. 16.02 F D F' L' R2 B R U' D2 L U' R B2 R' U' B' F2 R2 B' L U2 F R' D U2 
44. (20.46) L2 F' R2 B2 D' B2 L B2 L' B F' D U2 R' L2 B2 D2 U2 B F2 U' R2 U F B 
45. 17.49 F2 B2 L U' L2 B D B' D R' B2 D U R2 U R F' B U2 F' U R U F2 D' 
46. 13.60 U2 F' B U2 L' D' F R' D' L F' B' U2 R2 L F2 U L2 R' U' B2 L' B L2 F' 
47. 13.86 L' R2 B' D F R' D L' D2 B2 D2 R L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R' U2 L' D' U' L U 
48. 14.22 R L' U2 B D' F' D2 B' D B' U D' B' U2 B' F2 L' B U R2 B R U' F B 
49. 16.28 D' U' B U' R2 D U F2 U2 R F B' U B R2 F U F' L R2 U D' B2 L U2 
50. 17.95 R U2 R L' U D2 L R U F' U L R B U' F2 U2 F D2 U L' F' L' D F2 
51. 17.58 B' F' D2 B2 D2 L U F L2 R2 B U R2 D F R2 D2 R L2 U' B2 U' R2 F' R' 
52. 18.43 R2 U2 B U L B' U L R' F2 R' L U2 B R2 F2 R D L2 B' U' L' D2 U' R2 
53. 18.54+ U' D2 B2 D2 L R U' B2 D L R F U D L B2 D R2 F L R B U2 L R2 
54. 13.57 B U2 L U D B' L' D2 F2 B' U F' D' F2 L U B F' L' U2 R2 D' B L2 R2 
55. 15.61 F B L U' D2 B' D' F' L B D2 B2 R F2 L' D F2 L R U D' L' R2 U2 R 
56. 13.20 R' U' L2 F' L B' R2 F R2 L F D R2 L2 D' F' U F2 B2 R U B' L F2 R 
57. 14.21 F' L' D2 U2 B2 D L D' F2 R2 F' B' R' U F' L R B2 F2 D B2 D' B F L2 
58. 16.14 U2 D F2 R2 U2 B U D' F2 R2 U D F' L' F L2 U' B F R U' F B2 R U2 
59. 18.06 U2 L' R2 D' U2 F2 U L' F L R' B2 L D2 L2 D2 L2 R U' D' R B F D2 R 
60. 15.83 R2 B' L' D L2 B F2 L' D' F' D' L U2 L2 R' F D L D L U R2 D2 B D2 
61. 14.51 F' U D B2 U R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 D2 B L' D F2 R2 F' U F' R2 L' B2 U2 L 
62. 16.79 F' L2 U2 B2 F D' U F L' B' U2 F U' L R D' L2 D L F D U2 F' L' U' 
63. 16.31 U R' F2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L D' F D B L R2 D2 B' F R F R U D' R U 
64. 15.56 U' D' R' L' D2 L' R' B' D2 R B2 L B' D' R2 U' B2 L B' F U B2 U2 B' D' 
65. (12.95) F' U D F D' U' L' R F B2 L B D' R' F' U' F2 R B L' R2 B' D2 L2 B' 
66. 13.21 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' L' B2 F' D U L U2 L F B2 U F2 D' L' U' L2 B U L' 
67. 18.17 D R' L2 U D2 B2 F U2 L U' B' U' R2 U' F L' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' R' L' 
68. 16.46 U2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' R2 U L2 F L U2 D F2 R F R F' B U D' R' U' 
69. 14.21 U2 R U' B D' B' R L D L' F2 R D' F D' L2 U2 D B' F2 U' F B' R' F 
70. 15.55 F2 D L F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 L D2 L R' B2 R2 U' L' U' F D2 U' R 
71. 17.16 B2 U2 D2 L B L2 B2 R2 D' R' U' L2 F U D' R2 D' B R D2 F R L' U2 B' 
72. 15.96 R2 B2 L2 F D' U L D2 L' B2 F2 R2 L' U L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L' F B2 U 
73. 15.25 F' B' R2 B2 R U L U R' D L R2 F' B' L U' F R' B' L2 F R2 L F D' 
74. 13.91 B2 R B2 D F' B D L B R2 B2 R U D' B' U D' R B2 L2 F B2 L R F 
75. 18.75 R2 F' R' U' D F2 R L2 F B2 R2 B U L2 R U2 L R F2 R' F' U L' B' F 
76. 15.89 F2 B' D F' L2 B' U2 B F2 L U' R' U2 R' U2 B' F' D' L2 U2 R L2 U2 F U2 
77. 15.37 B U B2 F2 D2 L2 R D' L D2 F2 U2 F' L' R' D' L2 D L' U2 D2 B D U' B 
78. 16.02 R2 F' B U' D2 F' L' B' D2 R' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 B L2 R2 D F2 R F2 
79. (21.55) U2 B R2 U D' L2 R2 F2 B U' D2 R2 D2 L U' F2 U2 R L' U' D' L2 B2 D2 R2 
80. (11.20) F2 L' F' R2 D2 F' L D B2 L' R' D' F R U' R2 B R' B R2 L F' U' B R' 
81. 15.12 L2 B' U' L2 R U D L2 R B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 U' R F' R' F2 U' D' F' L2 
82. 17.50 F' B L R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R' U2 B L' U B2 U2 R' L D F B2 U' D' 
83. 15.07 F2 B U L' R D B2 L2 D R D' F L' F' U F2 R B' D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 D2 
84. 14.40 L D' L2 U2 F2 B' U B' U' R U B' R B F D F R' B2 D2 L' D' R2 U' D2 
85. 18.87 F' L2 U L' U2 L2 F' D' B D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R' U' L' U2 R2 L U2 R2 F' B2 
86. (20.30) L F L2 B' U' F' L' F' D' F2 D' R D' F D' B' R2 U2 F L2 F2 U R' B2 L2 
87. 18.03 B' U L R2 D B U2 F D B2 D2 L2 U2 L B L R' U2 L' D L2 F L U2 R' 
88. 15.91 D L2 R2 D' U' B2 D2 F D2 B2 D' F' R' F' U L2 F' D' U F L F2 U' D F' 
89. 15.05 F2 B2 D R' U F B' R F' R' D' R2 L F' B U2 L F' L2 U' D' R2 F' B2 R' 
90. 15.29 B2 D' U' F D' R2 L' D U F L' U2 B L B' R' D2 B' R2 B' L D' F' L2 U 
91. 16.20 B' F' L2 U' L R2 B' D R2 F D2 L D2 U2 R L F R' U2 B' R2 L D' U F2 
92. (20.46) L' D2 B' F D' B L' R B' L' F2 B' R' D U' L' B U L' U2 R B' R B2 U2 
93. 14.79 D2 R' U2 R' L' U2 F B2 D' B2 U' R' F' R F' B D F B2 U R' B2 R2 U B2 
94. 15.54 B' F2 R' B D' R' U R' F2 D R' L' D' R2 B' U2 B2 U R2 B' D U F L R 
95. 16.87 U' B R F' D' U' L B D' F2 R' B' L' F' B2 D2 B' L' B F2 L F' R' F2 L 
96. 16.65 U L D' B' L' R B' F' L R2 D' L' B' D U' F B U B' L2 F' L F' R2 F2 
97. 14.28 R D2 B L' D' L' F' D R L' B D R B' L' D2 B U' L' F D2 R U' F2 L2 
98. 13.83 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 L F2 R U' F' B2 U2 L' R U' D B D' U2 B' L' D' R' B2 D 
99. 14.40 D2 U2 L2 F' R' F' B' U F L F2 R B R' U L' F' L B' F U B U' B2 L 
100. (11.47) B L F2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' R' B2 R' F' B D B' R' U R' D F2 R' B' U2


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2011)

Not a personal best, but pretty close. Both 9s had terrible cases. D:<

5.29, (4.73), 5.81, (9.99), 4.86, 6.49, 8.01, 6.93, 7.44, 9.23, 5.16, 6.12=> 6.53 skewb avg12



Spoiler



1. 5.29 L R B L' R' U L' B' R' B U L' 
2. (4.73) R' L U' B U R L' U' L B' U R' 
3. 5.81 L B R' U L U L' R U' R' L R 
4. (9.99) U B L' R B U R B' U R' L U' 
5. 4.86 U R' L' B' R' B U B' R U R L' 
6. 6.49 B' L R L' U' R' U' L' B L U' L' 
7. 8.01 L' R' L B U' R' U' B R' L B' R 
8. 6.93 U L R' L B U' L U' B' U R' U 
9. 7.44 L B' R' U' R U' B' U' B U B R 
10. 9.23 B' U B' L' U B' U' R' L U R B 
11. 5.16 L' U' L' R B U R' U' L B R L 
12. 6.12 B' L' R B L U' R' U' L R L' R


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 5.29, (4.73), 5.81, (9.99), 4.86, 6.49, 8.01, 6.93, 7.44, 9.23, 5.16, 6.12=> 6.53 skewb avg12


 
My bottom jaw dropped for a second there, but then when I saw the word "Skewb" it came back up to its default position.


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

5.99 second half liter water bottle chug!


----------



## EricReese (Jul 27, 2011)

5.03 or something ao12

5.07	F2 U2 R U' R' U2 F U F2 U2
6.31	F' U' F2 R' F R' F' R U' R'
7.11	F2 R U' F2 R' F' U2 R' U F2
3.03	F' R' U F U R F' U R2 F2
6.22	F' R' U2 F2 R F2 U' R2 F R'
5.19	U R' F' U R' U' F R' F' R'
7.51	F R2 U' R2 F R' U2 F U R'
3.52	F2 R2 F U2 R' F2 U2 F' U R'
3.74	U F' R F2 R' U F R F' R2
4.25	R2 F R U F U F U R' U
4.75	R2 F U2 F' R F2 R2 U' F2 R2
4.18	R U2 F' R U2 F R U' F R


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2011)

Solved the 15x15x15 in 36:11.193. Previous record seems to be 57:59.

And I got it on video


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

My first Sub-5 Ao12! Hopefully I can do this in comp!

I used V-cube 2a. I'm also using Ortega.

4.81 Ao12, and my best Ao5 in the Ao12 was 4.45!
PB Ao5 is still 4.16.

Scrambles+Times:

5.32: U R F2 R' F2 U R' U' R2
4.17: R' F U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U
5.45: R U F U2 R' F' U F2
4.95: R' F' R U' R2 F U'
5.19: U2 R' U' R U' F R' F U
5.51: F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F U2 F' U2
3.86: F' R2 U F U2 F U2 F2 U'
4.06: F' R2 U' R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U'
4.53: U' F R F' U2 F2 R2 F'
5.10: U R' F R2 F U R2 F' U'
4.77: R' F2 R F' U2 R2 F' U2 F'
4.57: U' R' F U' F' R U2 F


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2011)

7x7

5:29.50 single

Random 18 second improvement ftw? 


5:29.50, 6:21.17, 5:56.92 = 5:55.86 mo3

5:29.50, 6:21.17, 5:56.92, 6:05.04, 6:02.31 = 6:01.42 avg5


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

Did an ao5 for 7x7x7.

D:


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2011)

10.18, 10.37, 11.37, (14.88), 9.55, (9.27), 10.77, 11.14, 11.90, 11.31, 9.55, 11.04 = 10.72 avg12

gogogo


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally got some sub-2 Magic solves today. PB is now 1.72!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

6x6

single: 3:29.76
mo3: 3:42.28
avg5: 3:52.62


----------



## Julian (Jul 28, 2011)

2.76 pyra nl :3


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.47
1. 14.49 R' F' U2 F2 R L2 F R' L B2 R2 F' D F D' R F2 D2 L D2 F' L2 D U' B2 
2. (20.48) R2 B R' F' B R F L D' L' R' U2 B R' L' D2 F' U2 B F2 D2 L' D2 U R 
3. 11.73 B' D2 L2 F' L U2 F' R' B' F' L' F2 R' U F2 D2 F' D2 U' L B U' D2 L U 
4. 17.19 B' F R2 B' F L D B' R' D' B L' D2 R2 F L R F R' L F' U2 L2 U L 
5. (11.38) D' U B' R L2 B U' L D2 R' L' B D' B D' R2 F U2 F R' F' U' F2 R' D 

Average of 12: 16.08
1. 20.31 D' R F2 L2 U' L' F D2 B U2 F2 U R2 U2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L' U D2 R 
2. 14.91 L F2 B' U2 F R' F2 B2 R' B L' U R2 B' L' B2 F2 D F R B' U' L2 B' U' 
3. 14.49 R' F' U2 F2 R L2 F R' L B2 R2 F' D F D' R F2 D2 L D2 F' L2 D U' B2 
4. 20.48 R2 B R' F' B R F L D' L' R' U2 B R' L' D2 F' U2 B F2 D2 L' D2 U R 
5. 11.73 B' D2 L2 F' L U2 F' R' B' F' L' F2 R' U F2 D2 F' D2 U' L B U' D2 L U 
6. 17.19 B' F R2 B' F L D B' R' D' B L' D2 R2 F L R F R' L F' U2 L2 U L 
7. (11.38) D' U B' R L2 B U' L D2 R' L' B D' B D' R2 F U2 F R' F' U' F2 R' D 
8. (22.81) D' B2 F2 D' F2 L F D2 U' F' D F2 B' U B' F2 R' B R' B2 L2 B2 R D' R2 
9. 15.37 F R2 F2 B R L F' R B D2 B2 F' R2 D' B' D' U2 L' U D' F B R F U 
10. 13.15 L2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 B' F2 D L' F2 L R2 D' R D B' F' R' L' U' D 
11. 15.64 R2 U2 R F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L' D F' B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R L' B' F2 D R2 U 
12. 17.55 R2 U D' B2 L B' R2 L F2 L F2 B2 D R L2 B' R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F' U 

Has to be the ZhanChi or the scrambles :/ I can't do OH anywhere near this good


----------



## Escher (Jul 28, 2011)

4.98 

L' F' L' F' D F' U' F' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F' U' B U2 F' B L' F R2 F B 

y'

L2 F' D R' L' D2 - 6

y' U' L U L' - 10
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' - 17
y R U' R2 U R U' R' U' R - 26
y r U R' U' M U R U' R' - 35

7.02 tps

FMC PB whoo.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 28, 2011)

Escher said:


> 4.98
> 
> L' F' L' F' D F' U' F' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F' U' B U2 F' B L' F R2 F B
> 
> ...


 
Whaaaattt.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2011)

u trippin?


----------



## Escher (Jul 28, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> u trippin?


 
Pmuch.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2011)

bro u trippin!


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 28, 2011)

4x4: 49.60

It's my first sub-50 on 4x4, and my new PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 28, 2011)

Escher said:


> 4.98
> 
> L' F' L' F' D F' U' F' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F' U' B U2 F' B L' F R2 F B
> 
> ...



Lol FMC PB and you only used about 0.13% of the allowed time

Edit: I got 8.66.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 28, 2011)

Got my first ever 2h LL skip, what's the time you ask well it was...... 18.16 :fp



Spoiler



I average 20.5


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 28, 2011)

Not that good but worth a post 
9.03 L' R F L F' U' F L R B L2 R B2 R2 L' D B F R' F R2 U D' R' F'
x R U' D2 R B' F'
y U R U2 R' U R U' R' 
U' L' U L
d' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
U righty R-perm no AUF


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

lolololol Square-1 PB single by far: 18.11

Definitely lucky:

Scramble: (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,4) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (6,2)

Cubeshape: (0,-2) / (-3,0) /
CO: (0,-1) / (3,3) /
EO: (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) /
CP: (-1,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) /
Finish: (2,-2) / (6,0) / (6,0) /


EDIT:
22.48, 18.11, 52.89, 32.10, 38.49, 30.52, 1:01.42, 34.36, 40.30, 37.65, 45.41, 31.90 = 36.61 avg12
First ever sub-40 avg12

The first five are a 31.02 avg5


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 10.18, 10.37, 11.37, (14.88), 9.55, (9.27), 10.77, 11.14, 11.90, 11.31, 9.55, 11.04 = 10.72 avg12
> 
> gogogo


 
10.20, (10.51), 10.14, 10.07, (9.39), 12.30, 10.74, 11.98, 9.42, 11.90, 10.05, 13.64 = 10.73 avg12 D:<

getting back some 3x3 speed. 
first 5 are a 10.14 avg5

edit:


Spoiler



10.20, 10.51, 10.14, 10.07, (9.39), 12.30, 10.74, 11.98, 9.42, 11.90, 10.05, (13.64), 10.70, 10.52 = 10.71 avg14 :3


----------



## Julian (Jul 29, 2011)

1.94 Pyra single :3

U L U L' B' U L' U L B R l b


Spoiler



z u' U R' U' L' b'

Two extra moves for a forced PLL skip. NL?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 22.48, 18.11, 52.89, 32.10, 38.49, 30.52, 1:01.42, 34.36, 40.30, 37.65, 45.41, 31.90 = 36.61 avg12


 
30.52, 1:01.42, 34.36, 40.30, 37.65, 45.41, 31.90, 31.55, 32.78, 41.05, 37.49, 24.95 = 36.30


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Average of 12: 16.08
> 1. 20.31 D' R F2 L2 U' L' F D2 B U2 F2 U R2 U2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L' U D2 R
> 2. 14.91 L F2 B' U2 F R' F2 B2 R' B L' U R2 B' L' B2 F2 D F R B' U' L2 B' U'
> 3. 14.49 R' F' U2 F2 R L2 F R' L B2 R2 F' D F D' R F2 D2 L D2 F' L2 D U' B2
> ...



Nice consistency 
2 counting 20s and 1 counting 11 0_O


----------



## JackJ (Jul 29, 2011)

9.92 "Full Step" 5 move xcross, eh. 

L' B2 D2 U L' U D2 F2 B L' D' F' B' U B2 D' F' U D' B2 U2 F' B2 D' L2 

y'
B L F' L' D2
U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
L U' L' U2 L' U' L
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

5.14 tps


----------



## emolover (Jul 29, 2011)

Average of 12: 15.24
1. 17.23 B' F U2 B R' D B L' D' F2 U L D U2 L2 B' R' B2 U' B2 
2. 15.55 R2 F U R B D B' U2 B2 U' F B R' U' R B' D2 R' L B2 
3. (18.58) D' L2 D2 F L2 D' L U D F' L2 U L R' D B L F D2 F' 
4. 14.90 F2 B' U L' D2 U R D U F' L' R F B2 D B R U2 D' B2 
5. 15.30 F2 B' U L' D2 U R D U F' L' R F B2 D B R U2 D' B2 
*6. 15.31 F B' L U' B2 L F2 D' B' L F' D L' B' U D' L B2 D' U' 
7. (12.33) F' R' F B2 D U' R B F2 D F L F' B U2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' 
8. 14.39 L F2 D' L B R2 U2 F' R' B R U' R B' D' U F L' B R' 
9. 14.84 D' U L F2 U' B2 F U L R2 D2 U' R' L U' R2 D2 L' U R 
10. 14.38 D' U L F2 U' B2 F U L R2 D2 U' R' L U' R2 D2 L' U R *
11. 14.97 F' U B2 U F' U2 F2 R F' L R' U' B2 F' L B U2 D2 B' F2 
12. 15.57 R2 D' B2 U' R U2 D' L B L' U' R' L F2 B2 U' L B D U 

PB! Best average of 5 in there was 14.54!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2011)

12.42 avg5 on jfly (10.55), (20.33), 12.99, 12.73, 11.53


----------



## Winston Yang (Jul 29, 2011)

i got to like 1 minute and something seconds


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 29, 2011)

10:34.40 7x7x7. PB by like 50 seconds.


----------



## Weston (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally.
9.58, 9.82, 9.52, 11.71, 11.84, 9.53, 9.85, 9.51, 9.78, 8.43, 9.68, 9.60 = 9.86

Pretty consistent too, except for the 11s.
Twas a rolling average of like 20ish solves.

Now California has 3 people with a sub 10 avg 12. Someone else has to get one now so we can tie Missouri.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm on my way to sub 20!!! And My OLL recognition is near instant!
Practicing in the dark really helps with recognition lol xD


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2011)

Weston said:


> Now California has 3 people with a sub 10 avg 12. Someone else has to get one now so we can tie Missouri.


 
You are tied. Now Waris needs to get sub10 so we can be in the lead.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 29, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> You are tied. Now Waris needs to get sub10 so we can be in the lead.


 
What if I got sub 10? Haha, I doubt it with my slow progression rate over 3 years.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 29, 2011)

wait who's the third in MO? David, Austin and ?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 29, 2011)

2.40, 2.00, 2.30, 2.08, 2.88, 2.46, 2.43, 2.90, 2.53, 2.28, 2.15, 1.94, 2.65, 2.65, 2.49, 2.97
16 sub-3s in a row (with only 1 sub-2 ).


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2011)

12.30 RA of 25 solves( First 12 solves were my first non rolling sub 13 avg 12 (12.76))

Would have been 12.09 without +2 
11.80, (14.67), 12.17, 12.13+, 11.77,( 9.77), 11.97, 13.18, 14.02, 11.93, 11.98, 12.04,

11.96 avg 5 ( would have been 11.29 avg if not for plus 2 *faceplam*)
12.17, 12.13+, 11.77,( 9.77), 11.97



Spoiler



1. 11.80 L' U' L R F U2 F2 D R' D B R' L F' B' D F2 B' D' B L D' U' R D2 
2. (14.67) R2 U' D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' D U' R2 D2 B2 U2 D2 B' R' L2 B' L U2 D' R2 
3. 12.17 B2 F U R B2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 U' B' F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F' L' U' R2 U' B 
4. 12.13+ B2 R2 F B2 L F' R' D' L' D2 L' F2 R F U2 R' U' D2 L' F2 D F D F' U2 
5. 11.77 D R' D' L' R U R' D' B' L D R2 D' L F L F' L B R2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 
6. (9.77) R' U' D B L U' R2 B2 U' F2 D' R B' F2 D' U' L2 B U D F' U2 L2 U2 R (NL)
7. 11.97 D' F R U2 B2 L' D' R' L' F' U B2 D2 U' B2 D R' U' D2 L2 F' U R F' U 
8. 13.18 F B' L2 D B D R2 L F L' R2 B' F2 R F' B U D' L' F' B' L2 B' U2 D 
9. 14.02 F B2 R L' D' U B2 U L B' F' L2 U2 L' U' D F' R B2 U2 L' R2 B' R2 U' 
10. 11.93 D2 B R' U F B2 L B2 D L D F2 L2 B' U F R' B2 F U B' L2 B2 F2 D 
11. 11.98 U B' F U2 D' L' B' U B D2 F' U L2 B' R B' F U L2 B2 R' L2 B' U' B' 
12. 12.04 B' L D2 B U D2 L R' D L' D2 U' F D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 B' R' F D


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 29, 2011)

PB 2:27.32 5x5 solve 

made a mistake so it should of been much quicker


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2011)

pyraminx 6.74 U L R U' R' U R L B L' U l' b u
lol first sub 9
keyhole.
first step an ell skip

Avg 5 was 14.30 PB and avg 12 was 19.50 LOL
I suck at pyra, I'm faster 3x3 but not in single


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 29, 2011)

lol
2.43, 2.31, 2.44, 2.02, 1.52, 2.22, 2.53, 2.11, 2.33, (1.46), 2.02, (3.13) = 2.19 2x2 average of 12 (PB is 2.15)


----------



## Hershey (Jul 29, 2011)

One handed PB <3

Average of 5: 21.78
1. 19.89 U' D2 B' D' B2 F' R' F R U2 L' R2 U L R2 U2 L' U B F L2 B2 L U' D2 
2. (18.42) L2 D2 U B2 U L' U' L D2 R U B2 R' U' D F R2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 F' L' F' 
3. 20.40 F L2 F' R2 D B2 D2 U F' B L F' B D' L2 U2 F' L2 F' U' B R F' B2 R2 
4. (26.77) L U2 D2 F2 D R F D U2 R' B2 U' D2 B' R L D' R' B L U' F' U D' L2 
5. 25.06 R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F U L2 F B' L B D' F' B' D R2 B2 D L' D2 B' L2 B'


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2011)

3.07 avg 2x2!! Using guimond!!! (mostly)

1. 2.71 R U R2 F2 U F' U' R U R' U' 
2. (6.38) R' F2 U2 R' F R U' R2 U2 R' U' 
3. 2.46 U' R' F U' F U F2 R' U' F' U' 
4. (2.08) U' F2 U F2 U' R2 F U' F2 R' U' 
5. 2.96 U' R2 U R' F R U F U2 R2 U' 
6. 3.61 R F' U F2 R U' F' R' U' R' U' 
7. 4.69 R2 U F R2 F2 U F' R' F' R U' 
8. 2.38 F R F U' F R' U' F U' R' U' 
9. 2.40 R U R U' R F' U' F U R' U' (lbl + PLL skip)
10. 2.79 U' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
11. 3.12 F2 R U R' F2 R' F2 R U R' U' 
12. 3.63 U' F R' U2 F' R' F R' U' R U' 

first 5 are a 2.71 average of 5.

soo many skips , I can't remember all of them.

lucky pb I guess

sub 3 soon?


----------



## JackJ (Jul 29, 2011)

Aw snap, , (11.41), 13.56, 12.71, 13.19, (16.94) = 13.15 avg5 PB 

Average of 5: 13.15
1. (11.41) U2 R2 D' B D2 L2 R' F' U2 D' L2 B2 L' F' L' F D L' U2 D' B D' F2 D' F2 
2. 13.56 B2 D2 U R2 D' L' R' B L2 R2 U2 R' F' U' L' B' L F2 D2 R2 L' U' R2 D' L' 
3. 12.71 D' F R B' U' F2 U' L D' R U L' U' F' U' B2 L2 U' D2 F D2 R L2 F2 U2 
4. 13.19 U B' D U2 L D' F' L' U2 L F' U2 R L2 F' D F2 R B D' L' D2 U2 R2 D' 
5. (16.94) B L2 U2 L2 R D' B R2 D2 R' B L U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 R B R D2


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> wait who's the third in MO? David, Austin and ?


 
Ravi, of course.


----------



## JyH (Jul 29, 2011)

Average of 5: 13.89
1. 13.97 R2 B2 L' F U2 D F' B' D B R' U2 D' B F2 U R D F' R2 B' F' R' L2 F
2. 14.31 R2 L B R2 F' R2 L' F2 U D B' U B' F' L2 B' D2 B' D' U F' D' B F' U'
3. (15.59) B' F' D' R' D' L' U F2 D' B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F B' U D' R L F' R' L' U2 B2
4. (13.12) F' B2 U2 F R D' L' D' F2 L B' F R L2 B F D' U' F2 U F L R' D2 L'
5. 13.41 R D2 F L F2 R L' D' L2 F D' F L2 R2 U2 L' F2 U' R D B' L' U' F B 

heh


----------



## adragast (Jul 29, 2011)

12.15 s solve !!! Well it was a full LL skip so not a big accomplishment but still very happy about it.

Also, I have now solved my non-cubic fully functional 3x3x5 four times without looking at a solution on the internet. This is an accomplishment for me because I tend to look for a solution as soon as I have the slightest problem solving a "cubic" puzzle...


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 29, 2011)

OMFG!!! I got 10.74 on Clock. It's my new PB, and it was really easy.

Scramble: (3,0) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-2) / (-3) / (-1) / (-5) / (-1) / (-1) / UddU


----------



## 30secondsolver (Jul 30, 2011)

i learned the fridrich method in 15 min. talk about accomplishments. that was a month ago. now i am barely starting to solve under thirty seconds


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 30, 2011)

30secondsolver said:


> i learned the fridrich method in 15 min. talk about accomplishments. that was a month ago. now i am barely starting to solve under thirty seconds


 
You probably should have thought your username through a *little* bit more, no?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 30, 2011)

30secondsolver said:


> i learned the fridrich method in 15 min. talk about accomplishments. that was a month ago. now i am barely starting to solve under thirty seconds


 
I added you.

Average of 5: 00:26.15 Just .02 from my PB lol.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jul 30, 2011)

First non-lucky sub-20 solve on 3x3. 16.03!!!!! And i've only been cubing for a year!!


----------



## JasonK (Jul 30, 2011)

New non-lucky PB: 12.29 (beats pll-skip PB by 0.31 )

D2 L' F2 D2 F' R2 U' B' F' L R' D U' L2 R' D2 L B2 R B' U2 R U R' U'

x2 y R' L F' L' D' R' D
R' U2 R2 U R'
U2 L' U L
y2 L' U L
(U R U' R')x3
U f R U R' U' f'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U' y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

61 turns = 5tps


----------



## sauso (Jul 30, 2011)

just finished learning full PLL!!!!


----------



## Razin squashmelons (Jul 30, 2011)

11.17 the other day


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 30, 2011)

new PB by 4 seconds!!!

5.	(11.45)	U2 R' U F2 L2 R B2 L2 R' U F' L2 R' D2 U

Not PLL skip but skiped 1 F2L pair and Sune then U perm. Very easy cross
Part of a 18.97 Average of 5


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 30, 2011)

2:28.71 PB 5x5 single


----------



## frogmanson (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't usually time myself, but 15.49 average of 100 OH. All NL.

15.81, 12.79, 13.97, 15.33, 15.01, 15.22, 14.64, 18.02, 14.74, 16.47, 15.88, 15.46, 13.63, 17.40, 16.76, 11.21, 14.10, 17.14, 16.62, 15.10, 17.03, 13.65, 17.02, 16.71, 14.58, 16.79, 15.84, 16.00, 15.30, 14.31, 13.42, 15.18, 15.74, 15.46, 18.03, 18.16, 12.48, 18.44, 16.93, 17.28, 12.96, 16.71, 15.34, 17.16, 12.95, 13.47, 15.00, 17.15, 15.78, 17.14, 16.27, 13.05, 16.47, 15.49, 14.39, 15.43, 15.18, 15.12, 14.98, 15.81, 17.45, 12.78, 14.83, 17.41, 14.52, 11.61, 15.67, 15.67, 18.08, 15.91, 14.46, 17.50, 16.08, 15.82, 15.24, (19.61), 18.27, 13.34, 18.40, 15.04, 14.95, 16.60, 14.82, 14.82, 16.53, 14.97, 17.31, 14.31, 15.06, 14.30, 12.78, 16.15, 17.90, (10.65), 15.87, 15.19, 16.32, 14.91, 15.07, 12.17


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2011)

frogmanson said:


> I don't usually time myself, but 15.49 average of 100 OH. All NL.


I find this a little hard to believe, considering this:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...THER-hand!-O_o&p=608550&viewfull=1#post608550


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 30, 2011)

that was his other hand.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 30, 2011)

number of times: 69/69
best time: 9.90
worst time: 20.02

current avg5: 13.62 (σ = 1.47)
best avg5: 11.09 (σ = 0.99)

current avg12: 13.24 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 12.55 (σ = 1.78)

session avg: 13.88 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 13.91

times:

12.58, 15.73, 13.80, 11.27, 12.58, 16.72, 12.60, 14.89, 17.27, 12.38, 12.02, 13.70, 20.02, 12.89, 17.59, 11.87, 11.91, 17.02, 13.30, 14.39, 14.06, 13.78, 14.44, 18.48, 12.84, 14.26, 14.01, 15.34, 17.64, 15.14, 14.85, 19.15, 14.20, 15.11, 13.78, 15.35, 14.20, 12.01, 16.39, 13.65, 10.74, 13.08, 11.49, 14.67, 12.51, 16.03, 9.90, 12.48, 10.26, 16.66, 10.53, 13.84, 13.61, 12.52, 15.50, 11.28, 13.12, 13.91, 12.14, 14.35, 12.23, 11.66, 13.18, 14.06, 14.45, 14.86, 14.96, 11.55, 10.76
Pb for avg 5 and avg 12


----------



## Julian (Jul 30, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> new PB by 4 seconds!!!
> 
> 5.	(11.45)	U2 R' U F2 L2 R B2 L2 R' U F' L2 R' D2 U
> 
> ...


U' D2 R' D R' L2


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 30, 2011)

18.21 avg of 100

finally a decent avg of 100


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 30, 2011)

1:09.54 4x4 average of 12, I think it's first sub 1:10
Statistics for 07-30-2011 12:43:16

Average: 1:09.54
Standard Deviation: 3.41
Best Time: 1:03.63
Worst Time: 1:20.65
Individual Times:
1.	1:04.78	D Rw' B' L Rw2 F U B2 D2 B' L F' D Uw U2 Rw' R' F D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 L B Fw Uw2 U' R B F2 U2 L2 D2 Uw' L
2.	1:08.69	F2 D' Uw U L2 Rw2 R' B' Fw2 U2 B L B' F2 D' Uw U Fw' Rw Uw2 U L' B' Fw' F' D' Uw' U2 Rw' D L' Rw2 R D2 Uw' U' F' L' Rw' R
3.	1:07.19	Rw2 R D2 Uw' L2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw' F' Rw2 B U' Rw' D2 Uw2 U L' R' Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw D' R' U R' D' Fw' Rw2 B Rw' U' Fw R Fw' F Rw R' U
4.	1:11.89	D2 L Rw B' F2 Rw2 D F2 Uw' U2 F2 Rw B Fw2 F2 L' B F2 L F2 Uw U' B' D Uw' U B F Rw' R2 D L' Rw2 R2 D Uw U2 L' R' Uw'
5.	(1:20.65)	L' Rw' D' U L Uw' Fw2 D Fw' Rw R2 Uw' Rw U2 Rw2 Uw U R D2 Uw' U' L2 D' L B2 Fw2 D' Uw' U R' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 F' L' B2 Fw2 D U2 F
6.	1:11.80	Fw2 R2 F' U' B2 U2 F2 D Uw' Rw D L Uw U R Fw2 F Rw U B2 D Fw' Uw2 F2 L2 Rw2 R2 D Uw U L Rw' R B' D Uw' U' B2 D' Rw
7.	1:06.26	R2 B L' Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw' U2 F' Uw2 U' Fw L Uw' Fw L2 F Uw' R2 B' F2 Rw D' Uw' Rw2 B Fw F2 L Rw2 R B' Uw2 B Fw' F R' F2 D Uw
8.	1:16.04	Fw' L2 U L2 R2 Fw2 Rw D' L' Fw2 F Uw' B2 Fw Uw' U' Fw2 U2 L' Rw2 D' Fw F' U' F D L R' B F' L' Uw2 L2 R2 Uw L Rw R2 Uw' Fw2
9.	(1:03.63)	Uw2 U' Fw' L U R B' F' Uw' R F2 R Fw Uw' B Fw F2 D' B2 F2 Uw Rw R' F' U2 R2 D2 Uw' F' D2 Rw2 U' B' R D2 Uw2 U2 Rw B2 R'
10.	1:08.00	L2 F' Rw' R Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw U R D Uw2 U F D Uw2 U R B2 L' Rw2 R Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 D Uw2 U B2 F Rw2 R2 B' Uw2 B D2 Uw
11.	1:15.02	B2 F' Uw U2 F' Rw2 F L2 D U2 B F2 L' R D' Fw U' Fw F L' R B' L2 Rw2 D2 U2 R' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw R2 Fw F' L'
12.	1:05.71	B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R' D2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 B' Rw' B L' R D2 Uw U Rw B2 D L' Rw R2 D2 Uw U Fw L Uw' L' Rw2 Uw B' Fw Uw2 Rw Fw F'


----------



## Julian (Jul 30, 2011)

Woo, new PB 

1. 10.37 R F' B2 U' R2 F B2 L R' B U' R2 B F D U2 L U' R' F' B2 D R2 F' R2

R' U2 R' F D2
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U y' R U R'
U L' U L U' L' U' L
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
U2


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 30, 2011)

Square-1

30.86, 25.38, (38.39), (23.09), 24.90 = 27.05 avg5

32.93, 31.54, 27.18, 32.38, 26.40, 23.42, 30.35, 30.86, 25.38, (38.39), (23.09), 24.90 = 28.53 avg12


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 31, 2011)

First timed gigaminx solve

43:25.78

Stuffed up at edge pairing
Mf8 gigaminx


----------



## JyH (Jul 31, 2011)

Average of 12: 14.91


Spoiler



1. 13.26 F2 R2 D F B U R F' B L R' B2 R' F' B U B2 D2 B D R D2 B U' F'
2. 13.90 B R L2 D L D2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F' D2 B' F2 U' R2 B U R2 F' L D' B' U'
3. 15.61 D F U2 B F' L2 U B U R' L B' U2 R' L B L B U' B' R2 B F2 D2 U
4. (11.27) R2 B U' L R2 F2 U R' U' D' L D2 R' F2 B L F2 U F' B U' R' F L2 U'
5. 14.01 F' D' U2 B2 L2 F U B R2 B' L' U2 L2 D' F2 L D U' F' D F B2 U2 F' B2
6. 16.02 B2 D2 U' L' F2 B L2 R B L B2 L' F2 B R' B R2 B R L B2 F2 L D' F
7. (20.42) D2 F' L2 F D' L2 U F2 U2 L' R D' L' D2 B' F' D2 L' D B' L' F U R F2
8. 15.63 D L F' R2 F2 B R F2 L2 F R' F' B' R D L F L2 B2 U' D2 L F' B L'
9. 11.99 U2 R B2 D U R U2 L2 F2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B F2 D2 U' B L F2
10. 13.35 R U F' R2 U B' D' U' F2 R' B' F' R L F R B' D' B' L' F2 U2 D L2 D'
11. 18.86 R U R' L B' U2 F R2 B' F R D' U' L2 F2 L' D2 U L' U' L2 D B F2 L'
12. 16.42 L' B' D R' B2 L2 B D' L2 B2 L' R2 D B2 U R' L F' R' L2 D' R' F2 L U'

First 5 solves are a 13.73 average of 5.
lol counting 18s and 16s.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2011)

8x8x8 sim:
3:39.39 single
4:03.316 avg5
4:09.281 avg12

The single is great, but I'll try to improve the averages tomorrow when I feel less tired.


----------



## Julian (Jul 31, 2011)

Re-learnt square-1.

After 30 solves:

54.21 Ao12
40.55 Ao5
34.89 NL single
28.88 lucky single

The 28:


Spoiler



(0,5) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (3,6) / (-1,6) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (2,1) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-2,3) /


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 31, 2011)

Pb avg 12 and avg 5 in a set of 13 solves. Sub 30 avg 5 woot =D.
Also learned 3Pll's today, working on 2 more which I should hopefully have by tonight.


----------



## frogmanson (Jul 31, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I find this a little hard to believe, considering this:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...THER-hand!-O_o&p=608550&viewfull=1#post608550



That was with my right hand. I normally OH with my left.


----------



## Xishem (Jul 31, 2011)

First sub-10 single. OLL skip.

Time: 9.91

Scramble: U L' U2 B D' F D' U2 B' U' B D' U L U B' F L U' R' U F' L2 R' F2

Inspection: z2 
Cross: U' R2 F R u2 L2
F2L 1: U2 R' U R
F2L 2: U2 L' U' L2 U L'
F2L 3: U' R U R' U2 U y' R U' R'
F2L 4: y U2 R U R' R U' R'
OLL: Skip
PLL: y2 R' U2 R' y U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

NL single is still 10.17 :3


----------



## clincr (Jul 31, 2011)

7.87 nl. why do all my good solves have to be nl.

B F U2 R' B U B D' F R B' R D2 U' B' F D U L U' F2 R2 D' B U' 

y2
L D' y' R D
U y' L' U L
U R U' R' U y' R' U R
U L' U' L 
y U R' U' R U2 R' U R
f R U R' U' f'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

49 moves / 7.87 seconds = 6.23 tps


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 31, 2011)

New 3X3 single PB: 32.16


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Finally sub-4 2x2 official average with Ortega. 
<-------------


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2011)

First day of legitimately speedsolving Pyraminx. I've only ever done a few random sets of five or so solves before. Using 5-alg LBL method (I just learned two of those algs today)

Best single: 4.90

Best Avg5: 8.76 = (8.01), 9.04, 8.54, (14.40), 8.71

Best Avg12: 9.56 = 9.50, 10.72, 8.35, 10.61, (13.52), 7.94, 8.04, 10.67, 7.06, 11.95, 10.80, (6.89)

Best Avg100: 10.59 = 10.80, 8.13, 10.27, 12.80, 13.28, 8.93, 13.00, 8.46, 14.36, 11.30, (17.36), 7.92, 13.13, 11.20, 12.39, 9.03, 15.42, 9.59, 12.30, 8.56, 9.57, 8.79, 13.16, 10.83, 9.50, 10.72, 8.35, 10.61, 13.52, 7.94, 8.04, 10.67, 7.06, 11.95, 10.80, 6.89, 11.80, 11.24, 12.95, 12.01, 10.88, 10.69, 9.20, 13.03, 10.99, 7.74, 9.61, 10.00, 10.98, 8.83, 12.30, 8.84, 11.74, 6.85, 10.16, 12.27, 9.70, 8.77, 12.50, 6.14, 9.84, 11.58, 14.87, 10.66, 11.32, 11.53, 13.99, 8.01, 9.04, 8.54, 14.40, 8.71, 14.98, 10.90, 11.90, 9.77, 10.60, 6.31, 10.65, 11.40, 7.94, 13.55, 13.16, 11.15, 7.53, 12.25, 10.73, 11.17, 13.20, 10.17, 11.19, 5.29, 13.49, 10.24, 10.51, 10.71, 10.03, 9.15, 9.01, (4.90)


----------



## nccube (Jul 31, 2011)

4 competitons in a row winning 2x2!


----------



## Nopedk (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got a sub 40 time(yey)
37.52
I am so proud 
previous pb was 42.xx


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 31, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> new PB by 4 seconds!!!
> 
> 5.	(11.45)	U2 R' U F2 L2 R B2 L2 R' U F' L2 R' D2 U
> 
> ...


 
you really need to use longer scrambles, that had a 17 move speedsolve f2l on yellow. So many blocks were already made.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2011)

Agreed, that is in no way a valid scramble.


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

I got 8.02 on it my first time. My actual record is 10.53.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> First day of legitimately speedsolving Pyraminx. I've only ever done a few random sets of five or so solves before. Using 5-alg LBL method (I just learned two of those algs today)
> 
> Best single: 4.90
> 
> ...


 
I came back to pyraminx after a break, and did another ~100 solves. I broke every one of the above PB's.

single: 4.21
avg5: 8.34
avg12: 9.09
avg100: 10.13


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 1, 2011)

3x3 PB NL single 8.90 

LL was F (R U R' U') x2 F', J prem


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 1, 2011)

9.99 3x3x3 average of 5
I haven't had a sub10 avg5 in a looong time.

1. 9.88 D2 F' U' D R' B L2 R' F2 L' B' U B' U R' D2 F2 D L' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' L 
2. (13.36) B' U L2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 D' F B D2 L' B' R2 U B' R' L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' 
3. (8.77) L2 U2 F2 B L2 R' B' D2 L B2 D2 R F' B R B D F2 L2 B R F' B L B' 
4. 10.23 B R' B' R L' B2 D2 U2 F2 B U2 B' R L2 D B F2 R' B R' L2 D2 F2 L2 U 
5. 9.89 D L2 R2 D U' F U' B' U' R D2 L' B R D U2 F D F2 U' B2 F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 9.99 3x3x3 average of 5
> I haven't had a sub10 avg5 in a looong time.
> 
> 1. 9.88 D2 F' U' D R' B L2 R' F2 L' B' U B' U R' D2 F2 D L' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' L
> ...


Cutting it a little close don't you think


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 1, 2011)

New Average 3 of 5!
5:	00:33.38	x(messed up cross)
4:	00:24.85	x
3:	00:28.10	x
2:	00:23.50	x
1:	00:23.58	x

3 of 5: 00:25.51


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 1, 2011)

New Average of 12!
00:26.90

(12:	00:38.51	x)
11:	00:23.25	x
10:	00:28.92	x
9:	00:29.19	x
8:	00:24.64	x
7:	00:27.01	x
6:	00:25.84	x
5:	00:33.38	x
4:	00:24.85	x
3:	00:28.10	x
(2:	00:23.50	x)
1:	00:23.58	x

My last layer is finally starting to catch up! It used to take me 10 seconds to finish that. I can't wait for sub 20 xD


----------



## JyH (Aug 1, 2011)

OH MY GOD.



Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.08
1. 13.84 B2 D' R' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 B L' B' U L' B2 U' F R F B R' U' B2 D'
2. (12.16) F2 D2 L' U B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R B U' R2 B2 F2 L B2 L D2 F' B2 L' U' L' R
3. 12.59 R2 F2 U L B' U2 B R B L2 B2 U' D2 F' D2 L2 R B' L' F2 B2 D' R' D2 U'
4. (17.51) F L D' F' L2 B L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R U' B2 D2 R' L2 D' F D2 U2 B' F R2 D2
5. 12.80 L' D' R2 F' R B' R' L U B R L2 D L U2 F2 R2 L' B2 F2 L R' F' D' F

Ridiculously lucky, 3 PLL skips.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 1, 2011)

Square-1 average of 12 PB!!

avg 33.69

26.09
32.09
31.15
31.30
43.52
26.63
23.43
50.97
36.53
32.88
47.34
29.44


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 1, 2011)

Average 12 and Avg 5 pb in these 12 solves;

27.87
(35.04)
29.47
28.34
29.91
29.54
(26.15)
33.41
32.87
30.22
34.64
32.01

Ao12: 30.83
Ao5: 29.11

I'm loving my improvement atm . Also my most consistent avg ever I reckon .


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 9.99 3x3x3 average of 5
> I haven't had a sub10 avg5 in a looong time.
> 
> 1. 9.88 D2 F' U' D R' B L2 R' F2 L' B' U B' U R' D2 F2 D L' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' L
> ...



What timer do you use? 

Because this is not 9.99 Ao5 but exactly 10.00: 9.88 + 10.23 + 9.89 = 30.00 :S


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 1, 2011)

First average for 5x5 for a long long time and I get my second sub 2 a05 

Average of 5: 1:54.04
1. 1:51.62 b2 r2 B r2 F b' L' d2 b' R l2 u2 D' B L2 u' L2 u' B2 r' L2 U' l2 u d U l2 D B2 U' r' U' b' U2 d2 F' b' u2 R2 b F' L B R d' U' L u2 F2 d U2 b2 d D2 L r' U2 r' u2 L2
2. (1:47.64) F2 U' R' d' F U' r f' D' b r' B2 U' L R2 f r2 B d' f2 R u2 B' u r2 L l f2 r2 l' f' d2 l2 d b2 f' F' D2 u2 U2 l' D2 U' u2 f' l b F2 d' L' l2 F' R' U d u2 b l' B R'
3. (2:17.96) r d B' u' B2 f2 R2 u2 f' U' R U' l' b' L2 d' B2 D L R F' d2 R L2 b2 R L2 B' u D' b' d r2 R2 U2 r l2 D' R2 D' R' r D d' B' l' D' L2 U R2 r u2 L2 f L2 F' b' D' B2 d'
4. 1:56.86 r2 B2 u' l' f B2 r2 F' u2 R' F' l B2 l' b' U d L B2 b r2 l F2 B2 R2 u L f2 b2 U' D' B' f' L2 b2 l R' u2 B2 b2 R b2 F' d' F2 r' L' F2 r2 u2 r' f' U b2 D2 f2 u' U2 b' u'
5. 1:53.65 D2 F f' R' b2 l2 r' u2 R2 U2 R2 b' R2 r F l2 F B u' l2 f' B D2 F U2 f d2 b F R' r l' U u' F2 f R f D2 B2 F f2 L' F' u2 U2 L D2 b l' b U' F2 f2 l' f2 l f' F2 l


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 1, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> What timer do you use?
> 
> Because this is not 9.99 Ao5 but exactly 10.00: 9.88 + 10.23 + 9.89 = 30.00 :S


 
Sorry, but this is incorrect. She most likely used QQTimer, which measures in the thousandths but rounds to the hundredths. So, the times in hundredth format average 10.00, but in thousandth format average 9.99.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2011)

The "secret" version fixes that, actually, but I don't want to formally release it until I do a couple of key major changes...


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 1, 2011)

Got first sub 25 average in a competition (Marietta Open 2011) 2 days ago.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 1, 2011)

I loosened my Guhong last night, and I was just doing the first few solves with the new tensions (ended up doing 16 solves), and out of nowhere I got a 12.28, a PB by a couple tenths of a second, then I got a 12.54 (These were my 2nd and 3rd ever 12.xx solves). Then BAM, I got an 11.32.  These were all part of a ao12 of 14.67, new PB by almost 2 seconds. The 11.32 and 12.54 were also apart of a a 13.56 ao5, a new PB by almost 2 seconds.

In that ao12 I had, 1 11.xx, 2 12.xx's, 2 13.xx's, 3 14.xx's, 1 15.xx, 1 16.xx, 1 18.xx, and 1 19.xx.

It's amazing, what setting tensions on your cube can do you your times,


----------



## Muesli (Aug 1, 2011)

Session average: 17.89
1. 18.71 D U F' B' D2 B2 U2 D2 B' F' D2 R U' B2 D' R' L' D' F2 U L' F D F L2
2. 17.46 D' F' U L' F R2 D2 B2 U' R' D F B' L' B L' U' D' L' D2 L2 B' F2 U2 R'
3. 18.55 F2 B2 R B' R U L2 B U R L' F' U2 L2 D' R U' L2 R' U B' U2 R U B2
4. (22.47) R2 B2 U R' B' D' L U2 D B F' D2 L' F2 U2 D2 F' B R D2 B R2 D B' U'
5. 18.26 D2 R D F U D' F' R2 B2 F2 U' D2 B' D R' F' R' U2 F' B2 R B2 D2 R2 B2
6. 20.22 F2 R B2 D U' L' F2 B2 L' B' L2 B' L' U2 D' B L' B F' U D L2 D2 U' B
7. 15.87 R L U2 B2 D' B R' L' D B R2 F' U L2 R D' F2 L' D2 R' U2 D F' R' B'
8. (12.02) L2 F' B2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 R B2 D' R' F' B2 L2 R2 B U F' D' U F' B2 U' F'
9. 17.61 U B' U2 D B F D2 B U F D R D R2 D L' U2 D R L2 F2 L' D R' D
10. 19.12 F R D B D2 F B R' U' L' R' U B' L B2 U' D R F2 B' U2 R' U R' L
11. 12.61 R' D R' L F L2 U' D' F' L2 U' B2 F' L R2 F' R2 F' D' U' L2 R2 F2 R D'
12. 20.52 U R D' R2 B2 R F' R2 B R D2 B' R D2 F2 U2 L D2 B R' B2 L2 U2 D2 L' 

PB average of 12. PB average of 5 (15.36) and PB NL single... 12.02 seconds.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 1, 2011)

First sub 1.10 ao5 for magic
1.06. (DNF), 1.09, 1.06, (1.03)

Got my pb single and avg


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 1, 2011)

Just joined the sub 10 club

Average of 12: 9.92
1. 9.18 
2. 8.11 
3. 10.76 
4. 10.54 
5. 9.95 
6. 11.04 
7. (11.91) 
8. 9.97 
9. 8.53 
10. 10.96 
11. 10.13 
12. (8.01) 
and if anyone really needs to ask, it's 3x3


----------



## JackJ (Aug 1, 2011)

10.45 single, solution was fun 

U' F L2 U L' U2 R2 L B' R L2 F L R' D L2 R F B D' B' D L R U2

Inspection: y2 
xxcross - 1 cross piece: B2 U' R U' L F' L' 
F2L 3 + last cross piece: y' R' U' R U M' U M
F2L 4: U y' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' 
OLL: U R2 D R' U2 R D' R U2 R'
PLL: U2 x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 1, 2011)

8.61, first sub9 single, really lucky though  

cross on U
U' B R' L2 F' R2 L2 D' U R' F2 U' R D U2 F B L D L U2 R L' F2 L2 



Spoiler



Double X-Cross: D F R F U R U' z2
F2L#3: R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L#4: U y2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL: y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 1, 2011)

Just set new PB Ao12.

*22.77*

22.87, 21.82, 22.17, (32.47), 20.29, 23.42, (18.02), 23.86, 23.27, 23.12, 21.16, 25.74

I have drastically improved on 3x3 in the past 3-4 days. 4 days ago I was averaging sub 27ish. Much better.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 1, 2011)

10.49 3x3 Single.

Done practicing before the BCN Summer Open :3 .


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2011)

My second day of practicing Pyraminx

single: 2.25
avg5: 6.02
avg12: 8.17
avg100: 9.16


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 1, 2011)

10:04.xx 7x7x7 solve.

amwantsub10  .


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 1, 2011)

2x2

Average of 5: 2.97
1. 2.56 U' R F' U R2 U' F2 
2. (4.56) U' F2 R' U F U' R U2 F' 
3. 3.75 F U' R U2 F2 R U' F' U' 
4. 2.59 U' R' F U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
5. (2.34) F2 R2 F U2 F' R U'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 1, 2011)

first sub-1: 0.97 magic


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 2, 2011)

Holy crap. I just did a solve where, after CMLL, there was just UF and UB flipped. Wasn't timing... Could have been around 9-10 second solve.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2011)

sq1 ER. And broke almost every other PB of mine in comp. Awesome


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2011)

6th overall in the sum of average ranks (1219), beating Maarten by only 4 ranks 

I seriously need to work on magic :/

Also, ran my first competition successfully with Daniel Sheppard, and also had enough time to do head to head  (Videos to follow later).

Feels nice to have arranged a competition in which 3 WRs and 1 ER were broken


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 2, 2011)

Online rubiks clock in 39.26 . I learned the pochmann method yesterday. Only practiced a little.
Tomorrow I should be meeting Sam Zhixiao Wang ....


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> sq1 ER. And broke almost every other PB of mine in comp. Awesome


Congrats Simon 


Robert-Y said:


> 6th overall in the sum of average ranks (1219), beating Maarten by only 4 ranks
> 
> I seriously need to work on magic :/
> 
> ...


Finally on that list! Took too long.

My accomplishments: Official 3:26.11 4bld  Official 3:25.30 3bld 
Ran my first competition successfully with Robert Yau, and also had enough time to do head to head  (Video here).


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> My accomplishments: Official 3:26.11 4bld  Official 3:25.30 3bld



Congrats Daniel! (... what with you stealing my thunder and whatnot )


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 2, 2011)

starting magic at 9:30am (I suck at magic in the morning)
3 sub-1: 0.97(2) and 0.96 --> pb single
3 sub-1.05 ao5: 1.04, 1.03 and 1.02 --> pb ao5 1.02, (0.97), 1.03, (51.61), 1.02
sub-1.10 ao12: 1.03, 1.02, 1.4, 1.02, 1.03, 1.05, (2.66), 1.03, 1.03, 1.02, (0.97), 1.03

Had to type this out manually because I used a different computer


----------



## JackJ (Aug 2, 2011)

2:25.56 5x5 solve 
30-80-35 breakdown


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 2, 2011)

you have fast centres


----------



## JackJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Not usually, but they were crazy easy, 3 move L2C and 1x3 blocks were everywhere.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok then, i average 1:50 w/ 30s centres


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2011)

Taught girlfriend how to solve the cube with Roux a bit over a week ago.
She didn't really practice until yesterday.

PB avg/5 solves:
Yesterday: 2:20
Today: 1:30.

Improvement!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 2, 2011)

lol sq1 scramble
5.	(4.69)	(3,5) (0,-5) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,5)

(0,-2) (-3,0) (0,-3) (-3,5) (-3,-5)


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 2, 2011)

sub 54 avg 5 on 4x4.

[thats really good for me]


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 2, 2011)

Practicing for Nationals 
5x5:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 1:38.05
worst time: 2:36.14

current avg5: 1:57.73 (σ = 2.64)
best avg5: 1:52.04 (σ = 8.34)

current avg12: 1:56.60 (σ = 8.25)
best avg12: 1:55.76 (σ = 7.92)

session avg: 1:56.88 (σ = 7.28)
session mean: 1:57.90



Pyraminx


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 3.64
worst time: 15.07

current avg5: 7.98 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 5.92 (σ = 1.87)

current avg12: 8.15 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 7.25 (σ = 1.63)

current avg100: 8.55 (σ = 2.12)
best avg100: 8.55 (σ = 2.12)



4x4 PB AO5 and 12


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 32/32
best time: 45.56
worst time: 1:05.49

current avg5: 56.24 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 48.72 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 55.32 (σ = 3.92)
best avg12: 51.97 (σ = 3.49)

session avg: 54.82 (σ = 4.66)
session mean: 54.86



3x3 started out really good, but slowly went down hill  still not to bad.


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 8.58
worst time: 15.51

current avg5: 10.33 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 10.33 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 11.34 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 10.82 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 11.37 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 11.34 (σ = 0.99)

session avg: 11.35 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 11.36


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2011)

2:32 skype bld with cubersmith


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally. I've finally memorized the G-Perms. I've been to scared to finish them. Lol.


----------



## Julian (Aug 2, 2011)

Average of 12: 14.35
1. 15.18 D B D2 L R' B' R2 B F2 D U B' L U D R2 L2 D R' L U' B R B U2 
2. 16.52 B R' L2 D F' L2 F' U' D2 B2 F2 R U R2 L U D2 B D' R' L2 U' F2 D2 U2 
3. 11.63 D' L2 B2 L F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 U' R L F' U' L F B U2 D2 F L D' R' 
4. 12.15 L' U' L2 F L' B' D2 L B2 R' D2 R B F2 D F2 L2 U R' D2 U' F' D' B' F2 
5. 14.78 B U D' B F2 D' R2 D U F D2 F L' D' R2 L' F D2 R' F L' U2 F B' L2 
6. 15.07 U2 F B2 R2 D F2 L D B' U R' B' L' U' D L2 U2 F D U R D R' B U2 
7. 15.50 D F' D R U2 F2 R2 D' U' B' D' F U F L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B L R F' B' L' 
8. 15.26 B D U B F L R' F' R2 F D2 U R2 B F2 D L D2 B2 L D' L' B F' U' 
9. (18.59) U' B L' F2 U' B2 F' D U F L' U2 R U' L2 F' U2 D L' B' F2 D L2 R2 B 
10. 13.64 L F U2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 L' B2 F R2 L' F L' U2 L' F R' F2 L2 F2 L B U' 
11. (10.97) D' U2 F2 L2 R D F2 U D2 L2 D' B' U2 B L2 U L' U' D2 F R2 B R' U2 F 
12. 13.74 B2 F L B D U' B F L' R' B L' R F2 L F' U' F2 U F2 U2 R L' D' L2

3-7 are 14.00 Ao5. Argh!

Also, 16.39 Ao100.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2011)

Some 9x9x9 sim records 

5:22.582 single (1417 moves @ 4.39 tps)
5:46.297 avg5
5:48.774 avg12


----------



## joey (Aug 3, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Some 9x9x9 sim records
> 
> 5:22.582 single (1417 moves @ 4.39 tps)
> 5:46.297 avg5
> 5:48.774 avg12


...


----------



## Bizarro (Aug 3, 2011)

New 3x3 PB: 27.81 PLL skip, but I'm not complaining. My first sub-30 solve.


----------



## JyH (Aug 3, 2011)

Average of 12: 14.79


Spoiler



1. (11.03) B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 D B F R' U2 B L' U B2 R' L' U B' D B2 F' U2 F
2. 14.33 L2 F D R U' L' U2 B2 F2 U D F' D2 R D U L B' L F' D' U' L F B2
3. 14.60 U R' L F U' R' L' B F R' B2 L2 U L' U' R' B2 D B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 U'
4. 15.85 D' L' F2 B2 U' D2 R' U2 F' U' D2 L' R F' R U2 R' D' B2 U' B D B F2 U'
5. 14.85 R L' U B F' L2 D' U2 L D L F R B2 F R2 L2 D' U' F2 U' B2 U B' L
6. 14.55 D' U F U R' D' F' R2 D L U2 D R B2 U' D' B2 F' D' U L2 F2 R2 D2 L
7. 15.86 B L' D' U' F D U2 L' B2 L F' L2 U2 D L2 F B U' F L2 R F2 D2 L' B2
8. 15.59 L B2 R F2 L U' R2 L' D U2 R U2 B' U2 R2 U L F2 R2 D2 R' F L2 B F'
9. 12.57 L2 D' R F R2 D' F2 B D L2 B D' L2 U2 B' F U' D2 F B2 L' F2 D L2 B'
10. 14.25 B2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 F' B2 U2 B' L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 F R' L' B2 D2 B' L' B' R2 D2
11. 15.43 F' B2 D2 B' U2 B R U2 R2 B' R U2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 U' L F D B L' R' D2
12. (15.89) B R2 D2 U' R L' B2 R' B F' R' L2 U' B F L2 D2 L D F2 D' F' R2 U2 R2


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 3, 2011)

Second time I got 2 pll skips in a row. All those times I was practicing CFOP blockbuilding.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 3, 2011)

CFOP blockbuilding? how does that work?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 3, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> CFOP blockbuilding? how does that work?


 
he doesnt understand cubing, hes trys to use algs for zbf2l and blockbuild in cfop


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 3, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> he doesnt understand cubing, hes trys to use algs for zbf2l and blockbuild in cfop


 
Lol I don't know anything of ZB. Any f2l algs,I use 2 look oll and pll  

I pair first layer edge, corner, and second layer edge at the same time.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Lol I don't know anything of ZB. Any f2l algs,I use 2 look oll and pll


you know nothing about the method? even from the thread you made?



Jorghi said:


> I pair first layer edge, corner, and second layer edge at the same time.


 
is this for cfop or zb?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 3, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> is this for cfop or zb?


 "Blockbuilding CFOP"


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 3, 2011)

so like double x-cross?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 3, 2011)

just thought I might post my 56.96 computer cube solve (3x3) 
yeah really crappy


----------



## Julian (Aug 3, 2011)

38.42 Ao5
42.02 Ao12

Square-1


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 3, 2011)

12.07 Single. I was VERY close to beating my PB, but I messed up from excitement. 
I'm enjoying iitimer.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 3, 2011)

98 secs CFOP ftw! ok i suk... im working on it tho


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 3, 2011)

23.3 Ao50, PB by a second. 
I got 8 sub 20s and 1 over 30, hopefully I can get rid of that 30 in new Ao50s by August 20(CO)


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just randomly improved at 3x3
11.51, 10.92, 11.32, (9.37), 11.04, 11.31, 11.86, (16.48), 11.00, 13.91, 11.89, 11.71 = *11.65avg12*
10.92, 11.32, (9.37), 11.04, 11.31 = *11.09avg5*
OLL skip on 10.92
EDIT: 12.94 avg100


----------



## Hershey (Aug 3, 2011)

4x4 one handed

2:51.04 
U r D2 B r L2 f r F2 r2 D' U F u2 L2 B2 R F' L' F r2 R' L U r2 U' B U2 L u' R2 B' r2 F f2 B D' R' f2 R2


----------



## Muesli (Aug 3, 2011)

Average of 50: 17.64
Average of 12: 16.45 
Average of 5: 15.58



Spoiler



1. 18.59 R2 B' U2 F U' B' L2 R D2 B2 U' B D R2 B2 D F2 D2 U R L2 D' F R L2
2. 14.10 F2 D L' R U' L' U R D U' F2 D' R U L' U' B' U' B' L' R B2 L2 D F2
3. 16.94 U2 R2 F2 D L' U D F' L2 D2 B2 R D U2 L' B2 R D F2 R D' R F R2 U
4. 20.27 F2 U D F' U2 B D' B' D L B R' F' L2 U D' R U2 L' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2
5. 18.98 L U' F D' L2 R D2 L2 R2 D U' F2 R2 U L D R L2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L' F2
6. 19.65 L' B' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R F L2 R U' D' L2 B L R' U' F2 B D F R2 B' R'
7. 18.81 R' L U' D R U D F' B' L' R2 F' R2 D' R' B2 R' L2 U' L' F' U2 D L R
8. 16.54 D R' L' F2 D2 L' U' R' D U2 R L' D' B' F L' R' D2 U R' F U2 D R2 U
9. 19.82 L' F2 B L' B2 U2 D' F' U2 F D2 R L2 F2 D' U' F2 R2 D B2 R F2 R' L2 D'
10. 17.93 R' L2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 F' B D2 F2 U' D2 F' L2 U F2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2
11. 14.20 L' D U R D2 L F2 R2 U' F B' D2 F D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B F' D B' L B2 R
12. 18.71 B' U L' B L' R' B2 D U2 L U L2 R2 U L2 U' F D L' R2 F2 R U2 F2 U
13. 19.83 L U' B2 U L2 R2 U' R B2 F2 U D' F' U R2 F' L D2 L2 R' D2 L D' R2 F
14. 17.54 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 B U2 L' F2 L F2 D U' R L F2 D' F2 U2 R' L D' F' B
15. 16.77 F' L R2 B F2 R F' L2 U2 R' B U L2 R U L2 D' L2 B2 R' B2 D B2 D U
16. 16.36 D' F2 L2 R' B2 D F2 D' B' U' R' B' R F B R' U F L' B' D2 F2 B2 R' D2
17. 18.72 B2 D F B' U2 F' B2 U D L U' F2 D R2 U B R U' F R L' D2 L B' U
18. 17.86 B' F2 L2 R' D2 F' U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F D2 F2 B' R
19. 19.29 D' L2 R' D2 R U2 D F B U2 R' U' R U' F L2 B' R D F D' B2 L2 B2 U2
20. (14.04) F2 L U' D L2 B L' D2 R B2 D U L2 B2 D' R L' F B D B' D' R2 B' L'
21. 19.14 F2 L2 B2 D' F L' U' F2 D U B' R D2 U2 B F R F B' D2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2
22. (22.65) U L' F2 U' F L' R2 U' F2 U' R' U B' U F L F' R' D B2 F R' B L2 D2
23. 15.76 D' U2 R2 L' U L2 R U R U2 D2 R U2 L2 B2 L F2 R2 L U' R' D L F2 R
24. 20.09 F' R F' B' D F' L B D L R2 F2 D L2 B U' L2 R' U' F U D L U2 L
25. 20.06 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 R' D' U2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R2 U' F B U D2
26. 15.35 L' D B D U B D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D B D' L' U L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F'
27. 18.83 R' F' U2 D' B2 F R' F2 U' L2 U2 D' F' U' D2 F2 L2 R' U' L2 B' F2 L2 B2 L'
28. 16.27 U B R2 L2 B' L' D L2 B2 F D2 R B U2 R' F B R D L2 U2 L2 D2 L R'
29. 15.81 L2 R' B' U' F2 U2 D2 B2 U F2 B' D' U' F U2 F' U' D2 F R2 F' B R F D
30. 17.87 D' F' U' B L2 B' L R2 F D2 B D U2 B2 D L U2 F' L F D L' D U R'
31. 14.52 B' D U F2 U L R U2 F2 R2 B D R B' F2 L F2 B D U F B2 R B2 U'
32. 15.91 D2 F2 B2 D R2 D' B D' R' D U R2 L2 D2 F' L' F D F D R F R2 D2 F2
33. 15.27 U' L' R' U' L F2 R2 L' B' D2 F U B' L2 B L' F2 L' B' F2 D' U' F' B R
34. 19.11 U' F' R F B U' L D2 F R2 L F' U' D2 L2 B2 D U R' U2 B' R' D B2 F'
35. 15.55 U' F2 D' F' B2 D2 B' U B2 F' U2 B2 D B F2 L2 R' B2 U' R' L' U R D F'
36. 16.72 U' F B' L' R B U2 R' B D R2 F B2 U2 D B' D L F2 D2 L2 B' D' F L
37. 18.73 U B' U' D2 L2 B2 F' L U D2 B2 D L2 R F' U' R D' F B2 L2 F2 L2 D L
38. 16.77 D R B2 D2 F' B2 L' D' B2 R' D U B' D2 U2 F' L' R2 U' F R L' U2 L2 R2
39. 15.62 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D B R' F' L B2 F2 D2 U' B R' D F' R' U R2 D2 L2 R2
40. 19.75 U2 L U F' L U D F' U2 F U D B' R2 L' U2 L2 F U2 B D U' F2 B' L
41. 21.21 D R2 D R' D2 R' F R2 F2 B' L' F' U D2 L B R2 U2 D' F' B2 R2 L' D2 F'
42. 16.54 B2 D2 B L R B2 R2 U F' R F D R' D' B U2 B2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F U2 L'
43. 14.41 B U R L2 B' F2 R' F2 B' L2 U' D' L2 R D L2 D L' D2 U' B' F' L2 R2 F
44. 21.60 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 R' U D F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R L' F B2 D' U2 B' U B2 L U' D2
45. 18.83 D L' F2 B2 D L' U2 D L B2 U D' F R' L F B2 R' U B2 L2 D' U' F U'
46. 16.24 L2 F2 U L D2 F B' R B L2 F' L U R B' D R' F2 R' U D F2 B D2 B'
47. 17.46 U B' U2 B2 L2 F2 R' U D B2 R B2 L' U2 F B2 R2 L F R B' L2 D U F'
48. 19.43 U2 R U2 F' B' U2 D2 B2 L' B L2 U' B' U2 F2 R' F2 B L2 D' U L U2 L2 D'
49. 18.60 L D B L' R2 F' R2 D L' F' R2 F L R' B2 F2 R U L2 B L2 F D' U' R2
50. 14.55 U L2 D2 R' D' R U' D' B' L F2 L2 B D' B2 R2 D' L2 R F' U R F' R U'



Seriously... This Zhanchi has knocked about 4 seconds off my averages. Well impressed.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I just randomly improved at 3x3
> 11.51, 10.92, 11.32, (9.37), 11.04, 11.31, 11.86, (16.48), 11.00, 13.91, 11.89, 11.71 = *11.65avg12*
> 10.92, 11.32, (9.37), 11.04, 11.31 = *11.09avg5*
> OLL skip on 10.92
> EDIT: 12.94 avg100



Three days late?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 3, 2011)

not too shabby

Average: 19.57
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 16.19
Worst Time: 28.09
Individual Times:
1.	17.66	(0,-3) (-3,6) (2,1) (2,0) (0,3) (2,3) (6,3) (0,4) (6,0) (-5,0) (5,4) (1,0) (6,0) (1,3) (2,4) (0,4) (6,0)
2.	21.30	(0,-4) (3,0) (0,4) (3,3) (1,3) (6,0) (5,0) (5,1) (-5,0) (-2,5) (0,1) (2,5) (5,0) (4,1) (6,3) (0,3) (-1,0)
3.	18.21	(-5,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (-1,4) (2,0) (4,0) (-3,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (-5,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (3,4) (-4,4) (2,2) (2,4)
4.	19.55	(0,-1) (-5,1) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-2,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (3,2) (-5,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (1,2) (-3,0) (-5,0) (0,4) (2,0)
5.	(28.09)	(0,-1) (3,-5) (0,3) (6,2) (-5,0) (3,4) (-3,0) (1,4) (4,5) (3,0) (6,3) (4,0) (0,4) (-2,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,4)
6.	19.78	(0,5) (3,0) (4,4) (3,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (5,5) (6,0) (0,1) (5,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,1) (1,3) (5,2) (0,1) (-4,3)
7.	(16.19)	(0,-3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (3,0) (6,1) (5,5) (1,4) (0,2) (4,0) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,0)
8.	20.05	(-2,6) (-4,-4) (0,1) (6,0) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,4) (2,2) (4,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (-2,1)
9.	18.28	(0,0) (0,-3) (4,0) (-1,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (4,2) (0,1) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,1) (6,3) (-5,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,4)
10.	19.25	(0,3) (6,-3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (6,3) (-1,5) (-3,4) (0,2) (4,0) (0,3) (6,3) (0,2) (0,3) (4,0) (6,4)
11.	20.80	(3,6) (6,-3) (0,3) (0,2) (2,1) (3,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (-1,0) (3,4) (6,0) (0,3) (2,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-2,3) (-4,4)
12.	20.80	(4,0) (0,-1) (3,0) (-4,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (-2,2) (-5,5) (5,0) (6,1) (-1,0) (-2,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (-1,0) (4,0)


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 3, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> not too shabby
> 
> Average: 19.57
> Standard Deviation: 1.06
> ...



nice analysis... what method did you use? also what are your ordered pairs (0, -3) ?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> nice analysis... what method did you use? also what are your ordered pairs (0, -3) ?


 
He uses Vandenbergh method. Those "ordered pairs" make up the scramble.

This is [wiki]Square-1[/wiki], btw.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 3, 2011)

I got stung by three bees today at two different times.


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 3, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> I got stung by three bees today at two different times.


 
Ouch! That sucks!

Got my second sub-16 Average of 100, getting ready for Nationals!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 3, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> Ouch! That sucks!
> 
> Got my second sub-16 Average of 100, getting ready for Nationals!


 
What are you doing practicing 3x3? Feet WR gogogo.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

This is now my fourth day of practicing Pyraminx. Using '5-alg' LBL.

7.47 avg12 - 6.04, (9.75), 7.73, 8.80, 9.18, (2.60), 7.37, 8.95, 6.60, 7.15, 5.98, 6.90

8.31 avg100

The 2.60 was 2 moves + 3 tips  I suck at tips.
Scramble: U L U L B R L' B U B' R' l' r' u


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 4, 2011)

9:31.52 7x7x7 solve. PB by 33 seconds, and first sub10. FINALLY.

Breakdown:
Centers: 4:59 (lol, first sub5 centers)
Edges: 3:57
3x3: 35


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally getting back into the hang of 3x3:

10.89 Ao100

10.19 Ao12

Neither are PBs, but it's been a while since I had a sub 11 Ao100.

Also, on 2x2:

3.87 Ao12

4.42 Ao100 (using CLL and Ortega)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

Pyraminx

9.06, 7.44, 8.28, 6.96, 6.98, 6.39, 6.37, (9.26), (5.42), 6.49, 8.70, 5.53 = 7.22 avg12


EDIT: I've done almost exactly 1000 Pyraminx solves in the last 4 days.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

you should have done one more solve


----------



## JyH (Aug 4, 2011)

Average of 5: 13.59


Spoiler



1. 11.53 B2 U' R' L B U2 F L2 R' D F' D R' U2 D2 F B' L R F' R2 U' R B2 D
2. 16.26 D2 L' U' R' U' D R' F2 B2 D' B' U B2 L2 R' B' L U2 L' B2 F' L F' B2 L
3. (11.16) D' U L' R' F' U2 F2 B U' R' F2 L' F U2 R2 D R U B R2 D R D' L' F'
4. 12.99 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L B2 R' D R D F' U2 R B R' F2 R2 L B2 D F' D' F2 L'
5. (21.69) U D' F' U' D' R L B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B R' U2 L2 B2 U' D B L F2 R F



counting 16 >.>

EDIT: Average of 5: 12.92


Spoiler



1. (11.16) D' U L' R' F' U2 F2 B U' R' F2 L' F U2 R2 D R U B R2 D R D' L' F'
2. 12.99 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L B2 R' D R D F' U2 R B R' F2 R2 L B2 D F' D' F2 L'
3. (21.69) U D' F' U' D' R L B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B R' U2 L2 B2 U' D B L F2 R F
4. 14.25 L' D2 R L F' L D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D F' L' D2 B U' B D U' B2 D' B' D B2
5. 11.51 L F D2 R' L' F' U' L' B2 R F U' R2 B' L' B2 L2 B2 R2 F L' B2 L' F' R'



first sub 13    (yes, rolled the other solves from the 13.59)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 4, 2011)

JyH said:


> Average of 5: 13.59
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
God, you're improving so fast! It was only a few months ago when you were happy to get sub 20 solves.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 4, 2011)

PB single 15.93: CmLL skip


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

Did some Roux solves because I felt like it. Haven't done this in so long, and spent so much time staring at pieces having no idea what to do with them

18.01, (29.01), (17.85), 21.72, 24.03, 28.96, 23.14, 23.08, 18.07, 23.73, 23.20, 20.85 = 22.48 avg12


----------



## Julian (Aug 4, 2011)

23.60 Sq1 single


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

you should get faster at sq1


----------



## Julian (Aug 4, 2011)

you should get faster at pyra


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 4, 2011)

hi  get faster at magic


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

Julian said:


> you should get faster at pyra


 
Curious, what method do you use for pyra?


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 4, 2011)

1 minute 30 second with beginners method rubik's cube
2x2 i got 13 seconds!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Curious, what method do you use for pyra?


 
i believe lbl



Julian said:


> you should get faster at pyra


im better at prya than you are at sq1 

edit:
your 1/4 sec faster than me at pyra, im 1:07 faster at sq1 (officially), you should get faster at sq1.


----------



## Julian (Aug 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Curious, what method do you use for pyra?


Same as you  LBL with 5 algs.
Practice first layer. Extended centers as much as possible.


----------



## Julian (Aug 4, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> im better at prya than you are at sq1


I'm better at sq1 than you are at bld


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

im faster at sq1 than anyone else is at bld


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 4, 2011)

Another sub10, consecutive with the last one.

9:47.11

No idea what the split was. Woo, 7x7x7 is oddly fun, for now at least, until I burn out.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol Talk about consistency.
Haven't done OH for awhile so this is my PB average 

35.55, 35.51, 35.78, (35.93), (30.13) = *35.61*

Last solve was a PLL skip 
Usually finish F2L around 21 seconds :/


----------



## Lid (Aug 4, 2011)

Finished learning FULL EP for Square-1 today, let's see for how long I can remember them all 

(You can see my EPs here.)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lid said:


> Finished learning FULL EP for Square-1 today, let's see for how long I can remember them all
> 
> (You can see my EPs here.)


wow... good luck


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 4, 2011)

At the meetup
First megaminx . Didn't time it. Used Blake's megaminx.
Used commutators for LL

and 4x4 2:03. (I suck). First time using 32223
No parity.

Team BLD... 3:xx. With blake. We swapped around and got around the same times.

Solved a 5x5 for the first time....except parity...


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 4, 2011)

YES! first ever sub 20 avg 5:

17.71
19.95
(24.87)
19.63
(14.99) NL PB

= 19.10


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 4, 2011)

Statistics for 08-04-2011 09:29:45

Average: 12.75
Standard Deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 11.08
Worst Time: 26.84
Individual Times:
1.	11.58	R' B' R' D U L' B' F2 U L' R D B D2 B F L2 D' B' F' U' B2 F' R B2
2.	15.18	B2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D U' B2 F2 D2 L R B' F' L' D L2 F2 U L2 U B F2 U2
3.	12.84	B F' D2 U2 L' R' B L2 R B2 F' L2 B' F' D' R B' F' L R B' L U' F2 L
4.	(26.84)	F2 D' U' L F2 L' R B2 D' F L B U' L' B2 F' R2 B F' R' D' U L R U2
5.	(11.08)	R B L2 R' F2 D U2 L2 R' F L2 R B' F L' R2 B F' D2 U2 B L2 R' B' F
6.	11.77	B' F' L2 D U2 L R2 D2 R' U2 B F' L B' F' U L' R' B' F L' R2 D' F L'
7.	14.56	L' D' U' R' B' R2 F' D F2 R B' F' D2 F2 D' U2 L' U' L' F' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2
8.	12.93	R D R U' R' D' U' R2 B' F2 L2 F' D U B2 L2 R B2 U L R2 F' R' U' F2
9.	12.47	L U L2 R D' U2 B' F2 L2 F2 L2 R B2 D L' R2 D' F D U' L2 B' R F U'
10.	11.61	D2 R B2 D B2 D' B U2 B F L U2 B2 F2 D F L B U2 L2 F' R B2 R' B2
11.	11.91	B D2 L2 F D2 F' R D2 F2 U R U2 F D' U2 B2 F' R' U2 F2 D' U' L' R2 B
12.	12.65	B' F U' F' L' R2 B2 F' L' R2 D B D U F' L' F' D U2 F D' R2 D L R2


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 4, 2011)

8.89 fullstep (8.885)

D' B L2 F L2 B F R2 U' R L2 F2 L U' F D' B2 U2 F2 B D2 R' B2 L2 D

reconstruction

49 moves/8.885 sec = 5.5149...TPS
A bit hesitant to call this NL as it was very easy.

I'm glad my 8.30 is not on its own

average was fail. three counting 16s... and a 20.20..


----------



## Dacuba (Aug 4, 2011)

Archived my first sub10 (Average is ~15,6) 

9.72 B U2 L' D' R' B F U2 R D B L2 F B' D L R' U2 D R' U' D2 B U2 F 

I actually wanted my first sub10 not to be that easy, but w/e


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 4, 2011)

did my first sub 20 ao12 today ^^

(23.92), 20.25, 20.61, 22.28, 18.20, 17.64, 20.95, 23.31, 18.57, 17.79, 19.93, (15.66)
=19.95

AND the last 5 solves are my new pb ao5 (by almost a second ) and first sub 19 
(23.31), 18.57, 17.79, 19.93, (15.66)
=18.76


i usually struggle to get sub 20, often having 20.xy, but today it all went good, i was like flying


----------



## Florian (Aug 4, 2011)

Average of 5: 10.22
1. 9.71 D F D2 F2 R2 U2 F' B2 R U R D2 B2 F2 L' U' B' R2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' B2 U'
2. 9.56 D' F B' R2 L U' F B R' L2 U2 L2 R U B L U2 F' R U2 R F2 U' R2 D'
3. (15.51) R' L2 F2 B' L B' R2 L U F2 R2 L' B D2 F' D B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U D
4. 11.38 D' R U2 D' F' R' B2 U R' L D' L' U' L F2 B2 R F' U2 L B' R' F' B2 L
5. (9.34) D' R' U2 D2 F U D' B2 U B' L2 F2 D' F' D' U2 B2 U' F' B L D' U R D

Average of 5 PB


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2011)

Haven't done OH in like 2 weeks, then I come back with some massive PB's 
Average of 12: 18.25
1. 18.62 F2 U' R B2 D2 B L' F' D L' B2 L F' U R' B D2 F' L' D R2 U2 R L U' 
2. 18.98 B' U2 R2 U' L2 R' U2 R' U2 D2 B U D B2 U' B' D' L2 D2 B R U' D F2 B2 
3. 17.77 F D' F2 L2 F2 U' B' L D U B' L B' D' F' B R' L2 U' D2 F L' F U R' 
4. 19.97 R D R F2 R D U2 F2 U' R' F2 L2 F' U B' R2 U' L B' F2 U F' U2 R2 B2 
5. 20.64 B' U L U2 B2 R B' R F' L F2 U' L2 U D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U L2 F' B' 
6. 19.33 D2 F' L2 D' U R2 U2 F' B2 L D' L2 R' U L' F2 L R' B' F' U R2 U F2 R2 
7. 15.83 B2 L2 D U2 L2 F' B L' R F' L2 U' R' B' F' U2 L' D2 L' D2 L' B2 D' L2 R 
8. (12.60) L' F' U B' L' B D2 F2 B U' D L U' D2 R' B' R2 U' F2 D2 F L2 U' D' R2 
9. 17.64 D R' U2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F' U D2 R' F U L2 F2 D' F B' L2 B2 D2 F' R 
10. (22.84) U2 D R' U2 F U B2 L B' U L' D B2 L2 F' L F2 U2 R L F' U' F L2 D 
11. 16.99 R2 B' L' B' L2 B L' B' D2 U' B2 D' L U2 L2 B2 U2 R L' B' F' D F' D F 
12. 16.71 L2 U R2 B' U L2 B2 U2 B U' R2 U B L' U L' B L2 D' L U' L R D2 U 

16.82 average of 5 in there.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Another sub10, consecutive with the last one.
> 
> 9:47.11
> 
> No idea what the split was. *Woo, 7x7x7 is oddly fun, for now at least, until I burn out.*


 
I applaud you; I could never find 7x7 fun when it used to take that long.


My accomplishment: More Roux

single 16.08
avg5 19.06
avg12 20.27
avg50 21.56


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 4, 2011)

OH single 16.59

LOST THE SCRAMBLE BECAUSE THE COMPUTER SHUT DOWN ON ME AND "SOMEONE TOLD ME TO STOP RECORDING" JUST BEFORE D:


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

IF YOU DO THAT AS YOUR AVERAGE AT CO YOU MIGHT GET NR!!!!

I WAS WRONG IT NEEDS TO BE FASTER


----------



## Hershey (Aug 4, 2011)

Average of 5: 15.53
1. 15.64 D' L B' F2 R' B' F' R F L R U B L2 B R2 F' U2 R B' L D2 F L' D2 
2. 15.09 L2 B' F' D' F' L2 B' D' U2 R B2 F' D' B R2 B2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' R' B U L' 
3. (21.15) R2 D' U' R2 L U2 D F U2 D R' B U2 B2 U' B R F R' L' D U2 B' D' R 
4. (14.15) B' F L R' B R2 F' R F2 U' D2 L B R' U R B' R D' L2 U2 F2 U2 L F 
5. 15.85 D L F' R2 U2 D R2 L' U2 R' L2 B' D2 F L D' F' B' D' U' F D U' R' F


----------



## Selkie (Aug 4, 2011)

Been a while since I had a 3x3 Ao12 pb so nice to see a bit of movement:-

Average of 12: 21.20
1. 20.12 D U L U F' B' L U F' R' D' F' U2 F2 R2 D' R U R2 L2 U2 F' R2 U F' 
2. 19.15 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' L2 D B' D F' B D' U F L' D2 U2 R2 F' B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 
3. (26.42) U2 B2 R' F U2 R U F2 B R L B2 F' R F U F B U' L' F B2 U' L' D 
4. 25.53 B2 F' L' R2 D' F2 L2 R' B' R2 U F B' R2 D R D2 B2 L' F2 D B2 D B' L 
5. 21.52 U' F2 L B2 U' R L' U B' D U' F L2 F L' B2 R D R' F' L2 B L U2 D2 
6. 21.70 U2 R' D2 B2 D B U D2 R' L' B2 L' U2 F2 B U2 R' U B' D' L' F2 B' L2 U 
7. 20.65 D F2 B D2 R' F' B' D' B' U F L U R2 U D2 L B U' D L2 R F R B' 
8. 23.25 D' F2 R2 D L2 F D2 F' U' F2 L F B' R U2 F2 B' R D' F' D' L2 B2 R B 
9. (18.53) R2 F' L D F' R2 B' U' L' D' L' F' U B U2 R B2 U' D2 L' R D' F2 B D' 
10. 21.83 R F2 D2 U' R L' D' B2 F L' R B D2 F2 L' B2 U D' B D B' F2 U2 L2 B 
11. 19.00 B U2 R' L F2 B2 L D R2 L' D' L2 U F2 B' L2 F B2 D2 L' B2 F' D F D 
12. 19.29 F' D R2 F' B' D L2 U' B U2 D' L U2 B' L F' R2 F' B D U' R' D' F' D2


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> More Roux
> single 16.08
> avg5 19.06
> avg12 20.27
> avg50 21.56


 
single 15.61
avg5 18.41
avg12 20.42

and a completely separate 21.56 avg50....so I guess 21.56 avg100 :3


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 4, 2011)

OH ao12

Statistics for 08-04-2011 15:34:34

Average: 22.93
Standard Deviation: 1.81
Best Time: 16.92
Worst Time: 35.63
Individual Times:
1.	22.81	U' B U B' F' L F' D' F D2 U' L R' U F L R' B2 L R' B F2 L R2 B
2.	21.31	D2 U L' D' L R2 U' B F L' R2 D U' F' D2 U2 R2 D' U R' U L2 D2 L' R'
3.	23.60	F U' B F D2 B D' B2 L' U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R U2 L2 R2 D L2 R' B R2 F2
4.	(35.63)	D' L R F2 U2 F2 D' U' F' D L U' B' F' R' F' L' F U' L' R2 D U2 F' U2
5.	(16.92)	R2 B F L' R D U' B F D B2 L' R' D' U2 R' B U2 B2 F' L' R F2 L' R2
6.	20.11	B2 R' F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' F L F' R B' L' D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' D
7.	24.90	U L2 R B F' D2 U F D L2 D' B2 F' U' L2 F' L' D2 R B F R2 F2 U L2
8.	22.13	D' U B' F2 U L2 R B' D U B D R B2 F D' L B' D' L2 R D U2 B2 U2
9.	26.01	R2 D U B2 F D U F D' U' F U' F2 L R2 D2 U' L' R' D2 L B2 R2 D U2
10.	23.13	R U2 B2 R' B2 R U L' R B D2 L2 R' D' B2 F' L U2 L2 B' F U' R2 F' U'
11.	25.26	F U2 L' U' L' R' U2 L' R' U' B F' D U' R B U2 B' F2 D2 U L2 R2 D2 F'
12.	20.00	D2 F2 D' U2 L R2 U' R' U' B2 L' R U' B' F2 U2 L R F' D2 F U' B' F2 R

OH ao5

Statistics for 08-04-2011 15:35:16

Average: 21.67
Standard Deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 16.92
Worst Time: 35.63
Individual Times:
1.	21.31	D2 U L' D' L R2 U' B F L' R2 D U' F' D2 U2 R2 D' U R' U L2 D2 L' R'
2.	23.60	F U' B F D2 B D' B2 L' U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R U2 L2 R2 D L2 R' B R2 F2
3.	(35.63)	D' L R F2 U2 F2 D' U' F' D L U' B' F' R' F' L' F U' L' R2 D U2 F' U2
4.	(16.92)	R2 B F L' R D U' B F D B2 L' R' D' U2 R' B U2 B2 F' L' R F2 L' R2
5.	20.11	B2 R' F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' F L F' R B' L' D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' D


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 4, 2011)

8.16	B F2 U' B D B' U' R D2 B2 F2 D2 R D' F' R' D2 U' B' R' D U L B2 L'

R' D
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
y2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

oh pbs

Statistics for 08-04-2011 17:03:23

Average: 39.76
Standard Deviation: 3.87
Best Time: 29.55
Worst Time: 50.13
Individual Times:
1.	33.61	U2 R' U2 B' L2 U F' U2 B2 R' F B2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U F2
2.	45.84	U2 F' B2 D F2 R' U' R2 L' F D' B U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 L2
3.	(29.55)	F B2 U D' R L F R B2 D' R U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U'
4.	39.83	R' U' R D L U D2 R B D' B' D' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U2
5.	(50.13)	U R U R2 F2 R' D R2 U2 B R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D'


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 4, 2011)

W00t! Finally got my first timed sub 20: 19.71!
Scramble was: D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' U B' F L U2 B F2 L2 U'
It was not an extremley easy scramble, but I just was in super mode or something and I found all the f2l pairs very quickly. I think there was a half oll skip as I use 2 look oll, but otherwise it was full step. Also got a PB average of 5 and 12, with my PB single in them.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> single 15.61
> avg5 18.41
> avg12 20.42
> 
> and a completely separate 21.56 avg50....so I guess 21.56 avg100 :3


 
Gogogo consistent sub-20. Not too hard, but cool to say you're sub-20 in at least two methods.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Gogogo consistent sub-20. Not too hard, but cool to say you're sub-20 in at least two methods.


 
I'm tryin I'm tryin
And it'll be 3, I average 17-18 with ZZ


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm tryin I'm tryin
> And it'll be 3, I average 17-18 with ZZ


 
Notice the "at least". 

And that's cool, three is fun. I'm soclose to three. I average 18-20 with Petrus, so I'm not counting that one just yet. I have had a sub-20 ZZ average, but normally 23ish... I should start practicing ZZ again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 4, 2011)

9:25.78 7x7x7.

The edges were HORRIBLE and still got that time.


----------



## mariano.aquino (Aug 4, 2011)

yey! i finally completed learning COLL!! all those 40 cases! i stll have to work on Sune cases recognition, but, there it is, DONE!
now what...?
shall i learn...ELL? L6E?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 4, 2011)

ZBLL cases that are easy to recognize.

Not joking.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2011)

correct me if im wrong but l6e is intuitive, id say get faster at f2l or learn full sq1 ep


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 5, 2011)

58.12 4x4 Average of 5 

as well as 1:01.60 Average of 12 and 50.53 single.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 5, 2011)

OH SINGLE: 17.79 (THIS IS TOTALLY MY OH DAY )

B D L' D2 U2 L2 F U' R2 F L' R2 F' U2 B2 F' D' U' B F L2 U2 B F R'


----------



## mariano.aquino (Aug 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> ZBLL cases that are easy to recognize.
> 
> Not joking.



i kind of know when to do one out of two headlights algorithm...=P
i´d be interested in learning ZZ-Blah sub-set
anyone know where to get those..?



vcuber13 said:


> correct me if im wrong but l6e is intuitive, id say get faster at f2l or learn full sq1 ep


 
I meant those 4a+4b condensed cases =)
another challenge is to me finishing Jason Baums sq1 Method
i´ll let you know when i get that done too!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2011)

so full sq1 pll


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 5, 2011)

9.76 single, first sub10 full step (but very easy) 

Cross on U
F2 R' F' U2 L R2 F2 D' L2 F2 B2 D2 U B' L2 U R B' D' B' U2 L' D B2 D 


Spoiler



Cross: y2 x U L' D R U x D'
F2L#1: U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L#2: y' U' R' U R
F2L#3: R U' R'
F2L#4: y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'
PLL: y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2



Also a separate 12.03 average of 5 (not PB, but best in a while)
1. 11.60 L' B2 L2 U B L' F U D' R D2 L U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 B2 U' D' L' U' D' F'
2. 12.49 F' U L' D2 B U F L R' B' U' B2 R2 L B' L2 B' D F B2 L2 B R L2 D'
3. (10.37) R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' F L' R' D' U' R2 L F L' D' B L2 D' B' F' L2 F2 D
4. (12.60) B' D' U' L' F' D2 B D' U2 L B L2 B L' U2 F2 B2 D2 U R' L' F B' R' U2
5. 12.02 F R' L2 U2 B U' D F U F' L B2 D B' U' F' B R' L2 U R2 L2 U2 D' F'


----------



## mariano.aquino (Aug 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> so full sq1 pll


 
jason baum´s OLL cases (8) and PLLs (21+22 i think)
i´ll need to start counting those now on my signature =P
i already know those 8 OLLs and sort of 12 PLLs. i´ll take some time...but there we go!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2011)

What the hell?!?!
Pyraminx:

(9.37), 6.26, 6.17, 5.45, (4.48) = 5.96 avg5

5.19, 6.34, 4.58, 6.40, (10.46), 6.02, 6.73, 9.37, 6.26, 6.17, 5.45, (4.48) = 6.25 avg12

7.76 avg100

Rate of improvement at this thing is lol right now





mariano.aquino said:


> i´d be interested in learning ZZ-Blah sub-set
> anyone know where to get those..?


 
AFAIK, the ZZ-Blah system (as in lists of corner-control algs) never really got developed. But all ZBLL algs are available on the speedsolving wiki, and probably at boca.bee.pl.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 5, 2011)

You're improving really fast uber, now get your 4x4 up to par.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 5, 2011)

Finished my 1x1 with Pestvic's tutorial


----------



## sauso (Aug 5, 2011)

i used the me myself and pie tutorial. very informitive....


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 5, 2011)

23.97 single  3x3 w/ a crappy storebought, without a yellow center cap


----------



## Jedi5412 (Aug 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> scrambles plz


 
lost them BUT they were qq timer scrambles


----------



## JyH (Aug 5, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> lost them BUT they were qq timer scrambles


 
You can change the move count for the scrambles on qqtimer.
But I believe that you did 25 move scrambles.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 5, 2011)

WHAT. THE. HELL.
8:19.52 7x7x7 solve.

Old PB was 9:25.78

Splits were (Guessing on edges/3x3 part):

Centers: 4:57
Edges: 2:47
3x3: 35


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 5, 2011)

My times are getting better xD I did PLL and OLL time attacks and now I can average 23-26 constantly xD xD But my last layer still takes 10 seconds.


----------



## Julian (Aug 5, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> My times are getting better xD I did PLL and OLL time attacks and now I can average 23-26 constantly xD xD But my last layer still takes 10 seconds.


You should work on that xD


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 5, 2011)

Fisher cube 40.24 seconds. So close to sub 40

F B R' L2 B R L2 F R2 D L D' L2 R B2 U' R' U2 R B2 U2 F2 R' B F 

also 53.84 avg 5


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 5, 2011)

13.40(3x3 OH)	L' B F L2 B F R B F2 L R B L D' U2 L2 U L R' B2 L' R' B' R B'


----------



## Hershey (Aug 5, 2011)

*Meh, whatever. Not much of an accomplishment.*

3x3 OH

Average of 5: 23.43
1. 23.73 L' B U' D B2 U2 L' F' R F U2 L' R' U' B' R L2 B' L' F' D2 F2 B2 U R 
2. 23.60 L D U F' D U' R' F' U F D' B' L R' B' U' F2 B2 L2 D R' U2 B U F2 
3. (20.73) U F U' B L2 F' U R B' R2 D2 F' R2 L B' U' L F L B L2 B' U2 D' R' 
4. (24.07) D F' B2 R F D2 F D' U2 R2 D' U2 L' B R' B F D L F' R2 F' B D2 B2 
5. 22.97 R B' R' B' L2 F' D R L U' R F' D B' R' F' D' R2 L' F R' F L2 F' R'


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 5, 2011)

10.65 average of 12. Solves 2-6 are an 10.14 average of 5. One of the solves was an OLL skip I think.

14.50	L R2 B L R2 U2 B F2 L' R' B' F' L R U B2 F' R' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L R
9.34	D2 B2 F' U2 R B F2 R2 F L U2 L2 R F L2 R' D B2 L2 R2 F D U L2 R
10.36	L R' U L' R2 D L' U2 L B' F R2 D B F2 D' U2 F D2 U B2 F2 D' B2 F'
12.33	R U F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B L' R D' U' R U' F' L' R B2 D' R D' U2 L' F2
9.71	U B2 L' R U' B2 U' L' R2 F2 L D' L2 U B D U2 L R D' B L R' F' L'
10.34	L2 F L2 B2 F' L2 B' R' D2 U B F' R2 D' B' F2 D2 L2 U B' D' B2 D' R' B2
12.06	U2 B D' U2 B' F2 D2 U L R2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 R F D L' R B2 U' L2 B' F
9.90	R2 D2 U' B F D2 F' U' B' U2 B' U B' L2 D2 R' F2 D U2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 B
10.68	B2 F R F U2 L2 F D' U L' U' L2 R B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F' D2 R D
10.05	R2 U' B' F' R2 B F2 U' R2 B' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F L B' U L B' F' D2 L2 D2
10.91	D B' F2 U2 L R B' F R2 F2 D2 L B' F L' U2 L F' D U2 R2 U2 B2 F' R'
10.16	F U2 R B' D B2 F' R' B U B L2 R2 U L2 R D' B' D' U R F2 D' U2 L


----------



## Hershey (Aug 5, 2011)

E perm average of 5: 1.50


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2011)

bill, win CO


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 5, 2011)

> bill, win CO



But so many fast people gonna be at CO.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 5, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 13.40(3x3 OH)	L' B F L2 B F R B F2 L R B L D' U2 L2 U L R' B2 L' R' B' R B'


 
gratz


----------



## Escher (Aug 5, 2011)

Average of 12: 4.22
1. 3.54 U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U R U R' U2 R' U2 
2. 3.81 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R U R U2 R2 
3. 3.37 R2 U' R U' R2 U R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 
4. 5.05 R' U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' 
5. 4.80 R2 U R' U R U R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U R U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 
6. 4.96 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U R2 U' 
7. (3.18) U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' 
8. 3.34 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R 
9. (5.39) R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' 
10. 4.52 R U2 R2 U2 R U R U R U2 R U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R 
11. 4.29 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
12. 4.55 U2 R2 U R U' R U R U R' U R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 

Anybody know UWR? Only one 2gll, no unintentional skips. Did lots of solves concentrating on solving both pairs at once :3


----------



## Jedi5412 (Aug 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> You can change the move count for the scrambles on qqtimer.
> But I believe that you did 25 move scrambles.


 
You can? lol i wont XP


----------



## Julian (Aug 6, 2011)

9.90 first sub-10! PLL skip.

Lost the scramble, unfortunately.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 6, 2011)

Probably PB avg5 
All the solutions were pretty easy to remember, so I decided to reconstruct every solve. (All cross on U)
Average of 5: 11.70


Spoiler



1. 11.76 B2 D L' R B2 U D' B D L U R2 U2 R F D' U' L2 U2 L2 R' F2 L2 F2 U


Spoiler



Cross: y' R' U' F R L2 z2
F2L#1: U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L#2: U2 y2 R' U' R2 U R'
F2L#3: U' y R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L#4: U' y R U' R' U' y' R' U R
OLL: U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
PLL: U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'


2. (12.78) L U B U' F U2 F D' U2 L2 B2 L' D2 L D2 F' D' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 B2 R' U


Spoiler



Cross: F2 L' y' U R' U F' x2
F2L#1: U R' U' R2 U R'
F2L#2: y2 R' U R2 U' R'
F2L#3: y R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L#4: y2 U R U' R' U' y' R' U R
OLL: U R' F R F' R U2 R' U' y' R' U' R
PLL: y' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'


3. 12.29 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F B U L2 D' B' R L' U B U2 D R U2 D2 R2 F B' D2


Spoiler



Cross: R U' L' F' U2 x2
F2L#1: U R' U' R U2 L U L'
F2L#2: U2 y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
F2L#3: y R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L#4: R U' R' U' y' R' U R
OLL: y R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


4. 11.06 B L' U L2 U D2 R' F' D2 R2 B' D2 U2 L F D L2 F L' B' F2 U D B' U'


Spoiler



Cross: y' F L' F2 D R2 F' z2
F2L#1: R' U2 R U' y' R' U R
F2L#2: U L' U' L
F2L#3: U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L#4: y R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL: r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U'


5. (10.98) L' U' F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' D' B R' U' B L' B2 R2 F2 U' R F2 D U' L' U' 


Spoiler



Cross: U R L U' L' U z2
F2L#1: U R U' R' L U' L'
F2L#2: R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L#3: U2 R U R'
F2L#4: U y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 6, 2011)

7.97 second solve on the 3x3x3: U B D' B' L2 U2 D' F' L2 B R' U F R B L D' U' R2 L' F2 D' U2 F' B2 (Done with Roux)

Felt soooo awesome (I still average 15 - 16 normally)... But I don't know if I should count it as a PB because it was an easy scramble I found from a guy who posted it on a Facebook group (said he got it from qqtimer). >.<


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 6, 2011)

7x7 single: 8:41.49

finally a sub 9 after like 20 solves of 7x7 in my life


----------



## Hershey (Aug 6, 2011)

Average of 5: 15.33
1. (12.86) L U F L2 R B2 L2 B2 D B2 L' B' D R U' R U2 R L' U' L' B F2 L2 R2 
2. 15.81 U2 B' D U2 L' D F R2 F2 L2 D B' F2 U R2 B' F2 D L2 D' B2 D B D2 R' 
3. 16.82 F2 R2 L' F U L R D R B' F' R2 B2 L U' D F R U2 B' F2 D2 R L2 D' 
4. (18.56) F R L F U' L D' U' R D R B' F2 D F' U' D B2 U2 D' L2 B L D B' 
5. 13.35 L' R2 B L' R' U' F R' B2 R U' R F' L B U' B U2 D B D' B2 R2 F U'


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2011)

Did a 16x16x16 sim solve in 47:45.

_Ugh._ Although I beat the WR again (it was 58:33) this solve felt really slow and plodding, specifically the centers, which take up around 80% of the time. I kept making mistakes with the handshifts (although it didn't help that this is the first cube where each hand needs at least two positions) and getting lost/confused. I don't know if I chose bad music, or made the pieces too small, or what, but I'm really hoping I can do better on the next cube.

Just for statistics' sake, it took me about 2.12 seconds per piece on this, compared to 1.85, 1.84, and 1.80 on the next three smaller cubes. So this was a big step down :| It's still as fast as a 7:30 7x7x7 solve, but I feel like I ought to be doing better.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 6, 2011)

Beat the person who first showed me cube solving.


----------



## chris w (Aug 6, 2011)

10.83 11.36 (9.52) 10.28 11.20 9.96 10.04 11.92 12.50 10.68 (13.92) 12.32 = 11.11 
solves 3-7 are a 10.09 avg5


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 6, 2011)

chris w said:


> 10.83 11.36 (9.52) 10.28 11.20 9.96 10.04 11.92 12.50 10.68 (13.92) 12.32 = 11.11
> solves 3-7 are a 10.09 avg5


 
your average is binary


----------



## Florian (Aug 6, 2011)

4th sub-8 and first with ZhanCh

1. 7.62 L2 R2 B' U R' L' D F U2 B L2 D' L U R L F' L D B D2 R2 B2 R D2 

x2
U F R2 (3) 
L' U L R' U2 R (6)
L' U L (3)
R U R' U' R U R'(7)
U R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'(12)
U-Perm U' (12)

43Moves/7.62=5.62 tps


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 6, 2011)

WHAT THE F***. 9.35 average of 5.
1.	9.68	L2 R' B2 L2 D2 U L2 R' D B2 L R' B2 D U' F' U2 F D' R' B L' U B' F
2.	8.59	B F2 R F D U2 F L' F2 L2 D2 F2 L R2 F' D2 U L2 F2 R' B2 D' F' R' F'
3.	9.77	D U2 L' F2 D B2 F' D' U2 B2 F D2 F2 D2 B R' D' U B2 F' L2 D' F' L R'
4.	8.31	D' L' D2 U' B' L R2 F2 L2 U F2 U L R' B F2 D' U B D2 B' D' U L D2
5.	10.96	R2 F L' B L' D L2 R B F2 D U B2 F' R2 U' B' D2 U2 F2 D' B F2 L2 D2


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 6, 2011)

win CO


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Beat the person who first showed me cube solving.


 
Lolol I did that less than a week after I started cubing


----------



## APdRF (Aug 6, 2011)

3.68 Avg 5 and 4.83 Avg12.

Learning CLL for 2x2  .


----------



## Hershey (Aug 6, 2011)

*3x3 OH*

Average of 5: 22.67
1. 22.13 L' F' U L2 D L R2 B2 D' L B' L2 U B R2 B' F2 R2 D2 F R' B2 D' U' R 
2. (19.71) L2 U2 R L2 D2 U' R B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' B L2 R' B F' R2 B2 D' L D U2 
3. 22.87 F2 L F2 B2 U' D2 F2 D2 B R2 B' D U2 F D2 U' L2 U' D' B' D R F B' R2 
4. (33.60) B D' R' B U R' F U D2 L2 R D' U' R U2 D' R' L2 B F R' L2 F L B' 
5. 23.01 F2 R' D' U2 F D' B2 D L' F2 B' U' D2 F U L' R' U2 R' L B2 D B' L U2


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

Wtf

1:28.63 single on 5x5

Part of another failed attempt at sub-1:40 avg

1:43.50, (1:28.63), 1:44.53, 1:38.56, 1:46.03, 1:37.20, 1:41.82, 1:33.40, 1:38.60, 1:40.26, (1:52.16), 1:45.16 = 1:40.91 non-PB avg12


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 6, 2011)

I solved a 2x2 using 3x3x3 stuff lol. And I solved a 4x4 for the first time I only needed parity algs.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 6, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Beat the person who first showed me cube solving.


 
The person who first showed me hadn't seen me solve it since I was over a minute then he flips out when he sees me get 15 seconds. Pretty awesome moment for me.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 7, 2011)

*First sub 15 average 3x3 (two-handed of course)*

Average of 5: 14.87
1. 13.79 L' R2 U2 B2 L2 U D2 R U' B2 F2 R U2 F' L2 D2 L' U' L' U F L F2 U' B2 
2. 15.17 L' U' D' L2 F' U F' D' F B R U' F2 D2 B2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 D F U' L2 R 
3. 15.64 L' U2 D2 R2 F' D U F2 L R' B' F' D L2 D' U B' D2 L R2 U' B L B' R 
4. (19.57) U' L B L' B' R2 D' U2 F' D' U L U F' L2 B2 R2 L B' U2 F2 D' U F2 L' 
5. (13.77) U2 R L' F' U2 D B F R U B' U2 F2 B L2 R' U F' B D' F2 U F B2 U2


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 7, 2011)

11.53 avg12! [PB]
10.31 avg5! [PB]
8.14 PLL Skip! [Fast]

11.53 avg12 done while constantly listening to '80s/'90s Nickelodeon bumpers.
Yes, really. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7QaBfxOQmk


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 7, 2011)

2x2: 
Average of 5: 2.02
Average of 12: 2.32
Average of 100: 2.65
Average of 305: (accidentally reset it at 305...) 2.74

3x3:
Average of 5: 10.08 (GRRRR!!!)
Average of 12: 10.93


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2011)

lol wut o_0

9x9x9 sim single: 4:59.203 = 1355 moves @ 4.53 tps


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2011)

Today, I beat Chris in a ZZ race, He was still on EOline

Also I can solve (think it was ) 3 cubes with zz in the time of him solving one?
I can OH LSE twice as fast as he can do LSE with 2H.

I can almost ROUX face by face, as fast as he can roux.

So much more ossums...

I remember lastime we met up he did 3x3+2x2 BLD a bit slower than I 4x4d (OMG he so fast)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2011)

skewb
6.76, 6.93, (DNF), 6.41, 9.22, 6.14, (5.60), 6.34, 7.09, 6.25, 7.14, 6.44, => 6.87 avg12

Not a PB average, but this is really consistent for me. No lucky solves.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2011)

11x11x11 sim: 12:00 -> 11:27 -> 11:11 -> 10.56 (on film) 

It's nice to have a sub-11. The "sub-N on NxNxN" barrier is a bit arbitrary, but I think it's a pretty good measure of bigcube solving speed, since each new level requires more recognition and faster turning than the previous one.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 11x11x11 sim: 12:00 -> 11:27 -> 11:11 -> 10.56 (on film)


 
How the heck.... Woah.

anyway, 
2x2 lol Average of 5: 5.14
1. 4.40 F U' R2 U' R F2 R2 F' R2 
2. 5.72 U F' R2 U F2 U F2 U F' 
3. 5.29 R U' F R' U F R' F2 U' 
4. (6.66) U2 F U2 F' R U' R U' F' R 
5. (2.69) R' F R' F U R2 U'


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

OH (wtf I'm practicing OH? :O)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 25.31
worst time: 47.45

current avg5: 34.98 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 30.02 (σ = 1.44)

current avg12: 35.81 (σ = 4.62)
best avg12: 31.99 (σ = 3.00)

session avg: 34.18 (σ = 4.68)

my hand hurts a little bit


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 7, 2011)

Sub20 OH solve. Getting more and more of these as time goes on. Not PB. PB is a 14.xy solve.

1. 19.91 B F' D2 B L' R2 F2 D B2 R B' D' B' F2 U' D B R U' R' L U' L F' R'

::EDIT:: Part of Average of 5: 23.49
1. 23.20 L2 D2 F2 B' D2 L' D' F2 D' F L2 D R' U L2 R F' D2 R B2 F R2 D2 L' F2 
2. (26.65) L F' B2 D' F' U2 L R' U D2 L' F U2 L2 F' U' D' B2 L B' U' F2 R2 F2 D' 
3. 26.50 U R' F2 B R2 B' R' F B L U' B2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 R' D F2 L R U2 D F 
4. (19.91) B F' D2 B L' R2 F2 D B2 R B' D' B' F2 U' D B R U' R' L U' L F' R' 
5. 20.76 B' L' F2 B R2 D' L2 U R D2 U F' D2 U' F' B' U F' L' D2 B' U B2 L R' 

Which I do believe is a PB.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 7, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> 11.53 avg12! [PB]
> 10.31 avg5! [PB]
> 8.14 PLL Skip! [Fast]
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah, I forgot: 12.35 avg100 PB *O_O*.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 7, 2011)

1. (13.46) U2 F' B' D2 R' L2 U' B F2 D2 U' F2 R L' B' U2 B' L2 F' D F U2 L F U' 
2. 13.46 B2 U2 R2 F U D' B' L2 F U' D L2 F D2 F' R2 L2 D' U' B' F2 R B2 L B 
3. (14.09) D B2 U2 L2 D2 R' U' D' B2 R2 F U' B D' R B2 U' F' L' D2 U' F D B2 R' 
4. 13.81 R L' B' U2 R L' B' L2 B' U' B2 U' L' F B' D' L2 B' R F D' R' D' F D 
5. 13.81 D F' R2 U' D' L' U2 B' L' R2 F D2 B2 R B2 U' B2 D R B' D2 R D B' D' 


The average is ok, but I like the double doubles


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 7, 2011)

Avg100 pb: 13.75

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.60
worst time: 24.15

best avg5: 11.68 (σ = 0.64):
11.90, (9.60[PLL skip]), (15.01), 12.33, 10.82

best avg12: 12.67 (σ = 0.94):
12.32, 14.77, 12.51, 11.86, (14.99), 14.22, 12.09, 12.12, 12.18, (11.51), 12.16, 12.44

14.26, 12.31, 11.90, (9.60[PLL skip]), 15.01, 12.33, 10.82, 12.25, 15.04, 13.76, 11.81, 16.13, 12.32, 14.77, 12.51, 11.86, 14.99, 14.22, 12.09, 12.12, 12.18, 11.51, 12.16, 12.44, 13.12, 17.96, 13.95, 19.39, 13.81, 14.32, 15.97, 12.43[PLL skip], 13.56, 13.13, 13.30, 12.48, 13.61, 12.18, 15.06, 15.44, 13.03, 17.31, 13.54, 12.89, 15.02, 13.76, 13.76, 13.80, 14.43, 12.45, 15.09, 14.13, 13.20, 13.22, 14.81, 11.27, 13.80, 12.20, 16.22, 11.76, 12.82, 12.21, (24.15), 13.23, 11.76, 12.98, 14.29, 13.51, 12.68, 15.36, 14.82, 12.32, 13.17, 12.77, 15.56, 14.25, 18.87, 15.68, 16.21, 12.63, 15.45, 14.00, 14.71, 15.76, 12.53, 14.76, 12.80, 14.23, 14.20, 13.19, 13.89, 12.59, 13.95, 13.84, 12.54, 14.85, 12.64, 14.26, 14.27, 14.06


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 7, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Avg100 pb: 13.75


 
Nice, now I have something to beat. 

*(1.11), 2.22, 2.25, 1.68, 3.61, 1.86, 2.15, 3.31, 1.94, 3.22, 1.55, 2.44*, 2.13, 2.47, 3.55, 3.16, 2.16, 2.13, 2.52, 2.72, 2.28, 2.93, 2.28, 3.15, 1.91, 2.66, 1.69, 2.31, 4.46, 1.90, 5.36+, 3.19, (DNF(2.25)), 1.72, 1.44, 2.22, 2.84, 2.36, 2.46, 2.18, 2.19, 3.30, 2.22, 2.69, 2.93, 2.97, 3.58, 4.78+, 2.84, 2.78, 1.81, 3.58, 3.66, 6.44, 3.19, 2.40, 2.86, 2.44, 2.22, 2.19, 2.90, 2.75, 2.65, 4.40, 4.00, 2.97, 2.86, 2.33, 2.52, 1.88, 2.44, 2.08, 2.81, 2.18, 3.86, 2.93, 2.88, 1.69, 3.08, 2.19, 2.28, 2.16, 2.40, 2.50, 1.91, 2.94, 3.11, 2.83, 3.43, 2.72, 3.22, 2.80, 2.77, 2.47, 2.71, 4.93+, 2.00, 3.09, 2.25, 1.50 = 2.72 2x2 average of 100 PB
Terrible average, only PB by 0.02, and a lot of the scrambles (especially at the start) were pretty lol. Bolded is 2.26 average of 12, which is alright.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 7, 2011)

23.87 OH avg 12

Average of 12: 23.87
1. 26.42 D2 U2 L2 D' L2 B' L' U2 F U' F' D' F R2 B R' U L D' B' F' U D2 L2 U 
2. 23.88 D2 F' L U' L' D R D' U' L2 F' R2 L' F2 U' D R' U B' R B F2 D B' L2 
3. (27.88) F L B' U' D2 R D U2 F U D' F2 D F' B2 R2 F D' R2 F L' B F' D' R2 
4. 25.92 D R F2 B2 L R2 D B F' L2 R' U F' R' U2 F U B2 D2 R D' L2 F2 L F2 
5. 22.68 R F' B2 D U2 F D F' R2 B2 F2 D U R B R2 B2 R D L U2 F' L U F' 
6. (20.06) F2 D' F B D' R2 B F D2 R2 U' L' D2 U F' B2 D B' D B2 F' D2 U' L' F2 
7. 25.08 R2 F2 L' F' U' L' U2 F R' F' U' L' D L' F U' B' D' F R' B' D2 F L' R 
8. 27.08 F' R' L F B R2 B' R D' F B2 U2 R' B R' L' B' R U2 F2 L B R B D 
9. 22.77 L D' F2 L' U' F D' B2 F2 L2 U2 D' F L2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 L B' D' B2 D' F 
10. 21.29 D2 R U' F L D' B2 U2 F B' D' R2 U2 L' R U' B2 D' B' R B2 U B U' L2 
11. 20.43 R' L2 U' L F R U B2 L U2 R' U F' B' D' U' F D' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 
12. 23.18 D2 L F U' R2 B' D' U2 F' U B' F L U' L B' F2 R2 B2 R' U' R2 F2 D B' 

20.43 was ZBLL(RU2L'ULU2R'L'UL)

The only reason I learned that ZBLL is because Feliks used it in his 7.09 and I worked it out form the slo-mo.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 7, 2011)

All that 5x5x5 practise seems to have improved my 4x4x4;

43.55, 51.37, (41.69), 48.02, (53.21), 48.35, 48.81, 43.72, 51.46, 49.54, 47.45, 42.88 = 47.51 avg12


----------



## APdRF (Aug 7, 2011)

FINALLY!!!

Mo3 7x7= 6:50.19
1- 7:08.54
2- 6:48.26
3- 6:33.78

I'm so bad... xD


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

YAU
1:12.61, 55.52 [wtf], 1:00.60, 1:23.49, 1:16.36, 1:13.90, 1:08.38, 1:03.04, 1:10.79, 1:03.76, 1:06.67, 1:11.88 = 1:08.80

I'm switching.


EDIT: O ya I forgot, I did a 6:43.19 7x7 Yau solve earlier :3


----------



## emolover (Aug 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> EDIT: O ya I forgot, I did a 6:43.19 7x7 Yau solve earlier :3


 
How do you do Yau on anything higher then 5x5?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 7, 2011)

same way you do it on 5x5...


----------



## da25centz (Aug 7, 2011)

2x2x2 cube
Aug 7, 2011 3:30:58 PM - 3:48:23 PM

Mean: 8.08
Standard deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 2.68
Worst Time: 14.04

Best average of 5: 6.80
36-40 - 7.92 5.83 (8.37) 6.64 (5.61)

Best average of 12: 7.10
30-41 - 5.55 (9.07) (3.36) 9.03 6.17 7.75 7.92 5.83 8.37 6.64 5.61 8.17



Spoiler



1. 9.89 R2 U R F2 R' U2 R' F U'
2. 7.45 R' F R' U' F2 R2 U' F U
3. 10.21 U2 R U' R2 F U' R' F R U
4. 9.06 F R' F U R' F2 U F R2
5. 7.45 F2 R2 U2 F R' F' U R2 F' U2
6. 14.04 F2 U R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R'
7. 8.58 R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R F2 R
8. 8.09 R F' R U F U2 R U2 F'
9. 9.06 U2 R2 U R' F U' R' U2 R U'
10. 8.19 F2 U2 R' F U' F2 U' F2 U2
11. 7.70 F' U2 R U' F U R' F U'
12. 7.56 F' R2 U R' F U F' U2 F'
13. 8.92 R2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 R'
14. 2.68 F U2 R F2 R' U2
15. 5.81 U' F R F' R2 F U' F2 R2 U'
16. 8.14 R2 F' U R' U2 F U' F' R
17. 8.00 U F' R F' U' F R U2 R
18. 8.89 F' R2 F U' R F2 U' R
19. 9.34 F2 U2 R' F R2 F' R' U2 R2
20. 7.00 F U F' U F2 R2 U
21. 7.87 R' F R2 U2 F' R U2 F' R
22. 9.64 R2 F' R F' U F' U F U'
23. 7.03 U2 F2 R U R' F R2 F R
24. 8.51 R' U' R2 U2 F R' U' R F2 U'
25. 8.01 U' F' U2 F' U' F' R2 F' U2
26. 7.87 F' U F' R' U F2 R' F R'
27. 7.59 F' R2 F2 R' U R U F' U'
28. 7.34 R' F U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2
29. 10.23 F U F' U R' U2 F U' R'
30. 5.55 R2 F2 U2 F U2 R' F U'
31. 9.07 U2 R U F R2 U' F' R2 F U2
32. 3.36 R2 U F2 R U' R2 U
33. 9.03 U R' U R' U F' U R'
34. 6.17 U' R' F' R2 U2 F' R U' F
35. 7.75 U2 R' U2 F U2 F U F2 U'
36. 7.92 R F R2 F' R F2 R U
37. 5.83 U' R2 F' U2 F U R' U
38. 8.37 F R' U' F U' R2 U R'
39. 6.64 R' F2 U R' U R2 U F
40. 5.61 U' R F2 U2 R' U F' U'
41. 8.17 R' U2 R F U R2 F' R' U'
42. 9.14 F' R' U' F2 U2 R U' R U
43. 7.48 R' U F' U2 F' R' U F2 R' U2
44. 9.65 F' R2 U2 F' U' R' U
45. 11.06 R2 U2 R' F R F2 U2 F' U R'
46. 11.51 U2 F' R' U R' U F2 R U
47. 9.04 F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U' F'
48. 8.14 F' R U2 F2 U' F' U F
49. 6.03 F' U2 F R' U F' U' R2 U2
50. 8.40 U2 R U' R F2 U' F R' U'



both good (for me) and consistent!


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 7, 2011)

7.46	B F2 L R B' D' U L' D' U2 R2 D U L2 R' B' L2 R2 U B F L R D2 U

x F R U R2
y' R U R' U y' R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
R' F R B' R' F' R B
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R F R2 U' R' U


----------



## JyH (Aug 7, 2011)

Average of 5: 13.02


Spoiler



1. (11.59) D' R D' L' D R' B' U' D2 F' U2 B' F' U R2 F R U' D L F B2 U2 L2 U
2. 12.72 F' B' U B' F' R' U' B' L F' L2 F' R' F' R2 B' R2 L2 F L U2 F' U' R2 U'
3. (16.15) R D B2 R L B2 U2 F2 R' U L D' B2 U L F' L' B2 F2 D F' U' D B2 D2
4. 13.32 F' R' L' B' R' D R' F' L B2 D R2 L F2 B L' F R2 L2 F' L' U2 F2 D U2
5. 13.03 U2 F B L R' D F2 U F2 D' B2 F R D L R U' R F' B D2 L' B' D' R



loooooool good average but choked on the average of 12


----------



## Hershey (Aug 7, 2011)

5x5
Method: "K5" (K4 method on 5x5) with keyhole F2L

5:45.90 
B r2 l F R' U2 f2 u R2 L' F B r u' U R2 r' d2 b2 d' U' D f U' d' D' f' U' u2 d2 f' b2 d f' b2 F2 d b' f2 u2 b' B' u' f l' u' r2 B' R' B2 L' D' d' l2 B' U r2 f2 u f' 

That was my second timed single (I DNF'd the first one). Very slow of course.


3x3 OH Average of 5: 22.10
1. 23.45 R2 F U D2 F2 U D' F2 L F B R2 B2 D2 B U' F2 R2 L' F U2 B L2 R' U2 
2. (19.36) D' F2 D U' F R2 B U D' F R2 F2 U' D L F2 B' U L' D2 R D' U2 F' R' 
3. (27.71) R' B F' L2 F D' U' F R U' B2 R2 L' B' R' F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' U B' L U 
4. 20.82 R B' R2 F B2 L' D' B D2 F' R F2 B U2 F L2 R B2 F2 R2 L' F2 U' F U 
5. 22.02 B' R U R D L D' R2 U D2 L2 U' R U' L2 D2 L' B F2 D2 F D' L2 F B'


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 8, 2011)

2x2 PB Ao5 - 4.00 lol
My old PB was 4.12 (I think). I got a DNF in this average.
1) 2.64 - U' R U R F' R' U2 F R U' - CLL without trying. Got one side, then did the correct CLL, which is what I use normally for PLL (on 2x2). I use ortega usually.
2) 1.81 (DNF) - R2 U2 F' R' F R2 F R2 U' - I thought I did CLL like ^, but I realized (too late) that I didnt have that.
3) 4.80 - U2 F' U' R F' R F' U F - Not a great solve/scramble.
4) 3.28 - U' R' U2 R' F2 R U2 F' R2 - Good solve, nothing special.
5) 3.91 - U' R' F U' F2 R F U' - Normal solve, nothing special either.

EDIT:

3x3 PB Single!!! Came out of nowhere, especially I was absolutely SUCKING earlier today with like sup-20 second solves. 
11.50 (Old PB was 12.06)
Zhanchi 2nd prototype - CFOP, 2 look OLL, Full PLL. But for this solve, it was one look OLL I think, because the cross on top was already solved.

R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 R D2 L' F' U2 R U' R2 F2 D2 F'
I couldn't get the reconstruction, but 4 move cross!

I haven't gotten a 3x3 PB single for like a month and a half!

EDIT 2:

Oh, and a 3x3 PB ao5 on video!!! Its gonna be in another post, but it's also gonna be on youtube in HD soon!


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 8, 2011)

PB Average of 5 and 12:
Average of 5:15.72
14.86, 15.80, 16.52, 16.98, 14.31
Average of 12:17.75, 16.11, 18.08, 19.67, 14.86, 15.80, 16.52, 16.98, 14.31, 17.80, 18.25, 12.14
The 12.14 was NL PB single.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 8, 2011)

YES FINALLY SUB-1:40 AVG12 ON 5X5 (lol 'finally'; I've tried to do sub-1:40 like 3 times in the last few weeks :3 )

1:31.34, (1:49.15), 1:39.46, 1:42.01, *1:47.96, (1:28.41), 1:39.88, 1:35.84, 1:33.35*, 1:47.04, 1:39.77, 1:34.38 = 1:39.10 avg12

bolded is 1:36.36 avg5

The 1:28.41 is also a PB.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been soooooooooooooooooo long since I've picked up my 4x4. Grossly slower, but whatever. Glad I got 3 sub1s.


1:03.50, (1:10.14), 1:09.00, (55.25), 1:06.51, 59.59, 1:06.81, 1:04.61, 1:08.73, 1:05.72, 1:05.52, 55.30 = *1:04.53*


----------



## EricReese (Aug 8, 2011)

That 55.25 is a DNF. <_< I told you to get rid of it. You never did PLL parity


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> That 55.25 is a DNF. <_< I told you to get rid of it. You never did PLL parity


 You guys are so far up each others butts its not even funny anymore.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> You guys are so far up each others butts its not even funny anymore.


 
He is. I don't give a crap what he says on here. Know what you are talking about before you say ****.


----------



## JyH (Aug 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 14.88


Spoiler



1. 13.14 R D B' U B R' B2 U D2 R F' R' F' R2 U' F U2 L' D L D U' R' U D
2. 15.09 R B L' F U2 B' R' F' D B2 R2 B' L' B2 U' B2 D' R' L' U2 L' F D' F L2
3. 14.54 D' B F2 R2 D R2 U' D R2 B' L' D R D U' B' L U' B F U2 F' D2 R2 B
4. 16.09 R F R2 B2 U2 B L2 U R2 B2 D F R' U2 D2 L2 U' R L' D' B2 L2 U R2 D2
5. 15.18 F U B U B2 L U R B2 D' U B2 L' D' U' F2 R' D2 U' L F' L B L R
6. (12.73) B2 F' D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U B L2 B2 D2 R2 U' D' L U' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U' R2
7. (18.63) B' R F U' L2 D2 F' B R2 L2 F L F R B2 R F' R2 F D2 F' D2 U' L D'
8. 17.66 F U' R L' D2 R L2 F B U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R D' B F2 U F' D' B R U2
9. 13.15 L' F2 U B F R2 U L2 U2 D' L D' F B' D' R2 B2 R' F2 B R' F' B' L2 U
10. 14.33 L' B' D R2 D' U2 R F2 D' F' D B' U2 D2 B2 D2 U' B' R' D2 B R' U2 B R2
11. 16.56 B F2 U D' R L D U R B D U L' B2 F R' B L2 B2 U D R' F R2 F2
12. 13.08 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 D' R' L2 D' B' F2 R L' D R' L2 U B' U B F2


----------



## emolover (Aug 8, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.14
worst time: 22.99

current avg5: 16.02 (σ = 1.38)
best avg5: 14.67 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 16.59 (σ = 2.14)
best avg12: 15.74 (σ = 1.82)

current avg50: 16.53 (σ = 1.48)
best avg50: 16.53 (σ = 1.48)

current avg100: 16.65 (σ = 1.52)
best avg100: 16.65 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 16.65 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 16.72



Spoiler



17.69, 16.74, 17.70, 16.01, 19.36, 18.01, 16.98, 16.50, 13.80, 15.36, 18.51, 18.73, 15.70, 15.05, 16.80, 19.66, 17.44, 15.38, 17.27, *14.75, 13.14, 13.89**, 18.19, 19.77, 16.62, 13.18, 17.31, 14.02, 18.20, 15.05, 16.19*, 15.17, 18.70, 17.89, 15.90, 20.39, 17.02, 17.00, 17.61, 16.93, 14.92, 15.82, 13.95, 17.03, 16.58, 18.15, 16.86, 20.10, 14.91, 21.66, 14.79, 15.73, 17.10, 16.18, 22.99, 16.25, 19.34, 17.87, 17.55, 16.86, 18.04, 16.91, 11.14, 16.18, 16.37, 15.17, 15.75, 15.72, 15.52, 17.19, 14.74, 16.07, 19.39, 15.20, 14.91, 16.94, 16.21, 15.74, 16.32, 14.99, 22.89, 17.89, 14.48, 16.71, 17.04, 14.17, 18.10, 18.11, 20.92, 16.66, 14.28, 12.00, 15.50, 18.47, 17.84, 17.61, 15.23, 21.90, 15.21, 14.17

How many of each

Sub 12: 1
Sub 13: 2
Sub 14: 7
Sub 15: 19
Sup 20: 3

Never done even close to this!!!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 8, 2011)

UMMM.....7.68....Accidental Xcross

D' F2 B R D' R B' F' R' F B U' D B2 F2 D2 L F' D' U' B2 F' U' L U

I knew the 1LLL....:fp

Reconstruction

46 moves/7.68= 5.99....TPS



and 12.23 PB avg 12



Spoiler



1. 11.09 B' R' D B R U2 R2 F2 U D F' B U' D2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 U' B' F L2 D2 B2 
2. 12.97 D F2 D' L2 D2 U' F D2 R U R F D2 U2 F R L2 B2 D2 F L' F2 L2 R D 
3. 13.06 R D' F2 L F D2 B2 L F U2 D' F2 B D' F B R2 D2 R' F R F B2 U B2 
4. 11.39 D' R' B F' U2 B' L R' F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 F L B' R' D 
5. (16.64) B2 D' L2 F R2 U2 F2 U' L' R2 D R' F' B' D' U' F D' F2 L2 R' U D' L U 
6. 11.81 R U2 L D2 B R2 U' F' U' R2 L2 U2 L2 R F B2 U2 B2 U' D' L2 R2 U' F L 
7. (7.68) D' F2 B R D' R B' F' R' F B U' D B2 F2 D2 L F' D' U' B2 F' U' L U 
8. 10.93 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L' U2 L2 F L' U L R2 U2 F' L' R' F2 D F' L' R U' B F 
9. 12.27 D2 F' D U F2 B D' U R' L' U2 R' F U F' U R' U2 B2 R' B R2 D B' D2 
10. 14.18 F L' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R' F R F2 U' L F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F U D2 B' U L 
11. 13.10 U' R F' L2 R B' R' L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 D' B' F' U2 L2 D2 B' F U2 L R2 U 
12. 11.48 D2 R B D' L2 B D' U' L D' F2 R2 B2 F' U' B2 D' F U' F' B2 R' U2 D2 R


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 8, 2011)

9.65 NL 3x3 single, my first sub-10 NL with a computer scramble.
U B' D2 L2 R2 D' B' L2 R F' D U2 B2 U' R U' R' B' U' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' L

Edit: Ended up doing 2x2. 

2.00, 2.66, 2.40, 3.19, 2.30, 1.68, 2.53, 3.09, 1.36, 2.30, 1.78, 2.59, 2.47, 3.96, 2.44, 2.90, 2.63, 2.88, 1.78, 2.30, 2.56, 2.38, 2.43, 2.56, 3.96, 1.88, 2.90, 2.11, 1.94, 2.59, (DNF(2.55)), 3.22, 2.77, 2.83, 2.78, 2.33, 2.44, 2.41, 2.15, 2.05, 3.88, 4.15, 2.28, 4.00, 3.13, 2.71, 2.61, 1.69, 2.41, 2.68, 2.61, 2.44, 3.03, 2.06, 1.46, 2.58, 2.55, 1.78, 2.83, 2.47, 3.16, 2.66, 3.06, 2.09, 2.96, 2.21, 3.43, 2.68, 2.25, 1.90, 3.33, 2.46, 2.30, 2.21, 2.53, 2.80, 3.06, 3.30, 2.25, 2.44, 2.08, 3.22, 2.41, 2.40, 2.25, 3.06, (1.22), 4.80, 2.28, 2.53, 2.05, 1.33, 2.43, 2.97, 3.11, 3.25, 2.40, 3.86, 6.52, 2.69 = 2.65 2x2 average of 100 PB
0.07 improvement, so decent, but should've been faster (look at all the bad solves at the end.)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 8, 2011)

3x3 NL single: 7.81s!!!!!!!!!!

F D' R2 D' U F L2 R2 B F2 D U' F2 D' L2 R U B' F' U2 B' F' R D' U

z y' R' U' R
y' R' F R
d R U' R' U' L U' L'
U2 R U R'
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r
U (x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R) F2 

intentional double x cross with 2 3 move inserts lmao


----------



## emolover (Aug 8, 2011)

Got my first LL skip ever!!!

But it was on 7x7... still PB by like half a second.

Edit: Time was 6:56.99.


----------



## cunningcuber (Aug 8, 2011)

I managed to do ZBF2L intuitively!!! (and I only took an entire afternoon).


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Today, I beat Chris in a ZZ race, He was still on EOline
> 
> Also I can solve (think it was ) 3 cubes with zz in the time of him solving one?
> I can OH LSE twice as fast as he can do LSE with 2H.
> ...



All true facts! 



Cool Frog said:


> I remember lastime we met up he did 3x3+2x2 BLD a bit slower than I 4x4d (OMG he so fast)


 
BLD is soooo addicting (as I'm sure you're finding out first hand!  )


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2011)

First sub 1:30 5x5 =] 1:27.53 down from 1:36 from 2 years ago. I didn't even realize it was that fast. It was one of those solves where you look up at the timer and you're just astonished. I laughed for a few minutes after. Good stuff.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

7x7

5:41.83, 5:51.89, 5:50.73, 6:07.64, 5:37.22 = 5:48.15 avg5

Felt horrible, but PB by 13 seconds.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 9, 2011)

Statistics for 08-08-2011 20:49:18

Average: 12.38
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 9.88
Worst Time: 20.62
Individual Times:
1.	15.17	F' L' R B F R U B2 L R D' R' D L' B' L' D2 L2 R' F' D' U' L' R2 F
2.	10.29	B F D2 F2 R2 B' U R B U' L B F R D L R' U2 R2 D' R2 D2 F L' R'
3.	14.97	L2 R D2 U L' B2 L' R D U B' F2 L2 R B L' R F D' R' B2 F' L' F U2
4.	11.22	B2 L' F D U' B2 F D U L' U' B' D B U' F L2 B F L2 R D U' B2 F'
5.	(9.88)	D2 B2 D' U2 L' F2 R2 D' U L2 R' D F2 D2 B' L R2 B' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2
6.	11.81	R' D' U L' B2 D2 U F2 R' F' D U2 B F' D2 U L U' B2 D2 U R U' F2 U'
7.	11.61	L' F D' U' L R B' F' U' B2 L R' B2 F D2 U B' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R' F D2
8.	11.41	D U' L D2 U2 B F' L' B F D' L2 B2 F' L' B' F' L' D' U2 B L R B2 D2
9.	13.42	F2 L' B2 U' R D2 B2 D' U L' R2 B F' U2 L R2 B F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L D U'
10.	(20.62)	L2 B' F' D2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 U' L' R' F2 D U2 L' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2
11.	12.85	L' R B' F' D' U' F D' U F' R2 U B L2 R B' R' D' U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2
12.	11.06	B R2 U' L' R' B2 L' D U F L' R F L2 U' R2 D' F' U2 L' R2 B' F2 L' F

solves 2-6 are an average of 5 of 11.11


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 9, 2011)

My first OH session in a year or so.

25.52, 26.10, 28.23, 29.53, 28.94, (35.43), 23.71, 27.40, 25.90, (18.93), 25.68, 20.54=> 26.15
PB average, and my first sub20 single (it only took a few years...)! 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 26.15
1. 25.52 L2 D' F U' B' L B F' L' F B2 L' F' U' L D' R2 D2 R2 B R2 L D2 F' R 
2. 26.10 L2 B2 L B2 R' F B' L' R U L F2 U B2 F2 L B L2 D' B' D2 F' D U' R 
3. 28.23 B R2 D R' F' B U2 F D' F' L2 B2 F2 L U2 L' R2 D' F' D F2 U' F2 L' F' 
4. 29.53 B' U R' L F L F R U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L U' R L B2 U' D R F2 U L2 
5. 28.94 U' B F2 D' L B F2 U' B F D2 R U2 D' R' B' R L2 F U L2 R F2 B' D2 
6. (35.43) U' D R' D' U B2 R U' R' L B F' U' R F' B2 R' L B2 F U2 B2 L U' D' 
7. 23.71 B D' B' F U F2 R' B2 D U' L2 F2 D B2 F' U2 R2 F B2 D U R' F L B' 
8. 27.40 R2 B' R F L' D F R2 F2 L2 F B' D B2 U' B U2 B' L R' B D2 F L' B 
9. 25.90 D U R' F R2 D2 R2 L B U' R' F R U2 R2 U' D2 F2 B' L' U2 L' B R B 
10. (18.93) L' D2 B D2 B2 L' F B2 L' D' R U' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' D' B' L2 B2 D' B2 
11. 25.68 U F' U' F' B U R2 B L' U' B' U' B L' B U' D B U L2 B L' B' R' L'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> My first OH session in a year or so.
> 
> 25.52, 26.10, 28.23, 29.53, 28.94, (35.43), 23.71, 27.40, 25.90, (18.93), 25.68, 20.54=> 26.15
> PB average, and my first sub20 single (it only took a few years...)!
> ...



gratz


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

Just realized I didn't post this here

1:32.35, 1:34.75, 1:33.30, 1:37.60, 1:39.66 = 1:35.22

5x5 (or maybe 4x4, 2x2, OH, megaminx, 11x11, or pyraminx according to facebook)


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 9, 2011)

Personal Best 2x2 Average of 100: 7.25 



Spoiler



4.09, 7.76, 3.53, 9.00, 8.46, 7.15, 9.20, 6.45, 8.13, 7.90, 8.01, 7.43, 7.36, 7.49, 8.22, 6.79, 6.72, 5.65, 5.79, 9.37, 6.52, 6.71, 7.74, 6.92, 9.42, 6.28, 9.55, 7.38, 6.25, 8.09, 7.25, 7.08, 6.96, 7.78, 8.07, 8.43, 7.39, 7.22, 8.06, 4.72, 9.04, 7.77, 12.26, 7.07, 7.12, 4.29, 7.05, 7.70, 6.82, 7.08, 7.27, 9.57, 7.06, 5.39, 6.25, 7.89, 7.29, 6.14, 6.62, 9.22, 9.36, 7.61, 6.15, 6.78, 7.27, 7.07, 8.04, 5.56, 7.88, 8.44, 6.93, 10.52, 6.39, 6.20, 5.39, 6.25, 10.50, 7.04, 7.68, 9.43, 6.67, 6.11, 5.44, 7.52, 10.00, 6.44, 7.99, 8.78, 6.88, 5.35, 6.50, 7.44, 5.44, 5.50, 7.46, 6.83, 6.24, 7.07, 4.63, 6.17 



Dropped half a second off of yesterday's times. PB Average of 12 in there (I think) 6.34


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 9, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Just realized I didn't post this here
> 
> 1:32.35, 1:34.75, 1:33.30, 1:37.60, 1:39.66 = 1:35.22
> 
> 5x5 (or maybe 4x4, 2x2, OH, megaminx, 11x11, or pyraminx according to facebook)


 
I was actually wondering why this wasn't on here.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2011)

Solved the 17x17x17 sim in 51:03.266 

This felt a lot better than the 16x16x16 solve, and did have a better seconds/piece ratio (1.9995 (lol) compared to 2.12 for the previous solve). The previous record was 1:29:17. Also, I used OVER 9000!!! moves


----------



## Jostle (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, you're crazy. Get sub17


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2011)

Another 3x3 pb Ao12 and inching closer to the 20 second milestone 

Average of 12: 20.97
1. (17.67) U L' U' L2 U' D R' U L' B L F2 D' U' L' R U F L2 F2 R' F2 B2 L' R' 
2. 20.55 L' U L2 F2 D2 R B2 D' L2 B D' B' F2 D2 L F' U2 L U2 F R F B' U' F' 
3. 18.44 B F L' B U2 B2 U L B D' L2 B U R2 U F U2 D' B' D2 R2 D' R' F L2 
4. 21.41 U' R' B D2 L D2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' R D2 F U2 R B R' L B U B2 U2 L F' 
5. (23.89) R2 F2 L2 B' F' R' D2 B U2 R D2 F2 D' F R L2 B F2 R2 B F D2 U2 R2 F2 
6. 19.62 F U2 B' L U' B R B2 D U F' D' L F' R F' U F2 D B2 R' U2 D2 L D 
7. 21.82 D F' R L2 B' R U D' B D2 B' R' L B D L' B2 F2 R' B' U R' L' D' R 
8. 21.37 U2 F2 R F2 R F' R2 D B' D' U2 B' L2 B F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U F' R' D2 U' R2 
9. 22.74 B R2 U2 L2 F' D' R2 U' B2 D L B' U' D R' F' B2 R2 L F2 B2 L2 F' U' D 
10. 22.24 R L2 B2 L U L R' F2 L2 D2 F' L2 B R' D U2 R F R' L F2 D2 U2 L2 R 
11. 21.95 B' D' F L D' R' U' B F' U' B F R' F' U' B2 F2 U D2 R2 B2 F' R L2 U 
12. 19.59 L B2 F U F L U2 B2 L2 R D' F B D' F2 R B' D' U2 F' B L D F' R'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

As of this month... (actually, this is what I have achieved last month technically)
3x3 sub-15 constantly yay
3x3 OH sub-35... big jump from last month which was sub-minute
4x4 I finally got myself to learn K4 and it's awesome.
7x7 PB single 10:56  it was my 5th solve btw. And incidentally, that was my PB average of 5 too. Because it was my only one.


----------



## y235 (Aug 9, 2011)

First sub20 avg:
Average of 12: 19.76
1. 19.69 B D2 R' L U F U' L' B' R L' B' L2 F B L D' L R' B' L D R2 D2 R 
2. (17.28) D2 R' L2 F' R D U' R B2 F2 D' F D U L D B L' F' L D' F D2 F2 R2 
3. (22.17) U2 B2 U2 F U L U' B' U R F' D2 L2 D' B' F' R' B' L D' F' R D' R' D 
4. 19.31 R' D' F2 R2 L B F U' D2 L U' R' F2 U' L2 B' U R B' U R2 D L' R D2 
5. 18.69 L D2 F' U D F' U B2 F2 D B2 R' L' F' R2 U2 L R F L2 D2 R' L2 D' R2 
6. 19.39 R D2 R F B' L2 D2 F' B' L' U2 D R' B2 U F2 B' L' U2 F2 L' B2 D' U F 
7. 20.45 U' D2 F L' D R2 U2 R' D U' F D L2 B' L' D2 L2 U' D' L' B U2 D2 F2 D' 
8. 20.13 B2 U' L' R' B2 F L B U' F U2 L' R2 U D2 L B' D2 F U' R' F2 D' R L 
9. 18.94 R2 U' R2 F R B R2 D' U' R L2 D B2 L D' F2 U D L2 B D B2 D U R2 
10. 19.29 R' L D R B' D' L2 R D R' F R2 L2 F D' L F' L D2 F L F2 B R D' 
11. 20.24 R B' F L' B2 F R' B' R2 F2 D' B R U' L B' F L R2 F B2 L2 F2 D' B2 
12. 21.43 B' F' R L' B' F' D2 L2 R' D' F D2 U2 F' B2 U' B2 U' R2 U L F' D R2 L


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 9, 2011)

8.55	U2 L2 B F2 D' B U F2 U2 B2 L' R D' U' L R2 B' F D U L' F D' U L2

inspection:x y
cross: D R2 F R D2
F21: U2 y' R' U R d L' U L
F2L2: R' U R U y R' U R
F2L3: U' R U' R'
F2L4: U d R U' R' d' L' U L
OLL SKIP
PLL: (U2) L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R which is L perm


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

First solve of the day. 5:10.27 single on 7x7. PB by 19 seconds. After that, I finally realized that I'm not awake yet, and the mo3 ended up a 5:38, and the avg5 wasn't even a PB ;_;


----------



## Hershey (Aug 9, 2011)

*4x4 with 2 pairing*

Average of 5: 1:23.29
1. 1:16.66 u L u' F' D R' r' D2 R' r2 u' r2 u B2 R u2 U2 R L2 U f u' U' D r' L2 D' r2 F2 f2 r2 F2 B D f' B U R' F2 f' 

2. (1:15.36) L' u U' R' r' F' L2 f2 R' D' L D' U2 f' D B U f' R f2 R2 r' U r' u2 R2 U D2 R2 B' R2 D' u' L r2 R2 f2 u r' L 

3. (1:33.54) r B' U' u B D' L' r2 u2 B D' u2 f B2 U2 u2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' u2 B r' R2 D F2 U2 F R U2 B L2 f' F r u2 B' R2 

4. 1:22.43 f2 r U2 r u2 L2 B' F' U2 B2 f2 L D2 F2 R U' f L2 U2 r2 F' u' r2 f2 L2 D B2 r2 L' B U2 u L U L2 r' u' L D' R2 

5. 1:30.79 D2 u2 r' F2 L' F' D' R' F2 r2 u r' f' R' B2 f U' D' B' U2 F' u2 L B2 D2 L' U' f D2 U' B' f u2 U L2 r' U F2 f U2


----------



## jrb (Aug 9, 2011)

3x3 PB of 17.00 seconds! So close to sub 17....


----------



## Hershey (Aug 9, 2011)

*3x3 OH*

PLL skip
13.94 F R D2 B2 F' R2 U' L F B2 D' R' L' D' F R U' L D2 R D' U' L U2 L'


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Average: 17.52
Standard Deviation: 1.98
Best Time: 12.86
Worst Time: 22.41
Individual Times:
1.	18.72	(0,0) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) (-3,2) (5,4) (-2,0) (6,2) (2,3) (0,5) (-4,5) (2,0) (5,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,0) (-1,0) (6,0)
*2.	13.59	(-5,-3) (0,-1) (6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,3) (1,0) (-1,5) (0,3) (0,1) (5,0) (1,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (4,0) (0,3) (6,0) (1,2)
3.	16.06	(-5,-1) (0,6) (6,0) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2) (4,0) (6,4)
4.	16.69	(0,6) (0,-3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (2,0) (4,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (1,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,5) (-5,0) (4,5) (0,3)
5.	17.09	(0,3) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,1) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,2) (4,1) (2,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,5)
6.	(12.86)	(-2,0) (2,5) (4,4) (5,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (0,1) (6,5) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,0)*
7.	16.19	(0,-1) (6,0) (-2,4) (6,0) (5,3) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (5,4) (-3,3) (3,0) (3,2) (0,4) (3,0) (6,0) (0,5)
8.	16.47	(0,2) (0,-3) (4,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (5,5) (-5,3) (-5,3) (6,5) (0,5) (0,1) (5,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (6,0) (6,5)
9.	18.47	(1,-3) (-4,-4) (3,3) (-5,1) (6,3) (3,2) (3,0) (-3,3) (-4,1) (4,3) (0,4) (4,3) (0,4) (0,3) (2,5)
10.	20.88	(0,-3) (3,6) (-3,4) (3,5) (1,0) (6,4) (2,2) (3,4) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (3,0) (1,2) (3,0) (2,0) (4,4)
11.	21.00	(3,5) (-2,1) (5,0) (6,0) (0,3) (3,4) (6,5) (6,4) (0,4) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-4,0) (6,2) (6,0) (6,4)
12.	(22.41)	(-2,-3) (0,-4) (3,3) (-4,3) (0,4) (4,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,3) (0,2) (0,3) (3,5) (2,0) (1,0) (0,5) (4,0) (-4,0)

bold is 15.45 ao5


----------



## David0794 (Aug 9, 2011)

best avg100: 13.39 (σ = 1.60)
12.80, 12.14, 12.78, 13.81, 11.29, 13.69, 12.74, 12.89, 16.61, 12.51, 14.36, 14.23, 14.97, 15.67, 11.67, 10.54, 15.02, 17.03, 15.46, 14.38, 11.10, 13.95, 10.52, 11.98, 14.86, 12.31, 14.50, 13.78, 14.52, 14.41, 14.70, 12.38, 12.94, 10.74, 13.06, 15.35, 11.42, 11.25, 14.22, 13.93, 12.09, 12.21, 11.82, 10.84, 12.98, 12.64, 16.34, 11.72, 15.50, 13.06, 15.19, 13.85, 13.54, 16.75, 14.91, 13.00, 12.83, (19.15), 12.90, 12.69, 12.74, 15.56, 11.66, 15.85, 15.04, 13.39, 11.70, 11.93, 14.37, 16.06, 10.82, 13.46, 11.80, 10.50, 14.18, 12.91, 10.85, 15.07, 13.48, 11.45, 13.62, 11.48, 14.01, 13.22, 13.14, 13.20, 16.80, 14.61, 13.22, 14.24, 11.91, 14.05, 15.24, 16.05, 13.35, 13.47, (9.51), 12.20, 12.12, 11.93

I also had an 8.88 single with PLL-skip today


----------



## Hershey (Aug 10, 2011)

*Moar OH!*

OH Average of 5: 22.49
1. 22.82 R L2 U' B' R2 F' D2 R' B U' D2 F U R F D' R' U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 
2. 21.82 L2 U' F' L' R2 U2 R2 D L2 F' L2 U' D2 L' B2 D' U' B L' R2 U2 R' U' R F 
3. 22.84 L U B U2 B F' L' R F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D R2 U' D2 B F' L F B U2 D' L2 
4. (26.12) F2 U L D2 L U' D B2 D' U' R' L' B' R' D L2 U2 D' L F L U' L F' U2 
5. (20.23) R' D R' B2 R' F2 D F2 B L2 B' F R B2 F2 L F B' U2 B L F' R2 F2 D


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 10, 2011)

2x2 1.42 mo3.

00:00.73 R F' R2 U F2 R' U' F
00:02.64 F R F2 U' F U' F2
00:00.90 F2 R2 F' U' R


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.97
1. 10.60 R L' U2 B' R' D2 R2 L' B2 L2 R2 F' R D' F2 R2 D R B' F2 L U2 B' R' B2 
2. 11.17 R2 F' U' B' R2 B' U B2 L' B D2 B2 D2 B2 F L' F' U' L D2 R B' R L2 U' 
3. (9.51) U2 F' U L' R' F L F' L' R2 F' U F' R L F2 L F2 D2 F' U B D U' B 
4. 11.25 F' D2 U F' B R' F L2 F2 B D' R' B D' F' B' R' F2 R' L' B' L2 B2 L' U' 
5. 10.85 D2 L' D2 F B2 D U L2 B' D2 R' L' D2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F L' F2 B2 U' L' B2 
6. 11.38 L B2 U2 D F2 D2 U' F2 D U' B2 R' B F R F' R2 B' R' U' B2 L R F' U 
7. (12.76) R F' U2 D' B2 F2 D' F R F' R B' D U' B2 L U' D2 R' L2 U2 L' B2 U' L2 
8. 11.57 B2 F L2 R' D R U2 B U F U' D' B2 F' U' F' U R2 F' R B U B' D' B' 
9. 10.57 B2 D B' F2 U R2 U' D F' B' U' L2 B2 D U' F2 L D2 B' U D2 R' B' F R 
10. 11.27 R L U' R2 U2 B' D F U' B2 L2 D2 B L' D' B' R2 F B R2 L' D R' L U2 
11. 10.63 U' L2 B U F2 B D' B L B2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B D2 B' D F2 L' U' D2 L U2 
12. 10.37 B2 R U L U2 R' B F U F' L B2 F L' U' R2 U2 B2 U D2 L' B' L' B' D' 

Not great, but not bad.


----------



## Julian (Aug 10, 2011)

Woo! Skype teamBLD with Bill Wang (cuboy63) calling.

Ao12: 19.52, 20.65+, 19.86, 17.96, 20.38, (DNF(21.55)), 21.78, (16.18), 22.16, 17.96, 18.40, 19.21 = 19.79!
Last 5 are 18.52 Ao5!
16.18 single!



The 16:


Spoiler



F L2 D2 B2 F D2 F2 R2 B U R2 F R' U F D U2 B R2 L2 F D' R B R2

z2 y U' B2 L F' D U2
Spin left, left join (y' L' U' L)
U' right block U rightback join (U' R U' R' U R' U' R)
U spin left, rightback side (U y' R' U R U' R' U R)
U2 join left (U2 L' U' L)
U' fruruf (U' F R U R' U' F')
Z-perm U' (M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U')


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 10, 2011)

(1.78), 1.83, 3.28, 1.93, 2.39, 1.84, 2.11, (3.50), 2.30, 2.33, 1.88, 2.11 = 2.20
Stackmat 2x2. PB obviously.

EDIT: 2.25, 1.93, 2.05, (3.61), 2.06, (1.77), 1.88, 2.53, 2.05, 1.84, 2.28, 2.00 = 2.09
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.55
worst time: 6.81

current avg5: 2.25 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 1.92 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 2.36 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 2.09 (σ = 0.20)

current avg100: 2.55 (σ = 0.68)
best avg100: 2.55 (σ = 0.68)

session avg: 2.55 (σ = 0.68)
session mean: 2.58


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL 2x2 Standard deviation
Average of 5: 3.08
1. 3.08 R2 F2 U F U2 F U' R' U R' U' 
2. 3.07 U R' U2 R F R2 U F2 U2 F' U' 
3. 3.08 R2 U R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
4. (3.12) F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R' F2 R' U' 
5. (2.78) F R' U F2 R' U2 R F' U' F U' 

QQtimer tells me σ =0.00 LOL

rolled the first 3.08 with a 2.07 and got a 2.98 avg 5. SD =0.14 

And then 3.07 avg 12. tied PB. Less lucky this time.

Guimond FTW



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.07
1. 3.22 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F R F U R' U' 
2. 3.08 R2 F2 U F U2 F U' R' U R' U' 
3. 3.07 U R' U2 R F R2 U F2 U2 F' U' 
4. 3.08 R2 U R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
5. 3.12 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R' F2 R' U' 
6. 2.78 F R' U F2 R' U2 R F' U' F U' 
7. (2.07) R' F2 R' F U' R' U' R U2 R' U' 
8. 3.22 F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R F' U2 R' U' 
9. 3.24 U F U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
10. 2.94 F' U F' U' F' R U' F U2 R' U' 
11. (3.78) F U' F U' F2 R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
12. 2.99 R' F U2 F U' F2 U' R2 U R' U'



Soo close to sub 3


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 10, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> best avg12: 2.09 (σ = 0.20)


Now I need to get sub-2. 


onionhoney said:


> best avg100: 2.55 (σ = 0.68)


 Now I need to get sub-2.5. 
Congrats on the average, especially without knowing full EG-1. :tu


----------



## JyH (Aug 11, 2011)

15.50 Skype Team BLD
Me calling, Andy Ricci (theanonymouscuber) solving.
D2 L2 D' L' D2 B F2 L2 U F2 D R L B2 F' D2 B' L F' U2 B L2 D F D

y
Me: R' D' y' Insert Right
Andy: k (starts timer)
Andy: R' D' y' R U' R'
Me: Small d', Join Right
Andy: d' R U R'
Me: U' y Join Right, Join Backleft
Andy: U' y R U R' L U L'
Me: U Insert Backright (Yes, IK.)
Andy: U R' U R
Me: U Half-Sune, Join Right
Andy: U R U R' U R U R' 
Me: H-OLL
Andy: R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
Me: J-Perm U
Andy: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2011)

First real 3x3 CFOP practice I've done in quite awhile. No PB's of course, but it's good to know I haven't really lost speed. I'm actually pretty happy with the worst time; IIRC this is the first time I've ever done a semi-large session with no sup-18's.

number of times: 136/136
best time: 11.35
worst time: 17.35

current avg5: 14.91 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 12.86 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 14.35 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 13.47 (σ = 0.78)

current avg100: 14.46 (σ = 1.35)
best avg100: 14.42 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 14.60 (σ = 1.35)


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 11, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> addicting


 
I don't mind people verbing nouns, but verb adjectification is my kryptonite.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 11, 2011)

11.88 L' D' F U R D R' L' F' L' R B U2 L' B' F L' B D L' R' D2 R2 B R2 
non-lucky  OH
Sune + J-Perm


----------



## Julian (Aug 11, 2011)

15.90 teamBLD


----------



## JyH (Aug 11, 2011)

Julian said:


> 15.90 teamBLD


 
hehe. my partner and i will be ahead of you forever 
nl?


----------



## Julian (Aug 11, 2011)

Yup. Ao5/12 PBs?


----------



## JyH (Aug 11, 2011)

Julian said:


> Yup. Ao5/12 PBs?


 
uh...DNF?


----------



## Julian (Aug 11, 2011)

Woooooo! 14.72 Skype teamBLD!

R2 D2 U R U B' D' R2 D2 U F D2 U L' U2 R D' B L R D' B' U2 R' B'

z' spin right, U2 R U2 R L U' L, spin left, join left (z' y U2 R U2 R L U' L y' L' U' L)
U left back big connect (U L U2 L' U2 L U' L')
U right big slurp (U R U2 R' U R U' R')
U' antisune (U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L)
G3 (R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2)


----------



## JyH (Aug 11, 2011)

Julian said:


> Woooooo! 14.72 Skype teamBLD!
> 
> R2 D2 U R U B' D' R2 D2 U F D2 U L' U2 R D' B L R D' B' U2 R' B'
> 
> ...


 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

We'll be sure to take it back tomorrow.


----------



## Julian (Aug 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> We'll be sure to take it back tomorrow.


You'd better not.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2011)

18x18x18 sim solved in 1:01:00.68 (almost sub-hour :fp). Looks like the previous record was around 1:40.

These are starting to take a really long time - but I only have two cubes to go


----------



## Jedi5412 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol 2x2 Average of 5

(3.09), 3.09, 3.90, 3.09, (6.94) = 3.36


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 11, 2011)

6.25, 8.59, (11.95), (3.35), 6.63, 6.83, 6.93, 6.95, 7.76, 5.59, 7.69,
8.38 = 7.16 avg12

K4 ELL UWR


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 11, 2011)

1.43, 4.11, 2.69, 1.96, 2.94, 2.52, 2.68, 6.52, 2.47, 3.34, 2.59, 3.22, 3.33, 1.97, 2.47, 2.15, 2.22, 1.80, 1.90, 2.52, 2.52, 2.13, 2.91, 3.52, 2.84, *2.16, 1.94, 2.09, 1.61, 2.75, 1.21, 3.75, 3.00, 1.94, 2.27, 1.91, 1.86*, 3.44, 2.31, 1.94, 2.06, 2.19, 1.97, 5.86, 2.09, 2.90, 1.88, 2.22, 2.31, 3.86 = 2.55

Bold is 2.15 avg 12. Could've been a sub-2.5 avg50 without those annoying sup-4s.


----------



## sauso (Aug 11, 2011)

got my first sub 25 today. now averaging sub 35.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 11, 2011)

sauso said:


> got my first sub 25 today. now averaging sub 35.


 
You, Andrea and James should be very close


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 6.25, 8.59, (11.95), (3.35), 6.63, 6.83, 6.93, 6.95, 7.76, 5.59, 7.69,
> 8.38 = 7.16 avg12
> 
> K4 ELL UWR


 
this is why i gave up on k4


----------



## Shortey (Aug 11, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> this is why i gave up on k4


 
because someone is faster than you?


----------



## Muesli (Aug 11, 2011)

11.78 PLL skip. Personal best.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 11, 2011)

PB average of 5 for 5x5

Statistics for 08-11-2011 12:07:50

Average: 1:54.69
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 1:50.12
Worst Time: 2:05.48
Individual Times:
1.	(1:50.12)	Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 D2 Dw Rw2 D2 L2 Lw U R' B2 Bw2 F' D2 Rw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U Bw Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw Bw U Bw Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 U' Bw Rw2 U' Lw Dw U2 Lw2 R2 B Lw' Bw U' L2 Uw' B Fw' R' Uw L' Rw D Fw D B R B'
2.	1:54.10	B2 F' D' Bw2 Rw' R2 Fw' D2 L' Lw Rw Dw' Rw D Dw' R' F' Dw2 U2 B F' D' Bw2 D' Dw Uw' Fw' F2 Dw' Uw U L2 Dw L' B' Rw2 D2 F2 Lw' D' B' D Dw Bw2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 Lw F' Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 Lw' U2 F' Dw B2 Dw2 Fw
3.	1:56.77	L B2 Bw2 Fw' F D Rw2 U2 L2 Bw' D Uw' U2 Bw2 D2 R' U' B2 Lw2 B' Fw F2 Uw F' Lw' R2 Bw D Uw' Rw B2 Bw' Fw2 F L D2 Fw' F' Dw2 Rw' D2 Dw2 L Lw Rw2 R' B' D' U Rw' F2 R B2 L2 Fw Lw' Rw' Fw U2 F2
4.	1:53.20	Uw2 F' L' Lw' Rw F2 Dw F2 L D' Dw Uw' U Bw Uw U' Bw2 D2 Dw U L2 B' Fw' F L' Lw Rw' B' Bw2 Dw' Uw' R' D' Bw L D Rw2 Dw L2 F' L' Uw2 Bw D L Lw R' U2 F L Lw R Bw2 Dw2 B2 Lw Fw F D F
5.	(2:05.48)	L2 Lw2 Rw2 B F' R2 Bw Fw Uw Rw2 R2 Bw2 F2 L' R2 U' Rw2 Bw' D' Lw' R' Fw2 F' L Lw2 Rw' R' Fw L' B' D' R2 D U Fw Uw2 Lw U Rw2 D' Uw2 Lw B' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw U Bw2 Uw' Fw Uw R2 F Dw' Uw2 Rw' F L' F


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 11, 2011)

ive gone from 17-18 avg to 20. great...over the past week i've gotten worse i guess thats an accomplishment


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 11, 2011)

2.63 Master Magic single and 2.85 avg 5

The NR is 2.68 / 3.15


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 6.25, 8.59, (11.95), (3.35), 6.63, 6.83, 6.93, 6.95, 7.76, 5.59, 7.69,
> 8.38 = 7.16 avg12
> 
> K4 ELL UWR


Hah, wow, intense. I should learn to do the one edge - one edge - two edge style; I think my current "do w/e comms you see" method is a bit inferior.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 11, 2011)

I have made a start on K4...
Average of 12 taken an hour after messing with the method for the first time: 2:21.06.
It's fun... I'm currently using the one-one-try two but sometimes have to do three comms- method for ELL. 
This is a bad place to ask, I know, but... Are the last two edges done intuitively? 
I sometimes have to set up two parity algs...


----------



## Hershey (Aug 12, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I have made a start on K4...
> Average of 12 taken an hour after messing with the method for the first time: 2:21.06.
> It's fun... I'm currently using the one-one-try two but sometimes have to do three comms- method for ELL.
> This is a bad place to ask, I know, but... Are the last two edges done intuitively?
> I sometimes have to set up two parity algs...


 
http://snk.digibase.ca/k4/7.htm

You should already know parity, and I use
r U2 r U2 x U2 r U2 l' x' U2 l U2 r2
and r U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U2 r
for last two edges.

Use only inner layers for R and L turns for the two algs above.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Shortey said:


> because someone is faster than you?


 
because i sucked at ell


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

Did some K4 because I felt like it. Lol I suck so bad at it.

1:46.98, 1:42.26, 1:51.76, 1:59.24, 1:46.71 = 1:48.48

And on 5x5:

2:27.47, 3:43.11, 3:06.21, 3:09.01, 2:37.25 = 2:57.49
lolconsistency


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 12, 2011)

im not that bad


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

lol I'd hope not since you actually practiced it


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

oh no double post

still K4

1:34.00, 1:33.72, (1:56.79), (1:18.80), 1:31.33 = 1:33.01

1:31.07, 1:45.43, (2:01.33), 1:24.97, 1:53.36, 1:34.00, 1:33.72, 1:56.79, (1:18.80), 1:31.33, 1:58.16, 1:45.27 = 1:41.41


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 12, 2011)

xD Finished changing all my 2 look olls to Non Permutation 2g xD!


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 12, 2011)

2.35 2x2 average of 12. 2.23 average of 5.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Aug 12, 2011)

1.13 2x2 single lol

R' U R U' F2 R2 U' F' U R'


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been playing around with 8-move scrambles (on a real cube), trying to build up my blockbuilding/xcross skill a bit... Here are some nice averages (along with scrambles you can try if you want):

7.70 average of 5
(14.97), 3.20, 8.88, 11.03, (2.12)

9.34 average of 12
11.87, (1.93), 5.77, 8.86, 14.28, 13.85, 13.52, (14.97), 3.20, 8.88, 11.03, 2.12



Spoiler



1. 11.87 R2 B2 F' L B F U' D2
2. (1.93) B' D' B2 D2 U2 F2 U R
3. 5.77 U D' B' D L2 D' U B'
4. 8.86 F2 U' F D2 U B2 R D2
5. 14.28 D2 F' R' L2 U' D' B' D
6. 13.85 U2 D2 R' D' R2 F U' F'
7. 13.52 L2 U D L' F U2 R D2
8. (14.97) L F2 U2 B' R2 L2 D F2
9. 3.20 B U2 B2 D L' U F2 D2
10. 8.88 D2 R2 F D2 L R2 F' R2
11. 11.03 L2 U' B' U2 F2 R D' R2
12. 2.12 U' F2 U L' R B L2 R'


----------



## timeless (Aug 12, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> xD Finished changing all my 2 look olls to Non Permutation 2g xD!


 
what do u mean non-perm? what advantage does that have over perm?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2011)

timeless said:


> what do u mean non-perm? what advantage does that have over perm?


 
It's only advantages are covered by disadvantages. And why use pure on crap PLLs. Jorghi is dumb.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I've been playing around with 8-move scrambles (on a real cube), trying to build up my blockbuilding/xcross skill a bit... Here are some nice averages (along with scrambles you can try if you want):
> 
> 7.70 average of 5
> (14.97), 3.20, 8.88, 11.03, (2.12)
> ...


 
lolisuck:

(4.52), 4.84, 5.95, 5.63, 19.28, (20.52), 16.85, 19.40, 17.92, 17.67, 5.01, 13.49 = 12.60

Pretty nice avg5 though (5.47).


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 12, 2011)

555:

Best average of 12: 1:17.84
1:14.32, 1:21.14, (1:27.52), 1:22.04, 1:17.51, 1:15.84, 1:15.70, 1:18.22, 1:18.79, 1:13.83, (1:12.62), 1:20.99

Best average of 5: 1:15.92
1:15.70, 1:18.22, (1:18.79), 1:13.83 (1:12.62)

Cube: Shengshou

Previous pb avgs of 12 and 5 were 1:20.xy and 1:19.xy with v5

Also, this is with freestyle 2 wings at a time. (Occasionally I solve 3, sometimes 4, but not by luck)


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 12, 2011)

3.19 and 3.18 2x2 non-rolling averages of 12.
guimond obviously. I don't remember if I used any ortega. Definitely no CLL
Really good for me. I usually have to roll to get these averages.
sub 3 average of 12 feels just around the corner now, but there was no rolling sub 3 average in the 3.19 nor the 3.18 though

I tried to roll both of these but failed miserably..

and I beat my 4x4 PB single with an average...two times in a row
1:45 single then 1:44 avg 5 next day.
1:38 single then 1:33 avg 5 next day.

and first sub 1:30 single: 1:29.80


----------



## nccube (Aug 12, 2011)

6.74 F' L' U' D2 L R U' R' F' D B2 F' R L' U' D L D2 U2 B' U R D F U2


D R’ F R2 u’ U’ L2 U L
U R’ U2 R U y R’ U R
y U R U R’ U R U’ R’
y U2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’
U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R

Lucky PB


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 12, 2011)

7x7 pb single sub-7:30  
7:24.41
Scramble is here but I don't think it's necessary... heehee
F2 2L' 3D2 3U' 2U2 3B 3F 2L 3R' 3F' 2F' 2L' 2U 3F2 2D 3U' 3B2 R2 D' B2 2B2 R2 D' 3B L D2 U L' 2L2 3R2 2B2 L 3R' 2D2 U 3L2 D 3D' L' R 2B' 2R2 3D2 2B' 3B2 3F' 2F 2D2 L' 3R2 B 3F' D U B' 2B 3B2 3F F 3R2 3B2 3R2 3B' 2D B2 2B2 2L' 2R2 R2 3D2 3F' L' 2F2 2D2 2L2 2R' R B' U' 2F 3L' F' L R B 3F2 2F2 F2 3U 2F R2 3D2 R 2U2 2R 2B L 2F2 2D 3R'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 12, 2011)

Statistics for 08-12-2011 11:46:09

Average: 11.03
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 9.15
Worst Time: 16.54
Individual Times:
1.	(14.89)	U2 L' B' D2 U' B F' L' F L2 R2 B' L' D2 B' L2 D L' F2 L' B L' R' F R'
2.	10.27	B D' B' F R B2 L R2 F2 R' F' U2 F D2 R' F L2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' U' R'
3.	(9.15)	D2 F' D2 L2 B' D' U B F2 L' U L' B F2 L2 F' D U2 F' D2 U' B' D2 F2 D'
4.	11.83	L2 R B' L2 F D2 F U2 F2 L' R D B' F2 D2 R' B' U' L2 R' D' L B2 F' U'
5.	11.00	L R2 B' F' D F' U B F U' B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F L2 D U L' R'


----------



## nccube (Aug 12, 2011)

2.52, 2.56, 2.55, 3.88, 2.81, 3.28, 2.75, 2.90, 2.43, 2.75, 1.30, 2.18, 2.53, 2.94, 3.88, 2.13, 2.15, 2.38, 2.27, 2.65, 1.97, 2.41, 2.65, 2.43, 1.65, 2.94, 3.44, 2.30, 3.61, 2.69, 2.28, 3.18, 2.71, 3.00, 2.18, 2.40, 2.94, 2.18, 2.50, 1.06, 1.93, 1.52, 4.27, 2.40, 3.16, 2.41, 2.11, 2.62, 1.93, 1.40, 2.13, 3.08, 2.72, 2.72, 2.52, 2.66, 2.69, 3.02, 3.47, 3.80, 2.09, 2.30, 3.31, 2.90, 3.19, 2.51, 2.72, 2.03, 1.93, 2.90, 3.09, 2.52, 2.78, 2.19, 2.66, 2.65, 2.03, 2.36, 2.38, 2.46, 3.43, 2.16, 1.78, 2.93, 3.53, 2.52, 1.83, 2.66, 2.69, 2.15, 2.94, 3.03, 2.58, 3.34, 1.97, 2.31, 2.86, 3.15, 3.47, 2.08 = 2.60 2x2 avg100

With stackmat


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 12, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Are the last two edges done intuitively?


 
The none parity ones are.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 12, 2011)

> 2.52, 2.56, 2.55, 3.88, 2.81, 3.28, 2.75, 2.90, 2.43, 2.75, 1.30, 2.18, 2.53, 2.94, 3.88, 2.13, 2.15, 2.38, 2.27, 2.65, 1.97, 2.41, 2.65, 2.43, 1.65, 2.94, 3.44, 2.30, 3.61, 2.69, 2.28, 3.18, 2.71, 3.00, 2.18, 2.40, 2.94, 2.18, 2.50, 1.06, 1.93, 1.52, 4.27, 2.40, 3.16, 2.41, 2.11, 2.62, 1.93, 1.40, 2.13, 3.08, 2.72, 2.72, 2.52, 2.66, 2.69, 3.02, 3.47, 3.80, 2.09, 2.30, 3.31, 2.90, 3.19, 2.51, 2.72, 2.03, 1.93, 2.90, 3.09, 2.52, 2.78, 2.19, 2.66, 2.65, 2.03, 2.36, 2.38, 2.46, 3.43, 2.16, 1.78, 2.93, 3.53, 2.52, 1.83, 2.66, 2.69, 2.15, 2.94, 3.03, 2.58, 3.34, 1.97, 2.31, 2.86, 3.15, 3.47, 2.08 = 2.60 2x2 avg100



What was the best average of 12? And what is your pb average of 12?


----------



## nccube (Aug 12, 2011)

It was 2.16, which tied my PB avg12 xD


----------



## pluemo (Aug 12, 2011)

15:	00:59.25	14:	00:59.62	13:	00:56.49	12:	00:57.56	11:	00:52.60	10:	00:58.25	9:	00:45.47	8:	00:54.06	7:	00:56.29	
6:	00:54.22	5:	00:58.07	4:	00:55.78	3:	00:56.28	2:	00:58.26	1:	00:49.21	Average: 55:43

Last week average was over a minute


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

pluemo said:


> 15:	00:59.25	14:	00:59.62	13:	00:56.49	12:	00:57.56	11:	00:52.60	10:	00:58.25	9:	00:45.47	8:	00:54.06	7:	00:56.29
> 6:	00:54.22	5:	00:58.07	4:	00:55.78	3:	00:56.28	2:	00:58.26	1:	00:49.21	Average: 55:43
> 
> Last week average was over a minute



Yay Roux 
If you need any help you can PM me on youtube 



Kirjava said:


> The none parity ones are.


 
Ok... so I'll need to learn some parity algs then. What causes me problems is whenever I get both parities, like two flip and opposite swap, I have to do two algs. I'm going to learn the alg for that...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 12, 2011)

8.35	B2 F' L' R D2 U B2 D' U B2 D2 U L' R' D U B2 F D L' R B D R2 B2

Yea.... I tried to reconstructed but after the white orange x-cross part.... I forgot what I did...(fail) but there was the "fish shape" oll with Ms and then a PLL skip


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 12, 2011)

5BLD said:


> What causes me problems is whenever I get both parities


 
There's only one type of parity.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

K4 on 5x5
It's funny how bad I suck at pretty much every step.

2:21.93 single

2:27.20, (2:56.90), 2:34.82, 2:31.49, (2:23.53) = 2:31.17

2:27.93, 2:41.58, 2:23.55, 2:29.77, 2:49.72, 2:40.52, 2:27.20, (2:56.90), 2:34.82, 2:31.49, (2:23.53), 2:44.47 = 2:35.11


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> There's only one type of parity.


 
I know what you mean. But I'm kind of separating orientation and permutation parities.
What would you do if you had one edge flipped and two edges swapped?
Do you use a different alg, or just set-up to the same alg?


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 13, 2011)

3x3

8.54 PB single 
LL was wide sune + PLL skip.
Lost the scramble :/


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

5x5 
1:26.54 single.
Hell yes.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

7.65 single. this is sick since its full step. it can be seen at 3:33



 seconds


----------



## JyH (Aug 13, 2011)

Average of 100: 15.49


Spoiler



1. 14.31 B2 U2 L' D' U F L' R2 U2 D B' D R' B U2 L' D' B F' L2 F2 U' B L' D2
2. 14.00 B D' L D2 F2 R U2 F' L R' D2 F R2 L D R2 D2 R' B D' L' B' D R D
3. 15.21 F' D' R' F' B2 D' B2 D L2 R' U2 B L' F B U' D' R' D' F' R2 L F2 D' R2
4. 19.61 R2 L2 F' B R F2 U2 L F2 B D F2 U F R' U2 D2 B R' B F L' R' U2 D2
5. 14.06 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D' B' D U' B' R2 B' D2 B' R U2 R2 B R2 F' U' D2 B2 L'
6. 16.66 R' F2 U2 R F U B' L' B U2 L B' F2 R2 L D2 R U' R D R2 U' D' B' L'
7. 14.84 R2 B2 R2 B' R U B' U' F2 R' D' L D' U F B2 R L D R' L' F' L2 U2 R2
8. 13.62 F D R' L' B2 R2 L2 U' R' U2 D2 F' U' D2 B U L2 F2 D R F2 U L2 R2 B2
9. 14.43 L' D2 B' R' B R B' D2 L' R B2 U2 R F' D' U' F R' D2 L2 R F2 U B U'
10. 13.93 R L2 U2 F' L' R U L D B2 L D B' L D2 B U' R' D2 U' R B' U D2 B2
11. 14.71 D F' R U R' D R D2 F' B L U' B' U' F' U' R2 U' F2 R U F2 B R2 D
12. 17.63 D' L U' F' D2 L D2 R2 L' B' U2 R U2 D2 F' R2 L' B' R2 F D R U' R' L
13. 19.62 U' F U' B' R2 B' R B U' D R' F2 B2 L2 D U' L' B' U' R2 U F' R2 D2 U
14. 16.51 L D F' B2 L' R' F' B2 U' D2 R' B2 D F' L2 B L' D R2 F' U2 F2 R' L' U'
15. 13.22 L2 U R' B U' D2 F2 D R2 D F B' U' R' U' F' B2 D B' F' D R' D' R D
16. 13.85 U R2 D2 U B U2 F L' U2 R L D2 R' F2 B2 R' U' F2 L R' B' D F L' D
17. 15.91 B' U2 L2 R2 U' D2 B' L U L' D' L R' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' D' U2 F D2 U B2 U2
18. 17.29 R' L' B' U2 L2 R2 B2 R' L2 F2 R2 D U' R2 D L2 U' R2 F U D' B R B L'
19. 16.16 L2 D F U' F D' U' F' D2 F' L2 F L2 R2 D B' U D2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F' U'
20. 13.58 L' R2 B2 D U2 L2 R' B R' L2 B' F2 R U R' U2 F R' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U' L'
21. 13.54 U' D' L' U' L F R L' U2 R U' D B D' F R' U2 B2 D' R2 B' F2 D' L R
22. 14.61 B2 D' U2 L' R' U R' L2 U F' D2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B' L' B2 R L D2 R2 U' D F2
23. 17.12 B2 L D2 R2 U R2 U F D' F U L' B' U' R F2 L' R2 U D' L2 U2 R2 L2 D'
24. 13.99 F2 R' F2 R L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' R' B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 B2 L' U' B F R' D'
25. (10.59) R2 F' B' R' F2 D B' D R2 U2 D' B' F' R D' B F' R2 F L F D F B' D
26. 18.05 L' U' L D' R' U' F' D2 F D2 L B' D U B' F2 R F L2 B' D' L F2 L2 B
27. 13.72 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F2 B' L' D' F D' R2 D2 F' D' U2 F2 L2 U2 L B D' R2 F
28. 12.38 U D F2 B2 D R L B' U2 L' R F R2 D2 F B D' B2 F2 U' B D' U' R2 U
29. 15.42 F2 R' U L2 U D' R L' U2 F' R' B' L' D' R' D2 R' B2 R2 U' F B U B D'
30. 16.30 R2 U' D B2 L B F' D2 F D L2 R2 D R2 B' U2 R' U2 B R' U R2 U B R'
31. 14.58 R F2 D' F' R' F2 U2 B' F2 L' F2 D2 U R L2 F U' D2 F D B U2 B L2 B'
32. 16.84 F U' F' L2 B2 R2 D' L U' F2 D2 F D2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 R D2 F2
33. (34.98) U' D' F' U L2 D' R L' U F B U2 F' R2 D L2 F' B2 L' U' D' F U' B U2
34. 15.57 D' U L D B' U' R U' L' R U2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' F'
35. 18.03 B' U2 B U F B' U' B R U F R' L2 D2 B2 R' D L B2 D U R2 L B2 L
36. 15.75 U D' R F' L R' B2 L B' U2 F R D F R D L2 R D2 U' R' U2 D2 R B'
37. 14.75 F B' D2 F' U L2 U' L2 F' U2 F' U' L D' U2 B D R2 D U' L F2 D L2 F'
38. 15.23 D' F2 D' F R B F2 L2 R F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R L F' U2 B' D R2 D F' R D2
39. 13.12 L2 F' U F' R' B2 U' F B2 D' R' U' D2 R2 F U D' R F2 B2 R' D R2 L F2
40. 11.87 F' R2 D2 F U2 D' F D2 B L2 R2 U' D B2 D2 U' F' B2 U F2 B D L2 U2 R'
41. 16.21 L D L R' U' L2 U' B2 F' D2 L2 F' R U' B L' B' L' B2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 F'
42. 15.17 R' L2 D R' L B D2 F2 B2 D L B2 F L' F2 U' D2 R2 F2 L' R' D2 L' R2 B'
43. 16.16 B F L' B2 R2 F' B' U B' U' D B F R' D B2 F D2 U' R2 U2 L D B2 U'
44. 14.68 B U' D2 B U F2 L B' L' B' F D' B L D L F2 R B2 D F D2 B U' R2
45. 18.37 B2 L D' F2 U' R2 D' F' B' U2 F' D' U' B' F' L B U R2 B2 F2 L2 F' R B'
46. 15.30 R' B L2 R' F' L U R' L2 D' F R2 U2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B R F D2 B' F'
47. 16.42 R' F' U2 L F' D' L D R F' D' F' L F2 R B R L' U2 D B2 F L2 R' U'
48. 12.39 F D B' D F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B' R' L F2 D U2 R F B2 L2 F D' B' L2 U
49. 14.00 R' F' B2 D' U2 B' U' B2 R2 D2 R L' D' B F L R U' D' L' B D2 F2 U2 R
50. 16.36 D' F D' R' U2 R' B' D2 R2 F' U B' F2 U L2 F U2 B F D F2 U' L' D2 L2
51. 17.56 U2 F' R' U L' F' L' F' R' L' D2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D F R' B2 F' D' R B2 U2
52. 18.60 L' B2 F R' F' R2 D F2 R2 U L' U2 D' L2 F2 D' B U2 L D' U L B D B2
53. 14.56 F D' F2 R B2 R2 F U R L' F R L U R' L U2 D' F' U D2 F' D2 F2 L
54. 13.94 F R2 F' R B D' F' R D2 L' D2 L2 D' U' B' R F' B D2 F U' B2 F2 D2 R'
55. 15.76 U L U' F U B2 D R U' R D' U' L U F' D' U B2 F U B' D' U' L D
56. 12.44 R D F U F R F' D2 U L D' B R U2 L B R2 L' U2 D2 L F' B L2 D
57. 17.74 L2 U L2 B F L B2 R' L' B' R2 D2 F D U2 R U L' F' L R2 B' L2 B' R'
58. 14.91 F' D R2 D R' F' D B' D2 L R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U B' R2 D' B' D2 R2 F2 B' D'
59. 11.79 B' L2 U D L' D U' R2 U' L2 R' D F D' L F2 R' B2 D L2 F2 D' B U' F'
60. 13.88 R D F R' D2 F' R' U' R L B' R2 D' B' U' D' B' D2 B2 U L' D' L2 D2 B'
61. 12.55 R F R D2 F2 U2 F2 B' U2 R F D2 R' L' F' U F' U B U' D B2 U D2 F2
62. 15.07 U' B' L' D2 R L' F U2 L B' F L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 L U2 B2 U' L F' U'
63. 15.04 R U2 L2 R' D2 U' L' R' B D F U2 R2 U' L' R D F D L U B' U' B2 U'
64. 14.23 B' U' R F' B D' F2 D' U' B2 U' R' F' R D F2 D' U' L' D2 R2 U L F2 D2
65. 13.66 B2 R L B' R L' D' U2 B F' L' U' D B2 R L2 B L F2 L' U B' U' R' D
66. 16.60 F' L D R D2 U' L B2 L2 F B D2 R2 B' L' U D2 F B L F' B' D' F' L'
67. 18.62 L R2 F B' R L B' U F2 D' R' B' U B F U B' F D' F U2 D F L2 D'
68. 15.68 B' F U2 F' B L2 R' D' F' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 D F2 U R D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R
69. 14.74 U2 B2 F L2 R B' F R F R2 B2 D B' U2 F' U D' F' L B2 D' F U2 D F2
70. 11.97 U' R2 L2 F' B2 L2 U' F2 R F2 L B' R2 U B' R D' U' F' R D B' L2 B' R'
71. 14.41 U B2 R B U R B U D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B F2 R' L U L2 B2 F2 D F' L'
72. 14.01 F D L F U' L2 B' R2 D L2 D R2 B' F2 L2 F2 R2 L' D L D2 B R2 L D'
73. 12.96 B' U' F' D' R' D' R2 D2 F' R' D2 B D' F' U R L' B2 F L B' U' F2 L U2
74. 16.23 B' U2 R' L2 F2 B' D' R U2 F R L' U2 R U L' R U B2 U B2 U D F L2
75. 16.95 L' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 U' L' B2 L' R U D' B' F2 U2 R D' B' L2 D F' R2 F2 R'
76. 15.36 U2 B U2 F2 B2 R F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U F2 D' R2 F2 B' U2 D' L' U2 B' L'
77. 17.14 D2 F' U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F' D2 F R2 U L2 D R F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D L D2 R'
78. 14.47 D2 U R F' R' U' F' D' F' L' R2 B2 U2 R' U B' D U' F2 R U2 R2 D F B2
79. 15.72 D B' F' D2 F2 L' D U' F B2 R2 L2 B F L' B2 L2 B2 R2 L' U' L' F' B2 D2
80. 15.09 F' B L2 U B U' R' L' B' F U' L' B' U L' D' F B' U2 D L2 U F2 L2 B'
81. 15.20 U' L' D' B' U' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F R B D U' F R2 U' B' U' R' F'
82. 14.01 L2 U' F D R' L' B U B2 D2 U F L2 B L' F L B2 R' L' B' U L' B2 R2
83. 14.29 U2 D' L2 B F' R F2 D' L D' R' F U L B U B F' L D L R' F' B2 U
84. 17.20 B R D U' F2 L2 F D2 U R2 D U2 F R2 L' B' D F U' D L' F2 L' U' L2
85. 20.89 D2 R' F D2 B2 D2 B' U R2 D2 F D' B2 R D U F' D' L2 U2 B R L' D' R2
86. 27.25 B R L U' R2 B R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B R2 L' D2 F' R D F' L' B' R2 B2
87. 14.76 L2 U2 L' B2 F U' R U L2 B F2 L B' U' F' B2 L' D' L2 F D L' U R2 D2
88. 15.16 F R L' B2 U2 F D' F2 L2 U B R D2 U2 F' R L B2 U2 L2 F' D' U2 B2 F
89. 17.95 F2 B2 D2 B' D U2 B D B2 D' L F' L2 D2 U2 B U2 F U2 R2 F' L D2 R2 B2
90. 16.79 B' D2 L2 U L U B D' F2 D' F B2 U' L R U2 R' F2 B' L2 R D F D' F'
91. 15.48 U2 D' B L' R U' R F' R' U2 L2 B L2 R2 D L2 B2 U D F2 R L' D' F R
92. 13.30 B' R2 F' B' D' F' B R' L' D' U2 B' F L U2 L2 R' F' D2 L2 B L' B2 R2 U'
93. 16.84 F2 U2 L B L' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L B F' D R' D R2 B R2 F2 R2 D'
94. 14.28 U R B' R' F D2 L R F2 B2 R' L2 B2 R' L B R2 D F2 L2 B' L B' F2 U
95. 17.48 B U' D2 L U B' D' U2 L D L R U' D F2 B2 U' D' R F' B D' L F' U'
96. 19.38 U2 B U' R2 F' D' R2 U' B2 U R' B2 L B' L2 B' U2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U D B
97. 14.76 B' L2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' U' F D' L D L' U' L' U' D' B' D U R' U' B' D' F2
98. 13.52 U' D F' D R2 D U' F D2 U2 L2 R B2 F' D U' F R' D R' L' D' F' U' B
99. 15.86 B2 D' F U B' F2 U2 R D' U R' F' D2 R2 B2 F2 L R' U' R' D' R2 L U' D2
100. 16.78 U2 L U' B2 U2 F' L2 B' F2 L U' F2 L2 R' U' F' D' B2 R U2 L2 B D2 R2 U2



Pretty good average, could've been a LOT faster though. Lots of NL 11s and 12s. 
The 10.59 could've been sub-9, but I didn't take the time to recognize the ELL.

10.59 Reconstruction



Spoiler



x2
U D' R' D F D F2
U R U' R' U R U R'
L' U L U2 L' U L
U y R U2 R' (ya idk either) y R U R' U R U' R' 
y2 (lol) R' U' R
U' M' U M U2 M' U M
U2 M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2

The ELL was M' U' M U2 M' U' M.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 13, 2011)

2x2 avg12: 5.87


----------



## pappas (Aug 13, 2011)

Did one 5x5 solve just to show a friend. Time was 1:20.xy, it was a hand scramble but it was scrambled well. Best time of had for a while.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

4x4

Back to normal redux; quit Yau.

1:06.95, 57.23, 1:14.18, 51.43, 1:09.01, 1:11.67, 1:06.32, 1:09.81, 55.79, 57.18, 1:07.98, 1:08.61 = 1:05.06

The 51.43 is a PB single by over 3 and a half seconds.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 13, 2011)

2x2 2.52 average of 5 @ JiuGuang Open. Unofficial though.


----------



## emolover (Aug 13, 2011)

1:58.01 5x5 solve. PB

I have only had like 4 sub 2 5x5 solves. This was my first 5x5 solve of the day.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 13, 2011)

Rubik's cube

Mean: 15.60
Standard deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 12.04
Worst Time: 20.90

*Best average of 5: 13.26
5-9 - 12.30 13.88 13.60 (15.07) (12.04)

Best average of 12: 14.31
2-13 - 12.69 (17.69) 13.26 12.30 13.88 13.60 15.07 (12.04) 16.89 15.99 14.53 14.92*



Spoiler



1. 15.69 D B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 B U B' D R D2 R2 F' D' U2
2. 12.69 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D' L' D' F U' F' U F' R' D2 R'
3. 17.69 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D L U L B R2 D2 F L D' B
4. 13.26 F2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F' L D2 U2 B F' R F' R L
5. 12.30 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 B L' F' D U' B' R B2 U2 B' U2
6. 13.88 R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 D B' F' R' L D' F2 U L' F' R' U2
7. 13.60 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' B F2 R2 L2 U2 R' F2 D L' F
8. 15.07 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 F' U2 B' L D2 U R' D2 L2 D' U
9. 12.04 L2 U L2 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B R' F' R L D' B' U2 R2 L2 U2
10. 16.89 U' F2 D B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U R2 B' R' D2 R' D2 F D B R' U' L
11. 15.99 L2 D U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' B2 R B U2 B2 F' U2 L2 D'
12. 14.53 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' L F R' D2 L B2 L U' R'
13. 14.92 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U' F D2 R' B2 D U2 B' R' U' F' D2
14. 16.39 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L' B L2 U' B' U' F2 R B F
15. 16.91 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R' D2 U2 B' U2 L D U2 L2
16. 16.20 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D U' B' R2 B U2 L U B' R F' L' U
17. 14.27 U' F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U F D U' R2 D2 F' R B L2 D2
18. 16.64 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B L U2 R B U F' L U' R'
19. 13.99 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F R2 L' B' U' B2 R' F' U' F2 U'
20. 13.66 R2 D' U' R2 D L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 L F U R' B' D2 U' R2 F' D' U'
21. 15.69 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L D2 B' L2 D' B R' L2 D2 L'
22. 14.93 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 R B U F2 D B' U F2 U' B2
23. 16.16 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D F' D F' L' D R2 L' U2 L'
24. 15.75 U' R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R B' D F2 U' F' L' D2 B2 R2 U'
25. 13.58 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B L F2 U F' R2 B R D B D2
26. 17.99 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L' D R U' B L' B F R U2
27. 19.06 D R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B' R2 L F' D2 F2 L' D U2 L U'
28. 16.70 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 R B L U B2 U F D F2 U2
29. 18.06 B2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F D2 R B R' L U' R' L2 D2 B' D2
30. 16.73 F2 D R2 D U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' B L' F' L2 U F R L2 U'
31. 15.41 D' F2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' U R2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U'
32. 13.36 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B' R D' U2 F2 R2 L2 B U F' U'
33. 19.68 B2 U L2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L D B' U R F' L' D U2 F2 U2
34. 14.25 R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 B L F' D' R U' F2 D2 R2 U2 F'
35. 14.32 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 U' R U' R F2 L F' L2 B' R L U2
36. 16.96 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' R B R F U' L F2 L2 U R
37. 20.90 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D U L2 B L' D' F R' U L U L B' U2
38. 15.75 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B R' L2 U B2 R' L' D L2 D' U'
39. 15.72 R2 D2 L2 F2 D U F2 D R2 B2 R2 B U R D B2 U' L F R' L2
40. 12.12 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U B' U F U F' U L' U2 R'
41. 15.24 F2 D2 F2 U B2 D U' B2 R2 U2 R' D L U2 B R L F' D' R'
42. 15.74 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L B' R2 B' U' R B2 F' R B2
43. 16.56 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' R' D2 U2 F' U R L' D' L2 B2
44. 14.32 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 L B D L D2 U L2 F U' R
45. 14.88 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 L' F2 R2 L' B' D' U' F' R2 U
46. 16.72 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U' R2 D B2 R U2 B2 F' R' U'
47. 18.13 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U F' R' U B' L2 F' D L' U2 R2 U'
48. 16.47 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 U B L2 F D L' D U2 R' U' F' D'
49. 16.35 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F' L2 U' L B R' U R2 U F' U'
50. 15.96 F2 U' R2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 U B D' R' D2 R2 D' R' L B' U L2



PB's avg's 5 and 12. No skips. The mean of the first 30 cubes was sub-15...


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

Holy **** 4x4 epiphany

58.82, 59.04, 1:01.22, (1:12.20), (53.69) = 59.70 avg5

part of a 1:01.44 avg12 (that I lost the times for because I accidentally refreshed the page >_>)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

57.38, 59.60, (1:10.00), 58.74, (53.02) = 58.58

59.08, 1:06.64, 1:01.54, 57.31, 1:03.30, 59.14, 1:09.19, 57.38, 59.60, (1:10.00), 58.74, (53.02) = 1:01.19

IWANTSUB1AVG12


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> 1:58.01 5x5 solve. PB
> 
> I have only had like 4 sub 2 5x5 solves. This was my first 5x5 solve of the day.


 
your avatar is really sexy.

sub 50 avg5 for 4x4


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 14, 2011)

Got my PB Average of 5 of 23.35 with my PB NL single of 14.45 yesterday! It's on my Youtube channel  Just now I also got my 3rd ever sub-18 solve with a 16.01 PLL skip. My Lucky PB is 13.09 with a LL skip O_O


----------



## emolover (Aug 14, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> your avatar is really sexy.
> 
> sub 50 avg5 for 4x4


 
I cant believe you have not noticed it before.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

Omfg

5x5

1:22.25, 1:31.44, 1:41.76, 1:31.72, 1:25.58 = 1:29.58 avg5 

SUB-1:30  
The 1:22 is a PB by over 4 seconds.

I continued into this, which is still a PB by a few seconds, but contained a few fails...

1:22.25, 1:31.44, 1:41.76, 1:31.72, 1:25.58, 1:42.57, 1:35.46, 1:39.13, 1:33.24, 1:37.17, 1:46.02, 1:45.12 = 1:36.32 avg12


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 14, 2011)

I learned how to blindfold solve a few days ago . My PB so far is 7:34.xy

a solve:


Spoiler



[youtube]gC1zypwuw8w&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 14, 2011)

WOOT! I've officially decided it's my lucky day!

1. I hatched a shiny Pokemon (Yes, I'm a Pokemon nerd)
2. My dad got me a new TV by surprise
3. Something female related (tee hee)
4. My dad agreed to buy me a ZhanChi!
5. I did 25 3x3 solves today, and here are the results!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. 25.47 R F2 L F' B' D2 R2 D F' U2 F D2 R B D R' D F' R2 B R2 B2 R2 L2 U 
2. 27.70 B R U R U' B' R' L' B D F' B2 R' F U D' B' U2 F U2 F' B2 U R2 B' 
3. 27.08 D L U' D2 B2 L' R' F2 B2 L F U2 F U2 D2 L B D2 B' D F' D' R2 U' D' 
4. 24.97 F2 D' R2 B F2 U L' R' U2 R' U' D F' L' B2 U2 D' R U2 D' B2 L' U' F' R' 
5. 28.63 D' F D L D' L U D L2 D F D2 F' D L F' B' L2 U2 B' F U D2 R B2 
6. 24.27 B U2 D R L D L2 B' R2 F' L' B R F D R' D2 F' B' U2 B2 U R B' D' 
7. 23.60 F' R L' B L' B F L' B' R2 D2 B2 R2 L U' R L D' F' U' F B' U L U 
8. 24.17 L2 D2 F L' U F B D R2 F2 R' L U L' D2 F2 L R U' F2 D2 R U2 R' L2 
9. 20.14 L2 F2 D' F' R F2 B L' D2 R' B2 L F R2 D2 U R2 L' B2 F R' B' F L' D' 
10. 27.18 B D2 B U D B2 U2 B' L F' L' U' F L2 R2 F U2 B2 F' D2 F R D' R F2 
11. 22.99 L' F D2 B2 D F L2 R F' D' R' B' D' F L F B2 D2 R L' D' U' L' F2 R2 
12. 27.24 B2 D2 B R L2 B' F U D2 R D2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' R D' F2 U' R U2 D' R' U 
13. 22.92 L' R U D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' L2 U2 D B2 R2 D2 B L' B' D2 L D2 R2 D' 
14. 16.01 D2 U F2 L B U' D F U F2 L2 B' L' F2 L' F L2 R B2 D' L' D2 F' B' U' 
15. 23.24 F2 R' F' U D R' L D U' L' D F' D R' B' D U' R' F' B' U2 F2 R U' L2 
16. 29.56 B D' F' D R' D B' F U2 B2 U D' F U D B2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 L B2 R U' 
17. 25.81 L2 U R D' U R B' F R D L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 B' D' R U' B' R2 B2 
18. 23.87 D2 U' L2 D' F R2 F2 L B R D B F D' B' R2 F D' F' D' F R' B' D U 
19. 23.36 U' F D2 U2 L2 R B' L' B2 L' R D R U R' D' F B D2 L' R' U' R' L' B' 
20. 28.91 D2 B F' U B' L B D' F L' D' R2 B2 F' D2 B' F2 D' L F U2 R' U' R F2 
21. 18.00 B' R2 F' U D2 L D R D R' D L R B' F D F' B' U2 L' F' U2 F2 U2 R' 
22. (15.68) F L2 B' L' U' F' R2 F2 B' R2 B R2 D F' B U' R B2 R2 B2 R L D' B2 U 
23. (29.87) R F' L2 D' U' B' F2 R D F2 R2 L U2 R' U2 R D2 R' B2 R F B2 R D U 
24. 21.97 L U R' L2 U D R' D B2 R' D2 U' R2 F' R F B U' R' B' R' B' U D F 
25. 19.96 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' R L' U2 F' L2 F2 B2 R2 D F D' B' U' R D' R2 U' R D R

-New PB Average Of 5 (The last 5!) = 19.98, my birthyear! (Beats old one by 3.27 seconds)
-New PB Average Of 12 (The last 12! xD) = 23.07 (Beats old one by 2.52 seconds
-New PB Average Of 25 = 24.22 (Beats old one by 3.91 seconds)
-Solves 9, 14, 18, and 21 were PLL skips.
-Solves 4, 6, and 12 were OLL skips!
EDIT:-Not a single solve was above 30! This coming from a guy who normally averages 27!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'd say this whole DAY is an Accomplishment!


----------



## emolover (Aug 14, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> WOOT! 1. I hatched a shiny Pokemon (Yes, I'm a Pokemon nerd)


 
Which pokemon was it? I have Six shinys: Absol, Blazikin, Smergal, Lunitone, Sunrock, and the other I cant quite think of right now because I havent played Pearl in like a year.

______________________________


Big cube PB's!!!

6x6: 4:28.43 
4:37.69, 4:14.09, 4:33.50, 4:39.89, 3:56.94
7x7: 6:42.96
7:06.44, 6:38.19, 6:14.12, 6:46.09, 6:44.59


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 14, 2011)

4x4
number of times: 100/100
best time: 46.56 - Solve 15
worst time: 1:09.16

best avg5: 53.57 (σ = 1.56) - Solves 69 to 73
best avg12: 57.31 (σ = 3.90) - Solves 50 to 61

Session mean: 59.75
Times:


Spoiler



1. 1:05.13 U2 B2 Uw' R' U' Fw B' D F2 Rw B' Uw' U R L2 F R2 F2 Rw U Rw' Uw R' D Uw2 Fw2 R2 L Uw' Fw2 D2 L2 Rw Uw' D' U' F' R2 L2 U
2. 57.43 D2 Fw2 L Rw B' Fw' U' F2 B D2 U' F L2 U2 R D' L' R' Uw2 Rw F2 Rw' R2 L' B Uw' F2 R2 Uw F' L' Rw Uw' L2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw B Fw'
3. 59.13 B L2 Rw D' Rw' L Fw2 B U' Fw2 F B2 Rw' Uw B' Uw F2 Fw' U Fw' R' Rw' U' B' F2 D' Fw R Rw2 F' U' Rw B Rw' F D Fw2 L2 D2 Fw'
4. 1:09.16 U2 L Rw' Fw2 L2 U2 Rw F2 Fw D' F Rw' D' U Uw2 R L2 D Uw' B2 D L D' Rw D' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 R' F L' Uw Fw2 L F2 D' B F2
5. 1:01.47 Rw Uw2 B2 Uw D B' U2 R' L' Fw Uw' L F' Rw' B L B2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw Uw' B Rw' Fw' L2 R U L2 U2 L Rw' B L D' Fw B Rw' Uw R2
6. 56.11 Uw2 Rw2 R B' D' Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 R L' F2 Rw2 F' Fw2 R' L' U' B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' U B D' U2 F' Rw' Fw2 R Fw' Uw2 U' B' R2 U L Fw' U Rw
7. 58.78 B' Uw U R Fw2 B F' U Uw2 D R2 D2 Fw2 Uw' B2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw U2 R' D2 B Fw2 L' Fw' F' L R2 B F' R2 L Fw L U B2 Uw'
8. 52.37 L Rw2 U2 L U Fw' R2 F' L2 B U' B' U B U D' L Rw' Uw' Fw2 B' U' Fw2 R2 Fw2 B' D Uw2 Fw2 L' D R2 Fw L2 R' Uw L2 D' B R'
9. 55.86 Fw' B2 R U2 R B' L' R' U R' F L2 Rw2 Fw' D' R Rw B2 Fw' L2 D2 R' D' Fw' R L Uw2 L D Fw' F' B2 R Fw Uw D R2 U R2 B2
10. 1:01.22 L2 Rw2 R' D2 Rw' Uw' Rw R Fw2 U2 R' Rw2 F2 U D Fw2 B' F Rw D2 B' D2 B Uw B2 L' B2 Rw Uw' L U L2 F L' D2 F Fw' Uw F' B2
11. 1:04.37 U' L' U' R' L' Uw2 L' D2 Fw F2 L Uw2 D2 F' L2 D2 L' Rw F' R B2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw B' D' L2 F' Fw2 Uw' R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 Uw' R' Fw D2
12. 1:06.28 U Rw L R2 D' Fw L' Rw2 U2 Rw Fw2 Uw L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 Uw' Rw U' B2 D2 Fw' B Rw Uw' F B2 L F' B Fw2 L' Fw2 F Rw' D2 R
13. 52.90 U2 Fw Rw L' D' Uw2 L2 D2 B' F' D' B' F' R U' B R' Rw' Uw' B' R' Uw' Fw Uw Fw Rw' D' F B Uw' D R D2 R2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw Rw2 R'
14. 57.87 D2 Rw D Rw U' Uw' L Uw2 D2 L2 B' U' Rw' U' R' B D' B' R' B' Fw' F Rw' Uw2 D' F Fw L U2 F2 D L F' L2 U L' B F' Uw2 B2
15. 46.56 F' U' R' L F' L2 F' D' Fw2 R' Fw' L' R B2 L F' D' Uw' R2 F B' Uw' F2 D' B2 F' Uw' B' Rw R L B' Fw' D F' Uw L U' Uw B2
16. 1:00.14 D2 Rw' U' Fw' B' Rw2 B' Fw Rw2 B2 U' B' U Rw D' Fw B L' D2 R2 Rw2 F' L2 U2 Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 L' F' D U' B2 Fw' Rw2 U L B Fw'
17. 1:07.84 R2 Fw2 Uw2 U D' Fw' U' D2 Uw' Rw Uw Rw F U R2 B Uw2 B' F Fw2 D' L' F' U2 L2 U' F2 L R' Rw B' Uw B' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 B Uw
18. 1:08.26 Uw L2 F Uw2 D2 L2 R2 Rw2 Fw' D2 B' Fw U2 L U' Rw' B' L2 Fw F2 Uw F2 B2 U2 L' U' B' U Fw Uw' U L' Rw B L2 R Uw2 F B U'
19. 1:06.61 L2 U2 Fw B Uw2 L' D Fw' Rw R2 Fw L' R' Rw F' Uw Fw Uw' D Fw' L' Uw2 F2 D B L2 F' R D' B2 Rw R' Fw2 R2 B D2 F2 L' R2 U
20. 56.42 Uw F2 L R' B' R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw L2 B2 D2 U2 Fw2 Uw' U L2 Fw2 D2 R' L' B' F2 Uw' F B' U2 Fw Rw' Uw' R' Uw' L2 R' Uw2 Rw' F Fw R' F2
21. 1:05.98 R2 Rw' D F2 B' Fw U B' D' Fw2 Rw' F' Rw2 F' B D' L F B U2 Uw' B' D' L2 F Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw B' R2 Uw2 L U Fw' B2 L2 D'
22. 1:06.77 F D U2 R' Uw2 L' Fw2 R Uw' D2 R2 B F R2 D Fw2 R Fw' B Rw2 D2 L2 Uw B F2 R D' F2 D' Rw' U R Fw D' L B Fw U' Uw R
23. 50.39 D2 B F2 D U F B2 L' D' R2 D' Fw2 Uw' F' Rw2 Uw L2 F2 Uw2 B' R' Fw2 R' Rw D Fw2 D Fw D Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 L' R B2 U Fw' R Fw'
24. 1:00.79 F' R Fw2 Rw Fw' B Rw2 Fw L' F' R' Fw2 F U' B' L B2 Uw F' Fw2 R' Rw' L' B' R' B2 U' F Fw2 Rw' Uw' Fw B2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' U
25. 1:02.11 Fw F2 Uw L' Rw Uw2 D2 F D' R' Fw' Uw L' D Fw2 L' F' Uw' F Fw U' Uw F L R Rw' B Fw' D2 Uw B2 L2 F2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U B2 R2 Rw2
26. 59.76 Uw Fw D' L' R F2 B' Rw' Uw B L' Rw F Rw2 U2 R' Fw' F Uw L' Uw' R' U L Uw2 F Rw2 D F Uw2 F' U2 F D Rw' B2 Uw' U B' Rw'
27. 1:06.02 Fw' U2 Fw D' B' Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw2 D U2 L R' Fw2 U Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U D2 Uw F2 Uw U R' Fw R' B2 L' B' L' Rw2 D' R Uw' Fw U2 D Fw
28. 59.06 L2 U2 L2 Uw' L2 U2 Rw F Uw2 D2 B2 Rw' U Rw U2 D B2 Rw B2 Fw' F' Uw L B2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L' Fw R Uw' R2 U Uw L' F' Fw R2 D2
29. 57.23 B R Rw' Uw R' U F2 Fw L U2 D' F R L2 Fw' D' Fw2 L2 R' B D2 Uw' B R2 Uw' F' U Rw' D' B' D2 F2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw L Fw2 U
30. 55.26 Rw' Fw' L Rw' R' Fw U2 B Rw' F Uw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Uw' F2 Uw2 L U R B2 Uw2 L' Uw U F Rw B R L U' Rw U Rw2 L2 U' B' Fw Rw Uw2
31. 57.93 Rw2 U D2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 F2 R B' Rw2 D U L U2 D' L' U2 Rw Uw' L2 D' Fw2 B2 D' Uw' B2 U2 F D B2 R B Uw U' F2 B2 D2 L R B2
32. 1:01.46 Fw2 F2 B2 Rw Uw Fw' D2 Fw' U Fw' Uw2 Rw2 L' R' Fw Rw2 D' U' Fw2 B R Rw B' U D Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw' R2 U2 F Uw Rw2 U L' B2 R2 L Uw2
33. 48.01 U2 B2 Fw Uw' B Uw B' D R Fw R D2 R2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 D' U R L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw R U' D' L' Uw' F2 U L F D' L
34. 1:07.43 Rw' F2 L' F2 L2 R2 Rw U Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw' R2 B D2 U' F R2 L D Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 D Rw' Uw' R F2 R B2 Uw U' B Fw D2 Uw B R' Uw
35. 1:05.76 U Fw2 L D2 L' U Uw2 F D' R U2 Rw B2 R' B F2 Uw2 U2 D' Rw L' D2 R2 Uw2 L Rw R2 F2 Rw' Fw2 B' R B2 D2 F' L' F2 Fw2 Uw B
36. 1:02.97 U' L2 Uw L2 Fw' F2 Uw Fw' Rw' B D2 F R D L B2 U F2 U' Rw' F2 L2 Fw2 Rw B2 U L2 Rw Fw2 D B2 U Rw2 B' R U' Uw B2 L' F
37. 53.94 R2 U2 L U Rw' F' Rw U' Uw' F' R2 F' Uw' Fw2 L Uw' U Fw U B' Rw' R' D2 F' L2 F Fw' D Uw' U2 Rw B' U' Fw' U Rw' D Rw Uw2 Fw
38. 57.81 B' U2 L' Uw2 D2 U' L Rw2 R U R2 L' D2 Rw Fw Uw F' R' U2 R Rw2 F2 U' B2 Fw' F' U' B Rw F2 R2 F2 R Uw F U' F2 Rw2 D' Rw2
39. 55.70 L Rw2 D Rw' B' F' L2 D F' Rw2 U2 Rw2 B' F' U2 Rw F' Rw2 B2 Rw R' F D L' R' F Uw2 D' R2 Rw' B L R2 F2 D' B' F Uw' L' Fw2
40. 1:02.39 B' U' D2 Rw2 L Uw U F2 B Rw' F' U B' U D F' Uw2 R' F2 D2 R2 Fw2 Rw' U' D2 F L Uw Rw' Uw Fw U Uw D2 L2 Uw2 Fw L2 Uw2 L2
41. 55.02 Uw' Fw L' B2 R' Uw L' U' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' F Fw2 D2 R B Fw2 Rw2 L' F' R F D R U D2 B' Rw' B' R' Fw D2 Uw2 Fw U F' Fw' U'
42. 56.83 B Fw2 Rw' R B Rw2 L F Rw L F U B' Rw Fw' F U2 F' Rw2 F2 B2 D2 Rw' L' R' U2 R U Uw Rw2 D' L U R' U L2 Fw' L R Rw2
43. 1:01.88 L F2 B' Uw Fw2 L F' Uw2 B' Uw' L R' B2 F2 Fw L2 Rw' Uw' Rw' L2 Uw L Uw2 D2 F Fw' Uw D2 R' F' B D' Fw' L' R2 F' D' B2 Rw2 U'
44. 1:01.32 Uw' U' Fw2 F' Rw' L2 D2 L2 U' R' Fw B Uw Fw2 B' R F' L' D2 L2 F' B R' L' B2 L' U Fw' B2 L2 U' Rw' L U' D B' D' Uw2 F2 D
45. 55.87 Uw B2 D2 Fw L U F' D2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw' R' Fw' D U' Rw2 D' R2 D2 Rw' D' U Rw2 B' U F' R2 Fw2 D' B' F2 L Fw2 D' Fw2 U' Fw' Rw' L'
46. 1:03.25 B Fw2 Uw2 D B' Fw' Rw2 D2 F B' Rw2 B2 F Fw R2 U' D Uw2 F2 B' U Uw' Rw B' D' B F2 Fw' Rw2 L Uw2 U' L Fw' Rw R2 F U2 Fw2 U'
47. 57.22 Fw' D2 B U F2 L Rw2 D U' Rw2 U2 Uw L' F2 Rw' L' F' R2 L2 Rw Fw' D2 R' Rw Fw2 Uw Fw2 B' R Uw2 L U' B' R' U B R2 F' B2 L2
48. 1:05.56 B R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 L' R2 Rw Uw R U2 Rw L Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' Rw' U F2 Fw2 U2 B2 F Uw' L2 F' B Fw D' L' F' B2 U' L D' U2 R B' Uw2
49. 58.13 L Rw R D2 U2 L' U Uw B R B L U2 Fw F D2 Uw' B' F' Uw B D2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw F' L D2 L' F2 L2 Rw F' Uw' L F2 D2 Uw'
50. 52.18 D2 Uw2 U R' Rw B' Rw R2 Fw' Uw2 U' F' U' F' D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw' U2 Rw2 F B D2 L Fw2 Rw Fw' B2 F2 L2 Uw' L' Rw' U' D2 Fw U2 Uw
51. 52.41 B2 Fw' L D B' Fw2 D' Fw' R F' Uw' R' F' D2 Fw Uw F' U F B U' F2 R' U D' L' R' B' F R2 Fw2 F' B' Uw D Fw2 B F2 D Rw
52. 1:03.45 F2 Fw' B' L B Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw B' Fw R' U' L' Uw R2 F2 Rw B2 Rw2 D2 F' B' Fw R2 L2 Uw2 U' Fw2 L' D2 U' Fw R' Rw' L' Uw' Fw' U2 F'
53. 51.44 R2 U2 F2 Rw Fw2 Rw' U D' F' Rw' D2 F Uw Rw U' B' F Fw2 D2 Uw2 U R L Uw2 Rw' B2 U' F' Fw Rw' B2 F' Fw R2 L B F' Uw' L B
54. 1:00.48 R' Rw U' D2 R' D2 F' Rw L2 Fw2 D L Fw L2 Rw U' D F U' Uw2 R D' B Fw2 U2 Uw Rw D' Uw Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw2 F' U' F2 U R U2
55. 1:00.69 R2 F U2 L2 R2 U' B Uw L D2 Rw2 F B D2 U B' D2 Uw Rw D2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' R2 Fw' L Fw' D' F Fw R Rw2 Fw2 R' F L F2 D'
56. 57.87 D2 Fw D' R2 Fw' F D' L' Fw2 D L D2 F D Uw F2 U B' Fw2 F' Uw2 D' R Rw' F' R D' Rw F R F' Uw Rw2 Fw F' Uw R' Fw2 F' Rw2
57. 1:04.17 L2 Uw' Fw R2 D' F B L R U2 Fw U2 B' L2 D Fw' Uw2 U2 L U2 Uw2 L2 D Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw' L' R Rw2 D F2 Rw R2 B' D2 B2 Uw' F' Rw
58. 1:00.17 U Rw' Uw2 B' F2 R' U' L2 F Uw2 L R U R' Uw L' F D2 Rw' U' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw F' Uw2 F2 Uw2 B2 L' B' F2 D' U Fw2 L' Fw D L
59. 57.14 U B2 Rw D' R Fw' B' Uw' L' R' Fw' U2 Fw' Rw L' Fw D' F2 R2 Fw' F2 L2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw' U Fw2 R2 U2 Uw Rw' L Uw L' F' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2
60. 55.22 Uw U2 R Fw' D' L D Uw' B' L' Rw' F Uw' D2 Rw R2 F' B' D' R' Uw' R' L2 Fw2 D Fw2 D2 Uw' B Uw2 Fw' R' L' D' Rw' Fw' L2 U R Uw2
61. 53.46 Uw' F' U L2 U2 B2 Uw Rw2 L2 F' Fw D' Fw Rw2 L' F' Uw2 Rw U B' D' B Fw Uw2 B D2 R2 L' D' L' B2 Uw2 F2 L' Rw2 U D2 B' F Rw'
62. 55.38 R' L U2 F2 Uw F L F' R2 D2 U L2 R' D2 R Rw D' U' F2 Uw2 U B2 Fw' Rw Uw' R' F Uw B2 Rw2 Uw2 R D' U2 R2 D' Fw2 B Uw2 Fw'
63. 1:07.17 R' B L R F U' Rw2 Fw D2 Fw' B2 Uw R D' F' U' Uw2 Rw2 U F2 L U2 F' Uw2 D' R2 F' Fw D2 Uw B2 Rw L' Fw D' Fw Uw' Fw' D2 R'
64. 55.19 Fw Rw' F' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' B L2 F' B' D2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw2 L2 B2 F2 U2 Uw' F D R Fw2 R' D' Rw U2 R D' Uw F B R' L' Fw2 U2 Fw D'
65. 1:08.34 F2 Fw' U2 B2 F2 Uw' F' R F Rw' Fw Uw' B2 F2 R2 D Fw F' B D2 Rw L2 B' D' R2 U' L Uw2 F' Uw' Rw2 U D R2 F L2 R' D2 L2 U2
66. 58.84 Fw R F Rw U2 Uw2 F D2 Fw Uw L2 B' Rw D2 Rw' Uw' Rw R' U B' Rw U2 B U2 L Fw' L' F' U' L' Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' L R' Fw2 L D2 Uw2
67. 1:01.00 B R Fw' D L Fw U B2 Uw B2 U' Rw2 Uw' R2 Rw Fw Uw2 F' Uw R' Rw D U2 R' B Uw2 Rw B' U' Fw2 B Uw' U' D' B2 L' F' Uw' D' R'
68. 1:06.28 Fw R' B Fw' Uw2 U B F R L2 U Uw B' F2 Rw B2 Uw U' D2 R2 Uw' R2 B2 Uw' Fw2 D2 R U2 D2 B2 Fw Rw D2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' F' B2 L2 Rw2
69. 52.93 B2 L' F' Uw' R2 Fw Rw2 Uw L Rw D2 R' Rw' B2 U' D' Rw L2 D R' D2 L' Fw2 U Rw2 R L B2 D F' D2 F' Rw2 Fw F2 Uw2 D' L U' D'
70. 55.34 R D' L U' Rw2 F2 B2 U B' D B2 D R2 B2 Rw' D' R U' Rw R2 L Uw2 D R2 U2 Uw' L2 Fw2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B R2 B2 U2 Rw2 F Rw
71. 52.43 L' B2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 F2 R2 Rw' D' R' Fw B' Rw2 L F' Uw' D U' Fw U Rw' Uw2 F' Uw2 F2 Fw2 D' F2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 Fw2 B2 L Uw2 D F2
72. 1:08.42 L Rw' R U2 F2 Rw D2 U2 Fw2 L2 D R' Rw Uw2 R' L' D B D' L2 U2 Uw' Fw' R D R Rw Fw' U Rw F2 Uw2 L2 Rw U L2 F' Uw2 R L2
73. 50.90 Uw2 Fw' D2 U' Fw' Uw2 F' Fw2 Rw Fw2 U' Uw B2 Fw U2 Uw' Fw' R2 U' Uw' L2 B2 U2 Rw' B' Fw2 F' L2 Rw Fw2 Uw R' F U2 Rw Uw2 L' D U' Uw2
74. 1:03.39 Rw L' U' Fw2 B' L' R' D Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 F' U' L D' Rw L Fw' B2 D U B' Rw' B2 U' Fw B D Uw Rw' D' Rw L F' Fw2 U B2 Rw2 D2
75. 1:01.01 L U' Uw R' D' Uw' L F' L' Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw B R2 L Rw' D' R D L' R' Fw D2 B' F2 Uw' Rw B' L U2 F Uw2 Fw U2 Fw2 D' L' Rw' U2
76. 1:00.17 Rw2 R D' L' F' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 L' D2 R' U Rw' Uw R2 U2 R' Rw' B2 Uw' R2 F2 L' Rw' Uw Rw U' L' Fw' B2 D' L' R' Uw2 R' D L' Uw2 F
77. 55.86 Rw2 U D L2 D2 Fw B Uw' D F' Fw U2 D Uw2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 D Uw' U R D F' Fw2 L' U' F2 U2 F Fw B2 Uw2 R2 D' L Rw D2
78. 1:05.81 U L2 R Rw' B U' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw' Fw L' Rw' B2 D' F' L' F' Uw2 L2 R F' Uw' F2 U' F' Rw2 Uw2 R2 L2 B' F' Fw U2 F' Rw
79. 1:06.46 L D B D' R F L2 R F' L D Rw2 R' D' Rw B2 R D' B' Fw' D2 L' F L B' Rw2 R' L2 Uw Rw B' Rw U' L2 D2 F Fw2 R Fw Uw
80. 1:03.93 F2 L R' U2 L' D F2 R2 B2 Fw' Uw' L2 D2 Rw2 R B' Uw2 L' R2 Rw2 F U2 L Fw' R F2 R F2 Fw2 D' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U' R L2 F' Fw' R' U'
81. 57.72 D' B2 Uw U' D2 R' Uw' Rw2 D' F2 U' Fw' B D' F' Rw2 L2 B L' D2 R2 Fw' Uw2 D2 B2 U D2 F2 U F L2 F' L U B F Fw Rw L2 U
82. 54.45 F' L Fw2 L' Uw' Rw D B2 U' R Rw2 B' L' D2 L' R' B2 Rw R D Fw B' D' B' F Fw L2 F2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 B2 F D2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' U L U2
83. 56.83 U' B' Fw' Rw B' R' L2 B Fw' R Uw' L Rw' F' B L Fw' D' L2 F' D R' D2 B Rw2 L2 Fw' L2 B U Uw' B' Uw' L' F2 Uw Fw D' Rw2 D2
84. 1:00.55 B' U' F2 D' F Rw2 L' F2 D' Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw D R2 U' Uw B' L U2 B L2 Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw' F U' F2 Uw' R2 U R F U2 F' D' Rw2 U' D
85. 59.95 B' Uw2 L Uw' B U2 Uw B D' Fw' L' R' D' Fw U' B2 Fw2 R2 D L2 F2 B L' D F2 U' Uw2 D2 F U F' D' Rw Uw' F' Fw' D2 B' Uw' R'
86. 1:04.36 B U R Rw' L Uw' R' Fw' U D2 Rw2 F2 D' B2 D2 R Rw2 Fw' R2 F Fw' Rw' B' L2 Uw' B2 D F D2 Uw' B2 L' Uw' R Rw L' B Uw' F' Uw'
87. 56.38 D2 Rw2 U' D Fw R' Uw2 F2 U' L' Fw F Uw Fw L' D2 Uw L2 B' Rw' D2 L Fw Rw2 Fw2 U2 B' D U' F' R B2 Fw2 R' Fw' D B2 D' B' F2
88. 50.96 Rw U2 F' D' B2 R2 D' Uw L2 U' B2 F L2 R' Uw2 D L2 Rw Fw F2 L Rw2 R B2 Uw D Fw' B Uw2 Fw L2 D' B R' Rw B L' Fw' Uw' Fw2
89. 1:04.97 Fw U Uw' L Rw' Uw Fw2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 Rw' F2 R Uw' B Uw2 Fw' L U' D L R2 U Fw U' F' D B U2 F Uw B2 L B2 L' B2 L Rw
90. 1:02.64 B' L' R F R' U' B L' U' R Uw2 U' D' B' F2 U R L2 U2 B2 L' Fw U2 Fw2 R2 F Fw2 Uw L' D R F' Fw U' Uw F B Uw2 L' Uw'
91. 1:06.83 U2 Fw' L' Uw F' Rw' Uw' Fw R2 Rw F U2 Fw B F Rw2 R2 Fw L2 R2 F' L' R' U L' R Rw Fw' D2 U2 Uw2 R' L2 D' Rw' Fw R2 Rw Fw' L'
92. 1:02.37 B' Rw' D2 L2 B' Fw R2 Uw2 B' Rw' U2 B2 D Fw2 Rw' L Fw F2 B2 Rw R2 L2 U' Rw D' F2 Fw2 L Uw F2 U' Rw D U' R U Uw Fw' F Rw'
93. 1:01.17 L' F' B' Fw L U Fw2 Uw' L2 B D2 L' B' Rw U L2 B' Uw2 B F Fw' Rw' R' Fw' F' U' L Uw L' Uw B Fw' R' U' Uw' L2 Rw' B' Rw B'
94. 1:01.18 Rw B Uw2 F' Uw2 R Uw2 R2 B R2 L' D' R2 F B' L' R' U' Uw' Fw2 R2 B F L Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 F2 U' Uw Fw' B' U' B2 F2 U' L B2
95. 54.20 U' Fw' D Rw2 U2 B R Uw2 Fw' U2 D' R' U' R2 D Uw F2 U' Uw' R Fw F' U2 F R Fw' D2 Uw U Fw F' B Rw2 L2 D Uw U B2 Uw R'
96. 1:00.41 B2 Fw U' B' Fw' U2 Rw U2 L' B' F' Fw U2 B' F' R F R' Rw' L' B F Fw2 L F' U2 Fw D' Uw' U' L' U2 Fw Uw' U2 Fw D' Uw2 L' Fw2
97. 1:03.25 Rw' Fw' D B' Rw' F B' Rw' B2 R2 Rw2 B' Rw' D2 R' F' D' R F2 B2 D Rw' Uw' R2 F2 Fw B L' Rw' F2 Fw B D2 Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 U F' Fw
98. 1:07.04 B' U Uw2 Fw D L' D F2 L' B' Fw' Rw D B L Uw' D' Rw D2 Uw R2 Rw' F2 D' Uw R' Uw2 F2 Uw R F Uw B2 L' Rw U Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw2
99. 57.38 Uw' Fw D2 U2 Uw' R' L' Fw F' Uw Fw2 F B' Rw' F' Uw2 Rw D2 Fw Uw2 R' B2 U2 D2 F U2 Fw L' Fw' L' D' R' F2 U B' F Uw L2 B2 L
100. 59.60 L' D2 F B2 D2 F2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U' F' R2 Uw U Rw' F2 L F' L2 U Rw' F' B' U' Rw2 Fw B' R' Rw2 B2 U Uw' B' R2 Uw' B Fw' Rw2


Breakdown of Times:


Spoiler



2 sub50's
3 50's
1 51
6 52's
2 53's
2 54's
10 55's
5 56's
10 57's
3 58's
5 59's
---------------
49 sub1:00's
---------------
8 1:00's
9 1:01's
5 1:02's
5 1:03's
4 1:04's
5 1:05's
7 1:06's
4 1:07's
3 1:08's
1 1:09
---------------
51 sup1:00's
---------------
Ugh, need to work on that distribution...


No PBs, but this was the first time I have done a 4x4 average of 100.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2011)

emolover said:


> Which pokemon was it? I have Six shinys: Absol, Blazikin, Smergal, Lunitone, Sunrock, and the other I cant quite think of right now because I havent played Pearl in like a year.


 
Eugh, I've never had a shiny. I've played compulsively since RBY, although I did get the Pokérus on Black recently. (It's Solrock btw )


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have two Golbat and one Seviper shiny.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 14, 2011)

OH avg5. The average itself isn't so notable, but the two sub20s in a row are. Also, these were my first 5 solves for warmup for the second round of OH at USNATS.

Average of 5: 23.99
1. (19.02) U' D R' F' B2 U2 B' R F2 U' F2 D2 F' L F R' F' R U2 R' L' D2 R' L B' 
2. 19.71 R2 F' D2 L' B' D' B2 F2 L2 D' F D U' B R2 D B D U F2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 
3. 28.61 R2 D' L2 F2 B U2 D2 L2 D' L2 D2 U L' D U' L U R2 U2 R D' B' L F2 R2 
4. (30.27) D U2 R' D' U L F D2 F B' R' B' D F L U' L2 R' F' U R D' F R D 
5. 23.65 F' D' R U D' R' B F' L2 B F R' L' D L2 R B2 U D B' U2 L F2 U2 R


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 14, 2011)

New NL PB of 17.61, and new PBs in Avg of 5 and 12 (22.42 and 24.63, respectively).


----------



## Jostle (Aug 14, 2011)

(16.43), 18.98, 18.36, 17.84, 20.58, 19.77+, 16.64, (21.21), 20.11, 19.34, 17.87, 19.24 = 18.87
Last pb was 20.77 
Yay sub20


----------



## Escher (Aug 14, 2011)

emolover said:


> Which pokemon was it? I have Six shinys: Absol, Blazikin, Smergal, Lunitone, Sunrock, and the other I cant quite think of right now because I havent played Pearl in like a year.


 
Proof please. Unless you restarted your game 2000+ times in a row for Blaziken.

LOLOLOL GAMESHARK/PKMDS


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2011)

If you hatch eggs with the Masuda method, then the odds of a shiny are about 1/2000. My mate's already done this for a shiny Charmander, Zorua and Horsea, as well as soft-resetting for a shiny Drifloon.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got my first sub1 with 4x4x4: 58.85 

The Average was 1:08.51 (also PB)


----------



## Escher (Aug 14, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> If you hatch eggs with the Masuda method, then the odds of a shiny are about 1/2000. My mate's already done this for a shiny Charmander, Zorua and Horsea, as well as soft-resetting for a shiny Drifloon.


 
Pshh, the only shinys worth having are those encountered in the wild (obv not including Legendary pokemon)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

4x4

1:00.98, 56.39, 54.30, 1:03.82, 1:02.97, 59.60, (1:11.96), 1:02.90, (51.30), 58.62, 1:03.83, 1:03.98 = 1:00.74

GARR I WANT SUB-1


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2011)

Best average of 5: 39.85

38.91 (44.40) (38.40) 40.23 40.40

Finally! *weeps tears of joy*


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice sq1 average. obv 4x4


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Best average of 5: 39.85
> 
> 38.91 (44.40) (38.40) 40.23 40.40
> 
> Finally! *weeps tears of joy*


 
*weeps tears of I'm never going to be as good as Robert Yau*


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Statistics for 08-14-2011 14:32:52

Average: 15.05
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 11.80
Worst Time: 17.05
Individual Times:
1.	15.45	B D2 B F' R F2 L' R' B' F R' D2 L' D R U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L R D' B' U
2.	(17.05)	B F2 U L' R2 D' U L2 R2 B F' L R' B2 L2 R' B' L2 B D2 R F D B L
3.	14.61	L D U2 B' F2 R F' D L' B' F2 U2 R2 U' F R D' U B L B F D' B' F2
4.	12.07	R2 U B U2 F2 U2 L' R D' U' L2 B' D2 B U2 B' F2 R2 B2 F' L' B F' U' R
5.	13.58	D2 U' B' U R U2 B D2 L' R' B2 U' L R' D' U R2 D' L' R2 D2 B F2 L D
6.	16.76	L' F' D2 F' L2 B F L U2 R' B U2 L B' F' D R F U F2 D2 L' B2 F' U2
7.	16.59	B L' R' D' L2 R' B' F2 R' D' F' R2 B' L' U R B' F R' F2 L U2 B F' U'
8.	(11.80)	D R2 U' R D' B R2 B2 D' L2 R' D2 F L R' D' F L2 R' F' R D' L D2 R'
9.	15.05	U' F2 U' R D' B2 R D2 B' F2 D2 B D U2 R B' D' L2 R B' D F R' F D
10.	14.69	D U' L B R' D' R2 B2 F' U' L' R' F L R' D' U' L' B' F2 D L' D2 R' D2
11.	15.39	U2 L' B2 F' D2 U R' U' R' B L' B2 L' D B F' R' B2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U'
12.	16.32	B2 D' U L2 R' B2 F' L' R' U' B D U L' R B2 F R2 B' U' L R B F U

:3 PB avg12. 3x3.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 14, 2011)

6.28 

B D2 R2 B D' R L2 B2 D B' D' L' U' R2 D2 B2 D' R2 L U' L2 B R B' R2 

z'D2U'x'UM2'U'x
UM'UR'Ur'
U'RU2RDR'U2RD'R2
UM2'U'M'U'M'
M'U2MU

the second block just fell into place


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 15, 2011)

OMFG I am so fast lol wtf is this.

MY Guhong was slowing me down using that crappy lubix. I used my friends CRC lube thing and My Average of 5 is now 00:23.57 And just yesterday my average of 5 was sub 40 because I haven't been practicing. Dang I think thats all this time I have been training my look ahead or something because my TPS used to be garbage on my Guhong!!! Now I can turn so fast like wtf omfg!

5:	00:21.94	x
4:	00:19.73	x
3:	00:31.77	x
2:	00:21.28	x
1:	00:23.12	x

00:23.57


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> My Average of 5 is now 00:23.57 And just yesterday my average of 5 was sub 40 because I haven't been practicing.


 
so it wasnt today?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 15, 2011)

All official:
2x2: 2.51 (not official PB) great though, since my worst time was 2.81 :3 also 2nd place US Nationals.
3x3: 10.88 average. (with a 9.19 single not comp PB)
3BLD: 2:24.xx success. Had 2 really fast solves, but both DNF'd stupidly
OH: 16.96 single
Pyraminx: 4.xx single
5x5: 1:53.xx average


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 15, 2011)

00:24.26 AVVERAGE OF 12


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> Which pokemon was it? I have Six shinys: Absol, Blazikin, Smergal, Lunitone, Sunrock, and the other I cant quite think of right now because I havent played Pearl in like a year.


 

Riolu 

I currently have Beldum, Riolu, Venipede, Wingull, Makuhita, Rayquaza (my cousin gave it to me, he didnt like the color xD), and Bulbasaur.

I'm in a shiny-hunting team with some friends! Once we get them all cloned we'll have all mentioned above plus Munna, Ralts, Magnemite, and 4 others I can't think of >.>

Pretty intense, don't you think?


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 15, 2011)

Another 4x4 average of 100 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 47.55 - Solve 22
worst time: 1:10.82

best avg5: 54.75 (σ = 3.11) - Solves 25 to 29
best avg12: 56.32 (σ = 2.72) - Solves 88 to 99

Session mean: 58.27 (better than yesterday's by 1.48 seconds)
Times:


Spoiler



1. 51.35 L2 U2 R2 U' R B Uw Rw2 R' D Fw2 L Rw' B2 U D2 Rw' U' D Rw' Uw' U' Rw2 F2 Fw2 B R' Uw' R' D Rw2 D B' Fw2 R2 Uw' F' R2 B' R
2. 1:04.54 U Fw F U Uw' Rw Uw Rw D' F' Uw L2 D' F2 L2 R' Uw' Fw' F2 L Fw2 Uw2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D Uw Fw D F' R' Rw' B F' Fw Rw2 L'
3. 54.75 R Uw2 L F' Rw2 U' D Uw2 L R' Fw2 R' Fw' L F2 Uw2 B2 R2 Fw2 L2 U' L2 Uw' Fw' R Fw2 D' Uw2 U Rw B' F' D2 L2 U' L2 Rw' F Uw U2
4. 57.91 Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 F2 D2 Rw' L Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw Rw' B2 D' U Uw Fw F Uw' Fw2 L2 B2 F2 U2 Uw2 F2 R2 D2 R' Uw F L2 F2 Uw2 B' U F D U
5. 55.61 U2 F Fw2 L' R Rw U D Fw Uw R' D2 Fw' Uw' R' Fw2 B U Uw Fw Uw U2 B2 U Rw Fw2 U2 B2 R2 F B Fw' Uw Fw D Rw' Fw L' Rw Fw
6. 1:10.82 R2 Rw Fw2 U Uw' Rw2 F' D Uw2 F' R2 L Rw Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 D2 B2 U2 Uw' Rw2 F' Uw' B Fw2 F' D2 B' R2 D Uw2 F' U B2 L D' B' F' U2
7. 50.98 U B2 U L F' R U2 D Rw Fw2 U2 F R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw B2 F2 Rw Uw Rw' Uw' F2 D2 F' Uw Fw B' Uw' F' B L D F Uw2 U' D Fw2 Uw2
8. 56.21 F U' B' R' Rw' D' Fw L' F Uw F' Rw Fw' Rw' Uw Fw2 Rw D' Fw Rw2 R2 L B2 Fw L B2 Uw' L' R' B' Uw2 R' U B Rw' U Rw' Uw' Rw2 F'
9. 55.93 U2 F D U' Uw2 Fw Uw' F D L2 R' B R U D2 L2 U R' F2 D' Fw' Uw2 R2 F' R' Fw Uw U F L R2 D' L2 U F Fw2 U2 Uw' F B'
10. 54.30 F' D2 U R B L' Rw2 D' F R Fw' F' L Fw' R B' R2 F' Fw2 R2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw R Fw2 Uw' F' R2 D F U' L' Rw R Uw2 L' U B2 L2
11. 56.83 F' L Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw' F2 U' Rw Fw2 D' F' U' Fw' U2 R2 L2 Uw2 F2 U B' D2 Fw' D U' Uw' B U' F2 L U B F Rw' B' L B' D' B' F'
12. 56.85 R2 Uw' D Fw F U F' Fw2 L2 Uw U2 Rw2 D' U B' Uw2 L' U' F2 R L' F L Uw' D' U' L' F Rw2 R D2 L D2 Rw2 U R2 Fw2 B U' R2
13. 1:04.06 L U D2 Rw' L2 R2 Uw2 F' Uw D' Rw2 F U' F2 B2 Uw' D2 Rw' B' L' Fw B U' Fw' B U2 D2 R' Rw B' Fw' F' R' U' Fw L R U L2 D2
14. 59.93 U' L Rw2 F Rw' R F2 Fw L B R2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 R' F Rw2 R B' Fw F U' D' B' Fw' L' R' Rw' Fw' B' Uw D2 L' Rw' Fw' R' L B Rw
15. 1:03.05 B Rw2 R' B' F U2 B Uw' U B Rw Uw' L D' B' R2 B2 R Rw2 Fw D L2 B2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw D2 Fw' R Uw' Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw D' L U2
16. 52.43 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 D Fw2 Uw2 D B Uw Rw U' L2 B Fw' U' Fw' F2 U F L2 Fw' L' B Fw Rw2 U' Uw L' B' F' Uw Fw R2 B2 Fw D' Uw R' B' Uw2
17. 1:01.90 D' Uw2 B2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 R2 B Fw' F Rw D2 Fw B' F Uw2 D L2 Fw2 F Rw2 Uw' B' U Rw' D Rw2 Fw2 B' D' B' R U Uw2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw' R2 L
18. 1:02.12 L' Fw' R' Uw F U' D2 F' Rw' R Fw2 L' R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U' R Fw' B2 Rw2 R2 L2 F L' D' R2 Rw' U Uw2 D Rw U Fw' U R2
19. 1:01.81 Fw' Rw F U' F' D2 B R' F' D' F2 B' U2 Uw F' Fw R2 U2 R' Fw Rw L2 F D' F Uw Rw L2 F B2 Uw2 D F2 Fw R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2
20. 1:04.57 U' D2 Fw2 F2 L F' U2 F' Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F' B' D2 Fw' F' Rw' R D Uw' R2 Uw Fw U' D F Uw' D2 Fw L' U2 D2 B' U2 Fw2 L' Uw'
21. 57.34 Rw Fw Rw' Uw' Fw Uw2 U' Fw2 D2 B2 Fw L U2 Uw2 L Fw' L2 Fw U Fw2 U B' D F R' D2 U B2 R2 Fw D L2 D Rw F2 Rw U' L2 B' F
22. 47.55 D2 B2 Uw' U R' Rw' Uw2 D' R2 F U' L Uw2 D' U' F Fw2 Rw' B U L2 Fw B D2 Rw B' Fw Rw' Uw' D B' D2 B2 F' L2 R2 D Uw' U' B'
23. 1:00.30 Uw2 R2 B2 L Fw2 R2 D R Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' R Uw' L2 D2 B L D' L2 Rw F' L R2 B2 Fw Uw' Rw2 U R2 F' B2 L' Rw' F' D U B' F' Fw
24. 58.43 Rw U F B' Fw U2 L' B2 F2 R L' B' R Rw' F2 L Rw' R2 Fw' U2 L Rw2 U' R2 F' L' D2 R2 B2 Uw' Fw U2 Uw2 R' L2 Fw2 R' Fw D Fw
25. 57.74 Rw B' Rw F2 Uw Fw2 F' D' L D L' Uw' U D' B2 U B L Uw' F' Rw2 B2 D' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F L2 F R2 L Fw2 L Fw' Rw Fw' D2 Uw F B'
26. 57.28 D2 B2 F2 Rw Fw' Uw L' D Rw2 R' U2 D' Fw2 B D2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 R2 Uw D' Fw F B' Rw U2 Rw2 B Uw' Rw F2 Uw2 B Rw R2 L' Fw' Rw L Fw
27. 47.86 D2 Fw2 D' F' L' D2 U L2 B2 U Uw Rw D L Rw' D F' B' U2 L B2 D' R' D' F' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw2 B' Rw' Fw Rw' B Rw2 L2 U D2
28. 55.70 U' Uw F' B R' Uw2 R' F R' D' F2 D' R2 F U' F' Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' L' Rw2 D2 U2 Rw B' Fw2 L R' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 D2 F L2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 D2 U
29. 51.28 U F' U' R' Rw' L' Uw2 Fw2 U' F Uw' Fw2 D2 B2 Fw D Rw D U2 Fw' L Rw' U' Fw U D Fw2 B2 U' R' B2 Uw L2 Uw2 D' L F' Fw2 R Fw
30. 1:03.02 F2 Uw' B2 R2 Uw' F Fw2 D2 U F2 Rw U D' Rw2 U B2 U2 D2 Fw U2 D2 B Uw' D2 R' Uw' Fw D' Rw2 L2 D B' R' L Rw' Fw' D' Fw2 D2 Fw2
31. 59.43 R2 Fw B2 Rw' F2 B' Fw2 Rw D R Rw2 L' B L Rw Fw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' U L U2 Fw B U F2 Rw' B' R L Uw2 R2 B2 D' R' Fw' Rw' U R'
32. 1:00.91 Rw' Fw' B R' Uw2 D' U Rw' D Uw2 Rw R2 D2 B' L B' R F' R' Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 D B' Uw B' U2 Fw2 D Uw F Rw' D' L F Fw Uw2 L'
33. 1:04.20 D' Rw' B2 Uw U2 D2 F2 U' Uw B' F U2 Uw R2 U L' R' B2 F' R' Uw2 L2 B Rw B Uw2 U' Rw L2 Uw Fw D F Uw B' D' Uw Fw' Rw D2
34. 54.51 L R' Fw' Uw F2 Fw' B' D' R2 Uw' F D' F2 Fw' B' D' F Rw R2 L Fw2 R' Uw' B' Fw' D2 R' Rw Uw L Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' L' D Fw R2 D R'
35. 47.66 D2 R2 F R2 Uw2 R' Fw' U' Fw' D2 F2 R2 U2 Uw2 L' D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 F' L D2 F' Uw2 U L2 F' D' Uw2 L' F L2 Fw2 Uw Rw' B2 R Fw2 Rw2 R'
36. 58.62 U R' Fw' Uw' L' R B L2 Fw B2 L2 Uw D2 B L U' B F Uw L' R B Fw' U2 L2 Rw U Uw Fw U' D2 R2 L D' F' L Uw' Rw2 B F'
37. 1:06.87 B Uw2 F Uw' D Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 B U' Uw2 L2 D2 F2 Uw' L2 D2 Rw2 Fw U' Fw2 B' D U' Rw' L2 Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 R Rw L' B2 Fw L2 Uw2 D Fw'
38. 1:04.37 Fw Uw2 L' B R Rw' U2 R' Uw' R' Fw' L2 Uw' D' U2 L U' R2 Fw2 U2 L' F2 U Rw Uw' U' D L Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 B2 D B' Fw Uw F2 Rw U
39. 57.16 Uw' L2 F' U F' U Rw U' D2 L' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 B2 F Uw2 R L Rw Fw2 R' D' Rw' L' F Uw' U' L F2 D Uw2 L2 Fw2 L2 U Rw' U2 D2 Uw Rw'
40. 1:00.31 U Fw' R2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 L Uw2 Fw' L Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 Rw L2 U2 D Fw' Uw' Rw U' F' B U' Uw Fw U2 Rw L' B2 Fw' F U'
41. 1:04.07 F2 L U Fw' R2 Fw' D' U B L2 D2 U2 R B' L B2 Uw' R' Uw' D Rw R' Fw' Uw2 B' F' R L2 Uw2 Fw Rw L R Fw2 U L2 D2 L2 Fw U'
42. 50.86 Rw B2 L2 D' L2 Fw' U B' R F' D' U' F2 Uw Rw' Uw' Fw L Fw U2 R' F R F2 U D Rw' Uw L' Uw' Rw' F2 R B D2 U' L' R' Fw' B'
43. 1:04.71 D2 L U' L2 Rw' B2 U2 Fw D2 Uw' F' U2 D Rw2 F2 R U2 Uw2 L' Rw' Uw' U' Rw2 Fw D' R' B D2 Uw B F' Rw Uw2 B' Uw U F2 D2 L' U2
44. 1:03.35 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 L Uw B U Uw' F' L2 Fw2 R Fw F Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw' Fw' F2 U2 D2 R L' D2 L F2 D B L U' L U' Rw' F Fw Rw2
45. 58.20 F' Fw B R' D2 L' U' B2 Fw2 F D' Fw' B2 U F Uw' F' R D' R2 Rw2 Fw Rw R2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Fw2 F D Fw Uw' L Fw2 B' Uw' D B Fw2 U
46. 1:02.30 L' F2 U' B2 U B2 D' Rw2 R2 Uw F R' F U L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw Rw' U Uw B' Fw' F' D2 U2 F' Fw' D F2 B' D' Uw L2 B2 F Fw2 U'
47. 56.84 Rw' L' R2 B Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 F U Rw' R2 B' F' U' R2 Fw U L' Uw D2 Rw' Fw' F' U B' U2 L2 F' B' L Fw2 U2 B2 R2 F' Fw2 R' Rw'
48. 56.68 F2 U2 D Fw D B' Uw2 U Rw Uw B' Uw' R' Rw2 L2 B2 D' Rw' F2 Uw B L' F' U2 Rw2 F2 R L2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw L D Rw2 D F Rw2 R' D'
49. 53.40 L' R2 Rw U2 F' Rw2 R D F' Uw F B' R2 Uw' L' R U L Fw2 D' L' Uw2 F' Uw L Uw F U' Uw D' Rw' F B' U Uw Fw2 U' Fw' Rw' L
50. 58.67 B2 Rw' R L F' D2 Uw F D2 L' B2 D F B Rw' U2 Uw2 F D2 R U R' B Rw2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 F' Rw2 F' Rw' Fw2 F Rw2 F2 Uw' R2
51. 1:00.70 Rw B2 F D2 B F2 Fw Uw' Rw' D' Uw' Fw' R' L2 Fw D' Uw2 B R D2 B' D Uw' Rw2 Uw L Fw' Uw Fw2 F R B2 Fw' F Rw' L F Rw2 F R
52. 56.80 U2 Uw' Rw Uw' F2 Rw L Uw' Rw' R U2 R D2 U2 B' D' B Fw2 Rw U' F Uw D' L' Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' L' Fw2 R' L2 U2 Fw Rw U L' D2 R D'
53. 1:03.13 B F2 Fw Rw' L' Uw F Rw' U2 Uw2 R' U' F' U2 B Rw2 B Rw' Fw' R' Fw2 D Uw2 Rw2 B F2 Uw2 Fw2 R Rw2 L2 U' Rw2 U2 Rw F' U' Fw' Rw2 D
54. 57.15 R2 D' B Fw2 F' R' Rw B2 L' Uw' L2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw2 B' R2 Fw' R' L Rw' U2 D' Uw2 L2 B' Rw2 B2 D' Rw' U' F' Rw F' R2 D B' Fw' Rw D'
55. 56.68 Rw2 F L B2 Fw2 F' U D2 Fw F2 D' Fw2 F2 R L D B' L2 D' Rw2 B Uw' R' U2 Fw2 Rw' U' Fw F Uw' U2 Fw2 B' U B' Fw' F D' L' F'
56. 52.94 R2 U2 Rw' L' B' D2 F Uw Rw2 Fw2 B2 F2 U2 D R' L' D' Rw D F' U2 R2 D2 B' L' Rw2 R' Uw Rw' D2 Rw' D2 U' L D2 L U' Uw' Rw2 U
57. 56.18 L' D' Rw2 L' U' Uw' R2 Rw L U' Fw F2 L2 B F' L D2 L2 U2 D' Fw' Rw2 U' R' D F' D U2 R2 Fw L2 B' R' Uw2 Fw2 U2 R' Rw' Uw' Rw'
58. 58.53 U R' Uw Rw' B' Fw' F U Rw' F2 R2 L F R' Fw' F2 L' Uw R' Fw' U Uw' F Rw L' R2 F Fw2 L' B U2 F' D' B' Fw2 D' R' F D' Uw2
59. 1:03.98 D' F' B2 Fw' D F2 D' L' Rw' D Fw2 L2 F2 D L' Uw2 B' Rw Fw2 R F2 Fw2 Uw' Rw U' L2 F2 Rw B R' D L Uw2 F2 Rw2 Fw B L2 R Uw'
60. 58.53 L2 D2 F2 Rw Uw B' R' D2 Uw2 B2 Uw' D U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' F2 D Fw L2 Rw D' U F' L B2 D2 F Rw D2 U2 Rw2 D2 Uw Fw2 U B L Fw
61. 54.67 F2 Uw2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' Rw2 Fw F' R' Rw2 L2 Uw' R' Rw2 L' Fw2 U R2 Uw F Fw Rw D2 F' U' Rw' R' L' Fw' Uw' Fw L2 Fw D Fw D' L2 Fw2
62. 59.61 F R2 Fw Uw' U' Fw F R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' B Fw D2 Rw' L U' Fw2 B D R L F Uw F' U' F2 Uw' F L' F R Rw L D2 U Uw2 R2
63. 58.36 D2 L' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' Rw R B' Uw2 F U2 B2 Uw D2 B' Rw' L' F' Uw' U Fw2 B' F' D' Fw' R L F' Rw Uw' F2 Fw2 Uw' B U Rw' Fw
64. 58.25 L2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw2 R' B2 Fw Rw' Uw D U2 R' D2 Uw U Rw' B' U' F' Rw' D' R' U' L Uw2 Rw U2 F Rw U' B2 D2 R D F2 Fw R Uw Rw2
65. 57.30 Fw' F2 L' R' F2 Rw' U' D2 Fw' D2 Fw B2 D2 L' Rw2 R B F2 U2 B' L F' B2 Fw' Uw2 D Fw2 L' F Rw2 R' Uw' Fw2 U2 Rw B Uw' L Fw U2
66. 1:05.30 Rw' F Uw U R' U D2 F' R2 Fw2 Rw2 U Uw' B2 Rw2 D2 L F2 Uw' U2 D Fw' L B U' B2 U' Rw2 D2 F2 B' R' D' B' R' Uw2 U2 D B Uw'
67. 58.43 F2 R2 Rw F2 U' B' L2 B2 Rw2 U' B L U' Fw' L U2 F Rw2 Fw2 R Uw2 R' U2 D' Uw2 F2 B D Fw' L' Uw U R2 F' L' Fw B2 F' L F2
68. 55.83 U' B2 R' U2 R2 F Rw' R Fw2 L' Fw Uw' L2 D' Uw2 U' B F' R U2 L D2 Rw2 L2 Uw Fw2 D' B' D' F2 B' U' B D' Fw' R L2 Uw D2 F
69. 1:03.44 B D' Rw' Fw2 Uw R2 U D B2 D2 Fw2 U' L2 Uw' Fw' L2 B Fw' U2 L Fw2 B2 D F2 Fw2 R Rw2 B2 D2 F2 Rw B' D2 R2 L2 F' U D' Fw2 Uw2
70. 1:04.11 D R' Uw' Rw2 L B2 U' R2 B Fw R2 D2 Uw Rw2 Uw L Uw U' B Uw2 L Rw D2 U' Fw Rw2 U2 B F D' U' R B Uw2 R' D F2 U2 L D2
71. 1:01.89 D2 L' R Rw2 B U Fw B2 R2 F2 Rw2 B' F U' R2 L' B2 L' D R2 D' B' D2 Rw2 Fw' U Uw' F' B L D' Rw2 R2 Fw U F' B R' B2 Fw
72. 56.98 L R' D' Uw' F2 D' B' Rw D Uw' Rw' D Fw D L' Fw' R' Rw L2 Uw2 R' B2 Rw' R U B2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Fw2 D2 R' B' Uw L R F'
73. 55.61 D' Rw' U' F2 B Uw2 R F Uw2 R2 L B U2 B Fw' R Fw Rw2 Uw R' Uw Rw D2 F' B' R U' L Fw Rw' Uw' F' Uw2 U' R2 Fw' F' R' L' B2
74. 54.39 F2 R Uw' R' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D Fw' U' Uw2 F R' Uw' R2 Rw2 L D B' L' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw F' Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 B F2 L' F' U Uw' Fw2
75. 59.46 Rw' U' D' Fw B D' Fw U2 Rw Uw' F U2 Fw2 D2 U' Fw' R2 L2 D2 Uw' L2 R' Fw2 F' B' L2 B2 Fw Uw' Fw R' Rw B' Rw' B2 F2 R2 Uw' L2 Fw'
76. 57.91 U2 F' Fw Rw2 L' B' Rw' B2 D B R2 Uw' L2 B2 R U L Uw2 Fw' F2 B U2 F' B' D' L2 Rw' Fw2 L D2 F D U Rw2 U' D Fw2 B R Rw'
77. 58.47 B L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 B Rw D B2 F R2 Fw U2 Fw2 D2 R U' L2 D' U' Uw B2 D U Rw Fw' U Fw' Rw R2 Uw2 L' Rw' B2 R L2 Fw' B'
78. 55.02 D Fw L B2 F Uw2 U2 D2 Rw' Fw Uw2 D Fw' B F2 U' B Uw Fw' F' R Rw2 B' F' U B F2 Uw U2 R2 U2 L Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 D2 U2 F' U
79. 1:01.08 D2 U Rw D' L' B' Rw2 L Uw2 B' D2 Rw' R2 D2 U R L2 F2 L R2 Fw' R2 U Uw B Rw2 L Uw D2 L' U2 L2 Rw2 U Uw R2 Fw D2 R Uw2
80. 59.42 D2 U L U D' Uw R2 B R' Uw2 D U F Rw2 F2 U2 B Fw' R Uw' U F' U2 F U' D Fw F' D Rw Uw' L2 B R2 F2 R' U L2 D' R
81. 1:01.92 Fw' U' D F' R' L' F' Fw' B' Uw' Rw L' U F' L2 Fw' F2 D2 R' D' F' D2 Fw2 B2 U Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F U' Rw F' L R U2 Rw B D R'
82. 1:01.94 Rw' R' B F Rw' D' F2 U Rw Fw R' U Rw2 B2 Fw U' Rw' D L2 F2 D' Fw U2 B' D2 Uw L U2 D' Fw U' Uw' F B' Uw2 U Fw2 F' Rw Fw
83. 1:00.47 R2 F2 R' F D' Uw' Rw' Fw Uw B2 Uw2 D' B U Rw2 F' D B L' Rw' F Fw' L Uw F' L2 Fw' R2 D' Rw2 F' D R2 L' Rw2 B' Uw' B2 Rw2 L2
84. 52.35 L' B' L2 R' F2 D2 U' L D2 R U' R Fw' B2 D' F2 D Fw2 F Uw' Rw B Fw2 Uw2 Rw R' Uw B' D' F U' Fw2 Rw' U' Fw2 B2 F2 Rw Uw2 Fw2
85. 58.04 Rw2 Fw' R Rw2 Uw' D' Rw2 R' D Uw2 Fw' B2 F Rw' B2 U Fw2 L' Uw2 B Fw' Uw R L' F2 B' R L' D' F' R' L2 D2 R2 Fw2 Uw B L2 U Uw'
86. 57.98 F' Rw R F' R' F2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' F B' R D2 F2 U D' Uw Rw F' D2 Uw' Fw R Uw2 D F2 Rw B Fw D B2 R2 L' D' Uw2 R' D F Uw L
87. 1:04.95 Fw' B' Uw' L' U F' L2 D B D Fw2 Uw Fw2 U' R2 U' L Fw' Uw' D F' R' Uw' Fw2 D B' D F2 Fw' D' B2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw2 U L R U2 B
88. 56.58 F Fw Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw Rw' U Fw B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U2 Fw' D2 Fw' Rw' D2 L Fw2 F' Uw L B' U Fw' L2 Fw2 F' L' R2 D2 U' B' U Uw' Fw2 L B'
89. 51.35 L2 Uw Rw' B' F Fw2 D Fw' R2 Uw U Fw' R D2 Fw2 B F' D' Uw2 U Fw Rw2 Uw L2 U R' Uw D2 Fw' B' Uw F L Rw' Uw' Rw' L' Uw2 F' U2
90. 53.89 F' D' R' D2 F2 U Rw' R U2 D' R' Rw' B2 R B2 L' D R Rw Uw D F' L' U R2 D2 Uw Fw2 B U R2 Uw2 F D2 Fw Rw Uw2 L2 Uw2 U'
91. 59.45 Fw Uw' F' Fw' D B L D2 L Uw D' F2 Uw2 Rw2 F' R2 U R2 Fw D' U2 F Fw2 Rw2 D2 B2 Fw D2 B' Rw' B2 U' Uw' F' Fw R2 B' F2 D' Uw'
92. 59.23 R Uw' L B' F2 R2 Fw D' U' F' U2 Rw R2 Uw U' L2 B' D R' Fw2 R2 D B2 Rw B2 L Uw' R' F U' D' R2 Rw Uw Fw' L' U B' F' Rw
93. 55.71 D2 U Rw' Uw Fw' U2 Uw D B' U' Rw' R' Fw2 D2 R2 D2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw F Uw2 B' U F' Uw' B R Rw D L D Fw B2 L2 Fw2 L Uw Rw
94. 1:02.21 B2 Uw' L2 Uw Rw L Uw U D' Rw U Fw' F2 D' Fw' Uw2 F2 L D' Rw D Fw2 R Uw2 Rw U' L2 Uw F' Uw2 R U L Fw' F2 L D' Rw2 R2 F2
95. 59.23 R U' F U' Rw' R' F' Rw' Uw D U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw F Rw L' F L2 Uw U2 Rw' Fw U2 Fw Uw U2 F2 Fw D2 B2 Rw2 U2 D B D2 L2 Rw2 Uw' R
96. 54.09 F' R F2 U2 Uw' F L2 Fw' L2 Rw F2 B Rw2 B' Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 F2 L' F Rw' D2 B Uw D U' F2 B L2 B2 F2 R' D' F' L' R2 D'
97. 51.92 F2 D Uw U' B R D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R2 F' U' D B' D2 R' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 D2 F Fw D' R2 Fw' U2 R2 L' Fw2 B F U' Uw2 Rw' L' F2 R B'
98. 54.42 U2 Uw Rw' U Rw' D' F U' B2 F U D' B2 Uw2 R Fw2 Uw D' U2 Rw2 Uw R2 Rw F' B Fw D2 L' R2 F D' U' R' Uw' F2 D' B U2 B' Fw2
99. 58.69 L2 Rw R2 B Fw L Fw' R2 Fw B' D2 R Fw U R' B Rw Fw' D' R' Rw2 Uw Fw D Uw' R2 F2 U F Rw' R' D2 R' D' Fw F B Uw D' U2
100. 57.34 F' B2 Uw' B' F2 L2 U2 L U' Uw' B Uw R2 Rw L' Fw2 Uw' R2 L' Rw2 F2 D Rw2 R2 L F L2 U' B Fw2 Rw' L' F' Rw L2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw L'


Breakdown of Times:


Spoiler



3 sub50's
2 50's
4 51's
3 52's
2 53's 
7 54's
7 55's
10 56's
10 57's
12 58's
8 59's
-------------
68 sub1:00's
-------------
5 1:00's
6 1:01's
3 1:02's
6 1:03's
9 1:04's
1 1:05
1 1:06's
0 1:07's
0 1:08's
0 1:09's
1 1:10
-------------
32 sup1:00's
-------------
Much better than yesterday's distribution


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

19x19x19 sim solved in 1:03:07.414, completely destroying the old WR of 1:57.

This actually went really smoothly - I took 1.95 seconds/piece, which beats my speeds on the 17 and 18. There's just one more huge cube I want to do (the 20x20x20) and it's looking like it will go well.


----------



## Escher (Aug 15, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I'm in a shiny-hunting team!


 
Pretty sure you didn't 'hunt' for them, you probably bred most of them, soft-resetted, and maybe sacked a couple.

Actual shiny-hunting involves hours and hours of grinding specific spots to find one in the wild, and on top of that doing it for specific/rare pokemon. 

Getting a 1/1k or less is so much easier than hunting for a 3/36635, and completely devalues actually having one.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 15, 2011)

Nah. Shinies are easy when you use the dowsing machine...
Unless it's a legendary. Then you just restart and restart until it happens. 
Or get a trusty friend to do it


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 15, 2011)

1:24.48 avg 5 4x4
1. 1:25.70 r R2 U r' D2 R2 u R B2 f2 R' f D' f r2 U' D u' F' D2 F' L F2 U' r' u2 B U' L2 r D f' L2 f' F B L2 u' F2 B' 
2. 1:26.09 U f r F U r U2 D L' u2 r' R2 D U2 r2 R B F R' U2 D2 R' u r' L2 u D2 R' U2 L f r u' D R' B2 L U' r2 R 
3. (1:20.94) U r2 u F' r2 L B U u' L r2 R u B2 r' u B' F f' R F' f2 r2 R' u2 B u F f L2 D2 r' f' D L' u2 D R2 B' D 
4. 1:21.66 u f2 R f2 D2 L2 D U' F L' r' F2 R f D2 L B' U r2 F u' r' L2 B' L' r u B' r U f2 F' u f2 L2 B' U2 R B F' 
5. (1:27.20) r2 f R u' f r R2 F2 R2 D2 U' r2 B2 U r L2 u f' u2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 D U' r2 u U L2 F' r2 U2 L2 f2 B' L B' r' 

And 1:13.15 single no parity

Edit: 1:11.33 pp

Edit again: 1:22.02 avg 5


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 15, 2011)

Accomplishment: Official fail averages for all puzzles after spending as much as humanly possible to get to Nationals =p


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 15, 2011)

YES!!! YES!!!!!!! YES! !!!!!!!!!
2.91 2x2 average of 12!!

FINALLY sub 3 after two 3.07s

Average of 12: 2.91
1. 2.47 U R F' U2 R U F R2 U' R' U' 
2. 2.80 R2 U R F U2 R' F U2 F' R' U' 
3. 3.08 F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F' R U' R' U' 
4. 3.27 F R2 U2 F' U' F U F2 U2 R2 U' 
5. 2.38 R2 F2 R2 F U' F2 R F' U2 R' U' 
6. (2.10) R F' R' F2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' 
7. (5.00) R F' U R U' R2 F U' F R2 U' 
8. 2.15 U R2 U F' R U F2 R' U R' U' 
9. 2.88 U2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U F U R' U' 
10. 3.72 F2 R F' U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
11. 3.41 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F U2 F' U' R' U' 
12. 2.95 R' U' F U' F' U F2 U' F2 R' U' 

solves 5-9 is a 2.47 average of 5

No CLL FTW

It wasn't with stackmat because I don't have one and it was in a session of 81 solves 
and I couldn't roll it
But I'm still soo happy now!!

Guimond FTW. yay for learning only ~15 algs


----------



## Godmil (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy ****! Just got back from a 10 day holiday where I got barely any cubing done... my first 12 timed solves beat my old PB by more than a second (24.89 to 23.87). I think I'll stop now, and just pretend that I'm generally 4 seconds faster than my normal speed before.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 15, 2011)

Escher said:


> Pretty sure you didn't 'hunt' for them, you probably bred most of them, soft-resetted, and maybe sacked a couple.
> 
> Actual shiny-hunting involves hours and hours of grinding specific spots to find one in the wild, and on top of that doing it for specific/rare pokemon.
> 
> Getting a 1/1k or less is so much easier than hunting for a 3/36635, and completely devalues actually having one.


 
One of us DOES only go for wild shinies, one only soft-resets for legendaries, and most of us breed with Masuda Method.

EDIT : It's called shiny-hunting no matter how you do it. >.>

On-Topic : Tied my old 3x3 Average of 12 at 23.07 =_=


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 15, 2011)

37.19 Megaminx :O

Out of nowhere :O Havn't been practising at all pretty much


----------



## JyH (Aug 15, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> 37.19 Megaminx :O
> 
> Out of nowhere :O Havn't been practising at all pretty much


 
I literally went :O when I saw this.
Nice job!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, that is pretty ridiculous... Wow.


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 15, 2011)

One looked a 2x2 solve, 2.01
F R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R2


Spoiler



x' z' R' F (R U R' U')*2 F' U2


Edit:
Did it again... 2.56
R2 F2 R U2 R2 F' U'


Spoiler



z2 U L U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'


These are both stackmat btw


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> One of us DOES only go for wild shinies, one only soft-resets for legendaries, and most of us breed with Masuda Method.


 
so much better to go for all 31 IV with good nature, that is only a 1/20412584663 chance, not that bad


----------



## marcobelotti (Aug 15, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> 37.19 Megaminx :O
> 
> Out of nowhere :O Havn't been practising at all pretty much


restart practicing....you think that sub 30 is possible??


----------



## marcobelotti (Aug 15, 2011)

my PBs for megaminx:
single-1:23.07
average 3/5-1:29.84
average 10/12-1:33.16
i started practising in may 2011....you think that is good??


----------



## pluemo (Aug 15, 2011)

new pb 38.84


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just finished learning All 57 OLL's. Pretty happy about it


----------



## EricReese (Aug 15, 2011)

Picked up my 3x3. I was bored. Apparently I improved

13.93	B F2 D' B2 F R2 L D B2 D2 B' D' R' U D L B' L' U' B' D' R' F R' D2
16.61	F' D' L2 F2 U R B' D F' D' R B2 F2 U2 B R' B2 F' D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B'
14.19	D R' L' D' F2 R2 L F2 L' B' D L' D' U2 B' D F2 D' B R' U B' L D' R'
16.42	R2 B2 L' D U' R2 B L B R2 F2 L U' D' B2 D' U L B2 F U' D2 R2 U' L2
10.00	F2 U' B' U' B2 L2 R F R2 D' U B2 U F R2 B U L' F2 L2 D' L' D2 L F
13.76	L F R' L U R' D' U2 F' U L' F B' U2 L R' F B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 R' F
17.41	D2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B F' L R2 U B D' R F R2 F U' D2 F' B D' L2 R2 D
12.90	U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R' B F2 D L2 F L2 F' U2 B' F D L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U F2 B2
14.99	B2 U R' U2 D2 R' B' L' D B R B' L R U2 R' B F R U2 L' D2 F' U' B'
16.01	B' F2 U2 D2 F' L2 B' R' U R U D' L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D L' R2 F2 B2 R2 U' L
15.36	B2 F L' D2 R' B' D2 B' F2 D2 B2 D F' U' D2 R' D F2 R D B2 F' U2 L2 D'
15.23	U2 L2 F' B D U2 R2 U L2 D' R' U' D L' U' D2 B D' B2 D U' L2 F' B2 R'

like 14.94 ao12


----------



## emolover (Aug 15, 2011)

3:48.28 2x2-5x5 relay! PB by like 20 seconds!



Talon2461 said:


> Just finished learning All 57 OLL's. Pretty happy about it


 
Which on did you learn last?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2011)

Real 3x3x3, no inspection 

best avg5: 12.83 (σ = 0.29)
12.97, (14.48), 13.09, 12.42, (12.01)

best avg12: 13.75 (σ = 1.00)
13.14, 15.70, 13.02, 13.97, 15.14, (15.74), 12.97, 14.48, 13.09, 12.42, (12.01), 13.62


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 16, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> so much better to go for all 31 IV with good nature, that is only a 1/20412584663 chance, not that bad


 
I have a decent IV'd foreign Ditto, and I try to breed a close to perfect parent beforehand 

My Beldum, the first ever one that I got. Has an Adamant nature and a 31 IV in Attack and Speed! :O


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I have a decent IV'd foreign Ditto, and I try to breed a close to perfect parent beforehand
> 
> My Beldum, the first ever one that I got. Has an Adamant nature and a 31 IV in Attack and Speed! :O


 
so far I have 2 pokes with 5 31 IVs, breloom: all but SpA, tentacruel: all but Att


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> *weeps tears of I'm never going to be as good as Robert Yau*



Just keep practising 

444

Average of 50: 44.48


----------



## HaraldS (Aug 16, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Real 3x3x3, no inspection
> 
> best avg5: 12.83 (σ = 0.29)
> 12.97, (14.48), 13.09, 12.42, (12.01)
> ...


 
Challenge accepted! 

Best avg5: 12.67
12.03, 12.91, (15.80), 13.07, (11.10)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 16, 2011)

I <3 my new ZhanChi

PB single: 11.88 (not on this session, but earlier. Full step, just easy)

PB average of 5: 16.77 (Bold below)

PB average of 12: 17.45

17.95 18.41 18.22 18.54 14.63 17.90 18.56 *18.73 (13.54) 14.94 (18.87) 16.63 *


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 16, 2011)

LS+LL 
4.86, 4.57, 4.93, 4.01, 4.37, 5.40, 4.76, 4.19, (6.64), (3.92), 5.00, 5.80 = 4.79



Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.79
1. 4.86 F' U F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U2 R U R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F U 
2. 4.57 R U' R' F' U' F U F' U' F U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' U' F' U' F R U' R' 
3. 4.93 U' R U R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F 
4. 4.01 F' U F U2 R U R' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' F' U F U' R U R' 
5. 4.37 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U' R' U' F' U F U2 R U' R' U F' U' F R U R' U' R U' R' 
6. 5.40 U' F' U F U' F' U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U F' U F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U' 
7. 4.76 R U' R' U' R U2 R' F' U' F U' F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' 
8. 4.19 F' U F U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' F' U F U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F R U R' U2 F' U2 F 
9. (6.64) R U R' F' U F U R U' R' F' U F U R U2 R' U R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U' F' U F 
10. (3.92) R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F U F' U F U2 F' U F R U R' F' U' F R U R' 
11. 5.00 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F R U' R' U' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' 
12. 5.80 F' U' F U' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> Which on did you learn last?



Last one i learnt was OLL 41 (R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' y' U' R'). Nice going on the relay BTW


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 16, 2011)

These aren't PBs, but I think they're my best averages with all NL solves. 
10.38 avg5
11.30 avg12

I haven't posted here in a while.

edit: actually, nl avg5 is 10.22


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2011)

444 OH: 1:21.45 (no parity)

UWR?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2011)

Might be. That's really fast.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks. Having a decent enough cube helps 

(SS v3). I'd say I have small hands and it's small enough for me to do some finger tricks.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2011)

4x4 oh 3:02.36!


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 16, 2011)

I am almost sub 20! My F2L+Cross+2OLL average is 14-16 seconds! But I need to get my Last layer faster!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Thanks. Having a decent enough cube helps
> 
> (SS v3). I'd say I have small hands and it's small enough for me to do some finger tricks.


Yeah, I've never really had a great cube for that. My hands are tiny so fingertricks on 4x4+ OH are pretty much impossible.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2011)

3:44.55 6x6

hey, 22kth post


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 16, 2011)

First sub 2 5x5 in a while 1:59.77


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 16, 2011)

12.38 avg100



Spoiler



11.98, 11.41, 9.75, 13.89, 9.58, 10.25, 11.14, 12.03, 10.01, 11.83, 11.97, 12.64, 12.15, 11.57, 11.85, 10.75, 12.67, 9.35, 14.32, 13.03, 12.23, 14.02, 12.25, 11.04, 14.26, 13.09, 10.70, 13.78, 14.64, 12.75, 14.33, 11.49, 12.87, 11.34, 13.12, 13.65, 12.33, 13.68, 13.08, 13.86, 14.90, 12.45, 13.56, 10.43, 13.63, 14.46, 11.11, 13.08, 12.36, 11.58, 12.84, 10.18, 12.87, 14.64, 11.85, 12.64, 10.75, 12.24, 15.16, 12.23, 10.99, 12.67, 12.15, 12.29, 15.15, 13.00, 13.98, 13.64, 14.34, 12.40, 12.22, 12.86, 11.60, 12.60, 12.81, 12.18, 11.57, 13.08, 15.02, 12.52, 11.51, 10.57, 12.31, 13.35, 12.82, 12.65, 10.49, 12.99, 12.76, 14.74, 10.36, 12.29, 10.96, 12.99, 11.39, 10.65, 11.99, 12.57, 10.41, 9.51


----------



## emolover (Aug 16, 2011)

Talon2461 said:


> Last one i learnt was OLL 41 (R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' y' U' R'). Nice going on the relay BTW


 
I hate the recognition on those four cases so I learn them like 30th though 33th.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> I hate the recognition on those four cases so I learn them like 30th though 34th.


 
30th through 34th is 5 cases. Just saying.


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> I hate the recognition on those four cases so I learn them like 30th though 34th.


 
Me too. Out of all the OLL's these were the hardest to recognize for me. I had to come up with my own daft way for remembering them (which seems to be working atm). 

Just got 3x3 14.34 NL solve. My PB (but ended up failing the ao5)


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2011)

53.63 4x4


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

Did an Ao100.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

Talon2461 said:


> OLL 41 (R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' y' U' R').


 
I just use:

R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'

Sune then FRURUF.

I use the left index finger OH fingertrick on the second U turn in Sune. Makes the alg flow better.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2011)

19.71 OH average of 100. 
18.01 average of 12
17.19 average of 5
12.89 single.
average of 100 and 12 are PB's


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> Use the OLLCP algs from Anthony's video. I find that algorithm really slow. =\


 
Thanks JyH. The video helped me a lot, those algs seem to be 1/2 faster than the ones i spent a couple of days learning (but now i have 4 more algs to learn, but at least they're a LOT easier to memorize) 



Hershey said:


> I just use:
> 
> R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
> 
> ...


 
Hmm i've never actually tried the sune with that fingertrick, but i'm sure if i practice it then it will flow a lot better. Thanks


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 17, 2011)

I also use the sune->fsexyf' alg but your alg

OLL 41 (R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' y' U' R').

flows better without the second rotation 

(R U' R' U2 R U ) y (R U' R' U' F')

imo


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 17, 2011)

10.76 Ao100.

It also contained a 9.93 Ao12, which is my second sub 10 ever.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 17, 2011)

(3.22), 3.36, 3.22, 3.22, (3.96) = 3.27 Master Magic average of 5 PB.

Edit: Waaaaaaat, smashed my PBs.

3.18, 3.03, (2.96), 3.02, (3.28) = 3.08 average of 5. 

And 2.96 is PB single. Old single PB was 3.09.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 17, 2011)

4x4 single, average of 5, and average of 12 PBs
Average of 12: 1:18.13

1. 1:13.69 D L r' B2 u' F' U' r R U2 f2 R' D B2 D2 L D' B f L2 U' f B F' L R B' R' U F' r' F' B' D u r f2 B F u' 
2. 1:18.33 F' L f2 L2 u B2 r D2 R U2 u f2 r U r L2 F' u' R2 U2 L2 R' r U2 r' D F U R2 u U2 D' r f D r' L F2 D2 F2 
3. 1:29.12 R2 r2 u' B' R' L2 r2 D' U R2 D2 U2 f D' f' R u2 F' L' f u' L' R r D' B' u2 f F D2 B f' r' f' L' R f2 u R L 
4. 1:16.17 f2 r' F L2 r R u2 F2 R2 u f F B' L2 r' R B' u B2 L' B' u2 D' f U' B2 f D' F' D2 L2 B2 D2 L' f L' F2 U2 u2 B' 
5. 1:18.94 R D' B2 U L' u2 r u D f2 L' r' R f2 D u B' R f' D' U2 u L' B' f L' F2 B D' f' r u2 f r2 U f u2 r' D' f 
6. (1:53.82) R f2 D f r U' D' r2 u R f F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' r' L' u U2 f2 r2 B L F' D' L' R2 F2 r' B r' L f' R F' B2 L B' 
7. 1:09.44 r L' f' u2 r2 B' L R2 u f F D F U' F u' R' r' L2 F f U2 D' f u2 R2 B2 L2 r U2 L F' u F2 R' u' U' F' f U2 
8. (1:09.14) R u' D2 F2 f2 L2 F2 L r2 u' F D2 f L' B R' u U2 B2 r' F' U2 f' F2 R F' U F2 B' D r' L u2 U' L F r u' r U2 
9. 1:20.66 r F B2 f2 R2 L r' B D2 R F' r' R' B U' B r D r2 F U2 r u2 B' D r2 B2 r U2 L2 r B' R2 F' u2 r' u f2 R r 
10. 1:12.81 D L2 U2 L' F D' L' r2 u' U' D L' B2 f F R' f D2 F D f u2 r u' R' f L2 D' R2 D L' u' L2 u' R L f F u2 R' 
11. 1:17.03 f2 F R' B2 D f2 r2 L u B r F f2 U L' F f2 R D2 R u' U' R' u2 B2 f L2 f u2 r2 L' B2 f2 r' F B2 f' U' R' L' 
12. 1:25.09 D U' F' B f D U f L2 u' U2 r2 u L2 F2 B' r2 U F2 f2 U2 F2 r' L B' D' L2 r2 f U' D2 F D2 R2 F' r2 D2 L2 R2 B 

7-11 is 1:13.09 Avg 5


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 17, 2011)

I finally know full CFOP. The Plls took me a few months, but the Olls took me a year to get down. Well, I am proud that I stuck by the cube and gradually learned the algorithms. I feel like a man now. I am now a proud graduate of Fridrich method.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

K4 average of 5 after three days: 1:45
Well I'm improving...

Oh and square-1 1:10 single, which is fast for me. I use Roux btw.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 18, 2011)

.84 Eperm twice <3.

Was trying to sub .9 for a few minutes, and got .88 and .86...but both were +2s...then I got those :3.

It's my fastest PLL . 19tps.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 18, 2011)

10.66 Ao100.

And a 3.66 Ao12 and 2.83 Ao5 on 2x2.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 18, 2011)

1:34.56, 1:48.31, 1:29.39, 1:41.22, 1:45.59, 1:38.39, 1:28.39, 1:38.48, 1:40.44, 1:23.95, 1:39.63, 1:35.77, 1:42.92, 1:33.39, 1:38.24, 1:42.63, 1:43.11, 1:32.65, 1:31.70, 1:35.13, 1:43.70, 1:27.08, 1:43.09, 1:41.50, 1:34.21, 1:34.19, 1:27.97, 1:31.01, 1:32.63, 1:32.18, 1:58.70,* 1:20.96, 1:28.79, 1:25.97, 1:43.43, 1:35.60, 1:28.86, 1:25.61, 1:29.98, 1:27.42, 1:37.28, 1:31.17, 1:28.23*, 1:35.54, 1:25.79, 1:24.44, 1:35.63, 1:38.94, 1:31.71, 1:28.34 = 1:34.36

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:20.96
worst time: 1:58.70

current avg5: 1:31.89 (σ = 3.65)
best avg5: 1:28.40 (σ = 2.69)

current avg12: 1:31.11 (σ = 3.91)
best avg12: 1:29.89 (σ = 3.85)

session avg: 1:34.36 (σ = 5.57)
session mean: 1:34.68
This is a WTF moment for me.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 18, 2011)

Using some tips about the second block waffle told me...
*RA of 50: 13.45*
solves: 51 heh. I rolled one out because the first was a DNF :/
DNFs: 2, but only 1 in the actual average
Pops: none
lots of accidental non-matching blocks and 16+ second singles, as well as nice sub-13 solves.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 18, 2011)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.09
worst time: 10.82

current avg5: 6.55 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 5.41 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 6.48 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 5.67 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 6.30 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 6.33

Only LL....


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 18, 2011)

5x5 stuff!!!


Spoiler



Statistics for 08-18-2011 08:34:37

Cubes Solved: 1/1
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:41.78
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:41.78
Worst Time: 1:41.78
Individual Times:
1.	1:41.78	

Finallly beat my 5x5 single pb of 1:43 after a couple months!!!! This is pretty lucky because green was like half way done and everything else was easy but look ahead sucked..... my centers was like 25 seconds lmao

and then i beat my ao5 pb

Statistics for 08-18-2011 08:48:22

Average: 1:52.32
Standard Deviation: 2.93
Best Time: 1:41.78
Worst Time: 2:05.76
Individual Times:
1.	(1:41.78)	
2.	1:47.27	
3.	1:53.28	
4.	1:56.40	
5.	(2:05.76)	

then a sub 2 ao12 

Statistics for 08-18-2011 09:12:53

Average: 1:56.57
Standard Deviation: 6.74
Best Time: 1:41.78
Worst Time: 2:18.85
Individual Times:
1.	(1:41.78)	
2.	1:47.27
3.	1:53.28	
4.	1:56.40 
5.	2:05.76	
6.	1:50.38	
7.	2:02.06	
8.	1:47.18	
9.	1:51.98	
10.	2:08.72	
11.	(2:18.85)	
12.	2:02.67


original message:


Spoiler



Statistics for 08-18-2011 08:34:37

Cubes Solved: 1/1
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:41.78
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:41.78
Worst Time: 1:41.78
Individual Times:
1.	1:41.78	B' Bw F2 R Uw Lw' Uw2 L Bw' Dw B Bw' F Lw' R2 Bw D2 L' Lw Rw' R Bw2 Dw' U' Rw Fw2 Lw' R' Fw2 D' Lw2 B Bw' F Lw Uw2 L Fw' Lw D Rw2 D2 B' Rw' R Uw2 B D Uw U' Bw' Dw' B' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 Uw

Finallly beat my 5x5 single pb of 1:43 after a couple months!!!! This is pretty lucky because green was like half way done and everything else was easy but look ahead sucked..... my centers was like 25 seconds lmao

and then i beat my ao5 pb

Statistics for 08-18-2011 08:48:22

Average: 1:52.32
Standard Deviation: 2.93
Best Time: 1:41.78
Worst Time: 2:05.76
Individual Times:
1.	(1:41.78)	B' Bw F2 R Uw Lw' Uw2 L Bw' Dw B Bw' F Lw' R2 Bw D2 L' Lw Rw' R Bw2 Dw' U' Rw Fw2 Lw' R' Fw2 D' Lw2 B Bw' F Lw Uw2 L Fw' Lw D Rw2 D2 B' Rw' R Uw2 B D Uw U' Bw' Dw' B' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 Uw
2.	1:47.27	L2 Lw' Rw B Uw2 B' Rw2 Dw2 Lw D' L D2 B2 Bw2 F2 D B' R Fw' F' Rw2 Bw F D' Dw' Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw R D2 L' Lw Rw R Bw2 Rw D' Uw2 U' Bw2 U2 Rw' Uw' B Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U B2 Bw2 F D Dw' Uw' U2
3.	1:53.28	Fw2 U' Bw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U Fw' U2 Fw' F' L2 Lw R2 Dw2 L Uw2 B2 L Lw2 Rw R' Fw L2 R Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 B2 Bw Uw2 U' Lw2 R Dw Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw F2 U2 L2 Uw' F' U' F' Rw2 U' Fw' D' Dw2 U L' Rw Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U' Rw2
4.	1:56.40	Fw2 F2 Dw2 B' L2 Rw2 R B' Lw2 Rw D' Dw' B' Fw F2 R Dw' Bw L2 Lw B2 L U B Dw Uw' B' Bw F' Rw2 F Rw' U Bw' Fw2 Dw B' Fw' D2 U2 Lw2 B Bw D' Bw2 R2 B Rw D2 Rw2 R' U L Rw' R D2 B Lw' Rw2 R'
5.	(2:05.76)	Uw F R2 F' L B Bw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw F' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw R' U' Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 U Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw' R2 B' Bw' Rw2 B Uw2 R D2 Bw F' D2 F2 Dw U2 R Uw' B R' Dw' Fw' Rw' B Bw' Fw2 R B2 Fw F' D B' Fw

then a sub 2 ao12 

Statistics for 08-18-2011 09:12:53

Average: 1:56.57
Standard Deviation: 6.74
Best Time: 1:41.78
Worst Time: 2:18.85
Individual Times:
1.	(1:41.78)	B' Bw F2 R Uw Lw' Uw2 L Bw' Dw B Bw' F Lw' R2 Bw D2 L' Lw Rw' R Bw2 Dw' U' Rw Fw2 Lw' R' Fw2 D' Lw2 B Bw' F Lw Uw2 L Fw' Lw D Rw2 D2 B' Rw' R Uw2 B D Uw U' Bw' Dw' B' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 Uw
2.	1:47.27	L2 Lw' Rw B Uw2 B' Rw2 Dw2 Lw D' L D2 B2 Bw2 F2 D B' R Fw' F' Rw2 Bw F D' Dw' Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw R D2 L' Lw Rw R Bw2 Rw D' Uw2 U' Bw2 U2 Rw' Uw' B Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U B2 Bw2 F D Dw' Uw' U2
3.	1:53.28	Fw2 U' Bw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U Fw' U2 Fw' F' L2 Lw R2 Dw2 L Uw2 B2 L Lw2 Rw R' Fw L2 R Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 B2 Bw Uw2 U' Lw2 R Dw Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw F2 U2 L2 Uw' F' U' F' Rw2 U' Fw' D' Dw2 U L' Rw Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U' Rw2
4.	1:56.40	Fw2 F2 Dw2 B' L2 Rw2 R B' Lw2 Rw D' Dw' B' Fw F2 R Dw' Bw L2 Lw B2 L U B Dw Uw' B' Bw F' Rw2 F Rw' U Bw' Fw2 Dw B' Fw' D2 U2 Lw2 B Bw D' Bw2 R2 B Rw D2 Rw2 R' U L Rw' R D2 B Lw' Rw2 R'
5.	2:05.76	Uw F R2 F' L B Bw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw F' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw R' U' Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 U Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw' R2 B' Bw' Rw2 B Uw2 R D2 Bw F' D2 F2 Dw U2 R Uw' B R' Dw' Fw' Rw' B Bw' Fw2 R B2 Fw F' D B' Fw
6.	1:50.38	Dw Lw' Rw2 D' Dw Uw2 U2 L R' Uw U' R' F2 D2 Dw' U2 Rw' D Dw Lw B' Bw Fw2 Uw B2 D U' L2 Lw2 R2 B' Uw U' R2 Dw2 Uw R' D' Uw' L' R U2 L Lw' R2 Uw F2 Dw B Bw' L' B2 D2 Dw' U' Lw2 U' R F L
7.	2:02.06	Dw2 U B F Lw' Rw' B U' B Bw Fw Uw F Uw L R' Fw' Dw U B Bw' Fw' Rw' D' U Lw' Dw L B Bw2 Fw' F' D' B' Uw2 F' D' Lw Rw R2 B Bw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 U' Lw' Rw2 Bw Fw' Lw2 Dw U' B' Fw L2 Lw Rw' R U'
8.	1:47.18	R Bw2 L2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Uw Rw' F D B' Bw' Fw2 R2 B2 Bw' Fw L' U2 Bw' Uw2 L2 D L D2 Dw' Uw2 U Lw' R2 Bw' Dw U2 R2 Bw L Bw' Fw' Rw' D' Uw2 B2 Lw2 D' Uw B D2 F' Uw2 Fw L2 D2 Rw R' Fw R' F R B2 Fw
9.	1:51.98	B Bw' F L' Dw' F Rw R' B2 Bw F2 D2 Bw2 Dw F L' Lw' R2 B' Bw' F2 R U F' L2 Lw' Fw' R' D Uw' B2 Fw' Rw2 U Bw R' D U' F D2 Uw U' Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Lw' R' Uw Bw' D Dw2 Uw' U' B2 Bw Fw2 F' U Bw2
10.	2:08.72	D2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F' R' U2 Fw2 R Uw' R Uw L Rw B2 U2 L B2 R' B' D Dw' Uw' Lw' R Fw' U' B' Bw Fw2 L Rw D' Dw L' Rw' D' B Bw' Fw F Dw' Rw2 D L' Lw' F' Dw Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw' R Dw2 L2 Dw' L2 D R
11.	(2:18.85)	U2 Bw2 F' Rw2 F2 D Dw' Uw B2 Rw2 F D2 Dw' Bw D L' Rw' Dw B2 Fw' D2 Bw' Fw F2 L2 Lw Rw' R2 Dw2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 Fw' D Uw2 Fw Lw' R' Bw' R' Uw' B2 Bw2 R' Dw Uw' Lw Dw Uw2 L2 R' Fw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Lw' B F2 Lw2
12.	2:02.67	Lw B Bw Fw2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 B' Lw Dw2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw' U Rw' B Dw F2 U2 L' Rw2 Fw' U' L2 Lw U' B' F2 U Lw D2 L' Rw D2 B' D2 Uw2 R2 B U B Uw L2 Rw2 B2 L2 U Fw' L' U' L D' Lw' U R Fw2 L Uw2 R2


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I got an Ao50 where all my solves were sub 30! but I still had the same average...

I can't decide if this ZhanChi is better or not


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> 5x5 stuff!!!
> 
> Cubes Solved: 1/1
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



i read the bold and was like wth?!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i read the bold and was like wth?!


 
lol I wish!!!!


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 18, 2011)

PB 3x3 single: 16.49 (Roux) lucky first block


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 18, 2011)

First serious qcube session in a month or so.

18.751 18.607 (13.952) 15.751 (22.68) => 17.703

I'll see what I can roll for an Avg12.

::EDITS::


Spoiler



::EDIT1:: 18.607 (13.952) 15.751 (22.68) 14.528 => 16.295
::EDIT2::18.91 20.623 17.367 (24.487) 20.183 18.751 18.607 (13.952) 15.751 22.68 14.528 21.631 => 18.903 Must go faster.
::EDIT3:: Did absolutely terrible after that. *sigh*


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

6x6 pb ao5
3:52.35
3:53.11 3:53.61 (3:48.19) 3:50.94 (4:18.94)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2011)

YESSSS!!! D
10.04 average of 12
9.48 average of 5
7.91 single  
PB's except for single. Took me sooooo long to sub 10 average of 5 


Statistics for 08-18-2011 12:48:55

Average: 10.04
Standard Deviation: 0.92
Best Time: 7.71
Worst Time: 13.27
Individual Times:
1.	8.65	F' D U' B U' B2 U L2 R B' L2 R B F L2 F2 R2 B' F' U F2 U B2 L2 D
2.	11.71	U L' D U2 R2 B' D U L R D' U' B' D' F' D2 B' D U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 F2
3.	9.25	L D' F L R2 U2 R2 D B' R D2 L2 R' B L R2 B U L' R' B' L R U B
4.	8.71	L' B F2 D' L' B2 L' D' F' D B2 F' L' R2 U L R B F L2 D2 U' B D B2
5.	10.65	B F2 L F2 R U' R' B' F2 L' R' D U2 B R U L2 B' F D' U L2 D U2 L
6.	(7.71)	L2 D L R F' R2 U' F D L R2 B2 D L2 R' U L D2 U' R' F D' B' F R2
7.	10.47	U2 L2 R' D2 U B2 L2 R U B' F L' R2 D2 U L2 R' D2 R F2 L' B2 F' R2 D
8.	9.77	U2 L2 R2 U B F' R2 U2 B' R' F2 D2 F R2 B2 F2 L B D' B2 F D' F L R2
9.	11.03	L' R B' D' L B' L' R U' R2 U2 B' F2 L' B' F R2 B2 F L' R2 B L D' F2
10.	(13.27)	L' R' D' U B2 L R' F' L2 R2 B2 F2 D' L B2 L R2 F2 D' B' F2 R' D2 U R2
11.	9.22	L' F2 D2 R2 U' B' D2 L' R2 B R2 B D2 U2 F2 L' D' U L D2 U' B F2 D F2
12.	10.91	R D' L D2 U2 B F' L' R U L' B' U2 F' L' D L' R2 D' U B' D2 R' D2 F2


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 18, 2011)

56.16 square 1 single. 
3:56.07 5x5 average of 5


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG 0.91 magic single..... so hyped for CO 2011


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 18, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:18.58


Spoiler



1. 1:17.46 D' L D2 U2 Rw R2 D2 Uw' L F2 B' L2 B U' Rw2 B' U2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw U2 Rw2 U L Rw U2 B L Fw' U' Uw2 R' Fw B' R Fw' Rw' F2 R2
2. (1:12.91) Rw F B2 Uw D2 U2 B D2 U' Uw L2 Rw F B' D2 Fw F2 R2 D2 Rw2 F Rw2 F2 Fw2 B2 R2 Fw D U2 Uw B2 Rw L2 R' D' L' F L' Rw B2
3. 1:17.31 F2 L D2 Rw' U Fw2 L' Rw U2 D' Fw F2 B' D' Rw Uw2 F2 Fw' R2 Uw' R' U B2 D2 Fw2 U2 Uw' D' R2 Rw' D Uw' U2 L2 B' F2 L U2 D' Uw2
4. 1:20.97 Fw' L2 F Rw F2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw Fw' U' Uw' R' B2 F D R2 L F2 U2 R' D R Uw2 Fw2 L' U2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R' F Rw' U F' Uw L' R' B' F2
5. (1:28.35) R B2 F Fw R2 Rw' Uw' B D Rw Uw F' U' Fw R B Rw' U Fw F' B' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw F' B2 L Fw F' L Fw2 U D' B' L2 B' U' Rw2 Uw


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2011)

Ahah! I've figured out how to control a loose Zhanchi! 

10.81, 10.73, 10.80, 11.71, (11.72), 10.09, 10.46, 10.06, (9.49), 10.85, 11.25, 9.53=> 10.69 avg12 (two PLL skips)

best time: 9.49
worst time: 12.24
current avg5: 10.15 (σ = 0.54)
current avg12: 10.63 (σ = 0.59)



Spoiler



1. 10.81 F' D' L2 D R2 L2 D' B D R2 B F2 U F U' L F2 R B F R U L' D2 U2 
2. 10.73 L' B' L F B' R U' D' L' U F2 D L2 F U R' U B' U F L' U2 F' U B 
3. 10.80 L B' U2 B R2 F' D R' L F' D2 F' U2 F' R' D L' F2 R D' U B L U2 L 
4. 11.71 R2 L2 U B' F2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 R' L2 B U L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L U R U' D 
5. (11.72) D L' D' R' B2 L2 U R2 L B U R U2 D B2 D F2 R' B L' D' L' D B2 U 
6. 10.09 F2 B R2 F' U' F' B2 L F D F' U' L' B2 U' L' D' F' L D' F2 R B' F' D 
7. 10.46 L2 U2 D' F U2 D L' U D2 R2 B' F' L' F D R' D2 F2 U2 R' B' R U2 F B2 
8. 10.06 D' U' F' D U2 F R2 U' B' U2 R' F D2 B2 R' U' R2 L2 D2 R D' F2 L2 D2 F 
9. (9.49) R' D' R' D F2 D' R L2 F' D' F L D F2 U2 B F' R' D' U B' R2 L2 U' F' 
10. 10.85 U' R' L2 F' R2 L F2 B' R2 U' R' L2 B D L' U F2 R' D U L2 U' B2 L2 R 
11. 11.25 F' U' L' F L D U2 B2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 L U B2 D R2 B' F D F2 D L2 U 
12. 9.53 R U2 R' F D2 F L' R2 D B D' F2 D2 L R' U2 R2 D L' F' R' U F' D2 B


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 19, 2011)

OMFG! My FIRST SUb 15 SOLVE!

I made an X cross and had a PLL skip! WITH a SUNE OLL!

00:14.83


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 19, 2011)

19.28 
19.72 
18.86 
38.83 Ao5
17.8 19.28666667
Sub 20 Ao5!!!!

my roux Ao5 is now better than my old fridrich Ao5. 
popped on that 38, gotta stop doing that, maybe I should tighten the ZhanChi


----------



## JyH (Aug 19, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> YESSSS!!! D
> 10.04 average of 12
> 9.48 average of 5
> *7.71* single
> ...


 
Whoa, congratulations! :tu Also, FTFY.


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 19, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:12.67


Spoiler



1. 1:12.63 r2 R U L' D F' r F' f L R F' U' R' B' L' f' L2 B' F R f' u2 f u r' U f R' u' D' f' D2 F f R2 r U' R u'
2. (1:19.27) U u2 B2 f U2 R2 f2 R f2 R2 f2 u U' R' r' B R2 L2 F B2 R L F' L' r2 R D u' r f2 D U' F2 r U D' L D B R2
3. (1:12.21) u R f2 u2 f2 D2 B U' F2 U2 D r U F L B2 R u U' f2 U' R' u' R2 u D' R u' r2 F2 D r D' R' B2 u2 D U2 R2 B
4. 1:12.94 B2 F R2 U D L2 f2 u' U' F2 U' D2 R' D2 L' f B2 r R2 L F D2 f' r F2 u' L' R' r' u F f' u r2 D' L2 U' r2 D U'
5. 1:12.43 f2 r L2 B' f2 D f D L D' R f2 D r u L' F R L2 B L' r2 u R' f D2 B' L2 U' F' r2 U2 D' R D U r u2 B f2


lolsistency


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> Whoa, congratulations! :tu Also, FTFY.



Whoops xD I fail


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 19, 2011)

@Chris Finally sub 10! Great job, almost sub 10 Ao12 as well.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 19, 2011)

00:22.07 AVERAGE of 5!

5:	00:20.62	x
4:	00:28.52	x
3:	00:22.11	x
2:	00:21.59	x
1:	00:22.50	x


----------



## qqwref (Aug 19, 2011)

8x8 sim, finally got that sub-4 

(4:29.532) 3:54.487 3:49.466 (3:47.265) 4:06.081 => *3:56.678* avg5

3:54.487 3:49.466 (3:47.265) 4:06.081 (4:24.754) 4:03.229 3:53.67 3:57.826 4:14.174 3:55.908 3:57.368 3:58.93 => *3:59.114* avg12


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2011)

I finally decided to learn megaminx tonight... times: DNF(33:22.97), 16:41.05, 12:05.50, 10:40.83, 8:29.03


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 19, 2011)

More 5x5 


best time: 1:15.81
worst time: 1:46.93

current avg5: 1:32.30 (σ = 2.98)
best avg5: 1:24.88 (σ = 5.62)

current avg12: 1:31.50 (σ = 4.27)
best avg12: 1:29.48 (σ = 5.51)

1:17.42, (1:15.81), (1:34.24), 1:30.98, 1:26.25
1:17.42, (1:15.81), 1:34.24, 1:30.98, 1:26.25, 1:31.23, (1:37.55), 1:34.73, 1:23.07, 1:34.73, 1:34.07, 1:28.11

Both sub 80s were PLL skips  PB single, avg5, avg12


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 19, 2011)

4x4 59.69 PP first sub 1!!

B2 L D f R' L' D2 L f B u2 f' F2 L B' R' B F2 D2 r2 U u' r2 B2 U2 r2 f' B2 u' U' f2 R2 D2 r' L2 F f r L' u
reduction(32223) done sub 40

Under 2 weeks from when I got my 4x4 (QJ)
4x4 is fun

EDIT: 2x2 sub 3 again 

Average of 12: 2.94 in a 25 solve session
1. 2.73 R' U' R' F U2 F R' F2 U R' U' 
2. 3.28 R F2 U2 R' U' F U2 F' U' R' U' 
3. 2.67 U F' U2 F U' R U F2 U R' U' 
4. 3.23 U2 F2 R U2 R U' R F' U' R' U' 
5. 3.03 U2 R2 U' F' R U2 F' U F' R' U' 
6. 2.18 U2 F2 U2 R U' R F2 U F2 R2 U' 
7. (5.20) R' U2 F' U' R2 F U F' U' R' U' 
8. 2.89 U F' U R' U2 R U R2 F' R' U' 
9. (1.68) F U' R2 U' F R' F U2 F2 R' U' 
10. 3.32 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R' U' 
11. 3.02 U' R U2 R' U R2 U R U R' U' 
12. 3.07 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' R F' U2 R' U' 

Guimond of course. Lots of easy cases. 1.68 was PBL skip. 5-9 is 2.70 avg 5.
I don't care about the fact that I just missed my PB. I'm content with sub3 again.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Average of 12: 11.19
1. 12.03 (1,-1) / (3,6) / (-2,0) / (-1,6) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (3,-2) / (6,6) / (-4,5) / (0,6) / (-4,4) / (4,0) /
2. 12.16 (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (2,6) / (6,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-4,0) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (-1,6) / (-5,0) / (-4,6) / (-4,3) /
3. (9.12) (3,5) / (1,-5) / (-3,5) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,4) / (-4,0) 
4. 12.17 (0,-4) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (-2,-4) / (6,4) / (6,0) / (2,4) / (4,6) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (6,5) 
5. 9.74 (4,2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (2,5) / (-3,1) / (-1,6) / (6,-2) / (-4,2) / (6,6) / (-2,1) / (0,2) / (4,1) / (6,2) / (2,0) 
6. (14.14) (-3,5) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,3) / (4,-4) / (6,0) / (6,4) / (-3,2) / (2,5) / (6,-2) / (-5,-3) /
7. 10.77 (3,2) / (3,6) / (-3,1) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (-3,6) / (-1,-1) / (0,-5) / (6,-3) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (6,-4) / (6,-3) / (6,6) 
8. 12.08 (1,0) / (-1,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (6,2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (3,-1) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-3,6) / (6,3) /
9. 12.19 (-2,-3) / (6,2) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (-3,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (1,2) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-4) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (6,2) /
10. 9.62 (-2,5) / (6,-3) / (1,6) / (-3,5) / (6,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) 
11. 10.51 (3,-1) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (-4,6) / (6,-1) / (4,0) / (4,5) / (-4,-4) / (2,5) / (5,6) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (-5,4) / (6,-2) 
12. 10.59 (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (-2,6) / (-5,6) / (0,-4) / (-4,1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (5,6) / (6,-3) / (1,3) /

Am fail roll 

Also:

11.60, 14.09, 15.02, 18.68, 9.02, 12.42, 15.31, 15.38, 10.88, 12.03, 12.16, (9.12), 12.17, 9.74, (14.14), 10.77, 12.08, 12.19, 9.62, 10.51, 10.59, 13.71, 11.65, 13.60, 15.04, 10.32, 11.54, 15.23, 14.70, 9.71, 12.91, 7.23 = 12.24 avg of 32. Have to go out now


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 19, 2011)

14.12 average of 12 just a normal average for me


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 19, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 8x8 sim, finally got that sub-4
> 
> (4:29.532) 3:54.487 3:49.466 (3:47.265) 4:06.081 => *3:56.678* avg5
> 
> 3:54.487 3:49.466 (3:47.265) 4:06.081 (4:24.754) 4:03.229 3:53.67 3:57.826 4:14.174 3:55.908 3:57.368 3:58.93 => *3:59.114* avg12


 
You are becoming difficult to comprehend my friend. I'm still pushing for sub6 on a 6x6x6.


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2011)

Pyraminx LLs, why not?

2flip: .83
R: .84
L: .88
CW: .93
CCW: .93


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 19, 2011)

Off topic accomplishment:

I got perfect scores in Advance Wars 2, on every mission, on normal campaign. (All "S" ranks + 300 points).

I got a lot of help on like 5 missions though, particularly the final battle on green earth.

I'm not sure if this is possible on hard campaign, but I know some guy had only the black hole missions left to do (i.e. 32/34 missions so far with perfect scores I think) but then he lost his savefile or something and couldn't be bothered anymore.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 19, 2011)

7.89 R' D U2 F U L2 D U' R2 B' F' R2 B2 L2 R' F' R' B F U2 B2 L R' B2 U'

inspection: x y
x-cross: R u' R u
F2L2: R U R'
F2L3: U2 R' U R U y R' U R
F2L4: R U R'
OLL: U' (R'2 D) (R' U2) (R D') (R' U2 R')
PLL: (U) J PERM!!!!

3rd sub-8


----------



## EricReese (Aug 19, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> 7.89 R' D U2 F U L2 D U' R2 B' F' R2 B2 L2 R' F' R' B F U2 B2 L R' B2 U'
> 
> inspection: x y
> x-cross: R u' R u'
> ...



The second u' should be u


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 19, 2011)

oops thx Eric


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 19, 2011)

My first timed solves since Nats.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Aug 19, 2011 3:35:00 PM - 3:56:03 PM

Mean: 15.81
Standard deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 13.22
Worst Time: 21.59

Best average of 5: 14.02
10-14 - 14.78 13.96 (14.94) 13.31 (13.22)

Best average of 12: 14.68
11-22 - 13.96 14.94 13.31 (13.22) (17.36) 14.83 15.09 17.30 14.18 13.50 15.83 13.90

1. 14.81 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 R2 U2 L' F D2 B' L' D2 R' B2 D U2
2. 16.33 D F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L F2 D U' F2 R' F R2 D B' R
3. 16.31 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R' D R B' R2 U R L2 D' L'
4. 16.88 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R L' B' F' L U2 B R F' D F'
5. 18.68 U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 B U2 L' B L2 U F' D2 R' D
6. 18.25 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B U L' F2 D2 U L' F R' B
7. 16.55 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 U B' R' L' F' L2 D' F U L2 F U'
8. 15.72 F2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 L U2 R B L' B2 D L D B U2
9. 16.84 U F2 U F2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R U L F' U' F' U' L2 B F' U'
10. 14.78 B2 D2 U R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D L F' U' F L' B U2 L2 D2 U' L'
11. 13.96 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B D L' D' F2 D U2 R B2
12. 14.94 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U F L2 F' R D2 B' L' B F R D2
13. 13.31 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 F2 U' B R' F' U' B2 U R' D B' L F2
14. 13.22 U2 B2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L' B' D' F D B2 R F D' R2
15. 17.36 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 R D2 F' L B2 U L' B F2 R' U'
16. 14.83 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U F2 R' D B' U R2 B' F L F' D2
17. 15.09 L2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U F' B2 D B L' U' R B2 U' L
18. 17.30 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' D L' B' U B' U2 F' R' L B
19. 14.18 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' L2 F' D2 B2 D' B L U2 L2
20. 13.50 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R D' F U' L' D' F' R' U2 F L2
21. 15.83 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' R D B2 L' B' R2 U2 B' D' U2
22. 13.90 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R' D' B U F' D U' L2
23. 14.21 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 L F' R' B U R F2 R' L' D' R2
24. 21.59 B2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R L U' L' B' L' D' B F D2 L'
25. 14.43 D2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' D' R2 U2 B' R2 B' U' R' D2
26. 19.78 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 F' R2 L' F D' F D2 L2 F'
27. 15.69 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R' F' R' U B D' F2 L' F L'
28. 15.11 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R U B' L U' F' R L2 D2 R' D'
29. 15.90 B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B' D' B R' D2 F L' B' R2 U'
30. 14.96 R2 D F2 D L2 D' U' F2 R2 L2 U' R' U B2 U R D2 F D2 R' F'


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2011)

10.88, 12.03, 12.16, 9.12, 12.17, 9.74, 14.14, 10.77, 12.08, 12.19, 9.62, 10.51, 10.59, 13.71, 11.65, 13.60, 15.04, 10.32, 11.54, 15.23, 14.70, 9.71, 12.91, (7.23), 11.26, 14.03, 12.11, 15.30, 10.37, 16.32, 12.83, 12.03, 17.04, 10.88, 11.27, 12.72, 10.48, 10.55, 14.75, 12.53, 11.68, 12.26, 10.27, 12.34, 10.17, 13.21, 10.88, 9.12, 13.14, 13.28, 12.34, 12.70, 14.29, 11.98, 16.37, 9.87, 13.54, 14.37, 12.14, 10.53, 15.18, 14.37, 12.42, 9.71, 10.05, 15.34, 11.38, 9.18, 10.69, 12.63, 14.89, 14.26, (17.09), 10.10, 12.03, 13.30, 13.07, 15.50, 13.33, 10.42, 15.50, 13.52, 16.06, 11.65, 12.14, 9.73, 9.43, 11.17, 14.64, 15.51, 15.81, 14.53, 10.11, 8.43, 12.05, 11.28, 12.53, 11.69, 8.87, 12.15 = 12.33 avg of 100

It's got to the point where I'm almost as fast at sq1 as I am at 3x3. Scary stuff.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 19, 2011)

To be honest, I can't tell what puzzle you're solving anymore unless you tell me


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 19, 2011)

37.03 pll time attack

capable of better, but tired of all this turning


----------



## Escher (Aug 19, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 10.88, 12.03, 12.16, 9.12, 12.17, 9.74, 14.14, 10.77, 12.08, 12.19, 9.62, 10.51, 10.59, 13.71, 11.65, 13.60, 15.04, 10.32, 11.54, 15.23, 14.70, 9.71, 12.91, (7.23), 11.26, 14.03, 12.11, 15.30, 10.37, 16.32, 12.83, 12.03, 17.04, 10.88, 11.27, 12.72, 10.48, 10.55, 14.75, 12.53, 11.68, 12.26, 10.27, 12.34, 10.17, 13.21, 10.88, 9.12, 13.14, 13.28, 12.34, 12.70, 14.29, 11.98, 16.37, 9.87, 13.54, 14.37, 12.14, 10.53, 15.18, 14.37, 12.42, 9.71, 10.05, 15.34, 11.38, 9.18, 10.69, 12.63, 14.89, 14.26, (17.09), 10.10, 12.03, 13.30, 13.07, 15.50, 13.33, 10.42, 15.50, 13.52, 16.06, 11.65, 12.14, 9.73, 9.43, 11.17, 14.64, 15.51, 15.81, 14.53, 10.11, 8.43, 12.05, 11.28, 12.53, 11.69, 8.87, 12.15 = 12.33 avg of 100
> 
> It's got to the point where I'm almost as fast at sq1 as I am at 3x3. Scary stuff.


 
Holy poo get avg 5/12/100 UWRs... 

Unless that avg is UWR?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2011)

It's sq1 qq 

There's that Bingliang Li fellow who averages like 11.5. When I learn more EPs I should be able to get sub-12.


----------



## JyH (Aug 19, 2011)

Average of 12: 14.19


Spoiler



1. 12.67 F L' R2 F2 D' R U' B' U' L' U' F D B2 F R' U' D L B2 D' F2 B D2 R'
2. (12.17) L' R' F' L U2 L2 R' D U2 B2 L' B' D2 U B' L2 R D2 F2 D F2 D L' R2 F2
3. 16.62 D' U' B' D' B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 U' D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R' U R U L B R
4. (17.24) D R' F2 R' L' D2 B D' B2 D2 B' F' R' U' L' R F' U R D2 F D2 R' L2 U
5. 13.63 U2 B2 L' B' D2 F' U2 D R L D' F B' U' D2 B' F D B2 R L B' F2 U R2
6. 13.61 U' D' L F2 R' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R B F2 R D2 F R B2 U2 D' B L' R2 B'
7. 13.28 F R2 L2 U2 R2 B' L D U L2 F B2 R' D' B' U2 F2 L' R U F' B2 U R2 U'
8. 13.95 F2 R L' U F2 U B D' B' D' B' L D R2 D' U F B2 U2 L B' F' L B' U
9. 15.10 L U2 D2 F U F L2 F U2 F D' B D' B R D2 U F2 R' B' R2 L2 D2 F' U2
10. 15.32 U2 F2 D' B' F' U' B U' F' U2 L2 B2 F' D' U2 L' B' U B2 D' B' R2 L2 D' R'
11. 13.46 R L' F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 D B F2 R2 L' F' R' B2 L
12. 14.24 R L2 B U2 B2 U B' F' R' L' F D' F B R' U2 B2 U' R U2 R D2 F L' B'



Pretty good average with my new ZhanChi. One lucky solve - the first one was an OLL skip.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 20, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

5:	00:23.41	x
4:	00:26.02	x
3:	00:19.92	x
2:	00:17.68	x
1:	00:19.83	x

00:21.05

I ALMOST GOT A SUB 20 AVERAGE of 3! My cube locked up on the PLL for the last solve! and it was a J PERM!


----------



## Julian (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol, 21.05 ≠ sub-20.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 20, 2011)

Solved cube using only EPLL, CPLL, and *OCLL*.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Solved cube using only EPLL, CPLL, and COLLs.


 
Just so you know, the two CPLLs are part of the COLL set.


----------



## JyH (Aug 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.86


Spoiler



1. 12.44 D2 B2 R' B' R2 D2 B D' B' R2 B U' R F' L2 B R D B L2 B' D2 F' D2 F'
2. 13.70 B L2 D2 U B' L' U D F R' F2 R F2 D2 F2 L' D B2 F D2 R' B U' R2 D2
3. (11.57) F' L2 U D B' R' L' B D' U B D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' R F D U2 B D' F2 R2
4. 14.05 B L' D2 B2 R' L2 F U F D' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 D' R U' R' U' D2 F' B2 R2 F2
5. 13.24 D' L2 U2 B' D R D L' U2 B2 L' B F2 R L' B' F2 U' B' U' L2 F' B' D L
6. 12.88 L' F' D' R' B2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 L' R' D' R' D2 L2 U' L R2 D' F2 R' F2 L' D2
7. 14.93 B2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 F R B' U' D R B R' F2 R2 B R D2 L' F L2 B'
8. 13.51 U' L F2 D' U' L R B U' R U2 B' D U R' U2 F2 U L' F2 D R' U L' F2
9. (15.60) L F2 L U B' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' F L F' L' U' D' B R' U D2 L B2 U R
10. 14.59 F2 D' U2 R' U F2 B' D L' U2 B F2 R2 U D L F U' R' D' F U' B' D B'
11. 13.72 D2 U2 L2 B' U L R' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R' L' D L2 U2 F' B' L F2 L' F2 L2 D
12. 15.58 F B2 U' L' R' B' F U' R' D' R2 D U F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R B D' F2 D B



Awesome average. First sub 14 average of 12 was originally the first 12 solves of the session, but I rolled some solves and got this.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2011)

Relearned Square-1 edge separation algs, then did some practice.

24.92, (37.59), 25.02, (22.69), 30.22 = 26.72 PB avg5


----------



## JasonK (Aug 20, 2011)

Woah

15.63, (20.79), 18.75, 15.74, 19.96, 14.73, 15.12, 17.08, 17.80, 17.83, 17.17, (12.81) = *16.98* avg12 

PB by ~1s. Normal average is still high-18.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 20, 2011)

I AM ALMOST SUb 20 DANG!

12:	00:20.26	x
11:	00:16.98	x
10:	00:23.25	x
9:	00:23.47	x
8:	00:19.39	x
7:	00:20.12	x
6:	00:22.81	x
5:	00:25.69	x
4:	00:18.36	x
3:	00:21.61	x
2:	00:23.79	x
1:	00:26.35	x

00:21.87

HAHAHHAHAHHAHHAH! xD!

As of right now its been 69 Days cubing.

But its 2:46 AM! IF I get a sub 20 average of 5 today I will beat Feliks! by 2 days!


----------



## JyH (Aug 20, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> stuff, too much space to just quote


 
Not really...
Average of 5 means nothing, and you can't call yourself sub 20 after getting a sub 20 average of 5, and probably not even 12. Feliks was averaging sub 20 in just less than 3 months, not getting his first sub 20 average.
Also, not to discourage you anymore, but a ~22 average if not really "almost sub 20".


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah but I msged faz he had a 10 of 12 average of 20 in 71 days not fully sub 20! And I don't know all the PLLs!

And I thought he was joking but look at this! http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?4965-Times-for-each-step


----------



## qqwref (Aug 20, 2011)

You're not really all that close.

Also, you might wanna switch to a less awful timer. Maybe one that doesn't put a new line after each time...


----------



## JyH (Aug 20, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Yeah but I msged faz he had a 3 of 5 average of 20 in 71 days not fully sub 20!


 
Okay then...
Just saying, if you got a ~22 average of 12 today, I am highly doubting you will hit sub 20 in 2 days. If you do, then kudos.

You should use qqtimer. It's qqwref approved.


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2011)

1. 6.94 F' U D2 L' B' U L F2 R2 D B2 R' U' F' D2 R D2 F2 D' L' B R2 L B2 R2 

z2 y'

L F R B' R2 (5)

y' R' U2 R U R U2 R' (7/12)

L U2 L' (3/15)

y' R U' R' U y' R' U R (7/22)

U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F (13/35)

U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (15/50)

= 7.2 tps

Not that amazing, except this was my only solve yesterday 

I messed up the LL relatively badly so I'm guessing the f2l was 3-3.5ish, if not sub 3 xD


----------



## APdRF (Aug 20, 2011)

Escher said:


> 1. 6.94 F' U D2 L' B' U L F2 R2 D B2 R' U' F' D2 R D2 F2 D' L' B R2 L B2 R2
> 
> z2 y'
> 
> ...


 
Fix'd.


----------



## MostEd (Aug 20, 2011)

avg5: 27.200 (σ = 1.28) woohoo


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 20, 2011)

First sub-1 4x4, yay

57.58	F Uw U' Rw B2 F' Rw F2 U Fw F R D2 U' Fw' U2 B' R2 Fw Rw' U' R' D2 Fw U Fw F' Uw2 R Fw' R F D' B' U' F L' Rw' Fw2 D'


----------



## emolover (Aug 20, 2011)

Megaminx PB single,5,12, and 25!

1:52.74, 2:07.54, 2:07.79, 1:59.00, 2:08.71, 2:05.93, 1:52.98, 2:20.69, 1:45.80, 1:57.20, 1:54.74, 2:04.45, 1:38.15, 1:53.91, 1:58.03, 2:16.27, 1:35.19, 2:00.64, *1:45.15, 1:51.16, 2:04.52, 1:37.40, 1:43.21*, 1:57.49, 1:55.77

avg5: 1:46.51

avg12: 1:50.97

avg 25: 1:56.42


----------



## emolover (Aug 20, 2011)

Off topic accomplishment.

I finished the Bub's Big Ugly burger in 13:51.2 minutes.

Its a pound of meat, half pound bun, and tenth of a pound of condiments. So in all 1.6 pounds.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> Off topic accomplishment.
> 
> I finished the Bub's Big Ugly burger in 13:51.2 minutes.
> 
> Its a pound of meat, half pound bun, and tenth of a pound of condiments. So in all 1.6 pounds.



LOL you did it. Nice.


----------



## emolover (Aug 20, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> LOL you did it. Nice.


 
Dude its easy to do it. Its the time that is the real accomplishment.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2011)

444:

Best average of 12: 41.35
1-12 - 40.42 (36.33) 47.86 41.09 41.80 39.38 40.57 (61.58) 41.59 42.80 38.77 39.19

Only 2 OLL parities iirc


----------



## emolover (Aug 21, 2011)

avg5: 3.08 

avg12: 3.79

4.29, 6.11, 4.34, 2.89, 4.07, 2.98, 3.40, 5.14, 1.20, 2.84, 4.30, 3.65

PB's!!! Using Ortega!

14.12

14.25, 13.20, 16.56, 12.69, 14.91

Almost PB!!!

The entire day has been an accomplishment! PB 5k time of 19:12! Megaminx PB's! Ate the big ugly! 2x2 PB's! Almost 3x3 PB!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2011)

Official 9.66 3x3x3 full-step single. 
It only took about 2 years to break my old official PB.


----------



## Axiys (Aug 21, 2011)

My Skewb PB is a UWR (I think) it's 5.56 seconds. Sort of lucky.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 21, 2011)

Statistics for 08-20-2011 21:52:34

Average: 12.09
Standard Deviation: 0.76
Best Time: 10.01
Worst Time: 15.12
Individual Times:
1.	11.80	F2 D' R U B' F' L' U' L R B2 F2 L U B' D2 B' D F D2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2
2.	12.54	F L2 F2 L' R F' D' L U2 B R' F2 L R' B F2 U' B2 F2 D U L2 R2 D' L
3.	13.30	L R2 D' L R U' F L' R2 F' U2 R' B D2 U R D2 L' R B' F D2 U' F2 D
4.	13.47	B F' D' L D' B R' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F L' R D2 U R' B D U' L D2 U' F
5.	(15.12)	F2 D2 U2 B2 F L' R B F R B' D' U2 B' R F2 R2 D L' D' F D' U' B2 U2
6.	11.29	B F' L2 B L D' L D' L B2 L2 U2 B' R' D' U2 L2 R F U B' L' F' L R2
7.	10.96	D' F2 D' B L' R' F D' B2 F' D' U B' F R2 B' F L' R B2 F L2 R2 U R
8.	12.53	L' D U2 L U2 R' B R' F2 L2 R D2 B2 F' L2 B2 F' U B2 L2 B F' L' F' L'
9.	11.79	D L2 B F' D2 L' R' U2 F D L2 B2 F' R' B2 U L2 D' L R' D' U2 B' F' U2
10.	12.18	B2 F2 L' R D U F' L2 U' B' F R' B' F2 R' U L2 U' B D B2 F' R B' L
11.	11.03	B' L2 F2 L2 R' B R2 D U2 F' R2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' U L' U' B2 F2 D U' L R
12.	(10.01)	L2 U2 B U' F' U B' F' D2 F L' R2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 U' F' L' D2 U2 B

*cough* bubba-loo *cough*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 21, 2011)

Sub 4 2x2 average and sub 1 4x4 single at CO


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2011)

Axiys said:


> My Skewb PB is a UWR (I think) it's 5.56 seconds. Sort of lucky.


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, no.


----------



## Axiys (Aug 21, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, no.


Not a UWR 
or not possible?


----------



## EricReese (Aug 21, 2011)

Its not a UWR lol...


----------



## Axiys (Aug 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Its not a UWR lol...


 
Oh ok.
BTW
What is the UWR?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Oh ok.
> BTW
> What is the UWR?


Several people have silly sub3 singles. I have a 6.40 average of 12.


----------



## Axiys (Aug 21, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Several people have silly sub3 singles. I have a 6.40 average of 12.


 
Ohhhhhhh............
Wow
Do you use the Meep-Kirjava method?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Ohhhhhhh............
> Wow
> Do you use the Meep-Kirjava method?


 
Not unless I have a solved side.  
I use my own method. Layer->???-> done.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2011)

Petrus on a real cube.

12.36
D' B2 L' F U L' R' B L U2 L D' F2 R' D' R B2 F2 D' B' D2 L2 R U' F'
L'U2LUr2 y UF2U'FR'DR2D'F2R y' R'UR'U'R RU'R'URUR' RU2R'U'RU'R'U2

16.22 avg5: 15.73, 16.53, (18.42), 16.41, (15.10)

16.95 avg12: 18.56, (12.36), 18.65, 15.73, 16.53, 18.42, 16.41, 15.10, 16.09, 17.80, (21.97), 16.23


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

Sim average with no sup-20 solves.

(19.318) 18.847 17.248 17.478 (14.823) => 17.858


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2011)

Woops, more Petrus :]

11.88 single: B2 L' D2 L2 D' B' L2 D R D' L U2 B2 D' R B' L' U B D2 L' B2 U' F' B

14.69 avg5: (13.46), 15.69, (18.80), 14.42, 13.97

16.54 avg12: (12.86), 14.81, 18.57, 17.97, 17.13, (20.84), 17.29, 16.87, 17.42, 16.68, 14.84, 13.86

17.50 avg100


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 21, 2011)

1.97, 1.91, 1.58, 2.77, (3.81+), 3.19, 2.33, 2.47, 2.40, 1.81, (1.46), 1.88 = 2.23 2x2 average of 12.
PB is 2.15. Would've been 2.04 without the +2. 

Edit: (1.36), 2.03, (3.08), 1.90, 1.58 = 1.84. Not PB, but good.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 21, 2011)

Whoa. 7.56 Official 3x3 NL Single. Very happy with this


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 21, 2011)

Some 3x3 stuff:

10.59 Average of 100, 9.83 Average of 12 and 7.22 OLL Skip. 

Ao100 is PB.


----------



## JyH (Aug 21, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Some 3x3 stuff:
> 
> 10.59 Average of 100, 9.83 Average of 12 and 7.22 NL.
> 
> Ao100 is PB, and 7.22 is PB for a non-lucky solve.


 
reconstruction please


----------



## aaronb (Aug 21, 2011)

Switched to 3-2-2-2-3 edge pairing on 4x4, and on my 7th solve I got a 1:20.04.  This beats my old PB by 10 seconds.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 21, 2011)

JyH said:


> reconstruction please


 
Why the hell not. Actually, it turns out that I got an OLL skip, so it wasn't non-lucky. D:

B F' D2 F' L' B L' U' B U F2 L U2 F2 U' F2 B L2 D2 R2 B' R F U R'

Solution: x2 D F' R' F' L

R U R' U2 L U' L'
R U R' U' R U R2 U R L' U L
U' y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R

y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

41 Moves/ 7.22= 5.67 TPS


----------



## marcobelotti (Aug 21, 2011)

1:19.39 megaminx single..this is crazi for me....oll started at 1:04


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

2x2x2 sim. Posting simply for lolconsistency.

6.087 3.806 (2.887) (15.008) 5.857 => 5.25


----------



## r_517 (Aug 21, 2011)

first a few solves after my long trip back to shanghai...
Clock 
avg of 118: 7.87
avg of 12: 7.22
avg of 5: 7.01
single: 5.76


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 21, 2011)

I got a 49.37 single on 4x4 yesterday. Beats old PB by around 3 seconds.


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 21, 2011)

So i got a second hand modded dayan a couple of days ago so i started to film my solves today to try and get a sub 20, and randomly i got 9.00 flat on 3x3 which beats my PB by around 5 seconds. I have it on video as well.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I decided to screw around with Roux on a sim. Sims are not made for Roux at all. However, I got a 15 sniggle. So freaking excited.

23.6 25.303 (29.694) 29.119 (15.679) => 26.007

::EDIT:: Well, this isn't as hard as it seemed at first. Still quite difficult, but not as hard as I thought. 

(29.694) 29.119 (15.679) 29.031 19.423 => 25.858

::EDIT2:: (15.679) 29.031 19.423 (29.884) 26.439 => 24.964

::EDIT3:: I really should stop posting sim things in the accomplishment thread until my solving session is over.
25.367 (30.518) (21.663) 21.671 22.375 => 23.138
29.694 29.119 (15.679) 29.031 19.423 29.884 26.439 25.367 (30.518) 21.663 21.671 22.375 => 25.467


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 21, 2011)

First and only sq1 solve of the day: 7.69 full step. 2.73 slices per sec :3


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2011)

Suddenly sub-1:40 5x5. I averaged a little over 1:40 when I left for nationals, a lot over 1:40 at nationals, and now I average about 1:36 immediately after nationals.

New PB avg. of 5: 1:36.47
New PB avg. of 12: 1:40.92

SUB-1:20 HERE I COME


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 21, 2011)

Average about 1:36, yet PB average of 12 is 1:40


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2011)

Pyraminx 


Average of 12: 8.77
1. 7.90 R L' U' R' U' L B' R' l r' b u' 
2. 8.86 R' L' B' U' B' R' U B l' r' b' u' 
3. 9.16 R' L' B U R' U' l' b' 
4. 8.46 U' R' L' B R L B' L r u 
5. 9.68 R L' U' B' U R' U l' r' 
6. (4.94) U L B' R' U B L' r b' u 
7. 7.84 R B' L R B' R B' R l r' u 
8. (10.30) R' U' B' U L' U R B r b 
9. 9.83 U R' L' B R B L' U' l b' u' 
10. 9.43 U' L' R' B R' B' L' l' r b u' 
11. 7.84 R' B' L U' B' U R u 
12. 8.65 L R' L B' L' R B' l' r u' 


My official average is a 9, but that was lucky. Most of my averages are 9s now, but I never did an average of 12 for pyraminx (I don't practice it much). I might start to.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> Suddenly sub-1:40 5x5. I averaged a little over 1:40 when I left for nationals, a lot over 1:40 at nationals, and now I average about 1:36 immediately after nationals.
> 
> New PB avg. of 5: 1:36.47
> New PB avg. of 12: 1:40.92
> ...


 
Going by your logic, I average sub-1:30 on 5x5 (even though my PB average of 12 is 1:36). That's pretty awesome :O


----------



## Julian (Aug 22, 2011)

Sq-1 single: 12.61 lol

(4,3) / (5,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (-1,-2) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (0,6)


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 22, 2011)

50 FMC 2 look oll


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok? 50 moves is good for speedsolves, not FM


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 22, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Ok? 50 moves is good for speedsolves, not FM


 
(Presuming you are 20 seconds, doesn't matter how fast you are)

LOL ONLY 20 SECOND AO5? SO SLOW. WHY BOTHER POSTING THAT?!?!?!?

You don't have the right to judge whether people can claim something as an accomplishment. Don't try.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

3:25.50 6x6 single. It's funny because I still can't get 2 TPS doing sexy moves (on outer layers).

EDIT: Just noticed that the avg5 it was part of is a PB. 3:51.40

EDIT2: 3:53.41, 4:18.66, 3:47.13, 3:42.48, 3:46.32 = 3:48.96 avg5


----------



## TMOY (Aug 22, 2011)

Average of 5: 18.53
1. (26.41) (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-4,3) / (6,2) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,-2) / (4,0) 
2. 18.53 (-2,3) / (6,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (-3,6) / (3,-5) / (3,6) / (2,2) / (-5,0) / (-3,6) / (3,2) / (1,1) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) 
3. (14.79) (3,6) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (-3,5) / (0,6) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-1) / (1,-5) / (5,2) / (0,-5) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (6,3) /
4. 18.68 (-3,-4) / (-5,6) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (5,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,3) / (5,2) / (4,4) / (4,-3) / (-1,-1) / (0,4) /
5. 18.39 (3,6) / (6,-3) / (2,1) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,5) / (1,0) / (3,-1) / (-1,-4) / (4,6) / (6,6) / (-5,2) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) /

lolscrambles...


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 22, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 17.38
Standard Deviation: 1.80
Best Time: 13.50
Worst Time: 21.31

Finally! a sub 18 avg of 100 and its also in the low 17's. so does this make me sub 18 ??


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 22, 2011)

PB by 0.12

Statistics for 08-22-2011 14:01:27

Average: 17.41
Standard Deviation: 0.78
Best Time: 16.12
Worst Time: 23.67
Individual Times:
1.	18.39	D2 U' B' L D2 U' B F' D2 U B2 F' L' R2 B F2 R' B2 L R' D2 U' B' L2 R2
2.	16.61	B L' R2 B' F D B2 F2 D2 L U' L2 F D R F' U' R U F2 L2 R2 B' F' R2
3.	16.34	L R2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 R B2 F2 D' L' R' B2 R B2 L U' R D2 U2 R F D L2
4.	16.38	F2 D U2 L R' D2 U R' D2 L2 B F2 U L F2 D' U L R2 D R2 D2 U' B' R'
5.	19.17	B2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 F U' R U2 L2 R' B' F L' R2 D' U L2 R' D' U F2 U' R
6.	(16.12)	B' F D' L D' R2 U L' R2 D U2 F D U2 R' B2 D' L' U' F' D' U F2 D2 L
7.	17.31	D2 F2 U2 B R' D' U2 L D' U2 L' R F' R U B' L2 U R D' U2 R F D' B'
8.	18.05	L R D B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' B' R' B' L U R2 F2 L' F2 L' B' D2 U' L' F
9.	(23.67)	L R B2 F L2 R' D L2 R2 D' L' D' U L R' D L2 R U2 B2 R U2 L' B L
10.	18.41	B L R2 D U2 L' R2 D F2 D' L2 R' D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D' U2 B' F' L' R2 B'
11.	16.33	B2 F' R' U' L2 R' U L' R2 B F L' R B D2 L D U2 L2 R2 D2 L B L R
12.	17.14	B' F' D' U' L2 D L D2 B' F2 L B' L2 F' R2 B' F' U' R B F2 L' R U' B'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.65
worst time: 17.59

current mean of 3: 14.22 (σ = 1.79)
best mean of 3: 13.09 (σ = 1.10)

current avg5: 14.06 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 13.58 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 13.96 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 13.96 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 13.96 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 14.07

14.38, 14.70, 11.65, 13.29, 14.32, 13.14, 17.59, 14.46, 12.67, 15.87, 11.73, 15.05

oyay best average of 12 i have on video.


----------



## marcobelotti (Aug 22, 2011)

1:15.90 megaminx single 3lll..wtf crazy pb


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 22, 2011)

Pb avg of 5/12/100 all in one day 

15.57/16.28/17.38


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 22, 2011)

5x5x5

PB average of 5: 1:58.80
1:59.13 (1:52.09) 1:59.05 (2:00.96) 1:58.21

1:52.09 is a PB single.

Just to think, 3 weeks ago I got a 2:29.xx average in competition, and that was a PB at the time. Also for 2 of those weeks I was on holiday.


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 22, 2011)

1. 57.16 u' D r2 R u U L2 D2 r L D' u2 L2 D r2 U2 R U' B2 D' U2 B2 u R2 u' L B' D' F2 r' f' r' F r2 L2 F L2 B L f2 
First sub-1.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 22, 2011)

Hell yeah - re dicovered Puzzleproz!

I thought this site was long dead. Seems it opened at the beginning of the year.

Oh how cubes have changed since I bought my Type A from them a couple of summers ago!

I just had to order one for nostalgic purposes, and just see how it compares to todays cubes.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2011)

1:36 4x4x4 average of 5 with a method I invented three days ago.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 22, 2011)

56.xy 10/10 Rubik's Slide on easy. Must go faster...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 22, 2011)

1:39.72	B' L' D' U' Fw' U Fw L D2 Rw R D R2 Uw Rw D' Uw U' L' B' U' B2 Fw' F' L' U2 B D Uw' U Fw' D L Fw' R2 D F' L2 D2 B

finally sub 1:40 single for 5x5!!!!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

that was a 4x4 scramble ben...


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 1:36 4x4x4 average of 5 with a method I invented three days ago.


 
What is said method?


----------



## Axiys (Aug 22, 2011)

New Skewb PB avg 5 and sing
AVG 5 4.86
Single 3.12


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 22, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> that was a 4x4 scramble ben...


 
forgot to edit.... lol found out like 3 or 4 solves later that I was using 4x4 scrambles.... then I got a new pb with 5x5 scramble but not sub 1:40 D: 

1:40.98 L' Rw' R' D Dw Uw U' Bw' F' U Fw2 D Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 D Uw' Lw Uw' Lw2 B Uw F Uw2 L2 R Fw' Lw2 U Rw' B F2 L' Rw Uw2 B Bw U' Lw' F Uw Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 L F' Rw Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 Bw' F2


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

Axiys said:


> New Skewb PB avg 5 and sing
> AVG 5 4.86
> Single 3.12


 
Didn't you ask if your 5 second single was the UWR? I think that was like yesterday.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 22, 2011)

Plus he said that PB single of 5s was lucky too...

If legit, congrats


----------



## Axiys (Aug 22, 2011)

Ya lol
I got lucky. 
Times were: 5.43 (3.12) (8.54) 4.07 4.54


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 23, 2011)

More 3x3. (This is the 4th day in a row I've broken Ao100 PB)


10.48 Average of 100

9.78 Average of 12

9.31 Average of 5

7.00 lucky single and 7.59 NL single


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 23, 2011)

I timed some solves today.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 23, 2011)

Found out how to solve an F2L Pair + Extra edge! You have to use L2/F2/R2/D moves!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> More 3x3. (This is the 4th day in a row I've broken Ao100 PB)
> 
> 
> 10.48 Average of 100
> ...



Gosh.....how on earth do you keep improving? I can't do it anymore...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 23, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Gosh.....how on earth do you keep improving? I can't do it anymore...


 
It just randomly happens. One day you'll jump to sub 11, trust me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It just randomly happens. One day you'll jump to sub 11, trust me.


 
If I could figure out what to improve on


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 23, 2011)

9.01 with a new color scheme I just put on. Ridiculously easy solve, though - wonder what I would've gotten on my normal scheme.

Scramble: F2 L' U' B' R' B' L F B D U' R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' D2 L2 U B' L

U F' D' B
U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2 M' U M' U M' U M'
M' U2 M U2 M2 U


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 23, 2011)

3x3: 13.54 avg5 with my new ZhanChi

Times: 13.11, 13.66, (12.65), 13.86, (15.93)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2011)

6x6

3:40.69, 3:21.57, 3:34.12 = 3:32.13 mo3

(3:21.57), 3:34.12, 3:55.57, (3:56.97), 3:37.63 = 3:42.44 avg5


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 23, 2011)

New speedsolving fmc 2 look oll & pll skip 49 moves.

Sub 70 moves per solve.

TPS+FMC=Speed xD


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 23, 2011)

Megaminx [PB 1/5/12]

Best Time: 98.06

Best average of 5: 108.81
5-9 - (98.06) 109.79 110.40 (115.54) 106.24

Best average of 12: 109.41
1-12 - 102.30 114.28 114.16 113.69 (98.06) 109.79 110.40 (115.54) 106.24 111.53 108.97 102.72


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 23, 2011)

emolover said:


> What is said method?


 
Uhh... It's a bit like K4, but more Rouxy. I haven't decided on specific steps just yet as I do edge pairing at weird stages. In that average I did L12E. Like K4LL but for Roux last six edges.

However i sometimes find it easier to edge pair just before the second block....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gotten slower . I'm back practicing though.
Times:


Spoiler



times (reset, import):
13.48, 16.03, 13.71, 12.52, 14.36, 13.73, 12.98, 15.73, 14.13, 12.57, 14.20, 11.93, 12.43, 13.40, 13.03, 10.75, 14.61, 14.14, 15.31, 13.99, 13.17, 12.39, 13.44, 14.34, 11.10, 14.01, 13.30, 12.81, 15.41, 13.90, 15.39, 13.55, 14.52, 16.14, 13.00, 13.41, 15.31, 14.59, 11.62, 10.67, 15.21, 13.99, 12.29, 15.90, 12.58, 12.34, 13.67, 12.30, 14.29, 14.63, 14.20, 10.83, 14.18, 8.63, 13.67, 15.43, 12.80, 12.01, 14.30, 14.95, 15.61, 14.41, 10.98, 15.37, 14.97, 14.32, 12.21, 12.18, 14.12, 12.55, 13.09, 13.97, 15.45, 14.71, 10.73, 14.74, 13.41, 14.90, 16.20, 13.26, 14.82, 14.15, 13.40, 13.11, 12.54, 15.22, 14.31, 13.17, 14.61, 10.28, 13.10, 13.26, 16.01, 10.03, 13.10, 14.38, 14.58, 14.22, 16.76, 13.79, 10.74


Stats.


Spoiler



number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.63
worst time: 16.76

current avg5: 14.20 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 12.21 (σ = 1.68)

current avg12: 13.35 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 13.13 (σ = 1.24)

current avg100: 13.68 (σ = 1.22)

The 8 was PLL skip.


Splits.


Spoiler



1 8s
0 9s
8 10s
3 11s
15 12s
27 13s
29 14s
12 15s
5 16s


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 23, 2011)

This is what I call a consistent 5x5 average!!!

1:49.28	F' Uw' U2 F' D Rw' Bw' Lw' U' L' Fw U F2 L2 D2 Lw Dw' L' R Dw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B D2 U2 Rw' B Lw2 Uw' R' Fw' D' R U R2 Dw2 Uw Rw' Fw2 D' Dw U' R Uw' U B' Bw' F' U2 L2 Bw D Bw Rw2 Fw D' F Rw' Bw2
1:49.38	Rw' U2 Lw2 Rw Bw' U' B' L2 Rw' Uw2 U' R' Dw' Uw' L2 D' Lw2 R D2 Dw Uw U' Lw' D U2 L Rw Bw L Lw2 Rw' R' Uw' U B U' Fw Rw' Bw' F2 Rw U Lw' Dw R Bw2 F Lw2 B' Fw' Dw' Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw B L2 Lw' B' F2
1:48.41	Rw' R Fw R U' Bw' Uw Lw Dw U' L' Rw Fw' F2 D F L U' Lw2 Bw F' L' Bw L2 R Dw' Uw' Rw F2 Uw' Bw' Fw Rw' B2 Bw2 F' Dw Uw2 Lw' R D2 L Rw B' Uw' Lw' Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw Fw' D2 Uw Bw' Dw' L Bw' Fw2 Rw R2
1:50.97	Lw' D B' Fw2 R D L R2 Bw' Fw2 R2 Dw2 Bw R U2 B Bw Fw2 F2 D' Rw2 R2 D U2 Rw' Bw' D U2 F Rw' Bw L D2 Uw2 U' L Bw2 Fw R B2 Dw B' Lw' Bw' D' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw' F' Uw Lw B' L' U Fw' Lw' Uw' Rw2 Fw
1:50.18	Uw' Bw F' U2 Rw2 Bw2 U Fw2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Rw' Uw F R Bw Uw Rw B R2 D' Dw F L Lw2 R' U L' B2 F U Fw Rw B Uw' L Lw2 Rw D' Dw' U' R' Dw' Uw2 F2 Rw' D Dw' Uw2 U B Bw2 Fw F' R2 Dw2 R D2 Dw Uw2
1:50.78	Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 U B2 F2 L Lw' B Lw' Rw' D Dw U2 L' Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Lw B Bw' Lw' Uw Lw2 Fw' L' Lw2 Fw' L Rw U Lw' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Bw L2 R U L2 B' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw F D2 Uw2 U B L R'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Uhh... It's a bit like K4, but more Rouxy. I haven't decided on specific steps just yet as I do edge pairing at weird stages. In that average I did L12E. Like K4LL but for Roux last six edges.
> 
> However i sometimes find it easier to edge pair just before the second block....


 
It sounds like you just described Stadler at first, and then Meyer after that. Remember guys, just because you've never seen a method used before doesn't mean it doesn't already exist.

Also, I use Meyer. F2C, FB, Centers, Edge pairing, SB, CMLL, LSE, Pure parities if needed.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2011)

Figured out FTO on my own, no timed solves yet. Corners -> centers -> edges. Which is weird I am told.


----------



## riffz (Aug 23, 2011)

Shook Stefan Pochmann's hand at CO.


----------



## pluemo (Aug 23, 2011)

new pb 38.29 from 38.84 such improvment


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 23, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> It sounds like you just described Stadler at first, and then Meyer after that. Remember guys, just because you've never seen a method used before doesn't mean it doesn't already exist.
> 
> Also, I use Meyer. F2C, FB, Centers, Edge pairing, SB, CMLL, LSE, Pure parities if needed.


 
Hm. Meyer sounds similar to a variation I was trying out.
Yes, I meant to say 'discovered' not 'invented'...


Edit: but my original idea which I'm still using is different to both Stadler and Meyer.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 23, 2011)

New speedsolving 2 look oll fmc of 48.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 23, 2011)

New single PB: 11.44 Very lucky solve, 4 move XCross (Which I didn't see), easy pairs, FRUR'U'F OLL and PLL Skip. Can't find the scramble. :<

PB Before this was 13.91, standard solve with PLL skip.


----------



## emolover (Aug 23, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Figured out FTO on my own, no timed solves yet. Corners -> centers -> edges. Which is weird I am told.


 
That is strange. I do mine edges corners then centers. Do you think you can sub 5?


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 23, 2011)

current avg12: 1:41.85 (s = 7.12)

single: 1:22.08

New 4x4 PBs!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2011)

333, only green cross

Best average of 12: 10.01
6-17 - 9.05 (13.06) 9.48 9.51 9.44 10.86 10.11 (8.68) 9.10 10.28 10.83 11.45

So close 

Came out of nowhere.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2011)

2.33 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 24, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.33 2x2 average of 12.


 
And you say you aren't fast?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well. Not as fast as you(and quite a few others).


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 24, 2011)

6x6

3:32.02, (4:10.01), (3:30.09), 3:38.90, 3:44.72 = 3:38.55


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 24, 2011)

2.08, 2.25, 2.43, 2.44, 2.31, (1.96), (2.50), 2.28, 2.28, 2.33, 2.15, 1.97 = 2.25 2x2 average of 12 with only 1 sub-2.  PB is 2.15.

Edit: 2.66, 2.00, 3.69, 2.03, 1.86, 2.71, 1.59, 2.13, 3.03, 1.93, 2.52, 2.05, 2.06, 2.81, (DNF(1.88)), 1.63, 2.86, 2.33, 2.27, 1.68, 2.19, 2.59, 2.88, 1.80, 2.05, 2.46, 2.69, 2.21, 2.83, 2.53, 2.61, 3.59, 2.55, 1.84, 2.19, (1.16), 2.11, 2.18, 3.02, 2.56, 3.16, 2.30, 2.77, 3.22, 3.80, 3.11, 2.61, 2.31, 2.25, 1.90 = 2.46 2x2 average of 50
This was hard to figure out, as qqtimer doesn't have an avg50 function. I don't usually count avg50, but it's sub-2.5 so it's good. I failed the avg100 (counting 7 and 9) and got 2.73.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 24, 2011)

M'U cycle in 1.67, PB. Because I never do it.

3x3 12.26 average of 5
Non lucky but still, they were strangely very good solves... I was actually trying to be efficient.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 24, 2011)

1.94, 2.09, 2.09, 2.52, 2.28, (3.78), 1.84, (1.69), 2.31, 1.72, 2.52, 2.18 = 2.15 2x2 average of 12. 
Equal with PB.


----------



## Florian (Aug 24, 2011)

My 5th sub-8 and from all solves i have reconstructed it has the most tps.

1. 7.73 D B' F2 U' B' L2 B' R' D R B' U' B F D U L' U2 R F2 U' D' F L F 

y
r' U' x' U' R2 (4)
U' R U2 R' U R U R'(8/12)
U' L' U L(4/16)
U2 R U R' U y' R' U' R'(8/24)
U F U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' F'(14/38)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2(12/50)

50/7.73=6.47 tps


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 24, 2011)

3.65 Pyraminx single PB, first sub-4, and on video.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 3x3 12.26 average of 5
> Non lucky but still, they were strangely very good solves... I was actually trying to be efficient.



Either you are improving too fast, or Roux is just awesome like that.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 24, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 3.65 Pyraminx single PB, first sub-4, and on video.


 
Sig change is required


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 24, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Either you are improving too fast, or Roux is just awesome like that.


 
I frequently get good averages like very low 13s... But this is just due to my inconsistency. Like for averages of 12, I dont get sub-13.5 that often.

Edit: and yes I agree, Roux is awesome


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2011)

1:37.08
first sub 1:40 in a while


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 24, 2011)

6x6: 2:55.50, 2:55.68, (2:48.65), 2:58.94, (3:00.05) = 2:56.71


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 24, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.94, 2.09, 2.09, 2.52, 2.28, (3.78), 1.84, (1.69), 2.31, 1.72, 2.52, 2.18 = 2.15 2x2 average of 12.
> Equal with PB.


 
Although my PB's are better, I do think you're overall better now :3 it's been a while since I've had a sub 2.5 average....


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2011)

sub 2.5 average of 12? And how long do you mean by "a while" (approximately)?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 24, 2011)

qcube new single solve PB + a decent average.

(12.1) 16.92 (20.656) 17.384 16.512 => 16.939


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.61
1. 15.57 R D2 U2 R U F B2 D L' R' F U' L' D' L U' R U' D' L' F' L2 R B D 
2. (16.85) R2 U L' D' F' R2 U2 B2 R B U2 F2 U' F2 R' B U R' F' U' R B D F L' 
3. 14.16 U B U2 F L' F' D R D B2 L R B' L U2 D' B2 U2 D' B' R F2 B' D U2 
4. 14.10 D' U' B' D2 B' U2 F' U D B' L' B F L F2 D2 R B D' B2 U' R' U R' U2 
5. (13.72) B U R' F R D B' U2 D' B D L' D' L B U' D' B2 D' L D B2 D R F 


Yay!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2011)

444:

Best average of 5: 38.81
1-5 - 40.61 38.12 37.70 (43.40) (33.12)

I loosened all of the screws on my ss v3 by a quarter turn. I find that it locks up less now.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 24, 2011)

Megaminx LL skip :O


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 24, 2011)

Sub- 40 3x3 avg...i think it was like 37 or 39


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Average of 12: 1:04.21*
1. 1:04.83 f2 L u' D f D' U F' f2 B' R' F2 B2 L R r2 f U2 u2 B F R2 r f2 U2 r D R2 u D' f2 U B r' f' R' B L2 r R 
2. (1:17.10) F' U' r F f U2 F2 r R' U' L' U f2 F2 u' F' u' r B r' f' L r B2 u F2 B D f2 r2 D L' R2 B2 F2 u2 D R2 F R' 
3. (54.39) L2 D' r2 f L U2 u R2 F2 R F' u L' U2 R2 f' r F2 D2 u' r2 B R2 D2 U u r F' L' F2 u' D L' B2 f' D f u2 B2 U2 
4. 1:05.13 L2 r2 U2 R2 L F2 L U2 f' L2 F2 u' L' U2 B2 r B' r' B' R2 F' B f2 D' B2 F2 U2 B' r F2 u2 r L' u F r' L' u2 B' D 
5. 1:01.31 B2 r' F U2 f2 u' D F2 u r R2 U u B' r U D' R' F' f2 U f2 r F' f B r2 B F' f2 U' B2 D2 U2 f F2 u D2 F' U 
6. 1:04.32 B2 L2 U F r2 u2 U R L r F' r2 U2 L' B f' D' B' L r f u B2 f2 R' L' r' f F2 L D2 f2 D' R' f' B U F2 f' R2 
7. 1:06.91 U u' B u R' r2 f U' u r u' F u R F2 L2 r F f2 U' r' f2 u U2 r U' u2 R' L' F L B D2 R B2 f L2 B D2 B 
8. 1:08.04 U D' r D u2 L2 R' u R' L' D2 R2 u R L F r' L U' L2 u D R' B2 f2 D' F' f' L B' f2 D2 R2 u2 R' U2 D' u2 B' u' 
9. 1:04.13 f' F2 L' u U L R' D' F B2 R' D2 B' U' u2 B D' B2 r2 R' u2 U B2 f R2 B u' D2 U' L D' R f L2 f' U2 R' F R' B2 
10. 1:06.77 L2 u2 B2 F r2 f L2 F u f' U2 F2 B' L' f' r2 U2 f r' u' U2 D L' u2 B U' r L D2 L2 f2 F2 D U2 f2 L' u B r B 
11. 1:02.12 r2 D' F' B2 D L' u' F2 r2 U' F2 u' B U' F' L2 B2 f2 R' u2 D' R B R' U F D2 u2 B' f' u' R' r2 U' r' B L2 r2 F2 R' 
12. 58.52 F2 D2 B2 r2 D2 f' D' B' F U' F2 L2 r B' f2 u' U F' R r2 u' r2 f2 r u2 L' U L2 f r2 u2 D' f' u f u' D2 F2 U' R'

Dropped 11s in the past 3 days. Ofc, it's been "regaining" old speed, but nonetheless. Hopefully I'll regain sub1 by September 24th for Princeton.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2011)

444, yau

Best average of 5: 43.94
1-5 - 39.87 (35.73) (49.64) 45.88 46.07


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Megaminx LL skip :O


 
Waaat
What was the time?


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 25, 2011)

YEEEEEES! 
*1.86, 2.21, 1.50, 2.05, (1.38)*, 2.02, 2.11, (2.63), 2.36, 2.03, 2.13, 2.36 = 2.06 2x2 average of 12 PB 
This was awesome after I got 2.15, which was equal with my PB, again. Bolded is 1.80 average of 5 (0.09 away from PB.)

Edit: Kind of disappointing, but still pretty nice.
2.46, 2.94, 2.06, 2.72, (0.93), 2.03, 1.84, 2.66, 2.66, 2.06, 1.80, 1.66, 5.25, 2.02, 4.13, 2.08, 2.61, 3.18, 1.86, 2.21, 1.50, 2.05, 1.38, 2.02, 2.11, 2.63, 2.36, 2.03, 2.13, 2.36, 2.61, 3.46, 3.50, 2.63, 2.84, 2.77, 3.18, 2.02, 1.80, 3.22, 3.22, 2.83, 2.46, 2.81, 4.44+, 2.11, 1.97, 2.77, 2.59, 1.83, 2.31, 6.36, 4.69, 2.94, 1.91, 1.38, 2.93, 2.40, 2.84, 2.52, 2.78, 2.00, 2.41, 1.83, 2.19, 2.43, 1.84, 2.50, 3.28, 1.88, 2.30, 2.30, 2.21, 2.15, 2.08, 2.21, 2.16, 2.50, 2.68, 2.21, 2.19, 2.50, 2.46, 2.94, 4.25, 2.19, 3.44, 2.59, 3.30, 3.03, (9.15(pop)), 3.34, 1.16, 3.09, 2.22, 2.05, 2.21, 2.08, 3.80, 2.19, 2.34, 2.66 = 2.56 2x2 average of 100 PB

Oh btw it was all stackmat and on video.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 25, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Waaat
> What was the time?


 
1:37.62

PB by less than a second, the rest of the solve was really horrible.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 25, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> YEEEEEES!
> *1.86, 2.21, 1.50, 2.05, (1.38)*, 2.02, 2.11, (2.63), 2.36, 2.03, 2.13, 2.36 = 2.06 2x2 average of 12 PB
> This was awesome after I got 2.15, which was equal with my PB, again. Bolded is 1.80 average of 5 (0.09 away from PB.)
> 
> ...


 
Oh. Now you beat me. Entirely. Congratz!


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 25, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> Oh. Now you beat me. Entirely. Congratz!


 
Thanks, but I'm pretty sure you got a 2.55 average of 100.


----------



## RubiksNub (Aug 25, 2011)

11.18 NL 
Also first sub-15 avg 12!
15.53 14.09 14.68 13.91 14.02 12.96 13.54 (18.36) 15.64 (11.19) = 14.15!


----------



## plechoss (Aug 25, 2011)

3x3 OH 
Statistics for 08-25-2011 14:27:02
Average: 14.67
Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 9.89
Worst Time: 19.53+
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	13.17	L2 R B2 D R' D U R D2 L2 R' B' F' U' R D U L D2 B D' R B F2 U2
2.	13.91	D' R D2 U' B2 L2 B F L R B F2 L D U2 R2 U' L' B F2 L D' U L R'
3.	14.73	U' B L U2 L R B2 U B' D B' F2 L D' U2 L2 R D U2 L2 R' B' L R2 U
4.	11.09	L' B U2 L R' D2 U L2 R' D2 L D' U' L2 R2 B L2 R' F' D' U2 L R U' L
5.	13.08	D L' B L2 R2 F' D' U B2 D2 B U' B2 F' U' L D2 B' F R F L' R2 F L'
6.	15.99	L2 D2 U2 F' L R' U F R2 B F L2 R' F2 D U2 B F' D' U' B' R' D' U' F
7.	14.69	D U2 L' D' L R' B U2 L2 R F' U' L D2 R2 B' F U L' F D2 U L2 R D
8.	19.05	L2 R' D2 F L2 R2 D B' U2 F' L' R F2 U B F2 R D' U' B F D2 B F U2
9.	15.45	D' L2 D2 U B' U R2 D2 U B' F2 U B' D U2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 R F' D2 U2
10.	13.95	U2 R' U B' D' U' L R' B F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' R' D' U L' B F U' R' F'
11.	15.42	B' R2 B' L F2 L B2 F2 D U2 B' F D2 U' L B2 D U' R2 D' U' B2 D U2 L'
12.	16.23	F2 R2 D' U F2 L2 B' R2 U L' R D2 L' R' D B' F' L2 D U F U' F R D
13.	16.68	B2 L2 R' F' L2 R' B' R D' U B' F2 L R U' R' F' R2 B R B2 F' D U R2
14.	15.45	F R2 B2 R' D' R2 D2 B' F2 D B' L R D' U2 B' F' D L2 B R2 F R' D U'
15.	16.06	B' R2 B F L' D L R' B2 F' D2 B' F2 U' B2 D2 L' B2 D' U2 B' F2 D' U' B
16.	12.92	U2 L B F' U R' D2 R B' F2 L2 U' B2 L R' D2 U F' L2 D2 B U' L D' L'
17.	13.88	U L R F' D2 U R B' R D B U B F' L2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 D2
18.	14.94	L' F' D' L' R2 D L2 R D2 L' R2 F L2 D2 U2 B2 F R' U2 L' D L' R D2 U2
19.	14.26	L' F R B' F' D U' B' L R F U2 B D F D' U2 L' F2 D' U2 B L' D' U'
20.	9.92	F L2 U' F' D2 U' L2 R' B2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' D F2 L' D' F L' R2 F2 R2 B2	fullstep na żółtym
21.	17.32	B R B U' R' B' R' B' L U' L' R U R U L R B' U L' B' F2 L2 R' D
22.	13.59	B2 F2 D2 U B' F2 U B F' R2 B2 D L2 R' B' L' R2 D2 L' D' U' R B2 D' L2
23.	14.96	L R F' L R U2 L2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' F2 L' R' B F D2 B' R F L U' B' F'
24.	17.58	B' D2 F' R2 D U2 B' R B D R' B2 L' B2 D' U F' D' B' F2 D2 U2 B F R
25.	15.90	R2 B' D2 B2 F' D U' L' R' F2 L2 D U B2 L R2 B' L2 R2 B2 F U' L2 U F
26.	14.84	B D2 F2 L B2 D2 U L' B2 U2 B2 D B' D L2 B' F2 D2 B U' L R' D' U2 B2
27.	15.89	D' U B R D2 R F R' B2 F2 D' L' U2 F L' U R F' L2 U B' F D2 F R
28.	13.18	D' U L2 B L R' B' R B F' U L B2 F' D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 B F2
29.	17.11	L' R' D B F D' L2 F2 D F R2 U' R' D L F' L F' U2 B' D2 U L R F2
30.	13.88	L' R2 U' R' F' L' R D2 U' L U' R B' F L2 R2 U F L2 R U B' R2 B' U2
31.	15.72	B2 D' L2 R' U2 L' B' L R' F2 L R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B R U2 R' B F' U
32.	14.39	U F' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U L' D U2 F' D2 L2 F2 D' F R2 D B2 F D
33.	14.68	D' B L' D' R D' U F U' L U' B U2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 F' L2 R' B'
34.	13.21	B' D' B2 F2 L B2 L2 F' D2 L R2 D U' L' R B2 F' U B' D2 F' L2 F L2 R'
35.	17.79	F' D U F' U R' B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 L R' D' U L R' D' U R2 D L R2 U2
36.	14.45	L2 U' L R' B' L B' F D U' L2 B F' R2 U' B2 F D' U2 R2 D' R D2 B F
37.	13.00	U' L B' F2 D R' F U' L R2 D' U' B L R2 D2 F L D U' L' R B2 F2 R
38.	16.06	B' L2 B' F L' R U' B U' L2 D L' R2 F2 L2 U B F2 L2 D' U' L B' F2 D2
39.	15.36	F' D U' B F R D' F' L2 R2 D U R' D' L' B' D2 L' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F
40.	14.28	B2 F' U B2 F R' F2 L B' F' R2 D U2 R' D' U' F L2 D U B F' D2 U' B2
41.	15.35	R2 B D2 L R' U L2 B' L2 R' B' L' R' F L2 D' F' U' F R' U B' F2 U R'
42.	11.64	R' B L' B' F U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' B U2 B F2 D2 U B U' B' F L2 R
43.	(9.89)	F2 L' D B' F R2 B2 U' B F2 D2 U' L' D' U B R2 B F' D' U2 L F' D U	zbll
44.	14.15	L2 F L R B D L R' D U B' F' L2 R' B2 F' D F' R2 B' F D2 B2 L D'
45.	15.53	B' D' U' B D U2 B' F D2 F2 L' R F2 D' F U' F D2 U2 F D U B R' D'
46.	12.65	U2 R D2 U R U2 L' R' D2 R' B' D' U B2 L' R D' L2 U2 L R2 F2 D' L2 R
47.	(19.53+)	B2 U2 B' F2 L D B2 F' L R' B' D R' B2 L2 D' U' R' D2 U B F' D' B' R'
48.	15.52	F L' R2 U B' D' U' R D U' F R' B L2 U' L2 F D F' L D' B' L B2 F'
49.	16.39	D2 U' B F' R' D' U B2 L' R B L R B2 F D' B L B F L' R D' R B2
50.	14.74	R2 D2 U L B F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 D L' D' U' B2 L D' L' B2 L R' B2 R2
51.	15.24	B F' D2 U' F2 R2 B U R' B F' L' R D L' R D' B F U F' D2 B2 F' U
52.	16.94	L2 B2 D L2 B' U2 B2 F2 D2 L R D' U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B L' R' D' U L' R B'
53.	15.05	R U' L' B F2 L R D' U L2 B' F2 D B F' L2 R' D' U2 L2 R' F' R B R2
54.	16.18	R2 B2 F L R' F D U2 L D' U' B2 F D' F D2 U2 F' L2 R' U' L2 R2 B' L'
55.	14.68	R' B' L2 D' U' B L' U2 F D U L F' L2 R U' B L R2 F2 D2 U R' B2 L'
56.	15.50	F' D2 R2 D' L' F' U' B2 D' U2 F2 L R' U' B R' D2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 F' L2 R'
57.	16.53	D2 U' R' U B2 D U L B F' L' R B2 F' R2 F' L' B' U' R2 B F2 U2 F2 R
58.	14.68	D U' B2 L D U2 R B' R2 B2 U F' R B' F L2 R' B' D U' F U2 B2 F' U'
59.	14.34	B' F' D U R B L F' D L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' U' L' R2 B R' D' F L' D2 U
60.	13.61	D' U' F' L2 R D2 U2 B' D B' D U' F2 D R2 D2 U2 L R2 U L2 B' R F2 R
61.	16.68	B' F R2 B' L R B2 F' L D B F' D' B2 F2 R' U2 L2 F R2 B F' L2 R U
62.	16.89	U2 B2 L2 F2 U L' B' L2 F' L' R' D' L2 D2 R D U R F' R F D' U2 R' B
63.	14.78	B2 F D2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 L' D U' B2 D B' F L' F2 L' U2 L2 R' B2 D U' B
64.	14.19	F2 L2 U2 R' F L' B2 F L B2 F2 L' U' L B' F' L' U2 F' L D B F2 R' B'
65.	12.47	L' R D' U2 R B R2 F D' U L D R2 B L' B' F' U2 R2 F U' F2 D U' F2
66.	16.35	L R U R2 U' L' R D B L U F2 D' F L2 R D B' F' L2 R2 B' D' L R
67.	14.66	D R' D2 R D2 B' F U' B2 F2 D L R' U' L2 R' D' L' U' R D' U F2 U F2
68.	18.02	L R' B' D' U' B' R D2 B D2 U2 L2 R2 F' D' L' R2 D F L2 R' D' U2 R' F'
69.	13.86	R2 B2 D' U F' R D' U2 L2 R D2 B L2 B2 F D' U L' U F' D' F' D2 U' B'
70.	16.36	D L U F2 L' R U B2 L2 B2 D' L R' B F2 R' F' L' B F2 U B L' D2 B'
71.	15.77	D' B2 L' R U L' R' D' U B' F' D2 L' D' U2 F R' F L' R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2
72.	15.09	F2 L' D' B F L U L U2 B F2 D2 U' F' L2 B D2 F' L2 R F L2 R2 D' F
73.	16.72	B2 F2 L B2 R' D U' B2 U2 B' U F' D' U' B D L2 R2 D' U2 F R B D2 U'
74.	12.84	U2 R2 U' R U' L2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 L2 R F D F2 U' B2 F L2 R D2 U B F2
75.	14.60	L D B2 D F D' B2 F2 D' U2 F' L' R U' R B' F' L D' U L2 R' D U' B2
76.	13.12	R B2 U' L2 U2 L' D U F' L B' F2 D' L R' U' L' D' B2 F2 D' U B U2 L
77.	15.81	U L' R B' L' B L2 B F' D2 R B L2 B2 L2 R' D B2 F D2 B F2 D' U2 L
78.	11.99	L R2 F' U2 R' B' F' L2 F' D' F' D B' D L2 D' U L2 R D' B2 L2 R2 B F'
79.	10.23	B2 L' U2 F D U' L R' U' B2 R2 U R B' U L' R2 U' F2 D B2 U' L R' B'
80.	16.70	B2 D U' R2 B F R D U2 B F' D' U2 F D U2 L R U' R2 D' U R2 F' U
81.	11.88	L B R B L R F L B' U' F2 L' D' U2 B' D' L2 U' R' B L' R U2 L F
82.	16.53	B F2 R' D U2 F D2 U' L R2 B R F' D U2 L2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' R2 D' U L2
83.	12.29	B F L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L B R U2 L2 B' L' U' B R2 B F R2 D U R2 U2 L
84.	15.74	L' D B2 F' U' R' U L' R' U2 B2 F L D U R D U' F2 L U2 B' F' D' U
85.	11.50	L2 R' B' F2 R2 U' B L2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 U B2 F' L R' B2 L' R B F R2 B2
86.	14.11	D2 L' R' D' U' L2 F D' L2 R' B2 L2 R B' F' D B F2 L R U2 B F2 R' F'
87.	14.76	L R2 U' B' F' L R2 B F2 D B F L2 U' F D' L2 R' D B' F R' U R' B'
88.	14.08	B F D' B D' U L' R' F' L2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U L R' U2 L2 R U' F' R' F
89.	13.47	B2 R D' B2 R D B2 F L F' L R' D L' R' B' F' U B' L2 D2 U' B' F L'
90.	15.63	D U B2 F L' B L' U' B2 F2 D' U' L R' B2 R2 B' F D2 L' B' F2 U' L' D
91.	15.35	L2 B R2 F' D2 L D2 U' R2 F2 L' B F L2 B2 F D2 L R' U2 L B' F2 R' B
92.	11.96	L B2 R U2 R' F R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' B' F' D F R' D2 U R U F2 R' D2 U2
93.	13.35	F D B2 F D' U2 B F2 U' F2 L2 R2 B F L D' L2 R B D' U L F L' R'
94.	17.17	F L2 B F2 L' R2 F L D2 R' D' B' F' L' U2 R' D L' R' U' R' U B' F2 R
95.	14.51	D B' F L' R B' L2 D2 L' B2 F' U' L B2 F L' F2 R D2 U' B2 F' U2 L B2
96.	11.80	L2 D U2 L' B2 F L2 R D' L' D L' D U2 R2 D' R' B' R' B F D U2 L' U
97.	13.45	D2 L' B F2 D' U2 F2 D U' B2 D2 U B L2 B' F' L2 R' D2 U B' D2 L D U2
98.	14.68	L' R D L' F' D B2 F2 D' F L R2 B F2 U R2 B2 F' D L2 B2 F' R' B' F
99.	13.96	D U' B2 D B' L' U2 L2 R D' U2 B F2 D' L R' U2 L2 U2 L D' B' D2 F D2
100.	11.05	L2 U' R' B' L U B F2 D U2 L2 R2 B' D' U' F' L' R' F' L' R B L2 F' L2


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2011)

15.95 ao100



Spoiler



Statistics for 08-25-2011 11:15:14

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Number of Parity: 0
Average: 15.95
Standard Deviation: 1.72
Best Time: 11.46
Worst Time: 19.80
Individual Times:
1.	13.69	D2 B' U2 D' R L U B R' D F' U R2 U' F2 U D2 L2 B2 L2
2.	13.33	L2 F' L2 B' L F D B R2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D'
3.	17.27	D2 R U D' B2 R' F2 D' F' L F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D
4.	15.21	B2 D L F B' R' U2 D' B2 L' D F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2
5.	15.08	U2 R2 F' U' B L' F' U L' D B U L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' D2
6.	16.66	R L' F' R2 B R2 U F2 B L B' R2 U D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2
7.	15.52	U L2 B U D' B' U' L F' L2 U L' U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' F2
8.	17.13	F U F2 U2 F2 L D F R D F2 R2 U' D R2 F2 B2 D
9.	13.27	U D' R D' L' D' F L' B2 U R' U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D
10.	14.19	F' D' R U F2 D' F2 B2 R' L F' L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2
11.	17.80	D F2 B L' F' R' F' D' B' R2 B' R2 U2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2
12.	16.28	U F2 L2 F R U2 R U2 L F' L U' R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D R2
13.	13.77	R2 U2 D' B' R L D F' U R' F D2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2
14.	17.00	R F U' L2 F' U2 B D' L F' U R' F2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2
15.	18.19	F2 R F U R U L F R' F2 B U2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 F2
16.	16.63	D2 B R' F' L F' B R' D F2 L' U D2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' D' F2
17.	16.22	R' F2 R2 L U' D2 L2 F B' L D2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U
18.	14.58	R L U2 D2 L U2 F' R2 L D B L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U D' B2 R2 D2
19.	14.80	U2 F' U' L' F' B R' D' L D2 F B2 U R2 D R2 L2 U R2 F2
20.	17.94	D L2 D B R2 U2 F' R' B' U' F U R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U2
21.	18.41	U2 B' D' F' L' D' L2 B2 R2 L' U L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D2
22.	14.63	U' F2 U2 R2 L' D R' B' D' F' B U2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2
23.	13.16	U2 F R' U D R' U D F' U R' L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U R2
24.	16.97	R' B L F' L2 D' F2 U' B' D L D2 B2 L2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 L2
25.	18.46	U L' F U F2 D' L2 B' U2 R' F' L' F2 U2 D R2 B2 U' D' B2
26.	13.02	F2 L D F' L' F2 U F2 D2 L D2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U R2
27.	13.75	L' B R2 U D R F U' R2 L B U F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D R2
28.	15.16	U L' B2 D R' L D' B' R B2 R U2 D L2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2
29.	15.15	B R F' U2 L' F U2 F U2 D L U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 D
30.	16.68	B' R' L B' L B' L2 D' R' U2 L' U2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 D'
31.	15.58	D2 F R U2 L F2 L' D R' L2 F U' R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 U
32.	15.78	U' D F' B2 D R F2 L' F D' L2 B D R2 U B2 D' F2 U' D L2
33.	15.30	U D' L2 B2 R U2 B D2 L2 D' L' D' B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2
34.	14.28	U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 B' L2 U' D2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U'
35.	16.47	U' B2 L' F' U D' B' R2 D' F U2 R B2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2
36.	19.05	R' L2 B2 U' L' D' B2 R' U L B U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D'
37.	13.71	R' U L B' R D' B D R' U' D' F' L2 U' R2 D B2 D B2 U' B2
38.	16.75	U D2 F2 R2 U' B R L2 U B2 R' F2 R2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 U'
39.	14.43	F B' D F B D2 L F U2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2
40.	17.47	L2 D R' U2 D' L U' D2 R B U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U R2
41.	16.88	L' B2 D' F U' F' R' U B R L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U
42.	17.22	R L' D B2 D' R' U F' U R' U2 B2 U R2 U D2 R2 L2 D L2
43.	18.08	D' R L' D B' U2 F U2 L F U' B' U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2
44.	13.16	R' F2 L2 B' L2 D' L' U L F U' R2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 D'
45.	19.55	F R2 L B L' B' L' F R B D R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 D2
46.	15.27	U2 B' R' B D' B U' D' R2 D2 F B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U'
47.	18.80	R2 B2 R B U2 D F2 R' B D F L B2 U D L2 B2 D' B2 D
48.	15.90	D' B' R F' D2 R U2 F' U2 R' D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2
49.	13.05	U F' D L' F L2 B' U D2 R2 D' F' B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D2
50.	18.09	D R2 L D2 L2 B L' D' F' U' L U2 R2 U B2 U B2 D F2 U D2
51.	14.63	R B' U B' L U2 D2 L' F2 U2 B R2 D' F2 U F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2
52.	15.97	F' U' R D F' D F2 R B2 D F U F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' D B2 U
53.	16.90	U B2 L U D F2 L U B2 L F' D2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U'
54.	14.77	R U2 D R2 F' D' B D L2 D2 L U' B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 F2
55.	16.65	F L U F' U B' D R F D' L U2 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U2 D'
56.	19.33	F D2 B L' F' L F B R2 B L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2
57.	13.66	U F L' D' R' F2 D2 F U2 L' D L' B2 L2 U D2 F2 R2 U L2 F2
58.	15.58	R2 B2 R2 F2 B U2 D L' F' B R L2 D F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2
59.	14.34	B' D L F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L F' R2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2
60.	16.90	U' R U2 L D2 F' L' D' B2 U R' D F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2
61.	16.13	B2 R F' L U' F' U' B' R' U2 L U' L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D L2 F2
62.	17.31	R2 L D' R2 F2 U2 L' F U' R B U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U'
63.	14.59	D B2 L D2 L2 F B2 D L F' U F U2 R2 U D2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2
64.	13.59	R' F' D B U R L' U2 D' B2 D F' B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2
65.	15.63	U L D R2 L2 F R B U' R F' U D2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 D2 L2
66.	15.22	R' B R2 F' R' D' B L' B2 U' R U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2
67.	14.19	F2 B' U2 F2 R D' F2 B2 D R' L2 F2 U' D B2 U F2 U B2 D'
68.	15.13	F' R L' U' B R L F2 R D' B D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U
69.	16.41	U2 R2 F' L2 B R' L2 B D' F R' U2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2
70.	15.41	U2 R U' L F2 D' F L B' D L U L2 D B2 U' B2 D B2 D F2
71.	16.72	D L U' B' D R D2 L U' F' D R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D
72.	16.78	F L D' R' B D2 F2 D2 L' F' D' R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B2 L2
73.	16.88	B2 L F D R U' F' U' R2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2
74.	15.11	D2 F' R2 D' L' U R U2 L B' L U D2 F2 U D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2
75.	16.93	B2 R' L' D L2 F' U' R' B' R B D2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 D F2
76.	18.65	L2 B R L2 B' R2 F2 L' D' B L F' U L2 U' D' F2 L2 U F2 L2
77.	19.80	U2 L U F2 U2 L' F' B R B' R' U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D' F2 R2 D2
78.	15.68	U F L U' R2 D' L' B L U2 F B2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D'
79.	15.55	R2 U R2 F B' U B R' L' U B D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 D'
80.	18.80	R' D2 R' U2 L F' D B2 D' R D L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2
81.	15.40	B U' R' U2 F L2 B' R' B U2 D' R U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U D2 L2 F2
82.	11.46	U2 F' R' U' F2 D R2 U R' U' F U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2
83.	16.33	U F' U F' B R2 U' R' L B L' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' D2
84.	14.96	U F' R' B D' L2 F' L' F B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2
85.	15.88	D' F' R2 D2 B L F2 L B' L' D L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U'
86.	14.13	L U' F U2 R2 L' F2 D2 B2 L' D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U
87.	14.93	R2 F D' R' L' F D F' B' R B D R2 F2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U F2
88.	17.78	U2 R2 F' L B2 D2 R' U L' U F' U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U D' B2 R2
89.	16.63	R2 F2 U R2 D' L D2 F2 D' B L2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D
90.	12.34	R F R' D2 R' B D' L U D' R' F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2
91.	18.33	D2 R' U R' L' F R' D L' F' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2
92.	16.19	U2 D' F' U D R' L U2 R2 F' L D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U L2
93.	15.90	U B' U R2 D2 R' D' B' R' F2 R D R2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2
94.	15.41	U2 B' R' B2 L2 U L' F D L D' R' U' B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2
95.	18.05	R2 D R F U2 B' D L D F' R D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2
96.	18.08	F2 R L2 B2 D2 L2 U' D2 B U2 R B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U'
97.	16.02	R2 D F U2 B' U' B' L' D2 F R U' L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 F2
98.	17.78	D R' U2 L' U2 F D' B2 U' B' D R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D
99.	16.44	U2 F R' D' B2 U R B R' F2 L U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' D2 R2 B2 R2
100.	15.30	F2 U2 F' R' F' D' R' U2 R' B L D2 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 25, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> 15.95 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this pb?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2011)

technically, but its only the second ao100 ive done, the other was 20.15


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

21.62 avg5 OH

23.47 avg12 OH


----------



## Jakube (Aug 25, 2011)

best avg12: 16.59 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.82) (bold)

*(11.99), (21.19), 15.34, 15.67, 17.21*, 15.86, 17.84, 16.83, 14.22, 17.08, 18.52, 17.33
Fullstep 11.99



Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.59
*1. (11.99) L2 B' R2 F L D R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F U D' B2 R2 B R' L D2 U B2 L' B'
2. (21.19) U' R F' D2 U F2 B2 D U2 L U' L2 U B' D2 F B D R2 F2 L2 U F2 B R2
3. 15.34 R2 D' U2 B F L R' B' R2 F' D' B2 R' B' U L2 D' R' U' R U R2 F' R B'
4. 15.67 L B2 F' R2 F' U' D' L2 D' U' F' U' B' R B F2 R2 F' D R' L F2 L2 D' R2
5. 17.21 B' L D L D L U D2 R U R L' F' R' F2 L' F R' U L R U2 B' D U'*
6. 15.86 U' R2 L' U2 B2 U' R F' U2 L R U D L2 D' F' U2 B' F U2 D' L2 B D U2
7. 17.84 F2 U' F' L' R' U' B' L' R U B D' F2 B U2 F' R F B L D B' F2 U' L'
8. 16.83 B U R2 L' D' F' L' D2 B U B' F' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 L' R2 B' L U' D2 R2 D2
9. 14.22 B' D F B2 U R' L2 D' U B' D R2 U R L D F L' D' B U L2 B' R' D'
10. 17.08 L' R D U B L D' L' R B D2 U F2 L R F2 L2 F' R2 U B' D2 F' R' F2
11. 18.52 B' D' F2 L2 B L' U B2 U' R2 L D R' B2 L B2 D2 R L' D2 U2 B2 U B2 F
12. 17.33 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U L' B2 U F D2 F2 D' U L' R U R B' U' B'




4x4x4: 
Best time: 59.26
Best avg5: 1:07.35 (PB)
Best avg12: 1:10.48 (PB)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> sub 2.5 average of 12? And how long do you mean by "a while" (approximately)?


 
Few weeks, like 3 maybe.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't had anything remotely decent in 2x2 lately, so I guess this is good.
Average of 12: 2.49
1. 2.77 R2 U' R F' U F R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
2. 3.19 U F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' 
3. 2.02 U2 R U2 R' F2 U F' U F R' U' 
4. 2.02 R2 F2 R' F R U' F2 R U2 R' U' 
5. 3.75 U2 R' U2 F R' U F' R' U2 R' U' 
6. 1.80 U' R2 U' R U2 R' F2 R' U' R U' 
7. 1.84 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 F' R' U' 
8. (4.13) U2 R' U2 R F' U F' R2 U2 R' U' 
9. 3.13 R' F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R U R' U' 
10. 2.44 F' U R U' R F' R U2 F' R2 U' 
11. (1.72) F2 R F R' U2 F U' F U' R' U' 
12. 1.96 F2 R' F2 U2 R F' U F2 U2 R2 U' 

1.96 average of 5 in there.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> 21.62 avg5 OH
> 
> 23.47 avg12 OH


 
You are faster than me?


----------



## 7942139101129 (Aug 25, 2011)

WTF?!!!!! :O:O:O

Megaminx avg5:

Average: 59.10
Standard Deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 56.43
Worst Time: 1:13.90
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:13.90)	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
2.	(56.43)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
3.	1:02.81	R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
4.	56.96	R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
5.	57.52	R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R--




avg12:

Average: 1:05.05
Standard Deviation: 6.02
Best Time: 56.43
Worst Time: 1:15.61
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:03.71	R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
2.	1:05.13	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
3.	(1:15.61)	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
4.	1:06.15	R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
5.	1:12.81	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
6.	1:13.90	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
7.	(56.43)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
8.	1:02.81	R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
9.	56.96	R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
10.	57.52	R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
11.	1:14.83	R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
12.	56.65	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## APdRF (Aug 25, 2011)

Finshed learning CLL yesterday. Now it's time to practice  

19.85 3X3 OH (my first LL skip  )


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2011)

3:13.43 6x6!!
pll parity


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2011)

Shaping up again. Average of 12: 2.38
1. 2.19 U' F U2 R2 F' R' F R 
2. 2.40 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U F' R U' 
3. 1.86 U F' R2 F R' F R U' R 
4. 2.11 R F2 U' R2 F' U2 F U F2 
5. (1.66) F U F' U F2 U2 
6. 2.90 R U' F' U2 F U R2 U2 F' U' 
7. 2.22 F U2 F U R2 F2 U R' U2 
8. 2.75 F U F' R F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
9. 2.97 U F U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 F' U 
10. (3.05) F' U' R U' R' F R' U2 R' U2 
11. 2.56 U R2 U' F R2 U R F 
12. 1.84 U R' F2 U' R F' R'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 25, 2011)

17 second OH single. LL was sune + PLLskip.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5: 15.12
1. (13.76) L2 D' U R2 F' R' L2 U2 B U2 B2 L R2 U' L' F' U D F' D L2 D2 B2 L R' 
2. 14.59 D' F D' R D' R B L' R' B R' F D2 B' D L2 F R' L' B D2 F L' F2 B' 
3. (20.62) U L' F' R2 U F U2 D2 R B' F' D2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 L D2 B' R2 B' L2 F' U 
4. 16.32 B L' D' B' R2 F U2 R2 L U2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' F2 B U L D F R D2 U2 R' 
5. 14.44 D2 R U' F B2 D2 U B' D2 U2 R B R2 D' B D2 F R' D L B' L U' B' R2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 26, 2011)

12.36, 11.51, 10.65, (12.75), 11.39, 10.82, 11.67, 10.69, 10.46, (8.97), 11.27, 11.83 = 11.26 avg12

PB avg12 is 11.07, but it had like 4 skips. Every solve in here may have been NL, but I'm not sure. I know the 8.97 was NL.

zhanchi


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2011)

Practiced 2x2 because Bill and Chris make me feel slow.


PB's all around.

.54 Single (3 move scramble, lulz)

2.80 Ao5

3.24 Ao12

4.03 Ao100

Finally finished CLL, so now I'm going to practice 2x2 much more often.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> PB's all around.
> 
> .54 Single (3 move scramble, lulz)



Are you going to count that as your real PB or no?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Are you going to count that as your real PB or no?


 
I don't care about singles, so no. I just posted it because I thought it was funny.


----------



## JyH (Aug 26, 2011)

2x2 singles are super important so you should count it

wtf already sub 3


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> 2x2 singles are super important so you should count it
> 
> wtf already sub 3


 
why are they important?


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 26, 2011)

Finally, a completely sub 25 average of 12. Nowhere near my personal best avg12 (22.14) but awesome to me none the less.

Session Average: 23.34
σ: 0.92
Best Time: 22.04
Worst Time: 24.88
Individual Times:
23.60, 24.60, 22.95, 24.28, 22.96, 23.74, (22.04), 23.06, 22.28, 22.97, (24.88), 23.00




Spoiler



1. 23.60 D' U B' D2 L' R F2 R' L2 D L B' R2 B F' R' L2 F D2 B L B' R2 B F'
2. 24.60 L' B' U D2 F2 L2 U' F' U2 L2 R2 D F2 U' F B' R2 U F2 L' U2 F2 U L' R'
3. 22.95 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 U B' U2 L U B2 L' U2 R F D L U2 R2 U' D
4. 24.28 U' R2 F' U2 R2 F B' R F L' B F2 U2 B' R D2 U' R B U L F2 U2 B2 F'
5. 22.96 U F R' B' D' F L F2 R' B' L2 F' D B U2 R D F D' R' F' U' L' R2 U2
6. 23.74 R' F' B R' U' B' U' R' L U' L2 D' R U' R' L' U' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D R'
7. (22.04) D' F U' F2 R2 U' L2 B F D2 R' B2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 F2 R' F2 L B' D2 U'
8. 23.06 D' B U F' U2 R2 U' D' R U' L2 F' D B L2 R' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U B F'
9. 22.28 U2 R U2 D' B2 R' F U R2 D2 B U D F D L R F' D2 U2 L' D' B' L2 R'
10. 22.97 F' R' D L R' B F2 L' D U' R D2 R F' U' F' R2 U' D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 B
11. (24.88) L F D R' L' B2 L B2 L2 D B F2 U F2 U L' B' F2 U' L' U L R B' D2
12. 23.00 B R2 D R2 B' R B2 L D F' L F B R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 R B' L B F' D'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> why are they important?


 
He's just joking, don't worry about it.

@Jyh Lol, not nearly sub 3, only average of 5.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 26, 2011)

New PB Ao5 21.74 and PB Ao12 23.00! Awesomesauce.


----------



## JyH (Aug 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> He's just joking, don't worry about it.
> 
> @Jyh Lol, not nearly sub 3, only average of 5.


 
sub 3 average already? even though average of 5 doesn't mean much.

Average of 12: 13.90


Spoiler



1. 12.49 L2 U D' F' D L F D' F' B D2 B' L F' R U B2 R L D B2 D2 U2 F' D2 
2. 13.54 U F L' D2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 R' D' L2 D L2 R' U R F' D F' U' B2 U2 D 
3. 13.62 D' B' R2 U2 R2 B' R' D' U2 R' F2 R D R' U F R' L2 B' F2 U' F' U R2 F 
4. 15.46 F' R2 U' F2 B' U B R U2 L2 B2 D' U' B' R2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 
5. 14.61 R D2 L' U' R D2 L2 U' D F L' B U' D2 B U2 R' U2 F2 R' U B2 F' U2 F2 
6. 10.95 D' F' L2 F' U2 R2 D L B D' B2 R D' L2 D2 F' B2 L2 F2 D U L' U' L2 F 
7. 13.34 R B2 F' R F2 B L2 R' F B' D' B2 F' U L F U' L' R2 B U' B2 U D' R2 
8. (18.61) L' B' U L2 U' L2 F' D U2 L2 R2 F2 L' D L F D' R L2 D' F' U2 B' L' D' 
9. (10.88) D R L2 D' F' D2 R2 D2 L' U' F2 B D U2 F2 L' F2 D U' F D2 L' D' L' U 
10. 14.70 B' R' D U2 L' D F2 R L2 F2 R' F2 R2 F R' F2 R' U D L' B' L2 F L2 F2 
11. 15.98 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D R U B' R D' L' R B R F2 U' B F L U' L' D' F2 U 
12. 14.35 F' U R B2 D' F B L' D' U' L' R2 F D U F' U2 F R U2 F2 B' U2 D2 L'



counting 10 

10.95


Spoiler



F' D L U R' F D (7)
R' F R F' R' U' R (7/14)
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (8/22)
y' U' L' U' L U' L' U L (8/30)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8/38)
R' U' R' F R F' U R (8/46)
lol solution but it all worked out in the end



10.88


Spoiler



y'
U D F' R' (4)
U y' R' U R (4)
gave up after like, 15 tries. all i remember is the OLL + a PLL skip. OLL was R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'.



EDIT: 12.97 average of 5 i forgot about (second sub 13). the last solve in the average was the 10.88, so you can figure out which solves were the 12.97 average. also second sub 14 average of 12 i believe.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2011)

Decided to practice some CFOP. I've gotten much much faster since last time. Still using two look OLL. It's worth looking at the actual solves to see how I went from bad to decent to good.

CFOP
Aug 25, 2011 8:40:11 PM - 9:07:24 PM

Mean: 17.26
Standard deviation: 2.79
Best Time: 12.41
Worst Time: 24.08

Best average of 5: 13.39
27-31 - (12.41) 14.09 12.72 (18.05) 13.36

Best average of 12: 14.38
25-36 - 13.97 14.55 (12.41) 14.09 12.72 (18.05) 13.36 14.33 14.44 14.18 16.93 15.27



Spoiler



1. 16.36 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U R' D' B' D F U L D L2 B2 U
2. 20.33 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 R' F D F' U2 F U' F L' B R' U2
3. 18.84 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U B' L U' B F' R' F' U R2 L2 D2
4. 17.53 B2 L2 D U R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' B' L' U' R2 D L2 B' R' B'
5. 18.33 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U R2 U' R U' F' R' U2
6. 20.65 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B U R' F' L2 F' U L' B2 D2
7. 15.55 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' R L2 U2 B' D U2 L2 B F2 L' U2
8. 17.68 F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F D B L2 D' R B2 U
9. 21.08 D' U' F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L' B' U2 R' L2 B U2 R2 D' U'
10. 20.27 L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L' U F' D2 U2 R L2 U' B2 U
11. 16.16 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B F R B2 D' B' F2 R' F D2
12. 19.31 U R2 L2 D F2 D R2 U B2 U2 B' L' F' U B2 F' L2 D' U L U2
13. 24.08 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 L2 U B' R2 U R' F' L D R' L2 F2 U'
14. 22.47 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 U R B' F' D' B' L2 B2 F2 D' L
15. 13.91 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F' D2 F R' U R L' D U2 F' R
16. 20.02 U' F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R L2 U B' L' B' R' B' L' F' L'
17. 17.56 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F' U L2 B F' D' F2 L F'
18. 19.55 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U' F' U2 L' B2 R' B2 F U2 L U'
19. 19.13 U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U2 L B U2 B' R U' B2 F' D' B L2
20. 17.31 D F2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B F' D' B2 U' L F2 L B2 F U2
21. 15.90 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F' L D' R2 F2 R2 B L' U2 R D2
22. 16.66 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' U' F R2 B' R' F2 U L B' R2 D R'
23. 17.90 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 F U2 F U' R B' F' L2 D'
24. 20.08 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U L F' R B' R' B R D' B' L
25. 13.97 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B U2 R' B' U R2 U'
26. 14.55 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 F' D B D2 U' F R' D2 B
27. 12.41 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' F' L D R F' D B D2 B2 F' U
28. 14.09 D' R2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' B' L' B' R2 U' R' F L2 D2 L
29. 12.72 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B' L D R' L B F' R2 L' F2 D2
30. 18.05 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F' D R F2 D' B D R' L2 D
31. 13.36 L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 R' B R' D2 R D B2 L' B2 L'
32. 14.33 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' R2 U' F L2 D L B U2 R2 F R2 U'
33. 14.44 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 R' F' D' F' R' F U R' B2 L U2
34. 14.18 U' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L U2 L F2 L' D' B' R2 D' U'
35. 16.93 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U F B2 L' D' R2 B' D' B2 R2 L' U
36. 15.27 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F U B L' U' B2 U' B' F2 R U
37. 17.59 B2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 L D B2 L2 F D' U L B D'


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 26, 2011)

Just realised I haven't posted this here:
http://tinyurl.com/algOHRouxsolve1

^ First sub-20 OH solve - 17.27

My TPS is lol... As always.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 26, 2011)

1.75, (1.38), (9.44), 1.59, 1.58 = *1.64 2x2 average of 5* PB 
Stackmat and on video.
Edit: Once I upload this I think I will have avg5, avg12 and avg100 YouTube UWRs.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.75, (1.38), (9.44), 1.59, 1.58 = *1.64 2x2 average of 5* PB
> Stackmat and on video.
> Edit: Once I upload this I think I will have avg5, avg12 and avg100 YouTube UWRs.


 
;Ljksdl;akjdsflk;djgl;hkdalkjdsaf. So fast


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> sub 3 average already? even though average of 5 doesn't mean much.


 
Ao12 now. O__O

2.95 2x2 Ao12: *(1.12), 1.50, 3.30, 2.42, 2.76,* 3.19, (4.29), 2.76, 3.46, 3.15, 3.78, 3.22

Solves 1-5 are a 2.23 Ao5. Both sub 2's were LL skips. xD

edit: Also, 3.86 Ao100.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ao12 now. O__O
> 
> 2.95 2x2 Ao12: *(1.12), 1.50, 3.30, 2.42, 2.76,* 3.19, (4.29), 2.76, 3.46, 3.15, 3.78, 3.22
> 
> Solves 1-5 are a 2.23 Ao5. Both sub 2's were LL skips. xD


 
:O keyboard to stackmat?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> :O keyboard to stackmat?


 
Keyboard. I was trying to use stackmat, but for some reason, when I enter the times into iiTimer, it doesn't change the scramble. But I'll try to get it on stckmat.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 26, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.75, (1.38), (9.44), 1.59, 1.58 = *1.64 2x2 average of 5* PB



Amazing! But what happened with the 9.44?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 26, 2011)

Statistics for 08-26-2011 11:47:31

Average: 20.19
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 19.73
Worst Time: 23.61
Individual Times:
1.	19.82	B' F2 D2 B F R' D U R' D2 U' L2 R' B' F' D' U' R' D' B2 F R' B' F2 U
2.	19.83	D' L R2 D' U R' F R B L' D R2 F2 U' L2 B' D U B2 D' F' L R B' R
3.	(19.73)	R2 D' B2 U B' R' D U' B' R2 B2 F2 L B F R' D' B2 L' R B F2 R2 D' U2
4.	(23.61)	R B2 F' R F2 D' U L2 R' F' D L' D F2 D2 R' D' B2 D' U L U' F L2 D
5.	20.93	L2 U L' B F2 L R2 D2 F R B' L' U' R' B F R' U B' F2 U' L2 R' F R

sub 20 OH a05 fail


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Keyboard. I was trying to use stackmat, but for some reason, when I enter the times into iiTimer, it doesn't change the scramble. But I'll try to get it on stckmat.



Oh, yeah. I've noticed that lately too.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

YES. First sub2 on 5x5. L4E skip though :3.

1:58.63.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

YES.
48.55 4x4x4 single. OLL parity, OLL skipped, J perm.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wooo!  sub Cameron xD 2.02 average of 12. 1.75 average of 5.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 26, 2011)

3x3 OH Average of 5: 22.83
1. (19.43) D R F R L' F2 L2 F D' F L' U L D2 F' D R L' U R' D F B R' D' 
2. 22.03 U B R2 D U' L2 B R' U F R U D' R D F U' R2 L2 D2 L B2 F' U2 F 
3. 23.68 U2 L D B U L D' R B' L D' U' R F' B U' B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 L' 
4. (27.37) B F' U2 F2 U D F2 U B2 F R2 D' L' R2 B2 F U2 L R' D' U B' F' D B 
5. 22.78 L' F' U' L' U F D2 U2 R' F' D2 U' L' R' B' D' R2 B' R2 F L2 U R' F' U 


Now all I need to do is get sub 23 average in competition in the last round.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2011)

Sub6 6x6x6 sim solve. That took longer than it should have. I should practice more often.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 26, 2011)

1:38.48	B2 Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw U2 L D2 Lw' B' D B Fw' Lw R' D L2 Lw2 Rw' D' Dw' B D2 B L' U Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw' D Uw L Dw' U2 F D' Fw2 L' Uw' L2 B' Fw Dw' L Uw2 R' U2 L2 Bw2 Uw R' Fw' R'

now finally a legit sub 1:40 5x5 solve


----------



## Frapdeizer (Aug 26, 2011)

(5x5x5)
1:04.19, 1:05.67, 1:07.58, 1:12.62, 1:04.42, 1:03.69, 1:16.03, 1:00.52, 1:09.44, 1:07.50, 1:09.66, 1:08.95, 1:06.44, 1:06.98, 1:07.97, 1:05.98, 1:05.34, 1:16.34, 1:11.26, 1:08.66, 1:05.28, 1:05.52, 1:08.58, 1:07.34, 1:10.88, 1:06.52, 1:08.20, 1:08.58, 1:03.69, 1:03.06, 1:01.95, 1:07.52, 1:04.34, 1:05.70, 1:07.97, 1:12.05, 1:04.81, 1:08.48, 1:06.53, 1:06.56, 1:05.22, 1:08.44, 1:03.19, 1:00.69, 1:09.26, 1:07.33, 1:08.70, (59.06), 1:04.91, 1:08.08, 1:05.84, 1:11.92, 1:05.11, 1:06.12, 1:08.75, 1:08.47, 1:06.59, 1:05.06, 1:05.39, 1:09.64, 1:12.41, 1:07.67, 1:06.58, 1:08.92, 1:05.98, 1:05.17, 1:07.92, 1:07.39, 1:12.55, 1:08.06, 1:07.81, 1:02.20, 1:08.88, 1:06.36, 1:05.80, 1:06.08, 1:06.69, 1:07.75, 1:09.83, 1:08.00, 1:02.30, 1:09.11, 1:01.75, 1:03.00, 1:09.72, 1:06.86, 1:07.72, 1:07.09, 1:06.02, 1:02.89, 1:05.03, 1:06.30, 1:04.36, 1:08.70, 1:05.48, 1:06.25, 1:09.94, 1:04.44, 1:08.50, 1:08.14. 
= 1:06.96 mean of 100, 
1:05.63 avg of 12, 
1:03.70 avg of 5,
59 is pll skip, now I only need to work on my 3x3 phase which still sucks


----------



## EricReese (Aug 26, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> 1:38.48	B2 Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw U2 L D2 Lw' B' D B Fw' Lw R' D L2 Lw2 Rw' D' Dw' B D2 B L' U Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw' D Uw L Dw' U2 F D' Fw2 L' Uw' L2 B' Fw Dw' L Uw2 R' U2 L2 Bw2 Uw R' Fw' R'
> 
> now finally a legit sub 1:40 5x5 solve


 



Pandadudex96 said:


> 1:38.48	B2 Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw U2 L D2 Lw' B' D B Fw' Lw R' D L2 Lw2 Rw' D' Dw' B D2 B L' U Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw' D Uw L Dw' U2 F D' Fw2 L' Uw' L2 B' Fw Dw' L Uw2 R' U2 L2 Bw2 Uw R' Fw' R'
> 
> now finally a legit sub 1:40 5x5 solve


 

These were like 15 minutes apart...how does that even happen?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> These were like 15 minutes apart...how does that even happen?


 
I have no clue........... i'm sure i didn't post again....


----------



## Meep (Aug 26, 2011)

Frapdeizer said:


> (5x5x5)
> 1:04.19, 1:05.67, 1:07.58, 1:12.62, 1:04.42, 1:03.69, 1:16.03, 1:00.52, 1:09.44, 1:07.50, 1:09.66, 1:08.95, 1:06.44, 1:06.98, 1:07.97, 1:05.98, 1:05.34, 1:16.34, 1:11.26, 1:08.66, 1:05.28, 1:05.52, 1:08.58, 1:07.34, 1:10.88, 1:06.52, 1:08.20, 1:08.58, 1:03.69, 1:03.06, 1:01.95, 1:07.52, 1:04.34, 1:05.70, 1:07.97, 1:12.05, 1:04.81, 1:08.48, 1:06.53, 1:06.56, 1:05.22, 1:08.44, 1:03.19, 1:00.69, 1:09.26, 1:07.33, 1:08.70, (59.06), 1:04.91, 1:08.08, 1:05.84, 1:11.92, 1:05.11, 1:06.12, 1:08.75, 1:08.47, 1:06.59, 1:05.06, 1:05.39, 1:09.64, 1:12.41, 1:07.67, 1:06.58, 1:08.92, 1:05.98, 1:05.17, 1:07.92, 1:07.39, 1:12.55, 1:08.06, 1:07.81, 1:02.20, 1:08.88, 1:06.36, 1:05.80, 1:06.08, 1:06.69, 1:07.75, 1:09.83, 1:08.00, 1:02.30, 1:09.11, 1:01.75, 1:03.00, 1:09.72, 1:06.86, 1:07.72, 1:07.09, 1:06.02, 1:02.89, 1:05.03, 1:06.30, 1:04.36, 1:08.70, 1:05.48, 1:06.25, 1:09.94, 1:04.44, 1:08.50, 1:08.14.
> = 1:06.96 mean of 100,
> 1:05.63 avg of 12,
> ...


 
Wtf consistency


----------



## Hershey (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw this.

So then I just had to do this:

4x4 Average of 5: 1:18.80
1. 1:17.72 L u R2 f D' B r B F2 D2 f2 r' L U R2 u2 L r u' r' f' r D2 L2 F2 B' f2 u D L' R' f D u R2 B' D F D2 u2 
2. 1:17.49 R' D2 r' B D r' f2 R2 f2 L' U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' u' r' L' D2 u2 R r2 f' F D F f r R2 u F2 u' B L2 D2 B2 U' f2 
3. 1:21.19 R' u L2 F2 L U2 f2 R' r' B' u2 r' F2 R' D' F2 r2 f L2 B' U2 D' R' D2 U2 r' U F L F U2 F' r F' r R' f2 D' F' u 
4. (1:15.34) L2 U R' u2 F' U2 r' D' U2 f' D2 f U' D2 u L2 D' R' L2 D F' B' f' u' D F2 D2 r' F B2 L2 U2 B' L2 u' B L2 r2 u2 L 
5. (1:39.22) B u R' D F' R2 L' u F f' R f' U u2 B' L2 f L U F' r2 L2 f R U' F' D' f u2 f' L' u' L f U f r' f2 F' R


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2011)

444 single: 30.61

U D2 R Dw L2 Uw Lw' Rw' U2 D F Lw' Fw' L' Rw' R2 Fw Bw' Rw2 R B' Uw Dw Rw Fw' Bw' Dw2 B2 Lw F Lw2 Dw2 Bw L2 B Uw F2 D2 R Fw


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 26, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> 444 single: 30.61
> 
> U D2 R Dw L2 Uw Lw' Rw' U2 D F Lw' Fw' L' Rw' R2 Fw Bw' Rw2 R B' Uw Dw Rw Fw' Bw' Dw2 B2 Lw F Lw2 Dw2 Bw L2 B Uw F2 D2 R Fw



Wow, congratulations, was this tonight?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks and yes 

Best average of 12: 40.93
2-13 - 40.57 41.75 42.56 41.43 37.68 (30.61) 42.40 (52.58) 43.11 34.14 48.33 37.29

:fp

Lol consistency.

@Michal: How do you have the stamina for 100 555 solves?!


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 26, 2011)

4x4
number of times: 25/25
best time: 48.94
worst time: 1:04.68

best avg5: 53.24 (σ = 2.84) - solves 16 to 20
best avg12: 54.25 (σ = 2.91) - solves 10 to 21; PB (3 sub50 solves in there  )

session mean: 56.96


Spoiler



1. 54.08 (don't have scramble)
2. 56.23 Fw B2 L Rw' F2 Rw' Fw2 R' L F D2 Fw U' Fw Rw Fw F' Rw2 R F2 D' B F2 Rw2 B U' R L' F' L R' Uw' F2 R' B Uw Rw2 Fw F2 R 
3. 1:03.49 B' D' B F Rw' B2 Uw Fw2 U B' F' Uw2 R Rw D' U2 F D' B L2 Rw2 D' R F' L2 U B Fw' R' B2 L' B' R' B D Fw2 F' D' R L 
4. 1:02.45 U' D' L B2 Uw2 L F2 D Fw2 D B L' Uw B' L2 D' Fw D2 Fw' U2 Uw D' Fw' F' Rw' L B Uw2 U2 L B' D2 B' R Uw2 U2 B2 R2 L U' 
5. 59.78 R2 Fw' L' F2 B' Fw' R2 Uw B2 Uw Fw L R2 B Uw L F U Rw2 Uw D2 B2 L Uw2 R2 B R2 U L' F Uw' R' D F L B U Rw2 Fw' Uw2 
6. 59.76 Rw B U' L Fw B' Uw' U2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B D' R' F' Uw2 R2 U Rw' B2 L' U2 Rw' Uw F D2 R F2 Rw' L' Fw U2 Uw' L' Fw B' Rw D' L2 R' 
7. 1:02.25 Uw' Rw Uw L Uw L' Rw Uw' Fw2 U' D B' Uw' Fw L' Fw' L B' U2 D L Rw R' Uw Rw' Uw' B' Fw' D2 R L2 Uw' F2 Uw2 L2 D U' B' U F' 
8. 55.48 B' Fw2 R D2 L2 R' Fw B2 D Uw2 B' Fw2 R' Rw2 L' U' R Uw2 F' B' U' B2 L2 R' D2 B R Fw' U F L' F' U D Fw2 L2 Fw U2 B Rw' 
9. 58.92 B2 Uw2 B U' B' L' Rw' Uw' B2 L Fw F D' R2 F B2 U2 R D Rw D' F Uw' B2 Rw' L' D U' Uw2 R Uw' B Fw' Uw' F L2 B' Uw' L' Uw2 
10. 56.68 U' R' B2 Uw' Rw2 U2 L F' Uw' R2 D' F Fw' U2 R' B L' Fw' B Uw L Fw L' Uw2 B F L2 Rw Uw F U' L F L2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 F' D' Uw 
11. 49.61 D2 F R' Rw' B F' Fw R' Uw2 Rw2 U' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw R' B2 F' Rw2 U B' D' R D' Fw U B Uw F' U' Rw2 U Fw2 Rw L2 F U' Uw' F D 
12. 52.50 Uw' F' Rw2 U Uw' B' D2 Fw Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw R' U2 F2 D' F B' R Uw' R L' U Fw R Uw' U' L' R' D L2 Rw' F' R' Rw L2 U' 
13. 59.42 L Uw L2 Fw F' L2 Uw F Fw2 L2 Fw' L2 Rw' Fw' U F2 R' Uw' L2 D2 F2 B' L' F2 Uw' Rw Uw Rw L' U D2 F Rw D L2 U2 L2 U D2 B 
14. 53.36 R' L U' Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw U2 D' Fw U L' U Fw R2 L Uw2 U2 R' D F' R2 D R Rw D Fw2 Uw D F2 R2 U F' Rw2 Fw U2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U 
15. 55.05 R' L2 Rw' F2 D U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' D F' Uw' D Rw Fw Uw2 D2 Fw2 D2 Uw F' U D2 Uw2 R Uw2 Fw U' R' Fw' Uw Rw2 L2 F U' F2 Uw B L' D' 
16. (48.94) L' B' U B R' Uw2 D L Uw' U2 Fw L' Fw2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw R2 Uw Fw2 L U2 L2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 L F2 Rw2 L' Uw' Rw' L2 Uw F Uw L' Uw U2 B2 
17. 58.15 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' L R' D2 R Uw' B2 L2 B2 D' L D2 L2 Rw' R Uw D Rw F2 B2 R2 L B Fw2 D Uw2 L' R' Uw' B2 F2 Fw U B R B2 
18. 54.48 Rw' Uw L U F2 D Uw' R2 Uw2 D2 L2 Rw2 U B2 Fw' D2 Uw R2 Uw2 Fw F U2 Fw' R' F2 L2 Rw B' D2 B' Fw2 L B R Rw' L2 Fw F2 R2 Rw' 
19. 55.94 Uw2 Fw' F2 D Rw' Uw2 Fw U' Rw2 R' F2 Fw' L R' U2 R' D2 F' U F2 B' Rw2 Uw' R2 B Fw' F2 R2 Rw2 B2 F' R F2 U' Uw Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 R2 
20. 49.31 F2 R' B2 F Uw F' B Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 Fw Uw' Rw2 U' R2 Uw Fw' B' Rw2 L' Fw2 B2 D F' Rw2 L F R' Uw R2 Rw B' F Fw' L' U2 B' F D 
21. 57.42 Uw' B Rw' Uw' F2 D L' D' Rw U2 F2 U' L2 D Rw2 L2 Fw2 L2 F' L2 Rw R2 B' Rw' F Uw L' R2 D' B R2 Fw' L' Uw2 Rw D R2 L2 D2 F 
22. 59.80 Fw R' U2 Fw' F L2 Uw' B' Fw' R' L' B' Fw D2 U2 B L2 U2 L B2 Uw F2 Uw' Rw Uw' R' Fw2 F B2 D Rw2 Fw Rw2 D R' B' Fw U' R B2 
23. (1:04.68) L B2 F2 U Rw2 Fw U' Fw2 F' D' L2 Rw' U2 Rw2 R2 B Uw Rw2 Uw R Uw' D' F' R2 Uw2 L' R2 D B2 R2 U2 Fw' L2 F2 Rw' R B' L' Rw' Fw' 
24. 1:00.22 F R Fw2 F U2 F D' F2 R U2 Rw2 Uw D' U' F2 D2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 B' F2 Fw R Fw2 Uw2 F2 L2 U' F Fw' Uw' Fw L2 R U Rw' F B' D' Rw 
25. 56.12 Uw2 D' B2 F2 R' Uw2 D2 B' F2 L F B U' F2 U Rw' U Rw D2 U' B Fw' L2 B Fw F2 U2 D' B L2 Rw R' U2 B' R' B' Fw L Rw2 Fw'


----------



## emolover (Aug 27, 2011)

current avg12: 15.14 (σ = 0.89)

14.11, 15.00, 21.27, 15.11, 15.33, 15.15, 13.72, 15.23, 16.27, 16.93, 14.57, 13.48

PB!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome times Michal!

3x3x3 supercube sim is hard 
*13.164* avg5: (11.611) 11.709 14.95 (14.966) 12.832
*14.668* avg12: (11.611) 11.709 14.95 14.966 12.832 15.74 14.793 17.375 14.127 15.582 (17.802) 14.608

I also have 45.65 avg12 on 4x4 and 1:33.98 avg12 on 5x5. These can probably be improved a lot.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 27, 2011)

*5.44 3x3 Single*

U L' R B' D' R' D2 U2 F D2 R2 D' L B' L2 D R2 B F R' D2 L2 R D B'

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



X-Cross: x2 y L U2 R' F2 y R2
2nd Pair: U' y R' U' R
3rd pair: U' R U R' U R U R'
4th Pair: y' R U R' U R U R'
OLL + PLL Skip: U' R U R' U R U2 R' U'

33 moves/5.44= 6.07 TPS



For a second I almost thought it was fake. O__O Sub WR and PB by over a second.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 27, 2011)

...huh. Crazy...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> ...huh. Crazy...


 
The only unfortunate thing is, I won't beat this for another ~6 months. D:


----------



## qqwref (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, that's a really nice solve. And I was barely able to execute it faster than you (after a few tries)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 27, 2011)

5x5 pb single

1:31.46	Uw2 B' Bw Fw F R2 F U' Rw Uw2 F2 L' F2 Rw' B Bw R Dw' Rw2 Bw U Fw' D L2 R D' L2 Lw' Rw' R' D Dw F' U' R' U' B' Fw2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 R2 B' Fw' Dw2 U' Lw' Fw' L Rw' B' L2 Lw Rw2 R2 D' Dw U2 Bw'


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 27, 2011)

Frapdeizer said:


> (5x5x5)
> 1:04.19, 1:05.67, 1:07.58, 1:12.62, 1:04.42, 1:03.69, 1:16.03, 1:00.52, 1:09.44, 1:07.50, 1:09.66, 1:08.95, 1:06.44, 1:06.98, 1:07.97, 1:05.98, 1:05.34, 1:16.34, 1:11.26, 1:08.66, 1:05.28, 1:05.52, 1:08.58, 1:07.34, 1:10.88, 1:06.52, 1:08.20, 1:08.58, 1:03.69, 1:03.06, 1:01.95, 1:07.52, 1:04.34, 1:05.70, 1:07.97, 1:12.05, 1:04.81, 1:08.48, 1:06.53, 1:06.56, 1:05.22, 1:08.44, 1:03.19, 1:00.69, 1:09.26, 1:07.33, 1:08.70, (59.06), 1:04.91, 1:08.08, 1:05.84, 1:11.92, 1:05.11, 1:06.12, 1:08.75, 1:08.47, 1:06.59, 1:05.06, 1:05.39, 1:09.64, 1:12.41, 1:07.67, 1:06.58, 1:08.92, 1:05.98, 1:05.17, 1:07.92, 1:07.39, 1:12.55, 1:08.06, 1:07.81, 1:02.20, 1:08.88, 1:06.36, 1:05.80, 1:06.08, 1:06.69, 1:07.75, 1:09.83, 1:08.00, 1:02.30, 1:09.11, 1:01.75, 1:03.00, 1:09.72, 1:06.86, 1:07.72, 1:07.09, 1:06.02, 1:02.89, 1:05.03, 1:06.30, 1:04.36, 1:08.70, 1:05.48, 1:06.25, 1:09.94, 1:04.44, 1:08.50, 1:08.14.
> = 1:06.96 mean of 100,
> 1:05.63 avg of 12,
> ...


 
A mean of 100 that is sub-WRavg. Wtf that is insane.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 27, 2011)

New 2 look I'll + Oll FMC of 42


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 27, 2011)

15.62 L2 F' U B2 U2 F2 U2 F' D L' B L' F2 D' U B2 F' D' B2 L F2 U' B2 D2 R2 

second sub 16!!!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 27, 2011)

pb ao12 for 5x5

Statistics for 08-27-2011 12:57:31

Average: 1:45.73
Standard Deviation: 5.73
Best Time: 1:32.68
Worst Time: 1:57.74
Individual Times:
1.	(1:57.74)	Bw L2 B' F' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 L2 D2 Lw D Uw' R' Uw Bw Dw' F' Dw' Uw U' Rw' B2 F' D Dw' Uw' Fw' Lw B' Fw F' Uw' R D Uw2 U2 Bw2 Lw Rw R' D B' Dw2 R' Bw' F' D' Dw' Fw2 Uw' L R' Dw2 Uw Bw' Uw2 U2 B' Bw Fw
2.	(1:32.68)	D2 B' Bw' L Lw2 U2 Rw R2 Bw' L' U' Rw2 Bw' L' Lw2 D' Bw' D U2 B' F' Uw' U L' Dw U' Bw2 D2 F U Fw' Lw' D2 Bw' L' F Rw2 D2 Uw U2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw Rw B2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw F2 Uw' L F L Rw U2
3.	1:56.60	L2 Dw2 Fw L2 Rw Dw U B' L2 Rw2 F2 L' Fw' U' Bw' Dw Uw2 U' Bw D' Dw Bw' U2 B L' Lw' Bw2 Fw Dw U2 L D2 Bw2 L B2 Bw U Fw2 F' U2 Lw F2 U2 Lw Rw2 Bw U' L' Lw D2 Fw Rw Bw' L B2 Fw' R' B' Fw' Uw2
4.	1:42.40	L Rw2 Dw' Uw B Fw' D2 U' Bw2 F2 U Rw2 Dw Uw U2 R' Dw2 Uw U' L Lw2 Rw2 B Bw' D B' Uw Lw2 B' Uw' Rw Bw Dw' B R B' Dw' Rw Dw Rw Dw' L Lw Rw' R' U' L' Lw Rw' Uw' Bw' Fw' F' L' D' F R Fw' Rw D'
5.	1:50.48	Bw2 L' Lw' Rw2 R D' Dw' Rw R' Dw L Lw2 Rw2 R' U R' B Bw' D' Dw' Uw Rw2 U2 B2 R F' Uw2 Lw U L' D2 Dw2 Lw Uw2 Rw B' Bw2 L2 R2 Dw2 L Lw' Rw' R2 Dw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Bw Lw2 Fw2 Dw L D2 Rw2 R Fw R F2 Uw2
6.	1:33.01	D2 Uw2 Lw D Dw U B' Dw U' Rw' Bw' R2 Bw2 Dw2 R' Dw' F D B F2 L2 Lw Rw2 R D' F2 D' Uw R2 Fw' R' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw Dw' Bw2 F Rw2 R2 Bw2 F R2 Uw Rw2 D Bw Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' Dw' F' U' L2 D U' F2 L Bw'
7.	1:40.67	D' Dw2 Uw B' Uw U2 Bw' F' Lw' B2 D Dw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 B' D' F' L D Lw F2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Dw2 U' Fw2 D U2 Rw B F' D' R D2 Bw D L2 D Dw' L' Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' Bw' U2 R Fw F2 D2 Dw2 U Lw B'
8.	1:46.06	B2 Uw' U' Lw Rw' Dw Uw2 Fw' F' D2 Dw2 U2 R2 Bw' R F L Lw Rw Dw' Bw2 F2 Uw U B Rw2 R' D Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' Dw2 F2 Rw2 U' Rw Dw' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw2 R' D F' Dw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 Uw' L R B2 Fw Dw2 B' R'
9.	1:41.72	U L' R2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw Bw2 Lw' R' B Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw' Dw U' Bw2 D2 Fw' Dw' Bw Uw2 U2 L2 Dw2 Uw B2 R' Dw B F2 Lw Rw2 R2 Fw L2 D Uw R Dw2 Bw L' Lw' Bw2 Lw' Rw R' U2 L' R2 D R B2 Bw2 Fw F Dw' Fw' Rw2
10.	1:51.09	R D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B U' L' Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw R' D2 Dw R' Fw L Bw2 Fw' D' F2 Uw' Rw' R D' Bw' Fw' D' Rw D' L Rw R U' R D2 Lw2 Rw' R U2 Rw' U' Bw2 R2 Dw2 U' Lw' R D2 U2 Rw' R2 B Bw Fw F' D2 Uw U2
11.	1:46.58	Dw2 U' R2 Fw' L Lw' D' Dw U Bw' L2 Lw' Rw' R' Dw Bw' D' L B2 Fw F' Rw2 U' R' B Fw F' Rw2 B' D Uw' Bw2 D' U2 L Lw' Rw' Fw' Uw2 Bw' Fw Uw Fw2 F' L Lw2 Rw2 R Dw2 Uw2 F L2 R2 Bw F' D F' L' Fw2 F2
12.	1:48.73	B2 Lw' Rw' Uw R2 Fw Lw Bw2 Fw2 F' D Dw' Uw2 U B2 Bw2 Fw F L' B' Fw F2 Dw L2 F2 R2 U' Rw R B2 L' Rw Bw F R' B' Fw2 U L R Uw U' Lw2 B' Uw B2 Fw F' D Uw' F' L Lw Rw B L Lw R2 Uw2 Fw2


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> *5.44 3x3 Single*
> 
> U L' R B' D' R' D2 U2 F D2 R2 D' L B' L2 D R2 B F R' D2 L2 R D B'
> 
> ...


 
7.94 on my 4th try.... and I average ~20. T_T


----------



## emolover (Aug 27, 2011)

15:59.64

2-7 relay with my friend distracting the crap out of me.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally sub-30 consistently on 3x3, even getting a lot of sub-25 solves and averages.


----------



## pluemo (Aug 27, 2011)

Got a new PB-34.66


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 27, 2011)

*Devil's Solve (6.66)*

[youtube]pzwBvmFYmTg&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]


----------



## EricReese (Aug 27, 2011)

1:06.48	D2 F2 Uw2 Fw' D U Fw F' R2 L2 U2 B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 F Rw2 Fw' U' F' U' F2 U' Rw U' D2 Uw L' F' D' U Rw2 F2 Uw' Fw' U L' F U' Rw'
1:15.09	B Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' R Uw' D2 L' B2 Rw' L2 U' R2 Uw2 L U D2 F' U' B2 Rw B' Fw2 R Rw' Fw' F B2 D Rw2 R L2 B' Rw2 B D' Fw2 U2 Uw2
1:09.93	B2 R2 U' L2 R2 Rw2 B Fw Rw' F2 Uw R' D Rw2 R' U' Fw D2 F' B2 R2 D L Fw' L' D2 L' R D' B' Rw' D2 B2 R D B D' L2 Rw D2
1:08.46	Rw Fw F2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 F2 D' R F U Rw2 B F' Rw B L2 R' Rw' B' D2 Fw2 Rw' F R Rw2 U' Fw2 U R F2 B' Rw Fw D' U2 Fw2 R'
1:02.86	U2 Rw2 D2 R Uw' B' Fw R B Fw' Rw2 D U Uw Rw2 R' Fw Uw2 B2 Uw F' L' Rw' U Rw2 L2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw R' D R Fw2 U' B2 U' Uw2 L F2
1:10.62	Fw U D L' D2 F2 Uw' R L2 U Rw F D2 Uw' R2 U Rw' B Rw Fw2 Uw' D' B F' Fw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw2 B' D B' Fw F L Fw' Rw B' Uw F
1:10.08	R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' D2 L' Uw' Fw L2 Uw2 R2 Uw' L2 R U B2 U B2 Uw' B R' Rw2 F2 Rw Fw F D Uw F Fw' D L2 Rw' Uw' L F2 Uw2 L' Fw' F'
1:13.20	B' R2 Fw2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw U Uw Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U' B2 L B' U D' L' R B' D B2 D Uw' R' D' R' B Uw U B
1:03.94	Uw' L Uw2 R' F' Rw2 F' B U' Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw Fw2 R B' L' F Rw B' F D F R' Uw2 R' D Rw F2 B2 L2 B' F2 Uw Rw2 B2 F' U R D'
1:09.51	L' B2 R D2 Uw' Fw2 D' Fw2 F R2 Uw' U' L' Rw2 R2 D' F Uw2 L B2 R2 D' U F' D2 L2 B2 U Fw2 Uw' B2 L' F2 B L R2 U2 F U L
1:10.49	Rw Fw D' B R' L D' L R' D L F B L' Uw' L' U Fw2 F2 R Rw' U' D F Rw2 U Rw F2 L Rw B' D2 B' F L' D F2 R2 Uw F2
1:10.79	D' Rw B R' B' L B' Rw' R2 L2 D2 Uw' R2 U' B U' L D2 Fw2 U' F R2 B Uw2 B Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw' L' U L U2 D F' R Uw F2 R F'

sub 1:10 finally again. I'm so bad now <_<


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 27, 2011)

2.28 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally first sub 2 on 5x5. Also first solve of the day. Avg edges.

1:55.81


----------



## Julian (Aug 27, 2011)

10.72 U' D' F' L' R' F' U2 D' R2 B' R2 F' R D B L R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D L B2 F2

full step pb


Spoiler



y L R2' F R D2
L' U2 L U' y' L' U L
U' R' U R U2' y R U R'
U y L U' L'
U y' R U R U R U' R' U' R'
U F R U R' U' F'
U' L2' U' L' U' L U L U L U' L



EDIT: Average of 5: 13.91
1. 12.71 L2 B' D2 B U2 B F2 U F2 U' D B' D U' R F U' B2 R F' D' U B2 F R 
2. (12.38) R2 F2 D R U2 D F2 R L U R D' L2 B' D2 L' R' F' U' B2 L2 B R2 F D2 
3. (19.11) U2 F D R' U R' U F2 B' L2 D B D2 B2 L B U2 F B' U B2 F2 R' D R2 
4. 13.50 R D U2 F2 R D B D2 L' U D2 F R' U B R2 F2 L2 B2 R' D L R2 F B' 
5. 15.52 F' D R U' F R2 B' L F2 L2 U2 B2 L' R2 B' D2 R U F L2 D2 B' L B R2

Finally sub-14 

Also, 15.84 Ao100.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 27, 2011)

Julian said:


> 10.72 U' D' F' L' R' F' U2 D' R2 B' R2 F' R D B L R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D L B2 F2
> 
> full step pb
> 
> ...


 
bubba- loo ftw


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol, I suck. 4x4x4sim

1:27.012 (1:23.028) (1:35.957) 1:33.818 1:23.069 => 1:27.966


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh god you have no idea how happy this makes me :

Avg: 18.54

1. 19.54
2. 18.72
3. 17.75
4. (19.80)
5. (16.73)

I have been waiting for this moment for 3 months.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 27, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Lol, I suck. 4x4x4sim
> 
> 1:27.012 (1:23.028) (1:35.957) 1:33.818 1:23.069 => 1:27.966


 
LOL, 1000ths of a second ftw.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> LOL, 1000ths of a second ftw.


 
qCube automatically gives times with 1000ths of a second.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 27, 2011)

Roux on sim.

23.735 (17.775) 20.294 23.776 (29.064) => 22.602


----------



## jrb (Aug 27, 2011)

Sub 2 2x2 1.79! So happy...


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 27, 2011)

jrb said:


> Sub 2 2x2 1.79! So happy...


 
Fix your sig heh


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2011)

5x5x5 supercube sim: 1:19.542 single, 1:24.791 avg5, 1:28.389 avg12.

Also, I got 51.33 avg5 on the 5x5x5 sim a while back - don't remember posting it.


EDIT: some supercube improvement: 1:16.033 single, 1:24.427 avg5, 1:25.827 avg12.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2011)

4x4

52.62, 58.26, 57.92, 56.37, 57.90 = 57.40 avg5

1:03.61, 1:03.73, 52.62, 58.26, 57.92, 56.37, 57.90, 1:04.03, 56.32, 59.02, 1:01.63, 55.02 = 58.98 avg12

I feel accomplished.


----------



## Julian (Aug 28, 2011)

From a few days ago, while on vacation:

Ao12: 34.94
Ao5: 26.43
Fullstep: 22.39
Single: 5.15 (1,0) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (-2,-4) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (3,4) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (3,2) / (6,6) / (6,5) lolololol

Sqwun


----------



## Kian (Aug 28, 2011)

OH

20.45, 21.67, (18.36), 24.87, 19.13, 21.62, 23.78, 22.89, 19.39, 22.28, (25.63), 20.28 = 21.63


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 28, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> ;Ljksdl;akjdsflk;djgl;hkdalkjdsaf. So fast


 
I remember you posting that you got 1.62 stackmat.



Godmil said:


> Amazing! But what happened with the 9.44?


I just failed cancelling into the alg, it's one of my least favourite CLLs. If I had done it well, that solve probably could've been below 1.75. 



Rubiks560 said:


> Wooo!  sub Cameron xD 2.02 average of 12. 1.75 average of 5.



I'm pretty sure I remember you getting 1.91 before. Also, you might want to change your sig. 



cuboy63 said:


> 2.28 2x2 average of 12.


Woah, you're improving fast.

At Australian Nationals:
2.27 (2nd in the world) official 2x2 average, as well as 2.66 in the finals (where Faz got 2.63 )
1.21 official Magic average (first place.)
3.40 official Master Magic average (first place and OcR), as well as 3.14 OcR single.
13.97 official 3x3 average.
1:03.83 official 4x4 single and 1:11.65 average PB (including unofficial averages.)
2:25.43 official 5x5 single (first solve with new cube) and 2:36.23 official average, both PBs (including unofficial averages.)
7.73 official Pyraminx average (second place.)
24.78 official OH single and 28.25 official average.
Now top 1000 in the world in all events I've competed in.

Awesome comp.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 28, 2011)

3x3 OH Average of 5: 21.57
1. 21.23 D U R2 F U F2 D' L2 B2 L R' F' R2 B2 L' F2 B2 L D B' L R D2 B F' 
2. (18.86) B' R' F' B L' F2 B2 D' F' U' R F' L2 D B' D L2 U' L B2 D2 F2 D2 F' B 
3. 19.27 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U B' L' B' L B L' F' B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U2 D2 F R2 F' 
4. 24.23 F' L D2 U F' D L2 F' L R F U B' F D2 U' F2 R2 B L2 D' R L U' R2 
5. (25.06) D2 B2 R F' L U2 D' B D' U R2 U R' F D' R' F L B' U' R D R2 D2 L2


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 28, 2011)

6.10
R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R' U' B F' L' U D' L' F' D R D' B' U' D' B' U' L D B2

zx'FR'U
L2'U'R'U2R'M'UMr'U'R
U2R'U'RU'R'U2R
UMU2MU
M'U2M'U2M2'

easy solve


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 28, 2011)

That's a beautiful solve.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 28, 2011)

Rubik's cube
28-ago-2011 18:02:35 - 19:33:36

Mean: 15.93
Average: 15.94
Best Time: 11.91
Median: 16.05
Worst Time: 19.09
Standard deviation: 1.44

Best average of 5: 14.10
49-53 - (16.13) 13.68 14.75 13.86 (13.53)

Best average of 12: 14.76
47-58 - (12.60) 15.63 16.13 13.68 14.75 13.86 13.53 (16.53) 13.72 14.71 16.45 15.14


Spoiler



1. 14.86 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L B F2 D' B F R B2 R' D2
2. 17.45 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F R' F' D B U L U F' U
3. 15.30 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' L' U' F R' D L2 U B' U
4. 17.53 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 F U' L B L' F2 U' F2 U R'
5. 16.52 U' B2 D F2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' D F2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 D' F' U'
6. 14.32 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B' L U F' R' L B U B R U2
7. 15.14 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' R' B' R' U B' F D U
8. 16.92 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' L' F' U2 R U F2 D' R F
9. 15.91 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' B' U2 R' B L D' U' B2 F' D U'
10. 16.86 L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D U2 R' F2 L D2 R D' F U L' U2
11. 16.33 U' B2 F2 D U2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 B D2 L F' R2 D' F' L D R D'
12. 18.22 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U R' D R F U2 R2 D2 U L' B' U2
13. 16.92 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U R2 L2 F' U' B' L' D L U' F' R B U2
14. 17.70 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D B' L' F' R2 D L D2 R2 F D
15. 16.59 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R D' R' L2 U2 B D F' L' D2
16. 15.61 B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L B' D2 F2 L' U2 L' U' B R2 U
17. 17.03 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F D R2 F' U' F L' U2 B D' U2
18. 17.26 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' L' R2 B U R2 L' B' U' L2 F'
19. 19.09 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' L' F D R L2 D B' U R2 D2 U2
20. 16.97 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U' B' R2 D' L2 D R' F D' B' D'
21. 14.53 D R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D B' R U2 B2 U F R' B F' L2 U'
22. 14.74 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 L2 D L2 B' U2 L2
23. 17.81 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D R2 U' R' D' R' D' B D F' L' D R' D
24. 14.39 B2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 B U2 F' U F D R U' F L'
25. 16.83 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U' L' U' B D' F' U L D2 F' R U'
26. 15.27 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B F' U' B D R B' L2 U R2 D2
27. 15.72 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B' U F' L2 D' B R' D2 B L' D'
28. 13.90 L2 U B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B L B U' B2 L' U F2 R'
29. 17.94 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R' L F' U L F' U' B' D U' L2
30. 14.35 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U F B2 R D F2 R B R U' R
31. 14.22 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' D U2 L U' L' F2 L' F D U'
32. 18.68 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R B' D' U' L' U F' R' F' R D
33. 18.01 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D U' B' R2 D F L' B U' F' R2
34. 15.83 D2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D U L D' R2 B2 F' L D' R D'
35. 17.16 B2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L U' L' D R B' L' B R2 F' U
36. 16.09 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 D B L' U2 B' L2 U2 B' R L' U
37. 11.91 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 L' B2 D2 L U B' D2 U2 F2 L U'
38. 13.41 B2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R B R' B' L B' L2 U' R F2
39. 17.40 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D F2 L R2 D B2 R' B D2 R2 B' D'
40. 15.80 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U' L' U L2 F' U' B' L' U2 B'
41. 15.67 U' B2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 F L B2 L2 F' R D2 L2 F L2 U'
42. 16.63 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' L F D' R2 L F D' L2 F L U2
43. 17.37 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 R D' U B' L' U' L2 D2 L B' U'
44. 14.75 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U F L D U B2 U' R U R2 D'
45. 18.01 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' R2 B' L F U' L' U2 B2 U L2 B U'
46. 16.64 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F R' U2 F2 R B R2 L F2 U L'
47. 12.60 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' B F2 R L2 U' R D' L' D2 R U'
48. 15.63 B2 D F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R' B2 U' L F' D L' B U2 R'
49. 16.13 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' R F D2 R' F L' U' B R2 U
50. 13.68 F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F' R' B D' L' B D2 R' U2 R' U
51. 14.75 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 F U' R D' U' L B2 D2 B' L2 B
52. 13.86 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R F D' F' R L D' F L2 D
53. 13.53 U R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2 R' D' U' L' F' D2 B2 L D' R' U'
54. 16.53 F2 U L2 U R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D L U' B' D' L B' L2 F2 R2 U'
55. 13.72 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 D U2 F' B2 D' L' D' R' F U' F2 L' B'
56. 14.71 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 D R2 U F R' F L' U R L U R2 B2 U'
57. 16.45 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U' F' U' L' B2 F' L2 D F R2 D
58. 15.14 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 U2 R L D B U2 R2 B U' B' F U2
59. 16.41 F2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 D U2 L2 D' F' U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L' F
60. 16.41 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' L D' U R B' U' R' B F2 L'
61. 17.80 R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F U2 L' D R B R2 U2 B' L U2
62. 18.90 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D L2 B2 U B2 F2 R B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F R F' U2
63. 16.36 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 R' U L' F' U2 R' L2 D2 L D'
64. 17.33 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' F U F2 R U2 B' L2 F' D2 L
65. 16.59 F2 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 F' D F' L' B2 R' F R B' L
66. 16.92 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' U B' L D' L2 D2 F R' F2 L' F'
67. 15.66 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' F R2 U2 L' F' L' D L' D'
68. 13.35 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L B2 R' F' L' U2 B' L' D' R U
69. 16.17 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L R2 B' F' D U2 R' B' D2 L2
70. 16.06 D R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L' D2 U2 B' D R2 F R B' D2
71. 16.17 D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' F' R L U' L F' L' F2 D F
72. 17.95 R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' D2 B R' L' U' L2 F2 R' D
73. 15.58 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 F R2 L' D R D U2 L B2 D' L'
74. 18.36 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 U F2 U L2 U B' F R2 U' R' B' R' U L' D2
75. 13.30 U L2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F2 L' F2 U' L2 F D2 R' U' L' B U'
76. 16.14 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U L F L2 U2 R F U L' U2 B U2
77. 15.53 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' L' D B U R L2 D' L' B'
78. 14.30 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U F L F' R2 U F' L U
79. 14.64 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' D B2 U' F U2 B' R' L' U L2
80. 16.16 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 F' U' B2 L2 F D B2
81. 16.03 D' B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' F' D U' F' U2 L' B2 F D L
82. 14.41 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L' F R L' U L2 F2 D' U B'
83. 17.22 D L2 F2 D2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B L' F L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 F
84. 15.29 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L' F' U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F' U' L'
85. 16.14 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 L U B2 R L2 U B2 D F D U'
86. 16.01 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B R F' R U B' L' F' R L' U2
87. 15.31 R2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R' U F' L' B2 U2 L2 D U2 B U2
88. 16.02 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U L U' R2 F L' B2 D2 R U F
89. 16.81 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U R2 B' D2 R' U B D B' L F U2 R
90. 14.77 F2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 B' R D2 U F R' U B' D2 L' U'
91. 14.57 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D U' F' R' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L' F' U
92. 15.80 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 F L B U' F' R' F' D2 L' F D'
93. 16.41 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' B' D2 R2 L' B2 F D U2
94. 15.00 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U R D2 F2 L B2 D' B F L B U'
95. 17.95 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B' L' U' B' R2 L F D' B2
96. 16.11 D2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F U2 B2 U' R' L2 D2 F' L' F2
97. 15.69 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' U' F' U' B' F R' B' U
98. 15.89 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' B D' U L' B U' F' L' B2 R
99. 15.33 D' L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R' F' R B2 D' L2 B L' F2 R' U2
100. 13.82 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R U' R U' F2 U' R L' U'



The averages of 5 and 12 aren't PB but the mean of 100 is PB. I think that I can do it better, today wasn't the best day for me...


----------



## Escher (Aug 28, 2011)

I refuse to be **** in competition any longer.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.81
1. 9.31 L B L2 F' R' L2 B2 F2 R' L' F L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 R2 F2 
2. 10.03 F' R2 D L F D' L2 D2 B L' U' R2 B U2 L' R D2 F L2 F2 B R' U B L' 
3. 8.37 R B2 L B U2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R' F B2 L2 U D2 L' U L' R B R' F' D B 
4. 8.09 U R2 B L' F D2 F R D' L2 R' F B' R' U B' U F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 
5. 9.00 R' L' U' B2 F' R2 U2 R2 D' B F2 U2 F2 B2 D' F' R' B2 U L D B U R' B' 
6. 8.81 D' U2 F U' R' F B2 R2 U2 R D B' L U' F2 R2 F R L2 D' U F D' B2 L 
7. 8.73 R2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 R2 B' U2 B D' U B' D2 B' U2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 
8. 8.53 U D B' F' D' R2 U R2 B2 R' U2 F' D U B' R D L2 F U L B' F2 L2 B2 
9. 8.03 D2 U' B2 F D R U' R' D U B' D2 F2 R2 B' L U F' B D2 F2 R U2 F R' 
10. (14.15) B D F' L2 R F D R L B2 L B2 L' F L' R2 D L' U L F U2 R B2 F2 
11. 9.18 F' B2 R D' U2 R B2 R2 U' B L' D F D F' U F' D F R2 B2 L2 B D R2 
12. 8.49 F L B' D2 F' L2 R2 F' L R' B F R F2 B2 L' B' F2 D2 R2 U D R' B2 L 
13. 9.03 F' L2 B' D' U2 B2 U R B2 L' B' U2 F2 L' U F2 R2 U2 D2 F R' F' L2 F' R' 
14. 7.18 B2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 B2 U D2 F B R D' B' D2 U' B2 R' F L D B' R' F' L 
15. 8.78 R2 B2 U2 B F' U' R' U2 F' L D' L2 F' R2 L U B' D2 F R' L2 D U F L 
16. 8.55 F U' B' L2 D' B2 R2 U R D2 B' R' B2 F2 D' R2 F' B' L2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' 
17. 10.23 D2 R B U2 R B' L' U2 R L2 U' B2 D L R2 D B' L' B U2 F2 D' L' D U2 
18. 9.66 R' F R2 F B2 R2 U2 D F' B L2 B2 L' F U' L' U2 R' U' L2 F' B' R' U' B' 
19. 9.09 F L' R2 U2 L' U L2 D2 R2 L F' U2 D2 R D' B U2 F' D R' F' B U' F2 D2 
20. 9.40 F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 L2 F2 B D L' U L' R' U' R2 L2 D2 F L B2 U' R L2 B 
21. 11.30 D2 B2 D' F U' B' U' F R' F D R' F U' F U F2 U D' F' D L F' R D2 
22. 8.33 B U2 L' F' U L2 D' R2 U R' U' L2 D L U2 F' B2 D2 L B' F2 L' B2 U2 F' 
23. 9.55 D' L R2 F' D2 R L' B R' B2 D R' D' R U2 F2 U L F' D2 R' B' F2 L2 B' 
24. 9.07 R2 F U' B R' D' B2 U' D2 L B2 D' U R' D2 F2 U2 F' U2 R L2 B' F U' L' 
25. 8.21 U2 D' R2 F B' D2 R D R' D L2 R' F B' D' L2 R' D2 L F2 D' L D2 R2 L2 
26. 6.91 U B D' F B' D' B2 L2 D2 R F D L2 F' D L2 F R2 D' U L2 D F' B D' 
27. 9.34 R' B2 F D2 F D' B' U2 R D B U2 D R U2 L2 B2 F2 R L' B' D L2 R' F' 
28. 10.60 R2 L2 U2 F U' L' U D F B' U L2 U' L' B2 D2 F R' L2 U2 F U2 F2 R' D 
29. 9.25 F' U R2 D' U2 L2 R' B2 R L F' U D R' U' D F' L F' B L' F' U2 L' D' 
30. 7.98 U2 D2 B2 U' F D' B2 F R U2 B2 U2 F U' L' B D' U2 B2 U2 F U' B2 D2 R2 
31. 6.71 R' L' U R2 D' B U B U D R L' F D2 B2 F2 U' L U2 B2 D L2 U' B F 
32. 9.31 D B R F' U2 R2 F2 D' R B U F2 L2 F L R' D2 F' L R U' B2 D' U2 B' 
33. 7.15 D' L' U2 R' L F2 B R2 D' F2 U' F D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F U' D2 F' D2 F' L 
34. (6.34) U' L B' U2 D2 R2 B' U' F' L' B L B' F2 U2 F' B' D F L U2 B R' B R' 
35. 9.66 D R' U' B' U' F' L' D F' R F' B' D2 L' U2 R' B U2 L B2 F2 U B F' L' 
36. 6.91 B2 R2 L B D' B2 L' D' F2 B L' U2 F2 L B' D' R2 U' B2 D L2 B R' D2 U' 
37. 9.60 D B L2 R' B U' F L' U2 B2 F R2 F2 U' D' B2 L2 D' F L' B' L2 U2 L' U 
38. 9.17 F2 R' L' D2 R F R' L F' U R U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U R' L' F' D2 R' 
39. 10.01 R' L' B2 F' D F' D' B2 D B L2 R' U' L F L' F D' F2 R2 B2 F' R B2 U2 
40. 8.29 B2 D2 L F L R B F2 L U F2 D2 L F L2 D2 F2 U' R D2 U' L2 D F L' 
41. 6.71 R2 B' D2 F2 L' U' F D2 U R2 B R L' F' D2 L2 R F U F2 L2 R F2 L' D2 
42. 7.22 D U2 R F2 D B F' D' B' F D L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 U R D' R' D' L' B' F' 
43. 8.34 F2 U2 R L2 F2 L B F' D' B2 F L B2 D2 R2 B' R U F2 D' B' D U2 R' D 
44. 7.89 L2 D' F' L D R B L F' B U B2 L2 R2 U L F R' D F' D' B R D2 R' 
45. 9.23 U D' R2 F2 L F' L2 D' F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 L' D R' U' L' D L' F U2 R' 
46. 8.74 D2 F2 D' F' D' U' F' U' B R D2 R D2 L' D2 F' L F' U B2 L' U' L' R2 F2 
47. 7.60 U2 D' R2 B' L' R2 D2 U2 L' R2 D B U D2 F' L B' U F D' R2 F R2 B D 
48. 10.00 R2 U D B' L U' D2 B L2 B2 U2 F2 U R' F' R' L' U' R B2 R2 F L' U' B' 
49. 8.68 U' F' R D B' L2 D2 F' U2 R' L U R U2 R2 U F D' U' R B U' D2 B' D2 
50. 11.17 B F U2 D L2 F' B L2 R' U2 F2 B' L' B2 D R' U' R L2 U' B2 R' U L' U 
51. 9.97 L B L2 R B R2 L' D2 L2 U D B' F2 U B L B' D' U L2 D' U B' R L' 
52. 9.42 B' U2 R F L' D2 R' U2 B U' R L2 U F' U' D L2 R' F2 L2 U2 F' B' U2 D2 
53. 8.30 D U R2 B D2 B2 U B' R2 F' R F L' D F D2 L R D R2 B U2 B' L' F2 
54. 7.59 F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L U R2 L' D' B2 U' R2 L' D B2 D U2 R2 D' R2 L' U R 
55. 10.02 R2 L D2 F2 L D' R' B' R U2 L2 F' D' R2 B2 F L' D2 F U' R2 U' F' D' R' 
56. 9.55 F' B D2 R2 L D' U2 L' D U2 L B D2 B F' U B' U F' R D' U' B F R' 
57. 8.00 L2 D R' U' F' R D2 U L' D2 U B' L' D' F' U' B2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 F 
58. 8.53 B2 D L B2 R' F' D R' U2 D' L2 F D2 U2 R' F B L' U D' R F2 D L U' 
59. 7.43 D' R L' B2 L2 D B2 L B D B' F' L' B' U R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' B F R2 F' 
60. 10.05 L' B2 R' F' U2 D' F2 R2 U' D' F L2 D F2 R' D2 B R2 U F' B2 L' U' R D 
61. 9.91 D2 L D L2 B2 U2 R U' L' B U2 L R D L D' R D' F' U2 R2 D' F2 R' U2 
62. 7.76 R' B D2 R F2 L2 R D' U L2 F' D' B2 L B' U F U D2 R L2 U2 R D2 B 
63. 7.37 R U2 D' L U R U D' F L' F' D2 L2 D' R F' L' R D' B' F' D F' U2 R 
64. 8.60 D2 B' D' U2 R B' L2 U L' F' R L2 U' F2 U' B L F2 L2 F' R L2 D2 B L' 
65. 9.62 F D2 B D' F D F' D U L2 D2 R L2 F B' D B2 F' L U2 L' B2 F D2 U' 
66. 10.67 L D U2 F' U D' F' L' U R2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B D2 R' D' L R2 F' B' U L' 
67. 7.93 B U' F2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 U' B F D' U' R D U2 F D F D' B2 F2 L U L' 
68. 8.11 D2 L R2 D F' R' F L2 R U B' F2 R F2 U' R U D' L' B' U' F2 D2 F2 D2 
69. 9.44 L2 B D' U R F' U' L2 F2 R' B2 F L' F B R2 U' R F B2 D R2 D' F L 
70. 9.12 F D2 F' D F' U D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' R' F B2 D2 B F' U R L U' R2 L' 
71. 9.03 U' B U' L' D' F' L' D B U L' F' L F D' B' F' L2 R D R F' L' R U2 
72. 6.71 R U' L2 U D2 F2 R D2 L R D F D' B D' F' D2 F D' F' L' F U' F' D2 
73. 8.51 L R2 D' R' L2 D F U' B U2 R' U2 B L2 B' D2 R' B' U' D' L' U' F' L R 
74. 8.15 B D2 B2 F R2 B2 D2 B U2 D F2 D' B U' R2 D' L D' R' F2 D' U' B' L2 U2 
75. 9.73 R' U L U2 R2 L F' R' B2 F R2 L D F' R B' D' F' D2 B L U2 D R B' 
76. 9.15 F D' L' F' R' U2 F R2 L2 F' R' U2 D L' F R' U' D2 R2 L B2 F2 L' B D' 
77. 8.77 U D2 R D B R2 B' U R2 U' R2 D' L2 R' U R F' D L D' L' R2 U R2 U' 
78. 9.86 F2 R2 D' U L B L2 F' R L B' U' R' U B F' D B R2 B L' D2 F2 U2 F 
79. 9.27 U' B2 F' U' D' L2 U B R2 L B2 D U F2 U' L B L' U2 R D F2 R' B' R' 
80. 9.65 B' L' B2 L U2 D R B2 L' F2 B2 D F2 U R2 L2 B' U2 D' B2 L2 F' L' R' D 
81. 8.83 U B D2 R2 D B' U2 R U D2 F' U2 D' B2 U F R L' F' B' D R' D B2 L' 
82. 8.29 U2 L' F' L2 U R' L' U L' F B2 L U2 R2 U2 R' D' B' R2 B D' U' R' U' R 
83. 9.07 F U R L U2 D' F' R F' U B D' U L D2 B2 L B2 F2 R D' L D2 L2 R2 
84. 8.76 B2 U2 F' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' D B2 F' U R D' U2 F U' D B' U' D L' R2 B' 
85. 9.92 R L2 D U' R2 L U L' D2 F' L B2 D' L' D' B D' R' D U2 F2 L' R F2 D 
86. 8.12 F2 B' D2 U' B2 R D2 B' D' B R D' B R2 U' B' F' D' B2 R B U' F R U' 
87. 9.10 D2 R D' B R2 D2 B' R U' D' F B' L2 B U' L F2 L' F' R' L2 D R' D2 R 
88. 10.23 U L U2 F L R2 B' R2 U' B2 D' U2 F U2 F' B' R U2 R2 U' F2 B L2 B2 L' 
89. 8.93 B2 D F L' R2 U R D' F2 D' U R2 B2 D' B L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B R2 L2 D2 
90. 8.81 F' U' R L' F2 R D2 B R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' F R' D2 R2 D2 L' U' R' B U R2 
91. 7.94 F R' D F L2 F R U L' U R D B R' F2 L U R U B2 D' R2 B2 L R2 
92. 8.14 F2 U B2 R2 B R F2 R' B' F L' D R F L' B2 U2 B R' D F R U2 R' B2 
93. 8.98 F' B2 U B2 F2 D2 U' L F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 U' L' U2 B2 R' B F2 L' U' F2 B' 
94. 8.60 F D2 B2 L R' D2 R' F2 B D' U B2 R' L' D2 L' F' R' B2 D2 B' U R' F D2 
95. 9.08 B' D' L2 R U2 F B' L F' L D' F' B' D2 B2 L' B' U L' B L U' D' F2 R' 
96. 9.81 L' U L' D' B2 F L2 F' U' L' U2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 B' U F' B D' F B' L2 U2 
97. 8.09 B' L2 U' R' L' D B' R2 B2 L D2 U' F' B L' U B U2 F' D' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 
98. 9.40 R' B' D2 F2 B2 U' F D L2 F' D2 F2 U L R U2 L2 F U B F2 L F2 D' U 
99. 7.81 F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R' F2 B L' R B2 R2 F2 L' D F B' L2 F2 B U2 L' R B2 
100. 8.42 R2 F' L' B2 U2 R U2 R F2 D2 R' U' F2 L D2 U F' L2 D L2 B' D' B2 F2 U'


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2011)

444 redux:

21.21 avg of 5.

(24.25 avg of 12 too but I think I can probably do better)


EDIT: 36.21 DP. OLL parity at 25 sec 

EDIT2: 42.96 avg of 30, not too bad


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 28, 2011)

Average of 5: 11.84
1. 13.00 R2 L U D' F' R D' U' F2 R L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R D R2 F' R D2 
2. (14.36) R F L' B' U2 D' L F L2 F B2 R2 L D' B R2 D F U B D2 F' D F2 R2 
3. 10.62 U2 L D2 R' F' U' D' F' D2 U L2 U2 F2 R D R2 L2 F2 L' U L' F R2 D2 U' 
4. (10.61) U' R B L' U2 B2 L2 U2 D' B2 U' B F2 L B2 L2 U R' U' R2 F B D L' U2 
5. 11.90 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 R U' D B' U' D2 L' B2 U2 R L' F' B' R' U' B' F D

Don't get sub 12 too often. Counting 10 so meh.


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

11.74 Skype Team BLD UWR

F2 D L B' L D2 R' U2 L2 B' D U B2 D2 B U' F U' R' F2 B2 D' B' L2 U2

Me: Red front, yellow top
Andy: kz
Me: L' D R' F
Andy: kz (starts timer) L' D R' F
Me: U pair left, join left
Andy: L U2 L2 U' L
Me: y butterfly
Andy: R U2 R' U' R U R'
Me: U y triple sexy (getting excited here)
Andy: U y R U R' U'*3
Me: U left knight (really excited here, predicted PLL skip) 
Me: U' done, PLL skip!
Andy: U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l U'
Anthony and Eric still have Youtube UWR though.
38 moves.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 29, 2011)

Average of 5: 15.87
1. (15.20) D L' F2 B2 U2 R' B D' L' U2 B' D F' U' F2 L2 B' D2 L U2 L2 D L2 F' B' 
2. 15.35 R L2 D L R2 B' U L2 R' B F' U2 B2 L' U' F2 D F D' L B' R2 L2 D' U 
3. (17.67) F R2 U D' F' D2 B U' B' D L B' L R2 B2 R B2 R2 L D F2 R U' D2 L 
4. 16.98 U B2 F D2 L D2 B D2 F D B2 U' L B' U F D R2 D2 L' U R' F' L' F' 
5. 15.28 U D2 R' D L D2 U R' B U2 D L2 D' U2 R' L B' D R B2 L2 U' R' D2 R2


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy ****
6x6

Old PBs were: single 3:21.57 / mo3 3:32.13 / avg5 3:38.55

3:21.45, 3:14.15, 3:15.31 = 3:16.97 mo3
3:21.45, 3:14.15, 3:15.31, DNF, 3:18.95 = 3:18.57 avg5


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 29, 2011)

3x3
9.75 single

(cross on U)
F2 B D' U L' D' U' B2 L' U2 D2 B2 R' B U' L' F2 L' B R B D2 U2 L' F 


Spoiler



Cross: y' R L2 D' F2 U x2
F2L#1: y U' R' U R
F2L#2: U' y' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
F2L#3: y2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L#4: y' R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: U r' U2 R U R' U r 
PLL: U


Nothing too special, but sub10s are always satisfying for me.


----------



## Julian (Aug 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> 11.74 Skype Team BLD UWR
> 
> F2 D L B' L D2 R' U2 L2 B' D U B2 D2 B U' F U' R' F2 B2 D' B' L2 U2
> 
> ...


Well, ****.

In other news, 13.41 Ao5 

1. 11.66 U2 B2 L' D B' R' U' B' D F D2 U2 L B2 R F B2 R2 F U B2 R L' D' B 
2. 14.11 D R F' B U2 D' F2 U2 D' F2 L' B L2 F U' F' U' R2 U B' L R F' L U2 
3. (11.00) F B' L2 F2 L R' B' F U' R' U L U2 D2 F B2 R2 B2 F2 L' U B U2 L D 
4. (15.28) R U' D2 F' R' L' U F2 B R D R' F D L B' D2 L' D' F2 U L R2 F L2 
5. 14.47 B' D2 B D2 U B' D' L' D F' L B' D L' D F2 D B U2 L2 R U R2 B2 D'


----------



## JyH (Aug 29, 2011)

Julian said:


> Well, ****.
> 
> In other news, 13.41 Ao5
> 
> ...


 
I thought this was Skype Team BLD for a second. >.<


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 29, 2011)

omfg
omfg
omfg

I just got a sub-3 6x6 solve. 2:59.15. (Previous PB was the 3:14 that I did earlier today)
Splits were about 1:13-1:18-28


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 29, 2011)

I just did an entire 3x3 solve (using Roux) using *nothing but* the following algorithm and cube rotations: 


Spoiler



R L F2 B2 L' R' *U* R L B2 F2 L' R'
R L F2 B2 L' R' *U'* R L B2 F2 L' R'
R L F2 B2 L' R' *U2 *R L B2 F2 L' R'



Try them and see why that's an accomplishment. 

Inspired by cmhardw's sig.

Didn't time it, though. However, I know it took really long.

Edit: Scramble: F2 R2 F2 U2 F' B2 R' F U' R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L R2 B F2 R B L2 D


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 29, 2011)

2x2 Average of 5: 2.26
1. 1.87 F2 R' U R2 F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
2. (3.89) F U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R' U' 
3. 2.79 R' U R' U' R F2 R' F U2 R' U' 
4. (1.36) U R2 U2 R' U2 F' U R U' R' U' 
5. 2.12 F U' F R U2 R2 F' U' F' R' U' 

guimond.
1.87 and 1.36 were PBL skips
The rest were easy/normal


Spoiler



1.87

y2U2RU2R'yR2U'R2U

1.36

z2y' U2LF'L'FU2



And 2.92 average of 12. PB is 2.91:fp


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.92
1. 1.87 F2 R' U R2 F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
2. 3.89 F U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R' U' 
3. 2.79 R' U R' U' R F2 R' F U2 R' U' 
4. (1.36) U R2 U2 R' U2 F' U R U' R' U' 
5. 2.12 F U' F R U2 R2 F' U' F' R' U' 
6. 3.13 F2 R U F U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
7. (4.03) F' R F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
8. 3.31 F' R' U F' R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
9. 3.82 U2 R2 U' F2 R U2 R F U2 R U' 
10. 2.65 F2 R' F U' F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
11. 2.54 U2 F2 U2 R U' F2 U' R F' R' U' 
12. 3.13 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U'


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 29, 2011)

Average of 5: 8.87
1. (5.53) (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) 
2. (14.45) (6,-4) / (6,6) / (4,-5) / (-1,2) / (6,-2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (5,1) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (0,-2) 
3. 10.07 (-3,3) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (6,-5) / (-3,6) / (2,-3) / (4,3) / (-3,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,0) / (4,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,2) /
4. 7.16 (4,0) / (0,-4) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (-5,3) / (-3,-3) 
5. 9.38 (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (-1,5) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,3) / (3,6) / (1,6) / (0,5)

:3


----------



## 7942139101129 (Aug 29, 2011)

YES!!!!! 

3x3 OH avg12:

Average: 19.89
Standard Deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 17.00
Worst Time: 22.90
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(17.00)	F L R B2 F L' U2 B' R2 D F2 L' B' U L' F2 D2 U F2 L2 B' F U B2 F'
2.	18.58	F R B2 F R' D' B' R' F D L D' B' D2 F D2 L2 D F R2 B R D F L2
3.	18.83	U2 B R D' L2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' B' U' B F' U R U L' R' U R B2 F L2
4.	17.81	B D U2 F' U' L2 R D' L' D2 B2 F' U2 L R F' U' L D R D2 L D U2 R
5.	20.90	B2 F' U F L' R' D2 U' R F D U' B2 D2 L R F' D' L2 R2 D2 U R' D F
6.	19.68	D2 F' D' U' R' U L' U L B D U' B2 F R F D' R2 D' U F L R' D F2
7.	21.56	F D2 R B2 L R' U2 F' D' B F2 D' B U L R U R F2 L' R' F' D' U F
8.	20.94	R2 D' U' R' U2 R D2 R B2 R' U B F' L D2 U L2 B F' L' U2 R B F2 D'
9.	18.96	B2 F2 L R2 D R F2 L R2 U' B2 F2 D L R' B' F2 D2 U' B2 L' F2 R2 B2 R'
10.	21.05	D B2 L' R2 B F' U L2 R' F' L R' D U2 F' D' U2 B D2 L D U L B' F
11.	(22.90)	L' D2 U R B2 F L R D' B' D' F L' R D2 R' D2 U L2 U R' B' F D2 U2
12.	20.56+	U2 L' R B F2 D B R2 F D' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 B2 R B' D B' L2 B F U L'



and 

3x3 OH avg5:

Average: 18.41
Standard Deviation: 0.34
Best Time: 17.00
Worst Time: 20.90
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(20.67)	F2 D L' R' F L2 B L2 R' D B R' B D' U B' F' U' B2 F2 U L' R2 B2 U'
2.	(17.00)	F L R B2 F L' U2 B' R2 D F2 L' B' U L' F2 D2 U F2 L2 B' F U B2 F'
3.	18.58	F R B2 F R' D' B' R' F D L D' B' D2 F D2 L2 D F R2 B R D F L2
4.	18.83	U2 B R D' L2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' B' U' B F' U R U L' R' U R B2 F L2
5.	17.81	B D U2 F' U' L2 R D' L' D2 B2 F' U2 L R F' U' L D R D2 L D U2 R


----------



## Godmil (Aug 29, 2011)

Escher said:


> I refuse to be **** in competition any longer.



Holy ****! What the hell is that? Tell me that's pyraminx or something crazy like that?
So what's in that... Ao5 7.28 and Ao12 8.15 at first glance... na not as impressive as the whole 100.



Phlippieskezer said:


> I just did an entire 3x3 solve (using Roux) using *nothing but* the following algorithm and cube rotations:



Hahahaha, so what must the move count have been on that 650HTM? I demand a reconstruction


----------



## Escher (Aug 29, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Holy ****! What the hell is that? Tell me that's pyraminx or something crazy like that?
> So what's in that... Ao5 7.28 and Ao12 8.15 at first glance... na not as impressive as the whole 100.


 
Yay somebody commented. 8.07 avg12 and yeah, 7.28 avg 5. Not really cubing for 3 weeks has made my lookahead far better.


----------



## Julian (Aug 29, 2011)

Escher said:


> I refuse to be **** in competition any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I demand an official average at least this good


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 29, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I just did an entire 3x3 solve (using Roux) using *nothing but* the following algorithm and cube rotations:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Awesome! Yes, I can imagine that taking quite a long time to do, but that's impressive that you stuck with it! I was amazed by this alg the first time I saw it, which is why it's in my sig. I just wanted other people to see it because I thought it was cool, but I never thought anyone would rock it as a speedsolve technique  Very cool! :tu


----------



## Julian (Aug 29, 2011)

I just finished doing the same challenge  10:49.92 with CFOP.

I used 3-look OLL (FRURUF and two sunes) and A-perm PLL.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2011)

Corners first on a real cube 

17.55 single
21.44 avg5: (24.79), 20.50, 21.07, 22.76, (19.59)
22.49 avg12: (25.82), 22.53, 23.56, 24.79, 20.50, 21.07, 22.76, 19.59, 23.04, 24.00, 23.08, (19.33)


----------



## JackJ (Aug 29, 2011)

11.05 F2 U' F2 L2 B D2 B R' F U2 F2 R F2 R D2 L B R L2 F' U' B2 F U' D2 

y2 B' R' F R D U' F2 y U' R2
R' U' R U2 R' U R
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y R' U' R
U' F R U R' U' F'
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

57 moves including rotations 5.16 tps


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 29, 2011)

Average of 5: 59.78
1. 56.98 D Fw L2 Uw2 L2 Rw' D' Uw F2 L Uw' Fw2 D' Uw' U2 R2 Fw2 U D B U' Uw' F' U2 R L2 D U F2 U2 L' R' F' D U2 Fw U2 L' D' Rw 
2. 1:02.40 L' F' L U Fw Uw Rw2 F' L D' R' F2 Uw2 D2 B U R Fw' Uw D2 Rw2 U' F Rw' R' L' U F' D2 Uw F2 D' Rw B Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 L Rw2 
3. (1:02.51) Uw2 B' D R Uw2 L' F D2 U Fw' U F' Fw' Rw2 R' D Rw U2 L2 R2 D2 Fw' L' U' Uw2 R' Uw B Fw Rw B' D2 R2 Rw' D' Uw' L' D2 Fw' Uw 
4. 59.97 L2 Rw2 B2 R2 B Fw2 Rw' U L' Uw' Rw' L' B2 Uw' Fw' D F' L Rw' B' R2 L U2 Fw' F' U L2 F2 R L' U D Fw2 B Uw Rw2 L' Uw' Fw2 Rw' 
5. (52.12) Rw' R2 B' D2 R' U Fw R2 B Fw2 R2 B Fw2 Uw D R2 Uw2 F U2 Fw2 U' L Fw B D' R2 U2 Uw L F2 Rw F Uw2 U2 D B R' D Uw2 L'

YessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First sub 60 average     
At Nationals I believe my average was like 1:30 lololol

EDIT: 1:01.62, 1:06.08, 56.98, 1:02.40, (1:02.51), 59.97, (52.12), 1:07.71, 1:09.17, 1:07.06, 1:06.10, 1:04.88 = 1:03.53
Bam.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2011)

6x6x6 supercube sim pwnage

2:36.043 single
2:42.13 avg5: (2:49.313) 2:43.116 2:39.743 2:43.532 (2:36.043)
2:44.549 avg12: 2:44.082 2:46 2:45.464 2:40.866 2:45.498 (2:58.318) 2:49.313 2:43.116 2:39.743 2:43.532 (2:36.043) 2:47.874


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 29, 2011)

Escher said:


> 7.28 avg 5


 
i demand WR


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 29, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Average of 5: 8.87
> 1. (5.53) (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,-3)
> 2. (14.45) (6,-4) / (6,6) / (4,-5) / (-1,2) / (6,-2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (5,1) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (0,-2)
> 3. 10.07 (-3,3) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (6,-5) / (-3,6) / (2,-3) / (4,3) / (-3,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,0) / (4,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,2) /
> ...


 
Wait what?!?


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2011)

Julian said:


> I demand an official average at least this good


 
Yes please.

@Chrissy: lol.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2011)

Another 5:

5.01 (3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (5,3) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,2) / (-4,5) / (4,-5) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,-1) /

1,0 / 0,-2 / 0,-1 / 0,2 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 / 0,5 / 1,4 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 2,0


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 30, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Average of 5: 8.87
> 1. (5.53) (-3,2) / (-3,3) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,-3)
> 2. (14.45) (6,-4) / (6,6) / (4,-5) / (-1,2) / (6,-2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (5,1) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (0,-2)
> 3. 10.07 (-3,3) / (6,6) / (5,6) / (6,-5) / (-3,6) / (2,-3) / (4,3) / (-3,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,-2) / (-2,0) / (4,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,2) /
> ...


 
What...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 30, 2011)

1:51 5x5 single, avg pairing. Really slow last layer. God mode was engaged during edges.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 30, 2011)

New PB Ao5: 20.45! Also new PB Ao12: 21.89! Really liked these, hopefully I can be sub-20 consistently by Indiana 2011.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 30, 2011)

*6.86 full step*

Scramble: D B2 R L F' R' L2 U R B F L' D' F2 B' D B D2 U2 R' F' R2 L' F2 U2 

Solution: z2

X-Cross+Preserved pair: U' R' F' L F2 U' R U' R' D (10)

2nd Pair: U' L' U L (14)

3rd Pair: U' y R U R' (18)

4th Pair: U' R' U' R U' R' U R (26)

OLL: r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' (36)

PLL: U2 y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (46)

46 moves/6.86= 6.71 TPS


----------



## Kian (Aug 30, 2011)

PB 5x5 Average of 12

1:52.16, 1:56.08, 2:08.71, 1:54.22, 2:02.28, 2:02.15, 1:54.59, 1:51.00, 1:56.50, 1:48.33, 2:04.41, 1:59.11 = 1:57.25


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Hahahaha, so what must the move count have been on that 650HTM? I demand a reconstruction


 
Well, my average Roux solve is probably around 50 HTM, maybe a bit lower, but probably a bit higher due to my tendency to spam the M-slice. 
So, 50x13=650. Indeed. I wonder what my TPS was. 

Reconstruction? Haha. No. >.<

Anyway, to a new accomplishment:
Could it be, that I'm finally sub-15? 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.71
1. 13.14 F' L F' U' D' L D L D2 B' L' R2 U2 D' R' L2 U R D2 R2 D' R' B F' U' 
2. 15.07 F2 U' L' U' D2 B' F' D U2 L' U F R2 B2 L2 U' L' U' R' F R' D' F2 L F' 
3. 14.02 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B L' F R2 L U' D B F2 R2 D2 R D' B2 R' B2 F' U2 R' F2 
4. 10.32 U' B U' B' R' D2 F L' D R2 U2 L B D B' F R2 F2 U R2 U' D2 F2 U R2 
5. (18.91) L2 R2 U' L R B2 U2 B' D U' B' L B R' L' D2 U' R' L U F' L2 F B U2 
6. 17.44 R2 B R U R' B' F' D' R2 D' R2 D' U' R U2 L' B R' D L R B' D' B' R' 
7. 14.29 L' F2 L2 U D B2 R U' R' F U' L F2 D U2 R U F B' L' R2 D U2 F2 U2 
8. 15.58 D' U L F U' L' D B2 F U R D' L D' U L' R U B D' L' U' F' U L' 
9. 18.29 D' F U R2 B' L' B2 L' D2 B' D F L2 F' U' D2 F B L D2 B' D' B D2 F 
10. 12.08 L R F' U' D2 R' B2 U L R2 U' R D' F' D2 U' F L' F U' L U2 F' B L2 
11. 13.17 U L F L B' L2 R B' D B F D L' R B' L2 U' D2 R L2 U2 L2 U B' L2 
12. 16.13 D2 R2 D2 B D' B L2 D' F2 B' R B' D' F2 R L B' L' D2 U' B2 L2 D2 B L' 
13. 16.43 B' U2 D' R' F' U L F R F2 D2 F' U L2 R B D' F R2 F2 R2 U2 R' L2 F' 
14. 13.98 D R2 B2 L2 R F D2 L F2 B2 R F L2 R' B' R' D B R' U' F' B2 D F B2 
15. 15.33 B U' L2 F2 B R F' U' B' D2 B U B' U F2 D2 L' B' F2 R' D' U B2 D B' 
16. 13.89 U L' D F2 R' B' F' U' L2 F' R' F' R2 B2 L' B2 L' B' R U D2 F' B' U2 F' 
17. 12.21 L' B U F2 R D2 L2 F D2 F' U B' R' L' U' D' L D2 U' L2 B' U2 D' L' R2 
18. 16.37 R' F B2 L D2 B' L' R D2 R U' L D U B' U' R' D2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 B L' 
19. 14.20 F2 R' B U2 F2 U B2 F' D' U F U2 R2 B' F' L2 F D2 L U2 D R2 D R2 D 
20. 12.18 B R2 D2 R2 D' B' L2 R F' B' D U R U B D' U R' F B' U2 B' F2 L' R' 
21. 14.98 U2 L2 U L F L2 R' U2 F U L B2 F R2 U F L2 F2 L2 F2 B U2 L2 D U 
22. 16.14 D B D2 B F U2 F2 D2 U F2 L U2 L2 U' D L' B' R D2 L2 F2 D L2 B U2 
23. 14.77 D L2 R D2 L' D' F2 B R' D2 B2 U D R2 F2 U' L' R' F2 R2 F' L' U F2 D2 
24. 15.22 R2 F2 B2 U F' B' D2 B2 L' R U D' R2 U L2 D2 F' U D R' U D B L U2 
25. 14.69 L' U' L2 U' B' D2 B2 L' R2 D2 F U' L' B' R2 B D' F D' L' R B F2 L2 B 
26. 14.13 B' R U F R2 D' B' U2 L D L' F B' R F2 U L F2 L R2 B2 F2 D U' R2 
27. 16.42 F2 B D F' D' R2 L2 B U' F' B' R2 D' B2 F' L R2 D2 B2 F' U B2 D' F L2 
28. 17.21 R2 L' B2 L' B' R2 U D B' F2 L' R2 F2 L' R' B' R' U2 L2 D2 B L2 D F2 R 
29. 12.64 U' R' L' U F' D' L B2 F2 D' R' D' F U D2 R2 F' L' D R2 B2 U B R B 
30. 13.90 B F D' B' L2 D' F U2 F2 D' B2 L B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F B U D' B' F2 U2 D 
31. 13.78 B2 D' L2 R U2 L B' L2 R F' R' B' D U R L' D' L2 R' F R2 D2 R U2 R' 
32. 15.35 U2 R L' D' L U' R' U2 F B U2 D' B F' L2 D2 L2 D2 L' R' B' D2 F D' F 
33. 17.33 R F' U' F' D U2 R' F2 B2 D' L F' U2 D2 F' U2 R' U' F2 B L' F2 D2 F B' 
34. 11.04 F2 R U R' D' B U2 F' U B2 U' D F2 B R' F U' L' F' U2 R' B F2 R L2 
35. 13.25 L F U F' L' B' U2 B' L2 R U2 D2 L2 B' D L' R U B' R' L' B' D' F' B 
36. 17.87 U D L2 D F L D R2 L' F B' U2 L2 F2 B' R U R2 D R2 F D' F' U' R2 
37. 14.40 U L B' R2 D L' B' U2 D' R D B2 L2 F2 L2 F U B U' F' U' D2 L' F U 
38. 16.06 D' F' U' B2 L2 U R' F2 B' D2 U2 R' L2 B' U' D B R U2 R' U2 D B R2 L 
39. 13.15 L2 D2 R U' R' U' D L' B' F' R' U' D' R2 D' L' D2 U2 F' L2 F' U' F2 U2 R 
40. 12.53 F' B' U R2 U' L2 F2 R D R' F' U D L' R F' D U L D' B' R D' F2 B2 
41. 12.87 D R' F B' U' D B L2 F2 B' D2 U R D2 U R F' B2 L2 U B2 F2 L' B' D2 
42. 12.27 D2 L B D2 L D2 L2 R2 U R' F2 L F' D2 U2 B' D2 L' U F2 D2 R' L U F' 
43. 17.30 U2 R B' F' R' L U2 L' U B' R L2 B' D' F' U D2 F2 B D L' R U2 B2 U2 
44. 12.19 D R2 B R2 L' F L2 R2 F' R' U L2 D2 F2 L' D' U' L' F2 U D2 L' R2 U' L' 
45. 14.80 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 D' U R' F' D L2 B' D B' R' U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' F' R' B' R 
46. 13.63 L R2 U' D' R' B' R' F' R2 L F' R' F2 B U2 R L' F2 R' U2 B R' F R' L2 
47. 14.13 R2 D' L2 U' B' F2 L' F L' R F D' F D2 R2 L U B2 D F2 D F' R2 F R 
48. 15.14 U' R B R D2 L B U B R' L' U2 B F2 U2 R' L D' R' F' L U' L D2 F 
49. 15.23 B' D F L B' R2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 R2 U' B F' R' D U' B2 L D2 F 
50. 12.32 R' F D R2 L' D U2 R' D' R' F2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 B D' L2 B 
51. 14.54 F R F' B' D2 L U L2 D B2 L' D' L F' D' B' F' D' F' L' F' U2 F U' B 
52. 16.37 U2 F' B' R U' R' D' L U2 D2 L' B' L D2 U' R U2 F2 U R L U F2 R2 F' 
53. 16.46 R' F2 U' F' D B' D' F2 R' D B2 R2 D' F D B2 D2 U F' U2 L' D2 R U' B' 
54. 17.12 R L' D' U2 R B' R2 L F' L2 U2 D F' B U2 L U2 F2 R U R B2 U' F2 D2 
55. 15.95 D2 B U2 F' R F2 L R B' R' D R' F' L' U D' L' B U2 R L' B R2 D' L 
56. 13.23 D2 R' U' F L' D B D2 F' B2 L' B2 L' B' F' R U B' L' R' F' L B2 D L2 
57. 15.29 D B L' R2 U' D F2 R F L B F L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 B U D2 F' 
58. 15.12 U R L F' D R B' L2 D B D L' R2 B2 U2 L' U F2 R U2 D R2 U2 D L2 
59. 13.28 B R F' D U2 F2 B2 U B R' B' U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 F' R B2 F' R2 U' B' U' 
60. (9.12) R B2 R' F B' U R D U' B U' R2 F D' L U2 L' B U' R' L' U2 L' D R' 
61. 17.28 R L F2 R2 F B' R2 U2 B U' B' R2 L F' L2 B2 F D2 B2 F' U' B F L B' 
62. 13.22 F' B R' U2 L' U R2 U' R2 F' R2 D2 R' L2 F' L B R2 L' D L' D L B U' 
63. 13.41 B2 R' U' B2 U' R B' D2 R F2 U' B2 R2 B R2 L2 F L D2 R2 F U' L2 R' F2 
64. 18.17 U2 B2 R' L F' U B2 R F2 L' U F2 L U R L2 B U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R' 
65. 15.08 L' D2 F2 R' D' L2 R2 B F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 L F2 R' F2 D R2 B L' F D' 
66. 15.13 F' D2 B2 R' F' B' L2 B' D R L' F2 L B2 R B2 R2 L' B2 L2 R' B' L' U2 B' 
67. 12.69 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R B' R' B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U' F B L' F2 R' U' D F L 
68. 12.83 D L' U B2 D2 F' D U R' L2 F2 R' F' R2 D' R L' U B' F' U F2 U' B U2 
69. 17.84 B2 F' D R2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 D2 B2 R' L' D' B' F2 R L F2 L D2 F2 D2 R L2 
70. 13.10 R F2 R F' L' U' B U D' B' L R2 U B F2 U R' B' D F2 B2 R D U' B 
71. 16.79 R' B F R' U' R' B D' F R2 D F' B2 L F2 D2 U B2 R' D U2 R L2 F' D2 
72. 15.38 B2 R' U' B2 L B2 R' B' U' F2 L R' U R' L U' L R2 D' R D L' B2 R' F2 
73. 16.67 F' R' L' U' F2 L2 F' R2 U R' B2 R2 L D' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L R' U2 L' F' U 
74. 14.28 R' F U' B' U R' F2 D2 F2 U D2 B L U B' U' B' R U R' U2 B D' B' L' 
75. 15.54 B U2 F' D2 R' U' L F2 L2 R' U F' D' U2 B F' R' U' D2 R2 F2 U' B U F2 
76. 14.01 U' D R L U R' L2 B2 U R' F' L' U2 F B D L2 F2 B D2 B D2 U' F B2 
77. 13.83 B2 R2 D2 F' D' F2 L' R2 U B2 U' F B U2 L2 U F U2 F' R2 D2 U F' L' D' 
78. 12.37 F2 U' R2 B D F D U' F' R2 B L2 F U F R L U' B' D2 U' F2 U D' B 
79. 15.81 F' D L' D2 U F2 L' B' U' D' F R2 B U' B2 D' R F B' L' D U R2 B U 
80. 14.73 L' D' U' R' L2 B' D2 R' F L B' F2 U B' U' B2 D R D U R2 U2 R D' U' 
81. 14.23 R B' U2 D B D F2 R2 U' F' B R' D2 F2 B D B2 U B R2 U B2 F D U' 
82. 17.71 R2 U2 D L' R U2 D2 R2 B U L' D2 U2 B D B2 R2 B F2 R D' R' B2 U B 
83. 17.89 U F2 U' L F2 U2 F B' R' D' L' D' B U' D2 B2 F' U' D2 B' U2 F R D B2 
84. 17.39 R F' R2 L B2 L F2 U' B F2 L2 B R F2 D2 B' L D L2 U2 L U R2 D' U 
85. 16.82 F' B2 D L2 F L U D' F' U2 B D' R' F' U D2 B U2 F' R B2 L R B D' 
86. 14.67 L B' L2 U2 D B' F L' U R' L' F' L2 U L2 U F' R L2 D F B' R' F2 U' 
87. 10.82 R' F2 B2 R2 B' F D2 B2 L' D2 F D' B2 U' R2 F U' B2 U L U' F' L D B 
88. 14.59 B2 D L F B2 U2 L F R2 B L2 D L' D' F B U2 B' L' U D2 F' U' F' D2 
89. 16.98 F2 R2 U F D' U R U2 D L2 R' F' R' F R D2 U' F' B2 L D U2 L2 R B 
90. 16.93 U D2 R F2 B' D2 F2 B' R2 F' R' F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U F2 B' L U2 L R2 U' D2 
91. 14.05 L U' B2 U R' D B' F R' B2 D L B L2 B2 F2 L U L B' F U B' L2 B 
92. 11.96 F2 L2 U D' F2 U B' L2 B' D' U B R2 F U2 R F B2 L' B L D2 L2 F2 B' 
93. 14.08 B' L2 R B2 U F' U' L2 F' U2 B' F U2 L' F2 L R' F L' F' R' U L' B' U' 
94. 11.94 B U' F' B' D' B R D2 L2 B' L2 D' R' F2 D R D R L F2 L D' F U2 F 
95. 15.52 B U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B' R' U D' R D R' U' F' L U2 D' 
96. 16.19 D2 R2 L F D' F' U F D' R' L B F U2 D2 R' L D L R' F U' F2 R' U 
97. 14.13 D F2 D R' L B U2 L' U' D2 R' F L' U D F' R2 L' B F D2 R2 D2 L U 
98. 11.87 B' L2 U F D U R' D' B U2 B2 U B' D L' R F D2 U2 B U L F2 D R' 
99. 15.01 B R' F2 U' L D2 B2 R' B U' R2 L2 D' L' F' D' F B L' U2 D B2 D R' B' 
100. 14.26 L F U' R' U D2 B' F R U B2 R' B2 U2 D' R2 B L' F2 R2 U' L F U' L


----------



## APdRF (Aug 30, 2011)

2x2--> 300/300

Mean: 5.44
Average: 5.44
Best Time: 1.56
Median: 5.40
Worst Time: 10.39
Standard deviation: 1.53

Best average of 5: 3.65
45-49 - (4.54) (1.56) 2.91 3.88 4.15

Best average of 12: 4.03
45-56 - 4.54 (1.56) 2.91 3.88 4.15 5.55 4.32 4.85 2.32 (6.41) 4.32 3.43

Best Ao100= 5.30



Spoiler



1. 4.48 R2 U F' U2 F' U' R2 F' R
2. 8.04 R' U2 F R' U R' U'
3. 3.14 R U' F2 U R2 U R U F
4. 3.58 R F' R2 U2 R' F R U' F'
5. 5.88 F2 R U' R F R F U2
6. 7.06 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2
7. 6.64 R F2 R U' F U2 R' U2 R2
8. 3.54 U2 F' R2 F U' F R U2
9. 4.67 F R' F U F' U2 F R
10. 4.53 U R F R2 U' F U2 F R U'
11. 6.67 R2 U F2 R F2 R F2 R2
12. 9.14 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U'
13. 5.08 R U2 F U' F U' R2 F U'
14. 6.24 U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R U F2
15. 9.27 F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' F R' F2
16. 3.76 F2 R U' F R U' R2 F2 U2
17. 5.28 F R U F2 U F2 R2 U2 R'
18. 5.61 R U2 R U R' U F2 R2 U2
19. 4.70 R F2 R F' R F' U' F R
20. 7.34 U R U' R U2 F2 R2 U' F' U'
21. 4.48 R2 U2 R U2 F' U F U' R2
22. 3.70 U' F2 U' R' F U2 R' F2
23. 3.56 R' F U F U2 R U' R
24. 4.21 F R U2 F U' F U' R'
25. 6.00 R2 F2 U F' R2 F' U' R F
26. 6.35 U' F2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U
27. 10.14 F R U2 R F U F2 R' U'
28. 5.87 F R' U2 F U' R U' R' U'
29. 4.88 R F' R U' F U' R F R
30. 5.84 F R' U2 R F2 U' F U' F' U2
31. 5.85 U2 R' F R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
32. 5.22 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 F U
33. 8.69 F2 R F U' F R' U2 R U2
34. 5.62 U2 R2 F' U F' R' U R2 F2 U'
35. 7.78 F U' F2 R F' U R2 F2 U'
36. 4.88 R U2 R' F R U2 F' R' U2
37. 3.35 F' U R' F2 R U F2 U2
38. 4.51 U' F' U R2 F U F R2 U
39. 6.19 F' U F U2 R2 U' R F2
40. 5.74 F U F2 R2 U' F R' F U'
41. 6.49 F' R' F2 R' F' U R' U F'
42. 7.88 F U2 F R F' R F2 U R'
43. 4.06 U' R2 F' R' U' R2 F R U2
44. 4.17 U' R U' F' U2 F U2 R' F2
45. 4.54 R' F' R U' F U2 F U2 F2
46. 1.56 F' U R F' U2 F' R2 F
47. 2.91 U F2 R' U' F R2 F' U
48. 3.88 F2 R F' R' F2 R' U2 R' F' R2
49. 4.15 R' U' R2 U' F R' U2 R U'
50. 5.55 R' U' F2 R2 F' R F2 R U
51. 4.32 U2 R' F2 R F' R F R' U'
52. 4.85 F' U' F' U2 F2 R F' R
53. 2.32 U F U R' F R F2
54. 6.41 F2 U' R U2 R F U2 F
55. 4.32 U2 R' U' F U' R F R2 U
56. 3.43 F2 R' U' F' U' F U2
57. 5.78 F2 U F' U F2 U R2 U F' R
58. 6.44 U F' U2 R' U F' R F2 U2
59. 5.04 R' U2 F U F2 R' F R F2 U2
60. 6.67 U' F U2 F R F2 U F U'
61. 6.30 U2 F U2 R F' R2 F U'
62. 6.67 R' F U2 R' F' R2 U F2
63. 6.65 U2 R' U2 F R' F U R' U2
64. 4.67 F' U R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
65. 4.78 U2 F U R2 U F2 R' U' R U2
66. 7.07 F R F2 U' F U2 F' R F2
67. 7.35 R U2 F' R F R' F2 U2 F' U'
68. 6.91 U2 R U' R U F2 U R' U
69. 4.49 R2 U' R' F2 R' F R' U
70. 6.81 U R2 U' R2 F U F U' F2
71. 3.25 F U2 R U' F' U F'
72. 4.96 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2
73. 6.82 R2 F2 R U2 R' F U2
74. 7.70 U' F' R' F' R U R' F2 U
75. 4.27 F' R' U F U F R U2 F' U
76. 5.14 F' U R' U' F2 R U F' R2 U'
77. 2.82 F U' R2 U' F U F' U R2 U
78. 6.02 F' U2 F' R' F U2 R U'
79. 7.06 U R' U R U2 F' R' F' R' U'
80. 5.04 F' R' F' R2 F2 R' F' R
81. 3.97 U' R2 F U R F2
82. 4.83 U F' R U2 R' F R' F' R
83. 5.01 F U R F' R F R' F2
84. 4.05 U' R U F' R' F2 U F R'
85. 5.65 U F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2
86. 5.52 R2 U2 R U F2 U2 F' U2 R
87. 7.52 F2 R' U R' U2 R U R2 U2
88. 5.84 U' F2 R' F U R2 U' R F2 U'
89. 3.87 R2 U' F2 U R U2 F2 R U'
90. 5.62 R2 F' U R' U' F' U R
91. 4.08 R2 F U2 F U' F2 U R2 U
92. 7.61 F' R' U' F' U F U' R2
93. 6.78 F2 U F' R2 U R2 U R U2
94. 3.03 U' F R U F' U2
95. 9.52 F U F' R2 U R' U R2
96. 4.50 F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R' F R
97. 7.90 R U2 R2 F R' U' F
98. 6.39 F' R2 F' R F' U F2 R'
99. 7.32 F' R F2 U R' F' R' F R
100. 5.53 R F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U2
101. 4.81 U R2 U F' U R' F R F2
102. 4.77 U F U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U'
103. 5.01 R' U2 R F2 U' F' R' F U
104. 7.20 F U' F U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U'
105. 4.12 F R2 U F' R2 U'
106. 3.90 U' F2 U F' R F' U2 F R' U
107. 3.55 F2 R2 F' U2 R' F' U' F2 R
108. 4.52 U' F2 U F2 U F' R' U' F2 U'
109. 3.39 R F R2 F' U F' U' F U2
110. 10.13 U' F2 R' F U' R U2 F2 U'
111. 4.48 F2 R U' R' F R F U2 R2 U'
112. 4.67 F2 R F2 U' F2
113. 6.08 F' R2 U F2 U' R F U2 F U2
114. 4.41 U2 F R' U2 R F2 R' U R' U'
115. 7.19 F2 U2 R' F U2 R2 F' U2 F U
116. 5.78 U F' U' F' U2 F2 U' R U'
117. 4.97 R' U' F' R2 U R' F' R
118. 4.25 F2 U2 R2 F U F R' U'
119. 4.64 F' R F' R2 F R2 U2 F' U
120. 5.94 U' R F' U F' U R' F2 U
121. 6.82 F R' U2 R U' F R2 U2 R' U'
122. 6.72 U F2 R2 U F U2 R' F' U'
123. 6.98 U2 F U F2 R F' R' F U2
124. 6.24 F2 U2 F' R' U' F2 R F2 R'
125. 4.21 R2 U R' F2 R' F2 R F'
126. 3.46 U F' U F U2 R U R'
127. 6.91 F2 U2 F' U R2 U' R U2 F' U'
128. 5.09 F R F2 R U' R' U2
129. 4.64 U2 F' R' F' R' U' R2 U'
130. 3.30 R' F' R2 U F2 U' R2 F'
131. 3.54 R F' U R' U R' F R' U'
132. 3.57 U2 R U' F' R' U2 F R2 F' U'
133. 4.13 U' F U R' U F2 U
134. 8.72 R F2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' F'
135. 3.50 R' U2 F U2 F R F2 U' R2
136. 4.68 R' U F2 U2 R U' R F'
137. 5.29 F2 U R U R F' R2 U
138. 8.18 U F2 U F U' R2 U R2 U'
139. 5.06 U2 R2 U' R2 F U F2 U' F2 U'
140. 6.23 U' R' F' R' F2 U F2 U
141. 6.10 F2 R F' R U' R F' R' U2 R'
142. 5.52 R2 U' R U2 R' U F2 U2
143. 6.07 U F' U' F R' U R' F2 U
144. 3.49 U F' R2 F' U R' U2 F R2 U'
145. 5.81 R U2 R U2 R F U2 F' U
146. 4.33 U2 F' R F U' F2 U' F R
147. 4.05 U' R2 U R' U' F R2 U2 F
148. 7.35 R' U R F2 R U R U F2
149. 4.96 U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F U' R2
150. 6.05 R U F2 R' U' F' R'
151. 4.89 R' U' F U2 R' U' F R2
152. 8.56 R' F2 U R' F2 U R' U' R' U'
153. 5.52 F2 U2 F U F2 R2 U R F2 U'
154. 5.87 R F R F' R F2 R' U F'
155. 5.65 R2 F2 U R' U' F R U' R'
156. 6.10 F' U F2 R2 U F' R F' R2 U'
157. 5.72 R2 F' R2 F U' R F' U F' U'
158. 4.92 U2 R' U R' U' F' U' F
159. 6.18 F' U F2 U2 R U' R F2 R2
160. 7.64 U F R2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U
161. 6.40 F2 R F U' F2 R' U2 R2 F' R'
162. 5.21 U' R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
163. 4.69 F2 U' F R U2 F' R' U R2
164. 4.86 R' U' R U2 R' U2 F U2 F'
165. 7.60 R U F U' F U R2 U'
166. 5.89 F R U R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
167. 6.56 R2 F R' F' U' F U2 F'
168. 3.13 R' F2 U R U2 R2 U' F2 U'
169. 2.50 R F' U2 F2 R F' R U2 R U'
170. 4.77 R F U2 R2 F' R U'
171. 4.79 F' U R U' F R' F R' F
172. 3.64 R2 U F' U R U2 R U R2 U'
173. 3.50 U2 R F' U' R U2 R U2 R
174. 4.05 F2 R' F' R2 U F' U' F'
175. 4.29 F U2 R' F U' R U' R
176. 7.89 U R2 U' F R2 F U' F2 R' U'
177. 5.53 U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U F' R' U'
178. 10.39 U2 R U' F U' F U' F2 R'
179. 5.92 R2 U F R F2 U2 R2 U' F U'
180. 4.65 F U R' F R2 F' U F' U
181. 5.47 F R U R2 F' R F' U' F U'
182. 5.62 F2 R' F U' F' R2 F2 U
183. 4.85 R2 F U' R' F R' F U2 F2 U'
184. 5.58 F U2 R' F' R2 U F' U
185. 4.70 U R2 U R' F2 U2 R F' U'
186. 6.35 U2 R' U2 R' F U' F2 U F'
187. 4.03 U F R' U' F R2 U F2 U2
188. 5.46 F U F2 R2 U' R U2 R U2
189. 5.51 F2 U' F' R' F2 R' F2 U2
190. 4.56 R2 U' F2 R F' U F' U'
191. 3.53 F2 R2 U2 R U' F R2 F2 U'
192. 5.62 U2 R' F' R U2 F' U' F2 U
193. 4.21 R' F' U F R2 U' F' R U2
194. 5.41 U2 R' U F' R F' R2 F' R2
195. 6.28 U' R' U2 R' F' R2 F R' U'
196. 5.48 F R U' F U R' U R' F2 R2
197. 5.72 R' U' F' R' U F R' F2
198. 5.59 F' U2 R U' R' U2 F U R'
199. 3.76 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' R F' U
200. 6.07 F' R U2 F' R F R2 U2 F U'
201. 5.31 R2 U F' U' R2 U F' R
202. 5.76 F2 R U' F2 R F R' F'
203. 4.46 F2 R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 R' F'
204. 5.20 U R' U R' U2 F2 U' F'
205. 4.95 R U' F' R U F' R' U R
206. 7.44 U' R2 F2 R F U F' U2 R' U
207. 5.74 U2 R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U F2
208. 5.92 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
209. 6.47 F' U R2 F' R' F' R F' U
210. 6.10 F' U2 F' U2 F' R' F' R2 U2
211. 2.79 R' U F' R F R U' R2
212. 7.66 U R2 F' U' F R' F R' U2 R2
213. 5.20 F R2 F2 U2 R' U' F' R U
214. 9.62 U2 F2 U R' U F' U F R'
215. 5.68 U2 R U R' F U' F' R2 F2 U2
216. 4.78 R' U' F' R U2 R F R' U R
217. 6.11 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F' R'
218. 4.05 U F' R2 U' F' U R' U2
219. 4.40 F2 U' R F' U R' F R2 U2
220. 3.45 R' U2 F' U F R U'
221. 3.37 U R2 U2 R' F' U R'
222. 4.80 R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F' R' U'
223. 9.51 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2
224. 6.01 F R F R2 F U' F2 U'
225. 4.77 F' R U F U' F2 U2 F' U2
226. 4.19 F R' F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U'
227. 6.65 U2 R U' R2 F U' F2 R' U
228. 6.33 F' U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R U2
229. 3.96 R2 F' U R2 F' U F2 R' U2
230. 6.21 U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U2 F
231. 5.61 R U R2 U' R F' R'
232. 5.17 R2 F' R U2 F2 U' F' R F' U2
233. 2.50 U2 F U' F U' R' U2 F2 U'
234. 3.37 R F R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U'
235. 4.33 F' R' U F' U2 F' U F' R'
236. 4.36 R2 U' R' F U2 F' R2 F' R'
237. 4.89 U' F2 R' U R F' U F2 U'
238. 5.25 F2 U R F2 U2 F' R F2 R2
239. 9.18 F2 R2 F U' F2 R F R U'
240. 5.57 F' R U' F2 R2 U' F R' U2
241. 5.38 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' F2 U R2 U'
242. 8.11 F' R' F' R' U R2 F' R' F2
243. 4.33 F2 R U2 F' R2 F R U2 R'
244. 7.34 F R' U R' U' R' F2 U R' U2
245. 7.13 R' U' F R2 F U R2 U2 F'
246. 6.89 F' U2 F R' U R2 F' U F2
247. 7.16 R F' R F R' F U' F2 U
248. 5.59 R F U2 F U' F' U R2 U'
249. 5.70 R U2 F2 R F' R U F' R'
250. 8.74 R' F R2 U' F R F R' F U'
251. 5.03 F R2 F' U R2 F' R U' R' U'
252. 4.85 U R' U2 R F R2 U R2
253. 4.94 R' F2 R' F R F' U2 R' F' U'
254. 4.10 U' R F' R' U' R F' U'
255. 6.21 R' U R' U' F2 U F' U2
256. 5.47 R2 U R2 F' R' U R' U' R2 U'
257. 5.10 R U2 F' U' R2 U' F U R' U'
258. 3.86 R' U2 F' U2 F R F2 R' F2 U'
259. 4.45 F U' R F' U2 F' R2 F' U'
260. 5.01 F U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' F U'
261. 3.60 U' R2 F' U F U R U'
262. 8.06 F U2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R2
263. 7.40 R2 F R U' R F2 R' U R' U'
264. 6.75 F' R U' R U2 R' F2 U R'
265. 2.84 F' U F R2 U' R' U'
266. 6.46 U' F' U R' F R F2 R2 U'
267. 3.53 U' R U' R' U2 R U' F
268. 8.93 F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U2
269. 6.74 R' F U' F R2 F' R2 U' R' U2
270. 4.17 F' R U' F2 R' F U R' U'
271. 5.93 U2 F R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U
272. 5.97 R F R2 F2 U' F' U2 F U'
273. 4.21 F R' F U R2 F' U2 R'
274. 5.34 R2 F R F2 R F U2 F' R2 U'
275. 5.46 F R' U F' R' U R2 U2
276. 5.87 R F2 R2 U R' U' R2 F R'
277. 6.68 F R' U R2 U' R2 F' U'
278. 3.70 R F' R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R'
279. 5.54 R F' U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R
280. 5.39 U R' F2 U R2 F' U F2 U2
281. 2.63 R2 U' F R F' R' F
282. 5.49 R2 U R2 U R2 U' F U R'
283. 5.74 F R' U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U
284. 7.21 U2 R F' U R U' F U' R'
285. 3.90 U2 F2 R' F U F2 U R'
286. 4.13 F R2 U' F R2 F R U2
287. 6.01 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F U F2 R2
288. 6.78 U' R U2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2
289. 5.96 U2 R' U F' R' U2 R' F2 U
290. 3.46 R U' R2 U' F' U2 F U
291. 4.05 F2 R F R2 U R2 U2 F R' U
292. 5.13 U R U2 R U' F' U R2
293. 4.42 U F' U2 R U F2 R' F U'
294. 2.96 R2 F R' U2 R U
295. 4.80 R F' R2 U' F R' U F' U2
296. 5.49 R2 U' F' U2 R U' R U' F U
297. 6.51 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U R' U R' U'
298. 5.92 U2 F2 U' F R2 F U' R' U2
299. 4.72 U2 R' F2 U' R F R' U F
300. 5.41 F' U F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 R'


----------



## Nobsicus (Aug 30, 2011)

Got my first sub-40 solve today and a PB Ao5  
Too much F2L practice ftw


----------



## Godmil (Aug 30, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Another 5:
> 
> 5.01 (3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (5,3) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,2) / (-4,5) / (4,-5) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,-1) /
> 
> 1,0 / 0,-2 / 0,-1 / 0,2 / -1,-2 / -3,-3 / 0,5 / 1,4 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 2,0



Wait, is that a solution shorter than the scramble? That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 30, 2011)

3x3 7.51!!!! sadly my computer shut down moments later during my average D: so i lost the scramble


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2011)

1:28.53!!
first sub 1:30


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 30, 2011)

3x3:

8.80 Average of 5

9.87 Average of 12 (not PB, but still sub 10)

10.40 Average of 100

Unfortunately, I forgot to copy the times from QQTimer last night, so I don't have the times.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 30, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 3x3:
> 
> 8.80 Average of 5
> 
> ...


 
And to think, I remember a point in time where we averaged the same. Bravo.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 30, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> And to think, I remember a point in time where we averaged the same. Bravo.


 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Well, my average Roux solve is probably around 50 HTM, maybe a bit lower, but probably a bit higher due to my tendency to spam the M-slice.
> So, 50x13=650. Indeed. I wonder what my TPS was.
> 
> Reconstruction? Haha. No. >.<
> ...


 
Is it just me, or do Roux users improve really quickly?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 30, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> 1:28.53!!
> first sub 1:30


 
interesting..... what do you average now?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2011)

the same


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 30, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> the same


 
lmao!!!! you serious maybe 1:40 now?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2011)

like 1:50, im slow, at everything


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Is it just me, or do Roux users improve really quickly?


 
I think the more vocal ones do. 
I was stuck at around 30-35 with CFOP for a while, then I switched to Roux and hit sub-20 in less than a month. 
Sub-15 took a lot longer for me to get, though, and I actually had to _try_... (I've been solving Roux for just under 2 months now, I think)

Just my kind of method, not trying to sell anything. But thanks. Hopefully I can keep at my current time. I had a sub-15 ao100 a while back and still kept getting 15-16 second average after that. >.>


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ran a smidge over 18 miles today. My legs feel like they should be amputated.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 30, 2011)

9.74 non lucky... I'm trying to retrieve the scramble from my phone which is not loading...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 3x3:
> 
> 8.80 Average of 5
> 
> ...


 
:O Am going to make video. And you is going to tell me what to improve :3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 30, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> :O Am going to make video. And you is going to tell me what to improve :3


 
Sounds good.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2011)

It took 29 solves on sq1 today before my first sup-15. I had 13 parities during those solves, which is fairly normal. Average of the first 29 was 12.55


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2011)

13.59.96 2-7 relay

and 6:21 7x7


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2011)

B' U' F D2 U2 L2 U' F2 L D L D2 L D2 F2 L2 B R2 U B' F2 R2 F D U 

14.37 OH non lucky fullstep killa skillz


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Well, my average Roux solve is probably around 50 HTM, maybe a bit lower, but probably a bit higher due to my tendency to spam the M-slice.
> So, 50x13=650. Indeed. I wonder what my TPS was.
> 
> Reconstruction? Haha. No. >.<
> ...


 
Welcome to the club!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> B' U' F D2 U2 L2 U' F2 L D L D2 L D2 F2 L2 B R2 U B' F2 R2 F D U
> 
> 14.37 OH non lucky fullstep killa skillz


 
Do you know how many moves the LSE had?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Do you know how many moves the LSE had?


 
not exactly, but it wasn't anything special


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 30, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> It took 29 solves on sq1 today before my first sup-15. I had 13 parities during those solves, which is fairly normal. Average of the first 29 was 12.55



 Teach me your ways!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 30, 2011)

11.19 avg12 (All NL. 2nd best avg12, but the other had ~4 skips)
10.18, (14.57), 11.20, 10.63, 11.08, 10.30, 12.13, 11.20, 12.39, (10.03), 12.13, 10.66

12.32 avg100


Spoiler



11.77, 9.58, 13.77, 11.67, 11.23, 13.84, 13.28, 10.20, 9.65, 13.11, 12.70, 15.22, 13.60, 12.39, 11.87, 10.56, 11.76, 11.58, 12.47, 12.21, 12.82, 13.20, 10.97, 13.29, 13.03, 13.01, 10.88, 14.45, 13.76, 13.24, 12.09, 10.70, 11.60, 14.03, 11.96, 13.84, 12.31, 11.74, 13.01, 12.43, 14.01, 13.72, 13.11, 12.90, 15.64, 10.46, 10.40, 12.69, 12.24, 11.08, 13.60, 14.59, 10.71, 13.02, 11.75, 13.04, 12.26, 11.53, 14.20, 11.66, 11.71, 12.49, 13.07, 13.35, 13.20, 15.43, 12.03, 13.27, 12.52, 12.73, 12.43, 11.14, 10.96, 10.96, 13.12, 13.27, 11.15, 12.91, 11.05, 11.31, 11.60, 12.22, 14.78, 11.32, 10.18, 14.57, 11.20, 10.63, 11.08, 10.30, 12.13, 11.20, 12.39, 10.03, 12.13, 10.66, 12.97, 13.02, 13.34, 11.00


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2011)

333:

10.35 avg of 50

I wanted to do an avg of 100 but I got a pop on the 53rd solve.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2011)

I did some minxsim. Still embarrassingly slow, but I think I improved a little.

51.609 single
55.886 avg5: 53.282, 52.282, (1:02.922), 1:02.093, (51.969)
59.228 avg12: 53.282, 52.282, 1:02.922, 1:02.093, 51.969, (1:10.687), 1:03.422, 52.079, 1:09.859, 1:04.156, 1:00.219, (51.609)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 31, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> 333:
> 
> 10.35 avg of 50
> 
> I wanted to do an avg of 100 but I got a pop on the 53rd solve.


 
Dude, what's up with your signature?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 31, 2011)

Finally a sub 4 bld solve..... didn't get one in a long time even though i did like 5 solves in months..... heehee


----------



## JyH (Aug 31, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.79


Spoiler



1. (15.41) R F B' U R2 U R' U' D' B' R' B D' F2 U' F' R' B2 R2 B2 R' B2 F' L U'
2. (11.79) L' F L R' B L D U' B U D B' R' U' R' L D B2 R' U2 B L2 U2 B2 R2
3. 11.93 B' U' L D2 L' F B' R D L B2 U' D' R2 F' B' D2 L' F R' D2 R U' R' U'
4. 12.21 D' L2 R F' L2 D' R F' U B' L' U B R2 L U R' F2 D F U' F' U B' U
5. 14.24 L' R D R L F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 D R' L' D2 U' B2 R L2 F B2 D2 F R' D'



PB yay

EDIT: WTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTF

Session average: 13.16


Spoiler



1. 10.62 D B' L2 U2 F' U2 D B2 D' F2 R' B' F2 L2 F2 B2 R' F' B D2 F2 B' U2 F2 D2
2. 13.42 U' R L2 D' B' D L' B2 F R B2 F2 D U L' U L' D2 F L' B D2 U' L' B
3. 11.53 U B' U' F R' L B D2 U R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L R2 U' B2
4. 15.80 L2 R2 F' R2 D R' U' D B' L2 R2 U R' F D2 F B D L' B2 R L' U' D2 L
5. 13.76 D' R' U R2 F2 B U B' R' D' F U D' R2 D2 R L U' F2 D' F2 L2 F B' L'
6. 13.68 U2 F U' R L2 F B' L B' D B' F U' D' F2 U' D B2 R B F L2 R B' R'
7. (17.43) R D F' U' D' R' D F2 L2 B D2 F' D B2 F D' R B U L' U' D' F2 B R'
8. 13.97 B' D R2 B2 L2 B' L R U R U2 B2 D B' U2 B2 F2 L R U' D2 F2 U2 R2 L
9. 12.27 R' B R' U L D R2 D L' B' D' B R' L B' L B2 F' R2 B2 F2 D U F D2
10. (8.65) L2 U D B F2 U L U' R2 F2 R U D2 R2 F' L' R F' B2 R2 B2 F D L2 B
11. 13.94 L F' R' B2 D R2 U' R U F2 R2 L U F D' B' U F2 U L D2 F2 D2 U B2
12. 12.63 D2 F2 U F' R2 L2 B' L B' F' U' D2 R2 L D B2 U' L2 F D2 B R F' D R2



Broke my single, average of 5, and average of 12 PBs, all within 20 minutes.

Tried reconstructing the 8.65. I think I got it once, but the solution sucked, so I couldn't find it again. All I remember is a Y-perm, which I ended up getting twice while attempting to reconstruct. I'm not sure about the OLL, and it didn't feel right, so I just decided not to post it.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 31, 2011)

JyH said:


> Average of 5: 12.79
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
lmao gratz!!! everything in 20 mins!!!!!


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 31, 2011)

My first sub 20 Ao5  I'm quite mad tough because I was supposed to be filming it but I forgot to press record 

*Ao5: 19,52*
18,05
20,08
20,22
22,18
18,27


----------



## JyH (Aug 31, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> lmao gratz!!! everything in 20 mins!!!!!


 
Thanks. 

It's hard to believe though because all of my solves felt really slow, but when I looked up at the timer, they'd be 12s. I just went back to doing averages after posting that, and was averaging 15-16 again. >.<

EDIT: 5.86 on a full step. Clearly not legit. I'm doubting the 8.65, and possibly the average of 12. The average of 5 I know is legit.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 31, 2011)

555 avg of 5:

Best average of 5: 1:15.37
1-5 - 1:13.85, 1:13.52 1:18.75 (1:13.21) (1:56.04)

Pop on the last solve unfortunately. 2nd F2L pair at around 1:10 I think so perhaps it would've been the worst solve anyway.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 31, 2011)

3:06.54 bld..... dnf could of been pb by a lot if only i didn't miss a cycle....


----------



## Julian (Aug 31, 2011)

doing bld again?


Spoiler



?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 31, 2011)

New fullstep PB of 16.71!!!! Ties my lucky PB! Awesomeness.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 31, 2011)

If only you had gotten that at Indiana 2011  Still great though; good job!


----------



## Julian (Aug 31, 2011)

Started to somewhat get back into OH, in hopes of less fail.

23.46 D' B L R' U R F2 L F2 B2 D' B2 F2 L R U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L' F R B F2 (first sub-30 XD)


Spoiler



z2 U' R2 r x y' D2 R'
U2 z U R U'
R2 z' y' R' U R U' R U R'
R' U' R
U2 z U R U' R U R U'
z' U2 F U R U' R' F'
U'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 31, 2011)

JyH said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's hard to believe though because all of my solves felt really slow, but when I looked up at the timer, they'd be 12s. I just went back to doing averages after posting that, and was averaging 15-16 again. >.<
> 
> EDIT: 5.86 on a full step. Clearly not legit. I'm doubting the 8.65, and possibly the average of 12. The average of 5 I know is legit.


 
I fail to understand how an average can be not legit. Like, how does that even happen?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 31, 2011)

Julian said:


> Started to somewhat get back into OH, in hopes of less fail.
> 
> 23.46 D' B L R' U R F2 L F2 B2 D' B2 F2 L R U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L' F R B F2 (first sub-30 XD)
> 
> ...


 
ooo gratz getting into OH now?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

Do people generally count it as a PB if the average is done between a number of pauses? If so, I just beat my PB ao100 again. Last night's ao100 (the one I posted earlier) was all in one sitting. This one was done with numerous pauses in between and it includes every solve a did for the day.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 31, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Do people generally count it as a PB if the average is done over a number of pauses. If so, I just beat my PB ao100 again. Last night's ao100 (the one I posted earlier) was all in one sitting. This one was done with numerous pauses in between and it includes every solve a did for the day.


 
I consider it perfectly alright, as long as there were no solves done in-between the counting solves. And seeing that all the solves you had done that day were in the average, I'd say congrats on the new PB.


----------



## JyH (Aug 31, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I fail to understand how an average can be not legit. Like, how does that even happen?


 
It was too unbelievable. My computer plays tricks on me. I see what you're saying though.
I think I'll count the averages, but not the single. The single had a horrible solution, and didn't feel anything like a sub 10.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 31, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Do people generally count it as a PB if the average is done over a number of pauses. If so, I just beat my PB ao100 again. Last night's ao100 (the one I posted earlier) was all in one sitting. This one was done with numerous pauses in between and it includes every solve a did for the day.


 
I would definitely count it.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 31, 2011)

41 fmc


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I consider it perfectly alright, as long as there were no solves done in-between the counting solves. And seeing that all the solves you had done that day were in the average, I'd say congrats on the new PB.


 


uberCuber said:


> I would definitely count it.


 
Wewt! 
In that case,


Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.56
1. 16.11 R L F2 R2 L U R2 F U2 L U' R2 B' F2 L2 B2 L R2 D F' R B' F2 D L2 
2. 13.53 D2 B2 R L' B' L D2 L F L2 F' D U L R2 B2 R F' B' L R' B D B L' 
3. 18.61 F D' L' R B L U2 R2 D U F L' F' B L' D L' D2 R' D F L2 D' L F2 
4. 13.95 U2 D2 L2 B2 L B2 L D' R2 D F U R' F2 L' D2 F L2 B' R F L D B U' 
5. 10.51 B2 L B D2 R B R D2 F B L D' R B' U' D' R U' F B D R F' D2 B 
6. 15.78 L' B' L2 B2 D B2 U' D' R B' U' R2 D2 F' B2 U B2 R2 B' D U2 R2 L2 U2 R' 
7. 12.77 F' L2 F' B2 D2 R L' D L D R B2 F2 D' B' D' B D' R2 F2 D R2 U L' R2 
8. 15.82 F2 L2 R D' L' U' B' D B2 L' U R' F B2 R L' U' D' R2 U2 L F2 U' F' D 
9. 14.19 D L2 D2 R U F' L' F B' R' U2 B2 L' B' U' L2 U2 F2 L F2 R' F2 U B' F 
10. 10.67 D B U F' D' B2 U' R2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L2 R D U' B2 L' U2 D2 L' D 
11. 13.62 R' L' B' D2 R' B' R F' U' D' B' D2 L' R' U2 R U2 D' L' U' L R U' B L2 
12. 10.30 B' L' B' L D2 U L2 F2 D' L' U' F2 U2 L' U B' L2 D2 B R2 B U' B F D' 
13. 17.49 U' R B2 D' L R' U2 R D F B U2 D' B' R' L' F' L D B U2 F2 L' R U2 
14. 15.01 R2 D' F D' R' U L B' D' B2 R' D F' B' U2 F B2 U' F2 R U' F B U2 B 
15. 13.39 F D' L R2 D' F2 L D' R D' U' L2 F2 B D F2 R' B2 R F L2 U2 R' U2 D2 
16. 14.80 F' R F2 B D2 B L2 R' B L U' R' B2 U' R' U2 L B' F2 D' F' R2 L F L' 
17. 16.89 B2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F U B R' L' F2 R F' L U' F2 D R U' F' U F2 D2 F2 
18. 12.33 D' R2 U2 D2 F' L U F' D2 L2 R' D U2 L2 B' U B' D' B2 F D2 L' D B2 U' 
19. 14.46 R' L' U' F' B2 R2 U B2 U2 D B L D U' R' U' L' R F2 B' L2 R' D' U2 R' 
20. 15.33 U B2 R D2 U L2 D U' B' R2 F2 L' D' U B' U' D R D2 B' D2 U2 B F' U' 
21. 16.01 R' U2 D L F' R D' U B2 L' D F' R F2 R' B2 L2 B' D' B' U' F2 R2 D2 F2 
22. 15.93 L' U2 R2 B' R2 L2 F D2 U F R L D' U' R2 B R U2 L' B D2 R' D L D 
23. 15.36 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 D' B' R' B' D2 R' D2 B F2 U L B2 F' L U F2 R2 F2 
24. 13.98 D' B' F2 L' B2 F L' F2 D U B' D2 U' L F2 U' D B' D' B' D2 U2 F2 L' U' 
25. 15.07 D L R2 D2 B' R' B2 L' U' D2 L F2 R F L' D2 F' B R F U' L' B F U2 
26. 12.88 D2 R F L B' D' R2 B2 R2 U F U' F B' U' B2 R L U2 D' R U D B' F 
27. 16.00 U' L' F2 D' L2 R2 D' R' B F L U B' D' L2 D2 B L2 R' U' F L' U F2 L2 
28. 16.05 B F' L' R2 B2 F L R' D R U' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 D' U B' R U' L2 F R D2 
29. 16.25 D' L' D2 R' F2 B' R L2 F' B2 D U' R' L' D2 B' L2 F D B2 R2 L' U' R L 
30. 12.40 U D R2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' B' R2 U2 B' F' D2 L' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L R B2 F' 
31. 13.62 L' F U2 F U' L D R B2 L' R B' L U R L2 B2 L R2 U2 L' F' U2 F' D 
32. 13.71 L2 D2 L' R U L F' R F B2 L2 U2 D' L B R' B R2 L2 U2 F2 U L' B' F 
33. 15.20 U2 F' U F R B L R2 D R F2 L2 B R2 L' B2 L B L D F D B' F R 
34. 18.02 U2 R' F B U' R' U2 B2 L2 F L D2 B D2 F2 L2 R B' D L' U' D R L2 B 
35. 14.70 L' D2 L' F' R' D F L' F D' U' L2 B2 F' L D2 R L F' L2 B U L' F D 
36. 18.20 L B2 D U2 B2 U L' D2 U2 B2 F R' B U R2 D F2 B R B U' R2 B2 D' R2 
37. 17.60 U B' D2 R2 F' L' B' L2 B2 U F2 B D' L' F R2 L' D2 R L F2 R' D2 B' R2 
38. 13.07 U2 D L' B2 L R D2 L' U2 B F' U2 R L B' F' U' L' D U R U2 L2 B2 R2 
39. 15.65 B' R L' F2 B2 R U' L' F' L2 F R2 D B' L U B2 R2 U' R B' F' U2 D2 B 
40. 10.66 B2 F' U D B2 L' R' B U2 F' D' B' L2 R F D R D2 L2 R' U2 R U2 B U' 
41. 13.85 F R' B2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2 F L U' L B' F R' F U F' R2 D' U R B' R F 
42. 15.60 U B L' D' B' U L' R F' R B L2 D2 F' L' R' U' R2 U2 D L' U' B' L2 D' 
43. 15.85 F2 D2 L2 B R U' D R' L' D2 B F' U R' L2 B U' F2 L B2 F R L D B2 
44. 15.62 U' R2 B2 D' U2 R' F2 U R' F U2 F D' R' D2 R L' B2 U' R' D2 R L' F R 
45. 15.13 L R D2 L2 U2 R2 L' B U F B2 U F' D2 F R D2 L2 D U F' U2 D' F2 R 
46. 17.00 F D2 U R2 B' U B L' D' F2 D R2 F' R2 B F D' F' L' U2 R L' B2 D U 
47. 13.38 U' D2 L2 F L U' F2 U L' F R2 L U L' U R' L2 D B2 D2 B U' B2 F2 L' 
48. 13.78 D' F2 B2 D2 L D R F' B D F' D' F2 R' U' F D' F' B R' B2 L B F' U2 
49. 12.28 U' R U2 D L U' R' D B2 U D2 L2 B' D B' R2 D U' B R' L D2 L U2 D2 
50. (9.37) L D' B2 D' B2 L' U' D2 F B2 U' D L2 U2 L2 F D B' U B' D' U F2 L U2 
51. 16.03 R L' U2 D' F2 B R2 L2 F' L' B2 D L B2 F2 R' F R2 D L F2 U L2 U' B' 
52. 13.76 B2 D F2 R D' L' D B2 R F' R U' D2 B R2 B' F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D R' 
53. 16.40 R' D' U2 L' D' R2 D' F' U2 F' R2 D' U2 F' L D' L F D R' F R' B2 F' R' 
54. 16.23 B' F2 L' D2 B L R2 B L2 R' U' R F' B2 U R2 U L U B2 L' B2 F2 L2 U' 
55. 16.58 L2 F L2 D L D2 U F' L U2 R' U L' U' R2 U' D' B2 F' L' D2 U' F' B' L 
56. 14.55 F2 U F U' L R B' D' U2 L' F' B L' D2 U' F' U' D L' B2 D U' F U2 L' 
57. 16.64 B2 F2 D U' L2 B' L2 B2 R' U' R2 U' D' B R2 B R' U2 F2 L' B' R D2 U B 
58. 17.74 D U2 R' L B R U2 R U R' L2 U F D R' F2 B R' D L U F' D' B2 L' 
59. 11.77 L2 U R U' B U2 F2 L D' R F' B' L F U2 R' L' F L2 R' F' B2 L' B2 L' 
60. 15.33 F B2 R2 U2 L F' U' D' B' U F' U D R' B' R L B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 B 
61. 14.81 B D2 B' L' D2 L2 U R2 F2 D' U B2 U2 R U L2 B D2 B U2 L2 D' L' U2 L2 
62. 16.96 L' R B L B L' B' R L' U D' B2 D U2 L2 B' L F D' U L' U B U' L 
63. 14.37 U' B U2 D' F' U2 B U' F2 R B2 D F2 U L2 B D U B' R2 B F2 U2 D L' 
64. 15.47 U R D L' D' R2 B2 R D F2 U F U F' D' F2 D' U' L D2 R2 F D2 R L2 
65. 12.86 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 F' L' B2 F' U2 R L D U' L' D' U2 R2 B U L' B2 F2 R U 
66. 13.82 F R2 F2 R2 B2 F' D U' B2 U R' B L' R2 U2 B' U L2 B2 F U B' D F2 D2 
67. 15.58 B U D' L R' D B' U' B F' D2 F R B2 F L B D B2 U' L' D2 U F U2 
68. 13.53 R2 L U R' L' D' L' R F' L U' B' U' L F L R2 B2 L2 F L2 D' U2 L' D2 
69. 14.00 B' L2 U2 L2 U D R B L D2 L' D2 U L R' U' L' D B' L B R2 F2 D2 L' 
70. 15.47 R U' B' F' L2 U L U B' U D2 L F' U B2 R2 U D2 B U' D' L' U' F' B2 
71. 16.23 B' R' U2 L2 R2 U D' F' U R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 F B2 R2 B' L' R' B' L2 F' U2 
72. 16.24 F R F2 B D' R D R' D L' F U2 F2 R L' U D' B' R2 U' D' B' U' R2 B2 
73. 13.19 L2 R' D' U2 L R B2 F' D' L' R' F' U2 L' D F B' U2 R' D2 R' F' D L R2 
74. 16.39 U' B' U F2 L B' L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L D2 U R' L2 B2 F U' L2 U2 D' F D 
75. 14.64 B D' U' F' B' D' F R2 U D' F2 R B2 L D B' D' L' R F L2 B L' R' D 
76. 11.55 D U2 B2 D R D' B2 U B F' L2 D2 F' U' F2 U B' F' U D' R U B' F2 U 
77. 12.58 R' B2 D L R' F' L B2 L R F' B' L F2 R' L F2 L' F2 U D2 F' R2 L2 U' 
78. 16.70 U2 F D2 R2 B2 U R B' R2 B2 U' D' L2 B' F' U' R2 F' B2 L2 U2 L B2 R D' 
79. 16.74 F' U' L' F' R2 B' D R2 D' B2 L B' U F2 L' D' B2 U2 D F' B U2 F2 L' D' 
80. 16.26 F' L2 R U2 F2 R' L F2 D2 R D R' L B' R2 F' L' U D' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R 
81. 14.03 D' L R U2 B2 D2 F' D F2 L F D2 B F D F2 R2 U R F' B R F L2 U' 
82. 13.75 D2 L D' B D U' R2 L2 F L2 F' L' D' R B F2 L' B2 U2 F L B R2 L2 F2 
83. 12.84 L' F2 R D2 F2 B R2 F R2 L' B D' U F2 D2 U' F' L2 U2 L' U' B2 D' R2 B 
84. 11.31 F2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R L F' D2 F R2 D U R D' U R' B U' B' U' F' L2 B' 
85. 14.90 B U2 B2 D2 B D B2 F D F U' R2 U F' L B' U2 L2 F B L2 B' F2 D' R 
86. 17.32 R' B2 D B' D B' F U' L2 B' L U2 R2 B F D2 U2 L2 R B2 L R' F' D L' 
87. 15.30 R' F U B2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' D' L F D2 B2 U2 R U' R2 D2 R' F' U' F' L2 F 
88. 11.89 R2 F' D2 U F2 L' F L2 R' F2 L2 F D' R2 U2 L2 F L' R F U' R D U B' 
89. 15.52 U B' R' B' U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R F' L' F' B2 R U' L2 D U L' B U R' D R' 
90. 13.57 R2 F' U' D2 R' F U2 R U F2 L2 R F' D F2 U' R' L2 B R2 F' L D F2 R2 
91. 14.48 F L D2 U L B2 R D R' U2 B2 F D' B F' D2 U B L2 R2 F B' R2 L B2 
92. 12.30 U B R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R B F2 L2 B D' F U2 L F2 D2 L' F R2 B D2 F' 
93. 12.63 R' L F' R2 L' D' L' R2 D' R D' F2 R F B R2 U2 B2 L R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R' 
94. 10.26 F' R2 B' D F R2 U2 R2 L' U2 D' B' L R' D U F' U L' D' L' F' B2 D2 B2 
95. 14.74 R D U F' L D' B D2 B F' D L' R F R F2 D2 B D' R' B' R2 U B' L 
96. 11.03 U F L2 F2 D U2 B U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B' R2 F' U' D R' B D' F2 D2 U' L' 
97. 15.16 F' R F' R2 F L' R2 U2 B' R2 D' F R2 F D L' F B2 L' F D L B F' D2 
98. 9.55 B' L F L R' D2 U' L D2 F' L' B L2 U' R' U' F' D F' L2 B' F2 U2 L R2 
99. (19.20) R2 L2 D R F2 B R L F2 B2 L2 R2 F L2 F L' U D R' B' F U2 F' B' U' 
100. 15.55 B R B2 L2 B2 R' D B L2 U F2 B L2 F U B U2 F2 L' D2 F U' B2 U R2



Two sub-10s... Tasty.

Now the only question is why I can't ever get anywhere near as good as my home averages at competitions. :-/


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 31, 2011)

(15.08), 18.04, 18.51, 16.52, 17.57, (27.34), 19.82, 17.19, 17.11, 15.80, 21.93, 17.12 = 17.96
ZZ-OH


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2011)

:3

Average of 12: 10.55
1. (7.71) (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,6) / (1,-2) / (3,-2) / (0,1) / (2,-5) / (0,-5) 
2. 11.63 (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,6) / (1,-2) / (3,-2) / (0,1) / (2,-5) / (0,-5) 
3. 10.84 (-2,2) / (-3,6) / (1,-4) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (2,6) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (4,4) / (5,4) / (6,6) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (0,-2) 
4. 10.33 (-5,3) / (5,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (-4,6) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (-5,4) / (-1,-1) / (6,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) 
5. 10.03 (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,1) / (6,5) / (6,0) / (5,-4) / (4,2) / (-2,-4) / (-4,6) / (-2,-4) / (2,6) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,4) /
6. 11.75 (1,6) / (-4,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,2) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,6) / (6,3) /
7. (11.99) (4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,6) / (1,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,4) / (-2,-2) / (-4,4) / (4,6) / (-4,-1) / (6,-4) / (0,-4) 
8. 9.41 (-3,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,6) / (-4,5) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (5,-4) / (6,0) / (1,2) / (6,-2) / (6,3) / (0,6) 
9. 11.25 (4,-3) / (-4,3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-5) / (5,-1) / (1,6) / (5,6) / (4,-3) / (4,-3) / (6,5) / (6,5) / (-2,3) / (-3,-3) 
10. 10.77 (3,-4) / (1,6) / (3,0) / (-4,1) / (4,6) / (6,-5) / (6,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,1) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (-3,2) / (4,6) / (-2,-1) / (0,3) 
11. 9.67 (4,0) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (0,2) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (2,-1) / (6,-2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,6) / (-2,6) /
12. 9.80 (-3,-4) / (-2,-2) / (5,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (4,3) / (3,4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (-4,0) 

Beat my PB from a long time ago...


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 31, 2011)

go to a comp simon and do sub10 average for f***s sake :S

same for Rowan but for a different puzzle!


----------



## Escher (Aug 31, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> :3
> 
> Average of 12: 10.55
> 1. (7.71) (3,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,6) / (1,-2) / (3,-2) / (0,1) / (2,-5) / (0,-5)
> ...



Holy ****e O_O


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 31, 2011)

Escher said:


> Holy ****e O_O


 
This.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, did you get much parity? Your worst solve is really good


----------



## HaraldS (Aug 31, 2011)

4x4x4 single 38.19! 
My first sub 40 ever


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2011)

I had parity on three solves, (adj once and U-adj twice I think).

10.98, 11.11, 14.40, 9.39, 14.89, 9.68, 11.35, 11.85, 7.65, 17.32, 12.67, 10.62, 11.55, 11.45, 14.55, 11.29, 15.40, 12.38, 10.96, 13.14, 12.90, 13.70, 7.71, 11.63, 10.84, 10.33, 10.03, 11.75, 11.99, 9.41, 11.25, 10.77, 9.67, 9.80, 12.59, 12.56, 13.58, 14.01, 13.51, 15.07, 9.91, 12.30, 10.26, 7.66, 12.49, 12.51, 10.59, 16.16, 10.24, 10.99, 18.52, 15.15, 10.18, 13.18, 15.82, 13.47, 9.98, 7.86[56 // 21], 10.79, 14.96, 12.12, 11.21, 11.06, 9.93[parity ], 13.99, 13.71, 10.45, 10.95, 14.16, 12.42, 9.47, 13.48, 15.70, 9.98, 13.13, 15.20, 13.51, 12.57, 8.11, 15.50, 16.11, 11.85, 9.12, 9.17, 10.26, 14.47, 13.57, 14.23, 13.62, 9.35, 11.30, 12.37, 12.72, 13.07, 14.57, 10.03, 14.75, 13.07, 11.89, 9.71 = 12.09

I had a 2.05 which I deleted.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 31, 2011)

Escher said:


> Yay somebody commented. 8.07 avg12 and yeah, 7.28 avg 5. Not really cubing for 3 weeks has made my lookahead far better.


 
One day old post but, 7.28?
So close to sub 7!


----------



## Escher (Aug 31, 2011)

Hershey said:


> One day old post but, 7.28?
> So close to sub 7!


 
Pretty sure I got a 6.94 avg of 5 ages ago with 3 really lucky solves, and then another a little while ago with 2 really easy solves 

Think that was all NL^ 

P.s. Simon - told you you'd get the fire back after a competition <3


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 31, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I had a 2.05 which I deleted.


 
explanation please :S


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2011)

It was kite-kite, 1 slice corner separation, then (0,1) for adjusted diag-diag CP.

@ Rowan: it's all I've practiced since comp. At the comp my sq1 wasn't broken in at all, but now it's luuuurvly.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 31, 2011)

Escher said:


> I refuse to be **** in competition any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
81/100 sub 10 well done.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 31, 2011)

This is my 5x5 PB avg5.

Average: 1:59.21
Standard Deviation: 6.98
Best Time: 1:46.02
Worst Time: 2:12.90
Individual Times:
1. (2:12.90) Fw D Dw2 Uw2 R' Dw Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw2 L Fw F2 Rw U' L F Dw B F' Uw' L2 Rw' D Uw' L Lw2 Rw2 B' F2 D' Lw' R Uw L' D' B F Rw Fw' Rw2 F2 U L Rw2 R Fw2 Lw' R' B' Bw' Fw' F Dw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Dw U' B2
2. (1:46.02) L' F2 R2 Bw' F' L' Rw Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 R Fw Uw L2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R Dw L2 Rw2 Bw Lw' Rw2 R' Uw2 Lw' R' Fw2 D2 Dw' B Lw' Fw D' F2 R2 B' Bw Fw' F Rw' B Bw F2 Rw' B' Fw F' Uw Rw' D U B' F' L Dw B2 Fw
3. 2:11.94 L Lw2 Rw R2 Uw' Lw' B D Uw F Lw' D' Uw2 L' Rw D F2 L2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Fw' Rw2 U' Fw' F D' Uw' F' L' D' Dw' Uw' U' Bw D' Dw' Bw' D U' Bw R2 Dw' L' D' Dw' Lw2 Bw D2 Fw2 D2 Dw Uw U Lw' Rw R' Uw F
4. 1:53.21 L' Rw R2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 Bw2 F2 R Fw2 Lw' Fw L Rw' B' Fw D' R2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 R D' Dw Uw B' Dw' Bw' Rw F' Rw U Fw2 Dw2 F U B2 U2 Lw2 R2 D Dw2 Uw U' R B2 L2 R Uw2 Bw' U' L B Bw' F' U R
5. 1:52.47 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 U2 Bw Fw2 L Uw2 F2 R Uw L2 Lw R2 B' Bw' Fw' F L' B' Dw2 U' L' Rw R Dw' L' Lw Rw2 Uw L Lw' Rw Dw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' U Fw' U' Bw Dw R B2 Bw2 U' L' R'

1:46.02 is my PB single.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 31, 2011)

9.82 average of 5, and 10.81 on cam  woohoo!
EDIT: Times and scrambles.
Average of 12: 10.81
1. 9.96 B L2 U2 L2 B F2 L' F R U' F2 L F' L D2 U' L' D2 R2 B' L' R F2 R D 
2. 10.03 F2 R2 D L2 B2 L U L' R D2 L B' U2 F' D2 L U' D F' B2 R' L U B2 R 
3. 10.75 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' L2 B2 F' L D' L2 B2 D U2 B' U R' L' B2 F D2 L' F D2 
4. 12.32 F' R' L2 U2 D2 R L B F' U2 F2 D L U' R' L D2 B' F R U B' R L' F2 
5. 10.95 F B2 U' D2 B' D B L' F' U' B2 U R' D2 R D2 F' U2 D' F2 B' R2 B' R U2 
6. (15.61) L2 R2 B2 D2 U B R' L F' U' L R2 D' B' F' L B U L' F2 R B' U2 D' B' 
7. 13.56 L R' B' R' D' B' L U D' R B2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 F L2 F R2 D R2 L B2 R 
8. 9.56 L' B' R' U' R' L2 U2 R D2 F L' R' U R' L D2 U2 F L D U' F R' L U 
9. (8.57) R2 U2 B' L' B R L2 D R' D' B2 L R U2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 D' R2 L' 
10. 10.36 R2 B2 F' L2 D' F' D' L2 U' D2 R' B2 F' L' R B2 D2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 
11. 9.55 R L' D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D L F' R F' R2 L B2 F D U F2 B' U2 R F U' L 
12. 11.06 U2 B R U' R2 F' U2 B2 R F L D' L' B' U' D' B' R' D L' R' U D' B2 R'


----------



## Muesli (Aug 31, 2011)

17.62 average of 400

Best - 12.53 (NL)
Avg 5 - 14.41
Avg 12 - 15.99



Spoiler



400	30-Aug-2011 09:58:56	00:17.85 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 R B2 R U' L' D' F' U
399	30-Aug-2011 09:58:06	00:19.24 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L F D U L D' R' D' B' D
398	30-Aug-2011 09:57:22	00:18.48 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L' B U2 L' B D' R U' R L U'
397	30-Aug-2011 09:56:43	00:19.36 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R' F L2 D U' R D' L B2 F'
396	29-Aug-2011 20:31:04	00:19.80 D R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' D' U2 L2 B F2 R2 L F2 D2 U2
395	29-Aug-2011 20:29:21	00:19.03 D B2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 L D B' R2 D' U2 L2 F' D' B2 U'
394	29-Aug-2011 20:21:42	00:16.02 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 F R2 U' L' B2 F' D L' D2 U2 L2
393	29-Aug-2011 20:20:55	00:18.72 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 L' U' F2 D2 R' L D' L2 F' L' D'
392	29-Aug-2011 20:17:26	00:19.96 F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' F2 U' L D B F D L2 U2
391	29-Aug-2011 20:16:38	00:18.93 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 L B U' R' L B2 F' L' D' U2
390	29-Aug-2011 20:14:31	00:17.65 B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' D2 B R2 U' R2 L B D
389	29-Aug-2011 20:12:38	00:18.33 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L2 F D' U2 L' B L' D' F2 D2
388	29-Aug-2011 20:11:49	00:15.25 U B2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R U' R2 L2 B2 L2 B' L F' R'
387	29-Aug-2011 20:10:55	00:17.03 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R' B R' D2 F R L2 D L' B' D2
386	29-Aug-2011 20:10:04	00:19.83 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' F2 R U B2 L' B F' R' D' U2
385	29-Aug-2011 20:06:59	00:17.18 D2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 D2 R' D' U' B F2 U F' D' R' L2 U'
384	21-Aug-2011 17:58:12	00:17.84 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 D' R F' D' L U F' U B' R' U'
383	21-Aug-2011 17:57:02	00:17.58 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U B D' L U2 F2 L D F2 L U
382	21-Aug-2011 17:56:08	00:18.08 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' B U B D2 F' U2 R
381	21-Aug-2011 17:53:48	00:16.11 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D L B R2 D' U L D2 R2 F' R2 D
380	21-Aug-2011 17:49:00	00:16.18 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L2 B L D2 L' F R2 D
379	21-Aug-2011 17:45:10	00:16.96 U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' B D' L' U F L F2 U F' U2
378	21-Aug-2011 17:44:15	00:18.72 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 U B2 R L D' F' R' B F R' B R2
377	21-Aug-2011 17:43:32	00:17.58 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 D F' U2 R' U' F' D' B' R' L U L2
376	21-Aug-2011 17:41:13	00:17.25 U' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' R U R2 L2 F U2 F2 U L2 B'
375	21-Aug-2011 17:36:58	00:18.16 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' D R L' B L' F2 R' D' F2 L2
374	21-Aug-2011 17:33:00	00:17.13 U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L B' R2 U2 B' R' L2 U2 R2 D'
373	21-Aug-2011 17:26:31	00:18.63 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B' U' F' R' B2 U F2 L B D'
372	21-Aug-2011 17:25:05	00:18.33 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 B' L' U' F' U R L D' F R2
371	21-Aug-2011 17:23:08	00:16.63 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R D F2 R U2 L F' D B D' U'
370	21-Aug-2011 17:21:17	00:28.66 D' B2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U R' D R' F L' D B R' U L'
369	21-Aug-2011 17:08:41	00:16.90 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 F2 U L' B F2 R B L2 U' R2 L U'
368	21-Aug-2011 17:02:16	00:18.34 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B L F2 D R2 B' R2 U' F' D' U'
367	21-Aug-2011 17:00:53	00:18.83 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R' F2 R' B' R2 L D' F2 U'
366	21-Aug-2011 17:00:12	00:18.08 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 L U2 B' R L B' L' U2
365	21-Aug-2011 16:59:36	00:14.69 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R B' D B' R F' D' R' D L'
364	21-Aug-2011 16:58:55	00:16.47 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R' F' D' L U' R D' R' D' L2 U2
363	21-Aug-2011 16:57:30	00:16.86 D' F2 U L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B L' U2 B2 U' R2 D' B' L2 U'
362	21-Aug-2011 16:56:13	00:18.68 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' L' B' D2 F2 R' F R2 U L2 U'
361	21-Aug-2011 16:55:08	00:14.19 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U B L2 D' L D U' F R' U2 B U
360	21-Aug-2011 16:54:35	00:16.36 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 B' D' F2 U' F L2 U' L2 D' R' U'
359	21-Aug-2011 16:53:44	00:16.90 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' R' B' D' F2 D F' R L2 D' F2 U2
358	21-Aug-2011 16:52:54	00:18.93 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F L' U B D R' B2 D2 L D
357	21-Aug-2011 16:52:14	00:18.30 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R B2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 U2
356	21-Aug-2011 16:51:39	00:16.78 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U R2 L2 B' L' U' F' L F L' F2 R B' U
355	19-Aug-2011 16:27:52	00:16.84 L2 U R2 U F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 L2 F' U' R' L' B2 D2 F R F L2 U2
354	19-Aug-2011 16:26:51	00:18.18 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R' F2 L' D L2 D B F L' D'
353	19-Aug-2011 16:25:11	00:17.77 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' F U2 R F D B F R D U'
352	19-Aug-2011 16:23:51	00:23.77 L2 D U F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L' U' F L D2 F U2 F2 L D' U2
351	19-Aug-2011 16:22:15	00:18.90 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 U R2 B' F L B R' L' U L' D F2 U'
350	19-Aug-2011 16:21:39	00:18.65 B2 D' R2 U B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U R' F' R2 B' R2 U' B2 F L2 U
349	19-Aug-2011 16:18:01	00:19.31 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L B' L2 D' R F2 D2 F2 U
348	19-Aug-2011 16:17:21	00:20.18 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 F D' B' R D B2 D' F' L2
347	19-Aug-2011 16:15:50	00:18.38 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D F' L' D2 L2 F2
346	19-Aug-2011 16:12:59	00:12.63 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F R D' U R2 F' L F2 L2 D2 U'
345	19-Aug-2011 16:12:22	00:18.38 U F2 R2 F2 U R2 D R2 U' L2 D2 R' D2 F' U2 F R B' L2 B' F U'
344	19-Aug-2011 16:11:29	00:17.71 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B' L D2 L' F' L B' R' U L U2
343	19-Aug-2011 16:08:28	00:15.44 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 B' L2 D' L' B2 D' F L B2 L'
342	19-Aug-2011 16:05:09	00:19.61 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L U B2 L' D' B' D2 B2 F' D2
341	19-Aug-2011 16:02:51	00:17.56 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R B L' U' L2 D2 F D2 F' L U'
340	19-Aug-2011 16:01:00	00:18.16 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L' B L2 D R' D2 U L F2 U2
339	19-Aug-2011 16:00:23	00:17.16 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R B' L D B' U' L B R2 F' U
338	19-Aug-2011 15:59:49	00:18.31 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' F' L2 F R U2 F' U R2 L D'
337	19-Aug-2011 15:58:59	00:18.58 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U F2 U2 L' F L2 U' B2 F' D B2 R2 L' U2
336	19-Aug-2011 15:57:21	00:18.88 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 R' D2 U L' F U B' R D L
335	19-Aug-2011 15:56:32	00:16.63 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B' F2 L D L' U R' U' R2 F' U2
334	19-Aug-2011 15:55:54	00:17.66 B2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B' U' L' U' R' F' L2 D' B' L U2
333	19-Aug-2011 15:55:13	00:16.38 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U' L F' L2 U2 R B2 D' U2 R' F' L
332	19-Aug-2011 15:53:42	00:18.81 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B U' R F D2 R L' F R2 D
331	19-Aug-2011 15:52:08	00:18.21 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 R' L' F' R B' D' L' U R' L D
330	19-Aug-2011 15:50:09	00:18.25 D B2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L' D2 F2 D' B U' B2 R2 L2 F U2
329	19-Aug-2011 15:48:33	00:16.94 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' B2 L2 U L' D U L U2
328	19-Aug-2011 15:48:00	00:13.47 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B' D U' R U' L F L' B2 L U'
327	18-Aug-2011 11:55:19	00:19.69 R2 U' F2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D R D2 F L' U' F' L2 U'
326	18-Aug-2011 11:54:42	00:17.30 U' B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 B' F2 R' D R2 F' D2 R B L' U'
325	18-Aug-2011 11:54:02	00:19.19 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U L F D L' B2 R' B2 F' R2 D'
324	18-Aug-2011 11:53:22	00:17.86 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' R' L B2 L2 B L2 U L' B U
323	18-Aug-2011 11:50:11	00:17.86 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' B' D' L' U B U L B R B2
322	18-Aug-2011 11:49:37	00:14.69 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R' B2 F' D U2 R' F D R' F L2
321	18-Aug-2011 11:47:22	00:19.84 U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L U F' R' L2 U2 R2 F U B' U2
320	18-Aug-2011 11:45:53	00:19.21 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D R F' D2 U' R2 F' L B' F L2 U
319	18-Aug-2011 11:43:23	00:18.16 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L B' F2 R' U2 F U R2 D B2 D
318	18-Aug-2011 11:41:28	00:17.52 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 U F B2 L' D B' D2 F L D B U'
317	18-Aug-2011 11:40:37	00:18.61 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B' R' L D B' D B2 R2 D' L2 U
316	18-Aug-2011 11:35:14	00:18.34 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B' U' F' D L D R' U L F2 U'
315	18-Aug-2011 11:34:27	00:17.53 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B R' L' B' D R' U L' D' B D2
314	18-Aug-2011 11:31:37	00:15.56 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B U' L B U' L2 B U R2 U2
313	18-Aug-2011 11:27:08	00:17.22 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 R2 U' F' L' U2 B L2 F' U2 B D U
312	18-Aug-2011 11:26:34	00:17.94 U2 F2 D U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F U B2 R F R B' D2 U2 L' U'
311	18-Aug-2011 11:24:56	00:18.86 F2 D L2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R B' U2 B2 D' B2 R L' U F' D'
310	18-Aug-2011 11:24:19	00:17.72 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' L F2 R F2 R' D' L2 F R2
309	18-Aug-2011 11:23:19	00:16.81 D R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 R' B F L B' R2 L' D' F2 L D2
308	18-Aug-2011 11:22:10	00:21.13 U R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' L B F' D' R2 B R' B' R B2
307	18-Aug-2011 11:19:53	00:17.34 F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' D U2 R' D' B' U F U'
306	18-Aug-2011 11:14:47	00:18.05 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R L2 F R2 L B U' F D2 B' D
305	18-Aug-2011 11:14:11	00:16.72 U' B2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D B U' L B2 D L' U2 L' F L'
304	18-Aug-2011 11:13:32	00:19.75 U' R2 U2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L F' R D R' D L' D2 L U2
303	18-Aug-2011 11:08:54	00:17.65 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 F U' R' L F' R2 L U' R2 D
302	18-Aug-2011 11:06:51	00:16.66 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U L' D2 L' B' U2 B' D2 R F' U2
301	18-Aug-2011 11:06:16	00:16.27 F2 U2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L B' F2 D2 R' U F D B2 U'
300	18-Aug-2011 11:05:27	00:17.00 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 F' U F' D2 U' L U R' U
299	18-Aug-2011 11:04:52	00:16.96 D' U2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' L' U B2 L B R' U F L U2
298	18-Aug-2011 10:37:57	00:17.25 U L2 U' B2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 L' U B' L B D2 B2 R' F2 D2
297	18-Aug-2011 10:36:44	00:18.00 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R' D' B' R2 L' B R D2 L B2 L'
296	18-Aug-2011 10:36:02	00:18.63 D2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B L' D B' D2 R' F' D' B' D
295	18-Aug-2011 10:35:24	00:19.25 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D' B' R D' B D2 F R L' U2
294	18-Aug-2011 10:34:46	00:18.19 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L D' U2 F D R2 F2 L D' L U'
293	18-Aug-2011 10:34:10	00:18.38 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R' D2 R' B R L2 B' R2 U2 F U
292	18-Aug-2011 10:32:37	00:16.55 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U R L2 D2 U L U'
291	18-Aug-2011 10:31:53	00:18.65 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U R' B' F2 D' R' D2 U' L2 B' D2 U2
290	15-Aug-2011 22:14:58	00:14.91 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R D R L B2 U' B U R F' U'
289	15-Aug-2011 22:13:21	00:18.49 D F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L' B2 U' F' R2 U2 L B R F'
288	15-Aug-2011 22:12:50	00:13.86 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D F2 L D' B' R' U2 F D2 U L2 F2
287	15-Aug-2011 22:11:10	00:18.24 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D U' L2 D' F2 U' R' U' L2 D2 B D B2 F2 L2 U'
286	15-Aug-2011 22:10:05	00:17.66 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L B' F2 R' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D'
285	15-Aug-2011 22:09:25	00:16.41 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F D2 U' F R' D' B' U R2 B' D2
284	15-Aug-2011 22:08:42	00:14.69 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U R2 D2 F U' R F U F D2 U2 F' L' D'
283	15-Aug-2011 22:07:54	00:19.39 F2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' R' F R' U' L U' L' F D2 R U
282	15-Aug-2011 22:06:16	00:18.27 L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B' U F2 U R B2 U' R D U2 F'
281	15-Aug-2011 22:05:33	00:19.67 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' R' B' U' B2 L D R F' R2 D2 F2
280	15-Aug-2011 22:04:59	00:18.34 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 F' R D F L2 D2 L' D2 U2
279	15-Aug-2011 22:03:58	00:18.74 U R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U B' F' D' F' L' D U R2
278	15-Aug-2011 22:03:08	00:15.79 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 U2 F' D L B D2 B2 L U2 R B2
277	15-Aug-2011 22:02:31	00:13.39 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 R D2 U' B' F2 L' F D' B' R' L2
276	15-Aug-2011 22:01:37	00:16.27 F2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R' F R' F2 L2 U2 L D2
275	15-Aug-2011 21:57:26	00:18.85 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R' F R2 L2 D F' U' R L2 D'
274	15-Aug-2011 21:56:44	00:16.14 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D L' F2 D' B U L' D' R D2 R D2
273	15-Aug-2011 21:55:55	00:14.99 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U R F D R' L U L B' U L'
272	15-Aug-2011 21:54:43	00:18.52 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D U R2 D B' U2 F R2 F2 R' D R' F L U'
271	15-Aug-2011 21:51:22	00:18.89 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F L2 D' B' U B F2 D' F' D'
270	15-Aug-2011 21:49:54	00:16.59 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B' D2 F R U' F' R F2 R' L2
269	15-Aug-2011 21:46:19	00:19.02 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D U' B' D' L2 F D2 U' F R U R U'
268	15-Aug-2011 21:45:30	00:17.67 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B U' F' L' D' R D' F' R' B2
267	15-Aug-2011 21:44:55	00:18.48 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D' F' D U F' L' B F2 U2 L' B2
266	15-Aug-2011 21:43:34	00:19.42 R2 U L2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 U R2 F' R F' D L' B U
265	15-Aug-2011 21:43:00	00:15.99 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 L' B U R' L B D U' L'
264	15-Aug-2011 21:42:07	00:18.61 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U B D R' L B F2 D B' L D U'
263	15-Aug-2011 21:41:28	00:17.78 D2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 L' F' R2 U B' L2 D R F2 L2 F
262	15-Aug-2011 21:39:11	00:16.22 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L D2 U B R' B' D2 R F D2 U2
261	15-Aug-2011 21:36:41	00:18.74 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 R' U' B F' D2 B2 D2 R2 U' L D
260	15-Aug-2011 21:35:34	00:18.49 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D U2 L' F2 D B R D F2 U L' B2
259	15-Aug-2011 20:01:22	00:17.90 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R B' F' L F2 L2 D' F' U R' U'
258	15-Aug-2011 20:00:16	00:16.66 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 D2 B R' B' R2 U2 L' D2 F' D' U2
257	15-Aug-2011 19:56:38	00:17.04 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R D2 L' B L F' R D
256	15-Aug-2011 19:49:39	00:21.43 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B' U' R B F U2 L' D R' U2
255	15-Aug-2011 19:46:05	00:17.25 L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 F' R' U' R' L2 B' D' L' B U2
254	15-Aug-2011 19:44:01	00:18.94 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 D2 U' R2 F' R' D' F2 U' R D2 L B2 F' R'
253	15-Aug-2011 19:16:30	00:18.87 D R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 L B' R' L' D L2 D R' F' L U'
252	15-Aug-2011 19:11:32	00:19.58 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' U F2 D' B' D2 R D2 B' F' D U2 B L2 D
251	15-Aug-2011 19:10:09	00:18.81 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D' R U' B U' L U' B D U'
250	15-Aug-2011 19:08:39	00:19.00 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L U' L U' B F2 R' U F' D' U2
249	15-Aug-2011 19:08:07	00:17.90 D' F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' B L D L' B' U' L' F' L2
248	15-Aug-2011 19:06:22	00:20.44 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' L' B2 D2 B2 F' R U'
247	15-Aug-2011 19:05:40	00:16.90 B2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F' U L2 D' R D' B' U' L U2
246	15-Aug-2011 19:05:03	00:18.78 D U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 R' D2 L' D B' F' U2 L' U'
245	15-Aug-2011 19:04:29	00:17.88 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' R' D2 F' D2 R F' R D2 R2 U2
244	15-Aug-2011 19:02:31	00:18.42 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U F' D F2 U R2 L D2 R' F' D2
243	15-Aug-2011 19:01:43	00:16.17 L2 D U2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R' U' R' B' F' U R2 D' L2 D2 U'
242	15-Aug-2011 19:01:04	00:17.62 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 D B' D2 L' F R' L2
241	15-Aug-2011 18:59:21	00:19.63 D2 R2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B D U' L' U' B' D' R2 L' B' D'
240	15-Aug-2011 13:24:30	00:18.39 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 B' R L2 D B2 R2 D' L U2
239	15-Aug-2011 13:23:57	00:18.13 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U L2 U R' F' R2 B2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U2
238	15-Aug-2011 13:23:28	00:18.07 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 F B2 D B L F R2 D B' F U'
237	15-Aug-2011 13:22:56	00:17.31 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 L' B U R2 L2 D2 R U' F D2
236	15-Aug-2011 13:22:25	00:15.86 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F' R B' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
235	15-Aug-2011 13:21:48	00:20.24 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 R' F' U L2 F2 U' B' F'
234	15-Aug-2011 13:21:11	00:19.39 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' B' F' R F' D2 R' L' U'
233	15-Aug-2011 13:20:41	00:15.30 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L' U' R B' U B' L' B2 L D' B
232	15-Aug-2011 13:20:04	00:15.89 D' L2 U' B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L' B F U' L2 B D2 L' B F D'
231	15-Aug-2011 13:19:30	00:16.12 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 U' F' D' F2 R' F2 R2 L' U'
230	15-Aug-2011 13:18:56	00:15.80 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F R2 U L B R' B U2 B2 D' R
229	15-Aug-2011 13:18:22	00:17.74 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R B U2 R' B2 F U2 B2 D R2
228	15-Aug-2011 13:17:46	00:18.24 F2 D R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D' U L' B R B2 D' F U' F2 R' U2
227	15-Aug-2011 13:17:17	00:16.77 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' F' L' F2 D L' F D2 F2 L2 U'
226	15-Aug-2011 13:16:38	00:17.37 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 F' L' D L2 B2 D' R' F2 L2 U
225	15-Aug-2011 13:15:58	00:16.58 U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 D' F R B2 D B' U2 B2 U' R L
224	15-Aug-2011 13:15:20	00:19.84 U' B2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B F L' F R' U B2 F2 R' L
223	15-Aug-2011 13:14:48	00:14.80 L2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L U' B2 L2 F D L U2 R2
222	15-Aug-2011 13:14:19	00:15.86 D' B2 D U L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 R B R F2 D R' U L D2 F' U
221	15-Aug-2011 13:13:43	00:19.31 B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D U F2 U' F2 R U B L' U L2 D R' L2 B'
220	15-Aug-2011 13:12:26	00:18.85 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D U' R' D F L2 B' L' D2 R' B D
219	15-Aug-2011 13:10:45	00:18.51 R2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L' F' L2 D U' F2 D' L D2 U
218	15-Aug-2011 13:10:07	00:19.69 R2 D B2 D B2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 B F U F' R F' R' L2 B2 L'
217	15-Aug-2011 13:05:19	00:17.43 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 D U B2 R D' F' D L2 U' L' D B2 F2
216	15-Aug-2011 13:04:19	00:14.55 B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L' D B2 L' F' L D R U' R'
215	15-Aug-2011 13:03:44	00:17.51 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U R2 F' D2 L2 F' U' R D' B2 F R' U2
214	15-Aug-2011 13:03:11	00:18.53 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R' B' L2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R F2 D2
213	15-Aug-2011 13:00:49	00:18.16 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 B' D2 R B2 L2 D' B L U B2
212	15-Aug-2011 13:00:09	00:16.77 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' D' B2 L' B D2 R2 F' L2 B U'
211	15-Aug-2011 12:58:06	00:14.02 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 B' L2 D L B' L' D
210	15-Aug-2011 12:57:33	00:18.13 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U L2 U B2 U2 R' B2 F' D' U B' L' B F R'
209	15-Aug-2011 12:57:00	00:18.48 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U' B' D' F L U R' F2 U2 R D2
208	15-Aug-2011 12:55:51	00:16.31 D2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 D R2 U B U2 R L B U2 F R' U2 R U
207	15-Aug-2011 12:55:19	00:16.44 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D B2 L' B' R2 B' R2 D' R F' L2 D U2
206	15-Aug-2011 12:54:00	00:17.36 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' D' U2 F R D R' L' U' L'
205	15-Aug-2011 12:53:32	00:14.58 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F D' U L' B2 D' F' L' D' L2 U2
204	15-Aug-2011 12:52:58	00:18.03 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D U L2 F' R' L F2 D' L U B' F' U F2
203	15-Aug-2011 12:52:23	00:19.18 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 R L' F2 L' B L D R' F' D2 U'
202	15-Aug-2011 12:51:37	00:19.28 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U B2 U B2 D2 F2 L' U B2 R2 B D R D2 U2 R
201	15-Aug-2011 12:50:18	00:18.89 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 L2 U' R' L2 B R' F' L D F2 U' B D'
200	15-Aug-2011 12:49:43	00:17.32 F2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 D' L F R' U R2 L' B' F U L D'
199	15-Aug-2011 12:49:10	00:18.95 U' B2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L U2 B' R2 D' L2 U R L B U'
198	15-Aug-2011 12:48:23	00:15.68 D' R2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 B' U2 R' U2 R B' R D' B D U
197	15-Aug-2011 12:47:52	00:16.11 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L B U2 F2 R L U' R B L2 U2
196	15-Aug-2011 12:46:11	00:16.42 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R D L2 D' R2 F R2 L' F' L U'
195	15-Aug-2011 12:45:40	00:14.68 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' R D' B' F R2 D U2 B2 R D U2
194	15-Aug-2011 12:45:05	00:18.70 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R' U2 R2 F' D B2 U' F2 R' B2 U'
193	15-Aug-2011 12:39:22	00:17.13 R2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 D U' B2 U2 F' L U2 L2 F L D' R B' R2 U
192	15-Aug-2011 12:38:50	00:15.94 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B' F L' F2 D R' B' R B D2
191	15-Aug-2011 12:36:56	00:16.24 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 D L2 B U' F2 U' F L D B U' B2
190	14-Aug-2011 21:07:38	00:15.99 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U B2 D F2 U2 B' L' D U' B2 L D2 B2 U F D2
189	14-Aug-2011 21:07:01	00:16.63 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U F D' R B2 F' U F' U R F2 R
188	14-Aug-2011 21:06:26	00:17.37 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F' R2 U R D' F' U2 B' R' D2 U'
187	14-Aug-2011 21:04:54	00:16.89 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' F2 R B D R' B2 D R F U' B2 R2
186	14-Aug-2011 21:03:01	00:16.48 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 B' F2 U2 F R2 D B U' L B2 U2
185	14-Aug-2011 21:02:25	00:15.82 R2 D2 U R2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 R' D R U L' D' R' F U2 R
184	14-Aug-2011 21:01:31	00:17.31 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 B U L F' R L2 U B2 F' L' D'
183	14-Aug-2011 21:00:11	00:18.68 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D B' F2 L B D' B U' F' D F2
182	14-Aug-2011 20:59:30	00:18.48 L2 D' B2 D R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 F U' F2 U' L F2 U B U L
181	14-Aug-2011 20:58:59	00:18.90 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U L' U' F2 L' B' R2 U' B2 U' L U'
180	14-Aug-2011 20:56:07	00:18.46 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' D2 U F2 U F L' D' R F2 U'
179	14-Aug-2011 20:54:34	00:14.65 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B L F' U F' R2 U2 R D2 F2 D2
178	14-Aug-2011 20:53:55	00:19.02 D' F2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U F' U2 L2 D' R' L' B D L' F2
177	14-Aug-2011 20:52:21	00:18.81 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 D R2 D F' L U2 B D2 F R' B' L F U2
176	14-Aug-2011 20:51:36	00:15.37 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F' R' U' L2 B' L F2 R' D R' D
175	14-Aug-2011 20:50:53	00:18.10 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F D B L D2 F' R U R L2
174	14-Aug-2011 20:49:23	00:18.90 F2 D F2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 D F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B' U' L F2 R B L2
173	14-Aug-2011 20:48:42	00:18.84 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 L F D U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 U2
172	14-Aug-2011 20:47:10	00:15.37 L2 U B2 U R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L U' B2 D' B L2 B' R L' F U'
171	14-Aug-2011 20:44:46	00:19.65 L2 U L2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 U B' L U' F' R F2 U' B2 L' U' L'
170	14-Aug-2011 20:44:13	00:17.78 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B U F' L2 F' D U L' U' B' U'
169	14-Aug-2011 20:42:05	00:17.06 R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L' F L B' R2 U B2 F2 R U2
168	14-Aug-2011 20:41:23	00:17.83 U L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' F R2 L' F R' L2 D' B F2 R F2
167	14-Aug-2011 20:38:42	00:18.64 D2 B2 D U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F R B' D' R2 D2 F U L' B D2
166	14-Aug-2011 20:37:47	00:19.31 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' F' D' L' U B U2 B2 F2 R' L' U'
165	14-Aug-2011 20:37:11	00:18.15 D F2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B L F R L D' L2 D L2
164	14-Aug-2011 20:34:48	00:17.62 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 U R2 F2 U L2 B U R D' L2 B F2 D B2 L' U2
163	14-Aug-2011 20:32:29	00:16.42 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U B' U R D' L U' B2 L' B2 L2
162	14-Aug-2011 20:02:56	00:18.21 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 F U L2 U2 B' L' D U R' B U2
161	14-Aug-2011 20:02:14	00:16.42 R2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 L' B' D2 U2 L B2 R
160	14-Aug-2011 20:00:28	00:17.27 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 B' F2 L F L2 F2 D' B2 D'
159	14-Aug-2011 19:59:05	00:19.71 U' F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D' F' L2 B' L2 U' L' B2 D B R'
158	14-Aug-2011 19:58:33	00:18.14 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D U' B' R' B2 R2 U L D2 R U R
157	14-Aug-2011 19:57:49	00:18.83 D U2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' L' U R2 D' U2 R2 B R2 U'
156	14-Aug-2011 19:57:02	00:17.37 U' F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B R' F2 D' F D U F' U2 R
155	14-Aug-2011 19:56:15	00:17.99 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' F D' L F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 D' U2
154	14-Aug-2011 19:55:38	00:16.89 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' F U L' D2 F2 R' D R L' B U'
153	14-Aug-2011 19:54:45	00:15.97 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D R' F' L' U2 B' R D2 U' F R2 U
152	14-Aug-2011 19:54:16	00:15.82 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' R' B' U' F U' L2 B2 L U B' U'
151	14-Aug-2011 19:53:43	00:19.04 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 L' D F R' U2 F' U2 R U L' U2
150	14-Aug-2011 19:53:10	00:18.14 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U2 R' D' F2 L' U2 B U B' F' L' D'
149	14-Aug-2011 19:26:32	00:12.53 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L F R U2 F2 D B D R D U2
148	14-Aug-2011 19:24:45	00:19.66 L2 D' R2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 B' D F2 D2 L' B F2 R' F U'
147	14-Aug-2011 19:24:15	00:15.66 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U' R B' D L2 F2 L2 D2 R B U2
146	14-Aug-2011 19:23:33	00:16.66 R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D B R F2 D B U' B2 L B2 L U'
145	14-Aug-2011 19:22:12	00:16.37 D2 F2 D B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 L' D B' F' L D' U2 B2 D R2 L
144	14-Aug-2011 19:21:14	00:17.99 B2 U' B2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F L B U F U' R2 U L' U R'
143	14-Aug-2011 19:19:54	00:18.11 L2 B2 D R2 L2 U F2 D R2 D2 U' R B2 L B' F R' U' B2 D L U
142	14-Aug-2011 19:19:15	00:18.76 L2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 R' F L U' L B D R D2 B' U2
141	14-Aug-2011 19:18:41	00:17.08 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U L2 U F2 D B L F' D' B2 R L' U' F D'
140	14-Aug-2011 19:18:05	00:17.32 D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B D' B R D2 R' F'
139	14-Aug-2011 19:17:04	00:16.28 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' R' B F L' U2 R U2 L U
138	14-Aug-2011 18:49:00	00:19.25 D' U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F D' U2 F R' U L' U R' D2
137	14-Aug-2011 18:48:27	00:18.12 R2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U B' R' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 D' L U'
136	14-Aug-2011 18:47:57	00:15.15 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' L' B F2 U F2 U' R L U'
135	14-Aug-2011 18:47:26	00:16.32 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D' F' L' B U B2 F2 U2 L B2 D U2
134	14-Aug-2011 18:46:51	00:17.37 D' R2 D R2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F' L F2 R' L2 U2 F2 U' F U
133	14-Aug-2011 18:46:18	00:18.66 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D B D' R' U' R2 L D2 B R' U
132	14-Aug-2011 18:30:58	00:17.21 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B U2 L' D R' B' U B' R' U'
131	14-Aug-2011 18:30:27	00:17.05 R2 U B2 U B2 D' R2 D L2 D L2 B' R2 L D' R2 U' R' D' R F' D2
130	14-Aug-2011 18:27:54	00:19.39 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F U' R F' D2 L2 F U' F' R2 U'
129	14-Aug-2011 17:45:43	00:18.84 D U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R' F' L2 D' B' R' B L' B2 F2 U2
128	14-Aug-2011 17:43:49	00:16.49 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F' D' U L U L F D2 L2
127	14-Aug-2011 17:43:18	00:14.51 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R' L' D B' R' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U'
126	14-Aug-2011 17:40:39	00:16.51 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L' F D2 R2 U L' F2 R2 L B'
125	14-Aug-2011 17:39:02	00:16.31 L2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R B2 U' B2 F U' L B2 D2 U'
124	14-Aug-2011 17:37:56	00:18.52 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U R2 U' R F R L2 F R' U' R2 U' F' U'
123	14-Aug-2011 17:36:21	00:16.70 U' R2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L' B R L' U' B' U2 L2 F' R
122	14-Aug-2011 17:35:47	00:17.51 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F' U F2 D'
121	14-Aug-2011 17:35:07	00:17.38 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 U' R2 B F U F2 R' D' U F' D' U'
120	14-Aug-2011 17:34:34	00:17.38 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D F' D2 U2 L' F U B2 L2 F' L D'
119	14-Aug-2011 17:34:03	00:15.41 B2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 R B' D U F L2 D2 U' R' L D
118	14-Aug-2011 17:33:24	00:17.79 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 F' U R D F2 L' F2 D2 B' R2
117	14-Aug-2011 17:32:47	00:19.31 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R B2 F2 U' B F2 L B F2 D2
116	14-Aug-2011 17:30:13	00:17.15 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' L' F D L2 U2 R' L2 U B' D2
115	14-Aug-2011 17:29:34	00:18.85 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' F' D' U F' R B2 D U'
114	14-Aug-2011 17:28:59	00:18.43 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L F U B2 D' R2 D L' D2 F
113	14-Aug-2011 17:28:28	00:15.94 F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B' R' D R' F R L' D2 F' L2
112	14-Aug-2011 17:27:54	00:17.58 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B R B' F' D2 R B D2 R D'
111	14-Aug-2011 17:27:15	00:16.21 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U' B' L' U R2 D2 F2 U' B F' L'
110	14-Aug-2011 17:26:44	00:15.29 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D F' R D2 U' L' U' B U2 L2 U
109	14-Aug-2011 17:26:08	00:19.59 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 F' D' B2 L U R B' D2 U R2
108	14-Aug-2011 17:25:34	00:19.76 U2 R2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R' D' B R' D2 B2 L' U2 F' L2 D
107	14-Aug-2011 17:25:01	00:15.21 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F' U F' L' B' F2 R L2 B F
106	14-Aug-2011 17:24:28	00:17.56 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R2 F D2 U R F L2 B U2 F
105	14-Aug-2011 17:23:56	00:18.56 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 B' L' F' D' F2 R' L2 D2 U' F2
104	14-Aug-2011 17:23:19	00:19.72 R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D U F2 D2 B2 L' U' F U2 R' D2 F U2 F2 R'
103	14-Aug-2011 17:22:42	00:18.50 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U F R D2 U' R' F' L' D F' D' U
102	14-Aug-2011 17:22:10	00:16.20 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F U' F2 L' F2 R2 D' B2 L' B
101	14-Aug-2011 17:21:30	00:16.22 L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' U' B D2 R' U' F2 L D U B2 D2 U
100	14-Aug-2011 17:20:57	00:17.49 D L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D L F' D' L' U2 B' L2 B' R2 U
99	14-Aug-2011 17:20:19	00:18.36 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U B2 D' B R2 U R D R2 U' B D' F2 U2
98	14-Aug-2011 17:19:45	00:15.98 D R2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' U L2 D' L F R U2 F' U F2 L2 F U
97	11-Aug-2011 18:06:35	00:19.07 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 U2 F' D2 R' U2 L D2 U' F2 U2 F' U2
96	11-Aug-2011 18:05:56	00:16.01 R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U B' L D F2 D B' U2 L' B2 D
95	11-Aug-2011 18:04:05	00:18.41 D2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B R D F' L' F2 U R' F R' U'
94	11-Aug-2011 18:02:22	00:18.99 D B2 D B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D2 U' B F D' R B' R2 B U'
93	11-Aug-2011 18:01:45	00:19.24 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L' F L' D' F' U2 R2 F2 L' F R'
92	11-Aug-2011 18:00:52	00:17.84 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 R' U B F2 D2 R' B' L2 F' L U'
91	11-Aug-2011 17:58:49	00:19.60 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L B' U R F R D' B D2 U' B2
90	11-Aug-2011 17:58:14	00:16.81 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L B' R U B' R' L2 U2 R
89	11-Aug-2011 17:57:41	00:19.36 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F R2 D' F R' D' L2 B' D'
88	11-Aug-2011 17:56:18	00:18.52 B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F' R L' U2 F U2 R B2 L B2 D'
87	11-Aug-2011 17:55:39	00:18.88 L2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R' L2 F' D F' U F2 U' L' U'
86	11-Aug-2011 17:55:04	00:18.38 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D U' F2 R' B L2 F U L U2 B R2 F2 D'
85	11-Aug-2011 17:54:32	00:17.63 U' L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U' F R' B R B' D U B2 L U2
84	11-Aug-2011 17:53:10	00:19.33 U F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U R2 U2 R D' L2 F R2 F D L F R2 U'
83	11-Aug-2011 17:52:39	00:16.73 R2 F2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B L' U' B' F' D B D' U2 B' D'
82	11-Aug-2011 17:52:02	00:20.59 D' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 D L' B R2 U' L B U F2 L F' U'
81	11-Aug-2011 17:51:30	00:14.21 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L B F2 U' F U F2 L2 B2 L2
80	11-Aug-2011 17:50:52	00:17.06 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B' R' U' F U' B2 D2 U' R B' F
79	11-Aug-2011 17:50:05	00:17.26 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U R D' U' F' D' F2 D L' D2 B F2
78	11-Aug-2011 17:49:29	00:17.54 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R B L' U2 R F2 R' F U' B2 L'
77	11-Aug-2011 17:48:56	00:19.17 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F U2 R U' F' D B F' D' R'
76	11-Aug-2011 17:47:08	00:18.31 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L B' F2 D F' U2 B L F L2 U
75	11-Aug-2011 17:46:22	00:14.18 D R2 U R2 U F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F U' R D' B2 L2 B D' U R' D'
74	11-Aug-2011 17:45:50	00:16.54 U F2 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D F' R2 D2 R' B2 U B2 F' D2 L2
73	11-Aug-2011 17:44:36	00:19.14 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L B' R2 D B' U B' U R' B U'
72	11-Aug-2011 17:44:00	00:19.59 D' R2 U R2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' B L' D' F U R L2 U2 B2 U
71	11-Aug-2011 17:43:27	00:18.61 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L D2 F L' F' R U' B F R2 D2
70	11-Aug-2011 17:42:51	00:16.95 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D L2 F' R F R F R B F' D F' L2
69	11-Aug-2011 17:42:05	00:20.10 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D U R2 B' U' R F' R F U2 R2 L2 B
68	11-Aug-2011 17:41:28	00:17.41 B2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F L D2 B L U' F R2 L' F2 U'
67	11-Aug-2011 17:40:36	00:20.39 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U F' D' F2 D2 B' U L'
66	11-Aug-2011 17:40:04	00:16.68 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L D B2 L2 U2 B D F2 R' F
65	11-Aug-2011 17:39:29	00:17.27 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D R B2 F R2 L F' U B2 U2 B' L
64	11-Aug-2011 17:38:56	00:17.62 B2 F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 D U2 L' D B U F2 L' D2 L' F D2 B2 U'
63	11-Aug-2011 17:38:14	00:19.24 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 R D' L D' U L' B D2 L' F' L'
62	11-Aug-2011 17:36:57	00:16.29 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' R' D U L B' D' R U2 R2 L
61	11-Aug-2011 17:36:24	00:17.09 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 D' B2 R D R U B L' D' R2 L F' R'
60	11-Aug-2011 17:35:50	00:17.19 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D U' R' B' U2 F L' B' F' R' U R' D2
59	11-Aug-2011 17:35:17	00:15.78 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U R U' R' U' R2 U' B D2 L' D U'
58	11-Aug-2011 17:34:45	00:18.80 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U' B F2 D2 L' F2 R' F' R'
57	11-Aug-2011 17:33:52	00:20.17 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D B2 D' U' B' R' U B' F2 R2 L F2 R' B U'
56	11-Aug-2011 17:32:29	00:19.71 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R F U' R2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 F'
55	11-Aug-2011 17:31:58	00:16.00 D B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 D F2 U B U2 F' R2 D L D2 U2 F' U2
54	11-Aug-2011 17:31:29	00:14.69 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R' L F' U2 F2 D' U' L' D'
53	11-Aug-2011 17:30:56	00:18.61 D R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U L F2 U' B D' B L' F D B' D'
52	11-Aug-2011 17:24:21	00:18.76 L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L F2 L B U' R2 B2 L' D2 R2 U'
51	11-Aug-2011 17:23:37	00:15.79 B2 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 B' D' R U2 L B2 L2 D' R U2 F' U
50	11-Aug-2011 17:22:58	00:16.42 U' B2 D L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D L' B' U L2 F' R' B2 U'
49	11-Aug-2011 17:20:48	00:13.42 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R B U' F2 D F' R' F R L U2
48	11-Aug-2011 17:18:55	00:12.65 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 L' D2 F R' D' R2 L' D' R2 F2 U'
47	11-Aug-2011 17:18:19	00:19.63 U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L' D2 U B' F' R' D B' U' F' U
46	11-Aug-2011 17:17:48	00:13.38 B2 D L2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 B' L U F D' R2 B2 R B' U L'
45	11-Aug-2011 17:17:10	00:17.21 F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R B' D' L' D2 F' L2 D R2 F'
44	11-Aug-2011 17:16:38	00:15.59 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D U2 L2 D' R2 U' B U' R2 B' L' F2 U' R D F U'
43	11-Aug-2011 17:16:04	00:16.25 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R F2 D2 B' L F' R' D' L
42	11-Aug-2011 17:15:32	00:16.63 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L F' U2 B' F U2 R' F' U' B' R2
41	11-Aug-2011 17:14:08	00:17.66 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 D' F' R B2 U2 F U F R U2 F' U'
40	11-Aug-2011 17:13:32	00:19.25 F2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R L2 F' D2 L' B R' D' F2 R'
39	11-Aug-2011 17:12:53	00:17.69 L2 B2 D2 U F2 D U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F R L' U2 B2 F' D R2 L2 B' U
38	11-Aug-2011 17:12:15	00:19.16 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D F' R B F' U' R' D' B2 D R2
37	11-Aug-2011 17:10:54	00:16.31 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 F D B' L F2 R D F D2 U L'
36	11-Aug-2011 17:10:11	00:15.22 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D' U' B2 R2 F L' F D U2 R D F2 U' L U'
35	11-Aug-2011 17:09:38	00:16.83 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R' D2 F' U' B2 R' U B R B' L'
34	11-Aug-2011 17:08:58	00:20.18 D B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' L' D2 R2 L2 F' D2 L D' L F
33	11-Aug-2011 17:08:21	00:18.93 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U' F L' D' L' U' B R B2 U' R
32	11-Aug-2011 17:07:05	00:17.99 F2 U R2 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 R B' L2 U' L' F R D R'
31	11-Aug-2011 17:06:30	00:13.46 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U' R' B2 D2 R' U R' B U L B2
30	11-Aug-2011 17:05:52	00:20.05 D F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' B' R' L' D R F' R2 U2 R' L'
29	11-Aug-2011 17:05:16	00:18.29 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F R D' U' B' D' F L' U2 R D2
28	11-Aug-2011 17:04:36	00:18.88 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F L' B' R' D U' F2 D2 B' L2
27	11-Aug-2011 17:03:59	00:18.96 D R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B R' L' D' F L2 U2 L' F D2 L'
26	11-Aug-2011 17:03:26	00:15.59 D B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B D B' R' B2 L' U R L' B D'
25	11-Aug-2011 13:14:53	00:16.21 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L D R F2 R' B U' B L' B2 U2
24	11-Aug-2011 13:14:01	00:19.78 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 D F D' L2 B' R2 L' D R' F2 L D'
23	11-Aug-2011 13:13:26	00:19.62 D2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B R B L2 F' L U2 B F2 R2 L'
22	11-Aug-2011 13:11:09	00:18.68 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B R' D' F' D R' B' L' B D'
21	11-Aug-2011 13:09:23	00:17.73 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 F L B U2 F' U'
20	11-Aug-2011 13:08:45	00:15.53 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R' D' L2 U2 B F L2 B
19	11-Aug-2011 13:08:11	00:17.04 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U F2 U2 R L2 D L' F R2 F2 U R' U' F
18	11-Aug-2011 13:07:36	00:15.42 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B' R' F' U L F2 L B' D' R' U'
17	11-Aug-2011 13:06:59	00:16.98 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D U2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' R D F2 R' L2 B2 L'
16	11-Aug-2011 13:06:25	00:19.11 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U R F' L2 B2 F R B' U' F2 D2
15	11-Aug-2011 13:05:30	00:18.66 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F B2 L U R2 D R' B' F2 D'
14	11-Aug-2011 13:04:55	00:16.83 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U L2 F' D2 U F D' F2 D2 R2 L' F U'
13	11-Aug-2011 13:04:21	00:14.42 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 B D' F2 D2 L U2 F' D' F' U'
12	11-Aug-2011 13:03:46	00:16.75 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U B' R D2 U' R' B' L2 B U2 R U2
11	11-Aug-2011 13:03:12	00:18.67 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 B R B' D B' D2 L U F' R' D2
10	11-Aug-2011 13:02:38	00:17.29 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 B D' U2 R' U2 L U' B' R' F'
9	11-Aug-2011 13:02:04	00:16.99 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D R2 U F2 L' B U2 L' F2 U' R' B' R' F2 U'
8	11-Aug-2011 13:01:31	00:17.54 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 D R2 B' D' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 U F2 U'
7	11-Aug-2011 13:00:35	00:15.75 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R D' R B' D F' L2 D L' D2 U2
6	11-Aug-2011 13:00:02	00:18.02 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 D R2 U' R2 D R B' L B2 D' B2 L F2 D2 R U2
5	11-Aug-2011 12:59:24	00:19.48 B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' B D U' R L2 F' R2 L' B2
4	11-Aug-2011 12:58:21	00:14.51 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D F' D L' B' D2 B' L' B' L F'
3	11-Aug-2011 12:57:47	00:18.91 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R U' L2 U2 B D' F R2 L D
2	11-Aug-2011 12:56:51	00:19.58 U R2 F2 D F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D B' F2 R L D2 F' R2
1	11-Aug-2011 12:56:12	00:17.44 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 D2 U B2 U2 B' R U B2 D' U' L F R F' D



I think I can call myself sub 18 now.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 31, 2011)

10.21, (10.06), 11.44, 11.22, 11.27, 10.63, (12.08), 11.94, 11.03, 11.66, 10.71, 10.34 = 11.04 avg12

12.12 avg100


Spoiler



9.72, 11.98, 13.67, 11.86, 12.62, 10.42, 12.31, 12.06, 10.03, 12.11, 13.33, 10.69, 9.52, 12.97, 12.87, 13.40, 11.61, 12.94, 11.46, 11.50, 13.51, 11.07, 11.71, 13.12, 12.65, 13.34, 14.92, 10.04, 12.47, 12.54, 10.65, 13.10, 10.20, 12.84, 12.21, 10.86, 14.73, 13.27, 13.03, 13.46, 14.64, 12.48, 13.06, 10.21, 10.06, 11.44, 11.22, 11.27, 10.63, 12.08, 11.94, 11.03, 11.66, 10.71, 10.34, 12.27, 13.22, 14.68, 11.48, 13.00, 14.12, 12.44, 13.54, 11.80, 13.63, 9.52, 13.04, 12.71, 13.38, 12.30, 13.72, 12.67, 11.14, 11.65, 13.48, 10.76, 11.42, 14.04, 12.81, 10.62, 13.02, 12.01, 11.48, 13.03, 12.94, 12.05, 9.81, 12.05, 12.87, 10.23, 13.44, 11.18, 11.98, 11.53, 12.81, 12.07, 12.22, 10.21, 12.58, 11.69



me gusta


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 31, 2011)

15.31 ao32
14.66 ao12
13.88 ao5
12.55 single



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 32/32
Number of Pops: 0
Number of Parity: 0
Average: 15.31
Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 12.55
Worst Time: 19.00
Individual Times:
1.	17.13	R2 F D2 R B L' U' D2 B R U L2 U L2 F2 B2 D L2 U2 R2
2.	17.16	F R F B U2 F' D' F U' R2 B U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D F2 L2 U'
3.	12.72	U R2 L2 D F2 U R' L' B2 D' F' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U D2
4.	18.68	U B R2 U' L' D' B R' L F R' U2 L2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U2
5.	16.56	U2 B2 U' D2 F U B2 D' R2 L B D' R2 B2 U D2 F2 D B2 U' R2
6.	15.38	U2 B R L' U D L D2 L' U R' D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D2
7.	14.81	R' F R2 L2 U D2 R U L F L2 U2 L2 U2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2
8.	14.33	U B' U D' F B' U B2 L' B' R2 B' R' F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2
9.	12.55	R' U2 B L B2 U2 L2 B' R B2 U' R F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 D
10.	15.53	U' D' B R2 U' R2 L' F D R' F' D F2 U R2 B2 R2 U' D2 R2
11.	19.00	U2 R U' B R F R' D2 B2 D' F D R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2
12.	15.40	R2 F R F2 B' L' F' D F U' F' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 U'
13.	15.43	U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' L' D' B U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2
14.	18.38	B L2 D2 L' U2 F R' D F U L U2 F2 U F2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2
15.	16.46	R U B R' F' L2 U2 D L U B' U2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L2
16.	12.55	R2 F2 R' L' U' R U D' B' L2 D' F2 U' D2 R2 F2 D L2
17.	14.52	R F D F U2 L2 U2 R' U' L U F U2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2
18.	14.86	R' F' B2 U2 D R F' U2 L2 B R2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2
19.	14.59	R F D B' D2 R' D L' D' L2 F B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2
20.	13.09	U D' F' R2 U B' R' D' L D' R' U B2 L2 F2 U F2 U D2 R2 D
21.	13.75	B L' B2 L D' L F B' R' U B U2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D
22.	16.41	R F' U D2 L D' L' F' L' D' R U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 D R2 D' L2
23.	16.15	U2 L2 D' F L B' D R U' B' R2 B' D R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D
24.	14.80	R2 L U L F2 B U2 L' F2 U F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2
25.	16.15	R' F' U L' B' R' D' F' D' F2 R' B2 D' F2 B2 U' L2 U D2 L2 B2
26.	14.56	F U' D' R F2 U' B R' B' U' L' U' B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L2
27.	17.61	B R2 F' U L' D' B2 R' B2 D' F L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 B2 D' B2 U
28.	12.61	U F2 R' U B2 U B L B2 D L D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 U F2
29.	14.16	F' R' B2 U' F' L F U2 L2 F2 B U R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2
30.	12.91	D F' B U2 B L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U F' U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2
31.	15.00	R' B2 L U2 D2 L' B L2 F D L U2 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 L2 D
32.	16.66	U' L U R' L D' R F' U' B' L' B2 D' B2 U R2 U L2 U R2 D


----------



## Anthony (Aug 31, 2011)

First time solved since getting to college.

7.12 F' B2 L F' L' B2 L D2 L2 B' R' U2 R' B' L2 R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F D F2 L' F2 

D' F' D2 F R 
*noticed random block on left*
U2 *sees next two pairs and the fact that the block will be preserved*
y' R U' R' U R' U' R 
U' *switches cross color*
x' z R U R' U2 R U' R' 
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

sexy


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2011)

3x3 BLD PB- 3:02.88+
Off by a D. Just like the one I recorded this morning. Only faster


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 31, 2011)

Dunno if this is PB but it's pretty good. 

OH
Average of 5: 22.64
1. (28.84) U' F2 R2 D' B2 R' F' B2 U R2 F2 U' L' U2 F D2 U L2 D B2 F' L' B2 L2 F 
2. (19.91) D2 B' L R' U D2 B' F' L U2 L2 B' L' R' F L B2 L D L2 B' L' R B' D 
3. 20.16 F2 D' B2 D2 L' D L R2 D' B' D U2 R F R2 U B L2 F B2 D' L' B2 F' R' 
4. 24.96 U F L' R D' L F R L D' L B' L D' B D U' L2 F2 R U B2 L' U L' 
5. 22.81 U2 R' B2 D L2 B' U' F' R2 L D' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U R' U2 B U2 F2 U2

EDIT: WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :O
*12.18* B' R2 L B' F2 D2 F2 R' B D R2 B' L U2 D' B L F L2 F L' U2 L2 B2 R'

EDIT2: 
Average of 5: 21.68
1. 21.25 F' B' R2 U2 R' U' R D L' D' R' F D' L R' F2 L' R U2 R2 L B D2 F B 
2. (12.18) B' R2 L B' F2 D2 F2 R' B D R2 B' L U2 D' B L F L2 F L' U2 L2 B2 R' 
3. (29.75) L' D F2 U F R' F' D2 F R2 F' U' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 D2 B2 F' D' U F R D2 
4. 24.25 L2 B' D' R L2 F U2 R2 D2 L R U D2 B F L2 U2 L' R D R2 F' B2 D F 
5. 19.53 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U R D2 F' R U2 B' U' F U2 D L' F B R F' B2 U'


----------



## RaresB (Aug 31, 2011)

cubing on ttw a scramble had a 3 move cross and i managed to set up a pair for easy insertion within these 3 moves, the rest of the f2l was normal i had oll 14 and a pll skip, my time was 8.43 pwnAge.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 1, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/algy-Pre2Dinspe

7.68 D' U' R2 U' R' D' L' B2 U L R F' B2 D2 L' U' B' L2 R' U' R F' R' L F'

Rubbish. Could've been sub-7, easily. Such a stupid scramble. >.>
(From qqtimer)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2011)

Is that your normal CMLL for that case?


----------



## Muesli (Sep 1, 2011)

Roux avg 12 - 35.XX

00:37.41 U B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U' F L' D' B U' F2 U R' L'
00:39.47 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F' R' D' B L2 F2 R U2 L' U'
00:31.63 U' B2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' L F' L2 D' F D U2 F'
00:33.91 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U2 F R B F2 R' D F' D2 R L D'
00:28.71 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D U' L' U2 B D R D2 R L2 F' U2
00:38.09 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 F D' U2 R' L2 F L' U' R2 B2 U'
00:33.19 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D U F2 U' B L' D' L2 U L F R L2 B D
00:33.46 U R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B' L B L2 D2 B U2 L' D' L2
00:39.69 D2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B D' B2 D2 U2 R F U R2 F U

Not bad... I'm getting better.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Is that your normal CMLL for that case?


 
Yes. I know full CMLL. Why?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2011)

You might find that F RUR'U' RUR'U' F' is faster.


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 1, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> http://tinyurl.com/algy-Pre2Dinspe
> 
> 7.68 D' U' R2 U' R' D' L' B2 U L R F' B2 D2 L' U' B' L2 R' U' R F' R' L F'
> 
> ...


 
y2 R' L2 F' u' U F' L' M U2 M' // XXXcross (12)
R U2 R' // F2L 4 (3, 15)
y' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // LL (8, 23)

23 moves HTM.

Beats my FMC PB by about 10.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW! Just got a time of 14.75! PLL skip but still my first sub-15 time! Amazingness!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You might find that F RUR'U' RUR'U' F' is faster.


 
Oh, nice. Seems like I get more or less the same time with the two, with yours being around 0.10 seconds faster. Guess I'll use both now and again (affecting LSE).



Rpotts said:


> y2 R' L2 F' *u' U* F' L'


 
I really need to learn the ways of u and E moves. That would've been much faster for me.
Without trying to do FMC, would you have had the same solution? I generally don't see people who solve with layers use M-slices unless it's in an algorithm (though, I know it's done).


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 1, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Oh, nice. Seems like I get more or less the same time with the two, with yours being around 0.10 seconds faster. Guess I'll use both now and again (affecting LSE).
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to learn the ways of u and E moves. That would've been much faster for me.



r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'

It's also nice for that case, HTM optimal and is a different KCLL than both of the two already mentioned algs.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Sub 13 avg5, only took 2 years 11 months. 

Average of 5: 12.79


Spoiler



1. 13.97 D' F2 B' R' D' U F' B2 R F' D U' F2 R L2 F2 D R L' U F U B' D2 U'
2. (11.32) L B U' L2 F' U' R' U D2 B R2 B' L2 B2 F2 D F D U B2 F2 D2 R L2 F
3. 12.34 L2 R' B' D U B' L' D' F L D' B R' L2 U B' L F D2 F' R2 U2 F2 R F2
4. (13.99) F' R2 B2 F R2 U' D2 L' D' R2 L B U2 D2 B2 R F L B U D L2 F2 R' L
5. 12.06 U F' L2 F2 U L' U D2 B2 U2 B L' F' L' U2 R2 F D2 F L U F L B2 R



Not sure if any skips, just easy f2l.


----------



## Julian (Sep 1, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> y2 R' L2 F' u' U F' *L' M* U2 *M'* // XXXcross (12)
> *R* U2 R' // F2L 4 (3, 15)
> y' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // LL (8, 23)
> 
> ...


These cancel.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 1, 2011)

Apparently, i can be fast a 3x3.
13.91 ao12 (PB by about .5 sec)
13.45 ao5 (PB by about .5 sec)
11.59 single (about 0.15 from PB)



Spoiler



Average: 13.91
Standard Deviation: 0.75
Best Time: 11.59
Worst Time: 17.65
Individual Times:
1.	13.11	U' F' B D R' U' F B' U B2 L' U' D' F2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2
2.	13.43	U R F' B' U' B2 D B U2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2
3.	14.30	U' R2 U2 R F' B U2 R' F U' D' R' U2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U'
4.	13.86	U B R F2 U' B2 L' U F' R U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2
5.	12.94	R2 U F2 R2 B' U F U' L2 B2 R D' R2 U2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2
6.	13.96	R2 F' L2 D2 R F' R F2 L' B R' D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D
7.	13.56	U2 L D2 R2 L' F D2 F2 L' B' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 U
8.	(11.59)	F B L' F L2 F U2 R L D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D
9.	15.66	U R' F' D2 B' U R B2 R2 D' R2 U' R L2 B2 U2 R2 U D F2 U'
10.	13.28	R2 L2 B R U' B2 L' B' R' D' B R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 B2 D2 R2
11.	(17.65)	U' R2 U R F2 U D F' B U' R U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2
12.	15.03	F' D2 R' B R2 L2 F' L' F R' F2 U2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D'


----------



## Escher (Sep 1, 2011)

R' L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 L2 F' D B2 L' U B F2 R' F L U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U D

y' x R U L U x' D L'
y' R' U R
y' U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L
R U R' U2 R U' R'

R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' y L' into R' U2 R U R' U2 z U R' D R U' R'

47/5.87 = 8tps.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I've forgotten almost everything I used to know about sq1sim (and sq1 itself). And yet...

25.50, 30.88, 26.42, 25.13, 26.08, (20.63), 22.70, 23.95, 22.41, (37.22), 24.28, 29.70 => 25.70


----------



## Faz (Sep 1, 2011)

<+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #20852: B2 F2 D U2 R2 U B' R' F' R2 B' F R U2 B2 U L U' D L D R2 L2 B2 U2

D2 R U L U' L' D'
R U' R' U' L U L'
U L' U L
R U' R'
U2 r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

47/5.38 = 8.74 tps.

Thanks Bence >_>


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 1, 2011)

<+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #20855: L2 B U F' U R2 L' F' D R F B2 D F' U2 F2 L' B2 L2 R B2 U' R' B2 D2

z2 y' L D' R' F' U F D2 y U' R' U' R'
y U' R' U' R
R U R' U R U R'
U2 R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L U

35/5.94 = 5.89 tps.


----------



## Escher (Sep 1, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #20852: B2 F2 D U2 R2 U B' R' F' R2 B' F R U2 B2 U L U' D L D R2 L2 B2 U2
> 
> 44/5.38 = 8.18 tps.


 


Yes said:


> <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #20855: L2 B U F' U R2 L' F' D R F B2 D F' U2 F2 L' B2 L2 R B2 U' R' B2 D2
> 
> 35/5.94 = 5.89 tps.


 


Escher said:


> R' L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 L2 F' D B2 L' U B F2 R' F L U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U D
> 
> 47/5.87 = 8tps.


 
It's a 5.xx party <3


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 1, 2011)

7.59, 8.39, (5.94), 7.96, 8.15, (12.43+), 9.30, 8.81, 7.04, 7.90, 9.25, 7.52 = 8.19 
The scrambles were from IRC. OLL skip on the 7.52.
The first five solves are 7.90 avg5


----------



## Benyó (Sep 1, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #20852: B2 F2 D U2 R2 U B' R' F' R2 B' F R U2 B2 U L U' D L D R2 L2 B2 U2
> 
> D2 R U L U' L' D'
> R U' R' U' L U L'
> ...


 
so now it's 47/5.38 = 8.74tps


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 1, 2011)

I started training the 4x4 seriously on monday (seriously = 20 timed solve a day). And I must say I'm really happy in 3 days I have already lowered my average by 15seconds from 1'55" to 1'40". With my first sub-1'30" a few minutes ago : 1'29"45.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 1, 2011)

Fail. I'm rusty at ZZ.

15.82, 15.20, 15.25, 17.31, 20.10, 14.26, 18.14, 14.57, 15.29, 19.60, 16.78, 17.61 = *16.56 *


----------



## Carrot (Sep 1, 2011)

Megaminx:
best time: 46.55 <= *NL!!! * _(I was at PLL at the 40 mark, 2-look PLL, no fancy x-cross or blockbuilding things, just a VERY nice flow  my PB is btw 45.61 with 1-look PLL)_
best avg5: *50.97* (σ = 1.32) <= *PB*
best avg12: *53.07* (σ = 2.03) <= *PB* 
best avg30: *56.31* (σ = 3.34) <= *PB*_ (I suppose it's PB, but I'm not sure)_

Pyraminx: (_I've been doing SO bad recently, and yet I did this!_)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.88
worst time: 4.00 <= _3.996!!! INSANE :O_
best avg5: 2.09 (σ = 0.17) <=_ I think my PB is 2.07, but it's just a matter of luck _ 
best avg12: 2.59 (σ = 0.46) <= _0.10 off PB, again, just a matter of luck  _
best avg100: *3.00* (σ = 0.52) <= *PB*_ 2.997!!!!!!!  sub 3 avg100!! _


----------



## JackJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Average of 5: 2.82
1. 2.67 U R F U2 R2 U' R' U' F2
2. (4.12) U' R F2 U' R' U2 R' F' R U'
3. 2.79 U' F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
4. 3.02 R U' R F R U2 F' U
5. (1.41) F U R2 F' U R2 U' 

2nd best ever keyboard


----------



## Muesli (Sep 1, 2011)

11.96 NL PB.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Sep 1, 2011)

3x3 avg100: 11.22 (σ = 1.06) pb
best time: 8.31
worst time: 14.66
best avg5: 9.95 (σ = 0.20)
best avg12: 10.54 (σ = 0.71)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 1, 2011)

5x5:

2:22.90, 2:34.15, 2:27.75, 2:35.04, 2:33.58, 2:31.61, 2:35.50, (2:15.37), 2:35.73, 2:20.10, (3:06.61), 2:32.98=*2:30.93*

Also I had motivation to do an Ao100 on 3x3 today. Woo...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 1, 2011)

Julian said:


> doing bld again?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 


Odder said:


> Megaminx:
> best time: 46.55 <= *NL!!! * _(I was at PLL at the 40 mark, 2-look PLL, no fancy x-cross or blockbuilding things, just a VERY nice flow  my PB is btw 45.61 with 1-look PLL)_
> best avg5: *50.97* (σ = 1.32) <= *PB*
> best avg12: *53.07* (σ = 2.03) <= *PB*
> ...


 
this is not normal....


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 1, 2011)

Escher said:


> R' L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 L2 F' D B2 L' U B F2 R' F L U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U D
> 
> y' x R U L U x' D L'
> y' R' U R
> ...



Should end as R U R' U' R' F R2 U R U' d' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U'

lern2Lperm nub


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 1, 2011)

Roux on sim. I'm going to have a sub20 average yet. Does anybody consistently average sub20 on a sim with Roux that we know of?

(17.559) 28.519 (33.574) 19.656 19.687 => 22.621

::EDIT:: Better average, but not as many counting sub20s. (19.656) 19.687 21.071 (28.189) 22.407 => 21.055


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 1, 2011)

Randomly decided to start doing cross on D today. 
Overall average is about the same so far as with cross on U, but I did get this awesome PB avg5.  
The 10.70 was a PLL skip.

Average of 5: 11.18
1. 11.28 R2 U' F' D2 R' F R' B' U L2 R' B D R2 F' U' R U' R' F' R B U2 D' L
2. (13.79) F L2 U D B2 D2 U' B' L2 B2 L2 D' L R' D F L2 R D U2 L B F2 U' B
3. (10.12) F2 L' B R U2 B2 F' R D' R2 F2 D F' B' L2 F2 D R' B' F2 U' D F' B2 L2
4. 10.70 R' F' R2 D' R' U L U' R U D' B L' U2 D' L2 R F R2 L U' D' B' D L
5. 11.56 B2 F2 U B2 D' B' D' R' F2 R' U D B' F' U2 D2 B' U2 R' L B2 F2 D F U


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 1, 2011)

Did it. Took me long enough.

18.423 (15.767) 18.991 19.528 (19.751) => 18.981
23.769 25.638 25.375 (33.823) 21.183 29.063 22.783 18.423 (15.767) 18.991 19.528 19.751 => 22.45


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Roux on sim. I'm going to have a sub20 average yet. Does anybody consistently average sub20 on a sim with Roux that we know of?


18.301 19.838 20.369 17.652 16.511 16.907 19.976 15.994 (28.011) 20.508 (15.832) 20.381 => 18.644

I kinda suck at roux though (and don't know any CMLLs); the only reason I'm getting decent times is that I have decent sim tps.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 2, 2011)

PB ao12: 12.48 (σ = 1.11)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.48
1. 14.51 R2 D2 L2 F2 R U2 B F' R2 U' R' U F2 D' L2 R F2 R' F' B R' U L' F U 
2. 13.02 D B2 F2 D' R F L2 B' L U' D2 F2 R F R2 L2 F' D' R2 B' L2 F L' B2 F' 
3. (16.16) U' D R' U2 D' R' U' R2 L' F' B' R2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 R' U L F' R' F' L2 F2 
4. 12.14 L' D2 B R' U' B2 R2 L' F D' U' F2 B R B F D' B F D' L2 F' L B D2 
5. 13.95 L B' D' F' R' F R2 B L F L' U' B2 F D' F2 U D2 R' U2 R D R L' U 
6. (10.08) R2 L2 D2 B' L R F2 B U' B R L' F L U R' B' F D U' B L B R D2 
7. 12.55 R' B D2 L F2 D2 F' R' D' U' R2 B R L U2 R' D2 L R U L' B D L B 
8. 11.39 F' D' L U' R' U2 F' L D L2 B' R' U' B2 F2 L R' B' L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B R' 
9. 11.40 B' D F' R' D2 B F D F' B2 D U2 F2 U' D2 F2 L' D' U R' D F D' B' F' 
10. 12.04 B2 F2 L' D2 F' D' B2 D U2 R L' F' D2 F L2 B D U R2 D R2 U B U2 F 
11. 12.93 F B' R B2 U' L' B2 U' B2 D B2 R F2 L R' B2 D R2 D' L2 U F' D' R2 B' 
12. 10.82 R U F' B L F2 L2 B D F D2 U2 R2 U D' B' R' F D R' F' D2 F2 R' F'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 2, 2011)

After that 12 second OH single yesterday I did some OH today. I think this is my first OH average of 100 so it's a PB by default I guess. 

Average of 100: 26.01


Spoiler



1. 23.78 R2 F D2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 U R B R' D' U B' D' L F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 F 
2. 21.69 R' U F' U D' F2 U2 R B' U2 F B U L U' R B R U2 B U L' R U' D 
3. 24.16 U2 L B' D' R2 U L U D2 F' L U L B D' B2 R2 L' B' U' B' F D2 F' L2 
4. 21.91 B2 F2 D2 L F' R B U L B' R D2 U' F R' L D U R F' L B2 R2 D F 
5. 23.44 U L D L' D' L B' U' R' L2 B' R' L' F U B' D B' L' D2 F R' L2 U2 R2 
6. 31.90 U' D' R' D' L2 F' U' B' U R L2 F2 R2 U L' U' D2 L2 D' U' R U B D' R2 
7. 22.84 L' D2 L' R B U2 F' D2 F U B U' F D B2 D2 L B' L F' B' L D B R 
8. 23.09 R' F2 U' B' D' U' R2 U B' U R F D' R2 U2 B' F' L2 D' U' F2 L D2 L U2 
9. 29.55 F' L' U2 D F R' D' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 B D' R' D F D' R' U' R2 B R' 
10. 26.63 D F B D L2 B F D F L2 U2 D R' U R' L' U D B U F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 
11. 20.90 R' D' F B' U R F D F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F B' D2 F2 L2 U' D2 F2 D2 R' 
12. 23.75 D2 L U' L2 D R' U' B' U' L' B' R F L2 B' F' R U' R' U' F D2 B2 R2 F2 
13. 19.33 F B2 R B' R' L' F2 D U' B' R L' B' R2 L' U' B U R' F R2 U' R2 B' L2 
14. 25.05  F B U B' D2 F R2 L' F U B' L U2 R B F2 L2 F L2 B F' L2 R2 U D 
15. 25.16 B' L2 D R D U' R' F' L' F B2 U2 L U B2 R2 D U L F2 U R B R2 D' 
16. 24.05 B R L2 F2 L2 D R U2 D2 L B' U2 R U' R' L' D B2 R L B F' D2 F B2 
17. 24.13 F R' D' R2 L' B D F2 L' U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B' L D F2 U2 B2 F' U2 B 
18. 19.78 R2 B2 U' B D2 L2 B F U' R' B L2 R D F' L F U2 B D' F' R2 U D2 F2 
19. 23.19 B' R D' F D F2 U2 L' U D' L R2 D' F2 D F' U2 L F L2 R U2 F B2 U2 
20. 27.66 U2 F' U F2 R B' F D' F D2 B' R F2 D2 R' U' L F2 D2 B' D U L' F D2 
21. 27.00 F2 L D U R' B' L F2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 D2 B D B2 U F2 D' R2 F R L2 U2 
22. 24.00 L B2 D' L R F L' D L' D' L2 B' U2 L2 D' L F' B' L2 B2 U' B L R2 B2 
23. 28.90 L2 R' B' U2 D2 B D F' D U2 F' D L2 U R' B' R L2 B' D L' B' F R' U 
24. (33.27) D2 U' L U' F2 D B2 F U D' B2 F' D2 L B2 D2 F' U2 D R' B' U R' U B' 
25. 23.21 D' F' D L' R F2 B2 L2 U L2 R F R' B R B2 R2 F' B' D' F2 D' B L D' 
26. 28.22 U2 L2 U' L' F2 L B2 R2 U' F2 L D R' L' F2 U2 B' D2 U' L R U2 L2 D' L2 
27. 23.43 L R U' D' B2 F D B2 D' U' F2 U L' F' D' R D B' R B2 U L2 R F L 
28. 27.19 R' U F' B' L2 B D R F D2 L2 B U' F L' R' D' F2 L D R2 D L2 U R 
29. 23.25 L' B' D2 L2 D U2 F' B' L2 B F R D' U2 L F U B' L2 R2 B U F L' F2 
30. 26.38 F D2 L B F2 D R' B2 D R2 F L2 R2 F U' D' B2 R L' B U F U' R2 D 
31. 25.15 R2 D B2 L2 R' B L2 D' F2 R' B2 L' R2 B F2 D' B2 F R F' U2 F B2 L B' 
32. 26.88 D2 F U R U D' R2 F2 U D2 F' L B U R D2 R' D' R2 U2 F' R F' L F 
33. 21.63 F' U D' L F2 L U2 B' R B2 L F' B2 U D' L' U2 B D2 B L2 F2 B' L2 R' 
34. 25.78 R U2 F2 U' F B' L2 D U L' B U2 R2 L2 D' B2 L' B' D U' R U L' F' L 
35. 26.68 F2 D2 F' R D' B2 L' D' R L' B' D2 R2 U D2 B' R2 F2 L2 B R L' B U2 R2 
36. 23.84 B F' L' U2 L U' D' F' U F B' U B' D2 F2 D' B U B D2 L2 R' D R U' 
37. 26.61 U' D B2 R U2 L2 D R F2 D' U' B' R B' R F' D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' U' D R' 
38. 29.33 D' F2 B2 D2 B' U' L' U' D B' L2 D2 F' L2 U' D' B2 D R' U R2 L B2 L' F 
39. 24.47 L' F R2 D2 L2 R2 D L R' B2 R2 B D2 L F L D F' B2 U' R2 B' U' D2 R2 
40. 23.36 R' B' D L F U B' L2 R B F2 L2 F' L' U' R D F U' R2 U L2 U' D' L2 
41. 25.21 L D' B F' L D' L F' B2 U F2 U' L2 F B2 R' D U' B' F L R' D' L' U2 
42. 29.16 B' U L U L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 R B2 R2 F L' F2 B2 R L2 B2 R D R' F 
43. 29.21 B F' L2 D2 F2 U2 D' L D' B2 D B2 D2 B R L2 F' R U' R D U2 R U2 B2 
44. 31.65 U B2 L U R2 D' L2 F R B2 U2 D R' B U D2 F2 B' L D2 R2 F' B2 D' F' 
45. 24.00 D' B' D2 R2 U2 R L2 U' B2 L2 R F B D2 F R2 F2 B2 U2 L B2 R F U D' 
46. 28.88 D2 F2 L' U2 R U2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R L F' U F' D U F' B2 R2 
47. 32.03 B F' U B' R' F B' D' F' B L2 B U2 L D2 R2 B U' D L2 B R' L' F2 B2 
48. 24.65 R' L2 U B2 U2 B U F D2 U' L D2 R2 B' F R F2 R2 B D R2 D' U2 L U2 
49. 29.80 B' R U2 B2 R2 F L2 D R U' R' U2 L' U D F2 U' R' F' L' B F2 U2 D R 
50. 26.38 B' U2 R' L' B' R' U2 B L U B' L' R D B2 U' R D F D2 F2 R' L F2 L' 
51. 22.38 U' L R' U' L' B U2 R2 D' U' R L2 U' R B' U' D' L' R B' F R L2 F U2 
52. 27.81 D F2 L' F2 B' L D2 F' U D L' F2 D R' U2 R D L' D' R2 U B2 L' F' R2 
53. 26.22 B' L2 D R2 F R2 B' R' U2 D2 B2 U2 R U D2 F2 D L' D U' B' F' L' F2 D 
54. 24.55 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' B' L2 D' B F2 L U D2 L2 F L F2 L' B2 R2 B L' D2 B D2 
55. 20.50 R2 U2 R U2 L' D' R' F' B2 U F B D2 B U2 F D' R' U2 R L2 B F2 D' R' 
56. 27.93 R U' D' B' R' U2 D R F' U L D' L2 D2 U' B L' R D' R' L2 B' F' U' L2 
57. 30.40 B' F' U D' L D' B' R B U D2 B R L2 D F U L F' U D R' U2 F L' 
58. 25.38 F' D R2 B' D B R' L2 B2 L2 R B R U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R' D R2 D' R2 
59. 29.38 B' R2 D B' R2 F2 U R' D L F2 L B' F' L' R2 F D' F2 B R L F2 B' D' 
60. 26.88 F2 R L' U2 D L' R2 U' F D L2 D' U2 R2 L2 D2 R' L' U' D' L' B F R L2 
61. 30.02 F' U F2 L2 D F2 B2 U B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B' F2 U' B2 L R2 F2 B' R2 B2 
62. 31.68 F2 U2 D' F' R U' F2 R D2 L' F R B2 D2 U R' L' D R2 L F U' R L2 F 
63. 30.36 R' D R' B L2 R2 U' B F2 R' D' R F2 R2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' D U' L' F D' B 
64. 26.59 B' D2 U' R2 D' F B L' D L B2 U' L' R D' L2 F2 U D' F' B D L B F2 
65. 25.52 R' D' F B' D' B R' F2 L' D' F' D' U F L2 D2 L F2 D' B' F2 R2 F U' R' 
66. 28.68 B2 D' B' F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R D2 R L2 U F2 U' B2 L' B' D2 R' F R D 
67. 26.90 U L2 U2 L' B' D2 F B D U F' U B' R2 B' L F U R' L D' L F' L' D2 
68. 23.16 F' R' U2 F U L F2 B R U2 D2 F R2 U L2 U2 F2 B L2 F D B' U F B 
69. 29.60 U' F D U' R L U2 R L D2 U L B L' F2 D' U' R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B' 
70. 21.75 L B2 U2 B2 F R D B2 L2 R2 U2 R' U L U2 R' D2 L' F2 D' U R D L' B 
71. 24.46 D' B' D2 F2 R U2 F B D' R F B' L2 B2 R' D' R' B D2 L2 U F2 R U' R 
72. 25.31 D U2 R' D2 F D' U R L' D F' B2 L U B L U' F' B' U' F' L2 U2 F L' 
73. 25.56 R2 D U R U2 D' R' D2 U' F R2 L' U2 D2 R' F' R' D L2 F' B D' F' L2 U 
74. 28.34 F2 L2 U2 R D R' U' F' U' R' D2 U' B' D2 U B' D R D U' F2 B' L U' R 
75. 29.71 R2 F' B D' U' R2 D U' F2 U' L F' D L B2 L' U B2 D' R L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 
76. 21.18 D B U2 D2 L R U' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R' B2 L' F U' R2 L2 B U F2 B D' 
77. 27.53 L' F' R' B L2 D B' L R U2 R' U' B2 D B L2 F U2 L F' D2 L' R B F2 
78. 26.69 D B R U2 B' U' R B D F R D L F' U' D' B F2 U' D F2 L2 B' R2 L 
79. 31.09 R2 U R2 L B2 L' B' D2 L2 U2 B L' U2 R' U2 R2 L2 U D2 L B' F2 L' U' B' 
80. 23.56 D F U2 F' D2 B U R U2 D B' D2 L' F2 U' F L U2 R2 U2 D' L' R D2 L2 
81. 26.25 F' U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U F U' R2 B2 F R' L F R' D2 L2 D F2 D' L F R D2 
82. 25.55 D F2 R' D' B2 R' L U' B' R B F' L U R2 L' U2 F' B D' L R2 B U D' 
83. 23.21 B2 U2 L' F' B' D L' B' R2 B' F R' D2 R D' L' F R2 B2 F' R' F D' L D' 
84. 29.77 U L2 U B2 F U B2 R' L' B' D' U B' D' F B' R2 F2 D' R2 B L' F' L' D2 
85. 25.71 F2 R F R2 B U' R D' B R' U' D2 L D2 B2 U' L' F' R2 B2 U B2 U2 B' U2 
86. 28.56 D' U' B L' F2 U R' D2 B2 L' F2 L2 R2 F B' L D' L' U2 R' U R2 D B2 F 
87. 29.25 F L' D L2 R' B2 U2 F' U2 F L' F B' U R2 D2 R' L B F2 R F L F2 D' 
88. 27.53 D' R2 U D2 L' R2 B' L2 U2 D2 L' B' R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R F2 B R2 D B' D 
89. 26.83 U2 F' D B2 L' B2 F' L B' R' U2 B' D U F L B U' L2 B' R2 B' U D2 B 
90. 26.30 R' D' L' R B2 R F' D U2 B' R D2 R' F2 L' D' U R D L2 F2 U' B2 R' L' 
91. 23.61 F R2 U2 R2 B D' F2 U' L2 B' R' L2 U2 R D' U R U' B F2 L U2 D' L2 U 
92. 25.71 L2 D2 F' D' U2 F' R' B' U R' D2 F B U2 F2 D R U2 B' L' R' U D2 F' U2 
93. 25.66 B' U2 L R2 B U' D2 F2 D' F B2 D' B2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F L' B' F L' 
94. 27.88 F2 U F B L2 U' B2 F2 U R' U D F2 B R2 F' D' F2 U R' U R2 L2 B F' 
95. 28.08 R2 B U' B' L U D L R2 B L' U R L' U2 F2 U' R' D' F B' L' F U' D' 
96. 30.53 U R L2 D B2 F D' B L B2 U R U' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 D' U2 L' U' B 
97. 24.08 U' B D F' L R B R' U L' F2 R F U D B2 R' F' B L F' B L2 F' U 
98. 23.41 R' B2 U' R2 D R' F2 D' R L' U' R B2 U' F L2 F D2 L2 B2 F' R L B2 U 
99. 23.28 B2 F2 L' D U L2 U2 B D' L' R F' D F2 L2 B' R' D' U B' U B F U2 B2 
100. (16.55) F U' D' F B2 R L U2 R2 U' D R2 D L B2 U' R B' R B2 L2 U' D2 L R


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

Statistics for 09-01-2011 22:07:36

Average: 1:03.88
Standard Deviation: 0.29
Best Time: 59.33
Worst Time: 1:08.14
Individual Times:
1.	1:03.82	D2 Uw F2 U' B' L' F L R D' Rw Uw' U2 Rw2 F2 D2 L Fw D Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 Fw Rw R2 D Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw' R2 D' R Uw2 Rw' B2 F
2.	(1:08.14)	Fw' F' L' D2 Rw2 B Fw' F D' L' R2 D L' R B2 Fw2 F Uw' L2 R Uw' U2 Rw B R' Uw2 Rw' F' R2 B Fw' F U Rw R Uw L Uw2 R' U2
3.	(59.33)	Rw' F' D2 Uw' U B2 Fw' D' Rw' R2 D' Uw2 U F D2 L2 Uw2 U2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw' F2 L' Rw' Fw' D2 U B2 Rw' D' Uw2 L2 Rw' B2 L' R Fw' F L'
4.	1:04.37	B' Fw F2 U2 Rw2 B2 L2 Fw F' L' R' B Fw2 F2 L R2 B Fw' F U B U Rw2 Uw L Rw' R' D' B' F2 Uw' Rw2 R B2 F L Rw2 R' D2 Uw2
5.	1:03.45	D2 Uw' U' F L Rw2 R' D2 Uw L U R' U R' Uw Rw' D2 R2 Uw' L' Rw' R U' Fw' D L2 R Uw L' Rw D' U B Rw D' Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 R

I'm pretty sure this is pb


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 2, 2011)

First 3x3 Sub-20!!

stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 15.930
worst time: 22.440

current avg5: 19.927 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 18.533 (σ = 1.13)

current avg12: 19.830 (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: 19.830 (σ = 1.70)

session avg: 19.830 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 19.475

19.400, 15.930, 19.270, 16.930, 20.970, 22.440, 21.830, 20.720, 17.680, 20.590, DNF(17.030), 18.470


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 2, 2011)

5.17 PLL Skip. Details here: http://hanginwitmrkoopa.tumblr.com/post/9687759462/5-17-reconstruction


----------



## Hershey (Sep 2, 2011)

King Koopa said:


> 5.17 PLL Skip. Details here: http://hanginwitmrkoopa.tumblr.com/post/9687759462/5-17-reconstruction


 
Swag.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 2, 2011)

Beat my PB ao100 three times in the last four days... I've been cubing waaayyy too much. lol.

Anyway, ao100: 


Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.99
1. 13.79 U F' U' F L D2 F' B2 U L2 U2 F' U' L2 R D' L D B2 F2 L' F2 D2 U R' 
2. 14.09 R F' L' D U B R2 F' L2 B2 R' D' U F2 U2 F2 R2 F' L B U B2 R2 L2 B2 
3. 16.79 U' D' R' B2 U' L2 F' B2 U L D2 L' F' U2 L2 D2 L F2 L D2 U F D2 U' F2 
4. 13.86 L2 U D F L F R L B D2 L' U' F L D R B R' L' B' L2 U2 F D2 B' 
5. 10.61 F2 D2 U2 B' F2 R F2 L B2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R L2 B2 D' R2 B' D F2 L B D2 
6. 17.95 F2 R' U' D' B D2 L' B' F2 R L2 D' U L' R2 U' R' B' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 B2 U2 
7. 15.35 R' B2 D U' B' R F' D U2 F2 D U' B D' U R2 B' L' B2 L2 R' B' F2 L2 B2 
8. 14.88 D B2 F R D' L2 U2 L' F2 D B U2 R' D2 R L' U' R' L' B' U' L' F U D 
9. 14.58 D F' B' R2 D' F L D L B' R L' F2 L F2 B2 R F2 R2 D' L B' U F2 U 
10. 15.42 D' R2 D R' D' U' R2 B2 R' F2 U' B2 F D2 R2 U2 D2 B' R L' F2 L U D' R' 
11. 11.68 R2 U' D' F' R F' U2 R F R L' D2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B R2 D U 
12. 14.40 F2 L2 F D' R L2 F2 R D F2 L B' F R L' B' U2 R' U2 R U' F L2 B R' 
13. 11.92 R' B2 U' B2 F L' B' U' L F2 U' L2 D F' B2 D' U' B2 R' F2 B2 L2 B' U F 
14. 14.51 R2 D2 L2 F2 R U2 B F' R2 U' R' U F2 D' L2 R F2 R' F' B R' U L' F U 
15. 13.02 D B2 F2 D' R F L2 B' L U' D2 F2 R F R2 L2 F' D' R2 B' L2 F L' B2 F' 
16. 16.16 U' D R' U2 D' R' U' R2 L' F' B' R2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 R' U L F' R' F' L2 F2 
17. 12.14 L' D2 B R' U' B2 R2 L' F D' U' F2 B R B F D' B F D' L2 F' L B D2 
18. 13.95 L B' D' F' R' F R2 B L F L' U' B2 F D' F2 U D2 R' U2 R D R L' U 
19. 10.08 R2 L2 D2 B' L R F2 B U' B R L' F L U R' B' F D U' B L B R D2 
20. 12.55 R' B D2 L F2 D2 F' R' D' U' R2 B R L U2 R' D2 L R U L' B D L B 
21. 11.39 F' D' L U' R' U2 F' L D L2 B' R' U' B2 F2 L R' B' L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B R' 
22. 11.40 B' D F' R' D2 B F D F' B2 D U2 F2 U' D2 F2 L' D' U R' D F D' B' F' 
23. 12.04 B2 F2 L' D2 F' D' B2 D U2 R L' F' D2 F L2 B D U R2 D R2 U B U2 F 
24. 12.93 F B' R B2 U' L' B2 U' B2 D B2 R F2 L R' B2 D R2 D' L2 U F' D' R2 B' 
25. 10.82 R U F' B L F2 L2 B D F D2 U2 R2 U D' B' R' F D R' F' D2 F2 R' F' 
26. 15.38 D2 R2 D' B2 L' F B2 U F2 D' F2 U D2 B L F2 L B' R B2 U' L D2 F2 B' 
27. (20.21) L2 F2 L R2 D' F2 U2 L R' B' L2 B' D F' L F2 U F2 L' R2 U2 B2 R D L 
28. 12.77 U' B' U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' B' L' F D U R' U2 B2 U2 F' L' F' D B D' 
29. 14.53 F R F' B' D2 B2 D2 B2 U R' L2 F' U' D' B L D' B' R' F' U B2 F' R' D2 
30. 17.14 B R' B' D' U L2 B U2 B R U R2 L B' U D R D' U2 R L2 D2 L' D2 L2 
31. 15.17 F' R' F U' F' D F R D2 B2 U R2 U R' U R B2 L F R2 D L R U D 
32. 12.69 L2 B' L' D R2 U2 R B U D' R' L U B2 L D U2 B2 R2 D' U F' D' F B2 
33. 13.94 L B2 F L B2 L R B R' B' U' L2 U L2 F' R2 F' U' L' D' U2 L' F' U' D' 
34. 12.77 B' F2 U F2 U B2 F U F D F' D' F' D2 B F' L U D' R' U L' D2 L2 U' 
35. 15.05 F' U2 D L U B L2 B L' F2 D2 F2 R' D F2 D' U2 B' U2 D F L2 U B2 L2 
36. 14.25 B U R U L' R' U' L F' R L' D2 F2 L2 R' F R2 U2 F' B' D L2 R2 F' R' 
37. 13.41 F2 R2 F R D B F' R U F' D F' L' R B L U' R' F' R' F' R' L2 B F2 
38. 13.89 B' D2 L' F' B' D2 R2 B2 F' R' F U2 L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 D' L B2 U2 B F R2 
39. 13.38 U' L2 D U2 L D2 L2 F D U B D2 L' F L' R B L' R U' D2 L' F2 L' B2 
40. 13.82 B2 U L2 D2 R L' D F L U2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 U B2 D' R2 D B D2 B2 F' R' 
41. 13.82 U' F2 B R2 D2 R2 F' U D2 F' R L F U' D' R F2 U F2 B R U F R D 
42. 12.93 D' U' L D2 F' L2 U2 F R B D' F2 B D2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' U2 R L D U R2 
43. 15.50 D' B2 L' U2 L U B D2 B' U B2 L' B2 D' U2 B2 F U R D' F' U2 B' U2 B' 
44. 14.04 B L' U' D' L2 R U2 F' R2 D2 B' U' R D' B2 L D' U F R B2 U2 R' U2 D 
45. 12.71 U B2 D R B U2 D' L2 F2 R B L' B D2 B2 L2 F B2 D2 R' B U' F2 U2 R2 
46. 14.64 U2 L U2 F L2 B F' L D F R' B U B' L D B2 R' L2 B' F' U' F' D' U' 
47. 16.43 F2 U L B F2 D2 F' U2 R L2 U' B' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L R' B2 D' R2 B' U2 
48. (8.98) D U' F D2 R' B2 R' B2 R F L' U2 D2 R' U2 L' D' U2 L U D2 L R' D2 L2 
49. 13.33 F B U' R B2 U R U B' U F' R' B2 F U R L2 B L R2 U2 L F2 L' D' 
50. 12.34 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R' F' L' U' D' R F2 L' U B F' U2 R' B L2 R' B R2 L2 B2 
51. 14.94 U2 B D L' F' U2 B2 F U R B' U2 F L R2 F L2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 L2 B D 
52. 12.47 D2 R' L2 F' L' U F L' R2 B U B U' B' L' D U' F R2 U' F B D' L' B2 
53. 12.00 F' B2 U F2 B2 U2 D' R B2 D' R B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F L D B' L2 B U' D F' 
54. 16.21 F' L' R2 D U2 B' U' R' F D B L' R' B' R2 L U B2 D' L' F2 B' R D L' 
55. 11.98 L' R2 B2 D2 B' F' R' F D B2 R' U' L2 U' R F L' F' U' R' U' L F' L' D2 
56. 14.82 U2 B2 L' F' L F' B2 R' L2 B F2 D2 R U2 R L' F B' D F' D L F2 B2 R 
57. 16.28 L R' B' L U2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 U B F L2 B2 F L B' D' U B F2 D2 B' L' 
58. 10.10 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L B' R2 L U L U2 B2 D' R L B2 F2 D' U F L2 B D L 
59. 14.59 D F' B2 L2 U2 F' U2 L U R' D R' B' L F' R2 L2 U D F' R F' D L' R 
60. 14.94 D2 F' L2 R D B D2 R' D' L2 D' L' F' L' D2 L2 F2 L U' D2 F U2 B' F L2 
61. 13.44 L U B' L D' R' D B2 F U' L U' B2 R' D' R' U' D' F2 D L F D R2 F2 
62. 14.23 R L' B2 F D' R' F' L2 U L2 R2 D U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R U' B R' B2 D2 R2 D2 
63. 14.86 F2 D2 B L B R U R' U' D F D B F U2 D' R F2 B' R B D' F B2 R2 
64. 16.32 L2 B L2 D R U2 D' B F' R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 F D2 F U2 R' F2 D F2 
65. 13.27 U2 L R2 U D2 F' U' R F2 D F' U2 R F2 B' R' U B' F U2 D2 L2 R F2 D' 
66. 13.85 L' F R F' R' U2 L F2 R2 U2 B U2 D R2 L2 U D F B' D' B D' L D2 L 
67. 13.97 B2 L' U' D R B' R U' F D R' D' L B' D F R D' F' B D2 B2 D2 F' U 
68. 18.51 L' D' R' D U' B D2 F2 R U R2 L' U D R' U2 R U D2 B' U' D' L2 F' B 
69. 17.09 R2 U' B F L2 D2 R' D' L2 U2 L' F L' R F D U R D2 B L' U' F' L' R 
70. 13.83 L U L2 B2 D2 F' B2 L2 D' F R2 B L B U B' D2 B U B2 U F2 D2 U L2 
71. 15.20 F' R' B2 F2 D L2 B L R F' B L' B2 U2 D' R' U' B' R' L2 D F2 B2 L2 R2 
72. 15.89 F D' U L' R2 F2 U' F' D B U' D R B2 R D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 F U2 
73. 12.70 B D2 F' U' B U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L D F' L' F2 U B2 F' D' B2 U2 L' R2 U 
74. 12.64 D' L' U2 R L2 B2 R D' R U' D' L' D' R U' D R L D' F' L2 R2 B F L2 
75. 14.69 L2 F' U2 F R' B D B2 L2 F2 R D2 F' R' D' R' U D R2 F2 R' L' U2 R' L2 
76. 14.32 F U2 R' U2 R' U' L2 U' L B' U2 L D R B' F' R2 F D U R' D2 R F R' 
77. 15.36 R2 D U F' U2 B D2 U' F' B' R2 F' B D U B2 R2 D2 U' F' D B' F' D B2 
78. 14.06 F2 D' U B' D' R' U B D L B U L2 R' D2 B U' F2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F R' 
79. 14.21 L' R' U' L' F' L R2 D2 B' U2 D R' L2 D B' F' D' U2 B2 U2 R' D' R L F' 
80. 15.00 L2 F R L2 D' F D2 F B' R' U2 F' B D2 B' R' D B2 L2 U2 L R U2 R F' 
81. 17.34 D' B F' L' F2 L' F' B' L' B' F L F B D B' R' U2 B' F2 L' B L U F' 
82. 15.86 L2 R2 U D2 B D2 B' D L' D B L F2 D B' R2 L2 D' L2 D2 R' B2 U F B2 
83. 14.48 U2 D' L U L2 U2 B' F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 D L' U' B' L D2 B D F2 U 
84. 13.87 R' B2 D R2 U2 D' R2 D' B2 F' U2 R L' F2 U2 D' F' U' D L' U2 B R' B F' 
85. 13.17 U L' R' B' L U B' L2 U' R2 D B' D' L' R D2 U F B2 U2 D2 B' R L' B2 
86. 14.34 U' F2 R' F' D' L' U2 F' R' B2 U2 R F2 D B' R2 L D F L' D2 U' B' F' D2 
87. 14.40 F2 U L2 D F2 D' L' B D U L' F2 B D' R2 L' F U D R' D L2 R' D F2 
88. 16.13 R U' L' F2 D' L' D2 B2 R U R D2 R' D2 B' D' L2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 R' B' F2 
89. 15.24 D' U' R D F' D U R B2 F L' U' F L B' R D' B' R' D2 F' D2 B' F2 L 
90. 15.31 R U2 D F B2 D' R' F2 D F2 U' D' R' U L2 D2 F' B L U' F' L D' R' L' 
91. 10.85 D2 L' R' D' R' U' D' L' F' U B2 R L2 U2 B2 R L U2 B R' U R2 B2 D B 
92. 15.70 L2 R B2 U D' F2 B' D F U2 B' D R' U' B' R2 U' R D' R2 L D2 L' B R' 
93. 13.35 U2 D' R L' U2 R B U R D R2 B L' R2 B L2 F R U2 L R2 B2 F' R U 
94. 12.48 L2 D' B' R2 L' B L2 R2 F' R2 B' F' D' U2 R D2 U L' U2 B F2 L2 F2 D R' 
95. 11.97 B U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' R F U2 R B2 D B2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' U' F2 R B2 D L' 
96. 12.74 L2 U R2 F' L' B2 U R' L' D' U' B' R F2 U2 L2 B' U F2 R' B L' B2 D' R2 
97. 11.30 B D2 R B U2 D B' U2 D B' L2 U2 D2 B2 F D U2 L D R F D B' D' L' 
98. 14.55 D L2 U D F2 R' U R F2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 F U R' B D R L2 B2 F2 
99. 14.16 R D' F2 D' F' U F2 R' L' B' L2 B' L2 U' L2 U2 B' L' B' R2 D F' R D L2 
100. 11.66 F' B2 U' F' B' U R2 D L' B D2 F U2 D2 L2 B' R' L2 B2 D L2 D2 L F R



Stetched over the course of the entire day, btw, hence my PB ao12 is in there as well.
Yay, sub-14. I think I can now say I average around 13-14 rather than just saying "really, really high 14s."

Oh, and the 8.98-second solve found in the above: http://tinyurl.com/algz2xPre2DInsp


----------



## EricReese (Sep 2, 2011)

First ao100 in months. Done on a white cube. New lingyun 2, its amazing. Better then my Elite x2. Resetting my pbs besides my single. Here are all my "fresh" pbs.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 12.69
worst time: 21.54

current avg5: 17.43 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 15.19 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 17.13 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 15.89 (σ = 1.26)

current avg100: 17.12 (σ = 1.91)
best avg100: 17.10 (σ = 1.88)

times


Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.12
1. 18.63 B2 D' U L U' B2 F D2 F' R2 U B2 R' L' B2 F2 U F2 L U2 F2 R D2 L' D' 
2. 19.20 R2 L F2 R' D2 F2 U2 L' D L2 R2 F' D' L2 R' B2 R' U2 L' D B2 F2 R' U2 L' 
3. 13.38[pll skip] R2 B2 R2 D2 U B' D U2 B' D2 L' U F' B2 L' U' L R D R2 D2 L' B' L2 D' 
4. 15.58 D' U F B' R' B2 L U' B' U2 L R2 B' F' D2 L' B2 D' R2 L F2 L' F2 B U2 
5. 15.86 B2 R2 U D F R2 B2 D' R' B2 F D' B' R B2 F2 R B' D U2 R U' B' U2 R 
6. 17.53 R F2 R' B D' R D U2 R' L F2 R2 B U2 D R' D' F2 U L F' D' F' B U2 
7. 15.43 U D' F2 D' B' F L B F2 L2 D U' R F' R' B2 D' L2 D L2 F' B2 U L F' 
8. 20.85 D2 L2 F2 D R' D' B' F' D2 B' U B' F U D2 F2 D2 B' U L2 R' F2 U2 F L' 
9. 19.04 L U2 R' U F D' U' L' U D R' F2 L2 B2 F L U2 B2 U D L2 U R2 B2 R 
10. 16.04 U' L2 D' U' F2 L F D2 L U R2 L2 F' B2 D2 U2 F' R D2 B2 R F2 B L' B' 
11. 16.88 F2 U F2 D' B2 L' R' B2 L U F L' F D B D' U' L' D L2 R' F D2 R U' 
12. 16.41 L B' U B D' F L' R U2 R F' U' D L' U2 D2 L2 D' R2 L' F2 B' R2 F' R 
13. 19.20 B' U2 D L2 F2 B2 U' L2 U2 D2 L' R F B' L' D U2 L' R D L2 F L2 R2 D' 
14. 15.90 U B' F' U B U B' R' U' B' D2 L' R2 B U F' R' L2 F L' F R B2 R' D' 
15. 21.07 F2 R2 L U' B D B F2 R' U D R' F' L2 R D U F2 U2 D' F' R2 B' D U2 
16. 14.85 F D B' F' L B2 D' B D2 L' B' F R U' L R B2 R' B2 U' R L' B2 R D' 
17. 15.88 D' B F D2 F2 U2 L' F' D2 F L2 U' D2 F2 B2 D U' L D2 B D2 L F B L2 
18. 18.56 B2 U' L D R D' F' L R D2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 B2 U' L R2 F B2 R D' U 
19. 18.68 R2 L D' F' R2 D R' B' R' F2 B' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 B' D' U2 L' U' F2 U' F' L2 
20. 16.61 R' D' F2 R' L2 F2 R2 B2 F D2 L' D U B' F2 D' F' R' U2 D F2 L2 B L' F2 
21. 16.82 L F' D B R' D2 U F2 L2 B U B D2 U F' R F B D' U L' D R2 L U' 
22. 16.23 D R L U R D2 F2 D U R' D' U' L U B' L' U2 L U F' B' L2 R2 B' F' 
23. 13.23 U' L' U' F' R F' D' F U2 R U L D B2 R2 D U2 R2 D' U2 L' B D F2 U' 
24. 17.84 L R' B D' R2 L' U2 D F2 D' U R2 U' B2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 
25. 20.64 U R U2 L' F' D2 U2 F' L R2 F' U' L2 D F R2 U2 D' F2 B2 L B U D' F2 
26. 18.29 U' B' U F' R' D B R U F' B D' B U' D2 L R' B D' U B' U2 R2 F D' 
27. 21.34 F' L2 R D2 F D' R2 U2 R2 U B F2 D F' D2 U B D' F' D' F2 B2 D' U2 L 
28. 18.23 B2 F U F D2 L' F L2 D' U F L2 D2 B R B2 U2 R L U' D' R2 U' R' U2 
29. 17.09 D2 U L' U' F2 U R' D' B R U F' D2 F L2 F' L B' L2 B2 U' B2 F D L2 
30. 15.69 F' D F L' R' U' B2 D B R2 U' D F' U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L B D' B2 D' L B2 
31. 16.62 U' D2 B R2 L' F R2 F2 U F' D' F' B' U2 D' B' U2 L2 F2 B' U2 F2 U L2 D 
32. 18.39 B R' D2 B2 L D2 L' F B' D2 B L B2 R B D' U' L2 F L' F' U2 R L' F' 
33. 20.08 B' R B L' U2 B' U' D B' U' D F2 B2 D2 L' D' F U R' L2 U2 F U' L R 
34. 12.89 L2 R2 B' R' D R2 L D' F2 L' U2 F' B' U L2 B2 D R' D2 R U L' R D2 L 
35. 17.01 U' L' R2 B' L' F2 U' L2 U' R' U B' D L2 F U D' F R2 U2 R' U2 B' D L2 
36. 19.55 U R' U2 D R2 B2 D2 F D2 B2 L' D B' R L D' B L' F D' F' L' R D' F 
37. 15.52 R F' R2 U' F B L' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B F2 L2 R2 U D2 R U2 F U 
38. 13.76 R2 B' D2 R2 B U' B2 L' R2 B2 R B F' D F2 D2 R L2 B' D2 R2 L' D' F B2 
39. 15.87 D R' B' R2 U2 D B2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L' D U2 B2 D' L' D B F' D R F D R2 
40. (21.54) F U R' L' B L' U2 D R2 F B D' F2 R' F' D L' R2 B R' F' D R2 D U2 
41. 18.42 B' R U F' U R2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 D F L2 R F2 L' B D R2 F' B' U2 L2 U' 
42. 18.66 U F2 B R' F2 R' F2 L D' B' F U' D L' D2 F U2 R' U' R L2 U F2 D F' 
43. 18.94 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U B U R2 B' D R F2 D2 F' L R U2 B' D' R' B R F' R 
44. 17.14 L' F2 U D' L R2 U F D2 B2 F U2 D2 L B2 R B' L2 F' R2 B' F2 R' L D' 
45. 16.48 B' U B' U' F L' B' R2 L2 U' F' U2 B F L2 U F' B' L D U' F2 D L' F' 
46. 16.37 U2 R F2 U L' U R' U L' F' D F2 B D' F2 L2 R' F2 R F B2 D R' F' L' 
47. 20.97 B2 R B L B2 D R2 D R U L2 R' B' L F R' D L' F2 R2 L B2 R U L2 
48. 18.29 L2 D U2 F B D U' B R U' F R2 B2 F2 L2 U' R B2 U F2 D' R U2 L2 F 
49. 17.31 F' D F' L2 U' R' B2 D' F' U2 D B U2 D' L D2 R' B' L2 F' U' L2 F U' D 
50. 14.21 D' U B2 R2 U' D' R2 L U' L2 U' R B2 R' D2 B2 U B' L U' D B' L2 R U2 
51. 17.49 R B2 U' F B' D2 L F B2 U2 B2 F' U' B U2 B' R' D2 U F2 B' D2 L R U' 
52. 15.55 F' L U2 F L2 U L B U' F2 B R F D' B2 F' R D' B U' D2 L F L B2 
53. 16.45 B2 R' L D L B R U D' B2 D B2 F' R F2 L' D L B U B' D2 L' R B 
54. 15.03[pll skip fail solve] B2 F' R2 D' L F' R' L' F2 R' L' U' D L B2 L R' B' D' B F L U' L' F' 
55. 14.36 U R2 F' R' L B' D2 U L' D' U' B' D' F2 L B U D2 F L2 B2 D' F D' F 
56. 15.39 U2 F' R' D2 F' U F2 D' L' R2 F' L' F' L2 U' B L' U2 L' F L2 D2 L2 D U 
57. 18.49 L' F B R B D2 R2 F' D' R U' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 B' D2 L2 U' R2 D F' U' 
58. 15.82[pll skip <_<] D' B2 L B' L2 U' D F L F D' U2 L2 U' B' R2 L B2 D' U' R' L D2 U R' 
59. 13.03 F B2 L D2 U R2 B2 U2 F' B2 R' D2 U' B2 L U L B2 L D2 B R F2 L R' 
60. 21.19 R2 U' B L' F2 L2 F' U R2 B2 D F2 B' D2 B2 D R U' L' U' D2 R L U R' 
61. 16.09 D2 B' D B D' L2 U' R2 B F' R B U2 B2 L2 F' R L' D F' R B2 R' B F' 
62. 18.23 F2 D B R2 L' U2 R' B' F' R2 L2 U' B F' L2 F L B2 F' U' R2 D F B2 R 
63. 16.58 L' D2 B' D' F2 L2 R B F' D' F2 L' D' F2 R2 U' D' B2 R' U B' L2 B F2 L2 
64. 17.64 R2 L' D R F' L2 B R' B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 U' F L2 B' L B2 U' F 
65. 17.84 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R F' D2 B' U' B2 F' R2 B' U B U' L2 B U D2 R F2 L' D' 
66. 15.51 B R2 F2 U2 B' U' R L' U2 B2 F' R' F' B R L2 U2 R F2 R' L U R' U F2 
67. 19.27 B' R B F L' B2 U2 L B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F U B' R2 D F' D' B2 
68. 16.93 R2 D F' L' F L' B2 F D B R2 F' D2 B2 R' B D2 L U F2 R D B D2 U' 
69. 17.71 F' D2 B U' R' D2 U F2 L' B R' D2 L' F2 R D' B2 D2 L2 R' D' L' U F2 R2 
70. 16.26 F B2 L F' B' U2 L' F' B D2 B' U D2 R2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' U 
71. 18.16 L F' L' R2 B R B D B' F2 D2 F' B2 U' R D U' F' D' F' D2 L D' B2 D2 
72. 18.30 F2 R' D R' D U R' U2 B L' U D2 R2 L F' U' B U' L' U B R U2 F L2 
73. 17.42 F D2 L2 U B2 F U' D' R D2 U2 F U2 D L F' B' L' D U R D2 L2 F' U 
74. 14.92 F B L2 U' R' B2 L' F U F R2 F U F L2 F U F2 L F' U D2 R2 B' U 
75. 16.97 U F' R' D' U F2 U2 B' F' L' F2 R F2 D' U F B R D L2 F2 R2 B' U' D' 
76. 16.71 R' U' R D' U' B' U L R2 D' L2 B D2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' F' U' B' R B' R2 D' 
77. 17.13 L' U2 L' R U D R D2 U L' D2 F2 U' B2 F' D R2 D' B' L' B' F2 R2 B2 D' 
78. 18.24 R2 B2 U L U2 F' B' D' U R' B' U2 F U D' B' R2 L D2 F' L' U L D B' 
79. 15.99 R F2 L2 R B' F2 L D2 F' R2 U R2 F2 L' R2 D2 U L R' D R D' B2 R F2 
80. 17.93 F2 D' B L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F U D2 B' L' U R' L2 F' D2 U' L' D2 L' U' D2 R 
81. 18.57 B L D2 R D2 B L' B' D' F R U2 B2 D' U2 L2 D R' F2 L' F' B2 R2 B2 L 
82. 14.37 D' F' B' U R' B2 U B R2 B2 L' B R2 F' U' L' U2 B U' R2 L' F D2 U' F' 
83. 18.38 F' B U F L2 U2 R L2 U R D' B' R F2 D U2 R2 D2 L' D' F2 R F D' L2 
84. 16.47 F2 U B F2 R2 L' D' L' U2 B' F' L2 D2 F' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' B L2 B2 D' F' 
85. 18.85 R2 D R F B D L2 D2 F2 B U B2 L2 F2 B' L' U' F B2 L2 B2 F' L2 B D 
86. 14.23 B' F R2 B' F' L2 D B2 L D F' B2 R F' L' B2 L D' R2 L D U' B D' B2 
87. 15.94 D B2 L' F' R D' L D' R' B' F D2 B2 F R' D2 R D R U B F2 U B R' 
88. 15.56 L F2 B L2 B2 D' F' U2 F B2 R L D B U F' U L R' D U B D U' L' 
89. 16.20 R' D' U' F2 U R L2 U' R' U2 B U F' D F' U R L F R2 D B U' F R' 
90. 15.52 B' F' U B2 F2 U' L' F L' D2 L2 D U L2 R F2 L2 F R' U B2 D U2 R U 
91. 20.19 L D2 F' D R L B' R2 U' D2 F' R L F U' F2 B D2 U2 F' R B' D2 F2 D2 
92. (12.69) R2 F2 B2 U' L2 B D' B' R' F D' R2 U' L B2 D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 R' B U R2 
93. 19.20 L' F R2 D2 U F B2 U2 L' B' R D2 B' R D' B' D2 R2 U D' L B L2 R D2 
94. 18.02 U' D' B2 L' R2 U2 R L' F2 B U2 D L D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F D B2 D' 
95. 15.29 U L2 F' U' L' R F' B2 U F D U' B R D2 L F2 L2 B F2 L2 R2 D' R L' 
96. 16.85 F' B' L' U F B L U' L F' D' R' F2 L' B2 L U D2 R D L2 R B2 R B' 
97. 17.47 U' R2 U L2 F U' F' U' D' R F2 B2 L' R' D' U2 B2 R' D' R2 U2 D2 L U B' 
98. 14.61 U L F2 R2 U F' B' L' D2 L2 U' R2 D R F' U F2 L' D2 B2 R D U2 F B' 
99. 17.98 D2 B2 U2 D' R U2 R2 B2 U' B' D2 U' R2 B F R D' L' U L' R' D' R B' R2 
100. 20.52 B2 U' D2 B U2 R' L' D2 F R D' R F L U F' R B' L2 U F2 B L' U L'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 2, 2011)

9/21 PLLS sub1. Got my zperm from 1.00 to .96 after 3 attempts on the Lingyun2. It's a fast cube.

I should retime most of these. Some of these are getting old. 

*A clockwise-.84//10.71tps
A-.93//
E-.81//19.(75?)tps*
F-1.44//
G front-1.41//
G FR- 1.18//10.16TPS
G RB-1.36//
G back- 1.40//
*H-.88//
J fast- .93//15.05tps*
J-1.08//
N fast-1.97//
N slow-(RUL needa switch) 1.84//
R(b)-1.52//
R(a)-1.19//
*T-0.88//
U counterclockwise- .84//
U-.93 ///*
V-1.46//
Y-1.18//14.40tps
*Z-.96//*


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 2, 2011)

5x5

1:35.96, (1:46.74), 1:36.06, (1:31.23), 1:38.22, 1:34.43, 1:36.40, 1:35.41, 1:31.57, 1:45.45, 1:37.03, 1:42.21 = 1:37.27 avg12

This is the most _consistently_ good average I have ever done. The best average of 5 in this is 1:35, and yet the avg12 is still less than a second away from my PB avg12 that contained a sub-1:30 average of 5.


----------



## Julian (Sep 2, 2011)

25.28 NL OH


Spoiler



F U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' F U' R2 D2 L U' D2 L D' R F' D2 L' U2 B' R L'

y (U' D') R' D'
z U' R' U
z' R' U R
U z U R2 U' R U R' U'
z' U' R U R'
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> N fast-1.97//
> N slow-(RUL needa switch) 1.84//


 
Why is "fast" slower than the "slow" one that you apparently need to change?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 2, 2011)

I can finally sub-1 sune consistently. Lol.
13.40 average of 12, which is pretty good for me.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 2, 2011)

2:17.02 5x5 single PB. Handscramble, not on video. 3x3 stage was very easy.


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2011)

5:02 6x6, 2nd solve after buying one. Take off about 1:30 total for fixing misalignments -.-


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

Escher said:


> 5:02 6x6, 2nd solve after buying one. Take off about 1:30 total for fixing misalignments -.-


 
did you do the mod or something or is it a brand new v cube (ignore me if it's a yj or something else)


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 2, 2011)

pb avg 5: 20.27 
and 12: 20.57


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 2, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Roux on sim. I'm going to have a sub20 average yet. Does anybody consistently average sub20 on a sim with Roux that we know of?


 
yep


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 2, 2011)

(2:23.58), 2:28.88, 2:45.88, (2:51.59), 2:31.02 = 2:35.26 5x5 PB average of 5.


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> did you do the mod or something or is it a brand new v cube (ignore me if it's a yj or something else)


 
Bought it off Meusli, its a V-6, it needs serious breaking in and I think the clicking mod is *mostly* done, not pin mod or piece gluing or anything like that.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

Escher said:


> Bought it off Meusli, its a V-6, it needs serious breaking in and I think the clicking mod is *mostly* done, not pin mod or piece gluing or anything like that.


 
And you still manage to almost get sub 5?!?!!??! pro-ness!!!!


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> And you still manage to almost get sub 5?!?!!??! pro-ness!!!!


 
Thx :3

7.73, 7.72, 9.03, 7.81, (10.91), 7.98, 8.27, 7.92, 9.07, 7.50, (6.99), 7.94 = 8.10
FHEFOIHESFIOESFIONEI

so many sub 8s... 7.50 was PLL skip.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 2, 2011)

Escher said:


> Thx :3
> 
> 7.73, 7.72, 9.03, 7.81, (10.91), 7.98, 8.27, 7.92, 9.07, 7.50, (6.99), 7.94 = 8.10
> FHEFOIHESFIOESFIONEI
> ...


 
Damn. When I saw your post I was sooo sure it was going to be sub 8 Ao12.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 2, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Done on a white cube. New lingyun 2, its amazing. Better then my Elite x2.


 
Really? Cool, I ordered a LingYun 2 like three days ago! Did you need to lube it?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

ummmmm 5.72?!?!?!?!?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR SKIPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!! 

ON VID GONNA POST IT SOON AFTER POSTING ON MY CHANNEL!!!!!!!!!!

L2 B' D2 L2 D2 U' L F' D F' L2 R F D' U L D U' B' R2 U' F' D U2 B' BLUE CROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 2, 2011)

W00000000000000000000000T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My first sub 20 solve EVER!   

19.01

U' B2 U L' U2 L' R' U2 B D' U2 R' B' F R' F' D' F' U2 D' B2 F R2 D2 R2


----------



## Julian (Sep 2, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> ummmmm 5.72?!?!?!?!?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR SKIPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!
> 
> ON VID GONNA POST IT SOON AFTER POSTING ON MY CHANNEL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> L2 B' D2 L2 D2 U' L F' D F' L2 R F D' U L D U' B' R2 U' F' D U2 B' BLUE CROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Postpostpost


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

Julian said:


> Postpostpost


 
GONNA POST CONSTRUCTION NOW I GUESS.... FOR YOU LMAO 

INSPECTION: START GREEN: U AND YELLOW: F
CROSS: D' L U' L F' y U' R' F R D2
F2L(1): L' U' L y R' U R
F2L(2): L U' L2 U' L 
F2L(3): U2 y' L' U L
F2L(4): y R U' R'
AUF: U2

29 MOVES/ 5.72= 5.07 TPS


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

So it's just that it's a very long cross leading into a LL skip lol
And by the way I found nothing odd about that scramble before you posted that, it was a normal solve for me

Also, at the end of that cross you could've made it an X-cross (but it probably wouldn't be LL skip)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> So it's just that it's a very long cross leading into a LL skip lol
> And by the way I found nothing odd about that scramble before you posted that, it was a normal solve for me


 
Well I guess I get lucky a lot!!

already like 5 sub 8 and I average 12-13ish


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

And also the reconstruction doesn't work  I commented before I tried it


----------



## Julian (Sep 2, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> GONNA POST CONSTRUCTION NOW I GUESS.... FOR YOU LMAO
> 
> INSPECTION: START GREEN: U AND YELLOW: F
> CROSS: D' L U' L F' y U' R' F R D2
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

thx


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I believed it but I knew you typed it wrong somewhere lol


----------



## y235 (Sep 2, 2011)

found this link on the wiki: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/qqTimer/qqTimer.htm
and i got to the the pyraminx sim. after i played around a bit i got this:
best single: 13.49
best avg5: 18.xx

Edit:
Average of 5: 17.89
1. 19.14 L' U' B' R' B R' L B' b' u'
2. 17.05 R U' R U' B' L B' l
3. (24.77) U B' U B' U' B r' b' u
4. 17.49 U R B' R' L' B R' L' l r u
5. (12.75) B' L' U B U R B' r u'


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 2, 2011)

7.77 PLL Skip wat wat.

EDIT:
L' D R B2 D2 F' R' F' U2 F' U L U F2 B R2 U B D' B U D2 R2 D2 R White (Cross) Top, Green Front

Can't reconstruct o.o Easy solve.
_Lucky_ solve :3.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 2, 2011)

@Ben
Do you record all of your 3x3 practice?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 2, 2011)

Average of 5: 10.76 (σ = 0.24)


Spoiler



1. 10.43 B2 U' B2 U' D' F' U' L' D B F2 D' R2 L F L' F' U2 B' L2 D L2 F' D B 
2. 10.95 F L D2 L R U2 B' D2 R' D' R' L2 D F' U' F2 R' D' B U' D' B D' R2 F 
3. (10.34) D' U L2 U2 D2 B R2 U L2 R B2 R' D' U' R D' U2 R' U F2 L2 F' B' R B' 
4. (15.46) R' U L2 B2 F2 R' D F2 U D' B2 F' U2 L' U2 B U D2 F' U' D2 B2 L' R2 U 
5. 10.92 L' D2 U L R2 F' U2 L U' R2 F L F2 R D U R2 B F2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D'



Wow, that was amazing for me.

Edit: Also: I beat my ao12 and ao100!  (The ao5 and ao12 are inside the ao100, btw)
Average of 12: 12.32 (σ = 1.27)


Spoiler



1. 13.79 D2 B' F U' L' R2 U L' F D F' D R' U2 F' B' R2 F2 B' D U2 F2 R' U2 L' 
2. 10.43 B2 U' B2 U' D' F' U' L' D B F2 D' R2 L F L' F' U2 B' L2 D L2 F' D B 
3. 10.95 F L D2 L R U2 B' D2 R' D' R' L2 D F' U' F2 R' D' B U' D' B D' R2 F 
4. (10.34) D' U L2 U2 D2 B R2 U L2 R B2 R' D' U' R D' U2 R' U F2 L2 F' B' R B' 
5. (15.46) R' U L2 B2 F2 R' D F2 U D' B2 F' U2 L' U2 B U D2 F' U' D2 B2 L' R2 U 
6. 10.92 L' D2 U L R2 F' U2 L U' R2 F L F2 R D U R2 B F2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D' 
7. 11.54 R L' B D2 F' L' U2 D R2 D' F' B2 U' D2 L2 R D2 U B2 U' D' B2 D R2 B2 
8. 13.39 R2 L' B U R' F U2 D F' B L2 B2 F D' R2 D2 U L U' R' U2 F2 U F D' 
9. 13.26 U B' L' D2 F2 B2 R' L2 D R' D' U' R' B U F' L F2 D' U' L' F B' L2 D2 
10. 14.15 F2 U D' B D' U' R L' B2 R2 D B2 D2 R' L' B2 R B F' D' R' F R U L 
11. 12.86 F2 D' L F2 L D' F' B D' U L2 D B L B2 U' L' R' D2 F' L2 U B F R 
12. 11.91 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F U' R L D' L D' F' D F' D2 R2 D F' D L' U2 D R2 L



Average of 100: 13.02 (σ = 1.52)


Spoiler



1. 12.63 L2 B U2 R' D L F D2 L U2 L' D2 U L2 F L2 U D B L' U R' B' F2 L2 
2. 11.17 D2 L' R D' U' L' D2 F U2 R2 U' D' F U2 B2 R' L B' D' R' D F' L B' R 
3. 12.98 D' F2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 B' L' R U2 R' B' L2 D' B2 U R' B' D2 L' B2 F U2 F2 
4. 12.87 U' F2 R U D2 F' D' U' L U2 B R U2 L' U R F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 D' U2 
5. 10.69 F2 R' B U D' L2 U2 D2 F R U2 D' F' D2 F' U' B' U2 R B2 U2 L2 R2 F R' 
6. 11.99 R D2 U' F B2 L U2 F2 U2 D L' F U B2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 D' B2 U' 
7. 14.43 R F' L F' L B D2 U' L F' B L' R B' D B' R D F D2 U R2 F' B L2 
8. 14.79 F R U D2 F' D F R2 B' R2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F' R' U' D B' R2 U' R D L 
9. 11.58 L' F U D F2 L F D F' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L D F U B' R2 U2 D F2 
10. 13.49 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D L' D2 B2 D' U R2 L2 F D U' F' D2 U2 B F U' B U2 F 
11. 13.90 R' F' L' U2 B' R' B2 F R2 L U' B' F2 U' L2 U2 L' R B R2 U' R2 D F R 
12. (17.57) B R2 D F' D F' U2 R2 D' R U2 D' B2 F D2 U2 F' D2 L' U' F2 U2 L U2 F 
13. 12.67 D' R' F B D F' D U' B' R U2 F' B2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' F R2 D2 B' D' F' 
14. 13.36 U2 F B D2 L' F D L U' D2 L' R' D U F D' B2 F R D' L2 F2 R2 F D 
15. 14.47 F B U F D' F2 R B' F U' R2 B' F U L U' R2 L' F' R B2 D L2 U' F' 
16. 11.49 R' B' R' D2 L F2 D R2 F' R D2 L2 R B' F2 U2 L2 R B' F2 D' L R2 D B' 
17. 11.99 R B' R2 U' B' U L U' F R' B F' R' U F2 D' U' B2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 L2 
18. 12.21 F U2 D2 R F L' F' R2 L B L F' D' F' D' F2 B2 R' B D' U' L D R' D2 
19. (8.85) F R2 F B D2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 L R' U2 L B2 F' L F' D2 L' R F 
20. 12.35 U2 B' R2 B2 U F R U' B R' F U F R' U' L' R U2 F2 R L' U R2 F L 
21. 13.75 L2 U R L2 U B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L' F B' R2 B F R' U2 L2 R U2 F' B' L' D2 
22. 12.75 D L2 R2 U2 L' F' L' R' U D B2 U' D2 B2 R2 U F D' L' F' D' R' B2 F' D' 
23. 13.76 B2 D' U2 R2 L2 D2 F' B2 R' L' B D B F' L2 B D2 F' R B D2 B' F2 U L2 
24. 15.79 D B' R L' B R' B2 L2 B L2 F2 U D' B2 R2 U' R2 D R' B' L2 F2 U' F' D2 
25. 12.90 U B2 L R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 R' B' L' U L F' D' B2 F R D2 L' B U B F2 
26. 15.74 F R' L' B2 U' R D U2 R' F D2 R L' F2 B D2 U' R' U L U B' U L' D2 
27. 14.45 B U2 D2 B' L B2 D' F2 B' D2 B' L2 D F U2 R B' L' U2 B L2 B2 U' L' U' 
28. 13.79 D2 B' F U' L' R2 U L' F D F' D R' U2 F' B' R2 F2 B' D U2 F2 R' U2 L' 
29. 10.43 B2 U' B2 U' D' F' U' L' D B F2 D' R2 L F L' F' U2 B' L2 D L2 F' D B 
30. 10.95 F L D2 L R U2 B' D2 R' D' R' L2 D F' U' F2 R' D' B U' D' B D' R2 F 
31. 10.34 D' U L2 U2 D2 B R2 U L2 R B2 R' D' U' R D' U2 R' U F2 L2 F' B' R B' 
32. 15.46 R' U L2 B2 F2 R' D F2 U D' B2 F' U2 L' U2 B U D2 F' U' D2 B2 L' R2 U 
33. 10.92 L' D2 U L R2 F' U2 L U' R2 F L F2 R D U R2 B F2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D' 
34. 11.54 R L' B D2 F' L' U2 D R2 D' F' B2 U' D2 L2 R D2 U B2 U' D' B2 D R2 B2 
35. 13.39 R2 L' B U R' F U2 D F' B L2 B2 F D' R2 D2 U L U' R' U2 F2 U F D' 
36. 13.26 U B' L' D2 F2 B2 R' L2 D R' D' U' R' B U F' L F2 D' U' L' F B' L2 D2 
37. 14.15 F2 U D' B D' U' R L' B2 R2 D B2 D2 R' L' B2 R B F' D' R' F R U L 
38. 12.86 F2 D' L F2 L D' F' B D' U L2 D B L B2 U' L' R' D2 F' L2 U B F R 
39. 11.91 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F U' R L D' L D' F' D F' D2 R2 D F' D L' U2 D R2 L 
40. 15.30 L F R F' B2 U2 B2 D U F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R L B U' D2 L R2 U F' U 
41. 13.74 R2 B' F2 U' R D' L' B2 D2 B2 R' D' U R D2 U B2 F' D F B2 R' F B' D2 
42. 12.54 L' B' U2 L' U R' L F2 U2 L2 R2 B' F D L2 F' U2 B F L' D' U B' F' D' 
43. 15.60 R' U' D2 F2 U D F2 B2 D B L D2 F' B R F D L' F' L2 B' R F U R' 
44. 12.20 R' D' L2 D2 B2 R' L2 B2 D B R2 B2 U2 B D B R L2 U B2 R B D R L2 
45. 13.71 F B U B L2 B L2 B' U' R B' D2 L U2 R2 U' B U' B' U R2 U2 F2 D' L2 
46. 14.11 L' B R' D B L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 D2 B' U' D2 B F' U D F U B D2 
47. 13.11 R F' U L' D2 B' D' U F' D2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 D' F D L' B' F R2 L U' R 
48. 14.11 L' R' F B2 U F2 B' R2 U' L R2 F2 B D2 U2 B D' U L' B2 F2 U F B' D2 
49. 13.35 U2 F U' B2 L' D R2 F2 L R' D U R' D' F B2 D2 R2 D' F D' B' R' U L2 
50. 10.31 D F' L2 F2 R2 B L R' D' L R2 F' B2 R' B2 U2 B' L' F U' R L2 U' R2 D2 
51. 15.67 R' D2 B L' B L U2 F2 U' L R F D L F' R2 D' L' D' R' F2 D2 R D2 U 
52. 11.60 R2 U R B' F R B2 U2 R2 L' F2 B' R' B' F2 L R U2 B L' F2 L D' U2 B' 
53. 13.08 U2 D' F2 D2 R2 L F D B2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D' B R' B' D F D2 U' R' B' F2 
54. 13.95 D F2 L2 U' L D' B R' U' F R2 B F' U B2 D L2 D F2 L2 B' R' D' F' U2 
55. 12.50 D F' B' L2 B2 L' D2 B L2 R B' U F' B D F2 D' B D U' F' B D' U' L 
56. 12.74 L' B2 U2 R' D2 L' U R' F' D' U2 F' L2 R D' L D R2 B D' L' D2 L2 U F' 
57. 15.82 L B U' F U D' B' F L B' R2 B F' D F' D' F2 R2 D R' F L' D2 B L' 
58. 10.96 D' U F2 B U' D R L' U B2 F' L F R' D' F2 B' U' D2 F R L U2 L2 B 
59. 13.59 R D' U2 R U L' F U' L F B L2 R2 U' L D' L D2 B2 R U2 R' U' B' D' 
60. 12.40 R L D2 R D' U R U2 R' B2 D U B D U' B' D L F U2 B' U F' R2 B' 
61. 13.44 F2 L R2 D' R2 U' B' L U' B D B' D' U' L' U2 F2 L' D2 U B' D R2 F B' 
62. 12.52 F' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 D L2 D2 F2 B' L R2 F D2 U2 R2 B L' D2 U' L2 U2 
63. 15.92 F U2 R2 D' U2 R U2 L B2 L2 U' R D' U B U2 D' L2 B2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L' D' 
64. 11.82 U' R D F B U L' D' F' D' F' D R U2 B2 L D' U' F R2 F2 D R2 B F 
65. 14.38 F' B' R' D' F' B R' F2 D' R D2 U B D2 R2 U R2 D2 F' B2 U' F2 R' U B' 
66. 11.47 B' L D B' R' F U' L2 R' U' D B' F R' D U2 R2 B' R D U L2 F D2 F2 
67. 12.07 L2 U F' B U R' D U2 B' D2 F' U' F' D U L' B2 U R2 F B L2 U' L U' 
68. 15.95 U2 L' B R L F' R2 B' L2 D' R' U' B2 L D F R2 L2 D L U F' B2 D' B' 
69. 13.94 F2 B2 D2 R2 U F' D2 B D L2 D2 B' R' L F D' B' F R2 D L' U' F D2 U2 
70. 16.44 D L2 D' B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 F' R' U2 L' U F2 D R' D' L U' F2 B' R2 U' 
71. 11.72 L' F' U B2 L' U' D' L2 B' F' D R2 L' B U2 B' D B R2 B F' L2 R B F 
72. 16.02 U' D' F' U2 D2 F2 D2 F B2 L' B2 F R' F2 D' B2 F' D2 L2 B D' R' D' B2 R' 
73. 10.49 U F' B L R U' R D R D' U L' D2 U2 R' B2 D F2 B2 L2 R' U2 D' R2 L' 
74. 11.79 B2 L2 B' L' R B' U D2 F' B2 U R F' D R U' F2 D' F D B' R2 B' U L' 
75. 11.65 F U2 B D' U B D' L F2 B2 R' U2 B F2 L' B2 F2 U2 B D2 B D' L2 R2 F' 
76. 11.52 L U' D' F L2 B' R L D' F2 L2 R U2 F B' U L' F2 B2 L B R' U' F' B2 
77. 10.49 R' D2 L2 U' F' B2 D2 B' F U B' R2 U' R' D F L2 F2 B2 D L' B' F2 D2 U 
78. 13.04 F' B2 L2 F' U' F2 D2 F2 L F L U B' D' B2 U R2 U' B' F2 U' L' D2 B' L 
79. 13.15 L R2 F' U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 B U2 R2 F2 L' F2 D F 
80. 13.84 D2 B U B' L2 F2 B2 D R2 F B2 D R' B' R2 F U B R2 F' D2 L2 U F2 R' 
81. 14.23 U' F U D R2 B' L U' R F2 D2 B U' L2 B F D U L2 D' F' L' F U2 F2 
82. 11.81 B2 F D2 L2 F L2 F D R B D' B2 L D' B' U' L R' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D' 
83. 13.44 B' U2 R2 U' B' R2 U2 L2 F2 B' R B U L' B F' D' F' B' L2 R B' D' L2 U' 
84. 14.74 D L2 R2 U2 F' L' B' F' U L2 F2 U2 F2 R L2 F2 R2 L D2 L' R' U2 B' U L2 
85. 13.22 U' F D' L2 F2 L U' F2 U2 D' F R L' D' U2 R2 D2 B U R2 F' R D2 R2 B 
86. 12.98 F' B2 R' L' D' R' L2 D F' U B L R U' F B D2 F2 L' B' U R F' U' B2 
87. 15.12 L D F U2 D2 R2 B L' D' U2 F' U R2 F2 R' D' R U B2 F' U' D2 F' L' B2 
88. 11.06 B R2 D' R F' D' U' R' F2 L' U2 D B D2 R F B U R2 L F2 B2 L U' B' 
89. 10.58 B D L2 R U2 R2 U2 D R' D2 F L U B F2 R U D L2 B' F' U L' B' L2 
90. 14.03 D' U' F2 U2 L' U D' B2 F R2 L2 B D' B' F' R F' D U F' L U L' U F' 
91. 14.56 R D2 F L2 D L B F U' L' R U2 F B R B2 U' R2 B D2 F2 D' B' U L2 
92. 12.99 D L B' D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 R' D' F R' B2 D2 R2 L' D B R' 
93. 13.25 F R2 L' U2 R2 D' R' U' F' D' B L F L B L2 D R' B2 R D F2 L' U' B 
94. 12.00 D2 B' U' D' F' R' F' R' D L U' F2 R' F' R' F' D2 F U' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 R' 
95. 10.80 D' R U' B' D2 L R' D F' D L' U D R2 F L2 B U' L' R' U L' R D2 R' 
96. 12.16 U' D F D' L B2 R' D' F' D2 U' L' B2 L2 U L' R F2 R U' B' U2 R B' F' 
97. 13.60 F L U F2 D' F2 L D' L2 U2 R' B2 F U2 B F D U B F R' B F2 R2 D' 
98. 13.12 F2 B2 R D' U' R2 B R F D' R D R U2 B R' F L' D R' L2 F' D' B' R2 
99. 10.53 U D2 L2 F R F2 L2 U' D' B2 U B F' U D2 L' B U' R' F L2 B2 F2 L2 U 
100. 12.69 D' L2 D L' B' U' D R2 U2 D L U2 L F2 R B' L D' U' F2 U R U' F2 B


----------



## APdRF (Sep 2, 2011)

IamWEB, it's possible that your solve was like:

Cross: x2 R U' B L' F' L'
1st pair: L' U' L
2nd pair: U2 L U L'
3rd pair: U' R U2 R2' U' R
4th pair: U F' U F U2 R U R'
OLL: U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: U'

If it's, 37 moves/ 7.77 seconds= 4.762 TPS


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think that's it .
Nice though, did you speedsolve the scramble at all? If so, your time?


----------



## Julian (Sep 3, 2011)

Average of 12: 14.28
1. 12.77 L2 B2 L' B' R2 D' R' D' F L B2 U2 L U2 L2 F' D2 R2 L' D F B D R F2 
2. 13.78 U2 F B U' R' U2 B2 R' L' B2 F2 R B' U F' L D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 B R F 
3. 17.36 R' D' B L2 R' U2 F2 R2 L' B2 F U' B' D2 U' B' R L' D2 U2 B D2 L2 F L 
4. 13.75 B U2 F L F2 R2 L D' R F' D L' B2 D' R2 F B2 R' D2 F B' R' D' L R' 
5. (17.72) D L U D' R2 D B2 D U B' L F R' F U2 D' F U' R2 B2 U' D' R D' B' 
6. 12.93 R L2 U2 B2 D U' B U' D R' D F D B' U' B' R' U2 F2 U' L' D2 B D2 L2 
7. 16.96 U L2 R2 U' D2 R' B D' F B R' L2 D2 U' L' R' D' L R' B' U F U2 R D2 
8. 14.02 U' L' D' B2 L' B F2 U2 D L B' L R2 U R2 D2 R' L2 D U L2 R F B' D' 
9. (12.47) R' D2 F' L R2 F D2 U' R2 U' L D U2 F' B D2 U L' U L' F' R U' R' F' 
10. 12.68 B' U D' B L R F' B2 U2 R D U' B2 D2 U F' B R' U' D' R U F' L2 R 
11. 14.97 L' U2 R D' L' B R' L' D2 U2 F U' L' B F D2 F D R F2 D' B2 L2 R' F2 
12. 13.55 L' R' U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U' R F' U' F2 U2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F' B D2 L2 U' B2


6-10 are 13.21 Ao5.


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 3, 2011)

First Ao100 in a few months, and first using godly guhong. Previous PB was 18.75.

Average of 100: 16.73


Spoiler



1. 15.47 R F' L' U F D2 U2 L2 R2 B D' B2 F' U' B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' B R' L' B2 L2
2. 15.88 L2 D' L2 B2 F D U B' D2 F2 R' B D F R2 L2 U' L F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' F'
3. 17.10 U' D2 L' U2 R2 B D2 B D' U' R' B F2 U L2 D' U' R' B2 R U F2 R' B F
4. 15.52 B' F' D' R D L B' L2 B' D' U' L' D' L D R' U' F L' F D' R2 U2 F2 U2
5. 18.54 F' U' B' D2 R2 F B2 R U2 D L F2 D B L' D U2 L2 D2 U2 B L' D' U2 L
6. 17.58 B2 R L' U B2 D B U D2 L U2 B2 D L D' F2 D' U2 L2 R' B U' L F2 U
7. 17.56 U F' L B2 U D2 R2 L D F' R B2 F U2 R L2 F' R F R2 D F D2 F2 R
8. 17.28 R' F L D' B' R' D' B' R2 U D R2 F' D2 L' D' F U2 D2 L2 D2 L' B' L' R'
9. 15.95 D L' R2 F' B' R' D2 R U L' U' R' D2 F' B' L' D B D' L R' B D2 R2 L
10. 15.31 D F2 R D F R F' D2 R2 D R U' D2 L2 B F' R' U R2 L F' L B' L2 D
11. (25.45) U2 B U' R' B F' U F' R' F' L' D2 F2 L' B2 R' D R' L' D' F B2 U' L' R
12. (12.04) F2 D B2 R' L' U2 L U D2 R D' L2 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 B R' D' L2 R' F' D2 R'
13. 18.20 B2 L2 B U' R B2 F' L' R2 F2 R B F D' U2 B R2 B2 L U' B2 F2 R2 U D
14. 19.97 R2 L2 F2 R' B R L U R B2 F' L2 U2 R F2 R' L U R F' L2 F U' R' B2
15. 13.70 R' B R' B R' B' L2 D U2 L' R2 D' F' U D B' U2 B2 D' F D2 L2 F2 B' R'
16. 19.59 B2 F U R B2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 D2 R2 U' L' U L' R2 F D2 U F D' U2 B' F'
17. 17.33 D2 U' R' F' B2 U' R B F U L2 D' L2 F L' U2 D2 F R' F2 U R2 D U L
18. 14.96 D2 F' U L' R D R2 L B2 D F L' R F' L D R' D' B2 D2 B R' L F2 R'
19. 17.14 R F' D2 F2 U R2 L' D L R U' L B D B' U' B' D2 U L2 R' B L2 U D
20. 14.68 R D2 L' B' U' D' B2 U2 D' B2 F U' F R2 F D U' B F2 L' U2 L U D2 L
21. 21.57 B U' L' R' F B R' F' U' F B' D B D2 F U F B2 L R2 U R2 U' F' R
22. 16.78 B L U' D' F' U R2 B' R2 B R B F D2 B2 F D U F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L' U
23. 19.84 L U' B U' R D' F' U L U2 D L' F' R' F L2 U' D L F L2 D U L F2
24. 22.82 L' B U2 B' F2 U' L' F' B L R F' B U2 R' L F2 R' B2 F R2 D' B' D B'
25. 18.18 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U D2 F2 R' D' R' D B R D' U2 L' F' L' R2 D2 U2
26. 13.12 B F' L U' F2 L' R' U2 D2 L2 D R2 L' D' F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 B D2 F2 L D2
27. 15.89 U2 L' U2 R2 L2 F D2 L B U2 L F' B2 D B2 L2 D' B' L F' L2 R F' L' B2
28. 18.49 L2 B2 R2 L2 U D' R D2 B' L' F2 R D2 F' D' F' R2 B R L2 U2 B2 R2 B' R
29. 16.05 F2 D L U2 F2 B' U R2 F' L2 R2 D' B' L D' U' L' D U2 R L' F' B2 D' B2
30. 15.73 U B2 U2 R' B D R' F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 B' D2 F2 U R L U2 F' D2 U2 L U2
31. 14.59 B' L R2 U' R2 D2 F L' F D' R2 U L2 D' L2 U' L' U' F2 L2 U2 L R' U' B'
32. 15.31 F2 B D' R' B' R' B L2 B L2 F D' F2 D' B R U L' F L' F B L' D2 U'
33. 14.60 L' U R2 F' R D' B F2 L2 F L U2 D' R' F2 B2 D F' D L F L' F L U'
34. 16.91 R' L2 B2 R B F R B D' L B2 R F B' D F2 D B U B F R2 D R B2
35. 17.28 R' F2 D' F2 R D' U2 F' L2 U2 D' B' D F' B D2 L2 U R B2 R F' D' L' F
36. 15.40 L U F2 D L2 B' R U L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' D R' F' R2 U' D F' D F2 U F2
37. 18.21 L D U2 F D2 R U' L2 U L R' B2 F' U2 D L R' B' L B2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2
38. 16.35 B' D U2 B' L U F2 R2 B2 D B' L D B U' R U' D R' F' B2 R2 L U L2
39. 13.11 L F B D2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 L R2 U2 F U' D2 B F' U2 F D2 L R U R U
40. 17.27 D2 U2 B2 L D2 L R2 U' B' U R B' R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D U2 F' R2 F' L' U2
41. 16.34 D B L' D2 U' F R2 U' B' U R L' F' R' U2 L D' R2 L F2 U2 D2 L R2 B
42. 12.12 D2 L2 R2 B L U R' L' B R' B' L R2 F' D' U' R F D B2 D2 U' L D2 R2
43. 15.22 F2 U R' F U2 B2 R2 F L' F2 U B2 L' R U2 D L2 B' D2 L2 U B2 R' D F'
44. 14.98 F' U' F2 L R' F' R F2 U' B' U' D2 R D B U' L F2 B2 L D2 U L' F2 B2
45. 15.62 D' U F' D' L B' F R U2 F2 L R2 D U' R2 U2 L' B' L B2 L2 R D' L2 U
46. 17.96 U F2 R' L D2 R D' F L' B U2 R' B2 U' R2 F' R2 B2 R L2 F' R' B F U2
47. 16.05 L2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 D2 B L B' R U D2 F2 R' D U2 L' B2 L' D U' L2 F U
48. 18.05 D' F2 U' D' F2 B' R U2 L F2 B2 L2 R B2 F' L' B' F R2 D R' B F' L2 D'
49. 21.16 B' U R2 U D2 F2 L' R' D R2 F' B R' B2 U2 R U D' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B
50. 17.68 B D2 U2 R' F D L2 D L' U' D' L' R D' B2 R2 L F2 U L' U' B2 F U' R
51. 14.96 U2 R2 L2 U R' U2 D' B2 U2 D2 R2 L D2 U F R2 L2 D F' D' B' D' L' D2 U'
52. 15.43 B2 U2 F2 U2 B R' L2 B2 L B' U D2 R2 D' U' R' U F2 R B' L2 B2 L F2 B
53. 14.20 B2 F2 D' R' D2 U2 R' L D B D' L2 U' R' F U R2 U2 L F U2 R U' L2 R2
54. 15.66 B' R B' F U2 F' R' D L D' B' R2 F D L' B' U L2 B' F' R2 L2 U2 L U
55. 20.26 D B' D2 L2 U F2 D' R U B' U2 R2 B' L F' L' R2 B U D2 R' D' L D L2
56. 16.64 R2 L U' B2 R U F B2 R U2 R F2 U2 F L U' F' L2 R2 U' F D2 B2 D' F2
57. 19.30 D2 F R D F2 R2 L' F2 L D U F' R' B R' F' L F D F' R' D F R B
58. 15.25 L B' L U B2 F2 L U2 L2 F' R' U D2 B' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B' L2 D R' U
59. 16.77 B' U R' U' L U B' L2 R U2 L2 B2 U F' R2 B2 D U B2 L2 R B2 R2 F' R'
60. 15.58 R B2 F' L R' B' L F' U B2 R2 D' L' U2 D2 L' B' R2 B' R F R2 F2 D R'
61. 15.64 U' D F2 U2 R B U F' L R F2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D' F L U2 F2 U2 F B2
62. 17.13 B D2 U R' B2 R B' L2 D2 U B U2 B' U2 R D R' U' F' B2 R2 F2 D F B2
63. 15.79 U R2 D' B R2 F' B2 L' U2 R2 B' R' B2 D' L2 U2 D R2 D' L2 D R U2 R' F2
64. 16.33 L2 R' D2 L2 F U2 L F L B R2 B F U' L' U' L B2 F L2 B R2 L' F D2
65. 16.77 R' U2 F L D U2 B2 D L' R2 U' B' R F' R U2 B' F D2 L' D B2 R' B' F'
66. 13.79 F B R L2 F2 D2 B' D2 U' L F' B L' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 D R' D B R' L2 D2
67. 15.29 U' L' U2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' L B' R' D' F2 U L2 U2 F U2 B U' F U2 R U' D
68. 18.13 L' U2 F L2 U R D F U2 L U F' R2 F R' D' L B' R' L' U2 D' F' L' D'
69. 18.00 D F R' U2 F2 D' R D' R' F' D2 U L D2 R2 F U' D R L F2 L' D L' B2
70. 14.57 B2 D L2 R' U' R2 U R' B2 R' U2 L2 F' B' L' F R B' U2 R' B D2 R2 D' B2
71. 15.00 D' R U D2 L2 F' D' F' L2 R' U' L' U' L2 B L' R2 B' D2 R B' L B' F R2
72. 19.32 D L' R F2 R' B' U L2 F B U' L F L U D F' U' R F' U F2 D' R' D
73. 24.09 R' D2 R L' B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 B F2 L' F' D U B2 U' L D2 L2 U2 R D2 B2
74. 22.43 U2 D L2 D2 B' L' U2 D' F' D' B2 F2 L2 R' B' U2 L D U B' F U F L2 D
75. 19.62 D2 B D2 L' F D' F D U2 L2 B' L R U2 L R U' L D L2 F' U' F' D2 R'
76. 13.96 R U2 L2 R' B' L U L2 F' B' L2 D' L2 B' L2 R D' U' R B' U2 B2 U' D' F2
77. 14.31 L2 F R2 F' U' F B2 U L D F2 B2 U' R B R2 L B' D F' U R D' F R
78. 22.20 F2 D' U' R2 F' L' R' B' L F D' R D L2 F R2 L' U' B2 R U F U2 B L2
79. 18.86 F' D2 F' U B' R B' R' F' D2 B L F D' U2 F2 L F2 R2 F L' U' L2 B U
80. 16.35 B R' B2 F' U' R' U' L2 D2 R2 D2 R' D' B2 U B2 F' L' D B D2 R' D2 R2 L'
81. 22.11 D2 F2 B U2 B' U2 R2 L2 U2 L' F' R2 D B' F' R2 U B F2 D' B2 L U' D F
82. 15.97 B' R' L' D B R' D' B F2 R' U2 B' F L R F' B' L2 D R' B R' F2 B R2
83. 16.33 B' F2 L F2 U2 D B R2 B2 L R' D R B R' D' U R2 B' R F L R D2 F'
84. 19.00 B' U2 D R2 L2 D' U2 R D U' B D2 B R L2 D U B' L2 R F D2 R' L2 B
85. 14.02 B2 F2 L' D U2 R' D F B2 D' U L R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U R' F' U2 R' D B F'
86. 15.19 B' D F D2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' F' U R' D2 L' D B' R F2 L' F' B' D B F R
87. 20.49 R2 B R U' L' D2 L' D2 B R B2 D B F L' R2 U F' R U' R' U B2 D' L
88. 17.29 R B' U' D B2 D2 U R F R2 U R2 B U R D' L' F B2 U R' L' F2 L' U'
89. 14.43 U D2 L' D L' F2 U2 B' U2 R' L2 D2 R U L' R F2 D2 R U2 F2 U' R2 F R2
90. 13.87 D U2 R2 B2 D U' R2 D B D' F B R' D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 F2 D' F2 B'
91. 16.48 U' F D2 R2 F2 U' L' F2 D' L' D' U' L2 D2 B' U' R' D' F2 U' F2 L2 F' D' U'
92. 15.51 L F' U' F D2 F' D B L' B L R' B U F' U L B2 R' F2 D' R U D' R2
93. 19.24 B D2 F' B' L B F D' U' R2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 D2 F2 U F' U'
94. 16.26 B2 D' B' U' D R2 L F' B' D2 U2 R' B' R' L2 D2 L F2 B2 L B2 D2 U B2 L
95. 14.48 U2 R D2 B F R' U' D B2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 B R D U R' L U' B F D
96. 17.05 R' L' D F2 B' R' L2 U D B' D' B2 R' B2 R2 F B L2 R' D L B2 U' F' L
97. 17.36 L' R' B R2 F R2 B2 L' U D2 R' F U' R L B' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D L' B L'
98. 16.46 U F D2 R F U2 L R' F2 L F U' B D' L' R B2 D2 R2 F2 B L2 U L2 D2
99. 15.85 U2 D2 F2 B D U F' D' R F' R2 U B' L U2 L' R' B D' L R' F' D' L B
100. 16.18 L2 U' B F U D F2 U D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' D L' U L F2 U R2 F' D L'


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 3, 2011)

why are there 10 in brackets


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2011)

The beta version of qqTimer does that - a bunch of people decided together that for long averages it would be fairer to cut out 1/20th of the times (rounded down) from each side, rather than just one time.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 3, 2011)

i figured it was something like that to smoothen large averages out.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2011)

444, Yau

Best average of 5: 42.40
8-12 - 41.50 (39.00) 44.69 (49.26) 41.02

Best average of 12: 44.81
1-12 - 42.22 (53.29) 42.11 45.66 44.09 45.39 52.16 41.50 (39.00) 44.69 49.26 41.02


----------



## Jorghi (Sep 3, 2011)

Got my first sub 20 avg of 5 after 82 days.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 3, 2011)

(21.50), 26.38, 34.88, 23.97, 25.75, 24.16, 30.09, 31.03, 29.47, (42.08), 34.81, 28.30 = 28.88 OH average of 12 PB.
(21.50), 26.38, (34.88), 23.97, 25.75 = 25.37 OH average of 5 PB.


----------



## y235 (Sep 3, 2011)

pyra sim
stats:
number of times: 99/100
best time: 7.34
worst time: 34.53

current avg5: 14.76 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 11.22 (σ = 2.42)

current avg12: 14.96 (σ = 2.44)
best avg12: 14.46 (σ = 3.45)

current avg100: 17.39 (σ = 5.57)
best avg100: 17.39 (σ = 5.57)

session avg: 17.39 (σ = 5.57)
session mean: 17.29


Spoiler



Session average: 17.39
1. 13.33 U R L' B' U L U B' r' b
2. 13.77 L U' B' L U' L B' l r b' u'
3. 17.13 U' R B' R' L' U L' B' L l r' b u
4. 17.50 U' R B L' U' L' R B l' r' u
5. 30.81 R U L R U R U R' l' r b' u'
6. 28.11 U R' L B' L B' L' U' r b' u
7. 13.89 L' R' B' U B L' R L' l' r' b'
8. 25.16 U B R U' R' L' U' B' r' u'
9. 14.88 R B' R' L B L' U' R' r b' u'
10. 20.02 L' B' L R' B R L l r b u'
11. 27.24 R' L R' B L' R l'
12. 14.19 R L' B' U R' L' R' U r' b
13. 19.28 U' R L' U R' L' R B' L' l r' u'
14. 12.92 U' R' U B U' L' R U' R' l' r' b' u'
15. 24.55 U L B R B' U' L B U l r b' u
16. 16.77 L U' L' B' R' U L B l u'
17. 20.33 B U R L R' L r b u'
18. 17.11 U B U' B' L' U' R B l' u'
19. 20.13 U' R L' U' B' U L R' l' b
20. 10.38 L R' B' R B' L B L r' b u'
21. 24.92 R L R' U' R' B l' r b'
22. 34.53 U B L U' L R' B' U B l' r' u
23. 15.17 B U' B L B' U L B' l r' b u'
24. 17.80 U' R B L' R' B L' R' r b'
25. 17.56 U L B R' U L B L' B' l' r' u'
26. 13.23 R' L R' B U' B' L' R' l' r u
27. 17.61 U L' B' U L R U R' l r b' u'
28. 11.33 U' R U' B' R L R B' l r' b' u'
29. (7.34) U' L' B' L B l'
30. 15.64 U' L' R U' B' L U l b'
31. 17.81 U R' B' L' B U R' U L r b'
32. 16.42 R B L U B U R' L l' r' b'
33. 29.72 U R U L' B R U' R B' l b u'
34. 16.34 U L B' L R' U' L' U' l' r
35. 21.03 L R U' L' U R B b' u
36. 8.38 R B' U' R' U B U l' r' b' u'
37. 28.59 U' L B' U' B' U' B L r' b u
38. 15.52 B R' L' R' B' R' L' l' b' u'
39. 11.48 U B' L U' R B' U' L b'
40. 12.88 U B' U' L' U' R' B' L' r' u
41. 15.19 L' R B L' B' U' L B r u'
42. 16.56 U R' U' B' L R' U' R' L' b' u
43. 11.92 B U L' R B L' B U u'
44. 18.73 L' U L' R' B L' U' B' l r b u
45. 7.47 L' R' B R' B' l' b u'
46. 20.67 L B' R B R L' U' R' l' r u
47. 13.30 U' L' R' B' L' R B L' l r b u
48. 13.72 L' R U' R L' U' R L' b u
49. 23.91 L U L U' B' L U' B' L l' b
50. 15.53 L' R B L' B' R' B R l r' b u'
51. 13.88 U L R' L' B' L U' L u'
52. 16.83 B L B L' U' B L' R l r' b' u'
53. 12.16 U B' L' U' B' L B' L' R l' r' b' u
54. 13.91 L R L U R' U B' R b u'
55. 20.36 R' B' R L' U L' U r b'
56. 11.69 U B' U' R' U R' U L R' l' r b u
57. 14.86 U L' B L' U' L' R L' l' r' u
58. 19.23 R' U' B' U' R L U R' l r b'
59. 21.24 L U R U' B U' l b
60. 27.09 U R' U R B L' U' R l u
61. 27.16 R' B R' B U' B R' l' r' b
62. 7.80 U R' L B' L B U' l r' u
63. 12.97 L B' L R U B' R' U r' b
64. 12.89 L' R U B U R' L R' l b
65. 17.00 U B' L' U B L U R' b u'
66. 7.42 B' R L R' U l' u
67. 19.19 R' B' R B' U' l r' b u
68. 19.75 U L' U R' U' L' R' B l
69. 13.47 B U' B' L' U' R L' U' r' b u
70. 16.33 L U B' L' R' U B' L r'
71. 26.98 L' R L B' R B L' r' u'
72. 15.11 L U' B' L' B R' B R' l r' b' u
73. 18.36 U L' U B' U' R B' U' R' l' b u
74. 7.88 L' B L B' R U' B
75. 10.14 L R U' B L' R U L l u
76. 21.84 B' R L' U' L B U' R' b
77. 14.30 U R' U L' B' R' L' B l' r' b'
78. 19.03 R U B' U' L R' B l b' u
79. (DNF) B' R L B R' B U R' L u'
80. 25.14 L U R' L B R U' l' r b u
81. 16.36 U R' B' R' U L B U' l r
82. 25.06 U L R' B U R' U B l' r u'
83. 15.11 U L U' R U R' B' U' l' u
84. 19.94 B R U B' R' L' B' l' r' b
85. 20.89 R' B' U R' B' U L B l' r b'
86. 18.22 R' U' R' B U' R' L' R' r'
87. 15.64 U B U' L U B' R' L' l' r' b
88. 16.94 U R U' L' U' L B' R r u'
89. 16.91 U' L R U B l r u'
90. 19.14 L' R' L' U' R' L U' R' l' u
91. 12.22 L B' R U B' U' R U' l
92. 12.52 U B U B' L U' B r b
93. 11.61 L' R' U' L' R L B U' r u
94. 18.25 U' L U' R B' U' L' U' B' r u'
95. 13.97 R' L' U B' R L R B l r' u
96. 12.31 R B R' B R U B R l b
97. 16.14 U B R' U' R L' U R' L' l' b'
98. 15.33 U R L R L R U' L' l r' b'
99. 30.75 U' B U' L' U L' B' l' r'
100. 12.81 U L U' B R L' B L l b


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 3, 2011)

Big 5x5 improvement.
2:32.56, 2:23.66, 2:14.93, (2:14.69), (3:21.03) = 2:23.72 (PB)
2:32.56, 2:23.66, 2:14.93, (2:14.69), (3:21.03), 2:45.50, 2:19.06, 2:34.03, 2:21.06, 2:41.05, 2:18.31, 2:25.02 = 2.27.52 (PB)
2:14.69 is single PB (should've been sub-2:10 though), and 2:14.93 was PB before it.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 3, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I don't think that's it .
> Nice though, did you speedsolve the scramble at all? If so, your time?



Yes, I speedsolved it. My time was 11.5 that it's good for me  .


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 3, 2011)

current avg12: 32.29 (C = 2.83)

Heise


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> current avg12: 32.29 (C = 2.83)
> 
> Heise


 
very sexy method you got there.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Big 5x5 improvement.
> 2:32.56, 2:23.66, 2:14.93, (2:14.69), (3:21.03) = 2:23.72 (PB)
> 2:32.56, 2:23.66, 2:14.93, (2:14.69), (3:21.03), 2:45.50, 2:19.06, 2:34.03, 2:21.06, 2:41.05, 2:18.31, 2:25.02 = 2.27.52 (PB)
> 2:14.69 is single PB (should've been sub-2:10 though), and 2:14.93 was PB before it.


 
You are faster than me now. :tu


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 3, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> very sexy method you got there.


 
it's nearly as hard as redux


----------



## Talon2461 (Sep 3, 2011)

New best ao5 on 3x3 with *18.47*. Rather happy with this

16.73 17.11 18.24 20.06 20.24 

EDIT: Continued on and got a *19.93* ao12 

20.86 16.73 17.11 18.24 20.06 21.24 20.48 18.78 20.63 20.93 21.93 20.97


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 3, 2011)

(1.52), (9.70), 3.06, 3.70, 3.75, 5.05, 1.98, 2.95, 2.72, 3.20, 3.05, 2.41 = 3.19

I'm not gonna tell you that's VOP.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 3, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> it's nearly as hard as redux


 
Ahahaha, that made me laugh quite a bit more than it probably should have.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 3, 2011)

Another sub 10 average of 5  9.78. And a 10.76 average of 12


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 3, 2011)

Sub-20 with FreeFOP (2 look OLL)
Sub-13.5 with PRSCM

Averages of 12.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

5x5

1:32.61, 1:35.18, 1:28.90, 1:36.51, 1:33.45, 1:32.08, 1:39.51, 1:36.29, (1:43.94), 1:35.56, (1:28.53), 1:36.27 = 1:34.64


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 3, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Sub-13.5 with PRSCM


 
Sorry for noobing it up, but what's PRSCM?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

Professional Roux SpeedCubing Method


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 3, 2011)

^ what he said


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Professional Roux SpeedCubing Method


 


5BLD said:


> ^ what he said


 






Roux has some weird nicknames...


----------



## EricReese (Sep 3, 2011)

"PB" ao100. was doing terrible near the end. PB ao12 also

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.30
worst time: 19.96

current avg5: 16.84 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 15.19 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 17.32 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 15.42 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 16.85 (σ = 1.51)
best avg100: 16.85 (σ = 1.51)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Professional Roux SpeedCubing Method


AKA "standard Roux, except I'm actually good at it"


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 3, 2011)

2x2:
1.83 average of 5
2.03 average of 12
2.57 average of 100. 
This type C rocks :3


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 3, 2011)

> 2x2:
> 1.83 average of 5
> 2.03 average of 12
> 2.57 average of 100.
> This type C rocks :3




Is it your main now?


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, it's not much of an accomplishment, but I'm proud to finally be sub-20.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.23
worst time: 30.26

current avg5: 19.56 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 15.98 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 18.43 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 17.55 (σ = 1.18)

current avg100: 19.21 (σ = 2.66)
best avg100: 19.21 (σ = 2.66)

5, 12, and 100 are all PBs.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 3, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Is it your main now?


 
Yup. By far.


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 3, 2011)

1:09.04 4x4 single, 3:23.84 bld (old pochmann)


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 3, 2011)

2:18.70 5x5 single 

pb by 3 seconds


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2011)

5x5

1:36.73, 1:26.31, (1:47.35), 1:33.65, 1:34.13, 1:32.98, (1:25.81), 1:34.78, 1:41.42, 1:29.72, 1:29.13, 1:32.39 = 1:33.12

I can has sub-1:30 soon?


----------



## gbcuber (Sep 4, 2011)

51.01 4x4 single, previous pb was 57.58


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2011)

Did like 15ish 10x10x10 solves, even though I slightly burned my finger at dinner about halfway through  I think these times are pretty great, and I probably won't bother to try to improve this for a long time.

*7:50.661* single (first sub-8 ever!)

*8:08.593* avg5: 8:25.603 (7:53.908) (8:27.735) 8:03.618 7:56.557
*8:13.727* avg12: (7:50.661) 8:08.952 8:27.216 (8:58.983) 8:04.14 8:21.585 8:27.955 8:25.603 7:53.908 8:27.735 8:03.618 7:56.557


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Did like 15ish 10x10x10 solves, even though I slightly burned my finger at dinner about halfway through  I think these times are pretty great, and I probably won't bother to try to improve this for a long time.
> 
> *7:50.661* single (first sub-8 ever!)
> 
> ...


 
gogogo beat your current 12-minute hi-games time


----------



## Julian (Sep 4, 2011)

1:07.65 4x4 single. will try to beat that right now, just bubba-loo'd.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> gogogo beat your current 12-minute hi-games time


hi-games sucks 

EDIT: 12:21.79 -> 11:21.41. bleh


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2011)

Just did some solves with qq's blockbuilding LBL method on 4x4 (except not bothering to orient edges after edge pairing)

(1:38.14), (1:07.04), 1:07.48, 1:12.81, 1:07.43 = 1:09.24
1:16.06, 1:09.93, 1:28.22, 1:11.92, 1:24.43, 1:13.98, 1:23.10, (1:38.14), (1:07.04), 1:07.48, 1:12.81, 1:07.43 = 1:15.54

I'd say not bad for my first go with the method. This method is really fun.


EPIC EDIT:

K, I just got a sub-1 with double parity with this method. 59.60. I've only ever done that twice with reduction.... I definitely like this method.

In other news: 1:07.05 avg5 and 1:11.47 avg12


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 4, 2011)

So I had a very nice solve going on, and noticed at OLL that the PLL would be nice (you can tell by the permutation before the OLL... you know). As the time got 8 seconds, I was thinking about how fast it would be if I skipped PLL. The PLL was instead J(b), but when I did it and stopped the time *it was still in 8.xx*. :O! 

1. 8.98 B R B D' B2 R' U D' F R2 B' L2 F D2 U F2 R' B D2 R F2 L B L U'


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> K, I just got a sub-1 with double parity with this method. 59.60. I've only ever done that twice with reduction.... I definitely like this method.
> 
> In other news: 1:07.05 avg5 and 1:11.47 avg12


Nice! I know from 5x5ing that the method definitely has some potential, even though LBL and blockbuilding methods generally don't.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 4, 2011)

Decided to try my friend's store-bought. Just smashed my single PB of 36.18 with a lucky 29.10. 

Might do a few more sessions with this before I go back to the better cubes ... looks like it's forcing me to do F2L lookahead.

First time reconstructing and I hope my notation is right if someone does check it out. Also super late and I'm really tired ... if there's a mistake in there I hope it's close enough to be followed intuitively.


Spoiler



last scramble: F2 D' U L2 F' L' F B2 U' D F2 R2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' D' R B L2 D F L 

x2 F' L' B L D F D
L' U L
y2 R U' R' U2 L' U L
y' U y' R U' R' y U L' U L
U2 y R U2 R' U R U' R'
y' F' U' L' U L F
y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2011)

PB Ao5:

1. 18.39 F' U' R2 B' F' R' U2 D' B' R D B2 L U L' B2 R2 B' L' D2 R U F' U' D2 
2. 23.46 B U R2 D' R F' U R2 D U' B' F' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 R2 B R B U2 B2 D U' 
3. 20.58 F L' F2 L' B D B2 U2 R' F2 D' F R' F2 D2 B2 R L2 U2 D2 L' R2 F' D2 L' 
4. (29.40) U' D2 R2 F2 L U' F R' D' L' U R' U L2 B' F L' B U' B F' R U D B' 
5. (17.08) R2 U B' D' L B' R' B2 U B' R' F2 D L' F U2 B' D' L2 U' R2 D L2 U' R'

With a storebought.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2011)

15.30 ao100 PB (old was 15.96ish)
and 10.72 single (old was 10.97)

97.	10.72	F B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L F U' B2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2

x2 y //re orient
R2' F2 y' F' L F D //cross [6,6]
U' R' U' R L' U L //first pair [7,13]
L U L' U2 L U' L' //second pair [7,20]
y L' U L U' L' U L //third pair [7,27]
U R U' R' // fourth pair [4,31]
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // anti-sune [8,39]
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // u perm [11,50]

50 moves / 10.72 seconds = 4.66 tps



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Number of Parity: 0
Average: 15.30
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 10.72
Worst Time: 18.52
Individual Times:
1.	14.09	U D2 L B' U' B2 U2 R U2 L2 F' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2
2.	14.56	R U2 F' R2 L' U' F U' R2 U' R F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D F2 D L2
3.	15.84	L' B2 D F R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L' B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2
4.	18.31	F B' U R D' R F U' D2 F' L' D F2 R2 U2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2
5.	17.33	U L' B' U2 B' U' F B U D R B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2
6.	18.08	B' R2 L U L2 D2 R' U' B' L' F' R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L2
7.	15.19	U D' B R' L B R F L' D R U D R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2
8.	15.30	R2 L F2 R2 U B2 R' D' L2 U B R2 U' R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U L2
9.	15.46	D2 F' L F D F B' L U F R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 R2
10.	15.88	U F2 B R' B2 L' U2 B' L2 F' L' F' D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D'
11.	15.02	R U2 D F' B' R' U' F2 D' B' U R D' L2 U B2 U2 D' F2 U B2
12.	15.00	U2 R2 U R' D' R2 F2 B2 D' R2 B D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2
13.	16.02	D' F2 R L' D2 L' B' D L U B' U R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D2
14.	13.19	U' D L2 U L' U R' F D2 L2 U' B U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' D
15.	14.63	D B' L U2 F R2 L2 U' R2 U R L2 B2 U D2 R2 L2 U R2 U' F2
16.	15.19	R' F2 B2 L D F B' R F D B' D2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U2
17.	15.65	R2 D' L U L F U' D L U2 R B2 U F2 U2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B2
18.	16.40	U' R B2 U B D L' B D B' D F' L2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D
19.	14.18	R F R' U R F2 B' L' D2 L' B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' D2 R2 D B2 U
20.	18.13	L' U B' R U B' L' B2 D' L' F U L2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D'
21.	16.69	R' F2 D F' U D L' U2 B2 D L' U' B2 U' D B2 D' F2 B2 L2
22.	13.06	D' B' U F' U L2 B2 R' B L2 F' U B2 U R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D'
23.	17.43	D B' R L U2 L D2 B' D' R L F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D
24.	13.50	D2 R' L' U R' D' L2 F2 D2 B R U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D F2
25.	15.46	L2 U' B' U L2 F L U' D F' L' F2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2
26.	15.13	F U B2 U2 R L' F2 R2 B' D' L' D F2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U2
27.	15.83	D' L2 F' R' U' D' L2 B' L' F2 R L2 U2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 R2
28.	13.47	R B' R2 D2 R' D2 L D' R2 F' R' U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U'
29.	15.59	R' D' B U' B2 U' L' F' D F2 U' R B2 D B2 U L2 F2 D B2 U
30.	13.78	D2 L F2 U' R L B D L2 F2 R U F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U2
31.	14.84	F2 L' B2 R2 F R2 U R' U2 B' D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 B2
32.	14.30	U' D L' D2 L F' R F2 B R2 L' U2 B2 R2 U D2 R2 U F2 U' R2
33.	14.83	U2 R' D' R' D2 B' U R2 L D' F' L2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U'
34.	16.71	U R2 D' B2 L F D2 L D' L' U D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2
35.	13.68	U L' U' F' U D2 F2 D R' B' U' F' R D2 F2 D R2 U L2 U' B2
36.	15.80	U2 L' B2 D' R2 B D L2 F U' L B2 R2 U' D' B2 U' B2 R2 U
37.	18.06	R' F B' U' R U F2 L' D B L' U' F2 L2 D L2 U L2 U' R2
38.	13.11	D L2 D2 L U' D2 F R2 F R2 B D R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 L2
39.	14.28	U L2 D2 L2 U' L F2 L2 F' L F D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2
40.	16.46	U F' R' B D2 B D' R D2 L' D L2 U B2 U D2 F2 R2 D2 R2
41.	16.30	L U' D R' B2 L2 F B U R B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U
42.	15.11	B D2 L' F2 D2 R' F B L U F' D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2
43.	16.86	F' R' L D L2 B' R' L' F U2 F' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2
44.	17.13	L D B D R L2 B2 D L' F B D F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U
45.	15.21	D B' L2 B U' F' U2 F2 L U2 R' F U2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 U2
46.	17.71	F L' U D' F R B2 U2 B L U' F' U' L2 U2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D2
47.	15.81	F U R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' D R L D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D'
48.	15.93	F' R' F2 B' D2 R' B' D F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2
49.	15.55	U L U L F D' B2 R' D2 R' B' U L2 B2 U' R2 U2 D' B2 L2 D2
50.	17.15	U2 L U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R B' U' R2 F U' F2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L2
51.	13.96	U R U' F' B' R2 F' R B2 D F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D R2
52.	14.53	D B' R' B R' B U' D2 F R' F' L2 U R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2
53.	18.16	U' B R' L2 D' R2 D' L2 B L' F L2 D F2 U' D2 F2 R2 U' D' R2
54.	15.61	L2 F B2 R' B L' U2 F2 D2 R B' R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U D2
55.	16.00	U R2 B2 D L U2 F D B2 D2 L' B2 U D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2
56.	15.66	U2 R2 F U' L2 U' R L2 F2 L' B' U2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 L2
57.	14.09	L2 U2 F U B U2 L' D2 B' L2 F R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2
58.	14.47	D' R F U' R2 F2 L F2 D' R' B U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2
59.	14.78	U2 D' F U R' F2 L' F2 D2 F U2 R2 U' D F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2
60.	13.80	R U' L2 D' B L2 U' D' R L2 U B' D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2
61.	14.68	U R' F L' B2 R B' D' F U' L F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2
62.	14.77	L' F2 U' D B' R2 L U2 B' L D B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2
63.	14.00	F R2 U' L' B' U2 B D L2 F L2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' L2
64.	15.56	U2 F' L2 F' R L2 B' D' B U' B U R2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U
65.	14.81	R2 L' U' B' U R F' U' D' F2 L D' L2 U R2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2
66.	15.03	R D L2 U' B D' F2 R U L D L U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2
67.	15.80	R2 B U' R' D' L2 B U' L2 D B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 L2
68.	16.65	F' B2 D' L B2 U' L2 U F' U' L F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2
69.	16.38	U L' D2 L2 F' R' L B' R2 L' D B' U B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U D
70.	12.90	B D' F2 R' D' B' D2 R F2 R F U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U'
71.	16.96	D F2 B' D2 R U' R' L' B' R D' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2
72.	15.16	R F' L' F2 L2 F' B U' B' R' F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 B2
73.	15.15	R D' F2 L' D R2 F2 B' U' D L' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 D
74.	12.81	R2 F2 D F' R2 D R2 L F R L2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 U B2 R2
75.	16.94	U R2 D' F' L U' D' L U2 D' R' D L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2
76.	13.75	B' R2 F2 R' D' L' F' B' U D2 R F2 U F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U F2
77.	14.72	F2 B2 U' F' U2 D' R' U L' F' B2 U F2 U D F2 L2 F2 U' L2
78.	18.52	R' F U B U R' F' D' R2 B L F U' R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2
79.	15.31	F R2 U2 B2 L D2 B' R B' R F' R2 D' B2 U2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D2
80.	17.11	F R2 L' B' L2 U R2 F' L' F R' D B2 U F2 R2 U D B2 U2 L2
81.	14.38	U B U2 L U R B R2 L' F D2 R U B2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 U
82.	13.53	B D R F2 D2 B D2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2
83.	17.11	R U L U' D' R2 D' L' F L2 F' D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2
84.	15.11	U D' B' L F' L' B2 U B2 U' R U D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 B2
85.	14.68	U' B2 R' B L' U B2 L2 U2 B' R D B2 U' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2
86.	12.15	B L D B R L U D2 F' D2 B R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2
87.	15.36	L2 D' R' B2 U L' D2 F' U' B' D2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 D'
88.	16.47	F2 L D' R D2 F R' D2 L' B U F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' R2 D'
89.	11.61	U R L' D2 R' F2 L U R2 D' F D' R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 D2
90.	13.83	R B2 R2 F' R' D L U' B2 U' R D' B2 D F2 U L2 D' L2 F2
91.	16.06	U' D2 L B' U' F B2 D2 L' U R' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2
92.	14.72	F L2 F2 D' R' D F R' B' U' R' U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U
93.	16.55	R2 U' F R2 B R' F' D' B' D2 L B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2
94.	16.93	F' D2 F2 L2 F U' B' L' U' D F' D' R2 U B2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 D2
95.	14.10	U R2 B' D2 R F' D' L2 U' F2 L U' R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D B2
96.	14.18	R L2 U L' U2 B D2 F L' D' B U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2
97.	10.72	F B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L F U' B2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2
98.	14.08	U L2 U F2 B D2 F U D' F2 L U L2 F2 U' D' L2 D' B2 L2 D'
99.	13.96	R F' U L2 B D' R2 U2 D' L' B R U F2 U D L2 F2 D' F2
100.	17.86	U2 L2 F2 D R B' D F' L F2 L B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D


----------



## Jai (Sep 4, 2011)

OH avg12 PB: 13.53, 15.35, (13.08), 15.63, 13.55, 15.30, 15.02, 15.25, 14.39, 13.20, 14.31, (17.07) = 14.55

Scrambles:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.55 
1. 13.53 L2 F D L' R' D R B2 R' L U B R' B2 F2 U' L R2 F2 R' L F' B' U2 F2 
2. 15.35 D2 B D2 R' B' R2 F U2 B U' D F2 L2 B D L U' L B' L F' R F2 R F2 
3. (13.08) L' B U' F' B2 U' F D' L' B L' R2 U' F' U R' D' R L' B2 D F2 L U2 R 
4. 15.63 D2 L R' B' L' R2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 B' D' B' L B2 R U' F' B2 D' F R D2 B' 
5. 13.55 R B' L F' R B U2 D2 R D2 U R' D2 F B' D R2 B R D' F' U2 R' F' D' 
6. 15.30 F' B2 D2 R L' F B' L F R' F2 R' U2 B' F L B2 R2 U' B D2 F' R2 B2 L' 
7. 15.02 U' D F2 D2 U L R2 U2 L' R2 F D L' U2 L2 D' L R2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 U' R2 
8. 15.25 U' B U2 F2 B' D2 F' B R L2 B2 R D F' U' R2 L' B' D2 U2 R' L2 F2 L' R' 
9. 14.39 D F2 R' U' L2 B R D2 R' F' B L R' B R' L2 B F2 D2 L R' F B' L U2 
10. 13.20 B D2 F U' D F' L' B' U L' U2 F2 B2 L' D B2 R L2 F2 R' D2 B F' R2 U2 
11. 14.31 U' R' D2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 B' R U' D' B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 F' U' L2 B' U 
12. (17.07) B2 D F B2 U2 D' R L2 B2 R' F' R F2 L2 D' L F D2 L2 B2 D2 R L2 B U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2011)

Got around to doing a big avg again 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.12
worst time: 14.15

current avg5: 10.57 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 8.33 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 9.63 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 8.87 (σ = 0.60)

current avg100: 9.40 (σ = 1.23)
best avg100: 9.40 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 9.40 (σ = 1.23)
session mean: 9.42


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2011)

1:29.28 5x5! second sub 1:30 - 1:11 redux, oll skip


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2011)

A whole bunch of megaminx sim PBs 

number of times: 117/118
best time: 48.97 - sub 50! yeah!

best avg5: 54.36 (σ = 1.09) - 52.84, 55.36, (57.89), (52.39), 54.88

best avg12: 57.88 (σ = 4.49) - 54.13, 58.89, (1:07.14), 52.84, 1:06.30, 1:03.23, 1:02.48, 52.84, 55.36, 57.89, (52.39), 54.88

best avg100: 1:00.34 (σ = 4.93)


Spoiler



51.86, 1:04.47, 1:17.20, DNF(0.00), 1:00.67, 1:00.41, 57.03, 59.84, 52.28, 1:03.06, 1:07.59, 1:14.45, 59.55, 1:01.70, 1:02.64, 1:01.08, 51.83, 56.28, 1:10.53, 1:00.74, 59.88, 1:13.24, 1:00.33, 1:14.70, 1:04.22, 58.41, 56.83, 1:05.92, 59.92, 58.45, 56.47, 1:01.75, 52.31, 52.63, 1:03.53, 1:08.98, 1:02.69, 56.61, 1:00.48, 58.61, 1:06.27, 58.06, 55.88, 58.39, 1:01.22, 1:05.94, 55.72, 57.42, 58.05, 1:09.38, 53.30, 49.42, 59.58, 1:00.89, 1:01.08, 1:03.47, 1:02.53, 1:03.50, 1:08.02, 1:05.50, 58.02, 1:00.61, 59.05, 1:00.95, 48.97[OCLL skip], 1:06.13, 1:03.23, 58.11, 1:04.11, 58.00, 1:08.19, 54.25, 58.58, 58.03, 1:08.66, 1:07.11, 54.00, 1:01.58, 1:01.08, 58.02, 1:08.25, 57.52, 54.66, 54.11, 1:01.86, 1:02.88, 1:09.72, 58.63, 1:02.06, 1:07.06, 1:04.45, 57.19, 56.77, 1:04.05, 55.09, 1:03.50, 53.72, 1:03.67, 55.33, 1:02.81, 1:03.72, 1:00.78, 54.13, 58.89, 1:07.14, 52.84, 1:06.30, 1:03.23, 1:02.48, 52.84, 55.36, 57.89, 52.39, 54.88, 56.52, 58.80, 1:04.92, 1:28.27


----------



## Weston (Sep 4, 2011)

Trying to get better at non 3x3 events. 
4x4
46.26, 43.57, 49.66, 46.69, 48.98, 43.19, 52.86, 49.59, 48.57, 54.85, 45.04, 50.78

number of times: 12/12
best time: 43.19
worst time: 54.85

current avg5: 49.65 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 46.41 (σ = 2.22)

current avg12: 48.20 (σ = 2.66)
best avg12: 48.20 (σ = 2.66)

session avg: 48.20 (σ = 2.66)
session mean: 48.34


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 4, 2011)

4x4 PB Single+First sub-1 - using Yau Method

58.46 No parity, easy centers (only 2 centers for yau method) Fairly easy recognition during edge pairing, etc.

Scramble: Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Uw Rw2 F' Uw' Dw F L' F Uw2 Bw2 L2 Lw B2 Dw2 L' Lw' R' D2 F2 B R' Uw2 Dw' D Fw' Bw2 B2 L' U2 Uw R' Uw Lw' R' U' Dw2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

I've finally accomplished something I thought I would never do................ any average for 4x4 sub 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Statistics for 09-04-2011 18:39:00

Average: 57.91
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 56.74
Worst Time: 1:09.93
Individual Times:
1.	58.78	Uw R2 Uw2 L D2 U' B' U' B' F2 D Fw' R F2 D U2 Rw R2 D Uw2 U2 Rw2 F Uw2 U' L2 F' L' B Fw' F2 Rw2 F L Uw L D Rw' B F
2.	(1:09.93)	R U2 Fw2 R' D2 Uw' F2 D U' Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw F' L' Rw R Fw L' D Uw' B2 F L' Uw B' D' Fw' D2 Uw2 U L Rw D2 Uw U2 B Uw2 R Fw'
3.	57.34	Uw' Fw2 L2 B' U L Rw' R' D2 Fw U2 L' R' U' F Rw' U2 B2 Fw F' D' Uw2 F2 L2 D' Uw' U2 B2 D2 L F L R D Fw' R D2 Fw2 U2 F2
4.	(56.74)	L2 R' B' Rw R Uw2 L' R' D2 U' Rw U L' Fw F L F Uw' Fw2 L Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 R' Uw' U2 L2 D2 Uw B2 Fw2 F2 R'
5.	57.60	Fw2 F U' L' R2 D' Uw2 U Fw' L D2 B R' Fw L2 D2 L2 R D U2 L' Rw' R2 D' Uw Fw' D' Fw2 F2 D' R' Uw2 Rw R2 Fw L' R2 Fw F' D'


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2011)

I've decided. Optimized blockbuilding LBL is my new 4x4 main. Let's find out what this can do.

58.69 single
1:05.27 avg5
1:07.51 avg12
1:09.32 avg50


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5: 14.98
1. 15.07 R U B F R' B' U B2 R' L' U2 F R2 F U R2 L2 D' F' R' L F R' L' B' 
2. 14.58 L F2 R' D2 R U2 B' R2 U2 B F' L' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B U' B' D2 B2 R' F L' 
3. 15.29 F' D' R U2 D' L2 B2 F' R F' B R2 U F' U2 B2 L B U L2 R B' F' R2 L' 
4. (13.80) U B2 R2 L U R L F' L' U' B D R' B' L' F2 B R' F' R' B2 F2 L2 B F' 
5. (16.02) F2 U R B' L' D2 L2 B L' F2 D2 B2 L' D' B L2 F' U2 B' L2 U' D2 L' D2 R


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 5, 2011)

2x2
1.73 average of 5,
2.02 average of 12 (argh! Me want more sub 2!)
2.55 average of 100


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I've decided. Optimized blockbuilding LBL is my new 4x4 main. Let's find out what this can do.
> 
> 58.69 single
> 1:05.27 avg5
> ...


 
53.61 single
1:03.54 avg5
1:06.37 avg12

K. Now I'm done for today.


----------



## emolover (Sep 5, 2011)

Megaminx

1:39.84
2:03.55, 1:41.90, 1:36.39, 1:41.25, 1:34.98

PB by six seconds.


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I've decided. Optimized blockbuilding LBL is my new 4x4 main. Let's find out what this can do.
> 
> 58.69 single
> 1:05.27 avg5
> ...


Where can I find out about this?


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> Where can I find out about this?


 http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 5, 2011)

2x2: Average of 5: 2.47
1. (3.95) U R' F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 F2 
2. 2.32 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F' U R U' 
3. 2.19 F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' F R U' 
4. 2.91 R2 U' F' R U2 R F2 R2 U' 
5. (2.17) U' R F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F'


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2011)

10:26 10x10x10 on hi-games (lol). Good centers, meh edges.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Clock with feet 14:42.65, 0.013tps, 1.226 turns per minute.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 5, 2011)

New PB Ao5: 19.83! First sub-20 Ao5, hopefully I can be consistent within the next 2 months...

Also found out today that I'm going to 2012 Nationals !


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2011)

4x4.

1:06.83 single (DP )
1:13.20 Ao5
1.19.85 Ao12


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 5, 2011)

Average of 12: 12.81
1. 12.97 R L' D L D2 U' F' R F' D2 B' F' U' D2 R2 B2 U' L' R B2 F2 R L D2 F 
2. 12.49 L B U2 D2 F2 R' F2 L D U B2 D' L2 R B2 U F U' F B D' U' F2 L D' 
3. 12.55 R2 U B' U B' D' F2 B' L2 D2 B L R U' B2 U2 D' F' U2 F' B' U L2 B R 
4. (15.07) R U' R2 F2 U D2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' R' U R F U F D U' R2 
5. 11.64 L' R D2 L' F2 D2 B' R B L' R' U' F L2 D' F2 R' D' F2 U R2 L B2 R U2 
6. (11.08) U' R' F' U L' U R F' B L2 B2 D' R' D2 F L' R2 F2 L D2 L' B2 F D' B' 
7. 12.50 R' D R' U D R' D B R2 F' U2 F' L' B' R2 U' F2 R B2 F D' B2 R2 B2 F' 
8. 14.25 B D2 F R F U2 R' F2 L' F B' L2 D U B L2 R' F B' L2 F2 U' R' B' D' 
9. 13.62 R' B F' U' B2 D B2 F' U2 F D' U2 B' D2 U2 F' D L R B2 L' U R2 L2 D' 
10. 12.97 D L2 F U L' U R L F2 D' L2 R F2 D' U2 B L F2 L R F U F' D2 B 
11. 13.76 R2 U R' D' U B' L' R' D2 U' B F2 R2 B' R2 B D2 L' R U F2 D2 L B U2 
12. 11.31 F' D B' L' U D2 L' R' D U2 F' U R2 F2 R' D L D B' U R2 F L2 D B2


----------



## emolover (Sep 5, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Clock with feet 14:42.65, 0.013tps, 1.226 turns per minute.


 
How is this possible?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 5, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2
> 1.73 average of 5,
> 2.02 average of 12 (argh! Me want more sub 2!)
> 2.55 average of 100


 
Okay, now I need to get sub-2 and sub-2.5.  Nice averages.


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 5, 2011)

After one week of 4x4 solving (20 a day) : I have lowered my average by 20 seconds from 1:50 to 1:30, first time I'm seriously training on the 4x4 so I'm quite happy ! This week : same thing but on the 5x5 !


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 5, 2011)

Avg of 60. first Sub-19 avg of 50 or more.



Spoiler



18.04, 20.17, 20.92, 18.91, 19.93, 17.77, 20.79, 19.70, 18.15, 18.97, 18.33, 19.11, 17.49, 19.67, 18.88, 19.44, 20.09, 20.71, 18.34, 17.79, 18.76, 18.91, 19.39, 18.16, 19.30, 18.56, 15.45, 15.64, 18.27, 18.02, 17.91, 17.77, 20.55, 17.69, 15.70, 19.38, 18.11, 18.75, 18.30, 18.52, 19.52, 17.39, 14.53, 17.55, 19.30, 17.95, 18.91, 19.81, 17.80, 19.95, 19.13, 19.75, 20.70, 17.23, 16.78, 18.72, 19.22, 19.44, 19.58, 15.17 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 60/60
best time: 14.53
worst time: 20.92

current avg5: 19.13 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 17.19 (σ = 1.09)

current avg12: 18.76 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 17.70 (σ = 1.10)



session avg: 18.61 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 18.58


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> How is this possible?



It was pretty easy, just use 1 toe for clockwise rotations only. I just guessed how many hours the clock turned, and if I went 1 too many, I would just do 11 more lol.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Sep 5, 2011)

Statistics for 09-04-2011 13:00:06

Average: 1:21.36
Standard Deviation: 5.12
Best Time: 1:07.50
Worst Time: 1:44.82
Individual Times:
1. 1:23.71 Uw U' L F2 D' Uw2 R2 Fw2 L' Fw' D' Uw U' B F' D' B Uw Fw' F' D' L D Uw' U' B Fw' L2 Rw' R B2 L' Rw D2 L' R2 Fw2 F' U L
2. 1:20.22 L' Fw' Uw2 U2 L' Rw D2 Uw2 B2 F Rw2 F D2 Uw' U' B' Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw' D' Fw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 D U Fw F Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 L' D' L
3. 1:32.05 U B2 U' Fw' Rw' U' B Uw2 B Fw' Uw B2 L2 B2 R F2 U' L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F2 R D' Uw' U' B2 Fw D' U' R' Uw' L' D2 L' R' D' B' Fw' D2
4. 1:27.95 L2 Rw' R2 Fw L2 D' L Rw' R' U2 B2 Fw' R2 Fw L Uw' Rw R' B' F' U' R' D Uw' U F2 L2 Rw2 R B2 Fw' F' R Fw' F' D2 Uw U2 B2 U'
5. 1:19.27 Fw' L2 Rw2 U' F' D' Rw2 D2 U2 Fw F Uw F' Uw' F' Uw' U L' Rw' R Fw Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw2 R B F2 Uw U2 F2 L Uw' F2 Rw Fw' D Fw Rw'
6. 1:15.07 U2 L D Uw' Fw' U2 L' U F2 R B2 Fw F Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 L' R2 D2 Rw' D Uw U R D2 F Rw' D' Fw' F U B' F' L R' B L2 R D
7. 1:22.87 D2 Uw2 F' L2 R2 Uw' F Uw U' F' L' Rw R D' L' R2 B D Uw2 Rw' D' B2 Fw2 D2 U L2 D' L R' Uw Fw F' Rw' B U' F' L Rw' R F
8. (1:44.82) D2 Uw Rw Fw2 L Fw2 L Fw Uw' B' Uw2 L U L D Uw U' B' Rw2 B' R' B L' R' D2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' L' Uw' F U2 Rw B L Fw2 F Rw
9. 1:23.03 Rw R U R' D U Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 R2 D U2 F U F L2 Uw2 F L2 R F2 L2 B2 L Rw2 R' Uw' Rw B2 Fw F' Uw2 L F2 Uw' Rw R2 F' D2
10. 1:12.25 Rw B D2 B2 D Uw2 U2 L Rw2 F L' U2 Rw B2 F2 D Rw' D' Uw2 U' L2 Rw R2 B' Fw2 Rw' Fw U' Fw D2 L Rw' R2 B L' B D2 U2 L D
11. (1:07.50) D' Rw' Uw2 L' Rw B F' Rw' R D2 L Rw Uw' Rw D Uw2 U2 L' R2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw' U' B2 Fw D2 B' L D' Fw L Rw' R Uw F2 Rw2 U2 R2 Fw' PLL skip
12. 1:17.14 U B2 Fw2 F2 R' D' L B R D2 L' U' Rw R' D2 Uw2 B' F' R Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw B2 Fw' U' F' U' Rw Uw B Fw' L Rw' R' Uw' L' B' Fw' Uw2


My first sub 1:25 RA of 12 for 4x4x4! And a PB of 1:07.50

I am training on 4x4x4 for the first time. I'm not touching the 5x5x5 until I average sub-60 comfortably on 4x4x4, like maybe 55 sec for an RA of 100.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 5, 2011)

you know practicing 5x5 also helps 4x4, i went from 1:50 to 1:05 with reduction by doing maybe 2 averages of 12


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2011)

Mid 5-min first 3x3 blindfolded success with freestyle blindfolded edges (and boomerang corners of course but I wanna learn BH although I'm a noob)


----------



## Meep (Sep 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you know practicing 5x5 also helps 4x4, i went from 1:50 to 1:05 with reduction by doing maybe 2 averages of 12



It hasn't done anything for me. ):


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 5, 2011)

2.24 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 5, 2011)

Average of 5: 11.42
1. (10.58) U2 L2 U2 F B L' D2 F' L' R' B' F' U L2 F U R2 D L2 R2 B U2 L B2 D' 
2. (14.12) F' B' D2 B R U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F' B' R' L' B' R' U' D' F' D2 R2 D R' 
3. 11.19 R' L' B' U2 F L' B' R' B2 R' B' R' F' R L' B' F' D B F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D' 
4. 11.09 L' R2 D' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 B F' L' F L2 U2 D' L2 B R L2 F2 B2 D' L' F2 
5. 11.97 L' U2 L2 B L' B' F2 U L' U2 F' R B2 U' B L R' B2 R F U' R F R' D2

Mind = Blown

EDIT: lol wtf
Average of 12: 12.07
1. 11.72 U' F' R' F' D2 U2 R2 B2 U L U L2 F R F' R' U B' F2 L2 B D B2 F L2 
2. 11.98 F' L R' B' R U F U2 R D' F R' D2 R' F' B2 L R2 D2 L R' F2 B' D' F 
3. 11.82 U' B' R' U R B' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F' B' D R' D F' U2 F U2 L' B F' D U 
4. 12.91 R2 B L2 B2 U2 F R' B' U' F' D L' D' F U D R L U' B2 F U2 D F2 B2 
5. 13.67 D' L2 F2 R' F U' D2 F U2 D' B2 U2 L R2 U2 D R2 B2 R' B F' L2 B2 F' R' 
6. 11.26 B' R' L2 F' D' F R L2 B' F' U2 F2 R U' B' D' F2 D2 F' U B R2 L2 U L' 
7. 13.09 D2 F2 D2 F L' R U D' F B' R B2 R' U2 L' U' L2 U' R' L' D2 B' D B' F 
8. (10.58) U2 L2 U2 F B L' D2 F' L' R' B' F' U L2 F U R2 D L2 R2 B U2 L B2 D' 
9. (14.12) F' B' D2 B R U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F' B' R' L' B' R' U' D' F' D2 R2 D R' 
10. 11.19 R' L' B' U2 F L' B' R' B2 R' B' R' F' R L' B' F' D B F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D' 
11. 11.09 L' R2 D' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 B F' L' F L2 U2 D' L2 B R L2 F2 B2 D' L' F2 
12. 11.97 L' U2 L2 B L' B' F2 U L' U2 F' R B2 U' B L R' B2 R F U' R F R' D2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 5, 2011)

OH 14.23 single

Scramble: L' D U' F D2 L U2 D2 F B2 L R U' B F2 U L2 U R2 B' F U' B' L D

Reconstruction:
EOcross: z' y' U' R2 U' R L' U L' y' L R U2 L U2 L'
F2L1: z' U' L U L'
F2L2: U2 R U' R'
F2L3: U' L' U L R' U R
F2L4: U' L' U' L
LL: U2

33 Moves / 14.23 seconds = 2.319 TPS


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 5, 2011)

4x4

(53.11), 53.92, 1:05.05, 1:01.88, (1:06.00), 1:00.15, 1:04.50, *54.58, 56.31, 55.77, 59.69, 57.38* = 58.92
Bolded is 56.48 avg5

Shengshou v3 4x4, greatest cube of all time. I got it 2 days ago. Did 140 solves the past 2 days and 25 today (165 total). So much 4x4.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2011)

5.45
R' L2 F2 D' R' U' F B R2 L2 F2 D B2 R' B L U D B' F2 R' B' U' D R

y2 R' F D F2 U2 F' D2
U' R U' R' 
y U' D' R U' R' D 
U R' U R U y R U R2' U' R U' R' U2 R 

sexy


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 5, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 5.45
> R' L2 F2 D' R' U' F B R2 L2 F2 D B2 R' B L U D B' F2 R' B' U' D R
> 
> y2 R' F D F2 U2 F' D2
> ...


 
Should I really say the 'S' word


----------



## tx789 (Sep 5, 2011)

16.07 single on 3x3 red cross 2 moves full step H perm
oh and a 25.64 avg 12


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2011)

megaminx OH 4:45.14.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 4x4
> 
> (53.11), 53.92, 1:05.05, 1:01.88, (1:06.00), 1:00.15, 1:04.50, *54.58, 56.31, 55.77, 59.69, 57.38* = 58.92
> Bolded is 56.48 avg5
> ...


 
Will you let me try it at Yale? Great average, by the way.


----------



## emolover (Sep 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> megaminx OH 4:45.14.


 
3:41.31 megaminx OH solve.

I normally use my left hand for OH but megaminx I think is my only exception.


----------



## emolover (Sep 6, 2011)

15:23.77 2-7 relay.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 6, 2011)

1:29.44 5x5 single


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 6, 2011)

49.55 4x4 single  no parity!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRubiksKid (Sep 6, 2011)

got a 14.00 single. 3 move cross, all 4 f2l pairs, oll skip and easy u perm. I average like 20-25 seconds usually and get occasional sub 20's and my 2 fastest times before this were 16.41 and 16.73 so i was really happy about this


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 6, 2011)

1. 7.89 B2 D U2 F' B2 R' B2 L' U B2 U2 R' D L' B' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' R' D2 U F2 

NL PB


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 6, 2011)

Average of 12: 8.45
1. 8.51 R2 B' F L2 R2 F' L B' R2 F' R2 D B' U' L' R' B2 R U L2 B U F2 R2 L'
2. 9.17 R' B' U D' F D L' D2 L' F' U2 R' L' B' R' F' D R' F' L B D B2 L D'
3. 7.83 R' U R L' D' B' D L2 D2 R D U L D2 L R D L F' R2 U' D2 R2 D' F'
4. 8.93 B L' F R2 L2 D2 L' R2 B R U2 L U' F L2 B' L' B2 L U2 D' F' L2 F' L2
5. 8.50 L' R F' D' B' D2 U2 L' F D' F' L' D U2 B2 L U' B' R L2 B D R2 L' B
6. 7.85 D2 F2 D B2 U2 F D' R L' D' F' U L R D' L D F' D2 F R2 D B' F' L'
7. 8.77 D' R' U R2 D' B2 D2 L' B2 D' F2 R2 F' B' L2 R' F B' R L2 D2 B L2 R2 D
8. (9.97) L U2 B' D' U F R' L2 F2 D B' R' B D' R L' U2 R' L D' R2 U F' B U2
9. 8.15 B R' U2 D2 R2 F U' L2 B D B D2 F2 R' F U2 L R2 F' B D2 R' L' D' L
10. 8.77 L2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B' F2 U' R D2 B L2 D F B R2 D F2 R D2 U B D' U
11. (7.43) R2 L D B2 D2 U' F R D2 F U' F' U2 L' F' R2 B U2 L2 D R' D' B' L' D2
12. 8.05 L2 U' R2 L' F2 D' R D' B' R U' F2 U' L D F2 L F' R D R2 F2 B R L' 

Average of 5: 8.09
1. 7.78 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R U' F' B' R U' R U2 B' F2 D' R2 B L B' D R' B2 U' F
2. 7.91 B2 R2 L' U D F L D2 B F2 R2 B U' R B' R' L U2 D F D R U D' L'
3. (9.05) U R2 L' D' B' U' B F2 L2 F B D R U' F R' F' U D' B' L' F2 B' R B
4. (7.64) B' U2 F' L' B' U R L' D' F B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' B L2 R2 U R2 F'
5. 8.59 D2 R2 B F' D' L' D' U2 L' F2 R2 F B R' F' L2 D L' F' U2 B U2 B D F 

pb avg12 and 5


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 6, 2011)

also got 6.44 nl single. pb nl single i think


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2011)

Anson, please come to Australia some time


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Meep said:


> It hasn't done anything for me. ):


 your a special case


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally, after like 3 months of trying, *sub-1 2x2 diagonal swap!*  0.94. 

So now I have all CLLs sub-1 on video!


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 6, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Finally, after like 3 months of trying, *sub-1 2x2 Y-perm!*  0.94.
> 
> So now I have all CLLs sub-1 on video!


 
What? You use Y-Perm for that case?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> What? You use Y-Perm for that case?


 
Well, I just call it Y-perm, it's really just diagonal swap. The alg is R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2. Though there is a 0.84 (I think) on YouTube using F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 6, 2011)

OH. Both PB.

Average of 12: 23.04
1. 20.56 U' F R2 L2 F U' R2 L D B F2 U' F2 L2 D' R L D F R' L F R L2 F'
2. (16.52) L' U2 R' B' R2 B2 F' R' D F' R F' D L2 B2 F2 U' D2 F' B2 R L2 D' U B'
3. 29.34 D L' U F D' R2 L F' L2 R B2 D2 U2 R' L F' B' L2 F' R' F2 U2 L2 D' L'
4. 26.93 F' R L2 B' U2 D B U' D R' U F' U2 F' B' U' B L2 B U D2 L2 D U L
5. 21.77 U2 L U2 B2 D' B U F D2 B D B2 D' F2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 U2 D2 R F' R D
6. 26.06 R F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' F R' L' D L F R U R2 U' L2 F L2 U2 R2 B2
7. (31.02) B2 L2 D' L U D2 F2 D2 U2 F' R D2 B F2 D' B' L2 D U2 R L2 D' U B2 D'
8. 24.46 F2 B L U' B L D R L2 U R' L2 B F D U2 F2 R' B L' F' L R' U2 F'
9. 19.86 L2 U R U' B2 R' B2 D U2 B' L' D B2 F R U F' R B F D' R L' U2 R'
10. 17.80 D2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U' R2 L U' L2 D U F2 U2 D' B2 F2 R' B F' R D'
11. 21.36 F2 R L' B' L U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L F' L F2 B L2 R B' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R
12. 22.21 R' F2 B U' F D' U' B2 F L' B' U B F R B R B2 L F' U' R' B2 R L2 
OH. Both PB.

Average of 5: 20.91
1. 19.86 L2 U R U' B2 R' B2 D U2 B' L' D B2 F R U F' R B F D' R L' U2 R'
2. (17.80) D2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U' R2 L U' L2 D U F2 U2 D' B2 F2 R' B F' R D'
3. 21.36 F2 R L' B' L U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L F' L F2 B L2 R B' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R
4. (22.21) R' F2 B U' F D' U' B2 F L' B' U B F R B R B2 L F' U' R' B2 R L2
5. 21.50 R D2 L2 R' F' B U2 L' U2 L R2 U' D2 B D' B2 D R' D R F2 D2 U R' U


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 6, 2011)

2x2 PB

Average of 12: 3.30
1. 3.33 U F2 U R U' F' U R 
2. 3.11 F' R F2 U2 R' F U2 F U' 
3. 4.08 R' U' R F' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
4. 3.28 F U R U' F2 R F U2 R' U2 
5. 3.61 F' R U' R U' F R' F' 
6. 2.63 R F U R' U R' U' R2 U2 
7. 3.34 U2 F' R' U F' U2 
8. (1.93) U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 
9. 3.00 F2 R' U2 F' R' U' F' 
10. 3.34 F2 R' F R U' R2 U R' F' 
11. (4.55) F U F' R2 U R U R2 
12. 3.28 F U R' U F2 R' F U' R2

EDIT: Oops, accidental double post. My bad.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2011)

444, K4

Best average of 5: 52.64
9-13 - (1:08.07) 52.90 51.36 53.66 (49.87)

Best average of 12: 54.06
3-14 - 58.41 53.52 51.31 57.36 54.56 52.87 (1:08.07) 52.90 51.36 53.66 (49.87) 54.61


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

CF3L or normal style?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2011)

CF3L (So like Dan Cohen)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 6, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> CF3L (So like Dan Cohen)


 
Whats up with your sig?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2011)

HE'S A SPAMMER AND SHOULD BURN


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 6, 2011)

17.74- My second sub-20 solve

L' U' B L' B R U2 R' D' B U2 F R2 B' R U B2 R L2 D' B U F D2 B2

HUGE PAUSE during F2L....

EDIT: 16.66 PLL Skip

R L' U R2 U' B' L F2 U B' D2 R2 L D U2 L U' R U F2 U L D U2 R'

Another EDIT: 20.62 AO5- (26.56), 17.74, 22.07, (16.66), 22.05

I don't roll.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 6, 2011)

12.70 ao12. Best I've gotten on video.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 6, 2011)

pb average of 12 

Average: 12.04
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 10.76
Worst Time: 13.69
Individual Times:
1.	11.51	D' R U B' L R2 B L2 F2 D' R' B' F' L D L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 R' U F L2
2.	11.53	R2 B' F2 U F D2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 F' D' L R' B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2
3.	(10.76)	D' R2 D2 U L2 B D2 R2 F' D U2 R B2 U B' D2 L2 U2 B2 F' L2 D U' L B
4.	12.85	B2 F' U B F D2 U L D U' L2 B D U' R D2 B2 L' D' U R' D B F U'
5.	11.35	L' B2 F2 L R D2 L' R' D F' R' D' L' R D' L R' B2 L' R U' L2 R2 B2 D
6.	12.43	B L2 R2 U2 L2 R F2 L R F' U' B2 F L' D U2 L2 U B2 F' D' F L R2 D
7.	11.88	B2 D' B2 F D U' F2 D U' F2 D U2 R2 F L R2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R'
8.	11.18	L2 U' L2 R D L R F D2 L B' L2 B2 R' D U B2 F' R U L2 F' L R2 U
9.	13.21	R F' D2 B2 L D U' L F D2 B' F2 L R' D' B F2 D2 L' R D' L' U' L B2
10.	12.12	L' R F L' R B2 L R D2 F D B' F2 D2 L2 R' F2 U' B F2 U' L' B2 F2 R'
11.	12.30	B2 R' B' D B2 L2 D2 U' L R D' F' L F2 U R' B F L' R2 B2 U' L2 R' B
12.	(13.69)	U' L R' B' R' U2 F L2 R' D L' U2 R' B2 F2 D' R2 D' U F' U' B2 L2 R' B


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 6, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.28 (not PB)
1. (9.89) F' D' U L2 R B F' L U2 L2 U L F2 U2 F2 D L2 B D L2 U R D B F'
2. 12.08 D2 F' R B' D2 F L D2 B R L D L2 F L' F R' D' F R' L U R2 L2 F'
3. 11.79 B' D2 F' B D2 B2 L' B R2 L F2 U' F' D' F2 R' D2 F2 L2 B' F' U' L2 U' B'
4. (15.28) B2 U R F' R L' F2 L' D L' R' F R2 F D' F' U' L R2 B U R2 B2 U R'
5. 12.96 D' U B R' D F' L F B2 R B' R B' F L' B2 D R B2 R F' R B2 U' F' 

First time I haven't failed the next four solves after getting a sub10 
The 9.89 was full step but with pretty easy cases. 
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Cross: y' U' D L' R' F' *B* x2
F2L#1: y' *R* U R2' U' R
F2L#2: y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L#3: y' U2 R U R'
F2L#4: U2 R' U2 R d' R *U R'*
OLL: *R U* R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
47 moves (43 with cancellations)


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 6, 2011)

QJ Pillowed 4x4


avg5


Spoiler



Statistics for 09-06-2011 22:38:11

Average: 1:13.60
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:09.48
Worst Time: 1:19.02
Individual Times:
1.	(1:16.81)	D2 Uw' U2 L R2 Uw' U L2 F D2 B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 B' Rw B Rw2 B Fw F L2 U2 Fw Rw2 Fw R' Fw' U2 B' Fw L' D2 Fw2 L' D2 F'
2.	1:15.84	D U2 B' Rw' U R' D' B Fw F' L2 R' B Fw2 F2 D R2 D' Rw' R Fw Uw L2 B Uw' U Fw2 Uw Fw' L' B2 F' U B' Fw2 L2 D2 U' L U
3.	1:09.53	U' B Fw2 F' Uw2 U B2 Uw' U L' B F2 L Uw' F Uw2 F Rw2 R2 D L2 D L' R' Fw' R Fw2 D' F' D2 U2 L' Rw2 F2 Uw U' Fw L' F' Uw2
4.	1:15.42	U' Rw' D B' D2 Uw' F' L2 Rw' Fw Rw2 B2 D' Rw' R2 Fw2 L' R' Fw' U' B2 D' L2 R' D2 Uw' U R' B2 R D' L2 Rw2 F Uw' Fw F2 R' B2 F'
5.	(1:09.48)	B' F2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw' R' U F2 L' R' U2 Rw R' U' Fw L2 Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' D2 B' D' Rw F L' F L D2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw L' Fw


avg12


Spoiler



Statistics for 09-06-2011 22:38:35

Average: 1:15.45
Standard Deviation: 2.15
Best Time: 1:07.56
Worst Time: 1:25.98
Individual Times:
1.	1:18.69	U2 R U' Rw' B' Fw F D Uw2 B2 L R' B2 Fw2 Rw D' U R' F2 L R B Fw2 D R Uw L D L2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw2
2.	1:17.00	Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw R2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' B Fw' F D2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B' Rw2 F2 L U' Rw' Uw' B2 Fw2 F L R D2 L Rw R' B Fw Rw' Fw
3.	(1:07.56)	L Rw' R2 F L' Uw2 R B2 F2 L R2 B' L' Rw2 Uw2 B2 D Uw' U' B L B' Fw' Uw' L' F U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw' Fw Uw' Rw2 U F Rw R' B
4.	(1:25.98)	B' L2 D B2 D' R D' R2 D U' R Uw' L2 Fw2 U2 F2 L' Fw' D' Uw2 U' R' Uw' F' U' B' F2 L' D2 U2 F Rw2 U' Fw' Uw U' B2 Fw2 F R2
5.	1:19.50	B Fw F2 Rw' B' Fw' Uw' R' B' F U Fw D2 U' L Uw' U B' F2 Rw' R' B R2 Fw2 L' R D' Uw' U2 B2 Fw F' Rw' F Rw' B' Fw' R' U Fw2
6.	1:12.70	F L2 R2 F D2 U2 L' Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' F L Rw R D' Uw' U' B Rw' D' Fw2 U2 L' U2 L2 Fw F D2 L D Uw2 U L2 R2 B Fw2 F' D' L'
7.	1:19.55	Fw' F' L' Rw' D B Fw' L D' Uw U' Fw F2 D2 F' Uw2 B F2 U2 L R U' Fw F2 U' Fw' Uw' B' Fw2 R D' U Fw' R2 D R' U2 B' Fw2 F'
8.	1:16.81	D2 Uw' U2 L R2 Uw' U L2 F D2 B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 B' Rw B Rw2 B Fw F L2 U2 Fw Rw2 Fw R' Fw' U2 B' Fw L' D2 Fw2 L' D2 F'
9.	1:15.84	D U2 B' Rw' U R' D' B Fw F' L2 R' B Fw2 F2 D R2 D' Rw' R Fw Uw L2 B Uw' U Fw2 Uw Fw' L' B2 F' U B' Fw2 L2 D2 U' L U
10.	1:09.53	U' B Fw2 F' Uw2 U B2 Uw' U L' B F2 L Uw' F Uw2 F Rw2 R2 D L2 D L' R' Fw' R Fw2 D' F' D2 U2 L' Rw2 F2 Uw U' Fw L' F' Uw2
11.	1:15.42	U' Rw' D B' D2 Uw' F' L2 Rw' Fw Rw2 B2 D' Rw' R2 Fw2 L' R' Fw' U' B2 D' L2 R' D2 Uw' U R' B2 R D' L2 Rw2 F Uw' Fw F2 R' B2 F'
12.	1:09.48	B' F2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw' R' U F2 L' R' U2 Rw R' U' Fw L2 Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' D2 B' D' Rw F L' F L D2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw L' Fw


avg25 -


Spoiler



Statistics for 09-06-2011 22:38:51

Cubes Solved: 25/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:16.74
Standard Deviation: 5.50
Best Time: 1:07.56
Worst Time: 1:28.47
Individual Times:
1.	1:08.69	Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw Uw2 R D' Uw' U Rw Fw' Uw' Rw' R2 U2 B2 D' Uw2 U2 R2 U' B' F D2 L2 B' U Fw' F R2 Uw' L D' Uw2 U2 B' L' R'
2.	1:21.66	Fw F' Rw' F L Fw2 L Uw' L Rw2 D' Uw U Rw2 Uw F D2 Uw2 R U Rw2 U' L B F' D U Fw Rw R D' B' Rw' Uw2 U Fw' F D' U R2
3.	1:16.89	B Fw F2 L Rw' R B' L' D Rw' R Fw Rw' R2 Uw' L' B' L' R' F' Rw Fw2 L' B Fw' R2 D' Rw' R2 U' Rw R2 U' L' U2 Rw2 R2 D Uw' U2
4.	1:18.69	U2 R U' Rw' B' Fw F D Uw2 B2 L R' B2 Fw2 Rw D' U R' F2 L R B Fw2 D R Uw L D L2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw2
5.	1:17.00	Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw R2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' B Fw' F D2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B' Rw2 F2 L U' Rw' Uw' B2 Fw2 F L R D2 L Rw R' B Fw Rw' Fw
6.	1:07.56	L Rw' R2 F L' Uw2 R B2 F2 L R2 B' L' Rw2 Uw2 B2 D Uw' U' B L B' Fw' Uw' L' F U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw' Fw Uw' Rw2 U F Rw R' B
7.	1:25.98	B' L2 D B2 D' R D' R2 D U' R Uw' L2 Fw2 U2 F2 L' Fw' D' Uw2 U' R' Uw' F' U' B' F2 L' D2 U2 F Rw2 U' Fw' Uw U' B2 Fw2 F R2
8.	1:19.50	B Fw F2 Rw' B' Fw' Uw' R' B' F U Fw D2 U' L Uw' U B' F2 Rw' R' B R2 Fw2 L' R D' Uw' U2 B2 Fw F' Rw' F Rw' B' Fw' R' U Fw2
9.	1:12.70	F L2 R2 F D2 U2 L' Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' F L Rw R D' Uw' U' B Rw' D' Fw2 U2 L' U2 L2 Fw F D2 L D Uw2 U L2 R2 B Fw2 F' D' L'
10.	1:19.55	Fw' F' L' Rw' D B Fw' L D' Uw U' Fw F2 D2 F' Uw2 B F2 U2 L R U' Fw F2 U' Fw' Uw' B' Fw2 R D' U Fw' R2 D R' U2 B' Fw2 F'
11.	1:16.81	D2 Uw' U2 L R2 Uw' U L2 F D2 B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 B' Rw B Rw2 B Fw F L2 U2 Fw Rw2 Fw R' Fw' U2 B' Fw L' D2 Fw2 L' D2 F'
12.	1:15.84	D U2 B' Rw' U R' D' B Fw F' L2 R' B Fw2 F2 D R2 D' Rw' R Fw Uw L2 B Uw' U Fw2 Uw Fw' L' B2 F' U B' Fw2 L2 D2 U' L U
13.	1:09.53	U' B Fw2 F' Uw2 U B2 Uw' U L' B F2 L Uw' F Uw2 F Rw2 R2 D L2 D L' R' Fw' R Fw2 D' F' D2 U2 L' Rw2 F2 Uw U' Fw L' F' Uw2
14.	1:15.42	U' Rw' D B' D2 Uw' F' L2 Rw' Fw Rw2 B2 D' Rw' R2 Fw2 L' R' Fw' U' B2 D' L2 R' D2 Uw' U R' B2 R D' L2 Rw2 F Uw' Fw F2 R' B2 F'
15.	1:09.48	B' F2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw' R' U F2 L' R' U2 Rw R' U' Fw L2 Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' D2 B' D' Rw F L' F L D2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw L' Fw
16.	1:19.02	D2 Fw L2 Rw2 R' D' Uw2 U' L2 F' Uw U B2 Fw' F2 Uw' U Fw' F Rw2 D U2 L2 B2 F' Uw2 U' L Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R' D Uw' Fw' F2 L2 Rw' R
17.	1:21.14	Rw R2 D2 Fw D Rw' F2 Rw' R' Fw D' Rw R' Fw2 F R D2 L U' B2 Fw2 F U B2 L' Rw' Fw R B' F2 Uw' F2 U L Rw2 Uw R2 D2 Uw U'
18.	1:24.47	F' Rw2 B U' Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R' D' Uw' R B D' Rw2 B' L2 Rw D2 U' B' Fw' Uw' B F2 L2 Rw' Uw' L' Fw' F Uw2 L' B2 Fw F' Rw B D F
19.	1:15.66	L' Rw R B2 F2 Rw2 D B' F2 R2 U2 L' Rw R' F' Uw2 L Uw2 U2 F' R Fw Rw F2 D U' B' Fw F' L Rw' R2 Uw2 F' Uw' U' F' L' R Fw2
20.	1:28.47	Uw2 U L' R B F' L' Rw2 D' Uw' U' Rw' R2 D2 B' Fw2 F U L Rw' R Uw L2 R' Uw2 Fw F L2 Uw' Rw Fw2 D Uw' Fw F Rw D' L B Fw
21.	1:21.39	D' Uw2 B F2 Uw2 Rw2 D Uw L2 Rw R2 D2 Uw U2 Rw' R' D U2 F' Rw B D' U2 Fw2 Uw' L R' F' Uw' B2 L2 Rw' R D' Uw Fw2 L2 F' U2 Rw2
22.	1:09.59	Uw' L B' Fw' F L R' B L2 R' D L' R' B2 Fw' L2 B Fw2 F' L Rw' R2 B' Fw Rw2 Uw Rw' B2 U' Fw R' Fw2 U' Rw2 B' L2 Rw' B' Fw' F2
23.	1:17.33	L R B Fw' L' Rw' Fw F2 D' U' R Fw R2 F L' R2 D' U' Rw2 D' Uw' U2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 L' B' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' R D' B' F' U' B2 Fw' F' D
24.	1:09.14	D Uw' U2 L2 Rw' R Fw2 L2 D2 L' R D2 U' Rw D2 F2 U L Fw2 F Rw Uw L D Uw Rw' R' Fw2 L' Rw R F' L' Uw2 L Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw'
25.	1:16.92	Uw Fw F L2 Rw' F2 L D' Uw B2 Fw2 L R' B F2 L R' B' L' Fw2 Rw' Fw' D L B D Rw' D' Uw2 L R D Uw' U F2 Rw' D' L Rw' U



I'm pretty much the same speed as I was with my x-cube


----------



## qqwref (Sep 6, 2011)

Megaminx sim improvement  I'm still blown away that people can get better times than this on a real cube...

*48.83* single
*52.70* avg5 = (51.47), (1:00.99), 52.39, 51.77, 53.95
*54.61* avg12 = (49.00), 54.42, 56.13, 56.55, 51.53, (1:02.16), 56.95, 51.47, 1:00.99, 52.39, 51.77, 53.95
*58.24* avg100 (nonrolling, since I'll improve soon enough anyway)


And other random sim solves...
16:01.827 on the 12x12x12
8:26.273 on the 8x8x8 supercube
10:52.262 on the 9x9x9 supercube


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 7, 2011)

pb average of 5 for 5x5 

Average: 1:37.83
Standard Deviation: 3.10
Best Time: 1:31.13
Worst Time: 2:06.14
Individual Times:
1.	(1:50.06)	D' Fw2 F U' Rw B' F Lw B Fw L' R Fw2 F' Dw Uw U' Rw F Lw2 B2 F' L' Lw2 Rw' R Uw L2 Rw R2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R Uw2 Bw' Lw D' Rw' Bw' Rw2 R Fw2 U2 Fw' D' Uw U2 Rw' D2 L Fw Uw2 Bw' F Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw'
2.	1:35.72	L2 R' U2 F D2 B' Bw R' Dw' B' Bw Fw' F' Uw R' D2 B2 Fw' Dw Bw2 F' Rw F2 Dw B' L' B Bw' Uw R2 D Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw L B' Bw Fw F2 L' Lw' Rw R' B Uw U B2 Bw Fw2 F Uw' Fw2 D' Rw'
3.	1:34.35	R U L2 Lw R' Dw F' L Rw R2 D' B Fw' F2 R Dw' U' Rw B Lw' Dw Fw2 L' R U2 L Dw' B Bw Fw2 F' Lw' Fw D' Dw' R' U Lw R' Dw B Fw' L2 F2 U2 B' Bw' Fw' F2 L Lw Rw R2 Bw2 Rw2 D Dw2 Uw U' L
4.	1:43.43	D Fw2 D2 Uw B' F2 Dw L2 D' Uw2 L' D' Lw2 Rw' D' Fw Dw2 Fw D Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Rw' U2 B' L Rw Uw B' L Rw2 R' Uw B Fw F' D2 L2 Rw' B' Lw' B2 Lw D Dw Uw' Rw2 Fw' L U' Bw U Bw F' Dw2 Fw L Uw2
5.	(1:31.13)	Rw2 Uw' U' Rw B' Bw2 Fw2 F' L2 R2 D2 Dw' U' L D2 Dw Uw' U F Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw L' Fw' U2 Bw' D2 Dw' Uw2 U Lw' B Rw' Uw' U' B' F2 L' Lw' Rw D Dw' Uw U Fw2 L' Rw2 B Fw D Uw' U Lw D' U2 Lw' Rw' R Bw2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 7, 2011)

Average of 12: 3.13
1. 2.83 U' R' U F2 R' U R' F R' 
2. 2.77 U2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 U' R' 
3. 3.52 F U2 F U' R U' R2 U 
4. 2.80 U2 R U' F2 U F2 R' U F 
5. 3.68 F U' R F' U2 R F U' F' 
6. 3.40 R2 U2 F U R2 U' F U 
7. 3.44 R2 U2 F2 R F' R F2 R2 U2 
8. (3.77) F' U2 F U' F2 R' F2 R' U' 
9. (2.18) R U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U' 
10. 3.28 R' U F2 R2 F' R' F' U R2 
11. 2.71 R2 U2 F' R F U2 F U' F' U' 
12. 2.84 F2 U2 F U' F U F2 R' U2

Almost...
Just finished an average of 500: 3.91


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2011)

4x4

1:02.90, (1:11.75), 1:03.70, (54.96), 57.83 = 1:01.48


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 7, 2011)

3x3 OH

1:01.76 single PB
1:20.74 Ao12 PB 

Pretty good for my second day ever of OH, no? 

EDIT : 4 solves later = 59.31!

Scramble : B2 R' D U2 L' D2 L2 D' F L' B L F' B2 D B2 L' R D2 U2 L' D' R2 B U 

Reconstruction :


Spoiler



y'
L' F' R' F' B L2
R' U R U' R' U' R
U L' U L
U' R U R' d L' U' L
y U' R U2 R' F' U F U' R U R'
U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
y' U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



First sub-minute


----------



## Godmil (Sep 7, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> http://tinyurl.com/algy-Pre2Dinspe
> 
> 7.68 D' U' R2 U' R' D' L' B2 U L R F' B2 D2 L' U' B' L2 R' U' R F' R' L F'
> 
> ...


 
Woah, did you try that with CFOP? 7 move double X-cross ending with Anti-Sune and Jb perm. That would be an amazingly fast speedsolve (~40 moves).



Spoiler



L' F2 U D' F2 R F' //Double X-Cross
y
U R U' R' y R U R' //3rd Pair
U L' U L U2' L' U L //4th Pair
(U)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R //Anti-Sune
(U)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //Jb Perm
U


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 7, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Woah, did you try that with CFOP? 7 move double X-cross ending with Anti-Sune and Jb perm. That would be an amazingly fast speedsolve (~40 moves).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got Double Sune and T-Perm.



Spoiler



L' F2 U D' F2 R F'
L U' L' U L U L'
y R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



Counting rotations, your solution is 47 and mine is 49..... So close for me!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow consistency. All but one counting solve was an 11. Also, 7 solves between 11.78 and 11.96
Not PB
Average of 12: 11.84
1. 11.29 R L' B D2 B' L R D2 R' F' R' B' D R' F' D R' F' B2 R2 B' R L' B D2 
2. 11.87 B U2 D' B2 F' D' R D2 R2 B' D' U' F R2 B L2 R' B2 R D L2 D U' R' D 
3. 11.78 B2 D U' L' U F B U2 D2 R' D' R2 U' B2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L2 D U' F2 B' R2 
4. 11.52 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L' D U2 R' U2 L' F B2 U' F' U2 R' D B2 D' U' F2 L2 B' 
5. 12.67 B F' U F L' F2 R' D L R' U2 F B' D' L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F' R F2 R F 
6. 11.87 B' F R' F B2 R F2 B2 U' R' D R' B L' R2 U B2 F R2 L D2 L' B U2 D' 
7. 11.82 R D2 U' B' L' U2 R2 L2 B' F U2 F2 U' R D2 F R2 F U2 D' F D2 R U' F 
8. 11.81 U2 R' U' F R' L' B D' F2 D2 U' F2 D U' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 B2 U' L' 
9. 11.96 R F' L U' D B2 L2 F' U2 R F' R2 D U L' R U' F2 D U B U' D R D 
10. (10.78) L2 R2 F' R' U R F R' B U' R2 L U F2 L D B2 R' U2 B2 D2 B R' D2 R' 
11. (12.86) L F2 D' U F' R2 L D B2 R' F' B U L2 F2 B2 R2 U' R U2 B' R D R' B 
12. 11.82 F' R2 L' B D2 L U' L D' L2 R2 D B L2 F D R F' B' D' B L2 R2 U F'


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 7, 2011)

13.73, 14.50, 14.69, 13.52, 13.00, 16.05, 14.29, 13.18, 15.42, 14.49, 13.97, 14.17, 15.18, 14.81, 12.80[oll skip], 15.46, 14.57, 13.75, 13.47, 16.49, 16.17, 19.79, 14.06, 13.89, 15.88, 13.83, 13.99, 13.85, 15.20, 16.33, 16.85, 14.69, 17.65, 14.60, 16.64, 18.50, 14.29, 15.57, 13.93, 15.74, 17.02, 13.06, 15.51, 15.53, 14.36, 14.73, 14.44, 16.63, 14.26, 15.28

= 14.94 average of 50

My first sub15 of 50


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 7, 2011)

42.33 OH Lucky single

L' D2 R' D B' L' F' D F' D' U2 B U D L2 R D2 F R D F B' L2 F' D 



Spoiler



y'
U R' F2 D2 F'
L' U L
y U' D R U R' D'
L' U L
R' U R U R' U R y U' R U R'
OLL skip
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2



Part of me wishes I was doing normal 2-handed solving when I got this, but I'm still very proud


----------



## Godmil (Sep 7, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Counting rotations, your solution is 47 and mine is 49..... So close for me!


 
nice one  Though I should have read further in the thread for the 21 move solution 
Anyway, I tried Rowan's next scramble, did y instead of a y' and ended up with another double X-cross... so today is FMC day for me 



Escher said:


> R' L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 L2 F' D B2 L' U B F2 R' F L U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U D



another ~40 move solution (39 to be exact)



Spoiler



L B F D B' U' R' F R // Double X-Cross
U2 R' U2 R2 U2' R' //Woo hoo! My first successful use of pair control
U y R U R'
y2
F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'
R2 U F B' R2 F' B U R2 //U-Perm



And so not to be off topic... ^^ those are my PB FMC results  (although I can't count them cause they were scrambles on this thread  )


----------



## EricReese (Sep 7, 2011)

PB single, ao5, .02 off from pb ao12, and improved 16.85 ao100 to 16.01.

eff, am want sub 16

stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 12.41
worst time: 19.50

current avg5: 15.40 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 13.63 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 16.10 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 15.44 (σ = 1.29)

current avg100: 16.04 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 16.01 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 16.02 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 16.01


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 7, 2011)

F2 D' B U R' B U2 F2 D R' B F2 U B2 D' F' L' R' D' R2 B R' F2 L2 D'

3rd sub-minute OH solve. PLL skip.

*sigh* Can't seem to reconstruct.

EDIT : B F R2 B2 D F2 L2 U B' U B2 L R F' B' R' U2 B' U' F2 L2 U' D R2 U' 

y
F' B R' u' L F' L' - Accidental X-Cross
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U R U R' 
y U R U R'
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U2 y E-Perm

39.31 OH. It's funny because this is my second day ever of OH and I still get sup-1:10s a lot.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 7, 2011)

17.43 Ao100.
PB and Sub-18.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 7, 2011)

2.06, 2.05, 2.19, 2.18, 8.86, 2.55, 2.86, 2.44, 2.53, 2.05, 2.31, 2.91, 2.33, 4.31+, 2.03, 1.80, 2.63, 3.63, 3.47, 2.31, 3.03, 1.90, 2.09, 1.90, 2.02, 2.41, 3.28, 2.06, 2.46, 2.80, 2.97, 2.43, 2.28, 2.15, 2.41, 1.65, 2.55, 1.72, 2.08, 1.93, 2.52, 2.06, 4.97+, 2.59, 2.03, 3.41, 2.30, 3.33, 2.91, 2.15, 2.69, 2.77, 1.97, 2.43, 2.21, 3.18, 2.86, 2.38, 2.18, 4.91, 2.50, 2.65, 2.11, 3.69, 3.44, 2.83, 2.02, 2.02, 2.19, 1.96, 2.18, 2.53, 2.40, 1.90, 1.71, 3.55, 3.05, 2.43, 2.43, 2.21, 1.91, 2.40, 2.68, 3.11, 2.44, 2.33, 2.96, 2.00, 2.47, 3.81, 2.56, 3.08, 1.91, 3.09, 3.50, 2.93, 2.61, 2.30, 3.18, 1.96 = *2.57 average of 100 on cam*. Video should be up in a few days, when I have fast internet to upload.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 7, 2011)

New NL PB of 15.73! Awesomeness  also got a 16.74 in the session as well.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 7, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> New NL PB of 15.73! Awesomeness  also got a 16.74 in the session as well.


 
Getting close to sub-20 yet? Wanna do good at Indiana


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 7, 2011)

did a bld solve in front of a crowd and succeeded


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2011)

ZZ

Average of 12: 14.44
1. 12.99 F B' D R B' D' R' U R' U' L' D2 U' B L' F' L F2 D2 B' F' U' L F' R2
2. (17.83) U2 R2 B R2 U2 B D2 F' U' B U' D' F2 B R' U L2 D U R B2 R' D R' B2
3. 14.17 F2 R' B' U' D2 B' F' D2 F' U D' B' L2 B L R' F' R2 D' U2 B F' U2 F' L'
4. 16.63 F B R U2 D2 R2 L' B' F' U' F U2 L2 R' F B' U B' D' B' D L D' F2 D2
5. 13.32 B' D F' B2 R B' U L2 B2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' L2 D U L2 U2 F' U' L D2 U' L
6. 14.34 F2 R U' F' D L' U R' D2 R2 B' L B2 L' D2 R L F L' R F U2 R B2 R'
7. 13.28 R' U' B' L U R' D' B' R' D2 B2 F2 L2 B' U2 R F2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2
8. 15.89 U L' U F B' R' D' R2 F2 R2 F2 B' D2 R F2 U L2 D U2 B2 R' U2 F B D
9. (11.47) D F' L D B2 U' F R' F2 B' U' D' R2 U B2 R F2 U2 F L2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2
10. 12.82 R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' D2 F2 B' R D2 L2 R F L2 B' L2 B F2 L2 R F D L
11. 15.36 F2 B2 L B D U2 B2 U' F2 B R2 U F' B2 R F U' F2 U R' F2 B' U R D
12. 15.59 D R' L' F' D2 R2 B' L B2 R2 L2 B' D' U' F R2 D F' L2 B D' U R' L' B2 

And 16.60 avg100. My second day at this. I'm getting faster at planning EO during inspection, hopefully soon I'll be able to start planning EOline during inspection.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2011)

ZZ... FAIL

16.84, 13.35, (12.64), 16.47, 17.21, 14.96, 14.86, 14.48, 12.70, 13.19, (20.83), 16.23 => 15.03 :fp


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 7, 2011)

1:19.45, 54.88, 1:06.22, 39.31, 57.90, 1:18.23, 1:09.14, 1:07.43, 1:23.21, 1:13.89, 1:21.02, 59.05, 1:14.90, 1:06.09, 57.43, 1:14.67, 1:09.68, 1:17.25, 1:06.13, 1:17.88, 1:18.22, 50.79, 1:07.36, 1:09.75, 1:05.42, 59.90, 1:05.35, 1:15.19, 1:25.98, 1:21.56, 1:22.88, 1:00.89, 1:27.39, 49.30, 59.08, 55.60, 1:07.12, 1:06.24, 1:15.67, 1:25.64, 55.88, 55.38, 56.50, 1:13.01, 59.94, 58.44, 59.99, 53.65, 1:08.18, 1:06.72, 58.42, 1:19.96, 55.17, 1:10.61, 1:12.49, 1:19.92, 1:14.69, 1:10.11, 1:14.75, 1:07.00, 1:17.97, 59.48, 1:07.04, 1:12.53, 44.11, 1:10.80, 1:04.71, 55.17, 55.33, 1:08.44, 1:08.42, 1:07.12, 1:16.32, 48.90, 1:14.85, 1:16.64, 1:16.89, 1:11.04, 1:28.84, 1:13.96, 1:19.70, 1:01.79, 1:14.19, 1:13.24, 59.31, 1:23.45, 1:18.40, 1:15.27, 1:13.52, 1:04.01, 42.33, 1:00.73, 1:07.76, 1:00.55, 1:08.94, 49.94, 59.97, 55.57, 57.80, 1:06.86 = 1:07.53 3x3 OH Average of 100! This is what I was doing as I stayed home sick from school today 

This is only my second day of OH.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 8, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Woah, did you try that with CFOP?


 
Nope, because I'm absolute rubbish at CFOP. It's also already been posted (6 days ago) that the solve could've had much less moves with Freefop (~23).

Plus, I don't know how obvious it is, but I actually messed up during that solve. The last 'pair' for the first block being done only after the second block was actually the result of a brain fart, which caused a somewhat large pause. If I had noticed that immediately, I'm pretty sure it could've been sub-7 (plus, my TPS isn't exactly the greatest). 
And, yeah, the scramble's pretty pathetic. Though it's technically "fullstep," I am definitely not calling it "NL."


----------



## Mal (Sep 8, 2011)

F2L Average of 5: 11.66, with a 8 second single!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 8, 2011)

I met Sarah


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2011)

2x2x2 - 7x7x7 sim relay in 5:49 (1839 moves at 5.26 tps).

2x2x2 - 11x11x11 sim relay in 34:58 (9541 moves at 4.55 tps) lolol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 8, 2011)

Been trying to sub.8 eperm for a few days now. Broke my pb of two days ago. .81 and my new pb is .80.

I don't know how Morten does it <_<. How many people have sub .8'd Eperm?

Edit-another .80.


----------



## JyH (Sep 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Been trying to sub.8 eperm for a few days now. Broke my pb of two days ago. .81 and my new pb is .80.
> 
> I don't know how Morten does it <_<. How many people have sub .8'd Eperm?


 
I think Andrew Ricci has done it.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Been trying to sub.8 eperm for a few days now. Broke my pb of two days ago. .81 and my new pb is .80.
> 
> I don't know how Morten does it <_<. How many people have sub .8'd Eperm?


 
I just got consecutive .77s after about 30 attempts.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 8, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I just got consecutive .77s after about 30 attempts.


 
O_O. I guess more people can do it than I thought.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 8, 2011)

3x3 Petrus

15.48, (21.33), 17.53, 19.18, 17.46, 17.88, 17.82, 20.73, (14.46), 18.37, 16.92, 18.18 = 17.95

Part of a 19.60 avg50


----------



## emolover (Sep 8, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 2x2x2 - 11x11x11 sim relay in 34:58 (9541 moves at 4.55 tps) lolol


 
That had been my lifes dream to do that ever since I heard of the 11x11.


----------



## EricReese (Sep 8, 2011)

Kind of scary how slow I am since I came back from my break. At least I got another sub 1. Going to count these all as "pbs" and go from there

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 57.71
worst time: 1:20.55

current avg5: 1:15.72 (σ = 2.53)
best avg5: 1:09.67 (σ = 2.80)

current avg12: 1:13.59 (σ = 4.25)
best avg12: 1:13.59 (σ = 4.25)

session avg: 1:13.59 (σ = 4.25)
session mean: 1:12.85




1:13.70, 57.71, 1:05.75+, 1:20.55, 1:12.12, 1:11.14, 1:17.50, 1:19.84, 1:12.22, 1:18.13, 1:16.81, 1:08.70


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 8, 2011)

.77 EPERM. SUCK IT.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 8, 2011)

3x3 Roux

16.23, 19.05, (19.17), 15.69, (14.11) = 16.99

18.02, 18.73, (27.80), 20.20, 21.59, 20.39, 19.25, 16.23, 19.05, 19.17, 15.69, (14.11) = 18.83

part of 19.91 avg50

I now have a sub-20 large average for all of the so-called "big four" methods.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> That had been my lifes dream to do that ever since I heard of the 11x11.


Give it a shot sometime.

Also, apparently the sum of my 2x2-11x11 records is 32:20ish. So... that's pretty good for me lol


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 8, 2011)

16.81 Ao12 with CFOP - 90% sure that's a PB. 

I think whenever I finish learning CMLL I should, at the least, finish learning PLL (probably won't start OLL for a long time, though; I am quite lazy after all).


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

Having been on a 3x3 plateau for a while and an Ao12 pb of 20.80 then came this. So damn close I can smell sub 20 

Average of 12: 20.12
1. 20.41 L' U' B D2 R2 D' B F2 L U' L' D U2 R2 L' D' U' R' D' U' R B F2 L U 
2. 20.63 D B D B' F2 D2 R' U B' D2 U' F L R U2 R B L' B' L F2 R' F' B2 L2 
3. 20.79 B' F2 L D B' L2 U2 F' U2 L B' R' F L' D B' F D2 R' D2 L2 D' U2 R B2 
4. (22.52) U2 L B' F2 D R2 U L' D' F2 B' U' F' L2 F2 D2 R' B' L R' B' R' D2 L U' 
5. 19.17 D2 R L' B' R D2 R2 L' D L2 F' R L2 D' U L' U D L' D U B' U' L' F2 
6. 19.41 F2 D L' D F' R2 D' L' B' L B' R' D2 B D U F L2 D' R2 L U' L2 R2 B2 
7. (18.20) L' B2 R' U' B' D2 U B L2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B F' U L' U2 R' B D2 R2 B' 
8. 20.03 L' R2 F U' L U2 F2 R2 L2 B' R' U L U2 B R U2 L' F B2 L D2 B' R2 D2 
9. 20.27 L2 U B R D F2 L' U R2 B' L' D2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F R U2 D' L B2 L2 F R2 
10. 19.65 L2 D F' B' U L' U2 B F' L B' D' B R2 L F L2 D2 F' L' R2 U F L R' 
11. 19.23 L' B' D2 L2 R U F2 L B F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 L U' F R' D' U L R 
12. 21.58 U2 D2 L' F2 R D' R2 B2 L' F' D U2 R' F2 B2 U2 D' L' R2 F B2 R F2 D U'


----------



## Godmil (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh nice one Selkie!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Oh nice one Selkie!


 
Heh, thanks mate. Have to admit felt good since the last pb had stood for a few weeks. Hope this one doesnt stand for a few months 

The average formed the early part of an ao100 which was also a pb of 21.61


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 8, 2011)

9.07 CFOP solve. Was just messing around doing different methods every solve, and saw the cross. Didn't seem like anything special until after the crappy cross and first slot solution.
L2 U2 R' D2 F B D2 U L' R2 F' D R' B U F2 U2 L U' B L B D' B2 R'

Solution:
Cross: x2 y' L B F R' D R D'
F2L1: U R U R' U' R U R' U2 y L' U L
F2L2: R' U R U'
F2L3: y' L' U L U'
F2L4: R' U R
OLL: Wide Antisune
PLL: U R2 U' S U2 S' U' R2 U'


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2011)

0.015 floppy cube sim single

2 turns at 333.33 tps

this is my favourite event.

EDIT: OMG NEW PB

0.002 single

1 turn at 500 tps

EDIT:

0.116 (0.002) 0.456 (8.258) 0.224 => 0.265

lols.

EDIT:







omg do I have UWR?!?!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2011)

I had a (0) 0.022 0 (0.113) 0.106 => 0.043 once 

Floppy Cube is funny.

EDIT: 2 turns in 0.001 = 2000 tps LOLOLO


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 8, 2011)

13:51 first Hi-games time on 3x3x3.

Purely R and U with y rotation. I had to do an occasional x though. No R' U' or any other moves.

Edit-Added L' move to my 2nd attempt. Got 2:37 LOOOOOL.
7:38 3rd...

3rd attempt was 7 minutes, 4th 3 minutes, and 5th is 1:05.

The 1:05 has U, U', R, R', L, L', y and x. Oh, and I used F twice.


----------



## y235 (Sep 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 0.015 floppy cube sim single
> 
> 2 turns at 333.33 tps
> 
> ...


 what programm did you use?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2011)

y235 said:


> what programm did you use?



http://mzrg.com/js/qcube-floppy.html

Edit:




qqwref said:


> I had a (0) 0.022 0 (0.113) 0.106 => 0.043 once
> 
> Floppy Cube is funny.
> 
> EDIT: 2 turns in 0.001 = 2000 tps LOLOLO


 
How do you get a 0? I just had a "scramble" where it was already solved, and I had to do U U to solve it.

Edit2: lol. 1,000 tps.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> How do you get a 0? I just had a "scramble" where it was already solved, and I had to do U U to solve it.


One move away 


Finally got the sub-15 on ZZ (barely):
best time: 11.26
best avg5: 13.79 = 15.65, 12.85, 12.87, (16.36), (11.26)
best avg12: 14.98 = 12.85, 12.87, 16.36, (11.26), (19.08), 13.91, 14.51, 16.64, 15.91, 15.44, 17.82, 13.53


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2011)

If anyone has used owens floppysim and wanted arrow key control, there you go. Copy in to notepad and save as something.html



Spoiler





```
<html>

<head>

<style>

img.t {opacity:0;filter:alpha(opacity=0);padding:0}

td {padding:0;}

.no {display:none;}

</style>

<script type="text/javascript">

<!--



var solving = false;

var colors = ["white", "orange", "green", "red", "blue", "yellow"];



var s=3;

var h=30; // default height

var cnt=0; // move count



var times = []; // stores times, max 100

var startTime;

var curTime;

var timerID;

var inspectionID;

var started = false;



var browser = getBrowser(); // only want to call this once



function init() {

 clearInterval(inspectionID); // just in case

 var v = "<table><tr><td></td><td>" + hface(1,1) + "</td><tr><td>" + vface(12, -1) + "</td>";

 v += "<td>" + face(12, true) + "</td><td>" + vface(4, 1) + "</td><td>" + face(21, false);

 v += "</td></tr><tr><td></td><td>" + hface(9,-1) + "</td></tr></table>";

 gebi('q').innerHTML = v;

 for (var i=1; i<4; i++)

  gebi(i).bgColor = colors[1];

 for (var i=4; i<7; i++)

  gebi(i).bgColor = colors[2];

 for (var i=7; i<10; i++)

  gebi(i).bgColor = colors[3];

 for (var i=10; i<13; i++)

  gebi(i).bgColor = colors[4];

 for (var i=13; i<22; i++)

  gebi(i).bgColor = colors[0];

 for (var i=22; i<31; i++)

  gebi(i).bgColor = colors[5];

}



function hface(n, inc) {

 var w = "<table><tr>";

 var cnt = n;

 for (var i=0; i<s; i++) {

  w += "<td id='"+cnt+"' height='"+h+"' width='"+h+"'><img src='x.png' class='t'>";

  cnt += inc;

 }

 w += "</tr></table>";

 return w;

}



function vface(n, inc) {

 var w = "<table>";

 var cnt = n;

 for (var i=0; i<s; i++) {

  w += "<tr><td id='"+cnt+"' height='"+h+"' width='"+h+"'><img src='x.png' class='t'></tr>";

  cnt += inc;

 }

 w += "</table>";

 return w;

}



function face(n, trans) {

 var w = "<table>";

 for (var i=0; i<s; i++) {

  w += "<tr>";

  for (var j=0; j<s; j++) {

   if (trans)

    w += "<td id='"+(n+i*s+j+1)+"' height='"+h+"' width='"+h+"'><img src='x.png' class='t'></td>";

   else

    w += "<td id='"+(n+i*s+j+1)+"' class='no'></td>";

  }

  w += "</tr>";

 }

 w += "</table>";

 return w;

}



function doKey(k, shift) {

 if (solving && (k==73||k==75||k==74||k==70||k==68||k==69||

     k==85||k==77||k==86||k==82||k==83||k==76)) {cnt++; startTimer();}



 // space to scramble

 if (k == 32 && !solving) {

  scramble();

  cnt = 0;

  inspectionID = setTimeout(startTimer, 15000);

  started = false;

  solving = true;

 }



 //i k = R R'

 else if (k == 73 || k == 75) move(2, 1);

 //j f = U U'

 else if (k == 74 || k == 70) move(1, 1);

 //d e = L L'

 else if (k == 68 || k == 69) move(2, 3);

 //u m = r r'

 else if (k == 85 || k == 77) {move(2, 1); move(2, 2);}

 //v r = l l'

 else if (k == 86 || k == 82) {move(2, 3); move(2, 2);}

 //s l = D D'

 else if (k == 83 || k == 76) move(1, s);



 //shift + - for square size

 else if (shift && (keyCode == 107 || ((browser == "Chrome" || browser == "IE") && keyCode == 187))) reSize(h+1);

 else if (shift && (keyCode == 109 || ((browser == "Chrome" || browser == "IE") && keyCode == 189))) reSize(h-1);



 //escape to reset

 else if (k == 27) {

  stopTimer(false);

  if(solving) clearTimes();

  solving = false;

  started = false;

  init();

 }

}



function reSize(newH) {

 if (newH < 1) return;

 h = newH;

 for (var i=1; i<=30; i++) {

  gebi(i).style.height = h;

  gebi(i).style.width = h;

 }

}



function move(face, layer) {

 // face: 1=U 2=R

 if (face == 2) {

  for (var i=1; i<=s; i++)

   cyc2(13 + s*i - layer, 30 - s*i + layer);

  cyc2(4 - layer, 6 + layer);

  if (layer == 1)

   cyc2(4,6);

  if (layer == s)

   cyc2(10,12);

 } else if (face == 1) {

  for (var i=1; i<=s; i++)

   cyc2(9 + i + s*layer, 18 + i + s*layer);

  cyc2(3 + layer, 13 - layer);

  if (layer == 1)

   cyc2(1,3);

  if (layer == s)

   cyc2(7,9);

 }

 if (isSolved()) {

  stopTimer(true);

  started = false;

  solving = false;

 }

}



function isSolved() {

 for (var i=1; i<=10; i+=3) {

  for (var j=1; j<3; j++) {

   if (gebi(i+j).bgColor != gebi(i).bgColor)

    return false;

  }

 }

 for (var i=13; i<=22; i+=9) {

  for (var j=1; j<9; j++) {

   if (gebi(i+j).bgColor != gebi(i).bgColor)

    return false;

  }

 }

 return true;

}



function scramble() {

 var maxcnt = 100 + Math.floor(Math.random()*2); // randomly even or odd parity

 for (var i=0; i<maxcnt; i++)

  move(Math.floor(Math.random()*2)+1, Math.floor(Math.random()*3)+1);

}



function startTimer() {

 clearTimeout(inspectionID);

 if (!started) {

  started = true;

  startTime = new Date();

  timerID = setInterval(updateTimer, 100);

 }

}



function pretty(time) {

 time = Math.round(time);

 var mins = Math.floor(time/60000);

 var secs = (time - 60000*mins)/1000;

 if (mins == 0) {

  return secs;

 } else {

  return mins + (secs<10?":0":":") + secs;

 }

}



function updateTimer() {

 curTime = new Date();

 var time = curTime.getTime() - startTime.getTime();

 gebi('t').innerHTML = pretty(time);

}



function stopTimer(good) {

 if (started) {

  started = false;

  curTime = new Date();

  var time = curTime.getTime() - startTime.getTime();

  gebi('t').innerHTML = pretty(time) + (good ? "" : "*");

  clearInterval(timerID);



  if (good) { // store the time

   times[times.length] = time;

   if (times.length > 100) times = times.slice(times.length - 100);

   // figure out averages and display

   var v = "";

   if (times.length >= 5) v += getAvg(5, times.slice(times.length - 5)) + "<br>";

   if (times.length >= 12) v += getAvg(12, times.slice(times.length - 12)) + "<br>";

   if (times.length >= 100) v += getAvg(100, times);

   gebi('e').innerHTML = v;

   gebi('h').innerHTML = cnt + " @ " + Math.round(100000*cnt/time)/100;

  }

 }

}



function getAvg(n, list) {

 var max = 0;

 var min = 0;

 var sum = list[0];

 for (var i=1; i<n; i++) {

  if (list[i] > list[max]) max = i;

  if (list[i] < list[min]) min = i;

  sum += list[i];

 }

 sum = sum - list[min] - list[max];

 var v = "";

 for (var i=0; i<n; i++) {

  if (i == min || i == max) {

   v += "(" + pretty(list[i]) + ") ";

  } else {

   v += pretty(list[i]) + " ";

  }

 }

 v += "=> " + pretty(sum/(n-2));

 return v;

}



function clearTimes() {

 times = [];

 gebi('e').innerHTML = "";

}



function cyc2(id1, id2) {

 test = gebi(id1).bgColor;

 gebi(id1).bgColor = gebi(id2).bgColor;

 gebi(id2).bgColor = test;

}



function gebi(str) {return document.getElementById(str);}



function getBrowser() {

 // http://www.quirksmode.org/js/detect.html

 var versionSearchString;

 var dataBrowser = [

  {string:navigator.userAgent, subString:"Chrome", identity:"Chrome"},

  {string:navigator.userAgent, subString:"Firefox", identity:"Firefox"},

  {string:navigator.userAgent, subString:"MSIE", identity:"IE", versionSearch:"MSIE"}];



 function searchString(data) {

  for (var i=0;i<data.length;i++) {

   var dataString = data[i].string;

   var dataProp = data[i].prop;

   if (dataString) {

    if (dataString.indexOf(data[i].subString) != -1)

     return data[i].identity;

   } else if (dataProp)

    return data[i].identity;

  }

 };

 

 return searchString(dataBrowser) || "An unknown browser";

}

// -->

</script>

</head>

<body bgColor="black" text="white" onload="init()" onkeydown="doKey(event.keyCode, event.shiftKey)">

<div id="q"></div><br>

<div id="t" style="font-size:200%"></div><br>

<div id="e"></div>

<div id="h"></div>

</body>

</html>
```




Edit:


qqwref said:


> One move away



Yeah I just got that with the arrow keys version. Solution was U:






I lol'd at ∞ tps.

Edit2: ooh

Reconstruction:

Solve: L R (2)
Time: 0 seconds
lim 2/x = ∞ tps.
x->0

[email protected] to use limits to calculate tps.


----------



## Julian (Sep 8, 2011)

(0) 0.036 1.278 (8.678) 0.638 => 0.651
easy sims are fun :3

EDIT: (0.395) (3.077) 0.406 0.633 0.707 => 0.582

EDIT 2:
(0.011) (0.714) 0.567 0.095 0.107 => 0.256
0.018 (0) (1.52) 0.676 1.007 0.394 0.011 0.714 0.567 0.095 0.107 0.365 => 0.395


----------



## stricgoogle (Sep 8, 2011)

I got an sub 6 average of 12 on a qcube 7x7x7 sim.
6:55.644 (47:37.602) 5:21.64 6:02.547 5:11.563 5:25.939 6:13.235 6:05.237 6:27.569 (5:09.927) 5:52.718 5:19.08 => 5:53.517

In the middle of the 2nd solve the phone call interrupted me. I totally forgot I had the sim open .


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice job, haha. Good thing one solve always gets counted out


----------



## aronpm (Sep 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Solve: L R (2)
> Time: 0 seconds
> lim 2/x = ∞ tps.
> x->0
> ...


 
That's only true if x approaches 0 from above. If it approaches from below it approaches negative infinity.


----------



## Julian (Sep 9, 2011)

0.015 (3.571) 0.031 (0) 0.094 => 0.047


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 9, 2011)

Finally sat down and committed my SQ1 algs to memory. Managed to solve it twice so far without looking at any algs.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2011)

Another 0 second 2 move floppysim solve, solution was R U. ∞ tps.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2011)

444, qqolumns

Best average of 5: 59.12
9-13 - (53.86) (73.18) 61.90 58.58 56.89

I have no idea how to get faster :/


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> I think Andrew Ricci has done it.


 
Yeah, I had a .79 before, just got a .78.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 9, 2011)

Got a really nice Ao12, 21.90. My PB is 21.87. Also got a new fullstep PB of 15.73.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I met Sarah


 
I don't understand how this is an accomplishment.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 9, 2011)

4x4

(56.67), 1:00.47, 1:05.21, (1:18.01), 1:04.50, 1:00.11, 1:03.62, 1:06.44, 1:03.09, 1:07.59, 1:02.65, 58.11 = 1:03.18


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 9, 2011)

2x2 pb ao5

Average: 4.10
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 3.36
Worst Time: 9.61
Individual Times:
1.	3.53	F' U2 F' U2 F R' U2 R F'
2.	3.97	F' U R2 U2 F U' F R2 U'
3.	(9.61)	R F' U R F2 R F U
4.	4.81	F U2 F U' F' U F U'
5.	(3.36)	F2 U F' R U F' U2 F' R' U'


----------



## Jedi5412 (Sep 9, 2011)

hell yea

23 total solves in the whole average so far

Average: 2.98
Standard Deviation: 0.33
Best Time: 2.43
Worst Time: 3.89
Individual Times:
1.	2.77	F2 U2 R2 F U2 F U' R
2.	(3.89)	R' F2 U F2 U F R2 U F2 U'
3.	2.73	F R' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U2
4.	3.14	U' F U' R' U F' R' F R2 U'
5.	2.54	F2 U' R' U' R2 F R' U' R2
6.	(2.43)	U' R2 U' F2 R2 U F' R U'
7.	2.68	U' R2 F2 R F2 U R' F2
8.	2.96	R' F' U2 F' U F2 R' F
9.	3.50	U F' R2 F R' F R' F2
10.	2.64	R' U R F' U2 R U R'
11.	3.60	F U2 R' U' F2 R F2 U'
12.	3.28	F' U2 F' R F2 R' U2 F' U


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2011)

2:13.52 5x5 handscramble single PB, not on video.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2011)

Edit: Also got a 0.76 DNF by like 1.5 flips. The 0.76 was my first solve of the year :3


----------



## nccube (Sep 9, 2011)

0.197 0.091 0.523 0.73 0.917 2.347 1.027 0.513 2.307 0.322 1.082 1.165 0.031 0.201 1.991 1.026 (0) 1.264 0.825 0.016 0.66 2.972 1.931 1.2 0.171 0 4.298 0.494 1.41 1.112 1.752 2.442 1.847 1.863 5.092 1.521 1.845 0.282 0.061 2.613 1.082 1.133 0.035 0.7 0.011 0.684 2.896 1.39 3.031 3.405 0.368 1.179 0.393 1 1.75 0.927 1.753 1.828 1.778 1.509 1.067 1.064 1.119 5.132 1.002 2.402 1.6 1.34 0.05 0.368 1.945 3.344 0.287 1.159 0.031 1.138 0.831 0.271 2.719 0.217 0.122 0.967 0.065 (5.497) 0.075 0.176 0.071 2.895 0.589 0 0.112 0.866 2.645 1.143 1.384 0.05 1.048 0 0.049 0.066 => 1.188

Floppy sim


----------



## EricReese (Sep 9, 2011)

1. First LL skip with CFOP (5 f2l pairs, but still)
2. Finally got through 16 barrier been at for like 5 months
3. Sub 16 ao100
4. Beat nl single PB 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.47
worst time: 20.49

current avg5: 15.39 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 14.71 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 15.67 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 15.47 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 15.91 (σ = 1.52)
best avg100: 15.91 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 15.91 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 15.91


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 9, 2011)

Petrus feet 2:44.26 single.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 9, 2011)

13.04, 11.90, 12.84, 12.20, (14.89), (8.82), 12.29, 11.45, 9.97, 10.38, 11.55, 9.55 = *11.52*
(8.82), (12.29), 11.45, 9.97, 10.38 = *10.60* PLLs were A U U U A 
First 6 solves were done several hours before the last 6 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.52
1. 13.04 B2 U' F D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D B D' L R F B' R' B2 R2 D' R2 D' U R2 L2 
2. 11.90 L' R2 B2 R2 U D B D2 F' B L2 F B2 D F2 U F2 B L2 D2 F2 B' U2 B2 L2 
3. 12.84 D L D' F R2 F' R D2 U2 L' F2 B2 D' L' R2 U' D R' F2 U' F2 B2 D' L' U2 
4. 12.20 D F2 L' U L2 R2 F2 U' B R B2 D' R U2 F B' R F' U B L' F L' R B' 
5. (14.89) D' F R2 L' D2 L2 D2 F' L' B' R U B' L' R U' L B2 L D F' R2 F D2 R2 
6. (8.82) F U' D' R2 L' F2 L F2 B2 L D F2 R2 L' F' R2 D F' B2 L2 B' U2 L2 U L 
7. 12.29 D' L' B' R D2 L' D R2 U B' L F' R L2 U' R' D2 U2 L R2 F D B U R2 
8. 11.45 L' R' B' F2 R' L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F R D' B2 U' B D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D 
9. 9.97 L' R' D' F L2 F2 R2 B R L' D2 R F B' R F' L' U D F' B L' F D2 R2 
10. 10.38 F U' L' R B F R' L2 U2 B F' D2 R2 B2 D' F D2 U F' B R U F' R2 L' 
11. 11.55 B' L' B2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 L' D' R' U' F R L' D U' L B2 L U2 R B2 L' U2 
12. 9.55 R' L2 D2 L2 F R2 D' R L F D' R' F B' R' B2 R' L U F B' U L2 U R


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 9, 2011)

2.51, 1.47, 1.87, 2.54, 3.12, (3.75), (0.84), 3.16, 2.63, 2.61, 2.80, 1.54 = 2.42 avg12

Mostly OLLCP/ZBLL/Skips. 0.84 was U perm


----------



## EricReese (Sep 9, 2011)

49.65 PLL attack.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2011)

I not exactly sure how I managed to forget this, but:

Average of 12: 9.31
1. (8.80) F2 D R' U F B' D B L' D F' B R' L U R L' F L' B L2 D' U2 L' F'
2. 9.14 B L R' D L2 F L F2 L B R' B' D2 L2 F L2 U2 R B' L' B L2 B R2 U'
3. 9.59 B2 L2 F2 L' R U R2 D B2 R D2 B' L2 F' R2 B' D B' F' L' U R U L2 F2
4. 8.89 F' L B' L R2 F L F2 D U R F' L2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 U2 D' R2 D B L' U'
5. 9.46 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' R U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F D U B2 L' U2 D L U B D2 B R
6. 9.58 D' U2 L B' D U F U L B2 U D2 L2 B' U2 B' L' R F R' F' D' U2 L' B'
7. 9.77 B L R F' B2 L F D2 F B2 U' L B' L D' B R2 U' D2 L2 D2 B' U' F2 L2
8. (11.32) L U' L' B' U' L2 U2 R U' R2 D2 F R2 B R2 L F U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D R' D
9. 9.09 F2 R B F' L R U' B' U2 D2 R D' F' L' U D' R F' L2 B R2 L2 F U' F'
10. 9.53 L' B L2 U2 L D F' D' L' U' F2 D2 R U2 D' F R' L F' D U L2 R F' L'
11. 8.94 R U2 R U' D2 B' R2 B2 F L D L F B R' D2 R2 D' L' U F' D' U2 B' L2
12. 9.12 L' F D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L R' B' F2 D2 F R L U2 B2 D' F2 B R' F U2 R2

Got this 2 nights ago. Solves 1-5 are a 9.16 Ao5.


----------



## JyH (Sep 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I not exactly sure how I managed to forget this, but:
> 
> Average of 12: 9.31
> 1. (8.80) F2 D R' U F B' D B L' D F' B R' L U R L' F L' B L2 D' U2 L' F'
> ...


 
That's crazy...Only 1 sup 10...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> That's crazy...Only 1 sup 10...


 
I know! I was really surprised as well. My sub 10 ao12's usually have more than two, not sure how I managed to have no counting.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2011)

1.313 pyraminx sim XDD

55. (1.313) B R' U' L R' U' R'

EDIT: Most embarrassing avg5 ever
(1.313), (4.906), 4.156, 1.891, 4.656
4. 1.891 U R B' R' L' U b' u


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 10, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I not exactly sure how I managed to forget this, but:
> 
> Average of 12: 9.31
> 1. (8.80) F2 D R' U F B' D B L' D F' B R' L U R L' F L' B L2 D' U2 L' F'
> ...



You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 10, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> You never cease to amaze me.


 
<3


----------



## Julian (Sep 10, 2011)

0.759 floppy sim ao100


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 10, 2011)

Julian said:


> 0.759 floppy sim ao100


 
Did that take like 4 minutes?


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2011)

1:54.17 5x5 solve!!!

Average of 12: 15.58
1. 15.12 U' R' B' U F D L' U B L' R' F' R L2 U2 D' F2 U F' B 
2. 15.64 U B' D' L2 F' D' U' B L F D R2 B2 U' R F B D' L D2 
3. 14.84 F U R2 D L R' B' D2 F L U L' U2 R2 B' D' U F2 D' R' 
4. 15.78 D2 U B2 F' D' R' U2 B' D2 R' B U2 B2 U B' U' R' L2 B F' 
5. (22.61) B F2 D' U' L' U' R U2 L B U' R U D' L2 F' R2 L U L' 
6. 16.59 D' B' L' R2 D F2 L' R' U2 R' D' B' U2 F B2 U2 R2 L U2 B' 
7. 15.99 F2 R' F D B2 F' L2 B2 D' F' U' R2 B L2 F2 U F2 L F R 
8. (11.93) F' B2 L F2 B' R' D U2 B R2 B2 D R' F L2 B' F' D U2 B2 
9. 15.11 D F B' L' D U L2 F' L' U' R D R D2 R D U B2 L D 
10. 14.47 B' U' R2 F2 R F' B2 D' B2 F R2 F R2 L' U R F L2 D2 B2 
11. 15.91 U' R' F' U' R U' F2 B D' L2 U' R U2 F L2 F' B U' L2 B2 
12. 16.33 U B R' L B2 R2 B' D B' L R' U' D2 F R L2 B' R D' U' 

Very close to PB.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2011)

number of times: 315/315 <- oops  didn't intend to do this many, but they are so short, it's like eating popcorn
best time: 1.313
best avg5: *3.255* = 3.375, (3.047), (4.859), 3.093, 3.297
best avg12: *3.502* = (2.125), 3.859, (5.156), 3.125, 3.250, 2.140, 3.438, 3.750, 4.609, 3.141, 4.344, 3.360
best avg100: *4.229*
session avg: *4.409*

EDIT: That was Pyraminx sim if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 10, 2011)

2x2x2in'

best time: 1.89
worst time: 5.92
best avg5: 3.38 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 3.56 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 3.96 (σ = 0.82)

2.71, 3.18, 3.06, 5.00, 3.90, 4.20, 3.50, 3.62, 4.86, (5.92), 3.48, 4.35, 2.67, 3.73, 3.28, 3.31, 3.82, 5.69, 4.35, 3.38, 3.85, 3.69, 5.73, 3.09, 4.35, 4.53, 5.09, 3.82, 3.89, 4.13, 2.63, 3.48, 3.67, 4.30, 4.28, 2.74, 2.25, 3.50, 4.13, 5.46, 2.91, 3.96, 4.46, 3.27, 4.30, (1.89), 5.06, 3.84, 5.04, 4.95, 5.57, 3.94, 5.46, 3.61, 2.79, 4.51, 3.98, 4.22, 2.68, 5.31, 4.53, 4.92, 3.78, 5.00, 3.91, 2.86, 4.10, 3.85, 3.99, 3.11, 3.98, 3.40, 3.96, 2.78, 4.75, 3.67, 3.58, 3.28, 4.03, 5.17, 2.47, 3.68, 4.03, 4.39, 2.94, 3.36, 3.90, 2.29, 5.04, 4.43, 3.98, 3.10, 4.19, 4.74, 3.47, 5.77, 4.89, 3.57, 4.23, 4.45


Spoiler



1. 2.71 F' U2 R F U' F' U2 R' U' R' U' 
2. 3.18 F' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R U' R' U' 
3. 3.06 R' U F U' F R' U R2 U R' U' 
4. 5.00 R2 U F' R' U' F' U F2 U R' U' 
5. 3.90 F' U2 F' R' U' F' U2 R' U' R' U' 
6. 4.20 F2 R' U2 R F' R2 F R U2 R U' 
7. 3.50 U R2 F' U' F U' F' U2 F2 R' U' 
8. 3.62 U2 R' F2 U R U R F' U' R' U' 
9. 4.86 F U2 R' F' R U R2 F2 U R2 U' 
10. (5.92) F U F2 R2 U' F U2 R U2 R2 U' 
11. 3.48 F' U2 R U F2 R' F2 R' U' R' U' 
12. 4.35 U F' R2 F R U2 F2 R U2 R' U' 
13. 2.67 R2 U' R F2 R F' U2 R U2 F2 U' 
14. 3.73 R U R F' R' U F2 R U R' U' 
15. 3.28 R' F U' F' R U F' R2 U' R2 U' 
16. 3.31 U' F' R' U2 R F' R F2 U' F' U' 
17. 3.82 R U R F' R2 U F' R U2 R' U' 
18. 5.69 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R F U' R' U' 
19. 4.35 R F' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' 
20. 3.38 F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 F U R2 U' 
21. 3.85 U F' U F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
22. 3.69 R' F' U2 F U' F' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
23. 5.73 F U' F R' F U' F R U2 R2 U' 
24. 3.09 U' F U' F R2 F' U2 F' U R' U' 
25. 4.35 F R U2 R F2 U' R U F' R' U' 
26. 4.53 R U2 R2 F R' F R2 F U' R' U' 
27. 5.09 R2 U' F R U' R' F U2 F' R' U' 
28. 3.82 U R U' R F' R' U R2 F' R' U' 
29. 3.89 R' F2 U R2 U R U F' U' R' U' 
30. 4.13 R F2 R' U R2 U2 R' F U' R' U' 
31. 2.63 U2 R' U F' R2 F' U R2 U R' U' 
32. 3.48 F U' R' F2 U R' F R' U2 R' U' 
33. 3.67 R' U F2 R U2 R' U F2 U2 R' U' 
34. 4.30 F U2 F2 U' F U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
35. 4.28 U F' R' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
36. 2.74 R' F' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' R U' 
37. 2.25 U' F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
38. 3.50 F U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F U2 R' U' 
39. 4.13 F2 R F' R F' R F R2 U R' U' 
40. 5.46 U' R F2 U F' U2 F U F2 R' U' 
41. 2.91 R2 F R U F U R' U2 F2 R' U' 
42. 3.96 R2 U R F2 R U R U F' R2 U' 
43. 4.46 U F' R2 F R F2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
44. 3.27 R' F' R' U F2 U R F' U2 R' U' 
45. 4.30 F R U F' U2 R' U F' R F U' 
46. (1.89) U2 R2 F' R U R' U2 F' U2 R' U' 
47. 5.06 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' U' 
48. 3.84 U2 F2 R U' R F' R' F U' R' U' 
49. 5.04 F' U2 R2 U F R' F2 R U' R2 U' 
50. 4.95 U' F' U2 R2 F' R U R2 U R' U' 
51. 5.57 R2 F U' F' R U2 F' R U F' U' 
52. 3.94 R2 U' R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' 
53. 5.46 U' R' F U' F2 U' F' R' F R' U' 
54. 3.61 R U2 F' U' R F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' 
55. 2.79 U' R' U F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R' U' 
56. 4.51 U R F U' F2 R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
57. 3.98 U R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
58. 4.22 R F U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' U' 
59. 2.68 F2 R' F U' F2 U F2 R U R' U' 
60. 5.31 F2 R2 F U' R2 F2 U' R' U R' U' 
61. 4.53 F2 R' U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
62. 4.92 F R' U' R2 F' R U R' F R2 U' 
63. 3.78 U2 F' R2 F2 U R' F2 R U' R' U' 
64. 5.00 U2 R' U' R' F U2 R F' R2 F' U' 
65. 3.91 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
66. 2.86 U R' F R2 F R U F2 U' R' U' 
67. 4.10 F' U2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U' 
68. 3.85 F' U2 F' R' U R' U R' U R' U' 
69. 3.99 R' F' R2 U2 F R' U F' U R' U' 
70. 3.11 R' F R2 U2 F R2 U F' U' R' U' 
71. 3.98 F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F U2 R' U' 
72. 3.40 U R2 F U2 F' R F' U F2 R' U' 
73. 3.96 R F U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U' R' U' 
74. 2.78 U' R F2 R2 U' R2 F R' F' R' U' 
75. 4.75 R' F R F2 U F U' R2 U2 R' U' 
76. 3.67 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
77. 3.58 U' R2 U' R F2 R' F R2 F' R' U' 
78. 3.28 F2 R2 F U' R U' F2 R F' R' U' 
79. 4.03 F U F2 U R F' U2 R F' R2 U' 
80. 5.17 F2 U2 R2 U' F R' F R2 U2 F' U' 
81. 2.47 F' U R F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
82. 3.68 R2 F U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
83. 4.03 F2 U2 R F' U' F' U F' U2 R' U' 
84. 4.39 U2 R U2 R U' F R' F' U R2 U' 
85. 2.94 F2 R' U2 R' U' F U' R U' R' U' 
86. 3.36 R' F U2 F U' F U R U' R2 U' 
87. 3.90 R F R2 F' R2 U F' R F R' U' 
88. 2.29 U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F R' U' 
89. 5.04 F2 R' F U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 U' 
90. 4.43 F' U2 F' R2 U R F R' U' R2 U' 
91. 3.98 R2 F2 R U2 F U F R' U2 R2 U' 
92. 3.10 F2 R2 F U F' R U' R' U' R' U' 
93. 4.19 U' R2 U F R' U2 F2 R' F R' U' 
94. 4.74 U R' U F' R' F2 U R2 U2 R' U' 
95. 3.47 F2 U R2 F U' F U' R' U2 R' U' 
96. 5.77 R2 F' R2 F' R U F' R2 U' R' U' 
97. 4.89 F' R F' U F' R2 F U2 F' R' U' 
98. 3.57 U R F' R2 F U2 F' R U R2 U' 
99. 4.23 U R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R U2 R' U' 
100. 4.45 U R F2 R U' R' F2 U F' R' U'


----------



## Florian (Sep 10, 2011)

Blind Single PB
1. 2:28.06 D U' F U' D' F' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D R2 L D' L2 D2 R' D' U' R U' F' B2 L2

Method 3COP for Edges and Corners
Memo: Visual for Cornerorientation and permutation - Story for Edges

I'll change my Edgemethod to Turbo


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 10, 2011)

(1.52), 1.68, 2.43, 2.05, 1.80, 2.27, 2.08, 2.41, 2.02, (3.50), 1.72, 1.86 = 2.03

PB


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 10, 2011)

Third ever sub-8. :3

7.81 U D' F' L D R' D U' L' B U B' F D U2 F B2 U2 L2 D U' L' F' D' F 

Also NL PB.

Edit: 
Sh-yeah!!

Average of 100: 12.91 (PB =DDDD)


Spoiler



1. 13.75 B2 L2 D2 L D2 L2 U L2 R B F2 R' F R' F' U' R' D F R' D2 F2 L' B2 D' 
2. 15.21 L F' R' F B U' D' R2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F U L F' D' R U D' F B2 
3. 14.36 U' R2 L' B' L U2 B' D' U' R' U2 L F U' B' U2 D R' F L U' D R' F2 L2 
4. 12.69 B2 L R' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 L R2 U D' B2 F' D' F' D2 R2 B R D' U2 F D' 
5. 10.16 R U D' F' R2 D L F B2 U R2 D L' R2 B' F D F2 U' D' R2 L' U' B R2 
6. 16.15 U2 F' L F' R2 B U' L2 D' B' U2 D L2 D B2 R B L' F2 B' R' F' R2 D2 F 
7. 14.22 B2 D2 U' B F U2 B U2 B U' R2 U L' U2 F L F U F D2 L2 B' F' D L2 
8. 15.42 R' D B' D F2 D2 R' L' B' U B2 U2 D2 B' D L R2 D2 R L2 B' L2 B' F' R2 
9. 12.18 B2 R' F R' F2 B2 D B U' F' B' L' R' F2 L2 D R U D2 F2 L2 R F2 L F 
10. 14.65 L' B' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D2 F U2 B' U B' D B2 R F U B L2 U' L' F' L 
11. 10.97 U B2 U' F2 L R' F' R' U B2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 U L F2 R2 B' F' R' F' D 
12. 11.81 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L' D2 U' F2 R' B F2 R' F B2 R B U' L2 B' F' U' 
13. 11.41 B R2 L2 B' D F' D' L' F' D U B2 U F2 B' R2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 U' F2 L 
14. 12.75 D B2 L F U F' B2 R2 D' L F' R2 U L U' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 B U' B' R L 
15. 12.10 D R F' B2 U F2 B' L U' D2 F2 U' B L B2 D R D2 U' L2 F' D' R' U2 L2 
16. (17.17) D B' U2 D' R F2 L' R' D R2 U' F2 R B' F U D2 L F2 D' F2 B R L2 U 
17. 16.57 R' U' L D2 L B L' F2 D2 U' F2 R B2 R L' F2 U D2 L B F R2 L B2 R2 
18. 12.77 R2 D2 L2 U D L' B' L' R2 D' B L2 B D B' F2 D2 L U D2 F2 R L' F2 B 
19. 12.53 L2 B' U R2 F R' F B' U2 L D F D' F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D B2 F' L' F' 
20. 13.47 F' U2 B L2 B2 L D' B U' F D2 B2 F' R2 D R F U' F2 B2 D' U' R2 F D' 
21. 9.86 R B2 D2 U' F B R2 B2 L2 U L R U2 R2 B2 F' U D' F' R U' D B F2 U' 
22. 12.34 D2 F' D2 R L F D2 L' F R2 F' D2 B2 D' U2 L2 B' D' F2 L2 B F' L2 U' B 
23. 14.21 L F2 R D F2 B2 D2 L D L' F2 R U2 D2 F2 D R D F2 L' U B' L2 D F 
24. 10.11 F B2 L2 B F' R2 L2 U' R B' U B2 L U' B' L B2 L F2 D2 U2 L' D U2 R 
25. 14.86 F' L' D' B U' B' R B' F L' F' B2 L2 B L2 D' F2 L' R2 U L' D F2 R B' 
26. 14.32 D2 L U B2 R2 D F2 R' D' R' D B' F2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 R L2 F' B R D2 F2 
27. 12.21 U' L2 F' L2 D U B2 F U R B2 R L' F2 R' B D B D L D' R2 U2 D R2 
28. 12.30 D L F R L' B' U' R' F' U' F D' R U F2 L' D R' B L U2 R' F U2 D' 
29. 13.97 F' L R2 B' F R L' F' D2 F2 L' R' B L2 B' R L U D2 L2 U2 L2 R' B' L 
30. 13.22 R2 F2 R L U2 B2 L2 R B F U2 R2 F' D R L' D' B2 U' R2 F2 B R2 D2 L2 
31. 10.05 U R B F' L' F2 B2 U' L' B' L' D' U' B U' R' U' F2 L' F2 U' B F' D B2 
32. 12.28 R D U' L' F2 U2 B' R' D' U F R' U' L2 B D' B' L2 D R2 B2 R D' R U' 
33. 13.31 B R D2 U L D U R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L' F L' R U' B R' L' F' R F R' 
34. 12.41 U2 L U' F B R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' B2 R F L2 B L' R2 U' B2 U' R F2 B' U' 
35. 14.68 F' U2 D L R D' R' L2 U2 B2 F D L R' F B2 R' B2 D U2 L B2 U' L2 R2 
36. 12.24 D' B2 L' U2 D2 L' B' L B D F2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B D' L D L U2 D L 
37. 8.80 B2 D' L' B' L' U2 D' F' D F2 U B R D F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B R2 D' U' L2 B 
38. 11.24 R' L2 F B' U2 B2 U F' B2 L2 F' R2 B D R' U L D B' L' F2 D' B L' U 
39. 12.26 R' B2 U' R L B2 D F2 D' R U' L2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U 
40. 15.82 L F2 D' F2 L F L2 F R2 B2 U2 D' B F2 U F' R U' R2 L F' L B U' D 
41. 14.03 R F2 L' R' F D2 L' B' F' U B2 F2 U' R L F R' B F2 D2 L2 F2 B' U' D 
42. 12.15 B F L' U F' D B D2 U' L' R B2 R2 B U' L' B' F' R B F' R' F' U B2 
43. 11.54 D' U2 L' F' U' R U2 F2 B U' L' F2 D U B' U' B' U2 D R' B D2 F' U2 B2 
44. 9.74 F2 L R2 F2 U2 F R2 U R2 L2 F R2 B2 D L U2 D L2 F2 B2 D' B F' D R' 
45. 12.64 D R U2 R D' L F U D L' R' B' F' R D' R' U' D' L B R' B2 U' L U2 
46. 13.59 F' B2 D2 U2 B' D' B R D' B2 R2 F L2 U2 D B L2 F D' B2 D R2 F' R2 U' 
47. 11.90 B' R L' D2 L' D2 R' L2 F2 L' D2 U F U2 D2 L' B2 U B' L B' R D' B R' 
48. 12.45 U2 F2 U D2 B2 L' F2 U R2 L' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 D' B R F' L 
49. 13.90 U2 B F' L' U2 R L' U' B F2 D R' B L' F B' U R' B F L2 R' B' L D2 
50. 12.83 U B2 L2 R' U2 B' F' D2 U F' L' R2 D L R' D' B2 F2 U2 D F2 U2 L2 U D 
51. 15.73 D2 F2 D' L B R' U F' R U L' F U2 L2 U' R D F2 L' F' U' F2 B U2 F2 
52. 11.59 R' B L' R2 U R2 U' F2 D B D' F' R F2 U R F B2 D' L2 D L2 U D2 R2 
53. 13.59 F D' B2 D B' U' D' F' U D2 F D R' L' F2 R2 L B2 R' F' D' U2 L2 R' F 
54. 13.42 L2 F2 L F2 L' D2 L D' B U' R' D' L' F U' D' B F L U D2 F U' F2 R 
55. 11.78 B' D' B F U L' F D' B2 R2 B R2 U2 F B2 U' B2 D F B R' D2 U R F' 
56. 12.85 D B F' L B D2 U B2 L2 D2 R' U F' B' U' L' F2 B' U' B2 L D' F D2 B' 
57. 12.80 L' F' U' F2 L' R' D2 F' D2 R2 D L2 D' R D' U L D U F2 R' U2 B2 D' U 
58. 14.83 L B L' R U' D' F L' F' U2 B2 D R F L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' L2 D' B2 L' B2 
59. 11.70 U B' F2 R' F2 U2 F' B' U2 D' B2 U B' U2 D' F' U' L2 U' F R2 B L2 U L2 
60. 15.74 D B F U2 L2 U' B' U B2 D U2 F' D' B' F R' B F' L' U' B' U2 F R' L 
61. 14.21 R' D2 U' F' U R2 L D2 B F2 D' L B2 F2 R F2 L F L' D' L R B2 F U 
62. 12.13 B' F L B U2 B' F2 R B2 R' U2 B' F L' U L2 F R' B2 L' R' F' U2 B D 
63. 15.14 D U B D' U2 L2 R' F' R2 D B R F2 U' B' D2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 U' R' F U 
64. 13.97 F L' F2 L2 D B2 L' F' U2 D L D' F' D2 F R2 F D L' R' U F' B L2 D' 
65. 14.90 F' R' D2 B2 F2 L2 D U' F D' L R' B' L' U' R' B R D' F' B2 L2 F U2 L' 
66. 13.16 D' B2 U' B' L' R B2 D2 F' R' F D2 U2 R D L U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 B' R2 L 
67. 14.50 L' U' L R U2 B' L2 B F L2 U' R2 U D2 R F L2 R' F' U' R2 L2 D' L D2 
68. 13.65 F' U B F U' L2 F' B D2 B U F2 U' R L B' F2 U' D' L2 B' U' B2 F' L 
69. 15.24 B U2 B R2 L D B2 U R2 L2 B' R2 B D B' D L2 U' B' U' F D' R2 F2 R 
70. 14.24 B' R B' U D2 R' D' B D2 L' F D2 L F B U2 F' L F U2 R' L' F B' U2 
71. 14.30 B2 F' U' F2 B' R2 U' L' F B2 L R U' F D2 B2 U2 R' F' L B2 D2 B' L R2 
72. 11.65 R' L2 B' F2 L' D' U F L U L2 B2 U2 R L U' L' F2 U' F R' D L2 F' U2 
73. 10.50 B2 U2 B U2 R' D' U2 R' U D2 R' B' U' F' B' U2 D R F R' L U' L' D2 L 
74. 13.08 D2 R2 L2 B' D' R F D F' B2 U L2 U R D L2 F B' U B F L' F L B 
75. 13.83 R' L' B2 D R U2 B2 L B2 U' L2 F L' B2 L' R2 D2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 F' R 
76. 9.63 L B F2 R2 B2 U R' B2 D' L' F' D2 L' B' L' U B' U F' D U' B2 D' U' F2 
77. 10.60 U' D L' U R2 B' D2 F' L B U' R L2 B' F' U L F D2 B' F2 U' B2 R2 U' 
78. 13.50 F2 R U' D' L2 D R U L2 D2 L R' F R2 F U2 L' B2 F2 D' U F' U B' U 
79. 13.73 B F U2 R U2 D2 L U2 L2 F' U' D F2 B D L' R U2 D2 R2 L B L D R' 
80. 14.81 U B U2 F' B2 D2 R B L' F' D' U R D' U' L' B2 U' D L' U L' D B' R 
81. 12.82 U' R2 L B U B2 F' U' F U2 L F' L2 B R' U2 F2 B' R D' F2 L2 R B L2 
82. 13.33 R2 B2 F2 D L' U F2 D' F B' R' D U' B D' U' F' D F' D2 U' R L2 U L2 
83. 12.14 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F' D F2 B' D R2 B2 R2 F' B2 U2 B2 D F' D' B' U2 L B' 
84. 8.99 R F' L B R D R D' L F2 L2 B' L2 D F D2 U B L2 F R' D' L2 F2 L 
85. 12.98 U' F2 L2 F' D2 U B D2 B' F' D2 R' F' R D2 U R' F L' U R F L' F' L2 
86. 13.47 L' U' R2 D L' B2 R2 L U L' R2 D R L2 D' R L2 U L B' F2 L2 U2 B D 
87. 12.56 B' L B L' B' L' B' R2 L F D2 R2 D B2 D' F' D' U2 L' U B R2 D' F2 L2 
88. (7.81) U D' F' L D R' D U' L' B U B' F D U2 F B2 U2 L2 D U' L' F' D' F 
89. 13.10 D' B R2 L' D2 F' U B2 F2 D' U2 B R F' R2 L D2 F2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 B R' 
90. 11.54 R' L2 D F' R' U2 L F U2 R' D' U F' L' B2 F2 R2 U2 D F2 R L F2 L F 
91. 11.71 U' B' D' U2 B2 D' B L2 U' R D' R' U' F' D' B' U2 R2 B D' F U' D' B F 
92. 14.10 L' F R' D' U' R F' B2 U2 R' B' U' F2 D L B L D2 B' R B U' F R L2 
93. 11.71 R' F2 U' L D B U' F2 B D R F' L2 B' F U' L' D2 R' U L2 R' U' F' D' 
94. 13.67 U2 L2 B' L B R' U D F2 U' L' F B2 R2 U' L2 R' U R' D U2 F' D B' R2 
95. 11.88 R' L2 B L2 U' F2 D' B' R B D L U2 L2 D2 F' L' F2 U F2 U F' L R U2 
96. 12.91 U' B' U F' D' R2 B' D2 U2 L U' B U' R U2 L2 D R D2 F2 L B' F R2 U' 
97. 11.92 R D2 U2 L' B2 L B L B2 L' F' B' L D2 R B2 D F' R D2 F U2 L B2 F2 
98. 13.90 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F' L' B F D' L' R F' L B' R' U2 D2 L' D' F2 D' L2 
99. 11.32 F' U R2 B R' D R D2 R F2 U2 F2 L U2 D R' U' B D' L2 B L' U L U2 
100. 11.94 D2 U L D B' L' U2 D2 L U' L2 R' D B' D' B2 U' D' L' F' U D' L U B2



PB ao12:
Average of 12: 12.13


Spoiler



1. 12.24 D' B2 L' U2 D2 L' B' L B D F2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B D' L D L U2 D L 
2. (8.80) B2 D' L' B' L' U2 D' F' D F2 U B R D F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B R2 D' U' L2 B 
3. 11.24 R' L2 F B' U2 B2 U F' B2 L2 F' R2 B D R' U L D B' L' F2 D' B L' U 
4. 12.26 R' B2 U' R L B2 D F2 D' R U' L2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U 
5. (15.82) L F2 D' F2 L F L2 F R2 B2 U2 D' B F2 U F' R U' R2 L F' L B U' D 
6. 14.03 R F2 L' R' F D2 L' B' F' U B2 F2 U' R L F R' B F2 D2 L2 F2 B' U' D 
7. 12.15 B F L' U F' D B D2 U' L' R B2 R2 B U' L' B' F' R B F' R' F' U B2 
8. 11.54 D' U2 L' F' U' R U2 F2 B U' L' F2 D U B' U' B' U2 D R' B D2 F' U2 B2 
9. 9.74 F2 L R2 F2 U2 F R2 U R2 L2 F R2 B2 D L U2 D L2 F2 B2 D' B F' D R' 
10. 12.64 D R U2 R D' L F U D L' R' B' F' R D' R' U' D' L B R' B2 U' L U2 
11. 13.59 F' B2 D2 U2 B' D' B R D' B2 R2 F L2 U2 D B L2 F D' B2 D R2 F' R2 U' 
12. 11.90 B' R L' D2 L' D2 R' L2 F2 L' D2 U F U2 D2 L' B2 U B' L B' R D' B R'


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol this is really sad.

2x2, almost completely Ortega because I was too lazy to look up the CLL algs that I forgot and I didn't want to have to deal with recognizing cases that I don't know, especially considering how terrible I am at recognizing L cases.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.47
worst time: 6.99

current avg5: 3.76 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 3.69 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 4.13 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 4.12 (σ = 0.57)

current avg100: 4.75 (σ = 0.90)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ate a rusty snatch.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 10, 2011)

57.87 k4 single (CF3L) 
My time vary from that up to 1:30, mostly dependent on what ELL I get, and how many r2 algs I end up spamming


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2011)

Can you like, lay down an r2 ELL example?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 10, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> (1.52), 1.68, 2.43, 2.05, 1.80, 2.27, 2.08, 2.41, 2.02, (3.50), 1.72, 1.86 = 2.03
> 
> PB


Will have to beat this. 

Doing some 3x3 sim because I don't have real cubes with me.

18.73, 19.29, 17.05, 17.82, 18.92, 17.04, 17.75, (16.22), 18.70, 16.23, (21.47), 16.74 = 17.83
17.04, 17.75, (16.22), (18.70), 16.23 = 17.01
and 13.84 NL single.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2011)

6.72 / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (1,-5) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) / (2,-1) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0)

-3 / -3 / 
-5,6 /
/ -3 / -1,-1 / 4,1 /
6,-3 / -3 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
0,3 / 3 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1

Full step :3


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2011)

Floppysim 0.714 average of 100 in 2:50.07


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 10, 2011)

43.13 4x4 average of 5.


1.	42.03	D2 U Lw' B2 F' D' Dw Uw' U2 F2 D2 U' R B2 F2 L R B' Bw Lw' Rw2 Bw Fw' D2 Uw F' D Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F Lw' Rw Bw' Dw'
2.	43.94	Fw2 F' Lw' Uw' Bw F' L2 Lw R Dw2 U' Lw2 F' L2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 L B' Fw D2 U2 B2 F2 R U L2 Bw R B F2 Uw Lw Rw2 F R Fw' D2 Dw' Fw
3.	43.41	Fw F2 Rw B Dw' Rw' Fw2 Lw Rw Uw2 U' Lw R2 B2 Lw2 B' F2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw Rw Dw' L F' D2 Bw2 Dw2 B' Dw B' Bw' U2 Lw2 Rw B Dw' Fw' Rw2 R'
4.	40.19	D U B' Bw L2 Fw F2 D' Dw2 Lw Uw Rw2 R' Bw2 L' Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw' R Fw' L' B' Bw Dw Uw2 F2 D2 Uw R B2 L' D2 Dw Uw Fw Lw2 F' Dw2 B2
5.	48.27	D' U' F L R' Dw Bw2 L Rw R2 B2 Bw Rw' R2 B' L' Dw' Bw Uw' B Bw' F2 U B Bw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 D' Dw Uw2 B' Bw2 Lw2 R Bw' L' Dw Bw' L


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2011)

47.11 single on the megaminx sim, and 1:15 single on the real thing.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

pb 5x5 ao12

Average: 1:43.33
Standard Deviation: 6.15
Best Time: 1:31.80
Worst Time: 1:57.70
Individual Times:
1.	1:36.21	U B' Dw Fw2 D Lw2 Rw B' F2 Lw Rw' R Dw Uw2 U' R D Dw' Uw2 R' Dw2 F' Dw2 U Fw' Dw' Uw' R U' Fw2 D Dw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 B' F2 L' R F' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 L D Rw Uw R2 B' Bw Fw F L' Rw' U L Uw2
2.	(1:31.80)	B' Bw Fw' F Rw2 B' L Bw Dw Uw U' Rw' B' Fw F Rw' R2 Bw Dw Rw2 D' U2 B2 U Rw' U L2 F2 L' Rw' Bw' Lw D Dw Uw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 D2 Bw' Rw Bw' Fw D' Lw Uw2 L2 Lw2 Fw2 U2 F2 D Dw2 Rw Dw Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2
3.	1:47.03	F Uw2 B Bw' F2 D2 Dw' U Bw' L Rw2 R' Dw' B F2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw Fw' Rw' R U' L' B' Bw2 Rw2 B' D' U B Fw2 L2 U L' Lw F' Rw R2 D' Bw F2 L R Fw F U Rw2 B Fw F' Rw D2 R Fw U Rw R2
4.	1:42.97	D' Lw2 U Lw D2 Fw2 L' Lw' Bw2 F2 D' Uw U2 R D2 Dw' Uw' U Rw' F' D Uw F' L2 Lw2 R Bw' F Lw2 B2 F2 L2 B Dw F' D' L Uw Rw Uw U F2 Dw U2 L Rw B Dw' U R Fw' L2 D' Rw2 R' B2 D2 L2 B F2
5.	1:45.49	D' Dw' Uw' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R' D F L2 Lw' Rw R2 Fw F' Lw Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' F' Lw' R' Fw' L Rw Uw Lw B Bw Lw D2 U' Lw Rw' Dw Bw2 L2 D R2 B2 Rw' Uw B2 Bw2 Fw2 F D2 Uw2 R' D' Uw2 U2 Lw2 B' U' Fw Rw R
6.	1:53.46	Rw' Uw' U Fw' Uw2 L' Lw R Fw' Rw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 F' D F Lw' R' Fw2 R2 Uw B L2 Lw2 Rw' R Bw' F' Rw Fw Dw2 L' Uw L' R B2 D Dw' U2 L2 Lw Bw' F' D Rw2 Fw Lw Rw2 U' B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 U' Lw D2 Dw' Uw Bw' Dw2
7.	1:32.57	Uw B2 Fw' Lw' Dw' B F U2 Lw' Rw U' Bw2 L2 Bw2 Rw D U B F Uw R' Fw' L R' Fw' Dw' Uw' Lw Rw2 F D' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R Dw' U' Lw' D2 Dw L' B2 Bw2 U Lw Rw R2 Bw' D Bw Lw2 U2 F2 D' U' L' F R2 D' R
8.	1:46.50	Fw2 F2 U2 Bw Lw2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 U Bw2 Rw2 R' Bw' R' D2 Bw' L U2 L2 F2 Dw2 R2 Bw' D' Dw2 B' Bw Fw F2 L R2 Fw F2 Uw' B Fw U2 F' Dw U' Lw' F Uw2 L Lw2 Fw2 F Uw R2 Bw' Fw F2 R D U L D2 Bw2 Dw' L'
9.	(1:57.70)	D2 B' Bw L2 R' Dw L Lw Rw' R Bw2 Fw2 L2 Rw R' Uw2 Rw2 Dw' U' Fw' D2 Dw' Uw2 F L' B2 D' F' L U' Fw2 Dw2 U2 R Dw Uw2 R2 F' D2 Dw' Uw L' Lw' B2 Fw F Rw B' Fw L B U2 Rw' Bw' F Lw' Uw Lw Rw' R
10.	1:52.33	Bw' F L2 D' Uw2 F Lw' Bw2 Fw L' F D2 B' Bw2 F2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 D B Bw' F Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 L B' Fw Rw D Uw' R' Dw' Lw' F2 Rw' Uw' U Lw R Bw2 D B Dw2 U2 F' R' Bw2 Fw Dw' Fw' Rw Fw2 U L2 Dw' Rw' Fw
11.	1:34.74	Lw2 Rw2 R Bw2 U2 F' L B' F' L2 Lw B' U B' F2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw2 L2 B F Rw B2 L2 Lw2 R Dw Lw' R' Dw Uw' U2 L2 B Bw' Fw L2 R Uw' L' Rw2 R B2 Fw Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw Fw2 Uw' U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2
12.	1:42.02	D2 B2 Fw' D Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw R F Uw2 U2 L B R2 D2 Rw' R' Fw F2 L' Fw F2 Uw' B' U B Bw' D Bw F2 D2 Dw' U2 B2 Fw2 Lw' R B Fw2 R' F2 Uw Fw' Uw B2 D Dw Fw' F2 Dw' Uw' B2 Rw2 Bw' Dw Uw2 U' L' Uw


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 10, 2011)

32.5 P.B. for the 3x3 rubiks cube. it was a lucky solve. is that still quite good? should i do competitions? my avarage is around 50secs!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 10, 2011)

STOCKY7 said:


> 32.5 P.B. for the 3x3 rubiks cube. it was a lucky solve. is that still quite good? should i do competitions? my avarage is around 50secs!


 
Doesn't matter how fast you are. If there's a competition nearby, it's usually worth it.

EDIT: 8.50 B R2 B L R D R2 D2 F B R2 U2 B F' D' F2 B2 D' U R' L2 D2 R2 D L 

First sub-10 with a full on pop. An edge piece popped to the other side of the room, to which I ran immediately, whilst still trying to turn the cube, put it in, and finished by the time I reached the keyboard again. I figured it was like 15 seconds or something, but lol. Just lol.

Pop was during CMLL, by the way. Go figure.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2011)

Some more Pyraminx Sim. I think I might need to learn a decent method sometime.

number of times: 352/352
best time: 1.78
best avg5:* 2.94* (σ = 0.05) = 2.89, (5.06), 3.02, 2.92, (1.81)
best avg12: *3.44* (σ = 0.41) = 3.88, 3.89, 3.55, 2.97, (6.00), (2.25), 3.13, 3.48, 3.61, 3.94, 3.28, 2.64
best avg100: *3.95* (σ = 1.11)
session avg: *4.12* (σ = 1.13)


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

9.xx single on video.
I can't be bothered to upload it though.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 10, 2011)

Megaminx: 1:41.98 PB Ao12 with a 1:40.70 PB Ao5 (in Bold)

100.06 99.78 105.99 108.32 (94.49) 100.50 105.65 *97.42 (108.96) 97.66 103.38 101.06*


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Some more Pyraminx Sim. I think I might need to learn a decent method sometime.


 
You should learn polish V. Its fun to do intuitively.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

I can now solve a mirror blocks without going mad.
My solution is simple: just use Heise.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 10, 2011)

2.99 2x2 avg 12!  First sub 3 avg12 after many sub 3 ao5's!

3.44, 2.47, (5.69), 4.34, (1.87), 1.92, 3.38, 3.47, 2.38, 3.40, 2.49, 2.67


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol. I relearned the 2x2 CLLs that I had forgotten, and then did some solves.

3.56 avg5
3.99 avg12
4.51 avg100

lololol i suck

I most likely could have gotten the avg100 lower, but I accidentally refreshed the page, and didn't feel like doing a whole new set of 100+ solves.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 10, 2011)

2.22 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2011)

0.546 floppysim average of 100 in 2:36.57






Average scrambling + inspection + solve = 1.5657 seconds


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice job, I think the best I got after like 3 tries was 2:44. Did you write a program to do this for you or are you just playing along in a separate qqTimer window?


Gigaminx sim (whyyyy):

best time: 5:27.125 (sub 5:30 \m/)

best avg5: 5:55.089
5:56.266, 6:05.157, 5:43.844, (6:28.234), (5:27.125)

best avg12: 5:59.608
5:46.609, 6:01.125, 5:56.032, 5:56.266, 6:05.157, 5:43.844, (6:28.234), (5:27.125), 6:13.141, 6:15.187, 5:50.047, 6:08.672


----------



## Jedi5412 (Sep 11, 2011)

My first 4x4 average of 5
Had one for like 3 months but ive never got the motivation to do a avg 

times (reset):
1:44.80, 2:04.58, 1:49.59, 1:40.81, 1:42.11 
Avg: 1:45.50


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2011)

10.87 Official Average and 9.02 Single (again) officially. Now, in competition, I'm .01 faster than Chris Olson. <3


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

number of times: 102/102
best time: 1.88
worst time: 7.41

current avg5: 3.78 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.15 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 4.14 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 3.67 (σ = 0.60)

current avg100: 4.15 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 4.15 (σ = 0.87)

session avg: 4.14 (σ = 0.86)

This is better. Lol I still suck.

Stackmatted, btw.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 11, 2011)

Pyraminx
number of times: 200/200
best time: 3.55
worst time: 11.34

best avg5: 5.49 (σ = 0.18)
best avg12: 5.98 (σ = 0.69)
best avg100: 7.13 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 7.50

Times:


Spoiler



5.84, 8.66, 6.37, 6.79, 7.94, 11.14, 10.98, 9.62, 4.87, 10.00, 8.69, 8.42, 9.42, 8.47, 9.86, 8.29, 5.63, 11.15, 3.55, 7.86, 9.84, 5.84, 5.94, 8.04, 10.37, 6.24, 8.23, 8.23, 8.84, 8.68, 6.45, 11.34, 6.56, 7.22, 8.37, 9.66, 6.61, 6.87, 9.68, 8.56, 7.43, 4.96, 4.61, 7.44, 8.82, 5.50, 9.92, 6.80, 9.60, 8.53, 8.07, 7.07, 7.68, 6.61, 9.98, 10.06, 6.38, 6.68, 4.26, 6.40, 6.85, 5.42, 7.58, 9.74, 9.48, 7.11, 7.33, 8.76, 9.15, 10.73, 8.56, 8.70, 6.29, 9.52, 9.79, 7.54, 7.70, 8.05, 7.36, 6.76, 7.41, 10.55, 6.77, 8.21, 5.54, 6.36, 7.39, 7.40, (4.39), 5.25, 5.67, (5.86), 5.56, 5.50, 5.62, 7.09, 9.91, 6.05, 8.27, 7.30, 4.71, 3.99, 9.57, 6.82, 8.94, 8.15, 6.42, 8.37, 6.13, 7.08, 7.41, 7.62, 4.90, 4.34, 7.41, 5.70, 6.13, 6.85, 8.24, 9.09, 7.75, 10.11, 7.66, 7.56, 6.12, 8.02, 6.83, 5.12, 9.09, 10.66, 7.54, 6.26, 9.46, 9.30, 6.53, 6.21, 5.83, 5.66, 6.88, 6.63, 5.54, 10.40, 7.53, 8.67, 8.21, 7.65, 6.25, 7.18, 5.38, 7.49, 8.12, 5.51, 9.04, 7.80, 6.61, 4.48, 5.97, 6.50, 6.10, 7.14, 6.51, 10.35, 5.87, 6.05, 7.08, 7.30, 8.41, 5.65, 9.86, 8.34, 7.49, 8.80, 8.02, 7.65, 9.44, 7.51, 8.64, 6.64, 6.88, 6.14, 7.44, 8.58, 6.93, 5.72, 6.05, 7.44, 8.15, 9.33, 7.92, 7.15, 8.58, 6.61, 7.87, 8.35, 5.55, 6.07, 10.11, 6.74, 8.03, 5.84


First and last times were both 5.84.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 11, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I can now solve a mirror blocks without going mad.
> My solution is simple: just use Heise.


 
I don't see how using Heise would make it any easier.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 10.87 Official Average and 9.02 Single (again) officially. Now, in competition, I'm .01 faster than Chris Olsen. <3


 
Nice, dude. 


Spoiler



Olson*


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Nice, dude.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Thanks, and I fixed it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 10.87 Official Average and 9.02 Single (again) officially. Now, in competition, I'm .01 faster than Chris Olson. <3


 
Well, my 10.88 average was lucky. So don't expect me to beat this


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Nice job, I think the best I got after like 3 tries was 2:44. Did you write a program to do this for you or are you just playing along in a separate qqTimer window?



I just recorded 3:30 of qqtimer then edited it in to the video after. So I didn't know what the final time was until after I finished editing it.

Edit: Also I changed the controls of the sim to the arrow keys and removed the other controls. I might also change the scrambling key to numpad 0 so I dont have to move my hand as much.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 11, 2011)

i got a 12.30 OH official single at Yale today.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 11, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> i got a 12.30 OH official single at Yale today.


 
How exactly did it happen?


----------



## Julian (Sep 11, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Edit: Also I changed the controls of the sim to the arrow keys and removed the other controls. I might also change the scrambling key to numpad 0 so I dont have to move my hand as much.


I can has code?


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

It just happened. There was no reaction because we were all confused. Good solve though.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 11, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> i got a 12.30 OH official single at Yale today.


 
wow!! gratz


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2011)

Julian said:


> I can has code?



http://pastebin.com/2wvf1vq0


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2011)

Lololol. .50 2x2 single on cam. UWR ;D


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 11, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.91 (σ = 0.73)


Spoiler



1. 11.57 F2 U D2 B2 L B2 D' B' R' L D2 B2 F U2 D F' D2 L R2 D' B' R U' F R2 
2. 10.72 R' F U2 R D' R' D2 R' B R2 D L' D2 L D2 R' F U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 
3. 10.46 R U L' F' B R U2 F' B2 L U2 L2 F' D F' R2 L2 B F2 L' R' D L' R B' 
4. 11.25 F U L' D' L' U' R' F2 L D2 R' L' F2 B2 U R B R' F2 D' L2 R U2 R2 B' 
5. 11.06 D' U' B F2 U' B2 R B2 D' L' U D' R' F' R B' U' B F2 D' U' L' B2 D R2 
6. 9.50 F B U2 F R' L2 F' R2 B2 R' U2 D B' L B F' U2 D2 R' L B2 U' F B D' 
7. 11.95 R D L' F' U2 D L D2 R2 U B2 R' L2 U' L D2 F' D2 R2 B' L' B D2 F2 L 
8. 11.22 L2 F B' U2 L2 D2 B' U2 L R2 B2 U' D' B2 L B' F' R F' B2 L' F' R F B2 
9. 11.49 D B2 D2 L U' D2 L F2 B D2 R D L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' U B' F' R' U D2 B 
10. 9.89 F' D' L2 B2 F D' B U' L2 D' U' R' B' R D2 F B' U' L' D2 F U2 L2 B' U' 
11. (12.51) L R2 D' B R' L2 F D' L' B' L' R2 B2 L2 F L2 B R2 L' B' U D2 B' L R2 
12. (8.43) F B2 D' B2 R' F2 R2 L' U2 B R2 F B2 L2 R' U2 L R F' R' U R2 U L2 U



Yay for counting sub-10s! 
And

Average of 5: 10.75 (σ = 0.24)


Spoiler



1. 10.72 R' F U2 R D' R' D2 R' B R2 D L' D2 L D2 R' F U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 
2. 10.46 R U L' F' B R U2 F' B2 L U2 L2 F' D F' R2 L2 B F2 L' R' D L' R B' 
3. (11.25) F U L' D' L' U' R' F2 L D2 R' L' F2 B2 U R B R' F2 D' L2 R U2 R2 B' 
4. 11.06 D' U' B F2 U' B2 R B2 D' L' U D' R' F' R B' U' B F2 D' U' L' B2 D R2 
5. (9.50) F B U2 F R' L2 F' R2 B2 R' U2 D B' L B F' U2 D2 R' L B2 U' F B D'



Edit: Beat ao5 again; lol.
Average of 5: 10.22 (σ = 0.35)


Spoiler



1. 10.03 R F' R' L U' B' F2 D B2 L' U R2 L U L D' U2 F L R' D L2 U' D F2 
2. 10.71 U' L D R' L D2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B F' L2 F' B2 U2 L' B' L' B' L2 B2 L 
3. (13.06) R' L2 D2 U' L R D L2 B' R L' B' U' L' U2 R L' U' D' F2 U' R2 B U B 
4. 9.93 U2 B' R2 B2 L' D B' L R2 D' L2 D2 U R F' U' L' R2 B U' B' R2 B2 U L2 
5. (9.76) B' L2 U L B' R F' B L U' R2 L F2 R2 F R' F2 B L2 R U B' F2 U2 L'


^I think that's also the first time I've ever had two consecutive sub-10s as well. :3

Really, really good times for me.
Also 11.84 ao50, but I don't count ao50's, and I probably shan't expand it to a ao100... So I guess that goes to waste.

Edit: Finished the ao100 anyway. Blew it at the end, though. No sub-12 for me (yet). 
Average of 100: 12.10 (σ = 1.16)


Spoiler



1. 10.83 B' U' D' R' D L2 D U2 B2 F D' R2 F L F' B D' F2 D R' B U2 L' F B
2. 12.08 R F D' L F2 D U F' U D2 B F' L2 U D2 F' D2 F2 R D U' B' L' U2 R2
3. 11.78 D2 R2 U' F' R2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 L D' L2 B' D' U B F' R' B2 L2 R' D B2 D'
4. 13.73 F U' D' F' U2 R' U' L' D L' F' R L2 U' B D R2 B' U F2 B2 U R2 U B'
5. 11.22 B2 F R B' U' R L' D2 R' U D B R2 L2 F2 R F U L2 D B2 R' L2 B2 L'
6. 12.44 U' L' R' U' D B2 L' D' R L U R2 D R U2 D L' B' D R2 D2 B' D U R
7. 13.06 R2 U' R F2 D U2 F2 U2 D2 F' U B' R2 L' F2 U2 R L' U2 F' U R U L' U2
8. 11.31 U' D2 R B' L U2 F2 D' L2 D R U2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 L B2 R' B U' F D F2
9. (15.44) F' R' L' U' L2 R' F B2 U2 B R' D L2 B R' F2 B' L R' D R2 U' L' B' R2
10. 10.39 R2 B R' B R B' D U2 L' U2 R' B' R2 B' R' L2 B' D2 L' U B' F2 L D L2
11. 11.99 U2 F2 R D2 B' U L' D R2 L' D' U L' B2 D2 R2 F' B D' U2 L' U' F' L' U2
12. 10.27 D2 U2 L F2 U' R2 U' D2 L2 F' B' L U2 D' F' R2 D U F' B2 R2 F2 B U' L2
13. 12.11 F U D2 R2 D R' L' D U2 L' B D U L2 B2 F2 R' B L F' U L F D2 B'
14. 11.57 F2 U D2 B2 L B2 D' B' R' L D2 B2 F U2 D F' D2 L R2 D' B' R U' F R2
15. 10.72 R' F U2 R D' R' D2 R' B R2 D L' D2 L D2 R' F U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2
16. 10.46 R U L' F' B R U2 F' B2 L U2 L2 F' D F' R2 L2 B F2 L' R' D L' R B'
17. 11.25 F U L' D' L' U' R' F2 L D2 R' L' F2 B2 U R B R' F2 D' L2 R U2 R2 B'
18. 11.06 D' U' B F2 U' B2 R B2 D' L' U D' R' F' R B' U' B F2 D' U' L' B2 D R2
19. (9.50) F B U2 F R' L2 F' R2 B2 R' U2 D B' L B F' U2 D2 R' L B2 U' F B D'
20. 11.95 R D L' F' U2 D L D2 R2 U B2 R' L2 U' L D2 F' D2 R2 B' L' B D2 F2 L
21. 11.22 L2 F B' U2 L2 D2 B' U2 L R2 B2 U' D' B2 L B' F' R F' B2 L' F' R F B2
22. 11.49 D B2 D2 L U' D2 L F2 B D2 R D L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' U B' F' R' U D2 B
23. 9.89 F' D' L2 B2 F D' B U' L2 D' U' R' B' R D2 F B' U' L' D2 F U2 L2 B' U'
24. 12.51 L R2 D' B R' L2 F D' L' B' L' R2 B2 L2 F L2 B R2 L' B' U D2 B' L R2
25. (8.43) F B2 D' B2 R' F2 R2 L' U2 B R2 F B2 L2 R' U2 L R F' R' U R2 U L2 U
26. 11.68 F2 B2 R U D' B2 U L' F L2 B2 L R2 F R' U2 F R' D U' F' R' D' F U
27. 11.57 B' D L' U' D' F' D R2 B F2 D' U2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 U' L B R B F2 L' D2
28. (14.77) R B' U' L B' U L' F D2 B D L D2 R2 B' R B' R2 U' F' U2 L B2 F2 R2
29. 12.43 B' U' L' D U L' R' D' B' F' L2 R' U' B2 F' U2 F' D2 L F U' B2 U D R'
30. 10.34 F' U2 D2 F' L' R2 B D' R' B F2 D' F R2 L B2 U' B F' R F2 U2 F R2 L
31. 12.99 F2 B U R2 B2 R' F2 L' D L2 R2 D' B U B U2 R2 U' F' B U' L2 D2 L D
32. 11.12 F2 L R B2 U2 F' D F2 L' D U2 B' R' F2 B R B' U L U D2 L' F' R' F'
33. 10.46 L2 U' R2 F U B D2 R B2 U L F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 D U B2 D L F' L'
34. 12.96 B' D2 U2 R F2 D L2 D F' L2 B R B L2 D L' U2 B' L R B' D2 R' U F2
35. 12.98 D' U2 F D' U B2 D' R2 F2 L' F R B2 U2 B2 U D' L2 R2 U D' L' F2 L R'
36. 13.60 R2 L2 F B2 D L2 B L' U2 B2 L F' L D2 U2 F' B2 U B U L2 B' D U L
37. 11.12 F' L2 R' D L B' R2 B2 L R U' F R B R2 L' F2 D2 B R2 D2 B F L' D2
38. (17.10) U F' U' R2 U F D B U B' R L' U2 F B' R' F' B2 D' U2 L' R2 U B2 R'
39. 11.36 R L' D2 U' R' B' F2 D R F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 B' D' R' F D' F' U2 L B' D' F2
40. 12.11 D2 U2 B' U2 R2 U' F D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U2 D2 F' B2 U' L B2 R
41. 13.95 U2 B' L2 B' D' U F B2 U' D' F2 D2 L' B' L2 F' U2 R' D U' L R2 U R F'
42. 12.85 R2 F' D2 L' B' L B2 U' D' R2 F' D2 U F' L' U' B' L D2 R L F' U F R
43. 11.65 R2 U2 R D' R2 F' L D2 R' F L' R F2 L2 F2 U' F' R F2 B D2 F R L2 F
44. 12.63 F L R2 F' R B' D L' U' L2 B' L2 B2 D' B2 L U2 R U F' U F2 R2 L' F2
45. 10.53 L' D' L R' F R L2 U F' B D U' F' R B2 L2 D R2 L2 U L2 D' U B' U2
46. 11.50 F2 U' F B2 R2 U L F2 L' D' B2 F2 D' F2 L' U2 R' L U' B' U L2 B D U'
47. 11.87 D2 F' D B2 F' U F U' L' D U' F D F2 B D2 F B L2 D' F L U' R F
48. 11.14 U' B L2 R' F L B2 F2 L2 B' R' B2 L' B' F' L' R2 F2 R' B2 F D' F' L' F
49. 12.00 D2 U' B' D2 R2 F2 R D2 L D L D U B R2 D' B U' R2 B2 D R2 F' R2 L
50. 12.62 D U2 B2 L U2 L' U' R' F' B' D R' B F U' R2 F' D' R' L2 U' R U2 B' D2
51. 11.38 F' L D' B2 R' B2 U D L U2 L R2 B' R U2 B R' B R L' F' D' L2 R' U2 
52. 11.31 R2 L F' D' R B2 L B R2 D2 U' F2 D' B' U' R2 D' L D' B' L' D' B' L U 
53. 14.46 D' U F2 B U D B2 U2 D' L2 F2 R' U D2 F' D' U2 F U L2 U2 B U2 F B 
54. 12.01 F2 L2 U2 B2 R D B' D F2 B' R L U2 B2 U2 F' R' D2 R' F' B L2 R' D' F' 
55. 12.82 U2 F B2 D' B F2 L D' L' U2 R' F' L U' F U2 R B D2 L' R U' B U2 L' 
56. 13.44 B R F2 L F' U B' R U2 B L' D' R D B D R2 D2 U L' U' D' F' L' B 
57. 14.09 B R' L2 D' L2 R D U B D' R U' B F L2 U2 L2 D2 L' R2 U L' B2 R2 D 
58. 10.69 U R B F U L2 B' R D2 L2 D B' U F' D F2 D' F' U2 F' L2 D' U2 B D 
59. 11.55 L2 F2 L' D F2 R D2 U' L' R B R2 F L' R2 U R U' F2 B' R' F' U2 R' D 
60. (7.95) R U' F U' L' D L B U2 F' U2 B' R L' F' U2 L B D R' L' U' L R U2 
61. 11.35 F2 L R2 D' B F2 R' D L2 B F D R D F2 L2 D2 B' U R2 B U B F2 L 
62. 14.40 U2 D2 R2 D' R U2 L' F L2 R F2 B L' R2 B L2 B F' U F2 R2 U' D' R F' 
63. 12.40 U2 L2 F2 U R2 L D' L D2 B' R' B2 L' U' R F U B F2 U B' D' R F' D' 
64. (16.16) R' F' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 F2 L' R' U' D' B' F L' R2 U L2 F' L2 D2 U R' L 
65. 11.26 B' D L' R' U2 D2 B' D U2 B2 F2 U2 B' L' F' D2 F D R2 U' F2 R' L U2 L 
66. (9.81) R D2 F L' R F' D' B' R' L' U' F2 D B' L' R D' R U F2 U D2 R D2 B2 
67. 12.88 F L' R F' L B2 F2 L B U' D L' B2 D2 U2 F' L' F2 U F R' L2 F D F2 
68. 10.53 B' L' R' F2 U D L B D' B F U' D2 B R B F U L' F B2 L2 F2 L' B' 
69. 14.19 R2 L' F B' L' B2 L' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B L B F' D2 L R D' R F' D2 L' D2 
70. 12.67 B' F' D' L U B2 L B' F2 U L F2 D F' R F D2 B L F' R2 D U2 B2 L 
71. 12.85 B2 D2 L B' R' D F' B' L2 B2 R U F2 D' F D' F' U' R' B2 F R L F' R2 
72. 10.42 L B L U2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 B L' U L' R D L2 R' F L F U2 F' R2 U D' 
73. 12.71 F' R B2 L2 F' D U B2 D L2 U2 R F2 R L D B R U' F' U' D F2 D2 U' 
74. 10.11 U L2 R2 D' B F R' D' B' U' B' F2 R D R2 F' R U2 F2 B R' F2 R' D U' 
75. 12.62 L' U B' F2 L R' D F R' D' B2 D2 B2 D2 U' R L2 U L R2 B F' D R D2 
76. (8.56) F' U2 B U D R' U R F B D' R' B' R L' U' F2 D U L' D2 U F' D2 L 
77. 10.98 R D' F' U2 D' R' U2 R U' F L B R' D2 U' B F2 D2 B' F D L R2 B2 U' 
78. 11.94 B R2 B D2 U F' B' D' L' R' F2 D2 F R U D' F2 L' F' D B D B2 F D' 
79. 12.24 F2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' F' U D F' L2 R' B F2 D U' F' D2 F B' R2 D' R2 D' 
80. 11.01 R' U2 R2 F2 R U F' U D2 F' U2 R' U' F' R F R2 B F2 L' F B' U' F2 R 
81. 11.70 L F U' F D' F' U' B D2 R' D R2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' R' L D U2 R' U D 
82. 12.31 F' L B2 D R B R L B2 U L B' R' D L' R' D' U' L B2 L' D2 U' B2 U2 
83. 12.02 B2 F' U2 D2 B2 R L' U2 R' B2 F L' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' F' U2 F' U2 D' B2 
84. 13.82 U R D2 R' B2 F' R' U B' U F' D2 F' U2 D' B D2 R U D2 F U2 B2 U' L 
85. 12.51 D' U L2 D U' L' F R D' F' L' R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F2 D' L D L R B R' 
86. 13.78 F D R D2 L B' L2 U' D R D2 F2 L' B R L B R' D2 U B R2 U R2 D' 
87. 14.24 L B2 U' B2 U' R' B2 L' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 B' L2 F' R B2 D2 F2 
88. 14.61 U B D' R D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D B2 F' D L B2 D' L U' B L D B' D L R' 
89. 13.14 F2 U L U F2 B2 R' D' R U' F' D' R2 U2 L' U2 R2 B L R' U' D2 L F2 U 
90. 12.24 D2 R' U' R2 B2 F2 D L F U' R' D' L2 F R B2 U2 F R F R D' F2 R' B' 
91. 11.20 U' R B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' D' F D2 L' R2 U B' D B L' F2 B U' F D R2 L' 
92. (14.80) U' L' B' F U' D2 F' D L D B' U R L2 B L B R2 F' B U' D' B' F' R 
93. 13.15 U D' B' D2 L2 B2 L' R2 F2 B D' R' F U2 F L' U D' R' L' B' L D2 U2 L2 
94. 14.69 D' F2 R' L' F L' F2 U2 D B' L2 R2 U F2 L' B R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D L' F' L2 
95. 13.09 D2 U' L U' B2 U B2 L2 F D2 B2 R D F' R U2 B2 U' D B' D2 R' U' B' R' 
96. 10.59 D2 B U D' F' B D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U' B' L2 U F R' D F B' R 
97. 13.05 B' D' F B L D' L2 F2 B L2 U2 D2 B L2 R U2 F' R U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' 
98. 12.48 D' F D U2 R D' F2 U' B U B U D2 B2 U2 D' R D' F B U' R D2 L2 R' 
99. 13.04 U' D B D U2 L R2 F' B2 U2 L' R2 F' L' F2 R' U' L2 B R2 U2 L2 R' B2 D 
100. 11.95 B2 F2 U' R2 B U' L' B L2 R2 B2 F L D2 F D2 R L D B2 F' D B' R' F2


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

0.50 is far from UWR...I've seen like a .3x for weekly competition


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 11, 2011)

Sub-8. Woot. 

7.95 R U' F U' L' D L B U2 F' U2 B' R L' F' U2 L B D R' L' U' L R U2 

Rather easy scramble, though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> 0.50 is far from UWR...I've seen like a .3x for weekly competition


 
Woops, I meant YouTube UWR.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 11, 2011)

2x2 Ao5, 12 and 100 PB

Best Average of 100: 7.15
Best Time: 2.73
Worst Time: 14.16
Standard Deviation: 1.3 (17.9%)

1. 4.17 U' F2 R' U R2 F' R' F2 U 
2. 7.88 R' F2 U' F U2 R F2 R 
3. 7.05 U' F2 U' R U' R U F 
4. 8.04 U2 R' F2 U' F R' F' R2 F'
5. 7.60 U F2 U F2 U2 F R U 
6. 8.48 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R F2 R'
7. 8.36 R2 U R' F2 R F2 U R2
8. 5.69 R U' F' R U2 F R' F R2
9. 10.01 U F' R U R F' R' U' R2
10. 7.60 U R' U' R U' R U2 F' U 
11. 7.09 U2 F2 U' F R U2 R U' R'
12. 9.92 U' R F' U' R' U R2 F' U2 F'
13. 5.79 F' U' R' U F' R F' U F 
14. 7.09 U' R U2 R' F' R' F U 
15. 6.60 R' F' R2 U F R' U' F 
16. 7.96 F2 U F R' U2 F2 U F2
17. 7.09 U' R' U' R U' F U F' R 
18. 6.01 U R F2 R' F U' F U' R'
19. 8.36 U2 R' U' F' R U2 F R' F 
20. 6.46 U R2 U2 F2 U F 
21. 6.60 U R U' R2 F2 R U F' U2 F 
22. 5.35 R F2 U' R F' R F2 R U2
23. 7.12 U R U2 F2 U F' U2 R F 
24. 7.53 F R' U' R U2 R' F2 R U2
25. 9.73 F' R' U R2 U' R2 F2
26. 5.80 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 F R'
27. 6.68 R U R' U2 F2 R F' R F 
28. 6.22 U F' U F2 U' F R2 U' R F'
29. 5.61 U F R' F2 U R U' F2 U'
30. 8.06 F2 R2 U F U' R F 
31. 6.85 F' R F' R' U F2 R2 U2
32. 8.53 U F U2 F' R F' R F' U F'
33. 7.36 U' R2 U' F' R U F2 U'
34. 8.25 U' R2 U F' R2 F' U R' U'
35. 6.58 R U' R F U2 R' F2 U' R'
36. 8.03 U2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' F U'
37. 5.75 F2 U F2 R' U F' R' U' F 
38. 10.64+ F' R2 U2 R' F2 U R' F 
39. 7.64 U R F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U' R'
40. 6.62 U2 R' U R U2 F' R' U'
41. 5.58 U2 R2 U R' F' U R' F U'
42. 5.27 R' U R2 U' R2 F2
43. (2.73) U F R2 U R' F' U' F 
44. 7.10 F2 R' F U' R' F U' R 
45. 4.51 U R2 U' F2 U F2 R' F2
46. 6.09 R2 U' F R' U' F U2 R' F2
47. 4.85 U F2 U' R U' R F2 R' F R'
48. 6.77 U R2 U2 F R' F' U2 F 
49. 6.96 U2 R' U2 F R U2 F' R F 
50. 10.18 U' F2 R F' R U' R2 U R'
51. 7.93 U' R F R' F2 U F2 U' F2 U2
52. 7.94 F R2 F' R F2 U' R2 U'
53. 6.57 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 R 
54. 8.02 U' F' R U' F R F' R2 U2
55. 6.54 U2 R2 F R F2 U' R U R 
56. 7.86 F' R2 U R' U R2 U F' R'
57. 5.15 R2 F' R U R2 U2 R U R2
58. 6.63 U2 R' F R2 F' R2 F' U' F'
59. 6.76 U2 F2 R' U R' F U2
60. 7.69 U F2 U F R2 U' R' F R2 U2
61. 5.64 R2 F2 U' F U R2 U' F 
62. 6.89 F U R F' U R F2 R U'
63. 7.20 R' U R' U F R' U R F'
64. 7.67 F' U' F2 R F' U2 F' R' F'
65. 7.78 U2 F R' U R F2 R U'
66. 6.82 R2 F' U' R2 F R' U 
67. 7.63 U' F2 R U' F2 R' F2 R' U 
68. 8.07 R U' R F U' F U' F2 U'
69. 8.26 U R2 U2 F U' R2 F' R U 
70. 7.33 U F R2 U' F2 R F U 
71. 6.51 U2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' F' R2
72. 5.62 R2 F2 U2 R U' F' U'
73. 7.63 R2 U' F R' F R F' R2 U2
74. 3.98 R U2 R' F2 R' F2 U F2 U'
75. 5.81 U F2 U2 R U R2 F R2 F'
76. 8.40 U F2 R' F U F2 U2 F R2
77. 8.77 U F2 R U' F U' R2 U'
78. 6.35+ F U2 F' R F2 U' F U 
79. 6.66 U R2 F' R F U' R F' U 
80. 7.72 F R' F U' F2 U F' U R'
81. 8.32 R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U2 F2
82. (14.16) F2 R F R U2 F2 U R' F 
83. 6.32 U R2 U2 R' F R F U2 F U 
84. 7.66 U R F U2 R2 F' U2 F R U2
85. 7.24 U F' U2 F U' R2 U R2
86. 7.87 U F U2 R2 F2 U F U' F2 R 
87. 5.78 U R U R' U2 F2 U R' U'
88. 6.82 U' F U F2 R2 U' R 
89. 7.51 F' R U2 R' F2 R' F' U2
90. 8.82 U' F R' U2 F2 U F' U 
91. 6.71 U' R2 F2 R' F2 U R U' F2
92. 6.22 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F U' F 
93. 9.96 F U R' F U2 R' F U F'
94. 5.48 U2 R2 U R F R' F R2 U2
95. 7.99 U R U' R2 U' R F2
96. 5.88 U R' U R2 F2 U F' U F2
97. 8.20 U F2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' F2
98. 8.73 U R' U F2 R2 U R' U' R 
99. 7.13 U F R2 U' F U F R 
100. 7.19 U R F U' F2 R U R' F U2

Could have been better. I started failing towards the end.

Average of 5

Best Average of 5: 5.12
Best Time: 2.73
Worst Time: 7.10
Standard Deviation: 0.4 (8.8%)

1. 5.58 U2 R2 U R' F' U R' F U'
2. 5.27 R' U R2 U' R2 F2
3. (2.73) U F R2 U R' F' U' F 
4. (7.10) F2 R' F U' R' F U' R 
5. 4.51 U R2 U' F2 U F2 R' F2

Average of 12

Best Average of 12: 6.02
Best Time: 2.73
Worst Time: 10.64+
Standard Deviation: 1.0 (15.9%)

1. 5.75 F2 U F2 R' U F' R' U' F 
2. (10.64+) F' R2 U2 R' F2 U R' F 
3. 7.64 U R F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U' R'
4. 6.62 U2 R' U R U2 F' R' U'
5. 5.58 U2 R2 U R' F' U R' F U'
6. 5.27 R' U R2 U' R2 F2
7. (2.73) U F R2 U R' F' U' F 
8. 7.10 F2 R' F U' R' F U' R 
9. 4.51 U R2 U' F2 U F2 R' F2
10. 6.09 R2 U' F R' U' F U2 R' F2
11. 4.85 U F2 U' R U' R F2 R' F R'
12. 6.77 U R2 U2 F R' F' U2 F

Old PBs were 5.75, 6.59 and 7.92


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 11, 2011)

@Phlippieskezer: :O That's as good as Kirjava!

My accomplishment:

444 single: 46.99 with columns variant (yau-like finish :/)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> You should learn polish V. Its fun to do intuitively.


 
Perhaps you didn't realise that he made the best "tutorial" so to speak. All algs are on his site.

3:50 3 ball cascade. I messed up because the radio went mute (listening to the footy) and I looked to see what happened.


----------



## Florian (Sep 11, 2011)

7.03 R' D B2 F' R2 U L' R' B2 F2 R2 B2 F' L' D' U' L' R2

z2
DoubleX-cross: R' D' L2 F R2 (5)
F2L#3: U R U' R' U R U R' (13)
F2L#4: U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R' (21)
OLL : U' R2 D U2 R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (36)
PLL : R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R F' R2(49)

49/7.03=6.97 tps

5.68 second try 8.62 tps


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 11, 2011)

^PB? Mine is 7.03, except it was 28 moves (sledgehammer to force OLL skip, also PLL skip) back when I was slow(er).

Edit: Stupid phone making me type all this again, 7.25 first try, with a much better solution.

z2
Double X-cross: R' D' L2 F R2 (5)
F2L#3: U R U' R' U R U R' (13)
F2LL: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R (29)
PLL: U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' (40)

With the normal Z-perm it would've been 39. Cold hands, lookahead wasn't a problem, I got a worse time next try.

Edit: I should mention I saw your post with "double X-cross" but I'm sure I would've noticed anyway.

4.92 after a while.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 11, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> @Phlippieskezer: :O That's as *fast* as Kirjava!


 
Firstly: Fixed. I don't base how "good" someone is on speed. Kirjava is still aeons ahead of me, being an inventor of a method and a total boss at commutators, not to mention being able to sub-20 with so many methods. 
Secondly: Really?  
I always thought he was sub-12...
Unfortunately, I highly doubt I'll get these kind of times in competition any time soon. My last competition I averaged 14 at home (at the time), yet I got a 16.48 average. :/
Plus, CMLL can be pretty bad for me depending on the case (even more so for OH). I need to get better algorithms...

Anyway, many, many PB's of mine being beaten today... 
16.67 B D L2 D B' L F2 L2 U L2 U R2 B' F' R L' B2 U' R2 D2 F D F B R2
OH single.

Edit:


Florian said:


> 7.03 R' D B2 F' R2 U L' R' B2 F2 R2 B2 F' L' D' U' L' R2



Why only 18 moves? 

Anyway, I got 6.99 with it, first try (Roux).
(5.96 second try.)


----------



## Florian (Sep 11, 2011)

First 12 Roux-Solves i've ever done
Average of 12: 23.75
1. 24.24 R2 B' U' R' L' D F R F2 D L' R2 F L2 D2 R B F' R2 U2 L R' D2 U L
2. 17.73 D U2 F D U2 B2 L R' U2 D2 B U' L' U B2 F' L2 U2 L' U' F' U2 B R' L'
3. 24.83 F2 B U2 D R' L' B U' L' F2 B2 D' B2 R' F2 L U2 L B2 L2 F2 B' U2 L B
4. 25.46 B2 U' D' L2 F' B2 D2 F D B U2 R2 B2 F2 R' U L R2 F' D' B2 D F' L' F
5. (31.26) F' D2 R' L2 U' F' D' F2 R' D2 R' F' R L B' D L' U2 L' D2 B L' U' R2 D2
6. 20.41 D F' U2 B F2 D' U' L2 U' D F R B D F2 B' R B D2 L2 R' D2 B L' R2
7. 28.85 R' U' B R2 U D B' F D B R2 U2 B L R2 U D2 R2 F D B' U' R2 B' R'
8. (14.88) L R' D R' D B F' D2 U2 B F D' R' F D2 U' F2 R' U B U2 R2 D2 R2 B2
9. 26.36 L2 F2 B2 U' D L B2 F U R2 L2 U' R' L2 D U R2 L' B' F' R' F R B F2
10. 25.53 D2 L' B2 F L2 D' U F L2 B F D' L' B' U2 D' L F U' R' L' U' B2 R L2
11. 21.26 B2 L' F' U2 L B2 L' D L U B R2 U' D2 R' B L' U B' U2 B2 D' B D B
12. 22.83 R2 B R2 F' U' F' U D B' F2 U' L' F2 U D2 R' D' B' U B2 L2 B2 L' D' F


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Woops, I meant YouTube UWR.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYmvwsOvNK4

So possibly YouTube Stackmat UWR.


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 11, 2011)

1:05.86 5x5 solve


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 11, 2011)

58.81 4x4 solve 

PLL parity

First solve of the day 
U2 u f2 r2 U2 r' B2 r2 F2 U' u D r2 D R r2 L D' U B' f U2 B r2 f' L R2 u B f2 U' R2 L' F L D L R D B

2nd sub 1

Edit: wtf 57.89 next solve NP. Easy cross

Edit:wtfwtf 56.18 Np next solve

Must be not having OP 3 times in a row and not having pp two times

1:01.09 avg 5.
Last two solves were 1:06 and 1:13. OP


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYmvwsOvNK4
> 
> So possibly YouTube Stackmat UWR.


 
Ugh, I need to get in the habit of saying "Stackmat YouTube UWR" I never like to count keyboard for anything 2x2 related.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYmvwsOvNK4
> 
> So possibly YouTube Stackmat UWR.



Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2uTWJMc1UM I think is spacebar youtube UWR.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 11, 2011)

Hershey said:


> How exactly did it happen?


I solved the cube really really fast.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 11, 2011)

wow Phlippieskezer your getting amazing!!!!!!

2x2 pb ao12

Average: 4.50
Standard Deviation: 0.61
Best Time: 2.97
Worst Time: 5.63
Individual Times:
1.	4.47	R F' R' U' R2 U2 R' U
2.	3.75	F R U' R2 F2 U F' U2 F' U'
3.	4.78	R' U2 R' F U R U R2 U2
4.	3.05	U R2 U R' F R' U F R'
5.	5.03	R U2 F' R U2 R' F2 U' R2
6.	5.52	R2 U' R2 F R U2 F' R U2
7.	4.11	R U2 R U F2 R
8.	4.88	F' R2 F' U R' F U F2
9.	4.77	F' R2 F R' U R F U2
10.	(5.63)	U' F' U R' U' R2 U R' U'
11.	4.59	F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U
12.	(2.97)	R2 U F2 U' R U' F2 U

yay pb ao5

Statistics for 09-11-2011 09:59:22

Average: 3.41
Standard Deviation: 0.12
Best Time: 2.56
Worst Time: 5.75
Individual Times:
1.	3.43	U R2 U' R2 F U' F2 R
2.	(5.75)	F2 U' R U' R U' F2 R U2
3.	(2.56)	R2 F2 U R U' F2 R U
4.	3.58	F' U' R U2 F2 U' F' U
5.	3.21	F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' F


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 11, 2011)

5.65 U' F2 L2 U' L' F D2 U' L2 B R' B F2 R2 B' L R' F' L' D' R D B2 U' L 

non-lucky... Anti-Sune + J-Perm
I thought the cam was running. It wasn't.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes said:


> 5.65 U' F2 L2 U' L' F D2 U' L2 B R' B F2 R2 B' L R' F' L' D' R D B2 U' L
> 
> non-lucky... Anti-Sune + J-Perm
> I thought the cam was running. It wasn't.


 
mind reconstructing?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 11, 2011)

12.15, 11.99, 12.12, (16.49), (11.57), 13.02, 13.62, 15.33, 11.70, 14.26, 11.65, 11.85 = *12.77* PB 3x3 ao12

(I rarely practice 3x3)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 11, 2011)

4x4x4 (K4) PB average of 5: 1:19.74

Finally broke 1:20 barrier


----------



## Muesli (Sep 11, 2011)

Got a minx today. Dropped about a minute and a half off my times already

3:31.92, 4:18.65, (4:33.81), 4:04.93, (3:11.16) = 3:58.50


----------



## Hershey (Sep 11, 2011)

*sub 14 gogogo!*

Average of 5: 14.37
1. (15.98) R' L U' F2 B L2 F2 L' R' U F L F D2 R' F2 B' R' F2 U L B D2 F2 L' 
2. 14.52 U2 R' B U B2 F' R2 L B' U2 B' D' F' U R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 L B2 D2 F' D 
3. 13.54 F' B2 R2 F' B D2 L D2 L2 U F L2 U F2 B2 U2 R' U L2 D' R' B' L' B2 L 
4. (11.92) B' D U' F2 L' R2 F' R L' B' F D2 U2 B F L' B' F2 D2 R' B D' B' U2 D 
5. 15.05 D2 R L U L' R' B U R2 F' U F2 U2 B U D2 B' U D' B' U' D' B L' F2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 11, 2011)

First actual practice with ZZ.



Spoiler



ZZ
Sep 11, 2011 1:04:40 AM - 1:50:02 AM

Mean: 19.26
Standard deviation: 3.71
Best Time: 14.50
Worst Time: 34.22

Best average of 5: 16.50
46-50 - (20.64) 19.46 14.67 (14.56) 15.36

Best average of 12: 17.38
39-50 - 18.12 (23.43) 17.96 15.02 14.82 19.99 17.78 20.64 19.46 14.67 (14.56) 15.36

1. 19.39 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B' R L2 F R D2 U' L B2 U
2. 19.21 L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B U' L' B L2 F U F R' U
3. 34.22 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D R F2 D B' U F' R' B' U B2 L'
4. 27.80 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' F2 U R U B2 D2 U B L' U2
5. 16.54 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 U' B F R D' L2 B' U F2 D2 F'
6. 19.87 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U B' R' F R2 F' L2 F' D2
7. 17.17 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 F' D L2 D2 B' L2 B L' B U'
8. 18.49 F2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L U2 F' R2 B2 R' F R' B U
9. 18.28 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B' L2 D B U' R U' B' U2 B2 U'
10. 18.46 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' F R2 D U2 L D2 B2 L2 D'
11. 18.48 B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L D' U' R2 F2 L F L2 B R2 U'
12. 19.33 L2 D' U' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' F2 L' B D R2 F D2 R'
13. 24.20 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 U B2 L' B U2 R2 F2 L' B2 F' L D U'
14. 19.04 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D L' D R' B L F U2 R' U B2 D
15. 21.85 B2 U R2 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U R' L2 B2 L U F2 D2 R' F' L2
16. 19.35 R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 L2 U L2 U2 B' L2 D' L2 U' B L U F L D'
17. 16.75 D L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 U' R L D' B F' D' R'
18. 19.82 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 B' L' D F2 L2 B L D' B L
19. 19.29 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 D R U R' L F' D R2 B2 D2 R' U'
20. 17.72 L2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 U F R B2 F D' R
21. 19.95 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R' U' R' L2 B R' B2 D2 L' B U2
22. 19.67 U L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F' R U L' B2 D L2 B2 R2
23. 17.17 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 U L2 B2 U2 R' B R2 U' B2 R' D2 B' R2 F
24. 19.81 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L' U B2 F2 L' B U L2 F D2
25. 21.17 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B F R' F R' L2 U R F2 U'
26. 19.54 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' F R' D' B L' D B' R2 U
27. 18.17 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D' U' L F2 L' F' D2 R L B' U F
28. 17.83 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 F2 L B' R' D L B2 R' B D2 B2 U2
29. 15.22 R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F' L' F D2 R2 B R U2 F' U
30. 17.15 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U F2 D R2 F2 R' F D2 R' L U F U' L D2 U2
31. 14.50 D R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' R2 D B' L2 U' L' D2 R2 F2 U'
32. 22.92 U R2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' D' R F U2 L' B' R2 L2 D U'
33. 28.99 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U B' L2 U2 B2 D B2 L' U2 F' R U
34. 21.45 B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U R' F L B R2 D U2 L' B U2
35. 15.34 L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U B2 U' F2 L F' U' B2 R F' R B U R2
36. 23.70 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R U B' D L D F2 U' F2 U'
37. 17.19 U B2 L2 U R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L U' R' F' D2 B2 D B' R2 D2
38. 16.28 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B U L U R B L' F R2 B2 U'
39. 18.12 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U R U R2 L U F' D2 B' F2 D
40. 23.43 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' U' F D2 R2 L D2 B U' L U2
41. 17.96 L2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D U B F' R U' R2 L' F U2
42. 15.02 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L U B' D' U R2 B' L2 F2 R D'
43. 14.82 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 R D' B D' F R2 B2 R D2 F U2
44. 19.99 D2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U F R2 F' D' R' D' B L D' B2 U'
45. 17.78 U2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D R' F' R L' B' D L2 U F2 L2 D'
46. 20.64 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D U' R' D R2 B U B' L2 B2 R2 D2
47. 19.46 D' L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R L U F L D2 F' R2 B' R' U2
48. 14.67 D' B2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 B' R D' B' L2 B U2 L U'
49. 14.56 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R U B R' D R' U' L B L'
50. 15.36 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U B2 R' L B R' L B' U2 F D' F



Very pleased for a first attempt.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 11, 2011)

15.20 3sim


----------



## Julian (Sep 11, 2011)

24.80 fullstep OH


Spoiler



F B' D2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 L' D' U2 L U' D B U' L' R' D' B2 R D2 U F L'

x2 z R U R2 U2 z u'
U' z U R U' R U R' U'
U' R2 U R' U' R U
R z' R' U R
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R y R


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2011)

1:26.438 6x6x6 sim (479 @ 5.54)


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 11, 2011)

1:07 4x4 pb been trying for ages to get sub 1:10

also decided to learn roux today and got 51 avg 12 cause i'm a nub


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

I picked up my 4x4 and decided that I was going to stop sucking so bad at OBLBL.

56.24, 57.69, (54.81), (1:10.13), 58.96 = 57.63
1:00.79, 56.24, 57.69, (54.81), (1:10.13), 58.96, 1:05.41, 1:04.35, 1:03.46, 1:02.35, 56.35, 1:06.06 = 1:01.17

Reeeally close to my redux speed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 1:26.438 6x6x6 sim (479 @ 5.54)



._.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 1:26.438 6x6x6 sim


 
Seriously dude, wtf.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 11, 2011)

4x4 single:
49.27 with double parity


----------



## Anthony (Sep 11, 2011)

EPIC
This was definitely one of my best solves ever in terms of how well I looked ahead while turning fast.

R2 U' R' F2 D' F2 D F2 R' U B R' L B2 R D2 F' D F D B2 R F U R'
y2 L2 F R2
L' U2 L2 U L'
U2 R U R' 
U R' U R
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' 
U' F R U R' U' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' 
43 moves
4.88 seconds
8.81 tps

Edit:
lolol next solve
L2 F2 L' U2 F D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D B' L2 R' U L F' L F U' B2 U2 B' U

y D L2 D R'
U y' L U L'
U' R U R' U2 R U R'
U' L' U L U2 L' U L
L U L' U L U2 L'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
5.73

Edit 2:
lololol 
(4.88), 5.73, (9.71), 8.92, 8.13 [PLL skip] = 7.59 average of 5  sub-WR


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 4.88 seconds
> 8.81 tps


 
WHAT THE HELL :O :O



EDIT: My own accomplishment to post. 51.52 single on 4x4 with OBLBL.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 11, 2011)

Anthony said:


> EPIC
> This was definitely one of my best solves ever in terms of how well I looked ahead while turning fast.
> 
> R2 U' R' F2 D' F2 D F2 R' U B R' L B2 R D2 F' D F D B2 R F U R'
> ...



Looks like Michigan air is good for you!

Jeez...that's ridiculous...I don't even


----------



## Julian (Sep 11, 2011)

Anthony said:


> <amazingness>


Nice 
Second solve reorient is y.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 11, 2011)

This time I met Forte


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

Olook sub-50 4x4 single with OBLBL

1. 49.46 u U2 f' L' R u2 f R2 L B2 U2 r2 U2 R L2 u' B r' f2 r2 f U' F' u U f2 u2 L2 u2 L' D2 B2 L2 D' B r' L' u2 B L2

EDIT:

YESYESYES I DID IT...already

1:00.10, (49.46), 57.09, 1:03.96, 57.19, (1:07.46), 58.79, 1:06.42, 53.05, 1:01.84, 59.21, 1:01.09 = 59.87

sub-1 avg12 with OBLBL.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2011)

OH avg of 65, too tired to carry on 

22.15, 18.61, 22.61, 20.25, 19.54, 22.07, 18.09, 19.71, 21.95, 20.24, 18.66, 19.41, 18.29, 19.47, 24.13, 18.62, 19.25, 20.85, 18.16, 21.29, 24.19, 19.00, 22.17, 18.86, 20.92, 15.23, 17.35, 21.19, 18.63, 21.03, 20.68, 17.73, 22.89, 19.96, 24.38, 17.30, 22.03, 23.74, 22.30, 20.88, 24.64, 18.15, 23.91, 18.91, 19.71, 21.79, 18.22, 17.11, 19.41, 20.90, 19.94, 21.09, 22.24, 19.39, 21.10, 21.32, 18.16, 23.19, 22.43, 24.92, 19.24, 20.34, 18.08, 18.37, 15.93 = 20.34


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2011)

ANTHONY IS *BEAST*.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 11, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Secondly: Really?


 
Not quite, but very very very very close


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2011)

9.83, 9.14, 9.96, 8.23, 9.41. = 9.46 PB. No sup 10's!

Also, 10.10 average of 12


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 9.83, 9.14, 9.96, 8.23, 9.41. = 9.46 PB. No sup 10's!
> 
> Also, 10.10 average of 12


 
I knew you were improving.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 12, 2011)

2x2 CLL
stackmat

single 0.96 (lol)
avg12 3.64
avg100 4.14

Avg100 yesterday was 4.15


----------



## Julian (Sep 12, 2011)

1:04.21 4x4, PLL skip

sub-1 soon plox


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I knew you were improving.


 
Your tips helped quite a bit


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 12, 2011)

Personal best single. I consider it NL (only one free pair). 

Best of all: I GOTZ ME A WITNESS! =D (usually when I get personal bests, it's when I'm alone; this time I was cubing with a friend)

7.39 F D' B U2 L F2 L' F' B' D2 L2 D' L' U D2 R B' U2 R2 D R L U B2 R

Edit: 


Kirjava said:


> Not quite, but very very very very close



So, you _are_ sub-12? I'm currently struggling to keep sub-13... (No clue how I pulled that ao100 off )


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Olook sub-50 4x4 single with OBLBL
> 
> 1. 49.46 u U2 f' L' R u2 f R2 L B2 U2 r2 U2 R L2 u' B r' f2 r2 f U' F' u U f2 u2 L2 u2 L' D2 B2 L2 D' B r' L' u2 B L2
> 
> ...


 
Imma race you to sub 45 single and sub 55 average, k?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 12, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Imma race you to sub 45 single and sub 55 average, k?


 
Both of those sound difficult :S
But,


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Personal best single. I consider it NL (only one free pair).
> 
> 7.39 F D' B U2 L F2 L' F' B' D2 L2 D' L' U D2 R B' U2 R2 D R L U B2 R



That's my PB! Your solve is more difficult .


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 12, 2011)

Epic 4x4 Average of 12: 1:09.49

1:16.55, 1:05.47, 1:15.65, 1:09.35, 1:13.46, 1:12.87, 1:12.17, 59.92, 1:07.18, 1:01.04, 1:08.12, 1:16.22, 1:09.60

Sub-1 in there! Only my second one ever!

woo


----------



## Mal (Sep 12, 2011)

1.58 2x2 Single! New PB!!!


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 12, 2011)

1'31 4x4 avg12 today with a new single PB : 1'12"02. 2 weeks ago I was averaging 2 minutes so I'm quite happy ^^.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 12, 2011)

Got my first Ao12 sub 30 yesterday, with a non lucky PB of 24.99  Yay a reason to finally post here


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2011)

After a lot of tries: 42.27 with OBLBL! O_O

3rd 3x4 layer was like 10 moves and I skipped around 2-3 edges whilst edge pairing 

EDIT:

Best average of 5: 51.79
4-8 - (62.48) 49.72 (42.27) 57.59 48.06

Best average of 12: 54.89
3-14 - 50.36 62.48 49.72 (42.27) 57.59 48.06 (69.24) 56.53 50.83 63.96 53.15 56.19

Ubercuber: sorry


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 12, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> After a lot of tries: 42.27 with OBLBL! O_O
> 
> 3rd 3x4 layer was like 10 moves and I skipped around 2-3 edges whilst edge pairing
> 
> ...


 
What is OBLBL?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2011)

http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/


----------



## nccube (Sep 12, 2011)

Filmed a sub10 avg12


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2011)

nccube said:


> Filmed a sub10 avg12


 
You should update your sig


----------



## nccube (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah... you're right. It's very out of date


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2011)

7.04 single on yellow cross :3 PB. Felt insanely slow....PLL skip.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 12, 2011)

2x2x2

2.87 3.05 (2.23) (5.63) 4.19= 3.37

3.94 3.83 3.66 3.63 (3.13) 4.78 5.39 (5.53) 3.21 4.13 3.19 3.19= 3.90

Without skips. Yeah, I know that I'm slow... XD!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 12, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/


 
Oh! I thought it stood for "opposite blocks LBL"


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 12, 2011)

PB Ao12 - 21.55. Hopefully I'll be consistent by Dayton.


----------



## Julian (Sep 12, 2011)

Accomplishment and fail:

Average of 5: 12.94
1. 12.06 U' F' R' L' D2 F D' L' U D' R2 L2 D2 F' R' F' D2 B' L2 F' D B L2 B D 
2. 16.11 L2 R' D2 R2 F R U' D' R' F U2 D F' L' D L F' R2 D R' B' D L B L 
3. (10.18) D2 R2 D' B F2 R2 B' R F U' R2 F2 R2 F' B' L' D' L' D R' F L2 U2 L B2 
4. 10.65 D2 L' U2 B L' B2 R2 F' D' B D2 L R2 F B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U L' R' U2 R 
5. (17.21) L D' L' F R B' L B' U B2 D L R' B L2 D' L U L2 R' U B' F2 D R2

Accomplishment because sub-13 PB of 5, third solve is my 2nd or 3rd best ever, fourth solve is my fullstep PB.

Fail because counting 16 :fp


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> So, you _are_ sub-12? I'm currently struggling to keep sub-13... (No clue how I pulled that ao100 off )


 
Of course. I average low 11s globally - trying to get sub11 consistantly.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 12, 2011)

I am now sub20 globally in all of the "big four".


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> After a lot of tries: 42.27 with OBLBL! O_O


 
what the actual ****


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2011)

19:55.451 on the 13x13x13 sim.

Pretty happy I managed it sub-20


----------



## Julian (Sep 12, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.84
1. 14.56 B U F' B' U F' D B2 R L F U2 L2 D2 U R2 F' B2 L2 F L2 F R D' L2 
2. 15.65 F2 L R' D2 F B R F U D' F2 D2 R' D' U' L' D U F L2 D R' F2 D2 L 
3. 13.80 B D2 B' L D2 F B' U R B' U' F2 R D2 B' L' B R D2 L F' D' B' L' F2 
4. 13.22 B2 U L' R' U D2 L' F' B D' B U' D2 B2 R L2 B2 F' U' R2 B2 D' F L' R2 
5. (11.90) U' D F2 D2 U L2 R2 B' R' F B U2 D' B L' D U R F U L D B F U2 
6. 14.69 R' F' D R' L' D2 R F' D' L2 D R D' L' U F2 U' L U2 D2 F' L' F U2 B' 
7. 13.28 R' D' F2 U2 D' R' F2 U' D2 B2 D2 U R' L2 U2 F' L D U' B' L F2 R' L2 D' 
8. 15.08 D' U L' F B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' D2 F2 B U B' R2 B' L' R2 F2 U' D' L D 
9. 13.86 L2 D' L2 R D2 R2 U F L2 B2 D2 F' D B U F2 B2 L' D U F2 R D' L2 D 
10. (15.94) L' B2 R' B' L' F2 D2 U F' R' L2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U' D L2 R' D' L2 U' B2 U' 
11. 12.27 D2 B' F' U R' D' L' R2 B' L2 D R2 U B2 F' D2 B' R' L' D2 U R L2 B R' 
12. 12.00 B' L2 B2 U R' U2 R F' D L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' D' F2 L' B2 D L' D' U2 R2

EDIT: And now a 14.89 Ao100! Wooo, sub-15!

Super sick = fast solves?


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 13, 2011)

20.55, 17.81, 22.21, 19.33, 20.66, 24.84, 23.67, 18.01, 24.07, 19.46, 22.17, 23.12, 21.91, 24.76, 17.56, 20.94, 23.14, 18.41, 18.61, 18.77, 17.39, 17.68, 24.45, 23.57, 19.12

PB 3x3 Average of 25


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 13, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> After a lot of tries: 42.27 with OBLBL! O_O
> 
> 3rd 3x4 layer was like 10 moves and I skipped around 2-3 edges whilst edge pairing
> 
> ...


 
:O You didn't even give me a chance to practice anymore since that sub-1 avg12 yesterday!
Not that I ever expected to be able to get there soon anyway. A sub-1 avg12 is really good for me with any method.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 13, 2011)

5x5

1:32.94, 1:31.54, 1:29.46, 1:31.43, 1:34.20, 1:30.76, 1:39.86, (1:42.41), 1:31.47, (1:25.89), 1:36.82, 1:33.86 = 1:33.23


----------



## Florian (Sep 13, 2011)

PB by 0.1

Average of 5: 10.12
1. 10.01 B2 U' F' D' F2 U' B2 D F2 U2 D L2 R' D L2 B' R2 L F' D R F B' U2 B'
2. 10.08 D F B2 U' B2 F R2 D' U L' D' R D B L B' D2 U' B' F' R L2 F2 R D'
3. (13.53) D' B' D B' R U L2 B U' F D2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 B L U L' D2 U' F' B' U'
4. 10.28[Fail+PLL-Skip] R F' R2 F2 L2 F L2 R' F2 B2 L2 F L2 D R' L' F B D' F D' F' B R' F'
5. (8.65)[V-Perm] U' B' D2 R L F B2 L' F L2 R' F' R2 U B D2 R2 F' B D' U' B' F R D2

On Video


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> :O You didn't even give me a chance to practice anymore since that sub-1 avg12 yesterday!
> Not that I ever expected to be able to get there soon anyway. A sub-1 avg12 is really good for me with any method.


 
My single pb was 47 before this (lucky, but not as lucky as my 42.27). I wasn't really expecting to achieve both goals on my first try on the challenge


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2011)

Found this.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 13, 2011)

this is 19q rU2rU2xU2rU2l'x'U2lU2r2 and faster


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 13, 2011)

47.81 4x4 pb!! w/ yau k4 hybrid.
2 edges pre-paired, f double sexy f' y perm


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 13, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.22
1. (8.33) D2 B2 R D' L' F D' L' U' D' L2 R' D U' B' D U2 B' U2 B2 L' D F L' B 
2. 9.17 F L2 R F' B R2 U2 R' D2 R' B U2 D' R' F' B' U2 R' F U F B D U L 
3. (10.21) L' B U' L F' D' F U' B' U F2 D' U' F B U' R U2 R D' B2 L F' U D2 
4. 8.67 R U R D' L R F2 D U2 R D2 U2 F L R' D' L2 B2 U' R' L F U D2 L2 
5. 9.83 B' U' D R2 U F' U2 F2 B2 U B F' L2 U' L' R2 U L2 R B2 R2 U2 L' B R' 
PB. Also, 9.5x average of 5 on cam.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess I can say I average mid-13s now. I don't know what my PB a100 is... so I guess I'll just call it this and be done with it (although I'm pretty sure I have a 13.4x). 



Spoiler



3. 11.86 F U L' U2 L F' U D' B2 D2 L F' D F' D' F2 U F B2 L U R' U' F R2 
4. 13.61 B' R U2 R' F2 D' B D B' L U2 F' D B2 U' L2 B U2 F2 U L' R U B2 U' 
5. 12.63 U' F' R2 F2 U L F' R' L D' L F2 D' B' F U' D R2 U2 R' F R U B U' 
6. 12.93 D' B' U L2 B' F L R2 D2 F' L D2 B U D F2 U L D' R' U2 F' B' D2 F 
7. 14.00 B' R2 D' U' B F L R2 U2 F2 U2 L F' L2 U2 R2 D' L U2 D F' B' R' U2 L 
8. 11.77 B L D B F L U R2 B' L' B' R U2 B F2 D2 R2 D L' R' B2 R' L' F L2 
9. 13.38 B' R' D2 R' D U B D2 B' U2 D' L' D2 F L2 R B F D2 U' F' L U2 L' B' 
10. 12.63 B2 U2 D2 L R D2 U L' R' U2 L U F U' B' F' D2 L B L' F L B' R' B 
11. 16.09 R' L' F' R' L2 F' B L D' R' B' R' L' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U B2 F2 D2 F' B2 D' 
12. 13.78 U D2 B' L2 R D2 U' B2 F' D2 F' L' F U2 L2 F' U F2 D' R2 L2 U2 R' D' U 
13. 13.90 B' F' D2 U L B D' B U' F L R2 B2 L R2 U2 L2 R U2 L' F D' U L2 F 
14. 14.00 U' B' U2 B2 F2 R B D2 F D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D F B2 D2 U' B2 R2 L' U L' U 
15. 12.19 L2 D' U2 L' R2 U2 B2 D' L B F U' R2 D L' B L' F R D F U2 F2 L' U2 
16. 13.77 D2 B2 F R' B' D2 L2 F' R2 B L R2 D U2 L' F2 B2 L2 F' B U2 B' F2 L' B' 
17. 13.02 D' R2 F D2 F2 R' L' F' L2 B' U' D2 L2 F U' F R' L2 D F' L R B D2 F 
18. 12.72 B' F2 R' L' B R' U' F U2 D' B' U' R D F L U2 R2 L' U2 R' U B' F' D2 
19. 12.34 B2 D U F2 B L F D L2 U2 F' R B U' R B2 U2 L2 R B U D2 R' U2 L2 
20. 14.97 U' L2 F B2 L2 U' B R2 D F2 D' R L B2 F D' L' R2 D U2 B R' F L U2 
21. 12.93 L B2 R L' U' B' U B2 D2 B F R D F2 L2 F B U2 R B U2 F D' U2 R 
22. 12.58 R F2 R2 U' D2 L' F' R2 F R2 F' B2 R' L D' R2 D R' B L' B U R D2 B2 
23. 14.19 D2 U2 L2 B L' R' F2 R2 U' D' F2 D B' L' F' B2 D' R L2 U R D2 L U' F2 
24. 13.36 U L' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L B' L' D' U' R' B2 U' F' D' F D2 R F2 D L' D2 F 
25. 16.58 B F' D' L2 B2 R L' D U' F' B R F' L2 R U B U2 B D2 B R2 B2 D' R 
26. 14.61 U B2 R2 U' L2 B D B2 R D2 U' L2 R' D2 L' D R' F2 R2 B' U2 R2 L' U B2 
27. 11.97 L2 U' R' U2 D2 R L' B' U' R' F U' D R2 L' D' F' D' R' L2 F U2 D F D 
28. 13.56 B' R D2 U2 F2 B U R' B U' F2 B' L2 U F2 L D' L2 F B2 U2 B' L F2 R' 
29. (17.15) F2 B2 U' L R2 F2 U L2 F2 L' F' B' D U' R2 L' B2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 L' U' B2 
30. 13.84 L2 F2 B' L R B D' B' R' B' R D2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 B L2 D U' R' L F' L' 
31. 14.69 R L2 F U B' D B2 U2 L2 D' L R' D2 B' U' D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F U2 R' 
32. 12.47 F' L2 U R F D' L2 U B F' L' D2 R U' B2 R' F2 R2 B F' R' L' F' D' R' 
33. 12.88 D' B L2 U2 R' B D' R' F' L U L B2 L B' F2 U' L' U B2 F' U' D2 B D2 
34. 13.71 R U2 D' R' D2 B' R L2 U D' B' D' L2 F' U R2 D' L' U' L2 R' F2 B U2 D' 
35. 12.02 U' R' D' B D2 B' R2 L' D' B R' D2 B' L2 R' F2 U' D' R U' D2 B2 L B' L2 
36. 12.19 F' R2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 F' L' D2 L' D' F U' D' R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 L R2 U' L2 
37. 13.03 L2 R' B' F U D' F' D2 B2 U2 D' L2 F2 U D' R2 U2 D B L2 R U D' B L2 
38. 13.21 F R B R' D L B D' R U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R' B2 U2 R U L2 U2 L' B2 R2 
39. 12.52 F2 B' U' L' B2 R2 D F' L' F' R B' F2 U' L' D R F B U2 L R' B2 U B' 
40. 14.33 D' U R' B2 D R2 D' F' R' U' D2 L' F U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U' B F2 L B 
41. 13.55 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 B U L2 F' R F2 R' U2 F U2 L' F R2 D L' D2 B 
42. 12.94 L F2 L2 U' D' L' D' B2 U B R' B2 R' B2 R' B L' R D B' L' D2 L U L2 
43. 15.97 U' F' U2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 D' B' F' L2 R' U2 B F2 L D' L' F2 D2 
44. 14.50 D R' L F' L' D L' U2 D2 R F2 R L' B2 R' B' D2 L D' B' D F2 R2 D' F 
45. 14.93 D L2 D U L F U B' R' L F D2 U2 F2 B2 L' B2 U2 L U' B' L2 U F D2 
46. 16.09 B2 D R D U' B2 U' B F' L D' R' F' L' R U2 R D2 U2 F L2 F R' F' U' 
47. 11.91 B' L' F D' B R2 L U2 L' U' L' F' U R B U2 D2 B D R2 B2 L2 R U' F 
48. 15.44 D' B' D U' B R L2 D' U' R B R L2 F' B2 U2 D' L2 B L R' U B' F2 D2 
49. 12.68 D2 R L' U' B2 D2 F' D' F' L' R B2 R L U2 L' F L D2 U2 L D R2 F L2 
50. 12.36 B' U L2 B' F2 R2 L B' D' B2 L2 R U F2 L' U2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' R2 
51. 14.43 D R' U' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F R F L2 R' U L2 B' R D2 F' L2 B D2 L' U2 L' 
52. 12.46 B2 L R' D' U2 F L2 R D F' B2 U' F' R2 B U2 L D L B F L B' F' U 
53. 13.31 U' L F' B2 R' B' R' L2 F L' B' D F' U2 D2 R D L' U' R' D B' R2 D2 F 
54. 11.65 U' R' F R F2 L2 B' F D' L F' R2 L' D' L R2 B2 U2 D R L2 D2 F R F' 
55. 14.00 L2 R2 F' U' F R' F' B2 L' B D2 U2 L F D' F L2 D F2 B2 U' L2 R F' B2 
56. 17.13 F' U' F' B R2 L' D2 F L2 D2 R' L2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 U R F' B' L' D' L' F 
57. 14.11 L U R L2 F' B2 R' F' R B R D2 U2 R2 U' D2 L R' D2 U2 R' U2 B R L2 
58. 14.78 D B2 L2 B U F' D2 F' B L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B2 D F2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 
59. 13.31 B U' L B2 F' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' R' B2 F2 L2 F D' U R2 U' D' L2 B F' R' 
60. 12.77 D' L2 D F U2 B U F L' R' F U' D2 B' D' R2 B' L2 R' D' U B' D F' B 
61. 13.28 L' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 D R2 L F' R2 D F2 B2 R' B' F2 U' F' R2 U D R B' D' 
62. 14.06 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B L2 R' U2 F' U' B2 L' D F2 D B 
63. 13.69 F R D2 U' B2 R F' D R U2 F2 L2 U D2 R2 D' B2 U' D2 F D2 R2 F2 D' L2 
64. 12.02 U R L2 D' L2 R F' U2 R' L' D F L' B L2 F R' D U2 L' B2 R D' R L2 
65. 12.11 D2 B' L2 D L2 F D' U' R2 F U' F' D' F' R' U B D' F' B R2 F R' L U 
66. 15.63 R U' F2 U2 R L D2 B' L' U' F' D' R' U' R' L2 D U2 R L' F' L' R2 F2 R' 
67. (10.97) U' F2 D' B2 D B2 L B' D2 U' F' L2 F2 B' D2 L' U D' L' B L' B' R U' F 
68. 12.15 F2 D F R F2 R' L F2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 U F B' L R2 B2 U B L2 F' U R 
69. 11.91 B F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L U' L U L2 B' L' D' F D2 B2 L F2 U' L B' U' R U 
70. 14.15 R2 D R2 L2 D' B' F D' R F D2 L F2 U' B L' R' F2 B' D R2 U D F2 D' 
71. 13.78 B2 L' B' F' L' B' D' B F2 D2 L R2 B2 R2 F R2 F L' R D' U L U' B2 L2 
72. 12.30 L' R' F2 D' R D' L2 B2 L U' F' D R L U2 D F' U' R2 F U F D F' L2 
73. 13.11 L' B R U' F' B2 L' F R' B2 R2 F U' R2 D' L D' F2 D2 R F U D R2 D' 
74. 11.93 U2 F2 U F' R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U R2 U B2 L' R F' R F2 B2 D2 B' U2 L R 
75. 14.44 F2 R' L B D2 B L' F' B U R' L2 U2 F L2 B' F L2 D B2 U2 B' R' D2 F2 
76. 13.08 B2 R U D B U' B R' U L B' D R U R B' D' R F D B' L2 D B F2 
77. 13.78 U2 L2 R U2 L' R' F D2 R2 D L' B' D R2 D' R' U F D2 L' R B' U2 F B2 
78. 13.44 U D' F L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 B D' B' F2 U2 B2 F' R' D R2 D2 R' U' L R 
79. 13.90 L2 R' F D' F U2 L' U B R2 L2 D' R' U' B' U2 R U2 F2 D' B' F' R D2 U' 
80. 14.69 F U' D2 L' D' F2 B' U2 F B2 D' U2 R B R2 U' B' F' R' F2 D U R2 D' B 
81. 14.77 B U2 F2 B2 U B R' L2 B' F R' B L2 D B' R' D2 L2 D2 L' F2 L' F B2 R2 
82. 13.02 B D R' L D B U' R' U2 R B2 L' R F D' L2 B' D' B F2 U2 D R U2 L 
83. 11.19 L2 U F2 U R' L D' F2 U2 L' R' D' B2 L D2 U2 B2 D' R B2 D' B' L' F2 D' 
84. 13.03 L U F' D' F' U' D B2 R U2 F' B' U' D2 R D2 F' R D2 U L' F B2 D' U 
85. 15.02 F U' D2 R' U L2 B2 F' U2 R' B' U D2 R' D B' U B' F D2 R2 D' L R2 B2 
86. 13.22 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B L' F2 R2 B U' R U B' R' L B2 L' D2 F B U2 R' F2 
87. 11.93 L U' D' L2 R2 B D2 L B' R' L F' B L B R B F2 R L2 D' F B R2 B' 
88. 14.65 B U' F2 L' R U F L D L2 R2 B2 F2 D U' L U R L2 B' D' B2 D' U2 B2 
89. 12.53 U2 F2 R' U2 D2 B' F' R2 L2 B' D U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R' F2 B2 D' F' R2 U2 D 
90. 16.50 F D' L R B' U2 L2 F2 D2 U F' L' R' D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 
91. 13.78 D B2 D L' U D' R2 F' U2 B L2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D R2 L B U' D' R U F' 
92. 12.78 R U2 D' B2 R' B2 L2 R' B2 R' L' F2 L' U2 F R2 F L' D2 R F' U2 D2 L2 B2 
93. 12.43 L' U' L2 D L2 R' B L2 B2 L B2 L' D2 F' D F' D L2 R2 D2 U F' L' F' D 
94. 15.31 B' R2 U D2 L B2 U2 B L' R2 B' U B2 R2 B' L U' B' F U2 F' B' L B' U 
95. 12.03 F D2 R U' R U2 L2 B' D' R2 B2 F U2 B D' B' F2 R F D B2 R2 B2 R F' 
96. 13.55 R2 U D2 F' L' D' B2 R U2 R' U D' F D F2 B U B' L2 R' D F2 D B F' 
97. 14.68 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 R F2 U D2 F R L B U2 D' F' L2 B L R B2 L' D' R' 
98. 13.86 R U2 D F2 R' U D2 L' F' B L2 U B F2 L U B R' B2 R2 D' L' U' F R' 
99. 14.25 F2 U2 F' U2 D F' U2 L B D' B L' U B U' B' D2 L' F2 L' U' B U2 L2 D 
100. 13.71 U2 D2 B L D' B2 D' U2 F D2 U2 L R2 U2 R' L D U F2 U2 B2 D2 B L D


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 14, 2011)

3x3
9.54 single, OLL skip 
R F' U2 B L' U L' B U D2 L2 R B2 D' U F U2 D' L' R' D2 F' R L' U2


Spoiler



Cross: D' F R F x2 u
F2L#1: R U2' R' U y' R' U' R
F2L#2: U y' R' U' R d' R U R'
F2L#3: U2 y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L#4: R U R' U' R U R'
PLL: U L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U


Part of a decent 12.02 avg5:
1. 10.71 L2 B2 R' D F2 B' U F2 L R2 D U2 R' F L F D F2 D2 U B' L F' U D2
2. (9.54) R F' U2 B L' U L' B U D2 L2 R B2 D' U F U2 D' L' R' D2 F' R L' U2
3. (13.41) R F L2 R D' F L2 D2 U B R L' B L2 F U2 F L' F2 L2 D L B' R2 B
4. 13.06 D U F U' D2 F' U2 D' R F U' D2 B' D2 F B2 U' L2 B' R D2 R' D2 R' L'
5. 12.29 R2 F2 U' D B' U2 R2 F' D' B' U B2 U2 B2 D R2 D U' B F U' L U' L2 U'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 14, 2011)

close to my pb ao5 megaminx 

best time: 2:40.72
worst time: 3:14.45

current avg5: 2:45.74 (σ = 3.12)
best avg5: 2:45.74 (σ = 3.12)

session avg: 2:45.74 (σ = 3.12)
session mean: 2:50.47

2:45.49, 2:42.04, 2:49.68, 3:14.45, 2:40.72


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2011)

5x5x5 'grey' sim in 3:10.093.

8x8x8 supercube sim in 7:19.859.
9x9x9 supercube sim in 9:02.721.
10x10x10 supercube sim in 14:23.829.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 14, 2011)

OH with ZhanChi:
23.41, 28.21, 23.94, 23.72, 25.18, 25.28, 24.96, 30.36, 30.90, (22.63), 30.47, (33.31) = 26.64
(23.41), (28.21), 23.94, 23.72, 25.18 = 24.28
Both PBs.

Edit: Lol qCube floppy:
(3.895) (0.003) 0.003 0.135 0.123 = 0.087
(0) 2.641 2.172 0 0.02 5.51 0.441 4.474 0 1.521 0.031 2.001 1.936 1.858 1.692 1.456 0.024 0.14 1.149 0 2.42 0.351 4.174 2.819 5.304 2.566 1.812 3.046 2.141 0.031 2.236 0.235 4.282 0.04 5.967 3.895 0.003 0.003 0.135 0.123 2.492 1.961 8.35 (11.554) 1.905 0.185 0.138 4.494 2.989 4.338 8.981 6.282 2.677 1.162 2.218 2.985 1.753 3.056 2.956 0.985 7.212 1.862 8.787 2.296 5.169 1.89 2.035 2.068 1.376 2.412 4.326 2.412 1.026 3.993 0.16 0.161 0.366 0.266 5.719 1.333 2.262 1.78 3.026 5.36 0.485 2.738 0.875 2.326 1.849 0.745 0.03 2.114 0.374 1.621 1.443 2.356 0.386 1.411 0.773 0.414 = 2.20

Edit: Lol
0.021 (0) 0.061 (3.213) 0.003 = 0.028


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 14, 2011)

2x2 Average of 12: 2.79


Spoiler



1. 3.32 U2 F2 R U2 F' R' F U' F2 R' U' 
2. 2.72 U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 F' U' 
3. 3.36 F' R' F2 R' U' F U' R' U' R' U' 
4. 3.23 U' F2 U F U' R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
5. 2.72 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F U' R2 F' R' U' 
6. 1.99 R' F U' R2 U F' U R F2 R' U' 
7. 2.93 U' R' U' R F' U F' U F' R2 U' 
8. 1.42 F2 U R' U F' U F' U2 F2 R' U' 
9. 2.96 F2 R' F' R F U' F2 U F2 R2 U' 
10. 3.29 R2 U' F' R U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
11. (3.83) R2 U2 R2 U F' R' U R2 F' R' U' 
12. (1.13) R2 F' U' R2 F2 R' U F' U' R' U'


Used only guimond if I remembered right.

4th to 5th was 2.54 average of 5.

8th and 12th were really lucky

6th was just really easy but no skips(the first step was skipped but that happens all the time)

There was a separate 2.83 average in the same session which I lost the times of :fp


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't remember what my best floppy cube avg100 is, but I just got a 0.338.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 14, 2011)

444, even more K4 

Best average of 5: 49.00
8-12 - 48.96 48.58 49.47 (53.34) (47.60)

Best average of 12: 51.41
2-13 - (59.90) (46.63) 51.10 53.70 54.36 53.39 48.96 48.58 49.47 53.34 47.60 53.55


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I don't remember what my best floppy cube avg100 is, but I just got a 0.338.



Just got 0.339 :/


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 14, 2011)

Petrus 23.31 avg12, first avg12 with Petrus I've ever done.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 14, 2011)

8.27 NL full step PB
Lost scramble. Cross was 3 moves and the first f2l pair was already formed. Last layer was F R U R' U' F' into CCW u-perm. Next solve was an nl 9.33, but still no sub 10 avg5. 

Was doing a huge session and I was pretty sure that I was going to beat my 12.12 avg100. Current avg100 was 12.17 and I had some solves to roll from the beginning. I was actually thinking that it could be a sub 12 avg100. Went to go hit back on a youtube video, but hit it on the qqtimer page. Sucks.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 8.27 NL full step PB
> Lost scramble. Cross was 3 moves and the first f2l pair was already formed. Last layer was F R U R' U' F' into CCW u-perm. Next solve was an nl 9.33, but still no sub 10 avg5.
> 
> Was doing a huge session and I was pretty sure that I was going to beat my 12.12 avg100. Current avg100 was 12.17 and I had some solves to roll from the beginning. I was actually thinking that it could be a sub 12 avg100. Went to go hit back on a youtube video, but hit it on the qqtimer page. Sucks.


 
Back then forward doesn't lose my qqtimer stats for me, what browser are you using and did you actually try hitting forward?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 14, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Back then forward doesn't lose my qqtimer stats for me, what browser are you using and did you actually try hitting forward?



cool!!! I always use chrome which doesn't save 

p.s. data saves when using safari and firefox


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 14, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Back then forward doesn't lose my qqtimer stats for me, what browser are you using and did you actually try hitting forward?



Yea, I tried it. Internet Explorer.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 14, 2011)

some 4x4 PBs
best avg5: 56.99 (σ = 2.10)
best avg12: 1:02.10 (σ = 3.63)
session avg: 1:02.39 (σ = 4.11)

57.88, 1:06.11[p], 59.00[o], 53.86[o], 54.09[pll skip], 1:04.50[o], 1:05.86[p], 1:04.16[p], 1:05.27, 1:04.08[d], 1:03.09[d], 1:03.10, 59.16[o], 1:06.33[D], 1:07.05[D], 58.42[p], 1:07.41, 1:04.71, 52.62, 1:06.35[o]
17/40 parities


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.77
1. (11.67) D2 U' R2 L2 D' U' L R' D2 B F2 D2 L2 U D2 B L2 B2 L R2 B2 U2 R D F 
2. (8.06) R' D2 B' R U2 B D B' U' R D2 F2 R' B' F' L' F2 B' R' F2 B2 L2 R' D R2 
3. 9.70 D' F' R2 D' F B' U D R' F2 D F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U' R2 
4. 9.86 F' D' F2 D2 F' R2 U' D' R' D2 F D' L2 D' L D' B F2 U2 D2 R' U2 D F D2 
5. 9.75 U2 R F2 U2 L' B D' B' U' B D2 F' D F2 U2 B' F2 L D2 F2 D F' D' R D 

Best average in a while :S No skips


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 15, 2011)

16.40, 18.07, (19.20), 17.74, 17.69, 18.55, (15.43), 18.27, 15.54, 17.05, 18.38, 17.54 ==>> 17.52

First time I ever just sat down and did an Ao12 with all sub-20. The past few days my lookahead and tps have magically become better or something lol.

EDIT:


Spoiler



16.40, 18.07, 19.20, 17.74, 17.69, 18.55, 15.43, 18.27, 15.54, 17.05, 18.38, 17.54, 19.20, 16.44, 17.41, 17.53, 16.04, 17.08, 17.22, 17.71, 17.60, 13.70, 18.80, 17.88, 14.49, 17.21, 17.36, 14.77, 18.74, 17.47, 19.13, 16.41, 18.08, 19.38, 15.93, 18.25, 18.75, 15.40, 15.88, 14.66, 17.43, 17.86, 17.97, 19.14, 15.65, 20.03, 16.90, 17.47, 19.52, 19.05, 17.21, 15.02, 18.00, 15.54, 17.07, 16.01, 35.79, 17.05, 19.94, 18.95, 16.52, 15.96, 21.82, 17.22, 16.57, 18.11, 13.79, 16.85, 19.55, 22.32, 18.52, 16.24, 19.50, 21.09, 16.91, 19.42, 16.83, 19.31, 13.74, 18.05, 18.67, 19.56, 18.88, 22.23, 18.25, 17.19, 21.34, 13.43, 16.55, 33.84, 20.14, 16.80, 18.85, 18.30, 16.13, 18.22, 15.83, 15.74, 17.39, 17.91



first 45 ended up being sub 20 and then i got 20.03... lol. then i continued to get sub 20's and then screwed up a g perm for a 35.79 lol. still, 17.80 Ao100, a personal best


----------



## emolover (Sep 15, 2011)

*5x5*: 1:59.80
2:07.07, 2:30.72, 1:55.98, 1:46.82, 1:56.36

Finally a sub 2!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yea, I tried it. Internet Explorer.


 
Oh, then you shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 15, 2011)

10.28 R L2 D F2 B' L F R2 D U2 F' D F2 R B' D' F' U B' R B' D F2 D' F2 

z2 R' B' F2 D2
U' R U' R' L U' L'
y' U R U' R'
y2 R U2 R'
U2 L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L 

39 moves, 3.79 tps lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ran 20 miles in 3:33. 


Spoiler


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 15, 2011)

K4 

57.52, 56.42, 1:13.61, 1:01.08, 44.16, 54.66, 1:03.24, 1:01.97, 1:09.27, 54.82, 1:00.14, 59.57 = 59.87

First 8 are from race to sub1 thread. I rolled. 44 was ridiculously beast.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

*52.74 avg12* On video too 
(58.20), 55.19, 52.71, 51.47, 53.80, 50.23, 53.32, 54.78, 55.75, (46.66), 48.20, 51.95


Spoiler








Average of 12: 52.74
1. (58.20) r R' L2 u2 r2 L2 D f B F L B F2 L r F2 B f' D U' R B F2 L f2 B' U2 F' B D' F2 f' B L D f2 r' u' D' B 
2. 55.19 L R' F u2 f2 F' B2 D B' r2 F' r' R U' F L' u r2 u2 f2 B2 U' D L R2 U R f R' u' F B' U' R' B L2 F' U2 L D 
3. 52.71 U F2 L' D L u r' R' u F f2 u' U2 L' f B u2 F D' u' f' r R2 F' D2 B2 r' F f2 D2 U' R' F U' f2 U2 r L F L' 
4. 51.47 r u2 F2 r F2 u F' U2 R' B2 r2 B2 L' U' r' D' r u D' F' r2 f' u2 B F2 U u2 r R' B' r R' L' F' u' F u2 R2 L r2 
5. 53.80 f2 U r' L' R2 F2 U f F R B2 r' B U D F2 D R L D' u2 L2 R F' R2 D B2 L u2 D' r D2 U' R2 u' L2 B' r' f' F' 
6. 50.23 F r R' u2 L2 R' f' L2 u' B f U2 D2 f' D' F' f B' U' L R2 F2 B2 R' F f2 U' F2 L' F' R r D R' D' r2 f2 R' f2 F 
7. 53.32 B f r' F B2 R r' D' L D2 L R2 D2 B' U F' f' D2 r2 R' F' R2 u' f F2 R2 D u B R F B2 R' B r' B2 F D U2 r2 
8. 54.78 F D2 F' L2 r u' r' u' B' F' R' f2 r' U2 r' R2 u' B2 r2 D B2 r2 U' f' B r2 L2 u L2 B2 r' U2 f L2 U B' L u U2 L2 
9. 55.75 L' r2 B' U2 r2 u U' F2 r' B R2 L2 f2 U2 f2 r U' L' u' D L2 r' U2 f2 D' B' r2 B R r2 F' r' F R r2 B2 D2 L r2 R 
10. (46.66) D2 F2 r2 L' f r2 R' u2 R2 B' R u2 r2 U u' B f2 u f' F2 U' R' L F L r' D' u L f2 F u2 F' r' F' D U2 r' D U2 
11. 48.20 U' D F r' f2 L U F2 U2 L' B' f L B' u2 F f u' D L2 r U r' B' u B2 u2 r B2 U' u B2 D' F' L2 R2 f' U D' r 
12. 51.95 F B' D2 L' u' B2 D' F' L D2 U2 L' U' R2 B2 L' B' f2 D' R' D U L u2 R' L B2 D L2 r R' F R2 U r F2 R U2 u B2


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 15, 2011)

14.27 with Columns First (full step). 

Just started messing with this today - it's quite fun.

Edit: 19.56 Ao5 now too. Still hovering around 20-21 for Ao12.

Edit2: 12.91 - pretty lucky though.

Scramble: F D B F' U2 F' D2 F U2 D2 R2 L B' D' B2 D L' F D2 R' B D2 F' B2 R

y2 z'
D2 L' D' y
R U M U' M' U' R2 U R' U R U' R'
M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M'
y M' U M U2 M' U' M y
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

alg.garron.us

I reconstructed the end as best as I could, but I'm not 100% sure on it. Got a 6.98 with Roux on the same scramble, but not counting it as my PB since I knew like 3/4 of the solve.

Edit3: This post is getting too long. 17.15 Ao5 and 18.36 Ao12. All of this is still with Columns First.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 15, 2011)

Average of 100: 13.41
For not practicing that much, this is pretty decent. 


Spoiler



1. 13.47 U R2 L B U' R2 U2 L B U F B L2 U F' R' F U L' D' F2 R B U2 R' 
2. 12.45 U B F D2 F' B2 L' F D' U2 F B' R2 B2 F' L2 F' U D' L' R2 D' B2 L' D' 
3. 12.42 F' U2 L B2 R F B2 L2 F' B' R' F2 D' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L' R2 F U' B2 D 
4. 14.90 R2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 F L2 B2 U2 D F2 B' L B2 L2 R2 D' R' B F D2 U' 
5. 15.49 D' F D' U R2 D R F2 R2 D2 R B D' L2 B' R L' U2 D2 L' D' R' D' L F2 
6. 15.00 U B' U' B' F2 U R2 B F L' D U' F' R F' D2 U' L2 B2 U2 F L F' L' B' 
7. 13.27 B' R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 D' R U R' L B' L2 B L' F2 L R D L' U F2 R' B2 
8. (18.09) L U2 B R' B D B' D2 B D B U2 R U2 B2 L' R2 D' U L2 B D' F' U F' 
9. 13.91 B R2 L' D2 U R' F D B F' D2 F R B' D' B' D R2 U2 F' B U2 B2 R' L2 
10. 13.13 R2 B' D U' F' B' D F L2 F2 R F' D2 U2 R' D2 U B' R2 B2 R B U2 F' L 
11. 13.89 F2 L B2 L D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L F D' B' F R' F2 R' B2 R2 L2 U R B2 U 
12. 15.75 F U2 F' U' B' R B D2 L U' B' L2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B2 L2 R' F U' R' U' 
13. 11.69 F R' U2 R' B U F' D2 B F R D2 B R' D2 F R' B R D F D2 B L' R2 
14. 17.07 D2 F2 U F U L2 F' B' U' R B2 D2 L' F' L' R2 D2 U' R2 B L' R D' L' D2 
15. 15.98 R2 D' R L2 D2 L' U2 D B2 F' L2 D' F2 U F' L F2 U' B2 R U' L' F' B U2 
16. 12.85 U F' D L2 B2 U' D2 B' D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 F' D2 L' F' U R2 B F' D' R2 U' 
17. 12.19 R2 L B D2 L2 B' U2 R' F U B F2 L' D F L D' F' D' R' U' B' U' F B' 
18. 11.59 F' D2 U' R2 F B' R' D B F2 L F' L' D B' D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B' R' B R' D' 
19. 13.15 B' F2 D2 R2 U' D L R B2 D B' R' D' U R B U' B D R' U2 B D F' D2 
20. 13.93 L D2 L' U' L R B2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B R2 L2 B2 U' R' L2 F' D2 U L2 B2 R 
21. 11.99 D2 R' L2 F' D' F B2 L2 B F' L2 D2 B D R' L2 D' B R' F' U' B' L' R' D2 
22. 14.52 F D' B F2 D2 U' B L2 U L2 D' F B2 L D U2 F' U2 D' L B' R2 U' B L' 
23. 11.78 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 U' B' L F' R F' R' U F U' R' D' F R' B2 L' B' R2 B U2 
24. 14.07 U' R L B' F' L B F2 R D2 L' F B' U2 R' D F' D L2 U' D' B' L D' U2 
25. 14.94 D' B' D2 U F' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' R F L R2 F2 D U' F' D' R2 F B2 D2 
26. 12.86 F' D R2 L F' D2 B F U' R2 F U F D' U F B U R2 D F2 B2 U L R 
27. 12.74 U2 R' F2 B L' D B F D L F' U2 F2 L D' U F D' B' R2 F2 U R U' B 
28. 13.55 D2 R' F' L2 D R' L U' L2 B2 U' B U B2 L2 D F' U2 L D' L' R2 F2 D2 U 
29. 14.92 B L' R2 U2 B2 U R D2 U R' L D U2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 F D2 F' L U2 F2 R2 
30. 12.79 U' F2 L2 R' F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U D' L' U2 D B D' L' U L B2 D2 L' R D' 
31. 11.39 D U B' R2 D' L' B' D2 B' F L' U2 F' B' R2 U D' R F' D B R' D L2 D2 
32. 11.62 U' L F' U R U2 L2 U B2 L B' D' F2 R L D2 B' D2 F2 R U F' D B' U2 
33. 15.23 D R2 F2 D' B' U' F' L' R F' R' U D' F B2 D2 B' F R D2 F U2 D2 R' B2 
34. 14.78 R2 L' D2 R' D U R U B2 R B2 L' D L' D2 U2 R B2 F' L U' R' U2 L U' 
35. 12.52 F' D U' L U' R2 D L' R2 F' U' D2 B' U' F' R2 F' B2 R B' R2 D2 F' U' L' 
36. 11.83 L U2 D' B L' D' U' L' D U' F' R' U' L' F' U R B2 D2 F' U L B' L2 R' 
37. 14.90 B F' D' L' B' L B2 F U F' R F2 U L2 B' D2 U F' U' B' D B2 R2 L B' 
38. 10.90 F2 D' F' R F2 D2 L D2 F2 U' D2 B' L R' D R L' F R2 L D' F2 B' U2 D' 
39. 10.85 U2 R' D2 R2 F L2 F' B2 D U' R2 L' B2 L' U R' L' F' U2 D2 B D' F' R D' 
40. 14.51 U' B U' D R U B2 D2 U R2 D' U' L2 B L' B' D2 U F L F2 D B' R' B2 
41. 12.66 U' F' R2 L' B U B' F2 U2 D' B' D' R D R' F' U' L2 U D2 L2 D' L D F2 
42. 10.80 B' F' L2 D2 L2 D' B' U' D' F' L U2 B2 U2 F' U' R' L D L U2 D' F2 L' R2 
43. 14.06 U2 L' D' B R' L B2 D2 F2 D U' F' U2 L' R' D2 R' B2 D L D2 B2 U2 F R' 
44. 14.39 U' L2 R2 B R L' D' B2 L2 U' B' L' U' F2 L' U2 L' B2 D' U' F U F2 B L' 
45. 15.87 R' B' R' B U' D F L2 U B L2 F' R' F' U2 L' U2 R U2 R2 D B2 F' U' F 
46. 14.00 D' U2 B2 D' R' B2 R2 B2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2 U L F D2 F' R2 U B2 R' B D2 U 
47. 12.28 B2 R' L' F' D B2 R2 L U' B' D L' D2 B' D L2 F R L2 B U2 R D' L' U' 
48. 14.31 L2 U R' D U' F B2 U2 F L F' D' R2 F B2 U2 B' L' D' L U' D B L B2 
49. 15.88 F2 R' L' U L2 U R F' R2 U L' U2 F U F D' R B2 F U2 D2 F' U' B2 U' 
50. 11.54 B2 R D' U F U' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R F2 L2 F U' D' R L' U2 B2 R' U' 
51. 13.39 L B2 D2 U2 F U' D2 L2 D L2 R' B R B2 F' R' B D2 F2 D2 R' L2 U' B2 F 
52. 15.69 U' B2 F' D B' U' D' R' U D F2 B2 U2 D2 R D2 L U' L R2 F' D R F L2 
53. 13.78 R2 U2 B' R2 U D L' B2 U2 D2 B2 R L' U2 B D2 L R' B2 R2 B L2 U B2 R' 
54. 14.05 L2 B2 L2 D2 R' U D R' F2 D' L2 D U' L' R' U2 L' D2 R B2 D U' L' U2 L' 
55. 15.93 U L' D F2 D' R D2 F2 L U' R F U2 L R' B' U2 D' B' D2 B2 F2 U2 B' L2 
56. 12.35 F2 R L2 F' R' F' D2 R2 U' L U' B2 D' U' R' L' B2 R B2 L2 R F' U2 B2 F 
57. 10.43 L' B L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 D' B F D' F B' D' B' D' F2 U' B L2 U' B U' 
58. 12.38 U' R F' U B' R B2 F2 U' B2 L R2 U' B' L2 U R2 L2 D' R B2 L2 U2 B2 F 
59. 11.95 B2 F2 D' R' F2 D B F2 R' D' B' U' L' U' R2 D R' D' B2 F' U2 R2 F2 R D' 
60. (9.97) R' U' L2 D R' F2 B R' D R L D' U' B2 F' L' F B R' U D L2 R' B2 D' 
61. 13.93 F2 D2 L F' U' F' L' R' U2 F2 D2 F D B' F2 R' D U2 B' D L2 F' B D2 R2 
62. 13.54 R D' R' L' U' F B' R2 U2 R B2 U B' U' F D F D2 L U2 F' R' F' D R 
63. 15.14 R' U' L2 U' F2 B2 L R2 F' U' B2 U' L' B U R' F R' L B R U2 D F R 
64. 11.94 L B2 F2 L2 D' R' U B' F' L F2 U2 D' L' U2 F' L' U2 L2 U L' F R2 U' L2 
65. 16.45 R D2 B' R U F' U2 B2 F' D F U R U2 D2 B2 D' F' L' U D2 B U2 R F' 
66. 11.06 R' D U2 L R' D' F' B2 D' R' D' R2 D' B2 U' D2 B2 D B2 R' F2 R L U D 
67. 12.53 D B2 F' L2 D' R B' L B U L2 F' B' D L' D U B R' B' F2 D' U' L D' 
68. 12.40 L2 U2 F' B' R' F' B' L2 U2 F2 D L R2 F2 R L2 D U R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B 
69. 12.65 F B' R2 F2 U2 D' L' R' B' R' B' F' R' L' D U B2 R L' F' R L' D' L' D2 
70. 15.73 R B F L U2 B2 F' L F2 U' F B2 D U B D2 R2 B2 U' F L U F B L 
71. 14.29 F' R' D F D R U2 B U R2 U F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U D B' R2 B2 F2 L2 B' L 
72. 14.58 U R F' B' R2 D2 U2 L F L' F2 U F2 R' F2 L U' B' R' B' U F2 D L' U 
73. 13.97 L2 B D U2 L2 D U B2 R' D2 L' B' U2 R' F U2 B F R D2 F2 U' B F D 
74. 14.65 U2 B' U L' R B2 U' R2 U2 B' L' R U D2 B L F U' D B' D F R2 L2 U2 
75. 12.06 R' F2 D' F L F B2 U R2 F L' D' L B' U2 B' F' U' B' F L R2 D2 R2 F 
76. 14.74 L2 R' D L B2 F2 U' F U' R2 F2 B' D2 L' U' L' D' F' R2 L' D' U' L B R 
77. 13.73 U2 D' B' U2 L R2 B' D2 L D L B' R2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 B F 
78. 11.91 D' L' U2 R' D U F D2 B2 F L R' U R F' R' F2 R2 B' F' R F' L U' F2 
79. 13.93 D' U B' F2 D U' L D2 R2 U' F L' R' F2 U B D' F' L' B2 U' B' D' R2 B 
80. 12.17 F2 R2 B2 U L' B2 L2 F' B2 L2 B' L2 D B F L D2 U2 R2 U F' D2 L' R B2 
81. 10.95 F D2 F' D F D' U R' F L' R' F U2 L2 D2 B' R2 U' R B2 U2 F L2 B' U 
82. 12.00 D F' D F D2 U B2 L2 B2 R' F' L' D L2 U L2 U' R2 B' U' L R D' R' U2 
83. 11.07 R' B' D' B U' F2 L U' F' R2 F' B R' D' F R' D2 B D2 F' B2 U2 F' L U2 
84. 12.67 L' B2 L2 U2 D' L' U' F D L U2 L' F2 R' B' L B2 D' U R2 F U D R D2 
85. 11.67 R' U D L2 R2 U' D' F' L B' D B' R F' D L' D U B R' D2 B U B2 D' 
86. 13.44 U' B' L' F D R' U2 B' U' F2 R F' L B2 L2 D L R' U L2 B' F' L' F' R' 
87. 12.83 B' R' D U F2 B2 R D' L U' B L' R2 U D' R2 B R F U2 L' D R' L2 U2 
88. 14.89 D F' B' R F L2 U' R' D R2 B L' R2 U' B2 F D L' B2 U' R' B L F' U' 
89. 13.01 R F L R B F D2 L2 F B D L D B2 R' U2 D2 B2 D' L' D' R F D2 L 
90. 13.02 B2 D' L' U F2 B L F' L' B2 F R' U2 F U R' L2 D2 L2 F' L' F' R U2 D2 
91. 12.08 R' B' U D' B' L' U L2 B2 U2 D B2 L2 D R2 L' B' R' F B2 R D2 R2 B2 L' 
92. 12.15 F' B' R' B' F' L2 B2 F' L' B D2 L U2 B D2 R' F' L U L F B2 R F' B 
93. 15.49 U B F' L R' D' L F2 L D2 F' R2 U R' B2 D U2 B D L2 U2 B R' U' B2 
94. 14.46 F' U' F2 B' D B' F2 L2 R U' L2 R' D2 L' B' F2 R' L B' F U2 B' F' D2 U 
95. 12.67 F B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' F' U R2 D2 R U' D' L' R F' L U' F2 B2 L R2 F D' 
96. 12.49 B L2 F L' F' B2 U' B D' U' L2 U F2 U2 L' F' U' F L B R' L' B2 D B 
97. 16.12 L F2 U L2 B2 R F2 L' R2 D2 F2 D2 F B' U D' L' R2 B D U2 R' L2 U2 D' 
98. 13.47 U' L2 D R2 U2 B' R U B2 R' L2 U' R' B' D' F U' B L B F2 D' B R F2 
99. 13.82 F2 D L B2 D F2 D' R L2 D' U' F2 L B2 U F' D2 B' R' B U L R' U2 L2 
100. 13.71 U' B2 L R' U F R' L' F' L F' B' L' F' D2 F R2 D2 U R B' U' F' R' D2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 15, 2011)

Sq-1

35.19, 39.13, *32.50, 32.57, 27.78, 32.10, 35.81*, 40.35, 34.42, (46.38), 41.21, (26.24) = 35.11 avg12

Bold is 32.39 avg5


----------



## whauk (Sep 15, 2011)

my fastest official time: 8.13
scramble: L2 B2 L' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' R D' L B L U2 L' B2 F2 R2

cross: z2 y' L U2 R' F' L
F2L1: U L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L2: R' U R d' L' U L
F2L3: R U' R'2 U
F2L4: R2 U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R
OLL: Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw'


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 16, 2011)

3x3 PB Ao5 on TTW!!! Yaaay! I think it's 13.98 since I calculated the middle 3 solves' mean, and got something like: 13.97666666666... so that should be 13.98, right?
Anyway, solves are: 
1) (13.31)
2) 13.96
3) 13.47
4) (18.66)
5) 14.50


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 16, 2011)

5x5
1:20.02 single
Slightly-forced L4E skip (I flipped a couple edges in place in the middle of restoring centers) :3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 16, 2011)

New 2x2 PB of 2.41 seconds. The scramble was unbelievably easy; one move first layer, extremely easy OLL and then solved. I could probably get way faster times with it, but I wouldn't count them and don't do 2x2 that often anyway. Scramble:

F' U2 R' F U F2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 16, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> New 2x2 PB of 2.41 seconds. The scramble was unbelievably easy; one move first layer, extremely easy OLL and then solved. I could probably get way faster times with it, but I wouldn't count them and don't do 2x2 that often anyway. Scramble:
> 
> F' U2 R' F U F2


 
cool, 1-looked it and got 1.78


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 16, 2011)

doing 3x3 solves on my 5x5

(13.89), 16.34, 17.78, 18.88, 19.69, 19.35, (20.08), 15.65, 17.38, 18.50, 17.61, 15.98 = 17.71


----------



## Sillas (Sep 16, 2011)

came today my 2x2 cube and my blindfold for BLD.. *-*
and i'm going to avg sub-20 on 3x3 cube ^^


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 16, 2011)

I always manage to randomly get faster.


Aa: .66
Ab: .77
E: .94
F: 1.20
Ga: 1.21
Gb: 1.05
Gc: 1.18
Gd: 1.19
H: .73
Ja: .68
Jb: .66
Na: .86
Nb: 1.11
Ra: .83
Rb: .93
T: .73
Ua: .74
Ub: .83
V: 1.15
Z:1.00


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 16, 2011)

4x4:
56.94, 58.43, 55.77, (3:31.06)[LL explosion], (53.95) = 57.05

I also got a 44.13 single; fast centers, edge pairing and 3x3 stage + no parity. :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2011)

***** my best is 58 a5 

edit: I like your explanation. fast centres, edges, 3x3 stage


----------



## aronpm (Sep 16, 2011)

(57.25), (1:27.48), 1:10.98, 1:19.88, 1:00.80 => 1:10.55

57 had easy opp centers and 3 edges, normal centers, 2 skipped F3L pairs, and 2-alg ELL.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2011)

First day with my new WitTwo. Started off this average with 1.85 avg5. Wanted sub-2 average of 12. Failed.

1.41, 2.30, 2.16, 1.46, 1.94, 3.19, 1.90, 7.41, DNF(3.00)

And 3.19 was 9 moves.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 16, 2011)

6:24 6x6 beat my last pb by 39 seconds


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I always manage to randomly get faster.
> 
> 
> Aa: .66
> ...


 
HOW IS YOUR YPERM TIME SO FAST?!


----------



## aronpm (Sep 16, 2011)

9.09 nl (5.61 TPS)
9.77 pll skip (4.20 TPS)

*10.67, 12.83, 13.33, (10.02), 11.89*, (16.45), 14.59, 11.69, 12.14, 12.78, 11.20, 14.94 => 12.60 avg12 (11.80 avg5)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I always manage to randomly get faster.


 
probably because your timing is terrible.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 16, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> First day with my new WitTwo. Started off this average with 1.85 avg5. Wanted sub-2 average of 12. Failed.
> 
> 1.41, 2.30, 2.16, 1.46, 1.94, 3.19, 1.90, 7.41, DNF(3.00)
> 
> And 3.19 was 9 moves.


 Oh god, I'm scared now that you have that :/


RyanReese09 said:


> HOW IS YOUR YPERM TIME SO FAST?!


 Thanks for pointing that out  I'll have to time that today.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> probably because your timing is terrible.


 
Or I just got faster  I haven't timed these in a month or two. I don't really disagree with you though.


----------



## slocuber (Sep 16, 2011)

times (reset):
12.77, 13.15, 10.58, 12.98, 13.95, 13.76, 12.78, 14.38, 10.80, 12.97, 15.24, 13.08, 10.55, 13.69, 11.79, 12.01, 13.04, 9.93, 13.53, 13.21, 11.52, 13.35, 12.71, 11.68, 14.52, 11.53, 14.52, 12.05, 13.62, 12.55, 11.24, 11.63, 10.49, 11.90, 12.14, 13.12, 11.65, 13.36, 13.53, 12.67, 13.00, 11.66, 13.28, 12.56, 12.84, 13.65, 12.87, 12.55, 11.37, 12.94

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.93
worst time: 15.24

current avg5: 12.78 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 11.59 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 12.79 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 12.14 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 12.61 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 12.61

3x3. No sub 12.5, but I am happy with this.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Or I just got faster  I haven't timed these in a month or two. I don't really disagree with you though.


 
iirc some of the algs in your video where you "sub0.9'd" all CLLs weren't even sub1.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> iirc some of the algs in your video where you "sub0.9'd" all CLLs weren't even sub1.


 
Really? I think I'm gonna have to install Windows on my computer so I can start timing these properly.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2011)

doesn't mac have video editing software? >_>


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 16, 2011)

Of course, but I figured I needed to use whatever software you and Robert were using. Since I'm not sure what software does that for Macs


----------



## aronpm (Sep 16, 2011)

Any video editing software will/should let you play frame-by-frame.


----------



## Escher (Sep 16, 2011)

First average in a while, spacebar 2x2 is too easy.

2.15, 1.36, 2.13, 1.73, (4.94), 3.17, 2.33, 1.55, 2.48, 2.45, 2.93, (1.14) = 2.23


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 16, 2011)

Sq-1

(42.19), 31.34, 37.07, 35.96, 30.93, 35.94, *(22.38), 39.12, 30.84, 32.55, 24.85*, 36.21 = 33.48

Bold is 29.41 avg5. This thing is pretty fun.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 16, 2011)

current avg100: 17.06 (σ = 1.35)
best avg100: 17.06 (σ = 1.35)

i can smell sub 17


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2011)

444, K4

Single: 39.61

Average of 5: 42.99, (39.61), 45.27, (50.77), 44.16 => 44.14

Average of 12: 47.99, 47.99, 42.99, (39.61), 45.17, 50.77, 44.16, 47.27, 49.34, 50.72, 52.96, 57.34 => 47.95

The first 3 times are .99 because I don't remember the decimals. (I wrote my times down on a sticky note, but used qqtimer scrambles). So I started writing down them after I realised that I could get a really decent average of 5/12.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2011)

That's pretty ridiculous. I've never even been close to sub-1 with K4.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks. I practise 444 using yau sometimes (normal redux can get boring ) which seems to help me a bit (since I do cross and centres in k4 the same way). It just gets a lot easier to do after a few solves. I've heard/seen a few people get down to like 1:00-1:10 in a few days.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2011)

Right, that's where I'm at and I haven't spent a huge amount of time practicing it. I have pretty decent lookahead, but my cubes all lockup a lot on F3L and the centers stages since they include a lot more turns than my reduction solves.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmm I'm not really sure what else to suggest apart from buying a better 444


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 16, 2011)

2x2x2 cube
Sep 16, 2011 7:15:56 PM - 10:07:48 PM

Mean: 6.72
Standard deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 2.07
Worst Time: 12.48

Best average of 5: 4.95
55-59 - 4.88 4.30 (6.95) (3.51) 5.68


Best average of 12: 5.57
55-66 - 4.88 4.30 6.95 (3.51) 5.68 7.35 5.32 (8.71) 4.10 5.93 5.74 5.44

Mean of 300.
Yey, pretty happy with this.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2011)

48.08, 46.23, 46.08, 43.80, 45.90, (42.98), 49.36, 51.09, 44.79, 44.64, (51.38), 44.00 = 46.40 avg12

:3


----------



## Julian (Sep 17, 2011)

21.72 OH

B U2 L D B2 F L2 D' R D' U F2 L' B' F2 R' D B' L2 U' L U' B2 U' B'

x2 U' D' R' F R U' R' D2
U' y R' U R U' R' U' R
U y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' z U' R' U R U' R' U
z' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'


----------



## Sillas (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm going to sub-20 avg on 3x3 *-*


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 17, 2011)

14.48 Ao12, finally a sub-15 average of 12. 

My solve times have been so inconsistent that I thought I'd never get one. It feels good to finally see some improvement after all this time - now I just need to consistently get these times (learning my sune/anti-sune CMLLs will probably help).


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2011)

11.01 mean of 10 on http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/speed.html. 11th place, apparently (counting Garzon who was probably not legit).


----------



## aronpm (Sep 17, 2011)

1:09.62, 1:09.96, *1:08.22, 1:04.82, (1:03.23), (1:23.93), 1:07.80*, 1:21.12, 1:08.97, 1:14.32, 1:14.70, 1:06.41 => 1:10.59 avg12 (bold is 1:06.95 avg5)

Also two sub60s, 58.93 and 54.85. I have more sub60s with k4 than redux now


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 17, 2011)

Another NL sub 9 

U' F R2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' D B2 F2 L' F U' R' L2 U' B' U L D U2 R2 L' 

inspection: x'
cross: L R' F2 D'
F2L1: U2 R U R' U R U' R'
F2L2: L U L' U L U' L'
F2L3: y U2 R U R'
F2L4: y' L' U L
OLL: normal anti sune
PLL: J (b) permutation

8.50/47 moves/ 5.53tps


----------



## Julian (Sep 17, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Another NL sub 9
> 
> U' F R2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' D B2 F2 L' F U' R' L2 U' B' U L D U2 R2 L'
> 
> ...


Cross not working for me :/


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 17, 2011)

Julian said:


> Cross not working for me :/


 
umm i think it was x' for inspection..... I get messed up easily with x rotations..... :fp


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, it should be an x'.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2011)

I did some Roux just for the heck of it.
Roux avg100: 12.24 seconds. I'm proud. I somehow was in that perfect mind set...

And how's my waterman coming along?
Waterman avg12: 18.85 seconds. Great. I'm improving...


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, 5BLD! Epic.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, I always feel encouraged when people say that


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 17, 2011)

I never understood Waterman, so it amazes me that people can get times that are that good. 12 seconds of Roux is just godly to me xD

Where did you first learn Waterman? I want to at least have basic knowledge of all methods in the Big Five


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2011)

Waterman? I skimmed over this:
http://rubikscube.info/waterman/index.html
Then got the basic idea and do my redges and midges intuitively.
If I were to describe it to you I'm sure you'll be able to do it straight away

One layer on the left.

CELL on the right side (see what I did there?  )

Solve redges.

Solve midges.


However I find this faster, and this is what I do.

First layer EXCEPT ONE EDGE

CELL

Redges with keyhole 

LSE like Roux.

Good luck with it


----------



## Escher (Sep 17, 2011)

Average of 100: 15.72
Best avg12: 14.65

Average of 5: 13.00
1. 13.94 F R L2 F D B2 F D' U L B' D F' L2 B L D2 R' L2 U2 B' F2 U F U2 
2. (11.13) D2 R2 U2 B F R2 F U R D2 B' F R2 L2 B2 U B' L' U2 B L B2 L' D' B 
3. 13.75 D2 F2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' U F L' R D' L B2 F2 D' L' F R' D' U B L D 
4. (16.09) U' R' D2 B D' L2 D' B' F R2 L U B L2 D B L2 D2 R L' F B2 R F2 L 
5. 11.30 F' L2 F D' L D' L2 F2 D2 U L U2 L U2 F' B D2 L' U2 R B' R L' D U' 

Only one PLL skip in the whole thing I think - that 11.13 in the avg5.
Lots of NL 12s and a couple of 11s 

<3 OH again.



Spoiler



1. 18.51 R' F L2 B R2 L B' U2 B D F' D2 R B' U2 F' L' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' D2 F 
2. 12.53 B2 F' L' F B2 D2 U B R F' B U' R U' L' R2 F' R2 F R' B2 U R' L D' 
3. 13.29 F B' D2 F' D B' L2 D R U F' D L' B F' L F B L' U2 L' R2 F' U F 
4. 17.92 U F D R D2 B U R D L2 U L' D' R F L' R2 F2 R D2 R2 U L U2 D' 
5. 17.52 L2 R' D' U F2 L B' D' B R F B2 U' R F B R L' D' F' B U2 F2 L' F 
6. 15.16 B2 F2 D2 F' D2 B D2 U' R B' D' L2 R2 D F L F2 R D B2 D' R U R F 
7. 14.83 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 U' D' R' D2 U R2 L2 F2 B L2 D' U' F2 D B U D' B' D F' 
8. 13.95 L' R B2 U2 B' U' R L' B2 R D' L R D2 B' D2 L2 U2 D L B U' R2 U F 
9. 15.84 D2 L2 B' L F' U D B D' R2 D' F B2 R B U' L' U' F' R D2 L' B2 D' U2 
10. 18.23 F2 R L' D' F2 D2 F2 U D2 L B' D R U' D B' U D2 B2 L R2 B R2 D2 U2 
11. 13.58 R2 U R2 L F2 U' B' F L2 B2 F D U2 L D R U2 L' F U2 D F L' U' R' 
12. 17.79 R2 L' F' D2 U R' B F' D2 B' R2 L2 U R F2 U2 B' R U2 D' L' F D2 R2 L 
13. 17.35 B' F U L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L U L' D' B R2 L D2 R' F2 R' F2 R D' U' 
14. 15.84 D' F2 D' F U2 D B2 L R B2 L B D' F B2 R' B2 U R F B' U' L' F' B' 
15. 17.20 U2 B' D' U' F L' F2 U' R' F2 U' R' B U L' B2 U' D' F2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 
16. 14.78 B R B D F U' R2 U2 D R2 D B2 F U2 L F2 B' U F L2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 
17. 15.84 L' F' D2 F D L' U' D B F D' F B D2 B' F' L R2 B D2 B' L' B2 U R' 
18. 16.07 B' R' D2 R' B' R2 U2 L2 B D U B L' B' L' U2 R' L D' B2 R D' B' F D2 
19. 14.88 U R' L2 F' U' F R2 F' R' B F' R' D2 U B F2 U' R' F2 D R U2 F2 B2 R' 
20. 17.66 F U' F' B2 U L2 D' B2 F R' B2 F U' F B2 R' D' L U L' B2 R2 D' U' F2 
21. 14.48 F' B2 U R2 L2 D' U B U F B' D2 L F U B L U' R' B' D U' F R D2 
22. 13.63 U' R2 D2 F L2 B2 L F U' B' R L' F U2 B R2 B F' D L2 D' L R' U D 
23. 16.86 B R D' U' L2 B F' R' L' F D' B' L2 D F' U' L' D F D' F D U L2 D' 
24. 13.73 L2 R' F' B2 R' L' F' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U D B' D U2 F' D R' U R F' B U2 
25. 14.25 U D' L2 B2 L U D' L R2 F R' B U L2 R B2 U2 L R2 F' U2 R' F2 B2 L' 
26. 18.33 B2 D L D' L B D2 L U2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' B U' D L' U' R U' D' B L 
27. 14.18 F' B2 R B' U' D' R2 F' U2 D B2 L B L2 R2 D2 U2 R' F B' D B2 R' L2 U 
28. 17.90 B' R U D2 R F2 L' D' F D U B F R L' D' B L' F' D2 L2 R F' D2 F2 
29. 17.04 L' D2 B' R2 U L R D2 F2 U2 D2 F' R D' L D2 L2 F' L' F L U2 L' U' D 
30. 15.07 B' L B' F2 L D2 L' R B L U F U2 F2 R' F L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 D R U2 
31. 13.14 U' B' L2 D2 B' F' D2 R2 L2 U' R B2 D' R B2 U F' L2 R B' R F2 B U L 
32. (23.95) B2 F' D F R' F U2 D2 B2 R B2 L2 R' F B2 D L' B2 U D' L R2 D2 B' U' 
33. 14.71 L2 R2 B' D B' D2 R' F' B' D' L B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 F2 B' L2 F2 R' 
34. 15.05 U' F' L2 F' L D' L2 B' L B L2 U2 D' F2 D U' F2 U2 B D2 L' F2 R2 B' F2 
35. 12.85 L' D' B2 U2 R L B F2 L2 R2 B R2 L' D2 B' D' F2 B' L F' R2 L B D2 R2 
36. 16.44 R2 L2 B' F' U L B U' R U' R B2 R2 F2 R B D B U L' B' F' R2 B F' 
37. 19.45 D U B R2 U' D2 L D2 F' D' F2 L' F B' U' D L2 R D2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
38. 15.65 F2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 R B2 F2 D2 L U D2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' F2 D U' R2 L D2 L2 
39. 16.62 R2 B2 D' F' B' U D B U2 R' L U2 B L D B D' F' U B2 F U R B2 F' 
40. 15.91 B L2 F2 D2 L' D L2 U2 L F' R2 U D R2 B' D U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 R2 D' U 
41. 15.76 F2 B D2 R' D2 R F' U' B' L' B' R F2 L U' B' L' D2 B R' U' F L' B L' 
42. 17.05 D' U' B F' U' R F2 B' D U F L D2 B R D2 R2 B2 R' F B' R L D2 U' 
43. 21.38 U2 F2 B2 L U' F' R2 D' L F' D B' L' B2 L' B' D2 R B' D' R B F D R 
44. 13.09 D2 B' L' B U2 D' L' R2 D F B' U' F2 L2 D F L B' L2 R U R2 L F D2 
45. 17.84 F2 B R' L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D R D' U L2 F2 B' R L' U' D' F' L D2 B2 R' D 
46. 17.10 R' B2 U' R L2 B2 U' B U2 L R U F2 D' U' F D2 B2 U' R2 L2 B F U2 F2 
47. 15.80 F D2 R' L2 F' U B D2 B' D2 F' L D B' F2 D B R L B' L' B D2 B2 U' 
48. 14.04 D F B' D R F B2 D F2 D U' R2 L' D2 R F L' F2 U' D2 L U R' F' D' 
49. 19.56 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' L2 U B L' B' L' D F' B2 U2 R' B' U2 R2 U R2 U L2 F' L 
50. 16.48 R L' F' R' F2 U2 L2 D' B' U' D2 F2 R2 U B2 D U' R2 D' F2 R' D' R L' U 
51. 13.94 F R L2 F D B2 F D' U L B' D F' L2 B L D2 R' L2 U2 B' F2 U F U2 
52. (11.13) D2 R2 U2 B F R2 F U R D2 B' F R2 L2 B2 U B' L' U2 B L B2 L' D' B 
53. 13.75 D2 F2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' U F L' R D' L B2 F2 D' L' F R' D' U B L D 
54. 16.09 U' R' D2 B D' L2 D' B' F R2 L U B L2 D B L2 D2 R L' F B2 R F2 L 
55. 11.30 F' L2 F D' L D' L2 F2 D2 U L U2 L U2 F' B D2 L' U2 R B' R L' D U' 
56. 16.07 D' F' L R B2 D U B' U2 L' B' L' F U R F' D U2 F D2 R' L2 D' R D2 
57. 13.67 B' R2 U F D L' R D2 U F2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 D R D F2 
58. 15.35 R L2 F' D B L U' D2 R' L' U B D2 B' L2 R F U2 B' U2 D' B2 R L U 
59. 16.37 B' F L2 U2 L2 R2 D' F D2 R B' U D' L2 U' D2 R' F' D2 U L B' U' R F2 
60. 17.44 B2 U2 D2 B' F D' F' L U B R2 B2 U2 R' D U' L2 U D' R' D' B D2 B2 U' 
61. 17.23 F U2 F' L' D2 U' F L' D2 F2 R F' L R2 U L2 B' F D2 R F B' R2 F2 R' 
62. 17.65 L2 D2 B D L D' U L2 U2 R2 F D' L' D U' B2 F R2 D' U R' B' R F D2 
63. 13.99 F2 L2 U' L2 F D L2 F' R L2 F B D R' U' L D F' R' L F2 R2 D F2 B' 
64. 17.72 D2 F' R' L2 D2 U B2 R L D' R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 R F' D R' F2 
65. 15.37 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F R2 B' F2 L D2 R F' U' B' L' R2 U D2 R D2 U2 F2 D U' 
66. 15.65 B' F R2 U' B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' U' B' F R' D2 R' L' U2 D R' U L' R B' L' 
67. 12.68 B' D L F' L2 F B2 R B' U2 R2 L2 B' U' D' L' F2 B' L R U' D' B' L R 
68. 16.81 U2 R' B' F U' L B' U2 F R U2 L2 R2 F2 U R B2 D B' D B' D2 U L B 
69. 16.77 L F' L F2 L2 U' D' F D' U' B U R' B2 F' U F B D2 R' L2 B' U' R2 F' 
70. 16.38 D U' B2 R' L' D' F2 R' F2 U2 B U D B2 D' U F' D2 L2 D U' F' R U' D2 
71. 13.62 U' D L' D' B' L' U2 L U L' R' D' L' R D2 U2 L U L R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' 
72. 12.90 D F L2 D' R F2 B R F R F' B D2 B' U R2 B D L B2 L2 U2 D L2 B 
73. 17.55 F U B' U' F2 B L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' U L U' B' F D F2 U L B' U' F R2 
74. 17.44 U' L2 R2 U' F' U' B2 L B' D2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U' F' B' D' L2 F B2 R F2 
75. 15.82 R' L' U' D' F2 B2 U2 F R2 D F' L' U2 R' D L' B L R' F R2 F2 L' R F' 
76. 14.63 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' B L U F' U' R2 B' F R' F' R2 B2 U F R2 F2 R2 B R L' 
77. 17.84 B2 L' F R2 U' B' L2 F2 B' R2 U2 F U L B' D2 U2 R' B2 R F' L2 F' L2 F' 
78. 14.83 B U R2 B U D' R L' D B2 D2 F D' B2 U' R' D2 R2 F' L' R2 F' D2 L U2 
79. 18.09 R D L' F' B2 U' B' L U' L R D F L2 R D2 R U L' R' U' L U2 B2 L 
80. 15.51 R' U' L B' R2 F R2 F2 R2 L2 U' D2 R' F' D L2 F' B' D2 U B' D' F' U D 
81. 12.94 R' B' D2 L2 U D F B R2 F L2 D U2 R L2 B2 L2 R2 B F' L2 D' L D B2 
82. 15.60 L B2 D' R2 B' D2 F L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 R B2 R' F' B' U' R' U' L D 
83. 17.31 U B D L' U B U L D' L F2 R D2 R F R2 U F D2 B' U F2 U2 B' D 
84. 15.48 R B' D R2 U2 B2 F L2 U B2 L' U2 R L' B D' L R2 F B2 R' F' U2 D' L' 
85. 13.60 B2 L D' R2 B2 U B L D' L2 F L' F' L2 U F' U D2 R2 D2 R' D R2 F2 U' 
86. 13.31 B F' D' L2 D B2 L' R D' B' U F' B2 U F B' R' B' D2 B U L' D B' L 
87. 12.18 B' D F2 U D' L B F2 L R' D' U' B2 U L F2 B2 U L F' B' D2 B' L D2 
88. 15.42 B' L B L U2 F' R' F D R2 B' F2 D' R' D' B2 F D' U2 F' U2 L' D' L D' 
89. 18.23 B' D F2 D2 U2 R L F U2 D2 R2 D L D' F' B' R B F2 U2 R' D F2 L B2 
90. 13.90 R' D' L' R2 U' L' D2 B2 R D F2 D' L D' R B D U' L' F' L2 R U F R2 
91. 17.01 D2 B D F2 B2 D' F D B2 F2 R2 F L U F' R L2 B R B2 L2 F2 D R L2 
92. 20.14 B R2 F D2 F2 L D B' F2 D L2 B2 L2 F D L2 B U2 R2 L U2 R D F2 B 
93. 12.50 U' R' L' U' L2 D F2 L' B R2 F2 R D' F' R L U D R D' F' R D' B' R' 
94. 15.44 F2 U2 R' U2 B L' U2 L D' L2 F B D2 U' F' U R F' L F2 L B R U L2 
95. 16.27 U' R' D2 U L' F B L2 B U' D R D2 R F2 U B' R' B U F' B2 D2 F2 R2 
96. 15.60 U B' R2 L' U2 L' F2 B D R' U2 F' B' U D L' B U' B' F R2 U' L2 U B2 
97. 14.14 U D' F' D U R' F' B2 L B R' L2 B2 F U' R' D2 B' L2 F2 U F2 L F' B' 
98. 15.00 L U2 L' U L2 B' L' F U D2 R' L2 D2 R' D2 R2 D' R L' F2 B' L2 D R2 F2 
99. 16.70 F2 L R F' R2 U B2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 U F B' R2 U D2 L' D' R U' L' F R2 
100. 14.76 R B2 F' D2 L B' L' U' R L2 U' R U2 L R' F' U2 D' F2 D' F2 U R' B' U


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> However I find this faster, and this is what I do.
> 
> First layer EXCEPT ONE EDGE
> 
> ...


 
Jesus, you're not even doing waterman.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I was doing a variation of it.
But you're right, and I've actually changed that. I just had to learn some algs for orientation of midges... And now I do it 'properly', averaging just a bit slower than I was before.
As I said, I'll keep at it.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Well I was doing a variation of it.


 
No, you were doing a variation of Roux.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 17, 2011)

Escher said:


> Average of 100: 15.72
> Best avg12: 14.65
> 
> Average of 5: 13.00
> ...


 
Dude, you are good at OH too? Woah.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2011)

A variation of CF, more like.

(Typical beginner CF solution:
- corners
- 3 edges on left layer
- 3 edges on right layer with keyhole
- L6E)


----------



## Hershey (Sep 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I lol'd


 
Hmmm... Are you saying I misunderstood and he isn't doing OH? What are you trying to say?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 17, 2011)

qqwref said:


> A variation of CF, more like.


 
LSE in CF is normally UL/UR -> EO&EP, not the EO -> UL/UR -> EP he is doing for it.


----------



## EricReese (Sep 17, 2011)

14 miles in 1:47


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 17, 2011)

20.96 PLL skip. Lost the scramble because my computer randomly shut down a few minutes afterwards


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2011)

14.42, 8.89, (15.96), 15.22, 11.82, 14.40, 11.02, 9.72, 13.33, 7.60, 11.79, 13.24, 10.03, 12.11, 15.14, 11.64, 10.48, 10.36, 8.25, 13.38, 11.53, 15.54, 12.20, 14.64, 14.31, 13.12, 14.72, 14.62, 10.44, 14.68, 7.90, 11.90, 14.49, 10.15, 11.01, 10.68, 12.18, 11.88, 12.16, 11.03, 12.16, 14.30, 13.97, 10.80, 9.12, 9.61, 10.93, 15.08, 9.91, 13.87, 14.67, (6.32) = 12.13

Wanted to end on a decent solve. 6s are pretty good. Sub-12 is an elusive beast D:


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> LSE in CF is normally UL/UR -> EO&EP, not the EO -> UL/UR -> EP he is doing for it.


True, but I generally do it Roux style because it's so much faster. So to me his version of Waterman is actually really close to my version of CF.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 18, 2011)

After using Roux for 2 weeks (Not switched as main; kind of juggling Roux and CFOP) :

Lucky Single PB : 18.17
Full-Step Single : 25.11
Average of 5 : 31.08
Average of 12 : 32.52


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 18, 2011)

Yay, PB's! Broke Ao100 last night, but the one I got today is much better.

Full Step Single: 6.68 U F D2 F' U2 L B U' F2 L' R2 B F D2 F2 L2 D' B R B2 U R' L2 U2 B 

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



x2 y D R' U2 F R2
y R U R' U2 L U' L'
U2 y' R U R'
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

48 Moves/ 6.68= 7.19 TPS


Also got 7.14 NL, but can't reconstruct.



8.95 Ao5: 8.70, (9.67), 9.63, (8.14), 8.51


9.21 PB Ao12: 8.14, 8.51, 10.82, 9.67, 9.70, 10.34, 7.54, 9.46, 9.26, (11.25), 8.62, (7.49)


10.15 Ao100 PB:


Spoiler



10.34, 10.96, 10.92, 8.02, 9.32, 8.39, 9.30, 9.47, 12.16, 10.03, 8.78, 10.34, 10.36, 10.03, 9.52, 10.92, 11.27, 11.73, 10.63, 8.67, 12.04, 10.52, 10.38, 10.96, 9.07, 11.17, 9.63, 10.08, 11.12, 9.16, 9.88, 11.19, 8.70, 9.67, 9.63, 8.14, 8.51, 10.82, 9.67, 9.70, 10.34, 7.54, 9.46, 9.26, 11.25, 8.62, 7.49, 10.14, 11.30, 9.75, 10.77, 10.86, 10.09, 9.45, 10.61, 10.73, 9.40, 9.73, 10.42, 10.17, 12.17, 8.92, 10.78, 10.42, 11.13, 9.45, 10.53, 10.90, 10.40, (12.45), 10.29, 9.09, 11.49, 9.29, 10.57, 12.29, 11.65, (7.14), 11.96, 9.13, 11.34, 8.86, 10.18, 11.06, 9.78, 10.18, 10.77, 11.57, 10.30, 11.93, 10.06, 10.93, 10.21, 10.37, 9.57, 8.50, 11.26, 11.81, 8.05, 8.70


----------



## Julian (Sep 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 10.15 Ao100 PB


Nice!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 8.95 Ao5: 8.70, (9.67), 9.63, (8.14), 8.51


 
Beat Rowe Hessler gogogo! Fast.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Beat Rowe Hessler gogogo! Fast.


 
No way, Rowe has a sub 8 Ao12.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 18, 2011)

OH pb ao12 

Statistics for 09-17-2011 20:58:55

Average: 21.96
Standard Deviation: 1.86
Best Time: 18.21
Worst Time: 38.25
Individual Times:
1.	22.91	R' U2 B F L R' F L D B' F2 D' F' L' B D' U L2 R F D' U2 B2 D2 U
2.	(38.25)	B' D' U F' R' U' L D' L2 B F2 D' U' R' U2 F' D U B' D F2 U' R2 B U
3.	22.51	L2 R2 B2 F L R' U' R2 F' R D U R' B F' D' U' F2 U' L2 D U' R2 D' U2
4.	21.42	B2 D U' B L' B F' D' L R' D2 U2 L2 D' U' L2 D' U2 B F2 D2 U2 B2 F L2
5.	18.48	L2 B2 F D R' B' L2 B2 D2 U2 B F' L B L R D2 B F2 L R' D2 B2 R D2
6.	24.37	B D F2 R U B' F D' U' L2 F' L' D' U L' R D2 B' F L R' D U L' B
7.	25.31	U B2 F' D' B' L2 B2 U' R B2 D2 U R' B2 F D B' F' L2 F L' R F R2 U'
8.	23.59	L R2 D' U2 L2 R2 U2 B F R D2 L' D' U' L2 R2 D' U' R U2 B' F D2 B' L'
9.	(18.21)	D2 U F2 U' R' B' D2 U' L2 F' L' B F2 D L2 R' D2 U2 B F2 L2 B' F2 L U
10.	20.62	R' B' F' D' U' L2 D' U B' F' D U' B2 L' B F' U2 L' R' B2 F R2 B' L' R'
11.	19.88	B2 D' R B' D' L R D2 F' D' L' R2 D L2 B' F R B' F D2 U2 L' B F L2
12.	20.49	L2 R B F L2 D U R D U B' L2 F L2 U B2 F U' L U2 R2 U' B R2 B2


----------



## Hershey (Sep 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> No way, Rowe has a sub 8 Ao12.


 
Oh...


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 18, 2011)

4x4:
57.23, 55.58+, 1:00.63, 1:06.22, (48.86), (1:10.89), 1:03.54, 1:06.28, 57.13, 52.88, 59.46, 55.22 = 59.42 avg12


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 18, 2011)

7x7:
(5:46.13), 5:47.61, 5:58.86, (6:14.03), 6:04.20 = 5:56.89

WHAT!


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 18, 2011)

5x5:

2:18.82, 2:12.27, 2:02.79, 1:54.14, 2:07.63, 2:13.20, 2:14.75, 2:02.26, 2:11.22, 2:18.12, 1:59.98, 2:11.57

Average: 2:09.38

Second and Third sub-2's ever...this is a fantastic average for me...

It could have been better too! I got 7 Z-perms...I counted...7...I really need to learn a 2-gen one...


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 18, 2011)

WATTTT. 2.05 2x2 average of 12 and 1.86 2x2 average of 5.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wtf Andrew Ricci <_________________<.


----------



## nccube (Sep 18, 2011)

2.12 2x2 avg12

2.48 avg100:
2.08, 2.19, 2.27, 2.78, 2.06, 1.71, 2.18, 2.27, 1.91, 2.19, 1.94, 2.38, 2.11, 2.65, 2.08, 2.09, 2.53, 2.22, 1.81, 2.78, 2.18, 2.27, 2.13, 2.46, 1.96, 2.03, 2.61, 3.08, 2.33, 2.50, 3.16, 1.90, 2.55, 2.22, 2.80, 2.00, 1.59, 2.65, 2.00, 1.97, 2.19, 2.05, 1.69, 2.08, 2.63, 3.51, 2.39, 2.35, 3.47, 1.73, 2.72, 2.23, 2.19, 2.63, 2.78, 2.43, 3.32, 4.27, 2.94, 2.82, 3.60, 2.22, 2.74, 3.90, 1.74, 2.86, 3.43, 2.09, 3.62, 1.63, 2.31, 3.68, 3.45, 1.08, 2.53, 2.65, 3.08, 2.10, 3.16, 2.72, 1.71, 3.30, 2.06, 2.77, 3.20, 2.70, 1.60, 3.17, 1.23, 2.31, 2.35, 2.17, 2.35, 2.79, 2.73, 2.73, 2.22, 2.62, 3.09, 2.35


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 18, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> WATTTT. 2.05 2x2 average of 12 and 1.86 2x2 average of 5.


 
lol gratz!


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 18, 2011)

(31.68[NP]), 39.84[DP], 39.97[OP], (44.08[DP]), 35.44[NP], 35.97[NP], 42.59[DP], 36.11[OP], 42.33[OP], 38.84[DP], 35.39[PP], 37.29[NP] = 38.38

32223 + SS 4x4. PB.

EDIT： also 7.30, 8.05, 8.56, 9.79, (6.59), 8.21, 8.52, 8.70, 7.86, (12.18), 6.94, 7.94 = 8.19 a12


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2011)

D:

45 solves into a sq1 average (going for average of 100). It was an 11.81 average at the time, then I dropped my cube on my keyboard and hit backspace, and lost all my times


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 18, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> D:
> 
> 45 solves into a sq1 average (going for average of 100). It was an 11.81 average at the time, then I dropped my cube on my keyboard and hit backspace, and lost all my times


 
did you try to click the forward button?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wtf Andrew Ricci <_________________<.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> did you try to click the forward button?


 
Of course. I'm using Chrome, for what it's worth.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 18, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Of course. I'm using Chrome, for what it's worth.


 
D: 

never use chrome when using online timers (like qq) .....

lesson learned


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

Learn to use the version of qqtimer that saves sessions.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Learn to use the version of qqtimer that saves sessions.


 
Is there a tutorial or something where I can learn this???


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Is there a tutorial or something where I can learn this???


 
http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.htm
It saves the sessions for me, sans scrambles.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

no apparently I need to learn how to use it, I'm assuming that means that knowledge of how to use qqtimer is not enough

help1?!?


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 18, 2011)

lolKirjava


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> no apparently I need to learn how to use it, I'm assuming that means that knowledge of how to use qqtimer is not enough
> 
> help1?!?


 
Yes. You need to learn that the other version of qqtimer doesn't save sessions
So switching to that version will save sessions.

I know you're slow so it's spelled out for you here.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

you said learn how to use, not learn what it is

I think you are confused??


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> you said learn how to use, not learn what it is
> 
> I think you are confused??


 
u r confusd so u shuld lern wut it is.


----------



## Julian (Sep 18, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> WATTTT. 2.05 2x2 average of 12 and 1.86 2x2 average of 5.


Wow, nice!


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 18, 2011)

I got bored after my social studies homework, so I decided to do this to get my brain working before my math homework. 

Mean of 5 for all PLLs.

Ga - 2.48 with 2.04 - LOL. Probably the only good G-perm there is.
Gb - 2.79 with 2.18 single.
Gc - 3.14 with 2.64 single - I think I was rushing too much; I probably could've subbed 2.5.
Gd - 2.29 with 1.91 single, also had a 1.93 - LOLOLOL I don't think I turn that fast during a solve >.<
Na - 3.51 with 2.96 single.
Nb - 2.81 with 2.65 single.

F - 3.12 with 2.70.
V- 2.89 with 2.25 - SOOOOO MUCH LOCK
Ra - 2.36 with 2.01 - This is heavily left-handed so It's fine with me. 
Rb - 2.33 with 1.92 - Hmph. Should be faster.
Y - 2.55 with 2.27.

Ja - 1.62 with 1.35 - Not one sup-2. 
Jb - 1.32 with 1.24 - 1.37 was my worst time 
T - 1.54 with 1.28 - Lovelovelove it; no sup-2s.

Aa - 1.35 with 1.26
Ab - 1.44 with 1.26.
E - 2.34 with 1.99 - Wow. I do a regrip most of the time during this PLL so this is a shocker.

Ua - 1.38 with 1.21.
Ub - 1.23 with 1.03 - 1.36 was the worst >
H - 1.59 with 1.49.
Z - 1.63 with 1.57 - Every time but the 1.57 was a 1.6x


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 18, 2011)

Woah. I actually improved at 3x3, the bane of my existence as a speedcuber.

11.71 avg5 -> 11.44, (16.83), 11.53, 12.17, (11.32)

12.94 avg12 -> 12.60, 11.44, (16.83), 11.53, 12.17, 11.32, 13.14, 15.56, 14.86, (11.12), 14.13, 12.61

****13.45 AVG100**** <- old PB was 14.00


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Going to do PLL's because want to see how much slower I am now.

Acw: 0.88
Accw: 1.12
E: 1.24
Ucw: 1.03 (I used to be able to sub 0.7 this easily)
Uccw: 0.87 (PB lol)
Hayche: 1.16

My hands are too tired to continue. These took at least 100 attempts.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 18, 2011)

My accomplishment of today was solving the Mirror Cube my friend gave me yesterday. I know it's not hard since it solved just like a colored cube, but I found getting used to the shapes difficult and it was hard to idenrtify which cubie goes where and to identify LL algs (I used beginners F2L and 4LLL). In any case, I'm proud of myself


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 18, 2011)

1:29.30

FINALLY I GOT A SUB 1:30 5X5 SINGLE!!!!

I was at LL at 1:24 then got a g perm!!!! lol


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 18, 2011)

PB Avg. of 5: *15.37*
Came out of no where.

15.32, 15.95, (22.10), (14.80), 14.85

lol22.10


----------



## emolover (Sep 19, 2011)

number of times: 27/27
best time: 11.10
worst time: 22.36

current avg5: 13.57 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 13.20 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 13.49 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 13.49 (σ = 0.80)

current avg25: 14.90 (σ = 1.51)
best avg25: 14.90 (σ = 1.51)

session avg: 14.97 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 15.17

14.08, 17.28, 22.36, 15.78, 14.58, 19.75, 17.19, 17.78, 16.93, 16.09, 16.07, 13.09, 14.94, 15.91, 16.33, *13.14, 13.64, 15.49, 13.48, 12.09, 13.98, 13.03, 14.82, 13.95, 12.62, 11.10, 14.15*

Aww hell yea!!! Listening to 30 Seconds to Mars helps!


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 19, 2011)

11.62 avg5
12.33 avg12
13.23 avg100

I like 3x3 now.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 19, 2011)

2x2. All PB. One time sub WR too but 2x2 single is lol so whatever. 


Average of 5: 2.54


Spoiler



1. (4.35) R' F U2 R F U2 F U' F' U' 
2. 2.32 U2 F R U R2 U F2 U2 R2 
3. 2.15 U F U2 F' R U' F' R U2 
4. (1.58) F2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U2 R F' U' 
5. 3.13 F R' U2 R2 U' F2 R U' R'


 

Average of 12: 3.05


Spoiler



1. 2.59 U F' U2 F' R F' U F' R2 
2. 3.73 F2 U2 F U' F U F2 R U2 
3. 3.30 F' R' U2 F R' F U' F' R2 U' 
4. 2.77 U F' U F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 
5. 2.71 R U F R2 U2 F 
6. 3.14 R2 F' R U F R2 U' F R2 U' 
7. 3.45 F2 U R' F' R' F2 U F' U2 
8. (2.31) F2 R U R U' F U' 
9. (5.69) U' F U F' U2 F' R' F2 R' 
10. 3.76 R F2 U' R' U' R2 U' F2 R2 
11. 2.78 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F' R' 
12. 2.32 R2 F' R F2 R U R' U2 R U'


 

Average of 100: 3.59


Spoiler



1. 3.02 F' U' R U2 F U' R U2 F2 
2. 3.08 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R F' R' U 
3. 3.29 F2 U2 F U' R2 F R U2 F2 
4. 3.32 F2 U2 R' F R2 U' F 
5. 3.46 U R U R F' U R2 
6. 4.08 F2 R2 U F' U' R U F2 R' U' 
7. 3.77 F R' F U' R2 U F' U' F' U 
8. 3.97 U2 R2 U F U' F U R U2 
9. 3.89 R F2 U2 F U F2 R' F U 
10. 2.84 U R' F2 U' F2 U' R U2 R' 
11. 3.21 R2 F U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U' 
12. 4.11 U F2 U F2 R' U' R' U' F 
13. 4.56 R F2 U2 R F R U F2 R' U 
14. 3.57 R' F2 R F R' F' U2 F2 R2 
15. 3.29 R' U F2 U F2 R' F2 R U 
16. 3.11 F2 U F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U 
17. 4.51 R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F R U2 
18. 2.77 R U F R F' U F2 R2 
19. 3.56 F U' R2 U' F U F' U' R' 
20. 4.92 R U2 R2 F2 U' R U R' 
21. 4.27 F' R' U2 F U' F2 R 
22. 3.83 R U F2 R' U F R' U F2 U 
23. 4.10 F R' F R2 U2 R' U' R U' 
24. 4.01 R2 F' U2 F U' F2 R2 U R2 
25. 3.43 U2 R F R' U2 R' F R' 
26. 4.86 F2 U F2 R F' R2 F2 U2 R' 
27. 3.48 F2 U R' F U F U R' 
28. 2.40 U F2 U' F R2 U2 F' R U2 
29. 3.49 F' R' U' F R2 F' R2 F' U2 
30. 5.29 R2 F' U' F R' F2 R F2 
31. 4.13 R' U2 F2 R' F U' F2 R2 U2 
32. 3.81 R2 U F R' F2 R F' R' U2 
33. 3.55 F R U2 F R' F R2 F R 
34. (0.71) R' U' R F U' 
35. 4.44 U' R U' F R' F2 R' F' U 
36. 3.94 F2 U2 F' R' U R' F U2 R2 U' 
37. 3.71 U R2 U R' U R U2 F2 R' 
38. 2.58 U' F' R2 F' R2 U F U2 R2 
39. 2.63 F2 U R F2 R' F2 U R' U' 
40. 2.57 R' U R' F' R U2 R 
41. 2.70 F' R U2 R F U' F2 
42. 4.05 R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U' F2 U 
43. 3.09 F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R' F R2 U' 
44. 4.04 R U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 F R' U2 
45. 3.67 U2 R' F2 U F U2 F2 U' R' 
46. 2.59 U F' U2 F' R F' U F' R2 
47. 3.73 F2 U2 F U' F U F2 R U2 
48. 3.30 F' R' U2 F R' F U' F' R2 U' 
49. 2.77 U F' U F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 
50. 2.71 R U F R2 U2 F 
51. 3.14 R2 F' R U F R2 U' F R2 U' 
52. 3.45 F2 U R' F' R' F2 U F' U2 
53. 2.31 F2 R U R U' F U' 
54. (5.69) U' F U F' U2 F' R' F2 R' 
55. 3.76 R F2 U' R' U' R2 U' F2 R2 
56. 2.78 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F' R' 
57. 2.32 R2 F' R F2 R U R' U2 R U' 
58. 4.53 F U2 R U R2 F2 U R 
59. 4.47 R' F' U' F2 R F' R2 U R' U' 
60. 3.38 F' R2 F' R F' U F R2 
61. 3.32 U F' R2 U' R U F2 U 
62. 4.92 R2 U2 F U' F' U F2 R' F2 U' 
63. 2.37 U R' U R' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
64. 3.96 F2 R2 U' R F R F' R' U' 
65. 2.95 U R F U' R U' F U' F2 R' 
66. 4.60 F' R U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
67. 2.96 U F' U2 R2 F' U R' 
68. 2.61 F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U R' F' U' 
69. 3.60 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
70. 3.47 R F' R F' U F U2 R' U' 
71. 2.87 R F R2 F2 U R' F' U2 F' 
72. 3.89 F' U R' U' R U' F2 U R' U' 
73. 3.97 F R' F R' F' R' U2 R' U' 
74. 2.46 R2 U R F' R2 F2 R' U R 
75. 3.86 F R F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
76. 3.69 F R2 U' F U' F' U F2 R' U2 
77. 3.43 U R' F U' F' U' R2 F R' U' 
78. 5.30 U' F U2 F R2 F' R2 U R 
79. 2.99 U R' U' F U2 R2 U' F U R2 
80. 3.36 R' U2 R' U F2 U R2 F 
81. 3.76 R U F' R2 F U' F2 U' F U 
82. 3.50 F' U R F U R' F R F2 U' 
83. 4.23 U' F2 R' U' F' R F' U2 
84. 2.60 F' R2 F' R' U2 R F' R2 F 
85. 5.22 U F' R' F R' U F' U F' 
86. 4.52 R F2 R F' R F R2 U2 R' U' 
87. 2.96 R2 U R U' F2 U2 F' U F2 
88. 4.14 U' F2 U F' R2 F R' F' 
89. 2.76 U' F' U F2 R U2 R F' R2 
90. 2.71 F2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R F2 
91. 4.64 U' R F' R' F R' U2 R' U' 
92. 4.95 R' F R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U2 
93. 3.66 R2 U' R' U2 F U' F' U2 R2 
94. 4.49 F2 R' F' U R2 F' R' U F' 
95. 4.14 R F2 R F' U' F U F' R2 U' 
96. 2.77 R2 U2 F' U R' F2 R2 U2k
97. 3.50 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 F 
98. 3.82 R U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F 
99. 3.51 R' F R' U' R2 U R2 F' R 
100. 4.15 U' R F R U2 F2 R' U2


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 19, 2011)

OH single PB: 26.45
yes, I know I suck, but I might as well post it here. My old PB (was also done in comp) was 26.80.
.35 off!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 19, 2011)

Average: 18.91
Standard Deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 15.69
Worst Time: 20.56
Individual Times:
1.	20.34	B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L R' U2 B' R' F2 D2 U' B' L R' U' R D L' B' L'
2.	19.78	L' D' U' F D' L D L R2 F' D B' L2 U' B2 F U' B2 F' L2 R B2 L2 U B2
3.	19.13	U2 B' F2 U2 B' D' L U2 L2 R F2 R2 U' R' D2 U R U2 L2 D U' R' B2 U' B
4.	17.18	F2 R B R U' B F D2 B L' R' F2 L2 R2 B R2 F' D' U2 B' F2 U2 B' F2 R2
5.	18.00	B2 F2 L' R D R D2 R2 B F U2 F' L' B2 F L R2 U' L F2 L' R B L R2
6.	(15.69)	D' U B' D2 L2 R' U B2 F' L' R' U F D2 L' B' F2 L' R2 B D' L R B' D
7.	19.86	D U B F D R U2 B2 F' R2 F U' R' F' L' D2 U R' B2 F' R2 U L U2 R
8.	18.68	R2 D B' F L D U2 R F' L2 B F' D2 L U2 F' D U' B F U2 R B' R' U
9.	(20.56)	L R D U F R2 U R' D' U' L R' F' R U' L R U L' R D2 U2 F U2 L
10.	16.75	F' L2 R2 B' L R' B2 F R2 B2 R' U L2 R' B L2 B' R2 D' R' B2 D' U' R' U2
11.	19.28	B' F D2 U' R U L2 R' B F' D2 F L2 D2 U R B' L' B F2 U' B F2 D2 L'
12.	20.05	D' U' F2 R' U2 B' L' D2 R D' L R B F2 D2 B2 L B' F U2 B2 U' B' U2 F

practicing 3x3 stage on 5x5 

sub-20!!!! lmao


----------



## Julian (Sep 19, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Average: 18.91
> Standard Deviation: 1.07
> Best Time: 15.69
> Worst Time: 20.56
> ...


I'm probably slower on 4x4.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm way slower at doing 3x3 solves on my 4x4 than I am with my 5x5.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 19, 2011)

Rubik's cube one-handed
Sep 18, 2011 8:58:57 PM - 9:25:19 PM

Mean: 15.28
Standard deviation: 1.76
Best Time: 12.18
Worst Time: 18.58

Best average of 5: 13.41
29-33 - 13.40 12.35 (14.75) 14.47 (12.18)

Best average of 12: 13.92
22-33 - 14.47 13.13 13.54 14.19 15.57 13.28 (16.25) 13.40 12.35 14.75 14.47 (12.18)

New OH pb for 10/12


----------



## bwronski (Sep 19, 2011)

number of times: 100/101
best time: 15.43
worst time: 34.18

current avg5: 22.25 (σ = 1.89)
best avg5: 19.23 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 22.71 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: 20.19 (σ = 1.67)

current avg100: 22.50 (σ = 2.85)
best avg100: 22.50 (σ = 2.85)

So far practicing has paid off. All Pb's for average of 5, 12 and 100!


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 19, 2011)

Today I had my first sub-2 on my Ghost Hand Magic...












On my third day after learning how to do it.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 19, 2011)

35.25[PP], (33.62[PP]), 39.84[PP], (41.90[OP]), 36.25[OP] = 37.11


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 19, 2011)

1:29.84 5x5 single....

0.04 off pb

tell me if I should post the solve


----------



## JackJ (Sep 20, 2011)

10.98, (21.22), (10.98), 21.16, 20.05 seriously im that inconsistent. Second 10 was pll skip


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 20, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> 1:29.84 5x5 single....
> 
> 0.04 off pb
> 
> tell me if I should post the solve


I'd watch it.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 20, 2011)

mdolszak said:


> I'd watch it.


 
k 

I'll upload it soon


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.13
1. 9.43 B F2 D F' U2 D' B F2 D' B2 U' F B R L2 D R' B R2 B2 L' F' L' D F2 
2. 9.71 B' L' D B' L F' D' U' F D2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F' B2 R2 U L' F D2 L B U2 
3. 9.57 F' U2 F R2 B' R' L2 F2 U R B2 U B' L' B R2 B' U' F2 U' L2 D2 F' U' L2 
4. 11.21 U' L U' B R' L2 U' R B U L U2 B F2 D U2 B2 L2 F U B' R F2 D2 R2 
5. (8.80) U2 L2 R' U2 R' U' R2 L2 F' L' D L2 B' U D2 B2 L D' L U2 R F' U' B2 D2 
6. 9.80 F' D' L2 B2 L D2 R' L' F R' B2 R U L2 F2 U' F' B R2 B' F' L D R F 
7. 10.44 D' B' F2 U B2 U' L' F2 D2 F' L2 F R U2 B2 U F2 U2 L R D' U2 F2 D B 
8. 11.08 D2 U2 L' R' D' R D L2 D F L' D2 R' F' R B U L2 F R' L B L F2 U' 
9. 9.94 D' R D' R' B2 F' U' L2 D2 F' B' L B' U F2 U' F2 D' B L2 F L2 U' R2 L2 
10. 10.83 U' R' D2 L' F' L B' R' L' F U' F2 R' B2 D R2 F U F2 L' U' B' R2 B D 
11. (11.26) D R2 L B' F' U2 R B2 R' F2 L D' R' U F2 D' U' B2 U' B U F2 U R' B 
12. 9.31 R' F' R' U B D2 U2 B' R2 F D' L2 U' D B' L2 D' R' L F2 B2 R' D2 R B 

So close. Darnit


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 20, 2011)

*13.69 solve - First solve as, legally, a 17-year-old.
Accomplishment regardless of the time .*


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh ya I got a 11.34 avg5 earlier today that I forgot to post. And still not a single sub-10 all day.

3x3


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 20, 2011)

9.25 higame single  top 30 just


----------



## JasonK (Sep 20, 2011)

Haven't had any pyra PBs in a while:

(2.94), 4.90, 5.20, 5.49, 5.03, 4.85, 5.27, (6.47), 5.38, 6.10, 3.02, 5.90 = *5.11*

Beats previous PB by 0.09


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 20, 2011)

in 132 solves (11 sessions of 12 solves) of my 5x5x5 my average get down from 3:20 to 2:45, I'm pretty happy that I finally took time to train myself on the 5x5x5 ! And my V-5 is finally broken in !


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2011)

9.07, 8.68, 9.57, 9.33, 9.27, 7.47, 7.87, 9.31, 7.64, (9.98), 9.49, (6.73) = 8.77 avg12

3 colour cube, probably UWR


----------



## CRO (Sep 20, 2011)

31.49 OH single


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 9.07, 8.68, 9.57, 9.33, 9.27, 7.47, 7.87, 9.31, 7.64, (9.98), 9.49, (6.73) = 8.77 avg12
> 
> 3 colour cube, probably UWR


 
What do you mean "3 Colour"?


----------



## EricReese (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> What do you mean "3 Colour"?


 
3 color cube. Like this one:


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 20, 2011)

no not like that one

x opp x
y opp y
z opp z
where x,y,z are colours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq9WFZJKKk0


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 3 color cube. Like this one:


 
Lol, no.


----------



## marcobelotti (Sep 20, 2011)

1:11.06 megaminx single...i didn't expected the time...easy ll...sune+3-cycle of only edges


----------



## Julian (Sep 20, 2011)

10.56 NL D' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 R D' R' L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 B R B' D' R' D F2 L2

z2 U' L2 F' U' R' U' R
U y' R U' R' U R' U' R
R U R' U' R U R'
y' R U R' U R U' R'
U l U R' D R U' R' D'
x F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 20, 2011)

First 3x3 solve as an 18 year old: 13.37

This is gonna be a good year!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just set a pb for best tps. 74 moves in 11.38 secs = 6.50tps
Such a retarded solution. I'd be surprised if anyone did a longer F2L with more rotations.
R U' L2 R2 D' F' D L2 R U' F2 D F' D U2 R U F2 U2 F L U L2 R' U2
x2 y' B2 L' F' R2 U y' R' F R (8)
U R U R' U' R U R' U2 y R U R' (19)
y' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' (30)
y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R y L' U' L (40)
R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R' (51)
U R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' (61)
U y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (74)


----------



## aronpm (Sep 21, 2011)

I made dan cohen play kpop on his livestream.

Songs were:
1) 소녀시대 (Girl's Generation) - 다시 만난 세계 (Into The New World)
2) 소녀시대 (Girl's Generation) - Gee
3) Girl's Day - 반짝반짝 (Twinkle Twinkle)
4) 4minute - 거울아 거울아 (Mirror Mirror)

Very happy about getting #2 to happen. He needs to play my last request though, KARA - STEP


----------



## EricReese (Sep 21, 2011)

pb ao12 and ao100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 107/107
best time: 1:04.32
worst time: 1:40.02

current avg5: 1:17.52 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 1:10.09 (σ = 1.99)

current avg12: 1:14.65 (σ = 3.83)
best avg12: 1:12.55 (σ = 3.18)

current avg50: 1:15.62 (σ = 4.66)
best avg50: 1:15.55 (σ = 4.68)

current avg100: 1:16.93 (σ = 5.08)
best avg100: 1:16.93 (σ = 5.08)

session avg: 1:17.33 (σ = 5.12)
session mean: 1:17.70

dropped around 5s in the ao100. switched from yau to 2pair.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 21, 2011)

3x3

‎(9.47), (13.77), 11.68, 10.44, 11.17 = 11.10


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 21, 2011)

Managed to actually practice the past few day 

9.31, 8.11, 8.45, 8.62, 9.52, 9.24, 8.94, 8.68, 8.45, 9.78, 9.10, 10.21, (12.39), 8.66, 9.09, 9.03, 8.83, 9.82, 9.26, 9.64, (7.62), 9.00, 8.44, 9.32, 8.89, (12.45), 8.53, 9.23, 8.92, (10.32), 10.23, 8.93, 9.49, 7.83, 8.32, (7.68), 9.42, 8.25, (7.52), 8.76, 8.78, 7.69, 9.87, 7.73, 8.37, 9.14, 9.17, 8.87, 8.17, 8.33
= 8.92 avg50 

Also, 8.28 avg12, 9.14 avg100 and 9.48 avg300


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 21, 2011)

B2 D2 B D R D2 F B L' U2 D' L' D L D' R2 B F U' L' U2 L R' D2 R2 

12.36 new pb with pll skip. i honestly didn't feel like there was anything special about that solve especially since I paused big time to recognize the OLL.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2011)

2.26, 2.38, 4.04, 3.62, 2.37, (4.46), 3.08, 3.80, (1.54), 3.17, 3.02, 2.38 = *3.01*
Next time maybe 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.01
1. 2.26 R U' F' R F' U' R U F' R' U' 
2. 2.38 R U' F' R2 U2 F R F2 U R' U' 
3. 4.04 F' R U' F2 U' R2 U R2 F R2 U' 
4. 3.62 F2 R' F' R U2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
5. 2.37 R2 U F R2 F U' F2 U F R' U' 
6. (4.46) U R2 U' F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U' 
7. 3.08 R2 F U2 R' F U R2 F' U' R2 U' 
8. 3.80 F R F U' R2 F R' U F2 R2 U' 
9. (1.54) F U R2 F' R F U' F' U' R' U' 
10. 3.17 R2 U' F' U R2 F U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
11. 3.02 F' U2 F' U R' U F' R2 F' R U' 
12. 2.38 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R F R' F' R' U'


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2011)

7x7x7:
5:33.94, 5:49.40, 5:58.98, (6:10.49), (5:09.09) => 5:47.44 

PB single and avg5


----------



## JackJ (Sep 21, 2011)

Finally got a 13.37 3x3 single


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 21, 2011)

pb ao12 and 5 (1:36.9) for 5x5  ao5 starts from 4-9

Average: 1:42.72
Standard Deviation: 4.66
Best Time: 1:32.72
Worst Time: 1:50.83
Individual Times:
1.	1:50.08	
2.	1:45.33	
3.	(1:50.83)	
4.	1:35.06	
5.	(1:32.72)	
6.	1:46.46	
7.	1:37.34	
8.	1:38.30	
9.	1:44.33	
10.	1:46.69	
11.	1:47.21	
12.	1:36.38


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 22, 2011)

pb for 3x3 21.53 pb for 2x2 8.53


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 22, 2011)

Only sort of an accomplishment, and I shan't really count it:

Cubing with a friend, away from any timers of sorts, except for the our wristwatches (which have timers). So, we scramble each other's cubes and (sort of) race. 
A few solves down the road, I get a 8.06 single (lolwithawristwatch). I had an entire LSE skip after Niklas CMLL! lol... First time ever. And the scramble even looked valid.


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 22, 2011)

3x3: 6.83 

R2 L' U L' U R U B' L' B D' U' R F' B R2 F B U R' B' U L' B' R' 



Spoiler



x' y' U R' F2 R U2 y' R U' R' U' M' U R x' 
y' L' U' L 
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' 
R' U' R' F R F' U R 
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'
43 moves
43/6.83 = 6.29 tps


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 22, 2011)

holy crap

7x7
5:16.59 mo3 and 5:17.41 avg5 

5:13.48, 5:29.80, 5:11.04, 5:21.81, 5:16.93


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 22, 2011)

2.03 2x2 average of 12. PB. I am want sub-2.

Average of 12: 2.03
1. 1.78 F' U2 R F' R2 F2 U 
2. 1.93 U F U R2 F2 U' F R F2 
3. 1.81 R2 U2 R' U F' U2 R2 F' U2 
4. 1.93 U F' U' F U2 F R F2 R2 U2 
5. 2.43 U2 R2 U' F R' F2 U' F R2 
6. 1.88 U R' U' F' U' F2 U' R 
7. 2.25 U R2 U2 F R' U2 R F U' 
8. 1.86 U R F R2 F U' R F' U 
9. (3.61) R' U F2 R2 F' R2 F' U' R 
10. 2.33 R2 F2 R F R U R' U2 R2 
11. 2.08 R2 F2 R' F2 U R U2 R2 F' 
12. (1.77) U' F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U' F2 U' 

The 2.43 could've been sub-2(which could've made a sub-2 ao12 ).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 22, 2011)

3.46 average of 100 at 2x2. As a bigger accomplishment, after 2 years, I've finally learned all of CLL. *selffacepalm* Now I have to learn the AUFs.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.03 2x2 average of 12. PB.


 
I am jealous.

Not really worth posting, as neither are PBs, but w/e:
(2.91), 1.72, (1.63), 1.93, 1.72 = 1.79
2.18, (4.33), 2.09, (1.61), 2.16, 2.91, 1.72, 1.63, 1.93, 1.72, 3.83, 2.06 = 2.22
Counting 3.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 22, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I am jealous.
> 
> Not really worth posting, as neither are PBs, but w/e:
> (2.91), 1.72, (1.63), 1.93, 1.72 = 1.79
> ...



Roll the 4?

Accomplishment: Suddenly started getting lots of sub 2's on 5x5. Until yesterday, I hadn't had one. Then (on qcube), I got a 1:59 and a 1:47 in a row, and have just gotten a 1:51.

My PB on real 5x5 is 2:01.91

Also I've started averaging like 18 on 3x3 lol and ~13 on sim.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 22, 2011)

http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html

68 correct, 0 wrong, at 100.5 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 22, 2011)

Heh I just got the same result after around 5 tries


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 22, 2011)

444:

Best average of 5: 38.21
1-5 - (48.78) (36.74) 37.97 39.53 37.14

(No OLL parity at all )

After this I started to get a few oll parities and got: 42, 44, 49 ,52 lol


----------



## MiPiCubed (Sep 22, 2011)

Got my first sub 13. 12.72 seconds. Aw yeaa


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 22, 2011)

Yayzorz OH average of 12 as the first cubing I've done today. I still have 2 broken fingers on my right hand so OH is being of epicness right now. 

51.49, 1:01.86, 1:02.12, 1:05.55, 58.66, 59.37, 57.91, 55.22, 49.16, 50.11, 46.07, 59.90

51.50 Ao5 at the end.


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 23, 2011)

Today was a good day for me (3x3). Got a new PB average of 12 (20.97) and a new PB average of 5 (19.47).


Spoiler



Session Average: 20.97
σ: 1.55
Best Time: 18.96
Worst Time: 23.48
Individual Times:
19.80, 19.36, (23.48), 21.11, 21.83, 21.95, (18.96), 19.89, 23.29, 20.27, 21.76, 20.46

1. 19.80 R' B2 D' L' U R2 B' U' F2 R' U2 D' R' F B' U2 D L R' D R U' D F L'
2. 19.36 R' B L2 F2 R' B L' R2 B' U' B2 F R2 F' B2 L' U2 B2 R' D' L2 B F' D' F
3. (23.48) F' L' B' L B' R2 L' U' R2 B' L U' B' F D F2 U' D' B' F' U2 F' L2 D2 B
4. 21.11 B F' R B2 F U R U2 D' R D2 L2 F' R' B' D2 R F R2 D2 F2 B L D2 B2
5. 21.83 L' F' R' U' R' F L U F2 U D L2 F L2 F' B' D2 L D U F U' L U2 B
6. 21.95 R' U' D' L' F2 L' F2 L' R B' D U2 R D U' F' L' U' F2 D2 L D R D' L2
7. (18.96) D' U B' L2 B' F2 D2 L R B L2 R' D2 U R D2 R L F' D' R2 D F B D2
8. 19.89 L' U R2 B' F2 D' B2 R' L' D B R B' L2 B' D F2 R' L2 D2 R F' U D' F2
9. 23.29 U2 D2 B2 F D2 U' R' B2 F' R' U B' R L B D2 R D U2 R2 B U2 L' F2 R'
10. 20.27 R F L' F' U' R2 F2 B' U' F L F D L R U L' D2 L U2 L R2 F U2 D
11. 21.76 R F' B' D2 L U' R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' B D L B' D B' R' U' R2 L' U B' U2
12. 20.46 U2 D' B' D' F D' F D' U R2 L D' F' U D' R2 L B2 R' D2 L2 F' L' F2 L'

Session Average: 19.47
σ: 2.00
Best Time: 17.10
Worst Time: 21.59
Individual Times:
(21.59), (17.10), 20.06, 20.00, 18.34

1. (21.59) B R2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' U2 D' F' D' B2 U2 L' B' R' D2 F' B' D' L' D
2. (17.10) F' B2 U R D' B2 L2 R F L' F' B2 U R B F' U2 B2 U' B2 R L B L R2
3. 20.06 L' D' F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R' L2 U F U' L2 F R2 D B2 U2 F' L2 D B' D2
4. 20.00 U F2 B D F R2 B' R B' U L' U2 R' L2 F' B' L' F L' U' R U2 B' U' D'
5. 18.34 U' R' F' U2 L2 F U B U D' B D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L F R' F D' F2 B' R'


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 23, 2011)

‎3x3 BLD: 3:31.46

It's my new PB and my first BLD solve of the day.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.03 2x2 average of 12. PB. I am want sub-2.
> 
> Average of 12: 2.03
> 1. 1.78 F' U2 R F' R2 F2 U
> ...


 
Vid?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 23, 2011)

No.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 23, 2011)

New Pyraminx PB Ao5: 8.08. Pretty nice


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 23, 2011)

2x2 average of 12 fail.
2.33, 2.09, 2.00, 1.94, 1.93, 2.19, 1.88, (1.47), *3.06*, 1.77, *(4.55+), 2.43* = 2.16
If the last two were 2.00, would've been 2.01 avg12.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 23, 2011)

(34.56), 38.55+, (49.69), 37.65, 43.95, 36.70, 38.41, 38.00, 39.70, 39.39, 35.97, 34.72 = 38.30


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 23, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like I *need* to switch to 32223 edge pairing to get a sub 40 avg of 12 ._.

Nice average anyway, good luck beating... Haixu?


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 23, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Sometimes I feel like I *need* to switch to 32223 edge pairing to get a sub 40 avg of 12 ._.
> 
> Nice average anyway, good luck beating... Haixu?


 
Wait....wat? You haven't sub-40ed yet?

Haixu is way faster than me, btw. So far he still remains unbeatable.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 23, 2011)

Not yet 

I just need to turn faster somehow...


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 23, 2011)

Grrrrr
*2.69, 2.08, 2.56, 1.80, 2.58, 2.53, 2.25, 2.22, 2.25, 2.02, 1.84, (1.50), 2.46, 2.56, 2.00, 2.47, 2.46, 2.88, 2.06, 2.36, 1.83, 2.33, 2.90, 2.90, 3.00, 1.66, 1.94,* 3.13, 2.27, 2.69, 2.86, 2.43, 2.41, 2.83, 3.18, 2.56, 2.43, 2.06, 2.47, 5.15+, 2.68, 2.08, 2.72, 2.61, 3.34, 2.65, 1.97, 2.56, 3.06, 1.88, 2.41, 2.11, 2.21, 3.30, 2.58, 2.03, 2.83, 2.03, 3.05, 3.65, 2.68, 3.08, 4.00, 2.22, 2.97, 2.18, *1.77, 2.18, 2.06, 1.93, 2.03, 1.93, 1.93, 2.41, 2.33, 3.22, 2.50, 1.75*, 2.21, 2.58, 2.02, 3.40, 2.36, 2.59, 2.03, 3.18, 1.61, 3.46, 2.75, 3.05, 2.27, 2.27, 3.05, (DNF(2.00)), 6.44, 2.44, 2.43, 2.06, 4.19, 2.43 = 2.56 2x2 average of 100.
Equal with PB. Of course, I failed right at the end. :fp
Though 27 solves (bolded) with no sup-3s is pretty cool. 
Also bolded is 2.11 average of 12.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 23, 2011)

First sub10

Scramble: D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B' U' F' R B R F2 B D' B2 L F2 B2 L' U' B' L2 F2 D' L
Xcross: y U' L2 U' R2 y2 F U L' U' z2
F2L #2: y L' U' L U L U' L' U L U L'
F2L #3: L' U L U' L' U L
F2L #4: y2 L' U' [L] [L'] U' L U2 L' U' L
OLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: skip

Time: 8.52
Moves: 45
TPS: 5.28


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 23, 2011)

http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html

78 correct, 0 wrong, at 115.5 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm still bad at Roux.

best time: 12.46


Spoiler



scramble: D2 R' L D' F L D L2 F L U' B' D' U2 L U F2 L2 B R' F2 B' U R' B2

probable solution:
block 1: y x2 R' U2 R U M' U' x
block 2: R U2 R U R U R' U' R U R'
CMLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
LSE: U M' U M / M2 U M U2 M' U' / M' U2 M' U2


best avg5: 16.83 (σ = 0.49)
16.18, 17.36, (19.75), 16.97, (15.05)

best avg12: 18.07 (σ = 1.40)
16.84, 16.18, 17.36, 19.75, 16.97, (15.05), (20.62), 16.63, 20.02, 18.15, 18.86, 19.96


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 23, 2011)

fk yea!!!!!!!!!

1:25.66 5x5 single with a 3 second lockup.....

SADLY NO VID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D:

Fw F Uw L Fw' Lw D2 F Dw L2 B Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' R' B2 Rw' B' Lw Fw2 R' Uw B2 R Bw' L Fw Rw' B Bw2 F2 D B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 L' Fw D' B' L2 R' Bw U2 B Uw Lw2 R Dw U' Bw' D' R2 Dw' R2 Bw' D


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2011)

4x4 sim 46.416 seconds.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 23, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I'm still bad at Roux.
> 
> best time: 12.46
> 
> ...


 
Aha. Yep. Come on, get at least sub16 Avg12.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeahhhhh, I don't think I can do that. Pretty terrible at M slices here. I'll keep practicing though.


----------



## jrb (Sep 23, 2011)

1.43 single, 5.44 AO5 and 5.75 AO12 on 2x2! I took a big break and then one day decided to get back into it and got this!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 23, 2011)

13.47, 15.78, 13.18, 12.76, 12.87, 13.53, 14.31, 13.21, (18.73), (11.06), 13.96, 12.01 = 13.51 avg12

CFOP

yeah

>


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2011)

Time to perfect my japanese/western mixed style. It's working so far. OH btw if you hadn't figured it out
17.67, 20.82, (30.48), 19.77, (16.52), 21.49, 23.87, 20.06, 28.17, 23.53, 23.57, 20.31 = *21.93avg12*
17.67, 20.82, (30.48), 19.77, (16.52) = *19.42avg5*
PLL skip on 16.52


Spoiler



Average of 12: 21.93
1. 17.67 D' R' F2 U' D2 B' R L F2 U F2 U' R' D U' B R2 D F L2 R2 F' D' R' B' 
2. 20.82 D R2 D2 F D2 R D U' F2 L F R2 D' B2 U' D' L D' B2 D2 U2 B' F2 U' F 
3. (30.48) F B R' F U L2 F2 R' B' D2 B2 F U' B U2 F' D' U L U' L D' R' B2 R' 
4. 19.77 L' F B' R' U2 L' U2 F L2 D' R B' U F B2 R' L' F2 D U' F D' U2 R' B 
5. (16.52) F2 U2 B' L D' F D B' R U B U2 F' D' R F' D U2 R D2 U F2 D L F' 
6. 21.49 U2 F' D' L2 D' L2 F B' D' R F' R B D' L' R' F L2 D2 U F' U2 L U2 B 
7. 23.87 D' B' D' B' U' B2 R' U' F R2 L2 U L2 U' D2 F D U2 L2 U D' L D2 F B 
8. 20.06 D U2 L2 R B' R2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 R' B L2 U' F' D U2 B' U' R2 D' U' B F2 
9. 28.17 D2 U B R B2 F2 R' B' D L2 U D2 R B2 D' B' F2 R B2 R2 L' U2 D' R' B 
10. 23.53 U2 B' U B' U2 L' R B L2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 R2 D U R' U B2 D2 R' B' U' B' 
11. 23.57 U2 D' L' B' L R' B2 L B' D2 R' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R D2 U B2 F' R L' F2 U2 
12. 20.31 R F' D R L B U' D' B U D' L' D' B D R2 B2 F' U F' U F' D2 B' L


----------



## Hershey (Sep 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 13.47, 15.78, 13.18, 12.76, 12.87, 13.53, 14.31, 13.21, (18.73), (11.06), 13.96, 12.01 = 13.51 avg12
> 
> CFOP
> 
> ...


 
Wow! What do you average with Roux?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 23, 2011)

about 11 - my best average is mid 10


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 23, 2011)

Also - H, T and CO OLLCP learned.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2011)

18.12, 26.39, 18.22, 17.47, 22.91, 24.37, 21.00, 20.44, (27.54), 21.00, 18.37, (17.27) = *20.83*


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2011)

Events better on sim than real cube/PB real/PB sim:

2x2/0.1?/0.03
3x3 (just about)/6.22/9.19
4x4/ignoring loltimes, 1:21 at uk open 09 lol/46.42
5x5/2:01.91/1:47
Square 1/27.55 official/20 or 21 something


----------



## Julian (Sep 23, 2011)

F2 L2 F2 L' D2 R2 D L2 R' B2 R D F R' D2 U2 F R F2 B' L' U F D' L 10.30 fullstep 

x2 L R2 U' R'
U2 L U L2 U' L
U L U L' U' y R U' R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U'


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 23, 2011)

This is surprising cool for me.

2x2 avg12:
Average: 4.80
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 2.25
Worst Time: 7.38+
Individual Times:
1. 4.84 U2 R U2 F U' R2 F U
2. 5.53 U' R' F2 R' U R' F U R' U2
3. 4.43 U R2 F2 R' F U F' U2
4. 2.86 R' U R U' F R F' U2
5. (7.38+) F2 R2 U F U2 F U2 R' F2
6. 4.50 F R' F2 U R' F' U F2 U
7. 4.65 U2 F' U' F' U R2 U2
8. 2.33 U F' U R' U' F2 U F' R'
9. 5.36 R2 U' R F2 R F R U F
10. (2.25) F' U2 F' R2 U R F' U
11. 6.47 F U' R2 F R2 F' R
12. 7.00 U2 F U F' R2 U2 F' U F

Because of this, I need to learn EG.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so proud..... pb ao12 and 5 again 

ao5 starts from 1-5  (1:35.85)

Average: 1:37.38
Standard Deviation: 2.58
Best Time: 1:30.46
Worst Time: 1:55.72
Individual Times:
1.	1:39.31	F' Lw' Bw L Fw' U2 Rw2 R' B2 D' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw Dw R2 Bw2 F' D' Fw' Dw' Uw2 U2 F2 Lw2 D Dw' U F' Lw D' Bw' R2 D Dw2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 B' D2 Uw2 Bw' Lw R2 F Dw' Bw Uw U B' Bw Uw Lw2 U2 Rw'
2.	1:33.96	L2 R Dw Bw Lw' Rw2 B' L' Lw D2 Bw2 Dw' R' Uw' B Fw2 L2 Fw Uw Bw2 Fw F Lw' Bw' Fw' Dw' U R' B' Fw' F L2 F' Uw2 U Rw' R2 D Lw' Rw' R B2 Fw2 F Uw2 U L2 Dw U L2 Bw' Uw' R U2 Fw L Rw2 Dw2 B2 Dw2
3.	(1:30.46)	Lw' R2 B Bw2 Fw2 F L' R' D Uw' Rw2 Bw2 R2 Bw2 L2 Dw' Fw D Uw' B Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw' Rw Dw2 Lw Bw' Fw2 Rw2 R' Dw B F2 D2 F Lw Rw2 B2 Rw' Fw R Fw F D' Rw B' Bw' F U L2 D2 U Fw R Bw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw'
4.	1:37.69	L B R2 D2 Fw Dw Uw2 B F' Dw B' Fw' Uw Rw Fw2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Dw' Bw Lw2 R' D2 L R' B' D' U' Bw' D' R D2 B Bw' Fw' F Lw Rw2 Uw B2 Bw2 D2 Lw Rw2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 F' R' Dw2 Lw' Dw' B2 Uw R2 Fw' F Lw'
5.	1:35.90	B' Dw Uw2 L Lw D Dw Uw2 L Lw B2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D Bw Fw' Lw' Rw R Uw Fw2 L2 Rw2 B Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 D Dw' Uw' L D2 Dw2 Uw2 B' D' Rw' B L2 Lw' Rw Bw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 R Fw' F2 R Dw2 Fw' D' Lw2 Fw2 R' Fw
6.	(1:55.72)	B' Bw' Dw Uw R2 Bw R B2 Bw2 Lw Fw Lw2 D' Fw' F' Dw B Bw L' R2 Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' F D Dw2 B' L2 R' U F' R2 F' U2 L Rw' D' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 Lw U2 Lw' F2 D2 L2 Lw Dw2 R' D Dw' Uw' U B'
7.	1:35.86	B2 Fw2 L B Bw' Fw F Dw Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 B Fw F U L' B Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw B2 Uw2 L' B Bw' F' D' Dw Uw' U2 L D Lw U2 Lw' Bw F2 Lw Rw' D2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 D2 U L2 U' Rw Bw2 Rw' Uw' Bw F2 D Uw' U2 Fw
8.	1:36.69	Dw B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Dw Rw' R2 Fw Lw Bw2 F Dw2 Uw' B2 Dw' L R B' Bw Fw2 D U' Fw2 Dw' Lw' B' F2 R2 D Uw B2 L' Lw2 Rw2 B Bw2 F2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw' U' B Uw' U' L2 Lw Rw2 R2 B R' U L Uw Bw D2 F' L2
9.	1:37.52	Bw' F2 Lw' Rw B2 D Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw U Bw' F2 U2 Fw2 R Uw Rw2 D' Uw U Bw' R2 Fw2 U L' Rw D2 B F2 D2 Uw' L Lw2 R2 B R' Bw' Dw2 Uw' U' Bw' Fw' F2 L2 Lw' B' Fw R D2 F' Uw2 Bw2 U
10.	1:33.11	Lw' B' Uw' L2 U Lw' Dw2 U' Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 B Bw Lw2 Fw' D' Uw' Lw R2 U2 F Rw' D' R' F' L' Rw R' Bw D' Uw Fw2 D2 Lw B2 D' U' Fw Lw2 Rw B2 Bw' Rw2 D2 L2 Dw2 U2 Fw Uw2 Fw Rw2 Dw' L' Lw2 Bw' Fw L Fw' Dw2
11.	1:41.75	B Bw2 F' Lw2 F' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 D' U2 L Lw Rw2 R Uw' Fw' F' Dw F D2 Rw' D' B L2 Rw D Uw L' Dw' Uw2 Rw U Bw F' D2 Dw2 L Rw2 D Rw' B' Dw' U Fw2 D' F Lw' Rw2 Dw U2 L2 F2 D2 Uw Bw2 Rw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2
12.	1:42.05	D Uw' L' Dw B' D2 U2 R' D' U' L' Rw' Dw Uw L2 R U' B2 F Dw' L' Lw Rw2 R' U' Bw' U2 Rw Bw F' D' L Dw L2 Lw Rw' R' Uw2 Bw' Fw F' Rw' Bw L2 Lw F2 D2 L' R' Dw' B2 Fw L' Rw' R U L Rw2 Dw' Lw2


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 23, 2011)

2.46 2x2 average of 100 with Stackmat.



Spoiler



1. 1.75 U' F2 U' F' R' F R2 F2 U 
2. 1.96 F U R' F2 U F' R2 F2 
3. 1.97 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U 
4. 2.77 R' U2 F' U R2 U F R' U2 
5. 2.36 U2 F' U R U F' R' F U' 
6. 2.16 F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U R2 U' 
7. 2.09 F' U F2 R' U' F' U R' U 
8. 2.53 U' F2 R2 F R U' 
9. 2.55 R U F2 U F R2 F U F2 
10. 2.19 U' F R' F2 R U F2 R F2 
11. 2.41 U F2 U' R U R2 F' U' R2 U2 
12. 4.16 R' U' F2 R U R2 U F2 R2 U 
13. 1.68 F' R U2 R U2 F' U' F U' 
14. 2.06 F' R2 F U2 R' F' 
15. 1.69 F' U F2 R' F U2 F U F' R 
16. 2.53 R2 U' F U' F' U F R' F2 U' 
17. 2.84 U2 R2 U F' R U2 R F' U' 
18. 3.16 U2 R F' U R U2 F' R2 F U2 
19. 2.36 R' F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U2 F2 
20. 2.50 R' U' F2 R2 U F U2 F' U' 
21. 2.30 U R' F U' R F2 R' U R U' 
22. 2.05 F' R2 F R' U F' R2 F' 
23. 2.08 R U2 R U' R2 U' R F U' 
24. 2.66 R2 F R2 U' F' U2 R F2 R' 
25. 2.43 U2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R F 
26. 2.13 F R U' F2 U R F2 U' R U' 
27. 2.31 F2 U' F' U R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 
28. 2.09 U F2 U' R U2 F' R2 F' 
29. 2.11 F U R F2 U2 F' R F R U2 
30. 2.02 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
31. 2.15 U R' F' R U2 R' U R' 
32. 1.81 U R' U2 R' U2 F' U' R' F' U' 
33. 3.00 F2 R2 F R' F R' U2 R F2 U' 
34. 2.80 U F U2 R' U' F U' R2 U' 
35. 2.56 U2 F' R U2 F R2 F R' 
36. 1.96 F' U' R2 F R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
37. 3.93 U2 R F2 R' F2 R U' R' U 
38. 2.88 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U' R U' 
39. 2.65 U R F U R2 F U2 F2 
40. 2.77 R U R2 F' R U' R F2 
41. 2.66 R U R2 F2 U' F' R 
42. 3.31 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' 
43. 2.19 U2 R U' R2 U' F R2 F' 
44. 1.94 R2 U R U2 R U2 F' U R' 
45. 2.36 R2 U F' R2 F R2 U' F U' 
46. 2.71 F U' R2 U2 F U' R' F' U' 
47. 2.28 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U F2 U' 
48. 2.83 R2 F R2 F2 U' F' U R' 
49. 3.78 R' F2 R' U R' U' R U2 R2 
50. 2.09 F2 U2 F U' F2 R U R2 F' U' 
51. 3.21 R2 F2 U F' R2 U F2 R' 
52. 2.02 F' R2 F2 U R' F U F2 U' 
53. 2.03 F R2 U2 F U R2 F' R' U 
54. (1.53) U R' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F 
55. 2.31 U R2 F' U' F R' F2 R' U2 
56. 2.58 F' R2 F' R U2 R U' R2 F' 
57. 1.58 R F U2 R F' U2 F2 R U' 
58. 2.31 U R2 U F2 R' F R F2 R' 
59. 2.05 U2 R U2 R' U' F U2 R' F 
60. 3.21 R' F U' R2 F' U2 F U' F 
61. 3.28 U R' F U R' U F2 R' U 
62. 1.90 F R F2 R U2 R' U' 
63. 2.27 F2 U F U' F2 U' R' F2 R2 
64. 2.78 U R2 F U' F' R2 F U' R2 
65. 2.40 R2 F R' F2 R' U2 F R 
66. 2.40 U' F R' F2 U' F R U2 
67. 2.52 U2 F2 R U' R F' R U2 R 
68. 2.33 F2 U2 R F R F' U F' U' 
69. 2.53 R F' R F' R' U F2 R' 
70. 2.36 U F2 R' F2 R' U' R U 
71. 2.72 F U' F2 U F' U' R 
72. 2.05 F' U2 F' R U' F U' 
73. 2.47 F2 R' U2 R' U R2 F' U' R' 
74. 2.22 F R2 U' F' R F2 U' R' F2 U' 
75. 2.08 R F' R' F' U R' U2 R U 
76. 2.33 F2 R F' R2 U F' R' U2 
77. 2.55 R U' R F2 U' F' R2 U 
78. 2.33 R U' F2 U2 R2 U' F U R2 
79. 2.33 R' U F' U' F U2 R' F2 U' 
80. 2.05 R' F2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' F' 
81. 2.33 F U2 R F' R2 F' R' U F2 
82. 2.02 R2 U' F2 U' F R' U 
83. 4.34+ U2 R' F' U' F U' F2 R U 
84. 2.91 U' R U2 R' F U R F U' 
85. (4.97) U' R U R2 U F R2 F 
86. 2.50 F R U2 F' R F R' F U2 R2 U' 
87. 2.61 F2 U' F2 R F R2 U2 F 
88. 2.80 U' R2 F R' F2 R' F U2 F U' 
89. 2.63 F U2 F U R' U2 R' 
90. 2.30 F U F' U R2 F2 U' R2 
91. 4.34 U F2 U' R F' R' F R 
92. 2.50 R2 F' R2 F' R' F' U' 
93. 2.47 R' U' R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' 
94. 2.31 U' R' U' F2 U' F2 U' F U2 
95. 2.19 U' R2 F R F R2 U' R' U' 
96. 2.33 F2 U' F' U R2 U' F' U2 R2 
97. 2.46 F2 R F' U' F2 R U R U' 
98. 2.11 U' R' U2 F2 R U R' F R 
99. 2.27 U2 R F' R U2 R2 F U' 
100. 2.34 R F' R2 U F' U' R2 F2 U2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 23, 2011)

yes cuboy!!!


----------



## JackJ (Sep 23, 2011)

lol 2.58 avg5

1. (1.47) U2 F U' F' U F U2 F'
2. 2.17 R2 F R2 U F' U2
3. 2.64 F2 U R F2 U R2 U R' U2
4. 2.94 R2 F U R2 U R F' R
5. (3.34) R F R U2 R' U R' U'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 24, 2011)

Playing around with columns first.

19.38 U2 F2 D R2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 D B R' L2 D2 U' R2 L' D2 L F' L2

Next up, sub20 average.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 24, 2011)

Lolwut. I don't understand. RANDOM IMPROVEMENT FTW!

Best average of 5: 19.57
7-11 - 19.43 (22.12) 19.68 19.59 (19.42)

7. 19.43 B2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' F' U' R2 F' U' B D' L' F R' D'
8. 22.12 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' D2 F2 D' R2 U B' U R F' L' U'
9. 19.68 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L F' L' U F U' F2 U2 F'
10. 19.59 L2 F2 D U F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U F D B' U' R L' U' B' F2 R U2
11. 19.42 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L D2 R' F U B' U' B2 U2 F2 U'

Avg12 next?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 24, 2011)

1st Ao5 pb under 19s:-

Average of 5: 18.95
1. (17.27) L2 B D R' L2 D2 L B2 U' R L2 D L B2 U2 F B2 R2 B D2 U B U L' R' 
2. 19.53 F R F2 R' F D' L B D' F L U2 F2 L2 F2 B D' R U D' F2 D' B U' D' 
3. 18.85 B F' L D U' R' U D2 L2 F2 B2 L U L' R' F2 R2 D2 B' D F2 L R' F2 B' 
4. (21.29) F' L2 U' L U2 F U L2 D B F D2 L' R' D B U B D2 U B' L R' U' L2 
5. 18.48 D' U2 F U' L' R D' F2 R' U B2 R L U' B2 L B2 R D2 R' F' R L' D2 R 

and still awaiting the sub20 ao12


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2011)

Some hand warming 4x4: 

58.45, (1:02.86), (53.97), 54.81, 55.37 = 56.21


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2011)

So pro Zane.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol. This is so much fun. Columns first variant/CF variant.

Random Methods
Sep 23, 2011 7:57:36 PM - 8:59:39 PM

Mean: 21.87
Standard deviation: 4.58
Best Time: 15.71
Worst Time: 41.83

Best average of 5: 18.48
36-40 - (20.53) 18.50 18.28 18.66 (15.71)

Best average of 12: 19.08
32-43 - 16.82 (26.99) 16.19 21.60 20.53 18.50 18.28 18.66 (15.71) 19.08 21.65 19.48



Spoiler



1. 41.83 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L B' R' F2 U R2 B' D' U R2 U'
2. 27.62 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 U R L2 U' R' D2 L' F R' U2 F2 U'
3. 21.59 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 L' U B U' F2 U2 B2 D
4. 19.38 U2 F2 D R2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 D B R' L2 D2 U' R2 L' D2 L F' L2
5. 17.52 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U L2 F R' L' U L D2 U2 F2 R' B' U
6. 24.71 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 B D F R' F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' U2
7. 19.43 B2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' F' U' R2 F' U' B D' L' F R' D'
8. 22.12 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' D2 F2 D' R2 U B' U R F' L' U'
9. 19.68 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L F' L' U F U' F2 U2 F'
10. 19.59 L2 F2 D U F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U F D B' U' R L' U' B' F2 R U2
11. 19.42 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L D2 R' F U B' U' B2 U2 F2 U'
12. 23.43 D2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D' U B' R' D L2 B F D' L
13. 22.24 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U L' B2 D F2 D2 L F' U B' U2
14. 20.11 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' L U2 L2 B F2 D B L' D' B2 U'
15. 28.90 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R' B U2 R' B D F' L' F2 U'
16. 30.41 D U2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U L' F' R' F2 D F2 D F U R' U'
17. 22.07 F2 R2 U R2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F R D2 F L2 F' L2 D' L F2
18. 21.30 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' R F U' R2 B2 F2 U' L B' U2
19. 23.36 B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' R F' L2 D' B' R U B' F2 R2
20. 22.71 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L B' R' D2 B U' F D' L2 B U2
21. 23.56 U' L2 U F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B D R2 F' L D R F2 D' L' U2
22. 23.23 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U F L U F R' D2 L' B2 U' B L'
23. 18.86 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F U R' F2 L D' U B' D' F' U
24. 19.50 F2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B' D' R B' R B R B' D' U
25. 22.68 F2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R' F L2 B U2 R F D B2 U'
26. 16.15 B2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 B R' L' B2 U L'
27. 19.21 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 L R2 B2 F2 U' B R2 D' F2 U'
28. 21.97 U B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' B U R L F' D' L' B2 D'
29. 20.62 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D U' L F U' L2 D' R D2 U' B' R
30. 26.87 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L' F2 R2 D L B R B' L F' U
31. 26.96 R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' F' L D' L B' F' D' L D2
32. 16.82 D F2 D L2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 B D' U' R' L2 D' L2 D2 F D2 U'
33. 26.99 L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 U L2 U L2 B D2 R' B' L' F2 D F' L2 F' U2
34. 16.19 D2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U R2 D U' F D2 U' R' B2 U2 F L2 B U2
35. 21.60 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D F' U2 L2 B2 R B2 D U2 R2 B
36. 20.53 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 L B' D' R' F L D R' F2 R2 L'
37. 18.50 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' U' B' R2 F' D' R' F2 L2 D2 U' L' D2
38. 18.28 B2 D U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F' R U2 B F2 L' U R' D L U'
39. 18.66 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D F' D' F2 L D2 L' F L' U
40. 15.71 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 U' L' F L2 D R2 B2 F R L' B' U2
41. 19.08 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L' F' U2 L' U2 B2 F U' B' L2 U'
42. 21.65 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B R L B U R2 U' F U F'
43. 19.48 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U R2 U B2 L' U R2 F D F' U B' U' F2


----------



## Jai (Sep 24, 2011)

OH PB Average:
13.02, 13.62, (12.38), 15.11, 15.92, 14.03, 15.48, 15.17, 14.31, (16.25), 14.09, 14.25 = 14.50


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.50
1. 13.02 F2 B2 R D' L B' U R2 L2 F2 L B D2 L' R2 F2 L' D' U' L' B2 R' F R U' 
2. 13.62 F B' R2 B2 D F U2 L' R' B' D F U2 D' B' L U R' B' U' D2 F2 R2 F B 
3. (12.38) R L D2 B' D' B2 D2 R B F2 D R2 F2 D2 R' D2 U L D' U2 R2 L2 U F' R2 
4. 15.11 D' L' R2 B' F2 L' R F2 L' U' D' L D' U' F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F L F' D2 F2 B 
5. 15.92 B U' R' B F D' F L2 U2 R' F D2 U' L' F L' R D' R' F' B L D2 R2 D 
6. 14.03 L' F' B2 D2 F L' B F' L2 U D' F D B' U' F R2 U' D F L B2 R D R 
7. 15.48 B2 R F' B' U F U R' D' R' D F2 D' U L' F' U2 B' F L2 B' L' R' U R2 
8. 15.17 D2 B R U F R U2 D B' L B2 R' L B' U R' F2 D2 L' U' D2 B' L F2 U' 
9. 14.31 L' B2 L' R F2 U' D L2 D L U' D2 F D' L B2 D2 B U2 D' L F' B' D2 B2 
10. (16.25) U' B' R2 L' D' F2 U' F B2 L B' F2 U' F' D2 F' B2 R2 L2 D' F' L U2 R' U' 
11. 14.09 D F R B2 L' U2 R2 D' F R2 F2 R D' U' L U' B2 D2 B' F D B L D B2 
12. 14.25 U2 D B2 L' D R' B D' U2 F' L2 U' D L D' U L2 U' D2 L B D' R F R'


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 24, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Lolwut. I don't understand. RANDOM IMPROVEMENT FTW!



This. So much this. Did an OH average of 50.

*33.11, 55.99, 36.02, 51.38, 50.02,* 1:08.96, 58.72, 40.02, 54.00, 58.16, 54.21, 51.72, 1:05.88, 56.21, 59.73, 59.31, 56.93, 50.59, 1:11.29, 43.01, 1:01.01, 1:02.32, 37.97, 49.99, 1:07.93, 45.90, 58.22, 48.98, 1:04.55, 56.76, 1:08.73, 44.36, 47.72, 58.64, 56.60, 57.95, 1:05.87, 1:10.88, *55.56, 53.77, 49.41, 50.64, 50.56, 42.80, 46.05, 32.95, 1:07.90, 59.48, 57.15, 37.95* = _*54.16 Average!*_

*Only bolded* times are PB average of 5, 45.81.

*Bolded and underlined* times are PB average of 12, 50.34.

Size 3 font time is PB single.

RANDOM IMPROVEMENT FTW! Just a week ago, I was averaging ~1:15. Safe to say I'm sub-1 now? I guess having a broken pinky and ring finger on my right hand is actually paying off in the form of all this (lefty) OH improvement! Now to learn proper OH full PLL. Many of these times were with 2-alg or 3-alg PLL.  Yes, I know full PLL two-handed.  Man, I can't wait to go to school on Monday and do some epic OH solves! xD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 111/111
best time: 1.18
worst time: 5.55

current avg5: 2.12 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 1.79 (σ = 0.01)

current avg12: 1.98 (σ = 0.22)
best avg12: 1.98 (σ = 0.22)

current avg100: 2.43 (σ = 0.65)
best avg100: 2.42 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 2.46 (σ = 0.73)
session mean: 2.48

1.36, 2.11, 5.55+, 2.68, 3.16, 2.41, 2.27, 2.13, 2.13, 4.72+, 1.86, 1.68, 2.36, 2.13, 3.08, 2.52, 2.40, 2.36, 1.18, 2.11, 4.56, 2.68, 2.44, 1.36, 2.96, 2.22, 2.19, 4.40, 2.19, 2.80, 2.80, 2.18, 4.50, 2.02, 2.22, 3.00, 4.08, 2.97, 3.59, 2.08, 5.50, 2.09, 2.18, 2.84, 2.16, 1.66, 1.28, 2.06, 2.78, 2.25, 2.28, 2.44, 2.25, 2.88, 2.28, 2.13, 2.18, 1.43, 1.66, 4.90, 2.71, 2.40, 2.11, 2.77, 2.40, 2.13, 2.34, 3.00, 2.43, 2.33, 1.44, 2.65, 2.46, 2.40, 2.11, 2.11, 2.09, 2.16, 2.61, 2.40, 2.58, 3.05, 2.68, 2.86, 3.50, 2.33, 2.56, 2.31, 2.28, 2.05, 1.90, 2.41, 2.24, 3.05, 2.43, 2.34, 1.97, 1.91, 2.56, 2.28, 2.19, 1.78, 1.80, 1.79, 1.49, 1.83, 2.17, 2.33, 1.86, 1.74, 3.19


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 24, 2011)

2.42 ao100 is PB for you?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2011)

What the....part of the same average!
stats: (hide)
number of times: 156/156
best time: 0.74
worst time: 5.55

current avg5: 2.20 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 1.68 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 2.18 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 1.86 (σ = 0.37)

current avg100: 2.25 (σ = 0.50)
best avg100: 2.23 (σ = 0.49)

session avg: 2.38 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 2.39
All PB's. I think the AO100 is UWR?

2.28, 2.13, 2.18, 1.43, 1.66, (4.90), 2.71, 2.40, 2.11, 2.77, 2.40, 2.13, 2.34, 3.00, 2.43, 2.33, 1.44, 2.65, 2.46, 2.40, 2.11, 2.11, 2.09, 2.16, 2.61, 2.40, 2.58, 3.05, 2.68, 2.86, 3.50, 2.33, 2.56, 2.31, 2.28, 2.05, 1.90, 2.41, 2.24, 3.05, 2.43, 2.34, 1.97, 1.91, 2.56, 2.28, 2.19, 1.78, 1.80, 1.79, 1.49, 1.83, 2.17, 2.33, 1.86, 1.74, 3.19, 2.24, (0.74), 2.03, 2.96, 1.93, 1.72, 2.83, 1.52, 1.77, 2.00, 1.71, 3.04, 1.60, 1.39, 2.08, 1.46, 1.98, 2.31, 2.39, 2.01, 2.10, 1.89, 2.23, 2.02, 3.03, 2.47, 2.94, 2.25, 1.56, 3.28, 2.55, 3.50, 1.55, 1.31, 1.55, 2.24, 3.14, 1.78, 1.96, 2.78, 1.91, 1.90, 1.75

Edit: heres the scrambles, I don't know if they all match the times though. qqTimer screws up a lot.


Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.23
1. 2.28 U' F2 U' F U2 R' U F U' R2 U' 
2. 2.13 F2 U F U2 R2 F U2 F U R U' 
3. 2.18 R' F2 U F2 U R' F R' U R' U' 
4. 1.43 F U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U F' R U' 
5. 1.66 F' U R F U2 R F R2 U' R' U' 
6. (4.90) U2 R F' U R' F' U F2 U2 R' U' 
7. 2.71 U R2 U' R U' R' F' R2 U2 R' U' 
8. 2.40 F' U R' F R F' R F' U' R' U' 
9. 2.11 R U2 R' U2 F2 U' F' R' U' R' U' 
10. 2.77 R' F2 R U' F U F R U' R' U' 
11. 2.40 U' R2 U R' U F' U F2 U' R' U' 
12. 2.13 U2 R F' R U2 R U R U' R' U' 
13. 2.34 U F' U R2 F' U R2 U F2 R' U' 
14. 3.00 R F' U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R' U' 
15. 2.43 R2 U' F' R2 U R U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
16. 2.33 F' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R F' R' U' 
17. 1.44 U2 R' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R U2 R' U' 
18. 2.65 R2 U2 R' U' R' F U' R U' R' U' 
19. 2.46 R2 F' U R U2 F' R' F' U' R' U' 
20. 2.40 U' F2 R' F R U R' U2 R F' U' 
21. 2.11 U2 F' U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 U' R' U' 
22. 2.11 F R U F U' R U' F U R' U' 
23. 2.09 R2 F U2 F' R F R' U' F R U' 
24. 2.16 U' F2 U F' R2 U2 F' U F2 R' U' 
25. 2.61 U' F2 U' F' R2 F U2 R U' R2 U' 
26. 2.40 F R F' R' F' R U R' U' R' U' 
27. 2.58 U F R F' R U R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
28. 3.05 F R2 F' U' F R' U' R U' R' U' 
29. 2.68 R2 U' R' U F2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' 
30. 2.86 U R' U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R' U' 
31. 3.50 F' U R' F U F' U F U F' U' 
32. 2.33 F' U F' U2 R U2 R' U F' R' U' 
33. 2.56 U R2 U F' R2 U F R2 U2 R2 U' 
34. 2.31 R2 U' R2 F' R U2 F' R' U' R' U' 
35. 2.28 U F2 R' U' F2 U' R' F2 U R' U' 
36. 2.05 F' U' F R F' R' U' R U' R' U' 
37. 1.90 R F' U R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
38. 2.41 U' F R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F R' U' 
39. 2.24 R' U' F U2 F R' U R2 U' R' U' 
40. 3.05 R F U' F U' F U' F U2 R' U' 
41. 2.43 F' U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F U R' U' 
42. 2.34 R F R2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
43. 1.97 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U F U2 R U' 
44. 1.91 U R2 F R F2 R' F' R' U' R' U' 
45. 2.56 F' U R U' R F' U' F U R' U' 
46. 2.28 F2 U2 F' U F' U F2 R' U R U' 
47. 2.19 F R2 U' F R' U' F R U' R' U' 
48. 1.78 F U R2 U R F2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
49. 1.80 R F' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
50. 1.79 U R U' F R' F' U2 R2 F R' U' 
51. 1.49 R' U' R' F2 U R' U F U' R' U' 
52. 1.83 F2 R2 F' U' F U2 F' R2 U' R' U' 
53. 2.17 U2 R U' R2 U R' F' U' F R' U' 
54. 2.33 F2 U R' U2 F R U2 R' F2 R U' 
55. 1.86 U2 F2 U R U' F U' R' U2 R' U2 
56. 1.74 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U' 
57. 3.19 R F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U' 
58. 2.24 F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' F' R2 U' 
59. (0.74) F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
60. 2.03 R2 F2 U F U' R' U R' U2 R' U' 
61. 2.96 R2 F' U F' U' F U' R2 U R' U' 
62. 1.93 F U F R' U' R2 U' F U R2 U' 
63. 1.72 R' U F' R F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' 
64. 2.83 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' F R' U' 
65. 1.52 U2 R' F2 R' U F' R U F' R' U' 
66. 1.77 U F' U R' U2 F2 U' R U R' U' 
67. 2.00 U' R U2 F2 R' F U' R U F' U2 
68. 1.71 U F' R' F' U R U2 R2 U' R' U' 
69. 3.04 R U' R2 F U' F' U2 F U' R' U' 
70. 1.60 U2 R' U F2 U F U R U' R2 U' 
71. 1.39 R F R2 U F' R' U' R' U R' U' 
72. 2.08 F' R2 U R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U' 
73. 1.46 U2 R F' U R2 U R U2 R2 F' U' 
74. 1.98 U2 F' R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
75. 2.31 U2 R U' R U2 R U' F2 U' R' U' 
76. 2.39 U2 R' U F2 R' U' F' R' U R' U' 
77. 2.01 R F U' F2 U2 F' R U' F' R' U' 
78. 2.10 U2 F' U2 F R' F U R2 U2 R' U' 
79. 1.89 U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U R2 U R' U' 
80. 2.23 R U F' R F2 U2 R' F' U R2 U' 
81. 2.02 R U' R U2 F2 R2 F' R' F R' U' 
82. 3.03 R' U F' U' R2 F U' F U2 R' U' 
83. 2.47 F' U R F U R2 U F' U R' U' 
84. 2.94 U2 F2 U F2 R U F U2 F R' U' 
85. 2.25 U2 R2 F R' F R F2 R U' R2 U' 
86. 1.56 R2 U' F' R F' U2 F2 R U' F' U' 
87. 3.28 F U R2 F' R2 F U' F' U R' U' 
88. 2.55 U2 F2 R U F2 U R F2 U2 R2 U' 
89. 3.50 R2 F U' R2 U' R' U F' U F' U' 
90. 1.55 U2 F R2 U' R F' U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
91. 1.31 U' R2 F R F' R2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
92. 1.55 R2 F' R2 F' R F2 R2 F' U' R U' 
93. 2.24 F2 U' F U F' R U' R2 U R2 U' 
94. 3.14 F R U2 F2 U' F' R F' U' R' U' 
95. 1.78 F2 U' R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' 
96. 1.96 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R U2 F2 U' 
97. 2.78 F' U' F2 U2 R' F' U R U F' U' 
98. 1.91 R' F' U2 F' R F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
99. 1.90 F U2 R' U F2 U F2 R' U2 R' U' 
100. 1.75 F U F2 R U' R F R2 U R U'


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 24, 2011)

HOLY ****

5x5
1:15.79 single


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes this is a double post and I don't care.

1:29.62, (1:41.92), (1:15.79), 1:26.32, 1:26.27, 1:35.11, 1:23.86, 1:31.27, 1:24.99, 1:40.95, 1:31.14, 1:27.30 = 1:29.68 avg12


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 24, 2011)

2.63 avg 12. And i dont know full CLL yet =)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 24, 2011)

More CFV/CFV stuff.

number of times: 20/20
best time: 13.35
worst time: 33.69

current avg5: 20.97 (σ = 3.08)
best avg5: 17.27 (σ = 2.88)

current avg12: 20.55 (σ = 3.14)
best avg12: 18.78 (σ = 2.07)

session avg: 19.89 (σ = 3.12)
session mean: 20.26

1. 13.35 * D' R' D' U' L R D2 F R' F U2 R2 L D' L R' D' U' L' D' R2 D U L2 U
z2 y' D' R D' R'
y' R U' R' U L U' L'
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
d' M U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'
alg.garron.us



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 17.27
1. 19.18 * D F' R B2 R' F D L' R' D B2 L U B F2 L R2 U2 R L F2 U L F D 
2. (13.35) * D' R' D' U' L R D2 F R' F U2 R2 L D' L R' D' U' L' D' R2 D U L2 U 
3. 13.96 * B' L F2 D2 R' L' B R' F' U2 L' U' D' B' R2 L2 D' U' B' U2 R' U R2 D' B 
4. (19.36) * L' D' R2 D' R L D U L B F2 U2 B' F D' R2 U2 D F2 D B' U2 D2 R U 
5. 18.66 * U' D' B2 U2 B L F D2 R2 D L F' R' U2 D B2 F' R F U2 B2 D R' D' R'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 18.78
1. (13.35) * D' R' D' U' L R D2 F R' F U2 R2 L D' L R' D' U' L' D' R2 D U L2 U 
2. 13.96 * B' L F2 D2 R' L' B R' F' U2 L' U' D' B' R2 L2 D' U' B' U2 R' U R2 D' B 
3. 19.36 * L' D' R2 D' R L D U L B F2 U2 B' F D' R2 U2 D F2 D B' U2 D2 R U 
4. 18.66 * U' D' B2 U2 B L F D2 R2 D L F' R' U2 D B2 F' R F U2 B2 D R' D' R' 
5. 20.53 * F' B R F2 B D2 R' U2 B U2 F' D' B' L D B' D2 L D U2 R' D U L' R' 
6. (24.51) * L2 D' B' R2 D2 L2 R' B U2 R2 L2 F' D U R' B L2 U2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B' F' 
7. 20.16 * B2 D2 B F D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D B' L B2 U2 F U2 L' U R F' D R' L2 D B 
8. 20.70 * D2 F D' L' F' R B2 D2 R D' B2 L F2 U' R' D F2 D B2 D U' L' B' F2 R' 
9. 16.54 * U' B2 U2 R D B2 L' D2 B U' F2 L2 F' R D' U2 F' U2 L U2 L2 F U D' B' 
10. 19.44 * B2 R D' L R2 B' D' L' U2 B R' F' L' U' D' B D' U2 B' U R2 U2 D2 B2 D' 
11. 19.70 * L D2 F2 B D' U R U2 L B2 F R2 U' F2 R2 L U' F' U D2 B2 F' L' R2 B2 
12. 18.70 * U2 L2 U' L' F2 R2 F' U' F' U2 R L' D U' B' U' F B' D' U2 B F' R2 U L'





Spoiler



Session average: 19.89
1. 19.18 * D F' R B2 R' F D L' R' D B2 L U B F2 L R2 U2 R L F2 U L F D 
2. (13.35) * D' R' D' U' L R D2 F R' F U2 R2 L D' L R' D' U' L' D' R2 D U L2 U 
3. 13.96 * B' L F2 D2 R' L' B R' F' U2 L' U' D' B' R2 L2 D' U' B' U2 R' U R2 D' B 
4. 19.36 * L' D' R2 D' R L D U L B F2 U2 B' F D' R2 U2 D F2 D B' U2 D2 R U 
5. 18.66 * U' D' B2 U2 B L F D2 R2 D L F' R' U2 D B2 F' R F U2 B2 D R' D' R' 
6. 20.53 * F' B R F2 B D2 R' U2 B U2 F' D' B' L D B' D2 L D U2 R' D U L' R' 
7. 24.51 * L2 D' B' R2 D2 L2 R' B U2 R2 L2 F' D U R' B L2 U2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B' F' 
8. 20.16 * B2 D2 B F D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D B' L B2 U2 F U2 L' U R F' D R' L2 D B 
9. 20.70 * D2 F D' L' F' R B2 D2 R D' B2 L F2 U' R' D F2 D B2 D U' L' B' F2 R' 
10. 16.54 * U' B2 U2 R D B2 L' D2 B U' F2 L2 F' R D' U2 F' U2 L U2 L2 F U D' B' 
11. 19.44 * B2 R D' L R2 B' D' L' U2 B R' F' L' U' D' B D' U2 B' U R2 U2 D2 B2 D' 
12. 19.70 * L D2 F2 B D' U R U2 L B2 F R2 U' F2 R2 L U' F' U D2 B2 F' L' R2 B2 
13. 18.70 * U2 L2 U' L' F2 R2 F' U' F' U2 R L' D U' B' U' F B' D' U2 B F' R2 U L' 
14. 20.07 * B2 D' R L D F R U2 F D' R2 D' B2 L' F' L' B2 L B2 R' F' L' B2 L2 B2 
15. (33.69) * L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 F R' D2 L' B' F2 L D2 L2 R F U L2 B R2 B2 L' B' 
16. 23.88 * U2 D L B2 U2 R' B2 U L' F U D F2 B D' U2 R' D' U2 R2 F B2 R' D L' 
17. 21.30 * F' U2 B2 U D' R' B' F' U2 B' L' F2 D L R' U2 D L' R2 F2 R B' R' D2 L 
18. 27.42 * L' R' F L2 D' U2 B2 L B U F' D2 L' U2 R F' L' D2 R' D L' D2 B F2 R' 
19. 17.74 * D U2 F2 U D R2 D R2 U' R' F' L' U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R U R2 D2 B U 
20. 16.22 * D' F' B2 D2 U' L' D' U' R' B' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 L2 U' D' B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U'


----------



## JackJ (Sep 24, 2011)

12.93 avg5, was on camera, but I think my stupid flip might have deleted it.


----------



## verdito (Sep 24, 2011)

PB 2x2 0.75	

scramble: R U F' U' R' F' U' R F U'


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 24, 2011)

333, roux

Best average of 12: 14.95
6-17 - 15.15 14.93 (12.72) (16.98) 15.62 15.76 14.38 16.53 13.03 15.74 15.31 13.06

Also 10.21 single with like 20 move F2B lol

Finally!


----------



## Julian (Sep 24, 2011)

7.61 LL SKIP!!!! R F' U R' D' B' L2 R' D' L' D R2 F2 L2 R F' L R' D L2 F B2 D' F' D

y L' R' D' L
L U2 L' R U' R'
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U2 y' L' U' L
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2


Spoiler



I have never even got an 8 second


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 24, 2011)

40.20, 57.13, 59.90, 54.45, 49.14, 48.45, 47.11, 58.34, 48.23, 55.32, 46.14, 42.15, 58.28, 49.75, 53.32, 55.28, 48.92, 54.99, 52.71, *50.25, 45.54, 39.98, 42.25, 46.83, 51.18, 38.44, 48.34, 38.36, 36.25, 53.65, 40.26,* 59.11, 53.71, 58.56, 50.47, 52.13, 56.61, 58.38, 43.82, 59.77, 42.67, 45.07, 38.19, 48.34, 48.41, 59.26, 39.41, 38.35, 48.26, 40.36 = 49.08 3x3 OH Average of 50!

Underlined times are PB Ao5, 41.71.

*Bolded* times are PB Ao12, 44.14.

.....****yeah.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 24, 2011)

6x6 Pb 5:34.45

modded my 6x6 to reduce pops and it's worked wonders, only got one pop on this solve but the cube feels a lot more stable


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> 7.61 LL SKIP!!!! R F' U R' D' B' L2 R' D' L' D R2 F2 L2 R F' L R' D L2 F B2 D' F' D
> 
> y L' R' D' L
> L U2 L' R U' R'
> ...


 
Lol gratz man. Typing this on a blackberry... Just like me with a sub 8


----------



## Julian (Sep 24, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Lol gratz man. Typing this on a blackberry... Just like me with a sub 8


Where do you think I got that line from?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2011)

Simply by increasing my turn speed I got a 11.90 avg12. 
Hope to be able to do it again tomorrow so I can video it.


----------



## JyH (Sep 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> 7.61 LL SKIP!!!! R F' U R' D' B' L2 R' D' L' D R2 F2 L2 R F' L R' D L2 F B2 D' F' D
> 
> y L' R' D' L
> L U2 L' R U' R'
> ...


 
wat...............

I haven't had a sub 8 yet, let alone a sub 10 for a few months...

anyway, nice solve!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 24, 2011)

33.16 Ao12 OH

Also had 4 sub-30's (a PB in a AO12)

also PB single of 20.48 :3


----------



## Julian (Sep 24, 2011)

JyH said:


> wat...............
> 
> I haven't had a sub 8 yet, let alone a sub 10 for a few months...
> 
> anyway, nice solve!


Thanks, but uh, I think you've got that sentence backwards


----------



## JyH (Sep 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> Thanks, but uh, I think you've got that sentence backwards


 
I knew it sounded kind of weird. :fp

Oh well...CBA fixing it now.

BTW, for the second pair, you could've done U2 L F' L' F L U L', much fast IMO. That wouldn't of given you an LL skip though.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 25, 2011)

My first sub-50 today (43.23)! (I'm ridiculously slow so this is amazing for me ) I had a PLL skip and easy cross, but I was able to spot what I needed to fairly quickly (for me) during F2L.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally did an average of 100 in one sitting. 22.10 seconds, pretty good I guess. Got 2 PBs: PB Ao5 was 19.76 and PB Ao12 was 20.72.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 25, 2011)

3x3x3 average of 5: 12.94

11.64, (11.51), (13.74), 13.66, 13.51



Fantastic! I can almost guarantee that this won't happen again for a while!


----------



## Sillas (Sep 25, 2011)

Single: 12.96 (PLL skip)
14.83 NL


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 25, 2011)

21.20, 22.74, 19.59, 22.19, 24.40, 23.48, 24.95, *20.64, 24.10, 17.40, 24.06, *14.74, 16.30, 23.37, 15.33, 17.03, *21.24, 19.51, 20.15, *21.15, 29.65, 23.59, 20.15, 26.12, 17.41, 18.49, 13.66, 18.01, 18.80, 19.92, 24.23, 16.40, 22.50, 21.71, 21.83, 29.03, 28.28, 20.07, 21.29, 19.63, 20.14, 20.17, 21.39, 17.24, 23.65, 22.29, 17.92, 20.78, 18.94, 16.81 = 20.84 3x3 Average of 50!

This font time is PB full-step single.

Underlined purple times are PB Ao5, 16.22. Include the 14.74.

*Bolded red* times are PB Ao12, 19.50. Include Ao5 in it.

These are the last normal 3x3 timed solves I will be doing for the next two weeks. I'll be using this time for, in order of priority :

1) Training look-ahead. HARD. Drill,drill,drill.
2) Practicing one-handed. I like one-handed.
3) Finishing off learning OLL. 

Side-note : Solves 22-25 ALL had F-Perms. That's 4 in a row, ladies and gents. Yes, I do the F-Perm.

*I vow that this average will be my last with terrible look-ahead. I will do whatever it takes over the next 2 weeks to have smooth, flowing solves. I will be constantly sub-19 by the next time I post an average of 50 here. Also, I do find it fitting that PBs for full-step single, Ao5, and Ao12 were all set in my final "bad" average.*

*Goodbye, choppy solves. Smooth solves, I'll see you soon!*

*~Jaycee*


----------



## Julian (Sep 25, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> 3x3x3 average of 5: 12.94
> 
> 11.64, (11.51), (13.74), 13.66, 13.51
> 
> ...


That number sounds familiar 

sidenote: 23K get! [edit: reply, that is]


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 25, 2011)

pb ao5 for 5x5: 1:35.73 but computer froze and I lost EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!! I'm really pissed because I had 2 sub 1:30s..... but I do have the vid but I can't see the times....................... so I just picked out a 1:28.68 to post D:


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 25, 2011)

first ever 4x4 OH: 3:27.16 [OP]. 

My hand wants to crawl up and die.
edit: cube is an SSv3. I feel like a D+M mini would probably be better for one handed at least, but it doesn't matter anyway. :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

[23:30] <Piecez> lol 9.67 fullstep, 57 moves, chameleon uperm 
[23:30] <Piecez> it seems like i average mid14 <_<
[23:31] <Piecez> 5.89 o.o
[23:31] <+aronpm> wut
[23:31] <Piecez> tps
[23:31] <+aronpm> o
[23:31] <+aronpm> notbad
[23:31] <Piecez> ya
[23:33] <Piecez> most solves average low 4 i think
[23:33] <Piecez> well, good singles ive reconstructed normally have like high 4
*[23:35] <Piecez> wtf
[23:35] <Piecez> <_< reconstructing another
[23:35] <Piecez> Silverback: fruruf jperm
[23:35] <Piecez> eat it
[23:38] <Piecez> yay
[23:38] <Piecez> found reconstruction
[23:38] <Piecez> last scramble: L F' D2 B2 L2 R B2 D2 L B2 F' U' R2 U' L2 R D' U2 R2 B D U R F D
[23:39] <Piecez> z2 y' D2 U' R' F D2
[23:39] <Piecez> y' R U' R'
[23:39] <Piecez> U R' U' R
[23:39] <Piecez> U L' U L
[23:39] <Piecez> U' R' U2 R U' Y R U R'
[23:40] <Piecez> U' R' U R U' y R U R'
[23:40] <Piecez> U2 FRURUF then jperm
[23:40] <Piecez> 9.2 :3
[23:41] == ChenShuang [[email protected]:f000:5:8f01:725a:b6ff:fe59:38f9] has quit [Ping timeout: 244 seconds]
[23:41] <Piecez> 51 moves
[23:41] <Piecez> 5.54 tps
[23:41] <Piecez> 
[23:42] <+aronpm> nice
[23:42] <Piecez> such epic ll
[23:42] == ChenShuang [[email protected]:f000:5:8f01:725a:b6ff:fe59:38f9] has joined #rubik
[23:42] <Piecez> actually
[23:42] <Piecez> if you include aufs to "recog" jperm
[23:42] <Piecez> it'd be 53 moves
[23:42] <Piecez> so really 5.76 tps
[23:42] <Piecez> but i'm not complaining
[23:42] <+aronpm> include it 
[23:42] <Piecez> KAY*


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 25, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> first ever 4x4 OH: 3:27.16 [OP].
> 
> My hand wants to crawl up and die.
> edit: cube is an SSv3. I feel like a D+M mini would probably be better for one handed at least, but it doesn't matter anyway. :3



Wow, you got one already? I hope you're enjoying it and starting to practice 4x4.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm backkkkkk. Slower though...meh. I'll work my way back up fast.
Times:


Spoiler



15.77, 16.82, 12.85, 15.05, 15.12, 17.80, 15.29, 15.82, 19.75, 10.92, 15.49, 14.42, 13.90, 12.24, 10.95[pll skip], 14.31, 10.66[pll skip], 15.49, 12.95, 15.81, 18.61, 13.43, 13.86, 12.93, 16.52, 16.21, 16.19, 15.72, 13.24, 12.80, 14.64, 14.55, 16.18, 12.45, 13.86, 14.33, 15.82, 15.11, 13.50, 15.19, 15.20, 13.59, 15.42, 16.32, 14.68, 17.79, 9.67[57moves. 5.89tps. ], 15.00, 14.24, 16.83, 15.49, 9.20, 15.54, 13.00, 16.25, 12.66, 12.54, 16.01, 16.33, 13.53, 16.65, 15.10, 16.27, 8.03[Did scramble wrong (slightly). View comment below], 15.91, 15.73, 13.95, 15.28, 15.17, 14.83, 13.82, 14.78, 13.47, 11.82, 14.84, 13.04, 14.11, 15.21, 12.99, 12.15, 14.22, 13.80, 11.44, 12.62, 14.68, 14.53, 12.55, 18.32, 14.74, 15.24, 12.60, 13.39, 15.77, 14.47, 17.14, 12.98, 14.30, 15.21, 15.51, 14.31, 14.44, 13.91, 13.82, 13.40, 15.03, 11.59


Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 106/106
best time: 8.03
worst time: 19.75

current avg5: 13.71 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 12.36 (σ = 1.48)

current avg12: 14.29 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 13.31 (σ = 0.96)

current avg50: 14.28 (σ = 1.16)
best avg50: 14.28 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 14.39 (σ = 1.34)
best avg100: 14.39 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 14.47 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 14.42


id ao100. Ugh, first practice session in a while, slowed down too much <_<. But I'm back from my 4 month break (I hope). The 9.67 I reconstructed, move count/tps in comment. The 9.20 I have actual solution posted in this thread just above. The 8.03 you can view details below. *I need help reconstructing it. What I have so far is 100% correct. I got OLL skip CW Uperm. Cookies on me if you find it.

At L' D' L', the scramble was actually L' D L' but after like 30 minutes of trial and error I finally found my mistake in scrambling.

The scramble for 8.03-D L' F2 U B F2 R D' B' U D' L' D' L' U2 D' R2 L2 B' R' L F' L D2 F'
x2 y D' L2 R2-Cross
y' R U' R'-First pair


PB single, and I guess it's my starting point ao5/12/100, so PB all the way through...*


----------



## JasonK (Sep 25, 2011)

(13.59), 14.77, 15.61, (18.25), 16.96 = *15.78 avg5*, beating old PB by 0.01


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 25, 2011)

Average of 12: 11.98


Spoiler



1. 11.17 R L2 F' B2 R2 F2 U B' U L R2 D R F2 R2 U' L B D2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 
2. 11.58 F2 L U B2 U' L2 F' U D2 R U2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 B F2 R2 F2 B2 L' R' U' D' 
3. 14.11 D' R L D' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' F D F' D2 L2 D' F2 R F R' D B2 R' F 
4. 11.63 L2 F2 B' U2 L' U2 R' B D L2 D F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F' L' D U' L U B' L' F2 
5. 12.99 B' D' B L U' B' F2 U' F L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' F' B D B F2 U' D2 
6. 10.74 U2 D L2 R' B2 L D F R B D2 F D R2 F U R2 B F R' D L' U2 D B' 
7. (16.52) D' F R U' R L' B' U2 F2 R' L F2 L B2 U R F2 B' R' L' F2 D2 R2 D L2 
8. (10.15) U' D' R B2 R' B2 U' B D L' R B' U L' F R F L2 B' U' D' B R2 F2 B 
9. 13.64 R2 U2 L F B' R2 L' F2 R2 D2 U R D U L R D2 U F B2 R2 L' U' D' R2 
10. 10.47 F' R F R U' R D B L2 R B D B D R' L2 D2 R L' B F2 L' U' F R' 
11. 11.66 B' R' B' F2 U D F2 B' U2 D' B' L F2 D B' U F2 U L D2 U2 B F' R' B 
12. 11.87 F U2 B D F' U2 B' F2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 R U B2 F' U' F' R' D U2 L U L2



First sub 12 avg 12.All NL
Last five are a 11.33 avg.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Wow, you got one already? I hope you're enjoying it and starting to practice 4x4.


Yeah, got it in less than 3 days from payment from Cube Depot. I am, the cube induces me to practice.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 25, 2011)

Average of 12: 3.37
1. 2.95 F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 
2. 2.70 R U F' R' U' F' R U' R' 
3. 4.07 F U F2 R' F2 R U2 F' R' 
4. (4.12) R F R' U F2 R' F2 U2 F' 
5. 4.12 R2 F U F' U2 F2 U' F U R' 
6. 3.71 R2 F U R2 U F2 R' U R' 
7. (2.33) R2 U F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 
8. 3.02 R2 F' U F2 R2 U F' R2 U2 
9. 2.51 U R2 F2 U' R' F U2 R2 U' 
10. 3.00 R U2 R F2 R' U F' U2 R2 
11. 3.78 F' R U2 R' F2 R U F2 R2 
12. 3.79 U' F R' F' U F' R' F R2


----------



## Selkie (Sep 25, 2011)

At last! Nine months in the making then I get it. Also a pb ao5 in there of 18.59 but the one that matters is the ao12...

Average of 12: 19.96

1. (17.82) D2 B' R' L D2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' U F B2 R D L2 U F' B U2 L' D R2 
2. 19.88 F L2 F R' D R' B L F2 D2 F D2 F2 U' F' D B R2 U' R L' U2 F L U' 
3. 18.35 L B U L2 R2 D B' R2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' F2 D B' U2 R B R L2 U L2 R B' 
4. 18.23 L2 U2 L2 F2 D B L' F2 B' D' B F2 D L U B' L2 D2 U' B2 L' B D2 R U' 
5. 19.18 D' R F2 R' B2 F U2 F2 L' D2 U F U2 F L U2 B2 L F' L' F' U F' L' B' 
6. 21.34 D2 F' U D' F' U' D' R2 F2 R' L2 U2 R2 L' B U2 D2 R2 L' B' D L' U R B 
7. 21.48 F L2 F' B' D' L2 D U R2 F L B' R2 L U' F U' F2 U R2 D U R B2 F 
8. 20.03 U2 D2 R2 B U F' B' L R2 F B L2 B2 U' L D F R' F D2 R F2 B' L2 R' 
9. 19.29 D' R' D R2 F R2 U' R' B' R' U2 F L B U' R F' B' L R2 B2 L' D U F 
10. 21.29 L2 U' L U' R2 F B' L' R' B' F2 U' B2 L R F' D' U' F2 R' U D2 R2 F' R2 
11. (23.26) U2 B' F D2 L D2 L2 B' L' F R2 L2 D F' R2 U2 D2 L B2 U' D R2 L2 B' R 
12. 20.56 F' D' B D' F' R' D B' F L2 D2 L' F' B2 R B2 D U' B' R' F' R2 L B D


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Average of 12: 19.96


 Nice one!

47.44, 51.89, (46.55), 48.27, (53.86), 48.17, 49.38, 53.17, 53.18, 50.43, 50.32, 52.96 = *50.52avg12* Almost there 
5 OLL and 4 PLL parities so not too lucky



Spoiler



Average of 12: 50.52
1. 47.44 B2 U2 L F2 R' F2 f D R D2 B U R' u' r' L R2 u2 r f B' R2 L U' f2 u' f2 D r' R f2 r' L u' R2 B' u' D2 R2 L' 
2. 51.89 u L' U D2 f2 u' R L' r' B' f2 F2 D2 r' U F2 U2 f' B L' F u' D2 F2 r' R F2 r U' L u2 U B L D R2 r2 D U L' 
3. (46.55) u' D' U' F U' F u2 F' D2 R2 B2 f' u r f2 r' u2 D' F' B D U2 R D f2 D' F' U u D' L2 D2 L' D' B' u U f R' f 
4. 48.27 r D R2 r' B f r B' f U L' R2 U f' r F' D2 F' U' R2 F' u2 U2 R' u' R f u r2 L2 R2 B' R2 F2 u' D2 F U2 u D 
5. (53.86) u2 f2 L2 f' F' U B2 f r F f2 u L2 D' B2 f L B r2 B' R' u D' R2 u' U f' U B' f' F2 u' U' L U L2 R2 B' u2 f' 
6. 48.17 L F2 r2 u' R' L B2 u' r' R2 D B L2 F' r' B' r F R' u B2 r2 u' U2 L2 B2 r U' f' B' F' r F u' F2 r U2 f L' U2 
7. 49.38 D2 F2 U' F L' D2 f2 R2 u B R' B2 u2 U2 L2 f2 u' F' D' B D' U2 f' B' U' u2 F2 U' F r' u' D' L2 R2 f2 R' U2 B' R2 F' 
8. 53.17 f r' L' R' D' f2 B D2 F' B R2 F' B' u R2 L2 B F2 D' U' r' F D' R2 f L' u2 B2 r' L u2 r D2 R' D L2 R F f2 R2 
9. 53.18 f D2 L' U' r' u' D U2 L2 F B' D' U2 R' L2 F' r f D2 r F2 u2 f' L' U2 r D r u2 L2 D2 f' D2 U f L' B r' u2 R' 
10. 50.43 r2 D' F' R' r' U2 D2 r' B2 L2 D2 R r L' f F2 r2 R2 f2 B2 F L2 B2 R L' D F r2 D u2 F r R f' U L' R' U u2 F 
11. 50.32 f2 F r' f' F R' D2 U' f' F' R' D2 u2 F' R2 f2 D' u2 r u' R2 u' f' U' f R f D2 F U f' r2 U D r B u f u D 
12. 52.96 U D2 R2 r' D' R D B u2 F' D2 R' D L' f D' u' L' r2 F' R L2 u' f' F2 r2 B' r2 L' U f L' B' L' u2 F' D R u R'


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 25, 2011)

2.01 2x2 average of 12.

1. 1.78 R2 F2 U' F R U2 F2 U' F 
2. 1.75 F' R F2 R' F R2 F R2 U2 
3. 1.91 F' R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U R 
4. 2.50 F' R F R U2 R U' R2 F 
5. (1.47) F R U2 R F' R' F U 
6. 1.84 R2 U2 R U' R' U' F 
7. 2.28 U' R U' F2 U F' U2 R' 
8. 1.90 F2 U R U' F2 U' R 
9. (2.90) U2 F U' F U F' R F' R 
10. 1.58 U' F' U R' U2 F R' 
11. 2.18 U R F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 
12. 2.34 R' F' R2 U R' F2 R' U' R' U' 

CHOKE. Last 2 solves should've been faster.


----------



## plechoss (Sep 25, 2011)

8.90 official 3x3 average at Poznań Open


----------



## xabu1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I finally got a sub 20 Ao12!

18.58	
19.47	
20.58	
16.77	
18.78	
23.33	
18.59	
21.34	
20.03	
(23.5)	
(16.68)	
22.34	
Ao12
19.98


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.01 2x2 average of 12.
> 
> 1. 1.78 R2 F2 U' F R U2 F2 U' F
> 2. 1.75 F' R F2 R' F R2 F R2 U2
> ...


 
lmao almost sub 2!!!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 25, 2011)

23.28, 21.33, 18.91, 19.09, 19.97, 19.43, 18.65, 21.30, 23.91, 19.93, 21.34, 18.28, 20.66, 21.68, 24.08, 23.05, 20.02, 20.63, 20.21, 21.77, 23.69, 23.02, 22.21, 21.08, 22.08, 19.69, 21.33, 20.88, 19.28, 24.53, 19.71, 19.21, 21.69, 23.25, 20.55, 19.27, 24.06, 25.18, 21.09, 22.05, 19.59, 16.96, 19.09, 24.30, 24.05, 25.68, 17.69, 21.36, 23.59, 15.52

number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.52
worst time: 25.68

current avg5: 20.88 (σ = 2.43)
best avg5: 19.14 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 20.98 (σ = 2.47)
best avg12: 20.06 (σ = 0.99)

session avg: 21.21 (σ = 1.97)
session mean: 21.18


----------



## Julian (Sep 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.01 2x2 average of 12.
> 
> 1. 1.78 R2 F2 U' F R U2 F2 U' F
> 2. 1.75 F' R F2 R' F R2 F R2 U2
> ...


Damn. Keep trying, you'll get it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 25, 2011)

(19.94), 19.11, (15.86), 18.70, 16.06 = 17.96 OH avg5  practicing for Worlds.
edit: (19.11), 15.86, 18.70, 16.06, (14.87) = 16.87


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 25, 2011)

yuppy!!!!!!! sub 1:35 5x5 ao5 by 0.02 seconds 

Average: 1:34.98
Standard Deviation: 0.93
Best Time: 1:32.66
Worst Time: 1:53.30
Individual Times:
1.	(1:32.66)	L2 Lw Rw' R D2 Dw' Uw' L' Rw2 Dw2 B2 L' Rw2 R U2 Bw F' D' Dw Uw2 U2 F' Rw' D Lw R Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw B2 Bw Dw' U Lw' Rw R2 Fw' R' Dw2 Uw L2 F D Uw U B2 Fw F Uw U2 Bw' U' Fw2 Dw' Bw2 U' L' Dw' Rw2
2.	1:35.52	Lw Bw D' Rw2 R B R' Fw' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 F L2 F2 D2 F Uw R' U Lw B' F' U' R' D' Dw B' Dw' Fw2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' Fw2 D' U2 Rw' D' Rw U' L2 U F2 R' D U' F' Lw' Rw' B D' Bw L Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' B' D2 Dw2
3.	(1:53.30)	Bw F' L' Lw2 U L R' Bw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Uw B2 L2 Dw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' D Uw' U Bw R Bw2 Fw2 D Fw2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 Rw2 U' B2 D2 Dw' Uw2 F2 U' Bw' Fw Dw' U2 R' B F Lw Dw' R2 D2 Dw2 L Rw Dw F Rw Dw2 U'
4.	1:36.11	R2 B' Bw' Fw2 F' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' F' Uw Bw' D2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Uw R Uw' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Uw U' B Fw F' Dw2 L Rw Dw2 Bw' R Uw L' Lw2 Rw R' Dw2 B Dw Uw' F' Rw B Bw2 L D Rw2 D2 Bw' Dw' B' R2 Bw U' L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw'
5.	1:33.31	Rw2 Uw2 B' F2 U' B2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 R Fw2 F' L2 Bw Uw' B2 Bw Fw' F' U2 Bw L2 R U L Dw' U' Fw2 Rw' B' Bw' L2 Lw2 R Uw' L Lw2 Bw Fw' L2 Fw Rw R' B' Bw Fw' F' Dw Bw' F D' Bw2 F D Uw2 U Bw' Uw


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 25, 2011)

Session average: 24.20 (25 solves)
OH. Just sat down and did a session, no warm-up. I'd say I'm sub 25 now


Spoiler



1. 20.30 R' B' L2 F' U' F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 L' R2 D R' U D B U R B2 U' B2 
2. 26.90 R L U' F D F' R2 B D' F L' R D U' F U' D L' R2 D R' B2 R' L U' 
3. 20.41 U' D' F D' F' R' U2 L' U2 F2 R' D' L2 U' R' U L2 D2 F2 B L' D' L' D' B2 
4. (35.34) U2 L F2 L' R D' L2 F2 U' L2 U' B U2 D' R2 U' R' L F' R2 B' L' D F2 U 
5. 24.50 B' R2 D' R2 L F' B' D2 B F' D2 U' L B2 R2 L' F2 L D L B2 L' D' U B' 
6. 22.65 F2 B U2 L' B L' R U' L R' B' F' D2 U' B2 U' F' B D2 F2 D U' B F D2 
7. 22.91 F L D F2 D' F2 U' L R U R2 F2 B R' B' D2 L D' B D F2 B U L2 F2 
8. 20.55 U2 R' B2 R' U D' B R2 D R2 U F2 B U' R' U2 R D2 L' R D' U' B R' U' 
9. 23.09 D2 F D' B' U2 F2 B2 L2 R' D L2 R F2 D2 F2 U R F B U' D2 B2 F' D F2 
10. 24.34 R' B2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D F2 B U R' U' F2 L2 R2 F U' R U' F2 D2 L 
11. 24.82 R2 U B U' R2 L U2 F2 B R U D2 R2 L F U' B' L B' R B2 R F R2 U' 
12. (19.40) L' R' D' L R' F2 L R F R' D2 L' B2 F' R F D2 B2 U B U' D' F B D' 
13. 24.83 B U L D' R2 L' F L' F' L D L' F R2 F' B' R2 U L' F' R' D U2 B' R' 
14. 26.01 B F D' L' R' U' L' D2 B2 U D R L' F2 U' R' L B2 R U R F L' U L 
15. 27.78 R' D F' L2 B2 R' B' D2 U' F D' B U' L2 B2 F' L D' B R2 B' U' B2 U D' 
16. 21.14 L U' L2 R B' R2 L' B2 L' U R2 B2 F L2 D2 F' B L2 F2 R' B' D' B U' F' 
17. 25.99 B' D' L2 U F' R B' R' F2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 B' U' F R2 D U R2 F2 U' F' L 
18. 19.87 R2 B R D2 U L' D' F D' L' B2 F' D' U' F L D L R' B2 R2 U' B' R' U2 
19. 20.85 D2 F2 D2 U F R L' U' L' D' L2 U2 L2 B F' D B2 L F L D' L R B D2 
20. 26.75 B2 U D F B' D2 F L2 U' R F' L' B' F R2 D U2 F L R U2 D2 L' U2 D' 
21. 26.29 F' U2 L2 D L2 B' L F2 R U L' U2 F2 R2 L' F2 U L2 B U2 D2 F' L2 B2 D 
22. 28.51 F2 B' L' F' R2 L F2 L B F' U' L' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F' D R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 
23. 24.31 F' U' D R2 F B U L2 U' R' B2 L F R L D' L' U2 B2 D2 R' B' F2 L' F' 
24. 24.70 B2 U D2 R2 D2 U' F' L' D' U' F' L' R B' F2 L F' U2 L R' D U' F' R L 
25. 29.17 D2 U' L U2 L' B2 D2 L' D' F2 U2 R2 D U R2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' B U2 R' F D


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2011)

plechoss said:


> 8.90 official 3x3 average at Poznań Open


 
O______O 

Nice :3


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 25, 2011)

plechoss said:


> 8.90 official 3x3 average at Poznań Open


 
On video I hope.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 25, 2011)

plechoss said:


> 8.90 official 3x3 average at Poznań Open


 
naice. I hope this comp is WCA official.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 25, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> naice. I hope this comp is WCA official.


 
It is official, and the WCA delegate is ZZ!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ults=All+Results&competitionId=PoznanOpen2011


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 25, 2011)

3x3 sim. Been a long time since I practiced this.

11.65 single
15.76 avg5
16.48 avg12
17.75 avg50

Lol. Last time I did this, PBs were: single 14.23 / avg5 17.55 / avg12 19.86 / avg50 21.24


----------



## plechoss (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, it is on video  I'll try to put it on youtube as soon as I get home.
The times were 8.88, 8.88, 9.78, 8.93, 8.43


----------



## jla (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got a new single record, 12.49.

F R U R' U' F' OLL and PLL skip


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 25, 2011)

A, U, T and H OLLCP subsets learnt.

That's about half the entire thing in about a week.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 26, 2011)

1:27.81 5x5 single on vid  

I think breakdown was like sub 25/sub 1:05/1:27.81

I saw the timer and I was at L4E at 57 and was like WTF?!?!?! lmao

3x3 was locky as hell D:

but all of what I said is what I kind of remember so it might not be true 

edit: forgot about this

Average: 1:38.19
Standard Deviation: 4.95
Best Time: 1:27.81
Worst Time: 1:49.83
Individual Times:
1.	(1:27.81)	Dw U2 B Bw' Dw Rw2 R' B2 F' Lw' D Fw F2 D Dw Fw' D2 R F2 Rw D2 Uw2 U' Bw D' Dw' Uw2 B2 F' R Bw R' Dw2 B' Lw D2 B2 Uw' F2 Rw Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw Rw' R F Lw D2 Uw2 Bw' U' Bw F' L2 Rw F2 D2
2.	1:39.34	B F Uw Bw' L' Fw2 D2 U B2 Dw' Uw U Lw Dw2 Uw' Fw' F Uw' U' L2 Rw Bw Rw F' Lw2 B2 D2 Rw' F L2 Rw2 U L' Lw Rw' R' Fw' L Fw F' L2 R2 Bw' L2 U L Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw Fw Rw U' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw' R2 F' Uw'
3.	1:47.36	F' L Lw2 B Lw F2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw F' R U' Lw' Fw' L D' B' Bw R' Fw' Dw' R2 Uw2 U' L F' L2 Rw2 R' Uw' R U' B Bw D' U2 Fw' F' D Uw' B' Fw' Rw B2 D Fw2 Dw Uw2 B Bw Fw' L2 D2 Dw' Uw' Fw F' Uw Rw
4.	1:35.28	Bw D Fw' F D Bw' Dw Uw2 Bw' Dw2 L2 Lw B Dw' U' L2 Fw2 F2 D' Dw' Uw B2 F2 Dw Uw' F2 D Dw2 L2 Lw Rw2 Fw F' Lw2 R' Uw Rw2 B' L Uw' B' Bw Fw F D Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw' R2 B' Bw Fw2 F' D Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw' Fw
5.	1:34.25	Dw' Uw2 B2 Dw U' B2 Bw2 Fw' F Rw2 Uw L2 U2 B' F2 Dw' R2 D2 R' B F' U2 Rw' R2 D' Lw B2 Bw Fw F2 R Dw Rw' D B R' U' Fw F2 Rw2 Dw2 L Lw Bw2 F L2 Lw' D Uw2 Rw2 R2 B2 D Dw2 Uw' U2 R Dw2 Lw' Uw'
6.	1:48.97	F2 D2 Uw2 F' D2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 U' Bw' Dw Fw Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw2 R2 D' Uw R2 Dw2 L' Dw U' Lw' Bw Uw B2 Bw F2 Rw D2 Dw Uw2 U Fw Uw U R' Bw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' Rw D' Dw' Uw' Rw R' Fw F L' D2 Dw' Uw' U' Fw' F2 D
7.	1:39.59	Fw F' U Lw2 B' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' B2 Bw Lw2 Bw F' Uw' Fw Dw Lw2 Bw L2 R D2 Dw U' Lw' Rw2 Bw D2 Bw D' Dw2 Uw U2 Bw' R Fw R Bw' U R' Dw2 U Lw2 R' D' Dw2 Uw U B F Lw' Bw2 Lw2 B' D F2 L2
8.	(1:49.83)	Lw' Fw2 F' L' Lw' R' U' B Bw2 Fw U Fw' D2 Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 Lw' Bw Dw2 F2 Dw L D Dw2 Lw' D2 Bw' Uw' B' Bw' F U' Fw U' Bw' D B Bw F' Uw' U R2 Fw2 F D2 L' U2 Lw' Dw2 F2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw Uw2 B2 Bw2 F
9.	1:35.67	Lw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 U Lw2 B' Bw' Fw2 F2 R' Uw' L2 Lw Rw' R Dw R2 U Bw L' R' B Bw2 D2 L' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 D2 Dw' L' Rw' R2 U B2 F2 D2 Lw2 R Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 L B2 Bw2 D' B' F' Rw R B' F Rw' Fw2 R' B2 F2 R'
10.	1:32.56	Bw U' Lw' Uw U Bw D' Bw U2 Lw2 F L2 Lw' Rw2 D Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw R2 D Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw L Bw' D' F' L B2 Bw2 D2 F' U' L Rw F2 Dw' B' R U2 L' Bw' U2 R B D Dw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 F2 R' D' Lw Uw' L' Fw Rw'
11.	1:34.95	Fw F2 Dw B2 Fw' Uw B' Bw' Fw Dw Fw L Fw2 F2 L2 R' B' Fw Rw' Bw Uw L Bw2 L R2 B' D Uw2 B' Fw' U Lw Rw' R2 D Fw Dw2 L Bw2 L' Rw2 R Dw' Lw' Rw' Bw Fw2 F' L Lw2 Rw2 U Rw F' D' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw'
12.	1:33.97	Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' R' Bw' L Lw' U' Bw Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' Bw' Fw2 L' Uw Rw Dw2 Lw' Dw Fw F' Lw Rw R D2 Uw2 B2 R2 B Dw Uw' U B Fw D2 Uw U B' R' B Dw Lw2 R2 D Fw' U B Bw Dw' Fw' L Rw2 R2


----------



## Riley (Sep 26, 2011)

After more than 2 hours of recording, finally beat my 16.83 3x3 average of 5. Got 16.18.  Could've been better, but I was so nervous that last solve, that I got a 22, lol. It took so long to get a successful average of 5 that was better than my past week! Can't wait for Caltech 2011! (and Berkeley + Stanford, whenever they announce those)

Also got a new 2x2 pb single, 3.24, using pure ortega, nothing lucky.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2011)

plechoss said:


> Yes, it is on video  I'll try to put it on youtube as soon as I get home.
> The times were 8.88, 8.88, 9.78, 8.93, 8.43


 
Whoa, really consistent! Nice job!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 26, 2011)

Wut wut wut wut. First sub 11 average.    

Average of 5: 10.78
1. 10.70 L' B' R D L2 R' U2 R D' L2 R' F' L' U' R U B R F' D2 U B' U2 R B2 
2. (9.33) R' L D2 R' D2 R F D' U2 B' L' F R2 L B U' F' U2 B2 D2 L2 U D2 L2 R 
3. (14.54) F' D2 U B2 F L2 B L R2 F B U2 L2 U' L R' B2 R2 D' U' R' U R' D' R 
4. 10.56 B U2 F' B D U B R2 B2 D F' B D' U2 B' L R F D L' U F B L' F2 
5. 11.08 L R' U' L2 U2 L' B D L F' B U F2 D' B' D L B' D' F D' L2 D2 L U'


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, I think I'm finally starting to get the hang of this Roux thing...

16.25 avg5: 16.36, (17.67), 15.51, 16.89, (14.60)
16.95 avg12: 16.61, 16.60, 20.99, 16.36, 17.67, 15.51, 16.89, 14.60, (22.77), 18.30, 15.98, (14.15)


----------



## timeless (Sep 26, 2011)

havent done a timed 2h avg in 1-2months cuz was too busy with oh, got 2 pbs, i was avging around 40 
didnt improve that much

Average of 12: 36.77
1. 31.54 U L2 B R D2 R U' R2 U F L' D' R' U' R2 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D R 
2. (30.14) U2 D L B' U2 D2 L2 U' D' B' U2 D' F' D R F2 B' R B L F B' D' F2 U' 
3. 37.95 F' B2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 B D' B2 F2 R L' B2 L2 B2 L F' B2 L' D U R' U2 B 
4. 35.86 D' U2 R2 U2 F' B R B F D2 B F' L2 R B R2 F' U' F U2 L U B R2 D 
5. 37.12 F B' L U L R2 F2 L B2 R2 L F2 R L D' L R2 F B2 D F' B R2 F' L 
6. 37.63 F2 B' R2 B2 U2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R F U B2 U' D2 R' L' D F R L F 
7. 37.51 R D' F2 U B2 U B L R' D2 B2 L U' B2 F U' D' L D R2 L' D2 R' F U2 
8. 37.72 R' L U2 F' B' R2 U' F2 R' F2 L F2 U' R' U' R' L' D' R2 U2 D F2 L2 D B 
9. 36.12 R' B' R U' D2 B2 D2 B2 D F' L2 F' R' F L2 U' L' D2 R2 L2 U' D2 R' F2 L' 
10. 39.93 U2 R2 B2 D L U' B' D2 F D' F U2 F D R' F D2 U2 B2 R L' B' F2 U2 F 
11. 36.37 D' U' L R B L B2 U' D2 R B2 F2 D' L' R' U2 D F U R B' R' D2 B2 R2 
12. (39.17 U' F' L2 F2 D2 F' B2 U2 L U B U' L2 R B2 F2 R F U L B D B2 D' R 

Average of 5: 37.75
1. 37.72 R' L U2 F' B' R2 U' F2 R' F2 L F2 U' R' U' R' L' D' R2 U2 D F2 L2 D B 
2. (36.12) R' B' R U' D2 B2 D2 B2 D F' L2 F' R' F L2 U' L' D2 R2 L2 U' D2 R' F2 L' 
3. (39.93) U2 R2 B2 D L U' B' D2 F D' F U2 F D R' F D2 U2 B2 R L' B' F2 U2 F 
4. 36.37 D' U' L R B L B2 U' D2 R B2 F2 D' L' R' U2 D F U R B' R' D2 B2 R2 
5. 39.17 U' F' L2 F2 D2 F' B2 U2 L U B U' L2 R B2 F2 R F U L B D B2 D' R


----------



## timeless (Sep 26, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> first ever 4x4 OH: 3:27.16 [OP].
> 
> My hand wants to crawl up and die.
> edit: cube is an SSv3. I feel like a D+M mini would probably be better for one handed at least, but it doesn't matter anyway. :3


 
whats OP


----------



## irontwig (Sep 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> A, U, T and H OLLCP subsets learnt.
> 
> That's about half the entire thing in about a week.


 
:0


----------



## CRO (Sep 26, 2011)

26.9 OH single (first sub30)
1:15 4x4 single (first sub1:20)


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> whats OP


 
Orientation parity. I think you can guess what PP and DP are


----------



## CRO (Sep 26, 2011)

17 sub20 singles in a row


----------



## JasonK (Sep 26, 2011)

Decided to try PyraOH:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.19
worst time: 28.25
best avg5: 15.13 (σ = 1.84)
best avg12: 16.74 (σ = 1.95)
best avg100: 18.92 (σ = 3.86)
session avg: 18.92 (σ = 3.86)



Spoiler



26.70, 22.71, 11.80, 24.21, 16.06, 16.23, 19.46, 17.25, 21.58, 20.07, 21.38, 17.26, 24.28, 25.94, 26.80, 13.68, 15.99, 18.37, 20.23, 25.76, 14.09, 19.54, 20.51, 18.28, 22.19, 19.20, (28.25), 24.21, 12.05, 21.64, 10.74, 13.89, 23.28, 23.84, 18.81, 23.20, 22.57, 13.34, 21.56, 13.10, 15.01, 19.50, 14.18, 20.41, 16.73, 24.09, 23.07, 17.77, 20.67, 17.42, 14.12, 19.98, 16.98, 19.25, 25.27, 16.86, 14.34, 11.44, 17.87, 17.17, 14.07, 16.78, 22.83, 20.59, 19.60, 22.56, 17.32, 19.79, 16.63, 17.78, 19.86, 25.66, 19.49, 17.88, 12.44, 15.95, 18.90, 17.53, 15.02, 19.05, 18.82, 17.13, 12.07, 26.91, 20.30, 16.94, 17.90, 17.67, 20.84, 23.93, 22.87, 16.80, 22.05, 21.68, 16.81, 12.56, 17.67, (8.19), 16.02, 21.45


No idea if this is good, but it felt fairly fast


----------



## verdito (Sep 26, 2011)

first sub 20!!!!!! DDDD 19.41 full step and 26.70 avg5 (pb)


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 26, 2011)

Got a sub-9, but not with Roux. Dangit. 8.89 with CFOP.

alg.garron.us

L2 F R2 F2 L R' U R' U R U2 L' D2 B' L D B2 U2 D' B L2 R B2 F2 R

x2 y' 
L' U L' y' L D2 L D'
U L' U' L
R U2 R' U R U R'
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U' (R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R U' x' R2 U' R' U) x U2

43 moves / 8.89 seconds / 4.84 TPS

Second try I got a 6.97 because my F Perm didn't lock up. I hate that alg.

Edit: Part of a 14.52 Ao5 and 15.03 Ao12 - all PBs with CFOP.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 26, 2011)

Got my first sub-1:24 5x5 avg5 
(1:37.40), 1:19.80, 1:20.71, 1:24.80, (1:18.66) = 1:21.77

Also, 2000 posts on speedsolving!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 26, 2011)

CN:

Average of 12: 13.37
1. 13.68 F2 R2 U' F' L' F L2 D U' B2 F' U' L2 B' U' F L U L B2 U L2 D' R' L' 
2. 13.63 R' D2 U' R' F D U B U B U2 D2 R2 U' D2 L' R2 F B U' R' L' B2 L2 B 
3. 12.55 U L D' R2 D2 U2 L D B D B R2 B' D' F2 L D2 R' U F' R D2 U2 B2 F2 
4. 13.48 R2 F U' F2 D2 U' F U B L D2 U R2 F2 U2 L B R L2 U' F2 D L' R2 B 
5. 14.24 L2 B F' L B' F L2 D2 U2 L' B' D F2 R B2 L R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 F' R F 
6. 15.01 R' F' R U2 R2 F' R D2 R2 B' D B F D2 B' L2 B U2 B U2 D B F U D2 
7. 12.66 B2 D U2 R2 U' B' U D L2 R' D2 U2 F' B2 R2 B U' F' B' R2 U B' L D2 U' 
8. (16.26) U2 F D R' F2 L2 D U' F B2 U L2 U B D2 U L' F2 L2 D R2 D' R' D2 L2 
9. 12.37+ L2 B2 U' L2 U' B' D R' D L B' D2 F L' B2 L2 B2 U' B U' L' D2 F B' R2 
10. 11.98 F' L2 D2 B D' U B L' U' L2 R' B2 L F2 L' B2 U2 L R' B2 D2 F' D R2 F2 
11. 14.15 U R' F' D2 F2 B L2 F2 R F2 L R2 U' L R2 F' R B2 D' F' L' D' F2 D U' 
12. (11.62) R2 U2 L U B' F D B' F2 D2 B' R L U2 B' R L' F2 L D' L2 D2 F L' R' 

Should be PB


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2011)

moar roux

15.16 avg5: 15.38, 15.46, (16.86), 14.65, (13.48)
16.65 avg12: 15.38, 15.46, 16.86, 14.65, (13.48), 18.23, 18.47, 16.96, 17.85, (18.76), 16.64, 16.04

I guess I should learn C*LL at some point -_-


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> moar roux
> 
> 15.16 avg5: 15.38, 15.46, (16.86), 14.65, (13.48)
> 16.65 avg12: 15.38, 15.46, 16.86, 14.65, (13.48), 18.23, 18.47, 16.96, 17.85, (18.76), 16.64, 16.04
> ...


 
No need to. Gogogo sub15 Avg5 and sub16 Avg12.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 26, 2011)

New 3x3 PB of 13.31. 

Also, just learned Old Pochmann corners yesterday, and did three 2x2 blindsolves today.


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2011)

(36.59), 44.03, (57.19), 45.74, 40.03, 50.76, 51.62, 46.07, 47.53, 44.93, 49.98, 42.11 => 46.28 avg12
36.59 is probably single PB.
Using the dayan4 (Kirjava fixed it for me, cos I'm lazy)


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 26, 2011)

3x3 PB ao5 - 13.87!!!
My old one was 13.98 I think
will update soon


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 26, 2011)

11.65 avg5 WTF.
Then, 13.89 avg5 ARGH.
Then 12.60 avg12 which is normal


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 26, 2011)

A, H, T, U, Pi OLLCP complete.

Only L and Sune to go.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> A, H, T, U, Pi OLLCP complete.
> 
> Only L and Sune to go.


 
:O :O :O :O :O

Cool stuff.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> A, H, T, U, Pi OLLCP complete.
> 
> Only L and Sune to go.


 
Dafu? How so fast?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> A, H, T, U, Pi OLLCP complete.
> 
> Only L and Sune to go.


 
Holy **** you're learning that fast.
I really should stop being lazy and actually start learning ****....


----------



## nccube (Sep 26, 2011)

9.69, 9.66, 10.81, 9.15, 10.73, 9.70, 9.63, 9.82, 10.13, 10.74, 10.91, 8.51, 9.43, 9.67, 10.60, 9.50, 9.91, 11.19, 10.16, 11.47, 9.76, 10.72, 10.19, 11.96, 9.51, 10.57, 11.69, 9.92, 9.20, 11.56, 12.42, 10.20, 9.60, 11.24, 9.64, 9.99, 9.59, 11.29, 11.39, 9.90, 9.36, 8.68, 9.56, 10.32, 10.97, 9.96, 13.10, 10.91, 10.62, 10.24, 9.78, 10.77, 8.88, 9.57, 9.97, 9.75, 10.59, 11.30, 10.55, 10.74, 9.56, 9.00, 9.74, 9.96, 9.58, 11.47, 11.40, 9.73, 8.73, 9.26, 8.60, 10.43, 11.49, 8.80, 11.65, 10.79, 10.01, 11.01, 7.65, 9.43, 10.59, 9.16, 9.45, 10.04, 11.50, 11.06, 10.03, 10.84, 10.75, 9.97, 9.43, 8.88, 10.80, 9.63, 10.66, 10.21, 9.76, 9.90, 9.47, 9.39 = 10.17 avg100

Next: sub10 of 100


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 26, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Holy **** you're learning that fast.


 
Hehe, thanks.

I'm gonna take a break for a few days while I let it sink in. Also I have to go to work


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 26, 2011)

WHAT
7.22 B U L' B' L2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 D L' F' D2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 B' R U2 D2 R'

Personal best single, and also probably the highest TPS I've ever had for a full solve...
The fingertricks were lolzy (B L B' for example).

No idea if I should call this lucky...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 27, 2011)

1:26.xx hand scramble  5x5 single. Guess I won't count it D:


----------



## Hershey (Sep 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> WHAT
> 7.22 B U L' B' L2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 D L' F' D2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 B' R U2 D2 R'
> 
> Personal best single, and also probably the highest TPS I've ever had for a full solve...
> ...


 
It would be funny if you are suddenly top 5 in the world for 3x3 single in competition.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 27, 2011)

Hershey said:


> It would be funny if you are suddenly top 5 in the world for 3x3 single in competition.


 
Problems: 
1. I suck at comp, relative to my home averages (at my last comp I got a 16.48 average, but I averaged 14 at home at the time).
2. I don't have sub-8s on a regular basis.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Best average of 12: 89.53
29-40 - 88.89 (81.05) 89.63 82.49 87.43 92.81 91.04 94.56 (97.48) 88.69 89.46 90.32

5x5


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html
79 correct, 0 wrong, at 117 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 27, 2011)

sub 3 average of 12 on all pll's and 2 sub 1.5 averages


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2011)

EPLL (avg: .72)
H: .78
Ua: .69
Ub: .69
Z: .75

CPLL (avg: .76)
E: .88
Aa: .72
Ab: .68

Adj CP 2-2 cycles (avg: .86)
T: .84
Ja: .82
Jb: .72
Ra: .96
Rb: .86
F: .99

Gs (avg: .96)
a: .97
b: .92 (with F' U' F; <RUD> in .99)
c: .99
d: .96

Diag CP 2-2 cycles (avg: 1.09 ;_; )
Y: .99
V: .94
Na: 1.28 (conjugate Ns suck)
Nb: 1.16 (I need to learn Breandan's)

avg PLL = .88

New N perms are the project of the day...


----------



## JasonK (Sep 27, 2011)

Pyra PB:
5.13, 5.23, (6.04), 5.64, 4.13, 4.22, 4.81, 5.21, 5.60, (4.12), 4.84, 5.46 = *5.03 avg12*

Was sub-5 until the last solve


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2011)

(13.20), (7.93), 9.94, 9.90, 8.46, 8.71, 9.35, 9.47, 11.04, 8.06, 8.48, 8.77 = 9.22

On cam, all NL - rolled the 13 with a 12. Just going to bang my head against a brick wall for a while.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Even more 5x5 

Average of 12: 1:28.11
1. 1:18.19 f' b2 U D2 F' b2 R2 U2 r' u2 r2 U r2 l2 b' l R' r2 L' b B2 l F U2 D' d' r2 b' u' l' f2 l2 F B' l B' U b2 F' r u U l' L2 u2 B L2 u' B r b2 r2 d2 R b' l U d u B2 
2. (1:42.27) L R r' d' r2 d F' B2 f2 D d B L d' r' U2 d2 D' u R f2 U2 R D2 l' r u' L R d' b' U' L U2 L' U' f' r' u f' d' D u2 L2 b2 B' d' D2 F d R L2 U B2 b' d' u2 f2 B' u2 
3. 1:23.02 L' R' B' r2 U b2 F u2 F' f b2 d' D l2 b2 U B2 L2 B2 U R l B F U l F' u F' D2 F2 U' r' U u D R' F r2 u L2 d2 f' F D2 l2 R' U' R2 B' R2 L2 d2 r2 U2 f2 R' r B d' 
4. 1:31.86 r2 f' B u r U2 L F2 r2 R2 D2 l F2 U R2 d' u2 b u2 B2 D' f' b2 R' r2 b2 L2 U2 R U u l2 D2 f' D' F' l2 L' f2 L2 B' U' D' L' F L r f' L2 B' u' d' B2 F' R r' u f' L' u2 
5. 1:31.47 d' B2 r2 R2 b f2 R2 u' f r d' D u2 L D2 F f' u D2 d' r' b l2 f' l' b B L d2 l2 b2 L' u2 f' D2 R L2 l r2 D' U l' d l r2 D2 R2 L r2 b' B u2 R' D' B2 b F' f' L2 d 
6. (1:17.97) R d2 r2 d' b' f' R2 U r' R2 u b' F B L U d u' D2 F b' R2 l2 d' r2 F L2 u L' b' R' B' D' R' B2 d B D' b l U2 F' l' F' B2 u L' D b2 d B' u' F r U2 R F' L l r2 
7. 1:36.28 U f L f R2 f' R2 d L' D' U2 B2 R' D2 r2 f' r B d2 L2 D2 l2 R2 U b' U' D' r b' f D' l' b' f2 F R' d b2 F' L' r b' D2 F2 f l' u' B l2 F2 B R2 d D U L2 r2 B F2 u' 
8. 1:27.41 l2 U' L R' l' b' R b2 F' B' r' L2 F2 d2 l2 U R2 D L' b2 F U D d' r' R2 l U' b' u R' l r f' L D2 u F' r' f' d D' U F f' d2 L' B b2 r' R D r L B' r' f2 U' b' L' 
9. 1:21.42 B d' D2 l U2 f' r U l' U2 b r' B' r' d2 L' F u b' R2 d' l' b B F r' l B' r' u' R' L b' R2 u D2 B' u2 B' r f2 u2 b2 F2 L b F2 U2 D' B2 b U' u d2 D' L' u' l' L F' 
10. 1:33.76 f U' R2 F2 l D' u2 d2 R' b' F U L l2 D' B2 u L2 b2 B2 u' B2 u2 D2 U' B' r R d' B' R2 U f' u f2 b' D b r' D2 f d u R2 L' b' u2 U2 B2 L' u B R2 B2 u2 L' D' R2 F2 f 
11. 1:27.32 b u' b' D U R' l b2 U2 B f2 u U b' l2 U b' B' R U' L U' B2 d F' r2 u2 l' R f r u' D' r U2 u2 r b' d2 B' F d' U l r' F l2 d B2 f' l' u' f r2 R2 l b2 u2 B U2 
12. 1:30.42 L' F2 B b2 L2 l2 r2 d u2 r2 l2 u' r' b l' F u U f R' r2 d' D L2 F2 U F L' r2 B' u D b2 u' r f' B2 b' F D U2 l L' r2 U2 R' D r u F' f' L' f2 D' R' r U' r' d u'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 27, 2011)

80 correct 0 wrong, at 118.5 BPM (with 100% accuracy)

http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2011)

QMinx single 2:03.something


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dubble post because different accomprishment.



Spoiler












First ever attempt and its faster than my real PB


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2011)

Probably because most real Gigaminxes are absolutely awful to turn 

Also: 103 correct, 0 wrong, at 153 BPM (with 100% accuracy), but I've done better in the past.



EDIT: Megaminx sim improvements. Slowly catching up to the physical minxers?

*45.824* single: 244 @ 5.32
*50.213* avg5: 48.947 47.828 (57.355) 53.865 (45.824)
*51.796* avg12: 49.791 48.947 47.828 57.355 53.865 (45.824) 54.555 53.498 (1:02.597) 47.717 50.335 54.073


----------



## Hershey (Sep 27, 2011)

1:18.12 OH PLL time attack


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Also: 103 correct, 0 wrong, at 153 BPM (with 100% accuracy), but I've done better in the past.


 
Jesus. Video? Make it unlisted if you like - I just wanna see how you pause etc.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure, why not. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CwVmd_1j3s

Also: http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/vbz/showthread.php?t=114968


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 28, 2011)

2:34.51 bld 3x3 old pochmann 1:09 memo rest execution. (should I start using turbo?)
previous pb is 2:59


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2011)

Gigaminx


5:03.507 single (!!!)
5:33.085 (5:43.67) 5:40.829 5:36.406 (5:03.507) => 5:36.773


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 28, 2011)

http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html

I don't even get what this is.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a practice program for a rhythm game. I'm not sure why so many people have started using it suddenly


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2011)

2.02 2x2 average of 12. Last solve was 2.52 .


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 28, 2011)

29.31, third sub 30 time for 3x3


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> It's a practice program for a rhythm game. I'm not sure why so many people have started using it suddenly


 
SO... Like.... What do you do and how? I feel so stupid right now. It's just going right over my head for some reason.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 28, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.02 2x2 average of 12. Last solve was 2.52 .


 
There's like this invisible barrier to stop you from getting a sub 2 o.o


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> SO... Like.... What do you do and how? I feel so stupid right now. It's just going right over my head for some reason.


You press a, s, k, or l depending on which column the next (highest) circle is in. The idea is to do it as fast as possible with as few mistakes as possible. But honestly it won't make much sense to you unless you play FFR, Stepmania, or something similar.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. It's kind of addicting.... 

43 correct, 1 wrong, at 63 BPM (with 97% accuracy)

Is my PB so far


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2011)

2.38 2x2 average of 100.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 28, 2011)

Tried qq's stream thing
One handed: 63 correct, 2 wrong, at 93 BPM (with 96% accuracy)
Two handed: 67 correct, 2 wrong, at 99 BPM (with 97% accuracy)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.96
1. 9.38 B U B2 D2 U2 L U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 L B D2 F' B' D' U' F D2 R B' D L' 
2. 9.98 D' B' L2 B F D' B U L' F2 L2 F B2 D R2 U2 B' U R' D F' R' F L' R2 
3. 9.88 R2 F D' F' U2 R2 U D B' U D' B' D2 F2 D2 L' F R2 F2 R L' D2 R L' B' 
4. (17.85) U2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' B L' R F' U R' F L' D2 F L U' B2 F' R' U2 D F 
5. 9.57 R' L B' U R' U2 F2 U F L B' U' D' R2 L' F2 B D' F R' U' F B' R2 F' 
6. 10.64 B2 U D2 F2 R D R' D' F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U F L2 D' L2 D' U F D B D B2 
7. 9.31 U2 D' L F' B R2 U' D' L2 U' R2 U2 R' L2 B2 D F' R B R' U B' F' D' B' 
8. (8.95) B2 F R2 F2 R L B D2 U' R2 L2 B F L U L F B' U2 D2 F' U2 F B' D' 
9. 9.85 D' R2 B' U' F2 L2 R' D2 R' U2 B' L' F D B2 F2 L' U B L' D2 L2 R' D2 F 
10. 9.20 U' D F' L' B L' U B' R U' F' R D2 F2 U2 F D2 B' L U F' R L2 F2 U' 
11. 10.70 U' L2 D2 F2 B' D' U2 B' R B2 D U' B2 F U2 L' R B' F' R U2 D2 L2 F2 D' 
12. 11.05 U2 R2 L' D' R2 F2 D F' U' L' U R F' R' U B F D2 L' D' B' D' F U2 B2 

Yesss!!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 28, 2011)

One-handed:
65 correct, 2 wrong, at 96 BPM (with 97% accuracy)
I got this twice.

EDIT: (with two hands) finally broke 100...barely
68 correct, 1 wrong, at 100.5 BPM (with 98% accuracy)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a PB, but very nice 
2x2
1.88, 1.81, 1.77, (1.71), 1.88, 1.92, 1.72, 2.05, 1.72, 1.80, (3.30), 2.21 = 1.88


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 28, 2011)

*5x5:* 1:21.06, 1:19.15, 1:24.60, (1:31.80), 1:29.67, 1:25.02, (1:15.45), 1:27.48, 1:19.42, 1:29.12, 1:21.32, 1:26.16 = 1:24.30


----------



## JasonK (Sep 28, 2011)

wat PLL-skip PB

11.46 U' F B2 U2 D2 R' U2 F2 L D2 B F2 R L U2 L' D R F2 R2 U R U' B' F2

z2 R' D L y L F' L'
U' R' U2 R U y L U L'
L' U L
R' U R2 U R'
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U2
44 moves / 11.46 = 3.84 tps


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 28, 2011)

sq1:

*11.25, 7.30, (7.25), 9.41, 8.84*, (14.08), 13.07, 10.26, 13.66, 10.83, 10.64, 11.37 = 10.66

Might be a PB, I forget. Bolded is an 8.52 average of 5.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 28, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Average of 12: 9.96
> 1. 9.38 B U B2 D2 U2 L U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 L B D2 F' B' D' U' F D2 R B' D L'
> 2. 9.98 D' B' L2 B F D' B U L' F2 L2 F B2 D R2 U2 B' U R' D F' R' F L' R2
> 3. 9.88 R2 F D' F' U2 R2 U D B' U D' B' D2 F2 D2 L' F R2 F2 R L' D2 R L' B'
> ...


 
Is this your first sub 10 average of 12?


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 28, 2011)

sq1:

12.72, 9.05, 13.90, 14.18, 12.60, 12.38, 8.15, 11.97, 12.95, 9.94, 11.58, 11.31, 14.24, 14.15, 9.02, 14.24, *11.25, 7.30, (7.25), 9.41, 8.84*, 14.08, 13.07, 10.26, 13.66, 10.83, 10.64, 11.37, 15.70, 9.61, 11.18, 8.76, 11.79, 15.20, 10.73, 9.14, 12.09, 15.75, 11.14, 10.08, 11.71, 12.81, 11.81, 8.46, 9.26, 15.45[p], 10.94, 11.29, 11.17, 14.74[p], 15.03[p], 11.88[p], 15.06[p], 12.87[p], 11.16, 14.76, 12.63, 12.88, 12.58, (16.98), 13.46, 11.33, 13.80, 13.00, 12.13, 12.39, 14.90, 9.60[p], 11.22, 11.05, 11.91, 9.34, 13.17, 12.52, 10.52[p [31]], *9.63, 9.51, 10.61, 11.92, 9.40, 10.04, 11.67, 11.45[p], 11.45, 9.16, 11.35[p], 9.96*, 12.35, 12.37[p], 11.39, 9.57, 14.41, 11.56, 12.07, 11.39, 14.36, 12.58, 13.20, 7.87, 12.19 = 11.73

PB. Bolded are 8.52 and 10.51 averages. I didn't put [p] after every time with parity, just times that were good parity times (and even then I forgot sometimes).

Bonus:

10.52 (-2,-4) / (6,3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-4) / (6,4) / (-2,1) / (-4,6) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (6,2) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,4) / (-1,6) /

-4,7 / -1,0 / -3,0 / [3|7]
-2,0 / -1,-1 / 1,1 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / [8|20]
-4,0 / 3,-3 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 0,3 / -3,0 / [6|13]
/ 3,3 / -1,0 / 2,2 / -2,0 / -2,-2 / 1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / -2,-2 / [10|24]
6,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 2,-3 [4|12]

Total = [31|76] => 2.95 slices per sec | 7.22 tps


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome stuff Simon. Bodes well for November! 




Escher said:


> (13.20), (7.93), 9.94, 9.90, 8.46, 8.71, 9.35, 9.47, 11.04, 8.06, 8.48, 8.77 = 9.22
> 
> On cam, all NL - rolled the 13 with a 12. Just going to bang my head against a brick wall for a while.



You going to upload the video to your channel? Be interested in seeing that


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 28, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> sq1:
> 
> *11.25, 7.30, (7.25), 9.41, 8.84*, (14.08), 13.07, 10.26, 13.66, 10.83, 10.64, 11.37 = 10.66
> 
> Might be a PB, I forget. Bolded is an 8.52 average of 5.



*Scrolls through accomplishment thread and sees this post*

*thinks "wat" >_<*


----------



## Escher (Sep 28, 2011)

Selkie said:


> You going to upload the video to your channel? Be interested in seeing that


 
Nah, I deleted it in rage. Not gonna be uploading any solving videos before capturing a sub 9...

P.s. Simon what the ****


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2011)

King Koopa said:


> Is this your first sub 10 average of 12?


 
Sure is.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 28, 2011)

Escher said:


> P.s. Simon what the ****


 
Just realised: avg of 100 is sub-WR avg of 5


----------



## nccube (Sep 28, 2011)

2.02, 1.85, 1.72, 2.01, 1.27, 3.25, 2.16, 2.09, 1.27, 1.72, 2.03, 2.15 = 1.90 avg12

I did it in the race to sub2.2 2x2 2 days ago.It was done with keyboard.


1.51, 1.98, 2.24, 1.76, 1.99, 2.86, 1.72, 1.95, 2.55, 1.78, 1.96, 1.94 = 1.99 avg12 for the current scrambles. With keyboard again. For the next one I'll try to do it with stackmat, to see if I'm able to do as well.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 28, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.81

1. 15.51 R D' B2 U2 F' U R2 D' U' F' U' F L' F R B L2 B2 D' L 
2. 15.03 F' D2 R2 B' R D U' R B' L F2 B2 D F2 B D' R U2 D2 F2 
3. (13.76) B2 D2 B L2 R D' B' D F' D' F' D' R B2 D R B' D R U 
4. (17.03) D F' R B' R' L' F2 U F2 B' L' U D' F2 U2 D F' R B2 D' 
5. 13.89 R2 B U D' B' D2 F2 R' B' F R2 D2 U' F L' B' U L' F' L2


----------



## Escher (Sep 28, 2011)

7.20, 7.26, 7.96, 7.66, 8.57, 8.43, (8.99), 7.98, (7.19), 8.72, 7.39, 8.81 = 8.00

Not funny.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2011)

(7.20 + 7.26 + 7.96 + 7.66 + 8.57 + 8.43 + 7.98 + 8.72 + 7.39 + 8.81) / 10 = 7.998

OK, that *IS* kinda funny


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> (7.20 + 7.26 + 7.96 + 7.66 + 8.57 + 8.43 + 7.98 + 8.72 + 7.39 + 8.81) / 10 = 7.998
> 
> OK, that *IS* kinda funny


 
lol!

I forgot to post this here! The other day I got a 12.94 average of 5 out of nowhere!

11.64, (11.51), (13.74), 13.66, 13.51

Next average was 16.xy....phail...


----------



## Escher (Sep 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> (7.20 + 7.26 + 7.96 + 7.66 + 8.57 + 8.43 + 7.98 + 8.72 + 7.39 + 8.81) / 10 = 7.998
> 
> OK, that *IS* kinda funny


 
-______________________________________________-


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 28, 2011)

current avg100: 16.96 (σ = 1.49)
best avg100: 16.96 (σ = 1.49)

finally sub 17 only just


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 28, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> 3x3x3 average of 5: 12.94
> 
> 11.64, (11.51), (13.74), 13.66, 13.51
> 
> ...


 


AJ Blair said:


> lol!
> 
> I forgot to post this here! The other day I got a 12.94 average of 5 out of nowhere!
> 
> ...


 
lol, that looked familiar. 
Still a nice average!


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 28, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> lol, that looked familiar.
> Still a nice average!


 
:fp

My bad! Thanks though...


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 29, 2011)

earlier today i did about 95 solves and was upset because the last couple took me out of contention for a good bettering of my pb ao100.
but.... i just did 20 solves. first ever sub 15 ao5 and pb ao12.

17.23, 16.93, 15.72, 20.00, 17.25, 16.39, 16.09, 16.07, 18.05, 17.64,_ 14.39, 16.36, 14.49, 15.72, 14.57,_ 16.77, 17.55, 18.77, 18.31, 21.06 

ao5 = 14.93
ao12 = 16.14


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 29, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Average of 12: 9.96
> 1. 9.38 B U B2 D2 U2 L U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 L B D2 F' B' D' U' F D2 R B' D L'
> 2. 9.98 D' B' L2 B F D' B U L' F2 L2 F B2 D R2 U2 B' U R' D F' R' F L' R2
> 3. 9.88 R2 F D' F' U2 R2 U D B' U D' B' D2 F2 D2 L' F R2 F2 R L' D2 R L' B'
> ...


 
Epic congrats, Chris. Way to go!

@Rowan Sub 8 wat. O___O


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 29, 2011)

49 correct, 0 wrong, at 72 BPM (with 100% accuracy)
http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html

Yay.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Real PB is 1:45 I think. This is probably my ~20th sim solve.


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 29, 2011)

I have not been speedsolving for a while now. But, I started again about a week or two ago, and achieved my personal best average of 5 today, after getting a new Zhan Chi and lubing it with 50k diff oil. I actually have not even gotten a sub-20 average in over a year, and I've only gotten one once before, and then all of the sudden I get this average.
Average of 5: 18.74
1. (16.15) U2 L B2 R D F L D B2 R' F' B L' R2 B' U D2 F' D' F2 B' D' R2 U' D2
2. 19.33 R' F' L B L D R2 U' R D' R2 F2 R U' R2 B' U D L' U F2 D2 L' F' L'
3. (19.98) U2 R2 U D R' D B2 U2 R F' D' L2 D2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B' F R U2 R2 U2 R
4. 19.49 U' R U L U F R B' D U' B2 R' B L2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R' D' B D2 U2 R
5. 17.40 R' L' U F2 L2 D2 U L' D2 F' D U' L2 B2 U R D' R F2 U B2 L R F L


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2011)

Rubik's cube with left hand, juggling with right hand, had a few successes 
Keep messing up OLL and PLL because I don't have then left hand muscle memory, and I'm terrible enough at right hand juggling, left hand is worse, so I have to solve LH.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 29, 2011)

Average of 5: 29.55 (Solves 1-5)
Average of 12: 31.79
1. 24.75 (0,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (4,5) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-5,2) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (-3,4) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) /
2. 31.60 (-2,0) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (-1,5) / (6,6) / (0,-5) / (-2,-3) / (3,4) / (-1,0) / (1,6) / (0,5) / (-5,6) / (-5,4) / (6,0)
3. 24.52 (0,2) / (4,-5) / (3,-3) / (-1,-1) / (1,4) / (0,2) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-2) / (-3,-3)
4. 32.29 (0,-4) / (0,6) / (4,-5) / (6,0) / (5,-4) / (1,3) / (6,3) / (6,-1) / (3,-5) / (1,0) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3)
5. 36.55 (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,6) / (4,3) / (6,5) / (-2,6) / (5,4) / (4,5) / (6,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) /
6. 32.71 (-2,-4) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,4) / (-3,0) / (6,2) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (3,4) / (-4,2) / (-5,0) / (3,3) / (2,3) / (-2,-2) / (2,0)
7. 39.20 (-2,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (-1,4) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,6) /
8. (48.33) (6,6) / (6,6) / (-4,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,5) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,6) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (2,-5) / (-4,-3) /
9. 31.92 (-5,6) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (1,-3) / (2,0) / (4,-5) / (0,6) / (6,5) / (-3,0) / (4,3) / (-4,0) / (-4,2) / (6,0)
10. (24.30) (1,6) / (-3,3) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (0,2) / (6,4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-4) / (6,-4) / (-4,-5) / (6,0) / (5,6) /
11. 34.65 (4,6) / (2,6) / (3,3) / (6,2) / (0,-5) / (-5,-2) / (6,-2) / (4,-4) / (2,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (6,6) / (2,1) / (-2,0)
12. 29.75 (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (2,-3) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (0,6) / (4,3) / (3,1) / (-3,5) / (-3,-4) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) 

I hadn't picked up a Square-1 in months, but got these PBs after two days of re-practice.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 29, 2011)

1.94 2x2 average of 12 . Finally sub-2.

Average of 12: 1.94
1. 1.88 F' R' F' U R U' R2 F U' 
2. 1.80 R2 U' F2 R' U R U2 F' R' U2 
3. 2.03 R F2 R U' F2 R F R' F' U2 
4. (2.90) R2 F' R' F U2 F U F' R2 U' 
5. 1.84 F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' 
6. 2.11 F' U2 R' F R F R' U2 F2 
7. 1.68 U R' U' F R' F2 U F 
8. 1.83 R U' R F U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 
9. 2.08 U F' U2 R' U R' F2 R U 
10. 1.93 F2 R2 U R' U F U2 R 
11. 2.22 U' R2 U F2 U F2 R U R U' 
12. (1.63) F' U R' F U2 R' U2 R F


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 29, 2011)

9.37 3x3 single, pretty lucky 
U' R D L' D L' U L F' B' U F R' B2 U2 B' F' U' D B' R D' B2 D R'


Spoiler



x2 D R' F2 R' F' L' D'
U' R U R' U' R U R' U2' y R U R'
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
y2 U R' U R
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R U


----------



## Julian (Sep 29, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1.94 2x2 average of 12 . Finally sub-2.
> 
> Average of 12: 1.94
> 1. 1.88 F' R' F' U R U' R2 F U'
> ...


Congrats, man!


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 29, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.82
1. 14.80 U' R' F R2 U2 L2 R2 B R' U L B U R L' B' L D2 F' L' F U' F2 R2 D 
2. (18.01) L2 R' D' R U R2 L' D2 U L B' U L2 U2 F R L' D' F B' L' R D' L U' 
3. (13.10) D2 R' F B2 L' U R F U' R2 F2 R' F' B' U R' B U' L2 D U' R L F2 B' 
4. 13.83 U L2 F2 B U2 F R2 L2 U F2 D L2 R' F L' U B2 U2 D' R' D B D2 L' D' 
5. 15.85 B2 U D2 L B R' F2 U2 B' D U' R D U L2 R U' B' R2 D' U' R L' F2 B2

0.01 away from pb :3


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 29, 2011)

I broke my Ao12 pb by 0.01 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.25
1. 16.74 D' F' L' D' U L B R U' F2 D' L' R' U2 L D U2 R2 B' L2 R' B2 R2 L U 
2. 13.71 L2 U' L U2 D2 F D B F D' R B R2 F' B U' B U2 F B' D L' D' L2 B 
3. 17.68 R' L' D2 F2 U2 R D' U F' R2 L' U2 R B2 F2 U2 R' L' F U' R F D U' F2 
4. (19.67) F2 U2 R B D' U' R2 F2 U' F B' L2 U L' U R D2 F' L2 F' L F2 B2 L' B2 
5. 14.02 R' L2 F D B' L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 D' B2 D R' U' D R' D' 
6. 15.94 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L' F' L R' U2 B F U' F' B2 U L R' D2 L U L2 F' U R2 
7. 13.39 B' D' L F L D2 B U D L2 U F' D B2 F D U B' L' F2 B L2 D2 F' U2 
8. 14.85 U2 B' R2 B L D2 L F' B2 U2 F2 L' F' U2 L U' R2 F2 U2 L D U' B U B' 
9. (12.98) U' L' F2 R' L2 D' R' D' L2 B2 U' F U R U2 B D2 L2 B R D' U' R2 U F' 
10. 18.02 L R D' U' L' D' R' D L' B' F D' B2 L2 D F' D F2 D' U R' B2 F' D2 F2 
11. 14.23 L U D' B R2 L D2 F' R' L2 B' U' L' U2 L' U' F' L' B' U2 D' R' D U F2 
12. 13.93 B L' F2 D' U' L D B U2 B U' L D2 F2 D U L F D' F' B2 U L' B' U'


----------



## HaraldS (Sep 29, 2011)

3x3x3 average of 12 

10.18, 11.13, 9.35, 9.82, 9.87, (17.08), (8.87), 9.65, 9.96, 10.05, 11.67, 9.15 = 10.08

 so close


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally sub-16 at Roux 

best time: *11.91*
*14.93* avg5: 14.29, (16.95), (13.42), 14.10, 16.41
*15.84* avg12: 16.19, (13.23), 15.20, 19.44+, 13.74, (21.01), 16.08, 19.02+, 14.29, 16.95, 13.42, 14.10
*17.31* avg100


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 29, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1.94 2x2 average of 12 . Finally sub-2.
> 
> Average of 12: 1.94
> 1. 1.88 F' R' F' U R U' R2 F U'
> ...


 
Congrats! Stackmat?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Finally sub-16 at Roux
> 
> best time: *11.91*
> *14.93* avg5: 14.29, (16.95), (13.42), 14.10, 16.41
> ...


 
Congratulations 
You got any videos of you solving with Roux?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 29, 2011)

> Congrats! Stackmat?



Thanks! It was with stackmat.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Congratulations
> You got any videos of you solving with Roux?


Nope, none. I might make one soon.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool. I'm interested in how you build your blocks...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Finally sub-16 at Roux
> 
> best time: *11.91*
> *14.93* avg5: 14.29, (16.95), (13.42), 14.10, 16.41
> ...


 
Ahahahaha, took you long enough.


----------



## JyH (Sep 29, 2011)

First average of 100 in a while. I'm disappointed because it could've possibly been sub 15 if I hadn't made a lot of dumb mistakes.

Average of 100: 15.22



Spoiler



1. 14.35 B' D2 U L D2 R' D F' U2 B' L' R2 B' L' F' R U2 F2 U D' F2 B2 R' F2 L2
2. 14.67 B D' L' F U2 F' U' L D' L' F B' U L U R' F' R2 D' L D2 R D' U2 F2
3. 18.78 B L F B L' B L2 R' B' F U2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 U' F B D2 L2 B2 R' D'
4. 14.23 D' F2 U2 L2 U' B F' U' R' D' R2 U D2 F2 L2 U2 F B2 R2 U' R' B D' F' L2
5. 15.61 R2 D2 F R' B2 F2 D' B2 F R' D2 F2 B' U2 B2 R' L D' F' D2 B' U' B2 L' F2
6. 15.27 L B U2 R F' D U' B2 L R2 F' R2 F2 B' U2 L' U R L D' L' U D2 L' R
7. 14.84 D2 F L' D F R U' D B' U B' D B' D F D U' L2 B2 L' U2 B2 R2 D' R
8. 14.11 B U' B2 F' R2 L2 F B2 U' D B F' D' U L' F2 R L2 D F B' U2 L B2 R
9. 15.13 R' U2 F B2 R D2 U2 L2 F2 R' B R2 B F' R' B' L U2 B F' U' L' U D2 L
10. 15.41 B' F' R2 D2 R' D2 F B R' U2 B' D' F2 D2 R F2 L2 B' L2 B' L B' D U' B
11. 12.72 R2 B2 L' D2 U' L2 R2 F2 L D2 U' B2 U' B U2 R U' R' B D2 R' L2 F' U F2
12. 14.82 R' L' B' F2 R2 F2 R B' U2 F B' U2 F' B2 D' B2 R2 U' D F' U D' L2 R2 D'
13. 13.59 B2 R D U' F R2 F2 U' D' F' U R F L F' U2 L2 R' B' R' D2 R2 D2 U L2
14. 19.52 U R B2 F U2 R F2 B' U L' U F' U2 B' U B' R2 U D2 L2 B2 L' R' U' B2
15. 14.48 B F L B U2 L' D2 F2 D L' D2 F2 B' D U' B2 U2 R F D2 F' L' R2 U F2
16. 13.72 B2 F' D R2 D L D2 F2 U F2 R D' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D' B U2 D2
17. 12.90 D2 F2 L B2 U2 F L2 B' U' B F U B' R D R' L U' D2 R U' D' F' L' U
18. 18.71 B F' D L U' D' F2 R' D' R2 U2 R2 L U' B L U' F' B' U2 L2 U2 F' D F2
19. 15.48 D' B2 D' F R U R' L' B U' F D' U' F' D' U2 B' L R2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 L2
20. 14.07 R' L' D F2 B2 L R' B R D2 L2 B' L B' U D2 L' B D2 U' B F2 U' R2 D2
21. 15.22 D F R2 B D F L2 F L' U2 R' B2 U' R' F' B' D2 F D R2 U2 F L2 B2 D'
22. 16.41 D F' R' F R2 D F U' R D2 F' R' B2 L' U' B2 F' U2 R L' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2
23. 13.37 L2 F' R' U' D' B D' B D R B L' D2 B L R U2 D' R2 L U2 L' D' R2 B2
24. 14.61 B' U' L F B2 L' U' F' B L' U D' F D2 B' D R B' R B L' R' F U2 B
25. 14.81 L U L2 D B R' F2 D' F R2 B2 D2 R' F2 B U2 F U' D' F' B2 U' B F' U2
26. 14.13 B' R' L F2 L D2 L2 R D L' F' B2 U2 R' L2 U' B F R2 L' U F U R F2
27. 13.25 F R2 F' B2 D2 U F' U B2 U2 D' F' L2 B' U' F2 D B' D' R F U2 L R U
28. 16.38 B2 L D2 L F D' L2 R2 F' U2 D' B U F2 D2 L' D R D' L2 D' U2 B' F' D
29. 14.98 B2 D F' L2 R' D2 L2 F L' U D F' D F L U' L' R2 F' R2 B R2 B' R' B2
30. 16.18 U2 B L' R' U' B2 R B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F' U' R B2 F R2 L D B2 D2 F L'
31. 13.88 F2 L' F' R2 U' F U B F L' R2 D' R F' B' U2 F2 R B U' L2 F2 R' D2 U'
32. 12.99 B U2 B2 F' R' U2 B2 F2 R' L' F' L F B2 U' D R2 D' B U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D
33. 13.86 B D2 F U' D2 L' U L' D' R2 B D2 R' F' D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B' U' F' L2
34. 15.13 R B2 F' R' B R' U F L' U' F' D B2 R' D F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' F2 D L' R'
35. 14.15 D B' R2 L D F' B R L B2 U D2 F2 U' F R' D R B2 D2 B' R U L2 B'
36. 14.47 R2 U D' L B' U F D2 B F L F2 U' R' B' F U' D2 L B2 U F2 B2 D2 B'
37. 17.89 D2 F2 B' D L2 F2 R' L2 D R' D' B' D' L F2 U' B' F' L' D R' B' L F D
38. 14.50 U D F2 D2 U' R B2 U2 F' L' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F L D' R2 U F' U' L' B R'
39. 19.00 R2 L2 F2 U2 D2 L2 R U2 D R F' B' U R' D2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F' R2 D U B2
40. (25.55) U' R U2 D R D2 B2 R2 F2 R B' L2 U B F2 U' L2 D L U' R' U D R' L'
41. 14.18 F' B L U L R2 U F U' B U D2 L B U L' B U2 D' L2 F' L U L2 R
42. 17.64 L R D F' R2 U2 L D' R U2 L F' L F L' D2 F' B' D' U2 L R' U R' D2
43. 12.08 B F D U' B' L2 B L2 F U2 D' B U2 F U L B F' U B' L B2 U2 B2 U2
44. 14.03 U D2 B2 R2 B F' L2 R2 B R D2 B L B' L2 R2 U2 F B2 D B' U2 F' B2 L
45. 15.55 F' B2 L' F' U2 F B2 L2 D2 L' R2 D F2 D R' D2 B' R2 L U' B2 R2 L' D R2
46. 14.46 B2 F' D' L' D' U R' F' R2 U D2 L F2 D' U L B R L' B L2 U' B' R F2
47. 16.40 D' L2 U2 F B' R' U2 D' L' B2 R2 L' U' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U L B L U2 L'
48. 14.97 U2 L2 R D' U' L F R2 B2 D L' B2 L2 D L F' R2 U D R2 L B2 F2 R B'
49. (10.97) F' B' R2 B L2 D L U' F' L2 R U B2 U' B F R' L2 B2 U2 F' R D2 B2 U
50. 15.56 F B2 D' U2 F' U' B' L' U R' D U' R2 F' U2 R' F D' F2 D F' R' L B' R2
51. 12.24 L D2 F2 D' L D L' U F' R' U2 R' B' U2 D' F2 B U' D R B' R' B R U
52. 13.07 D' U L2 B2 L' R' U L2 U F' R' L' F' D R' F U D2 L2 U R' F' B R' L'
53. 16.60 B L R' B U2 B2 F2 U' L U2 F R L' F' L2 U L F U' R F' U F' L2 D
54. 15.04 R D B2 D' B' R2 L U2 F2 R2 L' D' U' L B2 D' F' B' D' L2 D' R2 F' L D
55. 12.90 B D F2 L' D' F D2 F' B L2 F R2 L' U' L' B R F R' L' U' D' R' F' B
56. 15.50 D L2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' L F' R' F' U2 B' D R' U2 F L2 U2 F D2 B R' U L2
57. 16.70 D2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U' D L2 F' D2 B' F D B D L2 F' L F' U2 F2 R L U'
58. 16.29 L R' B U L2 F D2 R B2 R U' B2 R' L B2 R D2 U2 F L2 B2 L B2 R B2
59. 18.64 L' B' F' R2 U D2 F D' L R2 F' U' D2 R B U' R2 F U B' L2 R B2 U' R
60. 16.07 F D2 B' U' R D2 U' R U' R L2 F D F' R B2 D2 B' F2 R' D2 B F' R' D
61. 12.74 U' F2 D2 F L' R' B U F2 L2 B2 R D B2 U R2 F2 U B U' D' F2 U2 R2 F
62. 15.68 D R2 L2 D B' D' R' D R2 U' B L2 U2 D' R' F' B' D2 F R2 B F' U D' F
63. 14.60 F' L' F2 L B2 R' L2 F' R' D2 R' D2 B R B' R' F2 R2 F2 B' L' D2 F L2 U'
64. 18.32 D2 R D U' L2 R2 F' U' B' F D' B2 F2 D2 F2 L' B F U2 L B R2 D' F2 L
65. 15.13 D F2 B2 U2 F2 U' D' L' F' D2 L R2 U' R2 U R2 U B2 R' D R L F R' B
66. 15.79 F2 D' L B2 U2 L U L D U2 B2 L D2 U2 B L F L U L' F2 B' D' L' R2
67. 15.79 L R2 U F' R2 B L' U2 R' L2 B F2 L' U2 B D2 L' F2 D' U' F2 R' F' D2 L'
68. 15.95+ R2 U B2 D' L2 B L' D2 R2 L2 F R U B' L F2 B' U2 D' R' B R' U' B D'
69. 14.04 U' L D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' D' B2 L2 D R' B2 U2 R2 L2 B L' D L' F D2
70. 14.41 U2 B2 R2 L2 B L D' L2 F2 D R' U' F R D2 R B2 D U' F2 B2 R' D L B'
71. 13.35 F2 R2 B F' R' D2 L D2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F' R2 B2 D2 L' F2 U F2 D R' F' D
72. 15.27 L' R2 U B R2 L' D U B D R2 L U L F2 L2 F2 B2 R B' U R U2 F2 D'
73. 17.05 F' U2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R D F2 B2 U2 L' U' R L B' D' R F2 R' U' L2
74. 15.23 R2 F' U' D R F B2 R B U2 L' B2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D
75. 14.05 F2 L' U R F2 U2 F' R' D F L2 U' F2 L2 R B2 D2 F U2 D F' R L D U2
76. 15.89 L2 U L U L2 F' B' U2 D R2 D R' D B U2 F' U R' F R2 L2 B' R' B R'
77. 25.33 B F2 R U R B' F' U2 D2 R' L2 U R' U2 L' F2 D' R' U' D2 B L F2 D' F2
78. 12.14 B' U D B' F D' L2 R2 U L' D2 R2 F' L B D' U2 B' F U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2
79. 12.80 D' B2 R2 B' L2 D' R2 U B' U' D R2 L' D L2 B2 U' B' R' L2 U2 D2 L' F' D
80. 16.39 B2 R' B L' B' R' D2 B' L R2 D B2 D2 F' L' D2 L B R2 L' F L B' R' L'
81. 14.76 U2 B' R B L2 R2 D2 R2 D' F' U2 B' U2 F D U L' F B' U' F' R' B' L2 D
82. 14.62 B2 R2 L2 B' R F2 L F' D L F' B U L2 D' F2 R2 B D2 B R' D' F' B2 D2
83. 13.54 R2 B U' D F2 B2 D2 F2 D' L' D F' U L F' R L F' U R B' U2 F B2 U
84. 12.84 F' D2 L D' U2 R2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 D' B F' D2 U' L D2 R' B2
85. 12.98 B' U' L D2 U F L' U B' F2 R2 B2 F L' B' U' L2 F2 D2 R F2 R U2 D L'
86. 13.35 L' U D B' F U B2 R D' U' B D L R' B2 R' L' F2 L D B L2 D' B F
87. 18.43 B L' D2 U B U2 F' B' L2 B D2 B' U' F2 B L2 R2 U D' F' D' U' B' L2 U'
88. 19.81 F R' L' D U2 F' B' U' B' R U' R L' B2 R2 B U2 F B U' R' U F U2 L
89. 17.51 F2 B' D F D L2 D B' L B2 U D B2 L B' R D2 U F' D2 B2 R F' B' L
90. 15.19 R L D' L F B' R' L2 B2 F L2 U F2 U R F2 L' B D R L2 U F L2 F2
91. 14.66 B U B' L F' D' U2 F U D2 B D' L' B' F2 R F2 B' L U' L R2 F D' F2
92. 12.40 U2 D R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U L D' R B2 U D' L2 U L D' R U' B' R' L' B F2
93. 17.78 D U R2 B' U R2 D' L' B U2 F2 L' R2 F R D' U2 F2 D F R2 B2 L R F'
94. 14.25 D B2 D' R U' B F R2 L F R U D2 F D' B U2 D2 F L F B2 L' B2 R2
95. 17.34 B L2 R2 U R' D' U L2 R D' L U F D R' B2 U' D2 R B U2 D R2 U' R
96. 14.20 F2 U2 D2 F2 D B D' B' R B D U R' U B F' L2 F2 U F2 L2 R B' D2 L
97. 15.05 U2 B F' R F' L2 R2 B' U L D' R2 L2 D2 L' R F L' U' F2 U B' U2 R2 D2
98. 14.68 R2 B R U2 L2 D2 B2 L U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U L B F2 U' R F' B2 U' B' L U2
99. 15.84 D2 F R L U' F' L2 F' U' F' U2 R' D B2 R' F2 R2 B2 L2 B U' D L2 U2 F
100. 16.61 D' L2 F U L B' F2 R2 L F U2 B' F2 U2 R' D2 F D' U2 B2 D2 U2 L R F'


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 29, 2011)

OH Roux 26.40 avg5


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 29, 2011)

3.60, 2.42, 3.39, (3.76), 2.75, 2.97, 2.68, 2.74, 3.35, 2.92, (2.30), 3.08 = *2.99* 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.99
1. 3.60 R U F' R F R2 U' R' F' R' U' 
2. 2.42 U2 R2 F U' F R2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
3. 3.39 U2 R F U' R F2 U F' U' R' U' 
4. (3.76) U F' R2 F' R' F' U R2 U' R U' 
5. 2.75 R' U R2 U' F' R2 U R F R' U' 
6. 2.97 F2 U2 R U R' U R' F2 U' R' U' 
7. 2.68 U' F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U' R' U' 
8. 2.74 F R' F U' R U2 R F U2 R2 U' 
9. 3.35 U2 R' U R F' R' U R2 U2 R' U' 
10. 2.92 U' R' U F R F U' F2 U R' U' 
11. (2.30) R U' R' U' R F U2 F U2 R' U' 
12. 3.08 R F' U R F R' F' R U R' U'


----------



## JyH (Sep 30, 2011)

9.87

L' R2 B' U L2 D' U F' D' U' F' B2 U R2 U2 D' R' B' L B' D' F2 U2 B F 

x2 y
D' R' F L D (5)
U' R U' R' U' y L U' L' (8/13)
U R' U R2 U R' (6/19)
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' (7/26)
U' y R' U R U2 R' U R (8/34)
U R U R' U R U2 R' (8/42)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (15/57)

57/9.87 = 5.77 TPS

First full step sub 10.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 30, 2011)

times:
13.75, 13.59, 20.15, 15.47, 14.96, 17.71, 13.79, 15.67, 17.52, 15.39, 16.37, 15.09, 16.60, 13.21, 14.72, 14.47, 16.05, 15.52, 16.41, 13.51, 16.76, 17.98, 15.32, 14.50, 14.16, 16.40, 18.08, 15.83, 15.42, 17.26, 16.57, 14.83, 13.99, 20.32, 15.88, 16.72, 13.62, 15.82, 16.93, 15.58, 19.30, 17.69, 15.24, 17.00, 19.76, 16.40, 13.95, 12.44, 16.40, 14.10

avg: 15.86


----------



## aaronb (Sep 30, 2011)

3:17.26 5x5 solve. Smashes my old PB by about 30 seconds.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 30, 2011)

5x5 avg12

Average: 2:02.38
Standard Deviation: 5.00
Best Time: 1:54.78
Worst Time: 2:17.72
Individual Times:
1. (1:54.78) Bw Uw Lw2 B' D2 U' R2 B' L2 D' Dw2 U2 Fw' F' U' L Rw R Fw F2 Lw' Bw2 F U F Rw' R Bw' Uw2 Bw Fw Uw' Lw R' Dw Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R' D Dw' Uw Rw2 Uw' U' B2 Fw' Uw2 F2 L2 R' D F' R Dw R'
2. 2:12.44 Dw' Bw' R' D' Dw Bw Lw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 D B2 Lw' U2 B' Bw2 Fw2 L Lw2 Dw2 U2 L' Bw D2 Uw' B' Bw Fw2 F' L' Rw D U Fw U Rw2 D L2 Bw' L2 Fw2 D2 B Fw2 D2 Lw' Fw' Lw' Uw' B Bw2 F' R' B' F' Dw Uw2 Bw2 F Uw
3. (2:17.72) U' F2 Dw2 F' R' D Bw2 R2 B Bw' D2 B L' B2 Fw' D U' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' U' Lw' Bw F' Dw2 Fw2 F D2 Uw2 L' Lw Rw U B' R2 Bw2 D Dw U' B F2 Dw2 Uw L Bw2 Uw2 Lw' B R2 B L2 R2 D R2 B2 D B Fw
4. 2:05.58 Dw Rw' Uw' L' Uw' U' F Dw2 L U2 R2 D2 L' Lw2 Rw U F D Dw' Uw' L' Lw' Rw' Dw2 U L' Rw R2 Uw2 Bw' U' Bw Fw' F' Lw2 R' Uw Bw Fw F' Uw L Bw Fw' L2 Lw R D2 Uw Bw L Rw2 R D B2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw
5. 1:56.61 Dw2 L Bw2 Fw2 L2 R' D U B' D' Dw Uw2 U' R2 Dw U2 R F Uw' L' B' R Uw' Fw L' D2 R2 D' U B2 D U Bw Uw2 Fw U Lw Bw Fw Lw2 D2 Rw2 B' Lw B' L2 Rw' R2 D2 B' D Uw' B' Bw2 Fw F' L2 U2 R' Fw'
6. 2:09.43 Bw' Lw' Uw' Fw Dw2 U L D' F' Lw2 Bw' Fw D2 L' D U B2 Lw D' Dw Rw2 U R Bw Dw2 L F2 Rw2 Uw F Dw' R' U B Dw' B' Bw F R2 F2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw' B2 Fw2 D' Dw' U Bw F2 Rw Bw' D' Dw' B2 D Uw
7. 2:04.22 Uw2 Lw2 Rw R Bw2 Dw2 U2 Lw Bw' F' Uw' U' B2 F' D Bw F' Dw Rw2 R B' Bw' F Dw U2 Rw' U Bw D' L Lw' Rw2 R' F Lw2 Dw' Uw' U' Rw' Uw2 U' R Fw2 Lw2 U2 Bw' D' Bw' D B F' Lw Uw' U' L2 Rw2 B' Fw F' Lw'
8. 2:01.80 F2 L2 Fw2 F Dw' Bw' F Dw2 Uw2 Lw D Dw Uw' U' Fw D2 Dw Lw' U2 F U F2 Uw' L Rw' U R B2 Dw' Fw' D' F Uw2 Bw Uw' L D' Uw' Rw' B L' Lw2 Rw' Uw U' B' Fw L' Rw' R2 B2 Bw' D2 L2 U2 Bw2 R Dw' F R'
9. 1:57.38 L2 Uw' L2 Dw Lw' Dw B' Fw2 Uw U2 Bw' Uw Rw Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw L2 Dw' Uw B Fw F2 D B' F2 Lw2 Rw Fw R2 F' Dw2 L2 R2 Dw Fw F' Lw Rw R' Uw2 B2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw' Rw R2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F Rw' Fw2 F
10. 1:56.84 Dw L Lw2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Bw' Fw F U2 Lw Fw2 F2 Uw Rw R2 Dw2 Bw' D Uw2 Fw Lw Bw' F' U Rw' U Lw2 R B' L2 Rw Uw Bw' D Dw2 Uw' U' B D' L F' U2 B' Rw' R2 Dw U' Fw' F' Rw' R Dw' U2 R' Fw D' Uw' Rw2
11. 2:03.77 Rw2 F' D B' F2 R' Dw' U2 Lw R' Fw2 Lw B Bw' Fw F Dw B' D2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R Bw Fw F2 L B D' U Lw Fw' L' Lw' Rw' R2 U' L Lw2 Rw D2 Dw2 Uw2 B Fw Lw Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw2 F D2 U' Bw Dw Fw F D' L2
12. 1:55.75 F Rw' B R B2 Fw2 D Uw Lw2 B R2 Dw2 F2 L2 D2 Rw2 B2 D2 Lw' Dw' L2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 D2 F Uw L' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 L2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Bw F' Lw' Bw2 Dw' Uw' U' Bw Dw' Uw R2 U' F2 Dw Bw' L Lw' Rw Uw Rw Uw2 U'


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 30, 2011)

11.98 avg5 (non lucky) on video... uploading now. Two 10.xx singles... So I'm happy. I can feel the sub-12 coming 
The average could have been better if I had not mis-recognised EO on the last solve :/
Dunno if I wanna post it here on speedsolving but it'll be on my youtube momentarily.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 11.98 avg5 (non lucky) on video... uploading now. Two 10.xx singles... So I'm happy. I can feel the sub-12 coming
> The average could have been better if I had not mis-recognised EO on the last solve :/
> Dunno if I wanna post it here on speedsolving but it'll be on my youtube momentarily.


 
Wait what happened to Petrus and Waterman?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 30, 2011)

Roux is too cool to fully switch ya know.
I'm using Petrus as like a side dish with Roux as my main meal.

edit: That sounded weird... But it's okay because Petrus and Roux are both food and drinks


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.64
1. 13.77 D R' D2 L2 D' L' F' B L' D2 B2 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 L' B2 U2 F' L D' R' F' 
2. 15.39 R' F' D B D2 U2 B L2 R' B2 L2 U2 R D' L' R U2 L' F D' F B2 D L' B' 
3. (16.30) U2 D2 F2 U2 L' B D' B U D2 F' L F B L' B' U D2 R F2 U' L' B2 U2 D2 
4. (12.22) R D2 R' L F' B' R' U B U D2 R D' B L2 R' D R2 D U2 R2 B2 D' L' F' 
5. 14.76 L' U' D2 F R L' D2 L2 U' L B2 R' B2 D B R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R B U' D' R2 

awwww yeaa :3

edit: Average of 12: 15.80


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2011)

5x5
1:28.28, 1:28.47, 1:29.00, 1:29.40, 1:29.80, 1:24.93, 1:25.73, 1:35.17, (1:36.97), (1:22.44), 1:32.98, 1:31.21 = 1:29.50 avg12


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2011)

PB AO100 (and 50 I presume, for some reason I chose a qqtimer version (while at work) that doesn't support ao50 <_<)...if anyone wants to tell me the best ao50, tell me. Thanks.

Times:


Spoiler



15.46, 13.30, 13.22, 14.06, 15.80, 13.70, 15.57, 12.20, 16.37, 12.81, 17.36, 15.49, 14.29, 12.44, 11.42, 14.28, 13.93, 12.13, 16.54, 15.79, 13.34, 15.73, 13.92, 14.65, 12.13, 16.86, 14.51, 13.59, 13.64, 15.35, 14.23, 14.11, 16.83, 13.51, 13.37, 14.29, 15.41, 15.37, 13.23, 13.45, 12.69, 14.40, 12.33, 13.45, 16.09, 15.88, 13.65, 14.29, 12.20, 18.81, 14.21, 13.15, 13.51, 14.18, 14.60, 14.90, 15.63, 13.61, 15.35, 14.93, 12.25, 16.15, 12.69, 10.55, 17.33, 14.14, 13.12, 13.26, 14.84, 15.87, 15.51, 12.13, 16.44, 14.57, 14.67, 14.12, 16.90, 15.38, 11.74, 16.07, 11.02, 14.48, 14.06, 13.08, 12.42[pro xcross], 16.86, 14.01, 11.85, 12.59, 13.34, 11.94, 15.52, 13.01, 15.34, 29.45+[f2l done at 20], 13.61, 13.45, 17.22, 13.64, 14.57



This felt like a good average. If not for the 29, this would have been even better.

All my PBs are written in a file at home, so I'm unsure if I broke 5/12 (doubt it). But I do remember the AO100 written in the file is slower than this.

Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.55
worst time: 29.45

current avg5: 13.94 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 12.62 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 14.23 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 13.33 (σ = 1.13)

current avg100: 14.29 (σ = 1.54)
best avg100: 14.29 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: 14.29 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 14.41


----------



## Hershey (Sep 30, 2011)

42.26 PLL time attack.

Also,
Average of 12: 15.46
1. 13.73 U2 D2 B U2 D' F2 B2 R' U' B' R U' L D B' R2 U F' R B2 L B L2 R' B' 
2. 16.66 B2 D2 R' L' B L D2 F2 R D' F2 D R' U2 R' F R F2 D' F' U R2 F2 R' D2 
3. 15.14 R2 L2 D' B2 R L B' F L' U' F2 B' D R' D U2 L F B' U2 L' F2 U F' L' 
4. 15.13 L R2 B' R D2 L2 B L2 R F' U F' L2 F' U' R' B2 R' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 
5. 16.73 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' F U2 R U2 D' R2 D' R' U2 D L' U B F L2 R' D' U' B' 
6. 14.75 F L2 R B U L' U L D L B2 U F L F2 R2 L B' L2 U F' R D2 R2 D 
7. 15.78 R2 U F D2 L R2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L R D R U2 L' B' L U2 R2 U B F2 U 
8. (13.37) U L F2 D2 L2 U' D R' U' D B' L B2 L' R D' R' L2 D' L2 R U2 D' B U 
9. 15.11 U' F L' D U' R' F2 L' B F R2 D' U2 R' D B' D B' L2 F D' R2 L' D2 L 
10. 15.65 U2 L U B' U B U2 R' B D F2 L2 D2 B F2 L' D2 B' L F U' L U' D' B 
11. (17.11) D' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R L2 U2 F' L R' D2 B U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' 
12. 15.91 L2 R2 U' L' B R D2 R2 D R2 L2 D' F' R2 B' D R' U L U2 L B L' U' F


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 30, 2011)

Did solves in ICT class because there was nothing better to do (done all my work):

Got a 9.76 and 7.6x right after each other, and a 11.xy ao12. :3
Kind of lol.

I used qqtimer, but I lost the scrambles.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 1, 2011)

51 correct, 0 wrong, at 75 BPM (with 100% accuracy)

http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html

Yay. First over 49/49.

Edit : Just tied it. 
Edit2: 54 correct, 1 wrong, at 79.5 BPM (with 98% accuracy)
Edit3: 60 correct, 3 wrong, at 88.5 BPM (with 95% accuracy) DAYUM


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 1, 2011)

http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html
One-handed:
72 correct, 0 wrong, at 106.5 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 1, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html
> One-handed:
> 72 correct, 0 wrong, at 106.5 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


 
Lol, people do this two handed?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 1, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Lol, people do this two handed?


 
Lol, well the default setup seems to be askl, which would be kinda hard to do with one hand


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2011)

Almost all (like 99.9%) of the really good players use two hands  Of course, the hard songs are really dense, so you basically need to use 4 fingers to properly hit them...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 1, 2011)

best avg 10/12 = 9.90
9.88	R U2 F2 U2 L D' L' B2 U' B U L2 B U2 F2 B R2 U' L D2 R2 F' R2 U' R2
11.34	U2 R B2 F R' B L2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 D R' D2 F' U B D' U' F B U2 F2 L'
9.62	D' B' F' L2 F2 R2 B' R' L2 U R' U2 L2 U2 B2 D' U B' D L' B2 L2 U' F D'
9.00	B D' B F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' U' L2 D2 F2 B R' F2 R2
10.03	D' L2 U D L B D' R' D R' B' D2 L2 R2 F' B R' F' U B R D U2 F L'
8.37	R2 L F R2 D2 B F R F2 R' D' U' R U D L' R' D2 L' U' R' D' R2 U F'
9.95	D' F U' L' D2 L R' D R2 L B2 F U2 L' B2 L F' B D' F2 B D L' F2 L2
10.95	L2 D F D' B2 D' R' F' B R' D F B U' B2 L2 F2 D B2 D U2 B' U B2 R2
9.65	L2 R2 B' F' U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U R' L F2 L D R2 U2 D' R2 F D2
9.44	U' B2 U2 L2 F' D U R' B2 U2 F U2 D F' L2 D' F L U R2 F U F B2 L2
10.35	B2 D2 L2 U B' F D2 L' F2 B' D' R' B' R2 F2 D' U F2 R' B2 D' F' B' L D2
10.15	L' D2 L U2 D B L' D R' U D B U F2 B2 R L' U R' D' R' F2 B2 R2 B2

Average I got on TTW. Not too special, but the first I've had on the site.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2011)

42.129 minxsim single - sub-WR 

Also, 49.311 51.362 (54.096) (48.019) 49.901 => 50.191


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 1, 2011)

11.26 PB single, on TTW!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2011)

(47.439) 48.212 (59.776) 50.676 48.887 => 49.258
53.159 52.025 54.342 51.315 48.879 54.917 53.421 (47.439) 48.212 (59.776) 50.676 48.887 => 51.583

Sub-50! (Avg5 )


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure how I forgot to post these...
1.97 AO12, and a 1.88 AO12. 2x2 of course :3 1.88 was .03 off from being a PB


----------



## JyH (Oct 1, 2011)

PB by .01. It's been a while since I beat this.

Average of 12: 13.85



Spoiler



1. 12.66 U F2 D2 L' B' R U F R2 B' F U' F D' B2 L B2 L' U2 R' F2 U B' U' R
2. 15.86 R' B U' F' R2 B2 R L U2 R' F R B F R' F U F' L F2 U F2 D U2 L
3. 12.81 D' U2 R' D2 B2 D F' L' R2 D2 L' U2 L2 B' D B2 R' D' R2 B' R U2 L2 F' R
4. (11.43) R L2 F2 U' F' D' L' R' U D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D B U2 D' B L' F' D R2 U2 L2
5. 14.65 D L' F L2 R2 B L D2 U2 L F D2 B F2 D2 R' U' R' U D R D2 U L F'
6. (18.73) L' B2 U' D' R2 D2 L2 D' F' B2 L' F' U' D B' F L' U2 R' B U' B2 U2 D' R'
7. 14.96 U2 R2 D F' B L2 D' R' F' L D' U' F' B' U2 F B' U' R2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 R
8. 13.69 U2 L' F2 D' F' B2 D2 F' U L' U2 D2 B U F2 L2 B' D R U2 L D B D2 B
9. 12.94 F2 U' L' F B' U2 D' L2 F' U2 B2 U' B2 F' D' F B' R U2 R' L2 U B D' B
10. 16.11 L' B' F' D R2 D2 R B' L2 B D' L2 D U' L' D2 L' D' U2 B' F' R' L D' F'
11. 12.88 B' R B2 U2 L' R2 B2 D' B L2 F2 U' B' U L2 B D' B F' R' D2 F' R F2 U
12. 12.00 D F' L2 U2 L' U2 D' F D' B R2 L' B F L2 D' L F' R' F L2 F U B2 D'



First five solves are 13.37 average of 5, hehe.
8-12 is 13.17 average of 5.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2011)

4:59.727 gigaminx sim single


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 4:59.727 gigaminx sim single



WHAT!! :O


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd like to see what this would look like in real life, but we might have to wait for a long time


----------



## mycube (Oct 1, 2011)

made a very big improvement at 7x7:
8:30.02 7:50.50 7:58.68 (7:37.41) (8:36.59) = 8:06.46
and single PB 7:35.xy but realy failed at the 3x3 part. :/ (finished reduction at about 6:00 and made a mistake on my n-perm )


----------



## emolover (Oct 1, 2011)

1:27.88 2-4 relay!

3:37.96 2-5 relay!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2011)

2 sub 2's (1:48 and 1:51 I think) on QMinx in a row.

Edit: Gigaminx sim 13:21.459


----------



## Hershey (Oct 1, 2011)

I have now decided to improve my lookahead.
Average of 5: 14.47
1. (12.03) L U2 D2 B' U' F U L2 U2 B D B L D F' B L D2 R2 L' B2 L2 F' R' U 
2. 13.60 L2 D2 B R U' F L F' L2 B2 U' F B L2 R' F B2 D' L2 B R2 D B' D2 R 
3. (16.57) F' L2 U F2 B' D L' R D U' F B2 D2 U2 B F2 R' D2 U' B F' U2 R2 F U2 
4. 14.87 D2 F2 D' R L' F2 D R D' B D U' F D' U' F' L U' L2 D R' B2 D F U2 
5. 14.93 B' L' U R F2 L2 B D2 R2 B' F R2 U2 D2 F' D L' R U2 B L D' B U D'


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I have now decided to improve my lookahead.
> Average of 5: 14.47
> 1. (12.03) L U2 D2 B' U' F U L2 U2 B D B L D F' B L D2 R2 L' B2 L2 F' R' U
> 2. 13.60 L2 D2 B R U' F L F' L2 B2 U' F B L2 R' F B2 D' L2 B R2 D B' D2 R
> ...


 
Off Topic but:

I just looked at your WCA profile. I thought you averaged 23ish at OH?


----------



## Hershey (Oct 1, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Off Topic but:
> 
> I just looked at your WCA profile. I thought you averaged 23ish at OH?


 
I wasn't doing OH? I am not fast enough to sub 14.50 OH.


On topic:

Scary/sexy cubing epiphany.
average of 12: 14.89, with 13.20 average of 5
1. 15.32 D2 B F' D2 F2 R2 U R D' R2 B2 U' F' D2 F R2 U' D B R' U2 L U2 L' R 
2. 14.43 L2 R D B' D' U' B' R B2 D' F2 R2 U D2 F' U' B2 L F' L R' B' U' B2 D2 
3. 14.23 L2 D2 U' B F D2 R' B' L' U2 F D U' L U' R' D2 F2 D L2 F B' L' R B' 
4. 14.37 F' B' U' R2 U R2 D2 B2 F U' L D' B2 L2 F U F U' B' U' L' D' R U' R' 
5. 15.04 D2 F D2 R F L2 R F' D L2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' D' F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U D2 B' 
*6. 13.57 L2 U B2 R U' D B2 D2 L2 F2 B D' L R F' L B2 U2 D2 R' B' R2 U2 R' D 
7. (11.88) R' F' B2 L2 F U2 L2 D R2 L' D2 R D U F2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 R B' D2 F D 
8. (21.11) D F' L' F D2 U L' U' F B L F2 B D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B2 D' F D2 F2 R2 L' 
9. 12.50 D2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' D' L' U' L2 R' F' D' F R2 B' L' D' F D' R2 U2 B' L U 
10. 13.53 L2 D L D F' L' D R' F B2 R F' U' L2 D' L B' L2 F' L U L' F2 B' U *
11. 19.53 B' R U R2 D' R' D2 L2 R F2 R' B2 F R B' L U2 L' F2 D2 L' D' U R2 L2 
12. 16.40 D' L' B D R' L U B' U2 B D U' B' F U L' R D2 F2 R2 L2 B' L' D' R2

Hope I can keep doing this consistantly.


----------



## Riley (Oct 2, 2011)

First sub 1:30 4x4 solve! I thought I was doing really bad, and wasn't looking at the timer the whole time. Then I saw 1:24, and just had a t perm and, bam! 1:29.31. (lol I fumbled a lot during that t perm. Now to get that every time...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 2, 2011)

Broke all my PBs except for sniggle. First sub13 average ever. Got slow near the end... =(

number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.13
worst time: 22.13

current avg5: 15.85 (σ = 2.63)
best avg5: 12.68 (σ = 1.45)

current avg12: 15.75 (σ = 2.17)
best avg12: 13.74 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 14.95 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 15.11



Spoiler






Spoiler



Average of 5: 12.68
1. (11.13) D2 U R D B2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 B D' U' B' L D' U2 F B
2. (15.96) U D2 L2 U L2 F B2 L2 F' B' U2 D2 B2 D' U B2 R D B2 R2 U2 L2 B D' B'
3. 11.59 D2 B' U' D L2 D' L2 F B2 R U R B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 U R2
4. 12.13 R L D2 U2 F L' U' L2 B2 D' B F' R' U' D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B D R' D R'
5. 14.33 D R' F' U2 R' U L B' L2 R F U2 F' U R' U B F2 D' R2 F2 D F B2 D





Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.74
1. 11.85 R' B2 L B' R' F2 B' D2 R L2 D2 B D F U R2 U2 B R U' B' F2 L R2 B2
2. (16.44) R' U D2 B D2 L' U' L' F' L B' F U D2 B U' R' F' D R' U' F2 D B L2
3. 15.09 D2 B' F2 U' F' R2 F2 B L' B' R' B R2 F' L' U' F' D2 B' D2 B' F2 D2 U' F'
4. 13.65 D L D U F' L2 F2 B' L2 F2 R' B2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L' U' F' L' R' B' R L'
5. 13.14 D B2 U' F' D2 L R2 U' F' B U' R U2 B R2 U' F' B' U2 R' L2 F2 D' F B
6. 14.87 R L' F L2 D U2 L2 B U L B2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 D R L2 F' B' D' B2 F L2
7. 14.82 F' L U2 R' B2 D' F' D U L B' L F' B2 U B D R' B' U2 D F R' B L2
8. (11.13) D2 U R D B2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 B D' U' B' L D' U2 F B
9. 15.96 U D2 L2 U L2 F B2 L2 F' B' U2 D2 B2 D' U B2 R D B2 R2 U2 L2 B D' B'
10. 11.59 D2 B' U' D L2 D' L2 F B2 R U R B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 U R2
11. 12.13 R L D2 U2 F L' U' L2 B2 D' B F' R' U' D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B D R' D R'
12. 14.33 D R' F' U2 R' U L B' L2 R F U2 F' U R' U B F2 D' R2 F2 D F B2 D





Spoiler



Session average: 14.95
1. 15.36 F B L' U2 R' D' F' B2 D2 F' B2 U D2 L' B' R U' R' F B U2 B' R' D2 B'
2. 18.76 U' R2 F U' R F U2 L B' L R2 B2 L B U' B2 D2 F D2 U B R F R' L'
3. 16.59 L2 U2 F2 L' U R B2 F' U2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D' B' R L' B2 F U2
4. (20.48) B U' F2 D' R2 L' D' L B D U' F' B2 D2 B R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R' U' L2 B
5. 14.59 D2 F' D2 R' D' R' D F U2 B U2 L U D F B U' F U L' D R2 U B L'
6. 12.76 B2 R' U' F B' U2 F2 U' D' B F2 R2 L D2 F' R' D2 F L D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2
7. 13.14 F' L F2 R L2 F D2 R L2 B2 L' U' L2 U' B F' U' L U D' F2 R2 U F' B'
8. 16.85 U2 B D2 B D B2 U2 B D' F L' R2 U' D B U B D2 B2 R' F2 D' B' L2 F
9. 15.65 F2 U2 D' B' L U2 L' B F U B' F' L D2 B' L' R2 F U' L2 R' F2 U2 R U'
10. 11.86 L2 U' F R2 L U B' D2 R2 D' B L R U2 D L F R' L U2 L D2 B D F
11. (11.15) F' B' U' R' L2 F B2 U' F2 B' D F' R2 U' B2 D' U' R' D' F L2 F U2 F' R
12. 15.95 D U' R L2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 D L' D' L2 F U R' B R2 D' R B2 R U L' B2
13. 11.85 R' B2 L B' R' F2 B' D2 R L2 D2 B D F U R2 U2 B R U' B' F2 L R2 B2
14. 16.44 R' U D2 B D2 L' U' L' F' L B' F U D2 B U' R' F' D R' U' F2 D B L2
15. 15.09 D2 B' F2 U' F' R2 F2 B L' B' R' B R2 F' L' U' F' D2 B' D2 B' F2 D2 U' F'
16. 13.65 D L D U F' L2 F2 B' L2 F2 R' B2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L' U' F' L' R' B' R L'
17. 13.14 D B2 U' F' D2 L R2 U' F' B U' R U2 B R2 U' F' B' U2 R' L2 F2 D' F B
18. 14.87 R L' F L2 D U2 L2 B U L B2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 D R L2 F' B' D' B2 F L2
19. 14.82 F' L U2 R' B2 D' F' D U L B' L F' B2 U B D R' B' U2 D F R' B L2
20. (11.13) D2 U R D B2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 B D' U' B' L D' U2 F B
21. 15.96 U D2 L2 U L2 F B2 L2 F' B' U2 D2 B2 D' U B2 R D B2 R2 U2 L2 B D' B'
22. (11.59) D2 B' U' D L2 D' L2 F B2 R U R B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 U R2
23. 12.13 R L D2 U2 F L' U' L2 B2 D' B F' R' U' D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B D R' D R'
24. 14.33 D R' F' U2 R' U L B' L2 R F U2 F' U R' U B F2 D' R2 F2 D F B2 D
25. 16.14 D' B2 U' D L' B R2 U' B' L' R' F' L' U F' U R2 U D R F U L R F2
26. 12.98 U2 R' U2 B' U F B' R' L' F B' U D2 R D F2 U' L2 R' F U2 R2 D' U' L
27. 15.69 F2 L D' U B U B' F L' F2 U' B' F2 D2 F' D L B2 U2 F U2 R2 L D L'
28. (22.13) F' R F' U F2 L2 F' U' F2 U2 D' F' L2 D2 F2 U' F D2 U' F' B2 U' F B' L'
29. 13.20 L' D2 B' L2 F B L' R D2 R' B2 R2 F U' L2 U2 L' R' D' U B' U2 D2 R' B'
30. 14.30 U B' U' B L2 F L2 D' U F L' B D2 L2 B' R L2 U B' F D2 R D' R2 L
31. 15.96 R' U' D' R U' F B' R L2 F B2 R U2 B' L2 D' L' F' R2 L2 F2 R' F R' U2
32. 13.77 D' R2 B2 D2 F R U' L' U' R' L' B' R' F' B R' D F' U' R D' B' R2 F2 D
33. 12.37 F' D' L' U2 B R' L2 F' L D2 R' F2 D R' F U R' F' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2
34. 17.48 D B U2 L' B' U B D R' L F2 R U F L R' F2 B D' R' F' U D' F2 L'
35. 15.21 R U2 R2 D2 U' R B2 R' B U D2 F' U2 B' L' R' D' B' U2 D' R' L' D L F2
36. 14.47 F U' L F2 R D2 U B' D' L D2 R' F R' D B' U' F2 B' R2 L2 D2 F' L' F
37. 15.68 B2 F L' R D U' L2 U' R B D2 R' F D L B' L2 B R B' L R' U' F' R'
38. 16.36 B' F2 L F2 R F2 L U' D' F' R U2 R L' U' F' B L' U2 R' U D L B' U'
39. 13.75 D R' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U R F' R2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 R2 B D2 U L2 B2 U' L2 R
40. 13.31 L R' B R2 F B L' D' R2 F2 U2 F U2 R D' R' B2 U2 L' D2 F U2 F D' L
41. 14.06 R U' D F' U' R2 F2 D R U' B' U2 F2 R L' U' L' U2 F' L U F' U2 B R2
42. 17.57 U' D' B L' B' L' D' B' R' F2 U' B2 U' R B2 U' D B U2 B2 F L' D B' R'
43. 15.24 D L2 F' B' D2 B2 U' B' F' D U2 R' F' D' L U2 F' U F D F2 R F2 B' U2
44. 16.90 U L2 D F2 R2 D' F' B L' B R2 U' L' U2 D' B' F' L U' F B2 U2 B' R' B2
45. (21.06) L2 D B D B' R L U2 R U' R F' L F' U2 L B2 L2 U B2 F U' D2 R2 B2
46. 14.67 R D U B' F2 D' B D L' F R' D2 R B D' R' F' R' B' L' B' D' L D2 U'
47. 19.06 L U2 B R U2 D' B' F R' L2 U' L' F R L2 F' D' F D L B L2 U2 L' R2
48. 13.16 B' U L2 R' U B' L2 B D2 R' F2 U2 R' D F D F' B R B U' F' R2 D2 B
49. 14.02 U' F2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 B R' L' D B F2 L R2 F2 R' L U2 L D2 F2 R2 F B
50. 18.87 D2 U B' U2 D B R' U2 R B' F2 R F' R2 L2 F' L D F' L2 B2 L' F2 U' L2


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I wasn't doing OH? I am not fast enough to sub 14.50 OH.


 
he meant he thought you normally get 23, but our official average is 20


----------



## Julian (Oct 2, 2011)

Note: not actually a solve


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 2, 2011)

Julian said:


> Note: not actually a solve


 
How long did it take you to get that?



vcuber13 said:


> he meant he thought you normally get 23, but our official average is 20


exactly


----------



## Hershey (Oct 2, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> exactly


 
I average sub 22- sub 21. 
The 20.40, well I don't really know how I did it exactly...


----------



## Julian (Oct 2, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> How long did it take you to get that?


I wasn't trying for it. I was doing a prepared solve, screwed up, and got this.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 2, 2011)

*average of 50*

times:
13.52, 14.63, 14.54, 20.72, 14.40, 17.55, (14.25, 14.31, 17.31, 18.25, 13.07, 14.04, 17.23, (18.51, 14.39, 12.00, 11.73, 13.97)), 18.67, 18.21, 13.56, 16.73, 20.83, 16.23, 14.16, 15.30, 14.63, 20.72, 20.08, 15.88, 15.54, 16.58, 17.71, 15.76, 16.63, 15.43, 14.60, 14.58, 14.39, 18.00, 16.47, 17.74, 14.90, 15.29, 13.41, 14.76, 14.73, 16.80, 20.14, 15.56

best avg5: 13.45 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 14.88 (σ = 1.92)
avg50: 15.96 (σ = 2.06)


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2011)

Julian said:


> pic of 9.99 on stackmat.
> 
> Note: not actually a solve


 
I've done that in an actual solve.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 2, 2011)

Improvement is fun! (whee)

50.17 45.682 45.643 (52.841) (43.451) => 47.165
50.585 45.994 50.123 51.587 57.951 (1:04.921) 52.286 50.17 45.682 45.643 52.841 (43.451) => 50.286


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 2, 2011)

35.57, (31.86), (43.02), 40.14, 38.60, 34.61, 39.44, 34.65, 41.25, 32.98, 36.45, 37.36 = 37.11
32 is OP and the last two solves are DP. :fp


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2011)

3x3 PBs

Average of 5: 28.48
27.71, (24.09), 29.19, (30.52), 28.55

Average of 12: 30.40
29.44, 30.06, 36.56, 27.71, (24.09), 29.19, 30.52, 28.55, (38.25), 34.63, 29.78, 27.53
Couting 36 and 34 

Edit: Rolled to 30.39 
Edit 2: Rolled the 36 out bringing the average down to 29.76 
Edit 3: 28.17 average of 5 and 29.06 average of 12 :O
Edit 4: 27.77 and 28.90


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 2, 2011)

I've known for a while now that lookahead in F2L is the top thing I need to work on. But I realized tonight that the second-top if not on par with that is my needing to "just recognize colors that are in front of me" and not turn them into the words "blue-green" or "red-yellow". I tried it and my mind felt more relaxed and I felt like it was a big step in my improvement - I'm not gonna see improvement right away, but I definitely think this was a huge step in my understanding of the cube (and myself ) Anyway, I consider this an accomplishment, hence I posted it in this thread...


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, I sometimes mutter 'blue-red' repeatedly for example because it helps me look for it...


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 2, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yeah, I sometimes mutter 'blue-red' repeatedly for example because it helps me look for it...


yeah exactly what I do! you're way faster than me already do you dont need to worry, but I definitely need to not do that... as I say my mind felt more relaxed and I think this is something I totally need to work on to help me improve ...

although I will try to repeat to myself "red-red..." to remind myself of whats on D (since I'm color neutral)

cubing is so exciting and fun and neat


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2011)

Why not just look on U to figure out our cross colour?


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 2, 2011)

7x7 single: 5:08.30 

YEA!


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 2, 2011)

Broke the PB I thought I would never break 

Average of 5: 11.04
1. 11.18 L' F' L' U' D F R' F' D F' B R' L' U2 D2 R' L F D R2 L F' R2 F R 
2. (13.86) D' L2 U D B2 U2 R D2 L2 F' U L B' U' B F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U B U2 D' F 
3. (10.61) U2 F2 U' L' B U L D' F2 B R' U F2 B' L' U' R B2 U B' U' D R2 B2 D 
4. 11.13 B2 L U D2 R' L' B' R2 D R D U L B' L D2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F R L2 U2 
5. 10.79 R' F2 B' U' D2 F2 L' R' D2 B' R2 L F' B' U2 F2 L' D' B2 R2 U F' L' U2 D 

Last PB was 11.07, set months ago

And 12.00 avg 12....11.995...if it was 0.001 faster then it would be 11.99, which is PB :fp


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> 35.57, (31.86), (43.02), 40.14, 38.60, 34.61, 39.44, 34.65, 41.25, 32.98, 36.45, 37.36 = 37.11
> 32 is OP and the last two solves are DP. :fp



Wow! Why can you not go to the world championship? 

My excuse is: University + kinda expensive >_<


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 2, 2011)

21.14 3x3 solve no skips  smashed my pb of 27


----------



## HaraldS (Oct 2, 2011)

Took two years and 10 months...
My first sub 10 average of 12 

(8.81), 9.44, 10.18, 9.48, 11.06, 8.93, 10.42, (14.05), 10.11, 10.28, 10.68, 9.28= 9.98


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2011)

Megaminx sim 1:53.78 average of 5, 1:44.36 single.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 2, 2011)

HaraldS said:


> Took two years and 10 months...
> My first sub 10 average of 12
> 
> (8.81), 9.44, 10.18, 9.48, 11.06, 8.93, 10.42, (14.05), 10.11, 10.28, 10.68, 9.28= 9.98


 
Congrats!


----------



## Riley (Oct 2, 2011)

New 3x3 PB! 11.26, pll skip! First 11 solve!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Wow! Why can you not go to the world championship?
> 
> My excuse is: University + kinda expensive >_<


 
My guess is that he's not going to WC for the same reason that he(and other fast chinese cubers) didn't go to AC- getting a visa from China to Thailand is difficult.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 2, 2011)

PB Ao5: 19.25! Plus two more weeks until Dayton


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 2, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Why not just look on U to figure out our cross colour?



well I do that too - but that takes time too so I'm trying not to do that. But yeah I realized that at one point and that helps... I think it's just "instinct" or something for me to sometimes go "red-red" instead of look at the U color, so I guess it's a bad habit I'm trying to get out of <shrug> I have sooooooooooooo many htings to work on!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2011)

qcube single 9.14.


----------



## JyH (Oct 2, 2011)

YES!!!

Average of 100: 14.56



Spoiler



1. 12.94 F B2 U2 L F' R' F L' F2 D L2 B R2 L' U2 B F' D L' B' F2 D L2 R D2
2. 13.86 U2 B2 D' B2 U F D B' R2 F D2 B U2 L' F' U L F R2 U2 D' L2 B L F'
3. 14.62 R' D' L' F U L2 U F B2 U' B' L D2 F' L' U B2 U L2 U F2 U D R' B
4. 14.91 F D U' B' L2 D' R' B' L F2 U' L F2 B' D B2 L F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' R2 B
5. 12.88 U R' L2 D L R' F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U' L' F D' R' B2 R2 D U' B F R' L2
6. 13.64 F2 L' F' L2 R2 B2 L F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 D U B2 R' F D U2 R F2 R U F2
7. 16.60 D' L2 B' R2 L' B U L' D' F D' F2 B R' D' R2 B2 U R D' L2 D2 R D R'
8. 15.72 U D' L' D2 F U F2 D' B D2 L2 D2 U2 B L' B' L' R F2 D' R2 F2 R' L' F
9. 11.75 U' D L R' F2 L D F U R' B2 F L2 R2 F2 R' L U D2 F L B F' R' F2
10. 11.86 F2 D2 R' L2 B' R F2 L F2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U D B F2 R' F' R2 L D F' D'
11. 18.22 L2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 F R2 F2 L' D' B' D2 L' B2 R' L2 U' D2 B L2 R2 B' L B'
12. 13.27 R2 U L R2 D L' D U2 L D2 B U B' F2 L' B R2 D' B2 D' B' R' L2 D2 F
13. 16.07 U' B2 R2 B U2 R' D' L D R' F U' L' F' R U' D2 R' F U D' B' R L' D2
14. 14.81 L2 U' F D B' L' F' L2 B' D' B2 D B R U' B2 F' D' U L D R' L F B2
15. 15.91 L' U' R' F2 R F B2 R' B2 D2 L F2 U L B D F L F' D2 F B' L D B'
16. 13.67 B2 U B' U' F' R2 F2 D' R2 B F D2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 F R2 F2 R D2 L U' B2
17. 13.46 U B' D2 B U' L' F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R' U D2 F2 R2 F' R' D2 U' B2 R L B' F
18. 16.20 U' B' F' D' L D F' D2 L U L' B2 D' U2 L U B U R L' U' L2 D R2 B
19. 17.66 F2 L' F R' D2 F' R' D' F2 B2 R L F' L' D L B L' R2 U' F' U' B R U'
20. 14.80 F' R' L2 B U' L' B D L U' L2 B R' L' B2 F D2 R2 L' U L2 F2 D2 U B2
21. 15.32 F R2 U' F' D' F D U F U' L R2 B F L2 B' L2 U' F L' R U F L2 U'
22. 14.47 L2 U' F' L2 R D R2 B' R B L D2 B R' D2 U' F' U2 L D' U' F D' L' R
23. 14.54 F R' L B' R B' L' D2 F' L2 F' R' F2 U D' B L2 F' L B2 F D2 R' U2 L
24. 13.33 D' B2 R2 B2 L B2 D B2 U F U' D' F D2 R' D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U L' R2 U
25. 13.83 F2 L2 U' B' D R2 D R L' F L2 U D R2 U' D F U F2 D' L2 U2 L F L2
26. 12.20 R2 L' D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R' B' U F U' R B' U F B2 R' B' F' U L2 F' R2
27. 13.14 B L2 R2 B D U2 F' R2 U2 L' U' F' D F2 U D B2 L F' B D2 F D B D
28. 16.29 B L R D' R2 L B U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 L' D B2 R2 B' R D2 L F2 R F R2
29. 14.07 L' B2 U2 L2 B F' L B' D' U B' D' R2 F' D F L' F' D B2 L2 B' F U2 F'
30. 15.10 L2 R' B2 D' F2 U L2 F' D B' R L' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L D U' B' U L2 U'
31. 14.06 L' B' L R2 U' R' U D R' U2 D2 R2 L2 U R2 F D' B' U D F' B U L' D'
32. 15.11 F' B' U2 B2 D2 L' F L2 U B' F' U2 L D2 L U' B R L' B' F U D2 F' B
33. 15.90 U2 D B F' D' L' U2 R U R D2 U2 F D U' B2 U F2 D B2 D2 F2 B R B'
34. 13.45 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L D2 B' U R B D R' U2 B' U' L2 U2 F' L2 B2 F U L B'
35. 14.30 R2 D' F' D' F' D2 R B2 U' D F' R F L' R2 D' F' R' F2 R D2 B D2 B2 R
36. (20.03) F L' R' B D2 U L R2 B2 L U B F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D U B2 D B U
37. 13.08 F D L F' D' U2 L' F U F U' R F' L' U' F2 U' D2 R2 B' R U D L2 D
38. 14.02 B2 D' R F' R' U' L2 R2 D' L U2 F U2 D F' U2 B D L2 D2 L' D F R B
39. 16.06 R B' U' F L' R D U' R L F2 L' B R' D2 B2 F2 R' B R' U D' R2 B2 L2
40. 16.33 F2 B2 R' D2 F' D' U2 L' U2 L B U2 L B2 R2 U2 L U' D2 F L' F R' D2 F
41. 15.40 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' U' B L2 B R' D R' F L2 F2 B2 L' U2 D B
42. 15.21 D2 B U' R D2 F R2 B2 D2 L F2 L B' R' D' U' R L U' D2 R2 B2 U' L B2
43. 12.57 U2 F' R L2 D2 L U R' B' F2 L F2 L2 R' D2 B R2 D2 R' F R U' D' R' F
44. 13.23 L2 B' F2 U' R' F' B' D2 U2 F' U' D R' B R2 D' B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U2
45. 13.63 F B U R2 B L R2 U' R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L' R' F' L' F R' D' B2 R U2 L'
46. 12.03 B2 F2 U B R' L' B' D F2 B2 D R B U' F B D2 F B' R' U' R' B L' D'
47. 16.59 U B D2 B' D2 F2 R' U F2 U' L2 U2 B U F B L2 D2 U L2 R B L' F' U2
48. 12.97 L F2 D2 F' B' U F R U2 B U2 D2 F' D' B' D' L D L F' B' R' L F2 L'
49. 16.35 B' U' B R2 D B L' U' F L' R' U2 F' L U' B2 F R' B' L' B' F2 R' L2 B'
50. 14.73 F B' D F' B2 L R F' D2 B2 R2 F2 B D' F2 U B D2 F2 B2 R F2 L2 B' D'
51. 12.67 U' F2 U' L' D F2 B' D2 U F D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D R' B2 D L D' B' F2 L
52. 11.21 R' B' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L D B2 F' R' B2 D' U F B' L U' B2 U2 L' R B'
53. 15.21 B2 L' R' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L' D B2 F' U2 L2 R' U' R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 B'
54. 16.89 B' L B L U2 L' U F' D2 F' U2 R' L2 U L' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' B L D'
55. *12.68* F2 R L2 D' L2 R B L2 B D F2 L' B U' R' F2 D U' R2 B R L' U2 R' U'
56. *12.42* R2 U B L R F' D' L2 R F2 D L2 F' U L' U R2 L' B2 U' D F L' R D'
57. *14.30* F B' U2 D R B' U F D R2 U2 B2 R' D' R' F2 B' R' B' D2 F' L2 U' B D'
58. *13.07* F' D R B2 F2 R' L' D' B R2 U B U D B2 F L B2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 B
59. *12.36* D' U' F2 L' U' D R L' F' L B2 L B U L U F' L2 D R' B R2 B2 R U
60. 15.65 B F2 U D R' U2 F U' B' R U2 F2 D2 F D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 B' U' B' R' L2
61. 14.76 D' R2 B' R U L2 D' R' B F' D2 F2 L U D R D2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D U2
62. 11.51 U L2 B2 U L2 R' B R2 D' F' U' D2 F' R' F' U2 B' L2 B U2 B2 R2 L' U F
63. 14.93 U2 B' R2 D U' B2 F D' B' U B D2 B' D2 R' B' D F' B U D F' R2 B' F
64. 13.77 U' D2 B' F' L2 R' F B' R2 L2 F U' B2 D2 L2 D' L F B U2 D F' U2 D' L2
65. 16.90 R2 D B2 U F' B2 R' F2 R' D R2 B' R F' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B U B2 F' U
66. 14.58 U2 B2 F R2 L' F2 L' B2 L' R U2 F' D F U' R' U' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R
67. 15.63 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 U2 R' D R' B' L F2 U2 R B' D' B' U2 F U B U B2 R' D'
68. 11.83 L2 U2 R L' D U' F2 R2 D2 B D R U2 L' F L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B L' D2 B D'
69. 15.28 U R F2 D L2 F L F2 B2 L2 B' F R' F' U' D2 F L2 R D B U2 R' B' U2
70. 12.26 D2 F' D U' F2 B R2 D2 L' U R L' B' F U L2 U F' D F' R U' R' U F'
71. 12.85 U' B' L2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 U D B F2 L' F' B2 U R F D' R2 L2 D2 F' B D
72. 14.29 L' U D B2 F' L R2 D' B F' D' L2 R U L' D F R B F' L' D' B D' R'
73. 13.30 L' B' D' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 R' F' L2 B' R L2 U R2 U' R' F' B' L' R B' D'
74. 15.83 B' L2 F L' F D B2 F' L2 F D' L D U F' L U' F2 B L' B' D2 F L' U2
75. 17.25 U2 B' R2 D' R' U2 L' F U' D2 R2 L' D L' D2 L' U' R2 B2 U' F' U' F D' R'
76. 18.84 L F2 R F' B' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 D2 F' R U2 F D' B' F R' F' B D' B'
77. 16.50 B R2 B F' R2 U D B2 R B L' F2 R D U2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D
78. 13.52 B' F D' B2 F2 L2 B R D2 L F B L' F2 U2 F' L U' L2 U2 D B2 R' U2 B
79. 15.75 B R F2 R U B' D2 F2 D L' F D' B L2 D' L B F' U2 R' B2 R' B R' B
80. 14.66 F' B D2 L2 D2 R' D2 B' R' B2 D F2 U L R D' U2 F2 D' L2 U' B' L F2 U
81. 16.07 L F' L D L F' U D2 L F B D2 F U L R2 D2 U F D2 U2 F2 U' F B'
82. 13.83 U' L R D F2 U F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B U' R' D' B L2 U2 L' R2 F
83. 14.95 R' U' B' D' R2 L U' L' D' R2 U2 L F R B' D U B U' D' F2 D' B2 R B2
84. 16.40 D B2 D2 F2 R D2 U' F D F B D F2 D' B' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B R D U' B
85. 16.20 U2 R' B U2 L R' B2 U D' R' L' F2 L' U F' D2 L2 F2 D B' R2 U2 L R' D
86. 12.99 U B D2 B2 R' D' F R D' R2 F R2 F R' B2 U' B F L' D' L' U R2 U2 B
87. 16.12 B2 R D2 R' F R F' B2 U' B' R F2 R' U' F B' R2 F' R2 F D R' D L2 F2
88. (10.70) B2 D' F' B2 L D' B' D2 R2 L B' R L F' R2 D F L D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L' B'
89. 14.56 R F' L D' R' U R' U' R' B2 U D2 F' R2 F2 U L D' L F2 U2 L D' F D'
90. 13.65 B2 F2 L' U2 R B' D2 R2 B2 R' B F R' L' U2 B R F2 L U L B2 L' B' F
91. 14.39 F' D2 U R2 L2 U B2 R2 B R' B D2 L D F D2 B F R2 U' B R' U' R' B
92. 16.14 D U L2 D R F B U2 L' R' B F D2 L B R' B U' L' B' R' L F' R U'
93. 17.52 D2 L' F R2 D2 B' F' L2 R' U R' D' U' B2 F2 D B2 U' F D' B D2 F U2 L2
94. 14.17 L' B D U R U2 L2 D' B L U2 R L D' U2 R F2 D' L R2 U2 D B2 R B
95. 14.32 R2 U2 D2 R L F B2 U2 F2 U2 D2 B' D2 B2 F' R L2 U2 R' D F U' D' R B
96. 15.63 L' U2 F B2 R2 L2 U R2 D' B' R L2 F' U F' B2 L U2 D' L U B2 D F2 L'
97. 14.21 R2 L F' U' F B2 D' R2 D B F R D R2 B2 U2 L' F L2 R' U R' F2 R2 B2
98. 14.62 B U D R U' F2 B2 D U2 L U' D R2 L' D2 F B L2 F' B2 D2 R2 L U' F'
99. 15.93 F2 L U R' L U2 R2 F' R' L' B D' F L D R' U B' R L2 U' R' L' F D2
100. 14.91 U' D2 F' L R2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' D F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 L B' R2 L' F2 R2



First sub 15 average of 100. 

12.72 average of 5 is bolded, and 13.46 average of 12 is underlined. Broke all PBs except for single.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2011)

Video of 1:53 qminx avg:






Youtube suggested amphetamine and cocaine as tags for the video.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 2, 2011)

8.11 Square 1 single (sub wr lol)

Scramble: (-2,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,-1) / (6,6) / (-5,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (5,-2) /

EDIT: 23.97, 19.75, 28.31, 24.35, 28.79, 25.31, 24.51, 27.22, 8.11, 32.98, 36.87, 27.05 

That makes a 25.54 of 5 and a 26.22 of 12,


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2011)

Wtf, where did this come from?
3x3OH:

(22.54), 26.13, 26.34, (32.87), 27.80 = 26.76

27.68, 33.27, 29.16, 29.98, 33.63, (36.26), 29.56, (22.54), 26.13, 26.34, 32.87, 27.80 = 29.64


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2011)

[23:03] <cuboy63> x' z' U D' r' D F'
[23:03] <cuboy63> R U' R'
[23:04] <cuboy63> y' U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
[23:04] <cuboy63> y' U' R' U R
[23:04] <cuboy63> R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
[23:05] <cuboy63> U2 F R U R' U' F'
[23:05] <cuboy63> U' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

55 turns = 8.00 tps

Idk ETM tps, pretty easy solve.


----------



## Weston (Oct 2, 2011)

7.24, 9.40, 10.70, 11.87, 9.82, 1.93, 8.91, 11.84, 10.56, 10.78, 9.90, 9.25 = 9.84 avg 12

I also did a 6.99 full step yesterday.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 3, 2011)

Average of 100: 10.09


Spoiler



1. 10.06 L2 U D2 F R2 F' D F' D2 R L' F' R' B2 D F' D L2 B L R' D L' U2 F'
2. 10.45 F' U' B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D B' U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U D F B U F' R U' D L2
3. 10.71 D R' F2 B2 D R' F2 R2 L2 U2 B R' F' U2 L2 B D U2 F' L U2 L2 D' U F'
4. 9.34 D U2 L D R L U2 B2 U D' R' D' B' U B2 L2 B F L D2 B2 U2 R B' U2
5. 11.30 L' F L' B' L R2 F U' L' F2 L' B2 D' B2 L B2 D' R2 B2 R' F B D2 B F2
6. 9.76 U' D' R' F' L2 B' L' B2 D' U B' R2 L D2 F2 B' U D B' D R' B2 U2 R2 U
7. 9.37 U F2 D R' B' R2 L2 U F R B F2 D2 R' L2 B' U R' L2 F2 R F R' F U
8. 9.87 R U' R2 L' U F' L' F2 B' D' L2 D F R2 L' F' R2 B2 R L B L2 U R2 F'
9. 11.44 B D U' B' D' F D F' U' F' D F' R' L U' F2 B2 U' R D2 R' D B2 L' D2
10. 11.19 R' U2 B' R2 F U D F D R' U' B D R' B' F' R L2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' L B'
11. 10.78 B2 L U' F2 U R U D' R2 D' L' D2 R2 D F' U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F'
12. 10.60 F' B2 U' D' F2 B' L U B2 L2 B' R F2 B' D U' L R D B' U' D2 B U F2
13. 10.21 U R2 D F' R' U2 L F' L2 U' R D' L2 D' U' F' B L U' L2 F' U D' B D2
14. 10.65 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 D B' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B' D' U2 B U2 B L2 F2 L2 R U2 D2 B'
15. 10.09 L D R' L' B2 R2 B U D F R' U B F2 D2 B' D B U' F U' D F2 R' U
16. 11.23 U2 L F U2 B R' L2 U2 R' D F' L F2 L2 D' F R' L2 B U2 R2 L F2 D F2
17. 9.66 D B' U' D2 F L' R U F D' U L' U2 D R2 D' L B' L' U' L U' B R' L'
18. 9.42 F' U2 L B' R' L' F L2 D2 F B2 U2 B D2 F2 B2 U' L R B' R' F B L' R2
19. 9.80 R U' F2 D2 L' D' U B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B F D' L2 D U' R' B2 U2 R' F B' L2
20. 9.09 B D' B2 R2 B L' D U2 R' D' R2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 R' B2 D L2 R' F B U L'
21. 9.82 D L B L2 R' U' D L' R U2 B U' D F' L' D2 L R' F D R2 L2 U' D' B'
22. 11.30 B' F D L D B2 L2 F' L' U2 R F' L' U R' U2 L B2 U' R' L B R U' L2
23. 11.91 L' B' D2 L2 U R D R' F2 R F' L R' B' U2 R F L2 U' R' F B L' F2 B
24. 11.40 F2 L D2 F' L D2 R2 B2 U' L' U2 B F2 L' F R' F' U D2 L' R' U F' B2 D
25. 10.21 U2 B' R U' F2 R L' B U F U L' U R2 U F2 D' U F D U L' R2 U' B'
26. 9.53 U2 B D2 R U D2 L R B2 R D' L' D' U R B L2 B R F2 B2 U' D L' D2
27. 10.19 L' R2 U D' L U D2 B D' B2 D U B' L' U B R F2 L2 R D2 F' D F2 D2
28. 10.80 D' B2 F' R' F' U' D L U L' D2 U2 B' L' B D R' D' F' U2 R' B2 U R' L
29. 9.74 R2 B U L' U2 R' U F2 B' L' B2 D' B L' D R2 B' L B2 R' L F D' B2 F
30. 11.48 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 D B2 L D' F D U F' L B2 F2 L' D' B U' F' D2 B2 L2 D2
31. 11.51 R' F' R' U2 F2 L R2 U2 D2 R' L' B2 F U' R' L' B' L' R D R' F D L' B
32. 9.90 R2 U L' F' R2 B' L2 D U' R' L2 U' L2 F' U2 B2 U D2 R L2 U R2 B D' U'
33. 9.16 B2 L' B F' D U' B U F' R2 F B L U2 D L2 U R' U F B U R' F' B'
34. 9.12 L2 U D2 F B' L' F2 L' R B F' L U' D' L' R U B' D L2 B' F U' R B'
35. 9.82 B2 D' F2 U B' D' U' L' B R' B2 R B' R2 D2 R2 U' F' L D' U' B' D2 U2 L
36. 10.66 U2 F' R B D' L2 R2 B2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 R2 B R D2 L2 F2 D U B2 F L2 R2
37. 9.87 B D' B2 R' U B R' F' D2 F B2 R' F' L D2 B U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 U
38. 9.43 B' F L B F2 U L' F' D' R2 U' R' D2 F' R F' U' D2 L2 F2 B D U R F
39. 10.76 D2 L F' U2 L R B F' D' F' B U' R2 D' L U R D2 F D' F' U' L2 U' F'
40. 9.22 D B2 R' L2 B' L' U2 D2 L2 F D F B' L D L U' F2 B' R2 L' F B' L2 F
41. 10.20 B2 R2 D' U' L2 U R' U' L U2 F' U2 B2 L B2 L F' R B R' U D2 B' U' D'
42. 10.06 B R' L2 F D' F2 U D B' D' U F' U' B2 U2 B' R U' L D2 R' U R2 L F'
43. 9.10 F2 D' B' U' D' F' B2 R L F' D2 L R D2 R' D B' U' B' F' R' F2 U R' U
44. 11.44 F D R2 F2 L U' F' U D F2 B R' B' F2 R' B F2 D2 F' U L' R2 F B' L
45. 9.39 U' L2 F R F B' D L2 R2 F D F2 D R' D F U B2 R' D2 U2 L R2 U' D
46. 8.16 L' D' R L2 U' R D' L2 R' U D F2 L' R2 D2 R' L' F B R2 L B' D' B' D
47. 8.36 R2 B U2 F2 B' U' F' R' D' F2 B' U F2 D2 L B' U' F' U2 L B' R' D B2 U'
48. 10.10 F' U2 L R2 B2 L B R2 B' R L' D2 U F2 R L D2 B2 L2 R F' U D' B U'
49. 8.62 U' F2 U' L' R' U' L F B2 R' D2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' U R L D' F U2 B2 D' L'
50. 8.88 B2 U L2 B D R L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L R' D' U2 F2 L' F' L U2 R'
51. 9.71 B D2 F' U2 R' L' B2 R F B2 D F' D' U F' R' B F U2 R U' R' L2 U F
52. 9.05 R' B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R F U' D' L B' D L' R D F2 R L U' L' D2 B
53. 10.87 R2 B2 F' D2 R D' F2 B' L' R2 B D2 U2 B' L U2 R' D' U R2 D' L U' F' R'
54. 9.58 D B D' L2 D2 U' F2 R' L' B L' D' B R B R2 F' B2 R2 L B F2 D' R2 L
55. 10.25 F' U2 L U R' F' D U B' F' R2 F' U' F' B' U2 R2 B' F L2 B' F' L2 D2 R'
56. 10.53 B' D B' F' D B' U B2 F' R U' F U L U L2 F' L' R F D' B R2 F2 L'
57. 10.30 B' L D B' L' B' U B R B2 L' B2 D2 L2 U' D L' B2 U' D' R D2 B U' F'
58. 8.01 B2 D B L2 B2 R U2 L' D2 R2 U L R2 B' D F2 D' U' F R' B2 D2 L' B' D'
59. 10.73 L' B' D2 R' L F' U F2 R2 F U2 D R F' B' D U L2 B2 U L' F' D' U2 B2
60. 11.08 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 D B' R' L2 B L R U D' B2 F U' D' F' R U' L R2 U F2
61. 10.16 D2 U' B2 L2 B D' R D2 B2 D2 U2 R' L F' B L U' L B R U R B' F' R2
62. 10.57 D R2 L' U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R D B F2 U R' D' B2 D U B' D' F2 D B'
63. 10.87 D R' B' F L F' R L2 B L R' F2 B' R2 U R D' U2 B' D B' D F' D B2
64. 10.32 L' U' L' D' R D2 U' R2 F' D L' F' D F B U2 B2 R' F' D R' B U L2 U
65. 11.37 R F R D2 R' U' L' U D2 R B2 L' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L R' B2 L B2 F L2 F
66. 8.67 U' F2 B' U D' B2 D' U B2 L2 F2 D2 U L' B' F2 L D' L2 D' U' B2 L2 R F'
67. 9.90 R D' L B D2 R2 U2 L2 R' D2 R F' U' B D B R U D L U2 R' D2 U B2
68. 9.62 U2 B' D U' L2 D' F' B U2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B R U' F' U2 L U2 B' R2 B
69. 11.06 U B2 U' L2 F R L U' B U2 L U L U' B U' R D2 B' R F' B' U D F
70. 11.06 L' U B' R' L U' F2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 D' L R' B2 F D F R' U2 D' L U
71. 9.25 F L2 B D' U F2 L' R D2 L U' B' R2 D2 B2 R' D L2 F' L2 U2 R L2 D R2
72. 8.96 D' R' B' F2 R2 D B2 D' F' B' U' L' F' L2 F D2 B' D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 D'
73. (12.16) R2 D B R F' B2 D' F D' U' R D L2 F R L' D' R L' D' R L' U2 D F
74. 10.18 F2 B U' L' F' B U2 D' B' U D R' L2 F' D2 F2 L F' B U B2 L' D U R2
75. 9.09 B2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 D' R F2 R D B' R U D L R D B2 D U B' F L2 F
76. 8.16 D2 B' U2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' B D B' U' F' D' U' L2 B2 U2 D' B' L F' B2 U' B
77. 8.69 U' L U F R D U F2 U' B' U L' D F L2 U' F' L' R F B' D' U' R' D2
78. 10.32 D' L U B2 D L U' L2 D B R D' L B R U F' L R2 U2 F R L D2 F2
79. 10.83 R F2 D U F' D F2 L2 R' F2 L B L R U2 D F2 R' U' L R B L' F' R'
80. 9.82 F2 D' L' U2 D F2 U R2 D2 R D2 L' R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' L' B' D' B2 D' R D'
81. 11.12 R U' D2 L2 F' R' D2 B' D' L' D L' F' U2 D2 F2 U' R' F B2 D B' L D2 U
82. 9.54 B R D' L' R U' D2 B R2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R' U' F' L2 D' R2 U D2
83. 9.57 D' F2 L R D2 U2 B R F2 R B2 U D2 R2 U D F D2 F U R' D' R' L' U'
84. 11.35 U B' L U F' R F2 R D B' D L' R' U' F' R2 D' R D' L D R' F' U B'
85. 10.82 R2 L' D2 L' F L' D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R L U' F L' D F L' B2 F'
86. 9.29 B L2 R U B L F2 L' R D2 U R B R D' U2 B' R U' B R L D L D2
87. (7.95) F2 R2 F2 D' R' F D2 B2 D' L B R2 U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 B D2 R' D B' U D'
88. 9.80 L' R2 D2 L' D2 F2 B' R2 L U' B' U B2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 U' L F L2 B2 L
89. 9.82 R2 L2 F D' U F' L B' R2 L F2 L' R' F' U2 D R B' U' B' D R' U2 D2 L2
90. 10.05 B F2 U2 R' L' D L2 F' D' L' U' F U' L' R2 U D2 F' D2 B F2 L2 F' R F
91. 10.55 D2 B2 F U2 R B F2 R' F' U D F' D F B2 L D' U2 R' F2 D2 F' U2 D L'
92. 10.70 R2 B2 D B' R2 U' D R2 B2 U2 F2 D L' R2 F2 U' B2 F' L' B' L2 R2 F' D' R2
93. 9.64 R2 F L' F B' R F L2 B F' R' U L B' D' R B L2 B' D' L2 U' B U2 L
94. 11.85 L2 D F L B2 L2 U B F2 U' F D' B2 R L' U L2 R B2 R B F R2 B2 U2
95. 9.47 F' D' L' R U' L' B' R2 L U2 L R D' F R2 D2 B R2 L D2 B' L' R B' L2
96. 10.39 F D' L F2 L2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 L U L F' L' B R' B' U' R2 F B' D'
97. 10.19 B D F2 L' R B2 U' L2 U' B' R' L' F2 B' R2 U2 B2 F2 L B L2 B U F2 R2
98. 10.17 R F D2 B' U L2 B' L2 F' D L2 D' B L2 U2 F R U B' D2 L U' F R U
99. 10.07 R' U B2 R2 B' F D' B2 L' B2 D' U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L U' F U F' R B'
100. 10.14 U' L F2 D' F U2 L2 D' F' B2 L F2 D U' F B' D' B L R' D B L' U2



Average of 5: 8.62


Spoiler



1. (8.16) L' D' R L2 U' R D' L2 R' U D F2 L' R2 D2 R' L' F B R2 L B' D' B' D
2. 8.36 R2 B U2 F2 B' U' F' R' D' F2 B' U F2 D2 L B' U' F' U2 L B' R' D B2 U'
3. (10.10) F' U2 L R2 B2 L B R2 B' R L' D2 U F2 R L D2 B2 L2 R F' U D' B U'
4. 8.62 U' F2 U' L' R' U' L F B2 R' D2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' U R L D' F U2 B2 D' L'
5. 8.88 B2 U L2 B D R L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L R' D' U2 F2 L' F' L U2 R'



I think i could roll to sub 10 Ao100, but I really need to do my homework.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Weston said:


> 7.24, 9.40, 10.70, 11.87, 9.82, *1.93*, 8.91, 11.84, 10.56, 10.78, 9.90, 9.25



PB?


----------



## timeless (Oct 3, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Orientation parity. I think you can guess what PP and DP are


 
whats dp?

another pb
Average of 5: 33.51
1. 33.83 D' B' U F' D' B2 F' L2 R D B U' R' B L' U R2 L F D' B' F D' L' B' 
2. 32.98 B' D2 L2 B' L' R' F' U' D2 R2 L2 B' F' U R2 F U' L' F' L' R2 B2 D' R F 
3. (32.76) U2 R2 L2 F U R D B L B2 F' U' D' B F' R2 F' L2 D' R F2 L' B2 R' B 
4. 33.72 R L F' L2 R' F' D' L' R2 F B2 D F' L D U' R F R L U' B2 U' B' D2 
5. (41.05) F' U2 D F L2 R D' B R2 D L B' L U F D' R' F U' F U' B2 D U2 F'


----------



## qqwref (Oct 3, 2011)

hahahahahahaha

Assuming that was actually a 10.93 (coulda been 11.93 too, or maybe something totally different), the average was 10.21. Tough luck.


----------



## timeless (Oct 3, 2011)

12. (21.84) L2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 B R U' L2 U' R L2 U' F2 B' U B R L F U2 R L 
single pb


----------



## Weston (Oct 3, 2011)

qqwref said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> Assuming that was actually a 10.93 (coulda been 11.93 too, or maybe something totally different), the average was 10.21. Tough luck.


 


ben1996123 said:


> PB?


 


God damn it I'm retarded.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2011)

Escher said:


> rowan 6.87


 
Lol when I first saw the thumbnail I thought it was a video of me because our desks/camera angles/headphones are so similar :3

Also did this yesterday or something:

5.95 fullstep

U' F2 R F' D2 R2 L2 D' F2 B2 L' B' L2 U D R' F2 R L D2 R2 D2 B R' L'

x' L' U R b y' L' U2
(l + R) U R' U'
x2 R U R2 U' R' U R U'
z' U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

43 HTM @ 7.23 TPS | 46 ETM @ 7.73 TPS


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 3, 2011)

3x3x3 Average of 100: 15.40

best time: 11.69
worst time: 19.58

current avg5: 14.20 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 13.97 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 15.26 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 14.57 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 15.40 (σ = 1.37)
best avg100: 15.40 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 15.40 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 15.40

I can finally do an average of 100 in under an hour! Woohoo!

I could roll this to like 15.25 easy...but it's time for homework...so...this'll do


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 3, 2011)

Grrr still not sub-2.5. 

1.91, 2.27, 2.06, 3.03, 1.97, 3.08, 3.03, (1.53), 2.09, 2.66, 2.06, 2.43, 1.93, 2.41, 2.27, 2.02, 2.55, 2.72+, 1.84, 2.27, 2.36, 2.53, 3.15, (1.50), 2.53, 2.31, 2.52, 1.88, 2.34, 2.02, 2.16, (4.47+), 2.46, (1.77), 2.06, (6.52), 2.05, 2.30, 3.31, 2.16, 1.94, 2.21, 2.63, 2.90, 3.44, 2.22, 3.13, (5.50), 2.65, (3.97), 3.68, 2.25, 1.88, 2.46, (1.81), 2.68, 2.25, 2.72, 2.19, 2.47, 2.19, 3.47, 2.00, 2.81, 2.16, 2.59, 3.00, 2.25, 2.94, 3.27, 2.19, 2.08, 2.06, 2.68, 2.59, 3.43, 2.31, 2.05, 2.18, 2.02, 3.02, 2.53, 1.94, 1.94, 3.94, (1.53), 2.28, 2.18, 2.77, 3.61, 2.96, 2.31, 2.27, 2.44, 3.34, (4.05+), 3.22, 2.38, 2.75, 2.05 = 2.50

I don't know why so many solves are in brackets. I'm using the version of qqTimer at http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.htm.

Edit: I think the average was actually 2.54, but I'm unsure.

Edit: 1.94, 1.50, 2.69, 2.33, 2.09, 2.40, 2.06, 2.18, 1.84, 2.34, (3.46), (1.28) = 2.14
Counting 1.50, but counting 2.69 and 2.40. 

Edit: Almost PB:
1.93, 2.34, 1.97, 2.28, 1.69, (1.56), 1.97, 3.02, 2.13, (3.77), 2.19, 1.61 = 2.11 
If both the 3s were 2.00, it would've been 1.98 PB avg12.


----------



## David0794 (Oct 3, 2011)

7.03 F2 U2 R2 F B R F' L2 D R' D' L' R' U2 L D2 B R' B2 R2 L' F2 L' R2 F 



Spoiler



Cross: WTF
#1: y U2 R U R'
#2: y' U R U' R' L U' L
#3: U R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' 
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F'



49 moves / 7.03 seconds = 6.9701280227596 tps (E-Perm is awesome!)

Beat my old PB by 1 second!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 3, 2011)

David0794 said:


> _solve with fake scramble_


 
lolno


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 3, 2011)

4x4

49.42, 50.65, 1:05.96, 1:00.06, 56.06, 1:01.38, (1:08.36), 1:08.15, 58.39, 1:01.41, 54.55, (48.91) = 58.60

First 5 are a 55.59 avg5. Both PBs. Both could've been sooo much better.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 3, 2011)

4x4x4.
Old PBs
ao5-1:01.79
ao12-1:05.11 
ao25-1:07.54

New PBs
ao5-1:01.02
ao12-1:02.44
ao25-1:05.68

Times:


Spoiler



1:03.92, 1:14.42, 1:13.92, 1:02.56, 1:03.30, 1:03.96, 1:03.29, 1:18.31, 56.79, 1:05.01, 1:06.70, 58.66, 1:18.50, 1:00.67, 1:08.75, 58.89, 1:04.79, 1:04.56, 55.73, 59.61, 1:19.32, 1:02.50, 1:04.01, 1:14.10, 1:07.40


Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 25/25
best time: 55.73
worst time: 1:19.32

current avg5: 1:08.50 (σ = 5.13)
best avg5: 1:01.02 (σ = 3.09)

current avg12: 1:04.53 (σ = 4.63)
best avg12: 1:02.44 (σ = 4.01)

session avg: 1:05.68 (σ = 5.42)
session mean: 1:05.99


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 3, 2011)

8.14 nl pb
F B2 U2 R2 L D F' R F2 U2 B' U F' R L F' D U' L D F' B2 D B D

y D' F' D' R' D' R' D'
R U' R' U' y R' U R
U L U' L'
U' R U R'
y' U R U' R' U y R' U R
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

49 moves - 6.02 tps


also:
9.84, 10.02, (10.88), 10.82, (9.80) = 10.22 avg5 (ties PB)
all nl


----------



## JyH (Oct 3, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.59



Spoiler



1. (14.16) L2 D' R2 B' F2 U B' U2 B' U2 B' F U2 F' U B U R U F2 R' L' B2 F' U'
2. (11.50) F R2 U B' D2 B' R F2 U' L D B' L' D' B2 F2 L2 B F D2 B2 L B2 R L2
3. 11.89 R' U2 D' F2 B R' U' F' B2 D' L B' L' R' B2 F2 U' L' F2 U L' R' D2 F2 R'
4. 12.72 F U D2 L' D' L D' L' F' R' L2 D F' D' R2 F' R' D2 F' U' F' L U' F B2
5. 13.16 F' U' B2 U2 L D' R' B F D U B R2 B' R2 B U L2 F' U2 F' B' L2 B' R2



PB


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 3, 2011)

sq1:

9.29, 9.25, 10.16, (8.89), 10.56, 11.57, 9.78, (12.64), 12.61, 11.02, 9.30, 10.56 = 10.41

Slowly, slowly getting there.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 3, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> sq1:
> 
> 9.29, 9.25, 10.16, (8.89), 10.56, 11.57, 9.78, (12.64), 12.61, 11.02, 9.30, 10.56 = 10.41
> 
> Slowly, slowly getting there.


 
:O wow. just wow.


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 4, 2011)

OH 

1:09.75, (45.82), 1:03.71, (1:20.53), 1:11.64, 1:07.86, 1:00.82, 1:03.24, 1:02.88, 1:00.98, 1:05.75, 1:17.94 ==>> 1:06.46

PB in there. Only my 3rd average of 12. about ten seconds less than last average of 12 the other day.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 4, 2011)

16.21 single on a friends UNLUBED zhanchi (wasn't full step though), had two lockups so on my lubix zhanchi I probably would have done sub 15


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gigaminx sim 11:04.848, 1396 moves QTM, 2.1tps

I want sub 10


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 4, 2011)

I think this is my greatest cubing accomplishment ever.

*Best Average of 100: 9.96*


Spoiler



10.41, 9.49, 9.49, 11.13, 11.11, 11.35, 11.27, 10.16, 11.10, 8.80, 9.00, 11.35, 8.95, 9.49, 10.20, 9.64, 10.03, 10.97, 10.51, 11.51, 11.24, 9.99, 8.36, 9.56, 8.50, 10.23, 9.83, 9.43, 10.18, 8.84, 10.48, 10.68, 10.92, 11.14, 8.40, 9.27, 8.07, 8.74, 9.19, 10.09, 10.15, 8.92, 8.75, 8.83, 10.00, 8.85, 9.26, 10.02, 8.94, 10.52, 10.48, 10.90, 10.71, 9.88, 10.23, 9.36, 11.45, 8.89, 9.98, 10.86, 8.62, 11.11, 10.45, 10.09, 9.11, 10.32, 9.75, 10.74, 8.59, 10.78, 11.25, 8.23, 10.24, 9.57, 9.72, 10.32, 10.23, 9.62, 9.16, 11.27, 10.88, 11.23, 11.07, 10.06, 10.63, 9.11, 9.67, 8.76, 8.71, 9.96, 11.52, 10.67, 9.93, 10.70, (7.77), 10.38, (12.13), 9.96, 8.48, 8.86



*Best Average of 12: 9.10*


Spoiler



8.40, 9.27, (8.07), 8.74, 9.19, 10.09, (10.15), 8.92, 8.75, 8.83, 10.00, 8.85



*Best Average of 5: 8.78*


Spoiler



8.40, (9.27), (8.07), 8.74, 9.19



Ao100 and Ao12 are PB. Sub 10 Ao100 in only a year and 4 months of cubing.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sub 10 Ao100 in only a year and 4 months of cubing.


 
:tu I hope to be sub-15 by that time  Going on 9 months, now.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I think this is my greatest cubing accomplishment ever.
> 
> *Best Average of 100: 9.96*
> 
> ...


 
You truly are insane....I wish I could improve fast :/

I guess here's my pathetic accomplishment. 

7.21 NL single, and 9.37 average of 5.


----------



## JyH (Oct 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I think this is my greatest cubing accomplishment ever.
> 
> *Best Average of 100: 9.96*
> 
> ...


 
what the ****?


----------



## Escher (Oct 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ao100 and Ao12 are PB. Sub 10 Ao100 in only a year and 4 months of cubing.


 
Andrew Ricci you are not so anonymous any more O_O


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 4, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> You truly are insane....I wish I could improve fast :/
> 
> I guess here's my pathetic accomplishment.
> 
> 7.21 NL single, and 9.37 average of 5.


 
Don't say that, you're improving quickly as well! It was only about a month ago when you thought you'd never have a sub 10 Ao12.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ao100 and Ao12 are PB. Sub 10 Ao100 in only a year and 4 months of cubing.


Insane... congrats!
I hope to meet you at MIT Spring 2012.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sub 10 Ao100 in only a year and 4 months of cubing.


Awesome job. You make me feel old and slow


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 4, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Insane... congrats!
> I hope to meet you at MIT Spring 2012.


 
Thanks! Don't be afraid to say hi, you'll recognize me if you've seen my videos.

@ QQWref Thanks so much, but I wouldn't say that. You destroy me at computer cubes.


----------



## Julian (Oct 4, 2011)

3:37.55 4x4 Skype TeamBLD. Hopefully better to come.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 4, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.81 (σ = 1.42)
1. 8.41 F' U F2 U' R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 R F L' R' F' R' B F D2 L' R' F L' 
2. 9.26 B D2 F B R' L U' R2 L' U2 F' D2 L' D B' F R2 L2 D R F L' F2 D B2 
3. 11.76 R F2 D2 F' L' U' D2 B D L R2 U B' L' U' F D2 R' B' R' U2 L U2 R' B' 
4. (13.39) R D' F' R D2 L' B L2 U' B R' B2 L2 B' U L D2 R' F' D2 F2 B' L2 D2 B' 
5. (8.10) D' U' R' U F' L D2 U' L2 B' F L2 B L' R2 D B F L' R B' F' R2 B' L 

First sub-10 average. Ever. 

WHAT.

Just

WHAT.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 4, 2011)

JyH said:


> I hope to meet you at MIT Spring 2012 as well


 
This...

Princeton was a fail. You failed one of your goals of Princeton Andrew...you never met Ryan Reese.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 4, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Average of 5: 9.81 (σ = 1.42)
> 1. 8.41 F' U F2 U' R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 R F L' R' F' R' B F D2 L' R' F L'
> 2. 9.26 B D2 F B R' L U' R2 L' U2 F' D2 L' D B' F R2 L2 D R F L' F2 D B2
> 3. 11.76 R F2 D2 F' L' U' D2 B D L R2 U B' L' U' F D2 R' B' R' U2 L U2 R' B'
> ...


 
Expanding this:
Average of 12: 10.60 (σ = 1.81)


Spoiler



1. 8.41 F' U F2 U' R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 R F L' R' F' R' B F D2 L' R' F L' 
2. 9.26 B D2 F B R' L U' R2 L' U2 F' D2 L' D B' F R2 L2 D R F L' F2 D B2 
3. 11.76 R F2 D2 F' L' U' D2 B D L R2 U B' L' U' F D2 R' B' R' U2 L U2 R' B' 
4. (13.39) R D' F' R D2 L' B L2 U' B R' B2 L2 B' U L D2 R' F' D2 F2 B' L2 D2 B' 
5. 8.10 D' U' R' U F' L D2 U' L2 B' F L2 B L' R2 D B F L' R B' F' R2 B' L 
6. 12.51 B' D F L2 R2 B2 R' F' B2 D L' U D2 R D2 B R' D F2 B' U R2 F B U' 
7. 12.28 B2 L R' U D F' L2 U' B D B' U' F' L' R B D L' D' B' D2 U2 R B' D2 
8. 10.40 L2 U2 B2 D' B R F U R' D2 L' D B' R D' U2 L' U2 D2 B' F' D2 F' B' L2 
9. 12.32 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L' R' D L R2 D R' B' F2 L' R' B' F U2 R B2 L D' R' B 
10. 8.35 B L' B' U R' D' R2 F B U2 F' U F2 U2 L2 B R B' U' B' U' F' D R2 U2 
11. 12.64 R F2 U2 F2 D U B2 U' B F' L D2 B L F' R' L' D B R F D' B L' D' 
12. (7.65) L' R2 B D U' F2 B' D2 F2 D R F L' U2 L2 D R2 B2 F' D2 L' B' R B2 R2



It hurts. So close, yet so far.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 4, 2011)

9.89 R' B U' R B' U R' D2 U' L' R' D U' F2 B' R' B2 D2 B F2 U D2 B' F2 R

Green cross. First sub 10 on video (about time).


----------



## Hershey (Oct 4, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Expanding this:
> Average of 12: 10.60 (σ = 1.81)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude. Either you screw up in competition, or you improve really fast.


----------



## Julian (Oct 4, 2011)

4x4: 1:03.59 F2 f2 R2 U' B' R L F2 D R' L2 f r2 f2 B2 L' f2 R u2 D' F2 D' R F u f u' U' L' D' r' D' L D F2 D2 B' f' U2 u2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 4, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Dude. Either you screw up in competition, or you improve really fast.


 
It's both. :3

I've been to two competitions.
First competition: I averaged ~30 at home. I got a 35.82 average.

Second competition: I averaged ~14 at home. I got a 16.48 average. 

Also notice the gap between the times of my first and second competitions. Most of that improvement was also done over the course of ~1 month (and then sub-15 in another month).


----------



## Hershey (Oct 4, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> It's both. :3


 
Oh lol. Also, I just realized, your sub 10 average (9.81) is .02 less than http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fr4uwELlPY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL (Big Green's old roux average). You must be the 2nd fastest roux user behind Big Green I think. That is just awesome.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 4, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Expanding this:
> Average of 12: 10.60 (σ = 1.81)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woah woah woah. Your improving so damn fast!
Please can you make a video so I can see your style?
I'm still stuck at 11s...


----------



## JasonK (Oct 4, 2011)

Pyra wat

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.81
worst time: 9.52
best avg5: *4.18* (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: *4.83* (σ = 0.84)
best avg100: *5.43* (σ = 1.14)

5.85, 4.28, 4.70, 4.84, 5.72, 6.68, 5.95, 4.67, 7.06, *4.70, 4.23, 5.48, 4.04, 5.21, 4.93, 6.14, (6.20), 3.07, (2.81), 4.93, 5.61*, 7.03, 4.77, 4.89, 5.73, 6.83, *4.23, 4.75, (5.69), (3.04), 3.56*, 6.31, 4.12, 6.22, 9.52, 4.12, 4.85, 5.85, 5.90, 3.57, 4.66, 4.74, 5.32, 3.25, 7.09, 5.39, 7.35, 4.86, 7.14, 4.02, 5.03, 4.74, 6.24, 6.40, 4.90, 4.50, 6.77, 7.73, 4.76, 4.94, 5.45, 6.62, 5.90, 5.69, 5.12, 5.20, 6.79, 5.03, 6.01, 6.04, 5.26, 6.16, 5.74, 4.35, 5.06, 6.14, 4.67, 3.53, 6.63, 4.71, 4.69, 6.03, 6.62, 5.71, 8.19, 3.57, 5.03, 6.49, 7.46, 6.49, 5.89, 4.08, 4.77, 8.28, 3.44, 5.07, 4.61, 6.94, 6.33, 6.87

I seriously hope this is actual improvement and not just a random good session.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 2.81
> worst time: 9.52
> best avg5: *4.18* (σ = 0.49)
> ...


 
I knew you were fast, but I didn't realise you were sub-6.  Please win an Australian comp. 

Edit: So fail:
(1.58), 3.00, 1.58, 1.78, (4.31) = 2.21 

Edit: 1.97, 2.52, 2.02, 2.90, 2.03, 2.09, 1.65, 2.38, (3.43), 1.58, 1.55, (1.43) = 2.07
PB is 2.06. Very lucky. Last 5 solves is 1.84 avg5.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 4, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I knew you were fast, but I didn't realise you were sub-6. Please win an Australian comp.


I don't think I need to tell you about failing in comp


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 4, 2011)

5.75, 8.15, 9.00, (9.05), (5.73)= 7.63
2 PLL Skips...This is funny.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2011)

Grrrrrrr so fail:
(1.31), 1.72, 2.05, 1.63, (8.13), 2.02, 2.56, 2.84, 2.47, 2.27, 4.78, 2.93 = 2.53 
Went from a 1.80 avg5 to a 2.53 avg12. :fp


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 4, 2011)

OH 5/12 PB, Sub-30 

Best average of 5: 28.22 (Bolded)

Best average of 12: 29.12

29.49 30.35 31.20 28.72 27.44 29.63 29.67 *(32.69) 28.92 26.87 (25.28) 28.88
*


----------



## JasonK (Oct 4, 2011)

So I got my first sub-3:00 avg12 for 5x5 (*2:58.19*). Problem is, I realised after finishing the average that I was using 4x4 scrambles the whole time :fp I'll probably still count it - the scrambles seemed fairly normal at the time.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally, sub-2. 
1.46, 2.40, (1.28), 2.21, 2.47, 1.75, 1.65, 2.30, 1.55, 2.11, (2.72), 1.97 = 1.99 2x2 average of 12 PB.
With stackmat and on video.  When I upload it, it'll be 0.01 slower than YouTube UWR. 

Apparently, these were the scrambles, but I'm pretty sure they're wrong.



Spoiler



1. 1.46 R F' R2 F' U' F R' F' U2 
2. 2.40 R2 F R U' F2 R F U' 
3. (1.28) U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U F' R' U' 
4. 2.21 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U R2 
5. 2.47 R U' R2 F' U F R2 U 
6. 1.75 R2 U R' F R2 F2 R' U 
7. 1.65 F' U' F R' F' R2 F' R2 
8. 2.30 U' R2 U F2 R' 
9. 1.55 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R U 
10. 2.11 U' R2 U' R' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
11. (2.72) U' R2 U' F2 U' R U' R 
12. 1.97 R' F' U2 R' U' F2 U F' R'


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 4, 2011)

Best I've done in a while. I guess I should get in some practice for Worlds

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.20
worst time: 19.26

current avg5: 11.34 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 9.56 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 11.47 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 10.37 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 11.19 (σ = 1.24)
best avg100: 11.19 (σ = 1.24)

10.37avg12 had a counting 12


----------



## bwronski (Oct 4, 2011)

22.59, 20.46, 32.90, 39.18, 26.82, 31.68, 29.13, 30.70, 26.08, 23.23, 22.99, 26.03, 26.02, 25.54, 31.11, 19.05, 18.74, 34.83, 25.02, 29.70, 23.82, 35.89, 26.70, 24.55, 22.04, 34.11, 29.11, 32.37, 23.98, 27.20, 24.18, 25.22, 31.54, 22.91, 29.07, 23.94, 20.99, 30.77, 31.97, 30.81, 20.76, 31.64, 25.37, 19.53, 24.56, 26.97, 30.69, 29.94, 21.55, 24.27, 28.87, 24.27, 33.35, 20.89, 33.61, 25.82, 23.73, 31.71, 28.85, 28.37, 42.92

number of times: 61/61
best time: 18.74
worst time: 42.92

current avg5: 29.64 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 23.53 (σ = 3.18)

current avg12: 28.28 (σ = 3.54)
best avg12: 25.25 (σ = 3.24)

session avg: 27.27 (σ = 4.49)
session mean: 27.39

This is basically a benchmark for me to go from. My normal CFOP average is 20s and Roux is 22s. The petrus solves and color neutral cfop solves are still obvious when looking at the times. But overall I'm happy with how my first session went while constantly switching methods. The way I've been choosing which to go with is generally off of the last solve. So if I do CFOP one solve, next solve I will first look for cross pieces, if nothing stands out then I look for the pairs that would cause me to do roux. If I see an apparent 2x2/ 2x2x2 then I'll go petrus. I should have full PLL learned today. So I will drill PLL today and tomorrow. Then I will start on CLL, after CLL I plan on incorporating corners first, currently I have no method on how to do edges.

I still don't know how well full method neutral will work. Maybe just 2-3 methods?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2011)

Method neutral is pretty fun. I've never tried it for speed but it's a cool way to chill out and do funsolves.



bwronski said:


> Then I will start on CLL, after CLL I plan on incorporating corners first, currently I have no method on how to do edges.


I suggest, as a basic starting point, solving the U/D centers, doing a z move, and then inserting three L edges (U'M'U etc) and the corresponding three R edges, and doing a roux L6E finish. Once you get good at that you can start trying to put in an L edge and corresponding R edge at the same time.


----------



## bwronski (Oct 4, 2011)

qqwref said:


> *Method neutral is pretty fun. I've never tried it for speed but it's a cool way to chill out and do funsolves.*
> 
> 
> I suggest, as a basic starting point, solving the U/D centers, doing a z move, and then inserting three L edges (U'M'U etc) and the corresponding three R edges, and doing a roux L6E finish. Once you get good at that you can start trying to put in an L edge and corresponding R edge at the same time.


 
That is what/ why I had been doing it, but Im going to see where it goes with speed.

And thanks for the edges help. I'll definitely give it a shot.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2011)

8.43 full step o_0



Spoiler



L D L' F B' U' R B U' D2 R' B D' B' U' B U2 D R F2 L' D B2 D' L2 

cross: y x' U2 L R' x' D R' D
F2L1: y' R U' R'
F2L2: y R' U' R
F2L3: U R U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L4: L' U' L
OLL: U r U2 R' U' R U' r'
PLL: U y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
43 htm = 5.10 tps ._.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally! Non lucky too 







Edit: Here's the video:


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 4, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Oh lol. Also, I just realized, your sub 10 average (9.81) is .02 less than http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fr4uwELlPY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL (Big Green's old roux average). You must be the 2nd fastest roux user behind Big Green I think. That is just awesome.



Naw. I still don't consider myself sub-12 consistently. This is also a PB. I wouldn't be surprised if Waffo's and Kirjava's PB ao5's are better. 



5BLD said:


> Woah woah woah. Your improving so damn fast!
> Please can you make a video so I can see your style?
> I'm still stuck at 11s...


 
Firstly: thank you. 

To your request... I don't have a camera, but I've made one video (go to my Youtube to see it), but it's sort of outdated and not _particularly_ good (13.21). Plus, it was with a friend's camera, at a friend's house, with a friend's keyboard. Everything was a bit foreign, especially the sensitivity of that damn keyboard that I kept hitting too lightly. Plus one of the solves was a DNF, technically, but I was too peeved to count it as such. (First time I have a camera and a cube with me... I mess up with a U instead of U2. OH HAIL NAH)
The video _should_, however, give you a general idea of my "style."

OBTW: That was a very good average for me. I still consider myself to average ~12 seconds with a bunch of 11 second averages.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 5, 2011)

WHAT?







lol 47 QTM. Most of my solves are like 85.

Absolutely lol scramble. And on video


----------



## r_517 (Oct 5, 2011)

Clock 
Avg of 460: 7.60
Avg of 12: 6.51 / Avg of 5: 6.33 / Single: 5.27

first practice in 3 weeks... a bit worse than before.. needs more practice


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This...
> 
> Princeton was a fail. You failed one of your goals of Princeton Andrew...you never met Ryan Reese.


 
I know, I felt really bad. MIT for sure.


My Accomplishment: 6.57 Single U L2 B2 U' B' U' F' L2 R2 F2 B2 D' U B U B L' B L2 B' R2 F D2 R D'

Solution:


Spoiler



x2 y R' U' L2 y' R L D2
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U R U R' U2 R U R'
y' U' R U R' U' y' R U' R'
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' f' L' U' L U f U



45 Moves/ 6.57= 6.84 TPS


----------



## bwronski (Oct 5, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.14
worst time: 42.92

current avg5: 24.09 (σ = 3.50)
best avg5: 21.13 (σ = 2.13)

current avg12: 24.32 (σ = 4.17)
best avg12: 24.14 (σ = 4.33)

current avg100: 26.71 (σ = 4.84)
best avg100: 26.71 (σ = 4.84)

session avg: 26.71 (σ = 4.84)

continued from the 61 solves I posted earlier.

Practice. Learn. Practice. Experiment. Practice. Repeat.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 5, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I know, I felt really bad. MIT for sure.



I'm like never gonna meet you  you should Skype me and Andy sometime!


----------



## JyH (Oct 5, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm like never gonna meet you  you should Skype me and Andy sometime!


 
BACK OFF


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> BACK OFF


 
But I've never even talked to him :'(


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 5, 2011)

First average with ZZ ever since my venture into Roux:

Average of 12: 18.85


Spoiler



1. (25.18) F B' L' F2 R2 B2 L' U D R' U2 D2 L2 R' F U' R D2 B' F' L2 R B' D B' 
2. 20.18 F2 U B' U2 R2 L2 D' F D2 F2 L D L F' U F L2 R F' D R2 L2 D' B U2 
3. 17.64 U' R' B L2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B2 R F' U2 B' F2 L F' L2 F2 B' D2 R L2 B 
4. 19.90 B' D R' B U F B2 L D' U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F L D' R2 D2 R2 L B D F2 U2 
5. 18.08 B' R2 L2 D L' R2 D2 L' B L2 R2 B' R' B2 D R' F' U' L' D2 R2 U2 D R F2 
6. 20.18 D2 F U2 R2 U' B L2 R' U' D' F2 D2 L' U B D2 R' F L' U L B U' B2 F2 
7. (11.06) B2 L F' D' U R' U' L2 B' F' R2 B' U' D' F D2 F U D' F' D' U R2 U' F2 
8. 22.94 R F' U' B2 U2 D2 B U2 F2 B2 R2 D' B' R2 U2 D B F D B R' F2 U R' L' 
9. 18.82 D' B U L2 D2 F2 L F' D2 B2 D B F2 U' F B2 U' L2 F2 R' B' L2 R F U' 
10. 14.00 D L U B' F2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L B' U' B D' U' R2 D' U R2 U' F2 B' U F' 
11. 21.83 F2 D' U F' B' U B2 L2 U' R' L F D2 F' L' B D' U2 L' D U' R2 L' U' L' 
12. 14.94 L' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' R B L' U F B2 R' B' U' R2 U' B' U2 L2 F' R2 U



I never knew I was sub-20 with this method. Definitely one of my favourites, second only to Roux. <3
It's handy knowing some CMLL cases that can also be used as COLL's. Also, I'm not sure how most people do ZZF2L, and if there's even anything systematic, but I just freestyle'd it. My transition from EOLine to F2L still sucks, though.

I could probably sub-15 this with practice and probably learning the rest of COLL (which I actually plan to do already, especially since I can use them as KCLL).


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 5, 2011)

Back to Roux and

‎6.04 U2 B L B2 D' R B D2 B2 D U2 F' R' L' B U2 R2 B' D F2 B' R F D' F2 

<3

Fullstep. Didn't really feel like a particularly good solve, to be honest (until I stopped the timer and went O.O).
Hopefully I can manage a solve breakdown.

Edit: Well, I attempted a solve breakdown but I'm pretty sure that wasn't the CMLL I used and my solve was more efficient (mostly because I can't imagine that to have been ~8 TPS). Best I can do, it seems, though still not accurate.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 5, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Back to Roux and
> 
> ‎6.04 U2 B L B2 D' R B D2 B2 D U2 F' R' L' B U2 R2 B' D F2 B' R F D' F2
> 
> ...


 
Haha! 50 STM and 8.28 TPS! Actually theorized that if someone could use CFOP and turn at 10 TPS (lol Feliks), and the fact that the cube could be solved in 45 STM with Roux, then it is diffinately possible for a Roux user to at least turn at a rate of 8 TPS and in this case have a movecount of 50 STM. Low movecount + high TPS = more fasts.

EDIT: wait, more efficient? So the movecount must have been lower by how much?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 5, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Clock
> Avg of 460: 7.60
> Avg of 12: 6.51 / Avg of 5: 6.33 / Single: 5.27
> 
> first practice in 3 weeks... a bit worse than before.. needs more practice


 
What was the best avg100?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 5, 2011)

1:29.00, 1:29.22, 1:29.06, 1:26.47, 1:29.59, 1:31.46, 1:29.00, (1:24.48), 1:30.03, (1:39.46), 1:31.20, 1:28.45 = 1:29.35

third sub-1:30 avg12 on 5x5. Also a PB by a tiny amount.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 5, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.93 PB
1. 9.45 L2 U2 L R' U' R' B L' U L' F' D R2 F2 R F B' R2 D U R' L2 D' R2 B' 
2. 9.77 F2 B U L2 D L2 F D' L2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 U D' B2 L F' B U2 L2 R B2 U 
3. 9.18 F B L' U' F D L' R' D' F' R D L2 B L2 D B2 R' D B L' U L U F 
4. 9.76 U' L2 B' R B' U' L B' F D2 U' F B U' D2 R2 L2 U' B' D' F' L' R2 B D' 
5. (11.86) D B' D R2 B' F' U' B L D2 F L R D U' F2 R2 L' F2 D' R D R' B F' 
6. 10.14 B2 L' D2 F' B D' U F2 L' U2 D R2 B2 F' R' F' R2 L B F' U F2 U' F L2 
7. 10.34 R D' U2 L' B' L F' D' L R2 D2 L' D U2 R' B F R' L2 U D' R' F2 B' U 
8. 10.19 D L F L2 F' B' L B' D F2 U B' L B2 L2 F U L2 R U' B' D2 B2 D' F 
9. (7.77) F2 R U2 D F R B R L' U F B' U F U2 L' F' B L2 D2 L B2 L D2 B 
10. 11.63 U' D B2 R2 F2 L U2 F L' R2 D' L B' D F D' U2 B' U D2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 
11. 9.17 R L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F D B' R' L B L R D2 L' D2 L' U R2 U' F2 U D2 
12. 9.70 L2 B2 F U R F' B2 L' U L' D R' B' L2 D L D' L U2 F L F R L2 F2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> EDIT: wait, more efficient? So the movecount must have been lower by how much?


 
Well, my average movecount (in STM) is ~45. Most of my sub-10's are ~40 (or less), with the occasional "OMGWTFBBQ; my TPS rose like crazy!" but never to such a level (I think out of the solves I've reconstructed, my personal best is ~5.5 TPS). 
I'm going to go on a whim here and say it probably wasn't 50 moves, and that theory is only supported by how the CMLL was a headlights case, not the one in the reconstruction I did earlier. I'm pretty sure I reconstructed incorrectly.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2011)

Randomly did solves on my crazy foot cube
1:04.85 single. But now I want sub 1
Edit: 54.25


----------



## timeless (Oct 5, 2011)

after like a month of practicing oh
i got a pb of sub 1


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2011)

1.93, 1.55, (2.56), 1.65, (1.30) = 1.71 2x2 average of 5, 0.07 slower than PB.


----------



## CRO (Oct 5, 2011)

18.88 average of 50, PB and first sub19


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:36.29
1. (1:26.06) F' B' Rw' Bw Rw2 B2 R' Lw' U' D' Rw2 L Bw F2 Lw' R D Dw2 Lw' B' Dw2 B Lw D Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 B Uw2 D' Dw2 Fw' Rw' Uw' L U F2 Rw Lw' D2 F' Rw' R D2 Lw2 D' L D2 Lw R' U2 Fw' L2 Lw R' Uw' U' Dw2 Lw2 U2
2. (1:45.38) Dw2 B2 U2 Fw' D2 Bw B' Rw2 Lw' R' B2 U Dw' Uw Lw L' Uw2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Dw F' L F Dw Bw Fw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 U Rw2 B L Uw2 L R D' B' Uw Dw2 Lw2 Dw Bw' B' Lw Dw2 Bw2 B U' R2 Bw' B R2 Rw Fw' R'
3. 1:35.06 Rw B2 U' D' Rw L' Uw' B2 Rw Dw2 B R L2 U2 Dw' L Fw2 Lw D' Fw2 Uw2 D2 Dw2 U' B Bw' D2 F' B' Lw' Bw2 R' B2 D' R' Rw' Fw2 B D Uw U' L' Rw' D Dw U' Bw2 Dw' U2 Bw2 Rw U L Fw2 R2 Lw2 U2 Bw R Fw2
4. 1:37.90 U2 Rw Dw2 U Uw' Bw2 D' U2 F R2 D Rw2 Lw D' F' D Dw' L' F' Lw' B' R2 Rw2 Bw' U L F' L2 Fw' Lw' Fw2 B2 L D Bw2 F D2 Uw2 Bw' D' F Fw Lw' U' Dw' R2 Bw2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Rw2 Lw' U' Fw R2 Uw' Fw Bw' Rw' Lw'
5. 1:35.92 B2 Lw D2 B' U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 U' Fw' D2 Bw L' Rw2 B Bw R2 Lw Uw2 L' F L Fw Rw Lw' Bw' Uw B2 R2 U2 B Bw F L Lw' Fw Lw U2 F2 Bw Lw Bw' F' D Lw2 Bw2 F' Rw2 Lw Fw Bw' Lw L' Bw' Dw' F2 B U2 R' L 

PB average and single


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 5, 2011)

I Just realised I now know more than half of the OLL's. 29 of them to be exact 
Not bad considering the fact that I hardly ever speedsolve and thus get very limited LL- practice...


----------



## r_517 (Oct 5, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> What was the best avg100?


 
didn't have that function on CCT:-( i assume it should be around 7.1 ish


----------



## marcobelotti (Oct 5, 2011)

wooho...1:08.69 megaminx single with 4lll....f2l sub 20 s2l finished at 53...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 5, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I think this is my greatest cubing accomplishment ever.
> 
> *Best Average of 100: 9.96*
> Ao100 and Ao12 are PB. Sub 10 Ao100 in only a year and 4 months of cubing.



w.t.f.



theanonymouscuber said:


> I know, I felt really bad. MIT for sure.



What about Harvard?



Phlippieskezer said:


> Average of 5: 9.81 (σ = 1.42)
> 1. 8.41 F' U F2 U' R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 R F L' R' F' R' B F D2 L' R' F L'
> 2. 9.26 B D2 F B R' L U' R2 L' U2 F' D2 L' D B' F R2 L2 D R F L' F2 D B2
> 3. 11.76 R F2 D2 F' L' U' D2 B D L R2 U B' L' U' F D2 R' B' R' U2 L U2 R' B'
> ...


 
Congrats. I'm hoping for this soon.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 5, 2011)

@Phlippieskezer a few pages back
Yeah, just watched it. Your turn style seems like you go at rather high tps. Interesting... 
Also you are WAY better than me at CMLL if you get times for it I saw in the OAQT. My blockbuilding is just a tad faster than yours though and possibly also my LSE... My CMLL greatly let's me down.
I think you've beaten me. Your improvement is simply amazing.


New achievement: 10.96 avg5 timed on my phone (iiTimer).
I can't remember if it was lucky or not but one was a forced EO skip.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 5, 2011)

71 correct, 0 wrong, at 105 BPM (with 100% accuracy)

It's fun. 

67 correct, 0 wrong, at 99 BPM (with 100% accuracy) using ring/pinky instead of index/middle.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 5, 2011)

5BLD said:


> @Phlippieskezer a few pages back
> Yeah, just watched it. Your turn style seems like you go at rather high tps. Interesting...
> Also you are WAY better than me at CMLL if you get times for it I saw in the OAQT. My blockbuilding is just a tad faster than yours though and possibly also my LSE... My CMLL greatly let's me down.
> I think you've beaten me. Your improvement is simply amazing.
> ...


 
If he had your blockbuilding skill, and you had his TPS, you guys will be faster. It is kind of like a Yin and Yang comparison I guess. Blockbuilding vs. TPS.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 5, 2011)

Hm. I got an idea. 
If it's alright with you, phlippieskezer, do you want to keep in contact with me and we can give each other tips in our weak points? It'll be fun and we will improve even faster, I hope.

Edit: on a side note I was thinking of making a CMLL trainer for mac. None of the trainers work for me :/
I'll get started tomorrow as I've got a simple idea.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 5, 2011)

4x4

51.79, 54.10, (49.65), (59.69), 50.18 = 52.02
54.73, 53.35, 1:03.52, 51.79, 54.10, (49.65), 59.69, 50.18, 1:02.13, 1:02.21, 51.45, (1:05.35) = 56.31

o___O I ****ing love 4x4


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 5, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> 71 correct, 0 wrong, at 105 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


 
lol ya, I use it to pass time at work

75 correct 0 wrong is pb so far


----------



## Hershey (Oct 5, 2011)

5BLD said:


> New achievement: 10.96 avg5 timed on my phone (iiTimer).


 
Dude. You will be sub 10 by the end of this year or else! In fact, it might take like 1 or 2 months.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 5, 2011)

Clock Avg of 500: 7.53 / Avg of 12: 6.76 / Avg of 5: 6.48 / Single: 5.33


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 6, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> What about Harvard?


 
Oh lol, forgot about that. Yeah, definitely then.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 6, 2011)

5BLD said:


> @Phlippieskezer a few pages back
> Yeah, just watched it. Your turn style seems like you go at rather high tps. Interesting...
> Also you are WAY better than me at CMLL if you get times for it I saw in the OAQT. My blockbuilding is just a tad faster than yours though and possibly also my LSE... My CMLL greatly let's me down.
> I think you've beaten me. Your improvement is simply amazing.


 
Funny thing about my solves, they're really inconsistent. I HATE some CMLL's and LOVE others (my CMLL times literally range from 4 - 0.5). I should probably get better algorithms. I think that's mostly what makes me so inconsistent. Really, when I look at your videos and reconstructions, I actually think you have about the same overall TPS as me, if not higher. My TPS just raises much higher during CMLL and I pause too much during second block. Jip, second block has always been my weak point. In terms of TPS, I think I probably average ~3.75 (STM). 
As for LSE, when I was starting out, I used to think this was a weakness, so I kept spamming LSE training on qqtimer, and I got around ~2 seconds average with it when I averaged just sup-15 overall. I guess when I noticed how bad my blocks were and started working on them, I sort of forgot about my LSE, with which I probably average ~3.5 seconds with now. Therefore, I think with some LSE practice (which I'm too lazy for right now), I could probably get consistent sub-12. That, and I need to freakin' stop pausing so much during second block. Seriously. 

As for me "beating" you: there's no such thing. This is a hobby. Firstly: who cares? Compete inwardly, not outwardly. Secondly: you have a lifetime.



5BLD said:


> If it's alright with you, phlippieskezer, do you want to keep in contact with me and we can give each other tips in our weak points? It'll be fun and we will improve even faster, I hope.



Don't know, and, frankly, don't care. Just send me a PM or what-have-you if you require help. The only problem, really, is that in terms of TPS, you sort of just figure stuff out on your own. I can't even give you example videos because of how I lack a camera, too. Just don't be surprised if I can't answer your question.



That70sShowDude said:


> Congrats. I'm hoping for this soon.


 
Thanks, and good luck!

Edit:
Another <3

Average of 5: 9.95 (σ = 0.16)


Spoiler



1. 9.92 U' R B' U2 F' L U R2 D2 B2 U F D' B' F2 U' F' D U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U 
2. (9.38) B' D2 L U2 R B' U D2 F2 L2 U' D B' D F' R2 F R' L' U' L2 R B' R L 
3. (12.43) D R' B' U' L' B' R L F' L R' D B U2 R' U2 F R2 U' D F L2 F U2 B2 
4. 9.78 U F2 R' F U2 F2 U R D B R' L D2 U B' F' L' B R D2 U' F U F' R2 
5. 10.16 F B D' B2 L2 F2 R L D' F' B' U D' F D R' F2 L' D' B2 U B2 D' R' B2



Not quite my PB, but pretty darn good for me.

The following ao12 was 10.80 also, by the way.


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 6, 2011)

1:15.86, 59.39, 1:09.50, 53.04, 1:07.44, 55.32, 59.44, 56.52, 1:07.27, 51.43, 1:05.93, 1:07.60, 1:06.39, 1:09.47, 55.97 

Some OH, almost sub 1 for the average. Been doing it for 2 weeks now.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 6, 2011)

First sub-5 6x6 single: 4:58.77 with double parity 


Big Cubes <3


----------



## Hershey (Oct 6, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Average of 5: 9.95 (σ = 0.16)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Very consistant! Were all of the solves non-lucky? Meaning blockbuilding was not extremely easy, etc.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 6, 2011)

Shengshou 6x6 got here today. It's gonna take me a bit to get used to it, but in the meantime, I did get a PB already:

3:14.61, 3:14.16, (3:07.63), (3:20.34), 3:16.04 = 3:14.94

The 3:07 had 'double parity'.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Very consistant! Were all of the solves non-lucky? Meaning blockbuilding was not extremely easy, etc.


 
I think there were ~2 that were noticeably easy. I'm sure I lucked out on a bunch of them without noticing, though (it happens ). Every solve gave me a CMLL I'm relatively good at, though, so that helped.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 6, 2011)

Inspired by Mike. 

Average of 5: 50.56 (solves 8-12)
Average of 12: 52.96
1. 49.31 R2 B Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 U' L B2 D Rw' F D2 L F Fw' D' Uw' Fw2 F' L' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U' Uw' L F R' U' B' Fw U L U2 Rw' L'
2. 59.36 L2 Uw B' D2 R B F2 Uw' B' D L D2 L' U' L' U' B2 F' U2 D' F Fw' U R Fw' Rw' B2 L' Rw R Uw' L' B2 F2 U' F' B' Rw2 D2 L'
3. 52.77 Uw Rw' R Fw2 F' R2 Fw' Rw F2 Uw L2 F L' F Fw2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 Fw D L Fw2 Rw F Rw' L' Uw2 Fw2 U2 B2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L2
4. (47.60) R D' U2 F' D B2 D' Rw2 R Fw' F' Rw' R2 L' D' Rw2 R' Uw2 U F2 Fw2 B2 D Fw' R2 L B' Rw' D U' Rw' Uw' D R Rw2 B' Fw' D' U' Rw2
5. 54.71 R D' U2 F' D B2 D' Rw2 R Fw' F' Rw' R2 L' D' Rw2 R' Uw2 U F2 Fw2 B2 D Fw' R2 L B' Rw' D U' Rw' Uw' D R Rw2 B' Fw' D' U' Rw2
6. 1:00.07 D2 R B' F2 Rw' U' Uw2 R' D2 U' F' B' D' B L' R' F2 D B2 Fw2 F D Uw' B2 D2 Uw R Uw2 Fw' Rw L B2 U R2 F' R2 D' L' D' Rw'
7. (1:04.50) Rw' U2 L Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw Rw R2 L D2 R' Uw F L F Rw U' D Rw' U' B R' Uw' L2 B2 L' R2 D' Rw' Uw D2 R2 Rw U2 Uw' B Fw2 L2 Uw
8. 51.44 R2 B' Rw' L B Uw2 U D' R' B2 U D2 L2 F Rw B2 L2 B' Fw' Uw F U' Uw' F' Fw2 U2 R' F2 Fw L2 Fw F' B' L B' Rw Uw2 Rw B' Rw'
9. 48.76 Rw2 D B R Fw2 F' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw L Uw U2 Rw' B2 U' L F' Rw2 F2 U R' Rw D' Uw F D' R B2 L2 D2 B U Uw2 D R U' F Rw2 D2
10. 52.93 Rw L2 U' L2 Fw2 Rw Fw Rw2 Fw2 R L2 F2 Fw' D Fw2 U2 R2 L' Rw2 U Uw Fw' Rw' Uw D U Rw' L2 Uw2 F' D2 L2 Rw B Uw2 Fw2 L U Rw U'
11. 50.99 Uw2 F' U R D' Uw' Fw Rw F' R' B2 F R2 L' U R' Fw' U Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw D2 F D2 F2 R Fw2 R' F U' R' Fw' B2 D2 U2 Fw' Rw' B2 R2
12. 49.26 D2 L' R' Uw2 B2 U2 R Rw2 U Fw' U' B2 D L R' Rw' U2 Fw F B Rw2 B2 L Uw' Rw F2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw B' R2 Rw2 Fw D' Rw2 L U2 L' U 

Both are PBs. Definitely could have been better, since the avg12 had a counting 59 and 1:00.  
I hope to get sub50 avg and possibly even sub40 single in the near future... 
Old PBs were 52.79 avg5, 54.25 avg12. Single is 43.xx with two opposite centers done


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2011)

(1.65), 2.34, 1.84, (3.25), 2.47, 2.13, 1.81, 2.19, 1.86, 2.02, 1.75, 2.30 = 2.07 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## bwronski (Oct 6, 2011)

number of times: 40/40
best time: 15.23
worst time: 33.21

current avg5: 24.75 (σ = 1.85)
best avg5: 19.74 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 22.78 (σ = 2.79)
best avg12: 21.48 (σ = 1.94)

session avg: 23.83 (σ = 4.10)

just cfop, but i was doing color neutral instead of my normal dual color (B/G) and this is also to drill my pll's
tomorrow will probably be a CLL and roux day

overall i was happy how easy it was to switch to color neutral, so far no HUGE issues, just forgetting which cross color i did


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 6, 2011)

11.17 with LL skip :3


----------



## yockee (Oct 6, 2011)

3x3 ao5 - 12.91 PB!!!!! Cube: A5

1. (11.72) R' B D2 B U2 F2 D' R B' L2 F2 D B2 L F R D F' B' L F2 L2 R' D F'
2. 13.39 F D R2 F' B U2 D' B2 L' D' L2 F B' U2 B' R B2 D2 B2 U2 F U' B2 R B2
3. 12.13 U L2 F R2 U2 B D' F D' B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 R2 D2 B L' D2 U2 R U' R D
4. 13.23 L' B U' L U2 B' U' D' B2 U2 R' F' D' R F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R' U2 B' D' R2
5. (13.59) D2 F2 D L2 F2 B D2 L' R2 D R2 D F' L' R' U' F2 U' R U L D' B2 U F'


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 6, 2011)

New NL PB of 14.93! Almost beat my lucky PB too


----------



## aaronb (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got out an edge out of a Shengshou 4x4 V1 without the internal pieces falling out of place. (First success )


----------



## xabu1 (Oct 7, 2011)

NL PB of 14.44 today


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 7, 2011)

9.91 Ao100



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 101/101
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 9.91
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 7.20
Worst Time: 12.38
Individual Times:
1.	9.80	B' F' L' R2 D' F2 R2 U B L' D L2 B U' R' U2 B2 F' D F L2 D L' R2 F2
2.	9.67	U' L R' U L' R D' U L R' D2 U2 L B F D U F D' B U2 L2 R2 U' F2
3.	12.38	F' L R F' R B L2 R2 F D' U' L2 R F2 U2 L U L2 R2 D2 U' R D' R D'
4.	11.16	D' B2 F2 R2 U L' D2 U' B' F2 R' F2 L2 D' U L' B' F2 L2 B L2 R' D U' R
5.	9.66	R2 U R2 B F2 U' R' B F U L2 B2 F U2 B' F2 L F2 L2 R' F L D2 B2 R2
6.	10.58	U2 L2 B F2 L2 R' D2 U' R' D' R2 U2 B2 F' U B2 L U F2 L F' L2 F2 D2 U'
7.	7.20	D' B F2 R2 U' R' U2 B2 F' L R2 B L' R F' U F' L' R D B F' L R2 B
8.	9.28	D' L U' B' L D' U L' R2 D2 U2 R2 B D U B2 U2 B F L2 B' F' D2 U' L'
9.	12.02	L2 D' B F' R2 U' L R' D L R' B' R B2 F R F' R U L' R' B' F' D' U
10.	10.34	D' U2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 F D2 B R' D L' D' U' F' L2 R' U2 F L' R2 F L2 R2
11.	10.61	B F2 U R2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 D' U' F L' R2 B F R U B2 D2 F' R' B2 R' U
12.	10.38	B' F D U L' R2 B F2 D2 B' F' R2 B L B' L2 U2 F2 L R' B' L' R D' R2
13.	8.95	R2 F R' D' F' R' U' R2 D U' R' F2 R D2 L2 B2 F' D' L R' B2 F' L' D2 U
14.	9.72	L2 F2 D U L2 R2 D U L D2 U' L' R' F2 D2 U F2 D U L D' U' L2 R U2
15.	11.12	R' D' U' L2 R2 B D L' B' F L' R2 U2 F2 L R2 D U' B D U F' L R2 U'
16.	10.36	B2 F' D2 U L R D U L2 R' B' D' U2 B2 F L' D2 U2 L R F2 D B' D' L'
17.	10.27	B2 F' U' B' D U L B' U L B2 L B2 R' F D2 B' F2 R' D' B F2 U2 R2 D'
18.	9.62	B' D B2 F2 D' R B2 D L R' D U2 B' L' R' B' F' R' U' R B' F' L2 B' L
19.	10.44	D2 B' L2 U' R B2 U2 L2 R F2 D' B2 F' L2 R2 U' R' F D U' B F' L U' B2
20.	9.56	B2 F U2 L2 D' B' F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F' U' L2 F R2 F L2 R U F' L' R D'
21.	8.66	R' F2 D L R2 D2 B' F R' D2 F' L' R' D B D' U' L' R' D' U2 F' L' D2 L
22.	10.59	B2 F L' R2 F R2 B D' B2 U2 L B' F' D2 B F L' R' F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D'
23.	11.17	U R2 B F R2 F2 D U2 L' R B2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 R D' L' R D U F' D' U2
24.	10.58	U L R F2 L' D2 U' B' F2 U L' D' U2 F' D U' F D' R2 B2 D F D' B D
25.	9.02	R2 F' L R2 B2 F' L B' R' U F' L2 R F' L2 U' B2 F2 L R' U' B2 F2 R D2
26.	9.86	D' U B F' L U2 B F L' U B L F' D B L2 U2 B2 D U2 L R2 D2 R U'
27.	12.08	D' U' L F2 U2 B D2 U L U R' B F' R2 D' U' B' L2 R D' U2 L2 B2 U2 R
28.	9.76	D R' D' U B F L2 B F' U F2 L R' U' B2 F D U B' D B2 F2 D2 B' R2
29.	10.25	B F L R D R2 U R2 D R B' D U F L2 R2 F' U B' D2 L' D2 L' R2 D
30.	10.75	B R U2 L2 D2 L2 R B2 L' R B2 R' D' R2 F' R' B L' R2 B' D2 L2 R F2 D2
31.	11.20	R' F2 D2 F U2 L U2 F' D2 U' L' B F D U B F2 L' R B' L R2 U B' F
32.	11.20	R' F' R2 F' L2 R2 B' R' U2 L F L' R' B2 R B' D2 B2 F' U F U2 F2 L' B2
33.	10.23	L B L2 R' D' U' L2 R B2 L' D2 U2 F' D' R' B2 F L2 B' F' U B' L R2 D'
34.	8.83	F' U' R' B2 F D' B' L B R' D2 L2 R U' B2 F' U' F U L2 R' F R' B F2
35.	10.66	U B2 L' R' D' U R2 D' U2 B2 D2 B' D' B2 R2 F L' B2 L' B F' R D2 B2 U2
36.	9.64	B F2 D2 U' B' L' D' U' B' D2 U B2 L' R2 U2 B L2 R2 B' D' U F2 U' B2 F2
37.	8.84	R B F2 R2 B F2 R2 B R2 B' D R' U2 B' F2 L2 B2 F L U2 B2 L R U R2
38.	10.56	B' F D U' B F' D L R2 B' F' D2 F' D U L B2 F D2 U2 L2 U' L' R U2
39.	8.19	L D R' F' L2 B' L B' F2 D' U2 L B2 F' D U2 B' F2 D U' L2 R D B' R2
40.	10.66	F2 D2 L R' D2 U2 B' F2 U' B F' L B' U L R' B L' R D2 U2 B L2 F' U
41.	11.50	L2 U' R2 B L2 R2 B U2 R2 F L2 D2 R D U' B U2 L' R D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F
42.	9.80	L' R2 B' L B F2 D' R2 U L2 R B F' L F' L U' B' F2 L B F' U' F D
43.	8.88	L U B2 F' D2 F L' R2 U' R' B' F R B' D U' B2 F' D2 U R' D' L' R2 F'
44.	8.66	D' B2 F U' L' B2 F U2 F2 R' F2 D2 B U L' R' D U B D U B L' U' F
45.	9.52	R2 B D2 U' F2 U2 L' R2 B R' F2 D2 U' B F L2 D F' R2 D2 U L2 R U F
46.	8.67	B' F' L F2 D' R2 D2 U L R2 B2 D' U2 L R' F2 L2 R' B2 F R' D' L R' U2
47.	9.92	B' L' R D' L R D B R' D2 U B' D2 R2 U2 L F' L' R2 U F2 L' R2 U2 R'
48.	10.59	U2 B' F' D2 L D2 U' B L B2 F2 D L2 F' U R2 B' F' U F' R2 F2 D2 U R'
49.	9.27	B' U2 L R' B D B' F2 L2 R B D U B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F U
50.	9.45	D U R2 B F U2 F2 U L2 R F L' D F D2 U2 R U2 B2 L R' D' U' B L2
51.	9.17	D' U R D' U' B2 R2 U R F2 L U' L' R B' L R D U' L' U L R B F'
52.	8.08	U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U2 L R D2 R2 D2 U R' B2 D2 L B F2 U2 B F' D U R2
53.	9.75	L B' R2 D U' L R D2 L' R D U2 B' F D' U2 F D' L' F' D U2 L R' U
54.	10.24	F U' L R2 D U' B L2 R2 F' U' B F' D2 F2 D F U R B F2 D' U' R2 B
55.	9.67	R2 U B2 F' U2 B F' U' B2 F D2 U' R2 B' F2 L2 R U' B U L' R2 D2 L U2
56.	9.69	L' D' U' B L R F' L2 D2 F L' R2 U2 L2 B' F' D U' F2 L2 R2 D' U L2 R
57.	8.31	D R2 D F R B D2 B F2 D2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B L' R2 B F U' L' R B' L2
58.	10.44	F' D' U2 B' D U2 R D' U B2 L2 R' U L2 R' B U2 B' D' B2 L' R2 B F R
59.	11.55	D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 F' L2 B2 F2 D U B F2 R B' L' R D2 L' R B2 F' U
60.	8.30	D U' L D2 B F' R2 F D U' B2 D L B F L F2 L' R2 D2 U B' F2 L2 U
61.	10.45	B F' L' U' B D2 L B F2 D R2 B' D2 L' B2 F' U' F2 L2 B2 L B' U' L' R
62.	9.03	D2 L2 D R' D2 U' F' L D2 L2 R D2 R D' L2 R' B R B' F L' D L R D
63.	9.24	U B2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 R' D' U2 F' U' R' D2 B' F D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R D' U
64.	10.69	D' F L B F2 L B2 F U L' R D F' D2 U L' R2 B F' R' D2 U' B2 L2 R2
65.	10.44	D2 U R' F L2 U' B F L2 B F' D' U' B2 L' D U' F2 D' U R D2 L D B'
66.	9.02	L2 R U B2 D2 U B' F2 D U2 B2 D' F' U2 L' R2 D L' D2 U L R2 D L U'
67.	10.84	D' L' F2 D L2 R' F2 D B2 L2 R2 B F' U R F2 U2 F' L R U L2 D L R
68.	9.89	B' L B' U' R2 D' B' F2 U2 L2 D' U2 L' U2 L D U' R D2 B D' U' B2 F2 D'
69.	10.48	F' D2 B2 F' L B F' L2 R' D U' L' F2 L' R F R2 D' R2 U2 L B2 F2 L' D
70.	12.02	R B D U2 L D U B' R' B2 F' U L2 B F' D' U' B' F D' R U' L' B F'
71.	9.58	F' D B' U' F L R2 D' B2 D' B F D2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 F2 L R2 F' L' R'
72.	10.42	B' L2 D R' D' U' F D' U' B' L2 B R' B' D' L2 R2 B' F2 D' B' F2 L2 R2 D'
73.	10.19	B' D' B F2 D U L2 R D' U F L R D' U L F2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 U' L R2
74.	9.16	L R' D' U' B' D2 U2 R' B2 L U2 B' F2 L' D R2 B F2 D' U B D' B U F
75.	9.17	U' L2 R' B' F2 L' F2 D2 U' R' B2 F L' F L' B F2 L B2 U2 B D2 U2 B' F
76.	10.36	U2 B2 F' L2 B' D' U' B2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 D2 U' L' B' U' R' F' D U2 F D B'
77.	10.84	B2 F2 L' B D' B' F2 L' D2 R B U2 B' U R2 B2 F' D2 U L F D' F2 D' R2
78.	11.62	F2 L2 U2 L R' B' D2 U F L2 D U R D U2 B2 D' U' L D2 L' U' F' D2 U'
79.	9.88	B F D L' R2 D L R U R2 F' D L D U B2 F' L' B F2 L' D2 U B2 F2
80.	10.80	R U' B2 D2 B' R D L2 R2 B F' D B2 U2 B2 R' B F' D U' L R' F' D U
81.	9.02	B2 F2 U2 F' L' R U' L U L2 U' B' L' R2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 F D' B' F2 L2 F2
82.	11.14	L R D2 F' D2 U R2 F U2 L' R B F2 L F U B F D2 U B' D U L2 R'
83.	9.95	D2 R' D2 B F L2 U B' U2 L U' L2 R2 B2 U' R' U' L' B2 D B2 R F U2 L2
84.	10.84	L' R2 D' U B2 D' L' B2 D' U' R2 B2 L' D' U2 B' D2 U L2 B L2 R B' D2 B'
85.	10.95	B2 L R' U' B' R' D' U' F' L2 D B2 F U B2 R' U R D L2 R' F D L' R'
86.	10.56	F2 R2 F D B D2 B2 F2 L2 B U' R2 B2 F2 U2 R' D L U L R2 B2 R' U2 B'
87.	8.83	B R D' U' L R' B' D B R2 U L2 R' F L' U' F L' F R' F' L U' L2 F2
88.	7.67	L2 R2 D U R' D' L2 R' D F2 L' R' F2 D' U' F D2 U2 R' D F D L' D' B'
89.	8.64	L2 D' U' B2 L2 B' F R2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 F U' R B' F' L R D L' D2
90.	10.56	D L2 D U' F' L' D U2 L' R2 D' B2 F U' B L R D2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' R2
91.	9.30	U2 B F R U F D U' L D' L B2 R' D2 F U' R' D U2 B' F' U L' R' F
92.	7.80	U' B' F' D L' B2 F2 L2 D U' R2 U L R B R2 F L2 R' D U L2 R2 D L2
93.	8.95	B2 D2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F D' U2 F' U' B' L R2 D2 B F2 R2 D U2 L' R' B'
94.	9.67	D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R B F' L R F' D2 U L' U' B2 D2 U F2 L2 R' B L R2 D
95.	9.88	B D2 R' B2 U' L U' R D' B' U' B2 F U R' D2 U B2 D' L D' F2 L' B2 F'
96.	10.45	B2 L2 R' D2 L R2 U B' D F' L R B F' L2 F U2 L' U2 L F U' F U2 L'
97.	11.03	L' R2 D' U' F' D2 L2 R' B2 D' L R2 F' L R' D' U' F' L R' D U B2 D2 R
98.	9.12	L B2 F L' R' B' L2 R2 F' U L' R' B' U' L' R' B' F D2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U'
99.	8.12	U' B' D' R' B U F' U' R B2 F' U B' F L2 D2 U' L2 D B2 F D U2 L' F
100.	8.28	D F2 U' F2 R B U' L2 R2 U L D' U2 L2 R2 B D2 L' R2 B2 D' L R D2 U'
101.	8.97	L' D U' L' F2 R2 D' L' R2 D2 U2 B F' D' L2 D' U2 B' R2 U B L R' B2 F'



8.58 Ao5


Spoiler



Average: 8.58
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 7.67
Worst Time: 10.56
Individual Times:
1.	(7.67)	L2 R2 D U R' D' L2 R' D F2 L' R' F2 D' U' F D2 U2 R' D F D L' D' B'
2.	8.64	L2 D' U' B2 L2 B' F R2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 F U' R B' F' L R D L' D2
3.	(10.56)	D L2 D U' F' L' D U2 L' R2 D' B2 F U' B L R D2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' R2
4.	9.30	U2 B F R U F D U' L D' L B2 R' D2 F U' R' D U2 B' F' U L' R' F
5.	7.80	U' B' F' D L' B2 F2 L2 D U' R2 U L R B R2 F L2 R' D U L2 R2 D L2


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 7, 2011)

‎2nd day with shengshou 6x6

3:07.00, (3:17.65), 3:08.54, (3:02.53), 3:10.37 = 3:08.64

That 3:02 contained a messup during L4E, and a sup-30 3x3 stage. Should have easily been sub-3.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 7, 2011)

First PLL under a second, four times.  
A-perm (a) 0.98, 0.98, 0.95, 0.98 
Really trying to bring my tps up.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Oct 7, 2011)

100 moves in 4.55. did it yesterday.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 7, 2011)

Argh. So close to sub 2:30.

PB Average of 12: 2:31.24
*1. 2:44.16 
2. (2:14.77) 
3. 2:27.70 
4. 2:26.86 
5. 2:14.94 * 
6. 2:39.17 
7. (2:46.93) 
8. 2:36.02 
9. 2:34.14 
10. 2:37.01 
11. 2:19.35 
12. 2:33.01 

Tried rolling but failed. Bolded is 2:23.17 AO5. PB as well


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 7, 2011)

(18.27), (14.50), 15.40, 14.52, 15.08 = 15.00 

meh


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2011)

80 correct, 0 wrong, at 118.5 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 7, 2011)

sq1:

10.06, 9.82, 10.50, (13.36), 8.78, (8.20), 8.52, 10.77, 11.90, 10.85, 12.13, 8.82 = 10.21

Damn close.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 7, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> sq1:
> 
> 10.06, 9.82, 10.50, (13.36), 8.78, (8.20), 8.52, 10.77, 11.90, 10.85, 12.13, 8.82 = 10.21
> 
> Damn close.



Again, I am in total shock. :O
Very Impressive


----------



## slocuber (Oct 7, 2011)

Average of 12: 11.57
1. 10.58 D B F' U2 R' D' U B D' B R' F' R B' D' L F' L R2 U' D B2 D' F' U2
2. 12.27 U' R L U2 R2 D L' B' L' B' R B' R' U2 R2 B' R' B F' L2 R2 B2 F' L R'
3. 11.61 L2 B' U2 R2 L' B2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 D' R' B2 L' D' L D U R' F' L U R U'
4. 10.05 L' U R L B2 R2 F R2 L F2 R' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F' U F D' R' F' D2 U B'
5. 10.10 R' B2 U2 D R L B' F' U2 L2 B R2 F' U' B2 F' D F' D' B' L' F' L B D'
6. (14.19) B' F' R' F' B2 R D' B L2 D R2 U B' U2 R L' U' F R' B L D2 L U' L'
7. 11.89 B D' B' D U R' B2 U D2 L2 U' R2 D F D B2 L R' F' R2 B2 R D F R
8. 13.16 D' B' R2 L D B R2 F R' F D R2 L' B' F U D F D R' L2 D' B' D2 L
9. 12.91 R2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 R' U' D2 L' B R L' D' F' D R' B F L' R' F' U F2 D
10. (9.88) L' F' D' B2 L F2 D2 U' B L' R U' R F U2 R' F R' L' U R U D F2 L
11. 11.92 B L R2 D2 U F B' U L R F D' L D2 F' L D R2 U' F2 B' U2 R B' F2
12. 11.22 R2 B L2 B' F2 R2 F U F2 R' F' D' R F U2 D L2 F U2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' L2 

PB avg12. This was a part of a 12.21 avg50, which is also PB. Best avg5 are solves 1-5 (10.77), which is my third best average.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2011)

81 correct, 0 wrong, at 120 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 7, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.53
worst time: 19.97

current avg5: 16.21 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 14.98 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 16.95 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 15.73 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 16.66 (σ = 1.48)
best avg100: 16.66 (σ = 1.48)


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 7, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> 100 moves in 4.55. did it yesterday.


 
How much did your cube melt as a result?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Megaminx sim - 1:38.69, 296 moves QTM, 3tps.

Recorded, but hypercam 2 decided to just record a black screen.


----------



## Brett (Oct 7, 2011)

My megaminx came in the mail yesterday. Got to the last layer without much problem. Couldn't figure out how to do a 3-cycle with the corners until this morning. Timed myself and I got sub 10-minutes intuitively. I'll stick with playing around with it before I actually try to learn algs to solve it faster. It was nice to have to think about a puzzle again.


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2011)

48.23 
5x5


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 48.23
> 5x5


 
WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2011)

QMinx single - 1:32.53, 296 moves QTM, 3.2tps

On video, and hypercam actually recorded it this time.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 7, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> If that's 5x5, WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


 
[ QUOTE=fazrulz;652533]
48.23 
[ COLOR="white"]5x5[/COLOR]
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 7, 2011)

Omg Feliks


----------



## qqwref (Oct 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 48.23
> 5x5


Did you get a 3x3x3 skip?


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope, just a really fast reduction. I didn't look at the time, but I'm guessing it was around 37. Centers didn't feel ridiculously fast, so the breakdown was probably something like 17-20-11

-Using Florian's SS 5x5


----------



## Hershey (Oct 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> -Using Florian's SS 5x5


 
Does the SS 5x5 lock up a lot? How do you like it compared to the V cube?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 48.23
> 5x5


 
wtfthataremycenterstimes


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 8, 2011)

15.8 OH single 

D' U L F R2 B2 L U2 L R' B L' U B R' F' D F2 R' B2 U2 L R D2 R

pretty cool


----------



## Florian (Oct 8, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Does the SS 5x5 lock up a lot? How do you like it compared to the V cube?


 
The ShengShou doesn't lock very much and i like it much more because it's lighter and feels better in my hands. The ShengShou feels smoother.
The ShengShou Feliks used is modded, because the ShengShou has bumbs on the corners too.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 8, 2011)

BruceCubing28 said:


> 100 moves in 4.55. did it yesterday.


 
Not even 25 TPS.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 8, 2011)

W00T! First (recorded) sub-15 ao12: 13.80 =D PB
Also, a couple PB singles in that, my best was 13.37! Last two solves were sub-12. PB single is 11.26 =0

Felt like amazing look ahead and TPS for me! I hope I don't start sucking all of a sudden now... I will try to record some solves now. 
Oh, and it was my less-than-a-week-old lubix zhanchi... amazing cube, but controllable. 

Times: 
1) 15.00
2) 14.84
3) 14.48
4) 13.72
5) 12.32
6) 13.13
7) 13.27
8) (29.19) don't ask, plz...
9) 14.87
10) 14.37
11) 11.96
12) (11.61)

Hehe, last solve done in front of my mom...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 8, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 48.23
> 5x5


 
Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2011)

It's pretty unlikely to beat your PB by that much, but it does happen sometimes.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 8, 2011)

B2 L' B' F' U2 D2 B' R2 D' R' D2 L' D B R' B U2 F' U2 L' U B U' B U' 

Yay 29.85 OH single

y'
R' u' 
R U' R'
y2 U' R' F R
L' U2 L y R U' R'
L U L2 U L
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## Escher (Oct 8, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 48.23
> 5x5


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2011)

Escher said:


> [noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> [/noparse]



lol


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 8, 2011)

1:07.85, 59.56, 1:03.37, 47.13, 1:04.59, 47.76, 46.72, 52.19, 45.29, 1:16.70, 55.62, 53.50, 1:04.91, 29.85, 37.79, 54.84, 44.19, 57.13, 58.28, 43.03, 1:03.88, 1:08.60, 59.68, 51.98, 53.28 = 54.83 OH Average of 20. Hopefully if I go to Indiana Open, I don't choke xD My goal is a sub-minute average.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 8, 2011)

What the **** faz?!

My draw literally dropped when I read that.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2011)

Feliks, what the hell.


anyway, my accomplishment:

6x6
2:49.60 single with OLL parity

1:20 centers
:59 edges (wat?)
:30 3x3


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a 2:07.206 solve on the 7x7x7 sim earlier. No good averages though.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 8, 2011)

Yaay! 3x3 PB Single! I also got PB ao5 and Ao12 today!!!

10.36 PLL skip. I had lots of extremely short pauses, and good F2L TPS. Easy cross. scramble:
L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U B U R' F D2 L' U F'


----------



## Julian (Oct 8, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Yaay! 3x3 PB Single! I also got PB ao5 and Ao12 today!!!
> 
> 10.36 PLL skip. I had lots of extremely short pauses, and good F2L TPS. Easy cross. scramble:
> L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U B U R' F D2 L' U F'


I also got a PLL skip.
This, pehaps?


Spoiler



z2 L2 U2 R2 D' R
y R' U R U' R U R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
L' U L U' y' R U R'
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
U L U L' U L U2 L'


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 8, 2011)

Julian said:


> I also got a PLL skip.
> This, pehaps?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, I'm pretty sure that was it. Except I did my sun from a different angle...


----------



## Julian (Oct 8, 2011)

1. 1:03.11 u2 B' D' B2 r2 R2 F' f u' R F2 U' D' F' R' f' B' F2 D2 R' L' U' r2 u2 D F' r' F B U2 f2 D' u' F u2 U L' r2 B f'


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 8, 2011)

Lots of fail in there, but still PB, still good enough for now. It's good to finally be sub-2.5.

2.80, 2.41, 1.90, 1.77, 2.13, 2.40, 2.21, 3.00, 2.94, 1.86, 2.43, 1.97, 2.83, 2.80, 2.41, 2.03, 1.59, 3.15, 2.46, 1.88, 2.41, 1.77, 2.05, 1.75, 2.88, (5.50), 3.34, 2.53, 2.33, 1.65, 1.84, 4.86, 1.88, 1.90, 2.36, 1.88, 4.27, 2.22, 1.59, 2.52, 1.96, 3.94, 2.43, 2.25, 1.96, 1.91, 2.88, 1.91, 1.93, 2.65, 1.78, 2.65, (1.56), 2.21, 2.40, 2.33, 2.71, 2.05, 1.84, 2.05, 3.40, 3.68, 2.50, 2.28, 3.28, 2.05, 3.05, 2.19, 3.90, 3.18, 2.11, 2.41, 1.58, 2.53, 2.56, 2.52, 4.06+, 1.80, 2.44, 1.61, 2.27, 1.93, 2.02, 2.52, 2.84, 4.72, 2.11, 2.15, 2.63, 2.02, 2.71, 4.30, 1.97, 2.28, 2.27, 2.05, 2.02, 3.06, 2.19, 2.28 *= 2.45 2x2 average of 100.*
Using a WitTwo, with stackmat of course.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.91
1. 8.74 U D' B2 R F U R D2 F2 U' R' U2 F' R2 L2 B R' D U F B' R B' F' R2 
2. 10.97 R2 B U' R' L' D L D R' B2 U2 B D2 B2 F2 L F U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U F R 
3. (13.12) R2 U2 B R B2 D2 R B' D' U2 B2 L' B' D B' U' F2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 B' U D 
4. 8.27 F' B L' D R D U2 B2 F' U D' R D2 L D U' R U L' R2 F' U2 B F R' 
5. 9.78 R' L2 D2 U' R2 D' U F U R2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 B' R F' R F' B U' D2 B2 U 
6. 10.17 B R U2 R B' U2 R F R L F' U D2 R U B2 F2 R' F' D' U B' F' U2 B2 
7. 12.85 U' B D' R2 D B D2 F B' L2 B2 U2 R' L' D2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' U2 B' F2 
8. 9.79 B2 L' B' F R B' R' B' D' R' D' U2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B' U' B2 L' U F B' D 
9. 10.27 B U L R F L U2 F2 D2 B' U' L' R2 D2 L F2 R F B2 R2 L' F2 L' F' R2 
10. 9.42 B2 L' U' F' R2 B' R2 L U2 L F' L' D' F2 D U2 B' D B' R' L' D2 L F2 D 
11. (8.24) U B F' L2 F2 D F2 R U2 B' U R U' L D2 R B F L2 F' B2 D2 L' U' D2 
12. 8.86 R2 B2 U F D' L R2 F2 U F2 R' F2 L' F' L2 F U2 B D' L2 F L' U B' U' 

All full step. Counting high 12 

Edit:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.93
worst time: 37.20

current avg5: 11.35 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 9.20 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 11.32 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 9.89 (σ = 0.60)

current avg100: 10.79 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 10.79 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 10.79 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 11.02

A pop and a 14 towards the end ruined my chance to break a PB set loooong time ago. 0.07 away from PB avg100..had 2 sub-10 avg12s in there though


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 8, 2011)

Today at Taipei Open:
- two 3x3 sub-10 averages including an 8.03 non-lucky (video to be posted)
- 36.08 4x4 single, 44.53 average (I think; counting times were 38, 44, 50 . . .)
- 1:26 5x5 average I believe
- 2:57 6x6 single and 3:0x average
- 14.59 OH non-lucky single


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 8, 2011)

Escher said:


>


 
what the actual hell is wrong with that cat


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 8, 2011)

11.82 avg100


Spoiler



11.77, 11.79, 10.99, 12.59, 10.21, 11.04, 10.41, 10.81, 12.37, 11.84, 13.29, 10.01, 11.93, 13.59, 12.03, 12.92, 10.54, 12.34, 13.64, 10.12, 12.90, 11.83, 12.94, 12.47, 9.60, 13.16, 11.20, 10.06, 13.28, 13.39, 12.30, 10.70, 12.94, 11.58, 10.78, 11.47, 10.58, 12.99, 12.32, 12.43, 13.93, 9.79, 13.24, 13.61, 11.45, 12.34, 11.74, 10.83, 12.47, 12.52, 11.36, 12.10, 10.83, 13.35, 11.51, 11.99, 11.09, 11.80, 12.86, 10.51, 14.97, 12.22, 13.24, 10.21, 12.06, 11.60, 11.56, 10.58, 12.41, 12.24, 12.77, 12.35, 12.41, 13.08, 12.10, 10.84, 12.08, 12.57, 12.66, 11.78, 11.60, 11.46, 11.32, 10.12, 11.70, 11.05, 9.40, 12.79, 13.08, 9.08, 12.10, 10.27, 11.68, 11.19, 11.64, 12.02, 14.81, 10.60, 10.00, 10.17



Literally got this right after opening a new zhanchi. Definitely my best cubing accomplishment.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 8, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 11.82 avg100
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Nice job, Mike! What was your previous best?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2011)

6x6
So, I got a sub-3 avg12, but the best avg5 is 3:00.50. Lololololol

2:40.97, 3:00.31, 2:59.73, 3:21.35, 3:05.45, 2:43.92, 2:58.26, 2:57.80, 3:05.96, 3:08.72, 3:05.43, 2:52.27 = 2:59.78

Notice the two sub-2:45's.
I love Shengshou 6x6.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 8, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Nice job, Mike! What was your previous best?



12.12. So shaving .30 off of that is crazy. Well, not for Andrew Ricci.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 8, 2011)

PB Ao5 and Ao12  Ao5 was 18.46 (beat my previous PB by about a second) and Ao12 was 19.30 (Beat my PB by over a second)! Happy 

And Andrew, you are amazing o.o


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 6x6
> So, I got a sub-3 avg12, but the best avg5 is 3:00.50. Lololololol
> 
> 2:40.97, 3:00.31, 2:59.73, 3:21.35, 3:05.45, 2:43.92, 2:58.26, 2:57.80, 3:05.96, 3:08.72, 3:05.43, 2:52.27 = 2:59.78
> ...


Looks like you're better than me now


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 9, 2011)

Meeting Frank Morris in a ~ 2 weeks.


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

Got a 50.60 second 4x4 solve and a 1:37.86 5x5 solve.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/allresults.php?d#me

220.4 Millisecond average at midnight.

I'll try again tomorrow after I go outside and am really awake.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 9, 2011)

first sub 6 NL single 
(5.97) U F2 D B2 D' F' U' R U D R2 D R2 F2 B U2 L2 B U2 F D' F2 D B R2


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 9, 2011)

Gabbasoft 4x4. 201 move solve in 5:54.19 It doesn't really matter as I couldn't care less about speed, but it shows that I'm improving. This is just practice for before I convince my dad to buy me a ShengShou v3 (And a LanLan 2x2!) 

EDIT : 182 moves in 4:45:35. Really easy, though.

Man, I don't even own a 4x4 yet and I already know that centers are my favorite part! I forgot to mention this is Reduction.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Oct 9, 2011)

5x5 avg12:

Average: 1:51.90
Standard Deviation: 5.14
Best Time: 1:37.00
Worst Time: 2:00.84
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:37.00)	F' Uw2 R2 F' R Bw F2 D' Dw' Rw' B' L' Bw Dw2 L U' Bw L' Lw' Rw B' Fw' F2 Uw' L' Lw2 R Dw Uw2 Rw' U2 L Dw2 B2 R B2 Fw F2 D Dw' Uw' U' B2 Fw2 Rw U' Lw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Dw Rw' D2 Bw' U F2 L' R' Uw
2.	1:53.88	Uw2 Bw' L Lw2 Rw' R' Bw Fw' R Bw2 R Fw' F' L Dw2 L F2 D2 Bw D2 L' Rw' D' B L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Fw' F U2 Rw Fw2 L2 Rw R Bw' U Lw' Uw' Bw' L2 D2 Uw U' Bw' F' Lw' B2 Fw2 L' Lw Rw' R2 B' Fw Rw Uw U2 F'
3.	1:59.59	B2 Bw' L' Rw' R' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw F Uw Rw2 D U R' B2 Fw2 L2 B2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw D B2 F L U' Rw B R2 Dw B Rw B2 Lw B' Fw2 F D' B' Bw Fw' L2 Lw' Fw' Dw' Uw' U' Bw Rw' R F L' R' Dw B Lw2
4.	(2:00.84)	B' Bw Fw F2 Lw R' B D2 Bw L2 B Bw2 Uw' Bw D2 Lw2 Rw' R B L2 Rw R D2 F R2 Fw2 Uw' B' Bw2 L Lw R Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 F2 Lw' Bw Lw R2 Bw2 F D2 U2 Lw' U' Rw' U Fw Dw' U L Lw2 Rw R2 D Bw' F2
5.	1:42.72+	F D Dw B2 Bw' Fw' F' Uw U2 B Bw Fw F' Rw2 F' Rw Dw R B L Uw Bw2 U' R Bw' U F D' Bw' Uw' Bw Fw2 F D Bw' F L B' L2 Dw F2 D' Dw2 Uw U' Lw' D' L' R Fw F Lw' F' L' Lw2 Rw R Dw2 B D2
6.	1:57.81	Rw2 B' Uw' R' B' Lw2 Rw' D Bw D2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw' Lw2 B Bw' Fw F Dw Bw2 Fw' L Bw' Fw' F D' Dw2 Uw' U R D Fw Dw' U' L Lw' Rw R Bw' Dw2 L2 Rw Bw Lw' U2 Bw D' U Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 Lw Fw R2 U2 L'
7.	1:49.31	L2 Lw Rw R D' B' Bw F Uw' L Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw B F U Rw2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' Rw' B2 Bw Dw Lw2 Uw B' Dw' U Fw F L' Lw2 R' Fw' Lw2 Rw' Uw F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw D' U' B2 Bw2 D Dw2 Uw' U Rw2 B F' D' Dw' U2 L
8.	1:44.33	Rw' Uw U' L2 R2 D' Lw' F2 Rw D' U' L2 B2 F2 U Fw' U F L F L2 Lw2 B' F D U2 L Lw Fw' F U Bw2 Dw' Fw' Dw Rw' B Dw' Lw' D2 U' Bw' U2 Bw Fw2 L' Fw2 Dw' B L2 Lw' R B' Bw Fw2 F L' B2 Fw' D'
9.	1:57.83	U F L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' B2 F Lw D2 Uw B' L2 U' Bw U2 B F' D Bw2 F2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' B' Bw Dw' Rw D2 Dw' L' Rw2 R2 B Bw2 F R2 B' F L' Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 Bw D2 B D Dw' U' B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' F2 Lw2 Uw F
10.	1:53.03	Bw' Rw F Dw Uw B Bw Lw' Rw Bw L' Fw Lw Uw F R2 Dw2 U2 B Lw' Fw' L' D2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 B2 Lw' R' D2 L F Dw' Uw' L2 B2 R' F D Dw Lw Bw L' U' Bw Fw2 F2 R Dw B' R' Fw Lw2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw
11.	1:54.08	D Dw2 Lw Bw' Uw' B' F Uw2 F' Dw Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Lw2 B Fw Uw2 Lw' U R' Bw Dw2 Uw2 R2 Bw D L2 R2 Bw Fw' U2 B' F2 Lw U' L2 Bw' U2 F Rw Uw' Lw' Uw U2 F2 L' Fw L Rw2 F2 Dw L Rw Bw2 L2 D' R
12.	1:46.43	Lw2 U2 L D2 Dw Uw' U2 Lw' Rw Dw2 B' R D' Dw2 Uw' U B' Bw R2 D' Dw' Uw2 U2 R' B2 D2 Uw U' Fw R' U' Rw2 D Fw F2 Lw' R' B2 Uw2 Lw' U2 B L2 Rw R2 D2 B' D2 U' R D U' L2 U' Bw2 Fw F' Rw2 U2 B2




Best avg5: 

Average: 1:50.48
Standard Deviation: 4.31
Best Time: 1:42.72+
Worst Time: 1:57.83
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:42.72+)	F D Dw B2 Bw' Fw' F' Uw U2 B Bw Fw F' Rw2 F' Rw Dw R B L Uw Bw2 U' R Bw' U F D' Bw' Uw' Bw Fw2 F D Bw' F L B' L2 Dw F2 D' Dw2 Uw U' Lw' D' L' R Fw F Lw' F' L' Lw2 Rw R Dw2 B D2
2.	1:57.81	Rw2 B' Uw' R' B' Lw2 Rw' D Bw D2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw' Lw2 B Bw' Fw F Dw Bw2 Fw' L Bw' Fw' F D' Dw2 Uw' U R D Fw Dw' U' L Lw' Rw R Bw' Dw2 L2 Rw Bw Lw' U2 Bw D' U Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 Lw Fw R2 U2 L'
3.	1:49.31	L2 Lw Rw R D' B' Bw F Uw' L Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw B F U Rw2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' Rw' B2 Bw Dw Lw2 Uw B' Dw' U Fw F L' Lw2 R' Fw' Lw2 Rw' Uw F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw D' U' B2 Bw2 D Dw2 Uw' U Rw2 B F' D' Dw' U2 L
4.	1:44.33	Rw' Uw U' L2 R2 D' Lw' F2 Rw D' U' L2 B2 F2 U Fw' U F L F L2 Lw2 B' F D U2 L Lw Fw' F U Bw2 Dw' Fw' Dw Rw' B Dw' Lw' D2 U' Bw' U2 Bw Fw2 L' Fw2 Dw' B L2 Lw' R B' Bw Fw2 F L' B2 Fw' D'
5.	(1:57.83)	U F L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' B2 F Lw D2 Uw B' L2 U' Bw U2 B F' D Bw2 F2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' B' Bw Dw' Rw D2 Dw' L' Rw2 R2 B Bw2 F R2 B' F L' Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 Bw D2 B D Dw' U' B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' F2 Lw2 Uw F


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 9, 2011)

biggest accomplishment for 5x5: ao12: 1:36.78 and ao5 from 7-11: 1:33.06 

Average: 1:36.78
Standard Deviation: 3.63
Best Time: 1:30.17
Worst Time: 2:01.93
Individual Times:
1.	1:36.83	R Bw F' D2 L' Uw2 Bw' Dw R Uw' L' B' F2 L' Fw Lw Dw2 B Bw Fw2 Dw2 U' Fw2 U B2 U L' Rw Uw2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Uw U L Dw2 L2 Dw' F' Lw2 Uw' U Bw L' F2 L' R Dw' U L' F' Lw' Rw Dw' R' Fw Uw' B' Lw U
2.	1:42.32	Rw2 F Uw' Bw Fw2 F Lw2 D' Lw' Rw2 F Rw D' Dw Uw' U' Lw2 B2 F2 L U2 Bw2 L2 Lw Dw' L2 Lw R2 Uw' Lw Dw2 Fw D Uw Fw Lw D' U B Bw D' Dw2 Uw' U' Rw D2 Dw B' Dw2 U' Fw F' Rw' Uw Bw L' Rw Bw Uw F2
3.	(1:30.17)	U2 Fw2 F2 D Dw U' B' Lw2 R2 B2 U' Bw2 Lw R Uw U L' Lw R2 U' Lw R' D B2 F U2 Fw F' L2 Rw' R' B Bw' R2 Fw F2 Rw' Bw F R' B2 L2 Bw' Fw2 U' R2 D' Dw' Rw2 Uw Rw2 B Bw' Dw' R' B Fw2 Lw2 R D
4.	1:43.02	D' Dw2 U Fw L2 U B Bw' Fw' F2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 B D' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Bw Fw' F2 Uw' L U' L R' Dw' B2 Dw2 B Rw' Dw Uw2 U' L Lw Uw' F Lw2 R B' Fw D' Dw' Fw' D U' Lw2 Fw2 U L2 R' B D' Dw2 Bw' D'
5.	1:38.43	D2 Uw2 L' F2 D2 F Lw Fw' F' R B2 Bw Fw2 F2 L Fw2 Lw Rw' R2 Dw' U L Dw' Bw Fw' F' Uw' L' Uw Lw F2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 B2 R' F L' Rw' B' Rw' Bw D2 U' B Bw' Rw B2 D' L2 D2 Dw Lw' Dw2 Bw' Dw Lw' Rw Bw2 U'
6.	(2:01.93)	Uw' B2 L' R Uw Lw2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw' D' Dw2 Uw' U' L' Dw2 Lw Dw U2 Bw2 D Dw2 Uw' U' Bw' Dw' Fw2 U Bw2 Dw' Bw' Fw' Rw B2 D' Dw Uw2 U' Lw' R2 D2 L2 D' U' B2 Fw2 L U' L F' Uw B' F2 U2 Bw' Uw2 U B' Dw Bw2
7.	1:33.52	D' Uw' Bw' D U Fw' Rw' D2 Dw U Rw' Bw' Fw2 D U2 Rw2 Fw' D' Uw2 Lw' B Dw B D2 Bw Fw2 F2 Dw Bw L' Dw' Uw U2 Rw' B R B2 Rw R2 Uw Bw' U' L2 Lw Uw B Fw2 Rw' F' Lw2 B Fw' F2 Uw R2 D2 Lw' D Fw' Uw'
8.	1:31.97	B' Bw2 Rw F L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw F R Bw F2 L' Fw' D' Dw' Lw Rw' D' Fw D2 Dw U Fw F R Bw2 F L B2 F2 R' Bw' F2 D Lw' Rw R' Bw Lw D' U Bw' Fw' Uw2 L' Lw' U' F' U2 F Rw2 Bw Lw' Dw2 B Dw2
9.	1:31.42	Uw Bw R' Dw2 B' Bw Rw2 D' Uw U2 F L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B2 F' Lw Rw D Dw Bw' F2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 Dw' Uw2 Fw' Dw Bw' L U L2 Uw L R B Bw Fw F Rw2 Bw' D2 Fw2 Dw L Fw D2 L Bw' U' Rw Dw' B2 Bw D2
10.	1:33.68	R2 D B2 Lw' Fw2 F L Lw2 F' D' B' F L Lw R2 D2 Uw Fw D2 Dw Fw L Lw' Fw Uw F2 R2 Bw D L' Lw2 Uw Bw2 Lw U2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 L' R D Lw2 D' Uw U Lw B2 Bw' F2 D2 U' L2 Bw' Fw2 L' Rw2 B Bw' Fw' Lw'
11.	1:40.40	L Lw2 D' Dw' U Rw2 R2 B' Dw B2 Fw Lw' R2 B Fw2 F Uw B Fw D Dw Uw2 U2 F2 Lw' B Bw2 Fw Lw Rw2 U B2 R' B2 Uw B Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' F2 Dw' B' Fw2 F2 L2 Dw2 U' F U2 F2 R Uw U F2 Dw Rw2 B' L D'
12.	1:36.25	Dw2 Bw2 F Uw F U2 F' Dw B2 D' L Dw' L2 Lw' Rw2 R Bw2 Fw F U R' Fw Uw' U Rw2 B Dw2 Lw Dw' F2 D2 L F2 D Dw2 Uw' U2 R2 F' Dw U2 B' Dw B F2 Rw2 U2 Bw' U Bw' F' Lw2 B2 Bw Fw2 F' Rw' Dw' Bw' Uw2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 9, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> first sub 6 NL single
> (5.97) U F2 D B2 D' F' U' R U D R2 D R2 F2 B U2 L2 B U2 F D' F2 D B R2


 
Reconstruction, please? Really fast. O__O


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 9, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.85
worst time: 18.31

current avg5: 11.51 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 10.13 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 11.06 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 10.54 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 11.13 (σ = 1.11)
best avg100: 11.13 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 11.13 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 11.16

My busted GuHong still works


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 9, 2011)

14.09 AO100 3x3, with a 13.29 Ao12 in there
2:27.04 5x5 AO12

All PBs.

Working on 4x4 now...lets see if I get anything out of that...


----------



## EricReese (Oct 9, 2011)

Mike first thing I did when reading your accomplishment

Me- "THANK GOD HE GOT A NEW CUBE"

Ryan-"oh your talking about Mikes PBs? Yea .3 is a lot but with his old cube...I believe it"


----------



## Axiys (Oct 9, 2011)

Skewb PBs!
Avg 12 5.76
Single Full step: 1.27
Single lucky 0.87 (lol only 5 moves)

Yay!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 9, 2011)

Randomly did a LSE ao12.

2.43

Better than I'd expect.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

Roux with feet 3:10.52.

I feel like trying a speed blind. Might do it later when I have a couple of hours free.
Or maybe just do a first two blocks speedblind?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 9, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Skewb PBs!
> Avg 12 5.76
> Single Full step: 1.27
> Single lucky 0.87 (lol only 5 moves)
> ...


 
Film a sub 7 average, and I'll believe you.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 9, 2011)

Woot. 160 moves in 3:47.12. Gabbasoft 4x4. Look-ahead is getting better! I hope I'll be sub-3 with a real cube when I get it xD


----------



## JyH (Oct 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Film a sub 7 average, and I'll believe you.


 
I think this is complete BS as well, based on his previous posts:

www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=629181#post629181

2 days later:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=630361&viewfull=1#post630361

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=630389&viewfull=1#post630389


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 9, 2011)

Average of 5: 16.62
1. 15.50 R L' D2 R' L2 B' L' D U' B' U D L D' U' R F2 L' B' U' F B' L2 D' F 
2. (13.61) L2 D2 L' B2 F2 R' B L2 D2 R' U' B2 R2 U L2 R B U' L2 D U' R' U' L' F 
3. 18.91 U' D2 L2 D' R U' L U' D R' L D2 B U' B2 L' U' D' R' U F2 U B' D' F2 
4. (20.74) L R U' L R' B' R2 F' U2 D' L2 R' D U B F2 U2 F B R2 L B D' B2 L 
5. 15.44 L B F2 U' D2 R' U B' L' D B2 U R' B L' D U L' R' D U B U L R' 

Kinda common for an avg5 now.  OH.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 9, 2011)

My accomplishment : I've memorized both OLL and PLL parity and the alg for the last 2 edge pairs for 4x4, and I don't even own one yet.


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

3:14.47 6x6 solve!

I love my shenshou!


----------



## Hershey (Oct 9, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Average of 5: 16.62
> 1. 15.50 R L' D2 R' L2 B' L' D U' B' U D L D' U' R F2 L' B' U' F B' L2 D' F
> 2. (13.61) L2 D2 L' B2 F2 R' B L2 D2 R' U' B2 R2 U L2 R B U' L2 D U' R' U' L' F
> 3. 18.91 U' D2 L2 D' R U' L U' D R' L D2 B U' B2 L' U' D' R' U F2 U B' D' F2
> ...


 
Since when did you get so fast at OH?
0__0


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 9, 2011)

Da fuq.

5.76 F2 U R' L2 D2 L U F' B R F U F' R2 F' R' F2 L2 R D2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 

lolscramble. Definitely lucky. 
TPS was crazy for this solve, because I could see what I was doing the entire time, instead of pausing. <3

Edit: http://tinyurl.com/algyxPre2Dinspe

TPS was lower than I suspected. lolzers.


----------



## APdRF (Oct 9, 2011)

First sub-minute in 4x4:

58.54 with OLL parity  

PS: I envy the people that love their sheng shous... I'm still waiting mine, two months later...


----------



## Hershey (Oct 9, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Da fuq.
> 
> 5.76 F2 U R' L2 D2 L U F' B R F U F' R2 F' R' F2 L2 R D2 L2 B' R2 B' R2
> 
> ...


 
Warning. Reaction is not child friendly:


Spoiler



Damn who's a sexy *****.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2011)

Megaminx single 1:27.36. Could have been sub 1:20, but epic fail on CP. First sub 1:30.

Sim of course. Real PB single is 1:45


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Da fuq.
> 
> 5.76 F2 U R' L2 D2 L U F' B R F U F' R2 F' R' F2 L2 R D2 L2 B' R2 B' R2
> 
> ...


 
WOW that's a lucky scramble.
Well done 
Unfortunately I got a sixflip then E2ME2M'... 8.88. Chinese lucky number. Hope it means something good.
I went for the two move first block and did not see the easy phasing, silly me :/


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 9, 2011)

To be honest, I don't know what phasing is. I just did that stuff on the fly. 

Thanks, and, yeah, very, very easy scramble, for sure.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> WOW that's a lucky scramble.
> Well done
> Unfortunately I got a sixflip then E2ME2M'... 8.88. Chinese lucky number. Hope it means something good.
> I went for the two move first block and did not see the easy phasing, silly me :/



I got 18.36. I hate scrambles like this.


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

1:25.70 real megaminx solve.


----------



## Skullush (Oct 9, 2011)

Just did 37 3x3 solves. It's like I suddenly got faster.

Session avg: 18.62
Best avg12: 17.19 (PB, previously 18.07)
Best avg5: 16.65 (PB, previously 17.04)
Best time: 10.67 (PB, previously 12.98) (PLL skip)

Whoa.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2011)

17.36+, 20.67, 19.59+, 15.76, 17.58+, (24.19), 17.70, 19.43, 17.84, 19.48, 17.16, 20.17+, 15.94, 16.43, 16.03, 16.36, 13.19, 17.11, (11.38), 12.28 = 17.23

Real 3x3. 3 sub 15's. Last 5 are 13.94 avg5. 16.18 avg12


----------



## r_517 (Oct 9, 2011)

Clock 
Avg of 555: 7.67s
Avg of 12: 6.91s
Avg of 5: 6.46s
Single: 5.17s u=-3,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2,d=0 / u=4,d=0 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dUUU It could have been a sub 5 solve:-(


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2011)

30.47 PLL Time attack. Sooo close to sub 30.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 10, 2011)

4x4

38.78, 41.50, 45.21, 49.63, 44.25, 47.34, 36.41, 47.71, 50.61, 44.46, 42.72, 47.18 = 44.88

36.41 is PB I think. Earlier today i got a 42.40 average of 5.


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 10, 2011)

3x3 PB avg5

Average of 5: 12.96
1. 13.32 B' L2 B' R2 B U2 D' F2 D2 F' U' B R2 U D2 B' F' U2 L U F2 R' F D2 L 
2. (11.89) B' D2 R B2 F R U' L' B F2 L B U R' F' L2 B F2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D F 
3. (13.79) D2 B' D2 B D L F' D2 U2 B R' U R' F2 B R2 D F' B' L' U2 B F' U R' 
4. 13.03 U R2 L' D R' U' D2 B' F L' U B' U D L U' B' F' L2 B' F2 L' R' F2 U 
5. 12.54 B2 U2 F2 R' F U D2 B2 D' B R F2 R B U' B2 F D2 U2 R F U R' D2 L


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 10, 2011)

2.33 2x2 average of 100.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.33
1. 2.21 U' F R2 F R' F2 R' F U2 
2. 1.63 R' F' R2 U2 F R' U R U' 
3. 2.18 U F2 U R' U2 F U R' F2 
4. 2.40 R' U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
5. 2.09 F R' F U2 F2 R F' U 
6. 1.93 U' R' F2 U R' F U F2 
7. 2.63 R' U' F' R U' R F R2 F' 
8. 2.03 R U' R F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 
9. 2.56 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 F2 U' 
10. 3.19 F R F' U2 R U R2 F2 R' U 
11. 2.30 R F2 R F R2 F' U2 F R' U' 
12. 1.77 F2 R U2 F R' U F2 R' 
13. 2.22 R2 U2 R F2 R F2 U' R2 U' 
14. 2.72 U' R' U R U F' R2 U R' U' 
15. 2.71 F2 U R U' F U2 F' R 
16. 2.38 R' F2 U2 R F' U' F U' F2 
17. 1.80 U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 
18. 1.91 R' U2 F R U' F R2 U2 
19. 2.59 R' U2 F R U2 R' F2 U F' 
20. 2.55 R U' R' U R2 F2 U 
21. 2.21 U' R2 F' R U2 F' R2 F' R U' 
22. 2.68 F R' F2 U R' U R2 U' R2 
23. 2.47 U2 R' F2 R' U F R2 U' F2 U 
24. 2.34 U' R2 U' R' F R' F R' U' 
25. (1.52) U R U' F2 U' R' U' R F2 
26. 2.75 F U' F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U' 
27. 2.18 U2 R F R2 F' R2 U F U2 
28. 2.00 U F2 U' F R2 F U' F U 
29. 1.68 F R U2 F' R F2 U2 F' U2 
30. 2.16 F2 R2 F R F U2 F R' U2 
31. 2.21 R2 U2 R U2 F' U' F' R2 
32. 2.09 R' U2 R F2 R2 U R' U' 
33. 3.75 F2 U R2 F R2 F' U F' U2 R' 
34. 2.78 R F' R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U' 
35. 2.02 R2 F2 U R U2 R F2 U 
36. 2.30 R' F2 R F2 R2 U F' U2 
37. 2.27 U' R2 U' F U' F R2 U2 R' U' 
38. 2.28 R' U F2 R' F U' R' F 
39. 2.50 F' U' R F' R F' R' U F' 
40. 1.83 R F' U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 
41. 2.03 R F2 U' F' R F2 R F R' 
42. 2.59 U2 R U2 R' U' F2 R F2 
43. 2.31 U' F2 U' R F' U2 R U R2 
44. 2.33 U F2 R' F' U2 R U' F2 R2 
45. 2.65 R' U2 R U' F2 U' R' F2 R U' 
46. 1.77 F U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 
47. 2.18 U F2 R2 F U2 F2 R' U' R' 
48. 2.58 F R' F' U2 F R2 U F' R' 
49. 2.38 U2 F R2 F' U2 R U2 R U 
50. 2.31 F2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 F' U 
51. 2.40 F' U' F R2 U2 R' U F R2 U' 
52. 3.83 F' U R F2 U' R U2 R2 F 
53. 2.36 R F' R' U F U2 F2 U' 
54. 1.72 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' U F2 U' 
55. 2.05 U2 F2 U R' U F' R' F 
56. 2.06 F R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 F U' 
57. 2.38 U R F U' F2 U F' R U2 
58. 2.33 U2 F R U2 R U' R U' F 
59. 2.56 R2 F2 R F' R2 U F R F2 
60. 2.33 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 
61. 2.22 R' U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U F 
62. 2.31 F' U' F U2 R' U' F2 R' U' 
63. 2.71 F' R' U2 F R' F U R' U 
64. 2.38 U R' F U2 F U' F2 U R2 U' 
65. 2.28 F2 R U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 
66. 2.05 U2 F R F2 U' R' F' U' 
67. 2.30 F' R U' R2 U' R U2 R U' 
68. 3.05 F' U F' R2 F R F2 R2 U2 
69. 2.65 R' F U2 F U2 R' F R U2 
70. 1.55 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' 
71. 2.06 F' U R2 U R F2 R' U' R2 
72. (14.47) U F2 R2 F R2 U 
73. 2.00 U2 F' R' F R' F' U2 F' R2 
74. 2.55 U2 F U2 F R2 F' R U2 
75. 2.00 F' R U R' F U2 R2 U' 
76. 2.65 R2 U F' U R' U2 R2 F R' U2 
77. 2.75 F U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U2 
78. 2.05 F2 R' F U' F2 U2 F' U R' U 
79. 1.58 U F' U' F U' R' U R' 
80. 2.43 U2 R U R' U2 F U' R' F2 
81. 2.05 R U R2 U2 F R' F U' F2 U2 
82. 2.30 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' F R2 U2 
83. 2.50 R2 F2 R F' U' F U F' R2 U' 
84. 1.80 U' F U F R2 F R' F2 U' 
85. 2.46 U F R F' R2 U R' U F' 
86. 2.58 U R U' F' U R F2 R U2 
87. 2.27 F2 R2 F U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 
88. 2.08 F U R2 U' F2 U' R F' U2 
89. 2.58 U F2 U R' F U2 R' F' 
90. 2.16 F' R' F R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U 
91. 2.16 U' R' F' U' F2 R U F' R' U' 
92. 2.69 R2 U2 R F' U R2 F' U R U' 
93. 2.38 F2 U F2 U' R F' U F 
94. 2.08 F2 U2 F' R F R U2 F2 U' 
95. 2.05 R2 F R2 U F R2 F2 U 
96. 2.13 F R F' U2 R U F2 
97. 2.16 F2 U' R' F U2 R2 F2 
98. 2.38 R' F2 R F' R U' F' R' U2 
99. 2.65 F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U F' U2 
100. 3.38 F R' U2 F U R2 U F' U


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 10, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.33 2x2 average of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whoa. Are you going to Worlds?


----------



## JyH (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Whoa. Are you going to Worlds?


 
There's a registration list.
And no.


----------



## Julian (Oct 10, 2011)

1. 1:03.05 U2 R' L' F R' B' U' B2 F' R' B D2 U2 F2 u2 B F' u2 R' D2 L2 R' U' f' F B' L u2 F U2 D2 B U r f L D F' f' L


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.33 2x2 average of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stackmat?


----------



## timeless (Oct 10, 2011)

timeless said:


> whats dp?
> 
> another pb
> Average of 5: 33.51
> ...


 
yay pb
Average of 5: 32.58
1. 29.56+ B L' U L D2 F R U R B' D' R2 F B D2 F' B R2 U L F U F' B R' 
2. 34.90 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F B2 R F R2 F' R' D R' F2 B' R U L D' L' R' D' R' U 
3. 33.28 U B2 F' U' L2 D F2 L U R F B L2 R2 B U B2 U' D2 B2 F' L2 U B L' 
4. (28.71) U' R' D2 B' F2 D2 U L' B' R' F U2 B2 D' U B' R' L D2 U' L' F2 B R2 F 
5. (37.80) F2 L2 B L' D2 U R2 U R' F' L U' F' B' R' D U' B R2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 10, 2011)

> Stackmat?



Yes, it was with stackmat.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 10, 2011)

47.72, 51.30, 48.78, 49.29, (44.09), (54.43), 50.63, 50.91, 53.92, 52.27, 49.81, 50.17 = *50.48*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 50.48
1. 47.72 F2 U' L D' u2 F2 U2 D' F2 D2 U' u B' f2 D u2 R B' R r D' f' r' B f F2 u D B u' R r2 D2 B u2 U F B' D R
2. 51.30 r U2 f2 F2 u2 D U B' F D2 u2 B' U B' L2 B' U' D' L' D' R' U2 r2 D U L U2 D B2 f2 L2 U L' U' f' B2 U' r L2 D2 
3. 48.78 r' f L' u2 L2 f r' U2 u F' D' r L2 U2 F D2 B R' f2 U2 F2 L D L2 u R' B' F U2 u2 B' U u' R' u2 B r u U2 B 
4. 49.29 u' D r' F' r' f' R U u' B2 D2 F' f D2 F r2 F R2 f2 r2 u2 f R' L2 U' f B u2 R2 r' u' f R' U u' r B2 f2 D L' 
5. (44.09) R' B2 f' F D' B' r2 U u' r u' r2 B' D2 U2 r R2 F' L2 R' B2 U f' u L D U L2 F2 u B2 L F2 L' F2 U L2 F' L B 
6. (54.43) u' U' f' D' L R D B' D2 u L2 r2 F2 f R2 f D' R B' R2 D2 u2 L' U2 R L B U R' D' L2 f F R' L F r2 L' D r' 
7. 50.63 D2 B' R L2 f2 L2 F L' D F2 U R2 L2 f' F r' f' U u2 F2 B2 f' r' L u U2 F L2 R u U' f' D2 B' f' F' U2 u R2 B2 
8. 50.91 B u2 r2 L B' L f F U F2 U L2 r' D2 F' f2 D' f' r2 u2 R2 L u U L r2 u2 F' D F2 u f U' f2 F2 R' U u R B2 
9. 53.92 F2 L f2 L2 D' r L2 u2 f r L' D' F U B f u r u' L' r u2 F' R' f2 D r' f L2 D r2 F f u r' u' U F u2 L2 
10. 52.27 R L2 U f B' F U R F' f' r R2 B' U B' L' u2 R' f u L2 u' B2 u B R' L U2 L2 r2 D2 B' f2 L2 F U2 u L' U' D 
11. 49.81 f2 L2 B' F2 f' U' r2 B D' f2 r U2 F' f L D2 B2 f2 D2 B' D B2 L2 B' u2 B F' f' r2 U F2 f' R u F2 f L2 B' L f 
12. 50.17 R' B' f' L' B2 D' u2 r' R' u R2 D L U' f' D R' B2 u L2 U u R D f B2 r f' R2 F' R2 L2 u2 L U F2 D' u' F2 D2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 10, 2011)

3rd or 4th best avg5. Accidentally closed the page, but it was something like:

(blah), 10.11, 10.33, (9.81), 10.34 = 10.26

.04 off pb

edit: wut, cube just popped and I didn't know that it doesn't have torpedos


----------



## Adam96 (Oct 10, 2011)

10.69 single and 14.23 avg 5 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr659KAqm3w


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 10, 2011)

R U' B2 F L' R2 B F' D2 L' D' B U' L R' U R2 D' L' D' L F R2 F' B' 

5.99, my 3rd sub 6, and my first in Canada 

y' D R U' L U L' D'
U R' U' R
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U R'
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

48 turns/5.99 sec = 8.01 TPS
47 with cancellations, but I'll stick to 48 because it's 8 TPS


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.14
1. 11.36 B' L2 R2 D L' R D2 B U F2 L B' D' U' B2 F' D2 B2 F L2 B' D' U R2 U2 
2. 10.58 D B' D' R2 B2 R F' R2 F' R2 L' D' B U2 B' D' L R2 U2 B2 D F' R2 D' F2 
3. 9.75 L' D2 F' L' B2 D2 F D' U' F' B R2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 D F L F' L2 R2 F B' 
4. 8.90 B2 U2 B D2 U' L' B' L R F2 U2 L' D B' U L2 R2 U2 L' B R U R2 D R2 
5. 10.93 L R2 U' F2 B D F' D U2 L R' U' D2 F D F' B U' B2 U' R D2 B' U B 
6. (24.83+) F' U B F2 R2 L2 F' R2 D B D2 R2 F2 R' U F2 L' R2 U2 B U' R' B' D2 U 
7. 9.55 R L2 B F2 U B2 R U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U F' R D L U L2 B2 L U2 B2 D B2 
8. 11.46 B' D2 U2 R L D2 L2 D U B' U F' D U F U2 D B2 R2 U R L2 D U2 R' 
9. 9.47 R F R2 F2 R2 F2 L F' D' R' D' L2 R' U' D2 F2 R' B' U2 L F D' B' U2 D 
10. 9.72 L D' U2 B D2 U L U D' F' D R' B2 D U2 L' U' B' D2 U B' L2 F' D2 F' 
11. 9.66 L B' F' D2 B D' U F' L' F U D2 R2 B R2 D L' U R D R' L' B' D2 U2 
12. (8.84) R B U' R' D' U' B R' B D B2 L2 B F' L D2 L' D L' D' U2 F R2 B' L'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 10, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 10.14
> 1. 11.36 B' L2 R2 D L' R D2 B U F2 L B' D' U' B2 F' D2 B2 F L2 B' D' U R2 U2
> 2. 10.58 D B' D' R2 B2 R F' R2 F' R2 L' D' B U2 B' D' L R2 U2 B2 D F' R2 D' F2
> 3. 9.75 L' D2 F' L' B2 D2 F D' U' F' B R2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 D F L F' L2 R2 F B'
> ...


 
like a pro... g2g soon so just a question: lingyun II or zhanchi?


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 10, 2011)

> like a pro... g2g soon so just a question: lingyun II or zhanchi?



Zhanchi. I don't even have a Lingyun II right now.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2011)

I trolled another forum without being banned (yet)


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I trolled another forum without being banned (yet)


 
You're an odd kid. Also, I don't think you know what the word troll means.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I don't think you know what the word troll means.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.96
1. (1.53) U' F R' F R U F2 
2. 1.91 U F2 U R F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
3. 1.94 U R' F2 R F R U R' 
4. 1.88 R2 F' R F' U F U' F2 U' 
5. 1.91 R' U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
6. 1.97 F' U' R2 U F' U R' U2 R 
7. (4.83) R' F2 R U' R F' R2 F R2 U' 
8. 1.88 R' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R U2 
9. 1.88 U' R' U2 F' R2 F' U R' 
10. 2.30 F' U2 R' F U' F' U2 
11. 1.90 R' U2 R' U R U' R2 F' R' 
12. 2.02 F R' U2 R F' R' F2 R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2011)

chrissyD said:


>



Lol, also, I just got perma-IP-banned from the other forum. This is the 2nd time I've been permabanned, because my IP address changed.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so impressed.


----------



## stricgoogle (Oct 10, 2011)

Ben, why are you trolling forums? Or at least doing what you call trolling?

Also, 4x4x4 47.67 single. Extremely lucky(I think 4 edges skip and 4 move first two centers, no parity) and hand scrambled by my cousin.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I'm so impressed.


 
He's growing up so fast!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2011)

stricgoogle said:


> Ben, why are you trolling forums? Or at least doing what you call trolling?
> 
> Also, 4x4x4 47.67 single. Extremely lucky(I think 4 edges skip and 4 move first two centers, no parity) and hand scrambled by my cousin.



Because they banned me from their minecraft server for no reason and they are lol. Croobs was also "trolling"


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Megaminx single 1:20.64


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2011)

3x3

8.47 Ao5: (7.97), 8.06, 8.44, (10.34), 8.92

Wtf


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 11, 2011)

OH. Counting 27 :fp
Average of 12: 22.71
1. 18.10 F' B R2 D B D2 B2 D2 L D U R' B2 F2 R D' L' R2 U2 B' D F R2 D' B' 
2. 27.79 B2 R F B L2 F' B2 R' D2 R U' B2 F R2 U B R B2 U' F' B' R2 U2 L2 D' 
3. (30.00) U L D2 L2 F D' R L2 F2 D' L' D2 R2 B' F' R U2 D2 R L U D L U B2 
4. 25.56 F2 L2 D' R' D' U F' L' B' L2 U' F' L2 D' B' F D2 U2 R2 L2 B F U' B' D 
5. 23.14 B' D B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' U' R2 U' R2 L2 F R2 L F2 L2 F2 B D' F 
6. (16.25) B2 U2 L2 F U' B U2 B2 R U' B2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F L2 R B2 R F' R2 L2 
7. 18.32 R2 L' B2 L2 R B2 R' B F' L R U2 R2 D' L' R2 F2 B2 D2 L R D2 L2 D2 R 
8. 24.67 L D F' B2 R2 D' B F R U' L D B' F2 R U2 F' B R2 L2 F2 U L' D L2 
9. 22.38 R2 D' B' L2 B L B2 L' F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' L' D' B2 F' U' D' L' B R2 D L' 
10. 22.56 B D2 B D' B R2 U L' R2 D2 B2 D L R' B2 F' U' R L2 B2 U F U' B' F2 
11. 22.41 R B' L' D' R F2 U2 R2 B2 L D' L2 D' R2 F D2 R' B' R2 B' U' L U' D' R2 
12. 22.15 B' R2 D' L F L' D' R2 B' D' B D2 R B U' D2 F2 R2 U2 D B R2 F' U2 L'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 11, 2011)

Yay consistency at the end!


----------



## Hershey (Oct 11, 2011)

*I hate 2x2 *

times:
6.46, 8.53, 6.97, 6.62, *6.70, 5.82, 7.01, 5.67, 4.93, 5.93, 7.51, 4.53, 6.07, 5.87, 4.89, 5.78*, 7.28, 6.84, 7.43, 6.19, 5.47, 6.61, 8.93, 6.27, 7.22, 5.72, 6.55, 5.06, 7.78, 6.59, 7.06, 7.60, 7.14, 6.25, 6.05, 5.98, 6.98, 4.78, 9.06, 7.30, 7.02, 5.69, 5.70, 10.00, 7.35, 8.31, 7.03, 5.60, 7.81, 6.94, 6.39, 7.38, 9.24, 6.99, 6.39, 5.90, 5.42, 12.76, 6.63, 6.07, 6.76, 4.97, 6.93, 5.66, 6.09, 7.36, 6.22, 12.64, 6.43, 8.34, 5.38, 11.58, 5.33, 6.67, 6.05, 5.04, 5.12, 6.00, 6.82, 6.86, 6.65, 9.19, 5.74, 6.46, 4.46, 6.98, 7.21, 6.79, 6.30, 6.54, 6.79, 5.89, 5.94, 7.34, 4.75, 6.86, 7.02, 6.80, 6.74, 6.31

avg of 100:6.69
best avg of 12 (bold): 5.87 
best avg of 5 (underlined):5.50


----------



## Anthony (Oct 11, 2011)

7.94, 8.11, (12.68), 8.86, 8.97, 8.21, 8.36, 8.16, 8.30, 10.38, 9.43, (7.63)

8.67 avg12
8.29 avg5

Ye yeee.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 11, 2011)

9.45

9.00, 11.48, (4.76lol), 7.88, (14.84)


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 11, 2011)

Anthony said:


> 7.94, 8.11, (12.68), 8.86, 8.97, 8.21, 8.36, 8.16, 8.30, 10.38, 9.43, (7.63)
> 
> 8.67 avg12
> 8.29 avg5
> ...


 
College is somehow making people faster! I've dropped 2.5 seconds on average since starting...you're more of a beast than you were before because of it...


----------



## bwronski (Oct 11, 2011)

Ive been cubing soo much more in college. Ive been working on alot.


Accomplishment: I found the answer to my own question in the one answer question thread.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 11, 2011)

2x2
2.90, 1.93, 1.88, 2.63, 2.53, (3.93), 3.22, 2.83, 3.25, 2.97, 3.33, (1.78)= 2.75

Stackmat. Crushed PBs. First five are a 2.36 avg5. Lots of anti-sunes. Only 3 or 4 1-looks I believe. Done while talking to Chris Olson.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 11, 2011)

3x3x3 OH

26.07, 24.93, 27.89, 27.22, 24.93, 28.42, 25.75, 29.95, 24.21, 29.10, 28.52, 25.07

Average: 26.79

Sweet! Last time I did an average of 12 I was averaging like 31...so this is good! I'm so happy my pinkies are long enough to do R' now!

Edit: 2x2x2 Average of 12: 3.90

4.20, 4.10, 3.84, 3.33, 3.63, 4.12, 4.56, 3.87, 3.08, 4.34, 3.12, 4.48

Pretty sure that this is my PB...


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2011)

1.78, (1.15), 1.88, (2.36), 1.27 = 1.64 2x2 average of 5, equal PB. 
Also 1.78, (1.15), 1.88, 2.36, 1.27, 2.30, 2.55, 2.09, 2.40, 1.90, 2.19, (2.84) = 2.07
Edit: 1.71, 2.15, 1.77, 2.25, (1.38), 1.47, 2.72, 2.61, 2.38, 2.08, (3.13), 2.06 = 2.12


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

(5.48), 6.96, 7.05, 5.99, (8.15), 6.24, 7.04, 7.60, 6.21, 6.46, 7.30, 6.58 = *6.74avg12* 
I thought my days of being alright at clock were over - apparently not. There were some nice scrambles in there, but I was on fire just now! No pressure for WC 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 6.74
1. (5.48) (2, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3) / (0) / (-2) / (0) / (3) / (-5) / UdUU
2. 6.96 (0, 2) / (1, -1) / (5, -3) / (5, 6) / (-4) / (1) / (-3) / (3) / (-5) / (-4) / dUdU
3. 7.05 (4, -2) / (-1, 3) / (2, 3) / (-5, -1) / (0) / (-3) / (6) / (1) / (1) / (-1) / dddd
4. 5.99 (-3, 5) / (5, 4) / (5, 1) / (-4, -5) / (6) / (1) / (-2) / (-5) / (3) / (1) / UUUU
5. (8.15) (6, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -2) / (-1, 1) / (0) / (0) / (-4) / (5) / (5) / (5) / ddUd
6. 6.24 (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (1, 6) / (-4, 6) / (1) / (1) / (-5) / (3) / (-4) / (6) / dddU
7. 7.04 (3, 5) / (5, -2) / (6, -3) / (0, 4) / (6) / (-4) / (5) / (5) / (-5) / (4) / dUUU
8. 7.60 (-5, 4) / (2, 6) / (4, 3) / (1, -4) / (-4) / (4) / (-2) / (4) / (-1) / (-5) / dUdU
9. 6.21 (-5, -1) / (3, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (4) / (3) / (-4) / (-3) / (4) / (1) / dddU
10. 6.46 (0, -4) / (6, 4) / (2, -2) / (-2, 4) / (0) / (0) / (-2) / (3) / (3) / (2) / dddU
11. 7.30 (0, -4) / (1, 6) / (-4, 0) / (3, -1) / (2) / (2) / (6) / (5) / (2) / (3) / UddU
12. 6.58 (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 6) / (4, -5) / (0) / (0) / (3) / (4) / (5) / (5) / dUUU


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably the last good 2x2 avg12 I will get before going to Bangkok.
1.86, 2.05, 2.46, 2.03, 2.03, 2.36, (1.52), (2.72), 1.97, 1.71, 2.02, 2.33 = 2.08


----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> R U' B2 F L' R2 B F' D2 L' D' B U' L R' U R2 D' L' D' L F R2 F' B'
> 
> 5.99, my 3rd sub 6, and my first in Canada
> 
> ...


 
I want sub6 in Canada :O


----------



## 7942139101129 (Oct 11, 2011)

5x5 avg5:

Average: 1:49.58
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 1:47.03
Worst Time: 1:58.65
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:47.05	Dw2 Uw F2 L' U2 B Uw Lw R B2 L D2 Dw U2 B2 L' Lw2 Dw R Bw Uw F2 D' Dw2 Uw2 L Rw2 U Bw2 Fw F L2 R2 Bw Fw' Lw D2 Dw' B' Bw F Lw Bw' Fw Uw' F Rw2 F Lw' B2 Bw Fw' D' Uw' L R' B' Bw' L2 Rw'
2.	1:51.50	Lw Dw U' B' D2 Uw L2 Lw Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw Fw D' Rw F Dw' Uw L2 Lw' D2 Dw' Bw' F' Uw Lw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw U' L2 Fw2 Lw U Bw Fw' F' Lw2 D Dw' Uw' L' D2 L' Uw' R' Fw Uw U' Fw2 F2 Dw' Uw' Bw Lw U2 F' Uw U2 F'
3.	1:50.18	Uw' Bw D Dw2 Uw U2 B U' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 U R' Bw L Rw' Fw' Uw Lw' Uw' L2 U' Bw' Rw' R' B' F2 Lw2 Fw2 F' Lw' Uw2 Rw Bw D' L2 Bw2 Dw2 L F2 L' Bw Fw2 D Uw2 B' F2 Lw' D U2 F L2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 Lw F L'
4.	(1:47.03)	B' Fw' F Dw2 B2 Fw' D' Fw' U B' Fw' F2 D2 Lw B Fw2 L' D2 Rw' R' Fw L' R' Uw2 Bw2 Fw F Dw2 Fw' L' Dw Uw Lw R Fw' Rw' Fw F2 U B Bw2 Fw F L Rw2 R2 D2 Dw' U2 F' Dw L Lw R2 B Dw L Bw' F2 R2
5.	(1:58.65)	Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Fw U Bw' Dw B2 Rw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' U' B Fw' Lw Dw Rw2 B' Fw2 Dw R D' R' D2 R U L2 Bw F L' Rw2 D F L' Lw' R Dw2 Bw F' Lw' Rw Dw' Bw Fw' F Uw Bw2 Fw L' R F Uw' L D' Uw' U



Yes Sub 1:50


----------



## Escher (Oct 11, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> (5.48), 6.96, 7.05, 5.99, (8.15), 6.24, 7.04, 7.60, 6.21, 6.46, 7.30, 6.58 = *6.74avg12*
> I thought my days of being alright at clock were over - apparently not. There were some nice scrambles in there, but I was on fire just now! No pressure for WC


 
Using my clock right?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 11, 2011)

PB 3x3 avg12. It's been a while.

(9.95), 10.52, 11.42, 12.26, (42.62), 10.82, 10.14, 10.23, 11.66, 11.76, 12.27, 11.92 = *11.30*


----------



## bwronski (Oct 11, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Probably the last good 2x2 avg12 I will get before going to Bangkok.
> 1.86, 2.05, 2.46, 2.03, 2.03, 2.36, (1.52), (2.72), 1.97, 1.71, 2.02, 2.33 = 2.08


 
I want to give you credit though. You have been practicing like a mad man. You deserve to win

Good Luck


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 11, 2011)

brackets are moves counts




quite easy.
~6 moves/sec


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 11, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.94
worst time: 19.81

current avg5: 16.70 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 14.98 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 16.74 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 15.97 (σ = 1.24)

current avg100: 16.71 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 16.71 (σ = 1.39)

Was 16.5x for most of the solves '___'


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm back to the point where my global 3x3 avg < my global sq1 avg. The biggest hurdle was stickering a new guhong, which I'd been putting off for ages despite my old one dying about three months ago.


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 11, 2011)

15.52, 14.41, 14.17, 14.98, (13.59), 16.33, 15.01, 15.52, (17.68), 16.16, 16.05, 15.77 ==>> 15.39

I don't really know where this came from but this is a personal best by .7 seconds. After these 12 solves, I started to be bad (18's to 20's) so oh well.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 11, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I'm back to the point where my global 3x3 avg < my global sq1 avg. The biggest hurdle was stickering a new guhong, which I'd been putting off for ages despite my old one dying about three months ago.


 
Ah Yes, but what is your global Square-1 average?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2011)

4.95 puck / IQ139 single. probably UWR


----------



## Julian (Oct 11, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> brackets are moves counts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have a link to the download of the version that moves pieces again please? I somehow can't find it.
EDIT: Or whatever version you're using, where you can switch between control schemes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 4.95 puck / IQ139 single. probably UWR



Wtf. That's one of 2 puzzles I have but can't solve.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 11, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Ah Yes, but what is your global Square-1 average?


 
Well, my 3x3/sq1 global averages are ~ 11.5/12.2 atm. Hopefully sub-11/sub-12 in time for UK Open, depending on how much practice I can get in.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 11, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> 15 Puzzle solve


 
Grrrrr. I'm trying this on a random online thing, and I'm getting frustrated. It's nice to have to think about a puzzle again, but I keep getting SOOOOOOOOO close! D: The last 3 times I've tried I've had everything solved except 13 and 14 were switched. -_-


----------



## bwronski (Oct 11, 2011)

20.56, 17.83, 21.31, 23.57, 17.63, 16.95, 21.95, 18.89, 23.34, 20.00, 19.12, 18.93, 17.52, 23.01, 24.26

number of times: 15/15
best time: 16.95
worst time: 24.26

current avg5: 20.35 (σ = 1.88)
best avg5: 18.92 (σ = 1.69)

current avg12: 20.40 (σ = 2.24)
best avg12: 19.65 (σ = 1.87)

session avg: 20.28 (σ = 2.10)
session mean: 20.32

CRAZY pb roux average. I should probably start learning CLL.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 11, 2011)

2.30 2x2 average of 100



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.30
1. 1.46 R' U R F' U' F' U' R2 U2 
2. 2.09 F' R U' R' F R' F2 R U 
3. 1.43 F R' U2 R' F U' F2 U2 R' U' 
4. 2.63 R2 F R U2 R U F2 U R' U2 
5. 2.03 U F2 R2 U' F U R' F2 R 
6. 1.93 F R' U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' 
7. 1.93 R2 U' R F' R F' R F' U2 
8. 2.69 F' R U F U' R U 
9. 1.84 R2 U' R U' R' F R F R2 
10. 1.93 R' U2 F' R2 F R' U F R' 
11. 2.15 U2 R U R' F2 U' R2 
12. 1.75 R' U2 F2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 
13. 1.83 F' R F2 R U2 F U2 F 
14. 2.15 R' U F R2 U R F2 U2 
15. 3.13 U' F2 U' F' R' F U' F R' U2 
16. 1.61 U R' F R' F' R U2 R' 
17. 1.53 U R' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 
18. 2.41 R2 U' R U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U 
19. 2.22 R' F' U F' U R U' F U2  
20. 1.78 U F U' R U2 R2 U' 
21. 3.19 U' R' F2 U R' F' R' F' R U2 
22. 2.93 R U' R U' F2 U2 R U' F U 
23. (1.40) F' U F' U' R F2 U' F 
24. 1.78 R' F R' F' U F' U 
25. 2.36 F2 U' F2 U' F R2 F2 
26. 2.13 F2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F' 
27. 2.56 F' R' U F' U F2 U F R2 U2 
28. 2.46 U F' U F2 U' F2 R' U2 
29. 2.94 R' F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R' F R2 
30. 2.46 U' F2 U R F2 U F' R2 U2 
31. 2.19 R' U F' R2 F U R2 F R' 
32. 2.59 R' F U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 
33. 2.28 F R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 
34. 2.25 U2 R' U' F R2 U' R U2 R 
35. 2.93 U' F R' F U2 R2 F U' R' 
36. 2.11 R U' F2 R2 U' R U' F U 
37. 2.36 R' U2 F2 U' F R F' R2 F R' 
38. 1.75 R F U2 F' R2 U F R2 
39. 2.25 F U R2 U' F U' F U R U' 
40. 2.96 R2 F U' F2 U' R F2 U R 
41. 2.00 U2 F U' F2 U2 R F' R2 
42. 2.33 R' U2 R F' R U2 F' R2 F' 
43. 2.02 F' U2 F R2 U' F' U R' U 
44. 2.83 U' R F2 R' U R' F U' R2 U2 
45. 2.36 F' R U' F U' F' 
46. 2.68 F2 U2 R' U R U' F2 U R' 
47. 2.71 U' R' U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
48. 2.08 U R' F2 U F2 U F R 
49. 1.93 F' U R' U' F2 R U R2 U' 
50. 2.81 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 F R' 
51. 1.94 F2 R' U2 R' F2 U R U' 
52. 2.28 R U F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' 
53. 2.15 F R2 U R F2 U F' R 
54. 2.47 R' F2 U R2 U F U2 R2 
55. 1.93 F' U2 F U' R F' R2 U R2 
56. 2.16 U' F' U R2 F2 U' R F' 
57. 2.19 R2 U F' R F' U R2 U' F2 U' 
58. 2.16 U R F2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 
59. 2.19 R U2 F2 U R F2 U' F' R F' 
60. 2.08 R U F R F' R2 U R' F 
61. 2.65 R F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 U 
62. 1.97 R2 F R F2 R U2 F U R2 U' 
63. 1.65 R2 U' R2 U F' U R U' 
64. 4.47+ F U2 R' F U' F2 U' F U2 
65. 2.15 U F U2 R2 F2 U' F' U R' 
66. 2.09 F' U2 F U' R' F' R2 F' U 
67. 2.13 R2 F' U' R F' R' U F2 R2 
68. 1.61 U' F' U' R' F R' F R F2 
69. 2.65 U F2 R' F U2 F U2 R' U' 
70. 2.80 R U' F' U2 R2 F U2 F2 R' 
71. 1.66 F2 U2 R2 F R F2 U2 
72. (5.86) F2 U R' U2 R' U R2 F2 R' 
73. 2.69 U' F R F' U F2 U2 R F' 
74. 2.13 U' F2 U' R2 F R' F2 U R2 
75. 2.96 R U2 F' U' F2 U' R' F2 R2 
76. 2.31 R F U R F2 U 
77. 1.91 F' R' U' F' R2 F2 R' F R U2 
78. 2.55 U F U R' F R' U2 
79. 3.31 U2 F R' U2 F' R U2 R' U2 
80. 2.22 R U' F R2 U2 R' U R' F 
81. 2.31 F R2 U F2 U F R' U 
82. 2.03 F2 U F2 U R2 F' R U' R' 
83. 3.19 F R U' R2 F U2 F' U F' U2 
84. 2.25 U F2 U R F' R2 F2 U F' 
85. 2.40 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R F2 U' R' U' 
86. 2.83 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U F' U2 R' 
87. 1.93 U' R' U R U' R2 U F 
88. 2.15 R U' R2 F R' F2 R F2 
89. 2.38 R' F R F' U2 R F2 R' U R' 
90. 2.21 F2 U R2 U R' F R2 F' U' 
91. 3.15 R' F R U' R2 F2 U F U2 
92. 2.02 U F2 U' F2 R U' F2 U2 
93. 2.28 F' U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F' R2 U' 
94. 2.83 R' F R F2 R U2 R F R2 
95. 1.83 U F2 R' U F' U2 R2 U' F 
96. 1.77 F2 R F' U' R F R' U2 F' 
97. 2.53 R U F2 U R' U2 R' F R' U' 
98. 2.34 R2 F' R U2 R' F U2 R' U' 
99. 2.71 U' R2 F2 U' F R' F R' U 
100. 2.19 R' U' F2 R F' R2 F' U2 R' U


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 11, 2011)

really fast 
Average of 5: 7.64
1. 7.39 L2 R2 F D L2 F' L2 U' L' R2 F2 U2 F D2 B' F' R U2 D' F2 R F2 D L2 R2
2. 7.73 R L' B2 F' D L D2 U2 R2 L B' D2 L F2 L D R2 B2 L F R D F2 B U2
3. (7.27) D2 R' D R' L2 F D F2 U2 F L2 U L' B' F D' B' R' L D2 U' L2 U' B R2
4. 7.81 R2 F2 R' U B' U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' F' U B' F2 D U' B R L' U2 L R U' L
5. (8.47) L2 U D L B2 U R' L F2 R U' L U L' F R' D F R2 F2 D' B2 D' L' D' 
last one was pll skip lol


----------



## Hershey (Oct 12, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> really fast
> Average of 5: 7.64
> 1. 7.39 L2 R2 F D L2 F' L2 U' L' R2 F2 U2 F D2 B' F' R U2 D' F2 R F2 D L2 R2
> 2. 7.73 R L' B2 F' D L D2 U2 R2 L B' D2 L F2 L D R2 B2 L F R D F2 B U2
> ...


 
How the...


----------



## Julian (Oct 12, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Grrrrr. I'm trying this on a random online thing, and I'm getting frustrated. It's nice to have to think about a puzzle again, but I keep getting SOOOOOOOOO close! D: The last 3 times I've tried I've had everything solved except 13 and 14 were switched. -_-


2-swaps are impossible.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 12, 2011)

Julian said:


> Can I have a link to the download of the version that moves pieces again please? I somehow can't find it.
> EDIT: Or whatever version you're using, where you can switch between control schemes.


 http://www.mediafire.com/?cx0a8c3ngbyi13e


Jaycee said:


> Grrrrr. I'm trying this on a random online thing, and I'm getting frustrated. It's nice to have to think about a puzzle again, but I keep getting SOOOOOOOOO close! D: The last 3 times I've tried I've had everything solved except 13 and 14 were switched. -_-


 you cant get parity on these


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you cant get parity on these


 
Then either I'm not paying attention well enough or the site(s) I have been using was made to make it impossible.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 12, 2011)

what site is it?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what site is it?


 
http://oneslime.net/15/ .


----------



## Julian (Oct 12, 2011)

The site is called is called 'Impossible 15 Puzzle.'
Seriously.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought it could be trying to make people think it actually WAS impossible when it's really not.

I overthink things too much.

Well, for the point of this thread : 1.87, 1.82, 1.86, 1.86, 1.88 = 1.86 Ao5 of (M' U)x8 

0.28 (M' U2 M')

1.54 Ao12 of (M' U2 M') x4


----------



## timeless (Oct 12, 2011)

sub 50 on qcube


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 12, 2011)

Not PB but lol

Average of 5: 12.67
1. (10.86) L2 D U2 F U' D F U' F U B' D' B R2 U' R U2 L2 B F L2 B' R B L' 
2. 14.59 L D L' D' R' L2 B2 L' R' D' L D' B D2 R' B2 U' D2 R' U2 D' L R2 D' R2 
3. (14.60) B D' R' B' U R2 F D B' D' U B U2 B' R' U2 D2 F U' L' B' D2 B D' F 
4. 11.95 L' R B D B U2 R U' R F' R D2 F2 L D R U' L' R2 B' R F2 L' F' L2 
5. 11.47 F2 U B2 R2 L' B D F U' B L' B' R2 B' D' U2 B' R2 D2 L R D2 F' L R

Both 11s had Aperm.
The 10 shoulda been sub10 but eperm recog was slow. Started executing PLL at low 10.

Edit-PB

Average of 12: 12.96
1. (10.86) L2 D U2 F U' D F U' F U B' D' B R2 U' R U2 L2 B F L2 B' R B L' 
2. 14.59 L D L' D' R' L2 B2 L' R' D' L D' B D2 R' B2 U' D2 R' U2 D' L R2 D' R2 
3. 14.60 B D' R' B' U R2 F D B' D' U B U2 B' R' U2 D2 F U' L' B' D2 B D' F 
4. 11.95 L' R B D B U2 R U' R F' R D2 F2 L D R U' L' R2 B' R F2 L' F' L2 
5. 11.47 F2 U B2 R2 L' B D F U' B L' B' R2 B' D' U2 B' R2 D2 L R D2 F' L R 
6. 12.14 R' D2 L F' U' R U L B D2 L U' L2 F B' L2 U' R2 U2 D' L B D2 B' U2 
7. 13.38 U R F R' F' D2 U' L2 F' U2 L' U B2 L' F' L' B L' F' L2 F' D' B2 F R2 
8. 14.80 D2 L B2 F' U2 F' B2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 D' L2 F2 D R' L F' L2 U2 B U F2 R2 
9. 12.56 B2 U D B2 D' U2 B U' F' L D U' F' B D' F2 L2 F D2 U2 R B' D2 B2 L' 
10. 13.12 B' L' U2 B R2 B' U F' R L' D' R2 B R U2 D' B' U2 L' B F' D R' L2 B2 
11. (15.48) D2 F L2 D U2 B2 D L F2 R' B R' B2 F2 R' L2 B2 D2 U' F R F U' B' D2 
12. 11.03 F' U R2 U2 F' L F2 L' B U2 L R' F' U2 L' B2 D R' D U' R2 L B2 U2 B'


----------



## Hershey (Oct 12, 2011)

Today, 
I did a PLL time attack OH,
then later I did an average of 50 OH,
later I did a PLL time attack OH again,
and later I did an average of 50 with two hands.
My left wrist hurts now and I might get RSI or Carpal Tunnel Syndrome or something...

Well as that phrase goes, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 12, 2011)

13.89 AO50. PB by .02

Could roll to PB AO100 (it's 14.09) but CBF to solve more.

13.07, 16.63, 13.67, 15.73, 14.92, 12.54, 13.46, 14.67, 14.76, 13.10, 14.23, 14.83, 14.24, 10.86, 14.59, 14.60, 11.95, 11.47, 12.14, 13.38, 14.80, 12.56, 13.12, 15.48, 11.03, 18.64, 13.84, 14.19, 13.51, 13.89, 13.91, 12.94, 13.63, 15.16, 14.43, 15.99, 13.23, 16.82, 14.52, 14.68, 11.33, 13.80, 12.95, 15.10, 12.60, 11.32, 14.97, 13.70, 12.94, 17.64


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 12, 2011)

9.36 with Columns First - makes the third method I've gotten a sub-10 solve with surprisingly.

B2 R F2 L2 D U2 B R U D B2 F2 R' D' F' B D2 F' D' F' R2 U2 D' L2 B'

y2 z
R2 M U2 r U r' U L U L' (First 4 Pairs)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' (CLL)
U2 M2 U M' U M y' M U M2 (Edge Center Pairs)
U2 M' U M U M' U M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U (Orient and Permute)

The last bit I couldn't reconstruct what I had for some reason, so I wrote an alternative - my actual solve was definitely shorter as I just had a 3-cycle of edges left after making my edge center pairs. I just wish my lookahead/turning speed was this good on every solve.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 12, 2011)

9.68, (8.82), 9.70, 9.71, (10.20) = 10.20

First sub-10 average of 5 in 2 and half months. Consistent counting solves too


----------



## Godmil (Oct 12, 2011)

Hershey said:


> My left wrist hurts now and I might get RSI or Carpal Tunnel Syndrome or something...
> 
> Well as that phrase goes, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.



Just incase you weren't joking, be aware that continued use when it's painful will just do more damage (which could take a long time to heal).


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 9.68, (8.82), 9.70, 9.71, (10.20) = 10.20
> 
> First sub-10 average of 5 in 2 and half months. Consistent counting solves too


 
Do you mean 9.68, (8.82), 9.70, 9.71, (10.20) = *9.70* ?


----------



## Edam (Oct 12, 2011)

3x3
(11.92),(16.54),13.94,13.88,12.91,12.08,13.80,16.26,14.50,15.01,13.61,DNF = 14.25 avg 12. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW_iMcide0E 

not quite pb, (pb is 14.15) but I got it on camera!
could easily have been a sub14 average. really pleased with this!


----------



## 7942139101129 (Oct 12, 2011)

5x5 avg5:

Average: 1:45.79
Standard Deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 1:34.69
Worst Time: 1:52.33
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:49.22	Bw' Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' L2 R Uw' F' U2 Bw L2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Lw' R' Dw2 Lw Fw' F' Dw2 Fw2 Lw R2 Bw' F L R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 B2 Fw F2 R2 F' Lw Fw D' Dw2 U Fw' R Fw L2 U2 B' Bw' Fw2 F' R' U' Bw2 L' F'
2.	1:45.31	D L F U L Rw2 R' Uw U' Fw L Lw' D Uw2 U B2 F Uw2 Rw2 R Uw' U Lw2 Rw' R Uw2 L' Rw' D Fw Dw Uw2 B2 Lw Bw2 L' Bw2 Rw2 R' D' Uw L' Uw F2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw Uw2 B2 U' B Bw2 Fw' F Uw Lw' Bw' Dw2 U2
3.	1:42.84	D2 Uw B2 Bw' Fw F2 Rw Fw' U2 Fw L2 Rw Bw' Uw U2 F2 Rw2 R2 D' L' R2 Uw Lw' Bw2 Uw Rw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D' F2 Dw' R' Fw2 Lw Rw Uw2 Fw' D B Fw' L2 Bw' Lw Rw2 R F2 L Rw D' Dw' Uw' Rw F L R' F' D Rw'
4.	(1:52.33)	Bw2 F2 D2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' Lw R' D Dw Rw2 D2 Dw Uw' U' Lw' Fw2 D' Dw Uw' U Lw Uw L Lw2 Rw B2 Bw Fw2 F D' Bw2 Fw' F Lw' R' F2 Dw2 B2 Bw Rw' D Uw' U2 Rw' Fw' U' R' Dw' F2 D Fw2 Lw' R2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' B' F
5.	(1:34.69)	F L D' F2 L2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' L' R2 D Uw U F Lw Rw R' B' D Bw F' L' B Lw2 Rw2 R' D' Uw' R Uw2 Bw' Fw L B' Fw2 Dw' Bw2 R Bw Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw' B Fw' Rw Fw2 R2 Uw Fw' D2 Uw L2 R Uw2 L2 Lw Bw Fw'



6th and 7th solve were 2:07 and 1:59 :/
1:34 is single PB


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 12, 2011)

lolz. First sub-9.5.
Sune + AUFless PLL skip.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 12, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you mean 9.68, (8.82), 9.70, 9.71, (10.20) = *9.70* ?


 
lol yeah, am stupid.


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 12, 2011)

U2 B2 U2 B' L B' U' L R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U' R' B2 R' B2 L2 U F2 B' U ==>> 11.86 Full step personal best

F sexy F' for OLL and A perm for PLL. Very smooth f2l too.


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 12, 2011)

Got my first sub 30 Ao12 
Also single of 23.60 (and a 23.65 so not just lucky, both were full step).
I'm really pleased, but the end of the Avg was a bit crap, mostly around 30 secs but 1 was 36. Meh


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 12, 2011)

6.54, 5.46, 7.48, 7.94, 6.77 => 6.93 first two blocks avg5. First I've ever done, and I did surprisingly well for a first attempt, but I know I can do better. At least sub-6. Lockups annoy me.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 12, 2011)

14.09, 18.68, 16.45, 14.68, 11.56 = 15.07

:3


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just improved on my personal record OH (48.97, PLL skip) with about 5 seconds (44.32, full step)
yay


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 12, 2011)

49.33 single, 57.17 avg12 4x4, both new PBs.


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2011)

Average of 12: 7.93
1. 7.85 U B L U2 L D U' L2 R U B F L D' L R2 B L2 F' L F' R' F L D2 
2. (6.65) D L F B' L2 D' L' F' U2 F' D' B F D2 L D' L R2 U' B' D' R2 U D F2 
3. 7.50 U' F2 B' R' D L2 F' R' D' F' R D2 B' R L' F2 B' R' L B' U2 B' U2 D F2 
4. 7.85 F' D B2 R' F2 U F' D' U' F' U' L' U2 L B' F2 U' R' B' D2 R U D L D 
5. 7.93 B' R2 D2 B L B' L2 U2 L' F U2 D' F U2 R' F U' F' B2 D2 R L F U' B2 
6. 7.83 R2 U2 D2 B' F U F' L' R' U' F' L' F L2 U' B2 L D' F2 D' B2 F L D2 B' 
7. 8.70 B' D2 U B F L2 B' L D' U R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R L' D R' U F2 R' L 
8. 7.87 F2 B D' L2 B2 F D' R2 L D L2 B' R2 L U2 B2 D L U2 B' U' F L U' D' 
9. (10.56) D2 F' D' U B' D' U R' U2 D L2 B' L2 F' L F2 R F2 U F2 R D' U2 L F2 
10. 7.13 B' D' F2 B' L B2 D' U' L2 U R' F R' F' U2 B D F' B' R' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 
11. 8.51 B' D L' R2 F U2 D' L R2 B' L2 F2 R2 U F' L' D L2 R' D2 B' L F2 B U 
12. 8.16 L' F2 R' D' F' D2 U F' D L F U' R2 L' D2 B' R' U L F2 D' R2 U F2 B

Possibly proudest cubing achievement ever wow wow wow. 3 years and 5 months...


----------



## Hershey (Oct 12, 2011)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 7.93
> 1. 7.85 U B L U2 L D U' L2 R U B F L D' L R2 B L2 F' L F' R' F L D2
> 2. (6.65) D L F B' L2 D' L' F' U2 F' D' B F D2 L D' L R2 U' B' D' R2 U D F2
> 3. 7.50 U' F2 B' R' D L2 F' R' D' F' R D2 B' R L' F2 B' R' L B' U2 B' U2 D F2
> ...


 
WR gogogo! Haha, awesome looking average.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 13, 2011)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 7.93
> 
> Possibly proudest cubing achievement ever wow wow wow. 3 years and 5 months...


 
Well, that is if you don't count the 7.996. xD

Great job, Rowan. You're awesome.



My Accomplishment(s):

Best Average of 100: 9.88



Spoiler



9.31, 8.16, 8.67, 10.64, 10.48, 10.33, (7.20), 11.72, 8.16, 8.79, 9.79, 10.74, 9.16, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 10.18, 8.74, 9.95, 9.44, 9.40, 11.39, 10.92, 9.63, 10.84, 10.95, 10.92, 9.66, 9.81, 9.74, 10.37, 10.41, 10.40, 9.97, 9.53, 8.79, 9.32, 10.14, 9.28, 7.95, 9.96, 9.48, 9.72, 9.75, 10.26, 7.95, 8.54, 9.78, 11.04, 9.95, 9.49, 9.91, 8.45, 10.34, 10.79, 9.12, 10.89, 9.48, 10.81, 10.30, 7.88, 11.35, 10.21, 11.00, 9.16, 11.61, 9.99, 9.98, 10.61, 11.57, 8.77, 11.30, 8.30, 11.14, 10.02, 7.43, 10.12, 10.09, 10.01, 9.31, 8.94, 8.06, 10.92, 9.95, 8.87, 11.63, 9.87, 10.81, 10.26, 10.61, (11.75), 8.10, 11.59, 10.42, 10.62, 10.74, 11.04, 9.00, 9.33, 11.21



Best Average of 12: 9.20



Spoiler



(7.20), (11.72), 8.16, 8.79, 9.79, 10.74, 9.16, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 10.18, 8.74


----------



## Julian (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome, Rowan!

4x4: 1:02.97


----------



## Axiys (Oct 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Film a sub 7 average, and I'll believe you.


 
Once I get a new camera.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2011)

5x5 sim single 1:36.497


----------



## Hershey (Oct 13, 2011)

*3x3 OH.*

times:
22.26, 19.22, 17.29, 21.25, 20.80, 21.23, 21.09, 22.72, 21.49, 17.73, 24.66, 24.67, 22.05, 24.69, 25.22, 18.88, 20.19, 19.79, 29.98, 20.56, 26.52, 23.17, 21.40, 16.84, 21.10, 25.75, 30.75, 24.66, 17.97, 23.82, 22.40, 22.18, 20.11, 22.27, 19.84, 28.45, 17.85, 19.63, 26.94, 18.93, 20.49, 19.97, 27.03, 24.16, 21.15, 16.86, 21.89, 21.78, 20.51, 20.66

best time: 16.84
worst time: 30.75

current avg5: 20.98 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 19.68 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 21.65 (σ = 2.20)
best avg12: 21.22 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 21.94 (σ = 2.91)
session mean: 22.02

@Andrew Ricci: how many solves did you do everyday to get from 15 seconds to where you are right now?


----------



## CRO (Oct 13, 2011)

17.96 mean of 50


----------



## Godmil (Oct 13, 2011)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 7.93


 
Sub-8! Bloody Hell!


----------



## plechoss (Oct 13, 2011)

OH
Average of 12: 13.22
1. 12.55 F R2 F2 D F' R' U' F' L' B' R' F2 U' F B L U2 R F' L R U' B2 L D' 
2. 14.53 B' U2 R F D B' R2 B' R2 L2 D F2 U2 L' B' U2 B2 D F' R2 D L D2 U' F2 
3. 14.35 B' F' U L B' L R U2 D R2 L' D R2 B2 L' F2 B' R F2 D' R2 L2 D' U2 L 
4. 14.35 D F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D B2 R2 B U D2 F2 R D U2 R2 B' R L U B2 L2 U L2 
5. 12.70 D' F2 R' U2 B' L2 D2 L' R2 U2 D' R2 L' D2 R2 D F' U L2 U' F2 B D2 L2 U2 
6. (15.25) L2 F' U D' B2 R L2 F2 U B L' D' B' F2 R' D F' D' U' L2 R' B2 L' D' R2 
7. 11.73 U F' B2 D2 F L' B R' U2 R L' U' D L' R F' R L2 B D2 L2 B' U R' B2 
8. (11.32) R' L D2 L' D' F' R' B' L' U2 L2 B2 L2 R' U D' B2 D' L' U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 
9. 13.58 F2 U2 F2 R B' L' R B2 F' L' U' R L F2 R' L' F' D2 U' L R D F' B2 R 
10. 11.77 F2 B' L B R F2 L' U R' U B2 U' D' L2 R' F2 R' U D R' L' B' D L2 R 
11. 12.02 R' F U' R' D' L' U L2 R2 F D2 B U' R2 D R D' L2 U R' U R D' U2 B' 
12. 14.61 R2 L2 U' D F2 L' U2 R F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U' L U' B' D2 B L2 B2 F' R2 B R2

Solves 7-11 are 11.84 avg5


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 13, 2011)

Great average and good luck in WC


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 13, 2011)

plechoss said:


> Solves 7-11 are 11.84 avg4



I'm guessing it's a typo, but 7-11 = 5 solves. Craaazy average.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 13, 2011)

avg 5: 13.71, 14.98, (15.52), 14.77, (12.49) = 14.49 (σ = 0.55)

avg 12: 14.10, 15.34, (16.30), 14.97, 15.96, 13.71, 14.98, 15.52, 14.77, (12.49), 15.34, 13.35 = 14.80 (σ = 0.79)

avg 100: 16.18 (σ = 1.46)



Spoiler



best time: 12.49
worst time: 19.93

15.52, 14.45, 14.66, 17.02, 15.18, 17.23, 16.14, 19.93, 17.44, 15.91, 13.79, 16.75, 14.18, 17.41, 17.99, 16.93, 14.98, 17.81, 13.32, 16.65, 14.57, 17.37, 18.59, 16.10, 15.09, 16.48, 17.44, 15.96, 18.22, 16.42, 13.29, 15.17, 17.41, 17.39, 16.49, 16.37, 17.92, 14.74, 14.81, 17.01, 13.23, 16.67, 18.39, 17.20, 19.70, 16.52, 14.96, 16.58, 15.69, 18.82, 16.00, 19.33, 13.81, 17.53, 16.35, 18.27, 14.43, 17.56, 16.88, 15.40, 16.55, 14.82, 17.60, 15.06, 16.03, 17.52, 17.78, 14.90, 14.88, 17.04, 14.10, 15.34, 16.30, 14.97, 15.96, 13.71, 14.98, 15.52, 14.77, 12.49, 15.34, 13.35, 19.17, 16.59, 17.73, 16.44, 16.57, 15.30, 16.50, 16.03, 17.13, 15.97, 14.01, 17.93, 16.14, 16.45, 16.21, 14.34, 15.40, 18.20


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2011)

B2 R2 B U L2 U B2 L' B' L' R' B' F U' R D' U' R B F2 U' B' L R F

y x L' R U R' x' D2 y' U R (7)
U2 y R' U R (11)
U' y' R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U' L' U' L U' L' U L (29)
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (37)
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' (46)

(Alg.garron link)

4.97 = 9.25 tps lol.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 13, 2011)

sub-5, that wasn't even an easy cross/F2L. Nice one. (10 tps ETM I think)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 13, 2011)

Escher said:


> B2 R2 B U L2 U B2 L' B' L' R' B' F U' R D' U' R B F2 U' B' L R F
> 
> y x L' R U R' x' D2 y' U R (7)
> U2 y R' U R (11)
> ...


 
:O
:O
:O
:O
:O
lolwat sub-5
:O


----------



## CRO (Oct 13, 2011)

Escher said:


> B2 R2 B U L2 U B2 L' B' L' R' B' F U' R D' U' R B F2 U' B' L R F
> 
> y x L' R U R' x' D2 y' U R (7)
> U2 y R' U R (11)
> ...


 
What? 
Amazing. Really, amazing!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 13, 2011)

18.30 3x3x3 sim solve. First sub20

Cross 3 seconds (one of the only times I've done cross on D, it was fairly simple cross, although 6 moves)
F2L done at 11 (last pair took forever, blanked on how to y' so I y3'd)
LL done at 18. 3 Look LL'd it since the OLL is weird case.

Edit-next solve 20.97


----------



## Hovair (Oct 13, 2011)

I finally made sub 2 average on 4x4 yay!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a period of really sick 5x5x5sim recognition today...

*45.209 single* = 254 @ 5.62
48.393 (45.209) 48.758 (55.516) 50.476 => *49.209 avg5*
49.038 54.517 50.619 1:00.146 48.393 (45.209) 48.758 55.516 50.476 (1:03.072) 56.611 52.81 => *52.688 avg12*

Pretty ridiculous IMO, too bad the single wasn't a fraction of a second faster though


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I had a period of really sick 5x5x5sim recognition today...
> 
> *45.209 single* = 254 @ 5.62
> 48.393 (45.209) 48.758 (55.516) 50.476 => *49.209 avg5*
> ...



wtf.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely insane 3x3 session for me... my mind is blown.  
I managed not to completely screw up at the end like I usually do.
Two sub10s in the same avg5??? 

best time: 8.42 (PB)
worst time: 15.34

*PB avg5: 10.33 (σ = 0.75)*
PB avg12: 12.11 (σ = 0.75)

PB mean of 100: 12.91


Spoiler



9.65, 14.50, 12.27, 13.33, 12.73, 14.26, 13.33, 12.58, 12.22, 11.38, 11.41, 12.70, 9.79, 12.86, 11.35, 13.01, 13.72, 10.84, 12.77, 15.00, 11.69, 14.12, 13.21, 14.45, 12.97, 11.80, 13.54, 11.84, 14.64, 12.81, 15.23, 12.99, 14.01, 11.70, 12.52, 10.79, 14.17, 13.63, 12.23, 14.57, 12.10, 13.49, 12.98, 12.26, 12.97, 13.78, 11.41, 13.03, 14.70, 13.97, 13.81, 12.61, 14.95, *8.42, 11.25, 12.61, 9.42, 10.32*, 14.50, 14.20, 14.53, 15.34, 13.22, 12.55, 11.44, 12.69, 12.89, 12.58, 14.20, 12.27, 13.47, 12.42, 14.57, 12.49, 13.60, 12.98, 13.14, 13.66, 12.37, 11.01, 12.15, 11.70, 14.34, 13.75, 12.56, 11.35, 13.07, 13.25, 13.19, 13.28, 14.70, 14.92, 12.74, 12.86, 13.39, 14.18, 14.05, 13.29, 11.81, 13.80


Sub10 reconstructions:


Spoiler



1. 9.65 L' F' D B U' B2 F U R' L' B' U2 D R2 B2 D R2 B R' L2 D2 F2 R2 L B'


Spoiler



z2 y' U F D L R'
y' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R'
y2 R' U' R
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' U R
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U y R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
56 htm / 9.65 seconds = 5.80 tps


13. 9.79 R' B L D2 F' B2 R L D2 F' U' B2 D' L' B U L2 U2 L' D R' U2 F' L2 F'


Spoiler



x2 y' R D R' D
y' U R U' R' U R' U' R
R U' R' U' L U' L'
y' R' U' R2 U R' 
y U R U2' R' U2 R U' R'
R U R' U R U2' R'
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U2
54 htm / 9.79 seconds = 5.52 tps


54. 8.42 F' R2 F2 B2 L2 U' D R' B L2 R2 U' D' B D R L' D2 B' L' R' D2 U2 F' D'


Spoiler



z2 U D' L F' L2' D L 
U y' R U' R'
y' U2 R U2' R' U y' R' U' R
U' R U R' y' U2 R' U R
U' x R' U' L U R U' L' U
37 htm / 8.42 seconds = 4.39 tps 


57. 9.42 R' U R2 L B D2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R D L B2 F' D' L D2 U2 F D' F' B D


Spoiler



z2 F U2 R2 D
U R' U R
U2 y' R U R' U y' R' U' R
R U R' U y' R' U' R
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
49 htm / 9.42 seconds = 5.20 tps


----------



## Hershey (Oct 14, 2011)

*3x3 OH*

Average of 5: 19.76
1. (16.46) U' F' D' B2 D2 L' R2 B' U' D2 F L2 U L2 U B U' D2 L' R D' F2 B L' R2 
2. 22.04 D2 L' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 L U' B2 F D' F2 
3. (26.64) D' B' R' F L2 B F D B2 U2 D2 F D L F2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 U2 L F' R2 D' 
4. 17.29 R2 L2 F' U R' U L D' L2 B' D2 L B' D2 R F' D L' B D R2 F' B' D2 U 
5. 19.94 D' R2 B R' L' D2 F' U' D2 B' D R U2 D2 F' D' B2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' L' D2 R2 

and

Average of 5: 19.22
1. 17.16 U2 D' R F2 R' D F' R2 F2 B2 D L' D U L' B L' R U B2 D L2 R B2 R' 
2. 20.51 F2 U2 D2 B' R2 U' D B' L2 F' B L D R2 L2 U2 B' R B2 F' R2 L' U L2 R2 
3. (21.23) B L2 D2 B U' L2 D2 F R' F2 L D' B D2 L' R F2 D' L B L U' F D' F' 
4. (16.66) F' U D' L2 D' U' F2 B2 U' B U2 D' B2 F R' B U' B2 F' U2 L' U2 R2 B2 R 
5. 19.99 B F2 D' B2 D' U R' F U' F' U R' L2 B' U2 F U L2 B' U2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 

Lol.


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 14, 2011)

9.80 3x3 Single.

Scramble: L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 B U B F U2 D2 B L2 F' U2 B F' U2 F2 D' L' R' U2 R' D2 



Spoiler



z x2 U R’ y2 U2 R U’ R’ y U M’ U M 
U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R 
U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ 
y2 U’ R U R’ 
R U R’ U R U2 R’
y2 R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 

59 moves / 9.80 seconds = 6.02 TPS


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy sub 9...

*Best Average of 12: 8.90*



Spoiler



8.35, (10.71), 9.44, (7.31), 9.17, 10.04, 7.49, 9.79, 9.12, 8.21, 8.46, 8.94



Best Average of 5: 8.60



Spoiler



(7.49), (9.79), 9.12, 8.21, 8.46


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 14, 2011)

Wtf.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Holy sub 9...
> 
> *Best Average of 12: 8.90*
> 
> ...


 
WTF how?!!!!! That is just crazy, I wish I could be really fast at something  (you would be 4th in the world for average if you did the 8.60 in comp).


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 14, 2011)

Hershey said:


> WTF how?!!!!! That is just crazy, I wish I could be really fast at something.


 
Try practicing only one event multiple times every day of every week of every month, and you probably will be. xD


----------



## Escher (Oct 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Holy sub 9...


 
Don't catch up to me too fast k? :3


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler



15.31, 18.18, 14.85, 15.16, 15.47, 16.79, 20.31, 15.66, 17.37, 18.26, 16.95, 19.08, 16.43, 18.33, 15.70, 15.53, 14.93, 17.38, 15.50, 19.28, 15.81, 15.23, 14.42, 19.86, 21.40, 19.66, 18.72, 15.29, 15.42, 16.69, 12.95, 18.00, 17.71, 16.45, 17.72, 16.64, 15.57, 19.86, 15.77, 16.88, 17.10, 18.72, 19.22, 22.10, 20.62, 18.28, 15.47, 16.58, 12.78, 15.84, 15.48, 16.19, 16.90, 14.06, 17.08, 17.68, 16.53, 16.78, 15.90, 13.77, 18.99, 17.99, 14.86, 14.78, 16.41, 17.15, 18.36, 17.29, 15.35, 17.80, 19.83, 17.35, 17.49, 19.81, 17.12, 16.31, 13.59, 18.14, 16.37, 16.50, 20.72, 16.36, 15.56, 25.07, 17.90, 16.39, 16.09, 16.83, 16.43, 18.36, 20.54, 17.10, 16.56, 16.68, 18.23, 16.69, 19.32, 15.56, 14.35, 12.69



Ao100 === 16.99

I ended up only having to roll 1 time. Best Ao12 in there is 15.85 and Best Ao5 is 15.31. First sub 17 Ao100


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

15.35 OH solve

F2 U2 F D' B U' D2 L2 R2 B2 U R F U B2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U B2 F'

x2 y' x L' R F' x' U2 R2 D (6/6)
U' U U' L2 U' L U2 L' U L U L' (10/16)
U R' U R U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R (14/30)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' (8/38)

38 moves with cancellations HTM = 2.47 TPS
46 moves ETM without cancellations = 3 TPS.

The 38 HTM beats FMC PB <_<.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2011)

Solution doesn't work again, and I'm a ZZ noob... 
(my reply with quote button is also buggy)
Edit: Heh, that's .01 slower than the worst solve in my avg100 i posted (not saying that's a bad thing)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

The solution I posted appears to work. I just checked it again twice.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> The solution I posted appears to work. I just checked it again twice.


 
...No?

Edit: Sorry. That's a link to alg.garron.us which I just noticed apparently doesn't work on your computer. My bad; apologies. 

Congratulations on the solve, by the way.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm really sorry, but I have checked it by hand many times and with alg.garron (which I know you said doesn't work on your computer). It's probably just a really small mistake like a ' somewhere, but I can't figure it out. It's a really nice solve, and I'm sure we both want the correct solution posted. 

Edit: Ninja'd.
@ Philippieskezer: The previous time I saw a wrong solution from him and linked to alg.garron, he said it doesn't work on his computer.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

Perhaps you can go over it by hand. The first line is just EO and the line. The 2nd line is just making the left block. 3rd line is the 2nd block. 4th line is LL.

It should honestly be really easy to follow along with my thinking Evan. Go try it out.

Thanks for checking my solutions though.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 14, 2011)

Found it! 

http://tinyurl.com/algx2y-xL-RU-x

x2 y' x L' R *U'* x' U2 R2 D (6/6)
U' U U' L2 U' L U2 L' U L U L' (10/16)
U R' U R U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R (14/30)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' (8/38)

You put a F' instead of a U'
(or put the x' in too late)


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2011)

Beat me to it again, but yay, it works now!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 14, 2011)

6.33 L D F' R U' D2 F' B' D2 R2 D F' R U' R F' L2 R B L F' D U' L U2 

Heh. Fullstep.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 14, 2011)

avg5: (13.28), 14.85, (16.86), 13.74, 14.97 = *14.52* (σ = 0.55)

avg12: 16.49, (17.01), 15.65, (13.90), 14.89, 14.67, 14.63, 15.82, 14.70, 14.05 = *15.20* (σ = 0.77)

avg100: 15.90 (σ = 1.39)



Spoiler



best time: 12.53
worst time: 19.12

16.30, 14.09, 16.98, 13.72, 17.62, 16.42, 16.79, 15.27, 14.82, 14.88, 13.30, 18.04, 14.88, 18.47, 18.02, 12.97, 16.07, 16.33, 17.31, 15.20, 16.21, 17.05, 15.59, 17.27, 17.51, 15.51, 17.69, *(12.53)*, 17.90, 17.44, 14.80, 14.37, 14.81, 16.55, 14.77, 16.44, 14.94, 17.22, 16.31, 14.82, 16.49, 17.01, 15.65, 13.90, 14.89, 14.67, 14.63, 15.82, 14.70, 14.05, 16.67, 15.67, 16.50, 15.92, 17.75, 16.16, 16.17, 13.83, 17.16, 12.96, *(19.12)*, 18.03, 16.51, 15.74, 16.56, 13.28, 14.85, 16.86, 13.74, 14.97, 17.13, 17.22, 14.00, 14.36, 16.69, 16.26, 15.02, 16.19, 14.90, 13.94, 15.42, 15.20, 16.75, 18.61, 14.73, 16.72, 14.84, 16.97, 16.19, 14.43, 15.54, 18.31, 16.11, 18.41, 17.45, 15.50, 18.56, 17.67, 14.17, 15.11



Sub 16!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2011)

36.45 pll time attack

GGGGNNVYFETRRJJZHAAUU


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2011)

3x3 sim
13.41, 12.83, 13.19, 20.67, 11.77, 14.81, 15.17, 17.80, 12.35, 15.19, 15.44, 13.77, 11.28 = 14.23


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 14, 2011)

Axiys said:


> Skewb PBs!
> Avg 12 5.76
> Single Full step: 1.27
> Single lucky 0.87 (lol only 5 moves)
> ...


lolwat 
What do you normally average and what method do you use?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, so close! (I may yet do it!)

3x3x3: 20.12
18.56, 18.61, 19.28, 19.38, 18.28, 22.29, (18.11), 18.94, 24.30, (25.86), 21.61, 19.97

Look at all those beautiful sub-20s in a row at the beginning. If only I hadn't choked on the 9th and 10th solves. That's an 18.82 avg 3/5 at the beginning, too. I'm trying out my new Zhan Chi for speedsolving for the first time. Yeah, I think it's my new main cube.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, so close! (I may yet do it!)
> 
> 3x3x3: 20.12
> 18.56, 18.61, 19.28, 19.38, 18.28, 22.29, (18.11), 18.94, 24.30, (25.86), 21.61, 19.97
> ...


 
Go Mike go!!!!


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 14, 2011)

5x5 practice

3:01.26, 2:45.38, 3:13.11, 3:03.64, 2:41.93 ==>> 2:56.76 ---- All of a sudden sub 3 after not any practice


----------



## Hershey (Oct 14, 2011)

*3x3 OH.*

Average of 5: 18.60
1. 17.75 D B2 R' D L' B2 L B2 D B' L2 U' D F2 D F' R2 L' F' L F2 R2 B' U' D' 
2. (15.55) B F2 D' U F U D2 R D2 F' D U' B F' L' U B' L2 D B R U L2 F' D' 
3. 17.59 U2 D2 R' L2 B2 D2 R U L F D2 B2 L F' B D' U2 F' D B U' L B D' B 
4. (25.77) U2 L' U2 D' F2 B L F2 B U' D2 B2 F D2 R F' B2 U' B' L' F B' L R' B' 
5. 20.45 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' R D' F2 U' F' L F' L2 B' R L' U2 R U L R2 F R D' F' 

lol.


----------



## JyH (Oct 14, 2011)

6.78

U2 F R B' F2 U' F L2 B' L' B2 U2 L B' D' B' D2 L2 B' F' U' B' F L F 

x2 y'
L' D' F D (4)
U y' L' U L (4/8)
R U' R' L U' L' (6/14)
U' R U R' U y L' U' L (8/22)
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' (12/34)

34/6.78 = 5 TPS :\

WHAT THE ****?!?!?!?!?!
I haven't broken my old PB of 8.95 for about 3 months. My first LL skip in a long time as well.


----------



## Julian (Oct 14, 2011)

JyH said:


> 6.78
> 
> U2 F R B' F2 U' F L2 B' L' B2 U2 L B' D' B' D2 L2 B' F' U' B' F L F
> 
> ...


Haha, nice.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 14, 2011)

Pyraminx

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.92
worst time: 13.12

current avg5: 6.53 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 5.54 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 7.10 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 6.47 (σ = 1.31)

current avg100: 7.16 (σ = 1.57)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 15, 2011)

New fullstep PB of 14.61! That time also beat my lucky PB too  Also got a PB Ao5 of 18.24! It will be so awesome if I can carry this over to Dayton tomorrow


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 15, 2011)

3x3:
Best Average of 5: 26.74
Best Time: 23.23
Worst Time: 28.78
Standard Deviation: 0.9 (3.2%)

1. 26.01 F' D2 B' D' B' L R D2 U R2 D2 U' L' B2 D U F R' F' U2 B F R2 F2 B' 
2. 26.25 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 U' R F2 D' U2 R' D2 U' B2 D B' R L2 D' R' D' U F' 
3. (28.78) D2 U' L' B F L R2 U2 B2 F U R2 D2 B' L R' U' B2 R' D2 B F2 L2 F' R 
4. (23.23) U F2 D' R F U2 L2 R2 B' F' U2 F' R B U2 L2 U' B' F' R2 U F' B' U L' 
5. 27.96 U2 B F' R F' B' D2 B L2 D' B2 F' R2 B2 R' F R2 D F B L U R2 D2 B 

PB average of 5, 23 was NL and so close to PB


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 15, 2011)

Just solved all of my cubes in a row. ^^

Totals are:
7x7:1
6x6:1
5x5:2
4x4:2
3x3:9
2x2:2
Pyraminx:1
Megaminx:1
Fisher Cube:1 
Magic:2

Total:22 puzzles

I did it in 49:54.77. 
Which is great, considering I am not that great at bigger cubes. Or smaller cubes, for that matter. xD


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2011)

Average of 5: 13.00
1. 12.70 F D B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D U' B F2 R F' U L2 D' L2 D F' U2 L' 
2. 13.30 L' B2 F' R2 L D2 U' L D2 F2 D U2 L' R' B' F2 R2 B F2 D B D2 U2 R2 D' 
3. (12.22) U B2 L2 B' F D' L R2 D2 F B2 D R2 B2 U' L R F2 D F' D B' R' B' F2 
4. (15.50) R' B' F' L B R' F2 R' U F U' L' F R2 D2 U' R' L' F2 L D' F' U B R2 
5. 13.01 U' B' D B2 F' R2 F' L F2 B L U2 L2 D' U B R' D2 R' F' B D' B D2 B2 

Aww hell yea!!!!! Hopefully I can get something like this in tomorrows competition!

And a 9.19 solve!

Edit: 

Average of 12: 13.44
1. 12.22 U B2 L2 B' F D' L R2 D2 F B2 D R2 B2 U' L R F2 D F' D B' R' B' F2 
2. 15.50 R' B' F' L B R' F2 R' U F U' L' F R2 D2 U' R' L' F2 L D' F' U B R2 
3. 13.01 U' B' D B2 F' R2 F' L F2 B L U2 L2 D' U B R' D2 R' F' B D' B D2 B2 
4. 13.73 D F B D2 R B F2 D2 L2 U D2 B' U L' F2 B' L' U F R2 B R' D' U' B2 
5. 13.97 F2 U' B' F' R F' D' L2 B' F' U D' F' R' D' L' F D2 B' D2 R' U2 D2 B' D2 
6. (15.79) D F2 D2 F2 D' U B2 F' D' U' L' U D' L D' B U2 D' B2 F' U L R' F L' 
7. 11.37 U L' D2 L F2 U L2 F R F L F B' U2 R U2 B R' B2 F2 D L F' L' U 
8. 12.51 R F' L2 F' U F D' F L' U2 B2 U2 R2 U' D2 R2 B F' R' F' U' F L D' U2 
9. 15.07 R F2 U' D' R U D2 L R' U D L2 U2 L R2 U2 F R' F' B U' D' R F R' 
10. 13.85 L' R' U' L2 B F R' D R' B' R' D2 U2 L U' R' D U F2 U2 D R2 U' R2 U' 
11. 13.15 B F' R' L' F B L2 D R2 D2 F D F L U D2 R2 F L2 R D U' B2 L R 
12. (10.32) F2 D B' D L R U L' B R2 L2 D F2 L D' R F' B R F D2 U L2 U2 L


----------



## Julian (Oct 15, 2011)

4x4:
1:01.00 single, 1:10.00 Ao5


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 15, 2011)

OH 17.71 ao12

17.14, 17.78, (22.37), (14.73), 16.90, 18.18, 17.55, 18.91, 16.04, 22.13, 15.92, 16.55


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 15, 2011)

(24.40), 19.54, 21.81, 19.90, 23.50, 19.93, 23.91, 22.65, (18.59), 22.28, 19.50, 22.26 = 21.53 3x3 Avg12.

Lol, no 20.xx and only one 21.xx. My lookahead is improving! :3


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 15, 2011)

5x5 2:26.27, (2:21.84), (3:15.27), 2:30.41, 2:29.24 = 2:28.64

wtf sub 2:30


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 15, 2011)

8.86 Ao5 on video. Will upload as soon as I can.

Edit:


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 15, 2011)

24.40, 19.54, 21.81, 19.90, 23.50, 19.93, 23.91, 22.65, 18.59, 22.28, 19.50, 22.26, 19.35, 19.14, 19.35, 18.62, 22.23, 17.20, 21.05, 20.59, 21.84, 19.52, 18.77, 21.72, 18.87, 23.81, 21.10, 19.98, 20.88, 21.30, 17.72, 21.36, 21.57, 21.18, 27.61, 19.43, 21.86, 19.97, 20.89, 21.96, 23.12, 18.88, 26.80, 23.56, 21.26, 23.25, 19.06, 21.91, 24.24, 16.39 = 21.07 3x3 Average of 50!

Sweet. I'll be doing an OH average of 50 later today and then a BLD average of whatever the **** I want tomorrow. xD I'm having a 3x3 montage to get in some improvement before my 4x4 and 2x2 arrive. xD


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.28
1. (9.02) B2 L' B2 L R' D' U2 B D2 B U B' R B' L' F D F D' R2 F' U R' F2 R2 
2. 13.97 L2 D U' L' B D B' U2 F2 U' F' D2 R2 B2 L R2 D' L D B2 R' B2 R D' R' 
3. 11.48 F D2 R D' U' L' U2 R' D R2 B' L2 F' B' U D' B2 D U2 F' L B' F L R2 
4. 14.26 B2 F L' U F2 B D F B L2 F' B U2 F' U B2 F R' U2 D F L2 U F' L 
5. 15.02 B2 L2 U2 D' B U B L R B2 F U2 L' F U' F L' F D U' B' R' L2 U R 
6. (17.49) R' F L F' U2 F' U2 D' R F' U2 D B2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' L' R2 D2 R2 D' B R2 
7. 13.36 D U' F' R' L U D' B2 F2 L2 D' F B U' B' R' F' D F B' R' F D' F' U2 
8. 9.21 B' D' R' U' F2 U2 R U F2 U2 B2 D B R' B2 F2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 R2 D B' L' 
9. 14.16 L' U R' U' R' D R' F B' R' B2 D B L' R' U2 F2 D' B2 F' U' F' R2 D2 B2 
10. 13.48 R' B' F2 U' F' L U D2 F' L' R2 B F2 U2 L2 B' U2 D2 R' U R U2 L F' D 
11. 12.70 F2 L' F' B2 R' F' L2 U' R2 U' D B U2 D' F R' B D R' B F2 L2 R2 U' F 
12. 15.19 L2 R F2 L' R' D B U L F' B' D U L2 D F D' U' F D' F' R2 B2 F2 R

What the butt. Horrible average. Two counting 15s, a 17, and two sub 10s in one average. So random.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2011)

Finished Baltimore marathon in 4:24.30

"Sprinted" the last stretch.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 15, 2011)

my longest run ever:
Rubik's Cube Average of 3000: 17.98s (I was so excited that I accidentally clicked close before I could take a note of my Best Average of 12/5 stuff..)


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 15, 2011)

r_517 said:


> my longest run ever:
> Rubik's Cube Average of 3000: 17.98s (I was so excited that I accidentally clicked close before I could take a note of my Best Average of 12/5 stuff..)



Wow how long did that take you?


----------



## Weston (Oct 15, 2011)

9.65, 9.67, 9.85, 10.32, 10.12, 8.53, 10.02, 9.31, 9.47, 9.38, 11.19, 10.54 = 9.83

Heres a real sub 10 avg 12. I think


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 15, 2011)

Haven't done OH in what feels like aeons, so I decided to do an average:

Average of 5: 19.72 (σ = 0.55)
1. 19.58 D' B2 R2 U D R2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F' L' B' F' L' D B R' D' F' L2 U L2 
2. (18.11) F2 R2 B L' R F B L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 D F2 D2 R' B F' U F2 L2 U2 L2 R 
3. (22.09) D' L R' F' D R D B' U2 F' B' R2 D' B' U2 F U2 L U' R' F' U' B' U' L2 
4. 20.45 R D2 R' L' D' B' F L2 B2 F' D2 B L2 B' L U F L' F D2 U2 F' R D' R 
5. 19.13 U2 R' L' F2 D F2 U R2 D' R2 L U' F2 U' R' B2 D U' L2 B D2 B' D2 F' B2 

Probably a PB, but I don't really keep track of my OH times...

Edit: Following ao12
Average of 12: 20.96 (σ = 2.20)


Spoiler



1. 19.58 D' B2 R2 U D R2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F' L' B' F' L' D B R' D' F' L2 U L2 
2. (18.11) F2 R2 B L' R F B L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 D F2 D2 R' B F' U F2 L2 U2 L2 R 
3. 22.09 D' L R' F' D R D B' U2 F' B' R2 D' B' U2 F U2 L U' R' F' U' B' U' L2 
4. 20.45 R D2 R' L' D' B' F L2 B2 F' D2 B L2 B' L U F L' F D2 U2 F' R D' R 
5. 19.13 U2 R' L' F2 D F2 U R2 D' R2 L U' F2 U' R' B2 D U' L2 B D2 B' D2 F' B2 
6. 21.11 F' B R B' R F2 D R' B2 D' L' R' F2 D' F' D2 F B2 U2 F L' R2 D2 B2 R 
7. 18.76 F B R B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R B' L U' R2 D L B2 D2 L F B U D2 F L2 B2 
8. 23.97 R2 F B2 U' B L' F L F U' L' U F2 D F U2 F R' D2 L B' L' D2 L2 F2 
9. 25.64 L U2 F2 B2 R F2 L R' F' D2 U2 R D' R F' U D' F2 L2 F' B' R B D2 F' 
10. (28.75) U F' R' B2 D R' U' L' F R2 D' L' F2 L B2 L B F' R2 L F2 R2 D F' B2 
11. 18.67 B' R2 D R L2 B' F' D B2 R' F' L U2 B U2 D' R U' D B2 F2 R D2 L2 B' 
12. 20.17 U' F2 B' R2 L B2 D U B' F2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 D' L U' L2 U2 B R' L' U'



Editx2:
Woot; moar OH
Average of 5: 18.51
1. 19.48 F' L D2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D' U L B' L B2 U D2 R2 L2 U' B' D2 F' L' F2 D' B' 
2. (16.63) D2 L' F2 R' U' F' D B' L2 U2 F' U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 F L D2 R F2 
3. 18.91 R2 U' L U2 R2 F L R B L' U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 F L' F' R' F2 B' U 
4. (24.43) L2 F L' D2 B2 U' F L U L2 B F' R2 L' B' L2 U2 L2 B U' D' R' U' D' L 
5. 17.15 R B2 U B' U B F' U2 F2 D B' U2 D' L' D U' R D2 U2 L R' B2 F2 D2 R'


----------



## r_517 (Oct 15, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Wow how long did that take you?


 
from yesterday morning when i began to watch WC live stream...


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 16, 2011)

I was doing some 2x2 solves to practice the EG-1 algs I've relearned so far, and then suddenly this happens:

1.31, (4.31), 3.46, (0.77), 2.56 = 2.44 avg5

3.46, (0.77), 2.56, 3.10, 5.20, (7.24), 1.17, 4.14, 2.86, 3.00, 1.86, 3.31 = 3.07 avg12

Part of a 3.81 avg100. Old PB avg100 for 2x2 was 4.14 (with just CLL) lolol
Stackmatted ofc

I accidentally all the scrambles though >_>


----------



## Jedi5412 (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally finished FullPLL after 10 months of cubing


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

Did that OH Avg50 I mentioned earlier today!

52.88, 55.60, 52.45, 51.65, 50.76, 38.23, 30.68, 52.99, 34.93, 53.11, 42.29, 46.90, 42.62, 52.13, 57.69, 55.24, 51.88, 55.59, 51.47, 51.83, 56.26, 40.04, 57.21, 55.08, 57.38, 47.42, 54.75, 49.94, 44.86, 40.86, 55.06, 47.51, 46.65, 39.71, 47.71, 52.76, 55.76, 48.77, 48.72, 55.65, 37.44, 46.56, 48.01, 51.95, 54.18, 57.01, 53.19, 41.36, 40.24, 45.85 = 49.48 Average! 

Yay! I'll start BLDing now. xD


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 16, 2011)

5: 00:29.09 
4: 00:28.46 
3: 00:26.06 
2: 00:31.11 
1: 00:29.07 

Average: 00:28.76 

first sub 30 ao5


----------



## JasonK (Oct 16, 2011)

2:33.32 5x5 wtf

Beats PB by like 20 seconds. Didn't feel fast at all :confused:

(Ya I know I suck )


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

14.13, 14.15, 14.55, 17.17, 14.14 = 14.28

LOLWUT


----------



## Selkie (Oct 16, 2011)

3x3 Ao12 PB

Average of 12: 19.84
1. (17.26) D U2 R B2 L' F' D' R F' L2 R' F' B' L2 U' B L' D' F' B' R2 B' D2 R U2 
2. 20.99 B U' B' L' B' L' F2 D' R2 B2 R U' F2 D F2 R' B2 D U2 L' U F' L2 R U' 
3. 18.48 L2 U B2 F D B2 R U2 B2 F L2 B' U' L U2 B' U F2 R2 D' U R' B R' F2 
4. 20.04 F2 B' L' B R U R' F' U' B2 R2 F' U2 B2 L D' B' D U F2 R2 L2 B2 L' F2 
5. 21.36 R' U D' F D U R2 B2 F2 L B' F D2 F R' B2 U L B L' U' F2 B U' B2 
6. (24.21) D' B2 F2 L' F' R U2 D2 F' U' L B2 F U' B2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 R' U F' R' F 
7. 18.28 U B' L2 D' B D' B' D F2 U D2 R2 D2 L F' R2 U' D B U L2 B F2 R L2 
8. 20.52 D F2 U2 L2 F U D' B2 D' F2 R2 L U F' R D' B' D' U' B R2 L F D' U 
9. 18.62 R' F R' F' R U R' L U' R' L' F B L2 U2 R' D' B' R2 B2 R' L2 D2 F' R' 
10. 19.72 B D2 R' D2 B' R' D U R' L' D R2 B2 F' L F2 R2 F L D B2 U' L' U2 D' 
11. 21.08 R2 B2 L B' F' L B' F2 L B2 R2 B2 F D2 F' U2 R2 D U F D' B' R' F U 
12. 19.27 B2 D L' R' U2 R U2 B2 R2 F B U B F2 U' D' R2 U' L2 U R B2 R D' L2


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

12.10, 21.21, 17.26, 23.56, 17.49 = 18.65 Ao5. PB since I've come back from my month long break. But here's the kicker. PLL skip, E-Perm, and 3 A-perms all in that order for this Ao5. 

EDIT : Next solve was a 19.64. I absolutely failed somehow during my first F2L slot, but I got an OLL skip and H-Perm.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 16, 2011)

Feet 3:39.99 avg5 with Roux.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

Doing an Average of 100 today, split into 4 parts of 25.

Part One completed!

17.78, 18.05, 23.10, 18.98, 19.53, 20.85, 23.97, 22.94, 12.10, 21.21, 17.26, 23.56, 17.49, 19.64, 20.67, 17.36, 20.79, 15.70, 25.41, 24.77, 18.39, 17.57, 21.32, 19.55, 19.11 - 19.98 

Now time to eat some Ramen Noodles and do my math homework.


----------



## Escher (Oct 16, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.88
1. 1.54 F2 U F R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
2. (1.43) R2 F' R' F R2 F2 U' F' 
3. 1.49 R F R' U F2 U R' U2 R2 
4. 2.10 F R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F' R2 U2 
5. 2.24 F U2 F2 R U' R' F U2 R2 U' 
6. 2.15 U' R F2 U2 R F R F' U' 
7. 1.69 U R' U' R' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 
8. 2.19 R2 U F' R F U' F R' U 
9. (3.46) F' U2 R' U R' U2 F U' F2 
10. 1.86 R' F' U R' F U F2 
11. 1.43 U' F2 U' F2 U' R U R' U' 
12. 2.11 R U2 F' U2 F U' F' R

Need to start using stackmat + 12 move scrambles cos this is way too easy...


----------



## r_517 (Oct 16, 2011)

Clock Average of 200: 7.50s 
Average of 12: 6.41s
Average of 5: 6.02s
got 14 sub-6 solves out of 200.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 16, 2011)

my 7 year old sister did her first solve ever without help 

2:44.77


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

17.78, 18.05, 23.10, 18.98, 19.53, 20.85, 23.97, 22.94, 12.10, 21.21, 17.26, 23.56, 17.49, 19.64, 20.67, 17.36, 20.79, 15.70, 25.41, 24.77, 18.39, 17.57, 21.32, 19.55, 19.11, 23.90, 21.99, 18.07, 18.79, 23.18, 15.82, 17.88, 16.63, 20.53, 19.68, 20.89, 21.31, 18.23, 19.76, 20.18, 24.53, 19.05, 19.14, 14.98, 20.59, 15.88, 19.42, 26.31, 22.63, 21.50 = 19.99 Average of 50!

My previous Ao50 PB set a month ago was 21.04.  Will expand this to and Average of 100 once my hands warm up again. They got really cold during the last few solves.  I swear, 10 out of the last 15 solves had V-Perms. -_-

EDIT : Next solve was V-perm. But then the _next_ solve I set my Full-step PB!  (14.41)


----------



## Riley (Oct 16, 2011)

First sub 15 average! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSrwH3Vde0o


----------



## emolover (Oct 16, 2011)

Master kilominx solve

20:39.02

1 2 | 2 1 1188 @ 0.96

I will try the gigaminx later.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 16, 2011)

4x4x4 cube (K4, Mini dayan+mf8)

Best average of 5: 72.88
2-6 - 70.64 72.99 (77.91) 75.00 (68.20)

Best average of 12: 74.74
1-12 - 76.15 70.64 72.99 (77.91) 75.00 (68.20) 77.49 72.70 75.19 76.60 76.09 74.56

hell yeah broke 1:15


----------



## nccube (Oct 16, 2011)

5.41 

U2 D2 L B D L F2 L B' L' B' U2 F2 D' B2 D L B2 R' F D2 B2 D' F' D

Cross+1st pair (executed in one motion): z2 D2 R2' U' R U2 R U' R'
2nd pair: U2 L' U L y' U L U' L'
3rd pair: R U' R' U2 R U' R'
4th pair: U L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R' U'

7.02 tps


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 16, 2011)

lol I suck.
Average of 5: 2.64


Spoiler



1. 2.06 F R' U2 F2 R F' U2 F R2
Solution: y2 z R D R' F R2 U' R2' F R U2

2. (1.70) F2 U' R' F U' F' R2 F'
Solution: x' z' L2 U R U R' U R U2' R' U

3. 3.25 U F U' F R' F2 R U' R'
Solution: x' z2 U L U2 R' U R' F R' F2 R F' R F2 U2

4. (5.07) R F' U2 R F R F U2 F
Solution: y2 x' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U2' R' U R U' R F2 R' U R' U'
(messed up)

5. 2.61 U R' F2 U' R' U' R' U
Solution: y z U2 R2' U' R y' z2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## majikat (Oct 17, 2011)

I just recently got a sub-20 average for the first time in about 4 or 5 years:
18.49, 19.36, [16.57], 18.03, 19.94, 21.31, 21.21, 21.67, 21.19, 18.36, [22.37], 19.73 == 19.61

still pretty inconsistent, and for the most part I'm still averaging right around 20...still.
Feels good.

I've been working on blindfold 3x3 cubing lately too, and have been getting better...success rate's around 50%, or so, averaging 7 or 8 minutes I think.
not super great, but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## verdito (Oct 17, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 17.28
worst time: 25.91

current avg5: 22.28 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 22.28 (σ = 1.23)

single sub 18 y avg5 sub 25 =D!!!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 17, 2011)

2x2, CLL + half of EG-1 + Ortega for the other half of EG-1 cases

3.73 avg100
3.23, 2.78, 4.14, 3.05, 3.70, 3.76, 3.10, (6.23), 2.78, 4.60, 2.65, 3.06, 3.72, 3.17, 3.72, 4.02, 3.62, 5.40, 2.91, 2.86, 3.52, 2.96, 3.26, 5.22, 3.74, 3.96, 2.36, 4.64, 5.06, 3.14, 4.02, 5.92, 3.26, 4.09, 4.84, 4.93, 3.17, 3.26, 4.29, 4.40, 2.79, 2.99, 2.82, 4.04, 4.67, 5.27, 2.18, 3.03, 4.13, 2.82, 2.98, 2.79, 4.15, 4.35, 4.53, 3.23, 5.21, 4.12, 2.44, 3.63, 2.80, 3.27, 3.07, 3.62, 3.49, 3.34, 2.60, 4.94, 3.22, 4.88, 3.92, 4.82, 3.61, 2.48, 4.22, 3.46, 4.10, 3.39, 4.20, 5.41, 3.43, (1.69), 3.18, 2.90, 4.09, 5.13, 2.26, 3.73, 3.97, 4.67, 4.71, 4.46, 2.98, 2.80, 3.14, 4.37, 3.18, 4.14, 4.20, 4.88


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 17, 2011)

3x3 Average of 100!

17.78, 18.05, 23.10, 18.98, 19.53, 20.85, 23.97, 22.94, 12.10, 21.21, 17.26, 23.56, 17.49, 19.64, 20.67, 17.36, 20.79, 15.70, 25.41, 24.77, 18.39, 17.57, 21.32, 19.55, 19.11, 23.90, 21.99, 18.07, 18.79, 23.18, 15.82, 17.88, 16.63, 20.53, 19.68, 20.89, 21.31, 18.23, 19.76, 20.18, 24.53, 19.05, 19.14, 14.98, 20.59, 15.88, 19.42, 26.31, 22.63, 21.50, 23.86, 14.41, 17.52, 19.11, 22.62, 20.81, 17.99, 21.57, 21.26, 19.79, 20.12, 20.91, 17.87, 15.39, 21.04, 17.97, 19.72, 22.48, 19.89, 21.72, 20.19, 17.74, 19.33, 23.79, 22.56, 17.66, 18.59, 21.50, 21.32, 18.88, 22.24, 16.83, 18.47, 31.30, 14.50, 16.72, 22.52, 23.80, 24.79, 24.27, 21.20, 18.57, 18.58, 19.27, 16.85, 17.83, 20.95, 19.42, 19.89, 19.79 = 20.00! 

-_-



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.10
worst time: 31.30

current avg5: 19.70 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 17.34 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 19.98 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 19.18 (σ = 1.43)

current avg100: 20.00 (σ = 2.56)
best avg100: 20.00 (σ = 2.56)

session avg: 20.00 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 20.03



By the way, I checked to the millsecond...... 20.000.  Oh well, I guess I can call myself sub-22. xD Or maybe just sub-23 because I did have a lot of 22.xy solves. I'm pretty inconsistent.

Since before this I had taken a one month break, I'm counting everything that's a PB in here as my new PB.

Blues are PB singles, 12.10 is lucky, 14.41 full-step.

Red is PB Average of 5, 17.34. Pop on the 31.30. >.>

This random shade of green is PB Average of 12, 19.18.

And of course, PB Average of 100, 20.00. -_-


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 17, 2011)

PB Ao5: 17.92! It seems that I'm getting closer and closer to sub-20 every day


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 17, 2011)

What. You're probably much closer to sub-20 than I am and yet my Ao5 is better than yours. Just proves how inconsistent I am. D:


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2011)

Er, if you can get a sub-20 average of 100, you basically are sub-20 already, when warmed up. You don't need every solve under the barrier; it's more important that a solve over the barrier would be considered bad for you.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 17, 2011)

I just got a 7:16.23 7x7 single! Yee sub 7 here I come!
(it seems when i practice 3x3 and 5x5 I don't improve. After practicing one of those when I try a 7x7 I get better and better times.)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 17, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.58
worst time: 14.52

current avg5: 10.63 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 9.45 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 10.31 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 9.98 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 10.50 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 10.50 (σ = 0.98)

11.16, 7.58, 10.56, 12.98, 11.92, 10.30, 10.34, 10.68, 11.59, 9.51, 9.62, 11.30, 9.69, 12.75, 9.11, 12.21, 10.30, 8.87, 9.68, 10.64, 8.90, 11.22, 8.53, 11.62, 9.94, 10.79, 10.08, 11.01, 11.97, 8.09, 13.07, 14.52, 9.21, 10.43, 8.96, 10.97, 11.30, 10.65, 11.56, 7.98, 10.22, 11.48, 10.52, 8.88, 10.22, 12.27, 10.81, 7.89, 10.19, 9.86, 9.91, 10.59, 9.44, 10.36, 10.87, 10.84, 8.90, 9.05, 11.51, 10.59, 9.35, 11.23, 9.94, 12.12, 9.87, 11.93, 11.73, 11.74, 10.33, 11.52, 10.42, 11.16, 10.73, 9.36, 12.14, 9.77, 10.65, 10.10, 11.99, 12.06, 11.92, 8.88, 9.84, 11.90, 10.19, 11.22, 9.27, 9.28, 10.66, 10.06, 10.37, 12.03, 9.07, 9.95, 9.32, 10.55, 7.97, 11.83, 11.43, 9.90

Yay, consistency!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 17, 2011)

**** yea! First sub-11 average of 12! Only skip was the 10.04.

10.62, 10.05, 11.02, 10.04, 10.61, 9.94, 11.10, 11.34, (13.36), 11.03, 11.22, (9.63) = 10.70

My avg12 progression:
sub25: 4/29/09
sub20: 7/21/09
sub19: 2/5/10
sub18: 2/5/10
sub17: 2/27/10
sub16: 4/12/10
sub15: 7/18/10
sub14: 9/14/10
sub13: 12/1/10
sub12: 2/16/11
sub11: 10/17/11


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 17, 2011)

f2 L R2 r2 F' U' R' B2 L' U2 L2 u' L' f F' L' B2 R' r' F2 B2 D f' u L u' B2 R f2 D F' B2 D' R' B' f2 u' L R' f 

My first ever 4x4 solve 

3:42.87

All 3 parities xD Althought I know some people don't count the edge pairing thing as a parity.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2011)

3x3 sim 100 cube relay - 36:02.016, 9591 turns, 4.44 tps, 21.62 seconds per cube. 7 PLL skips (I think), 1 OLL skip.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Er, if you can get a sub-20 average of 100, you basically are sub-20 already, when warmed up. You don't need every solve under the barrier; it's more important that a solve over the barrier would be considered bad for you.


 
I would not say that if you have a sub-20 average of 100 you are sub-20. 
For example a few months ago I had a low 18 avg100, yet at my next competition I my best average was barely sub-22. 
Also, I recently got a sub-20 OH avg100 yet I seem to average 21ish.


----------



## Escher (Oct 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 3x3 sim 100 cube relay - 36:02.016, 9591 turns, 4.44 tps, 21.62 seconds per cube. 7 PLL skips (I think), 1 OLL skip.


 
Lulz either you know a lot of OLLCP or you run really +ev


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> f2 L R2 r2 F' U' R' B2 L' U2 L2 u' L' f F' L' B2 R' r' F2 B2 D f' u L u' B2 R f2 D F' B2 D' R' B' f2 u' L R' f
> 
> My first ever 4x4 solve
> 
> ...


 
:confused:


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> :confused:


 
I think he means "edge pairing parity" + DP


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I think he means "edge pairing parity" + DP


 
Why is edge pairing parity a parity if you get it on each solve?


----------



## emolover (Oct 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Why is edge pairing parity a parity if you get it on each solve?


 
You don't get it every solve. You get it one out of every two solves.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 18, 2011)

like u' RUR'U'F'UF u?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2011)

Escher said:


> Lulz either you know a lot of OLLCP or you run really +ev



+ev?

I haven't attempted to learn any OLLCP, but I've figured out a few algs. I think I just got lucky though, 5 lucky and 2 forced if I remember correctly.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> You don't get it every solve. You get it one out of every two solves.


 
I get it 3 times a solve sometimes


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 18, 2011)

Finally a 3x3 pb.... ao12: 11.4


Average of 12: 11.40
1. 12.66 F2 R F2 B2 R' D F2 B' R B' D F L' D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B U2 L' 
2. 10.88 R' U' L2 U2 L' F L2 U2 D F' R' B' L F2 U' L2 F' D' L U2 D B' U' L' U' 
3. (9.97) R' B' U R' L' U D B L R F' R U D' R' U2 R D2 U2 B2 F L2 D B2 F2 
4. 13.14 U' R2 F' D U' R2 U2 B L2 U' D' F L' D B D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L B2 L F 
5. (13.67) D U R' D2 B2 L' R2 D2 F' R' F U B F2 D U L' F2 D' L U2 D2 L R' F' 
6. 11.50 L U B L' R' U' L2 U D' F B D' U' R L' B' D L B D2 U2 R2 U D' R 
7. 10.20 R2 U2 F2 L B' F R F U L2 U R L' D2 R' L U2 D' F B' U2 F2 L R2 F2 
8. 10.52 D2 R' U L' R' B2 F' R2 L' F' B U' D F2 R U L2 U' D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 
9. 11.88 R' L2 F B U' D' B' F R2 D' U2 L2 U F' U' D2 F R' L U D2 B F2 U2 F' 
10. 11.25 B R' L2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' R B' F' D' R2 L F' R2 U' D L2 U2 R D2 R2 F' D' 
11. 11.44 R2 L U' R' B' D2 R' U2 L2 F D' B' D2 B R2 D' L F L2 F R F2 R L' B' 
12. 10.53 B' F' R U' D L' F' B' U' B D' U F2 L F' L' B' U R' U F' R F' D' R'


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> I get it 3 times a solve sometimes


 
I suppose you could think of it like that but I only consider it parity only if it happens at the end of reduction.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 18, 2011)

> Average of 12: 11.40
> 1. 12.66 F2 R F2 B2 R' D F2 B' R B' D F L' D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B U2 L'
> 2. 10.88 R' U' L2 U2 L' F L2 U2 D F' R' B' L F2 U' L2 F' D' L U2 D B' U' L' U'
> 3. (9.97) R' B' U R' L' U D B L R F' R U D' R' U2 R D2 U2 B2 F L2 D B2 F2
> ...



Did you try and roll...?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2011)

I've often seen accidentally pairing the centers in the opposite color scheme (setup: Uw2 R2L2 Uw2) jokingly referred to as the third parity, and in a way it does make sense as one. I wouldn't say 2-cycles in edge pairing are a parity case, just a slightly more difficult case that pops up pretty commonly, like having a corner with the D sticker on top during a LBL solution.



antoineccantin said:


> I would not say that if you have a sub-20 average of 100 you are sub-20.
> For example a few months ago I had a low 18 avg100, yet at my next competition I my best average was barely sub-22.


Then I'd say you're sub-20 in practice, but not in competition. IMO you don't have to include bad conditions because they don't really represent your real performance; for instance I know I can't average sub-15 when I'm practicing with another method, or using a bad cube, or doing casual solves, but I'd still say I'm sub-15 (by quite a bit).


----------



## adfoote (Oct 18, 2011)

I just got a non-lucky 9.88 (First ever sub10) with this scramble:F' R' U' L' B2 U' D R' D2 L' R' F' U2 B2 U' F' D B2 U D2 B F2 L' B' U2 

I average like 17-18.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 18, 2011)

adfoote said:


> I just got a non-lucky 9.88 (First ever sub10) with this scramble:F' R' U' L' B2 U' D R' D2 L' R' F' U2 B2 U' F' D B2 U D2 B F2 L' B' U2


 
Lol turning the word "lucky" into a cubing term. There are so many easy crosses you could have picked, heck I'm calling this solve lucky.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 18, 2011)

New Magic PB: 1.31. Consistent sub-1.5s now


----------



## EricReese (Oct 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Lol turning the word "lucky" into a cubing term. There are so many easy crosses you could have picked, heck I'm calling this solve lucky.


Easy cross=lucky? Wat

Edit-Ryan's posting this. CBF to log out of Erics account.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 18, 2011)

Average of 100: 9.34


Spoiler



Average of 100: 9.34
1. 9.15 U F' D U' R B2 R2 F2 U F L2 B F2 R2 B2 L2 F' L' B2 L U L' F2 L F2
2. 8.99 B2 F' L' B2 F2 L B2 F' U F2 R' L D' U' F' R2 U L2 F' L B U L U F2
3. 7.62 R D' L2 D U L2 B' U2 B U' R2 L F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 D' R' F' L' D2 B' R
4. 10.09 U' D' R U' F' U2 D2 L R2 D U' L D' F L R B' L2 U2 D' L2 F R' L2 F'
5. 8.49 L' R' D' U' L2 U R2 D B2 F2 R2 F' R L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 B R L' U B' L2 B'
6. 8.92 R2 L U2 R' U D' B' R2 L' F2 D' U' L2 D U2 R2 U2 L B2 R' U' D2 B2 F2 U'
7. 10.39 F D2 B L2 U2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B F2 U' L2 B' L' R2 D' F R F R U L' F2
8. 9.28 U2 R' U R U' R2 L D2 B' U R D' R F' B2 R B' R B D U2 L2 R2 U' B2
9. 9.56 R' F' R' L' U' B2 F' R2 U D2 F L' F2 B2 L' F' R' L' U R' U2 L2 B2 R2 B'
10. 8.69 U2 F L B2 R F2 R F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 D' R2 L U B L F B U'
11. 7.23 D2 R2 D' B' L2 B R D' F2 L2 D' B R F' B R L2 B2 U R' U F' D U' R
12. 10.01 R2 U R' L D2 R2 D' F R2 F' D R D' U F' B' D2 L' D' U2 B R L U D'
13. 9.10 D2 F L' U D2 B F D U R' U' F2 U F D2 B' R2 U F' L' F2 B U D L
14. 10.73 R L' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D F L' F' D2 U' B D' B' F2 R2 D' L2 U F L2 F2 L2
15. 8.78 R' D' L2 D2 R2 B2 F' R D F2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' D2 B' L U D' L2 B2 D'
16. 9.41 U' L D2 L U' L2 R F2 L2 F B R F B' R' B2 R2 F' R F2 U' L' D U' B
17. 11.12 D B2 D2 F2 R' L' U' L F' U L2 B2 F' D L' B' U2 B2 R L F' R U2 R' D2
18. 10.03 L' B' L D U B F L2 U R U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B R2 F L B2 U2 F
19. 9.16 R2 L' D' R' B D' R' F' L2 B U' R2 L2 B F' R2 F' B L2 D L R' U2 L' U'
20. 9.15 B' U L' B U R F B' R' B F' R2 B' F2 U2 D' R L2 U2 B R' F' R' D' R'
21. 9.09 D2 U B2 F L' F' R' U' R B D L' B2 D F' R' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D2 F'
22. 8.33 L R2 F B' L D' B L2 B U L2 R' U2 B2 L2 D' L' U2 R U2 R' L' D R2 D'
23. 10.36 U' D2 B' L2 F' B U2 L' U' R2 B' L U' B U F' D B2 D' L U2 F2 R L2 B'
24. 8.88 R2 B' F R2 U R2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 D' U' L B2 R U2 B2 R F2 L' B U D' B2
25. 8.39 F' D B2 R F' L' B2 U2 F2 U R2 B' D R' L' B F' U' B U' F L2 F' D2 U2
26. 9.63 R U' D F' L2 U' R F' R2 U R' L2 D B R B U D' L2 R D' F D2 L D
27. 9.57 L B F2 L B2 L D2 L' D2 R' F' D U2 B' U F' L2 F U L F B2 U F2 B'
28. 8.79 R' D B U2 D' B' L B2 D' U2 F' D R' F2 L D' R2 L F U2 L' D' B2 L F2
29. 9.75 U' D2 L' D' R' B' L2 U' B' L' U' D B D' U2 F2 U D2 F2 L' F D F' U2 R'
30. (6.83) U B2 U2 L' F2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' U D' F2 D2 L2 B F2 D' U F2 B2 D U R
31. 8.46 U' B F' R F D R' D L' B' U B U' F' L2 R2 F' U R B R2 L' F L2 R2
32. 9.17 F D2 F2 B L B2 D' L2 U' F' D2 R2 F' R' D' F2 R2 U2 L F L B' U' F U2
33. 11.33 B R' D B R2 D2 L' D' B U R' D F' D' B' D U' B' D' B2 D2 U R' B2 R
34. 8.12 R2 B2 U R U' R' B' U' B' L2 D F' L2 F' L' B F R D R2 U' R L2 U' D2
35. 9.65 F L F2 L' F' D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 L' B2 U' B' F' R' L' F' D2 B2 D' U' F'
36. 9.04 R F' R' F2 D U2 L2 F2 B' U F2 B' R' L' B R F' L D' L' D' U B' R D
37. 9.06 R2 F' D U2 B2 U2 R U L' F2 U L' R2 U B2 D U' B2 R2 B D2 B' F L2 D2
38. 11.38 B2 R2 D2 F D' U' L2 B F2 L R2 F' L D' R2 L B' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 L D2 R'
39. 7.93 U' L B' F2 R' B L R2 D' B2 U D F U' F2 L R F' L U F' B2 D2 F B
40. 10.52 U' B2 L2 B' F' U R2 F D R U2 B2 L F U' B' D L2 U' D' L B U D L2
41. 9.47 L' B2 D2 B D2 U2 L U F' D2 F' L F2 D2 R D F' L' U' F R' U2 D2 B2 U'
42. 8.81 R F2 U B U' B' U2 D L' D' F U' B D B2 L2 F B' R D F2 B2 U2 R B2
43. 8.80 B2 D U2 R' L' B2 R F2 U2 B R2 B2 F R F' D L' R' U F2 U' B2 U2 D R'
44. 9.15 F2 L B' R' D' U' B' R2 B2 L' D B' R' L2 D B D R F2 D2 U B' L B' F
45. 9.77 U' B2 D R' B' R B R L' F2 U2 R' L2 F' D U2 R2 L' D' L R2 U' F L2 R
46. 10.87 D U F L' B' R U F2 L2 R D F D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 F U2 L' D R
47. 10.01 R2 L F R F' L U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L F2 U D B2 L2 R' B L2 R' D2 U B
48. 9.51 U2 R2 B F2 U B R2 L2 B2 U2 F' R F' B2 R F2 B' U2 B2 U D' F2 B U' B'
49. 9.77 D2 L' U2 F2 R' D U B L D U' R D2 F U' B2 U2 F' L U' D' B' F L' B'
50. 8.93 U2 F' D U F2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 R' U' F2 L2 R2 B2 L' B U2 D' B F D' R2 D
51. 10.82 R B U D R2 B2 L F2 R' B U' D' F2 R2 D' B' F' R F' L B U D F D
52. 8.56 F R' U2 F2 B2 D F' B2 D' F R2 L2 U L F' R U2 F' U' R F' L R B2 L
53. 10.31 R D' B2 F' U' R U2 B' U L' F' R D2 R U F R2 D' U' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2
54. 8.67 D' R2 D L F' L R' U2 R D2 U R2 F U F' U2 L' R2 D L' R2 F D2 L2 R
55. 8.95 B F' U' B2 U R' D R2 L2 B D2 L U' F R' U' B2 D' B2 F2 L R' D2 L D
56. 9.47 D L2 D2 R' B' L R F' B' U2 D2 R2 F2 L F' L2 R' F' D2 F2 B' D2 L2 B L'
57. 9.31 L' U2 L' R2 D B' U2 F D F' L D' U R' L' U B2 U2 D F B' D' R2 D2 U2
58. 9.13 L F2 R' F B' D2 U' B' L' D B2 D B2 F L' U' F' R2 F' R F R L' U L2
59. 9.24 R B' R D' F U' D2 L D2 F' R' B2 L' D2 F' L D B R' U2 F U R B L2
60. 10.10 U F2 D F' L2 B F D' R2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 D F' B' D2 B' F2 L2 B F2 R2 F
61. 10.57 F D B' R2 U' L' B U2 D F2 U' L F' B2 L U2 B' U2 L D R2 D' U2 B' R2
62. 8.15 F2 B2 U D' B' L' D2 U2 L' F' R' B2 F2 L' B' F2 L2 B L2 B R2 L U F B
63. 10.14 R' F B2 U2 L U L' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' L2 U' F U' B2 D' B'
64. 8.19 B U2 D L2 F2 L' D R' U' F' U' L2 B2 D F B' L' B F2 L' B' L2 D' F' U
65. 9.19 F2 D' B2 F L2 F' L D2 L F2 D' U' L' R' F2 R D2 B' U R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U
66. 8.82 L U2 R' F' D R B' L R2 F B R' F' B2 D2 L2 R' F2 R2 L2 U' B' U B2 R
67. 9.48 L' F2 L U L R D R D L U D' R B U L R2 B2 R L U' D F L D'
68. 9.87 L U' R L U F R2 F2 B U' F' R' D2 B L R2 U R L2 B2 U F' D2 L U
69. 11.03 D2 F' B2 D' F' R B2 D L R D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 R L2 F2 B' L' R' D2 L B
70. 7.65 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L R U D2 B' F' L R' F2 R' F2 B' L F2 D' U2 B
71. (11.81) U2 L2 R F2 D' U R D2 U2 B' R2 L2 D2 B R D R' D' L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F'
72. 9.73 L' R2 D F2 B D U F2 L' D U' R2 D2 U' B F' D U F2 B' U' R B2 F2 R'
73. 9.69 R2 L B' R' B' U L' F' B L' F' U L' U B2 L' U D L D' F2 D B2 D' L
74. 10.08 D2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 B' R2 L2 B2 U' D' F' D R' F' D' R D2 R2 L2 D' B' R' L'
75. 9.07 D' B2 D' R2 U' R' F2 U R' U2 F U' B F U2 F B' D L B' F2 D' B' L2 D
76. 9.40 L' F' B L F L2 B' L F2 B' D2 U R2 L F' B R B' U2 L F2 R' L2 U2 F'
77. 9.21 R2 L2 B2 F' R' U2 B' F2 R' U2 D R B' D' U' L B D2 L' F2 D' F' R L' U
78. 9.14 R F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L B2 U R F2 D2 L U' L2 B' L D' B F2 R' L' B2 F
79. 9.04 D' R2 F' L D2 R2 D L' B' R2 B D R2 L U D2 B' D2 L D2 B2 R2 U F L2
80. 10.02 D' L2 U D' R U' L D' U L2 B' L F' L2 B2 R2 L' U2 B2 U2 F' U' R D2 B'
81. 10.65 U' B2 R' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 L' B' L U L F2 D R U2 R' F' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 L2
82. 10.55 U' F2 L' U F2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 D B F2 D' U F' U D2 L2 D' R2 D' R' F' B2
83. 8.65 D2 R L2 F' U2 F2 U' B D2 L' D2 F2 L' F U2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 R L' F' R2 U'
84. 9.36 F' L U2 D' L U2 B2 D' B2 L D' L2 U2 L U2 F' D R B' F2 R' U2 B F2 L
85. 8.22 U2 D' R2 L' B' D U2 F' R L2 D' F D B2 D2 U' L R2 D' R D' R F2 B' L2
86. 8.07 U' L' F B2 L2 B F' D L2 D2 U B' U' B R' B U2 D R2 U' R D2 U B R2
87. 9.10 B' R' D' R' F L2 F2 B U' F L' D' F L2 B' D2 F' D' U F' U2 L D2 U2 L2
88. 9.75 R2 U' D B' L' D' L2 B' U2 B D U2 F' L' U2 F U2 D' L' U F B' D2 B' L2
89. 8.67 R D' R' B L D2 F2 L B' F2 U L2 U' D L D2 B R B2 U' D2 R' U' L F
90. 8.89 D L B R B' U D' B L' F' L' R' D2 B2 R2 L' B' U L' D2 L U2 R' F R'
91. 9.97 D2 F' L R2 F2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L U' L R2 F R D2 L D B' L D2 R2 B2
92. 8.58 U2 L' U2 R2 F R2 D L' F' R2 D U B2 D2 R2 L F2 L' U2 B2 L F' B' U' F
93. 9.29 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' B' L' U' R L' B' D B2 R' U F2 U' F' R D' B F2 L' R2 B2
94. 8.70 D2 U2 B F2 D' R2 F B U L B' D L U' F' U' D2 L R' U2 F D F2 L F'
95. 8.75 U' B2 R' F2 U2 F D2 U' L' B' D' R2 F R2 D2 R2 B' F' R F2 U' R' B D2 R'
96. 10.26 B F2 R F L' R D F2 R2 L' U2 F2 L' U' B' D U L F D F2 D' L2 D2 U'
97. 9.69 L' F' D B2 F L U' F2 L2 U' R' L2 F' U2 L' F' R2 B F' U' D' F' D L B
98. 9.21 F' L2 B2 D L' D' R U' L2 U' L2 D U L2 F2 R' U F L' U2 L' F2 R' D' U
99. 8.74 D B L2 R' B F2 R L F L2 D' L2 R2 U2 F L' D B F2 U L R2 B2 R2 L
100. 8.45 L' U B R2 D U' F L2 B' D' F2 B R' L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B' R U R D2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 18, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Easy cross=lucky? Wat


 
Lucky is a relative term, and shouldn't be restricted to skips, in my opinion. If it is, then my 5.76 solve was NL, even though it had a two-move first block, but no skips.

(F2 U R' L2 D2 L U F' B R F U F' R2 F' R' F2 L2 R D2 L2 B' R2 B' R2)


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 18, 2011)

2x2

3.66 avg100
2.67, 3.02, 3.65, 3.27, 4.88, 3.50, 3.82, (1.82), 3.82, 4.01, 4.72, 3.46, 4.91, 2.72, 3.51, 3.29, 3.83, 3.42, 3.49, 5.00, 4.15, 4.03, (6.40), 3.06, 2.71, 4.84, 3.40, 3.28, 2.41, 3.58, 5.55, 2.58, 3.95, 3.85, 2.67, 4.03, 4.26, 3.71, 4.55, 2.48, 4.25, 4.16, 4.52, 5.63, 2.07, 2.66, 3.92, 4.98, 3.76, 2.86, 3.76, 1.87, 3.42, 3.51, 3.31, 4.02, 4.37, 2.92, 3.88, 2.41, 3.34, 2.28, 3.33, 4.76, 3.78, 3.98, 3.12, 4.21, 3.22, 3.58, 2.99, 3.24, 5.33, 5.16, 5.14, 3.83, 4.02, 2.77, 4.91, 3.31, 3.16, 3.79, 4.69, 4.13, 3.36, 4.70, 3.97, 2.50, 3.02, 2.66, 3.78, 2.91, 4.04, 3.56, 3.23, 3.04, 2.64, 3.42, 4.53, 2.80


----------



## Escher (Oct 18, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Easy cross=lucky? Wat


 
Even noobs knew that full-step/skipped step and lucky/non-lucky were different in like 2008 jesus.

Ya easy cross = lucky since it's a v good thing that happens by chance to your solves.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 18, 2011)

After only 7 hours of owning a 4x4 (And only about 2 of using it  )

2:58.22 Average of 12. (Set last night)

I am happy.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 18, 2011)

4.78 Single solve  u=-5,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-2 / dddU


----------



## MiPiCubed (Oct 18, 2011)

3 new records in 1 average of 100.  
Avg 12 with a 15.62 avg 5:
Average of 12: 16.57
1. 14.97 L B2 U2 D' L B F2 D' L2 F R D2 U2 F D R B2 D' R2 L' U' B' D' L2 D2 
2. 17.73 L2 F' L U2 R2 U R L B2 R U2 B' D' B L2 U2 D' L' B R L' U2 R2 F R2 
3. 14.44 D' U2 B2 U2 R' L' D' U2 F R U2 R B D2 F L' B2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 D' B2 
4. (13.89) U' R2 B' L U' R F L' B2 U F' R' B2 F2 D L D' B2 D B2 L D' F' B' R' 
5. 17.44 L R2 F' B' U' D F' U D' L' U F R' U' R D2 F2 U D2 L2 F U2 F U2 B 
6. 17.51 U2 B2 L B U F D L B F2 D2 R F L D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L F' R2 F2 U2 F2 
7. (23.32) D B' L U B2 F2 D' U2 R' U F' L B2 L F' L F2 B2 R2 L' F2 D' R' U' F' 
8. 19.89 U2 R' L2 D2 L' F U' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R' D2 L2 D U L' U2 B2 F' R2 B F' 
9. 17.13 D F' U' F U L B' F R2 U' R F' U' D2 F U' F' U' L2 F2 R2 F B2 U B 
10. 15.02 B2 R' U F U2 D2 F2 D2 R D R' B' U' F' D' F L' U B' L2 B2 R' B' D F 
11. 14.86 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R' L2 B2 D2 B' U' F' U2 B' R2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' D' F B U2 
12. 16.72 U2 B2 F R2 B R' F2 L' U2 D' B2 D B' U' F B2 U F' D U B2 L2 B' R L' 
The average of 100 was 18.89. Very happy with this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 18, 2011)

r_517 said:


> 4.78 Single solve  u=-5,d=6 / u=-5,d=1 / u=0,d=3 / u=0,d=6 / u=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=5 / u=5 / d=-2 / dddU


 
oh hai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvG537yYJZg

Also lol dat scramble.


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> After only 7 hours of owning a 4x4 (And only about 2 of using it  )
> 
> 2:58.22 Average of 12. (Set last night)
> 
> I am happy.



And the first thing you do is doing Ao12?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> oh hai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvG537yYJZg
> 
> Also lol dat scramble.



lol apparently CCT likes 4.78


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 18, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> And the first thing you do is doing Ao12?


 
Yes.... Am I missing something? 

2:25.33 PB single.

EDIT : Lol next solve. D' r2 f u f2 r' L2 U2 u2 f u2 F2 L' r2 f2 B u r F2 U2 F R2 r' B U f' D2 f L' F2 R' f u' f' F' R' r' U2 B' U2 

2:18.97. OLL parity.


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

15.03 one liter bottle of Poweraid chug. I want to beat waffo's record. 

Does anyone know where I can buy Oringina? Do they sell it in Carmel Indiana?

If there is not anywhere I can buy it, how can I make it?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 18, 2011)

Clock Avg of 600: 7.27s
Avg of 12: 6.06s 
Avg of 5: 5.69s
5.51 u=3,d=1 / u=3,d=1 / u=-3,d=-3 / u=-1,d=3 / u=3 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=-5 / UdUU
6.18 u=-3,d=3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=2,d=2 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=-2 / d=2 / UUdU
(7.06) u=-1,d=5 / u=3,d=5 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=4,d=-1 / u=2 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=6 / d=-1 / UdUd
5.37 u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=3 / u=3,d=-2 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=4 / u=5 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-5 / d=1 / UdUU
(4.64) u=-3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=5 / dddU

Single: 4.64 u=-3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=-1,d=5 / u=0,d=5 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=5 / dddU

sub 6: 56 times
sub 7.33: 331 times

All PBs


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 18, 2011)

Magic: 1.52 Ao100 PB
1.22 Ao12 PB
1.18 Ao5 PB
1.15 Single PB



Spoiler



1.97, 1.27, 1.56, 1.24, 1.28, 1.27, 1.37, 1.21, 1.23, 1.19, 1.19, 1.17, 1.21, 1.15, 1.24, 1.24, 1.25, 1.27, 1.99, 1.29, 1.60, 1.34, 1.25, 1.37, 1.32, 3.33+, 1.26, 1.22, 1.24, 1.27, 1.19, 1.22, 1.25, 1.22, 1.23, 1.23, 1.21, 1.74, 1.23, 3.26+, 1.23, 2.16, 1.27, 1.88, 1.25, 2.96, 1.83, 1.32, 1.24, 1.24, 1.29, 1.60, 3.94, 1.28, 1.30, 1.25, 1.40, 1.38, 3.29+, 1.31, 1.29, 1.29, 1.31, 1.33, 1.34, 4.05, 1.36, 1.30, 1.38, 1.33, 1.42, 3.02, 1.33, 1.42, 1.27, 1.51, 1.37, 1.93, 1.28, 2.83, 1.72, 3.24, 1.37, 1.42, 1.39, 1.39, 1.41, 1.28, 1.59, 1.28, 1.33, 1.30, 1.27, 1.31, 1.67, 1.33, 1.31, 1.26, 1.39, 1.24 

Got a little sluggish towards the end. x.x


----------



## aronpm (Oct 18, 2011)

An exercise of ego.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 19, 2011)

3.57 2x2 Ao100

and 

OH:

20.91 Ao5, 21.53 Ao12, 22.80 Ao50


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 19, 2011)

@ Andrew : Working on other things now? :tu

My accomplishment : After 2.5 gruesome hours, I reassembled my 4x4. Only a dedge piece came out during a solve, but I didn't know how to put it back together so I ended up taking the whole thing apart. xD


----------



## qqwref (Oct 19, 2011)

Hm, 12.62 full step OH solve 

B2 L' R B2 U2 R' F2 D' B' U2 F U B' U2 F D2 L' B D2 L' F B2 U' B' F'


Spoiler



Cross: x' U' F' R' U' x' z' R U' R'
F2L1: z y' U R U' R'
F2L2: U2' z U' R U
F2L3: R2 U R2 U' R' U R U'
F2L4: z' R' U' R U y R U' R'
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U2' R
PLL: U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
48htm/54qtm = 3.80/4.28 tps


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 19, 2011)

Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Best Average of 100: 6.37
Best Time: 3.65
Worst Time: 9.56
Standard Deviation: 1.1 (17.0%)

1. 6.41 R' F' R' F U R' F2 R' U'
2. 5.40 U R F' R U2 R' F2 U2 R2
3. 6.98 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U2
4. 6.71 R' U2 F R' U F R' U F'
5. 6.86 U F2 U2 F U' F2 R U' F 
6. 5.72 R F2 U' F R' F R' U R2 F 
7. 6.09 U R' F U' F2 R' U' F' R2 F'
8. 6.71 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R2
9. 7.49 U F' R U2 F' R U2 R'
10. 6.80 U2 R' U F U2 F U2 R' F R 
11. 6.68 U' R2 U' F' R' U F2 U F' R2
12. 6.19 F' U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F'
13. 4.32 R' F' U R' F' R2 F U' F'
14. 6.61 U' F' R U' F2 R2 U' R U 
15. 7.08 U F' R' U R F' U2 R2 U'
16. 5.92 F R U R U' F R2 F U'
17. 6.23 F R2 F' U2 F' R U R F2
18. 6.71 U2 F2 R F R2 U F2 U2 F 
19. 6.95 U' F2 U F2 R' U R U2 R2
20. 7.70 R U F R2 F U' F' U' F2 R2
21. 6.33 U' F' R' U R2 U2 F' R' F2
22. 8.08 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F U' R2 F2
23. 6.92 U' F U2 R2 F' U R2 F' R'
24. 6.45 F2 R U' R F2 U2 R U 
25. 6.68 U F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F2 R 
26. 5.74 U' R2 U' R F' U' F' U2
27. 6.92 R' F U' R F2 U' R F R'
28. 6.80 F U' F U2 F2 R U' F2 U2
29. 6.54 U' R F' R' F R2 U R' U' F 
30. 7.26 U' F R2 U' R2 U F2 U' F'
31. 6.22 U' F R' F R' F2 R' U' R 
32. 6.62 U R U F R' F2 R' U'
33. 6.48 R U2 R F2 U' F' U R2
34. 3.77 F R' U' R' U F2 R' U R2
35. 9.17 R2 U' R F' R F U F U'
36. 5.57 R' F R2 F2 U' F R2 F2
37. 6.28 U R F2 R U' F' R F2 R'
38. 7.38 U R U' F2 R' U F R' F2
39. 6.55 U F' U' R U' F2 R F R2 U'
40. 7.12 U F' R U2 F' U R F' R' F'
41. 5.47 R F' R U' R F' U2 R U'
42. 4.45 F2 U F' R' F' R' U2 F2
43. 5.00 U R2 U2 F' U R' U2 R F2
44. 5.54 U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R F' U'
45. 6.82 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U2 F' R2
46. 6.66 U' R F2 R U R2 F R' F' U2
47. 6.44 F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2 F2 U'
48. 4.86 R F2 R2 U' F' U' F R 
49. 5.86 U F' U R U2 R2 U R2 U 
50. 7.07 U2 F2 U F' U F U R' U' F2
51. 8.46 U R F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F' R 
52. 5.05 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R U' F R'
53. 7.83 U R2 U F2 U R' U2 R' F'
54. (3.65) F2 U F2 U' R U2 R' U'
55. 6.68 F U' R2 U R U2 F R F2
56. 6.15 F R2 U' R F' U2 R U' R2
57. 7.12 U2 F U R F2 U' R 
58. 6.55 U R2 F' R F R2 F R' U 
59. 5.63 R2 U F U' R2 F2 R F2 U 
60. 7.80 R U2 R' F2 U F' R2 U 
61. 8.19 U' F U2 F R2 F U F' U2
62. 6.34 U2 F' U F2 U' R F2 R F' R'
63. 5.39 U2 R' F U' R' F2 R' F' R2
64. 6.58 R' F U2 F' R2 U R' U2 R F 
65. 6.97 F2 U R F' R2 U F2
66. 5.94 U F2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 F'
67. 8.86 F2 R' U R F2 R' U R2 F'
68. 5.88 U R U2 F' U R' U F' R U 
69. 6.58 R' U R F2 R F' R'
70. 7.00 U R2 U F R2 F' U' R2 F'
71. 7.55 U F' R2 F' R U F' R F2
72. 3.99 R F' U2 R U' R' F R2 F2
73. 4.79 F' U F2 R' U2 R F' R'
74. 6.61 R F' U R' F2 U2 R' F'
75. 6.38 R F2 R' F2 U' F R2 F' R'
76. 8.74 U' F' U2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F2
77. 4.72 F' R F R2 F U' R2 F 
78. 7.18 U2 R U' R' U R' F' R U2 F'
79. 6.55 R F' R2 U2 R F U R' U2
80. 6.54 U2 F R U2 F2 R' U F2 U'
81. 5.35 R' F R F2 U2 R F' R2
82. (9.56) U2 F2 R2 F U' F2 U' R U'
83. 6.87 R2 F2 U2 R F' R F' U 
84. 5.49 U F2 U2 R U' F R' F2 R2
85. 8.00 F U2 R U' F' U2 F R' F2
86. 6.74 R' U2 R' U' R U2 R2 F' U'
87. 5.60 F' U F U2 R' F R F2 R 
88. 3.92 F U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U 
89. 6.44 U2 R' U F2 R' U F U R2
90. 4.17 F2 R' U F2 U' F2 U' R U 
91. 6.52 R F R' U R2 U R F 
92. 7.00 U R2 F' U2 R F R F2 U2
93. 5.99 U' F U' R2 U' F2 U' F 
94. 4.51 U R U' R' F2 R U' F2 R F2
95. 6.34 F R2 F' U' F2 U R2 F' R2
96. 5.90 U F2 U' F' R F' R'
97. 7.62 U' R2 U R U2 F R2 U 
98. 4.93 U' R U' R2 U' F2 U R2 U 
99. 4.28 F R2 F' U' F U' R F'
100. 5.77 R' U F' R2 U F' U F'

PB average of 100. Also contained a 5.61 average of 12 which is also PB


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 19, 2011)

6.89 3x3 single!

Reconstruction

lol 4.7 TPS 33 moves 
OLL skip, xcross.

Also 11.69 avg 12 PB



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.69
1. 12.83 D2 B U' F2 U' L D' U' B' L R' U' D' F2 B' L U B' F U R2 L2 F U' D' 
2. 11.60 B L' D L R' U R' D' L' B' U2 B2 U' D' L2 B2 D' F U' R U' D2 F2 U R' 
3. (14.52) R2 F2 B L D' B2 F' D2 R B2 F' U F U2 B2 L2 R U2 B L2 B' R L B' D' 
4. 10.57 D' L D F' R L B2 L2 F R' D2 F' R L2 F2 U' R' L2 D U' F R F L2 D' 
5. 12.01 D U R2 D2 F2 L' B2 U L2 R2 B2 R B' F L U' R' D B U2 L' D B2 F' L' 
6. 10.46 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B D R' F B2 R' L' D2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 R' L2 F' 
7. 11.86 L B2 D R2 F' B D' B2 R2 D2 B L' F' L U' F' R' L2 D2 B2 D2 R' B F U 
8. 13.11 D2 R2 F2 R' B U' R2 F' L' F' U' R F2 B' D' B2 D B2 L B2 U2 B U' B U' 
9. 11.06 D R U' L R' D' F2 B' L F2 L D B2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 B2 F2 U2 D F2 L F 
10. 12.59 D F D2 R L B U2 R F2 L D F2 L' B' D B' F' R' U L D L2 U2 B L 
11. (6.89) D R D2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L' U' R' U' B' D2 L R' F' B' D U F' L B U F2 
12. 10.85 L' B' D F2 R D R L' F2 B R2 B2 F2 R2 L F2 R' L2 F' R' U' B' D F' L2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 19, 2011)

17.80 NL sim.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 19, 2011)

2:31.53, 2:28.88, 2:33.95, 2:29.70, 2:09.87 = 2:30.04 Average of 5 for 4x4.

All had orientation parity except solve 4. Last solve could've been sub-2. xD I got a 2:36.xy Average of 12 yesterday so sub-2:30 is within reach. :3


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

2:00.67 single. Lockup on PLL parity. :/


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> @ Andrew : Working on other things now? :tu


 
Sort of. 

Average of 100: 9.80


Spoiler



1. 9.13 F B2 R' U D2 R' F2 D' L' F L' B L R2 U2 F' B U L2 D L' B2 D L U'
2. 9.82 L D' F2 D' R2 F' L' R' D2 F2 B U2 L2 D B F' R' D2 R' L U2 D' F2 L' D'
3. 8.88 F' D2 U2 R D' B' R2 B' R' B2 L2 B' F2 D R2 D2 U2 F2 U R U' F2 L U D2
4. 8.79 U2 F2 U D' F2 D L D' B2 L' U' F' B D' F R2 D B' D2 U F B2 R U D
5. 8.87 F' D' B' L D2 U2 L' B' D F U B2 L R' U' L2 B U2 R' F R' D2 B D2 F'
6. 8.96 F U2 D2 R' U2 F' U' F' U R2 F U F' U' F2 B2 L' D' B2 R U' D B2 U' D'
7. 7.68 F2 U F U2 D2 L2 F2 U R D' B F' L D' B R B L' R' F2 U2 R' L U R'
8. 9.38 B2 U2 F U' R' D2 B' F2 U B R L' F' R U B' L F' U2 L R U' B2 L2 D2
9. 10.19 R D2 L2 D2 B U2 B U2 R2 D U' L2 R' F2 D U' B U L' F' R2 L' F B2 D
10. 9.31 D2 B' F' L2 D2 B U B2 L D' U2 L' U D' B' F2 R D2 F' B D U' B' L' B'
11. 10.57 F' R B' L F2 R2 D R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' L' R' F' B2 L' R2 D F2 L D' B L'
12. 8.17 R2 U L2 B' F U2 F B' R U2 B L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' D' B L2 F2 R2 U R'
13. 9.03 R' B F2 L2 U L U' F R' F B' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U F2 D' F D2 R2 U F B'
14. 8.92 F U2 B D' L D' L' B' R D' R U2 B F' U' D2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 D R' B' L2
15. 10.77 D L2 B' U2 B R B2 R B' F' D2 B F R2 U B2 F R2 D2 L' B' L U' F' L'
16. 11.06 B R' F R2 F' D R L2 F' D2 U2 B2 D R2 B' L F' L U L B R' U2 D2 B2
17. 9.81 L2 B' F2 D2 F' L' R F B' L F R' U B2 R' F U' R F2 R L2 F2 R' U2 B
18. 8.19 F U' R' L B L' F L2 U' L' F2 L D2 F2 R2 F U' F' D2 B R L F B L
19. 9.50 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U' B F' D2 R U2 F' U2 L F L' F' R' D2 F' L U R D2 L2
20. 11.12 R' U' F2 B' L2 U2 B U' R F2 L' R B' F' L2 F2 D' U L2 F D R F' U R2
21. 9.15 D B' F2 L' F R' L' D' U L F' D2 R' F' L R2 B' U D2 R2 L' D B2 D' U
22. 10.11 U2 F B' L' F2 R D2 B U' F D2 R2 U L2 F' R U' D2 B' L2 B' U L U2 F
23. 9.89 B' L' R D' F' D' R D L U' L R2 D2 L B' R' L2 B2 L' D U' B2 U L B'
24. 10.48 R U' D B' F U2 F' U R' B2 U2 D2 R L2 F R L U D' R D2 F2 R B2 U2
25. 9.71 R2 F R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R' L' F' B' D' L' U B' U2 L R D2 R' B2 F2 R2 F D'
26. 10.10 R B F2 D2 R F2 U2 D B' F2 L' R' F U D L' R2 D B2 D U2 R' U B2 L
27. 11.50 U' R' F2 R D' F D' U' B2 U' F B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 D R' U' D B F L' U
28. 11.42 F' R U' D' F U B' D2 L' B' U2 B2 R2 D' F B R2 L D' L F B' D' R' B2
29. 8.67 F2 B2 L2 U R' U F2 D2 U2 R' F R F U2 L2 D' F' D2 R B2 L B' F2 U R2
30. 9.16 L U2 F L' B2 R L' F B' L2 U B2 L2 U' D F2 B D' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 D' B
31. 12.23 F D2 F2 L R U R2 U2 B2 F2 R U' F' U' R2 F B2 D L' B L2 R F2 R2 B
32. 10.10 F L B' L2 F R2 D' U' F2 L D L D2 U' L U2 L2 R F U2 R L' U' L R'
33. 9.28 R L' D' R' F' L2 R B' L2 D' R U' B R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L B F U' F
34. 10.46 D2 B2 L' B2 R' L2 F2 U L' F' U2 D R2 D2 B' D2 U' B2 R B U' R B' R2 U
35. 10.30 F2 B2 R2 D2 B' L' U F2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F' R F R2 L' U R' L F' B D2 F'
36. 9.33 R2 B2 R' L2 F R B2 F D' R L' F' R2 U F2 L U' R' U D2 F D2 L2 U' B'
37. 10.69 F2 L' D2 U B2 R D' F L F B2 D R2 U L R' U2 L' D B U L2 D' L2 U2
38. 9.79 F' R' D' F L R F' L' F' D2 F2 U B2 L2 R' D2 R2 F D B U2 R' F' R' B'
39. 9.09 D2 F' L2 B2 D U' F B2 L' F2 R U2 D2 R2 U R L F' R F2 U F2 B U' D
40. 10.91 B' L' R2 D' F D B' F R' B L D2 B2 R D2 R' U' D2 L2 F2 L' F D2 U' B2
41. 10.85 D' L D L R F U' L U L D L2 U2 L' D' B2 F2 U B2 R U F' R' F L
42. 9.21 F' L2 F2 R F' R2 L D R2 L2 B R F2 U' D2 L' D L' F2 D' B L' D' L D
43. 10.62 B2 U D2 R2 D U' R2 D' L2 R2 F' U D2 R F2 L' D' F' L F L2 B U2 F L
44. 9.77 B' U F' L2 R' D' F2 L F2 U' L U F' R B' F D2 U B F' R' B' L2 F2 D
45. 9.98 D2 U' L2 D' F2 R' F' U2 R L' F' R' F' R2 B' F' L' B U' B R U' B2 R' D'
46. 9.25 L2 B F L' F2 R L B2 D U2 B2 L R' U L2 R D2 F2 L2 R D' B2 U2 B2 L2
47. 10.28 R2 U' R2 F2 L R B R2 U2 L2 F U R' B R F' U B' D' R' B U' L2 F R2
48. 9.96 F B U R' D2 F2 B2 D' F D' F R' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R D R2 U2 R2 L' U2
49. 8.59 B2 R2 B R' L' F R' D' U2 B' F L' B D' B2 F D U' F' L' R F2 B R' U2
50. 10.52 D F R D R L U R2 B2 L' D R2 L2 U2 R F' R2 U' L' B L' F U F U2
51. 10.25 D' U2 L' F' L2 F' B L' U2 L F' D2 L2 F D2 L D2 L R D R D' F2 D2 R'
52. 10.84 U2 B2 U' L F B2 U D2 R L2 D U F' U' B' L2 F' R D' R2 D U' L2 R' U'
53. 9.06 D' L' R U F L' R B2 L2 B D2 R' U R' B L R2 D2 R L F' D F U B'
54. 10.06 F2 L' F' D2 B' L' F2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' D L D F2 U L F2 R U2
55. 9.56 R2 B F L2 D2 L B' L B2 F2 U D F R2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 D' B L' D F' R'
56. (12.57) L' F2 U D' R' U' F B U F2 B L' D' B R L B2 D' R2 F' L' R' U2 L2 F2
57. 10.66 L' B2 D L D' F' U D L2 U B R' U L' R' U2 L' D2 F2 D U' R2 L' U F2
58. 10.44 L' B2 R' F' L' D2 L D' F' U R' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' U' R B2 R2 U L' D2 R2
59. 10.12 D2 U2 B U2 D2 R L' F U' B' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D R D' B D2 R D' B2 R D2
60. (7.58) L' R' F D L' D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 D' F2 B2 U2 R' L U D B2 U2 F U'
61. 9.84 U2 R D2 F D' U F U2 B' F R L' B2 R B2 D U2 B D' R' L' B R' L F2
62. 11.31 D2 U R F' D2 B F D L R D' F2 R2 U R B' D' L2 U' R2 B U2 B L2 B
63. 10.67 U' B D U2 R' D U B2 R B U' D' R L' B R2 F2 B' R U2 L2 U' D' B' D'
64. 8.44 F R2 D U' B2 F R L' F D2 U2 L' B U' B' R' B L U' F' B2 R2 U2 R' D2
65. 10.86 U R U L R F' B L D2 U2 B2 L' U2 F D U' R2 U2 B2 R L D' B' F2 D2
66. 9.94 U R F' R' L' D' L2 D R' L' D' B L' F' U' R D U' R B2 F L2 F2 B L2
67. 10.67 U2 B2 U2 D2 B' F' L' D' B' D2 F2 L F' B2 D F2 D' R' U D R B' F2 R U
68. 9.27 R2 B' U' B2 U B' D R B' R F' U B U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D L B2 R D' L2 U'
69. 10.91 L F2 R U B2 D' L2 B U' L F2 B' R L2 D U B' D' F2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 U
70. 9.75 B' D' U2 R U' B F2 L R' B' F2 U L2 B' U2 D F2 B2 L F' R D' F' U B2
71. 11.03 F' L' D2 F2 D' L D F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 D' B' D U' L F' U R U2 L F
72. 9.35 B2 U2 D' B2 R' U2 F2 U F' U2 D' B R' L U' L' U' D2 B R' U2 L' U2 D R
73. 10.43 B2 F' D' F' R2 B' D U F' D2 R L' U B2 L2 R' F' U D2 F' D B R2 U L
74. 8.61 L2 B' F' R B U2 F B' U2 F' B2 R' L' U' R2 B' D' B2 D' B' R' U' L2 D2 L2
75. 9.74 U B D U F L U2 R' D R' U' L' F L2 U2 D' L' R U' L2 R U2 B' F D
76. 9.97 U' B' F' U2 B' D L2 R F2 L' F2 B2 L' F R' F B' R D F2 L2 B' F L2 U
77. 10.21 F2 U R2 L D' L U L' B' U' F2 B2 U L' D L R D2 R' U2 B D U F' L'
78. 9.53 F' D B' R2 D F2 D B2 R' D R2 B U L' B2 F R2 D2 L B D' U2 L' B F
79. 10.26 B' U R' F' L2 B U2 R' L' U2 B' R' D2 F D' F B L' U L' D R' D U L'
80. 9.55 D2 R L' D' B' U R D2 F2 R2 D' B' D' L2 R' U2 L2 U' B L D2 B F' R2 F2
81. 10.46 D2 U' L F2 B2 U2 F2 B D' L B' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' R' D2 R2 U' B2 F' R2 U'
82. 8.12 F' U B' L2 D' L' B F2 D B' U R D B' R F' B2 R' B2 D B2 L' D' F B
83. 9.57 L2 F R F2 L2 R2 B2 R' D' L R2 F' U2 L' F L2 U R' L F2 D R2 D' L' R2
84. 9.10 D L2 U B' U D' L2 F' D' R2 L U' D' B' F2 L2 U B' F L B2 F2 L2 D F
85. 9.95 D L' F' R' L' B2 F2 L U2 D' F2 U R2 B U D2 R' B' F' U2 D' L' D' U2 B2
86. 10.62 L F L B' L' D F L D R' B' D2 F L R' B2 R' F' U D L2 U' F2 R2 L'
87. 11.15 R' F' B' U B R2 L2 B' R2 F U' B' U' D2 B' F2 L' R F D2 B' L' R F L'
88. 10.52 B' R' F L U D' B2 F R2 U' D' L' R' F' R F' U F D2 R U R L' D F'
89. 9.66 R B' F2 R' B' D F R' U2 L D' R' F2 D' B D2 B' R2 L2 U R' D' B2 L R'
90. 9.64 U2 D2 B' R2 U R B2 U' R U2 D B2 L' D R' B L2 U B2 R2 U F2 U B' L
91. 9.27 U2 F U D L' F U B' D U' F2 R2 D' L' B R2 D2 B' F2 D R' U D2 F L2
92. 10.00 D B F2 D' R B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' L2 D R B D2 F' B R' B2 R' F' U' L2 F'
93. 10.34 L2 U B2 R' B R L2 F2 L2 R' D' U' B2 D F R2 L U2 B' R L D F U2 F
94. 8.29 U' R2 U D2 F' B D2 L' R2 F' L' F R2 B2 D' L D' B' U2 D' F2 B2 U2 B U
95. 8.87 F2 B2 U L2 U' B' F L2 U2 B U2 D' F D' R D R D2 R2 F U2 B2 F' D R2
96. 7.89 B' R B D' B' U2 R B2 L2 U' D' L' B R2 B2 R F' R2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F'
97. 9.35 B' D2 R L' D' U B D F U' F R2 U F' B' R F L' R2 U2 L U' R2 B2 L2
98. 8.64 D' U L R2 D' L' R U2 L B R' F D U L' D' F B L2 F' D' B' U2 L F2
99. 9.28 U D2 F2 U' D B2 L2 R U B F L' U R2 D2 F2 U2 R' L' B' L' D2 B L U'
100. 8.93 R2 B2 D L' B R' D2 F' L U' F D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L B' D F' U2 B2 D L2



And 19.75 Ao5 and 19.99 Ao12 OH.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> And 19.75 Ao5 and 19.99 Ao12 OH.


 
Andrew, you are catching up fast in OH...
Well, I guess I can't compare to a person who already has a sub 9 average.

anyway, the good news is:
Average of 12: 14.20, Average of 5:13.69
*1. 14.10 B' L' F2 B D R' L U' R U2 L2 D B' F R2 B' U D L' B2 L2 F D2 L' D2 
2. 16.00 F D L R B' F D U' R D' L' R' U L' U2 L' U F L D' R L D' U2 F 
3. 13.46 B L2 D' L' R' D2 F' B2 R D' U F' L' F' U' B2 L D R2 B D R' L' B L' 
4. 13.52 B L F2 R2 D' F L2 D U2 F D2 L' R D' F2 R L' U R' U' R B' U B R' 
5. 12.10 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B L2 D2 R2 B' U' R U R L2 D' R2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 *
6. 14.85 D' F2 L' R F2 R' L' D' F2 U R2 F2 B2 D' B2 F' L D' F B U' B2 D' L2 D2 
7. 16.39 R2 L D' B' U' L R2 U2 L D2 L R D L F B' D' U B R' B L' B' L' U2 
8. 14.37 D F' U' R L2 U' B' R U L F' B R D B' D2 F' R2 D B2 R F D' U2 F' 
9. (11.22) U2 R L B2 F L D2 U' F2 U R' L2 U2 F' B R' U2 D' B' L B2 D2 B' D U2 
10. (16.54) D' F D2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 F L2 B' L2 B F2 R F' U' D' R F2 R2 L' F2 L' R2 
11. 12.96 U2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 D U2 B' D R2 F' L D B2 R' L' F U' L2 B2 R U2 F2 
12. 14.26 R' L' B2 F2 R B2 F U2 F' D' F R2 L2 F2 L U F2 R' F L' R D2 U2 B' D'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

2:31.53(OP), 2:28.88(OP), 2:33.95(OP), 2:29.70(NP), _2:09.87(OP), 2:17.43(NP), 2:27.13(PP), 2:13.39(NP), 2:07.38(OP),_ 2:18.63(NP), 2:15.62(OP), 2:32.68(PP), 2:34.46(OP), 2:17.82(NP), 2:14.99(OP), *2:00.67(PP),* 2:20.25(PP), 2:35.69(DP), 2:35.49(PP), 2:27.72(PP), 2:08.23(OP), 2:14.04(NP), 2:32.09(PP), 2:28.39(DP), 2:30.10(OP)

4x4 Average of 25 = 2:23.03

*Bold* is PB single.

_Italicized_ is PB Average of 5, 2:13.56.

Underlined is PB Average of 12, 2:17.49.

I would do more but I feel like doing 2x2 now.

~Jaycee


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2011)

More of a fail but still awesome. 18.01 sim solve.

Started Uperm just as timer was turning16 though :-/


----------



## Pixel 6 (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a new PB using Roux. (14.75) Shameful even posting it here, you guys are so fast... but here it is:


- Scramble -
B2 F L2 D2 R2 U' B F' R F D B U' R' L2 F' B2 R U D2 F2 B' R2 L2 U'


- 1st block -
(X2) R r U r' R (Y) R2 U u' R' u
- 10 moves -

- 2nd block -
U2 r' U' R U R2 U' R' U' (R U R U R U' R' U') r' 
- 18 moves -

- CMLL - Bruno -
U2 (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R)
- 10 moves -

- Last 6 Edges -
M' U2 M U2 M2 U2
- 9 moves -


TOTAL TIME = 14.75
TOTAL MOVES = 47
3.18 MOVES PER SECOND

Great for me... Only seen a few times in the mid teens.

- Pixel -


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2011)

16.69 2GLL :O


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2011)

best time: 1:42.34
worst time: 2:13.16

current avg5: 1:52.23 (σ = 7.34)
best avg5: 1:51.84 (σ = 7.97)

current avg12: 1:55.31 (σ = 7.62)
best avg12: 1:55.31 (σ = 7.62)

1:55.81, 1:55.71, 1:58.28, 1:51.92, 2:05.38, 2:06.14, 1:42.34, 1:53.37, 2:13.16, 1:58.93, 1:43.21, 1:44.38

PB average of 5 and 12! That was great and I love 5x5 now. Only 3 sup 2's and happy about the 3 sub 1:50's.

Edit: 

Also a sub 3 6x6 solve. 2:58.17

Crazy easy and I had the best lookahead ever. Technically nonlucky but I did get two free edges and had a very easy centers.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 20, 2011)

Average of 5: 7.91
1. 7.69 U2 F' D' R2 D2 F2 D U2 R' F2 U B2 L U2 B' R B' D F U F B2 U2 R F2
2. 7.96 F' B L' B' F L2 R' U' R2 D' L2 B U2 L2 U' L2 F U D2 B2 R' D2 L F2 R
3. (6.45) B' U L R' D2 U B2 F' R2 L B2 F2 D U R' B' L F2 D' B' R2 B R2 D' F
4. 8.07 B U2 F2 R U' D' F L2 B2 L' U R F' D' L U2 F' R' L' D F2 R2 D' L U
5. (9.25) B' D R' D' F L' F' L2 U' F B' L2 U' F2 B U2 D' L' R B2 D U2 L' B L2


----------



## Hays (Oct 20, 2011)

1:25 6x6 reduction. Then pop, terrible cross and Pll parity for a 1:49. Wow, should have easily been like 1:41. PB reduction. PB single is still 1:46.


----------



## timeless (Oct 20, 2011)

38.952

111 @ 2.85
qcube first sub 40


----------



## pappas (Oct 20, 2011)

Practised lots today. 11.89 avg of 12 just then and 11.5x avg of 12 this morning. Also 1:16.xy 5x5 single.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

3.14 a51
Unfortunately JustInTime can't save sessions, only email, and I was on a plane.
2.31 a5, 2.74 a12, it was pretty lucky, I think I had 2 counting 1s in the 12, 1 counting in the 5, and lots in the a51.

CLL + Pi and H EG1.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> 1:25 6x6 reduction. Then pop, terrible cross and Pll parity for a 1:49. Wow, should have easily been like 1:41. PB reduction. PB single is still 1:46.




WTF Hays. I reduce 4x4 that fast. (Although, I've only had it since Monday!) 

On that note - 

L2 B2 D' B' R' F' R L U2 B2 u2 L' B' r L2 R2 u' L r2 D2 U2 f' R r U2 R2 f' F D B2 L2 B2 f2 R' r2 F B' U2 u' R 

1:59.47! PB and first sub-2 4x4!

Centers : 35 (Terrible for me, It's normally ~25.)
Edges : 53 (Good for me!)
3x3 : 31 (I'm still not used to the turning on this thing so I'm slow), No parity.

First sub-2 makes me happy


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2011)

16.08 3x3x3 SIM. ZBLL'd

Cross done at 3.
F2L done at 11. 
5second to do the ZBLL. Glad I didn't screw it up. I had to type it slow .


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> L2 B2 D' B' R' F' R L U2 B2 u2 L' B' r L2 R2 u' L r2 D2 U2 f' R r U2 R2 f' F D B2 L2 B2 f2 R' r2 F B' U2 u' R
> 
> 1:59.47! PB and first sub-2 4x4!
> 
> ...


 
Forgot to mention this had sune + CCW U-Perm.

EDIT : 1:59.47(NP), 2:05.19(PP), 2:06.84(OP), 2:09.37(OP), 2:04.32(NP) = 2:05.45.............. 

EDIT2 : Next solve xD

r' B2 u2 B2 F' D' F' u U D2 L' f R2 B' r' R2 f' R' f2 r' L' B u F2 f L2 D u L' R r' f' D2 f' D' B' f L B' F2 

1:43.65 with OLL parity.

Centers : 25
Edges : 32(WTF!?!?)
3x3 : 46 (Darn OLL parity)

WTF


----------



## Hershey (Oct 20, 2011)

I am 5.5 seconds away from being sub 9.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

11.71 OH PB. 

D' L2 U F' R' D L R' B2 F R U' L2 R2 F' B D B' D2 F R2 L' U R' D' 

x2 y D' L U B2 L D2 U L U L
y U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' 
U y x L' U L U'
x U L U F U' F' L U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2

41 STM. 41/11.71 = 3.5 TPS.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2011)

Typing test - 84 words per minute.


----------



## Julian (Oct 21, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 11.71 OH PB.
> 
> D' L2 U F' R' D L R' B2 F R U' L2 R2 F' B D B' D2 F R2 L' U R' D'
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 21, 2011)

another sub 8 
Average of 5: 7.94
1. 7.31 R2 D' B' L' B' D' L' U2 L U D' F' U2 R B R' F D F2 U B2 D' B2 R' B
2. (8.91) U' R B2 U' D' F2 R2 D U R2 U' D2 L R D F' B L' R' B2 F2 L R F2 R
3. 8.48 U L B2 U' F' L' U2 R' B2 D' L U2 R2 U2 F' U L' U2 D L R2 U L2 F' U
4. 8.03 L' R' F U D' F L B2 R2 L' D B L' F B2 L2 D' B R' D2 L2 F L2 R2 F2
5. (7.17) L' F U B U2 L F D' F B R' D L' D2 R2 F' U' D2 B2 U' L' R' F2 R2 U


----------



## Julian (Oct 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.61
1. 12.83 L' R' D' R' U2 L R U' B F' L' R U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D' F U D R 
2. (15.69) F' L R2 D2 U R2 L' B F' R2 B2 R L' D' F2 L' F' D R B F U2 L B2 L 
3. 14.96 U' R L' B' L' F U F2 U B2 L R B2 R2 B' D F2 L' U' F' L2 U2 B2 F D' 
4. 15.09+ B' F D L2 B F2 R' F' U2 F U2 L B2 U' F U2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 F L' B' D' 
5. 12.47 R' L U2 L' F2 D' L2 B D2 B F2 D' B' F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 F' U2 R L 
6. 12.56 U' D F2 U' D B' U' F R D' F R' D' L' R2 B D F D2 U' L F' D U2 F2 
7. 14.16 U L' D2 U2 F B R' D2 R' F R D2 F' D' B' R2 B U2 L2 F' B2 R U2 F' D' 
8. 14.63 L R2 U D R' D2 L' B' L2 U2 L' B R F2 L' B2 D2 B' F' D' R D2 U2 R2 F' 
9. 11.90 D2 F R2 F' D' R U2 L2 F' U2 B2 R F D B' L2 B U2 R2 F' B U' B' L' B' 
10. 14.06 F2 B' L' D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L' B' D L2 F2 L2 B D' U' B F R' U R L' 
11. (11.65) D U R2 U2 F U' F2 L' D' L' B' R F2 U' D B' D' R2 U B' R2 L2 B2 F2 U 
12. 13.46 R' D B U B R D L2 F2 B2 U2 R' L B R' U2 F2 B U2 R B2 L2 D2 R' U

With my new ZhanChi


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

4x4 Average of 50!

2:23.81, 2:23.49, 2:18.60, 1:59.47, 2:05.19, 2:06.84, 2:09.37, 2:04.32, 1:43.65, 1:44.67, 2:12.75, 2:09.84, 1:56.41, 2:16.06, 2:10.34, 2:14.16, 1:42.68, 2:11.95, 2:20.13, 2:12.97, 2:04.57, 1:54.80, 2:19.45, 1:52.85, 2:09.94, 2:23.20, 2:24.88, 2:07.36, 2:17.85, 2:16.96, 2:04.42, *1:40.58*, 2:13.32, 2:15.38, 2:12.81, 2:05.43, 2:08.90, 1:57.53, 1:59.07, 2:10.52, 2:23.64, 2:08.29, _1:48.02, 1:57.80, 1:46.64, 2:10.51, 1:59.24_, 1:54.60, 1:59.72, 1:56.98 = 2:06.38!

*Bold* is PB single.
_Italicized is_ PB Average of 5, 1:55.02.
Underlined is PB Average of 12, 2:00.48.

I think it's funny that yesterday my PB single was 2:00.67, and now my PB Ao12 is better. I've had a lot of practice today. xD Solve #4 was my first sub-2. I set a new PB single many times during this session. 

~Jaycee


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2011)

Megaminx sim. Great success!

*40.986* single = 225 @ 5.49
50.78 (54.322) 52.884 48.532 50.416 47.773 46.006 50.548 45.519 51.456 51.236 (45.01) => *49.515* avg12


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 21, 2011)

5x5: 
avg12:1:18.71, 1:19.88, 1:22.02, 1:25.85, 1:17.30, 1:21.09, 1:20.33, (1:28.49), 1:17.06, (1:12.62), 1:15.67, 1:19.28= 1:19.72
avg5: (1:28.49), 1:17.06, (1:12.62), 1:15.67, 1:19.28= 1:17.34
very good average


----------



## Julian (Oct 21, 2011)

1. 1:00.75 L u' F' r' u D' f2 R B R2 U2 L' r' D U r2 D' U2 B2 r' u F U' f L r U' D2 f2 L D' f u F2 D F' D F2 u L

Any closer...


----------



## RaresB (Oct 21, 2011)

Havent been to a comp since august and probably wont go again since nov, and im not freaking out this is a big accomplishment.

And to julian ^ yea 1:00.0000000000000000000001 but i know how you feel


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 21, 2011)

15.77, 13.87, 14.75, 13.38, 13.52 = 14.05

meh


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.15
1. (13.82) D2 U' B' L D' B2 L' B' U' D R D U2 F U L' U2 D2 L U2 F' D2 B D2 R' 
2. 8.78 B L2 D2 B' D R2 F' L B2 U D' F2 B' U B2 R2 F' D' B2 U2 F' U2 R' U' B' 
3. (8.39) L2 R' B U2 D2 B' D B2 F2 L U L U' D' R2 F' R2 L U2 D' B' R' D' U' R 
4. 9.36 R2 F B2 R F' L' F' R B' F' R' U L2 R' B2 U' F D2 R2 F2 B2 L2 R2 U' D2 
5. 8.91 R2 U B R U' F D L R B L2 R B2 D' U' B2 D2 L' R2 U L U D F' B2 
6. 9.66 B2 L2 D2 U R B F' U' R F' B' D2 B' D2 B' F2 L B L D2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 
7. 10.75 U F U D' R' L2 D' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L R' U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' B D' R B2 
8. 10.80 L2 D' U' L F' B' R F2 U B2 R' L F2 R2 F' B R L2 U' D' R' B L U2 L2 
9. 12.23 U2 F' B D F L' D B L' F' D F R2 D' L F' D L' U' D B F2 R' B2 L2 
10. 10.58 L' D U2 B U' F U B L' D2 B R' D' F2 L' D' B F D U' B U F L2 U' 
11. 9.54 L' U' R D L' D2 F' R' U L2 D F' B2 R2 F' B' R2 F2 B' L2 D B' U2 B2 R' 
12. 10.94 R F2 U R2 B2 F2 L' F2 B D2 F2 U' D F2 L2 R2 B' R U' R' D L F2 B R' 

2-6 was a 9.02 ao5, definitely epic scramble :3


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 21, 2011)

5x5

2:41.33, 2:20.55, 2:29.03, 2:19.25, 2:18.64 = 2:22.94

previous avg pb was 2:28


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 21, 2011)

6.61 D2 L' D' L' R2 B2 L' R B L R2 B R' B2 L U F' L R' B' L R2 B U2 B

z2 R' D R' D' U' R' U R U R' U' R
U L' U L y' U' L' U L
U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
l' U2 L U L' U l
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

63 / 6.61 = 9.53101362


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 21, 2011)

3x3!

12: 00:28.22 x 
11: 00:32.32 
10: 00:27.09 
9: 00:26.40 
8: 00:27.51 
7: 00:28.49 
6: 00:32.22 
5: 00:30.62 
4: 00:26.19 
3: 00:26.72 
2: 00:24.50 
1: 00:27.55 

Average: 00:28.15 Best: 00:24.50 
Avg. 5: 00:28.31 3 of 5: 00:27.60 
Avg. 10: 00:28.58 10 of 12: 00:28.10 

YAY  first ao12 sub 30, really happy about it


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2011)

wtf. just did 1 random solve on qcube. not on video though D:

9.769, 80 turns = 8.19 tps


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 21, 2011)

Heh.

Average of 5: 9.68
1. 8.24 U L D2 R2 L2 B R B L U L2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 B' U' D B F' R2 F R L2 
2. 8.90 L D' R2 L2 F2 B' L' R D2 B2 R' B2 F L D R B' D2 L' U2 D' B2 F2 R2 L 
3. 11.90 B2 L' R2 U F B' U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B' L2 F B' L F2 D2 R U L' F2 B2 
4. (12.14) R' L U2 D' B2 U B' D2 R' U2 B' F' R U2 D F D R L' D' L' U L' U' B' 
5. (7.79) U2 D' F2 U F' D2 F2 B' D' L' F2 B2 U R' F2 D2 R' B' F U B' U L' B' F'

("Attached" Average of 12 was 11.62. Meh.)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2011)

Wat... Your improvement is insane...
I'd love to see a video.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2011)

1:25.57 6x6sim single (468 @ 5.47)


----------



## Hershey (Oct 21, 2011)

*average of 50*

3x3 times:
13.65, 16.38, 14.61, 13.77, 15.63, 14.76, 13.89, 14.80, 16.64, 18.98, 16.56, 15.33, 14.73, 16.50, 19.23, 16.29, 13.27, *14.82, 14.47, 14.16, 12.92, 14.06, 16.57, 13.96, 13.05, 14.73, 13.52, 14.07, 11.66*, 23.37, 16.31, 16.46, 16.04, 15.40, 14.99, 14.42, 14.07, 13.89, 17.56, 11.71, 14.72, 15.29, 16.27, 16.02, 18.12, 13.59, 16.65, 17.22, 12.16, 13.25

best avg5: 13.54 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 13.97 (σ = 0.61)
session avg: 15.11 (σ = 1.63)


----------



## r_517 (Oct 21, 2011)

Clock: Average of 624: 7.28 (Why 624? Because I'm too hungry to do the 625th solve..)

Avg of 12: 6.40


Spoiler



1.	5.20	u=4,d=5 / u=2,d=3 / u=-5,d=3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / d=-4 / dddd
2.	(5.03)	u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=6,d=-5 / u=6,d=2 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=2 / d=5 / ddUU
3.	(7.42)	u=0,d=3 / u=5,d=1 / u=-5,d=6 / u=2,d=4 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=5 / UUdU
4.	6.42	u=1,d=-5 / u=2,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=5 / u=4 / d=4 / dddU
5.	6.25	u=2,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=4 / d=5 / UUUd
6.	6.97	u=5,d=2 / u=1,d=1 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / d=-4 / ddUU
7.	7.13	u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=6,d=0 / u=-3,d=3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=4 / u=-3 / d=-5 / UddU
8.	6.60	u=2,d=3 / u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=4 / u=1,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=-2 / d=1 / Uddd
9.	6.75	u=-5,d=3 / u=3,d=-3 / u=2,d=2 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=2 / d=0 / dUdU
10.	5.21	u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=-4,d=6 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=6 / ddUU
11.	6.72	u=6,d=-1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=4 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=-4 / UUdd
12.	6.70	u=-3,d=0 / u=3,d=-4 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-4,d=0 / u=1 / u=3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=-1 / dddd



Avg of 5：5.89


Spoiler



1.	6.07	u=2,d=1 / u=4,d=3 / u=0,d=2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=6 / u=1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / d=2 / dddd
2.	(5.49)	u=0,d=0 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=4,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=-5 / Uddd
3.	(6.36)	u=-4,d=6 / u=-4,d=-2 / u=1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=3 / u=1 / d=3 / dddU
4.	5.74	u=-3,d=0 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3,d=6 / u=-3,d=6 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UddU
5.	5.86	u=0,d=3 / u=1,d=0 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1,d=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=1 / dUUd



Single: 4.95 u=-5,d=0 / u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / d=5 / UUUU

Sub-6: 60 times, Percentage: 9.6%
Sub-7: 265 times, Percentage: 42.5%

Still not that consistent..


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 22, 2011)

3x3:


*8.12 Ao5:* (6.86), 8.21, (10.83), 7.45, 8.69


*9.02 Ao12: *8.06, 8.46, 10.36, 9.64, 9.50, 9.45, (10.57), 7.73, (6.47), 8.57, 10.04, 8.39

Underlined is an 8.23 Ao5, which was previous PB.


*Ao100: 9.68*


----------



## Hershey (Oct 22, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 3x3:
> 
> 
> *8.12 Ao5:* (6.86), 8.21, (10.83), 7.45, 8.69


 
So close to sub 8! 0__0


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 22, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 3x3:
> *Ao100: 9.68*



brb lynching self



Yes said:


> 63 / 6.61 = 9.53101362



Cube's working well for you, eh? ;D

my accomplishment: 14.93 OH avg5 with a 12.32 fullstep single


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 22, 2011)

Hershey said:


> So close to sub 8! 0__0


 
I know, and twice!

Here's the reconstruction to my 6.86 NL: U L D' L F' R2 U2 B F D R' U F2 B' U2 D' F L2 R' F' B2 D2 F R' U'



Spoiler



x2 y D' R F2 L2
R' U' R
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U' y' R' U R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U

47 Moves/6.86= 6.81 TPS



@nlCuber22 Please don't, I'd be sad. You're too fast.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 22, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> my accomplishment: 14.93 OH avg5 with a 12.32 fullstep single


 
How many OH solves do you do in a day?


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 22, 2011)

2x2 average of 100 : 6.68
ao12: 6.06
ao5: 5.62

pretty decent I suppose.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hershey said:


> How many OH solves do you do in a day?


 
50-60 I guess. OH is all I practice anymore.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2011)

19.06 a5 OH.
1:15 BLD with 29 memo (I'll reconstruct memo tomorrow, you'll understand why it was about half my normal good memo)
Notable scrambles from today.

17.33 R L2 B' U F B2 U' D2 F2 R2 B' F' R2 D L D' B2 U2 F' B' R' D' R' L2 B2

1:15.89 F' R2 B L' B' F U L' R2 U' R' F D2 F2 U2 B R' F L D2 F2 L D F2 R2 
Couple of solved pieces, no parity or new cycles.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 22, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Clock: Average of 624: 7.28


You're getting some nice averages 
But how do you have time to do 600ish solves a day?!


----------



## JasonK (Oct 22, 2011)

11.99 PB single (full-step) 

U2 B2 R' U F2 L' U2 R2 B' U' R2 U2 F' D2 R' B' U D2 B' D2 U' R2 F' D' U

x2 y
U' L F2 U' R2
U2 L' U L
U R' U R U' R' U' R
y L' U L
R' U R U2 y R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (yeah I know this is terrible)
U2 Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'
y R' U2 R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

55 moves / 11.99 = 4.59 tps


----------



## JyH (Oct 22, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> R' U R U2 y R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (yeah I know this is terrible)


 
U' R' U R U2 y R U R' is what I would do. Just in case you didn't know a faster way to solve that case.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> U' R' U R U2 y R U R' is what I would do. Just in case you didn't know a faster way to solve that case.


 
Yeah that's what I'd normally do, dunno why I didn't see it but I'm glad I didn't in that solve


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

D2 L u' D2 f B2 R D2 R2 f' R' B' D2 r2 L2 B U2 f2 F2 B' u' f' r' R2 L' B' u D2 L U L' B' D2 L F2 U' R D' U2 u 

1:43.38 4x4.

Not PB, but very nice solve. Easy first 2 centers. 3 edges already made after centers. No parities. Easy F2L. R U R' U' R' F R F' OLL. PLL skip.


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> D2 L u' D2 f B2 R D2 R2 f' R' B' D2 r2 L2 B U2 f2 F2 B' u' f' r' R2 L' B' u D2 L U L' B' D2 L F2 U' R D' U2 u
> 
> 1:43.38 4x4.
> 
> Not PB, but very nice solve. Easy first 2 centers. 3 edges already made after centers. No parities. Easy F2L. R U R' U' R' F R F' OLL. PLL skip.


 
You should try 2-2-3-3-2+2 pairing if you don't already use that.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 22, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> You're getting some nice averages
> But how do you have time to do 600ish solves a day?!


 
I don't always have time Normally 2-3 times a week, when there is no class in the afternoon, plus having finished all of my college work


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 22, 2011)

Started parctising 3x3x4 FF again for the first time in like 6 months

These were the first solves I did (PB average of 5) but I won't be surprised if I beat this again

Average of 1:12.23

(1:08.74), 1:10.69, (1:40.98), 1:10.82, 1:15.18

Solves 1, 2 and 5 had parity


----------



## APdRF (Oct 22, 2011)

Rubik's cube
22-oct-2011 11:23:02 - 12:43:53

Mean: 15.22
Average: 15.22
Best Time: 11.66
Median: 15.20
Worst Time: 18.75
Standard deviation: 1.29

Best average of 5: 13.77
35-39 - 14.24 14.35 (11.66) (14.38) 12.73

Best average of 12: 14.44
31-42 - 13.99 15.02 15.86 (17.16) 14.24 14.35 (11.66) 14.38 12.73 14.55 15.05 14.26



Spoiler



1. 13.38 D' U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U' F D2 F2 R B' U' F' L D' R2 U2
2. 15.19 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F D' R2 D B' R D L2 B R
3. 15.60 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R D L B' D L2 B U' L F'
4. 14.61 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 B2 R' U R' U' F R' U' F' R2 U
5. 15.00 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 B D' R' D L2 F D' U
6. 14.35 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 D2 L' R2 D2 U B D' F' R U' F2 D'
7. 17.06 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R B L2 F' U' L' U F2 L'
8. 15.60 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U' L B2 D F' R2 L2 F U2 L2 U'
9. 14.43 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D' R' F R2 D U' R' B L D' F2 U2
10. 14.54 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F' L' D' B' F R F2 L D' F' U
11. 14.41 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F' R U2 B F D B L' U' L U2
12. 15.05 R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' B2 R U' F' L U2 L2 B D' F' U' L'
13. 14.21 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U B2 R F' L F' D U2 R2 L2 B' L
14. 15.88 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R L' F L2 B' L' F2 D R2 D'
15. 15.55 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' D' L2 B2 F2 D F L2 B' D2 U'
16. 15.19 U' R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B F R' D R U' B' F' R B' F
17. 15.63 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U B' D L D' R2 F2 U' R' B F2 U'
18. 18.75 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 L' F' R' B D2 F' U R2 U' L'
19. 16.89 L2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 F2 L F2 L' D' B' D' F' R' D' F' U'
20. 15.42 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 D' U B' R F U' R2 F D F' R' L2 U
21. 15.72 B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B' R L2 U' R B' R' F L2 D
22. 16.52 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D U' F' R D2 L' D' B2 F' U2 L2
23. 14.27 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B U' R' D L' B F' U R' U'
24. 15.75 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U2 L F' L' B D2 R U' F U B D
25. 17.41 R2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 F' L' F U' R B' L' U' L2 D'
26. 15.35 D L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U B2 U' R' U2 F' R U' R' D' L U2 F2
27. 12.19 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 D F' D' R D L' U2 F2 D2 F U2 F2
28. 16.30 B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B' L F2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 F D R2
29. 16.20 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U F2 R' U B R' L' B' F2 U'
30. 15.93 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L U' B' U2 B2 D' R' U B' F' U'
31. 13.99 D2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' L' U2 F R2 D' U2 F R' B F2 L'
32. 15.02 L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D L2 D F' R' U L B' L2 D' R B2 R2
33. 15.86 D R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 B U B2 R' B2 U' L B2 D2 B2
34. 17.16 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' L F R2 F D' L U
35. 14.24 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L D2 F U2 B2 L2 D' L' F' U'
36. 14.35 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R' U2 L' D' R F' D2 R U2 B2 U
37. 11.66 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' R' D F R2 L F2 D' L2 F R'
38. 14.38 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B L B2 D2 U R2 D' B' L2 U2
39. 12.73 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R B2 F' R2 U R2 U F2 R F' D'
40. 14.55 R2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 U2 R2 U F2 L D B F D2 F2 L F' R' B'
41. 15.05 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 R L' F D' U L F' R2 F R2 U'
42. 14.26 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U R' U2 B' F' R U' R2 D2 B F U
43. 16.33 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' R B2 R' L' B2 L' F' U2 R2
44. 15.60 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D' L' F R' D2 F' D' B2 L' D2 L'
45. 15.81 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D U B' R U' B2 F2 R' U2 F D' F' U
46. 15.86 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 D F U B2 U B R' B2 D2 R
47. 16.94 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R' B F R' D' B U F2 U' L2 D
48. 14.14 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 B' U' R2 B' L' U' R L2 U' F L2
49. 11.87 D R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' B' D U2 R B' L2 U'
50. 14.49 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F' L B U' L D' R
51. 15.02 U F2 D' U F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D U' R' F' L' F U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2
52. 14.97 U2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 U2 R U B2 U F' R2 F' R B' R2 U2
53. 16.24 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D L2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 D'
54. 16.02 B2 D U B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B R' U' B L2 B F2 R2 L' B'
55. 13.99 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B R' L F R' L2 U2 F2 R' L U'
56. 15.66 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D F' L2 F' R F' R L' F U2
57. 15.64 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' D L' F' R D2 F D' R' F L
58. 16.22 R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F U' L2 F L' U2 B' L' U B2 U2
59. 13.93 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D F L U B R D R' L2 D B U
60. 18.61 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 F' L U B F D' R U
61. 13.24 R2 U R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D R B' R2 L2 D2 B' R F D2 B'
62. 14.67 U' B2 F2 D U L2 F2 U' B2 L' B' D2 R D' U' B F L2 D'
63. 14.52 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B U L' F' D L B2 U R' L' U'
64. 16.41 R2 L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B R2 D' L' D' R' L2 F' U' F' U2
65. 17.12 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' L' F' D' B U' B' F L' B U2
66. 14.11 D2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B R B' R D R' U2 B U' R2
67. 16.38 U B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L B F' R' U F2 L' F R2 B D'
68. 15.22 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R' L' U' L' B R2 B' F' U B' U'
69. 13.61 F2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U F' L F' U2 B U R' B L D2
70. 16.34 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U R L' D' L U2 F L F R B
71. 17.05 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' B' L2 D2 B R' D2 B L2 D' L' U
72. 15.07 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 R B2 R2 D' U' F U B R2 L'
73. 17.67 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L' U' L D2 U' R F L
74. 14.24 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F D U2 F' U' R B2 U' R' D U'
75. 14.29 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F' D' B2 D' L2 D L D2 R B' U'
76. 14.46 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' D' R' D R' D2 F U2 B' U L'
77. 14.46 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D R' F' R D2 B' D' R2 B' L F2
78. 14.57 U B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D U' L2 U R' D U' R F D' B' L D B' U2
79. 16.53 L2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' L D L2 F2 D' F2 U' L U2
80. 15.83 B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' L F' D L2 B R F2 D2 L2 D' U2
81. 15.30 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B R2 L D' L2 B' D2 R2 F' D L'
82. 13.91 U' F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F' L B F2 U2 R D2 L'
83. 13.61 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L2 F L' B2 D B' R2 F2 L
84. 14.55 L2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D B F' D2 R D F U' B' D2
85. 15.28 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 L' D2 F' R2 U' R B L D L' D2
86. 16.70 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 F' U2 F D' L2 B R B' F' L U'
87. 15.25 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 B R U' B' D' U2 L F' D R
88. 15.21 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 U' F' R' L2 F2 D R2 L2 D' B' U2
89. 16.81 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 D R2 U B' R L2 U' R' U2 R L F' R2
90. 14.41 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R' B' D2 F R2 L' D' R2 F' D2
91. 15.49 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R' U' F' L D2 L2 B L' B D2 U'
92. 17.00 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L F' D2 B R2 U L B D' L F
93. 13.97 D' F2 L2 F2 D U' B2 L2 D' B2 U R D B2 L' U2 B2 F2 D' F' R U
94. 14.04 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D B' D L U2 L F' D' L B D U2
95. 15.11 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L D2 B U F' R2 U' B2 L2 U R'
96. 15.25 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 F D B2 F2 R' D L' D' R2 B D2
97. 13.72 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R B2 F U' B' L' U' L2 D2
98. 16.02 R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L D' U' R' U F' R2 D L2 B' U'
99. 14.60 B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D L' D U B' U' F' D
100. 17.22 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 B' L F2 D L D U2 R B' L' U



PB Ao100, good averages in there but no PBs


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 22, 2011)

14.40 OH PB single, after probably less than 10 solves today. r' U' R U' R' U2 r OLL and PLL skip. 

B U2 D' B F' U R2 U D L2 B F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' L' B' L2

x y'
R U2 R F2
y2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
r' U' R U' R' U2 r U'

34 moves = 2.36 tps


----------



## Innocence (Oct 22, 2011)

I just managed to sit down and do 40 solves in a row without getting bored.  I haven't done it in over a year, I think.

Due to...ACTUAL IMPROVEMENT! Motivation has returned at last, after so much grinding to get back to where I used to be.

^Gratz on 2^10/10000000000/400 (/1024, I guess...) posts, RCTACameron! XD


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> You should try 2-2-3-3-2+2 pairing if you don't already use that.


 
Yeah, I know I should. But I've only had a 4x4 for 6 days so I think I should get a little bit more used to it. xP

Once I get a sub-1:30 solve (not average, *solve*) with 1-pairing, I'll switch.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 22, 2011)

7 year old sister did a 1:02.71


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

1:57.81, 1:43.43, 1:45.63, 2:14.53, 1:59.74 = 1:54.39

PB Average of 5 by .63


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 23.80 15 puzzle sim single. Lol I suck.


 
I've only done two tries. 4:41.00 and 2:10.68. Who sucks now? Lol. I'm just getting used to the controls.

1:00.12 single. EKJGNWSJK


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Cube's working well for you, eh? ;D


 
I love it 
It's like the first time in ages I have a 3x3 i'm completely happy with. I'm so scared of ruining it because it's my only good one now xD I feel like I can finally turn fast now without having to worry about crazy lockups or POPs.
Thanks again!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

12.48 avg12 on video!
Finally a decent average on video. Uploading now


----------



## Hershey (Oct 22, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 12.48 avg12 on video!
> Finally a decent average on video. Uploading now


 
Sub 12 average of 5 I assume?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrats 5BLD!  Will "Like" and maybe even subscribe.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 22, 2011)

22.32 avg5 with lbl.

edit 19.84 avg5 wat. I only average like 15 with regular cfop.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Sub 12 average of 5 I assume?


 
Of course  and some sub-11 singles. 




Jaycee said:


> Congrats 5BLD!  Will "Like" and maybe even subscribe.


 
Thanks!
It's just finishing uploading... I might post it on speedsolving.

Edit: uploaded. Check it on my channel.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 22, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 12.48 avg12 on video!
> Finally a decent average on video. Uploading now


 
Just watched it. You're seriously underrating your CMLL.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol, I see Rhanza's post that's quoting my post in the Elimination Game. xD


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Just watched it. You're seriously underrating your CMLL.


 
I've improved it since last time ya know 
Hence a little more consistent. I have learnt some new algs as you can see, for G3, H2, C2 and the B case that corresponds to that. Also I changed some of my other pi cases...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Your blocks are so efficient and then your TPS just skyrockets for CMLL and L6E :O


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

I feel all these comments should be on my video thread rather than here... Gonna post it now.
anyway, yeah I find turning slow in the blocks then increasing tps for last two steps works well 
Although I remember Gilles Roux saying not to go too fast during second block, I kinda do...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Your blocks are so efficient and then your TPS just skyrockets for CMLL and L6E :O


 
That's how Roux should be. 
At least that's how BigGreen's solves look like, just on a larger scale. 

Also, 5BLD, I don't know Roux terminology very well, especially the CMLL alg names, but in some of your earlier videos, your CMLL is still decent. 
(Sidenote: I really need to learn some new CMLLs as well. Too damn lazy, though)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes thats how biggreen solves. What's interesting is he seems to not use E2M'E2M... He uses that long M' U2 M2U2etc. So it seems. Please correct me if I'm wrong

I made the mistake of learning a couple of waffle's CMLLs and they were all bad (no offence obviously to waffle). So I switched all those I learnt from his videos.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

2:11.88, 1:57.81, 1:43.43, 1:45.63, 2:14.53, 1:59.74, 1:59.70, 1:59.30, 2:05.10, 2:02.37, 1:48.39, 2:07.10

1:59.70

HOLY SUB-2?!?!? I haven't even had a 4x4 for a week and sub-2 AVG?!?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 22, 2011)

practicing 4x4 for my upcoming ssV3 and got 49.08 

Fw2 L2 Fw F' D' R' D' Uw2 U2 F' L U2 L R2 D Rw2 D' B' Fw2 F Uw' L Rw' R B2 U Rw' R' B2 Fw' F2 U2 F U L' U' B' Fw2 F' R


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 22, 2011)

I have three 2.16 Master Magic singles today...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 22, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I have three 2.16 Master Magic singles today...



when I get a master magic, my goal will be to get sub 3 on the first day


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 22, 2011)

wtf?!?!?! Before this average I only had 3 total sub 1's

Statistics for 10-22-2011 14:52:03

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:00.73
Standard Deviation: 3.56
Best Time: 55.46
Worst Time: 1:05.82
Individual Times:
1.	55.46	R Uw Rw' Uw U' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw Rw B' D' Uw' U2 L' U2 B' R2 B R Uw2 R' U' Fw' L' R2 D' L' R' D' Uw' U Rw2 D' L Fw2 Uw2
2.	58.67	D F2 L' U Rw D Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B' Rw' F' L2 B2 D2 Fw2 L' Rw2 R D' B' Fw F R F U2 L' F2 D' L2 B2 R' Uw B' D Uw U
3.	1:05.82	R' B Fw F D' F2 L Rw2 F2 Uw2 U' B D' Uw U B2 Fw F R2 Uw2 U2 L U' B2 Fw' F' Uw' Rw2 R Uw2 F' U2 Rw' B2 Uw U F Rw D2 R
4.	1:00.62	D Uw2 U Rw2 D B L' Rw' R' B L Uw' U2 F2 D2 Uw' L' Rw' B Fw2 F2 Uw L' B Uw U Fw D Uw B2 F' Rw' Uw' R Uw' L' Rw' R2 B2 F'
5.	1:03.06	L Fw' D' Uw' U2 Fw2 D Fw' U2 F2 D Uw' R2 F' Rw2 U B2 U2 Fw2 F2 D Rw' R2 Fw' L' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw' U' R' Uw2 R2 B' L2 R2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 22, 2011)

8.26 F' U2 L2 U L2 F' D' U' B' U F2 B U' R L B F' D2 U F' B' R' L' F R2 

Haven't had one of these in a while. 
(Lucky)


----------



## aaronb (Oct 22, 2011)

My posts (or at least I think so) are starting to contribute to the thread they are being posted in. I was looking back at some of my old posts, and the quality of them was quite low.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 22, 2011)

9:57.64 first timed megaminx solve

I hate the thing.. too many colours


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 22, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> when I get a master magic, my goal will be to get sub 3 on the first day


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 22, 2011)

7:47.25 7x7 solve

I think that turbo tracking is starting to help out my big cube times as well as 3x3.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 22, 2011)

Clock

Avg of 400: 7.27

Avg of 12: 6.20


Spoiler



1.	5.73	u=1,d=0 / u=6,d=2 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=-4 / UdUU
2.	6.36	u=2,d=0 / u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=3 / u=5,d=6 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUdd
3.	6.00	u=6,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=-5 / u=-4,d=0 / u=2 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=2 / u=-3 / d=-5 / dUdd
4.	(7.39)	u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=4,d=1 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=5 / dddU
5.	6.31	u=-3,d=-1 / u=0,d=1 / u=-5,d=4 / u=3,d=-1 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / u=2 / d=-2 / dddd
6.	6.23	u=3,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=0,d=4 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=3 / dddU
7.	5.48	u=4,d=0 / u=-2,d=1 / u=6,d=1 / u=6,d=3 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=-3 / UUdU
8.	6.86	u=4,d=2 / u=0,d=0 / u=3,d=0 / u=-4,d=-1 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=4 / u=-1 / d=1 / UUUU
9.	7.10	u=-5,d=-5 / u=0,d=6 / u=6,d=-4 / u=6,d=-1 / u=2 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=2 / d=6 / dddU
10.	(5.33)	u=-5,d=6 / u=1,d=2 / u=1,d=2 / u=-3,d=4 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=-4 / d=-5 / UUdd
11.	6.04	u=2,d=1 / u=-4,d=2 / u=1,d=4 / u=6,d=0 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=0 / d=-4 / UUdd
12.	5.92	u=-4,d=-3 / u=-5,d=4 / u=-1,d=-5 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=3 / u=0 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / d=6 / Uddd



Avg of 5: 5.75


Spoiler



1.	(5.00)	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddd
2.	(8.26)	u=-3,d=1 / u=1,d=3 / u=2,d=2 / u=4,d=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=4 / UddU
3.	5.59	u=4,d=0 / u=3,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=-5 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=5 / u=1 / u=6 / d=3 / dddd
4.	5.79	u=-4,d=2 / u=-1,d=3 / u=0,d=5 / u=4,d=2 / u=0 / u=5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=1 / UdUU
5.	5.87	u=6,d=-5 / u=6,d=-1 / u=6,d=-2 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=4 / UUUd



Single: 5.00 u=-4,d=-4 / u=-1,d=2 / u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=0 / u=1 / u=-3 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddd


----------



## Julian (Oct 22, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.53
1. (11.71) L2 U' D' R F2 L' F2 R' L B2 D' F U2 R F' R2 U' B L2 R B2 U' F2 B D2 
2. (14.69) L' F U D2 B' D' F2 R B U' R D' R' D' U' R D L2 B F' U2 B D R' L' 
3. 12.08 R2 B' F2 U L' U F2 D2 L D2 U R' L2 F2 D2 U2 L' R' F R2 B' D B2 L' U' 
4. 12.30 F2 L U R2 B L F U D F R L U' R D2 L U2 D2 F D F U B' L B2 
5. 13.21 D2 F' B' D2 L2 U' B D2 U' L' B R' B2 D2 U F R F' R D2 R F L B2 F2


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 23, 2011)

More 3x3x4 FF

PB Average of 5: 1:05.66

(58.28), 1:08.76, 1:09.38, (1:17.24), 58.83

PB Average of 12: 1:13.52

1:08.74, 1:10.69, (1:40.98), 1:10.82, 1:15.18, 1:29.79, 1:25.75, (58.28), 1:08.76, 1:09.38, 1:17.24, 58.83

Edit: PB average of 5 again: 1:02.15

1:02.54, (54.89), 1:01.83, (1:07.10), 1:02.09

Also 1:09.36 AO12


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 23, 2011)

(6.97), 7.41, 8.73, 9.40, 9.26, 10.06, 8.33, 7.91, 9.96, 9.97, (11.39), 9.29 = 9.03

cant always get sub 9 i guess


----------



## Hershey (Oct 23, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> (6.97), 7.41, 8.73, 9.40, 9.26, 10.06, 8.33, 7.91, 9.96, 9.97, (11.39), 9.29 = 9.03
> 
> cant always get sub 9 i guess


 
With 8.47 average of 5 and sub 7 single, wow. Good job man.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 23, 2011)

3x3 OH PLL time attack
1:08.54

Wow, my TPS increased.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 23, 2011)

New 5x5 PB : 3:49.50. Lol. I'm so bad at big cubes.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 23, 2011)

I somehow did an E perm in 0.99 seconds, and for some reason I get a lot of 1.05 second E perms.

Edit: and a .96 E perm and .73 A perm cw, wtf.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 23, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> (6.97), 7.41, 8.73, 9.40, 9.26, 10.06, 8.33, 7.91, 9.96, 9.97, (11.39), 9.29 = 9.03
> 
> cant always get sub 9 i guess


 
* 8.45, 10.04, (7.41), 7.68, 8.38*, (11.51), 10.44, 9.02, 8.78, 10.31, 7.99, 8.35 = 8.94 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.94
*1. 8.45 D F' B R F U2 L R2 D F' L' R2 U2 L U2 R' F2 B' U' F2 L2 U2 F' D2 L 
2. 10.04 R F U F' U2 L' F' D B' D2 R' D F B' R B' R' L U' B2 U R L' F' L 
3. (7.41) R L F2 B L2 B2 D' R' U R' U2 D' F' U B' L B2 R D2 R' L2 F2 B2 U' D 
4. 7.68 R' B' U' D' F' D' U' B' D' F2 D2 B' F2 R' B D F' L F' L' B2 D2 R' B2 D 
5. 8.38 L F' B R2 F' U2 R' D2 L' B R2 U' B' L' U B D2 U' B2 R F2 D' F2 D U' *
6. (11.51) D' U2 F2 B' R' B F' U' F2 B2 L2 F' U2 B R L' B U2 F U' R' B2 F2 R' F 
7. 10.44 D F' U R' D2 L F2 R B F' R D2 F B' R' D' F' B R L F U D R' L 
8. 9.02 B' R' D U2 L' F L' B' D2 U L' D' L' R2 U' D2 B' F2 D2 B' D F U' R L' 
9. 8.78 U D2 B L2 B L2 U D2 R2 U F2 L D' B' L U F L2 F2 L' F' U2 L' B' R' 
10. 10.31 R2 B' L D2 R B' D2 R F' B R2 U' L' B' U B2 F L B F2 L2 F D F R2 
11. 7.99 F D2 F B D' F' B' L F B2 D2 R U2 F' B2 R L D L R' U2 L' F R2 D2 
12. 8.35 U' B2 F L' B L2 D F2 B L' F U' R' D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R F D' F'


5th sub 9 average ive gotten

edit: just realized this has my pb avg5 8.17


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 23, 2011)

3.46 PB ao5


----------



## aronpm (Oct 23, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.45
worst time: 17.23

current avg5: 13.35 (σ = 0.70)
*best avg5: 11.38 (σ = 0.47)* ( (9.91), (14.90), 11.62, 11.79, 10.73 )

current avg12: 13.40 (σ = 1.31)
*best avg12: 12.10 (σ = 0.77)* ( 11.69, 11.33, (10.83), 12.54, 11.39, (16.57), 13.71, 12.80, 11.63, 12.76, 11.27, 11.88 )

current avg100: 13.34 (σ = 1.72)
*best avg100: 13.34 (σ = 1.72)*


Yay for aronpm doing a non-bld event 

3 sub-10s, only 1 was lucky (PLL skip).

I did 150 solves before this session and it was like 14.8 avg100 because my cube was too loose.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2011)

Woot. One of the 7s was a PLL skip and I'm pretty sure there was another PLL skip too but can't remember which

Average of 5: 8.52
1. 9.43 R U2 B U2 D F2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 B F' R2 U2 F' B' L U' R L2 B F' U' F 
2. 7.57 R B2 U2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U R2 F2 R' B' U B' F U' L2 R F2 L2 R2 F' 
3. (7.35) D2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 B U' B2 R D' B R' F2 D2 B' D' R2 D2 
4. (9.69) L' D2 R L' D F U B2 R' L U' F2 D2 B D' R2 D L' F L' F' L' D2 L U 
5. 8.57 R' D L' D' L' F R' F R' L2 F2 L' U' L2 R' U D2 R2 D2 L' U2 B' R2 B R


----------



## Julian (Oct 23, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.42
1. 14.44 U' D' B' F L D2 U L2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 B' D B2 R' L F' L' B2 L D U2 F 
2. 12.59 F' U2 B2 U2 B2 L D U2 L2 D2 F' D' B' L2 R' B D B' F' L2 D B2 U' R D2 
3. (18.94) F B2 L' F L R2 B' L2 B2 F L2 R F2 U' B R2 U2 B' R B U' R2 L2 D2 U' 
*4. (9.88) F' L R B2 F' R' D2 F2 D2 U F D2 B L' B' F2 R' L' D' L' D' B' U' L2 D2 
5. 13.44 B2 L2 U' D L' B' L' B' U' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B D' U2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 U 
6. 11.40 U' B' D B2 L B' R' U' R F2 U2 F' R L B U' D2 R' D2 B D B' U' D' R' 
7. 13.28 L2 F' D' U2 F2 U B2 L F2 L R' D2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F L B2 L2 F' B2 U D2 
8. 12.02 D' R' F2 D2 F2 R F' R L D2 B D' B F' R' D2 L' D' F' R B2 D' F2 R' L* 
9. 14.08 F' D F' R' L2 F2 D' B2 U R' U2 B U' R L2 B2 U B2 R' U' B' U L' B2 L 
10. 13.77 F U' L' U' F' B2 U L F2 L F2 R2 D L R2 D2 F R' F2 U' D' F' U2 D B 
11. 15.46 B2 L' U' D' R L F2 U D L2 U' F' D' B2 U D2 B' L R2 F' U2 R D2 B' L' 
12. 13.68 L2 U2 F2 D F B' U R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 D' B U2 B' L R2 U B D2 F' U' F'

Bolded is a 12.23 Ao5. Both are PBs 

I think I may have scrambled incorrectly for the 9.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 23, 2011)

Team BLD w/ Ryan Reese at 3am.

42.18, 43.00, (37.63), 38.57, 49.84, 49.73, 54.16, 47.55, 43.21, 48.40, (1:07.98), 45.27 = 46.19

41.25 avg5 in there. Did well over 100 solves in the session. Calling out the full cross in every solve fries his brain. 30.xx single (?)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 23, 2011)

13:39.15 7x7 single PB, first solve in probably about half a year.


----------



## Florian (Oct 23, 2011)

Average of 12: 52.56
1. 49.30 R B' D' U' B Rw' U2 B' D F R B D2 L Rw' D2 U2 F2 U2 F B2 Fw' Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 D' B' D' Uw U' B2 D2 Rw2 R' L2 F' D Uw L 
2. 1:00.47 Fw' F' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw L2 Uw Fw Uw F' R D' Uw2 Rw' D R' D Uw U2 Rw2 Uw' U B2 R U' F B' R' U2 L2 B D2 L U' Fw2 F2 Rw' F2 Fw2 
3. (1:07.22) L' U' D B2 F' Fw R Uw2 R L2 U B2 D2 U2 Rw U2 D Rw U F2 B2 U' Fw L2 Rw2 F' Fw' B' Rw' L2 B2 F U2 Uw L2 F2 Fw' U2 D Rw2 
4. 50.69 B Uw R F' Rw2 L F2 U Uw' D R' Fw' U' Uw' Fw Rw D U2 B D' Rw' B R Fw R2 Rw2 U2 Fw' D' F2 Uw' Fw Uw D2 Rw2 D' Rw' D Uw L 
5. 50.49 R' B D U F2 B2 Rw' Uw Fw2 U B U D' R Fw2 L2 Rw2 U2 F Uw' L2 F' Uw' D' Rw Uw' D Fw2 F R2 Fw U2 D2 Fw2 F B' D2 R' F' L 
6. (46.76) Fw' R Fw' Rw D U R D Fw2 Uw F2 B' D U2 Rw B F2 R' Uw D' L2 B2 Fw Rw' F B2 U Rw2 F' U2 F U' D' B2 D' Rw Fw' L B L2 
7. 49.91 D' F' Rw2 B2 F2 Uw U' Fw2 D' L' Fw D2 F2 D F' Uw Rw' F D Rw' D2 Rw Fw2 D R F' Fw2 U Rw2 Fw2 L' U' Fw2 D' Uw B2 R2 L D' Fw2 
8. 47.42 R2 L2 F2 Fw' D U' Fw' L' Uw2 D B' D Fw B' F' L Fw2 L Fw L R2 Uw' F2 U D' Fw R2 F' Fw2 D U' B2 R L Fw2 Uw B2 U2 Uw' R 
9. 58.54 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 F' Fw2 L F2 D2 L' Rw D2 B R Uw2 B' L2 R' Fw' L' Rw2 U R' B' F Uw' F Fw2 U2 L U' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' B 
10. 57.82 F D R Uw' F' Uw Rw' D2 Rw2 B' D R L' D' L2 D2 L' B2 Uw' B' D Fw2 L Fw U Uw' B2 Uw Fw D' R F' Uw2 F2 L' U2 R2 L Fw' Uw 
11. 49.43[DP] L' U Rw F' Fw2 U' Uw' Fw2 D B' Rw2 F2 R L' Rw' U2 Rw2 D2 Rw' U2 Uw' F B2 R Uw2 U' D' F2 B' D' F' B2 U' B2 U' D B' U' R2 D2 
12. 51.59 D2 B2 D U' Fw2 Rw L2 U2 R2 D2 U' Fw2 U' D2 Fw' B D2 L2 R' B F2 Rw R' D Rw Uw' Fw L2 F B' U Uw' R Rw' L U2 F L' Fw' R 

Average of 5: 49.27
Solves 4-8


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2011)

Average of 12: 7.84
1. 7.19 D' L D2 U' F' D' U2 F2 B' U' R' L F R' L2 D F2 B' L' R2 B2 L U R' D' 
2. 8.08 F' R L' D' U2 L' U2 B' R' B2 L' U' B D U2 R' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' 
_3. 6.69 R2 F2 U F D' R2 L2 F L U' R2 B F L' R2 B L2 U D' F2 U' R' U F2 R' 
4. 6.10 U2 L' U' B' U F2 D R2 U2 D' F' R2 F' L' B2 D2 R D B R D' R2 F B' R2 
5. 8.22 R' L2 B2 L' R D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' R B' F2 D R' L' B' R L U R2 L F' R2 
6. 8.40 F U2 D2 B' L2 B R' B' L' F' R L2 B' L2 F2 D' B' F2 D' B L B D' U2 L2 
7. (5.81) D F2 L' F B2 L' D2 B2 U' R' D' R' U' F U B2 R' L2 B' L2 F' R2 B' R' B' _
8. (9.79) L D F R' D F2 B' L R2 B' F U' D F R2 L2 F' U' F B U' F' B2 D L' 
9. 8.30 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R L' D' L D' L' R2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 B' F U' F2 R' U2 R' U 
10. 8.79 R2 U F' D' U2 F L R F L2 U' R' U B' D2 R2 L D' F L F2 L2 R' F' B' 
11. 9.11 L' R2 B D2 R L2 F2 L U D' F2 B2 U' F2 R B2 L' U' B' L2 B L U' L2 F' 
12. 7.52 B' L2 F L' F2 D R F D2 U' B F2 U F2 D B F L2 U F U2 B2 F2 U' L 

3-7 = 7.005 avg5

All NL. Read it and weep.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 23, 2011)

B D2 B F2 R2 F2 U' B F2 U2 B2 D R' U' F' U B2 L2 U F R2 F B' D2 B2 
4.76 single LL Skip
x D R' F' U' F D'
U2 y R'U'RU2R'U'RUR'U'R
y'R'U'RU'L'U'L
U R'U'RU2R'URU'

34HTM/4.76sec = 7.143 TPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2011)

5x5 sim

1:59.579 1:34.753 1:41.646 1:59.371 1:38.562 (2:14.233) *1:46.674 1:36.12 (1:27.744) 1:37.536 1:39.721* 1:50.262 = 1:44.42 average of 12

Bold is 1:37.79 average of 5.

My PB single on real 5x5 is 2:01.91.





Escher said:


> Average of 12: 7.84
> 1. 7.19 D' L D2 U' F' D' U2 F2 B' U' R' L F R' L2 D F2 B' L' R2 B2 L U R' D'
> 2. 8.08 F' R L' D' U2 L' U2 B' R' B2 L' U' B D U2 R' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B'
> _3. 6.69 R2 F2 U F D' R2 L2 F L U' R2 B F L' R2 B L2 U D' F2 U' R' U F2 R'
> ...



wtf






onionhoney said:


> B D2 B F2 R2 F2 U' B F2 U2 B2 D R' U' F' U B2 L2 U F R2 F B' D2 B2
> 4.76 single LL Skip
> x D R' F' U' F D'
> U2 y R'U'RU2R'U'RUR'U'R
> ...


 
wtf

Edit: yay 2^11 posts


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 7.84
> Read it and weep.


 
T.T


----------



## Hershey (Oct 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 7.84
> 1. 7.19 D' L D2 U' F' D' U2 F2 B' U' R' L F R' L2 D F2 B' L' R2 B2 L U R' D'
> 2. 8.08 F' R L' D' U2 L' U2 B' R' B2 L' U' B D U2 R' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B'
> _3. 6.69 R2 F2 U F D' R2 L2 F L U' R2 B F L' R2 B L2 U D' F2 U' R' U F2 R'
> ...


 
Watch out Feliks! Rowan gogo WR in comp!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 23, 2011)

10.33 PB single by .03 sub-10 GOGOGO


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 23, 2011)

been so long for the sub 1 average!!! with ao5 pb: 58.11

Average: 59.96
Standard Deviation: 3.35
Best Time: 55.92
Worst Time: 1:10.30
Individual Times:
1.	56.44	Uw' U Rw' D' U' L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' R2 B L D2 Uw2 U L Rw' F' D Uw L2 B2 D Uw2 U2 F U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 Uw' U B' Fw2 D' Fw' D'
2.	(1:10.30)	L' Uw2 L2 Rw' R B2 Fw' F2 L Uw' B' Fw' F D2 Uw U' Rw2 Uw Rw2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 Rw Uw F' U2 R D' Uw U2 F2 Uw' R Uw L2 Rw Uw2 L2
3.	56.68	Fw2 F Rw' R' B2 D2 Rw Uw F U R B F' U L Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' L' D2 U Fw2 L2 R' B' Fw2 Uw' L D2 U' Fw' R2 F' L' R2 B Fw' F' Rw'
4.	(55.92)	Uw F2 L2 Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' U2 B F2 U2 F2 Rw B2 U2 B' Fw F2 U' Fw U B' F2 D F Uw2 B' Fw2 L' Rw' U' L2 B' L Rw R U'
5.	1:09.11	D2 F' Uw' U F' L D' Rw' D Uw' L2 Rw2 R' U B2 F' D2 L' Rw' Uw L2 Rw' D2 Rw B' Rw B' Fw' F R' B2 Fw' U2 R D2 B' L2 Rw R Fw2
6.	1:05.11	L' D' R D' Uw U2 L Rw2 R' Uw' R D R Fw' D Uw2 Rw B Uw2 R2 D2 L R' D Rw Uw F' L Uw B2 Fw' Uw' Fw U2 Fw' Uw' B Fw' Uw B2
7.	59.40	B2 F2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw' B2 D2 U2 R' B2 Fw2 F D B2 Fw2 R' B Uw2 L F2 Rw D' U2 B Rw' R F' L2 R2 B' Fw2 D U L2 Uw2 U' Rw' Uw B'
*8.* 1:00.94	R' F L2 Fw' U' B2 Rw2 B' L D' Uw L2 R' Fw2 L' R2 F D' B' Fw2 F2 D' Uw' U F' D' L' Rw F' L Rw2 R Uw L Rw R' F2 L Uw' U2
*9.* 57.55	Rw B' Fw' F Rw' D2 Uw R D Uw2 Fw2 Uw L2 U L U2 Fw L' Rw' R2 U2 Rw2 U Fw Rw2 R B U2 B' Fw2 L R2 Fw L2 B2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw L2
*10.* 57.88	Uw Rw' Fw L U B' Fw' Rw' R B' Fw2 F D2 Fw' F' R B2 Fw' Rw2 B2 L' U Fw' Rw' Uw2 U2 L Fw' D F2 Uw2 Rw' R F D L' Rw' Fw D2 U'
*11.* 57.82	D' F2 L' D U B2 D Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 F' Rw Uw' B2 R D' L' F2 D' Uw2 B2 D' F Uw2 F Rw B Fw F U Fw' R Fw Rw' Fw2 R2
*12.* 58.62	U2 L Rw' R' Fw2 F D2 Fw' Uw' B' L Uw' L' D2 U2 L' D' Fw Uw U B2 L' Rw B' F U' Rw' B D' U' Fw' L D2 Uw2 Rw2 R Fw' D2 L2 R


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 23, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> been so long for the sub 1 average!!! with ao5 pb: 58.11
> 
> Average: 59.96
> Standard Deviation: 3.35
> ...


 
How did you go from a 1:07 average of 12 in the 4x4 race yesterday to this?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> How did you go from a 1:07 average of 12 in the 4x4 race yesterday to this?


 
Maybe that 1:07 was a bad average for him?...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 23, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> How did you go from a 1:07 average of 12 in the 4x4 race yesterday to this?



Some days, are better than others


----------



## JackJ (Oct 23, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> B D2 B F2 R2 F2 U' B F2 U2 B2 D R' U' F' U B2 L2 U F R2 F B' D2 B2
> 4.76 single LL Skip
> x D R' F' U' F D'
> U2 y R'U'RU2R'U'RUR'U'R
> ...


 
Awesome. Sub 5 club.


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 23, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Some days, are better than others


 
Sorry, I guess I am just jealous, any tips for someone who averages 1:05?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 23, 2011)

4x4 PB ao5: 1:09.76

I know, I suck. But I don't practice much... 2nd PB of the day


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 23, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Sorry, I guess I am just jealous, any tips for someone who averages 1:05?



for 4x4, the main thing is to consistently look ahead. The most important thing ever!!!!! and hope for no oll parity  pll parity is fine imo. Rush the centers because it doesn't really affect anything like preserving pairs at the end when you're only trying to sub 1:05.

+ just got a 47.42 on vid

47.42 single pb 

D' Uw' L2 Rw R2 D2 Uw2 U' F L D Fw D' B2 Fw' D2 Rw' U' Rw2 B Fw2 F D Uw2 U Rw B U B' L2 Uw2 B U2 B' Fw' F' L Rw' R2 B


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 23, 2011)

Average of 5: 16.03
1. 14.79 R2 L2 D L U2 L2 U B2 U2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F D' U2 B F2 U' R L' F L2 B' 
2. (13.50) B' U' R F B' D L' R2 B' R2 F' U2 L B' R' B2 U2 F2 L U B D' F2 L' D 
3. 17.17 U' R2 U D L U D F D2 B L F L F' D' B2 L' U' F' U R' B F' U' D2 
4. 16.13 D' L2 F2 D B D2 U' R2 F L2 B' U' B' R D' R2 U D' L B D' L2 D F' U 
5. (19.62) U2 L' R F2 D F R' B2 D2 U' R' D R U F' R B U' R2 U D2 R2 B R' L 

OH. The 19 could've easily been a 16, but oh well. This is still a great average for me.


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 23, 2011)

2x2:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.24
worst time: 12.51

current avg5: 7.12 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 6.82 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 7.46 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 7.46 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 8.74 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 8.72

Learned how to do it/got my first 2x2 yesterday

Not bad, I think


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 23, 2011)

25.67 avg5 one hand with Roux on video. I'm probably not gonna post it here...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

1:39.61 4x4 single. PB <3 1:04 reduction.

EDIT : WTF. 1:38.77 next solve!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

1:46.01, 1:39.61, 1:38.77, 1:57.11, 2:02.16 = 1:47.57 PB Ao5. All very lucky solves; only 4 and 5 had OLL parity. Solve 1 had PLL parity. Solves 2 and 3 had no parity.

I hope to expand this to a PB average of 12 now.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 23, 2011)

3x3 Average of 100: 14.89

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.66
worst time: 17.80

current avg5: 15.15 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 13.19 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 15.45 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 13.59 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 14.89 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 14.89 (σ = 1.39)

session avg: 14.89 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 14.88



Spoiler



11.72, 12.16, 14.61, 12.87, 14.54, 14.69, 12.33, 15.24, (10.66), 14.48, 14.86, 13.61, 15.51, 13.98, 13.61, 15.29, 14.61, 12.62, 16.18, 15.00, 15.69, 13.83, 12.56, 12.72, 16.11, 13.29, 15.32, 15.19, 14.60, 14.14, 15.51, 15.23, 12.72, 15.86, 15.57, 14.44, 16.37, 16.38, 15.75, 12.21, 14.74, 15.38, 13.60, 15.70, 16.09, 14.93, 14.72, 15.89, 16.11, 12.49, 15.71, 15.87, 15.48, 15.64, 16.24, 16.66, 12.79, 14.15, 13.95, 13.83, 15.75, 15.24, 17.72, 15.42, 17.28, 16.54, 14.39, 13.38, 16.01, 14.24, 17.73, 16.62, 12.24, 14.00, 16.14, 14.72, 15.36, 15.69, 13.09, 15.98, 17.34, 17.78, 13.21, 15.39, 13.50, 14.99, 16.36, 15.20, 15.32, 14.74, 16.95, 16.90, 15.61, 14.89, 14.60, 14.56, (17.80), 12.20, 15.18, 15.71



Woohoo sub-15!!! 

The first 12 were the 13.19 Average of 12...I decided to make it an average of 100 because of how awesome those first solves were...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

1:46.01, 1:39.61, (1:38.77), 1:57.11, 2:02.16, 1:50.34, 1:46.46, 1:55.06, 1:57.47, 1:59.62, 1:44.54, (2:07.70) = 1:51.84 Average of 12! WTF?!?!?

Third solve is PB single and first 5 solves are PB Ao5.  Random improvement FTW! Seriously, I had a lot of fast reductions.


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 23, 2011)

11.19 single. f2l pair skip though. fat sune and then n perm for LL.


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 23, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> for 4x4, the main thing is to consistently look ahead. The most important thing ever!!!!! and hope for no oll parity  pll parity is fine imo. Rush the centers because it doesn't really affect anything like preserving pairs at the end when you're only trying to sub 1:05.
> 
> + just got a 47.42 on vid
> 
> ...


 
lol, I just got a 55.94 on vid, it's on my youtube


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 23, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> lol, I just got a 55.94 on vid, it's on my youtube



mine is on my channel check it out


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 23, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> mine is on my channel check it out


 
Crazy! What cube?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 23, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Crazy! What cube?



dayan but I'm getting a shenshou vIII


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 23, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> dayan but I'm getting a shenshou vIII


 
Really? It almost looked like a QJ. When you get the shengshou v3 can you make a review?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 23, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Really? It almost looked like a QJ. When you get the shengshou v3 can you make a review?


 
I guess I'll do my best for it  (now let's stop spamming on this thread)


----------



## r_517 (Oct 23, 2011)

Avg of 141: 7.09
Avg of 12: 6.36
Avg of 5: 5.90
Single: 5.28 u=0,d=2 / u=5,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=5,d=0 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-4 / u=5 / u=5 / d=2 / UUdd
Sub-6: 20 times; Percentage: 14.2%
Sub-7: 69 times; Percentage: 48.9%


----------



## Julian (Oct 23, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.38
1. 13.56 D2 U' B' F R L F2 U2 D' F' U2 D2 L2 D R B R U' R2 D F' D F L' U 
2. 12.84 B L R D2 F2 B D2 B2 U2 F L2 F' B2 R U' D' F2 D2 R2 B' U L' R' B2 D' 
3. (11.86) U' B F2 L U R2 L' D2 R' D L F2 R' L2 F B2 R2 F' U2 B U' R' L2 U2 F 
4. 14.18+ U F' R2 D2 L D' L2 R' D2 F' D2 U L U' R B' F' U' F L2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 
5. 14.58 L F' U' R' B' F' L U' F' D' R' D2 R' B L B U F2 U F' B U' F' L B' 
6. 13.93 L R' B L2 F D' R' F' D U2 R' L2 F D2 L2 U' B' L B2 F2 D2 L2 U R D 
7. (16.68) U D2 R L2 U B' L2 U' D2 L' D B' R' D' F R L' F B' L2 R' F' U R' D2 
8. 13.00 F' U' L' U F2 D' F B' U' D2 B' U2 D' F2 R' L U R F L2 F U' R U D 
9. 13.19 B' U F D L' B' U2 D' B R' L U' R' D' U' F' R L' U D B2 F' L' D' R 
10. 12.68 R2 D F2 R F L2 R' U2 F' U2 F D' R2 B2 R' B' D2 F' R' B2 U2 B' R' U2 B 
11. 13.41 U' R' B F2 U' D' L' U2 B2 D2 B L U2 L' D' F' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F D L' B 
12. 12.43 D2 F B L' B' F2 U' R U L' U R' F L D2 R U2 F2 R' B' F2 D2 L R F


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 23, 2011)

Average: 1:33.11
1.	(1:28.88)	B' Bw Dw L Lw2 Bw' Lw B' Fw' U L' D U L Lw Rw2 Dw2 L' Fw Rw D' B Bw' Fw2 D2 Lw2 Bw' U' Bw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Bw Fw Lw' Rw Dw Bw2 Fw L Bw Uw2 Lw Bw2 L2 Uw L' Uw' L Lw' Rw Fw2 F2 U' Bw L' Uw F' R'
2.	(1:46.75)	D Dw2 U B' Bw Fw F Lw' Uw2 U' B Bw F' R Bw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 D2 Uw' L Dw2 U2 B2 Uw F2 Lw2 Rw' R2 D2 Dw Uw' Bw Rw2 F2 L Lw2 B' F Lw' D2 B2 Bw2 F' D2 Dw' B2 F' Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw Rw2 D U Bw' Rw R' Bw
3.	1:35.18	Bw2 Fw R' F2 L Lw2 B' Bw' F' U R2 D2 Rw' F' Dw2 Uw L' D' Rw Uw B' Lw R2 Dw' Fw' F Dw' F2 R' D2 Dw Uw' U F R' B Dw' Uw2 U2 F' Dw' L Dw Bw2 L' R' F' Lw' B2 F L2 B2 Bw' U' L2 B' L' Lw' Rw Dw2
4.	1:34.30	D Dw' Uw' U' B2 R U' R2 B' D2 Rw' Bw' L2 Lw Fw2 L2 F2 Uw' Fw' F' Rw' U F2 U2 L Lw R2 D' Dw Lw' Fw2 F L Dw Bw Fw F Dw' Lw' Dw' Rw' R' B' Fw' Dw' Uw' U Lw Bw Fw Lw' D' Dw Fw' Uw R' D Dw Uw' U
5.	1:29.84	Lw D' Dw Uw U2 L' Lw Rw' B' Fw2 Dw2 Fw F2 D U B2 Bw2 Fw2 F L' R2 U Lw' Rw' Bw' F2 L R2 F2 Dw2 F L2 Lw Rw2 R Uw2 Bw2 D Uw L' Bw2 Lw Rw2 D' Bw' F' Dw Bw2 Fw' Dw' B' D2 F' L' Lw' B L' B' R' Dw


----------



## JackJ (Oct 23, 2011)

Average of 12: 14.16
1. 15.03 D' F2 U B D U B' L D' U F2 R D' R' D' U' F2 B2 D2 U' B2 D L' F' B2
2. (11.60) F U2 F' R' B2 L2 B' U' L B2 U R' B' R L' B' L U2 L U' F B U' B L'
3. 15.92 U L' F U2 D' B2 L2 B D' F' D L U2 R' U2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B2 F' L' B' U
4. 13.26 R2 U2 D R' D2 U' F2 R U' R2 B U' L2 U L' U F' B U R' D R2 D2 U' L
5. 14.30 U L2 B' D' F2 B R' D' B2 F' D L' F' B' U2 F L F R F R F' R D2 B
6. (17.95) R2 F U F2 U' B D' U B' R U2 R2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 B' R' U L' F2 U F2 U'
7. 12.71 L' D F' D' U' F' D L' F2 U2 D L F R2 F' D2 F2 B' R' D' U2 R2 D2 L' U'
8. 13.76 B' D B' R' D' R U L F' L2 F2 U' R' U' L2 B U L2 R' U R' B' F D2 B'
9. 13.87 R' B2 F' L R F' L' U D' L2 D B' R2 B U F R2 L' D' B R' D' U2 F2 D2
10. 15.20 B' U' L' U' F2 L U' F2 L' R F2 B D F2 R L B' L B F' R2 L' U B' F
11. 13.37 R' D2 L U' R U2 L' B2 L' B' R' D' R L B' D2 F' D' R B' F D' F' R' U'
12. 14.16 L R F L F' U L R' U2 F2 R L U' B F' D2 L' F L2 U2 L' U L' B' R2 

13.37 single


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 24, 2011)

11.73 avg100



Spoiler



10.04, 10.67, 10.36, 12.00, 11.65, 12.26, 11.60, 11.56, 14.24, 12.25, 10.27, 11.28, 12.70, 14.35, 19.64, 11.26, 13.33, 13.34, 11.55, 13.76, 11.60, 9.46, 11.58, 12.64, 8.71, 12.05, 11.65, 12.13, 11.38, 11.54, 12.31, 11.75, 13.00, 10.31, 11.19, 11.61, 9.96, 11.39, 12.02, 11.57, 10.56, 12.02, 11.76, 11.28, 13.31, 11.63, 12.81, 12.76, 12.37, 10.85, 10.10, 12.20, 11.10, 11.58, 11.91, 10.71, 12.59, 11.86, 11.36, 10.97, 10.59, 12.17, 10.26, 10.74, 13.14, 13.41, 12.22, 11.47, 12.16, 11.92, 11.56, 12.87, 12.59, 11.04, 11.45, 11.96, 13.83, 13.03, 11.78, 8.94, 9.50, 11.30, 13.00, 10.45, 11.66, 12.69, 10.87, 10.07, 12.69, 13.13, 12.42, 11.54, 12.66, 12.10, 10.80, 11.18, 10.79, 10.30, 12.73, 10.87



19 -_-


----------



## Axiys (Oct 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> lolwat
> What do you normally average and what method do you use?


 I'm normally like 7. And I use your method plus 2 or so more algs.


----------



## Julian (Oct 24, 2011)

59.53 B2 R2 f2 U L' D' f' r F2 B' r D u B f u U' R' L2 U L' D B2 R2 B F' D' u' r2 f' L2 U2 R2 u' D2 f' D2 L2 r' f'

First sub-1 


Spoiler



x' y' D' u2 l // Y
y r U' r' // W
x' y U2 x F r' F l2 // O
U x' l U' (l' r') F2 r2 U2 r' // G
x' U' l' U2 l // R, B

u' y' F R' F' R y' D' x U' R' U R x' y' U' R U' R' u // YO, YG, WR (WG)
x U' R' U R x' u' D' x U' R' U R x' u // WO, YR (GR)
L' U' L U' R U' R' u' x U' R' U R x' u // GO, YB (BR)
z2 L U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WB, BO

x' z2 R' U' y' R' F R D F' D2 // cross
U' R' U R // GO
L' U L U' y L U' L' // BR
U R' U R U' y' L U L' // BO
U2 y' R' U' R // GR
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U' L' U L U' Rs2 U2 Rs2 u2 Rs2 u2 U' L' U' L U' // PLL

alg.garron.us


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Julian said:


> 59.53 B2 R2 f2 U L' D' f' r F2 B' r D u B f u U' R' L2 U L' D B2 R2 B F' D' u' r2 f' L2 U2 R2 u' D2 f' D2 L2 r' f'
> 
> First sub-1
> 
> ...



FINALLY!!!! GRATZ


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

1:46.01, 1:39.61, 1:38.77, 1:57.11, 2:02.16, 1:50.34, 1:46.46, 1:55.06, 1:57.47, 1:59.62, 1:44.54, 2:07.70, 1:58.34, 1:57.62, 2:19.24, 2:09.74, 1:36.51, (2:22.34), 1:53.78, 2:08.28, 2:20.69, 1:47.86, (1:29.73), 1:59.86, 2:09.22 = 1:56.78 Average of 25!

I'm confident that if I went to a competition right now I would get at least one sub-2 xD

All red times were PB single at the time they were set. Obviously the last one is my current. Did I mention that was a LL skip with no parity? So, umm... I think I'll count the 1:38.77 as my single PB. xD

~Jaycee


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2011)

Come on, you got sub-1:30 - I don't care how lucky it is, you have to learn 2-pair now


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright, I'll get started tomorrow because I feel like reading a book right now. >.> Epic time for only my 7th day with a 4x4! :O


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2011)

Opened http://mzrg.com/js/stepmania/stream speed tester.html, changed setup to j/k/l/; so I can just use my right hand like normal, and first try was this:
86 correct, 0 wrong, at 127.5 BPM (with 100% accuracy)


----------



## JyH (Oct 24, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.59



Spoiler



1. 11.67 F2 R' D F D U2 F R B L2 B' R' U B F' R' D2 B2 R' F D R D' L U'
2. 11.70 U' F' B D2 L2 D R B' F2 U2 D' L' B' U2 F' D L D2 B' D R L D2 R' F2
3. (15.83) B' L' D L R D L2 U2 F' R L B2 F U2 D F2 L' R U L2 B' R2 F' R L
4. 14.39 L R D B D2 L' D2 U2 R U2 B2 F R2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 L2 F' R2 B
5. (10.29) R2 D' B L2 F R2 L' U F' U' F D2 R2 U L' F' B U R2 D' R' L D2 U2 B'

OLL skip on the 10.29



Tied PB.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 24, 2011)

7x7

7:08.22, 6:38.80, (6:20.34), 7:28.42, 6:45.03, (7:36.87), 6:54.35, 6:32.39, 6:37.65, 6:55.94, 6:45.36, 7:03.92 = 6:53.01

Solves 5-9 are a 6:45.68 avg5. 
Finally sub7, but I now want sub6! 
No more time to roll.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 24, 2011)

4x4

1:03.77, 1:04.73, 1:06.80, 1:07.24, 1:03.14, 1:09.03, 1:07.91, 1:09.49, 1:09.63, 1:02.24, 1:09.63, 1:03.89

Average of 12: 1:06.56

I can has Sub-1 plox? Even just a single sub-1? That's all I want right now!


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oops I practised pyraminx
*6.73avg100*
(3.47), 4.83, 3.64, (8.02), 3.94, 7.37, 6.87, 5.99, 5.59, 5.24, 5.27, 5.90 = *5.46avg12*
Not pb by 0.04. I think my last pb had a couple more skips though. Like 12 skips instead of 10 here or something stupid.
4.14 avg5 is pb though, not that avg5 means anything at all.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.46
1. (3.47) U L U L U R' B' R' B R' L 
2. 4.83 U L U L' R' B' R' U' L' R' B' r' 
3. 3.64 U L R B U B' U' B R' L' U' l' b 
4. (8.02) U L U' L B' U' R U B R' U l r u' 
5. 3.94 U L U R L R L' B' U R' U' l 
6. 7.37 U L U L B R' U L' R L' B' l b' u 
7. 6.87 U L U L U R' U' L B U' L l r b u 
8. 5.99 U L U L U' R' B' R B L' U l r b u 
9. 5.59 U L U' R' L R' B U B U B l 
10. 5.24 U L R B U' L R L' R U' R' r' b u 
11. 5.27 U L U R B' L R B R' U R' l r u' 
12. 5.90 U L U B R' B U' R B U' R' l' r b u'


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 24, 2011)

During my daily 5x5 training session today (15 solves) I've done my first sub2.30 avg5 : 2'29"51, I'm happy ^^. And I was near to beat my PB single with 2'16 (PB : 2’13"66).


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

My accomplishment :

After watching cityzach's 2-pairing tutorial, I get off of the computer to start preparing for school. As I walk into the kitchen, my 4x4 slips from my hand with a lot of force and bounces off of the bottom part of the counter. In the split second that it takes for me to register what happened, I'm doing two things. 1) Thinking "OH MY GOD NOT ANOTHER EXPLOSION(Seriously, that thing is nearly is possible to put together)". 2) Jumping into the air so that my feet are level with the cube and I catch it between them. I then land on my feet and have already shifted the cube so it doesn't hit the floor and simply lands resting on top of my foot.

I'm probably not explaining as well as I could (I really have to get to school), but the moral of the story is that our instincts are subconsciously on high alert when it comes to our cubes. <3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2011)

15.93 333 sim last night. Slow turn during f2l. OLL skip Jperm


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 24, 2011)

1:27.56, 1:36.09, 1:31.24, (1:47.08), 1:26.25, 1:39.82, 1:32.77, 1:37.63, 1:27.41, 1:29.31, (1:20.20), 1:30.64 = *1:31.87*
Meganub


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> My accomplishment :
> 
> After watching cityzach's 2-pairing tutorial, I get off of the computer to start preparing for school. As I walk into the kitchen, my 4x4 slips from my hand with a lot of force and bounces off of the bottom part of the counter. In the split second that it takes for me to register what happened, I'm doing two things. 1) Thinking "OH MY GOD NOT ANOTHER EXPLOSION(Seriously, that thing is nearly is possible to put together)". 2) Jumping into the air so that my feet are level with the cube and I catch it between them. I then land on my feet and have already shifted the cube so it doesn't hit the floor and simply lands resting on top of my foot.
> 
> I'm probably not explaining as well as I could (I really have to get to school), but the moral of the story is that our instincts are subconsciously on high alert when it comes to our cubes. <3


 
I have to say that tis is epic.
But the same thing didn't happen when I dropped my ZhanChi and it exploded...


----------



## Julian (Oct 25, 2011)

Benjamin Wong (pandadudex96) and I:

13.03 team step solve.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 25, 2011)

First 6x6 solve ever 9:25.72

Last 2 centres and last 2 edges took a while - got some annoying cases. But sub-10


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 25, 2011)

New 3x3 NL/Fullstep PB of 14.57!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Nice new pic and nice new PB


----------



## JackJ (Oct 25, 2011)

Sub 2 4x4 hi-games.


----------



## Julian (Oct 25, 2011)

Ben Wong and I, alternating moves solves:

41.34 single, 52.90 Ao5, 56.36 Ao12


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

I learned 2 pairing! 

But I'm still about 40 seconds slower with it than 1-pairing due to pausing for SO LONG to find a correct piece.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2011)

I finally got my keylogger to work properly.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 25, 2011)

35.12, (44.18), (34.83), 35.24, 39.10 = 36.49 4x4 avg5. only one double parity on the 44.18


----------



## CRO (Oct 25, 2011)

Average of 5: 15.52
1. 15.88 D2 U2 B' L D B2 R D' B' U' D2 L2 B' R2 U' F2 B U L' F2 B' R2 D2 B' F' 
2. (14.95) D2 B' F' L2 F2 D U F B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' D U R' U' R' L F U F' D2 
3. 15.70 L' R F' U' F R L' D L R D L' B2 R' U' B2 F' L D L2 D B' L' U' D 
4. (18.70) R' D2 R B R' D' U R F R2 F2 B2 D2 F D2 B R' L2 D' U R' B' F2 D2 U' 
5. 14.97 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L' R D U B U F2 U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 B' U D B2 R'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 25, 2011)

pb ao5, finally sub 11!!!

Average: 10.89
Standard Deviation: 0.11
Best Time: 8.95
Worst Time: 12.34
Individual Times:
1.	11.14	D R' B L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' L2 U' L2 R' B F' L2 R2 D U' L R2 D2 U2 L2 B2
2.	(12.34)	D U2 L R' B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 B F L R' B2 L' B2 F' L2 F L B' R D2
3.	(8.95)	L2 F L B' F' L' U B R2 B F' L2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' R' F' L2 D' L R2 U2 F2
4.	10.23	B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' U B2 L' U2 L' R2 D' U L R2 U L2 R' D2 L2 R
5.	11.30	U' L2 F L U' L2 R2 D2 U' L B2 L' U2 F2 L F D U B L U' B2 F2 D U'


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 25, 2011)

This afternoon I have done my first 5x5x5 sub-2 !!! 1'59"30 I'm really happy with this one ! It was a bit lucky but still, great for me !


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 25, 2011)

Did a worrying amount of pyra today. Last 100 solves showed some improvement 

best avg5: 4.79 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: 5.16 (σ = 0.89)
best avg100: 5.97 (σ = 1.15) Sub-6 yay!



Spoiler



Average of 100: 5.97
1. 2.37 U L U' R' U L' R' B L' B U r' b' 
2. 5.13 U L U L R L R U B L B l' r 
3. 6.94 U L U' L' U B' R B' U B' U' r' 
4. 6.63 U L U R' L U B U R B' U l u 
5. (9.92) U L' U' R L' U R' L' U L' B' l' r b' u' 
6. 7.88 U L U L' B' R' U B' U' L' U' l' u' 
7. 6.24 U L U L' U' B' L' R' B R' B' l r' b' u 
8. 4.53 U L U L R B R B U L' B r b' u' 
9. 5.12 U L U L' B' U R L B R' L' b' 
10. 5.83 U L U L' U R B' R L U' R r b 
11. 7.57 U L U L R L' B' L B R L u 
12. 4.10 U L U R B' L' R L' B' L' R' u 
13. 3.06 U L U L U L R B L' U R' l' r' u 
14. 7.61 U L U R L B' R L' B' U' R l' r' b 
15. 7.39 U L U L' B L R B L B' U l' r' b' u 
16. 6.09 U L U L R L' B L' R' B U' l' r b' u 
17. 5.79 U L U' R L' R U' B R L' R l r b 
18. 5.08 U L U L U B R L R' L' U' r' u 
19. 8.16 U L R U R B L' R U' B R' l' b' u' 
20. 6.35 U L U L B U' B R' U R' B l' 
21. 6.88 U L U' R B' L' U' L' U' L' B' l r b 
22. 8.12 U L U L' B U' R' B L R' U' l r' b 
23. 7.61 U L U' B' R' B' U B' L' R L' r' b' 
24. 5.33 U L U L B L U' L U' R' U l b' 
25. 5.61 U L U L R' L' U' R U' R L l b u' 
26. 5.40 U L U L' R' L R L' B R' U r' b u' 
27. 5.92 U L U' R U L' B R B U B' r' b' u' 
28. 6.06 U L U L R' B' U' R' U R' L' b u' 
29. 6.27 U L U R' L U R L' R U' L l r' b' u' 
30. 7.29 U L U' L B' U' R U' L B' U' b u 
31. 6.18 U L R L U' L' R L' U' R B l' r' b u 
32. 5.31 U L U B R' B' U' L R L U' l r' 
33. 6.17 U L R U L' R B' U B U' B l' r b u' 
34. 5.95 U L U' B L' U' B U B R U' l r' b u' 
35. 7.04 U L R' L B' U' B R U L B' r' b' u 
36. 6.17 U L U R U L B U' L B U l b u 
37. 6.12 U L U R' B U R L U' L R' l' r' u' 
38. 7.71 U L U L' R U' R L U' L' B' l r' b' 
39. 7.96 U L R U' L R' U L' R L R' l' b' u 
40. 5.26 U L U B U' B L' R' B R L' r 
41. 6.33 U L U L' B R' L' B L' U' B l' b' 
42. 3.21 U L U L' U' B L B U' B L b u 
43. 5.74 U L U L' U' B' U' L U' B' U b u' 
44. 6.99 U L U L B' R' L' B L' B' L' l b u' 
45. 2.69 U L U L B R U' R L' B' R' b 
46. 6.35 U L U B R L' U L' R' B' U' l b' u' 
47. 5.57 U L U R L' U' R' U' L' U' L r' b' u' 
48. 7.61 U L U B R B R B' U R' L' l' u' 
*49. 5.28 U L U R' B' U B' U' L U' B' l' b' u 
50. 5.73 U L R U' B' R L' U B' L' R' l' r b' 
51. 6.36 U L U L' B R' L' U' L' B R' l' r b' u' 
52. 4.88 U L U R' U' R' L' U B' L B' u' 
53. 5.89 U L U L U B R' U R B U' l r b 
54. (2.10) U L U R B' R' U' R' L' B' L' b' 
55. 5.72 U L R L U L' R' U L' R' L' b 
56. 6.69 U L U R' U' B' U B L' U' L' l' r 
57. 5.57 U L U L' U' L U' B' U' L' R' l' r' b 
58. 3.10 U L U L' R' L U B' U B L' b' u' 
59. 4.71 U L U L' B R' L' R U' L R r u' 
60. 4.40 U L U R U L R L' B L B l r b* 
61. 5.73 U L U L' U' L R' U' R B' R r 
62. 5.60 U L R U' L R' B' L U' L B b u' 
63. 6.46 U L U' B' R U' B' L' B L' R l' r b' u 
64. 5.77 U L R L U' R' L U L' B R r' b 
65. 5.89 U L U' R B U' R' B U' B' L r b' u' 
66. 6.02 U L U R L' U B U' R B' U l' u 
67. 6.50 U L U L B U' L B R U B' u' 
68. 5.92 U L U R B L B' R U B R' r b 
69. 6.22 U L U R B' R U' B' R' U L' l' b u' 
70. 5.97 U L U B L B U' B' U B' L l r b' 
71. 6.95 U L U R' U' B' R B' L' U' B' l' r b u 
72. 6.04 U L U L R' U' R' U B R' L' l r u 
73. 5.13 U L U B' U R B' L' U' B U l b' u 
74. 6.27 U L U' R L U' R B' R U B l' r b 
75. 6.27 U L U R U L' R' U R U R b u' 
76. 7.04 U L U L' U' R B R U' B U' l' u' 
77. 4.36 U L U B' L' U' R' U B L' R l r' b' 
78. 6.38 U L U L B U' R L R U L' l b' u' 
79. 5.21 U L U L' R U' L B R L' U' l' r b' 
80. 5.40 U L U L R' U' L U R L R' l r' u 
81. 5.57 U L U R' B L' R' U B R' B r' b' u' 
82. 6.17 U L U L' R U R' U' L U' R l' u 
83. 6.60 U L U L' U' B' R' U B R U l r b 
84. 6.77 U L U R' L' B' L' U R' B U l r b' 
85. 6.52 U L R' U L' B U R' L' B R l r u 
86. 5.63 U L U' L' U L R B R' U' L l' b' u' 
87. 5.66 U L U R' L U R' U' R' L U' l r' u' 
88. 6.96 U L U L' B R U R' U' L' B l' r' b 
89. 7.98 U L B U' L B' U B R' B U' l' r' b u 
90. 5.83 U L U R B L R' B R L' U r b' 
91. 6.03 U L U L' U' L U' B' L' R B' r' u 
92. 5.75 U L U R L' U' B R U' B R' l' r' u 
93. 7.63 U L U B' U R' U' R L U' L' l b' 
94. 7.12 U L R' L R' U' L' U R L B' l r' 
95. 5.90 U L U' B R' B U' B R' L' B l u' 
96. 4.53 U L U L' R' L' U L U' L' B l' r' 
97. 3.96 U L U R U R' U' R L' R' L' r 
98. 5.64 U L U R B L' R B U R B' l u' 
99. 6.38 U L U' R U' L' U' L R B' R l r b 
100. 5.94 U L R' U' B R L U' L B R r b'


----------



## bwronski (Oct 25, 2011)

number of times: 103/103
best time: 15.44
worst time: 31.23

current avg5: 22.16 (σ = 1.79)
best avg5: 18.07 (σ = 1.33)

current avg12: 20.88 (σ = 1.88)
best avg12: 19.20 (σ = 1.55)

current avg100: 21.40 (σ = 2.78)
best avg100: 21.38 (σ = 2.77)


----------



## APdRF (Oct 25, 2011)

YAY!!!! FIRST SUB-10!!!

9.81 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 D R F D' U2 B2 L U2 R' B

x2 F' D' R' F' // Xcross
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U' y' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL
y R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R // PLL

42 moves/ 9.81s= 4.281 TPS


----------



## jorgeskm (Oct 25, 2011)

Good solve, Alberto.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 25, 2011)

Only a small improvement on pb but still an improvement.

Average of 12: 19.82
1. 18.44 B2 D R2 F L F' D' U' F2 B2 R D' L' F2 R2 U B' U2 F2 L B R2 F B2 R2
2. (17.76) B' U2 B F2 D' U2 R' D' R2 U2 R' L' F' R L' F2 R2 U2 D L' U L2 F L2 F'
3. 19.28 F L' B2 R' L2 B2 D L' F' D' U F D' F U2 R2 U' F' B' R' F U L D' U2
4. 20.42 U D F' R2 F' R' U' D2 B2 F2 D U2 F' U F' L R F2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 R2
5. 24.62 B' R2 F B U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L F D' U F' U D' B L' F U B2 R' L' U B2
6. 21.08 U' B2 D U L U' D' B' U' B2 L B2 U2 R L B' U B R B2 U' B' F' L U2
7. 18.27 F B U L2 R2 B' R F L' F2 B2 R U R2 B2 D R' U' L' F2 R2 B' R2 U' B'
8. 19.66 B L2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L2 D R F2 U2 L' D L R B L F2 D F' R D F2 L'
9. 19.10 L2 U' R U' L2 D R2 F' L2 B R2 U' L2 U' R' L2 D B R D' L2 B' D' U2 L
10. 17.98 F2 U2 D2 F R D2 B L' D R D F' L R F U' D' F B2 R2 L2 D' F' U B
11. 19.38 B2 D2 F R B' F' U D F2 B U D2 B2 F2 D R2 L D' B R' B' F2 D2 U B
12. (29.47) F' L2 R2 D' R' B' U D' F' D F2 L' U L' D B2 L2 F2 B2 R' F L B R' D2


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 25, 2011)

congrats alberto it was getting late!
well this is my first post on this thread so
single 6.22
avg5 10.99
avg12 11.2x? I don't know xD


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 25, 2011)

First timed skewb solve 45.60 with my new skewb and stackmat!
Also first 3x3 solve with stackmat 10.82, NL.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 25, 2011)

Sub 12 with counting 14. Yup. 

Average of 12: 11.99
1. 12.22 L' R' D L R' B' U2 F2 B R D' R' U B' D2 F' U' F' U' L2 D' U2 L D2 U' 
2. 12.63 F' L R F D2 F2 B' R' U' D2 R2 U F U2 F' B D' B F2 D' L R' F' U2 L2 
3. 10.21 D2 R' L' B' L' F U2 D2 F2 R F' D2 U B2 L U' D2 F L' U B L B' L' B 
4. 13.29 B' L F2 B U2 B' D2 L F2 L' D2 R' B U2 F' D' F2 U' L2 B D2 L' R2 B2 L 
5. 10.56 D2 F' B2 R' B L R2 U' B L' D L2 D2 R' D U F2 R U' D2 R2 U L' D U 
6. (10.07) L' B R2 B2 F2 R' D U F' B' L F' D B R2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' B2 R2 B' L' R 
7. (15.06) L2 B' L' R2 F2 D' L B' F U R U2 R2 F' U L' B' L' R F2 L' B2 R2 B' L' 
8. 12.85 F' U R2 L U' F L F2 D' L' B F' R2 L2 D R U' R' D B F L2 D2 R' L 
9. 12.67 L' F2 L' B L' F U2 L' F' D' L2 F2 U' B' L F D U B U L2 D' F2 U D' 
10. 10.30 L F2 D' U L R U2 B L B U' D2 F2 R2 U R B F U' R D L' R U2 D' 
11. 10.64 D2 L D2 L2 D R' U' R U' L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' D' L' D' B2 R' F R' F' D' U2 
12. 14.52 L' B' L2 U' F R2 F B2 L2 R2 F' L U D2 B' U L B F U' R B2 D F D'

EDIT: Sub 13 average of 100 yeahhh
Session average: 12.96


Spoiler



1. 12.91 B L F' R D' F2 L' F U2 D R F' B L' R U B2 D2 U2 B2 D' U2 F B U 
2. 10.76 L2 B F U2 D' B2 D R' F B' L' F' B R L2 F2 R U' R2 F U L2 F' U L2 
3. 13.62 U R2 F' D B2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 F R2 L2 U R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' L F2 
4. 13.31 B R B2 D2 L R U L' B D2 B2 U L F' B2 L' F' B2 L2 F' U R2 U' R2 U2 
5. 12.69 D2 B2 U' L D U' L' D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R D' B' U' B' L' R2 U R B2 R2 L' U 
6. 11.46 B' F D F' U2 R B R2 D' L R2 B F2 R2 F' D U L R2 B2 U2 D' B' L' R' 
7. 12.89 D F2 U2 D R D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R L' U2 R2 F' L F2 U' F R2 D2 L' D2 B' R' 
8. 15.46 D L2 R' F' D R F' D2 F L D2 R2 L F2 L B L' F' L B2 L' F U D' B 
9. 15.92 F2 U2 D' B2 L' U B2 F2 D' R U L2 D' B' R U' D' B U2 R D2 B U' D' L' 
10. 15.99 D L' B' L D R2 L' U2 D' R2 B F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 D F U L R' B' D2 U' 
11. 12.22 L' R' D L R' B' U2 F2 B R D' R' U B' D2 F' U' F' U' L2 D' U2 L D2 U' 
12. 12.63 F' L R F D2 F2 B' R' U' D2 R2 U F U2 F' B D' B F2 D' L R' F' U2 L2 
13. 10.21 D2 R' L' B' L' F U2 D2 F2 R F' D2 U B2 L U' D2 F L' U B L B' L' B 
14. 13.29 B' L F2 B U2 B' D2 L F2 L' D2 R' B U2 F' D' F2 U' L2 B D2 L' R2 B2 L 
15. 10.56 D2 F' B2 R' B L R2 U' B L' D L2 D2 R' D U F2 R U' D2 R2 U L' D U 
16. 10.07 L' B R2 B2 F2 R' D U F' B' L F' D B R2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' B2 R2 B' L' R 
17. 15.06 L2 B' L' R2 F2 D' L B' F U R U2 R2 F' U L' B' L' R F2 L' B2 R2 B' L' 
18. 12.85 F' U R2 L U' F L F2 D' L' B F' R2 L2 D R U' R' D B F L2 D2 R' L 
19. 12.67 L' F2 L' B L' F U2 L' F' D' L2 F2 U' B' L F D U B U L2 D' F2 U D' 
20. 10.30 L F2 D' U L R U2 B L B U' D2 F2 R2 U R B F U' R D L' R U2 D' 
21. 10.64 D2 L D2 L2 D R' U' R U' L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' D' L' D' B2 R' F R' F' D' U2 
22. 14.52 L' B' L2 U' F R2 F B2 L2 R2 F' L U D2 B' U L B F U' R B2 D F D' 
23. 13.75 D F2 L U2 B' L' U2 F B2 U2 B D' R' U' D B U2 D' R2 B' U2 F D' L2 F2 
24. 11.44 B L U D2 L B R U2 R' F' D B U2 R' F D2 U2 L' B' U2 R' L D' U L 
25. 12.13 B R2 D' L2 F R2 B2 U' R B D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' D R' L D' R B F' D2 
26. 14.88 R' B' L R' U F2 U2 B F D U2 R2 B D L D2 F' U D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U B2 
27. 13.31 D2 R' F D' U2 F' D' F2 D U2 F' U2 B' R2 F' U2 B' R U' B L B U' B' L' 
28. 13.81 U2 L2 F2 U R F R' F' U2 L' D2 R L B2 D' R L U R D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' 
29. 12.51 U L2 U2 D' L2 D R2 U2 B' L' U2 D2 L' U D R2 U' F2 D2 F R2 F D L' F 
30. 13.00 R2 B2 R' U2 B F' R2 F2 D L D2 U L' B' R' L' D R' L2 D2 B2 U2 L' F R 
31. 12.86 B R' U F2 R2 L2 D2 R F2 B L2 D' L' D' B' D' F B2 D U2 L2 R' D L' B2 
32. 12.93 L R' F2 U' F' B L' R F2 L' U' F B' U F' B U' F2 B R' U' D' B R2 L' 
33. 10.47 F R2 U D R2 L' B2 D2 U R B R' U2 D B2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L' U B U2 R 
34. 13.36 F2 L R D2 F2 D L2 U D2 B R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U L B F2 L R' U' B U' D 
35. 11.37 B' F R' D' L' D U2 L' U' B' U' F2 U' R F2 L2 F2 R2 F' U L B' L F U' 
36. 12.08 B F2 U2 F2 D2 F R U R2 U' L B2 F' D' F' L2 R2 D2 U F2 U' R2 L2 F' B2 
37. 11.78 F' D2 U R D' R B L' D F' U F2 B' R2 B2 D' U2 L B' R2 B' D2 F' L' F 
38. 12.20 D2 R2 L' D L2 D B D F' U B' F2 U R F2 D' R2 F' R' B2 D B2 L F' U' 
39. 14.31 R F D' B' R B2 U' F' U' R' D2 U2 B' L' D' U2 L' U D' B R2 B U2 F' U' 
40. 13.89 D B D2 F' R' L' F' D2 U2 F U2 B' L D' R' U2 F L D R B U D' L2 R2 
41. 11.71 L' R U2 F' L2 B' L B2 U B' R2 B L' F2 L U D' F2 L2 D' F' U' F' L2 D 
42. 13.74 D2 F2 B R F D B2 R U2 R2 D2 F' U' F B2 L D2 F' D F2 D U' R' B R 
43. (16.67) U2 R B2 D' U L' D' U' L2 D2 L B F' L U2 D' B R D2 R2 F U D2 F L' 
44. 11.02 B2 F' D2 U F' R2 L' B R B' R2 F2 B U D' R F' D2 F2 D B' D2 R L' B 
45. 13.75 B' L2 F B L2 D2 L2 B R F R' D' B D B D' U' L R2 B2 L2 U B' F2 L' 
46. 13.88 F' U2 F' R' F' U L U' R B U' L R' D B2 L' B2 L2 B F D' U2 F2 R2 L 
47. 12.31 R' D2 B' D B F U' F' L B2 L2 D2 L R2 D2 B' L' B2 U R U R' F' R' U' 
48. 13.18 L R' U' L2 B' F D2 L D F B D' U L' D R F R U2 D L R U' F2 U' 
49. 13.58 D B2 R U L' F2 D B' R F' D2 F R2 F L' F D' B U L U2 R' F' D' R' 
50. 12.14 R2 L2 F2 D' F R' U' F L R2 F2 U2 B L' U2 F D L' U' R2 L' U' F2 U F2 
51. 15.61 F B' R' B' L2 B D' F2 R L' B2 L' D' U' F2 U' R L2 D R B D2 B2 F D 
52. 11.75 U' B' R B R2 F R2 B' R2 F R' D2 R D' L D R2 U2 L' U' L U L2 R2 U 
53. 11.62 U' F' B R' B2 L' F U L R U' F L' D2 B2 F2 D' B F' L D2 R B L2 U 
54. 14.69 L' D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R' L2 U' L F2 B R2 L U2 F2 D' U2 R2 B U F2 L' R 
55. 14.68 D2 F' R U D' B L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U' D2 L' D U2 B D2 B2 D2 F 
56. 15.22 L2 B2 F' L2 R' B' L R' U2 F2 R D' L2 R2 D' L' D' L' R D L B R' B' D2 
57. 13.83 F L F2 D L2 R' F' U' D2 R' L F B2 D' B2 R2 L B2 U R' D' B' R U' B' 
58. 12.54 F' L2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 B' D' U' B2 U R' L' D' F L U2 B2 L R2 U' D B2 F2 
59. 14.94 D' R' D2 B2 F2 D F D2 B2 F' L' B' L R U' D2 R' L' F2 R' D2 L' R D F' 
60. 10.79 F' B' R L2 U' F2 L D' B2 L2 D' B2 U F' L R2 F2 L' F' D' R F2 B' R' D 
61. 13.05 D' U' B F' L2 U D R2 L B' U2 B' R' U' F2 U B' R F2 D' F' R D' R' F2 
62. 13.01 F' D' U' L2 R U F' B' U2 R2 B' R' D2 F2 B R B' D2 F' R B2 D' U F2 U2 
63. 13.39 R2 L2 U' D' B D' R D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' F R2 F L2 F R2 F' D R F2 B' R 
64. 11.35 F U D F' L B' F U D' L2 U' D' L F' U D' F' U B D B2 U D' F R' 
65. 12.95 L F2 D2 L' R F' U2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' L2 D2 F' D2 L' R F L D L' B2 U L2 
66. 14.51 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D' U' R' D' U' R2 F' B R2 U R2 D R L U D2 
67. 12.41 D2 L F2 L D R2 F B2 R' U F U2 F R' L2 B2 U R F L F L2 U2 F2 L2 
68. 14.50 L B' R2 D F R2 L' U' B2 F' L R F R L2 B D' L2 R U' L D2 R2 B' D 
69. 13.91 R' L B2 D B2 R' D F L F' D' F L D2 F U2 D2 B F R' D' F2 L2 U F 
70. 14.80 D' B R' D B U' B2 L' U' B' D R D' U' F2 R2 B D' L' F2 D R B' L F2 
71. 11.69 R D F' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 D2 F' D U' R2 B' D2 L' B F' L F' R B' 
72. (9.64) F' B' L2 R U F' R' L' U' D B L' U' F' U2 B2 R2 D U2 R F2 R U2 L' F 
73. 14.35 F2 R2 F' U2 D R B D2 U2 F2 D R U2 R2 L2 F2 L' F' D L2 D2 R B2 L2 R2 
74. 13.43 U2 F R' L U R' F D' B' F' D' R' D B' F' R2 U' L' D' L F' U' D2 R2 F 
75. 12.34 U L2 D' F2 B2 L' D' U2 R U' L' U' L R2 B' D' U' R' F' U2 L' B' L2 B2 R2 
76. 12.43 D' U' B2 U' B F R2 F2 B2 L2 R2 D' L F U2 L F' R' F R F' L2 D' F2 B 
77. 16.05 L B2 U' R B2 L' B L2 U2 B' L2 D R D U' R B2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B2 F' D 
78. 12.81 F U' D2 F U' F2 L U B F' D U2 B2 U' D R U' D B' L2 B D B2 F U2 
79. 10.79 F' L2 R' D U2 F2 R L' F' U2 L' F2 D F L' B' L U' F R B D' F2 R' U 
80. 15.00 R' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U F' B2 R D' R' F R L2 B' L' B' R' U' R' U2 B R' 
81. 10.95 L' B' U2 B L' B2 R2 U' B' F D L D R F2 D2 B2 L' F2 L R2 F' U L2 B2 
82. 13.70 L2 B' U' R2 U' F2 R L2 F B2 L2 R U' L U R' B R F R2 L F' D' R' D 
83. 13.64 D' F L U D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L D' U R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B' F D R' F2 D' 
84. 10.79 B2 D2 U B2 L U' R' F2 B2 U R F2 D' B R F L' R U L' F2 R D F U2 
85. 15.19 U2 F U2 F U2 D' R B L2 R2 B F2 U B F L D2 B' F2 D R D' L B' L 
86. 12.29 U' F2 D2 B L2 R2 D B D' B F2 D' B2 U R L2 U2 B2 U D' R F2 L D2 L 
87. 11.30 B2 U' F2 L' D F2 R' B2 D' U2 R' D L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L' R2 D' F B' L2 R' 
88. 13.81 R2 B2 F D' B' F2 D' B' L' U' L R D U2 R D' B' U' B2 F' U2 F2 R' D F2 
89. 12.80 R2 D B' L2 F U' D B2 F U2 B D2 U2 R' U' F' B U D B L2 U' L D B2 
90. 10.81 B' F D' L2 B2 D' B' F D2 R U2 R' L D2 R F2 U B2 F L2 F' D U' R2 F 
91. 12.08 R U R B2 D' L2 B' R L2 B F' D2 L2 D' B2 U2 D2 B D2 F R F' U' D2 B 
92. 15.31 F D' L' U' R2 B D U2 R2 D R' F' B' D R' B U2 D B2 R' B U L2 F' U' 
93. 13.59 B2 R' U2 D2 B F R D' F2 R2 D' F U' B' F' U2 L2 R2 U D2 R L U2 L R' 
94. 14.35 F2 R B' D R2 L2 F' U L D2 B U' D' B' L' U R' F2 U' L D2 R' D' F2 U2 
95. 14.89 B' F U' F2 B D' F R2 F2 R' F' R2 D2 L D U' R' L U2 D R' F' B U2 L 
96. 13.72 L D B D F' R2 D R' D R B R2 D' R' D F' U2 L R' U2 L2 B D' U2 B' 
97. 10.45 R2 U2 D F L F L R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 R' D' U2 F' U' R2 U R' D2 R F 
98. 11.77 D L' R' B2 L2 D' L2 R B' L' B2 F2 D B L2 U2 R2 F D F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F 
99. 14.25 B2 L2 R2 B U F R U' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L' U2 D2 L2 F' B' R D2 U R' L' 
100. 10.72 R2 F2 D2 B' R' U2 R' B2 F' D' R L' B R' L2 D' B' D2 R2 D2 U' L' B U B


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 25, 2011)

not pb but still crazy 

0.82 2x2 single: F U' F' R' U' R' U' R' F' R' U'

I kept trying again but couldn't get anything lower o=


----------



## bwronski (Oct 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 17.87
1. 18.71 F' B2 D2 L' F B' D L2 F B2 U2 D' R F2 U2 B' R' L F B U L F U' D 
2. 16.71 R' U' R2 F2 R L' B' F U2 B R F' U R' D R2 U2 B' D' L R D B L U2 
3. (19.01) B2 D U' B2 F2 U' R2 L2 B' L2 F' B2 U2 D2 R2 L' F' B' R' B' F D2 F' B' D' 
4. 18.20 U2 D' B2 U R U L' F2 R U D' B' F U' B U' B L' D' F' U R' D F' B' 
5. (16.41) R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 D F' R B2 U2 F' U L R2 B' R' L D2 F B' R L' F D' L' 

Woo! first sub-18
Ive done over 400 solves over the last two days so practice might be helping


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 26, 2011)

U2 F L D2 U L B2 L2 F U L2 U B2 R2 B L2 F B U L2 B' L R2 D F2 

11.14 easy x-cross and then just a good solve after that. personal best by a couple hundreths of a second.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mid 18 AO5 on sim.

Also, I'm borderline sub20. The solves taht are sup20 are...

-Fail hitting keys (aka wrong moves)
-G perms or V/E. Something I have to two look
-Weird OLLs I have to think about with the keys, or I have to two look
-An occassional "normal solve" that I just was bad at lookahead.


----------



## timeless (Oct 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> yay pb
> Average of 5: 32.58
> 1. 29.56+ B L' U L D2 F R U R B' D' R2 F B D2 F' B R2 U L F U F' B R'
> 2. 34.90 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F B2 R F R2 F' R' D R' F2 B' R U L D' L' R' D' R' U
> ...


 
pb
Average of 5: 28.74
1. 28.38 R' B2 L D U2 L2 B L' U2 F2 D' U' R2 F' B' L2 B D' L B D' B D B L2 
2. (27.94) B R U2 B' L' F2 R' F B D L' F' R L2 U L' F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' B2 F U2 
3. (30.82) F2 U2 R U L' U' D F2 R' L' B2 U2 B R' L2 D' U2 L2 D2 F2 D L B' R' U' 
4. 29.14 L B' L F B2 L' U2 L2 U D' B2 R' D2 U' F2 U' R F' B D' B R2 U F U2 
5. 28.70 U' F B' D2 U' F2 B2 U' R' F' R' U2 R2 D' R' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 D' R' F' L2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 26, 2011)

15.92 sim. Pb by .01. This one was fullstep though, and I also stuffed up the last 3 move of Uperm, costing me probably .5seconds


----------



## aronpm (Oct 26, 2011)

300/300
b: 8.88
w: 18.63

c avg5: 13.99
b avg5: 11.75

c avg12: 13.89
b avg12: 12.65

c avg100: 13.76
b avg100: 13.62

avg: 13.77
mean: 13.79

lol 300 solves without taking a break


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 26, 2011)

20.30 single 3x3 solve the other day, I was so in the zone xD I also got a very good average wich I will find

*12: 00:20.30 *
11: 00:28.23 
*10: 00:22.54 * 
*9: 00:24.95 * 
8: 00:26.78 
7: 00:28.97 
*6: 00:24.49 *
*5: 00:24.57 *
4: 00:29.88 
3: 00:28.74 
2: 00:26.44 
1: 00:26.78 

All very good times for me, some are amazing and the consistency of the solves astounded me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 26, 2011)

*9.86 avg5*
(9.40), 9.47, (12.31), 9.51, 10.61 = 9.86

*10.31 avg12*
9.40, 9.47, 12.31, 9.51, 10.61, 10.05, 11.30, 9.53, 10.50, 10.37, (9.24), (12.82) = 10.31

*11.63 avg100*


Spoiler



11.06, 12.93, 11.55, 10.74, 13.14, 11.95, 11.81, 11.59, 12.38, 12.86, 12.34, 12.59, 12.43, 12.64, 10.29, 9.60, 9.43, 11.06, 11.14, 11.47, 11.17, 11.23, 12.15, 14.46, 10.39, 13.60, 9.75, 10.71, 11.18, 13.57, 10.57, 14.34, 10.21, 10.74, 14.26, 13.47, 12.51, 11.30, 12.63, 12.02, 9.63, 13.49, 11.49, 13.76, 9.08, 11.73, 11.77, 10.64, 9.33, 11.17, 9.66, 12.72, 12.78, 12.27, 10.67, 10.89, 11.70, 11.39, 11.78, 11.81, 12.88, 10.67, 12.47, 12.63, 11.83, 14.77, 13.50, 9.40, 9.47, 12.31, 9.51, 10.61, 10.05, 11.30, 9.53, 10.50, 10.37, 9.24, 12.82, 11.95, 11.38, 12.44, 12.39, 13.78, 10.89, 11.22, 13.98, 10.66, 12.09, 12.81, 11.48, 10.77, 11.11, 12.16, 11.93, 12.76, 10.31, 12.72, 11.69, 10.33



This whole entire thing had no skips. Old PBs were 10.22/10.70(which was also my only sub 11 avg12 before today)/11.73. Also had a total of 18 nl sub 10s today.
Currently in a state of shock.

edit: holy sht, if the last solve was my best solve, the average of 12 would have been 9.998. That blows my mind.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 15.92 sim. Pb by .01. This one was fullstep though, and I also *stuffed up* the last 3 move of Uperm, costing me probably .5seconds


I didn't know you were Australian


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 26, 2011)

18.50 OH single with Roux, non lucky. Yay.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 26, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> *9.86 avg5*
> (9.40), 9.47, (12.31), 9.51, 10.61 = 9.86
> 
> *10.31 avg12*
> ...


Wow, you're a full second faster than me now D: Everyone's so fast!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 27, 2011)

6.87, 4.96, 5.27, 6.65, 5.84, 6.53, 7.13, *5.37, 6.34, 6.17, 5.22, 6.12, 5.42, 6.56, 3.24, 4.97, 4.42, 5.44, 6.27, 7.63, 7.03, 4.80, 6.37, 4.67, 2.63, 5.21, 4.78, 4.81, 5.84, 7.19, 6.91, 7.57, 6.00, 5.51, 6.57, 7.04, 6.19, 6.80, 5.16, 6.22, 5.62, 6.54, 7.21, 7.61, 5.31, 4.76, 5.60, 6.65, 7.18, 6.95, 6.72, 5.72, 4.23, 5.84, 7.27, 4.58, 6.78, 5.90, 7.02, 4.05, 2.51, 2.67, 4.88, 3.30, 4.39, 7.71, 5.78, 6.98, 2.86, 5.82, 6.01, 6.02, 5.80, 7.16, 5.57, 7.31, 7.77, 7.70, 3.30, 7.03, 6.74, 5.90, 7.01, 5.90, 6.85, 6.14, 6.57, 6.14, 5.88, 5.01, 7.69, 0.70, 4.48, 6.78, 4.91, 4.44, 5.89, 7.92, 6.25, 6.55, 6.71, 4.93, 5.75, 3.69, 5.73, 4.16, 2.67,* 7.20, 8.00, 6.14, 2.98, 5.72, 6.43, 6.06, 6.04, 6.85, 8.37, 6.84, 5.98, 8.32, 5.07, 6.98, 7.44, 5.34, 7.61, 5.21, 8.70, 6.50, 6.26, 6.40, 6.39, 7.79, 8.71, 7.16, 6.85, 5.97, 7.60, 6.68, 6.08, 5.72, 7.08, 5.66, 6.67, 6.96, 3.69, 6.94, 6.67, 7.23, 4.35, 4.02 = 5.99 Average of 150!

For 2x2, if you couldn't figure that out. xD

Green is PB Average of 5, 3.34.

Red is PB Average of 12, 4.67. Include the green solves in it.

Purple is PB Single.

*Bold Black* is PB Average of 100, 5.77.

Yay improvement. 

~Jaycee


----------



## Hershey (Oct 27, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> PB Average of 5, 3.34.
> 
> Red is PB Average of 12, 4.67. Include the green solves in it.
> 
> ...


 
I am guessing you specialize on 2x2, interesting.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually, not really! I just got bored of 4x4 so I picked up my 2x2 and just kept solving 

I think the Ao5 and Ao 12 are misleading; I'm not really that good, there was just a lot of easy solves.

I am SO learning CLL very soon.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 27, 2011)

21.78, (15.28), 19.60, 22.35, 20.79, 20.67, 19.58, (24.33), 15.80, 23.13, 20.11, 23.51 = *20.73*
OH. So close yet so far...
First 15 was 37 moves HTM. The second one was 58 moves


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2011)

15.77 3x3x3 sim solve

Cross done at 3.5
F2L done at 11
OLL done at 13.5
PLL done at 15.77

All rough estimates of course, minus the PLL part...


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I didn't know you were Australian


 
I converted him (stuffed up = Australian? Since when...)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoa. 14.85 sim single

Cross done at 2.5
F2L done at 10
OLL done at 12
PLL done at 14.85

First sub 15   .

Edit-WTF IS GOING ON. 14.02 SIM SINGLE. I even stuffed up the last3 moves of the Uperm again, going too fast.

Grr.
Cross-1.5
F2L Done at-9
OLL done at-11
PLL done at-14.02
Should have been sub14.


----------



## nccube (Oct 27, 2011)

9.91 3x3 avg100


Spoiler



9.75, 8.84, 10.00, 9.71, 9.41, 10.22, 10.53, 8.40, 8.62, 10.99, 8.63, 9.17, 10.17, 11.54, 9.14, 9.69, 10.36, 9.72, 9.64, 10.03, 9.67, 9.13, 8.91, 9.96, 9.96, 10.53, 8.38, 10.05, 9.80, 11.11, 8.93, 9.17, 8.41, 9.43, 11.71, 11.53, 9.46, 9.42, 10.27, 8.79, 9.69, 10.01, 9.43, 11.74, 11.21, 10.84, 9.99, 8.59, 10.32, 12.11, 9.61, 9.10, 9.56, 8.69, 10.08, 9.09, 9.64, 9.81, 10.83, 9.53, 10.24, 11.98, 9.83, 9.22, 10.36, 9.84, 9.93, 9.33, 9.43, 10.08, 9.85, 10.06, 9.50, 10.48, 10.42, 9.63, 10.26, 9.69, 10.87, 10.16, 10.29, 11.36, 12.38, 9.68, 9.69, 8.93, 9.82, 10.89, 8.92, 11.50, 8.86, 9.56, 9.14, 10.71, 8.43, 10.14, 11.50, 11.76, 8.70, 9.68



Finally!!


----------



## r_517 (Oct 27, 2011)

Clock Avg o 150: 7.25 
Single: 4.69 
Avg of 5: 6.19 [5.92 (7.09) 6.66 (5.76) 5.98]
Avg of 12: 6.57 
Haven't done any solves since this week. having successfully got myself a job, now i finally have some free time to do some practices


----------



## timeless (Oct 28, 2011)

finally sub 2 4x4
1. 1:49.90 r F B R' D2 r' u r D2 R' D F2 B2 r' U' u D2 B' U' D2 f2 R' U2 f' R u2 R' L2 D r B D L' F' L2 D r' F' f2 r
1:15 redux


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Edit-WTF IS GOING ON. 14.02 SIM SINGLE. I even stuffed up the last3 moves of the Uperm again, going too fast.


 
It's called getting faster. It happens sometimes when you practice.


----------



## timeless (Oct 28, 2011)

Average of 5: 2:45.94
1. (1:49.90) r F B R' D2 r' u r D2 R' D F2 B2 r' U' u D2 B' U' D2 f2 R' U2 f' R u2 R' L2 D r B D L' F' L2 D r' F' f2 r 
2. 2:24.87 U2 F f B' r2 B' R' B' u R' U2 r2 D2 F L' R u' B' L r' u F R2 u' f2 F r' u2 L2 U2 u2 B' U' r2 f' r F' u' B F' 
3. 2:56.16 B' u' R' u' L' u r' B2 L2 F' R' f2 D' f' u U' r f' r' L2 R B2 R2 u2 f L' F' B2 R' F2 L2 R' u2 f' u L R' r B' D2 
4. (3:04.90) U B' F U B2 D2 r' L2 f2 L' D2 r2 f' F2 u r2 u' f R f' r2 R2 U2 r U' R' B f r2 F R B2 R' L' f2 U f2 D R2 f2 
5. 2:56.78 B' D U L2 B' F' r R2 L' U F2 D B2 u' F R' L B' F r F R2 B2 D2 R' u' U F D' u2 F2 U2 F' B' U2 u2 r u2 R' L'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

I learned all Sune CLLs for 2x2.  Started today, hope to know full CLL by next Friday (I'll be taking it slower from now on)

I need to improve my first layer and CLL recognition.


----------



## Kian (Oct 28, 2011)

I cubed more today than I have in several years. I'm calling that an accomplishment.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 28, 2011)

Kian said:


> I cubed more today than I have in several years. I'm calling that an accomplishment.


 
How many solves?


----------



## Kian (Oct 28, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> How many solves?


 
Uhh probably 50 3x3, 20 OH, 40 5x5, and 20 4x4. Got my new 5x5 and 4x4 today.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 28, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> It's called getting faster. It happens sometimes when you practice.


 You trying to troll me?


----------



## Weston (Oct 28, 2011)

8.98, 8.87, 10.41, 8.51, 9.05 = 8.96 
yaaaaaayyyyy

Forced OLL skip with CLS on the 4th solve


----------



## timeless (Oct 28, 2011)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 2:45.94
> 1. (1:49.90) r F B R' D2 r' u r D2 R' D F2 B2 r' U' u D2 B' U' D2 f2 R' U2 f' R u2 R' L2 D r B D L' F' L2 D r' F' f2 r
> 2. 2:24.87 U2 F f B' r2 B' R' B' u R' U2 r2 D2 F L' R u' B' L r' u F R2 u' f2 F r' u2 L2 U2 u2 B' U' r2 f' r F' u' B F'
> 3. 2:56.16 B' u' R' u' L' u r' B2 L2 F' R' f2 D' f' u U' r f' r' L2 R B2 R2 u2 f L' F' B2 R' F2 L2 R' u2 f' u L R' r B' D2
> ...


 
Average of 5: 2:30.59
1. 2:34.39 F' r U2 F' R2 f2 F2 R B D' L' u' R F' L2 R2 B L' R2 D2 B u2 B2 U2 u' D r B u2 B r B' r' u2 f U R2 r D2 r 
2. (1:59.28) L U' B D U2 L2 D u' F' U u2 B2 L' f' F' R2 f L2 u U2 f2 L2 r B f2 U2 R' U2 B f u' r' B r2 L' F' r2 L2 f u 
3. (DNF(2:27.58)) R' B' D r U' R' L2 U u R2 f F R f' B u B2 r2 B' U r2 R' B' R2 B D L2 F2 L U2 f' U D' L u' L2 F2 r2 L' R2 
4. 2:40.02 f2 L2 r f2 F' U f U' B2 U' F2 f2 r2 f2 u D U' F2 u2 B' D2 f2 L U2 F2 f D' r B r' u L' F2 D f' r2 u' F' R r 
5. 2:17.38 f2 R2 F U L F' B' f D' u2 r F r' F2 u L U2 F D' L2 F2 R f u2 L2 F' L U L' R U' u2 R L' f2 u' R2 L2 D' B 

and another fail bld, off by 2 twisted corners, parity


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2011)

6.50, 3.67, (3.24), 5.33, 4.62, 5.32, 5.74, (9.06), 5.69, 5.17, 4.57, 4.57 = *5.12 avg12* Maybe next time I'll get there
Pyra


Spoiler



1. 6.50 U L U' R' L B' U L U' R' U l r' u 
2. 3.67 U L U R B' L R' B U' B L r 
3. (3.24) U L U L U' B U L U' B' U' l' r b u' 
4. 5.33 U L U' R U' B L R' B' L B' r b' 
5. 4.62 U L U R L B L' B L B R' l b' 
6. 5.32 U L U' L' B' U L R' B L' U' l b u' 
7. 5.74 U L U R B L' B' R' U' R' B' r' u 
8. (9.06) U L U' L U B' L' R' U' L U r b' u 
9. 5.69 U L U' B' U' L U R' L B U' l r u 
10. 5.17 U L U L' U L' B' U' B' R' L l' r b u 
11. 4.57 U L U B' L U' L B' R' L B' l r' u' 
12. 4.57 U L U R' L' B R U' L B R' l' u'


----------



## CRO (Oct 28, 2011)

9.66 LL skip


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm gonna go and cry now
21.85, 20.34, 19.37, 18.32, (24.93), 19.07, 20.06, 19.50, 20.96, 20.45, 20.70, (18.00) = *20.06*
Actually this average had like 9 EPLLs (a few forced though) so it was pretty lucky.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wat. 13.98 Sim solve.

Cross done at 2
F2L done at 10
OLL done at 11 (antisune)
PLL done at 13.98 (yperm)

Wtf.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2011)

Got a new skewb.  My old one was overturning too much.

Average of 5: 5.56
1. 5.82 R' B L U L' R' B R' L' U' L B' R L U' 
2. (7.64) B' U' L R B R' L' B R' L R L B L' R 
3. (3.74) B U' B' L R' U' L U B' U R U B' L U 
4. 5.90 R L' R B' U' L R B' L' B R' U' R U R 
5. 4.97 U' R' L U' R U B' U' B L U B R L R' 

I don't know if it's a PB avg5 or not, but it's fast.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 28, 2011)

1:34.71 4x4 sim OP. 0_o

Old PB was like 1:55ish


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yesyesyesyesyesyesyes

13.78 sim solve  .

Cross-1.8
F2L done at 9.7
OLL done at 10.5
PLL done at 13.78

Rough estimates.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 28, 2011)

2x2 4.03, 4.38, 4.42, 6.23, 4.55 = 4.45

almost pb D:


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 29, 2011)

10.23 PLL skip PB single on vid 

Will upload once it's up


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 29, 2011)

4x4 ao5: 56.39 pb

(1:07.49), (51.47), 58.43, 52.16, 58.57


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 29, 2011)

WOOO
13.42 sim solve

Would have been faster, but I slightly screwed up last few moves of the ZBLL so I had to fix that.

Accidental Xcross-2
F2L-10
ZBLL-13.42

Solve didn't even feel fast. Quite lucky but still PB. I'll take it.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2011)

So what drove you to get into sim solving?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay, learned all Anti-Sune CLLs. Now to practice recognition for those and the Sunes.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.89


Spoiler



1. (15.95) U' L' R F' L R' B2 U D R L U' B2 U2 B' R2 D F2 D' B2 R' B2 D2 L' B2
2. (11.50) U D F' L' B R2 B R2 B2 U' R2 D B' U2 F2 L2 R' U R' B F U2 D2 L2 U'
3. 12.72 L2 F B U' B' R B U' B2 R' F R' L2 B F R2 F2 B' L' D U' B' U' R L2
4. 12.55 F2 D2 R' D B2 U L2 U D R2 B' D B' F2 R L B' F2 L2 F' U2 L2 B U F
5. 13.41 F' L' B' R2 D2 F' U L' D R' L2 D2 U' F2 U B U' D B2 D2 R2 D' L R' B


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 29, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> So what drove you to get into sim solving?


 
Nothing really.


----------



## Riley (Oct 29, 2011)

New non lucky single, 12.64.

R B2 F L' R' B' L D2 B2 R' F' D' U2 B R' B2 U2 D' R' B' U' F2 R' B U2

Edit: Just got a 12.71 NL.

(My normal average is 17-18)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2011)

Gigaminx sim 10:20.195

Beats previous PB by 30 seconds. Hopefully my next solve will be sub 10.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

I just did an average of 50 w/ 3x3. Avg50 = 23.80 which is decent. Yay for my first Avg50. Sub 20 here I come!


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 29, 2011)

2x2 PBs

Average of 5: 5.01



Spoiler



1. (3.81) F' U2 R' F U' R2 U2 F
2. 5.78 U R2 U F' R' F R F2 R'
3. (5.90) U2 F2 U F' R2 F U2 F'
4. 4.00 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F'
5. 5.24 R' F' R U2 R' U R2



Average of 12: 5.20



Spoiler



1. (3.81) F' U2 R' F U' R2 U2 F
2. 5.78 U R2 U F' R' F R F2 R'
3. 5.90 R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R' F2
4. 4.00 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F'
5. 5.24 R' F' R U2 R' U R2
6. 5.47 F U2 F2 U R U' F U2 F'
7. 4.58 U2 F U' F R' F R' F2 R U'
8. 5.85 U' R2 F2 U R' F R2 F' R2
9. 5.13 U R F U' F R' U R' U2 R'
10. (10.23) U' R2 F2 U R' F R2 F' R2
11. 5.24 F U R2 F' U R' U2 R'
12. 4.78 U' F2 R2 F' U R2 F' R' F'



Average of 100: 6.21



Spoiler



1. 6.93 U R' U F U F2 R' U2 R U'
2. (3.81) U R' U F U F2 R' U2 R U'
3. 5.78 U R2 U F' R' F R F2 R'
4. 5.90 R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R' F2
5. 4.00 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F'
6. 5.24 R' F' R U2 R' U R2
7. 5.47 F U2 F2 U R U' F U2 F'
8. 4.58 U2 F U' F R' F R' F2 R U'
9. 5.85 U' R2 F2 U R' F R2 F' R2
10. 5.13 U R F U' F R' U R' U2 R'
11. (10.23) U R F U' F R' U R' U2 R'
12. 5.24 F U R2 F' U R' U2 R'
13. 4.78 U' F2 R2 F' U R2 F' R' F'
14. 6.40 R2 F R2 F R2 F U F' U2
15. 6.13 U2 R2 F' U' F2 R F' R'
16. 5.28 R U' R2 F2 R U' R F U' R'
17. 5.55 U F2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 R F'
18. 8.26 U R' U R F' U2 R F R F
19. 4.97 R F2 R U' F U2 R2 F U
20. 6.64 U' R' F U' F2 R2 U' F R2
21. 6.87 U2 R2 U R' U2 F R' F' U2
22. 6.84 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R F'
23. 6.06 U2 F2 U F' U R' F2 U2
24. 7.22 U' F U2 R2 F2 U' F U
25. 7.23 U2 R' F2 R' U F2 R
26. 5.18 R2 F2 R F' U2 R2 U F R2
27. 5.09 R U2 R F U' R' F R2 F R'
28. 7.72 F' U R' U F' R' F' R
29. 6.06 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 U' F' U2
30. 4.86 R2 U R U F2 U2 F U2 R'
31. 8.50 R U F R2 U' F R2 F R2
32. 5.67 R U' R F2 U' F' U2 F' R'
33. 4.70 F' U' R F2 U2 R F R2 F2
34. 7.53 R U2 R' F' U R' F U2 R2
35. 6.41 U F2 U2 F' R F' R U R'
36. 5.65 U R U2 F' R2 U' F
37. 7.42 U' R U2 F' U' R' U F'
38. 5.20 R U' F U' R F R' U
39. 7.36 F R' F R2 U' F U' R2 F
40. 5.35 U R2 U2 R' F2 R U F2 U R'
41. 4.51 U F2 R' F2 U R F' R F'
42. 4.85 U R2 F2 U' R2 U F R' U2
43. 5.63 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' F R' U
44. 6.98 R F U2 R' F2 R F'
45. 6.02 R U2 F' R' F' U2 R F R2 F2
46. 4.08 U F U2 F' R2 F U' R'
47. 8.14 U F2 U F' U F' R' U' F
48. 7.25 F R2 F R' F R2 F2 U' F
49. 5.55 U R F2 R2 F R U F U
50. 6.16 R2 U R2 U2 R F R2
51. 8.57 U' F R F2 U' R' F' U F2
52. 5.97 U' F' R U' R F U' R' F
53. 6.59 F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F' U R'
54. 6.79 U F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
55. 6.05 R F' R F' R U2 F' U
56. 3.92 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R'
57. 5.93 R U' R2 U' R2 F' R F' U
58. 5.58 R2 F R' F2 U F U2 R2 U'
59. 6.33 U F2 U' R2 U' F' R' U2 R2
60. 4.23 U F2 U F' U' F U2 F
61. 8.83 F2 R' U' R U2 F' U2 R
62. 5.85 R2 U R' U' R U' F2 U'
63. 8.83 U R2 F' R2 U R2 U' R2
64. 9.41 R F2 U2 R' U R' F2 R'
65. 4.74 R' U2 F' R' U2 R F' U R'
66. 6.17 F' R F R U' F' R F2 U'
67. 5.96 F U2 R' F U2 R' F' U' F'
68. 6.28 F' U2 R' U' R' F2 U' F
69. 3.89 R' F' U2 F' R F2 U R' F
70. 5.27 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U F'
71. 8.10 U R2 F2 R' U2 F' U' R2 U2
72. 5.53 U' R2 U' F' U R2 F' R F2
73. 7.91 U' F2 U R' U R2 F U' F
74. 5.28 R F2 R U2 R2 U' F U'
75. 5.02 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' U2 R
76. 6.05 F U R F2 U' F2 U' F U'
77. 6.36 U2 R U' F R' F R F' R2 U
78. 7.36 U' F2 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2
79. 6.13 U2 R2 U F2 U R' F U' R' U
80. 7.25 U' R U2 F' R U' R F U2
81. 6.80 U R' U R' F' R F' R2 F'
82. 8.46 R2 F U' R2 F R F U2 F2
83. 6.71 R F U2 F' U F2 R' U' R
84. 6.60 R' U F2 U R2 F' U R'
85. 5.82 U' F U R U2 F2 R2 F R U
86. 7.18 U' R2 F2 U R' F' R' F2 R
87. 6.64 F R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R2
88. 4.97 R2 U R2 F' U F R2 U2 R
89. 6.71 U' R U' R F U2 R F U2
90. 7.30 U2 F' R' U2 R F2 U' F' U F'
91. 5.90 F' R' U2 F U F2 U2 R
92. 6.79 F2 U' F U F' U' R U2 R
93. 5.98 U' F U2 R' F2 R U' R F
94. 5.69 R' F2 U R2 U F R2 U' R'
95. 8.07 R U2 F' U' F' R' F' R2 F2
96. 4.47 R' F R' F U2 R' F' R U'
97. 8.30 R2 F U' F R U2 F' U2 R'
98. 8.19 U' R' F2 R F2 R F U2 F
99. 5.43 U F2 U F' U2 F' U F R U2
100. 4.72 U R2 U R U2 F2 R' U' F'



Meh, lots of fails in there but whatever


----------



## Hays (Oct 29, 2011)

6x6 session:

1:57.38, 2:00.27, 1:48.47, 1:43.40, 2:05.56, 2:20.50, 2:06.46, 1:52.88, 2:02.69, 1:57.09, 1:56.69, 2:08.75, 2:01.55, 2:19.66
stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 1:43.40
worst time: 2:20.50

current mean of 3: 2:09.99 (σ = 7.44)
best mean of 3: 1:50.71 (σ = 7.07)

current avg5: 2:02.46 (σ = 4.80)
best avg5: 1:55.37 (σ = 5.02)

current avg12: 2:01.98 (σ = 8.42)
best avg12: 1:59.62 (σ = 6.04)

session avg: 2:01.45 (σ = 7.80)
session mean: 2:01.53


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2011)

me and henrys second longest skype call:







Edit:






Edit: ended.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Hays said:


> 6x6
> best avg12: 1:59.62 (σ = 6.04)


 
What the hell


----------



## Julian (Oct 29, 2011)

cuboy63 and I: 17.55 Skype TeamBLD Ao5


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 29, 2011)

i ate half a salad without vomiting...

on the cubing note:
i beat my 2x2/ 3x3/ OH and 4x4 records.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 29, 2011)

8.65, 8.10, (7.00), 8.84, 7.62, 8.40, 8.17, (10.18), 7.62, 8.77, 9.51, 8.02 = 8.37
Best in a while.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

4x4: 1:02.51

god dammit, why cant I get sub 1


----------



## CRO (Oct 29, 2011)

Average of 100: 17.75, and 12.78 full step.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 29, 2011)

48.15 B f' D r' D f2 D u' r2 L' B2 u R u' L' D2 B2 R F2 U' r' B2 F' u R' F2 B f' u' B L2 D2 u2 B' F' u U2 L D U2 

4x4. 
Very easy solve, no parity and lots of free F2L pairs.
Locked up on a R perm though
Pretty lucky

Edit:

Average of 5: 57.07
1. (48.15) B f' D r' D f2 D u' r2 L' B2 u R u' L' D2 B2 R F2 U' r' B2 F' u R' F2 B f' u' B L2 D2 u2 B' F' u U2 L D U2 
2. 57.42 D r' D' L f r' f2 B D' u f2 B2 L r R2 D' u2 B' u2 f' U' L F' u2 L U R U' B L D L u R B R' D F2 u D' 
3. (1:06.70) L2 F' D' U' u' F r U' r' f u2 D2 F2 L2 U u2 f' F2 u' f' u2 U2 L2 r' D2 r R' u D' U' r' u R' D2 B2 D' f2 u' r2 f2 
4. 1:02.79 U2 r' u r2 B' r2 R2 F' u2 R2 U2 L' B f r2 B' f U2 L r' u2 D' F' R' r' L2 U2 f2 r' F u2 L2 f2 U r' u' R D' r L' 
5. 51.01 u' B' r f2 R2 L2 U2 D' L2 f' B r L2 R F f' R' r' f2 u2 f2 R2 u2 D2 U F R2 U' R2 f2 u2 L U2 F' r' D' f r' f' B2 

51 was NP and 57 was OP iirc

Edit2:
Average of 12: 1:01.86


Spoiler



1. 59.12 U u2 R u B D2 B2 L2 B D' F2 U r' L U2 r2 R' B D' r2 F' D' R' B' f L U' f' u2 R2 B D2 r' D L D F' D2 u' U2 
2. (1:24.23) r' D U r' R2 f B r' D2 r2 L U2 B2 D2 f D2 u F' U B u2 U' f' D' R f' R2 U B2 F' r2 B2 D2 L f D F' f B' L' 
3. 1:07.23 U2 u' R2 F f2 r2 R' u r' U2 r2 R B U2 f2 D' u B' L f2 U f' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D u2 L2 f' R2 u2 f2 U B r2 F 
4. 1:00.96 r2 u R2 L' r B' R' L2 F' D2 F2 B2 L2 D' U u' B' u D' U B F' f L r2 R' B U' F' r F' B2 L2 B' R B' R2 u' f' r 
5. 1:09.87 f' R' u' R F f R2 U2 L' B D F' u' r R2 L D' U f2 R2 F' B L f2 R2 r f2 U2 F D' R' u L2 U B f2 U u2 F r' 
6. (48.15) B f' D r' D f2 D u' r2 L' B2 u R u' L' D2 B2 R F2 U' r' B2 F' u R' F2 B f' u' B L2 D2 u2 B' F' u U2 L D U2 
7. 57.42 D r' D' L f r' f2 B D' u f2 B2 L r R2 D' u2 B' u2 f' U' L F' u2 L U R U' B L D L u R B R' D F2 u D' 
8. 1:06.70 L2 F' D' U' u' F r U' r' f u2 D2 F2 L2 U u2 f' F2 u' f' u2 U2 L2 r' D2 r R' u D' U' r' u R' D2 B2 D' f2 u' r2 f2 
9. 1:02.79 U2 r' u r2 B' r2 R2 F' u2 R2 U2 L' B f r2 B' f U2 L r' u2 D' F' R' r' L2 U2 f2 r' F u2 L2 f2 U r' u' R D' r L' 
10. 51.01 u' B' r f2 R2 L2 U2 D' L2 f' B r L2 R F f' R' r' f2 u2 f2 R2 u2 D2 U F R2 U' R2 f2 u2 L U2 F' r' D' f r' f' B2 
11. 1:04.80 D2 L r2 U' L2 U B' f' L2 r2 F U' D r2 B' U' R' U u2 r' u2 D F' r R' f2 F' B2 R F u U R' f2 U2 B L2 f B' u2 
12. 58.67 r' B2 r2 L u R' F2 u' R r' f2 D2 R u' r' F2 u2 r2 R' B2 f' R2 f R' D' u2 r2 B R' B2 F U2 f' F2 D F f' U R F


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 29, 2011)

10.98 avg12!! (almost on video)
All I had to do was increase my turn speed and there it was... After doing the 48 point edge mod to my zhanchi.
I forgot to disable autolock on my iPhone. It locked halfway through the average and stopped recording and didn't even save the first few solves. Urgh.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 29, 2011)

Got a good 5 in the weekly comp so decided to roll out the 5 to a 12 and a new pb:-

Ignore first 5 scrambles as I used the scrambles from the weekly which were:-



> 3x3x3
> 1. U L B L' R' B L2 U2 B2 R2 U R F' D' L B' U2 F2
> 2. U L2 B L U2 R2 F2 U' F' L D' F R2 U' F' D' U' B
> 3. F2 U2 B' R F2 L F' D2 B R U' F' D2 U' R' D' F' L
> ...



Average of 12: 19.22
1. (17.26) B2 F U D L U' L' D2 L2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F B L' U' F2 D' U L R2 
2. 17.94 B D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 L B2 R L F D B R' D2 L2 B R' F2 B' R2 
3. 21.00 B' L' F' U D L2 R D U' R F U' L U2 L' D2 U F2 R2 U' B2 R' L F' U' 
4. 17.53 B R' L F' B R B2 D' B L' F' B' L U2 L2 R' F R B2 D' F' D' U' F D2 
5. (21.22) U' D2 R' D2 R2 U' B' F' U2 F' R D' R L' B' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U 
6. 19.28 B D U2 F R2 D' R' U D' R' D L D2 L2 F B' L' R' B R D R L2 D F' 
7. 17.64 L R' D2 U2 F2 U' R' L D' U R' F2 B2 R B' L' R' F U B' R' U F2 L' B2 
8. 18.87 D L' F' D' U B2 R2 L D U B2 L' U' R2 U' B' R' B' L2 U B R2 L D' R2 
9. 20.41 U2 F' B L2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 B' U L2 D F2 U B D2 F2 B' U F2 R U2 
10. 21.02 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R F' U D2 F D B' D R2 U D' L2 U D2 R F U 
11. 18.55 D2 R2 L' U F' U B D2 L2 R B R U R2 F U B2 L2 B L' B2 L' U R D' 
12. 20.02 B D U' R F2 B2 D2 F2 U B' F D' B R' L2 F2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 D B L' R'


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 29, 2011)

Triplex
(35.287) 27.68 25.636 30.718 (20.675) = 28.011
Edit: (21.245) 21.822 27.076 (31.151) 23.688 = 24.195


----------



## aaronb (Oct 29, 2011)

Hays said:


> 6x6 session:
> 
> 1:57.38, 2:00.27, 1:48.47, 1:43.40, 2:05.56, 2:20.50, 2:06.46, 1:52.88, 2:02.69, 1:57.09, 1:56.69, 2:08.75, 2:01.55, 2:19.66
> stats: (hide)
> ...


 
Only 5 out of the first 12 solves are sub-WR? meh.
And you only beat the mo3 WR by 14 seconds. And your ao12 only beats the mo3 WR by 10 seconds? This is not really that impressive.

My actual reaction:
Wat.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Only 5 out of the first 12 solves are sub-WR? meh.
> And you only beat the ao5 WR by 14 seconds. And your ao12 only beats the ao5 WR by 10 seconds? This is not really that impressive.
> 
> My actual reaction:
> Wat.


 
The world record average is Mean of 3, not Average of 5


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 29, 2011)

Woot...PB avg100 by breaking my PB avg12 towards the end  Pretty consistent session too.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.83
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 10.33 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 9.13 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 9.79 (σ = 0.83)
*best avg12: 9.52 (σ = 0.61)*

*current avg100: 10.62 (σ = 1.13)*
best avg100: 10.62 (σ = 1.13)

The 7.83 was lol intentional x-cross became unintentional double x-cross..then OLL skip. Not a super fast time because I was shocked twice during the solve =P

Reconstruction for 7.83
F' B D2 F2 L2 R D2 R2 U' F' D R' B' D' L R' D2 R2 B2 R' B D' U F L 

z2 y D F2 R' R' U R L' U L D (wanted to solve FL pair but solved FR pair too)
y U' R' U R
U R U R' U' R U R'

x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2

30 HTM (by cancelling the R' R' at cross and F2L into PLL) lololol I don't even wanna count the tps >.<


----------



## JyH (Oct 29, 2011)

Skype team solving with cuboy63:

34.10 single
48.04 average of 5
55.20 average of 12


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sim solving helped my real cube solving
Ao100-13.93
Ao12-13.24
Ao5-11.85
Single:*7.00*

Reconstruction of 7.00. Scramble-D2 R2 L' F' L' B F D' U L' F2 L R2 D U' R L' D' F U2 B F' L D2 F2
Inspection-x2
Intentional Xcross-R U F' R' F' (5/5)
2nd Pair-D L' U L D' (5/10)
3rd Pair-y U' R U2 R' U y R U' R' (8/18)
4th Pair-y' U' R U R' (4/22)
(C)OLL-U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 (16/38)

Beats FMC PB. I was in shock after the solve. I thought it might skip.

38 HTM = 5.42 TPS
41 ETM = 5.85 TPS.

Woo. 1/12/100 all broken.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 29, 2011)

Avg of 764: 7.35

Avg of 12: 6.26


Spoiler



1.	5.95	u=6,d=1 / u=2,d=-2 / u=5,d=2 / u=4,d=-3 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=0 / d=0 / dddU
2.	6.58	u=-3,d=5 / u=-5,d=2 / u=2,d=-1 / u=1,d=0 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-1 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=0 / UUdU
3.	(5.16)	u=3,d=4 / u=-5,d=5 / u=0,d=0 / u=0,d=3 / u=-3 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=6 / u=-4 / d=2 / UUdU
4.	7.68	u=2,d=-2 / u=-5,d=0 / u=4,d=6 / u=3,d=2 / u=-2 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-4 / d=4 / dUdd
5.	(8.41)	u=5,d=6 / u=3,d=3 / u=6,d=-2 / u=3,d=-5 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=0 / u=6 / u=-2 / d=3 / UdUU
6.	5.80	u=0,d=-3 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=6 / u=2,d=-3 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=1 / dUUU
7.	6.17	u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=6 / u=5,d=1 / u=2,d=0 / u=3 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=3 / u=3 / d=-4 / dUUU
8.	5.53	u=-4,d=6 / u=0,d=4 / u=0,d=6 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-4 / u=-5 / d=-5 / UUdU
9.	6.84	u=6,d=3 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=-5,d=1 / u=5,d=5 / u=-1 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=5 / d=3 / UdUU
10.	6.03	u=-5,d=-3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=6,d=0 / u=0,d=6 / u=1 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-3 / d=2 / dUdU
11.	6.30	u=1,d=2 / u=4,d=5 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=1 / u=5 / u=-5 / d=4 / dddd
12.	5.71	u=5,d=5 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4,d=-1 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / d=-4 / UUdd



Avg of 5: 5.86


Spoiler



1.	6.28	u=0,d=5 / u=0,d=6 / u=0,d=-4 / u=-4,d=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=6 / d=1 / UddU
2.	5.74	u=1,d=-4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=5,d=0 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=2 / dddU
3.	5.56	u=-5,d=2 / u=-5,d=-4 / u=-3,d=3 / u=-4,d=1 / u=-5 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=-1 / dddd
4.	(5.55)	u=-4,d=-4 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=-2,d=5 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=6 / d=5 / UddU
5.	(6.47)	u=4,d=0 / u=-1,d=6 / u=6,d=-1 / u=0,d=3 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=6 / u=-5 / u=-2 / d=3 / UdUd



Single: 4.43	u=2,d=4 / u=-5,d=0 / u=0,d=-2 / u=3,d=2 / u=-4 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / d=-3 / UddU

Sub-6: 73 times; Percentage: 9.55%
Sub-7: 313 times; Percentage: 40.97%


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Avg of 764


 
Holy wow.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 29, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> The world record average is Mean of 3, not Average of 5


 
Yeah, I guess I wasn't thinking.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2011)

*WOOOO!!!!* FINALLY NEW 3x3x3 PB Single: 6.83 Seconds

Scramble (Cross on top [Official Scramble for White]):
L' D U2 L F R2 F' D2 L2 R D2 F' U R2 L2 D2 B L2 F2 B2 D U2 R F R2

Solution:


Spoiler



z2
D' R' L U' L' U L D
U y' R U' R'
U' y R U' R2' U R
U' R U' R' d' R' U' R
U' y' R U' l U' R' U l'
U
*Stunned*

39/6.83 = 5.71 TPS

Not even really warmed up :S



I finally beat 7.08!  _Unofficially..._


----------



## JyH (Oct 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Woo. 1/*12*/100 all broken.


 
Your signature says your PB is 12.96?

Nice solve, I really liked the solution.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry, meant 5


----------



## Deluchie (Oct 29, 2011)

*Holy crap!!*

New average of 5 PB of 17.10 with 12.63 single, 2nd best ever!



Spoiler



Average of 5: 17.10 
1. (12.63) L2 U' D' F D2 L2 R' U2 R L' U B' L F' U' L' R B F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 D 
2. (23.21) U' L U D B U' F' U L R' F' L2 F' D2 F' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' L D R B2 
3. 19.35 L R' D' L' U2 F D L2 B' D' L' R' U2 B L' R U L U' D2 R' F' B' D B 
4. 15.60 F' L R B F R D' B2 R' D U' R2 L D2 U F2 L R2 U L2 U R B D B 
5. 16.34 R F2 B D R2 D R2 D R2 B' L' D2 L U L' U R2 U2 B U' F2 D' L' F2 R'



Average of 12 PB which is 18.00



Spoiler



Average of 12: 18.00
1. (12.63) L2 U' D' F D2 L2 R' U2 R L' U B' L F' U' L' R B F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 D 
2. (23.21) U' L U D B U' F' U L R' F' L2 F' D2 F' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' L D R B2 
3. 19.35 L R' D' L' U2 F D L2 B' D' L' R' U2 B L' R U L U' D2 R' F' B' D B 
4. 15.60 F' L R B F R D' B2 R' D U' R2 L D2 U F2 L R2 U L2 U R B D B 
5. 16.34 R F2 B D R2 D R2 D R2 B' L' D2 L U L' U R2 U2 B U' F2 D' L' F2 R' 
6. 16.92 L2 U F U2 L' R B F' U2 F' L' U' R D B L2 B' U F2 D' L R' U L2 D' 
7. 19.35 L' U L' B F' L' D2 U2 L2 U' L' R' D2 R2 U' D2 B' R2 F2 L' U D2 L2 F2 B' 
8. 21.11 U R L D2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B L D F' R' L F2 R2 F' L' R 
9. 16.43 R' D F2 B U' D2 B2 L' B F2 U' B2 F R2 L2 D U2 L2 B D R' U' F U' L' 
10. 18.90 B' L2 F2 R' B2 R' D' F2 U2 D2 R L U' R2 F' B R2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 L' R' D 
11. 18.20 F B2 U2 R D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 U' L R B' L' F R F2 U L2 F 
12. 17.75 U' L2 F' R L U' B2 D' R' F' D' U' R' F' L' D2 B' U2 L2 B R F2 B L F'



Finally, avg of 100 PB (20.17) i'm going to roll though and hopefully get sub-20 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 20.17
1. 20.35 R2 L D' R2 B' L2 B2 D2 U R2 D' B L R' B F' D2 B2 F2 D F2 L' R2 F' R 
2. 21.50 R2 F B' R U D L U R D2 B2 R2 D L' R2 U B2 F2 D B D2 U2 L2 U' L 
3. 16.96 D' R' B D F' U2 F' B' R' L B' D L' D R2 L' F2 L' F R2 B' L U2 R2 F2 
4. 22.86 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' R2 B L2 D F' U' D2 B' F D' F' B R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U F U 
5. (25.49) F' D' R L2 B D F' U2 L U F' L B2 F2 R' L2 F B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L B' D2 
6. 19.93 U L2 R U2 D F R F2 D R' D2 R' F2 B' R' B' R L' U2 B' L R' F2 U' B' 
7. 20.77 D2 F R2 F' L' D2 L U' D' B D F' B L' R' B' F2 D2 B' L U2 B2 F' U' D 
8. 20.09 U R D' R L F' L U2 F U D B' F L D' U2 B2 L B' R D' L' F2 D R' 
9. 18.26 L2 R' B U2 R L2 D' B L' F2 L2 B L U D B2 L' R2 F U2 D R' L2 U2 D' 
10. 20.39 U2 D B F' R' U L2 B2 F' U2 F R' L F2 B R' B2 L F2 B2 D F U' F' B2 
11. 18.27 L D U' B L' U' R' D2 U2 R2 D2 B R' F D' B2 L' D B' U' D B' R' L' U' 
12. 20.88 D R2 F R' F' L D2 B' L D2 L R' U2 F B2 L' R2 D' B2 F2 D B D U' B2 
13. 23.20 R2 U D F B U2 B U' D2 B L' R' D' R2 F' D2 U' F U2 D' L2 F' L' F2 B' 
14. 21.97 L D L F2 B2 D2 U' F' U' L' R2 U2 R L2 F2 U' L2 R' U2 D F2 U2 D' F L2 
15. 21.53 L U' F' R2 D F L2 F2 L U' F R2 L' F D' U L' U' R2 F2 U' L D R' U' 
16. 22.00 D U2 F2 R D2 L R' B' L2 U L U B2 R' U B2 D2 R D2 R U F2 R2 U R2 
17. 16.98 D2 R' B' D2 B2 L2 R' F L D U L' R' D' L D U2 L' R' D' L' B2 D2 F2 R 
18. 21.89 F2 U2 L F' R2 L2 D R2 D B' L U2 R2 U2 L B' L2 B' D' U' R D U' F L2 
19. 18.33 B L U' F R' F' B R D' L2 B' R2 B L' D2 L' R U2 R L U D2 R2 F D' 
20. 23.02 U2 D' L R F' R2 B' U F' B' L' D2 B R B R2 L2 U' B' R B2 D' F U' B 
21. 18.71 D' L2 F B' U' R2 F2 L R U D L' D' F R F L2 B' U2 F2 L' B U' B U' 
22. 17.71 U' B2 L2 U L2 F D' L' U F R L2 D' B' D' U2 F2 R L' D F2 B2 U' D' F2 
23. (15.66) B R2 B' F2 U2 L' U' L2 D' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B2 F D' R L' B F2 R F 
24. 19.36 F' R F2 L2 B F2 R2 L U2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 F R2 L2 F' U2 F B L 
25. 21.89 U L' U2 B' U' D' L2 D2 F2 B' L' D2 U2 R' D B2 F R' U2 D R U2 B' U2 L2 
26. (26.83) R' B U2 D2 L' R' F2 R' L D' F' U2 B2 R U' R U2 F2 L' U2 L2 U' R' F U2 
27. 19.94 B U L B R L' U' F L' D F L U R2 L' B' U R B' R L2 B2 U' B' R 
28. 21.75 F L2 F2 B' L R2 U' R L' D R2 F2 R D2 F' B' U2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' R' 
29. 20.45 F' D2 U B' F2 D L2 D' L F2 L U L2 F' R' B' L2 R2 U2 R F L' D2 R U2 
30. 19.34 F2 B2 D' B F L' B2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 L U' D' R D U' L2 F' L' F2 R' F2 L' 
31. 22.57 D2 U L B' L' B U R2 B' D' F2 B U' D B2 F R' F D2 B F' U L' F' U 
32. 20.92 L2 B L' F' U' D2 R L B D' F D2 F2 U2 L2 U L' R2 U B U D' B2 D2 L 
33. 22.90 D' F2 D' B2 L D2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 D B L' B' U' L D' R U' F L B' R' 
34. 19.86 B R2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 R' D U R2 F2 D R' F' R D' L2 F U D2 R2 U' B' F 
35. 18.15 L R' B' L2 U D2 R L' D2 B R2 B D B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U F' R2 U' D R2 U2 
36. 20.75 R B' L' R' F R' U B2 L F' R' U2 L' B2 L' R' D U B' F2 U F U D' R2 
37. 19.32 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L U B2 D B2 L' D L2 U F D' U' R2 D' L2 D F2 U2 
38. 22.83 R F' U B' U' D2 B R U R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D L' R' U2 F' L F2 
39. (12.63) L2 U' D' F D2 L2 R' U2 R L' U B' L F' U' L' R B F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 D 
40. 23.21 U' L U D B U' F' U L R' F' L2 F' D2 F' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' L D R B2 
41. 19.35 L R' D' L' U2 F D L2 B' D' L' R' U2 B L' R U L U' D2 R' F' B' D B 
42. (15.60) F' L R B F R D' B2 R' D U' R2 L D2 U F2 L R2 U L2 U R B D B 
43. (16.34) R F2 B D R2 D R2 D R2 B' L' D2 L U L' U R2 U2 B U' F2 D' L' F2 R' 
44. 16.92 L2 U F U2 L' R B F' U2 F' L' U' R D B L2 B' U F2 D' L R' U L2 D' 
45. 19.35 L' U L' B F' L' D2 U2 L2 U' L' R' D2 R2 U' D2 B' R2 F2 L' U D2 L2 F2 B' 
46. 21.11 U R L D2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B L D F' R' L F2 R2 F' L' R 
47. (16.43) R' D F2 B U' D2 B2 L' B F2 U' B2 F R2 L2 D U2 L2 B D R' U' F U' L' 
48. 18.90 B' L2 F2 R' B2 R' D' F2 U2 D2 R L U' R2 F' B R2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 L' R' D 
49. 18.20 F B2 U2 R D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 U' L R B' L' F R F2 U L2 F 
50. 17.75 U' L2 F' R L U' B2 D' R' F' D' U' R' F' L' D2 B' U2 L2 B R F2 B L F' 
51. 21.58 U B2 R D2 B2 F' D2 F2 D F U' L' F' D' B2 U2 F' R' U' D L2 F2 D L2 F2 
52. 23.30 U D2 R' U B' R2 D' B R2 U' L F L' F R' F' D2 F' U2 D' L' B2 F R B 
53. 21.88 U2 L' R' U' F2 R' U D2 B2 D' B' R' U2 D2 R D' L' B' F R' D2 B' U2 R L 
54. 18.73 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' L B2 L2 D' U' L' R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' R' U F D2 R D' 
55. 20.75 D L B R F L B' R L' U' D R F2 R2 F2 B U R2 D' L' D' R' F2 U2 R' 
56. 19.08 D' F' D U2 R' D' F R D2 F' D U2 B2 U2 D B' D' L2 U2 R2 F U' L' F' U' 
57. 16.96 B' R B2 U2 R L' D2 U2 F' L2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' U B2 D2 L2 F' B D2 U2 
58. 23.51 B U L B2 D' B R2 U2 L F2 D' F' R L' D B' D B U2 B' U L' D F R 
59. 16.77 L2 B2 U L2 U' B L' U2 B2 F' L2 U' D2 F2 B' D' L2 B' U' L2 U B R' U D' 
60. 21.41 L U2 L' U L' R U' R' B2 D2 B2 D' R' B' R' L2 F' D2 L2 U' D2 F2 R2 F2 B' 
61. 21.12 F' L' R D' B R L2 D L' R2 B2 L2 B2 L' F L D2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 
62. 19.65 B2 F2 U' F2 B D' U2 B F L U B' L' D' L2 D2 U R F L D R2 L' U F2 
63. 19.22 U D2 F2 B2 R' F R F' D2 F D' U B2 U2 L B2 D2 U' R' F2 D2 R F' R' L2 
64. 22.10 L' F2 U R B2 R' F' L' F U2 L2 R' U B2 U R2 F R B F' R2 U R2 L2 B 
65. 17.16 B' F R2 D' R2 U' R F2 R' U B L2 R2 F2 U R L' U' L' F U R' U2 L B' 
66. 22.93 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L' F2 D' B U' F L2 D2 B U2 B D' F' R2 F2 R' L' D2 R U' 
67. 20.88 F' U2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 R B2 F L' R' U' D2 B U R U2 L' D L D2 B2 L' D' 
68. 18.69 L' U2 F2 U' D2 F2 B R' U2 R2 B R U2 D B' D' U2 L' U B R' D2 R' U R 
69. 21.25 L B2 F2 L2 F' U' L2 B' L2 D' R D2 B2 F R2 F' U' B2 L2 B R' D2 B L' F 
70. 18.13 B' R' D2 L B U2 D2 B D' B' L' U D2 F2 U2 L R F' R2 B U D' F2 B D 
71. 20.34 R2 F' D2 F B2 R U F' R B2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 L' U F U' D2 F2 D2 L D2 R' 
72. (24.58) L2 R B L2 D L F2 B' U2 L U F2 B2 L D2 L F B' D2 B2 R F' D2 B L' 
73. 22.02 F2 D B' D' B' U F2 U2 B2 L2 B' R' L U2 F R2 D F' R2 U2 B D2 F2 B D' 
74. 22.05 L B' U F R2 D2 B L2 B2 L' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 D L' R U' L' D2 F2 L2 
75. 19.55 L R F D' F' D' R L' D' B D2 L2 R F2 R U' L' D U' B R' U2 F L2 B' 
76. 21.63 F L D2 R F' B L2 D' L B2 D' R2 F D F' U2 B D2 B L B2 F2 L2 R2 F 
77. 19.17 L' D2 B' U L' B2 L U2 R D' L' D2 L' U' D' L U2 B D2 L2 B2 L D L2 R 
78. 20.35 L' F D2 L2 D R F L' U F' L D B F' R2 F' R2 L U R' B R L2 F' U 
79. 20.40 B' L2 U D' R L' F' L U2 F B R2 D B2 D' U' B' U' R2 D B2 U' F U2 F2 
80. 18.38 F R' B R2 L2 D U2 B2 R F D' U L' R2 U R U' D2 B2 L2 R B' L R D2 
81. 18.11 R D2 L F R2 U2 R' U' R' D2 F D' B2 D R' F2 B L' D' U' R' L' D' F' B2 
82. 21.00 F U2 B L2 F2 R U2 F D2 U L' D2 R2 B D R2 D2 B F' D2 L U L F2 D' 
83. 20.34 U' R2 L' D' F2 D L2 R U' L2 R F B2 L B2 D F' U2 B' D2 L D' F' B' L' 
84. 19.11 F2 L' B' R2 D2 B' L' B U R' L D' F D' R2 U' D' B R2 B2 R D2 B U B' 
85. 20.93 U' L' F' U D2 F2 L U2 B U2 D' L' B D U' B' U' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' 
86. 21.47 D' U' L U L' D' R' U R2 D' L' U2 B U' R D' R D2 B' L2 U' D R2 U B 
87. 18.72 D U B D R D U' F2 D2 U' L R F' D2 U' F' D2 B2 F' D' F B D L2 B2 
88. (24.90) L' B2 F' D L B' D' B2 R B R' F' L' B2 R2 D R' F D' R' U L2 D2 F' U' 
89. 19.65 R' D F' U' D2 B' F L' R U' B U2 F2 U2 R' L' F' U' R L2 B2 R' D2 F U2 
90. 21.40 U F2 R D B R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 R B F' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U B D2 U' L 
91. 21.13 U R U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F D R' L2 F L2 U D R2 L U2 B F U D2 R2 L2 U2 
92. 17.37 F' L2 R2 B R2 F L' B F R' B R' U2 L2 B F2 R' U D' L' R' U2 L U D' 
93. 18.84 U' L' B' D B' D' L' B' R2 D2 R2 B' U' R2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 D2 B R U2 R U 
94. 19.47 F U2 F' B U B2 U' F' L D U2 L R2 F' R D R B D R' D' B' U R' F2 
95. (23.65) B2 L D2 L U' D L' F2 B2 U B D2 B U' D R2 F2 D' B2 L' F2 L' R U' D' 
96. 16.54 B' L F R2 D' F2 U B F' U D2 R' U2 B U2 R' U2 D2 B' F' L2 R' F2 L U' 
97. 18.77 F' D R2 U D' F' U2 F B2 R' U' L F2 D2 U' L' D' R D' L2 D' L' F2 R2 L2 
98. 22.77 U2 D' F2 B D2 R F2 U' L U2 R' D' B' D2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R D2 U2 
99. 19.65 U L2 B2 R2 U' D L' B2 U D' R' L B2 D' B2 L' D R' B D L D' B' U D 
100. 20.90 R2 U2 D' F R2 F2 R' D U R' L U' R2 U' L D2 F U2 D2 L2 U F R U R2



Just crazy, my look-ahead mid average just shot through the roof for a short time and lead me to those crazy averages of 5 and 12!


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 29, 2011)

Finally got my first sub 10 on 3x3
9.75
Scramble: U2 B F2 R2 F' L' R2 U2 B D L D' B F U L D2 B' D2 B2 R2 D' L B' F'
Reconstruction: 
X' Y2 R' F u R' L2 u2
U L' U L2 U' L'
U' L' U L
U R U R'
U' R' U' R U2' Y R U' R' U R U' R'
Y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2= 44 move solution


----------



## JyH (Oct 29, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.48



Spoiler



1. 11.70 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' R F' L B L' B' L2 U' B' R2 F' U' D2 F2 D2
2. (13.44) U2 F' R' L' D R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 B U' R2 L2 U F' R2 F' R2 L B D2 F
3. (11.45) B' U D2 F' B' R2 D' R B2 U' D2 F2 R B' F R B L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F D R2
4. 12.57 U2 R' U' L' D F' R2 F L2 F' D2 F' L2 R' F' B' L' B2 R L B' L' B2 L' B'
5. 13.16 F' D R' D U' R2 D' L' B2 F' L' D F B R' D2 L R' D' F2 U' B' F' D U2



PB.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 29, 2011)

times (reset):
10.28, 11.13, 9.76, 9.75, 8.89, 8.66, 10.25, 9.28, 10.97, 10.28, 10.39, 11.37, 12.02, 9.36, 11.55, 14.24, 17.08, 9.60, 8.21, 10.15, 9.89, 11.12, 9.99, 11.49, 10.48, DNF(1.24), 13.52, 9.65, 10.21, 10.70, 11.28, 12.29, 10.48, 10.70, 7.48, 11.02, 10.48, 11.21, 13.72, 11.45, 9.56, 12.50, 12.86, 10.00, 11.15, 11.45, 13.21, 15.00+, 11.79, 9.51, 12.21, 10.68, 11.07, 9.59, 9.23, 9.84, 9.87, 9.16, 11.68, 11.30, 9.03, 9.21, 9.64, 10.27, 9.04, 11.55, 10.07, 11.60, 13.46, 9.68, 12.65, 11.22, 9.51, 10.55, 28.80, 10.51, 11.74, 9.08, 9.82, 10.97, 11.08, 8.61, 10.83, 13.15, 10.58, 10.98, 11.74, 10.11, 10.66, 11.04, 11.27, 11.71, 10.15, 10.82, 11.55, 10.06, 9.99, 8.36, 10.13, 12.22, 9.80, 12.05, 11.07, 11.39, 9.67, 10.61, 12.75, 13.80, 12.13, 9.44, 13.34, 10.55, 11.24, 12.41, 11.42, 13.06, 11.11, 10.41, 11.38, 10.53, 13.80, 10.58, 16.93, 11.55, 11.74, 11.06

stats: (hide)
number of times: 125/126
best time: 7.48
worst time: 28.80

current avg5: 11.45 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 9.30 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 11.62 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 9.71 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 11.09 (σ = 1.42)
best avg100: 10.99 (σ = 2.31)

session avg: 11.14 (σ = 2.19)
session mean: 11.11


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 29, 2011)

PB Ao5: 17.31 and PB Ao12: 18.99! Awesome


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 29, 2011)

3x3:

8.90, 7.96, (7.30), (9.62), 7.89, 8.61, 9.12, 9.15, 8.79, 8.72, 9.34, 9.30= *8.78 Ao12*


Underlined is an *8.15 Ao5*. Should have been sub 8, but I accidentally missed the timer on the 8.61. This was part of a *9.48 Ao100*.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 29, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 3x3:
> 
> 8.90, _7.96, (7.30), (9.62), 7.89, 8.61_, 9.12, 9.15, 8.79, 8.72, 9.34, 9.30= *8.78 Ao12*
> 
> ...


 
... I, I don't understand ...


----------



## xabu1 (Oct 30, 2011)

PB Ao50: 19.37
*PB Ao12: 18.70*
PB Ao5: 17.70




Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.37
Standard Deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 14.56
Worst Time: 24.28
Individual Times:
1.	19.11	B' U' L2 R2 F R B' L' U L' R2 D' L2 R D2 L' D U2 B U2 L' R' B' D' L
2.	19.33	B2 F' L2 D' U2 L2 B' D2 U' B' D' U2 B' R2 D U2 B2 F R2 D' U2 F' L R2 D2
3.	19.53	L B' F L' R U2 F R2 B2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' U L' U F U2 F L' F' L' U F'
4.	18.50	B' D' L2 R' B F U B F' R2 F2 U' B' D' L R2 D' F' R U' L2 U L2 R' U2
5.	20.40	F D' U R' D' U R D' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 F L' R2 D U2 B F'
*6.	15.50	B' U2 F' D' U2 L2 U' L D U2 R2 F D U' L2 U L' U' B D2 U2 F L2 U B
7.	21.55	R' B2 F2 U B2 R B F D2 R' U R2 D2 U' L' R' B' L2 U2 B2 F U2 B2 L' U
8.	17.53	B U B' D B2 D2 U B R' D' B2 F U2 L' R' F' R' F' L2 F2 L' R U' R' F'
9.	19.08	U2 B F L' B' L2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 L R2 D' U' L' B2 D' U' L R' U L2
10.	20.88	D L2 R' D2 U' B2 D2 U' B' D2 U' L' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 F' R U R' D2 U'
11.	17.16	D U' L D2 B R2 B F' R U' L' B L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' F2 L' B R2 D' U2 B
12.	17.16	U' B2 F D' U2 L F L2 R D U2 B D' R2 B L R D2 U F2 U2 B' L2 R U2
13.	17.61	B F D L2 F2 L' R2 B' U2 B F2 L R2 D2 U B R2 B F2 D U2 L2 D U F
14.	20.52	F2 L2 R B2 L2 R' B' F' R' F' R D' F U2 L R' B U' F2 L F U B' L2 F2
15.	19.43	L R' B F2 L2 B2 F D U2 F' D2 F D2 U' F' U' L2 B2 D2 U R' F2 D' L R2
16.	21.83	L R U2 L' R' B F D2 L R D' R D2 B' R' U' B F2 L U2 B L B2 F' R'
17.	16.05	F L R2 B2 F' U L' R2 B2 F D' U' L' D U2 L' R2 U L' R D U L' R D'*
18.	19.13	B D L2 R D' R2 B2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 L' B2 F' D U F2 L U' F' U2 R2 U' R'
19.	19.28	D2 U2 B' D2 U B2 F D' L' F R' F' L2 R' U' F R B2 F D R' D2 U' F' D
20.	18.31	B' R' U L' D U' R D' U B F2 D2 U2 B F D U2 B R U2 L' D2 U' B' F2
21.	20.65	D B' D2 U2 B2 F L B2 U2 F L' R F2 D2 U2 F2 U B2 F D2 U' L' R U' R2
22.	21.13	L' R2 F' L' F2 L' R' B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F' D' U B' F R B2 L R2 B2 L F
23.	23.31	R F D' F2 R2 B F' D' U B' L R' B' L2 R2 D2 B F2 D L F' D' U F U'
24.	18.93	B D' U' F2 L B' U2 F2 L' U' L R U B' U L2 U B2 D L R' D2 B2 F2 U2
25.	18.93	L R U2 R B2 D' F2 L' R' D B2 U2 B' F U2 F' D' U' R B L B F D' U
26.	19.09	D2 R' B F2 D' B2 F2 L R D2 U' L2 D2 U2 B F U2 B2 D' U F L' D2 L B'
27.	19.68	D' U2 R2 D' L2 R' B2 F' L U L U' L2 D2 U2 L2 R F' L' D B2 D' U2 B F2
28.	19.75+	D' U2 B' L' D2 B2 F2 R' D U L2 B2 F' R B' U' B' F D' U' B2 D L' F2 R'
29.	18.52	B' R U B L D U2 B U' L2 R' B' D' U2 B' F' R' D2 L R2 F L2 B' F' U'
30.	24.09	B2 F' D2 B' D2 U L2 R U2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 U' B' L2 R2 B' U' L' R2 B2 R2 F2
31.	20.58	U L D' U L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 R' D U F U' R' U R' D' U' F D2 L' R D2
32.	19.34	B' F L' R' B2 F' L R' B' F' L R2 D' B' R B2 D U' L2 R' B F R' D' U
33.	20.88	L R' B L2 D U B2 L2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 B2 L2 U L' R2 D' U2 F' L2 R B L2
34.	19.08	R B' U R B2 F2 D F' D B D2 U' B2 L R B2 F' L R2 U' L F U2 F L2
35.	18.63	U F U B' F R' B2 F2 D L' D U2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 U L D' B' D2 B L2 R
36.	21.15	D F2 D U' R2 D2 B' R' B2 D' R2 F' D2 U R B2 F L2 R' U B' D R' B L'
37.	16.84	B' U' L2 R' D' U' B2 F' U2 R U F R D2 U2 R2 F' D2 U' B' D2 F L2 R' F'
38.	18.11	D' U' R2 B' F2 L D2 B' L' F R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 D' L' R2 B L' B' F'
39.	14.56	B2 L2 F R U' L R2 D' L R2 F' D' U2 L R U2 R' B F U2 B F' L2 R B2
40.	18.16+	R2 B D' U2 L2 D' U' L D2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 L' R2 B F L R' F' D2
41.	19.81	D' U' L R2 U' B R2 D B' F' R2 D2 L R2 B F D2 B2 D U2 L' R2 D2 U' L'
42.	19.40	F' R D2 U' R D L' F2 D2 F' R U L' F' L2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2
43.	22.13	D2 U2 F' L R2 D2 U' B2 F' U2 B' L' F2 U' L B2 D L R2 D' U L' B L2 R'
44.	24.08	L2 B' L2 R D2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R F' R' F2 U2 B U B2 F' R' F D U' B D
45.	17.44	D U B L' R' D U F' L U2 R2 D U L2 R' B2 D2 L2 R2 B' D' U L2 D' U'
46.	18.44	D' B L2 B2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B L2 B' F2 L2 D2 U' R B D' U2 F2 U' L' R
47.	18.55	L R2 B2 R U2 F2 L' R2 D U2 R D2 U' L2 R F2 R' U2 L2 D U' F' D R' B
48.	24.28	L' U' L' B F U2 L R2 D L U' L2 D U' L R' D F' U' R U' F' L R' U
49.	16.25	F L2 R2 B' F R B' L' B2 L2 B F' D L' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 R D U2 L2 R2 D'
50.	18.61	B F' L' B' D' U L' R2 F' U' B' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L R D2 U2 B' F2 U2


----------



## xabu1 (Oct 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> Spoiler...


 
oh sorry, forgot about those, fixed now!


----------



## Julian (Oct 30, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> best avg12: 9.71 (σ = 0.64)


Finally


----------



## Selkie (Oct 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Woo. 1/12/100 all broken.



Very nice Ryan, nice solve on the single too :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Very nice Ryan, nice solve on the single too :tu


 
Thanks


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 30, 2011)

38.90 4x4 avg12


----------



## Julian (Oct 30, 2011)

17.12 Skype TeamBLD Ao5 w/ Bill Wang


----------



## timeless (Oct 30, 2011)

Average of 12: 31.96
1. 26.28 U L D U2 R' D2 L' R' B2 F2 L' F R2 B2 L F B' L B' D2 B R' D U' R' 
2. 36.36 F2 R2 D' F2 R' F L2 U2 D L U' B D F' U B' L2 B2 U2 L B2 F' R' B L2 
3. (25.45) L' F' U' L2 R2 F' D2 L' U2 R' U2 B' U L' U L2 R D L B2 D' U' F2 R' B 
4. 31.44 R2 D' F D' U B R' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 D' L2 D L' F' R' D B' U R' U2 B2 
5. 31.41 R2 B' L2 U L2 D2 B D F U2 R' F U2 D' R F' U2 L2 U2 F' L' F2 U B2 F2 
6. 26.58 B2 D' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R F2 B U2 B' L U2 B R' D' R F' U D F2 U' F 
7. 34.47 F' D B2 L2 B' R' B' L' F R2 F D' L2 U R B' L R2 U' R B F2 D2 F' B 
8. 28.31 L2 D F U F' R2 L B' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B' L2 F2 B2 D L' R' U B2 R2 D 
9. (44.93) B' L U2 F' U D R2 L D2 B' L' D U R' F2 D F2 R' D2 R' D2 L' B' D' R 
10. 30.92 B2 D2 R2 D R F U R D F2 R B R' D L R U' B L B2 L' B' F2 L2 B' 
11. 39.30 D2 U2 L2 B D' L' B D' B' R F' D L D L B2 D2 B' L' U2 B U2 D2 L R' 
12. 34.49 F L' D' U2 F B' D' B2 F2 R' U2 R U D B' R D2 U' R' B F U2 L' U F'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2011)

I just realized. In my ETM reconstruction, I forgot to count U2s as U'U' because I don't double flick. So that makes it 43 ETM. That raises it to over 6 TPS.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 30, 2011)

13.59avg5 with lbl


----------



## Faz (Oct 30, 2011)

Ya umm. Did an average of 100 for the first time in ages. The current avg 12 was basically sub 8 the whole time until the end, when I got tired. 1 PLL skip on a 6, and the 5.01 was an OLL skip. Sub 7!!!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.01
worst time: 11.83

current avg5: 7.69 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 6.74 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 8.51 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 6.94 (σ = 0.88)     

current avg100: 7.78 (σ = 1.17)
best avg100: 7.78 (σ = 1.17)


6.68, 5.87, 6.55, 7.10, 7.19, 7.39, 8.14, 6.79, 7.37, 7.62, 7.57, 8.11, 9.19, 8.60, 7.72, 10.84, 7.11, 7.27, 8.46, 7.89, 7.45, 8.09, 7.06, 8.45, 7.64, 8.11, 7.66, 8.18, 7.60, 7.61, 7.69, 7.14, 8.90, 8.02, 6.60, 6.11, 7.90, 7.60, 6.01, 9.63, 7.77, 7.12, 7.20, 8.30, 6.24, 6.22, 7.22, 7.45, 7.62, 8.93, 7.19, 6.77, 9.14, 7.15, 8.41, 8.79, 7.84, 10.56, 6.73, 8.30, 8.90, 9.35, 5.01, 5.76, 8.52, 7.61, 7.44, 7.49, 9.30, *5.93, 5.75, 7.95, 6.97, 8.29, 6.25, 7.63, 5.55, 6.33, 7.89, 8.95, 6.40*, 6.55, 8.41, 11.25, 9.21, 6.84, 8.70, 9.12, 8.66, 6.72, 8.90, 11.41, 9.76, 11.83, 7.54, 8.39, 7.83, 9.04, 6.85, 6.75


----------



## irontwig (Oct 30, 2011)

areyou****ingkiddingme?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 30, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 30, 2011)

What does that take you? Like half an hour to do an average of 100?



irontwig said:


> areyou****ingkiddingme?


 
This.


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 30, 2011)

7.78 avg.100 conunting two 11.xx


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 30, 2011)

6.94avg 12 wtf！？0.0


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> best avg12: 6.94 (σ = 0.88)


 
Lolz I knew that you would do at least a little bit of practising after Worlds


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 30, 2011)

I see WR potential in that kid.
Speed is so ridiculous.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 30, 2011)

4x4 1:02.28 FUUUUUUUU

1:17.66, 1:09.08, 1:24.07, 1:13.72, 1:02.28 = 1:13.49


----------



## JasonK (Oct 30, 2011)

3x3 PB single 

L2 R U L2 U D L F2 R' L2 B' F' U2 R' D' L U2 D R2 D2 R' L' F' R2 D2 *10.55*

x2 U R' F U' R2 D2
R U' R2 U R
U L U' L'
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y' U R U' R' y' U R' U' R
R U B' U' R' U R B R' (locked up here - should've been sub-10 )
U

41 moves / 10.55 = 3.89 tps


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

9.08, 14.50, 11.11, 10.27, 12.47 = 11.28 avg5 
Hm. I think I finally realised why I am terrible at solving anywhere but where my computer is. It's because my table is really low! So to fix that all I had to do was stand up.
I did this average with a stackmat but standing up and I solve surprisingly better.


----------



## APdRF (Oct 30, 2011)

Rubik's cube
30-oct-2011 11:40:37 - 13:13:54

Mean: 15.06
Average: 15.04
Best Time: 12.13
Median: 14.99
Worst Time: 19.76
Standard deviation: 1.48

Best average of 5: 13.76
5-9 - 14.30 13.26 13.71 (14.31) (12.92)

Best average of 12: 14.07
1-12 - 13.05 15.43 14.78 13.44 14.30 13.26 13.71 14.31 (12.92) (16.20) 13.50 14.95



Spoiler



1. 13.05 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D L' D' F2 R2 D B' D' L U2 F U
2. 15.43 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F R2 U2 B L2 F2 R U' L2 D'
3. 14.78 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 L' U' B' D B2 U' R U' B2 F' U2
4. 13.44 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 D' B' L' U' B L2 D2
5. 14.30 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 B' R' D' F R B2 R L' F2 D' U
6. 13.26 U B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 D R U' B' R L2 U' B' R F D2 U2
7. 13.71 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D U' R' F2 R' B' D2 F U F' L B' U'
8. 14.31 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 L D' F' U' R2 L' D2 B2 F' L
9. 12.92 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' L' D' L2 F2 D F' R D2 U2 R2
10. 16.20 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 L' B' R2 D' L F L2 D F2 D
11. 13.50 R2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 U' R F' L D2 L' D2
12. 14.95 D' R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U B2 D L' D L' F2 D2 L' D L2 B L2 U'
13. 16.05 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 B L' D2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2
14. 14.04 D2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B' R' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B' D
15. 14.81 U B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' F' L B U F L' F' L F R U'
16. 16.71 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B L' F U F' L' U F2 D F'
17. 12.35 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B U' L U B2 R2 U2 L F2 L2 U'
18. 13.67 D L2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L B2 F2 R' D' B R' D B R2 U2
19. 16.82 B2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U B2 D L2 D B L2 B' D2 U2 R' U2 L D'
20. 13.76 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 R B2 R B' R L2 B U2
21. 14.66 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B' U2 R2 L' B2 R' B2 U B' D2
22. 17.18 U' B2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' R2 F D' R' F U' F D2 B'
23. 13.72 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U B' L' F' R' L' U2 B' U R2 U
24. 13.68 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B U R2 L' D2 F' U' B' L' U'
25. 16.81 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B D' F R2 D B' U' B' L' F2 D
26. 15.85 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B R2 L D2 B2 R F L B U
27. 17.70 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 F' L D' R F' R' B2 R' F D2 U
28. 13.91 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 U2 F' L U' F' R' D2 R2 D L' F
29. 16.79 D2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 U B' R B2 L' D' R B U2 B' R' U'
30. 15.10 R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U L' B2 L2 F D B L' F2 L2 B
31. 17.13 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B' D B2 U F R F' U' F' L2 U'
32. 14.03 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' F2 R F L2 F U' F' D' U'
33. 16.11 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D R2 F2 D B' D2 R' B' R2 B D F R' F2
34. 15.07 D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 U' R D2 F' L' D F U
35. 16.09 R2 D' B2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L' U2 B R2 F U L' B D' F U'
36. 16.35 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 B U' F L2 B' L' B2 D' B2
37. 13.65 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U R B U' L2 B2 F U' L B' R D'
38. 14.83 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R U L2 D F' D' B R' D2 F D
39. 15.75 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L' U L2 U' R B L D' L F' D
40. 13.93 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U B2 L' B R D' R' D2 R' D2 F D' U'
41. 16.75 B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 U R2 B' U L' D' L D2 F R L' D' U'
42. 14.88 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R D' L' D R D L'
43. 14.52 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B R' U B' R F' R L2 U R'
44. 16.80 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L D L2 F2 R' F L' U B' U2 L'
45. 15.16 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' L' F' D' B2 L' U F2 L U F'
46. 15.14 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' R D' U' B' D' B F' L2 D B2 U
47. 16.25 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F L D' B' F2 U2 F' U' B' L
48. 14.47 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L U2 F' L' U B2 U2 R' L' B D2
49. 13.05 D' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D U' L' F' L2 F2 D U' F L' U L'
50. 13.15 L2 B2 D L2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B R U2 F' D' L2 F2 D2 L B
51. 15.13 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R D B U F' R F L' U'
52. 16.78 R2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 D' F2 R B2 D2 R' D U' L
53. 16.02 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 U B F2 L' U2 B F L2 B D U2
54. 16.28 D2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 L U R2 D2 U2
55. 15.00 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 D' R' D L2 F' D2 R2 L B2 L F D
56. 14.71 R2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U F2 R B2 F D' L D R' D2 B' U2
57. 14.60 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B L' U R B' F D F' U F'
58. 13.68 U L2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U L2 F' B2 R2 L' F2 U2 F D' F2 D2 U
59. 12.13 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L' U' B2 U2 R' L2 F' R2 U L'
60. 14.78 D U R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B L' B' D R' B L' F' U2 F2 D2
61. 14.41 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D' F' D R F R2 B' L' D2 U2
62. 14.71 D B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L' F2 D L2 D' R' F2 L B F D'
63. 16.01 D' U' F2 U R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' R D2 R2 F2 D' R B L' B' U'
64. 14.97 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B U L' F U2 B R D B2 F D
65. 16.75 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' F' U R2 B U2 L' D' B' R' F' D'
66. 16.25 D' U' B2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U F L2 B2 R F D' U R F U'
67. 16.44 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U' R' D R' B' R2 D' U' F' R2 D
68. 12.24 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L' D B2 L' F R' D F' D
69. 14.63 R2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 F D U' R2 D L2 B' L D B2 U
70. 19.76 B2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B' L D' L' B R B' L U2 F2
71. 16.39 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' B R F2 D' U' L D B2 R2 B'
72. 12.88 R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 D' L B' F D R2 L F' R' D F2 U'
73. 16.17 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L' U F' R' D F' R B' D F L'
74. 13.54 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U R L' D' R' B' F R D2 L2 F2 L'
75. 12.49 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B L' B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U B' R2
76. 16.64 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U' L' U' F' U2 F' D R' B2 U L2 U2
77. 13.97 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F D R B' U B' D R' D2 F' L2
78. 17.49 B2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U L F2 U' B R' D' L2 U' L' B' D2
79. 15.06 D R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 B' U F U' F2 L D2 F2 U R2 U'
80. 15.89 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D U2 R2 U F' R F2 U B' F' R L' D' U' R2
81. 15.28 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F L D2 R' F R' L2 U' L2 D
82. 12.23 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U L B' D F' R F L2 F2 D' R U'
83. 16.97 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' U R D' U' R' L U' F2 R F'
84. 13.72 U' F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U' B' D' B U' F D' B2 R' F' L U
85. 13.19 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L D' B D' F R2 B' D' U L2
86. 15.30 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 R F' D B' D B2 L2 D' L U
87. 16.59 D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 U L' D' L2 D2 U L2 F' U2 B' F2
88. 15.21 D' B2 D F2 L2 D U B2 U F2 U' L F2 R2 D2 B' U F2 L2 D' R2
89. 16.17 U2 L2 B2 D U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L U R F' D2 U2 R D2 R'
90. 13.58 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 R B D F L2 F2 R2 L' D2 R U
91. 14.58 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D2 U2 R2 U L B R L2 U' L D L2 D' L2 U2
92. 14.47 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' R D R L U' R U' B'
93. 15.94 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 L' D B' L2 F2 R D L2
94. 13.93 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U' L2 D' R2 B2 R' B' U' B2 R2 L D2 R2 D2 B'
95. 13.38 R2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B' F' L2 D B R' U2 R2 D' R' U'
96. 16.03 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 U2 B R2 F2 D' R' B' U R' F L D2
97. 15.97 D2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D R D F L' U2 B' L' D F' R' U'
98. 15.60 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L B' R' D B2 F D B R'
99. 16.81 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 L' F' U' B' D' F2 R D' B U2
100. 18.62 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F' B2 R' D' L' B' U R2 D2 L' U2



Arghh!! So close...


----------



## jorgeskm (Oct 30, 2011)

WOOW Alberto! Awesome .


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 30, 2011)

First fairly good 2x2 averages since worlds.
2.16, 1.68, (1.43), 1.77, 2.66, 1.93, 2.41, 2.16, 2.77, 1.96, (5.50), 1.81 = 2.13
1.68, (1.43), 1.77, (2.66), 1.93 = 1.79


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 30, 2011)

New 3x3 single NL record for me. 18.19


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> best avg12: 6.94 (σ = 0.88)


wat


----------



## Hershey (Oct 30, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> best avg12: 6.94 (σ = 0.88)


 
And just when Breandan gets a sub 8 average of 12... 
You are always one step ahead of everyone Feliks.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 30, 2011)

you have 10 15 puzzles?!


----------



## Carrot (Oct 30, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you have 10 15 puzzles?!


 
No, I have more ^.^


btw:
best avg5: 9.32 (σ = 0.88) (6.30), 9.74, (11.02), 8.31, 9.92
best avg12: 9.85 (σ = 1.51) 9.00, 9.11, 8.80, 11.91, (12.98), 12.56, (6.30), 9.74, 11.02, 8.31, 9.92, 8.16


----------



## timeless (Oct 30, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/GxIBgTOJH1E[/video]


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 30, 2011)

Just got my first sub 15 3x3 single: 14.57! It was still full step, but the f2l was really easy, and I had a great look ahead for once. Scramble was: U R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B U' R2 L' F D2 R' D' F R2 U'. Now I still have to consistently become sub 20...


----------



## JyH (Oct 30, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.31



Spoiler



1. 13.39 L2 R2 U D L U2 D2 L R' U2 B' L' U2 F2 D L F D2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B' L
2. 11.50 U2 D' B F L' F' B2 R' F2 D R2 L D F' B U2 F D2 F2 B' R' B' F2 D' B'
3. 12.04 L R' D' B' U F2 R' U L F' D B2 F' L B' L2 U' B F L2 D L' F' B2 U2
4. (14.93) D' U2 F2 R U F' L' B2 L2 R2 U' D2 B2 F L F' U D' F U2 F' L2 U B' R'
5. (11.21) B F' D2 U2 B' D F' D2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' B2 L2 F R D2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U R B2


----------



## Deluchie (Oct 30, 2011)

Average of 5 PB of 16.08



Spoiler



Average: 16.08
1. 16.73 D2 R2 F L F2 D2 B L' F D B R U' L2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 F L' R' F 
2. (21.44) D R' D B' R2 U L' F' U' D R L' D' F2 U2 B R' L2 U2 B2 R2 L D' R L' 
3. 16.11 F2 U D F' R2 F L' F R2 F' L B L U' B' L' F2 L2 B2 U2 D R' L' F' U 
4. 15.39 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 R B L2 D' L2 U' B R U2 L2 B' U2 D' L2 B2 F' 
5. (15.30) D2 F2 D U L' U2 F U D F2 B2 U' F' D2 B R' L2 D2 F2 B2 D' B' L2 D2 L



Just crazy.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 30, 2011)

pb ao5 and 12. ao5: 53.60 (4-8)

Average: 56.10
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 49.70
Worst Time: 1:09.19
Individual Times:
1.	53.57	Uw2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 Fw U2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 F' L2 Fw D Uw2 U' B Fw F D Rw' R2 B D' Uw2 U B' Uw2 F Uw B D2 Uw F2 D2 L U R' F2
2.	54.74	Uw' R' Fw2 L U Rw' U Fw' U B' F D F Uw Fw' F Rw' B R' B Fw L D Uw' U' Rw D Uw' U' Fw' U2 L Uw B F R D Fw2 R' D2
3.	1:08.79	Rw2 U Fw' U' B' Uw' L Rw2 Uw B' F2 U2 F2 L Rw' Uw' Rw' B Fw2 F' L Rw' R2 D2 U2 Rw' F' D B' L2 Rw R' B F2 Uw' F2 L D L' R
4.	55.50	B' L' F2 U B Rw2 F D' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw' D U L2 Rw2 R Uw' B' Fw2 F' L Rw' R Uw' U' F2 Rw2 Uw U2 B' Fw2 F' D2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 D Fw2
5.	(49.70)	B2 Fw2 U B Fw' F' U' Fw Rw Fw' Uw' F Uw' Rw Uw' U' L' R2 Fw2 Rw' R Uw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Rw' D' Uw2 U2 Fw' D' R D2 F2 L2 Uw' L Rw R U2
6.	51.71	L' R2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw U B2 Fw L Rw2 Uw2 Rw' R D2 Uw2 R B Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L R' F L2 D' B' Fw F Uw U L2 Rw B' Fw2 U2 B R' Uw
7.	57.52	B2 D Uw' U2 F2 Uw2 F Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw' R' D' L' R Uw' U Rw' F2 R F' Uw2 U L2 R Uw B' Fw' F2 Rw' R2 Fw L Rw' R' B F Rw U R2
8.	53.58	F' D2 Uw L Rw F2 U2 B' D' Fw' F2 R' U2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw' U2 L Rw R U R F' L2 Rw' U Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw L R B F' L' Uw2 Fw L Uw
9.	58.78	L' Rw2 D2 U B' Fw L' Rw F Rw2 Uw' R2 D2 B2 F2 Rw B' D' L2 D' R2 F' D Uw2 U2 L2 F2 D' Uw F Uw2 B2 F' D2 Uw U' F' Uw' F U2
10.	55.28	Rw2 R2 B2 F L Fw' Uw' R2 B Fw2 F L2 Rw2 R B' R2 Fw' L2 Uw' L' Rw Uw2 B Fw' F' L' D' U R' Fw' F2 U2 R' B' R2 F' D2 Uw U' Rw2
11.	(1:09.19)	D R' D F U' F' D L' U' Rw2 Uw Rw D' L' D' Uw U Rw' B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 L R' D' Uw' U B' Fw L D2 Uw U' B Fw Uw' R' F U2 L
12.	51.50	R2 B Fw2 Rw' D' Uw B' F Rw2 Fw' F D Uw' U2 L' Rw' R' Uw2 B2 Fw R' Fw' F2 L2 Uw' L' Uw' R U2 B' D' R2 U B Fw F' R F R U'


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 30, 2011)

6.46 U' D B2 D' B' R' L2 B' L2 D B' U L' F2 R F2 U2 B' D2 R' B' F U B2 R2 

:]


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> 6.46 U' D B2 D' B' R' L2 B' L2 D B' U L' F2 R F2 U2 B' D2 R' B' F U B2 R2
> 
> :]


 
reconstruction?!?!?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 30, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> reconstruction?!?!?


 
Sure, I'll try. I'll edit this post when I'm done. All I remember is that it starts with an E' (which is very rare for me).
(By the way, I believe this is my 3rd or fourth ever sub-7...)

Edit: Well, I tried.

First block is definitely right, second block is very accurate, if not exactly right, CMLL is right, and I'm pretty sure that's how I did LSE. 
Highest TPS for a full solve I've reconstructed for myself... Which is kind of funny, since there are 3 E moves.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 30, 2011)

Picked up my cube again today for the first time in forever. Had been getting a lot of 1:19's and stuff, really bad, but then took a break and came back and managed to pull this out:


best time: 1:04.49
worst time: 1:20.37

current avg5: 1:13.24 (σ = 5.11)
best avg5: 1:06.59 (σ = 2.23)

current avg12: 1:09.97 (σ = 4.17)
best avg12: 1:09.97 (σ = 4.17)

session avg: 1:09.97 (σ = 4.17)
session mean: 1:10.38

Sub 1:10, am pleased.
Average of 12: 1:09.97
1. 1:06.65 U' B2 u R' u2 D' B2 D2 B2 f D R2 B' L B' F u' F D2 U2 F' R' D F f2 R2 U F' D2 B' L2 R u R2 F' L' R2 D f u2 
2. 1:04.49 r' F2 D' U F2 R2 U u' D2 L2 U' r2 B D' f2 r' f' B2 F r2 F' f D' r2 B2 u2 U R F' f2 u2 r2 B R2 D' U B' R2 D' f 
3. 1:11.72 r' U' f2 B' r' u' L2 D L2 U' R B F' D' F B u2 L' f' L2 B r L F' D2 F' U' D2 f L U2 L' B2 u' U2 F B R' D r 
4. 1:08.93 F' L' F B2 u L2 r F R L u' F' R' r2 F' R2 L2 F u' F' L2 B U D R' U r' F L u' B' u F' B' f' L2 F U F2 U 
5. 1:06.36 u2 R B U L2 U B' D u F f' D2 f D' f u L B2 L' F2 f B' r2 L B' U f U2 R L F2 u' B' f' R2 u' F2 u2 r' f' 
6. (1:04.49) B' F r' u' r' F2 L U B2 U u r' L' D' R' L' f2 F2 U D L' f' B2 F L2 F' r B' F2 f2 L' R' u2 r U2 r' R L U2 B' 
7. 1:13.34[DP] L F B U f2 U2 F2 f U D L' u2 U' r' D2 B' D2 r2 B2 u2 B2 r f D' L B u' D U2 F' r2 B2 r L F2 f U F L2 R2 
8. 1:08.44 U' u F' r2 B U' D2 u2 L' F f2 B' u' f' L' u L U2 L F' r u2 U R2 U2 D' R2 r2 D' F L F' u2 U' f2 u' U' r' U2 u2 
9. (1:20.37) U f' U2 L r' F2 u2 U' D2 L2 u R2 f R2 L' r' B2 r D2 U B2 u' D' U2 r' B u B' u2 U2 B' U' u B' D L2 D' F' f' U' 
10. 1:11.17 B2 R' r U f2 r2 B2 U L r D L u2 D' R F2 U2 B2 F2 u U r R2 U2 D' f2 F2 r' F' u2 F' L U' F2 u2 B2 U D2 B F' 
11. 1:19.06 D' f2 R2 D' B' L' B2 L F r B2 u2 f2 F2 r L f' D2 U' r D u F' L' B F U' f' F' B u B' U' B F2 f2 D' U' r R2 
12. 1:09.49 r F2 r R' F' D L B r R D' R2 r2 L' F2 R2 D2 r2 U2 B2 f F' R' F' U r R' D2 R' L2 f2 R2 r' B r L f R2 f' U


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 30, 2011)

9.14 average of 5.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2011)

9.61 nl single (3x3)

PB 

5th sub-10


----------



## aaronb (Oct 30, 2011)

Some people at school, found out I could cube, and I inspired one person to buy a cube and learn how to solve it. His last message to me on Facebook was:

"omg i am so happy 
*i am re doing it* "

This made me feel so accomplished. 

As a bonus, he made a status about how he solved it, and he correctly spelled, "Rubik's."


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2011)

I taught one of my friends how to solve a cube today. His PB is 1:39.xx


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 30, 2011)

I created my cubing club but it's also a puzzle-ish kind of club which is expanding at the moment. There will be a meeting next friday. Hope it's a success


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> I created my cubing club but it's also a puzzle-ish kind of club which is expanding at the moment. There will be a meeting next friday. Hope it's a success


 
Good luck!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 30, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Good luck!



thanks


----------



## Deluchie (Oct 31, 2011)

I think i'm officially since I got a sub 20 average of 100 (19.77), that's an accomplishment!


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 31, 2011)

that reminds me of someones official pb (but w/ handscramble)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 31, 2011)

WTF. 6.97 NL

Scramble: L U2 R' B2 R' L' U' D L' D2 R' B2 U' L2 F2 B' L' F2 U' D2 F' D L2 R' B'
X-cross: x y L F' B'
F2L: y U' L' U' L
R U2 R' L U L'
y L' U L
OLL: U' R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' y L'
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

39 htm, 5.6 tps


EDIT:
Also, I think this is a PB for most inconsistent average.

12.65, (17.71), 10.94, (6.97), 14.53 = 12.71


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 31, 2011)

Best 3x3 average of 5 for a while, probably second best ever.
11.06, (16.53), (10.27), 12.78, 12.83 = 12.22
ZhanChi popped twice when rolling.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 31, 2011)

Practicing 4x4x4:

*Best Avg5: 1:02.12*
*Best Avg12: 1:04.87*
*1:03.45, 1:02.23, 1:07.53, 1:00.68, (1:00.00)*, 1:07.86, 1:10.58, 1:01.83, (1:14.01), 1:04.48, 1:04.60, 1:05.49


----------



## CRO (Oct 31, 2011)

17.45 Average of 50.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 31, 2011)

1.90, 2.13, 1.78, 1.68, 2.65, (1.52), 1.97, 1.80, 2.56, 2.36, 2.22, (2.69) = 2.11 (counting 2.65 and 2.56 is )
1.78, 1.68, (2.65), (1.52), 1.97 = 1.81


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 31, 2011)

Average of 12: 11.63
10.67, (21.53), 11.23, 12.46, *10.42, 10.62, 11.09, 13.01, (10.24)*, 13.54, 10.28, 13.03

Counting 13s...
Using my new GuHong I bought yesterday at the meetup. Thanks Alberto!

Bolded is a 10.71 average of 5.First sub 11.

21 was a pop.

Edit: 22.94 OH avg 12.


----------



## HaraldS (Oct 31, 2011)

10.00, 10.16, 10.12, (8.24), 10.23, (16.20), 9.10, 8.53, 10.48, 10.16, 9.51, 9.94 --> 9.82


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 31, 2011)

1.94, 1.43, (5.40), (1.36), 1.84 = 1.74
1.94, 1.43, (5.40), (1.36), 1.84, 1.94, 2.44, 1.84, 2.31, 1.40, 2.40, 2.88 = 2.04
Pretty fail... if last solve was sub-2 it would be a 1.95 or lower average.


----------



## nccube (Oct 31, 2011)

(7.85), 8.97, 8.04, 8.95, 9.65, 8.16, 8.48, 8.55, 9.36, 8.84, (9.82), 8.84 = 8.78 avg12

All fullstep


----------



## Jakube (Oct 31, 2011)

4x4x4: 

Avg5: 1:01.38
Avg12: 1:02.32
(54.58), 1:00.44, 1:05.08, 59.54, 1:06.06, 58.53, 1:02.47, 1:02.12, 1:03.17, (1:11.67), 1:00.58, 1:05.28


----------



## r_517 (Oct 31, 2011)

Clock 
Avg of 850: 7.23

Avg of 12: 6.34


Spoiler



1.	6.91	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-5 / u=0,d=4 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=1 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=0 / dddd
2.	(5.33)	u=0,d=-5 / u=0,d=-3 / u=1,d=-3 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=3 / d=1 / UUdd
3.	5.93	u=-3,d=6 / u=4,d=4 / u=1,d=-1 / u=-4,d=6 / u=5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / d=-3 / ddUU
4.	7.21	u=4,d=-4 / u=6,d=1 / u=-5,d=5 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=-4 / d=2 / UddU
5.	6.05	u=-3,d=5 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5,d=3 / u=0,d=1 / u=-5 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=6 / UUUU
6.	6.02	u=5,d=-1 / u=5,d=4 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=-5 / u=5 / u=0 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / d=4 / dUdU
7.	6.04	u=5,d=3 / u=2,d=4 / u=1,d=1 / u=0,d=1 / u=5 / u=2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=3 / d=-1 / ddUU
8.	6.37	u=-1,d=-2 / u=-1,d=1 / u=-2,d=0 / u=5,d=-2 / u=2 / u=2 / u=0 / u=3 / u=-2 / d=0 / UddU
9.	7.25	u=0,d=3 / u=-3,d=1 / u=3,d=5 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6 / u=4 / u=5 / u=-1 / u=6 / d=6 / UdUd
10.	5.48	u=-5,d=-3 / u=0,d=-4 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=2 / u=2 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=6 / d=1 / UdUU
11.	(7.57)	u=0,d=-3 / u=0,d=1 / u=-1,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=1 / u=0 / u=0 / u=4 / u=0 / d=2 / UUdU
12.	6.18	u=-2,d=3 / u=-2,d=6 / u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=3 / u=1 / u=-5 / d=-1 / dUdU



Avg of 5: 5.74


Spoiler



1.	(7.58)	u=2,d=-1 / u=6,d=6 / u=5,d=2 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-5 / d=0 / dddU
2.	(5.20)	u=-3,d=-2 / u=-3,d=0 / u=0,d=0 / u=1,d=6 / u=5 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / d=6 / UUUU
3.	6.10	u=2,d=4 / u=6,d=-3 / u=1,d=-4 / u=1,d=6 / u=-2 / u=0 / u=4 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=5 / UUdd
4.	5.78	u=-2,d=-1 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=-3 / d=-1 / dUUU
5.	5.35	u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=1 / u=5,d=-5 / u=-2,d=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=1 / u=1 / u=3 / d=3 / dUUd



Single: 4.70	u=3,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=2,d=2 / u=2,d=6 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=4 / u=4 / u=6 / d=-5 / UdUd

Sub-6: 89 times; Percentage: 10.47%
Sub-7: 379 times; Percentage: 44.59%


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 1, 2011)

PB Ao5: 16.81



Spoiler



1.	17.32	F' D2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 D' R' U2 B' F' D' U2 L' D2 U' R U2 L U2 L2 R D' F
2.	(17.49)	U2 F2 D F2 L' F2 D' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 U' B D' U' L D2 L D F2 U' B' F' D2
3.	(15.69)	L2 B F2 R' F L' B' F D' L' R B F' L2 B F2 D' R D' U' F' R' B2 L2 D2
4.	17.36	D2 U2 L' B U L2 R' B2 F2 L' R B' D' U2 L' D2 L D' L' R D2 U' B2 F2 L
5.	15.74	D B' F L2 B2 F2 L R2 F' D F2 L' R2 D' B U B U2 B D2 R' B F2 L2 R



Part of a PB Ao12: 18.51

Awesome.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 1, 2011)

Just got my Shengshou 6x6 yesterday.

PB 1/5/12.
4:00.57 avg5 is bolded. So close to sub4. :/
4:40.00, 4:03.04, 4:34.85, *3:55.72, (3:48.79), (4:43.96), 4:14.49, 3:51.50*, 4:19.47, 4:07.87, 4:22.65, 4:20.49 => 4:15.01


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2011)

5:06 6x6 single, Shen Shou. Done at most 10 solves of 6x6 ever.
6.24/.14 3x3.
Lost the scramble but I'd written out my solution before my battery ran out, so I'll post it in the easy scrambles thread. F2 creates 2 1x2x2 blocks. F2L was stupidly easy, then LL too. 41 moves.

And not an accomplishment, because I don't think it is very good, but 10:00.58 2-6 relay. Splits: 4, 17, 1:16, 4:02, 10:01


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 1, 2011)

*New records!*

*3x3 cube*

New single NL PB 17.47

Ao 5 22.22 (Dont know the times)

Ao 12 New PB 23.56

1. 20.22
2. 25.69
3. (40.81)
4. 21.76
5. 24.98
6. 24.91
7. 25.04
8. 23.40
9. 24.86
10. 22.40
11. 22.35
12. (18.77) (PLL skip) 

=23.56


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 1, 2011)

Only 4 hours later......

Ao 5 19.02

1. (26.83)
2. (16.64)
3. 17.09
4. 20.93
5. 19.03

= 19.02

After 5.5-6 months of cubing.
First sub-20 Ao 5


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2011)

8.25 full step
U R' U2 F' U F B' L D U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 D B R2 D F' D U B L R' 


Spoiler



cross + 2 F2L pairs: z2 L' R F L' U2 L2 U L' y' U' R U' R'
F2L3: y R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
F2L4: U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'
46 htm = 5.58 tps o_0


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 1, 2011)

Never really practiced OH before today, did my first average of 12 ever:


Statistics for 11-01-2011 16:16:08

Average: 43.61
Standard Deviation: 4.16
Best Time: 33.96
Worst Time: 53.99
Individual Times:
1.	43.50	B' L2 R' D L' B' D' R U' L R2 U L' R2 D' U F' L R F L' D2 B2 F2 L'
2.	(33.96)	D2 B D U' L R2 U2 R D2 U' F' L' D L R D B U L' D' U' F' U F D
3.	50.96	B' F' L B' L2 B' F2 D F2 D2 U2 F' L F U2 L2 R2 B D2 U' L' D B D' U'
4.	40.79	L2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B F2 U' B F' R D' U2 B' F L' F' L' R B R U
5.	37.26	D U' R2 U B F L2 F2 L' R2 B2 D' L2 R' B F' D U F' L2 B' F2 D B F2
6.	41.22	D U2 L' R' D' R2 B' U2 B F D L' R F2 L2 R2 F' L' D' U B' D2 U2 B2 L
7.	38.83	D' R' D' F R B' D R D U2 L R2 D2 U B2 F L R2 D2 U' B' F R' F2 U2
8.	(53.99)	F' L2 R F' L2 U B D2 B' L' R2 D L' R D' U' B2 F2 L' U2 R2 F R' D2 R2
9.	47.75	D2 U2 F R B F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 F' L' R D' U B F U L2 U2 F2 D L2
10.	49.75	B2 R' D' U' B U' B F D2 U B D' U B' U B' R' U' F' D' B F D2 U' B
11.	46.29	D U L' R U2 R2 D R F2 L D F' D' B L R' B L' R' F D' U2 L R2 F'
12.	39.75	F R' D L B' F' R B F R2 B' F U L R2 F2 L B' L2 R2 D' F D2 U2 B

33.96 was first ever timed sub-40 for me lol


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 1, 2011)

13.36, 9.84, 17.52, 11.38, 9.01, 11.84, 8.69, 12.18, 11.34, 13.81, 12.84, 8.78, 13.32, 8.22, 14.44, 14.25, 5.74, 17.00, 9.67, 15.94, _7.15, *5.72, 17.11, 6.17, 10.63, 6.13*, 13.54, 7.54, 11.61, 12.25, 11.99, 10.21_

best avg5: 7.64 (σ = 2.11) kinda really lucky
best avg12: 9.72 (σ = 2.60)


----------



## CRO (Nov 1, 2011)

Average of 5: 14.53
1. 14.83 L B L2 U' F' B2 D R U' L' B2 F L2 F R B U2 L' F L B2 R L2 B' L2 
2. 15.64 L F2 D L2 U' B2 F' L' F2 L2 B D F2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R' U D2 
3. 13.10 D2 F2 U' F2 D F' R2 L U2 D' R2 B' F2 L R D2 U B U' B' U2 D' L D' U 
4. (16.52) F' D2 F2 U' L2 D L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 B2 L2 R' B L' D2 F2 B' U B D' 
5. (12.67) D' R2 L' B2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F L2 U' L2 B R2 B D B2 R' F' B2 U F2 D' L2

Average of 12: 15.25 
1. 14.44 B' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R U' R' L U' D' L B' F' R F2 R' L' D U' F' R L2 U2 
2. 13.65 B U2 B R' F D' L2 U D F2 D L' B R2 D' B2 D' F2 B L' F2 L2 R2 B' R 
3. 15.83 F L' D2 U2 F' U' F D' F' L R' F2 R L D2 L D' L' D' U' F L2 F' D2 R 
4. 17.31 U' L2 D' U' L U2 F2 D2 F' B D2 L U L' D2 F L R B2 D' R D L' B U2 
5. 14.83 L B L2 U' F' B2 D R U' L' B2 F L2 F R B U2 L' F L B2 R L2 B' L2 
6. 15.64 L F2 D L2 U' B2 F' L' F2 L2 B D F2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R' U D2 
7. 13.10 D2 F2 U' F2 D F' R2 L U2 D' R2 B' F2 L R D2 U B U' B' U2 D' L D' U 
8. 16.52 F' D2 F2 U' L2 D L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 B2 L2 R' B L' D2 F2 B' U B D' 
9. (12.67) D' R2 L' B2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F L2 U' L2 B R2 B D B2 R' F' B2 U F2 D' L2 
10. 15.55 U' F L R B2 F R U2 F2 U' R' B2 L2 F2 R2 L' B' U2 B U2 R' U F' B R 
11. (19.36) R2 F U2 L2 R' F L F R' B' U' B U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 R B' U B U2 D B 
12. 15.63 U' B F' D' L' R D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L U' F2 D' F2 D F R2 D' U' L2 R2 B


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 1, 2011)

4x4

1:00.53

ARE YOU KIDDIN ME !


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 1, 2011)

^ I know the feeling. I once got 2:00.07 when I was trying to get a sub-2.

WTF. 29.36 mean of 39 for 15 puzzle sim! :O

EDIT : Yay! 27.24 single OH! OLL skip.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2011)

8.88 3x3 single


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 2, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 8.88 3x3 single


 
Scramble?

Congrats, by the way.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 2, 2011)

2.32 2x2 average of 100.


Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.32
1. 2.03 U R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 
2. 1.91 F2 R F' R2 U F' U2 F2 U' 
3. 2.05 U F2 U R' U' R' U 
4. 2.02 U2 F' U F' U' R2 U' R2 U' 
5. 2.09 U' R2 U R F' R2 U2 F' U 
6. 1.91 R2 U' F R U' F R2 F2 U2 
7. 2.27 U F2 U R F' U F U' 
8. 1.94 R2 F R' F U2 R' F' R' F' U' 
9. 4.77 R2 U R2 U R U' F R2 
10. 1.94 R2 F2 R F' U2 F U F2 U 
11. 2.84 F U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' 
12. 2.59 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' R' 
13. 2.22 U' F R U R2 U R' U R2 
14. 2.00 U R U' F' R2 U R2 U' F2 
15. 2.44 U' R F2 R' F R' F2 R' F' 
16. 2.77 R U' R U R F' R' U2 
17. 1.61 U' F' R U' R2 F R U 
18. 2.13 U2 R F2 R2 F' R U F 
19. 2.06 F' R' U' R2 U' R2 U F' U 
20. 2.05 F R' F' R U2 F' R2 F' 
21. 4.11 R' U R2 U' F U' R2 F2 
22. 2.00 R F R' U F2 R2 U' R' 
23. 2.71 R U F R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' 
24. 2.03 U2 R2 U F2 U' F U' F2 U2 
25. 1.80 R2 F' U' F R2 U R' F2 
26. 1.90 R' F2 R2 F' U F' R F U' 
27. 2.27 R' F2 R' F' U' R' U2 R' F' U 
28. 1.77 U' F U' R' F2 R U2 F' U' 
29. (5.94) F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F U2 F' U' 
30. 1.88 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U F U' 
31. 2.22 U2 F U2 F U' R2 U F2 R 
32. 2.59 F' R F U' F2 R2 F' U 
33. 2.02 U' F2 U2 R U' F U2 R' F2 U' 
34. 2.36 F R' F' U' R2 U' R U' 
35. 1.86 R2 F' R F' U F2 R' U' R2 
36. 2.02 R2 F U' F R' U2 F' R' U' 
37. 2.30 U' R' U2 R U' F R U2 F2 U' 
38. 2.31 U R' U R' U F R F 
39. 2.47 R' F2 U' F' U2 F R2 U' R2 U' 
40. 2.27 U' F R' U F2 R' F U' R2 
41. 1.90 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U R' 
42. 2.40 F2 R F' U' R2 U' F' R2 
43. 2.46 R2 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U' 
44. 2.55 F' U' R F' U2 R U R2 U 
45. 2.40 U' F2 U2 R F' R' U2 F2 
46. 1.71 F' U2 R' F2 R F' U F2 
47. 2.28 F2 R U' R' U F' R F' R 
48. 2.21 U R2 U2 R' F U2 F U2 F' U 
49. 2.41 F U F' U2 F' U' R' F U2 
50. 2.22 U' F2 R' F R' F2 R' U' F 
51. 2.47 U' F' R U2 R F' U2 R2 F' U2 
52. 2.68 F R' U F2 R' U' F' U' 
53. 2.41 U' F R U F2 R2 U R' 
54. 1.84 F' R2 F' R' U2 F R' F' R' U' 
55. 2.28 U' F2 U F' R2 F U2 F R' 
56. (1.47) U F U' F2 R U R2 F 
57. 3.68+ R' U2 R U2 R' U R F 
58. 2.81 U2 F U F U' R2 F R U2 
59. 2.97 F R2 U2 F' U' F U' F2 
60. 2.47 R2 F2 U F U' F2 R U' 
61. 1.72 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U F' U' F' U' 
62. 2.78 F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 U F2 U 
63. 3.61 R' U' R U' F U F' U2 R' U' 
64. 2.55 R' F U2 F2 R' F' U R2 U2 
65. 4.33 R F' U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' U2 
66. 1.72 R' F U2 F' U F2 U F R 
67. 2.44 R2 F' U F R2 U' F U2 F 
68. 2.36 U F R F' R2 U' F R' F R' U' 
69. 2.09 U R F' R2 U2 R' F2 U R' U' 
70. 2.22 R U R2 F2 U' R U F2 R' 
71. 2.30 U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' 
72. 2.34 F U F2 U R F' U2 F R2 
73. 2.08 F2 U' R F2 R U2 F' R U' 
74. 2.63 U2 F R' U F U F R2 F2 
75. 2.40 R F' U2 R U' F' R2 U R 
76. 2.38 U F2 U F2 R' U' F U R2 U 
77. 2.08 U2 R U F2 U F' U2 F R 
78. 2.61 R2 F R U F2 R' F' U F 
79. 2.38 F2 U R' U2 F U' R' U2 F U2 
80. 2.47 R2 F2 R' F U2 R' F' U R2 U2 
81. 1.91 R' F2 U R' F U F2 R2 U 
82. 1.65 F2 R' U2 R2 F U' F R2 
83. 2.03 F R2 U2 F' R F' U' F' U' 
84. 1.47 R' F' U R' U2 R' F U 
85. 1.88 R2 F U' F U F' U' R U2 
86. 2.19 F2 U F' U R F2 U2 F' U2 
87. 2.05 R2 F' R2 F' U' R U' R2 U' R' 
88. 2.09 F2 R U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
89. 2.11 U' F' U2 F' R2 U F2 U F 
90. 2.90 R F' R U' R2 F2 U F R' 
91. 4.97 F' U R' F R U' R2 F2 
92. 1.78 R2 U' F U2 F' R2 F U' R2 
93. 2.00 F U2 R' U F' U' R2 U2 F' 
94. 1.94 R2 F2 U' R' F' U2 R U' R 
95. 2.90 R2 U F' U2 R U R F' U2 
96. 2.00 F2 R U R U' F U' R F' 
97. 1.68 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U' R' 
98. 1.96 F R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R F' 
99. 1.53 U2 F R F2 U2 R U2 R U2 
100. 2.43 F2 R2 U2 R U' R' U


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 2, 2011)

2.33 AO100, 2.04 AO12, 1.63 AO5. 2x2.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 2, 2011)

6x6 
PB single/avg12
Still no sub4 avg5.
4:00.58, 3:53.61, 4:18.83, 4:10.47, 3:59.06, 4:08.61, 4:24.73, 3:50.20, (4:29.17), (3:38.65), 4:14.23, 4:10.01 => 4:07.03


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2011)

3x3 notsim single 9.19 OLL skip + G perm.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.32 2x2 average of 100.





Rubiks560 said:


> 2.33 AO100


Haha, owned


----------



## Carrot (Nov 2, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> 13.36, 9.84, 17.52, 11.38, 9.01, 11.84, 8.69, 12.18, 11.34, 13.81, 12.84, 8.78, 13.32, 8.22, 14.44, 14.25, 5.74, 17.00, 9.67, 15.94, _7.15, *5.72, 17.11, 6.17, 10.63, 6.13*, 13.54, 7.54, 11.61, 12.25, 11.99, 10.21_
> 
> best avg5: 7.64 (σ = 2.11) kinda really lucky
> best avg12: 9.72 (σ = 2.60)



sim or not sim?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 2, 2011)

1:00.40 4x4 single PB

R' F2 L' F2 D' f2 u r' R D' u U' B' D f2 B' r f' U D2 r2 U' F' B L' U D u' R u' F' D2 r u2 F B U2 L R' f

Soooo close to sub-1


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.32 2x2 average of 100.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 


Rubiks560 said:


> 2.33 AO100, 2.04 AO12, 1.63 AO5. 2x2.



 Nice averages, my PB is still 2.45. 



WTF2L? said:


> 1:00.40 4x4 single PB
> 
> R' F2 L' F2 D' f2 u r' R D' u U' B' D f2 B' r f' U D2 r2 U' F' B L' U D u' R u' F' D2 r u2 F B U2 L R' f
> 
> Soooo close to sub-1



Nice, pretty close too.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 2, 2011)

*9.28* 3x3 single 

D2 B2 F2 R F D2 B D' F L2 D U F' B' U2 L2 R B2 F' L D2 U2 F2 R2 U2

Can't reconstruct atm, might update if I find the solution. I can only remember the PLL skip


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2011)

19.49 Roux SpeedBLD


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 2, 2011)

Best average of 5: 8.41
1-5 - 7.45 9.07 8.70 (11.71) (6.79)

1. 7.45 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' U2 F U R D R2 L' U' B D' U2
2. 9.07 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 D R' L' U B2 U F' U B U' R D'
3. 8.70 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' D U B' U2 B R' U' L' D
4. 11.71 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B D' F R' F L' D' U' R' B' L2
5. 6.79 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 U' F' R D F' D2 B' U' R2

2 PLL skips. I'm quite happy. I haven't accomplished anything in a while


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2011)

4x4 sim 44.67


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Odder said:


> sim or not sim?


 
sim i dont have a real one


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 2, 2011)

4x4: (1:30.46), 2:02.88, 1:31.46, 2:05.01, 1:43.92, 1:50.80, 1:32.66, 1:41.67, 2:06.91, 1:46.71, (2:09.33), 1:52.94 ==>> 1:49.50

First sub 1:50 ao12. I decided that I'm going to get not relatively bad at 4x4. averaging 17 on 3x3 should not equal getting 2 mins on 4x4.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 2, 2011)

5x5 single 1:23.34 on vid


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 2, 2011)

12.19 fullstep OH single, 14.11 forced PLL skip like 2 solves later


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 2, 2011)

Got an 18.08 Ao5, which is really good for me. Was about to copy down the times and the scrambles, when my computer decided to close qqtimer. T.T


----------



## porkynator (Nov 2, 2011)

some OH tonight:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.94
worst time: 26.52

current avg5: 21.92 (σ = 1.85)
best avg5: 19.19 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 23.03 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 20.18 (σ = 1.51)

current avg100: 21.59 (σ = 2.29)
best avg100: 21.59 (σ = 2.29)

session avg: 21.59 (σ = 2.29)
session mean: 21.58

Cool


----------



## Julian (Nov 2, 2011)

10.02 fullstep D' U' F D2 B2 R2 F R B2 F L R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' L F2 R' L2

U2 F L F R' D' gives 4 free pairs XD

Super cold hands


----------



## JyH (Nov 2, 2011)

9.37

U' R U L2 R D' L' B D2 B' L' U2 R2 D' U' L' F2 D U' F' R' U D L2 R' 



Spoiler



y2 z
D' R' D F' (4)
U L U' L' (4/8)
U2 y L' U L2 U' L' (6/14)
y' R' U2 R2 U R' (5/19)
y R U' R' U R U R' (7/26)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' (14/40)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 (15/55)



55/9.37 = 5.87 TPS
Second fullstep sub 10


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm now faster at 6x6sim than real 6x6, after doing 2 solves on sim. 2nd solve was 4:38.11 and my PB on real 6x6 is 4:41.


----------



## JyH (Nov 2, 2011)

9.93

R U L R2 B2 R D R F2 U' R F D2 R2 L2 B' D2 F B' D2 R' U D2 F U' 



Spoiler



B U' R' F R D (6)
R U' R' U2 R U' R' (7/13)
U2 y L U L' U L U' L' (8/21)
U R' U2 R U' y R U R' (8/29)
U2 y' R U2 R' U R U' R' (8/37)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U2 (12/49)



49/9.93 = 4.93 TPS
Solution sucked, but oh well.
First time getting two sub 10s in one day.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 2, 2011)

tied my ao5 pb  2nd sub 11

Average: 10.89
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 9.24
Worst Time: 15.88
Individual Times:
1.	(12.36)	F D' L' U' B D' U R2 D2 F L2 R D U L R' D2 L' F2 D U' L' R B U'
2.	10.75	F2 D' U F2 D2 L2 R B2 L2 B' F' L' D B2 U2 L D U' R' D U' B' R' F2 D2
3.	11.90	U' L2 B2 L R' D' U F' R D2 F L2 B2 L' R2 D L2 U2 R' B U' B F2 D' B2
4.	10.01	B2 D2 B F2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 R D B U' R2 B D' U F2 R D U2 L' D2 U' L
5.	(9.24)	B2 R2 D B2 F U' L2 U2 B F' D' B2 F2 U F U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' U' B F


----------



## Julian (Nov 3, 2011)

0.77 E-perm, 20.78 TPS


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2011)

3x3 Average of 100: 18.07

Was expecting better, oh well. I'm going to do another ao100 this Friday and Saturday, maybe Sunday.

Best ao5 = 16.02, and best ao12 = 17.07. Was expecting those to be a little better too. :/

Good news: I got at least 10 sub 15's, I'm too lazy to count, and somehow, 8 of those were 13.xx's. Best solve was 13.00.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 3, 2011)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAT.

Average of 5: 9.75 (σ = 0.91)
1. 10.13 U L R D F' R L F2 B U D' L' F' R' B' D' B2 L R' B2 U F L2 D' F 
2. (8.00) L2 B2 L2 U F' B R2 U2 F' R L F' D2 L2 U2 D' L' R' D R' F L' D F' R 
3. (13.89) F' U' L2 U R' B2 F D' F' R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' D F' D R2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 
4. 8.50 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D' U' L2 F2 U' D' F' D' L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F' U' D R D L' 
5. 10.64 B2 D2 F B2 L D L2 R' D L' R F' D F' R' F2 B' D2 U' F B R2 U' R2 L 

Came out of nowhere during a crappy 13-14-second streak. >_>


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 3, 2011)

3x3 OH
21.39 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R' L2 D F L2 U2 F R' U' L2

x2 y F R2'
U' R U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U' R U R' U R U R' U R U' R'
y' U R U2' R' U2' R U R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

55/21.36 = 2.57tps


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2011)

I got a 1.29 J-perm today. I was pretty happy about that.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 3, 2011)

Getting better at 4x4x4

*Best Avg12: 1:01.16*
57.47, 1:02.73, (1:16.67), 55.66, 59.43, 1:10.98, 1:02.03, 1:02.67, 1:07.35, (55.57), 56.59, 56.64

*Best Avg5: 57.34* 
(1:07.35), (55.57), 56.59, 56.64, 58.79


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gigaminx sim 10:05.68

still not sub 10 D:


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

3x3 pb single PLL skip

I used qq timer, and I reset on the last solve, so when I slammed the cube down (in my excitement), it deleted the time, but before it did, I saw 10.15, so I am assuming that was the time, and is my new PB. Of course, I don't have the scramble either.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 3, 2011)

45.43, 47.84, 50.07, (42.48), 47.62, 49.60, 51.46, 45.41, 46.72, 48.59, (1:03.00), 43.95 = *47.67avg12*
3 seconds cut off my pb in one go 
Secret to success: Pour maru lube into SS4x4 so that outer layers actually work


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Average: 1:04.74
Standard Deviation: 3.32
Best Time: 1:00.01
Worst Time: 1:13.92
Individual Times:
1.	1:03.00	Uw2 Fw U R' Uw' Fw F L' Rw2 R D' B D Fw D2 Uw U' B Fw F L' D' R U L R Uw' U B' Uw' L' R' D' Uw' B' L Rw' R2 D' U'
2.	1:02.36	R2 Fw F D L R' Uw L' Rw2 R Fw' L F' L' Rw2 R2 D' L' B' L2 R2 Fw Rw Uw' L' U L2 D' Fw U2 Fw2 F2 D Uw' U' L' Rw R B2 Fw2
3.	1:04.85	F D2 U' B2 Fw' F L2 R Uw2 B2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 B L' R F2 Rw' R' Fw2 R2 Fw' F R D2 R' D2 U R2 D' U2 B2 F' L2 R D2 B2 Rw2 Fw' F2
4.	1:02.28	Rw D' Uw2 R' D' Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 R2 F' L2 F' Rw2 R' D Fw2 Uw2 L Rw' R D' Uw U2 L' Rw' R B F' R B2 U2 B F2 D U2 Fw2 F D2 Uw2
5.	(1:00.01)	Fw' L Fw' U2 Fw F2 L' D2 Uw' Fw2 D Rw' B Fw2 F2 L' Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F' D' Uw' U' B2 D Uw2 U' Fw R F2 Rw2 B2 R2 Fw' D2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw2
6.	(1:13.92)	D2 Uw2 U' B' R' D Uw U L2 Rw' R' B Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 U' F' L' Rw R' D' Uw U' L' Fw2 F' Rw Uw' U2 L2 R2 B2 L Rw' F2 R Uw' U' L
7.	1:05.47	Rw R D U R' B Rw B' D2 Rw R2 D Uw U2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Uw U F' D' U2 B Fw' F' D2 Uw' F' D F2 R Uw2 B Fw2 F L' R' Fw L2 Fw
8.	1:01.86	B2 Fw' L R D B U Rw2 B2 D2 Uw2 U Fw2 Rw Fw F' Uw Rw2 R2 B Fw F2 Uw R' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U' B' Fw L' U' B F2 L2 B F L Fw' F
9.	1:08.75	Uw Rw2 Uw2 L2 U2 Fw2 D' Rw' D2 Uw U2 F L2 B2 Fw2 F' L Rw R' F2 L D' F2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 U' L' Rw2 R' D2 Uw U F2 L Rw2 R F
10.	1:05.71	B' L' F2 Rw U2 L Rw R' B2 Fw' F' L' D' Uw2 U2 Rw D L Uw' U' B' L Rw Fw' U' Rw2 B' L Rw R F R' B2 F' Uw L' Rw2 R' D2 Rw2
11.	1:00.08	Rw' D Uw2 U F2 Rw F L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' D2 Rw' B F2 D Rw Fw Rw' U2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 D' B Rw' D B2 R' Uw' F Rw' Fw	pop on last turn
12.	1:13.08	Uw' B' F' D2 L U' Rw F2 L Rw' Fw2 R D U2 L Rw U2 L U B' F' L B' Fw F' U' B2 L2 F2 D R' Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw L' Rw2 R2 B2 D

wtf on 2 times less than a tenth of a second away from sub 1


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 3, 2011)

45.62 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> 45.62 single


 
4x4?

1:41.61 mega avg5


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 4, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 4x4?
> 
> 1:41.61 mega avg5



2 hours later... yup


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 4, 2011)

new pb ao100: 16.16 

second ao100 today.. first one was 16.51 and that was a pb too.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 4, 2011)

Solved a 5x5 on Gabbasoft with no help whatsoever! I'd never even touched a 5x5 before, virtually or in reality.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 4, 2011)

Average: 52.46
Standard Deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 45.62
Worst Time: 58.72
Individual Times:
1.	50.15	B Uw2 L F D' Uw R Uw2 B' F D' Uw2 U Fw R2 D' B' L2 B' F D Uw U2 B2 D' Rw' Fw' Rw D2 Uw2 F' R Uw F Uw R D2 Uw U' F2
2.	53.77	L' Rw' R2 D2 U B' U2 B2 F L' Rw' R' D2 Fw' L' U2 L2 R' F Rw2 U' L' F L' B F2 U2 Fw' Uw L2 R D Uw2 U2 Rw R D B2 Fw' F'
3.	(58.72)	D Uw F Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 R' Fw Rw R' U' F' D' Uw2 U L' B2 Uw Rw' R' Uw2 B U2 R2 B2 Uw' L' F R Uw2 L' D2 Uw U2 Rw' U' B Fw2 Rw'
4.	53.47	F' L' Rw' Uw' B' Fw' F' D B' U2 B' D Fw R' D2 Uw2 U B F2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 L Fw F2 U' B' L2 D' Uw2 U F' D2 Uw2 U L U' B2 Fw'
5.	(45.62)	Uw' F D L Fw L' B' F Rw F L B' Uw Fw L2 Fw D Uw B2 F' Uw Fw F Uw' Fw2 F L Rw2 B2 Rw' B2 D2 U' L B' Rw2 Fw' R' Uw' Fw'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 4, 2011)

Failed for sub13.9 average of 100. Weird thing is, my session average is lower than my ao100. 

Meh, PB ao100 by .03. I'll take it.

Times:


Spoiler



times (reset, import):
13.69, 14.43, 12.05, 13.82, 14.14, 16.73, 12.96, 15.16, 12.19, 14.31, 13.01, 14.43, 14.13, 12.03, 14.62, 13.27, 11.45, 13.53, 16.72[dropped cube], 13.62, 15.22, 14.35, 13.11, 14.61, 15.79, 14.59, 13.02, 16.01, 14.16, 13.33, 13.27, 12.99, 14.20, 12.18, 16.38, 13.49, 12.19, 14.60, 12.85, 17.23, 14.13, 13.51, 11.66, 12.38, 14.03, 14.99, 15.50, 11.00, 12.61, 15.40, 13.27, 13.73, 13.13, 16.49, 14.24, 12.35, 13.89, 14.53, 11.19, 17.51, 14.15, 13.48, 15.42, 14.92, 13.40, 13.97, 14.91, 13.09, 14.10, 13.60, 13.68, 13.89, 12.15, 14.06, 13.45, 13.65, 12.30, 14.88, 13.50, 13.11, 14.32, 10.59, 13.67, 15.89, 14.13, 13.31, 15.45, 13.71, 14.32, 13.75, 13.61, 14.90, 14.60, 13.62, 16.89, 13.42, 11.32, 11.93, 15.29, 15.94, 14.47, 13.86, 10.63, 14.55


Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 10.59
worst time: 17.51

current avg5: 14.29 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 12.94 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 13.90 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 13.41 (σ = 0.71)

current avg50: 13.88 (σ = 0.95)
best avg50: 13.74 (σ = 1.03)

current avg100: 13.91 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 13.90 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 13.89 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 13.90


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 4, 2011)

2.26 2x2 average of 100.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.26
1. 2.27 R' U' R U F' U2 F' U' 
2. 1.81 F' R U2 F' R U2 R F 
3. 2.72 U F' R2 U2 F2 R' U F' R2 
4. 2.15 R U' R' F U2 R' U R' 
5. 2.06 R F R U2 F' R U F2 R2 U2 
6. 1.84 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 R 
7. 1.91 R' F2 U' F' U2 R U' F' U2 
8. 2.02 F R' F2 U' R' U' R2 F' U 
9. 2.44 F U F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U 
10. 2.97 U R F' U F' U2 R' U2 R U' 
11. 2.30 U F U R' U R2 U2 F' U' 
12. 2.36 R2 F' U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U' 
13. 2.16 U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' F 
14. 2.59 U2 F2 R F' R U R' F U 
15. 2.34 U' R2 U F U2 F U' R' U' 
16. 2.15 R F U F' U F2 R' F' U' 
17. 1.90 U' F U' R2 U R U' R2 U 
18. 1.88 U2 F' R U F2 R' U' F U 
19. 1.96 U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R' 
20. 1.77 F2 U F2 U R2 F U F2 R' 
21. 1.88 R' F2 R' F U' R2 U2 F' 
22. 2.43 F2 U2 R' F' R F' U' F2 R2 U' 
23. 1.77 F' U' R U2 F2 R F' R2 
24. 1.88 R2 U F2 U R2 F' R F' R' 
25. 2.09 F2 R' F' U F R' F U2 R' 
26. 2.25 F U2 R' U' R2 U R' F U' R 
27. 2.05 U2 R' F R F' U R' U R2 U' 
28. 1.97 R2 U' R' F U' R F U 
29. 1.71 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U R' F 
30. 2.28 R2 F' R2 U R2 U' F U' R' 
31. 2.58 F2 U2 R' U F' U' R U2 F2 U' 
32. 2.34 F' U F' U R' F2 R F' R' U' 
33. 1.86 U R2 U' R U' F2 R' F 
34. 2.09 F' U2 F' R U' F2 U R' 
35. 2.00 F' U2 F R2 F R' F2 U2 
36. 2.55 R F' U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 
37. 2.05 F2 R2 U' R' U R2 F2 U R2 
38. 2.59 F R U' F2 R F' U F2 R 
39. 2.83 F' R U2 R U F' U F' 
40. (1.18) U F R2 U' R U F 
41. 2.25 F' U F' R2 U2 F U2 F' R 
42. 2.25 R2 F' R U' F R' F' U 
43. 2.16 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F U' R2 U 
44. 2.80 R' F U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R 
45. 2.56 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' R' 
46. 1.96 F2 U R' F R' F' R2 F U' 
47. 2.52 R F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' 
48. 2.21 U R U2 R U2 F' U' R U2 
49. 2.13 R' U' R2 U' F R' F' U2 F2 
50. 2.09 U R' F R' F2 R' F' 
51. 2.19 U2 R F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R' 
52. 2.30 U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R' F R U2 
53. 2.33 R F U2 F U' R 
54. 2.38 R F2 R F R' U F' 
55. 2.40 R2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' 
56. (3.65) F' R F' R F2 R' F 
57. 2.68 U' F' U' F2 R U R F' 
58. 2.18 F2 U' F' U F' R F' U' F2 
59. 2.09 R' F R' U F' U R2 F 
60. 2.16 F' U' F' R2 F' R' F2 U R' U' 
61. 2.06 F U F2 R2 U R' U2 R U' 
62. 3.09 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U F2 U2 R' 
63. 1.68 R2 U' F R F2 R F U2 F' 
64. 2.13 R2 U R F' U2 R U F2 U 
65. 2.83 U' R F2 R U R U2 F R' 
66. 2.31 U' F R' U2 R2 U' R F' U2 
67. 2.55 F2 U2 F R U2 R F2 R2 U2 
68. 2.21 F2 R' U' F U' F' R2 F' 
69. 1.46 R2 U' F2 U F2 R U' 
70. 2.31 F U' R' F2 R' F' R' U' R' 
71. 2.80 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F R2 
72. 1.86 R F U2 R' F U R2 U2 R' 
73. 2.09 R2 F2 U2 F U' R U F2 U2 
74. 2.52 U' R' U' R U2 F' U' F U' R2 U' 
75. 2.09 R U' F2 R2 F' R F2 U 
76. 2.31 U F R U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 
77. 2.08 R F' R2 U' F2 U' F U' R U' 
78. 1.83 F R' U2 R F2 R U' F R 
79. 2.56 R F U' F' U F2 U' R 
80. 2.31 R F2 U2 R F' U' R U2 R' 
81. 2.34 U2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
82. 2.27 R' U2 R' U F' R' U R 
83. 2.84 R' U2 R U F' R2 F' U2 R' 
84. 2.90 F' U' F U' R F' R2 F2 U2 
85. 2.43 F2 R' F2 R' U R' U R U' 
86. 2.30 R2 F' R U2 R' U' R F' U 
87. 2.06 U' F2 U R U' F R' F' R 
88. 2.06 F U F2 R2 U F' R' U' F2 
89. 2.38 U R' U F' U F2 U R2 U2 
90. 1.97 U' F' R F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
91. 2.56 R F' R U' F' R U2 R2 U' 
92. 1.81 U2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U 
93. 2.50 U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F2 R2 
94. 2.78 F U' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' 
95. 2.63 U2 F U' R' U' R' U' 
96. 2.06 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U F U' 
97. 3.27 R2 F2 U R U2 F' U R2 U' 
98. 2.34 U' R' F' U F' R F' U2 
99. 1.86 R2 F2 R F R2 F R2 F U' 
100. 2.33 R2 U2 F R' F' U R' U R2 U'


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 4, 2011)

^ WTF. Why are you so epic?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 4, 2011)

Well considering yesterday my 5x5 average was only just sub-3 and I'd never had a sub-2:30, I'm pretty happy with this. 

2:42.83, 2:36.53, (2:25.02), 2:25.97, 2:58.25, 2:48.96, 2:42.74, 2:29.49, (3:02.51), 2:31.45, 2:33.65, 2:42.81 = *2:39.27* avg12

First 5 solves are *2:35.11* avg5.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 4, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Well considering yesterday my 5x5 average was only just sub-3 and I'd never had a *sub-1:30*, I'm pretty happy with this.


You still don't have one 

6x6:
PB 1/5/12 
3:54.16 avg5 is bolded.
3:50.82, *4:11.14, 3:51.67, (3:31.30), 4:06.18, 3:44.62*, (4:19.06), 4:00.86, 4:13.31, 4:08.64, 3:54.43, 3:46.79 => 3:58.85


----------



## JasonK (Nov 4, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> You still don't have one



:fp Changed


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2011)

3x3 Average of 100: 18.05

.02 better than yesterday.  Less sub 15's though. :/


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 4, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.26 2x2 average of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaaaaaat, I still don't understand how you can do 100 solves without failing at all, or how 3.65 can be your worst solve in an avg100. Good job. 



WTF2L? said:


> Well considering yesterday my 5x5 average was only just sub-3 and I'd never had a sub-2:30, I'm pretty happy with this.
> 
> 2:42.83, 2:36.53, (2:25.02), 2:25.97, 2:58.25, 2:48.96, 2:42.74, 2:29.49, (3:02.51), 2:31.45, 2:33.65, 2:42.81 = *2:39.27* avg12
> 
> First 5 solves are *2:35.11* avg5.


 
Fast improvement. :tu


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 4, 2011)

7.63, 8.24, (6.66), (9.95), 8.69, 7.54, 8.29, 7.31, 7.28, 8.42, 7.71, 7.66


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2011)

9.18 speed blind (on video)
Not such an easy first block although low movecount, but very straightforward second block (not easy but it was straightforward), anti sune, which madr EO prediction a laugh, and ending with LR edges solved in three moves, and dots at the end.

UWR? I hope not. People are going to complain it was a fluke because it was :/
It wasn't lucky, but it was straightforward. Watch the video you'll see what i mean.
However i find speed blind very fun although time consuming!


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 4, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> 7.63, 8.24, (6.66), (9.95), 8.69, 7.54, 8.29, 7.31, 7.28, 8.42, 7.71, 7.66



= 7,88 Average of 12

:S


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 4, 2011)

8.58 single. Not PB. Had a nice Xcross, nice OLL and J-perm.


----------



## slocuber (Nov 4, 2011)

2x2

times (reset):
2.52, 2.83, 3.80, 3.48, 2.80, 2.47, 3.03, 1.79, 5.61, 3.33, 3.41, 3.43, 3.60, 2.53, 2.85, 4.09, 2.94, 3.35, 3.02, 3.74, 3.11, 3.18, 2.81, 4.10, 3.90, 3.20, 3.06, 2.80, 3.10, 4.36, 3.28, 3.22, 3.63, 4.30, 2.62, 5.72, 3.64, 3.56, 3.34, 2.88, 3.82, 3.07, 2.74, 3.90, 2.91, 3.66, 3.09, 5.67, 2.24, 4.41

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.79
worst time: 5.72

current avg5: 3.72 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 2.77 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 3.38 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 3.09 (σ = 0.39)

session avg: 3.38 (σ = 0.69)
session mean: 3.40


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 4, 2011)

2x2

best time: 1.34
worst time: 5.43

current avg5: 2.84 (σ = 0.33)
*best avg5: 1.78 (σ = 0.13)*

current avg12: 2.47 (σ = 0.51)
_best avg12: 2.16 (σ = 0.21)_

current avg100: 2.38 (σ = 0.53)
best avg100: 2.34 (σ = 0.52)

1.81, 1.84, 1.80, 3.00, 1.86, 1.88, 2.56, 2.22, 2.09, 3.16, 2.58, 2.15, 1.43, 2.71, 2.13, 2.06, 1.97, 2.75, 2.59, 1.91, 3.00, 2.11, 2.52, 1.97, 2.27, 2.19, 2.05, 4.22+, 2.16, 3.34, 3.08, 4.06+, 2.18, 2.21, 2.09, 2.31, 1.83, 2.00, 3.25, 2.27, 1.78, 2.16, 3.11, 2.52, 2.56, 1.93, 1.93, 2.08, (5.43+), *2.84, 1.72, 1.66, (1.34), 1.97*, 3.13, 2.68, 2.52, 2.18, 2.52, 2.15, 2.84, 1.75, 1.81, 2.06, 2.00, 2.22, 2.71, 2.06, 2.80, 2.18, _2.06, 2.13, 2.47, 2.90, 1.83, 2.28, 2.38, 2.41, 1.86, 2.13, 2.09, 1.63_, 2.44, 3.97, 2.56, 2.16, 2.33, 2.06, 3.05, 2.22, 2.31, 2.43, 1.66, 2.53, 2.47, 2.91, 2.31, 3.02, 1.75, 1.63 = 2.34 2x2 average of 100 PB. 

The average was at about 2.20 for a while, then got up to this when I failed a bit. I was trying not to look at the number of times, because it would make me nervous, then accidentally looked when it was at 98. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 1.81 U R2 U R' U' R F R' 
2. 1.84 R' F U2 R F' R' F R2 U' 
3. 1.80 R' F2 U2 R U2 R F U R' 
4. 3.00 R' F' U2 R U' F2 U F R' 
5. 1.86 R' F2 U2 F R2 F R U2 R U' 
6. 1.88 U F2 U' R U' F U2 F2 
7. 2.56 U2 R U' R U F R2 U R' 
8. 2.22 F U' R2 U' F2 R F2 R2 U2 
9. 2.09 R' U R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 R' U2 
10. 3.16 R2 F' R' U' R2 U' R F' U2 
11. 2.58 F2 U' F U2 R' U R U' R2 
12. 2.15 F U2 R U F2 R' U2 R' 
13. 1.43 R U R2 U R' F U2 R2 U' 
14. 2.71 F2 U R' U2 F R F 
15. 2.13 R U2 F' R' U2 R' F U F2 
16. 2.06 R' F2 U2 F U2 F R F' R2 U2 
17. 1.97 R2 U2 R U' R2 U F' R2 U' 
18. 2.75 R F' R' F' U R F' R2 U 
19. 2.59 F2 U R U' R2 F2 R' F2 
20. 1.91 F' U R U' R2 F R' U' 
21. 3.00 U' F2 R U2 R' U' R F' U 
22. 2.11 R' U R F U' R2 F2 
23. 2.52 F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U R U2 
24. 1.97 F' U F' R2 F U F2 R' F' R' 
25. 2.27 R2 F2 U F U2 R2 F' U' 
26. 2.19 F2 U' F R' F R2 U' R 
27. 2.05 R F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 
28. 4.22+ F' U2 F R' F' R F2 R2 U 
29. 2.16 F U F' R2 F U2 R' U' F' 
30. 3.34 F' R2 U F' R' F U2 F U' 
31. 3.08 F2 R' F' U F U2 F R' U' 
32. 4.06+ R2 U F R' U F' R F' U 
33. 2.18 U F' U F2 R2 U' F R' F' 
34. 2.21 U2 R2 U R' U2 F R' F' 
35. 2.09 R' U' R' U F U' R F2 
36. 2.31 U F U2 R U' R' F' R2 
37. 1.83 U2 F' U' F' R F2 R' 
38. 2.00 U2 F U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 
39. 3.25 R' F2 R2 U R' F' U R' U 
40. 2.27 F R F' U' F U' R U2 
41. 1.78 U' R' F2 R F2 U2 R' F 
42. 2.16 R2 U R' U F' U R' 
43. 3.11 R2 U2 F' R F' U R2 F' U' 
44. 2.52 U' F2 R U R' F2 R F' U' 
45. 2.56 F' R U' R U2 F2 R' F U' F 
46. 1.93 F' R' U F' R U F2 U2 R' 
47. 1.93 R' U' F2 U' F2 U' R' F 
48. 2.08 F' U' R F' U F2 U R' U' 
49. (5.43+) U2 F' U R U' F2 R U' R2 U' 
50. 2.84 R U' F' U2 F' R U2 F R' U' 
51. 1.72 U R2 F' U' F R F' U 
52. 1.66 R2 U F2 U F R U' R2 U' 
53. (1.34) R F' U R2 U F2 R2 U F' U' 
54. 1.97 U' F2 R' F' U F2 R' F U' R2 
55. 3.13 F U F' R2 U F R2 F2 
56. 2.68 U2 F' U F U' F' R' F2 U 
57. 2.52 U R2 F U' R2 U' F2 U R 
58. 2.18 R2 U' R' F U2 F R2 F' U' 
59. 2.52 U F' U R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
60. 2.15 R2 F' R2 F U' F' U R' U' 
61. 2.84 R U R' U F' U F R U 
62. 1.75 R2 F R' U' F U2 R2 F U' 
63. 1.81 F' R' U2 R F' U2 F' 
64. 2.06 U2 F' U' R2 F R U2 F' U 
65. 2.00 U2 R F2 U F' U' F U' R' 
66. 2.22 U2 F U' F' R2 F2 R' 
67. 2.71 F U' F U2 R F' U2 R U2 
68. 2.06 F R' U2 R U2 F' U' F2 U 
69. 2.80 F2 U2 F' U F2 R F' R' F 
70. 2.18 F2 R F2 U2 R U2 R2 
71. 2.06 R' F' R' F2 U F U2 F R' 
72. 2.13 F U R U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U' 
73. 2.47 U2 F' R F2 R F U' F2 
74. 2.90 U2 R F2 R2 F' R U2 F' 
75. 1.83 U R2 F U' R2 F U2 F' 
76. 2.28 U' R' F2 U' R2 U F' R' 
77. 2.38 R U R F2 R F2 R F 
78. 2.41 R' F2 U' R U' R F R2 U2 
79. 1.86 F2 U' F U2 F U2 R' F2 R 
80. 2.13 U R F' U F2 R' F' U2 F U' 
81. 2.09 R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U' R2 
82. 1.63 F' R F2 U2 R F' R2 F R2 
83. 2.44 R F' R' F2 R U2 R2 F' R' 
84. 3.97 R F' R2 F R2 F' U R2 U' 
85. 2.56 F R2 F2 U F' U F2 U F2 R' 
86. 2.16 U F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 U R' 
87. 2.33 U2 F2 U' F R' U2 F' U R' U' 
88. 2.06 R F' U' F2 R U2 R U2 R' 
89. 3.05 U' R U R2 U F' R2 U' R2 U2 
90. 2.22 R' U' R2 U2 F U' R' U F' 
91. 2.31 U F U2 F U F2 R' F' U' 
92. 2.43 U' F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 
93. 1.66 U2 R F' R' F R' F2 R2 U 
94. 2.53 F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 
95. 2.47 U R2 F U2 F U' R2 U' 
96. 2.91 R F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U' 
97. 2.31 R2 F U' R' F2 R F' R' U' 
98. 3.02 F2 U' R U' R U' F2 U' R2 
99. 1.75 R F2 R U' R' U' F 
100. 1.63 F2 U R' F' U F2 U' F U


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2011)

Megaminx:
Avg5: 1:41.60, 1:39.14, 1:43.74, (1:51.37), (1:34.59+) = *1:41.49 *
Avg12: 1:43.97, 1:43.02, 1:35.16, 1:43.71, 1:48.56, (1:59.17), 1:49.18, 1:41.60, 1:39.14, 1:43.74, 1:51.37, (1:34.59+) = *1:43.94*

The 1:34.59+ would have been PB if not for the +2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 4, 2011)

*6.22 Full Step Single* (Double X-Cross)

F2 U2 L B' R B R2 U' L2 B2 L F' D U L2 R2 D U' L2 F' B U D R2 L2 



Spoiler



x2 y U' F L F' R2 U2 y' R' F2 R (9)

U' y' R U' R' U R U R' (17)

U' L' U2 L U' L' U L (25)

U R' U' R' F R F' U R (34)

U R U R' U' R'F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (50)



50/6.22= *8.04 TPS* wtf


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> *6.22 Full Step Single* (Double X-Cross)
> 
> F2 U2 L B' R B R2 U' L2 B2 L F' D U L2 R2 D U' L2 F' B U D R2 L2
> 
> ...



fake.

My accomplishment: 2 sub 10's in a row on qcube 3x3, 9.706, 9.824. The 9.82 should have been like 8.80 but I messed up a V perm.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> *6.22 Full Step Single* (Double X-Cross)
> 
> F2 U2 L B' R B R2 U' L2 B2 L F' D U L2 R2 D U' L2 F' B U D R2 L2
> 
> ...


 
Is this your FMC PB too?


----------



## Jakube (Nov 4, 2011)

Doing better and better... (4x4x4)

*Best avg12: 1:01.60*

1:03.90, (55.02), 55.18, (1:09.68), 56.90, 56.28, 1:05.44, 1:04.40, 1:00.99, 1:07.31, 1:02.90, 1:02.68

*Best avg5: 56.12* (solves 2 to 6)


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm finally full OLL and PLL! I finished full OLL two days ago and finished full PLL yesterday. The only reason I got OLL before PLL was because when I first learned CFOP I didn't like badmephistos N perms so I just used two look for all those cases. Once I got close to full OLL I decided to look up some good algs for the N perms  I'm sure in some cases using full OLL makes me a tad slower but I really enjoy doing the algs better than trying for speed lol


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 4, 2011)

FINALLY!!!


Statistics for 11-04-2011 17:12:02

Average: 59.02
Standard Deviation: 2.32
Best Time: 53.34
Worst Time: 1:03.86
Individual Times:
1.	59.73 Rw2 D' Uw U' B' F U2 B' L Rw R F L U' B2 Fw2 D' U2 B' Rw' B2 D2 Rw2 R' F Rw' D' Uw' U2 L' Rw' R' B Uw' B F' Rw2 R' Fw' Rw
2.	1:02.27	Rw' B' U B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 D L R2 B2 D Uw Fw L2 F' D Uw' U' Rw' R2 D' F' Uw B2 Fw F2 U2 L' Rw' R B2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw'
3.	(53.34)	L' Rw Uw2 Rw' R' Fw F2 D2 L R2 Fw F' Uw L U Fw2 D F2 D' U2 Fw' Rw' U' L F R2 Fw F' D2 Rw2 R' D L' Rw2 B' Fw2 F D' F' R'
4.	(1:03.86)	R' F2 Rw' B2 Uw2 B' F2 D Uw' U2 L D2 Uw' U Rw' R F Uw' U' Fw2 L' Rw R2 U Rw' Fw D2 U L Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw' U B' Fw L Rw2 Uw
5.	55.05 D U' L D L' Uw Rw D B D' Uw' U2 Fw2 F D' Rw B' Fw L R2 U' F' D' Uw' B' Fw' Rw Uw' L' D' B2 Fw F2 L R' D2 Uw2 U2 L' R2

part of a 1:02.76 avg of 12, both pb's


----------



## r_517 (Nov 4, 2011)

PB Single 4.17 u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-2 / UUdd


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

r_517 said:


> PB Single 4.17 u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-2 / UUdd


Nice. UWR I guess (your avg5 and 12 are as well in case you didn't realise). 9 turns for me  But didn't try fast/timed


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 4, 2011)

3x3 Average of 12 : *10.81*  
10.51, (10.08), 10.71, 10.42, 10.15, 11.76, (12.19), 10.68, 10.44, 11.35, 11.60, 10.48



Spoiler



Average of 12: *10.81*
1. 10.51 D' L D' F2 R2 U B' U2 L' U2 L' U' R F' B2 R' U2 L2 B' L' R' F B2 R B2 
2. (10.08) B2 R2 F2 B2 R' L B' U2 F' L2 F2 R' U2 D' L R' F L B' U D' B R B' R' 
3. 10.71 R2 D B' R' F2 L U' D' R F B' L2 B' L2 F' U' L D2 R F U L2 U F' R' 
4. 10.42 B L U D F' R' U D B L' D2 R' F' D2 U' B2 R L2 B2 L2 D' R F' B' L' 
5. 10.15 D B' L2 R2 F2 D' B R2 F2 B L2 D R' F2 U' B' F' D2 U' L2 R U D' L U 
6. 11.76 L2 U2 B' F2 L D' F2 B' R' L2 D B L D' B2 F' D' F B L' D' F D L D' 
7. (12.19) R' L' D' R F B' D U' B2 D L2 D R2 F' R D R F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 
8. 10.68 F2 U R' F' R F2 D B' U' F' R2 F D R2 U' L' F' R U2 B2 U F2 L' B2 R2 
9. 10.44 B L U B F' D U2 B' F2 U R' F' D' U2 L B' D2 L2 F R U' F D L F' 
10. 11.35 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 F U F2 B R2 F D2 B2 L' F' D2 R2 B R2 U D' F 
11. 11.60 R U B2 F' R2 F2 L B' D F2 D2 R2 L2 U' F L U L2 D' U2 R2 F U2 D' F2 
12. 10.48 R' U R B2 U2 D2 R B L2 F2 L' F2 B2 L' F2 B' R2 L D2 B U B' U2 F D2


Pretty easy scrambles, 10.15 was a forced PLL skip
Solves 1-5 are a 10.36 average of 5 

and OH average of 12 *21.72*
20.13, 21.54, 24.97, 24.29, (25.74), (16.77), 17.26, 22.74, 24.73, 20.62, 18.82, 22.16

Really lucky, PLL skips on 16(PB) and 17(and a sune ) and an easy xcross on the 18 lol


Spoiler



Average of 12:* 21.72*
1. 20.13 F' U R' L' F L2 B' U B D' R2 L U' R D R' D2 L' B U2 R D2 U2 F U' 
2. 21.54 B' R2 D U F' R2 L2 D B' U' L' F B2 D R F' L' F L2 F2 R D L B R 
3. 24.97 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 B' U' D L' F' L2 B2 L D' U' B L' B' L' R' D U' F 
4. 24.29 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' R' B' D U B2 U F R2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' B' D U2 B' R 
5. (25.74) D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' L' D B' R2 U' B R B' L' U2 L2 D' R L' B2 L' F2 R' L2 
6. (16.77) L B2 D' U L2 U2 D F2 R2 L' F2 L B D L D R F' R' B' U' L B2 R2 B2 
7. 17.26 R F' B' D' R B2 D2 L' D2 B' L R' B2 F' L' D R D' L2 F' U R2 U2 B2 L2 
8. 22.74 U L' B L U2 B U L' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U2 R B' F U' R F R D2 F2 R F 
9. 24.73 F' U D B' R D2 L2 U' D2 R B2 D U' F2 R' L' F' B L B2 D' L F B2 U 
10. 20.62 B' F2 U2 D2 F D2 B' F2 L' R' D R2 F R U2 L' D2 R2 L' F2 D U' R' B' U2 
11. 18.82 L2 B' F R U D2 F2 B' D' B L2 U' L B' U2 R2 U' L2 R B D2 R' L' F' L 
12. 22.16 U R U D2 F' D' L2 R U F L' R D2 F' R2 L U2 L D' L' D2 R B L' D



Solves 6-10 are a 20.21 average of 5(PB)


----------



## r_517 (Nov 4, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Nice. UWR I guess (your avg5 and 12 are as well in case you didn't realise). 9 turns for me  But didn't try fast/timed


lucky scramble


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 4, 2011)

42.18 4x4 avg 12 with my new sheng shou v3.anyone know how to make it better ？outer layer feels loose and locks up :/


----------



## r_517 (Nov 4, 2011)

Avg of 616: 7.22

Avg of 12: 6.30


Spoiler



1.	5.81	u=-2,d=-2 / u=1,d=4 / u=1,d=2 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2 / u=6 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=-3 / dUdU
2.	6.61	u=6,d=5 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=2,d=6 / u=2,d=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / u=5 / u=4 / u=-2 / d=3 / Uddd
3.	6.06	u=5,d=-3 / u=-3,d=-4 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-4,d=6 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=5 / d=6 / dUUd
4.	5.66	u=2,d=-3 / u=6,d=1 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=-3 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=0 / u=2 / u=2 / d=4 / dUdU
5.	6.44	u=-2,d=4 / u=5,d=2 / u=6,d=-4 / u=0,d=5 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-4 / d=1 / dUUd
6.	5.79	u=1,d=6 / u=4,d=0 / u=-2,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=-1 / u=-5 / d=0 / UUUU
7.	6.96	u=6,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=-5,d=6 / u=3,d=4 / u=-1 / u=5 / u=0 / u=-2 / u=6 / d=4 / dUdU
8.	7.49	u=1,d=4 / u=1,d=5 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=1,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / u=-3 / d=-3 / UUUU
9.	(8.16)	u=-3,d=-4 / u=-3,d=6 / u=-2,d=-4 / u=3,d=1 / u=6 / u=-1 / u=3 / u=-2 / u=3 / d=3 / UUdd
10.	5.74	u=5,d=-1 / u=2,d=-3 / u=2,d=-1 / u=-3,d=4 / u=4 / u=3 / u=5 / u=1 / u=-2 / d=-3 / dUUd
11.	(5.36)	u=4,d=-2 / u=2,d=4 / u=2,d=4 / u=-1,d=-2 / u=1 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=3 / UUdU
12.	6.45	u=-2,d=-2 / u=2,d=0 / u=1,d=-3 / u=5,d=3 / u=-5 / u=4 / u=-3 / u=-5 / u=-1 / d=5 / dUdd



Avg of 5: 5.88


Spoiler



1.	(5.42)	u=-1,d=4 / u=4,d=0 / u=-4,d=0 / u=-4,d=4 / u=-1 / u=-3 / u=4 / u=4 / u=-4 / d=6 / ddUU
2.	5.69	u=5,d=-5 / u=0,d=-1 / u=2,d=5 / u=2,d=-4 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-2 / d=4 / UUUd
3.	(6.53)	u=3,d=3 / u=3,d=-1 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-2 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=-2 / u=-5 / u=-3 / d=1 / UdUd
4.	5.84	u=2,d=3 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=-3,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=5 / d=0 / UUUd
5.	6.10	u=5,d=-2 / u=4,d=6 / u=5,d=-4 / u=2,d=-2 / u=-4 / u=2 / u=6 / u=2 / u=0 / d=2 / UddU



Single: 4.17 u=-4,d=0 / u=-3,d=2 / u=-2,d=1 / u=-3,d=0 / u=-3 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-1 / u=5 / d=-2 / UUdd


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2011)

Columns first (physical cube)

13.46 avg5 (WAT) = (17.80), (13.08), 13.33, 13.23, 13.83
15.29 avg12 = (13.08), 13.33, 13.23, 13.83, 15.92, 15.45, 15.31, 20.06, 15.24, (20.59), 16.17, 14.39


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 4, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Is this your FMC PB too?


 
Is this a reference to my solves having a really high turn count?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Columns first (physical cube)
> 
> 13.46 avg5 (WAT) = (17.80), (13.08), 13.33, 13.23, 13.83
> 15.29 avg12 = (13.08), 13.33, 13.23, 13.83, 15.92, 15.45, 15.31, 20.06, 15.24, (20.59), 16.17, 14.39


 
What steps?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

F R' F L2 F' B2 U L2 B2 U' B' F2 D2 F' U2 B2 F2 D' F' L' R F2 L D B'

13.55, Full-step PB.

F' R' F' L' B2 - Accidental X-Cross (Actually B' B' at the end)
d R' U2 R2 U R'
D2 L' U' L D2 (Actually D D for the first D2 and D' D' for second)
y' R U R' U' R U R'
f R U R' U' f' U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R (U' U' on the U2')
y' M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' (Actually M' M' for all M2's)

Animated Solve

50stm/13.55=3.69 TPS stm --- 55htm/13.55=4.06 TPS htm --- 57etm/13.55=4.21 TPS etm

Fabulous new PB! 

~Jaycee

EDIT : WTF 3 solves later : 13.50 Full-step.

B' L D' B' D U2 B' D2 F' L B U2 D' B' D2 B U2 F D F D2 L' U' R2 B. Can't seem to reconstruct. Had F R U R' U' F' OLL and A-perm.

<3 PB Average of 5.

13.55, (21.63), 19.79, (13.50), 17.38 = 16.90.

This from a guy who averages ~21.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> What steps?


I used this method: http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/col3/


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I used this method: http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/col3/


 
pfft

real men fix bad edges


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 5, 2011)

Average of 5: 1.52
1. 1.38 R' F2 U2 R' F U2 F R' U2 
2. (1.33) F U R2 U' F2 U F U2 R' 
3. 1.61 U2 F' U' R F2 R F2 R2 
4. (1.94) F R F' R2 U R' F2 
5. 1.56 F2 R U' F U' F' R' F' U'


----------



## EricReese (Nov 5, 2011)

This is an accomplishment that I managed to fail this scramble so hard.

L R' B' F L R2 B' F L F' B D2 R2 F B' R F' R F' U2 R' L U2 R' F

One move cross, planned the first 2 pairs, Sune OLL, with Y perm, and I only get 12.05. I can't believe how hard i choked on PLL


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 5, 2011)

WTF ao100! =D <3
Beat sooooo many PBs in this, it's crazy, not to mention the amount of sub-10s is just 



Spoiler



Me right now:





number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.24
worst time: 16.67

current avg5: 13.44 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 9.25 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 11.47 (σ = 2.05)
best avg12: 9.48 (σ = 1.06) (includes 9.25 ao5)

current avg100: 11.35 (σ = 2.11)
best avg100: 11.35 (σ = 2.11)

session avg: 11.35 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 11.36

Average of 100: 11.35
1. 11.60 R F L' U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 R U' D F' U' F U2 R B2 U' R2 D' L U R L2 F' 
2. 11.98 L' F' U2 L U B' D' F2 L2 U' F R' F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' B R D L R2 B' R' 
3. 11.84 U' D2 L U2 L' U2 D2 F' U2 L R D F U2 F2 D2 B U' F' U2 D' R' D2 R2 D' 
4. 12.48 F' B' L U' R' B' D' B2 D U2 R2 L' D L U2 L U B' D L' R B' F' D2 B' 
5. 12.59 U L2 U R' D L B' L' U2 R' F L D' U' R2 U' F' L2 F2 B U2 R' L' U F2 
6. 13.81 B L F2 D R2 L' B F R2 L' U B2 R2 B2 L B2 U' F D L U B U' D2 L' 
7. 11.93 B' F U D F' R L D U2 R L D2 L B U' L' D B2 D L2 F2 L F2 R D 
8. 11.31 F D R' U L' F R' B2 U' F B2 R' B R D' L' F' D' U F2 D F' B2 D B 
9. 15.13 B F2 U' D2 L' D R D' L D' F2 R F' D2 L2 D2 F' R D2 L' B' L F R F' 
10. 11.19 F' L2 B R D R L2 F D' R2 L2 U2 D L D2 F D R2 B2 U' L F' R F' U2 
11. 10.48 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 F D' R B2 R F' R D B' R' B' F D2 R' B' U D2 
12. 12.45 U' B' D' U2 F' L2 U F D' R' D2 L' D2 L' D F2 L2 B D F R' U2 B D' R 
13. 8.86 U2 R' U' R L D' B R2 B2 D' R2 F R U' F' B2 U' L2 R U2 B' U F' R D 
14. 12.59 L2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 L B' R D' B L2 D' R2 D' R2 L' U2 R' L2 U2 R2 F U2 D' 
15. 14.24 L2 D U' B' R U' D L2 B' D' U' F B' U2 F R' B2 R2 B U' L2 F' B' L' F' 
16. 8.32 F2 U F U2 R' U D' F' L' D2 R2 U2 L' R2 U2 D2 B R' B2 R' B F2 R U R 
17. 12.90 B L2 D R2 B2 L2 R U2 L2 R2 U' B' R D L2 B R2 F2 B' D' U' L F' L' B 
18. 16.61 R' L' F' R B2 D L' D2 R F' B' U R B U2 D R U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D' L R' 
19. 11.07 U D2 B R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' U' R D' L F' U R' U F L R U' R' U2 R2 U 
20. 9.66 B' L R' B' L' U F' L D R U R B R' D' F2 D' R' L' B' R2 B2 U2 D' R2 
21. 11.21 B' U' B2 D' U L D F2 B' L' U F2 U' R2 D' B U2 F' R2 U L' F2 U' D' R' 
22. 13.60 F' D U2 F2 U' R' D R2 D' L2 U' L' B' U2 B L' D2 R2 F U' L B' L D2 L 
23. 7.27 D' B2 F D2 R' D U2 R2 F' D' U2 B' L' B' D2 L2 U L' B D' U2 R2 D' U B' 
24. 7.22 R L' B2 L R F D2 L2 F' U2 B2 U' R' D2 R' D L' D' F2 B' R B F2 U D' 
25. 10.49 D' R2 B2 D2 F' D R2 D2 L2 U D2 R' F D' R' U' L2 U2 L' D U2 B2 R U' R2 
26. 11.12 L' R F2 U F L F2 U B' L' B' L2 R2 U D' R' F' D B2 F R B F' R' L 
27. 15.46 F' L2 U' B R' U F' L B F L U' L' F2 U2 R2 D' F R' D2 U L2 F2 U F' 
28. 12.19 D2 B' F' D F L' U F2 B L2 F R2 D F2 U R U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' F R' 
29. 15.36 L F' U B2 U2 L' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 U' R L' U' D F2 U' B2 D' R' B U' R' 
30. 11.44 D B R2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' D' L2 F L' B' U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 
31. 12.08 B' U R U' F L2 F' U' R F' R' F' B D L2 U' B F L D L' D R U L' 
32. 10.05 U B2 D' L2 R D F' U2 D2 B' D F2 D2 L2 B' F' L2 U' B' R' B2 F2 U' R2 B 
33. 13.02 B' L U' L U2 F R B F L' D' R' D U' L' R F2 D2 B F2 L' R2 D B' F' 
34. 12.80 L2 D' F2 L' B' R' F2 L' B' R F B' L F2 B' L' B R U R2 F B R U2 B 
35. 12.49 F R2 D U' F U2 B2 R2 L F2 B U2 R' L F L U' F R L B' U2 L' U B' 
36. 9.42 B' L U' L2 R D' L F' B' D B' L' D L D B2 F' R2 L2 F R' F D U' B' 
37. 10.51 U B' U2 R2 B U D' L R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D' F2 R L2 B D2 F R L2 
38. 15.44 B R L B2 D L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R B2 F U L2 B D' U' B' U D' B' R' U F2 
39. 13.60 R2 B R' L U L' U R' U' B' F' U' B F' D' L2 B' L2 R U' B F' L' U' F' 
40. 10.67 D2 B U2 D B' L' F' U B2 L R F' B L' R B' D' F R' L' F2 R2 U F R' 
41. 13.84 F U B' L' U2 D' F2 R' U R2 F' D2 F2 L D2 F2 D U F D' B' U F' D B' 
42. 10.38 D' L D B' D' B2 D U B' U R' U2 D' F2 U B2 R' L B' U D B2 R2 B2 U 
43. 13.33 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 L' B D L' R B2 R2 B' D' R D2 F' R' D' R' L2 D' U' R2 U 
44. 10.37 R' B D' R' L2 F2 R' L F2 U' F2 B2 L B' F L' U F' D2 U F L D' L' U' 
45. (6.24) U2 F' L' R2 U L' D2 L' R2 F U L2 D' B R U2 D B' F' R' L2 F R' D' R2 
46. 14.34 R2 B' U' R2 B2 U2 B F D2 R L2 D B F R D' F' U2 D2 R' L2 F' D' F' L2 
47. 10.39 F D' L' U' R' B L2 R' F2 R2 F' R L2 U B' U F D2 B2 L' F D R L F2 
48. 11.78 R' D' U2 L2 B D' R2 U2 D B2 F2 L' F' B U D2 B R B' L D' L' B2 F' L 
49. 12.82 L' B2 F R' D' L2 U' D' B U2 D L' D' U' R2 B2 U2 D B2 U' R' L F L' U' 
50. 9.94 D U' R' F' B D2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' L R2 B U D2 F B2 L2 B 
51. 9.15 U' D2 R D R' U2 F2 B2 U2 B L2 D' R U' B U2 L2 U' R2 B' D L2 F R2 U2 
52. 8.35 B2 F R F2 R U2 F U R' U F2 D R2 U' L2 R' U' L2 R' B L' U' D L2 D2 
53. 9.98 R F2 D L' R' D L D' U' R2 U D2 R2 L' U D2 R' B R' L U' D2 R' D' L 
54. 11.81 R L F2 U' R' F' R2 U' L R U' F B2 L' B2 U R U2 D2 F' U' R F2 L2 F' 
55. 11.83 F2 R2 U2 D B' L' D' R' U' F B2 U' R2 F U B2 F U2 D R2 U2 F' B U B2 
56. 11.22 R' F' D2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 U F2 R' B L' U F' B2 U R L2 F' R' U' D L 
57. 13.90 R2 L D2 B2 R2 U R' L U' D2 F2 D' U' R' U2 R2 L2 B D L2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' 
58. 12.43 R2 F2 D R2 D2 U F2 D U' B D U2 R2 F2 R U' F B2 U B2 L' D2 F L2 R 
59. 11.87 D2 F2 R' D B2 F' L2 F' R2 F' B' L' B2 L' U2 F2 R' L' U2 F' L' R F D U 
60. 13.10 U L D R' L B2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' L D U L2 B D2 B2 U' R2 F' U' R U' R' 
61. 11.89 D B2 F R2 U2 L U' B2 U' R F' L U2 B2 U2 B' F' R2 F' L' U F L F2 B' 
62. 9.55 B2 D2 B2 D B L2 F' D' L F2 R' D2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 B2 L2 D B R' L2 U F 
63. 11.41 R' F2 R L U B U' L' D2 F' B D2 R' L' F R' F2 U B' D2 F B' D' R U' 
64. 12.06 L' F R L F' R2 U' F2 D' B D' B2 D L U2 L F2 D' U R' D2 R L B2 D 
65. 9.65 U' F L D' B' L F2 L2 F' L2 F R D2 R2 B2 U' F' L' U L B2 F' D L B 
66. 8.24 U B L U2 B2 F D R B' F R2 U F' R U' R' B' L' B L' F2 L' B' R2 F2 
67. 15.52 L' B L B U2 B F2 D' B' D' U2 B R2 F' D' B R2 L2 U L' U B' R L U2 
68. 8.02 F' U2 B2 U' D2 L' F2 R2 F' L' D2 F R2 F' R' F' D' F2 U L2 B U2 L2 U' F 
69. 14.78 L' B R2 L2 U2 F' U L2 F2 U' L2 D' B' R B L' R D' L' R2 U2 F2 D U F 
70. 14.56 D B L2 F' U' B2 R' D2 F2 D' F' L' D' L2 D' L2 U2 R L' F2 U D2 L' R D2 
71. 8.48 L B U L2 F2 R' B' F U R2 L F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R U R2 F 
72. 10.37 U' D' B D' U B F' D2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R U2 D L2 R D' F' L' R' U' 
73. 11.62 L F' U2 F U2 R2 F B' U' B R2 U2 D R L2 D' F D2 F' R2 U' B2 D2 U' L 
74. 8.03 B2 D R' D' U F2 B2 L' D R2 L' D R' L' F' R L B2 L2 D' F2 R D2 F R2 
75. 11.49 L' B' R' D F2 U L R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 L B D L2 R' U' F' B2 D F' D' R2 L' 
76. 9.57 U' R U' F2 R F U2 R2 U' R L' B2 U' B' L U B2 D' R2 L B' F2 U' L2 U2 
77. 8.94 F2 B D' B' D2 L' R2 D' L' D2 L' F2 R U2 B L' D' F' L R' U' R2 U' F2 D 
78. 9.25 L2 R2 D' B F D B' U L' R B2 D2 U' L2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 R L D' R' B2 R2 
79. 8.18 U2 L2 U2 R' D' B L' B' D' B2 U' D2 L2 U2 B F' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F B R' B' 
80. 10.40 L2 U' R F2 R2 F2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' F2 L' R' B2 D' L U F2 D' R' L' D B2 D' 
81. 10.92 U2 R2 B2 L2 F R L2 D U' B2 R2 U' B2 D F' R2 F' R2 U D' F2 D2 F' B2 U' 
82. 10.40 D2 F2 U B L2 B' F L D' B R U L2 R2 B' D' F2 R L' F2 B2 D F B' L2 
83. 7.52 U' F2 D U' L U2 L' R2 B' U2 R2 F L2 R' F U R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B F U' D 
84. 10.87 F2 R' D2 U F L2 U B' D' L B2 R' D F' B' D' U2 F2 R F2 B2 R U2 F' D' 
85. 8.27 B' D R2 F2 D' L D2 L F' B' U B2 D R2 U' R B' U' L' D F' R2 F' B' D' 
86. 10.59 D F D R B F2 D2 U R' U D2 L B2 F D2 L U2 B2 R B' L' B' F' R U2 
87. 11.32 D L' U' F2 L2 R' U2 D F' U B' L D' R U' L' R' D2 F B' U' B' U' B R' 
88. 10.89 F' U B U F2 R D R D L' F' B D F' R2 D' B' U' D2 R F' R' D' R F2 
89. 7.88 U L' R' U R D' B2 F' L F' U B' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' L' U' D' B L F2 B2 
90. 13.14 U2 R D R D' B' U F2 B U' B' R L' F' D B R' L B' D2 F D2 L2 U' R' 
91. 12.37 F' B2 U' B' D2 R D2 F2 U' D B' L' D R' F2 D' R2 L' D2 R' F L D L' U 
92. 9.38 F2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 R F' D2 U B' L U' R' U' B' D2 L2 D L U D2 R D L' 
93. 9.20 B L' F D' L R2 D F2 D2 U2 F' U R2 F R2 F D2 R2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' R F' 
94. 12.38 L D F2 L' D F' U2 D' B' R U B D2 L F' R B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' R' B2 L' 
95. 8.29 R2 U R B' F R' D' B L' B' R2 D' F2 D U L R' D2 F' L2 R' D' U R2 F2 
96. (16.67) R' F' U L R' U D B2 D L' F2 R B' L R' B D' F U D L' U2 R' D R 
97. 14.80 U' D R D F' U B2 R' D B' R2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 B D' F' R' B' R2 L2 U2 D' 
98. 9.63 R2 D2 B' F' D F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 B2 R' D2 B L2 B2 D' B' L' D2 B L2 D' B' 
99. 12.94 B D' R' L D' U2 F L2 D2 B U2 D F' L D2 F' D2 B F2 U2 B2 F2 L B U2 
100. 12.59 L' D U' R L2 U' R L F2 L F2 B U B' L' D U2 R' F2 D' U B2 U' F U2



EDIT: I'm just going to sneak this by here because I don't want to make another post (mostly because I like how 4/5 of the PBs in my sig are here). This is the day after I did the 11.35 ao100 above. 

PB single. I wasn't sure to count it NL or not, but people told me it's NL, so I guess I'll count it as such. 

http://tinyurl.com/4yoxjb4
5.33 L2 U2 R2 F2 R U' F U' D2 B' L' R2 B2 L' B' U2 L R' B' L' R' B' R2 U2 R 

Huge jump from my previous PB, even beating my lucky one, which I thought I'd never do...


----------



## Hershey (Nov 5, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> WTF ao100! =D <3
> Beat sooooo many PBs in this, it's crazy, not to mention the amount of sub-10s is just
> 
> 
> ...


 
9.25 average of 5 and 9.48 average of 12. You da mofo boss!


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 5, 2011)

What!!! 37 move 15 sim solve 13.24 seconds PB~ 12ish right now i'm averaging 40.


----------



## Julian (Nov 5, 2011)

9.47 L2 R2 U' F' U' B F U R' D B' R D2 F' B2 D2 F2 B U L2 F R D2 U L


Spoiler



F D' F' R2 D2
U R' U2 R U' y R U R'
U' L U' L2 U' L
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
U F R U R' U' F'
U R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I can seriously call myself sub-2:00 on 4x4 now.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 5, 2011)

3x3

number of times: 234/234
best time: 10.62
worst time: 17.75

current avg5: 14.32 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 11.53 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 13.96 (σ = 0.46)
best avg12: 12.45 (σ = 0.47)

current avg100: 13.27 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 13.21 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 13.53 (σ = 1.23)

Breaks old avg100 PB by .02 :3


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 5, 2011)

I got an 18 second average in comp, and I was aiming for 22.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

yay exploded my ssv3, i must have an accomplishment for being the most rough turner right???

EDIT: 100th post lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 5, 2011)

ru3x3sim 1.87 single, 2 look solve.

Reconstruction:

F2L: U R2 U' R U' R' U R
LL: U' R U R' U R U2 R'

18 keypresses/1.872 = 9.62kps


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2011)

Pb single, avg5, avg12 and avg100. 

number of times: 106/106
best time: 7.26
worst time: 18.16

best avg5: 11.12 (σ = 0.99)
(7.26)[PLL skip], 10.06, (15.73), 10.87, 12.44

best avg12: 12.16 (σ = 1.26)
(7.26)[PLL skip], 10.06, (15.73), 10.87, 12.44, 12.87, 10.74, 12.80, 14.10, 11.64, 12.28, 13.81

best avg100: 13.24 (σ = 1.62)
11.36, 11.88, 13.25, 11.88, 15.37, 11.97, 12.26, 10.94, 15.64, 15.40, 13.09, 11.81, 16.88+, 11.63, 14.30, 15.62, 13.95, 13.66, 13.10, 16.20, (7.26)[PLL skip], 10.06, 15.73, 10.87, 12.44, 12.87, 10.74, 12.80, 14.10, 11.64, 12.28, 13.81, 13.43, 13.86, 14.62, 13.44, 13.87, 13.46, 12.42, 17.19, 13.03, 11.83, 11.29, 14.25, 12.99, 12.54, 10.41, 12.05, 11.43, 13.44, 14.05, 11.62, 14.84, 15.50, 13.50, 12.67, 10.76, 12.56, 11.97, 12.40, 13.94, 15.30, 15.47, 12.99, 11.59, 12.65, 15.33, 10.80[PLL skip], 14.02, 13.23, 13.54, 13.77, 11.58, 14.00, 16.05+, 12.90[PLL skip], 11.06, 13.68, 17.67, 9.50[OLL skip], 15.92, 15.68, 14.44, 13.17, (18.16), 11.99, 11.93, 12.58, 12.99, 12.87, 13.63, 13.65, 12.97, 15.00, 13.07, 12.67, 12.87, 13.89, 12.24, 14.34

(7.26) U2 B2 R2 F L' B2 F' L F U' B D R' B2 R D2 B L2 D' B2 U' B' L' F R' 


Spoiler



Lol, RU turns are nice...

Inspection: x'
Accidental x-cross: F' L F' D L D'
F2L #2: y' R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L #3: U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L #4: U' R U' R' U R U' R'

OLL: U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2

= 39 moves HTM 

39/7.26 = 5.37 TPS


----------



## pappas (Nov 5, 2011)

Stickered my teraminx then solved it. Stickering took forever. 
Also nice times Zane  ^^


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2011)

1:38.80, 1:33.75, 1:35.96, 1:31.07, 1:35.90, 1:31.98, (1:39.56), 1:24.81, 1:26.44, 1:38.56, (1:24.43), 1:32.25 = *1:32.95*
Could roll this more seeing as last 5 solves are 1:27.83 avg5, but I'm bored of 5x5 right now


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Pb single, avg5, avg12 and avg100.


 
Nice averages. :tu Is 7.26 PB single?

5x5:
2:11.58, (2:04.31), 2:22.71, 2:21.69, (2:47.52) = 2:18.66 (In weekly competition)
rolled to 2:11.58, (2:04.31), 2:22.71, 2:21.69, (2:47.52), 2:22.22, 2:27.68, 2:20.50, 2:40.19, 2:12.21, 2:22.83, 2:41.38 = 2:24.30
Both are PBs. 2:04 single was nice, PB is 2:03.


----------



## CRO (Nov 5, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> *Pb single*, avg5, avg12 and avg100.
> 
> number of times: 106/106
> best time: 7.26
> ...


 


RCTACameron said:


> Nice averages. :tu *Is 7.26 PB single?*
> 
> 5x5:
> 2:11.58, (2:04.31), 2:22.71, 2:21.69, (2:47.52) = 2:18.66 (In weekly competition)
> ...


 
I really don't know


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2011)

CRO said:


> I really don't know


 
Oops, how did I miss that? :fp


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2011)

8.36 Non-Lucky 3x3 solve!

Done on my OH cube (it was a random solve to break in the lube I just applied)

LL: anti-sune and CCW U-perm


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

1:41.82 4x4 Double Parity. I think it's my fastest DP solve. I would've shattered my PB if it wasn't. Reduction done at :52 and F3L done and 1:13


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 5, 2011)

First sub-20 average!

*18.88*

Time	Scramble
*20.13* F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D' B L2 D' U2 L B' F R L F' U2 F D R2 F' R U' L D2
*18.49* R F' U L U D L' U B D2 U' L B' U' L' U2 F U' F' B' L D R2 U' L2
*19.25* B2 L' U' L' B L' U2 D' L' B L F2 U' D' L' F2 R2 L D F' R D B D F
*17.59	* F' D2 L' U R' B D2 F' D2 B' F' U D' F L' F2 B L2 R' B2 D F' B' R' U'
*18.13* D F' L' D2 U F D2 L R D' B' R2 D' U B F2 U2 D L' D' R L2 D' U' F
*17.59* R2 B' R2 U R2 U2 L U' L2 F2 D2 F' U B' F' U' F2 D F U' F U' D' F' B'
*19.27* U B2 D L2 U D2 F B' L2 R' B' U2 D2 B L U2 B' D' U2 R B' R' F2 U L
*19.15	* L2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 L2 D R L D U2 F' R2 D' B' R2 D' F2 B2 D B2 D L R
*22.52* B' U' F' U F' B L' B2 L' U2 F B2 R D U B' F2 L U2 B2 D' L2 R F' B
*16.39* L F' R2 D' L' D2 R2 F L' U2 F' R F D2 R L F' D R F2 B2 U' L F2 L
*19.2* D2 L2 R F B' U R D F' L' R' D' U2 F D B R L2 U D L B L R2 B2
*17.95* R' B2 R' F2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 R' D' F' B' L' R B2 R' D F2 U F2 L U2 D L'


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Found a nice solution for you 16.39 scramble. 

y2
L2 F R B' R' u' U2 R' u2 F R' F' // X-Cross
y' R' U' R U2 L U L' // F2L # 2
R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L # 3
d L U L' // F2L # 4
U R U R' U' B' l' U R E' z' // OLL (Might be E instead of E'; I don't know.)
y' U2 r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL


----------



## kpcube (Nov 5, 2011)

So i'm sub 25 with Roux and I just started toying with it for fun yesterday as a break from CFOP and know 0 CMLL. Impressive?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 5, 2011)

7.91 single full step!! 

L' R D2 R' D2 B2 L2 B' D' U L2 B' R B' F' U' L B F D' F2 L' R2 B' F' (copied scramble manually) 

g top y front
U L2 D2
U2 R U' R'
L U L' U L U L'
d R U R'
y U R' U' R
U r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 5, 2011)

43.02 single  Finished reduction at 23!!! with pll parity


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 5, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> 43.02 single  Finished reduction at 23!!! with pll parity


 
Is that with the shengshou v3?


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 5, 2011)

3x3 15.99 avg of 100

current avg5: 16.93 (σ = 1.38)
best avg5: 14.21 (σ = 0.92)

current avg12: 16.36 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 14.99 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 15.99 (σ = 1.46)
best avg100: 15.99 (σ = 1.46)

last 20 solves are so were just awful



Spoiler



16.06, 15.31, 15.04, 14.62, 18.39, 14.78, 17.03, 13.31, 17.64, 17.02, 14.96, 18.94, 12.92, 14.63, 15.27, 12.54, 15.06, 13.75, 16.62, 14.22, 15.45, 18.21, 17.18, 18.17, 14.66, 15.88, 14.12, 15.45, 12.99, 15.01, 14.09, 16.85, 15.69, 14.95, 16.90, 16.97, 17.97, 16.43, 18.53, 15.88, 16.03, 15.65, 17.10, 16.05, 15.55, 16.95, 15.39, 15.98, 17.19, 13.36, 16.54, 17.02, 13.72, 17.56, 14.02, 15.25, 17.64, 16.90, 18.15, 13.77, 12.95, 17.36, 17.79, 18.04, 15.98, 16.60, 16.82, 16.61, 13.18, 14.89, 17.37, 17.38, 13.23, 16.40, 17.27, 15.41, 15.53, 16.31, 17.91, 17.27, 15.33, 15.75, 16.62, 17.46, 18.00, 15.20, 16.05, 14.30, 15.01, 16.95, 16.87, 16.84, 15.83, 16.65, 14.62, 15.03, 17.52, 14.67, 18.25, 18.41


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

1:59.01, 1:55.13, 1:50.78, 1:44.79, 1:49.15, 2:01.84, 1:53.05, 1:54.13, 1:43.82, 1:31.45, 1:44.64, 1:48.72, 1:56.14, 1:44.33, 1:37.75, 1:52.43, 1:55.73, 1:59.99, 1:45.37, 1:59.40, 2:04.48, 1:50.86, 1:52.16, 1:54.61, 1:56.56, 1:40.72, 1:49.61, 1:53.86, 1:51.96, 1:54.53, 1:39.58, 1:40.89, 2:03.71, 1:59.25, 1:55.87, 1:45.58, 1:55.47, 1:40.34, 1:46.91, 1:45.47, 1:41.82, 1:45.74, 1:42.87, 1:56.32, 1:47.87, _*1:30.85*, 1:59.67, 1:41.97, 1:47.68, 1:37.68_ = 1:49.73 Average of 50

Shengshou v3 4x4.

Bolded PB single. (*grunt* Y NO SUB-1:30?!?!?)

Italicized PB Average of 5 - 1:42.44

Underlined PB Average of 12, 1:45.43

Yay!

~Jaycee


----------



## Julian (Nov 5, 2011)

Average of 100: 13.96!!!

Just wow. Such a huge jump from my previous PB. Finally an average where I didn't fail the last 25 solves.
PB Ao12 as well, solves 80-91 (13.30).

Sub-14! 
78% of solves were sub-15.


Spoiler



1. 12.47 L' R2 D' R' D B L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R D' U2 L' F' U2 R2 B F' L2 F' D F' R' 
2. 13.34 F' U B' U B' R2 L' B U' L' R F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L F2 U L' R D F' 
3. 12.75 B2 D R' B' D2 R2 B' L2 U' R2 D L2 F L B2 U2 F' B R D' L U L' B' D2 
4. 13.53 F' R U' L' B' L' B' D F2 L F' D2 F R2 L2 U2 D2 B U2 F' L2 B' L' F2 B' 
5. 13.58 D R U' B2 L B L' D U' B' R' L U' B2 U L' D F' R U' L2 F' U2 D2 L 
6. 13.56 R L2 D' R' D' U F2 D U2 R U' F2 D2 R' L2 F L' B2 F D2 F B D2 U' L' 
7. 13.40 R2 B2 U B D' B2 L2 B' U' R D U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 B F' U' 
8. 14.52 L' U' L' R2 B' D' U2 R2 D' R F' L' D' L2 B' F2 U' B' R L2 F D2 L' U L 
9. 15.34 D' L D R' U L B F R B' R' L2 D' L' D' U L' U2 B2 L U R2 L' U' L2 
10. 13.83 U' L R' D' U' F' U D2 R' D U2 R2 D R' D2 U B D' L U L' F' B2 U F2 
11. 15.08 B2 F' R B' F D' B' L2 U' B' D2 L' F D' F' R D2 R U' D2 F2 U2 F B' D2 
12. 12.91 D U' L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' D L F' U' R D' B' F2 R' B D B2 L' B U2 B' D 
13. 16.86 F' D2 U R D L F' L' U2 D R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B F D' U2 R2 F2 U' B L2 
14. 14.66+ B F U B2 L R U F U F2 R U' F' L' B2 D' L' B D' L2 F D' B D2 F2 
15. 12.22 U F' L R' U2 R B2 D' R2 L' U' R2 D' R' B U R2 B L2 B' U' F' L' R D' 
16. 14.52 F D F' L F' U L2 D U B L F2 U' D' B' L U2 D L F D U' L B' L' 
17. 14.40 B F2 U D' R2 B' F2 D B' R B L' U' D' L2 R B D R' F2 L F' D' R2 B 
18. 11.75 L U R U' L' F' U2 R2 B R' F2 B' D' L2 R2 B U' F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 F2 R 
19. 13.44 L' U2 L2 R' F' L2 B' F R' D2 F2 U R F' D R D' U' B' R' L' D2 B D' F 
20. 17.34 L F' L2 U' D R2 U B L2 F D R2 U2 D L D L' D' F B2 D' R' D L' D2 
21. 13.21 D U B D L2 F2 R2 B' F' L2 U R2 F' R B' L' U B2 U' D B L' D' L' R2 
22. 13.47 F2 U2 R D2 U' L U2 F R' D' L' U F2 D B R' D2 R2 F R' B F R2 B' F 
23. 13.21 B' R2 B R2 F' L' D F U' L D' U2 L2 D' B2 F' L' F2 U2 D2 F' L2 B U2 D 
24. 13.90 R' D' R F L F' R U' F2 L B' R' U2 D F' U2 D' R' F' U D2 R' U' D B' 
25. 13.52 L2 F' U' F' R2 U2 L' F D2 U' F2 U F' L R' B2 R' D' R U' L D2 L F U2 
26. 14.34 B2 L2 F' B2 D' B2 L2 B R U' D' F2 L' F2 L' F' D2 L' U' R2 L' F2 R D' L2 
27. 18.78 R U B L' R F2 L' D F2 L' U2 F' B' L B' U B R2 B2 L B2 U2 B U2 L 
28. 13.41 F2 B' R' D' L' U' B D' B2 R2 B U2 L2 D' R L' U2 D F2 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 
29. 12.97 U2 D2 F L2 U D2 B' U D R2 D F2 U' D' B' U2 L2 U2 F D2 U B2 R D' B 
30. 12.00 U' F' B' R2 U' D2 F2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' D L2 B' D' B2 U D2 F L2 U F2 B U 
31. 14.36 D' L2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 L F R L2 D' U2 F D' B2 D' B' U2 R2 L B' U' R U 
32. 11.22 L2 F R2 U F' B2 U2 B' L' R' B' R' L U2 D' B F L2 R2 U2 D L D R' D' 
33. 14.47 L2 F B U2 B2 R F' U D2 R L D R' L B L' B R2 U D' L2 R2 U L2 R 
34. 18.18 U' L U' R2 B2 D2 B R L' B2 F L2 F R2 B L2 F2 L2 B F L2 U B' F D2 
35. 11.34 F2 B' L' D' R' B2 L2 U2 L D U' F R2 U' D2 R U F' U2 F U' L B' F U 
36. 13.94 L D F' U2 D F' U' R D2 R F D2 B2 R' F' D2 F2 U' D' L D2 B L' D' B 
37. 15.69 B F' L R F2 B L2 U' D F B R U2 D B2 R' L2 B' F' L2 B' R' D B F 
38. 14.50 L' F2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R D' L' D R2 D' U R2 D2 B' D2 F2 R U' F D2 
39. 12.88 U' B2 R F2 R2 B D2 B U R D F B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F R2 L2 U' F 
40. 11.90 F2 B2 U' D2 L B' D' U2 L' D2 R2 D L2 R' B L R B' U' L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 
41. (22.31) B2 L2 B' F R F' U2 B F2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R' F2 R' U' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R' U 
42. 13.61 U' R2 B' F R2 D2 U2 B2 F' U R' U B' R D2 F2 L' F' D2 F B' L' U' F2 U' 
43. 13.31 U' B2 U2 F L' D B' F2 R2 U2 D' R F L2 B R' F' R' L' D' R2 F B R U2 
44. 15.94 L2 D2 U L' D2 L2 D B2 R' U B2 D2 L' F' L U2 R' L F' R U' R L2 F2 R2 
45. 13.03 F L2 R D2 F U2 F L B2 F2 L2 R2 U' D2 L B R F' L' B2 F2 R U' R' D2 
46. 11.34 D' U L D R' D B' U' L D' U L' U' R2 D2 B U B U' R U R F' R2 B 
47. 13.77 D B F' L R' U' D L' F D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R' B2 R2 U' L' R2 B2 R U R2 U2 
48. 13.78 D2 R2 L2 F U R' F' U' B U B2 R2 B L' B F' U F D F' D' B F U' R' 
49. 13.93 B' D' U' F D' R' B' F D' U' R2 B L2 U' D2 L' R U2 R2 D2 U' F D' F2 B' 
50. 13.94 R D2 L2 D' B' U' F U R2 D L2 R' U F' U' L2 U D F R L2 D2 F D2 L' 
51. 14.41 F2 B U' R D2 L B' L B2 U2 F' R2 U' B L' F' L2 U' F D R B R2 F2 D' 
52. 12.36 U' F U2 R D B' D U' L' F2 U' F D2 R B U D B' L2 F2 L U2 B2 D' U' 
53. 14.46 D2 F' L' F R2 B L2 R B2 R U2 B2 F' R U B' L' R2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 F U' 
54. 14.68 L2 D' F R B2 F2 U F U R' L' F D F R' D L' U' D2 R' U D2 L' B2 L 
55. 15.06 F U B2 L B2 F2 L2 F B D F2 B' U' R2 U F R' B2 F R D2 B L R2 U 
56. 12.43 L2 F2 B' L2 R B2 D' F R' D' R' U2 L U2 B R' U' F2 R F' U' F' B2 R' L 
57. 13.11 F2 L2 D R2 U D B2 F' L B L' F' D L2 R' U' R' F' U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L 
58. 14.61 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' L' R F R2 F' B U' B D' U R2 D' R L D2 L F2 L2 B 
59. 15.41 L' U' L2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 L2 F2 L R' F L' D' L D U2 R L' F R2 U' F' L 
60. 15.22 L2 D' L R' U' F2 U2 R2 L B R' U2 R' U2 F2 B' L2 B2 R U B2 F2 R U L2 
61. 13.02 L' F2 D' L D U L' B L' B U B' L U D2 F2 D' L R F' B D2 L' F2 U2 
62. 15.00 F' U' D2 R2 U R L' D U R F L D R2 L2 B' U F' U' L' F2 L D2 U' F2 
63. 14.53 D' L' U' D F2 D L2 B D' L D F' B2 R L F B R' U' F' U B' F' R' D 
64. 16.47 U L' R2 F' U' F' B L2 B' F' D R D U2 B D2 U' B R2 D F' B' U' L2 R 
65. 17.59 D' L2 R' B2 U2 L2 B L' R' D2 L' B2 R2 F' D' U2 R2 B U' B' R' D L D' R2 
66. 13.61 L U2 B U2 F L' R U' D2 F' D' L' F2 L2 B' F D' R U2 F2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 
67. 14.31 D U B2 D B D2 B2 F D' F2 D2 F L2 R F' U' R2 B R' L2 B U' R2 D' U2 
68. 14.16 R' F D2 R2 U2 D' L D' F L2 D F' B' L' U B F R2 U' D2 L2 B' D B F' 
69. 13.13 F2 B' R2 U2 F' R U2 B F' U2 D L' U2 D' L' U' B' R' B' R B L2 F D F' 
70. 11.88 D2 U' R U F2 D L2 F' D U R L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B R U2 F D' R B 
71. 15.03 R F R B2 R' B L R2 U' B F2 L2 B2 D' F' U' L B' U2 L2 D' L' B' F U2 
72. 12.52 B' F' D L' F' B2 R' L F' D2 L' R2 B D' U R2 U' F' L2 U' D L' B2 U2 D2 
73. 13.22 U D R' L' B D R' B' D2 L2 R2 D U' B' D' R U' R' U' L2 R' U' R' F' B 
74. 14.41 U R U' D' R2 L2 U' D' R U' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 U' D' R2 B' L B' D U 
75. 14.27 L2 B' U R' D' U' F R D L' R2 U' B' U D' F L2 R F' U2 D' L D' U' F' 
76. 12.00 F' R L U2 F L2 U' R' L' B' D2 U' R B F2 D F2 U D' R2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 
77. 15.30 D U2 F2 B L' B D L2 F' D U F D R F' L' D U2 F' L' R B2 U F2 L2 
78. 15.06 L F L R D' R' B R2 B L F2 R' F B L R' D' R2 F' L' B' U' B L2 F' 
79. 15.81 B D F' L' U D F L2 R' F L2 R2 U D2 R' U R' D' L2 R2 B' R2 F B R' 
*80. 11.93 B2 R2 U L2 F U2 D F' R' U L2 F R' D U F' B2 U2 D' F2 L' D L' F L' 
81. 14.78 R B U' B L2 R2 F' L' R D R F L' D' R' D B2 D R2 B' F U' F D' R2 
82. 13.50 B2 L' B2 R' L2 D' L' D B2 R L2 B2 L' U' L2 B' D' R2 U L F R2 B' F' R' 
83. 14.86 R' U' B F2 D U' R U2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 F D U2 L' D2 F2 D' B' L' D L2 D2 
84. 15.53 F R2 B2 L U' L2 B2 D U2 F R' D L2 U' B R F' R' F U' D2 R' B2 D B' 
85. 11.83 F' D' L F U F2 D F' D2 B U L R2 F2 U B' D B' U R' L' D L2 D B2 
86. (10.02) R' F' R B2 L D2 L' U2 D F' L R2 D B' L' B U' L2 B2 D2 B D U2 F' R' 
87. 14.09 F' R' D L2 D' L' F B2 U2 L' B D2 L' F' L R' D' U R U D' L' B' F2 L' 
88. 12.77 L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R L F2 U B2 F2 D' L F D' U2 B' R' B2 R2 U B2 R' U' 
89. 12.83 F2 R L U D R' L D2 R' B' R B2 F2 U2 D2 R' U F' R' B2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 
90. 13.27 D2 U L F2 L U' D B' D' U2 F2 B2 D' L R2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 D2 U F' R' D 
91. 13.15 U' D2 B2 U B2 U2 D' F' U' R2 L' U B R2 U F D2 L' B2 F L B R2 U B'* 
92. 13.77 R2 L' U R' L2 B L2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' L2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 B' 
93. 13.86 L2 U' D2 R U L2 D' R U B2 U F' U' F' B' R' L' F R' U D F' B' D2 F2 
94. 12.91 D' F' D2 U B' R D2 B' L2 F' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R' B F' U2 D2 B' F D F2 U 
95. 14.84 L2 B F L D2 F2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' U R' U B2 R2 D2 R' U B U' B2 U' 
96. 15.30 B F2 R2 L2 U' F B2 L' B2 U2 B L U2 B L B' R U' D' B U' L U2 D R2 
97. 13.34 U' L' D' R2 U L2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 F B U L2 B' U L' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 
98. 16.03 U' D F2 R' D B U F L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' D2 L' B' L F2 D' R' B F L' F2 
99. 14.63 R' U' R' U' D F' U' L' F2 B' D2 B D B' F2 R2 F2 L' D2 U L2 D2 L' R' U' 
100. 12.66 D F' L B2 D' B2 U D R' U' F D U' F2 D2 R' F L' U B F2 R' U R F2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 5, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Is that with the shengshou v3?



just plain old dayan+mf8


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 5, 2011)

13.80, 2.80, 10.80, 17.70, 11.22, 12.52, 8.24, 11.53, 13.02, 13.27, 9.52, 7.12, 9.30, 12.08, 15.21, 14.36, 11.89, 7.89, 12.15, 15.88, 13.98, 11.55, *6.61, 2.29, 10.67, 7.66, 9.22, 8.66, 9.36, 10.88, 7.65, 8.80, 12.61, 9.03*

8.85 ao12 :O
7.83 ao5


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> Sub-14!


 
Don't you love when you get a sub-x Ao100? 

I'm working on a sub-45 Avg100 for OH right now. Hopefully I can post here later.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 5, 2011)

Average of 5: 10.50...
1. 9.81 U2 R F' L2 B R' F2 B2 R' F2 D F2 R2 L F' R L D2 U2 B' D' U F' L' U' 
2. 9.93 L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' B2 D R2 L' F U' F2 D B2 D' U2 F U2 L' U R2 L U D' 
3. (8.89) U D R2 U F2 B2 U' B U2 R2 B' U' L D B' L R' F' U F2 U2 B' R L D 
4. (15.29) U' B' U2 D' B R' D2 L D R2 F' L' R2 B L R U2 F2 R' U2 R' U L' R' F 
*5. 11.75 F' B' L' R U' B U' F' B L B U D2 F2 L D U F' D R' U' B2 L F2 U2 *:fp

Look at the last scramble :/


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 5, 2011)

Manged to kill my camera with a pop!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> Manged to kill my camera with a pop!


 
Nice 

But, Rubik's?


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Nice
> 
> But, Rubik's?


 
Thx!

Only Rubik's stickers, but they're annoying I've noticed.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 5, 2011)

4.68, 4.32, 4.97, 5.86, (6.04), 5.12, 3.95, 4.89, 4.90, 5.91, (3.85), 5.40 = *5.00avg12*  but also 
Pyra


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 5, 2011)

2.20 2x2 average of 100. I think this is UWR(tell me if anyone has better).



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.20
1. 1.86 U2 F U F2 R' U R F' U' 
2. 2.31 U' R U2 R F R' F U R' 
3. 1.86 U R F' U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
4. 2.27 U' F R2 F' R' F2 R F' U' 
5. 2.02 F R F U' F R2 U' F R U' 
6. 2.00 F R' F' R2 U F U2 R2 F U' 
7. 2.21 F' R' U F' U F 
8. 1.53 U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2 
9. 2.18 U F' R F' U F' U R U 
10. 2.06 U' F' R F' R' F2 U' R' U 
11. 2.33 R' F U F U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' 
12. 1.56 F U2 F' R' U2 R' F R' U' 
13. (0.94) F U' R F U' R2 
14. 2.41 F2 U' R2 F' R U' R' U' 
15. 2.71 F' U2 R2 F' U' F R' F2 
16. 2.21 R F2 R U2 R' F U2 F 
17. 1.47 U2 R2 U' F R F' R U' R' 
18. 1.84 R2 U F U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
19. 2.50 U2 R' F2 R2 U' F' R F2 R 
20. 1.97 R2 F2 R F' U R' U F' U' 
21. 2.50 R' F U' R F U' F2 U2 
22. 2.19 R' U F2 U' R' F U' R2 U2 
23. 1.90 U F2 R' U' R2 F R' F2 R U2 
24. 2.52 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F U2 R' F2 
25. 2.25 F2 R U2 F' U2 F' R' U F2 
26. 2.34 U2 R' U' R U2 F2 R2 U' R U' 
27. 2.33 R2 F' R2 U F' R2 F' R2 F2 
28. 2.25 U2 F2 U' F U' F2 R U R' 
29. 1.40 R F' U F R U R' U2 
30. 1.96 U' R2 U R' U R2 F2 R' U' 
31. 2.36 R2 U' R' U R2 U R' F 
32. 1.72 F2 R' U' R F2 U' F R' F2 U 
33. 1.91 R' F2 R U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 
34. 2.27 R U2 R U2 R F' U' R2 U2 
35. 2.41 F R F' R' F U' F R 
36. 2.05 R F2 U2 F' R2 F' U R' F' 
37. 2.41 F U R U' R U2 R F2 
38. 2.58 R' U R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U 
39. 1.83 R2 F R' U R2 F' R' F' U2 
40. 2.86 U F2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 
41. 2.30 U R2 F R2 U' F R' U R2 U' 
42. 2.11 U' F' U R2 F' U R' F 
43. 1.97 U R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 
44. 2.41 R' U' F2 R' U F2 R' U' R' U' 
45. 2.58 R' F2 U R2 U' F' U2 R F U2 
46. 1.93 U F R2 F' R2 F U2 F U2 
47. 2.11 F R2 F2 R' U2 R F' U R' 
48. 2.21 U R' U R2 F2 R' F U' F2 
49. 2.21 F2 R' F' U F' R2 F' U' R' U' 
50. 2.00 F R2 F2 U' F' U F' U R2 
51. 2.28 U' F2 R F2 R U F2 U' R2 
52. 1.93 R F R' U R' F2 U' R2 U' 
53. 2.22 R' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R F' 
54. 2.30 F2 R2 U' R F R' U F U' 
55. 2.75 R F2 U2 F R2 F U' R' U 
56. 2.53 F R' F2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' 
57. 2.97 R' U' F U2 F U' R U R' U' 
58. 2.28 R U2 F' R F R' F R2 
59. 2.27 U F R' F U F2 R' U F2 U' 
60. 2.52 R F' R U' R U2 R F2 U 
61. 2.46 U' F R U2 R F2 R U F' U' 
62. 2.38 U R2 U R' F' U R' U' 
63. 2.11 R2 U' F2 U' R U F2 R' F2 
64. 1.68 U2 F2 U' R U' F2 R U' R' U2 
65. 2.27 R F2 R F' U2 F R' U R U' 
66. 3.05 U' F2 R2 U' R U' R F' 
67. 2.09 U F R2 F U F2 U' F R2 U' 
68. 2.19 U R U2 R F' R U2 R' U' 
69. 1.71 R2 F2 R' F U' R' U' R2 F2 
70. 2.06 F U' R U' F U F' R2 F U' 
71. 1.88 R U2 R' F U2 F2 U' F R' U' 
72. 2.47 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R U2 R' 
73. 1.97 F2 R2 U2 F' R F2 R F2 U2 
74. 2.00 R' U R2 U' F R U' 
75. 2.53 U R' F' U R U2 F2 U' F2 
76. 1.96 U2 R2 F' U' F' U F' 
77. 2.03 R2 F2 U' R' F' R U2 F2 R' 
78. 1.96 F2 U' R F2 R' U2 R' F R' U2 
79. 2.18 R' F2 R U' R2 U R2 F 
80. 2.30 R' F2 U2 R' F U2 F U2 F 
81. 2.65 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
82. 1.71 R' F2 U R' F' U2 R2 F U 
83. 1.84 U R' U2 F U' F' U F2 R2 
84. 1.81 U' R2 U F2 R F U2 F2 U' 
85. 2.31 U R F2 R' U F' R2 F2 
86. 2.80 F U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U2 R 
87. 2.00 U' R U R F' U R F' R 
88. 2.41 R' U2 F2 U R2 U R' U R U' 
89. 2.34 F2 R2 F R' F2 R U R U2 
90. 2.19 F2 U F' R F2 U2 F' U R 
91. 2.47 F2 R2 U R F2 R U 
92. 3.86 F2 U' R U' F U F2 R' 
93. 1.69 F U' F' U2 F R2 U F' 
94. (DNF(2.78)) R2 U2 F' U F' U F2 U 
95. 1.97 U' R U2 R F2 U' R2 U' 
96. 1.91 U R2 U' R2 U' F' U F' R 
97. 2.52 U R' F U' F R' U' R U 
98. 2.61 R2 U2 R' F U' F U F U' 
99. 2.69 U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U2 R 
100. 1.80 F2 U2 R' F' U R' U2 R'


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

^OMGWTFLOLBBQ

Go to a competition and dominate. >.>


----------



## slocuber (Nov 5, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.72
1. 9.65 U' D L R F R' L' D2 F' B' U B L' B2 U' F2 U' D' L R' U' R' F B U
2. 9.71 D2 U2 F2 B' R2 B' F2 U' D B2 F2 L2 U' B U2 L' B L F B2 D2 U F2 D' B2
3. 9.81 L R B' R2 L' B' U R' F2 U' D2 B2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F' B L' B' L2 B L2 F2 B'
4. (9.32) F D2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 U' R F' D R L D2 L' U' D' B' R B L' B' D' L' D'
5. (11.48) L2 R2 B U2 F2 B2 D' B' U' R2 D R' U2 R' L' U2 B2 U2 F U' D F' R2 U' F 

3x3 cube. My biggest cubing accomplishment for sure. The second solve had a PLL skip, but others were full step. I can't believe this. 
PS: My pb avg12 is only 11.17


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 5, 2011)

closer to sub 50!!!

Average: 51.70
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 49.30
Worst Time: 1:12.67
Individual Times:
1.	(49.30)	B2 L2 D' Fw2 R2 Fw' D' B2 Fw2 Uw' L' Fw D' B' Fw' F' D2 Uw B2 L Rw2 R2 F' L' Rw Fw2 U2 R Fw2 F' U Rw R2 U F' D' Uw U' B Rw2
2.	(1:12.67)	L2 R Uw2 U' F U2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw Fw L2 D B F2 D Uw2 U B' F' U' L2 Rw' D2 U' F2 L Rw' R U2 R F U2 R' D' U' Fw' D' Uw U
3.	52.38	F' Uw' Fw' D' U2 B2 L' Rw' B2 F' Rw2 D B Uw U' L' U R2 D2 B2 L' R2 D B R2 D' Uw2 B Fw F U R Fw2 U2 L' R B2 Fw' D2 Rw
4.	51.18	D' L' Rw' R' D U' Fw D' Uw2 U' B' F2 U Fw2 L Rw2 D Rw2 R Uw Rw' B L B F' L Rw2 R2 B L2 B2 Fw' L2 B2 Fw2 R' D Rw2 B' Uw
5.	51.55	Uw F Uw' F2 D' L' Rw R2 Uw' L' R' U L' U' Rw Uw2 F' D U Fw' F2 R2 B2 L2 R B2 D U Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 R D' Rw B' Fw2 F' L' R2


----------



## JyH (Nov 6, 2011)

8.43

D' F U B2 R F' D2 R' D2 R' D2 R F' R D' U R U2 F' D' B2 R' L' F' L2 



Spoiler



z2 y'
D' R' L F' D2 (5)
U2 R' U2 R U' y R U R' (8/13)
U' L U' L' U2 R' U' R (8/21)
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (7/28)
U' L' U L (4/32)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (10/42)
U (1/43)



43/8.43 = 5.1 TPS

Third sub 9, not a very good solution. Still nice, though.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm doing an Average of 5 for all PLLs :

*H* - *1.55* (1.57, 1.55, 1.59, 1.51, 1.54)
*Z* - *1.63* (1.61, (1.56), (1.71), 1.65, 1.62)
*Cw U* - *1.26* (1.24, 1.25, 1.29, (1.42), (1.09))
*Ccw U* - *1.35* ((1.47), 1.28, (1.03), 1.45, 1.31)

*E* - *1.73* (1.75, (2.00), 1.82, (1.55), 1.61)
*Cw A* - *1.26* (1.17, (1.53), 1.26, (1.14), 1.36)
*Ccw A* - *1.31* (1.31, 1.32, (1.34), 1.30, (1.29))

*Ja* - *1.41* (1.41, (1.50), 1.49, (1.27), 1.33)
*Jb* - *1.24* (1.27, 1.17, (1.28), 1.27, (1.14))
*T* - *1.39* (1.42, (1.21), (1.43), 1.39, 1.37)

*Ra* - *1.74* ((1.83), 1.70, (1.63), 1.78, 1.74)
*Rb* - *1.93* - (1.96, (2.00), (1.82), 1.86, 1.96)
*F* - *2.22* (2.20, (2.31), 2.24, (2.02), 2.21)
*V* - *1.98* (2.08, (1.78), 1.88, (2.38), 1.98)
*Y* - *2.08* ((2.33), 1.92, (1.81), 2.10, 2.21)

*Na* - *2.49* (2.50, 2.54, 2.45, (2.34), (2.66))
*Nb* - *2.34* (2.31, 2.40, (2.51), 2.32, (2.30))

*Ga* - *1.99* ((1.85), (2.37), 1.90, 2.16, 1.93)
*Gb* - *2.31* (2.35, 2.25, 2.32, (2.63), (1.84))
*Gc* - *2.20* (2.22, (1.97), (2.38), 2.16, 2.22)
*Gd* - *2.08* (2.03, (1.63), 2.05, 2.16, (2.20))

Yay for all sub-2.5 and only 3 sup-2.3 

No way I actually turn this fast is a solve, though...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 6, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.25 
1. (6.72) D' B L2 F R F' R' L' D L2 B R F2 D' R' D2 L2 B2 R F2 U R2 B F' R 
2. 9.52 R' U R' L F' D2 F2 R2 B D2 F D2 U L F2 U2 B L U2 D B2 R' F2 U2 F 
3. 8.32 D F2 B U' B2 F2 U2 B2 F L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F R2 D R B2 R D R' F R2 U 
4. 9.90 U2 B' L R U' L' R2 F R2 D2 L' U2 F B2 U F' D' F U D2 L' R' B2 R' L 
5. (16.07) F' U' D R B' F2 D U2 R' B' F L B D' B U' F L U' L' F' R' B2 D2 L' 

lol, a sub-7 and a sup-16 in the same ao5. 

The average mirrors my current PB.


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, you guys are waayy too good.

Pro: Sub 90 seconds on 3x3, learning 2x2

Con: fingers hurt, teacher could not understand some of my text, so I got a B


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2011)

5x5 single 1:39.43


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

3x3

12.21 avg12
(10.27), 12.35, 12.02, 11.78, 10.54, 13.33, 12.00, 12.58, 13.62, 11.37, (13.78), 12.50

13.01 avg100
12.20, 13.11, 13.05, 13.13, 13.16, 12.81, 11.60, 12.86, 14.76, 11.96, 14.02, 13.77, 12.69, 13.12, 13.58, 13.04, 11.64, 11.22, 13.68, 12.74, 14.05, 12.88, 12.94, 13.48, (10.27), 12.35, 12.02, 11.78, 10.54, 13.33, 12.00, 12.58, 13.62, 11.37, 13.78, 12.50, 12.44, 13.22, 12.89, 11.72, 13.22, 13.39, 12.55, 13.53, 14.42, 13.76, 13.49, 12.77, 12.50, 12.91, 13.67, 12.22, 13.06, 13.83, 12.08, 14.23, 12.24, 13.00, 13.19, 12.15, 13.67, 14.94, 14.18, 13.85, 13.40, 10.35, 13.64, 12.93, 14.67, 15.46, 12.85, 11.64, 13.02, 13.54, 12.99, 13.58, 11.88, 13.52, 13.30, 13.70, 11.39, 12.76, 12.98, 11.42, 11.53, 13.58, 14.35, (16.28), 12.16, 13.24, 12.35, 12.96, 12.97, 15.93, 14.65, 13.80, 12.07, 13.26, 14.08, 13.01

only two counting sup-15's :O


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 6, 2011)

First sub-15 OH. Better at this than I thought. :3

14.00 L D' B2 L' U F L R' B F' L' B2 R L B' R U2 B U2 F2 D U' R B2 F2

Edit: wut
14.26 U2 D L2 F' R F2 D L2 U2 L' B2 F L2 R' D L D' L U' L' R D' F' L' B'


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 6, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.20 2x2 average of 100. I think this is UWR(tell me if anyone has better).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Watwatwat, stackmat?


----------



## Riley (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally learned the "real" way to edge pair on a 5x5. I used to pair one wing with its center at a time, and THEN have to look at a last 2 edges sheet. Now I can do edges a lot faster without looking at a sheet either! First time without sheet: 4:14.20.

EDIT: Also got a new pb nl 3x3 single 12.27, and pb avg. of 12: 15.99.

EDIT2: New 5x5 pb, 4:02.46


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 6, 2011)

F2L:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 60/60
best time: 4.62
worst time: 8.67

current avg5: 7.00 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 5.67 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 6.90 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 6.32 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 6.74 (σ = 0.85)
session mean: 6.74


----------



## okayama (Nov 6, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> okayama said:
> 
> 
> > In this weekend's competition, I have finally completed all single records of WCA official events! First person in Japan, third person in Asia, 10th person in the world.
> ...


And... I've got all single and average records of WCA official events!
Still first and only person in Japan, third person in Asia and 10th person in the world.

My first competition: JRCA Kanto Summer 2009 (Jun 21, 2009)
This weekend's competition: Matsudo Autumn 2011 (Nov 5, 2011)

Accomplished in 2 year and 137 days.
I updated the list (for all single and average records):

1. 309 days (Daniel Sheppard)
2. 1y 279d (Yan Xuan)
3. 1y 286d (Mike Hughey)
4. 1y 343d (Bence Barát, Sébastien Auroux)
6. 2y 47d (Yunqi Ouyang)
7. 2y 137d (me) _New!_
8. 2y 139d (Simon Westlund)
9. 2y 314d (Péter Trombitás) _New!_
10. 3y 306d (Henrik Buus Aagaard)

And list for all single records:

1. 309 days (Daniel Sheppard)
2. 1y 245d (Maarten Smit)
3. 1y 279d (Yan Xuan)
4. 1y 286d (Mike Hughey)
5. 1y 334d (me)
6. 1y 343d (Bence Barát, Sébastien Auroux)
8. 2y 47d (Yunqi Ouyang)
9. 2y 139d (Simon Westlund)
10. 2y 314d (Péter Trombitás) _New!_
11. 3y 306d (Henrik Buus Aagaard)
12. 4y 80d (Kai Jiptner) _New!_


----------



## Hershey (Nov 6, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> First sub-15 OH. Better at this than I thought. :3
> 
> 14.00 L D' B2 L' U F L R' B F' L' B2 R L B' R U2 B U2 F2 D U' R B2 F2
> 
> ...


 
You can use the surface and still be fast at LSE? How much time does it take for each step?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 6, 2011)

4:39.34 6x6


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 6, 2011)

> Watwatwat, stackmat?



Yes, stackmat.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 6, 2011)

Avg of 579: 7.29
Avg of 12: 6.19
Avg of 5: 5.86
Single: 4.44 u=-3,d=2 / u=0,d=6 / u=0,d=-3 / u=-2,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-4 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=4 / d=-5 / Uddd


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's about time I get a sub 20 ao5 


Average: 19.78
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 18.58
Worst Time: 21.32
Individual Times:
1.	19.74	B' F R F' L2 R2 D U2 F2 D U2 L U R2 D U B F L2 R U2 L D' U2 L2
2.	(18.58)	B' U F R U2 B2 D U' B' F' L2 B F D' B' L F D2 U' B L D U' B F
3.	18.93	B' L' D' L R B2 F' D U' F2 D2 U' L R U2 F L' R2 D' U B' L2 D' F2 L2
4.	(21.32)	B2 F2 D' B2 L D' B' L2 R' B' F L2 F L2 R2 B' F R' B R2 F R2 F2 R B'
5.	20.67	F2 D U F R' B2 L2 U' L D2 U' R' D2 L R' U2 B' L2 U2 L' R' D2 L2 R2 B2


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

...... WTF.

Average of 5: 17.18
1. (15.50) F2 L B2 L2 D B2 R2 U F' R' D' L B F2 L2 F U R2 D2 L' U' B2 D2 U' R' 
2. 16.64 U D' F2 L' F2 L' R' D2 L U D' L' B2 U' F' D R' D' B' R' D2 B2 R2 B' F 
3. (20.24) U' B' L' U2 D' L' U L' D' U B2 F D' B2 L F' L2 U' D2 F R2 D2 U2 F' R' 
4. 16.31 R2 B2 D B U2 B' U F2 U L' R' B2 L F B L' D' L' U2 B' L U2 F2 B' L 
5. 18.60 B' R2 F2 L' D2 R2 L F2 R' L D' F L2 F B' L U' F' R L2 F2 U2 B2 R L

Not PB, but this is friggin' epic.

EDIT : This, on the other hand, is a PB.

Average of 5: 16.67
1. 14.35 B F' L B2 U' L' B L' R2 B2 D F' D B L2 D B' R2 B' R' D2 F' R2 B2 D2 
2. 17.56 R' L' B2 L U2 F2 D F D2 U' F' D' B' R B R2 B' U2 B U2 L' U2 B D L 
3. (14.30) L F2 D2 L2 D U F' L B' U2 R2 F2 U' L U F D' B2 U2 R B2 F L2 F L2 
4. (21.01) U2 R' D' R' U' R F' U' B U L2 D' U' L D' L2 U R2 D' L2 R' D2 L U2 L 
5. 18.12 B' D' B2 D U2 L F R' L D U F D2 B R' F R F' U2 D' F' B D2 L2 R2 

 wowowowow


----------



## nccube (Nov 6, 2011)

2.11 2x2 Skype TeamBLD avg5 with Bill Wang

2.44, (4.83+), 2.18, (1.72), 1.72

2.65 avg12

2.18, (1.72), 1.76, (DNF(4.00)), 5.55+, 1.97, 1.93, 2.22, 2.16, 3.53, 2.69, 2.53, 2.30


----------



## Julian (Nov 6, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> (14.30) L F2 D2 L2 D U F' L B' U2 R2 F2 U' L U F D' B2 U2 R B2 F L2 F L2


Maybe this?

z2 F L F R' F2 y R2 D'
U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U' L' U L
U' y R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F'
U


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

Hahah, nope. It was Cross on D. And I don't think there was anything too special about the solve aside from one 5 move F2L slot, a somewhat easy OLL and T-perm.

My lookahead was cranked to the max on that solve and the turns flowed very nicely. The power of lookahead compels me o.o

I can't seem to reconstruct it.  Nice find though!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> You can use the surface and still be fast at LSE? How much time does it take for each step?


 
lol, yes. LSE is by far my fastest (and favourite) part. I actually also got a 13.xy yesterday, but forgot to post (so, no scramble). LSE for OH is hardly any slower than my 2H LSE (at least I theorise).
I'll do an average for each step tomorrow and post it. I just woke up, so I'm definitely not warmed up for it, and I'm not going to be home for most of the day, so...


----------



## Hershey (Nov 6, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> lol, yes. LSE is by far my fastest (and favourite) part. I actually also got a 13.xy yesterday, but forgot to post (so, no scramble). LSE for OH is hardly any slower than my 2H LSE (at least I theorise).
> I'll do an average for each step tomorrow and post it. I just woke up, so I'm definitely not warmed up for it, and I'm not going to be home for most of the day, so...


 
It is quite ironic how yesterday at LSC 2011 Phil Yu said OH Roux has no sub 15 potential.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> It is quite ironic how yesterday at LSC 2011 Phil Yu said OH Roux has no sub 15 potential.


 
Heh. Wasn't aware of it. Roux OH takes a while to get used to, though, so I'm not particularly surprised that a beast at ZZ (which is really nice for OH) would say such a thing. Also note that I average ~20 seconds OH, and I'm by no means sub-15. I've only had a few sub-15 singles, that's about it. 

Personally, I find the worst part of Roux OH not to be that you have to use the table, but because if you're used to 2H Roux, your first two blocks are relatively efficient, which makes for really awkward fingertricks. Plus, some of my CMLLs are really nice for 2H, but when I get them in OH, I want to punch something. 
I like to see it as such: Roux has as much OH potential as other methods because the biggest aspect of solving OH is your limitation on fingertricks and general speed. Roux cuts down a lot on moves relative to the majority of speedsolving methods, so that should make up for the time it takes you to put the cube to the table. I wouldn't be surprised if we eventually get a Big Green for OH, averaging ~14 or lower...

Edit: Oh, and as a sidenote, I personally find that the cube I'm using for OH affects my times *a lot* more than the cube I'm using in 2H.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 6, 2011)

Hershey said:


> It is quite ironic how yesterday at LSC 2011 Phil Yu said OH Roux has no sub 15 potential.


 
He definitely meant sub 15 on average, not a couple of singles. And even if someone could average sub 15 OH with Roux, that doesn't make it ironic.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 6, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Heh. Wasn't aware of it. Roux OH takes a while to get used to, though, so I'm not particularly surprised that a beast at ZZ (which is really nice for OH) would say such a thing. Also note that I average ~20 seconds OH, and I'm by no means sub-15. I've only had a few sub-15 singles, that's about it.
> 
> Personally, I find the worst part of Roux OH not to be that you have to use the table, but because if you're used to 2H Roux, your first two blocks are relatively efficient, which makes for really awkward fingertricks. Plus, some of my CMLLs are really nice for 2H, but when I get them in OH, I want to punch something.
> I like to see it as such: Roux has as much OH potential as other methods because the biggest aspect of solving OH is your limitation on fingertricks and general speed. Roux cuts down a lot on moves relative to the majority of speedsolving methods, so that should make up for the time it takes you to put the cube to the table. I wouldn't be surprised if we eventually get a Big Green for OH, averaging ~14 or lower...
> ...


 
Yup, I agree... but do you use the table for second block? I don't, so I have to have some awkward way of getting round it, which feels weird because my blocks are efficient 2H, but OH, it's almost like ergonomy is an issue too...
My OH LSE still needs getting used to but I'm actually colour neutral OH due to reduced turn speed allowing for optimisation. This is why I like OH.
Congrats on your 14 btw.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 6, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yup, I agree... but do you use the table for second block? I don't, so I have to have some awkward way of getting round it, which feels weird because my blocks are efficient 2H, but OH, it's almost like ergonomy is an issue too...
> My OH LSE still needs getting used to but I'm actually colour neutral OH due to reduced turn speed allowing for optimisation. This is why I like OH.
> Congrats on your 14 btw.


 
Thanks. Being colour neutral seems like a hassle and not really worth it, imo, so I don't really bother. Also, I'm not particularly fond of OH.

I use the table whenever I find it convenient, which is often during seconds block, sometimes in first block, and, lol, all the time for LSE. My hand is usually hovering right over the table whenever I do OH, for quick access to the table.


----------



## Riley (Nov 6, 2011)

Not a PB, but 11.91 3x3 single. PLL Skip, BUT I used slow turning and actually looked ahead to the first pair during inspection, which I've never done before.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 6, 2011)

0.55 single!!!! 

F2 R F2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F' R' U'

self explanatory


----------



## Pusha (Nov 6, 2011)

Average of 5: 7.83
1. (8.03) R' L' U2 R2 L2 F2 B' R B2 L' F U' R U' D F R' U' B R L D F2 D' L'
2. (7.63) F2 B2 D' L' U L2 B2 L2 B F' D' L B' U2 D2 F' L' R U D B2 U' L' R' B
3. 7.65 U' B2 U' L' U2 D B2 D' R2 F' U' R' L' F2 L2 U' B2 F' U B F L2 D2 R2 L'
4. 7.93 R U' B2 U B' U' D2 R2 D' F' D' U' B2 R L U D2 L' U D2 B' L' D R' D2
5. 7.91 F D R2 L F' L2 F U D R' B' U' F' B D U' B2 U' L B2 F2 R' D F B2

PB)

I think this is the fastest avg5 with cross on left ever! Correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 6, 2011)

11.66 Fullstep!! PB by 3 seconds! Pretty lucky though, easy cross and F2L.

B F D R2 D' F2 D L2 R U F D' B F2 L D' F R' D2 L2 R' B2 F2 L B'


----------



## aaronb (Nov 6, 2011)

I have had 2 LL skips in the past 3 days. I have only done about 300 solves in that time-span. I feel extremely lucky.. That is like 150/15552 or about 1 in 102.... Did I do that correctly? I feel the chances of getting 2 LL skips out of 300 solves is less than 1/102.

Edit: For anyone willing to check my work, I did:
300/15552 as the probability of getting a LL skip in 300 solves
150/15552 since I didn't get 1, but 2 LL skips
1/102 this is 150/15552 roughly reduced.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

‎21.18 OH single. Then my hand got too cramped up to continue after a total of 4 solves.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 6, 2011)

2 sub-10s in an avg5 in a row.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I have had 2 LL skips in the past 3 days. I have only done about 300 solves in that time-span. I feel extremely lucky.. That is like 150/15552 or about 1 in 102.... Did I do that correctly? I feel the chances of getting 2 LL skips out of 300 solves is less than 1/102.
> 
> Edit: For anyone willing to check my work, I did:
> 300/15552 as the probability of getting a LL skip in 300 solves
> ...


 
300C2 * (1/15552)^2 * (15551/15552)^298 = 0.00019


----------



## JackJ (Nov 6, 2011)

10.08 single R' D' R' F' R2 L2 B' L2 U' R' L U' F' B U' B2 R L' D L2 B2 L R D2 L

Cross on U, LL was anti sune (maybe sune) and a G perm. 

3rd best time ever. Let me know if anyone finds solution.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 6, 2011)

101/101
Best Single-9.99 (PLL skip)
Best AO5-12.04
Best AO12-13.16
Best AO100-13.78

PB AO100. And the AO5 could have been pb if I got a good solve. Nice average of 12 too.


----------



## JyH (Nov 6, 2011)

9.89

R' D' B F L D L2 D L' U B2 L F' U' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 L' F' 



Spoiler



x2
D' R' F2 D F D (6)
U' y' L' U L (4/10)
y' L' U L (3/13)
U' y R' U R U' R' U' R (8/21)
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R (8/29)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7/36)
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U (16/52)



52/9.89 = 5.26 TPS

Fullstep with one of my bad PLLs.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 6, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> LSE for OH is hardly any slower than my 2H LSE (at least I theorise).


 
tru dat. could be potentially just as fast.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2011)

JackJ said:


> 10.08 single R' D' R' F' R2 L2 B' L2 U' R' L U' F' B U' B2 R L' D L2 B2 L R D2 L


cross: z2 y' B2 R' D R D'
F2L1: L' U L U R U R'
F2L2: U' R' U R
F2L3: y' U L' U L R U R'
F2L4: U L' U L U' y' R U R'
OLL: y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## aaronb (Nov 6, 2011)

JackJ said:


> 10.08 single R' D' R' F' R2 L2 B' L2 U' R' L U' F' B U' B2 R L' D L2 B2 L R D2 L
> 
> Cross on U, LL was anti sune (maybe sune) and a G perm.
> 
> 3rd best time ever. Let me know if anyone finds solution.


 
I haven't finished, but does this seem about right?:

F' U F U' L2
z2 y U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R
U' R U' R' U R U R'
L U L'

I can't find anything after that, that ends in a sune or anti-sune, but this seems like it could be part of the solution.

Edit: *Looks at qqwref's post* I guess I was way off.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 6, 2011)

1:44.xx 5x5 solve on video


----------



## JackJ (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice effort Aaron.  I think QQ's is right though. 

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 11.66 Fullstep!! PB by 3 seconds! Pretty lucky though, easy cross and F2L.
> 
> B F D R2 D' F2 D L2 R U F D' B F2 L D' F R' D2 L2 R' B2 F2 L B'


 
Holy mother of...... 

T_T

T_T

T______________T

Any chance of reconstructing?


----------



## JackJ (Nov 6, 2011)

13.40 sim single FS  I feel like a nub because I spammed AUF though.

Could have been faster too, I took the T perm slow just to make sure I didn't mess it up.

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=4956


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

Boom, sub-13.

12.97 avg100
13.79, 10.48, 12.19, 10.85, 13.55, 11.24, 12.29, 11.32, 12.15, 16.56, 11.73, 14.37, 14.40, 13.77, 12.33, 13.03, 12.65, 13.04, 11.53, 11.78, 12.27, 12.48, 12.81, 12.35, 12.99, 14.30, 13.91, 12.43, 11.51, 14.38, 12.63, 12.49, 14.36, 12.50, 13.95, 12.02, 12.01, 11.89, 12.88, 13.20, 12.42, (16.79), 12.23, 14.39, 13.25, 13.31, 12.00, 12.33, 12.81, 13.06, 12.65, 14.10, 14.89, 14.33, 12.57, 12.82, 12.82, 13.72, 10.73, 14.00, 11.75, 12.58, 12.06, 13.23, 12.13, 12.58, 12.86, 13.97, 15.89, 13.86, 11.95, 12.91, 11.50, 11.85, 13.00, 12.61, 15.35, 14.84, 12.99, 13.39, 14.84, 14.51, 13.72, 10.53, 11.95, 13.44, 13.94, 12.91, 12.32, 12.14, 14.03, 13.16, 11.21, 11.01, 14.12, 13.72, 14.33, 15.35, 13.32, (10.28)

WHY CAN I NOT GET ANY SUB-10 SINGLES GARR


----------



## verdito (Nov 6, 2011)

3x3 single pb 15.29 =D


----------



## aronpm (Nov 6, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I have had 2 LL skips in the past 3 days. I have only done about 300 solves in that time-span. I feel extremely lucky.. That is like 150/15552 or about 1 in 102.... Did I do that correctly? I feel the chances of getting 2 LL skips out of 300 solves is less than 1/102.
> 
> Edit: For anyone willing to check my work, I did:
> *300/15552 as the probability of getting a LL skip in 300 solves*
> ...


 
_The probability of getting a LL skip in 31104 solves is 31104/15552 = 200%._

(No)

(Go with what Simon said)


----------



## Riley (Nov 6, 2011)

New OH PB, 36.26!


----------



## RaresB (Nov 6, 2011)

14.39, 11.24, 17.16, 12.85, 16.09, 13.89, 16.44, 13.29, 12.68, 13.06, 10.24, 12.96 current avg5: 12.90 (σ = 0.16) current avg12: 13.69 (σ = 1.50)
OMGOMGOMGOMGO 13.69 avg of 12 with two counting 16's wtf and sub 13 avg 5 awesome


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

^ I think you misspelled something there. >.>

Great job on the average!


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 7, 2011)

Did first avg of 100= 23.11. Pb single 13.59. Pb RA of 17.92. (Never have gotten a sub 20 avg ever) Woo


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Holy mother of......
> 
> T_T
> 
> ...



Since it was a few hours ago, I won't be able too xD


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 7, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Since it was a few hours ago, I won't be able too xD


 
Darn it. What's your lucky PB, if you know?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Darn it. What's your lucky PB, if you know?



14.61. LOL. All of these PBs have been fullstep.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 7, 2011)

.16 2x2 single
scramble F2 B U R2 L U' D F U' ; )


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> You can use the surface and still be fast at LSE? How much time does it take for each step?





Phlippieskezer said:


> I'll do an average for each step tomorrow and post it.


 
Got home a bit early, so here you go:
I used the scrambles seen for the first block, and continued them for the others...

First block:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.91 (σ = 0.92)
1. 4.26 U' L2 B' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 R U' R2 D' U' F' U' B2 F' D2 U2 F2 L' D L' B F' 
2. (5.82) B D L2 U2 L R2 U2 D' F R2 F' D' B2 L B2 L2 U R L F' U R L F' U' 
3. 5.65 U' L' B2 R' L D2 R2 D U2 F2 L' U D' F2 L U' F2 L' U2 B F' L' F' R D' 
4. 3.95 B2 F' U2 D2 F' R L F2 D U2 R2 B' R' D' L B L2 B D F2 B D L F' B2 
5. 2.50 L' D' F2 L2 D B U2 F B2 U D R' L F' B2 L R' D R L2 U' D F R D2 
6. 2.50 R2 U' F2 R' L2 D' F' U2 L2 U F' U F D' B2 D2 U' B D' L U D R2 F2 B' 
7. 4.68 B' U' L D R' B' F U2 D' F L' F' R2 D2 F2 R' L D2 L D' R2 L D2 F B' 
8. 4.50 B' U2 L2 B D2 B R' B2 R2 D2 L F' L B D B D F L2 R2 F R2 B2 D' R' 
9. 3.59 U2 L R U F2 U D' B' D B2 L2 R F D2 U L U2 R' F2 B' U B D2 U F 
10. (2.11) R L' F2 D2 R' D U L' R2 F B' R' F U2 F2 U' L2 U F B' L2 R B2 U' D' 
11. 3.36 U' B R2 B' R' U' L' D' L2 B' D2 F U L2 D R D2 R D2 U' B F L D' F 
12. 4.14 B' R2 L' U' D' R' F2 D' B2 D L2 R2 B D R F' R F2 U2 R F B D2 B L2



Second block:
current avg12: 6.28 (σ = 1.21)
2.29, 5.63, 4.58, 6.74, 7.73, 8.43, 5.78, 5.00, 7.38, 9.17, 6.43, 5.15

CMLL:
current avg12: 3.44 (σ = 0.66)
4.16, 3.33, 4.50, 2.54, 4.42, 2.29, 3.76, 2.93, 3.01, 3.95, 3.87, 2.43

LSE:
current avg12: 3.44 (σ = 0.66)
2.94, 2.77, 1.73, 4.45, 5.42, 4.67, 2.58, 3.34, 2.86, 2.77, 1.62, 1.76

I've always sucked at second block anyway, both 2H and OH. 
3.91 + 6.28 + 3.44 + 2.99 = 16.62. I average high 19s - 20s, so add in some other shtuff and I think I'd average around:
5/7/4-6/3.5

In comparison, my 2H is about:
2-3/3.5/1-3/2.5



Kirjava said:


> tru dat. could be potentially just as fast.



Well, I mostly based that assumption on the fact that I average ~1.75 OH (not including time to reach the table) and ~1.5 2H for H-perm...
The main reason it's slower is because I can do U with my right hand and M with my left hand. I don't really see it being just as fast, but really, really close, yes.


----------



## Julian (Nov 7, 2011)

13.94 Skype teamBLD single with Bill Wang: R D2 R' D2 B' D' L' F L D' B U2 F B L R D2 L2 R D2 F U F2 U2 R2

EDIT: 16.50 Ao5
17.96, 15.59, (15.56), (20.22), 15.96


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 7, 2011)

5.26 B D L2 D' R2 U' L2 B' D R F R' U2 F' D' R D2 L2 U' F U2 B2 F D2 F' 

lol, lucky
http://tinyurl.com/algx2zyF-r-UR-U
I can't believe I've already had 3 sub-6s...

PS: Imma stop posting here. Keeping track of PBs is annoying.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 7, 2011)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> .16 2x2 single
> scramble F2 B U R2 L U' D F U' ; )


You should probably stop using 9-move 6-gen scrambles. Just saying.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay FMC 30 moves
scramble: F U' D B2 U' F2 D' U B2 U2 B2 U R' L' B' F L2 D L2 B2 D2 B' U2 D2 L
R U' r2 F r U r F U F2 //blocks
B' U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B2 //CMLL
U' y' M U M2 U M' U2 M2 //LSE
R' U M2 U' /finish off blocks


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yay FMC 30 moves
> scramble: F U' D B2 U' F2 D' U B2 U2 B2 U R' L' B' F L2 D L2 B2 D2 B' U2 D2 L
> R U' r2 F r U r F U F2 //blocks
> B' U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B2 //CMLL
> ...


 
I count 36 moves (FMC uses HTM)


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I use STM for my purposes as im not a FMCer and just want to see how efficient o can get.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 7, 2011)

then just don't say "30 move FMC".


----------



## EricReese (Nov 7, 2011)

56.63. 2nd solve of day. FRURUF oll V perm. no parity. It is a PB I think


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 7, 2011)

megaminx
times (reset):
1:31.65, 1:21.48, 1:35.50, 1:24.75, 1:19.27, 1:31.52, 1:26.01, 1:30.10, 1:29.50, 1:33.67, 1:39.62, 1:29.67, 1:34.50, 1:37.17, 1:33.05, 1:25.78, 1:27.64, 1:25.22, 1:20.11, 1:31.87, 1:38.56

stats: (hide)
number of times: 21/21
best time: 1:19.27
worst time: 1:39.62

current avg5: 1:28.25 (σ = 2.75)
best avg5: 1:25.92 (σ = 4.18)

current avg12: 1:31.71 (σ = 4.34)
best avg12: 1:29.38 (σ = 4.02)

session avg: 1:29.88 (σ = 4.96)
session mean: 1:29.84
meh...help!!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 7, 2011)

7.18 double x-cross and pll skip 

R' B U2 L R B F2 L2 F L' R' D2 L2 R2 B' F' D L D2 U R2 F2 D F2 R2

B top R front
D' F' R' U R2 U' R' U L2
U' R' U2 R d' R U R'
y U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
U L' U' L U R U' r' F U

36/7.18= 5tps


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 7, 2011)

2x2 Single-1.02 Seconds

I can't remember what the scramble was, but I remember the solution: R2 U' F' R' U


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 7, 2011)

Times:


Spoiler



13.47, 14.90, 13.99, 13.51, 12.76, 12.93, 14.46, (16.52), 12.65, (15.93), 13.45, 13.03, 14.17, 13.72, 13.69, (16.46), 13.77, 15.38, 12.77, 14.25, 14.80, 12.66, 13.07, 14.55, 11.65, 15.71, 12.24, 14.40, 12.48, 13.40, 12.89, 15.47, 12.99, 14.39, 13.08, 14.18, 12.45, 12.38, 14.36, 13.84, 13.86, 14.53, 11.88, 14.18, 13.47, 13.56, (11.64), 14.43, 14.77, 12.68, 13.80, 11.71, (17.27), 13.28, 14.55, (10.66), 15.23, 13.75, (16.42), 11.64, (9.95), 14.48, 15.28, 12.28, 13.51, 14.96, 12.48, 14.03, 15.21, 12.09, 13.53, 13.96, 11.94, 15.03, 13.62, 14.48, (10.93), 13.10, 13.82, 12.60, 14.99, (11.34), 15.32, 14.97, 14.85, 13.09, 13.91, 14.23, 13.90, 13.67, 12.37, 14.45, 13.74, (9.89[accidental pair solve + gperm oO]), (16.11), 11.67, 13.55, 13.73, 12.65, 13.13, 11.74, 14.18, 13.63


Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 103/103
best time: 9.89
worst time: 17.27

current avg5: 13.14 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 12.80 (σ = 1.49)

current avg12: 13.25 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 13.07 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 13.63 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 13.63 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 13.64 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 13.64



Tried doing a few extra solves because I noticed I could get a near sub13 average of 12 if I got a good solve or two. PB AO100 by .15. Yay. That AO12 PB is elusive to beat <_<.


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 7, 2011)

Nothing special but a 1:23.45 average of 5! Now I just need a 13.37 3x3 single 

Average of 5: 1:23.45
1. (1:30.83) 
2. 1:23.34 
3. 1:21.56 
4. (1:20.78) 
5. 1:25.44


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 28.47
1. 28.31 L' R2 F2 R2 B L D R2 F2 D2 F2 D F' L2 D2 R' F' R B2 F' U L2 F D2 F 
2. 28.76 U2 F2 L D R D L2 R2 D U' B' L2 B' R' B2 F' L2 B U2 R U' R2 D F2 L 
3. 28.87 U2 R' U2 D2 L U' B' F2 D B' D' U L B' U2 L2 R2 B F L2 D' F' U B2 L2 
4. 28.33 F2 D2 U2 L' U D B2 L2 U2 R' F' L' D' L' B' U D R' B' L' D' B' D' L' U' 
5. 28.74 R' L F2 D2 U' F2 B D2 R L2 F' R' B' L R2 D U2 B2 F2 D U2 L' R2 U' R 
6. (29.36) D F2 L2 R F2 U' B' F2 D F' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F R' F U2 D' R' L' F2 D2 L 
7. 28.49 L' R D U' R U2 L2 D' F2 R L F B D2 F' L2 R D B2 U2 L2 D' F' D2 U' 
8. 28.71 U L B' D' U L D U' B F2 U2 F' B2 L2 B D' L2 D R' F2 U2 D' L' F B' 
9. 28.91 R' D F B' R D' R L2 F B D U2 R U' D' L' U2 F B' U2 F D L B2 F2 
10. 27.48 D' R2 U' R' U' F U B L2 D L2 R2 U L' R U2 L' B' F2 R2 F B2 R B L2 
11. 28.11 U D' B U2 R' L' D F2 L' U2 R B2 U2 B' U B2 F U2 F R' L2 F2 B' R B2 
12. (23.66) F' U' F' B R2 D2 U2 F R' U L U D2 R' B2 U R B L' F2 R2 U B2 F2 R' 

With Petrus, a method I learned yesterday.  

Most consistent Ao12 ever? >.>


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Average of 12: 28.47
> 1. 28.31 L' R2 F2 R2 B L D R2 F2 D2 F2 D F' L2 D2 R' F' R B2 F' U L2 F D2 F
> 2. 28.76 U2 F2 L D R D L2 R2 D U' B' L2 B' R' B2 F' L2 B U2 R U' R2 D F2 L
> 3. 28.87 U2 R' U2 D2 L U' B' F2 D B' D' U L B' U2 L2 R2 B F L2 D' F' U B2 L2
> ...


 
 All the counting times are 28s except for a 27...


----------



## toastman (Nov 8, 2011)

There's no "failures thread" here like there is in the BLD forums, so I'll have to post here.

My previous PB (single, NL): 28.xx.

Last night... had a very good solve. 3-move cross, turned out to be an X-Cross... Sune-OLL... U-Perm... looking at a new PB... SLAM
24.55... Broke my PB by 4+ seconds. UNBELIEVEABLE...

EXCEPT... I stopped the timer too fast and was out by an M-slice turn.

DNF.

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I rage-deleted the scramble. Then I wiped my hard-drive. I do *not* want to know.

(Sounds fake doesn't it. But I swear...)


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 8, 2011)

First 2x2 BLD success 3:52 I'm really happy. My first attempt was off by a y perm and the second one, I don't even know what I did but third times a charm. Now to start getting consistent then learn edges for 3x3.


----------



## Julian (Nov 8, 2011)

Skype teamBLD with Bill
15.59 Ao5, 17.56 Ao12

What are Eric and Anthony's UWR averages?


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 8, 2011)

6x6
PB 5/12
3:39.70 avg5
3:38.06, 3:54.93, 3:54.81, *3:41.75, 3:41.62, 3:35.74, (4:02.03), (3:35.71)*, 3:45.85, 3:57.64, 3:45.05, 3:42.97 => 3:45.84
Every solve had parity...


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got my mini master magic today(it was supposed to be full-sized, but the order was mixed up), and I'm already sub-6, close to sub-5.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 8, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 56.63
worst time: 1:26.66

current avg5: 1:11.73 (σ = 1.84)
best avg5: 1:07.01 (σ = 2.99)

current avg12: 1:09.84 (σ = 2.69)
best avg12: 1:08.70 (σ = 2.56)

current avg100: 1:11.35 (σ = 4.09)
best avg100: 1:11.35 (σ = 4.09)

session avg: 1:11.35 (σ = 4.09)
session mean: 1:11.34

PB single, ao5, ao12 and ao100

Time to practice


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2011)

toastman said:


> Then I wiped my hard-drive. I do *not* want to know.


 
As in, grabbed a cloth and wiped it? Or deleted everything. Tad rash if you ask me.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 8, 2011)

Best Average of 5: 24.31
Best Time: 21.15
Worst Time: 29.14
Standard Deviation: 0.7 (3.1%)

1. (21.15) B2 D' F U' L2 U' R2 B2 L' F2 U' L2 B L' B' U' L B' L' F2 L R2 U' R' L 
2. 23.47 R' D2 L' D' R2 F' U D2 L' B2 F' L' B F2 R2 D2 R U' L2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U 
3. (29.14) B L' B' L' D2 B U' B' D2 L F' L B2 R U' D2 L2 F' R D R' F B' L' D2 
4. 25.29 D2 L2 D' U2 L R2 B' L2 F B2 D2 L D2 F' U B R L D2 B F R' B' F2 D2 
5. 24.17 L' D F' D2 U R2 U F U B R2 B' R F2 R F2 U2 R' U B' D U' B R2 U 

Best Average of 12: 25.82
Best Time: 21.15
Worst Time: 29.24
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (8.2%)

1. (29.24) B2 U F2 U' B U2 F L U' D' R' F B' U2 F R U B2 L2 D' U F L' D B2 
2. (21.15) B2 D' F U' L2 U' R2 B2 L' F2 U' L2 B L' B' U' L B' L' F2 L R2 U' R' L 
3. 23.47 R' D2 L' D' R2 F' U D2 L' B2 F' L' B F2 R2 D2 R U' L2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U 
4. 29.14 B L' B' L' D2 B U' B' D2 L F' L B2 R U' D2 L2 F' R D R' F B' L' D2 
5. 25.29 D2 L2 D' U2 L R2 B' L2 F B2 D2 L D2 F' U B R L D2 B F R' B' F2 D2 
6. 24.17 L' D F' D2 U R2 U F U B R2 B' R F2 R F2 U2 R' U B' D U' B R2 U 
7. 24.96 R F2 D2 R2 L' D2 B2 R B' U' F2 R' B2 F' R' L' B' R2 L2 D2 F R' U R2 B' 
8. 26.08 B' L2 U' F' B2 R B2 F2 R2 F B' R2 L2 B' F2 R2 U F2 R2 L' F2 R U' D' R2 
9. 27.86 U2 F D2 L2 B U2 F2 U' F' D L2 B L' R2 D R U2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F 
10. 28.64 B' D2 R' L2 U2 R B L F2 U' R2 D2 L' F2 R2 L U F2 L2 B' L B L2 D F2 
11. 22.28 U L2 U F U' F2 B U R B' R' B' L2 B' D' B' D' U' L2 R' U D F2 U' B' 
12. 26.28 D' U2 F D' L F D R' D L2 D' U' B' U2 R' U2 R' B' F' R2 L F' U2 D F' 

3x3 PBs, part of an average of 100 i'm doing

Edit:

Best Average of 12: 25.33
Best Time: 20.04
Worst Time: 35.17
Standard Deviation: 2.9 (11.6%)

1. 21.27 B' R' F U2 F2 D' F' R D2 F B' L' D' F2 B D R2 B' U2 L' R2 B2 U' L2 F 
2. 26.97 D' B2 R L' D B R' F D' B R2 F D2 U R U F B U R L B R' L D' 
3. (35.17) R2 B F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 U L2 F R2 D' R' F U' R F2 B U B' F2 U2 R' B 
4. 23.19 U R L' F2 U B F R B2 U' R D2 R2 F' B U R D' B F U2 F2 D2 B L2 
5. 32.09 L D2 R L D2 R2 F R' F' U2 F2 B D U L F' D2 B2 L' B' R' D' B' D F 
6. 25.27 F2 D2 L B2 U' F' B' D R' F' L B' D' U2 L' R2 D U' B2 F R' U B F D' 
7. 23.48 R L' F' B U B F2 R' F' D2 L D' L B F D2 L' R2 B D L' F' L R2 D2 
8. 27.71 L U D B' L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U F2 R D2 L B F D U F R L' D B2 D 
9. (20.04) U R F' D L2 U R D F2 D F L D U' F2 B2 U' D2 R' F' D' L2 B D2 U' 
10. 24.60 B2 D L2 F' B2 U' R2 D2 L B R2 F' U' L2 R' U' B' L' U L2 R' U B R2 L' 
11. 26.06 B U' F2 L R' U' R' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F L2 F U F D' R' D2 U2 L D F' B2 
12. 22.68 F' D' L' U' F D' R F2 U' D2 B' R' L U' F B' L2 D B F2 D' F2 D L2 F'


----------



## TMOY (Nov 8, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> I count 36 moves (FMC uses HTM)


 
His solution would get a score of 36 at an official FMC competition but it's still only 30 moves. It's not his fault if the WCA uses a silly metric.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2011)

4.10, 3.72, (3.56), 5.08, 4.72, 5.63, (8.15), 5.30, 3.97, 6.27, 4.59, 5.46 = *4.88* 
Got there eventually. First 12 solves today actually



Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.88
1. 4.10 U L U R' U' B' R L' R' U' R' u 
2. 3.72 U L U L' B R' U R' B R L l r' 
3. (3.56) U L U R U R L R' B' R B l' r' b' 
4. 5.08 U L U' L' R L R B L B R' u 
5. 4.72 U L U L' U L' B' R U' B' R' l' r b u 
6. 5.63 U L U' L' B' R' U' R' U' R' L' b u 
7. (8.15) U L U L R' L R' U' L R B' l' r' b 
8. 5.30 U L R L' R U' R U B L B' l r b 
9. 3.97 U L U B L B' R' L U L' R' l r' b' u 
10. 6.27 U L U L R' B L' U' B' R' U' l r' b u 
11. 4.59 U L U L' U L' B' U' B L R' l b' 
12. 5.46 U L U L' U R' U B' U R' B' l' r b


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 8, 2011)

(5.86) L2 D' U' R2 D' B' R' F2 D2 U2 B F2 R' L2 F' B L' D2 R F2 L2 D F L' B2 
pb NL single


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> (5.86) L2 D' U' R2 D' B' R' F2 D2 U2 B F2 R' L2 F' B L' D2 R F2 L2 D F L' B2
> pb NL single


 
Holy crap. We really need to get you to another competition.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 8, 2011)

13.50 NL single 

U L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R D2 F L2 B D' U2 F2 R2 L2 U'



Spoiler



cross: z2 F' R' D F2 R' (5/5)
f2l:U R U R' U' (R' F R F')*2 (13/18)
f2l:L' U' L R' U R (6/24)
f2l:y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' (8/32)
f2l:y U R U R' U R U R' U2 y L' U L (13/45)
oll:U M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' (12/57)
pll:y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (14/71)
71 moves/13.50 seconds= 5.26 tps
This is my first reconstruction, so I might not be completely accurate. x.x


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 8, 2011)

14.73, 13.43, 9.62, 14.10, 10.63, 9.73, 13.50, 12.05, 10.72, 8.42, 12.32, 14.11, 6.96, 10.88, 11.36, 8.27, 12.44, 10.78, 10.45, 12.39, 6.21, 13.91, 10.27, 10.53, 14.87, 12.53, 12.71, 16.46, 8.46, 13.50, 14.94, 8.54, 9.61, 11.19, 13.27, 7.90, 12.16, 9.02, 10.98, 13.31, 13.77, 13.75, 9.86, 14.25, 14.71, 10.95, 9.94, 12.03, 15.34, 10.11, 12.22, 7.05, 13.27, 12.22, 11.97, 9.46, 11.18, 10.98, 9.79, 14.34, 10.70, 13.12, 11.05, 12.15, 8.97, 12.10, 9.95, 11.83, 12.40, 15.37, 14.25, 11.34, 10.65, 12.93, 9.68, 10.78, 13.26, 13.53, 15.87, 13.65, 13.42, 10.55, 11.11, 12.75, 11.55, 9.10 = 11.70 avg of 86

8.42, 12.32, (14.11), 6.96, 10.88, 11.36, 8.27, 12.44, 10.78, 10.45, 12.39, (6.21) = 10.43

8.54, 9.61, 11.19, (13.27), (7.90) = 9.78


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 9, 2011)

intense!!! I want that sub 10 

Average: 10.32
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 9.69
Worst Time: 14.70
Individual Times:
1.	(9.69)	L' R2 D U2 R' U' L' R2 D2 U2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D2 R' B L R U' B' F' R' F'
2.	(14.70)	L F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L U L R' U' B2 F L' U F2 R B F2 D U F' L' R B'
3.	10.32	R D' B' F' D2 B' F L' R2 F' R B' D R2 B' F' U' L2 R' U' R' B R F2 U
4.	9.95	L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' L R' B F2 U F' R2 U2 L R2 U B F2 R' B2
5.	10.68	L R D2 L2 F L' D2 L2 R D' U L' D2 F L' R2 D' U' B F2 L B2 F' L2 B


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 9, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 14.73, 13.43, 9.62, 14.10, 10.63, 9.73, 13.50, 12.05, 10.72, 8.42, 12.32, 14.11, 6.96, 10.88, 11.36, 8.27, 12.44, 10.78, 10.45, 12.39, 6.21, 13.91, 10.27, 10.53, 14.87, 12.53, 12.71, 16.46, 8.46, 13.50, 14.94, 8.54, 9.61, 11.19, 13.27, 7.90, 12.16, 9.02, 10.98, 13.31, 13.77, 13.75, 9.86, 14.25, 14.71, 10.95, 9.94, 12.03, 15.34, 10.11, 12.22, 7.05, 13.27, 12.22, 11.97, 9.46, 11.18, 10.98, 9.79, 14.34, 10.70, 13.12, 11.05, 12.15, 8.97, 12.10, 9.95, 11.83, 12.40, 15.37, 14.25, 11.34, 10.65, 12.93, 9.68, 10.78, 13.26, 13.53, 15.87, 13.65, 13.42, 10.55, 11.11, 12.75, 11.55, 9.10 = 11.70 avg of 86
> 
> 8.42, 12.32, (14.11), 6.96, 10.88, 11.36, 8.27, 12.44, 10.78, 10.45, 12.39, (6.21) = 10.43
> 
> 8.54, 9.61, 11.19, (13.27), (7.90) = 9.78


 
3x3 or SQ1?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 9, 2011)

Also pretty close to my pb ao12 with 3 counting 13 

Average: 11.68
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 8.47
Worst Time: 14.70
Individual Times:
1.	9.69	L' R2 D U2 R' U' L' R2 D2 U2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 D2 R' B L R U' B' F' R' F'
2.	(14.70)	L F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L U L R' U' B2 F L' U F2 R B F2 D U F' L' R B'
3.	10.32	R D' B' F' D2 B' F L' R2 F' R B' D R2 B' F' U' L2 R' U' R' B R F2 U
4.	9.95	L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' L R' B F2 U F' R2 U2 L R2 U B F2 R' B2
5.	10.68	L R D2 L2 F L' D2 L2 R D' U L' D2 F L' R2 D' U' B F2 L B2 F' L2 B
6.	11.84	L' R2 B2 L' R D2 U2 B2 F L2 R2 B' F' U B F' D U2 B' D' B F D2 U' F'
7.	13.44	D2 U R2 B' L R2 D2 L2 D' U' F2 U B' D U' L R D2 B' F L' R D U' R2
8.	13.54	F L2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 D' F L2 D U' R' D U L2 R2 D L R2 D' U' F D2 U2
9.	11.48	L2 B' F' R D U' B2 R2 B2 L R' B2 F R2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 R' F' U B F
10.	13.29	B2 F D2 U' L' F2 D' B2 R' B2 F2 L' R' D F2 D2 U2 R' F U2 L' R' D2 B L'
11.	(8.47)	F D F' D' U2 L' B' F2 L2 B F' U B' F' R' B' F2 L R B U R B2 F2 R'
12.	12.61	B' F2 D' R2 B L F2 U' B' U B' D' R' U F R2 U2 L2 R2 D' U L D2 R D2


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 9, 2011)

what were the next 2 solves?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 9, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what were the next 2 solves?



11 and 13


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2011)

Average of 12: 12.93
1. 11.23 B2 L B R2 L2 U F2 U2 R' F R2 B' R' F' B D2 L2 D U F B R' U F U2 
2. (9.75) U' B R2 B' R2 F' U D' R2 U B U' B2 U L D' L B2 L' F' B L2 B' F2 U2 
3. 10.53 U L2 D' F' B2 R' D' U R2 F' D' U L U2 F' L U' R2 U2 B L' U' R B F 
4. 14.12 F2 R2 U2 D2 R' L2 D L D' F2 U F' R2 B2 L2 F2 L U R D' B R2 D' B' D' 
5. 13.34 D2 R2 B2 U B F' U' L F' U2 R D2 F R' D' L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D' R U B 
6. 14.20 B' U2 D2 B L' U' L' R B' L' B2 R2 U' L B D2 U B2 F2 R D' L2 U' R U2 
7. 10.92 D' U2 R2 B D' B U L2 F L2 D' U2 R B D L D F2 U2 L' U' R L F R 
8. 13.82 D' U B2 L D' F U F B R' D' L R D2 U2 B' U' B' L2 U B' U' B D B2 
9. 14.03 F L' D2 B' L2 R U2 L D' R' B U' R B' R2 L' U R' B2 L' R B R2 F R2 
10. 13.96 F' U' R2 L' F' D2 L B2 U D' R U2 D' F2 R L' D F B' L2 D2 B' F' R' L' 
11. (14.80) F R' D' L R2 F2 D' F' L' U' F U2 D' L2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 D' F' U' D F' B' 
12. 13.19 F R B2 D' R2 D U' F' L F2 R2 U2 R L D L F' L' B D2 U R B R2 B2

3x3 aerobics cube. 2-6 = 11.70 avg5.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 9, 2011)

Average of 5: 11.55 (Solves 2-6; not PB but very good)
Average of 12: 12.10 (PB by .01 )
1. 12.01 B2 U' D2 R' L U2 R' B L U' R' F U2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 L' B' R' D' U2 R' B2
2. (10.10) L R' U2 B L' D R U2 R' D2 U' B L F2 B D R D B D' L' B2 R2 D F2
3. 11.42 F U R U' B R2 L B R D2 F' D' F2 B' D' F R2 U2 L' U' R D F2 U L'
4. 13.03 D L' U' R B L' R U2 F2 B' L D2 L' F2 L2 F B' U' R2 B' L2 R D' R B
5. 11.59 B' D2 B U B' D B' F U D' R2 F' B D' R2 U' B2 L D' F2 L R D' L' U2
6. 11.66 U' B' L' B' U2 L2 B2 D' L B2 F' U2 D F2 D' L2 R' F2 B' L2 D L' D R2 F
7. 13.28 F' U F2 D2 F' U2 B L B L2 B L R' F' D L' F2 R F U R F R2 U' L'
8. 11.98 B D2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 L' U L2 R2 F D2 L' R D' B R' U R L U' F' R' L
9. 13.59 R' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' U R B' D' B R' F2 L2 B' L' R2 U D B' L' B2 L'
10. 10.36 R U2 B2 R' D U F2 B' U' F2 D B2 L B D' F2 D' R F2 R2 U B' F U' F2
11. (14.10) R2 F2 L2 B' F L2 F2 B' R D' B' D' U' F L F R2 U' F U D' L R U' B'
12. 12.11 F' R' U' D F2 U' R F U R2 L' B' L B2 U L2 F2 U2 B' F U' D2 R' F2 U


----------



## Julian (Nov 9, 2011)

Skype teamBLD with Bill

13.86 single
4x4: 1:41.61 single


----------



## EricReese (Nov 9, 2011)

Ao100 4x4 again

Broke my 1/5/12/50/100 pbs.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 54.75
worst time: 1:21.75

current avg5: 1:09.36 (σ = 2.58)
best avg5: 1:03.10 (σ = 1.50)

current avg12: 1:09.36 (σ = 3.96)
best avg12: 1:05.96 (σ = 4.40)

current avg100: 1:09.71 (σ = 4.76)
best avg100: 1:09.71 (σ = 4.76)

session avg: 1:09.71 (σ = 4.76)
session mean: 1:09.62

Had a lot of bad solves near end because tired as crap, but I had a nice last solve, FRUR'U'F OLL, no parity at all, with T perm.  



Spoiler



Average of 100: 1:09.71
1. 1:03.30 f2 U B L' u2 r R' F2 D2 r u' F R2 B D f2 F' R' L' D R2 L' B D2 R' f' R u2 F' B r f' u R2 L2 u2 f2 R D L'
2. 1:12.98 u L U f' U2 F D' L' B2 L2 u2 F' U' r2 B' U L' F2 r2 L D B' U R' r2 D2 U r U R2 D2 r2 f U B2 u2 F R r' f2
3. 1:13.43 r' B2 f F' U2 u f2 D2 B' D U' u2 R u F R' D r2 F f u U' r' u' r2 L' F D B2 f' F U u2 f' r' L U f' u' L'
4. 1:10.47 R u2 F2 u r2 F B2 U' u2 B2 D2 u2 L r' F' L' D L2 r2 U F r' B' D f U B L' f' r' R' f' F2 D R' D2 B2 L2 B f'
5. 1:08.33 r U' B' U' f u' B2 u' U F' R2 U2 r' F R' f' u' L2 B F2 R2 f u2 B2 r' R L' U' D B' r' L' R D' B f' U' L D2 B'
6. 1:12.82 B' F' u' R2 u f2 F' u U' r F2 u U2 f U2 F f R2 D u2 r u' B U r B' f2 r2 U R' B2 F' u D F' R2 F' R' F L2
7. 1:06.99 r2 B2 f' F' R r' L f2 L D2 F' L2 f' D2 B F2 U2 R' u' R2 r2 B2 r' D' L' R F B' r' U' D' L2 U2 D r B2 f' L' F2 u'
8. 1:06.66 r2 L' R2 U' L2 R' r' F' r' L2 F' U2 u' D' r L' D' L' F' u2 R' F B' u2 r u r f R2 D' r2 B F2 f u2 f2 F2 B2 U L2
9. 1:04.08 U' f2 F2 R' F' L D2 F' D2 r f B' u2 R L F2 B' U R' r F2 D r2 L R' f r' F u' f' F' r R' U F' R' L2 u f' D2
10. 1:10.05 F r f2 D2 U' R2 L' f' U2 R2 L' F' B L' F' u U2 R' f' r' B2 F2 L F2 R F r' U u' F' f u' L r' u F' D' r' L' B'
11. 1:11.53 U2 L2 R F D2 F2 B2 D' r2 F2 D U2 f' F2 u' B u2 B' U u2 F2 U D r' D2 F2 u U D R r2 U' r2 R u' D2 f2 F2 L R
12. 1:12.89 B R F2 R' U' f' B2 r2 f' R2 B f2 R B2 U' f2 F' U R D2 F2 f' r' F r f2 L u2 B2 U' D' f D r' U' B' F r' D f
13. (1:20.02) R u' R L' f' R' L r' D r2 F2 u' B2 L' D' U R u2 L F' B' U B' R2 L f2 F2 D' B' L2 r U' r F' u U B f2 R B2
14. 1:02.51 f2 L f' r2 u' r' F U' F' u f L F2 L2 r B' D' R2 r' D' f' r L2 R2 f2 u' B' u2 r' f2 L' D L B' F' D' u' r2 u2 B2
15. 1:14.50 R2 F f u F R' u2 D2 r F' r2 B U' D f u' F u2 U' R2 f r2 U2 R' D2 f2 u2 r' R' U' f' L2 u r B f' D F2 U2 F'
16. 1:12.52 u' L2 R2 U' u' F2 r L' R' U2 f2 B2 F' u' L' D F D2 R' u' B2 R2 U' B2 U' u' L B2 u' D U F r2 u2 U2 L' D' L r B2
17. (1:19.60) r' u' F2 B' L B' u D' L2 B R2 u B U2 R' u2 f U2 r U' u' F2 r2 L' f' B2 r2 L U2 F' f U u' r L R D' f' D L'
18. (54.75) B' R u R r U' D' F f u' L2 u2 F' L2 f L' B f2 L' U' f' R' u' F2 U2 F' r' L' U R2 D2 U2 L' F' B' U' f' B2 U' B
19. (59.61) r2 u L' D' L' f2 U R' L2 r' D' r2 f F2 U f U' L2 D f U2 F U2 L B' D' L2 f u r2 U u' f2 u2 R L u D2 B D'
20. 1:07.55[dam double parity] U2 B' r' U B' L f2 F2 r' D2 r2 F D U2 B D' R u' F B2 R' U' B' F' L2 D' u f D L' f2 U2 R' U f2 R' D' u f2 L
21. 1:16.12 U' L' u' D2 B' U2 B2 u' f L2 F U B' r' f F u2 B r f U r' u U2 F2 B' u r F2 L D2 f2 r R U B2 R U' F' L2
22. 1:04.26 U2 R' u' B2 f2 F U' B R' F' U2 R' D' R' r B u2 L U2 u2 B2 U2 R B R2 u' B' F f2 L2 U f r2 D' f' R2 L' U D2 r'
23. (1:19.68) L' R2 r' U' r u D2 f' F2 R' U F' u' F f' u' f' u2 B' D F L2 U r' U r' F2 u R2 r2 B L' F f L' R F R U2 R'
24. 1:14.49 f2 B2 r' R2 f' D' F U2 u r' B' F2 L' r' f R' U' L' u2 R2 L u2 D r' U R u2 F u F' D' r u2 D' U' r2 R' B F' f'
25. 1:06.18 R2 B' L F' r' F R' u f' L f D' B' L R2 D2 r2 B f' D r D2 F2 r' F' u2 D' L2 f2 u R2 F L' r' F' D B u2 R2 D2
26. 1:12.00 f2 B2 D' r R D2 R2 F' L U L' r2 D L B2 L u2 B2 r2 R2 f D2 F U' F' U2 F2 r' f U' B2 r2 L2 B D2 F2 U' u' F' R'
27. 1:08.79 f u' L2 U' R2 U' D F B' D2 L' u2 U r F2 u' L u r2 L2 B U' F D' B U2 u' r U u r' R2 U B U L F2 f r' U
28. 1:18.58 r' D' u2 B F2 r2 F' r2 u' U' f' R F' L2 R2 u U' F2 f' B' D2 u f2 D2 r F' u' f' L u R L B2 r2 f2 U' F D' f2 L2
29. 1:10.24 D U' F' R U' L R' u2 U R' D' f U' F2 B' R' F' U r' R2 F2 R F2 r U2 B f' F' r f2 B' D f2 F R L' F R' u B'
30. 1:14.73 L u' B2 u' B' f2 R U2 f' B' r' D' R U u' R D2 L' R U' B' f r' L2 D2 r2 f' B' r' D u F f2 U B D2 f' F' L2 f2
31. 1:13.60 r D' L' R2 r B2 f' r D' L2 f2 R2 r f' r u' D' B' u' R' f' R' r' u f2 L2 D' u B u D r' U L U r' R D U' F
32. 1:07.27 R D2 R2 u2 R' B F' r' f' R2 r L2 D U2 R2 r2 L B2 u2 D' B F' R2 D' f2 R D2 B2 U u' r' f2 D2 u' U B' R U' r2 L'
33. 1:15.82 U2 L2 r f' R2 D' U' u' R u2 R U u2 F r D' F D F2 u' U' L D2 F' r2 f r2 B2 L D u F f D' f' R' u' R2 U2 R2
34. 1:04.74 B D2 r2 B2 u2 U' R D u B F' U2 u r L2 B' f D B' R B2 R2 D2 R' D u2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U2 f2 D' U' B2 D R' U F'
35. 1:02.02 F B D2 f B r2 F f' r' F' u' B' F r' U B' f U2 r2 u2 L2 R' B2 f2 D2 L2 F f' U2 B' D2 r2 L' u U2 B' R U' f' R'
36. 1:12.91 U' f' L2 B2 L u' U f D L2 R2 U' f U2 R f' r' u2 U2 f D2 L2 u' R2 f r D2 R D u2 U' F' f2 L' r U' R' F' f' r2
37. 1:03.57 f u2 D' F2 B D' B F' u2 F' R2 B' L2 r2 u2 B' f' R2 u L' B f F2 L' f L F2 L2 R' U' L u2 r2 L2 U' f L r' f' u'
38. 1:01.52 F' f u R2 f U' r L D u2 L u' L' D' u' r2 f' u2 L' R2 u' L R' U' F L2 U r' f2 U2 B' U F2 D2 B2 r' f' B2 U2 D'
39. 1:08.18 R2 F2 U2 R2 f2 F B D2 L F2 f D2 F' u R2 L2 B' D u2 f' B D B u B D2 B D f2 U' F2 U2 D2 L2 B' F' R u2 D2 B2
40. 1:11.15 B L B' L R2 f R D2 u' U' R2 f2 r' u' D' L2 r2 f' r2 B' D L U L B2 R L u2 R2 r' L' U' r D2 r f' F' L U' F'
41. 1:17.04 D' u f' u D2 L2 B r' U' L' F' f U L R f2 L' D R D' B' U F L2 F u f2 F R L' f' F' D' u' B2 f' U2 D2 L' U'
42. (58.23) D2 U F2 L2 u r' B' D' r' F B2 U F' D' r2 R B f' L' f2 u2 r u R F' D' R2 f2 R2 U2 r f F r2 f' B' U' L2 B f
43. 1:04.83 U' r U F2 L2 R F D R' D r' u2 L' U' B2 U' L F2 L u F2 r' D B u2 R F U' R2 r2 L F R2 D F2 u D' r2 D' r2
44. 1:10.89 u2 F' B2 L' D' B' L2 r R U' f u2 f' L F' U D r F2 u2 B2 D' f' L' f2 U f2 r' B2 F' f L r2 R D L r F B2 U
45. 1:02.41 R' f F2 B R2 u r2 u' R' r' L' U' u' D R L2 U' u L u f D L2 F' B L' R2 u' r u' R2 B2 L' r2 D' r2 L R2 F2 B
46. 1:02.07 B U' B' L2 D U R2 B' f D' U L' B L2 R' D f R' F f B u2 U' D f2 R' F' D' r2 L U' u F' r2 B f U u2 B' L
47. 1:11.29[****in DP] u2 D f R D r2 u2 L' F' U F2 u2 L2 r' f D2 U' F2 u' B R2 u L r' u' r' u R u D' F B2 L f' r2 f' U2 D L B2
48. (1:21.01) F' f' r D R' B u R f F R2 B2 r2 B2 F' U' R' r U2 L2 B' r' D U2 B' L u' F' R2 u D R2 r2 f2 D' F' U' u F2 f
49. 1:12.13 U' f L' D u2 r B2 u2 D f' L2 u2 U F' D2 F' D2 u R r2 L D f' u2 f' F' D2 R2 U' F' U2 B U' F R2 u F' L' r' B2
50. 1:14.67 U' R' U u' f2 R u' R u2 f2 B' U2 L2 f L' f U2 r' U' F r f' D' U2 F2 r L B' u2 U' L' F2 r U2 B2 f' U r2 u F
51. 1:12.53 F f2 U' u' f' L r' F r F R B D' u' L' u2 f R L2 U L U' u2 B r2 D' u r2 F R2 L2 U2 F D U F' R r' f2 R2
52. 1:11.73 L B2 L u D2 B F' u B2 L' f R' u R F2 u2 r2 B' U' r' u2 f' U2 R' D u' L B' f L2 r2 R2 u B2 U' L2 u L' B F'
53. 1:04.23 r' U R' L' D2 u' R F2 L2 F' D2 f2 U2 F2 U2 L R2 B D F' f2 L F' L2 F' L' r2 D L2 D' L B' D u' U f' U2 u' B D'
54. 1:03.35 U' F' U' B L' r' R' F' U L2 r' B2 r' D L2 U r2 R' L' D2 F2 D R2 U' f r B F D U2 f2 R' D U f2 u2 B R' B2 u2
55. 1:12.32 F2 U2 R f U B u' L D2 f L' D2 r' u' R L2 B' L' U' r' f2 U F2 U u2 B2 F2 f2 u2 R2 F u L' U2 R' B F2 R' F' D'
56. 1:04.58 R' f2 L B r D u2 F D r B' L B U2 r U2 f' U' r2 L' f r' F' f' U D2 R' U2 F B2 f' L' R2 r' D U f' F2 D L'
57. 1:07.32 U' D' f B2 r B' D2 r' F' r L' u' D F2 B2 R2 u' R' f' r' B' r u2 F' u r2 F' r' u' L F2 D f2 R2 L B2 R L' F' R2
58. 1:18.89 r2 f u' r2 L2 R2 U' B' F' u f2 u2 U' B' U2 u' L2 f2 u' R2 D f2 u D2 f U' L' D' L f F' R' D2 f U2 B' D' f r2 F
59. 1:06.74 L2 D2 f F' D u F2 R f' U F R2 u' f U2 r u L2 B' D' r2 L2 f2 D' f U' D2 F2 r' U B f2 u' F' U D2 u2 f2 u2 L'
60. 1:03.61 L f2 R2 r u' R f2 u2 R F D B' f2 U r2 D r2 B' r' f D' u' B r2 f L r' u' f2 D2 L r' U' R' D' f' F2 u2 L2 D'
61. 1:06.79 L2 R2 f2 U' f' L2 u' D' F2 f' U D R2 F' u D R2 D' U2 f' u' B r2 u D F' L2 r f' r L U2 f u U2 F' U' u2 r2 f'
62. 1:15.38 r F2 B L u' U f' r2 f' B F D' u' F B' f r' u f2 F r2 f D' B' f2 D2 L' R' f' D' R r2 u r u D L f L2 f
63. 1:07.31 D' R' L2 F' u2 f' F r' R' U u' L2 R' D2 f' R r B' u' L r' D2 r' D' F' r' D2 F' f2 U2 D2 B' r L2 f' U2 D L' u' f2
64. 1:14.87 u f u' D F' L u L2 D2 F' f L2 U' F u' f' R' D B r2 u B2 U L r2 R U r2 D U r L2 U2 B2 F2 R u F2 L D'
65. 1:02.86 f B F2 D L2 u' f2 L' B2 D' U R f2 R' U' f U L' r B F2 u' f' B2 D2 f u2 U' r' U f u B' f' R' U2 r' f R f
66. 1:15.75 U2 B' L' U' r f D' u' F' D2 R' F2 r2 B R2 f2 r U f r2 U f2 B2 r' u2 f B' U2 R' D2 R' f R u' f u' L' r2 B2 f'
67. 1:01.64 f R2 D' L' U2 f' F2 R2 U' B R2 u' B2 r2 B' U f B U2 R' u' f' u L' r2 U' F R u F' r2 F u2 D' f2 r U2 r' B2 R'
68. 1:08.46 F2 r u2 D2 F' U' r R f R D' F' r F' L2 f L U R' F R2 r f2 D F R2 u2 F2 R U' R B' U D2 L2 D2 f' B2 U2 L'
69. 1:19.58 u r F f' D2 R' B2 D' u F2 D2 L u' r' u2 D2 r' D' R2 B u r2 F r' f' U' D' R r2 D U B2 R f' B' u' U r2 U' f'
70. 1:09.03 D2 u' R2 f L2 B R B2 r2 f u r' L U' R2 u2 B' R' r F u' f' D2 f' r U2 D r2 D' U B' r U u' D' F2 L2 u D2 r2
71. 1:06.54 L' F2 B u2 U' f2 U2 B' R' f B2 r2 u' D' r R2 B2 L' F' u B' U' R2 r2 D' R2 F' r' f2 U2 F' R r' B D2 r R2 D u' r'
72. 1:13.86 r2 U2 f B' r U2 L' f2 L' r' R u' B u2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' U f B U f r F U L r' F' r F' B f u2 R B2 L2 f' r'
73. 1:18.61 D' U' L D' U R2 L B' D' B' R2 f D2 u2 L' f B' r2 u D B' D F' L2 R D F2 u2 r2 B2 u' B' F2 U2 B L u' D r2 B2
74. 1:09.54 B2 f2 u2 F2 R2 L D B' D2 B u D2 R2 F' R f2 L2 F2 L' F D r2 f F2 u' D' U B F' f2 u' U f' F U' R' D B U B'
75. 1:02.36 U D f' U' u' f' U' u' D2 R F u f' u' L f' U2 u B2 r' L2 F' L2 R' U' f' F2 U' u' r2 B u' L' D R' U' D' f2 u2 R2
76. 1:10.01 B' D U2 L2 D' r D R' B2 R2 F' u F' L2 U L u U' L2 B' L2 f D B' D2 R2 f' R F2 u' D F B' U2 B2 f' r u2 B2 L
77. 1:14.17 f L2 u' f' U2 L' B' U2 F L u2 R' B f2 L' r' U2 r F R' L2 u R' U' B2 D2 L u r R D r' F' f2 r' f D' L2 D B
78. (56.33) u R2 F' f2 D' r R' U' F2 B2 D' B' U' r f u D r2 f' r D' f D' r2 U2 u B U' R' D2 u2 L' F' R2 f' D2 R2 U R' r'
79. 1:10.74 F' U' f2 U u2 L' U' r2 u2 r2 R' U' R' u' U B u' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' D' R' f' B2 u2 r u L' F2 u' r2 u' R B' U r u
80. 1:06.05 B2 F2 R r u2 L2 D' f2 B2 R' L2 U L F' U D' L' u' L2 U' B2 F' L U' u' D' R' U F U2 L r B D u B D2 R' U' D
81. 1:15.15 B' F2 U F' u' B' F R L' D F' D' r D f' F' r F' r2 U R' r' f' L2 U2 r D' L2 D' L r f2 u' r D r' R2 D2 U F2
82. 1:06.56 B2 r2 B2 f2 U F' D2 U B R2 U' B2 L2 B u L f' D2 B2 R' L f2 r' B u' B2 F2 R' L' U2 R u F' L2 r' R F2 u2 L' u
83. 1:12.70 r L B' f2 u' f2 B2 u L r u F' D' u' U' f' B F U r2 F' r2 f' F2 L B2 u r f L' D L2 B' U' R' D B' F' f2 r2
84. 1:08.43 u' r2 L B U L' B' r U' L' D2 F2 B' D' R2 u f' B' L' U2 r R B U F U u' D R f' R' B' f U' R r2 U2 u2 f L'
85. 1:12.03 f R f' U2 r D F' L2 D2 B2 D' u B L' U2 B' R U r' u f L2 F2 L f' U' D2 L2 u' f r U r2 F' R2 r2 u2 D f U2
86. 1:18.62 r f' r' u D2 B u' f U D2 B r2 F L2 U D2 r' B L2 f2 F2 r' F2 D U' F U r2 R2 f' R' u R2 r' U B2 r2 U' F' U
87. 1:03.73 F2 L2 f2 r' L2 u2 B2 r2 f' L2 u2 L' f2 B' L u2 r B' f2 U L' u2 r F B' R2 U D2 r2 L2 D' r' D' L2 F R2 L U' f2 r'
88. 1:12.10 f L' r2 D r2 F2 r2 B' u' R U2 R B' F2 r2 F2 r' u' U2 R' F U2 D2 B2 L u' L D' L2 F' u' F' r2 B u r' R2 D2 B2 r
89. 1:09.49 B F U2 r' B' F2 u2 f D2 F' L u' B' f R2 L r u B' U D r R2 L2 U2 R2 r' u2 L r2 R B U F D2 B' L u R r2
90. 1:04.93 r F r' L2 U' R' D' B' r2 u2 U2 r D r u B2 r R' D F B2 r B2 U2 R f D' f R2 r' U D2 F r2 u2 R' U' r2 L2 D
91. 1:05.48 U R' F r2 B' D' B' R f2 L B2 r' L U2 u' r2 L' B r' u2 F f' u2 f' r' D u L2 r2 U' L U r2 F f2 B' R2 D2 U' B2
92. (1:21.75) U2 f2 F' r F' r L D' R' u' F L f' r R2 L' B u' D R2 L' f R' L' r F2 f' u' F U' R' f u D L2 u2 R L2 u' D'
93. 1:13.14 L' f2 r2 f2 B2 F' L' B' r' u' f2 D U B D' B' r2 R2 U2 f2 R' f2 r2 u' L B2 U' f B2 F u f2 u' F U f2 r B' R' B'
94. 1:12.73 u' U B' U F f r R' f2 L' f2 u' f' u' U D F2 D2 f F2 r F B' f D2 u' R' u2 r u2 B' D2 r' u f' u2 L2 B R' U'
95. 1:04.09 F' R2 L' u' F' r F' D' f2 F U F U2 r R' f2 r D' F u R' U f R B U' L F2 D2 f R' F' R L D' r2 U' F2 B r2
96. 1:08.51 F L2 F' B R' r' D' L' F B2 u' r f2 u2 F2 B L' F' L2 u' B2 r D' r' F2 U' D R B' U' L2 D' U u2 R2 D2 u' R F U2
97. 1:12.26 F2 r2 u B U R' B2 U' L2 U L' f' r' f' F2 B U r B r' f' F u' B L' B2 r' F L2 u' f' U f2 r u2 D f D U' u2
98. 1:07.32 L2 B D r' f F U f2 U2 f' r2 R' D2 L F L' B2 D' R2 U' r' D2 B U2 r2 F2 B f2 D2 r2 B' F D' R' U R2 D u2 R2 r
99. 1:15.65 F B' U D R u r f R F' U2 B' R r' F' B' u F U' L' B2 F' L2 B' r L2 f2 U' L2 F' u' D F r' R U2 f R' u L
100. (57.13) U r' f B' D2 F' R U2 R2 L r2 U' D' B2 u2 U2 F2 r D' L2 r u2 R' U' D2 L B2 r F' B' u2 F U2 D2 u R2 u2 f F D'


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 3x3 or SQ1?


 
Too many 6s and 15s to be 3x3.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 9, 2011)

L2 U B' L2 F' B' L' B' R F D R B' L' U D R F2 U R D U' R D' B

Double X cross: x2 y' U F' R' F' D2 R2
F2L 3: U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' 
F2L 4: y' R U' R' U' R U R' U R' F R F'
OLL: Forced skip
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 = 7.33 
I paused so long on that U perm >,<


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok I finished that average of 100 and now I think I can safely call myself sub 30 


Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 27.64
Best Time: 20.04
Worst Time: 39.19
Standard Deviation: 3.4 (12.2%)

1. 29.19 B F' U B' D2 U' R U2 R2 F2 U D' F2 B U B2 L B2 R' L B U' R2 D2 R2 
2. 31.79 L' U' F2 B' U F D' F U' D' B' U F B D2 R2 L2 B U R' D2 F2 B2 U2 L 
3. 29.64 D2 U2 L2 F2 B' L D' R2 U' R' B F' D2 R2 D2 B2 U D2 R2 F L' B L2 D L2 
4. 27.19 B D2 F L D L2 R F2 L' D2 F R B L2 B L2 U2 R' L' F2 U B' U' F' D 
5. 27.72 B2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' U' F2 D' U' L F R' D' F2 L D' R' B R2 F' D2 U F U 
6. 38.20 U L2 B' L U' R2 D2 L F' D2 B R2 B F' D2 R2 F' U' R' F L' D2 R' F B 
7. 21.39 B' R' U2 D2 L' B2 L' U L' R' U' D2 R' D' U F D' R' L U' B F' L2 D U2 
8. 24.18 D2 U' F2 R2 D' L' B F' L' U' R2 L D B2 D2 L2 F D' U L2 F L2 R' U' F' 
9. 29.08 F' B2 U2 D' F2 L U B F' D' U R2 L2 F B2 L' R F' R' L B2 L2 F2 D B' 
10. 32.61 F L2 D F' B' L F2 U F2 L2 F2 B' L2 U2 D' L U' B' U R2 U' D' R' L2 B2 
11. 31.87 R2 B2 R D2 F' R F D R' F2 D' B L R D' U F' U' F' L2 R F R B R2 
12. 26.72 L2 U' L' B F D2 R2 F' L D2 R B2 D F D2 B' R' B' D2 L' R U2 B2 R U 
13. 27.92 U D' B L2 D' R2 L' F' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' B' U L2 U2 F2 B' U2 F2 
14. 27.18 U2 L2 D' R F' D' U B D' R B' D' U F' R' F' U2 D2 F U' R D' B' D' U2 
15. 29.24 B2 U F2 U' B U2 F L U' D' R' F B' U2 F R U B2 L2 D' U F L' D B2 
16. 21.15 B2 D' F U' L2 U' R2 B2 L' F2 U' L2 B L' B' U' L B' L' F2 L R2 U' R' L 
17. 23.47 R' D2 L' D' R2 F' U D2 L' B2 F' L' B F2 R2 D2 R U' L2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U 
18. 29.14 B L' B' L' D2 B U' B' D2 L F' L B2 R U' D2 L2 F' R D R' F B' L' D2 
19. 25.29 D2 L2 D' U2 L R2 B' L2 F B2 D2 L D2 F' U B R L D2 B F R' B' F2 D2 
20. 24.17 L' D F' D2 U R2 U F U B R2 B' R F2 R F2 U2 R' U B' D U' B R2 U 
21. 24.96 R F2 D2 R2 L' D2 B2 R B' U' F2 R' B2 F' R' L' B' R2 L2 D2 F R' U R2 B' 
22. 26.08 B' L2 U' F' B2 R B2 F2 R2 F B' R2 L2 B' F2 R2 U F2 R2 L' F2 R U' D' R2 
23. 27.86 U2 F D2 L2 B U2 F2 U' F' D L2 B L' R2 D R U2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F 
24. 28.64 B' D2 R' L2 U2 R B L F2 U' R2 D2 L' F2 R2 L U F2 L2 B' L B L2 D F2 
25. 22.28 U L2 U F U' F2 B U R B' R' B' L2 B' D' B' D' U' L2 R' U D F2 U' B' 
26. 26.28 D' U2 F D' L F D R' D L2 D' U' B' U2 R' U2 R' B' F' R2 L F' U2 D F' 
27. 30.53 B L' R' D' R U2 B2 D R' B' R2 B2 L2 R F L' D2 R' F U' R D U' L' B' 
28. 29.01 B2 U D B R U B2 L2 D R2 B D2 B' D U B L U D' R2 D' F' U' D' F2 
29. 29.08 D2 F' B' L U2 F R' L2 U2 B' R' F' L2 U2 B2 D F D' B R2 L D R2 F2 D2 
30. 28.64 B2 U2 D2 B U2 F2 R B2 U D' L2 D B D' F R B2 L' U' B U' D B2 F2 U 
31. 27.73 R2 B2 F U' R F' D' B' R U2 L R' B2 F2 L2 U2 B D' B U2 F R2 L D' R2 
32. 27.13 L2 R D' B' D R2 F B D' F' B' R F U2 F' L' U B2 L R' U2 B L2 R2 U' 
33. 26.52 B' D' B U' B D' B' L2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U D2 L' F' R2 D R U2 D2 F2 U F2 
34. 32.65 R F B' L U L D B' R2 D L2 B' D F L U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' U F' B' L' 
35. 24.68 R' B R D' B2 U D' F' B D' B2 L R' F2 U2 F' L2 F B D L2 R2 B' R2 L2 
36. 31.45 D U' F' U L' F B' U B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R B' L' U' R' D L2 B' D U' L2 R2 
37. 30.87 R2 L2 U' L' F' R B2 L2 B2 U B R L' D U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 R' F' L' 
38. 21.27 B' R' F U2 F2 D' F' R D2 F B' L' D' F2 B D R2 B' U2 L' R2 B2 U' L2 F 
39. 26.97 D' B2 R L' D B R' F D' B R2 F D2 U R U F B U R L B R' L D' 
40. 35.17 R2 B F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 U L2 F R2 D' R' F U' R F2 B U B' F2 U2 R' B 
41. 23.19 U R L' F2 U B F R B2 U' R D2 R2 F' B U R D' B F U2 F2 D2 B L2 
42. 32.09 L D2 R L D2 R2 F R' F' U2 F2 B D U L F' D2 B2 L' B' R' D' B' D F 
43. 25.27 F2 D2 L B2 U' F' B' D R' F' L B' D' U2 L' R2 D U' B2 F R' U B F D' 
44. 23.48 R L' F' B U B F2 R' F' D2 L D' L B F D2 L' R2 B D L' F' L R2 D2 
45. 27.71 L U D B' L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U F2 R D2 L B F D U F R L' D B2 D 
46. (20.04) U R F' D L2 U R D F2 D F L D U' F2 B2 U' D2 R' F' D' L2 B D2 U' 
47. 24.60 B2 D L2 F' B2 U' R2 D2 L B R2 F' U' L2 R' U' B' L' U L2 R' U B R2 L' 
48. 26.06 B U' F2 L R' U' R' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F L2 F U F D' R' D2 U2 L D F' B2 
49. 22.68 F' D' L' U' F D' R F2 U' D2 B' R' L U' F B' L2 D B F2 D' F2 D L2 F' 
50. 30.50 U L R' D' F' B2 L R' F' L B2 U R2 U R2 U D2 B F L2 F' D2 L D B' 
51. 26.86 U B2 L' U' B2 L' D2 R D2 R' D' B' U2 L R2 U' L' F' U B2 F D2 L2 U D2 
52. 25.96 R2 F D' B2 D2 R' U' F U2 B F' D F' B D F' B' R' L' U D2 L2 D B' D 
53. 31.13 R' U R2 F' D' F D B F' U' B F' U2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F' L2 D U2 L B2 
54. 31.31 F' L2 D L2 R2 B' U' R2 F L' U2 D' B2 R F' B2 L' U' F2 R' B F' R L' D' 
55. 22.48 D2 R U' D' F D B2 U F D' L2 R F' U2 D B' D L F' L R2 B2 F' D2 B2 
56. 34.02 F B' L F D' L2 D B2 U2 B' D' R2 D F L U2 D' R2 F2 L2 F R2 B' U R2 
57. 26.28 U' B2 D2 F2 B' U2 B R2 D L' D2 B' L2 U' D' L U' L F L2 F U2 R B L' 
58. 29.41+ L2 U' D' L R B L2 D2 L' U F' D2 B' D R B' R U2 F2 D' R' L F U2 R' 
59. 23.74 R U' R L F2 R U D2 F' U' F2 B2 D' B L' B' L2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' D R D' 
60. 21.61 B F2 D U L' B F' D L R U' L2 B' L B U' D L U2 R2 L F D' U' R' 
61. 28.38 D2 B L2 F' B2 R B' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F U' F' L2 B' 
62. 31.16 F' U F B' R' L2 B2 R2 B' R' L2 D2 F' D B2 U2 F' L D F' D2 B2 R D' F2 
63. 28.97 L' R' U2 D' R F' U' D R F R' L2 B' D2 L2 U F' D' R2 U F U2 B2 R L2 
64. 25.47 R' L2 F' D' B' R2 D R' U' L' B' F' R' U' B2 U L' D2 L2 F2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' 
65. 28.95 D F D F2 L2 D' L' B2 F2 U L' F B R U' F L D B L2 F' D' R D2 F2 
66. 23.43 L2 U' B F D' R' L' U L R' F2 L R' B2 D2 B F2 L' B2 F2 L' U' L' R2 B 
67. 38.13  L' D' F2 U R2 U2 F L2 U' B2 F2 L D2 F R B2 L B' U2 D2 R2 U F' R' U 
68. 29.95 R L' F U' L' R2 F D2 F2 B U2 F' U D2 L R D2 R' D B' F' R U' B F 
69. 29.34 F L D R' L D2 U B' U' B F2 R D2 F2 D2 B' L2 R' F B' D F2 R2 L2 B 
70. 27.89 B' U' R2 L2 D R D2 F' L2 D2 F D B' F2 D2 U F2 L2 B D' F2 R D2 B U 
71. 30.92 F L' U D' F' L D L' F L R U2 F' L R B2 F2 R' L' U L2 B2 L2 D' U' 
72. 26.07 D R U2 F' D2 F B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D U' L D' L R' F U' L' D2 B2 R2 
73. 24.48 D2 U2 B2 R U D' L D R2 F' L R D' F B2 R F' D' L D' U' F2 D2 U' F' 
74. 29.95 L' F R' L F' D B L2 F' D' B2 U D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R' D' B2 R D' R F 
75. 30.32 R L D2 R' L2 B' F' U' D' R D2 F B U' L' R2 B U2 D' B L R' U F' D 
76. 23.51 B2 F2 L D2 B2 U F2 B2 L' D B2 L U D2 R L' U' B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F B' R2 
77. 25.78 L' B2 D' L R U2 D2 L U' B U R' L U2 D' F B' D B' R L B' D B F2 
78. 28.64 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D R' U L U L2 B L2 U F' D2 U2 L D' L2 R' D 
79. 26.02 F L B2 F U B2 F2 R2 B U D' L' R2 B D2 F2 B L' U L B2 U R' U' L2 
80. 26.39 U R L' U' D' B2 L' R F2 L F2 U2 L2 D R D2 F2 R U2 D2 B2 R L2 B2 R' 
81. 29.23 B' D2 U2 L R2 F' B2 L U2 L R F2 U D' L2 R F2 R B2 R B F' U L2 F 
82. 26.46 D2 B2 R2 U L D' L2 U F B2 R' F' B U2 R' B2 U D' F2 U2 R' L F D' U' 
83. (39.19) R' U' R2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 F U' F D F L' R2 D' U2 R' U F' U R2 B2 U2 R2 
84. 26.73 B F' U2 R2 L' B' L2 U R F' R' D2 U R L' F B2 U' B' L2 B' U F' L U2 
85. 27.52 B2 R B2 U L R2 F L' U' D L2 D2 B2 D R2 F R F2 L2 D' F2 B' D' U F' 
86. 27.35 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 L B D' B R' B' R F2 U2 L' U' B' F U2 L2 F2 L U2 R' D2 
87. 26.78 R D2 L2 R2 U F2 L U2 R2 F D2 R2 U F D2 B' L U F L2 F' D R' U' D2 
88. 29.75 L U' L' D R' F' R U' R2 F2 R' L2 B2 U L' B2 U2 R' L U L2 F U2 B' D' 
89. 30.64 R' L' F' L2 R2 B' F' U2 L' U2 B2 F L B' D R' L2 F2 R' B' U2 D L2 R2 B2 
90. 26.41 B2 U2 L2 R B U' F' D B2 U' D2 R' L' F' U' F2 R2 L B2 R L U' F' D' F' 
91. 27.29 F D F' U' B2 F' L2 U L B2 U2 B F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U B' F R' F L' 
92. 22.44 U F2 B' U2 B F2 L' R' D2 L U F L R2 D U' F2 L R B2 D B' L2 B' D 
93. 30.53 D F2 D L B L B2 R2 U' D' R' D B' F2 L' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 D 
94. 25.13 B' L' R' U2 B2 D' F U2 R2 L U2 L2 R2 B R2 U L2 B F U L D2 R B' R' 
95. 31.34 D' B2 R U F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U2 B' D2 L R U2 R D U2 R U2 D' R2 
96. 27.01 F2 D2 B' D F2 D' R D U' R' D F' U2 R2 D F' B' D' B' D L' U' L' U2 B' 
97. 27.60 B2 D L B' U2 R2 B D' R' D2 U R' F' D' U2 L R2 B2 R2 F' U D2 L U B' 
98. 29.77 D U2 B U2 D' B' R2 D2 F D2 F2 B' R' D' L U' R U2 F2 B D' R2 F' L F2 
99. 23.37 D2 B R L2 D B D2 F2 R' F D' F2 U F R' F' D2 U' F2 B' U B' U2 L F' 
100. 26.16 B R F' U' F2 U R2 F' D2 F' B L F L F' R2 L2 B' D F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 

Also

Best Average of 12: 25.33
Best Time: 20.04
Worst Time: 35.17
Standard Deviation: 2.9 (11.6%)

1. 21.27 B' R' F U2 F2 D' F' R D2 F B' L' D' F2 B D R2 B' U2 L' R2 B2 U' L2 F 
2. 26.97 D' B2 R L' D B R' F D' B R2 F D2 U R U F B U R L B R' L D' 
3. (35.17) R2 B F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 U L2 F R2 D' R' F U' R F2 B U B' F2 U2 R' B 
4. 23.19 U R L' F2 U B F R B2 U' R D2 R2 F' B U R D' B F U2 F2 D2 B L2 
5. 32.09 L D2 R L D2 R2 F R' F' U2 F2 B D U L F' D2 B2 L' B' R' D' B' D F 
6. 25.27 F2 D2 L B2 U' F' B' D R' F' L B' D' U2 L' R2 D U' B2 F R' U B F D' 
7. 23.48 R L' F' B U B F2 R' F' D2 L D' L B F D2 L' R2 B D L' F' L R2 D2 
8. 27.71 L U D B' L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U F2 R D2 L B F D U F R L' D B2 D 
9. (20.04) U R F' D L2 U R D F2 D F L D U' F2 B2 U' D2 R' F' D' L2 B D2 U' 
10. 24.60 B2 D L2 F' B2 U' R2 D2 L B R2 F' U' L2 R' U' B' L' U L2 R' U B R2 L' 
11. 26.06 B U' F2 L R' U' R' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F L2 F U F D' R' D2 U2 L D F' B2 
12. 22.68 F' D' L' U' F D' R F2 U' D2 B' R' L U' F B' L2 D B F2 D' F2 D L2 F' 

Both are PBs. I also got a 24.31 average of 5 in this session which I posted earlier


----------



## Carson (Nov 9, 2011)

New PB 3x3 single: 15.08. It would have been 14.9x, but I freaked out and missed the space bar at first when I tried to stop the timer.


----------



## Chrisalead (Nov 9, 2011)

New 5x5 PB avg5 and avg12 (7s and 6s better than before) : 2'22 and 2'30. Only 12 solves done and no warmup I'm happy ^^.


----------



## CRO (Nov 9, 2011)

16.67 average of 30.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 9, 2011)

(8.40), (11.88), 10.16, 9.77, 9.09 = 9.67 

wut
avg12 was 10.76. Only skip was the 8.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 9, 2011)

U2 D' B2 L' U2 B' L F2 L' U B U F U' B2 F' L F R U2 L D U' F2 D2 

11.29 OH single
Details (fb chat convo with Mike Kotch):


Spoiler



Il y a 25 minutes
Ethan Crislip
meh
avg5 is 15.001 >_>
just did an 11.29 single 

Il y a 14 minutes
Mike Kotch
wow
full step?

Il y a 13 minutes 
Ethan Crislip
kinda, weird situation
it was R B' R' B for OLL skip
but like
i saw it would be a y perm
so i did U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F' U2 in one burst
like it was lucky 
just good thinking i guess


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 9, 2011)

1. 7.93 R2 B U2 D F2 D B2 L D2 L' B2 F2 R L2 D2 B2 D' R' L' U' L D B2 L F2

y'
R2 U' L
y U' R' U' R
y R' U R U' R' U' R
y2 U' R U' R' U R U R'
U R' U R U' y R U' R'
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2011)

TMOY said:


> His solution would get a score of 36 at an official FMC competition but it's still only 30 moves. It's not his fault if the WCA uses a silly metric.


 
HTM is no more silly than STM


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 9, 2011)

44.83 4x4 solve, SUPER LUCKY! First 2 centers already solved, plus a cross edge done and placed
B2 L' R' Uw Fw2 Uw' F' D L B2 F' Uw' U' Fw2 L2 B2 D B' D' U2 B Fw2 F' U' L' B' F U F2 D2 Uw' U2 L D' Fw2 Uw' U' B R2 D'


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 9, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.91
1. (1.58) U F2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' F' 
2. 1.78 U R F2 U' F2 U R2 F' U2 
3. 1.77 U R2 U F R F2 R2 U' 
4. 1.86 F' U' R' F2 U F' R' U R U' 
5. 2.18 F R' U F2 R' U' R2 U F2 U' 
6. 1.83 R2 U F' R' U R2 F2 U R 
7. 2.28 F U2 R2 U R F2 U' R 
8. 1.84 F' U F U2 F R' U' F' R2 U 
9. 1.97 U' F' R U' R F' U2 F2 R2 
10. 2.00 U' F' R' F R' F2 U F' U2 
11. (2.36) R' F2 U2 R' U F U2 F2 
12. 1.59 R' U F' U2 F U R2 U'


----------



## Julian (Nov 9, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 1.91
> 1. (1.58) U F2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' F'
> 2. 1.78 U R F2 U' F2 U R2 F' U2
> 3. 1.77 U R2 U F R F2 R2 U'
> ...


onice


----------



## JasonK (Nov 9, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 1.91


Woah  What's UWR?


----------



## cubernya (Nov 10, 2011)

I think that's the UWR


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually, I think like 5 people have beaten this: Faz, Spef, Rowan, Anthony, and Chris.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I think that's the UWR


 
Lolno.

Feliks: 1.7x
Spef: 1.88
Chris Olson: 1.86
Anthony: 1.82
Rowan: 1.80


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Feliks: 1.7x
> Spef: 1.88
> ...


 
My 1.80 is with keyboard - Anthony's is the stackmat UWR, I think Feliks' was keyboard too.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2011)

Spef was kezboard too.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

U F2 L B2 D U L' U L R' U2 F R2 U2 L U' D B' F' L R2 F' U' L' F'

L D L U2 R2 L2
d L' U L
U R U' R'
R' U R U2 R' U R
y' L' U' L
F R U R' U' F'
d2 x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2

Not PB because I was so shocked so I freaked during PLL and paused for 1.5 seconds. 14.69.

EDIT: Waaaat. I just got 15.71 with orange cross... only went with it because it was one move. 

EDIT2 : Set a 4x4 PB of 1:29.60. Then the next solve was a 1:29.52.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

4x4

Average of 12: 1:40.64
1. 1:54.14 R2 F2 u' B R2 r2 L2 U' R' r f2 L U r' R D' U' f D' u R U B' F f D2 r2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L' U2 F2 u' U2 L u' 
2. 1:48.58 D2 U B' L2 B D f' D L2 U f' D2 r2 f' u2 U2 B2 r L' B2 L2 r2 R F2 D2 L r2 D f' U L2 F2 f' u D r' f2 L r' F 
3. 1:31.89 L R' U' R2 u2 L' r' U F' u2 D' B2 D' f2 U r' f r' f' U2 R D2 f2 L B2 r' B2 D f2 B' r' F2 u U2 r' B L' R2 D R2 
4. 1:40.17 L R f2 L D' B' L2 R F B u2 F' u R2 r2 D2 R' f U L2 U R2 D F2 f2 U f r' D B2 r2 u' f' u' D' B2 L u' B D2 
5. 1:35.19 f2 r2 f' L' f r2 u F' R' B2 R2 U R' L2 f2 u2 r U' R' F2 D' F R' D F' r' L2 F' f r2 B D u2 L F D2 F L' R' D 
6. 1:29.60 r' R F' U B' f2 U' f' D2 B' U' R' u B r u' B U2 u R' D2 U' f r2 L' D u' R B L2 f' u F' r' L' F U2 r2 R' B' 
7. (1:29.52) R2 u' F2 D' f2 r' R2 F f' r D' B U2 r D' L' R' B' U2 F U2 r' f2 D' r2 D U r2 R2 U F R' B F2 R D' L' B' U L' 
8. 1:45.43 B' u' r2 D' F2 r' D' R D2 f' D2 u' f' L f B2 D2 R' L' f2 D' u' L2 F U r' L2 D U' B D' L2 R' B2 R f' L' B' D L' 
9. 1:43.50 L2 r2 U' F r2 U F L' U f L B R2 f r f' r' D' L2 u R' f' B U F' U' f U2 u2 D2 r2 D L D R2 F2 u r2 f' u' 
10. 1:44.67 L' f' L u2 L2 U2 D r2 D L R' r U u2 R' f2 u2 B u2 R2 u r u L U' D2 L2 r' F' D2 r B2 U2 L2 R2 F R' F r' L2 
11. 1:33.19 B r2 L' B D' L2 R2 f' D' F' R D f2 B' U' r B2 R2 B f2 D' f B2 U' r2 L2 F' B2 D u2 r U2 F' u2 L2 U' F2 R' u2 L 
12. (12:35.57) D L' D B' u2 D R2 r' f2 F2 D2 r' F2 B' u' U f' F L u U' f' D R U2 D B' U2 F' B' D2 R' D' r R U2 D' B2 R D' 

Solve 7 is PB. Solves 3-7 are PB Ao5, 1:32.xy.

On the last solve, my 4x4 popped for the third time ever. I have the ShengShou v3. D: It took 8 minutes before I made any progress.

Lol average.


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 10, 2011)

First ao100:
best time: 10.39 (100th)
worst time: 26.17 (95th)

current avg5: 18.95 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 16.67 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 20.01 (σ = 2.37)
best avg12: 17.37 (σ = 1.39)

current avg100: 18.90 (σ = 2.09)
best avg100: 18.90 (σ = 2.09)

session avg: 18.90 (σ = 2.09)
session mean: 18.89



Spoiler



1	16.18	F L2 U F2 D2 U2 R L2 F2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U' R U R' D U2 R2
2	19.38	R L2 D R B2 D U2 R' D' B' D F2 R2 F2 R F2 U' F R L' B' F' U F U
3	13.3	R2 F2 R' D' F' R' B R' L' D F' L' U' F2 B' L' D' F' R' B' F' D2 B2 U2 R2
4	20.97	L B' U2 L' D' U2 B U B2 F R' L2 F' R F' D' L' B' D' R L' B L' B F'
5	18.42	R2 L U' L2 D' F2 U' R L2 B' F D2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 R L U2 D R' B'
6	18.3	L B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B R D B F' D L2 U R2 L D F' D R B2 F' R B' D'
7	18.63	R B' D U B R B2 R' U' L2 F2 L2 U F' L2 F D B U2 L' U L D2 R' B'
8	18.45	B' U2 F2 B2 L2 D' L2 B F' D2 F R' L2 D2 U R L' F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U'
9	20.14	F D' B2 R B' D2 L B' R D2 U' B D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R F' D2 R2 D L R'
10	17.16	L2 U F' U2 F2 U2 B' F2 U R2 F L' F' D2 B' R2 D' R2 D U' B' L2 B' F' U
11	19.03	B R L2 F2 L2 B D2 F U2 L R B' R' B' L2 D2 R2 L D2 B2 D U R2 B2 D'
12	16.72	F' R' D2 R U D R' D' B2 F2 D2 R2 L' F U F R D U2 L2 D' R F2 U' B
13	18.57	F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U R L2 F' L2 U F2 U2 D' B L2 R2 B L' U2 B2 U' L' U2 F'
14	18.96	L F' L B F R' D' B2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L' R2 B2 D R2 F U2 B2 D R2 L D2
15	18.17	L B F2 L2 D' F2 R' B' L' F2 R2 F D' F' R' D2 F2 R2 L F2 B2 R U2 F2 B'
16	19.31	R B2 U' D R D U R2 B' F2 D2 B2 R U' D2 R D' U2 F' R2 F L' F U2 F2
17	18.96	D2 B2 L2 F' D B' L' U' D2 B2 U' R L' D L' F2 L B' L' R' B R U' R' F
18	21.53	U' B2 R F U B' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D U2 B2 F' R B' U D2 R' B' R' F L2 D
19	19.38	L' D' R' L2 B' L2 B2 F U D2 L U2 D' B D L2 B L' R' F2 L B F L' F
20	22.93	B F' R' L D' F2 L2 U F D' L F' B' D F L' R B' F R D' F L2 B' U
21	18.29	L F2 B2 R B' L F' U D' B2 L U L R U' R' U' F' R B D2 F L2 B U2
22	18.89	R U2 L2 B D U R D' B' U F' B U' F' D' F2 B2 U F L' B' R2 U' B' U
23	20.51	R' U2 R2 L D2 L2 D L2 B R L2 F' U' B2 R U B D' U2 R F' R B2 U2 L'
24	16.22	B U2 B' D2 F L R U L R' B R2 B2 U R' L' F' D' R' F2 L D2 F' L2 U'
25	16.9	U R B' D2 L2 D' R' U2 D' F2 U' D' F2 L2 D2 U L' D' R2 F L2 D' B2 R' L
26	17.5	B' D2 U' F' U' R2 L2 B2 R' U2 B F2 L' U2 D' L2 F' B2 U R2 B U L2 U L2
27	20.01	F' R' L' U' B' U' D R2 U D F2 D R' F2 B' R U' R D2 L' B R D2 R2 F2
28	22.07	D' U' R L B D' R' L' B' U2 F' L2 R D2 F2 L' B2 U' B R' U F' L B2 U'
29	20.28	U' F R F L' R' B2 L' D2 U' R' L U D2 R F R' D L' R' B2 R2 D2 F' U'
30	17.19	D2 U2 F L2 B U' D' F' R U' L' R B' F' D2 L' D' L B R L' U' F2 R B
31	21.66	D2 B' U R2 B L2 R' U L' U L2 U D2 R' F' B2 U D B' F U2 B' D F' L'
32	16.78	U D2 B D2 F2 B' L' F2 B L' F' B' L' D' B F L F R' B R U B2 R2 U
33	21.3	D2 R2 U' F' U' R L2 U F' R' F' L2 F2 B R U' B L U' L' B' U L D L
34	19.18	L2 F2 D' L2 B U2 B2 D L' D U' L2 R B U R' D B F' L D2 B' D U F'
35	16.43	R' L2 F' D2 L B2 U2 R' L' U D2 L2 B' R2 U F2 L' U L U' D' R2 U2 D R
36	18.03	F2 R' B' F2 R' F2 U D2 F' B L' R' U' L U2 F2 L F L' D' B U' R2 B' D2
37	18.76	U D2 B2 U2 D R' L2 F' D2 L' R D B' R' U' D B' U' F2 D R2 D2 F U F
38	17.82	L' R F B D2 B D2 R' F B' U D2 B' F' D2 U' B D' L' R' F2 D' L' R D
39	19.25	D' B R2 D2 U L U2 F L' U' B L B' L2 F' U2 L2 B' F2 R' L2 B D' F R'
40	16.47	B2 R L2 D2 L' U B' D U2 F' D2 L' R2 F D' U R2 F2 B' U B R2 D2 B2 L
41	17.76	U D B' D B2 U' L2 D B' R' U2 F2 D2 R' L B' F' U2 L' F R F' R2 L' F2
42	22.73	F2 U D2 L2 D F2 D L' F R2 L' B2 D F' D' L U B' R F2 L U2 R B F
43	18.9	U' B' L2 F' R2 D2 L' B U2 D2 F' L B2 F U' F R' B2 D' B' D2 R' B U L
44	22.8	D' U2 B U' B2 U2 R2 L B R B2 D2 R U2 L2 D' B2 L U2 F R B2 D' F2 R2
45	21.76	L D B D2 B2 R2 D B' U2 R L2 B U2 L F2 D' U' R D' L' R' F R' U' F2
46	18.99	D R' D L2 U F2 B' U' B2 L2 U2 B2 F U2 L2 B' U' R2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2
47	22.15	R' L' U R' L2 D B F' R L' U' D2 L F' U D' R F D2 R2 U' F2 U' D R
48	17.95	R2 L2 F R L2 U R2 F' B2 U L2 U F U B' D' R L U2 L2 D R' F' D2 L2
49	18.28	L' U' B2 F R B' F' U2 B' D' L2 U' B' R' D' R' D' B' L' R2 F2 L' U' B F
50	17.65	R U' B F U L2 R2 D' B' L2 B' L2 R2 D L' B' F2 L2 D' U F2 U L D' R2
51	20.16	D' F2 R B L' U2 R' L2 B' F2 U2 D R D B U F' R U2 L B' F2 R' L2 U
52	16.36	D2 F R' L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 R2 D' F L U R D' L2 R U' L D B2 L U' B
53	17.01	L2 D R U2 D F R2 L' D L U2 B' F2 R' L D' B' R' D2 B D' U2 B2 D U
54	18.31	B2 F2 L2 U2 D L B2 L R' D L2 R D2 L R F2 B R L2 U' L' R D B2 L
55	17.65	F2 D' L2 D' B L2 U B2 F' U' R L' F' U L' B' F R D U' R2 U F2 R' U2
56	21.45	D2 U' F R F2 R2 L2 D F' R' B' F2 R D' B2 F L2 F' U2 F' D' F' B2 D' F'
57	20.13	L2 B' D F' R' F' R D' B' R2 U' B F U' B' R L D F' B' R' L2 U B L2
58	17.61	D' L' U' D2 R' D' U' R B' D' B U L' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B' F' L B
59	20.19	R2 U B2 F L' R D' F U' D' L R B U L2 D2 L' B' F' L' B' R2 F2 U2 L2
60	17.27	B' F2 R' F U2 D' B' D' U' F R B2 F' R' D F' B2 R' L' D2 L U' F2 R2 F
61	19.88	R' F D2 R' U' B' F2 R2 L' B R F' B' R B' D2 R2 U' B R U2 R D R' D2
62	18.5	L2 R D2 L2 B L U D2 L F L2 F R2 F2 R2 L' D R2 F' R' B L2 B L2 U
63	19.07	B L' F2 L' U' D R U2 L B' L2 F2 U2 L R' F' R B' D F2 D B2 L B' R2
64	20.11	D' R' B' R' B U' L' D' R D F2 U2 L U2 R' U' L' F' R2 D B U B D2 F
65	21.18	L' F' L D L2 B2 L2 D' B' U2 L' B' U B' R B R B' R' L F' U D' R B'
66	21.62	L' F' U' R2 F' D' B' D2 L2 B D2 B' U B2 L' D F2 D' U2 L D2 F2 R F L
67	20.93	F U' B2 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 U' L D' R2 B2 U' B F' U B2 R' D B2 U2 B2
68	19.27	D L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 D B D2 R U' R' F2 D' B' L2 B L U' R L' F2 D U2
69	19.16	B2 F R' D B2 F L R F2 U L' F2 L D2 B2 D2 F' R U B' D' B D R D'
70	17.02	U F' D' U' B R2 F' L R2 B' R2 D2 B U2 B' U' R F' B' U' D' R2 F' L' F'
71	14.25	D2 U2 B' F L2 B' F' R D2 U' R L2 U' B' D U' R B' U R2 L2 F R U L
72	18.12	R L F U R U' B2 U R' D' L' U' R2 F2 L' U' R' F D2 B' D2 F' L' D2 B2
73	17.69	B F U B' U2 L2 D R' D2 F' U' F' R2 F L R U' F' U2 R' U' R' U2 D' F'
74	15.31	U L2 F U2 D' F2 D L B U D2 L B L' U B' F2 L' F' R F' B2 R B' R
75	17.28	B' F R D U L U D' R' F B' U L D2 F L' U2 R2 L2 U2 D' R2 F U2 F2
76	20.0	R L' D L' B L2 R2 U F2 B2 R' U L F R U B R' L' D' U2 F D2 U2 F
77	21.33	U' L' U2 D2 F' L2 B2 F R2 F B' R2 F B' U2 L' F2 D B' U' L D' R B2 R2
78	15.49	F' L U' L R' D' F D' L2 R2 U2 B' D B L F B U2 D R D2 L U' L D
79	16.95	B R D' L' R2 D F B' U' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 R F2 D L F R2 U D R' U2 D2
80	16.64	L' F' D' R' B2 D L' R F' U' B' F' D' U' F B2 D L2 B F' U B U' D' B2
81	19.35	L D R F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U B' R' U R F' D2 R2 L B2 R D' R' F' D' R2 F
82	18.31	F' R L D' R' F2 U' F2 U B R' F R' L' F D2 R' D F' B2 U' F2 D2 B' R'
83	20.0	U' R' U2 R L F' B D B' L R U R' U2 B F' R U R2 F R2 B2 D' R' L'
84	18.65	L' D2 R' F' L' R' D U F B' L' B D L' U F' R2 B2 F2 L U' B' F2 L' R
85	19.73	L2 U' F' B' L D U L' B2 D' B F2 L2 B' L R D2 F' D2 F L' R2 D2 R' F
86	18.14	U' F' B2 U' D F2 D' B' R' D B' L' R D2 B2 F R2 D B2 L' R' D' R2 U R
87	12.97	U2 R F B U' B R' D F U L R F' R' U' F D' F' D' U2 F2 D R L2 U'
88	22.19	F2 L' F L' R2 F2 D F R' D F' D R B F' D' R D' B' D B D2 R' L2 D
89	20.31	U' F B' U R' B2 R B2 L R U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 B' R2 L2 F2 B' U2 F2 R' L'
90	15.69	L' D' B D F2 B2 D2 U R' B U' B' F2 L' B' D' R' F' D2 F' D R2 B' U B'
91	19.7	D' B R F2 L' B' D' L F2 B2 U F U R U' D L' D L R F2 B' L2 F2 D
92	24.16	L B' L R2 D' F' D R' L F' R F' L F' U B' R F R B' F2 D' F2 L B2
93	22.82	F U2 L' U' R' F D' R2 L' B L R B' D L B2 L2 R2 U D2 B F2 L' D L
94	19.55	B' L2 R2 D' L' U' R2 F2 B' U F' R L' U2 R2 L2 D L' F' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2
95	26.17	F' B' R2 U2 D' B R L F2 L D L2 F2 D F2 U' R L B D B2 D' R F' D'
96	18.77	D2 L F' L U2 B U2 B R' B2 D2 F L' F' U F2 D2 F2 L U' R D' B2 D' L
97	20.95	L' U D2 B2 F R D2 L' U L2 B R' B D' R U D2 R2 D L2 R B' F2 U' D2
98	17.12	L2 B' U D' F R' B' F U' F' U2 L B' L U2 F2 U' D2 B2 U B2 U' D F2 L
99	21.05	L2 F' D' B L F' L R F' R U' L D B' U L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B R2 B'
100	10.39	D' L2 B' F L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 R' B U2 R2 U F2 R' B' U' L' D2 B' L F2


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay, so everyone is bragging about being sub 20 and sub 15... But I've been cubing for about 3 weeks now, and I just achieved sub 60  But it was with my old storebought Rubik's from the early 90's (my dad's). I just got my first speedcube, an F-II, and wow, that's fast! Too fast. I hope I can lower my time with this one too!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:27.42


Spoiler



1. 1:23.30 D2 R' d b' F' l d D2 b' d2 F2 r2 D' R' B L u d' b L2 F' l' R2 r b u' F r F' B2 L2 f' L' D r' U' F' r2 b' R' l2 U F2 D F2 d' b2 f' R U' D2 r' D F' b' d' B2 F' U f' 
2. 1:20.10 f u2 l f2 F2 l2 b2 R r' F b2 u2 r2 L D' B' u2 d R2 l u' L' R2 l2 U u2 R' L b d D2 L2 B D2 d b2 l2 L' r' b2 l r2 B D R2 l2 U' R' L b' l' u2 U2 l' u D2 L2 R r2 F 
3. 1:27.35 b d' B' F2 l2 R' r2 U' D' u' R u2 b L2 R b' r2 u2 R' d b l b d2 F2 l b r' L b d' B F2 U' R' L' F2 u' l2 F l' F R2 f' R D R' d2 F' d2 U' L R' l2 u' U2 R b u' B' 
4. 1:27.67 r2 b2 R L2 l U2 D r2 l' U' u F U2 D' u' L' B' d B2 R2 F2 u' d' D L D F2 b' R' f' U' u l U2 u' B2 D2 B2 d2 u2 B' d' F2 B2 R2 r F2 L D U' d2 R2 r' l' b d' U2 b' D2 f2 
5. 1:29.38 B d u' r' b l U2 l U B b d' u' U2 b f r2 B2 f2 L2 l' F U' d' f' b2 U f r B' d' R2 b2 L u D L2 u' B2 D l' F2 L U2 d' B f2 l2 r' b2 u F' l B' D F d F U l 
6. 1:37.07 f L' d' D2 l2 U2 F2 d2 U' l' d' r u D f' F d2 l b' R' U d' L2 u b' B L l2 b2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F L U f2 R2 L' u' f2 L' b' f U D2 R2 U u L2 D R' u2 l' u' L2 r' l 
7. 1:21.24 L2 F' f u' R2 f' u2 R' f2 R2 B L D' b' D' b2 L2 d2 f' U' l' R' f2 U' B2 f2 r2 l2 F f' B R d2 L F' l' L f F' R' u F B' r2 l B U2 b D2 U r U' L' D B' R' f' d r B 
8. 1:27.66 U F' R b' U2 l2 r' f R L2 u f' F' D2 f2 L2 B2 b' f' l R F f2 u D' F2 u2 l' u r2 u2 b D R2 l r' D f F u' F' r' l2 D2 l2 r2 L d2 l f F' D l U F r D2 f2 L2 F 
9. (1:45.94) R L r' U2 D2 f' R u' R2 d D2 B u d' b l' U' L' U' R' l F d D2 r' f2 D' L2 F B L' f' B2 R2 f2 D' L' f r2 L' l' b2 B' R' u2 U2 L2 R' U' l2 B2 D' R' L' r b2 l2 d' b' B' 
10. 1:30.28 l2 R2 D d R2 F d r2 F D R u' L F R2 d R' d2 F R2 d r2 L B r2 U2 f2 d2 b' d' F' D r' B2 r' L' F2 f2 d' b' B2 l F l U R' l L2 D' l' d b2 f' u' f' U f L R2 f' 
11. 1:30.13 F' f R u2 B' F' r u l L2 R' f2 u d2 b2 F U' d' D b' l' U2 D' r b R r2 F' b L U L2 D f2 r U F' f2 R b2 F2 r2 R2 F r2 U' R2 b f F2 B R' f d u' l2 U' f' D' r' 
12. (1:17.71) U' f r' B' F2 u' r2 b D R2 B' b' f U F U2 F' d F U2 B2 L' U' b u F2 R2 d' D' l' D2 r R2 U' B2 D' d L' f' B' u2 l2 F' r2 R' U' F D' l2 F2 u l b' L2 f2 F L2 l2 d' U



And before that:
1:49.57, 1:23.30, 1:20.10, 1:27.35, 1:27.67, 1:29.38, 1:37.07, 1:21.24, 1:27.66, (1:45.94), 1:30.28, 1:30.13 = 1:30.00
Thought that was cool 

Edit:

1:21.24, 1:27.66, (1:45.94), 1:30.28, 1:30.13, *(1:17.71), 1:22.02, 1:19.32, 1:38.98, 1:22.29*, 1:22.91, 1:34.79 = 1:26.96 
Bold is a 1:21.21 avg5.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 10, 2011)

4x4:

1:05.26, 1:06.76, (1:24.88), (1:04.69), 1:15.72, 1:10.41, 1:18.32, 1:23.20, 1:06.07, 1:14.83, 1:19.47, 1:20.59 = *1:14.06 avg12*
First 5 are *1:09.25 avg5*

Still no sub-1 single...


----------



## CRO (Nov 10, 2011)

Some OH 

Average of 12: 34.69
1. 34.56 L2 B' R F2 R2 U L R' U2 B2 L F2 B L2 R2 F U2 F2 U F L D2 B U' R 
2. 28.06 F U2 D' L2 U D2 R B2 U2 R U2 R' L' U' B U2 B D R L' F2 L2 B U' B' 
3. 38.10 R2 L' D F2 D L' U' F U R' F' B D2 U' F' R' U' B' R2 L D' U' L2 R' B' 
4. (25.54) D U2 B' F2 R' F B' D2 L U2 B2 D2 F D F' L' U2 F' L' U B2 L' R D' U 
5. 36.47 U D2 L' R' U' R2 F R D2 L' R B' R D2 U L2 B' L D L2 D F U2 D' L' 
6. 36.40 L D F2 B R2 B2 U F2 L D2 U2 R' B' L R F2 U' R2 L F B' L' R2 F' D2 
7. (43.86) F2 L' R2 U' D' B D' U' B' F L U R U' R' U D2 L B' U2 B L2 U2 B2 R 
8. 34.53 F2 R2 L2 U R B' F' U D2 F B' D R' L2 F B2 L' F2 R B' R' U2 F2 D2 F 
9. 32.98 F2 L' F2 L2 B' R2 D2 L F L2 D2 F B2 D U' F2 B' R D B' U2 B2 U2 B D' 
10. 31.47 F U' L' D' R' F' B R F L2 F2 D' B2 L' U D R2 U L2 D2 B U L2 B' U 
11. 39.02 D2 R' L' B' L' B2 D L2 U' R B R2 B U L' R' U D2 L' D' L B2 D U' R2 
12. 35.34 F' R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' D' L' D2 B2 U2 D B' F U F' L F B' L D L2 D


----------



## porkynator (Nov 10, 2011)

Method neutral? Yes, we can!

number of times: 105/105
best time: 11.27
best avg5: 12.70 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 13.58 (σ = 1.07)
best avg100: 14.87 (σ = 1.62)

Z = ZZ (66 solves, 62.86%)
F = Fridrich (33 solves, 31.43%)
V = VH (6 solves, 5.71%)


Spoiler



1. 15.84[F] R' L' F2 D2 B R2 F L' U2 L D2 R F' U F' D R' F R2 B L' R' F D2 F'
2. 13.10[Z] R' B2 U2 R D' L2 B' F' L2 F2 B' D' L2 D' U F U' F2 U' D L2 R F2 R' U'
3. 11.49[F] L' R2 B U R2 U R F D2 U B R' L' U R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B F' D2
4. 12.72[Z] U2 F' U' F B' D' F2 U2 D F2 R' B2 U F2 R' B' D' F2 R2 U' L2 F' B2 L2 U
5. 15.20[F] D' L R' B' U L U2 L' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' L B' L' D U2 L U D2 R' B R'
6. 14.05[Z] D' R F2 R U R' F' U' R' B' D B' L2 F' D' L' F L' F U' D' L R2 U2 D'
7. 18.34[Z] L' B' D' R2 F L R U' F' D' B U2 L2 U R L2 B' D2 F' L U2 R B2 D' R
8. 16.90[Z] F' B' L2 F2 B L B2 U2 L R' U2 R2 L B2 L B R' U' R2 B R2 U2 B2 L' F
9. 14.75[Z] F U' F2 D F' U2 D' B' F' L' U L F' D' B2 L U2 F' L F L2 R F2 L D'
10. 14.60[F] L' F' D' L B F R D2 R' U L F' U L F' R2 L' U2 D R' F2 B U2 R2 D2
11. 15.41[Z] U B' R' U' B F L' R2 D2 R U' D B' L2 B' D2 B U L' D' L F' B' L D
12. 14.31[Z] U' L2 D R2 D R' B U R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F' L U2 F' R2 F L2 F' U2
13. 15.04[Z] R' L B2 D2 F L U' L' D' L' R2 D' L2 R' B D2 U B D' B F R2 B2 F2 U
14. 15.44[Z] D2 F2 U2 D2 L U L' U' R U' L U2 F' L D' R F R2 U2 D2 B L B' D F
15. 15.92[V] U2 R' F2 U' B L2 B U' D2 L2 D2 L D L' F2 U' F' R F' D L F U2 L2 B
16. 14.32[F] L2 B' L2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R B U2 L U2 R' B' D L' F' B' R' D B' F' L U2
17. 15.58[V] B R U' R2 B D L2 B2 D B U2 L2 U' R' U' D2 F2 B D2 R' D' B2 U2 D2 R2
18. 14.22[F] L2 F2 L B2 D' R U2 L2 F2 D' U L2 U F D' B D2 R2 L2 D' B' U' F' D2 F2
19. 15.64[F] D2 U2 L' F2 U B2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 D U' B' L R' F' D' R D' F' U F2 U' B2
20. 13.20[Z] L R U' R' B U2 R D' U2 L B2 R' B R U R2 B F' R' D2 R2 U' R' B2 L
21. 13.59[Z] U' F' R2 D F2 U' B' F' D2 B D' L B' R F D B2 L R U D2 F2 D' R' B'
22. 15.74[F] L2 B R2 L U2 B D2 U2 B D2 U2 B' U F' U' B L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B L' F2 D2
23. 16.15[Z] D2 R D' F2 L2 R U' R F U2 D F' U2 B' D R' U' L' D B2 D R' F' D2 F2
24. 16.30[Z] B' L D' B' D2 U L' B' D B' F2 U2 R' U' F' R2 F B' L2 U F D F2 D F
25. 15.11[Z] D R' L' B2 U R F D' L' D' B F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 L D U' R2 F D U2
26. 13.81[Z] B U B2 D L2 F B R U' D' L' D' L' R' F2 R' F U' F U' D' F U2 L U'
27. 14.88[F] U2 R' B2 F2 R U F R D B' U D2 F L' B2 U F L R2 B F2 D' L B R2
28. 17.04[Z] U D' L R' U2 F R' D2 B' U F' R2 F2 D2 B L' U D L2 F' R' D2 F2 R2 F2
29. 15.52[Z] B U D F R' L D2 U' L2 U2 R L U' D R2 B' D U R' B D2 B D' U2 L2
30. 11.35[F] D2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B' D2 F2 D' U2 F U D2 L2 D F R U' R2 B' D R' L2 U2
31. 14.45[F] B' D' F' U F' U D' L U2 R D2 L2 D2 R' B' L D F B' D' F D2 F D R'
32. 13.74[Z] R2 F R F' R L F B' D' R2 L2 B U2 D B' U' F R' D2 F2 B R B' L U
33. 13.33[Z] U2 F B L2 R' D' B D2 F' U2 L B L2 D U' R2 F' R2 F U2 F B D L R2
34. 13.51[F] B R' B U2 D L' F2 B' L R2 F D' B F' D B R2 F B' U2 F2 D F' U' R2
35. 17.10[F] D2 U' F L2 B2 R2 U B2 L' U D' R2 F' L2 B2 D F' U2 L U D2 B2 L' F' D2
36. 16.58[Z] B U2 R' D F U2 D' R2 L' U R' F2 U F2 B2 L' B2 D B L F' D R2 B2 R
37. 12.96[Z] L' F' U2 R2 L2 D U B L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' F U R L' F B U' R' B R2
38. 15.24[Z] F' B' L B2 R' D' U B' R F2 L' D' L R B' L' F U2 L' B U' L2 R D2 U2
39. 15.56[V] D L2 U D L U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D' B D F U2 L F2 U' R' L D2 U B'
40. 16.03[Z] F B R2 U2 B' L U2 R2 D' R' B' D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 B L2 R2 B' U D
41. 16.62[Z] L' R2 D2 B R' U' B2 U2 L B2 R D L R F' R' U2 D L' D2 F2 R2 F B' D
42. 15.61[Z] D L' F' U2 R' B2 L2 U2 F' L' B' D2 R' L' F' D U' L B D' U B' U' R' L2
43. 17.46[Z] D' R L D2 L2 U2 B2 D U L F' R2 D R F2 L F B2 L F B2 U2 F2 L' R'
44. 15.44[F] R U' D' L' D2 B2 L2 B' R U2 D2 L U' D R' L' B' F R' D' L B D F2 R2
45. 13.22[Z] B2 L D F' R D' F' D F2 R' U B' F' U' F2 R' F U2 D' F2 R' L' D F2 B2
46. 17.52[Z] L' U2 L' F2 L' B2 R L2 U' D B U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F' D' L D' L2 F2 R U2 B2
47. 15.24[Z] L2 U2 L' U2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 B' D B' F2 D L B' D R2 D2
48. 12.70[F] R2 F2 U' F B' D2 U2 F B L F R' B U2 R' D R2 U2 F R L' U L' D2 U2
49. 14.26[F] D F' R' F' B2 U' R F' R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 F L B U2 F' U2 D L B2 L R2 B
50. 14.14[Z] F' R U F2 D2 R D B2 D B2 L' D2 U R F2 R2 D U' R2 U2 R L' U2 L' D'
51. 17.86[V] B U R U' L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R L' B2 L2 U B' U' L F D' B2 D B F' R2 B2
52. 15.21[Z] F R' U2 D F R2 U B' D2 B L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' F U' B F L2 D2 B' L' B
53. 12.77[Z] D2 L2 U B' F' L B' R D U' L U F L R2 B' F' R' L D2 U2 R U2 L U'
54. 17.77[Z] F L' R U L2 U R2 U2 R2 F' D F2 B D F2 B' U' D R2 D2 B F D2 F2 D
55. 14.09[Z] R U' D2 R B2 L F' R U F2 B' U L2 B' F L' U2 F2 L' B' F2 U' D' R' F'
56. 16.23[Z] L2 U2 B' R' D B U2 F' L B L' U2 R2 D F R' U' D F2 L' R' F R' U2 L2
57. 12.11[F] F R2 L' B2 R U2 D2 R2 B' U' L2 F B D2 U' R2 U2 B' D2 B2 D R' B2 U L'
58. 14.90[Z] L2 U' F' L2 F2 B U F R' F' L2 R2 B' U R2 U R' B U2 R F L' R U' L2
59. 13.13[F] B' F U D B D' U' F2 R L B' L F2 L2 U F2 D' B F' D R U' B' U F2
60. 12.49[Z] F2 U' D2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 R D U2 F2 B' R2 U F' D F2 R' D2 L2 U2 L R'
61. 15.27[Z] B2 R2 U F2 R U' B' U2 F' R2 L' B U2 B U F' L2 R D L' U B2 U F2 B'
62. 14.06[Z] R2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L' R2 U R F' B' U' F2 D2 L' F' B U L2 U L2 U L' R'
63. 17.15[F] L' B L2 R2 F2 D' R B2 L F R B2 R L2 D2 L B2 D' L' B2 U F2 U2 D2 F
64. 13.98[V] L' U R B' F2 D' R2 L B' F2 L U R L' F B L2 D' R' U2 R2 F' R' B2 F'
65. 14.04[Z] D L2 D' F2 L' R2 D' R' D' B' F L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B' R' B2 L D' L' U' F2 B'
66. (18.77[Z]) B' D2 B2 L B D2 L2 D B D U2 F R U2 F' D B' R2 D' U2 L F' D2 B U'
67. 14.26[Z] R F B' R D' F' U2 F2 L2 R' U F2 L2 F L2 R F D' U F2 B R' F' R2 D2
68. 14.89[Z] D2 U F2 U F2 B2 R2 L' F U' R U' F L' F L' B2 L' B F' L' U' B R2 F
69. 12.31[Z] R' U2 L2 B2 D B R U' D2 R2 B' U2 R' B' R L2 B L' R D2 B F' D F' D2
70. 16.40[Z] B2 L2 F' B U' B2 R D' F2 L2 D2 F U' B D2 F B2 U' L' B2 U' L U2 B R2
71. 13.37[F] D2 B F' R U B' D2 B F2 U L D L' B' F' D' F' U D L' F2 R' D2 F2 D
72. 14.05[Z] B2 U' R' B2 U D' L U' L2 D' B U' L' F' B D' U B2 R B U2 F' R L D2
73. 15.59[Z] D L R2 U2 L' R F' D U' B2 D L F2 R' F' D' L B F' U' D' L' U' D2 R
74. 13.90[F] D2 R2 D' B L F' L D2 L2 D' F L F B2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 B' D F' D2 U B'
75. 13.20[Z] L D R F2 D U2 F2 R' L2 F U2 L2 D2 R' U B2 L' F' L2 D U' R2 L2 F L'
76. 14.90[Z] F2 D' U R2 U' R2 L' B2 U' D2 L F R2 B' U2 B2 U2 D' L F B2 R' U' L R
77. 15.47[Z] R2 U' L2 U' D' B F' D' R2 L2 F R' U' D L2 B2 L' B2 F D' L2 F U L' U'
78. 14.87[F] L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F B R2 L2 D2 U L' U2 B' L' D' F2 L' U D F2 B2 R2
79. 15.47[F] R L2 B D2 R D2 L2 D L' R2 F2 U L D' R' F D2 F2 D' B L2 B' R' B D2
80. 16.66[Z] B D2 R' L2 B2 R' F' U' L' F B2 R L2 B U' B R' L D2 R' U' B2 U2 B2 D2
81. 13.91[F] L B F2 R' D2 F2 L' F' R2 D R' U' F' U F' R' U' D F U B2 D2 B D2 B
82. 17.52[Z] D' R' L2 F' D F D2 R' F D2 U L' D' B' F' U L2 D2 L' R2 D F2 D' R' L
83. 17.25[Z] F' L' U B' R U' L2 F2 L' U B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F' L' F B2 U R2 F' D2 U2 B2
84. 14.98[Z] F2 L U' B D B U D2 R' L' F L2 B' D2 B' R B2 U2 F D' F' D2 F' U L
85. 13.49[F] D' R2 F2 U F B' U D B' F' L2 D U' L' R F B2 L2 U2 F L' F' D U' B2
86. 12.25[Z] U2 F' U L B' F L' U2 F' L U B D2 F' R L2 B' U2 L' D2 R L U' R B
87. 17.99[V] U R2 L' U2 F' R2 U' B' D' U2 R U D2 F2 U2 R D' R B' F D2 F B2 L2 B2
88. 18.16[F] R U' D L U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 F B2 L' D' B2 R' F' B D U L U R2 D L B
89. 16.29[Z] U B' U' R' F' B' R' L' B F2 R' F U B' U' B2 L2 B' U' R' L2 D U' R' B'
90. 13.90[Z] F U' B' L2 F' R' U2 D' F' R' L' F U2 L2 F2 U L R' D' R' D2 R L' U' B'
91. 15.15[Z] U' D2 R F2 D' R U B U2 B' R' U2 R B2 U L D2 U F' L2 F' D2 L F' R
92. 16.60[F] R2 B R U' F' D' B F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U' F' L D R2 L' U D B' R' U' F
93. 17.67[Z] L2 D B D R B' F' R D' R2 L' F' R2 L' B2 D' F2 R B2 L2 R' B' L2 D2 B
94. 15.41[F] F2 L U2 D' L B L U B' U D B D2 U2 F2 B L' R' U' R2 F' U' F2 L2 U
95. 12.73[Z] U' R2 L' D2 L R2 D R2 L2 D' U B2 F D R F L' D U L' R D' F' R2 B
96. (11.27[Z]) F' U2 F2 L' U B' R' F2 D' R U F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D2 R L U F2 D2 L' F' B'
97. 14.49[Z] D U2 F' L U R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B D' L D2 U' B L D F U2 D R F' R2 U
98. 13.42[Z] F D' B' D F D' L F' U2 B2 R2 L2 B' R' D L2 B L2 B2 R F D2 R U' L'
99. 11.95[Z] R F D L R2 D' U L U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 D F B R' L2 B' U2 B2
100. 14.86[Z] D' F2 R F' R2 L B' D2 L2 F2 D' U L F B' R U F2 U2 R2 U' R B2 D' F
101. 12.93[Z] U2 D2 R' L' D U B F2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 B' R2 U B2 D2 L2 U' D2 B2 R2 L U'
102. 13.53[F] F' U R2 L B' L' F D U2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R F U' R' L2 D L' U D2 L'
103. 14.51[F] D' R2 F2 B' D2 B2 U F2 B U D R' B2 U F U' L2 F' R2 B L' U' R L' D'
104. 15.12[F] B2 R2 D R U' L' B R2 U' R D2 F2 L' U' L2 D2 L2 B' L R' F' L2 B' U2 R
105. 12.23[F] F' R F R L' F R F2 L F U2 L2 F U R L' U' D F2 D2 R U' R U' D'



PB avg100 e avg12.
I started inspection like I was going to use ZZ, but if I saw an easy cross on some colour I used Fridrich, with some edge control to get all edges oriented or at least to avoid no-edges-oriented cases, since I forgot 1 or 2 of these OLL.


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 10, 2011)

megaminx single 1:07.97 with 3lll.....i haved one of my favourite pll that i executed in sub3 seconds....nice f2l and s2l


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

Last few warm-ups before the weekend have gone pretty well today
39.58 4x4 single. Yay for sub40 
19.54 Sq-1 avg12 (first sub20 avg for ages) and I learnt a bunch of cubeshapes that I should have learnt a long time ago
5.51 Pyra avg50, and I can actually use proper Oka without screwing up now 

Also, 20:09+ 1 finger single (included a drop which took a long time to pick up)


----------



## emolover (Nov 10, 2011)

10.31 litre poweraid chug.


----------



## bwronski (Nov 10, 2011)

57.87 PLL time attack...happy with sub 1


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 10, 2011)

Average: 18.98
Standard Deviation: 0.06
Best Time: 18.19
Worst Time: 22.86
Individual Times:
1.	(21.66)	U B R B L2 R U R F' L' R' F L2 B' F2 D U' B2 D U' B2 F U F2 L'
2.	(18.19)	D2 B F2 D B' L2 R F2 L R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 L F L D' U' L2 B2 U B'
3.	19.12	L2 D L' R' F L D F' R F L2 B R' U L R' D' U L F2 R' U2 L2 R D
4.	18.32	F2 U R D2 R2 B' F' D B' F2 L' D L R F' R D2 L D2 B' R F R F2 D2
5.	19.51	B' L2 D L U2 B2 F2 R D U2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D' U' L2 R' B' D U' B' F' U2


almost a pure sub 20


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 10, 2011)

8.79 OLL skip 

B D B2 D2 U2 B' F L2 R2 D' L2 U D2 B' D R2 D' F2 B D2 F' B2 U2 L2 D

x2 y' L' D2 L' F2 D' R2 // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
alg.garron

8.79sec : 47qtm/5.35tps : 41htm/4.66tps


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 11, 2011)

(6.29) B' D' U2 B' R2 D L2 B F U' F' R L' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2

Solution:


Spoiler



x2 y'
F' R' F' D' R' D'
U' R U' R'
U L' U L U2 L' U L
U L U' L'
R' U R U' R' U R
U' F R U R' U' F' U'



37/6.29= 5.88 TPS D:


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

3.13, 5.84, 4.20, 7.65, 6.41, 5.52, 5.35, 6.56, 6.57, 5.84, 5.90, 8.34, 7.43, 6.25, 6.38, 5.96, 6.46, 7.13, 5.04, 3.86, 3.56, 3.28, 3.46, 6.05, 6.05, 6.61, 5.61, 6.47, 5.97, 6.76, 5.41, 7.24, 5.26, 7.75, 6.71, 5.66, 5.03, 7.53, 5.09, 4.69, 7.94, 5.94, 5.08, 6.06, 6.63, 5.67, 6.78, 5.15, 4.00, 5.98, 7.36, 5.39, 6.38, 7.04, 6.84, 5.41, 6.71, 6.72, 3.88, 5.76, 5.64, 6.54, 7.00, 7.38, 5.75, 6.77, 3.23, 6.45, 4.37, 3.62, 7.09, 4.99, 3.95, 6.35, 5.60, 7.88, 4.46, 5.22, 4.65, 2.56, 7.71, 5.58, 6.94, 6.90, *0.97,* 3.51, 4.73, 5.40, 6.93, 5.34, 6.98, 6.62, 5.87, 5.86, 6.58, 2.60, 6.90, 5.59, 5.85, 4.37 = 5.78 Average of 100.

With Ortega. I have a 5.xy Ao5 on video that I would upload to YouTube, but it's on my friend's phone and for some reason when he tries send it to my email, it won't send.

*0.97* - U' F2 U F U' F U (x y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R')

I'm upset. It could've been sub 0.8, but I locked up.

3.63 Average of 5 - 


Spoiler



Average of 5: 3.63
1. (5.04) R2 U R' F R2 F U R2 F' 
2. 3.86 U R' F' R F' U F2 R2 U2 
3. 3.56 F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R' 
4. (3.28) F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R F' 
5. 3.46 F' U R F U2 R' F2 R F'



4.99 Average of 12 - 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.99
1. 4.46 R' F2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U' R' 
2. 5.22 R' U F2 R' U R2 U' R' F2 
3. 4.65 F2 U' F2 U F R' F2 U2 R' U2 
4. 2.56 R2 F' R2 F' R U2 F' R U' 
5. (7.71) F2 R F' U2 F' U F' U2 R 
6. 5.58 R U' F R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' 
7. 6.94 U2 F' R U' F2 R2 F' R 
8. 6.90 F U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' F' 
9. (0.97) U' F2 U F U' F U 
10. 3.51 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U F U2 
11. 4.73 F U R' F U' R' F' R U2 
12. 5.40 R2 U F2 R' F U2 F' R U



All 100 scrambles - 


Spoiler



Average of 100: 5.78
1. 3.13 U' R U' F2 R F' U F2 R' 
2. 5.84 U2 R' U2 R F2 U' F U' R 
3. 4.20 F R2 U' R' U F' U R' U 
4. 7.65 F2 R' U2 R' F R' F R2 U2 
5. 6.41 R' U R2 U F U F2 U2 
6. 5.52 U' R2 U R' F2 R' F R2 F' U2 
7. 5.35 F R U' R F2 U' R2 U' F' R' 
8. 6.56 F' R' U F' U2 F2 R F' 
9. 6.57 F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R U' 
10. 5.84 R F R' U2 F R2 U' F' 
11. 5.90 F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R 
12. (8.34) F2 U R' F' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
13. 7.43 R' U F' R F' R' U2 R2 F' 
14. 6.25 R2 F U2 F U' F U' F U' R' 
15. 6.38 F' R F' R2 F' U' F R' F' 
16. 5.96 R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F R2 U' 
17. 6.46 R' U F2 U' F U2 R' F 
18. 7.13 U2 R2 U R' U F2 U F' 
19. 5.04 R2 U R' F R2 F U R2 F' 
20. 3.86 U R' F' R F' U F2 R2 U2 
21. 3.56 F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R' 
22. 3.28 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R F' 
23. 3.46 F' U R F U2 R' F2 R F' 
24. 6.05 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R 
25. 6.05 R2 F' R' U F' R' F U2 R U' 
26. 6.61 R' U F' U2 R2 F' U F' R 
27. 5.61 R' F U F' U' F R F' R2 U' 
28. 6.47 R2 U' F' R' U' F R2 F 
29. 5.97 R F' U2 F2 R F' U F2 U 
30. 6.76 U' R2 F' R F R' F' 
31. 5.41 F R U' F U F2 U R' U 
32. 7.24 U2 R F' R' F' U' R' U2 
33. 5.26 U2 F R' U F' R2 U R' U' 
34. 7.75 F' R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' F R2 
35. 6.71 U2 F' R U F2 U' R2 U' 
36. 5.66 U F' R' U' F2 R U' F' R' 
37. 5.03 R F2 R' U' F U2 F U R2 
38. 7.53 F2 R' U R U' R' F' R2 U2 
39. 5.09 R2 U F2 R' F' R U2 F U2 
40. 4.69 F U2 F' R U2 F R' F 
41. 7.94 F2 R U F2 U2 R F' U2 
42. 5.94 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 U F' U' 
43. 5.08 F R2 F' U F R' U' R U2 
44. 6.06 F2 R2 U' R F R F2 R2 U 
45. 6.63 U' F' U F' R U2 F' R F' 
46. 5.67 R2 U F' U R' U R U2 R' 
47. 6.78 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U R' U2 
48. 5.15 F' R2 U' F R' F2 R' 
49. 4.00 U2 R2 U F' U' R U2 F' 
50. 5.98 F U2 R' U' F2 R F' R2 F' U' 
51. 7.36 F U2 F U2 F R' U2 R' U2 
52. 5.39 R2 F2 U F U2 R2 F U R' 
53. 6.38 F R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R U2 
54. 7.04 R F' R U F2 R' U F2 
55. 6.84 R F R U' R F2 R U R' 
56. 5.41 F U2 R U R U' F' R' U' 
57. 6.71 F2 R F' U F' U' R U' F' 
58. 6.72 F2 R U' R' F2 R F' U F2 
59. 3.88 F2 R' F' U2 R U' R' U R U' 
60. 5.76 U R2 U R' F' U2 F' R2 U 
61. 5.64 R2 F' R U2 R' U2 R' F' 
62. 6.54 R F U2 F U2 F U R' 
63. 7.00 U' F U2 R' U' R U R2 
64. 7.38 F2 R U' F2 U F R' U' 
65. 5.75 F2 R U' R F2 U' R U' 
66. 6.77 R2 U F' R2 U2 F 
67. 3.23 R' F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R 
68. 6.45 U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' U' 
69. 4.37 F' R2 F U' F R' U R' 
70. 3.62 U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F2 U' F' U 
71. 7.09 F2 R F2 U' R2 U' F U' F 
72. 4.99 R U' F2 U' R F' R' F U2 
73. 3.95 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R F' U2 R' 
74. 6.35 U' R' U R' U' R' F2 U2 R 
75. 5.60 F' U' F R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 
76. 7.88 R' F' R' U2 F R' U R' 
77. 4.46 R' F2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U' R' 
78. 5.22 R' U F2 R' U R2 U' R' F2 
79. 4.65 F2 U' F2 U F R' F2 U2 R' U2 
80. 2.56 R2 F' R2 F' R U2 F' R U' 
81. 7.71 F2 R F' U2 F' U F' U2 R 
82. 5.58 R U' F R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' 
83. 6.94 U2 F' R U' F2 R2 F' R 
84. 6.90 F U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' F' 
85. (0.97) U' F2 U F U' F U 
86. 3.51 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U F U2 
87. 4.73 F U R' F U' R' F' R U2 
88. 5.40 R2 U F2 R' F U2 F' R U 
89. 6.93 U' R F2 R F2 U2 R' U' F' 
90. 5.34 U' F U' F2 R2 U' F' U F2 U' 
91. 6.98 U2 R U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
92. 6.62 R' F2 U F U2 F R' U R' 
93. 5.87 R' U2 R' U F R2 U2 F R U' 
94. 5.86 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U F2 U2 R' 
95. 6.58 U' R F' U2 F U' F2 U 
96. 2.60 F2 U' R' U' F U2 F' R2 F 
97. 6.90 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R F' R2 U' 
98. 5.59 F' R F2 R U R' F R2 U' 
99. 5.85 U R' F' R F U' R2 F2 U 
100. 4.37 R F U2 F R F2 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.97
worst time: 8.34

current avg5: 5.27 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 3.63 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 5.99 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 4.99 (σ = 1.29)

current avg100: 5.78 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 5.78 (σ = 1.25)

session avg: 5.78 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 5.75



PB everything.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

3x3

number of times: 200/200
best time: 9.34
worst time: 16.77

current avg5: 12.56 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 11.56 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 12.64 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 12.20 (σ = 0.54)

current avg100: 12.90 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 12.78 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 12.99 (σ = 1.16)


----------



## Axiys (Nov 11, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 3x3
> 
> number of times: 200/200
> best time: 9.34
> ...


 
Wow, your alot faster then last time I saw you.


----------



## chris w (Nov 11, 2011)

8.65 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U' F' U' R' D2 U L' F D2 B' F U' (off PPT)

x2 y //inspection
R' D L // cross
R' u' R u R //F2L1
y R U' R' U R U R' //F2L2
y U' L U' L' U L U L' //F2L3
y U' L' U L U' L' U L //F2L4
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' //PLL
55/8.65= 6.35TPS 
first time I have used that first F2L insert in a speedsolve, worked out alright


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 11, 2011)

1. 6.49 L2 D' U2 L' D2 U R' L' B' F L' D R' B D B' D2 L' D U2 L2 B R2 U' R'

y'
U' F' D'
R U R'
y U R' U' R 
U L U' L'
R U' R'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

41 moves HTM = 6.32 TPS


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 11, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 6.49 L2 D' U2 L' D2 U R' L' B' F L' D R' B D B' D2 L' D U2 L2 B R2 U' R'
> 
> y'
> U' F' D'
> ...


 
I hate you too now.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 6.49 L2 D' U2 L' D2 U R' L' B' F L' D R' B D B' D2 L' D U2 L2 B R2 U' R'


 

y'
U' F' D'
R U R'
y U R' U' R 
U L U' L'
F' U F R U' R'
U' Lperm.

It's an easy case to recognize, you should learn it.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 11, 2011)

Decided to do some stack matted clock in readiness for UK Open tomorrow and surprised to get this ao12:-

2 pb singles and the average is better than my single pb a week ago!

Clock Average: 13.62

10.83, 13.05, 13.52, 13.28, 14.71, 15.47, 14.25, 15.21, 15.96, 13.72, 12.21, 10.08

EDIT: Then came another pb single, 9.02!!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 11, 2011)

My first timed physical solves in a month or so. Guess I'm still sub15. =D


Rubik's cube
Nov 11, 2011 12:03:55 PM - 12:13:26 PM

Mean: 14.38
Standard deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 12.61
Worst Time: 18.12

Best average of 5: 13.60
8-12 - 13.81 (18.12) 12.78 14.21 (12.61)

Best average of 12: 14.19
1-12 - 14.69 13.85 14.18 16.67 13.33 14.45 13.88 13.81 (18.12) 12.78 14.21 (12.61)



Spoiler



1. 14.69 R2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U F' D2 U' L B F U' L' U' L'
2. 13.85 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F U L D2 U' L' D' U R2 F' R
3. 14.18 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D R' D L2 F' L B' R2 F' U2
4. 16.67 B2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R F U2 R D2 F D2 U' R2 L' D'
5. 13.33 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D F2 R B' R' B F2 L F D2 F2 U'
6. 14.45 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 F U' B R' L B' R'
7. 13.88 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' U' L2 B' R' L2 B2 D' L2 D U'
8. 13.81 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B' L F2 R2 D' B R U R2 B' U2
9. 18.12 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D U R2 F' L' B' D R D2 B' D U' R2
10. 12.78 D2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D F U' R D B L F2 L2
11. 14.21 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U R U F2 U' F2 D' R D' L2 B U2
12. 12.61 B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R D' L D2 U' B U' R' B L2 U2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 11, 2011)

3x3:


*7.89 Average of 5:* (9.58), (6.64), 8.04, 7.30, 8.32



Part of an *8.85 Ao12:* 9.09, 10.50, 9.38, 9.58, (6.64), 8.04, 7.30, 8.32, 8.64, (10.89), 9.15, 8.49


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

2x2-0.96 Single

I was so concentrated on doing it fast that I don't remember anything about it...


----------



## Hershey (Nov 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 3x3:
> 
> 
> *7.89 Average of 5:* (9.58), (6.64), 8.04, 7.30, 8.32
> ...


 
Good job Andrew.


----------



## Riley (Nov 11, 2011)

First sub 1:30 avg of 5 on 4x4, now to make that avg. of 12!
Edit: Yay, 1:29.97 avg of 12!
Edit2: Yay, new pb 3x3 average of 5: 14.73, time to make that avg of 12!
Edit3: 17.71 3x3 avg of 100, new pb. Lots of sub 15's , 2 12's


----------



## JyH (Nov 11, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.06



Spoiler



1. (11.47) R2 B' F2 L D' U' B2 L2 B2 F' U' B F2 D R2 U2 L' F B' L2 U2 F' U2 D B
2. 12.42 U' D2 R D R2 U L' D B U F' R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' D' U' R2 B F' R B2
3. *11.59* R' F' D2 L2 R' F2 B2 R2 B2 L' F R' U2 L' B R' F' R2 D U B' U R2 L F2
4. *(16.33)* B R' F' U R2 U' R F2 B2 D F' L2 R B L' D' U' F D2 R' F B U B2 U
5. *11.55* U' D L2 F2 L2 F' R U B' R B D2 F2 B2 R' L' U' D' R2 D' F R2 B2 R' B2
6. *12.02* B2 F2 R' B' U' L F' D' R' L' B R' L2 U2 L R D2 B2 L2 U' R' L' D' F' L
7. *11.74* F R' U' R2 F2 U' L2 F L2 U2 L B' R2 B2 U2 B F2 D2 F' D2 R' L2 U2 D' F
8. 14.23 F' D' U' B2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' R2 L2 U2 L2 R B F2 R' L2 D L R' U B D' B2
9. 14.84 U' D R2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 D B' F' U D L D L F' D U' B' F R2 B U D
10. 13.43 L' R2 F2 B R' U L' F L' B' D2 U B L2 F U2 F B2 L' B' D F D U2 F2
11. 12.72 F2 R' F2 L U2 D L' R F' R D' B' L' R2 F2 R' L2 B2 D' R' B U2 B L F
12. 16.12 U' L2 R' U2 F R2 B F2 D U' R D F' R L' D U2 B2 U R F2 U2 B' D B'



PB average of 12, just missed sub 13. Got my first sub 12 average of 5 (11.85), but broke it when I rolled the first solve. Bolded is 11.78 average of 5.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2011)

Solved an 11x11x11 in 11:11.1 on 11/11/11.

First try, too. I am _extremely_ lucky to have stopped it on such a nice time (I was aiming for 11:11.xxx).


----------



## emolover (Nov 12, 2011)

qminx gigaminx solve

27:46.838

1 2 | 2 1 1741 @ 1.04

I dont see how you can sub 6 this qqwerf


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2011)

Better method/efficiency (my best time used about 1100 moves) and faster turning/recognition. I've done a LOT of Gigaminx solves over time...

Also: 10:18.706 11x11x11 single...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

If you keep practicing 11x11x11, sub-9 single in 3 days or less.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Also: 10:18.706 11x11x11 single...


 
Is this on a sim? Because I find that very impressive...


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Better method/efficiency (my best time used about 1100 moves) and faster turning/recognition. I've done a LOT of Gigaminx solves over time...
> 
> Also: 10:18.706 11x11x11 single...


 
Faster than my 7x7x7 average


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 12, 2011)

5.54 F2B ao12.
Never really tried timing these two steps alone. A lot better than expected (I thought all my strength was in the second half of my solve). 

4.81 CMLL/LSE ao12 by the way.

= hypothetical 10.35 ao12. Well, if this reveals anything, it shows that I really don't pause much any more, as I average 11-11.5 normally...


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> If you keep practicing 11x11x11, sub-9 single in 3 days or less.


You don't have any idea how hard that is, do you? 



Phlippieskezer said:


> Is this on a sim?


Yeah, no way anyone would turn that fast on a real cube o_0


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> You don't have any idea how hard that is, do you?


 
You're epicQQ, so you can do it! xD


----------



## emolover (Nov 12, 2011)

Master kilominx

14:35.372

1 2 | 2 1 976 @ 1.11

Gigaminx

25:17.752

1 2 | 2 1 1688 @ 1.11

Done for today.

edit: 

Master kilo

13:23.902

1 2 | 2 1 895 @ 1.11


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 12, 2011)

28.50 PLL Time Attack.


----------



## Hays (Nov 12, 2011)

New PB double parity solve. 1:47.94. So like ~ 1:41 no parity.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow. I'm a lot better than this one-handed thing than I thought! 
Also, my pinky started bleeding from this around the middle, and my cube now has red dots about it. 

First ever ao100: 



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.94
worst time: 34.12

current avg5: 19.14 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 16.09 (σ = 1.51)

current avg12: 18.95 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 16.96 (σ = 1.94)

current avg100: 19.67 (σ = 3.26)
best avg100: 19.67 (σ = 3.26)

session avg: 19.67 (σ = 3.26)
session mean: 19.73

Individual times:
Average of 100: 19.67
1. 20.55 F2 L F' L' D F2 R2 F' B2 U' L' D2 F2 R2 U D F' R B U D2 L2 B' D2 L 
2. 25.86 F2 R' U' F' B R L U2 L2 F' R F2 U F U L B2 F2 U2 B2 L U' R2 D F' 
3. 17.47 B' R' F D' R L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 U F' R2 U2 L' U' F' D2 R2 L B' L2 B2 L2 
4. 18.81 F' R' U' L' D' U' L' U2 L2 U F' R' L' D B' L2 B L' B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 
5. 16.33 R' U2 F2 L R' F U2 F2 R2 D L' D F2 D2 F' U F L2 F2 B2 R' U2 F U B 
6. 19.34 F' L F L2 B2 F2 D2 L' B F U B' R2 B2 L' F D' F2 U' D' F' R' L2 B U2 
7. 21.97 U2 F' U2 B L2 D B2 F' D2 U R2 F2 D' B D' B2 L' D' B2 U' D2 B F' L B2 
8. 29.50 R2 L B2 R' B2 U R U2 R' B' D2 R2 B2 F' U' R D' R2 U' L D R' D2 B' U2 
9. 18.78 B' D L D2 B' U' B2 D B' R D' L U L2 R F B2 U' R D' R' B2 F2 U' D2 
10. 20.16 U' R U2 F' L D2 F L' D2 R U' L' D L F2 R U L2 R' F D B' R U' D' 
11. 13.72 D2 R U' L' R' F' L' D' R U R F2 D' F2 D' B R L' F2 B R' L' B U2 D' 
12. 20.13 U F2 B L' F B2 U2 L B U' L2 D2 F' B' D' U R' D' F2 B' R' B2 D2 R B 
13. 24.60 L F2 B2 D L' B' F' D2 L R D2 B F' R2 D R F2 L' U L' F R' U' D' F2 
14. 21.19 R2 D U' L2 U' B' U2 R' F B' D F' D2 R F' B' U2 D' F2 B' R' L2 U' F' D2 
15. 13.77 F2 D B2 F2 L' R B U D L' R2 D U R2 F B' L2 B2 U L D B' U2 F' B 
16. 23.61 B2 D2 L' F' L U' D2 R' B2 U2 R D L' U D' L2 D' B2 F L2 F R2 F2 R2 D' 
17. 20.59 B2 L F D' U L' R' D' L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F L U' R' L B' D2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' 
18. 19.65 B' U2 F' R' L' F' U' B2 F U' L' U B' L U2 R2 D L' F D' L' U' L R2 U' 
19. 23.71 B' L2 B F' D' B' U L B2 L R' D F2 R2 L' B F2 U' D2 F2 D L' F' L2 B' 
20. 19.92 R2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 R L' F R2 L U' L' B U' R' L2 D' R2 D R' F 
21. 17.87 L2 B D2 R2 F B' L2 B U' D R U2 D2 L F U B D B R2 F2 D R B F2 
22. 22.50 L' R2 U B2 R' L F' R' B' U2 B R U F' B L' F' L2 F R U2 R F2 B' L 
23. (34.12) D' B R F' L' U R' F D' R' B' U B' L' U' D L' B R' B2 R2 L' F2 D B 
24. 24.81 U2 F' B L2 B2 L' B2 R D L' B' R2 D L' U2 L' U' B2 U L' B' F U2 D2 L2 
25. 20.50 R2 B' R2 L' F2 B' L' D2 L2 F2 R' L2 D F' L2 F L' B2 L2 R2 D' F' D' U' R' 
26. 21.31 U2 F2 R2 B' F2 U' B L' D2 F' R B D L2 F' R' F' R' D L' F R' L' D' U' 
27. 23.88 D' F2 B U2 D B2 D F D' B' D2 L D' R2 U2 B2 D L B' F2 U B' U2 B2 L' 
28. 14.14 D U2 F2 U L F' R' F2 B2 L2 U L U F' R B R' D' U F2 U B2 F R2 L' 
29. 26.59 U' D B F R' D F R D L' U' B' R' B' D2 R' L B F R' L2 F2 R' F2 B' 
30. 20.65 U B' R' U2 F' R2 L' B' F D' B' L' R2 U' B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F U L B2 R2 F2 
31. 20.84 L2 D R F2 B2 D' L U2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L' B L F' B2 U' D' B L' R2 F' B2 
32. 17.62 F2 D2 B' F2 R U2 F D' U L2 B L' F' R2 U F' B R2 U' B2 U2 B F' R D2 
33. 20.04 U2 D' R D F2 B U' F D R L' D2 L D' U' L' R F2 U B U' F2 L B' U2 
34. 17.79 B R L D' F U' F' B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 U R U L' D L' F' R F D2 U 
35. 26.91 U R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 B' F R' U R' U B2 L2 U' R D2 B R' D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 
36. 20.90 R2 U2 D L' U' D2 R' B L' R F2 L U' L' F' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R' F R D2 F2 
37. 22.13 R' L' U' D R2 B F2 L R' U' D B' R' D2 U2 L' R F L' R' F' L B U2 R2 
38. 24.55 F2 R2 U2 L U L U2 F2 U L U' B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 L B2 L R' U L2 B' 
39. 22.61 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F U2 L B2 L R' D2 F2 R2 D' F U R2 D R2 U L B2 R2 
40. 19.06 B2 U' B L U F2 B L F B R' F R' F D' L U' B D2 U R2 D2 F' D2 L 
41. 13.73 R2 L D L R2 F B2 D' F' U B' R2 D L' U' R' B2 F U' L' R' F' D' B U' 
42. 21.20 L2 U' D B2 R2 B' L B L2 F' U2 D' R' B L' B' D' F D' F2 R U R U R2 
43. 16.70 F2 R2 B2 D F U2 R B R' D U2 L2 U B R2 L2 F L F R' L F U2 B' F' 
44. 21.82 R2 F' D B2 D' R2 U' D2 R U2 F D' U' B' L D' B' D' R' L U D2 F2 R' D2 
45. 20.10 R2 U2 R D B' D' R' F L' B' D' B R' L2 D F B2 L B' L' B L2 U' B' F2 
46. 25.35 B2 F U' B2 F U' D' B L2 R2 F R D' R' D' L B' R2 B2 F U2 L' D2 U' F' 
47. 19.08 L' R2 U F2 U D' F D' F B' D' U R' D2 L2 R D R B' D' L D L B' L2 
48. 26.50 R2 L D R L2 B D R2 L2 F R2 D' L' F' D' B2 U2 B F2 D' R B' U2 R F' 
49. 22.91 F B' R' U' L' U' B F' L' U' F U' F2 L F U F2 D R' L2 B' R L' D' U2 
50. 14.45 L2 D' F D' F2 R' D2 R F2 D2 U' B U2 D F' U B' F2 U' L D' U' L' U B2 
51. 18.77 D' F2 D L U2 R L' B' F2 D2 R2 B' F2 D B2 U2 D2 F2 R' F D' L D' U2 F' 
52. 15.72 L' F D2 U2 R' U2 R' F R B2 U' F' R' U L' U' B' U2 L2 U F' L F2 L' B' 
53. 13.58 B' R2 L' U D' B' F2 D L2 U2 D L U2 R' L2 U F' D F2 B2 D L2 F L2 U2 
54. 18.10 F' R' U F R' B D' U' R' F2 B R F R' L F' B2 R' F L2 F2 L D' U L' 
55. 15.86 L2 B2 L2 U' R' F' L B2 F2 R2 F' B' U' B' U2 R B' R B' R' L U' D R D 
56. 17.11 R2 F2 R U' D L' F2 B' D' B2 D2 U R' B' R D L' U' L D' B' L2 R U R' 
57. 15.54 B' F' D2 B2 U' F' L B R' U' R' U' F D' F2 L' B U' L2 F2 D2 F' D' U2 R' 
58. 20.36 L B' L B' F D2 B' L2 B R D2 B2 L B L D' B D2 R2 F2 L2 R' F' U2 B' 
59. 19.88 F' D2 L D' U' L R' B' U' B R2 L F2 U' R2 B R2 B U2 D F D' L2 F R' 
60. 20.50 U D2 R2 L D' L2 B' R' D2 F2 L F U' F' L2 F' B' D L' D2 U F2 U' R' L' 
61. 16.77 D' U2 B2 D2 B' L' U F' L' F U' L D F' D L U' L' B' U F' U2 B' R B' 
62. 11.72 R L' F U R' U' B D' F D' B2 R2 D U' R L2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 F D B L' 
63. 16.68 R F' B2 D' B2 F' U' F' R' B' D' F' U' B U' R B2 D L R F U F2 R' D' 
64. 18.06 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' D' R F B' U B2 L' B2 R B L2 U R B' F2 L' U R2 L 
65. 16.62 U D R2 F' D2 F' L' B' R' F2 B D2 R L2 F D R' D' B2 D' B D2 B L F 
66. 20.85 R U' F R D F' U2 L U D B' F U' R' U2 B2 U2 F2 U' B L D2 L F2 R2 
67. 21.29 F2 D2 F R' L U2 L B U2 F R' D' B' D' R2 U D2 R2 D F B' R F2 B2 D2 
68. 16.42 L' D L B' L2 B R' U' L' D' F2 L' D2 U R2 L U L U2 B2 D B' L2 D2 U2 
69. 16.25 D L' U2 R' B' L' U F2 U' R2 L' U L2 U B2 R2 F' L' F2 D2 B U' F R' F' 
70. 18.71 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 L2 U' L' F R2 L' B U' R2 L' D2 R' D2 L D' U B' U2 
71. 21.05 F2 D2 B' U D R F2 U2 L F2 L D' U R D2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L' R' F2 U 
72. 21.86 B L2 B2 D' F2 B2 D F' R2 U B R2 F' B D R' L B2 L2 B2 L2 B R' L F' 
73. 18.59 R F R' L U R' D' F' U2 B R' B' L R2 U' R L F2 R' U2 F B' U' F2 B 
74. 21.88 B' D U2 R2 F U2 L2 F D2 R2 L' B L' F' U' F R2 D F U R2 D B2 R U 
75. 20.87 U' L2 D F' R' D F L' R2 F D2 U' F' B R' L' B2 R2 B D F2 U L B' R2 
76. 17.00 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D F' B' D R D U2 R U' R' B2 F' R' U L2 D U2 L F 
77. 19.89 U' B2 F2 D2 F L2 B' F2 D' L F2 D' U' R B' F R L B R' L' D' B F2 U2 
78. 21.14 D' B' F2 L' D F' D' F' R2 U R' L D L2 R2 F2 D U2 B' D2 R' F' D2 R U' 
79. 16.84 U B L' B' D' U2 R2 F B R2 B U2 D2 L' D' F' B' D' L2 B2 L R' U R B' 
80. 21.43 B' F D' U F2 B' R F2 B' U' F' L2 B L2 F' D2 F' L2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 U L2 
81. (10.94) D2 B2 U2 F' L B2 F2 U' D L2 U' D' B' L U' R D' L B2 R U' B R' L' U' 
82. 22.61 B F2 D' L F2 L' U' L' R' B U2 R D2 U2 L2 D' U' B' U2 D2 F R' F D' F2 
83. 16.94 L R2 B R2 F R U B' F2 D' B2 U2 L F2 B D L2 F' D F' U' F' B' U' L 
84. 20.34 B' U' B' R F U2 L' R' B R2 L2 D' U2 L U' B' R U R2 B' L F2 U2 R' D2 
85. 17.55 R D' R2 B L2 D2 R' D' R2 L B' F' L' U' F D L R2 B2 D B' D' U R2 D2 
86. 21.46 F' L2 R2 D' R B2 U D2 B2 U' F' U' B2 R D' R2 B2 F L2 D' R' D L U B2 
87. 19.52 R' U2 F L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 R F2 U' F' U' D' R' F U' D' B' R2 B' U R2 D2 
88. 18.01 L2 B' U D B F R' L2 D L' F' U2 F U L' U L2 R' D' U' F' D F D2 L' 
89. 16.16 F L' R F2 R U L2 B2 L' F2 R2 U' R' B2 F' L' R D' R' B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D 
90. 19.92 R2 L B2 L2 D' U' R B' D B' U' D B U' F D2 L2 U F R' B2 U2 L' B D 
91. 14.36 R2 B' F2 R F U2 F U2 R2 U' L' R' D' F' D' U L R F R L' U B2 L2 U 
92. 21.78 R2 F2 U L2 U2 D2 B U F' R D U2 R' B U2 D B' D B2 R' D L F2 D' R2 
93. 16.82 B' L B2 F2 R' L D U R2 D L' F' U' B2 D' B' F D' L2 B D2 F U B2 D' 
94. 19.29 L' U B' L' U2 D R' L2 F U2 L D' R F2 D U' B F' R' B2 U' L2 R F2 L2 
95. 21.33 U' F2 D F2 B2 U' B' U' F2 R2 F R L F B2 D2 R2 B' L' D2 R' L2 U' D' R2 
96. 20.33 U' L' R2 D F R' U D2 L R' B2 L2 F' L U2 D' L' B2 F U' R D2 F' B D 
97. 19.00 B' D U' R' L B' L F2 U2 B' U' D2 F2 D2 B D' U' F' U2 R2 D F' B' R U' 
98. 21.01 U L' D F U' R2 B' U' B D2 L U L D' B L U' D F' B' R2 F2 B R' L2 
99. 17.51 D R L' D2 L2 F L2 F2 L B F' L R D U2 B2 D2 F' R U L2 B U L' B' 
100. 18.11 B U' R2 L' F B U' D' F U D2 B' D2 L2 F2 B' U2 L' R2 U2 B' L U2 F' B'



Everything seen above is a personal best, as far as I know.


----------



## Mal (Nov 12, 2011)

OH F2L average of 5:
Session Average: 14.71
Best Time: 12.34
Worst Time: 16.75
Individual Times:
14.69, (16.75), (12.34), 13.36, 16.06


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 12, 2011)

Pyraminx

5.53, 7.58, 8.16, 10.44, 6.90, 8.25, 5.34, 10.27, 8.91, 10.16, 10.06, 8.11, 11.56, 9.25, 7.77+, 7.66, 7.02, 6.09, 11.31+, 6.72, 8.34, 9.93, 8.58, 9.81, 10.43+, 8.53, 5.05, (DNF), 9.86, 5.09, 10.68, 7.86, 10.61+, 12.03, 5.21, 7.78, 13.28, 14.28, 9.83, 12.15, 9.52, 8.19, 7.77, 6.97, 8.40, 10.69, 7.06, 9.36, 9.59, 7.08, 6.63, 10.40, 7.84, 6.06, 4.77, 9.19, 8.81, 8.72, 7.13, 10.11, 14.44, 8.94, 7.75, 5.15, 8.15, 5.38, 7.08, 11.08, 10.25, 5.56, 12.25, 4.31, 4.71, 12.21, 11.36, 10.58, 8.13, 8.33, 6.93, 7.84, 8.84, 7.55, 10.46, *6.81, (3.94), 6.69, 7.21, 7.30, 9.11, 5.38, 6.38, 9.61, 9.13, 8.08, 5.83*, 11.11, 9.18, 4.72, 7.40, 6.58 = 8.45 average of 100 PB (old one was 9.91)

6.81, (3.94), 6.69, 7.21, 7.30, 9.11, 5.38, 6.38, (9.61), 9.13, 8.08, 5.83 = 7.19 average of 12 PB (old one was 8.20. )

7.75, (5.15), (8.15), 5.38, 7.08 = 6.74 average of 5 (PB is 6.64.)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 28.50 PLL Time Attack.


 
0_o

And I was happy with my 38 

Edit: 35.78 PLL time attack


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 12, 2011)

3x3 OH
Average of 12: 18.49
1. 18.76 U' R' B U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 D' R' B2 L2 B R' D2 R2 L F2 U' 
2. 19.68 R' D B2 U' F B' D' U' B' U' L U' L' U' L F2 U2 L R' F D U R2 D L 
3. 18.85 R D F2 L' F2 L F R D' B' L2 R2 B R' U F2 L F D2 B U F' L2 R' U 
4. 16.00 F' U' L R' D2 B F' R2 U' D' L' D R' L2 D2 R2 F B2 L D B' F2 L' F2 B' 
5. 20.40 F' D2 U B' L' D' R2 L B L R F2 B L2 R' B2 D L2 B' L2 F2 D U2 R' B2 
6. 17.92 F B L U L R' F2 L D L D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 R' L2 F L F L D U2 
7. 19.78 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 B' D2 U' R' U' L' F U B' R' L2 B' L' U' R L2 U' 
8. (21.69) U R U B' D2 U2 L B L B' L D2 U R' B2 R2 U2 D' L' D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B 
9. 19.74 L' D' B F2 U L R' U2 B' D2 R' U F L' D' L2 B L F' L2 R D2 B R' U2 
10. 16.38 R' B D2 U2 L' D' R' D B2 D2 L' D' L R' D2 L R' D R2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 B' 
11. (15.83) D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R U' B2 R U2 L' R B2 U2 B R' U2 R' B L R D2 U' F' U2 
12. 17.43 L2 R U R2 L' F U2 B' U' D L U L' F2 R2 U' D2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 L


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 12, 2011)

1. 6.78 B2 L2 D R' B2 F' L F2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R' U B2 L2 R2 B F' D2 L2 F R D2

z2
R' F' R U R' D2 R2
U2 L U' L'
L' U L U R U R'
U' R' U' R
L' U L
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

44 Moves HTM = 6.49 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3x3 OH
> Average of 12: 18.49
> 1. 18.76 U' R' B U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 D' R' B2 L2 B R' D2 R2 L F2 U'
> 2. 19.68 R' D B2 U' F B' D' U' B' U' L U' L' U' L F2 U2 L R' F D U R2 D L
> ...


 
Zhanchi still?

What do you normally average?






Time to learn full OLL!


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 12, 2011)

> Zhanchi still?



Yes.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 12, 2011)

Inspired by some other people in this thread; 29.30 PLL time attack and 9.98 OH F2L avg12.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2011)

7.37 OH F2L avg12 (without cross)
(5.64), 7.46, 8.39, 6.99, 6.48, (10.93), 6.48, 7.83, 8.76, 5.87, 6.95, 8.52


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 12, 2011)

10.90 NL single
Not NL PB, but still best NL on vid


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 28.50 PLL Time Attack.


 


cuboy63 said:


> 1. 6.78 B2 L2 D R' B2 F' L F2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R' U B2 L2 R2 B F' D2 L2 F R D2
> 
> z2
> R' F' R U R' D2 R2
> ...


 
WTF Bill. O__O


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 6.78 B2 L2 D R' B2 F' L F2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R' U B2 L2 R2 B F' D2 L2 F R D2
> 
> z2
> R' F' R U R' D2 R2
> ...


 
I'm missing out a lot.... haven't timed solves for days now


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 12, 2011)

40.03, 43.04, 42.47, 40.28, 44.54, 43.39, 46.18, (1:10.59), 47.02, 40.57, 45.56, (37.67) = 43.31
40.57, 45.56, (37.67), (45.71), 38.82 = 41.65

4x4


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 12, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.88
1. 1.65 R' F R' U R2 F2 R' U R' U 
2. 2.02 R2 F2 R U' R F R F' R' U2 
3. 1.59 U2 F2 R F' U2 R F' U R' U' 
4. 1.81 U F' U2 R2 F' U R F' R2 
5. 2.13 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U' F U' 
6. (1.58) R' F' R U' R F' R U' 
7. 2.34 R' F R F2 R U F U 
8. 2.22 U' R' F' R U' F R2 F2 U' 
9. (2.46) R' F U' F2 U' F U' F2 R2 
10. 1.63 R U F' U F2 U' R2 U' R2 
11. 1.58 U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F2 U 
12. 1.78 U F' R F R' F2 U F' U'


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 12, 2011)

what the hell


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3x3 OH
> Average of 12: 18.49
> 1. 18.76 U' R' B U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 D' R' B2 L2 B R' D2 R2 L F2 U'
> 2. 19.68 R' D B2 U' F B' D' U' B' U' L U' L' U' L F2 U2 L R' F D U R2 D L
> ...


 


cuboy63 said:


> 1. 6.78 B2 L2 D R' B2 F' L F2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R' U B2 L2 R2 B F' D2 L2 F R D2
> 
> z2
> R' F' R U R' D2 R2
> ...


 


cuboy63 said:


> 40.03, 43.04, 42.47, 40.28, 44.54, 43.39, 46.18, (1:10.59), 47.02, 40.57, 45.56, (37.67) = 43.31
> 40.57, 45.56, (37.67), (45.71), 38.82 = 41.65
> 
> 4x4


 


cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 1.88
> 1. 1.65 R' F R' U R2 F2 R' U R' U
> 2. 2.02 R2 F2 R U' R F R F' R' U2
> 3. 1.59 U2 F2 R F' U2 R F' U R' U'
> ...


 
Time to own at 5x5!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 12, 2011)

9.29 OH sniggle, with a CMLL skip! 

http://tinyurl.com/algz-Pre2Dinspe

Scramble taken from the Race to Sub-20 OH thread...


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 12, 2011)

First sub-30 Ao5 with Roux!  

26.67, 34.05, 28.06, 27.29, 33.94 = 29.76

No scrambles, my laptop won't let me copy and paste them from qqtimer. x.x


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 12, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Time to own at 5x5!


 
he does


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 12, 2011)

PLL time attack sub 45


----------



## Julian (Nov 12, 2011)

Skype teamBLD with Bill

16.87 Ao12
11.96 single!

F B' L2 U' F2 R U' R2 D R L' D U' F U B' D' F' L2 F' B' D2 F' U F2

z y2 U L2 D' R' U2 (R U R' U')*3
L' U' L
U y R' U R
U R U R' U' R U R'
U f R U R' U' f'
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 12, 2011)

1. 8.02 U F R' B2 U' R' U2 F B2 L' D2 U B F2 D2 F2 B' R' B D2 B2 D F B R2 

y'
U' L2 R' U R' F
y U' R U R2 U' R
R U2 R' L U' L'
U L' U L U' L' U' L
R U' R' U R U2 R2 F R F'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U

67 Moves HTM = 8.35 TPS


----------



## cubernya (Nov 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 8.35 TPS


 
Holy


----------



## Hershey (Nov 12, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> 9.29 OH sniggle, with a CMLL skip!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/algz-Pre2Dinspe
> 
> Scramble taken from the Race to Sub-20 OH thread...


 
"Brb lynching self." But seriously, how are you faster than me when you have to use the table?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 12, 2011)

Hershey said:


> But seriously, how are you faster than me when you have to use the table?


 
Haven't I already answered this? (edit: Yes. Yes, I did)
Just because I use the table doesn't mean I'm slow. I can do LSE OH almost as fast I can do it 2H. And the time it takes for me to put the cube to the table isn't much of a disadvantage, since my solve's efficiency (because Roux) makes up for it. 

PS: I average 18-19 OH. This solve was just the epitome of luck.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 13, 2011)

19.86, 13.55, 22.72, 16.62, 25.16, 15.58, 27.55, 27.76, 15.22, 40.80, 23.33, 13.94, 13.93, 15.72, 31.98, 16.22, 13.32, 10.68, 16.22, 13.05, 24.83, 10.04, 14.41, 17.24, 17.04, 15.69, 14.31, 11.85, 7.57, 17.63, 13.38, 14.85, 24.03, 9.65, 13.57, 11.64, 12.28, 16.72, 14.43, 20.25, 17.03, 14.10, 10.55, 11.97, 10.11, 12.38, 12.26, 13.34, 18.13, 11.62, 13.75, 25.70, 13.25, 10.08

Pyraminx. First solves I've done outside of comp.
stats: (hide)
number of times: 54/54
best time: 7.57
worst time: 40.80

current avg5: 12.87 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 11.60 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 12.74 (σ = 2.11)
best avg12: 12.74 (σ = 2.11)

session avg: 16.16 (σ = 5.16)
session mean: 16.46

<3 Tim Major.


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 13, 2011)

4x4 pb average of 5


Statistics for 11-12-2011 21:42:16

Average: 58.17
Standard Deviation: 0.82
Best Time: 57.05
Worst Time: 1:03.13
Individual Times:
1.	(57.05)	F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 L' D' Fw' D2 B' Rw U2 L2 R' B' D' L2 D2 L' B2 Fw2 F U B2 Uw' B' Rw' B' F U B' D2 B' Fw L2 Rw R' U B' Fw2 F'
2.	(1:03.13)	L2 Rw2 R B' R Fw' R2 F' L2 R2 B2 Fw2 F2 U Fw F2 R2 F2 Rw2 F2 L' B2 U' B Fw F' D' Fw L' R' B F Uw' R2 D Uw U' R' Fw' U
3.	57.52 L2 Fw2 Uw B L2 R2 Fw' F L' Rw F2 L Rw R Uw B' Fw2 F D Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 B Fw' F2 D' B2 L Rw2 R' U2 F2 Uw2 U L D Uw B2 F
4.	59.67 D R U2 R' Fw' U Rw2 B2 Fw F2 L Fw2 F2 D Uw U R2 F' L R B Fw2 F' D Uw U' L' R D2 Fw2 U Rw' D2 Fw' L' Rw' R2 Uw L Rw'
5.	57.32 D B Uw2 B' R F2 D2 L2 B Uw2 B U2 L2 R' D R2 B D2 Fw' Rw' R' Fw Uw' F2 R2 D Fw Rw U B F D Uw B Uw2 U2 Rw B' Rw' R2


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 13, 2011)

Average of 5: 8.92
1. 8.33 D U' B' R' U' B L F' B D2 R' L B D U R D' L D2 B L' D' F B L' 
2. (8.17) R' F2 R2 U L2 F B2 D2 F2 R' L2 B2 L2 B' U R D2 L B' D F2 L F2 D' B' 
3. 8.59 F' U' R L2 D2 L' F' R' D2 B2 R F2 U' F D R F L' U D2 L2 F2 D' R' D2 
4. 9.83 F2 R D L2 F2 L2 D F R' U' F U2 F2 L B F' D L F L B F' R' U2 F2 
5. (11.27) R L' F' R' D' F2 L U2 L2 B' F' L U D F2 B D2 U' L F R2 U2 B2 D R


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 13, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 8.92
> 1. 8.33 D U' B' R' U' B L F' B D2 R' L B D U R D' L D2 B L' D' F B L'
> 2. (8.17) R' F2 R2 U L2 F B2 D2 F2 R' L2 B2 L2 B' U R D2 L B' D F2 L F2 D' B'
> 3. 8.59 F' U' R L2 D2 L' F' R' D2 B2 R F2 U' F D R F L' U D2 L2 F2 D' R' D2
> ...


 
Clearly, you're going to get NR for every event except the non- cubic puzzles


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2011)

OH:

15.52, (18.75), 15.84, 17.64, 17.06, 18.41, (12.40), 17.95, 16.99, 17.74, 16.72, 15.86 = *16.97*

Sub-17 
Gotta learn full OLL 

5x5:
1:34.26 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2011)

4x4: (PBs)

1:03.07, 1:00.13, 56.96, (54.54), 57.64, 58.97, 1:04.71, 56.51, (1:06.60), 55.31, 1:03.01, 55.70 = 59.20

(54.54), 57.64, 58.97, (1:04.71), 56.51 = 57.71


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 13, 2011)

lol -_-

Average of 5: 10.20
1. 11.23 B D' L U L2 R' D F2 R2 F' U' R2 L2 B2 R F2 U R' D' L' R2 U2 B2 D B 
2. (7.60) B F R L2 U' D' L' F R' L2 B2 R' D' R F2 U' F L U2 R B D2 B' D B 
3. (14.07) U F U B2 R2 F2 U' D R' D R' B' L U F2 L U' R2 U D' F2 R F2 L2 F 
4. 8.03 U' B' U' D' R' B2 L R' U2 D' F2 R' B R' B' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B2 U F' 
5. 11.35 U R' L' B' D' U2 R' D' L B' D' U F2 D' F U' B2 D R2 B2 F' R' D B U2


----------



## Julian (Nov 13, 2011)

12.28, 19.81+, 12.25, 12.30, 12.30

Not PB, but cool.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2011)

Julian said:


> 12.28, 19.81+, 12.25, 12.30, 12.30
> 
> Not PB, but cool.


 
What do you normally average?

(Your average at CO was an 19)

Edit: nevermind, just read your sig.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 13, 2011)

14.92 PB PLL SKIP

22.17 Ao12 PB

NL single PB is still 16.19


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 13, 2011)

Average of 5: 9.91
1. 10.08 U' L2 F2 D2 U2 B2 R' D' R' L' U2 B' L2 U R' L D2 U2 F2 R2 L' D L U' L 
2. 9.79 U' L2 F' L' B' F' L U2 B2 U' R' F2 U' B R' L2 B L U2 L D2 B L' R2 F2 
3. 9.86 B2 L2 R D B' R2 F' B D' F L2 R' D U2 F2 D' F2 D L' R' B' L2 R' F B2 
4. (12.14) F2 U R L' D' L B2 L B2 D U2 L' D R U R2 L D' R' L D2 R' B' R D' 
5. (8.94) D L R F L' R U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' F' B' U' L' B' U2 D2 B' U' B U' 

long time no see, sub10.

edit: Average of 5: 9.50
1. 9.60 L2 R2 U2 R' L' F' U' B' F2 L R2 F' U2 R B2 R2 L' U' D R' F L R2 D' B2 
2. 9.32 L2 U D2 R' F' R F2 U L2 F D F2 R L' D L2 F' L R U2 R L' D B L2 
3. 9.57 U' D L' B U B' D L2 U F U' F' U F2 D2 R2 L' D2 B U2 R U2 D2 F L 
4. (12.95) B' D R2 U' R' L F' D' B2 F2 L2 F B R' L B2 D L2 U D2 B' R' L D F2 
5. (9.31) U' D' R' F2 D2 R2 D' R D' L' D2 L' U2 F' B L B U' F2 L2 D L' B' D2 L2 

o and 6.68 
L2 R' B2 L' R2 F2 U' D R' F' L' R' F2 D' R' L U2 R2 L F U2 R2 D2 R U' 


z2 R L' D F D (5/5)
U' y R' U2 R U2 R' U R' (8/13)
R U' R' (3/16)
y' R U R' U' R U R' (7/23)
U2 y' R U' R' U' F' U F (8/31)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 (9/40) 

40/6.68 = ~6tps :/


----------



## Julian (Nov 13, 2011)

0.72 Ja

(z) U' R D' R2' U R' U' R2 U D


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2011)

5x5x5-ing
1:52.11, 1:54.58, 1:52.05, 1:49.11, *(1:42.55), 1:42.72, (1:58.24), 1:45.58, 1:48.37*, 1:56.84, 1:45.15, 1:44.31=> 1:49.08 avg12 
The bold times make a 1:45.56 avg5


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

3.48 PLL Time Attack.

.
..
...

For 2x2.  UWR? Probably for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 14, 2011)

3x3 

Average of 12: 12.98
1. 16.41 U' F B' R2 B' D' R2 F B' L' U F' R' F U' R' F R L F2 D' U' F2 L R2 
2. 11.87 D' F' D R' B' D U' R L' B' D' R' B2 F D' B R2 B U2 L2 R' D B' L2 B 
3. (19.57) D2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' R D B' U' R' B' R F2 R' D F' U' R2 U2 D B2 R U' B2 
4. 12.17 U F D B2 U' F L2 F2 U D2 B' R2 F D2 B' D' F2 U' L' R2 B L R2 F2 D' 
5. 13.76 D B U L' D' U' L2 D2 U' B2 R' D' F R' D' B L2 U R' B R2 U' D2 R2 D 
6. 11.19 R' U' D B2 D2 L' U' D' L R' U2 D2 B D' R2 U' F' U' F' U L F' U R D2 
7. 13.88 R L' B' R' U F' R' L' B F L F R2 F2 L R2 B2 L2 U2 F D L2 U R L 
8. 12.60 U' B' U2 F2 D2 R' U' B2 L2 U D' R' U F2 D U F2 D2 L F' U' F2 L' D' U 
9. 12.29 B' L' D' U2 F' L' U2 L' R2 D' R' F B' L2 F2 U' B' D B' D R L' B' D' R' 
10. 12.67 R F D R D2 B D2 L B F' L B2 D2 F B' U' R L2 D B2 U' L D L2 D' 
11. (10.99) R' D2 L' B2 D L U2 R U2 F' U B' D2 F U2 R' D F U L B' U' D' F' R2 
12. 13.00 U2 L B2 D2 B' U L2 U' L' F B' R2 U2 F B L' B2 L R D' U2 F' U F' R 

Also 12.14 Avg5 
1. 11.88 U2 D' F R' F U' R F' D2 R' F2 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' U' F' D' R' U2 R 
2. (10.49) L F' R B2 D2 R2 L2 B' L U' R F' B D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U R U F L' B2 D2 
3. 12.84 R D2 F U R' U2 L B2 U D2 B L2 D R' F2 U' B2 D2 R L2 D' L' R' U D2 
4. (13.64) D' R' D2 F' U' B2 D2 F R2 F B R D' L R' B' D L D2 R B D' B' R' L2 
5. 11.70 F L' B2 D' L2 D B R' D F' L2 F B L D' L F L' D2 B U D' B' R D'


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 14, 2011)

U R F U' F2 

1.09. I'm slow.

I'm counting this as PB because with the 0.97 I posted here a few days ago, I was holding the cube when I started the timer :fp Today's the first day I'm actually solving 2x2 for real, like, not touching it when I start the timer.


----------



## Julian (Nov 14, 2011)

Skype teamBLD with Bill

14.37 Ao5
15.33 Ao12


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 14, 2011)

F R' U2 R 

0.71

 Legit PB!


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 14, 2011)

Avg. of 5: *15.81*

14.85, 16.27, 16.32, (18.92), (14.67)

Been quite awhile since I got an omgz avg.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 14, 2011)

3.44, 6.98, 5.71, 1.09, 4.57, 4.72, 6.67, 7.48, 6.17, 7.38, 6.19, 5.94, 4.33, 6.09, 5.44, 4.47, 6.04, 6.50, 6.36, 5.16, 5.54, 6.25, 3.75, 5.29, 5.61, 7.09, 6.07, 5.37, 6.90, 7.27, 6.91, 6.05, 1.81, 4.91, 5.51, 4.78, 6.23, 6.08, 6.92, 5.87, 3.50, 6.77, 2.90, 5.00, 5.28, 6.33, 6.19, 7.40, 5.30, 5.11, 6.45, 7.19, 3.76, 5.58, 7.28, 6.05, 6.83, 4.63, 4.26, 4.90, 5.15, 6.15, 6.65, 6.81, 6.12, 5.68, 5.86, 5.10, 4.10, 4.98, 5.46, 5.29, 6.27, 5.75, 7.03, 6.73, 4.65, 6.45, 6.12, 6.18, 6.82, 6.78, 5.82, 6.66, 4.98, 4.45, 6.26, 6.30, 6.36, 6.04, 6.31, *0.71*, 3.64, 4.48, 3.97, 2.98, 2.52, 3.83, 4.50, 5.88 = 5.54 Average of 100.

PB by 0.24?!?!?! I got SO lucky at the end. 

*PB single* - 0.71 F R' U2 R 

PB Ao5 - 3.53


Spoiler



Average of 5: 3.53
1. (0.71) F R' U2 R 
2. 3.64 R2 F' U F' R2 U R' U R U2 
3. (4.48) R' U' F U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
4. 3.97 U2 R' U' R2 F U2 R' F' U 
5. 2.98 F R U R2 F2 U2 R' 

Only the 3.64 was fullstep.



PB Ao12 - 4.41 (T_T)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.41
1. (6.36) U2 R2 F U' F U2 F' U' 
2. 6.04 F' R' U' F' U2 R F U' 
3. 6.31 F' U' R F R' F R' U' R2 
4. (0.71) F R' U2 R 
5. 3.64 R2 F' U F' R2 U R' U R U2 
6. 4.48 R' U' F U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
7. 3.97 U2 R' U' R2 F U2 R' F' U 
8. 2.98 F R U R2 F2 U2 R' 
9. 2.52 U' F R F' R U2 R U2 R2 
10. 3.83 R' F2 R' F R F' U F2 U 
11. 4.50 F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U 
12. 5.88 F2 U' R F R' U F' U2



Scrambles and stats 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 5.54
1. 3.44 R' U F' R' U R2 F U 
2. 6.98 U2 R2 F R U F' U' R2 
3. 5.71 U' F' R U F2 R' F2 R' 
4. 1.09 U R F U' F2 
5. 4.57 F' R' F R F2 U' F2 U F U' 
6. 4.72 R' F U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 
7. 6.67 U' F' U R2 F' R2 F R U2 
8. (7.48) R U' R U2 F2 U' R U 
9. 6.17 F U F' U' F U2 R2 U' F U' 
10. 7.38 R F' U R' F R2 U' F' R 
11. 6.19 F2 U' R U' F2 U F U' F2 
12. 5.94 R' U F' R F2 U' F' U' R 
13. 4.33 U2 R U' R2 F U' R' U' R' 
14. 6.09 U2 R' U' F R' F U R2 U 
15. 5.44 R U2 F' R' U R' U R2 F2 
16. 4.47 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F U2 
17. 6.04 U F' U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 
18. 6.50 F R2 U2 R' U R' F R U' 
19. 6.36 F R' U' R U R' F2 U R 
20. 5.16 F R F R U' F U' F 
21. 5.54 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R U' F2 U' 
22. 6.25 R U R U2 R2 F2 U' R U2 
23. 3.75 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F U R2 
24. 5.29 R' F U' F2 U F' U R2 U 
25. 5.61 R F R' F R F' R F2 R U' 
26. 7.09 R2 U' R F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
27. 6.07 U2 F' U' R2 F U' R2 U R 
28. 5.37 F U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 
29. 6.90 U F U2 F R U R' U 
30. 7.27 U2 F' R2 F' U R' F2 R' U' R' 
31. 6.91 U2 R2 U' F U R2 U F' U' 
32. 6.05 F U2 F R' U R' F U' R' 
33. 1.81 F' U2 F R2 U F' 
34. 4.91 R' F2 R F2 U F U R U' 
35. 5.51 F R' U' R F2 U' R U2 
36. 4.78 R U' R U' F' R' U2 F 
37. 6.23 F2 U R' U F2 U2 R' F' U' 
38. 6.08 R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R F U2 
39. 6.92 F U' R F2 U2 R U' F2 R2 U' 
40. 5.87 U R' F U' R U F2 R2 F' U' 
41. 3.50 F' U' F2 R' U2 R U 
42. 6.77 U2 F' U2 F U' R2 F2 U' F 
43. 2.90 U F U2 F' R U' F' 
44. 5.00 F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 F U R' 
45. 5.28 U' F2 R2 F R' F2 R U' 
46. 6.33 F R U2 R F' U R' F' U 
47. 6.19 U' R2 F U R2 F' U' R2 U' 
48. 7.40 F2 U R2 U R' U2 F' U' 
49. 5.30 U' R F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R U' 
50. 5.11 R U2 F R' F U2 R' F' U2 
51. 6.45 U' F R' U2 F U2 F' R F 
52. 7.19 U' F U2 F' R' U R2 U' F' 
53. 3.76 F2 R F R' F2 U F' U2 F U' 
54. 5.58 U' R' F2 R' U2 R F' U F' 
55. 7.28 F' R' F2 U' F U2 F U R 
56. 6.05 R U' F2 R F' U R U' R2 U' 
57. 6.83 F' U' R F2 U2 F' R' U2 
58. 4.63 F' U R U' F2 R U' R' U2 
59. 4.26 F' U' F' U R F2 U' R U2 R2 
60. 4.90 F U' R F' R U' F R2 U 
61. 5.15 F U' F U' F2 U' R U2 R2 
62. 6.15 F' U2 F' U F2 U' F2 R 
63. 6.65 U F2 R' U F2 U' R' F U' 
64. 6.81 U R' U R2 U' F' R' U2 
65. 6.12 R U' R' U R' U' R F2 U2 
66. 5.68 R' F2 U2 F R U2 F' U 
67. 5.86 F2 U2 F R F R2 U F2 R' 
68. 5.10 F R' F' U' F R' U2 
69. 4.10 F R F' U2 R2 F' U F U 
70. 4.98 R2 U2 F2 U' R U' R F2 
71. 5.46 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 
72. 5.29 U2 F2 U' F2 U R' U R U' R' 
73. 6.27 R2 F' R F2 U' F U F' U' 
74. 5.75 F' R U2 F2 U' R U R' F2 U' 
75. 7.03 R' U F2 U2 R F' R F2 U' 
76. 6.73 F2 U' F' U2 R U2 R U' F2 
77. 4.65 U2 F' U2 F' U' F' R2 U R U2 
78. 6.45 R F R2 F U' R' U F' R 
79. 6.12 R F' U2 R2 F U' R F2 U 
80. 6.18 R F R' U' F U2 F' U 
81. 6.82 R' F U2 F' U2 R F R2 F2 
82. 6.78 F R U F2 R' F2 R' U2 
83. 5.82 F U F R2 U' F' R U2 R' 
84. 6.66 F U' R2 F2 U R' U' R F U' 
85. 4.98 R' U2 R2 U' F R2 U' F' U 
86. 4.45 F' R2 F U' R F' U2 F' U' 
87. 6.26 R F' R2 F' R2 U R U F 
88. 6.30 F U2 R' F' R F' R2 F' U 
89. 6.36 U2 R2 F U' F U2 F' U' 
90. 6.04 F' R' U' F' U2 R F U' 
91. 6.31 F' U' R F R' F R' U' R2 
92. (0.71) F R' U2 R 
93. 3.64 R2 F' U F' R2 U R' U R U2 
94. 4.48 R' U' F U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
95. 3.97 U2 R' U' R2 F U2 R' F' U 
96. 2.98 F R U R2 F2 U2 R' 
97. 2.52 U' F R F' R U2 R U2 R2 
98. 3.83 R' F2 R' F R F' U F2 U 
99. 4.50 F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U 
100. 5.88 F2 U' R F R' U F' U2 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.71
worst time: 7.48

current avg5: 3.77 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 3.53 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 4.41 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 4.41 (σ = 1.23)

current avg100: 5.54 (σ = 1.24)
best avg100: 5.54 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 5.54 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 5.51



I can only imagine how much faster I'll be once I learn CLL.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you fail rolling that avg12? You were ready to roll three 6's in a row.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Absolutely. 6.66, 7.32, and 6.31.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 3.48 PLL Time Attack.
> 
> .
> ..
> ...


 lol this is not even close to UWR


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 14, 2011)

5x5:

2:02.57, (1:50.04), (2:28.63), 1:53.13, 1:58.03, 1:53.49, 2:08.73, 1:56.75, 1:50.22, 1:55.86, 2:01.86, 2:00.69 = 1:58.13

(1:50.04), (2:28.63), 1:53.13, 1:58.03, 1:53.49 = 1:54.88


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 14, 2011)

8.55, 9.21, 9.31, 7.82, 8.56, 10.02, 8.48, 9.31, (12.56), (7.30), 8.30, 8.07 = 8.76







Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.76
1. 8.55 U L U F R B2 L2 D F L' U' L B D L D' R2 L D' B' D' L' D B R 
2. 9.21 D' R2 D2 L D' U' L2 B F2 U' B' U B R2 D2 R2 L B D' L' F2 B2 R' L2 U 
3. 9.31 R L' D L' D' F2 D L U2 B L R D2 R2 B2 R' D' L' D L2 R F2 U B' D 
4. 7.82 R2 D2 R L' U2 D2 F B L2 U' D' R D' B R' B' U' F L' U' B F2 U' B2 F 
5. 8.56 B2 D' F U F D B L R B U2 B' L2 B' D F U' B R2 F2 L2 R B' R L2 
6. 10.02 F L B2 U' F L' D' R2 D F U R' D R B' F U' F D' R L' D2 R2 B' D' 
7. 8.48 L B' U R' D' R2 F' L2 D F U2 F U2 R B D2 F2 B2 U L' D U' B' U2 D' 
8. 9.31 U2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L' F D2 L2 R U' B D' R F2 U D' L2 R B' L2 R2 
9. (12.56) L D' U F2 D L' D R2 F2 D2 U L' F L U F2 B2 R' D2 U' L2 B2 L' U L2 
10. (7.30) F L2 D' L' B L U L R F B U F' R F2 R' B' U' R' U2 F2 D L B' U'
11. 8.30 F' L' B' L D L2 F B2 L U L D' U' L U' B D' U2 B2 R L2 D' U' R U' 
12. 8.07 F L' B2 F L' F2 R' L F' D F R' L' F' D R' B' D' R' U' B2 D F2 L D2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 14, 2011)

8:53.xx 777 solve. 2nd solve I did today (first in months). Felt attrotiously slow, as did my other solve (which was 9:40.xx

PB I think by 3 seconds? I know I had a barely sub9 before.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 14, 2011)

1:27.99, 1:24.01, 1:19.79, 1:29.51, 1:21.47, 1:23.42, 1:39.74, (1:41.26), 1:23.72, 1:36.84, (1:19.58), 1:27.65 = 1:27.41

1. 1:13.69 r2 u b r' B U B u b' B' f2 r f' F2 L' r d' U' R' d L f2 b' D2 R' D r' R2 f r u' D2 B L2 u2 F l2 u l2 D' l D2 F B l d2 B' U' L2 F d2 R' B' d2 B2 f2 l' L2 r2 d'



Spoiler



1:32.89, 1:24.44, 1:30.57, 1:24.24, 1:42.05, 1:51.33, 1:35.04, 1:40.57, 1:29.49, 1:38.16, 1:36.22, 1:44.15, 1:39.73, 1:22.28, 1:30.72, 1:13.69, 1:35.08, 1:51.08, 1:26.56, 1:40.84, 1:37.33, 1:37.51, 1:30.78, 1:46.66, 1:27.99, 1:24.01, 1:19.79, 1:29.51, 1:21.47, 1:23.42, 1:39.74, 1:41.26, 1:23.72, 1:36.84, 1:19.58, 1:27.65, 1:46.32, 1:34.36, 1:30.76, 1:33.48, 1:28.02, 1:28.25, 1:37.18, 1:32.32, 1:33.14, 1:26.84, 1:27.63, 1:33.93+, 1:30.28, 1:28.06, 1:37.01, 1:25.64, 1:26.90, 1:39.23, 1:41.24, 1:35.54, 1:21.61, 1:34.72, 1:36.37, 1:29.01 = 1:32.57 avg 60


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 14, 2011)

8:39.53 7x7x7 next solve. Reduction done. Just sub8. Lockups :/. Easy LL. Fat sune L perm.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 14, 2011)

Picked up my skewb the other day:

(11.43), 11.62, 21.34, 29.44, 22.86, 18.52, (30.55), 15.13, 23.91, 24.68, 18.50, 18.41 = *20.44 avg12*

Layer, CLL, L5C with U-Perm. This is fun


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 14, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> lol this is not even close to UWR


 
I just didn't know if anyone had done it timed before. Hence the "probably for about 5 minutes."


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 14, 2011)

15.36, 16.23, 13.90, 11.79, 13.79, 15.74, 15.16, 13.81, 15.61, 13.41, 14.63, 12.51 = 14.39

Been awhile since I broke my Ao12 PB. However, the speed comes and goes and shortly after this average it went back up to 15.xx.


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 14, 2011)

4x4 NL pb of 48.22, really fluid reduction, easy f2l, easy oll, then j perm

Scramble:	F' Uw' U' R2 Uw2 F Uw U' R2 D' L2 Uw L' Rw' R U2 R' D' R' Uw2 U2 L U' R2 B' L B' Uw U B' Fw' U2 Fw' F' R' D2 L B F' L


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 14, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> lol this is not even close to UWR


 
just did a 2.43 after a couple tries :3


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 14, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> just did a 2.43 after a couple tries :3


last night i did 2.50 first try so i should be able to beat you


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 14, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> just did a 2.43 after a couple tries :3


 
2.05 first try 

Also, 10.98 AO100, and 9.22 AO5. Both PB's. Still disappointed with my AO100.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.05 first try
> 
> Also, 10.98 AO100, and 9.22 AO5. Both PB's. Still disappointed with my AO100.



1.96, gurllll. ;D 
You're faster than me now, btw.

Real accomplishment:
17.70 OH avg100  no other PBs though.


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 15, 2011)

52.98 B2 D F' U L2 r R U2 L R' r' u2 U r' f2 U' D f r L2 D u f2 U R' L f F' r2 f' u U r u' f B R2 F r2 f2 

4x4 is cool.


----------



## priceangels (Nov 15, 2011)

almost done learning all oll


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 15, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 52.98 B2 D F' U L2 r R U2 L R' r' u2 U r' f2 U' D f r L2 D u f2 U R' L f F' r2 f' u U r u' f B R2 F r2 f2
> 
> 4x4 is cool.


 
Out of curiosity, what method do you use? Rouxduction?


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 15, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Out of curiosity, what method do you use? Rouxduction?


 
k4k4k4k4k4


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 15, 2011)

OH

Best Average of 5: 1:19.35
Best Time: 1:02.11
Worst Time: 1:24.80
Standard Deviation: 6.2 (7.8%)

1. 1:10.68 R2 B' U2 B2 D U2 R U2 D' F2 D2 R' B U2 F B2 D2 L' B2 R U D R L' B2 
2. 1:24.52 F' R2 L' U B2 R' F2 L2 B L' F D' L' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' L2 R U2 F2 D B 
3. (1:02.11) B2 L F' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D U2 L2 B L R F' R L B' L' D2 B2 D' B R' F' 
4. (1:24.80) B' U2 F B' U L2 U F' R' L F2 U L' F' R L U2 F' R2 F' D2 B L R B 
5. 1:22.85 U' R' B L B' D U F2 B' U D2 B' R2 L D2 L' U2 D' L2 R F2 B' D L' F 

Yes, I know I suck 

Edit: 

Best Average of 12: 1:23.60
Best Time: 1:02.11
Worst Time: 1:49.99
Standard Deviation: 8.9 (10.7%)

1. 1:10.68 R2 B' U2 B2 D U2 R U2 D' F2 D2 R' B U2 F B2 D2 L' B2 R U D R L' B2 
2. 1:24.52 F' R2 L' U B2 R' F2 L2 B L' F D' L' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' L2 R U2 F2 D B 
*3. (1:02.11) B2 L F' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D U2 L2 B L R F' R L B' L' D2 B2 D' B R' F' 
4. 1:24.80 B' U2 F B' U L2 U F' R' L F2 U L' F' R L U2 F' R2 F' D2 B L R B 
5. 1:22.85 U' R' B L B' D U F2 B' U D2 B' R2 L D2 L' U2 D' L2 R F2 B' D L' F 
6. 1:14.22 U' F' U' F B U F' U B' D2 L2 F' D2 B' U D L2 F' L' F L' F2 D U L 
7. 1:18.14 D F2 B2 D' R U F R' L2 B L R2 B' R' F' L' B' L' U R2 B2 U L B L * 
8. 1:19.74 B' F2 L F2 B' U' F' D B' U' R U2 F2 B' L' B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D2 B' L F L2 
9. 1:44.91 L2 F' U L D U B2 U2 R2 D' L' U2 F U' F' D' L2 U R2 B' R' D' R D' R' 
10. 1:29.19 D' F U' B2 U L' F R2 B L2 R' D R F' D2 R' L2 B2 D' R B R2 L' F D 
11. (1:49.99) L F2 B2 L D R' D F2 R' U' L R2 F U L2 F' R' F B D2 U L D2 B F 
12. 1:26.91 F' B' D2 U' F R B2 L' U2 D2 R2 B' L U B F R2 D2 F2 L2 F U' B' U2 L2 

Quite fail with the counting 1:44 
The 1:49 I badly messed up a Y-perm
Bolded is 1:18.40 average of 5


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2011)

3x3 lolwut pb!

Decided to do an average turning fast and holding on to what lookahead I could for dear life. pb by over 0.5s!

Average of 5: *17.61*
1. 17.63 F D2 L' U' B' F' R' U R F' R2 L F D F' B U2 F B L' B' U' L2 F2 U2 
2. 17.84 F' D2 L' U2 R2 B' L R' F' D' L2 U2 D B2 D L2 R' F2 B2 D' F U' D' B2 U 
3. 17.37 B2 D B2 R' F2 R' U' L F2 U B' D R D R B R' B2 U D F2 B2 R2 B D' 
4. (17.31) F2 B U2 D2 B2 L U L2 D' L' D B' U' B' F' R' L U2 D' R2 U' F2 R F2 L 
5. (18.38) B2 L' D' L U R2 F' D F' B R2 D' R U2 B2 R B2 L' R B' F' U F2 U R2


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 15, 2011)

1.93, (3.43), 1.77, (1.71), 2.58, 1.72, 1.93, 2.56, 1.71, 2.15, 2.56, 1.97 = 2.09
Meh. 3 counting 2.5s and failed rolling. 

Edit: 1.71, 1.71, 1.75, 1.90, (2.50), 2.13, (1.56), 1.94, 1.66, 2.11, 2.18, 2.13 = 1.92 2x2 average of 12 PB!   

Stackmat, and on video. 

Scrambles may or may not be correct:


Spoiler



1. 1.71 R2 F' U' F U' R F2 R' 
2. 1.71 R2 U' F R' F R2 F R' U 
3. 1.75 F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U R2 
4. 1.90 R2 F U2 R U2 R' U R' U 
5. (2.50) R' F2 U2 R F' R2 U F U2 
6. 2.13 U2 F2 R' U' R' U F2 U R' U2 
7. (1.56) R' U R' F R2 F R2 F' 
8. 1.94 U2 R' U2 R U F2 U' F2 U2 
9. 1.66 R' F' R F' U R' 
10. 2.11 R2 U R' U' R2 U F2 U 
11. 2.18 U2 F' R' U F2 R U' F2 R U' 
12. 2.13 R2 F U F2 R U2 R U2 R


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 15, 2011)

‎4x4x4 cube
15-Nov-2011 18:23:35 - 18:37:25

Mean: 39.13
Standard deviation: 2.80
Best Time: 35.91
Worst Time: 45.92

Best average of 5: 37.86
1-5 - 36.21 36.66 40.71 (35.96) (41.37)

Best average of 12: 38.78
1-12 - 36.21 36.66 40.71 35.96 41.37 (45.92) 37.64 40.68 39.60 (35.91) 39.80 39.14

First sub 40 avg of 12


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 15, 2011)

FINALLY!


Statistics for 11-15-2011 17:27:39

Average: 14.74
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 11.43
Worst Time: 17.38
Individual Times:
1.	(11.43)	R U' L2 D' U2 R B2 R2 B' F2 D R2 D2 B' R F2 D U' B F' L R2 D2 U' B
2.	14.42	B' F' L U B' D B' F2 U' L R2 B' F U2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L R
3.	14.24	D2 U2 L' B F' L' B2 F2 L2 R' D L' B' R B2 L' F L2 R B2 F L2 R D2 F2
4.	16.84	L2 F2 D' L R' D' L R' U2 R2 B F' L R U R' D' U L D' L R' F2 D' F
5.	(17.38)	B2 F' U2 B' F' R' D' R' D2 B2 F' L2 U' B' D' L' R2 U R B' L2 R2 F2 D2 R
6.	14.56	D2 B' F' U2 F' U F2 L2 B F2 L' D' L2 R' B2 R' D R' D2 U2 R B F' U' R2
7.	14.43	B2 D2 L' R2 B U2 L D2 B2 F' R F2 U L D2 B F2 U2 B L D L2 R' U2 R2
8.	16.77	B2 F R' D' U F R2 D2 U' L R2 B2 F2 U2 B D' L' U' B2 D' U2 L' B2 L2 B'
9.	13.94	L2 B D2 B' L' R2 B' F' R2 D U2 F' R' B2 F' L' R U L' R D2 U2 B2 U' R2
10.	15.21	F' R2 D F' L2 R B' F' L' R D2 U L' B' L R' D2 L R2 D' B' L B' L D'
11.	13.52	D U' L' U R' D' B2 L2 R2 B R D' U R2 D' U2 B' D2 U L2 B' F2 L2 B2 F
12.	13.47	R' B' F' L2 D U L D U B D U' B2 F' D F R B2 R U' F2 D U B2 L2


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

Average of 5: 21.04
1. (21.33) R2 B' L' R B2 L2 F U' F2 R F' D2 F' B U' B' R F B2 R U' L2 U F' D2 
2. (20.16) L2 B R' U' D2 L2 B' R' F U' F' R' D2 U2 B R2 U F2 D U' R2 U2 F2 L' U 
3. 20.76 F' D2 U2 F D2 L U B' U' L F D' B' F2 U B' F L R2 B' U' D2 R' U2 B2 
4. 21.29 U' D2 R' L2 F' U B2 D2 B2 D R2 B' R2 B U' D2 R2 U F2 U L F2 D R' D' 
5. 21.07 F' D' F B2 L U R U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R' L B2 D2 R' U F D2 L' D' R' U' F2 

Most consistent average I've ever had. That's the accomplishment. Could've been sub-21 but I locked up on the Z-Perm on the last solve.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 15, 2011)

had a 6.66 forced PLL skip yesterday, lost scramble/reconstruction but it was 54 moves/~8.1 TPS iirc


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rob that can't be your first.. it's sub 39 omg.

^nlCuber22 how the heck do you have a PLL skip but 54 moves?


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 15, 2011)

I am sub 30 with the beginners method and now I'm gonna memorize PLL and OLL.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 15, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Rob that can't be your first.. it's sub 39 omg.
> 
> ^nlCuber22 how the heck do you have a PLL skip but 54 moves?


 
Well it is and look at my previous pb average:



Robert-Y said:


> 444:
> 
> Best average of 12: 41.35
> 1-12 - 40.42 (36.33) 47.86 41.09 41.80 39.38 40.57 (61.58) 41.59 42.80 38.77 39.19
> ...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 16, 2011)

pb ao100 I guess. Just did if for fun  12.63



Spoiler



Average of 100: 12.63
1. 16.20 B' U D2 L2 D' F2 L F D2 R F' R' D2 F2 B U F' U2 D F' R2 B2 D' B2 L' 
2. 11.56 R2 U F U F2 B' L2 F2 L U L' B F2 D' B' L2 F' B2 D2 R' D2 R U' L F 
3. 13.26 D' B D2 L' D2 U L2 R B2 F D' U B F' D2 F B U' B' F' L2 U R2 U' F' 
4. 13.33 R' D2 F U F2 B' L' B2 U' F L2 R2 B2 F D2 R2 L2 U B' D U2 F L R2 U 
5. 13.78 R2 L2 B' D L' F2 B2 L' R' U B2 L' F L' R B F2 U2 D R2 F2 B U2 F2 B' 
6. 13.61 R2 D2 U2 F U2 R U2 B D2 U2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 U L2 B' D R2 D L F2 B2 R 
7. 13.58 R' L2 F L2 B2 F L D2 F2 R B' D2 U' B' U2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 F U2 B L' D 
8. 12.97 B' D U' R2 L U' L' F D U' R F R F L F D' U R2 D2 U' F L2 B R2 
9. 12.21 R2 U' R2 B F' R' D F2 R' F B' L' D' R' F' L2 U2 L R2 U' B2 U2 D B L' 
10. 12.40 D B U' L D B D2 B F D2 B2 U2 R' L' F L D' U B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 U 
11. 12.18 L2 D L' B2 D2 L2 R' U B' R2 B2 R' L2 B L2 U2 R2 L B' D2 F2 L B2 U2 D 
12. 11.73 U B2 R U' F' R U' R2 B' F2 D' F2 R' L B2 U R2 L U' B D2 L' R2 U D2 
13. 12.53 U' L' B' R2 U2 R' B' R2 D2 B' F R2 U' D2 F B' L' B2 D L' F' U L R2 F 
14. 12.43 F2 B2 U2 L B2 D' U2 R' L F2 R L F2 L' D U' B' R' F2 L2 R' B' U' D F2 
15. 14.83 U2 B D' R2 B R U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U' B R2 L D2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B U2 
16. 12.85 U2 F2 B2 L D L' B L R' F' L U2 R2 D' U' F L D2 U' F2 R D F L B' 
17. 13.25 R' U L2 U2 B' L U D F D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' D' L B' F2 L2 U' B' U' L2 
18. 10.94 U' B D B' L F L' B F2 L' D R' U' D' L' B L' R D2 B2 R D R2 F' U 
19. 11.37 F R2 L' U2 D' L R' B U D' F' U' R2 U2 B2 D' R' F U2 F2 B2 R2 D B2 D 
20. 12.93 D U' L B' F R D L' R2 B R2 F' R' F2 B' D2 R2 F R B2 U2 F D2 L F 
21. 10.87 D U L F' U F D' U' B R D R' L F R' D' B F2 U' L2 B L D U2 B 
22. 10.84 D2 L R D2 F' B' U D L D B' F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 R B' F D' U2 F2 
23. 12.40 L2 B2 R L2 U L' U2 B F' D' B2 F D L D B' D L' F' U L B2 R F U 
24. 11.37 B F2 L' U' B2 L2 R' D' F R2 L2 D' F' R' D U' L D' R2 B L' B' L R2 F 
25. 11.19 B2 L2 D' L R D' B2 L' R' F D2 R' U' F2 L' D B L U' B2 L2 U' L' D B2 
26. 12.88 F' D2 B' L R2 B' D2 B' D R' L' U B' U D L' U B L' B' U' R' U2 B U 
27. 16.97 D L F2 R2 U R' B2 D U R D2 F B L2 B' U R' F2 B R2 B U2 D' L U2 
28. 11.03 B' R' D U' R2 B R F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' U L' F R2 B U D R2 L' B' U' 
29. 11.77 D2 R' U2 L2 R B2 L R2 U L' F2 U2 D L' R B' R B2 F U B2 D' R B' F 
30. 12.58 D B U2 L2 R F' L' U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F' B' D' U F2 U L' R F U' F' 
31. 13.23 B' F2 D U' R' L D R B' F2 L2 R2 D2 R' U2 R U' L2 D' U2 R' B' L' B2 U' 
32. 15.25 R2 F2 B2 U R F2 R' L2 F' D2 L D' U2 R' F D' F2 D L R2 D2 F2 R B D 
33. 12.12 U' L F' U2 B2 U' L' R' D' U2 L D L U2 B2 L' D2 L' U D2 F R' U2 B2 R' 
34. 11.50 B F R2 F' D' F B2 L B' U2 L R' D L R2 F D B U' F2 L' F B2 R' F2 
35. 14.47 L U2 B D2 R2 D R' L' B L R2 D2 L' D L' U B F' L2 R2 U' F2 R' F R' 
36. 9.43 R' B' F D L D B' R B2 R B F D2 R' F' U2 L B F' L2 B R B L' U 
37. 13.10 B U' R B F R2 D R2 F U2 L2 D2 L' U' B D' U' R' B2 L2 F2 B2 D U' B2 
38. 10.76 F' L' D U B2 L R2 B' F' R' D R' B' L2 U2 D' F2 B D B2 D' U' F' U' F 
39. 10.55 B' L D' U2 F2 R' B R2 F2 B L2 U' F2 D2 U2 B2 U' F' D' L F L B2 D2 L2 
40. 14.36 L' F' U D' F L' R' F' L2 D L2 R D L R U2 L R' D F D B L' R F' 
41. 12.71 R' L2 D' F B2 D2 F B U' B R' U F R B D F R D' U2 L' D F B2 R' 
42. 11.38 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 D' B F' L2 U2 D' F' R2 B U B D2 R U2 R D' R L' B2 U' 
43. 12.06 R' L2 F L2 U D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' R2 B F U2 B' F' L' U2 F2 B2 U' D2 F B' 
44. 12.92 U' D2 F' R U2 B' D' B F' L2 D2 F2 L R2 F' R B D L2 D2 L B R' U D 
45. 15.87 L' U' L2 R B R L' B' F2 L' U F' B' R' D2 F2 U L2 F2 L' D2 U L' U' F 
46. 14.92 D' R2 F D L' U D R2 D' R L2 D' U' F2 L F2 D' R' L2 U R' U2 D2 B2 F 
47. (8.23) B' L' R' U' D2 B D L2 F D' F D2 F2 B2 D' R L F2 U' F U L2 R U D 
48. 14.98 F2 B R2 U2 D L2 R' B U' L F D' U' L F2 U' B R' D' U2 F B2 R D' F2 
49. 9.79 L R2 F' D2 R L' U' B D' R2 U' R2 D' F' B2 R L' D L2 U2 L2 D' U2 L' R 
50. 10.35 L B2 U2 D F2 B L B2 R L' U L' U2 B D U L2 R2 B2 F D' L' F' B' D 
51. 12.11 B2 F D B F' D2 R U L U' L' F' D R' F U2 F2 D R U2 D' L2 D2 F2 D 
52. 11.50 F2 L2 R' D' F B2 R' B' U' F U2 D2 F2 R F2 D' U' B' D2 B' D' R L D B 
53. (20.30) F U' B2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' B' F2 D' R' L' U B' F' D L2 U' F2 R D' U L2 
54. 10.63 U D2 F D2 F D U B2 U' B' F2 U2 D2 B2 U2 B L' B F U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' 
55. 13.21 U B2 F' U D2 L U2 D2 R' B' D B2 U F R B F R2 F2 R2 U D2 F2 L R' 
56. 14.45 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B F R' B2 L2 D2 L' R' D L F2 L U' B U2 R2 F' R U2 F' 
57. 12.78 D B F D L B2 F' R' B' L U2 L' U2 B L2 F U2 B R2 L U2 B L2 F' D2 
58. 12.68 U2 L' D B L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 R U2 D L2 D2 U' R2 L2 F U' B' D2 F2 D' F' 
59. 11.03 B' U' F2 U2 B2 R' L B2 F' D' U' R F' B L' F2 L' U D' B' D' L B R2 L 
60. 13.17 F D B2 D2 R2 F' U2 B F U R U2 L2 R2 B R L2 D2 L' U B2 R L' F B' 
61. 12.44 U2 B2 F2 D R' F' L2 D' F R L U D2 F' L2 D2 R D U F' U F2 L' R2 B' 
62. 12.24 B' R' L U' L' R' U L' R2 U' F D2 F2 B R2 U L F U R2 B2 R2 L2 B' F2 
63. 15.30 U' R' D' R B' F U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L2 D F2 U F B L' R' F2 R' B U' 
64. 14.64 R2 D R D U F2 U' F2 U' L2 F B' U2 B2 R' D B D2 L' U2 B2 R L2 F D' 
65. 13.22 L R B' U2 D L' F2 R D' U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F' L' U' L' R' U2 B' U' R2 L2 D 
66. 17.27 F' B2 R' U2 B U2 R F U R' U B2 F2 L R' D2 B' F' U' L' U' B' L R' D 
67. 11.90 U2 F' B U2 R L' D' B' F' D' L2 U' R' F' D L' D' F' R D' U2 F' L U2 L 
68. 11.57 D L' U' D' R D2 L' U2 F' R' D2 B' F D' B' U2 L R' F' U L R F2 B R2 
69. 12.09 R2 L2 D' B R' B' U' R' D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' B L B2 D' R' D' L' U' R2 D' F 
70. 9.97 F' R' L' U2 D R F2 D' F' B2 L2 R B2 F2 D U' F' L' D' U R D' R' L F2 
71. 15.59 F' R2 F' U2 L' B' L R2 U' L2 R U' D B F2 U B R2 U' B2 U' L U' R' L' 
72. 11.92 U' L2 R2 F2 R L2 F2 B2 U' D' F2 R' B R2 F' U2 R' F2 D2 L D' R' L B D2 
73. 10.66 D B L2 F L' D' R D U R' B2 L2 R' B' R' L2 U D2 L F2 R' D B' L2 D2 
74. 12.38 U B2 L R2 F2 B L D2 F L' D2 L B' U2 L' U' L R U L2 U D L2 F2 R' 
75. 12.49 U L D L' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' B2 L' R U2 R U' D L2 R' U' D' R U' B 
76. 12.33 B L' F2 B' L D' R' D U B2 R' F' D2 R F' D B F2 L2 D2 F D U R2 B 
77. 14.67 D' F B2 L D' B2 D2 F2 U B' F2 D R B2 D R' D' R L2 D2 L' U2 R2 F U2 
78. 10.80 D' F' B2 U F R' L' D2 B R' D L2 B' R L' B2 D' L R U R2 B2 L2 F' D2 
79. 12.60 R2 L' D2 B' D F' B' D B U2 F' D F2 R' U L' U2 R L U' F2 L R U' L 
80. 12.85 B D2 R B' L2 U2 R F L2 R U' F' R F L F B2 L2 F' R U2 R2 F U R2 
81. 11.75 U' B2 L' R B' L' B2 F R D2 B' U B2 L2 R F' B2 D2 U2 L B' U2 F2 B2 D 
82. 10.66 L2 R' U2 D' R F' D2 F' D R D' R U2 B' U2 F R F D L2 R2 F2 B R2 F2 
83. 11.74 F U D B' R2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' L D2 L D' U' R2 L2 F D2 R2 B' F' R D2 U2 
84. 12.16 R2 B R' L' U' D L' U L2 B' F2 D F2 U' R' B' F2 R2 B' R2 B' R' B2 R' B 
85. 17.32 R2 U2 R' L2 B2 U B2 D' U2 R2 B R D2 B2 L U F U' L2 D' B' U' R B2 R' 
86. 13.95 B' D2 R L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R L D2 F2 L B2 R2 B F D2 F R' U R D' B 
87. 12.38 D2 F' D2 U2 F B L' B D2 L2 F' U' D2 F' R B' R' U' F L2 U' R2 L' B U 
88. 11.92 U D' F2 L' R' U2 B2 R' L2 F D' B F R' L' D' L D2 L2 F R B' U2 L2 U' 
89. 9.80 L F' D' F2 R2 B' L' D R2 D' R F' R' B2 L' F2 B2 U' R' F' B2 U F' U2 D2 
90. 10.50 L' U2 R2 F' B U2 R D' B F2 D' L2 F2 U' R L2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 U D' F' U 
91. 15.95 L D2 L' U2 F' D' B U' B2 R D2 U2 R' D2 R2 L' U B2 F D2 R F R2 B' F 
92. 15.85 U2 B' D' R2 U2 F' L2 D L D' L2 F' U B' U' D L2 F2 U2 F' B2 U' B' R F' 
93. 12.73 D2 L R' D F2 D' R' B F U' R' L' F' L' B' U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U B' L 
94. 11.03 F R2 F2 L2 R' F L U' R U' R2 U' F2 R' D' U2 F' D F R2 U B L2 D' B 
95. 11.33 D' B U2 B' R' D U2 F' D U' F U2 L B2 F' U2 R' D' U2 L2 B D' F' D' F 
96. 10.87 U2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B' D L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' D' L' R F U2 R' D F R B' U 
97. 13.53 L' R B U2 R L' F D' B U' D L' R' F' U' L' R D2 B' L2 D' B2 R2 U' D2 
98. 12.76 U2 L' D U B R2 D2 F2 B2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' L D F' D U R' B L U L' R 
99. 9.06 B D U' F2 L2 D B2 L D' L B2 R U R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' L F2 B2 R F' D 
100. 14.69 B' U2 F D L2 D B D' U L F R U' B2 F' R' B U2 B2 U' R2 U' F U' F'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED. Pb single and average. So wtf. I'm normally happy with a sub 15 single. Only the 13.97 was pll skip (saw it coming). And then the 12.97 was oll skip uperm. Wtf wtf

12.97, 14.66, 15.22, 17.33, *15.42, 13.12, 15.67, 15.17, 13.02, *17.15, 15.34, 13.97=14.87 average of 12.

Bolded is 14.57 average of 5. All pbs. Single and averages.

333 Sim.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2011)

Improved a bit on my version of Triplex.
*7.957* single = 41 @ 5.15
12.424 (14.161) 12.388 10.258 (8.925) =>* 11.69* avg5
13.827 11.128 (9.232) 11.768 12.588 14.671 14.089 12.142 11.684 11.624 (15.06) 10.063 => *12.358* avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

2nd day with Shengshou 4x4. Still getting used to the speed of the cube.

59.87 avg12
59.03, 1:00.29, 1:00.30, 1:03.33, 51.88, (1:05.17), 1:01.88, 1:01.62, 58.72, 59.84, 1:01.85, (48.93)

PB single, and this actually ties my avg12 PB for OBLBL. Not bad for not having practiced 4x4 in awhile.


----------



## chris w (Nov 16, 2011)

F2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R D' R2 B2 F' R2 B2 L' D' U2 R2 B' U' B D U B' F L2 7.91

x2 D' F' y R' F D2' // cross
R U R' U y' L U L' // f2l1
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' //f2l2
U L' U L R' U R //f2l3
L' U2 L U' L' U L //f2l4
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' //oll
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //pll 
57/7.91=7.2tps
i think this is my highest tps in a solve


----------



## joey (Nov 16, 2011)

current avg100: 49.05 (σ = 3.86)

best avg12: 46.75 (σ = 2.67)
46.95, 46.70, (40.43), 46.21, 42.68, 48.99, (51.18), 41.39, 48.65, 50.58, 48.25, 47.11

best avg5: 44.83 (σ = 2.24)
42.50, 47.85, (48.74), (41.71), 44.15,


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 16, 2011)

joey said:


> current avg100: 49.05 (σ = 3.86)
> 
> best avg12: 46.75 (σ = 2.67)
> 46.95, 46.70, (40.43), 46.21, 42.68, 48.99, (51.18), 41.39, 48.65, 50.58, 48.25, 47.11
> ...



4x4 aerobics cube?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 4x4 aerobics cube?


 
that just made me sad :'( 

I was hoping so much that you had posted some lolben times (only reason why I opened this thread )


----------



## JyH (Nov 16, 2011)

13.89 average of 100
12.68 average of 12
11.88 average of 5



Spoiler



number of times: 99/100
best time: 9.98
worst time: 21.88

current avg5: 14.39 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 11.88 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 13.74 (σ = 1.28)
best avg12: 12.68 (σ = 1.21)

current avg100: 13.89 (σ = 1.82)
best avg100: 13.89 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 13.89 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 13.85





Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.89
1. 13.32 F U2 L' R' D' L2 B2 U2 D L' D' F U' D' F' L2 U B2 D' B' D B' L' D' B2
2. 13.24 R U2 R2 U' F2 B D B' F' D2 U' B2 L B2 D R L B2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 U2
3. 12.88 U' R2 D2 L' B' L' D2 L2 R2 B L2 U L2 F L' F' D' L2 U2 F L U R2 F R'
4. 12.67 L' R2 B' D B2 L2 U F2 D F' B' R U2 L2 D L' F' R' D2 L' B' D' U2 B D
5. 13.21 L D2 R' L' B2 R D2 L2 U R2 B' U' F2 B R L B2 D2 R' B L R2 D' R' B
6. 13.92 R2 B' D L2 D' L' U' R U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B R B' D L' R' D' B L' U2 B L'
7. 12.44 U L' D B2 F' D' U' L' F B2 U2 L F U R2 U' D R2 U' F' B D U' R F'
8. 14.62 D2 R' U F2 D U' F U2 F' R2 F' R L' F B2 D L2 R' U2 L D B' D2 F2 U
9. 11.13 L B U2 B' D2 R B2 F' L' R B' L F' R2 B D L2 R2 F R2 F B' L' D R
10. 11.84 L' R2 U' L' F D' B2 R F' R' L' B' R2 L' B L D2 B2 F L' F2 R L B2 F2
11. 12.79 R2 B2 L R2 D' U2 F' D2 U B' U' D2 R' D2 U2 L U2 F2 L R D2 B D2 U2 L2
12. 14.04 L' D' R L2 U' L' B' U' B2 R' F L' R2 F' D' R2 L2 B U D2 B D B U' B'
13. 13.51 F B2 L F2 R2 L' U2 B2 R2 D L B D' L R2 D2 R' B2 D' U' L F D2 L' B2
14. 11.84 R2 U D2 R U D2 B U' F' D2 U R U D' L F' B' R2 U2 R' D' U' B' L2 R
15. 15.08 B D R2 B' L' D B D U2 L' D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B' L D2 R2 L' U2 B2 F D'
16. 12.47 B' F2 D2 U L F' L2 B2 D U2 L' R' F2 U B2 D2 U2 R' L D F R L F2 D
17. 12.61 U2 F R' L' U R' D' B2 U F' U' D R' U' B D F U2 R2 B2 U R' F2 R2 F'
18. 14.62 L2 D' B2 D2 U2 R D' R2 B' F' R2 B2 L' R2 U B' U R2 L2 U2 B' D F D' L
19. 17.64 D2 R D L2 B2 F2 U2 D2 R' F L F' R2 U2 F' B L2 D' L2 U2 D L' D' R2 U2
20. 13.46 U D2 R' D2 B R2 D' U R2 U2 B' F' D' F2 L' F U L2 B' R U L' R2 F R'
21. 12.54 F2 R2 D2 F' U D2 B' L' R U D R' B D2 U' L' B' L U' F2 B2 R' B U' F'
22. 13.65 U' F D' U B2 F R' F B2 D' L' U2 D' F' B' R' B R L F D F' U2 D' F'
23. 13.66 R2 L' F D2 U F' R' L' F' B2 D2 R' F R L D R' F2 U' D' R' F2 R L2 D
24. 15.75 U' D' R U R' L2 F' U' B2 F2 D L' D B' L2 B F L U2 F2 L R2 U' D2 B
25. *12.09* U' B2 U L B L' B D' F D2 U R F D2 R' D2 U' L2 D R F2 R D' F U'
26. *13.22* F2 L2 R' B U2 L B2 F2 R2 B R2 L2 B2 U B' L' D2 F2 L' B' L F U F2 D
27. *12.11* F' D B D L2 R F2 B' R' F' D2 R' L2 B' L F D B2 R2 L' F L2 B' F R
28. *11.69* D U' B L' B' F L' B U' D L F' D U L2 F2 D2 F2 L' D F R B2 L2 F'
29. *12.46* L' U B' U' B2 L2 B F' D R' F R2 D2 F U2 D2 L R D B2 L R F' B2 U
30. *14.71* R B2 D F2 L R' F2 L D B' D L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R F D U2 R2 D U2 L'
31. *14.93* L2 U F U F2 U L2 F' B' D B L2 U' B' L' B' U' R U2 F2 L' U2 D B' D
32. *12.44* L' D' B2 R F U2 B D F2 D2 L' D' R F2 B' R' U D' L' B2 F' R D' L2 U'
33. *10.90* R D U F' L F2 B' D L F2 U B2 U' L2 U R2 L' U2 D2 B2 U' F' D L' B
34. *15.06* U R' B U' F L' B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L D2 B' L R' U' B2 F2 D' F' U2 L
35. *12.29* L' U' L' D' R' U2 B' D2 R U' L B2 D2 F2 L' D B' F2 U R' F R2 F B2 R2
36. *10.90* D2 B2 F2 R F L' B' F' L' D' B L2 F' R' F L U2 D2 L' R B' L F R' F2
37. 14.03 U' B2 D' L2 R' D F' U2 D' F2 L F' L2 R F D2 L U2 D2 F2 L2 F B2 U R
38. 13.42 R' F D' F U' B' D2 R2 D' B2 U D' B L B D U2 R L B2 R' L2 D2 R L'
39. 14.69 D2 L2 D L' D B' L U' B D R D R D2 R2 U2 D B U F2 B' U2 R' F' R
40. 15.93 U2 D' B' R' U2 B2 D U' B U D L F U2 F2 B' D F D2 B2 F L2 F2 D' B2
41. 15.27 U2 D2 L' R2 U' B R2 D' B L2 U' D' L' U' R2 B2 U R2 B D' L' R' B2 F' R
42. 15.87 R2 U' D L U2 B U2 F R2 L U' D R U2 R L' U L D L' U2 D2 F2 R' F
43. 13.07 U2 R2 D' B U D L B' F U' D L2 B' D' U2 R B' L F' L' D R' B D2 U
44. 14.03 R2 U D' L F2 U D2 L R' U B2 R' L F D F U' D' L2 U2 B F L2 F' B2
45. 15.95 U' R2 L2 D U' B F' U2 R' B' U L' D2 U L' D2 F2 U' R U B' D L F' B
46. 15.67 L2 B D B' F R2 L' U D L' F U2 L2 D2 L2 R B2 R D' B F R2 L' U B
47. 17.01 L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F B R F2 D L' F2 L2 B2 L' R' D' U2 F D' F B' D2 U2
48. 13.60 D' F' U2 L2 R' F B D R2 U D B' R D L' D R L B2 R L' B' D U2 B'
49. 10.78 F B' R2 L F U2 L2 D2 U F2 U' D' B' D' R' L2 U2 L F' D' L2 R' U B R2
50. 17.61 F2 L B' F' L2 B2 F D2 R2 B L' U2 F' L2 R2 F R2 L2 U' F U R F2 U R
51. 12.40 B R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R F' D B U' L' B2 L2 U L R' D' U2 B U' B D2
52. 14.70 U' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' R' B2 F2 L R2 U B' U' R F' U L' U R' U L R2 D'
53. 12.46 F2 D' U' L R2 D R2 D2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B' U B F' D F' U2 B' D B2 D2 U
54. 12.46 L2 B L' F B' U' R U2 R' B2 D' B2 F2 L' D' B' R F L' F B2 U D F2 B
55. 13.28 L R2 U' R D' R' F2 D F U' D' B F R2 D R F U2 L2 R' B' D2 R D L2
56. 14.54 L' R U2 L2 U' B' F U R' F B2 D2 B D2 B U D' L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' R'
57. 11.92 L F' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' R F2 U' D L B U B L R' B2 R L2 B' L F2 B2
58. 15.61 L F' B R' B L' D2 B F' D2 U L' B2 U D2 B F2 L R2 U' F' R' U L2 F'
59. 12.96 L' R2 D2 F' U2 L B2 F' U D B' L R2 U' R' L2 F L2 F2 L R' U L B2 L2
60. 15.38 R L2 U' R L U D B2 F2 D' L2 D U' F D U B' R' L D' B' F' L2 F' R
61. 15.26 D2 R2 L B' D B' U' B L U2 D2 F2 B R' F' U' D' R2 L2 F R' U' F' B' U'
62. 13.65 B2 L R B F U' D F L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' U F' U2 B' D' U R' U F2 L2 R'
63. 13.28 R' D' F2 L2 U2 L' D' B' U B2 L2 B2 F D' U2 B F D2 B2 L' R2 B' L' B F'
64. 16.70 D2 F2 U B' D B2 U' L' R F B' D2 R B' R2 L' B F' D L' B' R2 L D B2
65. 13.53 B2 R' U' D' L D2 R' B R U D2 B U' R' B U2 R' U2 B' F' U D' R L' F
66. 13.38 B' L' B' L2 D' U' R2 F R' U L D' R U D' R F R' B L2 B' L2 U2 R' D2
67. 14.93 L' B' L2 R2 U2 D' B L F' R B F2 R2 U B2 L D U' L2 R2 F U R2 F2 R'
68. 21.88 L D' R2 L' U2 D R2 D2 R' B' D' F2 L2 D B' D R' B' R' F' U' R B R2 U
69. 13.52 U' L2 B2 D' L B U F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D B D2 R2 F U B' F' U2 B' U2 R
70. 13.72 D L U D' L R' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R L2 U' B U D2 F2 D2 F B2 L' B' R' D2
71. (DNF(13.48)) L2 B2 D2 L' R2 F L D2 F R2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 B' U F B' D F L2 D R' U
72. 13.76 U B2 D' L2 B' R' F R' F2 B2 L R2 B2 F R L F' R' D U' B' R B2 D' L2
73. 16.74 L' U2 L' U2 D B' U2 L2 B F D' F2 D' L' R2 B R' F R D2 L2 R2 B' U' R2
74. 12.64 L' U' B' L' R F L B L' D2 L2 R B2 L2 R2 U L' B' U R2 L2 U' R2 D F'
75. 13.11 R L B' R B F L F2 U' L2 U B' F2 D R D' F' D U B U L2 D R2 D2
76. 14.41 F D' B' D' L2 U' F2 B' D' R L B' R' L D B U' B D B2 L D2 B' L' D2
77. 12.51 L2 R' F' U' B L' R' U2 F R B' R L' D B F U' D2 F2 R B L R' U' B2
78. 14.25 L D L B' D' L' F' U' F2 D' U L R2 F R2 B R' B D2 B' R D2 U F U2
79. 11.67 L' U2 R2 U2 L2 F L D' F' U B' U F' L B L F2 U2 L2 U2 D' B L' B2 U'
80. 17.78 D' U B2 L2 U D2 F2 R D2 L' U' B2 D L2 U D' L' D' B' D U' B2 U' R L
81. 13.78 R L2 D F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 B' U' B' R F' D B2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U B L D
82. 15.92 B R' D B2 F' L2 R U2 L' B2 L U' R' B' U2 F2 L U' L2 U B2 L2 R B2 F'
83. 17.44 D U2 L' D' L2 D2 B D' L2 F2 B' R' B2 D U' L2 B F L2 F2 U' B' L U2 F2
84. 12.09 F' B' R2 U L2 D U' B2 L F2 D2 U2 L U D' B D' F2 B' L B' L' U2 D2 L'
85. 14.58 L' F B' D2 B' D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' D2 B2 D2 U2 F' L B L' R U R' B2
86. 14.23 D' R' D2 F' U R' F D' B2 R' F L D R' F2 R U D F2 L B R' L' D L2
87. 12.04 D F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F L F' U F' B U' R' F' R U2 R2 L2 B' U L2 U F' D2
88. 11.67 B2 L2 F U F R D2 F2 B D' F L2 R' U' B R' F U2 F2 U L2 F2 L D2 R'
89. 11.90 R2 L' F2 B' R' D' U' F D2 L R' D F R L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 U' L U' R' D
90. 12.45 B2 L2 R' B2 F2 D' B R2 L U2 D' B2 L' R2 F L2 U2 L' U' F' U L' U R2 U
91. 13.57 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R L B R D' L U B L2 U2 B D U2 F D R2 L' U' B' R
92. 16.37 D L' R' U' D' L U L' D' L2 U B U' F' U2 R2 B R2 L F L' R' U R' F'
93. 13.31 F' U' D' B2 D' R' D2 B F' L' R2 B2 R' B' L2 U2 L2 R F2 B' R2 D' U' R D2
94. (9.98) B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F R2 L' D L2 F' L' U D F' B' U B2 U2 F R' F2 L'
95. 13.28 U' L2 F L R U' F B' U L' F' U' B2 U' D2 B2 F' D F U2 F2 L2 R2 D U'
96. 17.46 F D R2 F2 R2 D U' B2 D2 U L F D F D B' L R' D' L2 B' U' D R2 F2
97. 14.00 B L B' D U' F B2 D' B L U B' F L2 R' U2 B2 D' F2 R L2 F2 U2 R' L
98. 13.49 B' R2 L' F2 U R2 D' R' U' B R' F' R' D B R B' U B2 U2 R2 B F2 L R
99. 15.69 L2 U D F R U B2 D L F D2 F' B2 D R2 D B2 D B2 R D' F B2 L D
100. 13.29 B' U' F' R' F' U2 D' B F2 D2 F' R2 L U2 R' L2 D U2 B2 F R' B L' R2 B2



First sub 14 average of 100, and first sub 13 average of 12. Both PBs, although I didn't break my average of 5. 11.88 is still nice, though.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 16, 2011)

43.09 4x4 single  lmao scramble....

R D' U' f2 D' L' U2 R u2 U' R' F2 R B' R2 U D' B2 L' D L' f2 B2 L R U' R U' L2 R' U2 B' U2 B R2 B' U B2 D2 B2


----------



## Julian (Nov 16, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> 43.09 4x4 single  lmao scramble....
> 
> R D' U' f2 D' L' U2 R u2 U' R' F2 R B' R2 U D' B2 L' D L' f2 B2 L R U' R U' L2 R' U2 B' U2 B R2 B' U B2 D2 B2


Wow.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 16, 2011)

again close to my sub 50 D:

Average of 5: 50.37
1. 48.03 f' r' L' f' R' f' F r' U2 D L' f2 B F D' F R' f' F2 r D2 u2 U R2 D' R' f B' U' D2 B' R2 u' B' L2 D R r' U r2 
2. 56.76 U F' L2 r2 R F U L' B2 F u' B' F2 u2 f r u2 R F' f' R2 u' R' B' L R' u' r U D u' B D R2 L' B' R' r D f2 
3. 46.31 L2 U' F' U2 f2 L' F' R u L2 B2 F2 R2 u F D' B2 R F U B r2 u' L2 U' B U' R f F2 U F' B' D u' f' R2 L' B2 f 
4. (46.19) r2 u r' R U' F r f' U f' L' B r L' U F u' B' F u F2 B U2 F D F r2 U' D2 R' D' F' f L' u R' L B2 r2 B' 
5. (1:01.63) B L' B' u2 D B F2 D' F2 D B' u B2 r' L B' F U2 D2 L u' F' B R' L' B2 F2 L' R F R2 D L' U2 u2 r U' f2 r' F'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 16, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.56
1. 10.81 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L D U B D' F2 U2 R' D' U' L' B' R L' U' R F L2 U2 B2 
2. (8.41) L U' B U' R F' U' F' B' D' U2 L2 F' U2 B2 U' L' F2 L F' B' R2 D U R 
3. 9.17 B U2 L2 B U2 F U' L D' L' R' F2 L R D' L' R2 B F2 L2 D2 B R2 U L 
4. 9.92 B' L R2 D' B2 D2 B U2 L F D2 L' F D B' F' D2 R2 U' F D2 U2 B F' U' 
5. 10.32 L2 U' F2 B' U' F2 B' L' F2 B D' U' F2 B' L' B' D2 F2 R2 F' R' L' B R' D 
6. 10.35 R' B U' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 L F U' R' L2 D U B F' U' R2 D2 F2 B' R2 L' F 
7. 8.71 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L B' R' U2 B D' F2 D L2 U2 R2 B' D L R' D2 B2 R2 F L 
8. 13.99 R' L2 F' L2 D' F B2 L' U F2 D U R B2 L2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 D' R' U' D B 
9. (DNF(10.70)) L R' B D2 F' U' B U L2 U L R' B' D' R' L' D B' L2 F U R' B' F U' 
10. 10.14 L' D L2 R2 U B D2 F2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L' D B U' B F L2 D2 R2 B L' U 
11. 11.01 L2 D2 U2 L B D2 L B' D' F B U' B2 F' L D2 L R2 F U F2 R B R2 B 
12. 11.21 F2 R' F R2 U L' F' U2 F2 U' R B R2 U D R2 B D' F R' U D B' R D' 

would've been my first sub-10 avg12 in a while :/ DNF could've been around a 9.4 but I locked up and then hit the spacebar prematurely. 11.01 was the same way, but it was actually solved that time >_>


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 16, 2011)

Average of 12: 11.41
1. 11.39 R U' F' U' D2 R2 U' B' U2 R2 F' R' F U2 L' D R' L' B2 U' L D F' D2 B 
2. (9.34) L2 R2 B F U2 R U F' U' B U2 L R2 U' D' L B U B F D2 R L2 U L' 
3. 10.79 F' R2 D B2 U D2 F' D' B R L2 F L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F L2 B D2 U2 R D L 
4. 11.21 L' U2 F' B U2 F L2 F2 B2 D B2 L' R' U2 D2 L2 R U F U' D L' D B' F 
5. 10.71 B F R' U2 B' F2 L' R' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 R' B' F2 U2 B U' L' R2 
6. 12.11 L' R2 F' L F' U' L' D U L D B R2 F2 R' L2 F R' D' B2 U D' B' R D' 
7. 9.66 B U L' D' B' L F2 B' L B2 F2 D F R U2 F2 U' R' D2 B' U2 D R2 F' R 
8. 11.66 F' U2 F' D' L2 U' D' L F2 R U' F2 D2 L' U B D' B' L2 F U B2 F2 U' L2 
9. 11.93 B U L2 F' U R F U2 R' U' B F L U2 R2 B D' F U B2 U B2 R2 B2 R 
10. (13.75) B2 D U F' R2 D U2 B' L D L2 B R L U' R' B' L' R' D' B' L R2 B' U 
11. 12.41 F' D R' L F2 R' U2 B2 R D B L' F2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 

This could've been much better but my cube sucks sh!t!!!!
12. 12.24 L' F B' U' F U' D F2 D' R2 B D R B2 F D2 R L U F2 L2 U' F D2 L'


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 16, 2011)

48.31 u L' R f' B2 F2 r2 U2 D F' D' R u' U2 r' U2 B2 F u2 r2 U2 f2 D' U' B2 U r2 L' U' R' F2 D u' U r2 R B D u' U 

2 alg ell.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 16, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.36
worst time: 9.04

current avg5: 4.04 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 3.40 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 4.47 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 3.96 (σ = 0.86)

current avg100: 4.61 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 4.61 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 4.61 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 4.62



Spoiler



3.12, 3.43, 1.36, 6.41, 5.30, 3.52, 4.95, 5.11, 4.91, 4.64, 4.31, 4.85, 6.31, 3.61, 5.41, 3.03, 2.29, 5.00, 4.29, 5.04, 4.46, 2.72, 5.11, 6.31, 6.38, 6.15, 3.23, 4.35, 5.97, 4.36, 6.84, 6.48, 4.40, 4.01, 4.20, 3.71, 4.72, 4.79, 4.82, 3.96, 4.66, 4.96, 6.38, 5.74, 5.09, 3.57, 4.58, 5.56, 2.96, 3.72, 4.80, 5.40, 4.88, 2.52, 4.91, 5.22, 2.77, 9.04, 6.08, 4.33, 3.91, 4.28, 4.29, 3.69, 4.73, 5.68, 4.38, 6.19, 6.44, 2.59, 4.80, 2.67,4.12, 3.40, 4.67, 3.51, 3.87, 2.48, 4.92, 5.37, 5.03, 4.17, 5.74, 4.97, 5.03, 5.29, 6.11, 4.46, 2.28, 5.01, 4.87, 2.69, 6.32, 5.31, 5.37, 3.01, 3.63, 4.56, 3.94, 7.24


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 1.36
> worst time: 9.04
> 
> ...


 
2x2?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 2x2?



yes sir! Not good but at least it's an accomplishment.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 17, 2011)

.47 standard deviation on a OH average of 5. It was sub 19 average but that's not important.


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 17, 2011)

(32.71), (40.83), 38.82, 37.36, 32.88 = 36.35 4x4 pb


----------



## Julian (Nov 17, 2011)

Average of 12: 12.95
1. 13.22 U' R B2 U F L2 F2 R' B U2 F' D' B F2 R2 B' L' D' U2 F' B2 R F U D 
2. 12.65 L2 F R2 D L' R F2 U' L' B2 F' D B2 D' R2 U2 L' R2 B2 F2 U L' B2 R U2 
3. 11.94 R2 B U B' R' L B2 D2 U L2 D2 R' L2 D2 B' R U' D R B R2 B U' R' L' 
4. (16.43) D' R B R F D2 F2 U2 D F R' D2 U' L U F R2 L D' B2 L D2 U' F2 R 
5. 13.36 L' D' F2 D2 F2 U L' R2 F R' U D' R2 B2 F2 U' F' R U' D F B2 R' B' L2 
6. 15.80 U R2 D F' B L2 U B R' F2 B2 L2 U2 D' F U R L' U F2 L D R F2 R 
*7. 11.96 U F' L' U L D2 L' B' F2 D U2 F L' D U' L' R2 U2 B U' R F' L2 U2 F 
8. 12.83 D L2 F D2 B' L R' D2 L2 U2 L U' L' F L2 D B2 L' R U2 L U L U F' 
9. 12.55 R2 U' B2 F' L R' U R2 U R D2 U2 R2 D U B' F' U' F L' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 
10. 12.58 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R' D2 F' L2 D L B U2 F2 R' U2 D2 F U2 B' F' R' B' F2 R' 
11. 12.56 F' D B F2 R' U' R' L D R2 L B' F' D2 R D R2 F B' R F' U R' F' D'* 
12. (9.18) F' B2 R D L R2 B D F2 D U L R' U' D2 L2 B U B2 D' U' F2 U D F'

Yay sub-13 
Bolded is a 12.56 Ao5 with σ = 0.01
The 9 was a 4-move accidental xcross.


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2011)

Got my forth ever sub10 at 9.85.

I also did more then a few timed solves in one session after my 3 week no practicing 3x3 purge. There was like a 13.8x average of 5 and a 14.1x average of 12 in there.

I am going to binge on only 3x3 and trying to attempt bld these weekend.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 17, 2011)

After some practise, I finally got sub20 with the 2x2 cube!
And I am now trying to be sub40 (If that even exists) with the 3x3


----------



## CRO (Nov 17, 2011)

16.97 average of 100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 16.97
1. 16.80 F' L2 D U2 L2 R U2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D F D B2 D B2 U' L2 U F U L U' 
2. 15.43 F U L2 D' R2 D B' L2 D2 B' U2 D R F D R' U L U2 L R' F U D' L' 
3. 15.82 L' U2 B D F L F' B U2 F R' U' B2 F2 L2 D2 U F' B' U2 B D B D R2 
4. 19.33 R2 F U' D2 L2 R2 F' L' B2 D2 B F' R2 U2 L B2 F' D2 B' U' F2 B2 U L2 D2 
5. 16.21 D B R' L2 B L2 R' D2 R2 F D2 L' F' R U2 B U' F' U' B L' R' B2 R2 D' 
6. 18.20 F R D2 R D2 B2 U' R D' B D2 U' L2 B F' U' R U B2 U' B' L2 R' D2 R 
7. 19.83 R' U2 D' B' L R D2 R' B D L2 U' B2 L2 B D L2 U L2 R' U B2 F L R2 
8. 18.61 U D2 F L2 B' L' B2 R' F R2 U B U' R2 L' F' D' R' U D' L U' L' U2 F2 
9. 17.78 F R' U R' L' D' F B' U' L2 R F' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 D' B2 D2 R' F' L' 
10. 17.12 B2 D L D' B2 F D B' L2 U' D B' D2 L U' D' L B' R U F' U' B L' F 
11. 17.30 L B F' R2 U B' R' U' L' B' U' F2 L2 D L' U R L2 B2 D R' D' F R2 F' 
12. 19.49 L' F' L2 U' L2 B2 F' L R' F B' R2 L2 D' R' B U B F L2 B2 F D F' U' 
13. 16.52 R2 D R2 L2 B F' L2 R2 F' D2 B' D U2 F D L2 D L U' F B U2 D2 F D' 
14. 17.97 D R' D F2 L2 B' R F B2 L' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 L' F B2 U2 R U D2 
15. 14.98 D F' U2 L U F2 U R2 U' D B R B2 R2 F' B' L2 B' L D' U L B2 D U2 
16. 14.94 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' R U2 F D' F R2 B2 L D U2 R' U L2 R' F B' D2 F2 
17. 16.87 R D2 B' L' U' F' U D' R F L2 R' B' L U2 B2 D' U2 F2 B' D' L D' R' U2 
18. 15.56 L B' F U' R D2 F2 L R2 F' U2 L2 U F2 R' U D2 L2 R2 D' U2 B F' R U2 
19. 16.15 F' B2 D2 R L' U R' F B L2 F' L D F U B D' F2 L2 F R F2 D2 F' B 
20. 15.96 B2 F2 L D R' U L2 F R U F' R L F B D L' F U B' L' R' D' R' F' 
21. 15.27 R' B' U2 L2 B' L D F L D' R U R2 B2 U R2 U' L' B' R F' U2 B' L2 R 
22. 18.88 R B' U2 L2 U' R L' F L2 U R2 U R B2 D' F' B' L2 U' F' U L U L' U2 
23. 15.15 U F' B' D L' F2 U' D' F' U2 R' U' L' F B R2 U F' R L2 B2 L B D U 
24. 20.37 U2 L F' L2 F2 B D' U' L D' F2 L' R2 F B' D L D' L' D' U2 B2 U R' B' 
25. 15.71 U D' R2 B' U' F2 R2 L2 B' R' F D' U' F B' L R2 U2 B' L U' F R' U2 L2 
26. 14.92 F R' D' U' B F2 L F' B2 L F2 D' R' D U L' R' U2 B R' B L' F2 D' L 
27. 17.71 F R B2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 R U' D2 L' R F2 D U R' U' L U F2 B2 D' R' U2 
28. 15.67 L2 B' F' R2 B' U2 L2 R U' F' D2 R2 U B R B2 F2 R' D U2 R D B2 R2 D 
29. 14.70 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 D2 B' R U' R B D B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' L B2 R' 
30. 15.79 D R2 B2 R' B L D2 B L2 U D L' B' U B' R' L2 F D F' L2 U L R2 B 
31. 17.13 L' D2 F D' B L F U2 F2 U2 D L B' L' F U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U F' U B 
32. 14.63 F2 L' D' L' B D' L2 D' R B2 U' B2 L' R U F L' B2 F' U F' L B2 D' L 
33. 18.52 F' D B2 L F' L D2 U2 B' F' U' F2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' R' B' D2 F' B L2 B L' 
34. 18.73 D2 B F2 L D R F2 U2 B' U' B2 F L R' F L2 U' B L R B2 L R' U' F' 
35. 17.06 B' R B' L2 F B' R L2 U D2 L U B' R F B' R' F D B2 L' B L2 B2 U 
36. 16.71 U D F' R U2 R' D F' L2 R' F' L' D R L U2 R L2 F U L2 F2 U R2 B2 
37. 17.88 D R2 D2 B2 F' R B D' L' U2 D F2 U D L' B U' B' F L' F' R' L2 F R 
38. 14.29 U' R2 D F L D U' B' F' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 D F L' R2 D' L U2 R' B' U' L' 
39. 18.17 U L2 U' D' F2 R F' L D2 R U' R L2 D2 B2 F R' L' D U2 R2 B U' B2 R2 
40. 15.04 F B2 D L R' B2 F' R U' D2 R2 B' R' L' B R2 D2 R' F' D' U B' D2 U2 R 
41. 19.80 U F2 R' U2 B' F D' U' L' B R L D R F2 U2 B' U D' R F2 U F2 B U 
42. 18.65 U' B D2 L2 F B2 L2 D R D' R' L' B U2 L' B' F' L' D2 L2 R F' R L B 
43. 15.56 D B D2 L B' U2 R2 D' F' L B R2 F R' F2 B' D B' U R' D B2 F D2 U2 
44. 14.01 L R' F2 R2 F' B R2 U2 B2 L2 D B D2 F D F' D L' F' R' F' R' F' D2 L 
45. 19.47 L R2 D2 B2 L2 R U' L' D2 F D' F D' U' R2 B' D R2 L' F' D2 B' F L' D' 
46. 19.24 L' F2 D2 F B2 U R D2 R D R F2 U B L2 D' R B' F R' L2 U2 F2 L B 
47. 16.94 D R' B U R2 B' D F R B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 F R2 F R D U2 B 
48. 18.56 L D2 R2 B F' D B' L F U' R F2 B D2 L' R D F U2 B2 U2 F' D L' F2 
49. 15.23 D' B2 L B U2 R2 F U L2 B2 F2 R2 L' D' B2 R' F L F D2 L' D B2 R' D 
50. 20.19 L' D' B L D2 U2 B' R U D' B2 U L' D U2 B2 L2 R' U2 L B' D B2 D' L' 
51. 15.54 R' B L2 D2 F2 L' B' R2 L' F' L2 B' L R2 F2 R' F B' D2 F R2 U L2 B R' 
52. 16.76 L2 B' U2 D2 L D L2 U2 B F2 D' F2 L' D L D' L2 D L D L2 D' B R' L2 
53. 14.45 R L D2 L R2 U R' F L' F L U2 D R' L' F B2 R2 L2 F' L' U B' F L2 
54. 17.31 R' B' D B' D2 R' L D R F' U' D' R' L D2 B D' R' D R U' D2 L' B L' 
55. 15.17 B2 D U' F2 L' U B' U R' F' U B R2 F U L2 U2 B' R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D 
56. 16.19 U R L' U2 R L B R F' B2 D2 F' L U2 F2 L F D' F2 L' B2 D2 U' F U' 
57. 14.90 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R B R2 U2 D F2 D U2 R B' L2 U D L2 B U' B2 L2 B' F 
58. 18.94 L D2 B2 D' B R' L' B' D' R2 U' D2 B R' F' U2 L2 U' L U2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 
59. 15.06 L' U2 F L F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' L2 F' B' D2 R2 D B' F2 L B2 D' B U2 R2 F' 
60. 16.34 F2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B' U' D' L2 F' L B2 U2 L' F2 B L D2 L D U2 F D U 
61. 17.48 L' U' B2 R2 D' R' U' B F2 R2 B' R F' L2 D2 L2 F R B' F R2 U' F' D R2 
62. 15.73 U2 B2 F' L U' F' L' F2 R' F' R2 U R B' L R' F L D2 F2 U F R B' U' 
63. 18.77 U D' L' R2 F R B2 R D2 U2 R B U F L' U' B R' L2 B' D' U2 F U D' 
64. 15.62 U2 L' F R2 U F R2 L' U B F' U L2 B' U2 F B2 D B F2 L U2 F2 U' B' 
65. 19.82 U' D2 B2 L2 F D F2 B2 U2 R2 B U' F2 R' L D' R U B2 R F' L2 D' B' U2 
66. 17.04 F U D' B2 F' L2 F' D2 U' F2 L' U' F' R2 L D2 L' F' R2 L' F R' B' R U2 
67. 17.12 R' D R' F B' R U L2 R' B U R2 B L D2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' F' R F D2 B 
68. 18.66 B' U D2 R F U' B D' U' B2 D' B R2 B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L' R F2 R L' F' 
69. 18.56 D' F' L F2 R' D' L2 F2 B R2 U2 F D F' L R' U2 L2 B' U' B2 F2 U' F' L2 
70. 15.62 B' F L2 R' B' F2 U' F2 U R' L F' R' U2 R2 U' B2 U D2 F2 L F2 D2 B D2 
71. 16.31 R2 D' U B2 U2 F2 D' L' D' R' F2 D' B D F L2 F U L' F D' L U2 B U' 
72. 15.79 F' B2 U2 R2 L2 B' F' U L' R2 D2 L' F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' L R F2 D F B2 D' 
73. 13.45 R2 B' F' D R' B' U B L2 U' R' D' R2 F R' L' U2 F U F' L U F' B2 U' 
74. 16.38 L' U' F2 L' U R' L2 U2 F2 U F B R' F' B2 R B2 R' B' D B L' R F B' 
75. 18.83 F2 B U2 F' D2 R' L2 D' F2 D B L2 R B2 D L B' U' F U F B' D2 R' B 
76. 19.40 F2 L R2 B' D' U' L U' D R2 B' L' D2 R2 D2 L U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F' 
77. 18.50 L' U D2 L2 B2 U' L' U' L2 R U2 D R B R U L U2 D R2 U2 L D2 F R' 
78. 16.25 L' F2 U D' L' U' R B F' U' F R2 U2 B2 L D2 B L2 B2 U B R' F2 U R 
79. 17.13 B L2 U' D F' B R D' R2 F' U' F D2 U L' U2 D' B R' F2 U' F B2 D2 L2 
80. 17.64 B U' F2 U F2 D U2 R B F2 U F B L U2 F2 U R' L2 B2 L2 U F' B2 R 
81. 15.68 L' B2 R U2 F2 B2 D2 L U F' L B' U2 D F D' U2 L R U' D B D L U' 
82. 17.72 R D2 F' R2 F' B R D B' F' U B R D' F2 L R D F' B' L' B' F2 R' F2 
83. 16.29 D R2 U F B2 U L' U' R' D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 B2 D2 L U2 B F2 U' F' D' R 
84. (13.15) D' U F' B' D' F L2 D R D' L2 R' D2 R' F2 B' R B' L U' F2 B' D U' F 
85. 14.31 B R D F' R L2 D' B' U' R2 D2 B D' R2 B' U' R D F2 L U' B F2 U R2 
86. 16.95 L2 R F' U' R U2 R2 F2 B2 D L2 D2 U R2 U2 L' D U' R2 D' B L2 R2 B2 R' 
87. 17.38 D' B' R U' B2 R' F' B L R D' L R' F2 L D' L U R B D2 F L' R U2 
88. 16.85 R D2 L R B' R2 D2 B' U2 L D2 L2 U F2 L R U L2 R F D F' D' F' B' 
89. 19.60 R' B2 F' U L F' L2 B' F2 U L2 R D2 R U L R' B F2 U' R' L' F2 U' F' 
90. 18.63 U2 L' R D B2 D' B2 L2 U' D' B D' F' L' U2 R2 L' B2 U' R' B' R F2 U2 L2 
91. 16.12 F2 L' U2 D2 B2 F' D B' F L' B2 L2 R D2 F B D2 U' B L' F' B2 U2 B' L' 
92. 19.47 D2 R U' F B' U2 B D F R2 U' B F' R F' B U' R B' F' D F2 D' F' L 
93. 19.80 F R' U2 D2 R2 U2 F' U' R B2 F2 L R2 F L' U D R B' L2 B2 F L B' D' 
94. 15.13 U B2 R U' B U R2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 R' L D' U F B L U L F2 L' F U2 
95. 18.38 D L' D B' D' F U R' L U2 L2 R U D2 L' D F2 R2 F' U R2 D L2 F L' 
96. (20.65) L' R' U B R U' R D' L B F' L2 F R' L2 U B' R' U' B' F L2 B U' F' 
97. 18.74 R' D' R2 F' B R' D' F' B' L' R' U2 D' F U' B' L R' B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 
98. 15.35 F R2 B' U D' B L' F B L2 U2 D R F U' F D' B2 D B F2 U' L2 D' F2 
99. 15.06 F' U R B F' D R B R2 L' B L' B2 R' L2 B F2 D R' U R' F' B' R U 
100. 16.23 L D' U' R' L U L R' U' D R2 D F2 D2 B' R F B2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 17, 2011)

Odder said:


> that just made me sad :'(
> 
> I was hoping so much that you had posted some lolben times (only reason why I opened this thread )



lol. sorry if you see this and I make you open this thread again.

Edit: 1:30.86 megasim. not superfast, but I just posted it so odder could see it if he opens the thread again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 17, 2011)

12.75 fullstep 333 sim!!
Well, accidental multislot

Cross-1.5
F2L-7.5
OLL-10
PLL-12.97

Woo!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 12.75 fullstep 333 sim!!
> Well, accidental multislot
> 
> Cross-1.5
> ...



Nice.

1:23.52 megaminx sim. PB is 1:20.something


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 17, 2011)

(1:04.21)DP, (1:14.34), 1:06.23, 1:07.61, 1:08.20 = 1:07.35

is it just impossible for me to get a sub 1 single?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> (1:04.21)DP, (1:14.34), 1:06.23, 1:07.61, 1:08.20 = 1:07.35
> 
> is it just impossible for me to get a sub 1 single?


 
Thats what I thought until I got a 48...


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 17, 2011)

I hate how the SS 4x4 turns so much..though it's giving me decent times. Might be PB, not sure. 47.91 avg5 in there is PB I think.

Average of 12: 50.80
1. 51.79 F2 f U2 L2 F2 B D' r2 u r2 u f' r F R2 r' L' u' F D f2 F B R F' D2 R L f' F D' u' R D2 F' D2 F2 B D' R2 
2. 49.12 F f' U u' r2 B' f2 D2 L' u2 U' D' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D r L F r D L' B' u U' F2 f2 R' F' R2 u F2 r' L R2 U' R' 
3. 49.10 f U' F B2 D' B D' U2 B2 u B f F2 u' L' f R2 F' f' L2 D r u' B R2 u2 L2 f B U L2 D2 r2 R' U f2 U2 D' r B2 
4. 45.52 u' B2 R B' L' B2 D2 U B R r2 f2 r R' U2 R2 L' f r2 L2 D2 u' U2 F2 D' f2 R L2 u' B2 r' R2 L2 u' U' D' F' U' F R 
5. (59.26) U R2 L F' R' u2 f' U R' f r' F2 U R' L F' D F u2 B2 L r2 u F' D2 U2 u F u2 U' L' R2 f B' U' L' r' D2 r' D' 
6. (43.04) u2 F' u B' R B U L2 u' L2 U2 L R D2 r' U2 r R2 D F2 U L' r2 B2 R2 B2 F f' R f' R2 r u2 D2 f2 u' F r F2 L2 
7. 50.01 F' D2 r' U' R u' L' f u2 F L u2 f2 R2 D2 f2 u' f2 U2 r' f' F' U F u2 D2 B2 R2 u D2 R' F' f R f' U D' r B2 D' 
8. 49.26 B U' B D B' f' U' r f2 u' r U2 F2 L2 U2 R' r2 U' B U' F U2 B R f2 u' f' R2 f' B R F f' U2 R2 D f2 r L2 U2 
9. 54.03 F u2 f L2 F U' D' f2 U u' D2 B' R2 u r U2 r2 R u2 R2 B' f' R2 L2 F' L' f u' r u L' u2 f r B2 r2 R' D r F 
10. 53.33 U2 R r2 f B' L B r2 u' L R2 F2 B D' F' f' D L2 u B2 L2 u2 f' L2 f2 u F2 R r' D2 u2 r2 D' r' B' f' r F2 L2 r' 
11. 53.52 r D F' D u2 B2 f D u U2 L2 D' u2 R L2 U2 r' F' r u' D2 B2 f L' u f L u2 B' U' L D U' f' L r2 R' f2 L2 U2 
12. 52.32 f D U2 r2 u2 L U2 r2 D u L2 f F2 D u r R f2 U D2 f' L2 r F R' r2 L2 f u L2 u2 f2 L F D2 F' B' r B2 r


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> 48.31 u L' R f' B2 F2 r2 U2 D F' D' R u' U2 r' U2 B2 F u2 r2 U2 f2 D' U' B2 U r2 L' U' R' F2 D u' U r2 R B D u' U
> 
> 2 alg ell.


 
We should skype sometime.

Also, <3


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah 10.36 pll skip 3x3 single


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 17, 2011)

New PB with the 3x3, 36.37. :3

I'll see if I can learn 2 look OLL and PLL and do some sub 30 solves ^^


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2011)

3.17 physical Domino lolsingle 



Spoiler



R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B2
first block: y' U' R2 U' r2
second block: U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2
PLL: U


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 17, 2011)

31.53, 32.05, (24.82), 32.62, 32.09, 33.66, 29.57, 32.10, 28.42, (36.06), 32.09, 28.70 = *31.28*
5x5 centres. Just thought I'd see what I average


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 17, 2011)

Double post, but meh.
(0.61), 1.00, (1.43), 0.88, 1.02, 0.88, 0.66, 0.75, 0.68, 0.72, 0.78, 0.66 = *0.80 avg12*
Stackmat 2x2


Spoiler



1. (0.61) U' R F' R'
2. 1.00 R' F2 R2 U
3. (1.43) F' U2 F2 R2
4. 0.88 R' U F2 U'
5. 1.02 R' F' R F'
6. 0.88 U2 F' R F'
7. 0.66 U R' F' U
8. 0.75 F R' F' R
9. 0.68 U' F' U R'
10. 0.72 R' F' R2 U2
11. 0.78 U F2 U F2
12. 0.66 R' U R' U'


----------



## CRO (Nov 17, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Double post, but meh.
> (0.61), 1.00, (1.43), 0.88, 1.02, 0.88, 0.66, 0.75, 0.68, 0.72, 0.78, 0.66 = *0.80 avg12*
> Stackmat 2x2
> 
> ...


 
I lol'd


----------



## plechoss (Nov 17, 2011)

3x3 2gen
Average of 12: 3.91


Spoiler



1. 3.68 U2 R U' R U' R U2 R U R U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R U2 
2. 4.33 R U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R 
3. 3.74 R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R 
4. 4.30 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R 
5. 3.23 R2 U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 
6. (5.21) R U2 R U' R U' R U R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 
7. 3.75 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U R U' R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R U 
8. 4.27 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U' R U R U R' U' 
9. 4.25 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U R' U R' U' 
10. 4.21 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U R2 U2 R' U2 
11. 3.36 U R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 
12. (1.57) R U R' U' R U' R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2


also, OH:
Average of 12: 5.31


Spoiler



1. 5.11 R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U R 
2. 5.69 U R U R2 U R' U2 R U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
3. 4.27 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U' R 
4. 4.75 U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R U' 
5. 5.84 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 
6. 5.66 R U2 R U' R2 U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U R2 U2 R' 
7. 5.80 R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U R U' R U R U' R' U R U2 R U R 
8. (3.86) U' R U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 
9. (6.57) R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R' 
10. 5.72 R U R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R U R' U' R U R' U R2 
11. 5.15 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R2 U R' U' 
12. 5.16 R U R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 17, 2011)

> also, OH:
> Average of 12: 5.31



Bring it.

Btw, how much 2gll do you know?


----------



## plechoss (Nov 17, 2011)

54 out of 80, I see no point in learning the sunes


----------



## Hershey (Nov 17, 2011)

How many algorithms and subsets do you know Michal?


----------



## Cubetastic (Nov 17, 2011)

Spoiler



32: 00:26.43 x 
31: 00:22.44 x 
30: 00:24.12 x 
29: 00:27.74 x 
28: 00:24.95 x 
27: 00:26.59 x 
26: 00:25.03 x 
25: 00:27.39 x 
24: 00:29.37 x 
23: 00:40.17 x 
22: 00:29.34 x 
21: 00:25.16 x 
20: 00:32.85 x 
19: 00:23.33 x 
18: 00:24.87 x 
17: 00:27.86 x 
16: 00:21.58 x 
15: 00:28.75 x 
14: 00:26.78 x 
13: 00:23.74 x 
12: 00:24.41 x 
11: 00:23.38 x 
10: 00:24.11 x 
9: 00:25.62 x 
8: 00:22.91 x 
7: 00:23.54 x 
6: 00:26.76 x 
5: 00:26.66 x 
4: 00:24.52 x 
3: 00:27.27 x 
2: 00:27.01 x 
1: 00:21.57 x


Best average yet(32 solves in total) 
Average: 00:26.13 Best: 00:21.57 
Avg. 5: 00:25.14 3 of 5: 00:25.17 
Avg. 10: 00:27.42 10 of 12: 00:26.61


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 17, 2011)

Getting somewhere again 

ao5: 10.15
ao12: 11.24

Average of 12: 11.24
1. 13.45 U2 L U2 L R2 F' U2 R F2 R' F' B U' L B' L' F2 L2 D2 F B' L' D U R 
2. 10.79 L' U2 L2 R' D B R L2 B L2 U2 D' R' F' U F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L F R B2 L2 
3. 11.69 U2 R' F' L2 F' R' L F U' F R2 D' B D R' B' R D2 F' U' D2 F' L F2 B2 
*4. 9.58 L' U2 B F' R' U D2 F2 D' U F' B2 R U' D2 L F D R2 L F' R2 D2 B F 
5. 10.79 U' L' R F L' F2 D2 L B2 U F' D' B' U2 D' B U2 F' R' U' L' R' B2 R L' 
6. (14.44) F' L2 D2 B' R2 B D' U2 F D R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F B' D' R D F D2 
7. 9.31 D' F2 B2 D F L2 D L R2 U' R D' L' B' U2 L B' L' R2 U2 B' F2 L' U' F 
8. 10.09 F2 L D2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B L D2 B R2 U F2 D' F B2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U' B *
9. 12.92 L2 B U D F2 L2 F L2 D' R2 U L F' L' R2 B2 D2 B' U' R2 D2 F2 U' R D2 
10. 12.18 R2 B2 D R U2 R' L' U L B2 U R' B D' U2 R F2 R D' R' B2 R2 F' R' D 
11. (9.30) U' R2 F' L' D L' R2 B L' D' U2 B L' B2 D' U' B L' U' B2 L F' L B' F' 
12. 11.56 U2 D' F2 U D' L' R U' F2 L B U D2 R B' F2 R2 F2 B U2 B2 D' F' U' R


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 17, 2011)

*8.10 3x3 Average of 5*: (7.56), 7.95, 8.27, (9.35), 8.08

*8.67 3x3 Average of 12*: 8.90, 7.70, (10.60), (7.54), 9.96, 8.89, 8.69, 9.71, 8.25, 8.22, 8.29, 8.10

Oddly enough, I had two completely separate 8.67 Ao12's in the same average, this was the second one. Part of a *9.44 Ao100*.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 18, 2011)

6.30, 5.62, 6.23, 6.53, 5.23, 6.07, 6.86, 3.50, 4.71, 5.97, 5.02, 6.22, 6.03, 4.01, 6.38, 6.40, 7.05, 4.48, 6.12, 5.84, 6.65, 3.74, 6.86, 4.79, 5.20, 5.71, 5.96, 5.97, 6.12, 4.69, 5.39, 6.38, 6.98, 2.96, 6.07, 7.06, 1.79, 5.16, 5.80, 5.84, 6.54, 6.42, 7.34, 4.83, 6.07, 5.25, 7.19, 5.99, 5.78, 6.51, 6.24, 5.74, 5.80, 5.99, 6.48, 5.32, 6.20, 5.96, 5.64, 6.52, 4.89, 6.02, 3.79, 3.27, 6.17, 3.53, 7.32, 5.17, 5.09, 4.82, 6.72, 6.78, 5.22, 7.01, 4.55, 5.07, 4.64, 7.01, 6.89, 6.08, 5.67, 6.08, 7.57, 3.66, 3.94, 5.46, 7.15, 3.42, 6.70, 5.78, 5.56, 6.27, 6.66, 4.24, 5.77, 6.35, 5.51, 2.88, 6.91, 4.14

5.67 Average of 100. Not PB (5.54) But I feel this is more accurate because there wasn't as much luck. There also wasn't as much suck. No PB anything in here, but I'm going to try to roll this into something better. Will edit soon with results.

EDIT : Just rolled to a 5.63 Avg, adding 5.53, 5.26, 5.31, 5.51, 5.10, 6.06, 5.77.


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 18, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Btw, how much 2gll do you know?


whats 2gll?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 18, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> whats 2gll?


 
2-gen last layer. Subset of LL that's solvable with just RU.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 18, 2011)

or MU or LU or BU or FU.. or RF if you like weird LLs.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2011)

Not quite, Jonathan - 2GLL specifically refers to the ~80 cases that are solvable with R and U turns (or the equivalent). More specifically, all LL cases with oriented edges and permuted corners.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2011)

8.47 PLL skip (sune)


  wooooooooo


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 18, 2011)

19.81 NL 3x3 single! 
L2 D' B U R B2 F' D' L' U2 F B2 L' B' U' R D2 R2 B D' R' D2 R L2 D2


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 18, 2011)

1.11, (5.44), 1.52, (1.08), 2.56 = 1.73
Counting 2.56. :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2011)

IRL 3x3 8.79 on video.

F2 U R2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R U2 F' D L2 F' D' R L2 D' L

Inspection: x2 y
Cross/F2L setup: D R U R
F2L 1: U2 R U R'
F2L 2: y' R U' R' U' L' U' L
F2L 3: U' R U R'
F2L 4: y R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r
PLL: U2 x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

54/8.79 = 6.14tps


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 18, 2011)

U R2 U2 R2 L B F2 R B F2 U' B' U B' D' U' L R U B' D R2 L U L2 

10.70 - maybe f2l pair skip? F sexy F' oll and t perm. PB

and 13.88 ao5


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 18, 2011)

2x2 Average of 12: 2.93

2.66, 3.20, 3.02, 2.83, 2.68, 2.93, 2.79, 3.45, 2.85, (3.95), (2.19), 2.86, 4.98, 4.11


Spoiler



1. 2.66 F R2 F' R U' F2 U' F U' R2 U' 
2. 3.20 U' F' U F U2 R' U R2 U R' U' 
3. 3.02 R2 F' U' F U R' F' R U2 R' U' 
4. 2.83 U2 F' R' U R F2 U2 R U R' U' 
5. 2.68 F2 R2 F2 R F U' F R2 U' R2 U' 
6. 2.93 U' R' U R U' F' U' R' U' R' U' 
7. 2.79 U R2 F U' R' F U2 R U2 R' U' 
8. 3.45 R U' F' U' F' R F2 R U' R2 U' 
9. 2.85 U2 F R U' F2 R F' R2 F R U' 
10. (3.95) R F2 R U2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
11. (2.19) R U R F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
12. 2.86 U2 R' F U' R F2 U R2 U R' U'



1-5 is a 2.84 avg. 
Guimond, mostly but some stern sun

First sub 3 in a long time. Tried to roll but got a 4 and a 5 :fp


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2011)

D' U2 L B D B2 U2 L D U' B' L' F B2 R' F' L F' D2 B2 R D R2 B R'

R' L D' R2 U R (6)
y' R' U' R (9)
U' R U' R' U' (14)
y' R U' R' (17)
y R U' R' (20)

U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U (35)

3.87 - 9.04 tps.

Lol.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 18, 2011)

Escher said:


> D' U2 L B D B2 U2 L D U' B' L' F B2 R' F' L F' D2 B2 R D R2 B R'
> 
> R' L D' R2 U R (6)
> y' R' U' R (9)
> ...


 
o_________________O


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 18, 2011)

Escher said:


> D' U2 L B D B2 U2 L D U' B' L' F B2 R' F' L F' D2 B2 R D R2 B R'
> 
> R' L D' R2 U R (6)
> y' R' U' R (9)
> ...


 
WHAT THE....

Prowan


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 18, 2011)

Escher said:


> D' U2 L B D B2 U2 L D U' B' L' F B2 R' F' L F' D2 B2 R D R2 B R'
> 
> R' L D' R2 U R (6)
> y' R' U' R (9)
> ...


 
I'm going to go out on a limb and say that's the easiest F2L I've ever seen. O___O Wtf Rowan.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2011)

WOT


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 18, 2011)

Rowin


----------



## Hershey (Nov 18, 2011)

I sub-1'ed optimal U perm.
(This one, or that one. Same thing.)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 18, 2011)

6.32 L B2 L' B D' B' L D' F' D' B F L R D B2 R' D' U L2 B L D2 F L2 

Solution:


Spoiler



X-Cross: z2 L D' R' D' L
R U R' U'
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 L' U' L
U' f R U R' U' f'
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2



37 Moves/6.32=5.85 TPS


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

1:15.43 4x4 single. WHAT THE FAWK. PB by 13 seconds. Ironically, I set that PB on the solve before (1:28.87).

I still get sup-2s every now and then. >__>


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 19, 2011)

Escher said:


> D' U2 L B D B2 U2 L D U' B' L' F B2 R' F' L F' D2 B2 R D R2 B R'
> 
> R' L D' R2 U R (6)
> y' R' U' R (9)
> ...


 
what the ****

first ever sub 4 by anyone on a real scramble?


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2011)

Triplex is fun

27.577
93 @ 3.37

40.44 (58.668) 39.789 35.001 (27.577) => 38.41

49.535 (1:53.591) 45.736 30.376 44.968 50.201 50.378 40.44 58.668 39.789 35.001 (27.577) => 44.509
93 @ 3.37


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2011)

Square-1 single and avg5 pb: (35.47), 55.51, (1:17.99), 58.82, 55.25 = *56.53*

Fairly easy solves. On the 35, after CO and EO, all I did was swap U and D layers then U-perm.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 19, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> what the ****
> 
> first ever sub 4 by anyone on a real scramble?


 I have an unlisted UWR SUB4 on there .

Though to be serious, yes. Piti had a 4.12 which is the next fastest I think.


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2011)

I just did 3 hours of computer solving and I swear if I do another gigaminx solve I will have a aneurism.

Half of that was triplex like stuff.

PB was a 19. 

How does qqwerf do these marathon sessions often?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2011)

Escher said:


> D' U2 L B D B2 U2 L D U' B' L' F B2 R' F' L F' D2 B2 R D R2 B R'
> 
> R' L D' R2 U R (6)
> y' R' U' R (9)
> ...


Hahaha, very, very good. :tu


----------



## Julian (Nov 19, 2011)

11.25 teamBLD single with Bill Wang 

U F B' L' R U D' B2 U D R2 D' F B' L' D2 B L2 F' D' L F' U2 L2 U2

x y U R' U R' F L' U L U2 y L U L'
U R U R' R' U' R
y' R U R'
y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 19, 2011)

Got my first ever 3x3 blind success! I had about 4 other attempts before that, and they were all fairly close, so I was very excited when I saw this one was solved. Method: Old Pochman (I don't plan on learning any other faster methods) Total Time was 17:58.68 and scramble was D2 L2 R' D R' U R2 B' F2 D' U' L2 B2 D U2 L' U' B2 R B2 L' F U2 F R'. The time could have been better, but I wanted to double check everything, and the scramble wasn't that easy either.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> How does qqwerf do these marathon sessions often?


All I can say is that one hour is a lot easier than three  Plus I think I'm used to fast typing over long periods of time by now. I still have trouble doing long sessions of physical cubes without slowing down significantly.


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2011)

Spoiler



10.15, 10.56, 9.39, 10.90, 9.80, 11.41, 10.12, 10.54, 10.51, 10.47, 12.18, 9.96, 9.43, 11.76, 10.43, 10.93, 11.30, 10.67, 10.49, 10.47, 9.68, 10.14, 10.67, 10.64, 12.14


session avg: 10.57 (σ = 0.63) (25 solves)

10.56, (9.39), 10.90, 9.80, 11.41, 10.12, 10.54, 10.51, 10.47, (12.18), 9.96, 9.43 -> 10.37 avg12

Not sure if PB or not.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2011)

4x4
38.28, (37.66), (52.27), 43.44, 41.93 = 41.22 
Parities: none (PLL skip), none, double, double, OLL

EDIT: 40.19, 37.69, 44.13, (37.68), (46.93) = 40.67


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2011)

(10.68), 14.66, 12.90, (15.83), 12.84, 12.91, 11.09, 11.36, 13.58, 13.61, 13.25, 13.22 = 12.94
Equal PB 3x3 average of 12  So now my 3x3 PB avg12 and 2x2 PB avg5 I have both done twice.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 19, 2011)

*4x4* 1:11.91, 1:12.25, 1:09.79, 1:12.29, 1:06.73, 1:04.92, 1:11.35, 1:23.05, 1:11.38, 1:12.54, 1:12.20, 1:06.37 = *1:10.68*

PB I think by a second


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 19, 2011)

Average of 25-22.18

I hope to improve. My PB single is 15.67, and my PB AO5 is 19.38.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 19, 2011)

Been doing some random stuff today

5x5 centers: 29.04avg12
5x5 with freeslice: 1:46.48 avg12 with 1:33.02 single
Roux: 35.27 avg12 with 27.06 single

Only done around 10 solves with 5x5 freeslice and 3x3 Roux before (hence why I suck at them)


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 19, 2011)

NL PB single 15.36 3x3 cube


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 19, 2011)

3x3 OH. Solves 2-6 are a 16.92 average of 5.

Average of 12: 18.24
1. 17.46 L2 D2 L U2 F2 R F2 D L2 R' U' L F2 U F2 R' L2 D' U2 R U F' U2 F' R' 
2. 16.79 L D R2 D' R' B' D2 F' U R' F2 R2 F D B' R F U2 L U' R2 D' F R2 F2 
3. 16.94 F D' L' R' F D' B' L2 R B F L U2 D' B D' F' D' F B' D' L2 B2 R' D' 
4. 18.19 D' F R F2 L2 D' B F2 L' D R2 D2 F' L2 F2 L' U2 R L F2 B R' L2 D' R' 
5. (13.62) D2 U' F2 L' U D' R D' R U' D2 F B2 L F' U2 D' F2 R' L F' U2 R' U B' 
6. 17.03 L2 B D U R' D' B' D' R' B R B D' R F' B R' U L F R U L' B' L2 
7. 19.34 D2 F' D' L F U2 B2 D B F2 R F R2 F2 D2 B' L' U2 D R2 F' R F' U' B2 
8. 17.81 L U R' L2 U2 L2 D B F2 L F' U' B F' R' B2 U2 B' L U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 
9. (22.53) L2 D' U' L' U' R' B F D R' F2 U' L' R' D' U2 L D' F' L B' F R2 L' D 
10. 18.34 D R D F2 B2 U' B' L' D' F2 B' R' B2 F D' B2 U' L' R D L F2 R' F D2 
11. 21.79 R D2 U F D2 R2 F2 B2 U B' D' R' F2 U R L B U F2 B D2 F2 R U' R 
12. 18.72 D2 F L' U L B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' R' B U L' F U D2 F' R L B2 D L2


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 19, 2011)

4x4 OBLBL

(50.58), (59.45), 56.75, 55.59, 56.38 = 56.24 avg5

59.57, (1:03.71), 1:01.60, 57.66, 57.42, 57.85, 50.58, 59.45, 56.75, 55.59, 56.38, (50.26) = 57.28 avg12


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 19, 2011)

4.30, 5.01, 4.70, 4.24, 5.49 = 4.67

not pb but good


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 19, 2011)

Average of 12: 13.43
1. (14.46) F2 D2 U' R U F2 U2 B' U R2 U L2 D' U R2 D F2 L F2 U D' F B U' R 
2. (11.61) L2 D L2 U' R' B2 R2 B2 F D R B F' R2 B F2 U' L' U' L D2 B L' D2 R2 
3. 13.21 F U2 D' B2 L B' D' R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' R U F' L' D L' B F' U F' D2 F2 
4. 14.13 B2 L F' B D' F' D B2 D R F2 R F2 D R D' B' U D' B U' B' D F' L' 
5. 13.47 D' B2 F2 L' D R' F B2 R F2 D' F U' L2 U' B R L2 D U2 L B U2 D2 L2 
6. 13.50 R2 L' F B D B2 D B2 D2 B D' F' U L B2 R2 B F L' B U' D' F' R2 L' 
7. 13.33 B2 R U' D' L2 U2 F U F' B R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 D R' D' U2 F U2 D L' 
8. 13.72 B' F R L' F' R B' F U2 D2 R2 L2 F' D' U' L' R B U' D2 R2 U' F' L U' 
9. 14.06 U' L D' F' B2 R B2 U2 D2 B R' L F R' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' U' R L2 
10. 11.84 L' R' B2 F2 D2 U F' B' D' U' F' R F2 L D R2 D B R L' D' R L U F 
11. 12.94 F2 B2 R D B' L' R2 U D B L' R F' R2 F U F2 L2 F L' U2 L2 B2 F' R 
12. 14.09 L' D2 L2 U B2 L' R B2 F' D2 B U B' D2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L U' L R' F2 D2 


After 2 months of not cubing .


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 19, 2011)

10.42 3x3 average of 100.



Spoiler



8.89, 10.06, 10.62, 8.36, 8.33, 9.27, 9.73, 11.69, 8.84, 10.99, 9.45, 11.21, 11.85, 9.69, 10.62, 9.01, 10.01, 10.78, 8.94, 8.85, 10.47, 13.74, 10.52, 11.54, 17.28, 10.69, 11.85, 8.92, 10.42, 8.77, 10.01, 10.59, 9.88, 11.20, 10.13, 11.52, 9.13, 9.77, 8.57, 11.69, 11.60, 11.17, 10.82, 11.75, 11.06, 9.84, 10.50, 10.24, 10.78, 9.98, 9.04, 11.72, 9.98, (7.70), 14.04, 10.72, 9.84, 9.12, 11.23, 10.70, 8.66, 10.74, 11.43, 10.57, 11.12, 9.23, 10.65, 8.70, 10.78, 11.68, 9.34, (25.12), 10.77, 8.68, 11.28, 8.58, 11.46, 11.21, 7.88, 10.18, 9.52, 9.82, 12.52, 9.27, 9.26, 10.23, 13.39, 9.79, 12.07, 9.66, 11.34, 11.13, 10.93, 11.11, 10.35, 9.82, 11.17, 9.83, 10.21, 8.91


----------



## Hays (Nov 19, 2011)

100 breast 1:03.47, finally made state.


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

current avg5: 12.71 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 12.54 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 12.73 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 12.73

[14.93, 11.81, 15.94, 14.35, 20.69, 10.70, 16.97, 14.72, 17.81, 21.20, 19.93,] 11.50, 18.49, 18.24, 14.92, 11.55, 12.23, 12.92, 12.46, 17.44, 12.72, 13.16, 13.35, 10.32, 13.08, 14.17, 11.70

The times in brackets were with my Zhanchi, the ones without were with my really old Guhong with very poor stickers that have letters on them from when I was learning my memo system for blind. I am replacing those stickers and it is now my main.

So happy with this! I didnt think I would get sub 13 for a long time since I started my 3x3 binge. That was an awesome average!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler



15.98, 14.34, 15.32, 14.88, 14.24, 13.57, 16.79, 15.29, 16.61, 15.63, 13.88, 14.54, 19.22, 14.12, 16.58, 19.42, 18.53, 18.36, 16.86, 15.69, 16.37, 15.54, 19.05, 15.46, 16.60, 19.33, 14.28, 16.11+, 17.39, 13.88, 15.15, 15.43, 16.62, 12.03, 16.48, 13.97, 15.94, 18.68, 17.90, 10.63, 18.17, 16.57, 13.38, 17.78, 18.08, 15.66, 14.50, 17.51, 15.20, 13.69, 14.60, 13.59, 14.34, 15.15, 16.62, 18.00, 18.56, 13.57, 14.50, 19.57, 13.71, 18.37, 19.61, 15.21, 18.28, 16.08, 15.94, 14.95, 13.83, 15.65, 17.59, 19.75, 14.53, 15.64, 21.49, 17.50, 16.44, 14.71, 16.15, 18.89, 16.95, 18.62, 15.74, 16.51, 13.66, 18.01, 17.61, 14.00, 15.51, 16.01, 14.83, 16.80, 17.79, 16.50, 15.65, 15.58, 15.58, 16.19, 13.68, 12.34


 ao100 pb ==== 16.08

10.63 single pb in there. PLL Skip


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 20, 2011)

2x2x2 Average of 100: 3.98

best time: 1.38
worst time: 5.01

current avg5: 4.06 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 3.39 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 3.96 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 3.73 (σ = 0.50)

current avg100: 3.98 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 3.98 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 3.98 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 3.96



Spoiler



4.69, 4.33, 3.17, 1.73, 3.92, 3.82, 4.67, 2.78, 4.45, 3.58, 4.62, 3.72, 3.90, 4.02, 4.06, 3.36, 3.29, 5.01, 3.35, 3.71, 4.01, 4.30, 3.87, 4.02, 4.69, 4.30, 3.76, 4.15, 2.62, 4.79, 4.46, 2.90, 4.67, 4.69, 4.54, 3.86, 2.82, 4.46, 4.30, 3.18, 4.14, 4.38, 4.30, 3.55, 4.63, 4.03, 3.93, 4.18, 4.57, 4.23, 4.71, 4.26, 1.38, 4.89, 4.18, 4.43, 3.53, 3.69, 4.18, 3.58, 3.30, 3.82, 4.90, 3.47, 3.77, 3.94, 3.83, 4.05, 4.15, 4.62, 4.50, 4.26, 5.00, 3.50, 4.66, 4.21, 4.10, 3.56, 3.00, 3.62, 2.64, 4.10, 3.76, 4.02, 4.77, 4.41, 3.53, 4.41, 2.86, 4.43, 3.68, 4.60, 3.77, 4.68, 3.49, 4.23, 3.01, 3.75, 4.43, 4.18



85% Ortega because I was too lazy to think about CLL


----------



## Adam96 (Nov 20, 2011)

5x5 1:52.98
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8dlvwiw3Lc


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 20, 2011)

I managed to solve the cube one handed!

The timer turned off twice but hey, it's a good start I guess


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 20, 2011)

4x4 *59.06*!!! and on video


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 20, 2011)

11.66 avg12, my video PB!! I've gotten a heck of a lot faster (faster than this) just by going to a competition.


----------



## Chrisalead (Nov 20, 2011)

My second sub-2 and PB on 5x5x5 : 1'58"47.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 20, 2011)

I finally learned the 4x4 OLL parity! I also managed to solve the 3x3 one handed for the first time, done a 2x2 blindfolded for the first time (Pure luck), done a sub-50 3x3 Ao5 and smashed my PB with the 4x4. 

Oh boy, today has been really epic.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 20, 2011)

5x5 single pb: 1:22.16

millions of 1x2 blocks while edge pairing..


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 20, 2011)

3-7 ao5: 1:32.04

Average of 12: 1:33.39
1. 1:32.34 f' U' d' r2 b2 d L2 f' F2 l' r2 L2 f D F R U r f' l2 B' b D d r u b2 f r b u f r L' B' d' B2 l U' f' b2 R2 d' b2 u2 U b' F l' U2 f' F' B D B2 D2 l u2 B' d2 
2. (1:44.79) B2 l f2 l' u2 R b U' L' d' u2 b r2 R l' D2 F f2 b r2 b2 U2 R d' l2 U R B2 r' d2 D2 b' B r2 D r U R' L2 D2 F' L2 l' U f' U f' b' L2 B R' b2 r2 F2 D f' B' D f' r' 
3. 1:26.78 b U' l2 D' d' r2 u U B' R r F2 B R U' l2 F' B' f d' l2 f D2 U L' d2 R2 d D' U' L' u' b2 U F' l' R F D2 L l2 b2 f' r' L' R' l' b' l2 R B2 R b2 B2 F' l L B U2 B2 
4. (1:22.16) r' F D' r R2 F' f u R' l' f B' d' f r2 F R2 B' d f U2 r u2 R b2 U' F' f2 l' B2 u' D' R D2 U2 R F f' B l' d' L F' b' l r d2 B2 f D2 r' d2 U' R d l D' U2 F2 R 
5. 1:37.02 f u' d r2 R D2 F2 b2 r R2 L' b f F' l2 L' f2 R' B2 U D2 R' b2 F2 R2 U' L D L' D2 d' F U2 L' r2 D2 d u R2 U2 u' l' f2 u' U2 r' f2 B2 d2 D' B2 u' r d B' F' D2 b2 R l 
6. 1:40.21 R D r2 u2 L f B F b D l' U2 R' b' F' L F r2 D2 d L d' L B' L2 U2 F2 D2 U l2 u b' r2 u2 F2 r2 L' B2 l' U' u F r l' R b R2 U' f B U' D2 f2 R' l' f2 R2 F2 b' D' 
7. 1:32.31 L2 D2 L2 b2 R' b2 d L2 U' l2 D2 f' u r2 R L d U2 r2 F' l B R' u U' l' d' U' u2 l' f b' u' b' r U L f' L f2 r d D' F' B2 l u f' R d2 F' d B D f' r' b' D2 u' l' 
8. 1:37.33 f d' f2 l' r2 R D' l r' U' u b' r' F l B' b2 D R B D' u' U' r' D l2 U2 R2 u2 F2 b R' L' D2 d l2 b d2 R' D2 d f' L2 D2 l r B2 d2 D2 b' U2 R U2 f u2 R2 d B2 r2 D2 
9. 1:35.81 R U D' b2 U d u L2 F B L F2 U2 d F u L u B L2 u' F' l' d' F U l' f2 L F f' u' F' R' L' l2 B' R D' R' l D2 L2 b2 L' r' f' U' D' u' d l2 U' B' F R B l D2 L 
10. 1:23.32 b2 D d2 b u2 F' d' l2 D' F d' l' b U2 F2 L' D2 b' r B' l L u' b' r' B L d U b' d2 L l D' d' f F' d r L' l2 D F d F' D2 B' u2 D2 R' u2 F2 u R U2 F' r' f2 R2 B2 
11. 1:33.96 B2 u2 r D L B' D' F f' u R' b L2 U l2 u' D' L' f2 R D' b B' U' b' r F U' u' D b l2 R2 f' u2 f U' F' R D U l' D' L d L U2 r2 R2 u2 U b2 R' F2 L2 U F2 b U2 D' 
12. 1:34.84 F' R' f' b' D' b2 u2 R2 D F2 R U2 d2 b l2 D l2 L2 U F' R2 u2 D2 l2 F' r2 B2 f' d D r' u2 B U2 f' r B2 L' B' l' B2 r2 D2 R' D B2 L l' D F U2 R r L2 D2 u' f2 R U2 B2


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 20, 2011)

Took me forever to get sub 10.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 20, 2011)

Could of been more successful if I don't get tired after a lot of solves 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 12.35
1. 11.74 F2 U R2 L' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 F B L' F' B2 U' D R2 U B2 D' R' D2 L2 
2. 11.40 U F' B' L B2 U F2 D2 L B U' D F B2 D' F U' D2 R2 B' F2 U' F B' U 
3. 12.05 R' D B2 L' D2 F' B' R B L2 D2 R' B' R2 B L2 R' F' R U2 R F2 U2 D2 B2 
4. 12.24 D2 B' R' D2 B U B2 L' R B2 F2 U F' U2 R B U2 R' D2 B R' B' L2 B2 D 
5. (18.43) D2 F' D' U2 L2 F' B' R B2 F2 D R' L2 F' B L2 U2 B L' D R L2 B U2 B' 
6. 12.39 U2 B D' F L F' U' D B2 D2 U2 B L D2 B' L F' U2 R2 L D2 F' U2 B R 
7. 12.53 B2 U2 F U' F2 U' D' L2 U2 R' B' R2 F' B L' U' F2 R' B2 R D2 U R2 B R' 
8. 12.56 F L' U F' D2 F2 U2 R B L D U F U' D B R' D' R2 L2 B' D2 R' U F' 
9. 15.25 R2 D F' U2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R D' B' L' U' R' F' D2 F L' U2 D2 R 
10. 14.00 D F2 L' D B' F D R' L2 F L' R' U' R B2 R' D' R' B' R2 B U' D B D 
11. 13.47 R D F2 D' U B2 D' B D2 U' R' U D R' L D' L F U L2 F' B' U R' F2 
12. (8.38) L U2 D' B L2 F B' U2 R' F' L' U R2 D2 L R' D F L U F' R' F2 R B2 
13. 12.75 D' B' U' F U F' R2 U2 R D2 F L2 D2 U F' L2 R' B' R2 U F B2 R2 L2 D 
14. 11.32 F' L2 F D U L' U' F' D2 R L2 F2 B2 L R U' F' L U B' U R U' R2 F2 
15. 13.86 D' L F U2 B2 D U2 R D B F' U D2 B2 F2 D2 U F' D' F' B2 D L2 F2 D' 
16. 11.52 L2 R2 B U' D' L2 F B' L2 D L' B L' R' F D2 R2 L' U L' D2 R U D R 
17. 12.70 B' R2 D B F L2 F' U B' L' D F2 U' B' L U L R' F D' R2 B2 L R' B2 
18. 8.41 R2 L2 D' B L' B' D' L2 B2 D F' U' L R B U2 D B2 U2 D' F D B U F 
19. 11.45 D F D B2 R L2 D R F L2 U2 D2 F2 D F' D2 F U F D2 F2 R' F2 L' R' 
20. 11.71 F U F2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' R2 L' F2 D' L' R D' R L' U2 R2 F' D U R' D F 
21. 11.01 R B' F2 L' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 B' L2 U2 L' R' D' B2 L2 D' L' R U2 D' F2 L R' 
22. 12.18 R' B' L R' D' U L' F2 R2 B R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 D' F B2 D L U' F2 
23. 13.01 F2 L B2 R' F2 D U' R D2 F2 L F2 R B2 D' R2 B' U2 F U B2 L' D' R2 F' 
24. 15.76 D' L2 U D F L' D' U' B F' L' D L2 D F2 R U D2 F' B' L R2 U2 R2 F2 
25. 8.85 B2 R2 B2 U D B2 L' D L' D2 U L2 B R B' D U L2 R B2 U B D' R' B2 
26. 12.60 U R U' R' F2 U' L' F2 L R B2 F L' R' F D' U2 R L B F2 L D2 R U 
27. 8.96 B2 L2 R' F' D' B' F U R U' F' L F' D2 L2 R' B L2 R U2 B' F' R2 U' B2 
28. 13.25 L R' U2 B R' D2 B2 L' R U L2 D' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 D R2 F2 L R' 
29. 12.80 R D' B' D' L' F' L2 R2 U' F R2 B' U2 R D2 L2 F U R2 U' R2 L' F U' B 
30. 11.30 F L2 R2 D2 F' B' D B2 F2 R2 D' F' L' B' D F' D' L' U' D2 F' R2 D F2 B2 
31. 14.65 L' R B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 R D' U' R2 D R2 U' D F' U D L' B R' U' B2 
32. 12.44 F' B2 D2 L' R' F' R' L B2 F R D2 U' R' F L' F L2 R' F' L' F2 R' F D' 
33. 11.72 R L' B D U2 R L2 F' R' F' L D2 L' B U' B U D' R' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B 
34. 12.94 L' B2 F R2 L2 F D' B2 D' R' B R' F U B2 U2 F2 D' B' R' U' L B R U2 
35. 9.86 F' L D2 L' F' B' L F D' U2 B' F2 U D' F' D B' R D2 B' D2 R2 L B2 U 
36. 14.35 U' D L2 D2 B L2 B' R2 U' B U2 D' L' U' D B2 U R2 U2 D R2 B' L' B2 L2 
37. 12.42 B F U D' F' B2 L' B2 R2 U F L R' U B' L' B L2 B L B L B L2 U 
38. 12.46 L F2 B D' U' B2 L R2 F2 L' D' R' L' D' L R' U2 F U B2 L R U2 L2 B2 
39. 14.50 B2 U B L' B L2 R' B2 U2 D' B' D2 B2 D' F' R B2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L R' 
40. 13.34 U B' L2 D L' B2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 B U2 D2 R2 U' B R2 F U2 R B2 F2 D 
41. 9.81 D U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D' F D2 U' F R2 B U B U2 F B L' U F' R2 B' R2 
42. 13.82 L' B2 L' R2 F' L' B2 F2 D2 U' L' F D U R2 F2 B2 R2 B L' B' D2 F R' B' 
43. 13.13 R' B' F2 U D2 R2 F L B2 F L' F2 R B' R2 U2 L F D2 F2 R2 D R D2 L2 
44. 16.76 D' L' D' R L' U' L U' B2 U D' R' B D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U L' R B F D 
45. 14.09 R2 D2 F' R F' D U R' L U2 L2 B D' U2 F' B R' B' D2 F' L2 F B2 L' D2 
46. 12.42 L' D2 U' R2 L U2 F B2 L U' L U' F2 R' D R' U' F' R B D R2 D L F2 
47. 10.43 R L2 D2 B2 F' R2 F U2 D L2 F2 B D' L' F' U F2 L' U R2 L2 U B R2 D2 
48. 12.34 F B2 R' D' F U' F2 D' B' L' D' R B U' L2 F R D2 F B D' B' L2 R' F 
49. 10.83 R B' F2 D2 U' R2 U' L' F R' B' R' L F' D' B R' B D R2 B' R' L2 D' B2 
50. 14.35 U2 R B' D' B' U D2 F L' D' B F R' B2 F R' B2 U R2 B' U2 F' U F' R' 
51. 12.18 B' D' F2 R D R2 B D2 L2 B' D F R2 B' R2 D B2 R F' B2 R U2 L D2 U' 
52. 11.89 F' L2 U F2 L' D B F' D R2 U2 D2 L B2 R' U2 L2 B2 F L' U2 L B R' L 
53. 10.94 D2 R2 D2 F2 B U' F2 B' R2 B2 F U' B2 L' R F2 R2 B R L' D F D F' R' 
54. 12.64 R' F U' F' L D' R F' U' R2 B2 U D' F' U2 D B2 L D' B2 U R2 U' D' B 
55. 13.61 F' D F R2 U2 F2 U' F R' F' L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 R U' L' R' U' R2 L U2 L' 
56. 14.67 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 U D B2 F U' F2 L U' R' U L' F' D R' U2 R2 B2 D' L R2 
57. 11.32 R2 L' U B L' B2 D F' B2 R' B2 F U2 D2 R L2 B R F2 U F U D B2 L2 
58. 16.14 F' R' L2 B2 R' U L2 B2 R' F' U2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 B U' F' R2 F2 U F2 R' U' 
59. 13.04 L2 D' U2 F' R U' R2 L' U' R2 U2 L B D L' U' F' D F' B' U' R F L' R2 
60. 11.50 F2 L D2 L D R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B F' U R' L F D2 F U2 R U' R' F B U' 
61. 12.75 B' F2 L2 U2 B R U D2 B' U2 D' F2 U2 F2 L U R U' D' R L D U' F2 U2 
62. 13.44 B' D2 F R D' U L F B2 U B2 R2 U2 F' B' D' R2 D' U2 B U R2 L2 F' D 
63. 14.29 U R' L' U' L2 R2 B2 D F R' B' D2 L2 D F2 R U' D R L U' B' D2 F2 L2 
64. 10.02 B D2 B2 F R B D' L' D2 B D' F D2 U2 R' D U F L D R' B2 D2 U F 
65. 11.16 L2 F' U' D' R2 D F2 R' U2 R B L2 B2 L D' U F2 U' D' B L' B2 U' B D' 
66. 10.36 B' L' B D2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 L' F' R2 F' U' D' R L U F U' D2 L2 B2 F U2 
67. 12.15 B F' U2 L' R' B2 F D2 U2 F' D U R2 L D2 R F U2 F' U2 L' D' U2 F2 B' 
68. 11.21 U' F2 L F U2 L' B' D' F2 R2 L2 F L2 R B R2 B' L' D' B U' L F R2 U' 
69. 11.83 D2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U' R B2 U D2 B' U2 F2 L D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 R2 F D2 B' 
70. 11.50 U2 B L' B R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D F B D' F R' L U' D2 F' R L D' L2 R 
71. 10.74 D U' R D' L' D2 F' L' U D R' F' L' R' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 D B F D L' 
72. 12.82 R F R B' L2 R D' B L' B' D' F' U' F' R D' R U F2 D2 B2 R' F L' B 
73. 12.14 B R2 D F2 L' R D' F R2 L2 B2 D' R F' R' L' D' F2 U' R L B2 U B2 F2 
74. 10.66 U' B2 U2 L' U2 F' U' L2 D L' U' F D2 B U2 B2 L2 D' F' D2 R' D' R F2 R2 
75. 12.84 L2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 F D R' F R2 L D2 F U F2 L2 F2 B' U F2 L F' U' D 
76. 10.11 U' F U' R' L' F L' R2 F2 L' D2 L' F D2 F2 R L2 B2 R L U' R L' U2 R' 
77. 12.27 F D B' L F' B2 U F' L' U' D2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 D' B2 U2 B' F' L2 B' R' D 
78. 11.37 R B2 D' L' B2 F' R' F2 R' F2 U2 L' D' F B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 F L2 
79. 14.05 D F' R2 B L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F' R B D L2 B2 U' D2 F R B R' F U' 
80. 11.51 F' U' B2 R F D L' R2 B2 L D' U' F B' L B F' U R2 D U' B R L U' 
81. 12.75 B' L D2 B' D' F B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B D F2 D2 B D' B L' B2 R2 U B' 
82. 12.80 B2 R2 B' R U R' B2 L2 U F' R D2 F U2 D2 L' D U R2 B2 U2 B D2 B2 L' 
83. 15.46 B' U F2 L' R2 B' R' F' U' B D' B R' B L2 U R U R' B F' R' L2 B2 R' 
84. 11.69 B D R2 B D L R' U' F' D' L B' L' F' U' B2 D L' U' F U' L F R2 U2 
85. 11.79 D2 B F2 D F U2 R U R' F' U' F' L' F' B' R D2 U' B L' B2 R' B2 D2 R 
86. 12.34 D' R' B L' D2 L' F' U2 R2 B2 L' D' U' F L B2 U' L' B D2 B2 F L2 F' U' 
87. 10.92 R2 B D' R L' B L' R2 F' D2 L' R2 D F' U' R' D2 L U2 B' L D2 F' D L 
88. 11.78 U F2 B2 U2 R' U2 D2 F' L2 B L R2 B D2 R2 L2 U2 L' U D' R D' B2 F2 L' 
89. 13.01 L U2 B L2 U F D2 B2 R2 B U D L2 R' D' B2 F2 D' L' D' U F2 R' U F2 
90. 12.75 R' D R F2 U2 D B2 D U2 L R' F L' U D' F L' D2 R2 B2 D' F U2 D' F 
91. 11.64 D' L F' L U' F' D' L' R' F R' B' F2 L B2 R L' U B2 R2 B' F U' D' L 
92. 14.80 L2 U' L' F D F' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L R' D B D2 U' B2 D R B D' U2 
93. 9.28 R2 U B L2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' U' D R' F2 B' U' R2 D' U L2 U2 F U' D' B L2 
94. 17.78 L' U L F R' L U2 F2 R' B L U2 F R2 L B R B F' R F' R2 L D' R' 
95. 11.41 D2 F' R' L F B' U L' F R' L' F2 B' R' L2 U' B F2 U' B' L D U' F L2 
96. 12.28 U2 R U2 B2 D' R2 F R D' U' B' L D' L' F2 R L' B' R2 L F2 L2 D2 L F 
97. 10.90 D' F2 B' R B' R B' U2 B U' R2 D' U' L2 U2 L' D' U2 F2 L' F2 U' F' B L2 
98. 11.37 D' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' L' B D' U' R' F2 U2 B R' L B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L B' 
99. 11.53 L R' U' D' F D' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 U L R' U' F2 B' L' 
100. 11.02 R F' U' L2 R D L' U L2 D R' D' R' D L2 F2 D F2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 U' B'


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF. 7.43 was a PLL skip and solves 1-5 are a 8.77 average of 5.

Average of 12: 9.22
1. 8.19 B F2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B L R B' L D' F' U2 D R' U2 R' B U B' U' D2 
2. 10.55 F D' L2 B D2 U' L' U2 D' R F U' B' L2 R U2 D L D2 B2 U' R U R U 
3. (7.43) F' D2 R U2 F' R L2 U2 B U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 F' R F L F' D' L U' 
4. 8.59 F2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 F' D2 F L F2 U L' U2 F2 R' L F2 L D2 L 
5. 9.54 L U' B' L' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F U2 D2 L F2 R2 F' B L' D L2 U2 D2 R' 
6. 10.48 D U2 F2 D F' L2 F U2 R' U2 F' B' U' B' F R F U2 F' U B2 F D' F2 U2 
7. (11.41) U2 D2 B2 D U B F L2 U2 F2 U2 D R L B' D R2 B' F' R F U2 B L R' 
8. 9.02 D U2 L' D B' U B' U' R U L' R F2 L F' R' U' B2 U R' F' B2 D' F D 
9. 8.10 F' D' B' R B F' U2 L U' L B' F R' D' L F L B U2 B2 R2 U2 B' F L 
10. 8.14 U D2 B2 F' L R2 D' L U R' B D2 U F R' U2 D' L B' L D2 R2 F D' F' 
11. 9.35 U' D' B U D2 R' U' F' L2 D R2 B' F2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 R' U2 D R L2 F2 D' 
12. 10.24 R L' U2 D L' F2 U2 R F D L' D U' R B' F R B' F' L' B D U B R2


----------



## Julian (Nov 20, 2011)

^Woah, nice.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2011)

7:43.14 7x7 solve

My last solve was 12mins... How did that happen...

PB by almost 2 minutes...


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 20, 2011)

9.99 3x3 average of 100. 8.21 average of 5 in there (and a 9.22 average of 12).



Spoiler



8.19, 10.55, 7.43, 8.59, 9.54, 10.48, 11.41, 9.02, 8.10, 8.14, 9.35, 10.24, 10.49, 9.53, 10.19, 10.85, 13.40, 7.39, 10.17, 12.32, 11.64, 10.47, 9.57, 9.45, 9.97, 10.50, 10.96, 11.90, 9.64, 8.98, 10.48, 9.28, 10.27, 10.12, 9.05, 10.50, 7.14, 9.79, 9.87, 10.46, 8.35, 10.23, 10.21, 9.11, 7.91, 11.03, 9.26, 10.43, 11.14, 10.30, 12.57, 9.94, 10.45, 10.85, 10.29, 9.29, 11.90, 9.32, 9.08, 11.14, 11.78, 7.94, 10.84, 8.25, 12.40, (14.51), 9.72, 14.06, 10.21, 9.50, 8.90, 10.08, 8.85, 11.40, 8.49, 9.56, 9.34, 12.18, 8.79, (6.70), 10.71, 9.93, 12.19, 11.18, 8.85, 9.90, 8.33, 9.39, 10.31, 7.23, 7.83, 9.58, 11.20, 7.06, 12.32, 10.00, 10.61, 9.48, 12.14, 9.89


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 20, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 9.99 3x3 average of 100. 8.21 average of 5 in there (and a 9.22 average of 12).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DANG!!!!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 20, 2011)

No sub-10s in a while and now:

Average of 5: 9.57
1. 7.74 U D R D2 R D2 B U' F2 L2 F2 L U' L' U D B F' D2 R2 U2 L' R2 B' F' (CMLL skip; failing to reconstruct)
2. (7.43) R L' F2 L2 R' D L2 U D L' U' D R2 L' B2 U2 R' D F' B L B' D L2 B (lolscramble)
3. 9.02 B' U2 R B' F2 D F R D' R2 L2 U L B2 D U B2 F2 D U B2 D2 B2 U2 R' 
4. (12.86) F2 U2 F2 B D R L U2 B L D2 B' R2 F B' D' U2 R F' B U2 B U2 D' F 
5. 11.95 D' L' R' U' L' F2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' D' R2 D2 F' R B2 R D L D L' F2 L R


----------



## slocuber (Nov 20, 2011)

7.93 3x3 single at croatian open in semi finals  I saw the first F2L pair in the inspection and last layer was easy. NR by 2.99 seconds .


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 21, 2011)

5x5 single: 1:19.32..... finally a sub 1:20


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

slocuber said:


> 7.93 3x3 single at croatian open in semi finals  I saw the first F2L pair in the inspection and last layer was easy. NR by 2.99 seconds .


 
Congratulations, and nice job. :tu


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2011)

4x4 OBLBL

53.93 avg5
52.26, 53.89, 55.63, (1:01.02), (51.12)

55.67 avg12
52.26, 53.89, 55.63, (1:01.02), 51.12, 59.08, 59.86, 52.03, 59.43, 55.72, 57.74, (48.74)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice work, you're getting quite fast with that method!


----------



## EricReese (Nov 21, 2011)

Decided to practice. PB ao12 (by like a full second) and ao100 (by like .50). Also got a sub 10 single

B' L D2 B U2 B' F U2 R L' D' L R' D F B2 L B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R' F B

Inspection: x2 y
cross: F R D2
1ST- U2 L U' L' L' U L
2ND- L U' L'
3RD- R U2 R' U y L' U' L y'
4TH- R' U R
OLL- R U R' U' R U2 U'
PLL- M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2

38 moves / 9.79 = 3.88 tps. lol...

Average of 12: 14.68
1. 13.36 F' L U2 B2 R2 L2 B' D' R F2 R' U D R L' F L2 F L' B2 F' R' F L2 B 
2. 16.89 U' D R2 U D L' D' U R' B F U D' B U L2 F' U D2 R2 L' F' L2 F' U' 
3. 15.70 L B2 L' B U' L F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B L U L2 R2 U F D F' L' B' U R' F 
4. 14.28[zbll] D U2 F' D B' L2 U2 F' R L2 U' R' B2 U2 F' R' D2 L R2 F' R F L' D F2 
5. 14.90 B' F2 R2 D2 F R U' R2 U D' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B' U2 B2 D' F' R2 L2 F' U D' 
6. 13.21 B2 L' F' U L2 D' R D2 F' B' U F2 U' F2 B' U' D2 B2 U' F L D2 L2 R2 U 
7. 15.42 R' L' D R2 B2 L2 F R U' L' B L U L' R2 F' D' F D F D' R' B2 R' F2 
8. (12.86) U2 B U' R F' L' D2 F U' R2 U' F' U L2 F2 L U2 L' R' D2 R2 U' F' B' U' 
9. (18.05) L R' B F R2 L F2 R' B F D U' B' F2 R' B2 D R2 U' F' U' R' L2 U' R 
10. 14.99 F2 L' R2 U2 D B2 D' U' F U' D2 R D' B F L2 U' F L R' U L2 U2 B2 F2 
11. 13.41 D2 U B2 U' D' R F' D' U' L2 D B' U L' F' U F2 U2 F L F2 R' U2 F2 B' 
12. 14.63 F R' U2 F' L' R' U2 B F R2 F2 R' B F2 D2 R2 L F D B' F' L' F2 D L 

stats for the session:



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.79
worst time: 20.53

current avg5: 15.30 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 14.10 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 15.38 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 14.68 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 15.60 (σ = 1.36)
best avg100: 15.60 (σ = 1.36)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> B' L D2 B U2 B' F U2 R L' D' L R' D F B2 L B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R' F B


 
12.50 fullstep wat

x2 y F R D2
y' U2 M F2 M' R' U' R y' L' U L U2 L' U' L - F2L
R U R' U' B' l' U R U' D x' d' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 - LL


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 21, 2011)

> WTF. 7.43 was a PLL skip and solves 1-5 are a 8.77 average of 5.
> 
> Average of 12: 9.22
> 1. 8.19 B F2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B L R B' L D' F' U2 D R' U2 R' B U B' U' D2
> ...



Youre pro at whatever you decide to practise, cuboy63. (Y) Good job!


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.84
1. 1.46 U' F' R F2 U' R2 U' R U' 
2. 1.68 F' U R' U F' R U2 R' F2 U' 
3. 1.91 F' R2 F R U F U' F' R' 
4. 1.83 F' U' F2 R' U F R2 U' 
5. 2.06 R2 F U' F U F' R U' R' 
6. 1.44 R2 F' U R F' R F2 R 
7. (5.06) F U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R U' 
8. (0.83) F U2 F R U2 
9. 2.44 R U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F' U' 
10. 2.11 U F' R2 F' U2 F' U' F' 
11. 1.69 R2 U R U2 R' F U2 R2 U' 
12. 1.80 U2 F2 U' R' U R2 F2 U2 R'


----------



## Julian (Nov 21, 2011)

4.71 Ao5 after no pyra practice for ~a month


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 21, 2011)

Pyraminx PBs


Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 8.26
Best Time: 3.44
Worst Time: 15.80
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (25.7%)

1. 9.11 B R' U B' R L B L B' L U' R' L' u r' b' 
2. 8.56 L' U' R' U L R U R U' R' U L' U' L U R' L B' u' l' 
3. 9.09 L' R' L R' L R' L' U' L' U' L R' L B' u' r' b' 
4. 6.99 L' R' L R U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R' L B r l' b' 
5. 5.01 L U' R' U R' L' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R L B' u' b' 
6. 6.29 R' U' R U' R' L R L' U' R L' B' u b 
7. 8.86 L' U' R L' U R' L' U' L' U L U' R L u' r l' b' 
8. 3.74 R' U L' R L U' L R' B L B' L R r' l' b 
9. 7.14 R L' U' L U R' U' R U' R' L' U' L U B' u l 
10. 10.78 R U L U' R' L' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' L u' r l b 
11. 8.03 R L R L R L U R B U B' R' U' R B' u r l' b 
12. 10.87 L U' R' U R L' R U' B U' B' R' U R B' u' r' l' b 
13. 9.58 L U' R L U R' L' B L B' L U' R' L u r l' 
14. 9.81 L' R' U' L R L' B' U B L R' L B r 
15. 10.32 R' U' L' R L' U L' R' L R L' U R u' r b 
16. 14.06+ R' U' R L U L' R' U' L' U L' B' u l' b 
17. 7.64 U' L' R' U L R U' R' B' R' B L' r' l b 
18. 13.29 L' R' L U L' U L U' R' L u l b' 
19. 6.39 U' R' L R' U L' R' U' L R' L' R' U R' B u' l' b 
20. 5.23 L R' U R L' U' L U' R U' R' U L' U R L B u r l' b' 
21. 8.92 U R U L R' U L U' L R B' r b' 
22. 8.76 L R' U L' U' R U R B U' B' R' L B' u r' l b' 
23. 13.20 R L U' R' U L' U' L' B' U' B U' L U' R L' u r b' 
24. 12.14 L U' R L U L R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B u r' b' 
25. 9.29 R' L' R L U' L' U L' B' u r l b 
26. 7.22 R L U R' L' U R U R' U B' l' b 
27. 11.17 L U' R L U L R' L' U L R U' R' U R L B u' r l b' 
28. 9.38 L R L R' L U L' U L R U B' u' r' l b 
29. 7.91 U B' L U' B L U' L U L' B' r' l' b' 
30. 9.10 R' U' R L U L U B' U B L R u r' l b 
31. 6.21 R' U L' R' U' L R L B' R' B R' L' R B' l' b' 
32. 5.44 U R' U' R U' L' U L' R' L' R U' R l' b' 
33. 6.78 U' L' R' U L R U' L' U' L R' L B' r' l' b' 
34. 8.78 R' U L U' R' L' R' U R U' R' U' R' L' B' u r' b' 
35. 10.79 R' L' U' R' U L U R' U L' U L U' L' B r' l' 
36. 12.23 L U' L' R' U R' U' R' L' U L U R' B' u l 
37. 6.20 L R' U R L' R' L' R' U' R L R U u' r' b 
38. 10.41 U' L' R L' U L' R' U L' U L U R' B' u r' l' b' 
39. 10.76 U L' R' L U' R U L' B' U' B U' L U' R B u' r' l 
40. 7.06 L U L R U' L R' L R B' R L B L R U' L' u' r l b 
41. 7.68 L' U' R' U L R U' R U' R' U L' u r' l b 
42. 3.97 R' L U L' U' R L U' R U' R' U L' U L' B u' r 
43. 8.33 L R L R' U L R U' R' U R' B u' r l 
44. 8.90 L' R' U L R U' R U' R' L' U' L U R' B r' l' b' 
45. 8.59 R L U R' L' R' L' R' U' R L R U R' u r' l' b 
46. 9.17 B R' U B' R U R B U B' U R' U' L' B u b 
47. 4.41 R L' U L U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' L' u r' l 
48. 7.88 U' R' L' R' L U R L B' R' B R' L' R' B u r' l' b' 
49. 7.13 L B' L R B L U' R' U R' L B r b 
50. 5.56 L U' L R' U L R U' L' U L U L' U' L R u' r l' b 
51. 6.90 R L' U' L U R' U L R' L' R' B u l b 
52. 7.71 U R' U' R U' R B U B R B R L' u b 
53. 11.59 L U' L' R' U R L R U R' U' L' U' L r' l' b 
54. 7.53 L U L' U' R U' R' L' U' u' r l' b' 
55. 10.57 R' U' L' R L' U L' U R U' R' L' U' L U' R' L' B' r l' b' 
56. 6.27 L' R L' R' L' B' U' R' U R B U R' B u r' 
57. 8.44 L U' R U L' R' L' R U' R' U R' L R L B u r' l 
58. 7.05 L' R' U' L R L' U' L R u' l' 
59. 4.52 U' L R' L' R B b 
60. 10.58 L U' L' R' U R U R' L R L U' L U' R' B u' r' l' 
61. 7.74 U' R L U R' L R U' R' U R' L R U u r b 
62. 7.64 L' R' U L U' R U' L' U' L R' L B u' r' l' b' 
63. 5.38 L' R U L U' R' L B L B U B L U' B b 
64. 6.90 R L R' L U L R U' R' U L' u' r' 
65. 8.51 L U' R' U R L' B' U' R' U R B U' R' L B' r l b 
66. 7.20 R' L' R' L R L R L' U' R B' u' r' l b 
67. 8.03 R L U' R' L' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' L' B' l' 
68. (15.80) L U R L' U' R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R u' r' l b 
69. 10.27 R L' U L' U' L' R' L R' L' R U' R' L B u' r' 
70. 6.89 B R L' B' L U' B U' B' R' U u' r' b' 
71. 11.79 L U' B' L' U' B L' B' U' B U' L R' L' B' u r' l' b 
72. 7.23 L' R L R' U L' U B' U B L U' L u r' l 
73. 6.85 R U R L' U' R U' L U' R U' R' U' L B' u' r' b' 
74. 8.36 R' U L U' R' L' R' U L U' R U' R' U L' U R u' r l' b' 
75. 4.98 R' U' R L' U' L U' R' B u r' l' b' 
76. 8.22 L' U' R L' U R' L' U R B U B' R' U' R L' B' r' l b' 
77. 8.16 R L R L R L U R B U B' R' U' R L B' u' r l b' 
78. 8.86 L' U' R L' U R' L U L R U' R' U L l b 
79. 6.93 L B' L' B L' R L R' U' L' B' U B L' B r' l 
80. 6.86 R' U L' U' R L U L U' R U' R' U L' U' R' B r 
81. 10.18 R' U R U' L B L B' L U' R' L u' r l b 
82. 7.91 L B' L' B L' R L R' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' R L' u r' b' 
83. 8.48 U' R' L' R' L U B U B' U L B u r' b' 
84. 9.69 L R' U R L' U' R' B' R' B' U' B' R' U R B u' r l' 
85. 4.88 R' L' U' L' R U L' U L' U' L R' L B u' l' 
86. 8.42 L R' U' R L' U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L' u b 
87. (3.44) R' L B' u r' l' b 
88. 9.57 R L R L R L U L' U L U' R U R' U' R L' B r l b' 
89. 7.24 R' L' U' L' R U L' U' R B U B R B L B u r' b' 
90. 7.56 R' U' L' R L' U' R U' R' L' U' L' B r' b' 
91. 11.24 R L' R' L U R B U' B' u' r' l b' 
92. 7.65 R' U' R L U L' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B' u' r' b 
93. 10.28 R' U L' U' R L R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R L' u' r' l b 
94. 10.25 U' R' L R' U L' R' U R' L R L' R B u' r 
95. 5.51 U L U' L' U' R' L R L' U' R' L' r' b 
96. 8.19 L' R' L' R' L' R' U R B U B r l b' 
97. 9.34 L U' B' L' U' B U' R L' U L U' L R' L B u l b 
98. 4.03 L R L R' L R U R' U R U R' U' r l b 
99. 8.63 L' R' L R' L R' L' U' R U' R' U L' U L R L' u r l b 
100. 7.87 R' U L' R' U' L R L B' R' B R' L' U L' B' u

Average of 100 PB could have been better but I'll take it. Also my first recorded average of 100

The 3.44 (solve 87) was kinda fail seeing as it was 3 moves + 4 tips 
(2.03 tps)

Also average of 12 PB

Best Average of 12: 7.24
Best Time: 3.97
Worst Time: 9.17
Standard Deviation: 1.3 (18.2%)

1. 7.06 L U L R U' L R' L R B' R L B L R U' L' u' r l b 
2. 7.68 L' U' R' U L R U' R U' R' U L' u r' l b 
3. (3.97) R' L U L' U' R L U' R U' R' U L' U L' B u' r 
4. 8.33 L R L R' U L R U' R' U R' B u' r l 
5. 8.90 L' R' U L R U' R U' R' L' U' L U R' B r' l' b' 
6. 8.59 R L U R' L' R' L' R' U' R L R U R' u r' l' b 
7. (9.17) B R' U B' R U R B U B' U R' U' L' B u b 
8. 4.41 R L' U L U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' L' u r' l 
9. 7.88 U' R' L' R' L U R L B' R' B R' L' R' B u r' l' b' 
10. 7.13 L B' L R B L U' R' U R' L B r b 
11. 5.56 L U' L R' U L R U' L' U L U L' U' L R u' r l' b 
12. 6.90 R L' U' L U R' U L R' L' R' B u l b 

PB by 0.05


----------



## aaronb (Nov 21, 2011)

I finally learned the G-Perms, and now know full PLL, and 3LLL.


----------



## APdRF (Nov 21, 2011)

Rubik's cube
21-nov-2011

Mean: 14.97
Average: 14.97
Best Time: 11.62
Median: 14.94
Worst Time: 18.25
Standard deviation: 1.38

Best average of 5: 13.25
70-74 - 13.57 13.82 12.37 (14.52) (11.62)

Best average of 12: 13.85
69-80 - 13.66 13.57 13.82 12.37 14.52 (11.62) 14.57 14.82 (15.11) 13.94 12.91 14.27



Spoiler



1. 13.12 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L D' F' U2 F2 L' B F2 L D
2. 14.68 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F L' F2 L2
3. 14.61 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B' L' F' D F' R2 D R' L D
4. 15.27 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F D' B2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 R F'
5. 13.88 U F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D F L F2 U' L' B' D' B R F2 L'
6. 13.69 R2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L' B' U' L2 B' D' U' F' L' D L2
7. 15.25 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' D2 F D' B' R' U F' L' F' R
8. 14.97 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 U2 R' U' L2 D' B R2 U2 B R' B' U'
9. 16.13 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' R U R' F L' D F' U' L U2
10. 12.41 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L B F2 D' B2 U B2 L D2 B2 U2
11. 13.26 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L' D' B R' D B2 U R' U B
12. 16.72 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B L' D B' L U F2 R2 U2 F' U'
13. 14.44 D U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' B R' F' D2 R' B D' U B
14. 15.78 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 F' R L2 B' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L2
15. 16.91 D B2 D L2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 U R B D' B D U2 L D2 L2 U2
16. 14.39 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 L2 B' D' U L F R U B' U2 F2 R2
17. 16.20 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 B' D' B' F2 R' F' U B2 F2 U2
18. 15.28 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L D2 U' R F' D' R2 B' R D' U'
19. 14.36 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D B2 R2 D L2 B' D' L2 B2 D' L U B' R2 D' L2
20. 15.75 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D R' D2 R' D' B D' U' L D U'
21. 13.02 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' F L U' R U F D B' F' D U2
22. 13.29 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 U F' R2 U' F R' D2 L' D' B' R2 D
23. 16.61 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F' R' B' D' L' F2 R' B2 D R U
24. 14.33 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B' F L' B' R' U L D2 F' L2 U2
25. 16.06 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D L B' D' B' U' B R L F' U
26. 15.05 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B L B D2 R B' D2 F' U' B
27. 13.71 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L R2 F U' F L' F L2 B' R2 U'
28. 12.65 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D F2 L D B L2 D' U' R F2 D2 L' B'
29. 16.61 D2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L D2 U' L2 B L' D2 U2 R2 D'
30. 16.59 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U L' D2 F2 D' R' U2 L2 F' D' B F2
31. 16.17 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 B' D R U' R2 B2 D2 U2 L U'
32. 13.82 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U F' R B D R2 B' R D B' F' U2
33. 16.98 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L D' L' B R B L2 D B2 F
34. 15.42 U2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 B L2 B L' F' U L2 U' R'
35. 17.12 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B' D2 R F2 U' B D2 F U' F2
36. 14.77 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 R F' U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B F' U
37. 15.64 D' B2 F2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B U R' B2 R F2 U2 F R' U2
38. 12.71 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L' F' U2 B D' B L2 F' L' D2 U2
39. 13.99 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 D F2 U2 L F D' R2 D2 R' D2 B2 U' F2 U2
40. 15.27 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' F' D U L D' B U2 B2 D2
41. 14.30 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U' R' F R2 L B' D' U B2 R2 F' R'
42. 14.85 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U B U F' D2 B R2 U' L' D' L' U'
43. 14.69 D U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 L B' L B2 U B' U2 F L2 D
44. 13.05 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B' F2 D' R2 B2 L' D R2 B2
45. 15.92 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D F' L' D2 B2 U' L' D B F2 R U2
46. 16.36 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R F2 L B2 R B U L U2 F' U2
47. 16.42 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B R L D B' U' R U2 L' F R
48. 15.07 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 U2 F U' R' L' D2 B L' D B' D2
49. 15.70 D' U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D L F2 R' U' B' D' R U
50. 15.95 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U2 L' D B' F' R' U2 L2 U F D' U'
51. 15.86 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L F U' L D B2 R D R' B
52. 15.07 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 D' U' R U2 B' D F2 L B2 R' U B U2
53. 15.75 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R U2 L B L U' R B R2 D' U2
54. 14.88 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B' R' L D F L2 D U2 B' L2 U'
55. 15.80 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U F L' B' D2 F D' B2 R2 U2 L' U2
56. 13.24 D B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 U' B' R' D2 F' U2 F
57. 15.45 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 R' L2 U' B' U' B D' F D' R L'
58. 13.86 U' L2 D U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B D B2 D' L D F2 L' F' D2
59. 15.27 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F D R2 B' L' F L' F' R' L'
60. 14.86 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 R' B' L2 B' R' U L B2 F D
61. 16.47 D R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F D' R' L F' U' F2 U B R2
62. 14.11 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 D F2 R F2 U' L B' D2 L' F' U2 B2
63. 13.22 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U L D' B D' B2 R' B' D2 L' U
64. 18.03 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U' L F' R' D L' U2 F' D L' D' U'
65. 12.40 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 R B' U F' R' D2 F' L F D' U2
66. 17.87 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U B' L D2 L D' U2 B L' F' R U2
67. 17.23 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F' R L B L B' R2 F2 U B D U2
68. 15.75 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U' L' B2 D2 U' R F D U' F R
69. 13.66 B2 D' B2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 L' F' U' B2 U' R2 D' U' F L
70. 13.57 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U F B2 R B2 U' F2 R U' F R' D2
71. 13.82 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' F R' B' D' F U F' R2 L U2
72. 12.37 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B F2 U' R D L2 U' B2 L' U2
73. 14.52 R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' F R2 B' R2 F2 R U2 R2 D' U'
74. 11.62 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U B' D F2 L B' F2 R2 B2 D'
75. 14.57 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D U' R B2 R B2 F R2 U' B R' D' L U'
76. 14.82 L2 D R2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 L B' D R2 L D F2
77. 15.11 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L B L' D' R B' D2 R2 U
78. 13.94 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 L' D U R U L F' D U2
79. 12.91 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U L F' D L' D2 B D' F U' L2
80. 14.27 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 U R2 D' L2 F' R' D' B' F U2 R' B' R B2 U'
81. 18.25 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 L' B2 R' U' B' U' R' U2
82. 13.94 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' B' L' F2 R B2 D' F L' F2 U'
83. 13.64 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' B' U2 R' B' F D2 R' U' F' D' U
84. 15.86 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R' B' D B2 L' F' L2 B2 U F' U'
85. 13.96 L2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D L U' R2 B R' B L2 D2 U'
86. 14.91 D F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U L2 D U2 R L D' L2 D' U R B' U' F
87. 17.42 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R B U L2 D R' L U'
88. 16.06 R2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U R F2 D L B2 F2 L' B R' F D
89. 13.91 F2 D2 U F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' D' F U R' L' U R2 B R
90. 16.17 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D B' D L' B2 R' F' D2
91. 16.20 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U L2 F' R' D L2 B' F L U2 L D' U'
92. 15.52 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 F D R' L U' B D2 U' B' F' U
93. 14.83 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U F2 L' B U' B' U' F' R2 L' D' L
94. 14.47 L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U' L2 F U2 F2 U2 B' R L U'
95. 16.89 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D F' U' B F2 R' U L' B' D U
96. 13.54 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R D2 B' R D B R L2 U L' D
97. 15.98 R2 U R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B U' R' F' R F' U2 F' L' D' F2
98. 15.42 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F' B2 U' R D2 L D2 B F2 U'
99. 16.39 R2 F2 R2 L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 U' F' U' L D B R' B' D2 U F2
100. 13.66 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B' R2 L D' F2 D' L U' B' L U'



A good session


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 21, 2011)

I solved the 4x4 one handed :O

Is there an official category for that? xD


----------



## APdRF (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I need to doblepost  : 

I did 100 of cubes more and smashed mi PB Ao5 (12.53) and Ao100 (14.89). The Ao200 still sub-15, I'm so happy!  

Rubik's cube
21-nov-2011

Mean: 14.98
Average: 14.98
Best Time: 11.62
Median: 15.07
Worst Time: 18.25
Standard deviation: 1.42

Best average of 5: 12.53
149-153 - 12.41 12.94 (11.91) (13.22) 12.24

Best average of 12: 13.85
69-80 - 13.66 13.57 13.82 12.37 14.52 (11.62) 14.57 14.82 (15.11) 13.94 12.91 14.27



Spoiler



1. 13.12 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L D' F' U2 F2 L' B F2 L D
2. 14.68 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F L' F2 L2
3. 14.61 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B' L' F' D F' R2 D R' L D
4. 15.27 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F D' B2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 R F'
5. 13.88 U F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D F L F2 U' L' B' D' B R F2 L'
6. 13.69 R2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L' B' U' L2 B' D' U' F' L' D L2
7. 15.25 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' D2 F D' B' R' U F' L' F' R
8. 14.97 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 U2 R' U' L2 D' B R2 U2 B R' B' U'
9. 16.13 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' R U R' F L' D F' U' L U2
10. 12.41 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L B F2 D' B2 U B2 L D2 B2 U2
11. 13.26 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L' D' B R' D B2 U R' U B
12. 16.72 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B L' D B' L U F2 R2 U2 F' U'
13. 14.44 D U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' B R' F' D2 R' B D' U B
14. 15.78 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 F' R L2 B' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L2
15. 16.91 D B2 D L2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 U R B D' B D U2 L D2 L2 U2
16. 14.39 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 L2 B' D' U L F R U B' U2 F2 R2
17. 16.20 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 B' D' B' F2 R' F' U B2 F2 U2
18. 15.28 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L D2 U' R F' D' R2 B' R D' U'
19. 14.36 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D B2 R2 D L2 B' D' L2 B2 D' L U B' R2 D' L2
20. 15.75 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D R' D2 R' D' B D' U' L D U'
21. 13.02 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' F L U' R U F D B' F' D U2
22. 13.29 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 U F' R2 U' F R' D2 L' D' B' R2 D
23. 16.61 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F' R' B' D' L' F2 R' B2 D R U
24. 14.33 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B' F L' B' R' U L D2 F' L2 U2
25. 16.06 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D L B' D' B' U' B R L F' U
26. 15.05 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B L B D2 R B' D2 F' U' B
27. 13.71 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L R2 F U' F L' F L2 B' R2 U'
28. 12.65 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D F2 L D B L2 D' U' R F2 D2 L' B'
29. 16.61 D2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L D2 U' L2 B L' D2 U2 R2 D'
30. 16.59 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U L' D2 F2 D' R' U2 L2 F' D' B F2
31. 16.17 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 B' D R U' R2 B2 D2 U2 L U'
32. 13.82 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U F' R B D R2 B' R D B' F' U2
33. 16.98 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L D' L' B R B L2 D B2 F
34. 15.42 U2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 B L2 B L' F' U L2 U' R'
35. 17.12 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B' D2 R F2 U' B D2 F U' F2
36. 14.77 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 R F' U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B F' U
37. 15.64 D' B2 F2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B U R' B2 R F2 U2 F R' U2
38. 12.71 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L' F' U2 B D' B L2 F' L' D2 U2
39. 13.99 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 D F2 U2 L F D' R2 D2 R' D2 B2 U' F2 U2
40. 15.27 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' F' D U L D' B U2 B2 D2
41. 14.30 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U' R' F R2 L B' D' U B2 R2 F' R'
42. 14.85 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U B U F' D2 B R2 U' L' D' L' U'
43. 14.69 D U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 L B' L B2 U B' U2 F L2 D
44. 13.05 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B' F2 D' R2 B2 L' D R2 B2
45. 15.92 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D F' L' D2 B2 U' L' D B F2 R U2
46. 16.36 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R F2 L B2 R B U L U2 F' U2
47. 16.42 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B R L D B' U' R U2 L' F R
48. 15.07 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 U2 F U' R' L' D2 B L' D B' D2
49. 15.70 D' U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D L F2 R' U' B' D' R U
50. 15.95 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U2 L' D B' F' R' U2 L2 U F D' U'
51. 15.86 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L F U' L D B2 R D R' B
52. 15.07 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 D' U' R U2 B' D F2 L B2 R' U B U2
53. 15.75 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R U2 L B L U' R B R2 D' U2
54. 14.88 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B' R' L D F L2 D U2 B' L2 U'
55. 15.80 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U F L' B' D2 F D' B2 R2 U2 L' U2
56. 13.24 D B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 U' B' R' D2 F' U2 F
57. 15.45 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 R' L2 U' B' U' B D' F D' R L'
58. 13.86 U' L2 D U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B D B2 D' L D F2 L' F' D2
59. 15.27 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F D R2 B' L' F L' F' R' L'
60. 14.86 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 R' B' L2 B' R' U L B2 F D
61. 16.47 D R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F D' R' L F' U' F2 U B R2
62. 14.11 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 D F2 R F2 U' L B' D2 L' F' U2 B2
63. 13.22 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U L D' B D' B2 R' B' D2 L' U
64. 18.03 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U' L F' R' D L' U2 F' D L' D' U'
65. 12.40 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 R B' U F' R' D2 F' L F D' U2
66. 17.87 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U B' L D2 L D' U2 B L' F' R U2
67. 17.23 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F' R L B L B' R2 F2 U B D U2
68. 15.75 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U' L' B2 D2 U' R F D U' F R
69. 13.66 B2 D' B2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 L' F' U' B2 U' R2 D' U' F L
70. 13.57 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U F B2 R B2 U' F2 R U' F R' D2
71. 13.82 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' F R' B' D' F U F' R2 L U2
72. 12.37 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B F2 U' R D L2 U' B2 L' U2
73. 14.52 R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' F R2 B' R2 F2 R U2 R2 D' U'
74. 11.62 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U B' D F2 L B' F2 R2 B2 D'
75. 14.57 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D U' R B2 R B2 F R2 U' B R' D' L U'
76. 14.82 L2 D R2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 L B' D R2 L D F2
77. 15.11 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L B L' D' R B' D2 R2 U
78. 13.94 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 L' D U R U L F' D U2
79. 12.91 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U L F' D L' D2 B D' F U' L2
80. 14.27 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 U R2 D' L2 F' R' D' B' F U2 R' B' R B2 U'
81. 18.25 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 L' B2 R' U' B' U' R' U2
82. 13.94 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' B' L' F2 R B2 D' F L' F2 U'
83. 13.64 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' B' U2 R' B' F D2 R' U' F' D' U
84. 15.86 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R' B' D B2 L' F' L2 B2 U F' U'
85. 13.96 L2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D L U' R2 B R' B L2 D2 U'
86. 14.91 D F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U L2 D U2 R L D' L2 D' U R B' U' F
87. 17.42 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R B U L2 D R' L U'
88. 16.06 R2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U R F2 D L B2 F2 L' B R' F D
89. 13.91 F2 D2 U F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' D' F U R' L' U R2 B R
90. 16.17 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D B' D L' B2 R' F' D2
91. 16.20 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U L2 F' R' D L2 B' F L U2 L D' U'
92. 15.52 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 F D R' L U' B D2 U' B' F' U
93. 14.83 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U F2 L' B U' B' U' F' R2 L' D' L
94. 14.47 L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U' L2 F U2 F2 U2 B' R L U'
95. 16.89 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D F' U' B F2 R' U L' B' D U
96. 13.54 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R D2 B' R D B R L2 U L' D
97. 15.98 R2 U R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B U' R' F' R F' U2 F' L' D' F2
98. 15.42 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F' B2 U' R D2 L D2 B F2 U'
99. 16.39 R2 F2 R2 L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 U' F' U' L D B R' B' D2 U F2
100. 13.66 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B' R2 L D' F2 D' L U' B' L U'
101. 15.12 U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U B R L' D2 R2 B' L F D U
102. 14.02 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F' R2 L2 U' L' B L2 F2 D' R' D2
103. 15.41 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B D F' L U' R F U2 F U
104. 15.33 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U B' D R U2 R U R U R D2
105. 14.80 D U B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' D U2 F L2 U L2 F2
106. 17.45 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 U L U' L2 B' F' D' F' R' L' D U'
107. 16.56 F2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' F' U2 R' L2 B' F2 U' R' F' D'
108. 15.88 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L' U2 B' L' U2 R2 F' U2 B' D R'
109. 13.55 R2 D B2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 D' U' F' D2 B D' B U2 B2 R' U L' U'
110. 11.87 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D L2 U F U R D' R2 L' D F' D' U'
111. 14.05 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D U F2 D2 F' R U' R2 F2 D2 L' F D L2
112. 14.71 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F R B' L2 U R' B D2 F2 L2
113. 13.86 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 U B' D U2 R2 D' R' F R D2 L
114. 15.88 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U B R U' L' B' F R B' F R2 U'
115. 15.75 F2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R F2 L2 B R2 F D' U' L' B U2
116. 16.58 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B2 L U' R' B' L2 U2 L' D U'
117. 17.39 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' B' D R2 F2 U' L F D' R
118. 16.28 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 R' U' L D2 B' L U L2 U'
119. 16.39 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R' U2 L2 F' U' L2 D F U' R' D2
120. 12.95 U B2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U F' U' B R2 U' F2 L' D L2 U'
121. 16.25 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U L2 D' R2 U R F U2 R' L' U' B2 D' B L' D'
122. 15.39 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R' F U' F L2 D2 U2 F' U' L'
123. 15.41 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' F D2 B' D2 L D R' B' D2 L U'
124. 15.54 D' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L' F2 D' R' B R' B2 D' F' U2
125. 16.64 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 B' R' L' B U2 L2 U2 F' D F'
126. 15.28 B2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 L F' D' L B' D' B2
127. 17.09 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R' F' R' F' U2 R' D2 R' F L D2
128. 13.47 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 U L2 F2 U' F' R B U' R' F L' U2 F2 U'
129. 15.60 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U B' L2 D' F2 D2 F' L' D U' L U2
130. 14.75 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U' R2 B' F D' R' L2 D' F2 R' L' F'
131. 13.01 U2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' B' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' R' D U2
132. 12.46 L2 D R2 B2 D U B2 F2 R2 D' R B F R' F2 R B D' R' L U
133. 14.88 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D U' L2 U' B2 L U F L' B2 L D' B2 F' L
134. 15.41 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B' F' U L D' L' U R2 L2 B2 D'
135. 15.98 U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' F R2 D2 B L2 U' R2 F2 L'
136. 15.64 L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D' U' F2 D2 F' D U2 B2 U' L' F D2 B2 R2
137. 15.38 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' U' R' D B2 R' L' U' F U B' L D2
138. 15.37 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F L U' L F2 D2 L B D U2
139. 16.28 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 U B2 U F2 D' L D2 F R' L U F2 U R B' L
140. 15.05 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D' R D' U2 B' F' U B' U' R2 L' D
141. 16.08 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 F D B' F R' D2 L F R2 B U'
142. 14.12 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L' R2 F' U2 R U2 B2 F D' L
143. 16.71 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 U B F2 U R D' F R' L U' R' D2
144. 16.11 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B U' L2 U' R' U' R' B2 L2 F'
145. 15.58 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' L D F' D' R' U' L B2 F L
146. 16.32 D U L2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' B L F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U' B2 L' U'
147. 14.35 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L F' D R' L' D2 R2 B' L'
148. 15.91 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' L' B2 R' D' U B' D' B2 F R'
149. 12.41 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R' F2 D U F' R D2 U' B' L' U'
150. 12.94 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 B R2 D' R D2 F' D2
151. 11.91 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D F' R2 F L2 D U' R B R F U'
152. 13.22 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 F U F D' U' F2 R' U2 B F U'
153. 12.24 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F D U' B2 R' D F R B' F'
154. 12.63 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D R' D' B' L' B' D B U2 F' L'
155. 16.16 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 D R2 U B L' B F D2 B U B R' L2 U'
156. 14.96 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U F U2 R' L' F2 R2 D F D' L2 U2
157. 16.00 B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 D U' F2 R2 F' U B U2 B D2 F2 L' F2
158. 17.50 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 U R' F D U' L' D B D
159. 13.90 U' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R U' R2 F2 L2 U' B R U F2
160. 15.58 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' B' F L' B2 F2 L F' U' R'
161. 14.00 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 U L2 D B' F' U F L' U2 F2 L D2 L2
162. 13.13 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U' L2 F' D' R' F2 D' L' F2 U F L'
163. 14.75 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U2 R2 U B2 R L' B R L2 D U' L D' U
164. 13.68 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 B L2 D' F2 D2 B' F2 R F D2
165. 15.70 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U B L B2 L2 F2 D R B' F2 R2 D2
166. 14.11 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D' L' U' B2 D L2 U B' F' U R
167. 13.58 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 U F2 D2 F' D' L B' R2 F2 D L2 D' L' U'
168. 15.20 U' F2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R B' U L B' U L' D' L' F' U'
169. 13.11 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L D R2 U2 B U' R L' F'
170. 13.72 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' R2 L' B L' D' F L' F' L' D2
171. 17.62 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' R' B U' L' D' U F2 U L'
172. 13.58 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 U B R L' B F2 U R U L2 D' L2
173. 13.96 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 B' D B' F' L2 F' R U F' D2
174. 17.69 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F' D2 U' R F' D' F L2 F L' U'
175. 17.24 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D' R F' U' F' R' B' L F2 D R2 L2
176. 13.93 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D U B2 D R2 B' F U' R D R2 B F2 R U
177. 13.96 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F D' L' U' R2 D2 F' D U2 L'
178. 13.47 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 U' B' L U' R2 U B D2 F2 L D'
179. 13.07 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 D F L' D F2 U L U L B' D'
180. 15.33 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R' L2 B L F' U2 B D U2 R' U'
181. 16.58 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R' D B' F2 U B2 L' B L2 B'
182. 16.38 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' R U2 R2 F' L' B U2 L' U2 R U2
183. 14.14 D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U F2 D F' D U2 B' L B' R U' B' U R'
184. 14.47 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' B R2 B2 R D' R' F2 L F2 D2
185. 16.08 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R' D' B' F R2 D' R' D2 F2 L D'
186. 16.55 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 U L2 U F2 U2 R F' L B2 R2 F R F' U F2
187. 13.51 U L2 U F2 D B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' L' U L2 F2 U B' F R L' D'
188. 14.52 U2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 L' F' U' B' L B2 D' B F' U' R2
189. 16.19 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L B F2 R2 U2 B' L' U L U
190. 15.82 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U L' B' D' U' B R' U2 B' R' D'
191. 14.63 R2 D2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R' D' B' R' L2 B D2 U2 L D'
192. 16.55 U F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F' L U' R2 F' L' D2 R2 B2 L' D'
193. 14.99 B2 U F2 D B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D F2 R' D' U R' L2 F R D2 L' F2 U2
194. 15.39 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' D2 U' B F L' U' R' U' L' U
195. 12.93 D R2 D' B2 D U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F' L' F2 R2 D' F' L U F2 U'
196. 15.21 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R F2 R' U2 L2 U2 B R L' F D
197. 14.60 R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D F' U R L' D2 U' B R' F D2 U2
198. 11.84 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' R' B' F' D B F U2 F' U F2 U
199. 17.15 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R D L F' U' B U F D R D'
200. 17.79 U2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R D' F' U2 R' D L F' D' B2 U2


----------



## CRO (Nov 21, 2011)

16.31 average on Croatian open


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 21, 2011)

Ao12 new PB 20.26

1. 21.10
2. 20.45
3. 22.60
4. 17.56
5. (15.67)
6. 19.34
7. 23.01
8. (38.35)
9. 16.63
10. 20.56
11. 18.82
12. 22.54


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 21, 2011)

Sub 50 Ao100



Spoiler



100:	00:49.97	x
99:	00:43.90	x
98:	00:53.91	x
97:	00:46.05	x
96:	00:58.79	x
95:	00:54.95	x
94:	00:42.68	x
93:	00:43.37	x
92:	00:49.20	x
91:	00:45.22	x
90:	00:50.53	x
89:	00:47.26	x
88:	00:44.26	x
87:	00:56.88	x
86:	00:44.17	x
85:	00:40.11	x
84:	00:55.40	x
83:	00:47.29	x
82:	00:42.75	x
81:	00:46.21	x
80:	00:44.51	x
79:	00:54.25	x
78:	00:46.66	x
77:	00:50.24	x
76:	00:51.34	x
75:	00:45.32	x
74:	00:37.34	x
73:	00:51.72	x
72:	00:34.61	x
71:	00:48.13	x
70:	00:52.40	x
69:	00:47.70	x
68:	00:46.80	x
67:	00:44.30	x
66:	00:48.08	x
65:	00:46.06	x
64:	00:51.51	x
63:	00:42.84	x
62:	00:55.40	x
61:	00:45.05	x
60:	00:57.84	x
59:	00:43.15	x
58:	00:53.19	x
57:	00:57.78	x
56:	00:52.19	x
55:	00:51.32	x
54:	00:44.59	x
53:	00:54.79	x
52:	00:56.65	x
51:	00:42.39	x
50:	00:59.48	x
49:	00:44.80	x
48:	00:43.39	x
47:	00:42.43	x
46:	00:34.83	x
45:	00:45.47	x
44:	00:43.63	x
43:	00:43.92	x
42:	00:57.33	x
41:	00:52.28	x
40:	00:47.90	x
39:	00:59.08	x
38:	00:56.20	x
37:	00:53.76	x
36:	00:53.31	x
35:	00:46.28	x
34:	00:42.71	x
33:	00:45.54	x
32:	00:49.57	x
31:	00:43.15	x
30:	00:50.78	x
29:	00:50.10	x
28:	00:49.59	x
27:	00:40.61	x
26:	00:41.69	x
25:	00:55.01	x
24:	00:44.05	x
23:	00:52.33	x
22:	00:48.55	x
21:	00:52.97	x
20:	00:53.42	x
19:	00:42.75	x
18:	00:52.53	x
17:	00:57.47	x
16:	00:47.50	x
15:	00:47.51	x
14:	00:44.29	x
13:	00:46.64	x
12:	00:52.59	x
11:	00:49.45	x
10:	00:50.45	x
9:	00:32.25	x 
8:	00:50.80	x
7:	00:46.55	x
6:	00:42.63	x
5:	00:44.75	x
4:	00:52.96	x
3:	00:48.84	x
2:	00:52.98	x
1:	01:00.47	x



Average 48.49
Best: 32.25
Worst: 1:0047

Also new PB, 32.25


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.15
1. 9.83 F2 D' B' D R U L B R' L D2 U B F2 D R' U' D' L' D2 U R L D' B 
2. 9.55 D R2 B' U L' R2 D F D L B2 F D F2 D2 L B2 F U F2 U2 R F' D2 R' 
3. 11.14 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 F U' F U D' F' L U R' F2 D B' L' D' B' R 
4. 10.97 L B2 R' B2 R D' B' U B2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F2 U2 D' F D' B U R2 L' U2 L' 
5. 11.85 B D U' F2 U' L' B' L' U2 F L' B' U' D' R' D F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F R L2 F 
6. 11.04 D R' D U F U B U' R' B F' D F2 U' D F D L' D B F U' D2 B' L2 
7. 9.38 D2 F R' F' D' U2 R2 U R' L' D R' U2 R' U2 L2 F' R2 L' F D' U' L' B' F' 
*8. (12.51) U B2 D' B L' U' B' F' L D2 B2 R U R' L2 U2 R B2 D2 U2 F' U B L2 R 
9. 9.02 F' D U2 L2 R' B' L' F' R' B' D' F' L2 U2 D' B' F L B U' L2 F R2 U2 D2 
10. 9.55 B2 U2 L' U D' R' F D' L2 U B L' F R' U D2 B' U R' B F' U R2 L' U' 
11. (8.92) F' B' R F2 U' B' D' R2 D' F' D2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F U F U' D B R D B' 
12. 9.20 L2 U L' F D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U R' B D2 R' B' R2 D2 L' B U' D2 B2 L2 F*

bolded is *9.26 avg5*
and this (OLLCP ): *7.41* U' F B2 D B2 F L2 U' F R F' R' U L D2 U' R2 U F R2 L' F2 B' L R2 

gaining back some 2H speed I guess


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2011)

13.17 simsolve. PB on hi-games. My only sub13 was done at work on IE6, and I can't sign into hi-games from that browser. 

I choked at the end. I went slower during OLL/PLL because I knew the solve was really fast.

F2L done at 8.5. I had the first OLL of yperm (as my OLL) and then yrotation Jperm.

Should have easily been sub13 but I got scared :-/.


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 13.17 simsolve. PB on hi-games. My only sub13 was done at work on IE6, and I can't sign into hi-games from that browser.
> 
> I choked at the end. I went slower during OLL/PLL because I knew the solve was really fast.
> 
> ...


 
I was doing really well on a solve, like sub-10 f2l and I saw that time pop up on the chat bar, looked at it, then butchered OLL and rage quit the solve...could've been sub-14...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 21, 2011)

7.02 single. FML.

B' R' L2 U B' D' R D' L2 R' D B2 D' F' B L2 B R2 U' R D2 B U' F2 R

x Cross: F R2 F'
F2L 2: U R' U' R 
F2L 3: U2 L U' L2 U L
F2L 4: U2 y R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: U3 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2011)

14.16, 14.39, 14.78 17.69, 15.32=*14.83 * sim 

Also 2:39.93 AO12 555 today. 2:36.xx best AO5.

Edit-16.42 AO12.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 22, 2011)

22.22 3x3 single


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 22, 2011)

Earlier today I got 3 17.99 solves in 11 solves. 2 out of 3 were 17.99 and then another came up a little while later.


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 22, 2011)

17.01 Jing's pyraminx single with my own method


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 22, 2011)

21.27 OH single
Ya, I know I suck


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2011)

Teraminx sim...

sub-15 single! 
14:49.422 = 2710 @ 3.05

and... I did an average of 5 !_!
15:32.343 16:50.358 (14:49.422) 14:50.97 (16:55.453) => 15:44.557


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> I was doing really well on a solve, like sub-10 f2l and I saw that time pop up on the chat bar, looked at it, then butchered OLL and rage quit the solve...could've been sub-14...


 
On my channel I have a video of a solve that would've been 6-8. iirc G-perm at 6, but I messed up last pair. I had so many potential sub 10s.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 22, 2011)

Today, while home sick, I was doing some research on commutators, and finally got a chance to look at Ryan Heise's description of them. It totally blew my mind and I understood everything completely. So now I can do (pretty much) full Heise.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 22, 2011)

21.60, 19.00, 22.30, 19.63, 24.08, 22.09, 25.20, 23.83, 19.81, 19.22, 24.26, 21.14, 22.61, 19.71, 19.80, 23.11, 20.26, 21.40, 21.47, 17.45, 18.18, 18.87, 21.75, 23.68, 21.86, 17.42, 23.29, 19.46, 22.23, 22.63, 17.73, 17.92, 22.28, 23.20, 19.87, 17.88, 22.36, 21.70, 19.90, 17.93, 23.65, 21.89, 16.40, 20.15, 20.68, 15.23, 23.01, 17.88, 16.34, 19.20, 22.22, 20.54, 24.70, 19.82, 17.42, 19.87, 23.22, 23.14, 19.99, 23.70, 17.02, 18.95, 19.23, 22.92, 24.63, 19.77, 15.24, 23.73, 20.71, 22.09, 21.69, 19.08, 17.47, 20.49, 21.85, 19.14, 20.90, 21.54, 18.18, 21.29, 22.53, 22.73, 24.06, 19.73, 24.17, 19.88, 19.83, 22.26, 25.19, 18.42, 22.65, 16.51, 23.56, 17.40, 23.43, 19.64, 23.37, 19.73, 23.58, 19.73 = 20.83 Ao100!

PB Average of 100 for 3x3. I had a 20.00 before, but that was when I started my solves while holding the cube. >__>

No other PBs, though. Sub-20, I think you will be an elusive beast for a long time ;_;

I count 41 sub-20s.


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 22, 2011)

13.32 OH avg20. lol 1oll skip and 4pll skips ...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2011)

Crazy Anson.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2011)

1.86, (2.63), (1.61), 2.09, 2.09, 1.96, 2.52, 1.93, 2.40, 1.91, 1.83, 2.00 = 2.06
Pretty good.


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 22, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.95
1. 10.50 U' B' R' F' L2 R2 F' L2 R U B' U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 B' L' R F D B' F2 
2. 10.40 L2 B F2 R2 U' D2 R2 L B' L' D2 F' R2 L D2 R D' L2 D L R' F' U' D2 F 
3. 8.97 F2 D2 B R' F2 B U' F D' L U B R2 D' R2 U2 R D F D' F D2 B2 R' B 
4. 9.65 L' D' F2 B' L2 R2 D' B2 F' L2 R2 F D2 R D U' B2 R B F' R2 U F' R2 F2 
5. 8.83 F2 D' U F' D R2 D2 U' F' B2 R' F' R U2 R U B2 R U' B' D' F B L2 R' 
6. 9.52 U' D2 L2 B' U2 L U2 F D' F B' R D' U2 L' B' R U R2 U' R2 B U' R2 U' 
7. 8.72 F R' B2 R B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R U F2 L R2 B R2 L' D2 F2 U' B U2 F' L2 
8. 9.98 B L2 B U F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L U L B2 D' U L2 D2 R B' R2 B' D' 
9. 10.72 R' F2 R' F L' B' D' R L' B' F R' B D2 R2 D U B2 L' F' L' R B D' L2 
10. (8.53) R2 D' R' U' F2 L2 R' D' F2 U R D2 L F2 L2 U' B U R2 L2 D R' L U F' 
11. (14.15) L' U' B' R L2 F' B' L D2 F' D F' L D' B F R2 U F2 D2 R2 B L' U2 B' 
12. 12.19 B2 F' R2 U' D B' F' L' B2 L R2 D' L' U' R2 U2 R D' F' U F' R D2 B' D' 

not pb since the counting 12 ruin it, just feel awesome getting those times O.O
anyway, solves 3-5 is a pb ao5 though (9.11)


----------



## avgdi (Nov 22, 2011)

Last night I learned the last 2 OLL's! I procrastinated OLL for sooo long.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 22, 2011)

20.60 OH single
Just got single yesterday too. Sub-20 gogogo


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 14.16, 14.39, 14.78 17.69, 15.32=*14.83 * sim
> 
> Also 2:39.93 AO12 555 today. 2:36.xx best AO5.
> 
> Edit-16.42 AO12.


 
That was yesterday...Took 35 solves but I think I'm back down to 2:30, which is where I was. Pretty sure this is a PB by a slight margin. 10 second drop from yesterday 

The 2:20.94 was a LL skip, and the 2:16 was a PLL skip.

2:38.31, 2:13.45, 2:42.28, 2:22.44, 2:34.87, 2:37.73, 2:20.94[LL skip ], 2:45.15, 2:23.23, 2:22.83, 2:40.40, 2:28.60, 2:23.83, 2:41.74, 2:16.75[pll skip]

number of times: 15/15
best time: 2:13.45
worst time: 2:45.15

current avg5: 2:30.94 (σ = 8.53)
best avg5: 2:25.22 (σ = 2.94)

current avg12: 2:29.66 (σ = 8.20)
best avg12: 2:29.66 (σ = 8.20)

session avg: 2:30.30 (σ = 9.13)
session mean: 2:30.17


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 22, 2011)

I solved a cube today. That's kinda a big deal.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 22, 2011)

Solved a megaminx for the first time today. It took me forever to figure out how to do the last layer without screwing up the rest... But it was fun 

(I still have absolutely no idea about how the hell can someone solve that in less than 2 minutes)

Edit: Megaminx WR at 49.90? How is that even possible?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 22, 2011)

Haven't been doing very well with 2x2 lately, and got a 1.99 AO12. For some reason, still not very happy with this.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 22, 2011)

4.92, 4.75, (2.99), 5.94, 5.57, 4.60, 4.31, 5.97, (6.49), 3.69, 4.74, 4.29 

sub 5


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 22, 2011)

First sub-20 with Roux.  19.71!


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 22, 2011)

13.28, 14.94, 16.06, 14.01, 14.21, 12.75, 14.53, 17.15, 15.37, 15.73, 15.72, 15.76 = 14.96

It's rare for me to get sub 15 Ao12 this is my fourth I think


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 22, 2011)

8.98


----------



## (X) (Nov 22, 2011)

I now, three years and three months after I started cubing, can say that i know full OLL...
POW!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 23, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Haven't been doing very well with 2x2 lately, and got a 1.99 AO12. For some reason, still not very happy with this.


 
What the fuuu...?

What was the best Ao12?


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> What the fuuu...?
> 
> What was the best Ao12?


Do you mean Ao5?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 23, 2011)

*12.11, 12.99, 9.50, (8.92), 11.83*, 13.20, (14.31), 10.06, 12.19, 13.58, 11.67, 11.65 = 11.88

11.88 average of 12, *11.14 average of 5*.

3x3sim. Both sub real 3x3 PB, so I'm now faster on sim than IRL at:

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, square 1, megaminx, gigaminx


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 23, 2011)

Julian said:


> Do you mean Ao5?


 
Nope, I'm just retarded and read Ao100. xD See my sig for more info.


----------



## Weston (Nov 23, 2011)

2-gen one handed: 4.00, 5.57, 5.31, 4.73, 4.85, (2.98), (6.35), 4.62, 5.49, 3.57, 4.64, 4.74 = 4.75
2-gen two handed: 4.29, 5.58, 5.58, (4.25), 5.45, 4.28, (7.12), 4.75, 5.03, 4.43, 4.43, 5.32 = 4.91

Well this is embarrassing.
I'm not sure which thread to put this in.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 23, 2011)

What the heck!? scrambles were fairly easy, but still wtf. Done on Skype with Andrew, Jeffrey, and Julian. Scrambles may or may not be right. No clue, qqTimer messes up all the time.


Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.07
1. 2.13 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
2. 2.06 F' U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
3. 2.31 F R2 F R' U R' F2 R F' R2 U' 
4. 2.03 U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R F U R' U' 
5. 2.30 R2 F2 R' U' F R' U2 R U R2 U' 
6. 2.47 U' R' F' R2 U2 F U' R' F' R' U' 
7. 2.71 R F' U2 F U' F U' R U' R' U' 
8. (2.96) R U2 R' F U' R U' R' U' R' U' 
9. 2.06 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F U2 F U2 R' U' 
10. 2.16 R U' F2 U' F U R2 F' U' R' U' 
11. 2.59 R' F' U' F2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
12. 1.84 F2 R2 U R F R F2 U F' R2 U' 
13. 2.03 R2 F' R F2 U R' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
14. 2.43 F R2 F U2 R' U F2 R2 U' R' U' 
15. 2.43 R2 F2 U F' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
16. 1.75 F R2 U R' U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
17. 2.47 R F2 R' U' F2 R U R U2 R' U' 
18. 2.63 R U2 F' R' F' U2 F2 R U2 R' U' 
19. 1.80 R U' R F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
20. 1.96 R2 F R2 F R' U' R2 U' F' R' U' 
21. 2.55 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' 
22. 2.05 F U' F' R F U' F2 U' F' R U' 
23. 2.19 R F2 R F2 R F R U2 F2 R' U' 
24. 2.03 F2 R U' R2 U' F2 U' R' F R' U' 
25. 2.03 R' U F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
26. 2.16 U' R2 F2 U R U F' R2 U R' U' 
27. 2.21 R' F' U2 F' R F R' U2 F' R' U' 
28. 2.03 U' F' R2 F2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
29. 2.02 R U' F R U' R' F R' U2 R2 U' 
30. 2.58 U F' R F' R2 F' U' R2 U' R' U' 
31. 2.09 F' U' F2 U' F R' U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
32. 2.03 R' U2 F R2 F R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
33. 2.53 U2 R U' R F R' F2 U F R' U' 
34. 2.47 F' R' F U2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' U' 
35. 2.59 R' U' F R' F' R U' F' U2 R' U' 
36. 2.33 F' R' U F' U F U' R U' R U' 
37. 2.55 F' R' F2 R F' R F' U R' F' U' 
38. 1.84 R2 U2 R2 U R' F2 U F' U' R' U' 
39. 2.02 U' F R2 F2 U F' R F' U' R' U' 
40. 2.41 R' F R U' F' U R' F U' R' U' 
41. 1.97 R F R F' R F R2 F U2 R' U' 
42. 1.86 R2 U2 F2 U' R U' R F' U' F' U' 
43. 1.86 R F U' R' F U F2 R' U2 R' U' 
44. 2.71 U' F R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
45. 1.83 F2 R U' F U R' U F U2 R2 U' 
46. 2.08 R U2 R2 U2 R U F2 R' U2 R' U' 
47. 2.02 R2 U' R' F' U2 F' U R U' R' U' 
48. 1.90 F R' U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U R' U' 
49. 2.05 R F2 R F2 U F2 U R' U2 R' U' 
50. 2.11 U2 R U' R F U2 F2 U2 F' R' U' 
51. 1.84 F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
52. 2.11 F R' F2 R' F R' F U' F' R' U' 
53. 2.18 F' R2 F R2 F U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
54. 2.06 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 F' U R' U' 
55. 2.34 R' U' R2 U' F2 R F' R U2 R' U' 
56. 2.43 F' U R2 U F U' R2 U' F' R' U' 
57. 1.96 U2 F' U' F U2 R' U' R' F R' U' 
58. 1.18 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' U2 F R2 U' 
59. 2.25 F2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
60. 2.11 U R2 U' F' U F2 U' R2 F R' U' 
61. 2.21 U R' U' R F' R F' R' U R' U' 
62. 2.03 F' R U' F' U2 R U F2 U2 R' U' 
63. 1.97 R2 F R2 F' R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U' 
64. 1.97 R2 F' U R' U F' U F' U2 R' U' 
65. 1.81 R' U' R U2 R' U F' R2 U' R' U' 
66. 1.69 U R F' U' R2 F2 U R' F' R' U' 
67. 1.47 F2 R2 F' R F U F R U' R' U' 
68. 1.80 F R' F U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
69. 1.72 F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U' R U2 R' U' 
70. 1.86 F' R U2 R F U2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
71. 2.08 R' F U R2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U' 
72. 1.75 F R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R U R' U' 
73. 2.25 R2 F R F' R F2 R U' F R' U' 
74. 1.52 U2 F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
75. 2.18 R2 F' R2 F U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' 
76. 1.80 U2 R U2 F2 U' F U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
77. 1.91 F' U' F U' F' U' R U2 F' R' U' 
78. (1.15) R F U F' R F2 R U2 F R' U' 
79. 1.96 R U2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
80. 1.91 R F2 U' F R2 U F' U' F R' U' 
81. 2.05 F2 U R F2 U R2 F' R' U R' U' 
82. 1.97 U R2 U' F' R2 F U' F2 U' R2 U' 
83. 2.41 R2 U2 R' U F R' U' F' U R' U' 
84. 2.00 F' U R' U2 R U F2 U2 F' R' U' 
85. 1.84 R' F2 U' R U2 F' U R U R2 U' 
86. 1.81 F2 R' U' R2 U' R2 F' R2 U' R' U' 
87. 1.72 F' R2 U F R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
88. 2.05 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F U2 R' U' 
89. 2.40 U' R U' F' U R2 F' R' U R' U' 
90. 1.86 R2 F U2 F R F' R2 F U' R2 U' 
91. 2.16 U F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U F R' U' 
92. 2.06 F' U2 F' U R' U' F2 R U R' U' 
93. 2.09 R U R F' U R U2 F' U' R' U' 
94. 2.03 U2 F2 U2 F R' U F' R U2 R2 U' 
95. 1.28 F R2 F R F2 R U F U R' U' 
96. 1.71 R' U2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' 
97. 1.61 R F2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F' U' 
98. 2.77 R F U' R2 U R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
99. 1.52 U' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R F U2 R2 U' 
100. 2.22 F' U R2 U F' R' F2 R2 U R2 U'



Best AO12: 1.81


Spoiler



1.47, 1.80, 1.72, 1.86, 2.08, 1.75, (2.25), 1.52, 2.18, 1.80, 1.91, (1.15)



Best AO5: 1.61


Spoiler



(1.28), 1.71, 1.61, (2.77), 1.52,


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 23, 2011)

worst single 2.96


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 23, 2011)

I didn't even notice that  don't know how the heck I did that.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 23, 2011)

qcube floppy sim : 0.036 solve

2 @ 55.56
Solve was kj (or R U)


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

4x4 OBLBL
yay sub-55
Also PB single by over two and a half seconds.

(1:00.05), 52.86, 58.09, 49.35, 54.82, 54.89, 57.33, 54.72, 59.43, 57.49, (46.18), 50.85 = 54.98 avg12

I rolled the 1:00 with a 1:10. -__-


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 23, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> What the heck!? scrambles were fairly easy, but still wtf. Done on Skype with Andrew, Jeffrey, and Julian. Scrambles may or may not be right. No clue, qqTimer messes up all the time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
WAT. Please tell me this wasn't with stackmat. If so, that is stackmat UWR avg12 (as well as UWR avg100.) Congratulations, I am jealous.

Edit: My 2x2 still sucks, but I got some easy scrambles:
1.50, 1.53, (2.25), 1.66, (1.31) = 1.56 2x2 average of 5 PB. 

These are probably the scrambles, might as well do reconstructions:
1.50:
F U' F2 R2 U R' F U2 R'
Solution: z' U' R F U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' (10 moves, 6.67 tps)

1.53:
R F2 U' R2 U R' U2 F U2
Solution: x z R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' F R F' U' (11 moves, 7.19 tps)

2.25:
R2 F' U2 F2 U' F U' R2 F'
Solution: z' R2 U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 U (14 moves, 6.22 tps)

1.66:
R' U2 F U' F' R F' U2 F
Solution: x y' U' R' U R' U' R U' R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F (15 moves. 9.04 tps)

1.31:
U' R2 F' U R F2 U' R' U2
Solution: x U' R2 U' R2 F U R U' R' F' (10 moves, 7.63 tps)

All from memory, but I'm pretty sure they're right.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Edit: 1:30.86 megasim. not superfast, but I just posted it so odder could see it if he opens the thread again.


 
lolben...


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 23, 2011)

All the 4x4 parity algs learnt. Honestly, I never thought I could memorize them...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 23, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> WAT. Please tell me this wasn't with stackmat. If so, that is stackmat UWR avg12 (as well as UWR avg100.) Congratulations, I am jealous.


 
Was stackmat. I don't keyboard anymore.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2 Average of 12: 2.66 

1.92, 2.64, 2.85, 3.46, (1.01)lol, 1.84, (4.72), 2.70, 2.95, 2.53, 2.87, 2.81,


Spoiler



1. 1.92 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' 
2. 2.64 U R2 F2 U R F2 U2 R' U R2 U' 
3. 2.85 U' F R' U F U2 F R2 F2 R' U' 
4. 3.46 R2 U' F R U' R U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
5. (1.01) U' R' U' R F R2 U R' U' R' U' 
6. 1.84 R' U' F2 U2 F' U R2 U F2 R' U' 
7. (4.72) F U2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U2 F' R' U' 
8. 2.70  U' R2 F' R' F U R' F2 U' R2 U' 
9. 2.95 F' U' F R' F' R U' R' U2 R2 U' 
10. 2.53 F2 R' F' R' F U2 F' R U R2 U' 
11. 2.87 R2 U2 R F' R' F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
12. 2.81 R U2 R2 F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R' U'



Two PBL skips in a row, though, 1.84 and I think you can guess the other one.

Solves 2-6 are a 2.44 average of 5 lol

I saw the PBL skip on the 1.01, but i wasn't going to risk a DNF


Guimod/stern sun and keyboard

and 3.16 average 50


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 23, 2011)

4x4 single 40.47


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 23, 2011)

8.26 Single

R D F2 B2 U' B' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' F B2 D F' L2 R B' F2 D' R' L U2 

x2 
L D' R' F 
U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
U' L' U L U' F U' F' y' 
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L 
U L U' L' U L U' L' 
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2' R' 
U 

47/8.66 = 5.4 TPS


----------



## jla (Nov 23, 2011)

3x3 9.53 single (with PLL skip)

B U F2 U B2 U R U R2 B2 D2 F L B2 L' D L U D' B' U R' D B U' 



Spoiler



z2 R' F' D' R' D
U' R U' R' U2 L' U L
R U R' R' U' R
U' R U2 R' L U L'
U R U R' U R U' R'
U2 f R U R' U' f'
U


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 23, 2011)

YES!
First sub-1 average of 12 on 4x4!


Average: 59.54
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 56.53
Worst Time: 1:05.65
Individual Times:
1.	58.96 B' Fw2 D2 R U' R' U' Rw U R2 Uw U2 F2 R Fw U2 L Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw U' L' D Uw2 L' Rw' B Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' F2
2.	58.76 Uw L Rw2 Fw2 D R Uw' Fw2 L' R' B' Fw2 F' Rw Uw L Uw' F' Rw R D2 B Fw2 R U2 F2 D' Rw' Uw' F2 L2 B' Fw' F U' R2 D U' Rw2 Uw
3.	59.49 D L D Uw Rw2 R2 F Rw Uw' L F' D2 F' Rw2 U' L Uw' L' R2 F' D Rw' Fw D U2 F L2 U2 L' Rw Fw2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B Rw'
4.	1:03.67	F' U2 R' Fw L2 Uw F' Rw' Uw R D' L' R2 U2 Rw2 D Uw' U' L' Uw Rw' Fw' F' U L F' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 U R' D2 Uw' B2 F' L'
5.	1:01.28	D2 B' D Rw F L Fw2 L' R' F' R D U2 R2 Uw' U2 L' Rw' Uw L2 R' D Uw' L R2 B2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw R' F2 Rw2 U R' Fw' R F D U'
6.	(1:05.65)	Rw Fw2 R2 Uw B2 Fw R D2 B Rw R' B2 Rw2 U' B2 F' L' U L Fw2 F R Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R D' Fw D' L U' R F' Rw U' Fw2 D2 L F2
7.	1:00.63	B' U' L2 F2 U R U2 B' Fw2 Rw D' Fw D B2 Fw F' Uw U' B L' Fw Uw' L2 D Fw' Uw F' D2 L D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 D F' L2 F Rw2 Uw2
8.	58.74 Fw' F U F L2 Rw' R B' F2 Uw2 Rw R B U L' Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' B2 F U2 L Rw2 Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F Uw' L F' R' U2 L' B D' F2 R
9.	58.84 Fw2 Uw B' R' U' F' Uw Rw' B Uw' F2 U2 F Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw L2 Rw R F2 R Fw' Uw2 B2 D2 B2 Rw2 B2 D L2 D' Uw2 F2 Rw' R Uw2 B
10.	56.63 Fw2 F2 Uw B' Fw' F2 D2 L2 Rw' Fw2 D U' L D2 Uw2 U' B' F' U R Fw F' Rw B' Fw F' Rw R2 B' Fw L Rw R2 Uw2 R2 U Rw' R B F'
11.	58.39 L' Rw2 R2 U B2 Uw2 U2 L2 B Rw' Fw' R Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U2 L' Rw' R' F' Uw' U F2 Rw2 R2 B Uw' B' Fw F D Fw Rw' U' R D Rw2 D
12.	(56.53)	F L D L Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw Uw2 U L Rw B2 F' D2 Uw Fw' D U' B Uw' Fw2 L B' Fw' F2 U2 R B' Uw' L2 Rw2 F2


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2011)

9.30 fullstep lololol
U2 R' D2 B2 R' L D2 F' R2 D' U' B' R2 F2 R' L' F R2 L' D' R L' B L2 R2


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

53.48, 52.21, (51.18), (57.32), 51.36 = 52.35


----------



## Riley (Nov 24, 2011)

Average of 171: 16.97
Best Average of 100: 16.64
Best Average of 12: 15.67
Best Average of 5: 14.91
Best Single: 12.64

21 Sub 15 Singles total.
5 Sup 20's, trying to get rid of that...

Closer to sub 15! New avg100 + avg 12 pb's.

Also started 5x5 for real:

New pb single: 3:02.22, pb avg 5: 3.22.73, pb avg 12 (first time doing 12 solves in a row ) 3:26.85


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 24, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> What the heck!? scrambles were fairly easy, but still wtf. Done on Skype with Andrew, Jeffrey, and Julian. Scrambles may or may not be right. No clue, qqTimer messes up all the time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
OMG, you mentioned me? I feel so pro.

You're a legend.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 24, 2011)

second ever sub 2 5x5 single


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

I did my first teraminx solve on qminx earlier today. The time was 80:30.xx.

I wanted to kill a baby during the first 6 centers because that **** took me 35 minutes!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2011)

11.11 fullstep NL sniggle 3x3x3 sim.

Cross barely sub1
F2L done barely sub7
OLL done barely sub9
PLL done 11.11. Went slightly slow on the L perm because I've done screwups lately on a few of them, so I took the end kinda slowish. I'm ranked 79th now on hi-games .


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Went slightly slow on the L perm



What exactly is an L perm? A lefty R-perm? I've never known what it is ;_;

Congrats on the time, by the way.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> What exactly is an L perm? A lefty R-perm? I've never known what it is ;_;
> 
> Congrats on the time, by the way.


 The other J perm.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 24, 2011)

13.23 pb ao5


----------



## JackJ (Nov 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 11.11 fullstep NL sniggle 3x3x3 sim.
> 
> Cross barely sub1
> F2L done barely sub7
> ...


 
Dude, what?! I remember when we were tied with 13.40. I still haven't beaten it. I choked on a possible sub 10 when I saw I was going to skip PLL. Oh, and I had a 15.xy LL skip too...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 24, 2011)

I did 4:33 on my first try for BLD in like....a year and a half.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Dude, what?! I remember when we were tied with 13.40. I still haven't beaten it. I choked on a possible sub 10 when I saw I was going to skip PLL. Oh, and I had a 15.xy LL skip too...


 
Yeah I got a 13.17 a bit after that, and then a sub13 (barely sub13) but not logged in. This 11.11 beats my pervious higame PB by over 2 seconds...lol. And it was fullstep <_<. If I skipped PLL it would have been sub9.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

Just did a 20.04 solve in front of ~ 8 people I don't know (my sister wanted me to show her friends).


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2011)

(1.34), 1.94, 1.34, 1.63, (2.41) = 1.64
My third 1.64, and I only have 1 avg5 under it. 

Edit: Lolfail avg12:
(1.34), 1.94, 1.34, 1.63, 2.41, 2.33, 2.68, 2.11, 2.33, 1.83, (3.16), 2.46 = 2.11


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 24, 2011)

36.15, 39.06, 38.79, (35.45), 38.74, 38.48, 40.58, (44.55), 37.48, 44.00, 42.67, 38.11 = 39.40
NP,NP ,NP ,NP ,NP ,OP, OP, DP, PP, DP, OP, NP .
hehe first 5solve on parity


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2011)

My third sub-2:
(1.44), 1.90, 2.31, 1.93, 1.69, 2.06, 1.66, 1.84, 2.22, (3.21), 2.16, 2.13 = 1.99 

Edit: 3x3 PBs:
(10.18(OLL skip)), 13.28, (17.56), 12.75, 11.41, 13.11, 12.63, 14.59, 11.93, 12.50, 11.38, 10.90 = 12.45 average of 12
11.93, (12.50), 11.38, (10.90), 11.53(PLL skip) = 11.61 average of 5

Edit: 1.77, 1.83, 1.80, 1.97, (8.05), (1.55), 1.65, 2.38, 2.02, 2.80, 2.25, 1.80 = 2.03


----------



## verdito (Nov 24, 2011)

2x2 3.21 avg5 =D

1. (1.89) U R U2 R' U2 R' U
2. (6.56) U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 U' F' U
3. 3.94 U2 R' U R' U' F R' U' R'
4. 3.32 U' F R U' F U' F2 U R 
5. 2.38 F R U2 R' F R U2 R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2011)

PB ao100 3x3x3

13.53 ao100
13.01 ao12
12.50 ao5
8.84 nl single. R' U' F' U F R oll. Hperm U auf. Cbf to reconstruct.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

Started an Ao100 for 3x3 last night, and had two PLL skips. (16.41 and 20.30 -__-) I ended on 60 solves. First solve of the morning, with no warm up at all, 18.49 PLL skip with one of my top 5 favorite OLLS and U2 AUF. >__>


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 24, 2011)

Megaminx 1:13.42


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

18.20, 16.41[P], 23.05, 19.37, 19.27, 22.10, 19.16, 20.75, 20.83, 21.14, 21.94, 17.27, 20.76, 18.68, 21.32, 18.90, 20.49, 23.49, 19.37, 23.70, 19.50, 20.07, 20.10, 20.44, 22.23, 18.31, 20.30[P], 19.75, 18.49, 17.80, 20.04, 18.67, 19.09, 18.30, 21.25, 18.09, 20.83, 24.58, 17.34, 18.10, 23.30, 16.69, 20.50, 19.89, 21.97, 24.51, 21.28, 19.08, 24.58, 20.66, 24.72, 20.84, 15.73, 23.06, 23.32, 21.55, 23.06, 22.60, 19.14, 20.08, 18.49[P], 18.71, 16.17, 22.22, 22.51, 16.96, 24.62, 20.65, 19.53, 24.24, 21.90, 24.34, 21.56, 22.48, 22.64, 21.00, 19.88, 21.16, 22.02, 18.90, 21.84, 23.22, 22.57, 22.39, 20.54, 18.15, 21.80, 19.66, 20.19, 24.51, 18.14, 23.10, 20.89, 21.89, 20.69, 19.61, 19.15, 23.00, 22.17, 19.14 = 20.70 Average of 100.

Yay PB! BTW, times with [P] mean it was a PLL skip.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 24, 2011)

nice 8, bro.


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

Is that 3x3? I doubt you got an 8 second solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 24, 2011)

emolover said:


> Is that 3x3? I doubt you got an 8 second solve.



It was probably an 18, but he missed the 1 off when he copy/pasted the times.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 24, 2011)

12.92 pb ao5
first sub-13


----------



## Hershey (Nov 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 12.92 pb ao5
> first sub-*1*3



FTFY.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 24, 2011)

Hershey said:


> FTFY.


 
Fixed

I wanna be sub-14 for bridgewater now...


----------



## Hershey (Nov 24, 2011)

Session average: 12.31
1. 12.26 F U2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R F' U2 F' D' U F' U2 R2 L D' L2 F L' U B2 F2 D 
2. (16.03) F U' B' L' R2 U R' U2 D R F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F' U F' L B' F' R2 U' D2 
3. (10.93) L F' U2 R U F' L' D2 F' R' D' B D2 R' U2 R2 D' F' D2 B2 F' D B2 F2 L 
4. 12.56 U' F L2 R' B R' D' B' R D2 F L2 U2 F B2 U' R F2 L U R L B2 F2 D 
5. 12.13 U' F2 L2 B R' B' F2 L R' U2 R2 B' R F' U F2 B2 D U2 R' F2 U F' L' F2 


lol

and 3x3 OH:
Average of 5: 17.47
1. (21.09) F U L2 F2 U' F B2 U2 D' R F' U2 B' D F2 D F' R F' U2 R B' R' U L 
2. (16.09) L U2 L2 D' F L' U' B L' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F L R' B R2 F L2 R D R' L 
3. 16.31 R U' L2 F' U' L F' D' U' L2 B2 L R B D R' F R B D F2 B2 U L R2 
4. 19.04 U F R D L U D R U2 R L2 B' U R2 B' D2 L F2 R D B' U B' R' L' 
5. 17.07 D' U L B' F D2 U' F2 D B D U B2 U2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 L' D2 B' L2 B' L2


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

4x4 OBLBL

47.28, 57.49, (46.40), 53.78, 57.86, 1:01.36, 48.61, (1:02.04), 52.89, 53.79, 59.67, 52.64 = 54.54 avg12

Apparently doing a whole bunch of 4x4 solves every single day results in improvement. Go figure.


----------



## JillianFraser (Nov 24, 2011)

Got my PB today with a 16.95 non lucky =)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

Ben wins. It was an 18  Thanks for pointing it out.

Too many 24s in that average. *rolls eyes*


----------



## chris w (Nov 25, 2011)

(17.51[ell]), 19.09[zbll], 22.52[pllskip], (28.05), 22.01 =21.21 (OH)
lol 3 1look LL's in a row


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 25, 2011)

I got a 10.71 non lucky 3x3 the other day and my PB OH solve in competition.


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

2x2

4.11, 4.75, 3.51, 3.92, 3.95, *2.35, 2.32, 3.83, 3.75, 2.83**, 3.04, 3.74, 2.28, 5.11, 3.44, 2.81, 3.88*, 2.74, 1.69, 4.19, 3.99, 3.70, 3.59, 3.52, 3.82, 3.32, 3.66, 4.01, 3.66, 4.65, 3.14, 3.88, 3.75, 3.66, 4.18, 2.97, 7.64, 3.08, 2.45, 3.87, 3.91, 3.49, 3.89, 3.22, 3.66, 2.58, 3.21, 4.37, 3.73, 3.99

Best average of 5: 2:98
Best average of 12: 3.20
Average of 50: 3.57

Wow that was really good! Beat all PB's(except single of course) by over half a second! My best average of 100 is in the high 4's. This was from my Holiday Competition.


----------



## chris w (Nov 25, 2011)

ah wut 5.42 LL skip 32/5.42 = 5.9tps
http://tinyurl.com/algx2RLF-L2U-R2


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

chris w said:


> ah wut 5.42 LL skip
> http://tinyurl.com/algx2RLF-L2U-R2


 
How many LL skips have you gotten?


----------



## chris w (Nov 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> How many LL skips have you gotten?


I've definitely had 1 on a 4x4, but I think thats the first on 3x3 since I've been using cfop, possibly one when I used LBL can't really remember. Have you gotten any?


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 25, 2011)

‎3x3: 13.39 avg5

(12.81), (18.05), 13.33, 13.21, 13.63


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

chris w said:


> I've definitely had 1 on a 4x4, but I think thats the first on 3x3 since I've been using cfop, possibly one when I used LBL can't really remember. Have you gotten any?


 
I think I had one when I was a noob(2 years ago). I know I have had one on 7x7 and it was only a PB by a second and was something like 6:30ish when record now is 4:58. I have also had one on 4x4 and it wasn't even a PB.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 25, 2011)

1.63, 2.13, 2.21, (2.41), 1.91, 1.65, 1.88, 1.66, 1.96, 1.83, 2.16, (1.41) = 1.90 2x2 average of 12 PB. 
Lol whenever I get a good average 5/12 my hands start shaking and I fail at rolling to avg100. 

Edit: Also (2.22), 1.68, (1.63), 1.66, 1.78 = 1.71 

I was rolling to avg100. I had a 2.15 avg50, but after 64 solves my session average was 2.35 with a counting 7. :fp


----------



## Lid (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally sub20 avg of 12 3x3 

19.27, 17.10, 23.20, 18.95, 22.41, (16.84), 17.90, 18.84, 18.86, (23.69), 19.77, 21.11 ==> 19.74


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 25, 2011)

14.34, (13.17), 15.06, 13.95, 15.65, 13.74, 14.44, 14.06, 13.49, 14.62, (17.42), 17.18 = 14.65


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 25, 2011)

11.66, (10.29), (13.81), 13.39, 11.93 = 12.33

OH

EDIT:11.66, 10.29, 13.81, 13.39, 11.93, 12.14, 15.94, 18.18, 14.67, 13.48, 14.75, 13.71 = 13.55


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 25, 2011)

4x4 OBLBL

45.91 single
52.24 avg5
53.19 avg12


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 2:08.11
worst time: 2:42.62

current avg5: 2:23.28 (σ = 1.38)
best avg5: 2:21.91 (σ = 4.16)

current avg12: 2:23.26 (σ = 5.91)
best avg12: 2:23.26 (σ = 5.91)

session avg: 2:28.08 (σ = 8.40)
session mean: 2:27.81

2:42.62, 2:18.12, 2:37.44, 2:33.64, 2:36.99, 2:42.28, 2:31.44, 2:37.13, *2:26.60, 2:27.01, 2:20.46, 2:10.41, 2:18.67, 2:35.81, 2:28.11, 2:31.46, 2:21.77, 2:24.49, 2:23.57, 2:08.11*

Bolded is the 2:23 average of 12. PB AO12 by 6 seconds.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice Ryan


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 25, 2011)

(15.65), 13.69, 14.24, 14.02, (12.25) = 13.98

Spiffing

edit: avg 100

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.03
worst time: 19.39

current avg5: 16.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 13.98 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 16.49 (σ = 1.02)
best avg12: 14.86 (σ = 1.05)

current avg100: 15.74 (σ = 1.54)


Was sitting at 15.5x for a while. Probably could of done better it it weren't 11pm :|


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2011)

Decided to do 3x3:
Avg100: 12.90
Avg12: 11.93 | 11.85, 12.28, 12.89, (14.16), 12.35, 10.66, 12.23, 13.25, 10.60, (10.53), 12.29, 10.87
Avg5: 11.16 | 10.66, 12.23, (13.25), 10.60, (10.53)

No sub-10s.

All PBs


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.51 
4.11, 4.75, 3.51, 3.92, 3.95, 2.35, 2.32, 3.83, 3.75, 2.83, 3.04, 3.74, 2.28, 5.11, 3.44, 2.81, 3.88, 2.74, 1.69, 4.19, 3.99, 3.70, 3.59, 3.52, 3.82, 3.32, 3.66, 4.01, 3.66, 4.65, 3.14, 3.88, 3.75, 3.66, 4.18, 2.97, 7.64, 3.08, 2.45, 3.87, 3.91, 3.49, 3.89, 3.22, 3.66, 2.58, 3.21, 4.37, 3.73, 3.99, 3.02, 3.77, 4.18, 2.54, 2.70, 4.25, 4.12, 3.11, 2.60, 3.94, 4.63, 3.34, 4.44, 3.05, 4.21, 1.66, 3.56, 3.54, 4.24, 4.19, *1.81, 1.80, 2.54, 3.70, 2.86, 3.77, 2.90, 4.20, 2.28, 2.45, 2.90, 1.92*, 3.45, 3.89, 4.02, 3.44, 3.23, 6.17, 3.13, 3.77, 3.87, DNF, 3.94, 5.10, 3.65, 2.36, 3.21, 4.08, 3.23, 3.64

Best avg5: 2.40 

Best avg12: 2.71

If only we could use keyboard in competition. This was done with CFOP, Ortega, and 10 or so CLL's.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2011)

10:43.90, 8:57.78, 9:08.12, 9:59.53, 8:19.16, 8:52.86, 9:15.49, 9:13.55, 9:03.12, 8:34.21, 9:24.39, 8:31.57, 8:49.92

7x7x7. It killed me I had to roll out the first solve. I really wanted the sub9 AO12.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 8:19.16
worst time: 10:43.90

current avg5: 8:49.08 (σ = 14.47)
best avg5: 8:49.08 (σ = 14.47)

current avg12: 8:59.10 (σ = 17.37)
best avg12: 8:59.10 (σ = 17.37)

session avg: 9:04.59 (σ = 24.57)
session mean: 9:08.74


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 26, 2011)

3x3x3 Single PB: 8.66

Scramble: R' F' R' F L2 F' D2 U2 R' F' R' L' B R2 L B2 F2 U2 R L' D2 F2 B2 R' B

Reconstruction: 

z' y //inspection
D' R U R' //F2L-1
U2' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-2
y2' U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-3
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-4
R U R' U R U2 R' U' //OLL
y' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2' //PLL

Pretty easy solve...I'm still really happy to have a new pb! They don't show up as often as they used to!


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 26, 2011)

*2x2:*

Best Average of 100: 5.55
Best Time: 2.57
Worst Time: 13.88
Standard Deviation: 1.0 (18.1%)

1. 3.92 U' R F' U' R F R2 U' R'
2. 6.19 U2 R2 F' U R' F2 R' U2 R'
3. 3.84 U F2 U R2 F R' U F' R2
4. 4.66 R2 U R2 U' F U' F2 R U'
5. 6.26 F R U' F R' U R' U F2
6. 3.67 U2 F' U' R F R' F 
7. 5.61 U R F2 U R U2 F' R2 F U 
8. 4.96 R' F' R2 U R' U2 R F2 R2
9. 6.00 U2 R F2 R2 U R' F' U R 
10. 5.06 U F' R' U' R U R2 F' R2
11. 5.60 U' F U F U' R2 U R2 U 
12. 6.11 R F2 R U' F' R F2 U R'
13. 5.50 R' U R' F' R' F2 U F2
14. 5.04 F' U R F' U2 F' R2 F2 U 
15. 4.30 R2 F R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U'
16. 5.83 R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R F2 U'
17. 6.52 R2 U' R F U' R2 U' R'
18. 4.40 U' R' F U' R U2 R' F R'
19. 8.38 R2 U R2 F R2 U 
20. 4.93 R' U F2 U' F2 U R F2 U'
21. 4.86 R U F' U F' U2 F' R U R'
22. 4.59 U' R U2 F' U' R' F U2 R2
23. 5.55 U2 R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R F' R'
24. 5.44 U2 R2 F U' F R' U F'
25. 5.34 U R2 U F' R F U2 R' F' U 
26. (2.57) F' R U' F2 U 
27. 5.22 U' R U R2 U F2 R' F'
28. 4.80 F R' F R2 U' R' F2 R'
29. 5.75 U R' F U2 F' R2 F' U R' U'
30. 5.61 R2 U F' U2 F' U2 F R'
31. 6.73 F' U' F U' F R' F2 R' U 
32. 6.38 R2 U' F2 U F U' R U 
33. 5.92 U' F R2 F' U R U2 R2 F2
34. 6.61 U2 R2 U' R2 F R' U2 R2
35. 6.85 R' F R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U'
36. 6.80 R' F U' F2 R U' F' U2 F2
37. 8.07 U F2 U2 R' F U R U' R2 U 
38. 6.67 R U' F R' F U F'
39. 5.18 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U2
40. 5.29 U2 F' U F2 U R2 U' F R2
41. 4.97 R2 F U' R' U R2 U F'
42. 6.35 F2 R2 U2 F R' F U' R2
43. 5.20 U' R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' R 
44. 4.66 U F2 U' R U' F U F' U'
45. 6.38 F' R2 U F' R F' R2 U2
46. 5.99 U' R F U2 R F2 U' F' R'
47. 5.83 F' R F U' F U2 F' R2
48. 7.00 R2 U2 R' F U' R2 F' R'
49. 4.95 F R' F' U2 F R' F2 U'
50. 5.82 U' R' F U' F2 U' F2 U'
51. 5.86 U2 R F2 R2 U R' F' R U2
52. 6.35 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U'
53. 5.68 U2 R2 U F2 R U' R2 F' R'
54. 5.89 U' F2 R' U F' U2 R2 F R 
55. 5.34 R U' F R2 F U' F2 U' R'
56. 5.23 F U' R F' R F' R2 F' R2
57. 5.72 U' F U' R F' U2 R U' F 
58. 6.10 U F' U2 F U' F U2 F R 
59. 5.29 R U F' U R2 F' R2 U R'
60. 5.95 U2 R' U F' U2 R2 F R F2
61. 5.48 F' U F' U F2 U F' R U'
62. 3.51 R2 U' F' U2 F R' F' R'
63. 6.44 R U F R U R' U R'
64. 4.35 F2 R2 U' R' F R' F' R2 U 
65. 5.39 F' U' F U' R2 F2 U F 
66. 6.31 U R2 F R U2 F' U' R2 U2 F2
67. 8.73 U' R2 U R' U F' R F' R' U 
68. 3.63 F R' U' R F U' F2 R U 
69. 5.78 U' F' U' F R2 U' R F' U 
70. 7.40 U F U2 F U R2 U2 F' U 
71. 5.23 F2 R F2 U' R2 U' R2 F U 
72. 5.70 F U F R' U2 F2 U R2 U 
73. 5.40 U F' R2 F' R2 F R F'
74. (13.88) U R2 U' F R2 U' F' R2 U2 F'
75. 5.42 U2 R' F' R' F' U R' U R2
76. 5.07 R F R F' U F2 U2 R F 
77. 5.59 R U2 R' U R F R2 F' R2
78. 6.86 R F' U R' F R U'
79. 6.44 U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2
80. 5.32 U2 R F R F2 U' R F' U 
81. 5.41 F U' F2 U R' F' R' F U 
82. 5.20 U R' F' R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R 
83. 5.23 U' R2 F2 U F R2 F R2 U R'
84. 5.82 U F R2 F2 U2 F R F2 R' F 
85. 5.77 F' U' F R' F' R2 F R' U2
86. 5.76 R' U' F U' F U' F R2 U'
87. 4.16 R U R' U' F' U F2 U' R U2
88. 3.32 U' R U' R2 U F' R' U2
89. 4.82 U R' F R2 F' U2 F U' R F'
90. 4.79 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' R'
91. 6.57 U' R U2 F' R F2 R F2
92. 4.16 R F' R2 U F2 U R' F' R2
93. 5.04 U2 R U2 R U R U2 F' R2 F'
94. 6.72 F U F' U F2 R' U F'
95. 5.26 U R' U' R2 U F U2 F2 U F 
96. 7.09 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R F R2 F'
97. 4.92 R' F' U' R F' R2 U2 R U 
98. 3.79 F' R F U2 F R' U2 F R2
99. 3.47 R' U R' F2 U F' U' R2 U 
100. 5.37 U R' F R2 U F' R2 F' U F2

PB average of 100

Also

Best Average of 12: 4.95
Best Time: 3.32
Worst Time: 7.09
Standard Deviation: 1.0 (20.3%)

1. (3.32) U' R U' R2 U F' R' U2
2. 4.82 U R' F R2 F' U2 F U' R F'
3. 4.79 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' R'
4. 6.57 U' R U2 F' R F2 R F2
5. 4.16 R F' R2 U F2 U R' F' R2
6. 5.04 U2 R U2 R U R U2 F' R2 F'
7. 6.72 F U F' U F2 R' U F'
8. 5.26 U R' U' R2 U F U2 F2 U F 
9. (7.09) U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R F R2 F'
10. 4.92 R' F' U' R F' R2 U2 R U 
11. 3.79 F' R F U2 F R' U2 F R2
12. 3.47 R' U R' F2 U F' U' R2 U 

PB average of 12. Sub 5 

Best average of 5 was 4.59, PB is 4.38


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 26, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> 11.66, (10.29), (13.81), 13.39, 11.93 = 12.33
> 
> OH
> 
> EDIT:11.66, 10.29, 13.81, 13.39, 11.93, 12.14, 15.94, 18.18, 14.67, 13.48, 14.75, 13.71 = 13.55


 
:O

Today in competition:
2.32 2x2 average
1.58 2x2 single (13-15 moves)
12.33 3x3 average
9.84 3x3 single
1:00.96 DP 4x4 single
22.00 OH single


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 26, 2011)

5x5 Ao5

2:22.45
2:22.80
2:22.65
2:22.20
2:21.97

StDev of 0.18

Almost as Consistent as i want


----------



## Hershey (Nov 26, 2011)

*3x3 OH.*

Session average: 17.01
1. 17.14 R' B2 F U2 L' R D' F2 L B' D L F' L2 R2 F' L' U2 D B F2 R' U F2 R2 
2. 16.88 R' U' L U2 R2 F U' L' U L2 F R' L2 F' B' D' B2 D' R D2 L F L2 D' U 
3. (18.09) R' D R2 U B R B2 F2 U' L F L' D L' D2 R2 L2 U' D' R' L' B L D' B2 
4. 17.01 D L2 D L D2 R F2 L2 F' U' B R' U2 B' U F' R2 U L D2 U' R' U' F2 D2 
5. (15.01) F U' L' U2 L' F R' B D2 L U D L2 F' D' B D B U' R F B' L U2 F 

PB! but fuuu not sub 17.


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Session average: 17.01
> 1. 17.14 R' B2 F U2 L' R D' F2 L B' D L F' L2 R2 F' L' U2 D B F2 R' U F2 R2
> 2. 16.88 R' U' L U2 R2 F U' L' U L2 F R' L2 F' B' D' B2 D' R D2 L F L2 D' U
> 3. (18.09) R' D R2 U B R B2 F2 U' L F L' D L' D2 R2 L2 U' D' R' L' B L D' B2
> ...


 
Damn your good at OH. What do you average 2H?


----------



## Hershey (Nov 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> Damn your good at OH. What do you average 2H?


 
14 or 13 maybe?


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> 14 or 13 maybe?


 
Same but my average for OH is 25ish.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 26, 2011)

1:29.84, 1:29.00, 1:33.35, 1:54.01, 1:30.33 = 1:31.17


----------



## Hershey (Nov 26, 2011)

*3x3 OH.*

New PB average.

Average of 5: 16.66
1. (14.80) F' D' U L B L' D' F' L D U' R' B' F2 D' B2 U2 B' R' D R2 B' F' U' L' 
2. 16.53 U L D2 U' F' R2 D B2 L D2 U' L U' R B' R' D' L' D2 R F' B' R' U2 R2 
3. (17.70) F2 L2 U' R2 U' D2 R' D' R B' F2 U L' D2 R' D2 R' B' R2 B L2 R' U' L2 F2 
4. 16.99 F2 B L R' F2 U D2 B' L U2 F R' B' F D2 U' L' R U2 L D2 U L' D2 L' 
5. 16.45 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' U2 F' U2 F' U B2 U D' B' F R2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1:29.84, 1:29.00, 1:33.35, 1:54.01, 1:30.33 = 1:31.17



event?


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 26, 2011)

5x5


----------



## Riley (Nov 26, 2011)

3x3 PB's

Average of 100: 15.61
Average of 12: 15.00 (grr!)
Average of 5: (separate from this average of 100): 13.85

Probably 18% of my solves are now sub 15.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 27, 2011)

7x7 PB single and avg5. 
6:33.54 6:24.25 (6:51.21) (6:08.98) 6:37.14 => 6:31.64
Solves were for weekly competition 47.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2011)

2:21.01 AO12
2:19.30 AO5
2:09.57 single

PB AO5/12. Single still remains to be beat (sub2 L4E skip I got a few months ago)

2:19.59, 2:20.73, 2:19.05, 2:19.25, 2:27,06, 2:22.54, 2:23.97, 2:20.25, 2:09.57, 2:38.46, 2:18.57, 2:19.09


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 27, 2011)

New 2x2 PB: 0.72! Even though 2x2 singles don't matter, it still crushed my old one of 2.41. Don't have the scramble but it was a 3 move solution. Also 18.71 Ao12 (don't have the scrambles either - only bad solve was one where I got 2 pops in one):



Spoiler



18.83, 18.73, 16.55, 19.73, 19.55, 19.74, 17.46, (29.10), 17.04, (16.38), 20.09, 19.37


----------



## Michael1026 (Nov 27, 2011)

My new 3x3 single 

28.49.

Unfortunately, this was using F2L, OLL, and PLL which is really slow for these three things. I normally do 2 look OLL and PLL or 2 look PLL if I don't know the case. I did know both the PLL and OLL case this time though, just upset it was 28 seconds.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 27, 2011)

Average of 12: 12.86
1. 12.84 U2 L F' U2 D' L2 R F2 D U2 F R F2 L2 U' R L D F2 U' F R' F B' D 
2. 12.66 D2 F' B' L R B F' R' L U B R2 B' U' F' D2 L2 B U L2 R' F2 L' U B2 
3. 12.61 R L' D2 B' L' B D' F2 L2 B' R L B2 D' F2 B D2 R U2 R L' B2 U D F 
4. (15.22) R L' D2 B' L' B D' F2 L2 B' R L B2 D' F2 B D2 R U2 R L' B2 U D F 
5. 12.28 F U' D R D2 F2 D L' F2 U2 D' B2 R' L' U2 D F B' U2 R D L' B' U2 D 
6. (10.34) L' B D2 B' F2 D B2 D' L' F D' R F U B L R2 B R U L2 R2 F' B R' 
7. 14.30 D' L U2 D B R2 F' B2 D2 L B2 R B2 D2 L F2 L2 F' D' B L2 R2 B' R' D 
8. 12.59 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' B2 R' U R U' D' B' R F B' U F2 B' L D B D2 
9. 12.83 B R' L' F R2 D2 L B D' B' D' U' R' D F B2 R2 B' D' B' F2 U2 R L F 
10. 14.31 L D2 R' B L U2 B2 U R2 B' R' U D' L' R' F' B' U' B' D2 B R' D B F' 
11. 12.94 B U2 R' F B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 F B2 U' B' R2 B' D' L2 D' R' B2 L2 F2 U D' 
12. 11.27 F2 B2 U' F' D' B2 F' U' B L' B2 D' U R2 D R2 F2 D2 L' F R' F L' F D

No 13's o.0


----------



## chris w (Nov 27, 2011)

OH - ah i lost all the times 
was 24.5x avg 100 
avg12 was 22.70
avg5 was 21.x
had a 17.x nl single and a 15.x pllskip
all done in one sitting.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 27, 2011)

9.83

third sub 10


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2011)

I keep breaking my PB AO12 by 2 seconds

AO12 - 2:19.73
AO5 - 2:15.20

Times in session: 2:36.91, 2:40.24, 2:23.11, *2:13.43, 2:35.24, 2:21.04, 2:11.14, 2:10.19, 2:26.59, 2:27.88, 2:20.14, 2:21.14, 2:31.45, 2:06.58, 2:14.33*

Bolded is the 2:19.73 ao12.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 27, 2011)

4x4 notsim 59.47

Still using mefferts. I ordered a new 4x4 from puzzle addictions a month ago, but I never got it.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 27, 2011)

8.06


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 27, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 8.06


 
9.00 PB single 
I'm close!!!

EDIT: 
Scramble:
R2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B' F' R' B2 L U R2 B' U2 L
Solve:
inspection: x' y
cross: D2 L F' D L2 - 5 moves
F2L First Slot: R' U' R U L' U' L - 7 moves
F2L Second Slot: R U' R' y U R U' R' - 8 moves
F2L Third Slot: L' U L - 3 moves
_Note: I didn't mean to put this in at all, I was actually just setting up what turned out the be the fourth slot, and this happened to get solved._
F2L Fourth Slot: y' L U L' - 4 moves
OLL: R U R' U' M' U R U' r' - 9 moves
_This is one of the few Full OLL's I know atm_
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' - 11 moves

Total moves = 47 in 9.00s 
47/9.00 = 5.22 tps

EDIT 2: 
alg.Garron.us solve


----------



## EricReese (Nov 27, 2011)

My PBs for 5x5 are basically what I do in comp, so around 3:30

Picked up the 5x5 today and actually practiced for once. All pb's

stats: (hide)
number of times: 15/15
best time: 2:38.78
worst time: 3:25.20

current avg5: 2:55.52 (σ = 7.37)
best avg5: 2:55.28 (σ = 2.47)

current avg12: 2:57.17 (σ = 7.91)
best avg12: 2:57.17 (σ = 7.91)

session avg: 2:59.94 (σ = 9.17)

3:12.97, 3:00.56, 3:25.20, 2:55.68[ZBLL], 2:47.92, 2:52.45, 3:14.02, 3:12.11, 2:57.54[forced OLL skip], 2:52.65, 2:55.64, 3:06.81, 2:38.78, 3:02.83, 2:48.09


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 27, 2011)

21.44, (15.41), 18.11, 17.84, 18.00, (26.46), 20.66, 19.59, 16.63, 22.05, 21.37, 23.41 = *19.91* It took too long to get there
(21.44), (15.41), 18.11, 17.84, 18.00 = *17.98* Wow
No skips. A few x-crosses. Mostly EPLLs obviously


Spoiler



Average of 12: 19.91
1. 21.44 D2 U F' R F2 R' F L' B2 D B2 U F' B' L U R F2 D2 R2 F' U F2 R B2 
2. (15.41) F2 R' F2 U R D' U' F B R L B2 R' F' R' D2 F R' D R' F D2 B F' R' 
3. 18.11 F' L2 F2 U2 F D B U R' D L' D F' R B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F R2 L2 F' U B' 
4. 17.84 D B2 D2 B' D' B L2 F2 B2 U L' R2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' F' D2 L F D2 F' D2 
5. 18.00 U R' U D L R' U2 F L D R U2 B D' R F' L' F2 R B' F2 D U2 B D' 
6. (26.46) L' D2 B' D2 R L' U' D2 R' L B' U' L' D L2 U' L U' F U L' D2 B2 R' F2 
7. 20.66 L D2 U' R2 B2 L R F2 R U D L F' D2 R' B2 R' D' U2 B R2 F L' D2 B 
8. 19.59 D2 U R L' B F D2 B U2 D' B2 D U2 F' U2 F2 D R2 B D2 F B R2 L' U 
9. 16.63 F' D2 R' U2 F R' B' D' F' D2 U2 F' D R2 D' B D2 U B2 R L2 D R L' B2 
10. 22.05 D2 U2 B' L2 B' U B2 U D' L2 B F2 L D2 F U2 B U' R F R' U2 L' R' F' 
11. 21.37 L' U' F' U' D' R F2 U2 L' U2 D' B' R' L F' D2 B2 F2 D' L' U2 R' B' D' U' 
12. 23.41 U' F' B L' U2 B' U F' R' D2 B2 F' L B2 L' D F2 U2 R' U' B D F2 B2 U


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

^ I'm guessing that's OH?

Great job, by the way.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=672421&viewfull=1#post672421

So in 5 days I've dropped my AO12 from 2:39 down to 2:14, 25 second improvement ftw.


2:36.68, 2:05.77, 2:22.70, 2:29.90, 2:13.94, 2:21.30, 2:20.05, 2:12.44, 2:16.48, 2:04.22, 1:53.44, 2:11.02, 2:18.89

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 1:53.44
worst time: 2:36.68

current avg5: 2:10.57 (σ = 6.14)
best avg5: 2:09.23 (σ = 4.39)

current avg12: 2:14.68 (σ = 6.37)
best avg12: 2:14.68 (σ = 6.37)

session avg: 2:16.06 (σ = 7.59)
session mean: 2:15.91

Sub2 was ridiculous. Eric and I were watching football, and I finished centers fast. I looked at it, and it was 32 seconds, I finished reduction at like 1:28. Crazy solve.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 27, 2011)

59.97 4x4 
First sub-1


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2011)

Not PB or anything but cool.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 27, 2011)

13.20 single! Not PB, but still amazing. Fullstep too.

B2 D F' U2 R2 D' F B' L2 U' F' L2 B2 L D B' F' L2 B U' R' B2 D2 R' F2 

x' - Inspection
R2 - Cross
y' U2 R U' R' L U' L' - First pair
R U' R' - Second pair
y U R U2 R' U R U' R' - Third pair
y U y' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
y2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' - Cross (2 Look OLL on this solve)
y' U' y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' - OLL
y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 - PLL

56 moves/4.2 tps - I put in all the redundant moves/rotations as well. Still happy though. There will be faster.

Edit: Just got a 14.33 too. Fullstep.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 27, 2011)

Clock Avg of 400: 7.09
Best Avg of 12: 6.30
Best Avg of 5: 5.98
Single: 4.60


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 28, 2011)

1. 6.99 F B2 D' R2 F B2 U L' B' R2 D2 B2 U D F' D2 F L2 D L' R2 D B' L' F' 

y2 U L U R2 r U2 r'
U' R U' R' L U' L'
U' R U' R'
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2

52 Moves HTM = 7.44 TPS


----------



## EricReese (Nov 28, 2011)

PB single/ao5/ao12

stats: (hide)
number of times: 26/26
best time: 2:32.22
worst time: 3:30.42

current avg5: 2:44.95 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 2:44.95 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 2:50.72 (σ = 11.02)
best avg12: 2:50.72 (σ = 11.02)


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 28, 2011)

1. 6.88 D R' B' L' R' F2 B' R2 L' U2 F2 R2 L F' D' U F D U' F' R L' D' U' R2 

z' y R' F R D2
y R U' R'
U' R' U R L' U L
L U' L' 
U R' U R
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

50 Moves HTM = 7.27 TPS


----------



## chris w (Nov 28, 2011)

F' U L U2 F D U L2 B' U2 F U' B D R F2 B2 U2 B L D' F2 U B2 F2 9.84

x2y // inspection
D' L' U2 F' U' F' R2 (7/7) 
R U R2 U' R (5/12) 
y' R U' R' L' U' L (6/18) 
R' U' R2 U R' U R U R' U' (10/28)
y2x' D' L' U L D L' U' L (8/36) 

CFOP/Heise 3.65 tps


----------



## LarsN (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm now a sub15 Roux cuber - official avg 14.94 at Spørring Open 2011 this weekend. Got me third place in the final 

My fridrich official pb is 14.25 avg5. I will have to beat that at the next comp.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 28, 2011)

Hadn't practiced OH for a few months, so I did an avg25 and got a new PB avg5! 
(14.19+), (16.63), 14.72, 14.77, 15.09 = 14.86


----------



## Henrik (Nov 28, 2011)

I finally got a sub-40 official feet solve.
37.93 single.
This makes me want to have more sub-40s, and want to practice feet even more! I want to see where my limit is.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 28, 2011)

8.66 FS 3x3 single.

R B U' F U D2 R' F' R U F R2 L' F L U2 D F B' L B' U2 B L B

x y' D' R F (3)
U R U' R' (4/7)
y R U2 R' y U L' U' L (7/14)
R U' R' U2 R U' R' (7/21)
U2 y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' (13/34)
f R U R' U' f' (6/40)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (9/49)

49/8.66 = 5.66 tps

My PB (8.28) is only about 3.6 tps, so this is pretty good for me.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 28, 2011)

9.56

scramble: D2 L' F' L2 U' F2 R' U' D L B R' B' F' L D U' R' U' R2 F2 B R' U R'

EOLine: z2 y U L D' R y L D' (6/6)
1st Block: U L U2 L' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R (13/19)
2nd Block: L' U2 L U' L' U L U' L U L' U L U L' (15/34)
COLL skip
EPLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' (12/46)

ZZ power


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 28, 2011)

12.61 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' F R' F2 R2 L' F' R' U2 F L2
12.61 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F' D U B F D' L F' U2
12.66 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 B' U B2 R B D' L U R' D2 U'
12.56 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R' B R U F2 R L2 F2
12.59 U B2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L F' D' L' B D2 B'

12.61 avg5, 0.03 standard deviation. Probably my fastest lolsd avg5.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 28, 2011)

3x3 PB

Ao 5

1. 18.14
2. (22.87)
3. 18.09
4. 19.22
5. (17.97) = 18.48


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2011)

I did a Petaminx sim solve. It took me 44:02.322 and 6013 moves. Ugh, trying to solve this thing fast was really mentally difficult, both in trying to find pieces and in trying to keep track of what I can do without messing up the existing. I don't really want to do this again anytime soon. I'm not really happy with the speed but I guess it's okay (PB/UWR by 8ish minutes). At least the last 20 edges step went really well.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 28, 2011)

This is quite the accomplishment for me:
I have somehow found motivation to learn algorithms.
In the past 2 weeks or so, I learned the G-perms, so now I know full PLL; and I have learned about 10 OLLs, so I know know 22/49 OLLs. (I'm going to just use partial edge control.)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

^ There are 57 OLLs. :/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 28, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ There are 57 OLLs. :/


 
I said I was going to use partial edge control. There are 8 dot cases. 57 - 8 = 49.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

:fp @ Me.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 28, 2011)

1. 6.58 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 B' L2 R U2 D' R D F' L' B2 R2 L D F2 U B' R 

y x U' R' F R2 L D'
U2 R' U R
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y U' R' U R
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

45 Moves HTM = 6.84 TPS


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 28, 2011)

3x3 - 9.84, (11.19), 9.66, 9.59, (9.19) = 9.70

getting back into cubing sucks.


----------



## JyH (Nov 29, 2011)

PB average of 5 and 12



Spoiler



Average of 5: 11.08
1. (14.41) D2 R2 F' D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L R2 U B2 D' R F' L' B' D B' R2 B D' R2
2. 11.06 D2 U2 F' D B2 U' D' L2 F D' R L' D2 B2 R2 L' U2 D B2 U' L B' L B' L2
3. (10.22) B' F' R2 U F' R2 D' L2 R D2 F L D' F D' U B' U F B' L2 R2 D2 U B
4. 10.92 B R D2 L' F D L R F' B2 L' D' R U2 R F' B' R B' D U L R2 D L2
5. 11.27 B' R' F' L' R' D U R L B2 R' D U F' B D' F' L B2 U F' D2 R' F D'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.41
1. 11.05 L U2 R L B R' L' F' U2 R U' L2 R D B U' R2 L2 B' L2 F' L U' F' D
2. 13.09 F' D U2 L R2 D2 L' B2 D B F2 U' B F2 R' B' F' U' L B' R U2 L' D' F2
3. (9.83) F B2 L U' B2 U' R2 L D' B2 U2 B U2 D R2 D2 U' F R2 F' L' B U2 D F
4. 14.96 F2 B2 U2 B U2 F B2 R' L2 U D' B' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 D B2 U D2 B D2 U' B
5. 14.41 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L R2 U B2 D' R F' L' B' D B' R2 B D' R2
6. 11.06 D2 U2 F' D B2 U' D' L2 F D' R L' D2 B2 R2 L' U2 D B2 U' L B' L B' L2
7. 10.22 B' F' R2 U F' R2 D' L2 R D2 F L D' F D' U B' U F B' L2 R2 D2 U B
8. 10.92 B R D2 L' F D L R F' B2 L' D' R U2 R F' B' R B' D U L R2 D L2
9. 11.27 B' R' F' L' R' D U R L B2 R' D U F' B D' F' L B2 U F' D2 R' F D'
10. 11.90 B' R2 U F B' D F D' U2 F' D2 F D2 F' R B2 D' U' B F' U R F B' U
11. (15.41) F' R L D2 L2 D' L U' R' L U2 R D R2 F' L B2 R2 D U R D2 U' F' D'
12. 15.24 F' U L D' L' R2 B2 U' F2 L' R U F2 B2 L2 D L B U2 L2 R' U2 D L D'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 29, 2011)

ao5 pb: 1:29.55 from 6-10 ^^

Average of 12: 1:34.00
1. 1:38.30 U2 r' R d D' R2 b d' L f r' R b2 F2 f R u R b2 l R U2 F2 r R' b' U2 R' f' r B l U f2 u2 F U2 l' d F' B' D b l' L' B' d r2 L' l' B' L2 l' d u' R B2 U' l2 D2 
2. 1:34.04 u' B' f l r F D f' U l' F2 u l' R L F' D L' F' R F' r2 R' U d u2 F L U f D2 f2 R2 B l' u B U' l2 d u L2 u2 F2 u B2 r d2 D2 U f l D2 l R' L d2 B2 d' u' 
3. (1:22.33) f' L l2 r B' u2 R' r' D' B2 F2 l2 L' b' L l U2 u' R2 F2 D B2 U B b L' r2 f2 l d D2 F2 r2 U l' B2 l2 L f' r D' b' U' d' F u2 r2 R' L2 F' r B' d' f B' u l' L R2 D' 
4. 1:31.19 U2 L' R' f r B' d U' F b2 l2 D' u' L2 f' b' L2 D2 R2 d' R2 D' f R' f' U2 l2 L' d B' f2 d' U2 r U D l' R' D2 b2 l r' B' D' d U' R b L2 f2 r' d2 D' r R F u L2 U' u' 
5. 1:44.54 U f U L' u' F d' R' U' B r2 l2 R2 L' D2 L' R2 D2 R b' R2 b F' u d2 R f u' l2 R' f R d2 U L2 u2 b U' B L' l' f R' u L2 R' D' u2 b2 R' f' B2 r' B D2 B R' d' f' R' 
6. (1:45.32) b2 L2 B' r' d' b B2 r' F' R2 L U2 F2 b f2 R2 l' r' D2 r' L b2 L' D b2 F' U u b' d B2 d' F' R' d' R' r F2 f2 D2 f r R f d L' r' d B' r' F' r' f' B2 l2 U2 f' u f F 
7. 1:29.41 u' L l B f F D' f F r' d f D2 F' L' F u F B U2 l' U2 F' d2 R' F' b2 r' F' d R' b F D' R2 B l2 u2 B d2 u L2 f' F B' L U u' r2 R' d f r2 D2 F u D2 B2 U L 
8. 1:27.59 l B2 l2 D l' r U2 F U R B R' d2 f B b d2 R l' L' f' U' u2 R2 U' L r' f B2 L2 R2 u L' D' L' u2 r f' r' D B' b2 d2 u L2 b2 B2 U' f2 L2 U' l R r2 d' L2 d f2 L' d' 
9. 1:27.33 f' L R U' b2 B2 D2 R' f U' b' l D b2 l R F2 u' D' L2 b' U2 d2 f b2 D b' u' f2 l u' d' l L R f' r2 l' d B F2 l2 R b' B' L' D2 U2 d' l' b L f2 B2 r2 R2 B2 U' l2 d 
10. 1:31.64 b2 B' U' R2 D2 d B b l' R u2 f2 U' R2 U2 D F' L R2 l' D2 u' d' L U' f l2 b' D l R f' B d2 D B2 r' L2 l' D d' L2 F2 r' l F' L2 r F u2 R2 d' F2 b' D2 L d2 b2 r' F 
11. 1:39.90 B' u' d b2 l' U2 u2 d D2 f B2 U2 b2 l' r b' f' R f' B2 r' d u2 f' b2 d2 L B R b2 U d F2 u2 f' b2 u' U2 R2 F B2 r2 B D U' r' b d U2 u2 l' F b2 d b' D2 u d' R2 d 
12. 1:36.03 f U' r u2 L r2 R' u' b' B r R U' B' F2 r B L2 u' b d2 L' f F D B b' F r l' F u2 l d2 u f2 r' b B' D b R f2 D2 L U D l' R' r2 B b2 L r2 D r' R2 D2 U L


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 29, 2011)

8.82 (unintentional x-cross), 9.44 (PLL skip), and 8.96 (a couple 3-move pairs, but full step) 3x3 singles in an avg50; the latter two were consecutive (avg5 was just 11.81 since I got nervous on the other solves).
Unfortunately qqtimer screwed up with mapping the scrambles. (I didn't know this was possible until seeing some recent posts?)


----------



## JackJ (Nov 29, 2011)

1:03.02 4x4. First solve in about a month. No parity, freaked out on LL kinda bad though. Spent too much time making sure I didn't have parity.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 29, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> 3x3 - 9.84, (11.19), 9.66, 9.59, (9.19) = 9.70
> 
> getting back into cubing sucks.


 
Scrambles?

Oh, and <3


----------



## EricReese (Nov 29, 2011)

PB single, ao5, ao12 again

stats: (hide)
number of times: 27/27
best time: 2:26.89
worst time: 3:20.06

current avg5: 2:48.06 (σ = 2.78)
best avg5: 2:43.40 (σ = 9.04)

current avg12: 2:47.85 (σ = 11.17)
best avg12: 2:47.85 (σ = 11.17)


----------



## Brett (Nov 29, 2011)

After focusing on only 4x4 for the past 3-4 weeks, I knocked most of the rust off my 3x3 times. 

First average of 12: 26.44
last average of 12: 21.91 (including my new non-lucky PB, 15.75).

I'm thinking of finally moving on from a storebought soon. I might do it after Christmas break.


----------



## Julian (Nov 29, 2011)

9.22 fullstep. U2 B L F' R' U2 D B D R L D2 B2 F' R' U2 F2 B' L' F2 U R2 B D2 U'

L F' D F D' U R U' R' U2 L' U L
y' L' U' L
L U2 L' U' L U L'
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## JyH (Nov 29, 2011)

Julian said:


> 9.22 fullstep. U2 B L F' R' U2 D B D R L D2 B2 F' R' U2 F2 B' L' F2 U R2 B D2 U'
> 
> L F' D F D' *U* R U' R' U2 L' U L
> y' L' U' L
> ...


 
Nice! (Fixed, BTW. )


----------



## Julian (Nov 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> Nice! (Fixed, BTW. )


Thanks and thanks


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 30, 2011)

5 sub 7s today


----------



## cubenut99 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no accomplishments. I have been cubing for 19 mouths, and I have been stuck at 20-21 seconds for 10 mouths.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

^ I've been stuck there for about 3 or 4, and it's already getting depressing. T_T


----------



## aaronb (Nov 30, 2011)

cubenut99 said:


> I have no accomplishments. I have been cubing for 19 mouths, and I have been stuck at 20-21 seconds for 10 mouths.


 
Try to look ahead. (Decrease pauses between moves)


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 30, 2011)

PB ao5 
12.65
number of times: 5/5
best time: 11.49
worst time: 23.39

current avg5: 12.65 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 12.65 (σ = 0.64)

session avg: 12.65 (σ = 0.64)
session mean: 14.57

Times:
13.35, 23.39, 11.80, 12.80, 11.49

23.39 pop


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ I've been stuck there for about 3 or 4, and it's already getting depressing. T_T


 
Although they say you don't need to learn full 2LLL(two look last layer) it truly helped me a lot. I went from around 22 to 15 in two months that way.

Looks head helps but in my opinion thats what you really start working on once you get sub 15.




collinbxyz said:


> PB ao5
> 12.65
> number of times: 5/5
> best time: 11.49
> ...


 
We are almost the same. My PB avg of 5 is 12.41 and PB avg of 12 is 12.70.


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 30, 2011)

cubenut99 said:


> I have no accomplishments. I have been cubing for 19 mouths, and I have been stuck at 20-21 seconds for 10 mouths.



Mouths? lol . 

Well i finally got sub 3 mins on 4x4. xD Still new at it.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Mouths? lol .
> 
> Well i finally got sub 3 mins on 4x4. xD Still new at it.


 
I assume you use straight up reduction right? Try experimenting with 3 pairing or Yau.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh crap, pb 12.03 ao5 o_0 
...


I may update this post if I get another time (sub-12.03) to get the ao5 to sub-12


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Oh crap, pb 12.03 ao5 o_0
> ...
> 
> 
> I may update this post if I get another time (sub-12.03) to get the ao5 to sub-12


 
Damn.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> Damn.


 
Ya, I failed next solve 

But still supanice for me


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> I assume you use straight up reduction right? Try experimenting with 3 pairing or Yau.


 
Yeah i guess lol. Reduction 32223 then 3x3 stage using Roux.


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 30, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Oh crap, pb 12.03 ao5 o_0
> ...
> 
> 
> I may update this post if I get another time (sub-12.03) to get the ao5 to sub-12


What is your best avg 12 and avg 100?



PandaCuber said:


> Yeah i guess lol. Reduction 32223 then 3x3 stage using Roux.


 
Roux for 3x3 stage on 4x4 is disgusting. Try K4.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Yeah i guess lol. Reduction 32223 then 3x3 stage using Roux.


Have you tried any of the Roux-by-four variants?
1:
- two opposite centers
- place one of the centers on L, pair up three edges, solve them with the corresponding corners into a rouxblock
- solve corners without breaking rouxblock
- pair edges without breaking rouxblock
- second rouxblock, CMLL, LSE/parity

2:
- two opposite centers, place on L and R
- pair up three edges and solve them with the corresponding corners into a left rouxblock
- same on the right
- CMLL
- solve the bottom center
- insert four "columns" of an edge, center, and center to finish F3L
- 4x4 ELL (see the K4 page)


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 30, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Have you tried any of the Roux-by-four variants?


 
Ive tried the first one. I just find it real difficult with the pairities to do a roux solve like that. 

I still dont have a main method and my edge pairing is horrible.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Ive tried the first one. I just find it real difficult with the pairities to do a roux solve like that.
> 
> I still dont have a main method and my edge pairing is horrible.


 
I didn't know you rouxed(should have read your sig) but you could still use 3pair. So do 111133+2.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 30, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> What is your best avg 12 and avg 100?


 
I havent done an ao100 for months so idk. Ill try this week/weekend (lots of homework lately). I think ao12 is sub-13.5 or something. I forget, I dont put it in my sig


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> 111133+2.


 
Whattttt is that? lol. Id rather do them either 2 or 3 at a time. it seems faster to me.


----------



## Julian (Nov 30, 2011)

Text TeamBLD with JyH

34.18 single, 36.21 Ao5


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Whattttt is that? lol. Id rather do them either 2 or 3 at a time. it seems faster to me.


 
I do it 111133+2 but you can do 2233+2.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 30, 2011)

3x3:
12.43, 12.06, (9.63), (13.81), 9.97 = 11.49 avg5
11.65, 13.09, 10.62, 12.10, (14.82), (10.46), 13.89, 10.68, 10.50, 14.60, 12.14, 12.21 = 12.15 avg12
12.96 avg100

Yay improvement


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

First avg. of 100, 29.33.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 30, 2011)

EricReese said:


> PB single, ao5, ao12 again
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 27/27
> ...


 
stats: (hide)
number of times: 73/73
best time: 2:18.67
worst time: 3:23.57

current avg5: 2:52.01 (σ = 2.66)
best avg5: 2:32.06 (σ = 6.21)

current avg12: 2:44.88 (σ = 7.53)
best avg12: 2:37.98 (σ = 7.01)

session avg: 2:46.60 (σ = 9.39)
session mean: 2:47.06

pb single, ao5, ao12


----------



## Julian (Nov 30, 2011)

First tiem sq1ing in a while.

26.03, (19.15), 28.86, (33.56), 19.91 = 24.93


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 30, 2011)

3x3+2x2 relay sub 25. 24.52.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 30, 2011)

First ever LL skip: 

8.85

B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 D U L R' D' R F2 U' D R B' L2 D2 R2 L2 F U


----------



## Chrisalead (Nov 30, 2011)

My best mean of 50 cubes at this day ! 15"37 with for the first time an avg5 sub-13 and also my PB avg12.

Cubes solved : 50
Standard deviation : 1.63
Session mean : 15.37

Best time : 11.55
Worst time : 18.92

Best avg5 : 12.95 (sigma = 0.82) Worst : 17.25
Best avg12 : 14.47 (sigma = 1.37) Worst : 16.36

Best mean20 : 15.09 (sigma = 1.31)	Worst : 15.85
Best mean30 : 15.18 (sigma = 1.77)	Worst : 15.67
Best mean40 : 15.20 (sigma = 1.63)	Worst : 15.45
Best mean50 : 15.37 (sigma = 1.63)	Worst : 15.37

Nb sub-18 : 46 (92.00%)
Nb sub-16 : 32 (64.00%)
Nb sub-14 : 7 (14.00%)

25% cubes under 14.31, 50% cubes under 15.09, 75% cubes under 16.42

Discrete times :
11.xx : 1 (2%)
12.xx : 4 (8%)
13.xx : 2 (4%)
14.xx : 15 (30%)
15.xx : 10 (20%)
16.xx : 10 (20%)
17.xx : 4 (8%)
18.xx : 4 (8%)


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 30, 2011)

2x2 5.44 Avg of 100


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 30, 2011)

number of times: 24/24
best time: 1.85
worst time: 4.37

current avg5: 2.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 2.50 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 2.87 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 2.75 (σ = 0.45)

session avg: 2.92 (σ = 0.55)
session mean: 2.94



Spoiler



Session average: 2.92
1. 2.89 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R' F2 R' U' 
2. 3.40 F U2 R F2 R F' U' R' U2 R' U' 
3. 3.63 U' R F2 U R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' 
4. 2.42 F' U R' U F2 R' F' U F2 R' U' 
5. (1.85) U2 F2 R F R2 U' R' U' F' R' U' 
6. 3.88 F R' U2 F R2 F2 U' F' U2 R' U' 
7. 3.20 R' U' F R F' R2 U R' U R' U' 
8. 1.87 F R U2 R U2 R' F R2 U R' U' 
9. 3.16 U F U2 R F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
10. 2.79 U' F' R' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
11. 3.00 R U R F R' F R2 U' F R' U' 
12. 3.22 R' F2 U2 F U2 F R2 F2 U R' U' 
13. 3.11 U2 R F2 R2 U F2 U R' U R' U' 
14. 2.62 F2 R F U2 R' F U F U' R' U' 
15. 2.37 U' F' U2 R F2 R' U R U R' U' 
16. 2.17 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U R2 F' U R' U' 
17. (4.37) U F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U' 
18. 3.93 U F' U F2 R' F U R' F R' U' 
19. 2.56 U' R U' R F R2 F2 R2 U R' U' 
20. 3.66 R U2 F' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' 
21. 2.74 R U2 R' F' U R' F U F' R' U' 
22. 2.71 R2 U F2 R U2 R U' F' U' R' U' 
23. 2.06 F' U2 F R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' 
24. 2.87 U' R F U R2 F' U F U R2 U'



Getting sub 3 averages much more often now. 

This is the first time I haven't had to roll it (2.96 was the average of the first 12 solves) and it turns out to be a sub 3 avg 24

Quite a few lucky scrambles and three PBL skips so lucky, but I think I'm getting faster too
2.75 avg starts on 5th solve and 2.50 starts from 4th solve

Guimond/stern sun mostly


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 30, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> 2x2 5.44 Avg of 100


 

current avg5: 5.04 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 4.31 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 5.18 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 4.64 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 5.16 (σ = 0.75)



Spoiler



4.96, 5.52, 4.60, 4.72, 4.83, 5.38, 4.69, 2.92, 6.65, 5.22, 5.55, 4.26, 5.37, 7.00, 6.09, 5.07, 5.03, 6.42, 4.84, 4.03, 5.50, 4.28, 5.14, 4.23, 5.29, 5.12, 5.57, (2.41), 5.93, 5.06, 3.70, 4.38, 4.85, 3.09, 5.89, 4.80, 5.29, (7.19), 5.51, 5.70, 4.64, 5.38, 5.26, 4.87, 4.37, 4.94, 4.78, 5.40, 5.96, 4.49, 6.15, 5.57, 5.24, 4.91, 5.42, 5.82, 5.63, 4.89, 4.76, 4.84, 4.75, 5.73, 4.80, 3.79, 6.27, 6.09, 3.31, 5.46, 6.50, 5.30, 6.02, 5.90, 5.41, 4.94, 5.76, 4.61, 5.81, 5.11, 6.72, 5.89, 4.86, 4.40, 3.87, 5.23, 6.01, 3.77, 5.48, 5.26, 5.81, 4.89, 4.91, 5.37, 5.40, 6.21, 4.74, 4.50, 4.93, 4.84, 5.34, 5.63




Well that PB lasted long..


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 30, 2011)

Julian said:


> First tiem sq1ing in a while.
> 
> 26.03, (19.15), 28.86, (33.56), 19.91 = 24.93


 
when did you get fastish at sq1?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 30, 2011)

7.xx tps solve. Time was 10.93. I estimate it at 78-80 moves
F2L was triple sexy, triple sexy, triple sexy, triple sexy (with a few insertions into other slots, so not pure triple sexys)
LL was double antisune, T perm


----------



## Hershey (Dec 1, 2011)

*3x3 OH.*

Session average: 16.65
1. (20.66) D' L B L' U' R2 L2 D B2 D F D F' L U2 D B2 R F2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 B 
2. 17.66 R' U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R D' B2 D' B D B D' F' D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L U' R U' B 
3. 15.15 L' R2 B U B L F2 D R2 B2 U' B' L2 B' D2 F' L' D F2 L2 F2 D' B' F D2 
4. 17.13 R U' R2 D' R2 U2 L' F' U B' D F' B2 L U2 D' L' B' D B' R L F U2 R2 
5. (14.80) U2 B U' L' U' B' D' R U R F' D2 R F L D F2 B D B' F' L F' B U' 

PB, by .01 seconds... Average seemed pretty easy.


----------



## Julian (Dec 1, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> when did you get fastish at sq1?


Heh, I don't know. Thanks 

Also, 0.72 E-perm.


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 1, 2011)

15.83, 16.45, (15.57), (DNF(7.77)), 19.00, 16.68, 21.95, 18.76, 19.92, 17.60, 15.65, 16.63 = 17.85

OH. DNF was a pop


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 1, 2011)

9.68 fullstep 3x3 single 
D U' L' U2 D2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R U2 R' D' B' D' B F' R2 L2 D R' L' U2 R2


Spoiler



x2 y'
F' R d' R2
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R U R' U y' R' U' R
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y2 U2 R' U' R
x' D R U R' D' R U' R' x
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

12.41 average of 12 (tied PB) with 10.93 average of 5 (first sub 11, solves 5-9)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 12.41
1. 12.41 D2 R' U D F L2 B U' D2 F' U B' L' R U' R2 L' F2 U' D F' D' B2 R2 D'
2. 13.03 B2 L' R2 B2 F' D' R2 D B' L' B' D' U B U' F2 L B U' F' U L2 U D' R'
3. 13.70 B' R2 L U F L2 B L2 R B U' D2 R B2 U B' F' R U B2 D' U2 R F2 L
4. 13.41 D' L' R' B2 D B2 U L' U2 R U' B' R B2 D R F2 U F U2 R' D' R B2 R
5. 10.63 L' U2 R D2 L2 R F2 U D2 L D U' R' F2 R' B R2 B U' R' F L' R D2 L
6. 11.64 B R2 D' U F' B R' D' B' R' B' L' B' U2 L B' L U F D2 B' D2 R U2 L
7. 13.32 L2 D F2 B2 D B D' R U2 R B U D' R2 L2 B2 R D2 U B L D2 L2 B' R
8. 10.53 R' U' F U D' R2 D F L2 D' R2 U2 B' F U D2 B F2 L2 B L' B U B F
9. (10.45) L2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F2 L F' R' F U2 D2 B U2 L' F' D R' U' L D' U L2 D'
10. (14.47) R D2 R' F D B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 L B' L' D R' F U B' F' R U L' D2
11. 12.30 F2 D2 F2 L' D' R2 L U' L' F U R' B' U2 L U' F U F' R2 L F R' L' F
12. 13.11 D2 F2 U' L' F' D2 R F2 B U2 B F2 D2 U2 F D R B2 U' D' B L2 U2 D' F'


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 1, 2011)

4x4 OBLBL

50.05, 49.89, 51.44, (58.21), (43.42) = 50.46


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 1, 2011)

8.38 3x3 single 
Unintentional x-cross, preserved pair, and altogether easy solve.
F U F' U2 L2 U' D B L2 F L R2 U' L2 F B2 U2 B' F D2 F' D U' L' U2


Spoiler



z2
U F' L2 D R' L D
d' R U' R'
U2 y R U' R' d' R' U R
y' R U R' U R U' R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 1, 2011)

PB Average of 5: 16.98 first sub 18 average of 5. I don't understand how I did this. I average around 20 right now. Woo.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 1, 2011)

38.00 38.33 36.41 44.83 43.86

40.06 official average, yay~


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 1, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.85
worst time: 19.16

current avg5: 16.59 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 14.06 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 15.76 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 14.51 (σ = 0.72)

best avg100: 15.71 (σ = 1.29)


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 1, 2011)

Lucky solve 3x3 PB 14.80.

Very easy cross, easy f2l and OLL skip.
But very bad PLL recognition Had could been a sub-13 solve if not!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2011)

1:32.03, (1:23.00), 1:33.90, 1:40.58, 1:30.96, 1:35.85, 1:34.63, 1:28.59, 1:29.08, (1:41.75), 1:34.17, 1:34.40 => 1:33.42

Not a PB, but it's been a long time since I actually did a 5x5 avg12.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2011)

12.92 and 11.46 OH solves within a couple solves of each other, only like a 15.6 avg5 though.


----------



## verdito (Dec 1, 2011)

10.92 pb single 3x3 and 19.86 avg5


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 1, 2011)

9.99, 10.64, (9.60), 9.71, 11.35 = *10.11 avg5* 
PLL skips on 9.99 and 9.60


----------



## JackJ (Dec 1, 2011)

12.62 sim solve. Could have been faster too, my F2L was meh at best.

Breakdown: 1/9.5/2/0 

I've never really seen breakdowns for anything less than 4x4. Random thought.

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=4956


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 1, 2011)

7.46 New PB! 

R D B2 F2 R' U D F' U' L D B' R' B U D2 L D' B2 L R' B' F D2 R

R F' x' U' R' Rw' D
y R U R' L' U' L
L U2 L' U' L U L'
y U' R U' R'
y' U' R U R' U R U R'
U Lw U Lw L U L' U' Lw U' Lw' U
PLL skip
43HTM/7.46=5.76tps
48ETM/7.46=6.43tps


----------



## Julian (Dec 1, 2011)

Average of 5: 11.94
1. 11.34 F L2 F2 D L2 U L2 D' F D2 U2 B' U' D L2 R2 D2 L2 D U' L2 U B U2 D 
2. 11.83 B2 U2 F B' R2 U2 L2 D2 L' D2 U B' L' D' F' B L2 F R2 D F U D' R2 F' 
3. (17.46+) U2 F B2 R2 F B' U R D' F2 B D' U F' U2 L' F2 B D2 L R2 D2 R D B' 
4. (10.05) B2 F2 L' R2 F U2 D' L D2 B2 D B2 F2 L' D F2 R2 D U' F L2 F' D' B L 
5. 12.66 L2 D2 F U B2 L R D2 F' D2 F' B R' U' L' B' F' U2 B' D2 L2 R' F D2 B'


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

Smacked a PB with 11.xy.


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 2, 2011)

10.50 new pb. pll skip..

R' L' U2 B U' B L U2 D L U2 B2 F2 R' L F2 L' U2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 L' D2 

inspection : x2 
cross: R F2 (2)
F2L 1: U2 R U' R' y' U L' U L (8/10)
F2L 2: U' R' F R F' y' U L' U' L (9/19)
F2L 3: y U R' U' R2 U R' (6/25)
F2L 4: y U2 R U2 R' U y' R' U' R (8/33)
OLL: y R' U' R' F R F' U R (8/41)

Done  41 turns / 10.50 seconds = 3.9 tps

Some of the y's and y''s might need adjusting since im not too good with those.


----------



## JyH (Dec 2, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> 10.50 new pb. pll skip..
> 
> R' L' U2 B U' B L U2 D L U2 B2 F2 R' L F2 L' U2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 L' D2
> 
> ...


 
Nice solve, corrected some mistakes for you. 
For next time: after the third pair, you could've avoided a rotation while keeping the edges oriented by doing U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R', which in this case, would've given you OLL skip + U perm.

EDIT: Forgot to tell you to use alg.garron to make sure your solution works.


----------



## Julian (Dec 2, 2011)

OH Average of 12: 31.10
1. 28.63 B2 R2 B F' R2 L2 U' B L' U D' F U2 B F' R2 U L R' F' L B L' R B' 
2. 32.93 F2 R D L' B' R2 B R U R2 L2 F2 D' U' B' U' B2 R' F' D2 F R F U2 D 
3. (34.13) D' F U' B' R' D2 B' D2 F' L' R' B' F' L' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F' D2 B U2 B2 
4. 31.41 U' L R F' L2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 R L' B' F2 D' R L2 B2 R U2 L B D' U R' 
5. 30.75 U' F' U2 R' L2 U R U2 L2 F' D B' U' L F' D' U R U' L D2 U2 B' R U 
6. (28.50) B2 D' R U' D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 B D2 U R' U' B' 
7. 31.55 F U' D' L R F2 L B' D2 U2 B' U' D' R2 L' D2 U' F' D L F' D R' L' B 
8. 31.33 U' D R B2 D' R2 B' R2 U' D' F' B' L' F R D2 U2 B2 F D' U R F' B' L2 
9. 31.65 F2 R' F2 U' D' L2 D2 B' U' D2 F' R' U2 D B' F2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 D' L D F 
10. 32.43 R F' L F U2 F2 R L2 U2 B' F2 U2 D2 R2 D' U' R' B' F L R F' B' D' R2 
11. 30.43 B U2 L2 U' F' L B L' D' U B2 F2 U2 B U B2 R2 U2 F L R B2 L2 F2 D' 
12. 29.88 R U2 F U2 B2 F R U B L U B F' U' F2 D2 R B2 L F' U' L2 B R2 U


----------



## chris w (Dec 2, 2011)

PB: 8.98, (11.87), (8.00[zbll]), 11.36, 8.99 = 9.78 :/ consistancy
zbll was a T case


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> Nice solve, corrected some mistakes for you.
> For next time: after the third pair, you could've avoided a rotation while keeping the edges oriented by doing U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R', which in this case, would've given you OLL skip + U perm.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to tell you to use alg.garron to make sure your solution works.



Thanks for the mistake checking. I tried to use alg.garron.us but it wasnt loading for me so I just decided to not care. That alg for the 4th pair is pretty nice, I will have to look at using it more.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 2, 2011)

2.05, 2.09, 1.90, 2.38, (1.38), 1.66, 2.13, (3.63), 1.94, 1.65, 1.78, 1.72 = 1.93 2x2 average of 12 (3rd best ever.)


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 2, 2011)

Yesssss 

Pyraminx average of 12 PB: 7.10

(3.68), 5.27, 7.74, 7.14, 8.02, 7.69, 7.19, 7.05, 7.93, (8.64), 7.72, 5.22

This came from nowhere, just picked up my pyra and got a 3.68 so I decided to continue 

I accidently deleted the scrambles without thinking D:, they were kinda easy though

Also...53.24 3x3x4 FF NL PB single


----------



## SamKennedy (Dec 2, 2011)

Last night I managed sub-30 for the first time, 28.73 seconds 

I then got 28 point something again later that night 

I've managed to find 3 weaknesses: 1) I forget the timer is running, I solve at a comfortably fast pace, but don't push myself to solve as fast as possible
2) Moves involving my left hand usually end in the cube locking, my left hand isn't as fast as the right
3) I need to practise looking ahead more


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Dec 2, 2011)

New PB single and Avg of 5: 19.08
)22.85(, 20.54, 18.38, (14.21), 18.33

5 move x cross and 2 more premade f2l slots, F2LL for forced OLL skip and J perm

First ever sub 20 avg


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 2, 2011)

11.02, 11.14, (15.83), (8.64), 11.09, 10.76, 11.45, 10.44, 11.32, 12.06, 10.73, 11.49 = *11.15 avg12*
The last few days have been the first time in many many months that I've actually enjoyed doing some 3x3. Hence why I did more than a couple of solve before giving up like normal. PLL skip on the 8.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.15
1. 11.02 F' D' F D' R U' R2 L D F2 B2 R2 U D L U D B' R' U F2 U D2 B U' 
2. 11.14 B2 L2 U' F L' F' R L2 D2 B' L' U2 R F' B L B F' L' D F R B F2 L' 
3. (15.83) F U D L R B' L U' D' R' U L2 D2 F2 U2 F R F R2 B2 F' R' B D' L 
4. (8.64) R L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R' L' U2 R' F U2 D' B' U' L D L2 D2 B' U L' R2 B 
5. 11.09 U' R' U2 R' U B2 U2 R2 U L' F' B2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 
6. 10.76 U R' L' U' D2 F' B2 R L2 F U' L' B L2 U2 R L' F' D2 R' L' F' R2 B D 
7. 11.45 L' D B' D B2 F2 U2 F' D R2 B' R' B L' B' D2 L U2 D R D2 U B2 U' B 
8. 10.44 R2 F U D F2 R B' D2 B' D2 L' B' U B R2 L2 B D2 L' R' B R U2 D2 B' 
9. 11.32 F' R2 B' L' D2 L F D F2 L' F2 D' R2 F' R' D L' D' F2 D' F' R2 U2 D2 L2 
10. 12.06 U2 D' B2 L2 F R2 F D F R2 F' U L' R' F B' U D' R L2 B2 F' D' U F 
11. 10.73 U' R F' D2 F2 B D' B2 R B F' U2 L' R U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' B2 U' F D F2 
12. 11.49 D2 U' R' B2 F2 L2 D F' B R' F L B2 L D2 U2 F U D2 R' U' L' F2 U F2



Also, 8 of my 12 sub 9s ever have been in the last 3 days


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 2, 2011)

current avg5: 1.95 (C = 0.24)

1.58 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M' U M' U M2 U2 M2 U2
2.17 M' U2 M2 U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M U M2 U M2 U'
1.62 M2 U M' U2 M2 U M U' M U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U
2.07 M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U
3.34 M U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U M U' M2 U' M' U2

LSE


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 2, 2011)

10.3ish average of 5 on video... stayed like that until the 8th solve... loads of 12.5s... brought the average to a horrible 11.9. 
10.3 avg for most of the avg12 is my achievement.



Kirjava said:


> current avg5: 1.95 (C = 0.24)
> 
> 1.58 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M' U M' U M2 U2 M2 U2
> 2.17 M' U2 M2 U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M U M2 U M2 U'
> ...


 
Wow that's awesome.


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 2, 2011)

Spoiler



13.87, 15.35, 13.48, 16.90, 12.72, 14.96, 15.60, 15.79, 18.83, 15.04, 14.45, 15.10, 14.73, 18.58, 14.24, 16.10, 14.63, 16.66, 18.35, 18.27, 21.84, 14.27, 16.27, 12.46, 13.38, 16.93, 16.94, 15.37, 14.10, 18.24, 13.54, 13.98, 15.87, 17.14, 18.27, 15.51, 17.27, 13.99, 15.60, 15.23, 16.37, 18.31, 14.03, 16.60, 12.64, 15.16, 17.32, 13.57, 13.60, 16.74, 16.47, 13.35, 14.68, 15.55, 14.71, 15.74, 16.63, 15.04, 13.26, 16.54, 15.21, 18.69, 15.24, 15.62, 19.98, 14.34, 22.01, 16.29, 16.35, 18.11, 17.13, 11.93, 18.25, 16.26, 18.21, 14.62, 14.26, 16.65, 15.77, 13.68, 15.83, 16.15, 16.44, 17.94, 12.67, 15.91, 20.34, 16.85, 15.83, 15.51, 16.51, 14.42, 15.44, 15.13, 17.55, 22.07, 15.87, 14.65, 14.51, 17.82



new PB ao100 ====>>> 15.90

I had about a 15.7 through the first 65 solves then had a couple 20's... still good i guess.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 2, 2011)

Tried to do an OH avg of 100 but couldn't finish. Too tired.

16.62, 15.82, 17.03, 18.09, 16.57, 17.30, 16.49, 16.93, 16.73, 17.48, 12.49, 18.05, 15.35, 18.05, 15.47, 15.38, 14.88, 14.58, 18.81, 15.36, 15.58, 14.05, 14.79, 15.87, 12.64, 15.35, 14.26, (19.46), 16.05, 13.79, 14.05, 16.45, 15.90, 16.90, 18.80, 15.28, 15.26, 13.90, 16.41, 15.93, 17.82, 13.65, 16.12, 11.49, 17.02, 17.18, 16.92, 15.02, 12.46, 13.07, (10.04), 15.67, 15.29, 15.57, 13.94, 13.41, 17.24, 14.50, 15.12, 15.76, 17.40, 11.62, 14.83, 16.06, 13.89, 13.64, 13.22, 15.50, 13.47, 19.00, 14.37, 16.78, 15.86, 14.79, 15.70, 15.42, 18.32, 13.44, 17.36, 15.38, 15.90

number of times: 81/81
best time: 10.04
worst time: 19.46

current avg5: 16.21 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 13.52 (σ = 1.09)

current avg12: 15.99 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 14.40 (σ = 1.07)

session avg: 15.54 (σ = 1.66)
session mean: 15.52


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2011)

Sierpinski 2 LOL solve. 

.7

Edit: 

Average of 5: 4.63

Average of 12: 6.84

6.60, 5.53, 10.50, 9.67, 10.20, 11.30, 5.33, *3.83, 5.27, 4.80, 6.63, 2.00*


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2011)

chris w said:


> PB: 8.98, (11.87), (8.00[zbll]), 11.36, 8.99 = 9.78 :/ consistancy
> zbll was a T case


 
Awesome job man. You and Kirt have both gotten sub 10 averages recently, Sydney Autumn should be interesting.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 2, 2011)

4x4x4[K4]
Single and Ao5 PB:
Best Time: 55.89

Best average of 5: 61.68
1-5 - 61.68 (55.89) (62.69) 62.15 61.21


----------



## aaronb (Dec 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> Sierpinski 2 LOL solve.
> 
> .7
> 
> ...



Haha, an lol 1-move .03 solve.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 2, 2011)

13.16, 12.90, 14.32, 16.42, 13.54 = 13.68


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

14.35, 14.89, 15.35, 15.53, 13.35, 16.33, 15.93, 15.36, 14.97[forced PLL skip], 17.36, 17.27, 14.31 = *15.43.*

Damn counting 17 :-/. Not PB but it isn't bad. 3x3 sim.


----------



## Julian (Dec 3, 2011)

Sierpinski

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.03
worst time: 19.40

current avg5: 0.68 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 0.03 (σ = 0.00)

current avg12: 2.03 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 0.98 (σ = 1.33)

current avg100: 3.30 (σ = 3.43)
best avg100: 3.30 (σ = 3.43)


----------



## Thompson (Dec 3, 2011)

Another sub 10 average


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 3, 2011)

Julian said:


> Sierpinski


 
(0.03)
0.37
(65.03) Lol mouse battery died...
0.03
0.03

AVG5: .14

More of an average of 100 kind of deal but I don't have the time right now.


----------



## Julian (Dec 3, 2011)

0.86 Ao12, 1.63 Ao100

Think I might have found God's alg :]


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

BTW mine were for the "Master Sierpinski"


----------



## Julian (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> BTW mine were for the "Master Sierpinski"


Oh, nice. I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

Julian said:


> Oh, nice. I haven't tried that yet.


 
If you can find a parity alg for the elite Sierpinski that would be nice.

Btw what is your god alg? My master times are sometimes better then the original.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> If you can find a parity alg for the elite Sierpinski that would be nice.
> 
> Btw what is your god alg? My master times are sometimes better then the original.


 
I swear I get parity almost every time... best time was 39s flat. Will edit when parity is found.

EDIT: 34.60s

So far I established placing the unsolved dot at the top, clicking all inner-barrier dots left and right (including the center ones) then solved it from there and it worked?


----------



## Mal (Dec 3, 2011)

Session Average: 20.34
12/12
Best Time: 16.21
Worst Time: 27.07
Individual Times:
21.44, 21.96, 20.52, (27.07), 18.08, 19.70, 20.07, 22.39, 19.82, 19.70, 19.74, (16.21)
Best average of 5: 19.76
PB average of 12!!!


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

Best average of 5: 2.33

2.23, (5.33), 2.50, (2.07), 2.27

Best average of 12: 3.26

4.17, 4.83, 2.73, 2.70, 2.23, 5.33, 2.50, 2.07, 2.27, 3.73, (14.37), (1.23)



RNewms27 said:


> I swear I get parity almost every time... best time was 39s flat. Will edit when parity is found.
> 
> EDIT: 34.60s
> 
> So far I established placing the unsolved dot at the top, clicking all inner-barrier dots left and right (including the center ones) then solved it from there and it worked?


 
I just got a 16.23 on that but I still cant get it when it has the parity. I am starting to think it is unsolvable when that happens.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> I just got a 16.23 on that but I still cant get it when it has the parity. I am starting to think it is unsolvable when that happens.


 
Very nice. And it is possible to solve, but it may only be possible when going very far throughout the whole puzzle where it would be best just to restart.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Very nice. And it is possible to solve, but it may only be possible when going very far throughout the whole puzzle where it would be best just to restart.


 
You actually solved with the parity?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Haha, an lol 1-move .03 solve.



Lol I just got a 1 move 0.03 

Edit: 3 move 1.27

Edit2: 25.63 iteration 3.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> You actually solved with the parity?


 
Yes I was clicking around the whole puzzle for a minute or so then tried solving it and I did. Before that there was one white.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Yes I was clicking around the whole puzzle for a minute or so then tried solving it and I did. Before that there was one white.


 
Are you sure? I have been on the same solve and have mixed up during that solve to try and get the parity fixed.

Average of 5: 26.10, (28.07), (24.80), 27.53, 26.17 (Ignored the parity)


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Are you sure? I have been on the same solve and have mixed up during that solve to try and get the parity fixed.
> 
> Average of 5: 26.10, (28.07), (24.80), 27.53, 26.17 (Ignored the parity)


 
Very sure. It was the one of many times I have jumbled the same solve and I have been on this current one for 1100 and no luck.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Very sure. It was the one of many times I have jumbled the same solve and I have been on this current one for 1100 and no luck.


 
Oh well...

current avg5: 17.64 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 16.45 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 18.09 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 18.09 (σ = 2.62)

18.96, 13.65, 23.46, 17.10, (28.68), *(11.24), 20.17, 17.48, 16.90, 14.98*, 18.53, 19.65


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2011)

LOLOLOL 13.37 single on the highest setting.

Damn, this is cool. Still don't have a real method but I'm entertained nonetheless.

27.17, 15.87, (48.37[p]), 18.50, (14.83) => 20.51
27.17, 15.87, (48.37[p]), 18.50, (14.83), 27.37, 28.33[p], 34.40[p], 37.63[p], 39.33[p], 42.03[p], 31.33[p] => 30.20


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> (11.24)


 
That's no accomplishment. This is.

6:27.20 solve... with parity. 

What do you do to solve the parity qqwref.

Edit: I just did another. 4:06.70

Edit: 3:05.60


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

I found a way to fix parity.

Touch every dot going from the right to the bottom left then next layer left then all the way to the right and keep doing that until there is only one black and its at the top then solve it from there.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

12.49 NL sim single. PB NL.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Ignore that. Just got 11.53 NL sim single. Lmfao.


----------



## Julian (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Btw what is your god alg? My master times are sometimes better then the original.


I simply know exactly what to do for every possible case (I think). I don't think I ever have to use more than 6 moves.

EDIT:

0.77 Ao12, 1.20 Ao100

2 moves @ 0.23, 3 moves @ 0.73


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> I found a way to fix parity.
> 
> Touch every dot going from the right to the bottom left then next layer left then all the way to the right and keep doing that until there is only one black and its at the top then solve it from there.


What? o_0

I have a parity solution that I've memorized; it seems pretty good (although I've found two "identities" so far so there might be a slightly better solution) so basically I just apply it whenever I end up with one dot at the end.

PS: I feel like this discussion could easily fill a topic, and it'd be a better way to organize our ideas/times anyway.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 3, 2011)

Practising Yau since it's kinda popular right now.

51.48, 53.60, (47.29), 53.90, 1:03.77, 56.22, (1:13.53), 1:01.29, 53.32, 54.87, 54.02, 47.62 = 55.01 avg12

Very good considering my best avg12 yesterday was 1:04


----------



## chris w (Dec 3, 2011)

OH PB's 20.73, (24.68), 20.59, (16.48), 18.20 = 19.84 (16 was pllskip)
20.73, 24.68, 20.59, (16.48), 18.20, 21.00, 24.35, 21.28, (27.13), 19.09, 22.59, 24.81 = 21.73

EDIT: 23.80, 21.19, 19.25, 20.74, (18.33), 23.10, 22.76, (24.82), 20.14, 21.07, 19.97, 22.21 =21.42
and 23.43 avg100
rolled 23.37


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 3, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.66
worst time: 9.90

current avg5: 6.37 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 5.37 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 6.28 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 5.77 (σ = 0.60)

current avg100: 6.72 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 6.72 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 6.72 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 6.72

2x2 Type C

Insane. For me


----------



## Florian (Dec 3, 2011)

WTF 
Cube: LanLan
Method: Ortega
Average of 5: 2.75
1. 2.51 F R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F 
x R2 U' R2 
R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R 
14/2.75=5.1 tps

2. 2.84 R2 F R F' U F2 U' F R' 
U R U' R' F'(forced OLL skip)
U R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U'
14/2.84=4.9tps

3. 2.90 U' F R2 F' U2 F' R F' U2 
x' y U R2 U' R2 
U2 F R U R' U' F'
11/2.9=3.8 tps

4. (2.37) F U2 R2 F U F' R F2 R' U' 
y2 U R U' R U R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' U2
15/2.37=6.3tps

5. (4.13) F2 R' F R' F' U F2 R' U 
R' U R'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U y R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U
20/4.13=4.8tps


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 3, 2011)

*13.37* avg of 5

13.30, 13.93, (17.56), (12.35), (12.88)


lol


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 3, 2011)

20.29 Ao 12 So nearly sub-20.

Ao 5 was 19.06


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 3, 2011)

Spoiler



13.30, 13.93, 17.56, 12.35, 12.88, 16.01, 15.40, 14.21, 16.63, 14.59, 12.84, 15.28, 15.16, 13.41, 14.16, 13.98, 15.93, (18.03), 15.35, 13.82, 13.32, 16.27, 14.02, 15.21, 13.76, 14.51, 15.38, 17.27, 15.58, 14.59, 13.34, 16.68, (12.19), 16.22, 15.04, 16.20, 15.93, 14.42, 15.01, 16.51, 15.29, 14.27, 15.46, 15.41, 15.88, 15.06, 15.28, 12.94, 14.42, 15.31, 13.92, 15.64, 13.37, 14.49, 15.70, 13.42, 13.15, 17.17, 15.35, 14.77, 13.38, 16.25, 15.90, 12.67, 14.88, 16.41, 14.49, 15.51, 14.73, 16.17, 15.54, 15.23, 15.51, 13.09, 13.97, 17.91, 15.31, 15.34, 13.29, 14.61, 13.69, 14.02, 13.91, 15.89, 16.97, 16.88, 16.44, 14.37, 14.20, 16.25, 15.53, 14.20, 13.40, 15.93, 15.83, 14.39, 15.76, 16.08, 15.63, 13.75



14.95 Avg of 100


----------



## Selkie (Dec 3, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> 14.95 Avg of 100


 
Sub 15! Awesome 



Getting closer but too many counting 20.x solves but a pb all the same.
Average of 12: 19.07
1. 20.58 F R' L2 F L2 D' F2 L' D' U L D2 R2 B L' R2 D' L' R2 D B2 L' U2 D' F 
2. 18.43 D' U' B2 D U' B R2 F2 R D2 F L' R U F' R B2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 B R' U 
3. 18.87 F U' B' F U D' R' D' L2 F' L2 B D2 F R' L2 U2 L D L2 F' R2 L' B2 F' 
4. (25.79) L2 D L' R B2 R' U' F' L2 B2 L' B' U' F R' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' L' U' B L' 
5. (16.20) U' B F2 L U B U B U R' U' L' F2 U' D' L2 R' F R2 U2 B' L' U R2 L 
6. 18.82 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 B' R U' F' D2 B2 F' L2 U L2 F2 D' L' F' B2 L R D2 F L 
7. 19.01 D2 L' U F' R2 F' D' F L F R F B U' R U F' L2 B' L F2 L2 R2 D B 
8. 18.65 D2 L2 B' R F2 B U L B F2 D' F' L2 U2 R' U' B' F U R2 B2 F D U L' 
9. 20.82 U B' U' R' U2 L' D' L' B R' D B D R U B' L U' B' F L2 B' R' F D 
10. 16.56 F B D2 F' U2 F' D B L2 F' D2 R2 F' U B2 F U' L R2 U L' D' U2 F2 U2 
11. 20.77 R F2 D U' B' R L2 D U2 R' D' L2 U' B' D2 L' F R2 B L2 B' U R U2 L2 
12. 18.14 R2 D B2 R L' F D2 U' F B U' L' B' R' L B' L2 U2 B2 R D B2 F U R'


----------



## JackJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.44
1. (16.37) B' D L' R2 U2 L' U2 B R' U' R U2 L2 D' F2 B D' U L B2 F2 L' F' R2 L2 
2. (11.54) F B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F L U D2 L2 B2 R' L' B' R' U' F B L D F L' D2 R2 
3. 12.78 R2 F D' R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 B2 F D' R' L' F' D' B R2 F' D B' F2 
4. 12.94 F2 D2 U L2 U' B F L2 U2 F' D2 L' R' U2 R' L D R F' U' B' U D2 L R 
5. 11.60 L' R' U B F R2 L F' L2 B' U2 L2 R' F2 R L2 U2 R2 D' B L2 U L' U' B2 

New PB


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 3, 2011)

U' B' F L2 R' F R' U L F R2 L2 D2 U R2 B D L' F D

10.27



Spoiler



y

R y' R' F R 5

U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' 9

y U' R U2 R U y' R' U' R 10

y2 R' U2 R U' R' U R 8

U2 F R U R' U F' 7

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U 19

58 Moves | 10.27 seconds | 5.65 Tps

last pair was an absolute fail should have been:

L' U2 L U' L' U L 

Normally I would do that but I knew it was gonna be a fast solve so I panicked a bit.


Almost sub 10


----------



## Selkie (Dec 3, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Average of 12: 19.07



Oh please....


Average of 12: 19.00
1. 18.58 L2 B' L2 F2 B' L' U2 D R L U L2 B2 F L' U2 D' B' F R2 D' U2 L R2 D 
2. 21.76 F R D' B' U' D' L' D2 U' B' F L U' D2 R D2 B2 R D B D2 B D2 B D 
3. 17.07 D B' D2 L U' B2 F' U' L2 R2 U F' B2 L2 B2 D B L B' R2 B D R2 L2 B2 
4. (22.02) R F' R' D' U2 F2 B U' L' B' U2 B' L' U2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B' L' F' U' F2 R 
5. 18.96 D2 L U' F2 U F' B2 R2 F' U B U' R2 B' D' L' F2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 U2 L' R' 
6. (16.01) B F' L2 U2 F L R U' L F D U' F' R B' R' B L2 U2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 
7. 16.93 R' B L' B' F R2 U' B2 U' R' D2 B' F' R L U' B F U L' R2 B D' R F2 
8. 19.04 B L' R' B' F R U2 L' B R2 B L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 R' B' R D2 B' L2 B' D' U2 
9. 18.80 U2 D' F D2 U B D L2 R D' F' B' L2 B' U' R L' F D2 R D B2 U D2 F2 
10. 19.08 R2 U B' U B L' R' F L2 U2 R' B U D2 F U F2 L2 R D F2 B2 L2 U D' 
11. 21.53 B L' R B D U L' F R2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 U' B D B2 R' B' D' B R' 
12. 18.25 L' U2 L' D R2 B' F' R' D' L R2 U2 D F U B' L R U F' U L2 B2 R' L'


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 3, 2011)

5.33 Average of 100 for 2x2! PB.

Done for the Holiday Competition. 

I still only know Sune and AntiSune CLLs. O.O I'll learn the rest after I finish off full OLL for 3x3. 

I use Ortega, most of the time.


----------



## Julian (Dec 3, 2011)

0.71 optimal U

EDIT: Also, 11.59 Ao5 

1. 12.63 D2 F L B' L' F' L2 D U2 L2 U2 L' B' F' L2 D2 B2 D F R2 L2 F D F2 L' 
2. (16.88+) U2 F' B2 L B' U' R B2 U L2 F2 R2 U F' U' B F R' F B R B' D' F' R 
3. 11.93 B U R' L' B' U D B' D U' L' U' B F U2 L' F2 L F R2 B' L' B2 F' L' 
4. 10.22 B L B2 U B' D' L' R B2 L' R U' D B2 D' U2 F' B2 L F2 U B R' U B' 
5. (9.25) L D L2 R D B' D' L R' U' D B F2 D2 R2 D2 B L' R' U' F R2 B' U2 L

The 9:


Spoiler



x2 F' R' L' U L D L U L'
U' R' U2 R2 U R'
U' y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 18.94
1. 18.68 U' F R U2 F L2 R2 B' D2 F B2 U D' L' F2 U' D' L2 U' B' L2 B' R' F D' 
2. (21.21) F L' R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' D U' R2 U D B F D2 U B U2 D2 R U' D' F' B' 
3. 16.98 U F D' L B D' R2 B D2 B L' R U2 D' B' U' B2 L F' D B U R' U2 B 
4. 20.66 L2 R' U' D L' B2 U F' B2 D' F' D B2 U F' L' F D R2 U2 D B' R' B F2 
5. 17.64 R B2 L' B2 U F2 D' U' R' U2 D2 F L' B2 R2 D R' U D2 L R2 D' L' R' D2 
6. 20.53 R' D' B U2 R L2 U' F L F2 R' D2 U L2 U2 R2 L F' L' U R' F U R' F2 
7. 19.31 R U' F2 B' U' R B' D B2 U2 B' L D2 F' U F L' D F2 B' L' D' F' B R 
8. 17.42 R' D2 B' L U L2 F2 R B F2 L U' L' F2 L U' L' D' B2 F L' R2 D B2 F' 
9. 18.91 L' R2 B' D2 U2 L B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L U2 D2 F L' R' B2 L2 D2 L B2 F' L' 
10. (15.81) B F D U' R' F2 L' U2 D' F2 D F' B L2 F2 L' D2 L2 B R' B2 F' R F L2 
11. 21.13 B2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 F D B F' D' U' B2 D2 L' B' U2 L R D2 R D' F B R 
12. 18.19 B' D' F' D' U R L' F2 B2 R L' F' L2 F' R' D' B U B' U' R U' L2 B' D' 

Not PB, but a sub-19 Ao12 is always good! 2/4 of the sup-20 solves had OLLs I learned last night.... well technically this morning, around 2:30 A.M. xD


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Arizona Showdown:

2x2: First round: 4.73 average. Second round: 7.74 average. I managed to do a total of 7 CLL/EG algs in the last three solves of that average alone. The first two solves were both 3.xx's. 

3x3: 12.75 average

4x4: fail - 1:00.37 average, which got me 3rd place. Best single was 52.xx

OH: 28.94 average, and a 24.21 single in a different round

BLD: All DNF. The first and third were off by only two flipped edges. The first was 2:40; I could have gotten second place 

Pyraminx: 8.43 average = 2nd place


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

12.94.

WATWATWATWATWATWATWATWATWATWATWATWATWATWATWATWAT?!?!?!?!?

Full-step 3x3 PB

12.94 R2 D' L R' F R F' D U L' R F R2 D R' D L U R U2 D F2 L D' L2 

y2 
L' u' L u
R U R' D2 U2 L U' L'
R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' R U R' U' R U R'
d L' U L U' L' U' L
R' U' R' F R F' U R
U' M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2

There was nothing really THAT special about this.... My lookahead was on overdrive! :O Hot damn this was sexy. <3 new PB 

EDIT : This is part of a *PB* Average of 12!

Average of 12: 18.60
1. (12.94) R2 D' L R' F R F' D U L' R F R2 D R' D L U R U2 D F2 L D' L2 
2. 21.38 B2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 R D2 R D L2 F2 B' R' F' D2 L R' D L2 D' 
3. 18.87 R' U' B L' B L2 D L2 U2 L U' D2 B2 U F U2 R' L F2 L2 B' D' B R' L' 
4. 16.33 D' U L R' D' F B2 L' F2 B' R' F R L B R L F2 D2 L2 U R' B' D' L' 
5. 17.53 B R' D F R2 U B' F' R' U2 B2 U B2 D U' L R' U2 B2 U' F' R2 L F2 B2 
6. 19.07 R2 F R2 B2 F2 L' B U D2 L D' F B D2 L2 B L' D' U' B' R U2 L' D2 R2 
7. (21.46) F B' D L' B R' U' R' B' F' R' D L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 F' U 
8. 17.91 D B2 F2 U' R2 D' B' D2 F2 R L' U L F' L B D U2 L' R2 U F L' F' U 
9. 16.38 F2 U B' U2 B' U' F2 U D F L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' D L' D L F2 D2 U F 
10. 18.27 F L' F' R L2 U' R' F2 B2 U' R D R D2 U' F2 R L' U2 R2 D B2 F' D R2 
11. 20.75 B L' F' D2 R U2 D L D' L' R' U2 R' D L2 B' U' L D' R' B R U2 B R' 
12. 19.47 U' F U2 F U' B2 L2 B D U' R' D2 F2 L B2 F D R D2 L B2 L B2 L' R 

Which is part of a 19.45 Average of 50 that I hope to expand to a sub-20 Average of 100.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 4, 2011)

Yo. OH pb avg 100.

16.16, 17.94, 15.83, 12.71, 18.34, 15.13, 17.97, 18.31, 14.95, 16.80, 14.33, 15.83, 17.09, 16.00, 14.63, 13.37, 14.12, 17.20, 18.56, 15.62, 17.74, 16.69, 15.95, 18.56, 15.15, 15.72, 15.67, 16.92, 16.89, 15.96, 13.78, 16.14, 13.49, 15.02, 13.61, 15.14, 14.41, 16.22, 17.46, 12.72, 17.80, 15.58, 13.00, 18.09, 14.76, 12.91, 16.76, 17.29, 14.37, 12.52, 17.17, 14.42, 16.27, 15.34, 12.21, 15.35, 14.65, 16.25, 16.22, 14.41, 13.39, 15.24, 17.67, 12.24, 17.68, 17.02, 15.58, 14.77, 13.47, 14.77, 17.13, 16.39, 14.03, 15.02, 15.81, 14.83, 15.59, 16.77, 12.99, 16.80, 11.85, 14.73, 14.08, 14.71, 16.36, 16.52, 15.04, 18.31, 16.19, 14.94, 12.96, 14.66, 17.14, 16.18, 17.42, 11.11, 14.69, 13.75, 14.40, 16.97

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.11
worst time: 18.56

current avg5: 14.28 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 13.93 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 15.19 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 14.86 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 15.50 (σ = 1.61)
best avg100: 15.50 (σ = 1.61)

session avg: 15.50 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 15.49


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

Yo. 3x3 pb avg 100.

18.68, 21.21, 16.98, 20.66, 17.64, 20.53, 19.31, 17.42, 18.91, 15.81, 21.13, 18.19, 19.59, 18.97, 19.88, 19.34, 18.27, 21.51, 17.30, 22.53, 22.13, 21.31, 12.94, 21.38, 18.87, 16.33, 17.53, 19.07, 21.46, 17.91, 16.38, 18.27, 20.75, 19.47, 19.18, 20.43, 20.15, 18.45, 22.79, 19.00, 20.02, 17.68, 19.04, 21.83, 23.20, 17.01, 16.98, 29.12, 20.00, 23.01, 18.28, 19.06, 21.16, 24.57, 19.10, 15.50, 20.36, 21.74, 18.09, 19.80, 19.98, 20.94, 21.09, 19.06, 19.09, 28.27, 20.33, 20.61, 21.12, 22.08, 19.62, 21.40, 18.22, 16.59, 17.01, 20.45, 20.41, 20.73, 17.73, 17.77, 19.80, 17.91, 19.38, 21.60, 19.32, 21.13, 22.80, 19.64, 19.97, 21.63, 20.24, 19.48, 19.76, 17.42, 19.12, 17.67, 19.59, 20.68, 19.19, 19.69

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.94
worst time: 29.12

current avg5: 19.49 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 17.58 (σ = 1.04)

current avg12: 19.54 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 18.60 (σ = 1.59)

current avg100: 19.69 (σ = 1.96)
best avg100: 19.69 (σ = 1.96)

session avg: 19.69 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 19.72

I will consider myself sub-20 when I have an average of 100 with 70% of the solves being sub-20. 

I have 4 more OLLs to learn and 3 to learn new algs for, as well as getting better algs for a few PLLs. I think that should push me over the top.

PB Fullstep single, Ao12, and Ao100.

This is my first sub-20 Ao100 ever. I just got back from Wal-Mart and started solving and it was ****ing amazing.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 4, 2011)

4x4: Average of 12 = 41.96


Spoiler



1. 41.06 r2 R u r D2 L R' U D' u B' r' R' U u' f' D f' F2 u f' F' U' u B' f' F' L2 D2 L f2 D F r D' F u2 B U' f' 
2. (36.25) r' U2 r L' u2 D' r F2 L D2 f' B' u' f2 F' U2 F r R' F2 D u B' f2 r' u F f2 B2 r2 L' U u f' B2 R2 L u2 B' D 
3. 41.80 r f2 B' L B2 r2 u2 B' u' U2 R F D B' R' F D2 L r2 F R2 D2 f2 U L2 R F r2 R' L' D2 R' D' L r2 D2 F' r2 D U 
4. 43.11 L' F' f' D' r' F' B2 r' U' r' R2 f U r2 D f' R' u2 R2 u' D F D' f2 L' U r2 f' L2 F2 L2 F' f R2 u2 U' R2 r' U F2 
5. 40.65 L' F2 D' f' D2 L' f D2 u' F' r U r2 F2 U D2 r R u f' R U2 D u r' L' B' F2 U L2 R D r' f2 D2 L' u2 r B' F2 
6. 38.25 u F' u R D R' D B' u U L u' R2 F' U2 F f2 R r' F2 f' B' L2 u r2 B2 f D2 f' U' R' r2 u L' F2 f R r' L' U' 
7. 38.50 F' R2 u2 U r u' f u r' D' F2 r U B' f2 D2 B' D F' L2 U u2 D' L' f' L2 U' f' r' R' D f2 r D' R' r B' D U' B 
8. (48.81) R2 u2 L' B2 f R u' r D' R L' r' D u U' f' r' B2 R B U' u2 f' B' R U F' R' u' F u2 B r U2 r2 B u B F' u' 
9. 42.93 L2 r' f u' L u U R u r' R2 L D U B U F' R' F2 f r u' f R' L2 B R2 r L2 D2 F2 f r L2 F u U2 D2 F L2 
10. 38.40 R F2 u B' u' D' L' R2 u' R' U2 D L U r U D f' R2 u' U R2 F' f' L' U' u2 L' U2 B F2 L' R' r' D' u B' L2 r' u2 
11. 48.61 u' r2 R B r' D2 u F' R r2 B F' R f B' R' r' u2 L' D' L R' u2 U2 L' U F' B' R2 F R f u F R' r' F f2 D2 F 
12. 46.31 r2 L2 F L2 f2 U' F r2 R2 U2 u2 F' B2 f R2 U' r2 u' F f' L2 F2 u B' R' u2 B2 R r2 B' D U F R F' L' U F' U f
Solves 6-10 = 39.94 avg 5



Shenshou V3 using yau


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should enter my thread now!


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I'll wait until I graduate from the Race to sub-20 thread, but I'm sure looking forward to joining yours!


----------



## JyH (Dec 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 11.99



Spoiler



1. 12.35 B U F D U B L' B' R L U R2 D2 F R F' B2 D' U F' L2 B2 D L2 R2
2. 11.09 L' B2 F2 U F' B2 U2 L R2 F2 D F R2 U' B2 F2 D' R' L D U2 F' U B2 U
3. (10.13) U2 L R2 U L2 F' B' R' L' F L2 D' L' B D U R' D U' F B2 R D' F R'
4. 10.97 L F D R U2 B' R L2 U D B U R2 U2 B U' D' R D R L' F2 D L R
5. 12.47 L' R U B' L U B' U2 B R' D2 L' D' F2 D R' B2 U' B' F2 R2 U' F' B D'
6. (14.58) R' L F D' U' L' R' B' R L B2 R F' D' F2 B2 R F2 R L' B2 L F' D2 R2
7. 13.95 F2 R' D2 F D2 R B2 U' R2 U2 L F2 R B2 R' B R L2 F B U2 B' L' D B2
8. 11.61 U2 L B R2 F U2 D' F' U B' D2 L2 F2 B' U2 L' B2 R U D2 F2 B2 R B2 D2
9. 11.35 U2 L2 R F2 L' R' B2 U D2 L' R B' D U2 L B L' U R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U'
10. 13.58 R' L2 B R2 B F2 D' B U2 B2 U2 L' R F' B' L D2 L' R D' F' D2 U L B
11. 12.42 L2 R' U' B D' L B2 D' L2 U2 R B U2 R2 F' B' L R B U2 D B2 F L2 D'
12. 10.15 F U L B' R' U2 B' U2 F2 U' B' U2 R B L2 F' L F2 L D' F' L' U' B2 R'



First sub 12.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2011)

More Yau.

(45.34), 50.14, 54.34, (1:09.15), 52.59, 52.96, 55.36, 52.25, 55.95, 57.24, 47.92, 55.34 = 53.41 avg12


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 4, 2011)

41.99, 40.81, 40.37, 37.98, 40.28, 36.51, 40.61, 36.28, 36.32, (34.47), (46.64), 41.97 = 39.31

solve 6-10 was 36.37

both were pb, last pb were 38 for ao5 and 40 for ao12


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2011)

4x4:
number of times: 22/22
best avg5: (51.40), 55.74, 1:00.51, (1:11.78), 52.19 = 56.15
best avg12: 52.19, 1:04.81, (1:05.33), 59.78, 59.79, 55.85, 1:02.24, 1:02.54, 58.10, 56.48, (50.46), 55.99 = 58.78

session avg: 59.76 (σ = 4.57)
58.48, 59.15, 1:02.74, 1:01.90, 51.40, 55.74, 1:00.51, 1:11.78, 52.19, 1:04.81, 1:05.33, 59.78, 59.79, 55.85, 1:02.24, 1:02.54, 58.10, 56.48, (50.46), 55.99, (1:15.95+), 1:00.41


----------



## Florian (Dec 4, 2011)

Cube: LanLan
Method: Ortega

Average of 100: 4.11


Spoiler



1. 2.18 U2 F U' F R2 F' 
2. 2.28 U F' U' F2 R F R' F' U' 
3. 4.02 F2 U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F 
4. 2.76 U F' R' U R2 F' U2 R' U 
5. 3.75 F' U F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
6. 4.90 R F2 U' R2 U' F' U F' R 
7. 4.16 R' F' U2 R F2 R' U F' R' 
8. 4.84 U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U F R' U' 
9. 2.97 F2 R' F U' F R2 U' R F' U' 
10. 4.68 R2 U2 R U' R U' F U 
11. 2.13 R2 U R' U R' U R2 U' 
12. 4.28 U R U R' F R2 U R' U2 
13. 5.78 F' U' F' U R2 U F 
14. 4.09 R' F U2 F U' F U R' F2 
15. 2.56 U F R' U F R2 U' F2 U' 
16. 3.71 U2 R2 F2 U' R F' U' 
17. 4.33 F' R F2 U R' F2 U' R' 
18. 2.68 R' F' R U R2 F' U' R2 U2 
19. 4.20 R2 F' U R U' R U' F2 U 
20. 5.09 R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 
21. 5.45 F U F' R F' U F2 U F2 
22. 3.58 U F' R F R2 U' R U F' U' 
23. 5.33 F' U2 F' R' F2 R F' 
24. 4.01 F' R F' U R2 F2 U R2 U 
25. 4.57 R2 F2 U2 F' R U' R2 
26. 3.78 F' R2 F' U R2 U R2 U F' U' 
27. 4.71 U' R' U F' R2 F' R' F U' 
28. (1.55) R U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U 
29. 3.27 F U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 
30. 5.66 F' R F U2 F' R U2 
31. 4.61 F U R' F U' R U' F2 U2 
32. 5.31 F' U R U2 F' R U R2 
33. 4.33 F2 R U2 R U2 F' R2 F' U 
34. 3.14 F2 R F' R' U2 R' F2 R U2 
35. 3.71 U2 R U' R U2 F2 R U2 R 
36. 3.92 U R2 U F' R F' R2 F' 
37. 3.53 F2 U' R F U R2 F2 U2 F' 
38. 4.38 U' R2 U' F' R U2 F' R U' 
39. 4.61 U R2 U F' U2 F R2 F' U 
40. 5.78 F R U F' U2 R U' F R' 
41. 3.32 R' F R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' 
42. 3.72 F2 U F2 R' U R' F' U' F' 
43. 2.51 F U F' U2 F' U2 F U2 R 
44. 4.55 R' U R2 U F U F R2 U' 
45. 4.29 R2 U R2 F R U F2 R' U' 
46. 3.92 R2 F' U2 R' U' R' F R2 U2 
47. 3.52 R2 U' F' R U' F' U F2 U2 
48. 5.92 R2 U' F' R' F2 U F' U2 F U' 
49. 2.98 R2 F U' R' F R2 U' R' 
50. 2.87 F R' U2 R F' R F' R' U2 R' 
51. 3.04 R U' F2 U F' R2 F' U F2 
52. 3.76 U2 R2 U' F' U F' R U2 F2 
53. 3.52 F R' F2 R' F U' R' U R2 
54. 5.65 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 F' U F2 
55. 2.36 U R' U R2 F2 U' R' F2 U' 
56. 3.62 U R U' F R2 F R2 U F2 U' 
57. 4.31 U R2 U F R F U2 R' 
58. 4.02 U' F2 U R' U F2 U 
59. 3.96 U2 F' R U2 R U F2 U' F2 
60. 4.26 U2 F2 R' U R' F U' F R2 
61. 4.79 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F' R' 
62. 4.45 R' F R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 F' U' 
63. 4.32 R F' U R F' U' R U 
64. 3.43 R2 F U' F R' U2 R' F2 R2 
65. 3.42 R F' U' R2 F U R2 U' R' U2 
66. 4.51 F R2 F' U' F2 R U' R' U 
67. 4.80 U F U2 R F' R F2 U' F' 
68. 5.28 F' R2 F U' F U2 R2 F2 
69. 5.05 U F U' F U2 R' F' U' 
70. 3.84 F' R2 F' R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U' 
71. 5.47 F R' U' R' U F' U' F2 U' 
72. 3.23 U' F' R F2 U' F' R F' U 
73. 4.50 R' F2 R U' F' R F2 R2 
74. 4.05 U' F' U' R2 U R2 U2 F U' 
75. 4.89 R U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' 
76. 5.18 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U 
77. 3.20 R F' R' F R2 U' F2 U2 R U' 
78. 3.61 R2 U' R2 U' F R' U R2 U' 
79. 3.61 R' F R2 U' R F R F U2 
80. 4.96 R F' R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 
81. 3.65 F2 R2 U F' U' R F R2 U2 
82. 5.71 U' F' R2 U R2 U R F2 U2 
83. 4.49 R2 F' U' F2 U' F R2 U' F2 U' 
84. 3.60 U2 F' R U' R2 U' R2 F U' 
85. 5.43 U2 R2 U R2 U F R2 F2 U 
86. 4.13 R U' F R F2 R F R2 U2 
87. 4.36 F' U F' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 
88. 5.14 U' F' R U' F2 U' F U2 F2 
89. 5.09 R F' U2 F U' R2 F R2 
90. (5.99) R2 F' U' F U' R F U' 
91. 4.56 R2 U' R2 U' F R' U2 R' U' 
92. 4.17 U2 F' R2 F U' F' U' F2 
93. 2.76 F2 U R2 F' U F' U R U' 
94. 4.78 F2 R' U2 F R2 F R' U 
95. 2.65 U' R U R' U' F R2 U2 R' U' 
96. 3.96 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R U 
97. 4.51 R2 U F R' U2 F U2 F' R U' 
98. 4.33 R U' R F' U R U' R F' 
99. 4.52 U R U2 F' R U' R U' 
100. 3.41 F2 U2 F' R2 F R' F U' R2 U2



Average of 5: 2.93
1. (2.18) U2 F U' F R2 F'
2. 2.28 U F' U' F2 R F R' F' U'
3. (4.02) F2 U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F
4. 2.76 U F' R' U R2 F' U2 R' U
5. 3.75 F' U F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U2


Average of 12: 3.59
1. 2.18 U2 F U' F R2 F' 
2. 2.28 U F' U' F2 R F R' F' U' 
3. 4.02 F2 U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F 
4. 2.76 U F' R' U R2 F' U2 R' U 
5. 3.75 F' U F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
6. (4.90) R F2 U' R2 U' F' U F' R 
7. 4.16 R' F' U2 R F2 R' U F' R' 
8. 4.84 U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U F R' U' 
9. 2.97 F2 R' F U' F R2 U' R F' U' 
10. 4.68 R2 U2 R U' R U' F U 
11. (2.13) R2 U R' U R' U R2 U' 
12. 4.28 U R U R' F R2 U R' U2


----------



## APdRF (Dec 4, 2011)

9.47 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 D R' L D' U R' F' U2

z2 R' U' R' F D2 F
L' U L U R U R'
U2 R' U R U y R' U R
U L U' L'
R U' R' U R U R'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U

43 HTM --> 4.54 TPS

Lucky PB, second sub-10 ever


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 4, 2011)

15.32 OH avg5
14.25, (20.49), 15.45, 16.25, (14.19)


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 4, 2011)

Sub-3 5x5 average.
I just dropped 45 seconds in two days


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 4, 2011)

*4.92 3x3 Single*: F B D L U' R L2 U' F' B R2 F2 B' L' F2 B2 D B2 D F D2 L' D' R' U'

Solution:


Spoiler



Double X-Cross: x2 U F U2 R2 L' F'
3rd Pair: U2 y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
4th Pair: R U R'
OLL: U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U



26/4.92=5.28 TPS


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 4, 2011)

‎3x3:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.61
worst time: 21.13

current avg5: 16.65 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 13.91 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 16.71 (σ = 1.56)
best avg12: 15.01 (σ = 1.46), my new PB avg12

current avg100: 16.48 (σ = 1.81)
best avg100: 16.48 (σ = 1.81)

19.49, 18.08, 18.11, 17.22, 17.29, 15.02, 14.63, 17.67, 15.73, 18.08, 17.46, 16.42, 16.90, 16.22, 14.23, 19.30, 18.26, 14.84, 18.74, 13.84, 16.18, 18.71, 17.51, 12.65, 16.25, 15.71, 16.06, 15.35, 16.38, 17.73, 17.01, 16.03, 15.12, 16.67, 18.56, 16.49, 15.28, 16.76, 20.05+, 13.42, 14.50, 19.48, 16.18, 16.53, 18.64, 14.66, 17.18, 17.83, 17.55, 16.09, 18.50, 15.74, (21.13), 17.12, 13.77, 14.20, 18.84, 14.09, 13.61, 17.17, 15.08, 17.43, (12.61), 15.88, 12.98, 15.90, 16.94, 17.93, 19.46, 17.72, 15.53, 18.22, 12.61, 13.89, 14.02, 13.82, 18.96, 15.02, 14.53, 17.00, 18.11, 17.62, 16.34, 20.38+, 16.11, 15.41, 14.93, 16.18, 13.45, 14.18, 17.50, 18.34, 19.32, 16.35, 16.07, 15.83, 15.38, 18.58, 19.83, 15.54


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 4, 2011)

3x3x3 single 6.94 (not PB)

Scramble: U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' R' L' U' B R' D2 B U' R2

x U r' U' L l
U y L' U' L U L' U' L
U' R' U2 R U' y L' U L
R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
l U2 L' U' L U' l'
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2'

56/6.94 => 8.07 tps (HTM) or 64/6.94 => 9.22 tps (ETM)

Just a really smooth solve


----------



## Julian (Dec 4, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> *4.92 3x3 Single*: F B D L U' R L2 U' F' B R2 F2 B' L' F2 B2 D B2 D F D2 L' D' R' U'
> 
> Solution:
> 
> ...


Hahahaha

Wait, what?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 4, 2011)

1.87 1 look 2x2 single with ortega. OLL skip

Scramble:
R2 F U' R U2 R'
Solve:
z2

U R'
R U' R F2 R' U R' U2

I did R' than R in the real solve, that's why I put it up in the solve.

5.35 tps


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 5, 2011)

19.38, 20.20, 18.95, 14.89, 18.83, 19.95, 21.60, 15.16, 18.15, 20.00, 19.66, 17.04, 20.58, 19.06, 18.62, 20.70, 21.97, 18.79, 22.23, 19.51, 15.98, 22.35, 18.42, 16.11, 19.15, 18.93, 19.79, 20.41, 19.17, 17.91, 18.80, 16.77, 21.60, 19.72, 22.70, 18.79, 18.10, 16.64, 21.69, 19.95, 21.84, 21.97, 19.59, 19.39, 19.47, 14.79, 16.56, 18.56, 16.01, 20.30, 20.40, 15.63, 21.62, 19.87, 18.40, 19.77, 19.55, 19.47, 21.85, 17.78, 23.08, 21.20, 19.07, 17.05, 16.78, 15.87, 15.65, 20.39, 23.50, 18.84, 18.14, 21.85, 20.30, 19.08, 16.96, 21.39, 16.25, 19.77, 19.98, 21.01, 18.13, 18.88, 19.58, 21.64, 17.52, 19.28, 19.03, 16.85, 17.13, 20.60, 20.71, 19.77, 23.51, 18.22, 21.08, 17.54, 15.03, 18.75, 18.32, 18.49 = *19.17 Average of 100, 3x3.*

WTFUUUUUUUU. 3 Days ago, I was averaging 21. Why am I improving so much? I LOVE IT. xD

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.79
worst time: 23.51

current avg5: 18.12 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 16.57 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 19.06 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 18.46 (σ = 1.69)

current avg100: 19.17 (σ = 1.93)
best avg100: 19.17 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 19.17 (σ = 1.93)
session mean: 19.17

PB Average of 5, 12, and 100.


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 19.38, 20.20, 18.95, 14.89, 18.83, 19.95, 21.60, 15.16, 18.15, 20.00, 19.66, 17.04, 20.58, 19.06, 18.62, 20.70, 21.97, 18.79, 22.23, 19.51, 15.98, 22.35, 18.42, 16.11, 19.15, 18.93, 19.79, 20.41, 19.17, 17.91, 18.80, 16.77, 21.60, 19.72, 22.70, 18.79, 18.10, 16.64, 21.69, 19.95, 21.84, 21.97, 19.59, 19.39, 19.47, 14.79, 16.56, 18.56, 16.01, 20.30, 20.40, 15.63, 21.62, 19.87, 18.40, 19.77, 19.55, 19.47, 21.85, 17.78, 23.08, 21.20, 19.07, 17.05, 16.78, 15.87, 15.65, 20.39, 23.50, 18.84, 18.14, 21.85, 20.30, 19.08, 16.96, 21.39, 16.25, 19.77, 19.98, 21.01, 18.13, 18.88, 19.58, 21.64, 17.52, 19.28, 19.03, 16.85, 17.13, 20.60, 20.71, 19.77, 23.51, 18.22, 21.08, 17.54, 15.03, 18.75, 18.32, 18.49 = *19.17 Average of 100, 3x3.*
> 
> WTFUUUUUUUU. 3 Days ago, I was averaging 21. Why am I improving so much? I LOVE IT. xD
> 
> ...


 
Ready to join my thread?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just finished learning full OLL.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2011)

8.65 PB single, PLL skip

Before, I had only ever gotten two sub-9's, and both were LL skips (8.78, and 8.66).


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 5, 2011)

4x4:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 49.07
worst time: 1:14.51

51.75, 54.41, (1:01.45), (51.10), 55.34 = 53.84 avg5
57.97, 51.75, 54.41, 1:01.45, 51.10, 55.34, 58.89, (49.07), 55.79, (1:05.98), 54.52, 56.35 = 55.76 avg12

session avg: 59.52 (σ = 5.76)
55.45, 1:08.40, 51.11, 1:04.74, 1:11.03, 55.27, 1:03.97, 59.62, 1:11.40, 57.86, 59.02, 50.44, 1:01.53, 52.33, 1:01.55, 57.60, 1:02.47, 58.20, 1:10.34, 59.65, 55.67, 1:01.01, 1:00.06, 1:06.29, 1:00.32, 52.49, 55.27, 1:01.74, 1:11.89, 57.97, 51.75, 54.41, 1:01.45, 51.10, 55.34, 58.89, (49.07), 55.79, 1:05.98, 54.52, 56.35, 58.66, (1:14.51), 54.07, 56.02, 1:09.34, 1:02.11, 51.71, 58.84, 1:06.16


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 5, 2011)

First official sub-10 - 9.88
D2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 U F L D U2 B F R B' D2 U' B2 L2

z2 U' R' F R2 D y' R'
U' R U2 R' U' y R' U' R
y' R U R' U' R U R' y L U L'
U2 y' R U' R'
[y2(?)] U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R (The y2 case isn't included in the solution, but I may have done that for some reason)
U R U B' U' R' U R B R'
U r2 R2 U r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U r2 R2

58 moves - 5.87 tps
H perm may have ended in a U2, because of a U' at the start That would make 5.97 tps. Can't remember.
sloooow execution of h perm


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 5, 2011)

2:29.40 5x5 PB  Been practicing 5x5 all day.


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 5, 2011)

36.70 solve with yau method


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 5, 2011)

6.27 completely non-lucky


----------



## Benyó (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes said:


> 6.27 completely non-lucky


 
and is it completely solved this time?


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 5, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> sloooow execution of h perm


 
I think I have the reason for you:



That70sShowDude said:


> U *r2 R2* U *r2 R2* U2 *r2 R2* U r2 R2


----------



## aronpm (Dec 5, 2011)

Sub11 avg5 

Average of 5: 10.94
1. 11.26 R B U B2 F2 D U2 R2 B U2 L B' D B' D2 F2 R2 B' F L' B R2 U L' F2 
2. (8.29) D U' F' U' F2 R B' D' L F' B2 D2 R2 L D' F2 U' B' R' B2 D2 L' F' B2 U' 
3. (14.79) F L R2 B' D' U L U2 L R F2 R' U F' D B U2 L F2 U F2 B' D2 B' L 
4. 9.93 F' B' D U L F D L2 D' R' L D' F2 B R F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B U F2 L2 B 
5. 11.65 U L2 U2 F2 U2 L B' F R' B2 R' D' F D2 L2 U' L2 R' U D2 B R2 L' B F2 

z2 // inspection
D' R' F D' // cross
R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L #1
y R U' R' y R U R' // F2L #1
y' U' U' R' F R F' R U' R // F2L #3
y' L' U L // F2L #4
U' U' U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

8.29 sec : 51htm/6.15tps : 59etm/7.12tps


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 5, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Sub11 avg5


Looks like you beat me to it, well done. :tu


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 5, 2011)

sub 30 roux average of 12
22.54 NL single <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Accomplishment: I successfully found \( \frac{d}{dx}(x^{x^{x^x}}) \)

For anyone who cares: \( \frac{d}{dx}(x^{x^{x^x}}) = x^{x^{x^x}}(x^{x^x}(x^{x}(ln(x)+1)ln(x)+x^{x-1})ln(x)+x^{x^{x}-1}) \)


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Accomplishment: I successfully modded a cube without cutting any of my fingers off.

Granted, I was just doing the stuff that Lubix does, but if you were to see me attempting to use any kind of tools you would understand completely why this is an accomplishment.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Accomplishment: I successfully modded a cube without cutting any of my fingers off.



Nice, I cut my hand open when I tried to mod my 6x6.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 5, 2011)

I got another sub 15 time


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 5, 2011)

LL Scrambles

2.97, 1.66, 2.06, 1.72, 3.79, 3.15, (5.18), (1.42), 2.18, 1.79, 2.72, 3.55 = *2.56 avg12*

omg UWR amazin'

LL Scramble #5725: B' R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F R' B R2 F' R U2 - 2.97

AntiSune U2 Sexyhammer (UPerm)

LL Scramble #5726: R' F2 L2 B L' F L B' L2 F R U2 - 1.66

y FatSune RBNiklas

LL Scramble #5727: L' F U' F' L' U B' U2 B2 L' B' L' U - 2.06

y SexyHammer (UPerm)

LL Scramble #5728: B U' F' U B2 U2 F U' F' U2 B F U - 1.72

y2 RBAntiSune U' Niklas

LL Scramble #5729: F U F2 L' U' L2 D' L D L2 U F - 3.79

y' LeftAntiFatSune Niklas (UPerm)

LL Scramble #5730: L U F' U2 F' U F' U' F U2 F U L' U' - 3.15

FRU' y R'F2rU'R'D'FDR2U2r'L' (UPerm)

LL Scramble #5731: F U' L' B2 D' R D B2 L R U' R' F' - 5.18

OLL/PLL

LL Scramble #5732: B' U F U' B U' F' U' F U' F' - 1.42

y' RUR'URUL'UR'U'L

LL Scramble #5733: L F U2 L' B L' D2 B R2 D2 B2 L - 2.18

RBFatAntiSune (TPerm)

LL Scramble #5734: L U L' U L2 U L U L2 U' L' U' L2 - 1.79

y2 AntiSune (UPerm)

LL Scramble #5735: R B L' B L B2 R' F R U R' U' F' U' - 2.72

y2 R'U'RU'RB'R'BR'U2R (UPerm)

LL Scramble #5736: B R' F2 L' F L' F' L F2 R B' U' - 3.55

y2 R'U'R2B'R'B2U'B' (JPerm)


----------



## Julian (Dec 6, 2011)

OH

25.98 Ao5, 29.25 Ao12


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 6, 2011)

I started practicing 5x5 for the first time EVER 2 days ago.

Got my PB more than a minute faster than 2 days ago... sub- 2:15 single
I know I suck, but I am averaging like 2:45ish from 3:45ish 3 days ago


----------



## Julian (Dec 6, 2011)

8.31 B R D' U2 L' B D2 U2 R' D2 L' F L' D F B' R' L2 F D' B' D' U2 F' D2

y F D' F' R
U2 y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U3' y' R' U R
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
R U R' U R U2 R'
U


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> 8.31 B R D' U2 L' B D2 U2 R' D2 L' F L' D F B' R' L2 F D' B' D' U2 F' D2
> 
> y F D' F' R
> U2 y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
> ...


 
If you had seen this cancellation you could say you had a forced OLL skip into LL skip. ;D

Great solve, and holy <R,U> :tu


----------



## Hershey (Dec 6, 2011)

holy satan mother****** that was a funny average.

Session average: 13.07
1. 12.78 R B F2 D' B' F L' F2 R2 D R B' R F U' D L D2 U' R' U R2 D U' F2 
2. (12.06) U' D2 F' B2 D U B' R2 B L F' U' R' F2 B L2 F' B' D' U' B' L' B2 U2 D2 
3. (14.38) D2 F U2 D B' U D R' L F2 U' F' R U2 F2 D B2 R U B2 R' D' R2 B2 D' 
4. 12.69 R' B2 R' B U' D2 F' R L' D2 F L B2 R' D2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 U R2 
5. 13.74 L F2 L2 R D F2 U2 R2 L' U R' L D' L' U R' B' D U' L D R B D U


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 6, 2011)

Got two 57 second 4x4 solves today. Both are my first sub-1's. PB is now 57.30


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 6, 2011)

(12.03), 13.01, 12.87, (16.22), 14.17 = 13.35


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2011)

9.71, 9.96, 10.76, 9.69, 10.85, 10.27, (9.66), 10.74, 10.21, 10.10, 9.78, (11.55) -> 10.21 avg12


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 6, 2011)

Two new PBs 3x3

Ao 5 18.45

1. 18.59
2. 17.62
3. (19.65)
4. 19.15
5. (16.61)


Ao 12 19.76

1. 20.59
2. 20.54
3. 21.12
4. (21.18)
5. 19.76
6. 20.82
7. 19.75
8. 18.59
9. 17.62
10. 19.65
11. 19.15
12. (16.61)

Also a mean of 30 solves:20.86 which is very good for me


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 6, 2011)

Today I did beat my PB in 3x3 LC (not scrambled by hand)-8.74 with a PLL-Skip. It was the best single of a 12.24 Mean of 100 (PB) I did today. Best Average of 12 was 11.56. I did better than I thought I will.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 6, 2011)

OH 14.61 Fullstep
B2 R F R2 L F' L2 U' R L2 B R L' F U2 F' U' F L2 D F D2 U L B'

Eo-cross: x' D R' U' x' U z U' R2 U (7/7)
F2L#1: z2 U' R' U R z' R U R' (7/14)
F2L#2: U z U' R' U (4/18)
F2L#3: R U R U' R U R' U' (8/26)
F2L#4: z' U2 R' U' R (4/30)
COLL: U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10/40)
EPLL: U' z U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' (13/53)

53 HTM / 14.61 s = 3.628 TPS
Nice  My PB is 14.23, but with LL skip


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

Got 2:02.54 on 4x4. My new PB. I know I can get sub 2


----------



## Jakube (Dec 6, 2011)

First day solving the 3x3x3 via hi-games. I have big problems with the key yet.

Jakube, 3x3x3 cube, 54.32 sec


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 7, 2011)

9.51 3x3 single, very easy solve 
B D B2 F U D L F2 D U2 R2 B F' R2 U L2 U B U B' U2 R' L2 F2 U


Spoiler



z2 y D' L' D L B'
y U R U' R2' U R
U2 R U R' U R U' R'
y2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'
y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## chris w (Dec 7, 2011)

R F B2 D2 L' D U F2 B' L2 B D F2 R' U' R U' B2 L2 F2 U R' D2 B' U 16.12
y' U' L y U' R z2 U' L' U L z2 U' z2 (9/9) // xcross
y R U' R2 U R (5/14) // f2l2 
y' U R' U2' R U R' U' R (8/22) // f2l3 
U' R U R' U R U R' (8/30) // f2l4
U' r U2' R' U' R U' r' (8/38) // oll
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 (13/51) // pll
51/16.12 =3.16tps (finally over 3tps for an OH solve) 
lolololol 43 consecutive <R,U> moves, 3 L's only
EDIT: and the first OH solve of the day


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 7, 2011)

Average of 5: 8.69
1. 8.25 U2 R' D R F R D U2 F' D F' U L' R F B' D' U F U R2 U D' R F' 
2. 9.70 D' U2 F2 B R2 D' L B2 R2 F U' D B2 F' D' L2 R2 D B F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D 
3. (13.22) U L2 B R' F' R F' U' F' L' B' L2 B' R2 L F2 R' F' R' F2 U F' D' L' U2 
4. 8.11 L D' B' U2 D2 B' U F2 B D2 F' B2 L2 F' U' B2 U' F U' B2 D B2 D2 F2 R 
5. (7.68) D L' B' R' L' B' F' R' F U2 L2 B2 L' F' D' F D' U R U' L' D2 R D' B' 

first sub 9 average ever O.O


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 7, 2011)

19.36 OH - my first sub-20.

Scramble: L' B2 D' L U D2 R F D' R F2 D2 R F' R F L' F' U2 R F2 R2 D F' R2

Solution: x2 y2 R F2 D F' D F2 D
y' R' U2 R U2 L U L'
R' U' R U' y L' U' L 
U2 y R' U' R U' R' U R
y' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'


----------



## plechoss (Dec 7, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 2.97, 1.66, 2.06, 1.72, 3.79, 3.15, (5.18), (1.42), 2.18, 1.79, 2.72, 3.55 = *2.56 avg12*





Spoiler



12	2011-12-07 22:18:32	3.36 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L F L' U2 F2 U F U' F'
11	2011-12-07 22:18:03	1.31 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U F U' F' L2 U F' L2 F
10	2011-12-07 22:17:52	2.74 U' L2 U L2 U L2 U L2 U L2 U L' U L2 U' L2 U L
9	2011-12-07 22:17:36	3.70 U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F' U' F L U F U' L'
8	2011-12-07 22:17:18	3.58 D' F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' L2 U R U' R' L2 F'
7	2011-12-07 22:17:06	3.36 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U F U' L' U L F' R2 F2
6	2011-12-07 22:16:55	1.58 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L U L2 F2 L F2 U' L'
5	2011-12-07 22:16:42	3.00 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 B L2 B R L2 B' R' L2 B2 U'
4	2011-12-07 22:16:33	2.96 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D L U2 L F' L' F U2 L
3	2011-12-07 22:16:25	1.62 L2 D' U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R' D L D' R' D L
2	2011-12-07 22:16:17	1.35 D' R2 U' R2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F L B' L F2 D2 B' R2 F'
1	2011-12-07 22:16:02	1.56 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U L' D R D' L' D R


2.51 avg of 12  I can post solutons if you want


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 7, 2011)

*2:01.64
2:01.49
(2:01.47)*
(2:12.59)
2:10.64

Lol first 3. Average was 2:04.92


----------



## Pixel 6 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ohma Fugah! 

New PB is now 12.73!

Finally got one out of the teens! Lol my heart was racing when I got onto towards the end of 2nd block and saw the corners were going to orient and permute. (Which like never happens)

Ooh, and this was with the Roux method... I feel totally Ninja right now. 


Scramble - L D' F L' R' U F' R2 U2 D L2 U2 B' L' F2 L2 D F2 R L2 D' F2 R2 F' R2

1st Block - (Y2) U' R' u' (Y X) U r' R2 U b' L U L'
2nd Block - (Y X) R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U R
CMLL - skip
Last 6 Edges - M' U M' U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M <--- Crashtest Dummies lol	

TOTAL TIME = 12.73
TOTAL MOVES = 42 
MOVES PER SECOND = 3.29
CUBE = Lubix ELITE Duh.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 8, 2011)

did anyone else notice that this thread just hit 1,000,000 views!!!!???? YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 8, 2011)

Solved skewb for the first time. 1:21.92 

I used Chris Hardwick's method

Second solve: 28.41


----------



## Raiz (Dec 8, 2011)

made a new roux PB of 51.23! it stinks i know but its good for me starting roux and getting used to it and all.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 8, 2011)

4x4
34.40, 39.72, 39.27, 52.08, 39.19 = 39.39


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2011)

4x4:
52.78, 52.45, (59.60), 55.40, (47.08) = 53.54


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 8, 2011)

4x4:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 36.44
worst time: 1:07.93

current avg5: 46.68 (σ = 2.19)
best avg5: 41.63 (σ = 2.65)

current avg12: 49.28 (σ = 4.01)
best avg12: 46.45 (σ = 4.15)

current avg100: 50.37 (σ = 5.24)
best avg100: 50.37 (σ = 5.24)

First 100 solves with my new SS 4x4.. I've become so slow :S


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2011)

It seems like almost everyone has substantially improved at 4x4 in the past month, though. I guess the SS 4x4s must be really smooth and nice.


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 8, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> Ohma Fugah!
> 
> New PB is now 12.73!
> 
> ...


 
Yay Donovan! Awesome! What do you average right now? I'm averaging like 23 for roux...it's fun to do when I'm bored but don't wanna do a serious average...

My accomplishment: New PB Average of 5!

I don't have the scrambles or times any more because I didn't think I'd bother posting it here...but I changed my mind...

3x3x3 Average of 5: 12.51


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2011)

13.02, (9.75), (15.77), 10.93, 10.77, 12.57, 12.70, 12.32, 12.41, 13.11, 10.78, 11.16 = 11.98 avg12
I saw the first pair during inspection on the 15, but I screwed up the cross...

Also a 13.17avg100, it was sub-13 at 80, then I started getting lots of 14 and 15s solves. 

@qq, I'm still using my x-cube for 4x4 by the way.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2011)

That's ok, you're not THAT fast  Kidding. But I've been seeing a ton of sub-40 averages lately.

7:50.544 on the Master Pyraminx Crystal sim.


----------



## 4th dimension (time) (Dec 8, 2011)

I completed a virtual 3x3x3x3 in approximately 3 hours and a 2x2x2x2 in approximately 45 minutes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 8, 2011)

4th dimension (time) said:


> I completed a virtual 3x3x3x3 in approximately 3 hours and a 2x2x2x2 in approximately 45 minutes.



I like your yousername.

Off topic: This thread now has more than 1 million views.


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 8, 2011)

19.92 Ao 12. My second sub-20


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 8, 2011)

Decided to try out Yau yesterday. These are solves #38-49. Everything is obviously PB.

1:10.49, 1:14.32, 1:12.63[DP], 1:32.28, (1:48.12), 1:27.27, 1:16.82, 1:33.89, 1:14.76, 1:18.72, 1:28.76, (1:08.27)=*1:20.99*


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 8, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.41
worst time: 5.77

current avg5: 4.27 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 3.45 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 3.98 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 3.98 (σ = 0.73)

session avg: 3.98 (σ = 0.73)
session mean: 4.00

2x2 pb ao5 (and probably ao12, I don't keep track of it) by .01


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 9, 2011)

My first ever 4x4 ao12, so I guess it's a PB. 

Average of 12: 1:39.90


Spoiler



1. 1:42.06 F' D2 R2 Rw2 U' F2 B Rw Uw Fw' Rw U' D2 L B' Uw' B' D2 U F2 D' U2 R' Uw' D Fw D R L' F' U Fw R2 Fw' B F D' L2 F' Rw 
2. 1:33.44 Fw D2 B' Rw' B F2 Rw2 U2 L' Uw F L' Uw D L U' Rw2 U' Uw' F' Uw Fw2 Rw' F' U' Fw' Uw' L Fw2 Rw2 L2 D F2 Fw B U F' U Uw' F' 
3. (1:25.93) L' Rw2 Uw D' Rw2 R' B2 R' F' Rw U' Uw2 R2 L' U' F' U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 B' Uw L Rw2 Uw B' Rw2 B' Rw' F' L2 D' Rw' R F' D F U2 Fw U2 
4. 1:51.39 L' B2 U2 Rw2 U Rw' B2 F U Uw' L2 F R2 L' B L' F Fw2 U2 R2 L2 F' B2 U2 Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw' B2 U2 F Rw Uw2 L2 U' Uw2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2 
5. 1:31.44 R' F Rw' Uw2 F' B2 Uw Fw' Uw L2 B' R2 D' R' L Uw2 U' F B U' D Fw2 F R F' Uw2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 B' D Rw B' Fw L' B2 L Fw2 
6. (1:56.36) F Rw' D2 L2 R2 Uw2 D2 B' R2 L2 F R' F2 B D' Fw2 B Rw2 D' R U' Uw2 F B Rw L2 D2 L U' L2 B2 Fw' F2 L D2 F U Uw D L2 
7. 1:46.58 L' R' Fw Rw' L2 B Rw2 Uw' Rw' R U D2 Uw' B' U B' D' Rw D2 Fw Uw' L' Rw2 Uw Fw2 D Uw B2 Rw L B' L2 U2 B' Rw' B Rw' U2 L2 Fw2 
8. 1:29.02 B' Uw' R' D Fw B' Rw D2 Rw2 Fw' D' Rw' U' B' D2 Uw B2 Uw F' L2 B' L' U Uw' F' Fw2 Uw U' F2 B' D2 Fw L' F' L Rw D2 B Rw2 R2 
9. 1:39.10 Fw' R Rw' Fw2 F' L2 U2 L' B Uw U' F2 R2 D Uw2 B2 Rw' U2 Fw' L' D2 F2 Uw' R Uw2 L Rw' R2 B' Uw' U2 L' R2 D U2 L Fw' R Fw2 U' 
10. 1:38.35 Rw' U' D F2 L2 F' Rw' Uw2 B Uw R' Rw U Uw2 Fw U' R' D2 L' R' Uw2 F D2 F Fw U B2 Fw' R2 Uw U B' R' D' R2 F' D B2 R2 Uw' 
11. 1:39.00 L B2 L2 Rw U2 Rw2 Fw' L2 R' Uw' L2 Fw F' Uw L2 D2 Uw2 L2 Uw Fw D' Fw2 B2 U Rw U' Fw Uw F' Fw2 Rw2 F' L U F B R Rw2 B Fw2 
12. 1:48.62 Uw2 Fw2 L2 F2 U' Rw2 B2 U2 D2 Uw' L2 D' F' D2 R Fw2 Uw D2 Fw' B2 L2 Rw2 B2 R Uw2 R U2 D2 B2 L2 U' Fw' Rw2 R Uw' D2 B F2 Fw' R2


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 9, 2011)

PB roux Ao5 I think I'm going to make it my main method.
23.45 27.70 27.28 25.84 28.05= 26.94
also the 23.45 is a roux PB single


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally first sub 20 Ao12 Roux<3 

22.73, 18.54, 19.74, 17.84, 20.52, 21.27, 19.65, 20.72, 21.73, 18.46, 19.13, 18.25[Surprise CMLL skip.]
avg12: 19.80 (σ = 1.23)


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Finally first sub 20 Ao12 Roux<3
> 
> 22.73, 18.54, 19.74, 17.84, 20.52, 21.27, 19.65, 20.72, 21.73, 18.46, 19.13, 18.25[Surprise CMLL skip.]
> avg12: 19.80 (σ = 1.23)


 
Change you sig


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 9, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Change you sig


 
Just did


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Dec 9, 2011)

41.89

r U2 f' u' L' r D' u' r L' f' D' L' U R' B2 f L2 F2 L u2 R' F2 u' r U2 r' f F U u' D R2 U2 R2 f2 F r2 f2 L'


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 9, 2011)

5x5 Ao5: 7:02.71, 7:01.43, 7:04.04, 6:58.03, 7:09.11 == 7:02.73 

I was PB after PB for me. I have only recently gotten into my 5x5. It used to be utterly terrible to turn but now it alright so I got into it and at school this morning I had an 8:30 solve and a 9:00. Then I got on just a while ago and 7:02. Then a second quicker then 3 sec quicker. I wanted a Ao5 that was sub 7 but the Single is alright too. 

Little surprise for me.

Hope to keep getting better and come back with even better times.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 9, 2011)

11.19 tps 2x2 solve 

1.43:

Scramble: F U' F2 U2 R2 F' U'

x' y2 U R U' R' (4)
U R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' (12/16)

16/1.43 = 11.19 tps


----------



## Mal (Dec 9, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 11.19 tps 2x2 solve
> 
> 1.43:
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 9, 2011)

*OH:*

Best Average of 5: 58.16
Best Time: 41.69
Worst Time: 1:39.55
Standard Deviation: 3.7 (6.4%)

1. 54.37 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' F' R B' R' B F D2 L F L 
2. 1:03.18 L' D' F2 B2 R D F' U2 B F' L' D' B L' F B2 L2 B' L R2 F2 D' R D' R' 
3. (1:39.55) B2 U' R L' U2 F R L2 F2 B D2 R2 F2 U L' U F' R2 U2 L D' B2 L B2 U 
4. (41.69) D2 L' F' R2 D' R2 U F' L' D' L B' U2 L' B2 F' U L U2 L2 B R2 D' U F 
5. 56.94 U L' B' L F2 L' D2 U2 R' L2 F B2 R2 U L' F' D U2 F' L' B F' D' L F'

lolinconsistancy

PB Single by 12 seconds and PB average of 5 by 6 seconds. I'll roll this to an average of 12

Edit: Average of 12 kinda failed 

Best Average of 12: 1:08.09
Best Time: 41.69
Worst Time: 1:39.55
Standard Deviation: 8.6 (12.7%)

1. 54.37 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' F' R B' R' B F D2 L F L 
2. 1:03.18 L' D' F2 B2 R D F' U2 B F' L' D' B L' F B2 L2 B' L R2 F2 D' R D' R' 
3. (1:39.55) B2 U' R L' U2 F R L2 F2 B D2 R2 F2 U L' U F' R2 U2 L D' B2 L B2 U 
4. (41.69) D2 L' F' R2 D' R2 U F' L' D' L B' U2 L' B2 F' U L U2 L2 B R2 D' U F 
5. 56.94 U L' B' L F2 L' D2 U2 R' L2 F B2 R2 U L' F' D U2 F' L' B F' D' L F' 
6. 1:22.28 F2 R' L' F2 L' D B' L2 D2 L2 D2 L B' F U' L' U L U2 L D' B L B2 F 
7. 1:12.36 U' R2 B L2 D2 R B2 U' D' B U L2 B' L' U2 D2 R F U D' L' B D' R2 B' 
8. 1:19.26 U' B R F2 U L' U' L2 R' U' F2 U L2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 D2 L' D U' B L2 R2 
9. 1:02.40 R F L' B2 U2 L R' F' R D L2 U' L U R' B' U2 L' B2 F' L2 B2 U R2 L' 
10. 1:09.73 F2 U2 F' D' R U2 B2 F U L2 B' U L2 U R2 B D' R' B D L R2 U2 F' R 
11. 1:13.51 F2 U' R2 L' U2 L U' B' F2 D2 L' B' F2 R' B R' B2 L2 U' R D F B' U2 B2 
12. 1:06.90 F' L U L' U' L2 F2 R' B F2 U' L2 B2 L' F' R2 U' R B2 U' L2 D2 B' L' B'


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 9, 2011)

444, yau (white cross, but sometimes yellow)

Best average of 12: 42.63
1-12 - (35.92) 38.60 40.89 49.50 44.07 41.93 39.34 47.13 44.97 39.51 40.31 (53.32)

Not bad, but rather inconsistent 

I'm going to try and see if I can become fully CN 

EDIT:

My first session with yau, red cross :O

Best average of 12: 41.93
7-18 - 37.96 47.20 41.41 41.18 43.96 (49.10) 39.34 44.31 (37.87) 42.69 41.53 39.73


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, you guys are amazing.

I got a 31.12 single, lucky. All you guys are beasts.

*pat on the back for motivation*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 9, 2011)

pyra (lbl)
6.49 avg5
7.57 avg12

edit:
4x4
52.57, 54.67, 52.93, 59.51, (1:10.21), 58.47, 52.71, 57.46, 1:00.87, 57.83, 53.85, (52.29) = 56.09
arrgh. Kinda failed it, but pb nonetheless.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 9, 2011)

New 5x5 Record Since last Night. 6:10.

Gonna keep working on it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 9, 2011)

Times:


Spoiler



11.77, 13.92, 12.14, 14.99, 12.24, 13.03, 14.23, 12.64, 13.45, 13.30, 12.06, 11.19, 13.86, 13.03, 13.27, 13.56, 13.45, 13.55, 11.95, 13.09, 13.52, 12.31, 12.33, 16.75, 14.48, 13.77, 13.17, 15.59, 11.53, 11.97, 11.97, 16.59, 11.20, 13.02, 13.06, 12.09, 13.22, 12.55[ollskip], 11.38, 11.14[oll skip], 13.67, 13.06, 14.14, 14.78, 14.08, 14.66, 13.17, 15.56, 14.94, 12.83, 12.55, 13.53, 16.70, 11.86, 13.02, 14.50, 12.80, 12.55, 14.72, 14.17, 13.22, 13.50, 14.92, 12.61, 13.44, 12.33, 13.42, 13.92, 14.47, 15.67, 15.31, 11.42, 12.55, 12.44, 16.14, 12.80, 13.75, 12.91, 15.25, 13.28, 13.42, 12.34, 13.28, 14.33, 11.24, 15.70, 14.06, 13.17, 12.39, 14.30, 12.00, 12.48, 12.69, 13.89, 13.63, 13.20, 12.23, 14.19, 14.23, 10.69


Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.69
worst time: 16.75

current avg5: 13.21 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 11.82 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 13.09 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 12.20 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 13.36 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 13.36 (σ = 1.22)



12.20 AO12 (PB by a good bit ....76)
13.36 AO100 (PB by a good bit as well...17)
11.82 AO5 (PB by .03)

Very good session. Got the PB ao12 almost right off the b at. It was surprising considering my practice lately has been non 3x3.

Times for 12.20 AO12---11.53, 11.97, 11.97, 16.59, 11.20, 13.02, 13.06, 12.09, 13.22, 12.55[ollskip], 11.38, 11.14[oll skip], =*12.20*. Two skips but w/e. One skip was into J perm, other H


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> 444, yau (white cross, but sometimes yellow)
> 
> Best average of 12: 42.63
> 1-12 - (35.92) 38.60 40.89 49.50 44.07 41.93 39.34 47.13 44.97 39.51 40.31 (53.32)
> ...


 
I suppose the only benefit of CN Yau is the first 2 centres?


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

13:52.53 2-7 relay

Only a PB by 5 seconds. Going to try again tomorrow!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2011)

WRECKED my old 3x3 PBs o_0

10.22 avg5 = 10.40, 10.65, (9.36), (11.34), 9.61

first sub-11:
10.68 avg12 = 10.92, (12.64), 10.40, 10.65, 9.36, 11.34, 9.61, 10.69, 11.93, 11.58, (8.26), 10.33



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.68
1. 10.92 B R2 D R' U F D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L U2 F' D R' B' F' U R D' U' R2 F'
2. (12.64) B2 R L' U D' F2 R2 F' R2 B' L' F2 B D2 B U2 D2 R B' R' F R' B2 L' U2
3. 10.40 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 R U R U2 L2 F' L D B' U2 L' D' L' U L'
4. 10.65 L2 B' R U B D L B F2 U' F U F R' L2 F B2 L' D2 U' R' B2 R' B F
5. 9.36 B D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 D U' F' L F' R2 U' F2 R' D B2
6. 11.34 U F' U2 D' B' D L2 R' D' L2 B2 U' F2 B R' L2 D' F' B' L2 B L2 D R' D'
7. 9.61 R F2 B' R' D U' R' B U L2 F U2 R' U' R' D U2 L' B' U' L' F U B D2
8. 10.69 F' U' B' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D B2 D B' R U B2 R' D' L2 R' F R2
9. 11.93 L B' R2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 R' D2 U L2 B L U' L U' D' R B R2 F' R2 F R
10. 11.58 R U2 L B' F R2 D F U B F' R2 U L U B' L' R U R2 U R' D2 L' D2
11. (8.26) F' L R' D U' F L2 D' R2 B F D L D F' B U F B' R2 U' D2 B' D2 F
12. 10.33 R' B L2 U2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 L2 F2 L U' B F U' L2 R D2 F2 U2 F'


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 10, 2011)

OMG yes!!!!

Pyra: 

Best Average of 12: 6.98
Best Time: 5.54
Worst Time: 9.35
Standard Deviation: 1.0 (13.6%)

1. 7.03 U' R' L' R L' U L' B' U' R' U R B L' u r' b 
2. 7.06 R L U' R' L' R' L' R' U R L R L u' r' l' 
3. 8.63 L U' L R' U L R' U' R' U R' u' r' b' 
4. 6.11 R' U' L' R U L U R U' B U' B' R' L' l' 
5. 5.91 U' R' L' R' L U R' L B L B U B L U R L B u b' 
6. (9.35) L U R L' R U' L' U' L U R U R' L' B u r' l' b' 
7. 7.15 R' U L U' R' L' R' B' U' R' U R B U u l 
8. 6.02 L' U' L' R U L' R' L B L B' L R' L' B u b' 
9. 5.83 U L' R' L U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' L' r b' 
10. 8.04 R' U L' U' R L R U' R' U' R U' L' u l' b 
11. 7.98 L R' U' R U L U L R U R' U R' L B' u' r l' b 
12. (5.54) L' R' U R' L R' U R U R' B' r 

PB. Part of an ongoing Average of 100

Edit: :O



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 7.64
Best Time: 3.72
Worst Time: 14.37
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (18.1%)

1. 5.85 R' U R' L U' R' L' U L R' L' R U' R' B' u r' l b 
2. 8.40 R' U L' R L U R' L' R' U R L R U' L' B' u' r' l b' 
3. 8.27 R' U' L' R' U L R U L' U L U' R U' B u' r l' b' 
4. 7.18 R L R U R L' U' L' R U' R' U R' L B r l b 
5. 6.94 L R U' L U L R' U L' B' U' B U' L U R' L' B' r l 
6. 6.68 R L R' L' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R B r' l b' 
7. 6.87 R' U' L' R L' U L' R' L R L' U' R L' B' u l' b 
8. 7.46 R' U L' R L R U' R' U' R' L l' b 
9. 9.27 L U' L R' U L R L U R U' R' L' R' L' B u r' 
10. 6.59 R' U' L' R' U L R' B' U' R' U R B R B 
11. 6.80 R' U L U' R' L' R' U' R' B' R' B R' U R L' B u' l' b 
12. 8.32 L' U' L' R U L' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' L u' r l' b 
13. 9.66 R' L U L' U' R U' L R' L' R' U R' U R' L' u' b' 
14. 7.03 U' R' L' R L' U L' B' U' R' U R B L' u r' b 
15. 7.06 R L U' R' L' R' L' R' U R L R L u' r' l' 
16. 8.63 L U' L R' U L R' U' R' U R' u' r' b' 
17. 6.11 R' U' L' R U L U R U' B U' B' R' L' l' 
18. 5.91 U' R' L' R' L U R' L B L B U B L U R L B u b' 
19. 9.35 L U R L' R U' L' U' L U R U R' L' B u r' l' b' 
20. 7.15 R' U L U' R' L' R' B' U' R' U R B U u l 
21. 6.02 L' U' L' R U L' R' L B L B' L R' L' B u b' 
22. 5.83 U L' R' L U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' L' r b' 
23. 8.04 R' U L' U' R L R U' R' U' R U' L' u l' b 
24. 7.98 L R' U' R U L U L R U R' U R' L B' u' r l' b 
25. 5.54 L' R' U R' L R' U R U R' B' r 
26. 4.38 U' R' L' R L' U L' U L R' L' R U' L' 
27. 7.89 U L R U' L' R' L' B' r' l' b' 
28. 8.80 B' R L' B L B U B' U R' U' R L B u b' 
29. 7.62 R L' U L U' R' U' L' B' U' B L R' L' B u r' b' 
30. 9.38 R U' L R' U L' U' R B U B' U R' B' r l b' 
31. 10.65 R U R L' U' R L U L' U B' U B L U' R u' r' l b 
32. 7.49 L R' U' R U L' U' R B U B' U R' U' u' r l 
33. 6.55 U L U' L' U R' L R L U' L' B l 
34. 8.74 L' R' U L U' R' U' R' L' U L U' R' L B' u r l b' 
35. 8.39 L U' R U L' R' U R U' B U' B' R' U' R B l b 
36. 6.32 U L R' U' R U' R U' R' U L' U' R' L' u r l' b 
37. 7.76 L R' U' R L U L U' R U R' U R L u r l 
38. 7.10 R L R' U' R U' R' U L' R' L' B' r' l' b' 
39. 8.43 R U' L R' U L' U' R B U B' U R' U' R' L u' r' l' 
40. 9.95 R L U L U' L U' R' U' R U' R' L B' r l' b 
41. 8.21 L' R' U R' L U R' L' U L U L' u r' b' 
42. 9.04 R' U L R U' L' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R L' B u r' b' 
43. 8.01 R' U R' L U' R' L' U' R' r' 
44. 9.67 L' R U L' U' L' R U L' U L U' R U R' B u l' b 
45. 5.81 R L' R L R L' U' L U' R U' R' U' 
46. 6.75 L' R' U L U' R' U' R' L' U L R B u r' 
47. 5.83 L' R' U' R' U L R' L' U B' U B L U R' l' 
48. 6.92 L U R L U' L R' L' B L' B' L' R L' u r l 
49. 8.17 R' L' U' L' R U L' U R' L R L' U' R L r b' 
50. 4.51 R' U' L' R L' U L' U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' L' l' 
51. (3.72) L R L' R' L B L B' L R' L B u r' b 
52. 8.78 L' R U' L U R' U L' U' L U R B r' l 
53. 7.51 L R L R' L R U R' U R U R' U R L r' b 
54. 8.22 L U R L' R U' R U' L' U' L U L' u r l' b' 
55. 8.09 L U' B' L' U' B U L R' L' R' U R' U R' L B' u r l b' 
56. 7.74 R' L' U' R L' U L' U' L R' L' R' U R' L' B' u r l' b 
57. 7.77 L R' U' R L' U' R U' R' U L' U' L U' R' L' B' r l' 
58. 7.42 R' L' U' R' U L B U B' U R' U' L B u r b' 
59. 6.07 R' U L' U' R L U R U L' u b' 
60. 6.13 R' U L' R' U' L R' U L' B' U' B U' L U B l b' 
61. 8.99 U' L' R L' U L' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R L u r l' b' 
62. 9.32 L R L R' L U R B U' B' R' U R L B r' l b' 
63. 7.97 U R L' U' R' U L R U' R' L' u r l' b 
64. 9.32 R' U L' U' R L U' R B U B R B R U' R' B' u b 
65. 10.62 L U' L R' U L R L' U' L U' R U' R' U' R' u l b' 
66. 8.64 R' U L' R L U' L R L U L' R' L' U' R' B' u r' l 
67. 7.84 R U' L' R' U L U L' U L R U R' U' R L' B' r' l' b 
68. 7.91 R' L' U' L' R U L' U L R L U' L' R' L' U R' L' B r l 
69. (14.37) R L U' R' U L' U' L R' L' R' U R L' B' u' r b' 
70. 8.41 L' U' R' U L R L R' B L B' L R U' R B' u r l' b 
71. 7.77 U' L' R' U R' L R' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' R' B u r' b' 
72. 6.80 L U' L R' U L R U R B U B' R' U' L' B u' r' b' 
73. 7.75 L R U' L U L R' L' R U' R' U R' L R U R' L r l' 
74. 7.46 R L U' R' U L' U L B L B' L U R L' B' u r' l 
75. 8.74 L B' L R B L R' L B L B U B L' B' u' r' l' b' 
76. 6.23 U L' R' L U' R' U' R' U' r b' 
77. 8.21 B' R L' B L R' L R U R' U' L' R' L' u' r' l b' 
78. 8.46 L U' R' U R L' U' L' U L U' L B u' r' b' 
79. 11.48 L' R' U R' L U' R' L R' L' R U' R' B' r l' b' 
80. 7.83 B R L' B' L U' R' L' U' L U' R B u 
81. 7.47 R L R U R L' U R' L' R' U R L R' L' u r' l b' 
82. 8.38 L' U R L U' R' U' L' U B' U B L U R L' B u r' l' 
83. 6.89 L' U' R' U' L R U L' U L U' R U R' U' R B r l 
84. 7.95 U' R L U R' L' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' R' B' u' b 
85. 6.02 R' L U' R U B L B' L R' u r' l b' 
86. 6.08 U' L' R' U R' L R' U L' U' L R' L u' r 
87. 6.72 U R L U R' U L' R U R' U R U R L' B' u' r l' b 
88. 4.95 R' U' L R U L' U L r l' b' 
89. 5.01 R' U' R L U L' U L R' L' R U' R 
90. 8.58 U' L R U L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R u' r' b' 
91. 5.72 U' L R U L' R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' R B u' 
92. 9.98 R' U' L' R L' U L' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' L' B u' r b 
93. 7.50 L U L' R U' R' L' U' L U' R B u r l' 
94. 8.56 L U' R' U' R L' U' L R U R' U' L' U R' u' l b' 
95. 6.86 U R' L' U' R L U' L' U L U' R U R' B l b' 
96. 10.75 R' L' R' L R' U L B L B U' B L U L' B' u' l 
97. 7.69 U L R' U' R' B' R L B L R U' R L' B 
98. 7.19 R L R' L' R' L' U' L U R U R L B r l' b 
99. 8.20 U' R U' L U' R' L' U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' R L B u' r' l' b' 
100. 5.42 L U' L R' U L R L' U' L U' R U' R' U R L b' 

I really didn't think it would go this well 

Also

Best Average of 12: 6.81
Best Time: 4.95
Worst Time: 8.58
Standard Deviation: 1.0 (15.3%)

1. 7.83 B R L' B' L U' R' L' U' L U' R B u 
2. 7.47 R L R U R L' U R' L' R' U R L R' L' u r' l b' 
3. 8.38 L' U R L U' R' U' L' U B' U B L U R L' B u r' l' 
4. 6.89 L' U' R' U' L R U L' U L U' R U R' U' R B r l 
5. 7.95 U' R L U R' L' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' R' B' u' b 
6. 6.02 R' L U' R U B L B' L R' u r' l b' 
7. 6.08 U' L' R' U R' L R' U L' U' L R' L u' r 
8. 6.72 U R L U R' U L' R U R' U R U R L' B' u' r l' b 
9. (4.95) R' U' L R U L' U L r l' b' 
10. 5.01 R' U' R L U L' U L R' L' R U' R 
11. (8.58) U' L R U L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R u' r' b' 
12. 5.72 U' L R U L' R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' R B u' 

Best Average of 5: 5.70
Best Time: 4.95
Worst Time: 6.72
Standard Deviation: 0.5 (8.6%)

1. 6.02 R' L U' R U B L B' L R' u r' l b' 
2. 6.08 U' L' R' U R' L R' U L' U' L R' L u' r 
3. (6.72) U R L U R' U L' R U R' U R U R L' B' u' r l' b 
4. (4.95) R' U' L R U L' U L r l' b' 
5. 5.01 R' U' R L U L' U L R' L' R U' R



All these are PBs, really happy with them


----------



## Mal (Dec 10, 2011)

F2L average of 5: 7.78 with 5.xx single!


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 10, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I suppose the only benefit of CN Yau is the first 2 centres?


 
I suppose so... But there's also taking the advantage of easy cross edge pairs for the other cross colour...

Accomplishment: 555 single: 1:21.80 with yau

EDIT: 444, redux

Best average of 5: 36.61
7-11 - 37.54 (42.09) (33.95) 35.59 36.71


----------



## Selkie (Dec 10, 2011)

Well just beat my ao5 and ao12 averages by a big margin. Previously records were 19.00 Ao12 and 17.60 Ao5

EDIT: Followed this with a 18.15 in the weekly. I appear to have woken up today half a second to a second faster, its really odd!

Average of 5: 16.80 (0.8s quicker)
Average of 12: 18.36 (0.64s quicker)
1. 17.51 D' R' U B F R D2 L2 B2 L2 F' B D U' L' D' L2 D L2 R' U' B2 L' B L2 
2. 19.24 U F2 L R' U D B' U R F2 U2 L2 B' L' F' B2 D2 L2 F D2 R' F U' R2 B' 
3. 22.47 R2 F' L R' B F' D F L B2 L2 U R U2 R2 B2 F2 L' U' F' B R2 B2 D2 R' 
4. (15.62) B' R' B D F' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R B D F D2 B' D' U2 F2 R' B L2 
5. 18.02 R2 L U B2 F2 D2 L R F2 U2 D' R2 D' F B' U' B D' B D' L2 R2 D B2 F2 
6. (29.28) D' B' L2 R' U L' U' R F2 U' L' U D B D B2 D2 F2 L' U D F' D' F2 R 
7. 20.31 B' D' R L2 U B F' L' U' L U R D' F' R2 D R2 F' D2 F2 D B2 D' R D2 
*8. 16.49* U D R' B L' U2 B2 D' F U L F2 B R' B R' L2 U' B U2 B U2 L' R U' 
*9. 17.60* D2 F U B U F B' L B2 L B' R' D' U L' U F D2 F2 L2 D' B' R2 U B' 
*10. 16.30* F2 D' B2 F R D2 R L2 U' L2 B' R' L F' R F B U2 R' U2 F D2 R' D' U 
*11. 19.54* L2 U' D' B R' L' B' D B' L U' R L2 U2 R L D R' D2 L B R2 B2 L U 
*12. 16.15* L2 D L F' R L' D2 F' D U2 R F L B L2 R U' D L' F' L2 D2 U B2 D2


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice one Selkie 

SS 6x6 arrived, which means I can now actually see properly in edges (not white plastic) and can turn >1tps 
Single: 2:55.53
Avg5: 3:12.68
Avg12: 3:19.10


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 10, 2011)

Sub 2 average of 5!!!! 


*1.97* average of 5 and *2.59* average of 12 2x2!! 
With Guimond/Stern sun!(except for one solve)

2.60, *(1.46), 2.27, 2.92, 1.58, 2.05*, 3.25, 3.09, 2.68, (3.35), 2.26, 3.21

Bolded is 1.97 average of 5



Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.59
1. 2.60 U' F U' F2 R F U F2 U' R' U' 
2. (1.46) U R' U' F' U F R' F2 U2 R' U' 
3. 2.27 F2 R F' U' F R U' F U2 R2 U' 
4. 2.92 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R U2 F' U' R U' 
5. 1.58 F2 U F R2 U' R F R F' R' U' 
6. 2.05 R U' R' F R2 U' F R' U' R' U' 
7. 3.25 U' F R2 F' R F U' R' U R U' 
8. 3.09 R2 F2 R U' F2 R F' R2 U' F' U' 
9. 2.68 F R U' R U2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U' 
10. (3.35) U' R2 F2 R' U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
11. 2.26 U' R U' R U' F R U' F2 R' U' 
12. 3.21 U R F U' R2 U' R' U' F2 R U'



PBL skips on 1.46 and 2.05, so really lucky but whatever 
Lots of other easy stuff as well

2.26 was antiCLL because there was a face skip

Keyboard, because I don't have a stackmat.
I think I am the fastest guimond user now, but then again, really lucky

1.97 average of 5 reconstructions


Spoiler



(1.46) U R' U' F' U F R' F2 U2 R' U' 


Spoiler



x'y2U'R'FRF'
R2
U2



2.27 F2 R F' U' F R U' F U2 R2 U' 


Spoiler



xy'R'FRF'
R2
y'R'FR'F2RU'RU2



2.92 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R U2 F' U' R U' 


Spoiler



y2RU'R'URU'RUR2
x2yR'FR'F2RU'R'F2R2U



1.58 F2 U F R2 U' R F R F' R' U' 


Spoiler



zy2UL
U2R2UR2U2yL2UL2U



2.05 R U' R' F R2 U' F R' U' R' U' 


Spoiler



z'yURU'R'URU'R'U'R2
U'






Edit:3x3 11.81 avg 50


Spoiler



Session average: 11.81
1. 10.87 R U2 B' F2 R2 L B2 R2 U2 B' F R' L' D' B D2 U L2 F R F' L2 R F' U 
2. 9.67 D2 B D' R' B2 F2 R2 F' B2 R F' B' R F' L' B F L2 F2 U D' R F B2 U 
3. 12.35 B F' D B F' D R2 F U' F2 U2 L B' L D L' R' F' R2 D2 L' F2 D F' B2 
4. 12.26 D' U F2 D2 B' D' U R' D' B2 D' L2 B R' B' R' B R2 D' L R U' D R2 L' 
5. 11.17 D2 R' F' U' R' L' D' L F' B' R' F2 B2 D' R' U' F' D' F2 B' L2 R2 B U2 R' 
6. 11.03 B2 F' D2 U' R2 B L F B2 D' U B' L2 D' B2 U2 F B' D2 R2 F' B2 D F U 
7. 12.64 D L R2 D' U2 B' F R2 L' D' U2 F' R2 D' B' U2 B R B L R' U' B R' U2 
8. 13.77 F2 L R2 D L B D2 U' L' U D L F B' L2 R2 U' D2 B2 U' D' F' D R2 U' 
9. 8.85 D' F2 L' F D2 L F2 R2 U' D' B' L F' L B2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F B U 
10. 10.83 U R' D2 F U' F2 B2 D' F U R2 B' L2 U F2 L' F' R' U' F' D2 R' D' R' F' 
11. (8.58) L2 R2 B' L' B' F R' U' D2 R' L' B L' B2 L' U' L' F2 L B R L' U F2 B 
12. 12.60 R D2 U' R L' B U2 F2 D U2 L2 R B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 B D' B' U' F2 U 
13. 12.18 L D2 U' B2 L B' D' U' L' D2 F B2 D' B2 R' F' L R' D B' F D U R' U' 
14. 12.62 F D B2 U2 D2 R' F R' D B2 F' U' D2 B L2 F2 R' L U B2 U L2 B' U L2 
15. (18.54) R2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 L' R B R2 L2 D2 U2 R' D' R D2 R F' D2 U' F D' F U 
16. 12.23 D' L' B R U2 D' L D U2 B' D U L D L2 D2 L2 F L U2 L' D2 U R2 L' 
17. 12.49 B' D L U' F2 R2 F2 B L R B' L U' F2 L' U2 D R' F B L' U F2 R2 L 
18. 11.12 D F' U' F2 L2 R F B' L R' B' F U' R2 D2 F2 R F' B R' F' D R2 L F 
19. 9.69 L' R2 B L2 D2 U2 R B' L R B R B D' L U' F R' B2 R2 B2 F U' L B' 
20. 12.78 D' F B2 R' B2 L2 F D U2 L2 B' R2 D' L' R U R2 L' U2 F' L2 R' B' F' R' 
21. 11.29 D2 R2 D2 U L' B2 U' R2 U2 D R' L F U' D2 R F' B2 U F U' D' R B2 D 
22. 10.70 R' L U' L2 B2 D F2 B' U2 B D' F' D F2 B' R L' U2 R' B' L F U2 R2 F' 
23. 14.43 R2 B F U R D2 R U L2 R2 D2 R' L U' L' U' L' R U2 R' L D' R2 U2 L' 
24. 10.88 D' U2 F D2 B R2 L2 B' U' R F D F B' U2 L2 F D' L2 F2 U' B R2 F2 L' 
25. 11.57 L2 B2 U' D F U' B' R B2 D' F B R F' R2 L' F2 U2 F' D' R B' D' L2 D2 
26. 14.59 R2 U' D F D2 U B2 L' R D2 F2 L2 R U F' U2 D' B2 U' D B' U' R' L F 
27. 10.54 B' U L2 F D R2 L' F D' R' B' R2 F B2 R' B D' L2 U B' D' B' R F' B 
28. 11.74 R2 B2 R2 D' F' L2 D' F2 B' R' L2 B2 F L' D' B' D2 R' L2 U2 L' U R' B R2 
29. 12.97 U' B' U' D2 B' L2 U F U B2 L B' D' R L F2 B2 U' L F2 L R B2 F R' 
30. 14.07 L' R' D' R2 D U R B R D U2 L2 R' F' U R' L' F D' L' D' U' L R2 D' 
31. 10.09 D L2 F D' U2 L' B F' D F' D U' R B D2 B L2 U' L' U2 D F2 B2 L D 
32. 12.82 B' F' U' F U R2 D' R' L' F' U' D B R D' U' B2 R U L' R F B2 D F2 
33. 14.37 F D' L2 U2 D R' L' U R2 U2 L2 U' R L2 U' F' L B2 D2 B' F2 R2 U L B' 
34. 11.75 D' L' R' B U' R' F' U R2 F' R' F D B' U2 L' B D2 U' B F2 R B' F2 U2 
35. 12.65 B2 D U R D2 F2 D B D L F D' R U2 F R U' R U D L R D' B2 F2 
36. 12.60 F' B D F R2 F2 D R2 L2 B F' D B U' D' F' L U' R' U2 D R2 D2 R F2 
37. 11.59 L D L' F2 B2 D B' R' B L2 U2 R' B' D' F2 B' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 B L B' U 
38. 13.44 R' F' R2 U B U2 L F2 R D' R' F R' F' B U' F B' U' R2 D2 R' U' B2 U 
39. 13.09 R L D B' U2 F D' R' F D U2 R F2 R2 F B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D B F' L2 U2 
40. 10.42 U' F' U2 B' D2 F R2 F' L B' F L2 D2 U' R2 U L2 B' R2 D L B L2 F' D 
41. 11.11 L D R U2 R B D L' F B' U2 D2 B U2 D F2 R2 D2 L' R2 F' R' B U L' 
42. 10.74 R D' B2 U' B' L2 B2 L R2 U L2 B R F R' U R' D2 F2 U R' F B2 U F2 
43. 12.84 R U D2 F2 L' U' B U' B' F' R2 D R' D2 F B R' U R F' D2 U' L' B' R2 
44. 11.53 L2 F R' B' D B2 U' L2 F U L F' D2 L' B2 R B2 F D F2 U L2 F' L' U 
45. 11.70 R' B2 D' B2 D R B R2 L2 B' L U D' R' F2 B' D F' U' R D' R D2 F R 
46. 10.45 F' D' L2 D' B R2 F2 U B' R B L R B2 F2 L2 U' L U B U' B' F' D L' 
47. 9.57 B U L2 D' B2 R2 F' B' R2 F' U B L2 R2 U2 B U B2 L U' R' D B U B2 
48. 12.07 U2 R' F2 D R2 U2 D R2 D2 B U2 R2 D U F' R' F L' U2 B2 R' B2 R2 L' D 
49. 10.33 D' U B' L D2 L2 D F2 L2 D' R' U' F' L B' L' R B2 R U2 R2 U2 L U2 R 
50. 11.72 R' L' D L' D2 B D' B2 R2 U2 D' B2 D' L' B' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U F U


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2011)

Mal said:


> F2L average of 5: 7.78 with 5.xx single!


Uh, what? How are you getting F2L times like this if you average 30 seconds?


----------



## CRO (Dec 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Uh, what? How are you getting F2L times like this if you average 30 seconds?


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Fast-Are-You-(2011-Poll)&p=682907#post682907

His singature is outdated.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay; even then, an average of 19 seconds and an F2L average of 8 seconds are completely incompatible. Even if that F2L figure doesn't include the cross, which we'll guess at 2 seconds, a 9-second last layer compared to a 10-second F2L is ludicrous.


----------



## CRO (Dec 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Okay; even then, an average of 19 seconds and an F2L average of 8 seconds are completely incompatible. Even if that F2L figure doesn't include the cross, which we'll guess at 2 seconds, a 9-second last layer compared to a 10-second F2L is ludicrous.


 
Yup.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

qqwref said:


> a 9-second last layer compared to a 10-second F2L is ludicrous.


 
*hides in shame* It's not necessarily that bad, but I'm around 12 seconds for F2L including cross and I average about 20. xP


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Dec 10, 2011)

dang!!!!

1:10.85 r U2 l2 d f b F2 r2 d2 U2 f b2 u D2 L U' F D' r2 B2 D' F L' l2 u' F2 U r2 l2 D' u2 R' r b2 R U' f D' F D' F2 R' u2 r' u r' F2 L d2 U2 f b U2 u f D2 B' L u2 U' 

I *shat* my pants

56 redux


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 10, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> dang!!!!
> 
> 1:10.85 r U2 l2 d f b F2 r2 d2 U2 f b2 u D2 L U' F D' r2 B2 D' F L' l2 u' F2 U r2 l2 D' u2 R' r b2 R U' f D' F D' F2 R' u2 r' u r' F2 L d2 U2 f b U2 u f D2 B' L u2 U'
> 
> ...


 
5x5???


----------



## Julian (Dec 10, 2011)

^Yeah. Wow, nicely done


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 10, 2011)

My new 3x3x3 fastest time: 25.94 

F2L
2LOLL
PLL


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2011)

8.55 single/10.85 avg at ohio fall
thanks to kirt and chris for allowing me to have the satisfaction of crushing their dreams


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 11, 2011)

8.32 average of 100
7.39 average of 12
6.77 average of 5


Spoiler



7.63, 7.49, 8.13, 8.85, 7.63, 8.17, 7.55, 6.77, 7.66, 9.16, 7.64, 9.75, 8.64, 8.64, 8.57, 7.11, 10.28, 8.49, 7.46, 8.49, 8.92, 9.17, 8.96, 9.31, 8.63, 7.75, 9.13, 7.61, 8.56, 7.54, 7.66, 8.22, 8.86, 7.85, 9.63, 8.16, 9.20, 7.15, 7.61, 9.61, 8.53, 10.48, 6.94, 8.35, 7.13, 6.58, 9.72, 8.55, 7.38, 9.45, 7.55, 8.71, 8.02, 10.84, 8.81, 9.91, 9.03, 9.67, 6.55, 9.77, 6.72, 6.12, 7.04, 7.74, 8.21, 6.65, 7.57, 8.13, 6.93, 8.39, 8.05, 9.47, 8.03, 8.16, 7.46, 8.80, 9.02, 8.91, 8.64, 7.66, 9.59, 8.11, 7.18, 8.41, 9.61, 13.93, 10.00, 9.20, 8.33, 8.17, 8.03, 7.83, 7.60, 7.41, 7.55, 9.56, 8.11, 8.08, 6.65, 8.49


the qqtimer im on is being dumb and not letting me highlight the averages in there, but its somewhere in the middle obviously involving the many 6's and 7's. I'm still improving!  learning new LL stuff and its paying off in a few solves.


----------



## Mal (Dec 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Uh, what? How are you getting F2L times like this if you average 30 seconds?


 
I don't know full OLL and I know 20/21 PLL. And my cross is about 2 seconds.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 11, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> the qqtimer im on is being dumb and not letting me highlight the averages in there, but its somewhere in the middle obviously involving the many 6's and 7's. I'm still improving!  learning new LL stuff and its paying off in a few solves.



7.39 avg12: 
6.55, (9.77), 6.72, (6.12), 7.04, 7.74, 8.21, 6.65, 7.57, 8.13, 6.93, 8.39

6.77 avg5:
6.55, (9.77), 6.72, (6.12), 7.04


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> 8.32 average of 100
> 7.39 average of 12
> 6.77 average of 5



what.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 11, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> what.


 
This. O.O Just out of curiosity, what kind of LL stuff are you doing?

Edit: On Topic: So close to being sub-1 on Magic! Not like anyone cares. xD
Edit2: 0.94 single
0.96 Ao5
0.99 Ao12


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2011)

From the holiday competition. 

It's my first average of 100 ever calculated (I like to clear sessions after the average of 12, so all my averages of 12 are never rolled).


Spoiler



Average of 100 (after removing best and worst): *13.39*
Best average of 12: 12.61
Best average of 5:11.45 
The full average is in the spoiler. It was done in two days, and the following is c and v'd from the history in puzzle timer. 


Spoiler



100	Dec 10, 2011 2:45:28 PM	00:13.44 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L U L' B' F D L' B2 L2 D U
99	Dec 10, 2011 2:42:09 PM	00:12.63 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B' L F2 U L' U R F2 R2 D'
98	Dec 10, 2011 2:41:11 PM	00:13.96 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 L' B2 U' F R2 B' D' L' U' L
97	Dec 10, 2011 2:40:38 PM	00:13.21 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D U2 L2 D2 R2 B' F2 R2 F D' R' B' F R D U
96	Dec 10, 2011 2:40:05 PM	00:13.80 D L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 U R2 F' R' L' B' D2 U R L' D' F' R'
95	Dec 10, 2011 2:33:37 PM	00:13.18 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R' B U L' F D2 U' R2 D' L'
94	Dec 10, 2011 2:31:00 PM	00:14.81 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D U R' B' U' R B R2 B2 U F' R'
93	Dec 10, 2011 2:29:22 PM	00:12.08 D U L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B R' F2 U2 B' R L F2 D' R
92	Dec 10, 2011 2:25:45 PM	00:12.38 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 D B2 R' D L2 F2 R F' U2 B R2 F U'
91	Dec 10, 2011 2:25:03 PM	00:13.22 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 U L' B2 D U' F2 R D' B F2 L2 U'
90	Dec 10, 2011 2:24:27 PM	00:12.11 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F' L2 D' U' B U' L' B F R2 U'
89	Dec 10, 2011 2:21:51 PM	00:14.36 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F' R' F2 L F2 D L U R' L' U'
88	Dec 10, 2011 2:19:00 PM	00:12.93 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B' U2 F' U' B U2 L B U2 R U'
87	Dec 10, 2011 2:18:24 PM	00:13.31 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R' U' B F2 R L' B' D2 L F' U
86	Dec 10, 2011 2:17:52 PM	00:13.00 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 U B F' D2 U' R' F2 D U' R D'
85	Dec 10, 2011 2:17:11 PM	00:14.90 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' U' B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 F' D' U2
84	Dec 10, 2011 2:16:36 PM	00:11.97 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U F2 R U F' D2 F L' D L' F2 U'
83	Dec 10, 2011 2:15:27 PM	00:16.44 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F R L' B' F' D' F2 R' F R U'
82	Dec 10, 2011 2:14:14 PM	00:13.83 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R U L U2 B' D2 F L U F U'
81	Dec 10, 2011 2:12:33 PM	00:13.59 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R' D2 F U' L D' U R' B R2 U'
80	Dec 10, 2011 2:10:45 PM	00:12.75 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F R B L' D2 L' B2 L F' D
79	Dec 10, 2011 2:08:28 PM	00:14.66 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F' L' F' D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D U2
78	Dec 10, 2011 2:07:14 PM	00:13.78 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D' F L2 D' R D B2 D2 F R L2 U'
77	Dec 10, 2011 2:06:43 PM	00:11.15 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 U' B F2 R L' B2 U B' L2 D
76	Dec 10, 2011 2:06:10 PM	00:14.53 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R' F2 U2 R' B L' F' D' F L2 U2
75	Dec 10, 2011 2:05:30 PM	00:12.05 U F2 D R2 D U' L2 U' R2 U B2 L' U B2 L' B' L2 F D R' U'
74	Dec 10, 2011 1:57:23 PM	00:12.18 L2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F' U F2 R U B2 L2 F2 L' B
73	Dec 10, 2011 1:56:35 PM	00:09.96 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D L2 F2 R' U R2 U F2 D2 L2 B' R' L2 U2
72	Dec 10, 2011 1:56:00 PM	00:10.11 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D U' F2 R' B2 U' F' R' D L2 F U L U2
71	Dec 10, 2011 1:51:50 PM	00:13.90 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B R U F2 U2 L B' R U B2 L'
70	Dec 10, 2011 1:51:13 PM	00:14.19 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' F D' R2 U F' L B L2 D' R' U
69	Dec 10, 2011 1:50:00 PM	00:12.59 R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D' L B2 F' R D U' R2 B R' F' U'
68	Dec 10, 2011 1:44:58 PM	00:12.81 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 U B2 U2 L' B D2 B2 F2 R L2 D B' L
67	Dec 10, 2011 1:44:26 PM	00:14.13 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U2 L' U B' R2 D B U2 L2 F' L U2
66	Dec 10, 2011 1:43:09 PM	00:12.94 U' F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 D' L F2 R' B' R' L D R2 B R
65	Dec 10, 2011 1:42:33 PM	00:13.93 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 U' B D F D R
64	Dec 10, 2011 1:41:27 PM	00:13.81 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U L F' D' R' F' U' L' B' F L2 U2
63	Dec 10, 2011 1:37:53 PM	00:13.09 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R D F D R2 D2 R' B2 L' B
62	Dec 10, 2011 1:37:16 PM	00:14.47 R2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 D L2 D L2 U' B L B2 D R2 F R' D' R2 F L2
61	Dec 10, 2011 1:36:41 PM	00:14.83 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' F' R' B2 D2 L' B2 F2 U F L
60	Dec 10, 2011 1:33:15 PM	00:13.02 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F' R'
59	Dec 10, 2011 1:31:25 PM	00:13.02 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B' D' L' F2 R' L F' U R' B'
58	Dec 10, 2011 1:30:42 PM	00:13.83 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U' F' R F2 D' U' B' D U L2 D
57	Dec 10, 2011 1:27:53 PM	00:13.58 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 U2 B' L' U2 B L2 B F U B2 D2
56	Dec 10, 2011 1:26:17 PM	00:12.40 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B' U2 R2 F' L2 B R B2 D R'
55	Dec 10, 2011 1:22:39 PM	00:13.93 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 U F2 D' U' F' U2 L' U B' D R2 B2 U2 L D2
54	Dec 10, 2011 1:21:25 PM	00:11.77 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U' B' F2 L2 F' R' D' B2 L2 U'
53	Dec 10, 2011 1:20:52 PM	00:13.97 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' F U' L F R U L F R2
52	Dec 10, 2011 1:20:00 PM	00:12.94 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U R B' U F U' F R' U2 R2 D2
51	Dec 10, 2011 1:19:26 PM	00:13.38 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U' L2 B L' U F D F L' D2 L F R
50	Dec 10, 2011 1:14:48 PM	00:13.66 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D R' B' D' B R' F2 D2 U2 F
49	Dec 10, 2011 1:13:05 PM	00:13.97 D2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D U2 L' B' D2 F' L U R B L' D
48	Dec 10, 2011 1:11:47 PM	00:13.96 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R L2 D' F2 U F' U2 B D2 R L
47	Dec 10, 2011 1:10:19 PM	00:13.86 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F L' F D2 R D2 R B' D' L2 U2
46	Dec 10, 2011 1:09:08 PM	00:13.34 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L' R2 F D2 R' U' F D2 F2 D U2
45	Dec 10, 2011 1:08:28 PM	00:14.03 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 U' F' U' L U' L' B D R B' L'
44	Dec 10, 2011 1:07:54 PM	00:12.16 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B' R D U' F2 R D F' L2 B U'
43	Dec 10, 2011 1:07:18 PM	00:13.83 U B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 B L U' R' B' F' L2 U L' D2 U2
42	Dec 10, 2011 1:05:54 PM	00:14.53 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L D2 R2 F D2 L' F2 D2 B' U'
41	Dec 10, 2011 1:05:18 PM	00:11.68 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U B D' U B' R F D2 F2 D'
40	Dec 9, 2011 8:44:48 PM	00:13.69 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L' F U' F U2 R D B U L2 D2
39	Dec 9, 2011 8:44:16 PM	00:13.41 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U R2 D2 L U' B' D2 B R F D2 L' B' U'
38	Dec 9, 2011 8:43:28 PM	00:12.18 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' B' D B2 L2 U' B U' R B2 U
37	Dec 9, 2011 8:40:05 PM	00:13.25 D L2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B L B2 F2 L' U2 L U R' U2
36	Dec 9, 2011 8:38:44 PM	00:14.08 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U L D' B L' B2 R' L' U R2 F U'
35	Dec 9, 2011 8:37:20 PM	00:14.09 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 B F D R' L2 B U R D F2
34	Dec 9, 2011 8:36:34 PM	00:16.80 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R' D' L F2 U B2 U2 F U2 F' U'
33	Dec 9, 2011 8:35:25 PM	00:11.86 U' F2 D F2 R2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' D2 B U F2 U' F' D B' L2
32	Dec 9, 2011 8:34:54 PM	00:14.06 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' L' D F2 D' R D B U' F2 U
31	Dec 9, 2011 8:34:17 PM	00:12.88 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B' D F2 L' U' B2 D' R B' D U'
30	Dec 9, 2011 8:32:43 PM	00:14.33 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R F' U R' U2 L' D R2 F' D U'
29	Dec 9, 2011 8:31:44 PM	00:12.55 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B U' F' R B' R L' F' D B' L
28	Dec 9, 2011 8:26:30 PM	00:14.11 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' B2 L U2 R F2 D' L' U' R
27	Dec 9, 2011 8:25:52 PM	00:14.36 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F' R' F2 R D2 R2 L' B2 L U2
26	Dec 9, 2011 8:24:41 PM	00:14.56 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 D L2 U2 B2 L' D R L2 D B' L2 B2 U R'
25	Dec 9, 2011 8:24:04 PM	00:13.53 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 B F D' R2 L' D U2 R U2 B L2
24	Dec 9, 2011 8:22:49 PM	00:13.63 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' U L U F' R L' B' L D
23	Dec 9, 2011 8:20:27 PM	00:14.61 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L' F' U' L D B2 D B' D' R' D'
22	Dec 9, 2011 8:19:56 PM	00:10.65 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' U B2 R L F' U2 R' B' U
21	Dec 9, 2011 8:15:27 PM	00:14.13 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U F U' B2 R F2 R2 B' U2 L D U
20	Dec 9, 2011 8:14:01 PM	00:14.50 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' R F' U L2 B' D' U2 R U2 F2 L
19	Dec 9, 2011 8:11:41 PM	00:14.71 F2 U R2 D B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' D' U' R U R B2 R F2 R2
18	Dec 9, 2011 8:10:38 PM	00:10.86 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D U' B' F' R' F' R2 D L U L B'
17	Dec 9, 2011 8:10:02 PM	00:13.02 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' B L' B2 D L F D R' U R2 L'
16	Dec 9, 2011 8:06:26 PM	00:11.61 F2 D B2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 F' R F D L2 F' D' R' F2 D2 U'
15	Dec 9, 2011 8:04:26 PM	00:14.15 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' F D2 U B F2 L B R U L2
14	Dec 9, 2011 8:03:43 PM	00:14.05 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 R B2 R2 D R' F' D F' U' F
13	Dec 9, 2011 8:01:32 PM	00:13.41 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' D' B R' D L' D2 F L B U2
12	Dec 9, 2011 7:51:24 PM	00:14.68 F2 D B2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R' F' D2 R B2 L' D B' F L2 U2
11	Dec 9, 2011 7:49:35 PM	00:11.63 D2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L D2 L' B' F2 R' B' F2 R' U'
10	Dec 9, 2011 7:46:52 PM	00:13.53 U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L' B' R2 D2 L B' F' D' R B' U'
9	Dec 9, 2011 7:46:17 PM	00:14.71 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R' L F' D' F2 D R2 B2 U' R
8	Dec 9, 2011 7:45:45 PM	00:13.16 D' L2 D R2 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R B' F2 R' F' U' L'
7	Dec 9, 2011 7:44:30 PM	00:15.53 B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' B' U' B F' U2 R D' B' F' D2 L'
6	Dec 9, 2011 7:43:57 PM	00:11.90 U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U L2 U' L D' L2 F U' R' B D U B' U2
5	Dec 9, 2011 7:43:26 PM	00:12.66 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D F D2 R F2 D B' R F2 U R' B2
4	Dec 9, 2011 7:42:51 PM	00:13.59 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' B' L' D B R' D2 F2 R' B2 R' D'
3	Dec 9, 2011 7:41:24 PM	00:14.91 B2 U F2 U L2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 B' D R' F' R D2 R U' L B' D'
2	Dec 9, 2011 7:39:07 PM	00:14.59 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 U F R D2 F R D2 F' D' R' U'
1	Dec 9, 2011 7:38:16 PM	00:11.46 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 U' F2 R' F2 L' F U2 L2 D U' B' L2 U'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 11, 2011)

Whaat, crazy improvement since yesterday. All LBL.

Pyraminx
6.11, 5.68, (5.16), (7.35), 5.62 = 5.80
7.35, 6.11, 5.68, 5.16, 7.35, 5.62, 6.77, (7.63), 7.02, 6.33, (5.11), 5.41 = 6.28


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 11, 2011)

Back again to say I dropped another 30 sec off my 5x5. I'm at 5:40.

Trying to learn Arnauds Edge Pairing Method. Thats the part the kills most of my time. 

Will keep at it.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Dec 11, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:32.06
1. 1:29.93 L' u2 f2 r' f' l2 F2 B D2 R' u2 F' U2 l2 d L' f F2 b r' L' u' U2 l d u2 R D2 r' u' L' r' b' U2 b' l u l2 b D' r' l2 U R' D d f2 r d F f2 R U2 d2 r' L2 b' D2 b' f 
2. 1:31.40 D2 R r' d' U2 l L D b B' U' r' b' d D' u' l B' f2 L2 l d' F' L f u d' F2 l' D2 b2 l2 d r' R D2 l d2 f2 d l d' D2 U B' b f2 L2 d2 R' F2 f d2 D f d2 B U R' b2 
3. (1:25.84) R' l2 F r' d2 B2 L2 l2 b L' l' u' r2 R' u l u2 F' b' u b R F2 U R2 F D' d2 B' r2 b' U' F U2 l' F' d' D u' b2 r2 u r D F' L' F' U F' U' F2 f d2 L f2 l b2 L' r d' 
4. 1:31.35 R f' d' U2 F f2 b' l F2 U D u2 d2 f2 D' d2 R2 u2 l2 L2 f R' L b2 r L' B2 r2 U2 b2 F R U D' l R U2 R' d L' B' r R' U D' d2 F R l' F f u2 d2 f U' d D2 l' B U 
5. 1:28.61 l r L' B d' U f' D' l u2 F' u2 f2 B' u2 b' L U R l' f2 F L' r' l f F2 d2 U R2 l f2 F u' F2 U r' B2 U' D' d' b u' L' U b f' r' b2 F2 r' F2 u l2 U d' R2 d' R B' 
6. 1:32.40 R d u' F2 l U d b' r L l2 F2 R2 L F2 l2 b u U' R' l D U' F' R B' l L' R f' L R' r2 l u2 D d' B2 u2 L r' l D' u b' f r' R2 U' L2 d' l U' l2 B2 u l' U d' l' 
7. 1:30.30 r' R' L2 B2 d2 L u2 R B2 L2 b F B2 D2 F2 R' B2 D' f2 r u' l' u2 d2 U2 B' r' f' B2 b' d2 l' r' d' l d f2 b2 r L u2 l2 d' f' r' R b' R2 r2 B' u' L2 u B l2 u d R f' F2 
8. 1:38.36 B2 R B2 F' R' B R2 l2 B' D u' d2 b D2 l B' r l f' U f' l f b2 L f2 B d L' B f l d2 b r F b2 r d' B' l2 B R' r2 L' F' l' u' l d l2 u' b' U' d' b2 L U d' B2 
9. 1:30.24 b' F' U' B2 R2 u' L d' F D2 U d2 l2 u' F' r' f' R' f U b2 D F D l r d' F L' r d2 l f2 l R' B2 L2 B u b' R B' b f L D2 F' u2 d' D' B D' d' l' b d2 L' R D2 d2 
10. (DNF(16.31)) U' l2 L B' b' F' U' l' R' U2 B2 D2 L' b' l F2 f' r' U' f F' d2 u2 F' D L R2 b2 u B l r D B2 l' U' L R' F2 R' D2 U' r' R2 U2 b2 d2 L2 r u F' R2 B r2 f2 r' F u B U' 
11. 1:30.88 d' D' f r2 D' b' d2 L2 b2 u2 L2 f2 r2 F' b' f2 L R B' f u2 r2 L R u2 U2 r' f R2 F' u2 l d' U2 f U2 d2 L l r b2 l2 F2 D' u' R' r' U' u' D l' b R' f' D R L' u F' d' 
12. 1:37.16 f' d2 r2 U D2 r' L2 R u2 R' D' U u d2 l' D' U2 r2 l R2 f R2 r' u' f' B d' b' l2 U' r2 b2 B' u2 D r2 d2 R2 F2 U d2 F' b' l2 U2 f2 b u' L' d D2 U2 f' R' U2 B2 f b' r f' 

I think this is pb ao12


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Dec 11, 2011)

And just switched to 3x3 and got pb ao5 ;P

Average of 5: 9.80
1. (9.60) L2 U R2 L U2 D' R D2 U2 B D U2 B2 F D2 R F B L F D2 R' F2 U R2 
2. 9.60 D F D2 R' L2 B2 L D R' D2 F' U B2 F U2 F' L D U2 B2 D R2 F2 B D2 
3. (14.43) U F2 R' B U L' U' L D' B' R' F B D' F' L' R2 B R' B L2 R' F U2 D 
4. 10.16 F' R' L' D' R2 B2 F' D2 F R' D2 F U R2 L D F L B' F D2 R B' F R' 
5. 9.65 U R' F B2 U F D L2 U B' F' L' F D' L' D F2 D2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 R2 F


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 11, 2011)

Today has been a great day of cubing for me! PB 3x3 average of 5, 12 and 50, Great first 2x2 session in a while, and PB 4x4 average 12



Spoiler



Statistics for 12-11-2011 11:32:38

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.67
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 11.70
Worst Time: 17.60
Individual Times:
1.	14.90	U' R D R2 F L' R U B L2 B2 L2 R D' U2 L2 D' U2 L' F L2 F D2 R B'
2.	12.98	B2 U L' U2 R D B' D' L2 F2 U L D2 U2 B F' R U2 B F' U' F' R' U R2
3.	16.61	B F2 L R D L B' F' D2 U F' D2 L D' U2 B2 F L R2 B L R' D B2 F
4.	13.32	D2 U2 L' R' U' F L B L' F2 L2 D2 L' R D' L R2 B2 F2 D' B' F' L B L
5.	15.35	F U' B D' U' F2 R D' U2 B' D' U2 F2 L' D' U2 L2 F2 U' L' R B R F' D
6.	15.92	F2 D2 B R U' B F' D U L2 D' U' R D2 F D U B' F' U2 R' D' U2 L2 R2
7.	14.57	D U' F2 R' D' F R D2 U2 B' R2 B' F R2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 U B' D2 B' F2 R2
8.	15.37	L2 R' B2 D' U' L2 R B' L F' L D2 U2 B L B' F L2 R' D U2 B D2 F2 U'
9.	16.38	B2 F2 R D' U' R2 D2 B' U2 B F' D2 F D' B2 F R B' F' L R U2 B U' B2
10.	14.35	U L' R' D U B' L2 B' F' R2 D U B2 F' U2 L2 U' L' F D2 L' R2 D' U' L2
11.	15.65	B U2 B F L2 B' F' D' B2 F' U L2 R' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F R' D B2 F
12.	14.85	B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D U R' U' L2 R' B' L2 D2 U' B F
13.	15.78	L2 D' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F' U' L2 R' D' B' L2 R D2 B F' L' D U B U2 B2 U'
14.	13.66	F D U' B F2 L B' D2 L D2 F L2 B2 D2 U B' F2 R2 F U B F2 D2 B' F'
15.	15.17	B D2 R D2 U2 B F2 L B F L R2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' B R D B F' D' U' L2
16.	16.09	L D2 U L B F2 U2 F D2 U2 L R' U' F D' L' B2 L' D R U B F' D2 B2
17.	14.09	D' U' L' R' D U2 B' L2 R' B L' R B F2 L' U' L' R B2 F' L' R' F' D U
18.	14.98	D' U B' L' R2 B' L2 U R D2 U2 L' B' F2 D U' L B2 L2 D2 U' R2 B F' D2
19.	14.68	L R B F L2 R' B F' U L' R' B D2 U B2 F2 L B2 F2 D B2 F2 L' B' F2
20.	14.64	B2 F' L R B' L' B2 U' L R' B F L2 R' F' L' B F L D' R D' R2 B2 L2
21.	15.95	F' L2 R2 F' L' D' R D' B2 F' D2 U B' F L' R2 D2 L2 R' F' L D2 F U F
22.	12.94	B2 D L' F D' B F2 U B F' L2 R' B' D' L2 R2 B2 D' U' R' F' U2 L R' F'
23.	14.66	L' R' U2 F' R F2 D U' L' R2 F' D L2 R U2 R D U B R' D U2 F' R' D2
24.	17.60	L R' B2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' F U L B U B2 D' F R' B U L D2 L B2 F2 R'
25.	13.52	B D U2 F2 R' B L' B U2 L' R' F2 D L2 B F' L U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' R F
26.	15.43	B L' R' B F' D2 R B' L' R' B' L F' L2 D L' R' U B' F' D F R2 F D'
27.	14.92	D U' B' F' L2 B2 R D L2 U' F' D U2 L2 B2 F2 D L' R' B' F U B U B2
28.	14.76	D' U L D2 B' D' L' D U2 B2 L R' B R' D' F' L B' F' L' B2 D2 L F' U'
29.	16.45	R' B2 F R2 F L2 D' U' R2 U2 L D U' B' L' R B2 F L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' F'
30.	12.49	B2 D' L R B' D2 U2 L2 B2 U B' F' U B' L R D U' F D U' B' R2 U B'
31.	12.75	L' B F2 D B2 F' U2 B' R' B F2 D2 L' B' U' B L' R B F' L2 D2 U2 L' R2
32.	11.70	D B' D2 U' L2 U' L' U2 B F2 R F D B' U B2 F' U2 R F2 L2 R D U B2
33.	14.36	B' F2 D2 U L2 R' U' R2 D' L2 B F2 D B F U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' R' B2 F U
34.	14.43	B2 F L U' L2 U B' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' U' L' D2 U2 L' B F2 D U2 B U' F'
35.	15.45	L2 U2 L' F U2 B' F2 R' D' F2 D' L2 B D U F2 R' D2 U L B' F U' L2 R'
36.	15.14	B L' R U2 B' F L' R D' F' R' U' B F' R2 B' D' U' B2 U2 L' D' F2 U2 F2
37.	14.36	D U F D U' R B' L2 B' U2 L' R2 F D2 U2 R' D2 B' F' D B R2 F2 U2 R'
38.	13.50	B' F2 U' B L' D' U B' U' L2 U B2 L' R2 U2 B F2 L U B L B' D U2 R
39.	14.25	F U' F' U' B F D2 B2 F D R' D L' R F2 D' U L2 R2 B F2 L' F U B2
40.	13.40	L' R2 D' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B D U2 F2 D F D' U2 L2 R F2 L R2 D2 U'
41.	14.74	B2 R' D B F R' U2 B2 U' R U' B2 F L2 D' U R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 L R2 D'
42.	15.48	B' U2 L' D' U B2 F2 L F' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 B' F2 L' B' F2 U2
43.	14.76	U2 F2 L F' U' L2 D B' F' L' R2 D2 R F D2 U B D' L' B' F2 R D B2 F2
44.	12.86	U L B2 F' L' R' D' U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R' B' F2 R2 B' R' D U L2 R B2
45.	14.01	D' U' L' F L R D2 B2 F2 L2 R B F' D2 B D2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 F' L R2 B'
46.	15.62	L' R' F L R' D R' B L2 R' D' L R2 F2 R' D B' D' L2 R B F D2 U F
47.	15.17	D' U2 F' D' U B' L' R' F D2 R2 B L D' U' B F2 D' B2 D' U F2 R2 B' F'
48.	14.66	D2 U B' D' R2 B F' D2 L' R B2 U2 L' D' L2 B2 F' D' U R' D' U' L R B
49.	13.09	R B' F' R' U B F D' F D U R' F2 R B L' R2 U' L D' U' R2 F D R'
50.	15.46	B F' R2 F' D B2 F' R2 B' F' L2 D U' B' R' F D U' L2 R' D2 F2 U L D
Solves 30-34 were 13.50 average of 5
Solves 30-41 were 13.94 average of 12 (First sub 14)





Spoiler



Statistics for 12-11-2011 11:35:56

Cubes Solved: 49/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4.72
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 2.38
Worst Time: 7.00
Individual Times:
1.	4.84	R' U2 R' F U' R2 U' F R
2.	3.02	U2 R F' R' F R' F2 R F2 U2
3.	3.82	U F2 U' R U' F' U F' R'
4.	5.43	U' F R2 F' R F2 U2 R' F'
5.	5.21	F' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2
6.	4.93	U' R U R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U'
7.	4.57	F' R U' F' R U' R F' R
8.	7.00	U' R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R
9.	4.46	R' U' R2 F U R F2 R U'
10.	5.89	R U' F R2 U' F' U2 F R'
11.	3.86	F R F2 U' R' U R' U2 F'
12.	5.71	R2 U' R' F2 U R F2 R U2
13.	4.25	R F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U2
14.	3.54	R U' R2 F' R F U F' U
15.	5.19	R F' R U' F U2 R' U' R2
16.	4.93	R U2 R U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2
17.	4.48	U2 F' U R F2 U2 F' R' U
18.	DNF	F' R F2 R U' F2 R2 U R'
19.	4.72	U' F' R F2 U' F U2 F U
20.	3.52	U2 F U' R' U2 R' U' R
21.	5.47	F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F'
22.	4.73	R' F2 U2 R U2 R' F R U
23.	5.61	U' R' F R U' F2 U R2 F'
24.	4.50	U2 F' R U' R F2 R' U' R'
25.	4.57	F U2 F R' F2 R F' R' U2
26.	6.23	U R2 F2 R' F U2 F R2 F2 U'
27.	4.71	U' F' R F2 R U2 F' R U2
28.	5.26	U2 F' R2 F2 U' F' R2
29.	4.34	R' U F2 R' U' R2 F' U
30.	5.95	F R' U F' R2 F2 R' F
31.	5.26	R F' U' F' R F2 R' U2 R'
32.	4.57	F' U R2 U F2 U2 R' F'
33.	4.20	R' U2 F R U' F2 R2 F'
34.	2.38	F' R U R' F R U'
35.	5.79	F U' F2 R F' R2 U2
36.	4.83	R' U' R U F' R U' F
37.	4.73	F R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 U'
38.	4.98	F R U' R' F U2 R' F' U'
39.	4.92	U F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 R'
40.	5.00	F' R U' F R' U F' R2 F2
41.	4.84	U2 R U F' R U' F U2 F
42.	4.94	R U F' U2 F U F' R U
43.	5.03	F U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U R2
44.	5.70	R U2 R F' R' F U' R' U2
45.	3.72	F R2 U2 F R' F' U'
46.	4.76	R U R' U2 F R F2 U
47.	2.81	F2 R2 F' R' U F R2 F
48.	3.38	F' U F' U2 R' U R F'
49.	4.30	F2 R U' R U2 R2 F2 U' R
50.	4.59	R U2 F' U F2 U' R' U' R2 U2





Spoiler



Average: 59.02
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 56.53
Worst Time: 1:04.12
Individual Times:
1.	56.56	F' Rw' Uw B2 Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Fw2 D2 F' Uw' Fw2 L2 R' B' L2 Fw' F D' Fw R2 B2 Rw' U' Rw2 D' R F Rw' D' Uw2 Rw F' D2 B Fw2
2.	1:01.95	Rw D2 F2 Uw' R' U B' Uw2 R Uw U2 F Uw' R B Fw D R B F' L B2 Fw D' Uw2 U F' L' Uw' B2 F2 L R' F D' U R2 Uw2 F L
3.	(1:04.12)	B2 D2 Uw F R2 Fw2 F L' B F2 R U' Rw' D' F Rw2 R2 U L2 B' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw U2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R F R2 D' F R' F Uw U' L2
4.	1:01.85	Fw L' D Rw D2 Uw2 F' Uw' U2 F' Uw' R' D2 Fw L2 R' D Fw L' Rw2 R2 Fw' D' R2 D2 F' L' Rw' U B' Uw' B2 L' B2 D U2 Rw2 Fw D L2
5.	58.96	B' Fw2 D2 R U' R' U' Rw U R2 Uw U2 F2 R Fw U2 L Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw U' L' D Uw2 L' Rw' B Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' F2
6.	58.76	Uw L Rw2 Fw2 D R Uw' Fw2 L' R' B' Fw2 F' Rw Uw L Uw' F' Rw R D2 B Fw2 R U2 F2 D' Rw' Uw' F2 L2 B' Fw' F U' R2 D U' Rw2 Uw
7.	59.49	D L D Uw Rw2 R2 F Rw Uw' L F' D2 F' Rw2 U' L Uw' L' R2 F' D Rw' Fw D U2 F L2 U2 L' Rw Fw2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B Rw'
8.	58.74	Fw' F U F L2 Rw' R B' F2 Uw2 Rw R B U L' Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' B2 F U2 L Rw2 Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F Uw' L F' R' U2 L' B D' F2 R
9.	58.84	Fw2 Uw B' R' U' F' Uw Rw' B Uw' F2 U2 F Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw L2 Rw R F2 R Fw' Uw2 B2 D2 B2 Rw2 B2 D L2 D' Uw2 F2 Rw' R Uw2 B
10.	56.63	Fw2 F2 Uw B' Fw' F2 D2 L2 Rw' Fw2 D U' L D2 Uw2 U' B' F' U R Fw F' Rw B' Fw F' Rw R2 B' Fw L Rw R2 Uw2 R2 U Rw' R B F'
11.	58.39	L' Rw2 R2 U B2 Uw2 U2 L2 B Rw' Fw' R Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U2 L' Rw' R' F' Uw' U F2 Rw2 R2 B Uw' B' Fw F D Fw Rw' U' R D Rw2 D
12.	(56.53)	F L D L Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw Uw2 U L Rw B2 F' D2 Uw Fw' D U' B Uw' Fw2 L B' Fw' F2 U2 R B' Uw' L2 Rw2 F2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 11, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Average of 5: 9.80


 
Nice! I assume this is your first sub-10 average?


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 11, 2011)

7x7 hand scramble... I don't know if that counts. oh well

7:12.20, beat my old pb by 20 seconds


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2011)

Easily the stupidest average of 5 I've ever done. 9.55 was PLL skip, the others were NL.

Average of 5: 11.28
1. 9.70 R' B U2 B' U' F R' B U2 F D2 B U2 B L' B D2 B2 D' U2 L' U' R2 F B2
2. (9.55) R2 L D U L' U B2 L2 F2 D' L B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B' F2 U L2 D' B' L2 U2
3. (15.63) R L2 F2 D U2 B D F' B L2 D' R L D' B' U' F' D' F' U2 L2 R F' R2 L
4. 14.57 U' L R2 B U R2 D' R' F D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 U' R' L2 F L B2 U2 B2 L' U
5. 9.57 U D2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F R2 U L2 U D2 F R F D U R2 U' D L2 R' F' D'


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:01.47
worst time: 1:24.82

current avg5: *1:05.01* (σ = 2.11)
best avg5: *1:05.01* (σ = 2.11)

session avg: *1:05.01* (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 1:08.26

times (reset):
1:02.65, 1:04.61, 1:24.82, 1:01.47, 1:07.77

*sub-1:05 fail*


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 11, 2011)

16.60 PB with 7 move cross and G-perm (Gross-perm).

Don't feel like looking back at what I wrote, but the PB Avg5 was 18.82? Will probably make it 12 before I go to bed.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:00.97
worst time: 1:24.82

current avg5: 1:04.61 (σ = 2.57)
best avg5: 1:04.61 (σ = 2.57)

session avg: 1:04.61 (σ = 2.57)
session mean: 1:07.93

Next solve from "fail"

1:04.61, 1:24.82, 1:01.47, 1:07.77, 1:00.97

ya PB. Too bad no sub-1 singles...


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 11, 2011)

5x5:

Single: 1:36.73
Avg5: 1:46.42 PB
Avg12: 1:47.80 PB

 Done on recently modded Shengshou


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2011)

dammit


----------



## Carrot (Dec 11, 2011)

Skewb <3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 74/74
best time: 3.75
worst time: 12.55

current avg5: 8.34 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 6.11 (σ = 1.01)
6.06, (3.75), (8.71), 7.15, 5.13

current avg12: 8.19 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 6.93 (σ = 1.16)
7.78, 6.59, (9.11), 7.40, 7.68, 6.06, (3.75), 8.71, 7.15, 5.13, 7.52, 5.24

current avg50: 8.00 (σ = 1.08)
best avg50: 7.66 (σ = 1.06)


Spoiler



8.43, 7.78, 6.59, 9.11, 7.40, 7.68, 6.06, (3.75), 8.71, 7.15, (5.13), 7.52, (5.24), 8.21, 9.28, 7.92, 8.31, 8.17, 7.16, 7.29, 7.81, 5.25, 6.21, 7.41, (10.97), 8.14, (11.38), 8.41, 9.92, 5.47, 8.51, 6.92, 9.01, 7.54, 8.40, 9.60, 8.48, 6.87, 6.94, (11.13), 5.88, 6.32, 8.85, 6.83, 7.78, 6.68, 7.47, 7.99, 8.01, 7.53


session avg: 8.06 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 8.07


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

9.28 3x3sim. Not that great, but just testing my reconstructor.

F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 B D L' D L B R' F' L2 R B'

z x' R' D' L' F R' F'
y2 U' R U' R' L U' L'
R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
y2 U' R' U R
y U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

55/9.28 = 5.93tps


----------



## timeless (Dec 11, 2011)

timeless said:


> after like a month of practicing oh
> i got a pb of sub 1


 
3. 54.07 U2 L' R D2 B F D L' R2 D2 F' U2 B' L R2 B' D' B F2 U' D' F U' D2 B2


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy crap, I just noticed this thread now has over 1,000,000 views! LET'S PARTY!!!

My accomplishment: Learned some more sq 1 algs and I'm getting faster.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 12, 2011)

18.64, 20.33, 20.53, 18.23, 18.27, 20.71, 14.20, 19.08, 18.23, 20.86, 18.00, 17.96, 17.62, 19.35, 18.56, 17.19, 19.47, 15.84, 16.38, 18.87, 16.50, 19.67, 19.47, 17.95, 16.84, 18.84, 17.28, 18.16, 19.04, 17.53, 21.93, 18.05, 19.55, 19.02, 19.21, 22.56, 16.29, 19.56, 13.94, 19.63, 17.87, 20.49, 13.88, 21.30, 16.45, 21.06, 17.54, 18.91, 18.02, 18.86, 18.95, 17.72, 19.31, 15.33, 19.87, 21.74, 16.06, 23.25, 19.90, 19.86

18.60 Average of 60, will expand to an Ao100 tomorrow. Just posting here to store times.


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 12, 2011)

Average of 12: 1.75
1. 0.97 U R2 U F U2 R 
2. 1.96 R2 U' R F R2 F U R' U2 
3. 1.78 R U' F2 R U' F2 R' U2 R2 
4. 1.71 R2 F' R F R' F2 U2 F' R 
5. (0.80) F2 U R F' R 
6. 1.91 F2 U2 R' U F U F2 
7. (2.28) U R2 U' R' U2 F R F R U' 
8. 2.19 R F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R U' 
9. 1.40 R U2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 
10. 2.28 F U' R2 U' F' U2 R' F' U 
11. 1.58 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
12. 1.72 R' U2 F R' F R' U R2 U2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 1.75
> 1. 0.97 U R2 U F U2 R
> 2. 1.96 R2 U' R F R2 F U R' U2
> 3. 1.78 R U' F2 R U' F2 R' U2 R2
> ...


 
WTF

Counting sub 1 ftw?


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 12, 2011)

7:32.98, 7:58.28, 7:46.96, 7:16.36, 8:00.90 ... average of 5 7x7. ~7:45


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2011)

2:31.62, 2:23.60, (2:33.45), 2:06.00, 2:13.39, (2:04.66), 2:18.01, 2:14.06, 2:13.01, 2:22.52, 2:15.66, 2:10.39, 2:10.40, 2:27.95, 2:16.82 

number of times: 15/15
best time: 2:04.66
worst time: 2:33.45

current avg5: 2:14.29 (σ = 2.79)
best avg5: 2:11.15 (σ = 3.65)

current avg12: 2:14.03 (σ = 4.37)
best avg12: 2:14.03 (σ = 4.37)

session avg: 2:17.19 (σ = 7.10)
session mean: 2:17.44

I almost failed the rolling...

ALso first solves with 6x6 (outside competition)

6x6 PBS
1-4:36.22
MO3-5:16.53
5-5:30.97
12-5:33.71


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 12, 2011)

Spoiler



13.84, 14.79, 15.27, 15.26, 14.06, 15.16, 15.13, 17.66, 14.07, 17.60, 15.19, 12.62, 16.05, 17.04, 15.46, 15.44, 15.52, 13.99, 15.69, 15.12, 12.33, 14.54, 14.85, 14.77, 15.57, 13.37, 14.73, 16.58, 18.00, 12.81, 14.42, 15.72, 16.01, 15.80, 16.90, 10.73, 16.94, 15.46, 13.73, 20.94, 12.71, 15.27, 16.72, 15.07, 17.30, 16.46, 14.52, 14.41, 15.62, 17.57, 15.05, 14.27, 16.77, 16.32, 16.79, 18.72, 15.57, 15.90, 16.55, 17.99, 13.32, 16.01, 15.26, 15.06+, 16.44, 15.27, 12.03, 16.35, 16.91, 15.15, 16.96, 18.14, 14.48, 16.91, 14.87, 16.72, 15.49, 17.50, 14.24, 13.51, 19.53, 12.32, 17.75, 13.15, 15.62, 13.74, 13.01, 13.21, 14.76, 21.04, 17.71, 14.63, 14.54, 17.46, 15.30, 17.36, 12.79, 18.10, 17.25, 12.93



3 pbs broken. ao100: *15.51* ao12: *14.65* ao5: *13.37*


----------



## Riley (Dec 12, 2011)

First sub 15 CN solve! 14.22, green cross. And 11.78 NL single on my regular cross (white)


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 12, 2011)

1.22, 1.43, 2.05, 1.53, (4.30), 2.08, 2.03, 1.68, (0.97), 3.11, 3.81, 2.41 = 2.14 

Last 3 solves were so fail... If they were all 1.7 it would've been 1.71 average of 12. 



cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 1.75
> 1. 0.97 U R2 U F U2 R
> 2. 1.96 R2 U' R F R2 F U R' U2
> 3. 1.78 R U' F2 R U' F2 R' U2 R2
> ...



Whoa, that's just crazy. I'm pretty sure that's UWR (before it was 1.77 by Faz with keyboard.) Congrats!


----------



## Mal (Dec 12, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.22, 1.43, 2.05, 1.53, (4.30), 2.08, 2.03, 1.68, (0.97), 3.11, 3.81, 2.41 = 2.14
> 
> Last 3 solves were so fail... If they were all 1.7 it would've been 1.71 average of 12.
> 
> ...


 
Cameron do you have that average of 12 on video?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 12, 2011)

Mal said:


> Cameron do you have that average of 12 on video?


 
Yes, but I don't think I really need to upload it (it's kinda slow.)


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol, finally spent some time on megaminx:

number of times: 20/20
best avg5: 5:01.58 (σ = 9.33)
best avg12: 5:21.98 (σ = 21.87)
session avg: 5:54.68 (σ = 53.99)

8:29.07, 7:32.50, 5:41.29, (8:36.09), 6:13.54, 6:41.70, 6:09.58, 5:41.26, 5:31.15, 5:54.60, 5:44.19, 5:23.91, 5:14.39, (4:42.60), 4:57.92, 5:49.80, 4:52.43, 6:15.46, 5:18.50, 4:52.94


----------



## Mal (Dec 12, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Yes, but I don't think I really need to upload it (it's kinda slow.)


 
Can you send me a copy?


----------



## Mal (Dec 12, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Lol, finally spent some time on megaminx:
> 
> number of times: 20/20
> best avg5: 5:01.58 (σ = 9.33)
> ...


 I am going to try beat this! And what megaminx you use?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 1.75
> 1. 0.97 U R2 U F U2 R
> 2. 1.96 R2 U' R F R2 F U R' U2
> 3. 1.78 R U' F2 R U' F2 R' U2 R2
> ...


 
>worst time is 2.28

>worst time is 2.28


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 12, 2011)

Mal said:


> Can you send me a copy?


 
It's probably easier if I just upload it. If you really want me to I can, but not for a couple of days.


----------



## Mal (Dec 12, 2011)

Could you just upload it then.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 12, 2011)

Mal said:


> Can you send me a copy?


 


Mal said:


> I am going to try beat this! And what megaminx you use?


 


Mal said:


> Could you just upload it then.


 
Awesome accomplishments!!1! That's what the accomplishment thread is for, right? Not random chats?


----------



## Escher (Dec 12, 2011)

"Arno Nuehmus
Conny at Nats: 7.15 and 8.52 avg"


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 12, 2011)

Escher said:


> "Arno Nuehmus
> Conny at Nats: 7.15 and 8.52 avg"


 
ZOMG ER


----------



## Hershey (Dec 13, 2011)

*LOL OH.*

18.21, 15.97, 19.03, *17.90, 15.35, 17.89, 16.35, 16.71*, 18.77, 19.22, 18.91, 17.39

best avg5: 16.98 (σ = 0.66)
current avg12: 17.71 (σ = 1.03)


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2011)

I remember when you first came here and got mid 20 averages. 

You are getting fast. Ever going to make a YouTube?


----------



## Hershey (Dec 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> I remember when you first came here and got mid 20 averages.
> 
> You are getting fast. Ever going to make a YouTube?


 
Thanks! Yeah, I will make a youtube later...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 13, 2011)

19.68 OH avg100. Best averages were 17.08/17.61 (neither PB, but 17.61 is closeish). I kinda fell apart at the end, and this really should have been closer to 19.4.


Spoiler



(27.80), 17.16, 19.68, 23.66, 17.47, 21.40, 19.40, 20.19, 20.85, 20.73, (25.21), 21.64, 17.95, 18.26, 21.27, 19.58, 18.77, 21.73, 21.60, (15.63), 17.09, 19.03, 17.04, 21.16, 18.24, 21.28, 18.71, 20.37, 18.49, 19.25, 16.79, 16.60, (15.06), 18.77, 19.15, 16.51, 17.24, 16.91, 18.71, 18.33, 17.85, 18.38, 18.45, 18.81, 22.75, 21.53, 20.08, 18.92, 18.96, 22.59, 19.96, (15.59), 23.25, 17.21, 17.76, 17.55, 22.44, 20.95+, 18.96, 21.88, 18.37, (14.53), 17.94, 19.50, 21.68, 24.32, 22.85, (27.25), 17.73, 16.43, (14.10), 18.63, 20.36, 16.17, 21.32, 18.52, 16.26, 16.46, 23.37, 19.98, 21.11, 21.51, 17.32, 17.41, 19.59, 21.30, 20.71, 17.93, 18.04, 18.79, 22.32, (25.78), 22.59, 23.39, 22.93, (25.10), 24.21, 18.43, 22.70, 21.75


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 13, 2011)

18.64, 20.33, 20.53, 18.23, 18.27, 20.71, 14.20, 19.08, 18.23, 20.86, 18.00, 17.96, 17.62, 19.35, 18.56, 17.19, 19.47, 15.84, 16.38, 18.87, 16.50, 19.67, 19.47, 17.95, 16.84, 18.84, 17.28, 18.16, 19.04, 17.53, 21.93, 18.05, 19.55, 19.02, 19.21, 22.56, 16.29, 19.56, 13.94, 19.63, 17.87, 20.49, 13.88, 21.30, 16.45, 21.06, 17.54, 18.91, 18.02, 18.86, 18.95, 17.72, 19.31, 15.33, 19.87, 21.74, 16.06, 23.25, 19.90, 19.86, 18.64, 18.94, 19.53, 18.11, 19.98, 17.01, 20.24, 19.77, 19.54, 17.90, 18.01, 16.11, 22.22, 21.54, 16.78, 22.65, 19.44, 19.11, 21.99, 22.45, 19.40, 18.47, 22.53, 19.99, 18.62, 13.57, 16.87, 19.32, 18.25, 22.78, 20.11, 14.64, 21.08, 21.28, 19.91, 21.93, 19.80, 15.77, 20.81, 20.46 = *18.92 Average of 100!*

PB, of course. I think it's safe to say I'm sub-20 now, even though I get a decent amount of +20s anyway.  

I got 4 PLL skips in the last 40 solves.  Two of them were 22.xy -_-

Red is PB average of 12, 17.88.

Yay.

~Jaycee


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2011)

Mega: 3:57.53 avg5 and 4:19.27 avg12.


----------



## Mal (Dec 13, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Awesome accomplishments!!1! That's what the accomplishment thread is for, right? Not random chats?


 
Sorry


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 13, 2011)

New PB 21.61! Which beats my old record by over 3 seconds... now just need to get average under 30 seconds.


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally after a year and 3 months of speedsolving i have done my first sub-10 last night. Easy X-Cross + PLL skip (lucky but for my first sub-10 it was pretty obvious that it would be a lucky one) : 9.89
Here is the scramble : D2 F' D R' L F U F U D R' U2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2

And reconstruction :
x2 y'
U2 R' F R U2 y' L2 R' F R (x-cross)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L (F2L 2)
U2 y R' U R (F2L 3)
L' U' L (F2L 4)
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' (OLL)
U (PLL skip AUF)


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 13, 2011)

OH:

PB single:

(38.49) D2 R' D2 R F' D2 L B2 D U B D' B2 F D2 L' U2 L2 B U2 F' B2 R L' B2

NL but very easy, PB by 3 seconds

Average of 12: 1:05.39

1:01.68 L D2 U' B L B2 D' U2 R B R2 U F B U R' F' B' R' D2 L U2 L2 R2 U2
1:13.87 R2 U' R D2 U L2 B' R L' F2 L D2 F' B U D L2 D2 F' D' L' D' F R' D
52.68 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 R B' R B' R L B' U F B2 R D2 R' F R' D' U' B R2
(1:24.21) L R2 D U2 L U2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 B' D' B R2 U2 D2 B' R D2 R' L' D' F L2
(38.49) D2 R' D2 R F' D2 L B2 D U B D' B2 F D2 L' U2 L2 B U2 F' B2 R L' B2
1:04.92 U' L D' B' L' F R2 U D' F2 B' L' U2 R' F' D R L' U R' D2 F B' L2 R'
1:04.13 L2 B2 F U2 F U2 L B' F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 D' U' F2 L2 U' L D2 L' R2 D2 L
1:11.85 U2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 R2 D2 R L' B' L' R D2 F2 D' F' D2 U2 R U' R2 D' U' B'
1:10.94 L' R D2 L R U' R U2 B2 R' F' U2 F' B R' F' D B F' R U' L2 F2 B' U'
1:06.46 U' B D' F2 B' L F' R2 B F' R2 B F R2 B2 U R' L F2 B' R2 D L R2 U'
1:08.44 L2 D2 B' F U' R D U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 B U' L' D' B F' D' L B2 F2
58.89 B2 D2 R F2 U D F2 U2 F' U L' B2 L R F' L2 B U D2 F' D' R2 B' D' U2


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 13, 2011)

2x2 Mean of 100 3.26 . And Mean of 400 3.47 . My second day with WitTwo.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 13, 2011)

Solves 13-24 of 6x6. 12 second AO12 improvement. And PB single. And PB AO5...and mo3.

5:39.34[PLL], 5:36.78[dp], 5:17.25[OLL], 5:03.25[PLL], 5:13.68, (5:20.69), (4:35.61[DP! and still pb by a second]), 5:23.57, 5:28.24, 5:17.38[DP], 5:33.97[OLL], 4:59.01[DP] = *5:19.38*

Sub5 doesn't seem that hard.


----------



## plechoss (Dec 13, 2011)

8.18, 7.58, 8.06, 7.66, (9.32), 8.67, (7.09), 8.12, 8.41, 7.75, 7.96, 7.12 = 7.95
What the hell just happened


----------



## Hershey (Dec 13, 2011)

plechoss said:


> 8.18, 7.58, 8.06, 7.66, (9.32), 8.67, (7.09), 8.12, 8.41, 7.75, 7.96, 7.12 = 7.95
> What the hell just happened


 
WTF.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 13, 2011)

I did a 15.90 solve in front of my social studies class today  My hands were shaking afterward because I get nervous easily >__>

EDIT : Saving these scrambles here so I don't lose them. This is a recorded average of 5 I'll upload to YouTube when I get around to it.

Average of 5: 19.53
1. 17.61 F' D' L' D2 R' L' B' R2 B R D' R' D' B' U' R F' U2 L2 B L' B2 R2 B' R' 
2. 20.99 B' L U B2 L F D' L2 B F L' U' F' U2 R' U B R' D F' D U2 F' U2 L' 
3. 20.00 U B' L2 R' B' F L2 D' F' L' D2 L2 F' L D R' B D' L' R F2 U R2 D' U' 
4. (24.83+) R' U' B' R2 L2 B L U2 D B2 F2 R L F2 B' D' F2 L' U2 F2 L F U2 F D2 
5. (17.02) U2 L F L2 D2 L F' U2 B2 D2 F2 U D' B U' D2 F2 R' D U F' R2 F R' F 



Spoiler



Reconstructions will definitely not be 100% correct. My friend's phone has a low frame rate so it'll be hard to see what I'm doing. But I'm sure this is what I did, simplified. 

Solve 1 :


Spoiler



y' x
R U D' R' x' L' u' L
y R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U2 R U2 R' y' R' U2 R2 U R'
L' U2 L U L' U' L
y R U2 R' U2' R U R' U R U R'
R U R' U R d' R U' R' F'
y U' R' U R' U x z' l' U R' U' l R U' R' U R U



Solve 2 :


Spoiler



Can't find. *grunts* Don't have a clue on where to start.



Solve 3 :


Spoiler



y'
F L F2 R u R' D2 F2
L' U' L y' U' R U' R'
U2 L U' L
y' L U L' R U' R'
y2 U' R U2 R2' F R F'
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'
U' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R



Solve 4 :


Spoiler



I have the right idea on what I did but I'm not sure.



Solve 5 :


Spoiler



Same as above. :/


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 13, 2011)

10.88 NL 3x3 solve Easy OLL and U perm, but I lost the scramble


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 14, 2011)

plechoss said:


> 8.18, 7.58, 8.06, 7.66, (9.32), 8.67, (7.09), 8.12, 8.41, 7.75, 7.96, 7.12 = 7.95
> What the hell just happened


 
Haha, nothing. You're the world champion so nowadays doing sub8 of 12 is just reasonable! 

Congratz btw!


----------



## GearGuy57 (Dec 14, 2011)

I finally got sub-minute


----------



## JackJ (Dec 14, 2011)

High 16 avg 5 on sim. Wat.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 14, 2011)

first sub-30 avg of 5 and 26.68 pb single today


----------



## Florian (Dec 14, 2011)

Finally sub-1:20
1. 1:17.41 L' F2 f2 B2 R2 F u2 R U' L2 D r u' l b U' d' u2 D l' R L' U' u2 B2 b D u B' F r U' d2 F d R' L l2 u' D' U2 l' r' D d' L R' B2 L2 U2 L' R2 D' U2 L' U' B D B' U 

My aim is to get sub-1:20 next comp


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 14, 2011)

11.46, (9.03), (12.50), 11.34, 11.27 = 11.36 3x3 average of 5 PB.
12.11, 12.69, 15.90, 11.46, (9.03), 12.50, 11.34, 11.27, 11.71, 12.40, (16.71+), 13.34 = 12.47 average of 12 (PB is 12.45.) I was hoping for sub-12, but I got a counting 15.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2011)

93% on (practice) C1 exam.

57/61

2 marks lost on Q7c: Prove that f(x) = 0 has real roots where f(x) = something that I can't remember.

2 marks lost on Q9a: I wrote that 98 + 4 = 100 :fp LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Q9a was find \( \sum_{n=0}^{50}2n \)


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 2 marks lost on Q9a: I wrote that 98 + 4 = 100 :fp LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You could do worse.

My class was doing stuff earlier this year with trig identities (pretty much we were reviewing last year because everyone forgets all the things)... we had to prove something, I forget what it was.

The point is that I used all the identities properly and then, after reducing it to basic arithmetic, I f***ed up 1+1. And yes, this was on an exam and I didn't catch my mistake.

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> You could do worse.
> 
> My class was doing stuff earlier this year with trig identities (pretty much we were reviewing last year because everyone forgets all the things)... we had to prove something, I forget what it was.
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that sucks D:


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2011)

4x4 47.25 double parity D:


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 14, 2011)

3:17.41 6x6 single PB (OLL Parity)


----------



## tozies24 (Dec 14, 2011)

13.20, 12.92, (12.71), (18.49), 12.79 ==>> 12.97 ao5. first sub 13. inside of a 14.41 ao12 also pb.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2011)

1:17.25 real5x5 single. lolwut


----------



## Carrot (Dec 14, 2011)

(1.84), 5.77, 7.8, 8.56, 4.56, 6.46, 7.66, 7.28, (10.16), 5.18, 6.47, 7.19 => 6.69 avg12 skewb

I know 3 algs so far, I'm thinking about learn one more soon  (that would be H-perm)

the 1.84 was: U R L which I had a major lockup in :fp


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 14, 2011)

555:

Best average of 5: 1:12.82
6-10 - 1:11.51 1:14.02 (1:23.90) (1:09.27) 1:12.94

I'm still using my (undocumented >_>) edge pairing method


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 15, 2011)

Best Average of 5: 3.46
σ: 1.49
Best Time: 1.02
Worst Time: 3.99
Individual Times:
3.67, (1.02), (3.99), 2.96, 3.76

1. 3.67 B L U B L U' L' u' b' 
2. (1.02) L' U B R L' B U' u r l' 
3. (3.99) U B' L' R' L B U' B u' r' b 
4. 2.96 U B' U' B' U R' B' U L' r' 
5. 3.76 U' B' R' B R' B' R' L u r' b


----------



## Hershey (Dec 15, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm still using my (undocumented >_>) edge pairing method


 
Will you document it anytime soon?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe. I might do it tomorrow.The thing is, freeslicing is so good (just look at faz's results), so it seems like my method can't compete with it right now. People will probably be better off using freeslicing.

(But then why don't I switch? Because I'm lazy and I want to see how fast I can get with my current edge pairing method )


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 15, 2011)

Megaminx:

3:42.60, 3:02.85, 2:50.31, (4:05.23), (2:36.98) = 3:11.92 avg5
3:37.54, 3:23.76, 3:38.64, 3:30.40, 3:42.60, 3:02.85, 2:50.31, (4:05.23), (2:36.98), 3:44.09, 3:50.15, 3:29.11 = 3:28.94 avg12


----------



## Julian (Dec 15, 2011)

54.33
u2 f R' U2 R' B' R' r' D2 F2 u r' R2 B' U' L' R B' R u D2 U2 L f' F2 D F2 r B2 u D2 f r' B' F R2 B2 f R2 D2

Wow, 5 seconds off my PB.

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



x2 z U' l' U' l2 // O
y2 U3' l' U l // R
z x' l U' l' U r2 // W
r U' r' x' U2 r U (r' l') F2 r // B
U x' U2 r U' r' // Y, G

u' y' D' R' D R U2 y' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' u // OG, GY, OB
F R' F' R u' R U' R' u // RY, YB
D R' D R u' D' R' D R u // BR, WB
U' R U' R' u' R' D R u // WO, GW
x U' R' U 3l u' R' D R u // RW, RG

x' z' y' F2 y2 R' F D' F' D2
y' R' U R U' R U R'
U' y' R U' R'
y' U2 R U R'
y' R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
y R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

alg.garron


Spoiler



This took... longer than expected.


----------



## timeless (Dec 15, 2011)

oh pb 46.46 D2 L D2 U2 B' F R' F2 B D R2 U L' U B R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L' R' D' L2 B 
i usually get 50-1;10


----------



## timeless (Dec 15, 2011)

wow beat my oh pb again
44.93 U2 R2 L D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L' R F' L B2 F2 U2 B F L' U2 R L
wouldve been sub 40 if it wasnt a g perm


----------



## timeless (Dec 15, 2011)

3rd times the charm
oh pb again
. 43.71 R2 L U2 D2 L R2 F2 R2 F L U' D2 B U2 D2 L B R' L2 F' D L2 R2 D2 L2


----------



## pappas (Dec 15, 2011)

8.64 NL just now, also had a a few more sub 9's today.  Also got 7.73 NL a few days back (lost scramble), but it easy double xcross, easy Jperm (i forgot what OLL it was).
And my last accomplishment is 10.50 avg of 12.


----------



## Florian (Dec 15, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 8.64 NL just now, also had a a few more sub 9's today.  Also got 7.73 NL a few days back (lost scramble), but it easy double xcross, easy Jperm (i forgot what OLL it was).
> And my last accomplishment is *10.50 avg of 12*.



wow, nice, i'm still waiting for sub-11 of 12.


----------



## pappas (Dec 15, 2011)

Florian said:


> wow, nice, i'm still waiting for sub-11 of 12.


 
haha, thx. The best avg of 5 was like 10.2x, still no sub 10 avg of 5


----------



## Florian (Dec 15, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> haha, thx. The best avg of 5 was like 10.2x, still no sub 10 avg of 5


 
My best avg of 5 is 10.12 and on Video .


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 15, 2011)

Finally! First sub-50 average:

50.99[O], 46.42, 46.37, 48.55[P], 50.64, (54.39[OP]), 47.47[P], 47.47[O], 49.83[P], 50.48[P], 50.03, (39.89) = 48.81

I'm now faster at Yau than at normal redux. Also first sub-40 single with Yau, but I've had a 36 with normal redux


----------



## timeless (Dec 15, 2011)

oh Average of 5: 48.77
1. 56.36 U' D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 F D' U' F B R2 D R2 U L2 U R2 U R' F2 U2 L' B' 
2. 44.78 L D' R D2 R' U' F' L' D' L U2 F D R' D2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 L2 R' B2 R U2 
3. (1:21.54) U2 R L2 B' F R F' D' R B R2 L' D' B' L' R' D' U B' U2 F D' R2 L2 B 
4. (43.83) R2 B2 R L' F' R L U R D' B' F' D' B L D2 F R2 F2 L F B' U' B' L' 
5. 45.16 B U' R2 B' F2 U2 D R D' R' F' R' U' F' B' R B2 L2 R D U R2 L B U 

also oh pb again lol
5. (37.30) B F' L2 B' D2 L' R B2 L F2 U2 B' R2 B2 R' F L2 D' U' R2 F2 D R' U F'


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 15, 2011)

12.13, (10.81), 13.74, (15.89), 12.76 = 12.87

What the fu...


----------



## Carrot (Dec 15, 2011)

5.62 avg12 skewb. (Optimal random state scrambler explains the shortness of the scrambles)


Spoiler



<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: R' U' L U' L' D U' L D 
<GreenMonkey> 6.93
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: U L' D U' L U R'
<GreenMonkey> 5.38
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: L' R' D R' D R L' R' D'
<GreenMonkey> 6.31
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: U D' L' D' R L U' R U'
<GreenMonkey> 6.02
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: L' R' L' D' R' L' D' U'
<GreenMonkey> 7.38
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: R' L R' U L U R U'
<GreenMonkey> 4.94
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: U R' U D' U R L'
<GreenMonkey> 6.58
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: R' U' D' U' D' U R' L 
<GreenMonkey> 4.31
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: D R U R' D L' U'
<GreenMonkey> 4.69
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: D R' U R' D' R' D R' D 
<GreenMonkey> 7.30
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: U L' U L D' U D U D 
<GreenMonkey> 3.00
<Nibblr> Skewb Scramble: L D L U' D R L' U 
<GreenMonkey> 3.80
-Nibblr- GreenMonkey's 12 Individual Times: 6.93, 5.38, 6.31, 6.02, (7.38), 4.94, 6.58, 4.31, 4.69, 7.30, (3.00), 3.80
-Nibblr- GreenMonkey's Average: 5.62, Best Time: 3.00 Worst Time: 7.38



1.68 Z-perm ~ 5.4 TPS, I will learn H-perm as soon as I get this alg sub 1.5


----------



## verdito (Dec 15, 2011)

Statistics for 12-15-2011 15:31:26

Average: 3.04
Standard Deviation: 0.10
Best Time: 2.78
Worst Time: 4.95
Individual Times:
1.	2.91	F' R F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' U'
2.	(2.78)	U F2 U F' U F U' R2 U2
3.	3.22	R2 U' R F' U2 R F' U R U2
4.	(4.95)	U2 R2 U F2 R' F U2 F' U
5.	2.98	U2 R U' F U' F U F2 U'


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 15, 2011)

F U D' R U' R F' U' L D2 B F2 U2 B' F L' U' R' B' F R2 L D L' U

8.71 <3
PB single 3x3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2011)

6x6


Spoiler



4:50.83, 4:44.50, 5:06.73, 4:56.50, 5:29.16, 4:57.02, 5:19.01, 4:53.73[DP], 5:22.22, 4:53.40, 4:46.19, 4:33.50[PB ] 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:33.50
worst time: 5:29.16

current avg5: 4:51.11 (σ = 4.26)
best avg5: 4:51.11 (σ = 4.26)

current avg12: 4:59.01 (σ = 12.95)
best avg12: 4:59.01 (σ = 12.95)

session avg: 4:59.01 (σ = 12.95)
session mean: 4:59.40

Best MO3 are last 3 solves which is 4:44.36. Single(2 seconds), MO3(19 seconds), AO5(20 seconds), and AO12(20 seconds) PB. Woo.


4x4


Spoiler



1:13.26[OLL], 1:04.89, 1:07.02, 1:10.07, 1:04.90, 1:15.81, 1:04.87, 1:13.95, 1:12.14, 1:12.75, 1:17.68, 1:11.17[dp], 1:14.05[dp], (1:03.76), 1:10.64, 1:04.56, 1:11.03, 1:13.25, 1:14.94, 1:10.78, (1:19.32), 1:13.03, 1:09.82, 1:12.34, 1:09.46 = *1:10.96* AO25. PB by .05. No other stats worth mentioning :-/.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 15, 2011)

Back to practicing 5x5 now.

1:26.80, (1:23.61), 1:30.72, 1:31.79, 1:27.11, 1:27.97, 1:30.27, 1:24.89, 1:28.63, (1:33.69), 1:28.79, 1:30.10 = 1:28.71 PB avg12


----------



## AndersB (Dec 15, 2011)

Last two days have been awesome!

9.21, first 3x3 single sub -10! (Old best 10.66 XD)
15.18, 3x3 avg5
8:20 3bld
5.78 2x2 avg12
5.20 2x2 avg5

Great new personal records!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2011)

2.39, 2.69, 2.47, 2.77, 2.98, 2.96, (1.12), 1.75, (5.60), 2.64, 2.34, 2.90 = *2.59avg12* PB by 0.4 
Reconstructions in spoiler


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.59
1. 2.39 U' F' U2 R F' R F R2 U' R' U2 
Dunno

2. 2.69 R2 F2 U2 R F U' F2 U' F R' U'
CLL: z' y / L2 F U' R U R' / y' FRUR'U'F' 

3. 2.47 U2 F U' F U2 R U' R2 U R' U' 
Ortega: z x2 / R' U R' U' R U' R' / R U' L U2 R' U L' U

4. 2.77 R F' U2 R U' R2 F R U R' U' 
CLL: z y2 / F L' U2 L' B2 L2 / U' R U' R U' R' U L' U R2 U'

5. 2.98 R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R U' F' R' U' 
CLL: x / R U' R' U2 R' / R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U2

6. 2.96 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R F2 U' F' R2 U' 
CLL: x2 z' / U R2' U' R U R' / U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U'

7. (1.12) F U2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
4 mover. Find it yourself

8. 1.75 U F U' R F2 R F' R' U2 F' U' 
CLL: z R U R' / R U' R U' R' U L' U R2 U' B'

9. (5.60) R F2 R' F R' U' F U' F R U' 
Meh

10. 2.64 U' F' U2 R U R U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
CLL: z2 y / F' L' U' L / R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2

11. 2.34 R' F2 R U2 F R2 U' F' U' R' U' 
CLL: z2 x' / U R' U R U' R' / F R U R' U' F' U2

12. 2.90 U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U R F R U'
CLL: z x2 / R' U' R2' U' R / U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2011)

Another Petaminx solve (fortunately beat my PB this time, unlike last time ._.)

time: 39:54.308
movecount: 6018 @ 2.51
music looped during attempt: Dragonforce - Cry of the Brave


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 16, 2011)

Clock
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.38
worst time: 13.74

*best avg5: 9.78 (σ = 0.18)*
*best avg12: 10.33 (σ = 0.69)*
session avg: 10.96 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 10.97



Spoiler



10.58, 12.27, 10.56, 11.44, 10.87, 10.90, 11.47, 12.21, 11.93, 12.51, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 13.74, 11.24, 11.58, 10.91, 11.79, 11.37, 12.73, 11.95, 10.37, 9.90, 12.92, 9.59, 10.96, 11.49, 10.40, 12.62, 11.73, 12.20, 12.24, 11.00, 9.37, 11.43, 10.04, 10.49, 11.55, 10.71, 10.42, 10.63, 10.11, 12.07, 12.63, 11.26, 11.00, 12.50, 11.59, 10.85, *9.85, 9.96, 9.09, 10.30, 9.54*, 12.02, 12.68, 9.84, 9.19, 10.72, 11.56, 11.74, 11.17, 11.44, 12.01, 12.34, 9.49, 8.69, 9.85, 12.20, 11.19, 11.36, 9.33, 12.68, 10.63, 10.52, 11.24, 9.86, 9.56, 12.00, 8.68, 10.24, 10.34, 10.14, 13.28, 9.22, 10.92, 11.15, 10.97, *10.68, 9.20, 11.58, 10.00, 10.14, 12.29, 10.57, 10.34, 8.38, 10.01, 11.25, 9.56*


PB 1/5/12/100. Two days ago, I was still averaging 13-14.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 16, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I will make a youtube later...


 
I remember you said this at... Princeton? Which was like 3 months ago :fp


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 16, 2011)

Megaminx
2:06.92 single (2:18 prev)
2:16.67 avg5 (2:36 prev)
2:24.14 avg12 (2:39 prev)


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 16, 2011)

qqwref said:


> music looped during attempt: Dragonforce - Cry of the Brave


 
:tu Epic QQ. Oh, and nice job on the solve.


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 16, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Another Petaminx solve (fortunately beat my PB this time, unlike last time ._.)
> 
> time: 39:54.308
> movecount: 6018 @ 2.51
> music looped during attempt: *Dragonforce - Cry of the Brave*



Good choice!

My accomplishment: After two weeks of struggling to get 3x3x3 sub 15 averages, a 12.93 average of 5 pops up out of nowhere. I have no clue what the problem has been the last couple of weeks...but I think I've got it back!


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 16, 2011)

18.82 OH single

I average over 30...


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

7x7: 5:03.85 
4:33.98, 5:11.51, 5:03.85, 4:19.81, 6:03.41

Huge PB's for both single and average of 5.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2011)

Went to TTW for the first time in ages, no one in the 3x3 rooms so I joined a 2x2 room. Hadn't done 2x2 since my last comp in October. Bam, new PB avg12

3.73 Avg12

3.58	U F2 R2 U F' R2 U' R F' U
2.75	F2 U' F2 R' F U2 R U' R U'
2.51	U' R F2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' F'
4.94	R' F2 U R' U' R F' R U2 F2
5.35	F' U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' F' R2
4.62	F R2 F2 U R' U' F' U F2 U2
3.03	U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U F2 R2 U' R
4.63	F R' U' F U F U' R2 U R'
2.90	U F' R2 F' R2 U F2 R2 U R'
2.02	U' F' U R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 R'
4.32	R U' R U R U2 F2 U F2 U2
4.00	R' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U' F2

Some of the scrambles were pretty silly, I don't usually get 4 2.xy's in an average lol.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 16, 2011)

Got highschool results.

For Aussies: 96.75 ATAR
For everyone else: Top 3.25% of the state


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 16, 2011)

.......   ......

.....

.....
      
......

I got a sub-14 average today (first one in months)!   

12.34, 14.53, (15.32), (12.12), 14.44, 13.75, 14.23, 15.06, 13.46, 13.39, 14.41, 13.13 = 13.87

Only 0.12 slower than my pb average of 12. New pb average soon I hope?

....
....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 16, 2011)

7x7x7- 8:07.04, 7:42.93, 7:44.88, 7:42.12, (7:21.35), 7:30.70, 7:35.49, 7:46.49, 7:26.66, (8:09.62), 7:38.05, 8:04.25


Spoiler



Old PBS for 7x7.
1-7:51.08
MO3-8:08.88
5-8:21.26
12-8:30.xx?

New PBS
1-7:21.35
MO3-7:29.18
5-7:30.95
12-7:43.86



Fading near the end due to being tired. Showed in my times. 6x6x6 practice helped A LOT.


----------



## timeless (Dec 16, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Got highschool results.
> 
> For Aussies: 96.75 ATAR
> For everyone else: Top 3.25% of the state


 
ATAR?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 16, 2011)

pyrasim:
3.89 avg5
4.34 avg12

lol, too easy


----------



## Faz (Dec 16, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Got highschool results.
> 
> For Aussies: 96.75 ATAR
> For everyone else: Top 3.25% of the state


 
Nice 

@ timeless ATAR = Australian Tertiary Admission Rank - mark you get at the end of high school which dictates which courses you can get into at Uni.


----------



## Mal (Dec 16, 2011)

Last day of school today! I guess that's a Accomplishment in itself.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Got highschool results.
> 
> For Aussies: 96.75 ATAR
> For everyone else: Top 3.25% of the state


Nice!  Still waiting for our results over here, not looking forward to them


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 16, 2011)

Mal said:


> Last day of school today! I guess that's a Accomplishment in itself.



Public schools in NSW finished today, but my private school finished Tuesday last week. 
(accomplishment is that I finished 1 and a half weeks before everyone else)


----------



## AndersB (Dec 16, 2011)

Just did an avg50 in 17.89 seconds for 3x3! In there was my first sub -15 avg5 ever, 14.66, and my best avg12 ever, 16.36!

I'm happy right now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 16, 2011)

Statistics for 12-16-2011 17:14:21

Average: 9.41
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 8.30
Worst Time: 12.08
Individual Times:
1.	9.85	U F' U2 R2 B' F' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' U' B F2 L2 R' D2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B D2 B2
2.	9.69	B2 U F2 U R2 D' U2 L R2 U' B F' L R D' L' R2 F' D U' L F2 D' U F
3.	(12.08)	L2 B2 L' R F' R' D U B' L' R' U' B2 F L2 B2 F R2 D F L2 R2 U' L' R'
4.	9.98	F' R B2 F L B' D2 B' F' D F' R D2 U' B' L U2 F' D U' L2 R2 D' R B
5.	9.89	B' D U2 B2 R B L' R' U2 L' B F L2 R2 B L R2 B2 F U' B F L2 D2 U
6.	8.30	B D U R' F' L B2 F L' R2 B F2 R F' U2 B2 R2 F L' F' L R2 B' U2 L'
7.	8.99	D U B2 L2 D2 B L2 B' F2 L R F L' R B2 F L2 F2 D2 B2 F L R D R
8.	9.22	D' R2 D2 F D U R B F D U' F2 D' U2 R B2 F2 D' F' R D' R2 D U' L
9.	9.45	D U' F2 R' B2 F' U' L2 R2 U' B2 D' B R' U2 L2 D U2 B' L2 F' D U R2 D'
10.	8.41	L' F' R' D2 F U' B' L' U2 L2 R2 D' F R' B' D2 U B L U B' F' D R U
11.	(8.30)	F2 L' B F R F D2 R2 B2 D2 U B D' U F2 L R U2 L' R' D' L2 R' B' F
12.	10.29	D U' F' U2 B D U' R2 B2 F2 R' U' B D2 F2 D' U2 B' F L R2 U' R D' R2

EDIT: Previous pb is 9.45, set in Feb 2011


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 16, 2011)

Getting 2 opposite faces on 2x2
0.97 average of 12
0.93, 1.03, (0.70), 1.39, 0.92, 1.18, 0.78, 1.04, (2.04), 0.80, 0.81, 0.79
What is the UWR?
This is fun

Also
Average of 5: 2.24
1. 1.34 U2 F R F2 U' F' U R U2 R' U' 
2. 2.39 U' F R F' R U R' F U' R' U' 
3. (3.90) U2 R2 F2 R F' R F2 U F' R' U' 
4. 2.98 U F' U' R U' R U' F2 U2 F' U' 
5. (1.05) U2 R2 U F' R' F U2 F2 U' R' U' 

1.05 was 8 moves/1.05 seconds ~7.62 TPS, highest TPS during any solve for me I think.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Learned 11 OLL cases in ~20 minutes.

18 today.


----------



## Escher (Dec 16, 2011)

8.94, 8.82, 9.40, 9.89, 9.27, 8.21, 9.82, 8.50, 8.50, 8.90, 9.19, 8.26, 7.49, 9.64, 6.57, 7.51, 8.86, 9.01, 8.30, 8.15, 8.81, 8.82, 7.39, 8.20, 8.41, 8.14, 8.68, 8.28, 7.78, 8.30, 7.93, 9.47, 8.59, 9.14, 8.35, 9.34, 10.56 = 8.64 (σ = 0.63) avg

best avg5: 7.75 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 8.62 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 8.26 (σ = 0.59)

Think this is my longest streak (37) of sub 10s ever  Also from 8.30 to 7.93 is 13 sub 9s in a row.


----------



## Brest (Dec 16, 2011)

New PB 10.01! So lucky, but still didn't sub 10. I'm certain it will be PB for months...

B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B R' D U2 B' R2 F' L B2 F'


Spoiler



y x2 R2 D' L // cross
U y R' U R // 1st pair
U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U F' U' F U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L // 4th pair
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
alg.garron

10.01sec : 33htm/3.30tps : 35etm/3.50tps


----------



## Julian (Dec 16, 2011)

0.66 E-perm!


----------



## Escher (Dec 16, 2011)

Whooooaoaoahahah double post

7.94, 7.15, 7.51, 8.47, (5.18), 7.73, 7.86, 6.92, 7.19, (8.78), 8.14, 7.99 = 7.69

!!!!!!!!!!!!

5.18 was a lolsolve, 8 move LL.

Going out now, will do some reconstructions of fastest later iirc. 3x3 just got way easier.


----------



## Julian (Dec 16, 2011)

51.31!
u2 F2 R L U' B U F f2 u D L' U R r' U2 u2 D f2 R2 U u2 r L2 F2 L2 r' F f' D2 L2 f' F R2 B' F' D2 u2 U' f

No parity, PLL skip.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 17, 2011)

10.30 OH fullstep, awkward shape + Z.
D L' R D R U' R2 U2 D B D2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 R' B R2 D' U' L D' U B'


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 17, 2011)

8.75 PLL skip. PB by 0.04.
L F2 R U' F' L' F2 L2 B L2 F' U' R2 B L' D' U2 F D' B2 D2 U2 B L' F'


Spoiler



x2 D2 R' D F2 y' D L D // cross
U' L' U L  // 1st pair
y' U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
y2 U' R U' R' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U R' // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U2 // PLL
alg.garron

8.75sec : 35htm/4.00tps : 41qtm/4.69tps (I know, I'm a slow turner )


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 17, 2011)

Escher said:


> Whooooaoaoahahah double post
> 
> 7.94, 7.15, 7.51, 8.47, (5.18), 7.73, 7.86, 6.92, 7.19, (8.78), 8.14, 7.99 = 7.69
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!


 
So pro. <3


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 17, 2011)

4x4x4

1:02.66 U2 D' F2 Uw2 U' R' Rw2 L2 U Rw' Uw Rw Fw' D' R Fw' Rw D' Rw Fw' F L' B U2 F2 Rw' Uw2 B' U R Uw' F' Rw2 D R2 Fw2 R2 D2 R' F2 

...Getting there.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2011)

I didn't think I'd ever beat my 7.00 again. Wtf.

*6.67* F R2 D2 F R2 B' F2 U2 F2 D' L R' U R D' B L' U2 F' R2 (20f)

Reconstruction
Inspection-x2 y'
Cross-R' u R' u' (4/4)
1st Pair-U' R U' R' U y L' U L (8/12)
2nd Pair-y U R' U' R U' y' R U' R' (8/20)
3rd Pair-y U R U' R' (4/24)
4th Pair-U2 R' U' R (4/28)
OLL SKIPPED
PLL-R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U (14/42)

42 / 6.67 = 6.29 TPS. Highest TPS ever. In ETM my TPS was 7.04 :O.

In middle of AO100 right now so I'm sure I'll be posting that.

EDIT-

number of times: 99/100
best time: 6.67
worst time: 18.96

current avg5: 13.49 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 11.93 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 13.22 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 12.29 (σ = 0.95)

current avg100: 13.19 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 13.19 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 13.19 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 13.21


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 17, 2011)

7x7 first sub 5

4:59.76


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2011)

hehe :>


----------



## Brest (Dec 17, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## dcuber98 (Dec 17, 2011)

My 3x3 single PB a while back was 13.22. A few weeks later, I broke it with 12.22. Just now, 11.22! Weird...

Also, I've lost a second in two weeks! Pretty awesome for me. Last time I timed myself I was in the high 17's. I'm taking an average now and so far it's high 16's.


----------



## CRO (Dec 17, 2011)

13.42, 14.89, 15.69, 18.07, 18.17, 15.15, 17.09, 14.08, 15.58, 18.19, 15.61, 15.96, 16.96, 16.72, 15.43, 18.94, 15.46, 15.19, 16.69, 14.85, 15.60, 14.17, 16.31, 18.46, 16.18, 16.19, 15.06, 13.35, 14.93, 16.38, 15.92, 14.98, 17.02, 18.37, 17.19, 14.00, 15.08, 14.85, 16.73, 16.64, 15.33, 17.00, 16.83, 15.49, 16.11, 14.69, 15.39, 17.54, 16.02, 11.77 =*15.94 avg of 50*

First long avg sub 16


----------



## tx789 (Dec 17, 2011)

Started doing skewb today avg 25-40 seconds


----------



## Julian (Dec 17, 2011)

Average of 12: 12.83
1. 12.78 U' L U2 B L' B2 R' B R' U2 R U R D2 F' B L2 B U R L U2 B F R2 
2. 12.34 L B2 U2 F2 U' R U F U2 R2 F2 B R' U' D' L2 B2 D U L R2 B2 F U2 R2 
3. 12.55 B' L2 U L2 R' D2 R' U' D2 R D' L2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' B2 U2 D' R U' B D' F2 
4. 13.93 D' L' F B U2 B D R2 U2 L' U F' B' R' U2 B D L' R F' U2 L2 D F R 
5. 12.78 F2 R2 F' B L' F2 U2 B' D F2 L D R2 F' L' R' F' U R2 B L' R F2 L' U' 
6. 14.52 F2 B U2 B F2 U B' L D' L' F' D2 U2 F2 U L' B' R' L2 F' L2 F' R' B2 U2 
7. 12.21 F' D2 U L F2 B D2 U2 F' B2 D2 B D2 B U2 L' R2 U' B F' U L F2 D2 L2 
8. 12.68 U R D' U' B' U' B R2 F2 B' L2 R' B2 U2 B L' B2 U' R L F L D U2 L2 
9. 13.41 R2 B2 L R2 B D' L2 R' D B U2 R L U' B' D2 B' D R' U2 L D F D F 
10. 11.13 L2 F D' U F2 L' B2 L U' F L2 U' R F' U' B D L B' R F U R' D2 R 
11. (20.18) L F D2 L2 R2 U2 R' U' R B' D2 U' B2 L' F R F' B2 D R L2 F R' B2 D 
12. (10.25) L' F R2 U' R B L2 F2 R2 U R2 L' B L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B' F U L2 R2 B2


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 17, 2011)

3x3: 13.04 avg5

12.69, (16.67), (12.26), 13.16, 13.28


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Dec 17, 2011)

Average of 12: 4.32
1. 4.39 U L U B R L B' U' R' l' r' u' 
2. 4.98 U L U R B R' B' L' R r' b u 
3. 3.97 U R' U L' B' L' R' B' U' r b' u 
4. 6.05 B L' R B' R U R B' R' l' u 
5. 5.21 B' R B R U' B U' R l u' 
6. 4.18 R U B' R B' R' r b u' 
7. (8.92) U L B' L' R U' l' r' b' u' 
8. 3.79 R' L' U R L R L' b' u 
9. 3.48 U' R' U' L' B' R U' L l r' b 
10. 3.34 U' L U' L' R' L R b' 
11. 3.83 L R' L B' U R B' R l' b' u' 
12. (3.22) U' R U R' U L l' 

Fail at last


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 17, 2011)

Consistently 20 or more wpm (on Dvorak).


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

PB 4x4 Average of 5 

Average of 5: 1:31.51
1. (1:14.37) B' f2 F L2 U2 u' L' u F L2 R u r' U2 F2 u r' L2 B' R2 B' U' L2 R r' B F2 f L F' D U2 u' F u' B D' R2 f' r2 
2. (1:41.82) D2 U R L u F' D u U2 r U' f2 r' R L' u' f u' R B R U R' L2 r2 D' U r R' u' F' f2 R2 B2 F2 U' u L2 F2 D 
3. 1:33.77 D' R2 U' f' B R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 U f' R2 L2 r F2 u L R B2 D f2 U B r' f' L' B' u' B' L' f L2 r' F2 r D r U2 
4. 1:28.76 F f2 D2 R2 f2 U' r f2 R' F D2 f2 R' r D r2 D' r f B' u D' B L2 F2 r U2 B2 F2 U L R D L F2 u2 U2 r B' r2 
5. 1:32.00 f2 u2 f' R' B2 f' u F u' r B' L2 f2 r f2 u' R' u R2 f' R r2 u' D B R D' f' L2 r' f' u r' f' u B f' F2 R2 D 

1:28 had blue cross and multi slotting (been working towards color neutral 3x3 stage on 4x4, even though I'm not on 3x3. xD), and 1:32 had an OLL I learned last night and T-Perm. First 3 solves had OLL Parity, and the best had double!  Overall a lot of luck because I still get 1:5x.yz a lot.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 17, 2011)

Oshit pb single... 2 days after first sub-9. I even hesitated on PLL for a second or so.

8.39 single
Scramble: R' L2 U F2 R' D' L2 R2 U R B2 R' D R' L F2 L B' L' D F' D' R2 D' B2

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Inspection: x'
Cross: D R' U' B' L2 
First pair: U R U' R'
Second pair: y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
Third pair: y' U L' U' L U2 L' U L
Fourth pair: U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: skip
PLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F U'

51 moves/8.39 = 6.08 tps


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

Great job, Collin!

PB Average of 12 for 4x4 by 0.64



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:40.00
1. (1:14.37) B' f2 F L2 U2 u' L' u F L2 R u r' U2 F2 u r' L2 B' R2 B' U' L2 R r' B F2 f L F' D U2 u' F u' B D' R2 f' r2 
2. 1:41.82 D2 U R L u F' D u U2 r U' f2 r' R L' u' f u' R B R U R' L2 r2 D' U r R' u' F' f2 R2 B2 F2 U' u L2 F2 D 
3. 1:33.77 D' R2 U' f' B R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 U f' R2 L2 r F2 u L R B2 D f2 U B r' f' L' B' u' B' L' f L2 r' F2 r D r U2 
4. 1:28.76 F f2 D2 R2 f2 U' r f2 R' F D2 f2 R' r D r2 D' r f B' u D' B L2 F2 r U2 B2 F2 U L R D L F2 u2 U2 r B' r2 
5. 1:32.00 f2 u2 f' R' B2 f' u F u' r B' L2 f2 r f2 u' R' u R2 f' R r2 u' D B R D' f' L2 r' f' u r' f' u B f' F2 R2 D 
6. 1:42.44 D' R' L' F r' f' r2 L' F2 r' f2 L' U' F' u U2 F' L' B2 u F D2 U2 B L2 D F2 U D' R' B' F' u' B R2 D2 B' u L' B2 
7. 1:47.43 u U D' r R L' D2 U' L' F' R2 u f' D2 f2 F2 D2 f u' L' f U2 F2 L' r' B2 L r' u2 U R f F L u' L2 f' r u' f2 
8. 1:37.51 B D2 U u2 B r2 D2 r' f B' U' L' D L' f' B D B R' D2 L2 r U' r L R' D F2 D' F' U u' D2 R2 r2 F U2 F U' B' 
9. 1:52.65 L U2 F2 f L r2 B R B D2 U2 L f2 F2 U R2 U2 L' R2 B2 D L2 D' f' R2 D2 F r L' U f2 R' D U2 B2 f' r' D' R' r2 
10. 1:48.13 r' F B' D2 R r2 U f' u2 r' F f2 B D R F2 L' r2 D U R2 B' f' D' f' r2 L' u f2 B' L2 R D L B2 u' D2 F' U' D2 
11. (1:56.90) R2 u2 L' U r u2 L F2 D2 R' F' r' L' F f2 r U r' F' B R2 u' f' R u2 U' B F2 D' u f2 u2 B' L' R' F R2 r L' f' 
12. 1:35.46 R2 u R' D2 R2 D' B' U2 L' u2 U' L2 D U r2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 F' B R' r' u U f' r2 U2 F r2 B2 r2 u2 r' D2 r' R D F



In milliseconds :



Spoiler



1:39.996 Average


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 17, 2011)

2.12 2x2 average of 100.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.12
1. 1.77 R F' U2 R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U' 
2. 2.18 R2 F2 R F2 R' U R F' R' 
3. 1.58 F' U R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' 
4. 2.15 F2 U' F2 U F2 R' F2 R 
5. 1.75 R2 U F2 U F U2 R F' 
6. 1.94 F' R' F R' U2 R U F2 R2 
7. 2.06 R2 U' F U2 R U' F2 U2 
8. 2.16 U R2 F' U2 F U R' F2 
9. 1.94 R2 U' R' U F' R U' F U 
10. 1.91 R' F R2 U' F U2 F' U' R U2 
11. 1.52 U2 R F2 R U' R F2 U2 
12. 2.52 U2 F R U F' U2 R F' R 
13. 2.09 U F2 U2 R F' U F2 U' R2 
14. 2.05 F2 R U' F' R2 F' R U F U 
15. 1.72 F' U' R' F R' U R2 U R 
16. 2.61 R F2 R' U' F R2 F' U R' U2 
17. 1.68 R2 F R' U' F U' R2 F R2 U' 
18. 1.77 U2 R2 F2 R U' F2 R' 
19. 1.80 R2 F2 U2 F U F' U R2 
20. 1.90 R' U R2 U F' U2 R2 F 
21. 1.97 R' U2 R U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
22. 3.59+ F' R2 U R' F U2 F' U R 
23. 1.96 U2 R U R' U2 F U' 
24. 2.59 R2 U2 R F2 R U R' U R 
25. 2.72 R U2 F R' F2 U F2 U R U' 
26. 1.61 R' F2 U2 R' U' F' R U2 R U2 
27. 1.61 F2 U2 F' R' U R F' R 
28. 1.68 F' U R U' F' U' F R2 F2 
29. 2.63 F U' R' F U2 F' U2 R U2 
30. 1.80 R2 U' F2 U F' R2 U2 F2 
31. 1.84 R F U' F' R2 F' U' F U' 
32. 1.96 F U' F R F' U' R2 U' R' 
33. 2.13 U F2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 R U' 
34. 2.21 F' U' F R2 F U2 R' F' R2 
35. 1.68 U' R U' F' R F' R' U2 R2 
36. 2.65 U R' U R' U2 R F2 U2 
37. 2.13 U2 F U2 R' U' F U2 F R' 
38. 1.61 U' F' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
39. 1.96 F2 U' R' U2 R' F R U' F U' 
40. 1.93 U2 R2 F U R F2 U2 R 
41. 2.63 F2 R' U F' R2 U F U' R2 U2 
42. 1.86 F2 R' U2 R F2 U2 R' F' U2 
43. 2.08 R' F2 U2 R U2 R F' U2 
44. 1.88 U F2 U R' F' U2 F' R F' 
45. 2.75 F' R' U2 F R' U2 F' R' U2 
46. 1.78 R2 U' F' U' F2 U R' F2 R' U' 
47. 2.46 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R2 U2 
48. 1.77 F2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' 
49. 2.13 F' R2 F U' R2 U' F R 
50. 2.03 U2 R F' R2 U F2 U' R F' 
51. 2.22 F' R' U' R2 F R' U2 R' U2 
52. 2.43 U' F2 R U' R2 U F2 U' R' 
53. 2.22 U' R F' U F' U F2 U' R U' 
54. 2.03 F' R' F' R' U R' F 
55. 1.90 F2 U F' U R2 F2 U2 
56. 1.80 F R' F2 U' F2 U R' 
57. 1.83 R U R' U R2 F' R2 F' U2 
58. 2.33 U F U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R' 
59. 1.93 R F2 U2 R F' U2 F R U2 F' 
60. 2.03 U' R' F2 R' F R F' U R' U2 
61. 2.21 R2 U R2 F U2 F' R F' R' 
62. 2.25 F U' R F U R2 F U' R2 
63. 2.15 R F U' F' R U' R F2 
64. 2.22 U' F U' R F R F2 U' R 
65. 2.06 U R' U R' U2 R U2 F' 
66. 2.02 R F' R' U' R U' R2 U F' 
67. 2.08 U2 R2 U' R' F U' R' F 
68. 1.59 U F U2 R2 F' R' U F2 
69. 2.55 U' R' F2 U2 R U F2 U R 
70. 1.97 F2 R2 U' F R' F U R' F U2 
71. 2.06 U F2 U' R F2 U' F' U' R' 
72. 2.75 U' R U F' U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' 
73. 2.09 F2 U R' F' U F2 U' R2 F U2 
74. 1.58 F U' R2 F R2 F' R2 F 
75. (4.36+) F2 R' U2 R' U' F U2 R F 
76. 1.83 U' R2 F' U R2 F' U R2 U' 
77. 2.02 F R' F' R2 U2 
78. 2.41 F R F2 R U' R2 F' U 
79. 2.43 R U R' U2 F R F U2 R' 
80. 2.68 F R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' 
81. 4.16+ U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U F2 R2 
82. 1.94 R' U2 F R' F U' R2 
83. 2.08 F2 R' F U R' U F2 R 
84. 2.21 F U R' F' U2 F U' R F' 
85. 2.22 F2 U' F U' F2 R2 U R2 
86. 2.36 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U F R2 F2 U2 
87. 2.18 R F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F R' 
88. 1.53 U' F R' U R2 U F' U 
89. 2.15 R2 U2 F' R U' R F U' 
90. 3.59 F2 U2 R' F U' F2 R U R 
91. 1.93 R' U F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R' 
92. 2.11 R U2 F' R U' F R' 
93. 2.27 F2 R F' R2 F U F2 R' U R2 
94. 1.05 U R U2 F' R U2 R' 
95. 1.66 F R' F' U2 F U' F2 U' 
96. (1.02) R2 F' U' F2 U F' 
97. 2.52 U F R2 F' U R' U' F2 U' 
98. 3.08 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U R2 U F 
99. 2.38 R U' F U' F' R U' F R' 
100. 1.71 U2 R F U R2 F' U R2 F'



3 +2s...


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Holy crap. Do you have any idea when the next time you'll go to a competition is?

+ WTF.

Average of 12: 1:36.31
1. (1:09.74) B2 U f' r2 U2 B' U' f2 u2 r2 F f' R' F' f r2 f' L' B' U u2 F2 B2 D2 L U2 L R B f' u2 D2 B' R' U' D L F U F 
2. 1:40.92 F' L U' u' f2 r D2 U2 F' U f F2 u2 D2 F' B2 U r2 f L r B R r F R D' f' B2 D' L2 f L2 B u B' L2 R u' U 
3. 1:39.66 f2 u L D R2 B R2 D R' u f2 B2 D u2 L' D2 B F2 r' u' B' F2 r' U' F2 r U2 F2 f2 D' U2 R2 D' r' R L B' D2 f2 R 
4. 1:35.82 B' r B r' D B r2 F' f2 U2 B r2 f' U2 r2 F2 D B U2 r' F' R' F L2 R' r' u' L2 R' U' F B D r' F2 u U' D2 F' f2 
5. 1:40.61 r' R D B' U' D2 r f2 u r2 U2 R2 D2 U B U' R2 u F' U B r' D2 u' f U' r' U' L' F2 U' R' r D2 R u' B f' F' r' 
6. 1:36.65 u' L F' B U F D' B2 D2 R' f F2 U' D B' L' D2 L' f U' L' U2 R F' u' F L' u2 D' r R2 D2 F' r2 U r2 D L D2 u2 
7. 1:34.18 F D L2 R r u' U' R r' f U2 F u2 r F' r' f' L U' B2 u2 L U' F' f D' F f2 U2 B U D' u2 F r' D B f2 L2 f 
8. (1:53.41) R' U r2 F u' f L B R r B' U2 B' U' r2 R' D' R f R U2 f2 B F U' F u2 r2 B r' B2 R2 L2 B2 L' F U L2 F' U' 
9. 1:29.91 f' L' U2 u2 f2 r R u D' F L' u' B' r' L U' F r D L2 U L R' u2 U2 r2 F L2 R B' f2 U' D F U2 F2 B r2 R' B 
10. 1:37.31 F U' R r' B D' L U' R u2 L2 U' R' U' B2 u2 L u F2 u2 B u2 R r2 B' f2 D' R L' f L f' U' F2 r' D' L u2 D B 
11. 1:38.16 D' f' U' f' F2 D2 u' U2 f2 R L U D' r2 U2 R2 r u' L2 B2 F' f R2 D' F' u R2 U' u D' f B R f2 r' f' u' r2 U' r2 
12. 1:29.92 r2 B r' f' U2 r2 F2 r2 L2 R D2 L u F' R f' R L r u D' U' f F2 D' f R' U2 F' R' F R' L2 F2 D2 f2 L U' F' B' 

My TPS has increased a lot on 4x4, it seems. And I guess my lookahead has improved as well


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 17, 2011)

10.83



Spoiler



R' L D' B' U2 B' L' R2 F' R' D' R F L F2 B L' D U F 




D' F' R' F2 y' U R' F' R D2 9

R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R 16

y' R U R2 U' R 20

U2 R U2 R' U R U R' 28

U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' 37

U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' 51

4.7 tps



Should have been sub 10. Lost a second trying to find the last pair... but it was done :fp


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 18, 2011)

7x7x7 5:44.71avg12
5:43.55, 5:48.84, 5:37.73, 5:40.18, (6:08.06), 5:29.66, 5:59.36, 5:51.83, (5:25.18), 5:52.68, 5:35.62, 5:47.64


----------



## Cubetastic (Dec 18, 2011)

01:48.53
first sub 2 minute 4x4 solve


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 18, 2011)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 32.59
worst time: 37.74

current avg5: 35.15 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 35.15 (σ = 1.74)

session avg: 35.15 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 35.16number of times: 5/5
best time: 32.59
worst time: 37.74

current avg5: 35.15 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 35.15 (σ = 1.74)

session avg: 35.15 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 35.16

Not bad...well, not bad for me. :/


----------



## Selkie (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't usually post unless its a 3x3 record, but this pb ao5 at 4x4 was ~3s better than pb, albeit some lucky cases, very consistent for me too..

Average of 5: 1:11.56
1. 1:11.37 f' u U2 L B' L2 D2 L' F2 u L' f' L R2 u2 B f2 U u f' B' D L' D' F2 f2 L D' B2 D r F2 r U u' R U' L B' f 
2. (1:08.79) u2 f2 F B D r D2 L2 U' L2 r2 D r2 U' R D2 r u' U' R f2 F D2 U L f2 B' U2 L f' B D2 L2 D' f' B L2 F2 f' U 
3. 1:10.39 L R r2 B2 u f2 L2 u' B' D f2 L2 r2 B' D2 L R2 u F' f U2 u2 f' u2 U f' U' D R B' D' F L2 r2 f' R D B R D' 
4. (1:19.66) D' u f' L' u F r2 U F' R' D2 R2 U F r2 L2 F2 U R' F2 r B' U F' r B' u F B2 f U2 f' L f F2 B' r2 L' u2 U' 
5. 1:12.91 L' u D R D' R' B' R' B' F2 r f2 B r B' u2 f2 F' r' L2 D' u F2 f' r U R r2 u' L' f L2 U' F2 r U2 f B' D R2


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

Average of 5: 12.05
1. 12.00 L B2 R F2 U' R2 D B' D U R2 B2 L F' U R D' L2 U' R' D L2 F' D' R 
2. (12.77) R U F' L2 F2 B' D' U2 B F R D' B2 L2 D F L2 F2 B2 L' U' F' R' B2 F 
3. 12.59 F' B' D U B D F' U L2 F' B2 U' F R' B' U2 R' B U' R L F' D' U' F2 
4. 11.57 D F R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' R' F' R2 L B2 U R2 U' D' B' U' L F U' D R 
5. (9.23) L' D U L2 D2 R2 U' D2 L D F2 L' B' L2 B' D2 B2 R' L2 D F U D2 F2 U 

The 9.23 was headlights and a V perm for LL. If only I could have had a skip or an easy combination of OLL/PLL like (Anti)Sune and and H or T perm it would have been my first sub 9, maybe even sub 8.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 18, 2011)

I did a few skewb solves today.. the times weren't great, but atleast I solved it 


stats: (hide)
number of times: 214/214
best time: 2.75
worst time: 14.98

current avg5: 7.35 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 5.85 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 7.42 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 6.56 (σ = 1.70)

current avg50: 7.47 (σ = 1.05)
best avg50: 7.43 (σ = 1.09)

current avg100: 7.61 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 7.59 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 7.88 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 7.88


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

1:14.37, 1:41.82, 1:33.77, 1:28.76, 1:32.00, 1:42.44, 1:47.43, 1:37.51, 1:52.65, 1:48.13, 1:56.90, 1:35.46, 1:48.99, 1:52.34, 1:54.07, 1:09.74, 1:40.92, 1:39.66, 1:35.82, 1:40.61, 1:36.65, 1:34.18, 1:53.41, 1:29.91, 1:37.31, 1:38.16, 1:29.92, 1:52.50, 1:42.98, 1:48.13, 1:52.44, 1:52.85, 1:43.71, 1:47.19, 1:44.56, 1:46.82, 1:41.25, 1:33.51, 1:26.79, 1:44.02, *1:24.67, 1:23.36, 1:27.20, 1:22.13, 1:21.57,* 1:46.61, 1:29.44, 1:53.58, 1:41.21, 1:31.50 = *1:39.26* Average of 50 for 4x4!

best time: 1:09.74

*best avg5: 1:23.39 (σ = 1.04)*

best avg12: 1:31.69 (σ = 8.51)

session avg: 1:39.26 (σ = 9.93)

Clearly, that streak of epicness put it over the top. That was for the Weekly 4x4 Race. I always seem to do better in forum comps.  My PB Average of 12 was over a second slower than the Average of 50 today..... I'm glad I decided to have a 4x4 day today! <3 random improvement.


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Do you have a 5x5 yet?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

Nope! I did ask for one for Christmas..... 10$ from the Cubicle so I hope my dad will get it for me.



MostEd said:


> could someone do this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_HW9bW1d7E



Avg5 24.17 by MostEd


Spoiler










 
26.35


Spoiler



D L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' D B' F2 D' U2 R B2 R2 U' 

z2 y
L2 U' R2' U' F2 y (x x') R D' F D
R' U R U R' U' R2 U R'
U' L' U L U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U L' U L
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R
L U L' U y' L' U' L U' L' U L
U2 F U R U' R' F'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

94 HTM / 26.35 = 3.58 HTM TPS. --------- 98 ETM / 26.35 = 3.72 ETM TPS



23.95


Spoiler



B D F U' L D R2 F U F2 R' B' F L2 B D' L R

x'
U L U2 x' U' R2 D
R U' R' U L' U L U' L' U' L U y' R' U2' R
R U R' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 y' R U' R' 
U' U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L
U' R' U R U' y U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R'
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
(x' x) U' (l' R') D D R U R' D D (l R) l' U' l

77 HTM / 23.95 = 3.22 HTM TPS ---------- 88 ETM / 23.95 = 3.67 TPS



22.01


Spoiler



R B2 D U' F2 U2 R' F R B L2 D2 B2 L B D2 R'



22.21


Spoiler



B R' U B2 D' R2 B' F' D' U' L' R' D R U' F' L'



32.17


Spoiler



R U' L2 D' B F D2 L R B R B2 D' U2 L2 B' L' U'


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 18, 2011)

First ever sub 30 average of 12!

1. 34.77 
2. 27.80 
3. 25.73 
4. 33.13 
5. (22.41) - PB non-lucky solve
6. 29.83 
7. 30.40 
8. 24.30
9. 31.59 
10. (43.61) 
11. 31.24 
12. 28.00 

AVG. 29.68


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 18, 2011)

3:58.78 7x7 single 
First sub 4


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 18, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> 3:58.78 7x7 single
> First sub 4


 
Wow. Congrats!



Square 1. My first solving session since a 39 average of 12 last week. 
Session average: 31.81
1. 30.02 
2. 22.58
3. 26.53 
4. 37.80 
5. 29.65 
6. 24.91 
7. 37.03 
8. 37.72 
9. 23.91 
10. 34.02 
11. 37.55 
12. 32.96 
13. 33.08 
14. 22.47 
15. 24.46 
16. 29.22 
17. (54.08)
18. 32.15
19. 37.59 
20. 33.34 
21. 34.34 
22. 26.97 
23. 26.25 
24. 30.40 
25. 32.84 
26. 32.58 
27. 28.80 
28. 41.83 
29. 24.33 
30. 44.56 
31. 34.75 
32. 36.68 
33. 34.00 
34. 39.00 
35. 31.94 
36. 36.00 
37. 27.93 
38. 33.40 
39. 37.61 
40. 29.71 
41. (20.06) 
42. 27.41 
43. 40.00 
44. 26.63 
45. 29.91 
46. 42.03
47. 26.97 
48. 31.28 
49. 26.83 
50. 29.28


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 18, 2011)

Woot! Successfully solved a cube Old Pochmann style. (Now to memorize and do it blindfolded =/)

Can't wait to be able to do it blindfolded though. Its pretty boss.

If one thing impresses people, its solving a rubiks cube.
If something else impresses them its solving it one handed.
If something really impresses people, its solving it blindfolded. 
Except, I don't know if solving with feet is impressive or silly. I guess it depends on who you are impressing.

EDIT: This doesn't mean the purpose of me solving cubes is for attention, cause its not. I solve for satisfaction, whether someone is looking or not. I just sat for an hour or two practicing Pochmann, nobody was watching.


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> 3:58.78 7x7 single
> First sub 4



Nice! What do you average?

I got a 4:13.xx two days ago and I had an average of 5 of 4:56.xx.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 18, 2011)

7x7 single: 4:48.34


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 18, 2011)

F2l 9.91 Avg of 100


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 18, 2011)

5.16 3x3 single
Sune + AUF-less PLL skip
I don't have the scramble


----------



## nccube (Dec 18, 2011)

First 3 official sub10s. All full-step.
2.71 NR 2x2 avg
14.97 OH single
I won 2x2-5x5 + clock


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> Nice! What do you average?
> 
> I got a 4:13.xx two days ago and I had an average of 5 of 4:56.xx.


I am averaging about 4:30. You have really improved since Indy


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

Yesterday I set every PB I could for 4x4. Single, Ao5, Ao12, andA Ao50. I don't do Ao100s because I'm too slow.

Earlier today I set a 3x3 PB Ao12, 17.51.

I did some OH after that and *I think* I set a new PB Ao5.

Now I just did a 5.31 Average of 100 for 2x2. PB by 0.02. 

EDIT : After checking, I also set my 2x2 Ao5 PB by 0.01.


Spoiler



Average of 5: 3.52
1. (3.20) F2 R2 F' R' F2 U R2 U' F' U2 
2. 3.64 U R U2 R U' R U F2 U' 
3. (5.95) F2 U2 R' F R2 F R U2 R U2 
4. 3.57 U2 F' R' U' R F' R' 
5. 3.34 R2 U F' U' F U F2 R U' 

No idea what any of the solutions were. But this is much more consistent than my previous PB!


It's not even noon yet! Hmm..... What to do now......


----------



## Hershey (Dec 18, 2011)

*OH*

Average of 5: 16.13
1. (25.26) B' L' B' R' U B2 L U L' R' D' R' B' F L2 B2 R L2 B' F U D F' D' U2 
2. (12.71) B U L2 D' B2 D F B' D' F' L2 F' U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F B' D B' U B2 
3. 15.52 B' F D R2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U L D B' L R' D U' R 
4. 16.82 D F2 U2 B2 U B' R2 U' B L' U R' U2 L U' B' R' L' B' U' L F2 R' D L' 
5. 16.05 F R2 D' L2 F R2 U' L R' B' F2 R2 B2 R2 U D2 F2 L R U' D' R' B' D' F 

Lol.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 18, 2011)

New 4x4 PB Single: 1:05.42

What makes it even better, is that I have a bandage on my left pointer finger.


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> I am averaging about 4:30. You have really improved since Indy


 
I think that might have been the nervousness I was experiencing at the competition. I was afraid I was going to have a huge cubesplosion so I went slow. I could still do better if I made my V7 adjustable so I don't have to worry about pops.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 18, 2011)

Average of 12: 10.92
11.85, (8.10), 9.72, 11.30, (13.12), 11.60, 11.24, 9.54, 11.00, 11.52, 10.61, 10.82


Spoiler



1. 11.85 L' R' F' L' R' B F' D L' D' F' R2 F' D2 L' U R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' D' R2 D2 
2. (8.10) D' F' B U F' R L' B' R2 D L B2 F L' R' U F U' D R' D F2 D F R' 
3. 9.72 B2 R2 L' D' F2 B R' U L' B' R2 F2 L F2 D2 U B R' D B D U' R2 F2 D2 
4. 11.30 B R2 F2 D' U B2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R' L2 B F' U' L' F2 D L B2 F2 L U' B2 F 
5. (13.12) B' F2 U2 L2 R' F' U F U2 F2 D F L R2 D' L2 F R B L2 R2 U' F U2 L 
6. 11.60 L' U' F' U2 B' F' R2 L B' U2 D L D' F D U L2 B' F D2 B' R' F' R2 U' 
7. 11.24 L D2 L' U D B L' R2 B2 F2 R' L2 U D' R2 F2 L' U F B' R F B R2 L' 
8. 9.54 R D2 F2 D U B L' R D2 B2 L2 F D' F' U R2 F B2 L' B F' D' L2 F' B2 
9. 11.00 D2 B' F2 R B2 L R B U B U2 R F' R' D R B R2 U B R2 U' B2 F2 D2 
10. 11.52 R' B2 R2 U' D L2 D2 U L' B2 R2 F2 R F' U' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R' 
11. 10.61 L2 F L U2 B D2 U2 F' B' U B L2 U B2 R' F2 B R U2 L2 B' R' D F U 
12. 10.82 F' R2 D L' R' D2 F L2 R U D' B' L B' U' F2 U F2 L U F R2 U2 F U



I honestly thought I'd never get sub 11 again.
8.10 is OLL skip and 9.54 was with a G perm


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUDGE. 

Average of 12: 17.13
1. 15.93 R B L' U2 L2 R2 U D R2 U B2 F' L' B' R2 D' R' D2 B L' R2 D' L' B2 U2 
2. 17.47 L D' B2 F D2 R U F' U2 B' U L2 U2 D B2 D U2 B' L' U2 D R2 D' F2 D2 
3. (13.75) F' R U2 L' R' B2 R L' F' L U B2 D2 R L F2 L B2 D' B R B2 D R2 F2 
4. 16.59 B' F2 D F R2 B' D2 L R' D' B L' F2 D R' F2 B' R2 D L D2 L F' B2 L 
5. 19.89 U2 L R2 F' U2 L' F' U' D' R F2 B D F B2 L' D R' B U' B' L2 U' B' R' 
6. (20.39) U2 L' R B2 F L' U2 B' D2 B D F2 D L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' U B L2 U 
7. 16.85 L2 D' B2 F D2 B' D2 U' L2 B2 R' U2 D' L' U' F2 R U2 D' B L R' F' R' U' 
8. 17.60 D2 B F R2 L F2 L' U2 D' L' B U' F' B2 R2 L' D' L2 F' D2 F2 B2 D' R B 
9. 19.49 R2 L2 F' D R2 F2 R F L2 R2 F L' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R B L2 B R' L' D' R 
10. 15.76 B2 R2 L F' D2 B' D B' U2 L2 B2 U2 L B' R' F2 B U' B D2 L B L' D F2 
11. 14.55[PLLskip] B2 D U R' F U2 B' L' F2 R' L U' L2 D B' D2 B2 D L' B' D' R F' L2 R 
12. 17.20 D B2 U2 L2 B' U' R' D2 B2 R F' B' U2 F2 U' F' U L2 R F R L' F B2 U 

Mother of god.......

EDIT : Part of a 18.34 Ao50. Too tired to expand to 100.


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 18, 2011)

> To-do list (Objectives to do before 26 april 2012)
> 
> -Do at least 1 sub 30 solve (Current PB 32.25)
> -Learn 2 look OLL and PLL (Currently 2/6 and 1/7)
> ...



All of them done. New PB 26.78, 38.58 Ao5, 2L OLL and PLL learnt, new OH PB 1:29.58 and a 9:57.60 megaminx solve.


----------



## timeless (Dec 18, 2011)

timeless said:


> Average of 12: 31.96
> 1. 26.28 U L D U2 R' D2 L' R' B2 F2 L' F R2 B2 L F B' L B' D2 B R' D U' R'
> 2. 36.36 F2 R2 D' F2 R' F L2 U2 D L U' B D F' U B' L2 B2 U2 L B2 F' R' B L2
> 3. (25.45) L' F' U' L2 R2 F' D2 L' U2 R' U2 B' U L' U L2 R D L B2 D' U' F2 R' B
> ...


 Average of 12: 31.92
about time havent improved in 2 months and kinda quit 1 month in between
1. 25.27 U R2 B F U2 F' U' R2 U R2 F R U B' R U F R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 U'
2. 34.59 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B U2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B U R D2 B2 U' R' D2 B2
3. 36.10 B' U D L2 B2 R' U2 F' L' D2 B2 D B U' D B L2 F' R D F2 U B' R' F2
4. 38.12 R' D U' B2 R2 B F D' F2 B L' D L' U' D2 F R B' L D R2 U L2 D F2
5. (48.97) D' B' R2 U2 F' D' B' F D2 L R2 U R2 D2 U2 R2 U F' D' B' R D' L' R2 F
6. (24.20) R' L U' F' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' F2 D' F2 D2 L' R D2 R2 L' U R F2 R' U2 B'
7. 35.60 F2 U' B' L2 F' U R F' D R U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D F B' U' L U2 B2 F' L' F'
8. 26.73 L' B2 R U D B' R2 L' U' D2 F' R2 D2 F' B' U' R F R F2 B' L U F2 B'
9. 31.91 R F' L D2 F' B2 L2 R2 D B D' U' F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 R' D' F
10. 30.03 B2 U' D R' U R' U' F' B L2 B2 L R F2 B R' F R U' D' L' U L F' U
11. 27.43 D L' D' R' F' U2 B2 L' F' D' L D F' B2 D' U2 B' F2 L D2 B F2 R U2 R
12. 33.43 U' D L' F' B2 D U2 R2 D F D' F2 U F2 D R B2 F' D2 F' B2 R D' F2 D 
ab


----------



## timeless (Dec 18, 2011)

sub 43 oh on vid




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y7lL9cDxdU


----------



## Carrot (Dec 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> 5.91 8.14 5.64 8.29 6.92 -> 6.99 ao5
> 15 puzzle


 
you sir, should get a lif


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 18, 2011)

5x5 PB avg5. PB single was 2:32 before today.

1. (2:19.75) R F' D2 L2 U L' B2 R' F R2 U D2 R2 U2 L U2 R' U L' U' L D' L2 R' F2 
2. 2:29.36 R D2 R U R2 U R' B' R2 F' B' D' R2 D R L2 B L' U R2 B2 L U' D' F' 
3. 2:20.83 U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 D B' D2 L' F D B2 D2 R' F D' U' F2 R' B2 L D2 R2 
4. 2:19.93 D' U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 L' F L U L' B' F2 R2 F' U B' L2 D2 L2 B 
5. (2:39.63) B' L2 D2 U F' R' D2 B D' F L' U2 D2 R' D' B2 U L' B2 U' F' U2 B F2 U


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 19, 2011)

Odder said:


> you sir, should get a lif


 
they were only 45 move solutions.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 19, 2011)

Acheivement: Sub 20 on 3x3 avg finally now!


----------



## aaronb (Dec 19, 2011)

Odder said:


> you sir, should get a lif


 
A previous record holder, telling another cuber to get a life? Heh, pretty funny. (;


----------



## emolover (Dec 19, 2011)

12:28.13 2-7 relay! PB by over a minute!


----------



## Mal (Dec 19, 2011)

PB single finally: 13.96 
This is all I remember:
F (R U R' U'x3) F'// OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'// PLL
PB before it was 14.06 with a x-cross and PLL skip.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 19, 2011)

I finally know OLL! After nearly 11 months. T_T


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I finally know OLL! After nearly 11 months. T_T


 
Congrats JC!


----------



## emolover (Dec 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I finally know OLL! After nearly 11 months. T_T


 
It took me two years. -________-


----------



## Riley (Dec 19, 2011)

First sub 10 ever!!!! I was getting really tired of trying to become color neutral, getting 19-30 seconds, so I did a little white cross solves... and got some nice sub 15's and bam, 9.94! PLL skip, but still!

R2 F' B2 R2 F L' R U' B U F B2 U2 F' R D2 U' L2 D2 B2 L U L2 D U' 

Reconstruction:

z2 // inspection
F' R' D L U2 R2 // cross
y' L' U L // first pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // second pair
U' y R U' R' U R' U' R // third pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' // last pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' / OLL
U' // AUF

46 moves, 4.6 moves per second


----------



## Mal (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally beat my PB average of 5 and 12:
Avg of 5: 16.66
Avg of 12: 18.78
I think it's safe to say I am sub 20.


----------



## Mal (Dec 19, 2011)

Just beat my 4x4 PBs:
Single:58.34
Avg of 5:1:18.75
Avg of 12:1:22.83
Yay sub 1 finally! The centers and edges were done in 31 seconds and I had OLL parity!


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 19, 2011)

Did my first Clock average of 100...my fingers are so sore now!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.38
worst time: 19.02

current avg5: 14.58 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 13.05 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 14.54 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 13.82 (σ = 1.11)

current avg100: 14.95 (σ = 1.87)
best avg100: 14.95 (σ = 1.87)

session avg: 14.95 (σ = 1.87)
session mean: 14.96



Spoiler



17.92, 14.52, 18.95, 14.02, 12.29, (11.38), 13.37, 13.62, 13.50, 13.95, 15.92, 13.95, 17.91, 17.57, 18.44, 13.03, 13.02, 15.72, 12.00, 16.41, 17.99, 14.98, 14.18, 16.70, 17.19, 15.14, 16.09, 14.27, 15.16, 13.67, 17.28, 12.49, 14.56, 12.77, 14.11, 16.35, 17.27, 15.67, 16.73, 12.76, 14.11, 14.68, 18.18, 16.57, 11.99, 13.96, (19.02), 18.70, 14.48, 14.56, 14.87, 18.96, 11.72, 12.81, 14.12, 18.57, 16.69, 16.88, 15.07, 14.49, 12.29, 11.67, 14.26, 14.89, 15.22, 13.57, 15.81, 11.43, 14.76, 14.48, 14.01, 13.08, 13.56, 12.81, 18.17, 18.01, 15.88, 15.20, 15.02, 14.88, 15.31, 13.56, 16.08, 12.68, 16.16, 14.39, 14.69, 15.73, 14.92, 17.26, 14.29, 12.11, 16.58, 12.56, 14.79, 12.32, 15.36, 14.29, 14.10, 16.19


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 19, 2011)

New PB 5x5 avg5 and avg12 : 2'11 and 2'22.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 20, 2011)

3:02.05, 3:01.21, (3:07.43), 2:55.45, (2:55.12) = 2:59.57

First ever sub-3 avg5 on 6x6, even though I have had a sub-3 avg12 before. :3


----------



## Kian (Dec 20, 2011)

I did 752 competition solves this year. Not quite top 10 all time in a year but I think it's pretty awesome that I was able to cube that much!


----------



## verdito (Dec 20, 2011)

2x2
Best Time: 2.11
Worst Time: 4.72
Individual Times:
1. (2.11) R' F2 R' U R F' R F' U2 R
2. 3.31 U R' F2 R' F U F U2 F U
3. 3.61 U F' U R F2 U' R'
4. 3.62 U' F2 R F U2 F' R2 F2 U'
5. 3.06 F U' F R2 F' U F2 U
6. (4.72) F2 U2 F U' R U R' U2 F'
7. 3.70 U' R U' F2 R2 U' R F' U
8. 2.77 U F' U F2 U R2 F U2
9. 3.58 F2 U R' U' R' F2 U' F2 U'
10. 2.95 R2 F' U F' R' U R2 F' R2
11. 2.38 R F U' R2 U F' R2 F' R2 U'
12. 2.86 R2 F' U' F2 U' F R2 U' R'

avg12 3.18
avg5 2.86


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 20, 2011)

I average more than 100 



Spoiler



719 solves (778 attempts) in 7 competitions this year


----------



## emolover (Dec 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> Average of 5: 12.05
> 1. 12.00 L B2 R F2 U' R2 D B' D U R2 B2 L F' U R D' L2 U' R' D L2 F' D' R
> 2. (12.77) R U F' L2 F2 B' D' U2 B F R D' B2 L2 D F L2 F2 B2 L' U' F' R' B2 F
> 3. 12.59 F' B' D U B D F' U L2 F' B2 U' F R' B' U2 R' B U' R L F' D' U' F2
> ...



Why haro dare!

Average of 5: 11.71
1. (12.80) L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 B' D' R2 D' F L B R2 D L' U F' U' R D2 
2. 11.64 U' F L' F' D' B' D' U' F B' L2 B' U2 L' D' B2 U' B2 D2 R' D R2 B' D' R' 
3. 11.00 U' D2 R2 U' L B2 L B2 L2 U' F R2 D2 U2 B2 D F' D U' F' D B U L U2 
4. 12.48 D2 B D' F' L B U2 R' F' U R F R' F2 R U' F D R' B2 D2 U' F' B2 L2 
5. (10.83) B' D' R D2 F B2 D B' F2 D2 L D' L R2 D F L U F B2 R' F' U' R B2

Edit: 

14.17

13.51, 15.17, 13.44, 13.32, 14.23, 18.70, 13.86, 19.14, 17.22, 17.00, 15.07, 16.82, 12.03, 16.72, 15.91, 14.84, 16.01, 16.25, 12.71, 12.11, 11.87, 17.66, 17.31, 17.00, 12.51, 16.25, 16.18, 12.60, 15.22, 15.33, 15.35, 17.25, 11.28, 14.82, 16.31, 12.94, 14.16, 14.86, 14.58, 12.69, 11.98, 12.36, 13.96, 11.93, 14.76, 16.33, 16.14, 11.61, 15.94, 16.66, 13.14, 13.91, 14.77, 14.46, 11.54, 14.03, 14.16, 12.96, 15.38, 13.36, 14.79, 11.93, 12.69, 10.43, 13.56, 14.57, 10.34, 16.18, 14.31, 13.76, 12.48, 12.01, 17.85, 16.89, 14.87, 13.27, 13.16, 14.04, 14.77, 12.97, 13.61, 11.82, 17.70, *12.80, 11.64, 11.00, 12.48, 10.83, 9.45, 14.10, 13.24, 14.36, 11.50, 12.39, 13.71*, 13.99, 13.97, 13.84, 13.88, 16.10

Average of 5: 11.16
1. 11.64 U' F L' F' D' B' D' U' F B' L2 B' U2 L' D' B2 U' B2 D2 R' D R2 B' D' R' 
2. 11.00 U' D2 R2 U' L B2 L B2 L2 U' F R2 D2 U2 B2 D F' D U' F' D B U L U2 
3. (12.48) D2 B D' F' L B U2 R' F' U R F R' F2 R U' F D R' B2 D2 U' F' B2 L2 
4. 10.83 B' D' R D2 F B2 D B' F2 D2 L D' L R2 D F L U F B2 R' F' U' R B2 
5. (9.45) D' R B' L2 D2 F D F' B U2 D R L2 U B2 L' R2 D U' B2 R' F2 B' R2 D 

Average of 12: 12.37
1. 12.80 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 B' D' R2 D' F L B R2 D L' U F' U' R D2 
2. 11.64 U' F L' F' D' B' D' U' F B' L2 B' U2 L' D' B2 U' B2 D2 R' D R2 B' D' R' 
3. 11.00 U' D2 R2 U' L B2 L B2 L2 U' F R2 D2 U2 B2 D F' D U' F' D B U L U2 
4. 12.48 D2 B D' F' L B U2 R' F' U R F R' F2 R U' F D R' B2 D2 U' F' B2 L2 
5. 10.83 B' D' R D2 F B2 D B' F2 D2 L D' L R2 D F L U F B2 R' F' U' R B2 
6. (9.45) D' R B' L2 D2 F D F' B U2 D R L2 U B2 L' R2 D U' B2 R' F2 B' R2 D 
7. 14.10 F' L2 D F2 D2 B' L D R' L U' D' F R F B' L2 B U D L U2 R' B F' 
8. 13.24 L' F' L U' L2 R' U' R' L2 B' L2 U' R D' L2 D' F U2 D B F2 L' D2 F D 
9. (14.36) R2 D L F R U2 B2 F' U L2 U2 R' U' R U2 L' U B2 L B' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 
10. 11.50 D R2 F B D' F' U' F' U' R2 D2 U L2 D' R2 U' D' B2 D L2 B' F' L2 U2 L' 
11. 12.39 D U2 B' L B2 F2 R D' B U B2 R' B F R U2 R' D R F2 L2 F' R' B2 R' 
12. 13.71 F D' L2 F U2 L B2 D2 U B2 L' U2 L D2 L R' U' D2 L2 D2 R' F2 L2 R2 U 

**** yea!


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 20, 2011)

6x6 pwnage

(2:45.66), (3:11.63), 2:50.03, 2:53.14, 2:49.49 = 2:50.89 avg5 (and mo3)

3:03.71, 3:04.51, (2:45.66), (3:11.63), 2:50.03, 2:53.14, 2:49.49, 2:56.48, 2:58.99, 2:58.62, 2:51.25, 2:53.09 = 2:55.93 avg12


----------



## verdito (Dec 20, 2011)

3x3
Average: 17.92
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 13.95
Worst Time: 19.39
Individual Times:
1. (19.39) D' B' F' R' D2 B' D2 L' R2 B' F U F2 U' B D2 L' B' F2 L R' B F' R2 D
2. 19.31 B' F2 U L R2 D B' U2 F2 U B' L' U2 F L' R2 U' L B2 F2 D2 L R D2 U
3. 15.17 D2 U R' F2 L2 D2 U B2 D U' L' U' B2 F' D' U L2 B2 F U R D B2 L U
4. (13.95) U' L R2 U L D' B2 F D L' R' D' U' R' B F2 D' U2 R F2 U2 B R' F R'
5. 19.27 F D2 U' L' R' F R2 F' D' U' R D U2 L2 R' U L2 R2 B L2 R2 B F' L U'


----------



## aronpm (Dec 20, 2011)

Got my year 12 results:

2010 Mathematical Studies: 18.5 (18 A Very High Achievement)
2011 Specialist Mathematics: 18.2 (A-)
2011 Physics: 17.8 (A-)
2011 Chemistry: 16.8 (B)
Total aggregate: 71.3

*ATAR: 94.90*



(2010 for one subject because I did year 12 subjects during year 11 and year 12. The system totally changed from 2010 to 2011 so it made results a bit confusing lol)

It's a shame though, my first uni preference required 95+, but it's probably better that I didn't get in because it's a lot tougher than a standard BSc.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 21, 2011)

5.21 Average of 100 for 2x2.  CLL for Sune, Anti Sune, and H cases. LOP for the rest. (Layer + OLL + PLL)


----------



## JasonK (Dec 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Got my year 12 results:
> 
> 2010 Mathematical Studies: 18.5 (18 A Very High Achievement)
> 2011 Specialist Mathematics: 18.2 (A-)
> ...


 
Awesome job! :tu Looks like study scores work really differently in SA, I wouldn't be happy if I got an 18 for something


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

5 3x3's in 1:43.572 huge pb. Averaging 20.7144 seconds per solve! With no inspection on the 2nd 3rd 4rth and 5th solve! 

Can I get a Hell yeah!?

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1) R2 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 R' F U2 F' U R B
2) D R2 F' U R2 U' L' D F2 U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 B2 U2 B'
3) R2 D' R2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' U F D R' D2 B' U' F' R'
4) U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 R' B' U2 B' D B2 F' L' D F'
5) D2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' F D' B R2 U' L R F' U
(inspection on first scramble for 15 seconds max or else no inspection.)


I never break 3x3 pb's. 
Yay.


----------



## emolover (Dec 21, 2011)

Solved my 7x7 using K4! It took me about 10 minutes but it was fun.

7 look ELL. One edge cycle and 3 for both types of wings.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Got my year 12 results:
> 
> 2010 Mathematical Studies: 18.5 (18 A Very High Achievement)
> 2011 Specialist Mathematics: 18.2 (A-)
> ...


 
Great job!  Excuse my ignorance, but how old are you? :O


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 21, 2011)

New 2x2 single PB! xD

0.60 U' F R U2 

x2
U2 R' U' R

Edit : O did I mention it was the first scramble of the session? xD


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Awesome job! :tu Looks like study scores work really differently in SA, I wouldn't be happy if I got an 18 for something


 
x/20 vs. x/50.

Congrats Aron :tu


----------



## Mal (Dec 21, 2011)

First ever timed 6x6 edges: 3:18.03


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 21, 2011)

3x3x3 With Feet:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:04.87
worst time: 1:19.73

current avg5: 1:10.65 (σ = 3.93)
best avg5: 1:10.65 (σ = 3.93)

current avg12: 1:12.99 (σ = 4.09)
best avg12: 1:12.99 (σ = 4.09)

session avg: 1:12.99 (σ = 4.09)
session mean: 1:12.87

1:07.52, 1:14.44, 1:19.73, 1:18.11, 1:18.39, 1:10.09, 1:13.77, 1:07.45, 1:15.63, 1:09.46, 1:15.03, 1:04.87


----------



## timeless (Dec 21, 2011)

timeless said:


> pb
> Average of 5: 28.74
> 1. 28.38 R' B2 L D U2 L2 B L' U2 F2 D' U' R2 F' B' L2 B D' L B D' B D B L2
> 2. (27.94) B R U2 B' L' F2 R' F B D L' F' R L2 U L' F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' B2 F U2
> ...


 
Average of 5: 28.69
1. (24.24) R' F U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R D U2 L' D2 R F' R' B2 U' D L' D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
2. 31.95 F' D2 U F R2 B2 U2 R' B F2 L D2 U B L D' F' B' L' B2 U L2 B F U2 
3. 29.69 B U' L F' L' R2 F2 U2 D' R' U2 D F2 D B' U' L U2 B' F' R L' U L' D 
4. (35.42) R' L F' R' F2 L' D' L2 R F' R' D2 B' R' L' D' B' L2 D' F L D B2 F R 
5. 24.42 F2 L2 U2 L2 R' U B' F2 R' D' U' B2 D2 U F2 D L' F2 D2 B' D2 R' L2 U' R'


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 21, 2011)

*Avg12: 37.05
BestAvg5: 33.11
CurrentAvg5: 33.11*

38.91, 32.33, 32.85, 49.69, 42.93, 38.29, 49.23, 35.24, 29.70, 36.67, 31.12, 32.98

My first OH Average that is Sub-40 EVER.
29.70 is my OH PB :]

Loved it


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 21, 2011)

4x4 Average of 12: 59.97
1. 1:00.82 r2 B2 u2 L' f2 u U F u' f R2 L2 D B D2 r' R' D' F' f r u2 f2 L' B2 F U R2 B' F2 R D U F' f r' D L' U' B' 
2. 57.42 F' B f2 u2 D U2 r2 D U F2 B U' R' f2 r f L' D2 f' r L F2 f B2 u2 D F' r f U f D u R' D' U u' R2 u' B 
3. (1:06.98) F L2 r R2 f' L R F2 R U2 B U u' L2 D2 r2 U' r2 u U2 f r R2 F2 U u F' u' F2 f' D2 U2 B' u F2 D f R2 L f 
4. 1:01.55 B2 L r2 R' f' F' B' u R' B2 U f2 D f' D2 u L' f' U' f' r' L2 f B D B u2 R U F f B D r f R F R D2 R 
5. 1:02.12 B2 F2 U' R D2 u2 R B u R2 u F' D L F2 r' U2 L D' R f' F' B2 U B2 L D' F' u2 R F' f D F' D R' u' F' u R' 
6. 56.02 B L' u B u' B2 u' f u' r2 L' R' u' r u2 B' F r' B' L r R2 B' u2 B' F' U' B2 r2 u2 D2 r' D U2 u2 R D U u r' 
7. 1:00.54 D2 u' L' F B2 L' f' r U2 f L u2 R2 f2 D' f2 r2 f2 L2 R' F' B' R u2 D' L' D' u' F f2 u' R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B' R B' D' 
8. 1:03.05 R2 B r2 U B D u U' f2 D' F2 B2 u2 F2 D U' B' L F r F L' U u2 f' D' U' f r u2 U D2 B U F' D u' f' B u' 
9. 58.44 F B2 u' L' F B2 D' U2 L' u' U2 D L r2 U2 f' D R' B2 R2 F2 R r' U r u2 R' L r' F2 B' R B r2 U2 B f2 r B U 
10. 1:03.69 r2 u2 U' f u2 U' B2 D' F' r R' B' F f u R D2 B2 f2 F2 r f B u B' U' u R D R' f' U' r f R' r2 L2 B2 R2 F2 
11. (54.56) r L2 U R' r' L2 D2 U' F' D u f2 F D' U' r2 L2 f2 L' f2 D2 R2 u' r2 D r2 u r' f2 r2 R' L' F' U' u r R U' f U 
12. 56.08 B' U2 R2 u2 r L' F2 L2 F2 R2 u B' r F f' R U2 r R' L D2 L2 F u' F f' R2 U2 u' F' r' D' U2 F f' U u B u R 

Last five are 59.19 avg 5

Woo sub 1


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 21, 2011)

*OH:*

*17.41* avg100
*15.54 avg12*
*14.75 avg5*
*11.63* single

EPIC!!!
My hand hurts now 

16.31, 23.16, 17.68, 18.31, 18.20, 14.26, 22.37, 19.42, 17.22, 19.21, 17.88, 19.26, 19.54, 19.46, 17.24, 18.43, 14.87, 18.72, 18.62, 17.05, 17.59, 16.44, 18.87, 16.87, 18.62, 19.70, 19.14, 18.66, 19.15, 17.41, 21.34, 16.10, 15.07, 19.02, 17.94, 18.76, 17.40, 19.22, 16.38, 14.67, 17.64, 14.63, 20.26, DNF, 13.90, 18.85, 19.95, 16.90, 17.27, 18.20, 18.15, *14.77, 17.12, 14.40, 14.51, 17.61, 15.66, 16.63, (11.63), 14.02, 19.90, 14.13, 16.57*, (24.55), 16.96, 17.35, 16.03, 15.06, 19.28, *15.67, 13.48, 13.69, 17.84, 14.90*, 16.61, 18.29, 18.90, 17.90, 16.60, 20.29, 16.01, 17.51, 17.68, 15.45, 18.83, 16.32, 16.95, 14.99, 18.84, 18.60, 17.11, 19.60, 15.70, 17.29, 18.45, 15.68, 18.67, 20.96, 17.07, 17.60, 14.97


----------



## APdRF (Dec 21, 2011)

3x3 Ao12 PB: 13.30, 13.13, 14.51, (16.40), 13.44, 13.59, 14.44, 13.18, 14.08, 14.11, (12.73), 13.66= 13.74 [SD= 0.92]


----------



## GlowingSausage (Dec 21, 2011)

Alcuber said:


> 19.81 NL 3x3 single!
> L2 D' B U R B2 F' D' L' U2 F B2 L' B' U' R D2 R2 B D' R' D2 R L2 D2


 
lol I scrambled the same way and got 19.81, too xD. but not PB ( 13.97 )


----------



## Riley (Dec 21, 2011)

First sub 15 average of 12! 14.70

Times: 13.76, 15.59, 14.53, 16.22, 14.47, 14.76, (12.69), 15.29, (16.33), 15.21, 13.69, 13.44


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 21, 2011)

8.75OH solve ,oll skip 38 move lol.getting a lot oll skip recently , i got like 3 today already and also got a few oll skip yesterday


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2011)

Anson: Reconstruct


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 22, 2011)

New personal best average of 12, sorry if you don't like dubstep but whatever.


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 22, 2011)

1. 6.23 B U' D' L' F L2 F B' L' B' L2 R' U2 F2 L D2 F' B D' F2 R' D L2 B2 L' 

y' F L' F2 D2 R D'
y U2 R U' R'
U' L U L'
U R' U R U L' U' L
y R U' R' 
r U R' U R U2 R'
U'
33 moves HTM = 5.30 TPS


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Anson: Reconstruct


i lost the scramble but it should be very close to this:
R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B' D2 R2 F L' U L

y' x R2 U2 x' y U2 R U R' D
U' R U' R'
y' U' L' U L U R U R'
L' U' L
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'

but yeah the actual sove was 38 move


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 22, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I average more than 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on living in Europe.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol David I thought you had accomplished something since we spoke like 5 minutes ago.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 22, 2011)

Just killed it in 6x6. First average of more than 3 in months and this was done after a month of having no working 6x6.

PB Single: 5:04.71 (by ~12 seconds)
PB Ao5: 5:36.73 (by ~8 seconds)
PB Ao12: 5:50.77 (by ~9 seconds)

These were my first solves ever after warm-up with my new SS 6x6. I didn't like the feel at first, it felt smooth but gummy, but results don't lie. Sub 5 here I come


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know what just happened.

12.97, 15.42, 13.81, 15.72, 13.24, 11.97, 10.56, 12.95, 12.09, 12.40, 11.72, 11.58, 12.16, 10.72, 9.92[pll skip], 11.31, 11.95[oll skip gperm]

stats: (hide)
number of times: 17/17
best time: 9.92
worst time: 15.72

current avg5: 11.33 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 11.20 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 11.65 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 11.65 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 12.32 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 12.38

Complete crap in beginning..


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 22, 2011)

8.99 R2 F U B D L' U' R B2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 R D2 L' 
Inspection: X’ Y’ 
Cross: F L Y’ L Y’ L u
F2L 1: R U R’ U2’ R U’ R’ U2 Y L U’ L’ 
F2L 2: U’ R U’ R’ L’ U’ L
F2L 3: Y R U R’
F2L 4: Y’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’
OLL: U’ L d R U’ R’ F’
AUF: U2
First sub 9, second sub 10.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2011)

Eastsheen 5x5 avg5 

1:43.25+, (1:30.66), (1:44.32), 1:39.39, 1:36.38 => 1:39.67


----------



## Julian (Dec 22, 2011)

10.81 D2 F2 D B2 U L2 U R2 U B2 D F' L' D U F' D2 U F' D R'

x2 y' U L F' D2 F' L2
U' R U' R' L U' L'
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U L' U' L U' y L U L'
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L
M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

68 moves, 6.29 TPS. PB I think.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 23, 2011)

3.85 2x2 avg of 100   



Spoiler



3.81, 4.09, 3.52, 3.75, 4.97, 3.00, 2.68, 3.69, 3.65, 3.75, 3.96, 2.93, 5.84, 2.41, 3.77, 3.13, 4.18, 3.40, 3.68, 2.33, 4.65, 4.03, 4.96, 3.55, 3.53, 3.41, 3.25, 3.63, 3.75, 3.05, 3.69, 3.21, 5.80, 1.68, 3.97, 3.80, 3.96, 3.34, 3.88, 2.94, 4.06, 4.03, 4.43, 4.80, 3.34, 2.34, (7.15), 4.90, 4.77, (1.31), 3.13, 3.55, 3.15, 4.30, 5.97, 5.06, 3.19, 3.56, 3.21, 4.94, 4.18, 3.90, 4.40, 3.40, 4.44, 3.18, 4.28, 4.44, 2.61, 2.77, 3.56, 3.47, 3.18, 3.65, 4.84, 3.65, 4.61, 5.91, 4.11, 4.22, 5.25, 3.22, 4.52, 3.59, 2.83, 2.94, 3.34, 4.25, 5.22, 3.28, 5.08, 5.09, 2.93, 4.22, 4.38, 4.81, 4.25, 3.83, 4.41, 1.66




number of times: 106/106
best time: 1.31
worst time: 15.84

current avg5: 4.16 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 3.14 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 4.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 3.47 (σ = 0.47)

current avg100: 3.85 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 3.85 (σ = 0.85)


----------



## emolover (Dec 23, 2011)

PB megaminx single by 13.5 seconds!

1:23.58, previous was a 1:36

6 move cross with a very easy f2l and an even easier s2l. LL was the simple F R U R' U' F' for EOLL then a super sune(R U R' U R U R' U' R U2' R') and an easy one look PLL(R2' U2' R2 U2 R2' U R2 U2' R2' U2' R2).

Part of an ok average of 12: 1:50.46

1:48.97, 2:01.72, 2:16.79, 1:48.32, 2:01.25, 1:52.14, 1:42.87, 1:47.17, 1:48.76, 1:49.83, 1:23.58, 1:43.61


----------



## Julian (Dec 23, 2011)

21.33 OH
D2 B2 R U2 R D2 L' B2 R B2 R F' L D U' F' D L2 D' B' R'

x2 y' R' d R2 D2 R2
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
U' z U' R U x' z' R U2 R'
z U' R U x z' R U R'
U2 z U R2 U' R2 U R' U'
z' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' x R' U R U'
x' U

EDIT: Scratch that.

20.58 B' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B F R2 B' D2 L' D R2 B R' U2 B2 R' B' L'

x' z R2 U x' D' R D'
z U' R' U R2 U' R U
z' R U' R' y z U' R2 U
z' U2 R U' R' y R U' R'
z U' R U
z' x R' U R' z' R2 z R U' z' U' R2 U2


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 23, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Just killed it in 6x6. First average of more than 3 in months and this was done after a month of having no working 6x6.
> 
> PB Single: 5:04.71 (by ~12 seconds)
> PB Ao5: 5:36.73 (by ~8 seconds)
> ...


 
Did even better on my second Ao12 with this cube. Can't believe the improvements.

PB Single: 4:48.83 (First sub 5!!!!)
PB Ao5: 5:06.91 (only 2 seconds slower than my PB single from yesterday)
PB Ao12: 5:19.98 (PB by 30 seconds!)

Every goal I set yesterday for Jan. 13 just got shattered.

Edit: Here are the results, my hands got pretty sore and my times went to hell after a while.



Spoiler



5:02.08, 5:10.83, 5:06.01, 5:03.89, 5:38.72, 5:19.45, 5:29.16, 5:20.17, 4:48.83, 5:34.42, 5:59.77, 5:35.10


----------



## Mal (Dec 23, 2011)

New record of 13.41, got the scramble from Feliks's most recent video.

L2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R U2 L' B' R F2 U B U' L2 D'


Cross on white 
x2
F' U L F'// Cross
R U R' L U2 L' L' U' L// First F2l pair
R U R'// 2nd F2L pair
y2 U' L' U2 L U y' R' U R// Third F2L pair
R U R' U y L' U' L
y2 f R U R' U' f' r U R' U' L' U R U'// OLL
U'// PLL


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2011)

PB avg100: 11.99!!!!

I think the Speedsolving world sees an increase in fast solves and averages every time Feliks uploads a video.

Also 11.50 avg12 adn 10.75 avg5!


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 23, 2011)

*New PB 3x3 Ao12*

Ao12: 18.85

1. 17.94
2. 18.65
3. (41.47)
4. 18.60
5. (16.47)
6. 19.53
7. 20.98
8. 19.46
9. 21.02
10. 19.22
11. 16.50
12. 16.55


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 23, 2011)

10.96 3x3 full step. Suck it. Just kidding, I suck. Not my PB, off but a second exactly.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 23, 2011)

9.69 with blocks of white/yellow on L/R (not my usual blocks)


----------



## emolover (Dec 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 9.69 with blocks of white/yellow on L/R (not my usual blocks)


 
Why don't you switch to being color neutral? It couldn't be that hard.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 23, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why don't you switch to being color neutral? It couldn't be that hard.


 
you have no idea what you are saying


----------



## Brest (Dec 23, 2011)

Average of 5: 15.40
15.05 16.37 (14.39) (20.71) 14.77


Spoiler



Mean: 16.26
Average: 15.40
Best Time: 14.39
Median: 15.05
Worst Time: 20.71
Standard deviation: 2.32

5. 14.77 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U B L F2 R2 L2 F L F2 U L'
4. 20.71 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D U' B F D' L' B' R' D L2
3. 14.39 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' B2 R U' R B L B' L2
2. 16.37 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D R' D' B' F' L2 D' L B' L F2 U'
1. 15.05 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' L D' F2 U B L B' D' B L'


----------



## Jakube (Dec 23, 2011)

I was in the mood of doing a Speed Bld. My 3rd try ever. 

L2 U' L' U' B' U F B2 D' L2 B D R F2 L D' U2 B F' R' F R2 B' L2 U' 
Memo was 22 min (!!!) and *Execution 10.34 (!!! Better than my 3x3x3 PB !!!)*

This was such a nice scramble, 6 move x-cross, one free pair, easy OLL and T-Perm. 


Spoiler



Inspection: x2 y
X-Cross: U2 L F R' B' R' (6/6)
F2L #2: y U2 L' U L (4/10)
F2L #3: U L U2 L' U L U' L' (8/18)
F2L #4: y' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R (8/26)
OLL: Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' (8/34)
PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15/51)
4.93 tps


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2011)

Jakube said:


> I was in the mood of doing a Speed Bld. My 3rd try ever.
> 
> L2 U' L' U' B' U F B2 D' L2 B D R F2 L D' U2 B F' R' F R2 B' L2 U'
> Memo was 22 min (!!!) and *Execution 10.34 (!!! Better than my 3x3x3 PB !!!)*


Nice! 

22 minutes to memo is fast, I've done about 5 speedBLD attempts and my memo is still over an hour. :tu


----------



## JackJ (Dec 24, 2011)

Average of 5: 2.58
1. (4.94) R U F R F' R U' F2 
2. 2.39 F' R F' U R2 U2 R' U R' 
3. 2.07 U' F' U' F2 R F' R F R2 
4. 3.28 R' F2 R F' R U' F2 R2 U' 
5. (1.32) U' F2 R' F U' R U2 R' U' 

Scrambles are probably wrong, qqtimer started screwing those up. Maybe I'm just scrambling wrong.

Solution for the 1.32 from what I remember:
U' R U R' U' R' F2 R2 6.06 TPS, meh.


----------



## Julian (Dec 24, 2011)

10.44 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 U F U L' U L' F' L' R B'

PB with a cross colour that's not white or yellow.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 24, 2011)

.08 standard deviation when doing a average of 5.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 24, 2011)

OH avg of 100

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.30
worst time: 18.02

current avg5: 14.52 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 13.00 (σ = 1.39)

current avg12: 13.96 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 13.72 (σ = 1.32)

current avg100: 14.82 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 14.82 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 14.82 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 14.79

16.05, 16.49, 15.22, 12.45, 15.44, 14.36, 16.79, 16.74, 13.17, 14.42, 15.11, 15.62, 14.44, 16.25, 14.51, 15.88, 13.85, 13.74, 16.58, 13.50, 16.86, 16.65, 14.89, 14.92, 15.58, 15.96, 14.72, 16.39, 14.06, 17.62, 15.66, 14.67, 11.82, 15.91, 14.25, 13.77, 18.02, 17.88, 14.69, 17.54, 13.81, 13.77, 15.42, 13.18, 14.10, 17.86, 15.90, 16.93, 11.56, 12.78, 12.03, 14.28, 16.65, 15.16, 14.91, 17.36, 12.10, 14.23, 14.03, 15.90, 12.83, 15.84, 15.95, 16.02, 16.22, 16.25, 14.72, 17.67, 11.14, 15.98, 13.95, 12.58, 13.41, 16.23, 16.43, 12.50, 16.85, 14.18, 13.32, 15.28, 14.65, 14.39, 10.30, 12.26, 16.04, 14.67, 14.62, 12.96, 14.30, 13.77, 14.44, 15.83, 11.42, 12.90, 11.66, 14.81, 16.14, 14.38, 13.10, 14.37


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 24, 2011)

4x4 PB. 1:28.15..must get fasterrr...


----------



## timeless (Dec 24, 2011)

3 pbs from average of 30

1. 20.98 L' B R D B2 R L' D L2 U2 D F' D R D' L D R U R L D' R' U R

Average of 12: 30.76
1. 29.43 U2 F L' B' L' F2 D' U' R2 B U2 F' L B' F L' U F2 B2 L' R2 F' D R' U' 
2. (39.85) U L' B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D L' U' F' L' U F L' F' U F' U' L U' F L2 
3. 32.29 U D2 B' U2 R' L B R F R' D2 B2 D R' B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B F L' F2 B' L 
4. 28.74 F2 L R2 U2 R2 D F' U2 B' L' F' U' B U' B2 R2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' L' B U R 
5. 27.17 L' B' R U2 R2 U F2 B L U2 F2 B' U' F' L2 B L2 B R2 D B' F2 U' B L 
6. 35.98 B F D' F' D U2 F' B2 R U' L' B2 R2 F D B R2 D U F2 R2 D2 B' U B' 
7. 34.82 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 R B' F2 L D' F' B D' B L U B D2 B' L2 R2 F2 R D 
8. 32.35 F' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' D' F L' F' D' B R2 B' L2 B2 R D2 U F2 D F L' F2 
9. (26.95) U2 D2 B' L' D' U2 B U' B F L' D' U2 F2 D' U R D2 B F D2 U F' R2 B 
10. 29.09 B2 L F2 D F R2 L2 D F' D L2 U R2 L B2 R B' L2 U D L' R2 U2 D F' 
11. 29.73 L2 B R' L' U' L U B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R B' L D' R D' U2 L D' F' R2 U 
12. 27.99 D' L U F' L' R F D' U2 B2 U' R' U' F' B' D R' U2 F U2 B2 F R' F L 

Average of 5: 28.41
1. 28.24 B F R D L' D2 R' U' B' D B2 F D F R' U B2 R' L B2 U' L2 D' R' F' 
2. (26.14) U2 B' U2 F' R2 U R' D' R2 F2 D' L' U B2 D B' D F2 B' D2 B2 F U D2 L2 
3. 28.79 D R' F B' D' R F' D2 F2 R U' F2 L B' R' L2 U2 D L R2 U2 D L U2 B2 
4. (39.59) L D U' R' B' F2 R' B' R' D2 R' U2 B L D U B R2 U2 F2 L U' L F2 B 
5. 28.21 B2 L R' D' F U' D B R B F2 R F2 B2 D U F2 R' F2 L D2 R L' F U2


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 24, 2011)

More clock improvement o_0

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.73
worst time: 13.09

*best avg5: 9.12 (σ = 0.34)*
*best avg12: 9.63 (σ = 0.64)*

session avg: 10.53 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 10.52


Spoiler



10.04, 10.27, 10.04, 13.09, 10.59, 7.96, 11.50, 11.61, 8.86, 11.81, 9.38, 12.68, 10.47, 10.17, 11.24, 11.17, 10.75, 9.15, 11.08, 11.37, 8.08, 9.92, 10.62, 11.28, 10.99, 11.38, 9.85, 10.88, 10.03, 11.21, 9.93, 9.83, 10.21, 9.78, 11.51, 12.11, 12.61, 10.17, 8.17, 12.92, 11.12, 11.84, 11.39, 11.18, 11.33, 11.94, 9.32, 10.68, 10.59, 10.99, 10.35, 12.16, 10.48, 11.77, 7.73, 9.55, 8.78, 11.25, 10.04, 10.57, 10.30, 11.56, 11.67, *8.45, 10.20, 9.49, 8.83, 9.97, 8.63, 9.03, 9.63, 11.39, 10.61, 10.05, 9.84*, 10.02, 10.31, 9.54, 9.24, 9.92, 12.79, 11.82, 11.56, 12.19, 11.08, 12.00, 11.35, 10.88, 11.34, 10.13, 9.50, 9.10, 10.22, 10.51, 8.85, 11.20, 11.12, 9.88, 11.35, 8.91


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

7x7

(7:17.00), 7:29.49, 8:12.70, 7:43.17, (8:30.70), 7:32.99, 7:18.18

PB single. CBF to get to 12 solves since it's 1:30. I did another 7 while at work but I lost those times.

If I did one more it'd be PB MO3 for sure. Quite surprised at the resulting 7:17 and 7:18 times. Didn't expect those times.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 24, 2011)

4x4:

49.11, 50.66, (56.90), 42.05, 50.40, 43.41, 49.98, (40.91), 49.18, 47.15, 51.19, 49.23 = 48.24

The 40 had PLL parity..LL at 32s. Would've still been sub-40 if I didn't lockup. Best avg5 is 45.15..also PB.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 24, 2011)

Oyay sub-17. Last big avg I did was about 17.5 so this is nice 

number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.13
worst time: 21.92
best avg5: *15.50* (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: *16.13* (σ = 1.19)
session avg: *16.56* (σ = 1.15)
session mean: 16.63

15.14, 14.46, (21.92), 16.52, 15.40, 16.18, 16.98, 18.47, 18.19, 15.82, 17.67, 16.89, 14.30, 16.09, 14.77, 16.08, 15.64, 16.27, 18.33, 15.96, 17.10, 17.19, 16.52, 16.48, 17.63, 16.46, (13.13), 14.04, 16.60, 17.83, 16.45, 16.44, 15.89, 17.35, 15.10, 16.97, 17.72, 14.69, 15.49, 18.44, 19.57, 16.70, 17.29, 14.97, 20.09, 16.26, 14.02, 18.55, 16.91, 18.51

16.13 avg12 is PB.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Dec 24, 2011)

OH times 

times


Spoiler



17.92, 13.83, 14.08, 14.92, 13.41, 12.38, 13.66, 15.38, 15.57, 14.64, 14.26, 14.55, 15.38, 15.92, 14.56, 13.80, 15.47, 14.47, 14.46, 14.78, 12.46, 14.37, 13.37, 15.50, 14.36, 15.39, 13.04, 10.52, 14.15, 14.05, 12.27, 15.18, 16.78, 14.60, 14.09, 15.93, 13.34, 14.98, 14.76, 15.68, 13.74, 15.11, 15.62, 14.65, 14.54, 16.03, 15.18, 14.85, 13.98, 16.68, 13.73, 14.73, 14.48, 13.25, 15.93, 11.00, 12.20, 12.83, 15.18, 10.14, 16.42, 12.94, 14.48, 15.40, 16.20, 15.40, 15.22, 17.13, 13.42, 14.15, 16.36, 14.26, 11.06, 16.34, 14.02, 14.62, 14.68, 14.14, 15.33, 15.77, 16.17, 14.36, 14.66, 12.29, 15.46, 15.30, 14.70, 14.19, 14.92, 14.53, 17.12, 14.54, 15.62, 15.93, 15.97, 13.29, 16.11, 15.17, 12.22, 14.72, 14.90, 15.12, 15.41, 16.27, 16.08, 16.29, 14.12, 16.39, 15.15, 16.35, 16.74, 13.94, 16.47, 16.28, 14.40, 14.81, 14.24, 15.21, 12.86, 14.22, 15.77, 14.23, 14.59, 15.77, 14.19, 14.60, 15.67, 12.78, 16.19, 13.07, 12.66, 13.98, 12.72, 13.10, 16.11, 12.33, 12.66, 11.16, 11.36, 12.41, 12.14, 13.66, 12.70, 12.08, 10.64, 13.49, 13.01, 14.61, 16.19, 14.21, 11.86, 13.28, 14.86, 13.48, 14.10, 14.23, 14.46, 13.18, 15.21, 16.89, 13.23, 14.01, 14.50, 14.74, 14.53, 13.86, 14.39, 13.83, 15.10, 15.55, 12.13, 11.28, 9.74, 16.33, 14.97, 14.24, 15.55, 12.46, 16.62, 13.91, 15.80, 15.77, 14.91, 12.59, 14.60, 15.20, 15.00, 15.70, 14.67, 12.32, 15.41, 14.22, 15.36, 14.13, 14.72, 16.44, 15.91, 15.75, 13.55, 15.35, 14.42, 17.09, 14.09, 13.34, 15.49, 12.01, 12.82, 12.67, 12.87, 13.51, 13.30, 12.98, 13.90, 14.07, 15.07, 12.66, 16.39, 15.03, 16.80, 12.91, 10.19, 14.23, 14.60, 11.18, 14.77, 14.20, 14.21, 13.22, 9.37, 15.20, 14.67, 14.40, 12.74, 15.15, 14.73, 12.89, 12.61, 14.94, 15.33, 14.63, 14.18, 11.32, 13.93, 13.54, 13.97, 14.80, 14.22, 14.80, 15.31, 14.02, 14.56, 9.94, 16.01, 16.10, 15.78, 13.92, 15.10, 15.46, 14.42, 14.84, 14.15, 16.43, 16.25, 16.35, 13.53, 14.61, 12.32, 17.30, 13.55, 16.26, 13.08, 14.87, 15.19, 15.07, 15.58, 15.09, 15.14, 14.82, 14.66, 15.22, 16.40, 14.65, 13.26, 17.51, 13.82, 13.67, 15.56, 13.92, 15.32, 16.50, 14.74, 15.02, 14.30, 16.29, 14.81, 12.52, 12.22, 17.51, 12.83, 13.24, 12.83, 16.22, 11.86, 14.02, 16.92, 15.56, 14.10, 11.32, 15.23, 13.93, 14.95, 13.54, 13.97, 15.42, 14.80, 16.23, 14.22, 11.42, 16.23, 14.55, 16.41, 16.42, 16.82, 10.01, 15.23, 13.85, 13.99, 14.12, 14.67, 15.89, 15.21, 15.01, 17.92, 14.23, 15.13, 13.83, 15.23, 14.08, 12.53, 17.21, 14.92, 13.41, 16.23, 16.02, 11.09, 12.38, 13.66, 17.90, 15.25, 15.38, 15.57, 11.11, 10.98, 14.00, 14.55, 14.61, 12.75, 17.10, 13.87, 17.93, 15.34, 15.18, 15.31, 16.71, 15.44, 15.04, 13.96, 14.54, 16.22, 14.64, 15.64, 11.14, 14.61, 15.36, 14.30, 13.04, 14.13, 12.29, 15.51, 15.05, 13.80, 8.31, 17.39, 15.31, 14.16, 14.10, 13.68, 16.01, 11.86, 14.95, 15.39, 17.40, 16.55, 15.07, 13.76, 15.66, 15.70, 14.88, 14.71, 16.67



stas :


Spoiler



number of times: 400/400
best time: 8.31
worst time: 17.93

current avg5: 15.41 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 11.97 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 15.33 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 12.33 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 14.70 (σ = 1.33)
best avg100: 13.96 (σ = 1.25)

session avg: 14.53 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 14.47



new PB single full step : 8.31

new PB ao12 : 12.33

new PB ao100 : 13.96


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2011)

That might be a UWR avg12 o_0 Dang.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 24, 2011)

OH pb Ao12 and single.
Best Time: 19.41

Best average of 12: 26.41
4-15 - 22.43 29.77 20.06 27.63 (30.11) 26.24 29.06 (19.41) 27.48 27.24 26.48 27.67


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> That might be a UWR avg12 o_0 Dang.


 
Piti has sub12.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 24, 2011)

3x3 Average of 5: 10.20
1. 10.85 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L' R B' D' F2 U F2 L R 
2. (8.34) F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 D2 F U R U' L2 F2 D2 U2 R' B' 
3. (13.94) R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 L' R' B' U' L' F' R F2 U' B' 
4. 9.67 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F' L' D U F' L2 F2 D' L D F2 D2 
5. 10.09 U L B2 D2 F D' L D2 L2 B U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 

8.34 was FRUR'U'F' and then U perm, 9.67 had a J perm and 10.09 had a G perm.
I want sub 10!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2011)

Worst time 17


----------



## Hershey (Dec 24, 2011)

I watched Jihan's videos before his 13.96 average of 100.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 24, 2011)

14.14 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 U F2 R' L2 F2 R' U' R2 B D



inspection: x2 y'
x-cross: D U' R y2 R2 y' R2 (7/7)
f2l2: y2 U' (R U R' U')*3 (11/17)
f2l3: y U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' (13/30)
f2l4: y R U R' U R U' R' (8/38)
Oll: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' (8/46)
Pll: U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (15/61)
61 moves htm/14.14 seconds = 4.31 tps

Also, first reconstruction.


----------



## Escher (Dec 24, 2011)

16.71, 15.22, 16.69, 17.44, 16.05, 15.11, (14.71), 17.59, (18.61), 15.39, 16.52, 14.84 = 16.16 

Scramble+solve average, fun event :3
With qqtimer's new scrambling system this is a bit faster than the old style - my actual scramble avg is about 4.5-5.5 with the new, and the old was more like 5.5-6.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 24, 2011)

I LEARNED FULL 2x2 CLL. <3

I've known the Sune and AntiSune CLLs for months.
6 days ago - Learned all H case algs
5 days ago - Worked on H case recognition
4 days ago - Learned all Pi algs
3 days ago - Worked on Pi recognition. 
2 days ago - Learned all algs for the Triple Sune(?) cases (FRU'R'U'RUR'F')
Yesterday - Learned all algs for the RUR'U'R'FRF' case
Today - Learned all Headlights algs

My recognition for SexySledge and Headlights cases is still AWFUL, but at least I can say I know them all!


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 24, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why don't you switch to being color neutral? It couldn't be that hard.


 
It is hard.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 24, 2011)

2x2 Average of 50: 3.02


Spoiler



1. 3.09 F' U R U F' R2 F R' F2 
2. 3.73 U R' F' U R' F2 U R F2 R' 
3. 2.28 F' R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F 
4. 3.39 F' U R' U F R F' R U' 
5. 3.19 U R U R2 U' F R2 U' R' 
6. 3.37 U2 R F2 R' F U2 F R' F2 U' 
7. 3.62 U2 F' U' F2 R U' R F' R' 
8. 3.16 U F2 U2 F' R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 
9. (5.05) F U F2 R2 U F U2 F2 R' 
10. 3.00 U F2 R' U' F U2 F' R' U' 
11. (2.15) R' U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F R' U 
12. 3.11 F' R' F U' F2 U R F2 U2 
13. 2.20 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 
14. 2.86 F U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U F2 U 
15. 3.65 U' F R2 F2 R' U2 F' U R2 
16. 3.13 U R' F R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 
17. 2.48 F U2 F R' F' R' U R2 F' 
18. 3.05 F2 R' F U R' U R' F R U' 
19. 2.34 R2 F' U R' F' U2 F' R' U 
20. 2.65 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' F R' 
21. (2.06) F R2 U2 F U' F' R U R' 
22. 2.76 R' F2 R U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 
23. 2.87 U R2 U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U' 
24. 2.39 U' F' U' F R2 F' U R F 
25. 2.36 F U R' F' U' F2 U' F2 U' 
26. 2.42 F' U2 R F2 R' U R F' U2 
27. 2.79 U R2 U R2 U2 F' U' R2 U 
28. (4.44+) U R2 F' U F U F2 R' U2 
29. 4.19 U2 F2 U' F2 U F R' F U2 
30. 2.68 R2 U' R' U F2 R' U' R U' 
31. 3.22 R' U R2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 U2 
32. 3.61 F2 R F U F2 U2 R' U2 R' 
33. (2.16) F U2 R2 U R' F' R F U2 
34. 4.34 F R' U2 F2 R U' R' U F' 
35. 2.59 R U R' U R' U' F2 U R' 
36. 3.67 R U2 F' R2 F R U2 F2 R2 U' 
37. 2.87 R2 F' U' F' U R' F2 U2 R' 
38. 3.95 R U F R2 U R2 U' R F' 
39. 3.98 F R' F R F' R U2 F' R' 
40. (6.81) F2 U2 R' U F' R2 U2 F R' U' 
41. 2.25 R F' U2 R2 U' R U2 F' R 
42. 2.74 R U R F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
43. 2.37 U F' R U' R' F2 R2 F' R 
44. 2.73 U R U R' F U' R2 U' F 
45. 3.54 F2 U R U' R F' R' U' R2 
46. 2.27 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' 
47. 3.20 U R F2 U' F R2 U F' U' 
48. 2.95 U2 R F' R F2 R F R U' 
49. 2.48 R2 F' R' F' R2 U R' U R 
50. 3.40 U' F U2 F2 R' F' R U2 F' U2



Grr I want sub 3

16-27 is a 2.61 avg 12

0.68 earlier,
U' F2 R' F R F U R' U'
lolsubWR

Lots of easy scrambles for guimond.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

6x6 Ao20:

New PBs across the board yet again.

Single: 4:27.15
Ao5: 5:00.33 (sooo close to sub-5)
Ao12: 5:09.64



Spoiler



number of times: 20/20
best time: 4:27.15
worst time: 5:52.60

current avg5: 5:19.82 (σ = 5.55)
best avg5: 5:00.33 (σ = 16.51)

current avg12: 5:14.04 (σ = 15.69)
best avg12: 5:09.64 (σ = 14.72)

session avg: 5:12.17 (σ = 17.39)
session mean: 5:11.94

4:51.74, 5:01.29, 5:52.60, 4:47.27, 5:21.89, 5:11.06, 5:25.20, 4:53.63, 5:26.74, 5:20.30, 4:59.58, 5:46.58, 5:11.29, 5:10.26, 4:27.15, 5:13.68, 5:18.67, 4:37.06, 5:27.12, 5:35.72



So much improvement in three days I can't believe it.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 25, 2011)

4.18, 3.06, 4.87, 5.68, 3.63, 2.45[X], 5.05[X], 4.87, 5.65, 4.98, 4.99, 6.45, 5.28, 3.28, 4.71, 3.92, 6.49, 3.88, 4.38, 5.35, 6.54, 4.91, 3.49, 3.71, 5.73, 6.75, 4.96, 4.35, 4.93, 5.69, 6.54[X], 6.68, 3.78, 4.84, 6.44[X], 4.14, 4.90, 4.26, 5.52, 7.77[X], 6.38, 4.55, 5.15, 4.38, 6.77, 4.80, 6.23, 3.32, 5.92[X], 4.69, 3.23, 4.13, 6.11[X], 4.49, 4.14, 6.37, 5.61[X], 3.44[X], 6.63, 4.47, 4.16, 6.65, 6.16, 4.22, 5.82[X], 7.12[X], 5.21, 6.71, 4.53, 5.78, 3.91, 5.64, 5.17, 4.00, 6.40, 4.82[X], 7.51[X], 5.27, 5.86, 4.49, 3.84, 3.30, 6.45[X], 3.71, 4.08, 7.23[X], 3.91, 4.36, 4.06, 3.53, 4.56, 5.55, 4.07, 4.53, 7.91, 5.98, 5.54, 4.18, 5.85, 6.27 = 5.08 Average of 5!

2x2, of course. Anything with [X] next to it means it was a CLL case that I learned yesterday and today and therefore most likely had slow recognition. That would be all Headlights and SexySledge cases. I've probably missed a few so there were probably more than it looks like.

PB by 0.13 just because I know CLL now! I'm sure I can do sub-5 once I get good at recognizing those cases. Hopefully today or tomorrow I'll do a sub-5 Ao100... That'll be a great Christmas present.


----------



## timeless (Dec 25, 2011)

lucky 36.14 oh pb on vid
couldve been sub 30 if i didnt messed up both oll + pll


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahahahaha!

5.32, (2.24), 3.22, 3.66, 3.61, 4.80, 5.37, 4.70, 5.16, 5.47, 3.57, 4.81, 5.67, 5.48, 4.37, 4.21, 3.97, 4.33, 4.31, 5.00, 6.99, 5.90, 3.79, 4.87, 4.51, 6.72, 5.00, 4.65, (7.12), 5.08, 6.30, 4.65, 5.42, 5.87, 4.70, 6.23, 3.01, 5.83, 4.48, 3.65, 6.04, 5.10, 5.23, 4.51, 6.93, 4.73, 5.16, 5.68, 6.01, 4.53, 5.65, 5.35, 4.24, 6.09, 3.59, 6.95, 6.45, 3.91, 4.03, 5.89, 5.45, 5.81, 6.37, 6.24, 3.88, 4.41, 5.55, 5.43, 6.06, 4.65, 4.02, 5.95, 4.78, 5.92, 6.56, 4.07, 5.02, 3.91, 5.56, 4.35, 4.96, 3.60, 5.43, 4.17, 4.28, 6.36, 3.30, 5.81, 4.80, 6.69, 4.36, 3.44, 3.97, 6.59, 3.88, 4.47, 2.99, 4.41, 4.62, 6.31

4.99!


----------



## verdito (Dec 25, 2011)

really nice christmas present

Average of 5: 2.56
1. (1.72) U' F' U R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
2. 2.36 U R2 U2 R' U F2 U R' U'
3. 1.73 R' U F' U2 R U2 F' U' R2
4. 3.58 U' F R' U R' F2 U R2 U'
5. (4.26) F2 R U2 R F R2 U F U' 

easy scrambles


----------



## chris410 (Dec 25, 2011)

I never thought I would have a sub 20 solve but last Monday I had a new pb of 18.22 seconds.


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 25, 2011)

4.78 2x2 average of 5.
Started doing 2x2 seriously like an hour ago after getting lube for my 2x2.
I have no idea how this average happened, because I still smile when I get a sub 6 single. So how I got a sub 5 average I don't know.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 25, 2011)

15.31, 14.20, 13.87, (12.89), (15.84) = *14.46*

EDIT:

15.59, 16.36, (17.00), 15.43, 15.97, 16.18, 14.97, 15.28, 15.90, (14.88), 16.06, 15.50 = *15.72*

Well tonight's been productive...


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 25, 2011)

OH pbs

Best Average of 12: 55.85
Best Time: 47.96
Worst Time: 1:06.09
Standard Deviation: 3.5 (6.3%)

1. 53.43 L2 F B R' D' B2 L' U F' L2 U B R L2 U F2 R2 F U' F2 B D2 L' F2 U2 
2. 1:00.65 B2 U F R2 D L2 F2 B' U2 R F2 D' L' R F' U L B2 D L2 R2 U D F' R' 
3. 56.18 F2 D' B' U F2 R U F D' U F B' U' D2 L' R F2 L' B2 L' R2 F U2 R2 F 
4. 1:02.29 R F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D' F L D U2 R' F R F L' B D F L R F2 R' F' L2 
5. 53.54 D R' D F R2 B R' U2 F' U R2 U2 R' D' L' F2 D' U' F' B2 L D L' F B2 
6. 50.60 L' U2 L R' F' L2 B D L R U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L' D F2 U L' R B2 D B2 
7. 52.74 D' B2 U2 R' U' R B D R' D2 L' B2 U' L' U' D' F' B L2 F2 D R' F2 L' F 
8. (47.96) R2 D2 U F2 R' D2 B D2 B' U' B' F D U' R' B R2 D F' U' B U' R2 L' F' 
9. 56.18 L' F2 R' F2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 D F2 D2 R' D2 U' L2 B' D' R2 U L' F2 L R' 
10. 54.33 U2 R' F2 U2 F' B2 D R' F2 D' B' U L R' D2 B L2 D R' L2 F2 B2 U2 B R' 
11. 58.52 L' U' F2 R2 B2 U' B F L U' L R2 F' L R2 U2 D2 R U R L' B' L F2 D2 
12. (1:06.09) D' R2 U2 R B U R' B2 R' L2 U L2 B D U2 L' F2 L2 D' B R B' U R' D2 

Pb average of 12 by almost 10 seconds :O
Also has a PB average of 5 (52.29)
First 5 solves were from weekly comp 52


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 25, 2011)

3x3

number of times: 28/29
best time: 17.28
worst time: 26.83

current mo3: DNF (σ = 19.37)
best mo3: 19.00 (σ = 1.52)

current avg5: 21.12 (σ = 3.36)
best avg5: 19.27 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 22.21 (σ = 2.84)
best avg12: 19.50 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 20.70 (σ = 2.05)
session mean: 20.68

After the 17 first solves the mean was 19.97 and the average was 19.88.
After 27 solves(before the DNF) the mean was 20.53 and the average 20.68

Pretty good results for me, I am not having that long to sub-20 now:tu


----------



## APdRF (Dec 25, 2011)

2x2x2 cube
25-dic-2011 16:42:01 - 18:05:55

Mean: 3.97
Average: 3.97
Best Time: 1.88
Median: 3.91
Worst Time: 6.24
Standard deviation: 0.76

Best average of 5: 3.21
10-14 - 1.95 (1.88) 3.68 (4.32) 4.00

Best average of 12: 3.38
94-105 - 2.79 2.94 3.38 3.49 4.05 3.27 3.35 (2.27) (5.33) 4.41 3.04 3.12



Spoiler



1. 2.99 U F2 U2 R' F' R' U2 F
2. 3.18 U2 R' U R F R2 U'
3. 4.75 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R' U R2
4. 3.08 U' R U' F2 U F R' F'
5. 3.82 F2 R U' F2 U' F U F2 R'
6. 3.82 F2 U' R U' R F' R'
7. 3.32 R' U' R2 F R' U F' U'
8. 4.46 R' F' U R U' R2 F' R U2
9. 4.58 U F2 R' F U'
10. 1.95 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' F U'
11. 1.88 U' F R F' U F R2
12. 3.68 R2 F' R U R' U F' U2
13. 4.32 R2 U R' F' R F' R U F
14. 4.00 U' F2 R U F2 R' F' R' U2
15. 5.19 F U R' U' R2 U' F2 R
16. 6.24 R' U R' F' R U R' U2
17. 3.47 R2 U2 R' U F2 U R2 F'
18. 3.71 U R F U R' F2 R F2 U'
19. 3.35 F' U' F' R2 U R U' R2
20. 3.79 R U' F2 U R' F2 R F' R'
21. 4.11 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 R' F U2
22. 4.50 R2 F R' U' R F2 R U
23. 2.88 F U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R F R2
24. 4.68 F U' R F' R F' R2 F2 U'
25. 3.88 U' R2 U' R' F2 U R2 F'
26. 3.60 U2 R U R' U F' U2 F U
27. 4.55 U' F R2 U2 F2 U' R' F U2
28. 4.41 U2 R' U2 R' U F' R2 F' U'
29. 3.97 F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 F'
30. 4.94 U F' U F' R' U R U
31. 4.52 R U2 R' F U R' U2 F2 R2
32. 3.57 F U F' U2 R F U2 R'
33. 3.65 U' F' U F2 U' R2 U R' F
34. 3.46 U R' U F R F R2 U'
35. 3.68 R' F R2 F2 U F' R U
36. 3.66 U' F U R2 F' R' U' F
37. 3.91 U2 F' R' U2 F R' F2
38. 3.74 U F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
39. 5.99 U' F2 R F' U2 F' R F' R2
40. 4.64 F2 R U' F2 R F' R' F2 R2
41. 3.77 F2 R2 F' R F' U F2 U
42. 3.55 R2 F' R U2 R F' U R
43. 4.27 R' U F2 U R U' R' U F2 U'
44. 5.77 F U R U2 F2 U' R2 U
45. 4.04 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' F' U
46. 3.44 R F R U' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U2
47. 2.57 R' U' R' U2 F2 R' U'
48. 4.30 U' R F' R F' U2 R' U' R2
49. 5.05 R F' U2 F' U' R U2 F2
50. 3.86 F' R2 F' R F' U2 F' R2
51. 3.82 R2 F2 U' F U R U' F2 U'
52. 3.27 R2 F' R F2 R U' F R
53. 3.74 F2 U' F2 U F2 U' F' R2 F'
54. 3.71 R F' U2 F' R2 F U F2
55. 4.10 F2 U' F U' F U' R2 U2
56. 4.10 U F2 R' U F2 U F' R F'
57. 2.94 R2 F R' F R2 U' R
58. 5.78 R' U F2 U' F2 R U R2 U2
59. 4.43 F U R F' U2 F' U2 R
60. 4.75 R' F' U2 R U F R2 F U
61. 4.11 F U2 F' R' U2 F R U F2
62. 4.30 U F' U F2 R' U R2 U2
63. 3.99 R' F' U2 R U2 R U' F U'
64. 3.99 U' F2 R' F R F' U R' F2
65. 4.33 U F R2 U' R' U R2 F' U2 R'
66. 3.86 U R F' U R2 U' F2 U F2 U
67. 3.61 R2 F2 R F U2 R' F2 R2
68. 3.58 R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 F U'
69. 3.81 U F' U R2 U R' U2 R
70. 4.32 R2 U' R U2 F2 U' R U2
71. 5.09 R2 F' R' F' U2 R2 U' F R2
72. 3.69 U R' F R' F2 R' F U2 R'
73. 4.35 U' R' U R' F2 R F U' R'
74. 4.02 R2 U R' F R' U2 R' U2 R2
75. 2.02 U R F' R2 F U' R2
76. 3.37 F' R U F2 U R' F2 U R' U'
77. 3.96 R' F R U2 F' R U2 R' U2
78. 3.83 F' U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U' R'
79. 5.88 F U F' U' R' F2 U F2 U'
80. 5.74 R' U R2 F' R F' U2 F2 R2
81. 3.51 F' R2 U R' U2 F R U2 R'
82. 4.47 R2 F U R2 U2 R' U' R F'
83. 4.25 R2 F R2 F U2 F' U'
84. 4.38 U R2 F' U F' R2 U' F' R2
85. 4.52 R' U' F2 U' R U2 F' R' F2
86. 4.78 R F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' U'
87. 3.94 R2 F U2 R' U' F2 U R2 U2
88. 3.76 U F' U' F2 R U' F U2 F2
89. 3.43 U F R' U R' U R2 U2
90. 3.12 R' F' U R' F U' F R2 U'
91. 3.49 F' U2 F2 R U' F' U F U2
92. 4.27 U' F' U' R2 F' R2 F' R' U2
93. 4.04 F R U F2 R' U2 R' F R U'
94. 2.79 R' F' U' F U2 R' U2
95. 2.94 R U' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F' U'
96. 3.38 F U F' U2 F' R F2 U'
97. 3.49 U' R F' R' U' R U2 F2 R
98. 4.05 U2 F U F2 U R2 F' R
99. 3.27 F' U R' U R2 U' F2
100. 3.35 R U R2 F' R F' R F2 U2
101. 2.27 U F U2 R' F2 U' F
102. 5.33 R F2 R' U' R2 F U' R'
103. 4.41 R' F2 R' F R' U' F R2 F U'
104. 3.04 F U' F R' U R' F R'
105. 3.12 R' F2 U' F R U' F' R
106. 3.51 F' U2 R U' F' R2 U R2 U
107. 4.55 F R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' F2
108. 3.65 F2 R2 F' R U' F R' U
109. 3.58 F U2 R' U F' R2 F2 U2 R'
110. 3.85 F U2 F' R F' R2 U2 R' F'
111. 4.64 R F2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 R' U2
112. 4.63 R F' R U2 F R' F' U F'
113. 3.77 R2 U2 R U F2 U' F2 R U2
114. 3.38 R2 F2 R' F U' R F R2 U2
115. 4.55 U' F' R2 U R2 U2 F
116. 4.19 F R2 U2 F' U' F2 U R' U'
117. 3.10 F' U' R' F2 U' F2 U F' R
118. 3.65 R U' R2 U' R' F U F' U
119. 3.76 F' R U' R U2 R U' F2 R'
120. 4.29 F' R F' U R' U2 R U
121. 3.77 U' F' U F' R F' R2 U2 R' U'
122. 4.78 R U2 F2 U F' U2 R U2 R U'
123. 3.46 F' R F' U2 F' R U2 F2
124. 3.37 F2 U2 F' U' F U' F2
125. 2.60 F R2 F' R2 U' R U'
126. 4.29 U F' R2 U' R2 U' R F2 R'
127. 4.49 U' R' U R U' R F2 U'
128. 3.68 R' F R' U R' F R' F U2
129. 3.76 R' F U2 F' R F2 R' F U'
130. 4.02 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U'
131. 4.80 F' U2 R' F R' U2 F R' U2
132. 4.71 U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U F'
133. 4.02 U2 R F2 R' U R2 F2 U' R U'
134. 3.29 U R U2 F U' R' U2 R' U'
135. 3.54 U R' F' U2 F R U2 F'
136. 4.07 R2 U2 R F U' R U R' U'
137. 4.94 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R U2 R' U
138. 4.01 U F' R F2 U R' U' F2
139. 3.51 F' U' R2 F' R U' R' U'
140. 2.87 F2 R U' R U' F2 U R F2 U2
141. 3.71 F2 R2 U2 R F' U2 F R2
142. 3.82 R2 U F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U'
143. 4.10 R' F2 R' U R2 F' R U R2
144. 4.33 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' R F U
145. 4.33 U R2 U F R' F U2 F' R'
146. 4.50 R' U' F U' F R' U2 F2 U'
147. 3.90 F U F2 R' U R' F R2 U2
148. 2.35 U' R2 F' R2 F U' R U' R
149. 3.33 U2 F U F' R2 U'
150. 3.15 F U' R2 F' U R F U' R2
151. 4.82 F2 U' F2 U' F U' F' R U'
152. 4.54 R F2 U' F U F' R' U R' U2
153. 2.99 R U2 R F' R U2 F R2 F' U'
154. 3.15 R' F R' U' F U' R2 U
155. 4.43 F' R' F' U R2 F' U' F2 R
156. 4.55 U F2 U R' F' R2 F' R2
157. 3.63 U2 F U2 R' F' R2 U R2 U2
158. 3.35 R2 F R2 F' R2 F' R' U
159. 4.61 U R' F R' F R F2 U' R' U'
160. 3.96 F2 R' U F' U R F' U' R2
161. 3.77 F U' R F' R2 F U' R' U'
162. 5.02 F R U2 F2 U' R U' F2
163. 3.27 R' F2 U2 F U2 F' R F U2 R'
164. 2.52 R U R2 F' U2 F R2 F
165. 3.35 R U R F' R2 F R' U R'
166. 3.77 R2 U F R' F2 U F2 U' R'
167. 4.82 F' R2 U R' U R' U F
168. 3.24 U' F' R' F R F2
169. 5.74 R' F' R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U2
170. 4.33 U' R2 F2 U R' F U2 F' R2
171. 4.80 U2 R' F' R2 U' R U' R2 U'
172. 3.46 U' F U2 R F' U R2 U'
173. 4.55 R2 F' R2 U2 F U R' F2 U'
174. 5.08 F' U2 F' U2 F' R2 U R' U2
175. 4.22 U2 F R F2 U' F2 U F' U'
176. 4.57 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F' U
177. 5.08 U F U R2 F' R' F2 U R2 U'
178. 4.46 U2 R U F2 R' F' U2 F' R' U2
179. 3.65 F2 R F R2 F2 U2 F' R'
180. 3.60 U2 F R U R' F R U'
181. 5.11 U' F' R2 U R U F2 R' U
182. 3.85 U' R2 F' R F2 U2 F' R' U
183. 4.64 U F U' F' U R' F' U
184. 4.94 U2 F U R U2 F' R2 F U2
185. 3.79 R2 F R F' R' U F2 R2 U2
186. 3.57 F2 R F' R2 F R F2 R2
187. 2.18 U R' F R' F' U R' U2
188. 4.63 F R2 U F2 U R U2 R
189. 3.76 U' F U' R U2 F' R' U' F
190. 4.36 R2 F2 R' U R' F U R' U
191. 4.93 U' F2 R2 F R' F R F' R' U2
192. 4.38 F2 U2 F' U2 R F' R' F' U'
193. 4.30 F2 U R2 U R U' F R2 F'
194. 3.10 R2 F U F2 R' U' F R' U'
195. 4.24 R' F U' F2 U' F' U2 F' U
196. 3.01 R' F2 U R2 U' F R2 F U'
197. 5.83 R' F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U2
198. 4.22 F R F U2 R' U' F' U F2 U'
199. 3.07 F' U F' U' R U R' U F'
200. 4.16 R' U' F' U F' U R'



The best mean of 100 was 3.87. The average 5 was a bit fail, with a counting sub-2... Only 1 LL skip, the 2.09. In a very few solutions I used EG-1 (I know 7/40).


----------



## JyH (Dec 25, 2011)

8.49

D2 B R' U2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 F L2 D' B F U L R F' L' D' U' B L D2 B' 

y z'
U' R' F D F' D' (6)
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R (8/14)
U' L U L' U L U' L' (8/22)
U' R U' R' U R U R' (8/30)
U' L' U L (4/34)
U' R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R (13/47)
U (1/48)

8.49sec : 48htm/5.65tps : 51etm/6.01tps


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 25, 2011)

1:19.086 Megaminx


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 25, 2011)

Average of 12: 59.11


Spoiler



1. 58.07 F2 R F' B U' R' U2 r D B' u2 L B' u' R2 L' B D2 L' r2 f L f' B F' L' u' F2 f2 B2 R2 D2 r f2 L' u2 f' L2 R' U 
2. 1:03.16 B' R u' B' f F D f F' L u2 L2 D2 u2 L' r D2 f u r R B2 u' F' B2 u' r' R' L' U2 R2 B2 L U u B' L2 D2 L D 
3. (51.29) F u' f2 L D U2 f' B r R u' f2 R f' F2 D' F2 R' D U f2 F2 U2 L2 r2 U2 L r2 D F' r U2 B' u' B u r' F' B U 
4. 1:02.89 R2 L2 r2 D' F u' D2 f2 F' D' R u2 L R' B2 u' f' r f B' L' R2 f' U R D B' F2 R' f2 r u D' F2 r u' F f2 D' F' 
5. 58.89 u2 B r2 B2 L r' f' F2 D' R2 r U2 L r F U2 f2 u f' U' R F2 U D B2 F2 r R' f u2 F f2 R F R r B' U L' f2 
6. 1:00.99 r' L B' f' r2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B u B F' D' u2 L' r2 u L2 U' B u L' R U f F2 u2 F2 U' f F' u2 D F2 B R D' U2 B 
7. 55.31 L' u' U r u' U2 D L' F' L' R' r2 D U B2 D2 B u U2 R2 B' f' F2 r2 u' R' F f U' u2 f' r2 u2 D B2 F r2 F' B' r' 
8. 57.23 F' r U' r' F L2 B2 f u U L R' F U' D2 u2 F2 f2 L' r u2 r D2 r2 B2 R2 r2 D u r2 f D u' f L2 R' D2 R' f' B' 
9. 1:01.73 r U2 L2 r F' L f' F r R' U R F2 L u2 f2 D2 R r2 B f U r2 U2 B2 u' L u D F R B r2 D L' U' B U2 D2 F 
10. (1:06.34) R2 U L2 f D2 u r2 U F2 B2 r2 D' f2 u R' F2 B2 U2 D R f' R L' U2 B2 u D' f' R f B2 F2 u2 f' R2 r' F L' R2 B 
11. 58.77 r F2 R2 f F2 U B' R2 f B u2 f2 R' u B2 U' F' R2 u2 D' L2 D' L2 r' F' R2 D' B F u2 B' D r F f2 R L r f' L2 
12. 54.03 U L' r D' f u2 D R L2 f R2 u2 D B r' B2 L2 D B U2 r' R L B2 U' r F' U' D' r2 D R r' f' r' u2 f' R2 U' D


edit- rolled and got a 56.84 to make 58.98 avg12


----------



## cubernya (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to me! Sub-1 magic average

Statistics for 12-25-2011 18:52:45

Average: 0.97
Standard Deviation: 0.02
Best Time: 0.91
Worst Time: 1.02
Individual Times:
1.	(1.02)	
2.	1.00	
3.	0.98	
4.	0.97	
5.	0.99	
6.	0.95	
7.	1.00	
8.	0.97	
9.	0.92	
10.	0.95	
11.	(0.91)	
12.	0.98


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 25, 2011)

3x3: 10.64 PLL skip, it's my new PB which was done with my old GuHong.

D' B' R D R2 U2 D' F R' F' L' B U2 B2 D R' U' F U D2 R' L2 D2 L2 U'

Edit: Now I got a 14.93 avg12, which was also done with my old GuHong.

17.48, 15.58, 14.30, 15.57, 15.94, 14.70, 16.24, 11.98, (11.19), 13.04, 14.46, (17.66)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 26, 2011)

3x3x3 11.57 avg12
10.84, 12.49, 12.77, 11.84, 11.22, 11.89, 12.20, (13.51), (9.77), 11.68, 10.82, 9.91

I used to average around this, but I haven't practiced in a long time ._.



Spoiler



1. 10.84 L D R' B' D' B2 L F2 R2 B D R L' U' D2 R B L' B F' R2 F' U2 D2 L' 
2. 12.49 R' U' L R2 F' U D R' D2 L' R2 B' L B2 R' D' B L2 U2 F2 B2 U2 D' R2 B 
3. 12.77 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U B2 F' R2 B R2 F L2 D2 B U R2 U2 D L U2 B2 
4. 11.84 B F L F' U2 D L' F' L2 F R' U F2 B' R' L U L' R' D2 L2 U F2 D2 R' 
5. 11.22 F B' L2 F D U2 L2 F2 B' L2 R2 B2 L R D L' R' B2 D L2 D U F' L D2 
6. 11.89 F D B L2 B' L2 B L' B U2 F2 B2 L' B R L U2 R D2 R2 B' U2 L R' D 
7. 12.20 U2 D' L2 F L B U2 L' F B' D B D2 L' F2 B' L2 B L R2 U' R' D' L2 U2 
8. (13.51) L F2 U' R2 L' F U D2 B D B' R L2 B' U' B2 L' B' D U2 L F' U2 D2 B2 
9. (9.77) R D' U B R D' U F' B U2 F R2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 L D2 U' L D' L' U2 
10. 11.68 R' D2 R' B' R' D2 L R2 B' F' R D' R' L2 D L2 F' L' B' U' F U D' R' D 
11. 10.82 U B D2 F L U2 R' L F U' R2 U2 F2 L F D' B' R L' U2 L2 R D' U L2 
12. 9.91 B' L' D2 B R' L' F D2 B2 F2 D2 F' L' R' B' R' F' R' L' F D R U' D2 F'


----------



## Mal (Dec 26, 2011)

F2L OH average of 5:
Session Average: 11.63
Best Time: 9.95
Worst Time: 14.61
Individual Times:
(9.95), 11.75, (14.61), 13.14, 9.99


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 26, 2011)

0.79 hi-games 2x2 single. 

U' R U R' U' R (6)

6/0.79 = 7.59 tps.


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 26, 2011)

5.79 2x2 a12. First sub-6.2.

Doesn't feel like much of an accomplishment posting below Cameron lol.


*edit:* Not related, but I don't want to have have two posts so close to each other.
Just then:
3x3 a5 19.57 PB, 2nd sub-20.
3x3 a12 20.67, 1st sub-21.

And I got 2 sub 15 singles in one day a couple of weeks ago (were my first sub-15s and still are).


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2011)

Mal said:


> F2L OH average of 5:
> Session Average: 11.63
> Best Time: 9.95
> Worst Time: 14.61
> ...


 
Wow, that's really good. Improving fast :tu
How is your last layer?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 26, 2011)

Accomplishment : Got $220 for Christmas! $50 is going into cubing things right away >


----------



## qqwref (Dec 26, 2011)

Got a Master Skewb as a present today... it's pretty fun 

*1:52.20* single
*2:01.20* avg5 = (1:59.18), (2:28.89), 2:01.86, 2:01.03, 2:00.70
*2:12.46* avg12 = 2:16.69, 1:59.42, 2:26.55, 2:21.61, (2:29.67), 2:08.28, 2:19.59, (1:59.18), 2:28.89, 2:01.86, 2:01.03, 2:00.70

Anyone know what the UWRs for this thing are? Also, I kinda want to learn a better skewb solution (specifically, one which uses fewer moves) - it should save me some significant time. I'm very seriously considering Kirjava-Meep.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I'm very seriously considering Kirjava-Meep.


 
If you do, learn the EG algs last. 
I would learn Pi and how it works (affects centres) it's mirror, U-Perm (pi rotate pi), Z-perm (pi*3), H-Perm, then the L5C cases resulting from impossible to force to L4C case with Pi variations. Only then learn EG, imo
I currently only know Pi which is a 4 move commutator and just use it and variations and setups to solve every case. I currently average 11s.
I'd probably be sub 9 if I learnt H-perm and 4 direct cases.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 26, 2011)

Megaminx avg5: 1:13.35

1:14.05, 1:06.32, 1:19.67, 1:24.74, 1:03.52

Amazing, considering earlier today I got loads of crappy 1:30s. First two were PLLs, and during the last solve my hands were all shaking and sweaty and it was EP + CPLL too. I was like 'c'mon, gogo sub-1'


----------



## Mal (Dec 26, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Wow, that's really good. Improving fast :tu
> How is your last layer?


 
It's pretty bad. I will do an average of 5 last layer for you.  I am starting to learn ZZ for OH.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Dec 26, 2011)

PB OH F2L Ao12 : 8.82
times :
8.52, 8.11, 9.82, 8.22, 7.93, 11.09, 8.64, 10.04, 8.75, 8.80, 9.35, 6.94

best avg5: 8.28
avg 12 : 8.82
best time: 6.94
worst time: 11.09


----------



## plechoss (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, your LL must be really fast


----------



## NaeosPsy (Dec 26, 2011)

1:25.59, 1:29.19, 1:20.99, 1:36.55, 1:23.74, 1:30.43, 1:26.53, 1:24.91, 1:16.03, 1:09.67, 1:29.99, 1:07.33, 1:19.48, 1:18.63, 1:21.20, 1:19.26, 1:21.72, 1:40.81, 59.93, 1:36.41

PB Single -59.93
PB Avg of 12 - 1:18.92 
Was so shocked to get a sub-1 single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 26, 2011)

muhammad jihan said:


> PB OH F2L Ao12 : 8.82
> times :
> 8.52, 8.11, 9.82, 8.22, 7.93, 11.09, 8.64, 10.04, 8.75, 8.80, 9.35, 6.94
> 
> ...


 
With cross I assume...


----------



## muhammad jihan (Dec 26, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> With cross I assume...


 
yup, cross + F2L


----------



## verdito (Dec 26, 2011)

first attempt of fewest moves solve: 

Scramble: L' F2 L' F2 L' D' U' L2 B' D2 L R2 D2 B U' R' F2 R2

Solution:
R' F2 U F U' (2x2x2) 5/5
R F' R' D B' L B (2x2x3) 7/12
D' L2 D L2 F (EO) 5/17
L2 U L U' L' U L' U' L' U L' U' (Last Slot + CO) 12/29
L ( U' F U' B2 U F' U' B2 U2) (L3C) 10/39

sub-40 =D


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 26, 2011)

18.07, 17.23, 20.10, 18.10, 13.83, 18.82, 14.83, 19.26, 20.32, 19.92, 19.09, 20.63, 16.51, 19.23, 19.74, 20.54, 20.73, 17.89, 20.73, 19.31, 18.99, 18.93, 19.93, 20.27, 19.71, 17.46, 16.70, 16.41[OLL], 19.15, 14.19, 19.60, 18.13, 15.22[PLL], 20.73, 19.59, 18.86, 18.87, 16.17, 19.72, 19.73, 19.76, 17.65, 17.77, 18.12, 18.41, 19.75, 17.61, 15.88, 19.48, 20.22, 20.29, 19.00, 14.11, 21.11, 19.87, 16.42, 19.89, 17.69, 19.96, 17.24, 14.85[PLL], 19.48, (23.30), 20.16, 20.12, 21.31, 20.61, 17.57, 20.68, 17.88, 20.04, 18.57, 14.22[PLL], 18.40[OLL], 19.15, 17.67, (13.45), 17.08, 22.48, 20.02, 15.40, 18.13, 18.17, 20.46, 16.63, 15.01, 20.55, 20.28, 19.96, 19.96, 17.41, 18.34, 17.72, 17.95, 19.45, 18.42, 17.73, 19.64, 17.51, 16.24 = 18.56 Average of 100! 3x3.

Things in brackets are steps I skipped. 3 PLL skips and 2 OLL skips.

No other PBs besides the 100, but I love being sub-20


----------



## Escher (Dec 26, 2011)

.05 off a sub 9 average on camera... So maybe more of a fail


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 26, 2011)

LL times

7.44, 7.83, 6.03, 6.21, (5.26), 6.09, 7.10, 8.02, 7.99, 7.13, 7.85, 7.32, 6.57, 8.27, 6.31, 7.96, 5.70, (8.31), 7.46, 7.23, 7.63, 6.80, 6.05, 5.59, 6.78

7.01 Average of 25, no skips. This is pretty accurate. my LL kinda sucks for my total average xP

EDIT : ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

F2L times

12.35, 10.24, (13.81), 12.06, 13.03, 11.67, 8.26, 12.65, 9.84, 10.37, 12.42, 11.09, 13.23, 12.82, 12.80, 12.18, 11.34, 12.94, (6.83), 8.69, 8.47, 9.09, 12.64, 12.58, 13.36

11.48 average, no fails. Sometimes I mess up and have 15 second F2L. That part near the end with all the sub-10s... I like that.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 26, 2011)

Got a Rubik's brand clock today, and it's awesome! I've never practiced clock at home and have only done 2 Ao5s in comp, so this 20.52 Ao5 is pretty good.

19.92, 19.49, 20.17, 25.29, 21.48



Jaycee said:


> = 18.56 Average of 100! 3x3.


 
Stop improving so fast o.o


----------



## timeless (Dec 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> 3 pbs from average of 30
> 
> 1. 20.98 L' B R D B2 R L' D L2 U2 D F' D R D' L D R U R L D' R' U R
> 
> ...


 
20.98 again lol if only it wasnt a g perm it would be pb
Average of 5: 26.62
1. 25.42 F2 B2 U' B' R2 U D2 R' L' F2 D' R' F' B D2 F' R' U' D' B' R' F' B R' D' 
2. (20.98) F2 R2 L2 U R F L2 B D2 L2 F2 R' B R2 B D' F U2 L F R' U L' B2 D' 
3. (34.57) R2 U L D2 R2 D2 B D L U' F B' D2 U R U F D' L' R2 F' L2 R U' L' 
4. 27.90 U2 R' D' U' F' U2 B F U2 L U2 F' U B F2 R2 L' D F' R' U2 R' L2 U' B' 
5. 26.54 D2 R' L D' B R2 U' D F' L2 R B D' R' D L' B' D' L2 U F' B U2 L' R'


----------



## timeless (Dec 27, 2011)

timeless said:


> oh Average of 5: 48.77
> 1. 56.36 U' D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 F D' U' F B R2 D R2 U L2 U R2 U R' F2 U2 L' B'
> 2. 44.78 L D' R D2 R' U' F' L' D' L U2 F D R' D2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 L2 R' B2 R U2
> 3. (1:21.54) U2 R L2 B' F R F' D' R B R2 L' D' B' L' R' D' U B' U2 F D' R2 L2 B
> ...


 
Average of 5: 47.61
1. 45.11 F L' U' F D2 R F L U L D L U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F U' F' D' F' D2 U2 
2. 49.84 F B2 U B2 D' F L B D' R F2 L2 B' U' D2 R2 L' B2 L F D' B L2 R' F 
3. (50.95) U B L' F2 D2 R' D2 U2 R B' R2 D F' R2 F B' R2 B' F' D' U L2 F2 U' R 
4. 47.86 F2 R B L R D' F L D F' U F B2 D' F B' R' L D B2 D F U F2 R2 
5. (37.02) F' L U2 F D R D R U' B D F' U2 R2 B2 L D R' D2 L F2 B' D2 B2 L


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 27, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Stop improving so fast o.o


 
Thanks for the support 

But I have the curse of nerves : Whenever I'm being recorded I instantly get 2 seconds slower. If I go to Hillsdale in a couple months I'm sure I'll choke there, too. xD 

I'm going to call that my lucky PB because there were a lot of skips and easy X-crosses. In my 18.7x, there were none (I think). So I average just below 19.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 27, 2011)

Yay improvement (I've only been cubing since April)

(23.02), 14.52, 18.88, 14.66, 17.72, 17.16, *10.65, 13.19, 13.41, 13.09, (9.34), 13.88

14.72 avg12 PB - First sub 15
12.31 avg5 PB
PB lucky single - PLL skip
PB full step - forced OLL skip

The first solves were my warmup, hence why they were slower


----------



## timeless (Dec 27, 2011)

dam so close almost sub 30 pb
Average of 12: 30.65
1. 30.38 L' F R' U' F2 L2 F L2 U2 B D' B2 D U' F L' R B R' U B' L' R2 B' R 
2. 27.93 B' D U2 F D' R' D B' U D2 R' B' F U L2 B2 F' L F2 U D' F L2 B D 
3. (36.28) U D' B D2 B' R2 F D' L2 F L' D2 F B' L' R D2 U R' F2 D2 U B U2 B2 
4. 29.50 U F2 U2 R' D B' U L2 U F U' D R B2 R L B' L2 R2 F' R' L B2 L2 R' 
5. (25.93) R2 F' R' D U F R2 L2 B D' B2 F D' R2 U D' R' D' R2 B2 D' U' B U2 D 
6. 33.90 L' F2 D' F2 B' L' U2 R' U' B2 F2 D L2 F' L2 U B U' B2 L' B2 R L' U L' 
7. 31.38 D' L2 D' R2 F' D R' F2 L D' F2 D F L' R2 U2 B' U R' B' U' D' B L F 
8. 27.58 R F U B D' B F2 D' L' U2 F' L' B2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 L' B F2 U R U2 L2 
9. 33.50 L2 D2 U F D F D L F2 D B2 U' F R' U2 R2 L B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' F2 U2 
10. 34.48 D' L' U2 B2 U B2 D U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' U R2 B D2 B F L2 U R' B' F 
11. 31.63 F D' R2 D R2 L2 F' L D' F' R U D2 F L2 R2 D F L' F D2 B U F' U' 
12. 26.23 D' F2 R U2 R D2 B F' R L B2 L' F2 R2 F' U' B2 F' R B U L2 U L' D'


----------



## Mal (Dec 27, 2011)

OH Last Layer average of 5:
Session Average: 13.36
Best Time: 7.91
Worst Time: 18.62
Individual Times:
17.36, 17.30, 13.16, (18.62), 10.00, 12.06, 9.43, 10.73, 14.54, (7.91), 13.46, 15.56

Best avg of 5:10.74
Best avg of 12:13.36

This is pretty bad. I had like 3 G-Perms that were about 4-6 seconds.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 27, 2011)

1 solve warmup, then this:

15.28, 17.64, 15.86, 15.17, 15.98, 18.32, 14.88, (13.55), (18.65), 15.81, 15.42, 14.56 = *15.89*

wtf


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm still using a broken WitTwo, but:
1.68, 1.91, (4.05+), 2.03, 1.91, 2.33, (1.27), 2.43, 2.08, 1.63, 2.05, 1.44 = 1.95
Would've been 1.91 without +2. Very lucky though, 3 first face skips in the session of 19.


----------



## slocuber (Dec 27, 2011)

Average of 12: 11.01
1. (9.54) U2 B' F' L2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 L B' L B2 R' U B L2 U
2. (12.94) R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 U R2 D B2 D' R' B' D2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 D' F'
3. 11.00 R2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F R' F2 U R' D2 L D2 B' R2
4. 10.78 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 R' B R2 D2 U B' R F' L B2
5. 12.45 D' R' F2 R2 L' F' R F R U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2 D2 L' U2 D2
6. 11.25 F2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D' B U2 F R U' F' L' R' B'
7. 9.93 B2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R F' U2 B' F2 D L F' D' U
8. 10.05 R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D R D2 L U' R' F2 R B' F' D' L
9. 11.62 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' B2 R B' R' D F2 R B2 L D' U'
10. 11.69 B2 U R2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D2 B R D' L R' U' F U2 R D
11. 11.40 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 D B' F R2 U L2 F L' B F
12. 9.96 D' R2 D F2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L' U' B' F' R' D U' R B R' 

Best avg5 was 10.69


----------



## timeless (Dec 27, 2011)

lol again

Average of 5: 28.29
1. 26.85 L' B F' D2 L B' F U2 R' F L F' L' D2 R2 F R D' R2 D B' F D R L2 
2. (31.52) U' D2 R2 F L' D2 L U B2 R2 U D' R B2 D2 F D2 R2 D U' F' B R2 D2 F2 
3. 28.08 R2 U2 D2 F2 B U' B2 R D B F' R D R2 F2 R U' F R' U D' R U2 F2 U2 
4. (23.82) F2 U B L2 U' R2 B' U2 L2 R D R' B L D F U' D2 B D' B' U D L' F2 
5. 29.95 F B L' R' B2 D' R D2 R' U F' B D' R' D2 B' R' F2 U2 L2 U2 D B D2 U' 

Average of 12: 28.26
1. 24.79 D' B2 L R2 D B D2 L' U' D2 B2 D F D2 U2 B' R D2 F D2 L D2 L2 R B2 
2. 26.40 D2 L' R2 D L2 R2 F' U' D2 B L2 R' D' R' D' L2 R2 F' U' F' L' F2 U' R' B' 
3. 30.34 U' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 U' F' U' D2 R' L' B L' B' R U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D F' B' 
4. 31.75 R' D2 L R2 D2 U B2 D2 F L2 R2 F' B U' L F U D F' D L2 B2 D' B2 U2 
5. (36.72) B D2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 B U2 R2 L B2 F U2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F' D2 L R2 B2 
6. 27.31 U' B' U L2 F' B D2 B' U' R' U2 R' U R' D' U' L B2 R' F' R2 U L' F R' 
7. (21.86) L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D R F B' D F U' F R' L F U F2 U' D' R' B' F' L' 
8. 31.73 U L' R F2 D F R2 D L2 R2 D2 F U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U R D' F2 D2 L R2 
9. 26.85 L' B F' D2 L B' F U2 R' F L F' L' D2 R2 F R D' R2 D B' F D R L2 
10. 31.52 U' D2 R2 F L' D2 L U B2 R2 U D' R B2 D2 F D2 R2 D U' F' B R2 D2 F2 
11. 28.08 R2 U2 D2 F2 B U' B2 R D B F' R D R2 F2 R U' F R' U D' R U2 F2 U2 
12. 23.82 F2 U B L2 U' R2 B' U2 L2 R D R' B L D F U' D2 B D' B' U D L' F2


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 27, 2011)

PB 3x3 Ao5: 13.50, 13.49, 15.24, 17.74, 15.28 = 14.67


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 27, 2011)

18.97 3x3 Average of 100, first one working towards White/Yellow cross neutral. I might've done about 20 yellow cross solves. >__>

It also had PB Ao5.

(13.86), (25.06), 16.59, 15.06, 17.12 = 16.25


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 27, 2011)

1st 4BLD center solve (commutators) , moving onto r2 now... 

Should be fun as I have never used M2


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 27, 2011)

PB Ao5: 16.63! Part of a PB Ao12: 18.31. Ao5 is in green.

15.08, 19.07, 15.74, (13.41), 21.44, 15.15, (25.16), 19.56, 17.44, 17.86, 22.57, 19.15


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 28, 2011)

Yay 3x3 results just then:
Single 14.41, second best, 3rd sub-15
a5 18.72 first sub 19 - 18.02, (37.12), (16.77), 18.01, 20.14 
a12 20.49 PB with counting 15  - 20.73, (14.41), 24.20, 18.02, (37.12), 16.77, 18.01, 20.14, 29.32, 21.19, 21.33, 15.22

Clearly I just need to become more consistent. That 20.49 a12 had a counting 24 and 29, but also a counting 15. :\

On my newly lubed and tensioned AV.

*edit:* 13.99 3x3 single. I got the T OLL, 1 of the ~5 full OLLs I know.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2011)

7x7x7
(5:17.90), 5:35.73, (5:55.80), 5:29.19, 5:43.80, 5:26.60, 5:35.40, 5:24.31, 5:32.55, 5:47.30, 5:31.39, 5:30.77 => 5:33.70 avg12


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 28, 2011)

3:18.82 megaminx solve, just got it on Christmas so I still suck.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 28, 2011)

Another PB Ao5 and Ao12 today! PB Ao5 is now 16.41 and PB Ao12 is now 18.16


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 28, 2011)

^ I set 16.25 PB Ao5 earlier today. ;D


----------



## timeless (Dec 28, 2011)

so close to sub 20, pb avg5, single

Average of 5: 28.07
1. 29.75 D2 B' F2 L R2 D2 R U' D L2 F' D U' F2 B2 R B D2 F2 L U' D2 F' L' B 
2. (31.86) F' D B L2 R' F' U' D2 B L' U' R' D' L2 R2 B L U2 L2 D' R F2 D2 R2 D 
3. 23.55 U' L' D' R2 D R2 B' F2 R U F' B' U D2 F' B R' F' L2 U2 R' D2 R D' F2 
4. 30.90 L' B' L2 B L' F2 R' B U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B U2 R D2 B R2 F U L' 
5. (20.52) B2 D2 U R L' B' U2 L D' L' B' D R2 F' L U F R D' L' B2 D' R2 D2 L'

edit: avg5 again lol

Average of 5: 27.12
1. (20.52) B2 D2 U R L' B' U2 L D' L' B' D R2 F' L U F R D' L' B2 D' R2 D2 L' 
2. (34.72) U D L D2 B U L2 F L' B' R B2 F U' D2 R F R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 
3. 31.55 R' F' B2 L2 F U2 D2 L R F U D2 R L' D' F' L B2 D F R B2 U' D2 R' 
4. 24.29 D2 R' F' B' R' B D' U B2 D' R' B U2 L R2 F2 U L R' B' D2 F' R U2 L 
5. 25.52 R D2 B D' L' R' B U' D F' B2 R L2 U F2 D B2 R2 L D U B2 D U R2


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 28, 2011)

This has been an awesome few days of 3x3ing.
I just got my first sub-20 a12 after getting my first sub-21 just a couple of days ago (might have been yesterday).
*19.72* - 18.92, 19.73, 21.84, 21.87, 18.71, (14.75), 21.12, 20.32, 16.84, 15.00, (23.42), 22.80
Also first sub-18 average of 5 even though I only got my first sub-19 average of 5 this morning. 
*17.39* - (14.75), (21.12), 20.32, 16.84, 15.00

Awesome. Lovin' my AV.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 28, 2011)

LL avg50: *4.60*

4.38, 3.73, 4.18, 5.24, 4.14, 3.80, 5.29, 4.14, 3.71, 4.18, 5.17, 4.30, 3.70, 4.92, 5.55, 5.04, 5.22, 6.07, 4.50, 4.63, 5.12, 5.65, 6.38, 4.14, 5.95, 4.46, 4.73, 4.78, (7.49), 4.27, 3.88, 4.67, 3.63, 3.92, 4.17, 3.76, 3.86, 6.85, (3.09), 5.43, 5.40, 4.30, 4.14, 4.52, 4.54, 3.76, 5.56, 3.48, 3.92, 5.48

Not amazing of course, the accomplishment is more that I did 50 LL solves in a row with only a couple of fails.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 28, 2011)

First sub 5 6x6 solve: 4:56.008
Scramble:


Spoiler



u2 D2 r2 d l L d' u D l' D 3u d2 3r2 u2 D U2 F' R' B u f' R2 B l' r B U' B2 l' L F u' b' U f' d b2 B2 U' L' u2 D l2 3r' D R u2 3r r b' u' 3u' f' b2 r2 F U D2 3f' b F2 L' 3r' f b U2 f' b D' b 3f2 r' 3u l' r2 3f2 l' d2 r'


White first center. Yay.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a ShengShou 4x4 v3 earlier today...

best time:* 38.57*
best avg5: *43.47* (σ = 1.88)
best avg12: *46.38* (σ = 5.16)
best avg100: *48.72* (σ = 4.38)


Spoiler



avg5: 44.95, (50.65), 41.35, (40.18), 44.10
avg12: 44.56, 46.36, 40.94, 55.24, 41.76, (59.50), 53.86, 44.95, 50.65, 41.35, (40.18), 44.10
avg100: 41.62, 42.94, 50.18, 43.71, 54.92, 56.68, (38.57), 54.89, 46.59, 44.53, 46.29, 53.42, 56.04, 41.75, 58.11, 47.95, 51.33, (40.45), 44.07, 44.30, 53.23, 54.14, 50.77, 46.81, 52.72, 45.46, 48.87, (1:00.94), 44.56, 46.36, 40.94, 55.24, 41.76, 59.50, 53.86, 44.95, 50.65, 41.35, (40.18), 44.10, 45.69, 49.03, 50.83, 50.48, 43.12, 52.13, (1:03.12+), 52.05, 52.70, 54.79, 44.51, 55.41, 47.53, 51.50, 45.50, 45.54, 45.34, 45.83, 51.00, 45.34, 49.20, 50.85, (1:00.20), 48.19, 46.30, 50.23, (39.76), 49.26, 47.85, 55.35, 51.68, 49.49, (39.58), 49.49, (1:01.77), 52.82, 46.24, 48.48, 49.64, 50.72, 51.08, 47.13, 43.57, 53.80, 52.60, 47.86, 43.43, 42.88, 47.63, (1:10.39), 45.80, 48.73, 42.54, 50.85, 42.33, 48.96, 50.64, 41.91, 49.27, 54.96




Bonus: some Master Skewb improvement.

best time: *1:35.17*

best avg5: *1:50.75* (σ = 6.59)
(1:37.88), (3:07.54), 1:57.94, 1:44.99, 1:49.32

best avg12: *1:52.11* (σ = 7.98)
1:44.99, 1:49.32, 1:51.35, 2:03.61, 2:01.38, 1:39.32, 1:51.05, 1:59.30, (2:09.23), 1:44.30, 1:56.43, (1:37.07)


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 28, 2011)

2x3x3 (Domino):

11.03, (22.05), 14.00, 18.00, (10.63) = 14.34 average of 5 PB


Edit: <R,U> 2-gen 3x3 solving:

4.91, 4.22, 4.65, (6.27), (3.31) = *4.59 average of 5*

4.25, 6.59, (11.94), 4.91, 4.22, 4.65, 6.27, (3.31) 6.44, 6.13, 3.75, 6.65 = *5.39 average of 12*

I think the best average of 100 would be around 6.95.


Spoiler



1. 8.52 U' R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R
2. 8.47 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R2 U R' U2 R' U R' U'
3. 6.65 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U
4. 6.36 R' U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R
5. 7.02 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U R' U' R
6. 9.18 U2 R' U R U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2
7. 11.34 U2 R U' R U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U'
8. 7.30 R U R' U R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U
9. 8.11 U2 R U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U' R' U
10. 8.36 U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U R U'
11. 3.91 R2 U2 R U2 R U R U R2 U R' U' R2 U' R'
12. 10.68 R U R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2
13. 6.21 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R' U'
14. 7.63 R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U'
15. 5.69 U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R' U R'
16. 6.81 R' U R U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U
17. 6.53 U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U'
18. 6.52 U' R2 U R2 U R U' R U R2 U R' U R U
19. 8.15 U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2
20. 7.38 R U R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R U R U' R2
21. DNF R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2
22. 4.93 R' U R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U
23. 9.06 R U R' U' R U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2
24. 6.63 R2 U R2 U R U R2 U R' U R2 U R2 U2 R
25. 7.38 R2 U2 R U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
26. 6.94 R' U R' U R2 U R U' R2 U R U R2 U R2
27. 9.08 R' U R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R
28. 6.61 U' R U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R' U'
29. 5.77 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U
30. 6.96 U' R U R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U' R U
31. 6.63 U R U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 R'
32. 7.11 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U'
33. 7.21 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R' U' R U R U'
34. 4.93 R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R U2 R U R'
35. 7.86 U R2 U R' U R U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2
36. 6.02 R U R U R' U R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U R U'
37. 5.78 R' U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R U R U2 R' U'
38. 9.41 R U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R
39. 4.15 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U'
40. 5.19 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U
41. 5.78 U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R'
42. 5.59 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R'
43. 5.71 U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U'
44. 7.18 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R U' R2 U'
45. 6.71 R U' R' U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U2
46. 8.47 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U'
47. 5.36 R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U
48. 8.06 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2
49. 7.77 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
50. 6.16 U' R U R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2
51. 11.43 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R'
52. 8.38 R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2
*53. 4.25 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U'
54. 6.59 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U
55. 11.94 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R'
 56. 4.91 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2
57. 4.22 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U
58. 4.65 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R'
59. 6.27 U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
60. 3.31 U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2
61. 6.44 U2 R U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2
62. 6.13 U R U2 R U R U2 R U R U2 R' U
63. 3.75 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2
64. 6.65 U' R2 U R' U R' U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U'*
65. 6.44 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R'
66. 4.50 R U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R U2 R U
67. 8.03 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U'
68. 7.68 U R2 U2 R U R U' R U' R2 U R U' R' U R'
69. 6.34 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U'
70. 4.84 R' U' R U2 R U' R U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R' U
71. 8.55 U R' U R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U'
72. 5.47 R U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U'
73. 6.65 R' U R2 U' R U R U' R U R U2 R U2 R' U'
74. 8.61 R' U R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R'
75. 6.77 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U R2 U' R' U R U' R'
76. 6.78 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U'
77. 9.00 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2
78. 5.02 U2 R' U' R U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R
79. 6.30 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U'
80. 7.61 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R'
81. 6.53 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U'
82. 7.83 R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2
83. 6.46 U R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R U' R U2 R
84. 10.50 U R U' R U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U' R U' R2 U2
85. 6.72 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R U R' U R2 U
86. 9.81 U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2
87. 6.46 R U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U'
88. 9.94 R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R2
89. 6.13 U R U' R U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U'
90. 5.72 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U R
91. 6.63 R U' R' U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U'
92. 5.81 U2 R U' R U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R U' R U2
93. 7.65 R U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R U' R U R'
94. 6.18 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R U R' U2 R2 U2
95. 7.25 R U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
96. 7.40 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U' R U2 R' U R'
97. 9.46 R U' R U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U
98. 6.30 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
99. 7.00 R U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R' U'
100. 6.21 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U'
101. 6.21 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U R2 U2 R U2
102. 8.16 R2 U' R U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R U' R2 U2
103. 6.52 R' U R U R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U R' U2 R' U R'
104. 7.53 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U'
105. 7.21 U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U'
106. 3.81 R' U R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R U R' U R2 U' R'
107. 8.08 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2
108. 8.02 R2 U R U' R' U R' U R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U' R2


3.31 was:

U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2

F2L #2: R' U' R U' R' U R (7)
OLL: U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' (16/23)
AUF: U' (1/24)

24 moves/3.31 = 7.25 tps


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 28, 2011)

More OH:

54.09, (38.30), 41.90, 1:00.86, (DNF) = 52.28

DNF was failed OLL and then I failed rolling

PB single by 0.19 and average by 0.01


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 28, 2011)

4x4 Reduction times

59.45, 57.80, 1:00.25, 53.87, (1:01.99), (45.80), 57.53, 55.94, 53.60, 58.86, 53.13, 54.07 = 56.45

I'm slow at 3x3 stage... I average ~ 1:40


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 28, 2011)

OH...with YJ 3x3

25.80 avg5
(30.45), (22.37), 28.00, 25.01, 24.40

26.95 avg12
23.97, (36.04), 26.37, 30.64, 27.80, 26.22, 26.62, 30.45, (22.37), 28.00, 25.01, 24.40

28.76 avg50


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 28, 2011)

OH.
Average of 5: 15.99
1. (17.40) B2 U R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D2 U2 R' D F2 U' B' U2 F' D2 U L 
2. 15.83 R' B2 L' U2 R' D2 L U2 R' F2 D2 F' D F2 R F' D2 L2 U F 
3. 16.60 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 F' U' L' D2 L2 B' D F L' R 
4. (15.24) D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R F' D' R D U2 R' F' D' B' 
5. 15.55 F D2 B' R2 F' L2 F D2 B' D2 U2 L' D' R D' F R B' D R U2 

Average of 12: 16.47
1. 15.36 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B R2 U' L' B L2 R' F L D U 
2. 16.99 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 B L2 B' F2 R2 U' L' U2 R' D' B' F R2 B 
3. (15.12) D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2 L' B2 F' D U' B' L2 R2 D R' 
4. 16.53 B L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 F D' U F' D' L B' D U R2 U2 
5. 17.61 U B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L D B2 U L2 B D' F L' D 
6. (19.00) U2 L2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' U L2 D F R D U' R2 B' L2 
7. 17.57 F U2 F D2 R' L F U L' U2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L U2 
8. 17.40 B2 U R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D2 U2 R' D F2 U' B' U2 F' D2 U L 
9. 15.83 R' B2 L' U2 R' D2 L U2 R' F2 D2 F' D F2 R F' D2 L2 U F 
10. 16.60 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 F' U' L' D2 L2 B' D F L' R 
11. 15.24 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R F' D' R D U2 R' F' D' B' 
12. 15.55 F D2 B' R2 F' L2 F D2 B' D2 U2 L' D' R D' F R B' D R U2


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2011)

7x7x7
5:10.72, 5:24.18, (5:37.85), 5:24.57, (4:57.52)=> 5:19.82 avg5

My PB single was just 5:17 yesterday 


edit: Rolled it to a 5:15.74 avg12, with a 5:09.78 avg5

5:10.72, 5:24.18, (5:37.85), 5:24.57, (4:57.52), 5:08.88, 5:21.14, 4:59.33, 5:27.78, 5:13.48, 5:20.43, 5:06.92


----------



## Hershey (Dec 28, 2011)

*4x4 single, PLL skip and no parity*

49.47 D L r2 D R B2 U' L2 F2 R' L' f2 D2 U r2 u' F' r F' f R U D' F L U f F U u' f' u' f' D2 L2 U f2 U F U2 

lolllololololololololololololololol.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 28, 2011)

17.65 Clock Ao5. 15.82 was a PB single as well.

16.54, 17.38, 15.82, DNF (17.38), 19.04


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 17.65 Clock Ao5. 15.82 was a PB single as well.
> 
> 16.54, 17.38, 15.82, DNF (17.38), 19.04


 
Did you ever lube it?

When are you going to join the 3x3 Race?


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 28, 2011)

4:26.69 PB by ~1 second

First 6x6 solve of the day. Tore apart my SS and lubed it yesterday so I was hoping for improvement. Centers were done at 1:55. I got parity at 4:13ish. Unsure of edge pairing time. Hopefully more PBs to come

Edit: PB Ao5, first sub-5

4:57.11 (σ = 7.36)

4:26.69, 5:04.90, 4:59.20, 5:45.65, 4:47.24

5:45 was just a terrible solve. Awful centers and messed up F2L a few times.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 28, 2011)

43.19, 45.06, and 45.84 4x4 singles today. The 43.19 had two opposite centers done and is probably PB.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 28, 2011)

YES!!!!!!! 6.44! I've waited so long for sub 7 

D F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' F U2 R D' R' B2 R' B' R' D'

Double X cross x2 y' R D2 F L2'
F2L 3: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L 4: U y2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
45/6.44 = 6.98


----------



## ric d (Dec 28, 2011)

lucky scramble i got on qqtimer scramble B2 R2 D U2 R' L B R' D2 L' D' B2 D' U2 R L2 U' L' B L D' F B' U' solution: 
cross y2 L' F' L2 
f2l y R U R' d' R' U' R U R U' R' y R' U' R U y' R U R' U y' R' U' R 
oll U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' 
pll skipped

it was 0.01 longer than my other best (it was 11.30)


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

New 6x6 PBs across the board once again.

Single: 4:26.69
Ao5: 4:51.43
Ao12: 4:55.70

4:26.69, 5:04.90, 4:59.20, 5:45.65, 4:47.24, 5:14.62, 4:50.79, 4:56.25, 4:39.68, 5:07.16, 5:00.01, 4:37.20, 5:14.79, 4:50.28=4:56.84 Ao14


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> YES!!!!!!! 6.44! I've waited so long for sub 7
> 
> D F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' F U2 R D' R' B2 R' B' R' D'
> 
> ...


 
Wtf. That double x-cross...


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> YES!!!!!!! 6.44! I've waited so long for sub 7
> 
> D F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' F U2 R D' R' B2 R' B' R' D'
> 
> ...


 
Congrats! :tu


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 29, 2011)

3x3 OH PB on TTW a couple minutes ago:
22.53	U2 D' F' D B R' L U L U' F' U D' B2 U' R2 L B' D2 F' B' U R' U D2


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

2:56.84 4x4 OH


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

3x3 Ao50

number of times: 52/52
best time: 16.63
worst time: 28.82

current avg5: 20.18 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 18.48 (σ = 1.58)

current avg12: 19.61 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 19.61 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 21.11 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 21.17



Spoiler



21.40, 20.56, 20.87, 20.24, 23.35, 23.51, 18.88, 21.79, 19.60, 23.05, 25.61, 17.68, 19.18, 23.11, 19.12, 20.24, 22.96, 24.16, 21.28, 21.73, 28.82, 24.49, 19.54, 24.17, 21.32, 22.68, 20.54, 22.59, 16.88, 20.98, 19.81, 23.42, 18.81, 23.58, 20.88, 21.17, 18.25, 22.65, 20.71, 23.25, 18.75, 16.81[Yellow Cross], 18.02, 25.18, 20.59, 16.63, 21.75, 19.19[PLL Skip], 18.54, 21.13, 20.94, 20.40



Not great by any means but considering I'm just getting back into it and I'm only doing 3x3 solves to get down OLL recognition this isn't all that bad for me.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 29, 2011)

9:57.61 gigaminx sovle 
First sub 10


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2011)

11.63 sim single.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 29, 2011)

15.48 OH solve - yes, it was a ridiculously easy solve and should have been faster.

Scramble: R2 B2 F2 L' D F' R F' B2 L' R' U2 D B2 F' U F2 L R' B' F2 L' U' B F'

Solution: z2 y'
F R' B2 D' // Cross - 4
R' U' R y' U R U R' // 1st Pair - 7/11
U' y L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd Pair - 8/19
U' R U R' // 3rd Pair - 4/23
U R' U R U2 y R U R' // 4th Pair - 8/31
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL - 7/38
U2 // EPLL - 2/40

*Edit:* Apparently a guy can't call the right bar anti-sune case a CxLL. Moved the U2 to another line to maybe clear up some confusion - I was not implying that I knew the EP skip was going to happen.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 29, 2011)

Yau.

*39.10* single (PLL skip)
*45.43* avg5 = 39.24, 49.98, 47.06, (51.10), (39.10)
*48.13* avg12 = 46.85, 53.88, 43.48, 47.70, (1:04.44), 50.81, 39.24, 49.98, 47.06, 51.10, (39.10), 51.15


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 29, 2011)

3x3x3
PB Average of 12: 9.57
1. 9.87 D2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 B R2 U2 L2 B R U' L U' F2 U' B' L' D B' 
2. 8.94 U2 B2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 B D2 B D' U2 L' R2 B' D' U2 F U' R 
3. 10.16 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' U B2 L2 F R B R2 U R2 
4. 8.68 U2 R2 F2 B' U' L' D' L' F' B2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R 
5. 8.94 F R2 U L' B U' B U2 F2 U B D2 B L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B 
6. 10.44 B L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L' U' L2 R' D B' L F2 R' D 
7. (13.11) R F2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L F D2 R2 D F' R2 B2 R2 U' 
8. 10.45 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 U' R D2 F R2 D' F R B L' D 
9. 9.31 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' R' U B2 U' R F' D B' R 
10. (6.95) D2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R' D L2 R' B2 U' B' R B 
11. 9.13 B2 R' D2 L U2 B2 U2 L U2 L R D R2 B' D' U' L2 F2 R D' U 
12. 9.74 U2 D2 L' U' R' U D' F R' D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2

PB Average of 100: 10.82
8.72, 12.50, 10.77, 8.67, 10.34, 11.44, 9.94, 12.05, 10.48, 8.05, 9.78, 14.03, 10.30, 10.01, 11.06, 11.93, 10.98, 12.18, 10.42, 12.79, 7.43, 9.11, 16.21, 14.27, 10.51, 15.70, 11.33, 10.49, 9.82, 10.20, 9.53, 11.53, 10.01, 9.72, 9.86, 12.44, 10.71, 11.09, 9.19, (13.87), 11.13, 10.18, 9.10, 10.93, 10.98, 12.72, 11.52, 9.55, 10.66, 11.35, 9.46, 11.52, 13.04, 10.71, 9.77, 10.40, 10.06, 11.72, 12.40, 10.77, 12.88, 9.40, 11.54, 9.97, (14.37), 11.27, 11.81, 10.63, 10.65, 9.64, 10.18, 11.53, 11.89, 10.53, 13.09, 12.81, 11.17, 10.66, 10.05, 10.90, 13.39, 9.04, 12.03, (13.96), 13.47, 10.17, (8.74), 11.65, 9.45, (14.01), 9.87, (8.94), 10.16, (8.68), 8.94, 10.44, 13.11, 10.45, 9.31, (6.95), 9.13, 9.74, 12.86, 11.16, (8.87), 12.26, 12.69, 10.31, 9.37, 9.39, (13.88), 9.22, 11.48, 10.61, 11.19, 9.16, 13.53, 8.99, 11.27, 13.40, 10.25, 9.51, 11.27, 11.17, 10.70, 11.09, 9.54, 10.20


----------



## joey (Dec 29, 2011)

R F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R' B' R2 D2 B R' L2 U2 F' B2 L' R D' B2 D2 B' D' B' F
6.62 

cross: y2 D' L F R2 (4)
f2l1: y U' L U' L U L U L' (8)
f2l2: y' R U R' (3)
f2l3: y U R' U' R U (5)
f2l4: R U R' U y' R' U' R U (8)
OLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (9)
PLL: U (1)

total = 38
tps = 38/6.62 = 5.74 tps


----------



## APdRF (Dec 29, 2011)

Rubik's cube one-handed
29-dic-2011 17:19:52 - 18:03:42

Mean: 27.11
Average: 27.13
Best Time: 18.82
Median: 27.23
Worst Time: 34.53
Standard deviation: 3.18

Best average of 5: 24.17
37-41 - (28.08) (18.82) 26.87 20.76 24.89

Best average of 12: 25.83
32-43 - 22.26 26.17 (32.41) 24.63 31.06 28.08 (18.82) 26.87 20.76 24.89 30.45 23.16



Spoiler



1. 25.35 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B D2 R' D2 U2 B2 D' L' U F D
2. 27.95 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B F U F2 D' F' D2 R U R
3. 32.79 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' L D' F L' B R2 B L2 D' B L'
4. 27.47 D B2 F2 D' R2 D U' F2 D L2 U F R U2 R2 B2 D F' R D2 B2
5. 28.04 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U' L' U' F D L2 F' U2 R2 F D U'
6. 28.06 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L' D R2 D2 R B' L2 U B'
7. 29.14 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 R F R2 D2 L B F' U2 F2 R2
8. 25.27 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 D' F2 U F U' B F' U L U' R2 B
9. 27.08 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U L F U' B' U B' U' B' D' L' U2
10. 27.09 L2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 L D' B' L' F R' D' F
11. 27.36 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D' F B2 U L U' B' L F2 L U' R2
12. 23.54 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D U B2 R2 D2 L B' F2 U2 F D L F' U2 B U'
13. 28.79 B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 R D2 R2 B L F L' D U2 B D
14. 25.02 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U F D U' B' D L2 F R F2 R'
15. 31.77 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 B R' L' B L' B' L' B' F' R
16. 24.14 U F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' R F2 R U' R' B U2 B' D2
17. 28.90 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 R' B' L U B2 L F' L2 F L' U'
18. 24.05 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L D' B' R2 D2 U B' L D2 F2 U'
19. 26.48 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U B2 R D' B' D2 F' L2 U B L D2 U'
20. 30.77 U' L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B D2 L B F' U' B2 R' U' B2 D2
21. 27.69 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R B D2 R' L B U2 B2 D F' U
22. 30.38 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U' R' F2 U B2 R D B F' D L U'
23. 29.57 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' F D B D F R L D' F2 D' U2
24. 24.08 R2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 R' D B2 R' B L' F U' F' R2 U'
25. 23.44 B2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L' U2 R D R B U2 B' D2 F' D'
26. 23.07 U F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 R D B' F D2 R U R U' L2 U'
27. 29.43 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' F' U' R B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R
28. 28.22 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D L' R2 D2 U R2 L D L2 F R U'
29. 26.59 U' R2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F' D L U' L2 F2 L2 B R2 F' L
30. 24.35 L2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' D R2 B R2 D
31. 32.40 U' L2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 B L F2 D' L U2 F' R D U2
32. 22.26 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U2 B R F U B' F D' B F D R'
33. 26.17 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' F R B' U' B U2 B' D B2 L
34. 32.41 R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 L D L' B' F D' R L' U2 F'
35. 24.63 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U L2 F R' U' R' U' L2 U F L U'
36. 31.06 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L U F R D B2 L2 D L B'
37. 28.08 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' L2 F' R' B' U B D' L D2
38. 18.82 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R B2 D' L F2 D R2 L B' L'
39. 26.87 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' U F2 U B2 L F' R2 F' D U'
40. 20.76 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F R' F' R2 F2 L' B2 U L B
41. 24.89 B2 D U L2 B2 D L2 F2 U L2 U2 B' D L F L B2 R' B R2 D2
42. 30.45 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U F' R2 U2 B' L' B R2 D B' D U'
43. 23.16 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L F2 R2 F U' B' U R B D' U'
44. 28.14 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U L' B' L2 D2 R' L2 D R2 D R D'
45. 28.03 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B D B' U' F' D2 F2 L' D' F2
46. 26.06 U F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B D' L' F' L' U F2 U2 R F2 U2
47. 25.91 B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 D2 L B2 D' L' B' R F U' R B2 D2
48. 29.42 F2 U L2 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R F L' D R2 U F2 R D2 L D'
49. 34.53 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L F' D2 L F D2 U' B R F
50. 25.55 D L2 D' R2 L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 U' L B' F R B2 L U2 F' D' L U'



R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R B2 D' L F2 D R2 L B' L'

x' L U' L' x' D L // cross
U' L U' L' R' U' R2 U' R' // First two pairs
U' L' U L // Third pair
U2 (L U L' U')X3 U' // Fourth pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // PLL

52 Moves / 18.82 sec. = 2.76 TPS


----------



## jorgeskm (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW Alberto!


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 29, 2011)

6.78 PB clock single, very lucky 
Scramble (efficient pin order):

```
UU u4'   dU u5    dU u5'   UU       UU       UU u6    Ud       Ud u4    dd u5'   dd       dd
 UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d2    dd
```


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a 17.93 Average of 5 on video! And it was with my sister's good camera  Hopefully I'll have it up by the end of today!

Average of 5: 17.93
1. (16.70) D L2 B L F' B' U' F U' D2 B' R2 D B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B' U' D' B D2 B' D' 
2. 16.76 U B F2 R' D' L' D L2 F2 L U' F D L' F L2 D2 B F' U' F' D B' U' F
3. 17.02 B' L R' U L F' B' U2 L' F2 B R U D R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D' B2 F2 
4. (22.28) R' L2 B U L R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U F B' U' B' R B F D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 
5. 20.03 B2 L' R U L2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 L F2 R L U' L' D' R' L' F L F2 L2 D F2



Spoiler



First solve


Spoiler



y'
U R2' U L2 U2 y' R2' // XXCross
D R U' R' D' // Third Pair
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Fourth
U (R' F R F')2 (R U R' U')2 // OLL
y2 R' U2 R' U' x z' l' U R' U' l R U' R' U l U' F // PLL



Second Solve 


Spoiler



y2
R' D L' F R' // Cross
y' U' R U' R' y' U L U' L' // First pair
y' U2 L U' L' // Second
R U2 R' U2' R U R' y R U R' // Third
L' U2 L U L' U L U2 L' U' L // Fourth
U' R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r' // OLL with PLL skip



Will try to find other 3 later :3


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 29, 2011)

First sub-20 Mo100!:19.87 Also, New PB Ao5 and Ao12:15.87 and 17:39. :3


Rubik's cube
Dec 29, 2011 12:30:58 PM - 2:05:43 PM

Mean: 19.92
Standard deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 13.59
Worst Time: 26.26

Best average of 5: 15.87
57-61 - 16.64 15.56 15.40 (18.21) (15.06)

Best average of 12: 17.39
57-68 - 16.64 15.56 15.40 18.21 (15.06) 18.28 19.03 16.75 17.20 (22.28) 18.29 18.56



Spoiler



1. 18.42 F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B L' B2 F2 L D' B2 F D' R U2
2. 19.65 B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 B D' B2 U2 R' B' R L F R2
3. 26.17 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L' B D' B2 R2 L' D' F' L' B U2
4. 24.45 D2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' B U R2 U2 F' D F2 R' L' F2 U'
5. 20.40 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 D' F2 L' B' R2 U R' L' U R' F' L' U
6. 14.96 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D L2 D' U' F' R2 D F R' F2 L' D F' L' U2
7. 17.78 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L' D2 R B' R' L D2 F2 D L' U2
8. 16.06 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' L' D2 B L' U R B D L'
9. 23.10 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 R' B U' F' U2 F' R2 D' B2 U'
10. 20.51 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 U' B' D2 L' D' U2 F L2 D2 L U2 R'
11. 22.06 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U F' D B D' B R' D R L D U
12. 13.59 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 D R' B D F2 R U' B' D2 B R' D'
13. 22.71 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R' F D2 B D2 U' R L2 D L'
14. 22.20 R2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D R B' U' R2 F U B' R B F' D2
15. 24.51 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' U' F2 U R' F L D L2 D' L2 U L' F' U'
16. 23.04 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U R F' R2 D2 U' R2 B D' L2 F2
17. 19.57 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 F' U2 F D F U' L' B R' B2
18. 21.32 F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' B' U2 R U' F R2 U' R2 L' B' L2
19. 19.89 B2 D F2 D R2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B' F U B L D2 L B
20. 20.85 L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U R F2 U' R2 F' D F2 R L U
21. 25.62 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B F' L2 F2 D' B' R F U'
22. 19.35 D U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L F' R F D2 U' R2 F U F2 R
23. 19.10 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 D U F2 U' R F' U2 L' D2 B D' L F R'
24. 16.67 D' F2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D2 U' R2 B L2 F2 U R' F2 R' F2 D2 R'
25. 18.39 D2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 B L' U' R2 B U' B2 R D' F R'
26. 22.68 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F' D2 F' R F' L F2 D R
27. 20.09 R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L' D B L B R2 L D2 U L2 U2
28. 21.28 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 F' D' B' L U2 F' U' R2 F' U2
29. 21.67 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' U B L D B R' F D' L2 U2
30. 23.62 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 F U B D B D R U L' B' U2
31. 17.29 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L F R B' D2 B2 L' F2 D' L' U
32. 22.39 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 R' U2 R2 B F2 D F2 U L B2 D'
33. 19.51 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 L B' D2 R' L2 D U2 L2 F R' U
34. 21.26 L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D U F R' B D' B2 R2 U' L F' R2 U2
35. 22.00 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F U R2 D' B2 R' F2 L D' F'
36. 19.31 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B U' F R F R2 F L U L'
37. 20.48 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D L' B F D R B' D U' R' D
38. 21.78 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L B D2 L' U R2 L2 B2 L' F' U
39. 17.34 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D R F2 U B' D' F D2 F2 R D' F
40. 22.96 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B D2 U' L' U' B' F2 L' B' D U'
41. 26.26 B2 D' U2 R2 D B2 U F2 R2 L2 U R' B' L' F2 L F L D2 F D' U
42. 14.82 U F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 D R F L' U2 F' R2 D2 L D' F'
43. 21.37 R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D F' R D B L B R D' U' F U'
44. 17.32 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D U L2 U2 R' U' R2 L' B L2 D' U2 L2 B2
45. 18.96 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 D B2 L' U' R' U B' U R' B2 D' F U'
46. 25.29 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' L U' L U R' D' U B F'
47. 17.25 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U2 B R' L U' L2 D' B U2 F2 R' D2
48. 20.15 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U F2 R L' F U R U R2 B D2 L' D2
49. 19.60 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B' D U2 F2 U R2 F L' F2
50. 20.21 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' F L2 F2 U R' B' D' B U B U2
51. 16.84 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 D' R D2 B U F' D2 B' D' R' D2 U'
52. 19.53 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B' U' L B' R F U2 R' U B'
53. 18.54 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B U R2 B2 R U F U' L' D F'
54. 18.85 L2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U R2 D F' D R B' D' R L D L B L'
55. 19.09 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U R' D' B' D U' B R' L F L U2
56. 18.89 U F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R' F L D2 R B L2 B2 D F
57. 16.64 R2 D' U B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L B U2 R' B' R D F R B D2
58. 15.56 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 R U2 F2 U' F' R2 B' L2
59. 15.40 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 F R2 L' F2 L2 F U L' B' L
60. 18.21 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D L F2 R' B' R2 F' D2 U F2 D' L'
61. 15.06 D U R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D F' U2 B2 R D' R2 L' B L2 U L'
62. 18.28 R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 L D B' U F D R F2 U2 R2 U2
63. 19.03 D2 U L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L' U R L B' R' D F' R' D' U
64. 16.75 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F U' R2 B D U' L' F D
65. 17.20 R2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' L F' R' D2 U' R D2 F' L'
66. 22.28 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B' D' B' L D B2 F2 L B' L U2
67. 18.29 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L B U L B' F' D B2 U'
68. 18.56 B2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D L' B F2 R' U B D' B L' F' R' U'
69. 21.67 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 L' R2 U2 B F L' B' D2 B2 U L'
70. 18.06 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D R2 B D' R L' F D' R B' F R2
71. 19.73 D' U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 B R F L2 D L2 B' R' F R'
72. 20.39 F2 R2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L D2 U' R2 L B U' R' B D' U2
73. 22.23 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D R2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R L D' B
74. 18.11 D2 U L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B L' B' D2 R U L U2 B' R2 D'
75. 19.70 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' B' R L2 D R2 F D' R2 B2
76. 23.23 D2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' L R2 U B R2 D R D F' D2
77. 23.01 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 B R L2 U L D' U' F R B' D
78. 24.87 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 D F' L U' B2 D F2 L' U2 F' D'
79. 19.48 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L D' F2 L' B' R' B' D F' R D
80. 17.90 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L D2 F' D2 R' F R' B L2 D2 U'
81. 16.14 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U2 L F U B R' D U2 L' U R U2
82. 18.26 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 R D U' L B' R2 U2 R' D B'
83. 18.96 F2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L B' U2 R F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' D'
84. 17.81 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L F2 U' B2 R' D2 F U L F' U
85. 18.50 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R' L F U L B2 R' F2 L F' U'
86. 17.86 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 B L' F R F2 R F2 U' F L'
87. 22.76 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R D F U' B' R' D' R' B U L'
88. 22.14 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' B' D L F2 R F' D' U' B R' B
89. 17.73 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B' L' F2 L2 D U' R D B D' L D2
90. 21.60 D2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L D' F' R2 B' R B2 L2 F D' U2
91. 24.12 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R D L2 F2 U L' B' R D2 B U'
92. 18.84 F2 U R2 D R2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U L B' D2 R L2 B D U2 R F U'
93. 19.12 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L B2 D' B R B2 F R' L2 D
94. 22.73 L2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R' D L' B' D' F' U' F D' B2 U'
95. 19.78 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 R' F' L2 F2 U' R2 F D2 F L U2
96. 22.89 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 R U2 B' L U2 B R U F'
97. 18.04 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U B L D F R' B2 D U2
98. 19.29 D B2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B U' F2 L B2 R B' D2 B' R
99. 17.59 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 U' F L2 B' U L' F' R' B' R2 L U'
100. 19.73 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B' R D' F R D2 U2 R2 U B'
101. 19.96 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' U' B' R' L' B' L D2 F' D' U
102. 20.31 B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D R U' B' R' F L F R B' F' U2
103. 20.73 R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D L2 U F2 U R B2 R' F' R L F2 D R' D



EDIT: First sub-2 5x5 solve: 1:53.12


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Got a 17.93 Average of 5 on video! And it was with my sister's good camera  Hopefully I'll have it up by the end of today!
> 
> Average of 5: 17.93
> 1. (16.70) D L2 B L F' B' U' F U' D2 B' R2 D B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B' U' D' B D2 B' D'
> ...


 
Great! I still have that curse... Been trying to record sub-10.5 avg12 all day to no success, only to stop recording to recharge phone and get a straight sub-10 avg5, to sub-10.5 avg12...


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks, but I did get pretty lucky. xP 6 move Double X-Cross on the first and AUF-less PLL skip on the second. The last one could've been sub-20, too, but I missed the timer! D: I guess I did so well because I promised myself a while back that I would have a sub-19 Ao5 on YouTube by the end of the year. Don't worry, you still have today and tomorrow (hopefully) so I'm sure you'll break the curse!


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

New Pb: 12.93


----------



## Julian (Dec 30, 2011)

Average of 12: 12.71
1. 12.90 F R2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F L' U' F' R' D' B2 L' U R' B 
2. 12.84 D B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 D R2 B2 U R' B' D' U2 F D U B' F' 
3. 11.55 B R' B' L2 B' U' B D L U2 B' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 D2 B2 
4. 12.80 R2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B R B U' B2 U' L F' R2 D' 
5. 12.65 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U R' F U L2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 
6. 12.31 R' D2 F2 L D2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R' D L' U B2 U2 L F R2 
7. (10.81) U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 F' L2 F2 R' D' F' L U' B F' 
8. 14.33 R F2 L F' D2 R2 D B2 U L B L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 
9. 11.41 D L2 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R' B2 R U' B' F2 D' L' B2 F 
10. 13.38 R2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R F' L D2 U' B2 F' D' F D 
11. (16.27) R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F L' U' R D2 F2 U F' D L2 
12. 12.94 L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B R' F R D2 L D' U F R' B'


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 30, 2011)

19.07 Average of 100. First time I've actually done one in just one sitting. It should have been sub-19 but I failed like the last 10 solves >.>

Still though, I'm happy with it. Guess I actually am sub-20


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 30, 2011)

Great job! Can't wait to see how fast you catch up to me, only a half-second to go


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Just killed it in 6x6. First average of more than 3 in months and this was done after a month of having no working 6x6.
> 
> PB Single: 5:04.71 (by ~12 seconds)
> PB Ao5: 5:36.73 (by ~8 seconds)
> ...


 

This was is from a week ago. And now I'm doing this:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:20.66
worst time: 5:43.01

current avg5: 4:52.15 (σ = 1.92)
best avg5: 4:42.36 (σ = 6.62)

current avg12: 4:49.59 (σ = 8.93)
best avg12: 4:49.59 (σ = 8.93)

session avg: 4:49.59 (σ = 8.93)
session mean: 4:51.63



Spoiler



4:55.20, 4:20.66, 4:49.92, 4:33.79, 5:43.01, 4:43.38, 4:54.30, 4:51.94, 4:54.60, 5:05.89, 4:49.91, 4:37.01




All those times are PB of course. Once again I have no clue where that 5:43 came from. I've had one awful solve like that in each one of my averages. Weird...

Either way over a minute improvement in one week is an accomplishment in itself. I'll have to get a little more ambitious for my goals before I turn 17. (Jan 13th)

PB progression over the past week

*Ao12:*
12/21 12/22 12/24 12/28 12/29
5:50.77-->5:19.98-->5:09.64-->4:95.70-->4:49.59

*Ao5:*
5:36.73-->5:06.91-->5:00.33-->4:51.43-->4:42.36

*Single:*
5:04.71-->4:48.83-->4:27.15-->4:26.69-->4:20.66


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad to see you practicing again Kevin .


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm loving 6x6 right now. I would be doing 7x7 too but i broke two centers  I have replacements on the way though. I ordered an 8x8 too just cause even layered big cubes are the best. I think I'm gonna specialize in big cubes It's nice to sit down with a cube and not feel any pressure to perform. I'm just having fun while I cube and I lost sight of that last year. I've been learning OLLs too and got a 20.7ish Ao50 on 3x3 yesterday. Not great but still pretty good considering I haven't cubed in forever. Thinking about trying a BLD attempt soon too


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 30, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I'm loving 6x6 right now. I would be doing 7x7 too but i broke two centers  *I have replacements on the way though.* I ordered an 8x8 too just cause even layered big cubes are the best. I think I'm gonna specialize in big cubes It's nice to sit down with a cube and not feel any pressure to perform. I'm just having fun while I cube and I lost sight of that last year. I've been learning OLLs too and got a 20.7ish Ao50 on 3x3 yesterday. Not great but still pretty good considering I haven't cubed in forever. Thinking about trying a BLD attempt soon too


Just wondering, where are you getting the replacements from? I can't get mine from V-cubes, as I don't satisfy the requirements they note on the generic email they reply with.

My accomplishment: 
More clock!

number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.64
worst time: 13.75

PB avg5: 8.81 (σ = 0.11)
*PB avg12: 9.30 (σ = 0.76)*

session avg: 9.88 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 9.95


Spoiler



9.20, 7.84, 9.88, 7.91, 11.76, 9.64, 10.42, 8.48, 10.79, 9.43, 13.75, 11.63, 9.18, 9.15, 8.37, 11.56, 10.50, 11.53, 10.75, 7.90, 10.61, 9.54, 12.11, 9.81, 9.40, 10.30, 10.40, 9.57, 8.89, 7.64, 10.14, 12.01, 10.43, 11.79, 11.53, 10.63, *7.90, 8.92, 8.80, 8.71**, 10.41, 9.75, 13.54, 10.26, 8.79, 10.18, 8.37, 8.85*, 9.98, 8.63


First sub-9 avg5! I think I'm borderline sub10 now.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

I shot izo and email. They're KO pieces but he assured me they'd work fine and he uses them in his 7x7 as well. I don't really care that they're KO pieces since the alternative is buying a new 7x7. Not sure if I'll have to resticker but once again, a small price to pay compared to the alternative.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 30, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I shot izo and email. They're KO pieces but he assured me they'd work fine and he uses them in his 7x7 as well. I don't really care that they're KO pieces since the alternative is buying a new 7x7. Not sure if I'll have to resticker but once again, a small price to pay compared to the alternative.


Ok, thanks. I actually emailed him a week ago and haven't received a response, so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 30, 2011)

Might as well post it here. Probably 3rd fastest solve ever. 2 fastest solves are 0.03 (2 moves) and 0.08 (1 move (IRL)).


----------



## qqwref (Dec 30, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I shot izo and email.


Are they going to live? D:


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Are they going to live? D:


 
Lol izo just got a flesh wound. Email is in surgery now but it's not looking too good. All you can do is pray for him.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 30, 2011)

Average of 12: 9.70
1. (8.11) F' U R2 F B R' F R2 F U F2 L' F' L' R B' L R U' R' L' B' U' L' R' 
2. 8.92 D U' R2 L B' R' L B' L' D' L U D2 B' R F' U' F2 L B2 U' B R2 L' F' 
3. 9.04 U2 L R D R2 D L' D2 F L2 F' U R' B F U L2 F B' L2 B L' F' R2 D' 
4. 11.25 U' F R' B2 F D2 L' R' B' F R L2 D2 B L' D' R2 D B F2 R B U L' R' 
5. 10.17 R' L2 F B' U2 L' B' F2 R' U' B U B' D' U R F2 R' U L' D' B2 R B U2 
6. 10.39 U' D' L R2 F' L B2 F' L D F' B' L F D F2 B L2 D' F' B U' B2 U' L2 
7. 8.85 R' B' L' F' D2 B2 R' D F' D' R' L2 U2 B F U2 L R B2 D' U L B2 U' D' 
8. 8.96 L F2 R' L' D2 L D2 B' D' F U L' R D B' L R U R U2 L2 B2 F L' F2 
9. 9.30 R' L' B' L R2 U' F' U2 F' B2 L2 U F' R2 U L2 D2 R F B R2 U2 F' B L' 
10. 10.69 B2 F' R F' U' F D' L' U B2 F2 R L B D2 F D' L' U' B' F U2 F2 L F' 
11. 9.43 R' D' F' L2 U D' F D' U' F2 B R D F' B L2 D' L B2 D L D2 U2 R F2 
12. (12.39) R D2 U F' R2 L' B' R2 B U R U' D' F R F B R2 D B2 R2 F2 R' L2 B' 

wat


----------



## emolover (Dec 30, 2011)

yoinneroid said:


> Average of 12: 9.70
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Since when are you sub 10?!?! Nah just kidding. Good job!



yoinneroid said:


> round 4, race to sub 10
> 
> average 1: 11.26
> (10.35), 11.34, 11.64, 10.57, 10.98, 11.76, 11.80, 10.92, 10.91, (11.91), 11.42, 11.24
> ...


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 30, 2011)

lol, hahaha 

no, it's just that the scrambles are so easy, i love easy scrambles~


----------



## APdRF (Dec 30, 2011)

F' R' U2 L' R D F2 B' D U2 R' B U2 B F U2 B R' L2 F' D F' L B2 U2

z2 y' // inspection
D' R' D' U' y R2 // cross
U2 L' U L R U R' // first pair
L U' L' y' L' U2 L // second pair
U L U' L' U2 L U' L' // third pair
U' (R U R' U')X3 // fourth pair
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' // PLL

48 moves / 9.14 sec = 5.25 TPS

PB single and over 5 TPS!  

BTW, PB Ao12 too:

14.20, 14.18, 11.06, 13.08, 11.46, 14.62, 15.01, 13.67, 13.10, 12.58, 12.65, 11.59= 13.11

The last 5 solver were 12.78 Ao5, not PB, but still pretty good. Part of a sub-14 Ao50. 

All of these solves were done in TTW


----------



## timeless (Dec 30, 2011)

timeless said:


> dam so close almost sub 30 pb
> Average of 12: 30.65
> 1. 30.38 L' F R' U' F2 L2 F L2 U2 B D' B2 D U' F L' R B R' U B' L' R2 B' R
> 2. 27.93 B' D U2 F D' R' D B' U D2 R' B' F U L2 B2 F' L F2 U D' F L2 B D
> ...



finally sub 30 avg 12 pb with storebought and avg 5 pb
Average of 12: 29.95
1. 32.55 L2 U2 B D' B R2 U L2 R' B2 L' B' U' L' U2 B F U' B' L B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
2. 30.68 L2 R2 F' L D' U' F' U2 R D2 U2 L U' L2 D B2 R' L' D R2 F' D' R' L' U 
3. 28.85 R' L' U' D F B' L F2 U D' B L U' B2 D2 U B R2 D2 U F' B' U2 R2 U2 
4. (35.97) R' F B2 U2 F D B2 D2 L2 F R2 B D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 L U' B F2 D' 
5. 31.92 D2 U2 F U F L2 F2 L' U' F' L2 R' D' B' U' L' D2 U' B' D B R' L' U R2 
6. 31.43 F2 B D F L' B' R2 F2 D F2 R2 U R' F R2 U' B' D2 U R D2 L' U2 B2 L' 
7. 28.30 L F2 B R2 B R' B L U' R2 U2 L U' F' B2 R2 L' F2 R2 L D2 U2 F B2 R 
8. 32.10 F U2 B' D L F R2 F' R' L F D2 L2 F L B' D' R B' F2 D2 U' R F' L 
9. 29.90 B2 R F' L2 D2 B2 R B U' L2 U F' U F2 U' R2 L B F2 L2 U R' L F2 D' 
10. 27.55 B2 D' R' F D F L U L' U' D2 L2 B2 D B' D' B' U2 B' U' L D R B U 
11. 26.22 B2 F U' R' D' F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U' F' U' F L D' F2 U2 D' F' D' U' F R 
12. (25.95) L B' L F' L D2 R2 D U' F2 D2 L' R F U D B L U2 B2 D L2 U B F2

Average of 5: 27.60
1. 27.55 B2 D' R' F D F L U L' U' D2 L2 B2 D B' D' B' U2 B' U' L D R B U 
2. 26.22 B2 F U' R' D' F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U' F' U' F L D' F2 U2 D' F' D' U' F R 
3. (25.95) L B' L F' L D2 R2 D U' F2 D2 L' R F U D B L U2 B2 D L2 U B F2 
4. (55.58) U2 D' L' D2 B2 D U2 R' D' L F2 U B' R' D' U F U2 L2 R' B L D B2 U' 
5. 29.04 R2 U' R F' L2 B R2 U' R' F' R U D' F R' D U' F2 D U F D R2 L2 D


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 30, 2011)

5x5

1:22.09, (1:20.28), (1:42.06), 1:22.55, 1:25.58 = 1:23.41


----------



## APdRF (Dec 30, 2011)

Ao5 2x2= 2.60 [1.82 2.60 3.38 (5.30) (1.77)]
- 1.82 R F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R'

x' y2 // inspection
U R' D' // face
R' F R2 U' R2 F R U' // EG-1

11 moves / 1.82 sec = 6.04 TPS

- 2.60 U F U' F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U2

x y' // inspection
U2 F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F // EG-1

11 moves / 2.60 sec = 4.23 TPS

- 3.38 R F U' F R F' R U' R2

x y' // inspection
U' R' U' R' // face
U R2 U R' U' R F2 U' R U R U' // EG-1

16 moves / 3.38 sec = 4.73 TPS

- 5.30 R F' R' F2 R' F' R U' R2

DON'T MIND  

- 1.77 F U' R U R' F2 R' F2

x // inspection
R // layer
U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U // CLL

11 moves / 1.77 sec = 6.22 TPS

2x2 Ao12= 3.11 [2.79 3.27 2.35 3.94 4.43 2.65 (4.80) 2.15 3.55 (1.82) 2.60 3.38]

Without LL skips


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 30, 2011)

New 3x3 PB single, 14.98 seconds. Beats my old one (15.76) by .78 seconds. 
Scramble: F2 R B' U' D2 F2 B2 D2 U2 B U B L2 R' U B' L' U R2 D2 U F R2 B D2


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 31, 2011)

6x6 PBs
3:24.02 avg5 (solves 1-5)
3:37.91 avg12
Got tired in the second half; I'm sure I will beat this eventually.
3:17.98, (3:12.42), 3:25.23, 3:37.61, 3:28.85, 3:50.71, 3:42.80, (3:54.38), 3:54.29, 3:47.02, 3:54.06, 3:20.59


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 31, 2011)

38.xy OH single on video!



Spoiler



L2 B' F2 U R' L F R' U' D F2 U2 D2 B R' U2 B' R' F2 D2 R' B' U L2 U'

y' x 
U' R R y' z U R' D' R U R' // 2x2x2 
y L U' L' y y L U' x U' x' y' U' U' R' U' R // 2x2x3
L' U U L R U' U' R' // EO
y' U' R U' U' R U' U' R U R' U R U R' R' U' U' R U' R' U R U' U' R' U' R // F2L Finish
U R U' U' R R U' R R U' R R U' U' R // (C)OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R R // (E)PLL

Simplified

y' x
U' R2 y' z U R' D' R U R'
y L U' L' y2 L U' F' y' U2 R' U' R
L' U2 L R U2 R'
y' U' R U2 R U2 R U R' U R U R2' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2011)

Had some good success today on simulator. Did screw up a Jb perm on a what-would-have-been a ~9.5, though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2011)

7:11.83 7x7 single. First one in like a week that I've done so that was surprising.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 31, 2011)

2.40, 1.53, 1.75, 2.21, 1.83, (2.44), 2.18, 2.15, (0.71), 2.09, 1.52, 1.96 = 1.96 2x2 average of 12


----------



## JasonK (Dec 31, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.40, 1.53, 1.75, 2.21, 1.83, (2.44), 2.18, 2.15, (0.71), 2.09, 1.52, 1.96 = 1.96 2x2 average of 12


 Onice


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 31, 2011)

7.41 
B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L2 R' U' R' D2 R D' R B2 U' B'

x2 F R D2 R' D'
L U L'
R U' R' U' L' U' L
U' R U2 R2' U' R
U' R U' R'
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
35/7.41=4.72tps 

In hindsight, noticed 1st move did EO line


----------



## chris w (Dec 31, 2011)

sub15 avg with cll/ell, know probably 1/3 of it, with 1 sub10


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 31, 2011)

3rd LL skip ever (with fail TPS :fp) 

Scramble: U2 D' F R F' U' F U2 L' F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 D'
Cross: y' B U L' y' U2 L' R2 U' x2
F2L 1: L' U L U2 L U' L'
F2L 2: y U2 L U' L'
F2L 3: L' U L y L' U' L U2 L' U L
F2L 4: U' L U' L' y' U L' U' L U'
LL: -

Time: 11.03


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 31, 2011)

3x3 8.89 single, first solve of the day 
This could have been an LL skip as well, but was just a PLL skip due to my stupidity 
B D' F' R L' U' B' U' F' U2 R B2 R L U2 B2 L' F2 D2 R


Spoiler



x2 R' L D' y' L R F B'
y' U' R U R2' U' R
U2 y' R' U' R2 U R'
y' R U' R' L U' L'
U' R U2' R' U R U' R'
R U R' U R U2' R' U


Spoiler



4th pair could have been: U' R U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U :fp


----------



## Hershey (Dec 31, 2011)

*So close...*

4x4 average

1:00.56, 59.59, 1:04.97, (58.01), (1:13.31)
best time: 58.01
worst time: 1:13.31
current avg5: 1:01.71 (σ = 2.87)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2011)

7:16.73, 7:16.10, 7:08.05 = 7:13.63

7x7. PB single and MO3.

My PB ao5 is 7:30 something and AO12 is 7:43. CBF to do 12 solves though, even though I know I'd smash those other PBS.


----------



## danthecuber (Jan 1, 2012)

*9.64*



Spoiler



U2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 L F' D2 L2 D F' L F R2 F 

z2 // inspection 
L2 F' R' F U D' R' D // cross 
y' L' U L // 1st pair 
y U' R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y2 R' U2 R y U' R U' R' // 4th pair 
U2 r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL 
alg.garron

9.64sec : 41htm/4.25tps : 45etm/4.67tps


----------



## chris w (Jan 1, 2012)

10.99 avg100 (0.92 SD)
8s - 3 (NL, forced OLL skip, ELL)
9s - 14 (all NL)
10s - 36 (3xCOLL, PLL skip)
11s - 25 (1 COLL)
12s - 16
13s - 6

best: avg5 9.89 (not pb)
avg12 10.47 (pb)
avg50 10.87 (pb)
avg100 10.99 (pb, previous was 11.58)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sub-6 6x6 average of 3. I've only had it for 6 days... And I can barely do 5x5 with speed.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2012)

chris w said:


> avg12 10.47 (pb)
> avg100 10.99 (pb, previous was 11.58)


 
Whoa, awesome


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 1, 2012)

18.93 average of 5.
19.93 average of 12.
Almost sub 20 session average.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

First solves of the new year!

2x2 : 4.39
3x3 OH : 37.23
4x4 : 1:32.40
3x3 : 16.44

Sweet.


----------



## Julian (Jan 1, 2012)

PB Ao5 and Ao12: 11.56 and 12.52

Thanks to this.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 1, 2012)

Dayan 4x4 came in the mail yesterday, solved a couple of times and then did ~100 solves today. About 6 sub1 singles  PB is 52.48 atm. This greatly surpassed my 4x4 achievements with my old Maru. It's quite nice now but I'm confident that it'll be even better in the long run.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 1, 2012)

8.98
U2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D U' R' U F' R F' U2 L


Spoiler



z2 y L2 R2 B' y' R2 D' R'
d R' U' R U2 L U L'
U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
R' U' R' F R F' U R U2


Also 9.73 NL, 10.74 avg5, and 11.95 avg12 yesterday, lost scrambles though.


----------



## nccube (Jan 1, 2012)

I have done 100 3x3s in one sitting. 10.39 avg100



Spoiler



9.86, 8.73, 9.88, 10.53, 10.41, 11.05, 10.14, 11.14, 9.35, 11.03, 10.21, 11.44, 9.06, 10.95, 9.94, 8.85, 10.13, 10.72, (8.31[PLL skip]), (8.24), (13.20), 9.23, 9.38, 9.24, 12.94, 8.81, 9.50, 10.48, 11.51, 10.41, (13.62), 10.69, 9.68, 9.97, 10.35, 8.94, 8.63, 9.96, 12.88, 9.46, 9.96, 9.44, 10.50, 9.84, 13.00, 9.61, 10.68, 9.00, 10.97, 9.65, (13.48), 11.58, 10.94, 12.25, 11.78, 9.93, 9.77, 10.24, 10.15, 9.96, 10.60, (8.40), 12.57, 11.74, 9.90, 10.98, 8.97, 10.76[PLL skip], 10.12, 9.70, 10.83, 11.00, 10.06, 9.76, 10.70, 10.86, 9.39, 10.57, 8.85, 11.06, 10.12, 9.74[Forced PLL skip], 11.17, 10.94, (13.70), (8.36), 10.46, 8.61, 12.95, 9.87, 12.52, 10.61, 9.87, 11.41[OLL skip], (13.10), 10.13, 11.00, 11.40, 10.78, (8.47)



13 8's
29 9's
32 10's
14 11's
7 12's
5 13's


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 1, 2012)

Finally got a BLD success.


----------



## Hershey (Jan 1, 2012)

*4x4*

From the 4x4 race 
1:03.59, 53.30, 1:06.26, 1:05.00, 1:01.64, 1:02.80, *54.00, 1:09.37, 53.64, 1:03.83, 59.80, 1:13.30*

best time: 53.30
worst time: 1:13.30

current avg5: 1:04.33 (σ = 4.80)
best avg5: 59.21 (σ = 4.94)

current avg12: 1:01.99


----------



## TheZenith27 (Jan 1, 2012)

*New 3x3 PB*
Scramble:
R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' B U' B' F2 U B R U L U'

Inspection: z2

Solve:
L' D R' // Cross (3)
L' U L // F2L #1 (3)
U2 L U' L' // F2L #2 (4)
U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L #3 (12)
U' R U2 R' U R U R' // F2L #4 (8)
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (10)
y R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL (11)

51 moves HTM/10.65 seconds = 4.789 TPS


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 2, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Dayan 4x4 came in the mail yesterday, solved a couple of times and then did ~100 solves today. About 6 sub1 singles  PB is 52.48 atm. This greatly surpassed my 4x4 achievements with my old Maru. It's quite nice now but I'm confident that it'll be even better in the long run.


Wait, what?


----------



## Mal (Jan 2, 2012)

4x4 PB avg of 5:

Session Average: 1:13.68
Best Time: 1:12.29
Worst Time: 1:27.54
Individual Times:
1:13.81, 1:12.45, (1:27.54), (1:12.29), 1:14.79

I was using my new Sheng Shou V3!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2012)

sq1
30.10, 40.41, 31.83, 23.67, 38.42, (45.97), 29.24, 33.85, 32.20, 39.47, 33.78, (19.05) = 33.30

19.05 (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, 2) / 



EDIT: LOLNVM

best avg5: 24.39 (σ = 2.12)
(19.05), 26.79, 22.77, (27.76), 23.60

best avg12: 28.87 (σ = 5.10)
29.24, 33.85, 32.20, (39.47), 33.78, (19.05), 26.79, 22.77, 27.76, 23.60, 28.76, 29.90


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 2, 2012)

1 or 2 days apart:



theZcuber said:


> *2x2:* 4.80, (5.21), 4.55, (3.68), 4.75 = 4.70 [PB]
> *3x3:* 19.08, 18.94, (19.91), 19.13, (17.58) = 19.05 [PB]
> *4x4:* 2:30.40, 2:40.22, (2:40.31), 2:15.91, (1:57.78) = 2:28.84 [PB]
> *3x3 FM:* 32 HTM [PB]
> ...


 



theZcuber said:


> Yay improvement (I've only been cubing since April)
> 
> (23.02), 14.52, 18.88, 14.66, 17.72, 17.16, *10.65, 13.19, 13.41, 13.09, (9.34), 13.88
> 
> ...



and you still deny lying about your times?


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 2, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Wait, what?


 
Yes Jon, I do 4x4 nao


----------



## TMOY (Jan 2, 2012)

aronpm said:


> 19.05 (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, 2) /



Got 20.92 on it, completely normal solve. What's so special about it ?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Got 20.92 on it, completely normal solve. What's so special about it ?


 
Cubeshape was easy for me (1 twist setup to kite-scallop), CO was 1 twist, CP was J-J and EP was adj-adj.


----------



## Florian (Jan 2, 2012)

Forced LL-Skip

1. 7.62 R' L2 B U D' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 F D F' U2 R' F2 B' U' L' F' R U2 R2 

D U' F' U' L' U' R r2 D * //Cross (9)*
R' U2 R y' R' U' R * // F2L#1 (6)*
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L *F2L#2 (8)*
U2 L U' L' U L U L' * // F2L#3 (8)*
U2 R U' R' U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 *// F2L#4+WinterVariation (12)*

43/7.62=5.64


----------



## Mal (Jan 2, 2012)

Florian said:


> Forced LL-Skip
> 
> 1. 7.62 R' L2 B U D' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 F D F' U2 R' F2 B' U' L' F' R U2 R2
> 
> ...


 Good job!


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 2, 2012)

2 days after I started cubing for the first time in 1 and a half years, I get a sub-40 avg. of 5.

1. (48.64)
2. 35.51
3. 36.48
4. 43.58
5. (26.63)

Average, 3 of 5: 38.52

Well. This looks promising!


----------



## JackJ (Jan 2, 2012)

11.27 single on hi-games. Full step. fruruf + U perm.


----------



## timeless (Jan 3, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
avg 5 + 12 pb
Average of 5: 26.00
1. 25.55 R L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B D' U' R' F B2 L F L R2 U2 D2 L' U2 D' F' B2 
2. 26.07 L' F2 B2 L U2 R2 U' L' U' L' F2 L' R2 B F' D L2 R' F' L' R U F2 L' R 
3. (31.62) B2 F' U2 B D U' B2 R' D' L' B2 U L U' L B2 L2 U D2 F' D' B' F U2 D 
4. (25.37) D B U L R F U' B R2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B' D' R F2 R2 U2 R2 B U R2 
5. 26.38 L' B L U' B F2 D' F U2 R L B' R' F' U' B L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R L

Average of 12: 29.18
1. 25.55 R L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B D' U' R' F B2 L F L R2 U2 D2 L' U2 D' F' B2 
2. 26.07 L' F2 B2 L U2 R2 U' L' U' L' F2 L' R2 B F' D L2 R' F' L' R U F2 L' R 
3. 31.62 B2 F' U2 B D U' B2 R' D' L' B2 U L U' L B2 L2 U D2 F' D' B' F U2 D 
4. (25.37) D B U L R F U' B R2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B' D' R F2 R2 U2 R2 B U R2 
5. 26.38 L' B L U' B F2 D' F U2 R L B' R' F' U' B L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R L 
6. 29.77 U2 B L F D' F' B2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 U R2 U' F U2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 U2 R F' 
7. 29.45 R' F' D R F U L' R D2 F B' U L2 U2 F B' L' U D B R' U2 L R' D2 
8. (DNF(31.03)) F' L F' B2 R2 B2 R' B R2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 B' R' D2 B2 D R U2 R D' U' F'
9. 29.94 B2 R F2 D' B' R L2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 B U B F' D B' F D B2 L2 F' B D2 
10. 31.94 U' F L2 F2 R' U2 L2 U D L R B2 U2 R2 U' F' U L B U F' U L2 U' D 
11. 33.94 D' L' R' B2 D' U F2 D' R L2 D U' R' B F' D' L U D F R' U' D2 F' L' 
12. 27.17 F2 L U2 L' D' U' R D2 U L U R2 F U' R F2 B L2 F R2 D2 B' U' B' F2


----------



## timeless (Jan 3, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow beat pb again

Average of 5: 23.53 (σ = 0.86)
Average of 12: 27.46 (σ = 3.47)
1. 24.03 F D B2 D L' U' F' R' B' D' B2 D' B' R D2 F D' B F2 D2 F U' D' L' B' 
2. 24.23 F R' L2 U' R' L2 D2 L' F D R2 L' B2 D2 B F2 R' U' D F' L' D2 L U2 L2 
3. (35.30) U2 D' F' D2 U' R' F2 D B' U F B2 U2 B' R' L B' U D L' F D L R F2 
4. 22.32 B F D2 L R' D B F2 R' F R B F' R' F' U' D' B2 L F' D2 B' R' D' B 
5. (21.13) B' D B2 R' U F' D' B F2 R2 B U2 B' L' D L U' F B U R' B2 L' D B2 
6. 33.02 B R' D U' R' F R' L2 D' R' F L2 F2 L2 B F' U2 L2 B L U' D B2 D' L 
7. 31.04 L' F2 B D U' L2 U R' B' L' R' U2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 D U R' L' U' D' B2 D' 
8. 28.66 L' R U' R' L2 F' D2 R D' B D' U' B' L R' U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' L2 B U B' 
9. 25.80 L' D' U B U R2 B R2 F2 U2 D2 R U R' B2 F2 D R2 U2 D' R' D U' R2 L2 
10. 31.92 D' B2 U L' R2 U' R F' L2 D' U B2 U2 D' F' R2 U2 F2 B2 L' R U2 D' B D2 
11. 25.52 R B L2 U R2 F' D' F' U' D F' U' L' F B' D R' D2 B R' L' B' D' B' R 
12. 28.06 B' F2 U B2 R F' D U2 L R2 B F D' F U' B2 D F' L F' U' B' L2 B' U


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 3, 2012)

8.15, 8.46, 8.71, 8.51, (10.22), 7.96, (7.57), 9.08, 8.23, 9.30, 9.08, 8.70 = 8.62








Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.62
1. 8.15 R D2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 R U2 L R' F' L' U F R2 F D R2 B' 
2. 8.46 F2 U2 B2 D U' F2 D R2 F2 U' R' U2 L' B' F D' U2 L2 U' F R2 
3. 8.71 R D2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 F D' L B' U F L2 B' U2 B 
4. 8.51 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D R2 U B L R D2 B' D U B' L2 F2 
5. (10.22) L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F L' B' D F2 U2 R' U L' R2 
6. 7.96 L2 D' B2 D2 L U2 F' B D' F R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 D' 
7. (7.57) F2 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 F' U' F' U2 B2 L B' D' R' D 
8. 9.08 R F' R' F B2 R2 U2 F' R' U' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F B2 R2 B' U2 B' 
9. 8.23 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U F' D F L2 U' R' F2 L B' R' 
10. 9.30 F2 U R' U' R' L B2 D2 L F' U2 R2 U' F2 U D2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' 
11. 9.08 B2 D2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 F' D R2 U' B F L' U R' D2 B' 
12. 8.70 D' F' D2 R F' L2 B' U2 D R2 U2 L' D2 R F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L'


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 3, 2012)

PB Ao5 on video: 17.31. :3 Will upload to youtube and here as soon as possible. 

Edit: 


> 8.15, 8.46, 8.71, 8.51, (10.22), 7.96, (7.57), 9.08, 8.23, 9.30, 9.08, 8.70 = 8.62



Holy ****! O.O

DoubleEdit: Scrambles:


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jan 2, 2012 10:25:25 PM - 10:28:21 PM

Mean: 17.25
Standard deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 16.04
Worst Time: 18.29

Best average of 5: 17.31
1-5 - 16.75 (18.29) 17.25 (16.04) 17.93

1. 16.75 U' L2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F D F D' R L2 D R L' D'
2. 18.29 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B U' R D R B' L D2 U' B'
3. 17.25 D F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F R' B' R2 D' L' D F2 D' R' U'
4. 16.04 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L U2 F R L' B2 U2 B' D' U
5. 17.93 U F2 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' F R' B U F' D2 L2 B R' U'


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2012)

6x6x6 OH

6:46.54 single

7.25.03 avg5
7:15.71, 7:50.29, 7:09.08, 6:46.54, DNF(6:08.85)

The DNF was about 30 seconds away but I dropped the cube on the keyboard :|


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 6x6x6 OH
> 
> 6:46.54 single
> 
> ...



 That's impressive. Tough luck on the DNF. Were you doing parity one-handed as well? I could never remember the alg lol it's all muscle memory for me.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, of course  Parity really sucks though, extra moves at the end of a solve like that are no fun.

(By the way, the full session was something like 8, 8, 9, DNF, 7, 7, 7, 6, DNF.)


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2012)

More 6x6 PBs

stats: (hide)
number of times: 7/7
best time: 4:14.70
worst time: 5:06.98

current avg5: 4:33.80 (σ = 10.59)
best avg5: 4:29.95 (σ = 8.00)

session avg: 4:39.16 (σ = 14.10)
session mean: 4:39.64

5:02.09, 4:32.34, 4:14.70, 4:19.17, 5:06.98, 4:38.32, 4:43.89

Too tired to continue to 12 although I'm sure it'd be about 4:45 or less if I weren't tired. Learning more OLLs cuts off a considerable amount of time from the LL. The two sub-4:20's are my first ever and they came one after the other. If I continue to improve so quickly I may have to get to a nearby comp with 6x6 and kick some tail. I think sub-4 is reasonable before April 1st. Another cool thing about this average is that there wasn't a spontaneous 5:45 like most of the others.

I'm throwing my 6x6 times in my sig since I don't care about 3x3 nearly at all.


----------



## Julian (Jan 3, 2012)

OH single: 16.97

U F' R2 U D L' U R' B2 D L U2 D' L D' B D' R2 L' U2 B' L2 R2 U' D'

x (U' D') R' x' u'
y U' R U2 R' U R U R'
y R U' R' y R' U' R
U' y' R U R'
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2

First sub-20


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 3, 2012)

Clock 
number of times: 50/50
best time: 6.56 - very lucky; lost scramble :/
worst time: 12.25

*best avg5: 8.31 (σ = 0.49)* - subNAR (8.44) 
*best avg12: 8.80 (σ = 1.04)* - first sub9

session avg: 9.43 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 9.41


Spoiler



8.44, 8.84, 9.67, 8.22, 8.92, 9.08, 12.25, 8.99, 10.71, 9.36, 9.74, 8.17, 10.31, 9.96, 9.48, 8.66, 9.13, 10.96, 10.48, 8.09, 10.94, 8.77, 9.55, 11.10, 10.43, 8.67, 9.19, 8.98, 9.58, 8.81, *7.11, 10.57, 9.41, 10.09, 7.75, 8.66, 11.12, 6.56, 8.51, 8.55, 9.16, 8.21*, 10.88, 10.44, 10.37, 8.84, 10.03, 9.05, 9.56, 10.25


----------



## Mal (Jan 3, 2012)

Just did 25 OH R, U solves and got this:
Session Average: 13.53
Best Average of 5:10.13
Best Time: 7.86
Worst Time: 23.72
Individual Times:
17.52, 9.60, 13.61, (23.72), 13.26, 16.56, 10.26, 9.36, 10.78, 12.07, (7.86), 13.05, 11.56, 12.24, 17.03, 17.36, 21.62, 12.32, 10.66, 17.58, 10.06, 13.46, 14.60, 12.99

I hope soon these can be my full solve OH times! And I only did 25 solves cause it's getting cold in my house.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2012)

Somehow got a new 5x5sim PB single 
45.199 = 258 @ 5.71

Also, 1:07 Square-2 single. Is that good? bad? embarrassing?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 3, 2012)

Sim? I've got a sub 40, and averaged about 55 at one point.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2012)

1.55, 1.84, 1.40, 1.94, 2.55, (1.28), 2.22, 2.40, (3.55), 2.40, 2.06, 1.50 = 1.99 2x2 average of 12.
With my new WitTwo.  I've already tightened it 270 degrees and silicon lubed it. Sooo much better.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2012)

19.24 AO100, and 2 12.xx NL singles. This is OH.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 3, 2012)

wut da fuk

(9.43), (11.46), 9.56, 9.84, 9.57 = 9.66
9.65, (9.43), 11.46, 9.56, 9.84, 9.57, 9.99, 10.01, 10.98, 10.63, (12.37), 10.65 = 10.23

all full step except for the 9.65

edit: 11.48 avg100


Spoiler



10.82, 11.31, 12.21, 10.19, 10.71, 13.14, 11.90, 11.66, 11.94, 10.76, 12.15, 12.40, (15.53), 13.06, 12.98, 11.98, (14.17), 9.65, 9.43, 11.46, 9.56, 9.84, 9.57, 9.99, 10.01, 10.98, 10.63, 12.37, 10.65, 11.15, 13.49, (14.02), 11.13, 10.90, 11.66, 13.16, 9.65, 12.36, 11.36, 11.87, 10.91, 12.42, 12.65, 11.60, 10.12, 12.31, 11.15, 12.68, 11.71, 11.11, 10.35, 12.07, (14.39), 10.79, (8.07), 10.67, 9.45, 12.08, 12.12, 12.13, 13.76, 12.15, 13.30, 11.77, 11.59, (8.78), 13.30, (8.85), 11.42, 10.50, 9.98, (14.69), (9.34), 10.80, 12.70, 9.99, 13.65, 10.55, 13.46, (9.07), 12.05, 11.51, 12.53, 10.91, 10.64, 13.67, 11.85, 11.42, 12.68, 10.58, 11.72, 12.10, 11.56, 11.84, 10.18, 10.73, 11.40, 11.12, 11.17, 10.33


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats Mike!

My accomplishment:

Best average of 5: 8.35
10-14 - (7.92) 8.49 (10.88) 8.55 8.02

10. 7.92 D2 B2 D R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U F' R' B' F2 U' B2 F' U R2 U' L2
11. 8.49 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' B' D2 R2 L' B2 U' F' D' F' R' U'
12. 10.88 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U' F' D L2 B D2 R' F L' B2 D' U
13. 8.55 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R' U' F' R' U' R2 L2 F D2 F'
14. 8.02 U' B2 U' L2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 D' L' D2 U2 F' R2 L D' B R' U

Next solves were 9, 7, 12, 11, 11


----------



## plechoss (Jan 3, 2012)

7.89 OH single  forced oll skip
U' B' D U B D' R' L' D F L2 B' L2 D U2 L2 B' F U L U D2 B2 L U' 

x2 r U' r' U' R D' R U2 R' U' R' 
U' R' U' R U' R' U R 
y2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U' 
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
pretty lucky if you ask me


----------



## Mossar (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at this xxcross above it's impossible  It's terrible, in our country you can be out of stage with sub20 avg or even sub17/18 avg if all best OH solvers from Poland would come -.-

I'm not as cool as plechoss, I've got terrible LL so I wanted to show my OH F2L times. Only few tries, maybe 30 solves, so it can be sub9 I think.

single: 7.73
avg5: 9.19

avg12: 9.56

8.61, 10.90, 9.94, 9.15, 9.22, 9.20, 8.42, 9.66, (11.03), 9.86, (7.73), 10.62


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2012)

7.792 Clock single


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Sim? I've got a sub 40, and averaged about 55 at one point.


No, a real one. I know other people have 50ish singles on it, but I have no Square-1 skills, so I'm sure that has an effect.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 4, 2012)

New PRs!

26.41 av5
21.88 NL single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2012)

10.65 3x3 AO100, and 7.00 single. If I hadn't already sub 7'd before this, that cube would be destroyed.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 4, 2012)

6x6
PB single (first sub 3 ) and avg12 (barely).

3:41.17, 3:34.16, 3:36.29, (3:56.16), 3:29.14, (2:55.52), 3:30.33, 3:31.75, 3:51.13, 3:39.07, 3:36.48, 3:46.76 => 3:37.63


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 4, 2012)

10.86 OH

F2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 R' B2 D2 U' R' D U2 B R2 B2 F U2 



Spoiler



x2 y L' R' U' y z' U2' R U [6/6]
R U R' U' R U R' U' [8/14]
z' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R [8/22]
U R U' R' U R U R' [8/30]
r U R' U R U2 r' [7/37]
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 [12/49]



49 HTM / 56 ETM || 4.51 TPS / 5.16 TPS


----------



## chris w (Jan 4, 2012)

10.58[7.94], 10.15[6.34], 11.37[7.85], 11.31[6.92], (16.14[10.21 fly went up my nose :/]), 11.82[7.38], 11.34[6.67], (8.24[6.46 pllskip]), 10.15[6.80], 12.63[8.38], 10.14[6.81], 12.87[7.99] = 11.24[7.32]
using bld mode on qqtimer to record f2l times during the solves. 

7.32 f2l avg
3.92 ll avg


----------



## Florian (Jan 4, 2012)

2x2 average of 100 Pb
Method: Ortega
Cube: WitTwo

Average of 100: 3.90


Spoiler



1. 3.76 U' F2 U F R U2 R F' U 
2. 2.82 U2 F R U F' U2 F U' 
3. 4.89 F2 R' U2 F U2 R' U2 R U' 
4. 3.88 U' R2 F R' F U' R U' 
5. 3.69 F' R2 F' R2 F' R U2 F2 
6. 2.80 R2 U' F U F U' R F' 
7. 4.93 U R' U F U2 R' U F U2 
8. 2.00 U F R' F' U F R' U 
9. 3.85 F' R2 F' U' R' U F2 R2 U' 
10. 4.04 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F U2 F U' 
11. 3.94 U2 R U' F' R U2 F' R2 
12. 3.08 R' U F' R' U F' R2 
13. 4.15 F' R' U F U' F2 U' R 
14. 3.92 U2 R' F2 R2 F' U F' U2 R' U' 
15. 4.76 R U' R2 F2 U' R' U R2 U2 
16. 4.57 U R' U F' U2 R F R2 U R' 
17. 3.61 U F U2 R U R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
18. 3.53 F2 R' U F U2 F R2 U2 F2 U' 
19. 4.22 F' R' U2 R' U' R F' U R' U' 
20. 4.48 F' U' F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R 
21. 2.43 F U2 R2 U R' U2 R' 
22. 3.35 U' F R F' U F' U F' 
23. 4.53 F R2 U2 F U R2 F R' U' 
24. 3.53 U' F' R2 F R2 U' R' F R 
25. 5.01 U F' R F2 R' U R2 U R U' 
26. 4.89 R F' R U R2 U R' F' U 
27. 4.20 R F R2 U R' U' R2 U' 
28. 2.27 U2 R' F2 U2 R F U' 
29. 4.40 R2 F' U R2 U' R' U2 F 
30. 3.71 R F2 R U' R' U' F2 R' U' 
31. 2.26 U2 F' U' R F' R2 F R' U 
32. 3.88 R' U' F2 U R' U R' U F 
33. 2.67 R' F R' F2 U F R F2 U2 
34. 5.25 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 
35. 4.18 U R' U2 F2 U' R F R' 
36. 2.30 U' F' R2 F R2 F U2 F' 
37. 3.87 U' F2 R F' U2 R' F2 R2 
38. 5.23 R U2 R' F2 U F' R' F U2 
39. 4.17 U' R2 F' U' F2 U F2 R U' 
40. 3.59 R' F2 R' U R' U2 F U' F 
41. (1.70) U' R2 F2 R F2 U R' F' 
42. 3.43 F' U2 F U' R2 U' F' U 
43. 3.75 F2 U F R2 U' R' F2 R2 U 
44. 3.17 U2 R' F' U R' U F' R U' 
45. 5.57 R' F2 R U' F U' F2 U2 
46. 3.77 F2 R' F R' U F' U' F' R 
47. 3.84 R2 F U R2 F' R' F' U 
48. 4.68 F' R2 F R' U2 R2 U' R 
49. 3.89 U2 F U2 F' R F2 U' 
50. 4.12 U R F' U2 R F' R F R' 
51. 5.04 U' F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U' R2 
52. 5.00 F' R' U2 R' U F' U' F R' 
53. (5.63) F U' F' U F' U' F2 U' R 
54. 4.22 U' R' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' R2 
55. 3.22 U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F' R U 
56. 3.87 F2 R' U' R' U F2 U' F R' U' 
57. 4.53 U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' F U' 
58. 3.68 R2 U R F' U F' R' F2 R2 
59. 4.07 R F U' R' F R2 F' U F 
60. 2.88 U' F U2 F' R F' U R U2 
61. 3.81 U2 F' R F' R' F R2 U' R' U' 
62. 4.06 U2 R2 F R U2 F' R F2 R U2 
63. 3.49 F2 R' U2 R F U2 R F2 R2 U' 
64. 4.34 F U2 R' F' R U R' F R' 
65. 3.53 F R' F2 R F' U F U2 R' 
66. 4.20 R F' R2 U2 F U R F' U2 
67. 4.52 R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R F U 
68. 4.51 F U F U2 R' F2 U' 
69. 2.97 U2 F2 U' F U R' U R' U' 
70. 4.58 F R' F2 U2 R F' U R2 
71. 2.98 F U' R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 
72. 4.49 U2 R2 U F U' F R' U2 R U' 
73. 4.93 F2 U' F' U2 R F2 R F' 
74. 4.84 R U' R2 U R' U F' U2 R' 
75. 3.03 R' U' R' F' U F R' U2 
76. 3.91 U R F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' F' 
77. 3.53 F' U F' U' F2 U' F U2 R2 
78. 4.71 F2 R F U' F U' R2 F2 U' 
79. 3.67 F U' F2 U R' F U2 F2 R2 
80. 3.33 U R' U2 R2 F R' F U R U' 
81. 4.04 F U' F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 
82. 1.97 F2 R2 F U' R2 F' 
83. 4.08 R U' F R U2 F' U2 F' U' 
84. 3.61 R2 F R' U2 R F2 R U' R' 
85. 2.69 U F U' R F' U' R U2 R 
86. 4.76 R U2 R' F U2 R U2 R F' U2 
87. 3.53 U' R F' U' R F2 U' R F 
88. 3.17 R' F2 R F' U R' U2 F2 R2 U' 
89. 4.29 F' R' F' U R' U2 R F2 
90. 4.05 U2 R2 U F' R U' R F' R' 
91. 5.46 R F U F2 R' F2 R U' F2 
92. 5.55 F2 U' R2 U F' R' U R' F' 
93. 4.37 F' R' F' U F2 R2 F' U F2 U' 
94. 4.42 U2 R F2 U' R2 U R2 
95. 3.76 U F2 U' R2 U F2 U' F 
96. 2.87 R F2 R U' F2 R' F2 R' U2 
97. 3.80 U R2 F U' R U2 F' R2 
98. 2.59 R' F2 R' F U' R F2 U 
99. 4.56 F R F R2 F R2 U' R' U2 
100. 3.36 U2 F' R2 U2 F U R' F2 U2



Best 5
1. 1.70 U' R2 F2 R F2 U R' F' 
x y' R' U R2 
R' F R2 U' R2 F R
10Moves/1.7=5.88tps

2. 1.97 F2 R2 F U' R2 F' 
y x' y F R2 U' R2
R2 U2 R' U2 R2
9/1.97=4.57

3. 2.00 U F R' F' U F R' U 
x' y' R' (R' U' R U)*2 
R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2
15/2=7.5 

4. 2.26 U2 F' U' R F' R2 F R' U
x2 y2 F
F R U R' U' F'
U' R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U
16/2.26=7.08

5. 2.27 U2 R' F2 U2 R F U' 
x U2 L U L'
U' R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
12/2.27=5.29


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 4, 2012)

HOLY ****ING ****.

I went to the updated QQtimer to check out the BLD mode for F2L. Third solve in, BAM NEW PB.

11.69[9.43] L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' B2 U R' U B R' D2 R' B R D2 L'

U F' U D L D2
R U R'
y' L U L2' U' L
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R
L' U L U' L' U' L
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'

Only the 5th timed 3x3 solve I've done all year... <3

First sub-12 ever and it's not even in my homestate. 

EDIT : Then when I went to throw my cube back over by my bag (I'm at my mom's place), I stopped about 15 feet away from it and threw it one-handed, over handed like a lob. The cube sank perfectly into the bag. It was barely open so the cube made it into a hole that was about 3 inches wide and 5 long. Holy ****ing ****.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> HOLY ****ING ****.
> 
> I went to the updated QQtimer to check out the BLD mode for F2L. Third solve in, BAM NEW PB.
> 
> ...


 
You're improving really fast, keep it up!  Close to sub-10 eh :tu


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2012)

9.74, 12.09, (8.41), 12.82, 12.88, 9.79, 12.15, 11.82, 11.79, 13.22, (13.33), 11.75 = 11.81 avg12, done while listening to _John Travolta Wannabe_ for the first time 

2 counting sub10s wut

Best avg5 was at the start of the session: (13.30), 12.55, 9.74, 12.09, (8.41) = 11.46

My sub10s are almost always fullstep  LL skip please. I had 5 sub10s in 100 solves which is good though

EDIT: Lol I forgot, the 8.41 was cross skip:
8.41 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R' D R' B' R U R F2 U' L2 

z2 // inspection
D // cross 
R U' R' // F2L #1
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 L U' L' // F2L #2
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L #3
U2 R U' R' U' y' L' U L // F2L #4
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL

8.41sec : 55 htm @ 6.54 htps : ~62 etm @ ~7.4 etps


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 4, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> You're improving really fast, keep it up!  Close to sub-10 eh :tu


 
Thanks so much, but not really; I'm still averaging about mid18s-low19s. I just get really lucky every now and then.


----------



## Murderbydeath (Jan 4, 2012)

Not even two weeks ago, I was averaging 90 secs. Today, I did this:

Rubik's cube
Jan 4, 2012 5:49:57 AM - 6:13:36 AM

Mean: 53.02
Standard deviation: 5.55
Best Time: 42.12
Worst Time: 58.70

Best average of 5: 51.22
7-11 - (57.95) 47.59 57.78 (46.05) 48.29

Best average of 12: 53.55
1-12 - 52.86 (42.12) 51.55 58.11 57.13 58.16 57.95 47.59 57.78 46.05 48.29 (58.70)

1. 52.86 F2 D L2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R F' L' D R D2 R2 D2 B' D
2. 42.12 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' F' U2 R' D' F D U L2
3. 51.55 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' L D' R D U' R2 U B'
4. 58.11 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U B F L B' U' B' U2 B2 R L U2
5. 57.13 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 U' B R' B L F' R2 B F' D' U'
6. 58.16 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R' B D' L B L U2 R F U
7. 57.95 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 R' B D' F D F' U' R D B2 U2
8. 47.59 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 U' B' D L F' L2 D'
9. 57.78 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' B F2 L' B U2 F2 U B' F'
10. 46.05 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 L' R2 F D U B D' L2 D R2
11. 48.29 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L D2 L2 B' D L D U F' U2
12. 58.70 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 D F R2 D L D U'

I really need to learn to use my left hand when solving lol. Might just decrease my times a bit!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 4, 2012)

This pb ao12 didnt beat my old one by much but nice to both have an ao12 with no sup 20s and for it to be very consistent but I guess they are much the same thing 

Average of 12: 18.26
1. 19.35 U D2 F2 D2 F2 R F U2 B' D' L' D L2 B' F R' B L F B2 D L2 B2 D U2 
2. 17.11 B L R' D' F2 L U' R' F R2 L' D U' R2 F' U D R2 B L' R2 U' B2 D' B 
3. (16.37) L D B2 D F2 R' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' U2 B F R2 U2 F2 R' D' F2 R' U 
4. 18.32 R U' B' L2 D2 B' U B L' R B L2 U D B' D R' F' U2 D2 B R' L B' F2 
5. 18.38 D2 F B2 U' B' L R2 D B L' F' B' D L R2 U' D' L U2 L2 R' D2 U B F' 
6. 18.16 D2 B U2 D F2 L U R2 B' D B U' L2 D2 F' L2 U B' R' B D' U B U' L 
7. 17.86 B2 L2 F B' D2 U' B L2 B' D2 F2 R L' F B' L U' R2 D2 F' U' R' D' L B2 
8. 18.46 D' B' L' D' U R2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 R L2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F' B' R D' U F B 
9. 18.67 B2 F2 D2 R' L2 B' U' B2 L B2 D' L2 F' R2 B' F' R' F' R2 F2 R' L D2 U2 L' 
10. (19.77) D' L F2 B L' R' U2 F' B U2 D2 F2 B' L' F B D' L' R2 U' D L' D2 F2 U 
11. 18.81 D2 U B' R' D2 F2 B2 R2 L2 D B' D' L' B2 U' B L' F R2 U2 B U' D2 F B' 
12. 17.43 B2 L D' F B R F R L D' R' B2 F2 U2 B' F2 L' B' F2 R L2 B2 R L D


----------



## SveJo6697 (Jan 4, 2012)

YESS Woohooo 
Statistics for 01-04-2012 15:57:47

Average: 9.81
Standard Deviation: 0.59
Best Time: 7.76
Worst Time: 11.96
Individual Times:
1.	10.28	L2 F L' R D' U' L R' D2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' B F2 R2 B L D R' D' L2 F' R'
2.	9.14	L2 R F2 D' U2 F' D R U B2 L R F L' U L' R' D2 B F' U' F U' R' U2
3.	9.96	R' D' U L2 B L U R2 B' D2 U2 R2 U L R F2 L2 B' F' L' B' F U2 L U2
4.	9.64	U F' L' R2 D' F' L2 R' D' B F2 D' U2 R' D' B F' L U' L2 R2 D' U' L R2
5.	10.62	B' F' D' U L D L2 B' F L D' U' F' D B L F' D U2 F' R' D F2 U2 B2
6.	(7.76)	R' D2 U R' F' U' B2 D' U' R U L' D2 B' F D U' B U' L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B'
7.	(11.96)	L' B' F2 L2 R B2 F L' R B2 F' R' B U' R' U2 R2 F L' R F2 U2 F U' R'
8.	10.97	B2 F2 D' B' F' D' U L R' B2 F U F R' D U2 B2 D U L' D' U B' R2 D2
9.	8.67	R U R U2 L' B' F U L' R' D2 B L2 B D R' D B' U R' D' L' U' R D2
10.	9.35	B' F2 R F R2 D2 U' F R2 B F' R' B L R' B F' D2 L' B L' D R' F2 L
11.	9.72	R2 B2 F2 L' U L R D2 U' B' F2 L B F L F' U B U' B F2 D U2 L B'
12.	9.75	L2 R2 D2 B F' U2 B D L2 R' B' F' R F' L' R U2 L R2 F' D' U' F D2 U2
Everything is nl


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 4, 2012)

Fullstep PB watdafuk. Not even 16 hours after my lucky PB.

12.85[7.12] D F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D U R' D2 B' R U2 B2 D R' U F2

y2
R D L R'
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
U L' U' L
y2 R U R' U' R U R' --- BAD JAYCEE BAD. But I didn't know where the corner was. 
U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M'

Sweet.

Next solve could make PB Average of 5 if I beat 19.47.... I got this.

EDIT : Darn. Off of PB by 0.07.
EDIT2 : WTF. 
Average of 5: 15.51
1. 14.49[10.22] L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U L2 R' F U2 B' D2 F' D' F2 
2. (19.47[13.12]) R D2 L U' D2 R' D2 B R' L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 B' D2 
3. (12.85[7.12]) D F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D U R' D2 B' R U2 B2 D R' U F2
4. 18.31[12.65] B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 R' F' L' B2 R' D2 F' U' L U' 
5. 13.73[9.56] R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U' B2 D L B' R' U2 B F' U2 

PB by 0.74.

EDIT 3 : WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF IS THIS.

10.94[5.98] B2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' U' B L B D' L'

D2 U' L
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U2' R U' R' L U' L'
U' R U R'
U r U2 R' U' R U r'
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

I love the new QQtimer. Such easy scrambles.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 5, 2012)

17.12[11.11], 19.44[14.37], 17.80[13.32], 17.69[10.34], (13.70[7.59]), 16.02[11.00], 19.03[12.38], 16.84[11.92], (21.09[14.20]), 18.44[10.30], 15.70[10.48], 17.75[12.14], 16.94[9.79], 18.76[11.83], 14.90[10.13], 17.14[11.52], 19.75[12.97], 19.66[13.13], 16.53[10.60], 18.50[11.99], 18.44[12.99], 16.02[9.04], 19.84[13.88], 20.03[13.08], 18.42[12.24], 20.55[13.58], 16.15[10.48], 18.14[11.49], 18.07[11.98], 17.90[10.90], 17.17[11.08], 19.31[14.05], 17.53[11.47], 19.53[13.78], 19.79[12.21], 19.81[12.87], 17.53[8.61], 19.01[12.00], 20.13[12.00], (21.79[15.19]), 18.68[13.00], 20.59[14.10], (14.33[10.20]), 20.22[12.55], 17.49[12.90], 16.70[9.16], 18.76[13.11], 17.20[12.28], 16.31[9.84], (21.08[15.83]), 20.14[11.97], 18.71[14.65], 19.41[16.25], 16.64[10.10], 17.22[12.29], 19.96[14.50], 19.12[12.79], 19.01[11.95], 17.77[11.67], 15.35[10.71], 20.93[15.80], 19.28[13.86], 17.38[10.96], 16.73[10.96], 18.68[11.81], 19.50[13.16], (21.45[14.66]), 18.10[13.66], 16.98[8.91], 17.44[11.47], 20.98[15.68], 17.91[11.80], 20.60[13.03], 16.04[10.54], 18.91[12.61], 19.45[11.66], 19.75[12.28], 18.90[14.40], 18.91[11.92], 20.92[13.52], 20.95[13.34], 17.60[10.64], 17.60[11.54], 18.70[13.43], 19.97[12.89], (22.25[16.15]), 17.58[14.77], 20.46[16.62], 14.49[10.22], 19.47[13.12], (12.85[7.12]), 18.31[12.65], (13.73[9.56]), 15.26[11.16], 19.33[14.13], (10.94[5.98]), 18.50[13.93], 19.86[12.04], 19.97[14.08], 17.65[9.52] = 18.38 Average of 100. New QQTimer gives me easy scrambles ._. Comments are F2L times.  My LL sucks.


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 17.12[11.11], 19.44[14.37], 17.80[13.32], 17.69[10.34], (13.70[7.59]), 16.02[11.00], 19.03[12.38], 16.84[11.92], (21.09[14.20]), 18.44[10.30], 15.70[10.48], 17.75[12.14], 16.94[9.79], 18.76[11.83], 14.90[10.13], 17.14[11.52], 19.75[12.97], 19.66[13.13], 16.53[10.60], 18.50[11.99], 18.44[12.99], 16.02[9.04], 19.84[13.88], 20.03[13.08], 18.42[12.24], 20.55[13.58], 16.15[10.48], 18.14[11.49], 18.07[11.98], 17.90[10.90], 17.17[11.08], 19.31[14.05], 17.53[11.47], 19.53[13.78], 19.79[12.21], 19.81[12.87], 17.53[8.61], 19.01[12.00], 20.13[12.00], (21.79[15.19]), 18.68[13.00], 20.59[14.10], (14.33[10.20]), 20.22[12.55], 17.49[12.90], 16.70[9.16], 18.76[13.11], 17.20[12.28], 16.31[9.84], (21.08[15.83]), 20.14[11.97], 18.71[14.65], 19.41[16.25], 16.64[10.10], 17.22[12.29], 19.96[14.50], 19.12[12.79], 19.01[11.95], 17.77[11.67], 15.35[10.71], 20.93[15.80], 19.28[13.86], 17.38[10.96], 16.73[10.96], 18.68[11.81], 19.50[13.16], (21.45[14.66]), 18.10[13.66], 16.98[8.91], 17.44[11.47], 20.98[15.68], 17.91[11.80], 20.60[13.03], 16.04[10.54], 18.91[12.61], 19.45[11.66], 19.75[12.28], 18.90[14.40], 18.91[11.92], 20.92[13.52], 20.95[13.34], 17.60[10.64], 17.60[11.54], 18.70[13.43], 19.97[12.89], (22.25[16.15]), 17.58[14.77], 20.46[16.62], 14.49[10.22], 19.47[13.12], (12.85[7.12]), 18.31[12.65], (13.73[9.56]), 15.26[11.16], 19.33[14.13], (*10.94*[5.98]), 18.50[13.93], 19.86[12.04], 19.97[14.08], 17.65[9.52] = 18.38 Average of 100. New QQTimer gives me easy scrambles ._. Comments are F2L times.  My LL sucks.


 
New PB?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 5, 2012)

*nod*


----------



## Riley (Jan 5, 2012)

OH PB by 4 seconds!

PLL skip, I'll reconstruct soon.

D U F' L U B2 U' B L D F U' D F' R' U B' L D L' U B2 R' L' F


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 5, 2012)

Just realized I set this earlier.

Average of 12: 16.94
1. 17.58[14.77] 
2. (20.46[16.62]) 
3. 14.49[10.22] 
4. 19.47[13.12] 
5. 12.85[7.12] 
6. 18.31[12.65] 
7. 13.73[9.56] 
8. 15.26[11.16] 
9. 19.33[14.13] 
10. (10.94[5.98]) 
11. 18.50[13.93] 
12. 19.86[12.04] 

PB. I've set every 3x3 PB I keep track of today <3 Check my PB page linked in my sig to see them all.


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Finally got better at my A perms today, just repeated them over and over. I didn't used to be able to sub 1.4 the A perms and now the CCW was my first sub-1 PLL ever, .99.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Just realized I set this earlier.
> 
> Average of 12: 16.94
> 1. 17.58[14.77]
> ...


 
Just checked your PB page. You're better than me at everything now. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 5, 2012)

Nah, I suck at OH now (not enough practice; don't care for it much) and I got really lucky on all the 4x4 stuff. Still averaging about 1:43-ish, I think?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 5, 2012)

Roux: 14.71

B' F D F U2 B2 U D' F2 R' D2 R2 D' L' B2 D' L' B2 L F B' D B D B'

Inspection: z2 y
First Block: E L' U2 L U2 L (6)
Second Block: y R U' R' L' U' L y' R2 U M2 U f R' f' (19)
CMLL: U x M U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' (30)
LSE: U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' x U L U' M2 U L' U' M' (46)

My 2nd block was horrible, there was an unnecessary turn at the end of the 1st block, the 2nd half of the 2nd block could've been inserted more efficiently, the CMLL had 2 unnecessary turns, the L6E had one of the worst orientations, but overall, good solve!
I atleast liked my first block and the L6E.

alg.garron: http://tinyurl.com/algz2yinspectio

Special thanks to Aron for amazing copy pasta skills, and marvelous formatting.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 5, 2012)

1.75, (2.40), 1.52, (1.25), 1.71 = 1.66 (0.1 slower than PB.)



Spoiler



14. 1.75 R F U F U2 R F' R' U' R' U'
15. 2.40 R U2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R F' R' U'
16. 1.52 F2 U' R F' U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U'
17. 1.25 R2 U F' U2 F2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U'
18. 1.71 U2 R' F' U F2 U F R2 U R U'



Edit: Lololololol
(1.16), 1.36, (2.36), 1.80, 1.63 = 1.60
2.02, (1.16), 1.36, 2.36, 1.80, 1.63, 2.81, 1.88, 1.86, (4.00), 2.19, 2.33 = 2.02



Spoiler



9. 2.02 U2 F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
*10. 1.16 R F U' F2 R U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
11. 1.36 U' F' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
12. 2.36 F R' F' U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
13. 1.80 F' R U2 R' F2 U2 R F' U' R' U'
14. 1.63 U2 F R U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'*
15. 2.81 U F2 U R' U F' U R2 U' R' U'
16. 1.88 F R' F2 R F' R' F2 R F2 R' U'
17. 1.86 F U' F R' U F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
18. 4.00 F R2 F2 U F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U'
19. 2.19 U' R F' U R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 U'
20. 2.33 R2 U2 F2 R F R F' U2 F2 R' U'



4.00 should have been 2.0ish. 

Edit: At least my 7th 1.7 average of 5:
1.69, 1.71, 1.61, (1.59), (1.88) = 1.67

And another sub-2 average of 12:
1.69, 1.71, 1.61, (1.59), 1.88, 2.34, 2.34, 1.80, (2.61), 2.11, 2.09, 2.11 = 1.97



Spoiler



6. 1.69 R2 U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U F' R' U'
7. 1.71 R F' U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
8. 1.61 U' F' R2 U R2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
9. 1.59 F' U2 F R' F2 R F' R' U R' U'
10. 1.88 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
11. 2.34 U F R U2 F2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
12. 2.34 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 R F' U' R' U'
13. 1.80 F' R U F U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
14. 2.61 R2 U R' F' R2 F' R U' F2 R' U'
15. 2.11 U2 R' U R F R' F' R' U2 R' U'
16. 2.09 F' R2 F R U' F2 U' R' U' R2 U'
17. 2.11 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U'



Edit: 2.34, 1.88, 1.59, 2.00, (2.78), 1.80, 2.34, 2.13, 2.00, 1.69, 1.91, (1.56) = 1.97



Spoiler



4. 2.34 R F2 U' R' F R2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
5. 1.88 F U R U2 F' R' U' R' U' R' U'
6. 1.59 F2 U R U' R F U R' U' R' U'
7. 2.00 U' R2 F R F2 R U2 F' U R2 U'
8. 2.78 R2 F U F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
9. 1.80 F2 U2 F U2 F' R U R U R' U'
10. 2.34 R F' R' F U2 F' R F2 U' R' U'
11. 2.13 U2 F R F' R F U2 F U' R' U'
12. 2.00 R' U R' U' F2 U' F R' U' R' U'
13. 1.69 F2 U R2 F U F U R2 F' R2 U'
14. 1.91 R' F' U R' U' R' F2 R' U' R' U'
15. 1.56 R' F' R U' R' F R' U2 F' R2 U'


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 5, 2012)

11.57 hi-games 3x3 single, PLL skip.


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 5, 2012)

7.62, (7.12), (10.64), 7.97, 9.14, 7.75, 7.66, 7.54, 8.29, 8.42, 8.69, 7.84 = 8.09 

EDIT: (5.86), (22.75), 8.46, 8.98, 6.16, 8.16, 7.28, 9.09, 8.94, 7.38, 7.46, 7.65 = 7.96


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 5, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> 11.57 hi-games 3x3 single, PLL skip.



Nice. 



onionhoney said:


> 7.62, (7.12), (10.64), 7.97, 9.14, 7.75, 7.66, 7.54, 8.29, 8.42, 8.69, 7.84 = 8.09
> 
> EDIT: (5.86), (22.75), 8.46, 8.98, 6.16, 8.16, 7.28, 9.09, 8.94, 7.38, 7.46, 7.65 = 7.96


 
Waaaaaat, I didn't realise you were _that_ fast. This is 3x3 right? 

My accomplishment: I did over 720 2x2 solves today.  I want to do more but my stackmat just pretty much stopped working. When I try to turn it on it displays lots of 8s then turns off again. The date and time still display though, even though they are reset.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 5, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> My accomplishment: I did over 720 2x2 solves today.  I want to do more but my stackmat just pretty much stopped working. When I try to turn it on it displays lots of 8s then turns off again. The date and time still display though, even though they are reset.


 
Sounds like it needs new batteries.

Did you take an average of those 720 solves?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 5, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Sounds like it needs new batteries.
> 
> Did you take an average of those 720 solves?


 
That's what I thought, but I just replaced the battery and it still isn't working.

Sadly, the average of the 720 solves was DNF. I've been failing a lot recently. I'm using PPT, which also displays the mean as DNF, but the median was 2.33. Best mean of 100 is 2.57. :fp I need to get 100 solves without too much fail some time.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 5, 2012)

Sub minute 4x4!






Yussss! This has been a long time coming.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 5, 2012)

14.00, 13.84, (12.63), (14.42), 13.02 = 13.62 

Third best average. Just wish i could get these sorta times more often


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 5, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 14.00, 13.84, (12.63), (14.42), 13.02 = 13.62
> 
> Third best average. Just wish i could get these sorta times more often


 

ololol 13.33, (16.60), 13.62, (11.84), 13.17 = 13.37


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2012)

16.09 O5
16.59 AO12
18.98 AO100 OH.


----------



## emolover (Jan 5, 2012)

Got and did an 8x8 solve.


----------



## Julian (Jan 6, 2012)

Average of 5: 11.39
1. 11.52 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R D' F U F' L2 R D B 
2. 11.46 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L B R' F' D2 U L2 R B2 
3. (11.71) L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D R' D' L B' D2 L' U' L2 R' B 
4. (10.97) L2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R' F R D' B D' L' R B2 L' 
5. 11.18 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D U' R2 D' L2 U' R' F R' F R' D2 U' F


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 6, 2012)

12.81 ao12 3x3
12.51 best ao5

Probably PB ao12, but I don't keep track.



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.04
worst time: 15.35

current avg5: 12.51 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 12.51 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 12.81 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 12.81 (σ = 0.68)

session avg: 12.81 (σ = 0.68)
session mean: 12.21



I failed a lot too with a DNS (counted as DNF) where the inspection time started when I started solving, a +2 to make a 15, and a 14.xx  Still really awesome though


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> Got and did an 8x8 solve.


 
What was your time? My first three solves gave me ~18 minute Mo3. I average around 4:50 on 6x6


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> What was your time? My first three solves gave me ~18 minute Mo3. I average around 4:50 on 6x6


 
I didn't time it and I still have not done a timed solve. I think it would 9 or 10 minutes because of how hard the centers are to do.

I average 3:45 on 6x6 and 5:20 on 7x7.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 6, 2012)

My 7x7 is currently missing two centers so I'm waiting for replacements to come. Be sure to post here when you do a timed solve. Have a back up timer ready in case its more than ten minutes and your speedstacks shuts off. I've been using iiTimer.


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> My 7x7 is currently missing two centers so I'm waiting for replacements to come. Be sure to post here when you do a timed solve. Have a back up timer ready in case its more than ten minutes and your speedstacks shuts off. I've been using iiTimer.


 
I will be sure to posts the times tomorrow when my parents won't be pissy for me cubing during the weekday.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 6, 2012)

1:39.97 sq2


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 6, 2012)

times:


Spoiler



26.95, 22.06, 20.34, 17.03, 24.85, 21.21, 21.24, 19.82, 22.69, 20.32, 25.43, 23.01, 21.11, 20.83, 23.45, 21.20, 22.47, 20.06, 25.71, 22.79, 20.04, 22.71, 21.97, 18.12, 26.86, 22.04, 20.19, 22.40, 19.86, 21.25, 18.89, 18.95, 20.47, 17.88, 19.43, *14.97, 19.01, 19.67, 21.51, 13.82*, 18.54, 22.84, 24.21, 21.89, 17.56, 22.21, 18.87, 22.36, 27.57, 21.52, 20.23, 26.06
Bold: Ao5 (17.88)
Green: Ao12 (18.91)



number of times: 52/52
best time: *13.82*
worst time: 27.57

current avg5: 23.31 (σ = 2.42)
*best avg5: 17.88 (σ = 2.54)*

current avg12: 21.87 (σ = 2.29)
best avg12: 18.91 (σ = 1.68)

3 new records in one day? Ao12 beat my previous best Ao5. That was awesome. 13.82 was PLL skip.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 6, 2012)

horrible at big cubes but anyway
10:53.83 7x7 single yay


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 6, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 18.38 Average of 100. New QQTimer gives me easy scrambles ._. Comments are F2L times.  My LL sucks.



... do you do an Ao100 every day or something?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 6, 2012)

Average of 5: 7.95
1. 7.74 D2 L' D2 B' U' L' B' L D' F' U2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' 
2. (8.28) D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 R2 D B' L D' B F2 U B' R F' 
3. 8.06 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' L2 F' R' D2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 
4. (7.37) F' R' U2 F' U' B2 U2 F B2 L U D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 
5. 8.05 D2 R D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R F D L2 R B L B 

Average of 12: 8.80
1. 7.74 D2 L' D2 B' U' L' B' L D' F' U2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' 
2. 8.28 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 R2 D B' L D' B F2 U B' R F' 
3. 8.06 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' L2 F' R' D2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 
4. (7.37) F' R' U2 F' U' B2 U2 F B2 L U D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 
5. 8.05 D2 R D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R F D L2 R B L B 
6. (11.96) D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' B R D U' F2 R2 U2 
7. 9.69 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B D2 U' F D L B R' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 
8. 8.39 F U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L' D' R2 D B R2 D2 U2 B 
9. 10.02 L2 D U F2 D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B F' D' B' R' F' R B' L B 
10. 9.49 D2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' R' D B L R2 B L2 D2 F L2 
11. 9.05 L F2 R' U2 L2 F2 L F2 R U2 L2 D' R U L B F' U B2 D' 
12. 9.27 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B' U R' F' L F D R' B2


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> ... do you do an Ao100 every day or something?


 
Depends on whether I'm busy or not. Pretty much every 3 days? Forever alone.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 6, 2012)

All PB except single. The Best AO5 was from 19.15-16.07


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Depends on whether I'm busy or not. Pretty much every 3 days? Forever alone.


 
Wow I am lucky to get an average of 100 once a month.

I need to make a habit of doing it once a weekend.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> I need to make a habit of doing it once a weekend.


 
So do I. >.<


----------



## Mal (Jan 6, 2012)

3x3 average of 12: 17.69

Yay PB! Quite a few 16.xx singles, actually I think like 6 16.xx singles.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 6, 2012)

8x8

16:25.13, 15:53.64, 15:34.13 = 15:57.63


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 6, 2012)

11.53 hi-games 3x3 full step, but very easy F2L.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 6, 2012)

16*16 Sudoku about 9 hours


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jan 6, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> 8x8
> 
> 16:25.13, 15:53.64, 15:34.13 = 15:57.63


 
A real 8x8?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2012)

All of these are an Average of 5.

Ga Perm (R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R) - *2.56 with 2.10 single*
Gb Perm (R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2') - *1.83 with 1.77 single*
Gc Perm (R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f') - *2.34 with 2.26 single*
Gd Perm (R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2) - *2.28 with 2.15 single*
Na Perm (R U' R' U l U F U' R' F' R U' R U' l' U R') - *2.65 with 2.59 single*
Nb Perm (R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L) - *2.85 with 2.34 single*
*God DAMN I need new N perms. I didn't know my G Perms were that fast. *

F Perm (R' U2 R' U' x z' l' U R' U' l R U' R' U l U' F) - *2.50 with 2.54 single*
V Perm (R' U R' U' x z' l' U R' U' l R U' R' U R U) - *2.23 with 1.97 single.* I may or may not switch to one of the recently discovered ones...
Y Perm (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') - *2.04 with 1.92 single*

Ra Perm (L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2) - *2.00 with 1.75 single*
Rb Perm (mirror of above) - *2.05 with 1.76 single*
Ja Perm (x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2) - *1.23 with 1.18 single.* I LOVELOVELOVE this alg so much.
Jb Perm (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L) - *1.06 with 1.04 single.* Holy ****. I KNOW I can't execute this as fast in a solve 
T Perm (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') - *1.13 with 1.07 Single* Lovin' the TPS. I was doing T Perm over and over again when we had free time in choir yesterday and I got a lot of "WTF" looks. 

H Perm (M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2') - *1.43 with 1.41 single.* The fact that I can't do the M2 trigger is the death of me. I do M' M'.
Z Perm (M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M') - *1.54 with 1.47 single*
U Perm (R U' R U R U R U' R' U2 R2) *1.40 with 1.27 single.* I regrip after the first four moves.... And I'm very inconsistent.
U Perm (inverse of above) - *1.11 with 1.09 single*
U Perm (M2' U M' U2 M U M2') - *1.31 with 1.25 single.* Curse my inability to M2.
U Perm (inverse of above) - *1.41 with 1.35 single.* 0.1 slower than above in both single and average 

A Perm (l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2) - *1.14 with 1.03 single.* Curse my ability to D2. I do D D.
A Perm (inverse of above) - *1.24 with 1.09 single*
E Perm (x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D') - *1.67 with 1.51 single*

I'm getting faster at PLL! Recognition still sucks -.-


----------



## Julian (Jan 6, 2012)

Average of 12: 12.46
1. 12.75 U F2 L' B R D2 F2 D B' R' D2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 R B2 
2. 12.21 U' R' F2 B2 D' B' U L U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L B2 R D2 
3. 11.90 U2 D L2 B' L' D2 B' D' B' R2 F2 R2 U2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' 
4. 13.22 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 U R2 D' L' D2 F' R2 F U' B D L2 U2 
5. 12.30 D' R2 L' B2 D B D R2 U' L2 B' D2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 
6. 11.93 B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 U' L' D2 F U2 R' F2 U L 
7. 13.38 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D U' B' L' U' B2 L D R' B' D B' 
8. 13.08 R2 B2 U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 R F U2 R2 U R B' D' U R 
9. 11.50 L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R B2 L' D' B L F2 L' F' D' 
10. (11.50) D2 R' B2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L F U R' B D' R2 B' F 
11. (15.83+) D' B R U2 F2 R' F' U B R' D2 R D2 B2 R' L' U2 B2 U2 B2 
12. 12.31 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L D' R B' U R2 D B2 D' U2


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> A real 8x8?


 
Yes a real 8x8. Shengshou came on Tuesday. That's not too fast cause I suck at centers but it's still pretty decent and I'll continue to get better quickly as I start to spot pieces quicker.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 7, 2012)

2x2x2 Average of 100: 3.98

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.46
worst time: 4.89

current avg5: 4.07 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 3.24 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 4.15 (σ = 0.33)
best avg12: 3.55 (σ = 0.51)

current avg100: 3.98 (σ = 0.45)
best avg100: 3.98 (σ = 0.45)

session avg: 3.98 (σ = 0.45)
session mean: 3.95



Spoiler



3.88, 3.09, 1.46, 4.30, 4.32, 3.06, 4.03, 3.93, 4.26, 3.61, 4.39, 3.27, 3.37, 3.98, 3.83, 4.43, 3.65, 4.58, 4.18, 4.28, 4.48, 3.59, 3.50, 4.62, 4.46, 4.89, 2.88, 4.57, 4.28, 4.82, 4.05, 3.99, 3.91, 4.25, 4.12, 4.21, 2.68, 4.15, 4.79, 4.30, 3.50, 3.32, 4.35, 4.33, 3.65, 4.03, 4.84, 3.98, 4.26, 3.49, 4.14, 3.70, 3.77, 4.29, 3.71, 3.28, 4.71, 4.85, 3.78, 4.18, 4.16, 4.52, 3.74, 3.69, 4.23, 4.84, 2.91, 3.18, 4.24, 3.58, 4.10, 3.58, 3.29, 2.86, 1.98, 3.57, 4.28, 4.29, 3.47, 4.01, 2.81, 4.60, 3.91, 4.13, 4.19, 4.53, 4.28, 3.98, 3.83, 4.32, 4.44, 3.83, 4.12, 4.66, 4.20, 3.61, 4.58, 4.03, 4.57, 2.92



Woo sub-4! My previous Ao100 pb was like 4.30, so this is awesomesauce!


----------



## timeless (Jan 7, 2012)

sub 20 pb single
19.30 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 U' R' D B' L2 D L2 D R' F

Average of 12: 26.51
1. 27.72 L2 B' L2 U' L' D' R L D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2
2. (22.55) R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U' F D' U R B' U' B L2 U L'
3. 27.33 B R2 F L2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 R U B' R' B' D B F
4. 22.70 U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D L' F2 D' B' U R F R2 U' R2
5. 26.25 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B L' R F L' B R2 U' F2 D2
6. 26.61 L F2 U' R U' F U' F' B' L2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 U B2 D2 L2
7. (35.66) B' D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 R2 B' F' L' D' L R' D B F' L U2 B'
8. 28.82 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' L U' R' D' U2 B D2 F U' F2
9. 26.33 B U2 B L2 D2 B U2 F U2 F2 L' F U2 F2 L D U B' R F' D'
10. 27.96 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U' L' U2 R2 D L R F2 U'
11. 26.07 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 L' B2 U R' F' R' D' U' B' U2
12. 25.31 U L' D2 B' D' F2 L' D' L D' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 B L2 F

avg of 50

Session average: 28.92
1. 27.60 
2. 25.99 
3. 30.98 
4. 29.58 
5. 26.63 
6. 23.01 
7. 28.73 
8. 28.63 
9. (36.53) 
10. 35.29 
11. 25.92 
12. 26.69 
13. 29.80 
14. 30.20 
15. 23.77 
16. 34.58 
17. 27.20 
18. 33.27 
19. 30.88 
20. 33.66 
21. 26.76 
22. (36.86) 
23. 30.65 
24. (19.30) 
25. 24.30 
26. 34.69 
27. 31.55 
28. 29.20 
29. 32.56 
30. 32.13 
31. 34.71 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 F R' D L' B' R2 D2
32. 24.64 L2 B U' R2 F' R D' R2 B' L' U2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D B2
33. 27.45 D R B U2 R' L U F B D L2 D2 R2 B R2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B2
34. 27.72 L2 B' L2 U' L' D' R L D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2
35. (22.55) R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U' F D' U R B' U' B L2 U L'
36. 27.33 B R2 F L2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 R U B' R' B' D B F
37. (22.70) U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D L' F2 D' B' U R F R2 U' R2
38. 26.25 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B L' R F L' B R2 U' F2 D2
39. 26.61 L F2 U' R U' F U' F' B' L2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 U B2 D2 L2
40. (35.66) B' D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 R2 B' F' L' D' L R' D B F' L U2 B'
41. 28.82 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' L U' R' D' U2 B D2 F U' F2
42. 26.33 B U2 B L2 D2 B U2 F U2 F2 L' F U2 F2 L D U B' R F' D'
43. 27.96 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U' L' U2 R2 D L R F2 U'
44. 26.07 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 L' B2 U R' F' R' D' U' B' U2
45. 25.31 U L' D2 B' D' F2 L' D' L D' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 B L2 F
46. 31.92 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 R F D' U2 B F R' B2 L2 F2
47. 30.39 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 R F2 L2 D2 F L R U F' D2 B2 F' L2 F'
48. 27.41 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' L F' U F' R2 F' R D2 U2 F2
49. 27.15 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R D' U L U' R2 U2 B D' U'
50. 32.09 F2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 D F2 L2 F2 D L F2 U' F' D B L2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2012)

At freshcuber

12:05 solve on 8x8.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jan 7, 2012)

Sure, I've done better and it's lucky (no skips, just really easy first block), but I haven't had one of these in a while...



Spoiler











Also, best solve I have on camera so far.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> At freshcuber
> 
> 12:05 solve on 8x8.


Nice, any clue what the record is? I ordered one recently, and I'm very curious to find out how I'll do... (A basic estimate of twice the computer cube record gives me something, but I have no clue how accurate that will be. Hmm.)


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> A basic estimate of twice the computer cube record gives me something


 
Really? Twice?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> At freshcuber
> 
> 12:05 solve on 8x8.


 
Solid time. I'm curious of the UWR. It may be sub-10 but not much lower than that yet. Everyone is still getting used to it. I didn't get a chance to solve mine today. I'll do some tomorrow for sure though. After I relearn a few more OLLs. I'm at 39/57 I believe.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 7, 2012)

6x6 PB avg12
3:22.40, 3:28.08, (3:07.09), 3:21.82, 3:31.35, 3:29.11, 3:29.90, (3:40.13), 3:38.05, 3:28.48, 3:27.48, 3:37.70 => 3:29.44
Pretty consistent, but could be better.


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Nice, any clue what the record is? I ordered one recently, and I'm very curious to find out how I'll do... (A basic estimate of twice the computer cube record gives me something, but I have no clue how accurate that will be. Hmm.)



Double your computer sim? Isn't your PB in the 3:30's. I don't mean to criticize you but I don't think you can get 7 very easily. Sure your look ahead and understanding is far better but it is a rather unwieldy puzzle. It turns well but it is so big and does not automatically align it's self.

Good luck with it.



freshcuber said:


> Solid time. I'm curious of the UWR. It may be sub-10 but not much lower than that yet. Everyone is still getting used to it. I didn't get a chance to solve mine today. I'll do some tomorrow for sure though. After I relearn a few more OLLs. I'm at 39/57 I believe.


 
Thank you! Tomorrow I am going to do a lot of solves and see if I can break sub 10. I really need to work on centers though. On the 12:05 I had a 7:40 centers and it is still strange to do centers the way you have to do them on the 8x8. On the 5x5 6x6 and 7x7 I do a combination of blocks and lines but it seems like it would be in efficient to do so.

BTW 11:46.29 solve as my forth solve ever.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Really? Twice?


My 6x6 times are about twice my computer cube times (good singles are 1:2x / 2:4x or 2:5x) so I think this would be a reasonable baseline estimate for me. Of course, I haven't tried the 8x8 at all.



emolover said:


> Double your computer sim? Isn't your PB in the 3:30's. I don't mean to criticize you but I don't think you can get 7 very easily. Sure your look ahead and understanding is far better but it is a rather unwieldy puzzle. It turns well but it is so big and does not automatically align it's self.


I was estimating more like 8 - but yeah, it's probably a low estimate. We'll just have to see in a few days


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 7, 2012)

28.45 OH average of 100. This was the first OH avg100 I've done.



Spoiler



1. 25.63 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F D' L D' F2 R' L B' R2 B2 R'
2. 30.13 L2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R U' F' U B2 U B' R L2 F U'
3. 28.03 D' U2 L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B' R2 U2 F' R' F' U' L' F2 U'
4. 29.31 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B F2 R F2 D' R2 F R' D L U2
5. 26.97 U F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L' B' R L F2 D' B R2 D2 F' U'
6. 29.97 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' F U L2 U2 R B F L' D U2
7. 29.94 F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U' F' D' L2 B' R' F D2 F' D' L' U'
8. 28.19 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D L2 D L2 B' F' D' R' U2 B2 U F' L' U'
9. 29.08 D2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R B D' L U' L' B L B
10. 27.58 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 R' L' U' B' L U' B2 R B2 U'
11. 24.91 U2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 F U R B L2 B F'
12. 26.27 U F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 D B2 L' U2 F D' L' F D2 R L2 F
13. 24.72 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D U2 L U' F D U' F L' B F2 U2
14. 29.75 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 U L B U F' R D' R2 F2 D L D
15. 25.83 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 R D F' U' R2 L2 D' U' L2 U'
16. 28.53 U' B2 R2 U B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D F' R' F2 R' L2 D2 F R B2 D
17. 25.72 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L2 U F R' B R D' R' L' F D L2 D'
18. 33.21 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B' U B D B D B U2 B R' U'
19. 28.97 U F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U2 R B2 D2 L' D U F2 R' U
20. 28.33 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F' D' R2 U' R D L F' U' R' U2
21. 26.80 L2 D L2 D B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' F' L' U F D2 U' L' B' F2 D' U'
22. 27.58 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 R' B' F U2 R2 B2 D' R' D2 B F
23. 24.69 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D R L2 D B D2 B L' F' L2 F2 U
24. 23.02 B2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 L B D' R2 U B' U2
25. 31.13 D B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D R' D2 B2 R' U F U2 R' B2 L' U'
26. 28.40 D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D' F' D' U2 F2 U' F' R F' L2 U
27. 29.59 D B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U L F' L' B L' F' R2 F2 U
28. 26.34 F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 R U' F2 D' B' R2 D2 L B R U'
29. 30.55 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L' B' D F' L D2 B' D2 B R' U
30. 23.33 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B F2 R U2 L' D2 U L' D' B U2
31. 27.41 L2 B2 D U R2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U R' D R' L2 D' L' U B F2 R'
32. 34.71 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 U' F R2 D2 B U' B2 F U'
33. 25.33 R2 L2 D F2 R2 D' U L2 D' R2 L2 B D F D R B' R F2 R' D'
34. 29.66 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B' U' L D2 B' U F D' L' D'
35. 26.94 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' U B2 U F2 R' F' L' D B' R L B2 D' F U2
36. 28.96 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U F U2 R2 L B2 D2 U' R' D' L U'
37. 30.88 D' B2 D R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 B L2 U' L2 F U2 L' D2 B2 D' U'
38. 25.75 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F R2 L B' D B' U R' F' D' L'
39. 31.03 R2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L U R F2 L' U B R2 F' D' B2
40. 27.56 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B U R' B2 D2 B F' R L' F'
41. 31.22 D B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' B' R2 D' R' U2 L'
42. 27.77 F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 R2 L2 B' L2 U F L D2 R U2 L' F' U'
43. 31.02 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' R' D2 B' U L F R L U2 F' D2
44. 28.47 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' R D2 L U L B' R
45. 30.02 F2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 R' B' F D' L U F L2 D F D2
46. 28.00 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D L B U F' R2 B D L' D B2 R'
47. 32.66 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B2 L' B' R B2 U F' D' B2 D' L' U2
48. 28.53 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' B F D2 B2 R2 U B R D2 R2
49. 29.68 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D U' F2 L2 U' F L D R' L2 F' D' F U' B' D2
50. 26.94 D2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L D B2 U R' B L D' R' F
51. 28.09 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U B' U2 R' B' F' U R' B' U L2
52. 24.68 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 U F2 R2 D L2 B D U B2 L F D' F2 U' F2
53. 27.40 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F' D' R D' L U R2 U' B' F
54. 29.81 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 B2 L' B U F R D2 L B U' L2
55. 29.80 F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 L U' L2 D2 B R' B2 R' F' U
56. 31.08 D B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 F R D F L U2 L' U L' D'
57. 29.66 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B' R' D L D2 F' D F U2 B' D2
58. 29.09 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D L F R' D' B' U' B D2 F2 R U'
59. 26.40 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L D B' R F L2 F' U2 R2 L U'
60. 30.84 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 F L' F' L' U L' U' R' B' L'
61. 24.13 R2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R' D B F2 D' R2 B' D2 B' L U2
62. 25.66 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R' F L B' L B2 R2 L' B' U'
63. 29.06 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F R2 D' U2 B L F' U' B2 L'
64. 31.06 B2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R' B' R U R B2 U' L F2 L2 U
65. 23.11 D2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R U2 L' B2 F D' U F2 D R U'
66. 28.46 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U B R' U' R U L2 F D' F2 U'
67. 30.19 U R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U B' R2 F2 D' L D B2 U B2 F' L
68. 30.77 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B F2 L F2 U' B2 L' D U L U2
69. 28.53 B2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B' L' U' F R2 L' U R2 L D'
70. 24.84 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 U' F U' B L2 B' D' B2 F' L U'
71. 27.05 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 F R D L' F' L D2 U L2 B2 U'
72. 24.22 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 U B2 F2 D F D U' R B2 U' L F L2 B' U'
73. 31.25 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D U B2 L2 U' L2 B R D2 R2 U' B L' D U' L2 D'
74. 36.18 U L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L' F D L U2 R L2 F' U2
75. 28.38 F2 U B2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L D F' D U2 L B R U2 R D'
76. 23.55 B2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' R U2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 U' L
77. 33.71 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U R D2 R' U' B L D' R' F U2
78. 26.84 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D U2 B2 F2 L U R2 D R' B' D U' B2 F U'
79. 29.36 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' B F' R2 D' U' F R D2 B U'
80. 29.75 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' F' L B' R' B' D L' B R D
81. 27.78 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 R F D' B L' D2 B' R2 B' L2
82. 30.52 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D L2 F2 R D' B D' F D B R2 D2
83. 28.75 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R B2 U F2 R' F' L D' B' F2 L'
84. DNF U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' L U' R U' B' F' L' D' L'
85. 31.93 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' F L' B' R2 F2 R D F2 D' R2 D
86. 30.15 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 B U R' B U2 R B U F2 U'
87. 25.21 L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 R' B2 L F2 U' L' F' D' R' D
88. 26.19 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D L' U' F2 R2 U' R' L2 F D
89. 24.86 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 R' B' U' B2 D' F D' F' R2
90. 22.27 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 D' R U2 B F D2 R' F2 D' B' R2 L2
91. 29.91 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 U L' D' F R' B F2 D B2 U' F
92. 25.27 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L' U R2 F' L
93. 32.77 L2 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R' F' D2 F2 L2 B U' F R'
94. 22.55 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F' L2 D2 F' R' L U B' F L'
95. 31.97 D' B2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F D B2 L' F2 R2 D B' F' L' U
96. 31.50 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 D B' R' D2 U2 B' F U' R L B D
97. 28.55 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' L' B' L' U' R2 L' F' D F' D'
98. 32.91 F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U B' R D2 L' D B' L2 F2 U L'
99. 25.52 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' F' B2 R' B U R D' L B2 F' U'
100. 33.41 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 B L U R D2 B F' D' U2 R'



Done with my Guhong. Average of 5 and 12 PBs are still with my Zhanchi.

Edit:    After being terrible at 2x2 for weeks, I finally broke my average of 100 PB!

1.91, 2.34, 2.53, 2.30, 2.41, 2.41, 2.27, 1.90, 2.33, 1.93, 2.69, 2.16, 2.27, 2.71, 1.96, 2.27, 2.38, 1.81, 2.09, 3.50, 1.78, 1.96, 3.00, 1.83, 2.50, 1.93, 2.50, 2.47, 2.72, (5.13), 1.72, 2.22, 2.11, 2.18, 2.59, 2.08, 2.31, 2.11, 3.65, 2.03, 2.56, 2.21, 1.86, 2.75, 1.56, 2.40, 2.09, 2.08, 1.97, 1.53, 2.25, 2.11, 1.84, 2.33, 1.77, 2.11, 2.08, 1.81, 2.33, 1.31, 2.43, 1.81, 2.13, 1.96, 2.11, 2.50, 2.25, 2.41, 2.40, 2.19, 1.78, 1.90, 1.72, 3.05, 2.15, 1.65, 3.11, 2.22, 3.09, 2.69, (1.25), 2.33, 2.31, 1.83, 1.93, 1.91, 3.31, 2.56, *1.83, 1.36, 2.47, 1.86, 1.90, 1.75, 2.55, 2.38, 2.06, 1.77, 1.91, 1.84* = 2.21

A lot less fail than usual. 2.21 is still a pretty meh time (I was getting times faster than this in November), but still beats my old PB by a .13. Best average of 12 (in bold) was 1.98. 

Done with my new WitTwo, using PPT with stackmat connection. PPT doesn't do average of 100, just mean, qqtimer calculates averages of 100 weirdly, and gqtimer can't import times, so I had to type the whole session in to find the best average of 100.

Scrambles for whole session (session average was 2.25):



Spoiler



1. 2.11 U F' R U' F' U R U' F R' U'
2. 1.81 U2 R2 U R' U F' R' U' F' R' U'
3. 1.78 F2 U2 F' R2 U F' U' R U R' U'
4. 2.03 R2 F' U R' U' R U' F U2 R U'
5. 1.50 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 R' U'
6. 1.72 F R F' R U' F' U2 R' U' R' U'
7. 2.41 U2 F' R F U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
8. 2.15 R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U'
9. 2.03 U' R' F2 U F2 U' R U2 F' R2 U'
10. 1.55 R2 U2 F' R F U' F2 R F R' U'
11. 6.03 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
12. 3.44 R' U' F R F U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
13. 1.88 U R' U2 F U2 F U R' U' F2 U'
14. 2.13 F2 U F U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U'
15. 2.52 U F' U R' F2 R U R' F' R' U'
16. 1.91 F2 R' U' R F R2 U' F U R' U'
17. 2.34 R2 U F U' F R' F' R' U' R' U'
18. 2.53 R' F2 U F2 U R' U' R2 U' F' U'
19. 2.30 U F' U F R' F U F2 U2 R' U'
20. 2.41 R F U' F' R2 F' U R2 U R' U'
21. 2.41 U' F' U F2 U F' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
22. 2.27 F' R F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
23. 1.90 F' R F' U2 R F' R' F' U' R' U'
24. 2.33 R F' R' F R' U R F' U' R' U'
25. 1.93 R U' F2 U' F U' F R' U R' U'
26. 2.69 U' F' R U' R' U F' U' F' R' U'
27. 2.16 R F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U R2 U'
28. 2.27 F' U F' U' F2 U' F R U R' U'
29. 2.71 U' F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' U'
30. 1.96 R2 F2 U' F' U R2 F' R U2 R' U'
31. 2.27 F' R2 U R2 U' R F' U' F' R' U'
32. 2.38 F R2 U F R2 F U R F' R' U'
33. 1.81 R' F R' F R U F' U2 F' R2 U'
34. 2.09 R' F R' U R' F2 U2 R' F R2 U'
35. 3.50 R U' R U2 R2 U' F R U' R' U'
36. 1.78 U R' U F2 R F2 U2 R U' R' U'
37. 1.96 R' F2 R U2 R F U' R2 F R' U'
38. 3.00 F2 U F2 U F U F' R F' R' U'
39. 1.83 U R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U'
40. 2.50 F2 R U' F2 U R2 U F U' R' U'
41. 1.93 U' R' U2 F' R2 F R' F U' R' U'
42. 2.50 F' R' F' R2 F R U' R2 U' R2 U'
43. 2.47 R F' U' F U2 R' F' R' F R' U'
44. 2.72 R' F U' R U2 F2 U' R' U R' U'
45. (5.13) R F U2 F R' U2 R F2 U R' U'
46. 1.72 F' R2 U F' U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U'
47. 2.22 R' U2 F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' U'
48. 2.11 U' F2 R' U2 R F U2 R2 F' R' U'
49. 2.18 R F' U2 F R' F R F2 U2 R' U'
50. 2.59 U R2 U2 R' F' U F' R' F' R2 U'
51. 2.08 U2 R2 U F U2 F2 R' U' F' R' U'
52. 2.31 R2 F R2 U R' F U2 R U R' U'
53. 2.11 F' R2 U2 F R' U2 R' F U' R2 U'
54. 3.65 R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U2 R2 F R2 U'
55. 2.03 F' R U2 R U F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
56. 2.56 U F2 U' R' F2 U2 R U2 R F' U'
57. 2.21 F U' F2 R F R U2 R2 U' R' U'
58. 1.86 U F' U2 R' U R F R2 U' R' U'
59. 2.75 R F' R2 U' F' R2 F' U F' R' U'
60. 1.56 U F' U2 F R' F2 R F' U2 R' U'
61. 2.40 U2 R2 U R F' U R2 F' U R2 U'
62. 2.09 U F' U' R2 F R2 F' R U R' U'
63. 2.08 F' R U2 F2 U2 R' U' F' U2 R' U'
64. 1.97 U2 F2 R F' U R2 U' R U' R2 U'
65. 1.53 F R' F2 U R' F2 R U' F R2 U'
66. 2.25 R2 F2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
67. 2.11 U R2 F R U2 R' U2 R F2 R' U'
68. 1.84 R F R F' U' F2 U R F' R' U'
69. 2.33 F R2 F U F' R' U' F2 U2 R' U'
70. 1.77 F' U2 R' U' R U R2 F' U' R' U'
71. 2.11 F' U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 F U R2 U'
72. 2.08 R U' R F2 U' R2 U' F' U R2 U'
73. 1.81 F2 R' U2 F R U R2 U F2 R' U'
74. 2.33 U2 R U' F R2 U2 F U' F R' U'
75. 1.31 U2 R2 U R' U' F U R U2 R' U'
76. 2.43 U' F U' R F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
77. 1.81 R U' F2 U' F' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
78. 2.13 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R F2 U' F' R' U'
79. 1.96 U' F2 U R U' R2 F R F' R' U'
80. 2.11 U R F2 U' R' U F2 U F R' U'
81. 2.50 F R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 F' U R2 U'
82. 2.25 R U F2 U2 R2 U' F' R U' R U'
83. 2.41 U F' U2 R U R2 F R' U' R' U'
84. 2.40 R' F2 R2 F' U' R F2 R U2 R' U'
85. 2.19 F U' R' F2 U F R' F U R' U'
86. 1.78 U2 R U' F R' F' U F U' R U'
87. 1.90 F' U R U' R2 F U R U' R' U'
88. 1.72 R' U' F' R2 U2 F U F' U2 R' U'
89. 3.05 U F U' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F U'
90. 2.15 U2 F2 R' F U' F R F' U' R' U'
91. 1.65 F2 U R F2 R' F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
92. 3.11 R U F2 R' F R F2 U F R' U'
93. 2.22 U R' U2 R' F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
94. 3.09 R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
95. 2.69 R U R F' U R2 U' F U2 R U'
96. (1.25) F R' F' U2 F R F' R U' R2 U'
97. 2.33 R' F2 R F' U R2 F U' F2 R' U'
98. 2.31 U F' R2 F' U' F U2 R' U R2 U'
99. 1.83 U2 R' F R2 F U' R' F' U' R' U'
100. 1.93 U' R F2 U F R' U R2 U2 R' U'
101. 1.91 R F R2 U2 F' U2 R F' U R' U'
102. 3.31 R2 F R' F2 R' U R2 F U' R' U'
103. 2.56 F U2 F' R' F2 U R' U' F2 R' U'
*104. 1.83 U F2 R' F2 R F2 U' R F' R' U'
105. 1.36 R2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
106. 2.47 R U2 R F' R2 F R' F U' R' U'
107. 1.86 F' R' U2 F2 R' F' R F2 U' R' U'
108. 1.90 U2 F' U R' U' F R' F U R' U'
109. 1.75 U2 R' U' F R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U'
110. 2.55 U' F2 U2 R' F' U R2 U' F' R' U'
111. 2.38 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F' U' F2 R' U'
112. 2.06 U' R2 F' U F' R' F2 R U R' U'
113. 1.77 F2 R2 F2 R' U' F' R' U F' R' U'
114. 1.91 R U' F' U2 F' U R' F' U' R' U'
115. 1.84 U R F U R' F U' R2 U' R' U'*
116. 3.88 F R2 U' R F' U2 F U' F R' U'
117. 2.13 R' F R F2 U' R2 U' R' F R' U'
118. 1.96 R U' F' U2 F' R' U F2 U' R' U'
119. 1.58 U' R' F2 R U' R2 F R' U2 R' U'
120. 2.71 U2 F' R' F U' R U2 R F2 R' U'
121. 3.03 F2 U F2 U F' R' U2 R' F' R' U'
122. 2.08 F' R U R2 F' R2 U' F U R' U'
123. 3.36 R' U2 R F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U'
124. 2.21 F' U2 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
125. 2.84 F U' R U2 R F2 U R2 F' R' U'
126. 1.66 R U R' U' F' R2 U F2 U F' U'
127. 3.22 F' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> Thank you! Tomorrow I am going to do a lot of solves and see if I can break sub 10. I really need to work on centers though. On the 12:05 I had a 7:40 centers and it is still strange to do centers the way you have to do them on the 8x8. On the 5x5 6x6 and 7x7 I do a combination of blocks and lines but it seems like it would be in efficient to do so.
> 
> BTW 11:46.29 solve as my forth solve ever.



I do some blocks if they're really easy on 6x6 and 7x7 and so far I've done it once to make the outer two lines on my 8x8 but I had a 2x3 block already, a 1x2 that would fit where it there was a space and figuring out the other 1x2 was really easy. Well, I'm off to do some solves. Will report back with times later.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

3x3 PB average of 5 a few days ago

22.90, 20.40, 24.75, (19.69), (29.06) = 22.68 

PB by over 1 second


----------



## Julian (Jan 7, 2012)

Average of 12: 12.32
1. 12.81 L F2 B2 R U F' L' F2 B' L2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 
2. 11.83 F' U F R' U2 L2 F U' B' R' F2 B2 U2 L' U2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 
3. 12.30 F' R F' B U L2 D' B2 L U F U2 B' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 
4. 12.03 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F D L2 R B R' B L F' D' 
5. 11.00 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L' B U' F' L' U2 F' R' D R' 
6. 13.93 L2 B' F' D2 L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 R' U F' D' R' B' D2 B R2 
7. 13.58 L' F2 R' D2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D' B U L' R2 U R' U2 B R 
8. (10.11) F' B2 R U' B2 L2 F' L' D' L2 F2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B' L2 D2 
9. 12.00 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D U2 R U' L' R' D2 F' U' F' D R2 F' 
10. (14.40) F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 D F R D F' D2 L F2 D R 
11. 10.91 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' F' R B' D' L U' B2 F R F2 L' 
12. 12.77 U B' L U R B L2 F' R' U R2 U F2 U2 L2 U D2 L2 F2 D



Part of a 13.39 Ao100  
During this average, I focused mainly not getting bad solves (14+). Worked


----------



## Riley (Jan 7, 2012)

PB average of 12: 14.55

15.92, 13.59, 13.87, (11.97), 14.62, 13.19, 13.20, 14.31, (17.39), 16.61, 15.42, 14.81,

Too many sup-15's counted.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 7, 2012)

3x3 Ao100: 19.98  at the start i wanted to get someting like sub-23 LOL


----------



## timeless (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how many regrips is ur Ja perm?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 8, 2012)

I got my first sub-13. 12.48! it was extremely lucky, x-cross with extremely easy F2L and a pll skip.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

timeless said:


> how many regrips is ur Ja perm?


 
That alg is one I use and I have no re grips.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 8, 2012)

timeless said:


> how many regrips is ur Ja perm?


 
After the x, it's possible to do it with no regrips, but regripping after the l' feels natural to me.


----------



## timeless (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> After the x, it's possible to do it with no regrips, but regripping after the l' feels natural to me.


 
oh i regrip before the l'


----------



## JasonK (Jan 8, 2012)

OH:
30.33, 35.05, 36.86, (25.79), 30.64, 28.84, 31.25, 34.08, 29.94, (38.57), 33.42, 32.30 = *32.27*

Inching towards sub-30...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2012)

7.90 single  OLL skip


Spoiler



L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D U' L2 U' R' D' B' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' D2

cross: z2 D F' R' F'
F2L1: R U' R' U D L' U' L D' (lolol)
F2L2: U' L' U' L
F2L3: R U' R'
F2L4: y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
PLL: U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

and a funny solution I didn't do:
xcross thing: z2 D F' R' F'
F2L2: U' L' U' L
F2L3: U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L4: y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
LL + F2L fix: x' r2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 R2 B2



EDIT: While I'm here, 12.18 avg100.


Spoiler



11.66, 11.16, 10.81, 13.06, 11.94, 12.79, 13.93, 11.63, 11.67, 13.90, 13.63, 13.36+, 11.39, 12.09, 11.70, 10.52, 14.54, 10.65, 11.31, 11.75, 12.79, 10.31, 13.27, 11.75, (10.30), 11.92, (10.14), 14.34, 12.39, 11.08, 11.85, 10.48, 12.17, 11.09, 12.10, 12.28, 12.95, 12.89, 13.90, (14.68), 12.03, 10.91, 11.64, 11.96, (10.22), 11.11, 14.30, 12.19, 14.50, 12.61, 14.03+, 11.68, 12.00, 11.80, 13.98, 12.02, (14.54+), 13.82, 11.11, (10.27), (15.78), 12.04, 12.27, 10.74, 14.49, 12.48, 12.46, 11.88, 11.07, 12.64, 13.13, 13.09, 11.58, 10.48, 11.13, (17.69), 12.68, 12.75, 12.12, 11.01, 10.31, 11.78, 13.20, 11.22, (15.14), 12.14, 12.53, 13.21, 11.72, 10.70, 11.53, 11.73, 13.07, (8.54), 10.90, 12.45, 11.47, 13.02, 13.53, 10.60


----------



## JasonK (Jan 8, 2012)

11.88 full-step PB

D2 B F2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L' B F U' R' U2 L' D2 F U

x2 R' F U' L2
R' U R U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U L U2 L' U' y R U' R'
y' U L' U L
y' U L' U2 L U' L' U L
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

57 moves / 11.88 = 4.80 tps


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 8, 2012)

I got a nice average of 12 (for me) and a new single PB in OH. I think it was my first sub-30 full step. I usually gets more times just over 40.

*Times*
34.85, 35.64, 37.53, 36.80, *40.04*, 34.32, 37.57, 37.43,* 29.19*, 37.64, 32.31, 38.67

Average of 5: 35.77
Average of 12: 36.23


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2012)

LL nl single: 
2.14 U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F' R2 B' R' B R' F' 
y // inspection
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
2.14 sec : 22 htm @ 10.3 htps : 23 etm : 10.7 etps

That tps would be slow for timing each individually but together that is pretty good


----------



## APdRF (Jan 8, 2012)

5:56.XY Ao5 7x7
5:50.11 Mean of 3
5:39.XY Single


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 8, 2012)

PB single: 12.74 

scramble: D2 R' F L U' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R B F' U D2 F D U2 R2 L F2 B U2 D2 
inspection: x2
cross: r U B R2 r' U L B2
f2l1: y R U R' U2 L U' L'
f2l2: y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
f2l3: y R U R'
f2l4: y U R U2 R' y' U R' U' R
Oll: F' r U R' U' L' U l
Pll: U
47 moves/12.74 seconds = 3.68 tps

So many rotations. >.<

Edit: Lol, just broke it again, another Pll skip.  12.62


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 8, 2012)

5x5

best time: 2:22.85
worst time: 3:16.47

current avg5: 2:38.77 (σ = 4.01)
best avg5: 2:37.89 (σ = 4.87)

current avg12: 2:39.71 (σ = 7.18)
best avg12: 2:39.71 (σ = 7.18)

session avg: 2:39.71 (σ = 7.18)
session mean: 2:41.37

Ao12 is PB, first sub-2:40


----------



## JasonK (Jan 8, 2012)

Haven't done an avg100 in a while:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.06
worst time: 23.20
best avg5: *13.19* (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: *15.30* (σ = 2.10)
best avg50: *15.91* (σ = 1.62)
best avg100: *16.49* (σ = 1.75)
session mean: 16.58

13.63, 23.20, 18.58, 15.60, 16.80, 18.53, 12.47, 18.40, 14.76, 17.55, 18.33, 15.02, 16.76, 17.43, 17.82, 16.81, 19.79, 16.30, 13.60, 14.39, 19.53, 14.03, 14.68, 15.16, 17.30, 15.45, 16.63, 15.90, 14.84, 21.99, 16.80, 16.45, 16.36, 17.87, 15.72, 19.32, 15.00, 18.20, 12.89, 15.76, 12.54, 12.06, 18.43, 13.85, 13.17, 19.26, 17.66, 15.64, 15.98, 17.21, 12.93, 15.57, 16.33, 13.93, 13.92, 16.12, 17.59, 12.91, 18.03, 17.64, 15.19, 18.52, 16.06, 14.34, 15.09, 17.09, 17.32, 18.79, 21.11, 16.08, 15.63, 16.18, 15.43, 16.10, 17.61, 17.43, 16.69, 21.45, 16.95, 17.99, 15.05, 23.02, 16.58, 16.17, 13.88, 17.89, 16.32, 17.69, 21.52, 19.58, 14.20, 17.06, 13.76, 18.35, 15.70, 13.58, 19.38, 16.11, 18.84, 15.90

Avg5, 12, 50 and 100 are all PB


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

8x8 PB Single: 13:53.85

1st solve of the day


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 9, 2012)

Sub18 Sunday contest 

Statistics for 01-08-2012 19:24:33

Average: 17.68
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 15.16
Worst Time: 21.42
Individual Times:
1.	17.08	B' F U2 L U' L2 D F' U' F U F2 D2 F' U' D F D U L B' L D' B R'
2.	19.88	F2 D2 B D L' D' R U' D2 B L B' R2 D2 B2 D R D2 U' L R' U L B' F'
3.	17.81	F' D2 L2 B D F B' U' L' U D2 R' D L' F L F' R L' F' R2 B2 D L2 F
4.	16.44	B2 R D U2 L F' U' L F2 D L D U L F U L' B D2 U2 R D F R' F'
5.	16.98	R' D' R2 L' B' F D' F2 B D2 U' F' L D' R2 D F' U2 R L B' L' D R B2
6.	15.89	R' D L2 D' U2 B' D2 R2 B L D2 B F' D' F' R' D2 R' D2 B2 L B' D' B R
7.	(21.42)	L F' B2 L R2 B' F' L2 F' D R' U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' B' D2 B F L' F' B' L2
8.	17.56	F' L' B' U' B L' D2 R F2 L' R' F2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 L' F' L U2 F' U' L
9.	17.53	F2 B' R U2 R2 U' R' F' U' D' R U2 L' R U' R D' U' B2 D U B' U2 R D'
10.	19.94	U' B2 U2 F' D2 F2 L U' F L2 B2 U R' B2 D2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' F' R2 U R2
11.	17.70	R L F B' L' B U2 D' R2 F' R2 B' R B F' U L U2 L2 R2 D U2 R' L2 F2
12.	(15.16)	B' L D U L D' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 D F' D' F2 B' L U R' B' F2 U'
That was a pretty good average.


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> 8x8 PB Single: 13:53.85
> 
> 1st solve of the day


 
I haven't had any time to do 8x8 this weekend.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

the Mo3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 3/3
best time: 13:53.85
worst time: 16:09.08

current mean of 3: 15:07.26 (σ = 55.81)
best mean of 3: 15:07.26 (σ = 55.81)

session avg: 15:18.83 (σ = 0.00)
session mean: 15:07.26

I started at least three other solves but one had a huge pop, the phone rang on another. They just weren't gonna be speedsolves so they're not included.

Edit:


emolover said:


> I haven't had any time to do 8x8 this weekend.


 
Yea its definitely time consuming and draining to do a mean or average. I did some 5x5 and stuff leading up to it cause I knew once I finished with the 8x8 I'd be too tired to do any more lol


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 9, 2012)

Michal Halczuk could probably do a 5 minute mean.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Michal Halczuk could probably do a 5 minute mean.


 
Maybe. And that's a BIG maybe. The cube is enormous and keeping the layers aligned isn't too easy. 6 minutes is reasonable but 5 is insane.


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Michal Halczuk could probably do a 5 minute mean.


 
I think it would be more around 6 but yes you are right about him dominating 8x8 most likely. 

Edit: Ninja'd 

If i actually put a few hours into it then I think I could be sub ten. Now when I solve 7x7 or lower it seems too easy to do the centers.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> I think it would be more around 6 but yes you are right about him dominating 8x8 most likely.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd
> 
> If i actually put a few hours into it then I think I could be sub ten. Now when I solve 7x7 or lower it seems too easy to do the centers.


 
That's so true lol My 7x7 is still missing pieces but on 6x6 everything is extremely clear on what goes where. I just need to start turning faster through centers.


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> That's so true lol My 7x7 is still missing pieces but on 6x6 everything is extremely clear on what goes where. I just need to start turning faster through centers.


 
Do you know how long it take you to do centers on 8x8? On my sub 12 solve centers were done at 7:45 which means I had a 4 min edges and 3x3 part.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

On the 13 I had centers done at around 8:20-8:40. I had a real easy L2C though. Made a quick 2x6 block and had a line pretty much made right after that.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Do you know how long it take you to do centers on 8x8? On my sub 12 solve centers were done at 7:45 which means I had a 4 min edges and 3x3 part.



It takes me 3 minutes to do one center... :fp

But I don't do big cubes. EVER.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> It takes me 3 minutes to do one center... :fp
> 
> But I don't do big cubes. EVER.


 
Spotting the orbits is tricky. Pieces that can make up an innermost line can also make of one of the in between lines. I miss those ones a lot when I'm scanning the cube looking for pieces.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2012)

8x8 orbits are hard, but they all follow the same patterns as 6x6, so you can definitely get used to them in time.

Square-2 (non sim):
52.38 single
1:06.58 avg5
59.90, 1:13.14, 1:06.70, (1:20.20), (52.38)
1:14.29 avg12
1:01.58, 1:11.37, (1:00.34), 1:19.83, 1:34.55, (2:46.74), 1:06.64, 1:20.63+, 1:17.65, 1:25.86, 1:01.88, 1:02.90


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

OH Single PB (I think)

(39.74) U' L2 R' B2 U2 R B2 U' D2 R D' B2 R F R L2 F' B2 R' U D2 R' B2 F2 R2

Solid Cross, saw 1st F2L pair in inspection and then had a 2LLL which is rare for me in OH due to not knowing full OLL and alg amnesia


----------



## JasonK (Jan 9, 2012)

So close...
30.05, 29.21, 26.77, (24.00), (36.96), 36.08, 32.50, 29.44, 29.16, 35.09, 27.91, 26.61 = *30.28* OH avg12


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> U' L2 R' B2 U2 R B2 U' D2 R D' B2 R F R L2 F' B2 R' U D2 R' B2 F2 R2


x' U L' U2 l y L' R U' D' F'
U2 R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U' R
U r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

Lol.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

Julian said:


> x' U L' U2 l y L' R U' D' F'
> U2 R U' R'
> U R' U' R U' R' U' R
> U r U2 R' U' R U' r'
> ...


 


That solution is insane


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2012)

Julian said:


> x' U L' U2 l y L' R U' D' F'
> U2 R U' R'
> U R' U' R U' R' U' R
> U r U2 R' U' R U' r'
> ...


Oh, very nice. How about the 1LLL?

U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' // LL


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> OH Single PB (I think)
> 
> (39.74) U' L2 R' B2 U2 R B2 U' D2 R D' B2 R F R L2 F' B2 R' U D2 R' B2 F2 R2
> 
> Solid Cross, saw 1st F2L pair in inspection and then had a 2LLL which is rare for me in OH due to not knowing full OLL and alg amnesia



Different scramble, different solution. Same exact time.

39.74 L2 B D2 L2 D' F U2 D L D' F' D' L2 B2 L F' D R' L' F2 D2 U F L F'

34.67 L R D' B2 U' R2 L2 D L2 B2 R F2 B' D U F2 D' R2 L B L F R' D U2 <---Getting better

The complete average: All are PBs

number of times: 30/30
best time: 34.67
worst time: 1:09.10

current avg5: 53.74 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 43.49 (σ = 3.07)

current avg12: 51.85 (σ = 7.12)
best avg12: 48.20 (σ = 5.91)

session avg: 51.24 (σ = 6.87)
session mean: 51.28



Spoiler



1. 58.35 R2 D' F U2 D2 F L' D U2 L' R2 B' D2 L U B2 L B2 L' U F' R2 U2 B R2
2. 51.67 U L2 U2 R' U2 L R2 D2 L2 B R2 B' U' B' L' R' D R D' U2 L' B U L' R2
3. 51.15 L2 B2 R' L2 B L B' F2 U' B2 U D F U B' F' U L' F L2 F' D2 U2 F2 D
4. 45.49 F' D' B2 L2 U L F L U B' R2 B R2 F' D2 L2 R B' R2 B U' R L2 D' R2
5. (1:09.10) U' L D U' B' F' L2 R' B F D2 B R2 B' L' F' U R' U' L U F' R F' L2
6. 55.55 D' U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U R B' L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U B' U B L' D L2 D2 U2
7. 39.74 U' L2 R' B2 U2 R B2 U' D2 R D' B2 R F R L2 F' B2 R' U D2 R' B2 F2 R2
8. 54.14 U' B2 D' B F L R B R2 U2 R U' D B2 R' L' D2 R' L' D' R B' D2 L U
9. 57.88 L F2 B D' R2 L F' B' L2 D2 B U2 R' F U2 F2 R' L' U D' F2 U' D' R2 D
10. 56.50 R' L B2 R D U R2 U F U' F L' R B U2 R B' F U' F2 U' D2 L' D' U'
11. 44.61 B2 U L' B' U' F' B2 R2 L2 U' F D L' D2 F2 U' R2 U R L B' U B' F U'
12. 45.72 F2 R2 D2 F U L' R U B2 U2 R' D2 R F' L2 F2 L' F2 U2 L D U F' L R2
13. 49.63 F2 R2 F' U2 L U L2 R2 B' R' F' L U2 R L U2 B L' F' L R D' F R F
14. 42.93 F' D' B U' D R F D' U F R' L' B' R2 U' R2 F' L R' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2
15. 54.13 R D U' R D' F2 R' D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D R' F U2 L' D2 F L' R2 F B' L B
16. 59.16 U' B U2 B' D' F2 L R2 F' D B' U B' U2 R2 F2 R L U2 R U2 D B' D R2
17. 39.74 L2 B D2 L2 D' F U2 D L D' F' D' L2 B2 L F' D R' L' F2 D2 U F L F'
18. 47.25 B2 D' B' R2 U B2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 F U F2 D' B' D2 B2 U B' U2 B2 D L' B
19. (34.67) L R D' B2 U' R2 L2 D L2 B2 R F2 B' D U F2 D' R2 L B L F R' D U2
20. 59.16 L' R D L U' L B2 L D' B' U B' U F D L R2 U L' B' D2 R' B2 F' D
21. 43.48 L' F D U' L R' F2 D' B F D' L2 B' D2 F' L2 R U2 L R2 U2 F' U' L D2
22. 55.32 F' B2 U' F' U2 F U L' R' B U' L2 B' U2 B D2 F' L2 B' R' L2 D2 B2 D L2
23. 56.23 B2 R' U F2 D2 R2 U2 R F' B2 L F' U F2 B L2 R2 U' F' U B2 R' L2 U' D2
24. 37.24[PLL Skip] F2 B2 U R D2 R' F B' L D' U F' L F' B L' B2 F2 D B' U' F D U L'
25. 1:02.63 R' F2 L2 U B' L2 D' B' U' D B U' R2 L2 U' D R' F R2 L2 B L B F D
26. 1:00.82 L2 U' L' U' F2 R' U' L' B2 D' R D L2 D U2 L2 B2 D U B R' L' B2 R' F
27. 52.86 L' D2 B2 U R2 F B D2 B' D2 B2 D' B L2 U2 L' F R B2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 B'
28. 54.71 U' B2 L D U' L F' D' L2 B' F L' D' F L2 F' L2 R2 B2 L' R2 U F U F
29. 53.65 R2 B2 R D2 U2 F B U' D F2 L2 U' L' U' L' D2 U2 R2 B' U L' D2 L' D2 U2
30. 45.05 D U R D' L' D2 B2 D U F' U' D' F2 R' U2 B2 L F' B U' R' L F U R2



My hand was fatigued at the end there so times went up.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 9, 2012)

so, another 9.70 avg

Average of 12: 9.70
1. 9.78 R2 F2 D2 U F2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B R2 F' U F D R2 F R 
2. 10.63 F2 B' U' D' B' U F2 L U' D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 B L2 D2 L2 
3. 8.85 B' D2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F' L2 B' U B2 R' F D F' L' R2 D2 
4. (12.51) D' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 U2 F' R' F' D' B' D2 B2 R2 D R 
5. 9.57 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L' U2 B' L' F2 U' F L' B' D2 
6. 9.92 B2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F D2 F' D R' B R2 U2 F' R' U' 
7. 9.41 D' L' D B2 U2 D L2 B' U2 D R' U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L F2 U2 
8. 8.81 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R' B2 U' F L2 R' D U2 B U2 
9. (8.59) F' D' L D' R D R' U' D F2 B' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 
10. 9.07 L U2 L U2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 B' D R' U2 R2 F' L2 U' B L' 
11. 11.62 L U2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R F' U' B' R' D' L' B' D B2 L'
12. 9.38 D2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 R' U' B2 F D B R' F2 R2 U B' 

wat, again


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol.
13.52, 15.90, 10.31, (9.03), 12.96, 14.65, (17.11), 10.53, 14.21, 14.22, 11.77, 9.46 = 12.75 3x3 average of 12.
3 sub-11s, then the rest was pretty much fail. :fp


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 9, 2012)

*New PB 3x3 Ao12: 18.84*

Average of 12: *18.84*
1. 16.97 
2. 20.88 
3. 19.56 
4. 19.83 
5. 19.35 
6. 16.92 
7. (22.90) 
8. 18.63 
9. 20.73 
10. 19.15 
11. (16.30)  
12. 16.34 

My old PB was 18.85

The whole session:

17.42, 43.26, 19.35, 17.32, 20.60, 22.76, 16.97, 20.88, 19.56, 19.83, 19.35, 16.92, (22.90), 18.63, 20.73, 19.15, (16.30), 16.34, 20.09, 18.06, 21.62, 23.87, 24.55

number of times: 23/23
best time: 16.30
worst time: 43.26

current avg5: 21.86 (σ = 1.90)
best avg5: 17.85 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 19.83 (σ = 2.48)
best avg12: 18.84 (σ = 1.60)

session avg: 19.79 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 20.72


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 9, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat....

3x3x3 - 13.96 Average of 100

best time: 10.17
worst time: 15.98

current avg5: 15.07 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 12.46 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 14.41 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 13.51 (σ = 1.07)

current avg100: 13.96 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 13.96 (σ = 0.99)

session avg: 13.96 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 13.91



Spoiler



14.86, 12.16, 14.25, 11.45, 12.47, 13.73, 14.64, 13.29, 14.15, 14.50, 14.98, 13.95, 14.29, 13.85, 14.65, 14.72, 13.21, 12.89, 13.44, 14.37, 14.20, 14.79, 13.92, 14.98, 13.97, 11.98, 13.94, 14.25, 14.21, 14.39, 12.57, 15.62, 14.54, 14.30, 14.22, 10.17, 12.42, 14.38, 12.98, 11.99, 15.31, 12.59, 15.54, 13.99, 12.93, 15.54, 13.17, 14.74, 12.81, 12.99, 13.28, 14.29, 15.38, 15.58, 12.57, 14.14, 15.24, 14.21, 15.14, 12.50, 14.15, 14.10, 11.69, 15.53, 12.83, 13.00, 15.59, 14.60, 12.02, 13.64, 15.00, 13.83, 15.98, 13.16, 12.98, 12.19, 15.78, 14.41, 11.11, 14.27, 14.67, 15.41, 13.67, 15.75, 14.39, 13.50, 12.82, 10.95, 12.99, 15.27, 14.31, 12.51, 12.91, 14.52, 14.94, 14.36, 15.74, 15.91, 15.10, 13.92


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 9, 2012)

R2 D' R2 U L2 R F2 R2 B L2 R2 U D F D F' U' R2 U F2 R2 D' U' F2 B2 

X-Cross L' D L U R L F2 L'
F2L 2: U' R U' B L' B' L R'
F2L 3: U R U R'
F2L 4: y R U R' U2 R U R'
OLL: R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' R U R'
PLL: U'
40/7.17 = 5.57 TPS. Mehhh.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jan 9, 2012)

1:18.67!!!! 5th sub 1:20


----------



## Riley (Jan 10, 2012)

First sub 30 OH solve! 27.66, oll skip. B' L2 R' B R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R U' B' D' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 R L' B L D' U 

Beat my old pb by 5 seconds. Also pb average of 5 (35.13) and 12 (38.07).

And finally pb average of 5 on 5x5, 2:23.50


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2012)

So, I got the real 8x8x8 today (white plastic from Cube Depot if you're wondering) and, well, it's really fun. Here's the session of all the solves I did today, starting from my first real 8x8x8 solve ever:

9:23.61, 9:05.31, 10:46.00, 7:46.86, 8:15.16, 9:04.45, 8:42.16, 8:35.10, 7:55.88, 8:23.28, 7:39.91, 7:48.76, 7:46.53, 7:50.68, 8:30.98, 7:36.97, 7:21.71, 7:37.52, 7:26.48, 7:55.87

best time: *7:21.71*
best avg5: *7:33.66* (σ = 6.22) [last 5]
best avg12: *7:48.19* (σ = 15.41) [last 12]

Good luck beating that, everyone  I think there is still some room to improve, but not too much. PS: I haven't even lubed it, it was just so nice out of the box...


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 10, 2012)

11.54 hi-games 3x3 single. PLL skip, not extremely fast.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> So, I got the real 8x8x8 today (white plastic from Cube Depot if you're wondering) and, well, it's really fun. Here's the session of all the solves I did today, starting from my first real 8x8x8 solve ever:
> 
> 9:23.61, 9:05.31, 10:46.00, 7:46.86, 8:15.16, 9:04.45, 8:42.16, 8:35.10, 7:55.88, 8:23.28, 7:39.91, 7:48.76, 7:46.53, 7:50.68, 8:30.98, 7:36.97, 7:21.71, 7:37.52, 7:26.48, 7:55.87
> 
> ...


 


That's insane. You're used to solving 8x8's in theory due to your experience with sims but that's still impressive regardless. Can you post a video of a solve or two? I just want to see the puzzle turning that fast lol


----------



## emolover (Jan 10, 2012)

Dear god qqwerf that is amazing. I will be happy when I break sub 10(hopefully this weekend).


----------



## timeless (Jan 10, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh pb avg of 5
Average of 5: 46.76
1. (39.08) 
2. 45.55 
3. 55.00 
4. 39.73 
5. (DNF(1:13.73))


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> That's insane. You're used to solving 8x8's in theory due to your experience with sims but that's still impressive regardless. Can you post a video of a solve or two? I just want to see the puzzle turning that fast lol


I'm definitely going to post a video of a solve, but it'll take until I get back to college around the 20th - I left my camera there, not expecting I'd want to take any videos during the break... Well, I was wrong  (Not just 8x8, but I also want to do some for sq2 and master skewb.)


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 10, 2012)

11.05 hi-games 3x3 single.  PLL skip again, shoul'd've been way faster.

Edit: 1.86, (3.54), 1.82, 2.19, (1.37) = 1.96 2x2 sim average of 5
2.79, (9.60), 2.98, 5.15, 3.65, 3.52, 1.86, 3.54, 1.82, 2.19, (1.37), 2.59 = 3.01 average of 12

Edit: 11.36 hi-games 3x3 single with LL skip and double X-cross. First 1.5 seconds was inspection. :fp


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I'm definitely going to post a video of a solve, but it'll take until I get back to college around the 20th - I left my camera there, not expecting I'd want to take any videos during the break... Well, I was wrong  (Not just 8x8, but I also want to do some for sq2 and master skewb.)


 
well, just borrow another cam from anyone


----------



## giro94 (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah!!!

4x4 avg5: (1:03.43), 49.47, (42.54), 52.42, 45.32 = 49.07 

double PB


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 10, 2012)

Been going through a not very interested in cubing phase for a few weeks, but just now I picked up my new Zhanchi and did 100 solves...

10.83, 9.48, (7.76), 13.53, 9.24, (14.09), 11.32, 9.86, 10.24, 11.14, 11.25, 10.22 =10.71avg12 
EDIT: 9.49, 10.39, 11.92, 10.44, 11.29, 9.80, (9.18), 10.50, 10.81, (12.02), 10.18, 9.60 = *10.44avg12*
10.83, 9.48, (7.76), (13.53), 9.24 = *9.85avg5* 

10.24 was OLL skip and 10.22 was PLL skip

11.94 avg100 


Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.94
1. 13.29 U2 F D' R B' U' F' U' F2 R' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 F B2 D2 
2. 12.58 D2 L F U' D' B2 R B2 U R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 
3. 11.29 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 D F' D2 L B' D' L2 R B2 F2 D' 
4. 10.45 L2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U R2 D L' B' R U' L2 F R2 F D R' 
5. 11.59 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L R2 B D' F' R2 U L' F D2 
6. 13.35 R2 F U2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B D L2 F2 L B U F2 U' R2 F2 
7. 12.49 B R B' D2 R2 B L D' F' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L U2 
8. 14.44 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 R B2 U B U2 B L' U2 
9. 12.08 B' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F' D2 B' L' R U B' U' L2 D2 B2 D 
10. 12.87 B2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D U' L' R' U2 B' R F2 D' 
11. 10.94 R2 D' R U' F R L F' D R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 R' 
12. 12.30 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U' F' L2 R' U B R' U R' F2 U' F' 
13. 13.59 U' D' R D' F' U2 D R D L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 
14. 12.45 D' R' B2 L2 B U2 B R' F B2 U B2 U B2 D F2 U B2 D' 
15. 11.49 D F' L B R2 F' L' F D' F U2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 
16. 13.41 D' F2 L D F R' B U' F B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 L U2 L' U2 
17. 11.48 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L U' R' D U2 B' R' F2 R2 U 
18. (16.58) F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 B R B2 U2 B R2 F D' F2 U2 
19. 11.34 F U' R' D' B' D F2 B2 U R U2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 U' 
20. 15.48 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L U F R2 B2 U' F' D' B2 L2 
21. 14.22 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 F' D' R' B2 R2 D U 
22. 13.55 D R F' L' F2 R U R F U2 R2 U D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 
23. 14.10 R2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 U' R D2 R B2 R' D2 L D' R 
24. 13.50 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 D' R2 B' L2 F D' F' D2 
25. 13.17 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 L D' B U' L2 R U' B L D' 
26. 13.66 R2 F2 R' F2 B L B2 D F' U2 F2 U2 R2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 
27. 9.56 F' R' U R U2 F' R L2 F L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 R 
28. 10.44 L2 B F L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 F2 U' R' B L2 D' U2 L' D L D2 R2 
29. 10.78 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B F2 U2 F2 R F R2 F2 D L R' D2 B2 
30. 14.96 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 L D U F' D' R' U2 R' B D' 
31. 10.08 R B2 U2 B2 L R B2 R' D2 R' F R2 U' L2 R U' F' L' B2 R' 
32. 10.15 B2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 D R D' B' U2 B2 U2 L2 U L' B2 
33. 10.33 F' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B U2 B' L' F' L2 F U L' F' L U2 R F 
34. 12.28 B2 D B' R D' B D' L' U' R U2 R D2 B2 R B2 L' F2 
35. 13.15 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B L' R F' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 
36. 9.70 F R2 B L2 B D2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' L R' U F L2 F' D L' 
37. 14.23 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U' B' R F2 D2 U B' D' F2 D2 F' 
38. 11.95 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U2 B' R' D2 B2 D' B' L2 D' F2 R2 
39. 12.71 L' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U F2 L' D2 B F' U L R2 U' 
40. 13.28 U' L' D' F' B' U' B' D' B R2 B2 L' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 B2 
41. 9.86 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 U' B' L D2 R' D' F2 D U2 F 
42. 10.16 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D L F' R B2 F' R' U' F2 D2 
43. 12.11 U F B' U L' D B' L U2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 
44. 12.58 R D' B' L2 U2 D' F R' L' F D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 
45. (16.30) R2 L2 B L2 D R' D L U' R' B2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 F B2 R2 F 
46. 11.77 D' R' U F R' D2 L' U2 F L D2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D 
47. 11.31 D' U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' R F' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R' 
48. 11.77 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F D2 U2 F' U2 F U L B L B' L' F D' B2 R' 
49. 12.88 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 B' L2 D2 R D' B2 L F2 D L B2 F U 
50. 12.04 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D U2 L U' R2 B' D2 F' 
51. (16.82) U' L' U2 F2 R' F' D2 F2 R B U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 
52. 11.78 U2 F2 B' D B' D' R F' U' F L2 B U2 B' L2 F' B2 L2 B' L2 
53. 11.36 U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L F L U L2 R' U F2 L2 F' D 
54. 10.66 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B' F2 L U F D2 L' D2 F' D' 
55. 12.26 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 R B2 F' D B2 D R2 B D2 B' 
56. 10.77 R2 B U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F' D' B' F2 D2 B' L' D' B' R2 F2 
57. 10.32 L F2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 L' D L' F' D2 L2 R D R B 
58. 10.89 D2 B2 L F2 U2 R D2 L' R' F2 L U' R B R2 F' D F' U R' 
59. 10.85 U R U2 R2 U' F' R F2 R' D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B 
60. 12.38 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U B' D' B' U F U L B F 
61. 10.44 U' R2 F2 U F' D F L' D' R F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U 
62. 10.83 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F U R' F' D' L' B' L' U' R' 
63. (9.48) R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L F2 D R2 U' L2 F' U2 B' 
64. (7.76) U2 R U2 L D2 U2 R' B2 L U2 L' U R2 F' D2 R' B' L2 B2 R U' 
65. 13.53 B' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 B' L' D' U B L' D B2 L' D' B2 
66. (9.24) U' D F' U D' B D2 F R L2 U2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L F2 
67. 14.09 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 F D' B2 F' L' B' D2 U' L2 R' 
68. 11.32 F2 R2 D2 L D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B L2 U2 R F' R2 B 
69. 9.86 F2 D2 L U2 B2 R B2 D2 R U2 L2 U' B' L D' F R2 D L' B F2 
70. 10.24 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U L' D' L2 U2 R' B2 F L B' R' 
71. 11.14 F2 D F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 L' U2 B2 D' L' F' D R' B' L' 
72. 11.25 L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U F2 D' L B D2 U L B' U' L2 U' L' 
73. 10.22 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R B2 L' F2 L' R' D R' B' U2 B' L' U F R F 
74. 11.20 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 U' B' U B L R D2 U B2 L' B 
75. 10.81 B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L B' D' F' R F2 D U' B D 
76. 12.08 B U2 F R2 L B2 U2 R' D' R' D2 F' D2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B2 
77. 10.90 L D2 F' L' F' R2 U' R' D R2 B2 R F2 B2 L U2 F2 L' U2 F2 
78. (16.94) R2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' R' F' D L R2 F U2 F D 
79. 11.29 F R2 B2 U B2 U R L' U' B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 
80. 12.56 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' D B D U' L R' F' U' R2 
81. 11.23 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R U2 R U2 F2 U B' R D' U L B2 F R2 D 
82. 13.97 F R2 B F R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R' B' R' B D F' U' L D2 
83. 10.85 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F D' B' D' R' U2 B L D2 U' 
84. 10.44 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U' R D' U2 F R' B2 U2 F' D U 
85. 10.28 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R D' B' D' F D' L D2 F R2 
86. 12.19 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U B' U2 L F' L2 U R' B2 D2 U2 
87. 11.14 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 F R2 F2 L D' R F2 L B2 U F' R2 F' 
88. (8.80) L2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R F U' F R' D2 R' U B' F2 
89. 14.10 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B R2 B' F2 D2 U' F' R B2 U' L' D' U2 R2 B F2 
90. 13.33 L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 L R2 U' B2 R F' R2 U F' L' B 
91. 11.50 U R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L' B2 D R' B' R' F' U2 R2 D U 
92. 11.81 L2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 L U2 B2 R' B' F2 L' B2 L2 D' F L 
93. 11.08 F' B R2 L' U2 B' U' F2 D L' B U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 B' D2 L2 F2 
94. 10.08 D' F2 D' R B U2 R F D2 B' L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D R2 
95. 12.74 D' U' F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F' D' F2 R' D U2 B R' D F2 
96. 15.26 R D2 B' L U D' F' L U R' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R U2 
97. (16.38) L2 D2 B' F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 U R' B F2 D' L U L' U L' B' 
98. 12.17 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L F' U R' U' B2 L' R B U2 
99. 12.49 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R D2 L U2 B U' B2 R' B D' L' R B' 
100. (7.96) D' B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L F L' B' F U F2



EDIT: *11.30 avg100*


Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.30
1. 10.77 R2 B U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F' D' B' F2 D2 B' L' D' B' R2 F2 
2. 10.32 L F2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 L' D L' F' D2 L2 R D R B 
3. 10.89 D2 B2 L F2 U2 R D2 L' R' F2 L U' R B R2 F' D F' U R' 
4. 10.85 U R U2 R2 U' F' R F2 R' D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B 
5. 12.38 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U B' D' B' U F U L B F 
6. 10.44 U' R2 F2 U F' D F L' D' R F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U 
7. 10.83 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F U R' F' D' L' B' L' U' R' 
8. 9.48 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L F2 D R2 U' L2 F' U2 B' 
9. (7.76) U2 R U2 L D2 U2 R' B2 L U2 L' U R2 F' D2 R' B' L2 B2 R U' 
10. 13.53 B' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 B' L' D' U B L' D B2 L' D' B2 
11. 9.24 U' D F' U D' B D2 F R L2 U2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L F2 
12. 14.09 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 F D' B2 F' L' B' D2 U' L2 R' 
13. 11.32 F2 R2 D2 L D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B L2 U2 R F' R2 B 
14. 9.86 F2 D2 L U2 B2 R B2 D2 R U2 L2 U' B' L D' F R2 D L' B F2 
15. 10.24 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U L' D' L2 U2 R' B2 F L B' R' 
16. 11.14 F2 D F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 L' U2 B2 D' L' F' D R' B' L' 
17. 11.25 L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U F2 D' L B D2 U L B' U' L2 U' L' 
18. 10.22 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R B2 L' F2 L' R' D R' B' U2 B' L' U F R F 
19. 11.20 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 U' B' U B L R D2 U B2 L' B 
20. 10.81 B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L B' D' F' R F2 D U' B D 
21. 12.08 B U2 F R2 L B2 U2 R' D' R' D2 F' D2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B2 
22. 10.90 L D2 F' L' F' R2 U' R' D R2 B2 R F2 B2 L U2 F2 L' U2 F2 
23. (16.94) R2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' R' F' D L R2 F U2 F D 
24. 11.29 F R2 B2 U B2 U R L' U' B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 
25. 12.56 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' D B D U' L R' F' U' R2 
26. 11.23 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R U2 R U2 F2 U B' R D' U L B2 F R2 D 
27. 13.97 F R2 B F R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R' B' R' B D F' U' L D2 
28. 10.85 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F D' B' D' R' U2 B L D2 U' 
29. 10.44 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U' R D' U2 F R' B2 U2 F' D U 
30. 10.28 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R D' B' D' F D' L D2 F R2 
31. 12.19 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U B' U2 L F' L2 U R' B2 D2 U2 
32. 11.14 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 F R2 F2 L D' R F2 L B2 U F' R2 F' 
33. (8.80) L2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R F U' F R' D2 R' U B' F2 
34. 14.10 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B R2 B' F2 D2 U' F' R B2 U' L' D' U2 R2 B F2 
35. 13.33 L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 L R2 U' B2 R F' R2 U F' L' B 
36. 11.50 U R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L' B2 D R' B' R' F' U2 R2 D U 
37. 11.81 L2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 L U2 B2 R' B' F2 L' B2 L2 D' F L 
38. 11.08 F' B R2 L' U2 B' U' F2 D L' B U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 B' D2 L2 F2 
39. 10.08 D' F2 D' R B U2 R F D2 B' L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D R2 
40. 12.74 D' U' F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F' D' F2 R' D U2 B R' D F2 
41. (15.26) R D2 B' L U D' F' L U R' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R U2 
42. (16.38) L2 D2 B' F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 U R' B F2 D' L U L' U L' B' 
43. 12.17 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L F' U R' U' B2 L' R B U2 
44. 12.49 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R D2 L U2 B U' B2 R' B D' L' R B' 
45. (7.96) D' B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L F L' B' F U F2 
46. 10.34 D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' L' U R2 F2 L' U2 B' F' U 
47. (15.89) R F R U2 R U' B' D R' U' L' F2 R L' F2 B2 R B2 L' F2 D2 
48. 10.52 B2 U' L B' D2 F' R' U R D' F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R 
49. 10.52 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' B L' B2 U F L' B2 L D2 
50. 12.63 U R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' F' U B2 L' B' F' L2 U' 
51. 12.14 L2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 D' F' U F' L' R' B' U L2 F 
52. 13.44 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 L R F2 L' D' F L2 U R' D R2 U2 B D2 
53. 15.17 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 F' U2 R' D L' R' U F D' R' 
54. 11.23 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R F L2 B2 R B' D L' R B' R' 
55. 11.44 B2 F2 L' B2 L F2 L F2 U2 L' R' D' F2 R' F2 R' U' F L' F2 L 
56. 11.17 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U L2 D2 B2 R F' R2 U2 L2 
57. 9.41 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U B2 L' D2 U2 B' L' D U' 
58. 10.91 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R' U2 F2 D' B L2 U' R' F' 
59. 10.46 U' L' F2 U' B2 L U' L' D B' D2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 
60. 13.20 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 R D2 L' U L' F D' L B L2 U' 
61. 12.65 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 U' R B U' R' D B L' B' U' 
62. 10.11 D' L' D' B U B D' B L' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 B2 
63. (16.82) B2 U2 L' D' R' U' L' B2 R D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B' 
64. (9.02) B' L U' R U B2 R L2 D' R2 B' R2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 
65. 13.54 U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 R' U L U2 F D F2 R' D2 
66. 10.79 L' F U D' R' F' R' L B' U2 L D2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 
67. 10.46 D R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B' R' F U' L' U F' R D U' 
68. 10.47 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 F2 L' D' B L F D U L' R' F2 
69. 12.64 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 L' D2 U' B D' F' D B2 D U 
70. 11.51 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 U' R2 B D F R U F L U2 B' R 
71. 11.58 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U' B' F U B' R F2 U2 B F' R' 
72. 9.49 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R B2 L2 D' F2 D F U' R B' L B' R' 
73. 10.39 D' U F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U B' D' F2 L D' U R' F2 U R2 
74. 11.92 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R' U B2 D U B2 D' B' L' R2 
75. 10.44 U' L2 F B' R U' D F2 R2 F L2 D F2 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 
76. 11.29 U R L U' R2 D' F2 B R F' R2 F' R2 B U2 L2 B U2 F' D2 
77. 9.80 D' L2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F' D' U' B' R' U R2 U L2 D L 
78. 9.18 L B U2 R2 U' B' L' U D' R B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 
79. 10.50 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' U' B D' B2 L' R2 D B R U 
80. 10.81 D F2 U' R2 L' F' R2 B2 L B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 
81. 12.02 D2 F' D2 B R2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L' R U' B' D' L U 
82. 10.18 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 U' R' B D' U' F' L' U B 
83. 9.60 U' L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 L B' R2 F' D2 L U' F' D' U 
84. 10.47 L' D2 R2 D2 R U2 L D2 U2 F2 R' U' B' D F' U2 B R' F' R2 
85. 11.85 F2 D2 F D2 F' R' F U L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U' 
86. 13.42 L2 F2 D' F' R2 U D2 L' D' L' F B2 U2 L F2 L B2 L2 D2 R' 
87. 10.45 D2 U2 B U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U L' B F L2 D2 B' D R2 U R' 
88. 13.04 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U B' L2 R' D' R2 B' L' R' B2 D' 
89. 10.84 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F' D' B L B' D2 R' D2 U2 
90. (8.41) R U2 R D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 B2 L' D' B' F L' B F2 L2 D F2 D' 
91. 10.34 F2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 D F' R' F' U' F2 D2 L' F' 
92. 10.77 B2 F2 R F2 L2 R F2 D2 L F2 R' U B L' D L R D' R U R 
93. 9.98 L2 D' L2 F2 D U2 B2 U L2 U2 B' D L2 U R' U L' B' L2 D U' 
94. 10.99 D2 L2 B L2 F U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 D L D2 B' L2 F' R' D R2 F2 
95. 11.60 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 R B2 D2 B2 F' U2 R' F' D F' U B D2 
96. 12.03 L2 R2 U F2 D B2 D L2 D' F R' U' B' R2 D2 U2 L' R' F 
97. 10.63 L2 F U2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B L2 R U' L' D R2 F' D2 R' B' U2 
98. 11.02 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 D' F' L2 R' F 
99. 10.35 B R F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F U D2 B2 R2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 
100. 12.03 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F U' L2 D L' B2 D' L' D2 B


Previous best avg100 was around 12.7


----------



## Julian (Jan 10, 2012)

9.66 D2 B2 U' B D2 B2 R' D B L' F B U2 R2 U2 B R2 F L2 D2 B

x2 y' D R' F D2 R' D
R' U R
y' U R U' R'
y' R U' R' U y' L' U' L
U' y R U R'
U3' R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 11, 2012)

Trying to get back into 2x2.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 268/268
best time: 1.02
worst time: 5.27

current avg5: 2.08 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 1.72 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 2.25 (σ = 0.24)
best avg12: 1.90 (σ = 0.21)

current avg100: 2.20 (σ = 0.32)
best avg100: 2.11 (σ = 0.33)

session avg: 2.20 (σ = 0.34)
session mean: 2.23


----------



## Riley (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, first timed solve of the day. OH, 24.96, 2nd sub 30. PLL skip. F L' F2 D F2 L F R' L D' B F U D2 R F B' U2 L U' R2 B D U' F


----------



## timeless (Jan 11, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beat my old pb by 0.07 sec 
5. (19.23) L2 U F' D' B2 D' L D L2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 D B' F2 L2 R U R' B U2 B2 F2


----------



## JyH (Jan 11, 2012)

9.61

L2 R' B' R' F' B R' L2 F2 D B2 D L R2 F2 B' R B2 L' R2 U L2 D2 L' D 

x z
U R2 U' B2 D (5)
U' R' U' R U' y R U R' (8/13)
y U2 R U' R' U y L' U L (8/21)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8/29)
R' U' R' F R F' U R (8/37)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 (19/56)

56htm/9.61 = 5.83tps

I don't really post sub 10s anymore, but I decided to post this because it was fullstep with Y-perm + U2.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 11, 2012)

7.73 single

L2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B2 R' B F U' R F R' D2 U2

y' L U R' F R
y' U R' U' R
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R'
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

4.66 TPS lulz

And yes, I just got that scramble on qqtimer.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> 7.73 single
> 
> L2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B2 R' B F U' R F R' D2 U2
> 
> ...


 
You accidentally an FMC


----------



## Julian (Jan 11, 2012)

51.61 u' D2 R B' D R2 B2 F' u' D L' f2 u' f2 L2 f' D2 B2 D' R2 u F B' u f L' f' R' L F R B L2 B f2 u' f' B' U' u2

0.3 off of PB


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2012)

Solved the 8x8x8 with one hand in 23:44.11. I'm probably the first person to do this.

I only used the table to fix misalignments, all turns were done in the air


----------



## timeless (Jan 11, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh pb single and avg of 12
9. (34.98) R U F2 L2 B U' B R B' L D2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D2 L2

Average of 12: 49.48
1. 52.92 B L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F D2 U2 L B2 U B U2 B U' R D2 B 
2. 45.07 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U' L2 F D B F L U L2 F R' F2 
3. 53.44 U' R2 F2 D B2 U F2 D L2 U' B L2 R2 U L' R U' L2 R' 
4. 49.79 D2 R' B U' D B' D F' U' D2 F L2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 
5. 41.92 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R F D2 B' D F2 L F' U 
6. 48.38 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R F D2 B' D F2 L F' U 
7. (1:00.49) U2 F2 L2 B U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 F' L' D B' R F R' B2 L' D B 
8. 56.24 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 L' U' B U R F D' 
9. (34.98) R U F2 L2 B U' B R B' L D2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 
10. 57.38 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' F U' L' B R B' F2 L2 R 
11. 50.81 U2 B U2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 F D U B' L' U2 L' B' L2 R D' 
12. 38.82 D2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 U' R B' U2 R F L2 U2 F D2


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 11, 2012)

(1.52), (5.36), 3.26, 3.00, 2.94, 3.58, 2.84, 3.66, 3.04, 2.24, 2.28, 2.60 = 2.94 2x2 sim average of 12


----------



## Mal (Jan 11, 2012)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!
18.47 OH single!!!
Old PB was 21.xx after ages!
OLL: F R U R' U' F'
PLL: Anti-clockwise U perm


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 11, 2012)

I just got a 17.44 Ao50. Only posting because I haven't improved in about a year and I knocked 0.5sec off my Ao50 record. Woop.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 11, 2012)

4x4:

46.67[P], 53.69[P], 45.04[P], 47.24[P], 50.02[OP], (1:00.73[O]), 45.17, 46.62, 49.89, 46.78, (41.86[P]), 42.07 = 47.32

Also 45.16 avg5 in there, both PBs 

Continued from 4x4 race thread, got very lucky with parities lol


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 11, 2012)

Rubik's cube
Jan 11, 2012 1:36:17 PM - 2:16:08 PM

Mean: 9.82
Standard deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 7.18
Worst Time: 14.79

Best average of 5: 8.27
49-53 - 8.44 8.63 (7.18) (10.55) 7.73

Best average of 12: 8.59
46-57 - 8.29 8.79 8.72 8.44 8.63 (7.18) (10.55) 7.73 8.87 8.97 8.83 8.66



Spoiler



1. 9.53 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' F U' R D F L' U2 L' U'
2. 9.24 U' L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B L' B R F2 D' B L2 D2 B' F
3. 9.47 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U' L' U' L2 B D' F L U
4. 8.95 B2 D' U' F2 D F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B' R F' U2 F' U F2 R U2 B2 U'
5. 10.76 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' F' R' B2 R2 D R L B L F
6. 11.14 D L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' F' L D' L2 D R F' R2 U F2
7. 8.13 L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' B' R2 D' R' U' F' R2 F2 L D
8. 10.37 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 U L2 D L2 U L' B' U' R D L2 F' U2 L2 F' U
9. 8.82 R2 D R2 D U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L B2 U2 B' U B2
10. 9.06 R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 B' U' F R2 L B' R' D R2 L
11. 9.29 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R' B F' R' B' U' L2 D' R2 D2
12. 10.64 U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 F R2 U2 R' L2 U2 F2 L' B D U'
13. 9.49 D L2 D R2 D U2 B2 U R2 D B R' U2 F' R2 D U R2 D' U2
14. 8.09 D2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B U F' U2 L2 F L2 D U' R
15. 10.45 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B F' L' B' R' B2 L' D F
16. 9.82 B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R L U' B2 U2 F' L D B' R D'
17. 10.33 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' L' U2 L F D2 R' L2 D' L' U'
18. 10.65 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' F R F R D2 B2 D'
19. 9.88 U' R2 F2 D U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' R' U' F D B D R B' U' L U2
20. 10.70 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 B R B L' B R2 U2 L'
21. 10.88 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 U R' B' R2 D' L' D' B2 U L2 D' U'
22. 9.88 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D U F' D' B U' F' R' L B F' U2
23. 12.57 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R' B' F' U F2 R F2 D B U2 R
24. 8.54 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D L B' D2 B U B2 L B F R U'
25. 9.68 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B R2 D2 F U' B F' R F' R' D'
26. 9.33 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F' R D' U R' B2 F' L' U' L' U
27. 8.08 B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 F' D B R L2 U' R D' F2 L D'
28. 10.48 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' L2 D B' L B2 R2 U' L2 B'
29. 9.83 D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D R2 B2 D R' F2 L D R2 F' L' B F2 L U
30. 10.91 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 F R L' U2 F' L B2 U2 F2 D' R'
31. 12.88 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 L B F2 D' F' L U2 L
32. 9.81 B2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' L' B2 U' L' D2 B R2 L D2 L U'
33. 11.42 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F' L' U2 F' L' D F U' R2 F2 D'
34. 14.79 D B2 D F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U' F L U' B F D2 U' R2 L'
35. 10.49 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' B' F' D R U' R' B' L F2 D U'
36. 8.59 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 U B2 U L' U2 L' B U' R' B R2 B' D' F'
37. 10.05 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R L2 B U R F' D2 L B' R2
38. 8.19 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F D R' F2 D2 F' U' L' U2 R U'
39. 8.68 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U F2 U B' R D L' D2 R2 D L U2
40. 8.97 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' D2 B2 L U2 F' R' B D F' D'
41. 8.25 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L B' L B' R' D2 B U R2 U2
42. 8.88 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U2 B' L' B2 U2 F' U2 B' L F' D
43. 8.73 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F L U R B F D R L2 D2 R'
44. 11.54 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R' U B' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R L U2
45. 12.14 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R' F' D L' U R' U2 F L' B2 L2 B' U'
46. 8.29 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B F' R D R L' U2 R2 F
47. 8.79 B2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B' U R' D' R2 L2 F2 R2 L U2
48. 8.72 B2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F R' D B2 R2 U' B U L U'
49. 8.44 D U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' L U' R U2 F D' R2 B R2 D' U
50.  8.63 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D F' U2 L B F U2 R' B2 L' U L'
51. 7.18 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 D R2 L' D U F' L'
52. 10.55 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' L' U' F' R' L' U F D2 F2 U2 L'
53. 7.73 D R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L U2 B L D' R2 B2 F D2 U2
54. 8.87 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L' U' B D F' R2 F' L B' R2 D2
55. 8.97 F2 D' U B2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 F D' R' D' F L F2 D B' F U
56. 8.83 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F R2 D L' B2 U B' F L B' U'
57. 8.66 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F L' B' R' L U B2 U L' U
58. 10.03 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D U R' B2 D L U F U2 B U F2 U2
59. 8.60 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B R L2 D F2 L' U B D2 R
60. 8.23 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D F2 L' U' L' F U' L2 D2 F2 R2 L' U
61. 11.13 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U L B U' F D F2 D2 U2 R B'
62. 9.98 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 D F2 R' D U' R F2 R U'
63. 10.95 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B D' U' L2 B2 R D' U L B D'
64. 8.54 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F' D' L2 F' D B D2 B U2 R' U2
65. 8.02 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 D' R' B' L' U F' D' F' D R B' L
66. 13.47 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F U L2 U B' R F' D' B' L2 U'
67. 11.75 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 D' R L2 D2 U B' L B' F' R' U L
68. 9.04 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 U L2 F' D F U B' F U L D' L
69. 10.24 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D B2 R' B' R' L2 D' L B L2 D' B U'
70. 11.13 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R F' L B2 U2 B2 L' B' L F2
71. 10.10 D U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' D2 B L F D F U B' U2
72. 8.32 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F' L U2 B U' F2 D R' D2 L' D'
73. 10.60 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U B U2 L' F R U' F2 R' D F
74. 11.17 U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F' L2 F' D B' L B' F2 R2 B2
75. 10.32 F2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F' D U' R U' F' U' L B D U'
76. 10.25 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F U L' D R2 F' L2 U2 F' R' D2
77. 9.30 F2 D U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B D' U R' B R2 U L' B2 U'
78. 9.88 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' B F2 U B' D R' U L2 D2
79. 9.54 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D B' R' D2 U' F2 R F' U F2 R U'
80. 9.38 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' D' B2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 U'
81. 9.53 R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' U B D2 B D' F D' B' R2 U'
82. 8.21 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F' D' L' D2 R' B R L' B R' D2
83. 10.59 R2 D L2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F L' D F L2 U' R L2 D U2
84. 9.76 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 L' F2 D R2 B' F U L' D F' U2
85. 11.33 R2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 F L' U B' D' R' U2 F2 L2 D
86. 9.86 D F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' U' R F D L B' L D' R U2
87. 11.49 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U R' F U2 B U' R U2 F' U2 L
88. 8.70 U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R B2 F' L B' D L U2 F2 L2
89. 9.08 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 U' F2 L D R' F' L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2
90. 9.76 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D U' F L' F' U' B L B D' R2 F2
91. 11.51 D R2 L2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 B D' L2 D2 B2 U L D2 U2 R2
92. 9.98 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D' R2 F' R2 B2 F L D B2 D' R2 D'
93. 7.72 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D R2 U' R' D' F' L' B2 U2 F' D2 L B
94. 11.77 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D L' B2 L2 U' F' R L2 U L B'
95. 11.25 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R F L B R' F U B2 L' D2
96. 10.20 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D B' U F' R D F2 R' B L' D'
97. 10.49 U' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D L D F' U B U' R' B' L2 U R'
98. 8.17 F2 D' B2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D2 B U' R' B' L D' F2 R U' L2
99. 10.59 D L2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U L2 B2 R' B' L2 U B' U' F2 R2 L D2
100. 9.60 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U' F R' U B2 L' D B' F L U L'


----------



## Carson (Jan 11, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Standard deviation: 1.32



^That^ is impressive.


----------



## emolover (Jan 11, 2012)

11:14.35 8x8 solve.

5th ever.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 11, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Solved the 8x8x8 with one hand in 23:44.11. I'm probably the first person to do this.
> 
> I only used the table to fix misalignments, all turns were done in the air



Awesome.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 12, 2012)

*OLD*



Spoiler



11.56, 11.11, 16.06, 12.35, 11.63

number of times: 5/5
best time: 11.11
worst time: 16.06

current avg5: 11.85 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 11.85 (σ = 0.44)

session avg: 11.85 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 12.54



*NEW!*

number of times: 5/5
best time: 9.56
worst time: 16.06

current avg5: 11.70 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 11.70 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 11.70 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 12.14

11.11, 16.06, 12.35, 11.63, 9.56

Fail 16.xx, but pb ao5 
PB ao5, next solve, sub-10 making it even better avg


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 12, 2012)

R' F2 L U2 L' F' U D' B U B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D'

8.99. Holy ****.


----------



## Julian (Jan 12, 2012)

Average of 12: 1:03.79
1. 1:01.65 r' F r f r' L' B u B2 f' R2 f' u2 f B' U2 B U' D' u2 f' F2 D U' F' U2 D B' r2 F R' f D' L' D' f' F' U' R2 D' 
2. (1:18.68) U u L' F L' U B u' R r' B2 u2 U f U2 F2 U' r2 f L f' u2 r f' R' f F2 r' B2 f U B2 R2 D2 L2 r f2 u' r R2 
3. 58.53 r D R' r2 B L D' B r D' u' r' R2 D f L2 F' u' L' F D2 R2 f U2 R L U' r' L u U' r' D2 R2 u B' r f U2 D2 
4. (50.03) u' r f2 L F2 L u2 U2 B' F2 D2 u F B' u' R U F2 B2 R F B U' D2 r' u f' B2 D2 U f' F D2 F2 R r L2 f2 u' L 
5. 1:08.33 r R2 f2 u2 D2 L2 u R' r u' U D' F' r' u2 B U' r U2 F B2 U2 B2 F L R2 F' R f' u R' r2 L' F u' L' u2 F2 R' L2 
6. 1:11.93 u' L' F f R2 U' B' f' u2 D2 F U2 F2 D u2 R D2 L B' F' r B' U' r2 B' L2 B' F2 u' F' R2 F U' D2 F' R2 L B' L f2 
7. 1:03.66 f2 u D' U2 f2 r2 L' D2 u R' D' U2 F D2 F' L F L2 U2 R2 U' R2 f2 L2 D2 R' F R f' r' B' f F' u2 R U L r' B' r' 
8. 1:10.88 U f2 R' f2 U' L' U2 r2 u2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 u r u' D2 r U2 u R r f2 R r u' f u' L f' F U r2 f U B' D2 u B 
9. 1:00.16 D' f2 D2 L D2 R r2 u D2 B' F L' f2 D' U2 f2 u f' U R2 D F' B' L2 r2 B' U2 L2 U2 f U B D2 u2 F2 B u' r2 B D' 
10. 1:03.69 L' F R' r' B' L R2 U' B' u2 r f' F' B u' f' r' U r2 f R' D2 f' D' U' f r2 f' u D' f' B U L2 D f' R U B2 f' 
11. 58.61 L2 u' f2 F R u' D' F2 U2 L' R B2 U' u2 R2 U2 B L r R2 u' r D2 r2 B u2 r2 D' r f2 B U2 R' L u2 f2 F' r2 F' f2 
12. 1:00.47 D' f2 u' B2 D2 u L r' D F2 r2 U2 R D B u F' B' R' F' f2 R B2 F2 r L2 u B U B R2 r' F R2 U u' B U2 f r 

Last 5 are a 1:01.44 Ao5.

50.03 is PB single (Argh!)

With my new Shengshou


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2012)

6x6x6 stuff

2:38.41 single = basically PB, I've had a 2:39 for ages

(2:50.68), 2:57.44, 2:59.63, (4:06.09), 2:53.52 = 2:56.86 avg5

I could sub-3 avg12 but my cube keeps popping :|


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 12, 2012)

(7.56), 7.67, 8.74, 7.67, (8.91) = 8.03


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 12, 2012)

Clock 

PB Ao12/Ao5 (Ao5 in green)

17.00, 15.98, (13.16), 15.63, 17.57, 15.02, 15.53, 13.55, 15.54, 13.82, 13.78, (17.73)

Ao12: 15.34
Ao5: 14.38


----------



## Mal (Jan 12, 2012)

OH average of 5: 27.10
OH average of 12: 28.75
All in the same session!


----------



## timeless (Jan 12, 2012)

timeless said:


> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
avg 5+12 oh pb
Average of 5: 42.86
1. (38.11) 
2. 40.90 
3. 47.58 
4. (1:02.59) 
5. 40.11 

Average of 12: 48.83
1. 49.66 
2. (38.11) 
3. 40.90 
4. 47.58 
5. 1:02.59 
6. 40.11 
7. (1:13.20) 
8. 49.66 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R U' B2 F D2 B F2 U L2 D' 
9. 45.48 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U L' R' F' D F L' B' D2 R B 
10. 41.54 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 R' D U L' B L' B2 F2 D2 B' 
11. 39.81 U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' R' F L2 U' B D' L D2 R' 
12. 1:10.98 U' B2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B U' L F' R' D' R B' R2 U


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 12, 2012)

11.72, (14.86), 12.96, (9.06(LL skip)), 13.27, 12.90, 12.66, 11.72(PLL skip), 11.68(PLL skip), 13.36, 11.78, 12.83 = 12.49
Wow, I will probably never get this lucky again. Not even PB average of 12.  2 of the 3 LL skips I have ever had have been over the past 2 days.


----------



## Mal (Jan 12, 2012)

New 3x3 single: 13.31!
All I remember is the PLL: J-Perm (a)


----------



## timeless (Jan 12, 2012)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 2:30.59
> 1. 2:34.39 F' r U2 F' R2 f2 F2 R B D' L' u' R F' L2 R2 B L' R2 D2 B u2 B2 U2 u' D r B u2 B r B' r' u2 f U R2 r D2 r
> 2. (1:59.28) L U' B D U2 L2 D u' F' U u2 B2 L' f' F' R2 f L2 u U2 f2 L2 r B f2 U2 R' U2 B f u' r' B r2 L' F' r2 L2 f u
> 3. (DNF(2:27.58)) R' B' D r U' R' L2 U u R2 f F R f' B u B2 r2 B' U r2 R' B' R2 B D L2 F2 L U2 f' U D' L u' L2 F2 r2 L' R2
> ...


 
been awhile 4x4 avg of 5 pb
Average of 5: 2:25.25
1. 2:16.60 
2. 2:22.43 
3. 2:36.71 
4. (2:15.62) R U R2 f F2 L2 u f' u2 R2 f' F D' R2 u' B' f F' R r' D' F R' F' r2 f2 r D2 r F2 r2 B' L2 f2 L' B' R' r' U2 f2 
5. (3:02.19) F2 u D2 F2 U f' U' r' D F u2 f U r' f B2 D B U2 D f r2 f' r2 f U2 D f2 D B2 f' R L F2 R2 B L D r2 u


----------



## Florian (Jan 12, 2012)

1. 1:11.88 u2 d2 f' B' L B L2 D' d' U' f B l u' B2 D' R2 f' B' R d2 R' u2 L' U2 F R' B F' L u2 D' F' u2 l f D' U' R2 L' f U F' R' F' d f2 d' b2 D2 r2 l' d D2 r2 f D b' F' U2 

Finished Redux at 56.xx. 16sec 3x3 part with F-Perm


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 12, 2012)

(12.62), 13.39, 13.76, (17.80), 14.18, 12.86, 16.52, 14.36, 14.33, 15.71, 14.07, 14.69 = *14.39*

first 5 solves (13.78) are part of weekly competition


----------



## AndersB (Jan 12, 2012)

Sick avg12, *15.42*!!!

13.64, 14.33, 15.95, 16.24, 13.19, 19.80, 16.97, 15.97, 15.26, 16.39, 16.14, 13.35


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 12, 2012)

333:

Best average of 12: 9.16
1-12 - 9.19 9.26 8.84 9.85 9.03 8.71 (6.54) 9.98 9.16 8.62 (10.53) 8.91

This would be a pb but I think there was a timer froze for maybe 2+ seconds on the 6.54.

60 moves/ 6.54 = 9+ tps. Which is highly unlikely for me at the moment 

EDIT:

Best average of 12: 9.35
1-12 - 9.19 9.26 8.84 9.85 9.03 8.71 9.98 9.16 (8.62) 10.53 8.91 (11.67)

I screwed up on the last solve after removing the 6. At least it's still a pb 

(Yay I've almost beaten my official average, unofficially...)

EDIT2:

Best average of 12: 9.20
1-12 - 8.98 8.61 11.00 9.34 (7.60) (12.46) 9.17 10.06 8.30 8.08 9.12 9.38

 Shame about the counting 11


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 12, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Clock
> 
> PB Ao12/Ao5 (Ao5 in green)
> 
> ...


 
First reaction when I read this : "YES FINALLY! YES!"
5 seconds later : "Oh..... It's Clock. "


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 12, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 333:
> Best average of 12: 9.16
> 1-12 - 9.19 9.26 8.84 9.85 9.03 8.71 (6.54) 9.98 9.16 8.62 (10.53) 8.91


 
Add two seconds to the solve and the Average stays the same


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah thanks for noticing this! But it doesn't really make much of a difference either way, I'm still quite happy with getting a sub 9.32 avg of 12


----------



## Julian (Jan 12, 2012)

4x4

1:00.16 Ao5
1:01.54 Ao12
1:06.40 Ao100


----------



## dingleb115 (Jan 12, 2012)

18.39 woohoo!!! first sub-20 after almost a year of cubing. Many more to follow


----------



## timeless (Jan 12, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lucky oh pb and avg 5+ 12
1. (33.60)

Average of 5: 41.84
Average of 12: 44.39
1. 40.60 F' R2 B' L2 R D2 L2 R' B' U2 B R' F' D2 F B' U' F' B2 R' B2 R2 F B' D2
2. 51.74 F' L U F2 R D2 L2 R2 B L2 B' L F2 D L D B L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B' U2
3. (37.29) R F B L' B R' U B R B2 R2 F R2 D L' U' B2 D2 F U' R2 B2 D L' U'
4. 41.29 U' R L2 D B L D U B2 U D' F2 B U2 F D2 R2 F U R' B D' L D2 B2
5. 54.06 D' U R' F R F2 U L U R' F' R2 U D' R' L' F' R' U' D2 L2 F' B' R2 B2
6. 41.60 U' R2 D2 L' D' F U' L' U' R' B F D2 B R' U F2 D2 R B F L D' R L'
7. 42.63 L' B D L2 R' F U B' D B2 U F2 U L' D2 F2 D' L R D2 F2 R2 B' D R
8. 43.48 L' F B' L2 U R D' L' U' F' B' U D2 L F U2 L U F' B D2 L2 D' R' B2
9. 42.74 D' U' L2 D L B2 D' U L' B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' L D' R2 U' R2 U
10. 46.00 D' B R D2 B' U' B' U' D' F B' L2 F R' B' R L' U' L B U2 L2 F2 R D2
11. (1:36.38) B R2 D' R' F' L' F U F' D' L F2 B U F2 U' F R' B U B R2 B' D2 U2
12. 39.80 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' L D2 U' B' R2 U2 L' B L2 U' B D2 L' U' B2 R D2 U


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 13, 2012)

8.90, 7.55, 9.08, 9.17, 9.12, 8.94, 8.83, *7.72, (9.63), (6.54), 7.58, 8.63* = 8.55 avg12 and 7.98 avg5


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.55
1. 8.90 R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' B U R U2 F' L F2 L2 D2 
2. 7.55 L2 U' R F2 B D B' R U2 F U2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 B2 L D2 L2 
3. 9.08 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 F' R' B L2 F U' R2 B2 
4. 9.17 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B L F' U2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 R' 
5. 9.12 L F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 F' D2 R F D' B R D2 B R2 
6. 8.94 B2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 R F2 U2 L R' F' U' B2 U' R' B' D L2 B2 F' 
7. 8.83 U2 F D2 B D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 R D U2 R2 U' L' U2 B F D2 U' 
*8. 7.72 U' L' D B2 U R' F D' B' D F2 R2 L F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 B2 
9. (9.63) F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 R' B' D' U' L B' L' R 
10. (6.54) R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' L' R2 U' R' B' L2 U F L 
11. 7.58 U2 D R' F' D' R U2 L U' B L' U2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' 
12. 8.63 F2 D U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 F D R D2 B2 F' L' B2 R2*


I'm happy.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 13, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> I'm happy.


 
I'm aroused.


----------



## Hershey (Jan 13, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 8.90, 7.55, 9.08, 9.17, 9.12, 8.94, 8.83, *7.72, (9.63), (6.54), 7.58, 8.63* = 8.55 avg12 and 7.98 avg5


 

Wow!


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 13, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 8.90, 7.55, 9.08, 9.17, 9.12, 8.94, 8.83, *7.72, (9.63), (6.54), 7.58, 8.63* = 8.55 avg12 and 7.98 avg5
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
But wait there's more!

9.46 avg100


Spoiler



8.76, 8.90, 7.55, 9.08, 9.17, 9.12, 8.94, 8.83, 7.72, 9.63, 6.54, 7.58, 8.63, 9.70, 9.81, 9.14, 8.59, 10.07, 11.59, 9.10, 9.66, 9.19, 9.55, 10.51, 10.56, 10.57, 9.71, 10.17, 9.16, 9.78, 10.59, 9.72, 11.42, 9.98, 10.78, 8.24, 9.77, 9.99, 9.58, 9.30, 10.36, 9.26, 9.34, 12.46, 9.45, 9.07, 8.43, 9.36, 9.42, 10.24, 8.82, 7.71, 11.37, 9.85, 9.77, 8.29, 9.26, 8.66, 8.84, 9.73, 10.10, 8.52, 9.95, 11.51, 10.76, 9.84, 8.96, 14.96, 11.39, 8.45, 10.00, 7.43, 8.19, 7.88, 10.08, 11.88, 9.19, 9.08, 9.27, 7.69, DNF(10.06), 10.18, 9.24, 7.24, 9.11, 11.54, 9.97, 10.42, 8.22, 7.02, 8.60, 8.45, 8.70, 9.91, 10.02, 11.39, 9.72, 9.28, 7.80, 10.15


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing.


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 13, 2012)

PB 3x3 Average of 12

Statistics for 01-12-2012 20:08:44

Average: 13.79
Standard Deviation: 0.32
Best Time: 12.96
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(12.96)	B R D' U2 L2 R D' F' L' R' B L' F L2 D' L' R B L' B R2 D U2 B' F'
2.	13.95	D' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 F L2 R B R' D' L R' D' L2 F2 L' R' D U B F' L2 R2
3.	14.40	B F2 U2 L2 R B2 F' L2 U2 L2 R F R' B2 F2 L' R2 U2 R2 B2 L B R2 F' U'
4.	13.55	U2 L D' U' L2 R D' U R D' U2 F2 L B F' L U' B D U' L D' U' L2 R2
5.	13.20	L' R' D2 L2 U F2 D' U L2 R2 B' F L B2 R D U B F2 L' D U2 L2 R D2
6.	14.12	D' U2 F' L R' B' R D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L R2 F R2 B2 F' R D' F L U2 R2
7.	13.68	B' L R D U B2 F2 L' R' F2 D2 L' R D U F L B F D' U2 L' R B2 F2
8.	13.77	D' B2 F L2 F D' U2 R D2 U2 B' U R B D' R' F' U' R F U' B' R' U B2
9.	(DNF)	D L' R2 U B' R F L R' B U B F' L2 U2 L2 B R2 B' D' U2 L' B' L2 R'
10.	13.90	D' U' B2 F2 L R' U B' L2 U2 L R2 B' L' R U' L2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 U'
11.	13.98	L2 F2 L' R B' D2 U' R' U L2 B2 F L2 R' F' R2 B2 F U' B2 L' B' D2 B2 F
12.	13.31	L2 R2 D2 R D B F2 L R2 B R' D2 U2 L2 R F D2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F L2 B2

DNF was a pop...


----------



## timeless (Jan 13, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beat oh avg of 5 pb by .6sec

Average of 5: 41.22
1. (52.37) L' U2 R D2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 D' U' F' U' L D2 R2 B2 F L 
2. 40.31 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 U B R2 U R2 F' L' R' D2 F' R 
3. 39.26 L' U2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' F R2 U F' D' B D U2 R' 
4. 44.10 D2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 F L F' R' D L2 B D2 U' B2 U2 
5. (34.75) R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 U B L U2 B' D2 B R' F' R' U'


----------



## emolover (Jan 13, 2012)

I had to do a solve in class because we have a new teacher so he wanted us to introduce are selves and something interesting about us. I of course said cubing and he wanted me to show him. He hand scrambled the cube and somebody timed me. It was an easy 3 move x cross with 4 move inserts with a PLL skip. Someone was timing and it was a 6.52 solve!

I was also cubing in English and this one guy who I thought didn't even know I existed actually took an interest in what I was doing and asked me a whole bunch of questions about cubing and stuff. I even got him to get the cross after a little bit, I even help him out by placing my hands over his and moving the cube for him. He is so cute!

I sound like a girl right now. For those of your who don't know, I am a boy.


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> I had to do a solve in class because we have a new teacher so he wanted us to introduce are selves and something interesting about us. I of course said cubing and he wanted me to show him. He hand scrambled the cube and somebody timed me. It was an easy 3 move x cross with 4 move inserts with a PLL skip. Someone was timing and it was a 6.52 solve!
> 
> I was also cubing in English and this one guy who I thought didn't even know I existed actually took an interest in what I was doing and asked me a whole bunch of questions about cubing and stuff. I even got him to get the cross after a little bit, I even help him out by placing my hands over his and moving the cube for him. He is so cute!
> 
> I sound like a girl right now. For those of your who don't know, I am a boy.


 
thats creepy..
anyway i got 21.33 seconds with PLL skip (average of 100: 32.02 seconds)


----------



## aronpm (Jan 13, 2012)

ohlookmonkeys said:


> thats creepy..


 
Why is it creepy? Because a boy likes a boy?

First three days of jskyler's colour neutral schedule, doing yellow cross only. Today was a bit worse than yesterday. Tomorrow is the last day of yellow cross before I start green cross. (I'm swapping blue with green because green is cooler)

I average 13 for 3x3 with white cross (10.8x/10.9x PB avg5, 11.8x PB avg12, 12.8x PB avg100)

number of times: 300/300
best time: 10.74
worst time: 22.18

current avg5: 15.51 (σ = 1.40)
best avg5: 12.15 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 15.26 (σ = 2.05)
best avg12: 13.31 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 15.18 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 14.35 (σ = 1.62)

session avg: 14.89 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 15.00


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 13, 2012)

Keep on clockin', result : Lol avg5 (after warm-up) 

(5.12), 6.33, (7.06), 5.98, 6.19 = *6.17*

Done with WCA scrambles + stackmat.
Next comp in 1 month.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 13, 2012)

Some might not say this is an accomplishment, but I think it's just enough of an accomplishment for me to make this decision.

I'm going color neutral, *****es.

Cold turkey. No structure other than I'll only be CN in practice solves for a week (I'll be doing a lot). EDIT : I'm taking that last part back. I'm going CN in all my solves now.

Is it weird that I'm a white-cross main solver, and orange cross is easier for me than yellow? :3 I have a feeling blue and green crosses are going to be especially hard because my blue center sticker is missing and that's just going to throw me off. At least I'm not THAT fast so switching won't be impossible  Wish me luck!

~Jaycee


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

Learned to solve 5x5 today (more or less)


----------



## AndersB (Jan 13, 2012)

Just beat up all my 2x2 records in an avg100!!!

Single: 1.62 (first layer solved + PLL skip )
Avg5: 3.90
Avg12: 4.80
Avg100: 5.70

Individual times:


Spoiler



5.99, 5.06, 8.41, 5.11, 5.95, 7.93, 7.72, 6.57, 2.85, 4.65, 7.53, 5.63, 6.00, 4.21, 2.83, 3.88, 4.71, 4.50, 5.03, 11.60, 5.43, 5.13, 4.83, 7.19, 3.36, 5.88, 3.77, 6.16, 3.47, 12.22, 10.45, 2.71, 13.94, 4.49, 5.79, 3.74, 5.16, 2.92, 6.12, 5.23, 4.24, 6.74, 6.94, 5.70, 7.02, 8.50, 3.89, 3.86, 5.97, 5.11, 3.01, 4.88, 3.80, 6.04, 2.42, 5.42, 6.94, 7.95, 5.02, 3.18, 6.88, 4.71, 5.58, 9.46, 5.97, 5.59, 6.32, 9.91, 3.89, 7.38, 5.90, 6.43, 6.85, 5.76, 6.16, 4.89, 5.88, 5.26, 6.74, 5.13, 5.04, 6.40, 7.11, 7.97, 3.62, 6.13, 4.79, 6.47, 2.57, 6.63, 9.61, 1.62, 6.20, 4.94, 5.94, 9.43, 6.47, 6.54, 6.73, 3.32



Very nice! I'm using Fridrich and a tiny bit of CLL (4 cases) and a WitTwo.


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Solved my 8x8 in 10:34.92. It would have easily been sub ten if I had know what to do for the last edge case.

This is a single edge: 

XOXXOX
OXOOXO

I spent about 10 second thinking about it then ended up doing two orientation algs to fix it.


----------



## Julian (Jan 14, 2012)

4x4 - 59.89 Ao5


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 14, 2012)

Lucky PB singles 

7.80 on 3x3 (first sub8)
U' R2 B' D B' R' D' B U R' F2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 L F2


Spoiler



z2
F2 R' L
U R U R' L' U L
y U2 R U' R' y R U R'
y2 R U' R' U R' U' R
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U' r R' U R U' r'


5.83 on Clock (extremely lucky/easy)

```
UU u5'   dU u5'   dU u'    UU u2    UU u     UU u5'   Ud u     Ud       dd u'    dd       UU
 UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud d5'   UU       UU d2    dd d2    dU
```



Spoiler



Yes, a reconstruction for this too 

```
dd u   Ud u'   UU u  (flip clock horizontally)
dU     dd      UU

dd u4'    dU u4     Ud u2'   Ud u     Ud  u2     UU u2'
Ud        dd        dd       Ud       UU         UU
```


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> Solved my 8x8 in 10:34.92. It would have easily been sub ten if I had know what to do for the last edge case.
> 
> This is a single edge:
> 
> ...


Aw, too bad. That one's just a pure slice turn orientation parity - here's the modification of the Lucasparity that you would use (in WCA notation, r is a slice move):
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 l' x' U2 r U2 r' U2 r'


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Aw, too bad. That one's just a pure slice turn orientation parity - here's the modification of the Lucasparity that you would use (in WCA notation, r is a slice move):
> r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 l' x' U2 r U2 r' U2 r'


 
That is going to help me on all big cubes. Its so fast and finger trickable. My friend has been looking for an easy to remember alg and this will work perfectly.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is the average from each day of yellow cross, following jskyler's schedule. I did approximately 110 solves each day.
My white-cross PB's are 11.10 avg5, 12.20 avg12, and 12.78 avg100

Yellow:
15.47
15.16
14.81
14.85

Well, on to blue cross tomorrow.

I fear that these results are worse than they would have been another time; I have a ton of **** on my mind that I feel is greatly affecting my ability to focus on the solving....


----------



## Mal (Jan 14, 2012)

OH average of 5: 24.13
OH average of 12: 27.46
I had a 20.02 single in that session!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 14, 2012)

2x2 average of 5: 4.60
2x2 average of 12: 5.34
2x2 average of 100: 6.49


Spoiler



1. 6.84 R' U2 F R' U F' U R2 F2 U' 
2. 5.21 R' F R2 U2 F U F2 U2 
3. 8.61 F R' U' F' R2 U R2 U F U2 
4. 7.78 U2 F R' U' F' R U' R' 
5. 7.18 R' U' F' R' U' F2 R F2 R' 
6. 6.86 U F2 U2 R' F' U R' U R2 U' 
7. 8.15 U' R' U F2 U' R' F2 R 
8. 4.08 R' U' R U' F R F 
9. 5.72 R' F U' F' U R2 U F2 U 
10. 6.86 F' R' U F2 R' U' R 
11. 7.34 F2 U R' U' R2 U2 
12. 14.20 R U' F U2 F' U R U F2 
13. 5.78 R F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F U2 
14. 6.26 F2 U F U2 F R' F R' F 
15. 6.13 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' 
16. 5.97 U R2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 
17. 6.42 U' F R U R' F R2 U' R' U' 
18. 5.86 U' R2 F R2 F' U R' U 
19. 4.34 F' R U2 R F2 U R2 U R' U' 
20. 6.79 U F R' F R2 F U2 F2 
21. 5.60 U2 F U R' F2 U R' F U' 
22. 7.19 U R' F U2 F' U R' U F2 
23. 6.27 F U2 R2 U' F' U F2 R' 
24. 8.86 F2 U' R' U' R F U2 R' U2 
25. 6.18 U' F R' U2 F R' U' R' 
26. 4.99 U' F2 R U' R U' R' U R 
27. 5.63 F U F2 U2 R' F' U R' U' 
28. 6.88 F2 U' F2 R U' F U2 F R' U2 
29. 6.82 U2 R U R' U F' U F' U 
30. 6.76 F2 U2 R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' 
31. 5.43 R' F2 U' R' U' R2 F U F' 
32. 7.46 F' U' R U' R F2 R' U F' 
33. 6.60 F' U R U' R2 F R2 F' R U 
34. 5.48 U2 F U' F2 R2 U' R F 
35. 5.73 U' F' U F2 U R F' U' 
36. 5.15 F R' U R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
37. 9.44 R2 U F U R' U2 R U2 
38. 8.19 U R2 F' U2 F R U2 F2 R 
39. 5.09 U2 R U2 R' F U2 F 
40. 8.87 R U2 R U' R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
41. 5.70 R' F2 R' F R' U' F R2 
42. 5.05 R F' R U' R2 F' R2 F U' 
43. 6.48 R' U R' F2 U' R2 U F' U2 
44. 6.39 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 
45. (3:38.41) R' F2 U R' U F2 R' U' R' 
46. 5.86 R F2 R' F2 R' F U2 F 
47. 6.59 R' U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' F' 
48. 7.61 U F2 R2 F' U R' F R U2 
49. 6.25 R2 F2 R' F2 U F' U2 F U' 
50. 6.13 R F U' R' F2 R2 U F' 
51. 5.38 U' R' U F2 U' F' U F2 U' 
52. (3.03) F' U F' R U F' R F 
53. 6.16 U F U' R' F U' F U R2 
54. 4.25 U F' R2 F U' R F2 R U 
55. 7.67 R U' F2 R F2 R U2 F' U2 
56. 3.39 F' U2 R2 U' F R U' R' U' 
57. 5.14 U' F2 U' F R U2 F' U' 
58. 5.54 U F2 R' U R2 U2 R' F' R2 U' 
59. 5.28 F2 U R U2 F' U F U' R U' 
60. 5.85 U F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 
61. 8.86+ U F R' F' U R2 F R' U' 
62. 6.14 U' F' R U' R' F' U 
63. 7.83 U R2 F2 U F' U' F2 R U' 
64. 4.81 R' U F2 R' U F2 R U' 
65. 3.93 U' R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F 
66. 5.84 R' U' R2 F' R F2 R U2 R' U' 
67. 5.37 F R F R' F R2 U' R' U' 
68. 4.55 R F R F2 R U' F2 R2 U' 
69. 7.79 U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R F U2 
70. 8.92 R' U2 R' F2 U R' F U' R U 
71. 6.43 U R U' F U R U2 F U' 
72. 12.40 U' F2 U F R U' R2 F2 U 
73. 6.03 F' R2 U2 R F2 R F' R' U2 
74. 5.13 R U2 F' R F' R2 U2 F U 
75. 5.01 F2 R' F R' F R F' R' U2 
76. 6.39 F2 U2 R' U F R F' R U' 
77. 6.26 R' F' R U' F U R' U2 
78. 6.60 U2 F' U2 R U R2 F' U 
79. 6.70 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' F R2 U' 
80. 6.29 U' F' U' F U' F' U' R2 U' 
81. 8.11 U2 R' F R' U F' U F' U' 
82. 5.17 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 R F' R' U' 
83. 6.47 U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F R 
84. 6.64 F' U' F R2 U' R' F 
85. 7.26 F U' R F2 R2 U' F' R F2 
86. 5.44 U2 F2 U R' U F' R' F U 
87. 6.31 R2 U' F' R U' F2 U' F' U' 
88. 7.18 U2 R' U' R2 F U F2 U R U 
89. 7.32 U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U R2 F' 
90. 5.69 F' U F R F' R F2 U' F' 
91. 6.50 R F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F' R U' 
92. 6.91 F U F' U' F R2 U F' R2 
93. 6.40 R2 U' R2 U R' F2 R' F2 
94. 6.44 F2 U' R U' F R' F' R2 F 
95. 6.88 R' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U2 
96. 6.52 F R F2 R F U F U 
97. 7.79 U F2 U R' F U2 R' U2 
98. 6.18 R' U R' F2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
99. 5.63 R' F R2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R' 
100. 6.13 U2 F2 U F U R2 F2 U' R2 U'


----------



## timeless (Jan 14, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh pb
7. 31.18 oll skip


----------



## Mal (Jan 14, 2012)

First 5 ever timed 6x6 solves;
DNF(8:35.63), 9:22.41, 8:57.34, 10:35.36, 10:03.84
best time: 8:57.34
worst time: 10:35.36

current avg5: 10:00.54


----------



## aronpm (Jan 14, 2012)

Day 4 of yellow cross: did another 100 solves. A large improvement (almost a second) from yesterday.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 400/400
best time: 10.74
worst time: 22.18

current avg5: 12.61 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 12.15 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 13.42 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 12.83 (σ = 1.03)

current avg100: 14.07 (σ = 1.48)
best avg100: 14.07 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 14.68 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 14.78


----------



## timeless (Jan 14, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sub 40 oh pb avg of 5 
Average of 5: 39.89
1. (33.27) L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D L2 R' B D2 L' F' L' R 
2. (59.16) B2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B R F L2 R B D R2 B2 R2 F' 
3. 39.96 U2 D2 F2 B R2 F L D2 R' L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' 
4. 38.82 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F R2 L' U B2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F L2 B L2 
5. 40.88 D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 L D' B U2 R' D2 L' U' B D' U'


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 14, 2012)

4x4: 1:00.31, 1:02.51, 1:02.60, (1:05.24), (59.47) = 1:01.81

Damn sub-1 please.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 14, 2012)

Successfully stickering 3x3 and 5x5 without application tape.  
For 2x2 I used tape and it had HEAPS of bubbles


----------



## TMOY (Jan 14, 2012)

Got my 8^3 yesterday, my current PB is 12:37.
Stackmat is definitely possible, my recognition still sucks, mainly because determining which centers belong to which orbit sometimes takes me ages.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 14, 2012)

New personal best: 50,64
Next goal is avarage under 60


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 14, 2012)

Did my first CN avg100 (not exactly CN, I did not do any white/yellow cross solves):

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 11.05
worst time: 23.78

current avg5: 13.57 (σ = 1.44)
best avg5: 12.88 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 15.13 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: 13.43 (σ = 1.20)

current avg100: 14.95 (σ = 1.98)
best avg100: 14.95 (σ = 1.98)

Observations: It is VERY tiring to the eyes, having to look at so many colours. It just takes more effort to focus your eyes on the colours you usually ignore. Also I find myself especially bed with red/orange crosses for some reason..with both F2L and LL. There're solves where I just look at the orange OLL for 2-3 seconds wondering what case is that.

Another thing is it's especially hard to recognise Pi/H OLL cases because the difference is at 2 corners and somehow it's just hard to focus properly.

Might try this again tomorrow to see if I have improvements.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> *1)*Did my first CN avg100 (not exactly CN, I did not do any white/yellow cross solves):
> *2)*Observations: It is VERY tiring to the eyes, having to look at so many colours. It just takes more effort to focus your eyes on the colours you usually ignore.
> *3)*Also I find myself especially b*a*d with red/orange crosses for some reason..with both F2L and LL. There're solves where I just look at the orange OLL for 2-3 seconds wondering what case is that.



I also recently started working on CN.

*1)* Huh. I'm doing it completely CN now, as in I allow myself white and yellow crosses. This way I'm actually being neutral in picking my cross with no restrictions. Jaycee no likey restrictions.

*2)* I agree. Are there eye exercises? xD

*3)* I'm like that with green/blue. >.< It's really frustrating because my times are like this : W/Y - ~18-19. O/R - ~21-24. G/B - ~23-26. I think it's because my blue center sticker is missing. Throws off my cross on Blue and LL when I do green cross :/

Good luck on becoming CN!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Huh. I'm doing it completely CN now, as in I allow myself white and yellow crosses. This way I'm actually being neutral in picking my cross with no restrictions. Jaycee no likey restrictions.


 
Well I'm not really switching to CN and probably never will, I just wanna see how fast I can go when doing other cross colours. When I do decide to switch to CN I'll just go full force like you. I have a comp in 1 month so I'll wait at least until then


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

Blue cross 16.24 avg100


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 14, 2012)

*3x3 session*

Very good session for me 

New PB with PLL skip 12.61
New fullstep PB 15.16
New PB Ao12 18.65
Also a good Ao5(17.58) My record is 17.43

22.72, 18.52, 18.72, 22.76, 18.83, 21.61, 15.16, 19.32, 19.62, 21.01, 20.88, 19.73, 16.60, 18.93, (12.61), 17.20, (21.51), 18.00, 23.97, 20.38, 19.49, 18.78, 19.55, 23.82, DNF(15.38)

number of times: 24/25
best time: 12.61
worst time: 23.97

current avg5: 20.95 (σ = 2.48)
best avg5: 17.58 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 20.16 (σ = 2.30)
best avg12: 18.65 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 19.90 (σ = 1.85)
session mean: 19.57


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 14, 2012)

3x3 OH : 49.48, 57.24, (1:22.21), 1:12.82, (42.52) = 59.85

never done an Ao5 OH before. Might start practicing...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 14, 2012)

OH PBs. I think it'll be a long bit before a sub 20 average of 5.

Average of 5: 20.77
1. 21.32 U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F D' R' U' F' L B R D' B U' 
2. (25.75) D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B F2 R2 F R2 U L U' L' D' F U2 B2 L B 
3. 19.40 L' R' D2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 L F2 R2 B' F2 D U' L2 B' D' L R2 
4. 21.60 D' L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 D F' L' R2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 U 
5. (14.43) D' R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B' D' R' U' R B' R2 F2 R2

Average of 12: 22.34
1. 21.32 U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F D' R' U' F' L B R D' B U' 
2. 25.75 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B F2 R2 F R2 U L U' L' D' F U2 B2 L B 
3. 19.40 L' R' D2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 L F2 R2 B' F2 D U' L2 B' D' L R2 
4. 21.60 D' L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 D F' L' R2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 U 
5. (14.43) D' R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B' D' R' U' R B' R2 F2 R2 
6. 21.38 L' B2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 B' D' U2 B' D' L' R' 
7. 25.04 D L2 F R U2 L' U F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L' F2 R L B2 L 
8. 21.68 D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 F U L' D2 U2 B' U B2 U2 L D 
9. 25.36 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 F R' B L B F' R U2 R U2 
10. (26.16) D L2 B' U L' D F' U2 L B' R2 B D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B 
11. 21.50 F L F' B' D' F R2 D F2 U F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 
12. 20.33 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 D2 B R2 D' B R2 D' R U2 F'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

45.67 . First sub-50 2BLD! Although, this is only my first day 

EDIT : 20.65 memo BTW.


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 45.67 . First sub-50 2BLD! Although, this is only my first day
> 
> EDIT : 20.65 memo BTW.


 
Do you know ortega and CLL?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> Do you know ortega and CLL?


 
I know Ortega but I've forgotten some CLL due to the facts that I rushed learning them and then stopped practicing. I'm just using OP with some intuitive shortcuts, Yes, I know of doing Ortega and CLL BLD, and I'll move on to those when I'm ready.


----------



## timeless (Jan 14, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh pb
> 7. 31.18 oll skip


 
lucky oh sub 30 pb + avg 5/12
1. 24.45 U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 R' U R D B' F2 D' L' B2 F

Average of 5: 39.86
1. 41.52 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F R' U F2 L U B' D' B' F2 
2. 38.32 F2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 U F2 U F2 R' D' B' L B2 D2 B F' R F2 
3. (38.03) D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 R' B U' R' D L' U2 B' D L R2 
4. (56.77) F2 D2 L F2 D2 R F2 D2 L U2 R U R U' L2 R2 D B' U' 
5. 39.75+ B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L F' D' L D R B2 D F2 U2 

Average of 12: 42.85
1. 41.44 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B U L' F' L2 R2 F' R D' R' 
2. 41.52 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F R' U F2 L U B' D' B' F2 
3. 38.32 F2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 U F2 U F2 R' D' B' L B2 D2 B F' R F2 
4. 38.03 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 R' B U' R' D L' U2 B' D L R2 
5. (56.77) F2 D2 L F2 D2 R F2 D2 L U2 R U R U' L2 R2 D B' U' 
6. 39.75+ B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L F' D' L D R B2 D F2 U2 
7. 43.15 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 R' F' D2 L U' R' D R B' U' 
8. (35.57) D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 B' U B' U R2 F L2 B2 U R' 
9. 51.32 B R' F' R D L' B' R' U' B R2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 
10. 49.93 F R D2 F2 B U' L2 U2 D L B2 L2 U L2 D R2 U D' R2 L2 B2 
11. 44.38 U' R D2 B U' D' L' U' R' U' L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 D2 F U2 L2 F 
12. 40.64 B U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F L2 D' L F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B' R' U


Spoiler



Average of 12: 43.38
1. (24.45) U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 R' U R D B' F2 D' L' B2 F 
2. 53.21 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U F2 R D2 L B F' R F2 D' L2 R2 
3. (1:04.84) U2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B L2 D' F' L' F2 D' L 
4. 46.07 F2 D2 F U R' L' F' U' L2 B R2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 U F2 B2 D 
5. 41.44 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B U L' F' L2 R2 F' R D' R' 
6. 41.52 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F R' U F2 L U B' D' B' F2 
7. 38.32 F2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 U F2 U F2 R' D' B' L B2 D2 B F' R F2 
8. 38.03 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 R' B U' R' D L' U2 B' D L R2 
9. 56.77 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R F2 D2 L U2 R U R U' L2 R2 D B' U' 
10. 39.75+ B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L F' D' L D R B2 D F2 U2 
11. 43.15 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 R' F' D2 L U' R' D R B' U' 
12. 35.57 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 B' U B' U R2 F L2 B2 U R'


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 14, 2012)

15.44, 13.50, (18.46), 14.37, 12.48, 14.61, 13.96, 16.47, 13.81, 14.56, (12.39), 13.18 = 14.24

looked at the average and though "That's a nice average of 5" then relised it was 12 :3


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2012)

Second sub 10 3x3 single ever!

9.75, Pi/Bruno with a pll skip, U2 AUF.

L' U' D2 F L' B' U2 L F R2 B2 F2 R L' B' F' R2 F' D B2 F2 L R2 D B2 I'll reconstruct soon.

EDIT: Other 3x3 PB's

Average of 12: 14.05
Average of 100: 15.39 (Was so close to getting sub 15, but last 15 or so solves I failed)


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

41.11[21.45] F U2 R U' R U2 F' U F' U2 

x2 y'
[Y Perm]
D' F' [Y Perm] F D
R2 F' [Y Perm] F R2
z L' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

BTW guimond helps a lot too.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 14, 2012)

6.11 2h single. Don't know why I was doing 2h, but sure.

B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 R D' B2 U B2 D' B F2 L B (from qqtimer). I don't remember what I did, but it ended with an antisune and no AUF.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 14, 2012)

Megaminx: sub-1:20 Ao5 

79.04

77.33 77.58 (83.75) (76.38) 82.20


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

First day of 5 days of green cross:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.27
worst time: 31.35

current avg5: 18.93 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 16.52 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 19.70 (σ = 2.25)
best avg12: 17.69 (σ = 1.93)

current avg100: 19.87 (σ = 2.76)
best avg100: 19.87 (σ = 2.76)

session avg: 19.87 (σ = 2.76)
session mean: 20.02


----------



## emolover (Jan 15, 2012)

10.37, 14.16, 14.57, 13.76, 9.84, 10.82, 10.19, 11.42, 12.51, 12.73, 11.47, 14.25

current avg5: 12.24 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 10.81 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 12.17 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 12.17 (σ = 1.53)

It should have been sub 12 but I ****ed up on the last solve. Oh well, it is still a double PB and I am so happy I started using my LinYun again.


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 15, 2012)

not really an accomplishment, but my Zhanchi popped for the very first time.


----------



## emolover (Jan 15, 2012)

Average of 12: 11.74
1. 13.76 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D R D' F' L2 B2 D2 B R F U' 
2. 9.84 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F L' D' U' B L D' R' B' U2 
3. 10.82 R F2 B2 D2 L' D R' B' L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R B2 L' B2 R' D2 
4. 10.19 F2 R2 D U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F L R U B' L F' L2 F R2 
5. 11.42 U' D R' L2 U B R U' L' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 U 
6. 12.51 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' F' L2 B' U2 F' D R U' F' D L2 D R B2 R2 
7. 12.73 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' L' D' R F2 L D2 U' F' R F2 
8. 11.47 R B2 L D2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 R B R2 D F' R U2 F U' L' U2 
9. (14.25) B D2 B' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 R U' F2 L' D R F' U2 L2 R 
10. (9.78) D B2 U F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B' D L' F R' B' R' U B F' 
11. 11.13 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D U2 L2 B U' L2 R2 B' L D R2 B' U 
12. 13.50 B2 L2 U' B' L' F' D R D2 L' U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 



ohlookmonkeys said:


> not really an accomplishment, but my Zhanchi popped for the very first time.


 
It will be the first of many. That's why I used my LinYun for my average above.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

2BLD 

verage of 12: 43.32
1. 43.55[17.63] R2 U2 R' F R2 F' U R' U' 
2. 26.91[15.96] F U' R' U2 F U' F U2 R 
3. 37.49[12.43] R2 U2 F R' F U2 R' U R' U2 
4. (DNF(1:04.30)[27.13]) R F R U2 F' R F' R2 F2 
5. 36.65[13.07] U' R2 U' F R2 F R' F R2 
6. 1:09.12[40.22] U F U' R' U F U2 R2 U' 
7. (10.23+[5.06]) U2 F R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U 
8. 1:09.47[35.67] F U R2 F U2 R2 F U' R 
9. 34.65[22.06] F2 U' F2 U' F U R F' U2 
10. 52.00[20.48] U R' F U2 F U F2 U2 R U' 
11. 16.42[11.11] U2 R' U R U' F2 U2 F' U2 
12. 46.93[16.55] U' R' F2 R' F U2 R' U' F2 



Spoiler



26.91[15.96] F U' R' U2 F U' F U2 R' U R'

y2
F2 [Y Perm] F2
R2 U [Jb Perm] U' R2
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'





Spoiler



10.23+[5.06] U2 F R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U 

z y 
R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R
(U2)





Spoiler



16.42[11.11] U2 R' U R U' F2 U2 F' U2 

z' x'
R' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
x2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L



Epic. 

EDIT : Congrats on the sub12, emolover! :O


----------



## emolover (Jan 15, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> EDIT : Congrats on the sub12, emolover! :O


 
Thanks! I have been averaging high 14's lately because I have been using the worst Zhanchi on the planet. I <3 Linyun.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 15, 2012)

Earlier today: "I think it'll be a long bit before a sub 20 average of 5."

Well 19.85 average of 5.  There was a 17, 19, 19, 21, and 26 I think. The session got deleted because I'm absent minded and not used to TNT. 

And I got another 14 second time. So that's my 3rd ever sub 15 OH. 

EDIT: I found it  

Statistics for Sat Jan 14 2012 21:22:15 GMT-0500 (EST)

Average of 5/5: 19.85
Standard deviation: 0.81
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 17.44
Worst time: 29.78

19.33, (29.78), 21.00, (17.44), 19.23 = 19.85 ave5

1. 19.33 D' L2 D U2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B' D B2 F2 R2 U F' L F' U
2. (29.78) U F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 L U2 R2 B U2 L' B' R' U R2
3. 21.00 U2 B' L2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' U' R' D' R2 D2 B U B2 R U' F'
4. (17.44) F L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D B2 D2 R2 B L2 D F
5. 19.23 R' F' L F U B R F' D B2 D' B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 R' U2


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

aronpm said:


> First day of 5 days of green cross:


 
Did another 100 solves... 1 second faster 

number of times: 200/200
best time: 12.27
worst time: 31.35

current avg5: 17.50 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 15.68 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 18.44 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 17.32 (σ = 1.82)

current avg100: 18.75 (σ = 2.05)
best avg100: 18.75 (σ = 2.05)

session avg: 19.30 (σ = 2.46)
session mean: 19.47


----------



## JasonK (Jan 15, 2012)

*11.70* fullstep single PB 

L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R B2 D' L R2 B U2 F' R D'

z2 L' F R2 F R
U2 R U' R'
y U' L U2 L' U L U' L'
U2 R' U' R
U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
U R U R' F' R U R U' R' F R2 U'

55 moves / 11.70 = 4.7 tps


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 15, 2012)

10.34, 12.61, 9.77, 11.56, 12.65, 12.75, 12.19, 11.69, (8.69), 10.56, (14.00), 12.61 = 11.67 3x3 average of 12! 
Old PB was 12.3ish. 8.69 was very lucky, x-cross and PLL skip. Should've been sub-8. 

Edit: D R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R' B D U B2 U2 F2 L' B' F' L'

x2 y' U' L F' R' F2 (5)
y2 R2 U R2 U' R2 (5/10)
y' R' U' R (3/13)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' (8/21)
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U' (10/31)

31/8.69 = 3.57 tps :fp

Could've been a 28 move solution with cancellations, 2 moves better than my FMC PB. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



3. 10.34 F2 D' U' L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U' R F2 D' L' B F D2 F' R2 U'
4. 12.61 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' U' L' F R2 D' L' U R' B2
5. 9.77 F2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L B F U2 B' D R L2
6. 11.56 D B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U F U' F D' L' B2 L2 F R U'
7. 12.65 U B2 U B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L U' B L2 U' B2 L U2 B' U'
8. 12.75 F2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 U F2 R2 D2 B U2 L F2 U'
9. 12.19 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U L2 B' L' D R D' U B' D' R B' U
10. 11.69 F2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 D F2 D L F2 D F' R' U' B2 U' B' D'
11. 8.69 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R' B D U B2 U2 F2 L' B' F' L'
12. 10.56 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B R' B' D L' B' F D B2 L2 U2
13. 14.00 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 L' B R' U L D' R' F R2 D2
14. 12.61 D B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D' L F2 D2 B' U' B' L2



Edit: Rolled to a pretty fail 13.36 average of 100.



Spoiler



1. 13.13 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U R' D' R2 U2 B R' L2 U R' L' D
2. 13.06 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 F D R F U2 L' F2 L' B' L2 U2
3. 10.34 F2 D' U' L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U' R F2 D' L' B F D2 F' R2 U'
4. 12.61 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' U' L' F R2 D' L' U R' B2
5. 9.77 F2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L B F U2 B' D R L2
6. 11.56 D B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U F U' F D' L' B2 L2 F R U'
7. 12.65 U B2 U B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L U' B L2 U' B2 L U2 B' U'
8. 12.75 F2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 U F2 R2 D2 B U2 L F2 U'
9. 12.19 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U L2 B' L' D R D' U B' D' R B' U
10. 11.69 F2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 D F2 D L F2 D F' R' U' B2 U' B' D'
11. 8.69 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R' B D U B2 U2 F2 L' B' F' L'
12. 10.56 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B R' B' D L' B' F D B2 L2 U2
13. 14.00 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 L' B R' U L D' R' F R2 D2
14. 12.61 D B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D' L F2 D2 B' U' B' L2
15. 13.46 L2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R U2 B L B' R L2 U2 L D
16. 12.08 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 F' L2 U B' R2 F L' U2 R' B' U2
17. 10.11 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B' R' D' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 D' R2
18. 13.09 U B2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 F U L D2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' D
19. 13.91 U2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F D R U' L' B2 U' B R' L'
20. 14.96 U R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 L D' L2 U F L2 D' L U R
21. 11.71 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' L' B' D R F' R2 D R2 D' L2
22. 12.59 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 R' B' U2 R B2 L'
23. 12.59 B2 D2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U' B' D2 R' F R' B F R' F L'
24. 14.11 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D R D2 B' L U' F D2 F U F' L2
25. 15.71 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B L' D F' L2 F R B U' R' D'
26. 11.21 U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 F D2 R B' F U' R2 L' U2 L
27. 11.46 U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' F' L D2 R' B' R D2 R' U'
28. 14.09 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U R' D' B U' R' F U R2 D'
29. 14.28 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' D2 L' F U' B L2 U F' R2 D'
30. 13.09 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 B' D B2 D U B' F D R' F U2
31. 14.36 U' R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F U R' F2 U' R2 F R D L' B
32. 12.25 B2 D L2 U F2 D B2 F2 R' D L2 F2 U2 B R B' U2 L
33. 9.41 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 L2 B D R F U L D U F2 R
34. 12.18 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 B L' U F D R2 D2 F R' D
35. 11.21 U' F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 D' U' L2 U R D B2 U' R' U2 B L2 U' F D
36. 17.46 U B2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 B R B L' F2 R D R' F U2 L2
37. 15.68 L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 B D B U' B2 F L2 D' U2
38. 15.38 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' U' F2 D2 R L B' R U2 L U
39. 12.28 D' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F' R2 U F R2 B' D' R2 L F'
40. 14.27 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 R' D U2 L' F D' B F' U' F
41. 12.93 B2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B' R' D F R B R2 L D' L
42. 12.65 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R D B2 F L' D B F' D2 U2
43. 15.30 U F2 U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L' D U' L' B' D' L F2 U2 B' L'
44. 15.27 D R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 U' F' D2 B2 U F D2 R B' L U'
45. 18.19 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D F2 U' L' D2 R' B2 D B' U2 R F D2 U'
46. 11.91 D L2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D L' U' F2 D' U' F' U2 B D R D2
47. 14.41 U L2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D B' D2 U B2 D' F' L2 D' R F' L
48. 13.71 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 L' F2 U' R U B F U' F2 R
49. 14.96 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' D' F' U' F D' R D L F
50. 13.31 D2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D F' D U' B F L B R D2 L2 U2
51. 14.90 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 B U' B2 F L' U2 R F' L2 F2 U'
52. 15.53 L2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' U' B U F' D B' F2 R' D' B2 F
53. 12.56 D B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F' R' F' R F' L' B R U R' U'
54. 10.56 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B D R2 D B F D2 R' U R'
55. 14.16 U R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 R' B D R' D' L' D
56. 11.83 U' L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D L F' R' B2 L D2 B R2 B R2 L
57. 9.30 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U' L F' U' B R' B2 U R' D B2 U2
58. 12.86 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 U F' L B2 U L U' L B U2 R2 L'
59. 13.47 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L B F' D U F D' F D' B R'
60. 13.28 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L B L' F2 U F2 R U' L U2
61. 14.94 D B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' L F' L2 F R2 B' D2 L' B U'
62. 15.80 U' R2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U L' D' F' U2 B' R D L F L U
63. 15.27 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R D B' D' U2 B' D L F D' U2
64. 12.93 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L B U' F L B' D' F' R D
65. 10.25 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F D' B' U2 B' R' B' L2 U L' U2
66. 12.18 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D L2 F' D F' D' L' F D U'
67. 13.44 B2 D B2 R2 D' U' F2 D R2 L2 D' L' U2 L2 U' L D2 L' B' D2 F'
68. 12.94 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 U2 R B2 U' R' F D' F R' D2 B U2
69. 14.91 B2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F U L U' L B D2 R' L' D U'
70. 14.15 D2 U' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B' D2 U' R2 B' D F R L' F
71. DNF F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D L' D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R D2 U2
72. 14.09 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U' F U L2 F U' R D L D' L2 U2
73. 15.72 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 F U' L' B2 D' R' D U
74. 13.86 R2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F L D2 B2 F' L U' R' F D
75. 15.21 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 L B D B' R U F' D' B' R'
76. 10.40 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R' D' L' U2 R D' B' R D R
77. 15.25 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R D' F2 D B2 F D2 L B U2
78. 12.31 B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 D' F2 U' B' F D U2 F2 L U B' R
79. 19.22 U' L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 F L D2 B' F L D2 U' R' D'
80. 9.86 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L U' F' R2 D L' B' R F2 R'
81. 15.50 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L' D F2 L' F' R D2 B' U' B2 L2
82. 14.88 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U F L2 U' B' U2 B R' B R D' U'
83. 13.15 D U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B' L B' R U L' F2 R D2 F' U2
84. 14.30 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D' F D2 L2 B2 L' D2 F L' B D
85. 11.30 R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B R2 U' L' D2 L' D2 F R' L
86. 13.16 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U B' U' L2 B R' F' R2 D2 L F' U'
87. 14.96 D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U' B' R' U2 B R' L' F' D B D U'
88. 13.55 F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R' L D' F R' F2 D U' F U
89. 14.06 R2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 B' D' L D2 L2 U F L2 F D U2
90. 13.88 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 F L2 D F2 D L U2 F' D2 R2
91. 14.27 B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F R2 L' D U R U2 B' F2
92. 13.52 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F' D B2 L2 B' R' D U' F' L'
93. 12.34 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D R' D U B2 L' D' R2 L' F D' U
94. 13.28 U F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L U B' D U2 B2 L2 D' B D2
95. 13.56 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 B' L F' D' B F2 D U2 L' F2 U'
96. 12.22 R2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U F' R' D2 U' L' F2 D' U2 F2 L U'
97. 12.19 R2 U L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B' R B2 R L U2 F2 D B L' U2
98. 15.56 U L2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F2 L F D R' L2 F' D2 R B R'
99. 13.75 U R2 U' R2 U F2 D U L2 F2 U' R D2 B R U B2 F R D2 U'
100. 15.86 R2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R B D' F2 R U2 F2


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> I have been using the worst Zhanchi on the planet.



It can't possibly be as bad as my Zhanchi 

A few more 18 second singles

18.84 PLL skip
18.83 Fullstep
18.55 OLL skip
18.28 Fullstep

Also a 24.26 average of 12


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 15, 2012)

Waaaaaaaat 
1.68, 1.33, 1.77, 2.03, 1.69, 1.56, 2.44, 1.71, 1.83, 1.96, (1.31), (3.28) = 1.80 2x2 average of 12!

Obviously they were very nice scrambles.


Spoiler



1. 1.68 F2 R U' R2 U' F' R F' U R2 U'
2. 1.33 F U F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
3. 1.77 R' F' U F' U F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
4. 2.03 R F R2 U' R2 U2 F R' F R' U'
5. 1.69 R2 U F' U F2 U R' F2 U' R' U'
6. 1.56 U F2 U F U R U R2 U R2 U'
7. 2.44 R F' R2 U' R2 U' F R U2 R U'
8. 1.71 F2 R U' F R' U2 R2 U' F R2 U'
9. 1.83 F U F' R F R' F R U2 R U'
10. 1.96 R U' R2 U' R F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
11. 1.31 R' F U' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
12. 3.28 F' R' F U' F U F2 R2 F' R' U'



Started off as just a warmup for the weekly competition, then I rolled it to this. Counting 2.44 is annoying, but still...


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 15, 2012)

pb ao5, ao12, ao100 2x2
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.16
worst time: 6.97

current avg5: 3.51 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 2.35 (σ = 0.91)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 2.35
1. 1.32 R' F U2 F' U R' U' R' U' 
2. (1.16) F R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 F' U 
3. 3.05 R' F R2 U' R F2 U F' U' 
4. (3.15) F' R2 F R U2 F' R U2 F2 
5. 2.69 F U2 R' F U' F' R U' F



current avg12: 3.27 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 2.48 (σ = 0.70)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.48
1. 1.32 R' F U2 F' U R' U' R' U' 
2. (1.16) F R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 F' U 
3. 3.05 R' F R2 U' R F2 U F' U' 
4. 3.15 F' R2 F R U2 F' R U2 F2 
5. 2.69 F U2 R' F U' F' R U' F 
6. 3.06 F2 U F R' F U F' R2 U' 
7. 2.47 R2 U2 F R' F U' R U' R2 U' 
8. 1.24 U F' U F' U2 R' U R' U2 
9. 2.60 U' R2 U R2 U F' U R F 
10. 2.24 F2 U F' U' R' F U2 F R' 
11. (3.60) R F' R U F' U2 F U' R 
12. 3.02 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2


current avg50: 3.09 (σ = 0.53)
best avg50: 2.84 (σ = 0.52)

current avg100: 2.99 (σ = 0.53) close enough.
best avg100: 2.99 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 2.99 (σ = 0.53) 
session mean: 3.02

individual times:


Spoiler



2.75, 2.76, 2.98, 3.38, 4.26,1.32, 1.16, 3.05, 3.15, 2.69,3.06, 2.47, 1.24, 2.60, 2.24,
3.60, 3.02, 2.62, 2.59, 3.25,2.97, 2.92, 2.72, 1.44, 3.27,2.62, 3.81, 3.27, 3.04, 6.97,
2.47, 3.18, 2.72, 2.88, 3.01,4.94, 2.28, 4.82, 2.12, 3.16,2.21, 1.99, 3.18, 3.21, 3.16,
2.25, 2.49, 2.42, 3.47, 2.82,2.42, 2.48, 3.70, 4.13, 2.94,2.75, 2.09, 2.56, 2.70, 3.29,
2.33, 3.58, 3.01, 2.34, 3.22,3.52, 2.53, 3.62, 3.69, 3.47,3.58, 3.17, 3.23, 2.55, 3.09,
2.62, 2.81, 4.32, 2.30, 3.14,3.33, 2.97, 4.33, 5.07, 2.71,2.43, 2.82, 2.44, 3.67, 3.49,
2.40, 2.36, 4.29, 2.18, 3.59,2.76, 3.88, 3.24, 3.51, 3.78


----------



## JasonK (Jan 15, 2012)

After nearly 3 years of cubing and after reaching an average of 15 seconds, I have finally finished learning full OLL.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 15, 2012)

current avg50: 14.62 (σ = 0.96) Will extend to Ao100 later


----------



## speedpicker (Jan 15, 2012)

I just completed my first Teraminx solve. It took several hours over a few days, and is a secondary accomplishment to stickering the thing in the first place.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 15, 2012)

Did a 3x3 average of 100 yesterday and got new PBs for Avg5 Avg12 and Avg100.

Avg5: 14.17
Avg12: 15.49
Avg100: 16.43



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.48
worst time: 21.93

current avg5: 15.75 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 14.17 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 16.52 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 15.49 (σ = 1.78)

current avg100: 16.43 (σ = 1.66)
best avg100: 16.43 (σ = 1.66)





Spoiler



Avg5 is underlined and avg12 is bolded.

1. 14.31 
2. 17.52 
3. (21.93) 
4. 16.82 
5. 18.18 
6. (11.48) 
7. 14.71 
8. 17.08 
9. 16.82 
10. 16.37 
11. 18.63 
12. (20.98) 
*13. 14.25 
14. (12.44) 
15. 17.59 
16. 13.89 
17. 14.38 
18. 17.71 
19. 16.21 
20. (20.77) 
21. (12.87) 
22. 15.81 
23. 14.43 
24. 17.78* 
25. 18.09 
26. 17.57 
27. 16.81 
28. 17.25 
29. (21.34) 
30. 14.30 
31. 14.18 
32. 15.38 
33. 18.34 
34. 15.79 
35. 14.74 
36. 14.86 
37. 15.54 
38. 16.58 
39. 17.84 
40. 17.70 
41. 18.92 
42. 18.07 
43. 20.07 
44. 14.62 
45. 14.96 
46. (20.89) 
47. 15.25 
48. 14.69 
49. (12.83) 
50. 18.09 
51. 15.77 
52. 19.72 
53. 16.07 
54. 14.63 
55. 16.19 
56. 15.46 
57. 15.46 
58. 15.72 
59. 14.93 
60. (12.88) 
61. 19.56 
62. 20.11 
63. 16.94 
64. 15.20 
65. 17.35 
66. 19.60 
67. 18.14 
68. 15.29 
69. 16.30 
70. 16.83 
71. 14.78 
72. 17.25 
73. 16.51 
74. 15.63 
75. 17.41 
76. 15.05 
77. 14.85 
78. 17.38 
79. 15.00 
80. 17.80 
81. 15.61 
82. 17.80 
83. 18.77 
84. 14.24 
85. 13.05 
86. 17.14 
87. 14.44 
88. 15.82 
89. 14.87 
90. 16.28 
91. 17.79 
92. 17.69 
93. 14.87 
94. 19.21 
95. 19.69 
96. 15.94 
97. 14.34 
98. 16.81 
99. 17.22 
100. 14.49


----------



## y235 (Jan 15, 2012)

OH PB OLL SKIP 21.11
Reconstruction:
Scramble: R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L D' R2 U2 L2 U' B' F2 D' 
Inspection: x2 y'
EOLine: U R y z U2 z' D (4/4)
F2L: R2 U2 z U' R U R z' R U R' z U R2 U' R2 U2 U R U' R2 U R' U' z' (21/25)
PLL: R2 U R' U' y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R2 (18/43)
TPS: 2.03


----------



## emolover (Jan 15, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> After nearly 3 years of cubing and after reaching an average of 15 seconds, I have finally finished learning full OLL.


 
Im curious as to what the OLL you learned was.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 15, 2012)

OMGG!!! Last layer skip in 16.44 *OH*!!!

Old record was 24.91

Scramble: L' D2 B R2 B R' L2 B' R' F2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 R
z2 // Inspection
L F2 L F' R' F2 D2 // Cross
U L U' L' // 1st F2L-pair
U R U' R' // 2nd F2L-pair
R' U R U' y R U R' // 3rd F2L-pair
y' U2 L' U y' L' U' L U' F // 4th F2L-pair
U' // LL

31 HTM, 30 with cancellation. 1.89 TPS
(First reconstruction also, please comment!)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 15, 2012)

Megaminx: PB single, Ao5, Ao12 :3

Best Time: 72.80

Best average of 5: 77.94
11-15 - 76.10 (74.97) (85.30) 79.18 78.54

Best average of 12: 79.13
9-20 - 82.87 81.66 76.10 74.97 (85.30) 79.18 78.54 82.00 80.52 (72.80) 76.55 78.91


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 15, 2012)

AndersB said:


> OMGG!!! Last layer skip in 16.44 *OH*!!!
> 
> Old record was 24.91
> 
> ...


 

Crazy! Are that your normal TPS?


----------



## Escher (Jan 15, 2012)

(11.59), 6.65, 8.71, 7.28, _6.69, 7.78, (6.65), 8.22, 6.71_, 8.70, 8.79, 7.91 = 7.74

7.06 avg5, 6.71 was OLL skip... Most of the solves were really quite easy. I do like the new random state scrambler 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.74
1. (11.59) R2 F2 D R2 D U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' R' D F' D F2 U L' B L2 
2. 6.65 D2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 R D2 R D2 L' B' U2 R' F2 R2 F D' B2 L U2 
3. 8.71 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R D2 L D2 U2 L2 F R D R D B' U' B2 L2 F2 
4. 7.28 R' B2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R' B' D F L2 U B' D2 F2 L R 
5. 6.69 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' U' R' B U2 L2 R2 F R F2 
6. 7.78 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 R B' F2 L R2 D2 B R' D' U2 
7. (6.65) B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R' B L F' U2 L2 D' R' B D' 
8. 8.22 L' F R' F D' F' B2 D' R' U2 F' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 
9. 6.71 B2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 U' L F R2 D' L' F R' F 
10. 8.70 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' D R2 F L' F' U2 R' U 
11. 8.79 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D F R' U B' L2 U2 R B2 L F 
12. 7.91 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F2 R U' L' U F' D2 B' D B2 U' F



Rolled with a high 9 ;_;


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

2BLD - 50 attempts. Mean of successes : *45.41*



Spoiler



number of times: 46/50
best time: 19.38
worst time: 1:12.77

current avg5: 50.05 (σ = 3.72)
_best avg5: 33.98 (σ = 5.16)_

current avg12: 44.96 (σ = 10.02)
best avg12: 35.84 (σ = 7.01)

session avg: DNF (σ = 48.33)
session mean: 45.41



1:08.93[43.01], 39.99[16.32], 1:03.16[22.97], 38.01[14.14], 50.27[20.56], DNF(48.90)[24.93], 53.48[23.29], 51.64[30.02], 49.23[24.40], 1:05.82[27.84], 30.84[13.00], 28.15[16.22], 43.46[18.40], 54.22[27.85], 33.91[18.52], 47.91[19.03], DNF(41.07)[21.72], 59.35[37.11], DNF(56.15)[31.19], 1:12.77[24.84], 56.88[31.00], 29.45[10.32], 44.89[16.01], 1:12.56[34.85], 43.64[17.37], 43.11[21.68], 40.91[22.41], 40.62[14.11], 41.82[15.32], *28.05[19.65], 19.38[11.26], 37.85[13.84], 37.47[10.36], 36.43[9.59], 52.10[24.78], 28.58[18.09], 38.98[17.74], DNF(1:00.26)[36.12], 33.00[12.56], 36.42[17.14], 29.54[9.35]*, 55.77[30.70], 39.52[14.60], 1:00.48[35.35], 43.10[24.76], 1:06.06[29.56], 52.15[21.47], 45.75[16.62], 52.24[30.18], 31.13[12.77]



Spoiler



Now on to some 3x3 BLD practice


----------



## AndersB (Jan 15, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Crazy! Are that your normal TPS?


Yup, I suck at OH.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> Im curious as to what the OLL you learned was.


 
I learned 3 in about 10 mins, they were 29 (x' U' R' U L' U' R2 U' R' U2 r), 30 (f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f'), and 42 (M' U f U R U' R' f' M).


----------



## Riley (Jan 15, 2012)

3rd sub 10 3x3 single! 2nd one was just yesterday, I average 15s.

9.16 L2 B' R2 L2 F' R' B2 R B F2 R F2 R2 B F R2 B' D' U' B' D2 L F' R L' 

z2 // Inspection
L2 R F R D U' L // Cross
R U' R' U R' U' R// 1st Pair
U' y' R U R2 U' R // 2nd Pair
L' U L U' y L U' L'// 3rd Pair
y' R U' R' U R U R'// 4th pair
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'// OLL
No AUF PLL skip!
44 Moves = 4.8 tps


----------



## Carson (Jan 15, 2012)

3x3 Single: 14.68


My first sub-15 single!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 15, 2012)

Escher said:


> A really good average



Whoa, that's a really good average.

Give me like 2 years to catch up ._.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 15, 2012)

14.79 Ao100!!!!



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.59
worst time: 17.34

current avg5: 14.13 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 13.95 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 14.69 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 14.31 (σ = 1.08)

current avg50: 14.96 (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: 14.58 (σ = 0.95)

current avg100: 14.79 (σ = 0.92)
best avg100: 14.79 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 14.79 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 14.75

14.72, 14.87, 15.46, 13.03, 15.43, 13.91, 13.73, 14.81, 15.98, 14.78, 15.11, 13.53, (16.83), 14.44, 14.57, 12.61, 14.52, 13.24, 16.06, 15.84, 14.43, 13.82, (12.45), 13.60, (16.62), 14.53, 15.12, 13.01, 15.76, 13.52, 15.43, 15.05, 13.90, 16.47, 14.14, 14.75, 15.13, (16.91), (12.06), 13.99, 14.13, 15.94, 13.73, 15.91, 13.56, 15.13, 15.92, (12.10), 14.30, 15.56, 14.35, 14.24, 14.63, 15.33, 16.00, 16.29, 13.20, 14.43, (17.34), (10.59), 14.77, 14.98, 15.50, 14.07, 13.99, 16.54, 13.85, 15.70, 16.19, 14.60, 14.65, 15.19, (11.67), 15.04, 15.34, 14.85, 14.17, 14.94, 14.60, 14.93, 16.23, 15.66, (17.21), 15.36, 15.38, 15.79, 14.97, 15.27, 13.39, 16.49, 14.48, 16.26, 14.99, 15.90, 13.70, 15.51, 14.66, 13.68, 13.68, 14.06



About time


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 15, 2012)

48.59 first sub 50! Which brought in my new PB AO 12 59.00
(48.59), 70.2, 60.9, 70.49, 69.98, 50.49, 58.12, (71.74), 56.37, 58.04, 50.15, 54.03.
Today was a really great cubing day for me normally sub 1 minutes seem to come sporadicly im usually in the 60-75 second range but today F2L just seemed to go so smooth. Ive been corner tracking a bit so I just have to find the matching edge and its generally going good. 4 or 5 days after switching from beginers to F2L


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Blue cross 16.24 avg100


 
Second day blue cross, 16.07 avg100.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 15, 2012)

7.94 single
Lucky
My 3rd best solve



Spoiler



R L2 D F U2 L' U B' D' F2 D' R L2 D B2 D R2 U' D2 B2 D2 - Cross on top (W top, G front...)

Inspection: x2 y
Cross: R' F2 L F'
F2L Pair 1: U2 L U' L'
Pair 2: y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
Pair 3: y U R U2' R' U R U' R'
Pair 4: y y' R' U' R U R' U' R
OLL: L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
PLL: NONE!

51 moves :/ (with cancellation), 6.42 TPS


----------



## timeless (Jan 16, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol beat my avg of 12 oh pb by 0.01
Average of 12: 42.84
1. 38.82 
2. 46.15 
3. 41.22 
4. 45.80 
5. (32.68) 
6. 38.40 
7. (51.25) 
8. 48.19 
9. 43.02 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' F U2 R' F L U' B R2 D R' 
10. 47.94 R2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D L' U' R' U2 B U R2 F' D2 
11. 40.83 L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U' L B' 
12. 38.06 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L' B2 L' D' L' F D U' B U'


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 16, 2012)

New pb avg of 50!


Spoiler



21.853, 17.271, 16.903, 22.035, 16.911, 23.082, 17.075, 18.748, 13.136, 19.601, 23.935, 17.812, 18.751, 21.008, 16.051, 17.527, 16.330, 19.021, 17.686, 26.516, 17.354, 19.267, 19.658, 16.744, 22.202, 19.045, 28.538, 21.001, 17.063, 20.440, 21.103, 22.192, 17.440, 17.860, 16.194, 17.482, 23.855, 20.241, 17.142, 20.059, 19.054, 19.691, 19.672, 19.180, 16.890, 17.664, 21.560, 22.290, 27.961, 16.507


number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.136
worst time: 28.538

current avg5: 20.505 (σ = 2.49)
best avg5: 17.181 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 19.320 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 18.192 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 19.277 (σ = 2.14)
session mean: 19.532

I think I can say I am consistantly sub-20 .
Done on my old, hardly used, recently modded, recently now awesome AV.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 16, 2012)

Successfully being colour neutral with 3 colours (including white) within 6 days. (White, yellow, green)

Just a few more weeks and I'll be full CN


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 16, 2012)

11.91... dang. Almost pb, if only I hadn't pause surprise at PLL skip.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 16, 2012)

aronpm said:


> number of times: 200/200
> best time: 12.27
> worst time: 31.35
> 
> ...



Another 100 green-cross solves, for the second day of green:
number of times: 300/300
best time: 12.27
worst time: 31.35

current avg5: 18.28 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 15.23 (σ = 1.19)

current avg12: 17.60 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 16.43 (σ = 1.81)

current avg100: 17.65 (σ = 1.90)
best avg100: 17.61 (σ = 1.88)

session avg: 18.72 (σ = 2.31)
session mean: 18.89

Pretty happy with my progress with green so far.


----------



## Benyó (Jan 16, 2012)

2nd solve on my new stack: 10.000..... it didn't survive


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2012)

6x6 PB: 2:35.61


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 16, 2012)

7x7 PB avg 12: 4:29.77
also, PB avg 5: 4:24.49

4:36.15, 4:38.47, 4:24.28, 4:36.00, 4:34.30, 4:29.87, 4:10.83, 4:32.87, 4:36.70, 4:23.73, 4:16.86, 4:26.97


----------



## Julian (Jan 16, 2012)

9.30 L B2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L R' B' D2 F2 U R' F' R' B2 D' B

x2 y' D L F' u R2
U' L U L' U y' R U' R'
U' L U2' L2' U' L
L U L' U L U' L'
U' R' U' R
U x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
U U2' L2' U' L' U' L U L U L U' L


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 16, 2012)

Color Neutral 18.01 Ao100 

Usually average ~16 seconds.


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2012)

59.31 solve with Yau.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 16, 2012)

Best average of 5: 7.64
(7.13) 7.40 (10.75) 7.33 8.18

First PB I've set in months.  Ao12 was 8.88.


----------



## timeless (Jan 17, 2012)

timeless said:


> beat my old pb by 0.07 sec
> 5. (19.23) L2 U F' D' B2 D' L D L2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 D B' F2 L2 R U R' B U2 B2 F2



lucky pb, pll skip and H oll 
12. (17.09) D R2 U R D' L2 U B' R2 F2 D2 R B2 R U2 D2 F2 U2 L


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 17, 2012)

Hate to say it, but I won't be continuing my daily non-white-cross solves. I am taking on a project that is much more important to me right now than cubing.


----------



## timeless (Jan 17, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pb oh avg of 5
Average of 5; 39.51
1. (37.16) 
2. (51.43) 
3. 37.84 
4. 38.34 
5. 42.34


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 17, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Hate to say it, but I won't be continuing my daily non-white-cross solves. I am taking on a project that is much more important to me right now than cubing.


I guess the accomplish is that you've analyzed your priorities and made a wise decision. GL



theanonymouscuber said:


> Best average of 5: 7.64
> (7.13) 7.40 (10.75) 7.33 8.18
> 
> First PB I've set in months.  Ao12 was 8.88.


 
I hereby dub you The Energizer Cuber. Your improvement just keeps going and going and going...

Your PB avg12 is _.__?


----------



## timeless (Jan 17, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pb avg 5/12 and 4th sub 20
Average of 5: 23.03
Average of 12: 25.63
1. 28.50 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L R U R B D2 L2 B U 
2. 24.09 B L2 B U R2 U R' U D' L' B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F B L2 
3. 30.15 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' B L U' L' U R2 B' U' R' 
4. 23.36 L2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 R' D L' R2 B U F D' L' F' 
5. 26.71 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B L U2 B' D L' F2 L2 R2 F' 
6. (35.38) U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B D' F' D2 R' F' R2 D B D' 
7. 28.56 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U B' F U R2 F L' U2 R B' L' 
*8. (19.36) R2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 R2 U R F L B F' L' B2 U2 
9. 21.91 L2 B' R' F2 U2 F2 D' L' F' U' F L2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 
10. 25.04 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F2 R' B' R2 F L U F2 D L2 F' 
11. 25.88 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L' F' R U' L F' L2 D2 F L2 
12. 22.14 D' F' U' F' R U' L2 U' F U L2 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 B2 *


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 17, 2012)

*3.67* solve, aka easiest scramble ever
Scramble: B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2

Reconstruction:
Inspection: x' y2
X-Cross: U R'
F2L 2/3: L' U L2 U' L'
F2L 4: R' U' R
LL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (T perm)

Moves: 24
TPS: 6.53

Wat.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 17, 2012)

So I can't do the CN challenge but...

333, Green cross:

Best average of 5: 8.96
8-12 - (7.80) (9.39) 8.97 9.07 8.85

Best average of 12: 9.70
1-12 - 9.93 10.86 8.84 9.58 10.34 11.12 (11.52) (7.80) 9.39 8.97 9.07 8.85



CN pb avg of 12 is 9.20 and pb avg of 5 is 8.36 I think


----------



## Julian (Jan 17, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> *3.67* solve, aka easiest scramble ever
> Scramble: B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2
> 
> Reconstruction:
> ...


Ahahahaha.

How many times has this been posted?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2012)

...because PBs should reflect how dumb of a scramble you've found rather than how good you are 

I got a sub-4 first try on that too, but that's not a PB, just a silly time.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 17, 2012)

qqwref said:


> ...because PBs should reflect how dumb of a scramble you've found rather than how good you are
> 
> I got a sub-4 first try on that too, but that's not a PB, just a silly time.


I'm not counting it as a PB, it's a lucky and super easy scramble .


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 17, 2012)

I've seen this scramble before. (onlyleftname's) Maybe not the exact same scramble but it sure seems to be the exact same solution... I think it was in tx789's signature. Lemme check.

EDIT : Haha. It is the exact same scramble. Check his sig.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 17, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> I hereby dub you The Energizer Cuber. Your improvement just keeps going and going and going...
> 
> Your PB avg12 is _.__?


 


It's 8.67.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2012)

*TODAY IS A GOOD DAY*

WOW WOW WOW WOW

Puzzle/Event & Cube Type: 3x3x3 Speedsolve DaYan GuHong
Solves: 200/200
Time Spent: Just under 2 hours
Session average: 11.99 seconds

BEST Statistics:

-*Best Single Solve - 8.76 seconds (Lucky F2L)
--Best Average 3/5 - 9.80 seconds PERSONAL BEST
---Best Average 10/12 - 11.08 seconds PERSONAL BEST
----Best Avg100 - 11.84 seconds PERSONAL BEST*

OMG:


Spoiler



The avg100:
1. 11.24 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 R B L' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 F
2. (9.43) D F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U B' F L F' D2 U' R2 B' L' R2
3. (14.66) L2 U2 B D' B' U' L F B' D2 R2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L B2
4. 12.89 U2 B' F L2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 U' B D F' D2 F R' U' B2 R2
5. 11.39 R2 F D2 L2 R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B R' D L U2 F' D' U L2 U2 F'
6. 10.37 U' F2 R B2 R2 U B2 R F U D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2
7. 11.60 F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 F' U' L B' D B F2 L' B' L'
8. 12.87 U D' L F2 B' L2 F' R' U B U2 B D2 F' R2 B' D2 F U2 F2
9. 10.96 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B' R B R' D B F2 D L2 U
10. 12.14 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D L F L2 U L' R U' F' U' L'
11. (9.07) F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' B' L2 R' B2 R' B2 F' U L'
12. 12.41 R2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D' F' D2 R D' B' F2 U2 L B'
13. 10.14 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R2 D' B' R' B L' B' F U2 L'
14. 11.80 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L R2 U R' D B' D B F R'
15. 12.19 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 U R B R' F L F' U L U
16. 11.90 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B R B' U F R' F2 L'
17. 12.61 R D2 L' U2 L U2 R' B2 L2 R' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R D B' L' F2 R'
18. 11.38 R' B2 D' L' D2 B U L D' F B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F2 D
19. 12.51 D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L F' D L R' U2 R' B U2
20. 12.05 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L B R2 F' U' L' R F L' B'
21. 12.49 U' R D2 B' U2 R2 D L2 D R2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F
22. (14.95) B' L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 F L2 B' D' R D2 F' U B' R2 B' D2 R'
23. 12.63 R2 U B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R U' L2 U2 B2 L B L2 F' R2 U
24. 11.24 U L F2 R' D F2 U D2 R F B' D2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 F
25. 10.18 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R' U R B2 L' B' R' D2 B'
26. (17.33) L' D R2 F2 L' U2 L2 F R' U' B2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B
27. 12.25 L D2 F' R' F2 D' R U' D' F R2 F D2 L2 F U2 F' D2 B D2
28. 11.66 F' R2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 B D' B2 D2 L2 R' D B
29. 12.41 L B D' F B' R D2 B' L U2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2
30. 12.01 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 R2 D B' L' F' L D' U2 B' F U2
31. 10.10 B D B L2 F' L2 D R U' L F2 U D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2
32. 11.53 D B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' R' B2 D' F2 U' B L' F2 D
33. 13.17 U L2 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 D U2 L2 R' B' L D F U2 B' U2 L B'
34. 11.10 D F2 D' R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 L' U L2 R2 B D B R F
35. 9.82 R2 U F2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R U2 B2 L' F' L D' F' U'
36. 11.91 F' R L B' U' L F2 R' B L' U R2 F2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 L2
37. 13.03 D2 B' D2 B R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R D' U F' D2 B2 F' R B' R
38. 12.25 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' D' R F' R2 U2 B D2 R'
39. 11.83 B2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' B2 F2 R F2 D B' R D F U B' R U' R'
40. 10.37 D' R' F2 B' U' D' F2 D F' L B' L2 U2 F2 B D2 B R2 L2 B
41. (13.66) L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D L2 F' D2 F' D2 F' L F' D2 L2 D'
42. 11.40 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B R U2 B R2 D F R U' B R' D
43. 13.58 D2 L D2 R B2 D2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F' R U' L' B' F R2 D' R'
44. 11.37 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L' R' U' R' U' F' U' B U2 R2
45. 12.83 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D L2 U' B U2 L D' U L R B2 L B
46. 12.23 B2 R2 B' L' B' D2 R F2 U R2 U2 B R2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F' D2
47. 11.70 B2 F2 D2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L2 R D2 F U B' U R D L2 U L
48. 10.30 F2 B' R L D F2 L' B' U' R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B
49. 12.38 U2 R2 B' D B2 U' R F' L F' R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 D2 B' R2
50. 11.35 R' U' D2 F' R2 B U2 L U' B' R2 B' D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2
51. 10.72 L2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 F' L2 B U2 B2 R D' R' B' U2 L' B2 U B2 D2
52. 12.71 R2 D2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' R2 D R B L2 D2 L
53. 11.47 D B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L U2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 U' B2 L2
54. 12.93 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B U F D2 L' B2 U' R2 F R
55. 11.64 U D L' U2 R' F D' R' D F' L2 U2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 U L2 F2
56. 12.93 U2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R D2 F D R U R D F2 R2
57. 12.89 B L2 B D2 U2 F R2 U2 B2 F' D B2 F R2 D' B2 R B2 F2
58. 11.26 F L2 U' F' L B' U' D2 B' R' B2 L' F2 R L F2 U2 R2 U2 B2
59. 10.72 F2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 R B U F2 U2 B U' R F'
60. 12.32 U2 B R2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 B U B D2 U B' D F2 L' U'
61. 12.18 R2 F' R2 F' L2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 L' B2 U L2 F R B' D U F'
62. 12.50 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 L' D2 F' D' B L F' R F2 R2 F'
63. 12.70 L F2 R' F U2 L2 F2 D' F' R F2 U2 R F2 L B2 L' D2 L D2
64. 12.51 B D2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 R B D' F U L' U B' L2 D'
65. 11.57 U' F' L' F2 D B' L' U' D F U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' D'
66. (9.73) B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B' D R' B2 F' R' F2 D
67. 12.97 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 F2 L R' U' L' D2 B' R' D F L R2 F2
68. 12.37 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F' D' U B L' R' U' L2 D R'
69. 10.58 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B F D2 R2 F' U' B L' R F L' D2 L U' L2
70. 12.86 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 R' U2 B' U' R2 D R U' L U'
71. 13.41 B' D' L F R B L2 B2 D F' D R2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U2
72. 12.52 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B' D2 L' U' L U F2 R' U B
73. 11.92 L U F' U2 L2 D2 R U D L' F' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F R2
74. 10.81 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 U' B2 L' D' B' R2 D' F2 U2 R U R
75. 11.31 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F' U L' F D2 B' D R U2 B'
76. 11.65 F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F U' B2 R' D' L F' L' B U'
77. 13.01 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' F' U' B F2 D B L B2 R2
78. 11.66 U D2 L F2 R2 B U' F L2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R' L2 F2
79. (14.31) D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R F U B' F' R' D' F2 L' R2
80. 10.69 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 U R2 U B D U' F' R U F2 U F' L2
81. 12.13 L' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R' B L' U2 F R2 D2 U R2 B R
82. 12.58 L2 B' U R2 L' B2 U2 L2 D B U2 F' B' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2
83. 12.63 D2 L U B' L F' L2 D R' F R' B2 L' F2 L D2 R U2 B2 L2 B2
84. 12.38 R2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' F' U2 L2 D F' L R F' D' R B2 F2 D'
85. 10.00 B L2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 F D B D R2 U' L' R2 F D' L'
86. 11.17 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F' D' R F' D' B' L2 D' B2 R2
87. 12.62 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R F' U F D R' F' L2 D B' L'
88. 11.65 F U' B2 U D' R B2 U' L U' D F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D2
89. 12.51 B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B U2 L U R' B R2 U' F2
90. 12.12 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 B' D2 R D' F U2 F2 D2 F' D2 L
91. 11.04 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L U F L B R2 U' R D2 F' L
92. 12.08 D2 R' U2 F L' U F' U2 F D B2 R2 U F2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2
93. 10.31 B L2 B2 R' D' F' B' L F R U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' D2
94. 12.42 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D R2 D2 R' U' B2 F2 R U' R'
95. 9.80 D2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F D' L B U L' U2 R' U' L R2
96. (9.30) R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U' R' D' F' D' L' D B D B2 D2
97. (9.26) D L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D R2 U2 B R D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R
98. 11.24 D2 B2 L' B2 L R2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 B U F' R' B' L B' L2 D L2
99. 12.78 F' B2 D B' U' R F' U2 B R L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D
100. 11.72 D2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 B' U2 F L' B D' L2 D U F' D' L R'

9.80, 9.30, (9.26), 11.24, 12.78, 11.72, 13.01, 10.41, (13.29), 12.92, 10.06, 9.58 = 11.08 ave12

10.31, (12.42), 9.80, 9.30, (9.26) = 9.80 ave5

8.76 Single Scramble: F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B L' D' F R U F2 U2 F2 L2 B

:tu




*~ThisIsWEB~*

@AnonymousEnergizer: Wow. Impressive. Fast. Inspiring. etc. !


----------



## Julian (Jan 18, 2012)

48.83 U' R' f2 r' F' r' F' U2 f2 D U' F' D L2 D' R D2 F f' U2 u F' U' B' R B' r f2 U' r F2 D' F' D2 B' D2 r2 B' u2 F

First sub-50 

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



x' z L' u' l // B
y' l U l' U' F r U2 r' // G
z F x' U' l' U' r' // W
x' U l' U l // R
x' l' U2 l // Y, O

u' y' R U' R' U' y' F R' F' R y' D' x U' R' U 3l u // BO, YB, OW (RB)
U' F R' F' R u' D' R' D R u // WG, YO
R U' R' u' U F R' F' R u // YG, OG
U2 R U' R' u' D x U' R' U 3l u // YR, WR
x2 y' U 3r U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WB, GR

x' z' U2 x' U R' F y D' R' F R
U2 L U L' U' y' R' U' R
U L U2 L' U y' L' U' L
U R' U R2 U R'
U' y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## aronpm (Jan 18, 2012)

_Aron Graham Puddy-Mathew - you have been offered a place in the Bachelor of Science (Advanced) at The University of Adelaide_


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 18, 2012)

aronpm said:


> _Aron Graham Puddy-Mathew - you have been offered a place in the *Bathtub* of Science (Advanced) at The University of Adelaide_


 
10.74 single with Xbomb method


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 18, 2012)

444, yau with green cross

Best average of 12: 42.02
6-17 - (47.12) 39.24 42.27 41.97 41.08 (36.04) 44.99 45.00 38.64 42.87 42.94 41.22

A while ago I posted a 41.xy avg of 12 with red and 42.xy avg of 12 with white.

Basically now I can choose any first two centres I want :3

EDIT:

444, yau, half CN (white, red or green cross) (But I did blue cross on the 9th solve but kinda failed)

Best average of 5: 37.87
4-8 - 39.31 37.14 (39.63) 37.16 (36.71)

Best average of 12: 39.93
1-12 - 42.42 (36.33) 41.81 39.31 37.14 39.63 37.16 36.71 42.14 (42.49) 42.10 40.84

Redux pb avg of 12 is only about 1 second better


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 18, 2012)

Typing speed: 90wpm, 100% accuracy.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't usually post achievements and all, but I just got my first sub-10 solve, 9.88. I guess it was around 45-50 moves. My 4th F2L pair was already solved, I used a 2-look OLL, and a U-perm.  My last PB was 11.61.

00:09.88	D2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 F L' B D R D U R F D2 U

My attempt at reconstruction:
Edit: Nope, I give up.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 18, 2012)

Rubik's twist:

Single: 5.62
Avg5: 6.77
Avg12: 7.08

Got a rubik's twist last week.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 19, 2012)

Rubik's twist:

Single: 5.62
Avg5: 6.77
Avg12: 7.08

Got a rubik's twist last week.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 19, 2012)

Clock, PB Ao5 and PB Single 

13.26, 14.24, (27.60), 14.26, (11.22)

Ao5: 13.92


----------



## Mal (Jan 19, 2012)

6x6 PB single: 7.57.70 
I only had PLL parity.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 19, 2012)

42.22 single solve! Current PB. Working towards sub 30 (although im at a point Im starting to get F2L in about 30secs =)


----------



## timeless (Jan 19, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
avg of 5 oh pb
Average of 5: 38.50
1. (31.42) F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D L' B' F L' D2 B' U' L2 U R2 
2. 44.45 U2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B2 D' F' D2 L2 B' L U' F2 R' U 
3. 37.36 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U' L' R' U2 F L R2 U' L2 F L' 
4. 33.70 R2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 B L F D2 R' B' L2 D' R B2 
5. (1:00.14) U2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' D' L F2 D' L' F' D' B U B


----------



## cubernya (Jan 19, 2012)

Typing: 127 wpm (and counting)...aiming for 150 by summer


----------



## emolover (Jan 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Typing: 127 wpm (and counting)...aiming for 150 by summer


 
What the eff!

How do you get so fast? I get like 45.


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Typing: 127 wpm (and counting)...aiming for 150 by summer


 
Global average? How long was the text? I'm just getting back up to my old QWERTY average of ~100 WPM after learning how to touch type with Colemak. Fastest since has been around 110.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 19, 2012)

sq-2 (nonsim)

44.11 single (EP was adj/adj but still, wat)
(6,1) / (6,-4) / (-1,-5) / (-2,-2) / (6,-5) / (4,-5) / (-5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-3,-5) / (-3,-5) / (-4,6) / (5,0) / (2,-4) / (3,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,4) / (-2,-1) / (-3,-1) / (-4,3) / 

57.65 avg5
59.11, 53.47, (1:03.60), 1:00.37, (44.11)

1:01.20 avg12
1:06.84, 59.30, (1:16.42), 1:02.27, 1:05.17, 1:02.95, 58.89, 59.11, 53.47, 1:03.60, 1:00.37, (44.11)


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2012)

First sub-13 avg100. 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.41
worst time: 17.43
best avg5: 11.71 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 12.07 (σ = 1.40)
best avg100: 12.96 (σ = 1.02)

times: 13.12, 14.15, 11.64, 13.41, 11.80, 12.13, 14.06, 12.52, 14.96, 12.13, 12.76, 13.61, 11.80, 12.23, 11.66, 11.61, 13.04, 11.03, 12.16, 11.95, 13.37, 12.59, 12.86, 12.15, 13.34, 12.22, 12.21, 10.47[PLL skip], 11.15, 12.14, 11.99, 17.36, 11.95, 15.45, 12.85, 9.89, 11.95, 10.58, 13.25, 13.99, 16.80, 12.83, 14.70, 11.19, 11.55, 10.67, 12.38, 13.99, 14.40, 12.86, 13.03, 12.96, 12.66, 14.45, 17.43, 11.59, 13.72, 14.11, 13.01, 15.53, 12.79, 14.08, 11.34, 14.46, 12.30, 11.66, 12.89, 13.28, 13.24, 13.12, 14.01, 11.65, 13.10, 13.96, 12.26, 13.84, 12.96, 13.75, 14.42, 12.35, 12.48, 13.44, 9.41, 13.87, 15.74, 13.09, 14.63, 13.63, 12.33, 12.40, 11.89, 12.22, 15.15, 13.16, 14.12, 13.02, 12.26, 13.38, 13.76, 15.11


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 19, 2012)

F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 B U2 B2 L F R2 D' L B L D2 (White top Green front OR Cross on Top)



Spoiler



Inspection: x2
X-Cross: U' L F' L B U L
F2L Pair 2: R U' R' U R U' R' U' L U' L'
F2L Pair 3: U' R' U R
F2L Pair 4: U' R U R'
OLL: Nope =)
PLL: M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U'

 7.55 seconds.



Could have been PB (sub-6.84) without "flawless" execution (for me)...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 19, 2012)

6x6x6. Improvement is cool, but I'll never get anywhere near the 1:5x range without a drastic decrease in the force I need to make turns.

2:28.44 single (first sub-2:30 )

2:43.52 avg5
2:52.46, (2:28.44), (3:17.43), 2:43.20, 2:34.89

2:48.55 avg12
2:48.06, 2:45.82, 2:43.43[dp], 2:52.46, (2:28.44), (3:17.43), 2:43.20, 2:34.89, 3:12.92, 2:55.39, 2:51.74, 2:37.62


EDIT:


> F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 B U2 B2 L F R2 D' L B L D2


9.53... got 6.5 tps (which I think is super high for me), but with a terrible solution.


Spoiler



cross: x2 L2' B L U' y' R2
F2L1: R U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L2: y' U R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L3: y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L4: U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2
OLL: L F' L' F L' U2 L U y' R U R'
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
62 htm = 6.506 tps


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 19, 2012)

PB 2x2 avg5: 1.97 very lucky, my pb ao5 befor this was 2.3x. 3rd solve I did the first layer wrong, but because of that I got LL skip 
1. 1.67 F2 U F R U' F R' F2 U'
2. 2.18 R F2 R F2 U2 R F R2 U2
3. (1.07) U F2 R2 F' R' F U' R U2
4. 2.05 U R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2
5. (3.07) R U2 F R F' R U' R' U


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 19, 2012)

41.55 (40.96) 65.61 41.10 42.55 45.44 56.75 53.58 (74.39) 46.45 46.69 57.15
average 49.69 first sub 50 average! also I almost had my first sub 40 single this time too (would of if the cube didnt lock up on me towards the end. And the 74.39 I thought I had an E perm but I guess I didnt look at it good enough and I did that then a cube popped on me and yea wasnt a pretty solve at all.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 19, 2012)

13.78 Computer Cube avg12
13.23, 12.68, 15.84, 14.55, (11.53), 13.30, (20.25), 13.24, 14.12, 13.11, 13.30, 14.44

I avg between 13 and 17 lol.

9.35 single :3


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 19, 2012)

Solved my first cube using strictly commutators in school today.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 19, 2012)

number of times: 154/154
best time: 8.32
worst time: 14.10

current avg5: 11.98 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 11.08 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 10.43 (σ = 1.03)

current avg100: 11.17 (σ = 0.90)
best avg100: 11.16 (σ = 0.86)

I should probably be revising instead. This is the first time I've cubed really this year. I haven't got much slower


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> number of times: 154/154
> best time: 8.32
> worst time: 14.10
> 
> ...


 
3x3 or SQ1?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 19, 2012)

3:00.35 5x5 single


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 19, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> 3x3 or SQ1?


 
lolol 3x3. I'm probably sup-12 now on sq1


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 20, 2012)

More clock, PB Single, Ao5, and Ao12 

14.20, 16.69, (21.91), 16.12, (10.24), 13.31, 13.78, 17.51, 14.17, 16.31, 15.22, 12.09

Single: 10.24
Ao5: 13.75
Ao12: 14.93


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2012)

number of times: 99/100
best time: 8.85
worst time: 17.35

current avg5: 12.76 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 10.91 (σ = 2.25)

current avg12: 12.90 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 12.19 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 12.99 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 12.99 (σ = 1.22)

Very very good session. When I got the 2 sub10s in a row I freaked out :3. PB ao5/100. Ao5 is bolded.



Spoiler



13.53, 12.52, 15.22, 12.49, 11.93, 13.66, 13.43, 15.50, 10.64, 10.71, 12.47, 11.78, 12.46, 10.73, 17.35, 13.16, 12.96, 14.34, 14.68, 16.03, 11.17, 14.53, 12.39, 12.85, 13.94, 11.66, 12.48, 15.42, 12.62, 17.22, 12.82, 13.83, 13.58, 14.21, 11.86, 13.46, 14.68, 14.36, 12.28, 13.27, 12.42, 14.56, 11.47, 14.03, 12.66, 14.47, 12.21, 12.52, 9.26[accidental xcross], 10.58, 11.86, 11.36, 13.29, 11.94, 12.75, 14.47, 12.20, 14.01, 12.68, 11.43, 15.80, 12.57, 15.23, 10.64, 13.53, 14.92, 12.20, 12.49, 11.60, 13.45, 13.34, 13.04, 11.52, 12.91, 12.20, 11.75, 14.09, 15.36, *8.85[pll skip ], 9.21, 13.47, 13.81, 10.06*, 14.23, 11.32, 13.93, 12.58, 13.79, 12.15, 11.93, 12.38, 15.00, 11.81, DNF(22.18), 12.38, 13.60, 15.05, 11.81, 12.53, 12.14


----------



## Edward (Jan 20, 2012)

Average of 5: 26.90
1. 26.15 L' U' L' B' F' L2 D2 L F D' B' F' R' L D F2 D2 F' D2 L2 R D' L' B2 R' 
2. 28.23 D2 L R2 F2 B L2 B' R2 F' R' L' F B' R U' F' U2 D2 F' U2 R2 F L' D' U' 
3. (32.27) F' B D2 F' B D L' U D' L' U D2 R' B R2 B D2 L' B' F2 U F2 L U' R2 
4. 26.32 L' F' R F L B2 R2 D2 B' U' R D' F B R2 F U' F2 B2 L' U' B2 U D' L' 
5. (26.04) D2 R L F2 U' B' U' R' U2 B2 F2 U F2 L R2 F' D R U' L' F2 D' F2 D2 U' 

OH. Haven't done this in months


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 20, 2012)

7.98 single

18 move f2l


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 20, 2012)

Square 1 
30.38, 24.16, 23.14, 16.65, 23.19, 30.91, 29.93, 25.62, 17.45, 26.45, 28.22, 24.92, 29.02, 20.61, 23.03, 26.56, 23.29, 18.84, 24.91, 20.60, 18.82, 20.91, 26.08, 22.36, 28.31, 25.43, 22.68, 24.87, 22.42, 24.85, 28.02, 17.90, 13.59, 21.51, 19.95, 18.17, 23.21, 20.53, 19.58, 28.55, 15.95, 18.28, 22.53, 16.06, 19.86, 30.34, 27.98, 21.74, 25.57, 21.52, 27.87, 14.71, 21.14, 26.35, 20.31, 26.41, 23.95, 23.60, 31.34, 16.30, 26.65, 26.46, 27.67, 18.70, 23.06, 15.07, 23.52, 25.16, 18.99, 23.01, 20.91, 21.99, 19.84, 24.53, 22.58, 21.48, 22.16, 21.44, 20.71, 25.37, 20.62, 23.10, 20.91, 28.63, 23.54, 19.23, 20.97, 20.15, 17.10, 16.75, 18.44, 28.61, 23.43, 20.33, 21.24, 24.49, 20.93, 22.42, 22.64, 23.05
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.59
worst time: 31.34

current avg5: 22.70 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 18.07 (σ = 1.91)

current avg12: 21.41 (σ = 2.30)
best avg12: 19.58 (σ = 2.49)

current avg100: 22.72 (σ = 3.19)
best avg100: 22.72 (σ = 3.19)

session avg: 22.72 (σ = 3.19)
session mean: 22.73


----------



## AndersB (Jan 20, 2012)

New PB's as of today:

3x3 NL: 11.23
3x3 avg5: 14.07
3x3 avg12: 15.12
3x3 BLD: 4:25.93

Yay! Only waiting for sub -14 avg5 and sub -15 avg12 now...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not really sure if this is good or bad. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 1000/1001
best time: 1.02
worst time: 6.33

current avg5: 2.87 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 1.72 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 2.69 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 1.86 (σ = 0.26)

current avg100: 2.55 (σ = 0.50)
best avg100: 2.11 (σ = 0.33)

current avg1000: 2.36 (σ = 0.42)
best avg1000: 2.36 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 2.36 (σ = 0.42)
session mean: 2.41



Spoiler



‎2.47, 2.22, 1.91, 1.08, 1.84, 1.60, 1.97, 2.18, 1.90, 1.41, 2.79, 2.67, 1.84, 2.28, 2.07, 4.19, 3.04, 1.69, 2.36, 2.40, 2.01, 2.39, 2.24, 1.55, 1.69, 2.90, 2.28, 2.84, 2.44, 2.00, 1.49, 2.39, 2.71, 1.98, 2.05, 3.26, 2.03, 2.38, 2.17, 1.02, 1.84, 2.96, 2.45, 2.22, 2.33, 3.07, 2.08, 2.72, 2.36, 2.34, 5.27+, 2.40, 2.31, 1.71, 2.40, 1.66, 2.30, 1.44, 2.59, 2.27, 1.83, 2.31, 2.15, 2.41, 2.19, 1.94, 1.88, 1.86, 3.69, 2.56, 2.13, 1.91, 2.13, 2.33, 2.06, 3.35, 2.93, 3.11, 2.28, 2.11, 1.71, 3.34, 1.59, 1.66, 2.16, 2.58, 1.94, 1.91, 1.97, 2.47, 2.09, 2.80, 2.56, 1.83, 2.90, 3.16, 2.16, 2.59, 2.59, 2.44, 1.58, 2.05, 2.30, 1.55, 1.97, 2.40, 2.53, 2.16, 1.96, 2.50, 1.94, 2.09, 2.75, 1.81, 2.19, 1.52, 2.03, 1.80, 1.91, 2.47, 1.96, 3.50, 1.97, 2.55, 1.56, 1.65, 2.27, 1.80, 1.97, 2.02, 2.41, 2.72, 2.40, 2.40, 2.41, 2.68, 1.47, 2.43, 2.27, 1.91, 5.13, 2.53, 2.68, 1.77, 1.88, 1.78, 2.18, 1.93, 2.02, 1.75, 1.47, 2.30, 1.61, 1.80, 2.55, 3.08, 1.72, 2.16, 1.77, 2.34, 2.05, 2.25, 2.22, 1.88, 1.65, 2.43, 1.71, 2.30, 1.44, 1.55, 2.06, 1.90, 2.11, 2.03, 2.08, 2.28, 2.02, 1.44, 2.18, 2.22, 1.91, 1.22, 2.46, 2.33, 1.72, 2.53, 1.81, 2.53, 2.05, 2.08, 2.18, 3.21, 2.40, 2.88, 2.65, 2.11, 2.84, 3.28, 2.02, 2.02, 1.63, 2.16, 2.63, 1.80, 1.71, 2.44, 1.91, 1.77, 1.61, 2.27, 2.18, 2.08, 2.30, 2.27, 1.71, 1.46, 2.13, 2.06, 3.44, 2.80, 1.65, 2.56, 2.72, 1.77, 2.77, 1.88, 2.16, 1.90, 2.50, 2.52, 2.15, 2.30, 2.96, 2.38, 2.05, 2.25, 2.16, 2.41, 2.86, 2.05, 1.80, 2.15, 2.28, 2.25, 2.03, 2.43, 2.65, 1.19, 2.18, 2.19, 2.34, 2.80, 2.19, 2.47, 2.43, 2.18, 2.30, 2.13, 2.81, 2.28, 2.25, 2.05, 2.61, 1.47, 1.96, 1.94, 2.33, 2.65, 2.86, 2.63, 2.68, 1.88, 1.85, 3.03, 1.91, 2.30, 2.47, 1.59, 2.25, 2.05, 1.84, 2.27, 1.96, 2.15, 2.52, 1.83, 2.16, 1.86, 2.31, 1.71, 2.06, 3.28, 2.34, 2.27, 2.88, 2.40, 1.61, 2.13, 2.11, 1.91, 2.33, 2.08, 2.46, 5.09+, 2.00, 1.97, 2.46, 2.06, 3.15, 2.30, 2.33, 2.02, 3.22, 1.84, 2.31, 1.34, 1.75, 2.41, 2.28, 2.66, 1.15, 1.81, 1.71, 2.16, 1.80, 1.25, 2.08, 1.75, 3.34, 2.03, 1.96, 2.02, 2.93, 2.09, 1.08, 2.61, 2.11, 2.30, 2.11, 2.44, 2.56, 2.18, 1.69, 1.81, 3.41, 4.77+, 1.93, 2.38, 2.38, 2.71, 3.83, 1.84, 1.86, 2.88, 2.15, 3.34, 3.16, 2.80, 2.84, 2.06, 2.11, 4.75, 2.78, 2.58, 3.55, 2.00, 2.09, 5.58, 2.40, 2.30, 3.13, 2.65, 2.13, 2.44, 3.27, 2.97, 2.86, 2.38, 3.44, 1.81, 2.15, 2.18, 2.13, 2.43, 1.97, 2.78, 3.16, 3.21, 2.47, 3.39, 2.03, 2.50, 3.05, 2.56, 3.02, 1.71, 2.68, 2.33, 2.43, 1.88, 2.47, 2.72, 1.72, 2.33, 2.11, 3.19, 2.30, 2.53, 2.33, 3.25, 2.27, 2.47, 2.09, 2.52, 2.19, 2.78, 2.31, 1.90, 1.94, 3.21, 2.56, 2.38, 2.88, 2.46, 2.25, 2.53, 2.09, 2.25, 2.50, 2.40, 2.63, 2.13, 3.41, 2.86, 2.66, 2.43, 2.53, 3.68, 1.81, 2.25, 1.69, 3.75, 1.83, 2.41, 2.28, 2.77, 3.63, 2.50, 2.63, 2.16, 2.15, 2.46, 1.69, 1.86, 1.66, 3.00, 1.33, 4.33, 1.90, 2.08, 3.05, 2.86, 2.19, 6.33+, 3.06, 1.69, 3.88, 2.36, 2.78, 1.41, 2.50, 4.66, 3.09, 2.88, 2.16, 2.31, 2.30, 2.36, 2.63, 2.77, 2.34, 2.59, 2.72, 2.33, 2.50, 2.52, 1.94, 1.50, 2.34, 2.75, 1.96, 2.03, 1.91, 2.22, 2.11, 3.53, 4.86+, 3.53, 2.46, 2.19, 2.43, 2.18, 3.38, 2.90, 4.93, 2.05, 2.69, 2.56, 2.25, 1.97, 2.50, 1.96, 2.30, 2.18, 2.09, 2.21, 2.05, 2.03, 1.71, 3.75, 2.21, 4.81+, 3.27, 2.31, 2.81, 2.25, 2.08, 3.33, 2.03, 1.63, 2.80, 2.41, 2.08, 2.86, 2.59, 1.96, 2.47, 1.63, 2.61, 1.46, 2.33, 2.31, 1.80, 2.19, 3.90, 1.90, 2.16, 3.02, 3.05, 2.71, 2.31, 2.21, 2.80, 1.96, 2.88, 2.11, 1.30, 1.68, 2.22, 2.11, 2.06, 2.69, 1.58, 2.25, 2.44, 3.52, 1.83, 3.30, 2.05, 2.21, 3.69, 1.91, 3.91, 2.02, 2.38, 2.72, 1.83, 3.53, 3.03, 2.46, 2.59, 2.38, 3.46, 2.16, 2.31, 2.40, 1.77, 2.22, 2.30, 2.90, 1.68, 1.66, 2.71, 1.65, 2.36, 1.97, 2.52, 2.38, 2.52, 2.16, 2.63, 1.90, 1.58, 1.61, 1.81, 1.94, 1.93, 1.93, 1.84, 1.77, 2.13, 2.25, 2.00, 1.88, 2.41, 1.91, 3.58, 2.06, 2.44, 1.94, 2.21, 2.93, 1.91, 2.86, 2.52, 1.94, 2.58, 2.15, 2.61, 2.69, 2.27, 1.96, 2.18, 2.86, 2.59, 2.56, 2.36, 1.65, 2.36, 2.90, 2.38, 2.05, 2.05, 2.25, 3.22, 1.97, 1.88, 2.90, 2.43, 2.78, 2.75, 2.33, 2.83, 2.75, 1.77, 2.56, 2.08, 2.27, 2.96, 2.61, 2.33, 1.88, 2.18, 3.72, 2.28, 2.71, 2.21, 2.58, 2.50, 3.15, 2.50, 2.00, 1.72, 2.25, 2.47, 1.90, 3.13, 2.00, 3.68, 1.91, 2.61, 2.40, 2.27, 2.50, 2.41, 2.30, 3.86, 2.52, 3.00, 1.65, 2.28, 2.33, 2.47, 1.86, 2.11, 2.03, 2.59, 2.71, 2.11, 2.00, 1.84, 1.78, 1.88, 3.11, 1.84, 3.28, 2.13, 3.55, 4.06, 2.56, 2.31, 2.22, 2.72, 3.02, 3.08, 2.28, 2.33, 4.25, 2.56, 2.78, 1.97, 2.88, 2.93, 2.34, 2.66, 2.30, 3.52, 2.15, 1.83, 2.34, 1.13, 3.21, 2.43, 2.11, 2.02, 1.88, 2.81, 2.19, 2.30, 2.93, 2.25, 3.11, 2.38, 2.19, 2.86, 2.68, 2.71, 2.38, 1.84, 2.81, 2.13, 2.46, 1.96, 2.11, 1.75, 2.78, 3.50, 2.19, 2.18, 2.41, 3.46, 1.81, 2.27, 2.83, 2.72, 2.63, 2.27, 1.69, 2.59, 3.94, 1.88, 1.94, 2.52, 1.83, 3.55, 1.94, 1.83, 2.02, 3.66, 2.55, 3.02, 2.43, 1.93, 1.94, 1.16, 2.66, 3.08, 1.90, 2.33, 2.27, 2.38, 2.16, 1.66, 2.09, 2.33, 2.69, 2.06, 2.55, 2.71, 1.55, 2.47, 2.52, 2.36, 2.05, 1.81, 2.00, 2.27, 2.40, 2.53, 3.78, 2.28, 2.46, 3.18, 1.93, 2.38, 2.33, 2.31, 3.90, 2.88, 2.88, 2.75, 2.58, 1.93, 1.87, 1.71, 2.90, 2.02, 2.56, 3.40, 2.69, 2.22, 3.08, 1.59, 2.44, 2.47, 2.28, 2.90, 2.36, 2.43, 2.09, 1.91, 2.03, 2.06, 1.84, 2.02, 2.80, 1.86, 2.15, 2.86, 2.77, 2.19, 2.00, 2.28, 2.53, 2.41, 2.21, 2.58, 2.11, 3.58, 2.50, 2.41, 2.05, 2.27, 2.66, 2.47, 2.58, 2.31, 1.75, 3.50, 3.25, 2.91, 2.96, 2.53, 2.05, 2.34, 2.33, 2.69, 3.18, 3.19, 2.78, DNF(3.40), 2.05, 2.38, 3.21, 3.25, 3.11, 2.41, 3.52, 3.28, 2.22, 1.34, 3.00, 2.06, 3.61, 2.56, 2.00, 2.21, 2.18, 2.08, 2.97, 2.93, 2.47, 1.86, 2.84, 2.86, 2.65, 3.66, 2.52, 2.19, 2.59, 2.18, 2.00, 1.93, 2.15, 3.63, 4.30, 2.56, 3.05, 2.16, 2.61, 3.22, 2.56, 2.97, 2.25, 2.34, 2.59, 2.93, 3.06, 1.96, 2.43, 2.46, 2.13, 2.31, 2.05, 2.55, 2.06, 2.75, 2.77, 2.00, 4.44, 2.15, 3.72, 3.05, 4.28, 3.47, 1.86, 2.02, 2.68, 2.31, 2.43, 2.11, 1.89, 2.54, 2.21, 2.32, 2.28, 2.19, 2.11, 1.57, 2.96, 2.43, 2.16, 2.52, 2.13, 2.55, 3.13, 3.56, 3.19, 1.77, 3.00, 3.00, 3.21, 2.31, 2.84, 1.63, 3.19, 2.09, 4.04, 3.10, 2.23, 1.89, 1.90, 2.33, 2.45, 2.65, 2.38, 2.31, 2.11, 2.39, 1.59, 1.69, 4.22, 2.40, 3.16, 2.31, 2.59, 4.53, 3.69, 2.21, 1.88, 2.71


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

Sub 5 on 5x5.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2012)

6:53.67 7x7x7 solve. First sub7. Centers were like 3:35 (normally I'm like 4 flat). PB single by 16 seconds.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Not really sure if this is good or bad.
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 1000/1001
> ...



Why did you do this?

Also, my accomplishment, Teraminx in 35:18.99.


----------



## Adrian E (Jan 20, 2012)

14:41.31, 14:06.31, 11:46.52

First 3 times on my new 8x8^^


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2012)

2x2-6x6 relay

5:38.44, 5:37.22, 5:33.24, 5:48.72, 5:44.67 => 5:40.11

I guess I could get sub-10 on the 2x2-7x7 if I could somehow improve on the 7x7. My cube kinda sucks though :|


----------



## Brest (Jan 20, 2012)

Average of 12: 16.89

(20.70) 16.87 15.87 15.36 16.91 18.49 (14.65) 16.22 18.06 19.43 16.26 15.47

Mean: 17.02
Average: 16.89
Best Time: 14.65
Median: 16.57
Worst Time: 20.70
Standard deviation: 1.73


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 21, 2012)

3x3 solves
14.00, 14.78, 16.89, 18.02, 13.83, 15.89, 16.16, 16.18, 14.95, 14.75, 15.15, 16.12, 13.87, 12.17, 14.42, 17.17, 16.15, 24.09, 15.44, 14.91, 14.22, 17.85, 14.79, 18.38, 17.16, 15.41, 14.80, 15.05, 13.08, 17.58, 21.27, 16.79, 15.47, 12.38, 13.99, 13.30, 17.35, 14.85, 14.94, 15.79, 13.44, 17.33, 16.75, 11.45, 14.24, 15.17, 13.30, 16.04, 16.25, 14.37, 14.05, 15.90, 15.29, 18.75, 14.21, 13.22, 17.06, 15.30, 18.83, 17.18,14.31, 14.68, 15.44, 14.39, 13.50, 13.89, 14.66, 17.46, 15.47, 12.34, 16.84, 16.27, 14.48, 14.70, 14.77, 17.19, 15.88, 13.70, 15.05, 14.17, 19.52, 14.61, 18.74, 16.15, 14.22, 16.09, 15.71, 21.01, 16.71, 16.01, 16.71, 14.18, 18.61, 15.88, 19.78, 16.05, 14.94, 16.94, 16.96, 14.82, 17.42, 13.96, 16.02, 16.80, 17.42, 17.03, 18.13, 19.61, 14.88, 15.74, 16.33, 14.27, 16.44, 14.45, 18.96, 16.01, 15.21, 16.26, 18.02, 15.71, 17.06, 16.36, 18.14, 17.69, 15.89, 18.40, 14.06, 15.46, 12.68, 16.66, 13.69, 13.75, 14.56, 13.60, 10.55, 14.92, 16.38, 15.99, 14.84, 17.08, 14.93, 14.40, 16.17, 12.01, 17.68, 12.70, 15.02, 14.11, 15.80, 14.27, 15.29, 18.02, 13.23

3x3 session of 153 
stats: (hide)
number of times: 153/153
best time: 10.55
worst time: 24.09

current avg5: 15.12 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 13.68 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 14.87 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 14.51 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 15.76 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: 15.59 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 15.63 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 15.69
Pb on single, avg of 12 and avg of 100 (however this is the first time I have ever done an average on 100)


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 21, 2012)

10.55 Full step, but easy X-cross.

D B' F L B F2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 D F U2 F' B L2 B2 U2 D' R2 D B' D R' 

Gah wanted sub-10.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> D B' F L B F2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 D F U2 F' B L2 B2 U2 D' R2 D B' D R'


 
z2 
L' y U' R2' r U' r'
R' U R
U' F R' F' R
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L
U r U R' U' R U2 r'
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> z2
> L' y U' R2' r U' r'
> R' U R
> U' F R' F' R
> ...


 lol I just got another pb using this scramble. I got a pll skip.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 21, 2012)

NeedReality said:


> Global average? How long was the text? I'm just getting back up to my old QWERTY average of ~100 WPM after learning how to touch type with Colemak. Fastest since has been around 110.


 
Averaging 120ish
It was a 5 minute block, not sure how long the text was
It was on Dvorak by the way


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2012)

6:47.58 7x7x7 solve. PB again.

And 7:15.87 AO5, PB by 15 seconds. I have 6 solves in session so far. If I continue I'll PB ao12 (old PB ao12 was 7:47. I never make it up to 12 solves due to laziness)


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 21, 2012)

My solution:

Inspection: x2

X-cross: R' U' y' R' U2 R' F
First pair: U' R U' R' U y R U' R'
Second pair: U2 L U' L'
Third pair: y' U' R U' R' U2 R U R'
OLL: R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL: U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

54 moves/10.55s = 5.12 tps


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

Average of 5: 16.98
1. (20.47) F2 R D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L F R2 U2 L U L' R B' F2 R2 
2. 17.04 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B D L2 F R D' U B U2 F' 
3. (16.31) B2 L F2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 F R B U F2 L D U2 R2 B 
4. 16.95 L' B2 L F2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U' B' L2 F L' U' F2 L2 U L2 
5. 16.95 R2 F L2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 F R2 B D' B2 L' D' L2 B2 F D2 L B 

Sub 17 averages are extremely rare for me and extremely welcome.


----------



## Mal (Jan 21, 2012)

6x6 PB average of 5:
Session Average: 7:47.42
Best Time: 6:44.66
Worst Time: 8:32.75
Individual Times:
(8:32.75), 7:59.86, 7:18.28, (6:44.66), 8:04.13

The 6:44.66 is my PB single.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

18.63 Average of 100 for 3x3. Second 18.xy Ao100 of the year. :3


----------



## timeless (Jan 21, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh pb avg 5
Average of 5: 37.54
1. (56.67) L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 R2 B' L F R U' L' D' R B' F 
2. 39.43 F L' U' F2 B2 R' B2 R2 B R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 
3. (34.58) D' L' U2 R2 D R' F D' B U L2 U2 F2 U L2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 
4. 37.73 L2 D2 L R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R U B' D L' B2 F' R F L2 
5. 35.47 F U R F L' U2 B' R B' D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U'


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 21, 2012)

Learnt how to solve a skewb. All solves around 1min until lucky solve 15.87 secs!

New average solve time 30 secs!

unofficially accidently broke skewb world record. lols! Did a random scramble (While watching TV, probably more than 10 moves) then solved the skewb in 2 moves, weirdly... 2.24 secs

Did it again! 3.91 secs!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 21, 2012)

Johnny.d.p said:


> unofficially accidently broke skewb world record. lols! *Did a random scramble (While watching TV, probably more than 10 moves)* then solved the skewb in 2 moves, weirdly... 2.24 secs


 
That doesn't count... and I am fairly certain the actual UWR is less than 2.24.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jan 21, 2012)

4x4 single 29.91 with dubble parity =D 
U' B' Rw2 R' Fw2 D' L' B' L U2 Fw2 R L B2 Fw F U' Fw2 D Uw L' Uw2 F Rw Fw2 U D2 L2 Uw' B
3 edges were already made after the cross.
Really fluent solve.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 21, 2012)

A couple of 3x3 pb averages, pity I choked and missed my 1st sub 18 ao12:-

*Average of 5: 16.69*
1. (14.82) F L2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 L B R2 L2 U' L B2 U D L2 R D2 R' D' U2 R D R' 
2. 17.64 R2 D2 U' F' B' D L R' U2 B2 L U B' F' L F' B2 R D B U2 F' R' F2 D2 
3. (18.83) B2 L R D' U B2 U R D2 F2 D F B' U R2 F D' U' B' D2 R' L' D' B R' 
4. 15.51 L2 R' F B D' L2 R' F B' D' F2 D B' F2 L' R D' B' F' D L2 D' U' B2 L 
5. 16.93 D2 F D B' L D' L B L2 D' R' F' R D2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 F' L' D2 B' U2 D 

*Average of 12: 18.15*
1. 19.07 F D R2 D2 R' L2 U' D R2 L F' L' B2 F U2 F' R2 L' F' U F' U2 L2 F2 R' 
2. 19.35 R2 L' B' U2 F' B2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' U2 B F U' D' B2 F D2 R' F2 D' F' D 
3. 18.87 F2 B2 L' U2 L' F U' D2 L' R B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B' F' L F' L' R2 F2 
4. 19.13 F' R U2 D2 F2 U2 L' R D2 R L' D F2 R' D U' R' F R' U' L F U2 R2 D 
5. (14.82) F L2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 L B R2 L2 U' L B2 U D L2 R D2 R' D' U2 R D R' 
6. 17.64 R2 D2 U' F' B' D L R' U2 B2 L U B' F' L F' B2 R D B U2 F' R' F2 D2 
7. 18.83 B2 L R D' U B2 U R D2 F2 D F B' U R2 F D' U' B' D2 R' L' D' B R' 
8. 15.51 L2 R' F B D' L2 R' F B' D' F2 D B' F2 L' R D' B' F' D L2 D' U' B2 L 
9. 16.93 D2 F D B' L D' L B L2 D' R' F' R D2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 F' L' D2 B' U2 D 
10. (20.71) R D2 B D2 B' F' U2 D2 B' F2 R' B U2 B' D' L B L2 F B2 U2 D R' L2 D 
11. 16.14 L2 R' B D2 R' F L R' U D2 L2 F U2 L D2 B U F2 B2 R' F D U2 L D' 
12. 20.05 B' U' D2 F L' B2 U' R L U F2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 R' D2 F2 B' R' L' F' U' R2


----------



## joey (Jan 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 2x2-6x6 relay
> 
> 5:38.44, 5:37.22, 5:33.24, 5:48.72, 5:44.67 => 5:40.11
> 
> I guess I could get sub-10 on the 2x2-7x7 if I could somehow improve on the 7x7. My cube kinda sucks though :|


 Can't wait to get a 6x6 to try this


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 21, 2012)

PB Ao5, Ao12, and Mo100. 


Ao5:13.90
Ao12: 14.60
Mo100: 17.52


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jan 21, 2012 10:29:47 AM - 11:49:39 AM

Mean: 17.57
Standard deviation: 2.59
Best Time: 12.96
Worst Time: 25.65

Best average of 5: 13.90
59-63 - 14.21 13.43 14.07 (17.06) (13.09)

Best average of 12: 14.60
56-67 - 14.10 15.18 14.65 14.21 13.43 14.07 (17.06) (13.09) 15.32 15.98 14.60 14.43

1. 18.12 U2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 D L2 D F D L2 F2 L2 B' D' U' L' B
2. 18.81 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U R' B' F2 R2 F D B' U2 R' D' L'
3. 18.60 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B' L U2 R2 D' F R F' L' D' U'
4. 23.37 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' D2 U L U' R2 U2 B F2 U2
5. 15.96 D B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 R D' F' D B R' D2 B' U2 R2 L2
6. 16.07 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 R' B F R' B D2 R B2 L U'
7. 14.07 R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 D' B' D' R U2 R F2 L F D R'
8. 20.20 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D R F' D2 B' D R F R B R U
9. 16.15 L2 D R2 D U F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R' D U' F2 L2 F' L' D2 U2 L'
10. 19.42 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F' L U' F U L' U B' L' F2 U'
11. 24.12 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 U2 L B2 R D B F L2 D B' F U'
12. 15.42 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D B R' B L2 U2 F' R2 F L' D U'
13. 18.65 U' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 B' U' B' U R F L2 U R2 D'
14. 22.78 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 F' R2 D R' D' R2 U' B' D L' U'
15. 17.89 U2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D U F2 U' R B2 L' F R2 L B U L F2 U
16. 15.62 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R B U' L U R' B2 R' F' U2
17. 19.98 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B D' F L F' R2 D' U2 L2 U'
18. 17.60 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R U' L D R' U B' U' L2 D'
19. 16.98 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 D B2 D2 B D' B' R D B' R D2 R' U'
20. 16.01 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' L' B2 L2 D2 L' F U'
21. 15.36 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L' U' F R L' B R2 D B F' U'
22. 12.96 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U' B' R U2 B2 U' F' U' F' D L2
23. 18.32 D L2 D' F2 U B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L' B' D F2 R D2 L' B D2 F U2
24. 17.50 U' R2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U B U F D R B' F U L2 B U'
25. 19.57 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 B' F U' F2 U F' R U2 L' D2
26. 14.96 D' B2 U F2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F' R' B2 R' D' B' R B2 U L' U'
27. 20.28 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 D2 B' F' D R B' L F U2 B2 U2
28. 18.68 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' R' B2 L2 F U' L F' L2 D2 R2 U'
29. 14.53 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' U F' R U' F D' L' D2 R2 F2 L
30. 16.42 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D U2 L' B' R' D F2 D2 B2 U' B' U
31. 19.42 F2 U R2 U F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U L' B L2 U' B D' U2 B' L' F' U2
32. 17.89 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 R D2 L2 D' U2 F' L2 F R'
33. 21.14 U' F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B D R' B U2 B R F L
34. 25.65 U' F2 D2 L2 U F2 D B2 R2 L2 B D2 B R B' F L F2 D F
35. 21.67 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U2 F U' F U2 B' R2 D L' B F' L'
36. 16.56 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 L' U2 B R D' L2 U2 B R2 D U2
37. 17.12 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R' D F2 U2 B' U B2 F' U L D'
38. 20.01 D' B2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D B L2 D F' D U' L U B' F2 U'
39. 19.06 U' F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L' D B D2 R U2 F' U2 R2 U' L
40. 18.29 D U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' L' D2 U' L' D2 F D
41. 19.12 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B D2 L D U2 F2 R B' R B'
42. 16.82 D' L2 D F2 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 D' L' B2 U F' U2 B L2 F' U2 L U2
43. 15.98 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R' U' F' U2 F D' U2 R D2 U
44. 22.96 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' R' D' F R F' R' D2 U L' U2
45. 20.98 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 R B D2 F2 L' D L2 B F2 D'
46. 22.12 L2 D' L2 D2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 D' F U B U' R D U' R U2 F2
47. 20.81 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F' R' D2 B2 U' F R U' F R' U'
48. 16.21 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U B' D2 L D' L D2 U' F' U R2
49. 17.42 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R' L U B D' L2 D2 F D U'
50. 21.87 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 R' U2 B R U L' B2 F2 D'
51. 15.32 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R B' D' L U' R2 L B F2 L D2
52. 15.43 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 F L F' R' D B2 U L U' R D'
53. 19.95 B2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F' R2 L B' R' U F' R2 U B2 L'
54. 16.06 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 B' U2 R B D' F R' L2 F2 R' U2
55. 20.26 U2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' F D2 L D L B2 U' R B U2
56. 14.10 U R2 D R2 L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 R' B' R' B L U B2 U L' D2
57. 15.18 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 D B2 L2 U L D' F R D' F' L2 D B'
58. 14.65 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F B2 U L B U F' D U' F D'
59. 14.21 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B' R L B D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D
60. 13.43 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' R' B' D2 F' L' D L' B2 U F2
61. 14.07 D' B2 D R2 D B2 F2 D2 U2 B' L U B2 R U2 B2 U F' D2
62. 17.06 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R D U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 L'
63. 13.09 F2 D F2 L2 D U2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B F2 L B' R2 F2 R F' R L2 U
64. 15.32 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U R2 L2 F L' D B D' U R D F' D2 L'
65. 15.98 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U R' B2 D' F2 R L' B L D R' U'
66. 14.60 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U F2 L B2 D2 B U' R'
67. 14.43 U B2 R2 D R2 D2 U F2 D' L2 B2 R L' U' R' D2 B' U2 R2 B U2
68. 16.50 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D2 R D F U L' F2 U2 B2 F D U
69. 16.26 D U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 F2 R D' L2 F D2 B' R' L B2 D R
70. 16.50 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R F' R2 F U L' F' U2 F' U'
71. 19.46 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U B U2 F L' D2 F D' U2 F D'
72. 18.04 R2 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 B' U R' F D2 B2 L' U B'
73. 17.39 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D F D2 R B F U R' D F2 L'
74. 16.81 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 B' L' D' R' B' R U R L2 B2 U
75. 14.17 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' F' R2 B D' L B2 D' L2 D' B D2
76. 14.67 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U2 F L U F' R2 L' B F2 R' F' U2
77. 18.29 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R F L2 B D F' U' F2 L' D2 U2
78. 16.26 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B' U L' B2 F R B' D' F R2
79. 18.20 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 F' U' L' U2 B2 D' R L' B R'
80. 19.75 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 B' L U F' U' R' B' D2 U2 R'
81. 20.81 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U B D L B L D' B' R U F U2
82. 14.04 F2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 D F D R F L' D R D R2 B
83. 16.35 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U F2 U2 B U' F2 R2 F' R' L B' R' D' F'
84. 17.59 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F R' B2 R B' F2 D' R B L'
85. 16.50 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 B2 L F' R2 F2 R2 D U F U2 F' U
86. 14.62 L2 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B L' B' U L U' B2 L F L2 U
87. 18.29 R2 U' F2 D R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' B' R' D' R' D F U' L' U' B2
88. 18.00 D' L2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' D2 U2 F2 L B' F' U F' U'
89. 18.68 F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' B L' U' R2 D' R B' D2 L2 D
90. 16.01 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R B F U2 R U' F' U' L' F2 U'
91. 18.43 B2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D U' R B U L B2 D R' B R' B2 U'
92. 15.07 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' R2 L U R B' U' B R2 B'
93. 17.56 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D' U R' F L B2 D B2 F2 U' L' U2
94. 15.20 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B D2 R' F' U2 B2 U F2 R L2 U2
95. 17.84 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U2 F U' R' L2 F2 L2 B' D F2 R U2
96. 16.45 D F2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 L' D F D2 L U2 F' R' B' U'
97. 18.32 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 F' L2 D' F' L' D' B' U
98. 17.35 B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 U B2 U' B' D' B2 R U R D2 B' D' L'
99. 21.29 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R L F' R B' L2 D U' B' L2 U'
100. 14.95 U R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U2 L' U' F' D' U B2 R B F
101. 16.07 D L2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B R' F D2 B2 D R2 B F' L'
102. 21.70 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 R' D B' L' B2 U' F D' F D2 U2



lolconsistency :fp

EDIT: 10.65 single


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

Accomplishment : I understand commutators and can solve 4x4 centers using them (sighted). If all goes well I'll be able to to 4x4 BLD in.... a while ;_;


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2012)

7:16.21, 7:23.12, 7:18.91, 7:07.55, 7:21.78, 6:46.34, 7:09.05, 7:20.20, 7:14.98, 7:22.65, 6:47.75, 6:52.13

Loving the sub7s . It feels good to get those times. I could get my first sub7 MO3 if I roll out one more solve but I CBF.

best time: 6:46.34
worst time: 7:23.12

current mo3: 7:00.84 (σ = 19.01)
best mo3: 7:00.84 (σ = 19.01)

current avg5: 7:09.10 (σ = 14.93)
best avg5: 7:09.10 (σ = 14.93)

current avg12: 7:11.12 (σ = 12.27)
best avg12: 7:11.12 (σ = 12.27)

PB single by a second, PB mo3 by 13 seconds, PB ao5 by 6 seconds, and PB ao12 by 28 seconds.


----------



## samkli (Jan 21, 2012)

Just did my first successful BLD solve in 9:06.42 

edit: just did my second in 8:56.05


----------



## Muesli (Jan 21, 2012)

4x4, 54.XY.

Second sub 1 ever.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 21, 2012)

First sub 30 average on the 3x3! Also, I won my division of the club championship at my local chess club, and now I have $400 to spend on cubes =]


----------



## JasonK (Jan 22, 2012)

11.13 PB full-step single

U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F' R' B2 D B2 F L2 B' D U2 B'

y
D L y F R D2
U' L U2 L' y' U' R' U' R
U R U' R'
y' R U' R'
y' U2 R U R'
R U B' U' R' U R B R'
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

43 moves / 11.13 = 4.22 tps

Should've been soooo much faster considering how easy that was...


----------



## timeless (Jan 22, 2012)

oh pbs 5/12
Average of 5: 37.71
Average of 12: 40.50
1. 38.58 
2. 39.74 
3. 50.07 
4. 52.37 B U F2 B2 L F R' U F L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 L2 
5. 41.18 L' B2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 R B D' B2 D U F D' F' L U2 
*6. 28.28 U D' L2 F' L F L U B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 D2 
7. 41.63 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D U R2 U' B2 F' L' B2 R B' D2 B' F' D2 U 
8. 35.54 D R' D' B U2 D B2 L2 D L U F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 
9. 38.83 U2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B D R2 F L' F2 D B F2 U2 L2 
10. 38.75 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F U' B2 D R' D2 B2 F' D' L' U *
11. (53.68) D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B R' U L' F U' B' L' R 
12. (27.08) D2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 U' L' R2 F R D2 F' R2 B'




timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



lol beat my avg of 12 oh pb by 0.01
Average of 12: 42.84
1. 38.82 
2. 46.15 
3. 41.22 
4. 45.80 
5. (32.68) 
6. 38.40 
7. (51.25) 
8. 48.19 
9. 43.02 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' F U2 R' F L U' B R2 D R' 
10. 47.94 R2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D L' U' R' U2 B U R2 F' D2 
11. 40.83 L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U' L B' 
12. 38.06 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L' B2 L' D' L' F D U' B U'



timeless said:


> oh pb avg 5
> Average of 5: 37.54
> 1. (56.67) L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 R2 B' L F R U' L' D' R B' F
> 2. 39.43 F L' U' F2 B2 R' B2 R2 B R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2
> ...


----------



## timeless (Jan 22, 2012)

timeless said:


> lucky pb, pll skip and H oll
> 12. (17.09) D R2 U R D' L2 U B' R2 F2 D2 R B2 R U2 D2 F2 U2 L



first sub 17 sb, pll skip, U2 auf, lightning oll+ anti sune
couldve been sub 15 if i used 1 look oll
1. 16.06 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 F L' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B' U F2


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 22, 2012)

*4x4 Ao5 PB* (2:09.04), 1:50.68, 1:48.04, (1:38.41), 1:52.28= 1:50.33 

My single PB is 1:34.xy


*3x3 Ao5 PB* 18.70, (15.44), (18.96), 16.11, 17.46= 17.42 (PB by 0.01 seconds)


----------



## Raiz (Jan 22, 2012)

New 3X3 PB: 16.7 seconds


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 22, 2012)

*New records 3x3*

19.05, 19.26, 20.98, 32.00, 22.17, 15.70, 17.57, 17.47, 24.81, 17.94, 17.66, 19.31, 20.75, 22.32, 19.10, 20.38, 23.32, 23.51, 23.99, 21.38, 20.97+, 21.16, 22.03, 24.98, 29.57, 17.83, 23.48, 20.19, 15.43, (18.18+), (14.51), 16.79, 17.28, 17.71, 18.63, 27.78, 15.26, 20.58, 18.37

stats: (hide)
number of times: 39/39
best time: *14.51 NL PB*
worst time: 32.00

current avg5: 19.19 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: *16.50 PB* (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 17.84 (σ = 1.76)
best avg12: *17.84 PB* (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 20.23 (σ = 2.86)
session mean: 20.50

I am pretty dissapointed with that +2


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 22, 2012)

I finally new all my 2-look CMLL algs  Takes me forever to learn algs, so it's a big deal for me! I'll let it sink in, and then I'll start learning the full CMLL...


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 22, 2012)

New NL PB 3x3: *14.15*


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 22, 2012)

New megaminx pb: 3:29.50


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 22, 2012)

Teraminx in 34:23 

Will upload later.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 22, 2012)

LL avg50 - 3.84
Best Avg12 - 3.54
Best Avg5 - 2.97



Spoiler



Session average: 3.84
1. 3.04 R U' B U2 B' U R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R 
2. 5.09 L' F2 R' D R' D B' D2 F2 L' U2 R U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' 
3. 3.62 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R F L' F R 
4. 3.87 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' R2 D B2 U' L 
5. 3.93 F2 R2 F L F R U2 L' B2 R2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 B2 
6. 3.74 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U F' U F R U R' 
7. 3.31 R U R2 F R F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 F2 
8. 4.95 U2 L' B2 L B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 R B R' B2 U2 B' R' 
9. 3.95 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 U F' L' U' L U F 
10. 4.36 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L U2 B2 U' B U' B' R2 D2 R 
11. 2.87 B2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 D' U' F U' F D' 
12. 2.81 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R U' F' U F R 
13. 3.23 R2 B R2 F' U2 F U2 B U2 B2 U2 R' U2 R U B U B' U 
14. 3.48 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 L' U2 B2 L' D' L' B' L B' D' R2 U' 
15. 3.96 R U' B2 U B2 U R B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U R2 
16. 3.93 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' U R U B U R' U' 
17. (6.15) U B' R' F R' F D2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 U2 B' U2 
18. 4.05 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 B' R2 F R' F' R' B R2 
19. 4.22 L2 R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 F R F R F2 L2 
20. (6.52) R2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' 
21. (1.85) B' U2 B L' B L B2 U2 B U' 
22. 3.74 B2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 B2 R B' L U' B' R' F' U2 F 
23. 2.93 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R' U F U R U' F' 
24. 2.80 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 B U L U' L' B' 
25. 3.18 D U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U F' L' U' L U F R2 
26. 4.08 L' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L D2 R2 F' U' R U' L F2 L2 R' 
27. 4.16 L2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 R' F R' B F' R' F' 
28. 4.35 U2 B R2 B R2 F R2 D2 F D2 F' D R D' R D2 B2 D2 F' 
29. (2.80) R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' F' L' U' L F U' 
30. 4.32 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' R' U L' B L U' R B2 R2 
31. 4.33 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 U' L2 R' U L2 U' F' R 
32. 3.10 R U' R' F' U R B' R D2 F' D2 F D2 B' D2 B2 R2 
33. (6.82) L2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R' D2 L' D' F D' F' L2 R F2 
34. 3.01 U2 B2 L' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 U' L U' L' F R F' 
35. 3.80 L F R' F D2 L D2 L' F2 R L2 U2 L U2 
36. 4.32 L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 B2 L' B2 R D2 R' D2 F 
37. 4.36 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' L2 F R' F R F2 L2 U 
38. 3.68 L' U2 L F2 R' F2 L F2 R' D2 B' D' B D' R2 F2 L' 
39. 3.95 B2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 L F2 L' R' B' U' L' U L B' R' 
40. 4.52 L' U2 R B2 L' B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' U' B L B' F U' F' 
41. 4.12 U2 B U2 B' R2 F R2 B' R2 F' D' R' D R' B2 U' B' 
42. 4.53 B2 R U2 B U' B U R' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R L 
43. 3.35 U' L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U B R' B2 R B' U' R2 
44. 3.60 R' U F U R' U' D' F D F2 B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D 
45. 6.07 R2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L F L2 U L2 U L2 F 
46. (2.14) R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 L' B' L U' B2 R' B R' 
47. 3.58 R2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' D' B' L B' F2 R2 
48. 3.44 B2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F' D2 B' D' B' R2 F2 U L2 F 
49. 3.72 B' L2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 B D2 R B' L2 B R' F 
50. 3.46 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 L' B' R B' R' B2 L


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 22, 2012)

3x3 + 4x4 in 1:21.xx
3x3 was about 12 and 4x4 about 1:10


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 22, 2012)

333:

Best average of 12: 9.07
2-13 - 9.94 8.89 9.08 8.41 9.26 (10.81) 9.59 8.74 (7.61) 8.67 8.96 9.13

:3


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 22, 2012)

Feels so good to beat a PB again after like 3 months 

4x4:
(34.27), 37.17, (48.98), 43.52, 38.84 = 39.84 avg5



Spoiler



Average of 5: 39.84
1. (34.27) Fw' R B2 R U F B U Rw Uw D2 B2 U L2 Rw D2 L' Rw D' L2 Fw2 B2 F2 Rw' D' Fw D Fw' R2 Rw U Uw B2 Uw2 Fw F R2 Uw2 R' B2
2. 37.17 L2 B2 U R' L' D F U Uw2 L' Fw' B L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' B' D F' L' D U2 R2 L Fw' R L2 F2 U D Fw2 Uw L F Rw2 Uw D2 R L2 Fw'
3. (48.98) R' D' Fw' D2 U' Uw L2 B R' D2 F L2 U' L' Fw2 R B2 Rw2 F2 B' L Rw D B U2 Fw F2 R Fw2 Rw2 Fw U' L F' B' Uw' U' D2 Rw' Fw2
4. 43.52 F2 B' L' F2 L' R2 Fw F Uw R' D2 F' Rw2 B2 L2 Uw2 U B R' F2 L D' Rw' U2 L F' D2 Uw' L D' Fw2 B' U B Uw2 F Rw2 B' U Uw
5. 38.84 B' Fw2 L R F2 Fw2 D2 Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw' L U Uw F' D2 Uw' U Rw Fw' L R Rw2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 D F R F2 D2 U Fw D' B' U


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 22, 2012)

22.98 avg of 5


----------



## Riley (Jan 22, 2012)

12.92 3x3 Average of 5, pb. Will post video soon. (first solve wasn't on video :/)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7BqhhOeXN4&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 23, 2012)

i spent 9 hours today doing a 3x3 avg1000
avg1000: 13.93
avg100: 13.53
avg12: 12.48
avg5: 11.81
single: 8.97


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 23, 2012)

21.71 seconds without skips.
pb was 21.33 with 1 F2L skip and PLL skip.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2012)

3x3x3:
(8.84), 11.10, 10.89, 10.44, 12.29, 11.24, 8.86, 11.90, 10.39, (12.50), 11.53, 8.91 => 10.76 avg12



Spoiler



1. (8.84) U2 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F L B2 L2 R' D' B' U2 R' U 
2. 11.10 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 L B2 U F' L' R F' D' R2 U' 
3. 10.89 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 R' F' U L2 D' B' D2 L' R' F2 
4. 10.44 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B L' F' U B2 R' U2 L2 R' B 
5. 12.29 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D F2 D2 R2 U F' L U B' R2 F R' D2 L 
6. 11.24 L' D B' U R' U' R L D' F U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 
7. 8.86 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 F' D L U' R2 B F L' U' R' 
8. 11.90 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 L F2 D L' F R D B L R F2 R 
9. 10.39 R2 B2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' F' U2 L B' R U L2 D' B' 
10. (12.50) B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B U' B2 D' R' F2 L2 F' R F' 
11. 11.53 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L F D U2 L2 F U2 R U' R' 
12. 8.91 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F U' B2 D B2 D2 B' L D' F2 L2


----------



## timeless (Jan 23, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh pb 5/12

Average of 5: 36.02
Average of 12: 38.28
1. (26.03) F' B D R' U' F' B L B D' B' R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 
2. 40.63 F2 R' D2 R U2 F2 L' D2 R F2 R F' R2 U2 B D R B U2 R2 
3. 38.51 F2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U2 L' F D' U2 L2 D B' R D 
4. 34.41 D' F2 U R2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B U' R' D' B R' F L D2 U 
5. (1:00.96) F2 U2 D F' U R L B' D R' L2 B' U2 B U2 D2 F L2 B' R2 F' 
6. 43.18 B D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 F U' R' D2 B2 F' L' R' D2 U' L2 
*7. 33.78 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 B2 F' L B D' B' U' F' D2 U2 L' 
8. 45.90 L2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F U B2 L2 R' U B R2 B' F' 
9. 31.47 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L' U2 R U F D2 L F D L2 
10. 34.80 D2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 B D U' L D2 R' D2 F' R2 
11. 39.49 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 F D L' R D' U' L2 B' R F2 *
12. 40.65 D' F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L F' L2 U' L D' R' U' B U' 

pb avg 12

Average of 12: 25.39
1. (20.72) 
2. 21.42 
3. 23.80 
4. 26.79 
5. 26.05 
6. 24.25 
7. 27.26 U2 B F R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D U2 B2 R D2 B' D B' U' B' 
8. 20.83 L2 F U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B F2 L D' R U2 L2 R F' D B2 L' 
9. 31.91 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 F' L F' U2 L2 B U2 L2 U' F2 
10. 26.40 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B' D R' F L' U' F' U2 B2 F L' 
11. (41.46) R B2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' U' R' F L F' 
12. 25.21 F2 R' U' D L2 F R2 F L' D2 F R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B D2 F


----------



## JasonK (Jan 23, 2012)

*2:01.97* F2 u2 L d2 B2 b R B2 l' u' F2 L B f' d' R U' L2 f2 l2 f U2 R' U d F l' f' u' L2 F' r f l' D2 L' l' U L F R2 F f2 u f U2 F' L F2 l r D2 r' D' f2 R u2 U R u

wtf. Considering I average like 2:35, this is insane


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 23, 2012)

(41.54) (69.37) 53.82 50.40 53.71 52.32 47.41 49.02 45.26 48.29 43.86 50.80

PB Ao12 49.49

Just now got a new PB single right after posting this. 40.21


----------



## Sillas (Jan 23, 2012)

PB single: _*11.06*_ - PLL skip
single nl: 11.72 - forced x-cross


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 23, 2012)

This was by no means a serious average at all, just working on my one look. 
The DNF's represent the solves that weren't one look. Only 3 no one looked seems REALLY good for me.

3.18, 2.05, 2.40, DNF, 2.37, 2.29, 2.65, 2.03, DNF, 2.61, 2.61, 2.29, 2.49, 2.57, 2.57, 3.25, 3.25, 2.57, 2.57, 2.61, 2.61, 2.41, 2.93, DNF, 2.21, 3.31, 3.31, 2.77, 3.08, (4.15), 2.48, 2.57, 2.33, 2.53, 2.65, 2.73, 2.89, 3.70, 2.33, 1.96, 3.34, 1.99, 2.69, 3.01, 2.17, 2.49, 2.13, 2.77, 2.09, 2.37, (1.83), 2.53, 2.13, 1.91, 3.01, 2.57, 2.57, 2.85, 2.85, 3.33, 1.86, 2.17, 2.37, 2.49, 2.05, 2.89, 2.37, 2.45, 2.41, 2.65, 2.09, 2.65, 3.86, 2.33, 2.77, 2.37, 3.42, 2.17, 2.77, 2.73, 3.74, 1.94, 2.21, 2.66, 1.94, 2.90, 2.73, 2.37, 2.37, 2.81, 2.53, 2.45, 2.89, 2.21, 2.14, 2.53, 3.26, 2.73, 2.69, 2.33


----------



## Julian (Jan 23, 2012)

1. 47.46 F2 R2 B2 f' F2 U2 B2 R B R U D r' D R2 U2 f2 U2 D' r' B' r' U2 B L' r' F u2 B F L' r' R' B2 u2 U2 R2 u2 L' D'


EDIT: followed by a 49! my second and third sub-50s


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 24, 2012)

Soooo first pyraminx avg in a year and 3 months(ish) i had a 13.02 single and 18.29 avg of 5 then and now i did an avg of 100
100/100 avg = 12.73
avg of 12= 11.12
avg of 5 = 10.04
single = 6.12

think i might practice this some more now


----------



## JackJ (Jan 24, 2012)

5:30 MO3 6x6, I'll probably be sub 5 this weekend. Just got the SS today.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 24, 2012)

1.94 on 2x2, PB that wasn't a 4 move solution. Still incredibly easy though...

U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U 

y' R D' R D R' D' R U2 - I need to start more-efficient first layers and do it on the bottom, not the top...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2012)

3x3x4

20.92 avg42:

(22.51), 26.08, (35.30), 30.83, (36.21), 27.02, 34.39, 31.25, 26.74, 32.06, 26.10, 27.62, 31.31, 31.01, 29.37, 23.71, 31.28, 25.46, 27.17, 29.90, 24.86, 24.88, 25.23, 33.88, (21.26), 30.37, 31.55, 29.82, 31.95, (44.61), 22.66, 29.54, 34.27, (16.93), 28.08, 28.08, 33.28, 26.80, 30.27, 28.63, 35.12, 23.97

16.93 U' u' B2 F2 U' u2 L2 B2 U2 u L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 u2 B2 F2 U u' B2 R2 B2 U2 u B2 F2 U u R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' u2 



Spoiler



y' R2 d R2' F2 [4|4]
y' U2 R2 u R2 u' R2' [6|10]
U u y' R2 u R2 u' R2' [7|17]
u U' y' R2 u R2 u' R2' [7|24]
U y' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R2 [8|32]
R2 u' R2' u2' R2 u' R2' u R2 u' R2' u2' R2 u' R2' u [16|48]
y R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R2' U2' R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R2' [15|63]



63 HTM @ 3.72 tps | 74 ETM @ 4.37 tps

Pretend it's a 3x3x4

5th(??) sub-20


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 24, 2012)

17.05 NL 3x3 single, almost a PB
I lost scramble


----------



## joey (Jan 24, 2012)

(11.37), (8.54), 9.39, 10.31, 10.77, 9.30, 11.06, 10.27, 10.13, 9.62, 10.09, 9.42 -> 10.04
epic, and fail 



Spoiler



solves 6 - 17
11.37 L2 F' B2 D B' U2 D L' B' F' R2 L B F U2 D2 L2 F2 L' F' B2 L2 U2 R B 
8.54 F U L2 U R U' L2 U B' D' F2 U' R D' F2 R2 F R U2 R' B' R' D' U2 F2 
9.39 U' D2 B' D' R' U L F2 U' F' R F' U' F U2 B' F' L2 R' B F' L R D F2 
10.31 D' B2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L R2 D' F B2 R L2 U' R L' D' F R' D B F U 
10.77 R D' F' D2 R B' R' B2 D' U B' L2 R' F' U' F2 R' B' D' L2 B U F' L' D 
9.30 B' F L B' D2 B2 F' U R' L' B' R' B R' U L B2 F L U F B U2 F' R' 
11.06 U L D L F2 D B' D2 F U D2 L' D U2 L' U B' R' F' D F' R2 U' F D 
10.27 U2 F L2 D2 B L F2 D L2 F2 L2 B U' B' L2 F2 R2 U R U L2 B R' L2 F 
10.13 L2 F2 U' B2 L F' U' L2 U R' F L2 B' F2 U D2 B' L2 R' F U B2 F' L B2 
9.62 D U B' L2 D2 B' L D' F2 R2 F2 B2 L D' B' L' B2 U' D2 B R2 L2 B2 U' L2 
10.09 R' D2 R B2 U2 D' L2 R' D L R D2 B' L' B' D R2 F2 U2 D' B L2 F D' U 
9.42 B D' B' L D' U2 B' L' U B F L' U2 L' B2 R2 D U2 B D2 U' R L' D' F2


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2012)

I got a 7.75... but do I count it as lucky or not? o_0



Spoiler



F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 B D' B' U' B' L F L F'
xxcross: y B R' F2 U' R' F2 R U' L2
F2L3: U y' L' U L
F2L4: U R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: y' R' F' r U R U' r' F
PLL: U' y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L



EDIT: 11.85 avg100      Unofficially sub-12 now. 0.97 SD (lol)


Spoiler



12.43, 10.08, 11.65, 12.75, (9.04), 11.93, 11.07, (16.80), 13.03, 11.47, 12.71, 11.43, 10.25, 10.69, 11.62, 10.17, 12.46, 14.08, 12.87, 13.45, 12.09, 12.00, (7.75), 11.90, 11.10, 11.05, (14.68), 11.74, 12.23, 11.20, 12.26, 11.72, 12.69, 11.25, 11.68, 11.71, 10.62, 10.49, (9.42), 14.21, 10.98, 10.64, 11.99, 12.30, 12.51, 12.92, 12.69, 12.41, 11.45, 12.11, 10.86, 13.31, (9.74), 11.30, 11.56, 13.62, (16.10+), 12.42, 11.67, 11.47, 12.73, 10.81, 10.06, 13.03, 12.64, 12.23, 12.64, 11.88, 12.07, 11.01, 11.84, 12.68, 10.10, 13.09+, 11.66, 13.50, 11.27, 11.84, 10.53, 10.00, 11.80, (8.96), 12.36, 11.27, 13.70, 10.85, (15.33), 11.49, 12.73, 10.47, 11.63, 12.32, 12.68, 11.42, 10.76, 12.36, 11.95, (14.89), 12.55, 10.13


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 24, 2012)

Just did a solve, and finished cross+f2l in sub-7 seconds.  I suck at LL so it only ended up being 15.07. :/


----------



## Julian (Jan 24, 2012)

4x4:

56.95 Ao5, 58.37 Ao12


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 25, 2012)

F2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 D B U L2 F' R' D' U' F L



Spoiler



z2 y
F' R' D2 R' F'
R' U2 R2 U R'
L' U' L y' U L U L'
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' U' R U R'
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'



9.49

56 HTM - 5.90 TPS

59 ETM - 6.21 ETPS

A really good full step solve for me. Also, I was in mild disbelief when I stopped the time. Didn't seem that great or anything, just pretty fluid.


----------



## Sillas (Jan 25, 2012)

PB 3x3: 11.06 pll skip
11.72 nl
2x2: single 1.17/ avg of 5: 4.92


----------



## timeless (Jan 25, 2012)

timeless said:


> pb avg 5/12 and 4th sub 20
> Average of 5: 23.03
> Average of 12: 25.63
> 1. 28.50 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L R U R B D2 L2 B U
> ...


 
avg of 5/12 pb
*Average of 5: 22.64*
Average of 12: 25.00
1. 23.22 
2. 30.85 
3. 30.49 
4. 23.49 
5. 21.00 
*6. 29.53 
7. 21.87 
8. 25.22 
9. 20.82 
10. (19.49)* 
11. (32.00) 
12. 23.48


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

2nd CN avg100 (excluding white and yellow crosses)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 9.58
worst time: 26.73

current avg5: 12.95 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 11.86 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 13.79 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 12.79 (σ = 1.08)

current avg100: 14.15 (σ = 1.76)
best avg100: 14.15 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 14.15 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 14.43

First sub-10 single (full step), sub-12 avg5, and sub-13 avg12. Had 3 counting 26s in this average, so my next avg100 would most likely be sub-14.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2012)

Average of 5: 12.74
1. 12.22 U D' L2 U2 B U2 L' U2 R F' D' B L' U2 L' B' D L2 D U2 B' F D' F2 B' 
2. (16.07) B2 D' L2 R' U' F2 D U' B2 D' R2 F' R L U L' D B D2 B2 L U2 D2 F' R2 
3. 12.34 L2 U' D2 B' R L' F' U2 R' D L' D F2 B L R' U' D' B R B2 R B' D F 
4. (11.43) L2 F2 D R' D2 B2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 B F' R B U2 D2 L' U' L2 B R2 D2 B' R2 
5. 13.66 R D U B' U2 R B2 U D' F' L' B' U2 F2 U2 L2 D L' B2 F2 L U B U D2 

I think this is a PB average of 5


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 25, 2012)

7x7: (5:42.76), (5:02.39), 5:09.74, 5:08.58, 5:29.24 = 5:15.85

Both PBs, but so close to sub 5 I don't even feel happy. I like the consistancy though. On the 5:02 centers were finished at like 2:18 which is quite good. I avg 2:40 with centers nowadays. Motivated to practise 7x7 again 

Just rolled a 5:09.58, and then a 5:30 ruined it. I'll try to get an avg 12.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 25, 2012)

*9.58* - PB single and second sub-10 ever 

U2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 L' B2 R' U L2 R' B' R' D B D' U R'

I know the cross was y2 R' D' R L D, and the LL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F' then PLL skip, but I can't seem to reconstruct the F2L.

EDIT: Reconstruction thanks to JyH 

y2 R' D' R L D
y' R' U' R
U2 L U' L2 U L
U' y' L' U' L R' U R
U2 L' U L
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U2

36 moves / 9.58 = 3.76 tps


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 25, 2012)

Clock training:

Ao12 : 6.07, 5.88, (7.44), 6.12, 6.37, 5.02, 6.13, 5.99, 7.22, 5.21, (4.98), 5.70 = *5.97*
First sub6avg ever. Yay 

PB single : 4.11:






I don't post very often on this thread, but always on this one : http://forum.francocube.com/topic3229-150.html


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Jan 25, 2012)

My are my N, Y and V-Perms are soo damn slow :-/ . The rest is ok but there is still much space to improve... time to practise.

Aa: (0.77), (0.71), 0,75, 0.72, 0.77 = 0.746
Ab: 0.66, 0.71, 0.65, (0.63), (0.71) = 0.673
Ra: 1.06, 1.02, (0.97), 1.00, (1.08) = 1.026
Rb: 1.15, 1.21, 1.19, (1.25), (1.11) = 1.183
Ja: 0.97, 0.96, 0.97, (1.25), (0.93) = 0.966
Jb: (0.90), 1.00, (1.03), 0.97, 0.96 = 0.976
Ua: 0.86, 0.84, (0.90), (0.83), 0.83 = 0.843
Ub: (0.80), (0.68), 0.75, 0.77, 0.78 = 0.766
T: 0.93, 0.91, (0.96), 0.94, (0.90) = 0.926
F: 1.27, (1.16), (1.36), 1.18, 1,20 = 1.216
Y: (1.50), 1.46, (1.40), 1.42, 1.50 = 1,46
Z:1.33, (1.36), (1.28), 1.28, 1,28 = 1,296
H: 1.22, (1.28), 1.22, 1.22, (1.22) = 1,22
V: (1.71), 1.68, 1.65, 1.71, (1.60) = 1.68
Na: (1.71), 1.30, 1.66, 1.55, (1.30) = 1.503
Nb: 2.05, 1.78, (2.05), 1.80, (1.76) = 1.876
E: (1.47), 1.25, 1.23, 1.18, (1.18) = 1.22
Ga: (1.33), 1.30, 1.33. 1.33 (1.25) = 1,32
Gb: 1.16, (1.47), 1.20, (1.13), 1.20 = 1.186
Gc: (1.38), 1.33, 1.19, (1.13), 1.18 = 1.233
Gd: 0.97, 1.05, 0.96, (1.06), (0.88) = 0.993

= 1.156


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2012)

Mater Magic:
2.15, (2.93), 2.16, 2.21, (2.15) = 2.17 avg5 (PB)


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 26, 2012)

New PB for 3x3  49:28. First sub 50


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Jan 26, 2012)

i learned my friend so solve the cube=)


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jan 26, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> Clock training:
> 
> Ao12 : 6.07, 5.88, (7.44), 6.12, 6.37, 5.02, 6.13, 5.99, 7.22, 5.21, (4.98), 5.70 = *5.97*
> First sub6avg ever. Yay
> ...


 
You did sub 6 of 12 with Clock? :O


----------



## YYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

*my average times*

EDIT: i use a normal rubiks, not diy or anything

12:	01:17.89	x
11:	01:23.31	x
10:	01:51.31	x
9:	01:14.04	x
8:	01:46.99	x
7:	01:09.89	x
6:	01:18.21	x
5:	01:16.34	x
4:	01:25.97	x
3:	01:47.86	x
2:	01:34.04	x
1:	02:26.25

The quicker ones are with step skips


----------



## Shortey (Jan 26, 2012)

5.84 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 F U' L' D2 R' U2 B' D' U2 L' F2 

anti-sune pllskip


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 27, 2012)

Didn't quite make it to Ao100 because I have to do some other stuff, but 18.71 Ao70  Got a PB Ao5 of 16.14 and a PB Ao12 of 17.89 in there too.



Spoiler



15.87, 17.12, 19.31, 16.57, 18.73, 19.94, 19.02, 16.84, 22.70, 20.59, 14.98, 19.90, 16.18, 14.59, 24.51, 15.98, 16.27, 20.24, (25.29), 17.36, 20.88, 19.20, 20.25, 16.36, 17.70, 17.19, 18.93, 18.30, 17.63, 18.38, 20.48, 19.75, 18.55, 19.85, 22.75, 16.47, 23.83, 20.95, 20.65, 21.17, 18.84, 20.80, 16.32, 19.94, 18.54, 18.29, 16.73, 21.75, 17.49, 17.51, 18.76, 18.70, 17.31, 21.33, 16.16, 16.08, 18.79, (13.87), 24.08, 24.58, 19.91, 15.16, 17.31, 17.97, 19.91, 15.57, 19.61, 19.84, 18.39, 16.44


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2012)

Shortey said:


> 5.84 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 F U' L' D2 R' U2 B' D' U2 L' F2
> 
> anti-sune pllskip


y' D' L F2 D2
y R U2 R' U' R U R'
U L U L' U2 L U' L'
U R' U2 R U' R' U R
U y' R U' R' U R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 27, 2012)

New 10/12 PB. Rest of 50 solve session is below.

12.37, 13.64, (14.83), 14.41, 12.92, (9.61), 14.72, 12.04, 14.09, 13.41, 13.53, 13.67 = 13.48

number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.61
worst time: 18.18

current avg5: 15.70 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 13.02 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 14.93 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 13.48 (σ = 0.85)

session avg: 14.82 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 14.74

15.43, 14.75, 16.43, 16.15, 13.98, 12.69, 15.47, 16.27, 15.93, 16.38, 16.02, 14.80, 16.19, 15.51, 16.20, 16.47, 15.00, 10.61, 14.00, 17.56, 14.69, 13.64, 17.11, 15.71, 14.74, 12.37, 13.64, (14.83), 14.41, 12.92, (9.61), 14.72, 12.04, 14.09, 13.41, 13.53, 13.67, 16.40, 13.17, 17.14, 15.82, 15.64, 12.30, 12.72, 15.04, 12.71, 16.51, 16.64, 13.94, 18.18


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 27, 2012)

Average of 5: 11.76
1. (12.98) U B2 L2 B R U' L' B' R' B R2 L2 D2 L2 F' B2 U2 B' D2 L2 
2. 11.64 L2 B D2 F U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U B' D2 B' L' B2 D2 B2 R2 
3. 11.66 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D B' R' U F L B R' D' F2 R' 
4. 11.98 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' D2 F U' R2 D2 F L R' F2 D' 
5. (9.63) U2 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R' U' F L2 D2 B2 L' F2 D' R' B 

9.63


Spoiler



U2 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R' U' F L2 D2 B2 L' F2 D' R' B 

x2 R2 D R' D
L U L' U y' R U' R'
U L U L' U y' R U R'
L' U L U2 y' R U R'
U2 L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' U'
PLL skip



52 moves HTM

52/9.63 = 5.4 TPS


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 27, 2012)

32.06 OH PB Single on a red cross

Four move cross and easy inserts. A-perm to finish it, don't remember OLL. Just finished doing a little modding and relubing on the cube. Noticeable difference


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 27, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 11.72, (14.86), 12.96, (9.06(LL skip)), 13.27, 12.90, 12.66, 11.72(PLL skip), 11.68(PLL skip), 13.36, 11.78, 12.83 = 12.49
> Wow, I will probably never get this lucky again. Not even PB average of 12.  2 of the 3 LL skips I have ever had have been over the past 2 days.



Enough 2x2 now start practising more 3x3 



Julian said:


> y' D' L F2 D2
> y R U2 R' U' R U R'
> U L U L' U2 L U' L'
> U R' U2 R U' R' U R
> ...



How did you do this when there is no video?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 27, 2012)

Julian said:


> y' D' L F2 D2
> y R U2 R' U' R U R'
> U L U L' U2 L U' L'
> U R' U2 R U' R' U R
> ...


 
yep  just from a different angle  good job


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 27, 2012)

4:02.92. 5x5. Come onnnn sub 4! This is actually my third time that i timed my 5x5 solve.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 27, 2012)

SD of 0.01 and 0.03 in a day xD

0.01 (while going slow and looking ahead):
(23.05) , 20.16 , 20.16 , (20.11) , 20.18

0.03 (while doing a normal average):
17.72 , (18.50) , 17.72 , (15.59) , 17.78


----------



## samkli (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally finished modding my ShengShou 5x5 today. It´s amazing


----------



## emolover (Jan 28, 2012)

30.47, 29.60, 35.36, 27.64, 26.67, 25.30, 23.92, 29.76, 32.14, 24.09, 28.56, 24.12

number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.92
worst time: 35.36

current avg5: 27.48 (σ = 2.97)
best avg5: 26.38 (σ = 2.99)

current avg12: 27.84 (σ = 2.76)
best avg12: 27.84 (σ = 2.76)

Yea for OH!


----------



## Julian (Jan 28, 2012)

Half-turn 3x3:

9.50 single, 15.74 Ao5


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 28, 2012)

16.56 3x3 PB single!  

(16.56) L' B2 F' L D U B U2 F' B R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B U D' B' F' L2

No-AUF PLL skip makes it lucky but I'm still counting it as my PB


----------



## timeless (Jan 28, 2012)

oh pb
Average of 50: 41.65


Spoiler



53	27-Jan-2012 7:09:06 PM	00:39.42 
52	27-Jan-2012 7:08:25 PM	00:41.14 
51	27-Jan-2012 7:07:51 PM	00:34.13 
50	27-Jan-2012 7:07:14 PM	00:36.63 
49	27-Jan-2012 7:06:40 PM	00:34.14 
48	27-Jan-2012 7:05:44 PM	00:56.14 
47	27-Jan-2012 7:04:58 PM	00:46.17 
46	27-Jan-2012 7:04:24 PM	00:33.82 
45	27-Jan-2012 7:03:34 PM	00:49.60 
44	27-Jan-2012 7:02:58 PM	00:35.77 
43	27-Jan-2012 7:02:11 PM	00:46.90 
42	27-Jan-2012 7:01:39 PM	00:32.93 
41	27-Jan-2012 7:01:00 PM	00:38.46 
40	27-Jan-2012 7:00:19 PM	00:40.69 
39	27-Jan-2012 6:59:30 PM	00:49.55 
38	27-Jan-2012 6:58:53 PM	00:37.30 
37	27-Jan-2012 6:58:14 PM	00:38.94 
36	27-Jan-2012 6:57:33 PM	00:40.10 
35	27-Jan-2012 6:56:58 PM	00:35.12 
34	27-Jan-2012 6:56:18 PM	00:40.65 
33	27-Jan-2012 6:55:27 PM	00:50.73 
32	27-Jan-2012 6:54:50 PM	00:36.56 
31	27-Jan-2012 6:54:03 PM	00:47.06 
30	27-Jan-2012 6:53:25 PM	00:38.70 
29	27-Jan-2012 6:52:32 PM	00:52.96 
28	27-Jan-2012 6:51:57 PM	00:35.10 
27	27-Jan-2012 6:51:08 PM	00:49.02 
26	27-Jan-2012 6:49:58 PM	01:09.08 
25	27-Jan-2012 6:49:24 PM	00:34.70 
24	27-Jan-2012 6:48:41 PM	00:42.73 
23	27-Jan-2012 6:47:51 PM	00:49.83 
22	27-Jan-2012 6:47:11 PM	00:40.42 
21	27-Jan-2012 6:46:30 PM	00:40.89 
20	27-Jan-2012 6:46:01 PM	00:28.94 
19	27-Jan-2012 6:45:21 PM	00:40.42 
18	27-Jan-2012 6:44:42 PM	00:38.60 
17	27-Jan-2012 6:44:05 PM	00:36.52 
16	27-Jan-2012 6:43:20 PM	00:44.95 
15	27-Jan-2012 6:42:24 PM	00:56.55 
14	27-Jan-2012 6:41:02 PM	01:21.46 
13	27-Jan-2012 6:40:23 PM	00:39.07 
12	27-Jan-2012 6:39:28 PM	00:54.99 
11	27-Jan-2012 6:38:46 PM	00:42.05 
10	27-Jan-2012 6:38:00 PM	00:46.67 
9	27-Jan-2012 6:37:17 PM	00:42.67 
8	27-Jan-2012 6:36:27 PM	00:50.22 
7	27-Jan-2012 6:35:31 PM	00:55.40 
6	27-Jan-2012 6:34:57 PM	00:34.18 
5	27-Jan-2012 6:34:19 PM	00:37.91 
4	27-Jan-2012 6:33:34 PM	00:44.96


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got a sub 20 average of 12, and I'm really drunk! Does that mean I can call myself sub 20 now?


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 28, 2012)

I couldn't resist expanding it to Average of 100 

*Best Average of 100: 25.52*
Best Time: 16.56
Worst Time: 32.73
Standard Deviation: 2.6 (10.1%)

Individual Times:


Spoiler



1. 21.48 F2 L F' D' B2 F R2 F' U D' F2 D L2 F2 B D' L2 D U' F U B2 L R' D2 
2. 25.39 U D F R2 D L2 B' D2 U' R2 F' B' R2 F D2 U' R L2 F U2 F U F L U2 
3. 22.82 F2 D' U L' F D B U' L' U' D2 L F B2 L D2 F B2 R L B U' B R B' 
4. 25.72 L B2 D2 F R2 U B2 F2 D B' D' U' F' D U R' L' D' B' R2 L U' F L2 D' 
5. 28.90 D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F L U2 F U2 R2 B2 R' D F' U' D2 B' L2 R2 
6. 23.67 F B2 L' U D F' B' R2 B2 U2 B U F L2 R2 U2 B L' U2 R U' L U F R' 
7. 29.77 L F2 L' D B2 U' B2 R2 L2 B' U B D' L' R' B U2 R D' U' R2 F' L D2 B 
8. (16.56) L' B2 F' L D U B U2 F' B R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B U D' B' F' L2 
9. 20.04 L R' B R' U L2 B' L2 B D F L' B' F2 U2 L2 F2 L U' D2 B F' U' D L2 
10. 23.00 F2 D' U' R F' U2 F R D B2 L2 B' U' B' R2 U2 L U2 L2 U R2 D U L2 D' 
11. 21.11 U' L' R' F L2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 B L D2 R2 B D L' F' L D' U2 L R B2 D' 
12. 25.34 D U L2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 L U R' B2 D' R2 U' L F2 B D2 R2 U' 
13. 27.41 B2 L F2 D2 R L' U2 B D F2 B2 D L' B F' R U2 L' U' L' B2 L2 F2 D B2 
14. 22.58 R' F' U' F2 L D2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 L2 B' F2 L' B L F L B' L' D' 
15. 31.10 B' D U2 R2 B2 D L F2 R U2 L' F' D U' B L D U L' B2 L B2 U2 R' B 
16. 23.48 F2 B' L' B' D2 R L F B2 L' R D' B U2 R F' R B' D U B' F' D R U' 
17. 26.26 R F2 D2 F D2 B' L' R D' R D F2 U D F' D2 R F' B2 D F' D2 U' L' D 
18. 26.78 U F2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 L' D U2 B R' U D B2 R D L' F2 D U2 B' 
19. 24.57 U F2 R2 L D R L F' L' F D' B D' B U' D' F L' B R L2 D R U' D 
20. 27.64 L U F2 U L' U2 D2 F' L2 D' R2 L' U' F' R' L2 F2 L2 D F2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' 
21. (32.73) B' D' B R' U' D2 L2 R U' L' B' F2 U R' D R D' B R D R2 U L F2 B2 
22. 27.37 R2 U' D' B' F D2 L F U' F' D' B R2 U' D2 L2 D' F2 R' D U R2 B U B 
23. 27.18 F L' U' F' D2 U' R' L2 B' F2 D2 L R2 B' D2 U' B' F' D L F2 U' D2 R L' 
24. 25.83 B' L2 F' L' R2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 R' L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' R L2 F2 L2 U B' L2 
25. 24.18 U2 D2 L D2 L R' B' D L' U F' U2 B' D' B R' D2 U R2 B' F D B' L B 
26. 22.50 U B2 F2 L F U' R2 U' D2 B' L' R F' U2 B R2 F2 R F D U' R2 L' D' B' 
27. 26.70 U R U D2 L U2 F L F' L' B2 R' B L2 F' L2 D R2 L' F2 L' B' D L R 
28. 29.09 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D2 B R' L2 U2 D' L2 U R2 D R' B' F R D' R U B2 
29. 26.60 D' B F R' F R B R L B' D R' U L' F2 B' D' F2 L R' B' D' R' D' F' 
30. 28.08 R2 D' L' F L' D F' D U' F' L2 F U2 F2 L' F D' R' D2 F' U' D2 R2 B D 
31. 26.47 B2 F' R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 U' R2 F' L2 B2 F' U' B F' R' F' R2 U' R' D' 
32. 27.56 F' U' L2 R2 U' R2 U' F L' B R D F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F D2 F2 L' F2 R F2 
33. 26.78 U R' L B L B2 F' L R2 F D' L' F' L D' B' L' F U2 B D F2 R D U' 
34. 25.74 R2 F2 L2 R2 U R' F' D' F2 U F D F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 B R F L2 D2 L2 U 
35. 26.95 D F D2 R2 F2 D' R2 L B L R B' L' U2 L B2 U2 B' L U2 F2 R' L2 B2 L 
36. 30.14 L2 R D' B' F2 U L2 U2 L2 B R2 L2 U2 R' U F' R2 U' R2 B D2 B' D' U' L' 
37. 27.90 D2 L2 D' U' F' U2 F2 L' R' F2 B2 D' B2 F' U2 L R2 U R2 D2 U B D2 L B 
38. 25.18 L' D' L2 F' D' L D R F' U' F2 L2 R2 B' R U2 D' R F' U2 F' U2 L D2 U2 
39. 26.95 L B' D2 F L B' F2 U' B L2 U L2 R2 D U2 R' B' D L R' B' F2 L' F' D2 
40. 29.97 D2 B' L2 D2 R' D L U B L2 F B' R2 L2 F L2 R' D R2 F2 B2 U2 F' U2 B 
41. 26.26 D B U' F2 D2 U' B F D R F' R U' D' R2 B2 R' F' B' R U' D F D2 L' 
42. 29.78 F U2 R2 D B F2 D' B L' U2 L R U2 B2 L2 B' F R2 F' R L2 F B' D L 
43. 29.49 U' L' D' U' F U' D L U2 F B U2 L2 D L R2 B' F U2 D' L B R2 D2 L' 
44. 24.17 L' B' F2 U' R' B D R D' L R' D2 U2 L' B2 L B' U2 R' D U2 F' U R2 B 
45. 23.18 B2 D2 B L2 D2 R F B' R' D' F' D' U2 F2 D L' D B L' B F D2 L D' B' 
46. 22.99 D2 R F' R L2 F2 B' R D U' B U' F2 L' D' U F R F L' R' D L' F2 L' 
47. 23.49 U F U2 D L2 B2 F' U' L R2 B' R B2 U2 L2 F' B' D' R' F' U2 R2 L' B' U 
48. 21.30 R' U D' L2 B U R2 F' L2 B' U D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F D' F B' D' F2 B U2 
49. 23.27 R2 U D' B' F2 U L B D' F D2 F' R F U D R U D2 R L' B2 U' D2 L' 
50. 24.62 U L' U2 L B L2 D2 R2 D' B F D2 R B' L' B' U' F L' R' F U2 B' U D2 
51. 22.52 R2 U' L2 D2 B' D' L' F U R' D U2 R' L U R' D' L' B' D2 U R F2 B2 D 
52. 22.24 F' U2 D B' F2 R2 U2 R' D B U R2 B' L' D2 F2 R' L' D2 L F R L F B2 
53. 24.08 B2 U' R D' F U2 R2 L F2 U2 R L' U B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 L F 
54. 24.11 R D2 F2 B' R' D B R2 B2 U B' U D' L2 F' D F' L B' L B' U D' R2 F2 
55. 24.90 F' B2 D L2 R B' U F L2 R2 U2 B' U' F R U' L B' F' U B2 F' L2 F L' 
56. 27.17 U2 B' D F' R U' D2 L F2 L R F R D2 U F2 U' B' F2 R' L F2 L2 U2 B 
57. 28.77 B R' F R U' D2 B F2 L U2 L F D' U2 B' D L2 U2 R D' F2 U2 B' L2 U 
58. 22.63 F' R2 L D' F' D' R U2 B R D2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R D2 F' U' D B D2 R' B' D' 
59. 27.00 F' B' D' F' L F D F2 L F' D2 F2 B R2 B L B2 U B2 D' U' L2 U' B' R' 
60. 27.86 B' R2 B2 D' R B F2 D L2 F' L' U2 D' F' R F' R' U2 L' U F U D' R' F2 
61. 25.28 R2 F U L B2 L U D2 B' R U2 F2 B L U2 F2 R L U2 B U' F2 D B F2 
62. 24.33 R2 F2 R' U' F' U' R2 D' F L R' B2 R D' R' L' D' U B F2 D R2 F2 D R' 
63. 27.71 U' B2 U R' U D R F' L2 U2 D2 L2 R U2 R' L' B' R' B R2 L F2 R' F D 
64. 24.38 F2 B U' L2 U2 R B D2 B2 F U' D' R D U' B2 L2 B' U2 L' B' D' R L2 B 
65. 29.27 B F U F U2 B' R2 L U' L' B F' L B L D' U' F2 L' R F' D' R' F2 U2 
66. 26.39 B2 U' B2 D' F B R' L' U2 D B2 D' F' R' F L2 D2 U F D' L D' U' F2 U2 
67. 29.98 F U B' D L2 D' F2 L2 F R B2 D B2 F R' L D2 B' U2 R' F' R' L2 D' B' 
68. 25.92 U B R F B2 D2 U F L2 B F L' B2 F2 R2 U' B U' B2 D2 B F2 D R' D 
69. 27.34 B L' B L2 B U' R2 B' L' B L D B' L' B2 D F' B2 L' U2 R2 L U2 B' U' 
70. 26.86 B' R F U F2 D2 F2 L2 R B U B R' L D2 R2 L D' F R2 L U' R' U2 B 
71. 24.69 B L B2 R D B U2 R2 D' F2 U' D' B D' F2 B' L R' U' F' U' B2 D' B2 F2 
72. 21.00 F2 R' F2 U' B F2 R' L U' R D' U2 L' U2 L' D F R F2 L' U' R U B2 U2 
73. 27.52 R' L U2 R' L U B R U' B' U L2 R2 F2 D F' L' B2 F' R F2 B2 R D2 F' 
74. 22.10 R B' F L' D' R' B2 F D' B' R2 U' L' R' D U2 R' D B2 R2 F' D2 U R2 L' 
75. 23.79 L' B F' R L U2 B' F U' L' B R2 B F L U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' D B U2 
76. 28.87 R F2 U2 L' U B' D F2 L D2 B2 D' B' R' D2 R2 F D' L D' B L D' L2 B' 
77. 23.95 L' R B U R B' U2 B U D2 F D F' U D2 L U R2 D' F' L2 F2 L2 D' L' 
78. 26.48 B' D' B R D L2 R' B' U L F' U L2 R2 U' D2 L2 D2 F B' R B' U' B' L2 
79. 27.75 B L F U2 D R B U R' D R' D' F2 R' U' L' B F' D2 F R' F2 U2 R' L' 
80. 24.77 R D' B2 R L' B' F' D2 B R' F2 U' F U B2 D' U2 R' L2 U R' L' B' U' R2 
81. 20.92 B' L B2 L2 F' D R L D' B' D2 U' F' U D' F' U2 F' B2 U' B D2 U F D' 
82. 25.40 R B R D2 R L D U' R2 L2 U2 F' D2 F L' B' R2 D L2 R2 B2 F L B2 L2 
83. 25.59 B' R' F' D2 B' U' B' R' L' D R D2 B2 U2 F' D' U2 F2 B' U F2 D F' B' U2 
84. 24.60 L2 D2 U' F2 U R F U' F R2 D2 F2 B U B2 D F U B U' B2 F D2 L2 F' 
85. 25.51 B' F' D' R2 D L F U' F2 U2 D2 R' L' U2 R' U' D L D U B D2 R' D' R 
86. 22.07 F' L B' F D2 B R2 B' D2 R' F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L B U B' L B2 U F' R 
87. 25.98 U2 B2 R' B' D2 U B' R D2 R' L' B' F R D B2 F' U2 L D' L' U R2 D2 U 
88. 27.46 L' F2 D F2 U' D B2 D' F2 D' F2 D B' F2 L2 F U D F U F U' B2 R' D 
89. 24.26 R' B F2 D R' L' F R F2 B' L R' D' B' F' L2 D2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 D' U2 
90. 23.71 R2 D' R' L2 D' R2 D R L2 F' B D F' R B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U D F D F2 
91. 31.41 R2 U F' D L' R' D2 F R U2 B2 L' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U D' R' 
92. 19.04 D2 U B U2 R' D U2 F' B L B2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B R2 D' B2 F' D' F' U' 
93. 25.99 L F R' D L' R' D2 U' B' L2 D' L D U2 L U F' B' D2 R' L2 D U L' D2 
94. 24.70 B' L' F' L2 U2 B2 U' D R' U D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F' R' L2 U' B D 
95. 21.30 L' R D' F' B' R L2 B U' F2 D' B D F' B' U2 R' B2 L' B2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 
96. 24.10 D' R' B' F R2 F L' U L D2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 R' U' L2 R2 F2 U2 R U' D L' 
97. 28.41 F2 D' U' F2 B2 L2 B2 F' U' D F L F' L' R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 D' R F 
98. 26.04 L2 U2 F U' D' L B U' R' B U2 R U2 R D' B' U' D2 B2 F2 R' D L D R' 
99. 23.02 U R B2 L U2 R2 L' D' R2 B F2 L' B R2 D' B D2 R2 F' R2 D' L' D2 F' B' 
100. 25.25 F' D2 U2 B' U2 L' D' U2 B' L F2 D2 F2 B' D' R' L' F U R' U R' B' L U



Stats


Spoiler



Average of 5 PB

Best Average of 5: 21.38
Best Time: 16.56
Worst Time: 29.77
Standard Deviation: 1.2 (5.7%)

1. (29.77) L F2 L' D B2 U' B2 R2 L2 B' U B D' L' R' B U2 R D' U' R2 F' L D2 B 
2. (16.56) L' B2 F' L D U B U2 F' B R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B U D' B' F' L2 
3. 20.04 L R' B R' U L2 B' L2 B D F L' B' F2 U2 L2 F2 L U' D2 B F' U' D L2 
4. 23.00 F2 D' U' R F' U2 F R D B2 L2 B' U' B' R2 U2 L U2 L2 U R2 D U L2 D' 
5. 21.11 U' L' R' F L2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 B L D2 R2 B D L' F' L D' U2 L R B2 D' 

Average of 12 PB

Best Average of 12: 23.47
Best Time: 21.30
Worst Time: 29.49
Standard Deviation: 0.7 (3.1%)

1. (29.49) U' L' D' U' F U' D L U2 F B U2 L2 D L R2 B' F U2 D' L B R2 D2 L' 
2. 24.17 L' B' F2 U' R' B D R D' L R' D2 U2 L' B2 L B' U2 R' D U2 F' U R2 B 
3. 23.18 B2 D2 B L2 D2 R F B' R' D' F' D' U2 F2 D L' D B L' B F D2 L D' B' 
4. 22.99 D2 R F' R L2 F2 B' R D U' B U' F2 L' D' U F R F L' R' D L' F2 L' 
5. 23.49 U F U2 D L2 B2 F' U' L R2 B' R B2 U2 L2 F' B' D' R' F' U2 R2 L' B' U 
6. (21.30) R' U D' L2 B U R2 F' L2 B' U D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F D' F B' D' F2 B U2 
7. 23.27 R2 U D' B' F2 U L B D' F D2 F' R F U D R U D2 R L' B2 U' D2 L' 
8. 24.62 U L' U2 L B L2 D2 R2 D' B F D2 R B' L' B' U' F L' R' F U2 B' U D2 
9. 22.52 R2 U' L2 D2 B' D' L' F U R' D U2 R' L U R' D' L' B' D2 U R F2 B2 D 
10. 22.24 F' U2 D B' F2 R2 U2 R' D B U R2 B' L' D2 F2 R' L' D2 L F R L F B2 
11. 24.08 B2 U' R D' F U2 R2 L F2 U2 R L' U B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 L F 
12. 24.11 R D2 F2 B' R' D B R2 B2 U B' U D' L2 F' D F' L B' L B' U D' R2 F2


----------



## chris w (Jan 28, 2012)

7.52 D2 F' R' F' R2 D2 U2 B' D' B' F R F' B' R U D R' B F2 U' L' F' B' D2 

x2 R' F2 L D' y2 U L F' L2 (8/8) // xcross
y2 R' U' R y L' U' L (6/14) // f2l 2
U2 R' U2 R2 U R' (6/20) // f2l 3
U' R' U' R (4/24) // f2l 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' (15/39) // zbll

39/7.52 = 5.18 tps


----------



## timeless (Jan 28, 2012)

timeless said:


> avg of 5/12 pb
> *Average of 5: 22.64*
> Average of 12: 25.00
> 1. 23.22
> ...


 
pb avg 5
Average of 5: 21.73
1. (33.49) 
2. (19.97) pll skip 
3. 22.10 
4. 20.94 
5. 22.15


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 28, 2012)

1:52.97 Megaminx 

First sub 2 ever.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 28, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> I couldn't resist expanding it to Average of 100
> 
> *Best Average of 100: 25.52*
> ...


 
you've also managed to get the 25600th post on the 2560th page of this tread 
btw, i wanted to but i didn't wake up early enough xD


----------



## timeless (Jan 28, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pb Average of 5: 21.73
1. (33.49) 
2. (19.97) 
3. 22.10 
4. 20.94 
5. 22.15


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 28, 2012)

Finaly solved my Master Skewb!


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 28, 2012)

First sup6 HTM TPS

L2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B D' U2 L F U L' D2 F' R'

x2 R' B' F' D2 R' 
U L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L'
U L' U' L R' U' R
R U' R' U' L' U' L
y' R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'

64 / 10.15 = 6.31


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 29, 2012)

First sub 2 Megaminx yesterday, and today I'm getting sub 2 around every other solve, with a 1:47.00 single.


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 29, 2012)

14.65 seconds with easy F2l and OLL skip, my first sub-20 and it's less than half my average 100


----------



## piguy81 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Assembling the Shengshou 4x4 V3 is my greatest life achievment*

So i disassembled my Shengshou V3 to lube it and all the pieces came off and went EVERYWHERE! This was my first time lubing it and assembling it. Assembling it was harder than anything else. I feel like my life is now complete. (btw, the lube didn't even do anything) :fp


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 29, 2012)

New 3x3 PB Ao12 yesterday!

18.12, 17.48, (19.76), 18.78, 16.79, 17.01, 17.53, 18.94, 17.09, 17.53, 16.91, (15.24) = * 17.62*


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2012)

4:24.92 

4:54.61, 4:35.65, 4:12.79, 4:26.31, 3:51.09

First sub 4 and sub 4:30 average of 5. So happy with this! Watch out Michel!

BTW this is 7x7.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 29, 2012)

2.06, (2.06), 2.08, (11.48), 2.19 = 2.11 avg5 (PB)

counting 2.06 and 2.08 = EPIC DDDDDDDD

Master Magic


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Jan 29, 2012)

my first 21 sec solve with red cross=)


----------



## insane569 (Jan 29, 2012)

2 sub 5 min 3BLD solves in class. While a girl was drawing on my back/neck.
So... First person to get drawed on and complete a cube BLD.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 29, 2012)

insane569 said:


> So... First person to get drawed on and complete a cube BLD.


 
Nope  The girl who sits next to me at my lunch table at school draws on me a lot, and I was BLDing at lunch one time when she did  I'm sure I'm not the first either :O


----------



## timeless (Jan 29, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh pb 
Average of 5: 32.33
1. 34.70 D' B2 D2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L' F L D U' B F2 R2 F U'
2. (36.51) U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 D L' R' B2 D R2 U' B' D U
3. 30.34 B L2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 U' R D B2 L' F2 D F'
4. (28.07) L U2 L R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 B L' D' R' U L2 F R' D' L2
5. 31.96 F' R2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 L B F2 D U2 R' D B'


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 29, 2012)

New set of 3x3 PBs!!

single/av5/av12 19.82/22.66/24.35

Edit: went ahead and finished the 100: 26:76


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 30, 2012)

Clock 

a5: 13.58 
a12: 14.82

15.68, 12.18, 15.17, 17.14, 14.89, 18.86, 11.71, 13.18, 12.75, 17.39, 14.82, 15.00


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 30, 2012)

U R2 F2 D F2 B R2 U2 R' D' L' U2 R' U2 B D2 L D2 F2 L R D' B' F R2

FIRST SUB 10 ==== 9.91

x2
R' y R' D'
R U R'
y2 U' R U R' U' R U R' y L U L'
y' U2 R U' R2 U *R
R* U R'
F R U R' U F Fw R U R' U' Fw'
U2

38 moves/ 9.91 = little less than 4 moves a second.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 30, 2012)

12.12 D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 U R' B D F' U F' D' L2 D

U' D' L y2 U' R' F R | xCross (8/8)
y' R' U R U L' U' L | F2L 2 (8/16)
U2 R U' R' | F2L 3 (4/20)
y U2 R U R' U' R U R' y U2 L' U L | F2L 4 (14/34)
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' | OLL (11/45)
U2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U' | PLL (15/60)

60 moves htm/12.12 = 4.95 tps

Highest tps for me, I believe.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 30, 2012)

First qcube solve, did a mighty fine job.


----------



## emolover (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you not know the notation or something like that?


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Did you not know the notation or something like that?


 
Just the way the cube was set out confused me and I had to do a bunch of cube rotations.


----------



## emolover (Jan 30, 2012)

24653483361 said:


> Just the way the cube was set out confused me and I had to do a bunch of cube rotations.


 
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/qqTimer/qqTimer.htm

You will like that sim!


----------



## insane569 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Nope  The girl who sits next to me at my lunch table at school draws on me a lot, and I was BLDing at lunch one time when she did  I'm sure I'm not the first either :O


 
Damn. Well it was fun to get a success with such a high amount of noise/distractions.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I accidentally a faster...

3x3: 

Ao100: 9.33

Ao12: 8.81

Single: 5.91 + 6.52 NL

5.91 Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Scramble:

B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 L2 D U B D' L' U2 R' F2 U' R' B2 D L'


Solution:

x2 y D F R D y' R2 D (6)

R U2 R' U' L' U L (13)

U2 R' U R (17)

U' R U' R' L U' L' (24)

U R U' R' (28)

U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' (39)

39/5.91 = 6.60 TPS



Ao100 is PB by .11, Ao12 is very close, and single is my third sub 6.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jan 30, 2012)

rubik's cube OH

(18.83), 12.08, 11.43, 12.28, 13.86, 13.78, 13.56, 10.65, 12.22, (10.50), 11.27, 11.34

New PB ao5, 11.09 : 10.65, 12.22, (10.50), 11.27, 11.34

New PB ao12(?) : 12.25

yey


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2012)

What the hell o_0


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm officially sub-55 on the 3x3  Ao25 : 52.39


----------



## JuGglEr (Jan 30, 2012)

One handed:

Average of 12: 14.05
1. 14.98 R D2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 B L2 F' R2 L U2 L F' R' F2 B L2 F' R U L' B2 D' 
2. 16.62 R' D B' F2 D' B U B F' L' B2 L2 U D F' L B2 R2 L2 B L2 U' R2 D L' 
3. 15.88 R L' U D L R U L' U2 D2 L R' D L' R U F2 B' L2 B2 D U' R2 B2 L 
4. 11.89 D L' U2 D2 F2 R L U' R2 D' R' U2 R D' F R L2 F B2 R B2 U D2 L B 
5. 12.29 B U' R' L2 F' L U2 F B D F2 D' B' L2 F' R' U2 R2 B2 D U R' D' F R' 
6. 12.99 D2 F2 L' F L D' R L D2 L D F2 D2 U L' F2 B' R' L U F' D' L D F' 
7. (19.31) L2 D U2 F' L' B' U2 L' U F R B' L2 F2 U B' L2 R' B2 D R U' F2 D L2 
8. 15.19 R D2 U R D2 R2 U D B2 F' D F D2 F2 U2 L' R2 B U L' R2 D2 B2 F' L 
9. 12.72 U2 L' D2 B' F' L B2 L R' U2 R D U2 F L2 R' F U F' B2 L2 D' F' B R2 
10. 16.33 F' U2 F2 R2 L F L' B' D' R2 U L2 U R2 L' U D' F2 D B L F' U2 R' L' 
11. (11.08) U D' B' U2 B F' L2 R2 U2 B2 F R' L' D L2 U2 F2 U' B' F2 L' B2 U' D2 B' 
12. 11.63 R' L F' B' L' D2 R2 B2 U F' L' D2 R' B R' F D' F' R F U R L' D2 F 

Still no sub-14, but this will do for now ^^ Also 15.01 avg of 50.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2012)

3:18.57 6x6 single with OBLBL.


----------



## Julian (Jan 30, 2012)

13.25 Ao100 

Including a 12.09 Ao12!!
1. 11.76 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 F L' B D2 F' D' R U R2 U' 
2. 11.62 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U B2 L' B' F' U L' D R2 D 
3. 12.27 F L' B L U R F' R' B' U2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 
4. (10.76) U2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 F R B U' F' D U' F2 L2 U 
5. 12.86 B R2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 F L2 F D L2 B R' F2 L2 F' L' D' B 
6. 11.43 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F R2 B D' F' R2 F R' B2 
7. (13.77) B2 U2 F2 L D2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R F R2 U R' B' F' D2 B' U' L 
8. 12.72 R2 D2 U2 R D2 R U2 R D2 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 R B' R B' 
9. 12.46 U' F U' D' F' B' U2 L' F U2 F2 U R2 D B2 U F2 B2 U' 
10. 12.19 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U B U' B L F' U F' R' 
11. 12.03 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L R2 F U B D' F' R' U' 
12. 11.58 R D2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D' B2 F' L' F' U' R2

No counting sup-13s :O :O :O


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 30, 2012)

New PB average of 5 and 12, and it was my first sub-20 average of 12. It wasn't very far from a sub-19 average of 5.

current avg5: 19.06 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 19.06 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 19.87 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 19.87 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 19.87 (σ = 1.18)

*Times*
20.10, 20.42, 18.99, 22.06, 18.66, 19.88, 21.42, 19.38, 18.38, *17.60*, 19.41, *23.66*


----------



## verdito (Jan 30, 2012)

15 game
12.84, (12.31), 27.74, (34.75), 26.25 = 22.28 avg5 

the 12s were such easy


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 31, 2012)

1:34.14 Average of 25 for 4x4 using Reduction.

I'm now officially switching to OBLBL, because it's fun and I don't care much about speed on the 4x4


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

What the hell is OBLBL?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 31, 2012)

Fun.

http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 31, 2012)

Average of 5: 1.67 PB
1. 1.69 U2 F2 U' R F U F' R' U' 
2. 1.68 U' R U' F R' U2 R2 U' R' 
3. (2.78) R2 U R2 U R' F R2 F' R U' 
4. 1.65 U2 R2 F2 R F2 U' R2 U R 
5. (1.36) R2 F R F' U F' U R' F' 

Last 2 scrambles don't seem right....don't know if I scrambled wrong or not.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 31, 2012)

Accomplishment: I can do implicit differentiation well. I feel quite happy after finding
\( \frac{d}{dx}(sin^{x}(x)) = sin^{x}(x)(ln(sin(x))+xcot(x)) \) and \( \frac{d}{dx}(y^{3}-xy^{2}+cos(xy)) = \frac{y^{2}+ysin(xy)}{3y^{2}-2xy-xsin(xy)} \)

Edit: qCube 3x3 BLD 7:09.352


----------



## ottozing (Jan 31, 2012)

FINNALY a sub-15 non rolling average of 5.

16.85, 13.21, 15.21, 13.47, 14.47

average-14.47.


----------



## timeless (Jan 31, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pb Average of 5: 21.73
1. (33.49) 
2. (19.97) 
3. 22.10 
4. 20.94 
5. 22.15


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

Ran 5.7 miles in 32:30. At 5K or that is sub 18 and my best during cross country was a 18:56. Damn is that winter training working.


----------



## verdito (Jan 31, 2012)

15 game PB single 
8.24 R R R D L L U R R D L D L D R R U U L U L D R R D 

is this UWR? btw too lucky

EDIT:

15 game

Average of 5: 12.82
1. 8.24 R R R D L L U R R D L D L D R R U U L U L D R R D 
2. 9.55 R D L D R U L U R D L U R R D R U L L D D L U R U 
3. 20.68 D R D D L U R D L U R D L U R R U U L L D R D D L 
4. (21.46) D R U R R D L L L D D R R R U U L L U R D D L L U 
5. (6.38) R D R R U L D R U L L D R U R D L U R D L L L D D


----------



## joey (Jan 31, 2012)

2:59.34 6x6 on the 10th solve of the SS 6x6 I just got.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 31, 2012)

OH:

Best average of 12: 16.76
1-12 - 14.90 15.67 17.83 16.85 17.12 16.92 14.58 17.95 17.79 (21.56) 17.98 (14.41)

It was just waiting to happen...


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 31, 2012)

2:52.21, (2:59.31), 2:51.02, 2:43.57, 2:40.09, 2:39.33, 2:43.27, (2:57.75), 2:27.62, 2:39.77, 2:55.68, 2:26.65, 2:44.28, (2:20.12), 2:56.16, 2:47.10, 2:44.96, 2:39.41, 2:45.90, 2:31.96, 2:44.21, (2:07.49), 2:39.19, 2:26.75, 2:28.28

2:41.31 = First Average of 25 with OBLBL on 4x4

2:36.79 Average of 12
2:31.41 Average of 5
2:07.49 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 31, 2012)

2.03 Master Magic single and 2.19 avg12 

Times: 2.19, 2.10, 2.09, 2.26, (2.71), 2.13, 2.15, 2.64, 2.12, 2.14, 2.07, (2.04)

(All PBs)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2012)

Right hand was hurting today, so I did some OH solves. I think the avg100 is a PB, but the others aren't, they're just good for me.

single: 13.01
avg5: 16.68
avg12: 17.64
avg100: *19.12*



Spoiler



16.11, 20.37, 22.67, 22.02, (13.01), (15.73), 19.04, 21.30, 17.82, 15.74, 17.31, 18.26, (25.25), 20.41, 20.39, 17.65, 17.78, 17.99, 19.63, 21.62, 21.28, 19.51, 18.75, 17.14, (13.54), 18.84, 17.95, (14.95), 18.82, 17.27, (24.90), 19.64, 18.76, 20.33, 17.64, 19.05, 17.27, 19.86, 18.11, 21.32, 17.33, 20.62, 16.03, 22.99, 17.67, 17.86, 18.48, 19.60, 17.35, 21.41, 19.51, 22.86, 16.14, 20.33, 17.82, 18.44, 15.89, 18.09, 19.59, 17.41, 22.84, 20.85, 20.72, 22.65, 19.43, 18.74, 16.57, 16.67, 22.40, 19.18, 20.45, 24.20, 22.91, (26.78), 22.46, 17.31, 21.18, 20.34, 16.16, 21.79, (24.99), 20.46, 20.68, 16.90, 17.90, 16.50, 19.02, 18.73, 17.69, 17.41, 15.75, 19.16, (14.84), 17.90, 18.64, (24.68), 20.23, 18.05, 16.88, 18.57


----------



## emolover (Feb 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 2:07.16 single with OBLBL


 
In English class I got a 1:48. I bet your more efficient then me.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 1, 2012)

1:14.17 4x4 single pb


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> In English class I got a 1:48. I bet your more efficient then me.


 
Possibly. My lookahead is crap so far. If I turned at a constant smooth pace I might be around a ~1:50 average.


----------



## emolover (Feb 1, 2012)

Same but I am a fast turning cuber and I turn in a spastic manner. I am sure my average move count is 170 or something high like that.


----------



## Goso (Feb 1, 2012)

I've finally got my 3x3 pb time of 21 seconds and OH 59 seconds


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 1, 2012)

Non-rolling Average of 25, 4x4. OBLBL.

2:25.49
2:22.07 of 12
2:19.14 of 5
2:07.16 single


----------



## JyH (Feb 1, 2012)

8.44

D' F D2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 R' B D U F' U D F' U' L B' R2 B' F U' B' F 

x
R' F'
U y L U' L'
U' y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y U R U' R' U y L' U' L
U2 R U R'
U' r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r
U'

43/8.44 = 5.09tps


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 1, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 3:18.57 6x6 single with OBLBL.


 
What, this actually works??


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 1, 2012)

number of times: 114/114
best time: 14.73
worst time: 35.08

best avg100: *19.22* PB for me Only 1 PLL skip and 2 OLL skips.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> What, this actually works??


Sure, why wouldn't it? You just have to do some comms for the last layer of centers. That's not a typical time though - I seem to be averaging somewhere around 3:45.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 1, 2012)

first sub 40 oh solve: 24.53 (OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' PLL: skipped (no AUF)) xD


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2012)

8:59.12 - first solve on the 8x8x8 with OBLBL    
The only parity was a PLL parity at the end.


----------



## Julian (Feb 1, 2012)

9.39 D' L2 U2 B' L2 U' B U R F R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U'

x2 y' R' U y' R' F R
R U' R' U R' U' R
U L U2' L' U' L U L'
R U R'
L' U L U' L' U L
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U'


----------



## Riley (Feb 2, 2012)

PB 3x3 Average of 12, by .57

Average: 13.48

14.58, (11.32), 13.03, 12.95, 14.69, (15.00), 14.16, 13.33, 13.73, 12.38, 12.37, 13.61

Easy Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 14.58 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' U' F2 R' B D' F2 L' B2 U
2. (11.32) D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 U' F2 U' B R' D' R' F' R2 D2 U F2 R'
3. 13.03 F L2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 R U' B' L2 F' R' U' R
4. 12.95 R2 B U2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 R D2 U2 F' R' D U' F U' F
5. 14.69 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L' B' L2 D2 U2 B2 L' B R'
6. (15.00) D2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F' U R U F L2 D B' U' L F2
7. 14.16 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B F2 L' F' U F2 R U R2
8. 13.33 L2 B' L2 B R2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 B' R B2 F2 D' U2 L' R2
9. 13.73 R B2 D2 U2 R U2 R' U2 L2 D2 F' R B2 D' L' F L2 U' R' F2
10. 12.38 B2 D B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 R F R' B D B' U' F D'
11. 12.37 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' F2 D2 R' B' L B2 F D U
12. 13.61 F2 L F2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 L F2 R2 U' L' D' B2 U2 R F R'


----------



## joey (Feb 2, 2012)

(7.57), 9.13, 9.86, 10.80, (11.01), 10.21, 9.47, 9.63, 10.55, 10.88, 9.96, 10.98 -> 10.15
Using guhong2. 7.57 was PLL skip.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2012)

wat


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2012)

14.31 OH Single

D' U2 R D2 R B' L' R F' L2 F R F' U2 R' D L' F' U2 F R U' D2 R2 D 

L R B R D2 R' xy'
U R U' R U' R' U'
r U2 R U2 R' U r
U' R U' L' U R' U' L
U M U' M' U' M2 U2

35 moves


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> 14.31 OH Single
> 
> D' U2 R D2 R B' L' R F' L2 F R F' U2 R' D L' F' U2 F R U' D2 R2 D
> 
> ...


 
No work.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 2, 2012)

Average of 5: 1.59 PB
1. 1.65 F2 R' F R F2 U' R2 U' F 
2. 1.46 U F' R' U2 F U R2 U' F2 
3. (2.50) R2 U' F U2 R' U F' R' U' 
4. 1.65 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' R U' R' 
5. (1.31) F' U R2 F' R2 F U' R2 F2 

Scrambles 3-5 are mixed up for some reason. qqTimer isn't very reliable for giving back scrambles.

EDIT: 1.90 Average of 12. I can't remember the last time I had a sub 2 average of 12 :/


----------



## Sillas (Feb 2, 2012)

Average of 12 (3x3x3): *17.63*

My look ahead was fast, I reduce 2 seconds in the average.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2012)

11.705, 12.312 11.832 11.988 13.816 11.236 12.352 (15.826) 11.328 (11.016) 11.584 11.694 = 11.985

3x3


----------



## JasonK (Feb 3, 2012)

10.82 single - not PB but first 10.xx ever.

D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R' B D U2 R U2 B D R2

x2 y'
D L R' F R D2 F
U' L U2 L' U' y R U' R'
y U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R fp)
y' R' U' R
U2 r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r
U2

41 moves / 10.82 = 3.79 tps

That 3rd pair made me cringe when I reconstructed it...


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 3, 2012)

current avg12: 10.17

9.53, (15.23), 10.20, 8.13, 9.49, 10.28, 10.42, 11.25, 11.03, 10.65, (8.10), 10.73

yep.


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> current avg12: 10.17


 
Propbet: You and Joey get sub 10 avg12 within 2 days of each other.


----------



## joey (Feb 3, 2012)

Escher said:


> Propbet: You and Joey get sub 10 avg12 within 2 days of each other.


I have to stop practicing cos I have to finish my dissertation :/


----------



## NOLAcuber (Feb 3, 2012)

Got my first sub 1 min solve on 3x3. No oll or pll skip. I've only been cubing for abot 2 months.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 3, 2012)

Last week, I achieved a sub-30 (Ao12 : 29.23...) at F2B, and yesterday I was at 26 Ao12! And got a Ao5 : 22.91  Kinda proud! I'm finally feel like I'm getting somewhere...


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

Sarahjdes said:


> Last week, I achieved a sub-30 (Ao12 : 29.23...) at F2B, and yesterday I was at 26 Ao12! And got a Ao5 : 22.91  Kinda proud! I'm finally feel like I'm getting somewhere...


 
Good Job! How long have you been with Roux?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2012)

(8.337), 9.662, 12.201, 9.049, (13.257) = 10.304

Counting 12 D:

Recorded it, will upload sune (LOL U SEE WUT I DID THARR!?!?).

Been getting lots of sub 10s recently. 4 9s and an 8 in an average of 12. But 3 counting 14s and counting 16 = :fp

14.353, 9.217, (18.696), (8.337), 9.662, 12.201, 9.049, 13.257, 14.161, 16.944, 14.737, 9.144 = 12.27


----------



## Pro94 (Feb 3, 2012)

16.64 OH single

Scramble: L D' F2 U2 B R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R D' U2 L2 U B L F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R U' L2
Cross: y2 U L U2 L' U' L U z2
F2L (1): L' U2 L U L U' L' U2 R' U' R
F2L (2): U2 L' U2 L U2 y' L' U' L
F2L (3): y' L U' L' U L U L'
F2L (4): y2 L' U' L
OLL: skip
PLL: L2 U' L' U' L2 U L U L U2 L

Time: 16.64
Moves: 46
TPS: 2.76


----------



## AndersB (Feb 3, 2012)

4x4 single: 1:21.38

Edit: OH avg5 first sub 30: 29.46!

Also new avg12 pb: 32.74


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

My storebought cube actually popped pretty bad after sandpaper and silicone spray. I think it's an accomplisment.


----------



## Goso (Feb 3, 2012)

Average 3x3 of 28 seconds. Pb of 18 seconds. 
Average OH 3x3 of 40 seconds. Pb of 34 seconds.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2012)

My average for the 3x3x3 dropped to like 19 seconds after I got my Zhanchi. 
Now I must try to sub-7 for the 2x2x2.....


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG 2x2 PB! 
1.87
LL skip.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2012)

9.989 (12.72) 9.808 10.464 (8.833) = 10.08

WANT SUB 10

rolled the 9 with a 13 and a 15 lol


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Feb 4, 2012)

First Sub 3 minute 5x5 solve! 2:58.91

 Next is Sub 2:30!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 4, 2012)

Average of 5: 9.14
1. (8.37) R' B2 R' U2 L' U2 L F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B' D R2 F D U2 B2 
2. (12.09) D L2 F' U R' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U D2 R2 U B2 
3. 9.32 R2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' U L2 U B' D B L R F' 
4. 8.40 D2 R' U2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R B2 L B' D F D2 L' U L D' R 
5. 9.69 L' F B2 D R' D' F U R B' R2 B' D2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2


----------



## emolover (Feb 4, 2012)

18.94 roux solve! Easy second block and the centers and bottom two edges were solved after the 2LCLL and I recognized the ELL case!


----------



## Riley (Feb 4, 2012)

.93 H Perm! Beat my past record of .98, by a pretty substantial amount in PLL singles.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2012)

7x7 single 4:58.61. Weekly Comp 05, 4th solve. What made it doubly amazing is that it felt so normal, slow even. Centers were done at about 2:40. I is so heppy


----------



## Henrik (Feb 4, 2012)

My first sub-20 feet!!!!!

18.93 

ofc its an LL skip and I'm like what? How is that even possible!!!
My goot OH times are 18 sec, but feet?`???


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 4, 2012)

Henrik said:


> My first sub-20 feet!!!!!


Whoa! That's awesome. :tu


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 4, 2012)

Henrik said:


> My first sub-20 feet!!!!!
> 
> 18.93
> 
> ...


 
Is that also your first sub-30? 

18s feet is just amazing. UWR?


----------



## Henrik (Feb 4, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Is that also your first sub-30?
> 
> 18s feet is just amazing. UWR?


 
Pff sub-30 is "easy"

I have a few sub-30s 
best NL is 30.13
Before this, lucky was 27.xx

So for a lucky solve I'm pretty sure you could call it an UWR, I only know of some 25 sec solves that are "close" to this 18.93.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 4, 2012)

6.02 F' D' U' B' F' D' U' B2 L2 R' D' U2 L R' B F2 L B' F2 D U R U L U2 nonluckie


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2012)

higames 7x7 11:05.16. First time I've actually finished. The inner slices are so difficult to get coherent.

5BLD, nice O_O


----------



## emolover (Feb 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 6.02 F' D' U' B' F' D' U' B2 L2 R' D' U2 L R' B F2 L B' F2 D U R U L U2 nonluckie


 
Do you have a reconstruction for that?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 4, 2012)

Ill do it later, I remember most the solve...


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 4, 2012)

3x3: 11.26 PB ao5 <3



Spoiler



number of times: 5/5
best time: 9.73
worst time: 14.31

current avg5: 11.26 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 11.26 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 11.26 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 11.57

11.71, 9.88, (14.31), (9.73), 12.20


----------



## timeless (Feb 4, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh pb 5/12
> 
> 
> timeless said:
> ...


 
oh pb single/avg 12
10. (23.91) L2 B U' L2 R2 D U' B L F' B2 D L' U' F' U2 L2 U B2 R2 F' L D' L2 U 

Average of 12: 37.82
1. 37.96 F' L2 F L B U' L B' U' R2 F' U D' B L2 R' F L2 F L' R U' D R' L2 
2. (53.42) D2 F2 D' U2 B' R2 B' F' U' F2 U2 D' R' B2 D' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 L2 B' L B' F' 
3. 36.74 F2 B' D R' B2 L U' L R2 D2 R2 B2 U B F U2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L' F R' 
4. 37.26 B L2 U L2 U2 D' R2 D' R F L U R' F' R2 L2 F U' F2 U' B' D' L2 R2 F2 
5. 39.62 L2 U2 D B' U2 F D' F2 R' U2 F' D' F D2 U' R' L F2 R2 D' L R U' F2 D2 
6. 36.76 D2 L F2 R F2 B D F2 L' D U2 F' B U' B' R' U' D2 F' D F2 B' U' L2 F 
7. 39.95 B' L D B2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 U' F R' B' R' L' B' L' U B' U' B' D2 R 
8. 35.07 U' L D B' D' U' B L' F' R' U' R2 F' B U' B U' D L2 R2 U' D B' D' B' 
9. 35.70 L F' U R L' B2 F' L F2 D U L B' D' U2 R2 F R U D' R2 B L D F2 
10. (23.91) L2 B U' L2 R2 D U' B L F' B2 D L' U' F' U2 L2 U B2 R2 F' L D' L2 U 
11. 41.02 U2 L D2 B' R' U R2 B2 F R2 F R F2 L' R' D' L R D2 R2 B' U R B' F' 
12. 38.12 F' D B2 L2 D' B R' B U2 L2 F D' B L B L D2 U L2 U R' U L D' U


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Feb 4, 2012)

Master Magic ER


----------



## qqwref (Feb 4, 2012)

10:46.78 2x2-7x7 relay. It was going to be a 2x2-8x8 but cTimer failed on me :fp I'll try again.

Splits: 4.68 / 14.94 / 1:01.98 (eww) / 1:32.96 / 2:57.20 / 4:55.02.


EDIT: Did the 2x2-8x8 relay. Messed up the splits again... lol.
2x2: 3.85
3x3+4x4: 1:15.20 (ew)
5x5: 1:35.73
6x6+7x7: 8:03.96 (7x7 was pretty poor)
8x8: 8:00.45 (bad)
Total time: 18:59.19. Not too proud of this as it stands, I'll try to get a better one later today.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 4, 2012)

7x7
Finally sub6. 
5:50.80, 5:58.27, (6:12.67), (5:44.50), 6:00.93 => 5:56.67


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 4, 2012)

First documented average of 5 megaminx in a while (I tend to only "practice" singles).
1. 1:52.18 
2. 2:00.63 
3. (1:45.30) 
4. (2:04.43) 
5. 1:58.00

Avg: 1:56.94


----------



## qqwref (Feb 5, 2012)

Alright, got a much better relay  17:47.10 in total. Splits:
2x2 - 4.56
3x3 - 13.81
4x4 - 48.01
5x5 - 1:28.08 (=2:34 2-5 relay )
6x6 - 2:48.20 (=5:22 2-6 relay )
7x7+8x8 - 12:23.80 (forgot to stop timer, both solves must have been pretty solid though)
And then I spent 0.64 at the end stopping the extra breakdown thing. So the relay itself was actually 17:46:46 

e: I'm pretty sure the 2-7 relay was 9:5x, because I looked at the timer before I started the 8x8. This is a PB and probably my first sub-10, but I don't want to count it because I don't have the exact time 

e: Wait, no, I looked at the timer as I ended reduction and it was a mid 9:5x. So not sub-10, but it would still be PB.


----------



## Riley (Feb 5, 2012)

First sub 15 average of 100!! 14.89! And 14.99 mean of 112 solves. (This is all 3x3 btw)

Full stats:



Spoiler



number of times: 112/112
best time: 11.00
worst time: 23.06

current mo3: 14.32 (σ = 0.90)
best mo3: 13.33 (σ = 0.67)

current avg5: 14.35 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 13.42 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 14.57 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 14.37 (σ = 1.24)

current avg50: 14.63 (σ = 1.01)
best avg50: 14.56 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 14.90 (σ = 1.11)
best avg100: 14.89 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 14.90 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 14.99



EDIT: PB average of 5 and 12 in a new session:


Spoiler



11.85 average of 5:
11.96, 12.11, (11.02), (14.73), 11.47
13.33 average of 12:
12.30, 14.08, 12.74, 15.18, (15.83), 15.36, 11.96, 12.11, (11.02), 14.73, 11.47, 13.36


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 6.02 F' D' U' B' F' D' U' B2 L2 R' D' U2 L R' B F2 L B' F2 D U R U L U2 nonluckie


 
x'z'
D'FU'lRU'x
UMU'R'U'M2R'U'R
FRUR'U'F'
U'M'UM'U2M'U2M'UM2U'M'U2M2U2M' 
38 moves, 6.2ish TPS.
Sorry i think we call this fullstep, not NL...


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 5, 2012)

I got my 7x7 back from Mollerz (Yttrium) who's been breaking it in for me. These were my 4 solves this morning...
6:15.03, 6:03.90, 6:08.69, 5:03.98.

PB single by 27 seconds  Apparently it takes 4 solves to get good at freeslicing 7x7


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 5, 2012)

16.85 avg of 50 Been expecting my first sub 17 avg of 50 for a while now but not this "good" also standard dev. was 0.03 

Oh yeah i also got a 9.99 avg of 50 on pyraminx which i haven't practiced in a year


----------



## APdRF (Feb 5, 2012)

Rubik's cube

Mean: 13.85
Average: 13.85
Best Time: 9.72
Median: 13.75
Worst Time: 17.54
Standard deviation: 1.30

Best average of 5: 12.35
16-20 - 11.94 (17.54) 13.41 11.71 (11.43)

Best average of 12: 13.02
16-27 - 11.94 (17.54) 13.41 11.71 (11.43) 13.26 12.59 13.49 13.67 13.16 12.69 14.32



Spoiler



1. 9.72 B2 U F2 D U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F L2 U R' D L' F' D U2 F2 L U'
2. 13.88 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D R2 F2 R F L' B U' R2 L D2 U B' U'
3. 14.46 F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 D B' F D' L' F' R D2 L B2 R
4. 13.65 B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B' L' F' U' L2 F' D2 F' R2 L2
5. 13.03 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U R U L' B L2 B L' D2 B' D R2
6. 13.31 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 D' B R' L' F' U' F' D2
7. 12.00 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' R D B' F2 R D2 B2 L2 F U'
8. 13.72 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 L' B2 D' R' U' B2 D' F' L D'
9. 14.25 U R2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 B' L' F R' L U' R' L F' D2
10. 14.91 D2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 F' B2 R B2 F2 D R B F2 R2 L' U'
11. 13.77 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 F L B D F' U2 L2 D2 U'
12. 13.04 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D R2 L2 U R' L U' F' R F' U' L2 F' U L'
13. 14.74 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F U2 B2 F D2 B2 R' B' F2 U2
14. 13.75 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' F' R' B2 L2 U' B' D' R' D
15. 14.71 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L B D' R2 F D2 R F R' L D
16. 11.94 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D F2 U L2 B2 D R F2 U2 L F2 L B' L2 U L'
17. 17.54 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F' D2 L B' U2 F' R D L' D' U'
18. 13.41 B2 D' L2 D F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D B' L2 U' F' R L F L U2 B' U2
19. 11.71 D2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U B' L' F D' F' U2 L U' F L2 U
20. 11.43 D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R L' B D2 U R2 D' B F' L2
21. 13.26 F2 D2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D L R2 D U2 R2 B' L F' D' U
22. 12.59 B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B R2 F L' B' L' B F' L'
23. 13.49 L2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 R' U2 L D' R2 B F L' U' R' L
24. 13.67 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F' U L' D' U R' L' D2 B
25. 13.16 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R' D B2 R2 D B U' R D U
26. 12.69 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R' U L' D' F' L U' B L2 D2 U'
27. 14.32 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 U B L B' R' U2 B2 D' U2
28. 12.54 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B' F2 L' B' U' R U F2 L2
29. 13.75 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D U' L' U' R' L2 B' L' U' F2 U' F2
30. 13.43 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 D B F L' D R' F D' R2 F' D' U'
31. 16.39 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' U' R2 D2 F2 R' B U R2 U R D' B' R B U'
32. 11.24 U' L2 U R2 D F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L' F D2 B' F D2 F' L2 F D' U2
33. 15.26 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' B L' U2 B' F' L2 U L' D' L2
34. 13.50 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L' B' D' R' U' B L' D R' F' U
35. 14.79 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B R' D' U' B L2 U R2 L U B
36. 13.16 B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 F' R D R L U2 F' D' L2 B L'
37. 15.91 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D L' B2 R' F U2 B' F' U R' U
38. 13.33 B2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 F' R L' D L' U2 B2 R F' L2 U2
39. 14.37 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L D' L' D2 L F' U L2 D2 F'
40. 12.74 D R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 B' U L2 F D2 R' U2 F'
41. 14.75 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D F' U' F2 L D' R U2 F R' B
42. 15.29 U' F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 B D' B' F' L B' U B' R2 B2 D2
43. 15.34 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F D R2 U' F' D F R L2 F' U2
44. 13.10 F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U R2 U2 R' U2 L' U' L' B2 F' U' B L' D2
45. 13.78 D U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 B L U2 R F2 D' R B U2 R' U
46. 13.30 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L B' F U' B' F2 L2 U R F L2 U
47. 12.78 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B D' L' F R U' F2 L' U' L2
48. 15.68 R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U L' D U F R2 B R' D2 L' F2
49. 13.56 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 D F' U2 R2 F' R F L' F2 L B' L'
50. 12.18 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R' U2 L2 F' D B R' B2 L2 D2 U'
51. 14.03 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' B D' F2 R' F' L2 B' U L B
52. 13.25 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B R' D' F D2 L' U2
53. 14.60 F2 D L2 D B2 D F2 D' F2 D2 B D2 B' U2 R' F' D2 R2 B' D U'
54. 16.46 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L B F' U' L U2 R' B' R F' U2
55. 14.45 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' D2 L2 D B F U' F' D2 L F' U
56. 14.03 U R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 L' U' B R2 D L2 U' B' R2 L
57. 12.42 U2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 D B' L' F' R F U' R B D F2 U'
58. 10.78 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D U B2 U F U' R2 F R U L2 D' L' D'
59. 13.68 D R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F' D B' F U R' D2 R2 L F2 L2
60. 15.00 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F R B' D2 U B' D U2 B D'
61. 12.49 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 L F' L' D2 L' B' R
62. 15.28 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L B R' D' F R2 L' F' U R2 U2
63. 13.00 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F U' F2 R B R2 U2 F' R2 L F' U'
64. 15.47 D2 F2 D B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R D2 L' U F U F L' D' R2 U2
65. 14.38 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D U' B' L F2 U2 L' U R' B' L B2 D
66. 13.75 B2 D R2 D L2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B L B' F' D L2 B R' F2 L2 U2
67. 13.94 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 D' L2 U B' R2 B2 F2 D L' D' B2 D
68. 12.45 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R' D U B2 R' B F' R' U2 F2 U2
69. 12.33 D L2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 L' B2 F R U' B2 U' L' U'
70. 12.31 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F R2 L' D R' B' R F' L2 U'
71. 14.64 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' F R2 F2 L B' F2 U R' U L D'
72. 14.69 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' L D2 U F' L' F R2 U2 F'
73. 15.22 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B R2 D' U2 B R' F2 U B2 L'
74. 15.12 B2 U F2 D U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' U B' F L' D L D2 L F2 U2
75. 13.54 D' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L B L2 U' L2 B2 L' U' F R2
76. 14.59 B2 U F2 R2 D U B2 U R2 L2 U L F R L2 D' F' D B D2 L' D'
77. 11.63 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U B2 D' B' L' F R U' L' B' L U' L D'
78. 13.73 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 D' L' D2 F' L D' L' B R L F'
79. 15.05 U2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' F' U2 R' D' B2 L' F2 U' B' D L2
80. 13.59 D' F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' U R2 U' R' L U L2 B' L' U'
81. 13.44 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 B2 R' B L D R' U2 L2 D2 U' F'
82. 15.49 D' U' L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L B2 R U2 F R U' F2 R2 U2
83. 13.35 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L U' F' D2 F' R' F' L2 U B U2
84. 13.98 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U' F D' L' U' F2 R' B' R F2 U'
85. 14.59 U R2 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 U F2 U' F D2 U' R' D' U B R' B' L U
86. 14.75 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' U' B' R' D' L U2 F' L2 U R2
87. 14.66 R2 L2 U R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D2 F' D2 F' L U L B' D F R
88. 13.68 D2 L2 U R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R B2 F' L2 D F' U B R' F' D'
89. 12.90 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B' L D2 F' R2 U R2 L F D2 U2
90. 16.76 L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D B2 U R B' D' R F D' B' R' D' U' R'
91. 14.80 U R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B U L' D' B F' R' B D' R U
92. 14.53 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L F L D R' D L D2 B2 F2
93. 12.77 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 B' F' R' U R2 D' B L U B2 U2
94. 14.26 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D R' D2 U F U B' D2 R2 L F U
95. 16.40 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F' L D' R F' U' B D2 R2 L' D'
96. 12.97 R2 B2 D L2 U B2 D R2 U B2 D2 L' D B' D' L D2 F R' B R2 D'
97. 14.33 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F D' B2 D' L F' R' L D2 B
98. 14.88 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B' F' D' F2 D B2 R D L2 U2
99. 14.50 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F U' L' U' B R' F' U' R F' D'
100. 13.29 B2 D B2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R F L' U2 B L F U R2 B U2



Reconstruction 9.72:

B2 U F2 D U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F L2 U R' D L' F' D U2 F2 L U'

z2 y'
U l' U L U x' D2 F // x-cross
U L U L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U y'R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y R U' R' // 4th pair
y U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // COLL
U' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' // EPLL

46 moves / 9.72 seconds = 4.73 TPS

No PB of single, Ao5 or Ao12


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 5, 2012)

9.48


Spoiler



D B2 F2 U B2 F2 D B2 D R2 U2 R U L' U' L2 U' F' D' U2 B

y' x2 // inspection
R' y' F' L F D R2 // cross + 1st pair skip
y' R' U2 R R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y2 R U' R' U' y' R' U' R// 4th pair
R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.48sec : 50htm/5.27tps : 57etm/6.01tps



8.43


Spoiler



L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 D' U2 R' D F' L R' F

x2 y // inspection
B' R F R' D2 // cross
U' R U R' U' y2 U R U R' U2 R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U2 R' U' y' L' U' L// 3rd pair
y R U R' U R' F R F'// 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
alg.garron

8.43sec : 55htm/6.52tps : 62etm/7.35tps


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 5, 2012)

444, redux:

Best average of 12: 37.84
1-12 - 35.03 38.83 (45.93) 34.31 37.47 41.65 35.08 35.70 (31.87) 40.07 40.78 39.43

I think around half of the solves had OLL parity. I had 3 or more LLs with only 1 nonparity alg .e.g the 34 was OLL parity, then a 2 corner twist, and the 40.78 was DP parity alg, then a 3 corner cycle to finish.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2012)

40 lines in 39.62 seconds (Sprint on Tetris Battle)
http://ecl.tbc.tetrisfb.com//data/f...replay?guid=s1p_2012_02_05_00_07_35_502881378

I've been trying to get sub40 for a very long time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2012)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> Master Magic ER


 
Time?

Any tips for not failing in competition?


----------



## Riley (Feb 5, 2012)

PB average of 100 again, 14.80. Mean = 14.84. Went all out at the end.

Full stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.94
worst time: 20.04

current mo3: 12.02 (σ = 1.24)
best mo3: 12.02 (σ = 1.24)

current avg5: 13.33 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 13.33 (σ = 1.55)

current avg12: 13.70 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 13.70 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 14.81 (σ = 1.61)
best avg50: 14.58 (σ = 1.26)

current avg100: 14.80 (σ = 1.47)
best avg100: 14.80 (σ = 1.47)

session avg: 14.80 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 14.84



Full times:


Spoiler



I don't know why there's multiple times in parenthesis...
14.10, 14.40, 14.11, (18.51), 12.68, 17.46, 14.66, 14.93, 13.62, 16.26, 14.84, 17.03, 15.55, 13.44, 13.30, 12.03, 14.53, 14.33, 15.83, 13.66, 15.21, (11.56), 15.13, 16.30, 17.10, 12.52, 15.86, 15.46, 13.98, 14.63, 13.18, 16.33, 13.39, 14.46, 13.21, (11.64), 15.58, 13.84, 17.66, 14.51, 13.33, 17.76, 14.71, 15.20, 16.54, 17.11, 15.73, 15.49, 12.88, 14.66, 15.29, 14.37, 13.29, 14.39, 14.06, 14.62, 13.93, 12.59, 17.46, 15.04, 16.58, 13.74, 11.82, 14.98, (19.21), 14.63, 17.67, 14.62, 14.11, (11.39), 17.63, 14.25, (18.54), 17.68, 12.92, 16.17, 16.05, 12.87, 17.84, 13.81, 16.43, 12.83, 14.62, 14.71, (18.40), 15.32, 16.54, 15.23, 13.08, 14.31, 13.35, 12.70, 14.57, 14.06, 14.92, (20.04), 14.86, (11.76), 13.37, (10.94)


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 5, 2012)

First PB average of 100 in a while for 3x3.  

18.33

(14.06), 18.51, 19.25, 17.83, 18.63, (13.81), (14.61), 19.04, 16.99, 19.63, 18.00, 20.88, 20.43, 16.72, 19.51, 19.06, 15.34, 18.24, 16.71, 19.65, 21.10, 20.89, 20.27, 18.38, 19.41, 19.87, 19.18, 19.80, 19.57, 20.35, 16.91, 20.47, 19.50, 18.53, 20.76, 19.27, 14.65, (14.56), 18.05, 17.04, 20.15, 18.11, 20.19, 18.25, (21.15), 18.56, 20.35, 17.10, 19.33, 14.90, 18.52, 19.63, 16.73, 19.07, 16.81, 20.58, 16.19, 17.14, (13.69), 18.72, 18.21, 17.95, 20.28, 18.77, 20.86, 18.16, 16.66, (21.29), 18.11, 16.94, 17.19, 15.68, 15.41, (21.33), 16.32, 20.01, 16.47, 14.96, (21.51), 15.15, 19.16, 18.43, 17.92, 20.56, 20.98, (21.48), 17.15, 15.56, 18.67, 17.28, 18.54, 15.88, 15.66, 19.28, 16.26, 18.10, 18.80, 18.39, 18.70, 18.62


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 6, 2012)

D: My accomplishment seems wimpy to the rest of you, but I finally got my first non lucky sub-30 solve


----------



## Goso (Feb 6, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> D: My accomplishment seems wimpy to the rest of you, but I finally got my first non lucky sub-30 solve


Yes, mine too. : \


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Feb 6, 2012)

I just learned that I can solve 10 (3x3x3) cubes in a roux/row as fast I can solve a single 5x5x5. >.>

Not sure if accomplishment or failure.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 6, 2012)

Woot just got 2 sub 30 times both having No Luck! (The average of 12 was 42.27)

48.75 (51.79) 38.48 (27.61) 42.78 46.53 43.88 42.32 43.13 43.45 43.51 29.91


----------



## timeless (Feb 6, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Average of 50: 38.34
Average of 12: 36.24
1. (28.83) F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L U' R' U2 L U' L F' U' 
2. 36.43 F2 R2 D L2 D F2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R' D' F2 D' F L F D2 U2 
3. 33.51 L2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' U' L' F R U R' F2 R F' D2 
4. 30.70 F2 L2 F' D2 B R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F D L' U L R' U2 L2 B F' 
5. 34.39 F2 D' B2 R B' R2 L B U D' F' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 
6. 39.44 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 R' D L2 U F D2 B2 U2 F' R2 
7. (47.06) F2 R' F2 R B2 R D2 L2 F2 R' B' D' L B' L2 U2 R B U R2 F 
8. 40.59 U2 D L D2 F R2 F R' B L' D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 
9. 32.84 B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 R' F' D2 F' R2 D' U' B2 R U' 
10. 34.03 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 L U B R2 D2 U L2 D2 R' 
11. 44.98 U' R2 D2 F L2 U' F' R' U2 L' U2 D2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 
12. 35.49 D2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 D R' F2 D U2 R2 B' F2 D' R2 


Spoiler



51	5-Feb-2012 10:03:02 PM	00:54.61 
50	5-Feb-2012 10:02:17 PM	00:45.52 
49	5-Feb-2012 10:01:34 PM	00:43.05 
48	5-Feb-2012 10:00:48 PM	00:45.15 
47	5-Feb-2012 10:00:14 PM	00:34.20 
46	5-Feb-2012 9:59:33 PM	00:40.76 
45	5-Feb-2012 9:58:51 PM	00:00.00 
44	5-Feb-2012 9:58:51 PM	00:42.91 
43	5-Feb-2012 9:58:21 PM	00:29.55 
42	5-Feb-2012 9:57:36 PM	00:44.70 
41	5-Feb-2012 9:56:58 PM	00:37.87 
40	5-Feb-2012 9:56:25 PM	00:33.69 
39	5-Feb-2012 9:55:51 PM	00:33.49 
38	5-Feb-2012 9:55:20 PM	00:30.80 
37	5-Feb-2012 9:54:45 PM	00:35.34 
36	5-Feb-2012 9:54:06 PM	00:39.10 
35	5-Feb-2012 9:53:16 PM	00:49.58 
34	5-Feb-2012 9:52:37 PM	00:39.84 
33	5-Feb-2012 9:51:57 PM	00:39.19 
32	5-Feb-2012 9:51:22 PM	00:35.49 
31	5-Feb-2012 9:50:37 PM	00:44.98 
30	5-Feb-2012 9:50:03 PM	00:34.03 
29	5-Feb-2012 9:49:30 PM	00:32.84 
28	5-Feb-2012 9:48:49 PM	00:40.59 
27	5-Feb-2012 9:48:02 PM	00:47.06 
26	5-Feb-2012 9:47:23 PM	00:39.44 
25	5-Feb-2012 9:46:49 PM	00:34.39 
24	5-Feb-2012 9:46:18 PM	00:30.70 
23	5-Feb-2012 9:45:44 PM	00:33.51 
22	5-Feb-2012 9:45:08 PM	00:36.43 
21	5-Feb-2012 9:44:39 PM	00:28.83 
20	5-Feb-2012 9:43:59 PM	00:39.85 
19	5-Feb-2012 9:43:10 PM	00:49.01 
18	5-Feb-2012 9:42:25 PM	00:44.97 
17	5-Feb-2012 9:41:34 PM	00:50.91 
16	5-Feb-2012 9:40:49 PM	00:45.10 
15	5-Feb-2012 9:40:14 PM	00:35.34 
14	5-Feb-2012 9:39:30 PM	00:43.48 
13	5-Feb-2012 9:38:52 PM	00:38.28 
12	5-Feb-2012 9:38:19 PM	00:33.18 
11	5-Feb-2012 9:37:46 PM	00:32.51 
10	5-Feb-2012 9:37:11 PM	00:35.88 
9	5-Feb-2012 9:36:34 PM	00:36.54 
8	5-Feb-2012 9:35:59 PM	00:34.79 
7	5-Feb-2012 9:35:18 PM	00:41.01 
6	5-Feb-2012 9:34:43 PM	00:35.73 
5	5-Feb-2012 9:34:06 PM	00:36.39 
4	5-Feb-2012 9:33:30 PM	00:36.60 
3	5-Feb-2012 9:32:45 PM	00:44.35 
2	5-Feb-2012 9:31:46 PM	00:59.11


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Feb 6, 2012)

First sub-20 Ao5! 

Average of 5: 19.86

(24.75), 22.01, 19.50, (17.54), 18.06


----------



## Naillig (Feb 6, 2012)

First sub-30 ever OH!!! I had a lot of lucky cases.

26.47 - and I usually average around 45 seconds..


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 6, 2012)

46.69 2nd clock timed single


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 6, 2012)

6x6 slow turning avg5: 3:34.18 and 3:4x.xx avg12. Redid the pins and it's better, but it still misalign and pop I really don't get why/how.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 6, 2012)

Megaminx Sub-1:15 Ao5 

Mean: 74.44
Standard deviation: 2.20
Best Time: 71.26
Worst Time: 77.25

Best average of 5: 74.56
1-5 - (77.25) (71.26) 72.55 75.75 75.37


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got this crazy average in 2x2 

1.	1.92	F' U2 R'
2.	(9.52)	R F' R2 F R2 F' U F
3.	7.12	F2 U R' U' F U2 R' F' U
4.	8.41	U2 F R' U' R2 U F2 U'
5.	(1.91)	F U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U'
Resulting in an 5.82

And I got a new pb in 3x3 27.77 full step


----------



## TMOY (Feb 6, 2012)

Got a new PB at 8^3: 11:09. Hope to get stackmat time soon...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 7, 2012)

PB Ao5 and Ao12 

15.83, 17.01, 20.01, 17.64, 21.34, 18.67, (22.77), 15.52, (14.41), 17.74, 15.05, 18.03

Ao5: 16.10
Ao12: 17.68


----------



## emolover (Feb 7, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> PB Ao5 and Ao12
> 
> 15.83, 17.01, 20.01, 17.64, 21.34, 18.67, (22.77), 15.52, (14.41), 17.74, 15.05, 18.03
> 
> ...


 
Damn your getting to good! Your going to be as good as me soon!


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 7, 2012)

28 move FMC


----------



## samkli (Feb 7, 2012)

17.05, 17.05, 15.46, 24.23, 17.05

current avg5: 17.05 *(σ = 0.00)*


----------



## mande (Feb 7, 2012)

FMC NR 34


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 7, 2012)

Almost learned full PLL. I'm six algorithms off.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> What's your PB Ao100? :O



I've only done a full Ao100 once, lol. It was like 19.02 or something.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2012)

2x2-7x7 relay: 9:36.22   

First try today. I was planning to keep trying until I got sub-10 or was convinced I couldn't, so this will do :3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 8, 2012)

Did my second Ao100. Got a PB Ao5, Ao12, and (of course) Ao100.

Ao5:

15.72, 18.08, 16.08, 15.06, 16.17

Average: 15.99! - Sub 16 

Ao12:

16.04, 18.98, 15.53, 17.18, 14.72, 18.77, 17.52, 17.50, 15.72, 18.08, 16.08, 15.06

Average: 16.75! - Wow! A whole second better than my last PB! Crazy.

Ao100: 18.29! - Happy with this. Had a nice 12.77 single too. It might have been an LL skip, but I don't really remember. Aside from that I also got 3 other PLL skips, so pretty lucky I guess. Only bad thing was that I had 5 or so 21s at the end, brought the average up quite a bit, but oh well.



Spoiler



16.60, 16.46, 19.18, 16.32, 23.45, 17.81, 17.86, 16.99, 17.27, 16.79, 17.08, 20.74, 20.32, 18.61, 18.33, 18.51, 16.30, 17.19, 18.81, 19.02, 16.55, 16.04, 20.92, 16.19, 21.38, 16.51, 16.96, 21.02, 19.03, 20.45, 17.38, 21.07, 17.39, 19.24, 21.28, 16.95, 17.61, 22.26, 20.22, 12.77, 19.90, 19.46, 17.12, 19.33, 18.56, 17.54, 17.94, 16.60, 16.94, 22.41, 18.78, 18.96, 18.04, 25.50, 22.41, 19.37, 15.67, 18.87, 17.39, 16.75, 17.29, 19.91, 22.70, 17.18, 19.59, 19.53, 19.74, 19.45, 16.05, 16.04, 18.98, 15.53, 17.18, 14.72, 18.77, 17.52, 17.50, 15.72, 18.08, 16.08, 15.06, 16.17, 19.25, 17.59, 20.66, 15.68, 16.97, 17.96, 14.40, 20.01, 23.59, 21.02, 21.76, 17.99, 17.89, 15.60, 21.87, 17.42, 17.06, 18.55


----------



## gbcuber (Feb 8, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Another PB Ao12! 17.68 this time
> 
> 16.60, 16.46, 19.18, 16.32, 23.45, 17.81, 17.86, 16.99, 17.27, 16.79, 17.08, 20.74
> 
> Not counting that 20 at the end it would have been so much lower, but oh well. Also later in the session 12.77 single! Lost the scramble and reconstruction though (facepalm). For some reason I think it might have been an LL skip but I don't really remember, it was either that or a PLL skip. Not PB, but still awesome.


 
Wasn't the average from yesterday 17.68 too?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 8, 2012)

gbcuber said:


> Wasn't the average from yesterday 17.68 too?



I re-edited my post. Go back to it and see the full results of the Ao100. That was posted the middle and I got somewhat confused as to what I was posting/comparing to.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 8, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Ao100: 18.29!


 
Hey, looks like your PB Ao100 is 0.04 faster than mine! Good job


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Hey, looks like your PB Ao100 is 0.04 faster than mine! Good job



Thanks, I'm sure you will beat it right away though xD


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2012)

7:16.76 8x8 single - both parities at the very end


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 8, 2012)

I was planning to upload a video, but instead I did this:



Spoiler



Full EG!  Algs from here.
I tend to forget a few of the Sune, anti-Sune and L cases a lot, but other than that I now finally fully know EG-2. 



I think I'll start serious 2x2 practice for Melbourne Summer 2012 tomorrow.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 8, 2012)

Learnt F and Y perm today. Only 3 perms (G, N, R, 8 algs total) to go!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 8, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I was planning to upload a video, but instead I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!  it's about time.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 8, 2012)

6.98 single!  can't reconstruct....it was a really weird solution. LL was F R U R' U' F' PLL skip.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2012)

7:05.11 8x8 single with both parities at the end. UGH.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 8, 2012)

Sq-1 (Not PB, but I haven't done a good average for a while)

Best average of 12: 17.94
3-14 - 17.04 14.80 (13.20) 17.29 19.18 (26.48) 20.68 22.69 18.35 14.02 17.13 18.19

3. 17.04 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (6,0)
4. 14.80 (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) /
5. 13.20 (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (1,0)
6. 17.29 (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2)
7. 19.18 (3,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,1) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-1) /
8. 26.48 (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /
9. 20.68 (0,-4) / (4,1) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2)
10. 22.69 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,4) / (0,-4) / (0,4)
11. 18.35 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-5,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3)
12. 14.02 (1,3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,-3)
13. 17.13 (1,0) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (0,6)
14. 18.19 (1,3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,3) / (5,-4) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (-2,0)


----------



## timeless (Feb 9, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh pb Average of 12: 36.63
1. 37.05 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L U' F' U' L' R U2 F' U2 L2 B R' B R2 L2 B R' B' L2 U 
2. 37.16 B' L R U2 L2 R' B U R2 L D' U2 R2 B2 L R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L B' F2 R' 
3. 35.18 R2 F' D L' R F2 B2 R2 B2 F U' F' U' R L' D2 B R' B' R' U' D' L2 U' D 
4. (24.94) B2 R' D' R D2 R2 L' B U F L' U2 D' F' L U2 R2 U R' B' F D' U2 R B 
5. 35.40 F L2 B' R2 U L2 R2 B2 R' B2 L D U B' F2 D2 R F' B L2 B L' R F2 D 
6. 38.28 B' D B L B F L B2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L B' D R2 L2 U' L B' U F2 U2 
7. (53.51) U L2 R' B' D' F2 B' U F' R B L2 B2 U' F' B D2 F B' U2 F L2 D' F' L' 
8. 37.31 L2 F' D' R D' B2 R' L' F' D F' L U2 D L R2 B2 R' L2 D2 R L U L2 F 
9. 35.51 F2 U R' L U2 B' U' L D' B U R D R' D' F' R2 D U R B U L' U' F' 
10. 32.13 F2 U2 R F U2 F' R' L2 D' L2 D F B2 D L2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 L U B2 
11. 41.78 F' D2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 F R2 B2 F L2 U2 F2 B U2 R' F2 U2 R' B D B2 R 
12. 36.54 R2 U2 R' U L F B U2 D B2 F' U' R' L D L2 F' D' U R L2 B2 D' B' F2


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 9, 2012)

4x4 with OBLBL single PB  1:57.04!

EDIT : 2 solves later. 1:54.66

EDIT2 : WTF PB averages of 5 and 12.

2:06.92, 1:57.04, (2:22.73), (1:54.66), 1:55.84 = 1:59.93

1:57.77, (2:28.65), 2:10.10, 2:14.23, 2:23.73, 2:19.90, 2:17.62, 2:06.92, 1:57.04, 2:22.73, (1:54.66), 1:55.84 = 2:10.59


----------



## timeless (Feb 9, 2012)

sub 30 oh on vid, failed f2l pair and LL




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up2ps4TgbP0
D' L2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 B D U2 B F D' R' D F'


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2012)

I was trying to find a place to post this, and I guess this is the most appropriate thread.

I consider myself a color neutral solver now, and that means that as I improve that I am setting new pb records again!

14.72, 15.82, 16.28, (12.83), 15.40, 13.67, 13.62, 15.69, 14.58, 16.48, (26.28), 15.14 = 15.14

This average felt far slower than my old color fixed averages of the same speed. I can really see the potential of color neutral now. I feel subjectively like I am getting "a lot" of easy crosses and X-crosses. Maybe one day I'll see how often I am doing Xcross out of say 100 solves. For now I'm just focusing on getting faster! Can't wait for sub-15!


----------



## Shortey (Feb 9, 2012)

3sim
9.90 avg5
10.20 avg12


----------



## Dillonzer (Feb 9, 2012)

Woo! Just got my new PB Single of: 31.31 on the 3x3! And PB av5: 38.76  I can feel the times dropping!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2012)

qcube grey - only shows solved stickers.

Edit:


----------



## samkli (Feb 9, 2012)

Average of 100: 16.97 Sub 17! 

And PB singel: 11.24



Spoiler



15.64, 15.77, 18.43, 18.48, 14.73, 16.22, 16.34, 17.43, 17.24, 16.99, 16.15, 17.30, 17.56, 16.33, 11.24, 15.59, 17.02, 23.38, 18.78, 15.72, 16.40, 15.82, 19.49, 15.76, 17.96, 15.68, 17.26, 17.45, 15.84, 16.87, 17.98, 12.56, 15.56, 22.39, 18.66, 14.45, 17.11, 16.13, 14.67, 14.81, 18.10, 17.02, 15.86, 17.91, 16.93, 16.29, 17.81, 19.40, 17.84, 19.52, 18.34, 20.83, 13.39, 13.39, 17.72, 13.89, 17.41, 16.30, 18.34, 17.43, 17.06, 19.72, 15.29, 16.52, 19.03, 15.31, 17.79, 16.23, 17.64, 12.66, 15.43, 15.90, 19.09, 16.63, 18.37, 16.62, 14.80, 15.07, 14.15, 16.83, 17.76, 16.62, 20.15, 18.76, 20.72, 19.40, 17.04, 15.03, 15.81, 18.81, 19.58, 19.60, 15.17, 16.59, 16.45, 16.79, 14.96, 19.80, 17.48, 18.71


----------



## Czaroman93 (Feb 9, 2012)

After few weeks of rest I started solving on hi-games again.
Well, I'm slower than I expected. Best time in 6x6 was 2:05.72, best reduction 1:40, best centers 42. I really have to practise more...


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 9, 2012)

I was just doing a slow practice solve, but it ended up being my PB: 30.80. Non-lucky. So yeah, I just realized that it's good to turn more slowly to be able to look ahead.


----------



## timeless (Feb 9, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pb Average of 12: 22.87
1. 21.84 B' R2 B R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B D L R2 F2 D' B' L' F' L2 B2 L' 
2. 20.43 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U2 B F' L' D' F2 L2 U' L' B2 
3. 26.58 R F2 L2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B D2 U F U2 L B2 R' U2 F2 
4. 20.58+ L' U D R' L' U' R2 F R2 B' D' L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' pll skip
5. 26.35 D U R2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F' R' D F2 D' R2 F2 D' B U' 
6. (19.03) R2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B L2 D F R F' D F L F pll skip
7. 23.43 U' R L U' F2 R D L F' D' R2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 B' 
8. (32.18) F2 D' F B D' R U' D2 L' D' R L2 U2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 R F2 U2 
9. 23.55 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R' U' F R' D' L' B F L R 
10. 24.39 U L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 L' F R2 B' U B2 F R B2 F' 
11. 21.67 F' R' L' F2 R D2 F2 U B U D' L2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D 
12. 19.90 F2 U B L' U' L U F' D L2 D2 R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 pll skip


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 9, 2012)

sub 4 2x2 avg 100


----------



## timeless (Feb 9, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh Avg of 5: 34.00
1. (49.40) R D B R' D' R D2 F' L D F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B D2 B R2
2. (30.94) B2 L B2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L R2 B' D R2 U2 R' F U B U B'
3. 34.08 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F R' B D R2 U F' L' B'
4. 32.64 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B R' D' L' B R D2 L D' B'
5. 35.28 U' B D L D R U D F U F D2 R2 F' B' U2 F' R2 L2 B' D2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2012)

qcube minimal 4:01.58

edit: 3:34.62


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2012)

6.05! New PB
Scramble: D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 D L2 R D2 R D2 B2 U' F' L2 B'

Solution: 
X-Cross: x2 R' D' R F'
F2L 2: y U R U' R'
F2L 3: U' y R U' R'
F2L 4: U2 L U L'
OLL: U' R U' L' U R' U' L
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

36 moves / 6.05 = 5.95 TPS. < lolfail.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 6.05! New PB
> Scramble: D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 D L2 R D2 R D2 B2 U' F' L2 B'
> 
> Solution:
> ...


 
That F2L O___O Nice one, Chris.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know WTF happened, but I just had a 6:24.85 8x8x8 solve. o_0 Looked up at the clock when I started the final OLL parity and it was like 6:0x and I went 'wat'. On the 7:05 it was around 6:45...

EDIT: haha awesome :3
7:06.72, 6:24.85, 7:48.54, 6:42.17, 7:06.76 => 6:58.55


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 10, 2012)

9.50 avg5 
Best video average so far, almost sub-10 avg12 but then my cube exploded on 11. 
The 10.37 ruined this however D:
-----
*Edit:*
9.02, 10.35, 9.37, 10.14, 10.90, 9.43, 7.27, 10.20, 11.41, 10.79, 8.79, 9.93 => 9.89 avg12


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I don't know WTF happened, but I just had a 6:24.85 8x8x8 solve. o_0 Looked up at the clock when I started the final OLL parity and it was like 6:0x and I went 'wat'. On the 7:05 it was around 6:45...
> 
> EDIT: haha awesome :3
> 7:06.72, 6:24.85, 7:48.54, 6:42.17, 7:06.76 => 6:58.55



Awesome! Do you still do 7x7 often? What do you average for 7x7 anyway? Can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 10, 2012)

sq1 single: 10.40, (EPLL skip)

(1,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2012)

Actually, I'm not that great at 7x7. I recently fixed the stickers on my old speedcube 7x7 so it's at least solvable again, but I'm averaging something around 4:30-4:40 (about the same as I was getting before) so really nothing impressive. Maybe it's just the cube itself, it's never been all that amazing and there's no way I could get the kind of turnspeed the low-3 people are achieving.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got a 23.63 PLL skip and 27.93 Non Lucky in a row, first sub 30 average!! 
1.	29.11	L' B' F2 L2 F U F L F2 U L2 R D' B' D' U B F2 D U'
2.	(38.72)	B2 L B U2 B' F2 U' L2 B U R D2 B2 L' B2 D' L2 U2 F U
3.	27.93	F' R' F' D' U2 R2 D B' F U2 L R2 D2 L R2 B F R2 U R
4.	32.67	R' B' F L2 R D' U' R2 B' D B' F' L R B F' D' U R2 B'
5.	(23.63)	R2 D' U2 B F2 D' L2 D2 U L2 B U R B' L' F L D' U2 R


----------



## 4th dimension (time) (Feb 10, 2012)

8:45.72 BLD


----------



## emolover (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally my first damn sub 9! 8.68

I did the scramble wrong and I am pissed. There was an X-cross, OK pairs, Sune, and T-perm.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally got my first sub 40 solve, after switching from a Zhanchi to a Lingyun v2


----------



## emolover (Feb 10, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> Finally got my first sub 40 solve, after switching from a Zhanchi to a Lingyun v2


 
Isn't it just awesome? I got all of my PB's on my Lubix linyun and I love it.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 10, 2012)

Zhanchi is a bit too gummy for me. I think I sped up from the speed of my 4LLL


----------



## Riley (Feb 11, 2012)

Back to 4x4 after a 3 month break. Started 3 days ago, and I'm as fast as I was 3 months ago, with a new PB: 1:06.72.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 11, 2012)

I did the SS 5x5 mod and extended mod by cuberfelix1996 and I loved the cube, but it still locked up. I figured out a mod to fix it, took me about 45 minutes to an hour, and it is AMAZING now! This is such an accomplishment, because I was always afraid to mod cubes, but after this, I have definitely gained a lot of confidence.  If this 5x5 was bandaged and smaller, I would consider it to be almost as good as my Zhanchi!
Since it is so good, and I now have a good dremel to mod with, I am considering modding some and selling them 

Edit: Actually, I think it feels almost exactly like my Alpha V did once I did the Haiyan mod. I know I never felt a well modded/broken in V-cube 5, but I just don't see how it could be better than this, and I find it unlikely to be AS good as this.


----------



## timeless (Feb 11, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


oh pb avg of 12: 35.39
1. (30.95) U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 R2 B' R' D' L R2 U L2 R' U' R'
2. (41.48) D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 R' D2 F2 U B' D F2 U L D' R D
3. 35.69 D' F R' L F D R U' B L D2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R B2 L
4. 34.70 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L D U' B' R2 D L' D2 R2
5. 36.77 L' B' L' F D' R' F' D F U2 R2 U2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 L B2
6. 31.51 B L2 D2 F L2 B' F' D2 B L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B L' B' R U' R
7. 34.38 D2 B F L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 B' D' L2 U2 L' B D' L F' R' D
8. 38.07 U' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R F2 D2 U' L2 R2 F L
9. 39.04 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D B' F D2 R' U' F2 R' F
10. 31.39 L2 F R2 D2 F R2 F L2 F2 U2 F L U' B' D' U2 F2 U2 B L R2
11. 34.78 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 L2 R' F U2 B L' B F' L' U F
12. 37.59 L2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 L R F2 U2 F R' F2 R2 U L2 B' R' D B'


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 11, 2012)

5:30.50 7x7 single


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 11, 2012)

77.	19.77	U' B L2 R' U B' F2 R2 F D' L U R F' U L R B F L
Just got a sub 20 single, the F2L was so crazy and then I get an OLL skip + JPerm (My fastest Perm), resulting in 19.77. Never thought I would get anything close to this before learning Full PLL (don't know the Gs yet)


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

New PB for me: 28.03

Also, my first sub-30 solve ever.

OLL: R' [F (R U R' U') F'] U R (Case 16)
PLL: R (b)


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 11, 2012)

First solve of the day. 

1. 12.00 D B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U R2 U B2 R' U' F L2 U R D2 L2 F' L U2

z2 
D' R' D' L2 U' R2 (6/6)
R U2 R' U' R U R' (7/13)
y' U' (R U R' U')*3 (14/27)
y2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R (12/39)
U2 (R U R' U')*3 (13/52)
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' (13/65)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2 U' M2 (11/76)
76 moves htm/12.00 seconds = 6.33 tps

Highest tps in a solve for me.  But still really inefficient. T.T


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 11, 2012)

3x3 NL single PB:13.20 LL was OLL case 9+H-perm
3x3 Ao5 PB:15.97

1. 17.70 
2. 14.30 
3. (18.18) 
4. (13.20) 
5. 15.91


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 11, 2012)

OBLBL on 4x4

PB Ao12, Ao5, and single

*1:54.66, 1:55.84, 1:54.37, 1:57.06, (1:50.74)*, 2:03.82, 2:03.13, 2:03.52, 2:01.20, 2:04.80, (2:07.70), 1:55.33

1:59.37 Ao12
1:54.96 Ao5
1:50.74 single

Awesomesauce.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 11, 2012)

37.61 4x4 solve


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 11, 2012)

Practicing OH for the first time in a while. In the first 12 solves, *fullstep single PB*, Ao5 PB, and Ao12 PB

32.41, 34.91, 32.15, (*30.75*), (47.78), 44.04, 42.99, 38.01, 37.69, 42.65, 36.71, 37.17 = 37.87

EDIT : 999 posts :O


----------



## timeless (Feb 11, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






timeless said:


> oh Avg of 5: 34.00
> 1. (49.40) R D B R' D' R D2 F' L D F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B D2 B R2
> 2. (30.94) B2 L B2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L R2 B' D R2 U2 R' F U B U B'
> 3. 34.08 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F R' B D R2 U F' L' B'
> ...






AO5: 32.79 
AO12: 33.96
*1. 32.85 F2 D R2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 R' F L R F2 R2 U' R' F R' 
2. 28.82 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 F' R' F' U B R' U2 L' U2 F2 
3. 33.17 L2 B F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 F D U' B' L D R' F U2 B F D' 
4. (43.98) B2 F2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 R B' R' B U L' D' F2 D2 L 
5. 32.34 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' L' D2 R2 D' U2 F' U' R *
6. 36.08 R F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 R D2 F' L' F' R2 F' U' B F2 
7. 34.20 B2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 D' B' D2 R' F2 L R2 D2 R F2 
8. 32.12 B2 L2 B2 D2 L' R' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 U' R2 B L D' B2 D L2 B2 F 
9. (28.50) D F2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' B' L R2 B U' R2 F2 R' U' 
10. 41.82 F2 R' F' R U2 R' F2 L' U L B2 U2 R2 F' B R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 
11. 33.66 R2 D' F B' R2 U B2 D R' D' L U2 F U2 F2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B2 
12. 34.54 R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' B' F' L2 D R2 F R' F


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 11, 2012)

8.81 OH single. LL skip.

R F' L2 D2 R U' D' F' U' R' U B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D B2


----------



## TheCuberboy1996 (Feb 11, 2012)

Got my third ever sub-6 solve earlier today   
5.75 (1st) 5.78 (2nd, on my YT channel), 5.97 (3rd  )


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2012)

Finally 

(10.943), 9.176, 9.392, (8.033), 10.384 = 9.651 average of 5

Rolled the 10.943 with a 20.392 because of 4 failed OLLs.

3x3sim


----------



## JackJ (Feb 12, 2012)

14.664 qcube ll skip blah. 57 moves 3.89 tps


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

Great subject for my 1000th post 

PB Ao100 for 3x3. No other PBs among this.

19.74, 20.26, 18.28, 19.92, 20.04, 19.54, 17.19, 18.50, 16.19, 15.67, 18.16, (13.48), (21.25), 18.95, 17.47, 16.25, 19.77, 18.42, 18.70, 16.15, 18.32, 15.28, 20.06, 17.74, 18.48, 20.06, 20.52, 16.71, 19.36, 17.19, (21.88), 17.15, 18.67, 17.48, 16.10, (12.83), (21.68), 17.32, 17.38, 18.75, (15.18), 16.29, 17.93, (22.01), 21.11, 16.83, 20.63, 15.98, 16.81, 19.89, 20.81, 19.71, 20.47, 19.26, 17.41, 15.63, 17.76, 15.37, 21.15, 19.20, 18.31, 15.72, 18.62, 16.81, 20.35, 16.68, 17.49, 20.28, 15.81, 19.52, 15.58, 17.61, 18.21, 19.92, 18.32, 20.90, 20.07, 18.35, 15.73, (21.53), 19.28, 19.34, 18.90, 16.29, 19.36, 20.18, 17.83, 18.68, 19.51, 18.85, (14.27), 17.51, 18.63, 17.89, (13.81), 20.30, 18.51, 18.36, 15.81, 18.53

= *18.29*  Looks like I'm tied with you here, iEnjoyCubing.

Awesomeness! 

~Jaycee

EDIT : vvv Below me : Mother of epicness. Lovin' that sub-3 single, Feliks.


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure how long this took - maybe 2 weeks or so? 7x7 btw.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2:59.55
worst time: 4:22.05

current mo3: 3:34.51 (σ = 5.63)
best mo3: 3:10.02 (σ = 9.17)

current avg5: 3:29.29 (σ = 7.31)
best avg5: 3:22.98 (σ = 13.47)

current avg12: 3:28.10 (σ = 9.21)
best avg12: 3:25.72 (σ = 9.16)

current avg50: 3:35.63 (σ = 12.03)
best avg50: 3:35.63 (σ = 12.03)

current avg100: 3:39.63 (σ = 11.03)
best avg100: 3:39.63 (σ = 11.03)

session avg: 3:39.63 (σ = 11.03)
session mean: 3:39.84



Spoiler



times (reset, import):
3:51.09, 3:19.80, 3:34.83, 3:50.98, 3:30.90, 3:41.88, 3:53.44, 3:49.09, 4:22.05, 3:51.62, 3:40.30, 3:53.86, 3:51.41, 3:43.92, 3:38.27, 3:49.68, 3:41.41, 3:14.66, 4:06.99, 3:38.73, 3:46.30, 3:34.33, 3:38.67, 3:48.52, 3:57.92, 3:40.01, 3:43.92, 3:33.94, 3:38.92, 3:40.87, 3:48.90, 3:35.46, 3:43.80, 3:29.61, 3:50.79, 3:55.01, 3:52.82, 3:35.39, 3:26.15, 3:33.23, 4:17.19, 3:36.80, 3:32.96, 3:52.85, 4:19.97, 3:36.68, 3:31.39, 3:41.60, 3:32.77, 3:44.49, 3:48.60, 3:19.61, 3:42.54, 3:42.10, 3:38.45, 4:03.50, 3:16.63, 3:13.87, 2:59.55, 3:46.74, 3:50.60, 3:38.80, 3:20.89, 3:53.91, 3:24.26, 3:26.70, 3:32.70, 3:27.06, 4:02.55, 3:58.43, 3:38.39, 4:11.65, 3:53.23, 3:42.04, 3:31.22, 3:40.89, 3:12.91, 3:28.87, 3:46.79, 3:48.41, 3:53.28, 3:41.54, 3:33.73, 3:45.47, 3:44.43, 3:44.43, 3:23.76, 3:17.58, 3:09.98, 3:29.26, 3:47.75, 3:29.69, 3:38.91, 3:18.19, 3:28.77, 3:02.69, 3:22.69, 3:38.34, 3:37.15, 3:28.04


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Not sure how long this took - maybe 2 weeks or so? 7x7 btw.
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 2:59.55
> ...



what.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 12, 2012)

(9.99), 7.01, (6.86), 8.84, 9.32, 9.83, 8.62, 9.42, 9.02, 7.72, 7.69, 7.99 = 8.55 pr tie







Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.55
1. (9.99) L U D B R' U2 D2 F D' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 
2. 7.01 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 B' L D' L B F U2 L B' R2 
3. (6.86) F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 F R2 D U' F2 R' B' U2 B U 
4. 8.84 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D R' F U R D' F2 R' U' R D' 
5. 9.32 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 B' U' L' R2 B2 L F' R F2 U 
6. 9.83 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R' B2 R B' L B2 L' F2 L' F' U' 
7. 8.62 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R' F2 R2 F D' B L' B' R' U2 
8. 9.42 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 F U2 F' L2 D' R' D B2 U' R2 U' F' U' F 
9. 9.02 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 D R B2 F' R2 D' B' U2 
10. 7.72 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' R U2 L2 B2 U R2 B' U' B2 U' 
11. 7.69 U2 D' R2 F B' R F' B L' F U L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 
12. 7.99 B L2 U2 F' L2 B D2 B R2 D2 B D B L' U' B F2 D B U


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

2x2 Ao100 PB! 4.84. I forgot all the CLLs for the FRUR'U'F' and the RUR'U'R'FRF' cases but other than that I still know every other CLL


----------



## Skullush (Feb 12, 2012)

New 3x3 PB, 10.03. Easy solve.

F' U' B D' F' L' D2 R' U B R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 

Inspection: y2
Cross: F L R2 U R' U
F2L 1: x2 L' U L U y R U' R
F2L 2: U y' L' U L
F2L 3: y U2 L' U L
F2L 4: y U' R U R'
OLL: U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL Skip: U'

39 moves, if I counted that correctly.
So close to a sub-10


----------



## qqwref (Feb 12, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Not sure how long this took - maybe 2 weeks or so? 7x7 btw.
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 2:59.55


Hahahaha, why would you do that? Great job on the sub-3, though.


----------



## Riley (Feb 12, 2012)

10.16 PB non lucky single. F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L F U B R F' L D R'

Reconstruction:



Spoiler



z2 // Inspection
L' U F R' D' U' L // Cross
U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // First pair
R U' R2 U R // Second pair
R U R' // Third pair
U L U' L' U L U L' // Last pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL times

2:15.50, 1:57.77, (2:28.65), 2:10.10, 2:14.23, (2:23.73), 2:19.90, 2:17.62, 2:06.92, 1:57.04, (2:22.73), 1:54.66, 1:55.84, 1:54.37, 1:57.06, (1:50.74), 2:03.82, 2:03.13, 2:03.52, 2:01.20, 2:04.80, 2:07.70, 1:55.33, 2:10.43, 2:00.56, 1:56.89, 2:14.01, 2:13.54, 1:55.60, 1:59.32, 2:03.65, 2:03.75, 2:07.92, 1:56.23, 1:54.86, 1:59.64, 2:00.54, 2:01.43, 1:56.33, 1:59.67, 2:06.62, 2:07.70, 1:57.36, _(1:47.98), 2:00.68, (1:53.82), 1:54.89, 1:54.00_, 1:59.54, 2:00.00

1:47.98 single
_1:54.24 Ao5_
1:58:29 Ao12
2:02.63 Ao50
All PBs 



Let's see. These are all the PBs I've set today.
-2x2 Ao100
-3x3 Ao100
-4x4 with OBLBL single
-4x4 with OBLBL Ao5
-4x4 with OBLBL Ao12
-4x4 with OBLBL Ao50
-OH fullstep single
-OH Ao5
-OH Ao12

OH Ao100 PB comes tomorrow 

Man, I love good cubing days like this.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2012)

@Faz: 
That's serious practice. What is the unofficial world record? 2:59 is insane.


----------



## pappas (Feb 12, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Not sure how long this took - maybe 2 weeks or so? 7x7 btw.
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 2:59.55
> ...


 
congrats! You said you weren't practicing much... haha


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Hahahaha, why would you do that? Great job on the sub-3, though.


Hehe, mostly boredom 



Tim Major said:


> @Faz:
> That's serious practice. What is the unofficial world record? 2:59 is insane.


I heard Michal already had a sub 3.



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> congrats! You said you weren't practicing much... haha


Haha, yeah. Well it averages out to like 7 a day - about 40 minutes or so. Actually, that's a fair bit


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 12, 2012)

Did terribly well in 4x4 yesterday in comp. Had a 45.90 official average, with my PB avg5 at home being 45.1x, and PB avg12 being 47.xx. 

Times were something like 43, 47, 45, 48, 44. What's more crazy is that the 45 and 44 were both double parities, with LL starting at 31/32. I was too surprised looking at the time after F2L that I locked up a bit during LL =P

Also had a 8.86 full step 3x3 single within a fail average. It was like 13.94, 14.00, 8.86, 10.31, 9.91 >_>


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 12, 2012)

8.96 single non lucky
U' B' D F2 U' B' D' B' F U' R L' D' B' D U' B2 D U' L'
Inspection: x2
Cross: R D L D’L F’L’ (7)
First pair: y’R’U R (3) 
Second pair: U L U’L’ d L’U’L (8)
Third pair: R U2’ R’U R U’R’ (7)
Fourth pair: y R U2R’U’R U R’ (7)
OLL: U r U R’U R U2’ r’ (8) 
Pll: R2 U’R’U’R U R U R U’R (11) 
Auf: U’ (1)

52 moves/8.96=5.803 tps Awesome solve


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 12, 2012)

Got a great round of 12 

Best Mean of 3
Best AVG of 5
Best AVG of 12: 56.70 first time under 1 min 
AND: New PB 42.89


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2012)

7.36 single on qCube, with tps > time


----------



## AndersB (Feb 12, 2012)

First sub -2 on megaminx, 1:54.61!!!


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 12, 2012)

First sub 25 second on 3x3, 22.74. Only bad thing is that it was a really easy f2l solve.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

OH single PB

23.72 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U R' D' F' U L2 D2 B' D' R' B' 

y' 
F2 D' R' D' L'
y z R U' R U R' x' U' R U
x' R U R U2' R' U
x z' U R' U2' R
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
U' R' U' R' x U R U' x' U R
U

Yay. I still get times like this with 2 hands when I'm first warming up for the day!


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 12, 2012)

Not good averages at all, just posting here for reference.

number of times: 101/101

best time: *8.37*
worst time: 12.01
best avg5: *9.41* (σ = 0.21)
best avg12: *9.80* (σ = 0.47)
best avg50: *10.09* (σ = 0.76)
current avg100: 10.18 (σ = 0.68)



Spoiler



10.01, 10.50, 12.01, 10.14, 10.27, 11.39, 10.67, 11.18, 9.63, 9.20, 8.96, 9.43, 11.15, 9.61, 11.20, 8.71, 11.17, 10.71, 10.56, 10.29, 9.13, 10.47, 11.67, 9.09, 9.22, 10.68, 10.90, 10.63, 8.63, 10.41, 11.51, 9.43, 9.29, 9.37, 10.58, 9.69, 9.98, 9.54, 9.27, 11.34, 10.03, 10.46, 9.75, 9.28, 8.37, 10.85, 9.89, 11.43, 10.32, 10.92, 9.24, 10.62, 9.39, 11.39, 9.92, 9.88, 10.36, 11.77, 8.77, 10.66, 11.04, 9.67, 10.95, 11.42, 9.33, 10.50, 10.31, 8.41, 9.39, 9.79, 11.10, 10.54, 10.66, 10.33, 11.40, 10.89, 9.80, 10.73, 9.46, 10.97, 9.91, 10.05, 9.87, 10.09, 9.89, 10.17, 9.68, 9.46, 11.03, 9.46, 9.69, 9.98, 9.35, 9.75, 11.21, 10.64, 9.63, 9.46, 10.03, 11.20, 9.51



number of times: 101/101

best time: *7.31*
worst time: 12.71
best avg5: *9.41* (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: *9.88* (σ = 0.55)
best avg50: *10.19* (σ = 0.60)
current avg100: 10.31 (σ = 0.72)



Spoiler



10.36, 9.63, 8.80, 7.31, 9.80, 10.26, 10.86, 11.34, 10.28, 10.41, 11.32, 11.55, 10.69, 9.96, 9.66, 11.38, 8.81, 12.07, 9.79, 10.24, 11.10, 10.54, 10.67, 10.39, 10.21, 10.09, 11.34, 10.53, 10.30, 9.25, 9.88, 12.00, 9.48, 8.96, 11.78, 9.86, 10.93, 10.29, 11.97, 9.19, 11.95, 10.22, 9.93, 10.18, 10.49, 11.23, 8.99, 10.43, 10.26, 9.49, 9.34, 9.31, 9.98, 10.85, 9.43, 9.43, 10.94, 10.24, 10.71, 12.11, 9.68, 9.35, 12.29+, 10.20, 9.91, 11.45, 10.36, 9.36, 10.62, 10.44, 10.88, 10.36, 10.98, 9.57, 9.43, 8.38, 10.51, 12.71, 10.66, 9.91, 10.78, 10.14, 10.37, 10.84, 10.47, 10.77, 9.84, 9.27, 10.59, 10.77, 9.92, 9.88, 8.04, 9.79, 11.43, 9.62, 9.13, 11.26, 10.44, 11.80, 9.77


----------



## emolover (Feb 12, 2012)

1:18.88 and 1:23.84 with OBLBL!

I am thinking of switching to this.

Edit: Here is the whole average of 5.

1. (1:18.88) L U L' F D' L R2 Uw' U2 B' D2 B R L2 F2 Rw' Fw' L F' R Uw' L D2 U2 Rw D Rw Uw' D' F 
2. 1:23.84 Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw B R2 F Uw' F' U' D' L2 D2 U2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 B Uw Rw2 Uw' R' Uw' B2 F' Rw Fw2 R U' Fw2 
3. 1:26.30 Fw' R2 F' Uw' F2 Uw L U Fw U Rw Uw2 Rw2 U' R Rw' L2 U' Fw Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw F2 L B2 Fw2 
4. 1:31.59 L' Rw U B F L' U Fw' D' F Uw L2 Fw F Uw2 Fw D U2 Rw' R' U' Rw Uw2 Rw' B' Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw 
5. (1:37.41) R2 U2 F2 B' Rw' L2 Uw U' L U R' U L2 Fw2 B R' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 R2 U' B' D' B' F2 Fw L' Fw' Uw'

Edit: 

Average of 12: 1:39.39
1. (2:33.08) B2 R' U' Uw' L2 Rw B' Fw' R B2 L F D U2 Uw F2 L' D' B' L' F' B R Fw D2 U B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' 
2. 1:41.86 B' D Rw2 R L Fw2 Rw D Fw2 F Rw' R2 D Uw F' B R' Rw' B2 Uw' F2 D2 Rw2 L R U2 Fw Uw' Rw' F 
3. 1:38.43 R' Rw B Uw' D2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 R U D2 L2 F2 L Rw2 Fw Uw2 L B' Rw2 U2 D2 L' Fw' U L2 U' F L 
4. 2:09.22 B2 U2 B' F' Uw' Fw R' Uw' F Uw2 Rw2 F L' B2 Fw' D' Rw2 B L Fw' F L2 F2 Rw F' Fw' Uw R' B D 
5. 1:52.09 F Uw U' F2 Uw Fw' U' Fw U' R' Rw2 B2 L R U L2 R' U2 Uw F2 R2 B' Rw2 Fw' F' B Uw B2 R2 Rw 
6. (1:18.88) L U L' F D' L R2 Uw' U2 B' D2 B R L2 F2 Rw' Fw' L F' R Uw' L D2 U2 Rw D Rw Uw' D' F 
7. 1:23.84 Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw B R2 F Uw' F' U' D' L2 D2 U2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 B Uw Rw2 Uw' R' Uw' B2 F' Rw Fw2 R U' Fw2 
8. 1:26.30 Fw' R2 F' Uw' F2 Uw L U Fw U Rw Uw2 Rw2 U' R Rw' L2 U' Fw Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw F2 L B2 Fw2 
9. 1:31.59 L' Rw U B F L' U Fw' D' F Uw L2 Fw F Uw2 Fw D U2 Rw' R' U' Rw Uw2 Rw' B' Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw 
10. 1:37.41 R2 U2 F2 B' Rw' L2 Uw U' L U R' U L2 Fw2 B R' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 R2 U' B' D' B' F2 Fw L' Fw' Uw' 
11. 1:43.70 Uw U Fw' D2 F Uw Fw' R2 Fw' D2 Uw Fw' Rw2 R U2 B' Rw F R U2 Rw F2 Fw2 B U2 D2 R' L B2 Fw' 
12. 1:29.45 R' B2 D L2 Rw Fw R2 D R' F' L' F' Uw D F2 R2 F' Fw2 R' F2 L Rw Uw' U B Rw B2 D2 F2 Fw


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 12, 2012)

9.581 3x3 single, 4th Sub-10.
Scramble: F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F D2 L R D F' U2 B' R 
Solution: 
Cross: X' F L D' F' Y R' F R u (8/55)
1st pair: Y' U R' U R U' R' U' R (16/55)
2nd pair: U' R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L (28/55)
3rd pair: R U R' U R U R' (35/55)
4th pair: Y2 U R U' R' U' Y L' U' L (43/55)
PLL: Y2 R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' (55/55)
55 moves= 5.74052813 TPS. Hopefully I can get something like this at Stanford.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess being sick doesnt really do much to my cubing abilities.
avg12: 18.13 (σ = 0.79)
16.67, 18.37, 18.37, 18.11, 18.72, 19.13, 19.14, 17.74, 17.33, 19.27, 17.69, 13.15


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

emolover said:


> OBLBL epicness


 
>:O ?!?!?!?!?!?!? HOW DARE YOU GET FAST!?!?!

But it is a fun method, right? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~

4 solves after my lucky 23s OH solve, I got a fullstep OH PB. *26.06*. The LL was the <R,U> Headlights alg and an A-Perm. I lost the scramble because it was the last solve I did before I went out to lunch and to get my hair cut, and I didn't have time to post it here, and I closed my browser without thinking. D:


----------



## emolover (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> >:O ?!?!?!?!?!?!? HOW DARE YOU GET FAST!?!?!
> 
> But it is a fun method, right?



It's not like I am as fast as ubercuber or qqwerf. 

But yes it is a very fun method that I think could be very fast. 

BTW I got a 1:12.58!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

I think once I finish this OH Ao100 I'm going to work on 4x4 almost exclusively until I'm sub-1:45. 

Just out of curiousity, what do you average with Reduction/Yau/whatever you use as a main ? Those are some seriously nice times. At least to me anyway


----------



## emolover (Feb 12, 2012)

A long time ago I use to get high 50's with reduction and I also got close to that with Yau. But now after 4x4 months neglect I am struggling to get sub 1:10. Depending on how I do with even bigger cubes, this might replace reduction as a whole.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh. That's kinda not good (losing so much time). Reduction just got a little too boring for me. The only thing I have trouble with with OBLBL is edge pairing after the blockbuilding. My lookahead is crap on that part D: 

PB OH Ao5 and Ao12

(30.76), 31.67, 32.47, (38.75), 34.63 = 32.92

38.25, (23.72), 36.02, (46.44), 39.18, 26.06, 38.42, 37.41, 31.74, 41.03, 37.13, 37.96 = 36.32

Currently at a 38.11 Ao75.

EDIT : Average of 5: 32.39


Spoiler



1. 32.80 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R' D F' L R2 D L2 R F L2 
2. (38.73[Dropped and caught in midair. Like a boss.]) B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D F L U' L' R' B2 D U2 B2 F' 
3. 32.78 U2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 L' F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B' R2 D B' D 
4. (28.92) F2 R F2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F D F2 R D' B' F2 L F' 
5. 31.60 U' F2 R F R2 D' F2 B2 L' U L2 F B2 U2 L2 F U2 B D2 B'



Average of 12: 34.91


Spoiler



1. 41.70 R B2 D2 L D2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' B' F L D' R2 F D2 B D 
2. 34.76 R B2 D2 L D2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' B' F L D' R2 F D2 B D 
3. 36.38 B2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' L F L2 F' R U2 B2 L2 U2 
4. 32.80 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R' D F' L R2 D L2 R F L2 
5. 38.73[Dropped and caught in midair. Like a boss.] B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D F L U' L' R' B2 D U2 B2 F' 
6. 32.78 U2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 L' F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B' R2 D B' D 
7. 28.92 F2 R F2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F D F2 R D' B' F2 L F' 
8. 31.60 U' F2 R F R2 D' F2 B2 L' U L2 F B2 U2 L2 F U2 B D2 B' 
9. (48.03) L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D B2 L' F' R U2 L2 U' B' D2 
10. 34.58 R D' F' L' F D2 B U L F U2 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 B2 
11. 36.84 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F' R' B' R' D' L' B' R U' B2 
12. (25.91) L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 R U' L D F U2 R2 D F D'



EDIT2 : Fullstep PB :O

25.91 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 R U' L D F U2 R2 D F D' 

Can't reconstruct


----------



## conn9 (Feb 12, 2012)

9.91 single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And my average is around 19! LL skip.

F2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 L R2 F R2 B L' B2 D' L' F' L D



Spoiler



y' L F' R' F2 y U' R2
R' U2 R U2 L U L'
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
y' R' U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
(39 moves - 3.94 tps)


----------



## timeless (Feb 12, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh AO12: 33.67
1. 33.94 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D U R2 U' L' B2 D L D U' R' F' L' R' 
2. 38.63 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L' B2 F2 D' F2 D' F' U' L' F' 
3. 31.59 U2 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 R' F D' R B D' B2 D2 F U2 
4. 28.92 B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U R' F L U F' D' U2 F' 
5. (1:05.48) B' U2 B' D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 R' D' F2 U F' L B2 F R2 
6. 29.30 D' L2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R' F L' B F2 D2 U' R' B' R2 
7. 38.30 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 U' L2 D2 R' D' R2 U L U' B' 
8. 35.05 D2 L B2 R2 U R F' B D F R' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 L F2 L2 
9. 28.40 L U' B2 R D2 B2 D2 F' U B' R2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U' D2 R2 D' F2 U 
10. 36.83 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' F R' B' R D2 R B' U R D' 
11. (25.27) L2 R F2 L U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U B' L B R F2 D' F' L D2 pll skip
12. 35.78 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' R F D2 L' B2 R' D2 L U'


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

OH Average of 100

32.41, 34.91, 32.15, 30.75, (47.78), 44.04, 42.99, 38.01, 37.69, 42.65, 36.71, 37.17, (50.75), 37.02, 31.79, 39.03, 39.29, 42.79, 39.43, 38.24, (47.13), 38.44, 44.72, 37.88, 32.98, 42.35, 39.68, 34.41, 41.74, 42.55, 38.25, (23.72), 36.02, (46.44), 39.18, (26.06), 38.42, 37.41, 31.74, 41.03, 37.13, 37.96, 39.39, 39.57, 44.95, 31.67, 32.47, 38.75, 34.63, 40.54, 38.11, 40.32, 33.65, 36.98, 38.65, 37.91, 32.15, 35.47, 42.77, 39.10, 37.53, 41.87, 38.53, 34.11, 38.97, 40.21, 39.42, 33.76, 33.90, 37.54, 40.87, 40.51, 41.70, 34.76, 36.38, _*32.80, 38.73*_[Dropped and caught in midair. Like a boss.], _*32.78, (28.92), 31.60*_, (48.03), 34.58, 36.84, (25.91), 33.39, 40.92, 35.26, 43.59, 29.92, (26.51), 39.89, 41.54, 30.88, 40.37, 38.78, 36.96, 37.77, 35.40, 30.94, 41.59

PB lucky single
PB fullstep single
_*PB Ao5 = 32.39*_
PB Ao12 = 34.08
PB Ao100 = *37.56*

Yay


----------



## timeless (Feb 12, 2012)

timeless said:


> first sub 17 sb, pll skip, U2 auf, lightning oll+ anti sune
> couldve been sub 15 if i used 1 look oll
> 1. 16.06 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 F L' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B' U F2



almost pb t perm
1. 16.84 D R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B' U' B F' U R F' R D2 L2 
been awhile


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 13, 2012)

1. (7.70) B2 R' U' R B2 R' L' B2 D' L R2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 L F' L R2 U' L2 B'

Got this in school the other day. PLL skip. Am trying to reconstruct.


----------



## timeless (Feb 13, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh AO5: 32.79
> AO12: 33.96
> *1. 32.85 F2 D R2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 R' F L R F2 R2 U' R' F R'
> 2. 28.82 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 F' R' F' U B R' U2 L' U2 F2
> ...


 
oh ao5 32.47
1. 29.98 
2. 31.11 
3. 36.33 
4. (39.82) 
5. (29.64)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 13, 2012)

New PB, 10.10
CMLL and EO skip.
Couldve gotten sub 10, but I wasnt expecting the skips.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2012)

2:19.072 qCube minimal.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2012)

Not PB or anything, but a good time.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL PB solve - 1:46.92. Had "edge pairing parity" and OP!  

NEXT SOLVE : PB again - 1:43.90! The only lucky thing here was that my LL was just this : (U' R U' L' U R' U' L U2). My lookahead really is getting better and I'm forcing myself to increase TPS. 

NEXT SOLVE : PB again - 1:41.67!

2 SOLVES LATER : Holy flabberdoodlecakes. 1:28.77.

Average of 5 is 1:44.06. 5 solves ago, my PB single was 1:47.xy.    

1:46.92, 1:43.60, 1:41.67, (1:49.32), (1:28.77)

Next solve was 1:40.09. made the average 1:41.79.


----------



## emolover (Feb 13, 2012)

OBLBL actually makes me want to do 4x4!

Have you tries it on a 5X5?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> OBLBL actually makes me want to do 4x4!
> 
> Have you tries it on a 5X5?


 
Lover,
Youve made me want to switch to OBLBL. 
<3


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't have a 5x5 yet; my dad won't let me buy puzzles for another couple weeks.

1:27.71 single ;D Sune and U-Perm LL. 1:44.69 Ao12!!!


----------



## Czaroman93 (Feb 14, 2012)

I did the frst virtual 7x7 solve since about 3 months. The time was 2:54.68, which is pretty nice for me. :]


----------



## qqwref (Feb 14, 2012)

wheeeeeee OBLBL


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 14, 2012)

qqwref said:


> wheeeeeee OBLBL


 
:OOO Now that you're here.

With cubes that are 6x6 and bigger, how exactly would the last rows(s) of centers work. It seems like it wouldn't work because centers from previous layers would get in the way. Not that I plan on doing a 6x6 or bigger any time soon, I'm just curious.


----------



## Julian (Feb 14, 2012)

sub-2 OBLBL on my fifth try. Fun!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't mean to take all the credit for all the talk of OBLBL as of late, but I think that if this hadn't happened, at least 3 less people would be considering using/are using OBLBL 



Jaycee said:


> 1:34.14 Average of 25 for 4x4 using Reduction.
> 
> I'm now officially switching to OBLBL, because it's fun and I don't care much about speed on the 4x4


 


emolover said:


> What the hell is OBLBL?


 


Jaycee said:


> Fun.
> 
> http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/



EDIT : Holy crap I've been a post whore today.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> :OOO Now that you're here.
> 
> With cubes that are 6x6 and bigger, how exactly would the last rows(s) of centers work. It seems like it wouldn't work because centers from previous layers would get in the way. Not that I plan on doing a 6x6 or bigger any time soon, I'm just curious.


I just do a few commutators. (For instance, for the final row on U, there are many options: 3R' U 2R U' 3R, 3R' U' r U 3R, x' r U 3R U' r' U 3R' U', x r' U' 3R' U r U' 3R U, and probably others.) There's probably a more efficient way to do it, but you don't lose much time at all if you have good lookahead.

It's an interesting method, isn't it? The layer building feels very different than any of the build-centers-and-edges methods. I like columns for the same reason.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 14, 2012)

The method of Bob Loblaw.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 14, 2012)

7.75 - F' D' L U F B L' B2 R' D' F B L2 F' D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' 

x'
R' F2 R2 U' R U' B
R' U r U R U2 R U' r U r'
R' U' R U2 R' U' R
U' F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F'
U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U
M U2 M U2 M2

It isn't quite how I performed it, some of the U2 are U2' and the same for the M2.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 14, 2012)

2x2 Average of 50: 2.99


Spoiler



1. 2.30 U' R2 U' R U' R' F2 R' U' 
2. 2.63 U2 F R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
3. 2.33 R' F' U' F2 U F2 U' R' U' 
4. 2.99 U' R2 U' F R' F R U' R' U2 
5. (4.24) U' R U2 R' F2 R U2 R U 
6. 2.14 F' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U F' 
7. 2.65 R2 F2 R F2 R U' R U R2 
8. 2.93 F' U' R' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U' 
9. 3.54 F U2 F' R' F U2 R F2 U' 
10. 2.95 R2 U' F2 U F R2 U R' U' 
11. 3.46 F R2 U2 F R F2 U2 R U 
12. 2.55 F' U' F' U R2 F' R' U2 R 
13. 3.01 U F U2 R2 F R' F R F' U2 
14. 2.96 F2 U R U2 F' R U' R F 
15. (4.55) U2 R' F U2 R' F R' F2 U2 
16. 3.89 F R F' R U R' F2 U2 R 
17. (1.63) F R' U' R U2 F2 R U F' 
18. 2.78 U F2 U R' U F2 U' F2 R2 
19. 3.10 F U' R2 U R' F' R2 F U' 
20. (1.98) U2 F U' F R2 F2 U' F' R' U' 
21. 3.40 R' U F R' U F R2 F2 R2 
22. 2.93 F' R2 F' U R F' U F' U 
23. 3.13 U F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 F R' 
24. 3.23 F R' U' F2 R' U2 R' F U 
25. 2.60 U R F' U2 F R F2 R2 U2 R' 
26. 3.29 U R' U' F' R U2 F' U2 F' 
27. 3.95 U2 R U F2 R F2 U2 R U2 
28. 3.79 F2 R' F2 U F2 U F' R F' U' 
29. 2.67 U' R2 U R2 F' R F2 U' R' 
30. 3.24 R' F2 R' U2 F R U' F2 R2 U' 
31. 3.15 F' U2 R F U' F2 R U' F 
32. 2.62 F U R F' U2 F R2 F2 U' 
33. 2.81 R U F' R2 F R' F' U2 F' R 
34. 2.77 F' U' F' U R2 F2 R' F R2 
35. 2.66 R' U F2 R U' F2 U F' U' 
36. 3.15 U2 F' U2 R' F' U2 R F' R 
37. 2.66 U F' U R2 F R2 F' R U' 
38. 3.21 F2 R F' U' R' U2 R F2 U' 
39. 2.56 U2 R U2 R F' R' U' R U 
40. 3.25 F U' R2 U' R F2 U R2 U' 
41. 3.39 U' F2 U' F' R2 F U' F2 R 
42. 2.50 R F' R2 F U' F R F U' 
43. 4.11 R F2 U F2 R' U2 R F R' 
44. 2.98 F U' R2 U R' F2 R' F' U' R2 
45. (5.08) U R2 F2 R F R2 F R U 
46. 3.29 U' R U2 R' U F2 U2 F2 U' 
47. 2.82 U' R U' F U R U2 F R2 
48. 2.46 U' F2 U F' U' F R F2 R' 
49. 2.68 F R U2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' 
50. (1.79) R2 U2 R U R' U2 F2 R2 U'


Woo. Guimond/Stern Sun ofc
Used CLL for 1.63 because lol layer.

Best avg 12 was 2.50, 4.11, 2.98, (5.08), 3.29, 2.82, 2.46, 2.68, 1.79, 3.18, (1.67), 2.31 = 2.81
Best avg 5 was 2.68, 1.79, (3.18), (1.67), 2.31 = 2.26

Keyboard


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

New personal best for me: 25.91 (Non-lucky)

I was really hoping for a sub-25, though!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

I gotta work on me LSE 

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.32
worst time: 5.97

current avg5: 3.71 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 3.24 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 3.82 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 3.82 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 4.42 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 4.42 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 4.42 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 4.39



Times:


Spoiler



4.02, 5.17, 3.27, 3.25, 5.05, 3.49, 2.87, 4.27, 5.60, 3.85, 2.54, 3.56, 4.49, 4.94, 3.48, 5.33, 5.39, 3.09, 4.94, 5.42, 5.07, 4.19, 4.27, 5.09, 4.52, 5.28, 4.28, 4.27, 4.19, 5.08, 3.01, 2.45, 4.89, 4.16, 5.76, 4.66, 5.97, 5.26, 4.34, 3.64, 3.09, 3.74, 5.28, 4.89, 4.71, 5.33, 3.23, 5.25, 4.75, 5.30, 5.85, 5.55, 5.70, 3.11, 4.73, 3.53, 4.78, 4.69, 4.80, 5.39, 3.15, 4.93, 5.22, 4.56, 3.13, 3.46, 5.47, 5.14, 5.51, 4.25, 4.49, 3.34, 4.75, 4.29, 4.94, 2.35, 4.29, 4.19, 4.14, 4.68, 3.99, 4.40, 5.24, 5.84, 5.09, 5.72, 4.15, 5.10, 4.25, 4.53, 3.81, 4.41, 4.35, 2.50, 2.32, 4.23, 3.70, 3.51, 3.81, 3.63


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2012)

Some nice 7x7 improvement, including my first sub-4 

3:56.14 single

4:11.23 avg5
4:14.97, (4:47.64), 4:13.88, 4:04.84, (3:56.14)

4:17.81 avg12
4:03.60, 4:12.36, 4:31.32, 4:22.12, 4:34.84, 4:14.97, (4:47.64), 4:13.88, 4:04.84, (3:56.14), 4:22.40, 4:17.72


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 15, 2012)

PB Average of 5 for 4x4 with OBLBL. 1:39.82. Don't worry, I'm still overall averaging in the 1:50s. >.<

1:37.68, (1:34.61), 1:41.42, 1:40.37, (1:44.50)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow thats really good. 
I gotta work on looking for the roux block and I love how i get to use petrus


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 15, 2012)

my accomplishment? well i have lowered my pb using fridrich on my 3x3 to 34.71 seconds(still learning) and i am going to my first competition march 3rd in my state of michigan! oh and i hope to buy a 2x2 and get sub-10 in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## timeless (Feb 15, 2012)

Spoiler






timeless said:


> oh AO12: 33.67
> 1. 33.94 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D U R2 U' L' B2 D L D U' R' F' L' R'
> 2. 38.63 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L' B2 F2 D' F2 D' F' U' L' F'
> 3. 31.59 U2 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 R' F D' R B D' B2 D2 F U2
> ...


 


timeless said:


> oh ao5 32.47
> 1. 29.98
> 2. 31.11
> 3. 36.33
> ...






oh ao5: 29.46
oh ao12: 32.16
1. 31.01 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B' U2 R B' F2 R U2 F L D'
2. 37.07 L B' R F2 B R U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F
*3. (25.39) F L2 D' L F' U' F2 L U B' D F2 U2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 R2
4. 28.54 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' D2 F2 L F2 R2 U' L2 R'
5. 35.54 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U B' U2 L D' B' F2 D2 F'
6. 31.42 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' D U' R F L' R' D F U2
7. 28.42 B F D2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B L' U F R D F' R D L' B2*
8. 37.34 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F D' B2 R2 F D' L' B U2 L
9. 30.25 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D L U B L2 R' U2 B' L2 D R'
10. (42.22) U F' U L2 F' D2 F B' U' R' D' B2 U D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D 
11. 34.26 B' D F U D' F2 L U R' B' U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 
12. 27.74 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' U R U' F U B' L D2 R'


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 15, 2012)

First ever LL skip. This one's on a 4x4. Mediocre reduction, and then out of nowhere LL skip without AUF :O I was stunned for like 1.5-2 seconds and then I hit the spacebar. It was a 57.10, so meh.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 15, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> PB Average of 5 for 4x4 with OBLBL. 1:39.82. Don't worry, I'm still overall averaging in the 1:50s. >.<
> 
> 1:37.68, (1:34.61), 1:41.42, 1:40.37, (1:44.50)


 
How do you do the last 2 dedges without messing up the 4x3x3 block you have?

Edit: I usually use d R F' U R' F d' But it messes up the block


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 15, 2012)

Somehow got a boost after my first competition

12.85, 13.90, 14.93, 13.62, (11.34), 13.54, 12.66, 13.55, 13.70, 11.85, (15.80), 14.47, 
= 13.51 of 12

Also did my first Sub14.5 of 50 two days ago. I wasn't really sub15 before the comp


----------



## Julian (Feb 15, 2012)

aaronb said:


> How do you do the last 2 dedges without messing up the 4x3x3 block you have?
> 
> Edit: I usually use d R F' U R' F d' But it messes up the block


u' R U R' F R' F' R u


----------



## Sillas (Feb 15, 2012)

Several People, I finished a new interview (complete) with the own Feliks Zemdegs. About color neutrality, training, memorization and personal preferences. Will be posted in the blog's page. See ya.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking forward to it 
-
9.89 avg100


----------



## samkli (Feb 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 9.89 avg100


 
Congratulations!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2012)

7x7 sim 5:00.20, 899 moves, 2.99tps


----------



## AndersB (Feb 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Looking forward to it
> -
> 9.89 avg100


 Nice!
Did you make sub -10 in one year, or did it take a few days longer?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 15, 2012)

Now it's been about a year since I solved the cube first time. I'm not sure exactly.

--


PandaCuber said:


> O.O Sub 1..I dare you.


Challenge accepted. And here's my first attempt. I've got it down to 2.0x but not sub-2 yet...




R2 F2 y' x z r' z R2 D r2 U' R2 u'


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 15, 2012)

First sub 30 Ao5! It also includes a new Full Step Pb
1.	(22.41)	D' U2 L' R2 F' U2 L2 R D' R F D F' R2 B F2 L F L2 R
2.	29.53	R' B2 D' U R2 D L R B F2 R2 D F' D2 U B2 F' D B' F
3.	27.98	L2 U' R2 B' R2 B' L' D' L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 R B' D' U F U'
4.	(32.69)	D U2 L' R D2 R' F' L' R' D' U L R2 D2 U2 F R' D U' L
5.	26.71	B' U2 R' B D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B F U' F' L U L F2 U2


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 15, 2012)

1:51.35 megaminx single. First ever sub-2. :3 Plus, new pb Ao5 and Ao12.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2012)

OLL parity 2.257. 25 turns, 11.08tps.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2012)

7x7 4:51.897


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 15, 2012)

Consistent sub 15 =D Sub 14 time.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 15, 2012)

aaronb said:


> How do you do the last 2 dedges without messing up the 4x3x3 block you have?
> 
> Edit: I usually use d R F' U R' F d' But it messes up the block


 


qqwref's OBLBL page said:


> (r U2 r U2) (F2 r F2) (l' U2 l) U2 r2



Where lowercase is a slice move. Set it up so the unpaired dedges are on UF and UB and do NOT have the same colors on the U face. Try it out and you can see how it works. Alternatively you can use the alg posted by Julian (I just now see that this works and might switch to it).  (link to the page)



Julian said:


> u' R U R' F R' F' R u


----------



## Julian (Feb 15, 2012)

9.41 B2 D B2 U L2 D L2 R2 D' U2 L' D L R2 B' F2 U B2 L' F'

y L' D' R' D2
U y' R U R'
L' U2 L U' L' U' L
U' y R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B'


----------



## timeless (Feb 15, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh single - oell+chameleon, pll skip
3. (22.43) D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R' D2 F' L D2 U2 F' R B' U'


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 16, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL

PB avg12 of 1:43.46. Contains a PB single of 1:26.02. Yesterday I got a PB avg5 of 1:39.82.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2012)

Got a one-handed zhanchi... and some PBs 

number of times: 319/321

best time: 12.42
U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' F' D U L' R' U' F L F2 U' 

best avg5: 15.57 (σ = 0.50)
16.10, 15.49, (14.61), (21.70), 15.11

best avg12: 17.15 (σ = 1.40)
16.49, 17.80, 16.10, 15.49, (14.61), (21.70), 15.11, 16.94, 17.33, 18.18, 19.60, 18.47

best avg100: 18.25 (σ = 1.95)

(18.68 session average.)


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 16, 2012)

Cool guy.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2012)

Indeed. Thanks!


----------



## JasonK (Feb 16, 2012)

*58.07*

Uw' R2 Uw B2 R2 Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U' R2 U L R Fw' Uw2 U' R B2 D Uw' U2 B' F' D2 U Rw' Fw L2 Rw' D Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw'

FIRST SUB-1!!!  Probably my second-biggest reaction to an accomplishment ever (biggest was my first successful 3BLD).


----------



## aaronb (Feb 16, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Cool guy.


 
Woah, so all the cubes I've bought from you are cooler than qqwref? Nice. 

Also, my first 12 solves with 4x4 OBLBL. With Redux I averaged about 1:30; and I've never had a method were I was so close in times to my old method so quickly.

Average of 12: 2:15.28
In red is a 2:04.39 average of 5.
1-12 - 2:37.19 (2:40.89) 2:21.86 2:09.17 2:28.97 1:59.59 2:26.59 2:16.22 2:07.02 *(1:54.43)* 2:05.93 2:00.22


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 16, 2012)

My 2x2, and general cubing, has been pretty terrible lately (EG-2 didn't really help that much), so this is pretty cool:

2.09, (1.58), 1.75, (3.13), 2.06, 1.61, 1.80, 2.11, 2.44, 1.96, 1.90, 2.00 = 1.97 2x2 average of 12


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 16, 2012)

Average of 50: 2.97


Spoiler



1. (1.99) U R' F2 U' F' U2 F U' R 
2. 3.72 U R F' U F' R F2 R U2 
3. 2.12 F U2 F2 U' F R' U R2 U 
4. 2.80 F' U' R U R2 U F2 R U' 
5. 3.88 U F U' R U2 F' R' U F' R2 U' 
6. 2.63 F' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
7. 3.13 U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' F' U' 
8. 3.08 R F R2 F U' R2 F U' R' 
9. 2.24 U R' U R' F R2 F' U' R' 
10. (1.87) R' U R' U2 R F2 R F R 
11. 2.62 R2 U2 R U2 R U' F2 U R U' 
12. 3.10 U' F' U' R2 F' R F U' R2 U' 
13. 3.08 F' U2 F' R F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 
14. (5.33) U2 R' U F U2 R2 F R U' 
15. 3.51 R' U' R U' R2 U' F' R2 U 
16. 2.49 F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R F2 U 
17. 2.98 U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' F U' 
18. 2.66 U' R U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 U' 
19. 3.14 F R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R U' 
20. 3.66 F' U' R2 F U' R' U R' U 
21. 3.38 R' U2 F R U2 F' U F' U' 
22. 2.20 F2 R2 F U2 F U' R F U' 
23. 2.78 R' F2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F U' 
24. 3.55 R2 U R F2 U R2 U R2 U 
25. 2.38 U R F U R2 F' R2 F U 
26. 2.95 U' F U' F2 U F' R F U2 
27. 2.93 F U F U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 
28. (2.11) F2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R U2 
29. 3.45 R' U2 R U2 R F' R2 F' R' 
30. (4.44) U' F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F' R' U' 
31. 2.25 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' 
32. 2.48 F2 R F R2 U F U2 R U2 
33. 3.85 R2 U F R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' 
34. 2.69 U R' U F2 R U2 R2 U' F 
35. 4.02 F' R U F' R U' F U' F' 
36. 3.40 U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U' F2 U' 
37. (4.42) R U R U F2 R U2 R U2 
38. 2.88 U F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 F' R2 
39. 2.77 R' U R' U R2 F' U' F2 U' 
40. 2.88 U' F R F U' R' U2 R U' 
41. 3.59 U R' U' F2 U' R U F U' 
42. 3.10 F' R F2 R F' R' F' U' R2 
43. 2.15 R2 F R' F R2 F' U2 F2 U' 
44. 3.11 U F' U R' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
45. 2.11 F U2 F' U R U' F R U 
46. 2.68 R U R U2 F2 R U R2 U' 
47. 2.71 U F' R2 F' R U2 F2 U2 F' 
48. 2.44 U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R F' U2 
49. 3.13 U' R U F R' F' U2 R F2 
50. 3.84 F2 U F U R2 U2 R' F2 U'



Best Average of 12 was 2.74, first 12 solves
Best average of 5 was 2.51, solves 43 to 47

I guess I am consistently sub 3 now


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 16, 2012)

Average of 5: 2.75
1. 1.45 R' U F U F' R' F' R' U' 
2. (4.54) U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 F U2 R 
3. 3.90  U2 R2 U' F' U2 R F2 R' U2 
4. 2.90 F2 R F U2 R U' F' R' U' 
5. (1.17) U R2 F2 U' R' F U' R U'


----------



## Czaroman93 (Feb 16, 2012)

The third 8x8 virtual solve in this year: 4:13.95.
Reduction was 3:44-3:45, but the 3x3 phase was... slow.
Replay: http://hi-games.net/cube-8x8x8/watch?u=4686


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 16, 2012)

Nowhere near Pb but the 15.94 was nice


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Woah, so all the cubes I've bought from you are cooler than qqwref? Nice.


I'm many things, but 'cool' is not one of them 

5BLD: I remember when sub-20 roux OH was pretty much impossible. Then people invented table abuse :3 I'm still curious to see how fast roux people can do a proper OH solve.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 16, 2012)

Sub 30 Ao12!
Time to learn full Oll!
1.	30.42	U' B' D U R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' R F2 L R F' L2 R' D' U2
2.	31.88	B F2 D B F D' U2 L' R2 D' L2 R D2 U' B2 F' U2 R D' F
3.	29.63	U' L' R2 F2 L2 D L2 R B2 D2 U2 F' U' F L' R' F L' R' D'
4.	27.71	L D B L' R2 D2 B F2 D L U2 L2 U F D2 U2 F R U' B
5.	28.02	R' B' F D' L' R' D F2 L R D R' B F L' F2 D' U2 F' R'
6.	26.77	B2 R2 B R B2 D2 L R' B2 U' B L2 B2 F L2 D2 F R' F2 L2
7.	(33.17)	B2 U' L' F' U2 L2 R2 B F' L F U' L2 B F U L' U2 L2 R2
8.	32.43	D U' R2 U F R' D2 B2 F U' B F2 D' L2 D U' B F U' R
9.	31.48	D L' F2 L U2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 B U2 B F D2 R2 D' R' B2 F2
10.	33.02	F2 U L R' U' R2 B2 D2 U B' U' B' F D' B D' R D B F'
11.	27.14	R2 B' F R D R2 B F' D' U B2 R2 B U2 R' B F D2 L' R'
12.	(26.22)	L2 D' U' F L' U F' L2 R D U2 L' B F D B' D' F2 U L'


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 16, 2012)

1:56.32, 2:12.47, 2:08.58, 2:08.22, 2:03.76

best avg5: 2:06.85 (σ = 2.68)


----------



## AndersB (Feb 16, 2012)

2.99 single and 3.21 Avg5 Master magic!


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 16, 2012)

15.10, 15.52, 15.26, 17.01, 17.87, 15.30, 17.22, 14.32, 15.88, 14.54, 16.23, 15.22, 16.77, 13.49, 15.81, 14.67, 15.10, 14.13, (18.09), 12.99, 16.41, 16.72, 13.60, 16.23, 14.20, 16.91, 13.94, 15.72, (12.99), 16.79, 14.72, 17.02, 15.82, 13.74, 16.26, 13.79, 16.83, 15.82, 14.28, 16.90, 16.51, 14.28, 16.01, 14.62, 16.77, 15.04, 15.66, 15.27, 13.66, 14.76

number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.99
worst time: 18.09

current avg5: 15.02 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 14.62 (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 15.32 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 15.04 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 15.44 (σ = 1.06)

First real cubing since August.
Using my new guhong, thanks Emily.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

Learned Sune, AntiSune, and H case COLLs (I'll be using them for 4x4)! After skimming through the list I realized I know now 25 out of 40 COLLs (not counting the plain permutations), but probably only use 20 in solves.


----------



## Riley (Feb 17, 2012)

First sub 1 4x4 solve: 58.07! No parity, 36 reduction, 22 second 3x3.

Rw Fw R' B' F2 Rw F' B2 U2 D2 L' D Fw' F D2 B Uw' Fw2 R Rw U' Rw Uw2 D Rw' Uw D2 F2 Rw2 R' D R Rw B' F2 U' L' R B2 Fw2


----------



## JasonK (Feb 17, 2012)

Riley said:


> First sub 1 4x4 solve: 58.07! No parity, 36 reduction, 22 second 3x3.
> 
> Rw Fw R' B' F2 Rw F' B2 U2 D2 L' D Fw' F D2 B Uw' Fw2 R Rw U' Rw Uw2 D Rw' Uw D2 F2 Rw2 R' D R Rw B' F2 U' L' R B2 Fw2





WTF2L? said:


> 58.07
> 
> Uw' R2 Uw B2 R2 Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U' R2 U L R Fw' Uw2 U' R B2 D Uw' U2 B' F' D2 U Rw' Fw L2 Rw' D Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw'
> 
> FIRST SUB-1!!! Probably my second-biggest reaction to an accomplishment ever (biggest was my first successful 3BLD).



*brofist*


----------



## Julian (Feb 17, 2012)

137 BHTM mostly linear FMC 4x4 solve with OBLBL.
Lol.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

Learned all Pi COLLs :O I only have some 4 Ts, 5 Us, and 3 Ls to go! O.O


----------



## Riley (Feb 17, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> *brofist*


 
Dang, that's pretty coincidental. Nice, according to the weekly competition, you're averaging 1:10 maybe? I'm only averaging like high 1:1x's, but want to race to a sub 1 average of 12? (no prize )


----------



## emolover (Feb 17, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Learned all Pi COLLs :O I only have some 4 Ts, 5 Us, and 3 Ls to go! O.O


 
You are going to forget some of those. You should slow down.

I learned ELL in two days but a week later could not even remember half of the algs.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2012)

Roux OH. No table abuse. Don't know CMLL.

19.68 single
24.11 avg5: (21.51), (25.97), 24.81, 24.17, 23.34
25.28 avg12: 22.82, 27.17, 24.11, 22.20, 29.66, (31.96), 28.54, (21.51), 25.97, 24.81, 24.17, 23.34


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 17, 2012)

You say no table abuse, how much do you use it? Because that's pretty beast especially considering lack of CMLL.(is it like me, you know lots of random COLLs, CLLs, and some other random cases, but occasionally you get cases you don't know?)

Edit: Oh I read it as 19 average. 25 is still good, but not as "amazing" as I first thought.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> You say no table abuse, how much do you use it?


I generally don't touch the cube to the table during the solve.



Tim Major said:


> Because that's pretty beast especially considering lack of CMLL.(is it like me, you know lots of random COLLs, CLLs, and some other random cases, but occasionally you get cases you don't know?)
> Edit: Oh I read it as 19 average. 25 is still good, but not as "amazing" as I first thought.


Nah, I don't know any C*LL. (Well, I guess I know two doublesune cases, but that's it.) And yeah, not amazing, but not too bad either.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Roux OH. No table abuse. Don't know CMLL.
> 
> 19.68 single
> 24.11 avg5: (21.51), (25.97), 24.81, 24.17, 23.34
> 25.28 avg12: 22.82, 27.17, 24.11, 22.20, 29.66, (31.96), 28.54, (21.51), 25.97, 24.81, 24.17, 23.34


 
Did you do stuff like r'R? Nice average btw


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha, yeah, a whole bunch of that. M2s kinda suck.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 17, 2012)

6.49 full step jflysim :O


----------



## JasonK (Feb 17, 2012)

Riley said:


> Dang, that's pretty coincidental. Nice, according to the weekly competition, you're averaging 1:10 maybe? I'm only averaging like high 1:1x's, but want to race to a sub 1 average of 12? (no prize )


 
My 4x4 times are really inconsistent - anywhere between 1:05 and 1:20. I'm up for a race though, could do with some incentive to practice 

EDIT: wtf 57.65 single


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> You are going to forget some of those. You should slow down.


 

Maybe I will. A lot of them are similar to my CLL for 2x2 algs so that's why I'm being a bit faster than I normally would. I'm going to give today and maybe tomorrow as recognition practice days for the ones I already know.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

Avg of 5 OBLBL yay for sub 2. Except for the last one.....
1:58.20
1. (1:53.62) 
2. 1:59.44 
3. 1:59.52 
4. 1:55.64 
5. (2:00.30)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 17, 2012)

First sub 11!
10.93 OH single.

U2 F D2 U2 B R2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U R U' R2 D' L' D F2 D2 U'

Cross: U' R' F R
F2L 1: y R U' R'
F2L 2: U y' L' U L2 U' L
F2L 3: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 4: R U' R' U' R U R'
OLL: U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' 
PLL: U'


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

1:37.44 Ao5

1:41.24 Ao12

OBLBL of course.

Yay, averaging about ~1:46 most of the time now.


----------



## tozies24 (Feb 17, 2012)

couple new pbs. 

ao12: 14.02
ao100: 15.02



Spoiler



14.49, 14.82, 14.29, 16.71, 16.15, 17.13, 15.41, 16.89, 14.03, 14.23, 14.76, 13.15, 15.45, 14.66, 14.97, 13.24, 12.76, 16.99, 14.67, 13.94, 14.83, 13.15, 18.56, 16.22, 20.78, 12.96, 12.99, 13.82, 15.53, 15.67, 14.24, 15.03, 15.19, 16.36, 15.40, 13.58, 19.18, 13.36, 13.45, 15.71, 15.22, 14.63, 18.43, 14.46, 22.06, 19.40, 11.41, 13.62, 15.08, 14.51, 15.43, 13.44, 12.55, 13.48, 17.69, 12.81, 16.76, 12.47, 16.43, 13.23, 13.27, 14.56, 14.72, 18.84, 16.48, 14.55, 13.26, 15.15, 14.12, 15.50, 14.29, 15.39, 15.18, 15.95, 12.37, 15.37, 13.83, 18.19, 14.79, 15.19, 15.58, 14.07, 14.21, 14.54, 15.89, 15.90, 12.22, 13.92, 12.81, 15.99, 12.27, 31.79, 14.52, 13.94, 12.87, 17.95, 16.32, 12.18, 14.18, 14.59



best ao5 in the 100 was 13.00 so not quite pb. Still almost sub 15


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2012)

4x4 PB avg12 

45.76 avg12
47.24, 45.68, 40.82, (40.27), 45.72, 45.74, 45.59, 47.52, 49.75, (50.85), 41.05, 48.46


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

Relay 2-5 7:37.82 using OBLBL.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

PB average of 12 - 1:39.51. First sub-1:40 average!
PB average of 5 - 1:33.76. Last 5 solves of average
PB single - 1:22.39. About a 10 move RU F3L stage, a Sune, PLL parity and a U-perm.

1:38.24, 1:45.78, (1:47.82), 1:39.82, 1:45.58, 1:43.29, 1:33.51, 1:30.97, 1:32.78, 1:37.52, 1:47.56, (1:22.39)

Overall averaging ~1:44 now.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2012)

Why's everyone suddenly doing OBLBL?
4x4 1:15.60 avg5 with OBLBL


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Why's everyone suddenly doing OBLBL?
> 4x4 1:15.60 avg5 with OBLBL


 
I noticed an increase in users after this happened. 



Jaycee said:


> 1:34.14 Average of 25 for 4x4 using Reduction.
> 
> I'm now officially switching to OBLBL, because it's fun and I don't care much about speed on the 4x4


 


emolover said:


> What the hell is OBLBL?


 


Jaycee said:


> Fun.
> 
> http://mzrg.com/rubik/methods/OBLBL/



Nice average btw!


----------



## emolover (Feb 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Why's everyone suddenly doing OBLBL?
> 4x4 1:15.60 avg5 with OBLBL


 
What do you average with other methods?


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 17, 2012)

10.61 F' U R' D2 R' D' F' R' F L' R' F' L2 D B' F L U' L' D F' D' B F' U'


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 17, 2012)

FINALLY got a sub-20 solve.

19.51 R2 D' F L B U2 D L' D2 L' R B2 D2 U' B' L' U B2 L2 D' U' L' D U' R

Cross: y R' F' y' L' F L F2

F2L: y' L' U L
R U' R' L U2 L' U L U' L'
R' U2 R d' R U R'
L' U' L

2-look OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R

PLL: U y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

^ Congratualtions!

12.36 single on 15 puzzle sim.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 18, 2012)

Sup. 

Average of 12: 13.94



Spoiler



1. 14.76 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F' R B D2 R D F2 U2 B D2 
2. (15.34) F' U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 B' U2 F L U2 B' L' U' F2 D R' U F' 
3. 14.30 F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 B' R B2 U' B' L' D' F2 U' L 
4. 13.72 F D' L2 D2 R U F' B U2 F2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 
5. 12.97 L' F U' B L' F2 B' L' U' B2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 
6. 13.55 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F' L2 U2 F D' F2 R' B2 R2 
7. 13.73 B' D2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D B F' U F2 L' R F' D2 F2 
8. 14.54 U D' F' L2 D L' F' U' R2 D2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R B2 
9. (12.33) L U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L B2 D2 R D' U2 F L2 R' B' L' F U2 
10. 14.32 U B' D2 F R' F2 U' B' D R B2 U B2 U B2 R2 D L2 U D2 R2 
11. 12.78 D2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F L2 F' L2 B' D' F2 L' B2 F U2 L2 F' 
12. 14.68 B U' F2 R L' F' R2 D' L U' F R2 B D2 B2 R2 B U2 B L2 B


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Just learned Full CFOP. Roux here I come!


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> What do you average with other methods?


 
Only like 1:02 with some weird Meyerish thingy, 1:05 redux, 1:15 K4. 
Oh and with OBLBL I sometimes do K4 finish randomly.... 

Eh, I'm still slow haha


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

Learned the last 4 L case COLLs. Now I have until Tuesday to learn 4 Ts and 5 Us. Yay.  Note : for 2x2 CLL U have 2 Ts and 5 Us left to learn. >__>


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 18, 2012)

Got a second-hand-but-relatively-new Zhanchi, 16.32 avg100 ._. Gotta get used to half bright stickers and the slipperiness. Torpedos are bull, my cube exploded on more than one occasion, often at A perms. Breaking in SS 4x4 and 5x5 for a friend, (I regret buying that Dayan 4x4 now ) and 1:55.78 avg5 for SS 5x5, which is meh, considering the cube is quite tight. Might mod it.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 18, 2012)

x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D- *CUBE EXPLODES AND PIECES FLY EVERYWHERE*.
Ahaha.


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2012)

Average of 5: 56.70
1. 57.34 D F B f U' B R F2 f D' F D r' f' L U2 f2 D F' r R2 F2 f2 L' r2 R' U' u D' L' r2 F2 f' R u L D' B U2 f 
2. 58.55 f2 u' D2 F2 D U2 F' r R2 F' r2 R B F2 r2 f2 R' B f2 r2 U' L' u F2 R L2 r2 D B' f' U2 r2 B2 U' R' U2 u F' R' f 
3. (1:06.06) f L' f2 u' L f' D' u' R' B' u' B u' D B' D L2 D U2 r U2 R' D F L2 B2 R2 B2 r f2 L D u' B' f' u r f' r2 F 
4. (48.09) r L2 u2 U D B2 D L D2 F' u' D U R B2 U B' u B' U B2 R2 L U L' f' r' B' F' U' R U2 D F2 L2 B2 U f U F' 
5. 54.21 F' R B D r' F' u' R2 r' F2 D' L' f D2 u' R f' R L' U L' u' L' D2 u' L R B F' L' U F u' U D2 R' r2 L' F2 R

Also, 1:03.93 Ao100


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 18, 2012)

9.72 (PLL skip), 12.88, 9.68 (LL skip), (14.65), (9.43) = 10.76 lol 3x3 average of 5, PB by 0.03. Done at a cube meetup. Also at the meetup, I got a 1.97 (I think, I know it was 1.9x) 2x2 average of 12.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2012)

You said 1.96 at the time.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 18, 2012)

Was lazy to do avg 100 so I stopped at 60 instead.

number of times: 60/60
best time: 51.99
worst time: 1:28.42

current avg5: 1:07.55 (σ = 5.79)
best avg5: 55.18 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 1:06.18 (σ = 4.37)
best avg12: 1:00.13 (σ = 4.14)

session avg: 1:04.83 (σ = 6.75)
session mean: 1:05.01



Spoiler



1:03.77, 1:02.66, 1:28.42, 1:01.89, 1:05.26, 1:01.32, 1:04.28, 1:03.79, 1:18.53, 55.26, 1:04.42, 1:03.04, 51.99, 1:10.49, 1:17.86, 59.17, 1:02.99, 53.18, 1:08.61, 1:11.94, 1:06.07, 1:15.24, 57.44, 59.00, 1:03.49, 1:03.40, 55.11, 52.36, 1:18.62, 56.16, 54.27, 1:01.79, 1:07.39, 1:03.24, 1:11.64, 1:14.61, 1:00.32, 1:05.56, 1:18.38, 56.63, 59.10, 58.12, 56.87, 1:04.79, 1:06.32, 1:09.73, 1:12.37, 1:05.00, 1:03.98, 1:07.43, 1:03.73, 1:01.12, 1:09.27, 1:11.08, 59.08, 1:17.70, 1:02.99, 1:03.93, 1:02.55, 1:15.72



Love SS 4x4. And almost sub1 avg 12


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 18, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Love SS 4x4. And almost sub1 avg 12



Glad you *love* (lol) the cube.  what's your avg12 PB? sub-1?


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally some progress. 3x3:
Mean of 100: 12.16 // Previous PB was 12.24 since December 2011.
Best Average of 12: 11.66
Best Average of 5: 11.04
Best Single: 8.54 // OLL-Skip and a A-Perm.
Best NL Single: 9.78

Ps.: Yes the 12.66 was a typo, thanks.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 18, 2012)

Ezy Ryder said:


> Finally some progress. 3x3:
> Mean of 100: 12.16 // Previous PB was 12.24 since December 2011.
> *Best Average of 12: 12.66*
> Best Average of 5: 11.04
> ...


 
Don't you meen 11.66?


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 18, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Glad you *love* (lol) the cube.  what's your avg12 PB? sub-1?


 
That lol.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 18, 2012)

9.34!!

R' U' D2 F2 D R B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' U' D2 L R B L' U2 B2 R2 U L B2 

x2 y' x / Orient
U F' R' U2 x' y' L' U' L F2 / Double X-Cross [8/8]
y' U' R' U2 R d R U R' / Third Pair [8/16]
U L U' L' / Fourth Pair [4/20]
R' F R U R' U' F' U R / OLL [9/29]
y R U2 R' U' R U2' L' U R' U' L / PLL [11/40]

40moves/9.34sec = 4.28moves/sec


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 18, 2012)

13.65, 14.25, 15.40, 12.63, 14.37, 15.82, 15.45, 15.94, 14.01, 14.20, 15.58, 13.91, 14.21, 13.41, 16.57, 14.01, 13.19, 14.76, 15.02, 14.79, 15.13, 14.75, 15.56, 15.07, 14.23, 15.08, 15.02, 15.95, 15.30, 10.17, 14.51, 15.29, 15.83, 13.89, 12.65[oll skip], 11.87, 13.99, 13.84, 16.25, 12.86, 14.21, 13.42, 11.52, 17.53, 15.16, 12.99, 14.15, 14.20, 14.29, 13.09

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.17
worst time: 17.53

current avg5: 13.81 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 13.46 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 14.06 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 13.72 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 14.40 (σ = 1.11)

I think I can say I'm sub-15


----------



## cubernya (Feb 18, 2012)

4.214 2x2 avg50


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2012)

1:26.46 OBLBL single


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2012)

OH 

15.55 avg5
15.29, 15.88, (13.54), (23.61), 15.47

*16.84* avg12 - sub 17, yeah!
16.14, (12.94), 17.50, 17.67, 17.74, 19.10, 16.30, (21.59), 17.63, 13.02, 16.92, 16.35

18.15 avg100




EDIT: 2h WTF
(11.43), 9.78, 9.45, (9.02), 10.03 => 9.75 ??!?!?!?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> EDIT: 2h WTF
> (11.43), 9.78, 9.45, (9.02), 10.03 => 9.75 ??!?!?!?


 
Awesome!  PB?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, and first sub-10. Heh.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, and first sub-10. Heh.



Nice 

I (somehow) got a center twist on a Mefferts 4x4 (it has a ball core, like the Rubix 4x4) and managed to untwist it without it breaking.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2012)

average of 50-15.74

man i'm so effing close to sub 15 its driving me up the wall.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2012)

Just got a 9.99 2x2 solve with Ortega, lol.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 19, 2012)

Avg5 13.32, avg12 14.04, avg 100 15.79 and 10.66 single non lucky. Single and avg 12 so close 

Another avg 100: 15.38, with 13.05 avg5 and 14.06 avg 12, 10.99 EPLL skip. All ridiculously close.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 19, 2012)

3x3 NL Single PB: 12.94
3x3 Ao50:18.67
3x3 Ao100: 18.89


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 19, 2012)

Haven't had much time to cube today, but just got this:
1.55, (2.22), 1.84, (1.22), 1.61 = 1.67 2x2 average of 5
1.84, (1.22), 1.61, 2.55, 2.02, 1.78, 2.18, (4.36), 2.93, 1.86, 1.90, 1.65 = 2.03 2x2 average of 12
Grr counting 2.55 and 2.93. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 1.55 U R F2 R U R U' F2 U2 R' U'
2. 2.22 R2 U F2 R' F' R2 F R' U R U'
3. 1.84 R' U2 R U' F R' U F' U' R' U'
4. 1.22 U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U'
5. 1.61 F U2 R' F' U2 R U2 R F2 R' U'
6. 2.55 U' F R U2 R U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
7. 2.02 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
8. 1.78 R' F2 U' R' F' R2 U R' U' R' U'
9. 2.18 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U R U' R' U'
10. 4.36 F' U2 F' U' R F2 U' R' F' R' U'
11. 2.93 R' U R F2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
12. 1.86 R2 U2 F' R F' U F' R F' R' U'
13. 1.90 R F' U F R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
14. 1.65 R2 U F U2 R' U2 F' R U2 R' U'


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 19, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Avg5 13.32, avg12 14.04, avg 100 15.79 and 10.66 single non lucky. Single and avg 12 so close
> 
> Another avg 100: 15.38, with 13.05 avg5 and 14.06 avg 12, 10.99 EPLL skip. All ridiculously close.



Good averages bro 
My accomplishment: Got a second-hand and quite old (~1 year old-ish if I'm not mistaken) GuHong yesterday, and did the 48-point edge mod and the V5 corner mod on it. First time doing these two mods together. Also, cleaned the inside and restickered it with normal DaYan stickers. Lubed with CRC silicone spray, so I don't expect much from it, just wanted to see what the mods would do.

Edit: It has become my new main.


----------



## Florian (Feb 19, 2012)

Best solve of the day
1. 8.33 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B' F' U' B F' D2 R F' L' R 

R' F L F(4)
U' L U' L' U L U L(8/12)
U' R U' R' U' R' U R(8/20)
U' y L' U L U' L U L(8/28)
U' L' U L U L' U2 L y' R U' R(11/39)
L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R U2(11/50)
50/8.33=6tps


----------



## JasonK (Feb 19, 2012)

Florian said:


> Best solve of the day
> 1. 8.33 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B' F' U' B F' D2 R F' L' R
> 
> R' F L F(4)
> ...


 
Nope


----------



## nccube (Feb 19, 2012)

9 cubes in 1:53.32
Cubes were: Micro Haiyan Memory, Black Guhong (2), Blue Guhong, Coloured Guhong, F2, Lunhui, Lingyun, Zhanchi


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 19, 2012)

(15.76), 12.51, 14.90, 13.73, 14.57, 12.68, 13.65, (11.88), 15.18, 14.79, 13.04, 14.89 = *13.99*

yay


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 19, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Nope


 
perhaps:

z2
R' F L F(4)
U' L U' L' U L U L'(8/12)
U' R U' R2' U R(6/18)
U' y L' U L U' L U L'(8/26)
U' L' U L U L' U2 L y' R U' R'(11/37)
L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R U2(11/48)


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

Random 3x3 PB Ao5 

15.92, (16.57), 15.74, 15.82, (15.35) = 15.83 

Yay


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 19, 2012)

I have started practising CN.

I got a 13.37 single with red cross

LL was Anti-sune+ PLL-skip


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 19, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Good averages bro
> My accomplishment: Got a second-hand and quite old (~1 year old-ish if I'm not mistaken) GuHong yesterday, and did the 48-point edge mod and the V5 corner mod on it. First time doing these two mods together. Also, cleaned the inside and restickered it with normal DaYan stickers. Lubed with CRC silicone spray, so I don't expect much from it, just wanted to see what the mods would do.
> 
> Edit: It has become my new main.



Thanks. Yeap, a little over a year. How is it now? The Zhanchi is very nice, found a tension that somehow let the pieces 'snap' back into place and very speedy :3 But still pops on A perms *frowns*


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> My first sub-2 on the 4x4.


 
whats your 3x3 avg?


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> 21-22 seconds.


 you shouldn't have much of a problem getting sub 2 consistantly then what method do you use for 4x4?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> you shouldn't have much of a problem getting sub 2 consistantly then what method do you use for 4x4?


 
He just recently learned to do 4x4 (I think). Getting a sub-2 as quick as he did is pretty good.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 19, 2012)

oh ok that's fast improvement then


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2012)

New PB for magic: 1.77s


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy mother of **************************************************************** !!!

1:38.02, 1:33.55, (1:39.76), 1:29.78, 1:29.63, 1:28.66, 1:33.48, (1:19.83), 1:37.17, 1:32.86, 1:39.05, 1:29.72

PB single - 1:19.83,
Ao5 - 1:29.36. First sub 1:30!
Ao12 - 1:33.19. First sub 1:37 O_O

I think I can say I'm sub-1:40


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

4x4.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 4x4.


 
OBLBL FTW? Youre improving so fast.


----------



## Czaroman93 (Feb 19, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-6x6x6/watch?u=4686 Finally sub 1:48 on 6x6 on higames:]


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> OBLBL FTW? Youre improving so fast.


 
Thanks for noticing  This was really random improvement though. I just got bored of playing Pokemon so I picked up my 4x4 for the first time today and then BAM! Awesome average.

EDIT : Holllllyyyyyyy Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

9.92 single solve of 15 puzzle sim! First sub-10 

EDIT2 : 16.29 mean of 5 on 15 puzzle :O


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 20, 2012)

OBLBL Breakdown Solve:
Scramble to Roux Block = ~22
Roux block to Petrus block = ~35
Pairing rest of edges = ~18
EO and finishing solve = ~24
=1:39

What do I need serious work on?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> OBLBL Breakdown Solve:
> What do I need serious work on?


 
One of mine :

Scramble to Roublock : ~24
To Petrus Block : ~25
Finish pairing : ~16
Eo and finishing : ~26

= 1:31

Work on going from your Roux block to your Petrus block  Maybe you should post an example solve in your Bigcube Thread so we can see how you solve :O


----------



## emolover (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh boy! My turn!

Scramble to Rouxblock: 16
To Petrusblock: 22
Finish pairing: 18
CFOP it from there: 22

The Rouxblock was a little fast for me and so was the Petrus. CFOPing it from there was really slow for me. I need to work on finishing pairing.


----------



## Riley (Feb 20, 2012)

4x4 first average of 100, done over 2 days, 80 were done yesterday though:

PB's in that:
avg5: 1:09.72
avg12: 1:13.19
avg100: 1:19.77 (and 1:19.99 mean )

Full times:


Spoiler



1:09.32, 1:29.16, 1:21.91, 1:33.19, 1:21.78, 1:18.28, 1:21.05, 1:05.20, 1:19.62, 1:18.88, 1:14.12, 1:11.05, 1:08.74, 1:22.67, 1:10.11, 1:21.52, 1:15.61, 1:08.41, 1:16.32, 1:07.56, 1:07.49, 1:23.00, 1:09.90, 1:11.71, 1:26.41, 1:18.50, 1:35.82, 1:31.71, 1:24.55, 1:20.23, 1:17.54, 1:39.01, 1:26.96, 1:11.43, 1:21.24, 1:23.07, 1:20.34, 1:17.16, 1:23.15, 1:30.60, 1:10.06, 1:12.97, 1:16.60, 1:15.88, 1:22.40, 1:28.80, 1:34.29, 1:25.68, 1:22.09, 1:12.57, 1:18.50, 1:50.64, 1:01.65, 1:22.64, 1:14.11, 1:27.23, 1:29.82, 1:19.48, 1:28.56, 1:25.86, 1:08.22, 1:05.24, 1:18.75, 1:22.78, 1:39.91, 1:14.62, 1:10.51, 1:26.05, 1:19.32, 1:20.69, 1:23.32, 1:03.59, 1:14.48, 1:10.13, 1:13.49, 1:25.16, 1:21.18, 1:17.21, 1:05.69, 1:23.73, 1:15.49, 1:04.05, 1:10.54, 1:27.68, 1:23.09, 1:22.99, 1:27.47, 1:28.43, 1:21.86, 1:20.92, 1:28.93, 1:13.82, 1:20.84, 1:22.99, 1:21.03, 1:22.23, 1:26.98, 1:33.01, 1:24.67, 1:23.48



And 2x2 PB's with stackmat, all LBL, with 8ish CLL's:
single: 1.26
avg5: 3.90
avg12: 4.94
avg100: 6.23
For some reason, I can't see the scrambles from qqtimer from my best avg of x's?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's some OBLBL splits for me. Not a super great average, but it should give a general idea of what's going on.
1x3x4+center: 16.18 mean of 5
full block: 19.11 mean of 5
edge pairing: 9.98 mean of 5
3x3 step: 18.21 mean of 5 (ew.)
total: 1:03.48 mean of 5


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2012)

1:32.00 Ao12 (1:31.996). 

Also, 19.65 Average of 50 on 15 puzzle sim ;o


----------



## emolover (Feb 20, 2012)

@qqwref Do you do multiple pairing? I still use single pairing for OBLBL.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 20, 2012)

I do two edges at a time, when possible.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 20, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Thanks. Yeap, a little over a year. How is it now? The Zhanchi is very nice, found a tension that somehow let the pieces 'snap' back into place and very speedy :3 But still pops on A perms *frowns*


 
The GuHong is very nice now, thanks a lot  Did the mods, and sort of cleaned the core and pieces. Compared to the GuHong you tried the other day, it's slightly slower, but the smoothness is definitely there, and it's controllable. I really really like the feel  Popped 8 edges (4 U edges, 4 D edges) and blasted silicone in them, broke in for a while, then retensioned, then sprayed it like 2 more times (1 edge only). That's a lot of silicone :3. I too have found a nice tension for it. Did a few avg5s with my old main and it, and preferred it. (the times were slightly better as well). Yayy glad we both like our new cubes <3


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 20, 2012)

Lolololol wow.
New 2x2 single PB by 0.01: 0.55
Scramble: U2 F2 R F U' F' U' F' U' R' U'
Solution: x2 y R' F R2 U'
4/0.55 = 7.27 tps

 Failed rolling into an average though.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 20, 2012)

Was averaging about 25 seconds on Thursday, but I got an official 22.85 average on Saturday at MIT Spring. I have no idea why I all of a sudden improved a ton, but I now average low 20s, so I won't complain.

I also got an 11.xy average on pyraminx with an 8.xy single –– I cannot replicate these times at home. I do not know why I all of a sudden got really good on the day of the competition, then went back to normal.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually got R2 U2' R2' U2' R2 in a real, normal speedsolve. Recognised and executed like a boss, too.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 20, 2012)

Avg of 25. Almost sub 17. 
Mean: *17.07*
Standard deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 14.17
Worst Time: 19.94

Best average of 5: 15.95
17-21 - (14.17) 16.60 (19.94) 15.79 15.47

Best average of 12: 16.86
14-25 - 16.70 19.67 16.90 (14.17) 16.60 (19.94) 15.79 15.47 18.82 15.92 16.96 15.79


Spoiler



1. 18.45 R2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' F' L B2 F2 L' F2 U' L D2 B' D2
2. 19.29 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F L' D' L' F L' B F L U L
3. 19.02 R2 D' U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R' L' U' R B' U2 B2 R D' L'
4. 14.77 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U L' D2 U2 F' D B2 R U B F'
5. 16.69 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 D U' B' D2 U L2 U' B'
6. 14.70 L2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 D U F2 L2 B R F2 U' L2 B R U F' D U2
7. 17.22 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B R L2 F' D L D2 B' F
8. 16.97 D L2 D' B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U L' U B' D' L' F L' D R2 U2 L
9. 17.58 F2 D' U' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R' F U L D' B' F D B' D2 U2
10. 17.70 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R L2 F2 U B' D R' F' R2 B' D'
11. 16.22 U R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B' U2 L' F2 U' B2 F U' R L2 U'
12. 18.41 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D U2 B2 U F' U' L' D' B' R' B U F2 L'
13. 16.92 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U L' F2 L D2 L B' L2 B' D2
14. 16.70 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 U2 F U' R D L' B D2 B' F' R L
15. 19.67 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 F' D R B' R2 U2 R' U'
16. 16.90 R2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B R2 F' L' B2 U' B R' B L2 U'
17. 14.17 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R' L' B' D' F2 L' F R U' R' D
18. 16.60 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F L' F2 L' B' L F L F D
19. 19.94 L2 F2 U F2 D B2 D U2 F2 U2 R' F D' R2 D B' D2 L F' U2
20. 15.79 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' B2 U F' R2 B' R' D2 U L2 D
21. 15.47 R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D U R2 B R2 U' L B2 F2 U' B2 U' L' U
22. 18.82 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 U' L F2 U B D2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 U'
23. 15.92 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R L' D F D2 L' U2 R B2 D2 U2
24. 16.96 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U F' D2 U L2 U' L2 F' R L' B U'
25. 15.79 L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R B' U2 B' L' F' D2 F R' B' D


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 20, 2012)

14.45 ao50 PB
13.59 ao12 PB
13.18 ao5 PB
10.78 single

definitely sub15 now


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2012)

Just had my first explosion-like pop on my 4x4. During a speedsolve, too. It was kinda cool to see. xD 10 pieces popped out during a single turn. :O


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 20, 2012)

*SUB 9!!!!*
I don't think this deserves yet another thread of mine though. I've posted waay too many videos lately.






It was a 9.0x avg12 until this. I got this, then DNF [I aborted solve because i solved with the wrong blocks], 13, DNF [overinspection]. Mind you, the DNF didn't affect the average at all. Only the second made the whole average not valid 

So much for a sub-9.1 avg12 on video :/


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 20, 2012)

You are a beast.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 20, 2012)

The zhanchi silk is amazing 
Feels just like my good old zhanchi... only without the clackiness 

I just realised this is the fastest Roux average on video. Maybe it IS worth a thread?


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you like it. I personally hate clackiness. 

To be on topic, new OH 10/12 pb

number of times: 44/44
best time: 11.15
worst time: 18.44

current avg5: 13.85 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 12.76 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 14.08 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 13.42 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 14.53 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 14.57

15.86, 18.36, 14.71, 14.67, 14.31, 16.87, 13.93, 18.44, 15.35, 14.44, 14.54, 14.15, 14.67, 15.99+, 15.90, 13.95, 12.65, 17.64, 16.23, 16.97, 16.11, 12.40, 14.58, 14.42, 14.44, 14.83, 14.10, 13.69, 11.44, 12.56, 12.15, 13.56, 15.05, 11.15, 13.69, 14.77, 13.85, 15.27, 13.58, 13.52, 14.13, 14.81, 13.57, 13.85


----------



## qqwref (Feb 20, 2012)

7.86 nonlucky 

scramble: U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L' U' B D L D2 L' F2 R2 D2 

inspection: y x2
xcross: R' D F2 D' U F R' F (yes I actually executed it like this lol)
F2L2: D U R U' R' D'
F2L3: U y' R U R' U R U' R'
F2L4: U2' y R' U' R
OLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R'
45 htm = 5.72 htps


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it should be F2L4: U2' *y* R' U' R


----------



## Riley (Feb 20, 2012)

First non lucky sub 10, with STACKMAT!

9.54
B2 U' L F2 D B L' U' R D F2 R' U' F2 D2 R' B' L2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2
I can't find my solution, all I remember is a H perm, with U2 AUF.
Also 14.99 average of 100, not pb, but it was with stackmat. 12.31 avg 5, with a counting 10!, 14.14 avg 12. Not pb's but with stackmat.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 20, 2012)

1. 5.60 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L R B2 D L F' R2 D2 L2 F2 

left niklas LL


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 20, 2012)

12.83, 13.37, 14.56, 13.16, 14.61 = 13.70 Clock Ao5

PB, also would have had a PB Ao12 with this in the average but failed three times :/


----------



## Julian (Feb 20, 2012)

Full OLL woop woop.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 20, 2012)

Got my first Square 1 and solved it, now to memorize the parity algorithm D:

Did a timed solve w/o having memorized algorithms and got 5:57

And I just got my first sub 20 3x3 solve. It was an X-Cross with only a Z-Perm


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 20, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Just curious, where did you learn how to solve it?


elimescube on youtube


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2012)

11.63 OH, PLL skip


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 21, 2012)

21.52 ao5 and 23.51 ao12

3x3 So close to pbs 

Lost times and scrambles because my computer crashed (again)

I remember 21.52 had a counting 19 (PLL skip). Best solve was 17 (NL)

Also massive pop on the 10th solve, ended with a 1:46 XD


----------



## TMOY (Feb 21, 2012)

Got my first 4^3 sub-1 single (59.18) while warming up at Breizh Open  And also an official 1:00.65 shortly after.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 21, 2012)

1:39.34 megaminx single, first sub-1:40.  The average sucked though. :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 21, 2012)

My internet was broken yesterday and I was bored, so I did this:



Spoiler












and this:



Spoiler











Also, I had a really fast 4x4 solve and I was covering up the time so I didn't lose concentration in solves. After I finished the solve, I thought, "That may have even been sub 1". Then I look at the timer and see this:



Spoiler



<insert image of 1:00.01 on prisma timer>



Then 9 solves later a center piece snapped, so I am now semi-decent-4x4-less.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 21, 2012)

best time: 13.77
worst time: 31.73

current avg5: 25.25 (σ = 1.77)
best avg5: 19.29 (σ = 1.60)

current avg12: 22.68 (σ = 3.16)
best avg12: 21.02 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 22.87 (σ = 3.12)
session mean: 22.87

Pretty good average with blue crosses


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Feb 21, 2012)

So freaken close to sub 20!!!!!

20.42 ao5=(


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 21, 2012)

444 single:

1. 29.03 R' F2 U2 Fw U Uw2 L' R' U' Uw' F Lw2 F2 B2 U' Fw2 R2 D Lw2 Rw2 R U2 Fw Dw2 L2 Rw' R F' Fw' B Lw2 Rw F Rw Uw' Lw Uw Lw' R' Dw'

 (No parity)


----------



## kbh (Feb 21, 2012)

3x3x3 first sub-25:

24.81 without skips Just an accidental 1look OLL and simple f2l.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 21, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 444 single:
> 
> 1. 29.03 R' F2 U2 Fw U Uw2 L' R' U' Uw' F Lw2 F2 B2 U' Fw2 R2 D Lw2 Rw2 R U2 Fw Dw2 L2 Rw' R F' Fw' B Lw2 Rw F Rw Uw' Lw Uw Lw' R' Dw'
> 
> (No parity)


 
Even if it's not your first sub-30, congrats!! Great achievement. 



Sahid Velji said:


> 4x4 single: 1:35.xy
> My second sub-2 solve. I did my first 4x4 solve 5 days ago so I'm kind of happy.


 
Holy fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Nice improvement. You use reduction, right?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2012)

Sick sub-30, Robert-Y 

2+3+4+5 relay stuff:
*2:22.32* single
*2:33.24* avg5
(2:36.07), 2:35.03, 2:30.29, (2:22.32), 2:34.40
*2:38.71* avg12
2:38.13, 2:47.20, 2:36.87, (3:01.94), 2:40.81, 2:44.13, 2:36.07, 2:35.03, 2:30.29, (2:22.32), 2:34.40, 2:44.20


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 21, 2012)

2.00 Official Master Magic

10.00 Official 3x3


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 21, 2012)

5x5 1:21.66


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Jaycee and qq. It's the only pb of mine which is sub OWR 

qq: Almost 3 years ago, I got my first sub 30 on a computer. Maybe you can beat my record of obtaining a sub 30 irl after obtaining a virtual sub 30


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 21, 2012)

5x5 1:16.38  Forced PLL skip (r' U' R U L U' R' U, or it would have been E perm)


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 22, 2012)

22.96 avg of 50 OH
22.21 avg of 12
20.78 avg of 5
17.51 single

slowly getting back to my old times

regret not practicing for 2 months before irish open:/


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> qq: Almost 3 years ago, I got my first sub 30 on a computer. Maybe you can beat my record of obtaining a sub 30 irl after obtaining a virtual sub 30


I don't think sub-30 real4x4 is possible for me. You need some pretty good turnspeed and I've never had a 4x4 that was anywhere near good enough for it. And similarly I don't think I could get sub-1 real5x5.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 22, 2012)

2x2 PBs:

Best average of 5: 2.17
73-77 - (1.37) 2.26 (3.10) 2.62 1.62

Best average of 12: 2.54
36-47 - 2.39 2.14 2.40 (3.62) 2.44 (1.85) 2.92 2.99 3.13 1.96 2.08 2.99

Part of a 3.15 Ao100.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2012)

11.56 OH PLL skip 


Spoiler



R2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U R B F D L2 B' U R' F D'
y x' R F L U R' U'
x' z U R U' z' D'
U R U' R' U2' R' U' R
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U (not sure about the AUFs here)



Also:

15.03 avg5 (σ = 0.64) ALMOST...
14.69, (11.56), (18.79), 14.64, 15.77

16.45 avg12 (σ = 1.55)
15.91, 15.76, 18.34, 17.25, (13.28), 17.92, 14.71, 16.77, (25.36), 16.13, 18.19, 13.56

and 17.62 avg100 (σ = 1.67)  (I can has sub-18?)


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 22, 2012)

What have I gotten myself into...lol great solves


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2012)

Haha  Don't worry, I still have a long way to go to get near your times.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2012)

Second sub-11 ever!!!! On 3x3.

10.90 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 U' F2 L F2 U' B U2 L'

y2
R' F' U2 D L D' // XCross
y L' U' L
y U' R' F R F' R U' R'
y' U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
r U R' U' r' F R F'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

   

EDIT : HOLY **** THIS IS PB!!!


----------



## Julian (Feb 22, 2012)

4x4:

Average of 5: 55.35


Spoiler



1. 52.96 B2 R' r L' F r' L' U' u' f2 u R2 D U' B' U B' U' r f2 F r' U2 f' D2 F' u D' R' r' B' R u' r' D2 U' f' D' L2 f2 
2. (1:04.97) u2 B' r' L R2 u' L u2 F B' u D' B' f2 U R' f u2 U F' L r2 R' u' F2 B' L f2 L B' U D f' U' r B' U2 D' u2 f2 
3. 57.36 F B R2 D' L R' U L F' L' r R' U2 u' D2 f r U2 r' F' r f L' f' u2 r' U B2 f' U B2 r D2 f' R' L D2 U' R2 D' 
4. 55.72 U2 r U' F2 r L' u2 r2 B L2 U2 B' U' R r2 f2 U F2 f' u' R B' D' R' r U f D F U' R F2 B' u f' u F' f' u r' 
5. (50.65) L r2 f U' D B2 r' u' L u' r R2 L' B f2 R2 F f B' r2 R2 L f2 r U2 f u' F2 L' F L2 r F2 L2 r' B2 F u2 L2 R2


Average of 12: 57.56


Spoiler



1. (1:05.31) U' R' r2 D r2 f' U2 r2 D' B' D2 L2 R2 D2 F' U u R' r f2 u' r F' B' D' R2 D R' L' F2 L B2 U' L2 D B' f2 U2 u r' 
2. 1:00.47 f' F B2 R' D2 F L' D2 f D' R f2 U' F' u2 r U2 D2 R2 F u L' B r L' B2 f2 L2 F r' U f' B2 r' D' u' F B' f U2 
3. (52.46) L2 B' R f' R U' R' u' B2 D R' r D2 B2 U2 R2 f U r u' R2 u2 D R2 L2 f2 L' U D2 F' U' B u2 r' B' R D U2 R2 U' 
4. 55.69 F' D r' U u r2 F u2 B' R F R2 f B L2 u B D2 U B2 L2 U' R U' B' u U2 L2 F2 L' F2 u R' L2 u2 D2 f' U u' R' 
5. 54.83 B2 r U' D f2 F2 r L u' D2 B R2 D2 U L2 B U F2 r2 B2 R D2 L F' f2 D' R r F D L' D2 F' R F B r F R D' 
6. 59.53 D R f' L' f' F2 u U F f u2 D2 F2 R B' L2 u B' D' L' r2 u f' D' U' F f2 r F' r2 R F2 u' U2 D2 R B' r' U2 D2 
7. 58.08 u' F2 B L D2 u' U2 B U B2 f L2 U2 r2 F' r R L F2 u2 f' R' f L2 U' D2 R' u2 R' f2 F B2 D' r' U' F2 L u2 L2 D 
8. 56.83 u2 U R' U B' L D2 r R2 u R2 L2 f2 u2 B' U B' F2 u B2 F L' U' r2 D L2 U2 f L' B D2 U r L' B2 f F L2 r2 B' 
9. 57.81 U2 F2 D' L' F' f u R2 F2 f r B2 L' R' f2 L f B2 u r' u L2 B U B' L2 r' f L' R F2 L D F' R2 L2 f2 u2 L B 
10. 57.33 F r u D r' U' F r2 F2 L r2 R2 u F L' U2 B f D u2 L' r U' u D2 L2 B R D2 L2 f F D f' L2 F' B R' L U 
11. 57.96 L' U r' B2 r' u2 B2 U R' u' L f R u' F' r' L' F2 L' B' L' D' R u' D2 f U' B R2 f D' F U B L U F' U r2 U 
12. 57.09 B2 r L' D' L' r' u2 B U2 B r2 u r U2 L2 B2 R D2 r' R2 L2 B2 R B' u f F D2 u2 U f F B2 R D2 B' F' r L2 U'


And 1:01.48 Ao100


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2012)

First ever 8x8 solve: 14:29.06. Centers took about 11 mins lol. Really nice cube, but out of the box it's so greasy and oily, and the bulkiness didn't really help. Centers were soo confusing. Sub10 soon.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 22, 2012)

Haven't done an avg100 in a while...

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.40
worst time: 22.79
best avg5: 13.58 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 14.68 (σ = 1.48)
best avg100: 15.66 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 15.73



Spoiler



15.46, 14.76, 19.54, 15.32, 14.88, 14.31, 14.16, 15.25, 15.54, 20.19, 18.53, 12.75, 12.74, 16.10, 14.21, 13.77, 16.46, 16.80, 15.53, 11.40, 13.85, 17.36, 14.58, 15.66, 17.36, 16.49, 15.41, 17.06, 15.72, 15.87, 12.11, 14.72, 13.47, 15.86, 15.71, 14.71, 22.79, 13.62, 14.86, 14.14, 20.96, 17.41, 16.31, 15.71, 14.67, 16.36, 15.18, 13.83, 16.70, 15.07, 15.95, 15.38, 15.00, 14.20, 16.14, 15.97, 14.20, 16.61, 14.57, 19.34, 13.29, 16.44, 18.93, 15.84, 14.46, 11.93, 15.43, 12.83, 14.10, 16.72, 17.49, 17.46, 16.65, 15.00, 15.69, 14.35, 13.45, 13.11, 18.51, 18.21, 18.87, 16.96, 13.30, 17.32, 15.88, 15.65, 14.63, 16.78, 16.95, 12.84, 19.58, 16.75, 18.26, 18.65, 14.20, 17.51, 15.80, 14.02, 15.18, 15.55



12.75, 12.74, 16.10, 14.21, 13.77, 16.46, 16.80, 15.53, (11.40), 13.85, (17.36), 14.58 = *14.68* (PB avg12)

I kinda fell apart near the end - was hoping for sub-15.5 but pretty happy nonetheless


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 22, 2012)

Had my first sub-30 OH solve. 29.6x. It was FRURUF into U-Perm

Edit: 28.21 PLL Skip
Edit 2: 39.34 Ao5


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 22, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> Had my first sub-30 OH solve. 29.6x. It was *FRURUF* into U-Perm
> 
> Edit: 28.21 PLL Skip
> Edit 2: 39.34 Ao5


 
Don't you meen *F R U R' U' F'* ?
My times: 40.03 Ao5 :l and 24.xx with F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' as an OLL and a PLL skip and fast F2L and OLL (I think 24.86)
But I don't really practice at all... Trying to get sub 40 consistently now tho


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 22, 2012)

It's pretty common to call that OLL FRURUF (said as a word).


----------



## slocuber (Feb 22, 2012)

3x3:
times (reset, import):
12.83, 11.03, 10.06, 10.06, 11.62, 11.64, 11.41, 11.34, 12.11, 10.94, 12.05, 11.12, 12.51, 11.16, 9.86, 12.02, 11.00, 10.41, 10.99, 10.63, 12.97, 11.43, 13.01, 9.59, 9.44, 10.35, 11.36, 12.31, 11.63, 12.02, 11.83, 11.51, 11.84, 9.64, 11.07, 14.01, 12.10, 10.59, 10.47, 12.45, 10.85, 11.59, 12.02, 11.07, 10.79, (9.40), (12.56), 9.64, 9.59, 10.57, 11.30, 12.24, 10.59, 12.33, 11.63, 11.46, 14.86, 11.20, 11.73, 8.83, 12.63, 11.34, 12.60, 11.73, 11.42, 11.85, 9.91, 10.14, 12.64, 11.22, 12.46, 10.98, 12.23, 11.73, 12.55, 12.26, 11.56, 12.07, 11.04, 10.73, 11.21, 10.06, 9.63, 9.91, 15.60, 11.85, 10.98, 11.85, 9.30, 12.99, 10.72, 10.68, 11.65, 10.06, 9.56, 12.70, 11.41, 9.35, 11.17, 11.65

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.83
worst time: 15.60

current avg5: 11.41 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 9.93 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 10.90 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 10.90 (σ = 1.04)

current avg50: 11.38 (σ = 0.86)
best avg50: 11.19 (σ = 0.80)

current avg100: 11.30 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 11.30 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 11.30 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 11.34

3rd ever sub 10 avg5  Also PB avg50 and avg100.


----------



## Lid (Feb 22, 2012)

3 EPLL skips in a row on 5x5x5 

1. F (R U' R') U R U R' (U R U' R') F' // COLL
2. (R U' R' U') F' U2 F (R' F R F') // OLLCP
3. (L' U2) (L U2') (R U') (L' U) (L R') // COLL


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 22, 2012)

Got a Sub-30 Ao50, getting way more consisting, I also start learning Full OLL (working my way through the RUR'U' Trigger).


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 29.62
Standard Deviation: 2.72
Best Time: 21.35
Worst Time: 37.31
Individual Times:
1.	29.62	L' R' D U2 B' F' L' B L' U B' R' B' F2 D' R' D2 U2 R B2
2.	33.99	L2 R2 F U' B U L' D' B' F R B' F D U L2 R' F L2 D2
3.	37.31	F2 D' F' R' D2 R' D L2 R2 U' B' F D L F' L D L2 R' U'
4.	29.13	F' D' U' B F L' R2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 R D' U2 B F' U' R2
5.	32.55	B2 F' D2 U' L R' D R D2 U' L2 F' D F2 L' B2 F2 U' L' R2
6.	30.76	F2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F' U2 R2 F2 D' U F2 R' D2 U R2 D' U' L'
7.	28.77	B' R' D' U F' D L B F L2 B2 F2 U' F D' U2 R2 F' R2 F
8.	28.32	L2 B R' B F L2 U L' U' R2 F' L' U B F L2 D2 B L B'
9.	21.35	U B2 F' R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' L B2 F' D2 L2 B L2 D U'
10.	31.93	L B2 F2 D R2 B2 R U2 L' R2 D F2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 B' F' U
11.	29.38	R' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D U2 L R' D2 U' R D L2 U F U B2
12.	31.27	D2 F2 U' F' D' U2 B2 L2 R D F' L2 R U B2 F U F2 D B'
13.	33.55	B D U2 F2 D L2 R' F2 L2 U B' L2 R' B' F2 U2 L U F2 U
14.	27.61	B' F L R' D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B D' U2 B' F L2 D' U2 F' D U2
15.	29.28	B' F' D2 L2 F D' B2 D2 B D' U2 B' L' R' D' U' L' B2 F2 D2
16.	32.11	L U2 B' U' B' F R2 U' L U2 R2 U' L2 B F2 D L2 R2 F L'
17.	29.09	L R B2 D B' L' R' B F2 U' B' F L2 R2 B' D B' L B F
18.	32.15	D U' B2 U' L' R' D L2 R2 D2 L' R F' R D2 U' B2 R2 B L2
19.	26.86	F' D2 U' L F' D' L D2 U2 L' U' L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 F' L' U
20.	31.92	F' U2 R' U L2 R B2 F D2 U L2 R D2 B2 R U B2 F D' R'
21.	25.96	U' F' L R' D U' L2 D2 U2 B F L2 D U' L2 R2 B2 L' D2 U'
22.	27.37	F' R D' B F L' F L2 R' D' U2 R' D' R B' F' L' B2 F2 D2
23.	27.56	R2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 R' B F' D' L'
24.	27.95	R2 D' U' B2 F2 R B2 F' L R2 F' U B L' R B' U B F' L2
25.	28.63	R' U2 L' R U L' D' F' L' D L R B U2 R2 B' D2 U2 R U
26.	32.97	R2 B D2 R B2 L B' L' F' U2 L' B L' R U L2 R F2 L2 F'
27.	30.70	L' R F L B' F' R' B2 L B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 D B2 F'
28.	27.42	L' B L2 B2 D2 B D' U' B F' L B' L2 R' F' R' D L2 R' F
29.	32.78	D2 U' R' F' L2 R2 U L B' F2 L' D L' B2 L2 F' L U' R B'
30.	32.39	B2 L D' U' L2 R U L R2 B' F' U' B F2 L' U2 B L2 R2 U
31.	26.37	L R U2 F' L' U2 L R' B2 F2 R' D' B' F2 R D' U' B D' U'
32.	30.14	D2 U R B F D2 R D' F2 D2 L' B' F' U2 L R2 B L2 U' R
33.	29.11	D2 L' B R' D2 L' R' B2 F L2 D U B2 D U2 L U R2 U2 B'
34.	24.71	F2 R2 D U' F' L U L2 R' U F2 L' R' D2 U' B U2 B2 F2 L'
35.	29.90	R' B F' L2 R B' F' R' D' U' F2 L2 R F2 D U B' F U2 L'
36.	30.47	R U2 R' B D L' R B L R2 B F' D' U' L B' D2 L R' B
37.	29.72	D U' B2 F D' F' R D2 B D U F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B F
38.	24.38	B' F U2 B' D2 U2 L U' R B' F D' L' R B F U' B2 L2 R
39.	30.98	D B R' D' L' R2 B2 L' B' D U B2 F L2 D' U' L R D2 U
40.	29.05	B F' L2 F2 L' U' R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 U R' U2 B' D2 U' L R'
41.	26.71	U' B R' D' U' B' U' R' D2 R2 U' B F L' R B2 L D B2 F2
42.	31.43	L2 R D L' R D U R2 B' D2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 L' F2 L F2 U
43.	27.15	B' D' U' L2 R U' L2 B F R' D' U2 B' F2 R2 U2 L' R' D' B
44.	28.13	B' F' L R2 D U' F' D F' U2 F' L B2 F2 L2 R D' F L2 R2
45.	31.80	L R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L' R F2 D' R B' F R' D' U' B2 R' U2 B
46.	29.60	F U' F R2 B' U F L2 F' D B2 F2 R D2 U L' R U F2 D
47.	29.78	F2 D2 U2 B' L' D' B2 F2 D U2 B F' R' U' L' R' U' R B' L'
48.	29.44	R2 B' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F L R2 D U' R' B2 F' D L2 R' U L
49.	31.86	D2 R D U' L2 R D' U2 B' D2 U F' L2 B F D' U2 L R2 B'
50.	29.70	U L' R2 F L' R B2 D' U' L B F' D U F2 L2 R U' B F


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2012)

FINALLY. 4x4 sim 39.01


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

Best average of 100 from my 4x4 average of 500 (check Bapao's cube giveaway thread)

(1:25.31), 1:26.79, 1:44.02, 1:34.67, 1:33.36, 1:37.20, (1:22.13), 1:31.57, 1:46.61, 1:29.44, 1:43.58, 1:41.21, 1:31.50, 1:45.10, 1:47.65, 1:32.53, (1:48.44), 1:31.87, 1:43.40, 1:39.34, 1:40.06, 1:27.76, 1:29.72, 1:35.98, 1:38.35, (1:49.27), 1:39.08, 1:32.72, (1:50.82), (1:49.33), 1:39.79, 1:36.56, 1:47.68, 1:43.98, 1:47.41, 1:42.59, 1:38.60, 1:34.22, 1:31.40, 1:34.78, 1:34.50, 1:39.92, 1:37.81, 1:29.51, 1:35.50, 1:46.10, 1:36.54, 1:48.05, 1:38.40, 1:40.30, 1:33.54, 1:29.69, 1:35.34, 1:29.04, 1:30.30, 1:29.15, 1:38.41, 1:43.34, 1:30.68, 1:38.29, 1:35.77, 1:39.74, 1:41.12, 1:38.59, 1:38.38, 1:32.66, 1:33.10, 1:37.23, 1:44.58, 1:39.12, 1:46.37, 1:35.33, 1:32.79, 1:26.81, (1:24.09), 1:47.34, 1:37.16, 1:29.82, 1:40.22, 1:35.25, (1:50.92), 1:32.87, (1:22.85), 1:37.19, 1:42.47, 1:38.54, 1:43.86, 1:26.17, 1:34.57, 1:42.11, (1:25.35), 1:32.89, 1:29.15, 1:39.99, 1:32.10, 1:31.52, 1:29.39, 1:39.69, 1:31.64, 1:30.80, 1:27.93, 1:39.63

= 1:36.79 :OOO

1:32.00 Ao12
1:29.36 Ao5
1:19.83 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Best average of 100 from my 4x4 average of 500 (check Bapao's cube giveaway thread)
> 
> (1:25.31), 1:26.79, 1:44.02, 1:34.67, 1:33.36, 1:37.20, (1:22.13), 1:31.57, 1:46.61, 1:29.44, 1:43.58, 1:41.21, 1:31.50, 1:45.10, 1:47.65, 1:32.53, (1:48.44), 1:31.87, 1:43.40, 1:39.34, 1:40.06, 1:27.76, 1:29.72, 1:35.98, 1:38.35, (1:49.27), 1:39.08, 1:32.72, (1:50.82), (1:49.33), 1:39.79, 1:36.56, 1:47.68, 1:43.98, 1:47.41, 1:42.59, 1:38.60, 1:34.22, 1:31.40, 1:34.78, 1:34.50, 1:39.92, 1:37.81, 1:29.51, 1:35.50, 1:46.10, 1:36.54, 1:48.05, 1:38.40, 1:40.30, 1:33.54, 1:29.69, 1:35.34, 1:29.04, 1:30.30, 1:29.15, 1:38.41, 1:43.34, 1:30.68, 1:38.29, 1:35.77, 1:39.74, 1:41.12, 1:38.59, 1:38.38, 1:32.66, 1:33.10, 1:37.23, 1:44.58, 1:39.12, 1:46.37, 1:35.33, 1:32.79, 1:26.81, (1:24.09), 1:47.34, 1:37.16, 1:29.82, 1:40.22, 1:35.25, (1:50.92), 1:32.87, (1:22.85), 1:37.19, 1:42.47, 1:38.54, 1:43.86, 1:26.17, 1:34.57, 1:42.11, (1:25.35), 1:32.89, 1:29.15, 1:39.99, 1:32.10, 1:31.52, 1:29.39, 1:39.69, 1:31.64, 1:30.80, 1:27.93, 1:39.63
> 
> ...


 
OBLBL?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

Of course


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

My god jaycee. Youre insane.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Best average of 100 from my 4x4 average of 500 (check Bapao's cube giveaway thread)
> 
> (1:25.31), 1:26.79, 1:44.02, 1:34.67, 1:33.36, 1:37.20, (1:22.13), 1:31.57, 1:46.61, 1:29.44, 1:43.58, 1:41.21, 1:31.50, 1:45.10, 1:47.65, 1:32.53, (1:48.44), 1:31.87, 1:43.40, 1:39.34, 1:40.06, 1:27.76, 1:29.72, 1:35.98, 1:38.35, (1:49.27), 1:39.08, 1:32.72, (1:50.82), (1:49.33), 1:39.79, 1:36.56, 1:47.68, 1:43.98, 1:47.41, 1:42.59, 1:38.60, 1:34.22, 1:31.40, 1:34.78, 1:34.50, 1:39.92, 1:37.81, 1:29.51, 1:35.50, 1:46.10, 1:36.54, 1:48.05, 1:38.40, 1:40.30, 1:33.54, 1:29.69, 1:35.34, 1:29.04, 1:30.30, 1:29.15, 1:38.41, 1:43.34, 1:30.68, 1:38.29, 1:35.77, 1:39.74, 1:41.12, 1:38.59, 1:38.38, 1:32.66, 1:33.10, 1:37.23, 1:44.58, 1:39.12, 1:46.37, 1:35.33, 1:32.79, 1:26.81, (1:24.09), 1:47.34, 1:37.16, 1:29.82, 1:40.22, 1:35.25, (1:50.92), 1:32.87, (1:22.85), 1:37.19, 1:42.47, 1:38.54, 1:43.86, 1:26.17, 1:34.57, 1:42.11, (1:25.35), 1:32.89, 1:29.15, 1:39.99, 1:32.10, 1:31.52, 1:29.39, 1:39.69, 1:31.64, 1:30.80, 1:27.93, 1:39.63
> 
> ...



wat. I can't even sit through an Ao100 on 3x3...

Go do the Ao10000 challenge that qqwref made. You get one month to finish all those solves. Do it.


----------



## emolover (Feb 23, 2012)

You've done 500 OBLBL solves? I have done about 70.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> wat. I can't even sit through an Ao100 on 3x3...
> 
> Go do the Ao10000 challenge that qqwref made. You get one month to finish all those solves. Do it.


 
Ill do it. But on 3x3. Deadline = March 26. Start tomorrow.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> My god jaycee. Youre insane.


 
Thank you 



iEnjoyCubing said:


> wat. I can't even sit through an Ao100 on 3x3...
> 
> Go do the Ao10000 challenge that qqwref made. You get one month to finish all those solves. Do it.



The Ao500 took about a week  300 3x3 solves a day is a bit much , even for me  But I might give it a try. Hmph. 



emolover said:


> You've done 500 OBLBL solves? I have done about 70.


 
Probably more like 600, and my brain is all fried out T_T



PandaCuber said:


> Ill do it. But on 3x3. Deadline = March 26. Start tomorrow.


 
I shall join you, adventurous Panda!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 23, 2012)

More clock PBs! Got three of them:

13.12, 13.57, (9.12), 14.00, 11.34, 13.96, (14.98), 13.47, 13.69, 11.29, 10.99, 11.20

PB Single: 9.12
PB Ao5 (in green): 11.99
PB Ao12: 12.66

Yay


----------



## Julian (Feb 23, 2012)

8.83  U F L' B' R U L2 D' F' L' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2

x2 L D' R' F D2
R' U2 R U2 L U L'
R' U R L' U L
U' R U2 R' U R U R'
U' y R U R'
U2 R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 23, 2012)

Jaycee: You should do an avg of 500 with reduction or yau and see how much better (or worse) you get.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 23, 2012)

4:06.30 6x6 Single. 

Second solve of the night and the previous one was 5:06 lol

I looked up and was finishing OLL at like 3:45ish and then got double parity :fp

sub-4 gogogogo


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 23, 2012)

Finish modding the Shengshou 5x5. Avg5 1:43.97, avg12 1:45.85. Both PBs. And this cube is still only breaking in o_o


----------



## JyH (Feb 23, 2012)

8.81 

F B2 D2 B' F2 L2 R D' U' B' F2 L' D' F2 R' F' R' U2 F R2 L2 B' F' D U 

z'
D R D' R' D
y U R U' R' L U' L'
R U' R' U y R U' R'
L U2 L' U' L U L'
y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U2

46/8.81 = 5.22


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 23, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Finish modding the Shengshou 5x5. Avg5 1:43.97, avg12 1:45.85. Both PBs. And this cube is still only breaking in o_o


 
Really? You did the full Florianmod? Or just partial. How is it now?  Thanks a lot bro, I owe you one.  Hope you enjoy the cube, have fun!


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 23, 2012)

Everything, based on the information I obtained from browsing the forums, video uploading as we speak. Please sell it to me, I love it.

Oh yeah, 8x8 9:50.73, yay. Not as impressive as Dan's 9:00 first solve but whatever  With OP, breakdown approx 6:30-3:20-30.


----------



## slocuber (Feb 23, 2012)

6.28 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 B U B F' R' B D L2 B L' 

PLL skip. A really nice scramble.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 23, 2012)

1.21 2x2x2 sim

11 moves / 9.11 tps


----------



## Godmil (Feb 23, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Sim- 9.11 tps



How is that even possible?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 23, 2012)

It's not that hard to type 9 keystrokes in under a second.


----------



## Florian (Feb 23, 2012)

Average of 5: 47.91
1. 47.93 B' L' f F L' D2 R L2 B F' D L' U2 F r' u F R r u' B' F u2 r' F2 D2 L' U L2 r2 U2 D2 R L' u r B2 u' r2 F2 
2. 49.13 r2 U' B U' r2 R' L2 f2 L' B' D2 r D' u r2 L F2 R2 L2 B' u' R' u L' D' L f' r R F2 B' R' B' f' U' B r2 f2 B2 D2 
3. (53.31) L' U L r f2 r F2 R' L' u' r2 B2 u2 f u F u2 F U' L2 f2 R' r D' R B r' L u' U' B' L B' f D2 U' B L D2 u' 
4. 46.67 r' f' u' D2 r U' B2 U' r2 R2 B' r u' r' R u' L' B' r B L2 B L r R D' R2 U2 R' D2 L R2 f U f r2 U2 F r u2 
5. (45.76) R' B' D2 f F2 L2 U D2 F' U2 F f r L' B2 u' f2 D' R' r2 u2 B' L D2 F' R' U2 u' R B R r2 u2 R U f2 R D' U' R2


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 23, 2012)

I am getting better at CN

*Ao12*
20.05(Don't remember), 16.47(W), 16.30(O), 21.28(R), 18.12(R), 20.42(O), (14.55)(W), (21.68)(B), 20.77(B), 19.62(W), 21.52(R), 16.45(W) = *19.10* 


The five first solves were an Ao5 PB (CN) *18.21*

I know that there are many white crosses, but that is only beacuse some of those crosses were extremely easy.


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Feb 23, 2012)

sub 50 ao5 OH
first avarge i have done in a long time


----------



## JyH (Feb 23, 2012)

8.39 

R' F R2 B D2 F' D F D F D U' B2 D' U F2 D' U R2 D U2 B L F R 

z'
L F' L' U2 y' R U' R' D'
L U2 L' U' y R U' R'
y R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
U

42/8.39 = 5.01


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

Random 3x3 PB Ao5

(14.02), (17.35), 15.78, 16.83, 14.54 = 15.72

:O And Ao12!

17.22, 17.94, 18.01, 17.00, (18.36), 18.29, 15.30, (14.02), 17.35, 15.78, 16.83, 14.54, = 16.83


----------



## Czaroman93 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a little while ago, I did sub 4 on 7x7 - 3:59.12, redu was about 3:30.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 23, 2012)

14.66 ao100 *PB!*
13.96 ao12
13.53 ao5


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wasn't recording, PB is 9.65


----------



## BlakeJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Got my first sub 25 solve today. Just need to finish learning all the OLL algorithms and Ill be set..


----------



## emolover (Feb 23, 2012)

I accidentally better at OH during English today.

Single: 15.47
Two move cross with somewhat easy pairs, diagonal pi COLL, and Ub perm.
Average of 5: 20.40
20.71, 18.73, (22.47), (17.20), 21.76
Average of 12: 22.49
23.13, 22.62, 23.25, 23.34, (28.19), 20.71, 18.73, 22.47, (17.20), 21.76, 24.20, 24.75

I need to cube more often in English.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> diagonal pi COLL,


 
What's your alg for this?

I use R U' R' U2 L' U R U' L R' U2 R U R'.


----------



## Czaroman93 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-9x9x9/watch?u=4686
Well, could be sub 5:40, but still really nice!


----------



## emolover (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> What's your alg for this?
> 
> I use R U' R' U2 L' U R U' L R' U2 R U R'.


 
I use the same one.


----------



## Hershey (Feb 24, 2012)

Average of 5: 25.53
1. (23.26) F2 R' F2 U' R F' B' R2 U' F' D R' L U2 D' R F R2 D' R D U' L' F' D 
2. 26.09 L' F R' L D B2 D U' L U L R2 D2 R B2 D' U F2 R' U R' B' U2 B U2 
3. 25.36 R2 U L B' U D F' U' L' F2 L2 R B' R2 D R B' L2 U' B' F R U2 F2 B' 
4. (29.31) U2 F2 D F2 U2 B R B2 F D' U2 B F U2 F' L2 U R2 D2 F D' L U2 R' D 
5. 25.13 R2 U B' R2 F2 U R F2 U B D2 R2 B' U F R' D' U' B' F' L R' B' L D2 

PB with Roux method (no, I am not switching).


----------



## JyH (Feb 24, 2012)

best avg12: 11.86



Spoiler



11.26, 12.31, 11.20, (10.91), 11.85, 13.60, 13.14, 10.92, 11.93, (14.93), 11.13, 11.23



best avg100: 12.91



Spoiler



12.00, 12.98, 14.66, (10.45), 14.10+, 13.41, 12.04, 14.17, (16.17), 12.85, 11.43, 12.77, (10.41), 14.73, 15.28, 12.32, (16.26), 12.48, (10.44), 12.49, 11.48, 15.75, 12.36, 13.18, 13.47, 11.17, 13.10, (10.07), 12.77, 12.94, 15.61, 11.89, 11.12, 13.34, 13.13, 14.88, 13.96, 11.64, 13.14, 13.67, 14.15, 11.08, 15.15, 14.51, 10.75, 15.17, 13.62, 11.86, 11.71, 11.93, 14.83, 14.71, 14.65, 11.83, 13.60, 13.49, 11.50, 13.46, 15.69, 12.50, 12.23, 13.02, 14.05, 12.38, 11.70, 11.47, 12.06, 13.93, 15.85, (20.93), 13.32, 11.11, 15.48, 12.11, 11.71, 15.02, 14.15, 10.63, 11.49, 11.26, 12.31, 11.20, 10.91, 11.85, 13.60, 13.14, 10.92, 11.93, 14.93, 11.13, 11.23, (16.70), 12.28, (17.29+), 12.58, 11.70, (10.21), 12.63, 12.71, 11.64


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 24, 2012)

21.26 OH Single. PLL Skip


----------



## Mal (Feb 24, 2012)

After not doing much cubing for about 2 weeks, I think I should be happy.
OH R U scrambles: 
11.75 avg of 12

Session Average: 11.75
Best Time: 6.09
Worst Time: 17.45
Individual Times:
12.45, 13.15, 13.59, (17.45), 9.59, 10.61, 14.15, 11.32, 11.40, (6.09), 11.65, 9.59


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 24, 2012)

2.06, 2.02, 1.46, 2.19, 2.15, 2.27, 2.81, 2.18, 3.06, 2.47, 3.80, 2.22, 1.71, 2.05, 1.19, (1.18), 2.16, 2.97, 2.52, 1.86, 2.41, 1.25, 2.93, 2.61, 2.40, 1.88, 1.78, 3.66, 2.86, 1.93, 1.72, 1.93, 1.78, 1.68, 1.93, 2.30, 2.55, 2.83, 2.22, 1.97, 1.71, 2.90, 2.88, 3.05, 1.52, 2.15, 2.15, 2.88, 3.36, 1.31, 2.00, 1.86, 1.43, 2.18, 2.59, 1.88, 2.53, 3.06, 1.71, 2.05, 2.53, 1.84, 2.18, 1.91, 2.30, 3.53, 2.40, 2.00, 1.72, 2.43, 1.80, 3.05, 2.18, 2.53, 1.97, 2.46, 2.03, 2.22, 2.11, 2.56, (7.43), 1.55, 2.30, 2.16, 2.11, 2.34, 2.21, 1.94, 1.91, 2.09, 1.33, 2.55, 2.13, 2.68, 2.43, 2.30, 2.13, 1.61, 2.36, 2.19 = 2.24 2x2 average of 100!

2.21 is PB, so a little disappointing, but it's good to know I can still be fairly fast. Before this, my recent cubing has been terrible, possibly because my 2x2 sucked, or because I had home/school work with lots of handwriting so my hands got sore. My global median on PPT went up from 2.30 to 2.36. Now it is 2.34.  Also, I have done 331 solves so far today, and I'll do more later.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2012)

Czaroman93 said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-9x9x9/watch?u=4686
> Well, could be sub 5:40, but still really nice!


 
Wowowow great job.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 24, 2012)

Did 456 2x2 solves today, pretty good for a school day. Best time was 1.18, best average of 5 was 1.65, best average of 12 was 2.00, best average of 100 was 2.24, average and mean were DNFs, but median was 2.28.  I think I may finally be ready for my competition tomorrow.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 24, 2012)

4x4 (I know, I suck at 4x4 but this is funny )
feb. the 22nd: avg a bit over 2 mins (did maybe 5 solves)
feb. the 23rd: 1st solve: 1:30.xx (PB by 10 seconds) did about 30 soves that day. avg was about 1:40ish but a bit lower
lol?


----------



## Florian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hope i get a sub-8 tomorrow.

Non-Lucky and with G-Perm
1. 7.92 R2 B L' F2 R' U2 L U' L U F2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 
y2 
r' U' r' R D' R D' (7)
U L' U L U' L' U' L (8/15)
U2 R U' R' (4/19)
y R U R' (3/22)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R(8/30)
U2 U' (remember that) L F' L' U' L U F U' L' (11/41)
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 (13/54)

54/7.92=6.8

nice one


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 24, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Did 456 2x2 solves today, pretty good for a school day. Best time was 1.18, best average of 5 was 1.65, best average of 12 was 2.00, best average of 100 was 2.24, average and mean were DNFs, but median was 2.28.  I think I may finally be ready for my competition tomorrow.


 
All the best for your comp tomorrow!  My prediction: you'll smash the WR with a 2.07 avg!


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 24, 2012)

8x8 Mo3 ~10:13.xx. Timed with phone, hand scrambled.


----------



## Florian (Feb 24, 2012)

Average of 12: 49.05
Average of 5: 45.14


----------



## AndersB (Feb 24, 2012)

Master magic, first sub -3 avg5, 2.98!

3.70, 2.94, 2.82, 2.95, 3.05

I also did PB avg12, 3.26!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2012)

I know I rarely ever post in here, but this was a big one for me:
7x7x7 speedsolve single: 5:58.11. My first sub-6.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 24, 2012)

PB

Average of 12: 9.92
1. 9.03 F R2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 U' L' D2 B L' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' 
2. 9.44 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 L U' B F' D2 L' B2 D L F' 
3. 9.11 L F' R' U2 B' R2 L' F' U2 R' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 F2 
4. 12.17 F2 R B2 L D2 L' U' L F L2 B2 R B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 
5. 10.01 B R2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 L F D2 R' D U L' F' D' U' 
6. (13.26) D2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R U' R2 F' U' B' L' U' L U' 
7. 11.56 B L2 F D2 B R2 D2 F L2 F L2 U' L' R2 D R B2 D' R2 B' U2 
8. 9.58 R2 B' U2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F R B' L U' B2 L2 R D2 R U2 
9. 9.48 L' D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 B' F' R' F U2 L2 D' L' D' L' 
10. 9.14 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 D L' U' B D R2 D' B' R' U2 F2 
11. 9.65 R2 F' D B' U2 F L F2 L D B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 
12. (8.42) D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B' L' R' U' L2 B D F U' F2


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Feb 24, 2012)

AndersB said:


> Master magic, first sub -3 avg5, 2.98!
> 
> 3.70, 2.94, 2.82, 2.95, 3.05
> 
> I also did PB avg12, 3.26!



Nice, keep it up!


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 24, 2012)

Finally first sub50 4x4 avg5 
This was LONG overdue... I had way too many 50.xy averages before this.
Average of 5: 49.88


Spoiler



1. (46.84) F2 U L Uw Rw L Fw' F R2 L' Uw' B2 Rw R B L Rw2 F2 Fw U2 L2 B' Fw' Uw' B Uw' F2 U2 L2 Rw U' F' R2 Uw Fw' D Rw2 Uw B D'
2. (1:05.31) Rw' U2 Uw2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw D2 Uw' R2 Rw2 Uw' L2 F2 Uw' Rw Uw R2 L B Uw B' Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw' L U' F' B2 D L' B' L' U' Fw2 Uw' D B' D'
3. 51.70 Uw2 R' Rw' L Uw' U' R L' Rw' B2 U2 Rw' L D Rw2 R' L2 Uw' R' U' Rw2 B2 L2 D Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 Fw2 L Uw' U R Uw2 B2 D Rw D2
4. 48.83 Rw U' Fw' B' F Rw Uw2 L2 D' Rw F2 U Uw' Rw2 U' Fw B' L2 U2 Uw R' F2 Uw' Fw' L2 U2 F Uw2 U2 R' L Fw' Rw2 L' R2 D' Fw B2 U Rw2
5. 49.12 R F' L2 D2 U' R2 B' R' Rw Uw2 R2 B' U2 B U' B D2 Uw B Uw2 D' F B Fw D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 L2 B R Fw' D' F2 L2 U B2 L R2 Rw2


Also got a 42.66 single in the same session, if not PB then close.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

4x4 PB 1:08.95


----------



## emolover (Feb 24, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 4x4 PB 1:08.95


 
Is that with OBLBL? If so then you are very close to my PB.

What's your average?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

emolover said:


> Is that with OBLBL? If so then you are very close to my PB.
> 
> What's your average?


 
OFCOURSE!

~1:45

My times are coming down very quickly.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've broke my 3x3 PB average of 12 3 times today. I'm at 9.66 now.

And full step 6.90

F L2 D2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 B' R2 F' U' B2 F R2 D' B2 L U

X cross: x2 R D R' D L' D R2
F2L 2: y' R U R'
F2L 3: y' U2 R U R' U2 R U R'
F2L 4: U' y R' U2 R U R' U' R'
OLL: R' U R U' R U2 R'
PLL: U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2

6.5 TPS. Meh.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2012)

Oshhhhhhhhhhiiiiiitttt Panda! My single PB is 1:19! :O


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Oshhhhhhhhhhiiiiiitttt Panda! My single PB is 1:19! :O


 
<3 You still have faster average.


----------



## cparlette (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been on the brink of sub-1:40 on 4x4 for a while, and I just did a 1:26.62! Not only sub-1:40, but sub-1:30. I knew the solve was going smoothly but I didn't realize it was so fast. I finished out an average of 5 and got 1:46.10, which is my best Ao5 by a full 10 seconds. I used to hate 4x4 because of the parities, but I'm starting to not mind them and actually find 4x4 fun since getting a ShengShou v3.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 24, 2012)

Did beat my 3x3 single pb today. Now at 38.01 finally sub 40


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 25, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I've broke my 3x3 PB average of 12 3 times today. I'm at 9.66 now.
> 
> And full step 6.90
> 
> ...


 
I'm so proud.  Great job, Chris.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 25, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I've broke my 3x3 PB average of 12 3 times today. I'm at 9.66 now.
> 
> And full step 6.90
> 
> ...


 
Great work, now get it sub-9.5 and sub-10 avg100


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 25, 2012)

8.39, interesting solution

F D' L' B L U' B2 D2 L F L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 L2 U2 L2

x2
L F D' R' (D2 y) R2
y' U L' U L
y' U' R' U' R
y' U' L' U L
R U R' (mistake)
F R U R' U' F'
y U2 L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L U2


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 25, 2012)

Had an insane session yesterday got new PB Ao5 and several Ao12 PBs also 20.02 Full step 
Ao12 Pb including Ao5 Pb


1.	27.17	D' U2 B2 F D U2 L R D2 U' B' L2 D' U2 L' R D U F D'
*2.	25.25	D' F2 R2 D F2 D' U2 B' R B2 L2 D U2 B R' B F' R U L
3.	(20.02)	F' D U' R2 B2 F R' D' B L F L R U2 L F' R' B2 D' U'
4.	22.97	R2 D' U2 L B L2 U' R B2 F' R2 D' R2 D' U' B2 F R F' D'
5.	28.43	D' U L R' D' U2 B2 F' U2 B2 F R F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B F L2
6.	25.29	B' F D2 B D2 U' F' D2 L2 R' D L2 R B F L2 R' U' L U*
7.	(32.41)	U' L R' B R2 F' R D R2 U' L R2 B F' L2 R2 B' F L2 R'
8.	28.66	U B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R2 B2 R F U B2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' R
9.	29.71	B F' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 U' B2 F D2 U2 F' L R2 D' U L B2
10.	27.57	B2 L2 D U' F' D L' R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F R F2 L'
11.	25.41	F2 L' D2 L2 D U2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D U B' F' L2 D U'
12.	25.31	L' U B' R2 F' U' L R2 U B F2 D' L B' F L R2 B F U'
I also got a sub 30 Ao5 on camera, but the perspective is pretty bad, maybe I'll upload it the times were:
141.	28.36	U2 R2 B' L' F2 L' R B2 R D2 F' U' F' D' L R2 D2 U2 R2 B2
142.	22.57	D2 B2 D' U2 B R' B F2 L2 R U L2 R' D2 U' L2 R' D2 B2 R
143.	30.66+	L' R' B' F' D2 U R' D' U2 F D2 F2 D' U' F' D U B' L2 F
144.	29.51	D2 U2 F2 L' D F2 L D' B' F R B' L U' F' D2 U' B L' R2
145.	DNF	U B2 F2 L R' F' U2 L2 R2 U2 L F' D B F2 L R2 F2 L U'


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 25, 2012)

Did an average of 12 and got new single, Ao5 and Ao12 PB. First four solves was really nice for me, the fifth was really bad. To much pressure, misplaced f2l-pairs...twice. 

*Single:* 15.00 (So close to sub-15!!!  )
*Average of 5:* 18.26
*Average of 12:* 19.33

*Times*
18.04, 18.83, 17.91, 17.44, *27.30*, 22.20, 21.57, 19.50, 21.82, *15.00*, 19.74, 16.25


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 25, 2012)

3x3 12.68, 12.98, (12.22), (16.40), 12.54 = 12.73


----------



## Selkie (Feb 25, 2012)

3x3 pb ao12

Average of 12: 17.90
1. 18.52 R' U R' D2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 R' B' R' B' R U F D L2 D' 
2. (20.12) F2 U2 R' L' B' U2 R F2 L' F R' U' R F B L' B2 F U B' R2 L' F' R2 U' 
3. 18.32 R L2 F2 U2 L' D B' D' B2 R D2 U' F2 R' D2 L' F U R' D2 U F D2 B2 U2 
4. 18.90 U' F R B' R2 L U2 R2 F' U L2 R' B D' B2 D' R L D' F2 R D B' U' D 
5. (15.15) B F' L' F U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' U2 R D U2 F' U L U2 R L2 F2 U D2 R2 
6. 20.02 R U2 R2 L U2 F' B' L' B2 D' L F' U L' U' L2 U2 D' F L2 F B2 R2 F2 B 
7. 19.70 L2 B F' L' B2 D' B D L' U L' D' B2 L' R B' U F U' F2 R' L B' L2 B 
8. 16.33 B' R2 D F2 U R B L' R U' L U2 L2 F' L' D2 B2 L' D2 U B' F' L U' R2 
9. 16.49 U D' B' F2 D F B L' U F' R2 F' U' R U' B R L B R' U F' U D L' 
10. 17.29 B L2 U D2 B2 F R2 F2 B2 R2 L D B2 F L2 R' B R2 L' B' U2 F2 D' F' D' 
11. 18.08 D' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 L F2 D B L' U' B2 L R U' D2 R' D' B2 F L2 B' R' F' 
12. 15.31 B2 L F' B2 R2 U2 R' D2 F U F D B F' R2 U2 D' F2 U' B' R2 B2 D' R2 U'


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 25, 2012)

3x3 14.43 Avg of 100


Spoiler



12.68, 12.98, 12.22, 16.40, 12.54, 14.43, 13.80, 15.75, (16.65), 15.65, (18.02), 12.59, 14.84, 14.64, 13.41, 14.06, 15.77, 15.56, 14.28, 13.69, 13.49, 12.18, 14.83, 14.33, 14.44, 12.09, 16.03, 15.17, 14.47, 15.26, 16.12, 12.43, 14.44, (17.05), 14.76, 13.82, 13.90, 13.41, 15.00, 12.74, 15.48, 14.45, 13.89, 15.18, (12.05), 14.15, 13.83, 14.61, 15.09, 13.58, 15.86, 14.85, 14.53, 14.40, 16.39, 13.59, 12.69, (16.50), (11.86), 15.78, 16.47, 14.48, 13.97, 15.33, 15.05, 13.27, 14.74, 12.34, (11.04), 13.76, 14.87, 15.38, 14.44, 13.56, 14.75, 15.06, 15.79, 14.28, 15.10, 15.42, (12.08), (16.53), 14.95, 13.98, 13.31, 14.81, 15.61, (11.28), 12.72, 14.89, 14.66, 16.11, 16.08, 13.29, 15.00, 14.45, 15.16, 15.07, 14.05, 14.03

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.04
worst time: 18.02

current avg5: 14.52 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 12.73 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 14.67 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 14.03 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 14.43 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 14.43 (σ = 1.08)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 25, 2012)

*New PBs*

Ao3: 23.23 previously 23.90
Ao5: 25.03 previously 25.14
Ao12 25.62 previously 26.64
Ao100 28.05 previously 29.38



Spoiler



Rubik’s cube
Feb 25, 2012 8:52:08 AM – 10:37:51 AM

Mean: 28.05
Standard deviation: 3.99
Best Time: 19.07
Worst Time: 42.73

Best average of 5: 25.03
73-77 – (23.25) 24.06 25.12 (27.50) 25.91

Best average of 12: 25.62
70-81 – 25.15 28.71 (32.13) 23.25 24.06 25.12 27.50 25.91 27.37 26.45 22.77 (20.47)

1. 25.18 U’ B2 F2 U R2 D’ R2 U’ F2 R2 U2 F R F R B2 L F R F’ D2 U’
2. 34.57 R2 B2 U’ R2 D2 L2 D U’ R2 F2 R’ F R B’ U2 L2 D B’ D2 R’ U
3. 28.34 L2 U R2 D’ B2 L2 F2 R2 U’ B2 D2 R D L2 B’ L2 F’ L2 U R’ D2 R’
4. 33.52 U F2 D’ F2 U F2 U’ R2 F2 R2 D’ R’ B2 R’ F U’ L2 B’ L’ F L
5. 22.75 U’ F2 U’ F2 U L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 B’ R D2 R2 D’ L U F’ L F D’
6. 30.42 R2 U R2 U’ F2 U’ B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L’ B2 D2 U’ B R2 L’ U B D U’
7. 25.31 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U’ L2 U2 B2 L’ U’ F2 L’ U’ R2 L B U’ R’
8. 26.95 D’ L2 D’ R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L’ B’ D U’ R2 U F’ L’ U2 F2 U’
9. 22.88 R2 L2 D B2 L2 D’ U L2 F2 U F’ D2 F R’ D’ L’ B’ D’ F’ R’ U’
10. 31.28 U2 B2 D’ R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 L U R B U B’ U2 F’ R’ L2 D’
11. 33.31 R2 U’ L2 D’ F2 D L2 B2 F2 U’ F2 R F U R B’ L’ F’ R D’ R2 U’
12. 28.95 D2 B2 U’ F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 R’ D R F’ L’ U2 R2 F L D2
13. 33.48 L2 U’ F2 L2 D2 B2 U’ R2 F2 U’ F R2 L B2 R’ B’ U2 F U’ B L’
14. 27.76 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D’ L2 B2 U2 F2 U F’ U L2 U L F2 D B’ D2 R’
15. 32.86 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D’ L2 U2 B2 L2 F’ U’ R B’ R2 B’ D2 B2 L
16. 27.88 U F2 U’ F2 U F2 U’ R2 D’ L2 D’ R L2 U’ B L’ F’ R F’ D’ L U’
17. 28.50 R2 F2 U’ B2 U’ R2 U2 B2 F2 U L’ F D’ B L B’ D’ R L2 F2 L’
18. 29.11 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 B L’ D2 R’ U2 L2 U’ B2 F U’ R2
19. 24.78 D F2 D’ F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B’ F’ U’ L2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 L2
20. 29.28 L2 U2 L2 D’ F2 R2 L2 D L2 U’ B2 R’ F D2 F2 U R’ B D F2 R’ U
21. 33.97 L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D’ L2 D’ B2 R L F’ L U L’ B’ U’ L’ D’
22. 42.73 U’ R2 U L2 F2 U’ F2 R2 U B2 L2 F D L B2 R D2 U’ B F2 R’
23. 26.02 U R2 D’ L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B U’ F U B2 R’ B D2 R’ D U2
24. 29.03 F2 L2 D L2 D’ R2 U R2 U2 F2 R’ U B F’ L2 F2 D2 U’ R’ U L2
25. 27.27 L2 U’ B2 F2 D F2 R2 D U’ R2 U’ B’ L F U F D B’ L’ B’ F2 U’
26. 30.36 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 R’ B’ U2 L’ F’ R2 B U2 R U
27. 30.01 L2 F2 R2 U’ B2 F2 U’ B2 D F2 U B’ U’ L’ B’ D’ F2 U’ B2 R2 L’ U2
28. 31.56 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L F’ D’ R’ U’ B R’ L2 D F’ R
29. 25.36 L2 D’ U’ R2 L2 D’ R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L’ B D’ B D R L’ U’ B’ L2
30. 25.51 D U L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 L’ U F’ R2 U2 R2 D2 R’ L’ B’ U2
31. 25.64 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 U’ F2 D R2 D2 B’ D’ U B2 D’ L D2 B’ R2 F
32. 27.14 U F2 L2 D’ R2 D’ F2 R2 D’ B2 U F D B2 R’ B D L2 F’ L D’ U
33. 27.82 R2 F2 L2 F2 D’ L2 D U B2 D’ U’ R’ F’ U2 F U2 F D F’ L’ D2 U2
34. 22.62 L2 F2 L2 D2 U’ B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L’ B U2 R’ U2 L B L2 U2 L U’
35. 27.92 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D’ F2 U’ L2 D’ F’ R’ F R2 D2 U’ B D’ F2 R’ U’
36. 29.72 B2 U’ R2 D’ B2 R2 D’ L2 U’ F2 L2 B R B L2 B U’ R’ F R U
37. 19.07 F2 D R2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U’ R2 F’ R D R’ B R F2 D2 U’
38. 31.06 D’ B2 D2 U L2 U R2 B2 D’ R2 U2 B R’ B2 D2 U F R B2 U’ F
39. 30.66 D2 U’ B2 D’ B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 B’ L’ U2 B D2 L’ B’ D’ F D’ U
40. 32.55 R2 D’ U R2 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 R U R2 F D’ L B F’ L’ B2 D2
41. 24.09 B2 U’ B2 U L2 D’ B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F’ D F L D2 U F2 L’ B D2 U2
42. 39.42 F2 D’ R2 U2 R2 F2 D’ U2 R2 U R’ F’ D’ U2 L B2 R B’ U F’ U
43. 25.39 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D’ B2 F2 U’ F2 U’ B’ R’ B U’ B D F’ U R L’
44. 26.09 D’ B2 D2 B2 D’ L2 B2 D’ R2 U R2 F R2 L2 D B’ U’ R F2 L U’ L
45. 29.45 B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 F D’ U R U2 F’ D’ U L
46. 24.34 R2 U2 F2 U’ R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U F R’ F2 R B’ U’ F2 L B’ R’ U’
47. 23.44 D L2 U B2 D B2 U’ R2 F2 D F’ D2 R L’ B’ L’ F R2 D L2
48. 31.91 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 U’ R2 F D2 B F L’ U R’ F’ D L’
49. 27.18 B2 L2 B2 U’ R2 F2 D’ F2 U’ B2 U2 R’ U F D2 F2 D2 B2 R’ F’ U2
50. 26.23 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U R U’ R’ B2 F’ R2 U L’ F’ R2
51. 27.74 R2 D’ B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D’ B2 D B’ L’ D U’ B’ R D2 L2 D’
52. 27.04 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U’ F2 R2 B2 L F’ U R’ L B’ L2 B’ L’ D2 U’
53. 37.58 B2 R2 L2 D2 U’ L2 U’ B2 U F2 U L’ F U’ B’ U L2 U’ F D’ F’ L
54. 27.96 U’ L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D’ F2 U’ R B U R’ D’ F’ U2 R D R’
55. 24.27 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U R2 B’ L’ F2 R’ F2 D R L2 B’ F L’
56. 25.26 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U’ B2 R2 U R2 D R’ F2 L B’ D’ L D L2 B D’ U2
57. 29.29 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D’ B2 R2 L2 D U2 F’ U B’ L U R2 D’ L’ B L D’
58. 28.07 F2 U’ R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L F’ D B’ U’ L2 D’ F R’ B2 L2
59. 28.34 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 R B D B’ D2 F’ D’ B2 L B’ U
60. 24.08 D2 R2 U’ R2 U B2 D R2 U’ R2 U’ L’ F D2 B’ F2 U L’ F D U2
61. 26.06 R2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U’ R2 F’ R D’ B’ D’ B U2 F’ R L D2
62. 24.20 L2 U’ R2 F2 R2 U’ R2 D U2 R2 D L’ F’ U2 L U2 B’ F D F D2
63. 26.11 D2 F2 U’ B2 U’ B2 U’ R2 U2 B2 F2 R L U’ B2 L D R’ B D2 F
64. 27.76 U’ F2 R2 D’ L2 D B2 U’ B2 D R’ F’ D2 L’ D’ L’ F2 D2
65. 24.91 F2 D’ R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D’ R2 D’ F2 R F’ L2 U F’ D’ B U’ L2 B’ D’
66. 31.92 B2 D F2 D B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 R D2 L’ B’ L2 F L D’ F’ L U2
67. 23.90 D2 B2 F2 D’ R2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 B’ D F2 R2 U’ L F2 U2 B U2
68. 28.97 F2 L2 D’ R2 D’ F2 U’ R2 F2 R2 D R’ D’ B’ L2 B’ D2 F2 U2 F’
69. 27.21 R2 U2 F2 U’ R2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 R’ U F2 L U2 F’ D’ L2 U’ B’
70. 25.15 U’ R2 D’ R2 F2 L2 F2 D’ B2 R2 U’ F’ L B D’ U’ L’ U2 B R U2 L2
71. 28.71 R2 L2 B2 D’ B2 D B2 U’ R2 U’ F’ R’ B2 F2 U’ F2 D U’ F’ L2
72. 32.13 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D’ B2 U2 L R2 D2 B’ R2 F R’ B2 U R
73. 23.25 D U B2 D’ L2 B2 D’ F2 D2 F2 U’ B F’ U B2 L’ D B L’ U’ L’
74. 24.06 D B2 F2 U L2 D’ F2 L2 U’ L2 D’ L B U R B F2 L’ F’ L2 U2 L’
75. 25.12 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U’ R2 U2 B2 D’ L R2 B’ R2 D U F U B R’
76. 27.50 D R2 U2 L2 U’ L2 D B2 U L2 F2 L’ B D2 L2 F’ U R D2 F’ R2
77. 25.91 U L2 B2 U’ F2 R2 D F2 D’ R’ U2 L B D’ F’ U2 F’ U R’
78. 27.37 D2 B2 D’ U2 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 B’ R2 B D’ R’ F U2 L’ F D F
79. 26.45 R2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 U’ F2 L B’ D2 F2 L’ F R B’ R L
80. 22.77 L2 U’ F2 R2 D’ R2 D’ F2 D2 L2 U R D U L’ D B L’ B U’ L2
81. 20.47 U F2 L2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 D’ B2 R D B2 F2 D2 F L F2 R2 D
82. 34.63 U’ L2 F2 D’ R2 U’ B2 D2 U’ R2 D2 B L F’ L2 F’ R F L’ U F2 U’
83. 31.19 U’ B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U’ R2 D B2 L2 F R L’ B’ U’ R U R’ D F’
84. 26.52 L2 D’ R2 D B2 L2 U’ R2 U2 R2 F L D F2 L2 F R’ U’ R’ L U’
85. 27.61 D’ R2 L2 U’ F2 D L2 D’ B2 D2 R’ D’ F2 L2 F’ U’ R2 B’ D R’ D
86. 28.02 B2 D’ B2 D’ L2 U’ L2 F2 U L2 U R’ U’ L U B’ U2 F D2 U’ L D’
87. 35.41 D’ F2 R2 L2 D’ B2 F2 L2 U R2 U’ R L’ B L D2 F’ U’ R’ B R2 U
88. 23.52 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U2 R’ F’ U2 L2 D L F2 D F’ D2 L’
89. 32.00 D L2 D’ B2 D’ B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L’ D’ B2 R’ L2 F U B’ D R’
90. 27.77 L2 D L2 B2 U’ F2 D’ R2 U2 F2 D F R2 F L2 B L’ D2 U2 F’ R’ U
91. 25.15 L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 U’ B’ L2 B L’ B2 D’ L’ U L2 D U2
92. 32.14 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 U’ L’ F2 U L’ F L2 D R B L’ U2
93. 28.57 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U’ L2 U2 L’ U B’ D’ F’ R F L’ U’ B U’
94. 25.09 U R2 F2 D2 U R2 U’ R2 B2 U L2 F’ D R’ D’ R’ F U R2 D’ L2
95. 35.05 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D2 U’ B2 U2 R’ D’ F2 D2 B R2 D’ F2 R D’ U’
96. 21.27 U B2 U’ F2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U’ B’ L U2 B D’ R L D B2 U2
97. 23.58 L2 F2 R2 U’ F2 D’ R2 L2 B2 L2 D’ B R F L D’ R D2 U B L2
98. 27.08 B2 D R2 F2 U’ R2 D’ B2 D L2 U’ F’ U’ L’ D L’ B F’ R’ F2 R2 U2
99. 32.73 D2 B2 U’ F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D’ L’ F’ R’ D2 U2 L2 F R’ U2
100. 28.12 U’ F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U’ R2 U’ B’ D L’ B2 F L’ D’ R2 D’


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

5x5 : 4:16.57

I need to practice this more. OBLBL.


----------



## emolover (Feb 25, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 5x5 : 4:16.57
> 
> I need to practice this more. OBLBL.


 
I hate doing OBLBL on 5x5+.

Times for them are

5x5: 2:56
6x6: Dunno probably Mid 6
7x7: 9:23


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 25, 2012)

first sub 20 official average


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> I hate doing OBLBL on 5x5+.
> 
> Times for them are
> 
> ...


 
Still fast. I like oblbl.


----------



## emolover (Feb 25, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Still fast. I like oblbl.


 
My other PB's with reduction are

5x5: 1:34
6x6: 2:54
7x7: 3:56


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2012)

4x4 PB single, even beating my old Reduction PB! - 1:06.94, OBLBL PB by almost 13 seconds.

Scramble with Yellow on U and Orange on F - F R u2 B2 U r D2 f' r2 u R L f2 R' F D R2 B r' B R B2 U2 F2 u' r f L' B' f L F2 R' D2 r2 F2 U D' F' R2 (lowercase is wide turn)

In solve : _w is a wide turn, and lowercase is slice turn.

Rw' U' F2 Rw // 2 opposite centers (4)
z x2 L' U' Rw' U L U' Rw2 3R' U // Square (9/13)
x' U2 R Rw2' L F // Rouxblock (5/18)
Rw U l2' U2 l' Rw2 U' l' // First row of centers (8/26)
U 3R F R' F' 3R2 U R2' U' 3R // Second "layer" (10/36)
U' Rw' U Rw U Rw2 U Rw2 U2 Rw U' Rw U' Rw' U2' Rw // Centers (16/52) (blah inefficient)
U' R2' Rw U' R U r2 U R2 U' r // Petrus block (11/67)
z' y' Uw U L' U' L Uw' // 2 degdes (6/73)
F' U R' F R F' Uw' R U2 R' *Uw* // 1 degde (11/84)
*Uw* U L' U' L Uw' // 2 dedges (6/90)
R' F R Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // Edge pairing finished (12/102)
F R U2 R' // EO (4/106)
y' R2' U' R2 U2 R U2 *R'* // F3L and COLL (7/113)
*R2* U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL (11/124)

Movecount does not include rotations. Two moves cancelled = 122 moves.

Holy awesome. :O


----------



## emolover (Feb 25, 2012)

Phew... good... I am still winning.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, yes. I still average ~1:35.


----------



## emolover (Feb 25, 2012)

I feel as if I should have a sub 1 because my last average of 12 was 1:17 yet my PB is 1:05.


----------



## verdito (Feb 25, 2012)

2x2
Average of 5: 2.40
1. (1.73) 
2. 2.64 
3. (3.91) 
4. 2.52 
5. 2.03 

Average of 12: 3.45
1. 3.83 
2. 3.95 
3. 4.14 
4. 4.80 
5. (4.83) 
6. 2.88 
7. 3.84 
8. (1.73) 
9. 2.64 
10. 3.91 
11. 2.52 
12. 2.03


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 25, 2012)

new PB single 14,45 (PLL skip) and new PB ao5: 21,82


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2012)

First sub-1:30 Ao12 - 1:28.90

1:27.90, 1:31.73, (1:06.94), 1:33.91, 1:26.38, 1:25.81, 1:27.83, 1:23.50, 1:35.55, 1:29.44, 1:26.91, (1:38.69)

Solves 3-7 are PB Ao5, 1:26.67


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 26, 2012)

Sq-1

Best average of 5: 14.30
6-10 - 13.23 13.60 16.06 (17.77) (12.03)

Best average of 12: 16.53
3-14 - 14.95 18.07 (28.35) 13.23 13.60 16.06 17.77 (12.03) 19.10 14.94 18.34 19.20

Some really easy scrambles:

1. 11.57 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (2,0)
2. 40.54 (1,3) / (-1,5) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,0)
3. 14.95 (-2,0) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (3,-3) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (5,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,3) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0)
4. 18.07 (1,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,-3) / (-5,0)
5. 28.35 (0,2) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,2)
6. 13.23 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,-3) / (5,0)
7. 13.60 (3,-1) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,2) /
8. 16.06 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,2)
9. 17.77 (4,3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (4,0) / (2,0)
10. 12.03 (-2,3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-4) /
11. 19.10 (1,0) / (2,-4) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (-4,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,-2) / (-2,0)
12. 14.94 (0,5) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,-2) / (5,0)
13. 18.34 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (-1,2) /
14. 19.20 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (-2,4) / (0,-3)


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 26, 2012)

16.6x Official average, 14.34 Official single. Both 3x3.
1:07.xy Official 4x4 single, don't know the average yet.
1:58.xy Official megaminx single, 2:13.xy average, both sucked, but I still got third. First ever podium at my fourth comp.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2012)

12.21 average of 50 on qcube. Not particularly fast, just did it to see how many times I got each time. Quite surprised there were so many 10s. Fastest solve was 9.02, slowest was 39.73 (I kept messing up the H OLL, then I messed up a G perm and had to resolve the whole cube).

9: 6
10: 16
11: 6
12: 6
13: 7
14: 3
15: 2
>15: 4 (39 and 3 18s)


----------



## emolover (Feb 26, 2012)

Did my first ever average of 12 on qcube.

45.317 34.37 27.459 (53.497) 33.065 34.513 39.329 41.096 (26.435) 51.701 44.89 41.68 => 39.342


----------



## mwcuber98 (Feb 26, 2012)

I know I'm a noob, but I'm pretty happy with these results since I've only been cubing for about a week.
PB Ao5 (1:41:42): 
1:56:50
2:06:06
1:34:47
1:33:29
1:18:89(lucky)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

Might start working on 2x2
avg12: 5.00 (σ = 1.15)
3.34, 4.83, 3.92, 5.57, 3.71, 6.25, 6.50, 5.43, 7.68, 6.25, 3.52, 3.97


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 26, 2012)

1.78 AO5
1.97 AO12.
AO100 was super crap. (was like 2.38)

Going to be doing a loooottt of 2x2, I have 4 rounds of 2x2 coming up this next month.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 26, 2012)

2x2:

4.60, 7.77, 5.79, 3.87, 5.19, 6.02, 4.36, (3.53), 4.62, 7.13, 6.19, (DNF)

PB Ao5 (in green): 4.47
PB Ao12: 5.55


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 26, 2012)

13.87 ao12 and a 10.71 single earlier today


----------



## emolover (Feb 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Might start working on 2x2
> avg12: 5.00 (σ = 1.15)
> 3.34, 4.83, 3.92, 5.57, 3.71, 6.25, 6.50, 5.43, 7.68, 6.25, 3.52, 3.97


 
Do you use your CLL's for this? Do Ortega and Guimond if you want some speed and few algorithms.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

How fast can you anti-sune? My Pb for today...
avg12: 0.78 (σ = 0.06)
0.73, 0.69, 0.78, 0.84, 0.85, 0.70, 0.95, 0.78, 0.77, 0.84, 0.62, 0.80



emolover said:


> Do you use your CLL's for this? Do Ortega and Guimond if you want some speed and few algorithms.


 
I use CMLL 
Need to learn those methods first...Tomorrow


----------



## emolover (Feb 26, 2012)

PB sim average of 5 on qcube

34.97 24.324 (35.649) (22.448) 30.335 => 29.876



PandaCuber said:


> How fast can you anti-sune? My Pb for today...
> avg12: 0.78 (σ = 0.06)
> 0.73, 0.69, 0.78, 0.84, 0.85, 0.70, 0.95, 0.78, 0.77, 0.84, 0.62, 0.80


 
First try got a .629

First sub 20 sim!!!

19.184

1 2 | 2 1 68 @ 3.54


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2012)

Managed to get a 22 second solve with an orange cross.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 26, 2012)

7.67 oll skip

http://tinyurl.com/algx2B2R-U-R-Fy

7.67 B2 F2 U2 R F2 R F2 D2 B2 L' D F' U' F' L' D' B R' U2

x2 B2 R' U' R' F y' F' D U R' D (lol dat cross)
U' L' U L
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' 
y R U' R'
U' R' U' R
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

6.52 htps


----------



## Brest (Feb 26, 2012)

U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B' D R2 B R' L B2 U2 B R' D'

x' z U' R' F2 U'
l U R' U' L U2 L'
U L' U L
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R'
M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2'
alg.garron
12.01sec / 48HTM / 3.91htps


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 26, 2012)

5x5 single 1:30.51, avg5 1:40.82, avg12 1:46.37. I'm not sure if 1:30 is my PB but it's definitely close. After centers I had 2 tredges already paired up :O And then the avg12 just went downhill with all the 1:50s popping up. Green denotes the avg5. Shengshou 5x5 

1:39.42, 1:53.39, 1:40.81, 1:53.83, 1:40.18, (1:30.51), 1:41.83, 1:40.46, 1:43.45, 1:54.96, 1:55.37, (1:57.58)


----------



## APdRF (Feb 26, 2012)

4x4x4 cube
26-feb-2012 10:49:07 - 11:07:34

Mean: 1:00.61
Average: 1:00.61
Best Time: 50.69
Median: 1:01.24
Worst Time: 1:10.53
Standard deviation: 5.12

Best average of 5: 57.97
5-9 - 52.65 1:01.97 59.28 (1:10.53) (50.69)

Best average of 12: 1:00.61
1-12 - 1:01.03 1:02.94 1:00.13 1:04.90 52.65 1:01.97 59.28 (1:10.53) (50.69) 1:01.44 1:04.43 57.31

1. 1:01.03 Uw' Rw2 D Fw' L F L2 Uw2 F' U2 Uw' D L Rw' B' U2 D' F B' L' Fw B2 U Rw2 F L R' Fw R2 U Fw Rw2 U' F L' U2 F Rw Fw' B'
2. 1:02.94 Fw2 Rw2 B' D F' Fw U2 B' Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw R2 B2 U2 D Fw2 D F' D' Rw F' Rw F R2 U Fw R U2 B R U Uw L U F2 L' F' Fw2 D
3. 1:00.13 Rw2 F Uw2 D2 F U2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 D' Rw U Fw2 D Fw D' R Fw' B2 U Uw D2 R2 U' Fw U2 Rw2 R2 B2 L' R F D' F2 Fw Uw2 L'
4. 1:04.90 R Fw2 Uw' D F' Fw Rw' Uw L Fw Rw2 U' F' Fw' L Rw' R' D' Fw2 U Uw F2 Fw' L Rw2 F2 U Fw' Uw' D2 F Fw' B L U' D2 F2 B2 Uw R'
5. 52.65 R' Uw2 B' Uw' D' Fw B' Rw2 R' B2 Uw' Rw U2 D F L' Uw2 L2 B L U L2 U' Uw B' U2 Fw' B' U' Uw2 Fw U' L2 Rw2 Uw B2 U D' F R
6. 1:01.97 Rw F U2 L' U D2 F L' U' L2 D L' F' U2 L Fw' B' Uw F2 B' Rw2 R' F2 Fw2 U' Uw D' Fw' U2 L2 D2 F Fw' B U' F2 U' Uw2 D L2
7. 59.28 L2 F Fw Rw' R2 B2 U2 R2 Uw' B' U D Fw D R U' Uw' R2 F2 Fw' D L' R2 F L2 Rw F B L2 Rw' R U' L2 Fw B' Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw
8. 1:10.53 F' L' D F' U2 D2 Rw Fw2 B L2 B U2 F' Fw U D' Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw L' R B2 U L' B' L' Uw2 B2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 F U' Uw2 L' Rw' D
9. 50.69 Uw L R U L R F2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 B2 Rw R D F2 Fw' L Rw U2 Uw2 Fw' B2 Uw' F' U2 Uw F B2 L2 B' L R2 B' Rw' D2 Fw' R U2
10. 1:01.44 U' Uw' Fw' B' U Uw2 B D F2 R' F2 Fw Uw L2 Rw2 R' F L Rw2 B' L2 Uw B D F2 Fw' L' Fw' U' Uw Rw' F' B2 L' F2 Fw L2 Fw' D' L
11. 1:04.43 F2 Fw2 Rw' D F' Rw F' Fw' B2 Rw' U' Rw2 F' L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 D F2 D L' B' U2 R B2 Uw2 Fw2 L' D' Fw2 R' U' Fw' U D' L2 Rw2 B
12. 57.31 Fw U2 B Uw D B2 L Uw' L F' Uw2 B' R' D F' Fw R' U' L Fw Uw' R' F Uw' Rw Fw B' L' Uw' Fw' B' U F2 U2 Uw D' Rw D2 Fw2 Rw'


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 26, 2012)

Was fooling around with OH and I got an LL skip wat. Second ever in my life.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2012)

(53.63), 46.20, 46.49, 47.90, 48.64, 51.52, 44.31, 49.60, 48.61, 41.81, 45.41, (40.68) = *47.05 avg12*
(39.60), (49.96), 47.81, 44.22, 42.08 = *44.70 avg5*

Also 38.59 single, which finally beats my official single


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 26, 2012)

58.31 4x4 single, first sub1 in a while


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 26, 2012)

15.35, 16.64, (21.62), (14.79), 20.22
Pb single and average


----------



## Selkie (Feb 26, 2012)

Took ages to break sub 18, now the 4th ao12 in 24 hours below 18s:-

Average of 12: 17.73
1. 18.49 F U R2 B2 F L R2 D2 B F U L R2 U' F U2 B' U' F B' U2 F' R B' D 
2. 19.70 F R F' R D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F L U F2 B' R' U2 L' U D' F D L R2 D2 R2 
3. 15.72 F2 L2 F2 D B' U' R' B' R2 F2 B L' F' U2 R L' U2 D F2 L B U2 F' B' R' 
4. 17.80 U2 R2 B' L' F' L2 D U R' D' B F2 U2 R2 F' U B' R' B D B' D B' L' B2 
5. 19.14 F' R2 L' D U2 R' F2 L' D F2 U' B U D R2 D R' B' L2 D' L2 R' F B2 L2 
6. (15.22) U' L2 F2 B' U2 R2 U' F' B' D' R D B U R B2 R' L B D2 B' D2 B' L U2 
7. 18.93 B' L' R F R' U B' D2 R' U B2 F L R B D2 B F L' R B2 U2 L' B2 U2 
8. 16.64 D2 L F' D L B2 F L R U L2 U' F' L' B' L' B2 R L B F' R' B' R2 F2 
9. 18.22 F2 B D2 L' D2 F B' R2 B' R' F U L2 B2 L R2 D2 B L' U' B U B' R2 F' 
10. (24.04) U' B' F' D' R' L B' F D L' D U' B2 L' B2 F R' D' B2 U' F B' L2 U F2 
11. 16.53 F2 U2 L' B2 L R2 D2 B2 U' F U' F D' R2 F D' F U2 D2 L' F R U2 B' R' 
12. 16.10 U' L' R U2 F2 D2 R D2 U' L' D B' F U' B2 L2 D' U R' B2 R' B' R L' B2


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

Using CFOP 
25.13 (σ = 1.33)
26.02, 18.55, 23.60, 28.91, 25.77
Gahhh Cross-F2l transition.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 26, 2012)

Freefrop Avg 12 15.47

I'm getting there. Learned all the dot cases. Like 30 or 40 left X_X


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 26, 2012)

4x4 PBs 
Average of 5: 48.72 (solves 1 to 5)
Average of 12: 51.15


Spoiler



1. (46.15) D2 F2 D' U F' Rw R U2 Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw' D2 U L' R2 U2 B' Rw2 L' R' Fw B Rw' D2 Fw2 L B' Rw2 F' U2 R2 U B2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw' R B
2. 49.36 L' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw R Fw' U Fw' U B' F D' Rw R Fw' R' B2 D2 F' U' F' L' B' Rw Fw2 D2 B F2 R2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' F Uw L' R B'
3. 47.09 L' Uw Rw2 L2 B L' Uw Rw' D' R' B2 Rw' F Rw' R L2 Fw Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw R U' Rw Uw' D L2 B2 F2 L U2 Fw' Uw' R' L' Uw2 D' Rw2 B U
4. 49.72 Fw F U' B2 L R' F2 Fw2 B2 D2 Uw R B F2 D2 Rw2 F' B2 L' D' F R' F L2 D2 Uw' R2 Rw' U Fw' U L' Rw' F2 D U2 Fw' F2 U' Fw2
5. 51.15 U' Fw2 Uw F2 L2 B2 L' Fw R' L2 Uw2 Fw2 D U Uw2 B D2 B2 R D2 Uw Fw Uw2 R2 Rw2 Uw' R' Rw' D2 R' U B F' Rw2 F Uw2 U' L2 R' D2
6. (59.48) Rw2 R L' B' F2 Fw L D Rw F2 R2 Uw' D Rw D Uw' B L Fw2 Uw D' R2 Uw U' B2 D' Rw2 Uw' L' F' D' L' D2 B D R' F U' B' U2
7. 52.76 F' B2 Fw R2 L2 D U L2 F R' L2 Uw' U B R2 Uw2 F' B2 D' L2 B U2 Uw' L' Rw' F' L2 B2 Rw2 D2 B' Fw R D B' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 R
8. 49.83 Rw' R' L F2 Fw2 Uw' B2 R' Uw' Rw2 D' U' B' D2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F R' B2 Fw R2 U Fw' U2 L' F' R Uw' Rw B2 L F2 B Rw' Fw2 Rw2 U' B2 R2
9. 52.72 Fw2 D' Uw F2 Fw Rw' U' B Fw U2 Uw F Fw U R Rw2 D L Uw Fw' B U L' U' L B' Rw Fw2 R Fw F' U2 Uw' F2 Uw2 L2 D L2 Fw2 Uw'
10. 58.25 U2 L2 B2 R D B' Rw' Fw' L' U' R' D2 R F' R Uw F2 Fw U2 D2 L2 Uw2 R Fw2 B L' Fw' Rw2 L2 D F B2 Rw2 B L Uw' Fw' Rw' U2 F
11. 52.19 F R2 D' U2 Fw Uw2 Fw L2 Rw2 U D' R Uw2 D Rw2 R' D' U' R' L2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 D2 Fw' B' R' Rw' U2 Rw2 U' F' Uw R Rw' L U' D'
12. 48.47 U' F' Rw' R L D2 B D Rw' B U Rw2 B D' B2 R U2 D2 Fw R2 D' B D2 L Rw2 U2 Rw' R2 F D B R U2 D2 Rw2 R Uw' B L' F2


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 26, 2012)

1:07.78, 1:04.43, 1:12.02, 1:08.08, 1:07.21, 54.81, 1:05.15, 1:04.90, 54.25, 1:19.40, 1:03.18, 1:11.44

avg5: 1:01.62 
avg12: 1:05.90

edit:
1:47.52, 1:43.77, 1:49.69, 1:52.41, 1:48.94, 1:50.03, 1:42.03, 1:45.90, 1:48.09, 1:58.80, 1:47.09, 1:45.36

avg5: 1:47.03 (σ = 1.10)
avg12: 1:47.88 (σ = 2.53)


----------



## timeless (Feb 27, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh ao5: 29.46
> oh ao12: 32.16
> 1. 31.01 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B' U2 R B' F2 R U2 F L D'
> 2. 37.07 L B' R F2 B R U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F
> ...



oh ao5: 29.97
ao12: 31.62
1. 36.44 L2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 B D' U2 L' U' F D' L U2 L2 B'
2. 31.52 B' D2 F L2 U2 F D2 F R2 F L2 R B R2 D L2 U F' L2 U'
3. 35.67 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 U B' L D2 U L R F2 R D' R'
4. 29.78 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B D2 F' R' F D' U2 F' L2 R2
5. 29.87 R' B D R2 F' R' D2 R U2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F R2
*6. (27.54) U2 L2 U' R' L' U B' U' R F' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F
7. 30.84 D2 U L2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D R U2 B' U2 L' U B
8. 30.60 F D' L U D F' B2 D F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D2
9. 30.07 U2 L2 R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 B' L D L' R' F L2 R B U
10. 29.24 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 L' U F U2 R2 B' L2 F' U' R2*
11. (41.34) L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 B R' F' R F U2 F2 D' R2 F'
12. 32.17 F2 B' L' U2 R' B D2 L' D' R L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U F2 U R2


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 27, 2012)

40th in the country for megaminx single, 38th for average. :3


----------



## Riley (Feb 27, 2012)

9.28 single, 2nd to pb. OLL skip with no AUF F Perm.

L2 U2 L' U L' U' F L2 R2 U' R U2 L' B' R2 B' L' U2 L' F' U2 R2 L2 B2 F'


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 27, 2012)

5.70 F B' D' U2 L2 R2 F2 B L2 B R2 F' U B' L B D F' B L B' R' D F L' 

y' U L' U2 L F' U' R
y z' l U R U'
R U' R' U l U R U'
x2 U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'
z' U2 r U R' U' L' U R U' B

38 HTM @ 6.67 TPS | 41 ETM @ 7.19 TPS


----------



## Chrisalead (Feb 27, 2012)

My second sub-10 ! Far better than the first one (TPS wise) : 9"67.

The scramble :
F U' R2 F2 D B' R2 L' U' F D R U2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' R2 L2

reconstruction :
x2
D R' D L F2 D2 (cross)
U' y' R' U R (F2L 1)
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' (F2L 2)
U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L (F2L 3)
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R (F2L 4)
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' (OLL)
U (PLL skip AUF)

So 48 moves in 9"67 : 4.96 TPS.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

Best Ao5 4x4
avg5: 1:38.88 (σ = 0.81)
1:38.70, 1:37.52, 1:42.20, 1:39.77, 1:38.18
OBLBL Epic petrus TPS.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 27, 2012)

Avg of 5 (3x3): 15.28

I'm doing an article with J. Fridrich, ZZ and Roux about how they developed their methods ;D


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

5x5 PB
3:40.47 Reduction. 
~1min Center
~2min Edges
~40sec CFOP solve.


----------



## verdito (Feb 27, 2012)

3x3 pb avg5 

Average of 5: 16.84
1. (14.56) 
2. (22.64) 
3. 16.24 
4. 16.57 
5. 17.72

@PandaCuber why CFOP? if u can roux, then roux man!


----------



## Dillonzer (Feb 27, 2012)

set a new PB of 24.60 seconds on my 3x3. Woo!! no skips or anything!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 27, 2012)

34.71 PLL attack  :O


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Feb 27, 2012)

YEAH BABY!!!!!!!! avg5:19.26

times:18.62 20.15 19.02 23.27 18.44


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 27, 2012)

Best average of 5: 8.13
1-5 - (9.88) 7.95 (7.86) 8.41 8.02

1. 9.88 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L F R2 U B2 R U F D F' L'
2. 7.95 F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L B2 R B' L' B2 L' B F2 D' U'
3. 7.86 D B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D F R' B2 D' L2 U L2 D2 L2 F' D
4. 8.41 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' F' L' D2 B' F' U' L2 F2 R B2 U'
5. 8.02 D2 L2 B2 F2 D U F2 R2 U L2 U L' U L' F2 D' R L B' L D2 U'

I couldn't reconstruct either of the 7s


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 28, 2012)

Best 5x5 Ao5 with PB.
3:52.67, 3:46.65, 4:07.65, 3:25.19, 4:04.98


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 28, 2012)

4x4 1:24.84 Ao5 and 1:28.39 Ao12.


----------



## onlyleftname (Feb 28, 2012)

Avg of 365:


Spoiler



13.73, 16.07, 12.78, 11.77, 18.05, 12.00, 16.72, 14.22, 15.07, 16.03, 18.76, 14.48, 16.60, 14.95, 12.69, 15.63, 16.14, 13.34, 8.99, 13.73, 14.44, 15.28, 12.08, 16.46, 16.11, 15.34, 14.60, 17.18, 18.79, 15.97, 21.59, 15.77, 15.06, 14.75, 17.34, 14.77, 16.86, 14.50, 15.07, 13.72, 15.23, 11.57, 15.01, 16.50, 12.93, 14.17, 15.20, 14.96, 15.63, 16.47, 17.64, 15.96, 16.33, 20.61, 24.29, 16.28, 17.54, 18.22, 17.01, 14.32, 16.66, 22.46, 19.55, 21.26, 23.08, 14.30, 16.34, 20.86, 13.21, 16.77, 22.93, 20.76, 13.50, 19.38, 18.32, 20.05, 18.83, 16.97, 19.97, 18.27, 13.99, 21.02, 15.74, 21.00, 18.56, 18.66, 15.30, 18.63, 14.73, 19.63, 18.42, 17.39, 9.62, 21.18, 18.60, 18.63, 15.11, 19.33, 18.04, 15.73, 20.86, 19.18, 17.71, 17.62, 16.45, 19.70, 19.33, 17.47, 18.21, 19.09, 16.99, 18.85, 20.67, 19.33, 17.90, 20.05, 19.28, 10.98, 20.42, 16.23, 19.05, 19.09+, 19.88, 18.21, 16.19, 17.03, 18.56, 18.19, 16.62, 17.82, 14.93, 18.70, 16.38, 19.14, 16.90, 10.94, 17.13, 19.58, 18.14, 13.47, 16.50, 17.53, 21.97, 16.34, 16.15, 20.20+, 18.67, 16.03, 17.29, 19.43, 18.54, 13.55, 18.43, 18.01, 16.03, 19.47, 14.83, 12.39, 16.57, 19.50, 18.58, 18.82, 15.24, 18.41, 18.01+, 17.09, 19.48, 18.85, 14.24, 16.42, 20.52, 16.94, 19.56, 18.41, 12.91, 19.55, 19.95, 15.74, 12.70, 13.78, 20.96, 15.34, 12.80, 17.61, 17.92, 14.62, 16.64, 17.37, 17.90+, 18.21, 18.71, 16.67, 19.15, 14.97, 15.45, 18.50, 18.80, 12.96, 19.35, 17.58, 18.12, 18.77, 18.52, 17.03, 18.94, 12.42, 19.12, 17.55, 18.62, 11.94, 19.34, 19.73, 18.58, 15.33, 14.68, 16.96, 15.56, 16.48, 16.86, 15.62, 11.27, 15.62, 18.50, 19.26+, 17.69, 17.89, 18.37, 11.82, 14.65, 18.77, 9.97, 15.29, 17.21, 14.38, 18.15, 16.23, 16.10, 19.85, 14.72, 17.87, 15.55, 16.09, 16.63, 19.38+, 15.35, 18.37, 15.70, 16.64, 17.42, 19.59, 19.18, 20.18, 12.95, 21.64, 17.95, 18.22, 16.79, 17.97, 17.73, 17.26, 15.18, 17.43, 18.52, 17.43, 19.33, 13.78, 19.46, 15.89, 17.45, 17.29, 17.16, 16.66, 16.95, 18.10, 16.22, 14.38, 14.49, 13.55, 15.00, 15.24, 15.45, 17.66, 14.92, 14.03, 16.39, 19.71, 15.34, 16.80, 14.49, 18.55, 14.41, 16.47, 13.68, 17.96, 16.23, 19.85, 18.89, 15.33, 18.49, 18.70, 14.07, 19.89, 18.45, 20.47, 17.15, 15.95, 18.88, 17.29, 11.78, 14.82, 19.46, 16.12, 20.58, 10.89, 20.96, 17.53, 17.33, 11.41, 18.45, 14.85, 12.12, 11.15, 12.48, 17.89, 21.20, 15.74, 19.22, 19.64, 17.13, 12.30, 15.00, 15.32, 19.50, 16.39, 15.38, 16.22, 14.42, 16.70, 14.75, 18.09, 17.60, 12.99, 15.96+, 16.18, 15.98, 17.50, 13.37, 14.95, 16.25, 17.06, 13.53, 10.48, 12.52, 14.99, 10.97, 11.32, 13.05, 8.92, 9.22, 14.05, 14.99, 14.47, 10.72, 9.15, 14.93


number of times: 365/365
best time: 8.92
worst time: 24.29

current avg5: 13.37 (σ = 2.31)
best avg5: 10.50 (σ = 1.13)

current avg12: 12.29 (σ = 2.29)
best avg12: 12.05 (σ = 2.10)

current avg100: 15.79 (σ = 2.25)
best avg100: 15.79 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 16.72 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 16.65

EDIT: HOLY CRAP 7.75 SINGLE

R2 B' R2 F' L2 B D2 F D2 B2 F2 D' R' U F2 L' D' L' F' D' U2


----------



## emolover (Feb 28, 2012)

emolover said:


> Did my first ever average of 12 on qcube.
> 
> 45.317 34.37 27.459 (53.497) 33.065 34.513 39.329 41.096 (26.435) 51.701 44.89 41.68 => 39.342


 
Pretty much beat this

24.658 30.858 (1:18.576) (21.026) 24.991 => 26.836
(22.735) 27.48 30.193 29.263 24.329 27.461 24.169 30.233 26.21 (44.518) 24.658 30.858 => 27.485
1 2 | 2 1 94 @ 3.81


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2012)

(9.10), 9.49, 10.44, 9.37, 10.54, 9.60, 10.63, 9.74, (10.94), 10.03, 10.93, 9.19 => 9.99 avg12

huh ?_?


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 28, 2012)

joey said:


> (9.10), 9.49, 10.44, 9.37, 10.54, 9.60, 10.63, 9.74, (10.94), 10.03, 10.93, 9.19 => 9.99 avg12
> 
> huh ?_?


 
Nice time :tu

Got another 1:30 on 5x5. I think this is my barrier, I can't sub 1:30 x_x Nothing special, just good lookahead throughout. No pauses during edges


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 28, 2012)

During the day ive done a couple of Megaminx solves. i had 7:36:xx earlier today. tthen i beat that. Then sub 7. And now i lubed the "cube" and got a sub 6


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2012)

Learned how to qcube today:3 getting sub 1:30 atm


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 28, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Got another 1:30 on 5x5. I think this is my barrier, I can't sub 1:30 x_x Nothing special, just good lookahead throughout. No pauses during edges


 
TPS then . And practise fast centers  Nice single!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 28, 2012)

1:24.21 Average of 5 (4x4)

Yay for forcing a TPS increase.


----------



## Deluchie (Feb 28, 2012)

New average of 100 PB: 18.06



Spoiler



1. 19.81 
2. 16.40 
3. 17.09 
4. 16.88 
5. 15.85 
6. 18.18 
7. 16.70 
8. 16.03 
9. 15.94 
10. 17.98 
11. 16.41 
12. 18.23 
13. 17.03 
14. (23.16) 
15. 17.31 
16. 21.20 
17. 17.00 
18. 18.45 
19. 18.12 
20. 18.81 
21. 16.38 
22. 18.55 
23. (14.14) 
24. (14.54) 
25. 16.55 
26. 17.40 
27. 21.05 
28. 16.06 
29. 18.08 
30. 16.01 
31. 21.90 
32. 19.87 
33. 19.40 
34. 16.65 
35. (15.17) 
36. (22.53) 
37. 17.40 
38. 15.53 
39. (12.07) 
40. (25.92) 
41. 18.18 
42. 21.07 
43. 18.72 
44. 20.25 
45. 15.34 
46. (23.15) 
47. 18.04 
48. 16.79 
49. 17.14 
50. 17.89 
51. 16.96 
52. (22.49) 
53. 22.25 
54. 17.08 
55. 17.14 
56. 17.33 
57. 18.42 
58. 17.96 
59. 18.58 
60. 20.44 
61. 15.52 
62. 21.76 
63. 20.50 
64. 17.35 
65. 16.50 
66. 18.57 
67. 17.43 
68. 19.90 
69. 16.66 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D R2 D F2 U' B R' B' D2 L' D F' L' D' R2 
70. 19.85 U B2 D B2 R2 D L2 D L2 D L2 B' D2 F' U' L2 R2 D2 R B F 
71. 17.60 D L2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F D U' R F L R2 B2 F U' 
72. 18.07 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L D2 F' R' U B L B2 D B' 
73. 20.24 F L B R B U F R F2 B D L2 F2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 
74. 15.45 F L2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 B D' U F D2 L' B R' D' L R2 
75. 19.16 B L2 U2 F R2 F D2 F L2 D2 F' R U F' R' B F2 U2 L U F' 
76. 18.30 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B L2 R2 D2 F L D U' R2 D' 
77. 15.92 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R' F D L D F' U L R2 U2 B2 
78. 18.53 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 F L U' R' U L R2 B' R 
79. 19.05 F R2 D2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F' D B D' L D' U L2 R B' R' 
80. 15.68 U2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 R' B U F' L2 F' U2 L2 U' R' 
81. 16.95 F L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 U' F' D U' B2 L' U' L' B2 D 
82. 16.57 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R2 F' R2 D B2 D R U2 F2 U R2 
83. 20.26 F2 U L2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D L R' B D B2 L F' R2 D' L2 R' 
84. 18.83 D2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B F2 L2 F2 D2 R U' B2 F L' D2 B2 D L' B 
85. 16.68 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D R B2 F D2 B2 R D' B' U L' 
86. 17.70 U B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B' D2 R' D' L' B R' D' B2 U 
87. 22.25 R2 L U L2 B' U' D B' L B2 L2 F L2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 B' 
88. 16.21 D2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 B F L2 U2 L2 R' U' B' F L2 R' B F2 U 
89. 17.00 B2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 U2 R D U R' U L B F2 U' F R' 
90. 19.45 F2 R2 B F' L2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 R' U F R2 D' U' R' B' U L' 
91. 17.71 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F U L' U L F' L R' D' 
92. 19.93 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 D' L B U F2 L' B U' B' L D 
93. 18.17 R' U2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 R2 U' B L D2 R' D' F' R B' 
94. 18.82 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F R' U F' D B' D2 B' L R' 
95. 18.89 F' L2 B U' R' U2 L' D B' R' F R2 B R2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
96. 17.29 U2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 R' D' B' D R' U B D2 L' R2 
97. (15.08) U' D' R L2 D' R' F' L' D2 B R' U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' 
98. 19.25 B' L' F2 R' F L' F2 U2 L B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' D' R2 
99. 17.17 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D U' F' L R2 D2 R' D2 U' L' D2 U2 
100. 20.19



Not bad, I seems to be getting a lot more high 15's and low 16's while only getting a sub-15 every 20 solves or so.

EDIT: 100th post


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 29, 2012)

1:20.90 Average of 5, 4x4


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 29, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 1.38
worst time: 4.44

current avg5: 2.33 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 1.80 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 2.17 (σ = 0.24)
best avg12: 2.00 (σ = 0.28)

current avg100: 2.22 (σ = 0.41)
best avg100: 2.22 (σ = 0.41)

Not a bad way to start 2x2 again.


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 29, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 99/100
> best time: 1.38
> worst time: 4.44
> ...


Nice, job  I can't believe you're still fast. I thought you quit practicing.


----------



## Florian (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally i got sub-10 avg5 and sub-11 avg12
Lingyun Version II FTW.

Average of 5: 9.93
1. 8.92 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' R' U2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U 
2. 10.73 R2 B L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D' R' U' F U2 L B2 L D' B2 
3. 10.14 L B2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 L R D2 R2 F' D' B' D' B2 R U2 B U L 
4. (12.19) B2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 D' L R' D F' U2 R F R' B' 
5. (8.13) F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' U' R' D2 B2 F' L B L B' U R' 


Average of 12: 10.95
1. 11.24 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 R B' U F L2 D2 B R' D U2 
2. 8.98 L2 D' B2 D R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U2 L' D' U' R' U B' D2 L2 D' F2 
3. (13.51) B2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D B' L' R' F D2 F2 D' F R2 F2 
4. 13.29 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' B' D2 R B U L B' U' L2 
5. 11.42 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F U' B2 U2 L' D2 R' D U F2 
6. 9.57 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L' F' D U' F2 R2 B L' U F2 
7. 13.03 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R B2 D' F R2 D F2 R' D2 R' 
8. 8.92 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' R' U2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U 
9. 10.73 R2 B L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D' R' U' F U2 L B2 L D' B2 
10. 10.14 L B2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 L R D2 R2 F' D' B' D' B2 R U2 B U L 
11. 12.19 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 D' L R' D F' U2 R F R' B' 
12. (8.13) F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' U' R' D2 B2 F' L B L B' U R' 

2 counting 8's and 13's


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 29, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> TPS then . And practise fast centers  Nice single!


 
How would you know I solve centers fast?  Splits are approximately 30-40-20 in case you want.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 29, 2012)

1:27.49 Average of 12, 4x4.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 29, 2012)

3:06.22 5x5 slve only here since a git my first ever L skip on 3x3 or a 3x3 stage on big cubes


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 29, 2012)

*2x2*

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.76
worst time: 18.90

current avg5: 6.23 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 4.62 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 6.97 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 5.82 (σ = 0.98)

current avg100: 6.80 (σ = 1.46)
best avg100: 6.80 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 6.80 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 7.02

All things are PB


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 29, 2012)

First 4x4 sub-1! 57.93 even with OP. :3


----------



## qqwref (Feb 29, 2012)

tx789 said:


> 3:06.22 5x5 slve only here since a git my first ever L skip on 3x3 or a 3x3 stage on big cubes


Sorry, what are you trying to say? :|


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Sorry, what are you trying to say? :|


 
First LL skip.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## emolover (Feb 29, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> *2x2*
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 1.76
> ...


 
I'm curious. Do you use OSPA?


----------



## timeless (Mar 1, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh single - oell+chameleon, pll skip
> 3. (22.43) D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R' D2 F' L D2 U2 F' R B' U'



NL oh single - L perm 
4. 22.57 U B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B D2 U F' R' D' U2 B' L' R2


----------



## Julian (Mar 1, 2012)

4x4 from a couple days ago

47.15 single

55.10 Ao5


Spoiler



1. (54.03) 
2. 54.53 
3. (1:05.28+) 
4. 55.65 
5. 55.11


1:00.20 Ao100 (!)


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally got around to learning those last nine COLL cases :O Now I just need today and tomorrow to work on recognition of them and maybe I'll get to finishing up 2x2 CLL >__>


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Finally got around to learning those last nine COLL cases :O Now I just need today and tomorrow to work on recognition of them and maybe I'll get to finishing up 2x2 CLL >__>


 
Why not just use those COLL algs on 2x2. Thats what i do with CMLL.


----------



## emolover (Mar 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Finally got around to learning those last nine COLL cases :O Now I just need today and tomorrow to work on recognition of them and maybe I'll get to finishing up 2x2 CLL >__>


 
Oh crap. I was suppose to learn those. I have learned 21. 

Well... I failed.

PB sim!!!

(33.393) 21.873 (20.768) 26.687 26.209 => 24.923
21.448 29.102 33.393 21.873 20.768 26.687 26.209 (19.7) 32.113 (46.419) 29.408 24.962 => 26.596

Edit:

Now with PB single.

21.873 20.768 (26.687) 26.209 (19.7) => 22.95
(41.508) 26.489 34.199 37.209 21.448 29.102 33.393 21.873 20.768 26.687 26.209 (19.7) => 27.738


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Why not just use those COLL algs on 2x2. Thats what i do with CMLL.


 
I probably will with the 7 CLL cases I don't know. I don't think it's good though because some algs are harder for me to execute on 2x2 and it bugs me knowing that I could very easily switch to a better alg. What can be a 14 move COLL could be a 9 move CLL.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> I'm curious. Do you use OSPA?



No, I used ortega for most of the solves. Most beacuse I want to practise some PBL

But, I have also started practising both OSPA and Guimond. (I know about 15-20 OSPA cases), so I will use Guimond and OSPA for all cases I can. (I think I at least am going to learn all dot cases)


----------



## Carson (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally, after nearly 7 years of cubing:







Edit:
And to finish out the Ao100:

number of times: 99/100
best time: 15.34
worst time: 29.90

current avg5: 24.74 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 18.57 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 24.45 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 19.97 (σ = 1.37)

current avg100: 22.80 (σ = 3.09)
best avg100: 22.80 (σ = 3.09)

session avg: 22.80 (σ = 3.09)
session mean: 22.73


************************************
Obviously I'm no sub-20 cuber yet... but I feel like I have reached an important milestone.


----------



## Brest (Mar 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Scramble with Yellow on U and Orange on F - F R u2 B2 U r D2 f' r2 u R L f2 R' F D R2 B r' B R B2 U2 F2 u' r f L' B' f L F2 R' D2 r2 F2 U D' F' R2 (lowercase is wide turn)
> 
> In solve : _w is a wide turn, and lowercase is slice turn.


Yo Jaycee! Have a look at these SiGN examples: alg.garron.us


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 1, 2012)

number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.09
worst time: 15.27

current mo3: 11.91 (σ = 1.82)
best mo3: 9.64 (σ = 0.44)

current avg5: 11.90 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 10.07 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 11.88 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 11.00 (σ = 0.74)

current avg50: 11.63 (σ = 0.84)
best avg50: 11.30 (σ = 0.98)

current avg100: 11.65 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 11.64 (σ = 0.96)

Times:


Spoiler



11.96, 11.87, 12.52, 11.34, 15.04, 15.27, 12.34, 11.20, 14.41, 10.72, 12.22, 12.13, 11.07, 10.84, 13.55, 9.36, 12.74, 12.76, 14.26, 12.54, 11.15, 10.30, 11.83, 12.95, 11.48, 10.66, 13.60, 11.19, 11.89, 11.30, 11.62, 9.89, 9.90, 9.14, 11.68, 10.41, 12.84, 12.64, 11.08, 12.94, 10.59, 9.97, 11.76, 9.96, 11.50, 12.20, 13.24, 10.44, 12.10, 11.19, 9.12, 10.92, 12.67, 12.25, 14.00, 10.49, 12.15, 9.56, 13.10, 11.30, 11.85, 9.59, 12.38, 10.43, 11.75, 11.95, 11.04, 12.01, 10.49, 8.09, 12.82, 10.94, 12.09, 12.80, 9.88, 11.17, 10.51, 11.66, 10.62, 13.56, 10.90, 11.10, 12.95, 11.42, 11.33, 12.13, 12.28, 11.70, 12.18, 11.47, 11.90, 13.16, 11.80, 11.86, 12.02, 11.03, 11.70, 11.13, 9.81, 12.86, 13.06


Yay!


----------



## HeyCuber (Mar 1, 2012)

HeyCuber said:


> New personal best for me: 25.91 (Non-lucky)
> 
> I was really hoping for a sub-25, though!



20.21. Non-lucky. I finished F2L in 11 seconds, which is crazy fast for me. I wish I didn't pause before executing U-perm. I would've got sub-20. Maybe next time.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 1, 2012)

Carson said:


> Finally, after nearly 7 years of cubing:


 
Congratulations, Carson!! Awesome! 



Brest said:


> Yo Jaycee! Have a look at these SiGN examples: alg.garron.us


 
Oh, so *that's* proper notation... xD Thanks Brest!


----------



## Julian (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol, full step 9.93, first solve of the day.

B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R U L' F2 D L2 D' L F'

x2 R' F R D' R' F2
U' y L' U L
R' U' R
U' U y' L' U' L
R' U2 R U' y R U R'
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 2, 2012)

PB Ao5 and Ao12! Ao5 in green.

16.50, 15.56, (20.00), 15.79, 16.80, 15.85, 18.44, 15.05, 19.98, 16.14, 16.48, (14.79)

Ao5: 15.89
Ao12: 16.66

Can't wait for Hillsdale this weekend


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 2, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> PB Ao5 and Ao12!


 
Nice job!  My PB Ao5 is 15.83  but Ao12 is 16.94. You seem to be way more consistent than I am anyway.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 2, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Nice job!  My PB Ao5 is 15.83  but Ao12 is 16.94. You seem to be way more consistent than I am anyway.



Meh. You crush me at everything else  I average around 6 on 2x2 and 1:50 on 4x4 (but I NEVER practice either).


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 2, 2012)

3x3 avg of 12 and avg of 5 pb
14.18, 14.40, 17.09, 14.53, 13.70, 13.23, 14.75, 11.95, 14.68, 14.08, 13.48, 11.71
number of times: 13/13
best time: 11.71
worst time: 17.09

current avg5: 13.17 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 13.17 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 13.90 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 13.90 (σ = 0.85)

previous records: avg of 5- 13.48, avg of 12- 14.51


----------



## JillianFraser (Mar 2, 2012)

Just got my first ever sub 8 7x7 solve!
7:47.13 =D


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 2, 2012)

4x4 Average of 100 - 1:32.86. This includes no solves from by Ao500 for Bapao's giveaway; meaning I've done one hundred solves since then.


----------



## Captainmajestik (Mar 2, 2012)

First sub 40 average, and a PB Ao12 and Ao5 


Rubik's cube
02/03/2012 12:04:11 PM - 12:24:15 PM

Mean: 35.31
Standard deviation: 5.83
Best Time: 24.11
Worst Time: 44.24

Best average of 5: 32.09
1-5 - 24.72 35.54 (24.11) (37.95) 36.02

Best average of 12: 35.53
1-12 - 24.72 35.54 (24.11) 37.95 36.02 39.45 36.70 (44.24) 40.25 36.58 38.27 29.85

1. 24.72 U L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D U2 L' B L F D2 R2 U' B' U F U'
2. 35.54 B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 R' B R' L B2 F U L'
3. 24.11 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 F' R U' F' U' B U L2 D R U2
4. 37.95 R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' U R2 F L D B R2 L U2
5. 36.02 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 F' U' R B2 L' U
6. 39.45 R2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B L' F L F' L D2 R' U
7. 36.70 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 U R2 B' L' D U' F' D' R U R' F'
8. 44.24 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 U' F2 R' B2 L2 D' L' D' F' U2 B L' U2
9. 40.25 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R L D' L' B F2 U2 F2 U' F2
10. 36.58 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D B U B2 R' F' U2 B2 R' L' U2
11. 38.27 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D B2 L B' D' B' R' F2 D' F' U'
12. 29.85 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 U' B R2 B' D2 L B2 L D2 U2 L U'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 2, 2012)

New personal best single yesterday! 

8.88... And the reason I got it was because I messed up the cross, which happened to accidentally put in an F2L pair and give me a PLL skip 0_o


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 2, 2012)

3x3 12.87, 12.14, (15.98), (11.44), 12.89 = *12.63*

Edit: Ao12 12.87, 12.14, (15.98), (11.44), 12.89, 15.25, 14.78, 14.62, 12.45, 13.78, 14.61, 13.73 = 13.71

Done with a new Guhong V2


----------



## HeyCuber (Mar 2, 2012)

I've improved 7 seconds since my last average of 5.

*Average:* 31.99 (σ = 0.36)

(26.52), 32.40, 31.81, 31.75, (34.03)


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 2, 2012)

(1:09.84), 1:21.25, 1:26.76, 1:27.40, 1:30.22, (1:37.98), 1:17.94, 1:30.55, 1:31.21, 1:19.28, 1:32.33, 1:15.78 = 1:25.27

EDIT : 9 solves later : 1:19.28, 1:32.33, (1:15.78), 1:16.90, 1:33.01, 1:26.82, 1:25.45, 1:23.65, 1:28.58, (1:38.80), 1:19.60, 1:19.85 = 1:24.55


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 3, 2012)

9.28 _Fridrich_

F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2 L2 F' R' B2 L U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R'

zyR2'
U'yU'LUL'ULU'L'
R'UR
U'yU'LUL'U2LU'L'
UL'ULU'L'U'L
U2fRUR'U'RUR'U'f'
U2RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 3, 2012)

After a year of not solving it, I started to practise 4x4 again about an hour ago

1 year ago average was about 6 minutes

First 5 solves:

Best Average of 5: 3:52.91
Best Time: 2:54.67
Worst Time: 4:20.10
Standard Deviation: 16.6 (7.1%)

1. 4:14.78 R' L' U' R2 l U L' B L b L B' l2 D' f' B R2 d D2 B' D L' u b f L f2 F2 r2 B2 R' r d' l F D' F u' R2 r2 
2. 3:34.42 r u' d2 R B2 R2 u' l' f2 L2 l' B F2 b' u f' D' L' d' L d r' l' d r2 u' F2 r' d B U' b R2 B d u b' l2 b' f2 
3. (2:54.67) R F' d2 f2 d r2 u' F2 D' b' u r u f d2 b f' B F' L' R l' U' B L2 B' f2 R' d' b B2 U D2 R F L2 l' F2 B2 U 
4. (4:20.10) b2 f2 L R F' l2 u' d' D l' f' l2 d2 F2 r L u D2 l' f2 D2 r2 d' r b L u2 F2 L2 b' F2 R' u' R' U2 L' R2 B' d D 
5. 3:49.53 u2 U r d u F' B l' R u2 l u b' D2 l D2 U R2 l b2 D u2 B2 b l R2 u' l2 d' r b' R D' d' F2 b2 l u' U2 f2 

I'm still a noob >_>


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 3, 2012)

29.13 3 cube relay. Last cube was a PLL skip.


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2012)

Even though these are not PB's they are still an accomplishment. I have been practicing very little lately and have lost a lot of my lookahead. 

number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.11
worst time: 17.77

current avg5: 12.45 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 12.13 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 12.81 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 12.71 (σ = 1.12)

current avg50: 13.42 (σ = 1.24)
best avg50: 13.42 (σ = 1.24)

16.65, 15.84, 12.43, 13.56, 14.35, 16.13, 12.71, 12.22, 13.83, 14.16, 14.27, 11.75, 14.55, 13.64, 14.31, 12.33, 12.48, 11.57, 16.75, 9.11, 13.96, 11.35, 13.07, 12.83, 13.89, 13.31, 15.39, 13.96, 14.27, 17.77, 11.95, 12.98, 15.11, 12.32, 13.39, 14.16, 15.69, 11.39, 11.08, 14.75, 14.23, 13.61, 12.34, 12.50, 12.41, 13.45, 14.26, 11.44, 11.46, 12.43


----------



## Riley (Mar 3, 2012)

Sub 10 single (3x3) finally on camera! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htWCO-TyrwE&feature=channel_video_title

And 12.63 avg of 5 + 13.51 avg of 12 on camera, might upload, unless I get a better time for those later today.

And 14.19 avg of 50, I'm going to try to bring that down to sub 14...


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2012)

Finished that average and got 13.24.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.15
worst time: 22.09

current avg5: 10.36 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 10.36 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 11.23 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 11.23 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 13.24 (σ = 1.44)
best avg100: 13.24 (σ = 1.44)

16.65, 15.84, 12.43, 13.56, 14.35, 16.13, 12.71, 12.22, 13.83, 14.16, 14.27, 11.75, 14.55, 13.64, 14.31, 12.33, 12.48, 11.57, 16.75, 9.11, 13.96, 11.35, 13.07, 12.83, 13.89, 13.31, 15.39, 13.96, 14.27, 17.77, 11.95, 12.98, 15.11, 12.32, 13.39, 14.16, 15.69, 11.39, 11.08, 14.75, 14.23, 13.61, 12.34, 12.50, 12.41, 13.45, 14.26, 11.44, 11.46, 12.43, 15.44, 15.28, 12.13, 14.74, 12.16, 12.15, 12.50, 15.48, 12.43, 10.95, 12.54, 8.98, 12.00, 22.09, 13.93, 15.31, 15.20, 13.67, 9.42, 16.96, 14.63, 15.67, 12.13, 15.36, 12.92, 12.27, 11.82, 12.96, 13.77, 14.21, 16.00, 15.03, 12.77, 14.49, 14.45, 13.18, 12.47, 12.71, *12.20, 13.00, 10.10, 11.91, 10.98, 11.06, 12.90, 10.59, 8.15, 9.83, 12.07, 10.66+*

Every single record of mine broken. 

Wish that the only +2 I had the entire solve was not one the last solve.


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 3, 2012)

More 4x4

Best Average of 12: 3:28.63
Best Time: 2:52.78
Worst Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 14.9 (7.1%)

1. 3:32.72 b2 d' L2 R' f' U' d f' d2 r2 d' f2 F U b' L l2 u2 l' d b2 r' R' F' r' B2 b2 F2 D l' d2 D2 B2 r' F B D L D' L' 
2. (2:52.78) R' r B' R' U' B' D' F2 u R2 u F' R L' D2 r D2 f B2 r U2 l' B d2 B b' F' l b' l' u2 D' B2 d' U f2 F U2 u2 b 
3. (DNF) F b2 L' D r' l f r' l2 f B r' b2 F' R B2 D r f U' r2 U2 u2 b2 f' r d f R' D' l u' L u d2 r B' d u' R2 
4. 3:38.96 l' f2 D2 R2 r2 l2 u' R' F2 b f' u r' u' B2 f2 D' l' D b' d F u2 r d2 D b2 D b R U2 u2 R2 r' l U2 L2 D' d R 
5. 3:44.57 r' U' f l' f u2 U' B r' B' l2 D l' f' B r2 b2 d r2 f F L R' u2 f R2 u2 U F R' l' d' U f' u R' F' U b r 
6. 3:55.28 r F' L' b' U2 d2 D r' u' b2 D B' R' D' f' l U b L2 d r' l' D' r L2 b l B' F r2 L U f2 D2 l' L' d' B U2 d 
7. 3:28.81 u2 F' u' F' b2 D2 l' d2 R2 d' R u L' d2 F2 b' D' b L D U2 B' r' b L U r b D U F2 d D U F R L' u d2 F 
8. 3:23.95 b2 r2 F2 u r' F D2 L F2 B' l U b l2 d2 F2 R2 b' L2 u2 d' L2 r' D R' d D' B b2 U d' b2 D' R2 r' b L2 f U' D2 
9. 3:13.13 F2 b2 B' d b B2 l2 L2 u' l2 R u' d2 f2 d2 l D2 b' r l d' F' D R' F' D2 L' D2 F2 r' L f' U l B' L U' L f U 
10. 3:31.99 R2 U u' r d2 L B R' B2 F D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 f' d' F2 D d' u' f d2 b2 d F2 D f B' D2 r U' d B R d2 u2 U B 
11. 3:13.18 B' R' F2 b2 L2 F U2 B f' r' d2 L u2 R D L' U2 u' b' F2 u d B' f d B' u' b' u' r' b d2 U' L b' u b' R B F 
12. 3:03.74 l d u B2 d' r F D' R' F r2 f F' L' r2 U' d B D L2 U r F B' b u' f2 R u b' d2 u2 B2 D l2 d' D f2 R2 B' 

Last 5 solves 3:16.75 AO5

The solve after that my cube exploded (ShengShou VI) and it took 2 hours to fix


----------



## JasonK (Mar 3, 2012)

*1:56.66*

d D B2 r d2 r' d2 r' d' B2 r B' F L' U F' B L' u' B b2 U2 u2 b u2 R2 u' l2 b f' d' u' R' u B b d2 U R u U2 l' U B2 r2 u' r U' b2 U' F D' r D' L2 F' r' D' r2 l2

Waaaaaaat. Would've been sub 1:50 if I hadn't messed up the OLL...

Double post but different puzzle so whatever.

best avg5: *3.71* (σ = 0.17)
best avg12: *4.15* (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: *4.86* (σ = 0.70)



Spoiler



*(3.41), 4.76, (3.08), 5.65, 3.56, 3.68, 3.89, 4.63, 4.60, 4.52, 4.05, 4.38*, 3.60, 5.48, 4.73, 6.12, 4.04, 5.48, 5.79, 4.08, (3.19), (7.18), 4.32, 5.30, 4.62, 4.56, (6.23), 3.58, 5.09, 6.02, 4.81, 4.72, 5.66, 4.78, 4.95, 5.87, 5.76, 5.21, 4.53, 4.93, (6.36), 6.20, 5.34, 4.87, 5.11, 4.20, 5.43, 4.74, 4.78, 5.21


Ortega. Why do I always improve at stuff just after a competition?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 3, 2012)

I dont have a clue where the last weeks improvement is coming from, but I shouldn't complain

*3x3 Average of 12: 17.13*

1. 17.69 B R' U' F2 L B2 L' B U R U2 D2 B' D' R' D' R2 F2 L B2 U R B R2 U2 
2. 15.54 B R L2 F R B R2 U' D L2 D B2 R' L B' R' B' R2 B R L F' U2 D L2 
3. 15.57 B' R2 F R' U2 B2 U' R2 F L R2 D2 B2 F D' R' U2 B2 L U L' B2 D F2 U2 
4. 17.54 R2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 F' D L R' U' R2 U F2 D F' D' L D F' U F R' D U 
5. 18.19 F2 R' D R D2 B2 U D F B L' B U2 L B2 R2 U2 L D2 F' B R' L2 U' R2 
6. 18.97 B' U F' R2 L2 U2 B F L B2 D F2 B R' B2 L R2 D' R U L2 U' B L F' 
7. 16.75 B2 R2 F2 D F U' B R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R D U' B2 R B' R D' L2 D U L2 U2 
8. 16.39 B2 F2 L2 B R F' B' R' D F B' L2 B2 U F' R U L' R B2 L U' B2 F2 L' 
9. 17.10 F2 U L F' U' R2 B U' R' U R' L D F D2 U' L2 B2 D' L' F' D F' D R2 
10. (15.06) D' R' D L2 R2 U2 F U2 D' L D U B2 R2 L' F2 B R F L2 U2 F' R' F B' 
11. (19.41) R2 F L F2 L B2 L' D' B D' B' L2 F2 R2 B' D' U L D2 F B' D2 B' F R 
12. 17.52 D' B2 D2 R' L B2 R2 F' U' R F B' L2 D' U' R' L D2 R2 B R2 D L D U'


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 3, 2012)

WTF?!!!!!!!!!!!!! :OOOO

3x3 OH avg5:

Average: 14.58
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 13.51
Worst Time: 15.81
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(15.81)	B F L2 F' U2 F' R' D B F D2 L2 R' B R2 B L R' D' U2 R' B U L2 R'
2.	13.85	F2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 D B L R U L2 R' B2 F2 D F2 D R U L2 F2 D L' B2
3.	(13.51)	R2 D' U2 B L' D2 U' R U F2 R' B F R B2 F D F' L R B2 F D2 F' R2
4.	14.90	B' F' D2 U R2 F' L2 D U' L D2 U2 R D L' R' B U' B L2 F' D2 B F' R2
5.	14.99	L' D' B' D2 R' B2 F' L D' U B2 F' D B U2 B F U2 R B2 F L B F R2


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 3, 2012)

222

Best average of 12: 2.74
5-16 - 2.61 2.27 2.73 3.17 2.87 2.67 (1.77) 2.02 (5.67) 2.61 2.80 3.68

5. 2.61 F' U2 R2 U' F' U R F2 U
6. 2.27 U R' U R' U R2 U F' U'
7. 2.73 R F2 R F U F' U2 R' U'
8. 3.17 R F R' F2 R' U2 R F U2
9. 2.87 R2 U2 R U2 R F' R2 F2
10. 2.67 R F' R U2 R U' R U' F2
11. 1.77 F R' U2 R F R'
12. 2.02 U' F' U2 R2 F' U F2 R2 U
13. 5.67 U2 R F' U R2 F' R F' U'
14. 2.61 U F2 U F R' U2 F U R2
15. 2.80 U' R F R F R' U2 F R' U'
16. 3.68 U' F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U'

So many <9 moves CLLs


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 3, 2012)

Easily the most consistent average I've ever done.

Average of 5: 1:31.13
1. 1:31.18 r F2 r2 R U F2 U' u B D L R B' L' r' u F' U2 D f' F' B2 U R2 r2 F f' B2 L u' B2 U2 r2 f' D' L' U' r2 F R 
2. (1:31.58) f2 F' u D2 R u r2 L' u' L' u U R2 r u' B' D' R f' D2 u R' B' u r L' f2 B' D F2 u U2 B F2 U' B' F2 D' r' u2 
3. 1:31.43 B2 L D R2 D2 f2 r2 D2 R2 F L' f u R' B2 U2 f' F' r' D' L r2 D' u f2 U2 r u r2 D' r u U' B2 U u' F2 D u2 U2 
4. 1:30.78 u2 F2 r2 R F' u2 R' f2 R D' r R2 f B' U' u R2 B' L B' U' L f' u2 U D2 r' R2 F' L U r2 R2 B F' L' F' f' R B' 
5. (1:30.67) F' U' r' u2 U' F2 B' R' u2 B R2 L2 u' r F r' L' U' L' U2 r L' R2 f F' u2 U D2 r2 D F2 f' u U R2 f' B2 D R U2


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 3, 2012)

56.25, 51.17, 54.16, (1:03.57), 50.38, 51.92, 46.76, 49.53, 49.29, 56.86, 49.41, (46.04) = *51.57 avg12*
(46.76), 49.53, 49.29, (56.86), 49.41 = *49.41 avg5*
*42.18 single*
Yau


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 3, 2012)

HOLY PB!!! 

U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 R B R F2 R U B' R2 U' F D2 

y'

R D R2'
y L U2 L' R U' R'
L U L' U2 L U' L'
U R' U' R
U2 M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

45 STM / 10.29 = 4.37 TPS


----------



## timeless (Mar 3, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh single - oell+chameleon, pll skip
> 3. (22.43) D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R' D2 F' L D2 U2 F' R B' U'



oh single - green cross
26. (22.21[U perm]) R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' F D R' D2 R U2 F2


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2012)

Teraminx sim 31:56.215.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh my god. I think this whole average is the first time I've actually showed a facial expression while cubing because this is SO MOTHER****ING AWESOME!!!

3x3

18.46, 16.73, 16.49, 18.86, 16.91, 13.86, 18.84, 11.88, 18.60, 19.04, 17.08, 18.38, 18.81, 10.29, 17.29, 21.78, 16.60, 21.27, 18.30, 17.19, 16.62, 17.38, 16.38, 19.79, 16.46, 15.96, 14.25, 16.33, 13.31, 14.60, 15.78, 16.53, 17.88, 18.42, 15.91, 16.50, 15.10, 15.25, 15.24, 17.80, 18.71, 20.37, 17.58, 18.62, 21.34, 18.88, 16.27, 13.97, 21.48, 19.16, 20.28, 16.48, 16.58, 16.77, 18.29, 22.09, 16.89, 20.91, 15.34, 13.98, 10.89, 19.16, 15.29, 21.17, 18.71, 15.14, 22.64, 17.44, 19.94, 17.17, 24.41, 19.89, 21.63, 19.25, 17.09, 20.54, 17.59, 20.41, 17.54, 17.62, 17.68, 18.28, 17.76, 15.22, 15.74, 19.11, 17.25, 17.41, 13.54, 20.52, 22.09, 14.98, 18.86, 19.16, 21.57, 20.70, 17.90, 18.74, 14.14, 16.62

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.29
worst time: 24.41

current avg5: 17.75 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 14.87 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 18.32 (σ = 2.45)
best avg12: 15.81 (σ = 1.07)

current avg100: 17.71 (σ = 1.96)
best avg100: 17.71 (σ = 1.96)

session avg: 17.71 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 17.67

PB everything!!! 

Ao5 PB over 0.9
Ao12 PB by over 1.1
Ao100 PB by over 0.6

    

This day is awesome. And now I leave to my choir contest where I'm confident we'll get a first division ranking


----------



## Czaroman93 (Mar 3, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-7x7x7/watch?u=4686
1:08 centers, 2:08 reduction, I will beat in next few hours. But still a nice time. Unfortunatelly not sub 2:30-.-


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2012)

God your getting to be fast Jaycee. I need to practice more.


----------



## Riley (Mar 4, 2012)

YESS! 7.93 PB 3x3 single, I totally skipped 8 seconds. (my previous best was 9.16)

I for some reason cannot reconstruct the solve: U' F2 B' L2 D' R' D F' L2 D2 B' L' R2 F' U' B2 L B' F L U2 D B U' D' 

All I remember is the line OLL, with pi corners, into a pll skip with U2 AUF. (cross always on white)

Also 3x3 pb's: 13.13 avg of 12, 13.86 avg of 100!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> God your getting to be fast Jaycee. I need to practice more.


 
Thanks! I have no idea where the improvement came from though. I improved by nearly a second and I hadn't practiced 3x3 at all over the past 2 week outside from maybe an average of 12 every now and then, and the weekly comp. I think all the 4x4 practice helped me  My brain is still having trouble realizing the fact that I have a sub-15 average of 5 and sub-16 of 12.   

I'm not going to do any more 3x3 practice outside of the weekly comp until my cubes from Bapao get here


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 4, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> My PB single for feet used to be 2:14, until today. I got a PLL skip, 1:13.03. Another accomplishment: I fixed a pop with my feet twice today, my Lingyun really feels nice for feet since it's the loosest cube I have, but the only downside is that it pops every 30 feet solves or so.



Keep practising, it seems that you have improved pretty fast!

My Accomplishment:

17.49, 19.01, 17.43, 16.29, (21.28), 19.93, 17.98, 18.04, 19.04, (15.77), 17.53, 18.00=*18.07* CN PB (oowroboygryo)


----------



## HeyCuber (Mar 4, 2012)

HeyCuber said:


> I've improved 7 seconds since my last average of 5.
> 
> *Average:* 31.99 (σ = 0.36)
> 
> (26.52), 32.40, 31.81, 31.75, (34.03)



I just got my first sub-30 average of 5.

*Average:* 29.13 (σ = 2.16)

(25.38), (33.99), 31.33, 29.05, 27.01


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 4, 2012)

My first PB after that I started solving CN:

*Ao5* Only three different colours

Average of 5: *14.54*
1. (12.96) Yellow
2. 14.54 Green
3. (27.63) Orange fail
4. 13.04 Yellow
5. 16.05 Orange 


Also, nearly a PB Ao12: 17.43


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 4, 2012)

OH Average of 12: 21.42
1. 21.35 U' B R2 U2 D' L2 U L R D B2 D2 L' R2 B F' L' B' R F' D B2 U L' R 
2. 19.15 B' D B' R2 B2 R' D2 F D2 B2 L' U L' B2 F R2 B' U' F B2 L B2 U' F' R' 
3. 21.64 F2 D R B U2 R2 D2 R' F D R2 B' L2 F' U' R2 L' F D2 U L2 R' D' F' R 
4. 22.14 F2 L2 D B D' F2 U' R L2 F' D' F L R U L D' U2 F2 U' D2 F' R L F2 
5. 23.99 L R U2 L D B L' D' U2 F D F' U' B L' U2 R' U D L2 F L' B2 L B 
6. 23.22 F2 U D' F D U' R2 L B2 U' D2 L2 U2 B2 F' R U2 B2 U' F' D R2 F' L D' 
7. 21.64+ U' F' B2 U2 D F R2 D' R' U R2 U2 D F2 D L2 D' F L' R' D' R U B R' 
8. 18.65 F2 L U B' D' R2 L' B F' R D B2 L' F2 R' D' R2 L U2 B' L' F2 D U2 B 
9. (17.46) U F2 B2 U F B2 L' B2 U2 D2 F' U2 L F D2 U2 L' R2 F R2 B U2 F D2 B 
10. 21.78 L2 F' B' D B2 U' B' F2 L' R' U F2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 B U' F L2 B2 U2 D2 R 
11. (24.60) F2 L B2 U' L' F' B' R B L D' R L' B2 D2 B2 L' R' U2 R L2 D' F B2 U 
12. 20.59 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F R' L2 B' L2 U B2 L2 D R U' B U R D2 L2 B2 U R


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was two months ago. Now :

Ga Perm (R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R) - 1.99 with 1.63 single
Gb Perm (R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2') - 1.98 with 1.77
Gc Perm (R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f') - 2.10 with 1.88
Gd Perm (R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2) - 1.75 with 1.55
Na Perm (R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R U' L U' R U' R') - 2.40 with 2.18
Nb Perm (R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R) - 2.77 with 2.41
_Thanks to Brest for the N Perm algs! And my Gs are faster too_ 

F Perm (R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R) - 1.92 with 1.75
V Perm (R' U R' U' x z' l' U R' U' l R U' R' U R U) - 1.99 with 1.85
Y Perm (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') - 1.99 with 1.83
_Yay F Perm!_ 

Ra Perm (L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2) - 1.81 with 1.70
Rb Perm (mirror of above) - 1.84 with 1.62
Ja Perm (x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2) - 1.22 with 1.17. _(Beat both average and single by 0.01 xD)_
Jb Perm (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L) - 1.15 with 1.12
T Perm (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') - 1.11 with 1.05 
_Everything but Jb Perm is faster, but I was much more consistent with that this time._

H Perm (M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2') - 1.31 with 1.21
Z Perm (M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M') - 1.42 with 1.37
U Perm (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) 1.18 with 1.14
U Perm (inverse of above) - 1.13 with 1.03
U Perm (M2' U M' U2 M U M2') - 1.25 with 1.23
U Perm (inverse of above) - 1.34 with 1.22
_Thanks so much, Brest, for describing the "M2' pull" to me! _

A Perm (l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2) - 1.12 with 1.08 single
A Perm (inverse of above) - 1.11 with 1.08 single
E Perm (x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D') - 1.35 with 1.31
_Holy crap these are fast :O_

Yay I'm faster. Maybe I'll do OLLs later today.


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2012)

@Jaycee I am surprised you do not have any sub 1. The Z and especially the H perm are easy to sub 1. Do you Ms with the same hand you do your Us?


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2012)

Finally a new PB: 23.65
Now I just have to average there, I'm stuck at 30-40s avg for too long :l


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> @Jaycee I am surprised you do not have any sub 1. The Z and especially the H perm are easy to sub 1. Do you Ms with the same hand you do your Us?


 
Me too, it's saddening to realize I've never sub-1'd a PLL xD I do the M2' pull with my left hand, so no. It's difficult for me to start the timer and quickly start doing the M2 for some reason


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Me too, it's saddening to realize I've never sub-1'd a PLL xD I do the M2' pull with my left hand, so no. It's difficult for me to start the timer and quickly start doing the M2 for some reason


 
By starting the timer, do you mean using a keyboard? If so that is not the way you are suppose to do it. The way most people time there PLL's is using a stackmat timer on there lap and with the cube in there hands they start the timer.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Mar 4, 2012)

3x3 OH avg12:

Average: 16.56
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best Time: 13.74
Worst Time: 24.08
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	16.60	L2 F D' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 R B2 F L B U' L D' U2 F2 L' B' R2 U
2.	13.74	D2 F' L' R B2 U L2 R U2 L' R2 B D' U' L R D' U' L' R2 B2 L2 D' U B
3.	17.41	B2 U2 L' B F2 R' B' F' R' D2 U' L R D' L B2 F' D2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R B2
4.	14.39	B' U L' D' R' B L' U2 B2 R' D2 L' R D2 B F L U F2 L2 R' B2 F2 U' B'
5.	19.61	R' D2 L2 R B2 F D U' R' D' U' B' L2 D B2 R' D U2 B' L2 R2 D U' L B2
6.	18.35	R' D2 L2 R B F L R2 F R2 B U2 B2 F D R' D' F L R2 B' F D2 U R'
7.	17.35	B' F D' B2 U2 F D' F2 U' B D U' L B F U2 B' F D U' R B' D U2 R2
8.	(24.08)	R B2 R2 D' U2 R B F D' L' R U R2 B' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 U' F L2 R' B' D
9.	(13.74)	B' D B F' L2 R2 F2 U' B F2 R' D' F2 D R' F' D' B2 U' B' D' B' R2 D' U2
10.	17.15	B F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B' F' D2 U' L B2 D U2 F D2 L2 B' L2 B' D' U2 L R' F2
11.	14.72	L' R2 D' B2 F D' U B' F D2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' B U2 L2 R2 B' L' R2 F2 R2 F'
12.	16.30	L' D2 R U' F2 U R2 F L R' D' L2 R2 U' B' R2 B' U2 R2 F' L' B F2 L' D2


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

OH PB single

D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L' U L' R2 U2 F' D' R U' R' 

B' R2 D R' F2 D'
U2 y' L' U L
U y L' U L 
y U R U' R'
r U' L' U r' U L
U F R U R' U' F'
y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

22.87


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 4, 2012)

OH avg of 5: 15.97.


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoiler



12.61, 15.55, 15.32, 16.54, 14.99, 15.09, 15.21, 14.77, 14.52, 13.18, 13.51, 14.62, 15.10, 17.49, 13.82, 12.45, 16.43, 13.20, 16.08, 13.92, 15.20, 12.84, 16.21, 14.60, 17.38, 12.03, 13.45, 15.35, 13.82, 15.51, 17.00, 14.65, 12.70, 16.93, 15.02, 14.59, 14.17, 19.27, 12.26, 16.10, 17.00, 17.22, 15.55, 13.51, 12.73, 15.40, 15.34, 17.19, 15.71, 14.96, 15.27, 12.67, 14.32, 14.34, 14.38, 14.71, 16.26, 16.19, 13.96, 16.49, 16.13, 15.02, 13.99, 14.60, 14.18, 14.84, 15.35, 14.38, 12.84, 14.85, 13.06, 15.29, 15.07, 17.18, 17.75, 13.93, 10.11, 14.85, 13.46, 12.26, 12.28, 14.37, 17.53, 16.36, 14.42, 17.61, 15.35, 17.36, 13.98, 13.85, 13.28, 13.23, 17.02, 16.22, 13.79, 16.08, 17.29, 13.98, 14.32, 17.39



some new PBs: ao100 14.92
ao5: 12.67

other stats: Best time 10.11 and ao12 14.17


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 5, 2012)

3x3: *15.61 *
Full-step single

U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L' F' L2 B' D' B F D B' D U'


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay I couldn't help doing another Average of 100 because some of my stickers are almost completely gone. Literally. There are 4 stickers that are just tiny dots and most of the rest aren't much better.

19.89, (12.96), 18.99, 19.30, 14.46, 18.13, 18.02, (13.25), 19.64, 19.07, (12.49), 19.84, 19.12, 19.71, 19.63, 19.29, 19.79, 15.27, 17.53, 16.69, 19.19, 15.41, 17.48, 17.98, 17.17, (12.00), 16.31, 15.16, 18.36, 15.59, 15.83, 16.63, 16.17, 16.07, 14.32, 15.01, 17.65, 19.43, 14.44, 17.41, 20.63, 17.44, 14.49, 16.24, 17.69, (21.16), 18.38, 16.40, 18.60, 16.18, 18.72, 15.07, 17.96, 19.90, 18.16, (21.01), 15.02, 14.13, 18.13, 13.67, 18.98, 18.87, 17.06, (12.18), 18.94, 18.57, 17.19, 17.53, 15.35, 15.35, 17.39, 18.21, 16.77, 16.26, 19.59, 20.03, 18.44,

= 17.60.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm a 13 year old who has nothing to do past 7:00 on many nights. Ao100s take me about an hour.


----------



## emolover (Mar 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I'm a 13 year old who has nothing to do past 7:00 on many nights. Ao100s take me about an hour.


 
God I envy you. I am 17 and actually have to do **** for school and colleges. 

If I had started when I was younger, I would be so fast by the end of highschool.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

Rereading my post, I realized "Oh ****, I'll be 14 in less than a week" Because I certainly don't feel 13. 

My goal is to be sub-15 at the beginning of highschool (August) so I'll already be fast-ish.  If I'm still cubing at the end of highschool I better be sub-10 -__-

Are you a junior or senior?


----------



## emolover (Mar 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Are you a junior or senior?


 
I am a Junior. 

This semester has been the only semester where I actually care. Anything before that for me being busy was from sports and complete laziness(Still is prominent). I now unfortunately have to make up for the ****ups and the slacking I did before this semester and the collage seminar was a real slap in the face. 

I hate being in the 40th percentile for grades in my school yet I am in the 80th percentile for scores but I was/am so damn lazy. 

So don't be lazy in school.


----------



## Riley (Mar 5, 2012)

12.80 3x3 avg of 12, PB. First sub 13.
13.58, 12.82, 14.00, 13.28, 11.10, 11.70, 13.38, 13.39, 13.24, (16.30), (10.58), 11.48
Now I have to change my goals in the goals thread, this was one of my goals by March 17th.


----------



## Carson (Mar 5, 2012)

New PB 3x3 single: 13.67, full step... but it was an easy solve. Previous best was 14.53.

Edit: And now a 13.46 in the same session!
Also a new PB Ao5 contained within the session: 17.29.


----------



## foolish (Mar 5, 2012)

Just did 23.60 yesterday and yet another new 3x3 PB single: 22.50
Sub 20 here I come


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

I know this is weird, but I'm calling BS. On myself. On my PB page (see sig) I say that my 2x2 PB average of 12 is what, sub-4? I think the Ao5 is sub-3, too. I think there's no way I could have gotten that, especially back then. So yeah, I think I lied about those, bigtime. The single is legit though  So yeah, I'm resetting my 2x2 PB except for single, and this is my "first" average of 100. 

(3.00), 5.01, 3.40, 4.00, 3.96, 4.91, 3.83, (3.35), 5.00, 5.33, 4.82, (6.67), 4.20, 4.69, 5.40, 4.81, 5.19, (6.53), 4.90, 4.73, 5.82, 3.85, 6.40, (2.90), 4.09, 4.47, 5.14, 3.35, 4.01, 4.30, 4.49, 3.94, (3.07), 4.19, 5.56, 5.33, 4.94, 5.00, 4.26, 4.48, 4.20, 4.43, 3.78, 4.73, (2.93), 5.36, 4.07, 3.72, 6.31, 4.69, 5.10, 5.09, 3.74, 4.98, 4.02, 5.50, 5.84, 5.48, 4.70, 5.40, 3.39, 4.51, 6.39, (6.50), 4.78, 5.45, 4.27, 5.16, 4.90, 6.04, 5.83, 4.01, (6.64), 4.74, 5.21, 3.63, 4.83, 5.30, 3.81, 5.14, 4.71, 3.63, 4.09, 4.66, 4.55, 5.32, 5.14, 3.85, 5.54, 5.51, 5.18, 3.48, 5.80, (6.72), 6.04, 4.96, 4.63, 5.61, 5.94, 4.30

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.90
worst time: 6.72

current avg5: 5.07 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 3.79 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 5.35 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 4.07 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 4.77 (σ = 0.74)
best avg100: 4.77 (σ = 0.74)

session avg: 4.77 (σ = 0.74)
session mean: 4.78


----------



## APdRF (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:34.11
worst time: 1:58.81

current avg5: 1:41.08 (σ = 4.95)
best avg5: 1:41.08 (σ = 4.95)

current avg12: 1:44.04 (σ = 6.59)
best avg12: 1:44.04 (σ = 6.59)

session avg: 1:44.04 (σ = 6.59)
session mean: 1:44.44

times (reset, import):
1:50.81, 1:47.88, 1:37.59, 1:34.11, 1:39.58, 1:58.81, 1:54.24, 1:46.78, 1:50.21, 1:36.86, 1:37.85, 1:38.61



First ever solves with OBLBL, I like it!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

^Good choice 

1:23.91 average of 12. My PB.

With 4x4, either I do really good or I suck. My lookahead is on fire right now :O My TPS isn't doing so bad either; hence the PB  Some days, I average ~1:38 ish because I just can't focus. :/

EDIT : 3 solves later, 1:23.19 Ao12 

EDIT2 : I think I'm sub-1:30 

Average of 100 : 1:28.64


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 5, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Also, ran my first sub 20 five kilometers today.



Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Jaycee: Why you progress so quickly!?


----------



## emolover (Mar 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Jaycee: Why you progress so quickly!?


 
Technically I was the one who progressed the fastest(2 to 1:17 in a week with about 70 solves) but I do have more cubing experience then you both.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 6, 2012)

Average of 5: 2:20.13
1. (2:43.77) f R F R' F' B' f' D B u' B R' f2 R' l L' b2 f d2 F f2 l2 f2 d2 F r2 F' d U' F' r' D' d b' u R f' b' B' L2 F2 r2 l2 d' b r2 l' U b' B2 f2 u d2 b2 R2 u' b2 B f U2 
2. 2:27.17 u f2 B D2 u' r U L' f' l2 F' D u2 l R B2 l' B2 D' U2 d' l' U' l F2 b' d D2 L2 B' l2 f F2 R2 l' d U2 b2 d' l' d L R' D2 r' b' u b2 B2 L2 f F2 R2 b B2 l' R' B' L b' 
3. 2:15.43 R d F2 U2 b2 D R' d L' U f' L U' u R L b2 d F2 f2 l b' B' d2 u R u2 f' B2 d2 R F' R f2 R2 r U u' f' u2 D U' d2 F2 D2 f2 d f' U F' U R u' D' B2 D2 L2 U2 r' d2 
4. 2:17.80 F L2 b2 U B2 D R2 f' D2 l' R f' u' R2 D2 u' b2 d f' b2 B R U' d' u2 r2 R l2 b2 D2 b2 r l' f2 D' r' f d' L f2 r' f' u' F D' B b r2 F2 L B' l R' U B2 b2 u2 R r f' 
5. (2:08.85) b' L2 F2 b l2 L b' d' b2 f r f r' D B' u' U' L u l' b2 f2 B2 u b' u2 F2 U F' r R2 D' u2 B2 f l' b' U B' f' d L b' f2 d2 U2 f' b2 B' D2 B U2 r b' D F' l b l' U

5x5


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 6, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Jaycee: Why you progress so quickly!?



I'm home for most of the day except Saturdays (I'm out with people ). Yes I do leave the house xD Almost everyday for hours at a time, in fact, playing sports with people in the neighborhood. But I still have a lot of free time. I'm going to have ~2 hours less everyday now though because track starts tomorrow and I have practice every day.



emolover said:


> Technically I was the one who progressed the fastest(2 to 1:17 in a week with about 70 solves) but I do have more cubing experience then you both.


 
2:30ish to 1:28 in a month isn't that bad either  But yes you improved faster than I can understand. Not to mention I've probably done about 800 OBLBL total solves...


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 6, 2012)

I got a bit faster at 3x3x3 recently.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 6, 2012)

3x3 in 7.54. Really was not expecting this


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 6, 2012)

2x2 Average of 50:* 2.91*


Spoiler



1. (1.58) U' R' F2 R2 F' U' R' F' U' 
2. 2.57 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F U' 
3. 3.32 U R' F U F2 R' F' U' R' 
4. 3.22 U' R F2 R U R' F2 U' R 
5. 3.24 F U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R U 
6. 2.09 F U R' F2 R' F' U' R' U2 
7. 2.68 F R2 U F' U2 F U' R2 U2 
8. 2.34 R' F U' F2 R U R F' R U2 
9. 3.25 U R F2 U' R U' R F' U 
10. 3.60 F' R' F R2 F R2 F U2 R' 
11. 2.28 U R' U' R2 F U F' R U 
12. 3.15 F2 U F2 U R2 F' U2 F R 
13. 1.92 R U' R' U R' F2 R' F2 U' 
14. (1.89) R2 U' F' U2 R' F' R' F' U' 
15. 1.93 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R U 
16. 3.71 U2 F R' U2 R' F U2 F' U' 
17. (3.96) F' R U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2 
18. 2.86 R' F' U2 F R2 F U' F U2 
19. 2.89 F' R' U F2 U2 R2 F' R U2 R' 
20. 3.81 F2 U' F' R U2 F2 R' F' R2 
21. 2.63 F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F U' R2 
22. 3.14 U F R' F U2 R' F2 R U' 
23. 3.47 U2 F U2 F2 R' F' U R2 F' U' 
24. 2.93 F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' R U 
25. 3.04 R2 F' R' U2 F2 R F' U F' 
26. 2.02 U' F' R U2 R' F R' F2 U 
27. 3.23 U2 R U2 R' F2 U R F2 U' 
28. (3.81) F R2 F' R F2 R' F R U 
29. 3.57 F' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' F U2 
30. (3.86) R2 U' F' R F U F2 R' U2 
31. 3.51 U R' F U2 F' R F2 R2 U2 
32. 2.42 R2 F' R2 F U' R U2 F U 
33. 2.33 F2 U2 F' U F' R F' U2 R2 U' 
34. 2.96 F U' R F R2 F2 U' F' U2 
35. 2.36 R2 F R U2 F' R2 F R F2 
36. 3.36 U F2 R U2 R' F R2 U' R2 
37. 2.94 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U F' R2 U' 
38. 2.83 F U' F R' U2 F R' F R 
39. 2.89 F2 U R' U2 R F2 R F' R2 U' 
40. 3.07 R U2 R2 F2 R' U' R F' U' 
41. 3.28 F' U' F2 R F' R2 F U R' U' 
42. 1.94 F2 U2 F R U' F U2 R2 U' 
43. 2.55 R2 U R2 U' F R F R2 F2 U' 
44. 3.41 F' R F2 U' R F U' F' U 
45. 3.18 F2 R2 F R2 U' F R U R2 
46. 3.05 U F2 U R F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
47. 2.90 U2 F U R2 F' R2 F' R U' 
48. 2.69 U' R' U' F R2 F' R2 F' U 
49. 3.33 U' F2 U F2 U F2 U' R' U2 
50. (1.44) F2 R' U2 F2 U' F U' R' U'



lol so lucky

Best avg 12: 3.22, 3.24, 2.09, 2.68, 2.34, 3.25, (3.60), 2.28, 3.15, 1.92, (1.89), 1.93 = *2.61*
Best avg 5: 2.28, (3.15), 1.92, (1.89), 1.93 = *2.04*  sub WR

Guimond/stern sun as usual.
Used anti CLL on a face skip scramble.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol. Two 4x4 PB singles in a row - 56.40 then 56.25.

Avg5 was 1:06.62, 56.40, (56.25), (1:18.68), 1:04.08 = 1:02.37 PB


----------



## samkli (Mar 7, 2012)

Average of 100: 16.93 



Spoiler



14.77, 17.14, 16.39, 18.94, 14.39, 16.34, 13.76, 16.17, 27.82, 14.96, 12.11, 18.06, 18.82, 18.68, 14.72, 18.14, 18.76, 17.35, 18.28, 18.81, 15.88, 14.20, 14.22, 17.23, 19.27, 12.24, 15.62, 18.54, 14.98, 17.52, 15.28, 19.35, 17.29, 13.89, 17.37, 14.01, 20.13, 16.56, 17.17, 15.23, 16.09+, 16.10, 14.75, 18.96, 14.76, 15.15, 18.79, 17.55, 16.11, 20.21, 16.62, 23.27, 17.15, 14.19, 16.35, 20.99, 17.40, 12.47, 18.27, 17.43, 18.00, 12.81, 21.31, 18.12+, 15.17, 13.44, 14.69, 19.38, 18.70, 14.60, 15.88, 15.24, 20.98, 22.03, 16.21, 19.66, 18.58, 19.25, 27.18, 18.92, 14.49, 17.79, 15.56, 13.50, 13.90, 18.46, 16.38, 18.00, 20.50, 14.06, 17.87, 17.85, 20.96, 15.77, 14.07, 15.77, 18.30, 17.46, 17.40, 17.18


----------



## AndersB (Mar 7, 2012)

Got new avg5 and avg12 pbs of 13.63 and 14.52, suddenly my consistency went crazy good! 

Avg5 is bolded
1. 15.62 
*2. 13.75 
3. 13.62 
4. 13.15 
5. 13.53 
6. 13.83* 
7. 14.50 
8. 15.69 
9. 13.51 
10. 16.25 
11. 16.40 
12. 14.91


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2012)

3x3 Columns first PBs 

10.82 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D U' B' U' B2 F' D' F' R F' 

best avg5: 13.30 (σ = 1.22)
12.59, 14.70, (19.16), (11.52), 12.60

best avg12: 14.17 (σ = 2.20) woop woop sub15
12.98, 14.09, 12.59, 14.70, 19.16, (11.52), 12.60, 16.45, 13.13, (DNF), 11.76, 14.19

best avg100: 15.46 (σ = 1.78)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 3x3 Columns first PBs
> 
> 10.82 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D U' B' U' B2 F' D' F' R F'
> 
> ...


 
Real cube?


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 7, 2012)

56.61 4x4 PB after modding my Dayan + Mf8 4x4 :3


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Real cube?


Yes.


----------



## Deluchie (Mar 8, 2012)

Doing much better at 3x3 lately:

Avg of 5: 15.79 (PB by .03)
Avg of 12: 16.43 (PB by .4x)
Avg of 100: 17.83(PB by .5x)

Some nice singles too like a 13.90+ and a 13.75!


----------



## Riley (Mar 8, 2012)

9.03 Nonlucky PB! (3x3) R' F' D' F L2 B F' D R' U B D2 F' U2 B U B D' F' L2 R2 D R2 L U' 

x2 // inspection
L' D' U2 L // cross
U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // PLL

Would've been my first sub 9, but I locked up a little on the OLL.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 8, 2012)

Solved a 4x4 20 times. Got OLL parity 3 times. 

(1:17 mean but idc)


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Solved a 4x4 20 times. Got OLL parity 3 times.
> 
> (1:17 mean but idc)


 

y u no 100%


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 8, 2012)

My old pb Ao12: 17.16


Today:
best avg12: 17.16


15.66, 17.71, 15.33, 19.47, 18.44, (19.58), 15.21, (13.53), 18.50, 18.83, 14.65, 17.80

30 minutes later:

17.54, (20.55), 18.27, 17.96, (12.53), 18.56, 20.37, 14.49, 15.10, 15.16, 16.57, 15.65 = *16.97*


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 8, 2012)

Pb Ao100 by 0.01 



Spoiler



14.65, 14.82, 14.63, (12.77), (12.62), 15.51, 12.94, 12.80, 14.26, 12.82, 15.27, 15.04, 13.99, (16.75), 15.06, 14.29, 15.57, 14.90, 13.33, 14.55, 15.15, 12.95, 15.31, 14.57, 14.25, 15.42, 14.17, 15.26, 14.24, 12.88, (12.67), 15.87, 15.51, 15.37, 13.38, (17.14), 14.57, 14.69, 13.27, 14.86, 14.68, (16.52), 15.57, 16.03, 13.75, 14.58, 13.58, 13.83, (11.33), 13.54, 14.89, (17.24), 14.92, 14.53, 14.82, 13.19, 14.94, 14.37, 14.52, 14.57, 14.09, 12.88, 13.02, (11.54), 14.30, 15.87, 15.66, 13.94, 13.74, 14.09, 12.85, 12.92, 14.21, 13.81, 14.90, 14.85, 13.24, 15.97, 14.00, 16.41, 14.94, (16.42), 14.02, 15.83, 14.79, 12.80, 13.22, 15.10, 13.20, 15.15, 13.43, 14.94, 15.97, 14.61, 13.59, 14.28, 16.10, 15.12, 14.29, 12.89

number of times: 105/105
best time: 11.33
worst time: 17.24

current avg5: 14.95 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 12.84 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 14.78 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 13.75 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 14.44 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 14.42 (σ = 0.94)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2012)

My first ever sub-20 average 10/12: 19.81
(25.66), 19.91, 16.99, 17.30, (16.91), 19.87, 22.63, 21.82, 20.50, 18.15, 19.07, 21.82

I finally did it!

Of course I had to ruin the RA with a 30+ solve right after this...

Also my best ever average of 100: 21.73.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice, Mike! And I wouldn't be surprised if you can still cut a few seconds off that.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 8, 2012)

52.98, 50.86, 52.21, 48.55, (DNF(40.66)), 44.76, (38.65), 46.37, 49.44, 49.64, 52.22, 42.61 = *48.96 avg12*
48.55, (DNF(40.66)), 44.76, (38.65), 46.37 = *46.56 avg5*
3 solves were rolled from a few days ago, but whatever 
DNF was because I didn't see 2 adjacent edges and thought it was PLL skip.
Yau ofc - I'm almost as fast as with redux now - just a lot more inconsistent still


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 8, 2012)

57.58 OH PLL time attack.


----------



## JyH (Mar 9, 2012)

7.91

D2 L B' L B R' L U F B2 D' U2 B R2 F U R D B2 L U F' R' B2 U2 

y2 z'
R' F R y2 F' D R' D
U' y R U' R' 
R' U R
y2 U' R' U R U' y L' U L
U' R U R' U R U' R'
R U R' U R U2 R'
U2

38htm/7.91 = 4.8tps

Unsure about the rotations.
First 7, second sub 8. Could've been a low 7 if I had seen the OLL skip which would've made it an LL skip.

EDIT: 11.59 avg12 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.59
1. (10.14) D' U' F D' F U' F' U' B D2 U' B' R2 L' B' L B2 D' R2 U' D F R D' U
2. (14.09) R L' U2 L2 F L B U' D2 F U F L2 F' U' F U F' U' L' U' D R D2 F2
3. 10.19 U R' U2 F L B2 R U2 R D2 F' U B' D L2 F' L2 F2 B2 U D R' F' R' L2
4. 10.81 B2 L' F U2 R2 B' U' D' R2 L2 D2 L F' U2 B' F2 R' D' R' U2 F' R2 U R F2
5. 13.57 U2 R F' B' D' U' F2 U' F D F R F' D R' F2 L2 B U' R' B R D B R'
6. 10.35 D' U2 L2 U2 R' F' B2 D U2 L R' D' B2 F D L R2 D2 L2 U' F' L' F' L F'
7. 11.62 R2 F2 D' U R L F B U F2 D U' R F2 D B' R U' L' B D R F2 L2 U'
8. 11.59 F' B2 D L2 U2 F B2 R2 B2 R D' L2 U' F' B L' D B2 U' L2 U' D B2 D2 R
9. 11.56 F2 D' R B R' B' L' D2 B2 D R2 L' U' B2 U' L' B2 L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 D2 U
10. 12.75 F L' D2 B F2 D R2 F' L R B2 U2 D L F' L' U' L' R2 F' U2 L2 B L2 U
11. 11.95 U F2 D2 U' L' D' U' L' U' L' U2 R' U D2 R D B D' R2 U2 D2 R' B' D' R2
12. 11.49 L2 B' L2 B L R2 D' B D' U B F' U2 D2 F' R' B' F2 D2 F D R B' R' B2



+ a 10.93 avg



Spoiler



Average of 5: 10.93 (ties PB)
1. (10.19) U R' U2 F L B2 R U2 R D2 F' U B' D L2 F' L2 F2 B2 U D R' F' R' L2
2. 10.81 B2 L' F U2 R2 B' U' D' R2 L2 D2 L F' U2 B' F2 R' D' R' U2 F' R2 U R F2
3. (13.57) U2 R F' B' D' U' F2 U' F D F R F' D R' F2 L2 B U' R' B R D B R'
4. 10.35 D' U2 L2 U2 R' F' B2 D U2 L R' D' B2 F D L R2 D2 L2 U' F' L' F' L F'
5. 11.62 R2 F2 D' U R L F B U F2 D U' R F2 D B' R U' L' B D R F2 L2 U'


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 9, 2012)

New PB NL single 12.70

Scramble: L2 B L' D' U' F2 D2 U' B2 L' R F L B R2 U2 F U2 R2 B' L' D U2 L D


----------



## timeless (Mar 9, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh single - green cross
> 26. (22.21[U perm]) R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' F D R' D2 R U2 F2



oh - white cross U perm
4. (20.23) L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 R' F L F' L2 B L2 D L2 F.


----------



## emolover (Mar 9, 2012)

I actually practiced tonight on a school night. That might not seem like an accomplishment but because of the fact that the last time I practiced on a school night was like half a year ago, it was an accomplishment.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 9, 2012)

Gear Cube Average of 5: 13.79
1. 13.33 F R' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 R'
2. (12.58) U R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R
3. (34.15) U F R' U2 R' F2 R F' U'
4. 12.84 R' U2 R F2 R' U R F2 U'
5. 15.21 F' U2 F2 U' F' R U2 F' U2 

Scramble mode: 2x2x2 random state, because that appears to work rather well. And no, I don't know what happened with the 34.15.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 9, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> 57.58 OH PLL time attack.


 
Fast.

Accomplishment-
3x3 blindfolded: B2 L F B2 U R2 F B' R' F D2 R2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F2 B' R2 (2:43.98 PB) I actually have a few sub-2:20s, but I'm resetting my PB status as I'm starting to practise the event again after so so long, practising for Cyber Open '12 (Y). Addicted to BLD now


----------



## Benyó (Mar 9, 2012)

8x8 single 6:10.09, mo3 6:19.85, avg12 6:27.35


----------



## emolover (Mar 9, 2012)

Benyó said:


> 8x8 single 6:10.09, mo3 6:19.85, avg12 6:27.35


 
Is this on a virtual or real cube. If that's a real cube, that is scary.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Is this on a virtual or real cube. If that's a real cube, that is scary.


 
Real, nice one Bence, very fast. :3


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 9, 2012)

New PB 19.93 Fullstep, the solve didn't even feel that fast.
2. 19.73 L2 D U R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L' U B' U2 R2 L' D2 U' L' F' D2

LOL
First 5 Solves and PB ao5 24.20:

1. 25.52 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 D R' B2 F' L' D F2 U2 R B2 D2
2. 19.73 L2 D U R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L' U B' U2 R2 L' D2 U' L' F' D2
3. 24.28 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L' R2 U' R' F U R2 B' U2
4. 22.80 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R B' D' F D U2 L2 U R L U
5. 26.70 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' F D U R2 F L D2 L2 F' U2

The 22 was OLL skip
Another Single Pb, i'm on a roll today
42. 19.71 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 D F2 U F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R F L U' R D

And new Ao12 PB 26.04:
20.88 25.33 (30.25) 28.39 (20.04) 29.04 27.07 26.24 26.32 25.25 28.05 23.78


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 9, 2012)

10.89, 13.88, 13.71, 13.86, (15.81), (10.15), 14.91, 12.54, 11.76, 13.65, 14.33, 13.21 = *13.27*

um...


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 9, 2012)

Casual 3x3 practice over the last 2 days. Best ao100 in spoilers.

number of times: 600/600
best time: 11.16
worst time: 24.93

current avg5: 17.69 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 14.46 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 18.21 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 15.80 (σ = 1.68)

current avg100: 17.40 (σ = 1.47)
best avg100: 17.19 (σ = 1.55)



Spoiler



14.79, 17.65, 16.40, 16.29, 15.38, 17.35, 14.50, 16.51, 19.87, (12.81), 14.21, 19.86, 16.98, 17.27, 16.96, 17.10, 18.86, 19.34, 16.28, 20.14, 18.63, 18.31, 16.44, 18.08, 15.71, 17.08, 17.98, 16.25, 16.51, 15.34, 16.47, 17.64, 19.26, (21.75), 16.86, 18.03, 16.79, 14.57, 19.91, 16.85, 15.95, 16.43, (20.21), 17.51, 19.53, (13.31), 18.02, 17.93, 17.92, 17.80, 19.64, 16.72, 17.60, 16.88, 18.81, (20.66), 18.07, 17.20, 18.34, 15.45, 20.01, (12.25), 17.37, 16.31, 13.59, 18.84, 15.30, 13.77, 14.31, 17.20, 15.89, 16.85, 18.99, 16.45, 18.80, 16.10, 16.47, 17.27, (20.39), 18.85, 19.63, 16.73, 18.50, 18.98, 18.23, 18.11, 16.49, 14.98, 18.61, 16.92, 16.31, 16.99, (11.16), 18.78, 16.40, 14.83, 17.79, (20.70), (13.44), 14.26


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 10, 2012)

Just got sub-30 average of 50.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 19.64
worst time: 38.02

current avg5: 32.41 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 25.21 (σ = 2.44)

current avg12: 30.62 (σ = 2.96)
best avg12: 27.47 (σ = 2.62)

session avg: 29.59 (σ = 3.72)
session mean: 29.56

Individual times:


Spoiler



30.60, 29.48, 28.79, 37.00, 33.80, 29.87, 22.25, 26.59, 32.51, 30.15, 27.92, 28.87, 25.55, 28.20, 23.50, 30.11, 33.66, 31.84, 34.16, 30.83, 25.84, 31.30, 29.02, 20.58, 28.33, 22.36, 24.95, 29.27, 24.91, 29.86, 29.32, 32.41, 30.04, 35.43, 28.63, 36.19, 25.90, (38.02), 29.91, (19.64), 26.43, 33.34, 34.03, 31.83, 24.74, 31.63, 32.58, 33.02, 28.66, 34.05



19.64 PB! the first time ever I get sub-20 single 
lucky 1 look OLL and PLL skip.

And all of that without lookahead, which I'm going to practice now.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 10, 2012)

First sub 3 on 5x5. 

2:56.52


----------



## BlueNinja6 (Mar 10, 2012)

Started solving again today for the first time in about a year. Despite only relearning 8 of the PLLs so far, I've managed to match my PR Ao12 at 34.25. My single and Ao5 are both still about 3 seconds off, at 26.64 and 33.42, but thats mostly impatience using the inspection time only for my first move or 2. It's coming back a lot faster than I thought it would, maybe this time I'll finally get that sub-20 single and sub-30 average.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Mar 10, 2012)

PB of 13.23

Scramble: L2 B2 L' F' U D R2 U R B R2 U2 B U2 L2 B D2 B R2 U2 

inspection z' y
cross D' R'
1st pair L' U L
2nd pair U R' U2 R d' R U R'
3rd pair U R' U2 R d' R U R'
4th pair d U L' U' L U' L' U L
OLL y2 r U R' U R U2 r
PLL U L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R

49/13.23 = 3.704 turns per sec


----------



## kbh (Mar 10, 2012)

First sub20 solve

19.03

It was with an accidental X-Cross and accidental 1 look OLL


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 10, 2012)

Coulour neutral OH Average of 12: 
22.20 23.18, 22.09, 23.14, 25.03, (27.93), *(19.24), 20.60, 19.47, 23.12, 22.59*, 20.45, 22.29
Bolded is a 20.89 average of 5


Spoiler



1. 23.18 F' R D U' R' D F' D L B' L' U2 B2 F U' D' R F2 R2 B2 F L2 U' R L' 
2. 22.09 D2 L2 D' B' L' B' D' R' D2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L D2 R' B2 R2 L U' R' U B' D2 
3. 23.14 R2 L U R D2 L2 B' U2 F B R2 U D' L2 U B U2 L2 B F2 D' R U2 L' R 
4. 25.03 B L F' D2 R' B' D2 F' D' U2 F2 D R' B D L2 B2 D R2 L U2 F2 U2 L' D' 
5. (27.93) D L2 F2 U B D2 R F' L' D2 R' F' R2 F2 L' B D' F B U2 D' F' L' F' R2 
6. (19.24) L' B R2 D' L2 U2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R2 F' B' U2 R L D' L' F2 B2 L B' 
7. 20.60 F2 B2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 R' D F D2 R U L' F' D' F' D' F B2 L' F' R U' B 
8. 19.47 D2 B U2 F R2 B2 R B' R' D F2 R' F L D L U D L F2 B2 D2 F R2 F 
9. 23.12 U F' D' F2 U B' L F B' U' F' B2 R' D' F2 R D2 U' R' L' D2 L' D2 R' L2 
10. 22.59 U' L D U' B R' F B R D B2 F2 R2 L B' U' F' U2 F B' R' D B2 F2 L2 
11. 20.45 D2 F2 R F B2 D U2 B2 U' D B2 D U' R B2 U R' B2 F L2 B2 R' U2 L R' 
12. 22.29 L' F D2 R' U B' U' F2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D F' L' R U B' L D R2 D U2 L' F2



I am thinking of switching to CN for OH only, but I find I fail more when doing CN (happened less in this average)
This is still my 4th fastest average ever though CN or not CN


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2012)

1:50.xx on 5x5, E-slice pairing. I like it but I'm more used to M-slice.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Finally sub-20 with bi-color neutral.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 10, 2012)

New fastest Roux average 8.65


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey, if you're good at feet, stick with it. Might end up being your best event.

5BLD: sub9 avg12 whoa :O


----------



## AndersB (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG so extremely close!!! 2:00.29 5x5 single! It was a PLL-skip, and the 3x3-step went in like 15 seconds!


----------



## samkli (Mar 10, 2012)

AndersB said:


> OMG so extremely close!!! 2:00.29 5x5 single! It was a PLL-skip, and the 3x3-step went in like 15 seconds!


 
Close... my PB is like 1:59.xy


----------



## Riley (Mar 10, 2012)

AndersB said:


> OMG so extremely close!!! 2:00.29 5x5 single! It was a PLL-skip, and the 3x3-step went in like 15 seconds!


 
Congrats, you made me want to do some 5x5 (I was also really close to sub 2) and I got a 2:02.91! (PB)


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 10, 2012)

52.72, (46.23), 55.44, 1:04.11, 1:04.73, 1:02.58, (1:14.29), 1:07.28, 1:12.25, 52.06, 49.62, 58.92 = 59.97 (σ = 7.41)

cool deviation


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 52.72, (46.23), 55.44, 1:04.11, 1:04.73, 1:02.58, (1:14.29), 1:07.28, 1:12.25, 52.06, 49.62, 58.92 = 59.97 (σ = 7.41)
> 
> cool deviation


 
4x4?


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah 4x4


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2012)

PB average of 5 for 4x4

1:04.33
54.55
57.42
1:15.56
58:39

average = 1:00.05


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2012)

First ao100 I've done since the 17.60 one. Not PB, but the last 36 solves in a row are all sub-20, and there is a total of only 8 20.xy solves 

Ao100 : 17.97
16.24, 16.85, (14.67), 16.53, 18.35, (20.47), 19.17, 19.41, 19.55, 16.84, 16.35, 18.86, 17.04, 18.00, 19.20, 19.87, 16.28, 20.23, 16.51, 16.29, 19.63, 15.85, 17.34, (20.43), (13.06), 19.36, 16.28, 16.48, 19.73, 17.90, 16.82, 18.32, 18.41, 18.35, 18.06, 17.25, 17.15, 17.52, 18.36, 18.01, 17.71, 20.22, 17.98, 16.70, 15.30, 19.28, (12.68), 18.01, 20.13, 18.25, 19.30, (20.58), 16.48, 18.32, 19.25, 18.34, 18.04, 18.71, 16.74, 17.67, 17.47, (20.43), 18.87, (20.30), (14.40), 16.86, 18.74, 17.66, 16.88, 19.66, 16.40, 18.11, 17.73, 17.10, 18.34, 17.18, 17.36, 18.41, 19.36, 18.93, (13.94), 19.78, 18.28, 18.81, 16.13, 17.00, 19.05, 18.81, 19.62, 19.31, 17.00, 19.86, 18.90, 18.75, 16.49, 15.04, 18.47, 15.23, 19.72, 17.32

I did this hoping that I'd get my cubes from Bapao today but nope  I hope they'll be here by Tuesday.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 11, 2012)

Got a new personal best with my Zhanchi. 15.43 Full Step. X-Cross with 4LLL


----------



## Brest (Mar 11, 2012)

4:17.58, 5:07.48, 3:27.58, 4:12.29, 3:45.26

Average: 4:05.04
Mean: 4:10.04
Best Time: 3:27.58
Median: 4:12.29
Worst Time: 5:07.48
Standard deviation: 33.99


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2012)

PB 3x3 average (yay sub 14)

18.87 (bleh)
14.08 
13.73
12.52
12.11

average = 13.44


----------



## JasonK (Mar 11, 2012)

Brest said:


> 4:17.58, 5:07.48, 3:27.58, 4:12.29, 3:45.26
> 
> Average: 4:05.04
> Mean: 4:10.04
> ...


 
This is so epic.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 11, 2012)

Brest said:


> 4:17.58, 5:07.48, 3:27.58, 4:12.29, 3:45.26
> 
> Average: 4:05.04
> Mean: 4:10.04
> ...



I'm guessing the event was 3x3 reconstructions?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 11, 2012)

1:14.55, 1:22.90, 1:14.41, (1:28.64), (1:13.31) = 1:17.29

Megaminx. Getting back on form.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 11, 2012)

3x3 12.95, 12.14, (10.98), (15.39), 12.25 = *12.45*

12.33, 12.92, 12.52, 13.43, 12.95, 12.14, (10.98), 15.39, 12.25, (15.58), 11.13, 13.99 = *12.91*

where is all this improvement coming from? D:

Edit: 11.64, 11.90, (12.73), 12.47, (11.61) = *12.00*

Ao100 = 14.10


Spoiler



13.52, 15.24, 14.61, 15.82, 14.99, 14.36, 14.21, (16.36), 14.58, 12.88, 14.44, 12.95, 14.90, 13.10, (16.00), 12.33, 12.92, 12.52, 13.43, 12.95, 12.14, (10.98), 15.39, 12.25, 15.58, (11.13), 13.99, 13.88, 13.80, 15.76, 14.07, 15.66, 15.38, 13.92, (15.91), 14.19, 11.64, 11.90, 12.73, 12.47, (11.61), 14.37, 15.51, 15.12, 12.90, 14.80, 14.59, 14.67, 14.50, 13.62, 12.62, (11.47), 15.25, (10.60), 13.74, 14.27, 14.83, 14.98, (15.89), 15.52, 15.36, 12.67, 14.15, 11.83, 14.30, 14.36, 14.35, 14.98, 13.10, 14.21, 15.70, 15.15, 15.66, 13.09, 13.88, 14.55, 14.42, 13.14, 12.48, 15.11, 14.57, 12.72, 15.83, 14.23, 15.34, 13.06, 13.21, 14.75, 13.72, 14.96, 14.27, 14.60, 14.26, 14.08, (15.88), 14.72, 14.18, 13.48, 15.41, 13.66

number of times: 102/102
best time: 10.60
worst time: 16.36

current avg5: 14.15 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 12.00 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 14.48 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 12.91 (σ = 1.17)

current avg50: 14.30 (σ = 0.85)
best avg50: 13.75 (σ = 1.21)

current avg100: 14.12 (σ = 1.07)
best avg100: 14.10 (σ = 1.07)

session avg: 14.14 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 14.07


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 11, 2012)

8.77 L2 U B2 U2 B' L B' F2 U2 B U' F2 B' D2 U2 F2 R' D F2 B' R2 D2 L B' U'

y L R' U R' F D L2 D
R U' R' U2 R U R'
U' L' U' L R' U' R
U L' U2 L U' L' U L
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

66/8.77 = 7.53 tps

tps might be a PB.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 11, 2012)

(1:33.32), 1:45.50, (1:53.74), 1:35.67, 1:36.42 = 1:39.20

5x5. Yays. Slipped up on the 1:35, could've been sub 1:30.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 11, 2012)

47. 19.34 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' R L' F2 U'
OLL Skip, so close to sub 19


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 11, 2012)

3x3 Ao5 pb:

Best average of 5: 12.86
3-7 - 12.95 (18.95) (11.89) 12.93 12.71
3 counting 12s 

EDIT: 14.42 OH single! LL skip 

5. 14.42 F2 L2 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F U R' D' L2 B2 D2 L D R2

z2 y' 
D' R' (D' y) R' F2 R F'//pseudo xcross
R U' R' R' U2' R (U' y) z U' R U//fixing edge
z' y z U' R U//F2L 2
z' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 y z U' R U//F2L 3
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//F2L 4
U2//AUF
50 moves/14.42 seconds= 3.47 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2012)

3x3 qCube single ~6.8 seconds. Doing a 3 cube relay so I don't know the exact time/have a screenshot/video D:

It was definitely sub 7 though, FRURUF PLL skip again.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 11, 2012)

Average of 5: 10.48
1. (7.76) L D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 R' D L B2 D U B' L D R' 
2. (12.94) R2 B2 U F2 R' D L' F2 D' L' F U L2 U L2 U2 D' R2 U2 F2 U 
3. 9.96 U F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 L R2 D2 U R' F' L2 D' B' D 
4. 10.80 B' R2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 B D2 L U B F2 R' D2 B2 L D' 
5. 10.68 L D F L F' R2 D' B' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 R L2 

The 7.76's LL was an ELL. I don't think I can reconstruct it, I don't remember anything but the LL.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 12, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> (1:33.32), 1:45.50, (1:53.74), 1:35.67, 1:36.42 = 1:39.20
> 
> 5x5. Yays. Slipped up on the 1:35, could've been sub 1:30.


 
Lend me your 5x5 at Cyber Open =D


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Average of 5: 18.20
1. 18.85 D2 B' U F2 D' L U2 R' F L B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 
2. (15.41) B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D' R D R2 D R2 U' L2 B 
3. (19.06) R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 U' R' D2 R' D U2 B' 
4. 18.85 L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B F2 U' L2 R D B2 R2 B' L' D U2 
5. 16.91 B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 B F2 L U2 F' L B2 D F2 R 
and
Average of 12: 19.21
1. 20.64 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F' D' U2 L D2 F2 R' U F D 
2. 20.00 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 B' L F2 D' L D2 F2 L' R2 
3. 20.04 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F D U2 L' R' F L' F' D' F U' 
4. (22.01) U2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' F' L' F D' L F L' B' R2 B' F' 
5. 18.85 D2 B' U F2 D' L U2 R' F L B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 
6. (15.41) B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D' R D R2 D R2 U' L2 B 
7. 19.06 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 U' R' D2 R' D U2 B' 
8. 18.85 L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B F2 U' L2 R D B2 R2 B' L' D U2 
9. 16.91 B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 B F2 L U2 F' L B2 D F2 R 
10. 19.15 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B F' R2 U' B' L B2 R' F' U' R2 F' U2 
11. 21.60 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D B' R2 F2 D F U' F2 L F2 U' R' 
12. 16.99 F L' F2 B' U B D2 L2 F B2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2


----------



## JasonK (Mar 12, 2012)

*54.82*

L2 U2 u' f2 U R' u D' r2 B2 f' r' R D B' L2 F L B L B2 u2 B' F2 f r2 D2 R2 r2 D2 B u2 r u' L f2 L U2 L' U'


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 12, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Will do  I want to try your Zhanchi please, it sounds amazing in your sub-9 avg12 vid. Or maybe it's just control?


 Erm it kinda sucks now. Got much slower since then, people hated my cube at NUS Open. I'll try to wash it or something to see if I can get back the smoothness, it's so gummy now. And I think you mean sub-10 avg12, not sub-9


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2012)

qCube 7.8 single. Cross skip and 2 free F2L pairs ._. slow LL


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 12, 2012)

Been taking time off cubing to run more.
Mean: 17.31
Standard deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 14.18
Worst Time: 19.76

Best average of 5: 15.83
4-8 - (19.45) 14.72 (14.18) 15.60 17.18

Best average of 12: 17.37
1-12 - 18.31 18.65 19.72 19.45 14.72 (14.18) 15.60 17.18 19.09 (19.76) 14.34 16.68


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2012)

3x3, corners first, real cube. Almost sub-20...

*15.97* R2 B' D2 R B2 L F' L2 F' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2

*18.41* avg5
(16.67), 18.84, (24.96), 17.74, 18.65

*20.45* avg12
(15.97), 19.12, 20.82, (30.58), 24.13, 16.06, 21.85, 22.08, 20.48, 24.46, 16.67, 18.84


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 13, 2012)

(10.47) U L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' B' U L' B U' L2 D' F' 

y' x' D L2 R U (R2 x') D' // Cross (6)
U L' U L R' U R // Pair 1 (7, 13)
U L' U' L // Pair 2 (4, 17)
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 3 (12, 29)
y R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair 4 (8, 37)
U2 F U R U' R' U R U' U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL (16, 53)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // EPLL (12, 65)

65 ETM
6.21 ETPS 

Just a high TPS solve using a questionable COLL...


----------



## JasonK (Mar 13, 2012)

*19.20* fullstep OH single

D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L B' L2 F' L' U' L R' F' U

D L' D L2 R2
L U' L' U' y z' U L' U'
L2 x' U L' U'
U' L U
L2 x2 U L' U'
z U' F z' U L U' L' z F'
U2 z' U L U' x U2 l' U L' U' L U' l U2 L'

44 moves / 19.20 = 2.29 tps

Wtf was that F2L...


----------



## SpeedPube (Mar 13, 2012)

old rubik's cube just solved in 2m 10secs, my first time under 3mins. Not exactly speedcubing, but a new PB for me. 

Apparently the postie is on his way with a new Dayan Zhanchi for me, wish he'd hurry up...


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 13, 2012)

5x5 avg5 1:38.34


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy avg of 5, I wish I'll get times like these at German Open, all Fullstep:
22.88
42-46 - 21.53 26.06 (20.73) (27.00) 21.04


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2012)

ZZ method

6.51 D2 L R' U' L2 F2 U' B F2 D B' L2 D2 U' R' L F R' B2 L' B L' U2 B L' 



Spoiler



EO xcross: R' F' D2 L2 B2 [5|5]
second slot: U R' U R2 U R' [6|11]
Third slot: L U2 L' U' R' U' R [7|18]
Fourth slot: L U L' U L U' L' [7|25]
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [14|39]



39 moves HTM/ETM / 6.51 seconds = 5.99 tps


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 13, 2012)

Held the patience to wait for an update on my order because 51morefun was having issues.


----------



## Czaroman93 (Mar 13, 2012)

What the hell just happened. 10x10 on hi-games - 8:10.67. Sub 8 was possible... But i had three parities, so...
Here's the replay. http://hi-games.net/cube-10x10x10/watch?u=4686


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 13, 2012)

10.96 single, not pb. I can't remember the cross I made. :/

10.96 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B L2 F' R' D F D2 F2 U F'


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 13, 2012)

4x4x4 W/ K4

Best Time: 54.60
Best average of 5: 59.96
(79.33) 60.62 60.40 58.85 (54.60)

Woop


----------



## Sillas (Mar 14, 2012)

Interview with Gilles Roux finished, about his method.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 14, 2012)

8.78, 8.67, 8.69, (7.37), 8.70, 7.51, 9.51, 7.69, 8.23, 8.53, 8.96, (9.54) = 8.53








Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.53
1. 8.78 U2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 F U B D' L U R' F2 U L' B2 
2. 8.67 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 D F' R2 U B2 L D' L' U2 B' 
3. 8.69 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' U B L' D R' D2 U2 L F 
4. (7.37) L2 D2 L D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L2 B2 D' F' D' B' D' B2 U F 
5. 8.70 D' F2 B2 R' U2 R' L B R D F2 D2 F D2 B U2 R2 U2 F D2 
6. 7.51 D F2 D' F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' U' F' L' D L D F2 U' 
7. 9.51 F2 R D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F D' L' B' L2 D L D U R 
8. 7.69 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B U F2 D B2 F' L F2 R' D' L' 
9. 8.23 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' D2 B' D2 L' D B' U2 R D U' F L B 
10. 8.53 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F' U B' L D2 B' R2 D R' D' 
11. 8.96 L2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D' B R' F2 D' B R2 B2 F D F2 
12. (9.54) R2 D2 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U F' U2 F2 R' D2 B' L R2 D2 L2


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 14, 2012)

only one counting 9


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 14, 2012)

18.86, 16.18, 16.51, 19.01, 17.93, 18.03, (20.95), 18.37, 18.99, 17.56, 15.26, (19.83), 18.22, 19.75, 14.88, 16.09, 17.63, 16.60, 18.36, (14.21), 18.12, 17.47, 18.66, 18.21, 16.38, 16.57, 18.04, 18.63, 17.66, 17.54, 15.39, 17.18, 19.20, 18.72, (14.14), 17.43, 19.23, 17.02, 19.46, 18.51, 14.44, 16.51, 15.42, 19.62, 16.38, 17.12, 18.52, 15.73, 17.72, 16.51, 15.89, 19.16, (19.90), 18.86, 18.78, 19.75, 17.44, 18.29, 19.00, 17.25, 16.38, 16.25, 19.28, 16.23, 19.27, 15.58, 18.81, 15.93, (19.80), 19.54, 15.64, 15.41, 14.69, 17.65, (19.87), 17.43, 19.34, (12.06), 19.14, 18.80, 18.55, 14.74, 17.71, 15.99, 16.48, 18.22, 18.00, 18.60, 17.94, 16.45, (12.15), 16.12, 18.70, 14.72, 17.17, 14.27, 14.85, 17.83, 18.74, (13.22)

First Ao100 with stickerless GuHong = 17.45 <3


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 14, 2012)

Pyra:



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 7.36
Best Time: 4.70
Worst Time: 12.64
Standard Deviation: 1.5 (20.5%)

1. 7.76 U R L U R' U L' U R' L R L U' L U R B' u' r' l 
2. 6.27 L R' U R L' U' R' B' R' B L B' r' 
3. 5.42 R L R U R L' U' L R' B L B' L R U R B' r l' b' 
4. 6.93 L B' L R B L R' L U R U' R' L' U L B' u' b 
5. 7.14 R L' R L R U' L' U L R U R' r' l' b' 
6. 9.95 L R L R' L U' R' B' R' B R' U' R L' r l b 
7. 8.76 R' U L' R' U' L R' U' L' U L U B' u 
8. 10.07 R' U L' U' R L U' R B U B' U R' U R B l b' 
9. 8.86 R U' L U R' L' B' U' R' U R B U u r l b' 
10. 6.35 U L R U' L' R' U' L' U L U' R U R' U R B' u r' l b 
11. 6.10 U R L' U' R' L U L U' R U' R' U L' U R' L' B' l 
12. 6.13 U' R' U R' L R' L' R' U' L' U L R U L' B l 
13. 7.87 L' R U L' U' L' R' L R' B L B' L R U B u r l' b' 
14. 5.95 U L R U' L' U' R' L' U L U' L' B u' r l b' 
15. 6.43 L R L' U' R' U' R U' R' U R' B l b 
16. 6.74 U' L R U L' R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R B' r' b' 
17. 7.85 R U L U' R' L' U' L' B' U' B L U R L' B r l b 
18. 7.11 L B' L R B L R' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' L B u' r' b' 
19. 7.56 L' U' R' U' L R L B L B' L U R' L B' u' r l' 
20. 9.57 L' R L R' U' R U' R' L' U' L R L B' u r' l b' 
21. 7.63 L R U' R U R L' U' R' L' R' U R L R' L B' u' r l' b' 
22. 5.98 R' L' U' L' R U L' U' L' U L U' R L B r' l' b' 
23. 10.30+ U' R' L' R L' U L' R' L' R' U' R L R' B r' 
24. 10.93+ L' U' L' R U L' R L' U' L U R U R L' r' 
25. 6.09 L R L' R' U' R B U B R B R U L' u r' b 
26. 10.61 L' R' U L R' U' B U' B' R' U R L B u' r' l b 
27. 9.96 U' R' L R' U L' R L' R' U' R L R L B u' r' l' b' 
28. 6.88 L U' R' U' R L' U' L R' B L B' L R U R L' l b' 
29. 8.52 L' R' U R' L U' B U B' U R' U R' L r' l' b 
30. 7.35 L' U' R' U' L R U' R B U B' U R' U' R' L B' u' 
31. 6.01 R U' L U R' L' R' B' R' B' U' B' R' U' L' b' 
32. (4.70) U L U' L' R B' R B R U' R l 
33. 10.16 U' R' L' R' L U R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R' L B' u b 
34. 7.91 R L' R' L' B L B U B L U R' L' u r l' 
35. 8.37 L U' B' L' U' B L' U L R U R u r l b' 
36. 5.25 U L U' L' U' R U R u' l b' 
37. 5.09 R L R U R L U' L U' L' U L R u r 
38. 7.00 R U R L' U' R L U L B L B' L U L B u' l' 
39. 8.90 R' U L' U' R L U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U R' L u' l 
40. 6.81 U R L R' L' U' L' B L' B' L' U' L u' r' l b 
41. 6.89 R U L' R' L U L' U L R U R' L' B b' 
42. 6.36 U' L' R' U L R U L B L B' L R L' B' u' b' 
43. 7.20 B R L' B' L R' L' B' U' B U' L U' L B' u l' b' 
44. 5.21 R L R' L' U R' L' R' U' R L R U R L' u' l 
45. 8.62 R' U L' R' U' L R' U' R U' R' L' U' L U B u' r' l b 
46. 7.28 L U' L' U' R' L R L' U R' L' B u l b 
47. 8.10 R' U' R L U L' U' L' U L U' R U R' U' R' u' r' b 
48. 8.46 L U L R U' L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U R' L' B' u r' l 
49. 7.71 L R L R' L U R B U B' u r l b 
50. 7.93 L U R L' U' R' U R' L' R' U' R L R B u r' l' b 
51. 10.14+ R L' U L U R' L' U L U' L B' u l' 
52. 9.23 R' U' L R U L' U' L' B' U' B L U' R L 
53. 7.08 U R' L' R' L U' R' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U u r b 
54. 6.17 R L R' L' U L' U L' B' u l 
55. 10.66 U' R' L R' U L' R' U L' U B u' r l' b 
56. 6.96 L U' R L U R' L U R U' R L R L' U' R' r 
57. 9.26 U B' L U' B L' U' L' U B' U B L U' R' L B' l b' 
58. 5.01 U' L R U R' U R U' R' L' U R B' u r' l 
59. 6.41 U R' U' L' R L U' R' B' R' B R' U L B' l b' 
60. 6.43 L R U' L U L R' L' U B' U B L U' R L B r' b' 
61. 6.47 L' U' R' U L R U L' U L U' L' B' u r b 
62. 9.18 U' L' R' U R' L R' U' L' B' U' B L U R' L' B' u' r l' b 
63. 6.87 L U L R U' L R' U' L' U L U' R U R' U' R' L' B u r b' 
64. 6.88 R' U R U R U' R' U L' U L r' l' b' 
65. 5.58 L R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R L B' u r l' 
66. 6.88 U' L' R L' U L' R' L' U L U' u' l' b' 
67. 8.12 B R L' B' L U' R' U R' L B r l' b' 
68. 7.69 R' U L' R' U' L R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U R' L r b 
69. 6.96 L' R U' L U B U B' U R' B u r' l b' 
70. 5.82 L U' L R' U L R B u' r l' 
71. 5.67 R L' U L U' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U B' u r l 
72. 5.51 U R L R' L' U' R' L' R' U' R L R U R L B u' r' b 
73. 7.15 L' U' L' R U L' R' U R U' R' U' L B' u r b' 
74. 5.99 L U' L R' U L R' U' B r l 
75. 6.14 R' U' R L U L' R' L' U' L U R U' R L' B' u' r 
76. 6.50 L R' U R L' U' L B L B U B L' B r' 
77. (12.64) L' R' U' R' U L R' U' L' U L U' R' u' b' 
78. 5.36 R U' L U R' L' B' U' R' U R B R' B r' l b' 
79. 9.33 R' U L' R' U' L R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L' B u r' l' b 
80. 6.66 L R U' L U L R' U' L' U' L U R' L' B u l' b 
81. 7.03 L R' U' R U L' U L' U' B L' B' L' U L B' u' b' 
82. 7.10 B R' U B' R U' L R B' R L B L R U R B' l b 
83. 10.94 L' R' U R' L U' R' U' R U R' U' L u l b' 
84. 5.52 U L U' L' U L U' R U' R' U L' U L' B u r' l' 
85. 5.83 R' U' L R U L' U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R L B r b' 
86. 8.44 L' U' R' U L R U' L' B' U' B L U' R' L' B' u l b' 
87. 5.24 U' R' L' R L' U R B' R L B L R L' l' b' 
88. 8.44 U L R U' L' R' L R' B L B' L' B' u r l' b 
89. 6.37 L U R L' R U' R U R' L B' u r l' b 
90. 5.16 L' R' U L U' R U L' U B' U B L U R' L' B' u r 
91. 7.72 L U' R L U L R' U' R U' R' U L' U' L U R' B u l' b' 
92. 6.96 R' U' L' R L' U L' U' R U' R' U' R L B u' r' l' b 
93. 5.91 R L' U' L U R' U R' L R L U' L U' R' u' l b' 
94. 6.81 L U R L U' L R U L' U L U' R U' R' B u l' b 
95. 8.34 R' U R' L U' R' L' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L' u' r' l 
96. 9.63 L' U R L U R' U' R' L u r l' b 
97. 5.52 R' U' R L U L' R U' R' U' R U' L' l 
98. 6.94 R' L' U L' U' R L' U' R U B' R B R U R' L u r' 
99. 7.69 R' U R' L U' R' L' R U R' U L' B r' l' b 
100. 6.76 L' R' U' R' U L R' U' R B U B R B R U' R L r' l' 

Not really satisfied, sooo many fails in there 

Best average of 5 (5.83)
Best average of 12 (6.44)
Neither are PB

I think I'll try to roll out all the fail solves in the centre to hopefully improve the average


----------



## wytefury (Mar 14, 2012)

I can now say I am CN. YAY!


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 14, 2012)

So I've now done 174 solves in total...

5.23 Average of 5



Spoiler



Best Average of 5: 5.23
Best Time: 4.50
Worst Time: 20.78+
Standard Deviation: 0.4 (7.4%)

1. (20.78+) L' U' R L' U L' R' U R B U B' U R' L' B' u r l' b' 
2. 5.74 L R' U L' U' B' R' B' U' B' R' U R' L B' u r' l b 
3. 5.13 L U L U B' U B L U' R L u l' b' 
4. (4.50) U' R' L' R L' U L B' U' B U' L B' u r 
5. 4.81 L U R L' U' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U L' B' u r l b' 
Rolled 20 with 7.13...



6.28 Average of 12



Spoiler



Best Average of 12: 6.28
Best Time: 4.50
Worst Time: 20.78+
Standard Deviation: 1.1 (18.1%)

1. 7.22 U L U' L' U R' L R L U' L U R r l' b 
2. 5.45 U' R L U R' L U L U B l 
3. 6.44 R' L' U' R' U L R' U L' U L U' R U R' U R u' r 
4. 7.80 L U' R' U R' L' U' R L B r l b 
5. 5.07 U R' U' R U L U' R U' R' U L' U B' l' b' 
6. 8.01 L' U' R L' U R' L' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' L' u r l' b' 
7. (20.78+) L' U' R L' U L' R' U R B U B' U R' L' B' u r l' b' 
8. 5.74 L R' U L' U' B' R' B' U' B' R' U R' L B' u r' l b 
9. 5.13 L U L U B' U B L U' R L u l' b' 
10. (4.50) U' R' L' R L' U L B' U' B U' L B' u r 
11. 4.81 L U R L' U' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U L' B' u r l b' 
12. 7.13 L' U' R L' U R' L' R' U L' U L U' L r' l



Also 7.26 Average of 100

The thing I'm annoyed about is that I failed every easy scrmable. There were several that could be easy sub-4 or even sub-3 but I failed


----------



## Julian (Mar 14, 2012)

Done on vacation in Cuba, on iiTimer Lite, so no scrambles.

wtfwtfwtfwtfwtf

11.81, 13.15, 11.14, 14.67, 12.99, *10.00, 10.35, 13.93, 10.63, 9.53,* 11.15, 17.29

freaking 10.33 Ao5, over 1 whole second better than my previous PB!
also 11.98 Ao12
10.35 and 9 were PLL skips


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 14, 2012)

I picked up the 2x2 again today, and after some playing around, tried an ao50 and managed to get sub4 

number of times: 50/50
best time: 2.55
worst time: 8.58

current avg5: 4.16 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 3.54 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 4.10 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 3.62 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 3.98 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 4.09


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 14, 2012)

This isn't even fair.

15.85, 16.39, 15.50, 15.26, *13.20, 14.22, 14.87, (13.08), 14.48*, 15.65, (18.71), 14.66 = 15.01!!!

Bold is 13.97 ao5.

WTFWTFWTFWTF. I can't believe what I'm doing right now. I've only done 25 solves today and this happens. xD I'll do 25 more with the cube I did this with (Guhong) and then switch to my ZhanChi just to see if it's the cube that caused this insanity.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 15, 2012)

16.75, 13.55, 14.88, 17.55, 14.40 = 15.34 Ao5  PB.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2012)

11.76 avg100 (real cube)


Spoiler



number of times: 101/101
best time: 9.02
best avg5: 10.36 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 11.09 (σ = 1.07)
best avg100: 11.76 (σ = 1.02)
session avg: 11.78 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 11.89

12.92, 10.74, 11.31, 11.84, 11.62, 10.73, 11.46, 10.14, 9.85, 11.44, 12.63, 11.57, 14.03, 12.52, (9.02), 12.53, 10.86, 12.06, 11.38, 11.08, 10.28, 12.60, 13.27+, 9.82, (9.56), 10.68, 10.57, 12.57, 12.54, 13.10, 12.64, 11.37, 12.69, 11.58, 11.21, 11.60, 12.94, 11.07, 11.71, 11.22, 11.78, (9.11), 10.88, 11.48, 11.11, 11.16, (15.94), 12.34, 13.54, 11.17, 13.16, 9.88, 10.34, 14.01, 12.23, 12.14, 12.50, 12.79, (9.43), 10.25, 11.09, 11.08, 11.94, 10.13, 12.48, 11.56, (15.61), 11.92, 13.24, (16.46), 11.46, 11.52, 10.81, 11.32, 11.14, 12.52, (16.87+), 13.54, 11.94, 13.28, 11.76, 11.77, 12.17, (9.57), 14.85, 11.63, 12.43, 10.91, 11.45, 12.57, 11.10, (16.17), 11.53, 11.55, 9.69, 11.16, 11.18, 11.94, 12.46, 12.53


----------



## Shortey (Mar 15, 2012)

jflysim:

current avg5: 11.23 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 9.39 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 11.04 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 10.61 (σ = 1.04)


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 15, 2012)

3. 18.72 L2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 L' F' U F U2 L' F2 U'
Cross on D, fullstep, easy scramble, but still really happy


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 15, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> 01:08.80 single feet solve! Beat my previous 1:13.03.
> The 1:13.03 is still my fastest solve on video though.
> I had square shape OLL and then a PLL skip without having to AUF.
> Edit: My first sub 1:30 mean of 3 for feet.
> ...


 
Have you tried Ao5 or Ao12?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 15, 2012)

3x3x3 PB 

Best average of 5: 12.96
1-5 - 12.69 12.97 (13.25) 13.21 (12.31)


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 15, 2012)

Since I started feet solving a lot lately I decided to try with* only my right foot*...
4:24.56 

also, feet PBs today:
42.02 non-lucky single
49.00 mean of 3
51.25 avg5
53.24 avg12
1:02.25 avg100


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> Since I started feet solving a lot lately I decided to try with* only my right foot*...
> 4:24.56
> 
> also, feet PBs today:
> ...


 
Sub NAR mo3 avg100!



Sahid Velji said:


> Woah, nice! And right foot only is just crazy, I tried but failed.
> You will most likely get the NAR single and mean with those times, good luck.
> Before I forget, do you just use CFOP for feet solving? If so, did you learn OLL's and PLL's for feet, or do you just use your 3x3x3 LL algorithms?


 
He uses mostly 3x3 LL algs for feet, but also some OH algs. (he uses CFOP)


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 15, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Woah, nice! And right foot only is just crazy, I tried but failed.
> You will most likely get the NAR single and mean with those times, good luck.
> Before I forget, do you just use CFOP for feet solving? If so, did you learn OLL's and PLL's for feet, or do you just use your 3x3x3 LL algorithms?


 
As Antoine said, I use pretty much the same except for some OLLs or PLLs that are hard to execute feet. 
I use CFOP with Blue/Green crosses


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2012)

1:54.26, 1:49.54, 1:48.05 = 1:50.62 feet mo3 

1:51.95, (2:21.35), 1:54.26, 1:49.54, (1:48.05) = 1:51.92 avg5


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 16, 2012)

Three 3x3 Relay: 49.52  I was trying to get sub-1 and then suddenly got this o.o


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 16, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Three 3x3 Relay: 49.52  I was trying to get sub-1 and then suddenly got this o.o


 
Second try 52.19. I got a little lucky... on all 3 cubes xD In doing this I realized that my F-II is faster than my ZhanChi. WTF. This ZC is so gummy. xD


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 16, 2012)

F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F2 R' D F R2 B L R D L2 U'

3x3 Single: 8.75

x F2 R B U' // 2x2
z2 R F' R' F2 // X-cross
R U R' U F U' F' //F2L-2
R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-3
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2l-4
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL

// 46 HTM/8.75 = 5.26 TPS

Second fastest time ever, I got an 8.66 like 6 months ago, this is my first sub-9 since then!


----------



## chris w (Mar 16, 2012)

F' R B' R' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' F' D' B' U R2 U' L R' F' U2 B' D F 7.51
x2 y' F R y U' L2 U2 R2 (6/6) // Xcross
y' U' L' U L (4/10) // f2l 2
U' R' U R U L U L' (8/18) // f2l 3
R' U2 R (3/21) // f2l 4
U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' (13/34) // oll
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U (15/49) // pll

pretty lol 75% of moves were <R,U>


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 16, 2012)

I solved my Square-1


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> I solved my Square-1


 
how did you learn?


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 16, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> how did you learn?


 
I watched a tutorial 



Spoiler


----------



## Kzip (Mar 16, 2012)

12.47, 12.24, 11.94, 14.73, 12.87, 10.69, 11.78, 12.23, 14.39, 13.53, 11.28, 13.17, 10.76, 12.08, 13.68, 9.92, 12.56, 12.94, 12.07, 10.75, 12.33, 12.42, 13.91, 13.44, 14.34, 11.84, 12.71, 11.06, 13.75, 12.48, 13.67, 13.91, 11.73, 12.97, 12.98, 13.66, 11.64, 12.30, 11.43, 12.79, 13.87, 9.66, 12.98, 11.53, 12.02, 12.19, 12.04, 11.56, 12.81, 12.06, 13.28, 10.44, 13.34, 11.40, 12.40, 12.79, 14.06, 11.68, 11.78, 11.51, 12.20, 13.64, 13.42, 13.22, 12.91, 13.37, 12.66, 10.44, 12.52, 10.78, 12.38, 11.88, 11.18, 11.59, 11.69, 13.16, 12.87, 12.87, 14.04, 8.37, 12.24, 13.50, 12.51, 9.71, 10.16, 11.64, 10.93, 12.55, 12.90, 13.37, 11.67, 13.25, 12.09, 12.82, 11.48, 11.69, 13.05, 11.76, 12.51, 11.56

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.37 full
worst time: 14.73

current avg5: 11.99 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 10.91 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 12.33 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 11.77 (σ = 1.19)

current avg100: 12.36 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 12.36 (σ = 0.87)

session avg: 12.36 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 12.31


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 16, 2012)

I just solved my square one today too


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.47
worst time: 29.28

current avg5: 16.52 (σ = 1.29)
best avg5: 13.67 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 16.53 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 13.98 (σ = 1.11)

current avg100: 15.40 (σ = 2.04)
best avg100: 15.40 (σ = 2.04)

session avg: 15.40 (σ = 2.04)
session mean: 15.49



Spoiler



14.40, 16.10, 14.13, 16.23, 18.66, 14.80, 15.47, 15.58, 14.51, 15.12, 13.75, 15.68, 13.17, 16.87, 13.22, 12.68, 16.83, 14.54, 15.65, 13.85, 17.53, 12.46, 15.12, 14.91, 13.26, 14.19, 14.32, 11.73, 14.98, 14.96, 11.06, 15.62, 14.59, 14.09, 13.75, 14.37, 14.20, 13.57, 15.26, 13.52, 18.08, 14.80, 16.41, 15.71, 14.70, (29.28), 15.82, (10.47), 16.50, 18.43, 21.83, 14.51, 12.09, 20.49, 14.52, 13.15, 16.97, 15.31, 13.70, 13.63, 15.05, 14.91, 15.02, 18.57, 14.92, 13.99, 15.59, 13.45, 15.40, 14.35, 15.73, 13.64, 15.01, 15.53, 19.93, 14.16, 13.60, 17.92, 16.12, 11.69, 14.64, 18.00, 14.82, 20.41, 17.18, 19.01, 14.82, 15.24, 16.12, 14.53, 17.65, 16.59, 16.57, 17.82, 16.44, 15.04, 16.33, 18.19, 12.91, 21.48



PB avg12 and avg100. It was around 14.6x halfway through and I just fell apart towards the end. And still no sub10. Frustrating. 10.47 is 2nd non lucky PB, with R U R' U' R' F R F' and J perm.


----------



## emolover (Mar 16, 2012)

I just got my first sub 1 on 4x4 in months. Literally my second solve of the day with double parity. 

It was with reduction though.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 16, 2012)

87. 17.20 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' F L B L' F' L2 U2 F 
X cross on D, could have been even faster, but I didn't recognize the GPerm fast enough

Also got my first Sub 6 5x5 solve, which means I'm under the german Open timelimit


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 16, 2012)

Just finished learning full OLL (but still need some work on speed of recognition for the most recent ones)
This also means I now know over 100 algs.

Not bad considering that I don't really like learning algs...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2012)

Triangular Francisco, real cube

best time: 11.68 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U L2 D' B2 L' B D U2 L F R2 B2 R' D' 

best avg5: 14.22 (σ = 1.27)
(21.30), 14.76, 15.14, (12.46), 12.77

best avg12: 15.95 (σ = 0.99)
16.28, 15.65, (14.96), 15.64, 18.11, 15.39, 15.32, (20.27), 17.21, 14.97, 15.66, 15.22

best avg100: 16.86 (σ = 1.60)


Spoiler



16.28, 15.65, 14.96, 15.64, 18.11, 15.39, 15.32, 20.27, 17.21, 14.97, 15.66, 15.22, 19.40, 16.25, 16.33, 17.67, 18.67, 17.48, 17.41, 15.20, 17.54, 16.89, 16.95, 14.94, 19.72, 18.46, 18.94, 18.61+, 16.82, 19.17, 14.67, 20.37, 17.23, 15.43, 15.02, (12.67), 16.65, 16.44, 19.72, 14.83, 16.90, 17.45, 18.02, 16.59, 14.64, 16.29, 17.67, 16.84, 17.99, 19.02, 17.17, 15.16, 15.65, 15.22, 15.82, 14.30, 16.76, 18.36, 17.11, 18.02, 20.43, 17.25, 17.29, (11.68), 17.28, 16.56, 14.71, 18.35, 16.67, (21.88), 17.22, 21.12, 18.02, 17.73, 15.12, 15.19, 14.67, 18.00, (21.20), 15.81, 13.86, 15.40, (13.76), 18.00, (23.15), 18.81+, 17.66, 16.94, 17.24, (21.30), 14.76, 15.14, (12.46), (12.77), 17.60, 14.88, (21.13), 17.46, 15.64, 16.18


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 16, 2012)

13.73, (19.62), 13.95, 13.92, (13.63)

13.87. Nice.  

(Still averaging ~17.5)


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 17, 2012)

3x3x3 With Feet Average of 12: 1:08.94

number of times: 12/12
best time: 43.95
worst time: 1:17.34

current mo3: 1:10.71 (σ = 5.53)
best mo3: 1:00.59 (σ = 15.03)

current avg5: 1:09.94 (σ = 4.62)
best avg5: 1:06.75 (σ = 1.50)

current avg12: 1:08.94 (σ = 3.92)
best avg12: 1:08.94 (σ = 3.92)

session avg: 1:08.94 (σ = 3.92)
session mean: 1:07.56

1:04.71, 1:17.34, 1:05.66, 1:06.13, 1:08.46, 1:07.08, 1:12.03, 1:13.18, 43.95, 1:04.65, 1:15.49, 1:12.00

Lost the scramble for the 43, but it was a PLL skip...but this was sooooo awesome! Gotta get in shape for US Nationals 2012!


----------



## samkli (Mar 17, 2012)

Average of 5: 1:06.86
1. (1:03.26) F' R L' f' R' f2 R U2 r2 u' L F D2 u2 F D' U' r U B' F2 r' L2 D' u L R2 U u2 R2 r' B2 R u2 D2 U2 F' u' U2 R
2. (1:40.75) U' F' R r' D' L2 D' u2 R' u' D r2 F' r u' F2 f' R2 f2 u L U2 R' r L B f L u D2 L2 R f D r2 u2 f2 R F2 D2
3. 1:05.28 F' u F2 f2 D' f' R r' f' B' u2 f2 B' r' F2 r2 R2 L U f r2 U' F' u2 r2 U D' B D' u2 L' U' F' U2 B' f' D2 r2 L2 U'
4. 1:08.30 F' f2 r' L' D B u F L2 f' F2 B' R' r' u' r2 u' B F R2 D U F2 D2 f' F' B L2 B' r u D' U B2 r f2 R2 L2 F2 r2
5. 1:07.00 U2 R r' f' u' B' L2 u2 B2 U B2 D U' u2 F' U2 u2 B' u D r U' f F2 L' F u R' F2 U L f' U r2 F' L' F2 B' R r2

PB!  But I still average around 1:20.


----------



## aaronb (Mar 17, 2012)

So I only have ever done a handful of CN solves. So here is my ao12 of non-CN:

ao12:16.64
16.36, 16.14, (19.01), 18.71, 16.14, 16.81, (14.11), 17.78, 17.49, 15.10, 16.51, 15.31

CN ao12:16.97
17.01, 17.91, 16.01, 16.38, 17.60, 17.96, 16.01, (18.08), 16.61, 17.69, (15.91), 16.48

This is the most CN solves I've done in one sitting. I can see why this would be difficult if you were fast. But I don't see how switching would be difficult for anyone below 13-14 seconds. But I guess I am not everyone, so I guess I can't speak for everyone  To be honest though, I see the advantage of CN, but I think I would rather stick with White only, or switch to white-yellow neutral.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 17, 2012)

3x3 Ao12 11.32, 12.47, 11.98, (10.56), 13.28, 11.52, 13.61, 13.61, (14.72), 12.96, 13.99, 14.26 = *12.90*

Ao5 11.32, 12.47, 11.98, (10.56), (13.28) = 11.92


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2012)

2:17.66 4x4 OH with DP

1:55.38


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 17, 2012)

Megaminx pb single and Ao5:
Megaminx
Mar 17, 2012 12:10:15 PM - 12:26:35 PM

Mean: 104.72
Standard deviation: 8.42
Best Time: 91.81
Worst Time: 115.68

Best average of 5: 105.37
1-5 - (91.81) 110.82 (115.68) 105.96 99.32

1. 91.81 
2. 110.82 
3. 115.68 
4. 105.96 
5. 99.32


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2012)

*Feet solving:*
avg12: 1:41.64
avg5: 1:36.09
mo3: 1:33.60
single: 1:31.78

All PBs 

2:12.64, 2:15.18, 2:12.00, 1:51.95, 2:21.35, 1:54.26, 1:49.54, 1:48.05, 1:54.79, 2:12.90, 2:10.38, 2:08.70, 2:15.34, 2:28.54, 1:59.07, 2:21.12, 2:08.33, (1:50.68), 1:32.94, (1:31.78), 1:36.09, 1:39.23, 1:41.37, 1:49.72, 1:38.55, 1:48.35, 1:43.20, 1:53.11, 1:36.24, 1:58.31, 1:44.45, 1:32.67, 1:37.08, 2:02.60


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 17, 2012)

7.71 _Fridrich_

U' F' L' F' L F R D B2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 R D2

z2D
R'U'RU2'R'UR
U2LU'L'
RU2R'Uy'R'U'R
URUR'URU'R'
RU2R'U'RUR'U'RU'R'
M2'UMU2M'UM2'

absurdly short scramble


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 18, 2012)

(15.60), 16.82, (20.89), 17.99, 17.24 = 17.35 PB

6:24.66 6x6 single. I think it's my 2nd timed solve. Previous was ~7:52


----------



## emolover (Mar 18, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 7.71 _Fridrich_
> 
> U' F' L' F' L F R D B2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 R D2



Jessus that is a really easy scramble. I got 7.23 but I dont think I will count that.

x2 //Pre-solve
(U D) R U2 R' U R U' R' //Cross+1 F2L Pair(9)
U' L' U' L // 2nd F2L pair(13)
(y U') R' U' R //3rd F2L Pair(17)
U R U' R' (U' y') R' U' R //4th F2L Pair(25)
U' (F R U R' U F') U (F R U R' U F') //OLL(39)
(U' y') R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L //PLL(51)

7.23/51=7.05 TPS!!!

I also got an 8.25 on a scramble I conveniently did wrong but I remember it had an X-cross and a U-perm which I think is my PB.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2012)

9.19, 11.28, 10.18, 10.35, (8.08), 11.50, 11.04, (12.85+), 10.33, 9.31, 10.97, 11.03 => 10.52 ^_^

So close! (Yet so far.)


----------



## emolover (Mar 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> So close! (Yet so far.)


 
So close to what? Your record average of 12? If so than your records page is out of date.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 18, 2012)

L R2 U2 D' L2 U' F' D2 U' F D2 L F2 R B2 L' F D' F2 R U' L R' F2 B'

X-Cross: x2 U R B' F2
2nd pair: y' U L U' L'
3rd pair: U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
4th pair: U y' R U Lw' U R' U' R
PLL: x' U R2' Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 x U2 R' D' R2

42 moves / 9.45 = 4.44 tps


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> So close to what? Your record average of 12? If so than your records page is out of date.


So close to sub-10  The 10.52 is PB.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 18, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 7.71 _Fridrich_
> 
> U' F' L' F' L F R D B2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 R D2
> 
> ...


 
Had a 9.89 on that one. Won't count it, I feel like I'm cheating.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 18, 2012)

(53.76), (1:28.50), 1:06.57, 1:08.91, 1:05.53 = 1:07.00

53  avoided parity on that one. 33 redux which is crazy for me, my redux is normally like... 53 
88 and 68, I messed up on those and got parity


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 18, 2012)

number of times: 99/100
best time: 10.22
worst time: 20.53

current avg5: 16.72 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 13.18 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 15.10 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 13.87 (σ = 0.82)

current avg100: 15.09 (σ = 1.79)
best avg100: 15.09 (σ = 1.79)

PB single, avg12, avg100, and avg5 was close, but still no sub10 single. And no sub15 avg100.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 18, 2012)

aronpm said:


> (53.76), (1:28.50), 1:06.57, 1:08.91, 1:05.53 = 1:07.00
> 
> 53  avoided parity on that one. 33 redux which is crazy for me, my redux is normally like... 53
> 88 and 68, I messed up on those and got parity



53 redux and still sub-70 solves? That's fast 3x3, my redux is usually around 50 (and I even got a 44 before), but my solves are all around 1:20 . PB is currently 1:04.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 18, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> 53 redux and still sub-70 solves? That's fast 3x3, my redux is usually around 50 (and I even got a 44 before), but my solves are all around 1:20 . PB is currently 1:04.


 
Not getting OLL parity helps


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 18, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Not getting OLL parity helps


 
For me PLL parity is the pain.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 18, 2012)

39.11, 39.33, 38.96, (51.46), 44.12, 45.05, 40.48, (49.94), 37.58, 39.25, 39.55, 44.55, 35.96, 38.72, 38.83, 44.40, 39.92, 42.59, 37.92, 39.98, 37.43, (33.63), 41.43, 40.14, 39.93, 44.15, 40.95, 47.47, 39.79, 39.76, 42.32, 40.25, 46.68, 39.88, 43.48, 41.55, 40.10, 39.54, 35.78, (33.11), 42.29, 43.37, (48.36), 39.80, 37.98, 35.23, 37.40, 41.84, 36.19, 38.17, 38.53, 41.38, 38.24, 38.65, 46.25, 37.95, 45.65, (33.90), 39.74, 41.96, 35.88, 35.63, 42.37, 38.46, 36.07, 41.73, 45.58, 45.35, 43.91, 37.26, 37.81, 37.21, 38.19, (50.85), 45.10, 36.19, 43.81, 43.10, 43.16, 36.93, 45.33, 38.25, (31.57), 44.48, 42.97, (53.50), 39.19, 41.54, 37.89, 39.68, 44.52, 38.73, 38.95, 45.71, 45.47, (32.85), 44.70, 42.34, 41.85, 41.01

number of times: 100/100
best time: 31.57
worst time: 53.50

current avg5: 41.73 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 36.80 (σ = 1.44)

current avg12: 41.51 (σ = 2.72)
best avg12: 38.63 (σ = 1.72)

current avg100: 40.71 (σ = 3.06)
best avg100: 40.71 (σ = 3.06)

session avg: 40.71 (σ = 3.06)
session mean: 40.83

it's been a while since i did this, pretty shocked


----------



## aronpm (Mar 18, 2012)

number of times: 120/120
best time: 50.85
worst time: 1:32.55

current avg5: 1:09.19 (σ = 4.00)
best avg5: 1:02.63 (σ = 3.39)

current avg12: 1:10.11 (σ = 5.87)
best avg12: 1:06.64 (σ = 5.91)

current avg100: 1:10.62 (σ = 7.19)
best avg100: 1:10.58 (σ = 7.18)

session avg: 1:11.09 (σ = 6.73)
session mean: 1:11.31

8 sub1s today


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 18, 2012)

Non-rolling 2h: 9.33, 8.51, 11.07, 10.51, 11.87, 10.95, 11.19, 10.95, 10.32, 14.30, 10.13, 11.44 = 10.78

Edit: Also lubed my creaking door with shock oil. No more creak. Success.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 18, 2012)

OH:
avg5: 13.52, (15.83), (12.93), 13.93, 15.69 = *14.38*
avg12: 13.52, 15.83, (12.93), 13.93, 15.69, 14.59, (18.97), 14.78, 15.37, 17.03, 17.41, 16.44 = *15.46*

All PBs


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 18, 2012)

Average of 5: 13.80
1. 14.36 D R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' L R' D' L B U' B2 L F2 U2 
2. (14.48) D F2 U R2 F2 U B2 D U' F2 U B D R U' F' R F' R' D' U' 
3. 14.24 D R' F' B' L2 U' L2 B U' F' R2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 
4. 12.80 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L' U2 L U2 R' B U B2 L' 
5. (12.48) F' U2 F U2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L' D' B' F2 U2 L R B' D2 F' 

Epic Win.
(Still averaging 16, though.)


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Mar 18, 2012)

first pll sub 1  j-perm


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 18, 2012)

finally broke sub 30 (almost sub 25) on ZZ method :O
that much closer to me considering it my official main method
(not to continue learning the rest of my COLLS )


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 18, 2012)

3x3 11.71, 11.38, (15.16), 12.04, (11.08) = *11.71*

11.71, 11.38, (15.16), 12.04, (11.08), 13.44, 11.27, 13.06, 14.55, 14.61, 12.98, 12.59 = *12.76*


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 19, 2012)

First sub 20 CN Roux solve. 
19.80 
Epically slow turning, yet no hesitations. Except on LSE a little . teehee


----------



## emolover (Mar 19, 2012)

Just did my first big cube solve in about 2 months and got 8:55.71 on the 8x8. Cool I'm still at the level I was at before.


----------



## Riley (Mar 19, 2012)

Finally broke my 3x3 average of 5 pb! 11.49, with a counting 10! Individual times: 11.22, (14.40), 12.70, (10.20), 10.54,
And 2 more sub 1 4x4 singles: 58.02 and 58.09. All my sub 1 singles so far have been 58.0x.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 19, 2012)

PB avg. of 12:*17.70*

16.07, 16.46, 18.91, 19.53, 18.89, 19.25, 16.05, 16.44, 18.44, (15.75), 16.92, (21.85)

Way to end it with the last solve. Sigh. I might actually be improving or it's just my lucky day. :/


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 19, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.29
worst time: 22.23

current avg5: 15.31 (σ = 1.89)
best avg5: 13.10 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 15.63 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 13.53 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 14.95 (σ = 1.83)
best avg100: 14.95 (σ = 1.83)



Spoiler



17.77, 13.99, 12.32, 12.87, 15.35, 16.85, 15.57, 15.63, 14.10, 12.59, 13.88, 15.12, 17.96, 15.04, 20.87, 15.54, 16.74, 15.97, 14.42, 15.21, 13.87, 14.24, 13.14, 14.04, 15.87, 14.09, 15.57, 14.91, 13.17, 15.01, 13.65, (11.29), 13.99, 15.71, 13.20, 12.12, 14.96, 12.15, 14.34, 15.37, 14.59, 15.87, 12.84, 19.36, 16.94, 11.53, 12.84, 13.00, 14.32, 13.73, 13.06, 12.82, 14.06, 13.96, 15.87, 13.31, 14.18, 12.71, 13.84, 14.54, 16.40, 16.13, 17.82, 14.09, 13.85, 12.29, 14.17, 18.84, 15.01, 14.52, 12.81, 15.30, 18.53, 16.49, 17.27, 13.03, 15.44, 17.24, 16.52, 14.42, 16.60, 15.44, 15.38, 16.61, 14.99, 14.48, 16.74, 14.93, 14.81, 19.89, (22.23), 15.87, 13.82, 14.49, 13.00, 18.50, 13.25, 14.87, 17.82, 12.78



Avg5 is so close again, and still no sub-13. Avg12 and avg100 are PBs, pretty nice session overall.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 19, 2012)

Megaminx sub-1:30 single! 1:28.81 :3

edit: Another one, 1:28.40!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2012)

7.11 PLL Skip; 2nd best solve ever! 

F2 B2 L2 B' U B' L F2 D U' R2 U' D2 B2 F' D' L R F B' U2 L R' U2 B2
WCA Scramble or Cross on Top

Ugh, delayed reaction to the PLL Skip. OLL was FRUR'U'F', no AUF afterwards.

______________________________


B2 U2 D2 L' F D' B U2 L2 B R' B L' F2 R2 F R L B' F2 D2 B2 D L2 U'



Spoiler



z2 y
D F D L2 D L
y' R' U R
y' U2 L' U' L
y U' L' U L R U R'
U2y' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
U' R U R' U R U2' R'



The timer (jjTimer for Android phones) read 0.00 WHY!?


----------



## timeless (Mar 19, 2012)

sub 25 oh on cam
L B2 R U' D L2 B' L2 U' D L D' B' F D U B' R F2 L' B2 R2 U' B D2




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSbdl5SH-fU


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> 7.11 PLL Skip; 2nd best solve ever!
> 
> F2 B2 L2 B' U B' L F2 D U' R2 U' D2 B2 F' D' L R F B' U2 L R' U2 B2
> WCA Scramble or Cross on Top
> ...


 
Nice, same LL as my PB


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 20, 2012)

21.95 Average of 25 for Pyraminx. This is my favorite out of my 3 new puzzles 

Also restickered my 2x2, Zhanchi, and 4x4.


----------



## emolover (Mar 20, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 21.95 Average of 25 for Pyraminx.


 
Do you use the LBL method?


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Czaroman93 (Mar 20, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-8x8x8/watch?u=4686
Well, it's nice, because it's sub 4 but it is slow because of few fails, which took me bout 10 seconds...
Gonna be better of course.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 20, 2012)

Did some F2L Training and got a straight 13.00 Ao100, Rotationless F2L going strong


Spoiler



Fridrich - F2L training
20.03.2012 18:17:46 - 20:55:45

Mean: 13.00
Standard deviation: 1.98
Best Time: 8.48
Worst Time: 20.34

Best average of 5: 10.74
54-58 - 11.97 10.23 (16.84) 10.01 (8.48)

Best average of 12: 11.85
47-58 - 12.94 12.01 9.12 13.23 10.55 14.60 13.87 11.97 10.23 (16.84) 10.01 (8.48)

1. 11.84 F2 D U L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B U B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 U' L
2. 14.31 U B2 R2 U R2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D' L U' L D2 F U R2 U
3. 11.46 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F' D R2 L2 U L D L F' L2
4. 9.22 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 F2 U R2 B L B' L' U'
5. 11.52 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U R D2 L' F U' L2 F2 U' R' F' U2
6. 12.91 U' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B' D' R' F' L U L' D R2 B' R
7. 12.16 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B R2 D R U L2 D L' B2 L
8. 16.43 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' L' B2 U F2 D B R2 D R2 L'
9. 15.35 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U' L' D' F L B' L2 B U2
10. 15.25 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U F' R2 D F' R2 D'
11. 11.83 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B D U L F2 D2 U2 R' U2 F U'
12. 14.87 R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 L U L B L D L B' D R2 U'
13. 14.61 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R' U2 R' L2 D' B D' U' R2 B
14. 12.59 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R L' F' D F L U B2 R' L' U2
15. 14.46 R2 D L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R' D2 U2 F U R F' R U2 L2
16. 13.56 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F U' B' F' L' F2 D' U2 B' R' L'
17. 13.80 R2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U F U B2 U' R B2 D' F' L2 D'
18. 13.90 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 U R2 U2 B' D F U' R' U' F2 R2 L2 F' U'
19. 12.30 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R' B' D2 U' R2 U2 F D L2 F'
20. 20.34 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D2 U B' D' B R2 L B' D2 F2 R'
21. 11.48 L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U2 F2 U R2 B' F2 R' D' L F2 U R L D'
22. 15.39 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F' L F U L' B R2 D2 F D2 U'
23. 11.30 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R' U' R2 F' L U F L' D' U2
24. 13.05 R2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D' U' L D' B F' U' B R F2 U' F U
25. 12.46 D2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B' L F2 D' U2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 D'
26. 9.89 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D U R2 U' B D' R2 L' U' L U' F D B2 F
27. 13.49 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 D F U2 R2 F' L U' F' U2 L' F2
28. 13.01 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R F U2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 F' D' U2
29. 13.76 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' R' D B' R L2 D2 L' U2 F' L2
30. 11.55 D B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' L' F L2 F' L D R2 U L2 D'
31. 12.68 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' U F' R' U' F R F2 L'
32. 14.72 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U B U' F2 L' B' D U F2 R' D2
33. 10.22 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F2 U L F2 D F' L D' L2 B D' R U
34. 15.16 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B' D' U' R' D2 R' D F2 D U2
35. 12.70 L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 B' R D U2 B' D2 R2 F D'
36. 16.15 D U2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U B' D U2 L' D' R2 L' B' D' R2 U'
37. 12.84 U F2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L' D R' F' D' F' L U2 B D U'
38. 10.59 B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D U2 R2 L2 U' L' D2 R B2 F R D' U' L' U
39. 11.32 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 R' U F' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U'
40. 14.98 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B D' L D R' F2 R' U' B2
41. 11.77 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U B2 U B D' L B R L B' U' B' R2 D
42. 15.42 U B2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 D L' U' F2 R2 F' D2 L' D L' B2 U'
43. 14.47 U' R2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R B R' L' D2 F2 R2 D R B'
44. 10.37 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' D' R2 F R B D2 F' L
45. 15.14 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F' R B' U2 B F' D B2
46. 13.22 L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 L D' L2 D2 B' R2 B U L F
47. 12.94 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L F2 D' B' U' B U F2 R2 B
48. 12.01 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F' D' R U' F2 R D' B U2 B2
 49. 9.12 D R2 L2 D' B2 U R2 L2 D F2 U R' U2 B' L2 D B' F2 L D' U'
50. 13.23 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R' F' D2 U' F2 U2 L U' L2 B U'
51. 10.55 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 F' L D' B2 U' L U R2 D2 U
52. 14.60 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D B' L U2 L' B R' F U B R2
53. 13.87 D' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' R U R' D' R2 B' U' B2 D
54. 11.97 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R U' B D' B' R F D B R2 U2
55. 10.23 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F U B2 F R' U' R F U'
56. 16.84 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 F D' L U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R' U'
57. 10.01 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 F' D2 L2 U L B' D' B' R2 D2 U2
58. 8.48 L2 F2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 L' D' B' F2 U2 B' D' L D' B' D2
59. 14.92 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F R2 F2 L D' L' D' R2 D2
60. 12.61 L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 R' D' U' B D R2 L2 U'
61. 13.08 B2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D F' B2 R' F2 L D2 B2 L F
62. 11.23 F2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F2 L' D' B' U' F D
63. 13.97 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U F2 U2 B U' B2 U' B' R' B R' B U'
64. 14.03 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' R' D2 R2 F2 R D L2 F U
65. 10.51 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 F D' L B2 R B L B' R
66. 10.60 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D U' R F2 L' F R' L' D2 L' B2 F' U'
67. 12.20 D L2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R' B' U' B L' F' R F' D' B2
68. 12.11 B2 D B2 D R2 D U2 L2 B2 U L2 B R U2 B' D2 F' U L' U L2 F2
69. 18.73 B2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L' F' R2 L2 D2 B U' R B2 U
70. 13.69 D F2 D' U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R B' F' U2 R' U B F' U2 R U'
71. 12.57 B2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B' R B' R2 B D B' L2 B2 D'
72. 11.46 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U L' F L D' B' D2 R2 U' F
73. 14.79 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 L U' R' F U' B F' D2 R' F L2
74. 13.61 D F2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 U L2 U2 R U' F2 U B U' R2 B D' U2
75. 13.20 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L F L B L B2 F D' U B' R
76. 9.82 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 U' R F2 U' B L B2 U' R B D' U'
77. 9.77 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U' L' B F2 L' F2 L' D2 R F2 R
78. 13.71 F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L' F2 U B' L2 B U' L' B2 D' U'
79. 13.21 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D B R' F2 U L' D2 R L F U'
80. 14.99 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U' B' D B2 L B' L D' U F' D2 U'
81. 14.72 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' B' D B2 U' B2 R2 F L2 U'
82. 13.09 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D L' B2 R B' D2 R2 F2 U' R' D
83. 13.47 D' U2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D B2 F L U2 L' U' F2
84. 14.53 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U' L' R2 F2 U R2 L' F' U' F' U
85. 14.85 L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F D L' B' D' F D B' U2 L2 U2
86. 13.22 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U B' L F2 D' U2 R' L2 F D2 F'
87. 11.40 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 D' B L D' B' R2 U' L
88. 14.53 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B D' B' R U F U F2 D B U'
89. 11.92 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F U' F2 U2 F' D F2 U F'
90. 12.85 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' R2 U' R' F U2 F R2
91. 11.52 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 R2 U L2 B F2 D' R2 B F' R' F2 D2 L2 U'
92. 13.07 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R' D L2 B2 F U F' U2 F2 D
93. 12.72 B2 D' B2 D L2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 B R' D U L2 D2 R F' U' L
94. 12.01 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 R F' D B2 L2 U' F2 R' F' D U'
95. 13.61 D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U B L' U B' U' L B' D2 F' U
96. 12.64 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' L2 B R2 U' F L F2 U2 L2 B F2 U'
97. 11.37 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L B F2 L' D2 R' F2 D B' L U'
98. 10.41 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' U L' B2 R U' B L D B' U' L
99. 15.47 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F U2 B' L' U' B2 U L F2 D' U'
100. 13.81 L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L' F D' R2 B D2 U' R F' R'


----------



## evogler (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally get how to fix big cube parity, without using any parity algs.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bought a lanlan 2x2 and zhanchi 3x3 and beat some personal bests within a couple solves. Love these cubes.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 20, 2012)

Restickered my 4x4 which took about an hour T_T

Also, I can solve 5x5 without having to look up the last two tredges algs now.

And I just did an 8.68 on Pyraminx, my first sub-10. LL skip on first scramble of weekly comp.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2012)

evogler said:


> Finally get how to fix big cube parity, without using any parity algs.


 
How?


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 21, 2012)

Crushed my old 6x6 single by over a minute. Previous record was 7:12.xy, but just beat that with a 7:12.87. I then promptly followed it with a 5:59.81!!

Edit: Followed with a 6:15.15



Spoiler



1. (7:12.87) 2D2 L 2B2 3U2 2D' 2B' B' R2 F' 2R2 2B L' 2R2 2U2 2F2 3R D' 3R' 3F' 2R 3R 2F' 2B 3F R D2 L' 2F2 2L' 2U 2B2 2U' 2F2 L' 3R' F2 2U2 3F2 B2 U2 3F2 R U2 2F' 3R' 2B2 D2 2R F' 2L2 2R2 3F' 2B B' 2R' 2D 3F2 2R 2F' 2U 2R' 2L L2 3F 2B 3U 3R2 B U' R' 3R2 3U' 2U' 2L' B 2L 3F2 3R' R 2R
2. (5:59.81) 3U' 2L' 2R2 2D2 B 2B' 2D' B2 2F R2 F 2D' 2B2 2L2 L2 2B' 3U 2B2 D' 2B2 3U 2U2 3R 2R L' 3F 2B2 2F2 F2 D' 2F' 3R' 3U F2 3R L' 2F' 3F' 2R2 F' 3F 2B R' D' 2B 2F B2 L2 3U' F 2L2 2B' D 2F' L2 D' 2B' 3F' R' 2B D2 3F' 2D' 2L' L' 3F2 2U' 3U2 2D' 3R' 2F 2D' 2F' U' 3R D' U' 2U' 2F2 2B2
3. 6:15.15 3F2 3R' D' 3R U' D2 3U L2 2L 2D2 3F 2B2 2L' B 2F2 D2 2B 3U 2R L D' 3R 2D' 2U2 3U2 2R2 2F2 U2 2R 2U2 3F' 2U' D' 2F 2U R B' U2 2U' 3F' 2B 2D2 D' 3R' 3U' 2R 2U2 2D2 B F2 3R2 2R F' 2B' D 2F2 3F' 2L' 2U 2R L B F2 2D2 3F' 2R2 3U' 2U' B2 L2 B R2 3U2 3R B U F U' F 2L2


----------



## evogler (Mar 21, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> How?


 
Solve until only a few edges are messed up from parity, do one or a few slices to get rid of parity, then fix edges and centers with commutators. 
Not at all efficient, but it allows for an entirely intuitive solve.
Edit: Or for some kinds of parity, just commutators is enough.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 21, 2012)

Fresh Shengshou 4x4 avg12: 1:03.67

1:08.33, 1:18.15, 1:06.90, 1:06.47, 1:02.38, 1:08.91, 1:09.01, 1:02.67, 1:00.11, 1:13.37, 1:04.20, 1:04.16 

Meh so locky. Tightened it at the 7th solve, and it still locks a bit.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 21, 2012)

Vulcano (not sim)

*1:05.17+* single
(1:14.10), (1:05.17+), 1:11.45, 1:05.54, 1:09.57 => *1:08.85* avg5
1:14.10, (1:05.17+), 1:11.45, 1:05.54, 1:09.57, 1:28.45, 1:30.56, 1:26.64, 1:15.15, (1:33.88), 1:17.90, 1:24.26 => *1:18.36* avg12


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 21, 2012)

Yay, I know full PLL now! Next up is full OLL but now that I start at a new job tomorrow, I'm going to fully focus on my career for the first few months until I get used to the job and such.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 21, 2012)

*10.97* fullstep PB

B2 R2 D2 B L2 F R2 B2 L2 B R2 D F U F' R B' U2 B F2

x2 y'
D' U' R2 U2 L2
U R U' R' U R' U' R
U L' U L U' y' L' U2 L U' L' U L
U2 y R U R'
y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
r U R' U' R r' U R U' R'
U M2 U' R r' U2 M' U' M2

55 moves / 10.97 = 5.01 tps


----------



## timeless (Mar 21, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh ao5: 28.51 - no pll skips, orange/red cross
1. 30.51 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L B2 D' L F' R U2 B2 R 
2. 27.44 F2 U D' L' B' L F' D2 R D F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 
3. (25.92) D' B2 R' D' R' F2 U D2 B U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 
4. 27.57 R' B2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 R U2 L D2 B' F' U L B2 R' D' R' F' U' 
5. (41.34) F2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 B L' B F' U R F L2 U' F2


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 22, 2012)

3x3 13.89 Avg of 100 


Spoiler



12.32, (9.96), (11.73), 12.30, 14.20, 12.98, 12.80, 14.14, 12.57, 15.15, 14.91, 14.18, 14.17, 13.34, 13.58, 14.58, 15.04, (11.30), 14.20, 13.33, 12.82, 13.34, (15.89), 14.69, 11.86, 12.26, 14.86, 13.24, 13.64, 12.92, 14.05, 12.90, 15.16, 15.49, 13.97, 15.11, 14.55, 13.60, 14.21, 13.79, 14.16, 15.27, 13.77, 12.57, 13.33, 13.88, 13.25, 12.73, 12.86, (15.86), 15.33, 13.98, 12.61, 13.60, 15.08, 13.69, 12.94, 13.53, 13.31, 15.14, 15.46, 13.39, 13.51, 12.58, 14.69, 13.48, 13.41, 14.61, (15.68), 13.75, 13.36, (11.72), 14.88, 14.87, 14.02, 14.16, 14.54, 14.14, 14.24, (16.07), 14.55, 14.39, 14.97, 13.39, 13.93, 13.85, 15.18, 13.88, 12.89, 15.32, 13.75, 13.41, 14.97, 13.85, 14.87, (15.75), 12.04, 14.14, (10.80), 14.46

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.96
worst time: 16.07

current avg5: 13.55 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 12.12 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 13.97 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 13.21 (σ = 1.06)

current avg50: 14.09 (σ = 0.76)
best avg50: 13.70 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 13.89 (σ = 0.89)
best avg100: 13.89 (σ = 0.89)

session avg: 13.89 (σ = 0.89)
session mean: 13.85


----------



## cubeflip (Mar 22, 2012)

I organized an official WCA competition


----------



## timeless (Mar 22, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh - white cross U perm
> 4. (20.23) L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 R' F L F' L2 B L2 D L2 F.


 
oh = yellow- a perm
5. (20.39) L2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U' B' F' R U' L2 B R2 F


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 22, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> I organized an official WCA competition



Nope, you organiz*ed* it when it has taken place. Good luck with the organisation!


----------



## Godmil (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, not quite the spirit of this thread, but behold the consistency:

00:18.20 D2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' U' B' D B2 U R L2 B F' D'
00:27.58 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U F R2 B' R' D' L' U L D' R'
00:15.63 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 D F' L' D R' D B2 U
00:27.12 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R F2 L' F' L' B' D' U F L U'
00:18.46 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 R U2 B L' B F' D2 U R L'
00:26.73 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R' F R F U' L B L' U2 F U'
00:20.95 F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R L' F2 U B D L D2 L F'
00:31.93 D2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 U L B U2 L' B' U R D' L' F2
00:21.98 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F L2 B D' B2 L' U F2 U' L'

StDev= 5.09


----------



## Eazoon (Mar 22, 2012)

im almost sub-20!


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 22, 2012)

9.71 PB single w/ PLL skip First timed 3x3 solve of the day. :3

1. 9.71 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B D' U' L F' R' F' L' B' D2 U'


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 22, 2012)

First 5x5 Average of 12 = 3:54.44

4:06.17, 3:37.46, 3:49.55, (4:09.99), 3:54.16, 4:07.10, 3:59.74, (3:08.91), 3:50.58, 3:49.66, 3:57.98, 3:51.98

PB single
PB Ao5 at the end. 3:50.74.

Me gusta 5x5


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 22, 2012)

8.88 OH single 

D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D B2 U L' B2 L2 F' D' L

Holy PB:

12.01, (12.79), (11.11), 11.36, 11.17, 13.99, 15.22, 13.15, 14.88, 16.87, 11.63, 14.22, 17.26, 14.38, 14.98, 13.17, 14.39

12.01, (12.79), (11.11), 11.36, 11.17 = 11.51 3 of 5

12.01, 12.79, (11.11), 11.36, 11.17, 13.99, 15.22, 13.15, 14.88, (16.87), 11.63, 14.22 = 13.04 10 of 12


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 22, 2012)

6x6- 5:53.74, 6:25.43, 6:27.11 = 6:15.43 PB single and mean. Sooo much parity.

4x4- 1:37.56, (1:41.48), 1:40.23, 1:41.35, (1:32.82) = 1:39.71 PB single and average.

3x3- 19.25, 17.56, 19.44, 18.01, (22.06), 17.10, [18.01, (15.82), 20.85, 16.93, 16.68], 19.09 = 18.29 PB Average 12 and 17.21 Average 5.

Whenever I time my solves they seem to be my best.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 23, 2012)

Average of 12: 9.57
1. (8.17) B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D B F2 R F2 R B' U R' B D 
2. 9.02 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B R' D L2 B' U2 R F2 U' L2 
3. 10.05 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' L U' F R2 B R U2 F L 
4. (11.16) D2 F B' U' R2 D F2 B R' U R2 L2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' 
5. 10.08 D F2 R2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F L D' B' R' U2 B' L2 F2 
6. 9.64 B U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 B R2 B' D2 R' B' U2 F L F' R U R' F2 
7. 10.76 B2 U' B2 R L' F U' D' L B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 
8. 9.15 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F' D2 L2 F' L D' B2 R U R2 
9. 9.08 L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 F' L F2 U B' R2 U B2 
10. 9.76 R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 L' B2 U2 B D R' D' B' F 
11. 9.67 R L2 F R' L2 F' U' D' R' D' F2 B2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 
12. 8.50 L D' B2 L' D' F2 D2 R2 L B' D R2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 

yay pb average by 0.13


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 23, 2012)

8.75 Pyra single. 2-flip as LL.


----------



## emolover (Mar 23, 2012)

Master kilominx solve IRL in 8ish minutes. Just got it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 23, 2012)

‎6.94

L2 D' L' D' R' F B' R B' U F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 L2

Solution: 

xCross: y' D2 F' L' R'
F2L 2: R U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L 3: U' R U' R' y' L' U' L
F2L 4: U' y R U R'
OLL: U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
47 / 6.94 = 6.77 TPS. Meh


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> First 5x5 Average of 12 = 3:54.44



OBLBL?


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Mar 23, 2012)

I just did a... interesting, Mean of 100.
08.xx-01
09.xx-09
10.xx-13
11.xx-23
12.xx-30
13.xx-12
14.xx-08
15.xx-02
16.xx-02
The mean was 12.18, so close to my PB.


----------



## Czaroman93 (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn I failed really much...
8.00.13 10x10 on hi-games
http://hi-games.net/cube-10x10x10/watch?u=4686


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 23, 2012)

Sub 25, Ao100! Pretty close


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
23.03.2012 15:38:03 - 17:53:13

Mean: 24.94
Standard deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 19.86
Worst Time: 29.38

Best average of 5: 23.26
18-22 - (20.67) 21.37 (24.79) 24.41 23.99

Best average of 12: 24.37
18-29 - (20.67) 21.37 24.79 24.41 23.99 27.32 24.81 23.66 23.97 (27.67) 22.54 26.84

1. 24.48 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L B R2 F R2 B2 D2 L B
2. 25.86 B2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 R' B' R' B F D' L' U B2 F L'
3. 22.87 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F L' B2 L B' D L' D U'
4. 22.09 B2 D B2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 D U F' U' L2 U' L' D' U F' R' B' U'
5. 27.22 D F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D F' D2 U' F R' L' F D' L2 F2 R'
6. 25.37 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F R B' R2 D F' D' R' U2
7. 23.98 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 R F D B' F2 U' F' R2 B' R U'
8. 29.12 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F D' L2 B' F2 R' D F L U2
9. 23.25 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U B' L' F' D2 L2 B' D' L2 U' B' R
10. 27.46 L2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F U R' B2 R2 B L U' B D'
11. 25.12 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U B2 D' U' B F2 R' L D' L F R2 F2 L2 D2
12. 24.99 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 R' U' L D2 B' L2 U F R2 L U2
13. 25.85 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L B' R2 D F2 R L B2 D2 R2 U'
14. 26.16 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D F' U2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 F' L' D' U
15. 24.50 B2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' L' R2 D L' B' R D2 F U' L U2
16. 27.40 D B2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' B' D2 F' L D B2 D' R2 L2 B' D
17. 27.27 B2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R D B U F' D L2 B L' U2 F
18. 20.67 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' B' R2 L' F L D' F' U' L U'
19. 21.37 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 U R' B U' B2 U2 F D U2
20. 24.79 B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B R' F' L U' R U' B' U' F'
21. 24.41 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' L2 F R2 F2 U R D2 L2 D' R' D2
22. 23.99 R2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 R' F' L2 U' F L2 D' R D2
23. 27.32 U2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U' R F2 U' R2 B2 U' F D U' R' U'
24. 24.81 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R' D' B' U L U2 F D' B' F2
25. 23.66 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 U F2 U B2 R2 F' L' B R2 U L' B2 D F2 D
26. 23.97 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L D U' B' U R' L D L2 F'
27. 27.67 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R' F' L2 B' D2 F2 R U B L U'
28. 22.54 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R' U B U F U R' F R' L2 U'
29. 26.84 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L D R L' D B' F' U R2 L2
30. 23.06 L2 D' U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B' D F' D' R' F D2 F2
31. 23.72 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R D F' L' U' L2 B R' B' L D
32. 24.09 D U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' D' L' U2 B F' D
33. 27.46 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 R D' F U B L B D' L' D'
34. 24.14 L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 R' B L2 D R' L2 D B' L2 U
35. 26.58 R2 D L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F D L U' R D U2 R' B2 F' D2
36. 21.56 D R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F D L2 U' R2 L' U2 R' B'
37. 24.52 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 R B2 U' B L' B' U2
38. 23.79 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F R' B F L D' F' U'
39. 27.88 U B2 D B2 R2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' F' B2 R2 F L D2 F' R U B2 U'
40. 23.71 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D' B U2 F' L' D R2 L2 B2 D2
41. 24.77 U F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 L' D' U R' B F' L' U L'
42. 22.86 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F U R F U B' L B' R2 B2
43. 28.13 L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 L' U2 B' F' D' R2 L' D L F2 U'
44. 19.86 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F R L2 F D2 U' L' B' R2 D' U2
45. 26.99 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R' B' R' U R L D' F L2 F D'
46. 25.77 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U R2 U B2 D F R U' L U' B L2 F' R B2
47. 25.01 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B D B2 L F D F2 R2 B2
48. 26.94 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U B' F' D B' R' U' R' L2 D2 L2
49. 25.41 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R' D2 B R F' L2 B' R2 D L' D2
50. 26.16 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B R' D2 F D U F2 R B2 L' U'
51. 21.13 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U B2 R' D' F' U R2 D R' L U2 B' U
52. 25.31 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 B' D U2 R' B' D2 F2 L' D L2
53. 22.33 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 D F2 U' B' L B2 F' L U' R L D' U'
54. 24.67 D' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R L U' F' R' F2 U2 B L' F' U'
55. 25.45 R2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U' F' R D' R B U2 R D' F2 D'
56. 22.16 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D' F D' L F2 D' B2 R2 B L2 U2 L'
57. 25.16 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 U F D' L D2 F2 D' L2 B' R2 L2 U2
58. 27.48 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D U2 R' B2 L D' B2 L B R B' R'
59. 26.75 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 B L' U' F' D L2 D2 U F2 L'
60. 24.11 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D B F2 R F D2 R' L' B' L2 D' U
61. 29.38 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L F' D R2 L D'
62. 21.79 L2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 B' L D' F L D' R F' R D' U'
63. 24.78 B2 D B2 F2 D B2 D U R2 B2 F2 L' U R' D' L B2 L2 F D F' U2
64. 25.48 F2 R2 F2 L2 D U L2 D L2 B2 L2 B' L F' R F' D' R2 B D2 L2 D
65. 23.58 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' D R2 D B R2 L U R U'
66. 26.15 U R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 B R L' B D U2 F R' U2 F' U'
67. 24.66 B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 D L F R B' L D B2 D L' D U
68. 23.05 U' L2 B2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U F D U' L D2 L D2 B L F2 R'
69. 26.70 B2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 R' B' D L D2 U' B' R2 U F' U2
70. 23.87 D R2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L' D U2 R D2 B U' R B' F' L2
71. 26.57 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R' B' L' D B' L D F' D2 F'
72. 25.78 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R' U B R' D' R2 U B2 F L'
73. 23.52 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U' F2 R2 D R2 U R' U2 R2 F R' L' B D2 U2 R2 D
74. 25.40 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L U' B R2 L2 U' R' U2 B2 D'
75. 25.24 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U L D R' L D B D R2 F' D U'
76. 28.80 R2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U R2 D U F' R' D2 R' L D F2 R' B2 F2
77. 22.76 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 F R' B D' U2 L' U R2 D2 L U2
78. 22.71 D R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R' L' F U2 R' U R2 D' L2 B U'
79. 22.99 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D' U2 B' D L F2 U' L B U2 L U'
80. 25.20 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L B' U' R' F' R2 D B' F D
81. 25.41 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' L' D' U2 B R B2 R2 D' L' U2
82. 23.23 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U B D2 L2 B' D2 L' D B U2 L
83. 26.14 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U R' F2 D' U R2 F' D' B' D L'
84. 25.85 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B R' L F U R2 D R' L2 F2 R2
85. 24.02 U R2 U' F2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 D B' D' B' R2 F R2 F R D' U2
86. 24.90 D U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D R' F2 D2 L2 F' R' U2 L' F R2
87. 23.90 D F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' R' B D' U F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D
88. 25.45 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' F L' F2 L' D2 F R' D' U2
89. 26.07 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 R D B D F' U2 B2 R U' L2 U
90. 26.41 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 R' B' U2 R2 D B' F' U' R' L' U'
91. 24.79 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U B U' L' F' R U R' L2 U' L' U
92. 24.09 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 D' U' L' F' R2 U' L2 D' R2 B' U F'
93. 24.39 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F' L D' F' D2 B' D2 R D B D2
94. 26.89 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B' L B' F2 R' F' D F2 R U
95. 25.52 R2 U L2 D L2 D2 B2 U F2 U F2 R B' D' L F' R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2
96. 25.35 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F L' F2 D' B D' B2 F L D'
97. 24.21 B2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L' B U F U L D2 B2 D' B
98. 25.55 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L B' U R' L U' L U F' U B2
99. 25.40 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L' U' F' U' F' D' R2 U' R B' U
100. 26.22 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 U' R2 B U2 F' R U' L U2 B F2 R' B2 U'


----------



## Deluchie (Mar 23, 2012)

New average of 5 PB
(20.20), 16.24, 13.58, (12.27), 15.79= 15.20

Its just two very good and smooth solves with 2 decent ones and a horrible one. I tried to roll the 20 but I was nervous and got a 20.48 -_-


----------



## Sarahjdes (Mar 23, 2012)

Figured out on my own how to solve the Megaminx  So far, I can solve the 3x3, the 4x4 and now the megaminx.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 23, 2012)

OH Average of 5: 19.98 
20.89, (28.35), 20.07, (18.52), 18.99
First sub 20! 18.99 was PLL skip and on orange cross


Spoiler



1. 20.89 U' F2 B L2 F2 U R2 B L2 D' L' R' U B2 L D U' L F' U2 F' L U B L2 
2. (28.35) L2 F' B D R' U2 F2 R2 L' B2 F U' R F L2 F' U' F2 L2 D L F2 D' B2 F2 
3. 20.07 F' R' D B U' R2 L2 U B2 L' D U R' L F' U2 B' D R2 D L2 R F' R2 F2 
4. (18.52) U2 B D B2 R B2 U' B2 R' U2 R L U' R2 D B' R' U2 D2 B' D L2 F' L R' 
5. 18.99 R' F2 D' U2 R D B D' L R' F' R2 F' U B L2 F' B' R' L2 U2 L F' U' D'


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 23, 2012)

7.49 U L R' U' B L R' U u 

Yellow on bottom, Green on front for scamble

R' L B' 
U' u' y' L R U R' U' L'


----------



## jonlin (Mar 24, 2012)

New 3x3 PB at school.
Forgot scramble.
Funny thing is, it's 9.99!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2012)

Sub-1ed 10 different U-perms!


----------



## Julian (Mar 24, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Sub-1ed 10 different U-perms!


Which did you get the fastest?


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 24, 2012)

So on the megaminx I was able to solve everything but the last face. Cant figure it out!!!!


----------



## emolover (Mar 24, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> So on the megaminx I was able to solve everything but the last face. Cant figure it out!!!!


 
F R U R' U' F' EO

R U R' U R U2 R' EP

Sexymove variants CO

"A perm" variants CP


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2012)

4x4 average of 5 and average of 12 pb's. 1:04.33 and 1:07.10

Times:


Spoiler



1:04.44, 1:01.29, 1:08.79, (1:20.39), 1:09.42, 1:15.55,* (58.57), 1:01.46, 1:05.45, 1:09.00, 1:06.08, *1:09.52



Edit: 3x3 average of 100 pb: 13.46. Maybe 5 10's, and 1 sub 10, 9.62.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 24, 2012)

5.91 L U' R' L B' L' R L' b 

y
r' L R L'
y R U' R' L' U' L

EDIT : 5.51 L B' R B' R' L U' R' b'

switch the two faces that were on front and bottom. Kinda like a z2 x'.

B L R
R U' R'
u


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 24, 2012)

11.83 Ao50 F2L Training, and I used only 1-3 Rotations!


Spoiler



Fridrich - F2L training
24.03.2012 11:42:00 - 12:33:00

Mean: 11.83
Standard deviation: 1.90
Best Time: 7.66
Worst Time: 16.83

Best average of 5: 10.43
28-32 - 10.53 (8.94) (13.42) 10.48 10.28

Best average of 12: 11.25
32-43 - 10.28 13.39 10.72 10.94 (15.83) 9.44 11.60 12.39 10.76 (8.87) 12.58 10.39

1. 11.45 L2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F' R' U2 F2 R U L2 F L2 U
2. 9.17 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R B R2 L2 B' D2 F2 R L2 D'
3. 13.45 B2 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D F R D F2 R B' D2 U B' U
4. 13.15 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F R' B2 U F' D L' U' B2 U
5. 16.83 D U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L F D2 L' U R' D' F2 U2 R'
6. 14.77 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 L' D' L' B' L F2 D L' D2 U'
7. 7.66 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 F' D' R' U' F' L' D2 R L' F' D
8. 13.37 D B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R U' R2 D' F2 L D'
9. 10.36 B2 U F2 U L2 U F2 D F2 D2 F2 L B R' D' R2 B' F2 R' B2 D U
10. 13.44 B2 F2 D B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' D' B F' L' D' U' B2 R D
11. 8.32 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' B' R B2 F2 U B R B D2 L
12. 13.49 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U' B F D' R2 L' F R2 L' D' F'
13. 12.50 R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 F' B2 D B2 R' L2 D' L2 D' L2 U'
14. 12.80 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D L' U2 F2 D B F2 D L D
15. 11.69 L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 U F' L U F' L' B F' D' R' F' D'
16. 13.21 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 R' F' R' B2 F' L U2 L' D' F2
17. 12.70 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U R U' F R U F2 U R2 D R2 D2
18. 12.34 D R2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' F R2 D' R' D2 U2 R D2 R2 F'
19. 8.51 U R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B F D' B L' B2 R F' D' U'
20. 11.45 D U2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' L2 D' L' B L' B' D F' D2
21. 12.09 U L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 R D' F U' B' R' B U' F2 R
22. 14.98 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U R' U2 F' R2 B2 D R' U R2 D2
23. 12.53 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 R B2 D' B' F' U'
24. 11.97 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' L B' D2 B2 U' L D L' B2 R2
25. 13.65 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' R' D L2 D' U R D L2 U2
26. 12.43 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F' R2 F' L2 B' L' U2 L2 U' L
27. 12.16 U F2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D R B D2 F' U' F2 D F D'
28. 10.53 D B2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 D U2 R2 B D' F' R2 F' R' D' R' F R U
29. 8.94 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U F2 U' R U R2 F U F' U2 R'
30. 13.42 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' B' L D U2 B' R' F L2 U R
31. 10.48 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F' R B2 D U R B2 F2 R2 F2 D'
32. 10.28 R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D R L2 U' F2 L B' R2 U2 B2 U
33. 13.39 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D R' F2 R' B D F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2
34. 10.72 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L F' U L2 D' B U L D2 F2
35. 10.94 U2 R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 F L' B2 L' U2 F2 U B2
36. 15.83 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U' F2 R U B2 D U B' D2 F U F
37. 9.44 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 B' U R2 B F R' U B R' D' U'
38. 11.60 D L2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' D' U F L2 F R D2 L2 B2
39. 12.39 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 L' B U' R D' R' B F' D R' D'
40. 10.76 D' R2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 F D B F2 R' D R' U B D2 R
41. 8.87 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R D B' U' B' F2 L' D2 R2 D'
42. 12.58 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U F2 U2 F' L U' F2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 B'
43. 10.39 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U R2 D' R2 B' R2 D2 R D R U2 B' D' U'
44. 12.19 U' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F R D R' B' D' R2 F2 U F
45. 11.66 U B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B U R' U R' B U2 R' D U2
46. 11.13 R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L' U B2 F' L2 F R B L U2
47. 13.33 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B R2 F' U F' R B R' D2 L2
48. 11.95 U2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' L D' L' B D2 B L' F2 D2
49. 9.04 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 F R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U'
50. 11.38 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 L U2 B D2 U2 B D2 B2 L D


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 24, 2012)

Kept going after my solves for the "Racing to sub-20"-thread and got a new avg12 PB with 18.60. It feels like when you have pushed through the 20 second barrier it gets a bit easier.


_Edit_

*Times*
21.63, 19.40, (15.16), 16.89, 19.12, 20.50, 18.21, 17.71, (22.77), 17.86, 16.18, 18.52


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 24, 2012)

Really done last night but I didn't post it. 

17.20, (20.65), 15.53, 16.59, 12.03, 11.61, 16.74, 12.01, 8.75, 12.66, 20.31, 18.65, 16.89, 15.77, 10.69, 17.15, 14.77, (7.49), 13.29, 13.11, 16.35, (5.91), 12.80, 11.93, 13.27, 10.31, 19.33, 18.17, 15.71, 17.26, 10.85, 11.67, 19.30, 16.09, (21.78), 14.54, 16.86, 15.81, 13.95, 16.31, 15.56, (8.75), 12.44, 16.27, 17.00, 16.34, 8.99, 17.43, (20.69), (5.51), 14.68, 19.37, 15.96, 13.22, (21.30), 15.63, 16.14, (21.12), 15.26, 14.39, 16.68, 16.40, 14.15, 18.11, 16.71, 13.00, 14.35, 16.30, 13.16, 14.53, 11.77, (7.23), 11.87, 18.79, 16.92, 9.02, 15.33, 15.32, 13.92, 19.78, 13.44, 14.56, 18.70, 15.05, 19.43, 11.27, 14.77, 12.49, 12.78, 11.71, 11.05, 14.88, 10.46, 11.77, 16.36, 16.61, 18.41, 14.09, 17.08, 9.66

= 14.82 Pyraminx average of 100


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 24, 2012)

Best Ao12 and Ao5 and they were the first 12 solves after my F2L/Oll/PLL training session, 18 is fullstep+nonlucky
1947	24.03.2012 14:45:00	00:20.41 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 B2 R' B2 F' R2 D F' R' F' U2
1946	24.03.2012 14:44:19	00:22.07 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 F L' D2 F' D R D2 B L2 F2 D'
1945	24.03.2012 14:42:26	00:18.85 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D B F2 R2 F U B' F2 L D R L U'
1944	24.03.2012 14:41:44	00:24.59 D F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' B2 F2 D U B' L F R' D2 U
1943	24.03.2012 14:41:07	00:22.78 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 R U F' D2 U2 F D R L F D
1942	24.03.2012 14:40:20	00:23.73 U L2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L' D' B' D U' B R F U' L' U
1941	24.03.2012 14:39:42	00:21.99 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' F' L2 D R2 D2 B' F U R U'
1940	24.03.2012 14:38:57	00:25.78 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L' D' B L' U' R F R' F L
1939	24.03.2012 14:36:50	00:20.46 U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 U L2 B2 L' F' D R' B F2 D R2 U' R2 U'
1938	24.03.2012 14:36:02	00:21.76 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' B U2 B D F' R' D B2 F R
1937	24.03.2012 14:35:08	00:25.34 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' F' R' U F R2 D' B' F U2 R' L2
1936	24.03.2012 14:33:59	00:27.30 F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F' R B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F U'

21.75 / 22.89

Woooot 16.74 PB Fullstep NL, holy shiiiiiiiit F2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B D2 R D R2 L U2 R2 L'


----------



## AndersB (Mar 24, 2012)

Yesterday I did this:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.14
worst time: 19.20

current avg5: 14.35 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 13.37 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 14.83 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 14.13 (σ = 1.01)

current avg100: 14.98 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 14.98 (σ = 1.32)





Spoiler



13.28, 14.14, 16.61, 16.30, 10.14, 16.42, 14.58, 14.17, 14.09, 17.06, 13.48, 14.18, 16.16, 15.08, 15.92, 15.68, 13.90, 12.62, 14.63, 19.20, 14.50, 14.68, 15.44, 16.64, 13.43, 17.06, 18.43, 16.26, 15.71, 17.29, 12.50, 16.59, 14.42, 17.61, 13.87, 15.05, 16.40, 15.36, 13.76, 15.42, 18.92, 14.25, 13.63, 14.19, 13.66, 15.11, 14.19, 14.50, 12.84, 12.73, 16.17, 12.77, 18.16, 16.98, 12.54, 14.81, 14.71, 15.79, 12.41, 12.81, 13.90, 14.87, 15.94, 17.55, 16.45, 15.39, 15.55, 16.75, 13.10, 15.81, 15.17, 13.84, 16.08, 12.25, 14.53, 14.89, 16.76, 13.06, 16.02, 13.64, 16.13, 16.18, 14.60, 15.38, 17.26, 15.11, 13.49, 11.62, 18.69, 14.31, 14.28, 16.59, 15.56, 14.70, 13.13, 16.60, 14.02, 15.35, 13.69, 13.21


Finally sub -15!!!


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 24, 2012)

Average of ten 11.87
00:12.61
00:14.60
00:10.80
00:12.46
(00:14.96)
00:09.42
00:09.83
00:11.02
(00:08.26)
00:14.73


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2012)

Julian said:


> Which did you get the fastest?



R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2: 0.87
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R': 0.92
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2: 0.92
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R: 0.86
*M2 U M U2 M' U M2: 0.62*
M2 U M' U2 M U M2: 0.83
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2: 0.79
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2: 0.70
R2' U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2': 0.94
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2: 0.99


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 24, 2012)

First sub-20!

4. 19.25 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F2 L B' U' F2 D2 B2 R D L B

Using CFOP with a 4LLL, had a bowtie corner OLL and a Z perm. Will try and reconstruct a little.

EDIT: http://alg.garron.us/?alg=F_R-_F-_L..._L2_D-_L2_D2_B2_D_F2_L_B-_U-_F2_D2_B2_R_D_L_B
Could only remember a little - does someone else want to try and finish?
OLL edges was either:
F R U R' U' F'
F U R U' R' F'
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
But I THINK it was the first one (F R U R' U' F').


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 24, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> First sub-20!
> 
> 4. 19.25 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F2 L B' U' F2 D2 B2 R D L B
> 
> ...


 Congratulations! I remember my first sub 20. I ran down stairs to tell people


----------



## Julian (Mar 24, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2: 0.87
> R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R': 0.92
> R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2: 0.92
> R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R: 0.86
> ...


Nice, but aren't the last two the same?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2012)

Julian said:


> Nice, but aren't the last two the same?


 
Yeah, I guess.

EDIT: M2 u M u2 M u M2: 0.995 

EDIT 2: L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2: 0.999


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2012)

Finally, 1:45.78 on the professor pyraminx :3 Wanted that sub-2. I'm using a better method for the outermost wings now.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 24, 2012)

Just had my 1st sub 15 avg of 5 (14.73) and the avg of 12 was 15.53. Year long plateau over? I hope so.


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2012)

I have no idea how I just got this: 11.00 average of 5, and 11.74 average of 12. PB's by far.

Times: (13.94), 13.03, *12.76, 10.97, (9.83), 10.94, 11.09,* 12.10, 12.91, 10.18, 13.06, 10.39

2 PLL skips (9 and a 10) and a lot of free F2L pairs.

Edit: 13.22 3x3 average of 100. PB.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 24, 2012)

Just finished a megaminx Ao100 w/stackmat. Lol, not that it makes a difference.


number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:25.03
worst time: 2:00.53

current mo3: 1:44.24 (σ = 10.11)
best mo3: 1:32.71 (σ = 5.41)

current avg5: 1:39.03 (σ = 4.88)
best avg5: 1:36.73 (σ = 4.12)

current avg12: 1:40.96 (σ = 6.54)
best avg12: 1:37.93 (σ = 5.95)

current avg50: 1:43.37 (σ = 5.77)
best avg50: 1:42.91 (σ = 5.24)

current avg100: 1:43.13 (σ = 5.68)
best avg100: 1:43.13 (σ = 5.68)

session avg: 1:43.13 (σ = 5.68)
session mean: 1:43.11



Spoiler



1:37.75, 1:46.68, 1:40.25, 1:37.28, 1:49.47, (1:25.03), 1:33.27, 1:51.77, 1:40.81, 1:40.40, 1:32.03, (1:27.68), 1:38.43, 1:39.72, 1:45.77, 1:48.83, 1:49.78, (1:30.05), 1:39.78, 1:51.44, 1:43.97, 1:43.93, 1:45.16, 1:39.09, 1:47.22, 1:43.30, (1:58.77), 1:45.96, 1:41.09, 1:42.56, 1:42.34, 1:37.63, 1:47.65, 1:41.91, 1:41.69, 1:51.50, 1:43.86, (1:54.81), 1:34.19, 1:50.11, 1:45.13, 1:44.46, (2:00.53), 1:32.97, 1:42.43, 1:53.30, 1:42.63, 1:39.86, 1:42.30, 1:38.44, 1:48.38, 1:44.22, 1:48.97, 1:44.15, (1:30.09), 1:31.94, 1:38.22, 1:50.84, 1:48.59, 1:47.86, 1:42.77, 1:46.02, 1:49.40, 1:49.03, 1:39.28, 1:41.80, 1:45.40, 1:52.05, 1:35.59, (1:56.47), 1:52.27, 1:43.11, 1:54.09, 1:52.28, 1:42.02, 1:42.58, 1:34.75, 1:34.30, 1:44.86, 1:32.90, 1:44.34, 1:47.43, 1:38.97, 1:36.63, 1:45.88, 1:49.46, 1:44.71, 1:39.36, 1:46.50, 1:31.68, 1:37.59, 1:39.68, 1:37.22, 1:53.27, 1:46.53, 1:38.83, (1:31.00), (1:54.47), 1:44.00, 1:34.25



Everything is pb.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 24, 2012)

11.09 OH single!!

F' U' D2 F2 L' U2 D2 L U' D B D2 B2 D' F2 R' L2 U' R' B D U R2 U B2

Accidental Xcross and PLL skip. I knew that I would get a skip

yxRUR2u'R2z
zU'RUx'U'RU
x'RU'R'U
z'R'URUR'U'R
U2FR'F'RURU'R'
U
Alg.garron

32 stm/ 11.09 = 2.89 TPS
Rotations at the start may be a bit different, which is why I didn't see the green-orange free pair. 

I guess this is FMC PB as well as its 31 HTM with cancellations....I don't think I have broken any FMC rules lol

Beats PB by 4.8 seconds. Such a lol scramble


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay for solving megaminx for the first timee..


----------



## ottozing (Mar 24, 2012)

sub 1 ao5 for 4x4

average (59.66)


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 25, 2012)

7.81 avg 5 
7.56, 7.25, 8.37, 7.51, 9.38 not bad


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 25, 2012)

D B D' U' F R U L2 R U2 L R' B F D U L2 R2 F D2 U2 L' U B R'

Inspection: z2 y
Cross: L' R d' R2 y' R' F R
First pair: y U2 R' U R 
Second pair: U' L' U L
Third pair: y' U' R' U' R
Fourth pair: y' U' R U R'
OLL: U' R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'
PLL: U

40/9.59 = 4.17 tps

First sub-10 single. I've been trying to get this for over two years  Admittedly it was an lol solve, but still, first solve of a session!


----------



## emolover (Mar 25, 2012)

Master Kilominx solve 6:29.01


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2012)

3x3 in 7.59

Ordered a Guhong v2 a couple weeks back and finally decided to sit down and try an average tonight. First solve, I got this. Also my first sub8 single in ages, albeit an LL skip.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 26, 2012)

AnsonL said:


> 7.81 avg 5
> 7.56, 7.25, 8.37, 7.51, 9.38 not bad


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Captainmajestik (Mar 26, 2012)

So close to an Ao5 of 25 seconds.

EDIT:

Average of 12: 29.90
1. (22.65) L2 D' R2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U L2 U B' U' R2 U' F' L' B' L' U L' 
2. 34.93 D2 L R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R U R U2 L R' U B' U2 B 
3. 35.29 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R D' B2 U' R U2 F' D' R2 F' 
4. 28.58 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B' L2 R D' R B U F2 R B2 
5. 26.42 B2 L2 D' U' F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 L' B L2 B2 D U2 B' R2 U2 
6. 33.68 D' R' D2 R U2 F R L F' B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 D 
7. 27.56 U F2 D' B' R D2 L' D2 B' U' R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 U2 L D2 L2 
8. (36.34) R F' D R B D2 R F2 R' U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 U' 
9. 25.64 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' B' D B2 D2 L2 R D' R F D2 
10. 28.94 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 R B L' B' U F' D2 B' R2 
11. 25.47 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L' U L2 B' L' F2 U L' F L' 
12. 32.45 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 R B' F D B L D F2 L R'

Ao12 of sub 30!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 26, 2012)

1:34.01, 1:42.73, 1:35.27, 1:42.27, 1:36.81, 1:35.82, 1:47.17, 1:45.30, 1:52.78, 1:37.02, 1:39.00, 1:33.88 = 1:39.54

5x5. I guess it's safe to say that I'm sub 1:40.



Julian said:


> and snip



Okay now I'm confused. I tried reconstructing it too but it didn't work, so I figured it was my incompetency at handling the program. I guess you must be right, but I couldn't figure out how. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 26, 2012)

New OH PB single! 32.65 PLL skip. I think it could have been sub-30, but once I saw the PLL skip during OLL I looked up at the timer (at 27) and panicked lol.

Edit: Just followed that with a 38.47 OLL skip R-perm lol
Almost PB Average of 5: 45.06
1. (1:06.83) D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F' L D2 U L2 F2 L' F' U2 
2. 48.36 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' R' B' R' B R2 B2 F D' L2 U 
3. 48.34 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F' L' B R U' F' D B2 U B' R2 B2 
4. (32.65) U R2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 L' D B U' R2 B2 L' B' U' B2 
5. 38.47 D2 L R U2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R U2 B D B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 U'


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 26, 2012)

Morning OH avg of 50. Nothing crazy except not being tired near the end.

17.66, 15.74, 14.68, 15.38, 14.76, 16.33, 16.06, 12.43, 15.82, 14.52, 15.33, 13.51, 15.41, 14.10, 15.46, 15.65, 15.73, 18.15, 13.89, 15.48, 14.24, 14.08, 15.98, 15.86, 14.16, 15.79, 13.19, 14.80, 14.69, 17.00, 15.01, 14.02, 15.58, 13.00, 14.00, 12.24, 15.14, 15.87, 13.81, 13.81, 10.76, 14.23, 14.96, 13.65, 14.61, 15.04, 14.20, 18.25, 16.51, 14.99

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.76
worst time: 18.25

current avg5: 15.51 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 13.67 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 14.58 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 13.95 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 14.91 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 14.91


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 26, 2012)

Started using Guimond, got 12.72 on my first ao100, I still only know half of the algs, but I love the method


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2012)

Professor Pyraminx.

1:27.99 single O)

2:07.11, (1:27.99), 1:56.73, (2:29.96), 1:40.12 => 1:54.65 avg5

2:11.72, 2:07.11, (1:27.99), 1:56.73, 2:29.96, 1:40.12, 2:18.72, 1:54.09, 2:07.96, 1:56.13, 2:04.49, (2:34.82) => 2:04.70 avg12


----------



## Julian (Mar 27, 2012)

4x4 PBs

53.50 Ao5
55.59 Ao12
59.48 Ao100 

Yay, sub-1


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 27, 2012)

Yesterday I went to a comp, and broke 6x6x6 single and mo3 south american records with 3:12.96 (prev. 3:12.97, lol) and 3:19.xx (prev. 3:29.14) respectively.. I was so nervous at my solves, and performed pretty bad, I normally avg sub-3:10 but when theyre official solves its just a whole other deal..

I didn't expected it, but I broke the 5x5x5 south american single record too, with 1:25.90 (prev. 1:27.25), almost broke the avg too.. I did and 1:35.xx avg and the record was 1:34.19..

Im very happy with my first continental records..


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 27, 2012)

PB Ao5 

15.70, (14.29), (17.25), 15.47, 15.46 = 15.54


----------



## Florian (Mar 27, 2012)

1. 3:16.89 u b' F' l2 u D2 r2 L F2 r 3f2 B2 r2 3u f' d' u L2 f2 d' r2 D 3u d U2 u' R F' U2 u' 3f2 r L2 R b R' f 3u l' d 3r2 U' D' 3u u' 3f' f' d' 3u R2 F' R2 d' U' L' r' l D' r2 L' D' d2 b f' F 3u2 F b2 D' F2 r' 3u2 r2 D' 3u' d 3f b2 d' l2


----------



## Shortey (Mar 27, 2012)

41.08 4x4 sim right after a 42.xx


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 27, 2012)

Finished learning OLL and now know full Fridrich after 5 or so years of cubing lol, to think I use to want to learn ZB.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 28, 2012)

Just got back from soccer, and my hands are really cold, so I decided to do some slow turning practice solves to "warm-up."

12.22: D2 R2 D R2 U L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 L D B' U B2 R U B L2 D

x2 y
L F' L' U' R2 D2
y' R' U R (U2 y) R U R'
y U2 R U' R U' y' U R' U' R
y2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R
U (R U R' U')*2 (y U') L' U L
U2 S' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
U2

Still so many y's.


----------



## Julian (Mar 28, 2012)

Ao100 improved to 58.81.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 28, 2012)

FMC (all with time limit, starting with 2nd attempt at Twente Open until this week's german forum competition):

30, 30, (26), 28, 32, (33), 26, 28, 28, 27, 27, 29 = 28.5 of 12

(26), (28), 28, 27, 27 = 27.33 of 5

Without time limit:

30, 30, 26, 28, (32), 27, 26, 28, 28, (25), 27, 29 = 27.9 of 12


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 28, 2012)

2.41 2x2 average of 100. Lolfail.
I haven't cubed for a while, so I expected to be slower than before. But still, lolfail.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 28, 2012)

Best average of 12: 2.62
2-13 - 1.61 (3.66) 2.23 (1.59) 2.94 2.28 3.21 3.64 3.14 3.02 2.32 1.82

2. 1.61 F' U F' R' U2 R F' U
3. 3.66 F R2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
4. 2.23 U F' R2 F R' U2 F
5. 1.59 R F2 U F U2 F' R' U'
6. 2.94 U' F R U2 F' R' F2 R
7. 2.28 F U2 F U' F' R2 F2 R'
8. 3.21 U R2 F U R F' R U2 F' U2
9. 3.64 U2 F R U2 R' F R' U' R' U'
10. 3.14 F' U2 R U F2 R' U F2 U
11. 3.02 R2 F2 R F2 R' F U' F' U
12. 2.32 F' R2 U' R F U' R U'
13. 1.82 U' R F2 R F2 U' R' F U2

Yes, very easy scrambles. Try them, Cameron, CYO, anyone who cares...


----------



## AndersB (Mar 28, 2012)

I just did my first sub -2 solve on 5x5: 1:57.78! It's a great accomplishment to me . It was done with scramble 4 of the weekly comp.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 28, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Best average of 12: 2.62
> 2-13 - 1.61 (3.66) 2.23 (1.59) 2.94 2.28 3.21 3.64 3.14 3.02 2.32 1.82
> 
> 2. 1.61 F' U F' R' U2 R F' U
> ...


 
I only got 2.04 A012 :/ super easy though. 
My accomplishment: I am like rock solid 2.30 2x2 average. It's not really fast, but I can't seem to get anything faster than 2.26 or anything slower than 2.33. Not sure what to improve on anymore.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 28, 2012)

12.99 avg5. 12.36, 12.14, 18.02, 14.49, 11.31

Finally sub 13 PB. I had a video but I can't edit that damn thing after 2 hours of trying. Whatever. I meant to upload an avg12 but I ran out of memory


----------



## Escher (Mar 28, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I only got 2.04 A012 :/ super easy though.
> My accomplishment: I am like rock solid 2.30 2x2 average. It's not really fast, but I can't seem to get anything faster than 2.26 or anything slower than 2.33. Not sure what to improve on anymore.


 
Learn some orientation -> PBL methods? Most of them are based on a few short sequences that effect CO in a certain way, and then include some setup cancellations before and after or something like that. I don't think it would be too hard to learn SS, Sortega, or SOAP quite quickly. 

It would probably reduce bad variance when you have scrambles with lots of long/awkward FLs/***.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 28, 2012)

Escher said:


> Learn some orientation -> PBL methods? Most of them are based on a few short sequences that effect CO in a certain way, and then include some setup cancellations before and after or something like that. I don't think it would be too hard to learn SS, Sortega, or SOAP quite quickly.
> 
> It would probably reduce bad variance when you have scrambles with lots of long/awkward FLs/***.


 
I've considered doing it so many times, but every time I start I'm like "This isn't worth it" and then quit.


----------



## Escher (Mar 28, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I've considered doing it so many times, but every time I start I'm like "This isn't worth it" and then quit.


 
Haha. Go to Woner's page and take a look at the non-OFOTA SS cases - a lot of them are so similar. 

Obviously I'm not like you and Cameron and I've never really used EG to the max, but I think being familiar with those routes is really important... If you check a lot of optimal solutions for 2x2 scrambles, a lot of them basically involve setting up to one of these cases and then cancelling a PBL (not-withstanding a bunch of cancellations between these steps). Of course this isn't always the case and it's probably a feature of the solving algorithm overall but it suggests that you should be able to abuse this feature of solving scrambles efficiently if you know a bunch of orientation-first tricks.

As far as I'm concerned, getting to the best one can be at 2x2 overall basically involves always being able to find a solution with 2-3 moves of optimal, and I don't think EG is conducive to that - not to say it's not ridiculously fast anyway.

Don't lose heart 

</thread derail>


----------



## samkli (Mar 28, 2012)

AndersB said:


> I just did my first sub -2 solve on 5x5: 1:57.78! It's a great accomplishment to me . It was done with scramble 4 of the weekly comp.



Congratulations!


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 28, 2012)

54.86 4x4 single. :3 first sub-55


----------



## Brest (Mar 29, 2012)

771


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2012)

Brest said:


> 771


Gogogo four digits!


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2012)

46.43 4x4 single


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

2 sub 10's in one day. 9.42 (oll skip) and 9.17 (NL). Also 11.77 ao5 and 12.60 ao12 (not pb's but these used to be a lot more rare for me)


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 29, 2012)

1.81, 1.96, (1.28), 2.22, 1.47, 1.93, 1.59, (3.08), 2.03, 1.81, 2.09, 2.00 = *1.89* 2x2 average of 12. 
This is awesome considering that I haven't cubed for ages. A great improvement since last night.


Spoiler: Scrambles



3. 1.81 R' U F2 U F2 R2 U R U' R' U'
4. 1.96 F U F' U R F2 U' F U' R' U'
5. 1.28 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
6. 2.22 F R' U' F U F U2 R U R U'
7. 1.47 R F R2 U' F' U F R' U' R' U'
8. 1.93 F R2 F2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R' U'
9. 1.59 R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U R2 U' R' U'
10. 3.08 F U' R2 F' R F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
11. 2.03 F2 R' F U2 F' U2 F R2 F R' U'
12. 1.81 U' R U2 F2 R U' F R2 F2 R' U'
13. 2.09 U2 R F2 R' F R' F' R' U' R' U'
14. 2.00 U R2 F2 U R' U F' R U' R' U'


Spoiler



Yay for named spoilers! 






Edit: Rolled to 2.22 average of 100. PB is 2.21 lol.


Spoiler



1. 1.84 F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U' F' U R' U'
2. 2.80 R2 F R F2 U' R' U R' U' F' U'
3. 1.81 R' U F2 U F2 R2 U R U' R' U'
4. 1.96 F U F' U R F2 U' F U' R' U'
5. 1.28 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
6. 2.22 F R' U' F U F U2 R U R U'
7. 1.47 R F R2 U' F' U F R' U' R' U'
8. 1.93 F R2 F2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R' U'
9. 1.59 R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U R2 U' R' U'
10. 3.08 F U' R2 F' R F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
11. 2.03 F2 R' F U2 F' U2 F R2 F R' U'
12. 1.81 U' R U2 F2 R U' F R2 F2 R' U'
13. 2.09 U2 R F2 R' F R' F' R' U' R' U'
14. 2.00 U R2 F2 U R' U F' R U' R' U'
15. 2.41 F' U R U' F R' F R F R' U'
16. 2.05 F' R F2 R U' R U2 R' F2 R' U'
17. 2.28 U F U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U R' U'
18. 1.66 R U R2 F2 U2 F' U R2 F' R2 U'
19. 1.86 R2 F U' R U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U'
20. 2.16 F U' F2 R F' U' F R2 F' R2 U'
21. 2.47 F2 U' R F2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U'
22. 2.05 U2 F U' F' U' R U F' U' R' U'
23. 2.91 F U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U R' U'
24. 2.21 F' U F2 U R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
25. 2.81 F' U' R2 F R U2 F2 R U2 F' U'
26. 1.90 R U2 R F' U F U F' U' R' U'
27. 2.08 R U' F2 R U' F U' R U2 R' U'
28. 1.61 R U2 R F' U F' U2 F' U' R' U'
29. 2.18 U' R' F2 R' U2 F U R' F' R2 U'
30. 1.65 F2 R2 F R F R2 U2 R' U R2 U'
31. 2.47 F2 U2 F' U R' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
32. 2.43 R F' U' R2 F2 U R2 U' F R' U'
33. 2.13 F2 U2 F R F2 U F U' F R' U'
34. 1.52 F' R' U' R2 U R2 U R U R' U'
35. 2.61 R U2 F U R' U2 R' U F' R' U'
36. 3.34 F' U2 R F R' U F' R' U' R' U'
37. 1.97 R F2 U2 R' U2 R U F U2 R2 U'
38. 2.40 R' F2 U F R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U'
39. 2.58 U R' F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' U'
40. 2.46 U' R F U R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
41. 2.90 F' U' R' F' R U2 R F U2 R' U'
42. 1.46 U2 F R U F' U2 R2 F' U' R' U'
43. 2.16 R2 F2 U' R' U F U' R F' R' U'
44. 2.50 U2 R' U R2 U F2 U R' U' R' U'
45. 2.05 R' U2 R' F2 U F' R2 F' U' R' U'
46. 2.41 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' F' U R2 U'
47. 1.65 F' U R2 F U2 F R' F' U' R' U'
48. 1.55 F' U F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 F R' U'
49. 2.90 R U' R2 U R' F2 R' F U R2 U'
50. 2.31 F' U R' F' R2 F U' R2 U' F' U'
51. 2.68 F2 R' F' R2 U F2 U F' U R U'
52. 3.02 R U2 R' U F R' F2 R F' R' U'
53. 2.66 R F2 R U R' U' F' R2 U' R' U'
54. 2.80 U' R U F' R' F2 R2 U R' F U'
55. 1.63 U2 F' R F2 U F U' R' U' R' U'
56. 2.34 R' U F' R U2 R F R U' R' U'
57. 1.40 F2 R U' F R' F R F2 U2 R2 U'
58. 2.11 F U' F2 U F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
59. 2.16 F' U' R2 U' F' R' U2 R' F' R' U'
60. 2.30 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U' F R U' R' U'
61. 2.47 F' R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 F' U' R' U'
62. 1.77 R F' R F2 R' U2 F R' U' F U'
63. 2.53 U2 F U' R2 U R' U R' U' R' U'
64. 1.69 R' F' R U R' U R F' U' R' U'
65. 2.22 R2 U R' U F U R F' U' R' U'
66. 2.05 U R2 U F U2 R' F' R2 F R' U'
67. 1.94 R' U R2 F' U' F2 U' F U2 R' U'
68. 2.40 U' R2 F2 U' F R F' R2 U2 R2 U'
69. 2.27 F' R' F U R' U' R' U' F2 R' U'
70. 1.96 F' R F R2 U2 F U2 F U R' U'
71. 2.43 U2 R' U R' F R' U2 R F2 R' U'
72. 2.02 U2 F R U R2 F' U2 F U R2 U'
73. 2.88 U' R' F2 R' U2 F R' U2 F' R' U'
74. 2.13 U2 R F2 U' F R' F R2 U' R' U'
75. 1.47 F' U2 F U' F2 U F' R2 U R2 U'
76. 2.09 F' U' F U2 F' R U2 F2 R' F' U'
77. 2.38 U R F' U2 F' R2 U' F U R' U'
78. 4.15 R' U' R2 U' R U F R2 F2 R' U'
79. 2.93 U2 R' U' R F' U F R2 U R' U'
80. 2.28 U' F' U' R' F2 R' F' R U R' U'
81. 2.34 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U'
82. 1.88 F' U' F' R2 U F2 U R2 U' R' U'
83. 2.36 R F2 U2 F' U F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
84. 2.21 U F R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' F' U'
85. 2.58 R' F' R U F' U R U2 F' R' U'
86. 4.86 F R U' F2 U R' F R2 F' R2 U'
87. 1.91 R U R2 F' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U'
88. 2.28 R' F' R2 F R U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
89. 2.03 R2 F R' F2 R F2 U2 R F' R' U'
90. 1.96 U' R2 F2 U F' U R F' U' R' U'
91. 1.38 R2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
92. 1.86 U R' U R' U2 F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
93. 3.03 R2 U2 R U' F U' R F U R' U'
94. 2.81 R U' R' U' F' U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
95. 2.25 F U2 R2 U R' U' R F U' R' U'
96. 1.72 U F2 R2 U R2 F U' F2 U' R' U'
97. 2.06 R' F2 U' F U' F' U2 R U2 R' U'
98. 2.44 U F R F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R U'
99. 2.33 R U2 F2 R' F R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
100. 2.40 U F U' R2 F R U2 R2 F R' U'



And also, I have now done over 5000 solves in total on PPT, since December last year. That's about 1667 solves a month, or 54 solves a day. 

Edit:


Robert-Y said:


> Best average of 12: 2.62
> 2-13 - 1.61 (3.66) 2.23 (1.59) 2.94 2.28 3.21 3.64 3.14 3.02 2.32 1.82
> 
> 2. 1.61 F' U F' R' U2 R F' U
> ...


 
Yeah they were easy, but I failed and got 2.16.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 29, 2012)

WTF :O 1:59.48 PB single for megaminx. FIRST SUB2 YAYYY  got a ccw U-perm I just learnt. Megaminx aweshum


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 29, 2012)

10.02 PLL skip. Almost another sub10


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Rubik's cube
29.03.2012 15:58:45 - 18:09:39

Mean: 23.43
Standard deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 17.44
Worst Time: 29.07

Best average of 5: 21.02
29-33 - 20.13 22.60 (24.40) (20.05) 20.33

Best average of 12: 22.28
28-39 - 20.84 20.13 22.60 24.40 20.05 20.33 23.89 24.34 23.74 22.44 (24.49) (20.01)


Spoiler



1. 22.13 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 U' F' R L' F L D'
2. 23.58 D U B2 R2 U R2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L' F2 D' U F U2 L F2 D' R'
3. 23.58 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F' D' L F R F D2 U2 L' D
4. 22.83 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U F D2 R U' B2 L' B L' B D2
5. 26.95 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L F' R2 L B' U2 R U R' F U'
6. 22.80 F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U F2 U L U' B2 R U' L2 D F U2 B' U2
7. 20.10 D' B2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2 D U2 B U F2 L' B' L D' B2 F L2
8. 23.67 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' R U F2 D' U2 L' U
9. 21.35 D' F2 U L2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 U R' U2 R' D' L' B F' R' U' L
10. 19.81 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D F' L2 F' R2 F' L B2 U' F R2 U'
11. 24.82 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D' R U' L' B D' U' R B R B F'
12. 21.60 U L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F R' D' U2 F' R' L' B' D2 U'
13. 25.35 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U B2 U F2 U R2 F' L' B2 U R2 D' L' F R L D
14. 27.44 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D R2 U' F2 L' B2 F U' L F' U2 B D2 B2 U2
15. 24.80 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 D F2 U B' U2 R B2 L2 B' D2 F R L' U'
16. 25.38 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D R' U2 F R D B2 F2 L'
17. 21.15 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F U' L2 D' B' L D' L D
18. 20.99 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D' R' L D R' U R' L2 B U2 L' F L
19. 24.57 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U R B L' D R B' D R' F2 R2 U
20. 24.73 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F U B F' R2 F2 D2 L' B L2
21. 23.64 D2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R' B U' L2 F2 U F R' L' D L'
22. 26.39 U R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B' F2 R F' R D' U2 R2 B' U2 L' U2
23. 25.42 D' F2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B R2 D U R' B' U2 R2 D' B2 U'
24. 23.44 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F L F2 R U2 B2 U2 F L2 U2
25. 22.52 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B L' B R B' F U L
26. 25.56 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U B D R U B U' F L' B2 D2 U'
27. 26.32 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F' U2 F' U B' L' D' F' D2 L U2
28. 20.84 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U R' B' L D' L' U2 L' F' L' U2
29. 20.13 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D U F2 R2 F2 U F L2 F' R' U B2 L' D' F' L' U'
30. 22.60 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L D U' R B L2 B2 R' D2
31. 24.40 B2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 F R2 D U R2 B R B2 F U' F2
32. 20.05 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 F D' R2 U' F R L' F' L U'
33. 20.33 U L2 D B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R B2 R D' F R L' B' F L' U
34. 23.89 D2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L D L F' R2 D2 U F R U'
35. 24.34 D L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D U L2 U' R D2 F' U2 B' D' U' L U' R U'
36. 23.74 B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B' R D' L B' U'
37. 22.44 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U B D U L' B2 U2 B R2 F2 R U2
38. 24.49 B2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 F' D' F' R L' D2 B' D' U2 R' U2
39. 20.01 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' B L D2 R L' B L' D' U2
40. 25.46 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F R B L' D B2 F' R L' B' U'
41. 24.13 B2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 B' R' D U F R' L U'
42. 26.66 F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 B L' D' U2 B2 F2 R U F' U'
43. 23.75 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R' F D' B U L F2 R2 D' F U'
44. 19.06 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 D2 B' R D L2 B' D' L B2 F' R
45. 24.47 D' L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B U2 R' U2 B D' R U2 L2 B' D2 U'
46. 22.49 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L D L' U B D2 R' U2 B R U'
47. 24.06 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R' F U' R' B D L' F R' F D2
48. 20.32 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 R D' R L B' L' D2 U'
49. 29.07 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 B D B2 R B' U' B' R L2 F
50. 25.81 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' D L2 D R' B2 U' R U' B
51. 22.43 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' F L U R' D' B' R' U L2 F
52. 21.12 D L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 B2 L B' L' U' F' R D' U
53. 24.45 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R' D U2 B2 L2 F L' D2 L F
54. 27.04 F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R' D R B' U R2 B' F L' B2
55. 20.45 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 U R L2 D' F2 D2 B D2 B D2
56. 24.42 R2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R' L B F2 R' D2 L' D' B U
57. 24.93 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F R' U2 F' U' B' F' L2 D2 U'
58. 25.43 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F D' F2 D' L' D' L2 B U2 L' U'
59. 20.69 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 U R2 B' F U2 R' B' L2 F2 U' L'
60. 21.33 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 F' D' R' U L B' R B L U2
61. 25.07 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 B' D2 L D B D' L D2 L D2
62. 25.02 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B L' D2 B R' L' B' D' R
63. 17.44 L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F L' U' F D' B' L2 U F2 D U2
64. 23.32 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R F R2 B' U2 R D U R B' U'
65. 22.70 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D R' B' L D2 L2 B' R' D' R D2
66. 22.35 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D R' B2 L' B F2 L' F' L' D' B U'
67. 26.23 U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' R B2 R2 D' B' R L2 F' D
68. 22.55 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R F2 R' B2 L B' F' U2 L' F2
69. 22.41 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R' D R F' U L' B U2 L D' U'
70. 22.96 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' R' B L U F2 R F D2 B' R' U
71. 25.44 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R' L' D2 F' U L2 B R2 L
72. 24.71 B2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D R L' B D F D R F' U2
73. 21.85 U L2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B F D U' R' B L2 F' U2 F U'
74. 25.42 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F R' D L2 F L2 B R L D U'
75. 21.31 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B R D2 R' B R F2 L D' L
76. 21.20 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B L' D2 F' U2 L U' R2 L' F2 U
77. 25.17 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U2 F' D B2 R' B' R2 F2 L F L2 U
78. 25.41 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D' R' B' U2 L U' B2 U2 L U2
79. 24.26 U L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' F L2 F2 L F' L F L' D U2
80. 22.30 R2 L2 D' U' R2 U F2 U' R2 B' R2 F L B2 U' B2 U' R F U2
81. 24.03 U B2 D U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F U2 F2 L B D2 U' L2 U L2
82. 23.40 D F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D B2 U' R' B F2 R F' L2 B R' F2 L D'
83. 23.68 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 U B' F' U R' B2 D R' L' F2 D' R2 D
84. 24.07 D' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U F' U R' B2 U' L2 F2 D B D2
85. 23.31 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L' D2 L U' F' R' D2 R D L D2
86. 24.82 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R' B' D2 R2 B' D2 R' D2 F'
87. 24.22 U2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B' F R' B' D' U2 F D R2 D U2
88. 26.05 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U B' U2 R' L' B R D2 L
89. 19.98 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D U2 F2 L' D R2 D F D2 R' B' D' R
90. 23.07 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U B F' U' B R2 U' L B2 D' L2 D
91. 25.56 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 R2 F' R' U R2 F' D B
92. 21.30 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R' D' B L' U' R U B2 D' F2
93. 23.16 D B2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 D B2 U F' R2 U' B L F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
94. 24.04 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D U R2 D U' L' D' L2 B' R' D' B2 F2 L F R
95. 25.27 U F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 L2 F L2 D R2 B' L'
96. 21.06 D R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' L' D2 B2 L' F' D' R' D2 U2 B'
97. 25.03 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 U R2 B' D F U R' D2 B' U' R D U2
98. 20.23 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 U F2 D U' R' D' B' L U2 B2 D' U' F' L
99. 21.82 D' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R' B F R U B' U2 L2 F' U R2
100. 26.44 B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L' D2 F' U B' R' U' B' L B U'



Guess I'm sub 24, also starting to look ahead more


----------



## Escher (Mar 30, 2012)

6.87,_ 6.41, 7.96, (5.46), 8.04, 5.69,_ 8.78, 8.14, 8.96, (9.51), 7.56, 7.30 = 7.57

Totally crazy, felt like I could see half the solve in inspection with quite a few (and I did, with the second 5). Reconstruction of 5.46 here or pastebin.

Edit: Italicised is a 6.69 avg5.

Part of an 8.79 avg100 where I lose a lot of energy in the last third and mess up 

Some really nice scrambles in here:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.57
1. 6.87 B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' U F2 R2 U R F L' 
2. 6.41 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D F' D2 R' U R2 D B2 F' U2 R 
3. 7.96 F' D2 B' L U F B' L F2 U' F U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 
4. (5.46) L2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B U' B L2 D2 B' R' F' D' U' R 
5. 8.04 U2 B D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 B F' D U' B L' U L2 R2 F' R B' U2 
6. 5.69 L2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 B U L' R2 D' F U B' U F' U 
7. 8.78 U' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R' F' R2 U2 R' D2 B' L' B D' 
8. 8.14 D2 B2 U' F D R' B R' L' F U L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U 
9. 8.96 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' B' L' D2 F2 U' F U' L' F2 
10. (9.51) F2 L2 F U2 B U2 B' U2 F' D2 B' D R F L F' D' B2 D2 U2 
11. 7.56 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B U' L F' R2 U' B2 L' 
12. 7.30 B2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D' B U' F2 L B' D R2 F



Then the avg100 times:



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.79
1. (7.03) F R' B2 U F' B' U B U2 R U2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R2 
2. 7.60 F2 D2 L U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' L F2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 U' 
3. 8.27 D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' U F2 U' R D2 U' L' R F U2 
4. 8.36 B2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 L U2 R2 U2 R' D L U L' U' F' D' U' B U2 
5. 9.90 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L R' F D R B L2 D' F2 L B U' 
6. 7.16 D' R2 F U' D' F R2 L B' U2 D F2 U L2 U D2 B2 L2 B2 D' 
7. 7.93 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F' R2 U' B R U2 R2 U2 B D' 
8. 8.38 D L B' L' F U D2 L F2 U R2 F R2 B D2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 
9. 7.23 U F2 U2 L U' R' B L' B2 D L' B2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 R U2 D2 R 
10. 8.91 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 F D2 F U' B2 R2 F U2 B' L' B2 R' D' 
11. 8.41 L2 U2 B' F D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F U R' U2 B2 L' D' F2 U' R' U' 
12. 9.20 B U2 F' D2 B' U2 B D2 R2 B R2 U' L' U2 L2 F' L B U F 
13. 7.43 F2 D R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L' B F R' U' B' L U2 L' R2 
14. 7.23 B2 L B U' R D' R U F D2 F U2 R2 U2 F B' U2 R2 D2 
15. 8.92 F' R2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D F R' B2 D' U F' U' R' D' 
16. 8.83 L F2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R D2 R B R' B' F' D' L' U' F2 D' L2 
17. 8.69 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U' B' D F L D U2 R U2 R U2 
18. 7.99 U' B' L2 U' F' R' D' L' D2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U2 
19. 9.18 D2 L' B2 U L' B R B' R' U2 R2 L2 U L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 
20. 9.53 U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 R' U B' F2 U' B L D2 F' U 
21. 8.12 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' D' R2 B2 F L D' B2 D' L 
22. 8.84 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' B F2 R F D R U2 B' U' 
23. 9.95 F2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' F' D U' B2 F' D2 L D B2 R 
24. 9.49 R2 B2 L B' R2 U2 F' U' F2 L' F' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 B' 
25. 9.10 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F2 L' U' B U' B' U' L B' R 
26. 9.30 B R2 F L D' F B R B L2 U D2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U 
27. 7.72 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U F' L F R' U2 B2 R2 F' D F2 
28. 8.39 F2 U F' B' U F2 R' D' F2 L' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 
29. 9.19 U' B2 D B2 U B2 R2 D U' F2 U' B' L B2 L' D R' B F2 R 
30. 10.28 R2 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' F D' F' L' U' L' R' B2 F' 
31. 7.89 F' B2 D' B' R' U F B' R' B' D2 R L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 
32. 7.70 F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 L' B2 R2 D R2 U B' D2 R D' F' L B2 
33. 10.24 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U B' F L' D B F' L2 U' B' 
34. 7.96 R' B2 R2 U' R2 B R D2 B' D2 F L2 F U2 L2 B 
35. 9.10 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D F D' R' D2 F U2 R' B' U' L2 
36. 9.72 F U2 L' U2 D F D' R U' B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 
37. 8.91 F2 L D2 F' L' U2 B D R' F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 
38. 8.24 B2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B' U2 L' R D U' R' U' F2 R' 
39. 8.33 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 D R2 B D2 L' D U' F' L D L2 R 
40. 9.00 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L' D2 L2 R' D2 B' R2 B' D2 U' 
41. 9.03 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 F D' L' B U' F R2 U2 R F2 
42. 8.16 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 F' U B R U2 B D L D' U' 
43. 9.74 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' R F' D' B2 U' L R' D' L2 B 
44. (6.87) B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' U F2 R2 U R F L' 
45. (6.41) U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D F' D2 R' U R2 D B2 F' U2 R 
46. 7.96 F' D2 B' L U F B' L F2 U' F U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 
47. (5.46) L2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B U' B L2 D2 B' R' F' D' U' R 
48. 8.04 U2 B D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 B F' D U' B L' U L2 R2 F' R B' U2 
49. (5.69) L2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 B U L' R2 D' F U B' U F' U 
50. 8.78 U' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R' F' R2 U2 R' D2 B' L' B D' 
51. 8.14 D2 B2 U' F D R' B R' L' F U L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U 
52. 8.96 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' B' L' D2 F2 U' F U' L' F2 
53. 9.51 F2 L2 F U2 B U2 B' U2 F' D2 B' D R F L F' D' B2 D2 U2 
54. 7.56 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B U' L F' R2 U' B2 L' 
55. 7.30 B2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D' B U' F2 L B' D R2 F 
56. 8.18 B R2 F D2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' R' F2 R' U L D2 F' D U 
57. 8.62 B' R2 U' R2 L' F D2 L2 U' D2 R' F2 R' F2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 D2 
58. 7.49 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 R2 D' B' F R' F2 L2 D' F' L D' 
59. 8.56 F2 R' U2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 L B F' L' F D' L2 F D2 U' 
60. (10.83) B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 R' B R F' U L' R F2 R2 B' 
61. 7.91 F L2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U B2 R' U B R' 
62. 9.38 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 F' U B' D F 
63. 7.70 L' U2 R B2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B D2 B2 R F L2 D R2 F U' 
64. 10.15 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B U B L' R2 B2 F2 U' B D' L2 
65. (10.59) R F B2 R2 F2 R' D2 F' R2 D' R' D2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 
66. 9.53 L2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L' D L' F2 U2 F R' D' B' U' 
67. 10.38 F D2 R D F U D2 B L D L B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 L U2 L2 
68. (11.82) D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D' R F R B D' F L D2 B' U2 
69. 9.32 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' D2 U' B' F R2 U F' D' R D2 B' R 
70. 7.90 D2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 B F2 U' L' F' L D 
71. 10.11 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 R2 U L' R' U R' B' D' B2 L2 B D2 
72. 10.37 D' R U D2 B D R' L B' D' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 
73. 9.87 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 L B' F' U' L R' F2 R' B' D' 
74. 9.57 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F D' R2 F U L2 R D' R 
75. 7.78 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 L D' R D' B U' L2 B R U2 
76. 9.78 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 D2 F2 U B L' U2 R F R' F2 D2 
77. 9.64 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B L2 B L' B L' R2 B' U 
78. 9.08 B2 L B' L' D L' F' B U R' F2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 F R2 B2 
79. 10.38 D' F' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' L' B' L' U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U 
80. 9.06 F R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' F' U2 R2 F U' L F2 R' U L2 B' R2 D' F' 
81. (10.63) B U' R' B2 L B2 D' R' U' R' F2 D2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' B' R2 F 
82. 8.18 L U2 R U2 F' L' D' B2 R L2 U2 D' L2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 U R2 
83. 10.56 U R2 U B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' F L' B' L U B' U2 B R' D' 
84. 7.93 R D R B2 R U2 R B' L F2 D L2 U B2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 
85. 8.63 D F L2 D F2 R U' D B D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 
86. 9.32 L F2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 F U' L2 F2 L' R' B' L' U2 
87. 9.10 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U R' D' B' U2 R F2 R' F' L D' 
88. 9.62 U R' F' D2 R' B' L F' U' F' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L F2 B2 L' B2 R 
89. 9.39 B' U2 D' F' D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 L' B2 R U2 L' U2 
90. 10.51 F2 R' L2 D F' L2 B D R U' R2 L2 D B2 U D F2 R2 F2 
91. 9.87 U' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F' L' B L2 F' U2 R B L' 
92. 9.66 U2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' L' R D' L' B2 D F2 
93. 8.63 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 L D' B2 D U2 L' B F2 R2 U 
94. 8.28 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' D' R' F2 U F D U' F2 R' U2 
95. 8.74 F' D2 L' F2 U2 D B D L F' U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 
96. 8.92 F D' B2 U2 R' F2 B' L U R' D2 L2 U2 F B U2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 
97. (12.82) D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 D' R D' B F2 D R F2 L' D F2 
98. 7.84 U2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 L U L2 R2 F' L U' 
99. 7.90 R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F' U L' B U' L2 U L D' R 
100. 7.74 F' U R F2 D2 R F2 B R D R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 30, 2012)

Escher said:


> Part of an 8.79 avg100


 
O.O


----------



## Escher (Mar 30, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> O.O


 
I will post much better soon, it's been a long while since I've done >50 solves without resetting


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 30, 2012)

First timed Pyra solves in 3 days

11.35, 12.70, 11.40, 12.57, (14.35), 13.10, 10.38, (6.55), 12.86, 11.67, 9.08, 10.20

11.53 Ao12
Last 5 are 10.32 Ao5.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 30, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.46
worst time: 4.22

current avg5: 2.03 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 1.86 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 2.10 (σ = 0.23)
best avg12: 1.97 (σ = 0.26)

current avg100: 2.28 (σ = 0.38)
best avg100: 2.28 (σ = 0.38)

session avg: 2.28 (σ = 0.38)
session mean: 2.32

Cleaned out my 2x2. Could have been a good amount better though. Choked a lot.


----------



## emolover (Mar 30, 2012)

Spoiler



best time: 16.25
worst time: 37.15

current avg5: 19.16 (σ = 1.92)
best avg5: 18.74 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 19.12 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 18.89 (σ = 1.15)

current avg25: 20.47 (σ = 2.07)
best avg25: 20.47 (σ = 2.07)



20.39, 24.26, 21.20, 16.25, 19.06, 22.48, 22.23, 20.58, 27.62, 25.56, 23.76, *23.82, 19.07, 18.27, 18.89, 18.13*, 20.22, 19.43, 17.55, 21.20, 21.91, 17.67, 17.49, 18.48, 21.32

All done with Columns First. This is such a fun method and I love it.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad you like it, and nice sub20s


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 30, 2012)

New PB average of 5: 24.11
21.94 (31.13) 25.95 24.46 (21.50)

New PB average of 12: 25.13
26.32 29.21 (20.74) 25.79 26.38 23.43 26.37 21.94 (31.13) 25.95 24.46 21.50


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2012)

pb 2x2 ao5

5.36, 3.01, 3.95, 3.88, 2.99 

average = 3.61 (CLL ftw)


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 30, 2012)

First solves of the day after work:

13.93, 13.23, 12.70, 12.65, 13.43 = 13.12

I'm usually not as consistant as this, especially when I get nice solves 

Rolled a PB avg5: 13.21, 11.00, 12.18, 19.14, 12.31 = 12.57 I have a feeling that this session will be good.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 30, 2012)

PB single on 5x5 4:00.70 soooooo close to sub 4


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2012)

found \( \frac{d}{dx}(ln^{sin(x)}(x) \) in 1:59.26


----------



## AndersB (Mar 30, 2012)

I can now sub -1 A-perms, U-perms, J-perms, and H-perm!


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 30, 2012)

59.50 4x4
First sub-1 go me

Also 1:00.21 with double parity, 8s centres.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2012)

First try today, doing three 4x4s as a relay: 2:22.62


----------



## AndersB (Mar 30, 2012)

Just lowered my square-1 average with 1/3. Went from 1:02.69 to 42.65 . My single PB also changed from 44 to 34!


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 30, 2012)

2:00.19 in 4x4, I could be sub 2 so easily if it didn't pop this much, have like 10 2.0X singles TT


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 30, 2012)

9.96 ao100. PB is 9.94.



Spoiler



9.73, (7.59), 10.02, 10.01, 11.36, 9.88, 10.38, 8.46, 8.80, 8.48, 11.54, 9.56, 8.62, 9.66, 8.85, 11.67, 9.82, 9.80, (7.78), (7.54), 10.98, 11.96, 9.03, 9.72, 10.09, 10.69, 10.37, 11.32, 8.40, 9.51, 9.26, (12.99+), 9.70, 9.44, 8.52, 9.90, (8.18), 10.44, 9.85, 11.94, 9.57, 9.33, 10.72, 10.48, 9.93, 9.36, 11.02, 11.78, 10.31, 9.73, (12.34), 9.84, 9.37, (7.28), 11.03, 11.74, 11.90+, 10.64, 10.98, 9.47, 8.36, 9.98, 9.53, (12.98), 10.23, 9.81, 9.21, 9.18, 10.46, 10.80, 9.62, 9.71, 10.35, 9.26, 11.61, 10.07, 11.45, 9.48, (12.05), (12.90), 8.29, 9.07, 9.80, 8.83, 8.69, 10.51, 9.37, 9.93, 9.82, 10.44, 9.45, 9.59, 10.07, 10.27, 8.38, 9.46, 9.23, 9.90, 9.52, 11.68


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 30, 2012)

OH Average of 5: 49.02
1. (1:02.25) U' R2 U L2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 U' F' D R U' B' D F L2 B2 D L' 
2. 48.03 L2 B' L2 B D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L R' D2 U F' R U2 F2 U' 
3. 49.11 L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' F D L F U L' U' R D 
4. (45.41) F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B L' U L2 D B D B D U 
5. 49.93 U D' L B2 L' F' D L U R' U' B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U2 

*Standard Deviation: 0.95*
Usual SD is ~6-7


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 30, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 9.96 ao100. PB is 9.94.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG HE'S ALIVE!!!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 31, 2012)

got satisfactorys for all my grades for my mid semester report and a 9.83 nl 3x3 solve


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 31, 2012)

I was bored so I decided to try to see how fast I can scramble

Best Average of 5: 11.88
σ: 1.63
Best Time: 9.83
Worst Time: 13.08
Individual Times:
13.01, 11.75, (13.08), (9.83), 10.87

1. 13.01 R F' L2 F' D' F2 R B' D2 R2 F B' L2 D' U' B2 R' F' L U D2 F' U2 D' B
2. 11.75 R2 U R' L B' F2 L D' F' L' U F' D' R2 D L U R' D2 L' B' D2 F D' R
3. (13.08) D U2 L2 B F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 L R' B F U2 B' R2 F B D2 L D B' F2 L'
4. (9.83) D2 F2 B' R' L' U' D L' D' F' R L2 B' D L U L B2 U' L' U2 R2 U' D F2
5. 10.87 D' L' R' F U B' L F' L B' U2 R' U' R L2 B2 D' L' F' D' U2 F2 U L B

Best Average of 12: 12.45
σ: 1.64
Best Time: 9.83
Worst Time: 15.96
Individual Times:
13.26, (15.96), 13.87, 11.99, 12.62, 12.62, 11.42, 13.01, 11.75, 13.08, (9.83), 10.87

1. 13.26 F' B2 D2 L2 R F2 B D R D L R' D2 L' U' R L2 U' R L D' F L' B2 F
2. (15.96) U' B2 F R2 U R' B2 U R2 L2 F2 L' U2 R L2 B' D' F' U F2 L' D2 F2 L R
3. 13.87 L2 B2 L F2 L U B2 D F2 L' R F2 R' B2 L' D' L2 B' U R2 D' R B U L'
4. 11.99 B2 U' R' D' B' F R F2 U R' F R2 U D2 L2 B2 L F' D' F D2 U L R2 D2
5. 12.62 L B2 U' B' F U2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L' R2 U' D' B' R' D2 L' F U D' L2 B
6. 12.62 U R2 B2 D2 R' D' R' D2 B2 D L2 R' U2 F U R' B2 F D2 L2 D2 L D' B L'
7. 11.42 L' F2 L2 U B' U' B2 L' F' L U' F' U2 B' U2 F R B2 L U R' D' F2 R2 L'
8. 13.01 R F' L2 F' D' F2 R B' D2 R2 F B' L2 D' U' B2 R' F' L U D2 F' U2 D' B
9. 11.75 R2 U R' L B' F2 L D' F' L' U F' D' R2 D L U R' D2 L' B' D2 F D' R
10. 13.08 R2 U2 R' L' B2 L D U R2 D F2 U' B L D' B2 U' F2 L' B2 F D' F R' D2
11. (9.83) R2 L' U' L' B2 L D' U' B U L U B2 L R2 B2 R U2 B2 L' F' L2 U' L' B
12. 10.87 D' L' R' F U B' L F' L B' U2 R' U' R L2 B2 D' L' F' D' U2 F2 U L B

I think this is a good way to warm up


----------



## emolover (Mar 31, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Not bad, but not as good as this guy who scrambled in 9.72 seconds.


 
I was trying this earlier and got 6.62.

There was a thread once about scrambling your cube then doing the reverse of the scramble to solve again and Dan Cohen was posting times that were 11 or so seconds.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 31, 2012)

emolover said:


> There was a thread once about scrambling your cube then doing the reverse of the scramble to solve again and Dan Cohen was posting times that were 11 or so seconds.



Got bored...It's 2 AM...nothing to do...so I tried this...

13.20, 14.64, 13.64, 13.65, 12.10, 12.00, 12.62, 11.89, 13.39, 13.12, 12.13, 13.81 = 12.97

I'm still faster at doing a scramble then it's inverse than I am at regularly solving...that's my next goal I hope to break...Solve faster than my scramble/inverse times


----------



## JasonK (Mar 31, 2012)

*10.93* fullstep PB

U L F R2 F' B2 R B U2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 D' F2

y'
U' B' R' L F2
R U' R' U R' U' R
y L' U L
y U2 R' U R U' R U R'
y U2 R U R'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

42 moves / 10.93 = 3.84 tps


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 31, 2012)

Before I started learning full OLL and PLL, I was fully colour neutral, but I decided to use white and yellow only, to improve lookahead. Now, I'm switching back, and I find it very easy to see good crosses.  I got a 13.xy on blue cross the other day, too!


----------



## jonlin (Mar 31, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Morning OH avg of 50. Nothing crazy except not being tired near the end.
> 
> 17.66, 15.74, 14.68, 15.38, 14.76, 16.33, 16.06, 12.43, 15.82, 14.52, 15.33, 13.51, 15.41, 14.10, 15.46, 15.65, 15.73, 18.15, 13.89, 15.48, 14.24, 14.08, 15.98, 15.86, 14.16, 15.79, 13.19, 14.80, 14.69, 17.00, 15.01, 14.02, 15.58, 13.00, 14.00, 12.24, 15.14, 15.87, 13.81, 13.81, 10.76, 14.23, 14.96, 13.65, 14.61, 15.04, 14.20, 18.25, 16.51, 14.99
> 
> ...


 Kitty, why aren't you interested in anything but 3x3 and OH? Why not try something new?
For me, it gets really boring if I practice the same thing over and over again.

BTW, 9.39 LL skip, PB.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 31, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 9.96 ao100. PB is 9.94.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMGGGGG BILLLLLLLL <3


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 9.96 ao100. PB is 9.94.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Bill!

You should do some OH sometime. You have got alot of catching up to do


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 31, 2012)

First 8x8 solve. I conclude that the outer layers were carved by angels.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 31, 2012)

got a 38.15 ao12 on vid


----------



## soup (Mar 31, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; See here. (666 moves; 892.65 seconds) (Yes, I realize that it's a rather slow solve. Don't have a real cube to toy around with, so I use that instead.)
Also got my first sub-20 min. solve for 7*7*7.
Edit (19:42): Did an 11*11*11 in 1 hour, 35 minutes, 5.26 seconds.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 31, 2012)

Megaminx:
(55.53), (1:12.09), 55.95, 1:05.64, 55.65 = 59.08 avg5

My first sub-1 average 
I rarely get 55s so getting three in an average is just crazy :O


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 31, 2012)

Average of 12: 6.83
1. 6.82 B2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' U' B F D' U2 R2 F' D R 
2. 7.38 R' F2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B' D L R U2 B2 F2 R2 B' F' 
3. 7.09 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' F R2 F' D' L2 F L B' R2 D B2 
4. 6.25 U' B U' B2 R L F L B' R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 
5. 6.49 R2 U' L' D2 F' D R' L' F2 B' U' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 
6. 6.98 F2 R2 F2 D U' F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B2 D F' D2 L2 U2 L2 R 
7. 6.46 D2 B2 F U2 B L2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 D' F D' U B2 U' F2 L' D' R' 
8. (7.61) B F2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 R2 F L' U L B' L' D' B R2 B R' 
9. (6.20) F D2 R' F U2 R U' D' B' L' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 
10. 6.61 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D F L2 R B' F2 L R2 D' L' 
11. 7.55 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B L B' D U' R' B' U2 L2 F 
12. 6.69 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 D B' D F D B R D' B U2 R'


Spoiler



scrambling


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm ready for Colorado next week 

Best Aversge of 5: 1.67
Best Average of 12: 1.82 (PB I think)
Best Average of 100: 2.28
σ: 0.67
Best Time: 1.36
Worst Time: 5.03+
Individual Times:
1.86, 2.38, 1.86, 1.56, 1.77, 2.40, 2.00, 2.65, 4.19, 2.12, 4.86, 2.61, 2.47, 2.95, 2.66, 1.86, 2.90, 3.44, 2.34, 3.09, 2.11, 2.42, 2.05, 2.02, 1.83, 2.06, 1.69, 2.13, 1.91, 4.28+, 2.21, 2.09, 1.88, 2.61, 2.58, 2.53, 3.77, 2.19, 1.77, 2.13, 1.44, 2.00, 2.07, 2.07, 1.94, 1.94, (1.36), 1.46, 1.78, 1.78, 2.38, 2.33, 2.21, 2.21, 2.21, 2.40, 2.46, 2.11, 2.33, 1.96, 2.43, 1.63, (5.03+), 1.97, 2.09, 2.44, 2.33, 1.63, 1.61, 2.08, 2.83, 2.61, 1.75, 2.44, 1.97, 1.52, 2.16, 2.59, 2.08, 4.61+, 2.31, 2.25, 2.43, 1.77, 2.34, 2.44, 2.44, 2.11, 1.96, 3.02, 1.84, 2.29, 1.94, 1.93, 2.06, 1.84, 2.06, 2.21, 2.21, 2.08


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

Chris, do you 1look most solves?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Chris, do you 1look most solves?


 
Mostly. It's probably one looked 70% of the time. Still improving.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Mostly. It's probably one looked 70% of the time. Still improving.


 
wr!


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 1, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> Megaminx:
> (55.53), (1:12.09), 55.95, 1:05.64, 55.65 = 59.08 avg5
> 
> My first sub-1 average
> I rarely get 55s so getting three in an average is just crazy :O


 
gogogo NAR! 

edit: 1:22.xy mega pb :3


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> First 8x8 solve. I conclude that the outer layers were carved by angels.


 
Nice job what was the time?


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> Nice job what was the time?


 
I didn't bother accurately timing it, or speedsolving for that matter. It was around 22 minutes. Hopefully I can improve my bigcube solving so that i can solve it more.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> I didn't bother accurately timing it, or speedsolving for that matter. It was around 22 minutes. Hopefully I can improve my bigcube solving so that i can solve it more.


 
James Donahue does a 8x8 solve to warm up for 6x6.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 1, 2012)

I did that right after 8x8 and I did see how easy it was, but I meant for my times to lower so that I could solve it more within the same time frame.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 1, 2012)

Not so much an accomplishment as an out of place time for not having practiced in months. Reconstructed from memory.

10.95

z
R D' R2 d' r' F
U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
R U R' U2 R U' R'
U R' U L U' R U L'
M2' U' M U' M' U' M U2' M U'
M' U2' M' U2'

Without cancelations.
STM = 45 with ~4.1 TPS
HTM = 52 with ~4.75 TPS


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2012)

51 second 4x4 solve. heres the scramble

Fw D U Rw' Fw' F B D F R' D' B2 F' U2 B2 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw' Rw' Fw Rw D2 R U' B R U B2 Uw' B2 U Uw2 B' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw D2 R


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 1, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm ready for Colorado next week
> 
> Best Average of 12: *1.82 (PB I think)*


 
Nope, I'm pretty sure your PB is 1.81, which was formerly the stackmat UWR, and was part of your 2.07 average of 100. I like how I know your PBs better than you do.  Oh and good luck at the comp. :tu


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 1, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> gogogo NAR!
> 
> edit: 1:22.xy mega pb :3


 
I got a 50.55 single, two more sub-1 averages, a 1:00.81 avg12 and a 1:04.92 avg100 
All PBs


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

Just did a Pyraminx session, and got PB's single (8.25), Ao5 (10.30) and Ao12 (12.09)! Been catching up from all the practice I've missed. Onto 2x2...

EDIT: 100 2x2 solves, PB Ao5 (4.08) and Ao12 (5.26), and a 6.02 Mo100.


Spoiler: Solves



2x2x2 cube
01-Apr-2012 13:44:38 - 14:58:42

Mean: 6.02
Standard deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 2.62
Worst Time: 8.46

Best average of 5: 4.08
70-74 - (3.70) (4.90) 3.78 3.89 4.56

Best average of 12: 5.26
66-77 - 6.37 5.95 6.14 5.81 (3.70) 4.90 3.78 3.89 4.56 (7.07) 5.81 5.40

1. 6.71 U' R U' F' U' F R F' U'
2. 6.79 F' R2 F' U F2 U2 R' F'
3. 5.15 F R' U2 F R2 F U' F2 U'
4. 6.68 R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R2
5. 4.40 R F' U F' U' F R2 F
6. 6.73 U' F' U' R U' R2
7. 5.64 U R F2 R F R
8. 6.00 R F' R2 F' U' R U2 F R' U'
9. 5.89 U2 F2 U' R2 F' R U' R' U
10. 6.65 F2 R2 F' U2 R U F2 U' F2 U2
11. 4.73 R F R2 U F' R2 F' R2
12. 6.37 F2 R' F U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R'
13. 5.37 F U' R' U' F U2 F' R2 F U2
14. 6.15 F2 U' R2 U R U' R F' U'
15. 7.25 R U2 R U2 F' U' R' F2 U2
16. 5.60 F2 U F U' F2 R2 U R2 U2
17. 6.09 U F2 U F2 U' R U R' U'
18. 8.46 R' U F R F2 U' R2 U'
19. 6.12 F' R' U F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
20. 5.31 F2 R' F' U' R U F2 U2 R
21. 7.81 F R F' U2 R' U2 R2 F
22. 5.73 F' U' F' R U' F2 R
23. 6.50 R' U R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' R'
24. 7.26 R' F' R' F2 R2 U F' R F'
25. 6.40 F U' F R' U2 F U' F'
26. 7.12 F' U' F' R U R2 U2 F2 U'
27. 6.37 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' R' F U2
28. 7.56 U F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R F'
29. 5.62 U R' U R' F R2 U2 F R' U'
30. 7.03 R2 F2 U F' U F R' F R2
31. 6.31 U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 R'
32. 6.04 F R F R2 F R2 F U'
33. 7.57 F' U' R F' U F' U R' F2 U
34. 5.20 F' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R F2
35. 7.68 U' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U F2 U'
36. 8.39 F U2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' F U'
37. 6.11 R2 F U F U' R2 F2 U' R2
38. 7.15 F2 R2 U R F2 R U R2 F'
39. 6.60 F2 R F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F' U'
40. 6.43 U F' R2 F' U' R U'
41. 7.32 U2 R U R F R' F' U'
42. 4.21 R2 F R F' U F' U' R' F2
43. 5.18 F' R F' R U R' F2 U2 F'
44. 6.01 R' U2 R F' U2 F2 U'
45. 5.36 R' F2 U R2 U' F R' U2 F
46. 7.21 F' U2 F R2 U' R F2 U' F'
47. 5.90 U2 F2 U R' F R2 F' R'
48. 6.07 U' R' U' F U' R F2 U F' U2
49. 6.92 F' U2 F U' F2 U' R U R' U2
50. 4.96 U R U2 F' U R F'
51. 7.20 U2 F' U F' U2 R U' R U'
52. 5.79 U F R2 F R2 F' U R F U'
53. 6.53 R' F R2 U' R U2 R' U2 F
54. 7.01 U2 F R' F R' F2 R' F' U2
55. 5.85 R2 U R' F' U2 F R'
56. 4.65 R F' R F' R2 F' U F U2
57. 5.65 U' F2 R U' R2 U' R' F' U2
58. 6.46 F' U' F2 U' F U' R2 U2 R'
59. 2.62 R F U R2 F U R' U'
60. 6.14 R2 F' U R' F U2 R' F' U' R'
61. 4.64 F2 U R' F R2 U2 F' U' F
62. 6.15 U F' U2 R F' R F' R U2
63. 7.20 R2 F' U R' U2 R F2 U
64. 5.43 R U' R2 U F R2 F R2 U2
65. 6.40 U R F' R U' R U F2 R2
66. 6.37 R U2 R' U' F U' R2 U' F'
67. 5.95 F' R F R' U2 R' U F'
68. 6.14 R F R2 U' F2 U' R2 U
69. 5.81 U' R2 U2 F U' F U2 F2 R' U'
*70. 3.70 F' U F2 U' R U' R U' F'
71. 4.90 F2 U2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F'
72. 3.78 R F2 R F2 R' F' U2 F'
73. 3.89 U F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2
74. 4.56 F2 R' U R U' R2 F R2 F'*
75. 7.07 R' F2 U' R F2 R F' U' R'
76. 5.81 F' U F2 U2 R F' U R U2
77. 5.40 R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' F U2
78. 7.42 U2 R F' R2 F' R U F U2
79. 7.07 R U' R F R2 F2 U' R' U2
80. 4.71 R2 F U' R F R F R' U'
81. 5.43 R F U' F R' F2 R2 U'
82. 3.62 F' U' F U2 F' R2 F U
83. 7.53 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R U'
84. 5.71 U2 R2 U F R F' R U2
85. 4.45 U' R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U'
86. 7.07 R' F U2 F' R F R U2 R2
87. 5.35 R2 F2 R U' R U R2 F' R'
88. 5.32 F' R' F' R' U' R U' F
89. 5.50 R' U2 R U R' F2 R' F2
90. 7.12 F2 U2 R F U' F R2 F' R
91. 5.81 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U R
92. 6.25 F' U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' R U2
93. 5.90 F' R' U2 F U' R' F U2 R
94. 6.09 U' R2 U F2 R' U' F R' U2
95. 6.31 F R' F2 U2 R U F' U R2 U'
96. 7.15 F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2 U'
97. 5.79 F2 R2 F R U' F2 R' F' U'
98. 3.84 U' R U2 R U' R2 U' F'
99. 6.20 F U F' U' F R2 U'
100. 5.40 U F U F' U R' U2 R' U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Nope, I'm pretty sure your PB is 1.81, which was formerly the stackmat UWR, and was part of your 2.07 average of 100. I like how I know your PBs better than you do.  Oh and good luck at the comp. :tu


 
Haha that's hilarious. I need to start keep my PBs stored some where, I just have then memorized in my head. Which obviously isn't working.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 1, 2012)

woot. Haven't got a sub-10 avg12 in a while and this happened.

11.33, 9.29, 9.84, 8.13, 9.49, 9.62, (13.96), 8.92, 8.74, 8.93, (8.12), 9.42 = 9.37

Rolled the 11 with a 13 >___>
Almost had all counting sub-10s

edit: no skips but many easy solves (free pairs, etc) so this is kinda lucky


----------



## soup (Apr 1, 2012)

Got my first sub-4 minute solve for 4*4*4. (231 seconds)


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 1, 2012)

megaminx personal best again!
57.60, 1:00.38, 57.76, (1:02.89), (54.01) = 58.58 ag5
yayyyyyy


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> megaminx personal best again!
> 57.60, 1:00.38, 57.76, (1:02.89), (54.01) = 58.58 ag5
> yayyyyyy


 Keep going man! Minx is going to be exiting this year at nats.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Keep going man! Minx is going to be exiting this year at nats.


 
Thanks, I'll keep practicing!


----------



## Julian (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, Louis, your progress is awesome! Good luck at NCR (and film your solves )!


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 1, 2012)

First sub 4 Solve ever on 5x5! 
03:53.90 
Uw2 D' Rw' F Fw' Bw2 B2 Rw D Bw' Uw' D Fw' D2 Lw2 D' Lw R F L2 Lw2 Rw' R' Uw' Lw2 U2 Uw Dw2 B L B2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D Bw2 D2 F2 Uw F Bw2 L2 Dw Bw L' F2 Rw F' Lw' R2 Dw Fw2 Lw' Rw R2 Dw' Rw U


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 2, 2012)

Learned lucasparity for 4x4 now I know 3.


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 2, 2012)

Breaking in a new pyra which explains the bad times 

Best Average of 100: 7.98
Best Time: 4.15
Worst Time: 17.10
Standard Deviation: 1.9 (24.0%)

1. 7.74 R' U R' L U' R' L' U' L' U L' R' L' R U R' L' B' r' l' 
2. 6.20 L' U' R' U' L R L' B' U' B' L' B' L' R' B r' l' b' 
3. 6.73 R' U L R U' L' U R U' R' U L' U' L R' r l b' 
4. 7.35 R' U' L R U L' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' L' b 
5. 7.20 L' U' R L' U L' R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' R L B u l b 
6. 11.29 R' L' U' L' R U L' R U' B U' B' R' U R' L u l b' 
7. 8.27 L U' R L U R' L U' R U' R' U' R' L r l' b' 
8. 7.05 L R' U' R U L' U R' L R L' R' L l b' 
9. 9.55 U R L U R' U L' U L U' R U' R' U L' U R' u' r l' 
10. 9.86 R U R L' U' R L U L' U' L U u' r' b 
11. 7.36 L U' R' U' R L' U' R' B' R' B' U' B' L' B b 
12. 7.85 U R' L' U' R L U L U' R U' R' U L' U R L' B u' r l b' 
13. 8.27 L' U R L U' R' U R U' R' L' U' L U' R L' B r l' b' 
14. 7.21 L' R' L' R' L' R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' B u r b' 
15. 10.57 U R U L R' U L' R' L B' R' B R' L' U R L' B' u' r' l b 
16. 10.80 R U' L' R' U L U L' B' U' B U' L U' R' L B u b 
17. 8.26 L R' U R L' U' L' U L R U' R' U' R L' B' u r' b' 
18. 5.25 U R' U' R U R U' B U' B' L B u' r b' 
19. 6.46 L' R' L R' B' R B R U' R' B' u' b 
20. 11.53 L' U' R' U' L R U' L' U B u l' b' 
21. 6.92 U' L' R L' U L' R' U' R U' R' U L' U L R' u r 
22. 6.01 L' U' R' U L R U' L' U L R U R' L b' 
23. 7.34 R' L' U' R L' U L B' U' B U' u r b 
24. 6.44 L R U' L' U R' U' L R' L' R' L' u r' 
25. 5.75 R' U' L' R L' U R B' R L B L' B' u r b' 
26. 7.22 L U R L U' L R' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U R' L u' r l' 
27. 5.24 R L' U L U' R' U' R B U B R B R U' u' r b 
28. 7.86 R U L U' R' L' U' L' U L U' R U R L u' l' b 
29. 8.63 L' R U' L U R' U R U' R' U' R U R' L' B' u l b' 
30. 9.43 R L' U L' U' L' U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B u r' l b' 
31. 10.57 R' U L R U' L' U' R U' R' U L' U L U L B u r' l' b' 
32. 8.25 L' U' L' R U L' R' U L' U' B L' B' L' U R L' B' u r l' b 
33. 6.65 U R' U' R U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U R' B r' b 
34. 7.86 U L' R' L U' R U L R L U' L' R' L' U' R L B u' l' b 
35. 6.68 L' U' R' U' L R U' B' U' R' U R B U' R' L B u' l' b 
36. 7.35 L U R L' U' R' U' R U' R' U L' U' u r l 
37. 14.37 U' R U' L U' R' L' U' L' U L' R' L' R U R L u r' 
38. 10.72 L U' L R' U L R L R' L' R U' R' L' r' b' 
39. 7.29 R' U' L' R' U L R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R L' B' r' b 
40. 6.41 L' U' R L' U R' L' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' L B 
41. 8.30 R' U L R U' L B' U' B U' B u' r' 
42. 5.76 R' U' R U R U R' U L' U L U' R L' B u r' l b 
43. 6.16 L U R L U' L R' U R' L' R' U' R L R U B' u' l b' 
44. 7.56 L' R' U L U' R U R B U B' L' B' u' r' l 
45. 8.84 R' L' U' L' R U L' U R B U B' R' U' L B' r' l b' 
46. 6.93 U R' L' U' R U B' U B L R B' u r' b' 
47. 7.33 R' U' L' R U L U' R' B' R' B R' U' R L u r' b' 
48. 9.69 L U' L R' U L R L B L B' L R L B u l b' 
49. 7.86 L U R L' R U' R B' U' R' U R B' 
50. 8.82 R' U R' L U' R' L' R' L' u 
51. 6.71 L' R' U' R' U L R' L' U L R U R' U L B' u 
52. 7.37 L R U' R U R L' R' B' R' B' U' B' R L' u 
53. 10.03 U L R U' L' R' U' L' B' U' B U' L U R' B' u' r l' b 
54. 8.30 L U' B' L' U' B U' R' U' L' U L R B u l b 
55. 5.44 L B' L' B L' R L R' L R U R' U' L' R B r 
56. 10.77 U B' L U' B L' R U' R' L' U' L U u' r b' 
57. 6.54 U L U' L' U' L' B' U B L R L' B u' r l b 
58. 7.49 U R L U' R' L' U' R U R' U R U' L B u r' l' 
59. 12.38 B R' U B' R U' L' U L R U L B u r l b 
60. 6.50 L U' R U L' R' U L U' R U' R' U L' R' L u r l 
61. 14.67 U' L R' U' R' U' R' L' R L' B r l b 
62. 8.24 L' R' L R' L R' L U' L U' R U' B' u' r 
63. 9.76 L U R L U' L R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' L' B u' r b' 
64. 8.24 L R U' L' U R' U L' U L U' R U R' U R' L' u l' b 
65. 7.90 R' U L U' R' L' R' L' B L' B' L' R' L' B' u r b' 
66. 7.86 U' R U' L U' R' L U' L U' R L' B u' r' l b' 
67. 6.97 U' R L U R' L B L' B' L' U' B u' r l' 
68. 8.04 L' R U' L B U' B' L' B u' r b 
69. 10.37 L' U' R L' U R' L' U R U' R L R L' R L' B u l b 
70. 4.35 U' R' L' R L' U L' U' R B U B R B' r' b' 
71. 7.14 U R' U' L' R L R U R B u' r l b' 
72. 9.26 L U' R' U R' L' R' U R' L' R' U' R L R U R L' B u r' l' b' 
73. 10.73 L' R' U L U' R U' L R' L' R' U L' B r' l b 
74. 4.93 R' U' R L U L' R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U R B u r' 
75. 7.65 U R L' U' R' L U' R U' R' U L' U L U L u' l' b' 
76. 8.27 L R U' R U B L B' L R L B' u' r l 
77. 8.01 R' L' U' R L' U L' R B' R B L' B' r l' b 
78. 7.21 L R' U R L' R U' R' U' R U R' U L l b 
79. 7.47 U' L' R' U L R' U R' U L' U L R' B' r l' 
80. 9.41 L U R L' U' R' U R B U' B' R' U' R' L' B' u r' b' 
81. (17.10) R L R L R L U L' U L R U R' U' R' B' u' r l' b' 
82. 8.45 U R L R' L U B' U B L R' L u r' l 
83. 7.83 R' L' R L U L B L B U' B L U' R L' B' u b 
84. 5.48 L' U' R L' U L' R' L B L B U B L R L u' r' b' 
85. 7.64 R' U' R L' U L R U R' U R' L' B u' r l' b' 
86. 6.89 R U L' R' L R B U B' U R L' B l' b 
87. 7.01 U' R' L' R L' U L' U' L R L U L' R' L' R' L' u r l 
88. (4.15) L U' L' R' U R' U R' U L' U L R L' B u' r' 
89. 8.32 L R' U L' U' R L U' R U' R' U L' U L' B u' r' l' 
90. 9.09 L U' R U R' L' R' L' U' L U R L' B' u' r b 
91. 6.61 R' L U' R U L' U L R L U' L' R' L' U R L' B u r l' 
92. 7.68 R L' U' L U R' U' R U' R' L' U' L U L B u r l' 
93. 5.87 R L' R' L R U' R' U R B u' r' b' 
94. 12.68 R' U' R L U L' R U R' U R U R' U' L B u r 
95. 8.27 L' U' L' R U L' R' U R U' R' U' L u r' b 
96. 8.77 L' U' R' U L R U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' L' B u l' b' 
97. 4.98 R' L' R L R U L' u r' l 
98. 6.18 R' U L' R U B' U B L R' L' B r 
99. 8.78 R L' U L' U' L' R' L R' B L B' L R L B u r l b 
100. 4.66 R' U L' R' U' L R' U' R' L R L' U' R' B b' 

No pbs, and it still doesn't turn very well


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 2, 2012)

I am consistently a low 15 average. Just started practicing again after several months.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 2, 2012)

Square-1 PB's across the board!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.10
worst time: 35.44

current avg5: 25.54 (σ = 3.71)
best avg5: 19.33 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 24.76 (σ = 3.89)
best avg12: 22.58 (σ = 3.90)

current avg50: 25.04 (σ = 3.62)
best avg50: 24.42 (σ = 3.65)

current avg100: 24.81 (σ = 3.82)
best avg100: 24.81 (σ = 3.82)

session avg: 24.81 (σ = 3.82)
session mean: 24.90



Spoiler



23.12, 18.83, 18.21, 21.39, 16.10, 25.75, 25.69, 29.53, 22.48, 29.68, 26.03, 22.19, 24.53, 19.53, 31.65, 29.16, 24.87, 30.62, 18.95, 33.57, 27.96, 30.02, 23.42, 26.81, 20.57, 29.06, 29.30, 26.00, 26.03, 26.51, 27.09, 24.31, 18.93, 23.21, 19.23, 29.86, 30.26, 23.57, 21.67, 20.85, 22.16, 22.58, 35.44, 32.26, 18.20, 20.22, 16.15, 24.66, 19.58, 25.17, 22.45, 26.63, 22.20, 29.35, 20.50, 27.48, 25.43, 23.41, 18.85, 29.38, 24.40, 28.39, 18.25, 29.30, 28.28, 33.98, 24.11, 20.61, 28.14, 28.24, 17.98, 17.85, 26.40, 27.97, 32.06, 29.31, 20.82, 23.09, 26.94, 28.98, 35.44, 19.66, 25.77, 22.71, 28.49, 25.47, 23.76, 19.36, 20.64, 18.86, 25.66, 29.79, 30.14, 21.62, 25.25, 17.60, 21.26, 27.56, 29.11, 27.80


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 2, 2012)

10.67 full step PB. Just yesterday I got a 9.79 PLL skip.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 2, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.81, 1.96, (1.28), 2.22, 1.47, 1.93, 1.59, (3.08), 2.03, 1.81, 2.09, 2.00 = *1.89* 2x2 average of 12.
> This is awesome considering that I haven't cubed for ages. A great improvement since last night.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Then: 1.89 average of 12, 2.22 average of 100.
Now: 1.88 average of 12, 2.21 average of 100. 

1.71, 1.56, 2.30, 1.86, 1.86, 2.08, (1.53), (2.83), 1.88, 1.83, 1.59, 2.13 = *1.88*



Spoiler: Average of 100



1. 1.94 R2 U2 F U2 F R' F' R F2 R2 U'
2. 2.13 F2 R' U R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
3. 1.72 R U' F' R2 U F' R U2 F2 R' U'
4. 1.83 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
5. 2.30 R' F R U' F R2 U2 R' U R2 U'
6. 2.05 U F R' U R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
7. 2.33 F' U' F R2 U' F2 R' U' F R' U'
8. 1.53 R' U' F U' F U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'
9. 2.56 F U' R U' F' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
10. 2.55 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U' R' U'
11. 1.90 F' R' U R2 U' R U' F U R' U'
12. 1.78 R2 F U F2 R F U F2 U' R' U'
13. 1.75 U' R F R F' R F R F' R' U'
14. 2.77 R' F2 U R' U' R U' F2 U' R' U'
15. 2.80 R U F2 R' F' U F' U2 F' R2 U'
16. 3.21 U F' R F' R' U' R F2 U2 R' U'
* 17. 1.71 R U R2 U' F U' F U F' R2 U'
18. 1.56 F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R' U R' U'
19. 2.30 U2 F' R U F' U R U2 F' R' U'
20. 1.86 R' F' U R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U'
21. 1.86 U R' U R' U R2 F' R U R' U'
22. 2.08 U R' U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
23. 1.53 R2 U F2 R' U' F2 R F' U R2 U'
24. 2.83 U F' U2 R2 U' R U R' F2 R' U'
25. 1.88 R2 F U' R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
26. 1.83 R2 F R' U' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
27. 1.59 U' R F' U' F U2 F R2 U' R2 U'
28. 2.13 R2 F2 U F U F' R2 F' U' R' U'*
29. 2.36 R U R2 F2 R' U' F R U2 R' U'
30. 2.68 U R' F U2 R' U2 R' U' F R' U'
31. 2.77 U2 F U F' U R' U R U R' U'
32. 3.53 F U' R' U' R' F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
33. 2.96 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R' U'
34. 2.90 R' F2 U R2 F' R F2 R U' R2 U'
35. 2.59 F2 R' U R U R2 F U' F2 R2 U'
36. 1.94 U2 R' U F2 U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
37. 2.88 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U'
38. 2.03 R U F R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U'
39. 1.90 R2 F R' U R F' U F' U2 R2 U'
40. 1.80 U' R F U' R F2 R' F U2 R2 U'
41. 1.52 F2 R U R' F U2 F R U' R' U'
42. 2.84 U' F R' F R' U F2 R' F2 R' U'
43. 1.59 U' R F2 R2 U2 F' R F' U R2 U'
44. 2.21 R' U F R' U F' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
45. 2.61 R2 F R' U2 F' U' F' R' U' R' U'
46. 2.31 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R' F2 R' F2 R' U'
47. 1.97 F' U2 F' R U2 F' R F' U' R' U'
48. 1.81 U' R' F R' F U2 F2 R' U' R U'
49. 1.68 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F R2 F U' R' U'
50. 1.84 U' F R F' R F2 R F U2 R' U'
51. 2.22 R U' F2 U F R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
52. DNF U2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
53. 1.88 R2 U F' R F2 R F' R2 F R2 U'
54. 1.96 R' U F' R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R U'
55. 1.93 F R' F' R F2 R' U R2 U R U'
56. 1.65 F R' U F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' U'
57. 2.68 R' F' R' U2 R' U R U' F' R2 U'
58. 1.94 R U F' R F' R' F R' U2 R U'
59. 2.00 F U' R' F2 R' F' U R U R' U'
60. 2.25 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U R' U'
61. 1.93 U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 F U' R2 U'
62. 2.02 U F2 R' U' F U R' F U2 F' U'
63. 3.11 F2 U R U2 F' R F2 U' F2 R' U'
64. 3.03 R2 U' R' F R2 U' R F' U2 R' U'
65. 2.15 R F U2 F R' U R2 U F R2 U'
66. 3.94 U R U2 F U' F' U F' U' R' U'
67. 2.56 R' F' R2 U F2 R' F R U' R2 U'
68. 1.38 R' F U F2 R' F' U F U R U'
69. 2.13 U' R U F2 R' F' U R2 U' R2 U'
70. 2.00 R' F2 R' U' F U' R2 U2 F R2 U'
71. 2.18 U R U' F R2 F2 R2 U F' R' U'
72. 1.58 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
73. 2.43 U2 F' R' U' F R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
74. 2.25 U' F' U' F U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
75. 3.11 U R U F' R2 F U R2 U' R' U'
76. 2.05 R2 F2 R' F2 R U' F U F2 R' U'
77. 2.55 F' U F2 U' R2 F R' F' U' R2 U'
78. 2.21 F' R F' U2 R' F U' F2 U' R' U'
79. 3.18 U R2 F U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
80. 2.06 U2 F U' F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
81. 1.75 R' F' R F2 U' R F' R U2 R' U'
82. 2.31 U F2 R U2 R U' R2 F U' R' U'
83. 2.69 R' F2 R' F2 U R' U2 F U2 R2 U'
84. 2.61 U2 F R U F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U'
85. 2.25 U R F' R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
86. 1.69 U F' U F2 R2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
87. 1.96 F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U'
88. 2.27 F U' F U F2 R U2 F2 U' R' U'
89. 2.68 R F2 R F U2 R2 U' R U R' U'
90. 2.13 F2 U' F2 R2 U F U2 R' U' R' U'
91. 2.61 R' F U R' U R' F' U2 F R' U'
92. 1.96 R U2 F' U R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U'
93. 1.61 R2 F' U F2 U' R2 F R' U' R2 U'
94. 2.63 F2 U R' F R2 U' F R' U R' U'
95. 2.13 R2 U R' F' R2 F U' R U' R' U'
96. 1.96 R2 U' F U2 R U R2 F' U' R' U'
97. 2.09 U2 R U' F U F' U R' U2 R2 U'
98. 1.80 U2 F' R' F U' F R' U F R' U'
99. 1.97 F' R2 U R U2 R F' R2 U' R' U'
100. 1.83 U2 R F2 R U' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'



Average of 100 is equal PB.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2012)

sub 4 ao12 (2x2)

4.30, 3.71, 3.98, 2.83, 3.51, 4.81, 4.25, 3.54, 3.97, 5.43, 2.74, 3.55 

average = 3.84 (just finished learning cll)


----------



## foolish (Apr 2, 2012)

3x3: 19.73 single
First sub-20 non lucky.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 2, 2012)

PB avg: 13.12, and avg 12:14.32


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 2, 2012)

Just warming up for Weekly comp, PB Pyra Ao12 - 11.68 

EDIT: PB Ao5 in weekly comp - 9.68  Pretty good since I've only really practiced 3x3 for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 2, 2012)

4x4 PB single 45.64. 4x4 Race, round 85, last solve. No parities, and N perm.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 2, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Then: 1.89 average of 12, 2.22 average of 100.
> Now: 1.88 average of 12, 2.21 average of 100.
> 
> 1.71, 1.56, 2.30, 1.86, 1.86, 2.08, (1.53), (2.83), 1.88, 1.83, 1.59, 2.13 = *1.88*
> ...


 
Sssssssstop it!  I predict that if I ever break the WR, you'll take it from me at your next comp.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Sssssssstop it!  I predict that if I ever break the WR, you'll take it from me at your next comp.



Ha ha.

2nd sub-20 solve, 19.31 (PB 19.25).
Scramble: F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F U B' D L' B' R B F U'
Can't remember enough to reconstruct.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Sssssssstop it!  I predict that if I ever break the WR, you'll take it from me at your next comp.


 
Remember that when my PB average of 100 was 2.94, yours was 2.6x.
When mine was 2.5x or 2.4x, yours was 2.2x.
When mine was 2.24, yours was 2.07.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 2, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Remember that when my PB average of 100 was 2.94, yours was 2.6x.
> When mine was 2.5x or 2.4x, yours was 2.2x.
> When mine was 2.24, yours was 2.07.



I will  what are you averaging these days? I'm at 2.3 flat pretty much...also how many times do you reset a average before you actually complete a AO100? If I'm above like 2.4 at 20-30 solves I just reset haha.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I will  what are you averaging these days? I'm at 2.3 flat pretty much...also how many times do you reset a average before you actually complete a AO100? If I'm above like 2.4 at 20-30 solves I just reset haha.



I'd say about 2.15-2.2. And usually, I would reset the average quite a few times, usually much earlier in than 20 solves, before doing an average of 100. Today I think I had about 2 sessions of only a few solves each before doing the average of 100, which is pretty good for me.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 2, 2012)

PB Pyraminx single, 7.79. LL skip. I'll hopefully learn WO soon.

EDIT: 6.82 LL skip.
EDIT 2: 6.50 full step. (L U' B R' B U R U r') 1-look layer followed by 2-flip.
EDIT 3: 5.35 full step. (B' U' L' B' L B b u) 1-look layer on red, followed by 'weird' case. (I don't know the real name)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2012)

3x3/Fridrich: 11.68 avg100 (σ = 1.26)



Spoiler



10.56, 11.36, 10.09, 12.24, 11.58, 13.85, 13.41, 13.45, 9.96, 13.69, 10.31, 11.04, 11.14, 10.31, 10.08, 10.73, 11.90, 10.80, 10.75, 12.54, 10.93, 10.88, (9.41), 11.73, 10.44, 12.86, 11.94, 13.05, 12.55, 12.03, (15.59+), (31.53+), 15.09, 11.01, (9.26), 12.79, 13.12, (9.41), 11.06, 10.31, 12.30, (9.42), 11.22, 14.23, 14.49, 9.87, 10.27, 12.59, (20.06), 10.76, 11.34, 14.56, 10.62, 10.84, (9.40), 11.53, 11.43, 12.00, 12.83, 11.32, 10.63, 9.66, 13.21, 11.51, 12.82, 10.44, 9.88, 11.81, 11.38, 11.22, 12.25, (15.41), 13.67, 10.23, 12.73, 11.33, 10.57, 9.97, 11.71, 10.16, 13.56, 10.87, 10.86, 13.54, 13.51, 12.03, 11.54, 11.63, (16.07), 12.02, 11.11, 13.93, 11.15, 11.03, 12.44, 11.81, 10.07, 10.85, 11.39, 10.55


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 2, 2012)

My session just got really good at the end new PB avg of 12:
Rubik's cube
02.04.2012 21:10:50 - 00:03:20

Mean: 22.82
Standard deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 18.06
Worst Time: 27.08

Best average of 5: 20.82
72-76 - (21.87) 21.39 20.72 20.36 (19.94)

Best average of 12: 21.73
87-98 - 22.13 20.46 (19.65) 20.57 21.57 22.72 24.05 (24.16) 22.42 21.23 21.32 20.87


Spoiler



1. 18.06 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R U' L D2 B L U2 F D F U2
2. 24.07 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L' B2 D U' B' R' U F U2 L2 U2
3. 26.83 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L F R2 B R D2 R2 D F2 L2 U'
4. 22.30 R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D F B2 L' B' R U' F' R2 B2 R' U2
5. 26.02 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 R D' R2 L D' B' D2 F R2 F D'
6. 25.54 U' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 R' B D2 U' F2 R' L2 F' D2 L2 U2
7. 21.72 U' L2 U B2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F R F2 R2 L' D' B' D2 U B2 L'
8. 23.01 F2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U B2 U R2 B R2 U B2 R F L F L D
9. 20.06 U' R2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L U' B2 L2 D' F D R2 B' U
10. 26.75 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L' F' U R2 D B' L' F L2 B2
11. 20.16 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' U' R2 B D2 R' B' D R' F2 L F' U' B'
12. 24.24 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' B D' R' F' R' D L2 D2 L' U2
13. 24.14 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F U L2 F2 D' B U' R F D2 U2
14. 24.56 D B2 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R2 F2 L' U R2 B
15. 25.69 R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U L' B2 F R U2 B U L' F R' D'
16. 20.25 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 L2 D' U L2 U' L' D2 R D2 B R' D' R2 B2 R'
17. 22.79 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R' D2 R B' L2 D2 L U2 F2 U'
18. 24.20 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 D B2 L2 D' B L2 B D R B2 F2 L' B L' U2
19. 22.90 F2 L2 D L2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 B' F D L U B R2 F' D2 L D'
20. 23.48 U' B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 D R2 U F' R2 U F R2 D'
21. 24.28 D U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F R' U F' U' R' F' D' U'
22. 25.61 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' R L2 U' B F2 R D' B' L2 U2
23. 21.14 U2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L D B2 R' F' D R' L' U B' F2
24. 20.27 L2 D F2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 U' F L' B U' R' U F'
25. 26.02 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F R' B' D2 L' D U' B2 R2 L'
26. 25.81 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F D2 U2 F' L' F' U' F' D R
27. 24.63 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U F U L D' R' F D F2 L2 B2 L2
28. 22.11 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U B' U' L' U' L' B U' L B2 D' U
29. 23.97 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F D U' F R' U' L U2 B U R'
30. 23.05 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' R F L' B2 R D' U' B' U2 R'
31. 22.50 R2 U' L2 D B2 D U L2 B2 L2 U B' D L2 F D' L2 D2 R2 L' D2 U
32. 20.80 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 B R F2 L U' B2 F' R' D L'
33. 21.59 R2 L2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 U B L2 F U B F' R' F D' F2
34. 23.24 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L F2 U L2 D' B F R' U B
35. 21.12 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B L B F' L' D R B' D' R'
36. 21.79 U R2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L B F2 R' U' F U' L2 B2 R U2
37. 22.55 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' F2 U F R' L B F' L D L F' L'
38. 24.06 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' F' D2 L U F' R L2 D R F' U2
39. 22.89 D L2 U F2 D2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 B' U2 L' F' R2 U L' U' R2 L2 D2
40. 22.38 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L U' L D' F R D' F R D2
41. 24.68 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' D U2 F' D' L B U' B' R' U'
42. 18.90 D2 B2 D R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U R' B' D' F' D2 U2 F' D' R2 U
43. 22.19 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D F R F D2 L' F2 R F R' L' U
44. 22.98 L2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D F L2 F' L' B2 R' U B' U F'
45. 19.64 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U R2 L2 U B2 D2 R' U L' D2 F2 D' B D U' F
46. 23.65 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 L' D' R U2 F2 U' F U2 F' U2
47. 21.78 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R' D' R D2 B' L U' R' F' D'
48. 23.32 D' U' R2 F2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 U B' L2 U F' U' B2 U2 R D' F' D
49. 25.27 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' R' D' R2 F R' U L' B2 F2 D' U
50. 19.94 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 B' L B2 U2 F L F D2 R' L
51. 20.69 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B' D U' R L U R2 F R' F' U
52. 23.75 F2 U R2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 R' B2 D F D U B' U2 F L U'
53. 25.53 L2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L U B' F L D U2 B L' U2 R2
54. 25.69 U2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D F2 U R2 F L D2 B' D L2 D' B' D U
55. 22.60 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B L2 F' L' B L F2
56. 22.57 D' U F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 B R F' D2 U B2 D2 B R
57. 25.46 D F2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 F' R2 B' L U2 B' D' B2 L U2
58. 22.97 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' R' F' R' D L F D2 R D U2 L'
59. 25.94 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U' R' D2 L2 B D' B F' R B' F
60. 22.81 B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L B' U' L U' L' D' R L' D U2
61. 21.01 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' B' R2 L' U' R' L F2 D'
62. 19.23 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R F' R D2 R2 B' L' B2 L2 B U
63. 24.56 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D F R' U' B2 L2 U2 B R' F2 R
64. 20.56 U' L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' B' R U L U2 R F2 R U2 B D'
65. 22.63 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' F U2 B F' U' B F R F U'
66. 21.57 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 D U2 F' U2 L F2 R' B2 L' F' D' B L'
67. 23.87 U F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R' F U2 F2 R2 F U' B' R' B'
68. 22.20 L2 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 L D B' R2 D L' U2 R B L2 D2
69. 23.68 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U R2 D R2 B' F U R2 U' R L' U' B' L'
70. 19.36 U R2 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R D' L' F D F L F2 L2 B D
71. 23.74 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U2 L B' F2 D U' F U' R U
72. 21.87 D F2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 U' R B' L B' D2 F' D2 L' B U
73. 21.39 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F D2 L' U R' L' D F' R2 U2 L2
74. 20.72 R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' B U' L' F U2 R U2 L B' U
75. 20.36 D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L' B2 F2 D' B D U' F' D' R B
76. 19.94 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 R' F' U' L2 B' U2 F' D F2 U'
77. 24.43 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L B L2 U L' B2 R L2 F2
78. 25.52 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D R U L B' L B2 R' L' U2 F
79. 24.66 U B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U F' U R' L F D2 U B2 L U2
80. 24.72 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 L' D' B' U' R F' D B2 U2 B U'
81. 25.04 R2 L2 U L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 B' R' B R2 B2 U' B2 F' D' U2 L'
82. 24.66 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B R2 L2 U F' R' U F D B'
83. 22.09 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R U' R' L2 B D' F' R' L B
84. 23.73 D2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D B' D F' U F2 R' U B D2
85. 21.81 U F2 D2 U F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F U2 L D' B' F D F2 R B2 U
86. 21.84 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 B D U L' F D U B2 R' D2 U2
87. 22.13 R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F R' U B' R' D2 U' R D2 B
88. 20.46 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B' R' B R2 U' R' D' L' F U
89. 19.65 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 D U' F2 R' D L2 B' R' D2 L2 B F L
90. 20.57 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R' F D' U2 B2 L2 D' L' D'
91. 21.57 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B' L2 B D' F2 L' B' R' U' B'
92. 22.72 R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F L' D U2 B2 R' L' U' R' L
93. 24.05 U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B R B' D' L2 D' B U B' F' D
94. 24.16 F2 U B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' B R' D R' F2 D2 U R L'
95. 22.42 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 L2 U B' D B2 D2 B L' D2 R2 U' L' U'
96. 21.23 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L D' B F L D B' R L' B2 D'
97. 21.32 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B' L2 U2 L U L' D' L2 D2
98. 20.87 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' D U R D R2 U2 R F2 U2
99. 27.08 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' R2 L' U B2 F' L D B D'
100. 21.32 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U R U B L' D R U2 B' U B2 R2


----------



## Julian (Apr 2, 2012)

9.91 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F' D' U2 L' D U F R2 B D

x2 y' D F L2 D
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
U' R' U R U' R' U' R
L U L' U2 L U' L' U L U L'
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

56 moves HTM @ 5.65 TPS (with cancellations)

Edges oriented after the second move lol.


----------



## joey (Apr 3, 2012)

8.86, 8.85, 9.74, 10.69, 10.44, 8.40, (10.82), (8.08), 10.66, 10.23, 9.94, 8.94 => 9.67

8.94 was PLL skip  I think 8.08 could have been, but don't remember for sure.



Spoiler



solves 9 - 20
8.86 L2 F L2 F D R' B2 F' D2 F B' U' F' U B2 F2 D' B F' D F2 R' B' F2 R' 
8.85 B' L2 D B' D2 U L R F' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' F' B' U D2 R2 L2 U2 B U D' 
9.74 U' B2 L' F' R D2 B F D' L' B' D U2 R B L2 R' D2 U' L' D L R F' R2 
10.69 B2 L B' U2 R' B2 R' B2 D L' D2 R B' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 L2 F D' R' D' 
10.44 F' U R' D2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 R' U' B2 D L D' B U' F2 R U B' L R 
8.40 F' R U' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D B R U2 D2 F' D' U B2 L B' F2 U2 
10.82 L D R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' L R' B2 R U' F R2 L' U B2 L' F D' R L D R 
8.08 U' F U2 B2 F L' B2 D L2 U' F2 U L F L' B' L D R2 L D R B D2 B' 
10.66 B R2 U R2 U F' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 L R2 D2 R' L' D2 R D' U2 F' U2 D B U' 
10.23 U' L R2 D2 R2 B' D' R' U' D L2 R' D2 B' L' U2 L D F' L F U' F L' U 
9.94 F D L U' D R U' D2 B2 D' R2 U' R' F R2 F2 D B L' U' F2 D2 R F' R 
8.94 F D' L2 D' F L' U2 B F2 D' L D R F' L' U' L2 U2 L' R2 B' U' D L' U


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 3, 2012)

Julian said:


> 9.91 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F' D' U2 L' D U F R2 B D


8.84 first try with this solution:


Spoiler



x2 y' D F L2 D
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
y2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Same cross and first pair; two rotations but an OLL skip.
Just an alternative solution. 
Also, I'd say count cancellations for HTM, but not for ETM.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 3, 2012)

Finally 6x6 PB and first sub 4 solve 3:57.30 nothing easy either AND had Double parity plus a G perm


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 3, 2012)

*14.35*

F2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B L2 R U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U F L R

inspection/cross// y2 x2 R' L2 U F2 D2
1st pair// y' U' R U' R' L U2 L' U L U' L'
2nd/3rd pairs// R' U R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
4th pair// U2 L' U2 L y U R U R'
OLL// U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL// U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 3, 2012)

PB Single: *11.21*

Welp.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 3, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> 59.50 4x4
> First sub-1 go me
> 
> Also 1:00.21 with double parity, 8s centres.




54.81 with PLL Parity (No PLL though)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2012)

1:13.97 OH PLL attack 
Order: NNGGGG UUZH YEVAA JJRRTF
EDIT: 1:13.26


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 3, 2012)

From the 'Race to Sub-30' thread:



ThomasJE said:


> Round 101
> Speed
> 
> Average: 26.28
> ...



I am now officially sub-30!!!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

7.16 F2 L U' R2 B R' U' L' F L2 U D' L D B L2 D R' D2 L' B2 D' F U2 F' 

37 moves


----------



## conn9 (Apr 3, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Nice, same LL as my PB


 
Lol I didn't even have an LL on my PB.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 3, 2012)

4th scramble of the weekly comp in OH

14.53 U2 L' D2 L F2 L U2 R D2 U2 R B U2 F D2 R U' F L' F D'

y2z2
L'U'L'x'UR'
x'zR'URU'
xR'UR'U2RU
URU'z'y'U'R'U'R
zU'RURU'R'U
z'U2rU2R'U'RU'r'
U'zU'RU'R'U'R'U'RURU2
alg.garron

49 moves/14.53 = 3.37 TPS

Fullstep


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 3, 2012)

4x4 1:03.48, (57.65) 1:08.59, (1:16.07), 1:02.36 = *1:04.81*
Avg of 12 was about 1:09 not pb. Had 4 or 5 sub 1s today


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2012)

HAHA WHAT THE **** WAS THIS

5.77
D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R D2 U' F' U' L D L2 D' R2 



Spoiler



xxcross: x2 y U R U' R' y' U R U' R' D'
F2L3: U' R U R' U R U' R'
F2L4: U2 y' L' U L U' L F' L' F
LL: U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

37 moves htm = 6.41 htps


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

qqwref said:


> HAHA WHAT THE **** WAS THIS
> 
> 5.77
> D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R D2 U' F' U' L D L2 D' R2
> ...


 
x2 y URU'R'L'U'LD'
U'L'U2LU'FUF'y
FR'FR2UR'U'RUR'
L'U2LUL'UL

33


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha that solve has a similar move count, time and LL to my hi-games WR


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> x2 y URU'R'L'U'LD'
> *U*L'U2LU'FUF'y
> FR'*F'*R2UR'U'RUR'
> L'U2LUL'UL
> ...


That works too. I think my approach was fine for a speedsolve though.

1:13.15, 1:13.83, (DNF), 1:17.35, (1:11.57) => 1:14.78 OH PLLatk avg5.


----------



## Sillas (Apr 3, 2012)

Average of 5: 15.89
1. 14.97 R2 F U' R' B D2 L2 F R' F' B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' D' F2 U L2 
2. 16.59 U2 L2 B D2 F U2 B' L2 F' U2 F' L D' F' U' R' B2 L2 D B2 U' 
3. (13.88) D2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B' R' F2 U' B D L2 R2 B' U2 
4. (19.61) F2 L2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 U F2 D' L2 R B' L' 
5. 16.10 D' U' B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' B2 F U L2 R B' R' F L

Without skips.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2012)

qqwref said:


> That works too. I think my approach was fine for a speedsolve though.


 
it was terrible


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 4, 2012)

333 F2L


Best average of 5: 4.96
5-9 - 5.46 (4.49) (5.82) 4.75 4.67

Best average of 12: 5.48
1-12 - 5.50 (9.08) 5.11 5.82 5.46 (4.49) 5.82 4.75 4.67 6.01 6.24 5.37

1. 5.50 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D' L U B R U' B2 F2 D2 F U'
2. 9.08 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U B' U2 F' D' B U F2 D R' D U
3. 5.11 D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R' F2 D' R D' L2 D L' F U2
4. 5.82 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L2 B L D2 B2 D L B D F2 R'
5. 5.46 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 R F U2 L B' L F R B' F'
6. 4.49 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 D' U' B L2 F' U' R2 B2 U2 B D'
7. 5.82 U' L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L' D' F R B' U2 F' L2 B' L'
8. 4.75 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R U B' U2 B' R U2 R' U' L2
9. 4.67 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R F' L2 D2 L B' U R L U2
10. 6.01 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 B R' L' B' D' U F2 R D R2 U'
11. 6.24 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F R' B' L2 F' D' B2 U' L2 D2
12. 5.37 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F L' D' B' R' F D L F2


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 4, 2012)

5x5

3:23.09, 3:04.82, (3:48.79), 3:31.57, *3:06.83, 3:21.15, (2:57.55), 3:28.96, 3:18.63*, 3:25.08, 3:20.48, 3:05.78

3:18.64 Ao12
3:15.54 Ao5
2:57.55 single. First sub-3 and of course PB.

Pyraminx

12.42, 12.78, 10.65, 11.72, (9.01), 10.15, (12.90), 9.94, 10.19, 9.20, 10.52, 9.22

10.68 Ao12
last 5 are 9.78 Ao5


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 4, 2012)

Ao100 24.90  Yay! sub-25


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 4, 2012)

jflysim 3x3
10.61, 13.06, 12.30, 11.55, 11.03, 12.53, (13.69), (10.17), 12.67, 11.91, 12.55, 11.38 = 11.96 average of 12


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 4, 2012)

Not good compared to you guys but i just beat my PB on 7x7 

Old one: 24,54,59
New one: 22,38,43

First improvement at all in ages....


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 4, 2012)

2x2
single: 2,98
Ao5: 6,45
Ao12: 6,87

All PB's 

Using Guimond


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 4, 2012)

52.00 R2 B' F f r' f' u B2 D' r2 L' F' r' L u r2 U' r2 R2 U2 u R2 r D f2 u2 D2 L B F u' U f' u f2 B2 U F2 B D 

PLL Parity

EDIT: LOL

Average of 5: 59.87
1. (1:25.33) R' L r u B R U D2 R2 u2 r R L F L2 U D2 r2 R2 f' U2 F' u2 F' u' L' B' R' r' f2 R' L' f2 F2 U' r2 F2 B2 U2 B' 
2. 1:05.66 L u2 F2 D2 r F f2 R' F B2 D2 L2 R B' R' D2 u f u2 B' D2 L2 U' u' f F' R' f r u U2 r2 F D U' L2 r2 B F2 D' 
3. 52.00 R2 B' F f r' f' u B2 D' r2 L' F' r' L u r2 U' r2 R2 U2 u R2 r D f2 u2 D2 L B F u' U f' u f2 B2 U F2 B D 
4. (51.09) F2 f2 D2 f F2 r2 u U2 R' D' r B f' R U' f' u' F D2 f' D f2 U' F2 f R B2 U2 F2 L2 D u2 B2 L' r2 f r' U2 D2 R' 
5. 1:01.96 F2 f r' L B2 r R F2 B2 f2 L2 D2 L' D u2 B' f' D2 u' B F' u2 B r2 R2 L' f2 u2 U2 D F u' f' r2 f u2 F2 R2 U2 r


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 5, 2012)

First timed 3x3 average of 12 in 10 days : 17.26. Good to know I'm not a failure in this event again


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

1:41.55

1:46.19, 2:20.92, 1:38.02, 1:39.74, 1:38.73

Awesome day for 5x5 because I have not timed in so long.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> 1:41.55
> 
> 1:46.19, 2:20.92, 1:38.02, 1:39.74, 1:38.73
> 
> Awesome day for 5x5 because I have not timed in so long.



roll the 1:46


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> roll the 1:46


 
best time: 1:25.21
worst time: 2:20.92

current avg5: 1:37.95 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 1:32.82 (σ = 5.62)

current avg12: 1:38.29 (σ = 5.57)
best avg12: 1:38.29 (σ = 5.57)

1:46.19, 2:20.92, 1:38.02, 1:39.74, 1:38.73, 1:33.43, 1:25.21, 1:38.11, 1:38.56, 1:26.92, 1:37.17, 1:46.02

I didn't even have a sub 1:30 or a sub 1:40 average an hour ago!  Next solve was a 1:51 and I am burnt out from that.


Time to start raping 5x5 by doing the Florain mod!


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 5, 2012)

First ever 5x5 solve using reduction : 4:29.82. Not bad.

Gogogo awesome emolover


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> First ever 5x5 solve using reduction : 4:29.82. Not bad.


 
What is your PB? Have you given up OBLBL? I don't really think I could and don't want to get sub 1 with 4x4 using OBLBL since I almost got a sub 1 average on 4x4 yesterday. I am even worse with 5x5, I think my best is a 2:30. 



Jaycee said:


> Gogogo awesome emolover



Yea! I bent it over the table and had my way with it. LOL


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2012)

First sup 9tps solve on qcube 3x3. 100 moves, ~10.6 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2012)

So many people are about at my speed for 5x5 now ._. I need to go find a perfect cube again.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> What is your PB? Have you given up OBLBL? I don't really think I could and don't want to get sub 1 with 4x4 using OBLBL since I almost got a sub 1 average on 4x4 yesterday. I am even worse with 5x5, I think my best is a 2:30.


 
PB is 2:57.xy, did it this morning. It's actually on the previous page here! 

Still using OBLBL, but since I wasn't really cubing much for a whole week (3 days with a broken monitor, 4 while I was grounded) I've kinda lost some speed on a few events including 4x4. I don't plan on switching away from OBLBL on 4x4 anytime soon though. Maybe I'd do Reduction on 5x5 if I was better at edge pairing. :/



> Yea! I bent it over the table and had my way with it.



... T_T Mentally scarred.


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Still using OBLBL, but since I wasn't really cubing much for a whole week (3 days with a broken monitor, 4 while I was grounded) I've kinda lost some speed on a few events including 4x4. I don't plan on switching away from OBLBL on 4x4 anytime soon though. Maybe I'd do Reduction on 5x5 if I was better at edge pairing. :/



Its not like OBLBL was useless, it made me better at block building and making me look around the entire cube. I know how you feel from getting worse time from lack of cubing. I have been without internet for 3 days because AT&T sucks BBC which I know it has made my 3x3 times go to **** because I suck at 3x3 and I hate it. I really think I should just switch methods because I loathe practicing it yet it is most of what I do for practicing cubing. I might start switching to Roux or Columns. 



Jaycee said:


> ... T_T Mentally scarred.



Think about it!!!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2012)

Switch to columns  I wanna see how fast people can get with it... and your Fridrich speed probably won't go down too much, if at all. From my experience, when you are getting into any method again, you just have to do a few dozen solves to get used to the lookahead. After that you pretty much recover all of your speed (and then some, if you've gotten better at raw turning/recognition since that time).


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2012)

2x2 sim

2.52 (2.851) (1.528) 2.296 2.728 2.368 2.84 2.824 2.2 1.608 2.352 2.488 = 2.422

edit: 2.824 2.2 (1.608) 2.352 2.488 2.464 2.488 (3.6) 2 2.08 2.592 2.12 = 2.361

edit: (1.608) 2.352 2.488 2.464 2.488 (3.6) 2 2.08 2.592 2.12 2.858 1.848 = 2.329


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the problem for Fridrich is the fact that I have been cubing for 3 years. To get fast at 3x3(I think) is you have to have initiative to get fast when you get started. The initiative is being part of a community which will drive you to to get faster to prove yourself. I didn't introduce myself into a community until I had been cubing for a year a which I had only gotten to barely sub 30 which for another year I didn't even do much in the community which by then I think I had lost my ability to get fast at 3x3. Great example of a young community member getting fast like how I described it was 5BLD. 

So maybe I might be able to do this with Columns and perhaps could be the first to get sub 10 average with it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2012)

I dunno, I tend to think you can always get faster as long as you have the dexterity to keep in shape. I remember a few years ago saying and believing that I would never be able to get sub-15 (I wasn't even all that far, but I had smooth solves and was turning pretty much as fast as I could). And now I'm actually closing in on the 10-second barrier - and I'm not especially young (>21) or new to cubing (was already at ~35s when I learned Fridrich in late 2006). Sure, I don't think I'll be beating Feliks, but then again I probably didn't ever have the potential to beat him anyway.

If you ever wanna talk about Columns though, you can always hit me up on AIM (PrograMichael). I'm probably the fastest one at it, until some Roux master gives it a shot anyway


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you practice very hard when you started? I see these people who got sub 30 within a few days of starting cubing and I feel as if they could get extremely fast if they kept that momentum going so they could pull another Felik's kind of person yet they never do. I realize this is because you have be at a certain cube knowledge to get to certain point which the amount needed exponentially increases as your times decrease at an exponentially slower rate. Given its not always this way because there is always the sheer speed factor that goes in. 

Where I am getting at is there should be more new cubers who are extremely fast. 

As for Columns I feel as if there could be some real speed in it. When I have a presolved pair made(which is often) I am able to lookahead to the final pair if I go past the 15 inspection a little. If I knew full C(O)LL know that would help. But the problem I have is when I get edges stuck in between pairs so I have to do an S move, its avoidable but somewhat common if your not careful.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 5, 2012)

All my 5x5 solves today. Not that many but I was out for a few hours 

number of times: 25/25
best time: 2:53.79
worst time: 3:48.79

current avg5: 3:10.87 (σ = 8.49)
best avg5: *3:10.31* (σ = 4.31)

current avg12: 3:12.81 (σ = 8.66)
best avg12: 3:12.60 (σ = 7.33)

session avg: 3:15.49 (σ = 9.24)
session mean: 3:16.09

3:23.09, 3:04.82, 3:48.79, 3:31.57, 3:06.83, 3:21.15, 2:57.55, 3:28.96, 3:18.63, 3:25.08, 3:20.48,* 3:05.78, 3:10.80, 3:14.36, 3:18.11, 3:04.25*, 3:19.39, 2:58.87, 3:26.04, 3:14.50, 3:36.79, 3:09.81, 3:02.95, 3:19.84, 2:53.79

All PBs of course. Ended with PB single 

Only had this for two weeks so not that bad. Almost half of that time was without practice anyway.


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 5, 2012)

Pyra PBs 



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 7.14
Best Time: 3.16
Worst Time: 10.38
Standard Deviation: 1.2 (17.0%)

1. 6.77 U R' L' U' R U B' U r' l b 
2. 5.17 R' U' L' R' U L R' U L B L B U' B L U' R' L B' u' l' b 
3. 7.52 L U' R U L' R L' B L' R' B' R' L' U L' B' u' r' l' 
4. 7.43 L R L' R' B' R' U' R U B U' R' L' B' l b 
5. 4.36 U' R' L' R L' U L' R' L' R' U' R L u' l' b' 
6. 4.49 R L U' R' U L' R U' R' U R l' b 
7. 6.32 R L U R' L U L R U' B U' B' R' U' L B' l' b' 
8. 8.05 U R U L R' U L' R U R' U' R L' B u r' b 
9. 7.43 U' L' R' U R' L R' U L' U L R U R' U R' L B u r l 
10. 9.25 L R U' R U R L' U L B L B' L R L' u r' b' 
11. 6.71 R' L' U L' U' R L' U' R B U B R B R' B r' b 
12. 7.99 L U L' U R U' R' U L' U L U R L' u' r' b' 
13. 9.40 L' R L' R' L' R U R' U R U R' U R' L' B' u' r l b 
14. 6.10 L R U' L U L U' R' L' U' L U L u r b' 
15. 6.32 L R' U R L' U L R' L u' r' b' 
16. 6.91 L' U' R L' U R' L U B' U B L R L' B' u' r' l b 
17. 8.16 L U' R L U R' L R' L' R' U' R L R U' R' B u' r l' 
18. 7.01 R' U L U' R' L' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R' L B u l' 
19. 5.77 L' R U L U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' B' u' b 
20. 7.64 L' R' U L R U L' U L U' R U R' U L' r' 
21. 7.86 B R L' B' L R' B' R' U' R U B U' R L' u' r' l' b' 
22. 9.15 L U' R L U L R' U R U' R L R L' R' L' u l b' 
23. 6.23 U L R U' L' R' U L' U L U' R U R' U' R' u r l' b' 
24. 9.29 L U' R U R' L' R' L' R' U' R L' B' r' l' b 
25. 7.87 L U L R U' L R' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' L' B' u r' b 
26. 6.74 R' U' L' R' U L U' R' U' R B u l b 
27. 7.40 L R' U' R L' U R B' R B R' B u' b' 
28. 5.09 L R' U L U' R' U' R L R' L r l' 
29. 8.74 U' R' L' R' L U' R' U R L B r l b' 
30. 7.10 L' U' R L' U L' R' U R' L' l b' 
31. 7.58 R L U L U' L U' R' L' U' L U' R r' l' b 
32. 7.94 L' U R L U' R' U L R' L' R B l b 
33. 7.59 B R L' B' L U R' U' B u r' b 
34. 6.17 R U R L' U' R L R' L R L B' u' b' 
35. 5.43 R L U' R' L' U L R L U L' R' L' R L B' r' l' 
36. 7.59 U' R' L' R L' U L' R U R' U R U R' U' R' L B u' r' b' 
37. 7.10 U' L R' U' R U' L' U' R U R' U R' L' r l 
38. 6.90 L' R' U R' L U' R' U R U' R L R L' U R L B' u l b' 
39. 7.16 L R' U L' U' R U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' R' L' B' 
40. 6.60 L U R L' U' R' U' L' B' U' B L U L' B u' l' 
41. 7.77 L U L R U' L R' U' L' U B' U B L U B u r' l b 
42. 8.36 U L' R' U' L R U L R' L' R U L B l' b 
43. 8.95 U L' R' U' L R U R U' R' U L' U' L R L B' u' l' b 
44. 7.58 R U L' R' L R B U B' U R' U' B' b 
45. 6.51 R L U' R' U L' U L' U B' U B L U' R' L' B r' b' 
46. 7.44 L U' L' U R U' B U' B' R' L' B' u r l b' 
47. 9.10 R' U L' R L U L R L U L' R' L' U' R L B' u' r l b' 
48. 9.52 U' R U' L U' R' L' U L B L B' L R' L B u' r l b' 
49. 8.00 R L' R L R L' U B' U B L U R u 
50. 9.01 U' L' R' U R' L R' U' R B U B' U R B' u r' l' 
51. 6.66 L' R' U' L R U L' B' U' B U' L R L B' u r l b 
52. 6.93 L U' R L U L R' U' R U' R' U L' U L U' R' L' u r b' 
53. 7.37 U R L R' L' U' R' L R L' U R' L B u r' 
54. 5.83 L U R L' U' R' U' L' B' U' B L U' L B u r l b 
55. 6.51 R U' L U R' L' U' L' U B' U B L U' R' B u r b' 
56. 7.50 U' L R U L' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R' L' B' u' r' l b 
57. 8.25 L U R L U' L R' L' U B' U B L U' R' L B u r' b 
58. 5.48 L B' L' B L' R L R' U' R' B' R' B R' U R' L' u' l b 
59. 7.26 R L U' R' U L' R U' B U' B' R' L B' u r' b' 
60. 6.54 R' U R' U' R' U L' U' L R' L B' r b' 
61. 4.95 U L U' L' R' L' U' L U R U L u' r l b 
62. 6.42 U L R U' L' R' U' R U B' R B R U' R B' u' r' b 
63. 8.67 U L R' U' R L' U' R U' R' L' U' L U' R' L' B u' r l' b 
64. 8.07 L U' R L U R' L U' L' U' L U' L B' u r' l b 
65. 7.76 L' U' R' U' L R L R L U' L' R' L' R L B' u' r' l b' 
66. 7.51 R L R L R L U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' R u' r b 
67. 8.13 R U L U' R' L' R B U B' U R' U L' B' u r' 
68. 7.31 R' L' R' L R' U L U' R U' R' U L' R B' u' r 
69. 4.84 L U' R' U R' L' R' U R U' B U' B' R' U' L' B' u r l b' 
70. 6.91 L R U' L U L R B' R' B R' U' R' L B r l' 
71. 6.16 L U' R U L r b' 
72. 7.00 R' U L' R L U R' B' R' B R B r l b' 
73. 7.57 U' R U' L U' R' L' R B U B' U B' r l' b 
74. (3.16) L U' R U L' R L R L' U R' B' u l 
75. 6.63 L U' R L U R' L U R U R' U' L B b' 
76. 6.85 R' U' L' R' U L R' L' B L' B' L' U' R L' B l' b' 
77. (10.38) R' U' L' R' U L U' R' L' U' L R L' r b' 
78. 6.07 L U' B' L' U' B R' L' R' U' R L R U R' B u b' 
79. 9.96 R' U L' U' R L U L R L U' L' R' L' U R' L' B' u r' b 
80. 5.26 R' L' U L' U' R L' U L' U' L U' R' L l 
81. 9.16 R' U L R U' L' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R L B' u' r' 
82. 5.51 R U L' R' L U R U R' L B' 
83. 7.50 L' R U' L U R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U R' L' u' b 
84. 6.66 U' L' R' U L R U' L R' L' R' U R B' l' b' 
85. 8.34 L U' L R' U L R L B L B' L R' L' r l b 
86. 8.63 U L' R' L U' R L B L B U B L R L u' r' l 
87. 9.27 R U' L' R' U L U' L' U L U L' U' L U' L u' r' l' 
88. 6.18 R' U' R U L' R U' R' U R' L R U R' L' u' r' l b 
89. 8.01 R' U L' R L R B U' B' R L u r l 
90. 6.57 L U' R' U R' L' R' U' R U' R' L' U' L u' r l b' 
91. 8.15 U R L' R U' R L U R U' B U' B' R B u l 
92. 6.44 R L' R' L U' L' U L R U L u r' 
93. 5.86 L' R' U L R U' R B' R B R' L' B u r l b 
94. 5.28 R' U L' R L U' R U R' U L' U L U' R' B u r l 
95. 5.41 U' L' R L' U L' R' U' L R L U L' R' L' R L B' u r' 
96. 6.47 R U' L' R' U L U L' U' L R r b 
97. 6.87 U R L U' R' L' U L' U' L U' L' U L U R L B u r' l b' 
98. 6.32 R' U' L' R L' U L' R' L R L' R B b 
99. 6.01 R L R L R L U' L' B' U' B L U R' L' B u l' b' 
100. 6.54 L R' U L' U' R U' R U' R' L' U' L U' R' L B' r l b'

Average of 100 PB, not bad . 
I dropped my cube at least 3 times though in this average 

In the same session:

Best Average of 12: 6.10
Best Time: 4.36
Worst Time: 11.12
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (23.3%)

1. 4.47 L U L' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' L b 
2. 4.52 R' L' R L U L R' L' R L u' l' b 
3. (11.12) R' U L R U' L' U R' L B' u r' l b' 
4. 5.54 R L U' R' U L U' L' B u 
5. 8.75 L U' L R' U L R U R U' R' L' U' L U' R' L B r' l' 
6. 6.77 U R' L' U' R U B' U r' l b 
7. 5.17 R' U' L' R' U L R' U L B L B U' B L U' R' L B' u' l' b 
8. 7.52 L U' R U L' R L' B L' R' B' R' L' U L' B' u' r' l' 
9. 7.43 L R L' R' B' R' U' R U B U' R' L' B' l b 
10. (4.36) U' R' L' R L' U L' R' L' R' U' R L u' l' b' 
11. 4.49 R L U' R' U L' R U' R' U R l' b 
12. 6.32 R L U R' L U L R U' B U' B' R' U' L B' l' b' 

Best Average of 5: 5.70 (Not PB)


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 5, 2012)

New 3x3 ao5 PB, got 2 awesome sub 20 solves in a row 

Best average of 5: 20.57
23-27 - (23.18) 18.01 (17.59) 21.72 21.97

23. 23.18 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F U R' L2 F' R U B2 R U
24. 18.01 U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' U F L' U' B2 L' D B F D'
25. 17.59 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F' R' U2 B U B L F2 L' D2
26. 21.72 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 R U L' B' R' B2 F U' B2 R D2
27. 21.97 L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 R D U' L D2 R2 F U B' D'

And another one:


Best average of 5: 20.31
63-67 - 20.67 19.86 (18.50) (21.68) 20.40

63. 20.67 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R D B2 D R' B' U' L D2 R
64. 19.86 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 F U B L F R B
65. 18.50 U F2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 L' D B' D L' U L2 F' U2 L2
66. 21.68 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L D L2 F D' R F' L2 U' L' D2
67. 20.40 U2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 D R2 B2 U B2 L B2 F D2 R B' D' F2 U R' L'


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2012)

16.25 3x3 single.
R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' F2 L D R L F' D2 R D B' R U
Cross on U, OLL skip into Y perm. Anyone want to try and re-construct?


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 16.25 3x3 single.
> R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' F2 L D R L F' D2 R D B' R U
> OLL skip into Y perm. Anyone want to try and re-construct?



Hard without video?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 5, 2012)

qqwref said:


> If you ever wanna talk about Columns though, you can always hit me up on AIM (PrograMichael). I'm probably the fastest one at it, until some Roux master gives it a shot anyway


 
Are we talking columns on 3x3? If so, what do you average?


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 5, 2012)

39. 15.68 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F U' L2 B U R' F2 D2 L D
New 3x3 PB, maybe I can reconstruct

x2
R' D2 F' y F L' U' L F2 // XCross 8 moves
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 2 11 moves
y2 R U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R // F2L 3 11 moves
y' U2 F' U' F U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' F R' F' R // F2l 4 17 moves
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL 12 moves 
U' y F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L // PLL 13 moves
alg garronOh man I'm so ineffiecient. 
72 moves/15.68 = 4.5 tps? that seems too much, I know that the first two F2Ls are right, but I think I had a y perm at the end...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Did you practice very hard when you started?


Not really, no. I think I practiced a lot when I learned Fridrich, but I never really improved quickly. By the time I was at ~35 I had already been cubing for quite a while (maybe a year or two?), just not really speedcubing. So it's not like I suddenly pulled off 30ish averages or anything.



emolover said:


> I see these people who got sub 30 within a few days of starting cubing and I feel as if they could get extremely fast if they kept that momentum going so they could pull another Felik's kind of person yet they never do.


Yeah. I think some people start off turning pretty fast and being really proud of that, but then get to a point where you need to slowly develop lookahead and intuition to get faster. I wouldn't be surprised if that part is harder than a lot of younger cubers expect, especially after getting to a decent speed so quickly.

Also, remember that the resources we have now are way better than even a few years ago. Right now you can go to Youtube and quickly get recommendations from top cubers on the best cubes, slow-motion videos of fingertricks, really fast algorithms, detailed advice on every part of a solve, etc. If someone did a lot of research when starting out, maybe we should be surprised if they don't start out really fast...



emolover said:


> If I knew full C(O)LL know that would help.


Actually, I think just orienting the corners and then doing PLL at the very end is faster. A lot of people like CLL/EPLL but EPLL really doesn't save much time (there are plenty of really nice PLLs that don't have corners solved). I'd say that the only way CLL would save time on the current Columns method is if you could solve EPLL while finishing up the edge orientation. So then you'd be learning this, or else doing a Roux L6E step. Of course, if you're using CLL and L6E you might as well just use Roux...




JonnyWhoopes said:


> Are we talking columns on 3x3? If so, what do you average?


My last serious session: 13.30 avg5 / 14.17 avg12 / 15.46 avg100.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> U y F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L || PLL 13 moves
> Oh man I'm so ineffiecient.
> 72 moves/15.68 = 4.5 tps? that seems too much, I know that the first two F2Ls are right, but I think I had a y perm at the end...



A Y perm is 17 moves; so with a Y perm, you would have an even higher TPS.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> A Y perm is 17 moves; so with a Y perm, you would have an even higher TPS.


 
yeah but I think F2L #4 is way to much moves, and I had Pi as OLL, which is less too. I think I had around 4


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 5, 2012)

Extended the Ao25 to an Ao50 before I went to bed and then forgot to post it 

3:23.09, 3:04.82, 3:48.79, 3:31.57, 3:06.83, 3:21.15, 2:57.55, 3:28.96, 3:18.63, 3:25.08, 3:20.48, 3:05.78, 3:10.80, 3:14.36, 3:18.11, 3:04.25, 3:19.39, 2:58.87, 3:26.04, 3:14.50, 3:36.79, *3:09.81, 3:02.95**, 3:19.84, 2:53.79, 3:15.77*, 3:30.41, 3:19.01, 3:28.41, _2:50.15_, 3:32.39, 3:04.77, 3:34.14, 3:29.31, 3:25.36, 3:12.81, 3:17.89, 3:08.28, 3:12.44, 3:22.24, 3:19.35, 3:21.35, 2:58.61, 3:21.15, 3:18.50, 3:28.34, 3:07.83, 3:15.15, 3:25.51, 3:07.77

number of times: 50/50
best time: _2:50.15_
worst time: 3:48.79

current avg5: 3:16.16 (σ = 8.88)
best avg5: *3:09.51* (σ = 6.42)

current avg12: 3:17.13 (σ = 6.12)
best avg12: 3:12.60 (σ = 7.33)

session avg: 3:17.00 (σ = 9.12)
session mean: 3:16.98

Same Ao12 from the Ao25 stands. Ao5 came to an end on solve 26. =_= PB single of 2:50.15.


----------



## emolover (Apr 5, 2012)

I just got a 11.67 with Columns. Two of the pair were done if I did an u which made the third a really easy setup and 3 move insertion which solved the final pair. Fixing the centers was just S2 and all the bottom edges were 3 move cycles. I didn't realize I already had one solved so I was going to do my slandered 2-flip edges on the top to finish the edges but I noticed I had a pure flip so I did my blind alg.

The gay thing was it was a hand scramble.


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 5, 2012)

2x2
Ao5 5,61
Ao12 6,55
Ao100 7,61

All PB's


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 5, 2012)

9.76, 10.05, (13.41), 10.06, 10.46, 10.22, (9.26), 11.07, 10.44, 10.13, 9.32, 9.40 = 10.09 avg12

D:


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just got my first sub-25 solve. 24.32. Almost immediately after i got this solve I started getting at least 1 sub-30 solve in all my sessions.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 5, 2012)

19-min 8x8 solve with a pop and a mother with 30 questions during the solve.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 5, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> 19-min 8x8 solve with a pop and a mother with 30 questions during the solve.


 
Props on the mother part dude.


----------



## timeless (Apr 6, 2012)

pb 2x2 - cpll skip
5. (3.82) U R' F R' F R' U R U2 
started again after hiatus


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 6, 2012)

18.00, (22.31), 15.31, (14.97), 16.84 = 16.72 PB!

Music may have influenced my wonderful 3x3 improvements today.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2012)

13.98, 15.23, 13.30, 19.14, 14.65, 12.15, 16.15, 14.67, 13.34, 14.28, 13.70, 14.02 = 14.33 ao12

pb i think


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 6, 2012)

(35.23), 19.70, 20.82, 23.64, 24.72, 20.51, 20.46, *17.53, 20.43, 23.42, 20.29, (15.62)* = 21.15 average of 12 PB


Spoiler



Average of 12: 21.15
1. (35.23) D' R2 D U B U F D' R' B R2 F U' D F D' R F2 R' D2 B2 U2 D B' R' 
2. 19.70 L R2 U' B2 R2 D' R U' D' L' R2 B2 F L F' U2 B2 U2 F2 B2 D F' B2 U2 F 
3. 20.82 R' D R' D' L F2 R L2 D R' L B' R' L2 B' D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 
4. 23.64 F' R F2 D2 F2 B' D' U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B F U2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 F L 
5. 24.72 D2 F B' R U' D B' F L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F D B2 L D' U F2 R2 B2 U L 
6. 20.51 L' U D R D' U' L' F2 L B' R B' D' U F2 L R2 D' F2 R2 L B' L2 B D' 
7. 20.46 B U2 F' D2 F' R2 D B' U L2 R2 U' R' D B' F L F2 B' R L' D2 L D L2 
8. 17.53 U L R2 U' B' R' L2 F' D' U' L2 D B F' R B D U' B U' F' U2 D' L2 R' 
9. 20.43 L' B2 R2 L' U' L2 U B2 R L F' D2 L' U F2 L' F' R2 U' F' R L' B2 F' U' 
10. 23.42 U' L' R' B2 L' U' F D B' R' L2 B F2 L2 D R2 D2 L' F B2 L F D L U 
11. 20.29 D R' U' L F2 L B2 L R2 B' L R' B' L' D2 U L' F2 R B F R' D2 R L2 
12. (15.62) F U2 L2 R' D' R' U' F' L B2 U F B2 U2 L2 D2 B' R B D R2 F2 U F' R2


Bolded is a 19.42 avg 5. Second sub 20 average ever

15.62 was fullstep but really easy F2L
F U2 L2 R' D' R' U' F' L B2 U F B2 U2 L2 D2 B' R B D R2 F2 U F' R2

x2 U2 R F B'
U' R U' R'
z U' R U R' x U R U'
z' U R U R2 U' R
U' y' R' U' R
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U
Alg.garron


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 6, 2012)

Megaminx PBs
56.39, 56.50, (1:03.42), 58.23, (55.08) = 57.04 avg5

All counting sub-1s 

edit: 1:02.81, 56.39, 56.50, 1:03.42, 58.23, 55.08, 1:07.64, 57.73, (1:20.08), 55.24, (54.89), 1:03.69 = 59.67 avg12

WOOOOOHOOOO! SUB-1! 

edit2: 49.95 single!

All PBs 

edit3: 58.23, 55.08, 1:07.64, 57.73, (1:20.08), 55.24, 54.89, 1:03.69, 1:06.65, (49.95), 1:03.98, 52.96 = 59.61 avg12 
a bit better 

edit4: 48.16 single!!! :O


----------



## kbh (Apr 6, 2012)

First Ao100 finally done Fullstep PB 18.47, Ao5, Ao12 and ofcourse Ao100 pb

Statistics:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 18.47
worst time: 33.34

current avg5: 25.71 (σ = 3.60)
best avg5: 21.35 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 24.29 (σ = 2.90)
best avg12: 23.96 (σ = 2.59)

current avg100: 26.29 (σ = 2.40)
best avg100: 26.29 (σ = 2.40)

session avg: 26.29 (σ = 2.40)
session mean: 26.29



Times:


Spoiler



29.30, 29.29, 28.76, 24.51, 27.00, 29.52, 22.20, 32.27, 23.37, 25.98, 28.30, 31.54, 29.62, 29.92, 32.46, 29.34, 27.03, 26.67, 27.13, 33.34, 29.10, 25.59, 32.15, 29.02, 24.03, 28.55, 27.10, 20.62, 22.49, 24.73, 26.53, 22.87, 29.11, 29.48, 24.56, 26.62, 29.37, 26.60, 26.71, 23.47, 23.26, 22.59, 25.13, 21.81, 25.24, 26.09, 26.79, 26.58, 26.94, 27.97, 22.42, 24.32, 23.93, 24.42, 28.41, 21.75, 18.47, 26.07, 24.46, 27.82, 21.24, 26.99, 24.22, 31.62, 26.36, 28.48, 29.03, 24.04, 25.53, 27.09, 27.45, 25.58, 26.54, 29.80, 24.59, 30.50, 23.97, 25.57, 24.39, 27.91, 28.55, 25.81, 27.13, 29.03, 24.84, 27.32, 24.62, 27.52, 24.12, 24.81, 27.56, 25.85, 21.01, 21.80, 20.63, 28.88, 21.63, 20.49, 28.44, 27.05


----------



## MeshuggahX (Apr 6, 2012)

Did an average of 50 and got some new PB's.

Single: 14.05
Avg 5: 17.38
Avg 12: 18.39

The total average of 50 was 19.00. So it's at least sub-20, that's good.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 6, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> Megaminx PBs


 Wow, how much do you practise a day? I'm stuck at around 1:10-1:15...


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Apr 6, 2012)

lol, i got a 14.19 wich was my pb and 4 solves later i got a 13.52 so pb ao5 by like a second and 18.53 ao12 (pb)
all solves nl


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 6, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Wow, how much do you practise a day? I'm stuck at around 1:10-1:15...


 
Depends on days, usually ~20 solves a day. But today I'm doing an avg100 (currently at 73 sovles).


----------



## APdRF (Apr 6, 2012)

Rubik's cube
06-abr-2012 17:22:17 - 18:32:14

Mean: 13.60
Average: 13.59
Best Time: 10.95
Median: 13.60
Worst Time: 16.80
Standard deviation: 1.19

Best average of 5: 12.48
32-36 - (11.80) 12.45 (14.90) 12.77 12.22

Best average of 12: 12.77
25-36 - 12.91 12.28 (11.64) 12.57 13.65 14.03 13.06 11.80 12.45 (14.90) 12.77 12.22



Spoiler



1. 12.70 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D U R2 D R2 B2 R D2 U' B F L U L2 B' R2 U'
2. 14.14 D2 B2 D U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U L' F2 L' U2 F' R2 L' B2 D R
3. 13.55 R2 L2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 D U L2 F' D2 R B R D F R' B2 U'
4. 13.34 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D F2 U L' F' R2 L' F' D2 R' F2 D' R' L'
5. 11.15 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R' F' D2 R2 F U2 F2 D' B R U
6. 12.73 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L D L2 B' L D' R' B' D2 B2 D2
7. 15.11 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F D' B2 R' F2 R D' B' R D
8. 14.62 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 R' L' D' B2 U' F' U2 B' F2 L U2
9. 14.36 U' R2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L D F2 U R L2 U' B L2 U2
10. 13.91 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R B R' F' L' D' B R2 F2 R2
11. 13.03 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U' L' D' R2 U2 B D B2 F2 L D2
12. 12.35 D' U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U L2 U' F D B2 U R' B2 L B D2 R'
13. 14.66 F2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L D B' D' U B2 F' D' L' D' U2
14. 13.84 R2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F' L2 U R F D L2 D' B U' L'
15. 14.84 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' B F2 D' L' D2 L2 U' F U2 L2
16. 13.96 R2 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F' L D' B' D2 R' L2 B' F2 D2
17. 12.95 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 D' L2 B D U L' F'
18. 12.84 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 D' U' F2 L2 D R D2 F' U R' L2 D U2 F2 L D'
19. 14.65 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U' F' L2 F2 D' R' F' D' U2 L D U'
20. 13.96 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L U2 R2 F' L B' U R L D2 F2
21. 16.80 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R L2 U' L' F' D2 L D' U
22. 12.06 F2 D' L2 U F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L F' U2 B' D2 R2 D' F U' F' U'
23. 14.50 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F R U F R2 U2 B L F' R'
24. 13.70 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U B' D F2 U' F R F2 L B' R2 U
25. 12.91 B2 U L2 D R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 R' B' L F2 D B' F2 U F' R2 U2
26. 12.28 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L' B' F R2 B' L2 D B' F2 D'
27. 11.64 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 U L' B' D B2 U B L' B R L2 U2
28. 12.57 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' F D' B R' B2 F' R' D2
29. 13.65 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D L2 U2 F' U2 F R' F L B2 L' B' D2
30. 14.03 D' B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R' L2 F D B' R B R2 F L' U'
31. 13.06 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D L' B D F D R L' U2 B' R2 U'
32. 11.80 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R U' B2 F2 R D' B D' B D
33. 12.45 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' D' B U2 B' R' B U' R2 U2 L'
34. 14.90 L2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F U' L' D B' F2 U2 L F' D2 L'
35. 12.77 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 F U' L' B L2 U B R U2 B R'
36. 12.22 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' U' L B' R2 D' L2 B L' U2
37. 15.30 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F U2 L F' D F2 R2 B2 U'
38. 13.79 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 D R2 D' R D2 U2 B U2 R' B L' D' F' U
39. 14.59 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B R' B' D2 U F U2 B' F2 R2 U'
40. 13.84 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 U' F' L B D2 F' D B2 L2 B2 D'
41. 12.91 F2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L F' R2 L' D R' U' L' U
42. 13.92 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U L B' D B' D2 U' R B2 F2 R'
43. 16.38 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 R' U' R' B2 D L' B' D' R B
44. 12.76 R2 L2 D R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 R F L U2 L D2 F2 D B2 R U2
45. 12.67 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F D B' L2 D' R' D' B L' B2 D'
46. 12.87 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 L F U F' U' B D R2 U2 R2 U'
47. 12.92 R2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' L2 U' F D' F R2 U R F2
48. 12.98 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D' R' U2 B F D' L' D2 U2 L' B U
49. 14.44 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B' F' R D' R D2 R B2 U
50. 14.69 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' F' L' D' U R U2 R B2 F' R2 U2
51. 13.81 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R B U2 B R D' U2 R2 D2 B2
52. 13.70 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F2 R' U B2 L2 F D2 F R D' L
53. 13.68 U2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' R' B L' U R U B R B2 D' U'
54. 14.59 D R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' B D' R B D F2 D2 B U'
55. 12.12 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B U' L2 F' R L' D' U' R D' R'
56. 13.82 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L F R B R' U2 R2 D2 R B'
57. 12.68 D' R2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 U' B D L2 U' R' D' U2
58. 12.93 U2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D U L2 D' F' L' F2 U' R B' D' L U' L' D2
59. 13.39 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' U2 L2 B D' B D F2 L U'
60. 12.30 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D U R' B' F' U' B' F L' F2 D B' L
61. 15.81 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 F U2 L' U F D L' U' F L2 F2
62. 12.68 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R D' R' F' L2 D B' L D' B2 D'
63. 13.28 D' U' L2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B L D B' U2 L2 B' F2 L' B2
64. 13.72 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 R' B L F' U R' L D' B' L2 D
65. 14.43 D F2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 B' D L' D' U' R2 F' R D' B U'
66. 15.94 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D' B' U R F2 D' L B L D2 B' U'
67. 12.09 D R2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R' D' B R2 L B F2 U2 R2 D' L
68. 14.81 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F' L' U L2 D R2 F R B' D' U2
69. 14.58 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B R' B' D' B2 R2 L' B2 D2 B' U'
70. 12.35 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 D F' R' L' F' L B' D' F U L'
71. 12.34 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 L F' D' B L' U2 F2 R' D R
72. 12.71 D F2 U R2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L D' F2 R B2 U2 L2 U' B F U'
73. 14.58 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B R' L B' R L' D' F U F2 U2
74. 13.11 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' B R' F D' L B R2 L2
75. 15.06 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 B' D' R L F' D R' L' F' R'
76. 12.34 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B' L U B' D L B F' L F2 D2
77. 14.16 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F' L F2 U2 B' R2 B2 F U' L' U'
78. 11.86 B2 U' R2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 L D2 L2 U F R D2 F D' B2 R
79. 14.52 D' F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D R' U B' D L2 F R2 B2 D2 R U'
80. 14.47 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U' L B2 D B U F L D U B U'
81. 14.96 D L2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L' F D' L F2 D R' B D F' U
82. 12.93 D F2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L U' F R' L U R2 F L' D2 U2
83. 15.08 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L F D' B D2 L' F R2 D F2
84. 11.41 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 R' B R B D' R2 B2 U L B'
85. 13.54 U' B2 L2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 L U' F2 U B L D2 U'
86. 12.56 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' U' R L' U L' F R2 U' R D L'
87. 14.42 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 F' D R B U F2 R2 U2 L2 B R'
88. 13.84 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 L' D2 B D R' U' F D2 B' L' F2
89. 14.91 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B D B2 U2 B2 R U L2 B F' U
90. 10.95 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U F2 R' D B2 L' U2 B R2 L2 D R' D
91. 15.72 F2 D B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D B U' F' R F D U R2 F2 R U'
92. 14.86 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 D L2 F U' R L' B2 U B2 F2 D'
93. 15.40 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D F L2 D' F' U2 B' D R' B' L
94. 12.35 D2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B L B' R2 B' F R L2 F' D' U
95. 13.43 R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 B R D' B2 L D' U2 B' U2 B L2
96. 12.30 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B' R U B D2 L B' F' U' R'
97. 12.71 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 D L' R2 B' F D' F2 U' F2 U2 R
98. 13.24 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 L B' R' F' R2
99. 15.86 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R' F' D B2 U2 L' B' U' L2 U'
100. 13.51 U2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B' D2 B L F2 D F' U' B' R2



Pb avg 12.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 6, 2012)

Another megaminx PB update:
(54.33), 57.24, (1:09.19), 55.42, 58.00 = 56.89 avg5
Completely unexpected.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 6, 2012)

Megaminx: 
58.60, 1:10.87, 1:04.11, 1:11.34, 1:00.58, 1:02.24, 1:10.12, 1:00.96, 56.29, 1:00.74, 1:00.14, 1:08.40, 1:05.30, 1:00.26, (1:19.84), 55.47, 1:03.19, 1:02.93, 57.67, 1:03.63, 1:02.66, 1:01.74, 1:12.79, 1:03.36, 1:01.94, 1:13.55, 1:02.81, 56.39, 56.50, 1:03.42, 58.23, 55.08, 1:07.64, 57.73, (1:20.08), 55.24, 54.89, 1:03.69, 1:06.65, (49.95), 1:03.98, (52.96), 1:02.52, 1:03.53, 1:00.39, 1:08.49, 1:06.59, 1:01.89, 1:02.50, 1:01.50, 1:03.08, (52.87), 58.66, 1:12.66, 1:11.73, 1:00.71, 1:02.97, 1:06.40, (48.16), 59.25, 59.74, 59.04, 55.61, 58.07, 1:06.67, 1:03.37, 1:06.29, 1:11.22, 1:04.49, 1:05.72, 1:06.92, 1:10.89, 1:02.44, 1:04.86, 1:00.11, 1:11.58, 54.33, 57.24, 1:09.19, 55.42, 58.00, 1:02.76, (1:14.89), 1:04.33, 1:10.19, 1:01.77, (1:15.12), 1:05.60, 59.74, 58.71, (1:14.62), (51.31), 1:04.57, 1:01.99, 1:09.92, 1:02.33, 1:06.58, 1:02.61, 57.60, 1:02.29
= 1:02.96 avg100

sub-1:03


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 6, 2012)

New 5x5 Pb: 4:18.88, I hope my Shengshou arrives tomorrow, the next time my post delivers after that is Tuesday.
Best average of 5: 254.88
8-12 - (285.76) (241.05) 257.57 251.92 255.15

3x3 sooooo close to a sub 20 average
Best average of 5: 20.03
3-7 - 20.24 20.60 19.25 (21.98) (18.37)


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 6, 2012)

16-min 8x8 with all parities and a pop.

Last time I did a 7x7 solve it was 15-min lol.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 6, 2012)

Solving 4x4 by reducing to a 2x2: 8:31.10
lol this is the worst method ever

Edit: 7:49.57
Edit: 7:24.70
Edit: 6:06.46

Edit: normal 4x4 48.00, OLL skip and J perm f L2 f' B L' u2 r f2 D2 U R U2 F2 u' L u' U' f' R f u' r2 F2 U' D2 f' L2 B' u' D' r f2 u2 F' R2 u2 R' L' D U' 
Came out of nowhere as all of the solves before were sup 1:10 lol

Edit: 49.94 D' r2 B2 f r2 B2 u U D2 R' B L' r f D2 r2 B f F2 L' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 D2 B2 R' D' B r2 u' U2 R2 B U2 B' u' F


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 6, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Solving 4x4 by reducing to a 2x2: 8:31.10
> lol this is the worst method ever



And I thought about documenting that method. What order did you do it in?


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 6, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> And I thought about documenting that method. What order did you do it in?


Whichever corner looked easy to solve basically. I put the first 4 solved corners on the bottom and did the rest while they were on the top.

I don't see what there is to document, I suppose thats because I'm using comms. Out of curiosity, what were you planning to document?


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 6, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Whichever corner looked easy to solve basically. I put the first 4 solved corners on the bottom and did the rest while they were on the top.
> 
> I don't see what there is to document, I suppose thats because I'm using comms. Out of curiosity, what were you planning to document?


 
Mainly algs, order and tips. I am planning of doing a different order to solve though.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 6, 2012)

I can FINALLY solve cubeshape on Sq-1. I can also do CO.


----------



## timeless (Apr 6, 2012)

timeless said:


> pb 2x2 - cpll skip
> 5. (3.82) U R' F R' F R' U R U2
> started again after hiatus


 
2.65 R2 U R' F R' F R' F2 R2 

y' R U R'
U' y R U2 R' U' R U R'
11htm / 2.65sec / 4.15tps


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 7, 2012)

27.68 PLL Time Attack


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 7, 2012)

5x5 PB single: 3:52.09

As you can tell, I don't practice big cube all too often and that my v cube is still being worked in.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 7, 2012)

first ever one handed sub 20


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 7, 2012)

Sqaure-1 : Only cubeshape and CO (Vandenbergh)

23.90, 34.10, (19.63), (52.50), 28.73 = 28.91


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 7, 2012)

Got my new PB 22.60 and to my delight that single was part of my first sub-30 average of 5 29.31!!! Hurray for sub-30. Now on the road to sub-20.... ugh


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 7, 2012)

Pbs all around in one hell of a session


Rubik's cube
07.04.2012 14:01:01 - 15:44:26

Mean: 22.23
Standard deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 16.51
Worst Time: 26.21

Best average of 5: 20.11
36-40 - 20.22 19.45 (20.98) (18.51) 20.66

Best average of 12: 20.88
29-40 - 21.58 20.75 (16.51) 22.78 (22.89) 22.09 21.80 20.22 19.45 20.98 18.51 20.66


Spoiler



1. 21.59 U' F2 D U2 L2 D R2 L2 U F2 R D2 L D2 F' U B D2 L2 F U2
2. 23.78 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L' U B2 F U2 F L B2 R2 L
3. 20.82 B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U' F U2 B D U L F' R D F2
4. 24.17 D F2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D B' D2 F' D R L2 D2 F2 L2 D2
5. 23.41 D R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D B' D U2 F' D2 U B' F D2
6. 24.77 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U B' L F L2 B' L2 U' B D2 U2
7. 22.95 U B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' D2 L D2 F U' R2 F' L D U
8. 22.85 D R2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D L U' F2 D L B' F U B F2
9. 22.32 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 R B U F' L' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D'
10. 25.27 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U2 R D R2 D F R2 B2 F' L' B' U
11. 22.89 D' F2 U L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D2 U R' D F D' R D2 L' B U R'
12. 22.21 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U' R' F L F R B2 F' D2 R' U2
13. 22.19 B2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' L D2 B U L2 D' F D' F L'
14. 23.49 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F D' R2 B F U' L' D R B'
15. 21.45 F2 U R2 D R2 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 R U2 B U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 D
16. 22.34 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B D' R2 B' F' L' U B R' L D'
17. 21.99 D L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R B2 D' U' F R' B' L' F2 D U2
18. 22.17 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 U' L B2 L' B' D' L D2 R' F' U
19. 20.71 B2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 L' D U2 L2 F' D2 F' R' D' L2 D'
20. 22.92 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U' R U F2 R' U B F D2 L' D'
21. 24.93 R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' L B2 L2 B' L' U' F R D2 U
22. 20.93 L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L' U B' R B' F' D B2 R' D'
23. 21.31 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 U' R' B2 F' D L2 F L' F L' F2 U'
24. 22.37 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R L D L2 B' D R2 U R2 L2
25. 19.44 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B R2 D' U F R' U' R2 B2 F' U2
26. 22.94 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U F' R2 B D R' F2 R2 L B2 D U2
27. 22.04 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 D U' F' R' D L F U' B L' F D2 U2
28. 22.42 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 B R B2 R' U2 R' L' U L2 D2
29. 21.58 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R' D2 B' L2 F2 R' L' B D U'
30. 20.75 F2 D2 R2 D U B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F' L U B2 D' F L B2 F'
31. 16.51 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L B D2 L B' L2 D' L' D' L'
32. 22.78 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 B' U2 R D' B' L' U R2 B2 L' D2
33. 22.89 B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 U' F B2 D U2 B R L' U' F2 R2
34. 22.09 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 U L D2 B2 R2 B R' U2 B' R2
35. 21.80 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U F D' B' D F' R' F' D' R2 L' D'
36. 20.22 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' F U L2 F2 U B F R' B D' U'
37. 19.45 L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' U B' R2 L' B2 D' F2 R U2
38. 20.98 D B2 D R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U' B' D' F' L' B U' B L2 B' F2
39. 18.51 U R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' L' D' B2 F L' D R U R2
40. 20.66 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 L2 F2 U B F R F' L U B' R' D L
41. 23.05 U' R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U B' R' U' B' F L' U L' F2 D2
42. 23.32 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' U2 R2 F D2 U R B' D R L' B2 F' R
43. 19.70 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B R2 B2 L' D2 B' F L B'
44. 24.41 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L U2 L2 F2 R' U B L2
45. 20.36 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 L' D' F D F' U R' U' B
46. 22.77 D' B2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D B F' D U R' D U2 F' R F2
47. 21.75 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 L B2 U' R2 D B L' U R2 B'
48. 22.22 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' F L D' U R L' B' L' D2 U'
49. 22.50 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U B' F2 R2 L D' F2 R' B D' F' U2
50. 22.13 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D U2 B' U2 B R F U' R' L2 D2 F' L'
51. 20.34 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 D R2 U2 R' L U' R' B' D F2 U' L' D2
52. 26.21 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 R B2 D B2 D' L D' U' B L2
53. 24.84 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D F' R' U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' U'
54. 21.40 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 B' L' D U L2 F2 R' L B' D' L2
55. 22.69 D' R2 D B2 D B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R D2 B R2 D2 F' D' R' B U
56. 22.01 U F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L U' F D U' B R' D R2 L2
57. 22.14 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L' U F D' B F U' R' D F
58. 24.88 R2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U B' R L2 B' R' L' D2 R' F' D U
59. 22.30 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 U' L' D2 L U2 B2 L'
60. 24.82 U' R2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R F' D L B R' U R' B' R'
61. 21.68 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' R' L D2 L' F L' U2 B L' U2
62. 21.97 F2 U L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 L' U R F' U R' U2 L' B2 F2 U2
63. 19.83 U' L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 L' D2 B' F2 D' L F2 L' F' U2 R'
64. 21.97 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U B' U B' U2 B' L F' L' F' D2
65. 21.77 F2 U L2 D R2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' R' U R2 L' B U F2 U F U'
66. 22.77 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' R2 D B2 D2 F L2 B U' F R' U' F2 R L'
67. 22.52 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D R F2 U' F D' U2 F L D' B2
68. 24.60 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D U2 L' D2 U F' D' B' U2 R U' F
69. 20.29 U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B' R' L B D B R' B2 L D2 U'
70. 23.95 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 U L' B D2 B' D2 F2 U R2 L' U'
71. 20.43 B2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D R D U' L F' R' B L' D F2 L'
72. 23.65 D R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D R' U2 B F' L' U' L' B2 R
73. 23.65 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U' L2 D2 B' L F' U2 R' B' R' U R2 D2
74. 20.59 U' L2 D F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U L2 B L2 B' U2 R L' U' B' F2 D U2
75. 23.86 U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U B' D' L2 U' L' B2 F' R U2 B2 D2
76. 26.05 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F D' R2 D' B' U R' D2 B' D2 L U'
77. 20.27 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 F' L' D' B U' L2 D2 U'
78. 21.81 D B2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F' D2 U' R D R2 B' F' R U'
79. 18.93 B2 D' B2 L2 D U L2 B2 U2 F' L' B D2 B' D U2 L' U2 F2 D2
80. 24.21 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 R' L' B R' D' R2 F' R2 B L'
81. 23.46 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B D2 F2 L F2 R D' R' D
82. 22.82 B2 U2 R2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U F L U' B F' L2 U' R2 L' U'
83. 21.00 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R F2 D' L' U' B R' U2 F2 R2 D
84. 22.33 R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' L' B L2 U2 B R D B' L'
85. 24.83 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U F U' R F U' B' L D' F' U2
86. 20.76 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B L' D2 F R F2 U' B2 D B' U'
87. 22.61 U2 R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 U' B R U' F2 D2 F' U R
88. 23.09 D' R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 F' U' F2 R D2 U' F' D2 L' D2 L2
89. 25.29 D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' R2 D' R' D' F2 U' B2 R' F D
90. 20.87 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F L' D' F' U F' R2 L' B2 F' U'
91. 19.26 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D U' R2 U L B' D2 R' D L2 B U B D2 U'
92. 22.99 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L' F D' R D2 U R' B R B2 F2
93. 23.13 U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 B' D' B' D U F' L B U R2
94. 22.75 B2 D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' U' B2 D U' B2 R' F D2 L'
95. 22.64 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U F L2 D B2 R B' L2 D R B2 U2
96. 19.83 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U R F' D' F2 D2 L U2 F D' U'
97. 22.54 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 D L2 U' R2 U' R' U' F' R2 F D2 U B' L F' U2
98. 21.84 B2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B L' B' U R2 F2 L' B F U'
99. 20.47 F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D U' F' L D2 F' L2 D B2 L' F2 L2 B2
100. 23.07 R2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 U L' U2 R U' L2 F' R' L2 B' D


Sub 20 Here I come!


----------



## Eleredo (Apr 7, 2012)

My first sub-20 avg of 5!!!!  

Average of 5: 19.69
1. (27.33) F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F U R' D U2 B2 F D' L R2
2. 21.88 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R B D L2 B2 D' B F R B
3. 17.56 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' U L2 U' R2 U B D2 F2 L' D R2 U' F2 L' B2
4. 19.63 U2 B' L' U' F2 R F D F B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 U2
5. (17.54) L2 U R2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 R D' U2 L U2 B' R' D2 B' D'


----------



## HeyCuber (Apr 7, 2012)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.46
worst time: 37.21

current avg12: 28.42 (σ = 2.96)
best avg12: 28.42 (σ = 2.96)

26.58, 28.07, 25.60, 31.28, 24.65, 29.30, 27.90, *(21.46)*, *(37.21)*, 33.81, 25.80, 31.25

I can almost call myself sub-30, right?


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 7, 2012)

8.34, *7.79, 8.47, 11.50, 7.50, (7.44)*, 8.92, 9.95, (12.46), 8.80, 9.78, 8.79 = 8.98

bold is 7.92 avg5 and the rest is a botched possible pb


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 7, 2012)

HeyCuber said:


> I can almost call myself sub-30, right?



Yes, I think you can!

Congrats :tu


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

Learned all my PLLs finally and half of my OLLs with good practice runs with my new F2L algs.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 7, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> Learned all my PLLs finally and half of my OLLs with good practice runs with my new F2L algs.


 
You seem to progress rather quickly.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 7, 2012)

5 EPLL skips in a row


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 7, 2012)

4:24.94 
4x4 with feet


----------



## Riley (Apr 7, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> 4:24.94
> 4x4 with feet


 
Nice, faster than my feet with a 3x3.

First sub 2 5x5 single! 1:56.51.

Edit: 4x4 single pb too, 52.74.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> You seem to progress rather quickly.


 
I have no life right now and will conitue to have no life for probably another year.

Just to add a to keep this on topic - Minor accomplishment, Mastered the OLL that is the cross and two top colored peices on both sides. looks like a car.


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

6x6 PB's

*Average - 2:39.43*
2:45.08, 2:34.24, 2:52.62, 2:29.91, 2:38.98

and 7x7 PB's

*Average - 4:02.90*
3:53.02, 4:07.19, DNF(1:08.29), 3:58.42, 4:03.09

Its time I start practicing bigcubes(5x5-7x7) seriously to break the world records eventually.


----------



## Julian (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't done OH for at least a month or two. First five solves, PB Ao5 (25.38)


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Apr 8, 2012)

0.86 first sub 0.9 j-perm


----------



## kbh (Apr 8, 2012)

3x3:
PB's:
Single - 14.72
Ao5 - 20.32
Ao12 -22.31
Ao100 - 24.59

14.72 single was just awesome with 1 move cross. And without skips.

Times:


Spoiler



26.40, 29.69, 24.13, 22.89, 25.15, 23.44, 24.78, 25.66, 25.18, 28.92, 23.61, 23.73, 25.98, 27.04, 27.27, 24.82, 24.81, 27.14, 23.76, 22.54, 23.79, 29.42, 25.06, 20.20, 28.75, 25.96, 24.42, 20.03, 27.88, 23.09, 20.34, 26.61, 20.67, 24.11, 22.43, 28.34, 26.95, 17.79, 24.04, 24.91, 24.78, 31.98, 27.42, 23.97, 20.64, 25.57, 20.88, 25.37, 27.36, 27.14, 18.93, 22.84, 23.63, 28.12, 20.74, 25.13, 32.49, 23.96, 26.00, 25.56, 27.75, 21.62, 27.08, 24.08, 23.72, 28.00, 23.65, 23.94, 25.27, 20.04, 24.89, 25.79, 28.03, 23.67, 23.04, 24.61, 29.19, 19.30, 39.53, 25.41, 20.95, 24.55, 27.14, 23.14, 20.46, 28.54, 32.52, 22.42, 27.75, 19.34, 20.31, 20.04, 20.61, 25.91, 21.52, 23.42, 20.45, 28.96, 23.76, 14.72


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 8, 2012)

8:02.57
5x5 feet 
Not nearly as long as I thought it would.


----------



## Eleredo (Apr 8, 2012)

Completely cleaned my cube, even the springs and washers.

This is what it looked like yesterday:







My face when I did my first solve on a fresh, clean and lubed ZhanChi:


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 8, 2012)

5x5 single PB and Ao5

number of times: 7/7
best time: 3:46.85
worst time: 4:50.42

current avg5: 4:07.76 (σ = 11.75)
best avg5: 4:01.34 (σ = 11.67)

session avg: 4:02.07 (σ = 11.45)
session mean: 4:06.80


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 8, 2012)

Megaminx (Hooray for improvement):

Mean: 73.29
Standard deviation: 2.27
Best Time: 68.70 (Almost PB by 0.03  )
Worst Time: 77.00
Best average of 5: 71.39 (PB  )
1-5 - (68.70) (74.13) 73.66 70.46 70.05
Best average of 12: 73.37 (PB  )
1-12 - (68.70) 74.13 73.66 70.46 70.05 (77.00) 74.63 73.83 73.81 74.61 75.14 73.42

Also some 3x3x3:

Mean: 13.37
Standard deviation: 0.73
Best Time: 12.20
Worst Time: 14.85
Best average of 5: 12.90 (PB  )
1-5 - 12.97 12.69 (12.20) 13.03 (14.85)
Best average of 12: 13.34 (PB  )
1-12 - 12.97 12.69 (12.20) 13.03 (14.85) 14.33 13.88 13.21 13.03 13.11 14.10 13.02


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 8, 2012)

1. 50.83 Fw2 Rw B2 F' Uw2 B' L2 D2 U2 F Uw' U' Rw R2 F2 Rw' Fw R2 L F' Rw2 L' B2 F' Fw U Uw' Rw2 L2 F' Fw' D2 Rw B' U' L2 Fw2 U D' L2 


4x4, super easy first two centres. PB


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 8, 2012)

3x3 12.75 average, and first BLD success in 2 years, both at comp  One of the BLD solves I was so confused with the memo I just donned the blindfold and did a PLL time attack lol.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 8, 2012)

After 8 total 8x8 solves, I went for 7x7. Previous best was 15-16min, first solve was 11:20.34. Makes look-ahead seem so much easier


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

This is more of a failure but my average for 6x6 for the weekly was better than one of my skewb solves.

6x6 average: 2:34.71 

Skewb solve: 2:42.08


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 8, 2012)

New Ao12 Pb with Guimond
Best average of 5: 5.42
51-55 - 4.93 (6.49) (3.18) 5.50 5.84

Best average of 12: 5.72
44-55 - 5.13 5.69 (7.31) 4.55 7.04 4.93 7.09 4.93 6.49 (3.18) 5.50 5.84

the 3.18 was R' U R2 F R' F2 R' U' R, which is Guimond Pb.


----------



## Riley (Apr 8, 2012)

4x4 average of 5 pb: 1:02.90, and average of 12: 1:05.56

And in today's 3x3 average of 100, 7 solves were 10.xx.


----------



## MethicSkull (Apr 8, 2012)

Did my first ever solve.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 9, 2012)

MethicSkull said:


> Did my first ever solve.


 
Congratulations!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2012)

12:55.56 7x7 OH

WHYYYY


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 12:55.56 7x7 OH
> 
> WHYYYY


 
now do 7x7 feet


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 12:55.56 7x7 OH
> 
> WHYYYY


 
You did this without the table, right?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2012)

I dropped it a lot and used the table to align it a few times. Size(cube) > Size(hand)


----------



## MethicSkull (Apr 9, 2012)

just did my first non help solve  Yay 3 Minutes 32 second about


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I dropped it a lot and used the table to align it a few times. Size(cube) > Size(hand)


 
I am offended.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2012)

Too bad 

11:44.51 second attempt. Used table once to fix a lockup and several times to drop the cube onto, but no table assistance for turning.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> but no table assistance for turning.


 
table assistance is table assistance


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2012)

2:19.86 4x4 OHITA (with OBLBL, was faster for me than redux)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 9, 2012)

2x2 Ao12 PB: 5.33

5.88, 5.25, 5.54, (4.39), 5.84, 5.17, 4.71, 4.98, 5.22, (6.21), 5.15, 5.53


----------



## emolover (Apr 9, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 2x2 Ao12 PB: 5.33
> 
> 5.88, 5.25, 5.54, (4.39), 5.84, 5.17, 4.71, 4.98, 5.22, (6.21), 5.15, 5.53


 
You should learn Guimond and SOAP.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> now do 7x7 feet


No thanks, I don't practice feetsolving and never will.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 9, 2012)

9.77 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 U' L2 U' B2 R' D L2 U' L' D 



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 y' F' R2 // Cross (2)
y' U2 R U R' // 1st Pair (5, 7)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd Pair (8, 15)
y R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd Pair (8, 23)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (8, 31)
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL (9, 40)
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL (14, 54)

54 ETM
5.53 ETPS


----------



## soup (Apr 9, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7 (1001.01s). See here

I'll work on getting a < 1000s solve.


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 9, 2012)

4x4 Average of 5 PB:

3:04.18, (3:15.88), 3:15.11, (2:49.32), 3:13.77 = 3:11.02

I'm going to roll it to an average of 12


----------



## Kian (Apr 9, 2012)

5x5

1:47.56, 1:56.76, 1:49.79, 1:56.28, 1:50.67, 1:52.23, 1:59.18, (2:08.73), 1:45.98, (1:43.20), 1:49.68, 1:54.88 = 1:52.30


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2012)

15.976 qcube 3x3 OH


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 15.976 qcube 3x3 OH



Typing with one hand? Nice. 

3:58.94 OH-3x3-4x4-Mega Relay :3 (AKA My favourite events)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got 4 LL skips in a row.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I just got 4 LL skips in a row.



Event? Magic? Pyraminx?


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 9, 2012)

5.78 lucky single

R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 B R' B L U R' U B2 U R

yzFRUR'D'U'lUrF' 
r'U'RUM'U2R2U'R'UR'U'rUR' 
CHECK OUT THIS SKIP!
M2U2M'U2MU2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Event? Magic? Pyraminx?


 
3x3 Speedsolve.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 9, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> 3x3 Speedsolve.


 
You can't be serious. Seriously?


----------



## Godmil (Apr 9, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I just got 4 LL skips in a row.


 
go on, tell us the catch.
Unless you're actually serious, in which case, at least it's less than the previously claimed 5 LL skips in a row.


----------



## aaronb (Apr 9, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> 3x3 Speedsolve.


 
The odds of that are 1/58,498,535,041,007,620

Was it hand scrambles or something?

Edit:


Godmil said:


> it's less than the previously claimed 5 LL skips in a row.



That's cool and all, but one time, I got 2 PLL skips in a row. Almost unbelievable if you ask me.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 9, 2012)

inb4 it was roux LL


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 9, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> inb4 it was roux LL


 
lol. I was waiting for that. inb4 its actually pll


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 9, 2012)

6x6 feet: 21:36.75 
Had a pop and messed up OLL parity.
Not sure if I'll attempt 7x7 feet soon...


----------



## Godmil (Apr 9, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> 6x6 feet: 21:36.75
> Had a pop and messed up OLL parity.
> Not sure if I'll attempt 7x7 feet soon...


 
Wow, you have a lot of patience.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> 6x6 feet: 21:36.75
> Had a pop and messed up OLL parity.
> Not sure if I'll attempt 7x7 feet soon...


Haha, nice. Give it a try!


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 9, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> 6x6 feet: 21:36.75
> Had a pop and messed up OLL parity.
> Not sure if I'll attempt 7x7 feet soon...



Not as fast as Yu Nakajima then...


----------



## MethicSkull (Apr 9, 2012)

did my first solve under two minutes today


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 9, 2012)

(7.34), 10.45, 7.62, (12.32), 9.37 = 9.15

From pretty much my first sq1 session this year.


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 9, 2012)

3x3:
single non-lucky 17,02
ao5 21,25
ao12 21,94
ao100 23,80

2x2:
ao5 5,43
ao12 5,94
ao100 6,56

all PBs  

I'm happy!


----------



## soup (Apr 9, 2012)

Solved a 7*7*7 in under 1000 seconds, a new personal best. See here
I did it with 0.09 seconds to spare.


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> (7.34), 10.45, 7.62, (12.32), 9.37 = 9.15
> 
> From pretty much my first sq1 session this year.


 UKNR


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 9, 2012)

MethicSkull said:


> did my first solve under two minutes today


 
Nice man, keep it up and you'll be sub minute in no time.

Also, did my FIRST SUB 20 SOLVE!!!! 18.79 just a little bit a go... I was so happy I jumped up and nearly broke my knee on my desk.

Now I'm a little worried though, I'm totally inconsistent, in one session I will go from getting 38 secs to ~25 or so. That bad, or will practicing like normal make me more consistent?


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 9, 2012)

4:11 Ao5 in 5x5
2nd Sub 4 ever

Best average of 5: 251.00
1-5 - (266.23) 260.52 250.87 (238.43) 241.60

1. 266.23 F2 Uw' Rw' F L2 Bw2 Uw2 D' Lw' U2 D F2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' Rw Fw Rw2 B' Rw2 D' B2 L2 D2 Fw' B Uw B2 Uw' D L R2 D' Bw2 Rw' U' Lw2 Bw Lw' Rw' D F Bw2 Lw R F2 B Dw' Lw' Rw2 Uw' Dw2 Rw' Bw Rw2 U' Dw Fw2 L
2. 260.52 Fw' Bw' Lw2 Bw L' Lw Rw Uw2 F2 B' Rw Bw' Dw2 D F' Uw' D2 F' Dw' Bw' Lw2 R Fw L2 Rw' R2 F2 Lw' Fw' B' D2 Rw U Uw2 R Fw2 R2 B2 Dw2 L2 Lw Rw2 R' U' L2 Lw' R' F' Lw Rw R Fw2 B2 R' F2 L2 D' F' Dw2 L'
3. 250.87 Lw U' Lw Fw2 U' Fw' Bw' Rw2 U' Bw D2 Fw Dw' Lw2 Uw' F2 Dw Rw' Bw2 B2 L2 Lw D' Lw2 Fw' Bw2 L R2 Dw D Fw2 Uw' Dw Bw' L Fw Uw2 Fw2 Bw' B' R2 U' D' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Uw Fw' Dw2 Rw2 B U2 F2 Dw' Rw2 Uw R Uw2 D
4. 238.43 B R' Fw' Rw' R' D' Bw2 Lw' Uw2 F2 Uw' D F' U2 F2 D2 Bw L Rw' F' Fw Bw Lw' U' Uw' B' Uw' Rw2 Bw L2 D' Rw' Uw Dw2 D2 L Dw L2 Lw' F Bw' B D L' R2 Uw D' Lw R2 Dw F2 U B' Rw' Fw' D' Rw F' Dw B
5. 241.60 Fw Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw B2 U2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 Uw Dw2 B Dw' F Fw2 U F2 B U B2 L B L Rw Uw Dw' L F' Fw2 L Bw U' Fw Rw' Bw' U2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D' Lw F2 U' D' R' D B2 Rw B2 L' F2 Fw' L Bw' U Uw2 Dw


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2012)

17.01 3x3 avg100



Spoiler: times



21.39, 19.59, 18.68, 17.82, 16.66, 17.15, 19.11, 21.35, 16.90, 17.35, 15.39, 15.59, 21.77, 21.56, 15.40, 21.58, 17.26, 16.18, 19.08, 19.03, 17.10, 15.51, 15.19, 16.07, 20.74, 16.15, 13.96, 17.23, 13.66, 17.65, 16.58, 15.02, 15.47, 15.38, 17.14, 22.94, 12.83, 19.62, 14.82, 18.07, 14.93, 15.98, 16.62, 16.98, 15.74, 14.93, 17.99, 14.38, 16.88, 16.45, 18.49, 16.67, 14.67, 13.69, 15.36, 8.68, 19.78, 14.14, 19.16, 17.26, 14.02, 16.76, 15.26, 17.88, 17.02, 18.61, 14.30, 18.04, 15.12, 17.08, 19.80, 22.15, 17.71, 18.16, 13.54, 17.09, 19.72, 19.63, 15.57, 18.23, 15.64, 14.96, 18.45, 16.14, 20.27, 14.70, 21.70, 17.04, 14.78, 13.52, 22.17, 16.76, 15.75, 17.58, 20.12, 18.89, 14.39, 17.40, 14.13, 14.88



lol8.68. also 2x2 3.93 avg100



Spoiler: times



5.19, 4.51, 2.79, 3.60, 5.03, 4.50, 3.86, 5.46, 4.39, 3.20, 2.64, 2.74, 4.26, 2.87, 2.83, 4.30, 3.72, 2.76, 4.92, 4.11, 3.71, 3.61, 4.66, 3.46, 2.88, 4.99, 6.01, 6.11, 3.34, 2.15, 2.23, 4.34, 4.17, 3.94, 3.43, 4.93, 4.71, 3.78, 4.90, 4.34, 5.93, 3.26, 5.14, 3.82, 4.71, 3.33, 3.34, 3.70, 3.74, 4.72, 2.58, 4.23, 4.85, 3.76, 3.26, 3.29, 5.28, 3.95, 1.76, 3.56, 2.97, 4.48, 4.40, 3.50, 2.37, 3.88, 4.16, 4.82, 4.83, 3.31, 3.10, 5.10, 4.44, 4.07, 2.18, 4.92, 7.53, 3.33, 3.60, 4.30, 3.61, 5.02, 3.07, 3.30, 4.58, 2.39, 4.19, 5.18, 4.14, 4.16, 4.34, 3.27, 2.50, 3.19, 3.03, 3.06, 4.66, 5.08, 5.36, 2.84



The accomplishments are that I've done some IRL solves, not the times.


----------



## soup (Apr 10, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; 678.79 seconds. (Nearly bested the old one by two minutes.)
See here

Edit: New best for 9*9*9; 2314.17 seconds. (Bested the previous one by three minutes, also my first sub-40 min. solve.)
See here

Note: Yes, these aren't too great.


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 10, 2012)

Did beat my PB on 7x7 again. Still bad tho 
New: 20:24,59
Sub 20 here i come


----------



## Godmil (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh nearly forgot, I beat my Ao12 PB by more than 2 seconds last night. 
Average: 20.78 (was 23.05)
Making slow but steady progress again.



Spoiler



00:19.22 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L' D2 B' R2 F D U2 B2 L'
00:20.42 R2 U F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U L2 U2 F' U B R' U B' R2 L' F' D2
00:19.10 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 R' F R' D U B' U' F' L2
00:21.78 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 L2 U B' D' R F U' F D' U2 R' L'
00:22.44 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L B' R2 D U L' F D' U2 B' U'
00:20.66 U L2 U R2 D B2 D B2 F2 L2 U R U F D R' B' F' D R' F2 D2
00:21.94 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 B' R' F2 R F D' B' R2 L' F2 U
00:19.58 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B' R U2 R2 L U' F L' B F2 R' D
00:21.67 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B R' L' B' L D B' F' D2 B2
00:19.96 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' U L2 U' F' R' U2 B F' U'
00:21.12 U' B2 R2 U B2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L U B2 D2 B D' B2 F L D U'
00:21.45 D2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 U F U2 R' F L' U' L2 B' F2 U' R'
No skips, or lucky crosses.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 10, 2012)

finally a sub 35 average of 5

Average of 5: 34.92
1. 34.29 U' R Fw' L2 D Uw' Rw' F' Rw2 Fw L' D Uw2 R2 D U Fw2 L Fw' D B' Rw R' Uw2 Fw D' L Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 B2 D' B Rw D2 L F' L U 
2. (33.39) U2 Uw' R' Fw' D2 R B' Fw D' R2 L2 Fw L D Fw R D Fw B U' R' Uw U D' L2 U F U Fw2 F D2 Uw' U2 Fw R2 B' D' U2 Fw' R2 
3. 36.05 D F' Rw B2 F' U' Fw B2 F L Rw R Uw' U' B2 U' R2 D Fw' L U F' U2 Fw' R Uw2 B Uw Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 D U2 F U2 F Uw2 D Rw' 
4. 34.41 Rw2 Uw F2 Fw' Uw' L2 F' U Uw F2 B Rw2 F Fw' L' U' R2 D F2 D' Uw' Rw' F B' Uw R L B2 R F' D' U2 Rw' B2 F' Uw' U L' D' Uw' 
5. (38.18) L2 D' Uw U' F2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 D' U' Uw' L Fw F D2 U R2 L U2 R2 L' B R' Uw' F2 Rw U' D2 R F' Fw' L' B2 Rw2 F Uw2 D 

the last one was actually quite easy too, but i screwed up and 38 wasn't a bad time anyway


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got a 1:54 in Weekly Competition in 4x4, Pb and a sub 2 with DP, awesome!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## conn9 (Apr 10, 2012)

1) Nearly sub 15 ao12: 15.27. 
2) 7x7 PB of 13:14.xx 
3) 3BLD PB of 3:27
4) 100 posts! (This is my only milestone because I don't want to encourage pointless posts for post count, and post count doesn't really mean much anyway)


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 10, 2012)

3x3: ao5 20,51

So close to sub-20...


----------



## soup (Apr 10, 2012)

New personal best for 7*7*7; 942.15 seconds. See here
New best for 5*5*5; 376.87 seconds. See here (Unintentional solve here. I normally use R' D R D as last moves. This one ended on R U R' U R U2 R'. Apparently the corner pieces took care of themselves in the process of aligning the "cross".)
Edit #2: New best for standard cube; 84.90 seconds. See here
And, a new new best for standard cube, but barely; 84.26 seconds. (Beat the previous record by 0.64s). See here


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 10, 2012)

*8.55*

D2 L2 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B L F' L B2 U F2 L D' R 

x2 y // inspection
F' B2 U R' F2 // cross
U2' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.55	52	6.08	53	6.20	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MethicSkull (Apr 10, 2012)

new best time of 1 minute 36 second . and learned a pll alg


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 10, 2012)

3x3 OH

16.83, 19.95, (16.03), 19.71, (22.56) = 18.83

Quite lucky. 19.95 was PLL skip



Spoiler



Average of 5: 18.83
1. 16.83 R' D2 R2 L' D' L' R F' L2 U' F U D F' U' D2 L' R2 D' U' B F2 U2 B' F 
2. 19.95 L2 U' R' L2 D L' R D U L2 U2 F2 R' B F2 D2 U' R' L2 F D U R' U R 
3. (16.03) F R B F2 D2 B' R B' L2 U' F' D2 R2 B' U2 B R' F' U2 R' U B2 L D B 
4. 19.71 D2 U2 R D B' U L2 U2 L' U L2 B2 D2 R' D F R' L2 U2 B' F' U' F B R' 
5. (22.56) L2 B' R' L' U2 F L' B2 U2 D B2 R2 U' R U' F2 R L' B2 R F B' D R2 L


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 10, 2012)

4x4 PB
52.32 L U2 F Lw2 Dw D2 R' Uw2 Lw2 F' Fw2 Bw2 L' Bw2 U Bw' Rw' R2 F' Rw' Uw' Dw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 L2 Fw Uw' Bw' Rw' D F Lw' U2 Uw D Rw' Fw2 Lw2 B

Feels Super Awesome legendary . No parity but not lucky as such. Not even a single long pause . 35 second redux


----------



## soup (Apr 10, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; 632.89 seconds. See here (Got lucky and found no top-layer parity errors)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2012)

5:15.01, 7x7 with OBLBL  First try today.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 11, 2012)

new pb of 36.12 while doing race to sub30.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 11, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> D2 L2 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B L F' L B2 U F2 L D' R
> 
> x2 y // inspection
> F' B2 U R' F2 // cross
> ...


4th f2l! :/


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 11, 2012)

good 6x6x6 mean of 3(possibly pb): 4:21.07, 4:07.06, 4:43.07 mean was 4:23.27


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 11, 2012)

1.86, 2.55, 2.16, 1.40, (1.36), 2.08, 1.94, 1.72, 1.77, 2.03, (2.56), 1.75 = 1.93 2x2 average of 12

I gave up after 90 solves when my average was 2.22. It was probably under 2.15 at around 50, but then I got a +2, a 4 where I did a CLL instead of and EG-2, a DNF, then dropped the cube on the floor during a solve. :fp


----------



## Talon2461 (Apr 11, 2012)

(18.14), (14.31), 16.10, 16.48, 15.61

New Ao5 PB = 16.06


----------



## soup (Apr 11, 2012)

New best for standard cube; 79.38s. See here


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2012)

First time cubing in 6 weeks. Inconsistent, but pleasantly surprised by the high number of relatively fast times.

13.82, 8.26, 10.00, 10.63, 7.79, 9.42, 8.61, 9.47, 8.56, 9.58, 7.94, 10.39, 9.61, 8.53, 10.25, 9.89, 11.04, 10.03, 9.44, 7.75, 12.73, 10.15, 8.54, 8.31, 9.07, 7.73


----------



## soup (Apr 11, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 352.73s (First sub-6 solve)
See here


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 11, 2012)

7x7x7:

Best average of 5: 283.12
(275.89) 282.42 284.76 (284.78) 282.19
Also, PB Single: 04:25.31


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 11, 2012)

Taught my sister how to solve the 3x3 with LBL!! Finally! It was untimed, but I think it was ~3:05. She still has troubles with diagonally swapped corners though, but in time she'll be able to do it without any trouble.


----------



## SpeedPube (Apr 11, 2012)

Under 90 seconds for the 3x3 for the first time ever:
1:45, 1:34, 1:25, 2:13, 1:39, 1:48, 2:25, 2:34, 1:48, 1:49,


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 11, 2012)

OLL Training Ao50: 2.32, I know all OLLs except the two Cs and the awkward shapes
Best average of 5: 1.65
32-36 - 1.73 (1.40) 1.77 (2.31) 1.46

Best average of 12: 1.89
33-44 - 1.40 1.77 2.31 1.46 2.69 2.27 (1.39) (3.80) 1.85 1.60 1.85 1.69

PLL Training 2.44 Ao50 

Best average of 5: 1.92
7-11 - (1.61) (2.17) 1.94 1.89 1.93

Best average of 12: 2.15
6-17 - 1.99 (1.61) 2.17 1.94 1.89 1.93 3.08 2.23 2.16 (3.61) 2.14 2.01


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2012)

8.53 CFOP


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 11, 2012)

SS 4x4 brought my average down from ~68 to sub60 

Average of 25: 59.36
Best average of 12: 58.97
Best average of 5: 57.18

Times:
1:05.58, 1:02.81, 53.80, 1:00.80, 57.59, 58.15, 1:00.55, 1:06.08, 1:08.06, 55.68, 50.30, 59.27, 58.19, 1:01.68, 57.40, 56.77, 1:10.05, 59.96, 55.69, 56.96, 1:11.31, 58.03, 57.59, 55.93, 52.50


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> 8.53 CFOP


What do you average? I'm still at least, like, 16 with BBCE.


----------



## Julian (Apr 11, 2012)

qqwref said:


> BBCE


block block corners edges? Roux?

Also, 13.06 Ao100


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> What do you average? I'm still at least, like, 16 with BBCE.


 
~13. LL for the 8 was OLLCP/Zperm

planning on practising it a lot more after I'm consistantly sub10 with Roux.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 12, 2012)

19 lucky PLL/OLL skips today, some happening that gave my new best average.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2012)

what the hell

12.32, 14.54, 13.21, (17.75), 15.00, 14.25, 12.78, 13.01, 13.01, 13.84, 11.72, (11.05) = 13.37 avg12

with CFOP-ish (B2L -> OLLCP -> EPLL)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.37
1. 12.32 R U L D2 U' L F L B2 F D2 R' U' F R2 U2 D L D2 L' D' R D' L' B
2. 14.54 F' B2 D' L B2 L2 F L2 U' B R2 D F2 R2 U' B' F' L' U L2 B D2 F D2 R'
3. 13.21 L2 F R U2 B D2 B R' L2 D' F' B U2 D' L' B D' F L U F L U2 D F2
4. (17.75) F' U2 F2 R' U2 D L2 F2 L F D' R2 U F L' U L' B' R2 L2 D F2 R U' B2
5. 15.00 B2 U F' L2 R D U2 R2 L' B L2 U' F' D B R2 B2 R' U2 L' F' D B U2 D
6. 14.25 D2 L' U2 B U2 D2 F2 B' R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' L' U' B U D' L F' B D2
7. 12.78 U2 D' F R' B L2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 D2 U F B' U L' R F2 L R F R' L F2
8. 13.01 U2 R' L2 U2 F' D F2 R' D2 B' U' D F U2 D2 F2 B2 U F' L2 F L2 F2 R2 L2
9. 13.01 U D2 L' F' L2 D B U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F' L F' D' F R U2 R F' B'
10. 13.84 R B R' F' R' F D2 L' F B D' U' R' U' R' F' L' B2 L2 F' L2 B F2 U' F2
11. 11.72 U R2 F2 D2 R' L' B' D R' B' F D F U' L' R' D' B' D2 L D' R2 L2 U' L2
12. (11.05) F B2 U R' L' B2 F U' R F2 D2 R' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' U' L2 D F2 L2 U2


----------



## soup (Apr 12, 2012)

New best for standard cube and 2*2*2!
2*2*2: 37.77 seconds, see here
Standard cube: 72.63 seconds, see here


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2012)

4x4 single PB - 38.54


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 12, 2012)

Just did my first ever 3x3 OH solves:

1. 88.97 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F R' L2 U F' R' D' F2 R' B' F
2. 98.24 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' L B D' L2 F D2 L
3. 82.01 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U B' R2 D' B2 R U2 L' U2 L' F' U'

phew... my hand is getting tired.
how am i doing for my first ever solves?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2012)

8.03tps in a 2x2simOH solve.

edit:




cubingawsumness said:


> Just did my first ever 3x3 OH solves:
> 
> 1. 88.97 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F R' L2 U F' R' D' F2 R' B' F
> 2. 98.24 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' L B D' L2 F D2 L
> ...



good, my first few OH solves were over 2 minutes.

edit2:


Spoiler: times



Session average (150 solves): 9.898 5.048 5.67 12.665 5.564 10.73 9.912 10.264 8.631 4.631 5.12 4.231 15.986 5.975 9.257 12.929 7.056 6.785 8.264 6.369 8.785 11.079 7.657 11.095 4.64 5.088 7.741 7.576 6.127 4.495 3.407 8.521 9.712 3.2 8.695 6.496 7.328 5.68 3.983 9.473 4.632 4.297 (1.908) 5.601 9.616 14.632 5.504 12.697 2.344 7.88 14.932 10.863 12.408 6.913 5.576 4.52 4.2 3.896 9.448 14.552 7.551 4.073 5.679 7.344 5.96 8.272 7.864 10.799 6.463 13.632 6.217 4.921 7.352 8.721 3.608 5.009 8.477 5.447 3.896 7.208 6.929 5.023 7.769 4.752 3.848 5.856 4.217 7.344 2.954 7.835 9.01 12.752 3.512 13.088 4.672 9.752 6.793 4.992 7.976 8.624 6.426 4.896 19.056 12.841 3.53 4.217 4.704 10.952 10.625 8.296 11.544 7.16 11.344 5.248 6.928 5.231 9.879 7.88 13.936 8.129 3.592 (29.056) 2.713 10.504 2.505 6.032 16.176 4.408 6.247 14.552 14.057 10.221 5.584 3.36 4.648 4.112 9.736 7.84 4.192 4.417 3.984 9.856 27.279 2.391 4.816 5.073 9.976 7.913 10.752 7.64 = 7.661



2x2simOH


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 12, 2012)

2x2: 4.51 PB avg12 and 3.93 avg5. Yesterday 3.90 avg5 and 4.83 avg12. Improved my avg12 PB from 6.xy one day, to 5.xy the next, to 4.83 the day after that and then to 4.51 today. I started doing a lot of 2x2 after I got my awesome WitTwo. I'm going to start learning SS, CLL or maybe SOAP now.


----------



## emolover (Apr 12, 2012)

If you like the concepts of Ortega and Guimond, you will love SOAP.


----------



## timeless (Apr 12, 2012)

my first 2x2/ 3x3 oh reconstructions
2.65 R2 U R' F R' F R' F2 R2 


Spoiler



y' //inspection
R U R' U' y R U2 R' U' R U R' //1st layer
View at alg.garron.us



23.58 R' L2 D R L F2 R' F' U' L' D B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 B2 orange


Spoiler



x' z' //inspection
U R2 y' R' u R' u' //xcross
y U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //2nd pair
U y R U' R' U R' U' R //3rd pair
U y U z U' R U R2 U' R U R' z' //4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 //PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 12, 2012)

3x3 Awesomeness! 



Spoiler



number of times: 103/103

best time: 18.82
worst time: 53.38

current mo3: 23.86 (σ = 2.96)
best mo3: 21.13 (σ = 1.49)

current avg5: 23.96 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 21.98 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 23.85 (σ = 1.89)
*best avg12: 22.82* (σ = 2.38)

current avg50: 25.17 (σ = 2.58)
best avg50: 24.30 (σ = 2.51)

current avg100: 24.75 (σ = 2.50)
*best avg100: 24.68* (σ = 2.55)

session avg: 24.69 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 24.94

Time List:
1. 24.46 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' L F' R2 L2 F2 D2 U B F D2 U2 F B' L' U2 D2 B2 L2
2. 24.68 D' R2 L' D' F2 U' D R' U' L2 R2 B U' R' F' D L R' D2 B U' B2 R' D' U'
3. 19.70 R2 B2 L R2 D' U L' U' L U' R2 L D' R2 U F L2 R' F' D L U R L2 D2
4. 22.98 U2 R' F' R' U B2 U2 F2 U F D2 F D L D' B2 D' B F' L2 D' U' B' L2 R'
5. 26.24 R U L U F' B2 R' L B2 D U2 R D' R' F' L' D2 L2 B L' U' B2 F' L' R
6. 26.40 R D U' B2 R' L2 D B' R L' D U2 F2 R' L2 F' D' L' B2 R2 U2 D' F' U R
7. 26.82 L' D2 R2 L B F' R' D U L2 F2 L R' U R' U B U' R D' L2 D2 L B2 L'
8. 23.57 F2 B2 U2 F' D' U R B' D B' F' U2 R2 F2 D U2 R' L2 D' F D' R2 F2 L' F2
9. 25.60 R F2 R B D U' B2 R' L B' U' F' R' D2 L2 F2 L B2 R' D2 B' R2 F D R2
10. 25.27 R2 B2 R' D' B' U' B2 F L F D B2 L' D2 F R L2 F R F' R' D2 R2 U L
11. 27.53 F2 D2 R' D F' U R2 U F2 D2 F' R2 F U L' F' D2 B D F2 R2 F B U R'
12. 24.34 L' F2 R' F D F2 L2 F' U' F2 B' L F' R' D' B2 U2 B2 L U2 D R' B F2 L'
13. 25.93 R D F' L' B U B R' D U2 L' D F' U2 L2 U2 F L2 F' L' R2 B L2 F' D2
14. 24.71 B2 F U' D' R U' L2 D L2 D R' B2 R L' B' D' U2 B2 U2 R2 L B' U R2 L2
15. 19.73 R B2 F R' F' R2 B2 U F2 B2 U' L' U2 D2 L D L' D' R2 F' R' U2 B' R' B
16. 22.50 B R' F B2 L' U2 L' F L' F2 D' B' D' U F R2 B2 L2 U' D' B2 R' D2 U' B'
17. 23.19 R' D R L' U' F U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L D R F' B U F R2 F' U2 R2 B
18. 27.92 L' D' L' R' D B U F R2 U' R B2 R2 L U' B2 R' U R B' U L2 F R2 F'
19. 22.82 L' R F' L2 B2 R B2 U' R' B' R' U F' R B2 F2 R' L2 U2 R U' D' L2 U2 L
20. 21.70 D' U B2 D2 F B2 R' F2 L2 R2 U' L' R D' L R2 B2 U' D R' U2 B L F2 L
21. 26.60 L R' U F' R2 L F' B L2 F B2 L U' R2 L' F' R2 B2 R' U' F' D' U' F U
22. 25.83 F2 L B F' D L B' U2 B F2 U2 F L' R' D R' U' D' R' L2 U' B F2 D' L'
23. 23.84 L' B R2 L' U' F2 R' B' L U' F R2 D2 F2 R' L2 B R2 D' B2 L2 F' B' D' B'
24. 24.06 U2 B2 L' D2 R' F U F2 L' F' U' B' D L2 B' R' L' D' R' D L2 B R2 L2 D2
25. 20.62 L2 R' D U' F L' F R U D B' F2 R B2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 L R2 F' L2 D B2
26. 27.47 L' D2 F U' F2 R' U' L R' U2 F B' D2 L2 D R B2 L2 U L R' F U' D2 B
27. 28.50 B' R2 L F' B' L' R' B2 F L2 R2 D2 B' R' D' R U F2 L' R F L D2 R B
28. 26.85 D2 F R L2 U2 R U2 D' L' B' F2 L B L R2 F R2 F' U' B' L' D2 R U2 R'
29. 26.46 R' B L F2 B' D R2 D2 F' D L2 R' F R F2 R2 B U F R2 F2 B L2 R' F'
30. 24.66 L2 F2 R F' L R' F L B' U' F R' B R' U' L F D B' R2 U R F D2 F
31. 28.92 D R' B D U B2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 L U' B2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 U F U2 L2 F
32. 20.31 U2 L' R U2 R' B L F L U' R U' B L' F2 B D2 U L' U L2 F L' D' L2
33. 20.00 U2 L U2 D L F D2 L2 D F2 U2 L' F' U2 B' U2 D B' L' U' F U2 R' B' U2
34. 25.90 B D' U2 B' R' U2 F2 D2 F R B D2 L R U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' U2 D B U2 L2
35. 21.23 L' R U2 D L2 F2 U L U' B2 F' L2 F' B' U2 B R' B' F L' R2 F' L' D' U'
36. 24.95 R B F L2 B L F2 L D2 R U2 D R2 B R B' F2 U F2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2
37. 21.47 R2 U D' F' D B' F' D2 F' L F' D' F2 U' F' D' F2 L' R' D F D L2 D' L'
38. 21.40 L B' R2 U' B F2 L2 D F L2 U F2 D U R2 F2 U B' D U2 L2 R2 F' D' U2
39. 25.68 R L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D L F2 L R D2 L' R F R2 B2 U L R F2 B2 D R
40. 26.95 L F2 D B' U' B U' R F' L2 D2 F R L D F2 U L' F D2 B2 R' U B2 F'
41. 31.21 U' F D' F' D' L' D B U2 F2 R' U L D L D2 B U' L' U D' L' U2 B' R
42. 23.86 F' U D' F L2 R' D' L2 R2 B2 U D' F2 R' D' L U' D' R' U2 R D U R D2
43. 20.25 U2 L U' R2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L' F2 L' R2 U R L2 F2 B L2 R F' R2 U F'
44. 25.64 U2 B' R U2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 R B R' F2 L U2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' R U2 D' F'
45. 23.19 R' U R' L' B2 L B R2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L R2 F2 B2 L' D B L2 U' L' B' R2
46. 24.46 D2 F2 B D R L' U F' L' D' R' B' U2 L' D2 U2 B R' D' U' B F D' L2 B
47. 27.32 D L' R2 U2 B' D' L' B D L2 D L2 U' L' B D' U2 B F' R' B' U' L' B F2
48. 21.45 L2 D' U2 B R2 F B' D2 L2 B' L2 U' F L' B2 U B2 F' D' F2 D' B' L R2 B2
49. 19.50 B2 R' F U2 L2 B F L B2 D' U' R2 B' R D' U B2 U2 L R2 U2 R' F2 D F
50. 22.43 L U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F B2 L' F' B' L F U2 D' R2 B' F D2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B
51. 28.79 R2 D2 F2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 D F2 R D L U' R' D2 U B F' U B2
52. 22.06 R2 F' L2 U' B' R' B F2 L' B R' L' D F' D2 F2 L U F' B2 R' D2 F2 L' U
53. 21.59 R D2 U2 L2 F' U R' B' F' R2 L' F R2 D F L2 U' R' B2 D' B2 U2 R D' B2
54. 19.78 D' B' R' F' B D2 L B2 L' R F' R2 F2 B2 U F2 L2 R' U2 B2 R' D B' R B
55. 29.98 U' D' F' L2 F' D2 R' L' D B U F' U' L2 U' R U2 D R' U D2 F' L2 R' B
56. 28.55 U D' L B U' F2 B2 L' R2 B L D' F' B U B' D B L F L U2 R2 L D'
57. 25.27 B' U2 B2 L2 F' R U2 F' B2 R' F' D2 L2 D F2 D' U' L' B F2 L B L2 B U
58. 22.91 F' U L2 F' U F2 U F2 R' U B2 U' B D2 U B U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U R
59. 22.55 U' L' U' R U2 F B2 D2 F L' D' B2 D' U' R2 D F' B U' B2 F2 D U2 F' L
60. 26.35 U' R' L' D U B R U2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' D U' F' D2 B' L R F L' U' L2
61. 29.90 B2 U D' L F B' U2 F' B L' R2 D F' L U D R U B2 L B2 F' R L' F
62. 25.86 U2 D F B' R F' U' L D2 L' B' D2 L' U' B U2 B L2 U F2 B R U D F2
63. 26.62 F2 U' B2 D' B R' L' D L' R D R D F' B2 D2 F L' R U R2 B D' F R'
64. 28.77 D B2 R B U' F2 B' U' D' B' D2 F' U2 D B2 D2 B' D F U' R L2 F' L' F'
65. 26.86 L' U2 F' L' D2 U R' U F' B D' F D' F U2 B' U' D2 R2 L' F U2 L F' R2
66. 23.69 B R2 F2 U2 F' D' R' U' D2 B D' F2 L' D' F' B2 D B U2 F U L U B' R'
67. 30.10 B U B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D2 B2 L B D U R D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 D R' U'
68. 22.16 F B' L2 D2 L D R2 L' B L F' B' R' U2 F' D R2 U R D F' D2 L D' B'
69. 27.88 F2 L F' R U F2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' U' B2 L U' D R' U' B2 L' B F D' F2
70. 21.77 L R' F R2 B2 F2 R B' D' U F' B' R L' U2 B R' F' D R' D' U F' R2 F2
71. 25.45 F' L2 R' U' L R B2 U2 D B2 L B F' D2 U' L2 F R2 B2 U2 F' R' D R F'
72. 23.55 R2 D2 U2 R U R D2 B2 F L B2 R2 U' L' U' L2 F R2 L' D R D2 R2 B2 R'
73. 18.82 U' L2 D' L D' R B F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R L D' L U' R F' L U' R B2 L U2
74. 28.28 L R B D F' L2 U' R L' F2 L' R' U' F' R2 D2 B' R' L2 F' L' D2 F D U'
75. 24.03 U D' L U2 D' F' U' D2 B2 R2 B' F U' D2 R' L2 B' R2 L2 D B U2 F2 U' L2
76. 24.80 F2 B2 R' D L2 D' R D' U R D2 F' U' R' L U B2 U' R2 L' B' R' D' R' L'
77. 23.72 R B' U2 F' L' U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' B F U' F2 L F2 U2 B' L R D' R2 B' L'
78. 28.85 B U' B U D F' D U F' U' R2 D' R' B U2 B L F D' U F2 U2 D F B
79. 29.24 B' F2 U' D F' L D' L B2 U' B2 L' U B' R' L' F R D' U' F' L' U R' F'
80. 25.16 R' L' U' R2 B' D2 R2 U D2 R L B2 F' U2 F R' D' B D2 R F B' L R' U2
81. 53.38 U L R' B U' F' U' R' L' U' R U F U D2 L' B' L U' B' U F' D' L B2
82. 20.59 D2 U2 R L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 F' D U' R2 B' L' R' U2 B2 F2 D2 R' B' L' D'
83. 23.71 R' F2 U' R' D U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 F D2 F' U R' B' D2 F' B2 U F2 R' F2 U
84. 27.55 B U' L2 R' F2 L2 D' R2 L B F2 L R2 D' F B' U D L' U2 L' R' D R' B'
85. 23.17 R F2 B' L U' D2 F R2 L' F2 L R' B F' R' F' U B2 R2 F2 U' R U R' U2
86. 29.38 U2 B L2 D B U2 F2 B2 U2 L R' U2 R' B' R' F2 R2 B' D' F' D2 L' F U' R2
87. 24.02 B U2 R U B U F2 B L' U B F' D2 L' F' U F' U2 B R' L' F2 U D F
88. 25.08 U R F' U2 D2 R' U' R' F2 R2 B' L' B2 U' D2 F2 D2 U' L D2 F B' U' L D
89. 21.06 F2 B' D B' R2 B U R U2 R' F B R' D' R2 D' F L2 U2 L D F2 U2 L R2
90. 27.18 B' L2 F D' R' B2 R2 D' U' L' R2 D F' R' D B' U' F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 B' L
91. 24.97 D L' U' F B2 U' R D' R' D2 R2 L2 D L2 U L U2 D' R B2 R' B2 R2 F' B
92. 29.98 R2 B2 L' F' D2 B D2 L R B D2 F' D2 R U' R D2 F D2 U2 R F2 D F U2
93. 19.70 D2 F' D2 U L' F2 D2 B2 F L2 U2 F2 R' D' R2 D L D' B' D' B U2 B' D2 B
94. 24.94 D L U B2 D' R D2 R L D' F2 D R D2 B F' D' F' U2 B' R B R' D L'
95. 25.64 R2 L D' U B' D2 R F2 L' B' F2 R U' B U B D' R F' U R L' D2 U2 F'
96. 25.21 F2 D B U' L F' L2 B D B L2 B2 R B L' B' L D' U2 L' F2 L2 F' L' F2
97. 22.08 B2 L U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F D L2 D2 F' B R2 U F' L' R F B' U' L B2 U D'
98. 21.62 D R' D' F2 U2 D' F' L2 F B2 R2 F2 R L2 U D R' D B' R' D2 F U F' B2
99. 23.86 F U F' U2 L U' D2 F B D2 B' U D B' U' D2 F U2 B D' F' B R2 D2 U
100. 23.51 U L' F2 B2 U B U F U2 B2 F' D' B' D F2 U' D R D' U B' L2 D2 L2 D'
101. 20.63 B' F U2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 L U R L' B R B' D R L2 F2 B R' U B F2 D'
102. 26.44 F' B' L2 B' R2 U2 F L B R' D2 B' U B D F2 B U' F2 L2 D' B L D U
103. 24.52 F' U' B' R D2 U R' L2 F D2 U L2 F' L' R2 D F D R2 F U' B2 L' B' L

Bolded are the PBs. Yay for sub-25 Average of 100


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 12, 2012)

New PB Single Reached.

00:33.61

First timed solve of the day.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 12, 2012)

5x5 Awesomeness:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 2:49.87 --> Almost PB
worst time: 3:20.53 --> Better than most days' average

current avg5: 2:56.91 (σ = 4.84)
best avg5: 2:56.91 (σ = 4.84) --> PB by 5 seconds

current avg12: 3:02.47 (σ = 8.21)
best avg12: 3:02.47 (σ = 8.21) --> PB by 6 seconds

session avg: 3:02.48 (σ = 7.79)
session mean: 3:02.90


3:02.60, (2:49.87), 3:04.61, 3:13.64, 3:09.12, (3:20.53), 3:01.73, 3:14.08, 3:00.64+, 2:58.65, 3:00.79, 2:49.98, 2:51.44


And its only 9 am.
And my siblings are sick.
Which means lots of cubing today.
That makes me sound cruel and evil and cold hearted, doesn't it?





Alcuber said:


> 3x3 Awesomeness!


 
I seriously did not intentionally copy you, nor did I even see your post before I posted mine.


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm finally sub14 of 50 

13.93


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 12, 2012)

First time three sub 20ies in a row and still only 20.35 avg TT
73. 19.47 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' U R' D' R2 L B' F D' B U2 F' U'
74. 18.08 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' U' R2 B' R B2 L U2
75. 18.67 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D F2 R' U L2 F' R L' B R B L2


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 12, 2012)

> Just did my first ever 3x3 OH solves:
> 
> 1. 88.97 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F R' L2 U F' R' D' F2 R' B' F
> 2. 98.24 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' L B D' L2 F D2 L
> ...



My first solves were like 2-3 minutes.


----------



## APdRF (Apr 12, 2012)

Rubik's cube

Mean: 13.47
Average: 13.46
Best Time: 10.29
Median: 13.34
Worst Time: 17.42
Standard deviation: 1.18

Best average of 5: 12.00
9-13 - 12.02 (11.82) (12.25) 12.07 11.90

Best average of 12: 12.66
9-20 - 12.02 (11.82) 12.25 12.07 11.90 12.79 13.35 12.09 (14.30) 14.13 12.30 13.66



Spoiler



1. 12.97 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U L2 D' R' B' U2 R2 D' L' D R2 F D'
2. 12.98 B2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L' U R2 D2 F2 R' L2 B' R L' U'
3. 11.29 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F L' U' B2 L2 D2 R' U' L' D U
4. 12.88 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L' D F' U L2 B2 R' L D
5. 12.79 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 D L' D' F D2 B L2 D' L D F' D
6. 15.05 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B L2 U R' D B2 L' F2 U
7. 14.61 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L' F' D' R' L B2 U B L2 D2
8. 14.02 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U' L2 B' D' L B R' L' U2
9. 12.02 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D L R2 B2 F D' B F2 D B' R
10. 11.82 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 U' B2 D' R2 F' R2 B U' F R' D2 R' D B2 U'
11. 12.25 U R2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L' U' F' R2 D' L' B2 D' L' F
12. 12.07 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' B F' D2 U' R L2 D2 L' B2 D' U'
13. 11.90 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R' U' B' F' D2 R' U' R2 B' F U
14. 12.79 D' R2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U R' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' L' U'
15. 13.35 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D U' L2 U R2 U2 B L' U2 B L2 U L' D2 F' D U
16. 12.09 D2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 R L B2 U F' D U' R L D
17. 14.30 F2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B' R' D B2 L2 F' R L2
18. 14.13 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 R B' U' F' U' B D2 L' B' D' U'
19. 12.30 B2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' R' B U2 R' U2 F R' D' F2
20. 13.66 F2 D B2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 B U2 B2 F' R D2 U2 B R2 L2
21. 13.29 F2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L' B' U R D' B U2 L2 D' B L'
22. 14.11 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' B' L' B D B' L' D' F2 D U
23. 13.91 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 L' U B' D2 U2 R2 U' B L
24. 11.27 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R' B' D L F2 R D' U' B D2 U
25. 13.32 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D' L' F R B D2 L2 F R L2 F' D'
26. 15.39 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' B' F2 U2 B2 L F U R F2 D'
27. 12.72 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B D2 B' L B2 U' R U' R2 U2
28. 14.49 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D R B2 D2 L2 U R2 B F2 R' U'
29. 12.88 U' B2 D B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' U L' F' D' R' B2 R' B U R L' U'
30. 12.85 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 U R F L' F U B2 F' L' B' L'
31. 13.49 R2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R' U B R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F L2
32. 14.53 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U2 F R' D U2 B' F2 R' L2 U2 F' L2
33. 13.63 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R' F U2 F2 D F2 U F L' B' U'
34. 13.80 R2 U B2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 U2 F' R2 L D2 L D2 U' F2 R' D'
35. 13.10 R2 U L2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R D2 F R' B L D U F R' U'
36. 14.59 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B F D' L' D R F R' U R2 U2
37. 11.34 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 D' F' L' D' U' F R U' R2 B' L
38. 14.69 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 R' F' L2 B L' U R2 L2 F' U' R
39. 13.91 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U F2 R D' B L2 U B R2 F L' D U2
40. 14.66 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 F R L B L2 F R D2 R' L'
41. 13.02 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D2 F' U F' U2 R U2 L2 U' F L' D
42. 12.86 R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F D F L' D' L U' B L2 D2
43. 12.44 R2 F2 U B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 F R' L2 D B L D F D B2 D
44. 13.77 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R B F2 R D2 F' U R2 L B2 D'
45. 12.48 L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U F' D' R L' F' R B' R' B2 L' U'
46. 13.05 L2 F2 U B2 D' U L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B L' B F D' R2 D U2 L2
47. 15.36 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U B D2 L U R D2 L' F U' B' U2
48. 13.04 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U B' D U2 B' D U2 R U' L' F U'
49. 15.11 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U L2 F' U L' B D2 B2 L' D' R' F D'
50. 10.29 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 D U' L U' F D R2 L' F'
51. 15.21 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' D' B' L' F' L F' R U B2
52. 14.64 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 L2 B' U L2 F U'
53. 14.43 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F U' L' D2 L' D2 F L D'
54. 13.15 F2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U F' D2 R F' U2 F D R' F L D2
55. 13.71 R2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D L2 D' B' D R U F' L' D2 L' D' R' L
56. 13.93 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B R2 L2 D R' D L2 D2 B' D2 U'
57. 12.43 D' F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B' D2 F2 R2 D' R' L B U B2
58. 12.24 D' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 R' D L' B D' U B2 U2
59. 14.14 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D' L' F D R B' D F' R' L2 F R'
60. 13.13 R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' F R' D' B' D2 R' D2 B2 U B2 D'
61. 13.41 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R U' F' U2 L D' L2 D' L2
62. 12.55 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 U2 L' F' U B' F2 L U' R B D' U2
63. 13.01 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U F R D' F2 U' L' F2 L F R2 U'
64. 13.32 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B' U L2 U2 R2 D R2 L' U2 F' U'
65. 12.29 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U F R' D U' L2 F2 R F' L2 D U
66. 15.49 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' B' D2 F R D F2 D2 U' B2 R L
67. 14.14 D F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L D' B' D' F2 D R' U' B R' D'
68. 13.94 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' R D2 B' L' D' L' F R' U R U2
69. 12.63 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U L' B F2 D R U2 B2 F U2 R' U'
70. 14.00 U' F2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 D' L D' R' U' B R L U2 F' R' L'
71. 16.24 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B' R2 D2 R' U2 B' L B L' D
72. 13.27 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U L2 B2 U L F2 L2 B' D2 B U L2 F R' D
73. 14.89 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U R B2 F U L' D B D R' D'
74. 13.81 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 B U F' R U2 F2 D2 U' L'
75. 13.26 D' R2 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U F U' B L' B R2 U' F2 U2 R2
76. 12.75 B2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L' B D2 R U R2 B L2 B2
77. 12.41 D' R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' U B2 R2 L U' F2 L2 F' U'
78. 13.47 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 U F2 U B2 R B' R' U' B' F' D U2 R' F2 U
79. 12.85 U R2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 B' L2 F' R L B U' L2 D F' U'
80. 14.58 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D F2 L U' R2 L2 B D L D2 R F'
81. 13.43 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U L B' D' L' F R' F2 R F' R'
82. 11.96 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D U L2 U B R2 L' B' R U2 R B' D' B2 U'
83. 13.97 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 U F2 R2 F U' F R' B D B' U2 F2 R' U'
84. 13.95 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 D L2 D2 R2 B R' D' R' F U B D' F L D2
85. 14.34 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U L2 U2 F L' F U B' U2 R F L U2
86. 11.70 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L F2 L2 U' B' F U
87. 14.10 F2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' U2 F' L2 D' R' L U2 B L2 U'
88. 12.01 D R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 R D L' U' B U B2 F' D' L U
89. 17.42 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B D2 F2 R' D' F2 R L' D F D2
90. 11.98 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D B' L B2 D' U' B L U L2 D' U
91. 13.70 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U R' D B F L' F U B2 L U'
92. 13.22 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 D R' D' U L2 U B2 R' U' B' R U
93. 15.42 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B L' B2 D' U' L' U2 B2 L2 F'
94. 16.05 L2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 D L2 U' L2 U' R L' B' U R D F' L2 B R2 U2
95. 12.36 D' L2 D L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 D2 U2 B' D2 U B L2 D' L' D U B2
96. 13.30 B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F L' B F R U F U2 L U L
97. 14.99 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 B R F' D' B D2 F L' B L2
98. 13.65 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 R' D B F' R2 U L D F' U2
99. 14.47 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D L F' R' D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L D'
100. 12.91 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U' F U2 B' D2 L2 D L U' R U2



PB avg12 and mean100. The mean of the first 25 is sub-13


----------



## qqwref (Apr 12, 2012)

My first ever OH solves were the day of a competition. I probably started out at 2-3 minutes, considering my average (a little later that day) was 1:59.


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 12, 2012)

New average of 12 PB: 13.33


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 12, 2012)

I finally graduated in the Race to Sub-30 thread -- although I still fail to get sub-30 averages quite regularly!

Oh, and I've run two Rubik's cube workshops these past two weeks teaching people badmephisto's beginner's method.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 12, 2012)

11.41 avg100



Spoiler



10.21, 10.63, 10.26, 10.18, 11.14, 9.72, 11.20, 10.64, 11.48, 11.94, 10.96, 12.73, 12.55, 11.81, 13.29, 10.62, 10.09, 12.48, 11.53, 11.21, 12.17, 11.27, 11.15, 11.33, 11.39, 11.59, 11.02, 12.94, 11.36, 12.18, 12.49, 13.42, 10.15, 10.51, (13.71), (9.32), 12.11, 10.97, 11.19, 13.44, 10.59, 12.49, 13.32, 10.85, 10.25, 11.95, 11.12, 12.33, 12.25, 10.25, 12.38, 10.33, 11.72, 11.77, 9.66, 12.17, 12.34, 12.83, 12.41, (9.57), (13.91), (9.11), 11.35, 12.32, (13.66), 9.58, 10.91, 13.09, 10.87, 10.18, 10.20, 11.03, 11.55, 11.73, 10.75, 11.72, 12.20, 12.34, 12.14, 11.25, 12.45, 9.70, 11.16, 12.33, 11.85, 11.54, 10.52, (8.32), 9.72, 11.27, 10.46, (13.57), 10.01, (9.56), 12.41, 9.68, 11.24, 11.49, (13.82), 11.74


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 12, 2012)

11.80 Full step


----------



## soup (Apr 12, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 349.50s, see here
New best for 7*7*7; 915.67s, see here
New best for 8*8*8; 1537.53s, see here


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> My first ever OH solves were the day of a competition. I probably started out at 2-3 minutes, considering my average (a little later that day) was 1:59.


 
wow, so you signed up for OH though you'd never done it before?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> wow, so you signed up for OH though you'd never done it before?


Pretty much. I basically saw people doing OH at the competition, decided I wanted to try it, and practiced until the round


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 13, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Pretty much. I basically saw people doing OH at the competition, decided I wanted to try it, and practiced until the round


 
cool. I'm surprised I didn't mess up on any of the PLL or OLL algs on my first solves.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sub-2 F-perm! 1.99! Alg switch dominated my old 2.55


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 13, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> Sub-2 F-perm! 1.99! Alg switch dominated my old 2.55


 
R' U' F' setup into T-perm with cancellations?


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> R' U' F' setup into T-perm with cancellations?


 
You got it!


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 13, 2012)

PB Pyraminx solve on video (last solve of an Average of 5)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2012)

11.66 realcube avg100... nice 0.02 improvement there.

Out of 209 solves:
DNFs: 1
7: 2
8: 1
9: 16
10: 44
11: 51
12: 43
13: 30
14: 8
15+: 13


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 13, 2012)

not really an accomplishment but an accomplishent in that i actuall practiced OH 24.30 avg of 12 with two counting 26's


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2012)

(40:05.40), 8:49.70, 7:42.41, 6:31.98, (5:23.06) = 7:41.36 avg5

first five 4x4x6 solves


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice. How is the puzzle? And does it shapeshift like a 4x4x4, or are you just solving it like a normal cuboid?


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 13, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> Sub-2 F-perm! 1.99! Alg switch dominated my old 2.55


 
Sweet! I just got sub-3 with that for the first time! My old alg (R' U2 R' d'...) took me like 3.7-4.2, this one takes me 3.0-3.8


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2012)

It's not like it's a guhong or anything but it's definitely speedcubeable. Has a very V6 feel to it.

It's shapeshifting, which is fun. Still not quite settled on a system for doing it yet.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 13, 2012)

Session.
14.14, 14.33, 10.63, 12.72, 10.65, 12.38, 11.58, 13.11, 13.48, (14.54), 11.01, 10.97, 12.62, (9.99)

First timed solves in...months. I usually just do random untimed slow solves nowadays. 11.92 Ao12 at end. Megusta.


----------



## soup (Apr 13, 2012)

New best for 4*4*4; 229.23s. See here


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 13, 2012)

First sub-20 single!: 18.26
hand scramble, accidental 2 look last layer and x-cross.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2012)

1:09.38 3x3x7 solve. Kind of a fluke, but I think I could average somewhat near this once I get more used to these goddamn inner corners...


----------



## ottozing (Apr 13, 2012)

3x3 ao5 = 13.62, 13.16, 13.17, 13.59, 13.36 (not a pb, but really consistant which i consider an "accomplishment")


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 13, 2012)

2 more sub 2s in 4x4, just lubed all my Cubes for German Open tomorrow, I'm so excited


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just scrambled a 7x7 correctly on my first attempt.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 13, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I just scrambled a 7x7 correctly on my first attempt.



Nah, look closely: two of those blue oblique centres are switched -- DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## soup (Apr 13, 2012)

New best for 4*4*4; 197.94s. The result of a lucky scramble. See here


----------



## pady (Apr 13, 2012)

F*ck yeah! First sub10 average ever!!
Average of 5: 9.93
1. 9.63 D' L2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L D2 B2 L B' D2 F2 D B' R
2. (9.46) U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F2 D R' D L2 U' B2 F D R' D'
3. 9.87 U2 R2 D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U R' U2 F' R B2 U L2 U2
4. (10.89) R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 L' B L' D B' D2 R2 U L2 D'
5. 10.28 U2 F' R2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 R' D' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 B' U


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 13, 2012)

YEAH!!!
just did my first ever sub-20 Ao5: 19,36

Also finally learned full OLL 

happyhappy...


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 13, 2012)

number of times: 107/107
best time: 12.81
worst time: 37.04


current avg5: 18.23 (σ = 1.58)
best avg5: 15.96 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 18.05 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: *16.71* (σ = 1.11)

current avg50: 17.94 (σ = 1.97)
best avg50: *17.67*(σ = 1.42)

current avg100: 17.92 (σ = 1.83)
best avg100: *17.84 *(σ = 1.74)

session avg: 17.88 (σ = 1.73)
session mean: 18.14


New PBs are bolded.

I also got a new single PB earlier today. Fullstep 12.12


----------



## soup (Apr 13, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 903.07s; I guess slow and steady wins the race. See here


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 13, 2012)

soup said:


> New best for 7*7*7; 903.07s; I guess slow and steady wins the race. See here


 
Nice! I remember when I got sub-15 for the first time. I bet you can get it within the next 3 solves. I'm still working on sub-10, but I got a 11:53.xx PB yesterday! Old PB was 12:40.xx


----------



## soup (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's one for "best failure":
Failed to make a sub-4 average by 0.33 seconds.



Ickathu said:


> Nice! I remember when I got sub-15 for the first time. I bet you can get it within the next 3 solves. I'm still working on sub-10, but I got a 11:53.xx PB yesterday! Old PB was 12:40.xx



I hope so.. 
I've made a bit of progress so far. My first solve took me about 64 minutes. (First solve). I'd like to think I did decently in 33 days. I've cut down the solve times by 76.6%!


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 13, 2012)

After a full long month, I have finally successfully taught this girl how to solve a cube. She screamed when she did it


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 13, 2012)

PB AO100 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 132/132
best time: 8.55
worst time: 15.31

current avg5: 11.69 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 9.20 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 11.03 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 9.81 (σ = 0.98)

current avg100: 10.64 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 10.58 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 10.73 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 10.78


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 13, 2012)

New PB single. 31.72


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2012)

1:42.44 3x3x9 single.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 13, 2012)

So many accomplishments

New PB average Of 12
39.38


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 13, 2012)

Starting to practice pyra a bit. 
Had a high 3 average of 5 and a low 4 average of 12 floating around in there. Some scrambles I just can't do though >__>

Session average: 5.08


Spoiler



1. 5.67 U L' B' R B' R' U' L R' l r b' u 
2. 4.94 U' B' L' B' U R' L U l' r' b' u' 
3. (8.63) U L' R' L' U' L B' U R r' b u' 
4. 5.79 L B U' L B U' R' B u 
5. 6.09 L B' L' B R B L' R l b' u 
6. 5.34 U' R L' B' L' R' L' B' b 
7. 4.58 U L U' B' U R' B U' l' b u 
8. 3.28 U L' U R L' U' L' R L' r 
9. 5.25 B' U' L' R U' B R U' r' b' u' 
10. 6.05 U' R' B L B R' U L' l' r b' u 
11. 6.98 U L R' L U' B R L l' r' b u' 
12. 3.67 L B' U L' B U' R' L r b' u 
13. 3.92 R U' L R B U B R l' b u 
14. 5.31 R' U L' U' B U' R L l u' 
15. 5.56 U' B' U L B' L' U B' l r b u' 
16. 4.47 R' L B' R B L' R B r' 
17. 7.15 L U R' U L' R L B' l r' b u' 
18. 3.71 U B U' B' U R U' R B' l b' u 
19. (3.04) U B L' U' B' R' B' L l' u 
20. (9.52) L R U R' B' U R' L' l' r' u' 
21. 5.71 U' L R U' R' L B U l' b' 
22. 4.78 U' B R L R B U R' l' u' 
23. 5.34 U R L' B U R' U' L' r b' 
24. 6.76 U R B U L' B U' R B l b' u 
25. 4.78 U' B' L B' L U B' U l' r' b' 
26. 5.89 U L R' L R' L' R B L r' b u 
27. 4.06 U B U L' B L U R' U l' b' u 
28. 5.68 U L R L B L U' L b' u 
29. 5.25 R U' R' B L' R B' R' l r' b u' 
30. 5.28 U L' B' R L B R B L' l 
31. 4.20 U' B' R' L B' U R U' l' r b 
32. 4.24 L' B' L' U' B R L U l r' 
33. 5.37 U' R' L B' R B L R B' l r 
34. 5.35 L' R' L R' B R U' L B l' r b' 
35. 5.26 U' L U L' B U' B L' U r' 
36. 4.02 U R' U' B L' R' U' R l u 
37. 4.75 U L' U' L' U R L U' B' l r' b 
38. 3.49 R L' B R' U L R' L' u' 
39. 3.91 L U L' R' B L U' B' r' b 
40. 5.95 L U' B' U L B U' B l b u 
41. 7.32 L U' B' L' R' U' R' U' l r' b' u' 
42. 5.88 U R L' R L' B L R' l r' b u' 
43. 6.37 U B' R L B' L' U' R l r u' 
44. 3.65 L' B R' L B' R U' R' r' 
45. 5.59 L U R L' R' B R' L l r 
46. 3.50 L' U' B L' R B' U' L r b' u' 
47. 5.22 R U R' L U' L R' U' l b' 
48. 5.60 B R' B' U' B' L U' B' l r b u' 
49. 3.58 U' L' R' L' B' L' R' U' r u' 
50. 5.23 R L' B R' L B' L B' l r' b' 
51. 4.18 U R' L B U' R U' B' l b' u 
52. (3.20) L' R L R' B U' R B l' r' 
53. (7.75) U' L' U B' U' B' U' L' B' b u 
54. 5.02 U L' R' B' U R' L' U' L' l' r' u' 
55. 4.77 L R U L' R B' L' U l' r' u' 
56. (9.66) U' L B' L U' R' B U' r b u 
57. 5.03 R B R B' U R' B L r b u 
58. 5.53 L B' L U' R B' R B' L l b 
59. 5.42 U B' U R' L U B U L' l r b u' 
60. 3.86 U B' U L B' L' R' B r b' u 
61. 3.35 U B' R L U' B' L R' b' u' 
62. 4.61 U' L U' B' L R B L' b' u' 
63. 3.66 U' R B L' B R' L B l r b 
64. 4.39 B L' R' U L' U B' L' l' r b u 
65. 4.38 B L' U' R L' R' L' R' l' b u 
66. 6.40 U' B' U' R' B L' R L' R l' r b' u' 
67. 4.34 R' L U R' L R U R l' r' u 
68. 3.94 U B' L' R' B R' U R l' b u 
69. 4.91 U R' L R' B U' R B' l' b' 
70. 4.26 U L U' R' B R B' R' l' r' b 
71. (2.70) R' B' R U L U B L l' 
72. 5.81 B U' B U R L R' B l' r' b u 
73. 3.74 L' R' L B R' L B L r 
74. 5.56 L U' L' R' L' U' B R u' 
75. 6.13 U' B' L' U R' B L' R r b' u' 
76. 6.75 U R' L' U' L B R' L R' l b u 
77. 5.87 L' R' B L' R B' L' R' l' r b' u 
78. 5.60 U L' U B' R L' U B r' 
79. 4.14 R B' R L' R' U B R r b' u 
80. 6.07 U L' U L' R' U' B R l r' b' u' 
81. 5.79 U' B L' R' B R' L' R l r' b 
82. 3.85 R B R' B' U L' R' L' r' b' 
83. (3.05) L R' L B' R' L' R L' l r b u' 
84. 5.60 L U L' U' R' B U' B r b 
85. 3.73 U' L U' B U' B' U B l r u' 
86. 5.86 U R' L' B R' L B R l' 
87. 7.68 U B L' B L' U' B L' R u 
88. 5.82 U' B R' L U L R' L' r' b 
89. (7.90) L R L' U B U' B U l b' u' 
90. 7.06 L R' U' L B U B U r' b' u 
91. 3.79 R' L' R L' B' R' U' B' r' 
92. 5.32 U L U B' L B' U R' L' r' u' 
93. 5.12 R' L' U R L B R B l b u 
94. 7.00 U R U B' L' U B' L l' b 
95. 4.00 U R B U' L' R B' R l' r' b' u' 
96. 4.70 U B L R L B' L R l r 
97. (3.09) L R B R' B U' B L' l' b' u' 
98. 3.26 U' L' R' B R' B' R' U' r u' 
99. 5.84 U' L R' L B R' L R l r b' u 
100. 5.21 U' B' U' B' R' U' B R' l r b u'


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 13, 2012)

All PLLs sub-3 Ao12 

Sub-2 Ao12: Ua,Ub,Ja,T,H,Aa,Ab


----------



## soup (Apr 13, 2012)

New best for 9*9*9; 1997.49s, first solve under 2000 seconds. See here


----------



## Julian (Apr 13, 2012)

8.94 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U' R D' R U2 R2 U L D' B'

F D L' D R2
U L' U2 L U' L' U' L
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' L U' L'
U y' R U R U2 y R U R'
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R'

Eido U2' FTW


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2012)

First time doing a typing test with Dvorak key layout and got a 5.49 WPM!

Edit: Second time I got a 7.98 and I am typing this part using Dvorak.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 13, 2012)

awesome:
Best average of 5: 23.42
19-23 - (29.87) 19.23 25.27 (17.45) 25.75

Best average of 12: 25.30
11-22 - 23.99 25.98 26.04 21.68 (31.71) 23.65 27.69 29.64 29.87 19.23 25.27 (17.45)

17.45 is pb single. it and 19.23 and another 18.xy, in the same session, are my only sub-20 singles. ever.
im on a roll here.


oh my. my averages are just going down. and more down. no need to post more because I didn't get any better singles.


----------



## soup (Apr 14, 2012)

1: New best for 5*5*5; 343.10s. Got the easiest case (middle-edge parity). See here

2: New best for standard cube!! *66.83s*; See here

I'm very excited about this one.. I might be looking at a sub-minute solve soon.

3: Another "best failure":

I was close to breaking my record average for standard cube..
See here for current single and average records, and see here for my attempt to break the record..
I failed.. by 0.07 seconds...

4: New best for 7*7*7; 887.51s! Got a sub-15! See here


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2012)

pb ao12 and ao5 for 2x2

3.80, 5.55, 3.47, 4.92, 3.37, 3.79, *3.07, 2.39, 4.59, 3.10, 2.81,* 3.85 (i bolded the ao5)

best avg5: 2.99 (σ = 0.13)
session avg: 3.68 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 3.72


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 14, 2012)

10:42.07 7x7 probably near sub without a pop.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2012)

5x5x5 average of 12: 1:44.34 

1:43.91, (1:49.89), 1:37.87, 1:43.37, 1:45.58, 1:41.42, (1:26.75), 1:38.97, 1:46.82, 1:49.11, 1:47.07, 1:49.24

The single is a PB by 8 seconds.


----------



## soup (Apr 14, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 332.08s. See here

Edit: Sub-6 avg. for 5*5*5; See here


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 14, 2012)

Officially learned full OLL.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 14, 2012)

Did a relay of all my cubes in 2:10:25.94







RNewms27 said:


> Officially learned full OLL.


 
Awesome.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

New PB single and average 10/12 

38.60, 37.75, {30.91}, 37.23, 36.74, (43.58), 39.39, 39.39, 42.39, 34.61, 43.20, 38.01

Average 38.72
PB 30.91

yes I did get two exact same times exactly next to each other. go figure


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 14, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Did a relay of all my cubes in 2:10:25.94



Would have been better if it was longer. Could we have a list of the puzzles?


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 14, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Would have been better if it was longer. Could we have a list of the puzzles?


 
I know. First time using the timelapse feature on my recording software and it made it way faster than it should have. I did all the math (assuming 24fps rate) and it should've been 3-4 minutes... Sigh.


Spoiler



LingAo magic
rubiks magic
f2
super floppy
qj pyraminx
chinaminx
cubetwist sq1
lanlan 2x2 dodecahedron
axis cube
skewb
rex cube
master pyramorphinx
3x3x7
2 mozhi keychain 2x2s
rubiks 3x3 keychain
colored lunhui
guhong v1
lingyun v2
zhanchi
vcube 7
ghost hand 2x2
2x3x3
pie 2x3x3
type c 2x2
christmas picture cube
rubiks 5x5
curvy copter
mf8 super sq1
1x1
mf8 square 1 v2
shengshou 4x4 v1
shengshou 4x4 v2
shengshou 5x5
shengshou 6x6


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 14, 2012)

Square 1 Cubeshape, CO, and EO.

(29.68[EO skip]), (51.06), 34.06, 35.14, 34.28 = 34.49

Really it depends if I get alg amnesia, which I did on the first two. The first one should've been low 20s.


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 14, 2012)

My 5x5 Single PB was 3:17.xy yesterday, this morning I got a 2:59.xy. Next solve, I get a 2:34.xy, Insanity!


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Square 1 Cubeshape, CO, and EO.
> 
> (29.68[EO skip]), (51.06), 34.06, 35.14, 34.28 = 34.49
> 
> Really it depends if I get alg amnesia, which I did on the first two. The first one should've been low 20s.


 

I have just learned Cubeshape, CO, EO and CP.

I average about 40 seconds. I think we are having the same speed


----------



## HeyCuber (Apr 14, 2012)

Almost sub-25 average of 5: 25.74 (σ = 0.53)

(22.98), (27.89), 25.99, 25.13, 26.10

I've been lazy and not practiced OLL or anything else, just solving. It looks like I'm doing good progress, though!


----------



## timeless (Apr 14, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh ao5: 28.51 - no pll skips, orange/red cross
> 1. 30.51 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L B2 D' L F' R U2 B2 R
> 2. 27.44 F2 U D' L' B' L F' D2 R D F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2
> 3. (25.92) D' B2 R' D' R' F2 U D2 B U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U2
> ...


 
oh Ao5: 28.43 (σ = 0.28) got distracted after 5th solve,
1. (30.12) F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U' R' F U2 L F L2 D U' L2 R2
2. (27.35) F2 L' B L2 B R2 L' U' B R' D L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2
3. 28.35 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U B' R' D2 U L' U2 B D B F' L'
4. 28.75 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B F2 L' B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 R2
5. 28.20 F D2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D L' B2 D U2 R2 F' L' U2 R2


----------



## soup (Apr 14, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; 632.57s.. Only beat the record by 0.32 seconds.. Sorry folks, forgot to take the screenshot..


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 14, 2012)

Pb Ao5, 12, and 100

11.71 (10.58, 11.52, (10.46), (13.46), 13.02)
13.16 (11.88, 13.18, 11.96, 13.86, 15.15, (15.93), 15.80, 14.16, 10.58, 11.52, (10.46), 13.46)
14.93

The Ao5 was so lucky, I think there were three PLL skips. Maybe two.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 14, 2012)

Best Average of 5: 16.61 
σ: 2.81
Best Time: 15.67
Worst Time: 21.04
Individual Times:
15.98, (15.67), (21.04), 15.80, 18.04

I got excited with 3 15s and flipped when my last solve OLL was done at 15. Still PB


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2012)

3x3x1+3x3x3+3x3x5+3x3x7+3x3x9 in 4:20.33 

(To be fair, though, I did simulate the 3x3x1 on a 3x3x3. I think my floppy cube is at home.)


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 14, 2012)

New pb on 7x7 17:12:51. Beat my old pb pretty hard  was 20:21:xy


----------



## soup (Apr 15, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; 549.04s! First sub-10 solve! See here



SittingDeath said:


> New pb on 7x7 17:12:51. Beat my old pb pretty hard  was 20:21:xy



It took you 17 hours to solve?  :confused:


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 15, 2012)

Yay, finally a WCA ID/page. <3


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 15, 2012)

1.1 magic PB  Absolutely ecstatic right now.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 15, 2012)

I learned a G-perm.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 15, 2012)

number of times: 20/20
best time: 1:08.58
worst time: 1:42.32

current avg5: 1:18.08 (σ = 1.85)
best avg5: 1:16.09 (σ = 0.94) -- PB by 7 seconds

current avg12: 1:22.70 (σ = 6.70)
best avg12: 1:21.37 (σ = 6.42) -- PB by 7 seconds

session avg: 1:25.19 (σ = 8.88)
session mean: 1:25.22


I think I average sub 1:30 now...
Not sure if because of Florians mod, tons of 5x5 the other day, or just randomly lucky.



EDIT: 4x4


----------



## ottozing (Apr 15, 2012)

2x2 ao5 and 12 pb

2.62, 3.28, 5.75, 4.70, 2.94, 2.45, 4.54, 2.84, 2.62, 2.57, 2.92, 5.01 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.45
worst time: 5.75

current avg5: 2.79 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 2.68 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 3.40 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 3.40 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 3.40 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 3.52

heres the scrambles (they're from the 2x2 race thread)

1. R' U2 F R U R2 U' F2 R F' R2 U2
2. F2 U' F U' F' U' R' F U R2 F2 R'
3. R2 F R U F R2 U' R' F' U' F' U'
4. F2 U F' R' U' R U' F' U R2 U' R'
5. R' F2 R F2 R U' F U F U' R2 F2
6. R' F2 R' F R F U F2 R2 U F2 U'
7. F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F U R2 U2 R'
8. R F' U' R F' R U2 R' F2 R' F U2
9. R2 U R' U2 R' U R F R2 F' U2 R'
10. U R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F' R2 U
11. R2 F' R F R F U' F U' F' U R'
12. F2 U' F U R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' R U


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 15, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I learned a G-perm.


 
You actually gave in... 0_0


----------



## soup (Apr 15, 2012)

New best for 11*11*11; 3848.17s; See here

Edit: Broke sub-14 for 7*7*7; 832.42s; See here


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 15, 2012)

Complete assembly of my SSv3 4x4 in 14:52.19

Yay sub-15.


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Complete assembly of my SSv3 4x4 in 14:52.19
> 
> Yay sub-15.


 
That gives me an idea. I might take apart my 2x2-8x8, put them in a box, shake it, then see how long it takes to put back together.


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 15, 2012)

soup said:


> It took you 17 hours to solve?  :confused:


Whoa that would be really bad  nah 17 mins.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 15, 2012)

1:36.17, 1:23.96, (1:20.48), 1:36.99, 1:29.34, 1:26.67, (1:39.32), 1:27.75, 1:31.47, 1:36.86, 1:25.95, 1:21.54

= 1:29.67

4x4

Nowhere near PB but it means I'm back down to my normal average.
Thanks to a small mod and CRC.
Amazing how much faster lube makes things.


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2012)

I learned 12 CLL's in a day(12 hours actually). I guess I will be done learning all of COLL, CLL, EG-1, and EG-2 in two weeks!


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 15, 2012)

2.15ish 2x2 average of 50 and 2.0x average of 25. As usual, failed the average of 100. 
Edit: Another fail average of 100, 2.28. 480 solves so far today.
Edit: Failed some more averages of 100, and got another 2.22. Also, a total of 723 2x2 solves today. Median (because average and mean are DNFs) is 2.21, which is the same time as my average of 100 PB, which I have got twice now.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 15, 2012)

8.94 3x3 non-lucky single 

U' D R2 D R2 F D2 U2 L B' R2 L U F' U2 F D L' R2 D' B D2 B' L2 B'

Inspection: x2 y
Cross: R' U2 L2 D
First pair: R U' R' U y' R' U' R
Second pair: R U' R'
Third pair: y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
Fourth pair: y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

55/8.94 = 6.15 tps

Edit: managed to rolled a *13.37* avg 12 haha.

15.28, 18.44, 13.85, 8.94, 12.92, 11.57, 14.36, 15.03, 11.00, 12.38, 14.09, 13.19


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 15, 2012)

1:05.41 r2 U' R u' R D2 B u2 R2 r B2 u' F2 U2 D u L' D2 u2 U f r2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 r' B' r' L2 U2 r2 f2 F' R2 r f'

PB 4x4 single


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 15, 2012)

Finished learning CLL 

Probably will not use it much...

Managed to get a 3.67 avg 12 and a 2.85 avg 5 though (meh)
Will still be using guimond most of the time.

Edit: Guimond 2x2 
2.05, 3.05, 2.92, 2.95, 3.18, (4.74), (1.44), 3.19, 3.03, 2.36, 1.93, 2.16 = 2.68 average of 12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.68
1. 2.05 U2 R U2 F U' R U' R F2 
2. 3.05 F2 R U' F2 U F R2 F2 U' 
3. 2.92 F R U' R F R2 U' F2 R' U' 
4. 2.95 F2 R' F U' R2 U F U2 R' 
5. 3.18 R U' R' F2 U2 F' R' U F' 
6. (4.74) U' F' R' U' F R U2 F' U2 
7. (1.44) R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F R2 U' R' 
8. 3.19 R' F' U2 F R2 F U R2 U' 
9. 3.03 F R U2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 
10. 2.36 U' F R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U 
11. 1.93 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R' 
12. 2.16 R F' R2 F' R U R' F2 R'


----------



## Hershey (Apr 15, 2012)

*Roux*

Average of 5: 18.84
1. 17.89 B2 U2 F' B' D B F' R' B' U' B U' F2 U R' B' R' L2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 
2. 22.10 B2 D L' B' R' B2 F' L' U' D' B' F2 R U R F U' D B' U B' F' L2 D B' 
3. 16.54 D2 U R D U F2 L2 B F2 L' D2 L R U2 L2 B2 F R2 L' U L2 R D B2 R2 
4. (22.83) B2 F2 R2 D L B F L2 R F' L' U R2 D2 B L2 D' B2 L F B R2 U2 F2 U2 
5. (14.83) B2 U F2 D' F' D F' U D' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 L2 F R' B' R' F U' D2 B' U2 

Roux is so fun.


----------



## soup (Apr 15, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 321s. Round-numbered solve time. 
See here

Ed: New best for Pocket Cube; 31.07s. See here


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 15, 2012)

Got a sub 25 avg official!
Died a 7 average official!
Got a PB on 5x5 Official!
Screwed 4x4 up badly (still sat next to mats during the wr though )!
Wasn't last on Square-1!

Huge success in german Open


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 15, 2012)

Got my official PB avg today, 10.00 (9.996 lol) which was the winning average 
Also got my first sub minute 4x4 solve at the comp.


----------



## Riley (Apr 16, 2012)

Almost NL 3x3 pb, 9.18.
Scramble: D' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 F' D2 L R F U R' F' U R2
x2 // inspection
U' L F R' F D' U' L D // Cross
L' U' L // F2L 1 (unintended)
R' U' R // F2L 2
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 3
R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 M2' U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // PLL
50 HTM / 9.18 seconds = 5.45 tps

Also, another 9 five solves later! Bad average though, low 13.


----------



## Julian (Apr 16, 2012)

9.78 D2 L2 F' R2 B F' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 D L R D' F L' F' D'

z2 R2 F R D F U2 y' R U' R' D
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' L U' L U' L' U L
U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L'
U2 f R U R' U' f'
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

61 HTM @ 6.24 TPS (PB, I think)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2012)

Julian said:


> 9.78 D2 L2 F' R2 B F' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 D L R D' F L' F' D'
> 
> z2 R2 F R D F U2 y' R U' R' D
> U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
> ...


 
PB tps?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 16, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Got my official PB avg today, 10.00 (9.996 lol) which was the winning average
> Also got my first sub minute 4x4 solve at the comp.


 
what 4x4 method do you use?

btw nice job on the roux average


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 16, 2012)

actually gonna try relearn sq-1 for the fourth time:L i learn and dont practice and forget


----------



## Julian (Apr 16, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> PB tps?


I think.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 16, 2012)

I successfully lubed all of my puzzles without breaking anything on the (partial) disassembly. Had a close call with the Pyraminx though.

Lan Lan 2x2 - Even better than before! Lube did exactly what it's supposed to.
ZhanChi - Finally this thing is living up to the expectations I had for it almost a year ago. Godly. I wonder if modding this thing would make it any better.
SSv3 4x4 - OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG The lube along with a small mod has reduced lockups tremendously and omg this is just amazing. Corner cutting is better too thanks to the mod! And of course, it's a billion times better. This is hands down the best puzzle I've ever held. Out of anything. <333 When I completely mod this it'll be insane.
SS 5x5 - Meh. Turns a little faster but it pops a lot now. That's probably due to my tensioning, though. Corner cutting isn't good, and I'm too lazy to mod this thing.
Mf8 Sq-1 (ball core) - Cool. Turning is so much easier! I could barely do a (1,0) without using my whole hand when I first got it out of the box. Now it turns like a dream but pops more often.
QJ Pyra - :O If I actually get good at Pyra, I'll have good puzzle to use now! I feel like I can turn as fast as Odder now  Tips are good now too; I dabbed some lube under them.

And my FII and Stickerless GuHong from Bapao were already lubed by him, but once that runs out I'm sure they'll be great with my lube.

CRC Heavy Duty Silicone, by the way.


----------



## emolover (Apr 16, 2012)

You should try silicon oil like shock oil or lubix it is even better than CRC or Jig-a-loo.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh hush you. I'm perfectly happy with CRC, it's amazing. I can't even begin to describe how perfect my 4x4 and Pyra are. Especially the 4x4.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 16, 2012)

3x3
number of times: 751/751
best time: 10.46
worst time: 19.81

current mo3: 15.45 (σ = 0.95)
best mo3: 10.85 (σ = 0.58)

current avg5: 14.88 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 11.71 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 15.01 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 13.10 (σ = 1.34)

current avg50: 14.89 (σ = 0.96)
best avg50: 14.53 (σ = 1.51)

current avg100: 14.79 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 14.68 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 15.65 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 15.62



Spoiler



13.61, 15.65, 13.47, 16.63, 16.36, 17.09, 17.71, 19.15, 15.94, 14.61, 18.02, 17.83, 19.81, 18.68, 16.27, 17.53, 18.41, 19.44, 17.69, 16.00, 18.97, 18.58, 14.46, 19.19, 16.44, 17.53, 16.59, 18.69, 16.33, 15.59, 17.58, 15.31, 16.30, 18.30, 19.27, 18.15, 15.50, 18.68, 15.71, 16.94, 17.58, 14.90, 15.00, 18.96, 16.28, 16.66, 15.61, 14.90, 14.96, 12.40, 15.72, 14.31, 16.93, 18.15, 12.94, 18.68, 18.77, 13.88, 15.97, 17.33, 18.52, 18.28, 14.15, 17.15, 17.34, 17.78, 13.86, 16.65, 17.88, 16.66, 16.58, 16.03, 15.75, 18.96, 15.43, 18.63, 17.96, 15.16, 14.16, 15.75, 17.31, 18.16, 17.33, 15.31, 15.52, 18.63, 15.91, 18.34, 12.55, 14.52, 15.08, 18.80, 16.16, 16.59, 17.68, 18.50, 17.93, 15.52, 16.59, 14.19, 14.63, 13.22, 13.61, 17.03, 16.58, 18.75, 18.09, 17.65, 17.88, 19.03, 14.11, 15.55, 15.16, 16.09, 18.66, 14.27, 17.25, 16.97, 17.19, 17.61, 14.66, 17.90, 15.75, 14.93, 15.56, 14.46, 17.84, 17.84, 17.15, 18.18, 16.18, 17.81, 16.08, 15.66, 19.08, 14.53, 14.25, 16.77, 16.69, 14.27, 14.59, 17.40, 17.18, 16.38, 18.56, 16.84, 16.13, 17.08, 14.66, 17.34, 17.31, 17.77, 14.63, 17.16, 17.38, 13.96, 17.52, 16.31, 16.71, 18.15, 14.72, 14.97, 16.78, 14.30, 15.96, 14.66, 16.66, 14.80, 16.59, 17.36, 15.88, 16.27, 17.97, 11.86, 16.86, 15.69, 16.83, 15.81, 17.94, 18.90, 15.43, 17.19, 15.83, 15.44, 12.72, 17.06, 15.96, 17.97, 16.25, 14.84, 18.16, 18.88, 14.91, 16.09, 15.72, 14.56, 17.30, 17.22, 16.11, 15.00, 17.63, 18.58, 17.97, 16.08, 14.61, 13.52, 16.84, 14.25, 13.21, 16.11, 13.19, 17.44, 16.66, 14.11, 16.15, 15.65, 16.30, 14.66, 13.83, 15.72, 16.11, 16.61, 15.56, 16.93, 17.59, 14.75, 16.75, 15.02, 15.63, 14.61, 15.41, 15.25, 13.72, 14.06, 14.36, 18.09, 17.90, 14.72, 15.34, 14.21, 12.41, 15.83, 15.61, 14.72, 15.41, 11.63, 14.94, 12.25, 14.43, 14.36, 12.38, 14.52, 16.41, 11.13, 16.81, 16.03, 13.25, 18.28, 18.27, 15.61, 17.44, 13.34, 14.80, 14.78, 16.84, 14.56, 17.00, 14.55, 16.81, 16.18, 15.71, 14.84, 14.58, 15.88, 15.03, 17.03, 14.19, 17.05, 17.03, 15.53, 16.77, 14.11, 15.56, 15.91, 13.88, 16.40, 16.31, 16.77, 14.80, 16.09, 15.63, 15.30, 17.91, 16.25, 15.08, 15.31, 16.22, 14.43, 15.00, 15.75, 17.06, 13.77, 14.88, 15.00, 11.90, 16.02, 18.03, 15.25, 12.61, 16.40, 17.15, 13.11, 15.02, 17.40, 17.34, 14.77, 14.53, 14.88, 17.18, 16.46, 13.53, 17.19, 17.88, 17.09, 13.71, 14.71, 14.03, 16.81, 15.96, 16.00, 13.25, 13.63, 17.00, 15.91, 13.81, 15.90, 16.83, 13.58, 16.86, 12.94, 13.86, 16.44, 15.52, 16.47, 16.30, 15.28, 14.71, 17.59, 17.46, 15.30, 15.63, 15.71, 14.97, 16.94, 17.44, 17.66, 14.08, 15.40, 16.75, 17.84, 14.81, 16.27, 13.91, 15.08, 15.43, 15.65, 14.81, 13.81, 16.03, 15.02, 12.88, 16.83, 18.27, 14.71, 13.43, 18.65, 18.44, 12.34, 16.25, 17.50, 17.15, 11.03, 16.53, 15.77, 17.21, 15.88, 16.40, 17.58, 13.16, 16.97, 13.77, 15.33, 15.19, 16.59, 17.31, 16.19, 14.02, 16.91, 16.52, 15.52, 16.68, 16.78, 18.47, 16.33, 15.59, 17.13, 12.77, 14.38, 15.81, 14.19, 17.02, 14.06, 15.53, 13.68, 16.28, 14.46, 14.71, 16.44, 16.25, 16.90, 16.40, 16.08, 13.84, 17.08, 14.68, 15.94, 14.46, 15.18, 14.40, 15.30, 12.63, 14.94, 15.66, 14.94, 16.46, 17.65, 14.94, 16.84, 16.16, 17.71, 16.93, 17.91, 16.28, 17.05, 17.18, 14.78, 17.68, 13.27, 11.08, 17.34, 15.53, 15.38, 15.83, 17.06, 15.11, 12.47, 17.94, 14.90, 16.69, 15.02, 13.46, 18.05, 16.43, 16.02, 16.75, 15.31, 14.97, 15.40, 13.91, 15.08, 15.84, 16.25, 14.19, 15.53, 16.78, 15.41, 13.03, 14.33, 15.06, 16.11, 16.88, 16.61, 16.43, 16.16, 13.96, 15.97, 16.05, 13.83, 14.21, 16.41, 16.81, 14.81, 14.72, 17.97, 12.69, 15.16, 16.68, 14.30, 16.77, 14.52, 14.94, 15.41, 16.58, 14.93, 14.13, 14.81, 15.91, 14.86, 16.69, 16.22, 13.88, 14.46, 14.09, 16.34, 16.13, 17.36, 14.46, 15.06, 15.31, 14.50, 15.90, 14.71, 15.44, 14.58, 13.53, 15.56, 14.77, 16.16, 14.47, 16.22, 16.83, 13.11, 13.38, 16.81, 16.00, 13.77, 14.86, 15.19, 15.90, 13.93, 16.81, 15.55, 17.77, 15.00, 16.15, 16.22, 14.11, 15.13, 15.97, 13.75, 16.28, 16.61, 16.75, 14.68, 16.19, 17.84, 15.81, 15.08, 16.27, 14.31, 16.59, 16.33, 15.97, 16.65, 16.34, 13.34, 14.16, 14.47, 14.05, 16.50, 13.03, 16.28, 15.80, 14.52, 17.03, 15.36, 16.08, 13.30, 13.09, 14.66, 13.15, 13.81, 13.88, 15.52, 14.03, 12.59, 13.53, 14.93, 15.84, 14.97, 16.73, 15.61, 14.96, 19.54, 19.08, 13.89+, 14.14, 15.00, 16.13, 13.52, 18.00, 14.79, 16.63, 14.84, 16.50, 13.40, 14.63, 15.13, 16.34, 15.44, 14.50, 15.02, 15.47, 15.05, 15.88, 14.88, 14.13, 15.11, 16.53, 14.38, 17.00, 14.95, 15.27, 13.80, 14.91, 12.86, 16.08, 15.91, 15.15, 16.13, 13.86, 16.90, 12.75, 15.53, 16.93, 16.52, 16.22, 15.31, 13.00, 16.53, 14.61, 14.84, 15.61, 14.84, 15.11, 15.59, 15.09, 11.88, 13.18, 11.96, 13.86, 15.15, 15.93, 15.80, 14.16, 10.58, 11.52, 10.46, 13.46, 13.02, 13.91, 14.80, 12.41, 12.68, 16.46, 14.50, 16.66, 14.88, 15.65, 14.80, 16.71, 12.86, 15.94, 13.65, 15.84, 13.69, 11.09, 15.38, 16.65, 15.66, 14.46, 15.18, 16.80, 16.77, 12.80, 16.31, 15.56, 14.53, 16.03, 17.31, 14.36, 16.72, 15.03, 10.52, 13.96, 14.96, 16.50, 15.03, 11.50, 15.03, 14.96, 16.88, 14.03, 14.56, 14.47, 14.43, 12.06, 15.78, 14.34, 15.40, 14.46, 14.25, 14.30, 12.33, 14.65, 15.15, 15.84, 14.58, 15.68, 14.03, 15.81, 13.25, 15.69, 15.08, 13.27, 15.31, 16.68, 15.91, 13.96, 15.78, 14.55, 14.25, 16.86, 16.63, 15.09, 15.34, 11.94, 14.75, 15.71, 16.13, 15.77, 15.56, 14.90, 14.02, 10.52, 16.27, 12.80, 14.75, 14.58, 16.46, 15.31


----------



## emolover (Apr 16, 2012)

Just pulled a 7 page(1400 word) essay out my ass on authors Poe influenced in two hours. It really should be Poe's influence on Stephen King and other writers but that wouldn't work well with the teacher I presumably.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 16, 2012)

sub 14 ao12 for 3x3

12: 00:12.27 x 
11: 00:18.32 x 
10: 00:12.76 x 
9: 00:12.54 x 
8: 00:12.93 x 
7: 00:13.20 x 
6: 00:14.04 x 
5: 00:19.58 x 
4: 00:13.74 x 
3: 00:14.41 x 
2: 00:12.63 x 
1: 00:13.98 x 


Average: 00:14.20
Best: 00:12.27 
Avg. 5: 00:13.76
3 of 5: 00:12.74 
Avg. 10: 00:14.38
10 of 12: 00:13.85 

YAY :3


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 16, 2012)

emolover said:


> Just pulled a 7 page(1400 word) essay out my ass on authors Poe influenced in two hours. It really should be Poe's influence on Stephen King and other writers but that wouldn't work well with the teacher I presumably.



Interesting. I'd read it.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 16, 2012)

4x4 assembly : 11:06.

No, this was not planned. I just popped during a solve. xD


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 16, 2012)

ottozing said:


> what 4x4 method do you use?
> 
> btw nice job on the roux average


 
Either Meyer without solving two centres first or K4


----------



## Florian (Apr 16, 2012)

Average of 12: 5.02
1. 4.95 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R2 
2. (6.18) R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R' 
3. 3.63 R U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R 
4. 4.44 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
5. 5.45 R2 U2 R U R' U R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R 
6. (3.55) R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' 
7. 4.81 U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R U' R U' R2 U' 
8. 4.89 U R' U' R2 U R U2 R U R U R U R U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 
9. 5.65 R2 U2 R U R U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R2 
10. 5.70 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U R2 U' 
11. 5.21 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U R U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' 
12. 5.47 U2 R2 U R2 U R U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R U R U' R U R' U2 

What is UWR?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 16, 2012)

sub 13 ao5 3x3

16.94, 12.95, 10.98, 10.06, 14.60 
avg5: 12.84 (σ = 1.48) 

=D


----------



## Escher (Apr 16, 2012)

Florian said:


> What is UWR?


 
Michal and Feliks have around 3.8, I have a 4.1ish I think, Woner has 4.5. Presumably a few others have also done similar...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 16, 2012)

You guys are too fast, my best 2gen avg12 is like 5.7 ;_;

Anyway, here's a good lucky solve (but not my best):
7.42 - D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 F' D2 R B R U B D' R B' F' L2


Spoiler



cross: y2 x' L D2 U' R' U2 x' D
F2L1: y' U L' U L
F2L2: y U2 R' U' R
F2L3: U' L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L4: y' R' U R
PLL: U y' R2 U' R' U R U' y' r' U' R U' R' U' L U
40 htm = 5.39 tps


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 16, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Oh hush you. I'm perfectly happy with CRC, it's amazing. I can't even begin to describe how perfect my 4x4 and Pyra are. Especially the 4x4.


 
That's what I thought.
Then I tried lubix.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm still pretty slow at recognizing the cases, but I think I have Ortega down.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 17, 2012)

my first ever sq-1 avg of 12: 1:28.28 LOL sub 1:30 though


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 17, 2012)

New average of 12 PB (3x3)
1. 16.56 L U2 F2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 L D B' F2 L' B2 U L' F' D2 L 
2. 15.61 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 D2 R D F2 R2 F L' U' B' D B' U' 
3. 16.47 D2 R' B2 U2 L R2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 B R' D L' R F D2 R U2 B2 
4. 15.11 F D F2 R2 U R F2 D' B' R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 
5. 17.39 D R2 B2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F R F' D U2 B' F' U R' U 
6. (19.95) F2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 L B U' L U2 L B2 F R' 
7. 16.15 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D R2 U R U2 R' D2 F2 R U' B' D2 U' 
8. 18.34 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F L2 F U F2 R' U2 L' F' R2 B R' 
9. 15.08 D' B' L U R U2 L2 F D' F2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' 
10. 15.30 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 F D' R F R D' B' F2 
11. (12.70) U2 B' U2 B2 F L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D R2 B' R' F' L U' L2 B' U' 
12. 16.89 B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L' F' U2 F U B U' R2 D R' 

=16.29

Also, I got a 26.43 OH Single today 
EDIT: 2 solves later 23.28 single.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2012)

pb ao12 and ao5 for 3x3 one handed

26.55, 27.47, 32.41, 25.78, 25.83, 26.86, 28.05, 33.92, 23.72, 25.33, 21.84, 21.39 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.39
worst time: 33.92

current avg5: 23.63 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 23.63 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 26.38 (σ = 2.65)
best avg12: 26.38 (σ = 2.65)


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 17, 2012)

Just for fun, a PB post.

Puzzle: single/avg5/avg12/avg100/avg1000
3x3: 8.71/10.76/11.70/12.95/13.68
4x4: 41.22/47.86/49.47/54.66
5x5: 1:10.99/1:22.04/1:26.96/1:30.08
6x6: 2:30.41/2:49.12/2:56.95/3:05.21
7x7: 3:50.31/4:04.29/4:24.16/4:32.73
Megaminx: 56.47/1:03.97/1:09.56/1:13.67
OH: 16.24/19.73/21.86/24.47
3BLD: 2:05.38
2-4: 1:03.96
2-5: 2:42.71
2-7: 10:51.81

Virtual cubes:

3x3: 9.66/14.48/17.58
4x4: 42.21
5x5: 1:13.41/1:24.44/1:26.41
6x6: 2:31
7x7: 3:30
8x8: 8:16
9x9: 12.38
Megaminx: 1:18/1:37.315/1:45.361
Gigaminx: 11:38/13:0x


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2012)

pb 2x2 ao5. NON ROLLING :0

2.67
2.41
2.43
4.32
3.57

average = 2.89

:3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3 :3

EDIT:48.89 4x4 solve


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 17, 2012)

Got my SS 4x4 and I broke my pb like Ten times yesterday


Spoiler



02:02.36 L' Fw2 B' U Dw' D' Lw2 R' F' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 U Uw2 Dw Rw D' B' L' Lw' Dw2 D2 Rw2 F2 L2 Lw' D Lw' U Uw Bw Lw2 F Rw2 U2 Dw' D' Lw2 R'
01:52.80 Dw' D2 Fw' U F' Bw' B2 Lw Uw B' Lw Fw Uw F Dw' L2 Lw' Bw' B' U2 Uw' Bw2 L2 R' U2 F2 Bw Lw' Rw R' U Uw Dw D L' D' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Rw2
02:15.15 Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 F' Fw Bw2 U Bw' Rw' R2 U' Uw Fw2 U2 B' Lw2 Bw2 U' R' F2 D B Dw B2 Dw' Rw U Fw B' R2 Dw' Bw' U2 L2 Fw Bw' Dw2 F' B' Dw'
02:08.62 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Dw Lw Rw2 R' F D2 Lw' Fw2 U' Bw' Dw D Rw' U' R' U F Dw2 Fw2 Rw B' L2 Dw Fw2 U' Dw D' L' R' B Dw' Rw' Fw' U2 D2 Lw'
01:53.62 Fw' Bw U2 Uw D' R' F U2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 B R Fw2 U Lw2 F2 Bw' B' Uw' Lw Bw' U2 Bw B2 D Lw' B Dw L Uw2 Rw Dw2 L2 Uw Lw' D' L2 Fw' Uw2
02:24.82 Rw2 U2 D Lw2 U2 Dw' L2 U' F' Rw2 U' Uw D2 L U Dw Rw R2 Uw2 Lw U' Bw U2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 U' F' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 F' L' U2 Uw Dw L' R Bw
01:51.38 F Fw' Dw' F' Bw' L2 Fw Bw2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 Uw Lw2 Uw2 R Bw2 Rw B' U Lw' Uw2 D F2 U Bw' Lw2 Fw Bw' Rw B Dw' R2 F2 Lw2 Bw' R' Dw' Lw
01:58.92 Fw2 L B U2 F' Fw Dw' Lw2 Uw Rw2 Bw Rw' Fw' U2 Fw L' R' Fw' B2 U' F2 B' Dw2 Fw2 D' B' U2 Uw2 Dw' D Fw2 Uw Dw' B L' R2 D' Rw Dw D
01:54.03 Uw2 R' U Uw2 R Dw R' F' Bw2 Dw' B' D' Lw2 U2 L Rw' R Bw' Uw2 F U' B Uw' Dw' Rw Dw F R' F Rw Fw' U2 Uw2 Dw Lw Uw Fw Lw F Fw2
02:03.28 Dw L Uw' Dw B' D2 L' Rw' R F' L Lw2 R2 F Lw' B' Dw D' B' Uw' R' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Bw' Uw2 D' F' Fw2 U R Dw2 D' L' U2 Bw2 Uw Dw B' Rw2
02:04.13 Fw Bw2 Rw' U2 R2 Bw2 L2 Rw U Uw Dw' Rw2 Bw2 B2 U2 F' B2 Dw D' Fw' Bw' Dw' D2 L F' Lw' Fw' Dw2 F' Rw' R2 Dw' F D' Lw2 Bw2 R Uw R' Uw2
02:05.00 Uw2 F L' Rw' Uw2 L Lw' Rw2 Bw Dw' D2 F' L' Lw' F2 Fw2 B2 U' Uw' Fw' B L U' Lw Bw D F' Dw2 D' F' Uw2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 B Dw D F2 B' L'
02:09.54 F Bw B2 Lw R' F L' R' Dw2 B2 L' R2 Dw2 Fw' Bw' B L' Fw' Bw Dw2 Lw' B2 U' Dw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Bw' B2 D2 L F2 D' L2 Fw' D L F' Fw' B
02:11.41 B' L R2 Fw2 Rw F Bw B' R2 U' Lw2 U Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 D' Lw' U R' D2 Fw' U D2 Lw Bw U R' U2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 D Fw Lw2 D2 Fw' Lw2 Fw' Dw'
02:10.61 Rw' B' U B' U' Uw L2 Rw2 F Bw2 Dw' Lw' B Rw' R2 Uw' Fw' Uw R2 U L Lw' Rw2 R' F Bw' Rw D2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 Uw' F2 Fw' Dw D2 L B' Dw' Rw'
02:10.48 R' D' Bw L' Bw B' Uw' L' Lw Rw' R' U' Fw R' Uw' Dw2 D L2 Bw' L Lw Rw2 Uw' F Bw2 Rw R2 U Dw2 Fw B U Rw' Dw2 R2 F Bw R2 Uw' D2
01:58.84 Uw' Dw D B Uw Fw R2 B Uw' Dw' Lw B R Bw' Rw' D Rw D B Uw' L' Bw2 Uw2 F' Bw Rw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Bw' L' R' B Dw D Fw' Lw2 U Fw U'
02:07.98 Fw Uw2 Bw D2 L' R' F B' R D' F2 R2 Bw Rw2 B L Lw' Uw D2 L Lw Dw' Fw' Bw2 U B L2 Lw2 Bw Rw' D2 L' Fw' Dw Fw2 Lw' D' Fw' B2 Rw2
02:08.18 Rw' D L Bw Rw Uw' L' U2 F' Uw2 D2 L' F2 Uw2 Dw' R Dw' Bw Dw' R2 F2 Fw' L' F' U' Uw2 F' Rw2 U' B2 L F2 Dw2 L2 U2 R U' Uw' D Rw
02:00.31 F' Bw' R2 U2 D2 Rw R2 F Rw Fw2 D' Bw Uw L2 Uw2 Dw D Rw' D' F' U Uw' D' L' B' U2 L U D Rw2 R' Bw' R Uw' L' D' Bw Dw' R2 Bw2


Best average of 5 was 1:55 and best ao12 was 2:01

Edit: and another one!
Best average of 5: 116.25
7-11 - (128.10) 115.51 117.72 (100.27) 115.53

Best average of 12: 119.25
1-12 - 112.25 121.23 120.23 131.00 (97.60) 130.63 128.10 115.51 117.72 100.27 115.53 (132.51)
New Pb 1:37!


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 17, 2012)

I did my first Square-1 solve today

2:01.23. I really need to learn some more EPs, so I can solve that step faster


----------



## emolover (Apr 17, 2012)

Holy **** I had taken a break from megaminx for almost 3 months and I have done like 20 untimed solves throughout the day. I just did my first time solve and got a 1:27.20 which is a PB!


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 17, 2012)

Got a 2:17.xx 4x4 solve, which for me is pretty good.


----------



## emolover (Apr 17, 2012)

1:28.75

1:27.20, 1:29.06, 1:25.05, 1:35.75, 1:29.98

Edit: 

1:29.47

1:27.20, 1:29.06, 1:25.05, 1:35.75, 1:29.98, 1:34.65, 1:31.61, 1:27.02, 1:22.02, 1:29.69, 1:30.70, 1:29.73


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 17, 2012)

It took over a year and a half, but I'm finally sub15 with Roux. Dear Lord, that took a long time.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Apr 17, 2012 2:56:49 PM - 4:03:03 PM

Mean: 14.96
Standard deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 11.68
Worst Time: 24.34

Best average of 5: 12.80
74-78 - 12.50 (14.30) (12.05) 13.34 12.55

Best average of 12: 13.81
35-46 - 12.78 14.10 12.66 12.89 14.59 14.86 15.26 13.10 14.06 (16.16) (12.28) 13.78

1. 13.81 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F' L' B2 U' L2 D' R' F2 L2 F'
2. 13.39 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 F' L F' D B' R' F2 L2 D' R' D' U'
3. 14.45 D2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U B D' F D U' F' D' R U' R2 U2
4. 12.66 F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U R2 U L F L2 D' R2 D2 R D' F' R2
5. 12.53 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U F R' B F D' F' U2 R' F2 U' L2
6. 15.11 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' U L' D2 B F' L D2 F U'
7. 13.85 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' R' B D' U' R' U L2 B' D F
8. 18.26 D B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L' D' U2 F2 U B L B F D2
9. 15.68 F2 D L2 D F2 D L2 D2 U' L2 B2 L D' B' F' U' B L U2 R2 B U'
10. 14.96 U2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U F' L D U' B2 L' B' F2 L B D
11. 13.98 R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 B L U2 R D2 R' B' L' U B2 L'
12. 15.11 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 R F U2 L' B' D' F2 U F D'
13. 15.79 L2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 B2 R U' L' U' B2 R U2 F' D' U2
14. 19.13 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F D2 R B F2 R F' U L F L2
15. 15.89 D U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B R' B2 F U' L B D' U B U
16. 14.69 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' D' L' F' D L2 B' F D2 L' U
17. 16.76 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F U2 F U B D' R2 U' R L
18. 15.35 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 U' R F U2 R' U L2 B2 F U2 R L
19. 15.30 B2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U B R' F2 D2 F U F' L B L' U2
20. 17.34 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' U2 R' B F2 U' R' F2 U R' B2
21. 14.64 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B D B' F' D' B2 R' D' F' D' U2
22. 17.24 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R' D2 B F' U L' D' L2 F' R2 U2
23. 18.34 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D B2 R2 D2 U' B' R F' R' U F R' D' R' L2
24. 24.34 U L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R' D F R F L' B2 U B' F' U2
25. 13.74 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' B2 L F' D L' B U' R2 B D' L' D'
26. 15.85 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 L B2 U' R' D F R' B' U' L2 D
27. 17.41 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U R B' F U R U
28. 17.29 U2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F R' U R F D L' F2 R2 D' U2
29. 13.25 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U R B2 F D2 L U' F2 L
30. 19.02 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L F2 R' D U2 F' L2 U R' F2
31. 14.95 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 R F U' B' L' D' U2 B L U F2
32. 14.77 D' F2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 D B D' R2 L' F D B' U R L2 D'
33. 14.49 R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 L2 B D U2 R2 F' D U2
34. 15.78 B2 D R2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 U' F' R U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D F' L' U2
35. 12.78 B2 U' B2 D2 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B F2 U L U R' B2 U' F
36. 14.10 B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 U' F R' F2 R' F D2 R U B' R
37. 12.66 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 L2 F R' D B D2 L B F D2 L' U2
38. 12.89 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D F' L' F' D B D2 U B' L
39. 14.59 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R' F' D' U2 F2 U L' F' D' U'
40. 14.86 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L B' F2 R U R' L' D' F' U'
41. 15.26 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L B' F' R' U2 R D' B' R L U
42. 13.10 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 L D2 B' R' B2 R U R' U
43. 14.06 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D' R' B2 D2 B' U L' D2 F' U B U
44. 16.16 L2 D U B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' U' L U2 F L' F D' L2 U R' B' U'
45. 12.28 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 D U2 F2 R2 U F' D R' L' B2 U L' D2 B2 L2 D'
46. 13.78 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U F' R L U' R U B U B2 L'
47. 12.98 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R U B R U L2 U F D
48. 14.48 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 U' L2 D R F' D U F' U'
49. 13.31 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F R' L' F L2 B R2 D' L2 F D
50. 13.12 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 R U R2 D' U' F' R' D L' B' D2
51. 19.09 U F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 D R2 F L' D R2 F R' D F2 U2 F U2
52. 17.28 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R' F L' F D R F2 D F' L2 U
53. 13.57 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U B2 U R2 B U' L B F R' U R D L2
54. 20.16 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D U2 B' D2 U' F' L2 U' L2 F R U
55. 14.53 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U' B' D B D L B D U R' U2
56. 14.40 D2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F' D2 L F' R L' D' B R2 L' U2
57. 13.80 B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B U R' F U B2 U' L U' F'
58. 19.19 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D U' F2 U' R D F L D2 L2 U L' F R2
59. 14.93 R2 D U2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B L2 U L B F2 U L F2 R2 D' U
60. 15.11 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 F D2 F' U' R D L U L' B
61. 14.57 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B R' F2 D' B2 R F' U L B2 U2
62. 11.79 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' U2 R' D2 R' B D' L U'
63. 13.70 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 L' D' F U' R U2 R' U'
64. 12.50 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L F' U2 F' U B' F U' R2 D2
65. 20.47 D L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' B D2 R' F' L U F2 L2 D' L
66. 15.46 L2 U R2 D L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' B2 D L2 U' B2 L' F' L2 B
67. 13.83 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' R' F D' F R2 B2 F U2 F' R U2
68. 19.28 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R F2 L D2 U' R B2 L U
69. 15.13 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F L' B' D2 U' R' U F' U
70. 15.35 B2 R2 D U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 B' L' D' F' R2 F2 L D' U
71. 14.03 U' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B' L' B2 U L2 U B' D R2 L'
72. 13.76 L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R' U B' D2 U B2 F' R' L2 D2
73. 13.94 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L D' L2 B2 D' F L U' F U'
74. 12.50 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 F R D' F L' D2
75. 14.30 B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D L' U F2 U R B D'
76. 12.05 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F' L B L U R' U' F L
77. 13.34 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D R2 U R B L D2 L2 D' F2 U' L' D2
78. 12.55 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F D' F' L B' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U'
79. 15.42 D' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' L U R F' U' B2 F' U' R D
80. 14.43 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D B' R' D F2 L D' R2 B' D' U'
81. 14.80 D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' F R F L' U' B U2 F' R D
82. 15.50 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' L B F R D R U2 L2 D L2
83. 14.75 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' F R2 U' B2 D' B F D2 L' U'
84. 13.33 F2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R D U B' R B L' B' F L'
85. 14.03 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 B' D L2 F R2 L' D2 R D F' R
86. 15.09 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 L B U' F' L' U R' D F' U R2
87. 13.71 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' F R' U' B L F2 L' D F
88. 15.60 F2 D F2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' L' B U' F2 D R' B2 F2 D F' U'
89. 12.59 D L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L B L' U' B2 F' R L D2 L2
90. 14.29 F2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B L F' D R2 U2 R' B2 R2 B U'
91. 16.23 U R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F' U2 R' B2 L' U' L D2 B2 R2 D'
92. 14.70 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R F' U2 R' L2 D' L' B F' D2 L2
93. 13.49 B2 D2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F L' B2 L' B2 R D' F2 R' U2
94. 15.85 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 F U L2 F' R B R2 L2 B2 D'
95. 13.19 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D U B R' D2 B R' F R F R2 U
96. 15.75 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' U2 R D' L' B D2 U F U B2 R U2
97. 11.68 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' B F2 U L2 U2 F R L U' B'
98. 15.19 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F R' D2 F U R2 U L2 B2
99. 15.19 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L F D' R' D F D2 L2 F' D'
100. 15.22 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 D' F D F L' F2 D' B L' D' F



::EDIT:: I've been cubing for ~4 years though. I've only used Roux for about a year and eight months.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> 1:28.75
> 
> 1:27.20, 1:29.06, 1:25.05, 1:35.75, 1:29.98
> 
> ...


 
I'll race you to sub-1:10 Ao12.  I gotta get motivated so I can make it to the top 5 at Nats, and I'm sure you wouldn't mind being sub-1:10. 

Also, on topic, new PB Ao5 and 12. Check sig. :3

Edit: 1:18.97 first sub-1:20 single. :3


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2012)

8.36 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U R B U' F' L2 R2 U' F U2 F'

x2 y' D L' R
U' R2 u R2 u' R2
U2 y' L' U2 L U' L' U L
L U2 L' U L U L'
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 18, 2012)

Me and my boys got a 1:54 on our 4x200 relay today. Not bad for our second meet, and we weren't even "going tryhard" as one guy said. One person's getting cut from our team though, before the next meet. :O


----------



## emolover (Apr 18, 2012)

I didnt know you did track! Too bad your a sprint and I'm a mid-distance.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 18, 2012)

I do a lot of things! xD Choir, Track, Cubing, a lot of things that get me "Whoa, I didn't know you ___!"  Mid distance as in 400 and 800? I was in the 4x4 relay also but I'm not so great. My team got a 4:55 and the other team from my school got a 4:16!!


----------



## emolover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Mid distance as in 400 and 800?



I consider 400 a sprint still and 800 I consider a dash. I meant 800 and 1600.



Jaycee said:


> I was in the 4x4 relay also but I'm not so great. My team got a 4:55 and the other team from my school got a 4:16!!


 
Ouch! I suppose your in middle school though. My team got a 4:08 on friday and the best was a 3:57.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 18, 2012)

I've went sub 2 minutes for an 800m before. Wish I had kept running, I would've loved to have a sub 4 1500m.. Oh yeah, accomplishment! I got 3 sub 20 solves in a row today  sub 25 average too! And I only graduated from the race to sub 30 like 2 weeks ago or something. Psychological barriers are weird..


----------



## emolover (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn. My best is a 2:08.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm surprised my coach put me in the 4x4 though. My time trial time was like a 1:08.

EDIT : Granted, I've done a 1:01 before.


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2012)

OH

23.62 Ao5
25.48 Ao12
37.20 Ao100


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 18, 2012)

Mega pb single again today. 1:17.11. I knew the oll and the pll.


----------



## emolover (Apr 18, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Mega pb single again today. 1:17.11. I knew the oll and the pll.


 
Your learning OLL's and PLL's?!?!?! I need to learn the last 3 4-look algs.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> Your learning OLL's and PLL's?!?!?! I need to learn the last 3 4-look algs.



I just know what my edge plls do and when they skip, and the oll was just R U R' U' R' F R F'. 

Edit: (1:17.11), 1:23.58, 1:22.71, (1:46.25), 1:22.00

wat o.o


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2012)

All of my speed and most of my wat.

3x3 OH:
14.43, 14.39, 15.45, (27.67[pop]), (14.00) => *14.76 avg5*
14.68, (13.00), 15.30, 14.70, 15.95, 16.26, 14.95, 14.43, 14.39, 15.45, (27.67[pop]), 14.00 => *15.01 avg12 ?!?!?!?!*

EDIT: the session:


Spoiler



number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.95
worst time: 27.67

current avg5: 18.65 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 14.76 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 18.51 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 15.01 (σ = 0.72)

session avg: 17.24 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 17.38

14.53, 16.78, 18.80, 16.68, 16.56, 19.65, 17.71, 19.73, 16.82, 15.22, 19.34, 19.67, 16.87, 18.83, 18.13, 14.68, 13.00, 15.30, 14.70, 15.95, 16.26, 14.95, 14.43, 14.39, 15.45, 27.67[pop], 14.00, 15.53, 16.91, 22.29, 15.78, 12.95, 19.08, 17.22, 17.56, 19.26, 17.37, 17.50, 17.43, 19.29, 20.72, 17.99, 19.45, 15.77, 17.76, 18.51, 19.26, 20.03, 17.16, 18.19


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally beat some damn PBs.

Best Average of 12: 8.40
9.00, 8.68, 7.69, 8.13, (5.87), 8.67, (9.29), 8.54, 7.84, 8.59, 8.55, 8.34

Best Average of 100: 9.10

5.87 single was lucky, best Ao5 was 7.78, so not PB.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 18, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Finally beat some damn PBs.
> 
> Best Average of 12: 8.40
> 9.00, 8.68, 7.69, 8.13, (5.87), 8.67, (9.29), 8.54, 7.84, 8.59, 8.55, 8.34
> ...


 
Teach me your ways


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Teach me your ways


 
Look ahead.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2012)

3x3x5:
37.55 avg5 / 41.02 avg12.

Using a silly M'U2M method I came up with. Not sure if I can beat Dan Cohen's times but I'll try.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 18, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.87
worst time: 19.88

current avg5: 14.00 (σ = 1.32)
best avg5: 12.47 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 14.29 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 13.23 (σ = 1.48)

current avg100: 14.32 (σ = 1.81)
best avg100: 14.32 (σ = 1.81)

14.50, 13.51, 14.64, 13.83, 11.83, 14.34, 16.06, 14.68, 14.89, 17.25, 14.83, 16.30, 15.37, 14.76, 13.51, 12.45, 15.27, 13.85, 13.26, 12.55, 17.96, 18.29, 15.15, 14.97, 13.16, 11.04, 11.55, 14.25, 15.34, 14.15, 11.91, 11.94, 12.71, 17.60, 15.76, 11.58, 13.13, 17.60, 15.43, 13.23, 15.55, 15.32, 16.88, 15.09, 19.54, 13.59, 16.37, 11.05, 12.17, 14.17, 13.81, 11.42, 19.13, 15.25, 12.66, 13.35, 13.68, 14.03, 15.50, 14.54, 13.57, 16.48, 16.90, 14.00, 15.86, 14.22, 14.57, 10.87, 12.63, 11.01, 15.38, 14.77, 13.84, 12.09, 15.72, 14.56, 12.88, 13.68, 12.43, 14.17, 11.41, 14.78, 15.07, 14.81, 16.39, 13.52, 14.18, 12.20, 13.46, 16.08, 16.25, 11.61, 14.65, 13.26, 19.88, 15.51, 15.56, 11.60, 12.30, 14.18 

I was feeling pretty good, until I saw Andrew Ricci's post  But still, quite consistant session.

EDIT: 3rd sub 10, 9.95. F' R D2 R2 U2 R D' U' L' U' L2 U R U L' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 L U L2 R Forgot the solve but it was either a really fast OLL or OLL skip, with A-perm.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 18, 2012)

I got my first sub 17 solve (16.69) and then a sub 16 solve (15.73)

I'm Extremely happy, but does anyone know how to view the previous scrambles on cubetimer.com?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 18, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I got my first sub 17 solve (16.69) and then a sub 16 solve (15.73)
> 
> I'm Extremely happy, but does anyone know how to view the previous scrambles on cubetimer.com?



you cant do that on cube timer


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> you cant do that on cube timer


 
Dang.. thanks anyway


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 18, 2012)

Got a new PB on 4x4 3:37.70 Last pb was 3:39.xy with no parity and this new was with double parity


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 18, 2012)

New PB single on the 4x4 and first sub-1 : 59"26 (no parity helps ^^). I'm not practicing the 4x4 but since I'm practicing the 5x5 a lot I imagine it also lower my 4x4 times.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 18, 2012)

Learned how to solve my magic, best time: 3.xx seconds

First Sub 20 Average!!!! 
Best average of 5: 19.92
30-34 - 18.75 (21.70) 19.54 (17.81) 21.46
Whooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 18, 2012)

Square-1 PBs

Single: 56.15
Ao5: 1:17.66
Ao12: 1:20.01


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 18, 2012)

10.66 - D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' F L F2 R' D L R2 U B' U2

z x D' R D' E R2 // cross
y' R U2 R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U R y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U2 y' R' U R U' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U2 y' R' U R // 4th pair + LL Skip

Normally I would have inserted that last one without the rotations and do L' U L U' L' U L but I wanted the edge control. Turned out nicely.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 18, 2012)

learned to solve megaminx. I just gotten one today, took 5 hours.

New PB single 27.94


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 18, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> 10.66 - D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' F L F2 R' D L R2 U B' U2
> 
> z x D' R D' E R2 // cross
> y' R U2 R' L U' L' // 1st pair
> ...


 
The reconstruction doesn't work. I tried it twice. The cross is right, but I can't get that 1st F2L pair with your reconstruction


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> The reconstruction doesn't work. I tried it twice. The cross is right, but I can't get that 1st F2L pair with your reconstruction



R U2 R' L U' L' // 1st pair


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2012)

333

Best average of 12: 8.91
11-22 - 7.74 8.00 10.85 9.46 8.91 8.39 (7.36) (10.88) 8.48 9.20 9.67 8.37



PLL skip on one of the 7s. (Just some 8 move T COLL case)

I used a Green guhong v2 with maru lube.


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 18, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> I used a Green guhong v2 with maru lube.



Why green plastic?


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2012)

12.76 Ao100   Fianlly sub-13 


Spoiler



10.55, (10.06), 11.34, 12.08, 14.33, 14.08, 14.05, 15.08, 11.72, 10.83, 13.41, 12.44, 13.86, 11.18, 14.71, 12.84, 11.69, 13.91, 12.65, (9.16), 12.91, 13.33, (16.50), 12.81, 12.47, 12.30, 12.55, 12.08, 14.05, 14.22, 13.81, 12.65, 12.78, 13.75, 11.71, 11.96, (17.46), 13.61, 11.08, 13.13, 12.71, 10.80, 10.47, 11.86, 13.63, 13.63, 13.13, 12.03, 13.03, 13.83, 10.97, 13.81, 12.33, 12.44, 13.34, 12.11, 13.80, (16.11), 14.34, 13.28, 12.33, 15.09+, 12.18, 11.93, (16.46), 10.56, (10.03), 13.50, 12.72, 12.93, 12.56, 11.46, 13.41, 12.78, 12.88, 10.83, 12.03, 11.27, 11.56, 13.97, (15.25), 12.81, 13.13, 13.56, 14.19, 15.18, 12.77, 11.77, 13.38, 12.52, (10.21), 11.56, 11.44, 14.19, 12.41, 12.77, 12.94, 12.53, 14.03+, (9.30)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2012)

Deluchie said:


> Why green plastic?


 
because why not

congrats rob


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Deluchie said:


> Why green plastic?



I like non black or white cubes 

If only black or white is available, I'd choose white.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

PB one handed single of 16.32 with a "meh" average of 5 of 26.90 


16.32
30.67
29.55
28.92
22.23


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol only 2 Sup 10 in 50 solves


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 19, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> I like non black or white cubes
> 
> If only black or white is available, I'd choose white.


 
That's cool, I've never heard of anyone who prefers a non black/white plastic.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 19, 2012)

I did my first 7x7 solve today.

Now I want an 8x8


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 19, 2012)

Square-1 PBs:

*Single:* 41.67 CP skip
*Ao5:* 51.60
*Ao12* 1:03.94

I LOVE this puzzle.

Learned how to solve it at tuesday and I average like 1:10.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2012)

wat







non lucky as well


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2012)

whoaaaaaaaaa

*5.65* U2 F L2 B U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' L' F2 U' F2 L F L2


Spoiler



cross: y' R' F U F
F2L1: U L U L'
F2L2: R U R' U R' U R
F2L3: R U' R' U2 L' U L
F2L4: R U' R' U2 R U' R'
LL: U F U R U' R' F' U2
37 htm (not counting cancellations) = 6.55 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> whoaaaaaaaaa
> 
> *5.65* U2 F L2 B U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' L' F2 U' F2 L F L2
> 
> ...



nice, 3x3irl? subwr :3


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep, IRL.  SubWR indeed :3 Now to be incredibly, incredibly lucky in a competition...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2012)

I managed to solve my puck puzzle after having it for 2 years.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I managed to solve my *puck puzzle* after having it for 2 years.


 
whats that?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> whats that?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler: Image


 
that looks hard well done . . .


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2012)

7.78 NL o_0 Very easy scramble though.
R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 U L' U2 R' U' R F D2 F 


Spoiler



cross: x2 R' F
F2L1: y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L2: R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L3: y' U' R U R' U2 R U R'
F2L4: U L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL: y F R U R' U' F'
PLL: y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
51 htm = 6.55 tps lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> that looks hard well done . . .



I've heard its one of the easiest puzzles ever. It's not that difficult now 

Also:







3.695 avg700


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 20, 2012)

My 4x2 team got first and my 4x4 team got second at our meet today!


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2012)

First sub-1 with Yau, been practicing for 3-4 days. Would like to catch up to my redux times.


----------



## Riley (Apr 20, 2012)

4x4 pb's:

Single - 51.64
Average of 100 - 1:09.50


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 20, 2012)

A great session full of Pbs, I'm starting to hit sub 20   
Best average of 5: 19.43
25-29 - 19.14 19.20 (20.97) 19.96 (16.50)

Best average of 12: 20.13
25-36 - 19.14 19.20 20.97 19.96 (16.50) 20.55 21.62 21.72 (23.37) 19.60 20.23 18.26

Got even better at the end of the session


Mean: 20.90
Standard deviation: 1.61
Best Time: 16.50
Worst Time: 24.14

Best average of 5: 18.90
82-86 - 19.41 18.60 (22.81) (16.68) 18.69


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 20, 2012)

Square-1 PBs:

Single: 39.74 (EO skip)
Ao12: 58.52


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 20, 2012)

1:12.62 mega pb, non-lucky.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> The reconstruction doesn't work. I tried it twice. The cross is right, but I can't get that 1st F2L pair with your reconstruction



Oops, yeah, no rotation. :b


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 20, 2012)

1:34 in 4x4 with Yau, changed to Yau 2 days ago and already a new pb (Used like the weirdest method ever [2-2-2-2-2-2 on M-slice ^^])


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 20, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Used like the weirdest method ever [2-2-2-2-2-2 on M-slice ^^]


 
There is nothing weird about that.


----------



## emolover (Apr 20, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 1:34 in 4x4 with Yau, changed to Yau 2 days ago and already a new pb (Used like the weirdest method ever [2-2-2-2-2-2 on M-slice ^^])


 
M-Slice is the only way to do big cubes.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2012)

T CMLL time attack

Algs + order:

L2 U L’ F’ L U’ L2′ U L F L’ (11)
L F’ L’ U2 R2 B’ R’ B R’ (9)
x’ R U R’ D R U’ R U’ R’ U R’ D x (12)
x’ R U R’ D R U’ R’ D’ x (8)
x’ D R U’ R’ D’ R U R’ x (8)
x’ U’ R U’ R D R’ U R’ U R’ D’ R x (12)

Move total: 60
Time: 5.25
Tps: ~11.43


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2012)

R U F B D2 L2 F' D B' L R U' L B U R D' B F' R B2 F U2 F' B2 

7.22

R'FL2DL x'y'
R'U'MUR2UMU'R
U' Sune
M'UMU2MU2M'

29 moves


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 20, 2012)

More square-1 PBs:

Single: 38.75 (CO skip)
Ao5: 50.79
Ao12: 55.34


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 21, 2012)

3x3 feet solving:

stats:
number of times: 105/105
best time: 40.06
worst time: 1:25.15

current mo3: 1:03.52 (σ = 2.28)
best mo3: 47.73 (σ = 3.19) (PB)

current avg5: 1:01.39 (σ = 2.92)
best avg5: 48.99 (σ = 7.93) (PB)

current avg12: 57.70 (σ = 6.08)
best avg12: 53.68 (σ = 7.73)

current avg100: 58.30 (σ = 6.05)
best avg100: 58.19 (σ = 6.01) (PB)

session avg: 58.57 (σ = 5.86)
session mean: 58.69

55.28, 1:04.11, 1:02.41, 1:02.43, 1:04.09, 1:02.89, 58.31, (1:21.41), 1:04.71, (1:11.94), 1:08.90, 1:03.22, 1:05.02, 55.28, 46.88, 45.05, 51.25, 56.94, 52.75, 49.47, 48.16+, 1:00.78, 1:00.31, (1:11.93), 1:02.47, 56.06, 57.71, 54.08, (1:25.15), 1:05.90, 52.25, 55.15, (44.08), 1:04.00, 1:05.77, 1:04.31, 58.05, 50.68, 52.83, (1:16.21), 58.50, 54.06, 1:07.38, 53.13, 57.22, 46.33, 1:05.86, 59.15, 59.09, 52.81, 59.50, 50.02, 1:06.47, 51.94, 51.25, 1:00.33, 1:03.06, 1:01.68, 58.43, 1:05.50, 1:05.08, 51.71, 1:01.97, 1:08.55, 52.46, 50.55, 1:04.53, 59.21, 1:01.27, 1:06.00, 59.65, 52.97, 50.03, 51.81, 53.75, 54.22, 1:00.22, 55.66, 52.55, (42.86), 1:02.38, 59.75, 52.75, 58.61, 1:10.71, (42.09), 1:06.63, (40.06), 57.65, 47.22, 58.34, 1:04.63, (44.25), 50.72, 58.86, 1:02.16, 50.86, 58.75, 1:04.52, 1:00.91


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 21, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> 3x3 feet solving:
> 
> stats:
> number of times: 105/105
> ...


 
Nice! Looks like NAR is gonna change, by who is yet to be decided!


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 21, 2012)

PB 5x5 single of 2:47.53. Came after a LOT of 4x4 practice. :3


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 21, 2012)

U B2 F2 D2 B2 R F R' U' L F L2 R2 F2 U' F' D2 L B' L2 R D2 F' L D
(Cross on Top/White Top-Green Front)

Wow.
...
Wasn't properly warmed up; 9.17.


----------



## Riley (Apr 21, 2012)

Two good 9's today. 9.13 (OLL skip) and 9.32 (NL)

Here's the 9.32: B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U B R B' R U R D L' 
x' // Inspection
R D x' // Cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2l 1
U2 L U L' // F2L 2
U y R U R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 3
R U2' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
U F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l2 U2 // PLL

Edit: Another 9 in the same average. That makes 3 9's in one average of 100, a pb. 9.97, NL, can't find solution. It had a g-perm.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 21, 2012)

New Square-1 PB single:

*26.01* 1-move cubeshape and a very easy EP

But no real skips


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 21, 2012)

21.35 Ao5 and 24.41 Ao12 

EDIT: 21.35 Ao5 and 23.40 Ao12  3x3 by the way. Taking apart my Zhanchi completely yesterday and totally cleaning it out has definitely paid off.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 21, 2012)

Practicing some CFOP.

Best average of 5: 14.56
10-14 - 14.39 14.38 (18.59) (13.80) 14.90

Best average of 12: 14.94
2-13 - (12.91) 15.77 13.08 16.15 14.91 14.10 16.75 16.11 14.39 14.38 (18.59) 13.80


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2012)

(39.552) (48.848) 46.785 48.384 43.432 = 46.20

4x4 sim


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay! I did 23.91 today (3x3)  It was Full Step, I had very nice look ahead, I won't do it again for a long time


----------



## Brest (Apr 21, 2012)

2:41.72


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2012)

Brest said:


> 2:41.72


3x3 reco? Lol, you have to film yourself sometime.


----------



## HeyCuber (Apr 22, 2012)

First timed solve in a while: 19.58

New PB and my first sub-20 solve ever. Wow.

//Also, new PB average of 5: 24.49 (σ = 1.93)

(19.58), 22.48, (31.41), 24.66, 26.33

The 31-second solve was really bad but this ended up being my first sub-25 average of 5.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 22, 2012)

Sq-1 pbs: 1:04 avg of 5 and 32.81 single <3 sq-1 now that i can solve it


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2012)

50.18, 32.50, 40.84, 36.24, 28.16, 32.80, 35.48, 26.84, 43.82, 32.18, 27.30, 48.65, 43.06, 28.95, 38.55, 34.53, 41.22, 41.44, 39.63, 47.39, 39.87, 32.93, 40.70, 33.25, 33.39, 33.34, 48.43, 38.82, 34.70, 33.65, 28.99, 52.25, 29.47, 29.94, 43.23, 32.02, 40.02, 31.82, 35.46, 46.24, 39.50, 39.77, 23.39, 43.31, 32.94, 42.95, 34.94+, 34.45, 26.24, 25.75, 26.39, 29.51, 28.55, 30.30, 34.50, 23.03, 27.10, 33.90, 30.56, (54.15), 29.78, (17.16), 37.40, 41.85, 46.19, 28.79, 46.80, 36.66, 34.99, 29.37, 36.13, 32.15, 29.83, 37.03, 41.69, 28.12, 46.12, 25.14, 40.87, 33.25, 27.26, 43.30, 39.56, 26.83, 33.15, 26.50, 40.53, 45.10, 18.73, 25.26, 38.64, 32.22, 27.68, 22.22, 28.87, 33.62, 34.19, 26.46, 42.43, 41.80 = 34.94 avg100


----------



## NoHacer (Apr 22, 2012)

New PB of 27.75!!!!


----------



## Brest (Apr 22, 2012)

1:56.86


----------



## emolover (Apr 22, 2012)

Brest said:


> 1:56.86


 
What are these for? 5x5?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> What are these for? 5x5?



3x3 reconstructions


----------



## Julian (Apr 22, 2012)

fullstep 8.94 

U2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 B' R2 F' D' B' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2

x2 y U' R' F D2 F'
L' U L y R U R'
L U L'
L' U' L U' y L U L'
U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R2

alg.garron.us


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2012)

lol


----------



## emolover (Apr 22, 2012)

Random ass PB average of 5.

1.56, 2.14, 9.40, 1.99, 2.34

1.56


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U2 F R U R2 U' F2 R F' R2 U2
x' 
L' U2 L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2



2.14


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U' F U' F' U' R' F U R2 F2 R'
x' U' R U R'
U' z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2



9.40


Spoiler



Failure.



1.99


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U F' R' U' R U' F' U R2 U' R'
z
R' D R U' R F2 R2 U



2.34


Spoiler



Scramble: R' F2 R F2 R U' F U F U' R2 F2
z x2
U' R' U R2 U R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' R



It's amazing what knowing 27 CLL's does. If only I could get this in comp.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 22, 2012)

Switched to Roux :3

first ever avg12

1:25.41, 58.72, (2:32.88), 1:37.43, 1:18.24, 1:10.13, 1:08.48, 1:00.68, 51.44, 57.77, 1:30.28, (38.19)



Spoiler



best time: 38.19
worst time: 2:32.88

current avg5: 56.63 (σ = 4.72)
best avg5: 56.63 (σ = 4.72)

current avg12: 1:11.86 (σ = 15.44)
best avg12: 1:11.86 (σ = 15.44)

session avg: 1:11.86 (σ = 15.44)
session mean: 1:15.80



38 easy blocks, 51 UL/UR skip. :3 OMGGGG. I do *NOT * regret switching. <3 will never switch back again. Rawrroux


editz:
zomg ru is so fun, no seriously. <3

LSE (MU) solves avg50.
(35.57), 23.52, 9.40, 13.05, 9.92, 17.11, 12.24, 18.85, (3.97), 8.32, 14.22, 9.24, 10.23, 7.30, 14.77, 11.69, 10.58, 7.42, 25.55, 20.08, 11.73, 13.14, 9.89, 11.80, 9.46+, 15.29, 11.49, 12.57, 9.54, 13.49, 9.80, 12.85, 12.35, 8.95, 14.62, 11.42, 8.74,* 9.44, 9.14, 8.13, 20.60, 7.35*, 11.96+, 23.18, 11.65, 11.46, 9.01, 12.82, 10.25, 10.25



Spoiler



number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.97
worst time: 35.57

current avg5: 10.65 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 8.90 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 11.53 (σ = 3.51)
best avg12: 10.54 (σ = 2.14)

session avg: 12.09 (σ = 3.48)
session mean: 12.71



sub-9s are mostly substep skips. :3 yay for sub-9 avg5 (blue) tho  and sub-13 mean. Woottt so cool


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 22, 2012)

Brest said:


> 1:56.86


 
On vid or it didn't happen


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 22, 2012)

Brest said:


> 2:41.72





Julian said:


> 3x3 reco? Lol, you have to film yourself sometime.



I said that yesterday; I'm interested as to how he imports the youtube vids into Media Player Classic.



Rubiks560 said:


> On vid or it didn't happen



I'm actually interested in having a video of one of his reconstructions.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2012)

A bit late but I'm a little over into my 3rd year of cubing haha. Never thought I made it this far. Cubing had been fun.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 22, 2012)

@Tjen, are you doing LSE with M2? Cos it should be faster  And good luck on your Roux journey!


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 22, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> A bit late but I'm a little over into my 3rd year of cubing haha. Never thought I made it this far. Cubing had been fun.


 
Ooh  I'm like 1~2 months into my first year 



rubiksarlen said:


> @Tjen, are you doing LSE with M2? Cos it should be faster  And good luck on your Roux journey!



Hmm, not really.  thank you! Ru is awesome sho far


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 22, 2012)

PB ao12

16.58


----------



## HeyCuber (Apr 22, 2012)

Another single and avg5 PB (3x3) during the same day, wow.

Average of 5: 23.33 (σ = 2.13)

(25.97), 25.46, 23.33, 21.20, (19.20)

The 19-sec solve was a PLL skip.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 22, 2012)

New 5x5 PB 5. 205.42 Lw' Rw' Dw' D' L Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2 F2 Bw' R2 U' Lw F Uw B2 L' F' D' Bw' L2 U Rw2 R Fw Uw' Dw2 F Bw' D2 Bw Rw2 B D Lw' Rw D2 B' L' U' Lw' Uw F Uw2 Dw Lw' B Lw' Rw' R2 U' Dw2 R' F2 L2 B' R Bw' Rw
First sub 3:30! It's a small milestone, but sub 3 is not far away!


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 22, 2012)

9.52, 10.65, (9.14), (12.05), 10.29 = *10.15*

Average of 5: 10.15


Spoiler



1. 9.52 F' D2 R D2 U2 F2 D' R' F2 B' U L B2 R' D2 L D2 L2 U' R' L D U' F' L2 
2. 10.65 R F' L B2 U' B' U2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B F R F' U B' U2 D L' 
3. (9.14) R' F' L2 R2 B2 D' R F' D L B2 R2 F' R F' B U D B D2 L' D' B2 F2 R' 
4. (12.05) D2 R' F' U2 F U' B R2 L U' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D' F' D2 L B2 U B' F U2 B' 
5. 10.29 B' R D2 L2 R' U F2 R B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 L R D L' F2 L2 U F' R2 U2


Not sure if happy or mad...
Edit

11.05, 10.33, 12.11, 9.52, 10.65, (9.14), 12.05, 10.29, (14.75), 11.23, 9.83, 11.06 = *10.81* tied PB.....


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.81
1. 11.05 B R2 U' F2 R' B2 F' R U F2 B' L2 F' L2 F L' F2 B D' L D' U2 L' D F2 
2. 10.33 L B2 D' B' U2 F D' F' U2 D L R B2 L R2 F2 B D2 L U F L2 D B2 U2 
3. 12.11 U' B' F' D2 B2 R D' R2 U B2 U2 R' L D B' D2 L' D2 L R U D2 R' D' F' 
4. 9.52 F' D2 R D2 U2 F2 D' R' F2 B' U L B2 R' D2 L D2 L2 U' R' L D U' F' L2 
5. 10.65 R F' L B2 U' B' U2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B F R F' U B' U2 D L' 
6. (9.14) R' F' L2 R2 B2 D' R F' D L B2 R2 F' R F' B U D B D2 L' D' B2 F2 R' 
7. 12.05 D2 R' F' U2 F U' B R2 L U' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D' F' D2 L B2 U B' F U2 B' 
8. 10.29 B' R D2 L2 R' U F2 R B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 L R D L' F2 L2 U F' R2 U2 
9. (14.75) R U F' B' D F' B L R' B2 L' R' F L2 U R' F' L U' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 
10. 11.23 L D' R B' F' L2 B U2 F' U B U2 B2 F2 R' F D L R' B2 D2 U2 R2 F' L 
11. 9.83 R U2 F' L' B' L2 U2 R D' F B2 U' F' L B' D2 R L' B D' R F2 L' B' L2 
12. 11.06 B F2 D F' U' R2 L' U' B' F2 R L' D2 B' F D' B' U D2 B2 D' F2 U' R' L2



(9.14), 10.53, 10.52, 10.60, 11.60, 10.56, (16.78), 9.63, 10.50, 10.84, 10.51, 10.70 = *10.60* 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.60
1. (9.14) B2 F2 U R B2 R L2 F' L' B U' L' U2 R D L B U' L2 B' U' F2 D' F D2 
2. 10.53 R' L2 B R' B2 L' F2 L2 B' D B2 D' L U' F2 L U B' L R F2 U2 B L F' 
3. 10.52 U2 L R D' B D2 U L2 U B' L' F' B U F D B D2 U2 F D R2 B F U 
4. 10.60 U2 L U2 D' L' U' R' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U D2 B F D R2 U' B' U2 F D2 F U2 
5. 11.60 D2 B2 L F' B2 R D B L B' L2 D2 L' D' R L' F D B F2 R2 U D2 L U 
6. 10.56 B R L' B R' F' D' U' B2 U' L' F D2 U2 F B D' U2 B2 R' L U D2 L2 B' 
7. (16.78) R2 B' U2 D2 B F2 D' R2 L2 B F' D U' L2 R2 D2 U F2 R U2 F' D' B F2 D 
8. 9.63 L' R2 B L B2 F' R2 B2 L' F R2 F' B' R' U R2 U R2 L B' D2 B R' B' U' 
9. 10.50 F B2 U L' B' F2 R' B' U L' U' B' D' R' L2 U2 F2 B R B' D L' U' D L' 
10. 10.84 L2 B2 U2 F' R U' D' B2 U' B' R' U' L B' R' U' F' D' B L R U' F' D F 
11. 10.51 F L F2 R2 D' L' D R' B' U F D' U2 F2 L' U L D B U B' L' F' L B' 
12. 10.70 F D L2 D2 U2 L F' B' U D2 B' D R F L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' L U2 B' U2 L2



and 11.69 avg 50


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 22, 2012)

6x6

times (reset, import):
5:48.53, 6:16.23, 5:49.57, 7:15.46, 6:30.78

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:48.53 (PB by 11 seconds)
worst time: 7:15.46

current avg5: 6:12.19 (σ = 20.90)
best avg5: 6:12.19 (σ = 20.90) (PB by over a minute)

session avg: 6:12.19 (σ = 20.90)
session mean: 6:20.11


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 22, 2012)

Accomplishment : I'm averaging sub-1:25 on 4x4 again!  Current Ao50 = 1:21.xy


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 22, 2012)

First timed magic solve, 7.77. Hallelujah

Second, 4.83

EDIT: 2.82 Avg5 with 2.55 single.

Master Magic: 6.04 Avg5 with 5.33 single.


----------



## Czaroman93 (Apr 22, 2012)

I got 4:55 centers in 10x10 virtual on higames... But damn, i got stressed, After few seconds I realized, I could beat Michał Halczuk. Unfortunatelly stress won with me, and I completely failed. -,- Hope I'll get sub 7:54 soon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2012)

Spoiler: times



(50.18), 32.50, 40.84, 36.24, 28.16, 32.80, 35.48, 26.84, 43.82, 32.18, 27.30, (48.65), 43.06, 28.95, 38.55, 34.53, 41.22, 41.44, 39.63, (47.39), 39.87, 32.93, 40.70, 33.25, 33.39, 33.34, (48.43), 38.82, 34.70+, 33.65, 28.99, (52.25), 29.47, 29.94, 43.23, 32.02, 40.02, 31.82, 35.46, (46.24), 39.50, 39.77, 23.39, 43.31, 32.94, 42.95, 34.94+, 34.45, 26.24, 25.75, 26.39, 29.51, 28.55, 30.30, 34.50, (23.03), 27.10, 33.90, 30.56, (54.15), 29.78, (17.16), 37.40, 41.85, (46.19), 28.79, (46.80), 36.66, 34.99, 29.37, 36.13, 32.15, 29.83, 37.03, 41.69, 28.12, (46.12), 25.14, 40.87, 33.25, 27.26, 43.30, 39.56, 26.83, 33.15, 26.50, 40.53, (45.10), (18.73), 25.26, 38.64, 32.22, 27.68, (22.22), 28.87, 33.62, 34.19, 26.46, 42.43, 41.80, 44.75, 32.93, 33.33, (19.98), 40.75, 27.43, 37.54, 26.03, 31.19, (19.87), 29.12, 23.08, 34.48, 23.99, 35.70, 33.05, 31.76, 34.77, 30.78, 35.37, 33.91+, 31.44, 45.01, 26.86, 27.52, 37.93, 27.70, 33.14, 36.63, 34.94, 38.21, 33.91, 26.06, 40.21, 38.86, 26.35, 29.77, 32.94, (22.53), 28.25, 32.93, 43.16, 40.59, 30.13, 33.50, (22.91), 41.01, 23.08, 31.07, 23.06, 31.65, 23.54, 30.38, 30.68, 40.18, 41.41, 33.62, 28.41, 35.69, 34.54, 34.68, (20.09), 30.47, 32.24, 25.49, 28.35, 32.80, 35.94, 34.98, (56.38), 32.79, 33.38, 38.17, 23.45, 33.15, 30.93, 32.07, 38.55+, 31.12, 35.91, 23.37, 30.63, 30.78, 29.89, 38.62, 37.54, 41.13, 27.63, 27.94, 27.31, 36.35, 37.58, 26.34, 31.69, 26.30, 40.77, 34.73, 29.78, 33.27, 38.14, 39.51, 37.82, 39.71, 36.03, 26.38, 32.11, 32.15, (22.24), 27.97, 26.14, 33.03, 36.61, 30.31, 35.82, 28.95, 27.73, 32.23, 25.02, 29.42, 41.48, (22.41), 27.70, 26.47, 27.33, 34.34, 27.48, 31.87, 24.14, 41.90, 26.04, 39.54, 29.08, 32.76, 28.70, 33.03, 32.57, 34.55, 24.57, 33.63, (50.08), 33.42, (21.55), 29.22, 39.87, 26.89, (23.03), 29.64, 43.46, 23.19, 25.43


 = 33.01 avg250


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler: times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nicee, if it's 3x3roux 

LSE avg100 sub11, sub8 avg5 and sub9 avg12!  MUUMUMMMUUMUM <3



Spoiler



10.78, 18.52, 5.47, 9.16, 11.91, 18.97, 11.21, 16.83, 17.44, 8.31, 8.08, 9.56, 11.04, 9.84, 10.70, 12.37, 14.13, 9.34, 9.59, 10.90, 12.29, 11.36, 9.98, 12.55, 10.04, 12.29, 6.82, 10.63, 8.17, 12.70, 14.04, 10.44, 7.79, 10.91, 18.57, 11.26, 10.13, 14.74, 7.36, 14.82, 14.12, 7.95, 12.71, 8.92, 8.63, 5.53, 9.29, 12.10, DNF(9.67), 13.64, 17.55, 10.94, 7.79, 12.58, 10.69, 10.68, 11.29, 13.19, 11.95, 13.32, 11.15, 8.29, 6.40, 9.65, 9.51, 10.72, 14.69, 12.89, 8.73, 12.33, 10.88, 8.73, 7.40, 7.74, 7.76, 9.42, 10.19, 7.03, 7.24, 9.92, 14.87+, 7.24, 9.69, 16.25, 9.02, 14.21, 11.22, 10.60, 7.39, 7.48, 13.29, 9.14, 9.37, 8.07, 7.99, 7.39, 5.36, 11.94, 6.93, 15.93


*:*


Spoiler



number of times: 99/100
best time: 5.36
worst time: 18.97

current avg5: 8.75 (σ = 2.77)
best avg5: 7.44 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 8.90 (σ = 2.13)
best avg12: 8.53 (σ = 1.19)

current avg100: 10.72 (σ = 2.48)
best avg100: 10.72 (σ = 2.48)

session avg: 10.72 (σ = 2.48)
session mean: 10.79



Roux pb avg12 

1:05.19, 50.45, 45.80, 55.41, 51.55, 1:01.67, 48.04, 51.28, 1:48.36, 43.97, 52.75, 54.38



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 43.97
worst time: 1:48.36

current avg5: 52.80 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 50.69 (σ = 2.41)

current avg12: 53.65 (σ = 5.92)
best avg12: 53.65 (σ = 5.92)

session avg: 53.65 (σ = 5.92)
session mean: 57.40


----------



## Talon2461 (Apr 23, 2012)

New PB Average of 12: 17.61

17.08, 17.88, 16.23, 19.52, (14.86), 19.40, 18.84, (20.47), 17.10, 15.79, 16.28, 17.94


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 23, 2012)

2.09, 2.10, 2.11, (3.52), (2.09) = *2.10*

Getting back in to Master Magic.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> 2.09, 2.10, 2.11, (3.52), (2.09) = *2.10*
> 
> Getting back in to Master Magic.



Nice! NAR soon hopefully


----------



## Selkie (Apr 23, 2012)

Few new pbs today, having a few weeks concentrating on bigger cubes:

Don't have scrambles as timed on android tablet, and cannot copy and paste them:-

4x4 Single: 58.11 (First ever sub 1 minute solve)
5x5 Single: 2:16.79
5x5 Ao5: 2:26.56 (2:33.22, 2:28.55, 2:21.70, 2:24.96, 2:26.18)


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Apr 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nice! NAR soon hopefully


 
NAR is WR


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2012)

16.33 roux sniggle and 29.87 avg100.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 23, 2012)

Guess i'm sub 2 in 4x4 now 1:41 avg of 5 1:53 of 12

4x4x4 cube
23.04.2012 20:17:54 - 20:56:50

Mean: 113.30
Standard deviation: 12.34
Best Time: 91.31
Worst Time: 136.81

Best average of 5: 101.14
2-6 - 106.79 (108.69) (91.31) 96.74 99.88

Best average of 12: 113.15
1-12 - 122.74 106.79 108.69 (91.31) 96.74 99.88 (136.81) 118.94 120.70 119.27 119.45 118.33

1. 122.74 U Uw2 Bw2 D L2 Lw Rw2 F2 Dw' D L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 L U Dw' Fw B2 Lw2 B' Uw L R D2 Bw' U' Uw' D Fw R D L' R' Uw' F' Uw L2
2. 106.79 L2 F Dw' L2 U2 F' B Lw2 B2 Lw B R D' Rw' Uw Lw U' Uw L2 Fw Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw' D Rw' Dw' R2 Bw Lw' F' Uw Lw2 F2 L2 Fw D L' Fw2 D'
3. 108.69 Rw F Fw' Lw U' Dw' Lw B2 R2 Bw' R' U Dw2 F2 Bw Dw' D F2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw Bw2 B2 Dw2 Fw Lw B Uw L R F Lw' Uw Lw2 Fw' B2 Uw2 L U'
4. 91.31 Dw' F' Rw Fw U Uw Lw2 Dw D' Bw' D' Rw Fw' Bw2 B D L' Fw' U' Dw R D' Lw Fw U2 L F D' R' U Uw2 L' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 U2 L' Rw R B'
5. 96.74 Bw' Uw' F' Fw' D B Rw' F' B U' D R D' Lw' Rw' R F Fw' Bw Dw Fw' Rw Fw2 D' B2 Dw2 B' Dw2 D Lw Uw L' R F Uw2 D Rw F' Dw' Fw
6. 99.88 R2 U2 R2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Rw F2 U2 Rw F Bw2 U' L Bw2 Uw Dw2 D Fw2 Lw R Bw2 B' U Uw Dw D Bw2 R U2 Lw Fw2 Bw' Dw2 L2 B Rw Fw2 Lw'
7. 136.81 Rw2 F U' Lw2 Uw' Lw R' Fw' L U R U' Uw' Dw' Rw R Uw2 Bw' L' Bw B2 D Fw2 B' R F' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw' F2 U' Dw Lw' F Lw2 F' Rw' R2
8. 118.94 L' Fw Dw Rw R2 F2 Lw U' Bw2 Lw B2 D F U F' R2 Bw' R' F Fw D2 F' Lw2 Rw Dw' R2 Bw2 Lw' F' L U2 B Lw2 Rw Fw2 U' L' Lw2 R2 F'
9. 120.70 R' B' Rw F Bw2 U2 L Rw2 U Bw Lw Dw' Bw' B2 Lw' R' Fw2 Uw B2 U L Bw2 Rw' R2 F' D' F Rw Fw' U' Dw2 D2 Fw2 Lw' F Lw2 Bw2 Dw D' B'
10. 119.27 Lw D' L Lw U' R Uw Dw2 F Fw' B2 U' Lw2 R' B' L' Lw' D Rw2 Bw2 Uw B D L' B2 R' U2 F' Bw' B' Dw2 Fw U' Fw' U' Dw Fw2 B' L' Rw
11. 119.45 Lw Uw Lw2 Uw2 D Lw2 Rw F' Uw D2 L' U2 Lw2 U' Uw2 D F2 D R2 F Fw2 U2 R' Bw2 B' Rw' B U2 Uw Lw Uw L2 Dw' D2 L' Lw' R2 B U' Uw2
12. 118.33 Dw2 F Fw2 B2 L' F2 B' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R' Uw D2 L R B D2 L' R Fw Bw B' Rw Bw B' Rw' U' Uw2 Dw F Fw Lw2 R2 F2 Rw' Bw2 U' Rw'


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 23, 2012)

Average of 12: *48.10*
1. 1:00.26 (0,2) / (6,1) / (3,6) / (0,4) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (-5,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,-2) / (4,-5) / (2,-2) / (2,1) / (-3,6) / (-1,2) / (6,0) 
2. 39.64 (3,5) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (4,-2) / (-4,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-5) / (6,6) / (-4,-2) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,6) / (0,1) 
3. 37.08 (-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,6) / (-3,-5) / (2,-1) / (-4,-3) / (-4,6) / (-2,-2) 
4. 53.73 (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (-4,5) / (-5,-2) / (5,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,5) / (-2,1) / (-4,-4) / (-3,6) / (4,6) / (-4,-3) /
5. 36.86 (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (5,6) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-2) / (6,6) / (2,2) / (6,-2) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (4,-2) 
6. 56.10 (4,-1) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (-2,4) / (6,2) / (2,-2) / (6,2) / (-4,4) / (6,6) / (-3,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,-4) / (-2,-2) / (0,-1) 
7. (1:12.45) (-3,-1) / (3,-2) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (3,-1) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) 
8. (36.63) (4,2) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (6,1) / (0,-4) / (-2,6) / (6,-1) / (0,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,2) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (4,0) 
9. 54.49 (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (2,6) / (-4,6) / (-1,6) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,-1) 
10. 52.04 (4,2) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,-5) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (-1,2) / (4,0) 
11. 43.07 (-2,0) / (3,-1) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (-4,1) / (-4,-4) / (3,6) / (4,0) / (2,-4) / (6,-5) 
12. 47.76 (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (-4,4) / (0,6) / (3,2) / (-1,0) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (1,2) / (-3,-2) / (-2,-3) 

PB.

First 5 solves are PB Ao5: *43.84*


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 23, 2012)

After the first day of magics,

1.98 single 2.24 average
4.92 single 5.84 average

Many more days to come


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 23, 2012)

First pll skip on megaminx. Also, full step 1:13.XY.


----------



## emolover (Apr 23, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> First pll skip on megaminx. Also, full step 1:13.XY.


 
****! Your winning.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nice! NAR soon hopefully


 
I can always hope...


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> ****! Your winning.


 
Don't worry, I'm extremely inconsistent.  One solve could be amazing, but the next could be sup-1:30. T.T


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 23, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Don't worry, I'm extremely inconsistent.  One solve could be amazing, but the next could be sup-1:30. T.T


 
Exactly the same as me!


----------



## retep (Apr 23, 2012)

PBs (AO: 1(nl)/5/12/100):
3x3x3: 15.06 / 20.39 / 21.99 / 23.98
'' 1H: 43.58 / 48.74 / 53.40 / N/A
4x4x4: 2:19.95 / 2:34.90 / 2:52.92 / 3:24.78
2x2x2 (on 4x4): 10.45 / 13.32 / 14.96 / N/A

Other:
- Learned full PLL
- Learned full OLL


----------



## Czaroman93 (Apr 23, 2012)

After a lot of tries I finally did it: I've beaten Michał Halczuks's PB in 10x10 cube on hi-games! The time is 7:50.44 and here you've got the replay.http://hi-games.net/cube-10x10x10/watch?u=4686 I'm really happy.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 23, 2012)

39.30 Single
(4,3) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,6) / (1,6) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (6,6) / (2,-3) / (-4,0) / (2,6) / (6,2) / (0,4)

It's basically a skip of the first step.

What it turned into:


Spoiler: Average of 5: 46.04



1. (39.30) (4,3) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,6) / (1,6) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (3,4) / (6,6) / (2,-3) / (-4,0) / (2,6) / (6,2) / (0,4) 
2. 44.62 (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (1,-2) / (-4,6) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,6) / (-2,5) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (4,5) /
3. (1:05.29) (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (4,6) / (5,-1) / (-5,-5) / (6,5) / (-1,6) / (2,6) / (6,-4) / (2,2) / (3,2) / (0,6) / (-5,-1) /
4. 42.58 (1,5) / (0,3) / (-3,-5) / (-1,-3) / (2,0) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (2,3) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (4,6) / (0,6) 
5. 50.93 (1,5) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (-4,-3) / (-2,-3) / (-2,-3) / (2,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,5) / (0,-5)


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Czaroman93 said:


> After a lot of tries I finally did it: I've beaten Michał Halczuks's PB in 10x10 cube on hi-games! The time is 7:50.44 and here you've got the replay.http://hi-games.net/cube-10x10x10/watch?u=4686 I'm really happy.



onice.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2012)

successfully switched LSE4c recog method

I CAN NOW SEE EVERYTHING


----------



## emolover (Apr 24, 2012)

Czaroman93 said:


> After a lot of tries I finally did it: I've beaten Michał Halczuks's PB in 10x10 cube on hi-games! The time is 7:50.44 and here you've got the replay.http://hi-games.net/cube-10x10x10/watch?u=4686 I'm really happy.


 
Holy **** that's better than my 8x8 times.


----------



## Riley (Apr 24, 2012)

First 8.xx solve on 3x3! (I've only gotten one 7 and some 9's) Video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0WrFcjpXH0 Reconstruction in the description there too.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 24, 2012)

just hit a ZZ personal best, 18.36 =D
progressssssssss

also: love your hand gestures pointing every which way =D


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2012)

just finished my first ever ao100. got a 14.98 (lolbarelysub15) average


----------



## soup (Apr 24, 2012)

New best for pocket cube! 29.76s (First sub-30) See here


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2012)

4.08 Average of 12

1. 3.74 U' R L' B U' L B U u' l 
2. 3.86 R B R B' L B' U R u r l' 
3. 3.82 B U' L B U L U R u' r' l b 
4. 3.90 B' L' R' B R L' l b' 
5. (5.58) U' L' U L' U R' L' U R' u r l b 
6. (1.75) U' B R L B' L' B' R u b 
7. 3.74 U' L' R U' L' R' U' R' L u' 
8. 4.34 L U' B' R' L' U' L U' r b' 
9. 4.42 U' R L' U R L U B' r' l 
10. 4.18 U R' L' B' L U' B' R L' u b 
11. 4.74 U B U R' U L U' u l' b 
12. 4.05 U' R B L' R' U' R u r l


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 24, 2012)

Magic single- 1.91
Master magic single- 4.57 Average- 4.86


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2012)

Average of 100: 4.89


Spoiler



1. 4.19 U B L R U B' R L r b u' 
2. 4.00 L U' R U R' U B' L' r' b' u 
3. 4.87 U B' R' U' L R' L' U l' r b u' 
4. 4.85 U L' B L' R' L B' R U' r u 
5. 6.06 L B' U' L' R B' R' U l' 
6. (2.40) R' L' R L B' U L B b' 
7. 4.50 U R' B' L B' L' U' B l r' 
8. 6.60 R L' U R B' U R U l r b u 
9. 5.10 U' R U R B' R L U l r' b' u' 
10. 5.54 U B' U B R' L' R' U l' r b 
11. 4.61 U' L U' B' U' L U R' b 
12. 4.51 R B U' L' B' L B' R' l' r' b u' 
13. 4.09 R' U' R' L B' R U L u 
14. 5.40 U' L' B' R' L' B L' U' R l' r' b u 
15. 5.03 U B U' L' R U L B l' r' b' u' 
16. 3.81 U R L' U L B' U' B L l 
17. 4.41 L B U L' R L' U B l' r b u' 
18. 4.54 L U R' L' U' B R' U u 
19. 3.35 U' B U L' U' B U R r u' 
20. 5.56 U L' B' L' R' U B R L' l u 
21. 6.17 U R B' L' B' U' B' U r' b' u' 
22. 5.27 B R L B' U' R' B U' l' r b u' 
23. 6.11 B' U L U R' U' B' U l r b 
24. (3.18) U R L B R L' U' R l' b' u' 
25. 4.65 L U' B' L U' B U L r u' 
26. 4.01 U R' U' R B R B R' l r' u 
27. 4.88 L' R' B L B' U' R' B' l' b u' 
28. 5.17 U B' U R B' R L U l' b u' 
29. (6.70) B' R' L' R U' R' B U l r' b u 
30. 6.23 U' L R U' R L B' U R u' 
31. (2.88) L R B U' R' B' R' L' r u' 
32. 4.84 U B' U R' U' R' U' L' R r b' u' 
33. 4.52 U' R' U R L B' U' R r' b' 
34. 4.42 U L' U B R' L B' U' 
35. 5.83 U R U' L' R L' B R l r' 
36. 5.36 U L' U' B R' B' L' B l r u 
37. 4.89 L' U B U' L' B L' R' u 
38. 6.25 L' U L R B U B L r u' 
39. 6.25 U R B U L' B U' R B l' r' b u' 
40. 4.98 U' R' L B' L R' B R l' r' 
41. 5.07 L B R' B R B' L U l r b' 
42. (7.19) U B R' B R' U L B' l b' u' 
43. 5.32 U B U L' R' B U' L' b' u' 
44. 4.00 R B' U B U R' B L b 
45. (6.85) U B L' U' R U' R U B' r' b' u' 
46. 4.96 U' B U' R' U R' U B' l' r' 
47. 3.96 U B U B U B U' R U' r b' u' 
48. (7.46) U' R B' U' B' L' R L' R l b 
49. 5.02 U L' B L' R' L' U' R' b' 
50. 3.76 L' R L R U R U R' l r' b' u 
51. 4.49 R' B U' B' U' R' U R' l' r' b u' 
52. 4.51 B R' B U' L' B' U L' b 
53. 4.49 B' R' B' R' L' R B' L' l b' 
54. 4.08 U R L B' L U' L U l' b' u' 
55. 5.13 R U' R L' U' B' R' U' l' r' u 
56. 3.98 L B L B' U' L R B l' b 
57. 5.61 U B L B' U B L R' r' u 
58. 4.60 U' L' U R L B' U R l' b u' 
59. 5.93 B R L B' U R' L U' l b' 
60. 4.77 L' U L' U L U' B' L l r u' 
61. 4.81 L' B L R L' U R' U' l' b' 
62. 3.49 U R L B' U' R' U' L l b' u 
63. 4.96 U R' U B' R L' B R' L' l' u 
64. 4.54 U L R B' L' U' R L' l r 
65. 5.88 L U B' U L' R U' R L' u' 
66. 5.81 R U' B R' U B R L l' b 
67. (3.00) U L' U' R B L R' B l 
68. 4.56 L R B L R' U' L R U' r' b' u 
69. 4.08 U' L B U' L' R B' R' r' u 
70. 4.08 U L B' R L B U' B l r b 
71. 5.51 L' B' L B R' B' L U' l r b' u' 
72. (3.12) R' L R' B R' U B L' l' u 
73. 3.77 U' B' R' B' L U B' U' l' r' u 
74. 6.43 R L U' R' B U' R B' r b u' 
75. 4.90 U L' B U L R' U' B r' 
76. 4.61 R' B L' U R U B' L' l b' 
77. 4.54 U B' L U' L' U L' U' B' l' r b' 
78. (6.78) U L R B' R L' B L l' r' b' 
79. 5.07 R U' L U' R U L' R 
80. 5.84 R U B' U R B L R l 
81. 3.94 L B R' L' U R L R' l' b 
82. 4.90 R U' B L R U' L' R l' b' u' 
83. 5.82 L U R B' L' B' L R' r' b u 
84. 4.83 L' B R B' L B U R' l r' u 
85. 3.25 L' U B L B L' B L b u 
86. 4.08 U B L U' B' R' B L l' r' b' u 
87. 5.98 R' L' U R B' U B' U' l r' 
88. 3.96 U' L U R B' R L' R r b' u' 
89. 5.76 L' B' U' R B' R B L' r b' u' 
90. 5.28 U' R B' L U L B L l' r' b u 
91. 4.88 U L U' R U L B' U' L B l r u 
92. 5.10 U L' U B' L' R' L' B' R l' b u' 
93. 5.65 U' R L B' R B' L B l' b' 
94. 4.65 L R' B U' B U' R' B' l' b u' 
95. 6.11 R U B' R' U' R' U' R r' b' u' 
96. 4.76 U B U B' R L' U' R l' r u 
97. 4.83 R B' L' B' R' B U' R r' b u 
98. 4.75 U' R' U' R' L' B U' L l u 
99. 4.20 U L B L' U' B' R L l r' b' u' 
100. 4.33 U' B' L' U B L' U B' l' r' b u'


----------



## Brest (Apr 24, 2012)

1:57.46


Spoiler: Secrets






Spoiler: Are you sure?



[YouTubeHD]eIxGqAgSQK0[/YouTubeHD]


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 24, 2012)

Brest said:


> 1:57.46
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Secrets
> ...


 
Well done! That was cool to watch!



‎3x3x3:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.77
worst time: 15.43

current avg5: 13.80 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 12.30 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 13.62 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 12.63 (σ = 0.67)

current avg50: 13.57 (σ = 0.86)
best avg50: 13.19 (σ = 0.78)

current avg100: 13.37 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 13.37 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 13.37 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 13.35




Spoiler



12.75, 12.55, 12.84, 11.34, 11.61, 13.71, 12.91, 12.67, 13.04, 12.84, 13.75, 11.41, 13.41, 12.28, 12.91, 12.55, 14.36, 12.91, 13.24, 14.53, 14.33, 12.31, 13.61, 14.60, 12.57, 13.93, 13.18, 13.05, 14.99, 11.77, 11.25, 14.16, 12.52, 13.13, 13.69, 13.90, 12.68, 13.56, 13.69, 14.69, 12.44, 14.48, 13.19, 14.21, 14.11, 12.27, 11.67, 13.26, 13.06, 14.74, 14.23, 13.10, 13.34, 13.10, 13.85, 14.40, 13.82, 14.53, 13.03, 12.05, 13.68, 11.72, 15.43, 12.63, 12.55, 15.31, 14.67, 11.56, 12.97, 14.69, 13.81, 15.14, 13.97, 13.44, 12.52, 13.90, 12.37, 14.10, 14.19, 14.97, 12.91, 14.51, 13.33, 9.77, 14.37, 12.22, 11.63, 14.82, 13.46, 13.93, 13.31, 13.55, 15.28, 13.78, 12.06, 13.73, 13.60, 14.49, 12.30, 14.06


PB Ao50 and Ao100! Woo!


----------



## JasonK (Apr 24, 2012)

Brest said:


> 1:57.46
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Secrets
> ...


 
That was so cool


----------



## Godmil (Apr 24, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> successfully switched LSE4c recog method
> 
> I CAN NOW SEE EVERYTHING


 
That sounds really exciting, are you going to post a tutorial or something saying what the advantages and disadvantages are?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 24, 2012)

Not really. There are only advantages compared to what I was doing before, and it doesn't really need a tutorial to be explained. 

It was just hard to switch after 6 years of not doing it.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 24, 2012)

New PBs single and average:

New PB single: 21.21
PB 10 of 12 : 29.42


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Brest said:


> 1:57.46
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Secrets
> ...



Nice, what's the spreadsheet for?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 24, 2012)

I just finished a huge cubing related project. Those who go on irc frequently will know what it is


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 24, 2012)

Square-1 PB Ao12: *44.72*


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 24, 2012)

1:21.41 mega pb ao5

(1:16.90), 1:19.77, (1:24.93), 1:20.41, 1:24.06


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 24, 2012)

2. 197.34 U' Dw L Dw R2 Bw' R F' Fw Lw2 Rw2 R D2 L' F L R2 B Rw U2 Bw' B2 Uw F2 R' Fw L U' Bw2 L U2 Rw D' R2 Dw Bw' U' Dw2 Fw2 B2 U D2 R Fw R' U2 Uw2 Lw' R' F2 Bw2 B2 Lw' Bw2 Rw' D Rw' U Uw D'

First Sub 200 in 5x5, but it was super lucky, OLL skip, and I did the last 4 edges in 2 looks (2 outer wing swaps)


----------



## Czaroman93 (Apr 24, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-9x9x9/watch?u=4686 Omg, what happened?! The centers were a bit slow, about 3:20 (my best centers were about 3:09), but the edges were incredibly fast - 1:30. As always I got stressed on 3x3 phase, but now I don't mind, I will beat this time soon.  2WRs in 2 days - that's insane!


----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2012)

64 moves @ 9.86 seconds = 6.49 TPS (PB)


Spoiler



B2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L U' B' U R2 F2 U F' L2 U'

y' D2 U L F' R' D
U L' U2 L U R' U' R
L' U L2 U' L'
U2 L' U L U' L' U L
U2 R U R' U R U R'
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

*13.87!* ¿ʇɐɥʍ

F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D U' R2 B2 U2 R' D F' U2 B D' B D2 B2 R U



Spoiler: Reconstruction



48 Moves - 3.46 TPS

z2 y //Inspection
L U R2 D' //Cross
U' y' R' U' R //1st Pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L //2nd Pair
U' R U' R' //3rd Pair
U y' L' U L //4th Pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
y R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL

alg.garron


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2012)

7x7 sim 4:34.768. First solve in like 2 months


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 25, 2012)

Learned an OLL! Still a few left


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2012)

Rex Cube:
1:05.07 single / 1:10.80 avg5 / 1:18.05 avg12
1:18.66, 1:25.95, 1:10.85, 1:22.36, 1:08.26, 1:34.29, 1:05.07, 1:36.76, 1:11.30, 1:08.61, 1:12.49, 1:27.75


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 25, 2012)

Brest said:


> 1:57.46
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Secrets
> ...


 Pretty amazing job.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 25, 2012)

13.21 3x3 average of 100. PB by .15, but I was kind of hoping for sub-13.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 25, 2012)

2:47.37 mgaminx single pb last was 3:02 set 13 may 2011


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 25, 2012)

Started learning CMLL a few days ago. I've got 14 committed so far and I'm having a blast learning it. It's a lot more fun than 2 look corners. 

I made and will continue to make some CMLL flash cards on study droid. I take a picture of the case and put it on the front of the card. Then on the back I put the case name and the algorithm. This way I can practice the cases that I have already learned. The app will shuffle the cards for you so they're in a different order every time. It's really helpful in learning recognition. I try and perform the correct algorithm as soon as possible after seeing the case.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 25, 2012)

First sub 20 average of 12! Have I finally done it?
Best average of 12: 19.94
10-21 - (17.48) 19.42 18.37 20.96 20.89 17.91 22.00 18.84 20.18 (22.44)


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 25, 2012)

Square-1 single: 21.57 Easy cubeshape and EP skip. (I also did wrong at CP so I had to do 2 algs)

Ao5 PB: 41.02


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2012)

2x2 full step single 0.472.

solution:

FL: U R
LL: U' F R U R' U' F'

19.07tps


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 25, 2012)

Godmil said:


> That sounds really exciting, are you going to post a tutorial or something saying what the advantages and disadvantages are?


 
It's the one I taught him at RO. It's just peeking at the BU sticker before it becomes a blind spot. Disadvantages/advantages are kinda obvious but it's definitely made me faster.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 25, 2012)

I can now fully 1 look 2 look CMLL!


----------



## Julian (Apr 25, 2012)

46.18 4x4 single


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2012)

Average of 5: 20.73
1. 19.85 F2 B2 L B2 R' B U2 L2 D' R2 L' F2 R U2 D2 B2 R F2 R' B2 
2. (18.57) B2 R2 B D2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 F' R' B2 U L2 B' L U B2 L' F 
3. (26.82) L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D B' D' F' D2 R F' L2 B D' R' 
4. 19.90 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D U B2 R' F' D2 L' R D' U' F2 D2 
5. 22.45 U L2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' D' F2 R F2 L' B' U' R D' U2

Roux. Also 22.36 average of 12 and 26.66 average of 100. 36 to 26 seconds in 3 days


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 25, 2012)

4x4 Pb ao5 

(56.34), 56.80, (1:05.84), 1:00.43, 1:03.21 = 1:00.15

Still no sub-1 average.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 26, 2012)

2:01.61. PB 5x5.

Then straight after... 2:04.52... 1:08 Redux.


----------



## Julian (Apr 26, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Then straight after... 2:04.52... 1:08 Redux.


what


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 26, 2012)

Square-1 PBs:

*lolsingle:* 14.07 
*Ao5:* 36.31
*Ao12:* 38.24


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 26, 2012)

Pb Ao12
Best average of 5: 19.28
15-19 - 19.93 19.13 (25.12) (17.79) 18.78

Best average of 12: 19.76
18-29 - (17.79) 18.78 20.52 19.78 21.21 18.97 (22.92) 20.59 19.02 20.43 20.08 18.21


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 26, 2012)

First 5x5 solve for weekly = PB!

2:39.66

Edit : last solve = 2:37.91

2:39.66, 2:52.78, (3:02.54), 2:48.18, (2:37.91) = 2:46.87

PB by a long shot! Before this my PB SINGLE was 2:47.xy.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Average of 5: 19.39
1. (34.84) U R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 R B D2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 F' U 
2. 20.50 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' D R' B' U' B2 U2 R' D' B' 
3. 19.06 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 R' F' D2 R2 F L U2 L D B 
4. 18.62 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B' L U R' F D B' F L R 
5. (18.01) B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B' D' L2 R' B' F' U' B' L2 U'

Sub 20 in 4 days


----------



## pady (Apr 26, 2012)

Finally sub18 of 12! 
Average of 12: 17.91
1. 18.57 L2 U R F L' F B2 U' B R2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R B2 L' D2 
2. 15.19 F2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' R' F' D2 L' B U' R' F' D2 
3. 19.64 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R B' R' B2 D2 B2 F2 U L' U 
4. 16.46 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F' L' U R2 U' B' D' B' L2 
5. (22.32) U L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B' R' D' L' U' R2 F U R' B U' 
6. (14.55) U2 F D2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B F2 D2 R' F L' U R F R2 U R2 B' 
7. 17.98 R B R L2 U D' L' D R2 U' L' D2 F2 R U2 R D2 R2 B2 L' U2 
8. 19.12 D R2 L2 U B' R B2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 
9. 17.59 R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 L D' L2 B' D' 
10. 17.61 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R' F2 U B2 R2 D2 R' B F2 D 
11. 18.79 R U2 D' F D R' B U F' R' U2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 L 
12. 18.10 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 F' R F U R2 F2 R' D2 R2

OH of course


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 26, 2012)

Just got my 6x6 shengshou this week and been doing a lot of that and 4x4. Ice noticed that by that I have improved my avg on 3x3


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 26, 2012)

Average of 5: 10.14 PB by 0.01
1. (8.93) U' D2 R2 F U F D F' R' L B' L2 D' U2 L2 R' F D U R2 U' F' U L' U2 
2. 9.98 L' D' R' L2 D' F2 R' F' U' B2 F' D B R F2 B' D2 L R' D' R' B D2 B' R' 
3. 11.19 F' R2 B2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 R U D2 L B R U' B' R2 U2 R2 D F' L2 B' R2 U2 
4. (12.39) B2 F2 L' F' B' L F U' L2 D' U2 R2 B F2 L' D2 F' U' B U2 B' F2 R' F L' 
5. 9.26 F2 L B2 L2 U' D2 B2 D' B2 D B D2 B F' D F2 U' L F2 L D L' D2 R' L2 

9.26 was PLL skip. Rest was NL


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 27, 2012)

3x3x3 
avg5 14.56
avg12 15.49
avg100 17.14
All PBs


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2012)

11.80 Ao12 
12.86, (10.30), 11.00, 12.27, 12.28, 12.41, 11.13, 11.31, 11.44, (12.90), 11.90, 11.41 all sub-13 

Part of a 12.54 Ao100


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 27, 2012)

Made a shepherd's cube and solved it in 20 minutes for the first time.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 27, 2012)

10.12 - F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' D2 R' U' F U' L' D F' U B

69 ETM 
~6.82 ETPS

Probably my highest ETPS in a solve.


Spoiler



x2 y' R' U R' F y' R' U R2 U' R' y' U' R' F R // XCross (15)
y' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd Pair (9, 24)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair (12, 36)
y U' R' U R // 4th Pair (5, 41)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8, 49)
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL (20, 69)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> 10.12 - F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' D2 R' U' F U' L' D F' U B
> 
> 69 ETM
> ~6.82 ETPS
> ...


 
found a way of doing it with a similar start that gives a pll skip 



Spoiler



x2 y' R' U R' U F2 y' U' R' y' U Rw U' Rw' (xcross + second pair setup)
R U R' U F U' R' F' R (second and third pairs)
y R' U2 R U' R' U R (forth pair)
U Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw (ollcp)
U2 (auf)


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 27, 2012)

OH
16.56 single (PB is 14.40)
25.47, 20.16, (26.55), (16.56), 22.80 = 22.81 (PB is 22.17)
19.71, 23.53, 19.72, 25.96, (28.27), 23.90, 25.47, 20.16, 26.55, (16.56), 22.80, 26.13 = 23.39 (PB! )



Spoiler: Scrambles



14. 19.71 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 U' R D B2 U' B D' R L2 D' B
15. 23.53 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 B L U' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' U'
16. 19.72 D B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F L B' D L D' U R2 B' F2
17. 25.96 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 R L' F' L' B2 U' R2 U R2 U
18. 28.27 D' B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 F' U2 R L' B' R' D U L2 B D2
19. 23.90 U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U' B' D' U' B U' R L' U' F U2 L
20. 25.47 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 R' D L2 B2 D' B' U' R' L' D U2
21. 20.16 R2 U B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' B L2 B'
22. 26.55 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 U R2 L2 F2 L' F' U2 B' F' D' R' D L' F' D
23. 16.56 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D R B2 L' F D2 L U B L U
24. 22.80 B2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' R F' D B2 F2 R2 D F R
25. 26.13 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' B U' R' U2 R F2 U F R' D2



Edit: Decided to roll to an average of 100 and got 26.82. Still PB, but quite disappointing. My hand is hurting now though. 


Spoiler



1. 22.16 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L' B U2 L' D' L' U2
2. 29.06 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U L' B U2 B' R' L B' L2 U' R U2
3. 23.53 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L D' U2 L' B2 R' B L2 B2 L' U'
4. 21.63 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 U R2 D' L F R L U2 B2 D' R' D' L2
5. 28.66 D R2 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 L' D2 B' U B' U' R2 F' D2 U
6. 24.52 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 R F2 R2 B' D B L U L2 D2 U'
7. 31.21 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R U' R' B2 U R B U
8. 25.66 D R2 D L2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F' R B F2 U F' R L D L2 U'
9. 32.56 L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B' D F' D L U R' D' U' F2
10. 24.46 R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F' D R D' L' F2 D' R2 U2 F
11. 25.40 R2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' L' D' F' U' R' L' U B' F' R2 D2
12. 32.53 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' R2 F' L U' F2 R B2 U' B2
13. 28.40 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R U' B' U' R2 L' B' D2 B2 D' U'
14. 19.71 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 U' R D B2 U' B D' R L2 D' B
15. 23.53 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 B L U' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' U'
16. 19.72 D B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F L B' D L D' U R2 B' F2
17. 25.96 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 R L' F' L' B2 U' R2 U R2 U
18. 28.27 D' B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 F' U2 R L' B' R' D U L2 B D2
19. 23.90 U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U' B' D' U' B U' R L' U' F U2 L
20. 25.47 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 R' D L2 B2 D' B' U' R' L' D U2
21. 20.16 R2 U B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' B L2 B'
22. 26.55 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 U R2 L2 F2 L' F' U2 B' F' D' R' D L' F' D
23. 16.56 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D R B2 L' F D2 L U B L U
24. 22.80 B2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' R F' D B2 F2 R2 D F R
25. 26.13 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' B U' R' U2 R F2 U F R' D2
26. 27.78 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L' D'
27. 24.61 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B D' L F U2 R D2 B' D' L2 D'
28. 22.33 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U R D2 F R2 D' R B' D' F2 R' D
29. 26.43 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 F' D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' R'
30. 27.46 D2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 F D2 R B F2 D' R F' L2 D' L'
31. 25.13 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D F U R2 B' U' R' B' L B2 U' R U2
32. 23.47 R2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D U F U F2 U2 L F2 D F' D U
33. 22.59 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 U L' D F D B' U2 R B D' R2 U'
34. 23.18 D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D R2 B' U2 L' F D2 R' U' F2 D L2
35. 32.05 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L R2 F' D L B U F2 D U2
36. 26.30 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2 L' D B' F U' L B F2 R F2 D'
37. 27.15 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R F D2 B R F' L B D B' D2
38. 25.81 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F D' U F U B L' U2 B2 U
39. 30.16 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 D F' L' D2 U F' L2 D F' R2 D2
40. 29.50 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D U2 B' R2 L D2 B' U2 B F2 U' F' D'
41. 33.00 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 L' B2 D F' D' U2 L' B2 L2 D U'
42. 27.31 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 D L B U' F U R L' B R L2 U'
43. DNF L2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 F' L B' R' D B' D F2 D F2
44. 32.06 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L U2 F' R' B' D2 B U F' D
45. 24.56 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U F' L2 U' B2 F D R' D2 B'
46. 23.40 B2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' F2 U B' R L' F' D' U L2 D2
47. 25.88 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' R U R2 L F D R F2 R'
48. 31.52 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F R D' U' F' L U' B2 F L' D2
49. 30.41 F2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 U L' F' U' B D2 F2 D' B R U
50. 30.52 D F2 R2 D R2 U F2 D F2 R2 F U' L' F' R B U' F' D R'
51. 25.15 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F U2 F R F2 D' L U2 B
52. 26.66 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L' D R' F2 D' U' B' U' F' R2 U
53. 28.33 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L' D' U R' U2 R L2 B' R L'
54. 26.25 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U2 R D U B' L2 D F R' D2 U' L'
55. 23.53 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R B2 F' D' R B' D2 U2 R B'
56. 22.46 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U F L2 D F L' U B R' F' R2 U2
57. 26.22 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U L2 B' R' B' L2 D R' L2 D2 U2 B' U'
58. 25.46 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R D' L' D2 B' D F R U2 B' R2
59. 24.68 D L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R D' F2 R' L U' L U2 B F2 U'
60. 22.15 F2 U R2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' F L2 D2 R2 L F2 D' R' D2 B
61. 23.09 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F R' U2 B L2 B L' B L' U
62. 23.02 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' B R2 L' B' D2 F' U' R D' F2
63. 32.44 B2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R U' R D L D2 R B F2 R2
64. 27.15 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 F D' L' U' F2 U2 B' D2
65. 27.80 D B2 U R2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 D R' B U2 R L2 B L2 F2 R' U
66. 20.77 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 R' D U B D' F R' B D' U'
67. 23.16 B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' L D B' F2 L' B2 U B' F L2 U2
68. 29.46 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' F' D2 R2 U2 L' F D' R' F
69. 27.75 D L2 D F2 D L2 D F2 D' B2 D R D F' L2 B R' B' D' F' D2 U2
70. 34.77 U' F2 R2 D2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L F' L' F' R2 B' R U B2 L2 U'
71. 29.53 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R D2 U2 F R2 D' F U'
72. 26.38 L2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D' B2 F U' B R F2 D U'
73. 28.28 D2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' L' F L2 B' R L' F D U2
74. 27.08 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' U2 L2 D F2 R2 F' D R U B' F U' L' U2 B U'
75. 23.94 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 U' B R' F2 L2 B D2 R'
76. 28.55 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D' U2 B2 D2 F L B' F2 L D' B2 L B2 U'
77. 30.25 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' B2 U' R' D' U2 L D F R2 U'
78. 25.63 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 B' D' U' F' R U' B2 D
79. 39.09 B2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' L' U' B U L' F2 U' R' L2
80. 21.33 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 L B R B' D2 U L2 F' R' L U'
81. 29.69 R2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U' L B R' F' L U F L' D' R2 U
82. 26.59 R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' B' R' B' U' L F' D
83. 32.69 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F' D' R B R' U2 R' B F' U' L'
84. 26.43 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 B R' F L2 F D2 L' U'
85. 22.21 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' R U' F' D B2 U' B D' R D2 U'
86. 24.93 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L F' R L2 B' F' L2 U' R U L'
87. 28.97 D R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 R F' D' R' F R2 B R U2 L U'
88. 28.25 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R L2 F U2 F U' B U2 L' B' U'
89. 23.65 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U F' U R' F2 U2 L B R2 U' L' U'
90. 27.47 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 B' L D' R2 L D F' L' F D
91. 24.75 F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 B F D' R B' U F' R2 L F2 D'
92. 27.53 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' F' D2 L2 F2 R B D' B' U'
93. 29.59 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D U2 F U B' R' L' D B2 U2 L2 U
94. 29.84 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' L U2 B' R D' F2 L B' F2 L2 U2
95. 33.19 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D R D' R L' B' R B D R F D
96. 32.11 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 L' B R' D' F' D2 B D' L B' U
97. 31.13 D2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B F' U F' R B2 F D L' U' F'
98. 20.02 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' B' D2 L' B D L U F' D' U2
99. 30.56 R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' B' U F R D U B R2 L U2 L2 U'
100. 33.61 L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 U F U B D' B2 L D2 U R L' D' U2


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 27, 2012)

Just did a sub 4 avg in 5x5 in weekly comp, I didn't train any 5x5 and have no idea how I got two 3:30 solves. 
4:00.58, 3:38.68, 3:34.66, 4:26.05, 3:47.31


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2012)

12.82 - my 550th roux solve

L2 U2 B D2 B D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 D' L' R B L B2 U' B2 D2 R

edit: 14.55, 569th solve, U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' L R2 F' U F D' F D2

solve: block1, block2, CMLL, orient LSE, U2, solved.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 27, 2012)

New 3x3x3 PB single: 16.88!


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 27, 2012)

Julian said:


> what


 
Just your standard 6 F2L insertions, pop, OLL, COLL, U Perm, U Perm.


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Just your standard 6 F2L insertions, pop, OLL, COLL, U Perm, U Perm.


Ah, of course.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2012)

(15.01), 19.06, (23.62), 19.57, 19.17 = 19.27

19.57, 18.87, 21.64, 19.88, 24.64, (24.80), 20.67, (15.01), 19.06, 23.62, 19.57, 19.17 = 20.67



Spoiler: times



20.50, 19.06, 18.62, 18.01, 29.30, 27.71, 28.46, 27.08, 22.22, 25.74, 26.18, 30.68, 24.81, 24.22, 25.66, 30.34, 25.55, (17.85), 19.84, (32.12), 31.74, (12.82), 26.86, 27.84, 22.83, 21.82, 27.49, 19.70, (32.37), 24.28, 28.93, 24.42, 22.14, 24.49, 29.75, 26.22, (32.99), 19.25, 21.98, (32.18), (14.55), 27.66, 27.19, 22.12, 25.49, 27.69, 27.12, 24.21, 20.45, 23.70, 22.78, 22.55, 30.65, (14.43), 21.59, 23.62, 25.10, 28.26, 23.83, 27.75, 24.63, 25.35, 25.26, 29.77, (32.68), 26.09, 27.14, 27.63+, 19.17, 21.18, 22.78, 21.45, 26.70, 29.19, 26.62, 19.02, 17.97, 18.42, 23.71, 23.47, 18.85, 21.93, 23.28, 23.38, 28.54, 24.10, 19.57, 18.87, 21.64, 19.88, 24.64, 24.80, 20.67, (15.01), 19.06, 23.62, 19.57, 19.17, 27.55, 19.97


 = 24.11

LSE on the 15.01 was M U2 M' U2


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2012)

16:44 2x2-8x8 relay
5:06 7x7 with OBLBL


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 28, 2012)

5.00 2x2 avg 5 pb
grr I needed better then 5.02 to get sub 5
5.02, 4.78, 5.21, 5.94, 4.08,

Edit: 4.80
5.44, (6.48), 5.01, 3.96, (2.90)

Edit: 5.99 average of 100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 5.99
1. 7.33 F2 U2 F R F2 R F U2 R' U2 
2. (9.25) R' U F R' F2 R U' F R2 
3. 4.91 F' R2 U2 F U F2 R' F' R' U' 
4. 5.02 U' F' U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U 
5. 4.78 F2 U R U' F R2 F U' F2 
6. 5.21 R F' U2 R' F R U2 R U2 
7. 5.94 F2 R' U2 F U' R2 U F' R2 U' 
8. 4.08 F2 R U2 R U F U2 R' U2 
9. 5.88 F2 R2 F' U' R F' U R U R' 
10. 7.22 U F2 U2 F2 R U' F R U2 
11. (8.79) U2 F' U' R' F2 R2 F' R U 
12. 6.25 U F R2 F R2 U' R' U F2 
13. 5.61 F U F2 R F' R' U F2 R 
14. 5.44 U2 F R2 F2 U' F' U F' U' 
15. 6.48 R2 U R' F U' F' R2 F2 R' 
16. 5.01 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R' F U 
17. (3.96) U' R2 U2 F U' R F2 R F2 U' 
18. (2.90) U F R' F' R' U2 F U' F' 
19. 5.07 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 U F' U' 
20. (11.75) U2 R U' F' R F2 U R' U 
21. 5.48 F' U2 R F R' U' R2 U' F 
22. 6.35 U R' U2 F2 R F' U F U2 
23. 5.18 R' U R F' R2 F U' F U 
24. 6.84 R2 F' R U' R2 F2 U' F' R U 
25. 4.98 R' F' U2 R2 U' R' U R U 
26. 7.70 R2 U2 R U R' U2 F R U 
27. 5.80 F2 R' U' R' U F U2 F2 U2 
28. 7.20 F R' U R' U' F2 U F2 R' 
29. 5.39 R' U F U' F2 U' R U' F 
30. 5.66 U' R U R' F2 U R2 F2 U 
31. 4.24 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R' U R U2 
32. 7.04 R U2 F' R U2 F2 U' R2 F' U' 
33. 4.71 R2 F2 U F' U' F U' R2 U' 
34. 5.94 R F' U2 R' U' F2 R2 F' U' 
35. 4.93 U2 F U2 F U' R' F R' U2 
36. 6.21 F R U2 R' U R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
37. 6.94 F U R' F' R U' F U2 F R' 
38. 8.54 U2 F2 R2 U' R F2 R U2 F 
39. 5.94 R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U' R' 
40. 6.65 R2 F U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
41. 7.55 U R2 U' R' F2 R U2 F' R' 
42. (3.98) F' U2 R F U2 R U' R2 U2 
43. 5.34 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' R U R2 
44. 6.44 F' R2 F' U2 R U' R F2 U 
45. 5.06 U' F U F' R F' R2 U' R' U2 
46. (11.94) R2 U' R F' R F U F2 R' 
47. 5.31 R' U2 F R' U F' R2 U' R 
48. 5.60 U' R2 F' R' U' F2 U R U' 
49. 5.55 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U 
50. 6.35 R2 F2 R U2 F' R' U2 R' F' 
51. 6.69 U R U' R2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 
52. 5.49 F' U2 R' F R2 F' R U' R' 
53. 6.39 F U F2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U' 
54. 7.13 F U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U2 
55. 6.18 F' R' U2 R' U R2 U F U' 
56. 5.79 R F R F U' F2 R2 U' R' 
57. 8.42 R F2 R U R2 U F' U' R 
58. (9.16) R2 U2 F2 U' F U' F R' U2 
59. 4.70 F R' U2 R' F U' R2 F U' 
60. 7.07 U2 F R F2 U2 R' U' F' R2 
61. 6.09 U R' U F R' U2 F U R2 U' 
62. 6.07 F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U2 
63. 4.42 U R2 U' R2 F R U2 F' U2 
64. 6.62 R U' F U2 R' F' R2 F2 U 
65. 8.03 U R U' F R2 U' R2 U' R' 
66. 5.43 R U' F' U' R2 F U' F R' 
67. 5.75 R2 F2 U' F R2 F R F2 R 
68. 5.96 F' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F R' 
69. 6.54 U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' R' U2 
70. 4.93 F' R2 U R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U' 
71. 6.13 R2 F U' F U' F2 R F' R 
72. (3.95) F' R U2 R F U R2 U R' 
73. 7.58 R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R F U' 
74. 6.78 U R2 U F' R U R2 F2 U2 
75. 6.57 F2 U R' U2 F R U' F U 
76. 5.31 U2 R F' R2 F R' F U' R' U' 
77. 6.39 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U R' F2 R' U' 
78. 6.26 R2 F U' R F2 U2 F' U' R2 
79. 8.02 F' R U F2 U R' F U' R2 
80. 6.60 R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U' 
81. 5.31 F2 U F U' R F U2 F2 R U' 
82. 5.09 F' U2 F' R' F2 R F' R2 F' 
83. 6.02 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U' 
84. 5.02 R F' U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U2 
85. 5.26 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U F2 R' U2 
86. 7.28 U' F U R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
87. 6.83 F R' U' F R2 U F2 U2 F' R' 
88. 5.82 R' F' R2 U2 F R' U' F U' 
89. 7.31 U2 R' F2 U F R' F2 U' R2 
90. 6.58 F R F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R2 
91. 4.12 F' R U' F' R F2 U' F U2 
92. 6.16 F U' F2 U' R U' F2 R' U' 
93. 5.07 U R U R2 F U2 R' U' R' 
94. 5.02 F2 U F2 R' U F2 R2 U F' U' 
95. 7.18 F U R U2 F2 U' F R F' U' 
96. 5.65 F' R2 U' R U F' U2 R U 
97. 5.23 U' R F R F' U' F U2 F U' 
98. 5.35 R2 F' U R' F R F R2 U' 
99. (2.06) F R' U2 F' R2 U' F' R' U' 
100. 4.75 U' R2 F' R F' R' F R2 U



4.68 average of 5

best reaction ever when i got the 2.06 on the second last solve


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 28, 2012)

learned 7/8 of dot case olls ( 1 alg dont work) learned both T cases, 1 C case, one fish case, two i cases, 2 p cases, 2 edge flip cases and a L case all in 1 day.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 28, 2012)

4x4 PB single - 1:03.00!     I'm so very happy!  Last layer was simply U' U2 l' U' L U R U' L' U.

1:05.30+, 1:06.25, 1:13.56, (1:14.34), (1:03.00) = 1:08.37. (PB)

The 1:05.30+ is up on Youtube and was PB. Yes, my PB came on my 4th 4x4 solve tonight.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2012)

1:19.20 4x4 with Yau 

PLL Parity



Jaycee said:


> 4x4 PB single - 1:03.00!     I'm so very happy!  Last layer was simply U' U2 l' U' L U R U' L' U.
> 
> 1:05.30+, 1:06.25, 1:13.56, (1:14.34), (1:03.00) = 1:08.37. (PB)
> 
> The 1:05.30+ is up on Youtube and was PB. Yes, my PB came on my 4th 4x4 solve tonight.


 
Still use OBLBL?


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 28, 2012)

1:02.44!  Ridiculously easy scramble.

r2 F u2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 u' D2 f2 U f2 R' D2 L2 u2 F' L2 B2 F2 L2 r2 B U' D' u F' U B L2 D' B U D2 f2 U f2 B (Good for you Reductioners, too!)

Layer-building was insanely easy and there was no OParity, LL was COLL + U + PLL parity. Somehow I managed to accidentally keep the blue center (I scramble in YO orientation) intact while pairing up the 3 edges for the Rouxblock. 

@antoine : Yes


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 1:02.44!  Ridiculously easy scramble.
> 
> r2 F u2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 u' D2 f2 U f2 R' D2 L2 u2 F' L2 B2 F2 L2 r2 B U' D' u F' U B L2 D' B U D2 f2 U f2 B (Good for you Reductioners, too!)
> 
> ...


 
I got 1:29.60 with Yau. Centers and cross were insanely easy, but edge pairing was disastrous... I had OLL and PLL parity . I average between ~1:22 and ~1:28, depending on the day.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sub15 in one method, and nearly sub15 in another.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 28, 2012)

I actually ended my Ao100 with a PB single!!! This is unreal.

1:22.44, 1:21.73, 1:09.76, 1:27.99, 1:32.08, 1:36.41, 1:27.31, 1:18.13, 1:22.80, 1:13.52, 1:14.70, 1:15.29, 1:18.18, 1:32.81, 1:24.73, 1:22.20, 1:34.05, 1:35.60, 1:21.62, 1:27.44, 1:15.95, 1:20.81, 1:20.15, 1:30.40, 1:31.45, 1:18.81, 1:24.17, 1:24.12, 1:16.38, 1:21.71, 1:30.16, 1:16.66, 1:26.51, 1:17.42, 1:16.19, 1:16.68, 1:14.91, 1:23.31, 1:30.62, 1:20.72, 1:22.87, 1:17.30, 1:27.41, 1:22.20, 1:22.60, 1:19.55, 1:21.18, 1:13.00, 1:19.02, 1:25.29, 1:18.77, 1:14.83, 1:11.29, 1:19.72, 1:18.72, 1:15.74, 1:17.20, 1:16.37, 1:07.98, 1:14.20, 1:10.69, 1:07.32, 1:18.41, 1:13.69, 1:27.69, 1:18.74, 1:29.01, 1:17.57, 1:18.47, 1:24.02, 1:05.30+, 1:06.25, 1:13.56, 1:14.34, 1:03.00, 1:15.68, 1:16.66, 1:15.54, 1:22.73, 1:14.00, 1:12.97, 1:13.84, 1:02.44, 1:20.96, 1:19.49, 1:18.32, 1:19.88, 1:15.21, 1:07.69, 1:17.24, 1:22.10, 1:12.26, 1:16.33, 1:22.17, 1:05.29, 1:13.78, 1:13.41, 1:15.06, 1:13.66, 1:01.61

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:01.61
worst time: 1:36.41

current avg5: 1:13.62 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 1:08.37 (σ = 4.52)

current avg12: 1:13.68 (σ = 4.72)
best avg12: 1:12.58 (σ = 4.41)

current avg100: 1:18.77 (σ = 5.54)
best avg100: 1:18.77 (σ = 5.54)

session avg: 1:18.77 (σ = 5.54)
session mean: 1:18.78

DAMN IT SO CLOSE TO SUB 1 SINGLE


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 28, 2012)

*Square-1 PB session:*

best time: 17.90
worst time: 1:27.82

current avg5: 41.52 (σ = 7.41)
best avg5: 27.73 (σ = 6.81)

current avg12: 39.20 (σ = 9.79)
best avg12: 31.49 (σ = 5.82)

current avg50: 39.83 (σ = 9.58)
best avg50: 39.83 (σ = 9.58)

Everything except single is PB. 

NL PB single is now 22.02


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 28, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> *Square-1 PB session:*
> 
> best time: 17.90
> worst time: 1:27.82
> ...


Your improving pretty fast in sq-1, I really want to invest time in it, or at least not be the worst sq-1 solver in germany


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 28, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Your improving pretty fast in sq-1, I really want to invest time in it, or at least not be the worst sq-1 solver in germany



In my Ao5 record was the scrambles too easy

I also had luck with parity.

But I think I have improved pretty fast  I am doing 40-80 solves every day!


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 28, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Your improving pretty fast in sq-1, I really want to invest time in it, or at least not be the worst sq-1 solver in germany


 
Practice a lot to get better at putting it into a square.
Then here's the algs I use: http://kungfoomanchu.com/guides/andy-klise-square-1.pdf
at some point, I may learn a more advanced method, but for now, I know about 15 of these algs, and I average around high 40s.


EDIT: loosened my square-1 a bit-- got my times to drop

PB ao5: 38.56
(51.89), 38.79, (33.01), 37.46, 39.44


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 28, 2012)

Square-1:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.94
worst time: 32.92

current avg5: 27.60 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5: 19.28 (σ = 1.44)

current avg12: 25.44 (σ = 3.58)
best avg12: 20.79 (σ = 2.29)

current avg50: 24.51 (σ = 2.90)
best avg50: 22.30 (σ = 2.96)

current avg100: 23.58 (σ = 3.04)
best avg100: 23.58 (σ = 3.04)



Spoiler



27.51, 26.03, 23.55, 24.90, 22.19, 22.96, 25.62, 14.94, 19.96, 21.67, 26.89, 26.77, 26.84, 24.45, 28.01, 23.86, 17.16, 19.73, 17.67, 20.44, 20.64, 20.81, 24.79, 24.10, 20.36, 17.38, 23.63, 23.14, 22.11, 16.61, 22.85, 24.06, 16.80, 22.26, 24.86, 28.84, 20.15, 28.09, 17.64, 20.61, 28.73, 18.89, 28.16, 22.55, 20.60, 16.46, 22.21, 26.28, 22.81, 20.12, 19.49, 21.45, 27.72, 25.22, 25.70, 20.51, 24.04, 28.94, 23.35, 21.49, 25.41, 29.61, 22.64, 20.08, 26.23, 25.99, 30.48, 22.28, 23.19, 24.41, 20.89, 28.27, 28.74, 21.37, 25.06, 21.19, 25.62, 26.59, 20.42, 22.51, 22.02, 19.50, 24.81, 26.63, 18.68, 27.46, 28.39, 28.23, 20.96, 32.10, 22.91, 23.85, 25.20, 19.16, 25.49, 25.50, 32.92, 27.61, 29.70, 21.04



PB Average of 12 and Average of 100. I'd roll some of the solve out, but I just did 100 square-1 solves in a row and my wrists hurt!

I'm so tired of failing in competitions! I'm getting sub-25 next competition I go to! It's gonna happen!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2012)

PB Yau avg5: 1:13.22, 1:14.24, (1:11.10), (1:15.64), 1:12.33 = *1:13.26*


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Master magic single: 4.20
Average: 4.46, 4.47, 4.45, (4.25), (5.00)= 4.46 (duh)

I'm a bit slow to be this consistent, but it's nice.

Magic status: destringed


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 28, 2012)

PB 3x3 Average of 12: 16.43
1. 16.25 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R' B2 F' U' B' D F2 U R D U2 
2. 16.12 U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 D2 F2 D' R F' U' R2 F2 L R2 D' 
3. 15.45 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 F L U' B U B2 L D' U2 F' 
4. 15.21 R' U2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D R2 U B R' D U F' U' 
5. 17.55 B F R2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' D' B' U' B L' F' L' D U2 
6. 16.76 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F U' B L' D B' D2 R' F2 R2 
7. 15.58 U' F R' B' R' F' U' D L2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 
8. 17.37 U2 B R2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B D' B U' F' L' R2 B2 F 
9. 14.42 B2 L' B D' F' U2 L F R U2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 
10. (23.29) F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 L R' D' F2 D R' U' B' U' L2 R2 
11. 19.57 D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U B2 D R D2 L' F L U2 L' U B' 
12. (14.08) F' D F' R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2012)

1:05.75 Yau single on video


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 28, 2012)

3.70 MM single. Couldn't edit my previous post for some reason.


----------



## soup (Apr 28, 2012)

New best for 9*9*9; 1765.34s. See here


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Apr 28, 2012)

18.27, 17.61, 18.11, 19.71, 19.57= 18.65 average Not a PB but my first sub 19 average with no sup 20's


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 28, 2012)

Made my first ao50 on 4x4, 1:26 is Pb by a second, the Ao12 is also a pb 

Mean: 104.66
Standard deviation: 8.94
Best Time: 86.25
Worst Time: 129.07

Best average of 5: 96.52
42-46 - 91.73 92.43 (107.81) 105.40 (86.25)

Best average of 12: 100.37
37-48 - 101.08 105.52 95.76 (112.86) 110.56 91.73 92.43 107.81 105.40 (86.25) 97.98 95.46


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2012)

7.37 NL
B' R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 L D2 L' D F' U' F' D2 R F 
I know the cross/F2L1 (z2 y' R' F' D R U R') but I can't remember what I did after that, except for a 6move OLL/Aperm.


----------



## emolover (Apr 28, 2012)

First timed solve on my WitLong: 10.436!

I like this cube.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 28, 2012)

emolover said:


> WitLong


 
Never heard of it


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Never heard of it



C IV


----------



## emolover (Apr 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Never heard of it


 
I'm not sure if you are just saying that because I somehow spelled it wrong but it is the Type C IV.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 7.37 NL
> B' R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 L D2 L' D F' U' F' D2 R F
> I know the cross/F2L1 (z2 y' R' F' D R U R') but I can't remember what I did after that, except for a 6move OLL/Aperm.


 
probably something like:

y U' R' U R U L U L'
U2 R U2 R U' R U R'
R' U R
OLL
PLL


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 28, 2012)

1:00.82 

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

I got sooo lucky at the beginning and if I kept going at a normal pace I probably would've gotten ~54 but I got nervous messed up at least 3 times after the 35 second mark.

@emolover : No, I had genuinely never heard of it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> probably something like:
> 
> y U' R' U R U L U L'
> U2 R U2 R U' R U R'
> ...


Yeah, that looks right, thanks


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 28, 2012)

1:15.06, 1:13.66, 1:01.61, 1:13.87, (1:19.25), 1:08.86, 1:15.84, 1:14.70, (1:00.82), 1:09.83, 1:08.55, 1:09.54 = 1:11.15

Still averaging (mainly) ~1:17 ish. I <3 4x4.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 28, 2012)

9.63, 10.22, 9.57, 12.25, 9.54, 10.46, 12.32, 10.31, (13.62), 9.37, 9.61, (13.61), 10.16, 11.41, 11.28, 10.16, 9.91, 10.59, 9.54, 11.35, 12.27, 12.19, 10.48, 11.91, (9.18), 9.66, 11.42, (13.43), 10.94, 11.97, 11.42, (7.49), 11.23, 12.97, 13.28, 10.20, 12.33, 12.33+, (9.05), 10.55, 10.82, 11.79, 11.97, 10.49, 11.52, 11.46, 10.56, (15.61), 10.50, 11.55, 10.33, 9.96, 12.07, 10.58, 11.01, 12.86, 12.76, 11.29, (8.87), 10.61, 9.37, 11.66, 9.64, 10.07, 11.84, 9.50, 12.01, 11.96, 10.67, 11.18, 9.57, 10.00, 11.65, 10.75, (13.40+), 10.63, 9.55, 12.17, 10.96, 10.86, 10.11, 10.51, 10.51, 11.65, 11.42, 10.41, 10.11, 9.82, 10.99, 10.03, 10.60, 9.36, 10.48, 10.34, 11.13, 11.58, (8.70), 11.31, 10.97, 10.21 = 10.89 avg100
yay, sub-11! 
Former PB was 11.21


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 28, 2012)

Last solves before going to bed, and then that:

4x4x4 cube
28.04.2012 23:53:08 - 00:44:53

Mean: 96.85
Standard deviation: 6.80
Best Time: 78.70
Worst Time: 106.96

Best average of 5: 94.61
8-12 - (100.05) 91.19 93.98 98.67 (78.70)

Best average of 12: 97.65
1-12 - (106.96) 98.98 96.68 104.74 98.31 96.70 97.23 100.05 91.19 93.98 98.67 (78.70)



1:18, single, 1:37 Ao12, The 1:18 was 55 seconds reduction


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Almost averaging sub 20 with Roux after 5 days.

Edit: 28.05 average of 700



Spoiler: Times



(50.18), 32.50, 40.84, 36.24, 28.16, 32.80, 35.48, 26.84, (43.82), 32.18, 27.30, (48.65), (43.06), 28.95, 38.55, 34.53, (41.22), (41.44), 39.63, (47.39), 39.87, 32.93, 40.70, 33.25, 33.39, 33.34, (48.43), 38.82, 34.70+, 33.65, 28.99, (52.25), 29.47, 29.94, (43.23), 32.02, 40.02, 31.82, 35.46, (46.24), 39.50, 39.77, 23.39, (43.31), 32.94, (42.95), 34.94+, 34.45, 26.24, 25.75, 26.39, 29.51, 28.55, 30.30, 34.50, 23.03, 27.10, 33.90, 30.56, (54.15), 29.78, (17.16), 37.40, (41.85), (46.19), 28.79, (46.80), 36.66, 34.99, 29.37, 36.13, 32.15, 29.83, 37.03, (41.69), 28.12, (46.12), 25.14, 40.87, 33.25, 27.26, (43.30), 39.56, 26.83, 33.15, 26.50, 40.53, (45.10), (18.73), 25.26, 38.64, 32.22, 27.68, 22.22, 28.87, 33.62, 34.19, 26.46, (42.43), (41.80), (44.75), 32.93, 33.33, 19.98, 40.75, 27.43, 37.54, 26.03, 31.19, 19.87, 29.12, 23.08, 34.48, 23.99, 35.70, 33.05, 31.76, 34.77, 30.78, 35.37, 33.91+, 31.44, (45.01), 26.86, 27.52, 37.93, 27.70, 33.14, 36.63, 34.94, 38.21, 33.91, 26.06, 40.21, 38.86, 26.35, 29.77, 32.94, 22.53, 28.25, 32.93, (43.16), 40.59, 30.13, 33.50, 22.91, (41.01), 23.08, 31.07, 23.06, 31.65, 23.54, 30.38, 30.68, 40.18, (41.41), 33.62, 28.41, 35.69, 34.54, 34.68, 20.09, 30.47, 32.24, 25.49, 28.35, 32.80, 35.94, 34.98, (56.38), 32.79, 33.38, 38.17, 23.45, 33.15, 30.93, 32.07, 38.55+, 31.12, 35.91, 23.37, 30.63, 30.78, 29.89, 38.62, 37.54, (41.13), 27.63, 27.94, 27.31, 36.35, 37.58, 26.34, 31.69, 26.30, 40.77, 34.73, 29.78, 33.27, 38.14, 39.51, 37.82, 39.71, 36.03, 26.38, 32.11, 32.15, 22.24, 27.97, 26.14, 33.03, 36.61, 30.31, 35.82, 28.95, 27.73, 32.23, 25.02, 29.42, (41.48), 22.41, 27.70, 26.47, 27.33, 34.34, 27.48, 31.87, 24.14, (41.90), 26.04, 39.54, 29.08, 32.76, 28.70, 33.03, 32.57, 34.55, 24.57, 33.63, (50.08), 33.42, 21.55, 29.22, 39.87, 26.89, 23.03, 29.64, (43.46), 23.19, 25.43, 39.75, 23.34, 28.72, 36.78, 32.04, 29.13, 33.11, 32.21, 28.48, 31.34, 31.03, 23.21, 31.98, 33.02, 31.74, 29.81, 32.12, 22.42, 26.53, 23.62, 32.06, 34.56, 27.83, 29.76, 24.30, 32.33, 27.66, 25.12, 33.60, 33.31, 33.60, 37.31, 20.35, 28.30, 34.19, 30.42, 30.93, 21.63, 27.23, 31.63, 34.98, 30.63, 28.92, 25.40, 24.80, 30.14, 35.42, (42.59), 24.92, 29.73, 30.94, 19.74, 31.75, 32.88, 24.63, 25.97, (16.33), 25.71, 22.12, 29.67, 30.94, 24.86, 24.71, 34.39, 24.33, 31.37, 25.58, 27.70, 24.46, 23.87, 34.65, 28.58, 35.38, 31.14, 21.89, 31.93, 21.55, 26.34, 25.22, 27.71, 24.98, 27.12, 24.51, 29.34, 29.85, 30.42, 25.42, 28.16, 35.67, 26.78, 24.15, 36.87, 34.72, 33.89, 30.93, 26.73, 33.39, 23.81, 27.07, 30.77, 29.56, 32.98, 30.96, 27.14, 23.26, 24.60, 24.58, 28.49, 26.14, 27.41, 28.48, 22.55, 29.91, 31.47, 22.04, 25.15, 28.99, 28.62, 30.80, 21.05, 22.83, 20.23, 23.39, 25.26, 25.14, (17.42), 26.31, 29.66, 21.78, 25.25, 24.30, (17.03), 25.35, 19.85, (18.57), 26.82, 19.90, 22.45, 25.66, 20.50, 21.82, 28.25, 23.51, 21.63, 25.89, 25.03, 27.33, 21.40, 26.26, 25.89, 29.22, 22.34, 29.42, 28.74, 31.56, 27.89, 25.00, 33.77, 26.42, 25.78, 29.42, 27.32, 29.73, 26.67, 26.77, 34.22, 20.89, 22.23, 30.96, 24.78, (19.11), 23.81, 31.74, 29.33, 21.80, 31.77, 30.98, 31.82, 27.83, 28.72, 32.03+, 26.40, 19.66, 29.90, 19.55, 25.14, 34.56, 21.10, 24.93, 34.17, 30.26, 27.32, 23.93, 19.96, 26.68, 24.90, 26.07, 20.18, 29.55, 32.00, 22.69, 29.34, 26.51, 23.55, 20.60, 33.13, 22.36, 30.23, 29.35, 22.22, 34.29, (17.56), 24.10, 23.85, 24.26, 24.11, 24.69, 23.52, 24.83, 30.12, 27.67, 24.92, 27.04, 29.07, 23.10, 29.55, 24.56, 22.27, 29.46, 29.90, 19.94, 25.52+, 22.05, 29.47, 22.27, 24.23, 22.11, 31.36, 25.61, 29.49, (19.11), 23.35, 22.06, 24.59, 25.63, 28.23, 23.96, 26.66, 20.58, 28.54, 20.95, 22.22, 26.78, 22.24, 24.39, 26.38, 25.04, 29.30, 22.54, 29.24, 26.09, 21.18, 20.24, 26.61, 21.99, 28.06, 27.01, 26.89, 22.13, 27.98, 26.92, 27.54, 29.87, 26.57, (17.51), (18.04), 21.15, 34.84, 20.50, (19.06), (18.62), (18.01), 29.30, 27.71, 28.46, 27.08, 22.22, 25.74, 26.18, 30.68, 24.81, 24.22, 25.66, 30.34, 25.55, (17.85), 19.84, 32.12, 31.74, (12.82), 26.86, 27.84, 22.83, 21.82, 27.49, 19.70, 32.37, 24.28, 28.93, 24.42, 22.14, 24.49, 29.75, 26.22, 32.99, 19.25, 21.98, 32.18, (14.55), 27.66, 27.19, 22.12, 25.49, 27.69, 27.12, 24.21, 20.45, 23.70, 22.78, 22.55, 30.65, (14.43), 21.59, 23.62, 25.10, 28.26, 23.83, 27.75, 24.63, 25.35, 25.26, 29.77, 32.68, 26.09, 27.14, 27.63+, (19.17), 21.18, 22.78, 21.45, 26.70, 29.19, 26.62, (19.02), (17.97), (18.42), 23.71, 23.47, (18.85), 21.93, 23.28, 23.38, 28.54, 24.10, 19.57, (18.87), 21.64, 19.88, 24.64, 24.80, 20.67, (15.01), (19.06), 23.62, 19.57, (19.17), 27.55, 19.97, 29.06, 21.72, 31.09, (18.90), 21.06, 23.54, 21.94, 20.47, 23.20, 26.54, 28.91, 33.32, 22.04, 21.63, 23.66, (18.04), 20.60, 22.82, 20.63, 22.94, 27.91, 22.55, 28.86, 22.31, (18.87), 25.95, 22.13, 27.07, 21.62, 30.91, 33.96, 21.69, 23.71, 19.82, (18.34), 23.71, 19.24, 20.14, 22.61, (18.65), 20.61, 19.76, 21.26, (18.78), 23.59, 25.17, 20.40, 21.69, 19.28, 21.45, 21.18, 21.16, 21.92, 28.60, 28.07, 21.37, 23.87, 26.53, (19.02), 20.45, 23.06, (18.10), 23.33, 26.20, 24.24, 22.29, 25.95, 24.04, 23.85, 23.66, 27.90, 20.61



PBs: 12.82 single, 19.27 average of 5, 20.45 average of 12, 22.57 average of 100 (almost the last 100 solves, so will be improved within 10 solves probably)


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 29, 2012)

1:00.80

To try and break my habit of looking at the timer mid-solve, I've made it so that while I'm solving the timer just says "running" (Thanks for that option QQ!). Sub-1 is coming tonight. I can feel it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 29, 2012)

11.61 avg201, SD = 1.09 (incl. 11.53 avg100, SD = 1.07)


Spoiler



DNFs: 1
7: 1
8: 3
9: 18
10: 46
11: 58
12: 44
13: 15
14: 10
15: 4
50: 1 (pop lol)


Ooh, broke 10% sub10.


----------



## leonparfitt (Apr 29, 2012)

18.03, 15.28, 16.15, 21.64, 13.55, 17.03, 17.34, 13.47, 18.12, 17.59, 15.26, 18.02, 18.02, 16.26, 15.38, 20.71, 12.93, 15.35, 17.06, 17.05, 17.05, 16.55, 16.73, 17.15, 14.83, 17.56, 16.41, 14.74, 13.06, 15.86, 17.13, 20.00, 13.54, 15.56, 14.12, 18.33, 17.47, 15.63, 16.24, 15.91, 17.91, 14.31, 16.24, 16.53, 17.50, 21.05, 13.01, 18.39, 14.78, 15.53, 16.18, 14.81, 13.64, 16.02, 18.00, 19.12, 20.86, 16.85, 15.07, 15.81, 20.95, 20.73, 16.78, 13.84, 18.42, 16.62, 16.78, 13.91, 15.38, 15.70, 16.60, 14.72, 20.85, 16.89, 18.36, 18.29, 15.51, 19.46, 16.23, 21.69, 15.08, 15.85, 14.86, 15.68, 18.31, 17.36, 19.36, 12.48, 13.10, 14.76, 14.99, 19.69, 14.07, 12.40, 15.30, 16.95, 13.40, 16.51, 19.59, 16.93 = 16.49 average 100 !!

best avg5: - 14.07, (12.40), 15.30, (16.95), 13.40 = 14.26
best avg12: - 19.36, 12.48, 13.10, 14.76, 14.99, (19.69), 14.07, (12.40), 15.30, 16.95, 13.40, 16.51 = 15.09 

My first sub 17 average 100 !!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 29, 2012)

I finished my Fisher Cube! Somehow my collection did not look complete with just a barrel and a half-truncated cube. Cuboctohedron is next!


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 29, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I actually ended my Ao100 with a PB single!!! This is unreal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
4x4?



emolover said:


> First timed solve on my WitLong: 10.436!
> 
> I like this cube.


 
Mine feels like there is a ton of resistance when I turn it. Suggestions? I've already lubed it with lubix, (core and everything) but it didn't seem to help much. I think Ive done about 150-200 solves on it.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Mine feels like there is a ton of resistance when I turn it. Suggestions? I've already lubed it with lubix, (core and everything) but it didn't seem to help much. I think Ive done about 150-200 solves on it.


 
The only thing I have done to mine is shock oil it and loosen it. Mine is not any better than yours but I think it is a satisfying break from my LinYun that can do U3s and R5s.


----------



## Brest (Apr 29, 2012)

890


----------



## qqwref (Apr 29, 2012)

Go for quadruple digits! 

e: Didn't Erik post an avg100 a while back? Have you tried doing that one?


----------



## Brest (Apr 29, 2012)

8:50.50


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]i7WEaEIXEmE[/youtubehd]


----------



## uvafan (Apr 29, 2012)

Just completed first (untimed) solve using ZZ method! I Average about 45 seconds with cfop (2-look OLL and 2-Look PLL), but I wanted to learn something that would set me apart. ZZ seems like a cool method that has potential.


----------



## soup (Apr 29, 2012)

2*2 to 10*10 relay results:
2*2: 55.25s
3*3: 97.60s
4*4: 184.66s
5*5: 323.72s
6*6: 544.62s, (New best)
7*7: 777.32s, (New best)
8*8: 1619.02s
9*9: 1978.89s
10*10: 2941.75s, (New best)

Total time = *8522.83s*


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 29, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Just completed first (untimed) solve using ZZ method! I Average about 45 seconds with cfop (2-look OLL and 2-Look PLL), but I wanted to learn something that would set me apart. ZZ seems like a cool method that has potential.


 
ZZ is a really cool method. I've tried it before though, and I think it would take TONS of practice (more than CFOP) to get to a 20-25 average. There is just so little documentation on it that you kinda have to figure tricks and stuff out all on your own.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2012)

D R2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L' R B D R' B R2 F2 R D

13.14

edit: 20.99, 21.47, 18.82, 17.37, (14.23), 19.11, 17.60, 22.50, (22.60), 14.74, 21.61, 20.26 = 19.45

18.82, 17.37, (14.23), (19.11), 17.60 = 17.93


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 29, 2012)

6x6x6 with OBLBL in under 5 minutes.


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Apr 29, 2012)

aintisune and sune sub .50!!


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 29, 2012)

Sub 1:30 avg of 5 in 4x4
Best average of 5: 87.65
1-5 - (108.52) 84.89 86.35 (84.63) 91.70


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 29, 2012)

Best average of 5: 37.96
1-5 - (40.03) 35.61 (35.00) 39.42 38.86

Best average of 12: 40.61
1-12 - 40.03 35.61 (35.00) 39.42 38.86 (90.65) 41.94 45.21 40.49 39.57 39.99 44.95

4x4. So many OP at the end.

EDIT: Best average of 5: 37.24
1-5 - 38.44 36.24 (39.62) (33.73) 37.03

Best average of 12: 40.76
1-12 - 38.44 36.24 39.62 (33.73) 37.03 42.69 46.70 42.57 39.74 (DNF) 44.03 40.57

Fail... again...


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 30, 2012)

Best average of 5: 38.16
9-13 - 38.07 38.80 (48.43) (34.80) 37.60

Best average of 12: 39.48
3-14 - 39.73 39.01 40.41 41.45 40.75 39.03 38.07 38.80 (48.43) (34.80) 37.60 39.94

YES. Finally sub-40 ao12.


----------



## Julian (Apr 30, 2012)

4x4 PBs
43.44 single
49.99 ao5
53.23 ao12


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 30, 2012)

2:31.81 5x5 single


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 30, 2012)

12.46 PB 
Niklas for PLL skip
First timed solve in a week.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 30, 2012)

Competition PB's:
12.09 3x3 single
14.1x 3x3 average
23.xy OH single
28 or 29 OH average
No 4x4 or 2x2 pbs. And no BLD success yet. :/


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 30, 2012)

Speedshowering: 2:51.27 lockup on bodywash

This wasn't just get in/ get out stop timer. It's more of a personal record for when I properly clean.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 30, 2012)

Average of 5: 11.26
1. (14.65) D2 B2 D U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 L U' B2 R B L F2 D2 
2. (10.28) U2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R D2 L2 R' U B R2 F R' F2 D' L D' F2


Spoiler



z2 y U L F' D2 U' L U2 L F' // Accidental XCross (9)
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (8, 17)
U' y U2 R U' R' y R U R' // 3rd pair (10, 27)
y' U2 R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair (11, 38)
r' R2 U R' U r U' U' r' U M' // OLL (12, 50)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL (12, 62)

62 ETM
6.03 ETPS


3. 10.65 R U R2 B' U2 F U L U R F2 L F2 D2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 


Spoiler



z2 U' L F' y R' u' R
eh this was a while ago...


4. 10.79 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B R' D2 B D U' F2 L2 R' F' 
5. 12.33 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 F' L2 R B D U L' U2 R D R2


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 30, 2012)

I think this deserves its own post in here

In Race to sub-20 thread:

My first sub-20 (and 21) average of 5 ever  

*Average: 19.72!* 

17.32, (17.21), (DNF), 20.21, 21.63

And the best part? No skips  Really happy with this, came totally unexpected.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't think I'm actually getting faster, my PBs are just getting better because I am getting so lucky...

8.15 3x3 single PB
*with 8 move triple x-cross!*

B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R B F2 L' B' R F U2 F U2

x2 y U R2 D' L2 R' U2 R F2 (8)
y R' F R F' R U' R' (7/15)
F' U' L' U L F (6/21)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (9/30)

30/8.15 = 3.68 tps 

I got nervous during PLL, could've been 7.5ish. I have got faster than this on handscrambles at meetups, but this is my legit PB. On video.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 30, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I don't think I'm actually getting faster, my PBs are just getting better because I am getting so lucky...
> 
> 8.15 3x3 single PB
> *with 8 move triple x-cross!*
> ...



Congrats! Upload it, quick!


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 30, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Congrats! Upload it, quick!


 
I've already got another video uploading at the moment, so I'll wait a few days. Oh, and thanks!


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 30, 2012)

Square-1.

First sub-30 single NL with parity: *29.53*
Ao50: *38.82*


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 30, 2012)

qcube 4x4

1:00.623 1:01.185 1:01.949 (1:26.577) 59.206 1:13.66 1:06.436 1:19.577 (50.597) 1:00.624 1:22.85 1:03.62 => 1:06.973


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 30, 2012)

Best average of 12: 13.21 (3x3x3 PB)
4-15 - (12.03) 12.41 12.79 14.52 13.45 (14.60) 13.45 12.55 12.12 13.83 12.98 13.96


----------



## soup (Apr 30, 2012)

New bests:
5*5: 295.06s; See here
7*7: 769.18s; See here


----------



## aaronb (Apr 30, 2012)

soup said:


> New bests:
> 5*5: 295.06s; See here
> 7*7: 769.18s; See here


 
Have you ever solved a physical cube? I've seen you post a lot of your simulation times, but never any physical cube times.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 1, 2012)

17:06.53

First Master Kilominx solve. Had parity. Took five minutes to work out a way to fix it. T.T


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2012)

3x3 roux

*10.71* single
D B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F2 L D2 R U' B F' D2 L' R2 B 


Spoiler



first block: y x B U2 M U'
second block: x r U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R'
CMLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
LSE (not sure): U' M U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2



*14.63* avg5: (16.83), 15.53, 14.71, (12.88), 13.64
*15.20* avg12: 15.16, 13.87, (17.53), 14.97, 16.06, 17.45, 13.75, 16.83, 15.53, 14.71, (12.88), 13.64
*16.84* avg100


----------



## emolover (May 1, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> 17:06.53
> 
> First Master Kilominx solve. Had parity. Took five minutes to work out a way to fix it. T.T


 
Was this IRL or just Qminx? See if you can beat my 5:30.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> Was this IRL or just Qminx? See if you can beat my 5:30.



IRL. Hahahaha, you're funny.  I'll try. xD


----------



## Rpotts (May 1, 2012)

Accomplishment : highest ETM on a "good" solve, also ~80% left hand during F2L.

12.65 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' F D' R' B D' U L2 B R

x2 y L U' L F' D2' L' // Cross (6)
U L U L' U y' R U R' // 1st pair (9, 15)
U' L U L' U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair (9, 24)
U U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (13, 37)
y' U' L' U L U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair (14, 51)
U2 R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R // OLL (14, 65)
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL (16, 81)

81 ETM
6.40 ETPS

alg.garron


----------



## Hays (May 1, 2012)

59.2 5x5 Avg 5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 1, 2012)

3x3 13.98 OLL skip solve, scramble from racing to 20 thread - D2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 L' U' R' U2 R2 U F L D2 F' R

So happy, hoping to get it reconstructed. PM if you can help?

My PB so far 

Thanks.


----------



## SittingDeath (May 1, 2012)

New pb on 3x3 37,53


----------



## FinnGamer (May 1, 2012)

Fridrich - F2L training
01.05.2012 10:24:13 - 10:55:00

Mean: 10.12
Standard deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 7.02
Worst Time: 13.71

Best average of 5: 8.46
36-40 - 8.60 8.37 (8.97) 8.41 (7.04)

Best average of 12: 9.05
36-47 - 8.60 8.37 8.97 8.41 7.04 10.71 10.13 10.54 (11.84) (7.02) 8.76 8.97


Spoiler



1. 8.68 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 L F U' R L2 U' F D B' R
2. 11.23 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B U' B2 L' U2 B U B2 U2 L2
3. 7.45 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L B2 R2 D B2 F D B2 R2
4. 11.64 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D R2 B' R' U' B F' D R2 D U2 L'
5. 10.13 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F' B2 U' F L' D U2 F2 L' D2
6. 10.75 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 B' U B D2 R D L2 B2 R' U2
7. 10.24 D2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B' L' U R' D L F2 L2 D' R
8. 10.67 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U R' B D' R' U2 F2 D B R2 U'
9. 13.71 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U F2 D2 F2 L R2 F' U' L' F' D B2 R B2 U2
10. 11.23 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 L U R' U2 F U2 F' L' D2 L'
11. 9.42 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' R D' R' B' U2 R2 B U F U'
12. 10.77 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' D' B2 U' F L B2 U L' U
13. 12.76 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B' L2 F' L' D U' L' F D R'
14. 9.68 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R U' L2 D2 F U2 L2 F R B U'
15. 9.86 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B' R U2 L' U' L D L B2 L' U'
16. 11.29 D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F D' F' L' D U' L' D' L D2
17. 10.86 U' R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U R' F' L2 B F2 L2 D2 B L2
18. 12.25 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 F' L2 D B L' D' B' F L' U2
19. 9.40 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 R' D' L' F L' U' L2 U F U'
20. 10.88 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F D2 U F L' B U F L2 B U'
21. 11.56 F2 D' B2 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R B' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F' D
22. 9.02 R2 U F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B' R' D F L2 D2 F U2 B2 U'
23. 12.10 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 D L F' L D2 L F R2 D F' L U2
24. 9.12 U2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 B D2 L U2 L D2 B2 L U'
25. 11.17 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L' B2 F R' D R' B2 U F' D' U'
26. 10.98 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U L' F2 D F2 R U' R D' L2
27. 9.71 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U' R D2 B D2 U' B' R2 D R
28. 12.20 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U B' L' D' B2 U2 B R D2 L D'
29. 8.16 B2 U R2 L2 D L2 U R2 U2 F R' F' U F R2 U F' U F2 U'
30. 9.38 B2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' R B2 U' B' R2 U' F2 U' B
31. 10.11 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D' U B' F' U' L' B' L2 F2 L' D2 B U2
32. 10.79 D F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D B' L2 D2 R' D2 U B2 R' U L'
33. 10.38 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R' D2 B U2 B U2 R' U L2 U'
34. 11.24 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F D2 B' R2 F' D' F R' U' R'
35. 10.02 D B2 D U L2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R' D L2 B D L2 D2 U L2 U2
36. 8.60 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 L F' U' R2 L2 D2 B U' L D2
37. 8.37 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U' R' U' F2 D' B2 F D' B2 R L2 U
38. 8.97 R2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' F' D L2 B R' D B R L2 U
39. 8.41 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B' R2 U' R2 B D2 L' U L B U'
40. 7.04 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L' D2 L D2 L' F2 U
41. 10.71 D2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 R F' D' L2 D' L' F' D F2 R U2
42. 10.13 D' B2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R L2 U2 F D B' R2 B' U
43. 10.54 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' F' R2 L' D' R2 L F' R2 B2
44. 11.84 F2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U' L' B U L U2 L B R' B2 R2
45. 7.02 U' B2 R2 U R2 D' U2 R2 U F2 R D' U2 F D' L D' R B2 U
46. 8.76 D B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L B F' U' B' F' L D' B2 R' U2
47. 8.97 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R U' L2 B R U' R B' D2 F U2
48. 9.29 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U L' B2 F' D' B2 R2 D' B' F' L'
49. 8.24 R2 D2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R' F' U2 B' F D' F R2 D U2
50. 10.32 L2 D L2 B2 D U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' D2 F U' R F' U B2 U' L2 U'


I wish that were my 3x3 times


----------



## arcio1 (May 1, 2012)

First sub3 Megaminx ao5 

Average of 5: 2:58.38
1. 3:11.97 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
2. 2:48.30 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
3. (2:44.90) 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
4. (3:12.57) 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
5. 2:54.88 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## FinnGamer (May 1, 2012)

Broke every single pb of mine in one Hell of a session

Rubik's cube
01.05.2012 10:59:42 - 12:27:42

Mean: 19.84
Standard deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 14.95
Worst Time: 23.66

Best average of 5: 18.03
42-46 - 17.36 18.40 (21.01) 18.32 (16.95)

Best average of 12: 19.08
45-56 - 18.32 16.95 20.78 20.91 (21.10) 19.84 18.90 19.12 (14.95) 17.43 19.44 19.10


----------



## Jaycee (May 1, 2012)

First serious 3x3 Ao12 in a long time : 17.998.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2012)

11.94 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B L B2 D' F' R' U2 F' U2 R'


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2012)

PB avg12 by .03

Average of 12: 12.27
1. 11.22 L2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 B U F' L B L' R2 F2 L2 D2 U' 
2. 11.60 U' F2 U B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B2 F' U' F' R2 B' F' R U' L' B' 
3. (10.17) F2 L2 B2 U R2 D U2 L2 D B2 D' F U R' U2 B2 R' F2 D' R' B2 
4. 14.07 R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L B2 F2 D' R D L' B2 F U' 
5. 10.83 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F D2 U F L F2 D2 U' B2 
6. (14.22) D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B U' F2 U2 L B L R U L' 
7. 12.19 F R F' U' L' D' B' L' F2 R' U2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B D2 B' D2 
8. 12.92 U' F' R2 L' F U2 D2 R' D R' U2 R2 B2 R B2 R F2 L' U2 F2 
9. 12.61 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 U L' F' D2 U F' L2 U L' 
10. 11.88 F L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B R U2 R U L2 U2 L B 
11. 12.54 B L2 F L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U F L2 U' L B' D F R U 
12. 12.85 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R B L D' L2 U2 B2 L' U F' D R2 

First 5 solves is 11.22 avg5


----------



## jeff081692 (May 2, 2012)

3x3x3
avg5 14.32
avg12 14.81
avg100 16.80


----------



## Escher (May 2, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> PB avg12 by .03
> 
> Average of 12: 12.27


 
Gogo Potts sub-12 :3


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2012)

Escher said:


> Gogo Potts sub-12 :3


 
I want it.


----------



## emolover (May 2, 2012)

Average of 12: 11.82
1. 12.82 D2 R B' U2 L B R D B' L B2 U' F2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 
2. (13.21) D' B' R U' D' L' B' D' B2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 
3. 10.04 R' U2 L F2 L D2 B2 R U2 L U2 F' D2 L B' L2 F2 R2 D' R F2 
4. 12.20 U2 R B R' D' F2 L' U F R' U D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U F2 D B2 D2 
5. 11.97 U F2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' B' L' D2 B2 U' B R2 B' U' F2 
6. 11.68 D' R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' U L' R2 D R D F' U' R2 
7. 11.76 L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 B2 F' L' F D' L2 U F2 L R B D2 
8. (9.56) D2 B' U2 B L2 B D2 F2 L2 F' L2 R F2 L F D U2 L' U R 
9. 11.89 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D U' L' D2 B' U 
10. 12.74 L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 L U' B U F' L R' F U' 
11. 12.86 U F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B R F2 R D2 U F' R' U' L2 
12. 10.19 U F2 B U2 L' U R D R U' R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 

Nice to know I can get within .5 of my PB with only a dozen or so warm up solves and the fact that I haven't done a serious average in a month.


----------



## Jaycee (May 2, 2012)

14.55 with an F perm

EDIT : Whoa

14.55, (17.29), 16.37, (11.87), 12.72 = 14.55. PB!

EDIT2: Nice to see I still got it

15.39, 17.79, 20.95, 13.80, 16.93, 19.15, 18.72, 18.98, 15.87, 20.91, 19.87, 16.38, 13.60, 17.35, 17.44, 13.83, 19.24, 20.24, 18.47, 14.55, 17.29, 16.37, (11.87), 12.72, 19.28, 17.33, (22.68), 16.55, (21.40), 18.92, 15.91, 17.11, 20.13, 19.93, 18.66, 15.97, 18.67, 17.68, 17.13, 14.08, 17.58, 19.36, (21.08), 19.24, (12.67), (1.43), 17.75, 17.19, 19.03, 17.52 = 17.52 Ao50.


----------



## uvafan (May 2, 2012)

Learned ZZ a few days ago. When I first started out I sucked majorly. I still kind of suck. However, now I'm getting (kind of) used to the block building F2L and EOLine. 

First ZZ Sub-50 Average of 5!

(58.32), 50.32, (40.89), 48.76, 50.17 = 49.75


----------



## Alcuber (May 2, 2012)

Sub-20s Today:

(19.86) D' B D' R2 B2 U B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' R D2 F U2 F' B' U2 F R' L D' F2 D

19.94 L' R2 F2 L2 U' R' B2 L U F U L2 R2 D' F2 D R F' R2 F' R L2 F L' F2 

The session average was awful though after 28 solves: 25.41 :fp

Don't feel like doing anymore solves...


----------



## kbh (May 2, 2012)

3x3 13.96 lucky solve - PLL skip

U2 R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R2 B' D2 F' U' R U' L2 D2 U' B' D U' B'

Unfortunately I can't reconstruct it anymore


----------



## Tao Yu (May 2, 2012)

Average of 50: 11.39




Spoiler



*1. 9.61 L F R' U' D2 R D' F2 L R' B2 F L R' F2 L U F L2 B' R F2 R2 D2 F' 
2. 10.26 B2 F' R' B' F' L U L' F' B2 U' B2 F R L U B2 D2 B R2 D F' R' L' B' 
3. 11.36 F' L' F2 D2 L U B U' R D R2 D2 L R2 D' B' R D2 L F U' L2 U' F2 B' 
4. 11.04 D' L B' L D' R L U F2 D' L2 R2 U' B' L2 B' R2 B L' U' D B D2 F2 D 
5. 11.10 D B' L D' F' D2 B R' F2 B D2 U' B L U2 R B L U2 L R2 F2 U F2 D' 
6. 10.29 B R' F L U2 L2 F B L2 F2 U' D' B2 U B2 R' B L U' L' D' U F' D F2 
7. 9.73 L U' F L2 D U L' D' F R2 F L' R2 U' F' L' D2 B D2 F D2 R2 U' D L' 
8. 10.65 F' R2 B L' R' U F' R L F' L' B' U F' B' L' B2 U L' U' L U2 R' D2 B 
9. 12.16 L' D' B2 D2 B' D2 B U' B F' L2 D' R F' U2 D' B R' D2 R F D' B' D2 B2 
10. (8.93) R' F2 U B R D' R' L' B' D U L2 R' D U L U2 R' L' B2 L2 B' D' B2 L 
11. 12.47 F B L R' F' D L F L2 B' L F R2 L' F' D' U F2 R D' B D' F2 B R' 
12. 10.88 R B2 D' R2 D R' D' L U F2 R D2 L' U R2 B2 L R2 D L2 B' U B U2 R' *
13. 10.34 B' R F2 D B R' B F' U' L2 U' B L' F' L U2 F' L2 D' R U D B' D B' 
14. 12.26 D2 L2 U B2 F L2 R D L2 F2 R' B F' L B L2 R2 U L2 D U' F B D2 F2 
15. (8.54) F L' R' U' F R' B D2 U2 R' B R L D2 U2 L2 F R' L2 U B F2 U L2 D2 
16. 11.49 L' U' L' B2 L2 F2 U' B' L2 B L2 F R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' F' L F2 B R2 U' 
17. 10.52 L2 F2 D' B F' U B' L' U R' D' F2 R L' F' D L B' U' R2 B2 R B' F2 L2 
18. 12.32 F' U2 L2 R D' B' D' R' U' D2 F B2 D B L' B' R' D' L' R2 D U' F' L2 U' 
19. 10.73 R F D2 U R2 B2 D L' F' R' F R2 D L' U D L' D' R' B' F R' B L U 
20. 14.05 U2 L' U R' L B2 R B' U2 D B' L U R2 F' L' U F2 L' F L' U L' R F 
21. 12.70 D2 B R D2 F R2 U' B2 R2 L' F' R2 D' L R D2 U L F R' L2 F' B U' F 
22. 11.88 F' L R U F2 U D' F2 U D B2 L2 B' L' F' U D L2 R' B2 L2 R D R' B' 
23. 10.49 R' B' F U' B2 R' U R2 L' D' U L B F2 L2 U' R U L D U F L R' B2 
24. (14.09) R2 B' L' U' B' U L' F B2 U R' U2 F' B2 R' B L' U F2 R F B2 D2 R' F' 
25. 9.16 F' U' D R' B' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F D L' D' B' L R' F2 B2 D B2 D2 R' D B 
26. 13.36 B2 F R L' B' R F2 L' D' R2 L U2 L R B' R2 F U B' R2 L U' R2 U L2 
27. 10.36 F U D' B2 F D U' B' F U B2 D' U B' R' D' U' B2 F' R2 U L B U' B 
28. 12.02 B2 D L B' U2 B' L R2 D2 R U2 B F2 L2 B2 F D2 B F L' U B R2 D B2 
29. (14.12) R U R2 D F B2 R2 F2 L F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U F B R' F2 L U' B2 F2 R 
30. 10.31 D' R2 L U L2 F D L F2 D2 F2 D' R' F B R' D U L' R' B D L2 B U 
31. 10.67 L' U B' F D' R' D' L U2 L F' D2 R2 B' L D2 B2 U' L' B' R' L' F2 U2 D' 
32. 13.76 U2 R D2 B2 U B' R' U' D2 R2 B' U2 L U2 F2 D' R' U L2 R D L' D2 U' F 
33. 10.43 R2 L F D2 B2 F D' L2 R' B2 F D L' D2 R' B U2 L2 D2 R' B L R' B2 R2 
34. 12.50 B2 F U B U' B2 L' F' U' R2 F2 L' D R U R' F2 D F' B U2 B' D L2 B' 
35. 11.92 R' U R2 U2 F2 R D' B' U' F' D' F2 D' U' B2 L2 B' D' F B R2 U' L2 U' L 
36. 10.73 D2 B' L2 F U' D R' L' F2 L2 B U' L U2 L F2 B' D F2 U R' B U' L2 U' 
37. 11.56 D' L R B2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B' U R2 U' B2 R L' U2 F D' B2 L2 U D' 
38. 11.92 U2 F2 R' U2 D2 R2 L' U R' F U2 D' R D' B' U F2 U' F' L D2 L2 R' F2 U2 
39. 11.80 R F U2 R2 U' F L2 B R' L2 U2 B R' L2 B' D' F' L U' R B2 U2 B' R2 F2 
40. 11.88 L2 R' U F L D' U' F L' B' F' R' B2 D' L' D' B2 U B' L2 U2 F B2 D L 
41. 9.35 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F' D R' D' F' B D B' U2 D2 L R D B F2 R2 F2 U' 
42. 11.78 U' F R' B F' L2 F' U2 D R U' L' U B F' U2 L' D' B L' D2 F2 B' D' B' 
43. 9.67 F' L2 U F2 U' L2 F' L2 R F U L' U' L' U2 B R D' B2 D' U2 L' U' F U 
44. 10.90 F L D' R2 F' B2 U D2 B2 D' U' L F D B' U D R2 B2 R B L R B R 
45. 13.05 L R' F B' R' L2 U2 F2 D' B' L F L' U D R' U2 B L U2 L R D2 L2 U 
46. 12.68 F R' D2 U2 F L2 B' R U D R' F2 D' B F L D L B L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L 
47. 12.77 L2 R D' B' U2 L' U2 L' F U2 D B' D2 R U R' U2 D2 L B' D' R' B2 L B' 
48. (14.64) L' U2 R' U F2 D2 L2 D' U2 F' L D2 L' B' F' U R F2 U R' L U F R F' 
49. 12.04 F D' F L B' R B2 U' B D2 L' U' D' B' L F' L2 F2 U F2 L D' R F2 R2 
50. (9.04) R2 L U2 B U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' R U' R' F2 R' B F2 R' L' F' L' F2 R2 D' B'



best time: 8.54
worst time: 16.81

current avg5: 12.50 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 10.22 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 11.59 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 10.71 (σ = 0.77)

current avg50: 11.39 (σ = 1.19)
best avg50: 11.39 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 11.50 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 11.56

Bolded is 10.71 avg 12 and italics is 10.22 avg 5
8.54 was OLL skip


----------



## Godmil (May 2, 2012)

I always ment to learn full PLL for the 3x3x4, but was a little intimidated by the recognition and number of algs (~42). Then I came across this site which shows that CPLL can be done during the last first layer corner insert with only 6 short algs and easy recognition, just leaving 9 EPLL algs (2 of which are from the beginners method, 2 are easy mirrors and one is the standard H perm).
So yeah, I learned an advanced 3x3x4 (slash 3x3x2) method in one day. YAY 
( I can probably now learn alternatives to all the EPLL which cancel parity - hopefully)


----------



## SittingDeath (May 2, 2012)

Not really a Accomplishment but still a Accomplishment for me ^^
Finally ordered some more cubes. LanLan 2x2 on its way and also shengshou 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## 5BLD (May 2, 2012)

Spoiler



2.64, 3.91, 4.75, 1.74, 2.64, 2.80, 2.53, 3.40, 1.72, 4.12, 2.21, 3.05, 2.53, 2.45, 2.42, 2.82, 4.16, 2.86, 2.69, 2.33, 2.46, 3.47, 2.61, 2.34, 2.49, 2.62, 2.77, 2.46, 3.26, 2.98, 2.58, 2.94, 2.49, 2.36, 3.32, 3.09, 2.53, 1.67, 1.34, 2.76, 2.76, 2.79, 2.25, 2.69, 2.83, 3.11, 1.94, 2.87, 2.99, 3.76, 2.53, 2.54, 2.99, 2.10, 2.82, 2.06, 2.62, 2.42, 2.66, 2.34, 1.73, 2.29, 3.07, 3.11, 2.78, 2.34, 3.32, 2.42, 2.79, 2.09, 2.26, 3.24, 2.14, 3.23, 3.39, 2.46, 2.50, 2.05, 2.82, 2.29, 3.23, 2.91, 2.45, 2.05, 2.62, 2.91, 2.87, 2.38, 2.34, 2.66, 3.12, 1.95, 2.46, 1.70, 1.46, 2.05, 1.93, 2.67, 1.77, 2.83, 2.74, 2.13, 3.16, 1.85, 3.07, 2.83, 2.34, 2.42, 2.63, 3.40, 2.66, 2.95, 3.20, 3.07, 2.92, 2.26, 3.24, 2.74, 2.13, 2.05, 1.82, 2.61, 2.91, 2.21, 2.17, 2.71, 2.25, 2.92, 2.34, 2.50, 2.14, 3.45, 2.58, 1.88, 2.78, 1.89, 2.66, 2.55, 2.55, 2.71, 2.17, 2.30, 3.07, 2.50, 2.46, 2.49, 3.50, 2.73, 2.22, 3.01, 3.01, 3.16, 2.41, 2.73, 3.47, 2.87, 2.26, 2.93, 2.05, 2.61, 2.37, 2.29, 2.57, 4.39, 2.70, 2.21, 5.79, 2.86, 2.53, 2.73, 1.62, 2.53, 2.93, 2.82, 3.30, 2.77, 2.22, 2.77, 2.85, 2.25, 2.53, 2.82, 2.49, 2.57, 2.77, 2.70, 2.93, 3.77, 2.45, 3.62, 3.65, 2.85, 2.57, 2.69, 2.82, 2.82, 2.57, 3.18, 2.69, 2.69, 1.89, 3.29, 2.53, 2.81, 1.87, 2.57, 2.97, 1.94, 2.21, 2.97, 2.72, 2.69, 2.93, 2.05, 2.57, 2.97, 2.81, 2.25, 1.89, 1.99, 2.89, 1.78, 2.29, 3.17, 1.87, 2.33, 1.61, 3.09, 2.32, 2.65, 2.25, 2.74, 2.65, 1.42, 3.48, 2.73, 2.36, 2.57, 2.29, 2.85, 2.19, 2.97, 3.12, 2.51, 1.01, 2.36, 2.20, 2.13, 2.15, 2.02, 2.75, 2.85, 2.56, 2.15, 3.37, 2.88, 2.63, 2.39, 2.80, 2.07, 2.85, 2.54, 3.37, 1.89, 2.15, 2.44, 2.43, 3.04, 1.65, 3.43, 1.54, 3.23, 1.84, 2.80, 2.53, 2.26, 2.46, 2.28, 2.97, 2.31, 1.99, 2.30, 2.22, 2.59, 1.73, 1.77, 2.68, 2.76, 1.79, 2.41, 2.66, 2.51, 2.58, 2.16, 2.61, 2.48, 2.40, 2.69, 2.25, 2.81, 1.95, 2.40, 3.44, 1.93, 1.74, 1.84, 1.68, 2.93, 1.54, 3.05, 1.92, 1.81, 1.79, 2.13, 2.13, 2.81, 2.77, 2.29, 2.71, 2.52, 2.77, 2.57, 3.05, 1.53, 1.90, 3.24, 1.71, 3.08, 2.82, 2.07, 2.04, 1.53, 2.15, 1.89, 2.26, 1.89, 2.96, 3.70, 3.23, 2.18, 2.83, 2.11, 2.49, 2.87, 2.51, 2.77, 2.36, 2.65, 1.82, 2.64, 2.82, 2.47, 1.89, 2.71, 2.74, 2.22, 2.87, 2.61, 1.72, 2.47, 2.64, 2.74, 2.46, 2.16, 2.53, 2.70, 1.74, 2.24, 2.04, 2.92, 2.90, 2.21, 1.86, 2.47, 1.96, 2.56, 2.76, 1.39, 2.94, 2.27, 3.40, 2.02, 0.44, 2.87, 2.80, 3.22, 2.20, 2.91, 2.48, 2.79, 2.01, 2.28, 1.46, 2.36, 1.95, 2.53, 2.36, 2.61, 2.09, 1.72, 2.10, 2.39, 3.01, 2.45, 2.62, 2.33, 2.23, 2.52, 2.78, 2.19, 2.81, 1.39, 2.39, 2.35, 2.81, 2.66, 2.40, 2.63, 2.81, 2.49, 1.68, 2.37, 2.77, 2.88, 2.92, 2.35, 2.12, 1.92, 2.95, 2.62, 1.81, 1.92, 2.48, 1.49, 2.51, 2.19, 2.84, 2.05, 1.93, 2.48, 1.99, 2.14, 2.02, 2.22, 2.47, 2.69, 2.27, 1.23, 3.10, 2.07, 2.14, 1.84, 1.76, 2.50, 2.05, 2.86, 1.51, 2.45, 2.71, 1.82, 2.42, 2.63, 2.02, 2.44, 1.27, 1.97, 2.19, 2.25, 2.10, 2.67, 2.45, 3.50, 2.47, 2.45, 2.16, 2.09, 2.52, 1.88, 2.55, 1.66, 2.10, 2.09, 2.77, 2.44, 2.41, 1.55, 2.41, 2.61, 2.36, 2.53, 2.26, 2.19, 1.48, 3.59, 2.08, 2.79, 2.36, 2.12, 3.01, 1.74



number of times: 500/500
best time: 0.44
worst time: 5.79

current avg5: 2.42 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 1.75 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 2.34 (σ = 0.36)
best avg12: 1.99 (σ = 0.36)

current avg25: 2.28 (σ = 0.31)
best avg25: 2.17 (σ = 0.27)

current avg50: 2.27 (σ = 0.32)
best avg50: 2.22 (σ = 0.31)

current avg100: 2.32 (σ = 0.34)
best avg100: 2.31 (σ = 0.32)

current avg500: 2.49 (σ = 0.38)
best avg500: 2.49 (σ = 0.38)

session avg: 2.49 (σ = 0.38)
session mean: 2.50

For Last Six Edges. The accomplishment isn't the average, it's the fact I could actually sit down and do 500 LSE solves without getting bored and going to regular solving.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 2, 2012)

4:16.69 6x6 PB single


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 2, 2012)

1:12.31 Megaminx Ao5


----------



## FinnGamer (May 2, 2012)

New single PB and average of 5 Pb, the 14 was 
U' F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R B' R2 U' L B R2 L2 D' L'

x2 F L R D2 // Cross
R U' R2 U R // F2L1
U2 R U' R' F U2 F' //F2L2
L U' L' U f' L f// F2L3
y L' U L //F2l4
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'// OLL
y L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 //PLL

45 Moves/14.74 seconds = 3 TPS <-- LOL



Mean: 19.85
Standard deviation: 1.39
Best Time: 14.74
Worst Time: 22.88

Best average of 5: 17.83
31-35 - 18.59 (20.86) 17.37 17.53 (14.74)


----------



## blakedacuber (May 3, 2012)

first ever 5x5 avg of 50 2:22.87 not bad really
couuld of been so much better but the first 10-15 were horrible


----------



## Rpotts (May 3, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> first ever 5x5 avg of 50 2:22.87 not bad really
> couuld of been so much better but the first 10-15 were horrible


 
Ummm... roll them?


----------



## blakedacuber (May 3, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Ummm... roll them?


 I would but its 1 am and iv an exam tomorrow and I've reset it already even though it still turned out to be a true reflection of my ties because towards the end almost every solve was 2:21.xx-2:23.yy with the odd bad solve and the odd good solve


----------



## PandaCuber (May 3, 2012)

Which algs should I learn? Ive been thinking about OLL.
Already know PLL, CMLL. I wanna know more


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 3, 2012)

11.47 PB Fullstep Single! Haven't broken this PB in a longgg time 

B R' F2 R D R' D' R F R' D' L2 U F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 D R2 

z y - Inspection
F' R F2 r2 - Cross
R' U2 R L' U L - First pair
U' R U R' - Second pair
y U R U R' U y R U R' - Third pair
U' L' U' L - Fourth pair
r U R' U' r' F R F' - OLL
U' y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' - PLL

~4.53 TPS

Part of 16.72 Ao12. Not a PB, but very close. Waaay more consistent though. Standard deviation was 0.89.

16.26, 16.91, 16.81, (20.16), 15.09, 16.84, 16.86, 18.55, (11.47), 16.86, 15.91, 17.15

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.47
worst time: 20.16

current avg5: 16.64 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 16.26 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 16.72 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 16.72 (σ = 0.89)

session avg: 16.72 (σ = 0.89)
session mean: 16.57


----------



## Tall5001 (May 3, 2012)

just achieved my first ever sub 1 time on 4x4x4 59.55!!


----------



## megaminxwin (May 3, 2012)

First sub-20 average of 5!!!!!!!!

Average of 5: 19.83
1. 19.03 D2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 F L2 R F2 D' L' F D2 F2 U' F D2
2. (29.11) B2 L D' R2 F' L B D' R U2 B2 D2 L2 F B U2 R2 F' R2 D2
3. 20.70 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 F D' U' F L R' D U L' F R2
4. (18.99) U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R' F D2 L' F' L' B' R' U R2
5. 19.77 L2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 R2 F D2 L' B2 F2 D B' F' D' L' F2 R2

YEAH!


----------



## FinnGamer (May 3, 2012)

Best average of 12: 18.89
42-53 - 17.89 19.09 18.14 19.59 18.58 20.15 18.94 20.45 (17.21) (20.82)
Still I didn't really felt that accomplished, the solves were really bad


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 3, 2012)

Megaminx avg12:

Average: 59.98
Standard Deviation: 2.34
Best Time: 53.82
Worst Time: 1:22.39
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:00.01	R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
2.	1:00.23	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
3.	1:00.83	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
4.	1:05.47	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
5.	55.55	R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
6.	(53.82)	R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
7.	(1:22.39)	R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
8.	59.18	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
9.	59.39	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
10.	56.69	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
11.	1:01.58	R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
12.	1:00.88	R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'



Finally sub1!!! :O 

Within a 58.04 avg5 on video 
Should I upload it?


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2012)

Please do!


----------



## joey (May 3, 2012)

10.69 avg100
5 7s 


Spoiler



10.81, 12.19, 11.22, 11.48, 11.13, 10.89, 8.02, 10.52, 9.71, 10.96, 11.35, 9.80, 11.05, 7.23, 10.07, 11.46, 9.77, 9.99, 11.50, 11.57, 7.11, 9.85, 11.56, 10.90, 11.04, 9.91, 9.48, 10.66, 7.06, 11.45, 10.83, 11.44, 9.01, 11.71, 10.25, 12.55, 11.25, 10.62, 8.23, 10.02, 11.44, 10.26, 8.61, 10.28, 12.10, 11.01, 12.24, 11.55, 11.66, 11.23, 9.03, 11.79, 12.10, 12.69, 11.02, 11.52, 11.05, 12.11, 9.90, 9.07, 11.08, 11.42, 11.20, 11.00, 9.71, 10.19, 10.82, 11.49, 9.45, 10.50, 10.92, 12.80, 7.04, 7.61, 11.68, 9.64, 10.47, 11.02, 11.18, 10.76, 10.51, 9.56, 11.24, 10.79, 10.39, 10.90, 11.15, 11.96, 9.53, 12.33, 11.85, 10.99, 12.51, 11.07, 10.34, 9.38, 10.17, 9.22, 10.63, 10.30


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2012)

14:40.78 7x7OH with OBLBL

Kinda expected this to be easier. Had a two-piece pop around 7 minutes that took a while to fix, but this still wouldn't have beaten my redux time :|


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 3, 2012)

52.35 double parity g-perm on 4x4. Probs pb w/ double parity.
Think I got to OLL around 36ish
Just missed avg5 pb and crushing avg12 pb b/c of a couple failed solves.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 3, 2012)

Yay, sub-1 team solve with Felix Lee


----------



## BlueDevil (May 3, 2012)

16.98 ao5


Spoiler



17.38	D' B2 U' L' B F2 D2 L2 B F' R' L U2 R2 U B2 R' B F' D2 L' F' D2 R B
15.14 B U2 R' L' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 L' D2 L R' B L2 D U' L' F' R2 U F L D R
20.42 L F' D' R2 F U F' B R B R2 F' D R L2 U' D' R2 U F L' F' D F2 D'
15.54	U F' L2 F R2 L F D2 U L' U F' D2 F' U B R' B D2 U2 R2 B D F B'
18.01	U' F' L' B2 U F2 D' F' R' U' R' D2 F2 D' U B U' F2 B L' R' U2 R' L F'


18.37 ao12


Spoiler



18.68	L D R2 L U R2 F2 L' F U' L' F' U2 D L' F2 B R2 B U L D L' R F2
16.51	B L' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 D' U2 L B' F2 R2 L' D R F' U D' B' F' R2 L2 D U
20.86 R D B F' R B R B' L B R' D' U' R L F2 U2 L2 F R2 B F D2 U' B2
20.28	B R' B2 L2 R B2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 D' F2 L' D B2 F2 D' U' L R' U R2 U' B'
18.80	R' B2 D' F2 B2 L2 F B U R2 B U D B' F' L' U2 R' F R F U2 D F2 L2
17.38	D' B2 U' L' B F2 D2 L2 B F' R' L U2 R2 U B2 R' B F' D2 L' F' D2 R B
15.14 B U2 R' L' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 L' D2 L R' B L2 D U' L' F' R2 U F L D R
20.42	L F' D' R2 F U F' B R B R2 F' D R L2 U' D' R2 U F L' F' D F2 D'
15.54	U F' L2 F R2 L F D2 U L' U F' D2 F' U B R' B D2 U2 R2 B D F B'
18.01	U' F' L' B2 U F2 D' F' R' U' R' D2 F2 D' U B U' F2 B L' R' U2 R' L F'
18.65	L' D R2 D F2 R' D2 L R2 U' R U2 D' R2 F' B R' F2 B D' F U2 D' B' D2
19.47	F' B' U2 R' D' R2 L' B2 R2 U' R B R' L2 B2 R' F' D L' F' R2 D B D2 B'


----------



## RNewms27 (May 3, 2012)

15.15 Avg5 PB by over a second. Don't know how I did it.

Two days ago, 12.46 single.


----------



## Riley (May 4, 2012)

First sub 11 average of 5! 10.94 (3x3) Times: 10.93, (11.45), 10.71, 11.16, (10.68) However, these were timed with the iPhone app, iiTimer, and I started with the cube in my left hand, so that gives me maybe a .3-.5ish faster time? Oh well, I've never gotten 3 tens in one Ao5 I think.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 4, 2012)

PB Ao5 and Ao12! Ao5 is in green.

16.34, 16.73, (12.79), 17.44, 16.97, (21.41), 16.12, 14.69, 15.19, 14.73, 18.32, 16.27

Ao5: 15.35
Ao12: 16.28


----------



## Mollerz (May 4, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.75
worst time: 19.02

current avg5: 16.14 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 13.98 (σ = 1.60)

current avg12: 16.77 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 15.22 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 16.37 (σ = 1.35)
best avg100: 16.37 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 16.37 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 16.29



Spoiler



1. 16.10 F2 D' U2 L2 U F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B' D2 L' B2 D L2 B' U2 R B' 
2. 15.90 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R D2 F' L R B' R F 
3. 13.89 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 B F2 D F L' U2 L' D' L' B 
4. 15.97 U' F2 B' R' B' L U B' D' L2 U2 R2 B L2 F B U2 F R2 U2 
5. 16.69 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' R' F L2 U' L2 B D' B D' 
6. 16.34 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D B F2 D' B F2 D R' F' D2 
7. 16.25 U L U2 L2 F' L F2 R' B' R' L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L2 
8. 17.94 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 U R' F2 D R2 F' U B2 D' 
9. (18.81) U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 F L U F' R2 F2 U' B' F' D 
10. 14.13 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L U F' D L2 F D' B' L F' 
11. 16.94 B' D B2 R U L F' D' F' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 
12. 18.66 R U' F D' R U2 B D2 B R2 U L2 U' D2 F2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 
13. 17.46 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L R' U' R B' U' R F' L D' F2 U' 
14. 17.71 D' L U2 D R2 B' D2 L F R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L F2 
15. 16.18 L2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 F D' B R2 F U2 L R' U' F2 
16. 17.28 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' U' L' B F' D R2 U B' L' B' F' 
17. 15.09 D2 R2 B2 R U2 L D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' B2 D B2 R F U B' U2 
18. (12.83) F2 B2 R U' D2 R' B U2 L U2 B L2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 B D2 F2 
19. (12.85) U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F' R' B D' U2 F U' L U' B2 R 
20. 15.81 U2 B R U' L D' B L2 B' R2 F2 R2 U' D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 
21. 16.43 R D2 F U' D R F2 R' D L' D2 F B U2 L2 B R2 F U2 D2 
22. 13.27 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R F2 L2 D' B' F U L' D' U R' D L2 
23. 14.61 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L2 R' F2 D' F L B F' L' B' 
24. 16.34 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 R F2 L R U2 F' R B' U L' 
25. (19.02) D2 L F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' L' R2 B2 U R2 D B' 
26. 16.47 U2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D B R2 B F L R D' B' 
27. 14.15 D B2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 R U2 B' F' L' U R2 F U L 
28. 17.15 R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' B F D' B' L2 R B U' F U' 
29. 17.93 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 B2 F2 U R' D2 B2 F R B L R' D' U' 
30. 17.08 L2 U2 D' R' U' F2 D' F B' L2 U F2 U B2 D L2 U2 D' F2 U 
31. 17.56 U2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B R' D' L2 U L' B U F U2 
32. 14.30 D B2 U' L' F' U2 L U' F' B2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 R' 
33. 17.33 D2 B2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' F2 R2 U' L U F' L D' 
34. 17.80 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 R U' F' L R U' F' U F' L2 
35. 14.75 R2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 U L B U L' D' R2 
36. 14.88 F D F2 L' B U2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 R L2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' 
37. 14.19 B L F R U2 R' D R U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 
38. 14.15 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D R' U' R' U B L' D R F2 D 
39. 17.31 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B D' U' L D' B F' R F L' 
40. 16.06 U2 R2 B L F' L2 F' U2 R' U R2 U F2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 
41. (10.75) F B' L2 D' R F' B' R' F R F2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 
42. 16.96 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' R U2 B' L R2 B' U' B' U' F2 
43. 18.09 D L F U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U' L' U B2 U2 R2 U R2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 
44. 18.36 U R2 D F2 L' B L2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 
45. 15.44 F D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' F' U2 L2 F2 U F2 L' D' B' U B U2 F D2 
46. 15.96 U' R B D' F R2 D L B R' U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F B2 L2 B' D2 F2 
47. 18.18 F' L2 U2 L2 F L2 F D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L' U B D' R U 
48. 15.94 F' R2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 R' U R B2 L' D B' U' R F2 
49. 17.46 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B F' L' B' D2 F' D' U2 R' F D' U 
50. 18.71 F2 L' F D' L2 B2 D' R F U L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 
51. 16.06 R2 U2 R2 D F B2 R2 D F U2 F2 R F2 B2 L U2 L B2 L' D2 
52. 17.68 D' L U B U2 L' F R' B' U D2 F2 U2 F B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F 
53. 13.13 L' F2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L B2 U2 R U' L' F' U F2 R2 D' B F2 L 
54. 13.75 L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 L D' U F R2 D' L R2 B' D2 
55. 14.66 U' L' B' L F D2 R' L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' 
56. (18.91) F' U2 B L2 F' U2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 U' B2 F' D' L F' D L F2 
57. 16.61 U2 L' R2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B L' U' L' B U2 F R U2 
58. 16.75 B U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 B2 R U L' F' D2 U2 L2 R D' R' 
59. 16.96 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L F L2 D2 R2 F' U' B2 L' B' 
60. (18.84) R2 B2 L D2 R U2 R' U2 R B2 U2 B F2 R B D' B2 U B U' R' 
61. 15.90 F B' D' L' F2 L F' U R' F L' B2 R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 
62. 15.18 L2 B2 L2 R' U2 L2 R B2 U' R' B2 D U' F L' B' U' L2 
63. 16.88 U' D2 B' D2 R2 L' U2 F' R U2 R2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U D F2 U' 
64. 16.21 F2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 U F2 U B2 F' L' F' L' B2 D2 F' D R' D 
65. 16.00 L F B2 R U F U2 B2 D B' L2 D2 F' D2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 
66. 15.02 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 R U' R' B D R2 U2 B R' 
67. 15.97 D' B' U F' R L' B U R U2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 
68. (18.84) U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D2 B U2 B' R' B L' F2 U B R 
69. 18.61 B R2 B D2 R2 B L2 B' F R2 F' L' U F' D2 F' L2 D R2 F' 
70. (11.83) D L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B D F' R' D' B U L2 F' U 
71. 17.30 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R' B2 L' D' U R' U R' U' F D F 
72. 18.40 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' U R F2 L U' R2 D F' R' 
73. (13.00) R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' U R F2 L U' R2 D F' R' 
74. 16.96 U2 R2 F U2 F' D2 B F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F R2 U' B' U F' L' U' 
75. 15.33 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L' D' R U' B' F' L' F2 U' R2 
76. 16.91 U2 F' R F2 U' L D' B2 R D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D 
77. 16.47 B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U L2 U B' U' F' D U F2 R F D2 F' 
78. 16.96 L2 D B2 L2 U F2 D B2 D F2 D' L U2 F' D' U2 R B2 L2 U 
79. 18.16 D2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B U2 B2 D2 B' U F2 R' F' U B' U2 R U2 F2 
80. 16.38 L U F2 R D' B U' F' L D' B U2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 
81. 17.06 B2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' U' L' B2 F' R' B L 
82. 16.44 B2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' L' U' F2 L R' F2 D F L' 
83. 16.22 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 R B' U' F' R2 D' L' B' L2 
84. 17.11 L' F2 L' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 D2 U' F' L U' L2 F' D2 U' R' 
85. 14.16 U L2 D' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D B F U' R2 U2 R F' D' U R' 
86. 16.34 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D U' F' L' B' L' U' F' R' D U F 
87. 15.19 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 U' R F' L' U R2 
88. 17.53 R2 D B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D U L2 R F' D R2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 R 
89. 14.15 D' R B R2 L' U2 R' F' U' F2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 
90. 18.40 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 U' R' D B2 D F2 U R B' U' 
91. 18.28 U2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 B2 R D' L' U' F' 
92. 16.55 D' R2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R' D' B L' F L D' U' R F L 
93. 17.50 R' L' F R2 L U F U D F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 L' D2 
94. 17.56 B D2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' D' U' B L R2 B U L' U R' 
95. 17.66 R2 D2 B R2 B U2 B' R2 B U2 B' D' F' L' B R2 D L2 R' F2 R2 
96. 16.63 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B U2 F' L2 U' L' F L D2 U' L' D F2 
97. 14.66 U' B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' R B' R2 U' L' F D' R B2 F 
98. 15.27 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R' B U' L' R' B D2 B U' F' 
99. 17.05 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B D2 F2 U2 F' L' U' R F2 R2 U' B' L2 B R' 
100. 16.52 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' U2 F' R D F2 D2 F' L'


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2012)

Pentultimate sim in 1:49 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdGgSev_HgI


----------



## RCTACameron (May 4, 2012)

Watwatwat

10.43, 10.55, (14.90), 10.08, (9.63) = 10.35 3x3 average of 5!

This is the fastest I've ever felt at 3x3... I can't believe how close this is to sub-10.

Edit: Grrrrrrrrrrr



Spoiler: 13.03 3x3 average of 100



1. 10.63 D L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U L' D R2 U F2 R2 B' D2 L'
2. 13.36 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 F R' F2 D' R D2 L U F2
3. 14.72 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 U B2 D' F2 R' D' R' L B U2 R' B' F' L
*4. 10.43 D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R B' F' L2 D R2 U R' U F2 L2 U'
5. 10.55 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' F2 R' F U2 R2 F U2 R2 U F L B U
6. 14.90 U B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B R' L U R' D2 B U2 F' L2
7. 10.08 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' R D U2 L2 D' F2 L B' U' R' U'
8. 9.63 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F' L F U R U F D2 F D'*
9. 15.34 L2 D2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' D2 U' L U2 B' L2 B2 F' U'
10. 11.03 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F B2 D2 L' D2 F D U2 B U
11. 11.09 D L2 D R2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B' D' U F2 D' L B D' B L'
12. 11.93 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D F' R D U2 R2 D2 B D2 B' U2
13. 13.30 L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L B2 D L' B2 L F' R' B2 L2
14. 13.06 B2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L' U L D' B L F' R' L U' F2 D'
15. 11.63 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D R' B R D' B' U2 F L F2 R U2
16. 12.46 D R2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F L' D U' B' D2 F2 U R2 L' U2
17. 13.28 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' R2 U B' R2 F2 R L' F'
18. 11.91 D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 R' D R2 B' F L' F2 R U2 F
19. 14.08 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 L R2 D F' U2 B' D L' U L U2
20. 10.77 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B L' B' U2 R' D L2 D' F R2 U2
21. 10.88 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 D' F R' B' L' U2 R' U'
22. 14.78 D L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' U2 L' B' R2 D R' L
23. 13.05 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 L U' L B' L2 B' L' D' U'
24. 14.46 R2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F B2 R L' B' L F2 U' B' D' U
25. 14.91 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' U' B' F U' R F2 U L2 D'
26. 12.03 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 U L F L' B2 D R' U
27. 12.66 D' F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B L D U F' D' R2 D2 U' B2
28. 14.28 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 F' R2 L D2 U2 F U' F R L U
29. 14.88 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D R B2 D' R2 B R2 B2 U F' L U'
30. 13.22 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U R' B' R F U B U B L' F U2
31. 13.50 U' L2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L' U' B U' R' L2 D' U2 F2 L D'
32. 15.46 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U B D' L' D R U L' U2 B D2 F' U
33. 11.86 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 F L' F' U2 B L' F' U' R2
34. 13.50 F2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' U R
35. 11.28 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 R' F' D2 U' B' D' F2 R' F' U'
36. 14.05 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B' U L' F' D R' F2 R B2 D' U2
37. 10.38 D F2 R2 D U L2 D B2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 B R F2 R D2 U' B2
38. 13.28 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 D' R' F U L D2 B2 U' B R L U2
39. 13.55 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 R F' R' D U R' L2 U
40. 12.43 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F D2 R' L' U R D' F U2 B2 L'
41. 14.13 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 U2 F' L2 D R U' F' D2 F' R' F D
42. 11.81 L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' L B R' D' L U B2 R2
43. 12.59 U' R2 B2 D R2 D L2 D F2 D2 U' L D U' R2 B' D F' U L' U2
44. DNF B2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U' L U2 F' U2 R2 F R' F2 R D2
45. 10.78 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D L' F U B2 L U R D' B
46. 14.08 L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D L2 D U2 B R' D R' L' U B2 R D U2
47. 13.16 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U R D F' R L2 F2 R2 D F' L2 D'
48. 12.77 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D' B' D B D2 R' B' L F' U B'
49. 11.66 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D U' R' U R2 D B D2 R' U2 B' L'
50. 11.80 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 D F' R L F' L D2 B2 D F' L2 B2
51. 12.66 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' F' R F2 U' L2 U L F2 D2 U
52. 13.22 D' B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D L D B' U2 L2 D' L' B D2 B'
53. 12.41 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R D U F' L F2 D R B2 D2
54. 15.72 L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F' L' F' R' B' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
55. 14.71 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U R B' F' U' R2 L' D U F' L2 U
56. 10.33 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U L D' R F D R2 F2 D B' U L
57. 11.86 D U R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R D' F2 L U B' U' F R2 D2
58. 11.91 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D F L B F D2 F' U L F' R D'
59. 13.58 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 U B2 R' B' L' B2 L' D R2 B' D U2 L'
60. 15.30 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L B' F2 U' L2 U' B R' F' L' U2
61. 10.81 R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R D' B' R' D2 B' U' B R D'
62. 15.03 U L2 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B' R' D2 R' L2 U L' B D B2
63. 15.19 D' R2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' D' L2 F' D F' L' B L2 D'
64. 12.56 U B2 U R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R F R2 D R' B' U2 L F R' D'
65. 12.13 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' D' R F2 L2 D' F U'
66. 13.93 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 L F' L' D' U' R' B' U' F2
67. 14.94 B2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D2 U2 F' D' R F2 L' B' R D F2 D2
68. 11.40 F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U B D' F' D L F R' F' L D2
69. 12.15 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U B' D2 F' L U2 B2 D' R' B'
70. 14.59 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2 U' F D' L' B' D' R' B2 F2 U2 F U
71. 13.63 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R F' R' L2 F2 L' B' R' D' R' U'
72. 13.09 U L2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D' R B' D2 U R' L' D2 F' L D2 F'
73. 10.97 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 D' U2 B' D2 B2 L' D2 F' U' B' U' B2
74. 13.22 U B2 D B2 F2 D L2 U F2 U F R D L2 D' B' R' L2 U' L D'
75. 13.25 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F' U L' B2 U' R U' R2 B' L2 U'
76. 13.50 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B' R L D R' U B L2 F R L
77. 13.00 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' L' D2 R L2 F D B2 L'
78. 11.96 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F' L D' B' D L' D2 U' R' D2 U
79. 16.91 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U R D2 L' U2 B U B' F U2 R D L2
80. 13.68 D U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 F' U' L D B D B2 F' U'
81. 13.36 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B' L F2 U' R2 D' F L B' F U2
82. 9.86 D F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D F' R2 D R2 B L' D' B' D' F'
83. 13.00 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U B U' B D' U2 L F' D' B F2
84. 12.08 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' L' D B D' U2 L' D' R' D'
85. 11.90 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R B F D L' F R D2 F2 L
86. 10.55 L2 D' L2 D' U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' F L D U R2 F2 R' L2 D L2
87. 12.05 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D B2 D L2 D' L D B2 F R U2 F2 R U2 F'
88. 13.61 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 D' R' F L' F D' L U'
89. 12.34 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 R U2
90. 12.77 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D' L B R' D' L' B' F R L2 D2 L2
91. 12.06 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L F' L2 D2 L2 B' D F2 U'
92. 12.58 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 D L B D R F' U L2 U R2 U'
93. 14.47 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D L U' B F D R' U' F' R2 L' U2
94. 13.53 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D R U B F D U2 B D' L2 F2 L'
95. 13.31 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 F' R2 L' D B' R' L' B U B' U'
96. 14.77 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 U L' D' F2 R2 D2
97. 17.19 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L' F2 U R' D' L' B R2 D F
98. 15.91 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' F' U2 L U R' D2 B R U
99. 12.08 D B2 R2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D R' D' U2 L U' B D2 F' U' L U'
*100. 20.21 U L2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R U' B F L B L' U' B L'*


So close to finally getting sub-13...


----------



## tx789 (May 4, 2012)

Rubik's cube one-handed
4/05/2012 9:18:37 PM - 9:25:29 PM

Mean: 48.95
Standard deviation: 9.44
Best Time: 34.72
Worst Time: 66.06

Best average of 5: 46.59
1-5 - (34.72) 47.89 (53.16) 44.73 47.16

1. 34.72 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 R B D' R' U2 R2 U' B' L' B2 U
2. 47.89 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U F L D2 U2 L' U R' F' U B' U'
3. 53.16 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L' D' B' R F' R L D2 B' L'
4. 44.73 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R D U2 R' F R' F2 L2 B' R D
5. 47.16 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F L U B2 F U2 R L2 U F'

for one hand 34.72 was full step 2 nd best solve pb is 34/29


avg 5 is 1 sec off pb


----------



## JianhanC (May 4, 2012)

9.97

U F2 D' R U2 L2 D2 F' B' D' B2 U F D' R2 L' U D F2 L D' R2 U2 D2 L2 

Forgot the solution, but starts with X-cross, LL is fat Sune and U perm.


----------



## Ickathu (May 4, 2012)

4x4

PB 1:14.66 Ao5



Spoiler



1. (1:25.17) U2 R2 B F Fw2 U B2 F' U2 Fw' L R2 D' B' Fw U' Fw2 Rw2 B' L2 R' Rw Uw B Uw Rw' R2 D2 Rw' Uw' B' Fw Rw' D' F' U2 F' D2 F' D 
2. 1:15.71 L' R' Rw2 F2 L' R2 B F Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw Rw R' U2 B' Fw' Uw' B' D' U Uw Rw2 U' D' B U F D Uw' Rw' D F 
3. 1:14.47 D R' U R Fw F2 R' Rw' L' Fw R' L2 Rw U B R2 Uw Rw' U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' U F2 Uw' R' Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 Uw D Fw2 Rw' Fw L' Uw' B 
4. 1:13.80 B Fw' U R F R Rw L D' R' L' Fw' R U Rw2 R2 L F R D' Fw L B2 Uw' D L2 R Fw Uw2 U' R' Fw' Rw F D Uw2 U' F' R2 L2 
5. (1:12.77) Uw2 Fw2 U2 L Uw L' Fw2 F' Rw2 F B Fw2 D' Rw Uw2 L' U2 Rw L2 D2 L2 R2 Rw2 Fw R' B' Rw' F2 Fw2 Rw' Fw U B U D F2 D' L2 D L'



Edit:
3x3

15.44 D' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U L2 D L D' B D' F U2 L2 R' D' R2 F2
Not a PB, but darn fast for me. I think the solution to being fast is not "Go slow and look-ahead," but rather "Go fast and look-ahead"



Spoiler



x2 y' // inspection
L R F R // cross
U f' L f // GR
L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 y' R U' R' // GO
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // BR
R' U R U2 R' U R // BO
U r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL (Y-perm)


----------



## RCTACameron (May 4, 2012)

2:01.51 5x5 PB single. On video, but I'll wait until I get a sub-2 to upload.


----------



## JianhanC (May 4, 2012)

1:30.24 5x5 single, but the centers were 22s :tu


----------



## Lid (May 4, 2012)

1:13.78 a12 4x4, PB with almost 3s, and within that also a 1:10.30 a5


----------



## kbh (May 4, 2012)

3x3 PB Ao100, Ao12, Ao5 and (lucky) single!

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.96
worst time: 29.37

current avg5: 21.48 (σ = 1.16)
best avg5: 18.43 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 22.00 (σ = 2.30)
best avg12: 19.21 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 21.52 (σ = 2.30)
best avg100: 21.52 (σ = 2.30)




Times:


Spoiler



19.36, 21.46, 24.80, 29.11, 17.07, 22.52, 20.67, 22.32, 23.79, 24.10, 21.15, 23.55, 24.23, 24.12, 20.83, 25.94, 24.91, 24.18, 22.98, 18.66, 29.37, 24.11, 24.57, 19.94, 21.91, 21.38, 20.70, 19.69, 23.44, 18.35, 21.71, 15.96, 17.97, 26.37, 17.06, 23.12, 25.26, 21.34, 21.51, 18.34, 25.64, 22.68, 24.57, 13.96, 23.37, 22.59, 22.04, 22.70, 25.03, 19.84, 27.55, 21.24, 21.35, 16.08, 17.43, 22.53, 19.61, 25.23, 18.78, 23.90, 21.72, 20.95, 18.82, 23.71, 20.16, 18.89, 22.57, 22.00, 19.57, 22.54, 19.54, 19.48, 18.99, 19.64, 18.65, 17.66, 16.63, 20.43, 19.24, 18.91, 20.18, 25.54, 20.74, 20.34, 18.37, 21.35, 19.65, 22.59, 26.97, 23.15, 19.40, 19.85, 21.70, 27.45, 16.14, 24.05, 20.40, 22.72, 21.29, 20.42


----------



## soup (May 4, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 761.70s. See here

Also, a new best average for 5*5 center attack:
1. 82.20s
2. 81.97s
3. 95.36s
4. 72.93s
5. 77.44s
Average: *81.98s*

And new best for 4*4*4; 192.29s. See here

New best for 6*6*6; 538.72s. See here

And I think that also makes a new personal best for the amount of personal bests made in one day.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2012)

1:16.61 Feet.


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2012)

12.17 avg12



Spoiler



1. * * * 10.76 * * * * L U' F B U2 R B2 L' R2 F B2 L F D2 B2 F2 L' F B L2 B U2 D2 F' L*
2. * * * (10.24) * * * D2 L' B2 F' L2 B L' F D2 U F2 U' F L' F' R2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R' B2 R' L*
3. * * * 11.57 * * * * L2 B' R D' L2 B R2 D2 U' B2 R U2 L2 B R2 F' R2 L F2 R' B2 U D' R2 B2*
4. * * * 11.73 * * * * F U' R2 B2 F R' L' B' D R' D B D2 L D2 B U' L2 D2 L' B2 U' D' L D*
5. * * * 11.97 * * * * B L' U' L' B2 F U2 L2 R2 F L F' U2 D' F2 B' R B2 F L2 U2 F2 U L' R2*
6. * * * 12.62 * * * * L2 D' B' D' R' L F D' F U2 B' L2 D2 B F U' L F' U' L2 R U B' R F'*
7. * * * 14.65 * * * * L B R' L2 D F' D2 L2 D U2 B2 D F R F' D2 B' F' U2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 L2*
8. * * * 12.40 * * * * B2 U' L2 D2 B D2 B F2 R' D F' B2 U2 R' L B' L2 F2 R2 F B' U R2 D' B*
9. * * * 12.23 * * * * L' F' B2 U2 R B' F2 R' D F2 L2 D' R' D F2 L2 D' L U B' R2 U' D' R' B'*
10. * * *(17.79) * * * F' R2 U2 F2 L R' D2 B D' B2 U2 F2 U F' U' F2 B' D' F' U L2 R2 U' D2 L'*
11. * * *11.98 * * * * U' D' F2 U2 F2 B D2 F2 R U L2 F2 U' R U2 D2 B R' L' B' D2 F L' D' F2*
12. * * *11.77 * * * * L F' D' B2 R2 L2 U D' L2 U' R' B L' R2 U' F2 B' U' F R2 B2 L2 B U2 B*


----------



## soup (May 4, 2012)

New best 4*4*4 average, finally got that sub-4 I was looking for: Image here


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2012)

1:24.39 Feet av5 and 1:15.84 nl single


----------



## BlueDevil (May 4, 2012)

2x2
average of 5: 4.80
(3.91) 5.11 (5.18) 4.90 4.38
average of 12: 5.09
5.39 5.23 5.29 4.60 (3.91) 5.11 5.18 4.90 4.38 (6.83) 6.15 4.68

4x4
average of 5: 1:33.56
1:39.15, 1:33.66, (1:53.53), (1:22.13), 1:27.88

Best single ever, and first ao5 below 1:35!


----------



## soup (May 4, 2012)

New best average for 7*7*7; See here. I'm hoping for a sub-13 average shortly. I don't know if I can make it to where my folks challenged me to (≤10 mins). I'll leave that as an "ultimate goal"

And, new best for 6*6*6, twice in a row! 492.45s; See here

And, a new best average for 6*6*6, broken by *79.35s*; Old average records, as compared to new average records.. I'm on a roll today. 

New best for standard cube! The 60-second barrier approaches ever closer!; 64.73s. See here

New best average for standard cube, see here


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2012)

1:16.90 Feet avg5.


----------



## cubingawsumness (May 5, 2012)

OMG. Just got a 14.79 single. LAST LAYER SKIP! first ever.
previous best was 17. average is only about 25.
And this session was going horribly too, with a mean of 27 or something.


----------



## soup (May 5, 2012)

New best average for 5*5*5; See here


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 5, 2012)

Just broke my PB single again! 11.30 this time, but it was lucky. PLL skip. Lolcross+1st pair.

F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' F' U F2 D2 F' L2 B2 R' B2

z - Inspection

U' L U L' U' x2 - Cross
y2 R U' R' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' - First pair
R U R' U2 R U R' - Second pair
U2 y' R U' R' - Third pair
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' - Fourth pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' - OLL
U - AUF


----------



## soup (May 5, 2012)

New best for 8*8*8; 1435.31s; See here


----------



## HeyCuber (May 5, 2012)

New 3x3 PB avg5: 24.11 (σ = 3.38)

22.26, (20.20), 22.06, (30.71), 28.02

Totally messed up the last two solves, though.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 5, 2012)

PB 4x4 single - 1:55.20! Konsta's mod and edge tracking (and no parity) definitely helped.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (May 5, 2012)

40 Cubes sub 10 min


----------



## kbh (May 5, 2012)

4x4 PB single - 1:40.45 with PLL parity

Edit: Solve after that - 1:39.51 with OLL parity!


----------



## 2sin18 (May 5, 2012)

3x3 PB single - 28.41 with a non lucky solve. And I'm entering the sub-40 zone in terms of my average. Quite happy with my progress.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 5, 2012)

4x4 avg 12 59.15 with yau

57.95, 1:01.69, (53.31), 59.43, 58.62, 58.10, 57.55, 57.48, (1:03.61), 59.73, 57.83, 1:03.08 = 59.15



Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 12: 59.15
1. 57.95 r R2 F2 R' F R2 r2 D' r L' f r f' U u2 R B F' u2 D L2 F' B2 D2 U' F B2 L D F B r U2 u B U B' F2 U2 B' 
2. 1:01.69 U2 u' r2 u B R2 u' F' L2 D F L' R' f2 D2 R' u U' r u' U2 L2 D' L2 r' B F2 r2 U2 u2 L r F u' B' R L B f2 U2 
3. (53.31) F2 L' F2 u' U' f B' D' F' u2 L2 U' f' r' L2 B2 u U2 F f B' D2 L2 r F' R' L D' R2 f' U' L D2 U' B r F' r2 u2 B 
4. 59.43 u' L2 u' F2 D2 f u2 D2 B2 D' F2 L f' R' U' u' r' f' U f R f u2 B D2 F B2 r2 L D2 f R2 r2 L2 F2 u F2 B2 U f 
5. 58.62 R' u F2 R D f' u D f L D2 R L' D' U2 B2 U' f r2 F' U f F D' R U' r2 U2 f2 D' F2 L2 D' u2 R r' F r2 B L 
6. 58.10 f r B' u2 B2 D2 u' B2 r F' D' B2 F2 f2 R' f2 F2 B2 r L U' B' F2 u2 f2 u B' R2 F2 R2 L F r' R2 f2 u B U2 r' U' 
7. 57.55 F R' U' R2 u f2 F R2 f2 u' L' r f U' r u R f' L r' B' f L D' R2 L f' L' F2 B' r D' B' F2 f U2 D2 u2 f2 B2 
8. 57.48 r' F u2 R f r' f R f r' U' u' r2 U' r' u L' r2 f R2 D2 U2 F L2 U u2 R' r2 f' D2 B2 f u' U' B2 D' B U2 R2 f2 
9. (1:03.61) R2 u B2 R' U f' R2 u2 F' U F' f U' D2 L' F' L2 r' F D' u2 f' B2 F' u' F D R2 u' D f F' L2 D' L' R' F2 D' U' R 
10. 59.73 u2 D r2 f D' r R' U' R' L2 f' L' r2 R2 U2 f D u2 r' U' u r' f' F2 D L D B2 U2 f2 R2 L f U' L' B2 R u R2 f 
11. 57.83 L B L' R f' L' r' u D F U' r2 U2 L f2 U2 B R' U2 F' R' D u U2 R F2 U2 f U' u2 f' F2 L' U2 F B2 r2 D2 L u2 
12. 1:03.08 R' L F D R2 F u' B2 L' D' U2 u' B r f' B R2 r u2 L2 R' U2 f2 D' r' R2 D' U' u F f' R2 D F' f2 R u' r u2 D2


I'm switching

Edit: 3x3 avg 12 10.77

12.45, 9.85, 9.95, 10.50, 11.45, 11.15, 10.83, 10.69, 10.32, 10.51, (12.79), (9.55) = 10.77



Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 12: 10.77
1. 12.45 U R2 L2 U R' D' L2 U F2 D' U2 L' B' F' U R L' B F2 D' U F' B' L2 B2 
2. 9.85 L U2 L' B' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 F L2 B' F D2 U B' U L' F2 U D' L' U B2 
3. 9.95 U2 B' L2 U2 R D2 U2 B' U L' R' F D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 D F2 U2 B R F2 L' R2 
4. 10.50 U' L U' D' R2 F U L2 R2 U F L U D' R' F2 R2 L B' L2 F D U F' B2 
5. 11.45 U' R B U' R U' R F R F' R' L D' U2 B' L' R2 B R' D2 B2 R F' B2 U' 
6. 11.15 D' B L2 B L2 U' B' F2 R2 D L' U D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' U' D B' U R L F' 
7. 10.83 L' B2 D' B2 F' D2 B U B F D2 B' L F2 U F U R2 L F U L B D' F 
8. 10.69 U D R2 U' F2 D2 B F' D' L' U2 L2 D' R' L D' L' B U2 B2 D' F U F2 D' 
9. 10.32 D2 L U2 R F' B' D F2 B2 U' B U2 R B2 L2 R' D' B2 U F2 R L2 D2 U' B2 
10. 10.51 B' F' R D2 R' U' R2 F2 L' F B' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 B2 U' F' R D F' 
11. (12.79) D' L R' U' D2 R L F2 U' D' B2 L' R2 F' B' L2 F' L' B' U' L R2 U' D2 F 
12. (9.55) B2 L' U' D' F' D' U B F' D2 F2 L F2 U' F2 U2 R L D2 B2 R D L' B' F'



3rd best ever


----------



## Ickenicke (May 5, 2012)

New PB Single 4x4: *1:18.18* PLL parity
Ao5 (green): *1:31.78*
Ao12: *1:35.19*


1:31.97[PP], 1:40.12[NP], 1:41.65[DP], (1:43.69[NP]), 1:28.74[NP], 1:36.28[PP], 1:37.60[PP], 1:40.16[OP], 1:33.25[DP], 1:32.05[OP], 1:30.03[NP], (1:21.10[NP])


----------



## soup (May 5, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 294.67s. See here

That was pretty close.. I made it by a mere 0.39 seconds.


----------



## RNewms27 (May 5, 2012)

Magic: 2.10, 1.83, 1.76, [1.73, 1.69, {1.74}, ({1.51}), 1.62], (3.38), 1.94, 2.10, 1.72

1.51 single
1.68 Avg5
1.82 Avg12

PBs

It was rolled with a 5, so it had to start with a 2.


----------



## samkli (May 5, 2012)

soup said:


> New best for 5*5*5; 294.67s. See here
> 
> That was pretty close.. I made it by a mere 0.39 seconds.


 
Do you ever solve real cubes?


----------



## chrissyD (May 5, 2012)

4x4 1:00.94, 1:02.88, (1:00.66), (1:10.74), 1:06.81 = 1:03.54

should have had 3 sub 1s. Too busy watching Tv D:


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2012)

Vulcano

1:01.31 avg12 = 57.43, 58.49, (49.00), 58.57, 1:06.17, 1:00.89, 1:10.74, 1:01.55, 1:05.66, 57.09, (1:13.04), 56.49+
58.16 avg5 = (1:09.32), 57.43, 58.49, (49.00), 58.57
49.00 single


----------



## Reprobate (May 5, 2012)

It's nothing much to most people here, but I finally got sub-60 for an ao12 (55.41 rolling, but hey) as well as a PB ao5 (51.92). Mean of 50 was 61.35. I know I can do better, but alcohol was beginning to affect my times.


----------



## MOmu (May 5, 2012)

I really should start practise megaminx... 
times:
58.07, 1:00.13, 57.70, 1:36.96, 54.06, 53.86, 57.64, 1:06.66, 1:04.38, 53.71, 57.13, 1:03.37, 56.68, 58.64, 1:02.46, 56.16, 1:31.50, 58.40, 57.89, 1:03.47, 56.67, 58.35, 58.77, 57.69, 1:05.07, 1:04.63, 1:00.52, 1:01.65, 59.57, 54.84

number of times: 30/30
best time: 53.71
worst time: 1:36.96

current avg5: 1:00.58 (σ = 1.04)
best avg5: 56.47 (σ = 2.08)

current avg12: 59.92 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 58.44 (σ = 3.75)

session avg: 59.64 (σ = 3.35)
session mean: 1:01.55

2 pops, (1.31 count in avg30)


----------



## soup (May 5, 2012)

New best average for 5*5*5; See here



samkli said:


> Do you ever solve real cubes?


 
I very rarely get to handle any real cubes, so nearly all (I'd put it at ~95 ~ 98%) of my solves are on virtual cubes. I have only handled a real standard cube, 4*4*4, and 5*5*5, the latter two being only once.
Anything larger than 5*5*5, I have only solved via cube sims.
Besides.. why spend $50 on a cube I can toy around with for free?


----------



## nccube (May 5, 2012)

Official 7.65 single and 9.77 avg. 14.33 OH fullstep single


----------



## Sillas (May 5, 2012)

One handed - Full solve
19.65 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L D2 F2 L U' B2 R2 B' R U' R F'


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2012)

soup said:


> I very rarely get to handle any real cubes, so nearly all (I'd put it at ~95 ~ 98%) of my solves are on virtual cubes. I have only handled a real standard cube, 4*4*4, and 5*5*5, the latter two being only once.
> Anything larger than 5*5*5, I have only solved via cube sims.
> Besides.. why spend $50 on a cube I can toy around with for free?


You should learn the keyboard sims - they're way faster, and you could probably get really good at them with practice. I cringe every time I see you post a gabbasoft solve because of how slow that program is to use


----------



## RNewms27 (May 5, 2012)

1.69 1.67 (2.02) (1.36) 1.54 = 1.63

1.56 1.48 1.42 1.70+2 DNF :fp


----------



## soup (May 6, 2012)

New best for 13*13*13, also largest cube I have solved thus far.. Might go for 15*15*15. 5843.30s. See here

Broke the previous one by a sort of impressive 3418.20 seconds.



qqwref said:


> You should learn the keyboard sims - they're way faster, and you could probably get really good at them with practice. I cringe every time I see you post a gabbasoft solve because of how slow that program is to use



I'm still at the point where turn speed limitations are not too big of an issue. I still need to improve my general methods and accuracy. I suppose accuracy issues/misclicks make up one of the drawbacks of using a mouse cursor-based sim for my solves. I've found another cube sim where the turn speed is adjustable, so I may switch to that one in the event that Gabbasoft's turn/twist speed limit is too slow for my solving methods.

About the keyboard sims, the layout seems to be very, very confusing. The keys only seem to allow outside layer turns or twisting 1/2 the cube. I don't know how to turn the layer I wish to turn.

ed: merge.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 6, 2012)

No cubing lately for a few months now, but been doing 1 minx solve every day now for a few days. 4:27.88 PB. It's annoying having to 4+ LLL.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

3x3 PBs!

Ao5: 16.89 (best/worst)
Ao12:17.33 best/worst

17.15, 18.11, 16.22, 15.19, 20.61, 16.89, 20.00, 17.32, 17.21, 16.13, (18.45), (15.85)


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 6, 2012)

7.75 single
9.12 AO5
9.81 AO12
10.45 AO100

AO100 is a PB. AO5 ties PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 6, 2012)

first attempt


----------



## soup (May 6, 2012)

New best for 11*11*11; 3007.41s. See here (Aiming for < 45 mins.)

New best for 9*9*9; 1636.52s. See here (Aiming for < 25 mins.)


----------



## ottozing (May 6, 2012)

2.89 2x2 ao5


----------



## AnsonL (May 6, 2012)

5.77 L' F U D F' U F' L' B L' B U2 F2 D2 F R2 B' F D R' B2 F' U2 D' L2 
x2 y'
R2 U D R L F
y' U' R U2 R2 U' R 
U L' y' R' U' R F
R U2 R' U R U' R'
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
Pb non-skip solve


----------



## JianhanC (May 6, 2012)

43.15 4x4 single, PLL parity. Nice constant rhythm, not particularly fast.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 6, 2012)

edit:*^nice 4x4 dere*

Inspired to do this after seeing JianHanC's race to sub20 OH post.






And holy s***, he has definitely overtaken me, I'm so dang bad at OH now :/ lol @avg100 SD. -_-


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (May 6, 2012)

AnsonL said:


> 5.77 L' F U D F' U F' L' B L' B U2 F2 D2 F R2 B' F D R' B2 F' U2 D' L2
> x2 y'
> R2 U D R L F
> y' U' R U2 R2 U' R
> ...


 
You could have forced OLL-Skip easily.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 6, 2012)

4x4 PB Ao5 and 12. The 1:18 was just 0.04 from PB and it was OLL parity

1:34.57[OP], 1:29.71[PP], 1:19.35[PP], (1:50.46[DP]), *(1:18.22[OP])*, 1:45.36[OP], 1:44.33[DP], 1:30.06[NP], 1:30.37[NP], 1:24.67[NP], 1:23.44[OP], 1:34.46[NP],

Average of 5: *1:27.88*
Average of 12: *1:31.63*


----------



## ThomasJE (May 6, 2012)

4x4x4 single PB - 1:36.43! Blows my previous PB out the water. My edge pairing has definitely improved.

EDIT: New 4x4 Ao5 PB - 2:00.38. Nearly sub-2...


----------



## Sebastien (May 6, 2012)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> You could have forced OLL-Skip easily.


 
But it would not have been a non-skip PB otherwise


----------



## foolish (May 6, 2012)

3x3 16.54 non-lucky 
So out of nowhere while im still averaging 25+.


----------



## Escher (May 6, 2012)

9.42 U' D' B2 R' B2 R' U2 F' U F2 D2 L D2 F2 L D2 R B2 L

y F R D' (3)
R U' R' U y L' U L (10)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R (24)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U (37)

4.03 tps in ETM

First sub 10 OH


----------



## Brest (May 6, 2012)

6x6x6 reconstruction without a scramble. =)


----------



## ThomasJE (May 6, 2012)

Brest said:


> 6x6x6 reconstruction without a scramble. =)



It's relatively easy to do it - just use the generator mode on alg.garron and follow the moves of the solve. It's hard if you make a mistake though...


----------



## oranjules (May 6, 2012)

Pyraminx
6 mai 2012 17:36:35 - 18:14:50

Mean: 4.15
Average: 4.15
Best Time: 1.60
Median: 4.09
Worst Time: 7.15
Standard deviation: 0.94

Best average of 5: 3.16
85-89 - (2.17) 2.96 3.16 (4.06) 3.37

Best average of 12: 3.67
79-90 - 4.36 4.25 2.65 3.81 (4.61) 3.95 (2.17) 2.96 3.16 4.06 3.37 4.08

With a 4.00 avg 100, i've been waiting for it for a long time ! I hope i will achieve sub-4 soon


----------



## oranjules (May 6, 2012)

Pyraminx
6 mai 2012 17:36:35 - 18:14:50

Mean: 4.15
Average: 4.15
Best Time: 1.60
Median: 4.09
Worst Time: 7.15
Standard deviation: 0.94

Best average of 5: 3.16
85-89 - (2.17) 2.96 3.16 (4.06) 3.37

Best average of 12: 3.67
79-90 - 4.36 4.25 2.65 3.81 (4.61) 3.95 (2.17) 2.96 3.16 4.06 3.37 4.08

With a 4.00 avg 100, i've been waiting for it for a long time ! I hope i will achieve sub-4 soon

EDIT : oops, double post. Could a modo please delete the other post ? And also, it was an avg 150.


----------



## Rpotts (May 6, 2012)

Brest said:


> 6x6x6 reconstruction without a scramble. =)





ThomasJE said:


> It's relatively easy to do it


 
ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Tao Yu (May 6, 2012)

qcube 4x4

1:05.167 1:01.337 1:05.781 1:00.493 59.193 (1:12.977) 1:04.471 1:03.031 57.095 57.178 1:00.55 (54.925) => 1:01.43

54.93 was PLL skip


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 6, 2012)

Megaminx avg5:

Average: 58.01
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 55.48
Worst Time: 1:01.34
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	1:00.18	R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
2.	57.41	R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
3.	(1:01.34)	R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
4.	(55.48)	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
5.	56.45	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## FinnGamer (May 6, 2012)

B' D2 Lw' D2 Rw2 U L2 Lw2 B Lw' U' B' Rw D2 U2 Fw2 U' Lw2 R' Uw R2 Uw' U' L B2 Rw' D' Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw' Dw F2 R B Dw' Uw Bw2 F2 D' U2 L' Lw' R' B2 F2 D2 U2 B Lw D L' U B2 Bw2 D' Lw' B Bw' : 3:10.20! Getting closer to sub 3, was like 2:40 Reduction with 54 second centers


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 6, 2012)

5x5
(1:53.22), (2:02.58), 1:57.98, 2:02.01, 1:59.54 = 1:59.84
1:56.14, 2:03.81, (2:23.04), 2:05.90, (1:53.22), 2:02.58, 1:57.98, 2:02.01, 1:59.54, 2:16.91, 2:15.99, 2:00.20 = 2:04.11

PBs a few days ago were 2:08 avg5 and 2:12 avg12. Only had a handful of sub 2s before this. Sub 2 avg5 woooooot. Still feels slow compared to speed at smaller cubes.

AvG edges w/o a fixed buffer


----------



## Divineskulls (May 6, 2012)

1:20.81 2-4 relay, pb.\

2x2:3
3x3:13
4x4:1:04


4x4 kinda sucked. :/


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2012)

57.78 2-4 relay  Didn't think I could get a sub-1, but I guess I could.


----------



## soup (May 6, 2012)

Another for "best failure":
Failed to break my personal best for 4*4*4 by *0.02 seconds.* (My solve time was 192.30 seconds. My personal best is 192.29 seconds.)
So close, yet so far away.. I'll get my sub-3.. someday.


----------



## Reprobate (May 6, 2012)

Speaking of 4x4, I got my first sub-3:00 single...2:53.89 with double parity.


----------



## soup (May 6, 2012)

Wow. I'm probably in last place in terms of speedsolving.


----------



## Reprobate (May 6, 2012)

I'm sure I'd be much, much slower on a simulator.


----------



## RNewms27 (May 6, 2012)

soup said:


> Wow. I'm probably in last place in terms of speedsolving.


 
I would purposely DNF any Gabbasoft solves because it would drive me crazy.


----------



## soup (May 6, 2012)

GS is pretty much my go-to sim for now. I wouldn't blame it on the sim.. yet. I still do use beginner methods to solve my cubes, so I'll see if it becomes too much after I've improved my methods..

I don't trust qCube too much..


----------



## RNewms27 (May 6, 2012)

soup said:


> GS is pretty much my go-to sim for now. I wouldn't blame it on the sim.. yet. I still do use beginner methods to solve my cubes, so I'll see if it becomes too much after I've improved my methods..
> 
> I don't trust qCube..


 
Did you ever try higames.net?


----------



## soup (May 6, 2012)

I have. I'll need some time to adjust to the keyboard controls.

For now, though, I will continue trying to get past the 192-second solve I made for 4*4*4.

I'm just needing to avoid excessively moving the cube around and misclicks/general accuracy issues. After those are fixed, I should be able to sub-3 4*4*4 on GS.
Times:
218.79s
218.63s
... I'll return later.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 6, 2012)

soup said:


> I have. I'll need some time to adjust to the keyboard controls.
> 
> For now, though, I will continue trying to get past the 192-second solve I made for 4*4*4.
> 
> ...



You should practice using qCube, I just got a 2:33.68 solve on gabbasoft 4x4, but I average 55 seconds on qCube 4x4.

Edit: just did a random solve on qcube. 39.51 with double parity :/ 22 second reduction. 5.67 tps 



Spoiler: Image












edit2: yay new PB 



Spoiler: Image











on video too 

splits ~ 9.2/14.8/12


----------



## soup (May 7, 2012)

I would practice on it, but the layout is too awkward and strange..


----------



## JasonK (May 7, 2012)

soup said:


> I would practice on it, but the layout is too awkward and strange..


 
Hi-games. Do it.


----------



## soup (May 7, 2012)

I did! My first solve:





(Yep, it took nearly 16 minutes.)


----------



## Riley (May 7, 2012)

Beat every single comp pb today except for magic and master magic average. 12.50 3x3 average was my most surprising. And a sub 30 OH single, and sub 2 5x5 single.


----------



## emolover (May 7, 2012)

soup said:


> I did! My first solve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good job future qqwref! Seriously good job.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2012)

soup said:


> I did! My first solve: [noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't like the layout of qCube, use jflysim+qqtimer because it allows you to change the rotation speed.


----------



## soup (May 7, 2012)

That thing doesn't work. It'll just scramble forever.

In the meantime - Must beat that 192.29 seconds.

Latest time: 193.10 seconds.. 
The curse doesn't break! The misclick cost me the record!


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2012)

Keep going with higames, you'll improve really fast at this point 

And qCube is really only recommended for people who are already very familiar with higames or jflysim... having animation is really important when you're learning.


Mosaic Cube:
1:15.87 single
1:23.77 avg5 = (1:15.87), (1:31.17), 1:25.84, 1:26.24, 1:19.24
1:32.61 avg12 = 1:27.62, 1:30.55, (2:40.62[pop]), 1:40.37, 1:58.98[pop], (1:15.87), 1:31.17, 1:25.84, 1:26.24, 1:19.24, 1:19.44, 1:46.66


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2012)

6x6x6 sim 3:14.977

also, 6x6x6 sim in 666 moves, pi tps. the screenshot I took of it was 66kb.

edit: 3:12.063


----------



## Jaycee (May 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 6x6x6 sim in 666 moves, pi tps. the screenshot I took of it was 66kb.


 
Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## RNewms27 (May 7, 2012)

Master Magic:

3.33 DNF
3.46+
3.51 PB

EDIT: 3.48
EDIT2: 3.19!!

3.47 (3.19) 3.55 (5.00) 3.48 = 3.50


----------



## Sillas (May 7, 2012)

3x3 OH - Average of 5: 27.03
1. (24.91) U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L' F U F2 D U L R B' U' 
2. 28.17 U2 B U' B R B' U R F' D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 
3. 27.08 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' L' F' D2 L R2 U F U2 R2 F 
4. (28.78) R B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R F2 L' D' R' B2 D2 B' D L' B' U 
5. 25.83 U2 B' L2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R B' F2 L2 D' F' D F' L U2


----------



## emolover (May 7, 2012)

I don't know whether this should be constituted as an accomplishment or a failure. 

PB FMC by 15 moves.

Scramble: L B2 U' R2 F' D' R' F D2 B' U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' 

2X2X3: R2 U' D' R F R2 B'(7)
Puesdo-1x2x2: L' U' L U L' (12)
Finish: B' U' B2 L B' L B' U B U' L' (23)

As wonderful as that is, of course someone else(Mike) had the exact same solution so I am not going to be believed even though it truly was beginners luck.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Pics or it didn't happen





Spoiler: pics


----------



## Kaboom (May 7, 2012)

I just FINALLY broke my first 3x3 sub-30 (27.XX). I get that's not so huge for alot of you, but...

stoked doesn't even begin to describe it.

HOOHAH!


----------



## MostEd (May 7, 2012)

Yay my first avg100 done, its sub20!!!!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.78
worst time: 24.49

current avg5: 19.18 (σ = 1.44)
best avg5: 16.66 (σ = 1.04)

17.46, (19.75), 17.04, 15.49, (13.91)

current avg12: 18.95 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 17.54 (σ = 1.99)

16.78, 14.07, 20.01, (20.08), 16.29, 19.31, 19.22, 17.46, 19.75, 17.04, 15.49, (13.91),

current avg50: 18.76 (σ = 1.52)
best avg50: 18.60 (σ = 1.56)

current avg100: 19.24 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 19.24 (σ = 1.77)



Spoiler



21.50, 21.76, 22.63, 22.15, 17.93, 16.16, 19.51, 24.00, 19.66, 14.56, 18.67, 20.26, 17.53, 18.51, 19.32, 17.73, 20.10, 23.78, 18.97, 19.05, 24.05, 18.96, 19.95, 21.41, 19.49, 21.54, 20.92, 18.77, 24.04, 20.25, 19.27, 20.17, 23.11, 19.20, 22.42, 16.51, 20.63, 24.49, 17.23, 18.21, 17.14, 18.25, 16.24, 14.39, 20.77, 22.20, 17.70, 19.17, 17.76, 19.97, 18.28, 19.93, 16.98, 22.42, 19.15, 19.21, 20.75, 19.60, 16.46, 16.43, 20.36, 21.38, 19.15, 19.36, 22.08, 18.61, 21.83, 18.89, 20.35, 19.46, 18.60, 16.53, 18.07, 16.78, 16.78, 14.07, 20.01, 20.08, 16.29, 19.31, 19.22, 17.46, 19.75, 17.04, 15.49, 13.91, 17.84, 20.37, 18.69, 20.29, 19.71, 19.13, 13.78, 18.20, 19.28, 20.75, 16.68, 22.93, 17.92, 18.88


----------



## chrissyD (May 7, 2012)

4x4 55.04, 53.22, 1:00.26, 1:05.43, 55.71 = *57.00*


----------



## 5BLD (May 7, 2012)

*F2B*


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100

best time: 3.36
worst time: 6.86

current mo3: 4.73 (σ = 0.31)
best mo3: 3.78 (σ = 0.37)

current avg5: 4.73 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 4.01 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 4.88 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 4.45 (σ = 0.47)

current avg50: 4.86 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 4.80 (σ = 0.50)

current avg100: 4.91 (σ = 0.50)
best avg100: 4.91 (σ = 0.50)

session avg: 4.91 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 4.91

Time List:
4.86, 5.19, 4.03, 6.86, 5.02, 4.94, 4.93, 4.86, 4.74, 4.31, 5.84, 4.70, 6.26, 5.58, 4.88, 6.12, 4.66, 5.53, 4.06, 4.43, 3.40, 5.80, 4.75, 4.21, 3.97, 5.91, 5.50, 5.48, 5.17, 5.17, 5.40, 4.45, 5.04, 4.46, 4.60, 5.05, 6.05, 4.14, 4.74, 4.91, 4.76, 4.57, 5.64, 5.12, 4.63, 4.66, 4.87, 4.59, 4.86, 4.95, 4.38, 4.07, 4.82, 3.93, 3.36, 4.04, 5.88, 5.12, 5.19, 4.26, 4.14, 4.75, 4.16, 5.85, 5.60, 4.88, 4.84, 4.94, 5.73, 5.07, 5.72, 4.86, 5.44, 4.45, 5.48, 4.99, 5.07, 5.33, 5.20, 4.54, 5.32, 4.92, 4.50, 3.92, 5.63, 4.68, 5.01, 4.05, 4.46, 4.12, 5.37, 5.35, 4.61, 5.77, 5.72, 4.96, 3.75, 4.38, 4.96, 4.85



*CMLL+LSE*


Spoiler



number of times: 122/122

best time: 2.59
worst time: 5.68

current mo3: 3.77 (σ = 0.32)
best mo3: 3.22 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5: 4.02 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 3.31 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 3.97 (σ = 0.23)
best avg12: 3.64 (σ = 0.52)

current avg50: 3.99 (σ = 0.44)
best avg50: 3.99 (σ = 0.44)

current avg100: 4.06 (σ = 0.49)
best avg100: 4.06 (σ = 0.49)

session avg: 4.07 (σ = 0.48)
session mean: 4.07

Time List:
3.87, 5.68, 5.18, 2.77, 3.73, 3.31, 4.15, 4.18, 3.74, 4.73, 4.18, 3.67, 4.26, 4.37, 3.56, 4.20, 3.14, 4.72, 4.50, 3.83, 4.78, 3.66, 5.19, 4.59, 4.78, 3.41, 5.03, 4.42, 4.88, 4.53, 4.02, 4.06, 3.41, 4.45, 4.16, 4.64, 4.47, 2.59, 4.50, 3.55, 4.72, 3.30, 4.08, 4.18, 4.12, 3.81, 3.02, 2.82, 4.29, 3.10, 4.53, 3.60, 3.44, 4.99, 4.44, 4.23, 4.21, 4.35, 5.27, 3.87, 3.62, 3.65, 3.76, 3.76, 5.56, 4.39, 4.21, 3.68, 3.37, 4.44, 4.95, 4.20, 4.49, 4.03, 4.01, 4.72, 4.47, 4.33, 3.66, 4.19, 2.98, 4.66, 3.23, 4.15, 3.80, 4.36, 4.96, 4.91, 3.55, 3.79, 3.83, 4.58, 4.29, 4.64, 4.06, 3.41, 3.15, 3.84, 4.69, 4.31, 2.85, 3.42, 4.37, 3.26, 3.58, 4.63, 3.85, 2.69, 4.14, 3.51, 3.11, 5.02, 4.14, 3.98, 3.81, 3.98, 4.02, 4.21, 4.20, 4.08, 3.78, 3.45



best avg5: 4.01 (σ = 0.08), best avg5: 3.31 (σ = 0.43) = *7.32 'avg5'*
best avg12: 4.45 (σ = 0.47),best avg12: 3.64 (σ = 0.52)= *8.09 'avg12*
best avg50: 4.80 (σ = 0.50), best avg50: 3.99 (σ = 0.44)= *8.79 'avg50'*
current avg100: 4.91 (σ = 0.50), current avg100: 4.06 (σ = 0.49)= *8.97 'avg100'*

What this shows: I need to work on transition between F2B and CMLL/EO recog. i.e., CMLL recognition needs work.


----------



## leonparfitt (May 7, 2012)

First Sub-1 4x4 average - i use Yau

Average of 5: 59.19
1. (55.43) F L2 U D' Rw Uw2 F B2 Fw' Rw' B2 D' Uw Fw2 B F R2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw2 D2 U' B Rw' F' Fw R' U Uw2 B2 Rw' Uw B2 D F2 D2 B' L2 Fw2 
2. 1:02.46 B' R2 Fw B2 D R U' D2 Rw2 R2 D' L U2 F B R' D2 R2 B2 Uw D L2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 R L2 B' R U2 Uw' R2 D2 B' L' Uw' F Uw 
3. 56.26 U2 R' L Fw F2 L2 D2 B2 Uw' D2 Fw B U2 Uw2 Fw' R2 B Fw' Uw2 R' D F U2 B' F2 R' Fw2 B U' Uw2 L' Fw' Rw' L' Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw 
4. (1:11.21) Rw' L U D Rw' Uw2 U D B2 R F' L' R2 Uw' F' L B2 R F Rw B2 U' B2 Rw B2 F' Fw L' D2 Rw' Uw Rw D' Uw' U' L2 D B' U2 Uw2 
5. 58.84 Fw2 F Rw' R' Uw' D2 R' Rw U L U' R Fw F2 Rw R2 F U2 B R U' Fw' L Rw2 B2 Rw2 F' B2 L2 F B Fw U L2 Uw' L' R U Rw2 B


----------



## RCTACameron (May 7, 2012)

Watwatwat

I have been stuck at around the same times in 2x2 for a while, and haven't beat my 2.21 average of 100 PB that I set in January until now, although I have had another 2.21 and two 2.22s (I think.) But now...

1.68, 2.03, 1.83, 2.31, 2.15, 1.96, 1.40, 2.18, 2.02, 2.36, 2.81, 3.71, 1.91, 2.08, 2.11, 2.21, 2.03, 1.56, 2.38, 1.96, 1.97, 2.08, 1.53, 1.97, 2.16, 1.94, 2.34, 1.86, 2.00, 2.03, 1.55, 1.66, 2.05, 1.88, 1.81, 1.78, 1.93, 2.84, 1.84, (5.34), 1.75, 3.59, *1.58, 1.44, 2.88, 2.18, 1.96, 1.61, 1.68, 3.80, 2.09, (1.34), 1.43, 1.93*, 2.06, 2.46, 3.68, 1.81, 2.65, 2.02, 2.00, 2.15, 1.93, 2.16, 2.09, 2.25, 1.68, 2.61, 1.66, 2.78, 2.78, 1.75, 1.66, 2.13, 2.13, 2.46, 2.80, 2.53, 2.22, 2.41, 4.22, 2.11, 1.77, 1.96, 1.83, 2.36, 1.34, 2.05, 2.30, 2.47, 3.50, 1.94, 2.15, 1.66, 2.24, 1.58, 2.03, 1.47, 1.66, 1.86 = *2.13 2x2 average of 100!*

With stackmat, on video!  In bold is the best average of 12 (1.88.) The best average of 5 was 1.66, which was the last 3 solves plus 3.30 then 1.46.



Spoiler: Scrambles



8. 1.68 R U' F R F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
9. 2.03 F U R2 F' U F' U R2 U' R' U'
10. 1.83 U2 R U R F' R2 F R' U2 R' U'
11. 2.31 R' U2 R F2 R F' R F U2 R' U'
12. 2.15 U' F2 U R' U' R' U R' U2 R' U'
13. 1.96 R U' F' R' U F' U R2 F' R' U'
14. 1.40 F' R U2 R U' R U' R' U' R' U'
15. 2.18 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' F U R2 U'
16. 2.02 U' F U' F2 U' F2 R' U F' R2 U'
17. 2.36 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U F2 U' R' U'
18. 2.81 R2 U2 R' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
19. 3.71 R2 U F' U2 F' U R' F2 U' R' U2
20. 1.91 F U' R2 F' R' U' R2 F U2 R2 U'
21. 2.08 U' F R' F2 R' U F' R U2 R' U'
22. 2.11 R U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R U R' U'
23. 2.21 U F' R U2 R' U F' R U2 R U'
24. 2.03 U R U' F2 U F U2 F U R' U'
25. 1.56 F U F2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U'
26. 2.38 F R F' R' F R U' F2 U2 F2 U'
27. 1.96 R' F U R' F R U' R U R' U'
28. 1.97 R' F R2 F' U' R' U F2 U' R' U'
29. 2.08 R' U' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
30. 1.53 F' R2 F' R' F R2 U' R U2 R' U'
31. 1.97 U2 R U2 F' R2 F R F2 U' R' U'
32. 2.16 U' R2 U F' U' R U R' U2 R2 U'
33. 1.94 R' U2 R' U F U F R2 U R' U'
34. 2.34 F U R' F2 U2 R U R' U' R' U'
35. 1.86 R2 U R2 U F R2 U' R F R' U'
36. 2.00 F' U2 R' F U' F U2 F U' R' U'
37. 2.03 U R U R F' U R F2 U R' U'
38. 1.55 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U F2 U2 F' R' U'
39. 1.66 R F R U' F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U'
40. 2.05 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
41. 1.88 F' U2 R2 F' R' U R' F U R' U'
42. 1.81 R F R2 U R2 F' U' F U' R2 U'
43. 1.78 U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' U F' R' U'
44. 1.93 U F2 U' R F R' U R' U' R' U'
45. 2.84 U F R U2 R F2 U' F U' R' U'
46. 1.84 R U' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F R' U'
47. 5.34 R' U F' R F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U'
48. 1.75 F' R' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' R' U'
49. 3.59 R2 U F2 R U' F2 U R2 U' R' U'
50. 1.58 R2 U F' U R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
51. 1.44 U R' U2 R F' U2 F R' U R' U'
52. 2.88 U' F U R2 F2 U R' U F' R2 U'
53. 2.18 F2 R F' U' R F U' R' U' R2 U'
54. 1.96 R F2 U2 F' R' U' F R2 U F2 U'
55. 1.61 R' F' R' F2 R F' U R U' R' U'
56. 1.68 U2 F' U2 R F' R2 U R' U R2 U'
57. 3.80 F R F R' F U' F U F2 R' U'
58. 2.09 U2 F U R2 U F' U R2 U R' U'
59. 1.34 F U2 R2 F R F' U' R' U' R' U'
60. 1.43 R' F2 R' U' F2 R' U R' U' R' U'
61. 1.93 F2 U' R' U F2 R' F U2 F R2 U'
62. 2.06 F U R2 F2 U' R F R2 U2 R' U'
63. 2.46 R' U' F U' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
64. 3.68 U' R F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
65. 1.81 R U2 F' R' U' F' R F' U' R' U'
66. 2.65 F U2 R' F U' F2 R U F R' U'
67. 2.02 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R F2 U' R' U'
68. 2.00 R' F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
69. 2.15 U2 R F' R2 F R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
70. 1.93 R2 U' R U F R2 U' R U2 R' U'
71. 2.16 F' R2 U R' F2 R F U2 F' R2 U'
72. 2.09 U' R U F U2 R' F U' F' R2 U'
73. 2.25 F2 U' F R F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
74. 1.68 F' U2 R U' R U R' F U R' U'
75. 2.61 R F2 R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U R' U'
76. 1.66 R2 F R' F R' F U R U' R' U'
77. 2.78 F R' F U2 F' R2 U F' U' F U'
78. 2.78 R U2 F' R' F U F R2 U' R U'
79. 1.75 R2 U2 F R F' U' R2 F2 U R U'
80. 1.66 F U2 R' F' R2 U F R U' R U'
81. 2.13 F R' U2 R' U' F R F U' R' U'
82. 2.13 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F R F U2 R U'
83. 2.46 F2 U' F' R F' U F2 R' U' R' U'
84. 2.80 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 U R' U R' U'
85. 2.53 U' F R U F2 R2 F' R U R2 U'
86. 2.22 F R' U2 F R' F R F' U2 R' U'
87. 2.41 R' F2 U' F' U2 F U2 F U2 R' U'
88. 4.22 R U2 R U R U2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
89. 2.11 R' F2 U F' U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
90. 1.77 R' U R' U' F R2 U F2 U' R' U'
91. 1.96 F' U2 R2 F R F U2 F U R' U'
92. 1.83 R U R U' F2 R' U' F' U' R' U'
93. 2.36 U' F U2 F' R2 F R' U2 F R' U'
94. 1.34 U F U' F U F U' R U' R' U'
95. 2.05 F' R U' F R' F2 R' U F' R2 U'
96. 2.30 R2 F2 U' F R U R' F U R' U'
97. 2.47 R F' U2 R' F U' F2 U F2 R' U'
98. 3.50 F R' U2 F U R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
99. 1.94 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
100. 2.15 F R U2 F2 R' F2 U F' U' R2 U'
101. 1.66 F2 U' F' U2 F' U F' U' R F' U'
102. 2.24 U2 F U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U'
103. 1.58 R' U2 F' U R2 U2 R' F U' R' U'
104. 2.03 F R2 F' R F U2 F U F' R2 U'
105. 1.47 R' U F' R' U F2 R U' F R' U'
106. 1.66 U2 R U2 R F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U'
107. 1.86 F2 R2 U F R2 U R2 F' U' R U'



I am simply amazed, because it seemed like it would be around 2.18 from the stats PPT were giving me before I manually imported the times into gqTimer. Kind of annoying that the time is 2.13 though, because WR and Bill Wang's PB p) are both 2.12.


----------



## aronpm (May 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 6x6x6 sim 3:14.977
> 
> also, 6x6x6 sim in 666 moves, pi tps. the screenshot I took of it was 66kb.
> 
> edit: 3:12.063



obv a lie

pi is irrational and your tps has to be rational


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2012)

who says time is rational


----------



## ThomasJE (May 7, 2012)

aronpm said:


> obv a lie
> 
> pi is irrational and your tps has to be rational



TPS is rarely rational; it is just rounded (usually to 2 d.p.). It's like saying time is rational; it rarely is; we just see it rounded to a rational number.


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 7, 2012)

3x3 avg12:

Average: 10.67
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 9.11
Worst Time: 12.97
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	9.77	D U F' R U L2 R2 D' U2 L' R D2 U L U' B' F2 D U2 B F' D2 B L' R
2.	9.77	U' B' F D2 U' F L B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B F D' U L' R2 D' U' L2 R2 B2
3.	11.76	F D U2 L2 R D L2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 L' R' B2 F D' R' B2 U2 L2 R F' D F'
4.	(9.11)	L' D2 R B F D2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' F' R B F R2 D' F' L2 R' U R' U L F2
5.	9.51	U2 F D B' F2 R U2 L R2 U2 F L' U F2 U2 R' B2 U2 B F D2 L D' U' B'
6.	10.59	L' R B F R D' U' B D' L2 R D2 B L R B2 F2 R D2 U B2 U2 L' D' R2
7.	9.42	U2 B2 F' L D F2 D U' L R B' L R D2 U L F U2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 F
8.	(12.97)	B' L R U B' F U' F R2 B2 F' R B' F L2 R2 D L2 U' B F L2 R' B' L
9.	10.82	D2 L R2 D2 U2 L D2 L' R2 D' U2 F D B2 R2 D B' F U2 R' B2 U2 L B' D
10.	12.52	L R D' R B D U' F L2 R2 B D U' L U' B2 F U F D L F2 R' B L2
11.	11.46	B' L B2 L' R B2 D2 B L R2 U' L2 B2 F' U B2 F' R F' L D2 B' D L B2
12.	11.08	U2 B U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L' B2 D B2 L D B F D U' R2 F2 D' B F' U L'



Best avg5 : 9.68 (first 5 solves)

First sub10 of 5


----------



## samkli (May 7, 2012)

1:00.10 u2 L2 u2 r U2 R F2 u' F2 B2 D' U' L2 D2 U' u' R' f' R2 r D f2 R L2 f D F' L D u' r2 D L U2 r' B2 U2 D B' U 

So close...


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 7, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> WR and Bill Wang's PB p) are both 2.12.


 
Nice job still! WR is just average of 5. You did avg 100.  And besides I heard Bill stopped cubing. 



samkli said:


> 1:00.10 u2 L2 u2 r U2 R F2 u' F2 B2 D' U' L2 D2 U' u' R' f' R2 r D f2 R L2 f D F' L D u' r2 D L U2 r' B2 U2 D B' U
> 
> So close...



This belongs in the Failures Thread. I'll create one.  

jkjk nice PB! Do you still remember your redux time? Cos even when I get like sub-40 redux my time is still some sup - 1  (Pb is 1:04). I suck at 3x3 phase


----------



## samkli (May 7, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> jkjk nice PB! Do you still remember your redux time? Cos even when I get like sub-40 redux my time is still some sup - 1  (Pb is 1:04). I suck at 3x3 phase



I don´t remember exactly, but I remember that it was sub-40. So the solve would probably have been sub-1 if i didn´t got PLL parity.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2012)

aronpm said:


> obv a lie
> 
> pi is irrational and your tps has to be rational



you know what I mean.


----------



## samkli (May 7, 2012)

10.71 U2 F L2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F D' F' L' R2 U F' U2 R D' L2 

NL PB with G-perm


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 7, 2012)

3x3 OH avg12:

Average: 16.13
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 13.55
Worst Time: 19.24+
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	16.06	L' D U L2 U' F2 L R2 B F' D2 L' F2 L' R' B2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U B' F2 D'
2.	15.33	D2 U' R B R D' F L R' B' F2 L2 B2 F2 U L' R B2 F' R' U' L' R B2 U2
3.	17.71	L' R U' B' D' B U' R' D' U' B' F D' B F' L2 R F' L2 R2 B2 F' U' R2 F
4.	15.54	D' B D' L2 R' B2 D' U L2 D2 U' L2 R B2 D2 B' F' U2 F D U2 F U2 B' D'
5.	15.66	D L R D U2 B F2 R B2 F' U' L2 D2 U L2 R2 U L U' B D' F2 R U' L'
6.	(13.55)	F2 D' U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 D' L' F' U L2 R D B' F D U L2 R2 B2 L2 D F
7.	15.30	B' L' R2 B D U' B L R2 B' L' R' D2 L B F L B2 D' L F L2 B2 R U2
8.	15.95	F R' D U2 L2 R F' R2 B' R D L B' F' D' R F2 L' U B2 F2 D B L' R
9.	17.25	L2 D R D' U' R D2 B U L2 R2 U2 B' R2 D B' F' R2 B U' B' F' L B' D'
10.	14.77	D B L' R2 B' F2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U' B2 L' U' L' R' B D' U B F2 R F' R2
11.	(19.24+)	R2 U R U' L2 U B' F2 D L R' D' R D2 B' L2 R B2 F' D2 L U L D U
12.	17.69	L' R' B R U2 F2 D' U2 L' D' U2 B L D' L R' U2 R2 D' U' L' D2 U B2 D2


----------



## Sillas (May 7, 2012)

PB in 3x3: 9.71 o/

3x3 OH - Average of 12: 27.24


Spoiler



1. 29.96 U2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 D' R B2 L' D2 U2 B' L2 D F' R' 
2. 24.91 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L' F U F2 D U L R B' U' 
3. 28.17 U2 B U' B R B' U R F' D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 
4. 27.08 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' L' F' D2 L R2 U F U2 R2 F 
5. 28.78 R B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R F2 L' D' R' B2 D2 B' D L' B' U 
6. 25.83 U2 B' L2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R B' F2 L2 D' F' D F' L U2 
7. 23.86 R' F2 L' D2 L2 R B2 L U2 R' F2 U L D2 B U2 B2 L' D B2 R2 
8. 29.31 D L2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R F2 D R B R2 D' F R' D2 
9. 26.91 F2 D2 R F D' L U' R' B2 R F2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 
10. (33.71) B2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' B' U2 F2 R U2 F D' B2 R' 
11. (20.58) B2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 U' F2 L U' R' D F2 R2 F 
12. 27.61 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 B F2 D2 L' D' R' F D L F2 U2 L B2


----------



## foolish (May 7, 2012)

Wtf, 3x3 13.85 PLL skip
and one of the few full OLL I know :0
This feels so unreal considering my average is 10+ seconds worse.


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2012)

4:55.05 7x7x7 with OBLBL 

A little trick for the last layer of centers: x r' U' 3R' U r U' 3R U (careful! this doesn't work with Us and U's switched!)


----------



## FinnGamer (May 7, 2012)

That 15 could have been pb, but I had a f perm
Best average of 5: 17.77
68-72 - 16.77 19.29 17.24 (22.92) (15.41)


----------



## Ickathu (May 7, 2012)

Kaboom said:


> I just FINALLY broke my first 3x3 sub-30 (27.XX). I get that's not so huge for alot of you, but...
> 
> stoked doesn't even begin to describe it.
> 
> HOOHAH!


 
Don't be thinking that it's not a good accomplishment because there are faster people!!
Congrats!




FinnGamer said:


> That 15 could have been pb, but I had a f perm
> Best average of 5: 17.77
> 68-72 - 16.77 19.29 17.24 (22.92) (15.41)


 
Love it when people (myself included) say something like that. "It could have been PB, but then it wasn't because [insert reason about your cube scramble causing no PB]"
lol


----------



## FinnGamer (May 7, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Love it when people (myself included) say something like that. "It could have been PB, but then it wasn't because [insert reason about your cube scramble causing no PB]"
> lol


Yeah, I even made some lists in my head, like: Pb with E-Perm, Pb, with F-Perm...


----------



## jla (May 7, 2012)

9.67 single!!!!!! Not PB but sub-10  (PB is 9.53)

Scramble: B2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 B L R U R' F' D R2 F2 D2



Spoiler



Inspection: z2
X-cross: D U R L2 F' d R U' R'
F2L #2: y R U' R2' U R
F2L #3: U2 y' R' U2' R U R' U' R
F2L #4: d R' F R F' R U' R'
COLL: R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
AUF: U'
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## soup (May 7, 2012)

203.99 on 4*4*4.. Adj. parity case screwed me over, since the algorithm for it didn't orient the pieces correctly. Curse continues.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 7, 2012)

pyraminx:
3.91, 5.27, 4.85, (6.38), (3.38) = 4.68 avg5

first ever sub-5 average!


----------



## Divineskulls (May 7, 2012)

Non-rolling 4x4 PB Ao5

58.81, 1:00.52, (58.05), 59.61, (1:12.97)



Spoiler



Average of 5: 59.65
1. 58.81 D' R2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 L' R2 B Uw R' Rw' Uw2 R' D U L B2 Uw B2 Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' R Uw2 B D2 L' D' Fw' Uw2 U R2 Fw' D2 R F2 D'
2. 1:00.52 Rw Uw R2 B' U F' R L2 D R D' Rw L F' B R' U2 D2 Uw' B Uw2 B' Fw R2 F' Fw2 D' F2 Uw2 B D' Uw B2 D2 Rw D U B D2 Rw
3. (58.05) Rw Fw U2 L' B Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' Fw' Rw2 L Uw R2 F' Fw' D2 R F R' L' Rw2 D L2 Fw2 D2 B2 Uw D' B2 U2 Fw2 U2 Rw R2 B' R L D2 Rw2
4. 59.61 Uw' U2 L F' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 Uw Fw B' L B2 F' Fw2 L' Uw L' Rw' B' Uw Rw' U' B' Rw2 Uw R Rw' U Uw Rw2 B' D' F2 L2 U2 B D' U'
5. (1:12.97) D' U' Rw Uw' R' U' L' D' Rw2 Fw R' U' Rw2 Uw2 U Fw R2 D2 Uw2 R Fw B2 Rw2 B D' U R2 Fw F' L D' F2 U' D2 Uw B2 U2 Uw' D2 Fw2


----------



## soup (May 7, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 752.65s. See here
New best for 8*8*8, 1343.87s. See here


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 8, 2012)

It took me much longer than everyone else, but I consider it to be my greatest achievement. I can die a happy man 
37.32, 40.27, 40.69, 39.43, 43.69, 42.23, 35.38, (34.63), 38.28, (48.71), 37.85, 43.17 = 39.83



Spoiler



Average of 12: 39.83
1. 37.32 u' f' B2 D u2 U' R' D U F' u r' F2 u' f2 u2 D2 U2 B R' u' R u' L R2 U' u F r' u2 D' R U2 f u f U' F' B2 L 
2. 40.27 u2 f2 R r2 L' U' r' f2 D2 L2 r D B2 F' U u D' r' u' D2 f R' F2 u' f' B2 U f u' D2 R2 f L2 U B2 f2 D f' F' r2 
3. 40.69 f L2 u2 B2 f L2 R F2 R2 F R2 u' F u F' D F L D f2 D' f' u R f' r R u B' F' r2 D2 R u2 U' D' R U L r 
4. 39.43 R' U2 f' B R2 L2 F L2 u2 R' B' F f2 r2 R' B2 L B' F' f L2 f' F u' L' B2 u' R' u' r' F' L r' U' R' r' B F' D2 F' 
5. 43.69 R2 D2 u' f2 r' B U2 D f B r u' f2 U2 L' u2 B' u2 r2 D2 f2 B' L2 f2 B2 U' D2 r' B u' r D2 F D' U' F' u2 r' U f2 
6. 42.23 F' u' f' R L' D' L F R D' u B f r' f2 R D2 R2 D2 U2 f2 U r2 u' R f2 U' f' u R' B' u' B' f' D2 L u2 U2 r2 B 
7. 35.38 D U L' B2 R B' r' R2 F B2 u2 B' D' R r' D' r' F D2 r' L2 F B2 f L' u B2 R2 U2 B2 r' f B D2 f' B2 U2 R r2 B 
8. (34.63) u2 L' B' r2 R U B' F' R r' U' u f2 u2 R2 F2 L' U r' f R' D2 L2 U2 D2 L D B2 U' r f' F' D2 r B r2 R' F r2 D 
9. 38.28 r f u2 D2 F' L' r F2 u L' B' u' r U B' F R U r' D U' L' B' R L2 D B2 L' r u U' L' D2 f2 u' f R' r2 B' f2 
10. (48.71) B2 L R' B' r' L' R F D2 L' u r u' f2 F2 D2 F r F2 R2 L' r U' u D F' U2 u' R' B F D U2 f2 R2 f r R D U2 
11. 37.85 D' r2 F' U2 R B2 U L' r' f' u2 r' D B' R f2 F' B' D U' L U' F L2 r2 u2 r L' D2 U B2 r u' L f B2 F r L' f2 
12. 43.17 u' f' F' D' F u R F' u2 B F2 u r' D2 B2 u2 R2 L' F' u2 R F U f2 r F' D L2 r' R' F U B' R2 L' U' f R F2 R'


----------



## Selkie (May 8, 2012)

5x5 Single: *2:08.19* (previous pb was 2:15.50!!)

Sorry cannot paste scramble as was done on Android phone.


----------



## 5BLD (May 8, 2012)

Beats BG's vid 8.88 avg12! 
Unfortunately this isn't on video. Also not my PB average.

Average of 12: 8.84
σ: 0.88
Best Time: 7.87
Worst Time: 10.07
Individual Times:
(7.87), 9.85, 8.51, 8.44, 8.24, 10.03, 8.32, (10.07), 8.36, 8.85, 9.85, 7.97


----------



## jla (May 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Beats BG's vid 8.88 avg12!
> Unfortunately this isn't on video. Also not my PB average.
> 
> Average of 12: 8.84
> ...


 
I wish I was sub-10...


----------



## FinnGamer (May 8, 2012)

1. U' R2 F' U' R2 U R2 U' 
2. R U' R2 F R U' R F2 
3. R2 F' R2 F' R U F2 R' U 
4. F U' F2 U F' U' R U R2 
5. F U' R U R F2 R U' F2 R 
(3.44), 4.53, 3.94, 4.94, (4.97)
done with Guimond, CLL and Orthega, pb average in weekly competetion


----------



## ben1996123 (May 8, 2012)

Scrambled a 7x7 correctly on first attempt.


----------



## kbh (May 8, 2012)

PB 4x4 - 1:36.29

Getting closer to 1:30


----------



## ben1996123 (May 8, 2012)

Almost averaging sub 20 with roux.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 8, 2012)

Average of 5: 9.85
1. 9.22 R' U' B D R' F B2 U F2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 F' B2 D2 B' 
2. 9.38 F L2 B L2 F R2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L' D' F' U' B2 F L2 R' D F2 
3. (8.98) B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L R2 B U F' R2 B' F U2 R2 B' D' 
4. (13.44) R' B' R F' D' R' B' U2 R F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 F B' 
5. 10.94 L' U2 F B2 L2 B R L2 B R2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 

It's been a while, cubing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 8, 2012)

PB!

Best Average of 12: 9.38
σ: 1.03
Best Time: 7.95
Worst Time: 11.92
Individual Times:
8.82, DNF, (11.92), 9.49, 9.53, 9.08, 9.41, 8.72, 10.10, 10.10, (7.95), 8.92


----------



## Ickathu (May 8, 2012)

jla said:


> I wish I was sub-10...


 
I wish I was sub-20...

anyway, I practiced 2x2 yesterday. Hadn't practiced in several weeks, but got an average (big avg, like 60+) 0.22 faster than before. Not that the difference between 7.88 and 7.66 is much...


----------



## MTGjumper (May 8, 2012)

Isn't that a 9.61 avg of 12?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 8, 2012)

Megaminx Single, Ao5 and Ao12 PB's
Yay for sub-1:10 

Best Time: 66.15

Best average of 5: 68.26
(70.46) 67.59 (66.15) 70.41 66.78

Best average of 12: 72.06
73.91 (75.89) 74.97 73.22 74.94 73.41 74.88 70.46 67.59 (66.15) 70.41 66.78


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 8, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Isn't that a 9.61 avg of 12?


 
Was that to me? It should be 9.38. That's what iiTimer displayed as my average


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 8, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Was that to me? It should be 9.38. That's what iiTimer displayed as my average


 
8.82, 1:39.99, 11.92, 9.49, 9.53, 9.08, 9.41, 8.72, 10.10, 10.10, 7.95, 8.92

best time: 7.95
worst time: 1:39.99

current avg5: 9.25 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 9.25 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 9.61 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 9.61 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 9.61 (σ = 0.95)

edit: woot ninja'd brest like a boss.


----------



## Brest (May 8, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Rubiks560 said:
> ...


 
For some reason the (11.92) has been removed; however, the DNF should be removed. Which gives a 9.609 av12.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 8, 2012)

Dang, iiTimer has wayyyyyy too many bugs >.< it's starting to **** me off. Guess that's only a PB by .03 thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 8, 2012)

First sub 30, 28.03 because I got a new lubix zhanchi instead of a storebought, cut my pb by about 11s


----------



## Hershey (May 8, 2012)

*3x3 OH*

Average of 5: 15.98
1. (14.53) F2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 R' L' B' U2 R L2 D' U2 R B2 L2 B' F2 L' R2 F U L2 D2 
2. (18.57) D F2 B' R U D2 B F2 D' L R2 F2 U F2 B' U2 F R' U B' D' L F U R2 
3. 14.91 B R2 B' L2 U' L D' F2 D' L2 U' D F2 U' B D' R2 D2 B U' B' F' L2 U' R' 
4. 17.00 D2 L F' D2 U F' B2 R L B2 U2 F' B L D R' B F2 U' F U2 L B R2 F' 
5. 16.03 D R' F' U2 R2 B U D' R' B' F2 U' D' R B R2 B L2 U L R2 B R2 F' U2

Could have been faster...


----------



## soup (May 8, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7! 697.55s; first sub-12 solve!!!  See here

I'm finding that the odd cubes are easier to get good times on.. Two thumbs up to not being screwed over by parity errors.

Also, new best average for 7*7*7! Also a sub-12! See here

Sub-12 average, sub-12 single.. *feels cool*


----------



## RNewms27 (May 9, 2012)

First timed roux solve: 34.90


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2012)

7x7x7 OBLBL in 4:37.33.

I improved the method a little. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ing-Discussion&p=742281&viewfull=1#post742281


----------



## soup (May 9, 2012)

One-upped me! 

I'll catch up.. some day.


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2012)

Haha wow.... 6x6x6 OBLBL in 3:06.05.


----------



## Alcuber (May 9, 2012)

Magic unscrambling from a random position:

*Average: 29.98*

(1:30.88), (15.65), 30.47, 41.25, 18.21

Much more fun than normally solving it


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 9, 2012)

New record of 23 seconds. Got my lubix ultimate Zhanchi 3 days ago and have improved my pb by 15 seconds. I had a rubiks store bought before that.


----------



## Sillas (May 9, 2012)

Average of 5: 15.16


Spoiler



1. (17.80) R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 B' D' L F' L R' U B' F' 
2. 16.14 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R B' L2 B2 D B2 F U2 L' R' 
3. 14.68 R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 B F2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' U' L2 F' L F R' 
4. 14.65 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 L U R2 D L' D2 B D2 F R' 
5. (14.02) U F' D R' F' U L2 D L D' F2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F


----------



## kbh (May 9, 2012)

12.85 seconds 3x3 pb! DAMN...

B2 L2 D2 L2 R U2 R U2 F2 R D' F' D B' U L2 U' F2 R F'

z2 y
L d' F R' F2 
and then I can't remember anymore, it ended with a J perm.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 9, 2012)

5x5 Single PB: 3:10.59


----------



## Brest (May 9, 2012)

kbh said:


> 12.85 seconds 3x3 pb! DAMN...
> 
> B2 L2 D2 L2 R U2 R U2 F2 R D' F' D B' U L2 U' F2 R F'
> 
> ...


z2 y L d' F R' F2 // Xcross
d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## applemobile (May 9, 2012)

24.15 average of 25. Started getting fairly regular (ish) non lucky sub 20 solves. My solves feel horrendously slow though, so i see much room for improvement.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2012)

Brest said:


> z2 y L d' F R' F2 // Xcross
> d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
> U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
> y U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
> ...


 
Brest, you absolutely blow my mind.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 9, 2012)

5.99 "full step"

D2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F U' B2 R B' U F R L' U2

x2 R' L u' U2 R U' y' R' U R // Xcross
U D R U' R' D' // 2nd
U L' U L U' L U L' // 3rd pair
L U L U L U' L' U' L' // OLS
U L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2 U2 // PLL

45 moves / 5.99 seconds = 7.5+ tps

not bad...


----------



## Brest (May 9, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 5.99 "full step"
> 
> D2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F U' B2 R B' U F R L' U2
> 
> ...



<Brest> EO XXcross into OLL skip Fperm 
<Brest> RobertY: M2' U L' F R F' u' R2
<Brest> L U L' U L U L'
<Brest> R' U' R U R' U2 R
alg.garron.us

<Brest> RobertY: lolol you can multi slot OLL skip your start too! also leaves an Fperm
<RobertY> 
<Brest> RobertY: http://tinyurl.com/algx2R-Lu-U2RU
<Brest> smexy
<RobertY> that is so weird

=D


----------



## kbh (May 9, 2012)

Brest said:


> z2 y L d' F R' F2 // Xcross
> d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
> U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
> y U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
> ...


 
You are awesome brest!


----------



## Divineskulls (May 9, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> D2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F U' B2 R B' U F R L' U2



x2
(R L) D2 L' D' B' (y2 U2) R U' R D2//xxcross
U L U' L2 U L//f2l3
y2 U R U R' U R U R' U2 F' U F//f2l4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
U'//PLL
41 moves

I know, the F2l is long.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2012)

qCube 6x6 3:11.336

edit: wtf 2:36.819 

edit2: video






really easy solve


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 9, 2012)

11.34 avg100



Spoiler



10.20, 11.40, 11.27, 10.82, 11.75, 11.19, 11.23, 11.66, 10.91, 10.78, 12.14, (9.28), 11.74, (13.09), 11.75, 10.59, 12.13, 12.56, 11.15, 11.73, 11.03, 11.41, 11.93, 10.66, (13.11), 11.28, 12.51, 11.70, 10.69, 10.82, 9.99, 12.35, 11.29, 10.15, 11.17, (13.03), 12.02, 12.47, 12.43, 11.11, (9.82), 12.30, 12.72, 10.89, 11.79, 11.41, 12.47, (8.96), 10.12, (9.93), 12.42, 10.23, 11.07, 11.44, 12.37, 12.57, (13.10), 12.96, 11.04, 10.05, (13.10), 10.33, 11.42, 10.44, 11.21, 10.58, 11.09, 10.38, 10.72, 10.97, 12.07, 11.09, 10.58, 11.39, 10.59, 11.50, 12.46, 11.51, 11.38, 12.40, 11.53, 10.75, 11.36, 11.96, 10.15, 11.37, 11.32, 10.03, 11.59, 10.15, 11.63, 11.22, 11.51, 10.91, (9.82), 10.93, 10.81, 12.50, 11.00, 11.91


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2012)

1160 roux solves



Spoiler: times



50.18, 32.50, 40.84, 36.24, 28.16, 32.80, 35.48, 26.84, 43.82, 32.18, 27.30, 48.65, 43.06, 28.95, 38.55, 34.53, 41.22, 41.44, 39.63, 47.39, 39.87, 32.93, 40.70, 33.25, 33.39, 33.34, 48.43, 38.82, 34.70, 33.65, 28.99, 52.25, 29.47, 29.94, 43.23, 32.02, 40.02, 31.82, 35.46, 46.24, 39.50, 39.77, 23.39, 43.31, 32.94, 42.95, 34.94, 34.45, 26.24, 25.75, 26.39, 29.51, 28.55, 30.30, 34.50, 23.03, 27.10, 33.90, 30.56, 54.15, 29.78, 17.16, 37.40, 41.85, 46.19, 28.79, 46.80, 36.66, 34.99, 29.37, 36.13, 32.15, 29.83, 37.03, 41.69, 28.12, 46.12, 25.14, 40.87, 33.25, 27.26, 43.30, 39.56, 26.83, 33.15, 26.50, 40.53, 45.10, 18.73, 25.26, 38.64, 32.22, 27.68, 22.22, 28.87, 33.62, 34.19, 26.46, 42.43, 41.80, 44.75, 32.93, 33.33, 19.98, 40.75, 27.43, 37.54, 26.03, 31.19, 19.87, 29.12, 23.08, 34.48, 23.99, 35.70, 33.05, 31.76, 34.77, 30.78, 35.37, 33.91, 31.44, 45.01, 26.86, 27.52, 37.93, 27.70, 33.14, 36.63, 34.94, 38.21, 33.91, 26.06, 40.21, 38.86, 26.35, 29.77, 32.94, 22.53, 28.25, 32.93, 43.16, 40.59, 30.13, 33.50, 22.91, 41.01, 23.08, 31.07, 23.06, 31.65, 23.54, 30.38, 30.68, 40.18, 41.41, 33.62, 28.41, 35.69, 34.54, 34.68, 20.09, 30.47, 32.24, 25.49, 28.35, 32.80, 35.94, 34.98, 56.38, 32.79, 33.38, 38.17, 23.45, 33.15, 30.93, 32.07, 38.55, 31.12, 35.91, 23.37, 30.63, 30.78, 29.89, 38.62, 37.54, 41.13, 27.63, 27.94, 27.31, 36.35, 37.58, 26.34, 31.69, 26.30, 40.77, 34.73, 29.78, 33.27, 38.14, 39.51, 37.82, 39.71, 36.03, 26.38, 32.11, 32.15, 22.24, 27.97, 26.14, 33.03, 36.61, 30.31, 35.82, 28.95, 27.73, 32.23, 25.02, 29.42, 41.48, 22.41, 27.70, 26.47, 27.33, 34.34, 27.48, 31.87, 24.14, 41.90, 26.04, 39.54, 29.08, 32.76, 28.70, 33.03, 32.57, 34.55, 24.57, 33.63, 50.08, 33.42, 21.55, 29.22, 39.87, 26.89, 23.03, 29.64, 43.46, 23.19, 25.43, 39.75, 23.34, 28.72, 36.78, 32.04, 29.13, 33.11, 32.21, 28.48, 31.34, 31.03, 23.21, 31.98, 33.02, 31.74, 29.81, 32.12, 22.42, 26.53, 23.62, 32.06, 34.56, 27.83, 29.76, 24.30, 32.33, 27.66, 25.12, 33.60, 33.31, 33.60, 37.31, 20.35, 28.30, 34.19, 30.42, 30.93, 21.63, 27.23, 31.63, 34.98, 30.63, 28.92, 25.40, 24.80, 30.14, 35.42, 42.59, 24.92, 29.73, 30.94, 19.74, 31.75, 32.88, 24.63, 25.97, 16.33, 25.71, 22.12, 29.67, 30.94, 24.86, 24.71, 34.39, 24.33, 31.37, 25.58, 27.70, 24.46, 23.87, 34.65, 28.58, 35.38, 31.14, 21.89, 31.93, 21.55, 26.34, 25.22, 27.71, 24.98, 27.12, 24.51, 29.34, 29.85, 30.42, 25.42, 28.16, 35.67, 26.78, 24.15, 36.87, 34.72, 33.89, 30.93, 26.73, 33.39, 23.81, 27.07, 30.77, 29.56, 32.98, 30.96, 27.14, 23.26, 24.60, 24.58, 28.49, 26.14, 27.41, 28.48, 22.55, 29.91, 31.47, 22.04, 25.15, 28.99, 28.62, 30.80, 21.05, 22.83, 20.23, 23.39, 25.26, 25.14, 17.42, 26.31, 29.66, 21.78, 25.25, 24.30, 17.03, 25.35, 19.85, 18.57, 26.82, 19.90, 22.45, 25.66, 20.50, 21.82, 28.25, 23.51, 21.63, 25.89, 25.03, 27.33, 21.40, 26.26, 25.89, 29.22, 22.34, 29.42, 28.74, 31.56, 27.89, 25.00, 33.77, 26.42, 25.78, 29.42, 27.32, 29.73, 26.67, 26.77, 34.22, 20.89, 22.23, 30.96, 24.78, 19.11, 23.81, 31.74, 29.33, 21.80, 31.77, 30.98, 31.82, 27.83, 28.72, 32.03, 26.40, 19.66, 29.90, 19.55, 25.14, 34.56, 21.10, 24.93, 34.17, 30.26, 27.32, 23.93, 19.96, 26.68, 24.90, 26.07, 20.18, 29.55, 32.00, 22.69, 29.34, 26.51, 23.55, 20.60, 33.13, 22.36, 30.23, 29.35, 22.22, 34.29, 17.56, 24.10, 23.85, 24.26, 24.11, 24.69, 23.52, 24.83, 30.12, 27.67, 24.92, 27.04, 29.07, 23.10, 29.55, 24.56, 22.27, 29.46, 29.90, 19.94, 25.52, 22.05, 29.47, 22.27, 24.23, 22.11, 31.36, 25.61, 29.49, 19.11, 23.35, 22.06, 24.59, 25.63, 28.23, 23.96, 26.66, 20.58, 28.54, 20.95, 22.22, 26.78, 22.24, 24.39, 26.38, 25.04, 29.30, 22.54, 29.24, 26.09, 21.18, 20.24, 26.61, 21.99, 28.06, 27.01, 26.89, 22.13, 27.98, 26.92, 27.54, 29.87, 26.57, 17.51, 18.04, 21.15, 34.84, 20.50, 19.06, 18.62, 18.01, 29.30, 27.71, 28.46, 27.08, 22.22, 25.74, 26.18, 30.68, 24.81, 24.22, 25.66, 30.34, 25.55, 17.85, 19.84, 32.12, 31.74, 12.82, 26.86, 27.84, 22.83, 21.82, 27.49, 19.70, 32.37, 24.28, 28.93, 24.42, 22.14, 24.49, 29.75, 26.22, 32.99, 19.25, 21.98, 32.18, 14.55, 27.66, 27.19, 22.12, 25.49, 27.69, 27.12, 24.21, 20.45, 23.70, 22.78, 22.55, 30.65, 14.43, 21.59, 23.62, 25.10, 28.26, 23.83, 27.75, 24.63, 25.35, 25.26, 29.77, 32.68, 26.09, 27.14, 27.63, 19.17, 21.18, 22.78, 21.45, 26.70, 29.19, 26.62, 19.02, 17.97, 18.42, 23.71, 23.47, 18.85, 21.93, 23.28, 23.38, 28.54, 24.10, 19.57, 18.87, 21.64, 19.88, 24.64, 24.80, 20.67, 15.01, 19.06, 23.62, 19.57, 19.17, 27.55, 19.97, 29.06, 21.72, 31.09, 18.90, 21.06, 23.54, 21.94, 20.47, 23.20, 26.54, 28.91, 33.32, 22.04, 21.63, 23.66, 18.04, 20.60, 22.82, 20.63, 22.94, 27.91, 22.55, 28.86, 22.31, 18.87, 25.95, 22.13, 27.07, 21.62, 30.91, 33.96, 21.69, 23.71, 19.82, 18.34, 23.71, 19.24, 20.14, 22.61, 18.65, 20.61, 19.76, 21.26, 18.78, 23.59, 25.17, 20.40, 21.69, 19.28, 21.45, 21.18, 21.16, 21.92, 28.60, 28.07, 21.37, 23.87, 26.53, 19.02, 20.45, 23.06, 18.10, 23.33, 26.20, 24.24, 22.29, 25.95, 24.04, 23.85, 23.66, 27.90, 20.61, 27.77, 28.59, 22.22, 23.46, 22.67, 28.67, 24.34, 29.35, 23.06, 26.11, 27.11, 22.81, 25.90, 24.95, 21.87, 22.44, 18.97, 25.08, 20.77, 27.98, 21.92, 22.43, 20.65, 21.78, 22.73, 23.15, 24.60, 28.79, 21.80, 19.10, 26.15, 20.54, 24.38, 21.47, 22.98, 20.39, 25.19, 21.30, 24.41, 24.60, 17.19, 31.63, 23.34, 15.78, 30.18, 26.78, 22.56, 22.93, 20.99, 13.14, 24.94, 20.74, 25.79, 28.77, 30.22, 18.08, 22.34, 21.94, 25.42, 27.00, 17.51, 29.02, 24.73, 19.34, 25.61, 22.12, 20.99, 21.47, 18.82, 17.37, 14.23, 19.11, 17.60, 22.50, 22.60, 14.74, 21.61, 20.26, 31.62, 32.05, 17.42, 27.60, 23.22, 26.89, 21.68, 16.85, 25.78, 20.04, 17.12, 23.73, 25.67, 25.30, 22.26, 26.67, 24.97, 22.21, 23.71, 24.42, 17.17, 20.16, 19.67, 20.34, 23.81, 25.19, 30.56, 20.21, 26.97, 21.07, 19.66, 26.92, 26.77, 25.89, 26.88, 26.00, 18.22, 19.82, 17.99, 18.55, 25.38, 20.87, 16.18, 23.56, 18.86, 29.71, 28.55, 20.96, 30.75, 23.69, 28.63, 23.12, 21.01, 22.09, 22.02, 21.44, 18.71, 22.49, 23.56, 27.35, 23.42, 22.40, 29.39, 20.78, 19.25, 26.60, 19.85, 22.95, 18.51, 31.84, 25.94, 21.99, 21.40, 30.43, 21.38, 14.86, 19.66, 22.39, 24.28, 23.85, 19.21, 24.60, 24.09, 19.08, 17.34, 23.11, 20.58, 30.59, 22.71, 27.81, 18.10, 21.90, 19.92, 27.20, 21.34, 27.26, 22.72, 20.40, 21.83, 26.37, 16.70, 17.82, 18.94, 18.05, 20.39, 18.45, 21.34, 26.33, 20.39, 28.17, 22.62, 25.53, 24.28, 19.93, 15.59, 20.79, 21.51, 28.30, 25.48, 11.94, 26.68, 23.22, 26.87, 20.05, 16.93, 28.77, 13.64, 24.16, 20.75, 22.97, 25.02, 22.72, 24.79, 22.13, 20.30, 24.37, 22.30, 24.33, 21.11, 20.59, 20.78, 17.30, 27.18, 22.09, 22.26, 16.14, 25.40, 21.11, 22.24, 17.80, 18.93, 23.74, 27.86, 24.78, 23.75, 25.32, 21.91, 23.84, 22.77, 26.26, 29.53, 28.37, 22.56, 23.03, 19.18, 26.94, 27.10, 24.27, 22.17, 18.63, 25.82, 18.54, 16.52, 24.70, 22.20, 30.90, 26.58, 19.50, 27.08, 23.35, 22.02, 30.06, 17.93, 26.00, 29.45, 24.74, 26.44, 24.13, 19.34, 21.61, 24.65, 23.87, 19.14, 20.91, 22.70, 22.47, 19.42, 26.86, 17.09, 20.10, 12.79, 20.90, 16.32, 20.98, 21.42, 20.38, 24.75, 19.92, 18.46, 19.63, 18.26, 18.21, 17.86, 22.19, 25.43, 14.84, 19.38, 19.80, 28.17, 16.30, 19.50, 16.93, 19.90, 22.22, 17.54, 19.35, 21.26, 22.01, 16.38, 20.59, 22.79, 24.34, 23.10, 26.14, 16.93, 24.87, 28.85, 20.38, 13.68, 21.55, 21.85, 13.30, 19.90, 31.94, 20.04, 22.94, 14.90, 20.80, 24.89, 22.86, 20.38, 18.47, 30.27, 24.89, 22.51, 19.29, 21.77, 20.70, 17.85, 21.74, 23.97, 22.68, 23.08, 21.71, 18.50, 21.34, 24.11, 19.35, 20.95, 18.89, 22.28, 23.38, 22.10, 29.86, 22.34, 22.17, 28.41, 21.59, 20.66, 20.95, 26.86, 20.27, 29.66, 24.02, 26.66, 23.08, 27.69, 24.20, 17.98, 20.05, 16.93, 20.34, 25.52, 14.85, 23.17, 18.45, 27.77, 19.92, 25.99, 33.87, 27.70, 21.04, 28.75, 17.86, 16.44, 20.66, 17.85, 18.34, 19.08, 19.48, 23.46, 27.28, 27.32, 23.35, 23.45, 19.22, 20.56, 24.47, 26.38, 20.70, 23.43, 25.86, 22.11, 20.60, 25.65, 15.86, 23.30, 24.94, 24.63, 24.70, 22.17, 20.40, 21.35, 23.59, 19.87, 25.54, 22.86, 19.65, 18.48, 17.08, 22.32, 20.53, 18.54, 12.93, 17.06, 22.66, 21.31, 22.23, 20.50, 19.62, 28.48, 19.64, 21.53, 19.10, 22.53, 26.10, 21.05, 24.61, 19.50, 17.88, 19.67, 20.69, 17.34, 23.71, 22.30, 16.82, 20.62, 20.26, 17.66, 20.29, 25.41, 31.30, 20.50, 22.66, 20.22, 20.78, 14.66, 21.42, 19.73, 24.37, 15.70, 23.12


----------



## Divineskulls (May 10, 2012)

Yau Avg50 
number of times: 50/50
best time: 55.37
worst time: 1:22.16

current mo3: 1:06.29 (σ = 3.88)
best mo3: 1:00.12 (σ = 0.78)

current avg5: 1:06.20 (σ = 3.75)
best avg5: 1:00.48 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 1:07.00 (σ = 5.05)
best avg12: 1:03.75 (σ = 3.68)

current avg50: 1:08.32 (σ = 4.87)
best avg50: 1:08.32 (σ = 4.87)



Spoiler



1:05.76, 1:08.09, 1:09.12, 1:10.27, 1:16.16, 1:15.20, (1:21.51), 1:10.11, 1:03.87, (1:22.16), 1:05.85, 1:12.51, 1:10.86, 1:14.64, 1:13.46, 1:07.02, 1:06.65, 1:01.87, 1:12.36, 1:14.40, 1:13.33, 1:13.98, 1:05.91, 1:08.44, 1:07.60, 1:02.26, 1:09.52, 1:10.02, 1:10.29, 1:00.95, 1:05.36, 1:00.67, 1:02.54, (59.58), 59.76, 1:01.02, 1:05.37, 1:19.55, 1:07.85, 1:17.76, 1:05.31, (1:20.58), 1:06.99, 1:04.77, (55.37), 1:09.60, (58.82), 1:02.17, 1:06.82, 1:09.88



lolwat, these are the same as my redux times, the avg12 is pb, actually. O.O


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 10, 2012)

13.25 avg 

2nd fastest avg. PB avg is 13.12.


----------



## JianhanC (May 10, 2012)

1:31.44 avg5 5x5 with 2 1:27s. Tried rolling but accidentally hit F5 damn it


----------



## MadeToReply (May 10, 2012)

1:58.46 Megaminx
FINALLY A SUB 2


----------



## JianhanC (May 10, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.04
worst time: 20.95

current avg5: 14.90 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 12.51 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 14.45 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 12.95 (σ = 1.55)

current avg100: 14.31 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 14.31 (σ = 1.88)



Spoiler



16.57, 13.87, 12.33, 13.30, 19.60, 12.84, 16.79, 16.71, 12.37, 20.95, 13.98, 15.70, 11.17, 14.79, 14.38, 13.16, 15.07, 13.19, 12.34, 10.64, 13.33, 12.99, 15.03, 13.41, 14.19, 17.12, 16.88, 13.67, 17.89, 10.78, 18.88, 13.97, 14.86, 13.75, 13.25, 14.68, 13.35, 14.66, 11.09, 9.04, 13.09, 15.83, 14.21, 12.84, 9.36, 13.00, 15.93, 14.40, 12.22, 14.04, 13.62, 14.56, 13.10, 16.27, 13.34, 11.66, 16.45, 16.70, 13.07, 14.83, 13.73, 17.02, 13.74, 13.10, 17.54, 12.78, 14.28, 18.87, 16.12, 15.60, 14.44, 12.07, 15.81, 12.99, 16.06, 14.81, 16.43, 12.12, 13.85, 13.93, 13.50, 13.73, 14.70, 11.86, 14.21, 15.38, 13.65, 14.90, 13.83, 15.17, 12.30, 12.80, 17.37, 15.95, 12.15, 14.82, 16.01, 12.93, 13.87, 16.79



First avg100 in a while. 2 9s in there. Fail avg though.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 10, 2012)

*4x4:*

PB ao5: 1:23.78
PB ao12: 1:26.53


----------



## Sillas (May 10, 2012)

OH - 19.97 single with WV.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 10, 2012)

2x2x2 cube
Best average of 5: 2.00
21-25 - 1.39 2.06 2.56 (2.70) (1.29)

Best average of 12: 2.52
16-27 - 2.64 2.40 2.59 (4.51) 2.65 1.39 2.06 2.56 2.70 (1.29) 3.12 3.06


Spoiler



1. 3.84 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' U'
2. 2.90 R U' R2 F U2 F U' F U'
3. 7.43 F U2 F R' F2 R' F' U2 R U'
4. 3.84 R' U2 F' R U2 R' U R
5. 3.45 F R U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2
6. 3.04 R2 F2 R' U' R U R' U'
7. 3.25 F' R' U F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2
8. 2.57 F2 U R' U R2 F' R' U2 R'
9. 3.34 R' U F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U
10. 3.59 U' R2 F2 U R' U R2 U2
11. 3.40 R U' R U2 R U R2 U2
12. 3.00 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U
13. 4.43 R' U F' U' R2 U' F R2 U
14. 2.59 F' U F U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U'
15. 3.76 R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 F2
16. 2.64 R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 R2
17. 2.40 R U F U F R' U R' U2
18. 2.59 R' F2 R' F2 R U F2 R
19. 4.51 R2 F2 R U F U2 R' F
20. 2.65 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' R
21. 1.39 F' U' R U2 R2
22. 2.06 R U R2 F' R' U' R U2 R
23. 2.56 U' F' R' F2 R' U F' R' U
24. 2.70 U F' R F2 U' R F' U2 F
25. 1.29 R U' R' U R2 F'
26. 3.12 U R U F2 U F' U F R
27. 3.06 F' U F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U2
28. 6.40 U F R' F U2 R2 U' R
29. 2.62 F U' F R' U2 F' R'
30. 3.01 U' R2 F' R U2 R2 F2
31. 4.18 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R
32. 5.64 R' U' R U' F U2 R' U R'


wtf. 

PBL skips on the 2.59, 1.29 and 1.39 lol. Might have been another PBL skp somewhere.
Optimal scrambles because I used PPT. I didn't know how to get suboptimal scrambles.(I figured it out now)


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 10, 2012)

After seeing Cameron's big jump, I've decided I can't let him take the lead. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 109/109
best time: 1.19
worst time: 4.40

current avg5: 2.20 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 1.90 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 2.23 (σ = 0.20)
best avg12: 2.00 (σ = 0.18)

current avg100: 2.25 (σ = 0.33)
best avg100: 2.24 (σ = 0.32)

session avg: 2.26 (σ = 0.34)


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2012)

*3x3 OH sub-Baramee Pookcharoen by .01*

times:
16.82, 16.22, 24.14, 18.03, 17.50, 15.51, *16.61, 15.62, 13.78, 19.70, 13.28*, 17.97

current avg12: 16.78

Best Average of 5: 15.34
1. 16.61 L B2 R' B' U' B' F2 L U L F U2 F2 R D' B2 D B R F2 U2 D L2 B' L' 
2. 15.62 U D2 B2 U' F2 R' D U2 F D2 U B2 F2 R D L2 D' U F' D2 F' U L R' F2 
3. 13.78 F' L2 D' L2 D U F' R2 U F' D2 L B F' L' B2 F U' B' L D' R B' D' L 
4. (19.70) L2 D U' F2 L' B' U' R2 L U B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 D F' B' R B' L F B L2 
5. (13.28) F' B' D' L F' L D' F' B' L2 F B' D R' F2 L' U' R2 D B2 R F U' B F2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 10, 2012)

qCube 4x4

(38.454) 43.176 43.449 46.666 (57.608) = 44.43

The 38 had OLL parity :/


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 10, 2012)

5x5
single/avg5/avg12 are up a combined ~30 seconds from a few days ago
1:51.13, (2:11.58), 2:03.56, (1:47.75), 1:54.91 = 1:56.53
1:51.13, (2:11.58), 2:03.56, (1:47.75), 1:54.91, 2:01.56, 1:56.48, 2:05.14, 2:04.81, 1:58.77, 2:07.54, 1:51.04 = 1:59.49

Beat previous single 3 times in the avg12. AvG edges represent and no fixed buffer.


----------



## Julian (May 10, 2012)

46.88 4x4 solve with OLL parity


----------



## mitch1234 (May 10, 2012)

44 move FMC yesterday in Biology class. Random scramble written by me.
B2 R' L F2 D' R D F' R2 L' D2 R' F L B' D R' F R D
Z' B F L2 D R U' R' U Y' L' U'
L Y L' U2 L U R' U' R U' R 
U' R' U' F' U' F r' U' R U' 
R' U2 r Y R2 U R U R' U' R'
U' R' U R'


----------



## Julian (May 10, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> 44 move FMC yesterday in Biology class. Random scramble written by me.
> B2 R' L F2 D' R D F' R2 L' D2 R' F L B' D R' F R D
> Z' B F L2 D R U' R' U Y' L' U'
> L Y L' U2 L U R' U' R U' R
> ...


Optimal U-perm saves 2 moves. Also, what's up with the formatting?


----------



## Escher (May 11, 2012)

My hands are really goddamn tired now.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.38
1. 8.32 F L U' D' B' U2 F U2 R D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 
2. 8.58 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U R' U2 F L' B F L2 D L2 F' D 
3. 7.76 B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 R' D F R' B2 L' B R B L 
4. 8.58 L U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' R U' R' U' R U2 B 
5. 9.44 B2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B' L2 F' R' D' L' D U L' 
6. (6.98) R U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 D' B R2 U' B F R D' L F2 
7. 7.32 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U F2 L B' L2 R D2 B' U2 R' 
8. 8.09 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 L F R F D U F' U' L B 
9. 8.13 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R U R F2 R U L D R' U' 
10. 7.89 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B' R U' R B F' L' R D F 
11. 9.34 D2 B' R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 D U' R U' F R2 D L2 R 
12. 7.59 U' R' D' L B' R D' B' D F R2 U2 F2 L' D2 L F2 L D2 
13. 8.31 R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 F' L R D' B2 L F2 D 
14. 9.06 B2 U B2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 R' B2 U L F L' F2 L2 B2 
15. 7.28 F' U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B F L' R B U2 B' L2 D' U L F 
16. 9.30 L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R U B2 D' L2 F D2 B' U' F' 
17. 9.14 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F R' U2 R2 U2 F U R B2 F' D2 
18. 9.08 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L B D2 U' L' B2 D' L 
19. (6.94) R2 D F' L F2 L2 U F' D2 L' F2 U D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 
20. 8.34 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F' R B' D2 U' R' U' F2 L' B R 
21. 9.27 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F D L' B' D R' D F2 U2 B2 
22. 8.33 U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' R' B2 R' F2 D L' D L U B2 D2 F' D 
23. 9.07 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 R D R' B' D2 R F U2 R2 
24. 8.33 B2 F2 R D2 R' B2 R B2 U2 R U2 F R D' R2 U B U' B2 D R 
25. 9.05 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D R' U B2 L' R U R D B' U2 
26. 8.49 R B2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 U' F R D B' L' R2 F' L F2 
27. (6.93) F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R U2 R' B2 L D' B' D' B L R2 D B2 L' 
28. 7.20 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' F L' B' D2 L D L2 R B2 R' 
29. 9.11 D B2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B L2 U2 L' B F' U2 B2 L' F' 
30. 9.69 B2 L2 D' F' L' B2 D' R2 F2 R D2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B 
31. 8.95 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D' F' D R' F L' B R2 F' D' R 
32. 8.55 D2 L' F L' B' R2 U B D' R U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 
33. (6.57) F B2 D' L F2 R2 B2 L D F R2 U F2 U2 D' F2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 
34. 7.44 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R D' L' U' L B U R' F R2 
35. 7.90 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L' B' U2 L' R U' L2 B' R' 
36. 7.44 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 R F' U B2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 
37. 8.20 F2 R D2 R2 F U' L' F R D' F2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 
38. 7.72 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' R D' F L2 D' L B' U' R2 B2 
39. 7.96 B2 D' L' F2 D' B' L' B U' F D2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L' 
40. 7.46 U L' B2 L2 D2 R B D2 R U B2 U D2 F2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 
41. 8.34 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 R' B R2 D U' L B2 F U' F 
42. 7.94 F2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R D U2 B L2 U' F D2 R2 
43. (10.42) R' B2 L2 R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 B U R B' L F D U2 R U 
44. 8.30 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 R F2 L B' R2 D' L' D' U' F' 
45. 7.83 D2 F2 U' L' D' B2 D R' F2 B U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D 
46. 7.82 F2 D2 L U F' B R' F' U L' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R 
47. 8.44 U2 B2 L F2 L2 R' F2 R B2 F2 L B' D' U2 L' D L B U' F' L 
48. 8.92 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F' L' F2 L' U' L2 R2 B' F2 
49. 8.47 F U L' D B2 L' B' U' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U 
50. 9.06 D2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L' R U' B L D2 F D' L2 F D2 
51. 8.72 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L U' B2 R' D2 L U B D2 U' 
52. 8.35 B F' R2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D B2 L B D B D' F' U' B 
53. 8.73 F R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L B2 D U2 L2 R' F L2 B' R 
54. 7.21 U' R2 D R2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 U' B' R2 D B F' R D2 B2 L' U' 
55. 7.89 U D' L F B' L B2 U L' F2 D2 L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U 
56. 9.14 B' R' D B R' F' U' L2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U L2 D' 
57. 7.68 F U2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D R' B D B U2 L R D F' 
58. 8.31 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U F' D' F2 D L2 B' F R D2 L' U 
59. 7.30 B R' U2 R' L2 F' R2 F2 R' U D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 F 
60. 7.79 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' U' L B U2 R D B D' L' D U' 
61. (9.82) F2 U L' F2 U' L F' L U2 R U' B2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 R2 D F2 
62. 7.87 U2 L R' U2 L B2 L U2 F2 U2 R D' B U F U' L2 D' L' B R2 
63. (9.87) F2 L' F B' U2 L U F' U' B2 U D2 F2 B2 U F2 U L2 D 
64. 7.06 U2 L D2 R' U2 D' B' U' D F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F 
65. 8.14 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L' D F' U2 F L' D2 R' U' B2 L 
66. 7.56 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 L' U' F L2 B2 U B R' D2 B L2 
67. 9.58 D2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 L B' R U2 B R F D' R' 
68. 7.09 B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D F' R2 F D R' F' L' 
69. 8.51 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L' U' B2 F L' R2 D B' U F 
70. 8.43 D L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 R' D R2 B R U F' D F' L2 
71. 8.90 D2 F R2 B' L2 B F2 U2 F' L2 U F2 L2 U' R F D U2 R B 
72. 9.37 F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R' F U2 L' U R' B2 D2 L F' 
73. 7.80 R' D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R' U' F' R' D L2 F2 L' D' B2 
74. (6.53) R2 F R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 F R' D' B U2 R F2 L2 R F2 D2 U' 
75. 9.12 L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 D B L2 U' F2 R D B2 F L' U F2 
76. 8.89 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D2 R U2 B' D R U' R B R2 F 
77. 7.51 F' L2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 F D' L D' U' F U2 L' B2 L' D2 
78. 8.08 L' B2 R' U2 R' U2 L U2 L2 D2 R D F2 U' L2 B D2 F' L F' 
79. 9.45 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 U B' L' D L' B' L' R U R' B 
80. 7.41 D2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' R D' R2 F U2 R2 B2 U' F2 
81. 9.06 L2 D' R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U F D F2 L U R' F L' R' F2 
82. (9.85) L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 R' F2 U' R' B' L2 R B' U R' D' 
83. 8.34 F' U F2 R' U' R D' F' U2 R U2 L' F2 R D2 L F2 D2 F2 
84. 7.66 U2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L R2 U' B' R U' R2 B F2 R' 
85. 9.42 L B' D' F' U2 B R' U2 B U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B2 
86. 8.74 B2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L D' B2 D R' U' F D F2 D2 
87. 9.29 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L R2 B F2 D' B2 U L' D B 
88. 9.41 R2 F2 U' F' B U2 F D2 L F' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 
89. (10.17) R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 F2 R' B U R U L2 B' F L U2 
90. 7.48 B2 R' L2 F' U' L B2 D' F' L F U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 
91. 7.60 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F R' D U' L' B2 F' L2 R D' U' 
92. 7.90 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D' F L D2 B2 U B D R F R' 
93. 9.76 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F' U' F2 L U' F' D2 B R2 D' 
94. 8.98 B2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 L U' B' F2 L' F' L' R2 D R 
95. 8.92 U R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R' B' L B R2 F L' F2 D F' R2 
96. 8.22 L2 U' F2 D B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U B D' L U L' D' R B2 D' R' 
97. 8.20 F R' D' R F' B' U2 D R L2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
98. 9.12 B D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F D' L F D2 R F2 U R F2 R' 
99. 9.31 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R' F D R U' F R2 F2 R' F2 
100. 8.23 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R' D' U2 F U L2 D' L F' L'



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 102/102
best time: 6.53
worst time: 13.61

current avg5: 8.52 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 7.59 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 8.62 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 7.87 (σ = 0.35)

current avg100: 8.38 (σ = 0.71)
best avg100: 8.38 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 8.41 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 8.44


----------



## mitch1234 (May 11, 2012)

Julian said:


> Optimal U-perm saves 2 moves. Also, what's up with the formatting?


 I'm a FMC newb, I just did it ever 10 moves, not counting rotations.


----------



## Riley (May 11, 2012)

3x3 Practice:

11.06 3x3 average of 5, .06 of pb. 11.14, 11.21, (14.20), (10.78), 10.82

2 sub 10's 9.50 and 9.03. Both pll skips.

Sub 12 average of 12 too, 11.89. 11.30, 10.08, 12.68, 12.89, (13.83), 13.22, 11.64, 12.74, 10.87, (9.36), 11.97, 11.55


----------



## ottozing (May 11, 2012)

4x4 pb single, ao5, and ao12 

1:00.12, 51.40, 49.05, 55.98, 53.31, 1:06.54, 54.52, 59.46, 1:00.63, 58.51, 47.90, 59.59 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 47.90
worst time: 1:06.54

current avg5: 59.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 53.56 (σ = 1.88)

current avg12: 56.26 (σ = 3.84)
best avg12: 56.26 (σ = 3.84)

session avg: 56.26 (σ = 3.84)
session mean: 56.42


----------



## amostay2004 (May 11, 2012)

Escher said:


> My hands are really goddamn tired now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
O.O


----------



## FinnGamer (May 11, 2012)

3:04.28 5x5 single, so close to sub 3...

Edit: 3:02 with pll skip..


----------



## chrissyD (May 11, 2012)

5x5 1:56.25
First sub 2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2012)

1:29.00 5x5 single
Sub-1:30 yay


----------



## Ickenicke (May 11, 2012)

4x4 PBs:

Single : *1:16.31*
Ao5 : *1:21.55*
Ao12 : *1:25.33*


----------



## FinnGamer (May 11, 2012)

Just got 14.35 and 14.25 in a row ON VIDEO! With a pretty embarrassing reaction too.

Mean: 19.59
Standard deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 14.25
Worst Time: 24.66

Best average of 5: 16.46
76-80 - 15.05 (20.00) 19.96 14.36 (14.25)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2012)

1:09.95 Megaminx Ao12 
Yay sub-1:10


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2012)

19.58,* 16.64, 17.73, 17.84, 21.09, (15.90)*, (22.58), 18.47, 19.20, 20.42, 17.47, 18.78 = 18.72 average of 12

Bold = 17.40 average of 5


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2012)

wat.

9.67 U2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 B' L U2 B R' U2 B D U' B2

rouxsub10 

First block: F R' U2 R' D z
Second block: U2 R U R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R'
CMLL: U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
LSE: U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M U

43 turns STM/9.67 seconds = 4.45tps

sub 10 single after 18 days of roux.


----------



## Julian (May 11, 2012)

7 sub-10s so far today


----------



## soup (May 11, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 279.63s. See here


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 12, 2012)

Escher said:


> My hands are really goddamn tired now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:O I wish to be this awesome one day.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 12, 2012)

PB Ao5 - 14.80! First sub-15 Ao5 

14.50, 15.29, 14.61, (13.24), (18.95)

Oh, and 4x4 PB. 1:40.xx


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2012)

omg 13.10 ao12 

12.76, 13.10, 17.08+, 12.40, 11.80, 13.45, 16.67, 12.20, 11.12, 14.02, 13.15, 11.42, = 13.10


----------



## tseitsei (May 12, 2012)

19,76 avg12!
First sub-20 avg12 ever

And not a single skip either


----------



## Ickenicke (May 12, 2012)

(12.83), (20.27), 15.46, 15.60, 17.41, 16.86, 15.54, 14.14, 15.87, 14.36, 15.22, 17.50 = *15.80* PB by .78

The 12.83 was a super easy x-cross and I could also see second pair in inspection.


alg.garron.us

54 moves/ 12.83 = 4.21 tps.

I got a big lockup during the solve so it should easily had been sub-11


----------



## FinnGamer (May 12, 2012)

2:58 5x5, was pretty shaky during the 3x3 stage, but sub3! Hell yeah!


----------



## BlueDevil (May 12, 2012)

New 3x3 PBs

Single: 13.61
Average of 5: 16.41
Average of 12: 16.81

14.35, 16.22, 17.53, 16.95, 17.35, 17.75, 14.14, (19.52), (13.61), 17.75, 18.05, 17.96


----------



## soup (May 12, 2012)

New best average for 6*6*6 (5); See here

I'm not liking the strange renovations they did with Cubemania..

New best average for standard cube (12): See here


----------



## qqwref (May 12, 2012)

3:52.63 7x7x7 single


----------



## emolover (May 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 3:52.63 7x7x7 single


 
Os**t your going to beat my record.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 3:52.63 7x7x7 single



Freeslice?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2012)

Master Magic:
Avg5: 1.99, 1.97, (DNF), (1.91), 1.98 = 1.98
Single: 1.89


----------



## qqwref (May 12, 2012)

emolover said:


> Os**t your going to beat my record.


Hmmmm... what's your record?



Ickenicke said:


> Freeslice?


Yep.


----------



## soup (May 12, 2012)

Look at that... I forgot one.

New best avg. for 7*7*7 (5); 732.71s.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 12, 2012)

New mega pb: 1:10.30, and a 1:14 right before it. Will edit with average, if it's good.

EDIT: (1:25.62), 1:14.22, (1:10.30), 1:24.34, 1:22.68 = 1:20.41


----------



## emolover (May 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Hmmmm... what's your record?


 
3:52.06


----------



## 5BLD (May 13, 2012)

From the marathon- I was very happy to see so many best averages from the past few days all broken today.

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: *6.50*
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 8.23 (σ = 0.43)*
best avg12: *8.48 (σ = 0.54)*
best avg25: *8.63 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg50: *8.87 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100: *8.97 (σ = 0.64)*
best avg500: *9.19 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg1000: * 9.25 (σ = 0.65)*

session avg:* 9.25 (σ = 0.65)*


----------



## soup (May 13, 2012)

New best average for 7*7*7 (5 and 12); See here
Edit: Average of 12 broken two times in a row: See here


----------



## ben1996123 (May 13, 2012)

5BLD said:


> From the marathon- I was very happy to see so many best averages from the past few days all broken today.
> 
> *Green=NEW improvements*
> best time: *6.50*
> ...



wtf sub 9 average of 100.

hacks.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 13, 2012)

Master Magic:
1.95, 1.96, 1.94, 2.03, (2.64), 1.99, 1.95, 2.08, 2.07, (1.89), 2.10, 1.97 = 2.00 avg12


----------



## soup (May 13, 2012)

New best average for 4*4*4 (12). See here

A whole slew of new records here (4*4*4)

And, after a few weeks of effort: New best for 4*4*4!! The curse has been lifted!


----------



## yoinneroid (May 13, 2012)

yay 30.38 L2 U Rw' Uw' U R2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 L2 B' F R L F2 L' Fw B' R' Fw B' D2 U2 R2 Fw' U2 R' L' D2 B' U2 D' R D' F L2 U' B' Fw 
no parity, my average is getting worse though ._.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 13, 2012)

5BLD said:


> From the marathon- I was very happy to see so many best averages from the past few days all broken today.
> 
> *Green=NEW improvements*
> best time: *6.50*
> ...


 That's insane.... I wish I had the time to do a marathon.... summer.....


----------



## Divineskulls (May 13, 2012)

1:09.55 Mega PB! Sb-1:10 :3


----------



## tx789 (May 13, 2012)

2x2x2 cube
13/05/2012 2:19:17 PM - 3:47:52 PM

Mean: 6.89
Standard deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 3.21
Worst Time: 13.90

Best average of 5: 5.24
31-35 - (3.31) (11.33) 6.03 4.53 5.15

Best average of 12: 5.89
125-136 - (4.03) 5.91 6.52 5.12 (8.16) 5.83 5.24 7.35 5.00 4.70 6.45 6.78


Spoiler



1. 6.38 U2 R' F2 U F2 U' R2 U' R'
2. 12.11 F' R F2 U' R' U' F2 R U'
3. 7.96 U' R U2 R2 F2 R' U R'
4. 9.22 F' R U2 R' F R' U2 R' U
5. 8.61 F' U' R U' F U2 F2 R' F'
6. 6.38 U2 R' F R2 U R' F
7. 8.18 F U2 R2 U F2 R F' U2
8. 6.88 U2 F' U' F U' R F' R' U
9. 7.80 F R2 F' R F2 R F2 R2 U'
10. 7.08 R' F' R' U2 F R2 F'
11. 6.65 R U' F U' R U' F2 R2
12. 6.69 U' F' R F2 U' F' U F2 U2
13. 7.83 R F2 U' R' U' F R' F R' U'
14. 8.16 F U' R2 F' R2 F' R2 F U2
15. 8.03 F R F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R'
16. 6.55 U' F2 R2 F' U' R F R2 U2
17. 7.96 F R2 U R' U2 R F U2
18. 4.47 F2 U2 R' F U' R F' U' F2
19. 9.03 U R2 F U' F2 R'
20. 7.09 F U' F' R2 F2 U F' R2 U
21. 8.86 U R' F2 R U R' F2 U'
22. 3.71 R2 U2 F R' U F R' F2 R' U2
23. 6.59 F' U' R2 U F2 U F' R
24. 8.02 F U' R2 U2 F2 R' F
25. 6.65 F' U R' F' U R2 F' U'
26. 5.86 F R U R2 U R' F U' F'
27. 6.30 R2 U' F R F' U2 R2 F' U
28. 7.65 R2 U2 R' U R' F2 R2 F' R'
29. 9.15 U' F R' U F2 R' U F R
30. 7.36 R2 F2 U F R2 U R U' R2
31. 3.31 U F2 R2 U' F U' R' U F2 R2
32. 11.33 F' U' F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U'
33. 6.03 R' F2 R2 F' R U' R F' R'
34. 4.53 U2 F2 R' F U2 F R U'
35. 5.15 R2 U F2 R U' R2 F
36. 7.90 U R2 F' R F' R' U2 R' F2 U'
37. 8.50 R' U F2 R U2 R2 U' F2 U
38. 3.59 U2 F R U' F R2 F' U2 F2
39. 6.40 U F U F' U F R2 F U'
40. 6.68 R U R2 F2 U R' U R' F U2
41. 6.96 U2 F' R U' R U2 R2
42. 6.65 U' R' F2 R U' F U R2 F2
43. 7.75 F' R' U R2 U R' U2 F2 R'
44. 5.72 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F'
45. 8.41 U2 F' U2 F' U F R2 U' R'
46. 6.50 F' R2 U' R U F2 R' F U2
47. 4.53 R' U' F' U2 R' F U F' U
48. 5.52 U' F2 U' R' F' R U' F U2
49. 5.94 U R' F2 U R F' R F' R2 U'
50. 13.13 R U' F' R2 U2 F U2 F2
51. 8.81 R2 U2 F' U' F' R' F R' U'
52. 8.08 U' F' R U' R2 U' R' U' F' U'
53. 6.05 U' R F2 U2 R' U R F' R
54. 8.30 F2 U2 R U R2 F2 R' U
55. 6.18 U F' R2 F' R F' R2 F U'
56. 6.75 F U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 R'
57. 6.43 U' F R' U' R F R
58. 7.36 U F R2 F' U2 R U' F R2 U'
59. 6.93 R2 F U F2 R U' R U2 F2
60. 6.33 U F' R2 F U2 F' U F' U'
61. 6.77 U2 F U' R U' R' F R'
62. 3.21 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
63. 6.75 F U2 R U2 F' R U'
64. 5.52 R' F2 R' F' R F' R U F2
65. 6.61 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F'
66. 7.41 F' R' F R U2 R U' R U2
67. 7.41 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U F2 R2 U'
68. 6.65 R F U2 R F' U F'
69. 6.41 U2 F' R U R' F2 R F' R'
70. 6.90 R U R' F U' R2 F R' U
71. 4.91 F2 U F U R' U2 R' F2 U2 R'
72. 5.16 F2 R2 F U R2 F' R2 F R U2
73. 7.47 U F2 R' F U R' U' R
74. 8.63 R U2 R U2 F' U F' U' R' U'
75. 4.63 F2 R U2 R2 F R' U' F2 U2
76. 7.94 U' R U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 R
77. 7.02 U R F2 R2 U' R' U F2
78. 6.71 R F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R
79. 7.53 U2 R F' U2 F' U2 F U F2 U'
80. 6.52 U' R2 F' U F U' R2 U' R'
81. 6.53 F2 U' R2 F R U' R2 F U2
82. 5.63 R U' R U R' U F' R' U'
83. 7.38 R' U2 F U F2 U R U'
84. 7.41 U' F2 U F2 U R' U F' R'
85. 6.88 F R' F U R' F U2 R2 U'
86. 5.86 U F U2 R2 F' R' U2 R2
87. 7.16 U R' F2 U F R' F U'
88. 5.93 R' U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 R F' U2
89. 8.65 U R U F2 R' F U' F R U2
90. 5.96 R F U2 R2 F' R
91. 8.65 F R2 F' U' F R2 F U2 R
92. 6.46 U R' F R U' F2 U R2 U2
93. 3.40 F R2 F U2 F' R
94. 5.75 F' U' F2 R F U F2 U
95. 6.93 R U' R2 F' R F R' F2
96. 6.15 R U F' R U' F U' R'
97. 8.27 F' R2 F R' U' F U2 R2 F'
98. 11.80 F2 R' U R' U2 F R2 U' R
99. 6.58 R2 U' F' U' F2 U' R2 U' F'
100. 3.41 R2 U' R2 U F
101. 5.63 R' F2 U R F' R F' R U2
102. 7.67 U R F2 U' R U' R2 F2 R'
103. 5.49 F2 R' F R F' U' R' U2
104. 6.52 R2 U' F2 R U2 R U F2 R2 U'
105. 6.31 F U R' U2 F R U2 F2
106. 4.50 F' U F2 U R U' R F' U'
107. 7.35 F' U' F' U2 R2 F U F2 R2
108. 6.84 U' R2 U F2 U R' U R U
109. 6.07 R' U2 F U2 F R' F U R2 U2
110. 13.90 R' F U' F' R' F2 R2 U2 R'
111. 6.93 U R' F R' U F' U' R2 F2
112. 4.61 R F' R' U' F R2 U F'
113. 7.20 F R U' F U2 R2 U' R U2
114. 6.69 F U2 F R2 U F' U2 F R2 U'
115. 8.56 F' U2 R U R F' U R F2 U2
116. 4.87 R2 F' R U' R U R2 F' R
117. 7.46 F R2 F U F' R F2 R' F2
118. 7.96 F R' F R F' R2 U'
119. 6.20 U F' R F' U' F R2 U2 R' U2
120. 9.11 F2 U2 R F U2 F R2
121. 5.33 F' U2 R2 F R F2
122. 9.25 U' R' U2 F2 R U' F R2 U
123. 7.36 R' F R' U R' U2 F U2 R'
124. 12.11 U2 F' U F R' U2 F R' F'
125. 4.03 F2 R2 U F' U2 F R U2 F U
126. 5.91 R2 F2 R F2 U R'
127. 6.52 R' F' U F U' R2 U' R U F'
128. 5.12 F' R2 U F' U2 F R' F' R U
129. 8.16 F U F' R2 U F U2 F'
130. 5.83 F2 U2 R2 F R' F2 U' F2
131. 5.24 F' R F' U F' R F2 R' F
132. 7.35 U R F R2 F R' F2 U' F2
133. 5.00 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U2 F
134. 4.70 U F2 U R' U2 R' U F2 U'
135. 6.45 F2 U2 R' F U2 R' U R'
136. 6.78 U R U2 R F U' F R2 U
137. 6.64 U' R' U R F U R2 U R2
138. 5.80 R U R2 F2 R' U' R
139. 5.83 R' F U F2 R' U' F2 U2 F'
140. 7.33 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U R F2
141. 6.85 U2 F R F' R F U' R2 U'
142. 7.23 U2 R2 F' U' F' R
143. 5.43 R F' R2 U F' R' F R2
144. 6.91 F U F U2 R' U R F2 U2
145. 6.12 F2 R' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
146. 6.83 F R2 U F R F R' U R'
147. 11.77 R U R F2 R U' R F2 R' U'
148. 8.30 U' R2 U' F' U2 R' F2 R' U' R'
149. 5.14 U R' F' U' F U R' F'
150. 5.79 U' R F' U' R2 F U F R' U'
151. 10.08 F2 U R2 F' U
152. 6.47 R F R2 U F2 U R F2 R2
153. 6.17 F U2 R' F R' U' F' R2 U'
154. 5.21 R2 F2 R F R2 U F2 U' F
155. 6.00 R U2 F2 U R F2 U F' R
156. 6.51 F2 R U2 R U' R' F2 R' F2
157. 7.60 U2 R2 U F' R2 U F2 U2
158. 7.53 F U F' R2 F' U F2 U2 R U'
159. 6.17 F' U' F2 U2 R U' F' R2 U
160. 6.77 U F' R' F' R2 U F' R U
161. 6.58 R2 U F' R' U R F'
162. 6.52 U2 R U' F R' U R F'
163. 6.63 R' U F U F' R U' R U
164. 7.06 R2 F' U2 R' U' R U2 F' U
165. 8.26 U2 R F U' F2 R F U' R2
166. 6.95 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F R
167. 8.63 F' U2 F' U' F U' R U' F U
168. 5.74 R' U F2 U' F2 U F R2 F'
169. 6.70 R2 F U' F2 U' R2 F'
170. 8.41 F2 R F' U R2 U R F' U'
171. 5.85 F R' F' R F' U' R F R2
172. 5.80 F R2 F U F2 U' F2 R2 U'
173. 7.62 U2 R2 F U R2 F2 U F' R
174. 6.75 U R2 F R' U R2 F' U2
175. 5.33 U2 R F' U' R F2 R F'
176. 10.57 U F2 U2 R F' R' F' R
177. 9.55 R' F U2 R' F R' F' R U'
178. 6.89 U2 R' U' R U' R F' R2 U'
179. 4.79 U' R2 U F2 R' U' R2 U R2
180. 6.71 F2 R2 F U F2 R' F'
181. 7.93 F U R' U' F R F
182. 6.66 R2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' F' U'
183. 7.31 F' U' F U' F' R2 F' R' U2
184. 3.45 U' R2 U' R U2 R U F
185. 4.27 R' U' R F U' F U' F2 R'
186. 7.44 R2 U2 R' U R F2 U2
187. 5.97 R F U2 R2 F U' R2 U R U'
188. 6.04 U2 F U R2 U F' U F2 R
189. 7.51 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R'
190. 6.70 F' U R' F' R2 F U2 R' U2
191. 7.02 R' U F2 U F U' F R F2 U2
192. 10.73 R' F R2 U' R F2 R U'
193. 6.96 R' U' F U' R2 F R U
194. 5.45 U R' U R2 U' F R F R' U2
195. 5.44 R2 U F2 R U' R' F2 U'
196. 5.32 F' U F2 R' U' R' F2 U R'
197. 7.84 R' U2 R' U R U F2 R' U2
198. 8.08 R2 F2 U' F U' F' U' R2 F'
199. 6.68 U R2 F' U2 F' U F R2
200. 10.30 U R' U F' R F R2 F2 U'
201. 7.88 F2 U' F U2 R2 F2 U' R
202. 4.69 U' R' F R U2 R' U R2 U'
203. 5.71 F U2 R2 F R' F' U2 F'
204. 5.61 F' R2 U F' U2 R F' R2
205. 5.05 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U
206. 9.16 F2 U' R2 U' F' R' U' F2 U
207. 7.05 F2 U F2 R' U F2 U' R U2
208. 7.63 U2 R' F U' F' R2 U R2
209. 7.65 R U' F2 U' R' F2 U F R2
210. 5.52 R U' R' U R' F2 R F R2 U'
best mean of 100: 6.73


best mean of 100 i pb from 7.18 to 6.73

avg of 12 is too was 5.96 and on vid


----------



## tseitsei (May 13, 2012)

avg5 18,49 PB by 0,01 
avg12 19,63 PB by 0,1


----------



## ThomasJE (May 13, 2012)

New single PB - 15.39! Scramble was L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' F' U' B' D' B' D2 F' U2 L' D U. Sooo close to sub-15 single...

EDIT: Ao12 PB - 23.23.
EDIT 2: Ao5 (20.80) and Ao12 (21.63) PB's. Nearly sub-20 Ao5.


----------



## ottozing (May 13, 2012)

12.26 ao5 and on video


----------



## FinnGamer (May 13, 2012)

Just solved my 5x5 with OBBLBL intuitively for the first time, took 25 minutes, the second solve took 5 xD


----------



## uvafan (May 13, 2012)

First sub 20 single! Using ZZ 

19.48 (was a PLL skip, had AUF U)

Scramble was L2 U B2 U R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B D2 L' D B R F2 L R

I know that the EOLine was D L' F D2, and that the OCLL was the Blinker (or T) case.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 13, 2012)

First sub-6:00 on the 7x7 

Shattered my old personal best by nearly 20 seconds


----------



## Divineskulls (May 13, 2012)

(1:13.91), 1:18.88, (1:29.65), 1:15.51, 1:16.25 = 1:16.88

Mega PB ao5 :3


----------



## emolover (May 13, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> (1:13.91), 1:18.88, (1:29.65), 1:15.51, 1:16.25 = 1:16.88
> 
> Mega PB ao5 :3


 
You win...


----------



## Ickenicke (May 13, 2012)

1:10.46 4x4 PB single. No paritys helped


----------



## FinnGamer (May 13, 2012)

First time doing PLL time attack. Got a sub1

PLL time atack
13.05.2012 20:55:04 - 21:32:01

Mean: 73.17
Standard deviation: 9.28
Best Time: 59.77
Worst Time: 90.84

Best average of 5: 65.32
6-10 - (59.77) (73.75) 66.15 61.41 68.40

Best average of 12: 72.74
1-12 - (90.84) 87.27 74.33 73.50 77.72 (59.77) 73.75 66.15 61.41 68.40 79.81 65.05


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> 3:52.06


3:47.36


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 13, 2012)

PB Ao12: 16.13!

15.22, 15.89, 17.02, (17.87), 15.24, 15.50, 15.90, 16.68, 16.91, 17.47, 15.50, (14.24)

Nice consistency. Oh, and in another part of the session, 11.38 single:

B2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2 U B2 U B R L' U F L' D' B2 D2 F' R2

L R F2 U' r2 D2 - Cross
U' L' U' L U' L' U L - First pair
y U R U' R' - Second pair
U y2 R' U R U L' U' L - Third pair
y U R U' R' - Fourth pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' - OLL
U' - AUF

This stuff kinda cheered me up today after what would have been a PB single, 10.35, was messed up by my Witlong :/

Was a PLL skip, but on AUF it refused to turn but I stopped the timer anyway. Fail.


----------



## soup (May 14, 2012)

Solved!

15*15*15 solved in 10448.78 seconds.

Now the largest cube I've solved thus far.


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2012)

3x3x3 in 7.60
D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 D' L' B2 U' B2 F2 L' R' B R2



Spoiler



y' z2 M' U x' D2 y' U' R2 // cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // pair1
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // pair2
U' R U' R' U R U R' // pair3
y2 U' R' U' R U' y R U R' //pair4
R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // LL


----------



## JianhanC (May 14, 2012)

8.82 single, OLL skip T perm.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 14, 2012)

yay, another pb, 28.61, scramble was from weekly comp round 19, the second scramble, this is insane O.O


yoinneroid said:


> yay 30.38 L2 U Rw' Uw' U R2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 L2 B' F R L F2 L' Fw B' R' Fw B' D2 U2 R2 Fw' U2 R' L' D2 B' U2 D' R D' F L2 U' B' Fw
> no parity, my average is getting worse though ._.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 14, 2012)

soup said:


> Solved!
> 
> 15*15*15 solved in 10448.78 seconds.
> 
> Now the largest cube I've solved thus far.



Why do you put all your records in seconds format? It's easier to just put 2:54:08.78.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 14, 2012)

4x4 Ao5 PB: 1:20.15


----------



## soup (May 14, 2012)

Too long to type. Rather use seconds.


----------



## SittingDeath (May 14, 2012)

soup said:


> Too long to type. Rather use seconds.


 
Sry to say this but its kinda annoying to have to count it so I see how long time it took.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 14, 2012)

SittingDeath said:


> Sry to say this but its kinda annoying to have to count it so I see how long time it took.


 
Does it really matter?
The accomplishment thread is for personal accomplishments. It doesnt matter if you find it annoying in anway, let him keep doing it.


----------



## SittingDeath (May 14, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Does it really matter?
> The accomplishment thread is for personal accomplishments. It doesnt matter if you find it annoying in anway, let him keep doing it.


 
Nope, it does not matter. And I didn't tell him to stop writing it in seconds, it was just my opinion


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2012)

12.16, (9.50), 12.30, 11.80, 10.97, 12.81, 12.06, (12.83+), 10.50, 10.58, 11.25, 11.56 = 11.60

Would have been 11.40 without the +2.


----------



## RNewms27 (May 14, 2012)

6.65 Master Magic OH. There is a flip-skip in a OH solution


----------



## Divineskulls (May 15, 2012)

4x4 PB: 49.42 Also, a 1:02.43 Avg5 uploaded to my channel. To think I just switched to Yau last week.

B' L U' F2 B U' D' Rw R' F2 Fw U' L2 Rw' R2 B' Fw' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw B2 F Uw U' L' Uw2 B D' R D2 Fw2 R Fw D' R2 Uw' B U D' 

edit: wat

57.94, (1:06.72), (49.42), 57.28, 57.20 = 57.47 with .41 SD


----------



## Ickathu (May 15, 2012)

I'll upload a Roux average video later, but my internet is being choppy right now.

Youtube isn't letting me upload right now, so I'm making this so I can still have my scrambles tomorrow (or whenever it's back up) on my _*PB Single and Ao5*_ (but I still wan't critique )


Spoiler



Average of 5: 26.93
1. 30.13 F R2 F D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 F2 U' B' U R U' L F' R2 B' U' 
2. (19.88) D2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 D' F' L U F' L2 F' L 
3. 29.36 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B L' B2 F2 D2 R' B R' U 
4. (39.40) R2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U L' B2 F' R2 U R2 B' R' F L 
5. 21.29 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D' B F' D' L2 D R2 D' R2


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2012)

3:45.64 7x7x7 single  and 4:02.71 avg5.


----------



## Alcuber (May 15, 2012)

Dino cube:

(Actually done a few days ago)

5.14 Single
10.39 Average of 5
12.01 Average of 12
15.60 Average of 100

Anyone know UWRs? I don't think i'm close as this is so easy to solve. The actual puzzle turns pretty bad though :/


----------



## RCTACameron (May 15, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Dino cube:
> 
> (Actually done a few days ago)
> 
> ...


 
http://www.speedcubing.com/records

Apparently it is still 5.84 from 2009, but I doubt that is still the UWR.


----------



## Alcuber (May 15, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com/records
> 
> Apparently it is still 5.84 from 2009, but I doubt that is still the UWR.



Lol, I saw that like 2 minutes ago, likely someone else has beaten it. Still single doesn't really matter on puzzles that take a short amount of time to solve.


----------



## Ickathu (May 15, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Still single doesn't really matter on puzzles that take a short amount of time to solve.


 
3x3? Pyraminx? Square-1? OH is sub15 now, so the 9.53 doesn't matter either then I guess.

Right...


Mine: Sub20 single with roux, on camera.
(It's the second solve)


----------



## HeyCuber (May 15, 2012)

New single and avg5 PBs. I can soon call myself sub-25.

3x3x3 average of 5: 22.50 (σ = 2.01)

(17.40), 20.56, 22.36, 24.58, (25.13)



Spoiler


----------



## FinnGamer (May 15, 2012)

Sub 18 ao12:
00:15.19) D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' F' R L D' R2 D B' D B L2 U'
00:15.80 D2 F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F' D R2 D' F2 L' F2 L F2 U'
00:18.83 U2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U F D2 L2 D L B' D' L' U2 R2 U'
00:19.38 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R' U' F' U2 L U2 B' F D L U'
00:19.05 D' U' F2 R2 D' U L2 F2 L2 U' R' D U' F' L D2 B' R' L' F
(00:19.77) D2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B F' U' R2 F' R F' L' B D2 U'
00:15.31 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 L B L' D2 B2 L2 D U R' F2
00:17.94 U' L2 B2 U F2 D U B2 U R2 U2 B F L' D2 F R2 D B2 U' F'
00:19.09 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' B F' L' F L2 D U' B' L' U'
00:18.22 D B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D R' U F2 R' F2 R B L B2 U
00:18.36 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' B' U2 B' U R F' R2 L' D' U2
00:17.66 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U R2 D F' R2 F2 D' U' R B' U L2 B2
= 17.96


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 15, 2012)

Good averages, not sure how many I've had better than this. PBs of 5/12 are 9.66/10.23. All NL.

(8.48), 9.60, (10.88), 9.82, 10.15 = 9.86
10.57, (12.73), 9.30, 12.12, (8.48), 9.60, 10.88, 9.82, 10.15, 11.04, 10.21, 11.06 = 10.48


----------



## uvafan (May 15, 2012)

First sub-30 avg of 5:

(40.83), 29.60, (22.43), 27.81, 28.77=28.73


----------



## Ickathu (May 15, 2012)

uvafan said:


> First sub-30 avg of 5:
> 
> (40.83), 29.60, (22.43), 27.81, 28.77=28.73


 
Using ZZ? Nice!

PB Single, Average of 5, and Average of 12 with roux for me.
19.23/23.70/26.73
(34.01), 28.27, 26.03, *26.27, 23.84, (19.38), 31.11, 20.98*, 26.66, 29.31, 25.66, 29.20


----------



## uvafan (May 15, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Using ZZ? Nice!
> 
> PB Single, Average of 5, and Average of 12 with roux for me.
> 19.23/23.70/26.73
> (34.01), 28.27, 26.03, *26.27, 23.84, (19.38), 31.11, 20.98*, 26.66, 29.31, 25.66, 29.20



Nice job! And yes, using ZZ.

Also, rolled a PB average of 12 after that avg of 5:

29.60, (22.43), 27.81, 28.77, (45.12), 38.20, 27.17, 37.64, 34.09, 31.98, 28.43, 28.69=31.24!


----------



## leonparfitt (May 15, 2012)

First sub 20 3x3 OH W/ PLL skip
19.52
U2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L' R2 D' B' L2 B' D' L' U' F' - cross on bottom


----------



## Divineskulls (May 15, 2012)

1:08.64 Mega single PB 

I had been doing so horribly at mega today too.


----------



## Alcuber (May 15, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 3x3? Pyraminx? Square-1? OH is sub15 now, so the 9.53 doesn't matter either then I guess.



What I mean, Is that single doesn't matter on puzzles that you can get insanely easy scrambles/solutions on. 2x2 obviously would be one of them and Pyraminx too. My 5.14 was an "LL" skip IIRC. So what I'm saying is that lucky times are not as important as averages.


----------



## Ickathu (May 15, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> What I mean, Is that single doesn't matter on puzzles that you can get insanely easy scrambles/solutions on. 2x2 obviously would be one of them and Pyraminx too. My 5.14 was an "LL" skip IIRC. So what I'm saying is that lucky times are not as important as averages.


 
Oh ok, I gotcha.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 16, 2012)

PB Ao5 - 
21.67 - 21.97 21.40 (27.43) 21.64 (20.23) w00t w00t ZZ Method =D


----------



## RNewms27 (May 16, 2012)

Magic OH: 4.18 3.92 (8.48+) 4.30 4.14 3.64 4.06 3.74 3.85 5.56+ (3.49) 3.78 = 4.12 Avg12 and 3.79 Avg5

3.41 single. I got lucky for messing up on the twist only once in the average.

Edit: Master magic: (3.07) 3.44 3.46 (DNF) 3.27 = 3.36 and 3.04 single.


----------



## leonparfitt (May 16, 2012)

First sub 14 average !
Average of 5: 13.60
1. 13.04 U L2 U D' L F2 L2 U' R D2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' B2 R2 F 
2. (11.74) L' B2 D2 L' U B R2 F U B D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 
3. (19.03) F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F R' D2 L B2 D F2 U F R2 
4. 13.73 U L2 U L2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B L2 R B2 U' R F2 L' U F 
5. 14.04 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F L' B' R2 F2 R' B' L2 B' U2

PB average 12
Average of 12: 15.18
1. 15.44 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F R D B' U2 F L2 R' B' R 
2. 14.60 F' L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B U2 L2 D L' D2 R' F' D R2 B2 D2 R 
3. 14.91 D2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 F' D L2 U' F' L B D2 F2 
4. 17.35 U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L F' L2 D U' F' D' F2 D2 L 
5. 13.04 U L2 U D' L F2 L2 U' R D2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' B2 R2 F 
6. (11.74) L' B2 D2 L' U B R2 F U B D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 
7. 19.03 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F R' D2 L B2 D F2 U F R2 
8. 13.73 U L2 U L2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B L2 R B2 U' R F2 L' U F 
9. 14.04 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F L' B' R2 F2 R' B' L2 B' U2 
10. (19.52) D2 B2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 F L2 U R B L2 B' L F2 D' F' U2 
11. 14.86 D R U2 D2 B U2 F D2 R' U R B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 
12. 14.80 R2 F2 B R' L' U L F2 B2 U B R2 D2 F2 B' R2 B R2 L2 U2 B2


----------



## Ickenicke (May 16, 2012)

*3x3 PB Ao50*

Average of 50: *17.21*




Spoiler



1. 14.98 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B2 D' R B' F R U2 L D' B U 
2. (14.52) U' D B2 D' R' L U B2 R' B U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D2 
3. 17.75 B D2 U2 B U2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D' B' U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 L' D' 
4. 18.28 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 F' R' U L' U R2 D' F L R' 
5. 17.48 R B2 L U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 F' U' L B2 R2 U F' R U R2 
6. 16.73 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R U R' B' R' D' B' L D F 
7. 17.84 R2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 B' U B2 D2 U2 R' D' B' F' R' 
8. (13.61) L2 U2 L' D2 B R2 U' D L D R2 D2 F' R2 F B L2 U2 B' L2 D2 
9. 17.13 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 F D2 L' U L' R F' L U2 F' 
10. 19.16 B R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 B' L2 R' U F R U' F2 L2 F' D R2 
11. 20.79 F2 R D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' U' L F L2 B2 R B U L' 
12. 18.07 R L' B U L2 F2 D' R B' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 D R2 L2 
13. 15.67 L2 R2 D U B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 B' R2 D F R2 D' R' U B2 F 
14. 17.97 B2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 D R F R' B2 L U' 
15. 17.17 L D' R F2 U2 L' U' B2 R U2 B D2 F' R2 B R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 
16. 15.22 B' D2 B L F2 L F D' R F D R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D 
17. 15.46 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B L D' R2 D2 U2 R B' L B 
18. 16.13 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B' U' R2 D U L2 F' L D2 U2 
19. 16.39 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 D' F' U' B' R' D2 R' F 
20. 17.22 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 F U B2 F2 D L U2 R' F' U2 
21. 16.20 F2 D L2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F L R B' D U' R' F' U' B' 
22. 15.49 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L' B D F D' L R2 D B F' 
23. (22.56) U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R' D2 B2 D B L U2 B2 L' U' 
24. 16.81 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B F2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 U' L U' R' D2 U2 R2 
25. 16.85 F R F B2 R' B L2 F2 U R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B R2 
26. 16.10 D R2 L U2 R D R' B U L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 B U2 F' 
27. 16.79 L2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F R B L B2 L' D F2 D 
28. 19.88 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B L U' F2 L2 D' U2 F' D2 L2 
29. (26.41) D' B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U R' B' U2 L' D2 B' U' R 
30. 15.42 R' B' U' D B' U2 D2 F L' D2 B' R2 F' D2 F R2 L2 F2 L2 B 
31. 16.37 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 U' F' D2 B' F U' R' F2 U' R2 F2 
32. 20.63 U' L U2 D B' L2 B2 U2 L' B R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' 
33. 19.67 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 D2 U' F' L' B F' R U2 B2 L' U' 
34. 18.02 R U2 B2 L B2 F2 R B2 R' U2 R' B' U' L B2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F 
35. 17.71 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 F L2 B' U2 L R2 D2 R' U' F2 R' 
36. 18.92 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F' L D2 R2 U' F R D2 B' F 
37. (12.55) R2 D2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L' F' D' R U2 F' L R2 D' L R2 
38. 16.20 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R B' R2 U F D' L' D' 
39. 16.79 U2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L' R' B2 U2 R' F D' R2 B2 F' D2 R' U F' L2 
40. 16.41 L2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 R2 D' B F D R2 B' R F' L R2 
41. (23.12) L2 D2 B R D' F' U' R2 L U F R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 
42. 21.62 D2 R2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U R B D' B F D B' L' F' 
43. 14.69 R' U2 F' U2 D F R' D2 B' D B2 U' F2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
44. 18.21 R L B' L2 B2 D' F R' D F' R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 
45. 17.09 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B' D' B' R D U2 L' U' B U' 
46. 16.16 U2 L2 B L2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' U L' D' R U' F2 L R B U' 
47. 17.31 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B D2 U L2 F' U2 L' D' L2 R' F' R2 
48. 14.72 B' R' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R D' B' R U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 
49. 16.27 L2 D2 F R2 B' F' L2 F' D2 U2 F' U' L B2 U2 L2 F' U' L B' 
50. 17.44 B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R2 D B2 R U R' D2 F R' U B D' L'


----------



## tseitsei (May 16, 2012)

first sub-2 4x4 solve 
1:56.47 with PLL parity


----------



## uvafan (May 16, 2012)

First sub-30 Ao12! ZZ method is awesome 

31.73, 28.98, 24.81, 27.49, 36.40, 25.77, 28.36, 34.14, (45.38), 33.15, 28.43, (20.28) = 29.93!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2012)

Master Magic: 1.92, 1.96, 1.96, (1.90), (3.75) = 1.95


----------



## Sillas (May 16, 2012)

Average of 5: 25.97
1. (24.76) F D F2 L D' F' U' L2 U' L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 B2 D2 
2. (28.83) R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R' U' L R2 B D B' U2 B2 U 
3. 27.16 D2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' U' F2 L' B F2 R2 D B2 U2 
4. 25.89 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F R2 B' L' R B F U R U R' 
5. 24.87 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D2 B2 F' R' F L2 U' B2 D2 R' D2 U'

lolast scramble


----------



## Ickathu (May 16, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Average of 5: 25.97
> 1. (24.76) F D F2 L D' F' U' L2 U' L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 B2 D2
> 2. (28.83) R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R' U' L R2 B D B' U2 B2 U
> 3. 27.16 D2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' U' F2 L' B F2 R2 D B2 U2
> ...


 
I got a 16.75 on the last scramble with CFOP, 23.96 with Roux (choked on SB)


----------



## aznanimedude (May 17, 2012)

just did a PB Single: 16.87 O___O


----------



## soup (May 17, 2012)

New best for 9*9*9; 1555.94s. See here


----------



## Sillas (May 17, 2012)

2x2 
Avg of 5: 4.96
3.95, (3.70), 5.68, 5.26, (5.97)
Only Full solves.


----------



## Julian (May 17, 2012)

4x4: 53.03, 50.52, 50.84, 55.46, 57.30, 50.63, 54.53, 54.13, 53.86, (1:04.41), 49.50, (43.52) = 52.98 
43 is 0.08 off PB

Also, 57.68 Ao100 from a while back.


----------



## Riley (May 17, 2012)

PB Nonlucky 3x3 solve, 8.95. R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 U L D U F2 R' B' R' D' U' L' 
Continued into my first sub 11 average of 5 (not counting one timed with iPhone)

11.32, (8.95), 10.94, (12.87), 10.64 = 10.97!

Reconstruction of 8.95:


Spoiler



z2 // Inspection
D2 L' R' F D' // Cross
U L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
56 moves / 8.95 seconds = 6.26 tps


----------



## Sillas (May 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I got a 16.75 on the last scramble with CFOP, 23.96 with Roux (choked on SB)


Yes, was easy, x-cross and possible xx-cross. I did OH.


Spoiler



B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D2 B2 F' R' F L2 U' B2 D2 R' D2 U'

_x2
x-cross: U L' U2 L2 U' R
first pair: z2 R U2 R'_


----------



## pjk (May 17, 2012)

Solved a cube one-handed while balancing with 1 foot on a slack line.... the first day I ever tried slacklining.

Also, hit a hole in one in frisbee golf today.


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 17, 2012)

First time I solved the 7x7x7 in under 20 minutes (19:39.68).

Used an SS. Didn't need to correct parity. My 3x3x3 algorithm still sucks, I'm upgrading it to " F2L + beginner", LOL. But I think I can say goodbye to the 30 minute boundary.

My first times were around 45 to 55 minutes. I was planning on stopping when I got to 10 minutes but now that seems too easy; I'll try to get under 7 minutes. There are massive places where I can improve.

Wow. That was awesome. Better than sex.

[Edit: 6/5/2012] First 3x3x3 under 1:00.00. I'm concentrating on improving F2L + beginners crap and finally am doing much better than my previous algorithm (place all edges, orient all edges, place all corners, orient all corners, basically using FRF'R'). My 7x7x7 best is now down to 15:10.41 but that was back on May 26, that would now be an average time, I think.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 17, 2012)

Finally, sub-2! 1:59.52 5x5 single. Should've been faster, 30s of that was 3x3 stage.  Also, 2:19.81, 2:11.09, (2:34.97), 2:14.59, (2:10.53) = 2:15.16 PB average of 5.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2012)

Looks like I might be improving again 

AO5: 1.84
AO12: 1.94
AO100: 2.19

2x2.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 17, 2012)

pjk said:


> Solved a cube one-handed while balancing with 1 foot on a slack line.... the first day I ever tried slacklining.
> 
> Also, hit a hole in one in frisbee golf today.



Haha. Shouldn't it be 'threw' a hole in one?


----------



## leonparfitt (May 17, 2012)

Second Sub-1 4x4 average also PB
Average of 5: 58.40
1. 57.73 U Rw' Uw Fw2 B F' R2 Rw2 L2 F2 U Fw2 D' Fw2 D R B2 L2 R Rw2 B Rw2 F2 B' Fw Rw F U2 F D F2 B' R F D' Fw' Rw B' D L 
2. 56.72 Fw' R Fw B2 R2 F' Fw L2 F Rw B' Uw2 Rw Uw2 L2 U F' L Uw2 L2 R Rw Fw U Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 R Uw B2 L2 Uw Rw B U2 Uw L U' F2 
3. (1:12.32) Uw2 U' B2 L' B U Rw B' U2 L B R F L' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L' F D' B' F2 R2 L F2 B R2 U2 Rw F Uw' D2 B Rw2 D2 F2 B U' 
4. (54.91) U' Fw2 B2 R2 Fw2 B2 F L' Rw Uw' R Uw B' D2 R D2 L D2 Fw' Uw' R2 B Fw' D2 F' R2 Uw2 F' Fw' D Uw' L Rw' Uw U L' B' R D R2 
5. 1:00.74 Rw2 F2 Uw' U' L' Rw' Fw2 R Rw2 Fw' D' R2 Fw' Rw' L2 F Fw U2 R Uw' L' D2 F' Fw U R' F2 L Uw F2 L' D B Uw' R D2 U' L R' Uw2


----------



## FinnGamer (May 17, 2012)

25. 13.90 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L F R D R2 L' U' F L F' U'
fulls step single.
Sadly i can only remember f (R U R' U') f' for OLL and Tperm for pll


----------



## uvafan (May 17, 2012)

PB Single! 17.95 using ZZ! PLL Skip

Scramble was D' L U' L R' B2 D' F R' U2 L' U2 L' U' B' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F L F U' L 

Reconstruction:

EOLine: U2 F' R' D' (4)
Right: R' U R U L U' L' U' R U R' (15)
Left: U2 L U' L' U2 L2 U2 L U2 L' U L (27)
OCLL: r U R' U' r' F R F' (35)
AUF: U2 (36)

About 2 tps.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Finally, sub-2! 1:59.52 5x5 single. Should've been faster, 30s of that was 3x3 stage.  Also, 2:19.81, 2:11.09, (2:34.97), 2:14.59, (2:10.53) = 2:15.16 PB average of 5.


 
When I first read it I thought you meant sub-2 2x2 avg100!


----------



## soup (May 17, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 268.40s. See here
Also new best average for both 5 and 12 here


----------



## nccube (May 17, 2012)

257 3x3s in an hour


----------



## FinnGamer (May 17, 2012)

Mean: 19.30
Standard deviation: 1.72
Best Time: 13.90
Worst Time: 24.43

Best average of 5: 16.72
50-54 - 16.18 (20.40) (15.09) 16.59 17.38

Best average of 12: 18.08
48-59 - (21.71) 18.09 16.18 20.40 (15.09) 16.59 17.38 18.80 18.25 19.59 19.09 16.44

Ao100 and single are pb


----------



## soup (May 18, 2012)

New best for keyboard sim


----------



## Reprobate (May 18, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> First time I solved the 7x7x7 in under 20 minutes (19:39.68).
> 
> Used an SS. Didn't need to correct parity. My 3x3x3 algorithm still sucks, I'm upgrading it to " F2L + beginner", LOL. But I think I can say goodbye to the 30 minute boundary.
> 
> My first times were around 45 to 55 minutes. I was planning on stopping when I got to 10 minutes but now that seems too easy; I'll try to get under 7 minutes. There are massive places where I can improve.



Nice. I'm fairly new to the 7x7 as well, but I think it's my favorite cube. You can improve fast with practice. In the weekly competition I've dropped my average from over 25 minutes to under 15 minutes in 3 weeks.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2012)

OH:
(13.96), 14.61, 14.04, (17.46), 14.22 = *14.29*


----------



## Divineskulls (May 18, 2012)

49.38 4x4 PB single

Beat my old one by .04


----------



## Robert-Y (May 18, 2012)

2.28 V perm OH 

I used this: x U L U L' U' x' z U2 L' U' L U' l' z' L' U L'

(x U' R' U' R U x' z' U2' R U R' U r z R U' R for lefties)

UWR?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 2.28 V perm OH
> 
> I used this: x U L U L' U' x' z U2 L' U' L U' l' z' L' U L'
> 
> ...


 
2.33

I am pretty sure someone can sub-2 it.


----------



## soup (May 18, 2012)

New best for 8*8*8. 1114.26s; See here


----------



## Noahaha (May 18, 2012)

4x4 PB 1:15.787


----------



## Ickenicke (May 18, 2012)

Single 3x3 PB: 11.76 Don't have the scramble but it was a PLL skip

Ao100: 17.75 fail


----------



## Alcuber (May 18, 2012)

Dino Cube:

Best single: 5.21 (PB is 5.14)
Ao5: 8.58 PB 
Ao12: 10.47 PB 
Ao100 11.98 PB 

Huge improvement since last session :O


----------



## soldii3runit (May 18, 2012)

New PBs 3x3. 2 1/2 months since first ever solve. 

New PB single: 00:20.46
New PB Average: 00:24.68
New PB Avg. 5: 00:23.35
New PB Avg. 10: 00:24.37
New PB 3 of 5: 00:23.72
New PB 10 of 12: 00:24.64


----------



## kbh (May 18, 2012)

4x4:
1:29.70 PB! 
Finally sub 1:30


----------



## samkli (May 18, 2012)

59.28 r u2 U' r' B L' D2 r2 f2 u' F' u2 r2 B' r2 F L' U2 B f2 L' u f2 U' F U' B' f F U2 r' R U D f' F2 r2 F2 U r2

Finally


----------



## Divineskulls (May 18, 2012)

53.24 4x4 w/Oll parity, but Oll skip + J perm

EDIT: 1:01.30, 57.27, 58.54, 53.68, 1:01.40, (1:09.96), 1:02.79, (53.24), 1:01.67, 1:01.27, 1:00.65, 1:07.22 = 1:00.58 

T.T

EDIT2: 54.11, 52.19, (50.97), 1:00.69, (1:08.96) = 55.66


----------



## FinnGamer (May 18, 2012)

PLL time attack.
Best average of 5: 57.73
6-10 - 58.22 57.91 (56.18) (61.13) 57.06

Best average of 12: 60.85
1-12 - 63.52 64.59 64.20 59.58 59.88 58.22 57.91 (56.18) 61.13 57.06 62.40 (65.33)
almost sub 1 minute ao12


----------



## nccube (May 18, 2012)

29.71 PLL time attack. First sub30


----------



## soup (May 19, 2012)

New best for 10*10*10; 2347.89s. See here

Also first sub-40 solve.


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2012)

sub 3 2x2 ao5

2.076, 5.595, 2.510, 2.880, 2.704,

avg5: 2.698 (σ = 0.15)

EDIT: pb ao100 aswell



Spoiler



3.488, 4.096, 3.984, 3.425, 3.209, 3.376, 2.703, 3.588, 3.538, 3.050, 3.690, 3.929, 5.569+, 3.847, 4.048, 5.132, 3.706, 3.913, 3.658, 2.962, 3.374, 3.964, 2.586, 1.615, 4.201, 5.705+, 3.296, 3.881, 3.118, 3.947, 3.776, 7.198+, 2.627, 5.688, 4.356, 4.285, 3.400, 2.585, 3.570, 3.888, 2.502, 4.157, 5.825, 4.045, 5.398, 2.607, 3.302, 4.263, 3.523, 3.547, 2.645, 4.094, 3.920, 5.553+, 3.783, 3.829, 2.902, 3.760, 3.843, 4.519, 4.418, 3.889, 2.076, 5.595, 2.510, 2.880, 2.704, 3.379, 3.207, 2.938, 3.949, 4.646, 4.728, 4.816, 5.478, 4.857, 3.515, 3.701, 3.682, 5.343, 3.046, 4.345, 3.559, 5.501+, 5.800+, 3.699, 4.228, 2.695, 4.609, 3.835, 2.607, 4.746, 4.874, 3.361, 3.048, 3.955, 3.904, 5.658, 4.101, 3.405



stats


Spoiler



best time: 1.615
worst time: 7.198

current avg5: 3.987 (σ = 0.08)
best avg5: 2.698 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 3.984 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 3.429 (σ = 0.67)

current avg100: 3.882 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 3.882 (σ = 0.88)


----------



## soup (May 19, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; 472.71s; See here

First sub-8!! Hoping for sub-7 soon. Not sure if that's possible, but will try.

Also new records for both 5 and 12 avgs here


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2012)

Sub 13 gigaminx solve! 12:37.85


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 19, 2012)

Beat NL PB twice today at Bobby d'Angelo's house in prep for Brown. Haven't beaten it in a while. Previous was 8.14. 

8.02 - Could've been much faster, bad auf/g perm. 1x2x2 block in scramble.
7.81 - 2x2x2 block, but a cross piece was flipped in place.


----------



## Weston (May 19, 2012)

After several months of no real OH practice

12.97, 13.99, 11.88, 12.91, 14.90, 16.25, 13.05, 14.41, 17.14, 13.51, 14.49, 13.32 = 13.98

Still have it


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2012)

.05 off 3x3 average of 12 pb, I got 11.79
11.72, 11.72, (10.14), 11.15, 12.24, 11.62, 12.27, (13.25), 11.57, 11.74, 12.64, 11.20,


----------



## nccube (May 19, 2012)

9.91 avg100


----------



## SittingDeath (May 19, 2012)

5:46.68 New pb on 5x5  cobalt sub 6 

Edit: cobalt? :S stupid phone xD finally*


----------



## FinnGamer (May 19, 2012)

18.83 ao50, no idea where the o.5 second time jump came from


----------



## SittingDeath (May 19, 2012)

And again.5:32.45 5x5


----------



## Ickenicke (May 19, 2012)

I got an OLL skip in one solve and a PLL skip in the next!

Good times but I failed a nice average


----------



## chrissyD (May 19, 2012)

4x4 51.69


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 4x4 51.69



nice. do sim.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 19, 2012)

@ottozing

What method do you use for 2x2? You are fast! :tu


----------



## kbh (May 19, 2012)

First 4x4 Ao100 finally done

Times:



Spoiler



2:08.49, 2:21.79, 1:51.41, 2:26.46, 2:08.89, 1:57.26, 2:16.64, 2:44.21, 2:43.19, 2:20.02, 2:21.39, 2:02.16, 2:06.17, 1:44.34, 1:56.17, 2:20.11, 1:44.77, 1:58.85, 2:11.20, 2:30.97, 1:58.89, 2:06.29, 1:57.00, 2:21.71, 2:07.47, 2:05.24, 2:08.04, 2:00.37, 2:16.29, 2:04.99, 1:58.56, 2:07.02, 2:12.60, 2:16.51, 2:13.13, 2:33.24, 2:27.10, 2:22.12, 2:21.60, 2:15.40, 2:08.53, 1:40.45, 1:39.51, 1:59.06, 1:50.60, 1:52.21, 1:50.28, 1:59.13, 1:47.36, 1:42.30, 2:02.24, 2:04.30, 1:46.62, 2:10.20, 2:19.21, 2:16.94, 2:08.67, 2:13.30, 1:36.29, 2:18.36, 1:55.45, 2:09.71, 1:56.87, 2:20.64, 2:13.96, 2:19.67, 2:09.90, 1:56.56, 2:17.07, 1:59.70, 1:29.70, 2:20.32, 1:49.47, 1:53.05, 2:26.79, 2:24.57, 2:00.14, 2:04.82, 2:04.29, 1:57.53, 2:01.83, 2:03.93, 1:47.71, 1:55.58, 1:59.68, 2:05.92, 1:57.96, 2:04.25, 2:11.86, 2:03.98, 1:52.61, 1:59.52, 1:42.06, 1:56.68, 1:48.72, 1:55.15, 1:56.09, 1:56.53, 2:18.28, 1:49.58



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:29.70
worst time: 2:44.21

current mo3: 2:01.46 (σ = 14.97)
best mo3: 1:46.34 (σ = 11.03)

current avg5: 1:55.92 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 1:47.75 (σ = 6.38)

current avg12: 1:57.07 (σ = 6.86)
best avg12: 1:51.03 (σ = 7.30)

current avg50: 2:03.05 (σ = 9.60)
best avg50: 2:01.71 (σ = 10.47)

current avg100: 2:04.94 (σ = 11.18)
best avg100: 2:04.94 (σ = 11.18)

session avg: 2:04.94 (σ = 11.18)
session mean: 2:05.12


----------



## 5BLD (May 19, 2012)

7.33 8.14 7.99 8.43 7.22 = 7.82, so close to WR


----------



## Ickenicke (May 19, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.33 8.14 7.99 8.43 7.22 = 7.82, so close to WR


 

First sub-8?

Congrats! :tu


----------



## uvafan (May 19, 2012)

New PB avg of 12 (ZZ)! First sub-29 3 days after first sub-30 

Average of 12: 28.99
1. (36.92) R' B D' U2 L' D2 F R U2 B R B' U2 D R2 U2 D B2 D F2 D2 U R2 B2 R'
2. 29.97 U' B' U' D2 F2 L' F2 B2 U' B' R' F2 R B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 F R' L
3. 27.62 D R2 D2 L' B2 D F L R2 D' F B2 R' L B' L2 B' D R L F' B' D' U2 B'
4. 26.79 D2 F2 B' D L' D2 L R2 U F2 U L2 B' F L2 D2 U B U' D2 B2 F D' L2 B2
5. 26.37 B' F2 L' F2 D2 L' R' F2 U D2 L' F R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F B2 L2 B2 F' L' B
6. 28.92 F' L' F' B R' B' L2 R' U' B' U' D' F2 B' U D2 L' U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R B D
7. 27.21 D L' B2 L R2 D R D U2 R' L2 B' D L2 F2 R' U R2 B' U L' B2 F' L D2
8. 32.55 U2 R2 U' F L R D U' B2 F D2 F2 U' F2 R L D2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F B' L'
9. 34.83 D' F' B R D2 F D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L U D' R F' B D2 U' R' U B' D F' R'
10. 28.36 B' U2 R' F' D R B2 R' L' B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L2 B' R2 U L2 R' F2 R L
11. 27.34 F' B' L2 B F R' L B L2 D2 F' R' F B2 U D' F L2 R2 U2 F D2 L B' U'
12. (23.21) R2 D F B L2 F D' R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B D L2 B L' D R2 B' F2 R U2 B'


----------



## 5BLD (May 19, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> First sub-8?
> 
> Congrats! :tu


 
yeah, thanks


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 19, 2012)

Megaminx *49.28* single 


Spoiler



Scramble: R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## Divineskulls (May 19, 2012)

7942139101129 said:


> Megaminx *49.28* single
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
O.O I'm assuming this is pb?

EDIT: 1:11.55 Mega single on film, I think I might break my promise to myself and upload it...


----------



## Ickenicke (May 19, 2012)

3x3 Pbs:

Ao50: *16.88* PB by 0.33
Ao100 *17.25* PB by 0.50



Spoiler



15.99, (27.30), 17.93, 19.91, *16.21, 15.05, 17.14, 15.40, 17.36, 20.11, 18.46, 17.47, 14.80, 15.04, 16.99, 14.78, 16.71, 20.81, 15.01, 19.83, 15.91, (13.76), 16.51, 15.23, 19.17, 17.47, (23.24), 17.22, 15.96, (14.17), 15.21, 17.10, 15.74, 18.61, 14.53[PS], 17.19, 20.02, 17.82, 17.05, 14.78, 16.36, 19.12, 16.08, 15.13, 17.85, 19.15, 17.19, 16.58, 15.80[PS], 17.16, 20.86, (12.95[PS]), 16.73, 19.67,* (21.16[pop]), 16.47, 15.73, (13.35), 20.02+, 15.71, 19.81, 14.52, 20.11, 18.25, 17.21, 18.44, 15.89, 19.28, 16.44, 17.79, 17.79, 16.79, 17.87, 15.73, (14.16), 18.41, 18.44, 17.37, 18.37, 15.07, 16.45, 16.99, (20.88), 18.21, 17.62, 16.17, 16.62, 18.44, 19.82, 18.84, 18.10, 15.63, 17.06, (21.03), 17.41, 16.24, 18.97, 17.71, 16.20, 16.51,


----------



## FinnGamer (May 19, 2012)

Mean: 18.68
Standard deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 15.46
Worst Time: 22.05

Best average of 5: 17.07
3-7 - (20.67) 17.00 16.87 17.33 (16.50)

Best average of 12: 17.76
4-15 - 17.00 16.87 17.33 (16.50) 19.63 (20.62) 16.87 16.66 20.22 16.65 19.47 16.94

Ao100+Ao12 pb


----------



## 5BLD (May 19, 2012)

Today was another good day for beating 10000 marathon PBs! Sub9 felt very easy today. For some reason one of the solves from the sub8 average is missing. Hm. I won't feel right to put it back in though, so i'll just try to get another tomorrow.

*Green=NEW improvements to marathon solves*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 8.13 (σ = 0.12)*
best avg12: *8.36 (σ = 0.60)*
best avg25: *8.61 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.75 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: *9.00 (σ = 0.59)*
best avg1000: * 9.15 (σ = 0.57)*

* session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)*


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Today was another good day for beating 10000 marathon PBs! Sub9 felt very easy today. For some reason one of the solves from the sub8 average is missing. Hm. I won't feel right to put it back in though, so i'll just try to get another tomorrow.
> 
> *Green=NEW improvements to marathon solves*
> best time: 6.50
> ...



hacks.


----------



## Escher (May 19, 2012)

8.36 avg12 wat O_O


----------



## Alcuber (May 20, 2012)

11.*99* On Stackmat V2

I thought .99s were impossible :confused:

Edit:



Spoiler












Edit again: Didn't feel like making another post

Dino Cube 10.24 average of 12. 8.68 single with a pop -.-


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 20, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Today was another good day for beating 10000 marathon PBs! Sub9 felt very easy today. For some reason one of the solves from the sub8 average is missing. Hm. I won't feel right to put it back in though, so i'll just try to get another tomorrow.
> 
> *Green=NEW improvements to marathon solves*
> best time: 6.50
> ...


 
You've already beaten me in everything except Ao5 and 12. In the words of Phil Yu, "GIRL, YOU CRAZY!"


----------



## MalusDB (May 20, 2012)

Full Step 2-look OLL 1 look PLL 17.71 NL solve  Using cube timer, so don't have the scramble unfortunately. Actually felt like if I had known full OLL it would have been sub 15, was sooo smooth, barely a pause all solve. Average is around 25 now I would say, so it was like a perfect solve for me  So chuffed!


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2012)

Decided to do an average of 100 on 2x2.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.62
worst time: 6.44

current avg5: 2.93 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 2.84 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 3.14 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 2.95 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 3.27 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 3.27 (σ = 0.48)

2.24, 2.57, 3.72, 4.12, 3.49, 5.70, 5.41, 2.46, 1.86, 3.79, 3.59, 3.74, 4.93, 3.23, 2.39, 3.31, 3.66, 1.99, 4.11, 2.60, 3.64, 3.70, 3.28, 3.03, 2.63, 3.36, 3.15, 3.44, 6.44, 3.38, 3.13, 3.33, 3.10, 3.93, 2.51, 3.52, 3.42, 2.64, 3.62, 4.08, 2.50, 3.53, 2.41, 3.52, 3.56, 3.72, 4.11, 3.53, 1.41, 3.05, 3.72, 3.37, *2.74, 3.14, 2.95, 0.62, 2.83*, 3.65, 4.36, 2.59, 2.67, 3.53, 3.62, 3.59, 3.13, 3.12, 2.62, 3.39, 3.86, 2.99, 3.51, 3.55, 3.83, 3.84, 2.93, 2.44, 3.06, 2.87, 3.52, 3.13, 3.25, 3.18, 3.04, 3.64, 3.47, 3.71, 3.21, 3.05, 2.30, 3.22, 3.22, 4.11, 2.94, 3.33, 4.50, 3.44, 2.83, 2.82, 1.92, 3.15

Almost all were pure ortega. This beats my PB average of 100 by .3. I need to learn some better algs the ****ty bottom PBL's and some SOAP so I might be able to do a sub 3 average of 100.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 20, 2012)

13.79 3x3 PB, Pll skip, took be a while it was my new PB, lol, pretty happy.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 20, 2012)

3x3: 10.47 official average of 5
4x4: 41.xx official single
OH: 15.40 single 17.9x official average 
Pyraminx: official 3.88 single, 5.97 average


----------



## Weston (May 20, 2012)

4.45 single lol


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 20, 2012)

Weston said:


> 4.45 single lol



Full step or what? 


Or maybe its 2x2  jkjk


----------



## chrissyD (May 20, 2012)

4x4 50.38 
also (50.38), 59.72, 57.98, 56.03, (1:00.48) = 57.91. Not pb but good average.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 20, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 4x4 50.38
> also (50.38), 59.72, 57.98, 56.03, (1:00.48) = 57.91. Not pb but good average.


 
What method are you using for 4x4?


----------



## chrissyD (May 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> What method are you using for 4x4?


 
Reduction


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2012)

I need to stop practising big cubes so much...

1:00.72, 1:08.11, 1:02.47, (1:11.81), (56.38) = 1:03.77 PB 4x4 average of 5
1:03.16, 1:06.09, (1:22.52), 1:00.72, 1:08.11, 1:02.47, 1:11.81, (56.38), 1:19.46, 1:07.75, 1:18.71, 1:15.93 = 1:09.42 PB average of 12 (well, PPT says I have a 1:09.30, but there is a 22-day break between some of the solves, so I won't count it.)
And 56.38 is PB single.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I need to stop practising big cubes so much...
> 
> 1:00.72, 1:08.11, 1:02.47, (1:11.81), (56.38) = 1:03.77 PB 4x4 average of 5
> 1:03.16, 1:06.09, (1:22.52), 1:00.72, 1:08.11, 1:02.47, 1:11.81, (56.38), 1:19.46, 1:07.75, 1:18.71, 1:15.93 = 1:09.42 PB average of 12 (well, PPT says I have a 1:09.30, but there is a 22-day break between some of the solves, so I won't count it.)
> And 56.38 is PB single.



I don't count averages on separate days either.

Anyway - my accomplishments:
42.25 OH single
49.11 OH Ao5
Let's try for a new Ao12 PB as well.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 20, 2012)

Continuing the 4x4-ness in here,

Average of 12: 39.53
1. 38.16 Fw' Rw R2 Fw Rw' D2 B2 Rw' R Uw2 F2 D Uw2 L' D R2 Uw2 F R F Fw2 L D B L' Fw' R2 Fw U F' Uw2 R2 D2 L2 F' R L2 F B2 Uw' 
2. 41.01 Uw2 Fw2 D F2 B' R' L U2 B2 R Fw L D' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D' L F' R2 B' D' Fw B L B Rw' F B U2 Rw' L2 F' Uw' U' B2 L U' Uw' L' 
3. (49.09) D' Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 D' F2 L2 B Uw2 Fw' F R F2 Uw' Rw Fw2 R2 B' L F2 R' Fw' L R Fw Uw' F' U2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 R B' L U2 L2 U Rw R' 
4. 41.74 Rw B Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 L2 Fw R' B' R2 L Uw2 B2 D2 U Uw2 R' Fw' D Uw L2 F' L' Rw Uw' F Uw' U L U D Fw' F2 B Rw2 L D' Uw' B' 
5. 35.56 B2 U Uw L2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 B' L' U B' L Rw' D B' Uw2 R' U' Uw' L2 Rw' Uw L' F Rw2 D2 Fw' F' Rw2 L2 R2 F Fw2 R2 B' L2 B R2 Fw' F' 
6. (33.06) D B' L Rw2 R' D Fw2 Uw2 D L2 F Uw Rw D Uw F2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 U Uw' B' Uw2 Fw L' R' Uw R' U F2 Fw' R2 Fw D R2 B2 D' B U' D' 
7. 42.94 F' L2 Rw Uw2 L F' Uw D' L B2 L' R D' R' L' Fw Uw D' U2 Fw2 D2 L2 D' Rw' D' L' Rw U F' Uw R2 Fw' F' D' L R' U' Uw2 F' R' 
8. 35.31 F2 U2 F2 U Fw' B2 Uw U' B D R2 B' F' R L' U2 B L' Uw2 F2 L2 B U2 F Fw' B' D2 L2 U' L2 Uw' Fw2 U B2 Fw Rw' D2 F' B2 U 
9. 41.66 L2 U' F' B' L D F2 R' F' L2 F' U' Rw' F2 B2 D2 Uw' Fw Rw' B' L' Rw2 R' Fw' D' Fw' U B2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 F Uw R' L2 U Uw2 F' 
10. 38.86 Uw' R' Fw Uw2 Fw U' Fw' Uw2 Rw' D' Rw Fw' D2 Fw D2 Rw2 U2 B L' D Uw L D U2 Fw R2 Rw' Uw L' Fw2 D' B R B2 Fw Rw2 B Fw2 Uw U 
11. 43.11 R2 F2 D2 F L' Rw D' Fw2 R Rw' Uw' F Uw2 F B Fw2 U B R2 B R' F' Fw2 B L B' D Rw2 F2 B' R' Rw2 B2 L2 U' D R2 D' Uw' Fw' 
12. 36.92 Uw Rw' L' B2 D2 Rw U2 D2 L2 Uw D2 U Fw' B' U' Uw D Fw D B2 F2 Rw F' Uw2 F B2 Uw2 D R Rw B D2 Rw Uw B' L2 Rw' D' F2 L2 

 Feels good.

35.56, (33.06), (42.94), 35.31, 41.66 = 37.51, all DP.


----------



## aronpm (May 20, 2012)

finally improved a bit at 3x3

best avg5: 11.19 (σ = 0.36)
(10.51), 11.44, 11.35, (14.08), 10.78 (first 5 solves of the session, too...)

best avg12: 11.81 (σ = 0.56)
11.68, 12.11, (10.71), (13.60), 12.63, 11.36, 12.27, 11.36, 12.30, 10.78, 12.06, 11.50

best avg100: *12.53* (σ = 1.14) (pretty sure this is PB, but should've been faster. I started off so well  )


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 20, 2012)

Megaminx: 65 solve session:

Mean: 69.07
Standard deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 62.86
Worst Time: 75.68

Best average of 5: 65.97
47-51 - (62.86) 64.93 65.15 (69.76) 67.84

Best average of 12: 67.52
47-58 - (62.86) 64.93 65.15 69.76 67.84 (69.98) 68.62 67.73 68.95 69.04 65.35 67.84



Spoiler



1. 73.93 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
2. 73.37 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
3. 68.52 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
4. 70.97 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
5. 75.68 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
6. 65.73 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
7. 68.95 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
8. 68.40 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
9. 71.19 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
10. 66.73 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
11. 68.96 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
12. 67.15 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
13. 71.23 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
14. 70.93 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
15. 68.31 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
16. 68.85 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
17. 66.38 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
18. 75.25 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
19. 72.30 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
20. 66.86 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
21. 65.59 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
22. 71.12 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
23. 71.01 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
24. 73.49 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
25. 64.39 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
26. 69.66 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
27. 67.28 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
28. 67.35 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
29. 67.20 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
30. 69.51 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
31. 70.83 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
32. 72.57 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
33. 64.94 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
34. 69.20 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
35. 68.86 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
36. 71.52 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
37. 68.62 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
38. 66.39 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
39. 73.17 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
40. 72.26 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
41. 68.67 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
42. 68.65 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
43. 72.77 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
44. 70.46 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
45. 68.73 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
46. 69.15 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
47. 62.86 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
48. 64.93 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
49. 65.15 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
50. 69.76 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
51. 67.84 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
52. 69.98 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
53. 68.62 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
54. 67.73 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
55. 68.95 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
56. 69.04 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
57. 65.35 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
58. 67.84 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
59. 68.20 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
60. 66.72 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
61. 68.23 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
62. 70.74 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
63. 68.62 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
64. 67.92 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
65. 68.15 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## soup (May 20, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; 451.05s. See here

New best 5 and 12 avg. records for 6*6*6 here


----------



## 5BLD (May 20, 2012)

2:28.22 feet roux


----------



## kbh (May 20, 2012)

17.50 official single


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2012)

1:00.59 feet single!


----------



## Skullush (May 20, 2012)

3x3 PB averages of 5 and 12

Average of 5: 12.31
1. (13.86) B2 D U R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 B L' D2 L' B' R B L' F D'
2. 12.88 U2 L D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 F D' L2 B' L' U2 R F2 U2 R'
3. 12.14 U2 L' B2 L U2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R' U B2 F' L D U2 B2 D' F2
4. (11.82) F B U' L' D B R2 B2 L F B' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B L2
5. 11.92 R2 B2 U D' R' B2 L' B R' D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 D 

Average of 12: 13.05
1. 12.40 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U F' U' R2 F2 R D2 L' U B' L
2. 13.05 U R F2 B' D2 B2 D2 R U L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2
3. 14.42 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U' B' L' D2 U R U' F
4. 13.86 B2 D U R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 B L' D2 L' B' R B L' F D'
5. 12.88 U2 L D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 F D' L2 B' L' U2 R F2 U2 R'
6. 12.14 U2 L' B2 L U2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R' U B2 F' L D U2 B2 D' F2
7. (11.82) F B U' L' D B R2 B2 L F B' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B L2
8. 11.92 R2 B2 U D' R' B2 L' B R' D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 D
9. (15.51) B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 F' U L F2 U R2 D2 L' D2 F'
10. 14.11 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U L' R2 B2 F D' L F2 R2 B F2
11. 11.96 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' R2 U2 B U2 L' B2 U B F2 U
12. 13.78 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' U2 B2 R D F' R F 

Still have never gotten a sub-10 single  I get 10s every day, too


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

14.6680. Two move 2x2x2 and then I switched to CFOP since a diaganol pair was already made. The third pair was easy and the fifth was already made. Then FRURUF and R-perm. Weird. 

Has anyone else gotten a PB not with their main method?


----------



## Jaycee (May 20, 2012)

First solve in about a week = 13.57 (3x3) lol easy.

B' D2 F2 U' B U B R' F R' F2 R' F2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 D2 

y' x
D2 U2 L U L U L' x'
y R U R' U2 L' U' L
U2' R U' R' U R' U' R
R U R'
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M'

~ 3.25 STPS

Cool. Still got it. Great start to what's going to be a fun practice session


----------



## FinnGamer (May 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 14.6680. Two move 2x2x2 and then I switched to CFOP since a diaganol pair was already made. The third pair was easy and the fifth was already made. Then FRURUF and R-perm. Weird.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a PB not with their main method?


I switch to free fop or columns first when I see many free pairs and I think I got some really good singles with it, but no pbs yet


----------



## 5BLD (May 20, 2012)

(for 10000 solve marathon)

best avg5:* 7.94 (σ = 0.28)*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.61 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.75 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: * 8.96 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg1000: * 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
*

Now for avg1000... Underlined I'm especially happy with


----------



## Escher (May 20, 2012)

Good lord O_O

I think it's safe to say you might actually be the best in the UK very soon...


----------



## cubernya (May 20, 2012)

Determining that on my machine, there is less than 2/1000 (0.002) seconds difference per cube for solving 1,000,000 cubes under 23 and under 20 turns (in CE)


----------



## Jaycee (May 20, 2012)

Very nice, 5BLD!

Decent practice session so far.

2x2 - 5.06 Average of 50
3x3 - 16.98 Ao25 :OOO
4x4 - 1:15.04 Ao12. Only 4 seconds off of PB!
5x5 - 2:44.64 Ao5. Maybe PB? I don't know.


----------



## mitch1234 (May 20, 2012)

stats: 
number of times: 101/101
best time: 9.827
worst time: 21.881

current avg5: 12.712 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 11.398 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 12.990 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 12.137 (σ = 1.19)

current avg50: 13.419 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 13.199 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 13.323 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 13.323 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 13.320 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 13.447
Coming closer to Sub-13.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 21, 2012)

Finally sub-20 ao12. F*** yes

Generated By csTimer
Average of 12: 19.86

Time List:
1. 19.34 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)
2. 18.21 (4, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/
3. 19.77 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
4. 19.69 (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)
5. (26.93) (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)
6. 19.97 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(6, -4)
7. 18.62 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/
8. (17.39) (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)
9. 22.03 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)/
10. 24.08 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/
11. 17.40 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)
12. 19.47 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -5)


----------



## Riley (May 21, 2012)

Finally pb average of 100! 13.19

Times:


Spoiler



13.80, (17.85), 12.91, 12.57, 12.80, (16.49), 12.98, 12.77, 13.27, 13.81, 12.95, 12.51, 11.19, 12.61, 13.08, 14.52, 12.02, 12.66, 14.28, 11.77, 14.11, 16.15, 12.95, 10.84, 14.62, 14.77, 12.78, 13.94, 12.69, 13.91, 11.83, 16.03, 12.28, 12.07, 13.87, 11.25, 12.02, 14.57, 12.24, 14.32, 13.81, 16.25, (17.18), 14.70, 15.74, 13.70, 12.97, 11.91, 12.48, 13.80, (18.30), 15.18, 13.81, (9.17), 13.70, (10.54), 12.66, 11.96, 13.02, (9.96), 15.66, 13.09, 12.40, (17.89), 12.86, 14.46, 13.22, 11.44, 13.84, 12.11, 14.32, 11.83, 14.28, 12.78, 11.65, 11.46, 13.63, 13.68, (9.67), 12.88, 13.00, 14.50, 14.44, 14.87, 12.98, 11.56, 12.45, 14.06, 13.52, 12.54, 14.45, 11.22, 11.24, 12.01, 13.90, (9.97), 12.35, 11.44, 12.35, 12.83



4 sub 10's, 2 or 3 were nonlucky!

And, 10.81 3x3 average of 5 (PB), with iphone, so the cube started in my hand... Times anyway: 10.65, (10.04), 10.65, (13.70), 11.13


----------



## ottozing (May 21, 2012)

pb non rolling 2x2 ao12, not sure if its a rolling pb aswell or not.

5.538, 3.100, 3.352, 3.210, 3.677, 5.093, 3.334, 2.280, 3.526, 3.053, 3.508, 3.920 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.280
worst time: 5.538

current avg5: 3.362 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 3.298 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 3.577 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 3.577 (σ = 0.56)


----------



## RCTACameron (May 21, 2012)

I usually use my right hand for OH.

28.22, 20.93, (18.43), 28.03, (34.11) = 25.73

WITH LEFT HAND.


----------



## Cubewarrior (May 21, 2012)

14.84 3x3 Average-Forget times
4.29 2x2 Average- 4.24 3.94 4.68 (4.81) (3.53)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 21, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I usually use my right hand for OH.
> 
> 28.22, 20.93, (18.43), 28.03, (34.11) = 25.73
> 
> WITH LEFT HAND.



Perhaps you were using the "wrong" hand before?


----------



## soldii3runit (May 21, 2012)

First Sub 20 Solve nonlucky!!

00:18.57
I had an easy X cross, easy 2 pairs, Fast Oll and had the Nb perm which is actually my slowest PPL alg I know.



Spoiler



OLL: R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' [Double sune]
PLL: L' U' L U' (L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L) U2 L' U L [Nb] Perm




EDIT: More new PB

Average: 00:23.17 Best: 00:18.57
Avg. 5: 00:23.44 3 of 5: 00:23.21
Avg. 10: 00:23.09 10 of 12: 00:23.32



Spoiler



12:	00:26.16	x
11:	00:24.35	x
10:	00:21.42	x
9:	00:22.63	x
8:	00:22.66	x
7:	00:24.86	x
6:	00:22.38	x
5:	00:21.63	x
4:	00:18.57	x
3:	00:26.30	x
2:	00:25.99	x
1:	00:21.10	x


----------



## Godmil (May 21, 2012)

wait a mo... did I just see a sub-9 average of 500!?!
Bloody hell.

Anyway, I finished going through all the CLL algs today... how I just gatta see how long it takes to sort out the jumbled mess of algs and cases in my mind.


----------



## soldii3runit (May 21, 2012)

Another New PB sub 20 solve Non lucky.

16.36

5 move cross
3 Easy pairs
Case 3 final slot
OLL 23: y2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' [My slowest cross OLL only because im learning a new fingertrick that I haven't had enough practice with.]
Gc Perm: (y) R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 (y) R U' R' [One of my slow Perms but 2nd fastest of the G perms.]


----------



## Ickathu (May 21, 2012)

Pyra PB Ao5 and Ao12

9.50 ao12, 8.45 ao5


----------



## Ickenicke (May 21, 2012)

I just got a crazy flow in my 3x3 session.

Ao5 PB by 0.45 _13.31, (12.93), (16.49), 15.79, 13.17_ = *14.09*

Ao12 PB by 0.74 _ 14.73, 13.31, (12.93), 16.49, 15.79, 13.17, 18.08, 13.12, 16.82, 13.43, (19.39), 15.68_ = *15.06*

Also Ao50 PB by 0.01  New record 16.87. In fact, these 12 solves were the only really good in this session.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 21, 2012)

14.34, 14.62, 15.18, 14.72, (20.85), 16.19, 13.99, 13.82, 15.43, 14.91, 16.07, (13.77) = *14.93* OH avg12


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 21, 2012)

Megaminx avg12:

Average: 58.92
Standard Deviation: 3.86
Best Time: 50.63
Worst Time: 1:06.77
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	58.73	R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
2.	53.81	R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
3.	1:03.44	R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
4.	1:02.53	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
5.	57.17	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
6.	54.47	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
7.	56.05	R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
8.	(50.63)	R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
9.	(1:06.77)	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
10.	1:02.04	R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
11.	1:06.54	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
12.	54.37	R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'



Best avg5:

Average: 55.90
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 50.63
Worst Time: 1:02.53
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(1:02.53)	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
2.	57.17	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
3.	54.47	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
4.	56.05	R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
5.	(50.63)	R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Ickathu (May 21, 2012)

34.17 OH PB.
PB is 32.65. I almost had it, but when I glanced up at the timer in my H-perm, and it was at 28, I slipped, bobbled, dropped, and then finished six seconds later. 
But still awesome time. One of my few sub-35s.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 34.17 OH PB.
> PB is 32.65. I almost had it, but when I glanced up at the timer in my H-perm, and it was at 28, I slipped, bobbled, dropped, and then finished six seconds later.
> But still awesome time. One of my few sub-35s.


 
What alg do you use for H-perm?


----------



## Ickathu (May 21, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> What alg do you use for H-perm?


 
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## Jaycee (May 22, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

10.02 

D F D2 B' U' B' D L D' F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B' D'

y x
U' R' U' R U' x' y D2
U R' y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 L' U' L
U2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L' U
y x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

Lucky PB!


----------



## Divineskulls (May 22, 2012)

1:08.47 mega pb by about .2

Sub-1 single here I come.:3


----------



## uvafan (May 22, 2012)

New best Ao5 and Ao12 (ZZ Method)!

23.94, 31.46, 26.22, (22.52), 26.17, 28.00, 32.38, 24.62, 28.87, (33.93), 27.96, 26.61=27.62

First five solves in the Ao12 formed a 25.44 Ao5.


----------



## PandaCuber (May 22, 2012)

5x5 PB: 2:31.09 
Reduction + Petrus.


----------



## soup (May 22, 2012)

New best for 4*4*4; 181.80s; sub-3 is very close. See here

Predictably, new average records for 4*4*4 (5 and 12) here


----------



## Mollerz (May 22, 2012)

5x5 PB

1. 1:59.84
r2 B' R' l d' u F2 l2 D R' F R L2 d b l f' L' u2 l2 L2 R2 d2 b' D' L' f L b' d2 L' B2 R d' D r2 R B2 u D2 L' u2 d l d f' d' F b2 B L u' d R' u L' U' L' r R 

6x6 PB 2:58.34 - Lost scramble, had like the easiest first centre ever.


----------



## kromagnon (May 22, 2012)

3x3 PB : 20.42 !

Avg of 40: 28.02 

I'm really excited about how far I've come since January 12th , my average was 1:06 . I stagnated just above 30 seconds for several weeks, but now I've broken the barrier.


----------



## Alcuber (May 22, 2012)

*4x4:*

*Best Average of 12: 2:43.90*
Best Time: 1:54.50 (PB) Sub-2 
Worst Time: 3:04.20
Standard Deviation: 14.3 (8.7%)

1. 2:30.65 l' U2 F' u2 U' b' U2 R2 b2 U R2 b2 F' r' B2 b F' l B' u2 D2 L' F R d' D R' l2 f2 B2 L f b F D2 u2 l' D u' U' 
2. 2:44.40 B' d' l' U' R2 D U' b f' d' b' l' D2 U2 l u2 F2 u2 D' b' r2 L2 D' B2 R' u2 R' B' F' d' r' F' u2 F2 r D F' d' B2 R 
3. 2:50.62 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 d' u f' L2 R' b' u' L' r u' B' r2 u' F' R2 f d B' l b' R2 L' D' B2 d l2 b' B' L2 u2 D' b2 R2 u' 
4. 2:58.14 D2 l r' U' f' d F2 l' R' F L' U' u D d f2 U2 b2 d2 l' U' r' R L f L' f2 r' f U' b F D B u F' u D l' U' 
5. 2:50.59 D' l2 r' D' l f' L b' u' r' B2 d' U' L f' L2 b2 u d' b U F b2 u' R2 r b2 L' b2 F d' D F' U' d2 u L2 f2 D2 r 
6. 2:12.87 f r2 b L2 b2 B L' f2 d L' b' d' D2 r R b2 L' U l2 f D' R' B' L' U2 D2 F' D l' u2 R' D' r' d b' F B2 u' U r 
7. 2:54.71 r R2 F2 R' u2 D R' b' u2 D r' L u U B d2 L2 D' l r' D2 u2 d U2 b2 d' B' f l2 b U' f' R2 u' U D2 f' U' L2 l2 
8. 2:44.39 b l' b U' l' U L2 D' d2 U2 F f2 R' r d' B2 F2 f2 D2 l' u' B2 U' F' f d' b' f' U D R2 D' b' d F d u' r' F2 U 
9. 3:01.93 r' F d' F' L2 d' r d2 B r2 L' R2 f B R F2 l' L2 D' l' b' u U' f' l' L u' U b r' R d' f b L' B d2 l2 u r' 
10. (1:54.50) u2 B' d2 U' F2 D2 u' F2 u' f' d' L2 u' l L' F2 u2 f2 D2 F2 r' B F2 L D' d2 R' d' l' U2 u F' d' u2 D2 F l d2 B r2 
11. 2:30.73 D l' L u U L u R2 f' d R' f' d b' u' B l' U2 d2 r2 f u' r2 B2 d l' f' L2 r' R U B f D' U b2 d2 R' D' r2 
12. (3:04.20) D2 d2 L2 r2 U' b D2 f2 L2 D' b2 L' U' l2 D' U' L' R2 l2 r2 u2 l2 U2 L R b2 r' R2 U r l R b B U' b2 U2 l2 b R' 

PB single, 5 and 12, maybe because I got a decent cube now


----------



## RCTACameron (May 22, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Perhaps you were using the "wrong" hand before?


 
People have said that before... left hand is better for <R,U> stuff, but right is better for everything else. Right has just always seemed more comfortable and faster for me before though.


----------



## Dacuba (May 22, 2012)

Sub13 of 12 

12.96


----------



## Robert-Y (May 22, 2012)

22 *unique* U perms sub 1. I didn't write down any times. None of them are particularly fast except for maybe the first one. (0.6-0.7). I didn't film anything and check the times with frame by frame analysis. I trust myself enough... 

Algs:



Spoiler



L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
L2 U' L' U' L U L U L U' L
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
z' U2 L' U' L' U L U L U L' U z
z U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' z'
z' U L' U L U L U L' U' L' U2 z
z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 z'
L' U' L U' L U L2 U L U' L U' L'
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R
z' U' L U' L' U' L' U' L U L U2 z
M2 u' M' u2' M' u' M2
M2 U' M' U2' M U' M2
M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2
L2 U S U2' S' U L2
R2' U' S' U2 S U' R2'
z' U2 L S' L2' S L U2 z
z' U2 R' S R2 S' R' U2 z'


----------



## uvafan (May 22, 2012)

New best Averages of 5 and 12: Using ZZ

27.73, 29.50, 22.56, 25.44, 30.61, 28.56, 24.08, 23.28, (19.95), 30.00, (34.52), 22.15 = 26.39

Last five formed an average of 5 of 25.14.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2012)

I made a kenken solver that works with any size.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 23, 2012)

Sub-5 2x2



Spoiler: Times



*Best Average of 5: 3.91*
Best Average of 12: 4.56

4.82, 4.96, 5.35, 5.28, 4.89, 8.40+, 5.27, 4.94, 5.32, 5.29, 4.72, 3.59, 4.82, 4.80, 4.70, 5.59, 3.99, 5.63, 4.50, 5.18, *(5.15), 4.68, 3.16, (2.82), 3.88*, 4.77, 5.44, 5.62, 5.29, 7.94, 4.93, 4.56, 4.70, 5.20, 5.60, 5.31, 4.69, 5.95, 5.47, 4.95, 2.51, 5.96, 5.45, 5.12, 4.26, 4.38, 4.70, 4.58, 5.16, 4.69, 4.87, 3.88, (3.52), (5.59), 3.93, 5.84, 6.79, 4.73, 5.79, 4.19, 4.88, 4.52, 4.01, 3.96, 5.99, 6.58, 4.21, 5.55, 5.47, 5.56, 4.79, 4.58, 4.19, 6.95, 5.25, 5.95, 5.61, 5.95, 4.11, 4.94, 4.80, 3.77, 4.15, 6.61, 4.65, 6.06, 5.31, 4.92, 4.68, 4.57, 5.45, 4.79, 5.66, 4.10, 5.53, 4.44, 5.03, 4.59, 4.41, 1.88





Spoiler: 1.88 solve



Scramble: F' R' U' F U' R U2 R2 U2 

Solution:
y2 R'
U R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## soup (May 23, 2012)

New best average (12) for 7*7*7 here


----------



## Divineskulls (May 23, 2012)

I was 4x4ing in my doctor's office, and I got a new pb. xD 49.23 No scramble though, I used iiTimer.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 23, 2012)

New Pb: 9.8
Lost the scramble though


----------



## ottozing (May 23, 2012)

12.01 ao5

12.07s
U R2 D2 R2 U F L F R' F' L F U R2 B' U' L' U' F' U' F' U2 R2 F L
10.95s
L U' L' F' U B' L' B' R' F U F2 R' F' D' F' U R B2 R2 D2 F R' B2 L
12.91s
U B2 U2 B' R2 F2 U' F L F L U F U F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F R F R U2
15.49s
R U F2 R2 D B2 R' B' L' B2 L U' L' B' L U' B' U' L2 U' F' L' U L2 D2
11.06s
U R F U B2 U' R' B' U' R2 B U' R' U' B2 U2 R2 B U' B2 R U R F' R2

SUB 12, HERE I COME


----------



## MadeToReply (May 23, 2012)

15.47 Ao5

Didn't save times or scrambles but if i remember it was a 15, 13, 13, 17, 19 or something like that.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 23, 2012)

10.10, 11.39, 10.89, 10.27, (27.61), 11.31, 10.97, 10.71, 11.31, 11.37, (10.05), 10.29 = 10.86

First sub 11 average with Zhanchi


----------



## leonparfitt (May 23, 2012)

*2x2*
*4.97 avg 100 PB* - 6.89, 4.86, 5.72, 5.02, 6.15, 5.00, 3.96, 4.74, 4.90, 3.93, 3.95, 2.70, 5.23, 4.71, 6.06, 3.10, 1.92, 6.50, 6.13, 6.52, 3.09, 5.94, 4.59, 3.09, 6.24, 5.03, 6.14, 4.54, 5.56, 5.11, 5.02, 5.29, 5.49, 5.17, 1.40, 4.05, 2.67, 2.91, 3.30, 5.11, 5.33, 4.17, 6.35, 5.67, 4.72, 5.54, 7.35, 3.74, 5.65, 2.96, 2.47, 5.15, 3.08, 5.87, 3.87, 6.44, 7.04, 5.51, 5.10, 4.58, 5.78, 4.19, 5.20, 7.80, 3.48, 4.98, 4.82, 8.18, 4.03, 4.86, 5.11, 3.77, 4.65, 2.58, 4.77, 3.16, 4.35, 5.88, 5.72, 6.52, 9.44, 6.60, 4.53, 4.90, 3.90, 3.15, 5.57, 4.56, 4.98, 5.79, 4.88, 4.71, 6.75, 4.41, 5.25, 6.77, 5.72, 4.99, 8.09, 6.50

Average of 12: 4.22 - PB 
1. 5.00 R2 F' U2 R' U' R' F2 U R 
2. 3.96 F2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U R F' 
3. 4.74 F R' U' F' R2 U2 F R2 U' 
4. 4.90 U2 F2 U' F' U F2 U R2 U2 
5. 3.93 R U2 R F R U2 F' R F U' 
6. 3.95 U' R F' U R U' F' U R' U' 
7. 2.70 R U R2 F2 U' R U F2 R2 U' 
8. 5.23 R F U2 F' U F2 R' U2 R U' 
9. 4.71 R U2 R F2 R' F U' F U 
10. (6.06) R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U 
11. 3.10 R' F2 U F2 R' F' R U' R' 
12. (1.92) R F' R2 U R F' U R U' 

Average of 5: 2.96 - PB
1. (1.40) U2 F U2 F U F' U F' U' 
2. (4.05) R2 F U' R F2 R2 U' F' R' 
3. 2.67 R U' F' U2 F' R F2 R' U2 
4. 2.91 U R2 F2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
5. 3.30 U2 R F2 R2 U' F2 R U2 R'


----------



## SittingDeath (May 23, 2012)

New PB on 3x3. 33.70. Only been prakticing with my new Stickerless Guhong today and allready lowered it by 4 seconds


----------



## Divineskulls (May 23, 2012)

Pulled off a "double-x-star" on mega, and got a decent time. 1:18.36 :3


----------



## soup (May 23, 2012)

New best average for 5*5*5 (12) here


----------



## uvafan (May 23, 2012)

22.59, (36.71), 20.86, 33.12, 27.95, 22.60, (19.58), 23.97, 29.45, 28.01, 22.77, 25.98 = 25.73

New best avg of 12 and avg of 5. Still using ZZ. Avg of 5 was 23.81 and started with the 20.86.


----------



## Skullush (May 24, 2012)

First sub-10 single 
9.65
U2 B' U2 R2 F R2 B2 F' U2 F' R2 D F L' R2 B R U2 F' D F2 
Unfortunately I forgot what exactly I did. It was a PLL skip



Divineskulls said:


> Pulled off a *"double-x-star"* on mega, and got a decent time. 1:18.36 :3


 
wut


----------



## soup (May 24, 2012)

New best for 11*11*11; 2752.69s. See here


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2012)

So after a few months off, I've been back to cubing for a week and a half or so.

And I am still convinced OBLBL is the best 4x4 method for myself. PB's with said method set today:

42.46 single

51.81, 50.38, 49.23, 57.03, 51.52 = 51.24 avg5

52.98, 51.81, 50.38, 49.23, 57.03, 51.52, 56.36, 1:02.19, 54.26, 53.80, 53.67, 54.29 = 53.61 avg12


----------



## Jaycee (May 24, 2012)

^ Would you mind doing a walkthrough 4x4 solve or something like that? I also use OBLBL and I'm pretty good at it (not to be conceited) , but I average ~1:10 and would like to see your solve style / thought process


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 24, 2012)

First sub 20, 17.81


----------



## Robert-Y (May 24, 2012)

Sub 15 on JJ's swop game: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17026863/Swop/Swop.swf

http://i.imgur.com/zU3Jf.jpg <-- "Proof"

It's a really good accomplishment but it's kinda hard to appreciate if you've never played the game that often


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 24, 2012)

More 4x4 
This time sub-39!



Spoiler



Average of 12: 38.90
1. 37.12[P] B' D u2 U2 f r' f' r D' B u' F' R' F L R2 F2 u2 f' F' L' r U u F' U F2 f' u F2 u2 f r u' r' L2 F2 L U L 
2. (34.70) f2 R D U B2 L' B' f' u2 f' R2 f r' f B2 U' F2 R' B R2 B' L2 D f2 R L2 u r D' U2 L2 U B2 L R' F U' L2 B R 
3. 34.85[P] B' F D' r2 F' f D' r' L f2 R u2 L R U2 f2 F2 R' B D L F' r2 U2 r2 u' D U r f' L2 B' r2 U2 B2 f' r' L f' u2 
4. (49.87[OP]) R U2 D2 F' L' f' u2 F' R L2 F B2 r2 R f' r' B u2 r' B2 f U2 F u r' L2 f' r' f' F B D r f' B U2 L R' U2 L2 
5. 41.99[O] r' F r2 U' u2 f D' U2 u r2 U R2 u U2 L F B2 f u B' F2 L R F2 U' f2 U' F' B r' R' B' D' L' B2 R r2 L' D' r 
6. 42.77 R' u' f L f2 B2 F' D' u' F U2 f' L D2 r' F' r R' U' B' D L U' B2 L' D u2 f' B F2 D' B2 L2 R f R' r B2 r u' 
7. 37.50[O] F B' L' F2 f' B2 D2 F' u2 B2 r2 D R r F2 r f' B' R2 f F U2 r B2 r' L2 f2 F' B' D' F R2 r' U B' D2 L2 B2 D r2 
8. 43.10 B2 r2 R2 F R f' U' D2 B u2 L U R2 U R' B L' B2 f r2 R B' f' R2 u2 L' B' r' B2 U D u r' U2 u' F2 D2 L' f' U2 
9. 36.57[P] L' R2 r u' R2 U' D B r' u' R U u L2 U2 D2 f2 L2 U2 f2 L f L u R r' U r' B2 F2 u f2 R U2 F' u r' R u L2 
10. 39.53[P] L' r2 f2 B r' L R2 U' R2 f D r' L2 F' r f' F2 D2 R2 B' f2 R L2 U' u' B2 f' L2 R' D B r' U D' R F' f' U' D' R 
11. 37.27[O] u2 R f' R2 L2 B R2 U' R' F B2 U' L' f U2 r R' B U' B u' f2 u' L' U B' R f2 B2 U B' r2 B2 u U f2 r2 U' u2 F' 
12. 38.28 D r R' B F D' B' D r' D' u L f2 r' F2 D R' B f' U B2 L2 R2 f2 L' u' D2 F' U' u' r' F2 f u' r u' F2 r' f2 F'



35.88 average of 5 as well  Still not AsR -___-


Spoiler



Average of 5: 35.88
1. 35.68[P] r L' u R2 f' F' D R2 f L f u U' D f' U L' R U2 u2 L u F' f L' D R F2 f' R D R2 D2 f2 F u B2 F2 R2 B 
2. (41.62[P]) R u2 f' u F' R f D U' u2 r2 R2 F r2 U u' r R U2 L f2 D' L' u' f B D' R L' F u R2 B L f' F2 u2 L' B' U 
3. 37.12[P] B' D u2 U2 f r' f' r D' B u' F' R' F L R2 F2 u2 f' F' L' r U u F' U F2 f' u F2 u2 f r u' r' L2 F2 L U L 
4. (34.70) f2 R D U B2 L' B' f' u2 f' R2 f r' f B2 U' F2 R' B R2 B' L2 D f2 R L2 u r D' U2 L2 U B2 L R' F U' L2 B R 
5. 34.85[P] B' F D' r2 F' f D' r' L f2 R u2 L R U2 f2 F2 R' B D L F' r2 U2 r2 u' D U r f' L2 B' r2 U2 B2 f' r' L f' u2


----------



## Ickenicke (May 24, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> More 4x4



What is your single PB?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 24, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> What is your single PB?


Mmm, 27 from a long time ago. The fastest I've gotten this year is 30.9X I think.


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Sub 15 on JJ's swop game: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17026863/Swop/Swop.swf
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/zU3Jf.jpg <-- "Proof"
> 
> It's a really good accomplishment but it's kinda hard to appreciate if you've never played the game that often


You're ridiculous. I'm still stuck around 25.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 24, 2012)

Hehe thanks. It helps when the blocks stick out. For example I can spot three red or yellow blocks faster than the blue crosses or the light purple diamonds. Also I'm pretty sure I didn't get any cases where two swaps are needed.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 24, 2012)

Today is my day! 

3x3 speedsolve 8.99! First ever sub10. CFOP method.
3BLD 56.28 [20.71]!! My first ever sub1 bld was 56.63, and very next solve was this one - 56.28. 

Super happy!! Both speedcubing and bld PBs in the same day and I broke up sub10 and sub1 bounds. 
3 years of cubing, and it's exciting as it was first day!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 24, 2012)

500 sub10s

I have the time, date, and nl/pll skip/oll skip/ll skip for each one.
Some stats-
3 7.xx
60 8.xx
437 9.xx
Fastest - 7.08
Slowest - 9.99
First one - 9/3/10
Last one - 5/24/12
Total - 629 days
Most in one day - 18
LL skips - 1


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 24, 2012)

Just dropped my 5x5 average by like 45 seconds in one day. Lol. Averaging 2:20 - 2:30 now.


----------



## 5BLD (May 24, 2012)

Woo 7.78 avg5! Very close to WR, and would be second in the world! 
'Oh, but it's only avg5- it means nothing'. 
*Green=NEW improvements to 10000 monthly solve marathon*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.78 (σ = 0.11))*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.53 (σ = 0.46)*
best avg50: *8.66 (σ = 0.65)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: * 8.96 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg1000: * 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
*


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL

(45.78), 52.76, 52.05, (1:01.75), 51.87, 54.80, 52.35, 49.05, 52.48, 56.13, 58.64, 51.33 = 53.15 avg12

54.04 avg30

I think I'ma learn 1-look Parity OLL now.


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2012)

Average of 12: 12.11 PB

1. 11.79 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 L2 R' F2 U L' D2 B' R' B U R U2 F 
2. 12.55 U2 L2 U2 F B' D L' D B' U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L' U2 D2 
3. 14.62 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 R' B2 U2 F' R D' F2 L2 U2 F2 
4. 11.23 B' L' F' U' B R' D L D' F U B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 
5. 11.39 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 F U' 
6. 11.75 R2 B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 D' R D' U2 F' L B' L2 U' 
7. 11.45 L2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 R2 B L' D B' 
8. (10.78) F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U B' F2 L' U L' R D' B2 L B 
9. 10.85 F' L2 U B R D' L' U' L2 D' F2 L2 F L2 U2 F' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 
10. (14.73) F U2 F D L F2 U L2 F' R L2 U2 L D2 B2 R L2 D2 L2 F2 
11. 11.20 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U R' U2 R' D2 F' D2 B U F2 U 
12. 14.28 R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 B L2 F2 U2 B' L D' R' B U' L2 B F U2 F2

Jesus'd. Immediately failed to roll with a 14. 

Solves 7-11 are 11.17 Avg5 PB.


----------



## Sillas (May 25, 2012)

Average of 5: 14.84
1. (17.34) B2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B2 D R2 D' R' F U L2 D2 R2 B' F' D R' 
2. (14.19) L' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' F' R F L2 F U B U F' 
3. 14.38 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 D' L' R2 B' U' L' R2 
4. 14.96 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 B' D2 F R' F L2 D L B R 
5. 15.18 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R' U2 F' R2 D L R2 B' U B


----------



## Julian (May 25, 2012)

7.58 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 L U' F' L R F' U' B2 D2 L'
PB single 

x2 y R' F R D L2 F' L' D
y' R' U R
L' U L U' y' L' U L
U2' R U R'
U2' R' U2 R U R' U' R
r U2' R' U' R U' r'


----------



## BlueDevil (May 25, 2012)

3x3 PB's!

Average of 12: 16.29
16.57, 15.52, 15.80, 18.03, 13.94, 15.97, 15.71, 16.28, (19.13), 17.51, 17.53, (12.80),

Average of 5: 15.76
15.52, 15.80, (18.03), (13.94), 15.97,


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2012)

Gigaminx 13:58.14  . Getting better.


----------



## leonparfitt (May 25, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.74 first sub 15 
1. 14.73 
2. 14.91 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B L' R U F2 R' D U' R U2 
3. 13.63 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F' U2 B' D' F2 U L' B' R2 F 
4. 15.10 B R2 B L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 U R' B U F2 D2 U R' 
5. 16.85 D R D' B' U F L B U' L' D2 B' D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 D2 
6. 14.58 U' L' F' D2 L B' L D' R' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L' U2 
7. 16.23 U2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R D F' D B' R U2 B2 L D' 
8. (12.90) L2 B2 L2 D U L2 U R2 U' B2 L U' F' D' F D2 B R2 D' F' U 
9. (17.58) R' B' R D L F' R2 D' F' L' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L' 
10. 15.34 D F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 L F L2 R D F U R F U2 
11. 13.08 U2 L' B D2 L U' F2 L B2 L' F2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B 
12. 12.99 U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 R' F2 D F' D' L F2


----------



## RCTACameron (May 25, 2012)

1.80, 1.90, 2.16, 1.71, 1.81, 2.38, 1.66, 1.58, 1.78, (2.83), 1.59, (1.25) = 1.84 2x2 average of 12, second best ever. Counting 2.1 and 2.3.  If they were 1.8s it would be a 1.74 average of 12 UWR.



Spoiler: Scrambles



2. 1.80 F' U' R2 F' R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U'
3. 1.90 F U2 F' R F U2 R' F' U2 R' U'
4. 2.16 U F2 U F2 U' R U R F2 R' U'
5. 1.71 U R' F' U2 R F U2 F U' R' U'
6. 1.81 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F U' R2 U'
7. 2.38 R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U F' U2 R2 U'
8. 1.66 R2 U F R2 U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
9. 1.58 R U R' F' U' F2 U' R U2 R' U'
10. 1.78 F R U' F' U F2 U' F2 U' R' U2
11. 2.83 R2 F2 U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U' R' U'
12. 1.59 R2 U F2 U' F2 U R U F' R' U'
13. 1.25 U' R F' R U2 R F U' F' R' U'


----------



## Alcuber (May 25, 2012)

1:54.44 4x4 PB single, with DP too 

PB by 0.06


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 25, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.80, 1.90, 2.16, 1.71, 1.81, 2.38, 1.66, 1.58, 1.78, (2.83), 1.59, (1.25) = 1.84 2x2 average of 12, second best ever. Counting 2.1 and 2.3.  If they were 1.8s it would be a 1.74 average of 12 UWR.



Nice job  , and not to offend you, but I notice you always like to mention like "if it was a __________, it could've been UWR, WR etc."


----------



## FinnGamer (May 25, 2012)

First timed megaminx solve: 8:07.83


----------



## jorgeskm (May 25, 2012)

*3x3x3:*
Best average of 5: 9.45
52-56 - 9.26 (8.63) (13.78) 10.38 8.71

Best average of 12: 10.58
47-58 - 10.04 11.21 12.03 9.24 12.20 9.26 (8.63) (13.78) 10.38 8.71 11.68 11.00


----------



## MTGjumper (May 25, 2012)

number of times: 113/113
best time: 7.85
worst time: 13.87

current avg5: 10.09 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 9.90 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 10.24 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 10.24 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 10.80 (σ = 0.89)
best avg100: 10.80 (σ = 0.89)

session avg: 10.85 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 10.86

11.71, 9.79, 12.59, 10.92, 11.94, 10.55, 11.46, 11.72, 12.54, 9.53, 11.36, 11.20, 10.16, 9.78, 9.59, 9.76, 11.97, 10.39, 11.79, 11.67, 12.10, 10.61, 10.68, 10.54, 10.02, 10.67, 11.29, 10.38, 10.07, (8.80), 11.58, 10.96, 11.03, 10.78, 10.56, 12.38, 10.86, (8.32), 9.92, 12.22, 12.18, 11.21, 10.19, 11.01, 10.30, 11.78, 11.02, 12.17, (13.87), (9.18), 11.65, 10.57, 12.29, 10.26, 9.75, 11.56, 10.89, (8.77), 11.11, 10.81, 10.53, 10.22, (12.77), 12.41, 9.77, (13.84), 10.08, 9.32, 10.99, (12.96), 10.09, 9.57, 11.63, (13.10), 9.90, 10.00, 10.50, 12.15, 9.67, (7.85), 10.26, 11.22, 11.16, 11.65, 11.65, 11.92, (9.01), 11.72, 11.58, 10.38, 11.73, 10.12, 10.31, 10.26, 10.92, (12.93), 10.74, 12.17, 12.50, 9.31, 10.51, 9.84, 9.37, 11.41, 10.96, 10.02, 9.98, 11.43, 10.24, 9.49, 10.54, 10.53, 9.23

Probably PB average of 100. The 7 was nonlucky ^_^


----------



## Mollerz (May 25, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> number of times: 113/113
> best time: 7.85
> worst time: 13.87
> 
> ...


 
Not sure if 3x3 or square-1.


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2012)

Too consistent for sq1


----------



## SCLT (May 25, 2012)

I'm getting closer to the stage where I feel comfortable calling myself sub-20. Sub-20 solves are occurring much more frequently now, and also, this just happened:

Average of 5: 17.77

1. (15.64) F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R' B2 L' D' B2 L' B F' R' D2 
2. 17.31 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D F2 U' R' D R D L F' 
3. 18.04 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L U' B2 D B' F D' L F R2 
4. (18.31) R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D U B2 R2 U2 B' L2 R F' D2 B F' D R' F2 
5. 17.96 F2 D2 L U2 L F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' F L' R B2 U' F R2 B' U' L' 

No idea what happened. It just came from nowhere.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 25, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Not sure if 3x3 or square-1.


 
 I haven't practiced sq1 in a while. Probably should do so before the comp.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2012)

Yeah you should. Or else...


----------



## Noahaha (May 25, 2012)

3x3 really clicked today. Got my first sub 20 average of 12 and my second best solve ever, a 15.68.


----------



## uberCuber (May 25, 2012)

Not sure whether I should consider this an accomplishment or a failure, but I guess it's an accomplishment that I didn't ragequit.
I was practicing (on 4x4 ofc) just first two centers + the 1x3x4 block.
15.75 avg60


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 25, 2012)

Ao100: 17.53

17.76, 15.25, 22.00, 16.69, 17.63, 21.18, 16.29, 17.01, 19.52, 16.84, 17.50, 17.87, (14.79), 16.06, 18.30, 23.19, 18.07, 20.88, 15.61, 18.07, 16.15, 16.85, 15.90, 18.77, 16.13, 20.15, 17.69, (26.21), 16.42, 15.24, 16.20, 17.21, 15.99, 18.79, 17.54, 19.52, 16.78, 17.17, 18.27, 15.25, 20.77, 19.57, 16.75, 19.62, 15.30, 16.74, 16.44, 17.60, 18.57, 22.39, 19.55, 17.09, 16.80, 14.93, 17.40, 16.32, 17.41, 18.36, 20.02, 15.27, 15.83, 17.39, 17.07, 16.98, 18.08, 15.32, 16.54, 18.59, 24.64, 18.51, 16.44, 16.04, 16.55, 18.53, 17.40, 16.95, 18.06, 15.92, 18.83, 17.83, 16.41, 18.23, 17.49, 17.71, 17.05, 16.97, 16.25, 16.16, 17.95, 16.33, 26.00, 23.35, 16.63, 18.26, 15.85, 16.97, 15.98, 16.41, 19.21, 17.41


----------



## uvafan (May 25, 2012)

New PB 17.69!!!! ZZ
Reconstruction:
Scramble: L2 D' U F2 D2 U L' F L F L2 F L R' D2 U2 B U' F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B R' 

EOLine: U2 R D' R' F R U' B2 (8)
Left: L U L2 R U L' U L (16)
Right: U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U R' (36)
PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U (49)

49 moves/ 17.69 secs = about 2.77 tps

EDIT: Also just crushed my previous best Ao12! 

27.13, 25.75, (DNF(28.12)), 25.73, (17.69), 22.28, 27.10, 25.35, 28.02, 22.86, 20.89, 24.55 = 24.97!


----------



## Sillas (May 25, 2012)

3x3 - Average of 5: 14.27
1. (15.55) D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 U' F D B2 L F' U F2 
2. 15.43 F2 U' F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L' R2 B' R' B' D F' R' 
3. 13.91 U F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B U' L2 R' U' B R2 D B2 F 
4. 13.46 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' F R' U' L2 F' L' R2 B F U2 L' 
5. (11.81) D B2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U' R' B' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' U F' R2

Maybe PB, all full solves.


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 3x3 really clicked today. Got my first sub 20 average of 12 and my second best solve ever, a 15.68.


Damn, you're barely even sub20 and you have a few sub1 BLD solves?


----------



## Noahaha (May 25, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Damn, you're barely even sub20 and you have a few sub1 BLD solves?


 
You don't need lookahead for BLD lol. If you count sighted and unsighted solves, I probably do about 5 times as many BLD solves as speedsolves in a normal day.


----------



## Ickathu (May 26, 2012)

uvafan said:


> New PB 17.69!!!! ZZ
> Reconstruction:
> Scramble: L2 D' U F2 D2 U L' F L F L2 F L R' D2 U2 B U' F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B R'
> 
> ...


 
Race you to sub20?


----------



## uvafan (May 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Race you to sub20?


 If you mean sub-20 avg of 12 then sure. It's on!


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2012)

14.727, 15.814+, 10.350, 10.668, 12.685, 14.651, 20.551, 13.059, 12.538, 10.760, 12.397, 12.575 

best avg12: 12.987 (σ = 1.58)


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2012)

3.953, 2.671, 7.483, 3.061, 3.030, 3.476, 2.870, 3.337, 3.168, 2.434, 3.213, 3.376.

ao12 = 3.216


----------



## Divineskulls (May 26, 2012)

4x4 52.05 single w/ OLL parity.


----------



## Ickathu (May 26, 2012)

uvafan said:


> If you mean sub-20 avg of 12 then sure. It's on!


 
Sweet! I was kinda just referring to sub20 avg in general, but ao12 works too. I've only had 1 (maybe 2, can't remember) sub20 ao12s before, but that was with CFOP.


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2012)

best avg12: 3.980 (σ = 0.55)

4.174, 5.041, 4.897, 3.193, 3.426, 4.594, 4.241, 4.447, 3.365, 3.460, 3.913, 3.280 

this was ortega o_______________0


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 26, 2012)

Average of 12: 3.78
1. 4.07 L R U' R' L U B' L l' u' 
2. 3.64 L B' L' U' B R U L' r b' u' 
3. (6.27) U' B' R U L' B L R' b' 
4. (1.71) L B U R U R L' U u' 
5. 5.10 R' L U R' U B L U l' b u' 
6. 3.35 U L U' L' U' B' R L' l' u' 
7. 4.11 L B R U B' R B' U l r' b' u 
8. 4.65 U' L B' R' B U L B' l r b' u 
9. 2.55 R U R' U' R L R' B' b 
10. 4.03 U' B' R' L' B' U' R L' r b u 
11. 2.29 L B' U R' U R U B' r b' 
12. 3.96 U' R' L' B L' R' U L' l r' b' u'

Wutttttt.. At 1:30 in the morning too. 

I thought about going for an average of 100 but I'm 25 solves in and just too tired. Time for bed.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 26, 2012)

8.68, 9.85, 10.51, 10.85, 9.86, 9.37, 9.69, 9.67, 9.34, (11.02), 10.72, (7.88) => 9.85

It's been a while since my last sub-10 average of 12.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 26, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nice job  , and not to offend you, but I notice you always like to mention like "if it was a __________, it could've been UWR, WR etc."


 
Yeah, I just don't like it when a few bad solves ruin heaps of good ones.


----------



## kbh (May 26, 2012)

4x4 PB's: Single, Ao5, Ao12, Ao50, Ao100

Single: 1:27.83
Ao5: 1:42.02
Ao12: 1:50.39
Ao50: 1:58.48
A0100: 2:02.09 -- still no sub 2


----------



## uvafan (May 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Sweet! I was kinda just referring to sub20 avg in general, but ao12 works too. I've only had 1 (maybe 2, can't remember) sub20 ao12s before, but that was with CFOP.


I thought you might be referring to that. How about 3 separate averages of 12, so it is measurable?


----------



## Ickenicke (May 26, 2012)

Avg50 PB: *16.68*



Spoiler



Average of 50: 16.68
1. 17.56 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 D2 U' R' D2 R' F U2 B F2 L' R 
2. 17.25 B D2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 U F R D2 B2 F' R2 U B L 
3. 16.59 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L' D' B' L F2 U2 R D B' F' 
4. 15.90 F' U2 L' B R2 L2 D B2 R D B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D' 
5. 15.52 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 F D R' B F2 D' R B' L2 F 
6. 15.63 R' D2 R F2 U2 L B2 F2 R F2 L' B L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B' R F2 
7. 15.41 R2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 D' B' D' L2 B L' U' R2 B D' F 
8. (44.29) F2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F R U' B R' D' B D R2 D 
9. (13.79) D U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R B F U L' F' U B2 L2 B' 
10. 14.53 B U2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 U B' R B2 D2 F' D R' B2 R2 
11. 17.51 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 U' B2 U' L B' D B2 L2 D F R D F2 
12. 15.29 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 L R2 F' L2 U2 R D U' R F U 
13. 15.42 L' F2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R2 D2 R' D' F R U2 L B L' R2 U' L 
14. (13.94) B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 L' F' D U B2 L2 F' L F R 
15. 15.75 R2 F R U2 D' R2 B2 U' F L' U' F2 L2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 
16. 14.78 R2 B2 F U2 F' L2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U L D L2 R B2 D2 U' F' L2 
17. 18.02 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B L' U R2 D' F2 D2 L' U B2 
18. 15.35 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R D' U2 R F R D' F' D' 
19. 16.84 D' B U R2 U2 R' F' R2 B' R' F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U 
20. (25.77) R2 F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R' U L D F2 U B' F U F 
21. 17.67 L2 F2 U' D' B D2 B' R' B U2 D R2 L2 B2 U' D' R2 U R2 
22. 15.02 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D' L F U B2 L2 B' F R2 U' 
23. 16.23 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 B U F2 L U R2 D' B' D' R 
24. 18.43 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 F' D L2 U' L' U2 F R U B' U2 
25. 15.21 R B' R L' B' R' U D' R' D2 B U2 R2 B D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 
26. 17.05 L2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 F U2 F U2 B2 U' F2 D B F2 R U' L' B F 
27. 16.11 U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F L' B' L D U' B F2 R' 
28. 14.89 R' D2 R B2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 R2 U2 F D U' R' D R2 F2 D' R F' 
29. (23.87) L2 B2 D U R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 F' L' R2 B' D2 U L2 B' U 
30. 18.61 F2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B U' R D B2 D' R D U L B' 
31. 16.67 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R F2 R B U R' D U2 R U F' L' R2 
32. 18.06 B L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 R' B D' B2 U B F' D' R' U2 
33. 16.98 F2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 U' F D L' F2 D' L' B' D2 U' 
34. 17.62 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 D' L' B' D2 R' B L F' L2 R 
35. 18.28 R' F U2 D' B' U2 B' U' R F U2 R D2 L F2 D2 R D2 R2 U2 L 
36. 15.10 R' U' L F' B R U F B2 U' R U2 B2 U2 D2 R' U2 D2 R' B2 R 
37. 16.60 F' R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B' F2 D2 F L' U B2 L' F' L B F R' 
38. 17.76 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D' R' F L D U F U' L' B' U' 
39. 15.02 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 B R2 F U B' U B' R U L D2 R' F 
40. 19.00 F' L D B L2 U' B' R B D F D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 B' 
41. 17.60 D2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U' B' U' F' R' B' F2 U' F2 D' F 
42. 18.08 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D U' L' B' L2 D2 R F' D F2 U2 B' 
43. 19.19 F' U F' L2 D' R U B' L2 F U2 D2 L' F2 L F2 R U2 F2 L U2 
44. 16.59 U D F' D2 B' R L D' B U2 F2 U2 R L B2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' 
45. 15.26 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B D2 F' R F' U' B' F2 U2 R2 
46. 18.14 B D' B D2 L2 B2 R' F U' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' B' U2 D2 B 
47. 16.50 D2 L U2 F' U' B R' D' F2 L F R2 F' L2 B R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 
48. 18.08 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B L2 U B U2 R F D B L' D' B2 
49. 16.99 U L2 R2 B2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 U B D' L U2 L2 F2 R U L' 
50. (14.50) U' B2 U2 R' F2 D R' D' B' R' U2 R F2 L' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## Tao Yu (May 26, 2012)

qcube 2x2

(4.339) 3.837 2.445 2.498 (2.329) => 2.927
3.313 5.037 2.682 3.538 (7.927) 4.339 3.837 2.445 2.498 (2.329) 4.797 4.31 => 3.68

using fridrich and cll


----------



## emolover (May 26, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> qcube 2x2
> 
> (4.339) 3.837 2.445 2.498 (2.329) => 2.927
> 3.313 5.037 2.682 3.538 (7.927) 4.339 3.837 2.445 2.498 (2.329) 4.797 4.31 => 3.68
> ...


 
Why not with Guimond?


----------



## Tao Yu (May 26, 2012)

emolover said:


> Why not with Guimond?



2 bar PBL and separation too awkward on sim :/


----------



## kbh (May 26, 2012)

First sub 20 Ao100 done!  19.97


Times:



Spoiler



17.19, 22.47, 19.77, 19.02, 21.29, 18.50, 17.05, 19.74, 17.36, 17.48, 16.12, 22.17, 22.57, 20.77, (15.83[PLL Skip]), 22.67, 20.47, 21.77, (12.95), 23.58, 19.43, 21.75, 16.57, 17.89, (23.63), 21.38, 19.67, 21.81, 19.58, 22.23, 20.60, 18.26, 20.54, 18.58, (24.74), 19.12, 18.94, 21.92, 21.68, 19.78, 17.23, 21.65, 20.80, 19.30, 18.15, (25.83), 19.70, 19.86, 21.47, 18.83[OLL Skip], 22.16, 21.72, (26.65), 20.26, 18.20, 22.27, 21.21, (26.00), (16.07), 18.51, 20.18, (15.53), 18.78, 20.11, 21.54, 16.15, 20.65, 23.22, 18.59, 17.59, 20.25, 19.23, 23.17, 18.75, 18.88, 20.07, 22.41, 19.69, 18.59, 19.96, 19.40, 19.31, 20.20, 22.05, 21.35, 18.76, 18.53, 21.38, 21.71, 19.10, 18.76, 21.53, 19.44, 19.73, 19.41, 19.29, 20.68, (14.60), 17.61, 20.10


----------



## FinnGamer (May 26, 2012)

Got my first alg sub 1  M2 u M' u2 M' u M2


----------



## Ickathu (May 26, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I thought you might be referring to that. How about 3 separate averages of 12, so it is measurable?


 
Alright, it's on. I've had 3 sub20 singles with roux, but my best ao5 is 23.68. My best ao12 is 25.65, so I think you're winning based on average. I'm at like 26-28 in general, you?

Edit:
Speaking of which, 
18.87 PB
U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U F2 U' R2 F D' B L2 F' D' R' F' R2 U 



Spoiler



y
L' D2 B L U L' 
U' R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R U R' M' U2 R U' r'
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
M' U' M' U2' M' U' M'
M2 U' M' U2 M U M2 U2 M2
51 (52? I can't count) moves STM


----------



## emolover (May 26, 2012)

WOOT PB average of 5 and PB single for 4x4.

Average: 55:75

53.14, 59.33, 55.37, 47.77, 58.74


----------



## Jaycee (May 26, 2012)

emolover said:


> WOOT PB average of 5 and PB single for 4x4.
> 
> Average: 55:75
> 
> 53.14, 59.33, 55.37, 47.77, 58.74


 
WUT

WUT

WUTWUTWUT

Method?


----------



## FinnGamer (May 26, 2012)

1. (1:01.20) L2 B' R2 B U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 U R2 B2 U B' L D' R' B2 D' 
2. 1:01.91 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F' L' R2 B2 D2 U' R' B U2 
3. 1:01.70 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B F L' D B2 R' D' R2 B2 
4. (1:01.92) L' F2 R' F B' R2 L F' U' R2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 D2 L' 
5. 1:01.90 B U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U L B D2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 R2 
Standard Deviation of 0 

Sadly, I still suck at OH


----------



## Ickathu (May 26, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 1. (1:01.20) L2 B' R2 B U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 U R2 B2 U B' L D' R' B2 D'
> 2. 1:01.91 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F' L' R2 B2 D2 U' R' B U2
> 3. 1:01.70 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B F L' D B2 R' D' R2 B2
> 4. (1:01.92) L' F2 R' F B' R2 L F' U' R2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 D2 L'
> ...


 
Break your non-OH hand, then be forced to do nothing but OH for 3 weeks. It got my average from 1:20 to 50-55. I could've gotten lower, but after it gets kinda boring. I did 90+ solves a day after the first few days when I just built up hand strength. I think my record was 135 in a day. It was a lot...


----------



## emolover (May 26, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> WUT
> 
> WUT
> 
> ...


 
LOL it's just reduction pairing up 4 single edges then doing two triple pairings.


----------



## uvafan (May 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Alright, it's on. I've had 3 sub20 singles with roux, but my best ao5 is 23.68. My best ao12 is 25.65, so I think you're winning based on average. I'm at like 26-28 in general, you?
> [/spoiler]


In general, I'm at about 28 (or maybe a little over). So I think that I'm winning based on best ao12, but you're winning based on overall and best ao5 (mine is 23.81). Good luck!


----------



## emolover (May 26, 2012)

I think I am going to switch to Roux. Here is my PB average of 12 I just did. 

Average: 22.83

24.84, 28.81, 19.84, 21.06, 24.59, 22.78, 20.39, (18.97), (34.39), 22.67, 19.89, 23.41


----------



## FinnGamer (May 26, 2012)

53.18 OH single with PLL skip


----------



## Sillas (May 26, 2012)

I filmed a semi decent one handed solve, noobed at H-perm though.


Spoiler


----------



## Robert-Y (May 26, 2012)

11.416 for JJ's simpleswop game (3.5 lines per second)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17026863/Swop/SimpleSwop.swf


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2012)

Sillas said:


> I filmed a semi decent one handed solve, noobed at H-perm though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
I did that for Z-perm on a 1:35.xx official feet solve :fp


----------



## Ickathu (May 26, 2012)

emolover said:


> I think I am going to switch to Roux. Here is my PB average of 12 I just did.
> 
> Average: 22.83
> 
> 24.84, 28.81, 19.84, 21.06, 24.59, 22.78, 20.39, (18.97), (34.39), 22.67, 19.89, 23.41


 
"Forever CFOP"?

No, but seriously, cubing is a lot more fun with Roux, plus there's so much flexibility in the method. Less restrictions, like CFOP, mean less turns and faster solves with practice.


----------



## ottozing (May 27, 2012)

46.973 4x4 yau single


----------



## emolover (May 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> *"Forever CFOP"?*
> 
> No, but seriously, cubing is a lot more fun with Roux, plus there's so much flexibility in the method. Less restrictions, like CFOP, mean less turns and faster solves with practice.


 
Can't stand it anymore and I just do not get better no matter how much I practice.


----------



## Alcuber (May 27, 2012)

wtf

Best Average of 12: 5.99
Best Time: 4.57
Worst Time: 7.69
Standard Deviation: 0.7 (11.3%)

1. 5.77 L R U' L' U R L R L' U' L B' r l b 
2. 6.39 L U R L' R U' R U' R' L R L' R L' B u r' l' b' 
3. 7.12 L' R' L' R' L' U R' U R U R' U u r' b' 
4. 4.87 L R U' L' U R L R L' U' L' B' u l 
5. 6.22 L U' R L U R' L U L' U' B L' B' L' U R u' l b' 
6. (7.69) L B' L R B L R B' R' B R' U' R L r' l b' 
7. 5.91 R U R L' U' R L U' L' U L U' R U R' L' B l 
8. 5.52 L U L' U' L' R U' R' U R' L R U R' L' B' r' 
9. 5.20 L U L' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B' u' r' l 
10. 6.94 U R' U' L' R L U R U' R L R L' U L' r' l' 
11. 5.93 R L' U L U' R' L R B' R L B L R U' L' u 
12. (4.57) R L U' R' L' R' L R L' R' L u' r' l b 

This new pyra, damn

NVM I rolled the 5.77 with a 4.86 

Ok, two solves later I get 4.35 wth? lol

Rolled to 100, sub-7! 



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 6.87
Best Time: 4.35
Worst Time: 13.31
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (20.9%)

1. 6.39 L U R L' R U' R U' R' L R L' R L' B u r' l' b' 
2. 7.12 L' R' L' R' L' U R' U R U R' U u r' b' 
3. 4.87 L R U' L' U R L R L' U' L' B' u l 
4. 6.22 L U' R L U R' L U L' U' B L' B' L' U R u' l b' 
5. 7.69 L B' L R B L R B' R' B R' U' R L r' l b' 
6. 5.91 R U R L' U' R L U' L' U L U' R U R' L' B l 
7. 5.52 L U L' U' L' R U' R' U R' L R U R' L' B' r' 
8. 5.20 L U L' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B' u' r' l 
9. 6.94 U R' U' L' R L U R U' R L R L' U L' r' l' 
10. 5.93 R L' U L U' R' L R B' R L B L R U' L' u 
11. 4.57 R L U' R' L' R' L R L' R' L u' r' l b 
12. 4.86 U R U L R' U L' U L' U' L U' L B' l' b 
13. 7.33 R' U L' R' U' L R L' U' L U R U' L' u' b' 
14. (4.35) L U' R U R' L' R U R' U R U R' U' R L B u b 
15. 6.28 L U R L U' L R' U' L' B' U' B U' L U B r l' b 
16. 9.89 L U' R' U R L' R U' R L u' r 
17. 10.25 R L R U R L' U' L' U L R U' R' U' B u' r' l' 
18. 7.71 L R U' L' U R' L B L B' L U' R' L' B r' l 
19. 9.08+ R' L' U' R' U L R' U' R U' R' L u r l 
20. 6.96 R L' U L' U' L' R' L' U B' U B L U R L' B' u r l' 
21. 6.03 R L R' L' R U' R' L' U' L U L r l b' 
22. 4.66 U' L R U L U L' R' L' U' L' l' 
23. 6.99 R' L' R' L B U B' U R' U' R l' b' 
24. 8.16 R' L' R L U' R L u r' l' b' 
25. 5.32 R' U' R U R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U R L B u r l 
26. 4.84 R' L' U L' U' R L' B' U' R' U R B L 
27. 8.03 L' R U L' U' L' R' U' R B U B R B R U' R u' r' l' 
28. 7.07 L U' L' R' U R U' R B U B R B R U R' u' r l' b' 
29. 8.10 R U R L' U' R L U' L' U L' R' L' R U R' L' B' l' 
30. 6.74 U' R U' L U' R' L' R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U' R L B u' r l' 
31. 7.60 L R' U L U' L R L' B' U' B U' L' u' r l b' 
32. 9.76 R U L U' R' L' U' R U' B U' B' R' U R L B' u r l b' 
33. 6.10 L U R L' U' R' L' B L' B' L' U' L' B' l' b' 
34. 6.72 L' R U L' U' L' R' U' L R' L' R' U R' U' R L' B' u r' l 
35. 5.91 L R' U L' U' R U L U' R U' R' U L' R L' B u l' 
36. 6.57 L B L B' L U B u' r l' b 
37. 6.50 L R U' L U L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U u' r l' 
38. 8.01 U L U' L' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' B u r' l 
39. 5.04 R' L U L' U' R L' U L R U' R' U' B u' r l' b' 
40. 6.81 U' R U' L U' R' L' R B U B' U R' U L B' u r b' 
41. 6.75 L' R' U' L R U R U R' U R U R B' r' l' b 
42. 7.54 R' U' L' R L' U B L B U B r b 
43. 6.85 U' L R U R' L' U R B U B' R' U R' B' u r' l 
44. 5.10 R' U L' R L U' L' R U' R' U R' L R U' L' u' 
45. 7.74 U' R L U R' L' U' L' U L U L' U' L U L' u' r l' b' 
46. 5.90 L U R L' R U' R U R B U B' R' U' R B u' r b' 
47. 8.62 R L' U L' U' L' R' U R B U' B' R L' B' r l' b' 
48. 7.62 L R U' L' U R' U' L' U L U L' U' L' B' r' l' b' 
49. 6.16 L' R' U' L R U B' U' R' U R B U r 
50. 9.16 U R L' R U' R L U R' L R L' R L' B' u' r 
51. 9.49 U R L' R U' R L U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U B' u' l' 
52. 8.21 U L' R' L U' R L R' B L B u' r' l' 
53. 7.13 L U' L R' U B L' R' B' R' B' u' r' b' 
54. 8.94 L U' R' U' R L' U L' B' U' B U' L U' L B r l' b' 
55. 11.53 L R' U' R U R U R' U' L' R L' B u l' b' 
56. 6.54 L' R' U R' L U' R' U L' U L R L' B r l 
57. 7.88 L U' R' U R L' U' L R' L' R U' L B u r' 
58. 9.03 R U L' R' L U' R' L' U' L U R U' R B u' r' b 
59. 6.85 L U' R' U R' L' R' U' L R' L' R' U R L' B' r b 
60. 7.22 R' L' R L R U' R' L' U' L U' R' B r' l' b' 
61. 5.47 B R L' B' L R' L' B' U' B U' L U' R' L' B u' r' l 
62. 6.72 L' U' L' R U L' R' L R B' R L B L' B r' b 
63. 4.73 U' L R U R' L' B' R' U' R U B U' B u' r' l b 
64. 5.73 R' L' U' R' U L R' L' U' L U' R U' R' U' L B u b 
65. 6.22 R' U L' U' R L U' L' U L R U R' U R L B u r' l' 
66. 7.13 L' R' U L U' R U' R U R' U R' L u r l 
67. 5.99 L' R U' L U' R' U R U R' U' R L' B r l b 
68. 5.91 R U' L U R B L B' L R' L B' u r l' 
69. 7.61 L' U' L' R U L' R' U L' U L U' R U R' U' u' r' l' b' 
70. 8.97 U L R' U' R L' U R B U B' R' U' B u r' l b 
71. 7.60 L R' U' L' R U R L u' r' l' b 
72. 7.48 L' R L' R' L' U' L' U L R U R' U' L r b' 
73. 7.72 B R L' B' L R' U L R' L' R U R L r b' 
74. 7.38 L' R' L' R' L' R' U R' L R L U' L U' R' L' B u' r' l b 
75. 9.63 R L' U L U' R' U R U' R' L' U' L U' R L B r' l 
76. 6.85 L U' L' R' U R U L R L U' L' R' L' U L B' u r b 
77. 6.01 U' L R' U' R U' L' U L' U B' U B L U R u' r 
78. 6.44 L U L' U' L B L B' L U' R' B' r' l b 
79. 6.66 L R U' L U L R' L R' L B' u' r l b' 
80. 6.07 L R' U' R U L' B' R' U' R U B R' u' r' l' b 
81. (13.31) U' R L U R' L' U' R U' B U' B' R' U L B u' r b' 
82. 7.63 U L' R' U' L R U' R B U B' U R' U' B' u' r l 
83. 7.15 L R U' R U R L' U R U R' U R' u' r l b' 
84. 6.51 R' U' R L U L' U' L' B' U B L R' L' B' u r 
85. 6.04 L' U' L' R U L' R B' R' B R' U' r' b' 
86. 5.27 R' L' U L' U' R' B' R L B L' B b' 
87. 4.75 L' R' L R' U R' U L' U L U B' u' l' 
88. 5.98 L U' L R' U L R U L' U L R U R' U R' L' u' l b' 
89. 4.45 L U' L' R U B' R B R U' L B l b' 
90. 5.88 R' L' U L' U' R L' U L R L U' L' R' L' U L' B' u l b' 
91. 5.03 R L U' R' L' U' L' U' L U R u r b' 
92. 9.75+ R L U L U' L U' R' L' U L U R B' u r' l b' 
93. 7.63 U R L U R' U L' U L B L B' L U R L' u' r b 
94. 6.16 L' R' U L U' R U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' R' L' B u' r 
95. 7.06 R' L' R' L R L' R' U' R L R U' R L' B u' r l 
96. 7.41 U R L' R U' R L R' L R L B' u r' l b 
97. 4.57 L U R L U' L R' U R B U' B' R' U R u r' l' 
98. 5.76 L R L R' L U L' U' B L' B' L' U R L' B' r' l' b 
99. 7.51 R' L' U' R' U L R' U' R B U B' U R' L' B u' l 
100. 4.85 R U L U' R' L' B' U' R' U R B R' B' r' b

Woohoo!

Also

Best Average of 12: 5.74
Best Time: 4.35
Worst Time: 7.69
Standard Deviation: 0.9 (15.1%)

1. 4.87 L R U' L' U R L R L' U' L' B' u l 
2. 6.22 L U' R L U R' L U L' U' B L' B' L' U R u' l b' 
3. (7.69) L B' L R B L R B' R' B R' U' R L r' l b' 
4. 5.91 R U R L' U' R L U' L' U L U' R U R' L' B l 
5. 5.52 L U L' U' L' R U' R' U R' L R U R' L' B' r' 
6. 5.20 L U L' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B' u' r' l 
7. 6.94 U R' U' L' R L U R U' R L R L' U L' r' l' 
8. 5.93 R L' U L U' R' L R B' R L B L R U' L' u 
9. 4.57 R L U' R' L' R' L R L' R' L u' r' l b 
10. 4.86 U R U L R' U L' U L' U' L U' L B' l' b 
11. 7.33 R' U L' R' U' L R L' U' L U R U' L' u' b' 
12. (4.35) L U' R U R' L' R U R' U R U R' U' R L B u b 

Solves 8-12 are 5.12 average of 5, sub-OcR :3


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 11.416 for JJ's simpleswop game (3.5 lines per second)
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17026863/Swop/SimpleSwop.swf


I got a 17 but... how are you so fast at this stuff?


----------



## 5BLD (May 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> Can't stand it anymore and I just do not get better no matter how much I practice.


 
Good boy. Good luck with it


----------



## uvafan (May 27, 2012)

New best average of 5! 23.54
(31.32), (19.82), 25.10, 24.43, 21.10


----------



## 7942139101129 (May 27, 2012)

Megaminx in *48.61* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## Robert-Y (May 27, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I got a 17 but... how are you so fast at this stuff?


 
Just practise? 

I was talking to JJ and Meep a while ago, I reckon that you might have some sort of advantage because you play stepmania/DDR/FFR w/e. You also have a high typing speed, right? I am just thinking that surely you could do as well as I can if you practise a bit more


----------



## Divineskulls (May 27, 2012)

Megaminx PB average of 5:
1:22.23, 1:13.43, (1:08.53), (1:29.47), 1:13.02 = 1:16.23

You can really see how inconsistent I am. T.T


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 27, 2012)

10.88, 10.18, 9.84, 9.20, 9.32, (11.07), 10.08, 10.48, 9.71, 9.94, (8.30), 10.24 = 9.99 avg12

life=complete

I'm going to go cry tears of joy right now

EDIT
11.26 avg100


Spoiler



11.26, 10.84, 11.60, 9.94, 12.36, 10.82, 11.87, 11.32, 11.47, 12.22, 12.10, 11.60, 13.23, 9.99, 12.01, (9.00), 11.73, 11.13, 11.39, 12.23, 13.33, 12.70, 12.74, 11.37, 11.39, (13.64), 11.00, 10.88, 10.18, 9.84, (9.20), 9.32, 11.07, 10.08, 10.48, 9.71, 9.94, (8.30), 10.24, 12.09, 10.24, 11.75, (13.91), (9.23), 10.49, 9.30, 11.40, 12.21, 10.82, (9.20), (13.50), 12.29, 11.71, 12.43, 11.12, 11.59, 10.66, 10.84, 13.41, 11.90, (13.78), 11.05, 10.20, 13.26, 12.06, 11.50, 12.64, 12.86, 13.33, 11.37, 11.09, 11.53, 11.25, 12.15, (13.67), 10.50, 11.46, 10.37, 11.12, 9.72, 11.32, 9.95, 12.35, 11.63, 11.32, 9.42, 9.79, 11.33, 12.92, 9.73, 11.12, 11.11, 11.02, 11.94, 10.83, 11.88, 11.31, 9.90, 9.45, 10.28


21 sub10s in there. Mind=blown.


----------



## 5BLD (May 27, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> 10.88, 10.18, 9.84, 9.20, 9.32, (11.07), 10.08, 10.48, 9.71, 9.94, (8.30), 10.24 = 9.99 avg12
> 
> life=complete
> 
> I'm going to go cry tears of joy right now


 
woohoo!


current avg100: 8.80 (σ = 0.62)
tonight when I document my times I'm excited to see what the avg1000 comes to.


----------



## leonparfitt (May 27, 2012)

FIRST SUB 10 !!!

1. 9.51 B2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R' F' D' U2 R2 D L (pll skip)


----------



## storebought (May 27, 2012)

pb 41.05 yeahhhhhhh broke the 45 second barrier finally!!!!!!!!!!!

ao5 46.06 broke the 1 minute ao5 barrier

on another note, i have an epic storebought that can crush all of your storeboughts


----------



## Dacuba (May 27, 2012)

Average of 50 PB + Average of 12 PB + nice average of 5 
I bet nobody will open the spoiler, cause nobody really cares 



Spoiler: session






Spoiler: Details



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.30
worst time: 18.78

current avg5: 13.38 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 11.81 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 13.11 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 12.68 (σ = 1.04)

current avg50: 13.57 (σ = 1.15)
best avg50: 13.57 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 13.57 (σ = 1.15)
session mean: 13.69





Spoiler: Individual times



10.50, 13.30, 12.68, 13.31, 13.80, 13.89, 13.95, 11.41, 14.78, 13.53, 14.18, 14.05, 16.15, 12.16, 14.35, 12.62, 14.85, 13.78, 14.56, 13.60, 18.50, 14.63, 14.66, 12.61, 14.20, 13.13, 12.92, 11.27, 13.42, 14.11, 16.64, 13.08, 13.56, 18.57, 11.34, 14.07, 13.05, 13.23, 18.78, 13.85, 12.19, 12.42, 13.29, 10.30[pll skip], 10.81, 12.59, 15.94, 12.41, 13.94, 13.62





Spoiler: Best of 12



Average of 12: 12.68
1. 11.34 R2 U' R' F2 D R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R L D2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 B2
2. 14.07 F' L' D' R' F2 D' B' R F R' F2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 L D2
3. 13.05 R' U' R2 L B R' D R2 D' F' U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U
4. 13.23 L' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' D' F' D2 U2 L B' D2 R2 D' F2
5. (18.78) B2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B D U2 L B2 R D2 U B
6. 13.85 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F' L2 R2 U F2 R B U2 F2 U2
7. 12.19 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' L' D' L R B' U F L' F
8. 12.42 B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B' U' B' F U L2 D' R' F L'
9. 13.29 U2 F U2 L2 F D2 U2 F U2 F L2 U L' F U2 B2 F' U' L F
10. (10.30[pll skip]) L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D U B2 L2 U' B2 L' R' D' F' U2 R' B' L2 D' L
11. 10.81 D B2 U' B2 D F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R' B R F' D' F2 U' F' L F'
12. 12.59 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F D L' R B2 D R' B' U L2





Spoiler: Best of 5



Average of 5: 11.81
1. 12.19 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' L' D' L R B' U F L' F
2. 12.42 B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B' U' B' F U L2 D' R' F L'
3. (13.29) U2 F U2 L2 F D2 U2 F U2 F L2 U L' F U2 B2 F' U' L F
4. (10.30[pll skip]) L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D U B2 L2 U' B2 L' R' D' F' U2 R' B' L2 D' L
5. 10.81 D B2 U' B2 D F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R' B R F' D' F2 U' F' L F'


----------



## FinnGamer (May 27, 2012)

1. 43.57 F2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D B' D2 U2 L' U2 B' L B2 L' R OH Single with PLL skip


----------



## cubernya (May 27, 2012)

First reconstruction + stats (stats took like twice as long the reconstruction itself)


----------



## vcuber13 (May 27, 2012)

Sq-1

17.77, 19.38, (27.16), 19.58, 17.93, 22.93, 24.14, *18.93, 18.86, 14.37, 21.61, (5.80)*

avg5: 17.39 (σ = 2.61)
avg12: 19.55 (σ = 2.79)

5.08 (-5,2) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (-1,4) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (6,-2)


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> I was talking to JJ and Meep a while ago, I reckon that you might have some sort of advantage because you play stepmania/DDR/FFR w/e. You also have a high typing speed, right? I am just thinking that surely you could do as well as I can if you practise a bit more


That only helps for the middle four, with the other keys in there it's a lot harder and I have no advantage. I get confused and press the wrong key a lot.


----------



## 5BLD (May 27, 2012)

Dacuba said:


> Average of 50 PB + Average of 12 PB + nice average of 5
> I bet nobody will open the spoiler, cause nobody really cares
> 
> 
> ...


 
Reverse psychology FTW
Nice avg btw


----------



## FinnGamer (May 27, 2012)

Broke my 5x5 pb by about 20 seconds with the modded SS I burrowed 
2. 163.86 (2:43.86) L2 Lw2 R2 U Uw2 Dw' F B2 Rw2 B2 D2 Lw2 R' Dw' L' F2 Bw2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 F D2 R' U2 B2 Rw' U F D L2 Rw Fw2 L2 Lw2 D2 Lw' Rw2 D Lw2 U2 Uw Lw Rw' F Fw2 L' R2 Fw Rw2 R2 Fw' L Fw2 U2 Fw2 R' U2 D2 L Bw2


----------



## PandaCuber (May 27, 2012)

1:11.34 4x4 PB


----------



## Tao Yu (May 27, 2012)

Average of 5: 10.17 grrr...another close miss...
10.23, (10.85), 10.09, 10.18, (8.48)



Spoiler



Average of 5: 10.17
1. 10.23 F2 R B' R' D L B' F D U L' B' R L2 F2 R U L R B2 F' U R2 L F 
2. (10.85) F U' F2 L U2 B' F' U L' U L2 B' D2 F' L' R F L F U' D R2 U2 B2 L 
3. 10.09 R U' F' B R2 F' L' R' U L2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 D2 R U D2 F B' R U' F L' 
4. 10.18 U F' U2 B L2 B2 F2 L R2 F D2 U' R2 U D' L2 R' D R F' B U D R2 U 
5. (8.48) D F' U2 B' L F D' L' F2 L' U2 R2 F' U B' F2 D' R F U2 D F2 D' U2 B2




I WILL NEVER GET SUB 10 AVG 5


----------



## uberCuber (May 27, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL

51.54, 51.62, 48.84, 56.61, 55.02, 50.68, 51.67, 45.09, 51.77, 55.96, 51.02, 50.80 = 51.89 avg12

Last four are 51.20 avg5. I love improvement.


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2012)

Nice, awesome to see how far you've come with OBLBL on 4x4. Do you ever use it for bigger cubes?


----------



## 5BLD (May 27, 2012)

8.93 avg1000 :3


----------



## Mollerz (May 27, 2012)

[22:32:23] <+taeng> 4x4x4 scramble #15: U r' D' L f R2 D' r' F R D r2 u2 R F u L2 U B' u' R F u B R' u2 B D2 r' u R' f' r2 U2 L2 u r2 B2 u' F2 
[22:34:27] <+Mollerz> 48.97
[22:34:32] <+Mollerz> wat

o_o


----------



## Noahaha (May 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 8.93 avg1000 :3


 
HOLY CRAP


----------



## Sillas (May 27, 2012)

Average of 12: 15.09


Spoiler



1. 15.66 R2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R' F' L2 U' L R' B D U' B' 
2. 14.40 U2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B' L2 D' L D2 L' F' L2 U F' 
3. 14.78 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L R' B' L F L' U' B' U 
4. 16.38 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F' L2 D' L' U B' F2 D L' B 
5. 15.39 U2 F R2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 B F2 R B' D' F' U' B' U' R2 D2 L' 
6. 15.08 F' L' U D' B D' L2 D R' F' B2 U R2 U2 R2 D R2 L2 U' D R2 
7. 14.85 R U F' D' F' L' F' D2 B' D' L2 F' U2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' 
8. (20.88) L' D R2 D F' R' L U' B R F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 U B2 
9. 15.50 U2 L' B D R B' L B' L U2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B 
10. 14.04 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 D R' B D2 L' B D' B' L2 B' U2 
11. (13.76) B' R B' L B' L U2 F' L' D R2 B2 D B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U2 
12. 14.82 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L U B U2 R U2 F2 D' L U


----------



## FinnGamer (May 27, 2012)

Mean: 18.31
Standard deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 14.50
Worst Time: 21.55

Best average of 5: 17.41
73-77 - (18.69) 17.55 17.31 17.38 (15.44)

Best average of 12: 17.82
18-29 - 18.96 17.28 17.80 14.55 18.27 (19.75) 19.21 18.19 19.69 16.77 (14.50) 17.52


Spoiler



1. 16.71 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' L' F' U' L2 U' R' U' F' L U
2. 17.05 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R' B2 F2 D F L B' F2 R' D2 L2
3. 19.63 F2 R2 U R2 D B2 U F2 U F2 D' R' D R D R2 F' L B' F2 D U
4. 18.02 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' F2 U' R D L' F U R2 D2 F2 R2 F U2
5. 19.59 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R D' U L' F U L F' D'
6. 18.69 L2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F D' L' U B F2 D' U2 R D2
7. 16.69 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' U L' U B R U' L' F2 R' F' R' U
8. 16.00 B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L' B2 F' R2 D' U' F' L2 D2 F' U'
9. 21.55 L2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 R' B F' R2 L2 F' D' U2 F2 L2 U'
10. 20.18 U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L F D2 L B' R D' F D2 U2 L2
11. 18.72 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' B2 L' B F R' U B' D2 F'
12. 18.53 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F' D2 U2 L D B' R D2 B2 R U'
13. 16.69 L2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' F D2 R2
14. 17.52 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 B R' U2 R' B2 L B2 U F' D R
15. 18.27 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 B U2 L' D B' F' L D R' F'
16. 20.05 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U' L B' F' R U L B D2 B2 F2 D'
17. 17.55 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B L' U' R U2 B' R F' L2 U
18. 18.96 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R F D2 L' U F' D2 R2 D' R2
19. 17.28 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' D R2 L F L' F' R F2 L U2
20. 17.80 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D L' U2 R' F U2 F U' R2 D F2 L'
21. 14.55 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' B' D2 L' D' B2 L' U2 L' U'
22. 18.27 B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F R D' F2 D L2 B' D B2 L2
23. 19.75 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 U' F' R' F' L' U B' L' B' R' L2 U2
24. 19.21 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B F L' U' B F2 R' D B2 F
25. 18.19 F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B L U L2 D L' B F' L2 U'
26. 19.69 F2 U F2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B' U R' D U2 L2 B D' F R
27. 16.77 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' L' U2 L' U2 B' L2 F D'
28. 14.50 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D L' D2 L2 F2 D2 L' U F U2 L2
29. 17.52 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U L D2 F D' R' U B U2 B' L
30. 19.65 D' B2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' D' R2 B' L B' R L2
31. 20.23 F2 R2 D U L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B R D2 B' R' L' D U B D
32. 15.77 L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R F2 U2 B R D' U R D2 F' L2
33. 17.59 U F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U B F2 U L' F' L' U' B2 F U2
34. 19.77 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R' B2 D B L' U' L' F
35. 17.84 U B2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L F' L' B2 U R' U' L' F' D2
36. 18.15 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L' U R F' L' F2 U R
37. 15.91 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D U' B2 U2 B' L' D2 F' U' B2 L' B2 F2 R2 U'
38. 19.31 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 B U' L' D' B2 U L U2 B2 F U
39. 18.75 D B2 D U R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U' F U R2 U2 R' D2 L' B' F' L U
40. 18.93 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' F D2 R' B2 L B' F2 D R' B U'
41. 18.71 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' B U R' B L' U2 B U' B' U'
42. 17.25 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U R D U' F' R' D' B F2 D R' U
43. 18.03 D' U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' L' U F U' R' L' B' R' U'
44. 19.81 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U L D B D' U B L' B F L' U2
45. 18.61 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D R F' U2 L B2 U' F' D B R2 F
46. 18.02 F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' B' R F U2 R' U F' U2 F' D'
47. 19.08 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U F2 R D F R U F R D' B' F2 L'
48. 17.55 D R2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U B D L F' R2 U B R' B' R' U
49. 18.59 F2 U B2 U' B2 D' B2 U F2 D' F' L2 B' U' L' U' L2 D' R' L' D'
50. 18.53 B2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 D L' B' U2 L' D' L F' U2
51. 17.09 U B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D F D R' D2 U R B F R B2 R
52. 17.25 D B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L U F2 L F R B2 U
53. 18.27 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 L B2 U' B R' D' B2 R B2 L'
54. 17.61 R2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F U' R D2 B' F2 R U B2 D U
55. 19.83 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F R' L' U2 B' D U' B F' U2 L' U'
56. 18.47 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 F' B2 D R2 U2 B' L B U' B
57. 17.27 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L D' B L B' L B D' F2 U'
58. 19.78 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F D F2 L' D U2 R' L2 D' B' D2
59. 20.72 L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B L' U F L2 B D R' U' B2
60. 20.40 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B D2 F' R2 D F2 U L B' R U
61. 18.69 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' F' D F R' D U2 R2 L' D R D'
62. 18.65 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U B R2 D U2 F' L' B' D' U2 F2 U2
63. 16.15 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' D' R' B' L2 F' R' B' R2
64. 19.25 B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' L' F' D L U' F' U L' B2 R2
65. 20.16 B2 D B2 D F2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R D2 B L2 D F R' B' R' U' B2
66. 18.86 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F' L' U B' R F U B2 F2 L' D2
67. 19.96 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B U2 B2 D B D' R' L' D' B'
68. 18.77 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 L D' B' U L2 B L2 F' U'
69. 18.21 L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 U L D2 U2 B D R U' B' F' D
70. 17.50 U' L2 D R2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 F L U' F L F R U2 L' F'
71. 19.25 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' U L' F R' U L B F L D'
72. 18.27 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L' B D B2 D2 U' L' U' B U' L'
73. 18.69 U2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 U R' D2 R B' F' D L D' R D2 U2
74. 17.55 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 D2 R D U F' D' F2 L D' B F2 U'
75. 17.31 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' D' U2 F' D2 R' U' B R'
76. 17.38 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D R U2 L B L D2 B2 R2 U' L D2
77. 15.44 D2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 U R2 U' R B2 L B D2 B' D' L' B' R'
78. 18.97 R2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' D F U' R2 B2 U R' D'
79. 17.97 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 F L U2 L' F2 R L' U' F' R2 U2
80. 18.61 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U F D' B' R' B U2 B U' L2 B' D
81. 18.38 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 R U' R' L' U F2 L B' L D' U'
82. 18.91 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R' D R2 U F D R F L' B R2 U2
83. 18.44 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U F2 U' L' U' B L' U B' D2 B2 L D
84. 19.08 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R' F U' F' R2 U' L' F2 R' F L' U
85. 16.59 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D U F' L' B2 R' L' B2 L' D' U F'
86. 19.38 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B L D F' R L2 F' R B2 D
87. 19.18 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 F D U2 F L D2 F' R B L2 U2
88. 17.54 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R F' U' B2 L' D F' R F' D2 U2
89. 20.02 F2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L' U' B R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F'
90. 17.63 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R' B2 U2 R' B' U2 B2 L F' U'
91. 17.05 U B2 D2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F R' D B2 D F' R' U' B' F2
92. 18.15 U2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F' R F' L' D' B F2 L2 B2 L' F'
93. 15.03 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' B' D' B R B F2 L' B'
94. 20.22 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' U B U' R2 D' L2 B' L' D2 F2 L'
95. 17.63 D U R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R L' U' L2 D F R2 L' B' D
96. 20.22 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' U L2 U' R B2 L2 D' R U L2 B' L' D'
97. 18.21 B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 B' U2 R2 L' F2 U' B' L U R D2
98. 16.94 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B' F R U' B' R L' U' R'
99. 19.02 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F' L D R' D B' U2 B' R2 U'
100. 20.69 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F D' L B' F' D2 L F R2 D2 L


I'm on such a good run at 1 am !


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2012)

Haven't done a timed session since November, but I've been doign random turning while on my computer, etc. Kinda quit cubing. Decided to see if I'm still at my speed. 

11.97, 13.82, 13.89, 13.58, 12.46, 15.84, 11.48, 15.72, 14.56, 12.42, 13.83, 10.89, 12.36, 13.45, 14.41, 9.54[52 moves], 11.00, 14.34, 14.99, 14.95, 10.91, 13.21, 10.34, 11.93, 15.96, 12.60, 15.73, 11.62, 16.90, 12.68, 12.02, 13.99, 11.77, 11.17, 12.49, 11.30, 13.77, 11.36, 9.84[48 moves], 16.33, 12.24, 11.01, 13.21, 14.76, 11.98, 11.91, 11.76, 11.44, 13.05, 11.80, 14.78, 14.11, 13.50, 12.90, 11.73, 14.64, 13.75, 13.67, 15.08, 10.59, 11.29, 12.46, 14.29, 11.50, 11.67, 13.20, 15.48, 11.23, 11.38, 12.77, 15.88, 13.70, 11.05, 14.74, 12.35, 11.95, 14.00, 13.51, 13.48, 13.44, 12.67, 14.16, 11.48, 13.49, 12.54, 13.16, 12.95, 12.17, 11.60, 13.38, 13.10, 12.46, 14.61, 12.05, 12.22, 17.42, 12.83, 13.17, 12.16, 11.75

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.54
worst time: 17.42

current avg5: 12.72 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 11.54 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 12.77 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 12.11 (σ = 1.05)

current avg100: 12.94 (σ = 1.27)
best avg100: 12.94 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 12.94 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 12.98

2 sub10s came quick. A lot of 11s came so easily. The 15+s were just me hesitating on OLL, or just pausing too much. I don't know if it's because I haven't turned fast in a while, but my TPS feels really ridiculous right now. I'm sure it's not improved (if at all), but it just feels that way. Lookahead feels harder, in return.


----------



## soup (May 27, 2012)

New best avg. for 6*6*6 (5 and 12) here (First sub-8 avg. 5)

Newer best avg. for 6*6*6 (5 and 12) here


----------



## emolover (May 28, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Average of 5: 20.11

19.30, 17.44, 24.93, 18.71, 22.31


----------



## Julian (May 28, 2012)

OH
20.57 Ao5
22.74 Ao12


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 28, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> 10.88, 10.18, 9.84, 9.20, 9.32, (11.07), 10.08, 10.48, 9.71, 9.94, (8.30), 10.24 = 9.99 avg12
> 
> life=complete
> 
> ...


 
Awesome job, Mike! <3


----------



## Riley (May 28, 2012)

3x3 PB's! 10.66 average of 5, 12.97 average of 100 (first sub 13, beat my old pb by A LOT [13.19]), 12.74 average of 50. 11.77 average of 12 which is .03 off my pb too.


----------



## emolover (May 28, 2012)

I fully understand commutators now because of Nohaha's transitioning into 3-cycles thread. I originally thought that comms were ridged A B A' B'.

I can finally use it in FMC. I guess I could use it for blind but I am not good at that at all.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

emolover said:


> I fully understand commutators now because of Nohaha's transitioning into 3-cycles thread. I originally thought that comms were rigid A B A' B'.
> 
> I can finally use it in FMC. I guess I could use it for blind but I am not good at that at all.



Be careful though. Conjugated commutators are not always move optimal.


----------



## emolover (May 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Be careful though. Conjugated commutators are not always move optimal.


 
Yea, I realised that after I posted. Now I am staring at the BH page trying to figure out what the hell these things mean.

I guess I should change it to that I understand it better than I did before.


----------



## tx789 (May 28, 2012)

22.59 18.50 24.45 21.35 21.70 22.88 (17.41) 20.09 23.91 (28.84) 20.38 18.72

21.56 avg 12 pb

okay heres my pb mean of 100 this avg is in there


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
28/05/2012 5:37:37 PM - 7:03:43 PM

Mean: 22.32
Standard deviation: 2.94
Best Time: 14.78
Worst Time: 30.12

Best average of 5: 19.30
44-48 - (17.38) (25.56) 19.82 19.23 18.86

Best average of 12: 19.86
37-48 - 18.45 19.95 20.29 20.92 18.99 21.79 20.31 (17.38) (25.56) 19.82 19.23 18.86

1. 30.12 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D2 U' R' B L' B R F' L2 U2 B2 L'
2. 25.46 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U L F' D2 U' L2 D' B' L' U B' U'
3. 22.04 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' R U' F U' B2 D U R2 F' R' U2
4. 23.27 R2 D F2 D U B2 U R2 U' B2 R' D F' L B2 R' D R' B' F' U'
5. 25.87 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U F U L B U' F2 R L2 F R2 U'
6. 21.12 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 B U2 L F2 R D R' L2 F U
7. 25.16 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L D U' L2 F L' U2 F L2 D'
8. 22.59 D' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B' F' L' U B' L2 B F2 L2
9. 18.50 D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 R F L2 B' U' L2 D2 B' R' D' U2
10. 24.45 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D F2 D R L2 F' U R2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U'
11. 21.35 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 R D' B R U L B2 D' L U'
12. 21.70 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 B' U R D' U2 L B U2 B2 R U
13. 22.88 U' B2 U B2 F2 L2 D B2 D F D R' F' L2 D2 L D2 F2 D'
14. 17.41 D2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 R B' L2 U2 F2 D' B' D2 R D2
15. 20.09 L2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' R' B' U' B2 R' L F D2 R2 L' D'
16. 23.91 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' D R' F2 D R' D F D R L
17. 28.84 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U2 R' B R U R B D' R'
18. 20.38 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D B2 R2 F D B' R L D' R2 U' R2 F
19. 18.72 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R U R' L' U'
20. 22.81 D' B2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D L F D B' D2 B U L' D R2 U
21. 24.93 F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 D U B' R U R' B2 U2 L F R U' L'
22. 23.34 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U L' F2 D R' B F U2 F2 U' F' U2 L'
23. 26.72 D' F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D' F L B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' U
24. 18.79 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U R D' B2 U B2 L F' U' R L2
25. 20.74 U' R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 L' D F' D' F' L' D' U2 B D
26. 25.34 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 B R F'
27. 21.62 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' D F2 U B' D R F L U2
28. 21.69 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D R2 U B' U' B' U2 F' R' D' U' R B R'
29. 19.56 F2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 U F2 D R2 D2 R D B2 U' B' F R F2 D' L U2
30. 18.95 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R' F2 U' F' L2 U' B D R F' U'
31. 22.17 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B D R' U F2 U' B2 D' B R
32. 18.12 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 R' U' L' F2 R F' L2 D2 B D2
33. 23.92 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 R' F' U' B' L' U' F' U F2 L2 U2
34. 14.78 D' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B' R U2 L U R D U' L U
35. 21.60 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R U F L B' F' U2 R U R U2
36. 21.98 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R' D B R L U' B2 D' B' L' U2
37. 18.45 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L' F' R2 F L' B' L' U' B U2
38. 19.95 D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' R2 D' U2 L' U2 B L2 B2 L2 U
39. 20.29 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R U2 L D' U' L B' D' R' U'
40. 20.92 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D2 U F2 U2 L' D2 U R' F D2 U L' F R'
41. 18.99 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F D' B R U' L' F2 D' R L' D2
42. 21.79 D B2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 B L' D U' F' R2 D2 F2 R' L' U2
43. 20.31 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L F L' F2 D B2 U2 L' U2 B'
44. 17.38 R2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F D2 U R F2 R2 U2 L2 D'
45. 25.56 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 F' D' R F R2 B' U
46. 19.82 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B' D R F2 R2 U B L' D' L2 U
47. 19.23 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B D U' L U2 F' L B2 R2
48. 18.86 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D' R U2 B U2 R' F' R2 U' L2 U
49. 28.42 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 U' F L' F' R' F' U2 L' U'
50. 18.25 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F' U' L F D' R D' L2 F' L'
51. 21.07 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U F2 D F2 R2 U2 B' D' R' D' R' U' L' U R B'
52. 25.43 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R' U2 F' D2 L2 U R2 F R' F
53. 26.65 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U2 F D F L' F' D B' R' U'
54. 21.63 F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 L' D2 R' F L2 U' B2 F L D'
55. 27.11 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' F L2 B2 R' B U' F' D B2 U2
56. 21.47 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L B2 U F2 L' B R2 L F' U2
57. 23.58 U L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B F' D R L2 U L2 U' B R'
58. 25.56 U L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' F' R B' D U L B2 D R2 U'
59. 20.75 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B' R B2 D2 F D' F2 U R'
60. 22.60 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D R2 D B D' R2 L B F2 L F' R2 D
61. 25.15 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 U L B U' L D' B' F2 U'
62. 18.71 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L' F2 U' R2 L2 U B' L' F2
63. 24.14 B2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B R2 U' R2 L F' U B' R' U'
64. 20.59 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R D' F2 D R B' U' F' R' L'
65. 23.55 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' L' B' F R' F' D2 B' U F2 R' U2
66. 18.25 D L2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B L' U2 F2 D' B2 F R' L B2
67. 21.26 B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 R U F R L F D2 B2 R' U' L2
68. 20.32 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F' L' B' D R' D F2 R2 B F'
69. 18.44 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' U' R D B R2 D U B R' F2 U'
70. 22.40 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 R U' F2 D2 U L' B F' L' U2
71. 27.85 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' U' L' B2 L' D U2 L U B D'
72. 20.63 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 D' R L' U2 F' L2 U' L2 B' R' B2 L2
73. 24.60 D' L2 D R2 L2 D U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L F L2 D' F2 U' R F' L B U'
74. 29.29 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' F R' B R L' D B F D U2
75. 24.30 D U L2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' F U2 B' F2 U2 L F D U' R
76. 23.06 U R2 F2 U R2 F2 D U2 B2 U' B2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 R' F U L'
77. 22.53 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R' U B F R' B' L U2 F' D'
78. 26.26 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L' D' B' D U B U' R2 D2 R U'
79. 23.97 B2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B' R D2 B' U F' U2 R' D R' U
80. 25.18 U B2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 L' D2 B D' B2 D L B2 D
81. 21.47 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B D2 F' U B F2 L D2 R B' U'
82. 20.63 U R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B U L' F L F R F R D
83. 25.09 D B2 U F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F' D' U2 L' U L B L'
84. 21.56 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' R' F' L' U' R U' F' U L2 U' R'
85. 26.17 L2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F' U R B R D' F2 D R L D2
86. 21.09 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F' D2 R D' U' L' F2 U F'
87. 19.91 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D U R2 U' F2 U' B' R' D F' U' R' D F' R D' U
88. 23.33 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B' F2 D' B' F R2 U' R2 D2
89. 23.37 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U B F' D B2 R2 D L D2 L2 F'
90. 23.42 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' F R2 L F' U' L B' U' R D2
91. 22.04 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' F L2 D' U R B' U' F' D L U'
92. 23.38 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B F' D' B F U2 L F' U'
93. 19.95 B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' R B2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 R B
94. 22.33 D' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F D L' B R B' D2 B2 F' D2 U2
95. 21.90 U R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D L2 U R' D R F2 L2 U
96. 21.51 D' B2 U R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' D' F' U B' R' F U' L D'
97. 28.29 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R F D B2 L' U2 R' B' U' B2 F'
98. 21.04 D R2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 B' R2 D R' D' F R U' R L
99. 18.49 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D L F R' U L' F' U R D' F U2
100. 21.16 D R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D U' B' R' L B U2 B L2 B U' F D2


----------



## MadeToReply (May 28, 2012)

I got a new pb average of 12 for megaminx 
2:08.52 

2:22.17, 2:14.72, 1:51.74, 2:12.31, 2:05.94, 2:05.14, 1:54.25, 2:02.21, 2:24.75, 2:05.42, 2:17.92, 1:50.23


----------



## FinnGamer (May 28, 2012)

After yesterdays awesomeness, even more pbs.
This time single and Ao5

Rubik's cube

Mean: 18.68
Standard deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 13.66
Worst Time: 22.55

Best average of 5: 16.03
27-31 - 14.69 (19.52) (13.66) 15.47 17.93

Best average of 12: 17.74
26-37 - 18.06 14.69 (19.52) (13.66) 15.47 17.93 18.75 19.21 18.65 17.47 18.86 18.28


Spoiler



1. 17.18 U R2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R B R' L2 U' R D' R' B2 D' U'
2. 19.47 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R B D' R B' U2 L F' D' L2
3. 18.90 R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L B D' U2 B F2 D2 U' R2
4. 18.30 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R' L' B L2 F' D' L F2 U' L'
5. 17.77 D2 U' F2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' L' D U2 B' U' B' R U2 B U'
6. 19.11 B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D R2 L2 F D R' L D L' D' U2 B
7. 17.28 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' L U' R' B U' F' R U' F D U
8. 18.93 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 B U' R U2 B' D' U2 L B' U2
9. 16.13 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U L U B2 L F U F2 R2 B D U'
10. 18.75 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' R B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L' F' L' D
11. 18.25 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L' U' B D2 B2 L B2 F' R L2
12. 19.69 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U F L' D F U' R' U2 L2 B
13. 18.13 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 D B2 R2 U B' R2 U R B L' F' D B' L2 U2
14. 19.69 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' R' D B' L' D2 U' R D L' D2
15. 19.09 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R L2 F D U L2 B2 F' U B L
16. 19.34 D U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F' U R U2 F R2 F2 L2
17. 19.22 U2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U L2 D B2 L U R' L D' L2 D R' F R' U'
18. 21.04 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 B' F U L2 U2 L' D2 L D2 U2
19. 18.83 D2 R2 U F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' F D R' D2 B' F L' B U B2 U2
20. 18.83 D' L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F D B R' B F2 R D2 B' D U'
21. 18.03 D2 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R' D' B' D' U F D' L2 F'
22. 18.78 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R' U' L U B' F' U B D2 L U'
23. 20.24 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L B R2 U' R' L' B' L D2
24. 18.13 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B' L' B R B' F' L B2 F D'
25. 20.78 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F L' D B D' R' L' F L' F2 U'
26. 18.06 U2 L2 U F2 D U L2 U B2 D U' R' D' R B D2 L D F D2 F' U'
27. 14.69 R2 D L2 D R2 B2 F2 D B2 D U' R B' F D2 L U' R B L B
28. 19.52 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F R' D2 U B D L' F R B2 U2
29. 13.66 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D U' R' U L2 U2 R F R' D' L' D' U
30. 15.47 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R' B' L' U2 B2 D F' R2 F' L U'
31. 17.93 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 D L2 B L' F' L U' B2 D' B F' D L
32. 18.75 R2 U R2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L F2 U' F' L D L' F2 L B' D2
33. 19.21 D' U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F U R' F' U R2 U' R F L'
34. 18.65 D F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R' F' D R2 U' B L' D' U2 B2 F
35. 17.47 F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D L2 F' D2 R D' B F2 U2 F L2 D2 U2
36. 18.86 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U B U L F' R' L2 D2 U2 B D
37. 18.28 U R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 B U L B U' R' B2 L D R2 U
38. 20.84 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' B2 R U' F L2 B' L2 U F R2 D'
39. 18.50 D B2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F U R F2 D R2 L D R L'
40. 19.31 U' B2 D F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B' D' B' R' L2 U R D' B L2
41. 19.19 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' U' B2 F2 L F' U B D F2 U R B2 D'
42. 19.06 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F' D B L' D B L' F2 D U
43. 16.63 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F L B2 D' F2 D2 R' D' L' F2 U'
44. 16.77 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U F R' L' U' B2 U B' D R' L2 U'
45. 14.47 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 F2 R2 U R B' U2 B D2 R2 L' B' R F' U
46. 15.97 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F' U2 R' L B' L U2 L F' D F2
47. 19.94 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U B' L2 B R L2 B' L' F2 D
48. 19.65 B2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D' U2 F2 R' U' B' F' U' B2 R2 B L' U R
49. 18.72 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 D F2 D F2 R2 F' D' U2 F' U' L' D' R' L'
50. 15.88 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D R' U2 L D F L' U
51. 18.81 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F' D2 F L' B2 D' R L' D F' U
52. 19.38 F2 U R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 U' L' D2 B2 R2 D F' D'
53. 19.08 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R B D' R L F' D2 R' L' U
54. 20.20 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 L' D F U2 R F' R2 D2 B'
55. 19.61 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D F' D F L' B' D R' F L2 D2 L'
56. 19.08 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' F U' R' B F' R U' F' R U'
57. 17.83 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U L' B2 R' U' L2 B' F' D' L'
58. 18.90 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B D' L' U2 B' U L2 F2 L2 U' F'
59. 18.31 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 U' F L' B' L2 B R2 D' U B' R' D2
60. 19.65 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' L2 F' R F2 R D F L' D' U'
61. 19.80 U R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 F' L' D U2 F' R2 D F2 L F' D2
62. 19.51 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U B' R' U' R F' L U R2 D2 F U2
63. 16.44 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L F R U F' R' L2 B' L' B' U'
64. 19.06 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 B L F' D R' B U' R' U2 R2
65. 18.93 D R2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D U2 B' D' B2 F' R' B' R2 D' B2 L2 U2
66. 19.55 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' L D F2 U2 B' R2 U L2 U2
67. 16.77 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 U' F' D' F' L' B' F2 U F R2 L D2
68. 19.03 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 D F' D2 U' L D R2 D U F' U' L2
69. 17.15 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 L U F' U2 B F' L' U' F U2
70. 14.80 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 R' F R2 B' R' D R U' L' D
71. 19.88 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 U L' F2 U' B' U2 R' L2 B' U' L U'
72. 17.91 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D L2 U' R' U2 B' L2 B2 L' D F R' B' U2
73. 16.36 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L D' L2 B' F' D' L B' R2 U' L2
74. 22.11 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L B' D2 L D' F L2 F' D' R2 U
75. 20.13 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U2 R2 U' L F' R' B L' D2 F' R' D L D'
76. 16.86 D R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R' D2 U' F2 U B U' R' U' F'
77. 16.00 U' F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B' U' F2 D' F2 L' F' R D2 B' D
78. 20.56 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' L2 U' B' L B D' R U F U'
79. 21.43 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U F2 R D' L F' L2 U' R' D' R B' R'
80. 17.50 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R D2 B F' R' B2 R' D2 B' U R'
81. 21.31 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' U' R' D R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 L2 U'
82. 17.41 B2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D L F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' D L' B2 U2
83. 21.06 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F U2 B D' R' L2 U' L U2 L U'
84. 19.86 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' R' B2 L' F D F2 U2 L D' R' U'
85. 19.47 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L' D' L D' R U2 B' R' F L2 D'
86. 18.08 B2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 U F2 U' B' L' B R U R' B2 D2 U2 B L2
87. 18.16 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 R B2 F U B2 R' B' F' U2 L D'
88. 17.78 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 B' R U2 L2 D' F2 U2 F U2
89. 22.00 B2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L R2 U' B F U2 L' B U2 F2 U'
90. 18.46 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 D2 F2 R' U B2 D' L B' L2 B2 F' U2
91. 18.30 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' L F2 D2 B' U' F D' U2 L D2
92. 21.74 L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U L2 D2 L D2 U2 B' F L' F2 U' R2
93. 19.58 U' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U' F' R B' D' L' B D L F U'
94. 18.30 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 U' F U' F2 L F R' B2 U2 B' F2 D
95. 19.02 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 D L' U B' L' U R2 U' B U L'
96. 19.33 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U R F U' F' U B' R2 B' D' U2
97. 22.55 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' F' U2 L B F' D2 R' F D' U' R
98. 19.47 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 D2 R' B2 L D B' D2 L D B2 L2 U2
99. 18.53 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' L U' F' U' R' L U' L2 B' F
100. 21.22 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R F U' R' U R2 D L D2


----------



## amostay2004 (May 28, 2012)

Best session I've had in a while. The 10.84 avg100 had 2 counting 18s, the 9.72 avg12 had a counting 12. FML

stats: (hide)
number of times: 113/113
best time: 8.19
worst time: 19.74

current avg5: 11.65 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 9.03 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 10.93 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 9.72 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 10.87 (σ = 1.17)
best avg100: 10.84 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 10.93 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 11.11


----------



## PandaCuber (May 28, 2012)

emolover said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Average of 5: 20.11
> 
> 19.30, 17.44, 24.93, 18.71, 22.31


 
YAY ROUX! 

My average of 12. (Havent been seriously cubing lately)

16.42, 20.87, 16.17, 17.95, 18.52, 19.45, 17.50, 19.14, 16.84, 19.08, 15.27, 16.49
17.76 (σ = 1.25)


----------



## chrissyD (May 28, 2012)

112 Reconstructions :3


----------



## irontwig (May 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Be careful though. Conjugated commutators are not always move optimal.


 
Conjd comms are close to useless in FMC anyway.


----------



## Riley (May 28, 2012)

4x4 PB's! 56.02 avg5 (first sub 1) 57.41 avg12 (first sub 1) and 52.22 single, was about to be sub 50, but I locked up on the pll and AUF'd wrong.

EDIT: 12.93 3x3 avg100, pb again, second sub 13. Yesterday was my first, 12.97. 

And 11.75 3x3 avg12, .01 off pb. Times: 11.91, 10.98, 11.35, (13.87), 12.34, 13.39, 10.62, 11.89, (9.42), 11.89, 11.99, 11.16,
And 10.98 3x3 avg5, 2nd or 3rd sub 11 avg5. Times: (12.20), (10.25), 10.91, 11.28, 10.75,

EDIT2: Got the 12.93 avg100 to a 12.76 avg100!! and PB average avg12 too, 11.61, on cam! Rendering and uploading soon... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdxU0dBqzLc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## uvafan (May 28, 2012)

New single PB 17.14! Fullstep!
Scramble: D B' L' R2 U2 R D' L2 F2 B R' F2 B R2 F R F2 B2 L' R' D' R' U F2 L 
EOLine: U' F U F U2 L R2 D (8)
Right: R U' R U R U R U' R' (17)
Left: U L2 U L U' L' U L U L' (27)
OCLL: U F (R U R' U' x3) F' (42)
PLL:U2 y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' (54)
3.15 tps

EDIT: Also just got PB 24.65 avg of 12:
20.67, 24.26, 24.59, 24.83, 24.44, 26.70, 20.87, 27.70, 25.75, 26.70, (34.23), (18.68)


----------



## soup (May 29, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; 445.56s. See here
New best average (5 and 12) for 6*6*6 here


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 29, 2012)

First sub20 single using ZZ as OH method.

19.69 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 L' U' L B2 U' B F D' F2 U'


----------



## Ickathu (May 29, 2012)

uvafan said:


> New single PB 17.14! Fullstep!
> Scramble: D B' L' R2 U2 R D' L2 F2 B R' F2 B R2 F R F2 B2 L' R' D' R' U F2 L
> EOLine: U' F U F U2 L R2 D (8)
> Right: R U' R U R U R U' R' (17)
> ...


 
You still just have 3x3 and 4x4? I think people improve faster when they don't spending all day modding (complete disassembly and reassembly) 6x6s, doing 100+ pyraminx solves, 4x4, 3BLD attempts and a 4bld attempt in the same day...


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2012)

number of times: 35/35
best time: 17.88
worst time: 33.54

current avg5: 26.12 (σ = 2.32)
best avg5: 20.80 (σ = 0.04)

current avg12: 24.00 (σ = 2.88)
best avg12: 23.16 (σ = 2.54)

session avg: 25.41 (σ = 3.29)
session mean: 25.50

25.58, 33.54, 20.07, 26.09, 23.86, 23.45, 24.39, 27.02, 33.05, 25.18, 27.49, 24.40, 25.90, 23.52, 33.09, 29.07, 24.13, 27.19, 24.35, 21.90, 31.41, 26.39, *20.38, 26.56, 20.76, 20.84, 20.80*, 22.71, 27.18, 17.88, 24.42, 28.76, 22.81, 25.17, 33.27

These were all done with inspection mode being on(I need to work on that), and I have done probably 200 solves today.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 29, 2012)

Average: 14.07
Standard Deviation: 0.94
(13.04),	15.39,	13.25,	(16.65),	13.58

moving from guhong to alpha five dropped my pb ao5 by 1.5 seconds.


----------



## Julian (May 29, 2012)

25.13 OH Ao100


----------



## uvafan (May 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You still just have 3x3 and 4x4? I think people improve faster when they don't spending all day modding (complete disassembly and reassembly) 6x6s, doing 100+ pyraminx solves, 4x4, 3BLD attempts and a 4bld attempt in the same day...


Just 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4.  And @ second statement yes probably. How did your 4bld attempt go?


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 29, 2012)

53.12, 55.32, 1:09.45, 52.44, 53.03 = *53.82

*4x4 PB


----------



## uberCuber (May 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Nice, awesome to see how far you've come with OBLBL on 4x4. Do you ever use it for bigger cubes?


 
Well, a couple weeks ago I just came back from a few-month-long break from cubing, and since I returned I haven't really practiced anything but 4x4. One of the last couple days I did do a few 5x5 solves with OBLBL just to try it out, and got one in the mid 1:30's, but I haven't really messed with it much. After how easy that 1:3x solve felt, though, I might try it out more seriously sometime soon.


----------



## ottozing (May 29, 2012)

PB Average of 5: 11.99s

11.64s
D2 F' R' D F D2 R2 F R F L' D' B' D' F D R F' R2 D2 L F' D' B' L2
12.78s
F R' D R' U2 B U' F2 D F D F U L' F' R2 U2 R' D' F' D R U' R2 F2
9.16s
U R' U R U L D F L' F' L D L' D' L' D L F L U2 L' B' U' F2 L2
15.58s
F D R F U L U L B R B L U B U L2 F U L' B L B L2 F2 U2
11.56s
U L2 D2 F R2 F2 R U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B U F2 U2 B2 L F U L F' U'


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 29, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.49
1. 17.01 L2 D2 R' D B' U' L2 F2 R2 F' L2 D' R2 U' L U' R' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R L D2 
2. (13.17) L2 U B' L D2 U2 F2 B U' F D' L' R2 F' R2 L2 D' U' L' F' L D2 L F' D2 
3. 13.23 R U' R2 B' R' D R2 B2 R F L U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 B U' L' R' F L' 
4. (25.47) R U F2 U' R D R U D2 F2 U' D' B' R' F D' B2 D' L2 D' L F' L R' B 
5. 14.74 B2 R B L U' D F' R2 U' R2 D' L' D2 U2 R' L U R' L D' F' B R2 B2 U 
6. 14.77 D2 U2 F' B' L2 B U' D2 R' F' U2 L' R2 F U R' F' U2 B L2 R' U B2 R2 D 
7. 13.25 D' L U F2 D2 F D' R L U R' D2 B2 U L' F B' D' B' D2 U2 L' D' F' U2 
8. 15.79 B U R' L' U' L R2 D2 B2 R' U2 F L D B2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 B R' D' 
9. 13.39 L2 F2 B L2 U R' B' R L2 F D2 R D U' B2 R B2 F' L2 U2 B R' B2 U' F' 
10. 14.32 L U' B2 F' L U' R2 D' R' U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B D' F B' L' B2 F' L' D U 
11. 13.44 F B U' L D2 F2 B D' B' F2 D2 R' L B2 L U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' 
12. 14.93 D F' D' R' U B R2 B2 F' L' D B2 L B2 D' U2 B U D B2 U' R' D U F2 

Best session in a while. 13.72 average in there.


----------



## TMOY (May 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Damn, you're barely even sub20 and you have a few sub1 BLD solves?



So what ? That's pretty common I think.

2008COUR01
2010CULL01
2007BOUR01 (not officially sub-1 but he definitely has sub-1s at home)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

TMOY said:


> So what ? That's pretty common I think.
> 
> 2008COUR01
> 2010CULL01
> 2007BOUR01 (not officially sub-1 but he definitely has sub-1s at home)


 
I'm still fairly far from truly averaging sub-20 (I average about 21.5), and I've had 3 sub-1 BLD solves at home (one today - woot!). I've had 5 sub-1:10 BLD solves today out of just 20 attempts. It's been a good BLD day. Not good for speedsolving, though.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 29, 2012)

This guy was pretty fast at bld, without a sub-30 single in comp


----------



## FinnGamer (May 29, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> This guy was pretty fast at bld, without a sub-30 single in comp


 
if you look at his 3x3 averages, I'm pretty sure he does BLD on normal 3x3 too....


----------



## Godmil (May 29, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> if you look at his 3x3 averages, I'm pretty sure he does BLD on normal 3x3 too....


 
His 3x3 times were really interesting, he never had less than 2 DNF's per Ao5, and his times were barely less than his BLD ones, but surely he would have an advantage in speed given he could do the memo during inspection.
I wonder what he's doing now a days?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

Heh, how could I have forgotten: what about Mats? His PB at BLD is better than mine (55.20), but he's really not even sub-40! (Although he has had a sub-40 average in competition, his typical average is more like 42 or 43. And his average at BLD is really around 1:20 or so.) If he keeps improving much more at BLD, it will get to the point where he's actually faster at 3x3x3 speedsolve if he just blindsolves it - he's really almost there.


----------



## Ickathu (May 29, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Just 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4.  And @ second statement yes probably. How did your 4bld attempt go?


 
Eh. It was fine for a first attempt I guess. I'm watching over the recording and I found out where I messed up two edge pairs (ie 4 edges) during centers. I swapped opposites, which also probably caused some of the problems with the rest of the centers. Other than that though, I think I had 4 center pieces, 8 edges and 4 corners wrong... I don't know what happened on the corners... It _looked_ pretty close though when I pulled the blindfold off, so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## chrissyD (May 29, 2012)

2:47.51, (2:36.45), (4:05.37), 2:43.96, 2:48.30 = *2:46.59*

3x3 Reconstructions


----------



## Godmil (May 29, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 2:47.51, (2:36.45), (4:05.37), 2:43.96, 2:48.30 = *2:46.59*
> 
> 3x3 Reconstructions



Nice, are you going for Brest's record?


----------



## Divineskulls (May 29, 2012)

1:16.29 Mega avg5. Not pb, off by .06 

1:14.55, 1:14.16, 1:20.17, (1:25.51), (1:11.55),


----------



## Ickenicke (May 29, 2012)

11.50 PB single PLL skip


----------



## chrissyD (May 29, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Nice, are you going for Brest's record?


Sure  I've not gotten a sub 2 yet. Mainly because I fail at typing and I make a lot of mistakes


----------



## uvafan (May 29, 2012)

16.24 PB Single!!!!! PLL skip
Scramble: L' R' D2 B2 R L2 F2 U F' U2 F R L2 U F B' D F' R' D U F B' D' F' 
EOLine: F' D2 L' U' B R' D (7)
Left: U' R U' R' L U2 L U R' U R U' R U2 R' L U' L' (25)
Right: U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' (37)
OCLL: U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R (46)
AUF: U' (47)
2.89 tps


----------



## 5BLD (May 29, 2012)

*Green=NEW improvements to marathon solves so far... Yay I broke sub8 for avg12*
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.78 (σ = 0.11))*

*best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42*

best avg25: *8.23 (σ = 0.68)*
best avg50: *8.35 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg100:* 8.50 (σ = 0.62)*
best avg500: *8.77 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg1000: *8.83 (σ = 0.52)
*
best avg5000: *9.04 (σ = 0.58)*
*9.10 (σ = 0.60)
*


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> *Green=NEW improvements to marathon solves so far... Yay I broke sub8 for avg12*
> best time: 6.43
> worst time: 13.41
> 
> ...



HAX


----------



## Julian (May 29, 2012)

U L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R' F D U2 R B2 U2 B' U R

Saw this xxcross: y R2 U' R F U' L (FMC solution here)

@5BLD Wow.


----------



## qqwref (May 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> *best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)
> 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42*


wtf ._.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 30, 2012)

4x4 PBs!

Single: 1:16.37
Ao5: 1:24.03

(1:32.50), (1:16.37), 1:20.43, 1:23.59, 1:28.07


----------



## uvafan (May 30, 2012)

PB Avg 5 : (18.81), 26.09, (26.13), 20.18, 22.30 = 22.86


----------



## Sillas (May 30, 2012)

number of times: 311/311
best time: 11.83
worst time: 21.75

best avg5: 14.95 (σ = 0.10)
best avg12: 15.57 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 17.06 (σ = 1.40)
best avg100: 16.74 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 16.98 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 16.99


----------



## Ickathu (May 30, 2012)

Sub-10 Average of 100 for Pyraminx!!!



Spoiler



Times:


Spoiler



10.71, 7.69, 11.42, 7.61, 9.38, 12.52, 12.81, 10.74, 10.83, 7.71, 10.67, 8.43, 11.43, (6.56), 8.23, 10.74, (6.12), 10.25, (7.06), 8.19, 11.05, 9.77, 8.99, (25.31), (23.33), 9.07, 8.36, 7.49, 9.63, 9.87, 8.36, 7.18, 8.74, 9.67, 10.14, 8.42, 9.32, (5.61), 10.06, 7.87, 9.44, 9.77, 8.16, 8.19, 10.46, (6.04), 11.40, 9.33, 9.56, 10.35, 8.43, 7.43, 11.22, 7.79, 7.55, 8.83, 7.87, 10.20, 9.04, 7.42, 10.78, 7.12, 12.47, 9.83, (14.55), 13.04, 12.96, 10.38, (13.87+), 7.32, 11.06, 7.56, 8.88, 7.80, 9.28, 11.03, 9.44, 9.10, 10.22, 11.86, 11.85, 10.98, 11.18, 11.42, 12.04, 9.99, 10.57, 10.07, 10.47+, 10.14, 12.62, 9.64, 10.13, 10.17, 9.86, (DNF(1.00)), 8.89, 8.09+, 10.12, 9.47


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 10.71 L' U' B U' L' U L' B' l u 
2. 7.69 L' B' R U L' B' L' B' r' b' u 
3. 11.42 U B R' B R' B' L B' r' u' 
4. 7.61 L' U R' B L U' L' R b' 
5. 9.38 L' R B U' B L U' R L r' b' u 
6. 12.52 R U B R' B' L' R' U r' 
7. 12.81 U' L U B R L' U' B r' b' 
8. 10.74 U' R B' R U' B U' B l' r b 
9. 10.83 U' B R B U' L' R U' b u' 
10. 7.71 L R B U' R U' R' B r u' 
11. 10.67 R' L' B U L' B' U' L' l 
12. 8.43 R L R' L R B' R B l r b 
13. 11.43 B' U L R L' U' R' L l' r' b u 
14. (6.56) B' R B U B R' L B' u' 
15. 8.23 L U R B' L' U R' B l r' u' 
16. 10.74 B U L R L B U B l' r b' u' 
17. (6.12) L R' B U R U' R' B l' b' 
18. 10.25 U' B L' B L B' R' L' l' r' b' 
19. (7.06) R' U' R' U' L' U B' R' l r' b' u 
20. 8.19 L' U B U' L B' U B' l u' 
21. 11.05 R L R L U' R' U' B l r' b u 
22. 9.77 L R B' U L' U L' B' l u 
23. 8.99 U L U B L B R' L' r b' u 
24. (25.31) U L R U' L B U' R B l r b u' 
25. (23.33) U' R' U' L' R B L U' l r b' u' 
26. 9.07 U' L' U R' B U' L U' L l' u' 
27. 8.36 L' B U L' B L' U' B l' r b 
28. 7.49 L' B' R U' R L' U R' l r' b u' 
29. 9.63 U L' U' L' U' L' B' U' L' l r b 
30. 9.87 U L U' B L R' B' U' r b' 
31. 8.36 U' R' L' U B' R' L' R' l r' b' u' 
32. 7.18 U' L B' L R B' R' U' u 
33. 8.74 R L B L R' U L R' l u 
34. 9.67 U L' R B' U' B L B L l r u 
35. 10.14 U' R' U' B U' L R' L' l' r' u 
36. 8.42 U L B' R' L' B' L' R' l b' u 
37. 9.32 U' L B R' B L' U' B' 
38. (5.61) U' B' L R' U' B' L' B' 
39. 10.06 U R U' B' R' U R' L l' 
40. 7.87 U B' R' U' L U B' R l' r b u 
41. 9.44 U' L R' L R B' L R' l' u 
42. 9.77 L U R' L' R' L' U' R r b 
43. 8.16 L R B' L B' U L B' L' b' u 
44. 8.19 U' R B L U' L' B R l' r' b' u 
45. 10.46 L R U B' R L' R' L' r b' u 
46. (6.04) U R B L' U R L' R' U u' 
47. 11.40 U' L B' U' B' U' L R' l' r' b' u 
48. 9.33 R U R L' R B R U r' b u 
49. 9.56 B U L B' L' B' U L l b u' 
50. 10.35 U R U' B' U' R U' L B' r' b' 
51. 8.43 U B L' R' U' R' B U r b' 
52. 7.43 U L B' U R L' R L l r' b' u' 
53. 11.22 R L U' L R' U' R' L' r b u' 
54. 7.79 R' B U' R L' U R U r' b' 
55. 7.55 L B R B' L U B' R' l b u 
56. 8.83 U' R' U' B L R' U' L l r' 
57. 7.87 U' R L' B' R L' B' L' b u 
58. 10.20 U B U L B U L U' B l r u' 
59. 9.04 L' U' B R U' B R' U' b' u' 
60. 7.42 U L U L R B' L' U' L' u 
61. 10.78 L R' U B' U R L' U r b' u' 
62. 7.12 U L U B' L' U' B R l' b 
63. 12.47 U L' B' L R' U R' B l' b' u 
64. 9.83 R U' R B L U B' L r u 
65. (14.55) U B L' R L' R B L' l r' b' 
66. 13.04 B L' U B' U' R L B l r' b u 
67. 12.96 L' B' U' B R' U R' L' l' r' b' u' 
68. 10.38 R U' B' L' B' R B U l' r' b' u' 
69. (13.87+) L R' B L' B' L' R U' l u' 
70. 7.32 L' R' L' R B' L' R B' b' u 
71. 11.06 U L' R' U B R B U' L l' r' b' u 
72. 7.56 R U L R' B U' R L l' r b u 
73. 8.88 U L B' L' U L' B R' B l r' b' u' 
74. 7.80 L' U' L' R B L B' U' l r' u 
75. 9.28 U L U' R' L U R B' L l r b' u' 
76. 11.03 U R U L' U' B R' L' l' r' b u' 
77. 9.44 U L B U' R' B' R' U' R l b u 
78. 9.10 L' R' U B U R' B' L' l r' 
79. 10.22 R' U B R U' R B' R' l r' b' u 
80. 11.86 U R U' L' R U' B R' l' r 
81. 11.85 U' B L' R U' L' R L' l r b' 
82. 10.98 U' R' B' U L' R U' L U l' u 
83. 11.18 U' L R L B R U' R' r b 
84. 11.42 U' B' L' U' R' B' U L' l' r' b' u' 
85. 12.04 U R' U' R B' R' U R' r b' u' 
86. 9.99 U L' R' U B' U L' U l' r' 
87. 10.57 U' L' U B L R B' U r b' u 
88. 10.07 U' B U B' R U' R B' l' b' u 
89. 10.47+ U B L R L R B L' l' r b u 
90. 10.14 U B' L U R B L U B' l r u' 
91. 12.62 R' L' U' B' R L U' R l' b' u' 
92. 9.64 U L' B' R B' L U B l r' b' u' 
93. 10.13 R' B L' B' R B' L' U 
94. 10.17 L U L B' R' L U' R l r b' u 
95. 9.86 B' U' B U' L R' B R' 
96. (DNF(1.00)) B' R U B' U B' R B' r' b u 
97. 8.89 L' B U R' L B U R r b 
98. 8.09+ R' B' R U R U B' U' u' 
99. 10.12 B' L B' U' B L' U' R' l r' u' 
100. 9.47 B R' B L' U' B L' U r b u


number of times: 99/100
best time: 5.61
worst time: 25.31

current mo3: 9.23 (σ = 1.04)
best mo3: 7.78 (σ = 1.94)

current avg5: 9.49 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 7.92 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 10.15 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 8.53 (σ = 1.18)

current avg100: 9.71 (σ = 1.50)
best avg100: 9.71 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 9.71 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 9.92


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> *Green=NEW improvements to marathon solves so far... Yay I broke sub8 for avg12*
> best time: 6.43
> worst time: 13.41
> 
> ...


 
o___________________O


----------



## ottozing (May 30, 2012)

ao12 3x3 pb of 12.81


10.33s
U2 F2 R U R U F2 U' F' U2 R' F' R' F D R D B D' B U B' R D' R'
13.85s
D B' D2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U B' R' B2 U2 B2 R2 B U L2 U' L' F' R U
14.62s
D R2 D2 R' F' D' B' R' D2 L' D' L' F' D' L' D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F R
12.92s
U F R U R D F' D R' U' F' R' F' L2 U2 L U L2 F2 L2 D F' D' L' B
11.84s
U R U' F' U F D L2 U L' F' R' U F' U' F U L F D B D L B2 D'
15.97s
R U R F2 D F D L D' F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L'
11.72s
R2 D' F' R D F L U L F' U L U L F R D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L'
12.81s
F2 U2 F R U F' R2 F2 D2 F' R' B L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' L B2 U R B
12.04s
B U2 L2 U2 L B' L' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' U' R U2 L' B' L' F' U2 L F2 U2
14.85s
R' U R2 U2 R' F' U L U' L' F' D' R2 F2 R2 D' F' R F R D F U' R F
13.11s
U' F' L' B' D' B' L' D L B2 L2 B2 U' F' U' F' L' U' L' U' B' L' B' U2 B2
10.29s
L U L2 U2 L' F' L' F L U' L2 U2 F L2 F L U2 L' B' R' U' R2 B2 L B2


----------



## SweetSolver (May 30, 2012)

Got my first magic 2 days ago, didn't have a clue how to solve it. My best single so far is 2.12 seconds. Pretty good in my opinion 

EDIT: Got my first sub-2!!! 1.98


----------



## MostEd (May 30, 2012)

Learnt another subset of CMLL, 
Sune, Anti-Sune and Triple-Sune left to go


----------



## Kirjava (May 30, 2012)

1.48 OH H perm

table hax for life


----------



## RCTACameron (May 30, 2012)

38.97 PLL time attack... I think.
I think I did all the PLLs, but it seems like I must have missed on because the time seems suspiciously good - I have never had a sub-40 before.

Order: AAEHZUUTYJLRRVFNNGGGG


----------



## JianhanC (May 30, 2012)

7.38 single

B2 U' B2 D' F B' U' B' D B' F' U' B' F R F' U' F' L' R2 D R2 F2 R' D'

Inspection: y
X-Cross: F’ L’ U y L’ U L D
Second pair: R U’ R’ U’ L U L’ 
Third pair: U’ R’ U R
Fourth pair: U2 y’ R’ U2 R U’ y R U R’ 
OLL: F U R U’ R’ F’
35 turns/7.38s = 4.74 tps

Thanks Ryan for the catch. Was lagging really badly just now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> 7.38 single
> 
> B2 U' B2 D' F B' U' B' D B' F' U' B' F R F' U' F' L' R2 D R2 F2 R' D'
> 
> ...


 Add in bold, remove red.


----------



## PandaCuber (May 30, 2012)

5x5 Pb 2:27.73 
Ive been averaging 2:30-2:45


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2012)

New PB for 3x3: 40.18
Not great by any means, but considering last week at this time my best was 1:09, its good for me. I am now averaging around 50 seconds.


----------



## PandaCuber (May 30, 2012)

Prime said:


> New PB for 3x3: 40.18
> Not great by any means, but considering last week at this time my best was 1:09, its good for me. I am now averaging around 50 seconds.



You lowered your time by 30 seconds in a week. Thats really good for anybody.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 30, 2012)

wtf luckiest session ever

11.45[OLL skip], 9.65[OLL skip], 11.91, 11.44, 10.28[OLL skip], 10.45, 11.89, 11.62, (12.50), 9.83[One move cross], 11.07, (8.83)[PLL skip] = 10.96 avg12



Spoiler: scrambles



1. 11.45 B F' D R' L B2 U2 B L' R2 D2 B F' L' U2 R2 F D F2 L' R U2 F2 D B' 
2. 9.65 F2 B2 U' D B' D' L' R2 U L' U' R2 F2 R' L2 B2 U D2 B2 D2 R L2 U2 F L' 
3. 11.91 L D2 U' F B' R' L D R' F' B' R2 D' B2 F' D R L' U' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' 
4. 11.44 U2 L' B R B2 R2 B' U2 F2 R L2 U B L2 F L2 F R B D2 F2 L U' F' U' 
5. 10.28 D2 U L' R B2 D2 F2 D F' B R U F U F2 U2 B U' D2 F2 D2 B F U' D 
6. 10.45 R' B D' L2 B D R' D L B2 U2 L' F2 L2 D R2 U2 F' U R B U D R2 L 
7. 11.89 L2 F U2 L' R2 U2 L B2 F' L D B L2 R U D' L U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 F D 
8. 11.62 D' L U L' B L2 D' U' F2 D2 U' L D2 L' R2 U2 D' L2 R2 D U2 R' F' B2 D' 
9. 12.50 F2 D2 R D U2 R U F2 R2 B D' B2 L R' D F B U F U2 R2 D F2 B2 R2 
10. 9.83 U' D L' B2 D' R F2 R2 U' B L U' F2 B2 L' U R2 F D2 R' D2 B L2 R2 F 
11. 11.07 B' F2 U2 F U B2 U L2 D' U2 F' U' D F U' F' D F D2 U2 L' D' L' R' U 
12. (8.83) B2 U' B2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 U' B D2 L R F2 B L D' B D' U' B D' L2 R2 B



wtf


----------



## MTGjumper (May 30, 2012)

10.08, 9.63, 10.32, 9.70, 9.59, 10.11, 11.31, (11.40), 9.32, 9.84, (8.92), 10.02 => 9.99

Nothing too special. I'm getting them more often though


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> 10.08, 9.63, 10.32, 9.70, 9.59, 10.11, 11.31, (11.40), 9.32, 9.84, (8.92), 10.02 => 9.99
> 
> Nothing too special. I'm getting them more often though



3x3?


----------



## Ickenicke (May 30, 2012)

number of times: 11/12
best time: 28.05
worst time: 44.60

current avg5: 39.64 (σ = 5.48)
best avg5: 32.27 (σ = 3.31)

current avg12: 35.45 (σ = 5.32)
best avg12: 35.45 (σ = 5.32)

session avg: 35.45 (σ = 5.32)
session mean: 34.77

Roux


----------



## cubenut99 (May 30, 2012)

Sub 3 min on 5x5! yay


----------



## kbh (May 30, 2012)

Nice consistency?

current avg50: 18.84 (σ = 1.14)
best avg50: 18.82 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 18.86 (σ = 1.23)
best avg100: 18.86 (σ = 1.23)


----------



## FinnGamer (May 30, 2012)

45.44 OH nl pb


----------



## Kirjava (May 30, 2012)

1.37 OH H perm

bite me


----------



## Ickathu (May 30, 2012)

16.22 with CFOP.
B2 R' D2 R' B2 L F2 R D2 U2 L B' D' B' U R' F2 U' B' U' R2
The premade cross and easy first F2L were too much to resist. I did cfop instead of Roux. All of the F2L was beast.

Edit:
25.61 PB ao12
27.16, 24.29, 22.95, 24.30, 27.20, 24.81, 24.46, 27.59, 27.06, 25.19, 32.70, 24.07


----------



## Kirjava (May 30, 2012)

10.17, (7.47), 10.20, 8.90, (DNF(12.02)), 8.68, 11.35, 9.18, 9.22, 10.07, 11.34, 8.76 = *9.79 avg12*

-longest time taken to achieve sub10
-wtf consistancy
-fukken roux


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> 10.17, (7.47), 10.20, 8.90, (DNF(12.02)), 8.68, 11.35, 9.18, 9.22, 10.07, 11.34, 8.76 = *9.79 avg12*
> 
> -longest time taken to achieve sub10
> -wtf consistancy
> -fukken roux



onice.


----------



## Escher (May 30, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> 10.17, (7.47), 10.20, 8.90, (DNF(12.02)), 8.68, 11.35, 9.18, 9.22, 10.07, 11.34, 8.76 = *9.79 avg12*
> 
> -longest time taken to achieve sub10
> -wtf consistancy
> -fukken roux



<3 <3 <3


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2012)

21.24

23.87, 20.18, 20.86, 21.95, 18.77, 27.88, 17.98, 23.19, 25.03, 20.33, 18.50, 19.75


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2012)

Just decided to do 1 random qcube solve.







edit: WAT next solve 7.72 

First time getting 2 sub 8s in a row


----------



## leonparfitt (May 30, 2012)

PB avg5 - 13.50
PB avg100 - 15.97 first sub 16

9.96 second sub 10 first full step sub 10 !!!!


----------



## uberCuber (May 30, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL

41.23 sniggle

49.47, 48.84, 49.75, (53.48), (47.68) = 49.35 avg5

49.47, 48.84, 49.75, 53.48, (47.68), (56.70), 51.22, 48.46, 49.21, 51.20, 52.73, 51.47 = 50.58 avg12


"Finally" sub-50 avg5.  
Now, for sub-50 avg12...


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 30, 2012)

4x4 single pb - 46.44 
also had OLL parity

edit
(46.44), 54.27, 49.55, 55.09, 56.38, 49.68, 1:02.67, 52.20, (1:07.88), 46.63, 1:01.37, 1:02.02 = 54.99

Could've had a much stronger ending. This might be my first sub 56, no idea.


----------



## Ickathu (May 30, 2012)

PB ao12
25.37
(22.95), 24.30, 27.20, 24.81, 24.46, 27.59, 27.06, 25.19, (32.70), 24.07, 25.48, 23.56


----------



## Rpotts (May 31, 2012)

Yay for Kirjava and 5BLD sub10'ing (sub8'ing) roux! 

Congrats guys.


----------



## Mikel (May 31, 2012)

I consider this an accomplishment, as well as something cool! I have been to 5 competitions so far, and each one has been in a different state in the U.S! These include, Iowa Open 2011, Dixon Open 2011 (Illinois), Minnesota Open 2011, Indiana 2011, and Kansas Cube Off 2012. I'll be going to Dixon Open 2012, so my streak will end, but it is quite neat. I wonder if anybody has this but with countries or continents?


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2012)

*best avg5: 19.41 (σ = 0.96)*
best avg12: 20.70 (σ = 2.05)

19.83, 23.11, 21.44, 17.10, 22.66, 21.41, 26.59, *23.25, 19.06, 20.49, 17.08, 18.67*


----------



## RNewms27 (May 31, 2012)

First LL skip! 15.72. Put a pair in the wrong slot of course.


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2012)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.95
worst time: 33.82

current avg5: 21.11 (σ = 1.46)
*best avg5: 19.41 (σ = 0.96)*

current avg12: 21.25 (σ = 1.88)
best avg12: 20.06 (σ = 1.70)

current avg50: 22.21 (σ = 2.62)
best avg50: 22.21 (σ = 2.62)

22.82, 17.57, 25.14, 23.87, 28.33, 24.72, 20.26, 25.11, 31.86, 23.20, 28.42, 21.70, 23.54, 16.95, 24.25, 25.62, 21.57, 22.33, 17.66, 22.26, 24.90, 24.85, 22.58, 19.83, 23.11, 21.44, 17.10, 22.66, 21.41, 26.59, *23.25, 19.06, 20.49, 17.08, 18.67*, 21.18, 27.54, 19.72, 18.20, 23.15, 20.86, 21.55, 17.68, 21.66, 33.82, 22.77, 20.01, 19.26, 24.46, 20.54


----------



## soup (May 31, 2012)

New best for standard cube; 64.34s (broke previous by only 0.39s). See here

Road to sub-1 continues.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 31, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I consider this an accomplishment, as well as something cool! I have been to 5 competitions so far, and each one has been in a different state in the U.S! These include, Iowa Open 2011, Dixon Open 2011 (Illinois), Minnesota Open 2011, Indiana 2011, and Kansas Cube Off 2012. I'll be going to Dixon Open 2012, so my streak will end, but it is quite neat. I wonder if anybody has this but with countries or continents?



My first 6 were in different states, hah. Good post for the 'Odd WCA Stats' thread.


----------



## soup (May 31, 2012)

Sub-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 57.91s


----------



## PandaCuber (May 31, 2012)

16.97 CFOP PB. I saw an easy xcross and the rest easy.


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 16.97 CFOP PB. I saw an easy xcross and the rest easy.


 
You're not switching are you?


----------



## PandaCuber (May 31, 2012)

emolover said:


> You're not switching are you?


 
No, I just scrambled it and I saw that the roux solve would be wayyy too easy so I gave CFOP a try. Roux<3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 31, 2012)

LOLWAT Ao12 PB: 16.07

13.84, 17.21, (19.81), 13.25, 15.54, 19.51, 15.23, 17.64, 19.76, 13.52, 15.24, (13.09)

Extremely inconsistent, so I didn't really feel too accomplished about it. Three 13s in there though, so that was cool 

Edit: Ao5 PB as well! Awesome!

13.52, 15.24, (13.09), (20.48), 14.93 = 14.56

Also, 4x4 PB: 1:27.27.


----------



## chrissyD (May 31, 2012)

Yay improvement 

number of times: 110/110
best time: 10.68
worst time: 16.58

current avg5: 13.74 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 12.47 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 13.63 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 13.19 (σ = 0.82)

current avg100: 13.82 (σ = 0.94)
*best avg100: 13.80* (σ = 0.96)


----------



## ottozing (May 31, 2012)

did my first 8 reconstructions today


----------



## megaminxwin (May 31, 2012)

14.63 on this:

R B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R' U L2 B' F R' D'

For comparison, I average 23-25. Dear god.

EDIT: I can't for the life of me remember how I did it, but I do remember that you start on green (scramble white top green front), there are two three move F2Ls in a row, 6 move T OLL and an A-Perm. Very lucky.


----------



## MadeToReply (May 31, 2012)

1:45.96 Megaminx solve
Finished the pll with an alg i found by turning randomly


----------



## chrissyD (May 31, 2012)

Did another 100 solves. moar improvement :3

number of times: 200/200
best time: 10.50
worst time: 16.58

current avg5: 13.88 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 12.47 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 13.49 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 13.10 (σ = 1.30)

current avg100: 13.77 (σ = 0.96)
*best avg100: 13.65 *(σ = 1.01)

current avg200: 13.82 (σ = 0.97)
best avg200: 13.82 (σ = 0.97)


----------



## Ickenicke (May 31, 2012)

Have been playing around with Roux this week

best avg5: *27.10*
best avg12: *29.07*


----------



## 5BLD (May 31, 2012)

Nice, keep going... Roux is getting so much more popular... Is this good or bad i wonder...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Nice, keep going... Roux is getting so much more popular... Is this good or bad i wonder...



It's good.

Accomplishment: Roux 11.72 single, full LSE skip LOL!!!!!! After F2B, F2L was solved and I got a full LL case that I happened to know.

R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F' U' L' D' U' B2 F2 L U' B


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 31, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Nice, keep going... Roux is getting so much more popular... Is this good or bad i wonder...


 
Well, the more people that use it means the higher chance of *****s who use it and make the rest of us look bad. But then there's also more people like you who make us look good. So, we pretty much become more like the userbase of CFOP.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Well, the more people that use it means the higher chance of *****s who use it and make the rest of us look bad. But then there's also more people like you who make us look good. So, we pretty much become more like the userbase of CFOP.



I'm curious as to what ***** is. Oh wait thats right speedsolving censors ïdiot for some reason lol.

Accomplishment: 20.03 average of 12 on video, 13.61 sniggle. The average of 12 was sub 20 right until the last solve.


----------



## Ickathu (May 31, 2012)

PB ao5
22.68
24.79, 21.32, (21.12), (25.62), 21.93


----------



## Ickenicke (May 31, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Is this good or bad i wonder...


 

Good

I think that roux is going to be the most used method in the future, and then will people understand that CFOP is stupid


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 31, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Good
> 
> I think that roux is going to be the most used method in the future, and then will people understand that CFOP is stupid


 
Or maybe it will be good because people will realise that different mathods can be just as good, and people will actually start choosing for themselves what method to use, instead of going with one that people say is the "fastest" or "best".


----------



## Ickenicke (May 31, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Or maybe it will be good because people will realise that different mathods can be just as good, and people will actually start choosing for themselves what method to use, instead of going with one that people say is the "fastest" or "best".



Of course, I wonder what will happen to that if the WR would be broken with roux.


----------



## chrissyD (May 31, 2012)

31.43, 40.24, 38.45, 51.51, 38.36, 39.22, 57.58, 45.91, 38.75, 45.93, 35.96, 39.02 = 41.34

lolroux


----------



## uvafan (May 31, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> PB ao5
> 22.68
> 24.79, 21.32, (21.12), (25.62), 21.93


Nice job. I just got PB averages of 5 and 12: 
21.84, 26.87, 28.95, 24.51, 25.12, 24.02, 22.58, (31.79), (18.62), 26.83, 21.12, 21.53 = 24.33
(18.62), (26.83), 21.12, 21.53, 25.85 = 22.83

So now you're beating me by .15 seconds in ao5 but I'm up by 1.04 in ao12. We're both improving fast though.

EDIT:
Just got 21.29 average of 5. Came out of nowhere.
21.33, (27.64), (20.30), 20.51, 22.04


----------



## Ickathu (May 31, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Just got 21.29 average of 5. Came out of nowhere.
> 21.33, (27.64), (20.30), 20.51, 22.04


 
Darn it...
I'm practicing tons of LSE (L6E or LSE?) because 5Bld and Panda both agree that that is my weakest point in Roux. I'm going to record some averages of that later and they're gonna help me out. Right now I just trying to make it flow as best as possible. Hopefully I can shave my average from 8.5 to 6.

8.97 ao50. I did the first 25 smooth and slow, got a 8.58 mo25, I did the second 25 fast and choppy, got a 9.79 mo25. My best mo25 was also the smooth+slow turning one.

10.02, 7.93, 8.01, 7.46, 7.89, 11.01, 8.23, 9.18, 7.40, 6.78, 8.62, 8.15, 9.09, 8.06, 6.73, 11.65, 9.03, 7.29, 7.33, 6.25, 14.84, 9.76, 7.78, 6.64, 9.39[8.58 mo25 (smooth and slow)], 13.09, 7.24, 8.75, 8.21, 8.30, 13.09, 8.06, 10.67, 19.07+, 8.35, 11.05, 9.63, 7.72, 12.31, 8.64, 12.11, 9.22, 9.92, 9.13, 9.36, 8.57, 4.64, 7.62, 11.94, 8.16[9.79 mo25 (fast and choppy)]

But the cool part is this:
best avg5: 7.88 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 7.85 (σ = 0.87)

Usually the best ao12 is slower than the best ao5...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 31.43, 40.24, 38.45, 51.51, 38.36, 39.22, 57.58, 45.91, 38.75, 45.93, 35.96, 39.02 = 41.34
> 
> lolroux



gogogo switch!


----------



## Ickathu (May 31, 2012)

24.92 PB ao12
I love Roux! So many new PBs!
(32.00), 26.41, 24.03, 24.79, 21.32, (21.12), 25.62, 21.93, 27.55, 23.94, 25.29, 28.33


----------



## uvafan (May 31, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 24.92 PB ao12
> I love Roux! So many new PBs!
> (32.00), 26.41, 24.03, 24.79, 21.32, (21.12), 25.62, 21.93, 27.55, 23.94, 25.29, 28.33


23.68, (20.87), 23.01, 23.49, 23.50, 22.75, 21.63, 27.65, 26.77, 26.84, (31.32), 22.07 = 24.14
. And another PB. I love ZZ!


----------



## uberCuber (May 31, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL

*48.63 avg5* = (52.61), 47.42, 49.30, (46.27), 49.17

*50.04 avg12* = 47.42, 49.30, (46.27), 49.17, 52.47, (54.73), 46.89, 51.86, 49.02, 53.99, 51.15, 49.11 

*50.88 avg25* = (46.77), 49.41, 54.00, 53.69, 49.78, (59.47), 55.03, 52.61, 47.42, 49.30, (46.27), 49.17, 52.47, 54.73, 46.89, 51.86, 49.02, 53.99, 51.15, 49.11, (1:01.38), 48.54, 48.29, 47.30, 54.65

I really want sub-50 avg12 ;_;


----------



## soup (May 31, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 249.79s. See here


----------



## qqwref (Jun 1, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I love Roux! So many new PBs!


You know... this works with every new method  That's why I practice so many.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 1, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You know... this works with every new method  That's why I practice so many.


 
Yeah but with CFOP I was just on a roll one night and got a 18.91 pb ao12, and a 17.88 ao5 when I averaged like 23. I was just really lucky. My single PB is 13.34, and I've only hit sub16 like 5 times, sub15 twice, and this is my only sub14. So for the past like 5 months I hadn't set a single 3x3 PB. It was getting dull.
But whatever method I decide to practice, I'll set loads of new PBs for the first few months until my times stabilize, then I won't get loads of 3x3 PBs anymore.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 1, 2012)

LSE 3.42, 3.19, 3.64, 4.53, 4.16, 3.69, 3.71, 5.56, 4.17, 3.75, 4.79, 3.50 
3.94 (σ = 0.46)

Sweet.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> LSE 3.42, 3.19, 3.64, 4.53, 4.16, 3.69, 3.71, 5.56, 4.17, 3.75, 4.79, 3.50
> 3.94 (σ = 0.46)
> 
> Sweet.


 
1000 post!
I'm so bad at LSE. It's dark outside tonight, but tomorrow I'll record my LSE fails for you guys to critique. Actually, at this point, critique isn't the right word. It's going to be more like destroy and rebuild my LSE method.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 1, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 1000 post!
> I'm so bad at LSE. It's dark outside tonight, but tomorrow I'll record my LSE fails for you guys to critique. Actually, at this point, critique isn't the right word. It's going to be more like destroy and rebuild my LSE method.


 
Didnt even realize. Lol. 
Its called learning


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 1, 2012)

First time ever doing Roux.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 13.00
worst time: 54.19

current avg5: 25.47 (σ = 2.34)
best avg5: 18.08 (σ = 1.85)

current avg12: 25.77 (σ = 4.49)
best avg12: 21.68 (σ = 4.46)

current avg100: 25.32 (σ = 4.03)
best avg100: 24.90 (σ = 4.20)

session avg: 26.62 (σ = 4.71)
session mean: 27.00


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 1, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> First time ever doing Roux.
> 
> best time: 13.00


 
How is this? I dont even.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> How is this? I dont even.


 
TPS


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2012)

2x2 ao12 pb

3.451, 2.549, 3.076, 3.289, 3.749, 4.097, 3.667, 3.411, 1.854, 3.465, 2.671, 2.615, = 3.194 (σ = 0.42)

and 2x2 pb ao5

2.534, 2.737, 2.459, 3.868, 1.946 = 2.577 (σ = 0.12)

EDIT: watwatwat

3.015, 3.227, 3.007, 2.534, 2.737, 2.459, 3.868, 1.946, 3.091, 2.563, 2.637, 2.765 = 2.804 (σ = 0.25)

EDIT 2: omg

3.227, 3.007, 2.534, 2.737, 2.459, 3.868, 1.946, 3.091, 2.563, 2.637, 2.765, 2.513 = 2.753 (σ = 0.25)

EDIT 3: ok this is getting rediculous

3.007, 2.534, 2.737, 2.459, 3.868, 1.946, 3.091, 2.563, 2.637, 2.765, 2.513, 2.643 = 2.695

EDIT 4: are you kidding me?

2.534, 2.737, 2.459, 3.868, 1.946, 3.091, 2.563, 2.637, 2.765, 2.513, 2.643, 2.828 = 2.677 (σ = 0.18)

EDIT 5: pb ao100

best avg100: 3.426 (σ = 0.70)
3.755, 5.421+, 3.760, 3.862, 3.101, 2.846, 3.005, 3.303, 4.247, 1.942, 3.011, 3.021, 3.737, 3.544, 3.606, 3.733, 4.292, 3.947, 4.303, 3.441, 3.905, 4.076, 3.065, 3.416, 3.009, 3.499, 3.820, 2.951, 3.868, 3.451, 2.549, 3.076, 3.289, 3.749, 4.097, 3.667, 3.411, 1.854, 3.465, 2.671, 2.615, 4.195, 3.713, 5.143, 3.064, 3.200, 3.733, 2.850, 3.879, 4.061, 4.545, 4.165, 3.015, 3.227, 3.007, 2.534, 2.737, 2.459, 3.868, 1.946, 3.091, 2.563, 2.637, 2.765, 2.513, 2.643, 2.828, 3.766, 3.050, 2.710, 3.049, 2.043, 4.460, 3.285, 3.677, 2.962, 4.165, 3.054, 2.807, 3.149, 3.767, 2.414, 3.375, 4.035, 2.831, 3.052, 3.152, 3.188, 4.327, 4.232, 5.853, 3.709, 3.547, 3.050, 2.859, 4.152, 3.800, 9.640, 3.549, 4.756


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> EDIT 4: are you kidding me?
> 
> 2.534, 2.737, 2.459, 3.868, 1.946, 3.091, 2.563, 2.637, 2.765, 2.513, 2.643, 2.828 = 2.677 (σ = 0.18)


 
Duuuddee... Was this with ortega or CLL?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> Duuuddee... Was this with ortega or CLL?


 
CLL, and some random SS.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> CLL, and some random SS.


 
Insane... Cube? WitTwo?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Insane... Cube? WitTwo?


 
lubix wittwo lubed with some maru lube and diff oil.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> lubix wittwo lubed with some maru lube and diff oil.



Lol it already has Lubix and you lubed it with maru lube and diff oil? or did the lubix wear out?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Lol it already has Lubix and you lubed it with maru lube and diff oil? or did the lubix wear out?


 
the lubix wore off. but i prefer the cube with maru and diff oil because lubix makes the cube overly clicky imo.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> the lubix wore off. but i prefer the cube with maru and diff oil because lubix makes the cube overly clicky imo.



But doesn't Maru lube wear out fast? Or do you put in some like once every week? Cos I wanna get some Maru lube soon too


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2012)

maru lube does wear out fast


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 1, 2012)

1.94 2x2 average of 12
1.98 2x2 average of 20 (probably my longest streak of solves with a sub-2 average)
2.00 2x2 average of 25

Pretty good, considering I just started doing 2x2 for today.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 1, 2012)

1:20.04 5x5 solve O_____O It didn't even felt like sub 1:30 and I only realised it halfway through the next scramble. PLL was R2' F2 G perm. Could've been sub 1:20 if I've gotten a faster PLL.

edit: rolled a sub 1:30 avg5 yay. avg5 1:29.55, avg12 1:32.16 and avg21 solves is 1:34.46 (which beats my old PB avg12). Getting really used to half bright on SS 5x5, but I can't find my old tensions, this one pops a bit. All 5x5 PBs in one session


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice! 1:20 is your PB? 

Oh yeah, and good luck tomorrow! Sadly I can't make it


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 1, 2012)

12.51 oll skip pb... yay


----------



## SittingDeath (Jun 1, 2012)

First ever sub 40 avg of 5: 37,84


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 1, 2012)

Average of 12: 29.26
32.32, 26.69, 27.31, 34.69, 29.99, 31.10, 27.74, 28.07, 26.75, (38.24), 27.98, (24.07)

The accomplishment isn't the average, but the fact that I managed to fail and still get sub30...
First average of the day.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 1, 2012)

Average of 5 10.08
10.77, 10.45, 9.82, 9.50, 9.97

ARGHSDFRESWRDGNYGUGBHUILIUHBHIOL


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 1, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nice! 1:20 is your PB?
> 
> Oh yeah, and good luck tomorrow! Sadly I can't make it


 
Yes it is  Why


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 1, 2012)

Roux

best avg5: *24.75 *

best avg12: *27.64 *


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 1, 2012)

44.56 4x4 single


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2012)

14.02, 14.69, 12.77, 15.70, (16.02), 15.34, 12.15, (11.16), 12.97, 14.68, 14.07, 14.41

14.08 ao12
13.06 ao5

hopefully i can do this tomorrow


----------



## uvafan (Jun 1, 2012)

(18.05), 21.89, 23.37, 22.15, 21.27, (27.94), 26.15, 26.88, 22.24, 26.28, 24.95, 19.68 = 23.49 New PB! Time for Ickathu to respond 

Also learned and pretty much got comfortable with full PLL

Go ZZ!

EDIT:Wow 23.19!

24.95, (19.68), 22.61, 22.18, 23.86, 27.15, 21.78, 25.22, (31.37), 21.40, 21.55, 21.24


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 1, 2012)

48.94 4x4 single pb. No parity, and after yau edge pairing, I had an x-cross.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2012)

6.83, 7.88, 6.75, 8.51, 7.95 =7.55 avg5. SUBWR :3


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 6.83, 7.88, 6.75, 8.51, 7.95 =7.55 avg5. SUBWR :3


 
That sir is inspiring.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 1, 2012)

I sub 1ed a u perm
Yesterday first pll


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 6.83, 7.88, 6.75, 8.51, 7.95 =7.55 avg5. SUBWR :3



gogogo WR at WSM open if you're going.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2012)

Not going 
probably go to UKO if there will be one
hope tis not gonna be too far
hope twill be in england at least


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 1, 2012)

yay sub 11 on vid

11.57, (9.47), 11.38, 11.81, 10.84, 9.88, 11.111, 10.88, 11.17, (12.29), 10.55[ZBLL], 10.33


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 11.57 F' D2 L2 U2 R U' L R2 D' F B2 D2 B2 L' U' D' B' F2 U' B' F2 U L' F B
2. (9.47) F R2 B2 R' B' R' D F' L' U' L' B2 R' U' D2 L2 U R F B D2 U R2 U' R 
3. 11.38 U' D2 R2 U R' F D U2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L2 R' U2 L' D' B F2 U' B D' U2 B 
4. 11.81 F' R2 F2 R B2 U R2 L D F D' L2 B R2 B' R' U2 L2 D' R2 B2 L U D2 B2 
5. 10.84 U2 R2 B R F' L' F U B' D2 B2 D L F' R2 D U' L2 D2 L' B R' L2 D2 F2 
6. 9.88 L' F2 L B' U L' R2 D F L' B L2 D B L2 F D2 B R F' D' R' F D F 
7. 11.11 D R' F D2 U2 R2 D' R' U' D' L2 B2 U' D2 L2 D2 U2 R' F' D' F2 L2 R' D' R2 
8. 10.88 L B' D' R' B2 F L B L' D2 F U F U' R B2 D2 L R D2 U R' U2 F U' 
9. 11.17 U' B2 L' R2 U' D' F' U' L U2 F2 R2 U F' U2 D2 R2 D F D2 R B2 R' U' B' 
10. (12.29) B' U L B2 U L2 B D B2 U' D' F2 R2 B2 F' L B2 R2 D2 F' B D R2 D R' 
11. 10.55 R' L D R U' D' R L' D2 U2 F' L' B' U R' U2 F2 U' L B' D' U2 B L' U' 
12. 10.33 D U L D2 R2 D R U' L' U' R' B' F D' R D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L U' B' R L'


----------



## Riley (Jun 1, 2012)

10.82, 10.63, (9.94), (12.54), 10.29 = 10.58 3x3 PB Average of 5!


----------



## soup (Jun 1, 2012)

New best for 9*9*9; 1500.24s. See here


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2012)

I realised I got an even faster avg5 than my last, yay 
+sub9 avg5000 is nice.

It's the last leg of the race... with just 6 days to go... I think I am able to finish this marathon once and for all.... until i attempt it again.

*Green=NEW improvements to marathon solves*
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.48 (σ = 0.68)*
7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93

best avg12: *7.97 (σ = 0.53)*
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42
best avg25: *8.23 (σ = 0.68)*
best avg50: *8.35 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg100:* 8.50 (σ = 0.62)*

best avg500: *8.70 (σ = 0.52)*
best avg1000: *8.75 (σ = 0.52)*
best avg5000: *8.95 (σ = 0.56)*


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I realised I got an even faster avg5 than my last, yay
> +sub9 avg5000 is nice.
> 
> It's the last leg of the race... with just 6 days to go... I think I am able to finish this marathon once and for all.... until i attempt it again.
> ...




fake


----------



## qqwref (Jun 2, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> 44.56 4x4 single


Keep working on it, you should be significantly better than me at 4x4 by now


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 2, 2012)

uvafan said:


> (18.05), 21.89, 23.37, 22.15, 21.27, (27.94), 26.15, 26.88, 22.24, 26.28, 24.95, 19.68 = 23.49 New PB! Time for Ickathu to respond
> 
> Also learned and pretty much got comfortable with full PLL
> 
> ...


 
No! And I'm already busy in June... I'm writing a whole novel this month for Camp NaNoWriMo! Must not fail!! Oh well even if you beat me on 3x3 at RH, I'll still beat you at 2x2 and 4x4 
What _do _you average on 2x2 and 4x4?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2012)

Epic 3x3 PBs:
Avg12: 12.18, 9.93, 8.98, 11.01, 10.06, 11.12, (8.97), 10.89, 9.72, (12.27), 9.90, 9.56 = 10.34
Avg5: 9.90, (9.56), (12.85), 10.00, 9.76 = 9.89

Also got 3 nl Sub-9s (2 w/ G-perm)


----------



## soup (Jun 2, 2012)

Sub-7 for 6*6*6!!!! here (413.96s)


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 2, 2012)

19.03 single. Not quite PB, but close...


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 2, 2012)

I forgot to post earlier, but the other day I solved a friend's 8x8 and got 19:56.31. First 8x8 solve evar. For me.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I realised I got an even faster avg5 than my last, yay
> +sub9 avg5000 is nice.
> 
> It's the last leg of the race... with just 6 days to go... I think I am able to finish this marathon once and for all.... until i attempt it again.
> ...




So much insanity


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2012)

21.26, *19.15, 16.89, 17.76, 21.95, 12.81*, 24.73, 20.04, 18.70, 22.39, 17.51, 19.82

current avg5: 19.52 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 17.93 (σ = 1.14)

current avg12: 19.55 (σ = 1.90)
best avg12: 19.55 (σ = 1.90)

Yeah!!! Sub 20 average of 12 and sub 18 average of 5!!!!!!!! That 12 was a full L6E skip with double fruruf.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 2, 2012)

emolover said:


> 21.26, *19.15, 16.89, 17.76, 21.95, 12.81*, 24.73, 20.04, 18.70, 22.39, 17.51, 19.82
> 
> current avg5: 19.52 (σ = 0.72)
> best avg5: 17.93 (σ = 1.14)
> ...


 
I bet in a week, youll be faster than me  Good job.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 2, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> What _do _you average on 2x2 and 4x4?


 Well my LanLan kind of got messed up again so I don't know what I average on 2x2. I average about 3 minutes on 4x4. I'm focusing on 3x3 until comp though, since that is the main event, at least how I see it. I'll start practicing 2x2, 4x4, and 3Bld after the comp.


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I bet in a week, youll be faster than me  Good job.


 
You are assuming that I will continue to improve at the rate I currently am. You are still better than I am as I have TPS with lots of pauses.


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 2, 2012)

*New Rubik's Cube PB: 31.78*

In case you didn't read the title new rubik's cube pb 31.78


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 2, 2012)

3x3 Avg 50 - 17.36. Prob not PB, but *NO SUP-20s!!!!!*


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 2, 2012)

10.97 full step. F R U R' U' F' OLL and T perm PLL.  yay sub-11


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 2, 2012)

Since I lost my old PB page, I guess I'll just judge on whether or not something's PB by memory for now.  I'm going to say this Ao5, o12, & o100 are all PBs because I don't remember Ao100, and I recall having a sub-14 of 5 and sub-15 of 12, which I know I must have lied about.

16.32, 16.90, 19.44, 19.02, 16.36, 18.25, 16.79, 16.44, 17.18, 15.26, 16.99, 18.80, 18.07, 18.87, 16.97, 17.70, 14.04, 18.50, 17.17, 19.16, 14.11, 18.79, 14.81, 17.79, 16.17, 18.35, 18.17, 19.89, 17.96, 16.43, 19.24, 17.46, 18.47, 17.75, 18.17, 18.83, (13.16), 18.60, 15.71, 19.21, 15.29, 16.63, 17.55, 15.02, 17.37, 16.53, 16.48, 17.20, 18.43, 15.83, 17.97, 18.84, 17.04, 19.28, 15.85, 16.08, 19.37, 14.34, 15.08, 18.52, 16.72, 18.74, 17.87, 18.50, (20.08), 19.35, (19.96), 15.92, 18.08, (13.80), (13.69), 15.42, 16.73, 15.59, 15.20, 14.39, 18.26, 15.79, 17.95, (13.08), 14.48, 17.64, (20.61), 18.35, (19.97), 19.27, 19.90, 15.42, (20.07), 18.36, 19.54, 16.21, 18.64, 19.42, 14.72, 19.92, 16.28, 15.09, 15.44, (13.71)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.08
worst time: 20.61
best avg5: 14.94 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 15.30 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 17.29 (σ = 1.58)

So yes, all average PBs. Even better, only 3 20.xy times!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 2, 2012)

Took too long for this, but finally sub-11 avg in competition.

11.25, 33 (pop), 10.5x, 10.90, 10.52 = 10.91

Still quite disappointed though, 11.25 could've been easy sub-10. F2L was probably sub-6, then F double sexy F' and U perm.

Hoping for something better tomorrow


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 2, 2012)

Average of 5: *9.93*
(10.55), 10.38, (9.31), 10.02, 9.40


Spoiler



Average of 5: 9.932
1. (10.55) R U' L B2 U2 R2 F2 L B' L' U R' F' D B R2 L' U B D' B2 F2 D2 L R 
2. 10.38 L2 R' U2 F B2 U B U2 L' B D2 B' L' R F2 D U R' L' U F' R U F U' 
3. (9.31) U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 L2 U' R B' L' B2 U B2 F2 L U2 R D R' F' B' 
4. 10.02 B U2 F' R L B R B' U B2 R D2 F2 U' F2 D2 R D F' D2 R' U' L F' B2 
5. 9.40 L R' B F R' F2 L' B F' R2 L F2 R F' R2 L F' D2 B L2 R' U2 D2 F2 L2


Finally sub 10! All fullstep

And average of 12 PB
10.55, 10.38, 9.31, 10.02, 9.40, 11.79, 11.86, (7.93), (12.96), 11.33, 11.04, 9.69 = 10.54


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.536
1. 10.55 R U' L B2 U2 R2 F2 L B' L' U R' F' D B R2 L' U B D' B2 F2 D2 L R 
2. 10.38 L2 R' U2 F B2 U B U2 L' B D2 B' L' R F2 D U R' L' U F' R U F U' 
3. 9.31 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 L2 U' R B' L' B2 U B2 F2 L U2 R D R' F' B' 
4. 10.02 B U2 F' R L B R B' U B2 R D2 F2 U' F2 D2 R D F' D2 R' U' L F' B2 
5. 9.40 L R' B F R' F2 L' B F' R2 L F2 R F' R2 L F' D2 B L2 R' U2 D2 F2 L2 
6. 11.79 L2 U R B' F2 U2 F D' U F L F' R' L2 B2 L' F2 R2 B D R L2 U' B R 
7. 11.86 U2 L F' R' B' R' B U' L U' D B D2 F' B' D F2 L' U B U' R' L' D' U' 
8. (7.925) D' L2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 U R' L2 U2 R2 D2 R D' F2 B L2 F2 B2 D2 U2 B F' 
9. (12.96) B R' L F2 U' B R' D2 B' U' R2 L D F2 B2 D' U' B2 R' L U L B' D2 L' 
10. 11.33 F' U L U2 R2 B2 L' D' L D' L D2 R' L U2 B2 F U B' L2 D2 U R' L' U 
11. 11.04 D L2 D2 F B2 U R L2 F' D' U2 L' R' F2 L B' U2 D' L F2 D' R L U' B' 
12. 9.69 R' F2 U' R' B2 U' B U2 L' U' F' B R D B2 L2 F' B' U R2 L2 B D' L2 D


counting 11s...
7.93 was PLL skip 
reconstruction: 
x2'y'UR'F2'UR2Ux2'
L'UL2U'L'
y'RU'R'U'RUR'
yU'RU'R2'URU2RU'R'U'RUR'
rU'r2'Ur2Ur2'U'rU'


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 2, 2012)

Roux is SO fun

number of times: 51/51
best time: 17.68
worst time: 53.60

current mo3: 29.23 (σ = 4.55)
best mo3: 21.72 (σ = 4.06)

current avg5: 32.15 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 24.15 (σ = 1.55)

current avg12: 31.93 (σ = 3.52)
best avg12: 25.94 (σ = 3.42)

current avg50: 28.78 (σ = 3.70)
best avg50: 28.75 (σ = 3.69)

session avg: 28.80 (σ = 3.66)
session mean: 29.09


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 2, 2012)

my 23rd solve on heise sim:
25.69 zz lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2012)

10.18, 10.18, 10.18, (10.02), (10.71) = 10.18

loooool


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 2, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> 10.18, 10.18, 10.18, (10.02), (10.71) = 10.18
> 
> loooool



lol.

Nice!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 2, 2012)

1:10.71 avg5 on 2-4 relay


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 2, 2012)

14.80 ao5

14.59, (14.27), (17.87), 14.69, 15.12


----------



## soup (Jun 2, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 641.56s. See here

I might get sub-10 soon after all..

Edit: New best for 7*7*7; 639.23s. See here

New best for same record broken multiple times in a row.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2012)

3x3:
Best avg12: 10.04
Best avg5: 9.49


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 3, 2012)

3x3x3 With Feet LL Skip: 35.23

I don't even...I literally do not even.

Edit: 3x3x3 With Feet Average of 100:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 35.23
worst time: 1:16.82

current mo3: 1:03.56 (σ = 3.42)
best mo3: 49.36 (σ = 12.25)

current avg5: 1:03.56 (σ = 3.42)
best avg5: 55.94 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 1:05.53 (σ = 3.66)
best avg12: 59.04 (σ = 3.39)

current avg50: 1:03.45 (σ = 4.81)
best avg50: 1:02.99 (σ = 4.86)

current avg100: 1:04.82 (σ = 5.13)
best avg100: 1:04.82 (σ = 5.13)

session avg: 1:04.82 (σ = 5.13)
session mean: 1:04.57



Spoiler



1:07.61, 1:16.56, 1:10.27, 1:11.73, 1:16.44, 1:10.30, 1:09.67, 57.50, 1:09.39, 1:14.31, 1:01.17, 1:02.77, 1:02.54, 1:01.04, 56.50, 1:05.58, 58.60, 1:07.81, 1:08.98, 1:01.70, 1:07.92, 59.25, 1:15.03, 1:05.36, 1:06.38, 1:03.48, 1:07.46, 1:04.29, 1:14.98, 1:01.11, 1:05.28, 1:13.54, 52.91, 1:16.43, 1:06.09, 1:07.55, 57.59, 47.15, 1:02.70, 1:15.67, 1:04.57, 1:10.69, 1:01.21, 1:07.24, 1:12.15, 1:01.48, 1:09.60, 1:02.56, 1:00.83, 1:06.64, 1:05.57, 1:00.89, 1:07.16, 57.54, 56.68, 57.55, 55.91, 1:05.31, 55.84, 59.00, 56.92, 1:09.90, 1:02.40, 1:03.77, 1:01.28, 54.99, 1:03.37, 57.10, 55.74, 35.23, 1:02.77, 1:08.18, 1:00.19, 1:08.57, 1:04.25, 58.09, 1:07.79, 1:13.60, 1:07.50, 1:07.72, 59.85, 1:09.21, 1:04.59, 1:16.82, 1:10.27, 1:11.00, 1:08.16, 56.47, 1:03.97, 1:10.53, 1:16.52, 1:04.27, 1:01.14, 1:05.15, 1:08.88, 1:10.64, 50.20, 1:03.11, 1:07.18, 1:00.38



PB everything.


----------



## Riley (Jun 3, 2012)

Placed in every single event in an unofficial competition. 2nd place in 3x3, with an average of 11.61! I started the average off with two 10.91's in a row. 55.xx 4x4 single with OLL parity too. And 15.00 team solve (the one where 2 people rotate 1 step at a time).


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 3, 2012)

15.83!!!!!  

28. (15.83) L2 B F2 L D2 R2 L2 B D B' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U B L B' D U B' R2 

Really happy, Headlights OLL and H-perm  Fullstep and sub-16


----------



## soup (Jun 3, 2012)

New best for 11*11*11; 2721.04s. See here


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 3, 2012)

wasnt use to lube


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tj2OY said:


> [noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> [/noparse] wasnt use to lube



the prtscn button on your keyboard might be helpful to you in the future.

(24.43), 17.66, 16.07, (11.58), 16.97 = 16.90, first sub 17 average.


----------



## emolover (Jun 3, 2012)

2.248 PBL time attack.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> 2.248 PBL time attack.



6.190 NAILED IT


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> 2.248 PBL time attack.


 
wth? I got 7.30. There's only 3 algs, right?

7.16 ao5
7.30, 6.72, 9.75, 6.78, 7.39


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2012)

18.10 average of 12
18.95 average of 25
19.05 average of 50
19.18 average of 100
20.64 average of 500


----------



## emolover (Jun 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 6.190 NAILED IT



Lol yes.



Ickathu said:


> wth? I got 7.30. There's only 3 algs, right?
> 
> 7.16 ao5
> 7.30, 6.72, 9.75, 6.78, 7.39


 
Yes I do it as bottom L, double diags, then double adjacent. 

Your PBL's need to be fast if you get sub 3 averages of 12 with Ortega. 

I think I can get sub two but since all my algs only use R2, U, U', and U2 and completely wrist them, I popped it and made it explode.

Besides, 9.34 TPS is not as fast as people can go but ETPS on the other hand is 15.12.


----------



## soup (Jun 3, 2012)

New best for 9*9*9; 1360.88s. See here


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 3, 2012)

2x2 Ao5 PB - 3.95!!! Sub-4!!!

6. 5.65 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R U R
7. 3.96 U R F' U' R F R' U2 F'
8. 3.20 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2
9. 4.46 R U F2 U F2 R' U' F'
10. 3.42 F2 U R U2 R2 U' F2 R

Was always going to be fast with 2 counting 3's. Now for sub-5 Ao12...

EDIT: 5.03 Ao12...
6.17 5.26 (6.60) 6.32 5.82 5.65 3.96 (3.20) 4.46 3.42 4.89 4.31

EDIT 2: 4.59 Ao12!
3.96 3.20 4.46 3.42 4.89 4.31 4.39 (6.78) 6.40 6.14 4.68 (1.73)
Slowed up at the end though. Now for a consistent sub-5 average.


----------



## Escher (Jun 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> Yes I do it as bottom L, double diags, then double adjacent.


 
PBL time attacks = T, Y, TY, TT, YY

At least, that's the way I've been doing it for years 

Idr if I ever got sub 5 that way...


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ Blair said:


> 3x3x3 With Feet LL Skip: 35.23
> 
> I don't even...I literally do not even.
> 
> ...


 
That dedication to an event most hate... and I love... Very good averages too! Next month I might do a 1000 solve marathon for feet or something...


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> Yes I do it as bottom L, double diags, then double adjacent.





Escher said:


> PBL time attacks = T, Y, TY, TT, YY
> 
> At least, that's the way I've been doing it for years
> 
> Idr if I ever got sub 5 that way...



Lol I was thinking , no PLL?

Anyway, 2.02 without PLL and 4.91 with PLL

I kept forgetting the order of the algs even though it was just 3/5 algs...


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> 2.248 PBL time attack.


 


Tao Yu said:


> Anyway, 2.02 without PLL and 4.91 with PLL


 
Took a while... but 1.97! (without PLL of course.) 0.65 per alg, or 8.63 TPS. I didn't get around to trying it with PLL.

Also, 5.50 Sune CLL time attack (6 cases)!  That's 0.917 per alg, or 9.09 TPS.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> That dedication to an event most hate... and I love... Very good averages too! Next month I might do a 1000 solve marathon for feet or something...


 
I figure the best way to improve at an event is to just do a boatload of solves. It wasn't too bad until around solve 80...then it turned into work instead of fun.

I can't wait to see some awesome times with Roux for feet!


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 3, 2012)

2x2x2 Avg of 12:8.82, 11.96, 12.16, 10.95, (13.72), 13.07, 11.64, 9.25, 10.30, (4.66), 6.46, 11.33 = 10.59


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 3, 2012)

4x4
number of times: 100/100
best time: 48.94
worst time: 1:19.44

current mo3: 1:05.06 (σ = 12.84)
best mo3: 57.83 (σ = 1.43)

current avg5: 1:02.76 (σ = 1.54)
best avg5: 57.83 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 1:08.28 (σ = 5.12)
best avg12: 1:00.39 (σ = 4.12)

current avg50: 1:05.17 (σ = 6.00)
best avg50: 1:03.07 (σ = 4.76)

current avg100: 1:04.50 (σ = 5.37)
best avg100: 1:04.50 (σ = 5.37)

session avg: 1:04.50 (σ = 5.37)
session mean: 1:04.52


Spoiler



54.09, 1:05.78, 1:07.19, 1:00.63, 59.83, 1:18.80, 1:09.42, 1:16.27, 1:07.45, 1:03.89, 1:09.05, 1:04.44, 1:09.22, 1:03.34, 1:02.30, 1:12.09, 1:08.11, 1:12.23, 1:04.51, 1:05.89, 48.94, 1:04.74, 1:01.65, 59.80, 1:04.42, 56.63, 1:06.86, 58.12, 1:02.19, 1:02.79, 1:11.59, 54.74, 1:04.22, 1:13.37, 1:04.60, 1:03.95, 1:00.81, 59.33, 1:01.94, 56.56, 1:04.69, 53.22, 1:01.56, 1:03.18, 1:04.73, 1:05.03, 59.86, 1:12.55, 58.91, 58.84, 58.78, 1:00.82, 57.82, 59.09, 1:14.16, 1:07.11, 1:14.23, 1:02.90, 1:15.11, 1:11.68, 1:02.61, 1:10.28, 1:03.41, 1:07.08, 1:09.30, 57.88, 48.95, 1:11.34, 57.78, 1:02.79, 1:04.93, 1:08.77, 56.33, 1:01.96, 56.72, 59.44, 57.32, 1:12.42, 1:10.86, 56.92, 1:08.99, 1:03.43, 52.76, 1:04.52, 1:03.65, 1:18.07, 1:15.71, 54.46, 1:11.01, 1:15.96, 1:05.38, 1:09.74, 1:09.34, 1:07.06, 1:16.05, 1:03.48, 1:03.81, 1:19.44, 1:01.00, 54.73


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 3, 2012)

Roux 

number of times: 58/58
best time: 18.10
worst time: 43.11

current mo3: 36.15 (σ = 1.50)
best mo3: 20.28 (σ = 2.03)

current avg5: 32.91 (σ = 4.14)
best avg5: 22.78 (σ = 2.54)

current avg12: 28.89 (σ = 4.71)
best avg12: 25.86 (σ = 2.94)

current avg50: 27.88 (σ = 3.42)
best avg50: 27.61 (σ = 3.28)

18.10 scramble F R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F L2 F2 U B U2 L R2 B L U2 R' F' 

z2 x R' U R2 D First block


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 3, 2012)

K4 4x4

1:18.42, 1:14.57, (1:06.79), 1:33.19, 1:33.45, 1:26.62, 1:09.24, 1:17.64, (2:24.88), 1:19.25, 1:21.38, 1:14.36 = 1:20.81

fun


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 3, 2012)

3x3

*ao5: 14.61*
ao12: 15.87
ao100: 16.83



Spoiler



16.17, 16.78, 16.82, 17.85, 18.91, 17.86, 16.37, 17.60, 17.57, 16.44, 16.65, 18.31, 17.82, 15.14, 16.33, 17.14, 16.30, 17.35, (19.98), 16.21, (21.99), 17.84, 16.21, 16.98, 16.28, 18.38, 18.16, 15.64, 17.13, 16.40, 17.14, (19.92), 18.19, 16.00, 16.78, 18.01, 18.13, 17.60, 16.10, 15.26, 18.91, 16.36, 17.75, 15.43, 17.50, 14.50, 17.56, 17.59, 15.51, 16.39, (14.48), 17.13, 16.52, 18.24, 16.35, 17.33, 16.77, 17.21, 16.86, (12.81), 18.77, 16.84, 17.80, 15.06, 16.41, 17.06, 18.40, 15.57, 16.32, (23.43), 18.01, 17.43, 18.00, 16.97, 16.35, 15.86, 17.01, 14.59, (14.27), 17.87, 14.69, 15.12, 19.10, 16.13, 17.94, 16.16, 17.01, 15.74, 16.41, 17.27, 15.12, (20.63), *14.69, (14.14), 15.01, 18.02, (13.49)*, 16.57, 16.03, 15.40


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> You are assuming that I will continue to improve at the rate I currently am. You are still better than I am as I have TPS with lots of pauses.


 
You should make a video. I wanna see your style,


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 3, 2012)

2x2x2 Avg of 12: 9.93
8.45, 9.66, 10.89, 10.05, 10.73, 8.91, (11.30), 9.65, 9.70, 10.13, (5.72), 11.14 
First sub 10 Avg of 12


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> Yes I do it as bottom L, double diags, then double adjacent.


Hang on, you gotta do J and Y too  Those are definitely PBLs.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 3, 2012)

arnt L and J the same though


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 3, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> arnt L and J the same though


 
By L he means opp-adj (because it forms an L on one face from a certain angle)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 3, 2012)

Best average of 12: 8.16


Spoiler



62-73 - 7.97 7.81 7.97 8.06 8.60 7.48 (6.55) 7.83 (8.93) 8.63 8.58 8.67



Best mean of 100: 8.83


Spoiler



15. 7.63 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 U L2 B2 L' F' D2 L2 B' D2 R D R' U2 L'
16. 7.74 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 U' R F' U L2 B F R F' U' R2
17. 7.80 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U' B2 D2 R2 L U' R U F L
18. 9.15 F2 D U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L F' L D' U' B' D2 B D U'
19. 9.49 B2 D L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B D' L F2 U2 B2 D L' U B D'
20. 8.51 D' R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B' F2 U' R L' B' F' U' R U
21. 8.80 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' R F2 D' B' R' D2 U' F2 U F D'
22. 7.93 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B L2 U' F2 L2
23. 8.52 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 R' L2 B2 F L U L2 B' U B
24. 8.96 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R' D2 U' B2 L' D2 U2 F R' L'
25. 7.53 D F2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F U F' L' B F2 D R D' U
26. 10.02 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L D' L2 F L D L' B D2 F2 U'
27. 9.13 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' F D2 L2 B2 R F U' F2 L' F'
28. 8.43 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 L B' L' D' R2 L' D R' B' D' U
29. 7.97 F2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L' F' R2 F' U' L' B2 D' F R L2
30. 8.42 D F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B R F2 D' F L2 F U' B R F D'
31. 9.84 R2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R2 F' L' D' B U2 F' D L D' B'
32. 9.17 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B' R D2 R' U' L2 B' R2 L2 D' U
33. 8.65 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D L' D2 B' D2 F' U' F2 U2 R F U
34. 8.08 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 U2 R' B' U' L2 B2 U2 L' U'
35. 8.64 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L' F' R2 U2 B' F U' R' B L2 U
36. 9.92 U F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 L D' F' R U2 R' F U' L'
37. 10.04 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D B' R2 D R D' U2 B' U' F2 D
38. 8.40 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 B' L F' L F R U2 R L' D'
39. 7.69 D B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R' L D' B L' D' L2 U' F L2 D'
40. 9.80 U L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U B D R2 L B2 D' R' F' U B'
41. 9.86 D' U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' B' R' B U' L D U' B' U R2 U
42. 8.84 D' L2 F2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L F' D B' F' U' L' B2 U' F2
43. 8.97 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F R B' F2 R L2 B2 D' R D
44. 9.09 F2 D R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U B L' U2 L2 B' R2 U F' L2 F2
45. 9.15 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' L2 B' D' R D U R2 B R U2 F
46. 8.65 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 U' R U2 F2 U' B' U F U L' U
47. 8.81 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U R2 D' L U' F R' F' L D2 L2 B
48. 9.41 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B' R2 F' R F2 D B' D2 L D
49. 9.15 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B D B2 R2 L F' D' L D' L' U2
50. 9.98 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' B' U' F' U2 B' R B' F2 U R' U2
51. 9.54 L2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 F D' L F' R F' R' U' R' F2 U
52. 10.25 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 F' D2 U R D' B2 F U2
53. 9.44 F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B R D2 U B' F2 D' F' L' F U'
54. 9.54 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L U2 L B F' U L2 U' R2 D
55. 11.31 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U L2 F2 U' F' B2 D U2 R' D2 F R2 L2 D'
56. 9.65 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 D R' B' U' R F2 D L' F2 U' F U
57. 9.96 U2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U L U' B' U' L2 B' L' D F' U'
58. 9.49 B2 U' R2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 L D' B' U' B2 D2 L F L2
59. 10.70 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' U B2 D' F2 R B' L2 B2 U' R' F' R L' F' D'
60. 10.15 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R B U B D B L D' L' U'
61. 10.19 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U B' R L B2 L2 F U2 R2 D' R
62. 7.97 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D' U' R2 D2 L' F' U2 R' D' U' R' D' B' L
63. 7.81 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F U2 B' R' B L U F D'
64. 7.97 D' L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U F' D' B L' F' U F2 L' U2 L2 U'
65. 8.06 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' R D L2 B2 U' R F U2 F U2
66. 8.60 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F' L2 U' L D F' D' B R' B2 U'
67. 7.48 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' R D' B2 D2 F' L' F R2 U'
68. 6.55 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R D'
69. 7.83 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' U' R' B L D L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2
70. 8.93 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L' U' L U F' U' R L2 F L2 D2
71. 8.63 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R' D' R2 L' B' D R B2 R F' D2
72. 8.58 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L' F R' B2 U B2 F' U B2 D B
73. 8.67 R2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 R U2 F D' L F2 R2 F U'
74. 9.06 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' U' L F' L D R2 B2 F D' U2
75. 9.65 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B F2 D B2 R2 D R F' L2 D'
76. 8.47 F2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L B2 D' U' B' U' B2 L' U' B'
77. 9.79 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' L F' U B U' L' D B2 L B'
78. 9.81 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L D' R' F' U' L' D U B' F' D
79. 8.19 R2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F' R' F2 D2 F2 D B' D2 F2 R2
80. 8.24 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 F2 R' B' F' U' B L2 F2 D2 U B2 U
81. 8.11 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B' L F' R' B2 U L' F' R' F' D2
82. 7.30 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 F2 D B' U' F' R F' D' R' U2 L2
83. 8.96 L2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 F' U' L' D U2 F2 R2 B F' R U2
84. 8.36 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 L' B' D F L D2 B2 U2
85. 8.36 L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' R U2 R B' U R' F R2 U2
86. 9.18 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F B2 D2 U' R B2 F' R' B U2 R
87. 8.51 D B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B D2 B' L F D U' B' U R2 D2
88. 9.69 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' R U F' U2 L' F2 U L2 F' R U
89. 9.44 U2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F D L D U F R U L2
90. 8.71 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 U B' D2 R' F2 U B2 F U2 L2 D'
91. 8.99 U' L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L U R' B L' F R' U' R' F' R'
92. 7.90 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F R2 L D U2 B U2 R L2 D'
93. 8.35 F2 U' R2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L' U' R2 B2 U2 B' D R F R2 L
94. 8.42 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 F' D2 R' F' U' B2 R F' D' F2
95. 8.06 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' F2 D' U' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 U L' F2 L' B2 L U'
96. 8.48 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B R' D L2 F2 U2 R' B D' L2
97. 9.97 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F U2 B L U' B2 F U' R2 L' U2
98. 9.17 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' D R' F U R2 B R' B2
99. 8.95 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L B R2 D' R2 U' R' L' U' L B'
100. 8.40 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B' L U R2 B R2 F2 L D U R' U'
101. 8.70 U' B2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B' L B2 U' L2 F2 U' B' L F U
102. 8.33 U B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U B' U B2 R D' R F2 D2 B'
103. 8.42 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' B L B R' D U B2 U
104. 7.40 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F D' R L D' L2 U2 L' F2 D'
105. 9.44 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' U2 R D' L2 B2 L' D2 F L' U2
106. 8.64 R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R U' B' L B2 R2 U' L' D2 U2
107. 9.26 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R F2 U2 L' U' B2 D' B R' F2 L'
108. 10.22 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' B D2 L U2 B D B U' B2 U2
109. 7.49 F2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R B U' L' F' R F D' F2 U'
110. 9.27 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U B' R D2 F U L D' R B2
111. 8.40 R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B R2 U L' D' U2 L2 U' L2 F D
112. 9.52 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U R2 U2 B D2 R' D2 L' F' D' B2 F' L2 U2
113. 10.13 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D R' F' L' D2 L' B' D' L D2 L2 U'
114. 6.21 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 U2 F' U B' L2 F' U L' D' U2 R' L


----------



## leonparfitt (Jun 3, 2012)

*3x3 - 8.38 first sub 9 & 3rd sub 10 !!*
cube: Dayan guhong V2
scramble : R' B2 D2 F' U R F U' L B2 L2 U2 F' R D' L2 U R' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B	
My solution

x2 y' // inspection 
R2 B R U L' x2 //CROSS
L' U L U' L U L' // pair 1
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // pair 2
U2 F U' F' // pair 3
F' U' F // pair 4
skip // oll
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // pll


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> *3x3 - 8.38 first sub 9 & 3rd sub 10 !!*
> cube: Dayan guhong V2
> scramble : R' B2 D2 F' U R F U' L B2 L2 U2 F' R D' L2 U R' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B
> My solution
> ...



nice.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 3, 2012)

number of times: 428/428
best time: 10.43
worst time: 17.80

current avg5: 15.53 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 12.47 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 14.86 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 12.98 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 14.08 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 13.65 (σ = 1.01)

current avg400: 13.88 (σ = 1.00)
best avg400: 13.85 (σ = 0.99)


I'm always faster on a thursday... Been really slow today


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 4, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Best average of 12: 8.16
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
 I remember the good ol' days when I was faster.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 4, 2012)

Just did my first OH avg5 in ages

46.12
38.27, (55.63), 51.39, (36.80), 48.71

The 38 and 36 each had the exact same LL case (except AUF). I had T OLL (F sexy F') then AUF pll skip. I was predicting the skips on each of them (just saw that I could have a full 1x1x3 block solved and went for it, risking an F perm.)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 4, 2012)

times (reset):
3.486, 1.232, 3.880, 2.716, 3.976, 1.790, 2.777, 2.943, 3.922, 3.389, 5.218, 3.096, 3.458, 2.865, 3.638, 2.995, 6.530, 2.688, 3.664, 2.786, 3.170, 4.389, 3.229, 1.751, 2.747, 3.393, 1.938, 4.065, 3.911, 3.550, 1.968, 3.733, 3.718, 3.464, 3.654, 4.475, 3.866, 4.027, 5.534, 3.375, 2.659, 4.365, 4.519, 3.063, 2.502, 8.257, 4.356, 3.857, 2.772, 3.238, 3.757, 3.062, 4.087, 2.916, 3.018, 2.240, 2.964, 3.067, 3.458, 4.048, 3.739, 5.413, 3.713, 1.754, 1.830, 3.519, 3.635, 2.617, 3.785, 4.287, 2.830, 3.759, 3.445, 2.898, 3.362, 3.762, 2.957, 2.422, 3.579, 2.865, 2.768, 2.589, 2.236, 4.531, 4.120, 3.883, 4.034, 4.491, 2.809, 5.085, 4.115, 3.335, 4.182, 2.852, 4.118, 2.506, 5.329, 3.317, 3.177, 3.839

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.232
worst time: 8.257

current avg5: 3.444 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 2.638 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 3.683 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 3.064 (σ = 0.42)

current avg100: 3.461 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 3.461 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 3.461 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 3.487

2x2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 4, 2012)

17.43, 18.18, 15.00, *17.25, (20.75), 15.23, 13.11, 12.94*, 20.21, 18.93, 19.80, (11.34) = 16.81 average of 12, *15.20 average of 5*, 13.76 mean of 3 

Also 18.94 mo100.


----------



## jla (Jun 4, 2012)

NL 9.66!!  Really awesome! 

Scramble: D2 U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F D2 F R' D R2 B' L U' L B2 L' F2 


Spoiler



x2 //inspection
R' F R F R F' U' B2' U' L2 //X-CROSS
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' //2nd F2L
d R U' R' //3rd F2L
y2 U2 R U' R' d' L' U L //4th F2L
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' //OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U //PLL

*5.90 TPS*


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 4, 2012)

umber of times: 55/55
best time: 19.75
worst time: 39.50

current mo3: 28.97 (σ = 2.91)
best mo3: 23.55 (σ = 0.50)

current avg5: 28.97 (σ = 2.91)
best avg5: 23.55 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 27.08 (σ = 2.82)
best avg12: 24.73 (σ = 1.74)

current avg50: 26.92 (σ = 2.94)
best avg50: 26.63 (σ = 2.73)

session avg: 26.87 (σ = 2.80)
session mean: 27.16


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 4, 2012)

Got inspired by 5BLD and did an average of thousand. I'm not quite as fast as him so it took me a few day but here it is:
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 14.14
worst time: 24.89

current avg5: 19.70 (σ = 2.06)
best avg5: 16.59 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 18.94 (σ = 1.91)
best avg12: 17.48 (σ = 0.94)

current avg50: 18.76 (σ = 1.31)
best avg50: 18.24 (σ = 1.23)

current avg100: 18.95 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 18.52 (σ = 1.26)

current avg250: 19.05 (σ = 1.35)
best avg250: 18.75 (σ = 1.31)

current avg500: 18.96 (σ = 1.36)
best avg500: 18.93 (σ = 1.31)

current avg1000: 19.14 (σ = 1.38)
best avg1000: 19.14 (σ = 1.38)


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 4, 2012)

Accomplishment : I was able to sit down and do 50 4x4 solves in a row.

1:02.00, 1:19.30, 1:10.07, 1:18.92, 1:15.92, 1:14.02, 1:17.73, 1:14.83, 1:10.04, 1:14.19, 1:11.84, 1:08.67, 1:22.13, 1:06.05, 1:12.05, 1:24.21, 1:18.36, 1:11.81, 1:17.48, 1:16.33, 1:19.71, 1:02.05, 1:16.94, 1:15.31, 1:15.16, 1:09.73, 1:12.29, 1:18.39, 1:24.26, 1:19.71, 1:07.43, 1:18.49, 1:13.30, 1:08.91, 1:09.37, 1:12.71, 1:17.81, 1:19.39, 1:13.21, 1:12.96, 1:08.94, 1:08.88, 1:02.50, 1:06.73, 1:11.96, 1:11.77, 1:16.02, 1:18.65, 1:16.61, 1:07.57

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:02.00
worst time: 1:24.26

current avg5: 1:14.80 (σ = 2.64)
best avg5: 1:08.18 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 1:11.47 (σ = 3.39)
best avg12: 1:11.15 (σ = 3.21)

session avg: 1:13.76 (σ = 4.05)
session mean: 1:13.65


----------



## porkynator (Jun 4, 2012)

WHAT?
OH 9.56 D2 B D2 B2 U2 L R' D F L' B' R' D' F2 L' U' B2 L' U2 B2 D' B' R2 U L 

I can't reconstruct, but it was an easy EOLine and Sune + PLL skip


----------



## Julian (Jun 4, 2012)

JackJ said:


> U' R F D2 L B' L2 B' L U B' R2 F2 L2 B D R L U' D2 L' R U D' B2


L' R2 U2 R u' R2 U' R'

or

y2 R' d L F2 L' U F D'
U' L U L'
U R' U R U2 R' U R
U y' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 4, 2012)

I cubed. And I was only 2.7 seconds from getting a pb avg12! Also, almost got a better avg5 than my last official average.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.69
worst time: 20.07

current avg5: 13.41 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 12.27 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 13.24 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 13.03 (σ = 0.74)

session avg: 13.55 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 13.76


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

Earlier today: 4:43 7x7 single. Personal best by nearly 30s, and I still have lots of room for improvement. I think that with a week of good practice, I can get a sub-4:30 with a sub-5:00 average.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2012)

21.80 ao100 with full parityCP

a lot of mistakes and a lot of spending 12 sec remembering how to set up the case and what the alg was .


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 5, 2012)

Stickered a side of my 7x7 in 5:11.986. NL so I'm pretty happy.
I want to say I'm CN, but I probably would have been slower with any color other than fluorescent green.
Going for sub 5 next time.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2012)

sub20 3x3 sim ao5


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 5, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Stickered a side of my 7x7 in 5:11.986. NL so I'm pretty happy.
> I want to say I'm CN, but I probably would have been slower with any color other than fluorescent green.
> Going for sub 5 next time.



application tape


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> application tape


 
Lol. I have none. I like it when my cubes have character.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2012)

assuming its cubesmith stickers, i dont think they are lined up properly


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 5, 2012)

OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMY****INGGOD

*MY FIRST SUB-10

ON VIDEO*

Uploading the Average of 12 it was in tonight! My reaction is pretty funny


----------



## blah (Jun 5, 2012)

Today, I lubed my cube for the first time in 431 days.

11.34 = 9.66, 11.50, 11.41, (9.23), 12.21, 12.07, 11.68, 11.88, 9.74, (15.53), 10.05, 13.22



Edit: Next three solves 9.37, 10.87, 9.72 wtf

Edit: wtf why didn't I lube my cube before >_> One-handed 19.13 = 18.59, 18.90, (16.71), (21.80), 20.69, 20.41, 18.03, 18.22, 19.43, 19.45, 19.69, 17.89


----------



## JackJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Two reconstructions from memory, actual execution was probably less fluent.

9.42 Full step. 

U' R F D2 L B' L2 B' L U B' R2 F2 L2 B D R L U' D2 L' R U D' B2

y2 R' U L' U L D' R B' R'
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
L U' L'
R' U' R
U R' U' R' F R F' U R
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

9.73 PLL skip

U F R F R' F R' B' R' U2 D' R2 L2 B' F2 D' F2 R2 B R' F L U' D2 F2

x2 D' R' F R2 B
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
R' F R F' U R U' R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 5, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Two reconstructions from memory, actual execution was probably less fluent.
> 
> 9.42 Full step.
> 
> ...



*Sniffle sniffle* I'm so proud :') sub 10 at MN Open!


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 5, 2012)

13.89 avg100, foinally. And 12.55 avg12.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 5, 2012)

Average of 5: 22.81
1. 20.78 R2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U R D' F' U2 
2. 23.56 F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L B R2 B F U' B' F R U 
3. (34.19) B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U B L' D F R F2 U L2 D2 U2 
4. 24.09 R' D2 R' U2 L U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 U B' F' R' F L2 D' L' R2 
5. (19.78) U' L U2 R2 F U2 B' D' B2 L B R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 

not PB, but it was nice except the 34.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jun 5, 2012)

OH YEAH. Got a sub 30 finaly  My old PB was 33.44 now its 25.75  Dang big jump lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 5, 2012)

1.64 AO5

2x2. Ties my PB I think. I've lost track.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 5, 2012)

number of times: 65/65
best time: 16.54
worst time: 47.49

current mo3: 28.87 (σ = 6.65)
best mo3: 20.85 (σ = 3.53)

current avg5: 25.89 (σ = 2.40)
best avg5: 22.29 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 25.86 (σ = 4.35)
best avg12: 23.32 (σ = 1.77)

current avg50: 25.10 (σ = 2.96)
best avg50: 24.75 (σ = 2.78)

session avg: 25.40 (σ = 3.37)
session mean: 25.91

Everything is PB


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 5, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.64 AO5
> 
> 2x2. Ties my PB I think. I've lost track.



I had that problem for a while so I made an excel spread sheet with PB single mo3 ao5 ao12 and ao100


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 5, 2012)

4x4
51.87, (50.43), (57.29), 51.39, 51.27 = 51.51


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 5, 2012)

WTF WTF

3x3 Average of 12: 7.86
*7.44, 8.29, 7.56, 7.16, 6.96*, 8.44, (9.32), 9.07, 8.36, 7.63, (6.26), 7.67

1-5 is a 7.39 Ao5.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 5, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> WTF WTF
> 
> 3x3 Average of 12: 7.86
> *7.44, 8.29, 7.56, 7.16, 6.96*, 8.44, (9.32), 9.07, 8.36, 7.63, (6.26), 7.67
> ...



WOW nice! I'm just a fraction of a second behind you... We're improving at almost the same rate, it looks like.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 5, 2012)

> 3x3 Average of 12: 7.86
> 7.44, 8.29, 7.56, 7.16, 6.96, 8.44, (9.32), 9.07, 8.36, 7.63, (6.26), 7.67
> 
> 1-5 is a 7.39 Ao5.



pingbo


----------



## JyH (Jun 5, 2012)

7.98

D' R' U L' D2 F2 U2 B L B F L' D2 U2 B' R' L' D2 U' B' U' R F L2 D2 

F L y R F R D'
y' R' U R
U' y R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' y R' U R U' R' U R
U2' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
U'

46etm/7.98 = 5.76etps

EDIT: WAT 7.18 

U L2 U' B L2 R B' R U' D2 L' R2 D' L2 U2 L' U' F R B U2 D2 L' B2 F

x
B2 D2 R'
y L U L'
U2 R U R' U y R U' R'
U2 L' U L U2 y L U L'
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U'

36etm/7.18 = 5.01etps


----------



## Escher (Jun 5, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> WTF WTF
> 
> 3x3 Average of 12: 7.86
> *7.44, 8.29, 7.56, 7.16, 6.96*, 8.44, (9.32), 9.07, 8.36, 7.63, (6.26), 7.67
> ...



Congrats welcome 2 da club!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 5, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> WTF WTF
> 
> 3x3 Average of 12: 7.86
> *7.44, 8.29, 7.56, 7.16, 6.96*, 8.44, (9.32), 9.07, 8.36, 7.63, (6.26), 7.67
> ...



wat


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 5, 2012)

Do 4x4 for the first time in ~1 week
(1:41.72), 1:24.14, *1:34.21, 1:15.29, 1:13.40, 1:13.69, 1:19.14,* 1:25.78, 1:20.80, 1:24.49, (1:10.19), 1:35.49
1:22.64 ao12
*1:16.04 ao5*

Almost PBs.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

11.98 average of 5 IN FRONT OF PEOPLE STARING AT ME.

Confidence level: >9000


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 5, 2012)

(8.31), (11.59), 8.79, 11.03, 10.28 = 10.03



Spoiler



Average of 5: 10.03
1. (8.31) F' R2 B' L2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 B L B L D B2 L2 B' L' D2 
2. (11.59) L D2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F' U' F' D' B' R D' F2 U' F2 
3. 8.79 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' F' D2 R' U F' D2 B' L U2 
4. 11.03 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 B U2 L2 B' L2 D' F' L2 U2 L R' D B L' 
5. 10.28 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F L2 D' R2 U' F' D U R B D U'



...


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 5, 2012)

Pyraminx
7.61, 8.37, (9.65), (6.90), 7.79 = 7.92 

Sub-8!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2012)

9.75 rouxsniggle

U L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 D' B' R2 L' D F2 D2 U

First block: z U' R' D2
Second block: R2 U2 R U R' U2 M' U2 r' U' R
CMLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
LSE: M' U M U' M2 U' M U2 M U2

32 moves STMlol/9.75 = 3.28tps lolslow


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> WOW nice! I'm just a fraction of a second behind you... We're improving at almost the same rate, it looks like.



I think you're faster overall, but I haven't seen improvement in quite a while. I can't believe I forgot, congrats to you on sub 8 as well!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 6, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> WTF WTF
> 
> 3x3 Average of 12: 7.86
> *7.44, 8.29, 7.56, 7.16, 6.96*, 8.44, (9.32), 9.07, 8.36, 7.63, (6.26), 7.67
> ...



Congrats. I'm over a second behind you again 

Darn you kids  (Although Rowan *is* older than me +other sub 8 cubers. I haven't lost any hope )


----------



## leonparfitt (Jun 6, 2012)

*Square 1* 19.43 this is my third sub 30 and first sub 20 

(1, 5) / (6, -6) / (3, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (2, -6) / (1, -4)


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 6, 2012)

7.64, 6.79, (11.93), 7.87, 8.57, 8.93, (6.59), 9.91, 6.66, 8.89, 10.77, 8.71 = 8.47





cool consistency 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.47
1. 7.64 F' D' L' B R2 L2 D' R D B' U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 
2. 6.79 D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' U' L B' L2 R' D B F' U B2 U' 
3. (11.93) U' L' B D' B2 D2 F L' B' D2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' 
4. 7.87 B2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F' U R2 B' U' R U R2 D F2 U F 
5. 8.57 F' D2 L U2 F' L2 F' D F R2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 F L2 F' 
6. 8.93 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R' D B' R2 B D L U' F' R2 
7. (6.59) L2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 U F2 U L2 R U L' F' R2 B U' B' R 
8. 9.91 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D B2 R U B' F' L' B2 
9. 6.66 U2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' L D2 L2 F' U L' D R B R' 
10. 8.89 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U L' U2 B' L' R2 B' U B' D R' 
11. 10.77 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U' B' L2 U2 F' R2 D' L2 R B R D' 
12. 8.71 R2 F L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D' U' L U B' L2 U' L2 U'


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 6, 2012)

19.62 single thanks to Pandas advice and videos he linked me too.  Turning really slow was pretty helpful.

EDIT: I don't think I beat uvafan, but
PB ao12 24.64
(20.44), 22.51, (38.75), 26.12, 22.39, 27.91, 24.81, 25.40, 25.96, 23.87, 23.57, 23.88

Old PB was 24.92, so barely got it. Slow turning makes me inconsistent.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 6, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 19.62 single thanks to Pandas advice and videos he linked me too.  Turning really slow was pretty helpful.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think I beat uvafan, but
> PB ao12 24.64
> ...



Nice. I haven't improved my Ao12 Pb since like 5 days ago, so it's still at 23.19. Although I have to say that I don't think I turn slowly, so you may start to improve faster than me.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 6, 2012)

Last 5 is Ao5 19.90

Average of 12: 22.22
1. 25.74 D B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D F' L2 B' F2 L R2 B2 R B' U2 
2. 21.60 U2 F2 R U2 L U2 R' B2 R' U2 L B' D' R B2 R' U R2 U' L' U 
3. 23.48 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 L D' U2 R' B U' R2 D2 U2 B 
4. 21.93 B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F L2 B' R F D U R D' L' 
5. 24.59 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 B D2 L2 B L2 U2 L' U L D2 L R' F D' L' R2 
6. 19.53 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L F R B' F D U' 
7. 25.60 R2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 B' F' L R B' D2 R U' B' D R2 B2 
8. (16.43) R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 B L' F R D L2 B2 F2 R B 
9. (32.14) L2 U R2 U L2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 R D B2 U2 L R D L2 B' L2 
10. 19.05 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F L R' U' B2 L D' B' L' B2 
11. 21.04 D L' B' D' F2 R B' L D' L' B2 U2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 R' L 
12. 19.62 D B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U L' U B F' U' L2 B' R B2 U2 


number of times: 51/51
best time: 16.43
worst time: 1:09.41

current mo3: 29.58 (σ = 10.29)
best mo3: 19.90 (σ = 1.02)

current avg5: 25.57 (σ = 3.34)
best avg5: 19.90 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 26.34 (σ = 5.70)
best avg12: 22.22 (σ = 2.51)

current avg50: 24.54 (σ = 3.01)
best avg50: 24.50 (σ = 2.92)

session avg: 24.67 (σ = 3.10)
session mean: 25.71

Everything is PB


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 6, 2012)

9.65, 10.24, (8.57), (13.45), 9.83 = *9.91* 


Spoiler



Average of 5: 9.91
1. 9.65 R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D' B' L' B U' 
2. 10.24 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' U' L2 B2 F U L2 U2 F U' 
3. (8.57) B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B L' U' B' F L F2 U L D2 
4. (13.45) U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 R2 U' B L B2 U' L2 D' B F2 L B2 
5. 9.83 D2 B L2 F U2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 F D' F2 D U2 L' B2 L' F2 U'


 PB and second sub 10

8.57 reconstruction
B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B L' U' B' F L F2 U L D2 

y R F U' R' D//Xcross
y' R U R'//2nd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R'//4th pair
U L U F' U' L' U L F L'//OLL
U' y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R//PLL
alg.garron


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2012)

First 8x8 solve - 12:07.94


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 6, 2012)

4x4 59.45
With yau


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2012)

4x4 notsim 50.40 on video.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 6, 2012)

1. 12.36 B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D L B' U2 L' D2 B F' 
OLL Skip, ZPerm, The solve was so crazy did the last pair + OLL at the same time as the 3rd pair.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 6, 2012)

24.51 PB ao12
27.34, 27.24, 20.72, 22.63, 21.84, 24.97, 26.02, 24.50, (20.40), 26.61, (39.06), 23.18

Slow turning makes me inconsistently faster. a 39 and 20 in the same average?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2012)

7x7 5:43.14 on new shengshou 7x7.


----------



## sarkar (Jun 6, 2012)

*4x4x4 underwater solve in single breath*

Solved 4x4x4 Underwater in single breath  .... (time taken to solve around 1:40 seconds :-D)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1HCuRRZbZU&feature=relmfu


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2012)

2nd 8x8 solve - 10:29.91


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2012)

sarkar said:


> Solved 4x4x4 Underwater in single breath  .... (time taken to solve around 1:40 seconds :-D)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1HCuRRZbZU&feature=relmfu


COOL!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 6, 2012)

New best average of 12 by OVER A SECOND

18.97, (16.40), 23.27, 19.30, 20.30, (28.26), 21.88, 27.25, 19.95, 26.09, 22.31, 21.37 = *22.07*

My previous PB was 23.19.

The first 5 times was a PB average of 5, 19.52!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2012)

lolz 4x4 53.68 LL skip sort of. F R' F' R to insert last pair to orient edges.


----------



## Julian (Jun 6, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 1. 12.36 B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D L B' U2 L' D2 B F'
> OLL Skip, ZPerm, The solve was so crazy did the last pair + OLL at the same time as the 3rd pair.


8.88, PLL skip


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 6, 2012)

OH: 
17.37, 21.86, 18.45, 19.33, (25.72), 20.16, 18.68, 22.51, (16.10), 20.35, 22.34, 21.78 = 20.28

Beat PB by almost over a second 
3-7 is a 19.39 avg 5


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 6, 2012)

Average of 5: 10.87
Time List:
1. (10.31) B2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 L R2 D U F D B' F2 R' B' R B'
2. (17.51) L2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 U F U2 R' U B D2 L D U'
3. 11.11 B2 L' R2 B2 L D2 L F2 D2 R B' U R' U R B' D R U2
4. 10.78 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 B L' D' R2 F U R B2 U' F'
5. 10.73 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 F L U F' U2 F L2 D' L B

First sub 11 (albeit long overdue)


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 6, 2012)

56.21, 53.42, (1:05.76), 54.91, 47.97, (47.61), 56.93, 51.24, 55.01, 57.64, 49.98, 56.40 = 53.97






4x4 is a pretty cool.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 7, 2012)

uvafan said:


> New best average of 12 by OVER A SECOND
> 
> 18.97, (16.40), 23.27, 19.30, 20.30, (28.26), 21.88, 27.25, 19.95, 26.09, 22.31, 21.37 = *22.07*
> 
> ...



Now that's not very nice...
Seriously, good job though. Sub20 ao5 already? Dang... I'm jealous now!!

My single PB is still 18.87...


----------



## Riley (Jun 7, 2012)

PB 3x3 average of 100, by a lot! Can't believe it... 12.29! (old pb was 12.76)

Times:


Spoiler



11.95, (9.55), (16.13), (8.94), 11.94, 12.14, 11.44, (14.77), 11.37, (10.08), 12.90, 14.71, 11.77, 12.88, 12.82, 12.04, 12.32, 10.88, 11.13, 12.17, 14.12, 11.18, 12.03, 11.66, 12.78, 12.76, 12.05, 12.95, 10.61, 11.63, 13.10, 10.60, 12.26, 10.55, 10.88, (14.95), 12.82, 11.88, 11.39, 13.24, 11.12, (15.00), 10.12, 12.15, 12.66, 14.11, 13.32, 13.10, 11.19, 11.53, 11.94, 14.09, 13.59, 12.27, 12.14, 10.77, 11.66, 14.15, 13.10, 11.21, 13.59, 11.06, 12.69, 12.91, 12.71, 14.73, 10.59, 11.42, 11.44, 11.19, (15.49), 13.91, 13.00, 12.19, 13.38, 12.32, 11.54, 11.80, 11.38, 12.78, 14.37, 10.71, 13.53, (9.62), 12.32, 14.09, 13.09, 14.53, 12.53, 11.21, 11.20, 13.66, 14.08, 12.47, 12.51, (10.07), 11.00, 11.75, 11.74, 11.91


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 7, 2012)

Just fully lubed my wittwo with Lubicle and it's amazing now.

Did my first ever Ao100, which was fun. 6.48 average, so I'm happy. I could be sub 6 soon if I eliminate all the stupid solves.

times:


Spoiler



5.97, 6.52, 4.48, 3.42, 4.77, 8.13, 6.94, 4.62, 6.79, 6.38, 6.21, 5.59, 6.91, 5.68, 5.85, 6.27, 6.90, 4.42, 6.74, 6.04, 6.34, 7.30, 6.58, 7.33, 7.33, 8.46, 7.36, 6.63, 6.74, 6.04, 6.68, 6.61, 7.19, 7.71, 6.20, 4.07, 5.49, 9.02, 5.21, 5.74, 6.21, 5.91, 6.10, 5.30, 6.99, 7.05, 7.64, 7.61, 6.74, 5.37, 7.58, 5.38, 6.24, 6.40, 6.19, 8.10, 6.52, 7.57, 6.27, 7.07, 6.57, 4.24, 6.54, 5.90, 5.74, 8.91, 7.33, 8.27, 5.23, 5.09, 6.02, 9.00, 6.33, 5.80, 7.74, 6.68, 5.85, 4.81, 5.99, 6.76, 6.38, 6.27, 7.91, 5.62, 8.19, 6.91, 6.52, 5.93, 8.39, 4.62, 8.41, 7.05, 5.85, 5.09, 6.16, 7.40, 5.16, 8.38, 6.80, 6.88



stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.42
worst time: 9.02

current avg5: 7.03 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 5.07 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 6.72 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 5.83 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 6.48 (σ = 0.89)
best avg100: 6.48 (σ = 0.89)


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

Because I am done with Roux, I have reset everything for 3x3 and this is my new PB, average of 5, 12, and 25

14.57, 20.30, 15.05, 18.61, _13.97, 16.65, 19.40, *22.95, 13.98, 13.48, 13.83, 10.36,* 18.27, 14.12, 16.22, 16.80, 10.49, 11.65, 16.20, 17.98, 14.89, 21.82, 15.82, 13.70, 14.98, 16.34, 12.28, 16.47, 11.27,_ 15.14

number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.36
worst time: 22.95


current avg5: 14.59 (σ = 2.09)
*best avg5: 13.76 (σ = 0.26)*

current avg12: 15.38 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 14.48 (σ = 2.34)

current avg25: 15.21 (σ = 2.14)
_best avg25: 15.16 (σ = 2.15)_

session avg: 15.46 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 15.59

@Noahaha use Ortega if you don't already.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 7, 2012)

Why'd you quit Roux? What do you use now? Just whatever looks good for that solve?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> @Noahaha use Ortega if you don't already.



Of course I do. I was thinking about switching to Guimond a few weeks ago until I saw your insane Ortega times.


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Why'd you quit Roux? What do you use now? Just whatever looks good for that solve?



After getting 4 sup 30's in a row I had a "f*** that s***" kind of moment then tried doing columns and had another "f*** that s***" moment. 



Noahaha said:


> Of course I do. I was thinking about switching to Guimond a few weeks ago until I saw your insane Ortega times.



I would suggest trying to incorporate Guimond into your solves as it is really a good method but I prefer Ortega. I doubt my times are that fast. I am sure some cuber out there has faster averages than 5/12/100 2.41/2.70/3.17


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> After getting 4 sup 30's in a row I had a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before I saw that I didn't even know sub4 was possible with Ortega.


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Before I saw that I didn't even know sub4 was possible with Ortega.



Ugg... why do people think Ortega sucks? I would venture to say that Ortega with full SS and SOAP is just as good as EG.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 7, 2012)

10.94 PB Lucky Single 

R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 B' D2 L' B2 F' L U F' L2 F2 R F 

x' - Inspection
D' L R' D' - Cross
y R U' R' L' U' L - First pair
y U R U' R' L' U' L - Second pair
y R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U R' U2 R - Third pair
U' R U2 R' y U L' U L - Fourth pair
y R U R' U' R' F R F' - OLL
U' - AUF

~4 tps


----------



## aronpm (Jun 7, 2012)

best time: 8.73

*best avg5: 10.38 (σ = 0.56)*
11.03, 10.04, 10.07, (12.38), (10.01)

*best avg12: 11.39 (σ = 1.03)*
(14.88), 11.54, 12.15, 10.81, (9.89), 13.88, 10.41, 11.46, 11.05, 11.10, 11.17, 10.29

*best avg100: 12.25 (σ = 1.31)*

*bold* is PB

3 9.xx and 1 8.xx


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 7, 2012)

What
The 
Heck

12.48 3x3 NL!!!!

I don't believe it, but I think the scramble will explain enough

U L B' U2 F2 D' B F L F' B U D L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R B U F U

Have fun!

If you use Roux even better 

58 moves/4.65 tps


----------



## MostEd (Jun 7, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 56.21, 53.42, (1:05.76), 54.91, 47.97, (47.61), 56.93, 51.24, 55.01, 57.64, 49.98, 56.40 = 53.97
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what method?


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 7, 2012)

Started to practice 2x2 again.
Method: CLL (15/41) and when I don't know the CLL LBL 
4.75 avg12 
1. 3.26 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 U 
2. 4.72 R F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 
3. (2.92) R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R' U' R 
4. (7.48) U' F U2 F U' R U' R2 U' 
5. 4.44 U R' F U R2 U R F' U' 
6. 4.86 R2 U2 R F' U' R2 U R2 U' 
7. 4.54 U2 R F2 R' U2 F R2 U' R' 
8. 5.52 U F U F' U' F2 U R2 U2 
9. 4.38 F2 R' F U F' R F' R U2 
10. 6.21 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 
11. 4.81 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 
12. 4.80 U2 F2 R2 U' F R' F R' U'


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 7, 2012)

Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer
Number of times: 106/106

Best time: 12.48
Worst time: 30.56

Current mo 3: 26.18 (σ = 6.15)
Best mo 3: 18.22 (σ = 5.03)

Current ao 5: 23.12 (σ = 5.07)
Best ao 5: 20.00 (σ = 1.85)

Current ao 12: 22.12 (σ = 2.98)
Best ao 12: 21.84 (σ = 2.69)

Current ao 50: 24.32 (σ = 2.26)
Best ao 50: 23.81 (σ = 2.61)

Current ao 100: 24.06 (σ = 2.46)
Best ao 100: *24.00* (σ = 2.41)

Session average: 24.00 (σ = 2.42)
Session mean: 23.92

Time List:
1. 21.26 B' U B' U B' U' D2 L' U2 B' U B' L' R' U F2 D2 R2 U L F U D' R2 L'
2. 22.99 R' F' U R' D2 F' D U' B F U R' F' D U' F2 D R' B U' L' D' B' L F2
3. 18.23 F' L2 D' F R2 D2 U F' U2 L2 R F' U L2 F2 D' U B R B F U2 F2 B D2
4. 21.75 U' R U2 D F2 B R' D B2 D2 B U B2 U2 B2 R' B' L U B F D B2 U' R'
5. 27.45 R L' F2 R' B D2 R2 F' B D2 L R' F' B' D F' R U' L' R' F2 B' U2 L' B
6. 26.16 D2 L2 B D' B U L' B' U' D' F D' U' R' D B' D L2 R F' D R2 F B U'
7. 19.66 R2 L' B' R2 D R L' D R D F' D B F R2 B2 F2 U L' B' R U B2 F' U'
8. 26.74 F D F L' B L2 D U' L D' L2 U' D2 L' U L2 U2 R' L' D L U R' L2 U2
9. 24.30 R2 U' L2 F2 R' D L U' F' U R' D R' L B' D' B2 R' L2 D2 R' D2 R' D B
10. 28.04 L' D' B2 L2 U' F U' D' B2 D U2 L B' U2 B U' R U2 D2 F' L F' D' F2 D2
11. 23.73 L2 D' U2 L2 D' U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 R B R' B2 D2 U2
12. 21.07 D2 B2 F' D2 F D' L' R' F2 B' U2 F D2 U F' U2 R F2 D' F' L' F' B2 D R
13. 12.48 U L B' U2 F2 D' B F L F' B U D L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R B U F U2
14. 21.86 F U' D L D' L' F U' D' B2 L' D' B2 L U R' B2 L B2 F L R2 F2 D2 U2
15. 20.33 U R B' R2 L' U2 F2 R' F' U2 L F U D F2 U' B2 U F' B' L' R' F2 U L
16. 24.84 R F' D2 B U' F U' L U' L2 B L2 D F2 R B F2 U' R' F B' U R' U' F
17. 25.25 F2 L' F' D2 B L' R D' B2 L' U' R' D' L F B U2 F' D2 L' F' B2 L D2 L
18. 24.20 F U2 L' R D' B L2 B' D2 R2 L2 B R' U R' D' F L U2 D R B U B2 R'
19. 28.17 D' U2 F' L' U D2 L' D U B U' D2 B' R D F U' B2 L2 U L2 F R' B' D'
20. 29.59 D' L2 F' B' R2 D' F' R2 B2 U' F' U' L2 B F2 R' B L U' F' R' U R2 F' D2
21. 22.44 F' R D' L U B L B' F' U' L' D' L B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D L2 D U R' B'
22. 23.84 F L2 F' L2 U2 D2 B' F2 D' U' L' U2 D2 B F2 D2 B U2 B2 L B' U' D' R' U2
23. 27.56 L' R2 F2 U L' D B2 F' L' D2 F' U B R D' F2 D' R2 B F R' B2 U2 D2 R
24. 25.58 R B' F' U B L2 F U R' B2 R D' U' F' B2 L2 R B2 R F L2 R B' D B
25. 26.26 B2 L2 R' D2 B' U' D2 B' L U' R' L2 D B' F L' U2 B' D' L2 U R2 L2 B' U2
26. 23.42 D F2 U' D' R' L' U2 F' U R2 L' F' U2 D2 L F2 B D2 B D2 F2 L F2 B' D
27. 21.41 R2 D B2 D F D2 B F' D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B L2 B2 U2 B' F D' L D2 B' R B2
28. 22.44 R2 B U B2 F2 U D L2 R U B2 U' R' D2 L2 F' L2 B' U D' B2 L' R U' L
29. 28.62 L U2 B F' L' R' F' D B' U R' F B' D2 R' B R' D2 F U2 L' U' L R2 F
30. 29.04 L' U2 B' R D' U B R2 B2 R L2 U' L2 U F L2 U B2 F' L' R' U2 B F2 R2
31. 18.74 L' R2 B R' L F U' L B R D' R' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' R' D' R' F2 L U2 D'
32. 23.44 B R F B2 U' D2 L2 R2 U' D2 F2 L R2 U' L F L' D2 B2 L2 D' F' L D2 U'
33. 17.91 L B' L2 F B' D2 U F2 B R' D B U2 B' U2 B R U R B D' L2 D2 B F2
34. 23.80 U' F U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 U' L R' B2 L U' R L2 B' L' D B
35. 16.97 R' B' D R' U2 F2 R' U B F2 D2 U' L R2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 D U2 F' B2 R2 U
36. 20.63 F B L' B L R2 F B U R D' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' R' B' U2 R D2 L D
37. 21.45 F L' R2 F2 R B' L' U' D2 F D' B F2 R' B F U2 D2 R U' B' L2 D R' F2
38. 24.37 L2 F B R2 L' U B' U B' L F2 B' U B' F2 L R' B2 L2 D2 F' B D2 L B2
39. 26.78 U F R2 B' U' D2 F D L' U F2 R' B2 L B2 D L U' F L2 D2 F2 U' D L2
40. 25.83 R' B L' F2 R U2 F2 U F R F2 L' B' L D U' F' R2 U2 D' L B' L F2 L
41. 25.90 U2 D F' R' L U' B' R2 B' D' U B D' B L' D' R D L' B L R' F' U' F
42. 25.19 D2 F2 L' R' D' U' L2 R2 U2 L B2 L D2 R U' F R2 B' L' F' U' D' R2 D2 F2
43. 25.05 U2 B2 L F2 U D' R L' D U2 B2 L B D U2 F' B2 U2 D2 L' U B F L R'
44. 26.45 U' D2 R' U F D' L2 R2 U' L2 B U D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B R2 F' D' R D'
45. 23.37 B' U D' B2 L2 U' B D L2 U D' L F' L' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U' L' B' F L' U
46. 23.66 F' B' R' L2 B U' D L' F2 U D' L' F L B' U2 F U R' U2 B R F D' U2
47. 22.65 U2 D' L R F' L D2 U2 R' L2 D L2 B F2 R U2 B L' F2 R2 U2 L' B2 U' D2
48. 20.38 U2 B U B2 U D' R D' U L2 F U2 L2 R B D' L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B' U F R2
49. 30.37 F2 D' U R D R F2 L2 R2 F U L2 B2 R U R F' B2 D' U2 B2 R' F' R L
50. 22.29 L' D2 U' B' U' R B2 F D R D' L2 R U' F' L2 B F2 R2 U' L' F' L' D B
51. 24.01 D2 B2 U L U2 D2 B' R U L U' F L' U' R F2 L' F D2 B R U' L2 F L
52. 21.44 F2 D' F2 D' F D' B' D2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 R L' B' F2 L D U2 L2 B D' L' U
53. 21.95 R F' B U' L2 R' U L2 R U' D L U R D L' R2 B2 L' F' L2 D R U R'
54. 22.11 D2 B2 D2 L' R2 U B2 F2 D L' B' F2 R' U2 D2 L2 U' F' B L2 U2 R D2 R B
55. 26.89 D2 R' F' L' B2 R F R2 L' U2 B F L' D2 R D' U2 L2 U' D' L' R2 F D2 R2
56. 21.79 U' F2 L D F2 R' B L U R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 U' R U2 R F2 B' D' B' L U'
57. 24.68 F2 L R D F2 R L2 B L F' L2 U L2 D R2 L' F2 D' B' R' U2 R2 B U B
58. 24.00 L2 B' U' L' F' U R U L R' B2 L F2 R F2 L2 R2 D U B2 F L2 F' U F2
59. 26.48 B D R' L2 F L' F' L' F2 D R B' D2 U B F' R' U' B' F R' F2 B R2 L'
60. 27.14 U R2 L B' F2 R U' D' B' U' D F R D' R2 U' B D2 B L' F R2 F L F'
61. 24.03 D' U L U2 R2 L2 B' R U2 R' F2 R F' R2 U2 L' D F B2 D' U L2 R U2 L
62. 23.40 D L' B' R' B2 L F2 L R D' F' R2 F' L' R' B F L B' F R' L2 F2 R2 B2
63. 24.56 F' B2 U D2 R F2 L B' F' R2 D' B R B2 L F L' D' F' D2 L2 D' R' D B'
64. 25.13 R2 U2 L2 R U' L' B' D' R2 B D2 R' L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 R' D F' U2 D2
65. 25.95 L' U B' U' D' R' U L R' D U F U' F' L2 B' U' L U R' U2 R' B2 R2 B2
66. 22.94 B2 L' U' D2 R L' D' F2 U' B L2 U F' D2 B U F' D2 B D' B2 U2 D2 L' R
67. 26.55+ R L' D' L2 U R' D' R2 D R' U' L2 R D' U' F2 D L' F R D' R2 D2 U' B
68. 27.41 F B2 U' F' L2 U F' D2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F D' B' D' L R' U2 R2 B' U
69. 25.67 D' B U2 D' F B2 L F2 L2 D' R F2 D F' U' R' D2 L2 B R B' U2 R U' B2
70. 24.66 L2 F B' R B F' D F D' B D2 R D R' U R2 L' B D' B' U2 F B' R U
71. 22.46 D F' R U D R' F2 B2 L' B' F2 U L F' U D R' D U2 L2 R' B' L' F' R2
72. 25.85 B' L' F' R2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B F' R2 U L2 R' F B2 U D' B2 F U' F D2 L'
73. 26.75 D' L2 U' L D R2 F' U2 B F R' L' B F D' U2 L F L' D' L' B U2 R D'
74. 26.74 D2 F R U' R2 D' U' F2 B2 D' B' R2 B' L2 F2 U D' B' L2 R F2 U R' D' R2
75. 26.62 L D2 U2 B R D L B L R2 U2 L B2 F2 R' L B' L R D2 U' B' L' U2 B
76. 26.13 R D' B' F2 R2 L' B F2 L2 U' R' D B F' D2 L R' F' U' F2 R B F2 D B'
77. 29.64 B' L' D' U R2 D' B' U R' U2 D F D L' D' U F' R2 L2 U B2 D L2 R' D'
78. 20.06 L2 R2 U' F2 R D2 L' D' F2 L' D F D2 U' F' L2 R U' L' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 B
79. 21.76 F2 L2 D2 F' R' D2 U' B' U2 B2 F2 D B D' L D2 R' U2 R B F U' R2 B' R
80. 22.90 L2 U' F U B' L2 R' F2 L2 U D' B D F B L F L' B L' B U R' F' U2
81. 25.39 L U' F2 B R U' B2 R B F2 D' L U2 F D' L2 B2 D' F R U' F' D' F L
82. 23.60 F B2 U R' B' D F2 D2 F' U' L2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L B' R2 B2 D' B R2 L'
83. 25.58 U' F' R2 L' D R F2 R2 B D2 U' B' U' L2 U' R' L D' R' F2 D L B L2 F2
84. 25.69 L B2 U R' L' U' D2 F2 D2 L' D' B' F2 R2 F R' U2 L' F2 L2 B L B2 R' L
85. 24.86 U D L2 B L' R' F2 U R' L2 F' U D' R2 L' F' U' L2 B U2 L' B' L U B
86. 30.15 D L2 U D R2 L2 F' U' D2 F' D2 F B U2 L2 B2 R' L2 U' L' B D' L R U2
87. 21.94 R2 D' R' F' B U2 B R' U' F D F2 B' U2 F2 R L2 D' F2 R2 U' D2 B' F U2
88. 23.89 R D L R' U F' U D' R F' L' R2 B2 R2 U' R' U' B2 R F' D R2 F' D2 F'
89. 22.62 L2 F' D2 U2 L U2 L' F' U L2 R U' D L2 B2 U2 L' D' F' L2 U B2 U B2 U2
90. 21.46 B2 D R' U2 D' F D2 F' B2 U2 L' B' F2 L2 U2 F' L' F L R' F2 R L2 B2 D
91. 25.41 R D' U2 B2 D2 R L U F' D U L2 B U' L2 F2 B2 D' U' L F B D2 R2 B2
92. 16.63 U2 D R D2 L U2 B2 F D' U' F' L R' U' D2 B U F' R' B' D' U' B D' R'
93. 27.46 U2 R' F' B2 U R' D' F2 R' U' D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L R B' F' R2 B' L U2
94. 27.02 U' F U B' R U B F2 U' B F L F2 R2 D2 R' L2 B L2 F2 R' L2 U' D' B
95. 21.81 U' R2 F' U D L' F D2 R' D' B R' D B' L F2 B' D B2 R2 F' U' F' L2 U
96. 24.34 D2 R2 L D2 B2 R L U' D2 B' L' R F U R2 L2 B' L F2 R' D2 R' D R2 L2
97. 21.39 R2 D' R2 D' F B' R2 F2 L U' B' L2 U2 F B R2 U2 R' L2 F' L2 F' B' D2 R2
98. 18.12 F B' L D2 U F2 D' R' L F' D U' B U' R' F B R F' U' R2 F2 R B D'
99. 20.86 F' R F2 B D2 L' F L2 F2 U' L U' L' B2 D R B U2 L B U' F2 R B F2
100. 21.66 R' D' U' R' D2 U' B' L2 U2 B' R' U2 F U2 B F L2 D' F R' F U R' D F
101. 23.65 F U' D' R2 B U' L R F2 U R2 L U D B D U2 B' F2 R L' F L F2 D'
102. 18.15 R B2 D U F' B2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 R U2 L2 F R2 L' U' L B R' D' L2 R' U
103. 21.39 F' L' F2 R' D F' U R D' L' U' B2 L' R D2 F L2 U B R D' R' D2 L B'
104. 28.83 R2 L' B2 D F' D' L2 F' R' B' U' D' F2 R' L F U2 R' B2 D B2 L2 F2 B2 R
105. 19.15 B' R D2 L U R2 B' D2 F' D B2 L2 U' D B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R U2 R2 U2 F L
106. 30.56 R' L' F2 D B R2 F2 R L2 B F' L D' R' D' U2 R' L2 U' R2 U R2 B' F' U



Wanted sub-24. What do I get? 24.00 of course!
I'm not giving up, I am definately doing another one this weekend, maybe one tomorrow


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 7, 2012)

Tied my ao12 pb in 4x4 1:29


----------



## jla (Jun 7, 2012)

PB!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!! 8.79 FULLSTEP!!!! AWESOME!!

My old PB was 9.53 from November 23rd so it was really awesome to be able to beat it, finally...

I know it was a really easy scramble but I don't care, it's still PB 

F' L2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 F R2 U2 F L' B U2 B' L' U F D2 F2

http://tinyurl.com/dydto9l

*5.12 TPS*


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> What
> The
> Heck
> 
> ...



lol 9.34 roux


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 7, 2012)

13.31 nonlucky and lock up on PLL.. yay


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 7, 2012)

1:07.41 Megaminx PB single. I didn't see this coming at all. xD 
This is the average:
1:23.75, 1:26.83, 1:23.05, 1:23.43, 1:07.41= 1:23.41

Very consistent besides the PB. :3


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> 1:07.41 Megaminx PB single. I didn't see this coming at all. xD
> This is the average:
> 1:23.75, 1:26.83, 1:23.05, 1:23.43, 1:07.41= 1:23.41
> 
> Very consistent besides the PB. :3



Nice, you improve like crazy fast, I'm still stuck at where I was 18 months ago 

11.59 avg5 and 12.48 avg12, both beating previous PBs by quite a large margin (~0.60s).


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 7, 2012)

K4 4x4 

1:07.78, 1:14.83, 1:13.32, 1:20.19, 1:11.76, 1:14.32, 1:22.16, 1:20.33, (1:22.58), (1:07.58), 1:14.39, 1:08.44 = 1:14.75

edit: 3x3

(8.834), 11.298, 11.464, 12.296, 10.446, 11.848, 10.687, 11.940, 10.621, (13.593), 10.318, 10.189 = 11.111

Nice number lol


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 7, 2012)

1:06.41 PB megasingle. 


wut.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 7, 2012)

4x4 double parity pb single - 49.78


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 7, 2012)

1. 43.15 D F2 U2 D' F2 B' U2 D2 R' F' D2 B D2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 OH single pb, really easy F2L + 6 move OLL and vPerm


----------



## MostEd (Jun 7, 2012)

Roux ofc, im getting good 
stats: (hide)
number of times: 503/503
best time: 11.11
worst time: 25.03

current avg5: 19.16 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 15.61 (σ = 1.02)

16.01, (12.46), 14.45, (18.44), 16.37

current avg12: 18.37 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 16.93 (σ = 1.41)

18.91, 17.32, 17.89, 16.99, 16.37, 14.78, (14.70), 19.16, 15.79, 16.33, (23.32), 15.80,

current avg50: 17.96 (σ = 1.23)
best avg50: 17.87 (σ = 1.20)



Spoiler



16.98, 16.60, 19.31, 18.51, 17.42, (20.88), (22.13), 18.27, 18.71, 15.69, 16.59, 19.68, 18.77, 16.47, 16.86, 18.93, 16.75, 18.05, 20.04, (21.46), 16.07, 17.31, 15.99, 18.03, (15.65), 18.88, 18.25, (14.02), 17.59, 16.71, 19.24, 18.99, 16.83, 17.25, 19.49, 18.35, 20.16, 17.00, 16.47, 18.79, 17.26, 17.82, 16.75, 18.76, 19.72, 18.50, 18.63, 16.74, 16.90, (14.88),



current avg100: 18.66 (σ = 1.63)
best avg100: 18.61 (σ = 1.65)



Spoiler



17.85, 20.39, 17.50, (11.11), 18.33, 18.87, 20.99, 20.58, 20.12, 17.38, (22.37), 17.17, 19.01, 21.70, 20.25, 16.38, 16.44, 20.70, 21.65, 20.78, 21.75, 19.33, 20.46, 17.24, (22.55), 18.39, 17.97, 20.01, (14.79), 19.99, (24.05), 21.67, 16.46, 21.55, 18.78, 19.93, 18.87, 18.42, 18.33, 20.70, 20.36, (21.95), (15.30), 19.94, 19.64, 21.37, 18.58, 20.00, 15.77, 16.98, 16.60, 19.31, 18.51, 17.42, 20.88, (22.13), 18.27, 18.71, 15.69, 16.59, 19.68, 18.77, 16.47, 16.86, 18.93, 16.75, 18.05, 20.04, 21.46, 16.07, 17.31, 15.99, 18.03, 15.65, 18.88, 18.25, (14.02), 17.59, 16.71, 19.24, 18.99, 16.83, 17.25, 19.49, 18.35, 20.16, 17.00, 16.47, 18.79, 17.26, 17.82, 16.75, 18.76, 19.72, 18.50, 18.63, 16.74, 16.90, (14.88), 19.12,



session avg: 19.19 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 19.17



Spoiler



(14.92), 19.18, 18.50, 17.33, 20.26, 19.20, 20.97, 19.12, 21.40, 22.30, 19.12, 20.26, 20.92, 20.95, 17.72, 21.68, 20.66, 17.33, 20.61, 17.61, (22.74), 21.27, 20.99, 18.13, 19.41, 19.62, 19.16, 18.26, 15.98, 17.60, 16.98, (15.67), 21.43, 17.47, 20.26, 20.12, 18.77, 20.94, 17.94, 18.98, (22.83), (14.72), (15.29), 17.90, 19.69, 20.57, 16.92, 16.46, 19.83, 17.19, 21.49, 18.03, 19.02, 22.18, 16.48, 18.20, 20.49, 18.97, 17.80, 20.41, 19.51, 19.08, 18.11, 21.72, (14.09), 16.80, 20.20, 21.56, 19.51, 21.39, 18.59, 21.61, 20.93, 15.73, 18.57, 18.06, 22.48, 20.47, 19.76, 18.91, 18.45, 21.00, 21.47, 16.98, 17.97, 17.30, 18.91, 17.32, 17.89, 16.99, 16.37, (14.78), (14.70), 19.16, 15.79, 16.33, (23.32), 15.80, 21.42, 19.39, 18.14, 16.41, 19.62, 20.45, 19.88, 16.70, 17.22, 18.75, 20.52, 18.63, 21.64, 20.21, 21.94, 19.84, 16.29, (23.49), 20.59, 17.54, 17.39, 22.31, 22.46, 20.62, 22.14, 19.98, 16.46, 17.58, 20.94, 17.54, 19.69, 15.78, 20.44, 19.70, 19.06, 16.23, 18.38, 18.08, 20.57, 17.15, 19.51, 21.57, 17.38, 20.20, 22.46, (15.40), 17.26, 22.07, 22.22, 19.80, 20.51, 19.11, 20.06, 19.93, 17.75, 22.53, 22.00, 19.24, 18.61, 17.42, 19.16, 18.60, 19.71, 19.89, 19.88, 21.19, 21.90, 18.48, 22.50, 19.44, 21.29, 21.88, 20.40, 20.32, 19.98, 21.48, 22.40, 21.57, 20.19, 19.55, 18.80, 19.11, (23.33), 18.30, 20.31, 20.80, 22.25, 17.13, (23.14), 22.49, 18.75, (22.91), 21.36, (22.73), 20.02, 18.41, 20.64, 19.36, 21.59, 17.29, 22.56, 16.82, (22.77), 22.22, 19.72, 16.16, 18.65, 19.29, 19.07, 22.39, 19.56, 19.18, 18.75, (22.66), 21.38, 22.07, (25.03), 17.69, 20.84, (22.77), 19.39, 20.29, 20.79, 20.34, 17.61, 19.61, 15.75, 17.89, 19.61, 19.81, 20.10, 21.01, 17.72, 22.27, (23.07), 16.92, 22.37, 19.76, 19.36, 18.06, 17.25, 18.92, 18.60, 21.37, 15.73, 16.70, 21.01, 18.48, (24.23), 16.72, 18.09, 18.84, 20.82, 16.89, 21.00, 21.64, 17.97, (22.70), (15.41), 20.55, 18.61, 18.38, 19.06, 20.59, 19.46, 18.72, 21.26, 20.95, (24.09), 21.84, 19.13, 17.78, 18.91, 18.25, (23.55), 17.94, 17.14, 18.12, (15.26), 17.35, (15.58), 17.63, 21.37, 21.31, (23.60), 18.47, 19.31, 18.45, 18.94, 17.67, 20.43, 21.25, 21.19, (24.09), 22.36, 18.81, 20.69, 21.00, 16.01, (12.46), (14.45), 18.44, 16.37, 19.54, 18.43, 16.68, 19.32, 20.59, 16.47, 22.55, 18.72, 19.28, 19.22, 17.79, 19.11, (22.72), 20.96, 18.18, 21.25, (15.07), (23.84), 20.47, 17.77, 18.20, 19.91, 22.11, (23.10), 20.94, 20.57, 18.90, 19.02, (22.80), 18.18, 15.97, 18.92, 19.11, 20.64, 19.40, 16.85, 19.61, 19.91, 16.47, 19.14, 18.71, 19.16, 19.13, (22.72), 18.70, 18.98, 18.36, 19.39, (22.79), 21.12, 20.59, 19.35, 16.21, 18.33, 18.80, 19.95, 17.50, 19.04, 15.68, 18.02, 19.31, (15.42), 19.01, 17.87, 20.15, 18.15, 18.58, 19.88, 17.55, 16.96, 18.47, 19.51, 19.76, 17.12, 22.29, 19.07, 20.12, 17.99, (14.10), 18.59, 19.86, (15.19), 21.75, (15.56), 17.13, 16.87, 18.53, 20.75, 19.01, 20.00, 18.16, 15.67, (13.66), 20.62, 20.37, (15.54), 22.43, 17.85, 20.39, 17.50, (11.11), 18.33, 18.87, 20.99, 20.58, 20.12, 17.38, 22.37, 17.17, 19.01, 21.70, 20.25, 16.38, 16.44, 20.70, 21.65, 20.78, 21.75, 19.33, 20.46, 17.24, 22.55, 18.39, 17.97, 20.01, (14.79), 19.99, (24.05), 21.67, 16.46, 21.55, 18.78, 19.93, 18.87, 18.42, 18.33, 20.70, 20.36, 21.95, (15.30), 19.94, 19.64, 21.37, 18.58, 20.00, 15.77, 16.98, 16.60, 19.31, 18.51, 17.42, 20.88, 22.13, 18.27, 18.71, 15.69, 16.59, 19.68, 18.77, 16.47, 16.86, 18.93, 16.75, 18.05, 20.04, 21.46, 16.07, 17.31, 15.99, 18.03, (15.65), 18.88, 18.25, (14.02), 17.59, 16.71, 19.24, 18.99, 16.83, 17.25, 19.49, 18.35, 20.16, 17.00, 16.47, 18.79, 17.26, 17.82, 16.75, 18.76, 19.72, 18.50, 18.63, 16.74, 16.90, (14.88), 19.12, 19.89, 18.44, 19.99, 16.60, 19.15


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2012)

7x7 5:30.68
5x5 1:57.56

5x5 is first 5x5 PB in 3 years (apart from the solve right before that one)
7x7 is PB by 0.01.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 7, 2012)

6.88, 7.97, 9.81, 7.47, 8.06
7.83 avg
all nl


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2012)

6x6 3:49.36. Second sub 4:40.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 7, 2012)

New PB - 15.85! F2 L' R D' L' D L2 D U F2 D2 R2 L' B' D' L U2 D2 L2 R D' U2 R L U


PLL Skip. Couldn't reconstruct this time, but I don't remember EOline or F2L being especially easy.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 7, 2012)

> F2 L' R D' L' D L2 D U F2 D2 R2 L' B' D' L U2 D2 L2 R D' U2 R L U



EO line: x2 D' U2 L F' R D'
Block 1: R' U R U' R' U2 R U R
Block 2: U' L' U' L U L
Pair 1: R U R' U R U' R'
CLS: y2 U L D' L' U L D L'
PLL: R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U'

Yee.

By the way which face do you use as front?


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 7, 2012)

12.85 Fullstep pb  L Perm/6Move PLL 3 Move cross, lost the scramble with qqtimer


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 7, 2012)

8.98, 10.32, 10.55, 9.14, 11.10 = 10.00 lol


----------



## uvafan (Jun 7, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> EO line: x2 D' U2 L F' R D'
> Block 1: R' U R U' R' U2 R U R
> Block 2: U' L' U' L U L
> Pair 1: R U R' U R U' R'
> ...



I use Blue in front and Yellow on top. 

I don't scramble with Green in front and White on top though. I know I should, but I'm ingrained in the habit of scrambling immediately after solving.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2012)

I just finished the 10000 sopve marathon monthly challenge with an 8.99 avg10000! I am the second person to have completed the challenge 

I posted in the thread however I am low on time and am writing on my phone right now (no way my phone can take all that data and the fiddly editing will also drive me nuts). You can read off the raw pasted data tho.

I'm avging now a bit faster than 8.99... But the average included solves before I broke the barrier ofc. I'm pleased with my improvement


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 7, 2012)

MostEd said:


> what method?



k4

also

(46.58), 52.25, (56.78), 48.43, 56.07, 51.87, 56.69, 53.13, 48.81, 52.19, 51.51, 47.90 = 51.89


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 7, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 8.99 avg10000!




mother of god


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2012)

1.53 AO5
1.78 AO12
2.11 AO100

All PB's except AO100  I'm actually not even sure if the AO100 is right since CCT only displays session average.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 8, 2012)

12.79 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R D F D B2 D2 B' F2 U2 F2

Rewks.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I just finished the 10000 sopve marathon monthly challenge with an 8.99 avg10000! I am the second person to have completed the challenge



People aren't supposed to be able to do that....


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2012)

2:45.968 single solve on qcube-grey 5x5x5 

(And 3:18 avg5 / 3:27 avg12. Sub3 is a cool milestone though.)


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2012)

10.48 3x3 avg5 PB. (9.36), 10.17, (11.05), 10.31, 10.97

And, I'm getting sub 13 averages consistently. 12.43 avg100 today. 8.82 NL single, PB too.

EDIT: PB 3x3 avg5 and avg12!!!! 10.39 and 11.49 Lol, I had the 11.49 for awhile, but I didn't notice until now.

10.45, 10.33, (10.08), (12.06), 10.40 = 10.39 /// 11.63, 11.63, 12.70, 11.86, (13.36), (9.36), 10.17, 11.05, 10.31, 10.97, 11.63, 12.92 = 11.49


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sub 20 with Bi CN. Yay


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2012)

Starting to get better at not turning my new Zhanchi significantly faster than I can think during two-handed solves. (I'm just so used to purposely using slow cubes...)

Today's session with the Zhanchi: 13.28 avg100, with a slightly sub-13 avg50 somewhere in there. My best avg12 yesterday was 13.53....


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 8, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.53 AO5
> 1.78 AO12
> 2.11 AO100
> 
> All PB's except AO100  I'm actually not even sure if the AO100 is right since CCT only displays session average.



Wow, your PBs are all faster than mine now. I will be doing some serious 2x2 practice tonight.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 8, 2012)

Last is PLL skip, really good solves 
Best average of 12: 17.19
5-16 - 16.86 16.16 17.08 17.94 17.69 17.00 (18.86) 18.06 17.63 17.80 (15.28) 15.72


----------



## leonparfitt (Jun 8, 2012)

*4x4 avg5 53.05 !!!!* First sub 58 !!!

1	52.50s	B R Dw' R2 Dw L2 F2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 B R Fw Uw' R U' Lw2 Fw Rw U2 L Fw L' U' Lw2 Bw U2 B2 D2 Fw2 U' L U L' B' D' Fw U B2	
2	52.04s	B' U2 Fw' Rw' Dw B Dw' Fw R2 D' L' U2 Fw2 Dw B' Rw' Bw R' D' R' Uw' R2 D' L' Dw2 Bw2 L2 D2 B2 D' Bw2 L2 Dw' Fw2 Dw Rw2 Bw' D' Bw' U2	
3	54.27s	Dw' L' Dw' Fw R Uw Bw R2 Uw2 Fw Uw Lw2 B2 D' Lw' Dw Fw Lw2 D Lw2 B2 Dw2 Fw R' Fw Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 L Uw B L Fw' Dw' F Uw' F'	
4	59.51s	Dw' B2 Dw Lw2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 D Fw2 L Bw2 L2 Fw2 Rw Fw U2 B' Rw D' Rw' B2 Rw' Fw Lw F Uw Bw Lw2 F2 Dw2 R U2 R' Uw' Fw' R2 B' Rw D Bw'	
5	52.38s	Dw L' B' Dw2 R2 B D2 L' D Bw' Lw' D' Lw' Uw Bw D Bw' Lw2 B' R2 Bw Lw' F2 U' Bw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F' Uw' B L U L Bw2 U2 B2 Lw' Bw' U


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 8, 2012)

Best average of 12: 6.41
1-12 - 6.22 7.86 5.60 (4.38) 6.02 4.53 7.61 8.10 6.63 (8.79) 6.24 5.30

2x2 feels weird when I turn. Im not used to it lol


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 8, 2012)

Today:

13.2x 3x3 average of 100. I also got another on of these a few days ago, but still no sub-13.

Had a 2.10ish 2x2 average of 100 up until about 70 solves, then started to fail. I gave up at around 90 when my average was a 2.22. :fp Edit: At the start of this 2x2 session I also had a 1.84 average of 12, second best ever afaik.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Today:
> 
> 13.2x 3x3 average of 100. I also got another on of these a few days ago, but still no sub-13.
> 
> Had a 2.10ish 2x2 average of 100 up until about 70 solves, then started to fail. I gave up at around 90 when my average was a 2.22. :fp Edit: At the start of this 2x2 session I also had a 1.84 average of 12, second best ever afaik.



I got really scared when I saw
This post haha. Good job on the AO12 though!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 8, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> *4x4 avg5 53.05 !!!!* First sub 58 !!!
> 
> 1	52.50s	B R Dw' R2 Dw L2 F2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 B R Fw Uw' R U' Lw2 Fw Rw U2 L Fw L' U' Lw2 Bw U2 B2 D2 Fw2 U' L U L' B' D' Fw U B2
> 2	52.04s	B' U2 Fw' Rw' Dw B Dw' Fw R2 D' L' U2 Fw2 Dw B' Rw' Bw R' D' R' Uw' R2 D' L' Dw2 Bw2 L2 D2 B2 D' Bw2 L2 Dw' Fw2 Dw Rw2 Bw' D' Bw' U2
> ...



wat. I thought you averaged 1:20


----------



## JyH (Jun 8, 2012)

16.74 

B L D U2 B F L' D2 B' R' L' F' U2 D2 F B2 D2 F2 L B2 D' F' R B2 U'

x2 y
U R y' D R D z U' z'
y' R U' R'
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U R' U y z U' R' U z'
U2 R' U' R 
y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 z U' R U

OH


----------



## Hermanio (Jun 8, 2012)

Went on my first competition and did 3X3 OH, got 34.xx seconds time with a PLL skip, when my average is about 1 min. Felt great.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 8, 2012)

Hermanio said:


> Went on my first competition and did 3X3 OH, got 34.xx seconds time with a PLL skip, when my average is about 1 min. Felt great.



Congrats! Some people do really well under pressure.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 8, 2012)

5x5 1:45.63


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 8, 2012)

New pb 3x3 28.60 of 2 years of cubing ,but ive been going to an off


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 8, 2012)

Got three more sub 2:50 in 5x5 and this ao5
Average of 5: 3:05.59
1. 3:03.32 D' U2 d' f b r2 d' F l2 r2 U b' r2 F2 L' D F2 f U F r R' u2 F' D2 u B2 F2 b U' b R' f' U' F2 L u' B2 L' U2 l2 D' b2 d B' U r2 B' R2 D2 R u2 D d' L2 r' R2 U r2 B 
2. 3:07.24 L2 F2 d2 B b2 L' f2 u U2 l' f' B' d f' U2 d' b D' B' r R2 F' u U' l2 f L b2 U F' l B d2 U2 L' r' F' d u2 D' B u' f b' d' F2 d b2 R' F' R2 l2 r2 d2 u b2 L D2 F l' 
3. 3:06.20 L' d' r' l b' l B' D' R' F' U' r' U' R' r u2 D2 r L B2 U2 L l' D l b' F L2 r' u f2 D u2 R2 b' U D d2 l' d U2 F2 B2 U d2 b R r2 f R L2 r u r b D R b2 r f' 
4. (3:07.75) L' U2 f b' u D' B D L' F L2 R' D' B U L r2 b2 u f2 B' U' B f2 F u' F D2 r2 R2 u L b2 d2 u b2 d2 R' d r' u l B2 b f2 r2 L D2 d F2 u2 f' R d' f R' B2 l' r2 f2 
5. (2:49.37) r' U2 r' R' B2 l r' D2 u2 l r R' b2 B f R2 f r2 U' B2 l b U' r' u d' U' b2 D2 b2 l' r2 U B2 L' D' r' U' L' l F' D u R' b2 L' D2 F f' d2 l d D L' U L u D r' l2


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 8, 2012)

3x3: 10.49 avg 12 

10.14, 10.98, 10.05, 11.38, 10.78, 10.65, *(8.64), (14.54+), 10.39, 10.39, 9.10*, 11.00



Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 10.49
1. 10.14 B2 L2 U2 B F L2 U2 B L2 F2 D' R U F' L D' R D' R D U 
2. 10.98 U' B2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 F' R B F2 U L' U2 R' B2 L F 
3. 10.05 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 D U R' B' U2 L R U' F2 U' L U2 
4. 11.38 R L2 U2 R2 B' U2 L D R F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F L2 B R2 
5. 10.78 L B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 F D F U2 L' B U2 F' U 
6. 10.65 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 R2 B U' F R2 B' D F2 L R2 D 
7. (8.64) B' U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 R U' F L' R2 B2 U F2 U' 
8. (14.54+) B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F R' F2 D2 U' F' L2 U' R' U 
9. 10.39 F U2 F D2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B' D2 F' U2 F L' 
10. 10.39 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L D R2 F' U' F U2 L U2 B 
11. 9.10 B D2 B D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 D' B U R U2 R2 B F R' U' R' 
12. 11.00 D2 B2 F L2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F U' L' D B L R D' B D' U2



Bolded is a 9.96 avg 5


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2012)

sq1:

9.67, 9.87, 11.13, 11.96, (5.51), 10.42, 8.62, 13.29, 9.63, 9.62, (17.07), 10.01 = 10.42


----------



## uvafan (Jun 8, 2012)

24.76 non-rolled avg100 

Time list:


Spoiler



32.11, 26.00, 20.28, 20.17, 27.11, 24.72, 21.34, 20.80, 20.71, 25.89, 19.06, 30.71, 23.58, 27.66, 22.23, 18.65, 21.05, 25.73, 23.66, 28.83, 20.77, 20.57, 22.58, 26.51, 28.15, 22.21, 22.04, 23.96, 22.11, 32.27, 22.72, (49.30), 20.99, 24.06, 21.83, 24.92, 28.38, 21.56, 24.63, 26.14, 22.90+, 22.95, 24.42, 18.00, 22.64, 23.39, 25.97, 23.06, 31.65, 22.88, 26.51, 28.21, 31.86, 27.17, 25.26, 27.67, 24.09, 20.18+, 33.90, 29.22, 22.29, 24.26, 29.39, 25.12, 27.69, 27.70, 21.83, 22.22, 23.45, 34.03, 26.03, 23.07, 22.57, 31.00, 19.75, (17.87), 24.48, 23.25, 24.63, 20.40, 25.04, 24.90, 27.17, 29.91, 23.90, 27.77, 28.13, 28.16, 23.57, 26.10, 24.65, 27.21, 22.17, 21.42, 21.18, 25.16, 27.33, 24.00, 25.57, 21.56


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2012)

Turns out my average from last night was actually 2.08 AO100



Spoiler



1. 2.13 
2. 1.96 
3. (1.30) 
4. 2.41 
5. 1.84 
6. 2.03 
7. (2.93) 
8. 2.25 
9. 2.05 
10. 1.96 
11. 2.02 
12. 1.75 
13. 2.41 
14. 1.40 
15. 1.94 
16. 1.81 
17. 2.15 
18. 2.43 
19. 2.22 
20. 2.18 
21. 2.86 
22. 2.05 
23. 1.71 
24. 2.40 
25. 2.25 
26. 2.13 
27. 2.36 
28. 2.44 
29. 2.11 
30. 1.91 
31. 1.97 
32. 2.09 
33. 2.86 
34. 1.93 
35. 2.22 
36. 1.90 
37. 2.33 
38. 1.33 
39. 2.19 
40. 1.96 
41. 1.65 
42. 2.58 
43. 2.18 
44. 1.86 
45. 1.90 
46. (0.77) 
47. 1.78 
48. (0.96) 
49. 2.02 
50. 1.93 
51. 2.25 
52. 1.77 
53. 2.05 
54. 1.91 
55. 2.11 
56. 1.81 
57. 1.43 
58. 1.63 
59. 1.94 
60. 2.71 
61. 1.66 
62. 2.52 
63. (4.80) 
64. 2.03 
65. 1.83 
66. 2.28 
67. 1.88 
68. (1.28) 
69. 1.80 
70. 2.28 
71. (2.90) 
72. 2.02 
73. 2.27 
74. 1.78 
75. 2.31 
76. 2.02 
77. 1.90 
78. 1.81 
79. 2.13 
80. 1.91 
81. 2.25 
82. 2.27 
83. 1.94 
84. 2.18 
85. 1.90 
86. 2.30 
87. (0.84) 
88. 2.38 
89. 2.03 
90. 2.50 
91. 2.33 
92. (3.03) 
93. 2.06 
94. (3.43) 
95. 2.25 
96. 2.46 
97. 1.50 
98. 2.31 
99. 2.65 
100. 1.61


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 9, 2012)

Had three CMLL cases that I knew in a row just now. 36.59, 26.56, 20.92
The first one took ~6 seconds to recognize


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2012)

PB average of 5 I think.
*Average: 2.35
*
1) *2.65* 
Scramble: R2 U' R' F' U2 R U'
Inspection: z
First side: U R'
OLL: F (R U R' U')*2 F'
PBL: y' R2 U' R2' U' [y U'] R2 U' R2' U

2) *2.32 * 
Scramble: F2 R2 F U2 F U' R' F2 R
Inspection: y'
First side: R U' R
OLL: L U L' U L U2 L'
PBL: L2 U L2' U L2 U L2' U L2 U'

3) *2.08*
Scramble: U' R2 F R' F U R' F2 R'
Inspection: x y2
OOS: R U2' R' U' R
PBL: U2 y R2 U' R2' U' [y U'] R2 U' R2' U

4) *3.75*
Scramble: F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U' F R2
Inspection: z x2
First side: U' R U R'
OLL: U2 F (R U R' U')*2 F'
PBL: U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U2
I cant believe I didn't realize the better solution.
Inspection: z y'
OOS: U R U2 F R' F' R
PBL: U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U2

5) *1.84*
Scramble: F U2 F U' F U' R F2 U'
Inspection: y2
OOS: U2 R2 U R'
PBL: U y' R2 U' R2' U' [y U'] R2 U' R2'

The only one look was the last solve.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 9, 2012)

Roux PB 17.43 CN


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 9, 2012)

after 200 solves with paritycp over the past few days:

best time: 11.48 (6, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, -2) / 
worst time: 28.50

best avg5: 16.48 (σ = 1.53)
best avg12: 18.51 (σ = 1.89)
best avg100: 20.33 (σ = 2.31)
session avg: 20.96 (σ = 2.58)


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 9, 2012)

Master Magic because I was bored 

4.31 Single
4.96 Average of 5
5.28 Average of 12

Edit:

4x4 because I haven't practised in a while

1:51.78 Single
2:23.93 Average of 5
2:25.76 Average of 12


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 9, 2012)

I think PB average of 100. Haven't had a good cubing session for like a year. Did qqtimer change the way it calculates big averages? I had 2 DNFs..the session avg should be DNF right?

stats: (hide)
number of times: 120/122
best time: 7.85
worst time: 21.66

current avg5: 10.71 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 9.05 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 10.55 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 9.93 (σ = 0.41)

current avg100: 10.60 (σ = 1.19)
best avg100: 10.55 (σ = 1.19)


----------



## Julian (Jun 9, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Did qqtimer change the way it calculates big averages? I had 2 DNFs..the session avg should be DNF right?


It did. It now truncates the best and worst five.


----------



## Riley (Jun 9, 2012)

After watching Feliks's 7.23 average of 12, I felt inspired to do some more 3x3 solves. And bam! 10.97 average of 12. First sub 11 average of 12 ever.

10.66, (10.37), 10.42, 11.06, 11.16, 11.14, 11.20, 11.02, (11.50), 10.65, 11.20, 11.22


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 9, 2012)

3x3 OH
number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.88
worst time: 29.99

best avg5: 21.82 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 23.14 (σ = 2.24)
session mean: 25.00


Spoiler: Times



25.74, 24.19, 25.48, 23.09, 27.49, 24.79, 26.62, 27.71, 23.04, 23.53, 19.40, 26.21, 27.56, 25.10, 25.61, 29.88, 29.99, 16.88, 27.61, 27.73, 27.04, 22.01, 25.02, 29.72, 27.15, 25.70, 27.06, 24.58, 28.78, 21.12, 24.05, 20.45, 26.49, 27.05, 19.27, 24.01, 22.39, 23.14, 19.92, 23.55, 26.30, 24.55, 26.82, 22.42, 26.30, 21.82, 22.77, 24.35, 23.81, 29.10, 22.75, 25.18, 21.48, 23.86, 22.68, 29.69, 28.04, 29.71, 24.82, 28.15, 23.94, 28.73, 23.61, 28.04, 25.26, 26.11, 24.21, 22.83, 26.32, 23.78, 28.39, 23.80, 20.68, 26.86, 23.94, 28.47, 28.43, 28.92, 26.89, 27.22, 24.50, 29.57, 18.87, 24.44, 25.37, 28.47, 24.35, 24.05, 24.38, 25.38, 24.21, 24.54, 19.95, 26.53, 22.72, 23.37, 24.10, 21.66, 23.83, 23.07


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 9, 2012)

3x3x3: Average of 5: 26.10: 25.13 25.12 30.88 19.19 28.xy
PB Average
19.19 was NL and my first solve under 23.98.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 9, 2012)

*3x3 7.99 PB!*

Strange thing No. 1: Previous pb was 8.99. I sure love x.99 times, but this is freaking me out. 

Strange thing No. 2: I had a headache that torn my head to pieces.

Strange thing No. 3: Few minutes before, I was practicing Roux a bit. LOL


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 9, 2012)

Getting quite consistant at sub20 on higames. PB is 12-13s.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 9, 2012)

23.88 avg 50 (Roux)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ended the Sunday-Saturday week with 50 miles running (ran 6 days out of 7, and doubled up on Sunday). Me gusta . PR mileage.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 9, 2012)

19.64 Ao5 and 21.31 Ao12! Now for sub-21 Ao12...


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 9, 2012)

I've used every H CMLL in a solve today. I think I've got the H's down, except it takes a while for me to remember which case is H2 and H3, but I have yet to do one when I was supposed to do the other (probably because I spend 1-2 seconds figuring it out)


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 9, 2012)

48.39, (59.20), 54.43, 50.12, 56.30, *55.71, 48.72, 49.49+, 48.17, (47.67)*, 51.67, 53.44 = 51.64








Spoiler



Average of 5: 48.79
1. (55.71) B' U2 u' f D u' L U' L r F' R2 F' U L' F2 r u' U' f D2 r' B2 U f R L f2 B2 u L2 f2 u U' L f2 B L R2 B 
2. 48.72 D2 r B' D u2 U F B f2 u' R' F2 R r' f u2 f D' f r' L' D2 r' U' B' u2 f L r' R' u U' D' F2 U2 f' F' D2 L' r2 
3. 49.49+ R' F' L2 R D F' L r R2 B' F2 U' r' L' B F2 U D L2 f B R2 f' r' B r L2 B D B2 f2 F2 r U' F' L r u F2 L2 
4. 48.17 U2 R' B' U2 L' D B2 f' F2 u' U r2 D f' F2 u L2 R' F U2 D2 L R' f2 R' U F2 D' F' f R' L r' B' U2 f L' B2 F' D' 
5. (47.67) B' R' F' f' L2 r' u' L r f D r' u' L F f2 L' f2 B R' U f L R2 B R' D' f' B' D U F B2 u2 f R B' u F u'


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 9, 2012)

*7.11, 7.18, 7.49, (12.60), (6.32),* 9.42,

*7.26 avg5*
This is what I had on video. 8.03 avg5  stoopid counting 9


----------



## leonparfitt (Jun 9, 2012)

3x3 single 10.94 (full step)

R2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F D U F R B2 D2 L F'


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 9, 2012)

Did an average of 12 and got both avg5 and avg12 PB.

Average of 5: 29.01
Average of 12: 29.56

*Times*
30.42, _*27.42*, 29.23, 30.21, 28.82, 28.99_, 28.33, 30.49, 31.38, 27.72, *36.18*, 29.98


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 9, 2012)

15.66 roux single


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2012)

I found my 3x3x4.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 42.14
worst time: 1:04.76


current avg5: 44.44 (σ = 2.44)
best avg5: 44.44 (σ = 2.44)


current avg12: 51.29 (σ = 7.95)
best avg12: 51.29 (σ = 7.95)

53.87, 46.40, 1:04.62, 54.86, 1:02.58, 43.46, 1:04.76, 47.26, 53.76, 42.14, 43.14, 42.93


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 9, 2012)

sq1: 

9.14, *10.61, 11.05, 10.84, (13.53), 8.53, 12.08, 8.76, 11.44, (3.80), 9.92, 11.39, 7.31*, 13.92, 9.30, 14.66, 12.74, 7.29

A string of solves from my most recent session. Bolded is a 10.19 avg of 12. Without the underlined 14, I would've had a sub-10 average of 12 :/


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 9, 2012)

3x3 CFOP

13.14 avg100

12 sub-11's, but not a single sub-10


----------



## JyH (Jun 9, 2012)

11.11 avg12

11.41, (8.82), 11.79, 12.75, 10.69, 10.28, 11.60, (14.14), 9.21, 12.81, 10.40, 10.19

11.98 avg100



Spoiler



10.11, 11.21, 11.13, 10.31, 10.40, 14.62, 11.27, 12.97, 12.66, 10.77, 12.73, 10.74, 12.79, 13.08, 14.31, 10.94, 13.52, 10.73, 12.36, 11.19, 10.81, 13.78, 11.04, 12.35, 10.05, (16.24), 11.94, 14.75, 12.66, 15.58, 10.93, 11.29, 14.65, 11.25, 10.67, 10.37, 11.46, 11.67, 13.58, 14.62, 11.54, 12.35, 13.48, 12.48, 12.91, (9.33), (22.67), 10.41, 12.24, 13.70, 12.38, 11.14, 13.27, 11.86, 10.16, 14.75, (59.54), 11.45, 11.41, (8.82), 11.79, 12.75, 10.69, 10.28, 11.60, 14.14, (9.21), 12.81, 10.40, 10.19, 11.77, 10.87, 10.83, 12.41, (16.05), 12.01, 13.43, 10.22, 10.79, (9.45), 12.57, 12.92, 12.63, 12.54, 11.82, (10.04), 11.02, 12.57, 12.83, (16.09), 10.51, 10.78, 10.73, 10.74, 12.38, 12.50, 12.02, 11.85, 12.24, 11.70


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 9, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> after 200 solves with paritycp over the past few days:
> 
> best time: 11.48 (6, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, -2) /
> worst time: 28.50
> ...



number of times: 250 (continuation of above)
best time: 11.08
worst time: 28.50

best avg5: 16.15 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 18.26 (σ = 3.01)
best avg100: 20.06 (σ = 2.31) So close
session avg: 20.73 (σ = 2.53)


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 9, 2012)

New PB of 27.92


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2012)

12.77, 14.25, (18.62), (12.42), 15.43 = 14.15 OH avg5
lolwut


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> *(3.80)*



Is this correct? Or did you just type it in wrong?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 9, 2012)

12.89, 15.93, (17.55), (11.92), 16.32, 14.02, 16.88, 15.30, 15.80, 15.37, 17.13, 13.24

15.29 average of 12 with zz


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 9, 2012)

7x7 single 5:26.57


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Is this correct? Or did you just type it in wrong?



likely correct, ive gotten a lot of lol sq1 solves


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 10, 2012)

17.01 3x3 avg of 100 

The F2L average was 11.39
LL average was 5.63.


----------



## Riley (Jun 10, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 17.01 3x3 avg of 100
> 
> The F2L average was 11.39
> LL average was 5.63.



Nice, how did you calculate the averages?

My achievement: 8 sub 10's in 1 day (180 solves). 6 in one average of 100.

8.00 NL PB 3x3 single: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDT2DMbgQ_Y


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 10, 2012)

Awh almost sub 17 avg 12

Best average of 5: 16.46
2-6 - (18.13) 16.68 16.55 (15.84) 16.15

Best average of 12: 17.19
1-12 - 18.69 18.13 16.68 16.55 15.84 16.15 (18.74) 18.10 16.33 18.31 17.14 (14.40)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 10, 2012)

first ever pll time attack 38.770

not bad?


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 10, 2012)

What...

15.61 18.36 14.36 15.63 (14.16) 15.91 17.32 (18.95) 17.42 15.02 17.88 17.60 = 16.51 Avg12

Improved by 0.99 and first average with all sub-19 and 20.

Result of better look-ahead.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 10, 2012)

10:12.25 Master Kilominx PB on video :3


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 10, 2012)

(31.64), 35.81, 37.74, 35.27, 34.55, 35.34, 35.86, (39.19), 37.57, 34.82, 36.69, 39.05 = 36.27 wat :O
previous pb was 37.26


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 10, 2012)

Finally picked an order for PLL time attack.

G - R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
G - R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R
E - x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
G - R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'
G - R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
N - R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R U2
F - R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
V - R' U R' U' y x l' U R' U' l R U' R' U l F
N - R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L' U' R U' R'
Z - U2 M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M'
H - M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2'
Y - F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U'
A - R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
A - R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l
R - R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2'
R - L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2
U - R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
U - R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
T - R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
J - R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' r
J - U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2

Second time through - 48.91 = 5.66 TPS :OOO because 3x3 WR single


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 10, 2012)

21.56 Average of 12

Cube: Zhanchi!?!?!?

I havn't used this cube since about Nov 2011 due to extreme popping issues, but I use it now and get no pops, and it turns really awesome!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 10, 2012)

(26.81), 20.92, 19.64, 19.40, 24.90, 23.83, 19.21, *18.35, 23.55, 21.71, (16.21), 18.78* = Ao12 21.03 Ao5 19.61

Also Ao50 23.82


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 10, 2012)

current avg50: 23.42 (σ = 2.16)
best avg50: 23.11 (σ = 2.13)

No really good times but my consistency was really good No sup-30s in the 23.11 average



Spoiler



Average of 50: 23.11
1. 26.42 D' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U F' L' U' L U' F' L D B 
2. 23.24 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B L2 R' B D L' F R2 F2 L2 
3. 22.28 R2 D R2 D U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 F U2 L' B L D' U' L 
4. (28.23) D' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' F D' F2 R2 U2 R' D L' F' D' 
5. 20.46 D2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 U' R F' L U L D F2 D2 F2 D2 
6. 20.75 R2 F U2 L2 B' F R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R B L' D B F' R' F' L2 
7. 21.66 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 R B2 L' D B2 R F' D2 L' R2 
8. 22.19 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 U2 R' D' B R' D R F D B' R 
9. 22.13 R D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 U' F R' F2 D L' F R2 F' R 
10. 21.59 R U' B' D2 F' D2 L' U R F R2 F U2 F' L2 B U2 F' U2 F' 
11. 26.68 B F2 L2 D2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 F' D B' R' U' L2 D2 B D B2 U2 
12. 20.92 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 F' L R' D' B2 L B2 F R' D2 
13. 26.42 L2 R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 R' D2 B L' U' L D' U F2 R2 
14. 22.06 F U2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B L' B' D' U2 R F' L' B' D2 F' 
15. 26.73 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D R2 U' B2 L2 F L' B U R 
16. (19.45) L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L' F R' B' D' R' F2 U R 
17. 22.65 F D2 R' D' F' U2 R L2 U B' D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 
18. (18.37) B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' L' D' B' R2 F' L' R D' F' L2 
19. 20.41 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L U B2 R2 B' F U' L R2 
20. 27.26 D F L' B' R F2 D2 L' F D L2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 
21. 20.68 F L2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F R D U B' D' B' L2 D' F2 U' 
22. 23.11 U' F R' F R' U2 F' R L' F' B2 U2 L2 F B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 
23. 22.79 R' F D' R2 B' R' D' L' U F2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 D2 R F2 B2 R2 
24. 21.39 D R U F2 D' B D L' F U2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 B2 L D2 L 
25. 23.86 L2 F U2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 R' D L B L' R D' L B D 
26. 26.63 F2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D R' B' D B U L U' L D2 U2 
27. 23.69 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L' F' D' F L2 F2 L' U' F2 
28. 23.05 L' F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 R B2 L' B2 D' L2 U' B' R' F U L' F U 
29. (18.73) F L2 B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 B' U' F' D2 R D2 R D R2 B2 
30. 21.78 F L' U' B' R U F' B L F' U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 
31. 25.01 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B F' D2 L2 R2 F' D B' D L F D F' U B' F' 
32. 26.10 B2 L2 D L' U' R' U B L U2 F' U2 B R2 B L2 F2 R2 F L2 
33. 23.42 D B' R' D2 L F' L2 B' U' B U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 
34. 24.03 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 D' B L' B D' B L D2 U R U' 
35. 22.37 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L' B' L D2 R' B D L' U2 F2 
36. 20.45 B2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L D2 U2 B R D B' L U' R' D L 
37. (29.70) R2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' D L2 R F' L2 D' R2 F2 R' 
38. 22.93 L U' L F' R U' B L2 F R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 B2 
39. 21.10 F2 D2 U2 B L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B D R B2 D' F2 D2 U R' D 
40. 23.75 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' B' L' D L D' R2 F L D2 R2 
41. 21.81 B D2 F2 U2 F R' U2 B R' U' F2 U' F2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 
42. 21.81 F' B' R2 B' L2 D' R' F' B R L2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' 
43. 21.46 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D U2 R2 U L2 B' R B D' U2 B L' U' B D' 
44. 26.37 R D R' B' U F2 R' U' R U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L2 
45. 27.15 D2 R' U' R' D' B' L' U F2 R' B' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B D2 R2 
46. 20.45 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B' L R U' L2 F R U' L' R' 
47. (27.75) D R B' U D2 R' L2 B' L2 F U R2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 
48. 23.35 U' D2 R B2 R2 U F L F' B U F2 L2 D R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U2 
49. 20.46 U2 B R2 B L2 B U2 F R2 U2 B2 R' U' F' U' F' R2 U F' R' D 
50. 23.84 U2 B' L2 F L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L' D' L' B' L2 R' U' F' R' D


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 10, 2012)

number of times: 13/13
best time: 50.17
worst time: 1:07.63

current mo3: 1:00.37 (σ = 4.09)
best mo3: 54.11 (σ = 3.68)

current avg5: 1:00.37 (σ = 4.09)
best avg5: 56.16 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 59.27 (σ = 3.59)
best avg12: 59.27 (σ = 3.59)

56.32, 1:00.71, (50.17), 57.47, 54.69, (1:07.63), 1:00.28, 1:05.35, 56.78, 1:04.89, 56.94, 59.28

4x4 PB avg12

Edit:46.14 PB SINGLE!!!!

Edit2: 52.88, (46.14), 55.96, (59.68), 54.50 = 54.45 PB as well


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 10, 2012)

sq1:

best avg5: 9.71 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 11.50 (σ = 1.96)
best avg100: 12.18 (σ = 1.97)

10.80, 9.01, 11.65, 12.52, 7.20, 13.28, 12.29, 13.09, 12.14, 14.05, 15.53, 11.89, 11.29, 13.38, 14.00, 10.64, 12.38, 11.40, 12.62, 11.64, 16.55, 15.35, 11.34, 13.43, 10.85, 12.53, 13.16, 12.01, 15.89, 9.21, 13.69, 13.00, 10.09, 11.86, 14.60, 13.38, 16.14, 13.13, 11.50, 8.86, 12.06, 14.05, 11.64, 12.95, 13.41, 15.52, 9.12, 9.74, (3.82), 13.31, 11.99, 11.82, 11.56, 13.35, 14.91, 15.99, 14.61, 10.68, 8.25, 10.64, 12.63, 9.68, 9.96, 10.16, 12.14, 14.22, 10.96, 11.16, 11.58, 13.03, 8.55, 10.70, 13.53, 10.09, 13.11, 14.58, 14.05, 13.32, 13.02, 11.71, 10.93, (17.54), 11.03, 10.10, 12.70, 12.09, 12.85, 13.87, 13.74, 13.09, 9.82, 9.61, 11.72, 15.33, 14.01, 8.46, 13.83, 11.13, 9.22, 8.80

My first average of 100 in a long time, since last September maybe.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 10, 2012)

3.82
lol


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 10, 2012)

PB average of 12, 5, and single

25.83, 22.35, *(18.18)*, 19.54, 22.00, 28.25, 22.38, (29.98), 25.82, 25.24, 24.35, 18.95

ao12: 23.47
ao5: 21.30
*single: 18.18*

Don't have any of the scrambles because my cube timer on my ipod doesn't let you access them later (SC Timer lite version)


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 10, 2012)

17.62! A pb & first sub 20!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 10, 2012)

48.72 4x4 reduction pb
oll skip a perm


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 10, 2012)

1:19.87 5x5 average of 5


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 10, 2012)

12.79 3x3 ao12, broke my 5x5 singles after doing the ss 5x5 mod on it with a 1:46 then a 1:41


----------



## uvafan (Jun 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> PB average of 12, 5, and single
> 
> 25.83, 22.35, *(18.18)*, 19.54, 22.00, 28.25, 22.38, (29.98), 25.82, 25.24, 24.35, 18.95
> 
> ...



Nice job! You're almost back to within a second of my best ao5 and ao12.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 10, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> number of times: 250
> best time: 11.08
> worst time: 28.50
> 
> ...



number of times: 300
best time: 11.08
worst time: 28.50

best avg5: 16.15 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 18.18 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 19.66 (σ = 2.38) 
session avg: 20.56 (σ = 2.53)


----------



## emolover (Jun 10, 2012)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.97
worst time: 20.34


current avg5: 13.34 (σ = 1.40)
best avg5: 11.27 (σ = 0.39)


current avg12: 12.91 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 12.43 (σ = 1.27)


current avg25: 13.28 (σ = 1.43)
best avg25: 13.10 (σ = 1.36)


current avg50: 14.45 (σ = 1.89)

18.67, 16.66, 13.65, 14.90, 18.60, 14.02, 17.06, 20.34, 14.52, 18.70, 17.60, 13.61, 14.78, 15.97, 13.94, 12.70, 13.36, 16.75, 20.09, 15.08, 15.93, 15.05, 14.82, 12.78, 12.87, _15.59, 15.24, 11.82, 14.96, 13.11, 13.54, 12.10, 14.32, 11.28, 18.45, 14.03, 13.86, 10.86, 13.29, 14.28, 12.92, *11.66, 11.27, 15.88, 8.97, 10.89*, 13.39, 11.91, 14.74, 14.71


_PB's across the board since I switched back.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 10, 2012)

3x3 CFOP

9.03 single
11.81 avg5 (for the third time...)
12.36 avg12
12.70 avg25
12.76 avg50
13.09 avg100


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 10, 2012)

first time this happened to me

53.72, 1:03.40, 1:02.74, 1:05.23, 1:00.30, (52.28), 1:01.31, *1:04.02, (1:05.72), 59.82, 59.43, 56.87*

best avg5: 1:01.09 (σ = 2.54)
best avg12: 1:00.68 (σ = 3.48)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 10, 2012)

4x4 1:11.16 OBLBL. 
I think its my pb. Im not sure lol


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 11, 2012)

New Personal Best on PLL Time Attack: 46.53
[video=youtube_share;0OQauqZDy_U]http://youtu.be/0OQauqZDy_U[/video]


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 11, 2012)

4x4 57.82 ao12 only my second session with a sub 1 ao12
starting to like this 4x4.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 11, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 4x4 1:11.16 OBLBL.
> I think its my pb. Im not sure lol



Race you to averaging sub 1:15? xD


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Race you to averaging sub 1:15? xD



I average like 1:30 lol . You probably are already sub 1:20.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 11, 2012)

More like _around_ 1:20  I got slower for some reason a few weeks back and I've been in a slump since


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

1:15.64 4x4 PB (reduction)


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 11, 2012)

I get better at OH when I don't practice it seems. First 5 solves since I posted ~1 week ago that I had just done my first few solves in a while
46.53 ao5
(1:03.89), (41.65), 43.92, 44.64, 51.03

PB ao5 42.588

PB ao12 is 47, let me see if I can beat that. *Knock on wood so as not to jinx myself*

But of course I start failing right afterwards...
51.22 ao12
1:03.89, (41.65), 43.92, 44.64, 51.03, 48.97, 48.49, 55.30, 56.98, 49.19, 49.77, (1:08.58)

Still darn good though


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> More like _around_ 1:20  I got slower for some reason a few weeks back and I've been in a slump since



Aight, lets race to sub 1:15!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 11, 2012)

Improving at pyra a little bit. Finally sub 5 I'd say. 

Average of 5: 3.32 (PB by .01)


Spoiler



1. (3.95) U' B L R' B' L U R l' b u 
2. 3.19 U L' B U' R U' B' R r b 
3. 3.50 U L R' L R U L' U l b' 
4. 3.28 U B R' L' R' L B U' l b 
5. (2.77) U L U' L R L R L' l b


Average of 100: 4.66


Spoiler



1. 3.57 L U B L' U B L B' l' b' 
2. 5.62 U L B' R U' B R B' r' b' 
3. 3.65 U' L R' U L' B U' R l b u' 
4. 5.37 U' B L' R' L' R' B' R l' b' u' 
5. 5.39 B U' R' B L' R' B R l r b u 
6. (3.18) U L' R L' R' L' B' U' r' 
7. 5.22 U' L B' L' B' U' B R' U' l' r' u' 
8. 4.75 L U' L' R L' U R L' r 
9. 3.31 U' L' U R' B R L' R l u' 
10. 4.31 B' L' U' R L U L' R' l r' b 
11. 3.76 U' R' B' L R' L' R' L' l' r u 
12. 3.88 L B' U R' U R L' B' r' u' 
13. 4.23 U' B' L' R U' L' B' R l u 
14. 4.19 U L' U B' R' B' U' R' r b' u' 
15. 4.47 L R' U L' B' R' B R l b' 
16. 4.35 U' R L B L' B U R' B u' 
17. 4.87 U R B R' L' B' L B l r 
18. 5.32 U R' U L' R' L U B b u 
19. 3.99 L' R U L B L' R L l u 
20. 4.64 U' L U R B U' R L l' b' u 
21. 4.01 B' R' L' U R L B' U l' u' 
22. 5.94 U' B' L' R U' R' L R' r' b u 
23. 4.03 B U R' B L' R B' U' l' r' b u 
24. 6.08 U L U L U' B' U' L r' b u' 
25. 5.83 U L U' L U' B' L B' R l' u 
26. 4.59 R' U' B R U' R' B L r' b u 
27. 4.81 U' L' B U' B' L' R' L B l' b' u' 
28. 4.31 U L R' L B L U R l' b' 
29. 5.15 U' B' L R U' L B U r' b' u' 
30. 5.25 L U' B' R L' R' B' R' r u 
31. 4.57 L B L' R' U L' U R b 
32. 5.76 U L U' R' L B U' L' B' l' 
33. 3.88 L U' R L' B' R' B L R' l u' 
34. 3.50 B L B L' U L' U L l 
35. 5.00 U L' R B U B U' B' l b u 
36. 4.33 U B L U L B' L U B b' u' 
37. 4.86 U' B R U B' U' L' B' L l r b u 
38. 4.76 U' R L R B' L R' U' u 
39. 4.53 U B L' U L R L R U' r' b u' 
40. (7.06) U B' R' L' B U L B U r 
41. 3.56 U B' U L B R U' B' L' l' r' b u' 
42. 3.80 R' L' R' B U B' L U u 
43. 5.85 L' R' B R U R B R r u 
44. 5.50 L R' L U B' L B' L' l b 
45. 4.41 U' R' B L R B L R' B l b' 
46. 5.19 U' B' U' R' L' R' B' U' r b' u' 
47. 5.28 U L B U' R U' B' L' B' l' r b' 
48. 4.70 L U' B' R B L U L b' 
49. 4.57 L' R L' B' R' U L' U l' b' 
50. 3.93 U L' R' U' L R' U B R l r' u' 
51. 4.31 U' R B' R B' R U B' r b' u' 
52. (3.07) R' U B' R' L B U' B l' 
53. 5.19 U R B R' U' L U' L l' r b 
54. 5.72 R' B U' L U R' L U b u 
55. 4.47 U R L B' U L B' L l b' u 
56. 4.14 U B' L R B' R' L' U L' l' r 
57. 4.51 L U' L' R L' R U B' r 
58. 5.36 R' L B L U B L U l r' b u 
59. (6.42) B' U' R' B L' B' L B l r' u' 
60. 5.01 R' L B' R' L B' R' U r' u 
61. 4.63 U' R U' B' R' U' L B l' r b u' 
62. 5.34 U B L' B R B' U R' l' r b u 
63. 5.26 B R L R' U' L' R U' r' b u 
64. 5.66 L' B L' R L U' B R' u' 
65. (6.16) L U R L B' R' L' B l' r 
66. 4.50 R B R U' L R B R l' r' u 
67. 4.11 U' B' L' U' B L' R U l' r u' 
68. 4.72 L R' U R' B' U' L' R' l' r' b' 
69. 3.52 U R U' R L' R' L R' r b' u' 
70. 3.80 L' B' R U' L' U' R L l' r b u' 
71. 5.14 U L R U' L' U B L' B' l' r' b u 
72. 5.67 U R' L U' R' B U B' R l' r' b u 
73. 5.31 U B' R' L' R' U' R' L l' b u' 
74. 4.11 U B U R' B U L U B' r b' 
75. 5.72 L U' L' R U' B L' B l r' b' u' 
76. 4.53 U R L' U' R L B R' l' r 
77. 5.33 U' L' U' R' L U' L R' 
78. 5.22 U' L R' L' B R U' B l r b u' 
79. 3.38 U R' L' B R L U' B l' r' b u' 
80. 4.95 R' L' B R' B R' B R' l r b u' 
81. 3.69 U R B' L' B' R' B' R' l r' 
82. (6.25) L R B' R L B L' U' l r' b' u' 
83. (6.86) U' L' U' B U' L' B U' r b u 
84. 4.77 R U' L' U B' L U B' l r' b' u 
85. 5.45 U' B R L' B' L U' B l r b' u' 
86. 4.12 U' B' U R' B' U B' L l' r u 
87. 4.97 R' B R' L' U' B L R' l r b' u' 
88. 5.46 R U B' R' B L U' L r b' u' 
89. 5.72 R U' B' U' R B' U' B L' b u' 
90. (1.65) U L' U L' R L' R B' r 
91. 3.55 U L R' U B U' B U' l' u 
92. 3.95 U' B L R' B' L U R l' b u 
93. (3.19) U L' B U' R U' B' R r b 
94. 3.50 U L R' L R U L' U l b' 
95. 3.28 U B R' L' R' L B U' l b 
96. (2.77) U L U' L R L R L' l b 
97. 5.22 L U' B' L' R' B U' B l' 
98. 4.71 B R' L U' L' B R' U r 
99. 4.69 U' B' U' L' U R' L' R' r b' u' 
100. 4.02 U L' U B' L B' U' B' l r b' u'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 11, 2012)

2x2

times (reset):
2.849, 2.959, 3.529, 2.471, 3.368, 3.679, 2.986, 2.849, 3.629, 2.682, 3.620, 3.857, 3.017, 2.367, 4.132, 2.482, 2.976, 2.607, 2.505, 4.044, 3.504, 3.120, 2.741, 3.313, 2.420, 2.490, 2.198, 2.396, 3.593, 3.267, 4.591, 3.350, 2.701, 3.788, 2.420, 4.461, 2.588, 2.275, 3.818, 3.377, 4.018, 2.904, 4.079, 4.147, 6.063+, 3.750, 3.660, 2.775, 3.196, 2.626, 3.139, 3.565, 3.137, 1.765, 2.862, 3.270, 2.694, 2.631, 4.941, 3.585, 2.353, 2.702, 3.050, 8.580, 3.801, 3.697, 4.605, 3.801, 2.519, 4.378, 2.474, 2.716, 3.949, 1.720, 4.154, 2.949, 2.717, 3.356, 3.968, 4.182, 3.647, 3.941, 3.900, 4.686, 4.806, 3.222, 1.823, 8.978, 3.304, 3.382, 5.269, 1.763, 2.855, 2.849, 4.864, 3.917, 3.745, 2.969, 3.823, 4.131 stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.720
worst time: 8.978

current avg5: 3.828 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 2.435 (σ = 0.04)

current avg12: 3.584 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 2.807 (σ = 0.38)

current avg100: 3.395 (σ = 0.95)
best avg100: 3.395 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 3.395 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 3.434


----------



## emolover (Jun 11, 2012)

@ *ottozing*

Race to sub 3 average of 100?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> @ *ottozing*
> 
> Race to sub 3 average of 100?



deal. this will motivate me to learn the rest of EG-1


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 11, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 3.82
> lol



3x3?!


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jun 11, 2012)

No. There you go



MTGjumper said:


> sq1:
> 
> best avg5: 9.71 (σ = 1.01)
> best avg12: 11.50 (σ = 1.96)
> ...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 11, 2012)

It was a lol scramble for what it's worth. qqtimer gives them maybe one in every hundred solves or so.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you use the random-state scrambler, Simon? It's down there at the bottom of the sq1 list, because it takes a while to start up.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 11, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 30.21
worst time: 49.59

current avg5: 40.11 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 36.87 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 40.72 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 38.94 (σ = 3.01)

current avg100: 40.83 (σ = 2.89)
best avg100: 40.83 (σ = 2.89)

session avg: 40.83 (σ = 2.89)
session mean: 40.80

40.25, 37.48, (*30.21*), 43.05, 42.01, *34.06*, 37.63, 43.72, 35.74, 40.16, 42.12, 36.93, 44.11, 42.58, 40.82, 37.86, 38.19, 41.38, 40.57, 44.28, 44.49, 42.04, 39.42, 39.00, 44.42, 40.92, 38.30, 40.11, 41.86, 44.28, 42.31, 36.52, 47.88, 37.14, *32.68*, 36.94, 39.82, 38.18, 39.16, 39.66, 43.74, 44.77, 37.19, 41.88, 36.88, 41.86, 44.34, 39.00, 40.02, 45.52, 41.78, 46.06, 38.33, 45.32, 39.22, 37.61, 36.18, *34.86*, 37.11, 39.70, 49.59, 39.32, 44.63, 45.64, 43.73, 44.27, *34.15*, 46.49, 44.84, 45.40, 46.08, 36.25, 41.19, 39.04, 41.59, 46.38, 47.98, 39.78, 48.42, 41.31, 40.36, 43.57, 43.22, *33.46*, 37.44, 37.15, 39.21, 40.05, 42.40, 37.18, 38.86, 41.05, 39.60, 43.70, 45.07, 39.51, 39.99, 39.82, 41.76, 40.52

Not bad, 6 sub-35s


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 11, 2012)

8x8 9:48.55 with a pop, could have been about 9:30 because shengshou obliques are really difficult to put back in :/ First sub 10 though.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 11, 2012)

3x3 avg 5, 12 and 50 PBs

9.69, 12.51, 10.99, *(8.27)PLL skip, (12.64), 9.39, 9.80, 9.97,* 10.12, 10.34, 9.21, 10.92 = *10.29* avg 12 
Counting 12.......
Bolded is a 9.72 avg 5


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.29
1. 9.69 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' R2 B D B' U' B2 U2 
2. 12.51 L2 D U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L F2 R2 B D R B2 U2 L' U 
3. 10.99 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' B' L F2 U' F U' R' D' F 
4. (8.27) U2 F2 D2 R D2 L F2 R F2 R U F2 L' D' R B D' F R U2 R' 
5. (12.64) U L F2 R2 U D2 L2 F' U' L U2 R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 F2 
6. 9.39 D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B' R' B L' D' B R B2 F2 D U2 
7. 9.80 L2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U' L F2 D2 R B D2 U2 L F2 
8. 9.97 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R B' U' L2 R' U2 L R2 D U' 
9. 10.12 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 L' B' L F' U2 L' D2 U2 B' R' 
10. 10.34 L U' F' D F' R L F' D' R U' R2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' D2 B2 
11. 9.21 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B' F' R' D' B' L R' B' L U 
12. 10.92 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R U' B2 F' D' U2 L R B R2



and 10.92 average of 50


Spoiler



9.83, 10.03, 10.67, 11.72, 11.15, 11.11, 11.98, 10.41, 10.51, (8.24), 10.20, 10.20, 10.48, 11.69, 11.84, 11.82, 12.14, 12.10, 10.27, 10.97, 9.21, (13.81), 11.20, 11.34, 12.06, 9.69, 12.51, 10.99, (8.27), 12.64, 9.39, 9.80, 9.97, 10.12, 10.34, (9.21), 10.92, 12.91, 9.90, (13.10), (14.46), 12.16, 11.24, 11.31, 10.32, 9.35, 12.23, 10.47, 11.62, 9.71



I think sub 10 avg 12 is in my reach


----------



## emolover (Jun 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> deal. this will motivate me to learn the rest of EG-1



Funny how different of methods we use. I might learn SS to aid my Ortega.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 11, 2012)

2nd LL skip untimed casual solve. First was about a week ago so probably within 400 solves.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> 2nd LL skip untimed casual solve. First was about a week ago so probably within 400 solves.



Crazy o.0


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 11, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Do you use the random-state scrambler, Simon? It's down there at the bottom of the sq1 list, because it takes a while to start up.



Ive been using it and a week ago i got a low 5


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 11, 2012)

7x7 PB 5:08.58


----------



## leonparfitt (Jun 12, 2012)

7x7 8.19.52 (first sub 10)
8x8 22.42.47 (first solve) w/ pop

both with my new shengshou cubes i got today


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 12, 2012)

3x3x3 tps pbs HTM: 8.39, ETM: 9.01

Scramble: B2 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L D' L' F' U' R' L' U B2 D

Cross: x' z U' L U l u R' (6/6)
1st pair: U' R' U' R L' U L (7/7)
2nd pair: R U' R' U' y R' U' R (7/8)
3rd pair: U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' (12/12)
4th pair: y U L U' L' U L U L' (8/9)
OLL: M U' L' U' L U M' r U' r' F (13/13)
PLL: U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' (14/17)

Move total: 67/72
Time: 7.99
Tps: 8.39/9.01

B)


----------



## Benyó (Jun 12, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> 2nd LL skip untimed casual solve. First was about a week ago so probably within 400 solves.



don't worry it just gets worse: i had 2 untimed LLskips yesterday only


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 12, 2012)

3 cube relay: 40.xx


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 12, 2012)

7.85 PB!!
11.79 ao5 PB!!

practicing roux helps my cfop. lol


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 12, 2012)

Massive jump in 3x3 times somehow
Avg 5
(10.64), (7.44), 9.71, 9.58, 9.70 =* 9.66*


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 5: 9.66
1. (10.64) F2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 L F2 L' F' R F L' B D2 U F' L B' 
2. (7.44) L' U2 R' F2 L R F2 U2 R' B' L' D' L U2 L2 D U2 
3. 9.71 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U F2 D F D L U' R' D2 U2 R2 F R' B 
4. 9.58 F R U' D B' R2 U R D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L' 
5. 9.70 R' F2 U' D B' D' R F L' D' B L F2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L


Avg 12
(7.44), 9.71, 9.58, 9.70, 9.72, 10.58, 10.82, 11.45, (11.82), 11.55, 8.07, 10.43 = *10.16*...


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 10.16
1. (7.44) L' U2 R' F2 L R F2 U2 R' B' L' D' L U2 L2 D U2 
2. 9.71 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U F2 D F D L U' R' D2 U2 R2 F R' B 
3. 9.58 F R U' D B' R2 U R D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L' 
4. 9.70 R' F2 U' D B' D' R F L' D' B L F2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L 
5. 9.72 D2 B2 D U2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B D2 B D2 R B' F L U 
6. 10.58 F' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 R D2 R F L' F2 L2 D R 
7. 10.82 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 B' L D R' B' L' B2 F' L' B' U' 
8. 11.45 D2 F' R2 B D2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B D' U' R D2 F L' U B R 
9. (11.82) L D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R B2 L' F2 R' F' D' L2 U' L B' D U2 F R2 
10. 11.55 U L2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2 U L B2 D F' U2 R B' L' B2 D' 
11. 8.07 L2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 D' R2 U B L' D L' D' U B2 U2 F' 
12. 10.43 D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 D R B' F' R2 B D' B' L' D'



Avg50: *10.54* 


Spoiler: times



10.64, (7.44), 9.71, 9.58, 9.70, 9.72, 10.58, 10.82, 11.45, 11.82, 11.55, (8.07), 10.43, 12.75, 9.55, 10.04, 11.67, 11.13, 8.85, 11.78, 8.35, 11.64, (13.04), 11.76, (13.01), 9.96, 11.86, (8.07), 10.07, 10.85, 9.11, 11.52, (12.82), 9.65, 8.45, 10.30, 11.45, 10.01, 11.75, 8.38, 11.03, 10.73, 9.53, 12.70, 10.79, 9.76, 10.55, 10.81, 10.25, 10.58



Avg 100 :* 10.81* First average of 100 ever lol


Spoiler: times



10.00, 10.89, (20.05), 10.80, 9.55, 12.36, 10.78, 12.24, 9.76, 9.36, (14.40), 9.07, 10.10, 11.59, 9.76, 13.59, 12.49, (DNF(10.92)), 10.69, 11.38, 8.66, 9.65, 11.40, 11.63, 9.88, 9.83, 11.13, 11.07, 9.93, 11.76, 10.70, 9.42, (15.51), 11.52, (8.24), 8.78, 12.22, 12.00, 10.66, 9.78, 13.45, 12.30, 11.62, 13.96, (15.34), 10.60, 10.64, (7.44), 9.71, 9.58, 9.70, 9.72, 10.58, 10.82, 11.45, 11.82, 11.55, (8.07), 10.43, 12.75, 9.55, 10.04, 11.67, 11.13, 8.85, 11.78, (8.35), 11.64, 13.04, 11.76, 13.01, 9.96, 11.86, (8.07), 10.07, 10.85, 9.11, 11.52, 12.82, 9.65, 8.45, 10.30, 11.45, 10.01, 11.75, 8.38, 11.03, 10.73, 9.53, 12.70, 10.79, 9.76, 10.55, 10.81, 10.25, 10.58, 11.02, 10.79, 10.38, 9.94


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 12, 2012)

First 5 pyra solves of the day and I get this 

*Average: 5.10*

1. 5.33 U' R L R' U' R' L' U
2. 4.88 R' U' L' B U' L U' R' l' r' u'
3. 4.93 U' L' U L' R L' R L b'
4. 5.05 L R U L' B L U' R l' r' u
5. 6.53 R L' R U L R L' B l' r' b' 

Sub-5 soon?

Edit: Just tied my PB average of 12 -.-


----------



## already1329 (Jun 12, 2012)

New 3x3x3 single PB of 12.91 seconds. (PLL skip, but average F2L and the OLL was 2-look)


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 12, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> New Personal Best on PLL Time Attack: 46.53
> [video=youtube_share;0OQauqZDy_U]http://youtu.be/0OQauqZDy_U[/video]



Awesome time with calm tps


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 12, 2012)

YAY!  Got my 2nd sub-10 today! -- 9.97 

PLL skip though. My current PB also had a PLL skip - 9.79 xD 

Now time for nl sub-10


----------



## SittingDeath (Jun 12, 2012)

New avg of 12 pb  38.15


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 12, 2012)

12.95 3x3 NL

2:08 4x4 NL (only been practising for a day)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 12, 2012)

OMG im ithought it was sub 1. But PLL slowed me down ): 

1:10.07 OBLBL.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 12, 2012)

18.30 single because I paused checking to make sure that my LSE was oriented before I had an *M2 U' *LSE!
I would've had sub18... 
Still .12 away from pb


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 12, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> OMG im ithought it was sub 1.



I would scream if you got sub-1. Nice solve though


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I would scream if you got sub-1. Nice solve though



Now the only tthing i want to sub 1...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

Almost sub 4.5 

Average of 100: 4.58


Spoiler



1. 3.33 U' L' B U B' U' B U' l r' 
2. 4.86 R L' B' R L B R' B r' b u 
3. (6.82) U R L B' L B' L' U' R' l' r' 
4. 4.12 R U' R U' B' R' U L' B l b' 
5. 4.41 L U R' L' R' U L B l' b' u' 
6. 3.95 U R' U' R' B L' U B' L' l' b' u 
7. 3.68 U R L U' L' B U R' 
8. 4.05 U B' R' L B R U' R' r' u' 
9. 4.79 U' B L' R' L' B' R' L l' r' b u' 
10. 6.17 U L U' L R' B L U l' r' b 
11. 4.68 U R' B' R U R U B' U' l' b u 
12. 4.04 L R B' L' R L' R' B l r' b' u' 
13. (9.97) U' B' U' L' R U' B' U r' u' 
14. 4.06 U L R' U R' B' R B' r' b u' 
15. 5.48 B R L' U R L R L' l' b' 
16. 3.11 U L U' L' B' L' B U l' r' u 
17. 4.79 R B' L B' L U' R L' r b 
18. 4.43 L B U R' B' L' R L' l' r b 
19. (6.58) U L B L U B' L' R U l r' u' 
20. 3.91 L B' R' B L B' R U' l' r b' u 
21. 4.60 R' L B R' L B' U B l' r 
22. 5.31 L U L R U' R' U L l r u' 
23. 4.12 U' L' R' U R' U' L' B R' r' 
24. 5.48 U R' U' R' U B' L U l u 
25. 4.76 U R U' L B' R L U R' l' b' u' 
26. 4.62 U' B U' R' L B' U' B' U' r u 
27. 5.62 U R U R B R' L' B l' b u' 
28. 5.38 L U' L B' R L' B L l r' u 
29. 4.35 U R' L B U' B R L r' b' u' 
30. 3.36 U' R' U B L B R L B l' r' b 
31. 6.04 U R L U' L R L' R' B' l' b 
32. 4.57 U B' U' R U R' U' B' r' b 
33. 5.28 L U' B' R' L R' B' L B' 
34. (2.39) U L R' U' R U L U l' b' u' 
35. 4.13 U' R B' R L' R' U B l r' u 
36. 4.80 L' U' B' L R L B' U' l r b u' 
37. 5.46 U R L' B R' L' U' B' R' l r' b' 
38. 3.76 L R B' U' L U L' U' l' r u' 
39. 3.87 L' R B U' L U' R' U' u' 
40. 4.89 L R' L U L B R' U l' r' b' u 
41. 4.36 R U' R U L' B R' U l u' 
42. 3.33 L U' R' B' R B L R' r b 
43. 3.93 U L' U L' U B L' R' U' l' r b 
44. 6.42 U R' L' U R L R U l' r' u' 
45. 4.40 U L' B' R B R' U B' U r b 
46. 4.65 U' L U R' L B' U' L R' l r' b 
47. 4.30 L B L U B' L' B' R' l' r' b' u' 
48. 4.01 U L' B R' U B' R U' l' r b 
49. 4.39 L B R' B' U' R' U' L r b' u 
50. 5.18 U R L' B U' R U' B' u' 
51. 4.09 U' R' L' R B' U' L' B l' r' b' u' 
52. 3.46 U R L' R U' B L U' R l r' b' 
53. 4.83 U R U' L R L U R U r' b 
54. 6.08 B U L' U' R B' L' R' l r' u' 
55. (6.80) L U L' R L' B U B l' r b' 
56. 5.50 U' R B' L' B U' L' U' l' r' u 
57. 4.97 B U' R' L' U B R B l r b' u' 
58. 4.04 U B R' U L' U L' B' l r b 
59. 4.27 U R' U R U L' R' B' l r' b' u' 
60. 4.12 U' L U' B L' B L U' L l r' b u' 
61. 4.74 L U B' R U' L' R' U l u' 
62. 5.57 U' L B' U R B U' R' B' l u' 
63. 3.77 U L' U L' U L B' L' U l b 
64. (7.02) L R B' U R' B' L' B l r' b u' 
65. (2.59) L B' L' B L' R L U' l r' b' u' 
66. 5.88 U R L' B' R' U' L B R' l' r b' u' 
67. (2.31) U' L' U' B L' B R B' r u' 
68. 3.47 U R U R L U' L' U' 
69. 5.05 R' U B' L' U B' L R l' r b' u' 
70. 2.92 U L' U' R L R' B U r 
71. 4.07 U' L' B' R' L R' L U' l r' u' 
72. 4.79 L' B U' L' U B' R' L' l b' u' 
73. 4.93 U' R B R' U R' B' U' B r' b 
74. 5.88 U B' U' R' U' B' L U B' r' b' u 
75. 4.66 U R' U' B L B U' R L' l' r b' u 
76. 3.80 U B U' R' U R' U' R B l u' 
77. 4.48 U B' R' B' L' U B U' l' u 
78. 4.71 U B L' R' L' R' U R l' r' b' u' 
79. 5.82 R' U' R U' L U' B' R' u 
80. 4.55 U R' B' R B' L' B U' l' r' b' 
81. 4.93 L' U L B' R' B U' L r' b' u' 
82. 4.92 R' U B' U L B R' U' b 
83. 4.09 L' U' B L' R B' L' U l u 
84. 5.24 U' B' L R' L R U' L' l r' b' u 
85. 3.89 L' U B' R B' R U R' l' r' 
86. 3.56 U L' U L' B L' R' U r b' 
87. 3.88 U L B' U B U' R' U l r' b 
88. 4.12 U R' B' U' B' R U' B' l u' 
89. 4.74 U L' U L' B U R' U B l r' u' 
90. 5.16 U' B' L' R U' R' B' U l b u 
91. (2.76) U R U R' B' U' B R' r' b 
92. 4.45 B' L B' L U R' L' B' l r' b' 
93. 4.90 R L' B R' B L U' B l' b' 
94. (1.99) U' L' U L R' U B L r' 
95. 5.29 U L U R U L U' L' l r u' 
96. 4.06 U B R U L' R' B' U L l' u 
97. 6.12 R' U B' L B' L U L' l b' u' 
98. 5.20 U R U' R U' L' U B' L' l' r b' u' 
99. 3.62 U B R' U L' B' R U' L' r u 
100. 4.28 U' L U L' B L' U R' b u


----------



## uvafan (Jun 12, 2012)

Improved my PB Ao12 again:

23.15, 23.35, *19.84, 20.28, 19.11, 21.71, (18.70)*, 26.75, 18.87, (44.92), 20.24, 21.36 = *21.47*

3 counting sub-20s! I can see a sub20 Ao12 coming! 

Bolded is a 19.74 Ao5, my second sub-20 Ao5 ever.


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 12, 2012)

sub 40 OH single 36.66


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 12, 2012)

1:05.47 Megasingle PB

It's weird, I get these great singles but I still average around 1:25. -_-


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 12, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> 1:05.47 Megasingle PB
> 
> It's weird, I get these great singles but I still average around 1:25. -_-



And I'm the exact opposite, My best single is only like 2s better than my PB Ao5, 3s better than Ao12

Megaminx Average PB's:
1:05.89 Ao12
1:04.23 Ao5
(PB Single is 1:02.86)
1:04.13 1:05.62 1:07.28 1:08.62 1:07.38 1:06.27 1:03.24 1:03.81 1:07.04 1:04.51 1:04.37 1:08.52


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 12, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> And I'm the exact opposite, My best single is only like 2s better than my PB Ao5, 3s better than Ao12
> 
> Megaminx Average PB's:
> 1:05.89 Ao12
> ...



Woah, you're so consistent! How often do you practice mega?


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 12, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Improved my PB Ao12 again:
> 
> 23.15, 23.35, *19.84, 20.28, 19.11, 21.71, (18.70)*, 26.75, 18.87, (44.92), 20.24, 21.36 = *21.47*
> 
> ...








I still need a sub 20 ao5...
I'm getting lots of sub21s and several sub20s a day now. I'm just really inconsistent still. I'll have a 20 and then a 28 after that, followed by a failed 35 and then a 22. 

But congrats


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 12, 2012)

So an hour ago I posted my sub 40 single in OH. Well I just got an 28.86 OH. OLL skip and H perm.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 12, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Woah, you're so consistent! How often do you practice mega?



Not very much at the moment because of exams, that Ao12 was the best 12 solve sof a session of 15 I did, and that was all the solving I did that day  .
Before the exam season I had about a week of doing 30+ a day, but usually I do about 20-30 solves a week, Im just generally consistent at most things 
However, Megaminx is my favourite event


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

3x3 CFOP, PB's across the board.

8.76 single
10.71 avg5
11.98 avg12
12.18 avg25
12.49 avg50
12.66 avg100

First sub-13 avg100. Lol.


----------



## Julian (Jun 13, 2012)

Average of 5: 10.35
1. (9.56) B2 R2 L F' D' L' U R F D' F2 R2 D2 R2 L U2 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 
2. (13.72) F L' F B L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 
3. 10.41 B' R2 U' L' D' L2 F2 R D' R2 B U2 F' L2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 
4. 10.15 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 L D R F U' L2 B D' R2 U' 
5. 10.50 U' F2 R2 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U B' F' L B' D U' L2 B' L'

0.02 off of PB


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 13, 2012)

I have practiced BLD so much in the last month that I am slower at 3x3. =D


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 13, 2012)

New PBs, but uvafan is still winning. I barely beat previous records.

22.22, *19.55, (DNF(21.09)), 20.36, 23.73, (18.77)*, 28.05, 25.60, 25.59, 24.00, 20.13, 24.65

*PB Ao5: 21.21,* previous was 21.30
PB Ao12: 23.39, previous was 23.47

Still improvement though
Oh, and my ao66 (I did 66 solves today) was 25.90, so that's pretty good too.

Also, did some CFOP just for the heck of it.
number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.83
worst time: 37.03

current avg5: 21.13 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 20.21 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 24.03 (σ = 4.56)
best avg12: 24.03 (σ = 4.56)

session avg: 24.03 (σ = 4.56)
session mean: 24.76

24.25, 29.65, 37.03, 22.02, 28.23, 20.08, 19.83, 20.60, 19.96, 22.26, 20.53, 32.68

I'm still faster with CFOP than Roux, except on ao12


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2012)

[_2.37, 2.90, 3.54, 3.35, *2.80, 1.94, 3.14, 3.18, 1.60*, 3.59, 2.90, 3.30, 2.82, 2.87, 2.62, 2.82, 3.14, 1.54, 3.35, 3.12, 3.36, 3.44, 2.74, 2.45, 3.49_, 3.22, 4.68, 3.79, 2.89, 3.02, 2.98, 11.38, 2.15, 2.38, 4.47, 5.93, 2.81, 2.72, 3.00, 3.37, 2.99, 5.04, 4.57, 3.33, 3.09, 3.07, 3.10, 2.92, 3.21, 3.64, 3.14, 2.39, 2.26,] 4.49, 3.43, 3.05, 3.86, 7.23, 2.02, 2.74, 2.92, 2.60, 3.71, 3.94, 2.50, 3.74, 2.04, 2.59, 3.64, 2.91, 3.34, 2.84, 3.78, 3.85, 3.03, 3.25, 3.26, 3.46, 2.40, 3.99, 3.80, 3.16, 2.60, 3.16, 3.23, 3.05, 4.19, 2.58, 3.57, 3.74, 2.78, 5.81, 1.51, 2.63, 2.76, 4.75, 3.01, 4.33, 3.34, 3.64

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.51
worst time: 11.38


*best avg5: 2.63 (σ = 0.62)*
best avg12: 2.84 (σ = 0.38)
_best avg25: 2.96 (σ = 0.40)_
[best avg50: 3.13 (σ = 0.53)]
best avg100: 3.20 (σ = 0.57)

Nice start! I need a new cube.


----------



## Riley (Jun 13, 2012)

10.78 3x3 average of 12, PB. 10.90, 11.84, (8.37), 10.07, (13.07), 10.81, 10.85, 10.20, 10.41, 10.56, 11.41, 10.73

8.37 was a PLL skip.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I have practiced BLD so much in the last month that I am slower at 3x3. =D



Me too.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 13, 2012)

8.488 LL skip, my fastest lucky solve. The F2L sucks, I know. I wasn't expecting the LL-skip though.
B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' U B' R' U F D R2 D2 B' F' 
Cross: X' Y2 F u R2 D F' u2 L' D'
F2L #1: Y U' L' U L2 U' L'
F2L #2: R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' F U' F'
F2L #3: U R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L #4: U' R U R' U' Y L' U L U' L' U L 
AUF : U'


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 13, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Me too.



But do you consider it an accomplishment?


----------



## already1329 (Jun 13, 2012)

New 3x3x3 single PB of 12.21 seconds. (PLL skip)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 13, 2012)

B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 L F2 R' U R' D2 B2 L' U B' U' B
7.68 Sorta fullstep single

y2' R' F L' U2 L R
R U2' R' U y L' U' L
U2 R' F R F' R' U' R
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U' y' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
View at alg.garron.us

57STM/7.68 = 7.42 TPS
60ETM(I think)/7.68 = 7.81 TPS

Edit: 10.25, (13.12), 10.67, (7.68), 8.99 = 9.97 avg5


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 13, 2012)

Master Magic:

*Best time: 4.15*
Worst time: 13.50

Current ao 5: 6.43 (σ = 0.67)
*Best ao 5: 4.59 (σ = 0.28)*

Current ao 12: 5.70 (σ = 0.84)
*Best ao 12: 4.71 (σ = 0.27)*

Session average: 5.51 (σ = 1.04)
Session mean: 5.78

Time List:
5.33+, 5.19+, 5.25+, 4.81+, 5.77+, 13.50+, 6.13+, 5.44+, 5.86+, 9.25+, 4.56+, 4.68+, 5.06+, 4.72+, 5.03+, 4.31+, 4.30+, 5.11+, 4.61+, 4.86+, 4.94+, 4.15+, 5.66+, 5.41+, 10.63+, 7.22+, 4.71+, 5.44+, 4.93+, 4.47+, 6.00+, 5.28+, 4.83+, 6.52+, 5.65+, 7.19+, 4.36+, 6.19+, 7.78+, 5.91+

Bold are PBs, ignore the fact that all times are +2s, that's just csTimer being buggy


----------



## Selkie (Jun 13, 2012)

A couple of pleasing 4x4 average PBs:-

Average of 12: 1:11.29
Average of 5: 1:07.93 (Bolded)
1. 1:20.35 f2 r' f' R f' B r2 B2 L' F' f' L2 u2 F' L2 B F' D' U u2 F2 U R' F2 r B L2 D2 u U B2 u f2 F2 B U B U L2 f'
2. 1:17.08 u' R2 L' B R2 B' f' F2 r' B u' R u2 F2 U' u B f2 U2 u2 L D2 B' R' B R2 U' r B r' D2 U2 L2 u2 D U2 B' U D' F
3. 1:09.51 D f D L D u r D2 u F B2 R' u f' D f R' F2 U' R2 B' f D B2 u2 D' L f' D2 r R' L2 f2 u2 r' R2 B u2 f D'
4. 1:09.35 U' f R' F r' U L r R2 F' L2 B2 r B2 r R B2 D f u2 R2 u' F' f' r L2 f' r' B U' B U2 F L r U' u' R r' B'
5. 1:05.57 u2 D' r' D R' D' u F' L U R L' F r' F D' r f' U2 u2 F2 u' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' R' L2 F R U r2 R' F' u B r2 R2
6. 1:14.38 B' R2 D2 R F2 R2 r F U D' r' D' U2 F' U' r2 F f2 L' R D u U' F f L' R2 r' F' D2 F2 U2 r2 u F r' B2 f R u'
*7. 1:06.59* D' B2 R2 U D2 r U' L2 R2 F D B' f' u2 L2 r2 u D' r2 U D2 F2 u R U' B2 F' D2 f F2 U L' R2 B R U' D' r2 L2 R'
*8. (1:21.25)* F f' u R L' u L2 U D u r2 U' F2 f L' u D2 U R' L F' U' r R2 F2 D' f r2 L2 B2 r u' r2 D R U2 f2 L' f r'
*9. (1:02.98)* D2 f D F r' F2 D2 F' B2 u2 B' r2 L2 B' U r f2 B' U' f' u B r2 L2 F' r2 B2 F' r' u' F' D r2 D2 L2 D' R' B2 D R'
*10. 1:06.44 * U D' f' R' f u f F2 B2 L f U2 F' D u L' U' r2 f D' r L2 B' u' r2 B2 D2 B2 f2 F' r' B2 R D2 L R u F2 r2 U'
*11. 1:10.77* D R2 B' u' L B f L' U' F r' f' L' u2 r2 u B2 D' u2 L2 U D2 R B D' u' U F2 U2 f2 U2 R2 f F2 U' B D2 u' L2 U'
12. 1:12.83 U L D' R u U2 D R F' r' R2 U2 B R' U' f' L' R' r f2 R2 B2 D2 U L B2 D f' u U2 F u2 U' D r' F' R' F2 R u'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 13, 2012)

2 days of practising got my 4x4 time down to 2 min (1:47 PB single)

OH 38.64 single nl

YAY.


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 13, 2012)

3x3x3 Avg of 12: 27.21

(33.97), 27.19, 24.91, 28.92, 25.88, 28.09, 26.96, (24.21), 24.88, 29.51, 29.18, 26.58 

Two seconds better then my old PB from a few days ago


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> But do you consider it an accomplishment?



Of course - why else would I post here?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 13, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I still need a sub 20 ao5...
> I'm getting lots of sub21s and several sub20s a day now. I'm just really inconsistent still. I'll have a 20 and then a 28 after that, followed by a failed 35 and then a 22.
> 
> But congrats



Simular to me then... I probably get 2 or 3 sub-20 singles, but my averages are around 22.

EDIT: Just got a 15.46 single. PB is 15.39. 0.07 off a PB.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 13, 2012)

208 Reconstructions :3


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Jun 13, 2012)

Average of 5:9.92
9.96
9.69
11.51
9.50
10.11


----------



## kromagnon (Jun 13, 2012)

Sub-30 average of 100! : 27.80


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 13, 2012)

18.57 fullstep OH single, easy xcross though xD


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 13, 2012)

PBs!

22.18, 21.60, 22.62, 25.17, 25.27, *19.07, 23.64, 20.79, 21.42, (18.85)*, (38.40), 27.08

22.88 PB ao12
*20.43 PB ao5*

Plus two sub20s!



Spoiler



In the past 50 solves I've had
18 : 1
19 : 1
20 : 1
21 : 4
22 : 5
23 : 3
24 : 6
25 : 6
26 : 6
27 : 5
28 : 6
29 : 4
30 : 1
31 : 1
38 : 1

The majority of my times are between 28 and 24, which means I average (not a mean of all the times, but most common) ~26.

Pointless statistics!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 13, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> PBs!
> 
> 22.18, 21.60, 22.62, 25.17, 25.27, *19.07, 23.64, 20.79, 21.42, (18.85)*, (38.40), 27.08
> 
> ...



Nice job! I'm glad that we're doing this because I think that it is motivating both of us. And yeah I think that I average about 24-25 overall so you're about a second or two behind me.

EDIT: 23.99 avg100  with 15 sub-20s

Times:


Spoiler



18.18, 27.20, 20.86, 23.53, 35.68, 34.15, 21.22, 18.91, 18.71, 22.71, 27.65, 23.45, 19.99, 23.25, 18.97, 27.68, 27.30, 20.60, 23.53, 18.43, 24.82, 23.47, 19.15, 21.97, 25.06, 23.33, 22.91, 21.17, 31.64, 27.73, 25.82, 22.50, 25.72, 23.94, 22.87, 20.87, 22.19, 19.48, 25.38, 22.49, 21.93, 18.60, 26.85, 21.64, 23.50, 27.90, 23.49, 22.93, 22.74, 27.04, 20.44, 17.87, 29.47, 33.97, (44.16), 30.41, 17.40, 24.14, 21.38, 34.68, 28.20, 21.44, 20.43, 22.54, 25.12, 23.75, 21.46, 23.40, 20.96, 21.18, 35.59, 28.64, (16.69), 17.18, 23.65, 26.41, 32.54, 23.20, 23.73, 20.05, 23.57, 22.86, 22.70, 23.57, 19.51, 22.08, 25.62, 24.28, 28.87, 19.75, 21.34, 24.46, 23.77, 23.47, 24.20, 20.58, 20.86, 30.24, 31.68, 27.19


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

CFOP:
avg12: 22.83 (σ = 2.00)
25.05, 25.13, 20.82, 24.98, 22.49, 20.36, 21.07, 27.09, 24.74, 20.79, 22.86, 17.53

Roux:
avg12: 17.06 (σ = 1.58)
22.90, 17.26, 17.63, 15.29, 15.39, 18.06, 17.53, 19.09, 19.41, 13.82, 15.74, 15.18+
(Wow if it wasnt for the first and last solve, it woulda been sub 17)

Petrus:
avg12: 21.54 (σ = 2.12)
27.80, 23.04, 20.21, 17.88, 18.42, 24.62, 22.24, 22.29, 22.14, 18.66, 23.80, 19.97


----------



## Sillas (Jun 13, 2012)

F2L average of 12: 10.17

10.15, 9.95, 10.12, 9.87, 9.83, (9.49), 9.93, 10.24, 11.33, (11.44), 9.68, 10.56


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 48.39, (59.20), 54.43, 50.12, 56.30, *55.71, 48.72, 49.49+, 48.17, (47.67)*, 51.67, 53.44 = 51.64



interesting 

what cube are you using?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 13, 2012)

‎10.00, 8.70, 9.75, 10.43, 10.58, 10.15, (7.86), 9.92, 9.84, (10.95), 10.58, 10.88 = 10.08 3x3 avg12


----------



## emolover (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF! PB average of 5, 25, and 50. Average of 12 off by .04

2.79, 2.67, 3.27, 2.72, 2.44, 2.71, 3.62, 2.31, 3.42, 4.57, 2.93, 2.74, 3.09, 3.33, 2.74, 3.70, 2.80, 2.52, 2.21, 3.14, 3.62, 3.18, _2.67, 1.97, 3.13, 3.59, 2.35, 3.43, 3.51, 2.94, *1.42, 2.49, 3.88, 2.41, 1.57*, 3.57, 3.12, 3.54, 2.95, 3.94, 3.13, 2.54, 3.47, 2.51, 2.05, 2.32, 2.88_, 2.76, 4.04, 2.55

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.42
worst time: 4.57


current avg5: 2.73 (σ = 0.17)
*best avg5: 2.16 (σ = 0.51)*


current avg12: 2.91 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 2.74 (σ = 0.69)


current avg25: 2.95 (σ = 0.53)
_best avg25: 2.88 (σ = 0.52)_


session avg: 2.95 (σ = 0.47)

1.xx: 3
2.xx: 25
3.xx: 20
4.xx: 2

I'll reconstruct the average of 5 later.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 14, 2012)

12.08 PB single. It sucked.

I saw everything, but i locked up everywhere. Should have been sub-11. I had a very difficult 15.12 solve with my slowest LL that felt better than the PB.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 14, 2012)

3x3 CFOP

12.02, (10.20), 10.28, 10.59, 11.82, 11.75, 13.39, (14.48), 10.92, 12.26, 13.03, 11.68 = 11.77


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2012)

7x7 4:46.04


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 14, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 7x7 4:46.04


irl?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> irl?



yes, on video too.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 14, 2012)

1:14.85 4x4 PB. I think 4x4 is my favorite non-BLD event now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2012)

444:

Best average of 5: 37.19
5-9 - 38.30 (31.96) (57.97) 33.23 40.03

Best average of 12: 39.47
1-12 - 38.60 37.87 40.90 43.08 38.30 (31.96) (57.97) 33.23 40.03 42.05 40.82 39.83

Goal, sub jontan


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2012)

ERRR. MAH. GERRRD

11.143, 12.143, 13.858, 9.521, 11.983 = 11.756 (σ = 0.44)

pb. 2nd sub 12 ao5 ever.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 14, 2012)

7.18 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B' D' L F' L2 D L2 R2 F 

y2 F' R2 D' R'
U L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L'
U L' U L R' U R
R U' R' U2 L' U L
U2 R U' R'
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

57/7.18 = 7.94 tps

Pretty sure this is my fastest non-lucky solve ever, and almost certainly my highest tps. Also, tps > time


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 14, 2012)

13.85 avg100. Getting more sub14s.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2012)

close to pb ao12, everything else was horseshit

2.126, 4.147, 3.792, 3.752, 4.519, 4.662, 3.272, 2.422, 4.389, 2.562, 3.268, 2.788, 3.972, 3.670, 2.503, 3.128, 3.990, 4.437, 4.753, 2.795, 3.705, 3.031, 3.356, 3.322, 7.438+, 3.158, 3.072, 3.988, 2.785, 4.071, 2.738, 3.269, 8.024, 3.584, 2.798, 4.279, 4.823, 2.442, 3.770, 3.636, 10.305, 2.313, 4.079, 3.895, 4.196, 3.647, 2.551, 2.383, 3.487, 3.562, 3.120, 1.903, 2.262, 3.401, 2.646, 7.475, 2.582, 2.690, 3.194, 2.879, 1.846, 2.887, 2.487, 3.177, 4.157, 4.013, 2.882, DNF(3.355), 2.825, 3.858, 3.551, 2.177, 3.645, 3.907, 4.410, 7.251, 2.948, 3.070, 3.409, 2.493, 3.815, 3.082, 3.100, 4.647, 3.646, 1.864, 4.335, 2.915, 3.264, 3.712, 1.817, 3.416, 5.347+, 3.041, 2.376, 3.087, 4.129, 2.738, 3.402, 3.289, 1.805, 3.695, 3.318, 3.196, 3.065, 4.037, 3.611, 3.062, 3.648 

best time: 1.805
worst time: 10.305

current avg5: 3.441 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 2.676 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 3.302 (σ = 0.29)
best avg12: 2.693 (σ = 0.41)

current avg100: 3.545 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 3.542 (σ = 1.29)

i used a lot more SS than normal in this session.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2012)

4x4x4 cube
14-Jun-2012 11:56:46 - 12:13:45

Mean: 38.34
Standard deviation: 4.85
Best Time: 30.87
Worst Time: 49.22

Best average of 5: 34.30
1-5 - (30.87) 35.24 (40.66) 35.68 31.97

Best average of 12: 37.99
1-12 - (30.87) 35.24 40.66 35.68 31.97 41.23 36.28 41.43 38.02 42.86 36.56 (49.22)

I had a fair number of OLL parities iirc. Last solve was NP, but COLL/ZBLL fail :S

Also I think I reached my goal for now ...


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Jun 14, 2012)

4x4 PB: 02:00.52 (so close to sub-2!, if only it didn't have PLL parity or had a less-locky cube than a Ghosthand)
7x7 first sub-10 minutes: 09:36.10


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF 
When I finished edge orientation for petrus, the f2l was already done. 
First time it ever happened.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 14, 2012)

(10.03), 13.57, 13.69, 12.94, 11.05, 12.33, 13.28, 12.67, 13.92, (14.58), 11.23, 12.33 = *12.70*

Y NO SUB 10 SINGLE?!

Edit: lolwut 13.18, 12.70, 12.42, 11.23, 13.16, 12.84, 12.52, 12.50, (13.72), 13.50, (10.34), 12.17 = *12.62*


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 14, 2012)

practiced OH first time in 4 months


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 14, 2012)

number of times: 117/117
best time: 10.03
worst time: 15.23

current avg5: 12.40 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 12.18 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 13.04 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 12.62 (σ = 0.64)

current avg50: 12.98 (σ = 0.88)
best avg50: 12.94 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 13.07 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 13.03 (σ = 0.88)



Spoiler



10.03, 13.57, 13.69, 12.94, 11.05, 12.33, 13.28, 12.67, 13.92, 14.58, 11.23, 12.33, 15.23, 13.02, 13.02, 13.64, 13.32, 14.83, 13.29, 12.97, 13.18, 12.70, 12.42, 11.23, 13.16, 12.84, 12.52, 12.50, 13.72, 13.50, 10.34, 12.17, 13.63, 13.07, 12.94, 13.12, 14.44, 14.01, 10.97, 13.44, 13.19, 12.64, 12.31, 13.43, 12.76, 11.63, 14.47, 13.18, 12.33, 14.19, 14.28, 14.94, 11.96, 12.82, 14.84, 12.37, 13.72, 14.51, 14.10, 13.20, 13.82, 14.71, 13.27, 11.98, 13.85, 13.78, 10.79, 14.53, 11.39, 14.62, 12.27, 11.97, 12.80, 10.78, 14.12, 11.76, 13.64, 13.04, 13.65, 12.21, 13.62, 12.10, 13.67, 13.18, 10.43, 13.02, 14.26, 12.00, 13.35, 11.40, 14.25, 13.22, 12.14, 12.47, 11.37, 14.33, 12.47, 13.26, 12.96, 13.77, 11.79, 13.46, 12.93, 14.12, 14.22, 12.90, 12.36, 12.61, 14.27, 12.52, 14.91, 14.67, 13.81, 11.93, 12.19, 12.24, 12.78



Should have been sub 13 Ao100. Still 0.62 better than my pb so I'm happy


----------



## uvafan (Jun 14, 2012)

Another PB avg12! So close to sub-21...

(17.70), 22.88, 21.31, 21.04, 22.57, 22.72, 18.86, 18.52, 23.76, 19.02, (24.18), 20.68 = 21.14

EDIT: New single PB! 15.44 OCLL Skip J perm

Scramble: D' F2 D U' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L D2 L2 B' F2 D R' L F U' L B2 L2 

Inspection: x2
EOLine: D' R F D' R' D (6)
Right: L2 U2 R U2 R L U' L2 U R(10,16)
Left: U' L U' L U L U L U' L' U L U L' (14,30)
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U (15,45)

2.91 tps


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 14, 2012)

2:49.15 Feet single.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> interesting
> 
> what cube are you using?



ss4v3

54.54, 47.34, 45.97, (44.81), 47.97, 54.85, 49.79, 49.22, (55.47), 51.26, 50.40, 49.25 = 50.06


----------



## emolover (Jun 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> close to pb ao12, everything else was horseshit
> 
> current avg12: 3.302 (σ = 0.29)
> best avg12: 2.693 (σ = 0.41)



What the eff! I have a sub 3 average of 50 but no 2.70 average of 12...


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2012)

^ogod, I'm not even fast at 2x2 anymore XD
need to learn EG
need to turn faster lol


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> ^ogod, I'm not even fast at 2x2 anymore XD
> need to learn EG
> need to turn faster lol


given up your feet/OH race?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2012)

Woops. Yeah. I forgot. I've been doing lots of two handed F2B stuff. Meh. I'm going to see if I can still finish it off. Somehow.


----------



## emolover (Jun 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> ^ogod, I'm not even fast at 2x2 anymore XD
> *need to learn EG*
> need to turn faster lol



What? Screw that! I use ortega and I get these times.

Learn Guimond and Ortega. Then when you get sub 3 learn SS.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2012)

Nah, CLL is my thing. I know how to recog CP somewhat well already.
Only 42 more algs for the other EG set.

I always find myself doing CLL during ortega because i instinctively see CP. Plus, I'm not THAT much slower than you


----------



## emolover (Jun 14, 2012)

5BLD's weekly said:


> 2x2: 4.64, 3.30, 4.35, 4.16, 4.12 = *4.21 avg5 (σ = 0.12)*



Was that a bad average for you? Because a second is a lot in 2x2.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> What? Screw that! I use ortega and I get these times.
> 
> Learn Guimond and Ortega. Then when you get sub 3 learn SS.



When you do Ortega, you would predict the OCLL case in inspection?


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 14, 2012)

Today I got my 2x2x2 lubed for the first time and I did an Average of 12 which was almost 2 seconds better than my old PB. 

Average of 12:
8.25, 6.67, 8.85, 7.58, 8.18, 8.77, 8.28, 8.02, 7.25, 7.59, 8.42, 7.16 = 7.95


----------



## emolover (Jun 14, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> When you do Ortega, you would predict the OCLL case in inspection?



Yes. I try to predict the permutation of the top layer to make it a one look.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2012)

5:26.07 7x7 average of 12


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 14, 2012)

First sub-1:20 avg12 on mega. :3

1:24.01, (1:06.92), 1:16.54, 1:14.30, 1:17.37, 1:22.77, (1:29.75), 1:08.78, 1:17.86, 1:23.86, 1:18.20, 1:16.02 = 1:17.97

Part of a giant average I'm doing. 

Also, counting sub-1:10!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> Was that a bad average for you? Because a second is a lot in 2x2.



yes it was


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 14, 2012)

Sub 6 single! Second ever done in london i think...^^^
5.91!!! OLL SKIP
F' L U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L F' L U' L' B' L' U' B2 L' B' L2 U'


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome! Same as my first sub-6 haha

Second in london? I've done more than one


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 14, 2012)

Pyraminx

3.83 single – B R L B' U' l


Spoiler



l' L U L R' U R' U' R
not the optimal solution, but pretty darn good
scramble is from PPT btw


6.89 ao5

7.73 ao12


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> What the eff! I have a sub 3 average of 50 but no 2.70 average of 12...



and i have no sub 3 average of 50. 0_____________0


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 15, 2012)

Mega

1:11.84, (1:30.93), (1:04.01), 1:16.12, 1:17.63 = 1:15.20

PB single & avg5 
The single was super lucky. I saw all of the pairs very quickly.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2012)

4x4 57.61 average of 12


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2012)

*3x3:*
9.29, 10.43, 10.76, 9.33, 9.82, (11.47), 10.82, 10.31, (8.53), 11.09, 9.80, 8.82 = *10.05 avg12*

10.31, (8.53), (11.09), 9.80, 8.82 = *9.64 avg5*


----------



## mdolszak (Jun 15, 2012)

Just got a 3x3 25.15 PLL skip...new PB!

Edit:
New 3x3 PBs:
Ao5: 33:31
Ao12: 34:08


It's easy to set PBs when you just started timing yesterday...


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 15, 2012)

5: 01:21.87 
4: 01:09.24 
3: 01:39.92 
2: 01:20.87 
1: 01:11.29 

Average: 01:20.64 

First sub 1:30 average of 5 OH  Been practicing OH quite a bit lately.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 15, 2012)

555, yau

Best average of 5: 79.25
1-5 - 79.80 77.61 80.33 (83.63) (74.57)

UWR with yau...


----------



## Godmil (Jun 15, 2012)

Think I had my second ever LL skip yesterday (untimed). I say I 'think' because I got so confused when I saw the completed layer that I couldn't remember if I did OLL or not... I'm pretty sure I didn't.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2012)

Shengshou 7x7
number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:35.59
worst time: 5:35.31

best avg5: 4:59.17 (σ = 8.23)
best avg12: 5:09.88 (σ = 19.26)
session mean: 5:09.14

4:57.41, 4:43.88, 4:51.96, 5:34.57, 5:08.13, 5:31.44, 5:16.63, 4:35.59, 5:21.12, 5:28.25, 5:35.31, 4:45.37
Still some fails in there, sub5 avg12 is within reach.


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 15, 2012)

00:59.68 3x3 OH
My first sub 1 minute single!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 15, 2012)

333, roux (CN)

Best average of 5: 12.64
9-13 - (11.38) 12.63 12.23 (17.75) 13.05

Best average of 12: 13.42
2-13 - 14.81 13.84 12.74 14.02 12.25 14.45 14.21 (11.38) 12.63 12.23 (17.75) 13.05

First sub 14 avg 

How many roux users are sub 14 or 13?


----------



## SCLT (Jun 15, 2012)

Gigaminx in 20:38.33

Got this thing two days ago... I want a sub-20  I wish it turned better...


----------



## JackJ (Jun 15, 2012)

9.64 OLL skip + Y perm.
4th sub 10 this week. Ahh.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 15, 2012)

Triplex:

25.353 33.938 27.777 38.099 51.811 30.89 44.786 (1:14.659) 33.695 31.42 (24.626) 26.451 => 34.422
(1:14.659) 33.695 31.42 (24.626) 26.451 => 30.522

Randomly tried to solve triplex again on qqwref's keyboard sim. First solve was 1:24 . At first I managed to solve everything but I got yellow and magneta mixed up. After that solve, I knew what to do and got it pretty quickly after a few solves.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 15, 2012)

Been some time coming, on a big plateau these days but first sub 16 average:-

The 12.xy was an OLL skip

*Average of 5: 15.80*
1. 15.70 F2 L2 D2 B' U F2 B D R' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2
2. 16.26 U2 L2 F U D2 B D' L U2 B R D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R B2 U2 D2 R'
3. 15.45 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R' B' U' R U' B R' F2 R'
4. (19.70) L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B2 F D2 B F' D' R' U' B U' L2 D2 B' R U'
5. (12.68) U L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' R2 D L' U2 R2 U F'


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 15, 2012)

Finnaly new PB of 21.40 yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 15, 2012)

WTF

(1:04.68), 1:09.42, 1:21.64, 1:06.99, (1:21.82) = 1:12.68

If only I had done better on the last solve. T.T But I've never gotten more than one sub-1:10 in the same average before.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2012)

1:22.42 Megaminx avg12



Divineskulls said:


> WTF
> 
> (1:04.68), 1:09.42, 1:21.64, 1:06.99, (1:21.82) = 1:12.68
> 
> If only I had done better on the last solve. T.T But I've never gotten more than one sub-1:10 in the same average before.



What do you average at megaminx lately?


----------



## SCLT (Jun 15, 2012)

Gigaminx in 19:54.28

Yay for sub-20


----------



## uvafan (Jun 15, 2012)

New PB 15.02 Fullstep!!!!
B2 U2 F' B2 L2 D R F' D' B2 U R2 L2 F L' F' R2 F B D2 U' R' D' R U2 
Inspection: x2
EOLine: L' U' F (3)
Left: U' L U' L2 U' L U R U L (10,13)
Right: U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U R' U' R (16,29)
OCLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R (7,36)
PLL: y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11,47)

3.13 tps


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 15, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:22.42 Megaminx avg12
> 
> 
> 
> What do you average at megaminx lately?



Yesterday I was averaging about 1:20, but today, I'm ranging from 1:05-1:35. It's really bad.  If I had to give an overall average, I would say 1:20.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 15, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> How many roux users are sub 14 or 13?



Im working on it XD


----------



## Pro94 (Jun 15, 2012)

Got this scramble from a friend. He got 9.83 (his 2nd best time). 
I tried it and got 9.28 PLL skip with easy x-cross.
Unique solve of the day (100% sub10^^)

B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F D R D L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U2 B L2 D2


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 15, 2012)

number of times: 431
best time: 11.08
worst time: 28.50

best avg5: 15.80 (σ = 3.04)
best avg12: 17.82 (σ = 2.41)
best avg100: 18.86 (σ = 2.05) Sub 19!! 
session avg: 20.12 (σ = 2.50)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 15, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
Finally sub 15! 
All that 4x4 has improved my lookahead and TPS

(Roux 3x3)
Mean: 14.98
Standard deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 13.94
Worst Time: 16.42

Best average of 5: 14.45
7-11 - 14.41 14.88 14.05 (15.88) (13.94)

Best average of 12: 14.94
1-12 - 15.70 14.89 15.03 (16.42) 15.36 14.67 14.41 14.88 14.05 15.88 (13.94) 14.52


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

8.27 avg12

8.21, 8.21, 8.26, 8.73, *7.98, 7.78, 8.49, 7.33, 7.52*, 10.61, 7.93, 9.55
*7.76 avg5*
Nice rolling out the 7.98



Robert-Y said:


> 333, roux (CN)
> 
> Best average of 5: 12.64
> 9-13 - (11.38) 12.63 12.23 (17.75) 13.05
> ...



gogo rob 

duno how many tho... i don't assume a lot...


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 16, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> How many roux users are sub 14 or 13?



BigGreen, Kirjava, 5BLD, Waffo (?).


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 16, 2012)

w00t!
Just got new cubesmith half bright stickers today followed by my first sub20 ao12!
12: 00:16.92 
11: 00:19.67 
10: 00:24.97 
9: 00:18.61 
8: 00:19.56 
7: 00:20.34 
6: 00:18.75 
5: 00:18.61 
4: 00:25.95 
3: 00:21.18 
2: 00:19.51 
1: 00:15.50 
Will do another one tonight, I think maybe that last solve was a fluke.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 16, 2012)

1:05.46 4x4 oblbl
Getting sooo much closer to sub 1.


----------



## emolover (Jun 16, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 1:05.46 4x4 oblbl
> Getting sooo much closer to sub 1.



You just beat my OBLBL single.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 16, 2012)

one handed ao5 pb
1
21.97s
R2 B R' B' R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F U L' B U B' R' D' B2 L B R U2 F2 R2 F
2
22.68s
F D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L U' L' D L B2 L' F' L' D' F2 L2 U2 F U R D F
3
21.06s
F U' R B U B' U' B' L2 U2 F L F' D' F' D' L F L' B U L' B U L
4
19.21s
R U F R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R F L F2 D2 R' D' F2 D2 R2 U' L F L2 U
5
25.52s
U R U F R' U' R' F' U2 F' R2 U2 L U2 L U F U F' L' F' L' F' D2 B

average = 21.90s

EDIT: awww yeah


Spoiler



1
16.80s
D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' B2 D2 B2 L' D' L' D' B2 L2 D2 L2 B D L D' L' U' B'
2
23.78s
L U B L2 F' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' F' R2 U F' R' U' R' U' F2 R U
3
22.72s
R F' U' R2 F R' U' F' U' R' U' R2 B' D' L' D' L' U2 L' B' L' U' L2 U2 L2
4
22.43s
L U L F' U' F' U' L' U' F D L2 U L U' L2 F2 U F' R2 U F R' U B
5
23.11s
F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F' U' R2 B2 U2 B2 R' U' L2 U B U L2 U2 L' B'
6
23.15s
F2 D2 F R U2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 R U L B U L F' D L B U B2 R'
7
20.87s
U L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U B U F D F D' F' D' R F2 D2 L2 F L2 F' U' R
8
24.20s
U B' D' L2 U2 L' D2 B L' D2 R2 D' R' D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D' L'
9
20.44s
L U' L' D2 F2 D F D L' F' L U' F L U F R2 U2 F' R' U' F' U' R' D2
10
21.08s
F2 U' R' U2 F' R' F2 R' B U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 D B R B D F2 R F R2 D'
11
22.74s
U B2 R' D' R B R' U' L' B R U' B' U R U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B U2 B2 U
12
19.33s
R' B' R U R U B' L F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B' U B R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2



Average = 21.97s


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

39.776 4x4 single.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 16, 2012)

I got a 1:17.96 5x5 single earlier. Not even a sub-1:30 avg5 though because I suck balls at cubing.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sub 18 AO 100 on 3x3.

17.98


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 16, 2012)

2:54.20, 3:49.88, 2:27.99 = _*3:04.02*_ Mean of 3 feet. All were fullsteps.

Single is also PB.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 16, 2012)

3x3: 10.10, 9.13, (8.27), 9.45, 8.52, 10.16, (10.57), 10.24, 8.69, 10.04, 9.50, 9.09 => 9.49

Best average for a loooong time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> 39.776 4x4 single.



nice


----------



## MostEd (Jun 16, 2012)

1:54.17
Another 5x5 sub2 single


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 16, 2012)

10.67 full step


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 16, 2012)

Did a small OH session and got PB in single/5/12. By quite a bit.

*Times*
26.51, 34.03, 38.77, 33.17, *32.01, 26.27, (21.24), 23.27, 28.35*, 28.38, (39.79), 26.04, 28.27, 26.57, 27.21, 33.39, 30.37, 27.24, 29.87, 35.36, 33.35

*Single:* 21.24 (Full step, could have been sub-20 but I hesitated in PLL.)
*Avg5:* 25.96
*Avg12:* 27.81

*Session average:* 29.79


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 16, 2012)

1:10.87, (1:08.95), 1:13.96, (1:16.99), 1:10.82 = 1:11.88 MegaPB avg5

1:20.32, 1:13.59, (1:22.52), 1:10.87, 1:08.95, 1:13.96, 1:16.99, 1:10.82, 1:14.64, 1:21.41, (1:06.82), 1:16.44 = 1:14.80 MegaPB avg12

Getting more consistent.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 16, 2012)

*3x3 feet session:*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:14.54
worst time: 3:22.62

current mo3: 2:45.18 (σ = 30.87)
best mo3: 2:36.96 (σ = 19.72)

current avg5: 2:55.67 (σ = 13.44)
best avg5: 2:48.44 (σ = 12.38)

current avg12: 2:58.34 (σ = 16.71)
best avg12: 2:58.34 (σ = 16.71)

session avg: 2:58.34 (σ = 16.71)
session mean: 2:56.71

Everything is PB

Average of 12: 2:58.34
1. 2:38.51 D F2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L B2 L2 U' B' L D L D2 U2 
2. 2:39.23 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R B U R2 D R2 D2 L D F' U' 
3. 3:02.52 U R' B2 U' L' D2 F2 D F R2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 
4. 2:43.58 B' D2 B F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' U R B F2 D' B' D' U' R' D' 
5. 3:22.16 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 R U' L B2 R2 B' D2 
6. (3:22.62) L2 D B2 D B2 U' R2 U R2 U R' B2 F L F R' B' U' R2 U 
7. 3:14.07 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 B L' R' F D2 B' D' 
8. 3:10.68 U' B2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F U' L2 D L B2 F' L' R2 U 
9. 2:51.60 B2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 B L' R2 D U R D' L 
10. (2:14.54) R2 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 U R2 D' F' R D2 R F L B' U L U2 
11. 2:44.74 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 U' L R D2 B' D R' F' D2 L' 
12. 3:16.27 L2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 R' B' L F2 D F' R' F'


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2012)

Quite a nice session

number of times: 45/45
best time: 6.88
worst time: 10.60

best avg5: 7.62 (σ = 0.31)
best avg12: 8.10 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 8.46 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 8.47

8.46, 7.96, 8.62, 8.62, 7.72, 9.68, 8.07, 8.17, 9.10, 8.82, 8.85, 8.23, 9.58, 8.81, 7.35, 9.01, 7.96, 9.07, 8.87, 8.76, 8.26, 7.29, 8.58, 7.93, 7.13, 9.02, 7.43, 7.98, 7.44, 8.82, 8.55, 9.41, 8.35, 8.42, 7.73, 9.23, 10.60, 7.96, 6.88, 8.15, 9.11, 8.52, 9.23, 9.07, 8.41


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 17, 2012)

Second ever megaminx PLL skip. Time: 1:10.12 

T.T


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 17, 2012)

River Hill 2012:
Got to finals on pyra
sub 1:20 avg on 4x4 (no parity or 1 op)
2:33 and 2:44 5x5 singles (avg 2:50-3:10)
51 oh avg
didn't beat Eli at 3x3, but got an average avg with roux 
Got a modded wittwo from blindbiker, nice times with that.
Yeah. Pretty sweet.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 17, 2012)

All my PBs 

number of times: 620/620
best time: 12.51
worst time: 22.98

current avg5: 16.76 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 15.50 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 17.54 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 16.65 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 17.57 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 17.52 (σ = 1.29)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 17, 2012)

5x5

2:06.10, (2:08.76), 1:57.30, 1:49.54[OLL skip], (1:39.33)[PLL skip] = 1:57.65

First sub 2 average on a physical cube. lolskips. 1:39.33 is PB
meh

Edit: 2:06.10, 2:08.76, 1:57.30, 1:49.54, (1:39.33), 2:16.65, (2:16.91), 2:04.97, 2:13.56, 1:47.44, 1:56.25, 2:06.39 = 2:02.70


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 17, 2012)

Probably my first ever sub-7 full step.

6.77 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B' F' R B2 D' F2 D U' L' 

x2 y' D' R F' U L2
y2 U R' U' R U' R' U R
U y' U R' U2 R U R' U' R
L' U' L

U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'

50 moves = 7.39 tps


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jun 17, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Probably my first ever sub-7 full step.
> 
> 6.77 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B' F' R B2 D' F2 D U' L'
> 
> ...



Whoo promos  good job!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 17, 2012)

2:04.96 feet single. 2-look PLL


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 17, 2012)

first official comp
3x3single: 18,00 avg5: 20.68
4x4single 1:46 avg5: 2:01
fewest moves: 37


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 17, 2012)

new pb single (7.98), avg5 (10.79), avg12 (11.21)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer
Average of 12: 11.21
Time List:
1. 10.40 D2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R U B2 L2 R U'
2. (7.98) R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 R' B2 D B' D B2 D' R' U' F2 U' R
3. 11.24 D2 B D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U B R' U2 B L2 F R' F2 R'
4. 11.15 D2 F' L' D F2 B' R' B' R D2 F R2 D2 F U2 F B L2 B L2
5. (13.89) U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F L2 F D2 U2 F D L2 D L' F U F2 R' D2 F2
6. 9.97 D L B L2 F2 R' U2 L B' L' U' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U B2
7. 12.40 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 U' B R' F L B2 F2 L' F2 R B
8. 12.05 R D F2 R B2 D R' U2 R D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2
9. 11.43 L D2 L D2 R2 B R2 U' R' D2 L U2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2
10. 10.23 F R' F2 D' F' L' B U' R' F R U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2
11. 10.01 R U' B L' B2 D2 R2 L2 B R' L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2
12. 13.19 F2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 L' R2 U2 B2 R' B' L2 F L' B2 U' B2 D R D

2-6 is 10.79 avg5


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

Picked up my 5x5 for the first time in a week and suddenly I'm averaging 2:50 instead of 3:05. This always happens to me the day after a comp.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 17, 2012)

PB Single 14.50 Sub-15! ZZ Method

B D2 R B2 F D B' F L2 F2 D' B' L F2 U2 L U2 F R F L2 U R2 F' D' 


EOLine: x2 U' R' L' D L F R2 D' (8)
Right: U' R' (2,10) LOL
Left: U' L2 U L U2 L' U2 L2 U' L2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' (17,27)
OCLL: U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' (9,36)
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11,47)

3.24 tps


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 17, 2012)

All solves were fullstep. 1:57 was Fruruf, Anti-sune, U-perm

number of times: 7/7
best time: 1:57.92
worst time: 3:58.95

current mo3: 2:43.30 (σ = 9.78)
best mo3: 2:24.53 (σ = 23.19)

current avg5: 2:41.53 (σ = 6.87)
best avg5: 2:41.53 (σ = 6.87)

session avg: 2:44.61 (σ = 7.33)
session mean: 2:48.56


Average of 5: 2:41.53
1. (3:58.95) F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' U' B D2 R' D' L2 U2 F2 R 
2. 2:48.91 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 R D' U2 R2 F R2 D 
3. (1:57.92) F2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' B D B2 R B F U B R 
4. 2:35.32 F' L2 U F2 B L U2 B' R2 B' D L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U 
5. 2:40.36 U F' L B2 R D' F D R L' U F2 U' D2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 L2


----------



## uvafan (Jun 17, 2012)

21.11, (14.50), 16.98, (23.83), 18.33 = 18.81

21.11, (14.50), 16.98, 23.83, 18.33, (33.47), 18.43, 19.69, 19.22, 25.26, 21.97, 17.46 = 20.23 SO CLOSE TO SUB-20

Edit:

13.88 single! R2 F R' D2 F2 R' L' U2 F2 R2 U' B U' F2 L' R2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B D U2 F 

OCLL skip, was reconstructed by me but lost it and too lazy to reconstruct again

49 turns/13.88=3.53 tps


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 17, 2012)

OH:
(15.73), 20.63, *22.24, 18.66, 19.05, 17.71, 15.93*, 21.19, 20.60, (22.99), 21.25, 19.94 = *19.72 *
Bolded is a 18.47 avg5 PB
First sub 20 average of 12 ever



Spoiler



Average of 12: 19.72
1. (15.73) F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' U L U2 L2 R' D2 F2 U' 
2. 20.63 R U2 L2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D' B' L' F' R B' U' F L' F2 
3. 22.24 R2 B L' B' D' R' L' U2 R F' R2 F2 B D2 B R2 B L2 B2 U2 
4. 18.66 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D L R2 B F L2 
5. 19.05 D2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L' R2 U2 B' R' F U' F2 D U' B' 
6. 17.71 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 R' B' F L2 U2 L D F' U F 
7. 15.93 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F' U2 R2 D2 L D2 L D' B R' F2 D2 B2 U' 
8. 21.19 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U R F L U2 L2 B2 R2 D L' 
9. 20.60 L U L2 U D R L F' R' D R B2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 R L' F2 R' 
10. (22.99) B2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 F2 R' F2 D L' D2 F' U2 F D 
11. 21.25 R2 D2 L2 B' F L2 R2 B D2 B F' L B' D' B' R' U' L U2 R D2 
12. 19.94 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B D' R U' R' U2 B2 L U' F'


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

Not PB, but first time I've done anything decent at 4x4 in the last week or so.

54.79, 46.59, 58.77, 51.32, 46.83, (44.93), 47.56, 51.25, (1:03.22), 53.37, 48.94, 45.92 = 50.53


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 18, 2012)

Square-1

Best average of 12: 17.96
2-13 - 17.05 15.05 19.50 16.27 18.70 17.49 18.45 (21.15) 18.84 19.84 18.44 (11.34)

Scramble for the 11.34:

(0,-1) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,4)

My solution:

/ (0,-2) / (0,1) / (3,3) / |cubeshape
(3,-1) / |first block
(-3, -3) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / |second block
(FD+BD skip)
(0,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) | PLL

Time: 11.34
Twists: 20
TPS: 1.76...
Degrees per second (excluding twists): 64*30=1920, 1920/11.34 = 169.31 (that's like doing (6,0) every second, not that it means much...)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 18, 2012)

Megaminx:

58.40 single
1:11.59 ao5
1:16.70 ao12


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 18, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Square-1
> 
> Best average of 12: 17.96
> 2-13 - 17.05 15.05 19.50 16.27 18.70 17.49 18.45 (21.15) 18.84 19.84 18.44 (11.34)
> ...


Now i know how to do that cubeshape

25.65 ao12 using LBL(?)
20.25, (37.17), 25.41, 36.28, 20.69, 19.80, 31.62, 22.76, 22.83, 30.52, (15.59), 26.30

15.59 (-2, 3) / (-1, -1) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)

0,-2/-1,4/0,1/0,3/ D' M2 D U R2 M2 U2 M2 U' R2 M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 18, 2012)

9.55 Lucky Single FIRST SUB-10!!!!

B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F U' L2 D2 R U2 L' U2 B' L2 

x' y' - Inspection

L' B' L' R2 y' l2 D2 - Cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L - First pair
y R U' R' - Second pair
y' R U2 R' U y' R' U2 R - Third pair
y' U' R U R U' R U R' U' R U R' U' - Fourth pair
r U R' U' r' F R F' - OLL
U - AUF

45 moves
4.71 TPS


----------



## ottozing (Jun 18, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 9.55 Lucky Single FIRST SUB-10!!!!
> 
> B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F U' L2 D2 R U2 L' U2 B' L2
> 
> ...



fixd

EDIT: 3x3 Ao12 pb

11.226, 10.751, 12.620, 12.702, 11.817, 13.017, 12.639, 13.500, 12.847, 11.233, 12.524, 12.186 = 12.281 (σ = 0.61)

EDIT2: Ao100 pb

15.801, 13.900, 13.469, 12.788, 13.992, 18.174, 14.845, 14.492, 17.620+, 12.532, 15.508, 9.986, 16.090, 13.130, 12.626, 13.727, 11.390, 15.847+, 13.023, 13.980, 16.831, 13.515, 11.226, 10.751, 12.620, 12.702, 11.817, 13.017, 12.639, 13.500, 12.847, 11.233, 12.524, 12.186, 15.527, 13.076, 14.946, 18.316, 12.697, 11.129, 14.063, 13.740, 12.869, 12.271, 14.364, 12.261, 13.450, 12.839, 12.472, 13.954, 13.183, 12.035, 10.783, 15.504, 16.558, 18.600, 15.268, 12.730, 13.835, 14.541, 14.020, 17.817, 16.394, 11.465, 17.213, 13.111, 12.503, 15.710, 12.429, 15.375, 20.938+, 10.881, 13.341, 16.720, 22.244, 9.822, 12.769, 16.440, 10.941, 14.893, 15.950, 12.661, 14.592, 12.551, 13.419, 11.795, 14.044, 13.066, 15.637, 15.938, 15.292, 13.061, 13.125, 11.968, 15.145, 13.152, 13.325, 11.752, 16.467+, 12.154 = 13.871 (σ = 2.01)



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.822
worst time: 22.244

current avg5: 12.877 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 11.888 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 13.880 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 12.281 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 13.871 (σ = 2.01)
best avg100: 13.871 (σ = 2.01)





Spoiler



hi


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 18, 2012)

*Pyraminx average of 5: 5.00*

4.86, (7.22), 5.33, 4.81, (4.75)

I will never sub-5...


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 18, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.43
worst time: 23.14

current avg5: 15.09 (σ = 1.28)
best avg5: 11.31 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 14.42 (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: 12.71 (σ = 1.38)

current avg100: 13.90 (σ = 1.89)
best avg100: 13.90 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 13.90 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 13.96



Spoiler



12.83, 13.19, 11.89, 12.28, 11.69, 15.17, 12.06, 11.73, 12.17, 13.51, 14.09, 14.73, 14.73, 15.01, 15.77, 18.79, 10.98, 13.52, 13.94, 13.00, 14.46, 15.40, 15.96, 10.43, 12.76, 19.35, 13.82, 18.56, 12.03, 11.96, 12.83, 15.06, 15.35, 11.71, 14.06, 13.09, 14.28, 14.74, 11.47, 13.33, 14.24, 14.90, 16.70, 13.11, 16.51, 10.92, 12.12, 10.88, 13.96, 10.79, 13.71, 11.79, 11.61, 15.08, 14.01, 13.04, 16.26, 11.79, 17.37, 12.85, 12.18, 17.96, 14.18, 12.12, 13.22, 12.91, 13.93, 13.32, 14.70, 14.55, 15.17, 14.04, 16.17, 12.80, 14.67, 14.19, 16.30, 13.55, 11.54, 13.69, 15.29, 14.81, 12.05, 17.16, 13.99, 15.76, 10.64, 13.90, 23.14, 12.73, 14.37, 12.05, 15.89, 14.11, 10.78, 14.75, 16.80, 17.25, 13.72, 12.50


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 18, 2012)

7.96 avg12
7.64, 8.71, (9.72), 8.14, 8.17, 8.40, 7.72, *7.83, 7.69, 7.73, 7.53, (7.03)*
*7.65 avg5 - 0.01s slower than WR lol*


----------



## jla (Jun 18, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.96 avg12
> 7.64, 8.71, (9.72), 8.14, 8.17, 8.40, 7.72, *7.83, 7.69, 7.73, 7.53, (7.03)*
> *7.65 avg5 - 0.01s slower than WR lol*



Wow! This is really incredible! Too bad you're not going to Euro so I could meet you in person  Might go to UK some time though 

Oh, and good luck beating this at your next comp!


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 18, 2012)

First timed 7x7 solve: 13:22.16
Mo3: 
1. 13:22.16 
2. 13:40.51 
3. 12:49.72


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Managed to write an optimalCross function in C++.


```
cout << optimalCross("R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 R D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F D' B L'"); //prints "R2 U2 L2 B D"
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 18, 2012)

number of times: 512
best time: 11.08
worst time: 28.50

best avg5: 15.80 (σ = 3.04)
best avg12: 16.76 (σ = 1.82)
best avg100: 18.62 (σ = 2.09)
session avg: 19.88 (σ = 2.46)


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.96 avg12
> 7.64, 8.71, (9.72), 8.14, 8.17, 8.40, 7.72, *7.83, 7.69, 7.73, 7.53, (7.03)*
> *7.65 avg5 - 0.01s slower than WR lol*



Very nice. UK Open will be fun


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

first sub 6 7x7, 5:54.xx!


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 19, 2012)

Average of 12: 13.09 LOL 2.66 SD
1. 9.77 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' L U F' U2 B D' F' R' U2 R2 
2. 13.62 F' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 B L2 R2 F D U B R' B' L' D B' D U2 
3. 10.66 L2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D' R F D2 B D' F2 L F2 
4. (9.69) L D' F2 L2 F D' F' L U R F' U2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 
5. 16.07 D' F' U' L B2 D L' F' L U2 L2 F D2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 
6. 9.89 R2 D' F B2 L D' B U R B2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F L2 B U2 L2 
7. 12.14 U' R' F2 U L F2 D' R D' R U2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 F R2 B R2 
8. 11.23 F2 U F2 D2 R F B2 D R B L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 
9. 15.63 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 L' D F2 D U2 F' L B L 
10. (20.58) U F2 D L D2 F U' B' U' F' D2 R2 B U2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F 
11. 15.60 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L' B U R' U' F' L2 B2 R' D2 
12. 16.26 U F2 R2 D2 B' U' B2 U' B L' U D' F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 

First 9 was OLLCP - PLL skip (FR'F'R URU'R'), second was free multislot (U R'FRF' R'U'R), third was PLL skip (RUR'U RU'R'U' R'FRF' W OLL)

10.90 avg5 PB but still fail. Too lucky and too much of a failure to count. 

The only real accomplishment is getting 3 sub10s in such a short period, never had more than like 2 in a day.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just finished modding the seconds Shengshou 6x6 that I have ever modded. 192-points of modification, I'm pretty sure that's a record or something.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 19, 2012)

20,90 avg100 PB 

I'll be sub-20 soon it seems...


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 19, 2012)

VERY consistant average 

And no it wasn't deliberate

23.79, 23.76, 23.80, (23.71), (24.03)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Just finished modding the seconds Shengshou 6x6 that I have ever modded. 192-points of modification, I'm pretty sure that's a record or something.



My brother did something like that on a 3x3.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 19, 2012)

Pyraminx

*ao5: 6.07*
ao12: 6.94



Spoiler



6.59 U R B U' R L' U R' U b u'
7.82 R' U R B U R' L U' l u'
7.43 R B L' R' U L U L U' r l'
7.36 B' L R' B L U' R l'
*6.27 U R U B U' R' B r l' u'
6.95 U R' L' R' U' L B' L' b' r' l
5.99 B L' B' R' B' L U' R' U l u
5.43 U' L R' L U B' L' r l u'
5.95 R' U L' B R' U' R L' b l' u*
10.27 L R U L' B U' B U' r' l u'
7.76 R L' R' U' L B' L' U' b r u
7.31 R' B U' B U' L R U b' r


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 19, 2012)

4x4! 
Average of 12: 38.73
1. 42.21 U' u F f2 r D2 R2 F f2 L r' B2 L F u2 U' L f2 u2 R L' f2 U2 D f' B2 U2 u2 D R2 F2 B2 r2 u' B2 u2 U F2 u B 
2. 42.59 f r' L F u' R2 U' B2 U2 f L B R' B2 u' R D' u' B U' f' B' D' u2 F B f' U2 B U R' F' f2 r R' f L' r u' U 
3. 41.36 U' R2 r' u' r B2 U' D2 B2 L r' u' F' D u U' L u2 U D R L' f2 F2 R f' B U2 f2 D' f2 B L' D2 r D2 B' R2 L2 r' 
4. 35.67 B D2 f' r' D2 U L2 D F u2 L2 r f' L' R2 f' R D F2 f2 r2 D2 r' R u2 r f D L U2 L' B' f2 u' U D L2 U B' r' 
5. (43.74) u2 r2 F' u F2 U r2 U r f2 U' F2 D' U2 L' R2 D' U2 R u r U2 L f' U u' r B' u2 F' r L2 F2 u' D' U B F R2 r2 
6. 36.82 r R2 D f' D L U' L f' F D' L2 D' f R2 f2 R' D f2 U2 F B2 r L2 U' f u2 L f2 R' r' F2 f' u2 B L U' f' u' F' 
7. (34.60) f u2 r' F2 U' F' r2 B R B' R' f u r2 u' U2 r2 D2 F' R u2 F' R2 U' u R' F' u L' D r F2 D R' F2 B' r2 L2 D2 R2 
8. 37.67 R' u' L' R' F2 L' F U u2 f2 r B r D r2 U' f F2 u2 F2 R2 L' r2 B2 r2 R2 f D2 f D f' F' r L2 R B2 R' r2 D2 U2 
9. 36.30 D2 F B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 L u r' L2 R B2 L2 F u' U' F B r' f F2 U2 u' D' f2 u' D2 f2 D B2 f' r U2 F D' 
10. 36.06 U2 B2 r' F' B L D2 u2 r F2 f r u' L2 D B' f D' u L' u R2 L2 U f2 U D2 R' D2 u f2 U' R' U F R' f L B2 F2 
11. 43.47 f2 R' L2 U B' f L2 U L' B' f' u B' U' f' R U2 r u U2 R D' u' L2 u' L u2 L2 U' R L' r' u2 r2 u' L D' L2 f' R 
12. 35.17 B' U2 u' f' L R2 f2 r' D R2 u2 r' R u2 B2 r' L D' f' u' U' F' U' L' f R' r' u L' r' U2 R u' L' U' r L2 B2 r R


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 19, 2012)

39.21 with pll skip in oh from the weekly competition!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 19, 2012)

Decided to switch to Roux after 3 years of CFOP. Holy cow!!

PB with CFOP: 7.85 lucky, 8.99 unlucky, 11.79 (ao5), 12.2x (ao12)

PB with Roux CFOP: 15.60 LOLOLOL, 12.xx lucky


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL gotta ao5 pb yesterday and didn't notice it :
Average of 5: 15.89
1. 14.28 
2. 15.66 
3. 17.72 
4. (19.02) 
5. (13.99)

and ao12:
Average of 12: 17.00
1. (13.08) B2 R2 B2 D U B2 R2 U B2 D' U' F' L' B R' B U R2 D' B' 
2. 16.90 D F2 D R2 D' L2 D' U' B2 L2 B' R2 B' D L' D B U R' B' 
3. 18.47 B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 F R B F L' D B L2 
4. (19.52) D2 L' D2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L' R2 U F L U2 L' U2 L2 R' U F' 
5. 18.70 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R' B2 L D F R2 D L' B U2 
6. 17.53 B2 U2 R U2 F2 R D2 L' F2 L' B2 U L R2 B' U' L2 R2 B D U2 
7. 15.77 U2 B L' D' L' D2 F' B L' U2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' 
8. 15.92 R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B R2 B' U2 F2 R' F2 U F R B' D' F L2 
9. 17.74 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D U B2 F2 L F2 R D B' D2 L F2 L' 
10. 17.79 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U' L2 B U2 B' F' U F2 R' U' B' D 
11. 15.45 B2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 F D F' L' B R' F2 R 
12. 15.76 D2 B' F2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U B2 L R2 F L' B U'


----------



## kbh (Jun 19, 2012)

3x3:
Normal average, but with an OLL and a PLL Skip:O
18.38, 17.98, 19.24[PLL Skip], 16.04, 17.66[OLL Skip]


However, that 19.24 is the worst time and it has a skip:confused:


----------



## Julian (Jun 19, 2012)

8.11 U B U2 L' U' R2 D' R B U' F2 D R2 U' D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2

y2 L R' U F U L2
R' U R U' R' U' R
y' L' U L R U R'
U L' U' L U' L' U L
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
U


----------



## Riley (Jun 19, 2012)

Beat my 4x4 single pb twice in a row. 48.17 to 42.01. Both had pll parity, though the 42 only had pll parity as the pll. 
U F' f' U F' u' R2 F' R2 L2 f B2 L D f2 u2 r' u R2 f' F' B r' D2 L u2 r' u B' R f' r f' B' F' D' u2 U r2 D' - Will try to reconstruct later.

And 1:00.49 average of 100, 56.10 average of 12 54.05 average of 5 - all pbs's.


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2012)

PB average of 12. 2.61

2.63, 2.96, 1.91, 2.91, 2.41, 3.06, 2.99, 2.12, 1.85, 1.78, 3.23, 3.25

Still with Ortega.



mitch1234 said:


> Just finished modding the seconds Shengshou 6x6 that I have ever modded. 192-points of modification, I'm pretty sure that's a record or something.



Could you make a video showing what you did? Or at least tell us what pieces you did it to and where on them.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 19, 2012)

emolover said:


> Could you make a video showing what you did? Or at least tell us what pieces you did it to and where on them.






Round the wholes more then I did in the video, also do the Wittwo mod to the 4 centers in the middle, it will cause less lock ups. The mod takes a while but makes it better, it does make the cube lock up just a bit more because you switch the springs but I dropped a few seconds because of it.


----------



## Julian (Jun 19, 2012)

Average of 12: 11.52
1. (8.11) U B U2 L' U' R2 D' R B U' F2 D R2 U' D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 
2. 10.84 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R B F L' B F2 L2 D' B2 D 
3. 10.46 R F2 U2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R F' R2 D B2 L2 D2 L R2 U' 
4. 12.44 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R' D2 U2 F D2 U' L U' L2 R2 
5. (14.05) U B2 L2 F' R' U L2 F' L U D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 
6. 11.22 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L U2 F D2 L U L2 F' 
7. 12.83 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 B U2 F D' B' L R2 F2 D2 B' D' U2 
8. 12.02 B' U2 L F2 B' D2 F U R U' R2 U' L2 F2 U D R2 D 
9. 11.30 B2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 F D2 B2 L' U F R' U' L' F' D L2 R' 
10. 11.40 D2 U2 F R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 F' R D2 L F R' D2 U' L 
11. 13.06+ L2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 L B' U' L B2 F2 D' F2 R D 
12. 9.66 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F' R' U B U' B' R' U L F'


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

3 First ever CF timed solves. Pretty bad. lol

40.86, 36.92, 41.28

First sub 10 solve. Ever. PB. 9.90

D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U F R B2 F2 L F' L F' R' 
z' y 
u2 U L U' L' 
U M2 U2 L' U L 
U R2 
r U r' U' r U r' 
U F R U R' U' F' 
and so on. 


Im so happy.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Previous PB I had today: 3:11.63
First sub 3 5x5 solve: 2:54.09


My 3x3 stage was 50 seconds. V-cube outer layers are terrible. I even shaved the bumps in the corners.


----------



## emolover (Jun 20, 2012)

Wat? PB average of 5 from weekly.*

3x3:* 10.67
11.38, 9.42, 8.71, 13.09, 11.21

8.71
F' D R B' R' F U R2 U' D2 R' B2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R'
x2 y
R' F R y' U2 R' F R //X-Cross
y' R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd Pair
U2 L U L' U L' U L // 3rd Pair
U' L U L' //4th Pair
U' R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U R2 F //PLL


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 20, 2012)

6.73 single

D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R' D2 B' L2 F R' B2 R B D' 

XCross: x2 y' F R' D R' D2 R
F2L 1: R' U R U L U L'
F2L 2: U2 R U' R' y R U R'
F2L 4: y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: Skip
PLL: U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'


----------



## SittingDeath (Jun 20, 2012)

New PB on 3x3
24.21
Also I got down to avg of 5 30.xy and avg 12 36.xy


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 20, 2012)

15.06 avg5, 16.47 avg12, 3x3 phase on SS 5x5. PB is 13.xx,


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 20, 2012)

Did 18 cards in 5 minutes last night.
I spent at least 2 minutes trying to remember what card had what PAO... If I drop the time that I spent trying to recall which was what (3 minutes) that's a rate at 1 image (3 cards) every 30seconds. That could be 30 cards then (10 images) in 5 minutes once I learn my PAO. And that's without memo time dropping at all.
I'm shooting for 21 today (only 1 more image)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 20, 2012)

9.20, 9.84, 9.09, 11.55, (13.21), 9.84, 9.02, 10.44, 10.78, (8.83), 9.36, 9.28 = 9.84 avg12
(8.83), 9.36, 9.28, (10.98), 8.93 = 9.19 avg5

making a comeback...watch out Vegas. haha


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 20, 2012)

first sub 10 that wasn't completely stupid.
9.49
kite-kite
normal separation
1,0 double j
adj-adj middle flip


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 20, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/103
best time: 1.22
worst time: 9.47

current avg5: 2.22 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 1.76 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 2.44 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 1.93 (σ = 0.31)

current avg100: 2.24 (σ = 0.43)
best avg100: 2.23 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 2.23 (σ = 0.39)
session mean: 2.33

Was going to be nice until I messed up the ending.

EDIT: Forgot the times: 

2.22, 1.91, 2.13, 1.88, 2.91, 1.93, 2.43, 1.80, 1.58, 2.08, 4.13, 2.55, 2.40, 2.96, 1.75, 1.22, 2.08, 1.81, 1.80, 2.05, 2.86, 2.52, 3.11, 1.61, 1.96, 1.47, 2.30, 2.00, 1.83, 2.50, 2.06, 1.91, 2.53, 2.46, 2.52, 2.16, 4.44+, 2.09, 1.84, 2.05, 1.93, 2.11, 1.96, 2.09, 1.93, 2.18, 2.80, 2.47, 2.43, 3.43, 2.11, 1.91, 1.91, 2.21, 2.27, 1.58, 1.90, 1.80, 2.61, 1.40, 1.91, 2.21, 1.96, 2.41, 1.90, 1.31, 2.96, 1.69, 2.40, 1.59, 4.30, 2.38, 2.61, 2.34, 2.16, 2.47, 2.22, 2.30, 2.77, 1.66, 1.88, 2.28, 2.27, 2.46, 2.03, 2.02, 9.47, 2.16, 3.72, 2.59, 2.06, 2.13, 2.19, 3.72, 2.28, 2.21, DNF(2.31), 2.43, 1.72, 1.96, 2.69, 2.02, 2.81


----------



## kbh (Jun 20, 2012)

Latest 20 solves:
16.48[OLL Skip], 12.14, 16.80, 13.58[OLL Skip], 12.77[PLL Skip], 12.66, 13.33, 17.81, 19.69, 16.76, 16.31, 16.35, 15.83, 17.47, 17.21, 18.34, 17.36, 20.28, 18.88, 16.34

3 skips in 5 solves?
A 12.14 PB?
Two 12's in a row, an I have only had two before?
A 13.00 Ao5, and I average 17-18?


WTF???


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Did 18 cards in 5 minutes last night.
> I spent at least 2 minutes trying to remember what card had what PAO... If I drop the time that I spent trying to recall which was what (3 minutes) that's a rate at 1 image (3 cards) every 30seconds. That could be 30 cards then (10 images) in 5 minutes once I learn my PAO. And that's without memo time dropping at all.
> I'm shooting for 21 today (only 1 more image)



16 cards in 6 minutes.. I have created PAOs for only 16 cards though, so I'm not sure if it really counts.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2012)

48.55 4x4 single

F2 Fw' Bw B' Lw Uw L' F' Fw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Uw2 Dw' Rw' B L' B2 Rw F' Lw2 Rw D' L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U Fw2 Bw2 L Bw Dw' Lw B' L2 Bw' L2 Dw' F'


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 20, 2012)

10.34 PB avg5


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer
Average of 5: 10.34
Time List:
1. 10.75 F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D B L' U
2. (12.93) D2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' U' R' U' L F R' F2 L2 D' R F' L2
3. (9.44) F2 L U2 B2 U B' L2 D B' L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2
4. 9.89 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B' L2 R' B2 D L2 R2 B' L2 R
5. 10.38 L U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' B' R' F U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL

44.97, 50.91, (57.52), 49.30, 52.07, *47.64, 44.06, 49.09, 49.62, (40.86)*, 53.11, 48.49 = 48.93 avg12

Bold is 46.93 avg5


----------



## qqwref (Jun 21, 2012)

Sub-50, very nice!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 16 cards in 6 minutes.. I have created PAOs for only 16 cards though, so I'm not sure if it really counts.



Lol no. Good job though 
23 cards in 5 minutes. Blanked during reorganization on 2 objects. I went through each card 1 by 1 until I found the object that I was looking for.
I need more journeys though. I've got a friends house (used that for an untimed 33 cards earlier [got 'em all right]), my karate studio (just used that last night, the images are still too strong.) and my house (used that for my 23 cards just a little while ago.) This means that I'm limited to 1 or 2 attempts a day unless I take several day breaks for clearing. I'm going through old houses I used to live in, buildings, museums, other friends houses, but they aren't detailed/vivid enough. Everything is kinda blurred when I try to visualize them. :FP
I could do as many attempts a day as I have empty memory palaces... Each one only takes 15 min max (5 min memo, 5 min pause for forgetting to start, 5 min for organization or recall if I'm just flipping cards to check)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2012)

kbh said:


> Latest 20 solves:
> 16.48[OLL Skip], 12.14, 16.80, 13.58[OLL Skip], 12.77[PLL Skip], 12.66, 13.33, 17.81, 19.69, 16.76, 16.31, 16.35, 15.83, 17.47, 17.21, 18.34, 17.36, 20.28, 18.88, 16.34
> 
> 3 skips in 5 solves?
> ...



Update your sig!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 21, 2012)

number of times: 633
best time: 6.84 PBL skip
worst time: 28.50

best avg5: 13.00 (σ = 0.99) 12.88[CP skip double Us], 12.07[EP skip], 14.04, (14.26), (6.84[PBL skip]) Probably the luckiest ao5 ive ever had
best avg12: 15.10 (σ = 2.19) 15.90, 15.19, (19.70), 12.88, 12.07, 14.04, 14.26, (6.84), 17.40, 17.44, 13.26, 18.60,
best avg50: 17.29 (σ = 2.09)
best avg100: 17.50 (σ = 1.96)
best avg500: 18.99 (σ = 2.31)
session avg: 19.44 (σ = 2.48)


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2012)

4x4: All the "bests" are PB's.

stats: 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 42.01
worst time: 1:13.26

current avg5: 1:05.12 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 51.35 (σ = 3.83)

current avg12: 1:00.36 (σ = 4.38)
best avg12: 54.64 (σ = 3.57)

current avg100: 58.50 (σ = 4.57)
best avg100: 58.50 (σ = 4.57)

session avg: 58.50 (σ = 4.57)
session mean: 58.41


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 21, 2012)

18.27 single!!!
Oh wait...
Sigh...
PB is 18.18


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2012)

Lubed my 4x4, PBs across the board.

best time: 41.59
best avg5: 49.85
best avg12: 52.49
best avg100: 57.26


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure if PB, but it is really good as I have not practiced 5x5 in months.

*5x5:* 1:29.45
1:23.52, 2:11.36, 1:26.85, 1:30.21, 1:31.28


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 21, 2012)

number of times: 18/18
best time: 12.31
worst time: 20.84

current avg5: 15.23 (σ = 1.61)
best avg5: 13.56 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 14.72 (σ = 1.97)
best avg12: 14.02 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 14.60 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 14.82

14.43, 15.25, 12.50, 14.99, 14.05, 15.20, 12.82, 12.42, 17.97, 14.05, 13.83, 13.09, 20.84, 12.31, 17.33, 15.55, 13.12, 17.02

Wow  Just lubed my Zhanchi with my Maru lube that just came in the mail today  and I'm already improving in not just 3x3 but also BLD! <3

PS: the first solve is kinda +2 I think, but even then the fastest avg12 is 14.09


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 21, 2012)

12.29 full step. F2L 6 seconds, All EO OLL and F perm.


----------



## David1994 (Jun 21, 2012)

Started back cubing again  Still consistent sub 20 and just got a 14.23 single


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 21, 2012)

Average of 5: 12.54
1. 12.69 F U' D2 B2 U2 L D F' L R' B' R' U2 D' R2 F' D U2 L' F' R2 D2 B R2 B 
2. (17.41) U D2 F2 U B' R2 F U' F2 R' L2 B' L' D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U B D' F2 L2 R U' 
3. 12.29 B' F U B' U2 F2 R L' U R F U2 F' R U R' U L' D2 F2 L2 D' B' L' R' 
4. 12.64 F2 B' U F D' F D2 R' F2 B U' F2 U L2 D R B' U' R L2 U2 B' F D L 
5. (11.92) B' R L2 B' U' F R' D2 R' D' F' B D2 F2 R' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' D' B' R2 

Yes! Finally got it!! 1st sub-13 avg5!   thanks to my lube <3


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 21, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Average of 5: 12.54
> 1. 12.69 F U' D2 B2 U2 L D F' L R' B' R' U2 D' R2 F' D U2 L' F' R2 D2 B R2 B
> 2. (17.41) U D2 F2 U B' R2 F U' F2 R' L2 B' L' D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U B D' F2 L2 R U'
> 3. 12.29 B' F U B' U2 F2 R L' U R F U2 F' R U R' U L' D2 F2 L2 D' B' L' R'
> ...



Wow that's a huge drop from 13.xx o_o


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 21, 2012)

10.16 (-2, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4)

-2,-2/0,1/3,3/ //cubeshape
R2 U2 D R2 //corner separation
U D R2 U' M2 U R2 //edge separation
U M2 U2 M2 U' D //CP skip, ep

I'm getting a lot of easy solves


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 21, 2012)

Somehow my jump in 3x3 also affected my 4x4 all pbs 
current mo3: 1:23.93 (σ = 7.00)
best mo3: 1:18.95 (σ = 3.72)

current avg5: 1:21.21 (σ = 2.73)
best avg5: 1:20.76 (σ = 3.12)

current avg12: 1:22.47 (σ = 3.31)
best avg12: 1:22.42 (σ = 3.25)


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 21, 2012)

10.17 avg5



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer
Average of 5: 10.17
Time List:
1. 9.77 L2 B F R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 F' D' U B' L' D2 R B L D F R'
2. 10.08 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B F' L F D2 F2 L F
3. (9.62) F U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 B F U' R U2 R U' F U' F' L2 F2
4. (14.03) L2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' R2 B R D' L U2 R B2 D' R' F' D
5. 10.67 L D' R B' U' F' U' R2 U2 D R F2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L D2


almost there!


----------



## Sillas (Jun 21, 2012)

Average of 5: 9.45
1. 9.22 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F L U F' R B F L2 F2 D' 
2.(12.38) R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 U' L' D' B2 R' D' U2 F D 
3.9.16 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D B2 D R D U R' F2 L2 D2 U2 F D' 
4.9.98 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 D F' U2 R' D' L D2 U L' B2 D' 
5.(7.54) D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' U2 L' D2 U B L' U L2 D2 B' 

PB. F2L+cross


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2012)

‎8.705, 8.636, 10.140, (11.828), (8.506) = 9.16 PB 3x3 avg5


----------



## qqwref (Jun 22, 2012)

2:21.14 6x6x6 single o_0


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 2:21.14 6x6x6 single o_0



I hear you like to barely beat my big cube singles.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey, I don't do it on purpose  I guess we're about the same speed, on a good ay.


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Hey, I don't do it on purpose  I guess we're about the same speed, on a good ay.



Awe WTF! 2:21.72 single I just got.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

So I got myself an SS 7x7. I believe the best single I've ever gotten with my V7 was 5:10-ish. With the SS straight out of the box, it took 7 solves to do this:

5:06.90, 4:47.89, 5:01.88 = 4:58.89


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2012)

PB average of 5! 2:28.70

2:32.01, 2:21.72, 2:45.24, 2:22.34, 2:31.74

Watch out Hays! LOL JK!


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> PB average of 5! 2:28.70
> 
> 2:32.01, 2:21.72, 2:45.24, 2:22.34, 2:31.74
> 
> Watch out Hays! LOL JK!


You should film some solves for me.


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> You should film some solves for me.



If I didn't even want to film the banana video, I certainly do not want to film solves. 

Fine I will film one, eventually.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> If I didn't even want to film the banana video, I certainly do not want to film solves.
> 
> Fine I will film one, eventually.



Eventually being, when you actually average 2:30?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 22, 2012)

my first conscious xx-eoline during a speedsolve.

1.	13.82	L' U' L2 B F U L R' B' F R2 D' F D' U' B2 U' L2 R F' R2 D R2 B D

[l' U L' U' x' R' D2 F2 R] (xx-eoline 8)
U2 [L' U' L U' L] U' [L U' L' U L U L'] (left 14)
[R' U R' {U' D} R' U R {D' U2} R2 U R2 U R] (coll 13)
U2 (lol 1)
=36 atm

id like to see what other zz-ers get on this scramble.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 22, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Wow that's a huge drop from 13.xx o_o



Thanks! PB before this was 13.12, so not much diff 

btw JianHan, what're your PBs (avg5 and 12)?  you always say you average 13-14 but you already have a 12avg in official comp !

Edit:


Spoiler



12.90 average


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 22, 2012)

Once again...



Spoiler



I know full EG! 

Let's just hope I don't forget any EG-2s this time.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a new PB single and I did a reconstruction of it. First full step sub-14.



Spoiler: Solve 1 (13.90)



Scramble: L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 L' R' D2 B U' L R D B2 U L2 F2 R' 

x2 // Inspection
F L F2' D' R2' F R D2 // Cross (8/8)
U2 L U L' // F2L 1 (4/12)
U' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // F2L 2 (8/20)
y L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 3 (7/27)
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 (11/38)
U2 r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL (9/47)
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L // PLL (13/60)
View at alg.garron


```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	13.90	60	4.32	63	4.53[/color]

Cross+1	0.00	0	0.00	0	0.00
F2L	0.00	0	0.00	0	0.00
LL	13.90	22	1.58	24	1.73

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%
F2L/Total	0%	0%	0%
LL/Total	100%	37%	38%
```


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 22, 2012)

Average of 12: *17.82*
1. (15.23) B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F U L' B' U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' 
2. 17.72 D2 B F L2 R2 F L2 U2 F L2 R2 U' B L U' B2 D B2 D L' 
3. 16.76 R2 F2 U R F2 R L2 F' B' U' L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 
4. 19.75 F' R F R2 F L2 D' B' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 
5. 18.23 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R2 U L2 B D2 L D F2 R B' F' 
6. 18.95 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 F U2 L F' R2 D' U' B' D R B2 
7. 16.56 L' D2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L F R B2 D' U2 B' U F2 R D 
8. 17.61 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 B D' R B D B D2 L' D' F2 U 
9. (21.41) D2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D' F' U2 L' D' U2 R B' L' D 
10. 17.16 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' D R D2 R' F' U2 F' U' 
11. 15.57 U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 R B2 L' B2 L2 U L R2 B' L' B F D2 B' L2 
12. 19.84 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 F L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L B' D R U L2 R' D' B2 L 

CFOP


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 22, 2012)

number of times: 44/44
best time: 47.75
worst time: 1:12.92

current avg5: 59.17 (σ = 2.33)
best avg5: 53.75 (σ = 2.08)

current avg12: 58.05 (σ = 4.45)
best avg12: 55.60 (σ = 3.67)

session avg: 58.46 (σ = 5.94)
session mean: 58.55



Spoiler



1:02.85, 1:01.48, 52.87, 59.67, 1:04.62, 57.50, 1:01.65, 1:07.64, 56.50, 1:03.86, 51.34, 49.42, 1:08.95, 56.75, 1:00.31, 47.75, 1:00.24, 56.68, 52.30, 52.26, 1:06.25, 1:09.02, 50.34, 58.12, 57.60, 1:08.61, 56.12, 52.58, 56.08, 50.14, 55.05, 1:12.92, 1:00.29, 56.26, 1:02.54, 50.67, 56.24, 47.78, 1:05.28, 1:00.28, 1:10.31, 51.73, 1:01.30, 55.94



Wanted to do an avg100, but too tired and lazy. Pretty normal solves I guess.


----------



## kbh (Jun 22, 2012)

Did my first 3x3 Ao1000, and I did about 100 every week, so this is from 10 weeks and you can easily see my improvement




Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 999/1000
best time: 12.14
worst time: 33.47

current mo3: 16.51 (σ = 0.81)
best mo3: 12.92 (σ = 0.36)

current avg5: 17.10 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 13.00 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 17.72 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 15.22 (σ = 1.92)

current avg25: 17.65 (σ = 1.37)
best avg25: 16.44 (σ = 1.92)

current avg50: 17.20 (σ = 1.69)
best avg50: 17.18 (σ = 1.76)

current avg100: 17.68 (σ = 1.48)
best avg100: 17.68 (σ = 1.48)

current avg250: 17.83 (σ = 1.37)
best avg250: 17.82 (σ = 1.39)

current avg500: 18.28 (σ = 1.35)
best avg500: 18.28 (σ = 1.35)

current avg1000: 19.53 (σ = 2.01)
best avg1000: 19.53 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 19.53 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 19.64






Spoiler: Times



17.19, 20.37, 22.01, 22.91, 23.55, 16.54, 26.28, 23.43, 20.04, 20.22, 21.41, 21.30, 19.14, 30.40, 24.13, 19.95, 24.19, 18.16, 21.84, 22.25, 30.50, 21.26, 25.54, 19.68, 24.05, 23.93, 23.51, 25.53, 22.37, 28.36, 21.31, 23.92, 22.87, 24.82, 19.16, 25.50, 22.61, 25.49, 19.50, 18.34, 20.24, 18.84, 19.61, 18.81[PLL Skip], 21.90, 21.81, 15.65, 23.71, 20.82, 23.49, 23.60, 21.65, 24.20, 20.85[PLL Skip], 21.02, 18.73, 21.14, 19.55, 19.78, 16.48, 18.50, 18.65, 20.59, 22.48, 24.61, 22.16, 21.62, 19.13, 23.53, 25.09, 25.25, 28.19, 21.77, 22.33, 17.82, 21.71, 21.12, 19.69[PLL Skip], 19.85, 25.51, 24.04, 20.32, 19.23, 19.46, 21.15, 23.76, 20.03[PLL Skip], 19.27, 17.54, 19.83, 24.13, 24.35, 25.16, 22.54, 23.31, 26.14, 23.66, 18.67, 27.25, 18.88, 23.76, 23.36, 26.26, 27.27, 23.32, 24.56, 33.47, 18.89, 23.97, 21.18, 21.58, 20.48, 24.84, 19.68, 19.13, 24.41, 22.30, 24.27, 22.25, 22.06, 25.37, 21.95, 22.23, 26.83, 21.95, 19.42, 18.84, 26.77, 18.88, 25.73, 18.89, 21.61, 28.69, 25.61, 21.07, 25.24, 16.26[PLL Skip], 21.41, 25.15, 23.40, 25.38, 19.79, 20.23, 23.32, 21.84, 24.12, 20.91, 18.07, 20.80, 25.12, 20.17, 23.86, 20.81, 22.23, 18.40, 19.91, 20.27, 19.85, 20.58, 23.79, 17.70, 20.22, 23.63, 19.09, 21.70, 20.67[PLL Skip], 30.73, 22.03, 25.68, 26.16, 22.85, 19.80, 21.14, 22.25, 19.46, 22.23, 16.11, 24.84, 27.52, 17.30, 18.91, 23.54, 21.06, 20.56, 26.85, 20.05, 19.43, 19.33, 24.71, 20.53, 16.59, 22.57, 24.09, 19.48, 20.08, 22.21, 19.32, 21.40, 18.05, 24.46, 20.12, 22.34, 20.18, 24.14, 20.19, 17.99[PLL Skip], 21.79, 20.24, 22.13, 16.22, 26.05, 21.94, 22.16, 23.64, 20.83, 20.93, 18.78, 17.36, 15.17, 20.71, 20.52, 19.69, 20.13, 20.75, 18.69, 20.28, 21.52, 21.65, 21.12, 17.95, 16.63, 22.02, 16.51, 20.68, 12.30, 20.87, 19.41, 19.11, 17.98, 21.11, 20.59, 20.65, 24.43, 18.99, 17.93, 21.07, 17.49, 15.48[PLL Skip], 19.38, 17.10, 17.35, 17.70, DNF(36.55), 19.18, 16.45, 19.51, 24.07, 21.97, 19.81, 23.98, 21.05, 21.79, 22.24, 20.14, 24.21, 19.95, 20.31, 17.85, 17.21, 22.97, 21.60, 24.49, 18.69, 17.21, 23.11, 16.65[PLL Skip], 22.30, 21.94, 17.96, 21.48, 16.30, 22.10, 19.19, 24.45, 24.28, 21.78, 17.92, 22.15, 23.15, 26.28, 21.56, 22.05, 25.25, 22.25, 20.36[PLL Skip], 21.74, 22.70, 19.62, 22.51, 21.61[PLL Skip], 19.51, 20.64, 26.29, 27.08, 20.27, 22.39, 27.12, 19.92, 26.30, 18.38, 25.83, 17.69, 23.89, 20.28, 18.39, 20.02, 19.67, 22.75, 20.30, 18.46, 26.11, 27.59, 20.98, 20.77, 20.93, 21.11, 18.35, 20.18, 21.42, 17.81, 24.60, 20.11, 21.91, 17.19, 22.47, 19.77, 19.02, 21.29, 18.50, 17.05, 19.74, 17.36, 17.48, 16.12, 22.17, 22.57, 20.77, 15.83[PLL Skip], 22.67, 20.47, 21.77, 12.95, 23.58, 19.43, 21.75, 16.57, 17.89, 23.63, 21.38, 19.67, 21.81, 19.58, 22.23, 20.60, 18.26, 20.54, 18.58, 24.74, 19.12, 18.94, 21.92, 21.68, 19.78, 17.23, 21.65, 20.80, 19.30, 18.15, 25.83, 19.70, 19.86, 21.47, 18.83[OLL Skip], 22.16, 21.72, 26.65, 20.26, 18.20, 22.27, 21.21, 26.00, 16.07, 18.51, 20.18, 15.53, 18.78, 20.11, 21.54, 16.15, 20.65, 23.22, 18.59, 17.59, 20.25, 19.23, 23.17, 18.75, 18.88, 20.07, 22.41, 19.69, 18.59, 19.96, 19.40, 19.31, 20.20, 22.05, 21.35, 18.76, 18.53, 21.38, 21.71, 19.10, 18.76, 21.53, 19.44, 19.73, 19.41, 19.29, 20.68, 14.60, 17.61, 20.10, 19.48, 19.57[PLL Skip], 18.98, 24.51, 23.97, 20.34, 19.76, 23.41, 19.87, 20.78, 18.74, 21.09, 20.19, 18.91[PLL Skip], 20.59, 16.76, 20.68, 22.23, 20.96, 17.59[PLL Skip], 21.15, 20.30, 17.59, 22.37, 20.04, 22.28, 21.34, 22.67, 18.86, 18.66, 18.32, 19.84, 22.97, 20.54, 19.27, 18.53, 16.72, 21.47, 18.35, 21.74, 18.46, 21.63, 18.32, 20.11, 21.96, 22.73, 20.61, 16.73, 22.29, 19.14, 22.13, 18.35, 20.43, 20.31, 19.80, 20.35, 21.81, 19.27, 21.81, 17.60, 18.53, 18.34, 20.85, 19.69, 18.82, 19.90, 17.74, 17.39, 21.00, 19.64, 22.13, 23.35, 19.36, 22.02, 15.94, 22.26, 18.91, 19.17, 16.80, 19.98, 17.39, 16.53, 16.04, 18.53, 19.04, 18.34, 18.95, 17.15, 18.60, 18.40, 18.59, 21.88, 20.13, 17.52, 14.75, 20.45, 20.00, 19.10, 16.14[PLL Skip], 21.10, 23.01, 21.60, 20.03, 19.93, 19.52, 19.57, 16.29, 18.63, 20.90, 18.02, 17.94, 20.54, 20.61, 18.81, 17.33, 19.87, 17.01, 18.68, 18.15, 19.99, 20.27, 19.03, 19.68, 20.55, 17.34, 18.23, 16.89, 20.17, 20.40, 20.05, 18.26, 20.45, 18.94, 20.44, 16.82, 20.64, 18.69, 18.92, 19.05, 20.49, 20.75, 14.19[PLL Skip], 20.21, 18.82, 19.20, 16.17, 20.05, 18.95, 19.07, 17.11, 18.72, 18.21, 17.19, 17.33, 15.19, 19.05, 18.61, 20.92, 19.65, 17.32, 19.39, 19.54, 18.24, 19.10, 19.91, 19.64, 21.12, 18.10, 18.55, 16.54, 16.67, 19.73, 18.99, 18.29, 18.79, 17.70, 19.90, 17.15, 18.75, 19.45, 17.55, 19.85, 17.14, 17.95, 19.84, 18.12, 15.16, 19.53, 18.21, 19.10, 17.27, 19.46, 19.59, 19.13, 19.66, 19.17, 20.75, 20.17, 20.46, 18.56, 16.37, 19.99, 18.17[PLL Skip], 15.65, 19.85, 19.20, 21.48, 17.71, 22.14, 19.43, 21.71, 18.15, 17.83, 20.03, 17.56, 18.81, 19.93, 17.30, 18.70, 18.15, 17.68, 20.76, 19.36, 20.31, 20.15, 18.21, 19.42, 20.36, 19.65, 16.62, 18.91[PLL Skip], 18.89, 18.92, 19.73, 18.96, 18.60, 17.22, 20.33, 18.82, 18.18, 19.51, 16.28, 17.19, 15.45, 18.65, 15.32, 16.72, 19.13, 18.87, 18.67, 19.17, 18.61, 19.66, 17.59, 19.70, 17.80, 19.70, 17.07, 20.35, 19.36, 16.67, 17.91, 21.22, 20.79, 19.81, 22.27, 18.31, 18.19, 13.92, 17.86, 15.11, 20.63, 20.69, 18.07, 15.24, 17.75, 17.72, 16.21, 19.82, 20.21, 17.83, 18.75, 17.52, 19.17, 18.33, 17.33, 19.12, 17.30, 18.26, 16.91, 18.71, 18.36, 19.30, 18.98, 19.62, 19.78, 16.75, 19.20, 19.03, 17.73, 17.31, 19.85, 19.74, 15.80, 17.21, 16.10, 20.35, 17.67, 19.54[PLL Skip], 19.88, 16.99, 16.53, 18.77, 16.51, 15.26, 15.40, 18.59, 17.57, 19.71, 17.78, 17.24, 19.75, 17.02, 18.84, 17.25, 19.75, 19.22, 19.19, 19.15, 16.85, 17.78, 19.68, 18.72, 20.10, 17.17, 16.77, 18.49, 15.90, 16.93, 18.74, 16.17, 14.89, 18.22, 18.42, 19.48, 15.92, 19.49, 19.27, 17.43, 18.58, 18.81, 17.22, 19.35, 19.08, 17.15, 14.48, 15.25, 20.03, 17.14, 13.55, 18.82, 16.33, 17.12, 19.93, 18.88, 19.59, 18.35, 19.20, 16.54, 20.80, 17.47, 18.49, 17.69, 14.75, 17.89, 17.80, 19.04, 14.21, 15.66, 16.37, 15.93, 17.56, 19.14, 19.41, 16.82, 19.03, 19.58, 18.98, 19.24, 18.81, 15.76, 19.69, 15.24, 16.51, 18.10, 16.95, 17.89, 18.43, 19.25, 19.12, 17.75, 16.19, 18.59, 19.78, 15.12, 18.22, 17.95, 17.92, 19.89, 15.31, 18.39, 17.95, 15.04[PLL Skip], 18.97, 18.13, 15.58, 18.94, 17.23, 15.38, 17.71, 17.98, 19.33, 15.94, 15.62[PLL Skip], 16.75, 17.05, 18.59, 16.10, 17.99, 16.77, 18.17, 20.00, 20.03, 17.89, 19.47, 18.78, 19.03, 19.01, 14.74, 18.59, 15.87, 19.19, 14.76, 16.98, 18.06, 18.35, 15.52, 19.03, 15.87, 17.48, 15.61, 18.80, 18.04, 19.82, 21.39[OLL Skip], 18.94, 19.24, 17.18, 17.90, 19.97, 19.68, 19.74, 19.98, 16.27, 18.93, 17.52, 17.39, 19.06, 16.21, 16.15, 18.59, 17.72, 16.15, 19.61, 19.20, 18.89, 18.75, 17.23, 19.10, 21.04, 16.92, 16.39, 19.75, 17.43, 14.62, 17.85, 18.38, 17.98, 19.24[PLL Skip], 16.04, 17.66[OLL Skip], 18.74, 20.45, 19.47, 16.89, 17.05, 17.21, 19.54, 19.89, 20.13, 18.33, 18.55, 19.57, 17.90, 14.39, 19.51, 16.29, 18.10, 17.93, 18.04, 17.60, 19.89, 15.54, 15.88, 18.78, 18.80, 18.15, 19.44, 16.48[OLL Skip], 12.14, 16.80, 13.58[OLL Skip], 12.77[PLL Skip], 12.66, 13.33, 17.81, 19.69, 16.76, 16.31, 16.35, 15.83, 17.47, 17.21, 18.34, 17.36, 20.28, 18.88, 16.34, 19.59, 19.09, 14.76, 14.08, 17.36, 15.26, 15.63, 19.17, 15.69, 20.72, 19.40, 20.06, 16.66, 19.28, 15.35, 18.94, 16.28, 19.15, 17.67, 19.42, 16.53, 19.39, 16.86, 17.50, 18.76, 17.39, 16.74, 15.61, 17.18


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 22, 2012)

5x5 pb 1. 2:39.60 F' U2 d F2 u' B2 b U d' r2 l R2 B' d b' L' F' u b u' U2 d l' F' L U' L2 B F' u2 B R b f2 R' L' B2 U' r' D' B f2 D' u2 l' d B U R2 u2 L2 u2 D2 L2 B' r' B D' B l2 
Reduction was about 2:05, got pretty nervous during 3x3 stage


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 22, 2012)

Second sub-10 ever!!! Solve 34 of my 10,000 cube marathon! Not PB 

9.88 - U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B' R' D2 B D' U' L' D R2 F' R2

x2
U' L D R2 D U' R' // F2L-1 T____________________T
d' R U2 R2' F R F'
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
U M2' U M' U2 M U M2'

I totally choked.


----------



## SCLT (Jun 22, 2012)

First sub-19 AO12 

Average of 12: 18.89
1. 15.83 B2 L D2 R U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 L B L2 U' B R D U2 F' U2 F2 
2. 18.30 D' F2 U' L2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 U' R B2 L' B L2 D F2 L F2 L2 
3. 18.43 R L2 D' F U' B' D' L B2 R F2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 
4. 19.34 D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L D' B' L' F D2 F2 R U' L' 
5. 20.53 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R U2 L2 D' R2 B R2 D2 L R' F2 U' F2 
6. 20.47 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U L' F R' B F2 R2 D B D L2 
7. 18.77 L U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 R U2 B' D F' R2 U F' L B' F U2 
8. 18.96 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U R F' D B U' L F2 D2 F 
9. (25.60) F L' B L U2 L' F2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F R2 B R2 L2 F' D2 B' 
10. 18.30 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B' U F' L' U' R' B L' D R 
11. 19.99 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U F R' F D U B' U2 R U B' 
12. (15.66) R B R2 U' D L2 U2 L2 B R U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 22, 2012)

first sub10 on 7x7
9:09.35!
B2 2L' F' 2D R' 3R' B 3F R L' F' 3B' R 2D R' 2U L2 U2 2R F2 D 2R 2L R2 U' 3F' F2 2D 2R' 3F' R 2F 3B2 U2 3B 2U 2L' 3R F 2F' 2L' R' 2F 3L' 2L 3B' L 2L 2F R2 F 2U2 F2 B 2U U 2L' 2R2 D2 3B2 F2 R' 3B' 3R 3B' 2B 3F' D' 3U 2F' R' 2B' 2R R B 3F' 2B F 2R2 2D' 3D2 2R 2F2 3R2 2F2 2B' 2R2 3R' 3U 3R 2L L' U L' B' 3L' 3R2 2B2 2L2 U' 






Also, due to so much 7x7 - first sub5 6x6 solve! 4:58.52!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 22, 2012)

Feet is fun! 

best time: 1:54.33

current avg5: 2:41.12 (σ = 9.98)
best avg5: 2:26.67 (σ = 10.35)

current avg12: 2:39.26 (σ = 17.65)
best avg12: 2:36.20 (σ = 20.11)

Average of 12: 2:36.20
1. 2:08.76 F' R2 U' B' U' L U' B' D2 F2 R2 L B2 D2 R D2 R' F2 L' 
2. 2:16.23 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' D' L 
3. 2:51.82 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B' L F' U' R' F2 D F D2 L' 
4. 2:36.92 R' F2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 R U2 L U F' R' B2 D2 F R F' U 
5. 2:26.86 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L B L' D' L2 U' R' F2 L' F 
6. 3:18.50 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F' L2 R F R' F D U2 L U' 
7. 2:32.11 L U2 D' F R2 B L2 F' D R U R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 B2 U' F2 D 
8. (1:54.33) U2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 D' L' F' D B' F R B2 D' F 
9. 2:51.88 R2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' B' F L2 U2 L' U B' D' 
10. 2:32.16 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F' R B' U R2 F2 L' B L2 B 
11. (3:31.37) F2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B D F L2 U2 L B F' R2 
12. 2:26.75 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F' U R2 D L' B2 F D L2 F

2:08 were PLL skip


----------



## Julian (Jun 22, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Second sub-10 ever!!! Solve 34 of my 10,000 cube marathon! Not PB
> 
> 9.88 - U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B' R' D2 B D' U' L' D R2 F' R2
> 
> ...


Lefty wide F-double sexy instead skips PLL, for 24 moves HTM.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 22, 2012)

3x3 Ao12 reconstructed in 1 hour :3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 3x3 Ao12 reconstructed in 1 hour :3



nice, PB?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> nice, PB?



Yep. Used to take me around 2 hours. If I don't make any mistakes then I could easily sub 1 hour


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 23, 2012)

got my ss7x7 and yeah new pb single 7:19.82 on my 4th solve, 5th solve 7:00.62


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 23, 2012)

Highest lolETPS in a solve - 

D2 L2 R' F2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R' B2 R2 B U F' L U2 R'

z2 y'
(F' B) R2 D2 R // Cross (4)
U' R' U R R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // 1st Pair (12, 16)
(U R U' R')3 // 2nd Pair (12, 28)
U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R // 3rd Pair (12, 40)
U' U' L' U L U' L' U L U2' L' U' L // 4th Pair (13, 53)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9, 62)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL (18, 80)

80 ETM / 11.15 = 7.174 ETPS

And yes I realized mid OLL that I missed the super easy PLL skip.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 23, 2012)

I almost do not time myself. So I thought I would post these sessions I did today.

4x4

Average: 1:16.03
1:11.56, 1:20.48, 1:09.63, 1:15.28, 1:07.89, 1:14.53, 1:18.83, 1:15.21, (1:30.67), 1:20.63, 1:26.27, (1:03.90)


Spoiler:  Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:03.90
worst time: 1:30.67

current avg5: 1:20.70 (σ = 5.53)
best avg5: 1:12.16 (σ = 2.87)

current avg12: 1:16.03 (σ = 5.62)
best avg12: 1:16.03 (σ = 5.62)

session avg: 1:16.03 (σ = 5.62)
session mean: 1:16.24



5x5

Average: 1:53.52
(1:44.26), 2:07.56, 1:52.31, 1:57.56, 1:53.87, 1:49.70, 1:48.64, 1:49.78, (2:12.67), 1:48.57, 1:53.01, 1:54.20


Spoiler:  Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:44.26
worst time: 2:12.67

current avg5: 1:52.33 (σ = 2.29)
best avg5: 1:49.37 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 1:53.52 (σ = 5.70)
best avg12: 1:53.52 (σ = 5.70)

session avg: 1:53.52 (σ = 5.70)
session mean: 1:54.34



6x6

Average: 3:44.09
3:39.82, 3:48.98, 4:06.95, 3:43.11, (3:25.55), 3:31.44, 3:57.69, 3:30.82, (4:10.06), 3:36.13, 3:43.26, 3:42.74


Spoiler:  Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:25.55
worst time: 4:10.06

current avg5: 3:40.71 (σ = 3.97)
best avg5: 3:35.12 (σ = 6.92)

current avg12: 3:44.09 (σ = 11.32)
best avg12: 3:44.09 (σ = 11.32)

session avg: 3:44.09 (σ = 11.32)
session mean: 3:44.71



All of these were done consecutively with the only break to get a coke. I will do some 7x7 tomorrow.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 23, 2012)

1. 9.46 D2 B L B U L B' D' L2 R U' B' U R' F' U R D' F B L2 U2 F' B2 R 

4th sub-10, all had PLL skips 

EDIT: VIDEO:






Reconstructions anyone?


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> 1. 9.46 D2 B L B U L B' D' L2 R U' B' U R' F' U R D' F B L2 U2 F' B2 R
> 
> 4th sub-10, all had PLL skips


Chameleon OLL?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 23, 2012)

Julian said:


> Chameleon OLL?



Yup. With U2 AUF


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 23, 2012)

7x7 7:21.46
First timed 7x7 solve in 2 years with new SS7


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 23, 2012)

B F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' U L' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' D U R' D U F-8.10 

lol


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 23, 2012)

3rd Ao1000 this month (didn't post the 2nd because of a cookie error from qq timer...)

Pbs are red 

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 13.08
worst time: 24.62

current mo3: 18.65 (σ = 1.37)
best mo3: 15.36 (σ = 0.97)

current avg5: 18.60 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 15.89 (σ = 1.73)

current avg12: 18.24 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 17.00 (σ = 1.21)

current avg50: 17.86 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 17.59 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 18.03 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 17.68 (σ = 1.09) ||Done over two days, so I'm not counting this one 

current avg250: 17.97 (σ = 1.05)
best avg250: 17.87 (σ = 1.07)

current avg500: 18.11 (σ = 1.13)
best avg500: 18.11 (σ = 1.13)

current avg1000: 18.40 (σ = 1.27)
best avg1000: 18.40 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 18.40 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 18.42

6x 13
8x 14
52x 15
119x 16
219x 17
252x 18
178x 19
101x 20
43x 21
17x 22
1x 23
3x 24


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 23, 2012)

9.91 3x3 ao100.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't feel like writing out the solution, but I checked it 3x. It was a full step 8.42 that felt like a lot of moves.

68 moves - 8.08 etps


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 23, 2012)

First 3x3x3 with Feet session in like 3 weeks:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 43.13
worst time: 1:05.77

current mo3: 56.88 (σ = 3.24)
best mo3: 48.98 (σ = 5.70)

current avg5: 53.13 (σ = 3.35)
best avg5: 52.56 (σ = 2.88)

current avg12: 57.60 (σ = 4.77)
best avg12: 57.60 (σ = 4.77)

session avg: 57.60 (σ = 4.77)
session mean: 57.08

1:05.77, 1:04.75, 1:02.11, 59.32, 53.58, 54.78, 1:01.51, 49.31, 43.13, 54.51, 55.56, 1:00.57

All PB's other than single.


----------



## SCLT (Jun 23, 2012)

PB AO12 

Average of 12: 18.75
1. 17.42 B2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F R D' L B U L F2 R2 F2 U2 
2. 17.50 U' L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U R U2 F D B' D R2 B' R' U' 
3. 19.07 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R F2 L' U2 R' D' B2 F U' L' B L' R 
4. 20.70 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L' D' U R2 F R F2 U B' L' 
5. 19.09 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L' D L B U' R' F D' U 
6. 18.04 L U L F B' D2 R2 L' F D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R 
7. (25.20) B' R2 B2 F' U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L F U2 R F2 U' R2 F2 D B' 
8. 20.05 U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R' F' U2 B' R2 F L U' F2 R 
9. 17.11 R2 D2 B' F' U2 B D2 B U2 R2 U' R2 F D L F D2 F L' U B' 
10. 19.55 B2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 L B2 R' D2 B U2 F2 U' R2 D' B' L R' D2 
11. 18.95 L2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F' L2 B D2 U2 L D2 B2 D R2 D R' U' L D 
12. (17.00) B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 R2 B' U2 L' R U2 L2 D' B' L2 B2


EDIT: And now a PB single! 

1. 14.53 

D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F L2 U' R U2 L2 D L' U' R' 

x' y'
R' F' L B D L' D' //(X-Cross)
U R U' R2' U R //(F2L#2)
y' U R' U2 R U' y R U R' //(F2l#3)
y2 U2 R U' R' //(F2l#4)
U r' U2 R U R' U r //(OLL)
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R //(PLL)


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2012)

Average of 12: 49.68
1. 47.41 R2 U u f r' B2 u' F' D' F' U' f2 F R f2 F r f' B2 F U D r U' u f' F2 u' D2 L' f' u' r' U F' U2 D' u2 r2 R' 
2. 48.75 L B' r2 F f R2 L D' F L B2 D' L2 f' B D' B R F R2 D2 u' L' r' u2 U' L f B2 u F D L2 f B2 F2 L u2 D F' 
3. 56.72 L2 r2 f D' B D2 u' R' u r D U B L u R2 u2 D2 B D2 f' F U D2 f U R2 L2 r f B2 F2 r' R B' D' B f' L u2 
4. 47.96 U' D L' D2 F u2 R' F2 D2 R2 B F2 r' R F' U' D' f2 u2 F D' u L2 B2 L2 B2 F D' u' U' R' D2 R2 F2 u F f B' R' r 
5. 49.15 r2 u' L f R' D' r2 D u R' f U' u' F2 B2 R' F U F r' D L f L' B2 f F' L2 F' r f' B2 L' u D' B2 F2 r' B2 D2 
6. (45.05) R r2 F u' D2 U2 R' r2 L' u' D R2 F2 U2 F' D B2 u' f D' F2 D B r' L' f R U2 F2 u2 U' L r D U2 u' L2 D r' R2 
7. 48.90 D F2 U' f r2 D2 r' u2 U' f2 U2 f R2 f2 r' L' R' U2 F2 U r' R D B2 u2 f2 D B2 R' r2 U' f2 r R D' F2 r B' L2 U2 
8. 50.63 r F U2 F U' D f U f2 L2 D2 r2 u2 U' r2 f2 B r2 L' D F U' D r' u f2 F U' R' B2 L' B' r R' f' B2 F U2 L2 R' 
9. (1:02.19) D2 R' B U2 r D2 r' F2 L u' B2 R2 r2 U2 L2 F D r' U2 f D' U2 F u R2 r' f2 D' F2 r u2 B D' F2 R2 B f D2 R' u2 
10. 51.06 B' F R' u2 f2 F' R2 f2 R F2 r2 F U2 F2 f' D F2 L' r2 B2 R' L' r U2 f B u2 B f r2 R2 u F U2 F' u2 r2 D2 L' f2 
11. 47.41 B r2 U r B u' r' L2 D B2 u' r' U' L U2 F2 R' L2 U R' u2 B2 f u' R' f2 R' f u' r2 L2 R F2 U2 r B' f D2 f2 L 
12. 48.80 f2 B2 R' r L2 B r F f2 L2 D2 R r' D2 f U' u2 r D2 B2 L f F2 B' u r U' f B2 R' U f2 U' B r2 R' L' F' u' r

  
First 5 are 48.62 Ao5


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 23, 2012)

Megaminx, first practice session in god knows how many months

1:48.43, 2:06.90, 2:03.23, (2:37.98), 2:06.97, 2:14.15, 2:00.00, 1:55.72, 1:53.99, 1:59.82, 1:57.23, (1:45.91) = 2:00.64

Last five = 1:55.65 avg5


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 24, 2012)

only 160 more to go

cleaned and lubed my square 1, less lock ups now but still really fast.

number of times: 840
best time: 6.84
worst time: 28.50

best avg5: 13.00 (σ = 0.99) 12.88, 12.07, 14.04, (14.26), (6.84)
best avg12: 14.56 (σ = 2.61) 12.88, 12.07, 14.04, 14.26, (6.84), 17.40, 17.44, 13.26, (18.60), 16.07, 18.06, 10.16
best avg50: 16.53 (σ = 1.59)
best avg100: 16.92 (σ = 1.63)
best avg250: 17.21 (σ = 1.79)
best avg500: 17.84 (σ = 1.99)
session avg: 18.84 (σ = 2.43)


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 24, 2012)

Did a 3-3-4-5 relay during university anniversary cubing comp. Time was 3:05.16. If I substitute one of the 3x3 times for a 2x2, it's a 2-5 relay PB haha.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 24, 2012)

Broke NAR for 2x2 average with: 2.27, then 2.16, and then another 2.27 video soon.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

7x7

4:44.10, 4:57.21, 4:34.71 = 4:45.34 mo3

Ran out of daylight so I can't do anything more today.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 24, 2012)

Did a timed 2x2-7x7 relay for the first time and got 13:52.06. The 3x3, 7x7 and 4x4 felt really bad. After the 7x7 I looked up with the timer being at 6:30.

I also did 7 timed 7x7 solves today. 

5:30.21, 6:03.04, 5:53.03, 6:04.36, 5:29.33, 6:24.46, 6:21.45


Spoiler:  Statistics



number of times: 7/7
best time: 5:29.33
worst time: 6:24.46

current avg5: 6:06.28 (σ = 14.31)
best avg5: 5:48.76 (σ = 16.83)

session avg: 5:58.42 (σ = 18.79)
session mean: 5:57.98



The best average felt nice but the current which was the one for the 7x7 race thread was a little disappointing in comparison. 

Hope to do some major 4x4 and 7x7 practice tomorrow.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 24, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Broke NAR for 2x2 average with: 2.27, then 2.16, and then another 2.27 video soon.


Damn, .04 from the WR? That's gotta hurt. Nice NARs though!


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 24, 2012)

3x3x4 PBs



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer
Number of times: 23/23

*Best time: 36.71
*Worst time: 1:58.30

Current mo 3: 1:17.05 (σ = 27.75)
Best mo 3: 58.46 (σ = 18.84)

Current ao 5: 1:06.22 (σ = 12.65)
*Best ao 5: 59.78 *(σ = 8.16)

Current ao 12: 1:08.07 (σ = 15.80)
*Best ao 12: 1:03.56* (σ = 6.58)

Session average: 1:09.57 (σ = 13.02)
Session mean: 1:11.20

Time List:
1:05.49, 1:24.29, 1:10.65, 1:16.64, 1:03.56, 1:30.28, 53.34, 1:51.60, 58.52, 1:04.09, 1:03.40, 1:09.81, 1:08.86, 36.71, 1:58.30, 1:13.23, 58.31, 58.19, 1:08.63, 52.54, 1:44.58, 49.09, 1:17.49

Everything bolded is PB. 36 was non-lucky, but still easy, first sub-50


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 24, 2012)

‎4:13.448 7x7 single, got the Shengshou yesterday and I love it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 24, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Damn, .04 from the WR? That's gotta hurt. Nice NARs though!



Worst part is, I choked a relly easy last solve  one looked the wrong case.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 24, 2012)

7.30 U2 L F2 U2 L B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 F' D2 R B D U2 R2 U2 B'


Spoiler



z2 y'
F D2 U' L F'
y' R U R' U R U' R'
y' U R U R' L' U L
R U R' L U' L'
U R U2' R' d R' U' R U2
PB single thanks to the LL skip 


8.98 U R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 U'


Spoiler



x2 D R2 D R'
y2 U' R U R2' U' R
U2 L' U' L
y2 R U R' U R U' R'
U2 L U' L'
r U R' U' r' F R F'
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'


Both were part of a nice but could-have-been-better 10.39 avg5 (not PB).


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

44.905 4x4 solve

EDIT: 50.428, 52.980, 54.520, 1:03.133, 44.905, = 52.643 (σ = 1.69)


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 24, 2012)

current avg5: 5:29.86 (σ = 0.54)

5:29.13, 5:30.42, 5:10.94, 5:30.04, 5:49.04

Relubed my V-Cube with shock oil and solved it for the first time in months, dat consistency. Sucky average though, can't wait to try a SS 7x7 during an upcoming comp


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 24, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> B F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' U L' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' D U R' D U F-8.10
> 
> lol



Lol I got 8.11 first try. 

Edit: My 2x2 PB average of 5 is 1.56. I got a 1.58 today.

My 2x2 PB average of 12 is 1.80. I got a 1.81 and a 1.86 today.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

7x7

‎4:33.09, (4:47.62), 4:36.70, (4:28.16), 4:46.58 = 4:38.79 avg5

last three = 4:37.15 mean


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 24, 2012)

11.14 single PB


----------



## Escher (Jun 24, 2012)

7.43, (11.32),7.43, _6.34, (6.25), 8.69, 7.02, 7.02_, 7.97,7.74, 8.47, 8.65 = 7.68

Italicised = 6.79 avg5

Not PB, but close, and the last 4 solves could have been better...

Couple of nice scrambles, particularly this:
7. 7.02 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U L B' D2 R' B2 D' B' L' D U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2012)

Escher said:


> 7.43, (11.32),7.43, _6.34, (6.25), 8.69, 7.02, 7.02_, 7.97,7.74, 8.47, 8.65 = 7.68
> 
> Italicised = 6.79 avg5
> 
> ...



prå


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting much more consistent at sub 17. First try too. 

16.87 (σ = 0.67)
16.97, 17.17, 16.01, 16.48, 15.95, 18.37, 16.86, 17.92, 17.88, 16.64, 16.85, 15.73


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 24, 2012)

SolveTimeScrambleComment1*3.20s*B' R L B' R' B L' l r2*5.19s*U B' U R' B L' B R' l r' u'3*1.90s*U' B' L B U' B' L' r' b' u'4*2.19s*U' B U L' R' B L R l' b u'5*3.12s*L R' U' B U R L' R' l' r' u'
 

2.83 average of 5
Whattttt...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2012)

4 sub 10s in 17 solves, 3 sub 10s in 8 solves (one of them sub 9 too)



Spoiler



1. 15.27 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 F D2 R' B' D U' R B' U2 B
2. 12.81 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F D U2 R2 U' B D2 R' U
3. 13.17 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F' L' D2 U' L2 D2 R2 B' F2 R' U'
4. 12.06 F2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' U2 B U B2 L' F U2 R B2 D' L2 F
5. 12.84 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 U' B' D2 B2 R L D' F' L2 B' R' D2
6. 12.99 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 L' F' D2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' L2 B
7. 12.09 L2 D L2 B2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 D2 L B2 D2 L' F L D' B' F' L2
8. 15.18 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 B R' D' B' U' R B2 L D L
9. 13.00 F2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D' B R2 F2 R' D' U' R2 L' D R'
10. 11.93 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D U2 L2 B U' F' D B2 L' D' R F R' U
11. 13.20 R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 D F D R2 B' L B' D R F2 L
12. 12.69 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' L' U' F2 R' D B' L' D2
13. 9.50 D L2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F U' F' D L U' R' L U' F2
14. 14.13 D' B2 D B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 U L U' B F D' L2 U' B2 U2 L' U2
15. 14.10 R2 B2 D U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B D' R U2 B U F2 D L F D'
16. 14.59 D' L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B R2 L2 B' L U B' D R' U'
17. 10.51 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F D R F' D' B D' B2 R2 U
18. 12.47 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' L' U L2 B2 R' U F2 U' F U'
19. 19.30 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B D2 F' L U F2 D2 B R L2 U
20. 14.53 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 L' F' U B' U2 L' F D' B2 F' D2
21. 11.51 B2 R2 D2 U B2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' D2 F' L D' B2 R' L F R' U'
22. 8.87 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B D L' F' U' R' L B' D R' U'
23. 11.07 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 L' B R F' L' D U R F' R2
24. 11.38 D' B2 D R2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 U L F' D' L2 D' F2 R2 L' F2
25. 13.31 R2 B2 D U B2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 L U' B U' F' L D2 F R F2 U
26. 9.81 R2 D U' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 F' L' U2 F R2 D B' L2 U F'
27. 12.52 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' F' U' B R U R L F' R B2 U2
28. 15.30 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D L' B2 R2 D2 U' F' R' D2 R B' U2
29. 9.02 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U' F' U' R U' R' B' L2 D' R L



All non lucky.

Edit: next solve 9.82


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

2x2 BLD 
1:36.93

YAY.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 24, 2012)

3x3 Average of 100: 12.22


Spoiler



1. 11.49 D' U2 L2 B U L2 F' D B2 U B' R B U2 F R2 D R2 U' L' B2 L' F' U2 B2 
2. 9.44 L D' R' U2 L2 B2 F R D F2 R2 F' D2 U' B2 L B' U' L B L' R' B F2 D2 
3. 11.69 F R2 U' B' D2 B' D' B F R B L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 F' B2 D U2 B D 
4. 15.81 U R D U' R' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F B2 D' L' D L' B2 D' F' D' R2 L' B2 L2 R 
5. 12.47 R F' R' F' L' U2 D2 L2 B' L R' D U2 F2 B U' F D R' B' D' L' R D2 U 
6. 11.26 D B D R' U D2 F' R' B' D' L2 F' B L' D' U' R B2 L' R' B R' U F' B' 
7. 12.55 F2 U R' F2 U D2 B2 L R2 B' L2 F U D' B F R U' F2 D2 B' D2 L F' B' 
8. 12.25 B L' R' F2 D F2 D' R D' R2 B F R' F' R2 B2 U2 B' F' L F' R' B R' F' 
9. 11.29 R2 L2 B U2 D R2 L2 B' F2 D F2 L R D' L R F D' U2 R2 B2 U' F' U2 B 
10. 10.69 U' R U' D2 L2 F2 L F' L2 F L2 B2 D' R F B' D2 R' B' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U 
11. 11.75 U F' L D' B' L' U' B R2 B' D L2 B2 L2 R U F2 D2 L' U' L' F2 L' B L' 
12. 12.24 D U F' U' R2 D2 R L' U2 R' D2 L' F2 B' R2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 R L' U2 B2 D 
13. 12.96 B R2 U R2 B' U R' B2 R2 U2 R' D2 F B U2 D2 L U' L2 R2 F2 R' D2 R B' 
14. 13.53 U' F2 D' L B' F R L' D L2 D' U F' L B L2 F D' L B' F L2 F2 R U2 
15. 12.37 B' L' D' B2 R' F' D B2 F' L' D R2 U B' F L2 R' D' B' U F' B2 D' U R' 
16. 11.12 U L2 R' U D2 L' F2 B U2 B2 R U2 B L B' D2 R' D R L2 B2 F2 R2 L' B2 
17. 12.75 U' F' L' B' U2 D' R2 U D' F R F' R2 B' F' U R2 U2 R U2 B' F2 R' F L2 
18. 11.78 F' R2 D' F2 D2 B' D2 B L B D' U2 L F2 D' L D2 U' F B2 U R' U D L2 
19. 13.59 R F D2 F L2 F' R U2 B2 L' D' B2 L' U' R D' U R U R D' F' L2 U B2 
20. 13.13 U' D L2 R' F2 R L D U2 R U2 R B D2 F' U R' D2 F2 B2 L U2 R F' R 
21. 12.12 U2 F' R' D B L R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F' B D' F' B2 R' F' L B U' F2 B' D2 
22. 14.08 B' D' F U' L2 U R2 U2 B' D B2 L2 F2 R' B F' L2 B' L R' B R' B' D' L 
23. 12.37 B' R' D2 B2 L F' R' D R' D B' U2 F B' R D B2 R2 D R2 U2 D L' F2 U2 
24. 11.00 F' B' D2 R L2 F' B D' B' R U' R D2 R' D2 R2 U B' U2 D2 R2 D' F D' B 
25. 11.01 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 F L B' L' B' D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F' R' L' D2 L2 U L' B2 R' 
26. 14.19 U D R2 L2 F' R' U L U D F' R F2 L' F2 D B2 R' B R2 D' F' U2 R L2 
27. 10.91 D' R2 U' D' L' R B' L' U2 L2 D2 U2 L' U R2 F2 B2 R2 L' F R2 F' D2 B2 U' 
28. 12.65 L' U' D L' B D2 F B' L' D2 U2 L U' F2 D' U R' F' B' D2 U' F B' R2 B' 
29. 12.45 F D' U2 L' R' U2 D2 R' F2 D' R2 F' R' B2 R U2 D R2 L U' F' U2 L2 U L2 
30. 11.54 D' B2 F2 R' D R2 B L B2 L F' R2 B D' U' L2 D2 R U' B L' U2 B L2 B 
31. 13.15 L' R' B U' D R F D' U' L2 B R2 B D' F R2 L' U R2 F R2 B F' R B' 
32. 12.59 B2 R' U2 D2 R2 D B' U D2 F' D U2 L2 U' B F' L' D B' F2 R D R2 U' D' 
33. 11.83 R2 L U D B R L2 U L2 R F2 D' R2 D L F' U' B' D' L' U D' B2 L2 U' 
34. 13.69 D R' D F D2 B' R2 D L' R' F U2 D' F2 D R' D R' F R' U R U B2 R 
35. 9.83 U L D' B' R2 D2 F2 B2 D F D' U L' B' F' D B' F' R2 F' U L' B' R' B' 
36. 11.46 F R2 U L' F' U' L' F' U2 R2 B D2 B2 F2 R2 B' D' B' D2 B2 R B' R2 L' U2 
37. 11.56 F U' F' L' D2 R2 L U2 L' U' R B L' D F U R L' F R F U2 F2 B2 L 
38. 13.60 L R2 B F' R D' L2 F L' F2 R' U2 D L2 D R U2 R D U L2 D R B' L2 
39. 12.12 B2 F' U2 F' B D' U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' R' F R F L2 U B D2 F R2 L' B 
40. 12.56 F' B' D' R D U B' U2 L' R F2 U2 R' B' F' U' F2 U' R D2 B' L U2 D' B' 
41. 11.85 B' F U' R2 L B' D2 F2 U B' F2 U2 F2 L R' U2 B L' R' D' U L' R' D B 
42. 12.14 L2 F L2 D2 F2 B R D2 F D' B' U2 D L2 U' B R2 D R2 F D L F2 B L 
43. 10.99 D' F' B' L D2 R2 B2 D' B' R L' F' U2 R2 D' B' U' F2 R' L D2 B2 F' U' F2 
44. 9.76 D B2 R D' U2 F' D U F2 L2 B U F' U F' R2 F U' L' R2 B' U B R2 L 
45. 14.92 D2 U L F2 R' F' R2 B D2 R' D' R2 L U F U2 L' U2 F' R2 U' D2 R' F2 U2 
46. 11.26 L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 L D' B F2 D2 R B' R L' B' U' D' L2 F' U F' U L' F 
47. 10.05 F2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R' F' D2 R2 L B2 R D U2 L F B2 L F' R' U2 F' R 
48. 11.49 R L F B2 R2 F B2 R2 F2 R2 L U2 D B' L' B R B' F D2 L' B U R F 
49. 12.21 L2 D2 R B F' D L2 D2 L' R' F R D' U' B' U D L' D' L F' L U2 D' B' 
50. 12.22 B2 F L D2 F B2 U2 F2 B2 R' B' R' D B2 F2 U B D R L B D' F' U2 R' 
51. 11.68 B D2 F B' D' L2 F L R B2 D2 L D F D L D2 L2 D' L2 F D2 U2 F2 U' 
52. 11.19 F L2 D R U2 L F2 U2 R D' L2 B U2 F U D R F' L2 B2 L' D2 U' F L 
53. 14.43 F L B' L' B2 R2 L' D F R2 U L' R2 D U2 F2 L' R U' F2 L2 U L2 U L 
54. 10.79 B2 F' D' U2 B' R B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U D' R2 D2 U' F D L' F U2 R D' F 
55. 11.10 U R2 L' B' D' F' B R2 D' F U2 R2 F2 U2 D' F R2 F2 L B' L B' U' D2 F 
56. 11.32 U2 R2 F' D2 F' U F2 B L B' F2 U' R F' D' B' R2 F' U' L U' R U2 L U2 
57. 15.53 D' R2 D' R' L B' U' R B2 R' U R' U2 F R B' R2 L' F2 R' D F L D2 F2 
58. 12.78 U2 F' B2 U2 D2 F2 B2 L' D' B' R2 U L' U' R U' F2 U' F R F D B' L U' 
59. 11.59 U B' D R B' U2 L' B F2 R' L' F' B D2 U' B D2 F2 L' D' L R D B' U2 
60. 10.19 B F2 D' U2 L2 U R F' B2 D B F D2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R' L' D F2 U D' R2 
61. 10.55 L R F' L2 U2 L' B2 D' B F2 D L' R' D' U2 R' B R2 D U R' B D2 U2 L2 
62. 11.62 D' U' B U2 F2 U2 D L2 D2 L2 R' B L' B D' F R L2 U B L2 B' R D2 U' 
63. 11.88 F U2 B' D2 B2 F2 L R B' D F2 U B2 L' F' D2 B2 R' L2 B2 U D2 L R' F2 
64. (8.96) R' F' L2 B2 U' R2 U' D F' R2 U2 R' B' L2 D' U' R' L2 F D2 L' B D' U2 R2 
65. 14.38 L' B L' D' R' F' L2 R B2 F2 R' D' U2 L' R F' L R2 U F2 D' R D' F2 L2 
66. 12.48 D' F U2 D' F2 R' L' D2 R' F U' F' L2 U2 F' B2 U R U' D B D R2 B' R' 
67. 12.50 U' R' U F L2 F' D L' U' B U R' L2 U L R B' U L' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B 
68. 12.12 F' U2 L D' U2 B L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D' L2 F2 D2 B D B' R U2 B' L2 R D' 
69. 12.27 L2 D2 U' L R2 D2 F' D U R2 B U B R' F' U R D2 B' U2 F' R' U' D2 F' 
70. 12.17 B F' D2 U R2 L' B2 U R' L' U B' R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U D L2 F2 U' D' L U2 
71. 12.47 L D U' R' L F U' D' R2 B U R2 U F R2 F' D F D2 L R2 D R2 B' L' 
72. 13.44 D2 B' R F U L B2 U R B U2 F2 U' D2 L R' U2 R B D L' U D2 B2 D' 
73. 12.27 U D2 F U R B F2 R L U' D2 R2 U F D2 R' L F2 B2 D F' U L R' F' 
74. 13.77 L D2 L U' D B' F2 L' F R U' R' F' B R B' L R B2 L U' F D2 B D' 
75. 14.54 D2 F' R B R2 L' B D2 B D R2 D' F' R2 L' D F' L2 F2 R F2 U2 R' D' R2 
76. 13.43 F D' B R' D2 L2 F R B2 U2 F' R D2 F B D' U' L' U2 D R' L' B2 L D 
77. 10.38 D' R U B' D' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 U F2 B' U' F2 R2 F B2 L2 
78. 13.25 D2 F' R2 D F2 B' U2 L U B R' U2 L D2 F' U' D2 F' B U2 B D' F2 B R2 
79. 14.91 U R' F R2 D2 R2 B' U2 D' B2 D R2 L2 B' U R' F' U2 D L R' D2 U2 B' F 
80. 13.95 U L R F2 U F2 L2 F' B L D' R' U B U L2 R U' L U R F D2 L' U' 
81. 11.81 U' R' D L' B2 U2 D B' L2 B' D2 B' R U2 L U2 R2 U F U R2 D' F B' L 
82. 11.67 R2 D R' L2 U' B2 D' U L2 B2 D2 U' F D L2 D R2 U' R2 D2 F' B' L' R D2 
83. 10.92 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' U2 B R' L2 F2 D R U' L R D2 U2 F2 B' L2 U F R2 
84. 10.50 L' D F2 D' R U' B L F' B U' R2 L2 D' L' R2 U2 B' L2 R D' F2 U L2 R 
85. 10.90 B' L B2 L2 R2 B L2 D L2 B' F2 R' L2 U2 D2 B' R2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 
86. 14.11 B' L' B D U2 B' R U' F2 L B D' U2 F' L2 F2 R L' F2 L D' R' L2 U B' 
87. 12.15 L' D F' B2 U' R L B2 D U' F B' L2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 B R B' U R' U' F2 
88. 11.65 F' R' D U' B' F2 L B2 D2 L D2 L2 U' B L' F R D F L' B L F2 R U 
89. 13.72 B2 F R U2 R2 B R2 F D2 B2 R2 B D R' B' L B' L' U2 R' D L2 B U2 R 
90. (15.91) L' B2 L U F2 D' F D2 L D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R' 
91. 12.84 F2 R2 B' F' R L2 U R' F2 B D B' L R D2 F' B2 U F2 U B' U2 F2 U2 D' 
92. 11.91 B' D' F L B D U2 L' B F' L' F2 B D' L2 R D F2 U' B' D R' F2 D2 F' 
93. 9.39 R' D U' L2 R' U2 F' B' U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F' D' F' U' D' B2 L2 B U' B2 R B 
94. 12.78 L2 U L F' D2 U' B' U' L' D' U' F R2 F R F B' U' R' U F' R B2 U' B' 
95. 12.05 L F' D2 R' F2 R B2 L U R' F D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' B D' F2 B2 R 
96. 10.97 U B L2 F' B2 U D F B R2 D' F2 B U2 B F D B D U' B U F2 B2 L2 
97. 14.43 L U2 R L U2 R U' D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' F' D' R L D L' D' B' L' D' F2 L2 
98. 12.70 D B' F' R U' B D' R2 L2 B2 L D' R' B R U2 D L' D2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L' 
99. 12.34 D2 L2 U R2 U' R' B' U F L' U L' B L F' R' D' U2 F2 U R2 B F' R2 B' 
100. 11.58 D U F L2 D2 R' D' F2 R' D2 F R2 B2 L U2 D2 F' L2 B D' B' L2 U2 L F


Improved my previous Ao100 by over half second. Seems that inspiration is the key to good times


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 24, 2012)

Escher said:


> 7.43, (11.32),7.43, _6.34, (6.25), 8.69, 7.02, 7.02_, 7.97,7.74, 8.47, 8.65 = 7.68
> 
> Italicised = 6.79 avg5
> 
> ...



Avg5 wtf


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 24, 2012)

I finally finished! Improved a lot over the solves, about 4 sec.

number of times: 1000
best time: 6.84
worst time: 28.50

best avg5: 12.95 (σ = 0.79) 14.54, 15.77, 17.80, (18.45), (13.22) edit: it should be 13.78, 12.21, (12.07), (14.31), 12.87
best avg12: 14.42 (σ = 2.28) 13.78, 12.21, 12.07, 14.31, 12.87, 15.94, 12.09, (19.28), 18.80, (10.30), 16.91, 15.21
best avg50: 15.66 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 15.82 (σ = 1.94)
best avg250: 16.34 (σ = 1.79)
best avg500: 16.98 (σ = 1.90)
best avg1000: 18.37 (σ = 2.47)



Spoiler: Graph











Spoiler: Times



19.65, 17.67, 22.91, 22.37, 22.42, 25.94, 24.27, 28.32, 25.39, 20.31, 20.33, 19.37, 18.92, 18.67, 20.67, 20.90, 17.27, 19.41, 16.03, 26.15, 23.04, 19.34, 19.95, 21.32, 20.80, 14.05, 19.64, 27.53, 16.83, 24.78, 17.90, 25.34, 20.83, 20.38, 27.01, 26.97, 18.99, 19.39, 21.47, 20.67, 22.09, 20.97, 18.90, 21.61, 26.61, 22.47, 22.77, 15.91, 16.99, 20.90, 18.58, 24.62, 26.98, 25.31, 17.27, 27.21, 22.51, 18.29, 14.53, 18.60, 25.01, 15.81, 28.50, 21.93, 23.47, 21.35, 23.46, 20.63, 23.68, 20.46, 20.18, 25.78, 24.88, 25.26, 22.29, 19.82, 17.86, 26.94, 27.69, 24.29, 18.68, 20.46, 25.54, 16.73, 22.98, 25.17, 23.70, 18.55, 20.83, 19.85, 22.63, 23.99, 19.28, 19.75, 14.75, 20.28, 25.13, 26.56, 20.19, 19.53, 21.82, 16.08, 21.66, 22.83, 18.82, 24.08, 17.51, 22.51, 21.48, 20.45, 25.45, 18.75, 19.76, 20.90, 14.98, 18.57, 22.73, 22.93, 20.81, 17.01, 26.01, 22.26, 21.60, 15.03, 20.77, 19.58, 23.91, 14.29, 15.65, 19.47, 24.17, 18.76, 23.66, 19.53, 22.23, 24.60, 13.28, 18.69, 17.89, 18.02, 21.16, 18.88, 22.20, 18.20, 24.73, 14.58, 17.42, 23.29, 19.39, 19.50, 17.76, 21.11, 24.33, 20.46, 19.65, 21.61, 24.35, 24.20, 20.50, 19.16, 21.85, 21.95, 22.25, 22.68, 22.46, 19.84, 21.51, 18.55, 19.98, 23.14, 18.66, 19.97, 21.44, 18.35, 21.85, 16.86, 22.54, 21.78, 19.89, 20.34, 22.57, 22.07, 18.25, 15.46, 26.50, 21.86, 21.52, 22.20, 15.00, 18.07, 11.48, 18.05, 16.40, 23.87, 18.48, 19.38, 17.88, 20.51, 20.03, 21.28, 19.77, 19.79, 24.23, 21.87, 24.37, 17.69, 21.72, 19.48, 19.31, 20.73, 19.99, 21.40, 18.55, 16.51, 21.21, 16.44, 23.02, 24.22, 14.50, 22.88, 11.08, 16.99, 16.96, 18.06, 16.03, 21.71, 22.79, 17.76, 20.99, 20.58, 16.10, 23.86, 12.96, 21.42, 18.24, 22.57, 25.73, 17.57, 22.04, 18.95, 20.09, 16.38, 15.04, 21.85, 22.93, 22.82, 18.68, 19.80, 21.29, 19.39, 21.00, 20.49, 20.97, 20.81, 22.93, 15.49, 20.30, 18.90, 22.79, 23.67, 22.89, 16.86, 19.55, 21.23, 19.21, 17.83, 18.80, 12.55, 17.67, 17.58, 16.39, 17.98, 20.40, 16.38, 20.51, 21.80, 22.72, 17.34, 18.69, 24.09, 22.55, 20.34, 22.92, 18.10, 15.97, 24.64, 15.98, 17.63, 23.79, 21.32, 19.33, 14.84, 21.06, 18.63, 20.76, 24.81, 16.80, 21.77, 22.49, 13.59, 20.23, 14.80, 21.09, 23.31, 21.92, 24.64, 19.92, 16.72, 12.99, 25.01, 16.32, 21.20, 17.27, 19.12, 19.54, 18.85, 19.93, 16.98, 24.40, 13.10, 22.21, 24.88, 18.82, 23.29, 17.40, 18.83, 24.84, 20.44, 17.61, 23.30, 24.51, 18.63, 19.13, 14.87, 17.18, 17.41, 22.42, 19.97, 17.98, 18.90, 15.16, 19.75, 18.28, 13.59, 20.39, 16.34, 20.89, 19.74, 21.91, 15.72, 20.68, 16.08, 17.35, 20.05, 18.78, 19.45, 21.35, 20.82, 18.26, 14.21, 19.78, 16.69, 18.65, 18.14, 19.86, 17.97, 23.00, 16.73, 20.84, 22.03, 23.01, 20.47, 24.27, 18.48, 15.10, 16.15, 20.89, 19.81, 19.01, 24.60, 16.00, 21.78, 22.07, 18.10, 19.51, 18.86, 21.66, 12.59, 12.02, 19.46, 16.17, 18.64, 19.62, 20.06, 15.22, 21.68, 16.64, 18.69, 21.48, 18.80, 16.14, 17.94, 19.61, 20.56, 21.03, 21.78, 19.18, 19.78, 21.28, 17.25, 15.50, 20.14, 13.90, 19.74, 19.03, 20.46, 17.00, 20.52, 21.21, 21.83, 20.16, 17.04, 12.84, 15.51, 20.96, 16.48, 24.26, 16.35, 17.86, 19.47, 16.40, 21.23, 16.29, 21.70, 22.04, 16.00, 20.24, 18.85, 16.65, 21.74, 15.90, 20.42, 15.38, 14.65, 19.11, 19.24, 18.89, 21.24, 20.11, 20.90, 19.18, 23.71, 18.88, 19.70, 12.35, 24.15, 15.41, 19.70, 22.42, 20.92, 16.92, 18.63, 17.54, 20.76, 14.90, 19.07, 19.32, 17.75, 24.44, 14.21, 18.65, 16.89, 21.57, 20.60, 18.53, 19.56, 16.78, 18.23, 19.91, 19.15, 19.04, 19.31, 20.21, 13.90, 21.69, 16.03, 17.20, 21.14, 19.46, 15.95, 16.15, 16.80, 12.57, 17.87, 16.36, 22.58, 15.02, 18.47, 17.87, 19.73, 13.39, 17.59, 20.93, 19.45, 20.61, 17.10, 19.98, 20.36, 18.68, 20.32, 20.13, 15.78, 16.62, 18.53, 20.99, 19.29, 15.92, 13.35, 16.40, 19.14, 18.55, 21.82, 15.99, 18.64, 19.24, 22.87, 19.07, 18.23, 14.91, 18.33, 19.77, 17.89, 21.98, 16.17, 15.65, 15.01, 23.76, 20.37, 17.37, 16.34, 15.33, 14.56, 18.46, 18.50, 17.20, 16.32, 22.19, 19.30, 16.75, 16.83, 14.91, 14.70, 21.03, 18.21, 18.53, 17.32, 17.85, 16.84, 16.91, 15.47, 21.02, 18.35, 9.49, 18.66, 18.03, 20.23, 15.10, 15.42, 21.07, 17.06, 19.85, 22.33, 17.69, 17.95, 16.85, 19.20, 18.74, 15.87, 15.62, 17.00, 20.36, 20.00, 15.21, 15.57, 21.44, 19.28, 14.00, 17.31, 16.60, 15.47, 16.40, 15.25, 21.46, 16.40, 20.72, 18.49, 17.89, 20.16, 14.05, 15.12, 20.91, 17.76, 17.74, 18.37, 17.62, 19.28, 19.13, 20.73, 16.81, 14.96, 14.59, 21.95, 19.63, 19.45, 17.40, 16.90, 17.79, 19.50, 19.04, 19.30, 15.90, 15.19, 19.70, 12.88, 12.07, 14.04, 14.26, 6.84, 17.40, 17.44, 13.26, 18.60, 16.07, 18.06, 10.16, 21.07, 13.29, 16.84, 18.59, 15.34, 17.87, 19.94, 21.68, 17.39, 19.59, 17.03, 18.62, 17.17, 14.34, 13.78, 18.10, 17.81, 21.03, 19.77, 18.18, 19.95, 17.99, 18.89, 17.32, 18.02, 19.22, 19.61, 14.48, 18.12, 16.43, 16.60, 15.57, 17.85, 17.71, 19.18, 19.65, 16.48, 12.06, 17.83, 15.20, 17.91, 15.48, 15.75, 17.24, 14.42, 20.39, 14.50, 13.66, 17.83, 21.01, 16.08, 17.46, 14.54, 18.84, 15.98, 18.04, 18.42, 14.66, 20.80, 18.37, 16.67, 18.30, 17.10, 15.00, 19.74, 14.40, 16.58, 20.45, 18.80, 12.96, 17.89, 17.57, 14.31, 19.61, 16.99, 17.57, 15.43, 15.21, 19.96, 20.21, 16.54, 19.45, 18.95, 15.62, 14.52, 19.61, 12.11, 16.30, 17.00, 20.15, 15.28, 17.99, 19.17, 17.94, 15.92, 20.68, 21.12, 16.20, 20.14, 18.63, 16.94, 15.55, 20.10, 18.10, 16.08, 16.60, 17.23, 19.83, 17.73, 18.75, 19.85, 16.38, 17.71, 17.77, 17.77, 14.41, 18.20, 16.52, 16.88, 17.96, 19.90, 18.02, 16.87, 19.23, 19.46, 15.85, 15.05, 18.61, 15.24, 17.44, 17.13, 17.85, 17.13, 15.24, 13.15, 18.82, 16.72, 17.11, 14.31, 19.02, 14.87, 15.11, 16.14, 18.23, 18.25, 18.36, 17.94, 17.77, 19.83, 12.83, 17.86, 13.31, 19.21, 16.18, 13.53, 15.40, 16.85, 16.06, 17.11, 16.22, 17.04, 18.99, 14.89, 14.01, 16.65, 17.69, 15.60, 14.48, 14.45, 12.68, 14.80, 22.30, 18.14, 19.00, 16.71, 15.94, 20.72, 15.05, 18.26, 15.08, 16.89, 19.82, 14.62, 15.19, 18.72, 13.99, 16.17, 16.67, 20.40, 18.71, 15.32, 16.41, 18.57, 17.44, 15.77, 16.18, 18.80, 15.80, 19.65, 12.00, 18.62, 17.69, 12.73, 18.20, 15.71, 15.91, 16.59, 15.37, 16.50, 17.84, 15.91, 13.29, 14.83, 16.33, 14.48, 18.58, 16.75, 16.08, 16.08, 14.38, 18.07, 14.55, 17.56, 13.87, 19.14, 13.70, 19.25, 17.12, 18.76, 16.91, 13.33, 19.84, 19.34, 15.84, 15.87, 16.97, 17.43, 19.08, 18.74, 10.79, 17.19, 14.99, 14.90, 14.44, 15.30, 15.31, 17.97, 16.93, 12.07, 20.39, 16.34, 17.49, 19.38, 13.81, 14.56, 17.19, 15.52, 17.52, 16.92, 20.80, 16.12, 14.86, 18.87, 14.26, 16.72, 17.84, 18.49, 13.15, 13.48, 15.33, 17.16, 14.80, 18.18, 18.35, 15.30, 13.65, 15.72, 19.54, 14.82, 11.54, 17.35, 14.07, 15.41, 20.88, 15.79, 17.88, 16.45, 13.31, 14.65, 15.65, 11.30, 16.72, 19.97, 17.91, 16.89, 16.12, 14.95, 12.94, 16.01, 14.82, 15.78, 16.72, 16.05, 12.86, 17.22, 15.86, 16.28, 14.35, 16.63, 16.31, 15.80, 19.59, 10.90, 13.48, 17.95, 16.49, 16.83, 19.41, 12.99, 15.20, 17.78, 16.67, 15.39, 14.98, 14.33, 17.74, 14.78, 20.43, 18.08, 17.67, 14.12, 19.31, 17.55, 10.86, 11.75, 13.95, 15.80, 17.74, 17.32, 17.64, 14.36, 14.40, 16.62, 18.30, 13.78, 12.21, 12.07, 14.31, 12.87, 15.94, 12.09, 19.28, 18.80, 10.30, 16.91, 15.21, 19.62, 13.67, 12.77, 19.82, 14.54, 15.77, 17.80, 18.45, 13.22


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

Switching to Yau. It finally occurred to me to try it solving L4C in the way I solve those layers in OBLBL: solve the 3 non-U bars of l slice one at a time, starting with F color, and then solve those 3 bars in the r slice, again starting with F color. So with this method, the result of my first day ever seriously practicing Yau was two completely separate sub-50 avg12's:

46.81, 49.69, (56.63), 48.74, 51.76, 48.49, 53.80, 49.22, 46.92, 47.87, (44.95), 48.86 = 49.22
45.86, 48.27, 44.46, 55.93, 44.64, 54.85, 50.55, 51.38, (43.65), 48.78, (56.00), 46.23 = 49.10

First five of the 49.10 average = 46.26 avg5

Part of 50.37 avg25.

Bye bye OBLBL, it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ1GkMZWIz4

@Ubercuber, lol finally you switch to something better... I tried it for a while but I can't see it beating regular reduction / yau. Maybe it can be fast as K4 but I don't really know...


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ1GkMZWIz4
> 
> @Ubercuber, lol finally you switch to something better... I tried it for a while but I can't see it beating regular reduction / yau. Maybe it can be fast as K4 but I don't really know...



Curious now, what's the fastest known K4 average?


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 25, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Curious now, what's the fastest known K4 average?



Quite sure it's by Kir, 48.xx last time I saw. And @Cameron, my first try was 8.10 with R-perm


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 25, 2012)

No even I've beaten that  I'm pretty sure it's at least 42-43.xy by Dan Cohen.

Accomplishment:

Best average of 5: 11.73
1-5 - 13.08 10.53 11.59 (15.45) (10.50)

1. 13.08 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F' R2 F D2 U2 R' D U R'
2. 10.53 U' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' L' F' U' L2 D F' L2 U' F2 U'
3. 11.59 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L B U' B L' F' U2 F2 L2 U2
4. 15.45 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 L D' B' R D2 B R2 D2 L2 D'
5. 10.50 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D U F2 U2 B U L F' L B U R' L' F'

Roux. I still haven't managed to get a sub 13 avg of 12 yet


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Bye bye OBLBL, it was fun while it lasted



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 25, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Switching to Yau.
> 
> Bye bye OBLBL, it was fun while it lasted



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh Jaycee. That means its only me and you. 

PS: I should probably start practicing 4x4 xD


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 25, 2012)

14.63 OH Single PB.

Scramble: D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U B' R2 U2 R L2 F' D2 B' F D'

x' //Inspection
U' R2 F2 B2 // Green Cross
U R U' R' //F2L-1
z x' // Screw Green Cross, I'm gonna do white instead
U r U' r' U' R // White instead
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //OLL
U y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL

Lol at switching cross in the middle of the solve.

Part of a 20.90 Ao5 (also PB).


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

Whattt lololol.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 25, 2012)

Learned Oka for Pyraminx, getting a bit better. Ao5 is in green.

Ao5: 8.57
Ao12: 11.47

(6.36), 8.88, 9.51, 16.27, 7.32, 14.65, (54.24), 7.96, 8.61, 15.04, 8.90, 17.53


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 25, 2012)

First attempt on this FMC scramble got me a 35.

U F2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' R' F D' U' R B2 U' L' F R2 U2

x2 F2 U F2 U' D L D2 // 2x2x2 [7]
F U2 L F2 L F L' F' y2 // 2x2x3 [8/15]
R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U F R2 F' // EOF2L [11/26]
y' r' U' R U L U' R' U F' // ZBLL [9/35]


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 25, 2012)

12.50, (13.30), 9.02, (8.28), 11.86 = 11.13

All fullstep.  8.28 is almost definitely my NL PB, and this is probably the first time I have had 2 sub-10s in a row. I'm still not doing well at 2x2 though.


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 25, 2012)

New 4x4 pb 01:22.46! Been practicing alot lately

Edit:

Finally finished my average of 100 for the 3x3!

Average: 19.45 
Best: 14.32


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 25, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.29
worst time: 26.46

current avg5: 15.34 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 11.23 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 14.02 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 12.15 (σ = 1.23)

current avg100: 13.76 (σ = 2.29)
best avg100: 13.76 (σ = 2.29)

session avg: 13.76 (σ = 2.29)
session mean: 13.84



Spoiler



13.05, 14.75, 14.20, 9.66, 15.29, 13.52, 12.09, 14.46, 13.34, 13.38, 9.29, 10.79, 16.05, 15.10, 15.92, 16.81, 14.74, 13.60, 19.93, 11.50, 13.39, 9.36, 12.91, 10.89, 11.52, 11.29, 11.80, 15.25, 13.58, 14.27, 10.38, 15.51, 22.45, 13.63, 13.96, 17.71, 12.19, 15.73, 13.15, 12.08, 14.56, 12.49, 15.91, 11.30, 14.19, 14.00, 12.15, 11.94, 10.71, 14.03, 12.98, 13.01, 12.53, 13.44, 13.45, 11.75, 11.59, 20.58, 16.66, 13.96, 15.70, 11.63, 13.24, 12.42, 12.65, 17.41, 12.88, 14.08, 12.80, 12.19, 13.23, 12.00, 14.30, 12.12, 17.22, 17.36, 16.57, 13.45, 11.61, 13.94, 15.87, 12.90, 13.12, 13.83, 11.52, 17.93, 13.26, 12.77, 15.30, 14.68, 9.81, 14.21, 15.64, 10.39, 13.09, 26.46, 16.10, 16.58, 10.85, 13.33



Not feeling well but this is really good. All PBs except for single, and so many sub-10s


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 25, 2012)

1:53.xy average of 12, 1:48.xy average of 5, and a 1:41 5x5 single


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 25, 2012)

28.77 3x3 Square 1 Relay. Splits were about 13:15

U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B' R F2 D' R2 D' B F' 

z2 F' R' D L D2 L [Cross, 6|6]
U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R [F2L1, 8|14]
y' L' U' L d R' U' R [F2L2, 7|21]
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' [F2L3, 8|29]
L U' L' U L U L' [F2L4, 7|36]
U' y' x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 [OLL Skip, A-Perm, 10|46]


(0, -1) / (4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)


-2, 4 / 0, -2 / 1, 2 / -3, -3 / [Cubeshape, 11|11]
-2, 3 / [Corner Separation, 3|14]
3, -3 / -1, -1 / 0, 1 [Edge Separation, 7|21]
/ -3, -3 / 0, -3 / -3, -3 / 0, -3 / -3, -3 / [CP, 14|35]
-2, 0 / -1, -1 / -3, 0 / 1, 1 / 6, 0 / -1, -1 / -3, 0 / 1, 1 / [EP (H-Perm), 20|55]


101 FTM / 28.77 sec = 3.51 FTM/sec


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 25, 2012)

New PB 20.92


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

41.59 4x4 single with PLL parity+N perm


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 25, 2012)

First attempt on THIS scramble got me a 30 FMC.
D' L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R' B U F' L2 U' B2 U R' U2

y F2 R' F' R2 B L' // Rouxblock [6]
U D F U2 x2 // 2x2x3 [4/10]
y' R' F R F' R U2 R' U' R // EOF2L [9/19]
y R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L // COLL [10/29]
U // EPLL [1/30]


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2012)

6x6 PB 3:44.75, felt like a slow solve with crappy centres too.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

7x7

4:25.81, 4:26.41, 4:33.93, 5:07.44, 4:47.11 = 4:35.82 avg5

First three = 4:28.72 mo3


----------



## Julian (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't know why I'm solving Bandaged Cube:
13.96 Ao5, 21.68 Ao12


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Julian said:


> Don't know why I'm solving Bandaged Cube:
> 13.96 Ao5, 21.68 Ao12



whats uwr?


----------



## Julian (Jun 26, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> whats uwr?


No idea. I'm using the not-very-fast Meffert's cube.

EDIT: possibly qq


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 26, 2012)

‎5x5

(1:18.15), 1:21.26, 1:28.33, (1:29.95), 1:25.88 = 1:25.16

1:26.09, 1:30.36, 1:31.23, 1:28.86, (1:36.86), (1:18.15), 1:21.26, 1:28.33, 1:29.95, 1:25.88, 1:29.77, 1:30.80 = 1:28.25

Ya, I can't control my cube. My 3x3 stage was consistently sup-20. Yep, that 1:18 finished reduction at :56.


----------



## HEART (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally got my first sub-2 5x5 solve! 1:58.08 

Finally, finally after practicing for about a week.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 26, 2012)

Not PB but very close. Mega.

Best average of 5: 73.56
1-5 - 71.11 (79.51) (66.42) 70.78 78.80


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 26, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Not PB but very close. Mega.
> 
> Best average of 5: 73.56
> 1-5 - 71.11 (79.51) (66.42) 70.78 78.80



It's a bit sad seeing all the newbies catch up and surpassing me by far, but awesome job :tu


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 26, 2012)

New PB on 2x2x2 Average of 5 :6.78
(7.60), 7.21, 6.82, 6.31, (3.39)PBL-skip


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 26, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> It's a bit sad seeing all the newbies catch up and surpassing me by far, but awesome job :tu



Thanks! I guess doing about 800 mega solves in 4-5 days helps. xD


EDIT: 1:14.92 avg5 on film. :3 Mega


----------



## Escher (Jun 26, 2012)

1. 5.26 F2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 U L D' B F' U' L B2 U2 R2 

R' B' L U L F' D' (7)
L' U L (10)
U' R' U R (14)
F' U' F U L U L' (21)
U' R U R' U' R U R' (29)
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' (45)

8.55 tps. Probably boosted a bunch at the end, where the last 1/3rd of the solve I can usually do around 15tps


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 26, 2012)

Average of 50: 16.65

I am much faster now, but I still do ALOT of mistakes


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 26, 2012)

Ugh.
11 cards in 5 minutes.
I had 24 memorized but it had several mistakes that I thought I noticed during organization

12th card - I memorized the 9s (hagrid buying dragon) as Js (Breakdancers breakdancing in new york)
18th card - memorized 7c (Gimli giving his axe) as 7s (donkey kong smashing barrels)
24th card - just got a glimpse of this one so it wasn't very strong. I knew it was either the 10h or Jh, so I guessed 10h... it was the jack...

So 21 memorized in 5 minutes, but by memory championship rules it was only 11. 

But the accomplishment was 24 in 5 and the images being strong (except the last object). My best is 23 in 5, and this was almost as good. If it weren't for those silly mistakes...


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 26, 2012)

6x6

2:33.68, 2:50.17, 2:48.21 = 2:44.02

2:46.14, 2:46.27, 2:48.57, (2:59.54), (2:33.68) = 2:46.99

2:57.35, 2:48.50, 2:46.14, 2:46.27, 2:48.57, (2:59.54), (2:33.68), 2:50.17, 2:48.21, 2:43.95, 2:51.82, 2:47.13 = 2:48.81


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2012)

Julian said:


> Don't know why I'm solving Bandaged Cube:
> 13.96 Ao5, 21.68 Ao12


It's fun, isn't it?



vcuber13 said:


> whats uwr?


11.40 avg5 / 13.37 avg12 / 17.97 avg100 (afaik)



Escher said:


> 1. 5.26 F2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 U L D' B F' U' L B2 U2 R2
> 
> 8.55 tps


o_________________________o


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 27, 2012)

10.057 avg of 100 pb
..must get it down to sub 10


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 27, 2012)

42.12 4x4 single


----------



## Riley (Jun 27, 2012)

All PB's:

4x4: 51.12 average of 5, 54.56 average of 12.
5x5: 1:41.89 single, 1:52.87 average of 5, 1:59.06 average of 12, 2:05.21 average of 100


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 27, 2012)

4.77 Ao100 for 2x2 just after lubing it. PB. I still can't decide what I want to focus on until school. Now it could be relearning CLL (I use my COLL algs) and learning EG. xD


----------



## emolover (Jun 27, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 4.77 Ao100 for 2x2 just after lubing it. PB. I still can't decide what I want to focus on until school. Now it could be relearning CLL (I use my COLL algs) and learning EG. xD



You should start using ortega.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 27, 2012)

3x3 pb of 8.12s 

i scrambled wrong, all i remember is i had a solved 2x2x2 which turned into a 4 move X cross (it could have been a 3 move Xcross, but i added an extra U' because i knew it would give me an easy first pair)
then on the last 2 slots i did something which lead to me doing R U' R2' U2 R U2 R' U R
then OLL skip
then N perm


----------



## SittingDeath (Jun 27, 2012)

Got 38.xy on a slowturning solve. Its a good time for slowturning but it also annoys me... Since I avg about 36-38 at normal solves


----------



## timeless (Jun 27, 2012)

Spoiler



started to practice 5x5 more 3 days ago (night)


5x5 pb single
(3:34.93) b2 d' U2 B2 b' u2 d B' U b B u b' B L u2 b r2 f D b' D2 u' R f U D' L2 R' b U2 F' R2 b2 d2 r' D r2 u' L R2 u l' u l' D2 F2 b' r2 B r f2 B F2 l' L2 D l B' r2

5x5 ao5
AO5: 4:11.31
1. 4:24.38 
2. (3:34.93) b2 d' U2 B2 b' u2 d B' U b B u b' B L u2 b r2 f D b' D2 u' R f U D' L2 R' b U2 F' R2 b2 d2 r' D r2 u' L R2 u l' u l' D2 F2 b' r2 B r f2 B F2 l' L2 D l B' r2 
3. 4:06.04 l' r b2 r' U r2 L2 b f' l2 u' R' D' d2 b' L f D b2 D2 R U r b f L R' l d B b u F2 L2 d2 R D2 b l' b2 D' b' r L' l2 F u' L' b U f' l2 u l U2 b d' u' L' u' 
4. 4:03.50 d R' l' B2 u B D U' u L' d' b' L b2 f d f2 F2 d2 D' B f' L l2 R' F' B D l2 u U' b' r2 l b B2 r f' U' r2 u' D2 r' D' L2 D2 d' f' L2 b B D' u' r F2 l R' U B r 
5. (4:38.97) d l L R r b2 u2 d l f R2 f F' d' u b2 l2 L F l D L' B d2 u2 U b2 f l2 D u b L' f L2 B' U L' U2 d' F U' u r F2 b u2 R d2 F' R' f2 b L' f b2 U' b2 L u


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 27, 2012)

Got my first sub 1.5 ao5 (1.49) for Magic, including a 1.40 single


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm catching up, Chris. 



Spoiler:  2.09 2x2 average of 100



1. 1.96 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U F R U R U'
2. 2.31 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F' U F' U'
3. 1.40 R' F' R2 F2 U' F' U R' U' R2 U'
4. 1.65 F' U F2 U' F R U' F2 U2 R' U'
5. 2.25 F' R2 U2 R U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
6. 2.27 R2 F' R' U2 R F2 U2 R U R' U'
7. 1.86 U' F R' U R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U'
9. 2.11 R' U2 F' U R2 F' U F2 U' R' U'
10. 1.77 F' U' R F2 R F' R F' U' R' U'
11. 2.11 R' F2 U F2 R' F' U2 F U2 R' U'
12. 2.65 U F U2 F U2 F U' R U' R U'
8. 1.61 R2 U2 R F' R' F' U R2 U' R2 U'
13. 1.72 F2 U F2 U F' R U R U' F' U'
14. 1.65 F' R U R' U2 R F' R U2 R' U'
15. 2.34 F R F U' F R U' F2 U' R' U'
16. 2.13 R' F2 R F' R U R2 F2 R' F' U'
17. 2.05 U' F' U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R' U'
18. 2.13 R' F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U R' F' U'
19. 2.27 F2 U F2 R2 U F U2 F2 R' F2 U'
20. 1.27 F' R F2 R F' R U' R2 F R' U'
21. (4.02) U2 F R2 F U2 F' R U F' R2 U'
22. 1.96 R' F2 U2 F R' F U2 F' U R' U'
23. 2.28 U R' U R U2 F' U R2 U R' U'
24. 1.77 U' F' R2 F2 U R' F R' F' R' U'
25. 1.83 F' R2 F R' U' F U' F U R' U'
26. 3.06 R U2 R2 F U' R U' R U2 R' U'
27. 2.63 F' R' F U' F' R U2 F2 U' R2 U'
28. 2.18 R F2 R F' R' U F2 R2 U R' U'
29. 2.25 F2 R' F' U F2 R2 F' R U2 R' U'
30. 2.19 U' R2 F U R2 U F R2 F' R' U'
31. 3.16 U F2 R' U2 R U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
32. 1.71 R U' F' R' U' F2 U' F U R' U'
33. 2.84 F' R' F2 R U2 R U R2 U' F' U'
34. 2.61 R F U' F U F' U2 R2 F' R' U'
35. 2.30 U F' R2 U2 F' U2 R F2 U' R' U'
36. 2.22 U' F U' F U2 F U2 R' U2 F' U'
37. 1.99 F' U' F2 U2 F' R U F' U' R' U'
38. 1.56 U2 F' U' R2 U F' R2 F' U2 R2 U'
39. 1.90 R' U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R' U'
40. 1.46 R2 U R2 U2 R' U F R' U' R' U'
41. 1.94 F R2 U2 F R' F U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
42. 2.40 R' U R F2 U' R U R' U' R' U'
43. 2.05 F R U' R2 U F U2 R F' R U'
44. 2.18 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R U' R' U'
45. 1.88 F R' F R F U2 R' F' U R' U'
46. 2.09 U F2 U R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U'
47. 1.91 F2 U' R2 U' R U F2 R' U' R' U'
48. 2.50 F R' F2 R2 F2 U' F R' U' R' U'
49. 1.97 F R' U' R2 F U' R F2 U R' U'
50. 2.13 R' F' R2 F U2 R' U R U R' U'
51. 2.40 U2 R F2 U' F2 U' F R2 F' R' U'
52. 2.25 R2 U F' U' F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
53. 1.86 U F2 U F' U F' U2 R U R' U'
54. 1.58 U R' U2 R' F' R U2 R' U' R' U'
55. 2.52 F2 U R U' F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
56. 2.33 U R F2 R U' F U F' U' R' U'
57. 2.84 R F' R2 F' R F2 R F2 U' R2 U'
58. 2.84 U2 R F2 U F2 U' F R2 U' R' U'
59. 2.33 R2 F R2 F U2 R' F U R F' U'
60. 1.94 U' R U R U' F R2 U2 F' R' U'
61. 2.40 F2 R2 F2 R F2 R' F R2 U' F' U'
62. 1.63 U' F2 U R' U R2 F U' F R' U'
63. 1.86 F' R2 U2 F' U' F U' R2 U' R' U'
64. 1.66 U F R' U' R F' U R2 F2 R' U'
65. 1.59 F' U' F U' R U2 R' F U' R U'
66. 2.13 F' U2 F R2 F R U2 R U R2 U'
67. 2.38 U' F2 R' F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R U'
68. 2.06 U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
69. 2.47 R U2 F2 U' F U' R' F' U' R' U'
70. 1.94 R2 F' R2 F R2 F U2 R2 U R' U'
71. 1.94 U' F' R U R U2 F2 R U2 R2 U'
72. 2.11 F U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 U'
73. 2.41 R2 U' F' R U2 R U F2 U' R' U'
74. 1.72 R' F' R F2 U F' U R' U2 R2 U'
75. 1.30 U' R' F' R2 U F' U2 R U' R2 U'
76. 2.09 R2 U' R U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
77. 3.16 U2 R2 U' F' U' F R U' F R' U'
78. 2.19 U' R' U F' R2 U F' R2 U' R' U'
79. 1.77 R U2 F2 R F' U2 F2 R U2 F' U'
80. 1.94 U' F2 U R2 U' F U R U R' U'
81. 2.59 R' F2 U' R F' R' F' R' U R' U'
82. 1.80 F2 U' R F2 R2 U R' F' U' R' U'
83. (1.16) F2 R F' U2 R' F' U R' U' R' U'
84. 2.52 F R2 F' R U R' U R2 F2 R' U'
85. 2.40 U' R U2 R' F2 U F R2 F R' U'
86. 1.91 U' R' F2 U F2 R' F R2 U' R2 U'
87. 2.25 F2 R2 F' U' R F' U R U' R' U'
88. 1.86 U' R F2 R F U2 R' F U' R' U'
89. 1.81 R U' R U2 F' U2 F' R' U R' U'
90. 1.66 R2 F U2 R' U2 R' U2 F' U' R' U'
91. 2.06 R2 F2 R F R2 F U2 R F R2 U'
92. 1.93 R' U' R' F' U2 F' R2 F U' R' U'
93. 1.65 R2 F R' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
94. 1.90 U2 F' U' F' U2 R U R' U' F' U'
95. 1.61 F U' R F' R F2 R F U' R' U'
96. 2.22 U2 F' U R2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
97. 2.59 R' F' R F' R' U R' F U R' U'
98. 1.41 R2 U R2 F' R2 F R2 F U R' U'
99. 1.78 R2 F U R' U R U2 R2 F2 R2 U'
100. 3.03 U R' F2 R U' F R' F' U R' U'

46 1s
49 2s
4 3s
1 4



So, that's 2nd in UWR rankings now.  Video probably won't be uploaded until after my competition on Saturday.

Also:
1.85 average of 12
Reached over 10,000 2x2 solves with PPT today (in use since late December)
That's an average of 56 solves/day
Sub-2 (1.98) average of 20
Edit: Also, 256 solves today. Average was DNF, but median was 2.13.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 27, 2012)

Uggghhhhhhhhh stop it Cameron  it took me ages to finally beat you in comp, and now I feel like you'll take it from me this weekend...


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 27, 2012)

Avg100: 17.28 

I were sub-ao100PB 99 solves in a row. Then at my 100th solve, I solved F2L and OLL really fast, but I messed up an A-perm Must be my worst fail since i started cubing


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 27, 2012)

roux avg5: 28.37


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 27, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Avg100: 17.28
> 
> I were sub-ao100PB 99 solves in a row. Then at my 100th solve, I solved F2L and OLL really fast, but I messed up an A-perm Must be my worst fail since i started cubing



I love how people use the accomplishment thread for failures 
We need a non-blind failures thread.

There's this, but it is closed...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2012)

8x8 8:38.09


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 27, 2012)

FIRST SUB-1 ON 4x4!!!!!!

58.62 U R2 D2 Rw2 F2 U F2 R' Fw' Bw Lw' R B' U' F' L R Fw2 D' B D2 Lw' F L Lw2 U' Uw2 Dw2 D' F2 D' Lw U Dw2 Lw Rw' R Bw2 B2 Lw'

Each step was mildly easy! Except it was a diag Sune COLL with PLL parity. Yayayayayayay!!


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> FIRST SUB-1 ON 4x4!!!!!!
> 
> 58.62 U R2 D2 Rw2 F2 U F2 R' Fw' Bw Lw' R B' U' F' L R Fw2 D' B D2 Lw' F L Lw2 U' Uw2 Dw2 D' F2 D' Lw U Dw2 Lw Rw' R Bw2 B2 Lw'
> 
> Each step was mildly easy! Except it was a diag Sune COLL with PLL parity. Yayayayayayay!!




OBLBL LOL?


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome session I did for the weekly and 4x4 race.

1:19.61, 1:06.74, 1:08.21, 1:14.76, *1:07.17, 1:20.61, 54.25, 1:01.23, 1:02.84*, 1:08.03, 1:21.49, 1:07.66, 1:08.38, 1:16.08, 1:09.77, 1:31.67, 1:07.97



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 17/17
best time: 54.25
worst time: 1:31.67

current avg5: 1:11.41 (σ = 4.10)
*best avg5: 1:03.75 (σ = 3.07)*

current avg12: 1:10.41 (σ = 6.87)
best avg12: 1:08.56 (σ = 5.54)

session avg: 1:10.70 (σ = 6.30)
session mean: 1:10.97



Also did a 2x2-4x4 relay in 1:26.29 for the weekly. 



Spoiler: Records



4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes  I lubed my cube and all of my suckyness is gone


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

16.06 petrus pb


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 28, 2012)

777 single: 3:58.40

I use freeslicing now.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

avg of 12 with 2x2 = 5.72
avg of 12 with 3x3 corners using 2x2 scrambles = 4.82

Cause my hands are too big for 2x2....thats my theory.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 28, 2012)

First two solves of the day were sub10. This might be a first.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 28, 2012)

First three times timing 8x8 solves. 

Mean: 9:53.22

10:32.61, 9:34.96, 9:32.10



Spoiler: Records



4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7


----------



## MalusDB (Jun 28, 2012)

Sub 2 min single on 4x4 (with a stingy cut on my finger which was REALLY irritating lol), in a sub 2.30 Ao5  Never really practice 4x4. Look ahead in edges is woeful for me but I managed a decent job on the single  Really chuffed actually


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 28, 2012)

6x6 PB's

3:35.21, *3:26.79, 3:26.34, 3:32.32, 3:24.69, 3:22.70*, 3:42.68, 3:27.54, 4:02.03, 3:24.96, 3:32.12, 3:25.90



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:22.70
worst time: 4:02.03

current avg5: 3:28.52 (σ = 3.22)
*best avg5: 3:25.94 (σ = 1.11)*

current avg12: 3:29.86 (σ = 5.75)
best avg12: 3:29.86 (σ = 5.75)

session avg: 3:29.86 (σ = 5.75)
session mean: 3:31.94





Spoiler: Records



4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 28, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Uggghhhhhhhhh stop it Cameron  it took me ages to finally beat you in comp, and now I feel like you'll take it from me this weekend...



Lol, just remember that your PB single, average of 5, average of 12, average of 100 and official average of 5 are all better than mine. I am allowed to get PBs. 



PandaCuber said:


> avg of 12 with 2x2 = 5.72
> avg of 12 with 3x3 corners using 2x2 scrambles = 4.82
> 
> Cause my hands are too big for 2x2....thats my theory.



Then how is Dan Cohen 4th in the world? 

My accomplishment:

Finally, sub-13 3x3 average of 100! 



Spoiler: 12.98 3x3 average of 100



1. 11.33 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 L D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B D' R L2
2. 12.30 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L B' F R' B2 U' L F2 D2 L' U'
3. 10.72 U B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 L U R2 L' B' U L B L B U'
4. 10.75 F2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 F' D' L' D L2 F2 L' U2 B L' U
5. 11.08 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 R F2 L' U' B' L2 B' L2 D2 F U2
6. 10.05 B2 D U2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R' B U F2 R B R' F2 U' L'
7. 14.94 D U2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' D2 B R2 B2 F' U' B2 D R' U'
8. 13.25 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D F D' R' F U' R2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2
9. 13.33 D' R2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F D2 B' U' R' D F U' L B' U2
10. 17.27 F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B' D' R2 B L B2 R B' D L2
11. 10.02 U2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 F' U2 R U' F' D' L U R' F'
12. 12.47 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U B2 D2 B' D B U B R F' D' F' D' U'
13. 12.09 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R U' F2 U2 B D2 L' B F' U2
14. 11.78 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D F R L' B L D2 F2 D R F U2
15. 12.40 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B' U L' D2 F' D2 U' F2
16. 13.02 U B2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F D' B2 R2 L B' F' R' U B2
17. 13.22 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B' F' D F2 L D' U B D2 B' U'
18. 11.56 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R' B' D B2 D2 R2 U2 R D' B
19. 13.09 L2 U' L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' B R' F2 D B2 F D R
20. 16.68 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 D' U' L' B R2 L' U' B2 D B' R2 L2 U'
21. 14.18 B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 L F D2 B' R U' R' D' L2 D2 U2
22. 11.46 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D U' B2 U' F L U' R' B F' D2 L F D'
23. 13.41 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B' D' B2 F U R L D' U2 B' U2
24. 15.44 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 B D L' B2 F' D' R2 B2 F R' U'
25. 14.11 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R D U F L B2 R D2 B' F' U2
26. 12.22 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 B2 R' B' D U B R2 F R F' R2
27. 10.84 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 B' L' F D2 F D' U' B R D
28. 13.46 F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L' D' B U' F L2 B' R U2 F2 U'
29. 15.02 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 L' F L2 B' D2 L' U F R L D'
30. 14.41 U R2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U F' U2 R' F2 D2 B L U' L2 U2
31. 15.15 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' L U' F L' F' R' D U' F'
32. 14.91 U L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R' D2 U2 F D2 R' B R F R' D'
33. 15.31 U' B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 L' B' D U2 L' D R' B F2 D U'
34. 13.83 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D L2 U B2 R' D' R L U2 B U' R B2 U L U'
35. 10.86 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 L U R' B R2 D' F R2 U' F2 L2
36. 14.56 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R U' R' B' R2 D' L U2 B' R2
37. 11.52 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 D B D2 F2 U R B2 R2 U' L B
38. 13.58 U B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 R' U B' R2 D' R2 U2 R
39. 12.75 U F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' U F' D U2 R2 F' U2 R D2 L2
40. 14.28 L2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 D F' R' U2 F R' B D U B D'
41. 16.13 L2 D L2 D L2 D R2 U B2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 B' U F L F2 L2 F2
42. 11.00 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U L U2 R2 F U2 F2 R'
43. 13.28 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 L' B' R L2 B2 D F2 D B2 F'
44. 13.90 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 L D B F U F2 R2 B2 R L F' U2
45. 15.52 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B' D' B L F R' B' F' U2 R U'
46. 14.30 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' F' D' R2 B' R B L2 U' R2 U'
47. 12.72 L2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B' R B F' U2 R2 U' R2 L D'
48. 15.11 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 R F' D' L' U2 F' U2 L2 B D'
49. 11.52 D R2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L F' L2 D2 B L' D2 R D' U
50. 13.61 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B' L U R' L F' R' D F2 R2
51. 13.21 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 F' U2 R U' F R' D
52. 14.47 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 D2 F' U' R B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U F'
53. 12.46 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B R2 L' D2 L' F' L' F R
54. 14.41 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L D' B' D' F R2 U' B2 R' B' U'
55. 12.13 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R' B R2 D B U B D L' D2 U
56. 11.84 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U F' R L' F2 U2 B' F2 U B2 L
57. 11.78 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D L' U' B L D' L2 D F' R B2 U2
58. (18.00) L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' R F U2 B R2 U2 L F' D L2
59. 13.03 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' U2 L D2 B F' U F' D' B
60. 13.09 F2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B' D2 F R L B' D2 U' R2 F2 U2
61. 14.65 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 R U R2 B D2 F D L' U2 R U'
62. 12.38 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 L D2 L B' R2 L F' U' R2 D' R2
63. 15.41 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 R U' F2 D F2 L' B' R2 D' F2 U'
64. 11.69 D2 L2 D R2 D B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B' U2 R' L' U' L2 B' F2 L' F' R'
65. 15.09 R2 D R2 U L2 D R2 D U2 F2 R' D2 U2 F' R' L2 F U L2 B U'
66. 10.50 L2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 U R2 D U F' D' R' B F U' L D' F2 D'
67. 13.13 D R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R D' B' U2 B' L2 F U F2 D U'
68. 13.16 R2 D F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 R B D' L D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2
69. 9.83 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D L2 F D L F' R B L' D' L B2 U
70. 11.06 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B' F' R2 U B R U2 F' D' R' U2
71. 10.83 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' U2 L' D' B D F2 L' U F D L' D'
72. 10.72 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F' R' F2 D R' B F' D' L'
73. 11.36 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 R U' L2 B' L' D2 B D2 U F2
74. 13.61 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 D R' D' R U2 L' B' D F2 R' B2 U
75. 14.36 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 F R2 B' R B D2 R' U' B R
76. 10.08 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R' B' D' U' L D2 B' R2 U F
77. 13.90 L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 B' D' F D F' L2 D' U R' U'
78. 15.69 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D U B2 U' B R U2 B' F L2 U2 F U F D2
79. 10.81 B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B' L2 B D' R B R2 B2 R U2
80. 11.84 R2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U F R' U' R' U F2 R F' L' B2
81. 17.78 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L' U2 L B2 F2 D' B' F D
82. 13.52 U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F L' B R D B' R' F' D2 B' U'
83. 13.97 D' F2 D2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R B2 L2 D' R' B U B2 R2
84. 12.90 F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 R' L' F D R B2 R2 D2 U' R'
85. 15.65 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U R F2 L2 U' F' R B' R L2 F
86. 12.33 U2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U R B U R2 B' F' R D2 F' U'
87. 14.30 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U R U F L B' L2 D2 U' L B2 D
88. 13.31 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 R L2 D2 R' F U L2 B' F2 R'
89. 14.53 R2 D R2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F U' F2 R F R D B L' D2
90. (8.05) B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 B' L' F' L2 U2 R B2 D2 F L' U'
91. 10.47 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B' R' L2 F' D R' L' D' F' L2
92. 10.96 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B U' R' L2 B' U R2 F U' B' L'
93. 13.03 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 D R2 F' R' D' B F' D' L F U' R'
94. 10.69 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 U B' U B2 R' D2 L2 F R2 F D2 U'
95. 10.94 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D' B2 D R B R2 U' R' L2 F D B L' D2
96. 13.91 B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' B' L U' F R2 L2 U R B' D2
97. 9.30 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L F R U' B' L D L' D2 L' D2
98. 11.44 U L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R B2 U B2 F' L B U B R2 D'
99. 13.36 R2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U F2 L' U B' U B R2 D L F' R2 U2
100. 13.05 B2 D U2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F' U F' D2 R D U2 B' U R2 U'



At around 80 solves I honestly didn't think I would get sub-13, but then I started betting some awesome times.

Best average of 5 was 10.71 (0.36 away from PB.)
Best average of 12 was 11.71 (0.04 away from PB.)

And yes, the best single, 8.05, is PB!  And I'm pretty sure it was fullstep. That's 3 PBs in 2 days.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 28, 2012)

Time to update sig!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 28, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Spoiler: 12.98 [B
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Used to writing 2x2?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 28, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Time to update sig!





cubecraze1 said:


> Used to writing 2x2?



Done. And I also fixed the title of the spoiler so it said it was a 3x3 average of 100, not 2x2.


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 28, 2012)

2x2x2: Average of 12 :7.30
6.97, 7.09, 5.50, 8.59, 8.37, 6.30, 6.49, 6.50, 6.85, 8.65, 8.19, 7.68


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Then how is Dan Cohen 4th in the world?



Ive never seen his 2x2 videos.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 28, 2012)

3x3 Ao5 PB:-

Average of 5: 15.20
1. 16.76 L2 R2 D L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D' U2 F' U' L2 D' B' L' U' R U F2 
2. (19.00) R2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U2 R' F' D' U B' U2 F2 D L' B2 
3. 14.64 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' L' D' F2 D' L B L' B' R U' 
4. 14.20 F L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F D2 B' L2 B' L' U F R F L2 B2 U2 L2 
5. (13.76) D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 U F2 L' U F2 R' B R B' R2 D U'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2012)

8.16 D F2 L2 F' R U F2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D F2 D' F2 B2 L2 

y U D' R' D
L' U L U' L U L'
L' U L U L' U L U2 y L' U L
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' 
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U R' U R

71/8.16 = 8.70 tps 

tps PB. By a long way. Such an efficient solve


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 28, 2012)

13.57 Avg100 

...Still a second and a half slower than Felix Q_Q


----------



## balloon6610 (Jun 28, 2012)

New PB 8.34 Single !  3 moves cross + 1 f2l already insert with 3 easy F2L cases, OLL skip and T perm !


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 28, 2012)

3x3x5

53.92
59.70, (36.00), (1:11.45), 49.96, 52.10


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 28, 2012)

*3:43.66min*
PB ave of 5 and single for 6x6 both by over 20 seconds. Going to an SS from V cubes made a huge difference. 


Spoiler



June 28, 2012 at 16:59 6x6x6 


SolveTimeScrambleComment1*4:20.61min*2F R' 3F 2L 3D 2B' L2 2B2 3R' 2F' D' 2F2 D2 R F' R 2U' 3L' 3D F2 3L' 3B 3U' 3B 3D2 3B2 3R F2 3L' 2F 3U' 3B' D2 2F 3R' 2F' U2 R U2 B2 U2 3R' 3F' 3R2 3D2 3R2 3U2 3F 2D 3R D L B L 3B 2R' 2U2 3F' 3U2 3F' R' 2F' 3U B' 3U2 L' 2B2 3U F R F 2R2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' 2U2 2B2 R'2*3:34.82min*2B' 3U L 3U' 3B L 2F' 3D F2 2D2 2B L' F' U 3B2 2R F' L2 U' 2F2 2R' 3B U' B2 3D2 B2 U' B 3D' 2B2 3U R2 F 2R' F' 3U' 2F2 2L 2D2 B2 2U' 2R2 3D' 3L 2D2 B2 2R 2U 2F2 2L 3B2 D R 3D' B' R2 D2 R' 3U2 B U' B' 3L2 2F D' 2F' D2 2F2 2D 3B' 3R' 3B 2L 3D' 2B2 3L' D2 3B 2D' 3R23*3:41.54min*U2 3F R U' 3L' D2 F2 L 3D2 L2 U 2L' F' 2L2 3F' 2L' F' 2L2 B U' B2 3D R 3F' 3D' 2B 2R' 3D' 2L D2 L2 3D 2F 3D2 2B 2L2 2U 3L' F 2U' 2F' U2 3L2 3U' 3F 2R' 3F2 3D2 3B 3L2 3F2 R' D2 3F 2R B' 2L2 U 3F2 2L' 3D' 3L U2 3F 2D' 3L' 3F 3U' 3L' 2D 3R D' 3F U2 2R' 3F' 3L2 3B 3D2 2R24*3:42.82min*B2 R 3B 2L U' 2L' 2D2 2L 2D2 2F2 2R 2D 2B2 3L' B 2U 3B2 2R' B2 3D2 B 3L 3B2 2L2 3B2 3D 3B2 3U' F' 2R' 3B2 2R2 2D 3F' 3L' 3B' 2D 3B' 2L' 3F2 3U 3F' 3L' D 3B' U2 3B' 3L2 U2 3L' 3F 3L' B 3R 3F' 3R' B 2U' L' 3B2 U2 3B' 3D B 3U B' L 3F2 3U F 2U2 3R2 2U' F L 3U F' 2U' 2L 2U5*3:46.61min*3D 3R 3F' 2L' 3F2 R F2 2L 2U 3B' 3U2 2L U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 2U2 F2 3L' U2 3R' F2 L U F' 2D 2L 2F2 2L U2 L' 2D2 2B2 2L2 2B 2L2 B R D 2B2 3L' 3F 3D' 2L2 3F' D' 3F2 U2 2L' 3D' 3F 2L2 3D2 2L D' 3B' R2 3U 3R 3U' B' 2D' R2 B' D2 2L' 3F 2L2 D 3F' 2R2 2D2 R' 2D2 3B L' U 3F2


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 28, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Ive never seen his 2x2 videos.



He was saying that Dan Cohen's hands are known to be huge so what you said might not make the most sense.


----------



## SCLT (Jun 28, 2012)

Sub-75 4x4x4 AO5 

Average of 5: 1:14.88

1. 1:15.29 f' R f' D2 R U2 L2 u' D2 r' R2 B u' f F' B2 u L' f' u' U2 f2 u' R B' D' u r' U2 u' D B2 r' R' L' U2 D' R2 B2 R' 
2. 1:16.32 U' L2 F r2 u' r f' F L2 F R' F B2 D' B L2 R' f' B2 F' L' U' f2 F' r' D2 F2 u' D F2 R u2 L R' D' L2 r' U2 R F' 
3. (1:09.30) r2 F f' B2 L' f2 F' r2 f' L D' F L' F' L F2 D u L F' L2 F f2 D u' R' D2 R2 f2 R2 U2 R2 D2 r2 u2 L' u' L2 f2 L' 
4. 1:13.04 R' B R' B2 u B2 u' D2 U2 B D' U2 L2 U' B2 r2 F2 r D B F' f' R D' u U' R' L' r' U2 B' r' D2 F U2 f' U' D' F U2 
5. (1:24.14) u F B2 L R r2 f2 r2 R B' L D' r2 L U2 f F' B' D f' u f' F2 L U2 r2 f' F2 R2 u2 B' D2 f' F2 u B u2 R' B R'


----------



## applemobile (Jun 28, 2012)

3x3 adv of 5. 18.91.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jun 28, 2012)

Crazy lucky (easy blocks, cmll skip, easy lse) pb single by over 6 seconds: 10.53


----------



## Sillas (Jun 28, 2012)

*2x2*

stats: 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.11
worst time: 8.14

current avg5: 5.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 4.84 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 6.04 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 5.50 (σ = 0.67)

current avg100: 5.86 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 5.86 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: *5.86* (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 5.83



Spoiler



5.44, 7.12, 6.86, 5.77, 4.95, 6.18, 5.54, 5.46, 6.16, 6.03, 5.34, 5.86, 3.11, 7.49, 5.34, 5.82, 6.63, 5.76, 5.31, 6.70, 6.46, 3.65, 6.61, 5.16, 4.45, 4.91, 5.99, 5.86, 6.24, 6.26, 5.59, 4.93, 6.31, 5.87, 6.66, 6.02, 5.45, 5.38, 5.27, 5.76, 6.97, 3.89, 6.96, 7.02, 5.65, 6.14, 4.73, 6.82, 7.11, 4.48, 4.78, 6.23, 6.66, 7.31, 6.10, 5.64, 5.86, 5.81, 5.98, 3.74, 5.95, 6.94, 3.93, 5.79, 5.96, 5.33, 4.78, 6.46, 5.95, 6.31, 6.16, 4.74, 6.50, 5.74, 6.24, 6.74, 7.02, 6.70, 3.82, 4.92, 5.79, 4.72, 6.39, 5.90, 4.23, 6.64, 7.07, 6.05, 5.36, 6.98, 4.62, 5.42, 8.14, 6.17, 7.03, 4.02, 5.58, 5.83, 6.35, 7.03



PB. I use basically only LBL.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 28, 2012)

New 3x3 pb. Old one was something like 11.4x. All non lucky also.
Average of 12: 11.10


Spoiler



1. 10.57 U' L2 R' B D F2 R' U R2 B' L2 B U L U' F R F B L' F' U' L' R' U' 
2. (9.58) D' U2 L2 R U2 R2 D' F' R' L' B D F B2 R D' U2 F R L2 F U2 F L B2 
3. 10.26 B2 R2 L2 U2 R B' D' L' U2 F' B L' F' R' D2 R' D' F' D' U2 R2 U2 R L2 B' 
4. (12.70) F2 L B2 D' R' B D' B2 U' F2 B L' U' D' R2 F B' L D F B' U2 B2 D R 
5. 11.67 B2 U' B2 F D' F' U F' L2 F2 D F' B L2 U L' D R2 B F2 R' U R F U' 
6. 10.09 R' B2 D F U2 R' L2 B2 U F B' L2 B R2 F2 R2 B L' D2 F R L B' D R' 
7. 12.56 B2 D' L F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 L' U' L R U2 R2 U F R' D B F2 D R F' 
8. 11.65 D2 B D R D' R F' B2 R B2 F D2 L' R B D' F2 U2 L2 D2 R D R' D2 L2 
9. 10.99 R2 D' R' B' U2 L2 B U' F' B D2 U2 F U' R' B D' B L2 U2 D' R' F B R 
10. 11.13 B2 F' L2 R' D2 R' D' U2 F' L' U' L' R2 B D2 R2 F D L' F' R2 B U2 L F' 
11. 11.47 D' B U' R' U L' R' D2 U2 R2 B F' U B' D' U' L' U2 R2 B2 D' U2 B' U D2 
12. 10.59 U2 D L' B R2 D2 U' L D U' F' U' B2 L2 D R2 L' F2 D F' D F U2 R2 B


Last solve would've been sub9 but I messed E perm up.
Hopefully getting sub 11 soon. I kinda lack motivation atm, I need some inspirational videos or something.
Feliks should tape Ao100


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> He was saying that Dan Cohen's hands are known to be huge so what you said might not make the most sense.



i wouldnt know how big his hands actually until i see a video.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jun 28, 2012)

I won a huge bag of candy worth $25 at this store in the mall, Candyopolis for being able to solve the cube I walked in with in my hand in 20 seconds. I feel sick from all that candy.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got a 14.48 single solve! It's my new PB non-lucky - which is also faster than my fastest lucky solve


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> i wouldnt know how big his hands actually until i see a video.



then go to his youtube channel


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 29, 2012)

1:49.78 4x4 Skype Team BLD w/ Julian. OLL parity.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> 1:49.78 4x4 Skype Team BLD w/ Julian. OLL parity.


Yes. But I just found this post.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 29, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.63
worst time: 20.00

current mo3: 17.11 (σ = 0.09)
best mo3: 16.52 (σ = 1.28)

current avg5: 17.21 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 16.94 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 18.35 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 17.21 (σ = 0.49)

current avg50: 17.85 (σ = 0.98)
best avg50: 17.55 (σ = 0.98)

current avg100: 17.86 (σ = 0.96)
best avg100: 17.86 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 17.86 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 17.80

First time with all sub 20 solves (except a 20.00)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 29, 2012)

Julian said:


> Yes. But I just found this post.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you sh!tt!ng me!? 1:00.06. Almost first sub 1 4x4. wow...


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 29, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Are you sh!tt!ng me!? 1:00.06. Almost first sub 1 4x4. wow...



Just had my "almost sub 1" single too. Pb by 7 seconds
1. 1:03.80 B2 u2 D2 f' R' L' D' F' U' B R' r B' D2 f' U' B2 L r' R B U2 D' f' R D f' D' u2 U L2 D' r2 D' F2 f u' f L r


----------



## applemobile (Jun 29, 2012)

applemobile said:


> 3x3 adv of 5. 18.91.




Adv of 5 18.43. I am almost on the verge of calling my self sub 20


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 29, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Adv of 5 18.43. I am almost on the verge of calling my self sub 20



I suggest doing an avg100 to see if you're actually sub-20.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 29, 2012)

YES! Average of 12: 9.95 sub 10  Now time to get it on film.... 
1. 10.15 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' D' B' R2 U' R U B2 R' B' L
2. 10.41 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 R2 B F2 D2 F R' B U2 R B2 L D B D2 U'
3. 10.06 U' B2 F2 L2 D U F2 U B2 R2 D L U B D F2 D' F2 R' U2 R
4. (11.19) D' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L' D B' D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F U'
5. 10.00 B2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 U R2 B' L' B D R U' L' R' B' D'
6. 9.20 B2 L2 D B2 D B2 U R2 D R2 F2 L' R2 D' L U B' L2 U B'
7. 9.99 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B R U' B2 F' R' D' R' B R'
8. 9.20 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' R B' F L' R D F2
9. 10.56 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U L' F R B' R B' L F L' U'
10. (8.57) F' L' B' R D' F U2 R2 L2 D' B D2 B' D2 B D2 F U2 B' U2
11. 9.72 U2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 B D2 U2 F' U2 R' B2 R D2 R' U L B F' D2
12. 10.22 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 F R F' L' B2 L2 U' L' F' L


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> YES! Average of 12: 9.95 sub 10  Now time to get it on film....
> 1. 10.15 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' D' B' R2 U' R U B2 R' B' L
> 2. 10.41 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 R2 B F2 D2 F R' B U2 R B2 L D B D2 U'
> 3. 10.06 U' B2 F2 L2 D U F2 U B2 R2 D L U B D F2 D' F2 R' U2 R
> ...



Very consistent


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 29, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Very consistent


I know! I'm pumped! Can't wait to start my 10k marathon in July!


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 29, 2012)

OH
21.20, (25.74), (20.53), 22.06, 24.78 = *22.68*


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 29, 2012)

Good work.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jun 29, 2012)

Beat my pb on 5x5 5:00.02......


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 29, 2012)

17.51 PB single... I think...
I scrambled using a 4x4 scramble because I pulled my C IV out of my backpack and figured I'd see if I still disliked it. I scrambled with a 4x4 scramble (I was doing 4x4) and got a 17.51... I guess I'll count it.
Cool.

EDIT: My C IV is slower than my LYv2, so it might have been look-ahead.


----------



## Riley (Jun 30, 2012)

8.53 NL Single

Scramble: B2 U F2 U B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U L' D F' L' U B' L' D2 B' D

x2 // Inspection
L F' y' D' // Cross (3/3)
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st Pair (7/10)
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd Pair (8/18)
U2 y' L' U L // 3rd Pair (4/22)
U' R' U R U'y R U R' // 4th Pair (8/30)
U2 F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL (13/43)
U' r2' R2 U r' R U2 M' U M2' // PLL (12/55)

6.44 tps

Thanks theZcuber for the reconstruction post generator.

Edit: 7.94 single!!! .01 away from my PB... sigh. PLL skip is all I remember. B2 U2 R B2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 R B' L2 U' F D' L' R F2 D2 F


----------



## Antcuber (Jun 30, 2012)

After leaving cubing for about 1.5 years, I decided to come back. Just recently relearned all of my algs, and did my first ever AO100.

It was on 2x2:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.61
worst time: 10.59

current avg5: 7.33 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 5.35 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 7.06 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 6.34 (σ = 1.03)

current avg100: 7.14 (σ = 1.36)
best avg100: 7.14 (σ = 1.36)

session avg: 7.14 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 7.12

It was fun


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 30, 2012)

Graduated from the race to sub 20 thread!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 30, 2012)

Ao5 PB:

Average of 5: 14.04
1. 13.83 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R U' L2 F' R2 D2 B F U' R2 
2. (13.40) R' B U' D2 F2 L2 F U2 L' F2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 U2 D2 B R2 L2 
3. 13.65 D2 F' L2 B F2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F' L F2 D' L F2 R2 F L2 D' F2 
4. (16.33) R' B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L D' L' D2 U2 B D' U B D' 
5. 14.64 L2 D2 L U2 L R' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' F L' U2 B R2 B' D B R 

Average of 12: 15.11
1. 15.65 F2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 R U2 R D F' U' B' L F D' F' D' F 
2. 17.11 D2 F L2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B D' F' D' L U2 L D' L' U B2 
3. 13.83 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R U' L2 F' R2 D2 B F U' R2 
4. 13.40 R' B U' D2 F2 L2 F U2 L' F2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 U2 D2 B R2 L2 
5. 13.65 D2 F' L2 B F2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F' L F2 D' L F2 R2 F L2 D' F2 
6. 16.33 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L D' L' D2 U2 B D' U B D' 
7. 14.64 L2 D2 L U2 L R' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' F L' U2 B R2 B' D B R 
8. 14.89 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R' F' D' U2 F' L D F' U F' 
9. (18.84) U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' U' B' R B' D2 R D' B' 
10. 15.99 B' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F L2 F2 L2 F' D B2 D' B U' R2 F R' U R' 
11. 15.58 B' R D' R2 U' L D2 L' U B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 
12. (12.71) R2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U R' F' D B U' R U' R' U 

Ao12 weren't PB, but really good! Ao25: 16.06


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 30, 2012)

First timed ZZ solve ever (maybe my 3rd total solve?)

3:42.84 lol. Well I have to start somewhere....

A lot of that was trying to remember which edges were bad haha

But I think I will be switching soon


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally got a sub 17 ao12  
Average of 12: 16.97
1. 16.95 R2 U R' L2 U L' D' B D' L2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 B' R2 B 
2. 16.73 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R B2 D L2 R' F' L' U2 R2 B F U 
3. (19.10) F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 R2 F2 U F' R F2 D' B L B' D' R U2 
4. 15.91 L' U' D B U' R' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D2 R L F2 R U2 R D2 L2 F2 
5. 17.78 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 L U2 B' D R B2 R2 F L B' 
6. 15.92 F2 R2 B' U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 U L B U' R' D B2 R2 
7. 16.40 R2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' B' F2 L' F' D L F2 
8. 18.30 R' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R' B R2 U' B' R' D L2 B2 L2 U2 
9. 17.23 U' L U D' L' D R2 L2 F' R U2 B2 R D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L U2 
10. 17.44 R' D L F L B' R2 L' U F L U2 B2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 
11. (14.77) R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L' B' U B' F R B L R2 D2 
12. 16.99 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L R' U' B2 F L F2 D' R D'


----------



## andojay (Jun 30, 2012)

*Say what!? Second Round?*

i don't normally post here but...

Epic day @Melbourne Winter 2012

OMG 
I finally got an sub 40 average .... (average was 39.08)
with a new PB of 27.36!
my unofficial PB is 26.31

so i was over the moon about my new PB in competition!

then i found out i got into the SECOND Round!

i was like NO way! you guys aren't trolling me or something?

i was soo NERVOUS but i kept cool 

i believe i got an average of 35.28
from 42.18, 31.71, 47.05, 31.90, 31.40

and lastly, I cried of happy tears because it was only two years ago when i went to my first competition with an average of 2:43.49

wow i've come such a long way *wipes tear away*

Andrea


----------



## J4CM4N (Jun 30, 2012)

I got 2 seconds the other day but I don't think it counts - it was a triple X-Cross and a LL skip. I didn't mix it up myself, though - so does it count?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2012)

No - that was almost certainly a scramble someone did like 5-6 moves on.


----------



## leonparfitt (Jun 30, 2012)

my first 2-7 relay 
15.59.67 w/ pop on 6x6
in this relay i started with 7x7 first and i got my first sub 7 solve ! it was like 6.56.xx !

edit : i forgot to say this was all first solves of the day!


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 30, 2012)

UWR Clock Ao12 : 6.78, 5.98, 7.01, 5.11, 5.96, 6.46, 5.40, 5.72, (4.91), (7.12), 5.34, 5.26 = *5.90*


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> UWR Clock Ao12 : 6.78, 5.98, 7.01, 5.11, 5.96, 6.46, 5.40, 5.72, (4.91), (7.12), 5.34, 5.26 = *5.90*



what.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 30, 2012)

9.19 Full Step! 

B L2 D2 R2 F2 B' D' R L' U2 L2 R' D' B' D' L U2 B2 D U2 F D2 U2 F' R2

y' 
U2 R2 U r U2 r' U2 y R2
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y R U' R2 U R
U R U R' U R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2012)

6.61 PLL skip lol

U2 D B R F L F U2 F L B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2



Spoiler



cross: x' R' U L F2 U' x'
F2L1: y' U R U' R'
F2L2+3: y U R U R2' U R
F2L4: y U2 R' U R U' R' U R
LL: U' L F L' F' L' U2 L U y' R U R' U2
36 moves = 5.4 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2012)

2x2

2.45, 2.31, 1.80, 2.70, (1.32), 2.29, 2.35, 2.10, 2.36, 2.32, 1.73, (2.84) = 2.24 average of 12, PB according to prisma.

1.32 U F R U2 F U2 F'

CLL: z' y F' R U R' U' R' F R U'
FL: F2


----------



## uvafan (Jun 30, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> First timed ZZ solve ever (maybe my 3rd total solve?)
> 
> 3:42.84 lol. Well I have to start somewhere....
> 
> ...



Nice. I remember my first ZZ solve. It was probably like at least 5 minutes...

From 4/29/12:



> Just completed first (untimed) solve using ZZ method! I Average about 45 seconds with cfop (2-look OLL and 2-Look PLL), but I wanted to learn something that would set me apart. ZZ seems like a cool method that has potential.



Now I average about 20 seconds with ZZ! Good luck 

EDIT: 13.84 single! Fullstep (I think)

B' F2 U' F2 L' D2 U2 L R2 D L R D' L2 R' D2 U' R B D2 U2 L2

Also, new best Ao5 and ao12

5: 16.05, (22.71), 16.22, (14.51), 19.70 =17.33

12: 17.00, 19.13, 20.83, 20.80, (23.03), 20.94, 16.05, 22.71, 16.22, (14.51), 19.70, 17.94 = 19.13

SUB 20 AVG12!!!!!!! @Ickathu: One down, two to go.

EDIT 2:

17.99, 19.38, 16.91, (22.37), 17.71, 19.02, 18.77, (15.82), 20.20, 16.88, 18.55, 17.71, = *18.31 AVG12!!*

Wow. @Ickathu: 2 down, 1 to go.

EDIT 3:

20.22 avg100!!! Almost sub20! Time list:



Spoiler



19.36, 24.82, 24.80, 19.63, 18.24, 19.95, 19.28, 18.52, 19.89, 17.61, 25.10, 19.80, 25.41, 15.37, 21.86, 20.23, 22.40, 24.27, 13.84, 24.98, 21.09, 18.94, 19.06, 20.47, 22.68, 19.87, 19.80, 17.00, 19.13, 20.83, 20.80, 23.03, 20.94, 16.05, 22.71, 16.22, 14.51, 19.70, 17.94, 22.95, 15.83, 22.06, 23.82, 18.80, 22.92, 21.45, 16.65, 18.19, 20.95, 26.72, 23.26, 22.28, 16.97, 18.16, 25.26, 20.73, 20.17, 18.49, 20.67, 18.19, 19.94, 21.87, 22.71, 21.64, 20.25, 18.81, 24.84, 17.99, 19.38, 16.91, 22.37, 17.71, 19.02, 18.77, 15.82, 20.20, 16.88, 18.55, 17.71, 18.91, 20.05, 21.78, 18.22, 16.80, 19.19, 22.12, 20.22, 18.99, 21.50, 20.44, 21.12, 24.24, 21.44, 27.08, 21.12, 23.76, 20.00, 18.41, 18.85, 16.55


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 30, 2012)

7.72 ao5 and 8.43 ao12

1. 6.80 F U2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' U' B2 U' B' D F D' L U' 
2. 7.22 D L2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U B2 R U F' U2 B' R2 U' L U L' 
3. 9.51 F' U' R U' F2 U' F2 R F U' R2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 
4. 7.61 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 R' U L2 U2 B' L' D B U' R2 
5. 8.32 B2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 B U2 B2 F L D F' L F R U2 F' D2 R2 
6. 8.94 D2 F' R' L2 B D L' U' B L2 D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' B2 
7. 7.81 L2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 R' F U L2 F2 U' B R2 B2 
8. 8.71 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R' B' L U' L' R U' R D2 B2 
9. 8.38 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L D' L2 U B D' F R2 D' L' 
10. 11.40 L' U2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 F U R' F' D' L2 B F2 L F' 
11. 9.21 D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 F R' F' R2 B U' F' R F' U' 
12. 8.61 F' R' F D L' F2 U R L' D' L2 U B2 U F2 B2 U' L2 D' 

Solves 1-5 are 7.72 ao5

EDIT: 8.87 ao50 and 9.19 ao100


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 1, 2012)

5x5 PB's

1:43.90, 1:50.93, 1:54.29, 1:42.93, 1:56.82, 1:47.33, 1:51.20, *1:47.85, 1:45.67, 1:48.36, 2:12.35, 1:41.46*



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:41.46
worst time: 2:12.35

current avg5: 1:47.29 (σ = 1.43)
*best avg5: 1:47.29 (σ = 1.43)*

current avg12: 1:48.93 (σ = 4.42)
best avg12: 1:48.93 (σ = 4.42)

session avg: 1:48.93 (σ = 4.42)
session mean: 1:50.26





Spoiler: Records



4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 1, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 7.72 ao5 and 8.43 ao12
> 
> 1. 6.80 F U2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' U' B2 U' B' D F D' L U'
> 2. 7.22 D L2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U B2 R U F' U2 B' R2 U' L U L'
> ...



O.O Your PB's drop so much every time. Film something amazing bro.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 1, 2012)

26.30 average of 100 one handed

the time is not the accomplishment;

the number of consecutive solves is.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 1, 2012)

Gigaminx mean of 3: 15:10.74 

15:55.99, 14:42.48, 14:53.74

I have only done one timed solve before with the time being 19 minutes, so this seems very good. 

2x2-8x8 relay: 24:59.82

I did better than I thought I was going to as I did a gigaminx mean of three right before this and I was and am very tired now. 

My order was 3-2-8-5-7-4-6, so I could get a break in between the big cubes.

3x3 was really fast(10 seconds), 8x8 sub 10 so that means it was pretty good, 7x7 and 5x5 must have been really bad because I could not focus well during solving them, 4x4 felt ok, and 6x6 must have been good because I was actually able to look ahead well.

I will attempt this tomorrow.

Anybody know what the UWR is? I dont think I could ever get it, but I am curious. 



Spoiler: Records



4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Gigaminx


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 1, 2012)

2x2 First Layer. 

number of times: 50/50
best time: 0.10
worst time: 4.31

current avg5: 2.26 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 1.01 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 1.88 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 1.26 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 1.79 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 1.82

2.89, 1.80, 1.90, 0.93, 0.54, 2.56, 1.37, 1.82, 2.47, 1.63, 2.90, 1.28, 1.24, 4.31, 2.89, 1.34, 1.02, 1.80, 2.22, 3.72, 1.00, 1.26, 2.44, 0.62, 0.98, 0.80, 1.40, 1.75, 2.95, 0.10[RUR'], 1.60, 1.88, 3.70, 0.13[RU'R' again], 0.47, 2.66, 3.05, 0.78, 1.24, 1.85, 1.23, 2.40, 0.82, 1.35, 3.13, 1.25, 3.45, 0.60, 2.98, 2.56


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2012)

Unnoticed said:


> Anybody know what the UWR is?


Good question. My PB is 16:44.36, that's probably close.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 1, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Nice. I remember my first ZZ solve. It was probably like at least 5 minutes...
> 
> From 4/29/12:
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll keep at it. Already got a 43.01 single and a 56.17 average of 5. Already happy with my improvment


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 1, 2012)

I've done 300+ solves every day for a week or so in preparation for the marathon next month. I might do the 10k solves in 20 days though. I feel like all improve more if I do 500/day.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 1, 2012)

‎5th sub-10 - 9.62 pll skip 

R' L' B2 D2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 D2 R U D2 L' F2 D' F2 D B' U2 B2 D' L B F'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2012)

first ever pyraminx average

times (reset):
21.043, 23.891, 18.435, 37.078, 17.793 = 21.123 (σ = 2.23)

using my own method btw


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 1, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Good question. My PB is 16:44.36, that's probably close.



I know Bodor has a 7:56.03 on video.


----------



## emolover (Jul 1, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> I know Bodor has a 7:56.03 on video.



Im sure he does.:fp


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 1, 2012)

My first sub 1 minute 3x3 OH solve 59.76!
Edit: New PB 3x3 OH 00:56.36


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 1, 2012)

Clock

UWR Ao100 : *6.58*


> 7.22, 6.52, 7.05, 6.67, 6.24, 7.34, 7.16, 7.64, 6.29, 7.58, 6.92, 7.81, 6.81, 7.63, 7.55, 6.29, (8.48), 8.01, 6.74, 7.91, (8.36), 7.46, 5.79, 6.68, 6.64, (9.98), 6.42, 6.37, 6.85, 5.94, 5.95, 6.15, 5.64, 7.47, 5.95, 6.77, (4.87), 7.75, 5.98, 5.59, 6.27, 7.15, 6.81, 5.58, 6.69, 7.55, 6.02, 6.39, 6.57, (5.26), 7.34, 6.29, 6.35, 7.48, 6.56, 5.55, 6.01, 5.51, 6.30, 5.60, 5.97, (8.39), (4.50), 6.51, 6.46, 5.99, 5.95, 6.30, 6.03, 7.13, (5.14), 7.81, (5.37), 5.59, 5.96, 5.78, 6.17, (9.30), 5.77, 5.51, 6.90, 7.02, 6.13, 6.40, 7.16, 7.00, 6.17, 7.68, 6.50, 5.75, 5.41, 5.63, 5.90, 7.81, 7.07, 7.55, 6.05, 6.40, 7.37, 7.01



number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.50
worst time: 9.98

best avg5: 5.64 (σ = 0.30) => (5.14), (7.81), 5.37, 5.59, 5.96
best avg12: 5.99 (σ = 0.36) => 5.55, 6.01, 5.51, 6.30, 5.60, 5.97, (8.39), (4.50), 6.51, 6.46, 5.99, 5.95

current avg100: 6.58 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 6.58 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 6.58 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 6.62

Oh yeah, previous UWR was 6.78


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 1, 2012)

2x2 sim average of 12:

2.87, 1.60, 1.82, (1.21), 1.90, 2.93, 1.96, (5.60), 1.97, 2.18, 1.74, 2.48 = 2.14



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 2.87 F' U F' U F R2 F2 U
2. 1.60 F U2 R F' U' R2 F U2 F R'
3. 1.82 U2 F2 R F' R F' R U R
4. (1.21) U R2 U R' U2 F' R2 F' U'
5. 1.90 U' R F' U F' U R' F2 R' U'
6. 2.93 U F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U2
7. 1.96 U R' U F' R' U R' F U2
8. (5.60) F' U' R2 U F' R2 F' R2 U2
9. 1.97 U' R F' R U2 F' U R F2
10. 2.18 F' R' F2 U F R2 F U' F2
11. 1.74 R' U' R2 F R F' R2 U2 R'
12. 2.48 R F R U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2



What is UWR?


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 1, 2012)

UWR ao12 is 1.75 by Bill Wang => http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 1, 2012)

Um, I think he means ao12 for sim.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 1, 2012)

New PBs for 4x4 Avg 50, Avg 12, Avg 5, Single, was aiming for 100 but fingers went purple.

1:20.06, 1:03.54, 1:20.97, 1:27.21, 1:15.96, 1:19.84, 1:17.46, 1:15.05, 1:09.99, 1:27.07, 1:28.37, 1:06.99, 1:17.93, 1:12.02, 1:04.84, 1:18.03, 1:15.45, 1:03.64, 1:14.79, 58.18, 57.81, 1:14.84, 1:14.82, 1:12.21, 1:02.03, 1:09.11, 1:02.82, 1:14.59, 50.40, 1:09.81, 1:09.65, 1:09.18, 1:05.69, 1:13.40, 1:16.33, 1:14.23, 1:18.82, 1:14.91, 1:16.14, 1:17.06, 1:08.52, 1:08.92, 1:17.81, 1:10.40, 1:20.08, 1:16.50, 1:10.75, 1:10.97, 1:13.78, 1:11.72

number of times: 50/50
best time: 50.40
worst time: 1:28.37

current avg5: 1:12.16 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 1:04.65 (σ = 3.88)

current avg12: 1:13.41 (σ = 3.25)
best avg12: 1:07.00 (σ = 6.89)

session avg: 1:12.76 (σ = 5.05)
session mean: 1:12.61


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> I know Bodor has a 7:56.03 on video.


Did he start with a solved 8x8x8?  I'm talking about 2x2-8x8 relay - the best time I could expect to see is somewhere around 13 minutes.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 1, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Did he start with a solved 8x8x8?  I'm talking about 2x2-8x8 relay - the best time I could expect to see is somewhere around 13 minutes.



Ops, my bad, i unsterstood UWR for Gigaminx


----------



## Tj2OY (Jul 1, 2012)

Oppsss!! kinda late but finally sub 20 new PB : 19.42 or 19.xx


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought I'd try to do a Mean of 1000 in 3x3, and I could "kill two birds with one stone" by using my new Witlong (it needs some breaking-in, hopefully, that'll make it better). So today I've done the first 500 solves. I don't know if I'll be able to do another 500 tomorrow, but anyway, here are the results for today:
Single: 8.50
Ao5: 9.84 (PB, first time got an Sub-10 Ao5 in my life)
Ao12: 11.11
Mo100: 12.67
Mo500: 12.79


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've done 1.70.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 1, 2012)

1:08.31 Mega average of 5 PB. First sub-1:10.

Best average of 5: 68.31
75-79 - 74.40 65.73 64.79 (79.64) (64.67)


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 1, 2012)

My first sub-20 average of 5.

19.64,(21.44),19.94,19.94,(16.71)


----------



## uvafan (Jul 1, 2012)

23.65, 20.81, 19.19, 23.85, 18.13, 17.75, 17.43, 20.20, (25.57), (17.00), 19.24, 19.31 = 19.96

I win, Ickathu.   Good luck getting to sub20 soon.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 1, 2012)

YEEESSSSS

19.64, 19.13, 16.98, (24.53), 17.92, 17.59, 21.32, 19.48, 17.58, 21.73, (16.18), 21.68

Avg (10/12): 19.31


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 2, 2012)

7.94 PLL skip Woohoo!

R2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 B L2 R2 U' B L2 U' F' L2 R' D R



Spoiler



z y' //Inspection
U2 R' F // Red Cross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // F2L-1
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' y' L U' L' // F2L-2
U R' U' R y L' U' L // F2L-3
R U' R' U F' U F // F2L-4
U' r' U2 R U R' U r U2 //LL



First Sub-8 get!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

16.41 AO 12


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

45.44 OH PB Roux


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

11.01 avg5 with a counting sub-10?

13.44 avg100, I'm now 1.23 seconds slower than Felix.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

Good Session 

16.91, 20.32, 14.63, 13.94, 12.40, 19.84, 16.25, 13.20, 15.62, 14.62, 16.57, 15.20, 17.46, 19.17, 16.30, 15.43, 16.48, 19.11, 14.48, 15.68, 15.92, 15.83, 13.47, 18.27, 18.59, 19.15, 15.93, 20.27

number of times: 28/28
best time: 12.40
worst time: 20.32

current avg5: 18.67 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 14.46 (σ = 1.59)

current avg12: 16.94 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 15.67 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 16.45 (σ = 1.78)
session mean: 16.47


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 2, 2012)

1:34.27 4x4 OH.

What's UWR?


----------



## Julian (Jul 2, 2012)

Smashed my 4x4 PB of 41.59.


Spoiler



41.58


----------



## Selkie (Jul 2, 2012)

First solve on receipt of my new SS 7x7, *7:54.44*, about a minute shaved off single pb.

Wonder if with enough practice I could make average cut at Weston-Super-Mare Open comp in 12 days time!?

_Edit:_ As if trying to make 5x5, 6x6 and SQ1 average cuts isn't going to be work enough!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2012)

so yeah gt my ss 7x7 like a week ago and before i got it i did an avg with my vcube and got 8:20 which i considered good my avg with my ss7x7 is 7:15 and jst got a pb of 6:07


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 2, 2012)

Shengshou 7x7s sound amazing


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Shengshou 7x7s sound amazing



They are. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Shengshou 7x7s sound amazing



they are got a 6:25 mean of 3 just now


----------



## Winston (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been practicing 3x3 since my exams have just ended. Good Average of 12 by my standards, considering I haven't been cubing much since last year. 

Statistics for 07-02-2012 21:43:04

Average: 12.90
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 11.12
Worst Time: 16.08

Individual Times:
1. 11.57 B2 D2 R' B' F R2 B' D' L' D' U' B' F L2 B L R D U B' F D U F R2
2. 12.81 L' U F2 L R D U' R2 D2 B D' U2 B' F U' F' R2 B' U' F L2 F' U2 B' L
3. 12.38 D2 U' B F' R' D U2 L D2 B2 L U' B U2 B' F D L' D' L2 B F' R2 U' R2
4. 13.94 U2 R F R' B' F2 R' B2 F' L R2 B F' L F2 L R2 B F R B2 F D' F R
5. 13.04 L2 B' F U B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R B D B L' D2 L B F R' U F'
6. 12.70 D' L2 D U' B F R2 D' R U L' R B' D2 U R' D2 L2 R' U' L2 R' B' F D'
7. 12.54 F' U B F2 L' R F L' R' B D2 U2 R B F2 D B' R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R' D'
8. 14.42 D' B F L R B2 F L' R' F2 D2 B' L' U2 B2 D U B F L' B' F D' R' B
9. (16.08) B2 F2 D' L F2 D2 F' D2 U B' F L2 U' F' U2 B2 L D2 L2 R2 D U B2 U R2
10. (11.12) D2 R' B' F' L R2 B' U2 L R' F2 U2 R2 D2 B F2 U' R' F2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2
11. 14.13 L' D' U2 F' L U2 F2 L R' B' F2 D U B' F R2 B D U' B' F' L2 R F2 U
12. 11.48 D' B2 F2 U B' F2 D2 U' F' R' F D2 U2 F L R2 B' D2 U2 R' F' L2 B' L U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Shengshou 7x7s sound amazing



Yeah, my average went from 6:20 on my V cube to 5:30 on my Shengshou. My V cube PB single is 5:30, and now I've got 2 sub 5s on my Shengshou.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 2, 2012)

number of times: 99/100
best time: 33.50
worst time: 49.85

current avg5: 39.19 (σ = 1.68)
best avg5: 36.28 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 39.02 (σ = 2.67)
best avg12: *38.47* (σ = 2.18)

current avg100: 40.55 (σ = 3.10)
best avg100: 40.55 (σ = 3.10)



Spoiler



39.12, 40.43, 35.36, 39.17, 41.46, 37.75, 39.24, 38.99, 44.42, 41.21, 36.52, 34.28, 44.17, 39.77, 44.10, 37.78, 48.62, 44.68, 38.38, 40.96, 38.79, (DNF(31.64)), 37.57, 40.39, 38.37, (33.50), 38.70, 44.07, 39.04, 39.60, 40.82, 40.23, 42.78, 44.85, 45.96, 43.43, 46.63, 45.79, 41.44, 43.92, 42.13, 36.47, 36.93, 37.38, 38.83, 38.80, 41.82, 35.81, 39.76, 40.21, 42.22, 40.57, 43.18, 40.06, 38.64, 42.30, 43.24, 37.59, 43.68, 42.79, 36.01, 38.53, 37.93, 49.85, 41.20, 41.92, 42.30, 40.01, 43.49, 39.28, 45.23, 37.63, 36.99, 41.29, 38.62, 40.45, 42.11, 41.99, 39.76, 47.29, 39.79, 41.54, 42.42, 41.83, 36.94, 38.10, *39.16, 39.02, 38.22, 35.39, 40.64, 43.36, 42.55, 35.87, 36.01, 40.45, 36.02, 36.82, 40.30, 46.15*

Scrambles


Spoiler



1. 39.12 L2 D2 u2 r2 U' r' D' F B' f2 r' B' f' L' B U' u' f' F2 D' f2 r' f' B2 L2 R2 D U' r D u2 f2 R' f2 D' F2 D' R f' u' 
2. 40.43 f2 B' r R2 U' F2 L D' B2 f L F' U2 L U2 R u' B2 R F B r L' R D' u' F B2 L' r2 U2 B u' f r2 F2 B' R2 f2 L' 
3. 35.36 f' U2 f' L2 F' L' R2 U' L2 D' u2 F R2 L u U2 R2 r B f' r' L U D F' U' F f2 R2 r' U' D' u F L' f' u2 D' F2 L 
4. 39.17 u U' L2 F2 u' R2 F2 B2 f' R2 F2 L D' B' D u L' r R2 F2 f u2 D2 r2 B F' r2 F2 R2 u' f U' F' R2 F' B D' L' R2 F' 
5. 41.46 F L' U' L B2 R' r' D' U L' R2 r B2 D' L' D f' D' U2 u' B2 r' L' U f D' u2 R' f2 B F' U2 u R' L' r u R D2 R' 
6. 37.75 R D' U u2 f B L2 D2 U2 r' R2 F' f D2 B2 f D2 B2 u' U L U L B' D' F' r' R L' D' r' F' B U2 F D' R' u' R U2 
7. 39.24 F2 D' F U r D' u f2 F2 R' U' D2 F L' u' B2 f' R2 B L2 B f' r' u' r' u2 r' f U' f U2 F U' B2 U2 f2 D B' U2 L 
8. 38.99 D u2 r2 u L2 F L R2 u r U B u' U2 L' u' U' R D U' f2 B2 L' f' B' U' L u2 L' f B2 F D2 U2 r D' U' f' r R 
9. 44.42 U2 F2 U r B' D B2 u' r2 F' f2 r2 D' L2 B U' u2 B' u F2 u' U F f' R B' f' R r u' U2 D2 r f2 D2 u2 f2 L u2 U' 
10. 41.21 L2 u2 R u2 U R' B2 f2 D2 L U f' D' F' L' f2 r2 f' u2 D2 B u2 D r' f' U' L' F2 D' f R' r' D' B2 f' r' D' r2 f2 L' 
11. 36.52 B2 L2 r D B F D r' u2 L R D' r L' U' D' r f u' r2 U F2 B' R2 f2 U' f' L' r2 f' r' B' u' D' B R F2 L' U2 D 
12. 34.28 f L' u' D' F' L F f U' u B U B' f U' D F r2 f R u2 R2 r U F' R' f' r2 L D2 B2 F2 f r' B U r F' r' D 
13. 44.17 D u' f2 R' B2 U B' R u2 r2 U' u2 D r u2 U L2 U2 f R B2 R2 r2 f' B' r f U' R2 f' D2 r' u2 f B F2 L2 U2 R2 f 
14. 39.77 r2 U2 L' R' F' D B' u U D F D' u R2 f R2 F' u2 B u L2 r2 f' U r2 L2 B r2 R2 u R u2 r' R' B' r D L2 u f2 
15. 44.10 L r' f2 L' f2 R2 r2 F2 D F' U' B2 L' U' f2 F' L r' R D' F f R r D2 r R F D' U2 r2 U' r L R D2 F u D2 L 
16. 37.78 L2 R B u' U2 B2 L2 B2 f R U2 L' B' L2 f' D' r' L' B u L2 R2 r' B D2 R2 L r' B2 u2 F2 U2 F2 u' D L' U2 F' u r' 
17. 48.62 L' D2 R2 r2 L u F' R u2 D' L R D' u' B U u' D' L2 f B' r2 f2 F L' F2 L F R' D2 r2 R' U' r L' B F2 f2 r2 R 
18. 44.68 r D' u2 B' R' D U2 f2 u' D' f B U2 F u F2 u2 L' U2 F R L B f L f' L' B2 U D' r D2 F2 U D2 L R2 r U B 
19. 38.38 U D2 R2 f F' L2 r2 D f2 F2 R' U R2 D2 F D2 R2 U' B' D2 B2 L U u L2 F2 R2 u2 r L D' L2 R' D2 u2 L2 D F U' f 
20. 40.96 R2 B D2 R U D f' L2 f r2 L2 D' f' L' F' u r' L u2 F U' f R' D2 f' U B' u' f' F' R' F2 R' r' U2 r D F' u' R' 
21. 38.79 D' u' U B2 r' u r D u U R D2 f r' U R U F2 u2 L' F' U2 u B' U' B2 R B F L2 F f2 L' R2 D L' r' U' u' F' 
22. (DNF) f2 B u2 f2 L U R' f r2 u F2 L' u2 f L' F L U' L' R f2 L2 u' R2 L' D2 L r' U2 D' u r2 R u r2 F' u2 F' B u' 
23. 37.57 L' r2 D2 F2 U D r' U' B R2 F2 r2 f2 U2 L' D2 R' f2 U2 B D2 f2 u2 f R' r D' r B f2 R2 u' L' u' U F2 D' f L' B2 
24. 40.39 u F' B u F' L u' U r F D' R' f2 L2 R' D' B' D U' F2 U f F U2 R2 F R2 f2 r2 L R2 B' U2 B' L2 R' F L2 r f' 
25. 38.37 F2 R2 D2 B F' R f2 U' u2 F' R2 u2 r2 f2 r B u' r2 B2 R2 u2 R u' R2 F B D2 u R2 B' u2 R U' u' F2 U2 F2 L2 R u2 
26. (33.50) u' U F2 r2 L2 D' R2 u L2 B u' L R' f r2 U D2 B2 r R' f' u' R2 F2 D2 f2 r2 u2 F' L2 f' r2 L2 U' u' L2 r R2 U2 f' 
27. 38.70 D' B2 r U R2 U2 r U2 L2 F R2 F D L' D R2 f' F r2 D' U F' B2 u2 r2 u f2 L' R' f' L' D L2 u L' U2 D' R2 F2 u2 
28. 44.07 U u R' B2 U R2 B' L2 f2 F' r' U' F f R f' u' f2 B2 R2 f2 R u R u2 f r R' u2 r2 D' R f r' U r' D2 r2 U' D' 
29. 39.04 u2 f D u' F U' L2 D2 f2 R F R' f L u r' B R2 B2 U' f B2 r U' u R' F2 L2 U B' R2 F2 U2 f2 u2 F2 L' D' U L2 
30. 39.60 L B2 L' r' R f' r2 U' D L' R U r2 F' r' B2 r' B L D u2 r' R L u2 f' u2 R U2 R B' f' D' F2 L U D r2 L' D2 
31. 40.82 F' R2 u2 D' F2 r f' R r D B' f2 u f u r' u' r2 R F2 u2 B D L2 f2 F U' u2 R' D2 f' D2 u2 L2 U2 f F R f2 B' 
32. 40.23 u U' R L2 U2 F2 R u D2 f2 F R' B' F2 u2 L' U F2 f2 B u2 B U B D f2 F r U' D2 B' U L' B' r' D' L f2 F D' 
33. 42.78 U2 B2 R' L' B' L' u2 f' L2 u2 D U2 r D2 R r' D' B' r2 u L B F' u' D' U2 f F r2 D2 B L B' f' D f2 B' D f2 r' 
34. 44.85 L r' F D2 F2 r R D u2 r B' L2 B2 U2 R' L' f U2 D f' u2 R2 B' L' B' L' R2 F' L' U2 B2 U R D' U2 R u D B r2 
35. 45.96 D2 r' f2 B' D' F2 D u2 U L D2 u' U2 B2 D2 f2 F B L' r2 B L2 D2 u r2 D2 U2 B F2 D R2 f2 U' F L' D2 L2 R2 r2 f' 
36. 43.43 U2 B2 D' F' B L F' B2 r' f B r' u L' D2 F U2 u2 F' u' B2 u L D u2 B' f F2 R F' D2 U' u' F2 U' u D2 R' B2 f2 
37. 46.63 U B2 r2 f2 D f' u R2 f U2 B' D' f' L B r2 B' D2 F U2 r2 L D' R' B2 u' F' u2 B f2 R' r2 F R' r L D' U F U 
38. 45.79 B2 U2 B' R2 f2 F R f2 U2 D u2 R r' U' D2 L r' U' R2 B F u' B2 R' U L U' L f2 B' U' L F2 f2 R B2 F' u' U B2 
39. 41.44 u2 B F r f' R B D L2 B2 R' F' f' L D L' r' R2 u' r' f u' R2 B' F L D B' U2 u2 B2 u2 L' D2 B' r' U F r' F' 
40. 43.92 B u' r' U' B' u B2 L2 B2 f2 R2 F' D F B' L r2 u' r2 R' F' L' r2 D2 L2 R2 f' B' R' D F' u2 F' u F' L' f2 F2 L B 
41. 42.13 R' U B R F2 D2 L D2 L' u F' r' D2 U f' D2 R f2 R' D' r2 u2 R2 L2 U' f' R2 U' f2 L2 B u' B2 L' R2 F' R2 u' R2 F2 
42. 36.47 U' B' f' R' L' U2 F' L' D2 u L2 D' B' R' U' R2 U' F' f U R' B' F2 f r f2 D2 L2 f L2 D B' R2 B2 F u' R' u2 U2 r 
43. 36.93 F2 u2 F D r2 F2 B' L2 r2 u L2 B' D2 R L' B2 r L' u' R' f' F u2 U F2 L F2 U' F2 L2 D2 u f L r D' L2 u2 U' r 
44. 37.38 f2 U2 F D F2 r L' U2 F' L2 U2 B u' B2 L' r B' F2 f R L2 f D U' r' L' F2 u' U2 D' L2 B' U D2 B' u' f2 L D' F' 
45. 38.83 r' L2 f2 B2 r2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L u' B' u U2 f' r U' F u L' r' R2 F B u' R u' U2 L F L' B2 r F R2 r 
46. 38.80 L U2 f' L R' U u f D' U' L' R r' U' F2 R D' f' F' u' U' D B u D R2 r2 B2 U L2 R' U' B' f' r L' f D R' f 
47. 41.82 D2 L U' u f2 r2 u' r' B' L' U2 F2 R' D' u' R f' R U u2 f' R U L2 F2 B2 L F2 B2 f2 D2 U2 L' u2 U' D2 B' r2 L D' 
48. 35.81 L2 U2 f2 L' B D' f' r' L R D r F D' L2 B r' U' F f2 u F2 L2 B2 f2 D2 F L2 D U f B2 r u r' u' U L D2 B' 
49. 39.76 R L F' f2 r D2 L r R F' R2 r' D2 F2 R' r L' D B' R' D2 B' U2 u2 D L2 f F' r' D2 U' L f' R r' D2 f2 r2 f R 
50. 40.21 L' U2 u2 R2 r' D2 r F R2 f R2 F r L U' L' U2 R2 u2 F' B' u2 r u' L' f L' f r' F2 r' U B2 U2 u2 F' D' B' F f2 
51. 42.22 R' f2 L2 B' U L' F' B' L' u2 R' F L' F U u2 L u' U L R2 F D' L' u r' B' L2 u2 f B2 r' F2 f2 B2 r L2 R F f2 
52. 40.57 D2 F' f r' u2 B2 L2 r2 U' r L D' U B u' r2 u' U f' F' u' D R F2 R2 L' u F' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F' L' f U2 F2 B r2 
53. 43.18 F L2 U r2 U2 r' f' F' D2 F f' L2 r u F2 D R2 B2 R f' R' B2 L2 B U r u F' L' f2 R2 F' f2 R' B' F2 R' f L B 
54. 40.06 u' r2 B2 U' D' B' L U' B' L2 B F f2 r L' B u r2 D2 f' D' U L2 r R' f R' B U' u2 L u2 B2 r' U B2 U2 R L2 F2 
55. 38.64 f2 u2 R2 r L2 B' r f2 B2 r2 U' r' D L2 R2 B U2 R' L r f2 F r u' U2 B2 R' f' u2 L' B R2 U2 u2 F2 B r R' u r' 
56. 42.30 r f2 F2 L U' u' r' B R u R2 r f u B D r' L2 F2 U u' R D2 L' B2 f U2 L B L' D2 R2 B2 F' r B' r' L u D 
57. 43.24 B' U2 L f u' D2 r2 F' u' r B' D' B L2 f2 u B R f' L' B2 f F2 u B' L F D' r L U' D' R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F 
58. 37.59 L' B2 r R' f' D' U2 L2 f F2 U' F f2 L r' B2 D' R' f2 R' L D2 R' D r2 F' R u F' R2 f2 u2 f2 u' r L F2 f' r' U2 
59. 43.68 f F U2 B2 f r f' u2 F2 u' f' B' L U L r f U D2 r' L' f L' F2 f' u R2 U2 L F2 L f' F' r' f' R U' f' R2 f' 
60. 42.79 B2 D' B' u' R F D2 r2 D2 U' L U' F2 f' r' F U2 B2 L' D L' f2 L R2 B2 u2 D' f' U2 f2 L B2 u' U' F u' F2 R2 r' L2 
61. 36.01 u L' U' R2 L f L' D2 B F' f2 U D' r F' L r F U D2 F B U' D' R' F D2 R u2 D f F R B2 F r2 u' r' R' D 
62. 38.53 r2 L' U B' u r2 L F' f' u' U2 B' D' f B r f D2 R2 f2 B D2 r f r' F' u2 U' f r2 U' B' F2 U2 B2 u L F u2 r' 
63. 37.93 U' r2 u2 R2 L2 B' U' r L R' B2 F R' U r' U2 D2 r' D L2 r2 F' L B R L2 F' B r' B u' U2 R r F2 u2 F' f' L f 
64. 49.85 R B2 u2 F L2 B' L2 u B F' D2 f2 R2 D L2 B2 L F' R U2 L' f2 u2 U B' f2 R2 B u' F r2 U' R' B' f' R2 U L D' B 
65. 41.20 r U2 f' r' L' U L' u' U' B2 u B2 r2 U2 B2 F2 r f' D U2 u F' u' B2 L2 B2 r2 B2 L B u' L' B2 F2 u' D2 r B2 F' U' 
66. 41.92 D' F' r2 L2 f' F R2 L2 D' U2 L F2 U2 u2 F2 B' u' F' D' r F' R' f2 L D' f2 r2 u F' r B' F f2 R L2 u2 f B2 D2 r 
67. 42.30 F r R D2 L2 F2 r u' f' R' L D R' B f' F D2 u2 U B2 D U2 u2 r' D' L' u R B2 F R' F' f2 U F' L f2 D B2 U 
68. 40.01 u R f' L r D2 L' B' L r2 F2 D F' U r' R2 F2 D' U2 F f2 D2 L f' B2 R D u' r2 B2 r2 R U r2 f' u' B' D' B2 r' 
69. 43.49 D' F' L R' F' L' D2 B D2 R2 F R2 D f' r' D2 u' B2 f2 F2 r F2 R u f' D r D' U2 L2 B' f' F U2 L D2 u R' f' B2 
70. 39.28 B' u F2 D2 F' f' B2 r' L F' D2 L' U2 L f' R u2 f2 u2 r2 L2 R U2 u F' U u2 B2 F' L2 R U F u2 f2 U2 f B2 D' u2 
71. 45.23 B L r U' u B' D' u' L D r2 U D2 F' u2 R2 f2 r' D2 L' D2 r' F' R r' F' L2 r' B2 u' f U2 D R' D' B2 L2 f2 F' R2 
72. 37.63 D2 U f2 D R' D2 r D r D2 f2 r' B' U F' L2 u2 F D f U D2 F R' U F2 r U2 f2 L' f2 D2 B f2 L2 r B U f' u' 
73. 36.99 u R2 U r2 u R u' f2 u' B u' R' r D r2 D' F D U2 L2 D u2 L F U' L' D' L' f B r R2 L' D' L2 r F2 D2 u' B' 
74. 41.29 F L' f' F R2 U2 F D F' D' B L D2 u R F2 f r2 L U2 r f' u2 U2 L U' f R2 U F' U B' u D2 U F2 u2 B' r u' 
75. 38.62 D' r' D' F' f U' F' u' B2 D B' L' f r' f L F2 L R B' R2 U2 B F L r' U2 B2 r2 F2 L F' R' r L' f R' f U F 
76. 40.45 U B2 F' f L2 r' B2 R' L' f2 L2 u2 F' R' U2 r L R D' F2 D' r u2 U2 R U2 r2 f' R U f U' r' u' B' L' U' u R2 r 
77. 42.11 L r' D f F2 U u2 f2 L' f2 r' D' r' f' U R2 r2 D f2 R u2 f2 u R2 f R2 U' D u2 R F R' U2 u B' f2 F2 L' f' U 
78. 41.99 U' B' U' r2 F D2 U F f' u' R f2 L' F B' D2 F L' r' F U' r2 F D L r2 D2 U R' D' L2 D L r2 D' R' r' L2 D' F2 
79. 39.76 L' u2 D' r u2 f2 L2 F' u r R u2 B' F' U2 B' R' F2 f u' L u r U2 D f2 B' U' F' B' D' R B U' f R' B' F2 U2 D' 
80. 47.29 R2 B' R2 L r' U2 R B2 R r f2 r2 B2 D u' U R2 F B2 U' R U' f2 F' u2 R F2 f' B' R2 f' B2 r2 f2 R2 L2 B f2 F L 
81. 39.79 L2 B2 R r' F D' L r2 D2 L' u' U' B L' U R2 r' F2 U r' u D2 f2 r' L' F' B' r' D B' u' B2 D B' D u2 R L r' u 
82. 41.54 U2 B2 R L' f2 r D u2 L2 F2 r2 u U' B' r2 f L' B U' f' R' u' r2 f' U2 F' r u2 r2 u R r u F' r2 U2 r' B' r2 R2 
83. 42.42 U' B2 L' R B' R' U2 u2 r' B2 f U2 L D U2 F2 B' r F2 R2 L2 f2 r' F B2 f' L R' U' B' L U2 F B2 r2 L U F' D2 r 
84. 41.83 r2 u2 R2 B2 r' U' F2 R B' F U u2 f U2 L' u' F B f2 u2 L2 D' B U B' U D L2 F' r D2 f B2 F2 D B' F' u' F f 
85. 36.94 B D U F R' B2 D r2 L2 R2 B2 f R' r2 u' U2 B f D f2 R2 F' L' B2 L' B2 R' U u' f' B' D2 F f' R' r2 B2 L' f B' 
86. 38.10 L2 F2 R' u F U2 B F2 u D r' F2 D' r2 R U' D B' U2 f R2 B' R F2 U2 R r' F D r' u' B2 u' D2 R U F' R f2 F2 
87. 39.16 D f2 B' F2 L' r2 D' r2 D2 L' f2 r2 R' u2 D U' r' B' F2 U' R f' D' f R L2 f B2 D' u2 R' F2 r2 D2 U R2 L B r' f' 
88. 39.02 f' D' f D' R U r2 D' U2 B' f' r' f2 F2 U2 u' r' F u f2 F' D L2 D' r2 U' D2 f' r R B r' R' f2 u' U D2 F D F' 
89. 38.22 B u' B2 D2 L f' r' f r D f D F u2 D' U2 B' R2 F2 R' r u2 U' B' u' R' L' F L' D' u' B2 r B' f D R U' B2 L 
90. 35.39 F' u' L' f F B' D u' R' u' R r D' U2 f' u2 R L f R f' B D L2 f2 L2 r2 u r D U' R r B R2 u' D F R f' 
91. 40.64 f U f2 D2 f' B2 L u' R2 r' u2 R U' F R2 u2 D' U' L' U D' R2 D f u2 B U F U D2 r2 F B' R2 U' L U2 B f L2 
92. 43.36 F' r B' R' U2 L2 D f2 R U2 f' R' L2 D' U F' L' B' L' f2 U' D B' u' L' r2 u U2 D' L' R' F' D2 R f B' u r2 L u' 
93. 42.55 r f2 U r L' U' u2 f' u2 L u2 f L2 f D' F L f D2 f' L B2 f u2 U R' B f2 u D' B R' L U f' R u2 r R2 L 
94. 35.87 U2 B' f F2 u D r U2 L U r f2 F u f' B L' B' u R' f2 u' f' L B2 L2 B2 u D' F D2 B' L u' U2 L2 D U u B2 
95. 36.01 f u2 R' U2 R2 D2 U u F u' D2 U2 f2 U f D2 f2 r2 D2 f2 B2 U2 B' D B f u2 U2 F' r2 L U L2 r2 u2 R' f U B2 r2 
96. 40.45 F U' F' R' u f2 D' F' R U2 R' D' R D2 u B D' L r U' R u2 r2 F' R2 U2 B2 L' r2 U u2 F' u' F R2 L' f' R L D2 
97. 36.02 L2 f D L2 D2 r u2 r2 F2 B' r' f r' R B2 F' f2 L2 F' B u' f' D2 u L2 R2 D B D' r' u2 U2 D' R2 B f' R B' D2 F' 
98. 36.82 D' F2 U2 f F' D' B2 f u' U' f' U f2 B r' U' R F r2 B' U F L' r F f L2 f F' B' r2 U' R B' f D L U2 u2 f2 
99. 40.30 f u2 L2 r' B' u2 r' D r2 D2 u2 F u' D f' D' L R' B2 L2 D2 F2 u' D L D2 F D2 u' B2 U r2 L D' u' L' r2 U R F 
100. 46.15 f' L2 F' R2 F' u2 r' L' R u f' F2 r2 f R' L' f' r D' U2 r' f' B2 R' f r' B2 u R L' U2 F U2 r2 f u2 F2 u' F2 R'






Feels so good


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 2, 2012)

*Megaminx:*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:52.63
worst time: 3:43.81

current avg5: 3:08.62 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 3:00.78 (σ = 7.42)

current avg12: 3:07.09 (σ = 11.30)
best avg12: 3:07.09 (σ = 11.30)

session avg: 3:07.09 (σ = 11.30)
session mean: 3:08.94


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 2, 2012)

calm turning
current avg100: 15.60 (σ = 1.52)


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 2, 2012)

Just did an Average of 5 on the 3x3x3 and got a new PB. It was almost two seconds better then my old PB.
*24.78* :25.56 (27.30) 24.75 24.03 (22.19)
Non of the solves was lucky.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 2, 2012)

sub 20 average of 100 .

Think this is a first. average was 19.06. Faztest was 13.03 slowest was 25.00, Hooray for Consistency.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2012)

17.05, 21.15, 25.33, 16.52, 17.18, 17.02, 19.69, 13.95, 15.87, 19.48, 14.27, 16.72 = 17.50!!!!!!
Last 5 make a 15.62 avg5!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 2, 2012)

2-4 relay in 1:14


----------



## timeless (Jul 2, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5x5 single pb - first sub 3, 60-70-46
5. (2:56.77) d b2 d' b' F' U2 f2 F b2 L2 f' u' d r2 u' D' r' L D2 f' b R' l' b B l' r' R' d2 R L l' B2 U' r2 f D f' r' R b' L' B2 f2 d D2 F' B' L R' F2 D2 f2 L U D L' l' b D


----------



## soup (Jul 2, 2012)

New best for 8*8*8; 1079.47s. See here


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 2, 2012)

I won a competition  http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LaMontagneOpen2012

Sad news is I lost my record for most 2nd/3rd place finishes without ever getting a win. But that's okay.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 2, 2012)

PB!!!!! 

Average of 12: 9.84 
1. (8.28) B' L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' R F' U' B2 U' B' D' F2 U' B2
2. 10.98 R2 U2 L2 F U2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B F2 D R' B2 D R' B F'
3. 10.34 U R2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R B D F' L' D' R B2 U' R U'
4. 10.16 B D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L F' L2 B' D R U' F' L U2
5. 9.86 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B F D2 U2 F L2 R U' L2 D2 R' F2 L' D' F L2
6. 9.09 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 B' D F L D2 R2 B R' F2 U
7. 9.05 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F' R B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R D
8. 10.77 L R F2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 B R' D' L' B F D U2 F2 L'
9. 9.27 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D' B' D L' D2 B2 D' B' L2 R'
10. (11.21) L2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D L F L B R F2 L D2 U' B'
11. 8.74 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D R' D' F' U F D R2 B L' F
12. 10.11 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 L' F2 D F' R2 D R' B' R


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2012)

47.520 Feet single 
B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B2 R F' U2 R F R2 U' R U

Reconstruction:
z' y x'
R' U2 L2 x D2
z U R' U2 R U
z' R U2 R2 U' R
z R2 U R' U' R2 U R U'
z' R' L x U R L' x' U2 R' L x U R L'

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=z_y_x-
R-...D2_U2_F-_U2_F-_L2_R2_B2_R_F-_U2_R_F_R2_U-_R_U

Stats:
41etm/47.52 = 0.86 tps
33htm/47.52 = 0.69 tps
LOL tps


----------



## qqwref (Jul 3, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I won a competition  http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LaMontagneOpen2012
> 
> Sad news is I lost my record for most 2nd/3rd place finishes without ever getting a win. But that's okay.


Grats! You're faster than I remember.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 3, 2012)

Yesterday, 200 Pyra solves, PB average of 100, 6.80 . No other PBs though. Was planning to continue but my computer crashed and I lost all the times. This happened last time I did over ~150 solves in one session


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 3, 2012)

7x7 PB average of 5, 5:43.14
5:36.68, 5:54.06, (6:26.37), (5:35.69), 5:38.69

Megaminx average of 5, 2:00.52.
1:54.16, 2:11.61, (2:13.62), (1:52.34), 1:55.80



Spoiler: Records



4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx


----------



## KCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

Today I broke my PB avg of 100 by .44, i was on a roll for these solves
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.88
worst time: 16.94

current avg5: 11.83 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 10.56 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 11.53 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 11.26 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 11.96 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 11.96 (σ = 0.93)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 3, 2012)

39.30 PB 4x4 single, finally sub40 


Spoiler: Scramble



R L2 B' F U' Fw R2 D' B U D F B Uw R' Fw2 D' L Rw' U Fw L2 Uw' L2 F2 D2 L' F D Fw2 D L2 Rw' Fw2 R' Rw2 B' Rw' U D


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 3, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Today I broke my PB avg of 100 by .44, i was on a roll for these solves
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 8.88
> worst time: 16.94
> ...



Dang, Kevin. You're a second and a half faster than me 0_o


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

The entire two years I've been cubing, I've always used M-slice edge pairing for bigcubes. Well, after large amounts of experimenting with different edge pairing methods for Yau 4x4, I (very hesitantly) decided I was going to start using E-slice 323 pairing for 4x4. For the first couple days of practice, it was one of the most difficult things I've ever done. At the start of today, I was averaging roughly 1:00 with this method. After 75 solves today, I finally reached this with E-slice pairing:

48.79, 49.02, (1:00.84), 48.73, 57.61, 52.60, (46.17), 54.19, 52.24, 54.56, 52.09, 56.38 = 52.62

and a separate 48.10 avg5

Hopefully it should only be a few days before I can start setting PB's with this edge pairing method.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 3, 2012)

First sub-5:00 feet solve


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 3, 2012)

MBLD 2/2 8:00.43.....

Edit: 3BLD PB : 2:06.64
Easy edges B U2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' B F2 D2 R2 D' L F' L F2


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jul 3, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> MBLD 2/2 8:00.43.....
> 
> Edit: 3BLD PB : 2:06.64
> Easy edges B U2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' B F2 D2 R2 D' L F' L F2



Niceeeee. Belum dapat 4bld success yet?


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 3, 2012)

New PB single with my slowest pll. I couldn't hardly believe the timer when I stopped it, I was stunned.

14.11 seconds:

B2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 R2 D L2 B R U2 B2 D' F' L' R' F2 U' F' 

y2 U D L F' D
U F U' F'
R U' R' y R' U' R
U' R U R' d R' U' R
U R U R' U' F' U' F
U r U R' U R U2 r'
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U'

53 htm / 14.11s = 3.8 tps


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 3, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Niceeeee. Belum dapat 4bld success yet?



soon soon, taking break, this result were the results after 1 week break due to 4bld practice. Still 3bld rocks


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 3, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.57
worst time: 26.44

current avg5: 4.71 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 3.62 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 4.99 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 4.08 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 4.89 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 5.26

4.16, 3.51, 4.80, 5.28, 2.34, 9.51, 2.98, 6.37, 3.63, 5.32, 1.57, 5.36, 9.83, 5.39, 4.77, 5.91, 3.46, 4.32, 5.01, 3.55, 26.44, 8.18, 3.17, 3.17, 6.30, 3.20, 4.48, 3.83, 4.00, 3.92, 4.02, 3.85, 5.49, 4.85, 7.33, 3.62, 4.37, 4.16, 5.12, 3.95, 3.87, 2.66, 6.53, 7.90, 4.90, 5.34+, 3.71, 5.09, 8.94, 3.46

PB avg5 and 12  Nice single too. First session with my awesome Wittwo 2x2


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 3, 2012)

Clock

*UWR Ao5* : (5.70), 5.28, 5.25, (5.12), 5.40 = *5.31*

*UWR Ao12* : 5.61, 6.33, 5.41, (6.96), 5.70, 5.28, 5.25, (5.12), 5.40, 6.16, 6.66, 5.42 = *5.72*

*UWR Ao100* : *6.45*

6.24, 6.96, 7.70, 6.95, 7.24, 7.48, 7.42, 6.95, (8.31), 5.89, 7.71, 5.39, 6.88, (8.33), 6.10, 6.44, 7.39, 6.88, 6.59, 6.70, 5.55, 5.89, 6.35, 6.50, 7.85, 6.47, 6.33, 6.07, 7.99, (9.10), 6.89, 5.61, 6.33, 5.41, 6.96, 5.70, 5.28, 5.25, (5.12), 5.40, 6.16, 6.66, 5.42, 6.73, 5.58, 5.85, 6.12, 6.12, 6.49, 6.00, 5.71, 7.52, 7.62, 6.66, (5.13), 5.26, (4.90), 5.69, 6.72, 6.32, 6.77, 6.10, 5.57, (8.25), 6.52, 5.54, 6.19, (8.23), 6.06, 6.74, 8.04, 5.89, 6.69, 7.70, 6.16, 5.71, 6.41, 7.60, 7.58, 6.62, 6.98, 5.72, 7.08, 6.19, 5.80, 6.40, 5.75, 5.87, 6.35, 6.78, 7.00, 5.56, (5.17), 6.30, 6.13, 6.78, 6.05, 6.94, 7.77, (4.94)


number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.90
worst time: 9.10
best avg5: 5.31 (σ = 0.08) *UWR*
best avg12: 5.72 (σ = 0.49) *UWR*
session avg: 6.45 (σ = 0.72) *UWR*
session mean: 6.48

Nb de 9 : 1
Nb de 8 : 5
Nb de 7 : 16
Nb de 6 : 48
Nb de 5 : 28
Nb de 4 : 2

Yes, PBs broken  I really hope to get at least ER at Typhoon Open 
But so few sub5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Average of 5: 14.28
1. 14.80 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B' R B2 D2 F U' B R D' R2 
2. 14.35 F D2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L' D F U' 
3. (13.66) B' D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 L' R' B L' B2 L2 D' L' U' F 
4. (15.69) B2 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' B R' B2 U L2 D2 F2 D U 
5. 13.70 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 F D' U' B R2 D L U' B2 U2 

PB


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 3, 2012)

2:50.28 2-5 relay, can't seem to sub 2:50. From weekly comp. And Sheldon, all the best to you :tu


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Jiahan  And impressive time for relay !


----------



## APdRF (Jul 3, 2012)

First sub-9 ever!  

8.78 B2 U' F' U2 F U2 F U' R F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 

z2 y' // inspection
U2 L2 D // cross
U R L' U2 R' L // 1st pair
U L U' L' y' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
U // AUF

43 moves / 8.78 sec = 4.897 TPS


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 3, 2012)

444 OH:

Best average of 5: 1:31.76
1-5 - 1:29.74 1:34.30 1:31.25 (1:27.14) (1:34.73)

No OLL parities fortunately 

EDIT: 1:20.96 UWR (I think)


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 3, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 444 OH:
> 1:20.96 UWR (I think)



not really :/
link


----------



## soup (Jul 3, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 610.47s. See here

The sub-10 approaches!!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 3, 2012)

29.13 4x4 single and 37.02 4x4 average of 5.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2012)

8.61 (-2, 6) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -3) / (6, -2)

-1, 2 / 0, -3 / 1, 2 / 3, 0 / 0, 4 / 0, -3 / 3, 0 / -1, -1 / 1, -2 / -1, 2 / -2, -2 / 3, 0 / 5, -3

32 FTM -> 3.72tps
12 TM -> 1.39 tps


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 3, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> not really :/
> link



Oh thanks now I have motivation to do this more


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh thanks now I have motivation to do this more



gogogo sub 1


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> The entire two years I've been cubing, I've always used M-slice edge pairing for bigcubes. Well, after large amounts of experimenting with different edge pairing methods for Yau 4x4, I (very hesitantly) decided I was going to start using E-slice 323 pairing for 4x4. For the first couple days of practice, it was one of the most difficult things I've ever done. At the start of today, I was averaging roughly 1:00 with this method. After 75 solves today, I finally reached this with E-slice pairing:
> 
> 48.79, 49.02, (1:00.84), 48.73, 57.61, 52.60, (46.17), 54.19, 52.24, 54.56, 52.09, 56.38 = 52.62
> 
> ...



(44.14), 49.47, 49.53, 55.34, 48.57, 54.78, 50.76, (55.35), 51.55, 49.13, 50.83, 50.45 = 51.04


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 29.13 4x4 single and 37.02 4x4 average of 5.



Nice! NR at next competition?


----------



## uvafan (Jul 3, 2012)

New PB 13.46!
PLL Skip
F' B' R' D U2 B' D' U' B' D R L' B' L U2 F U' B F' R' B L D2 U B 

x2
U F D' R' B D R2 D (8)
U' L' U' (L' L') U' R' U R U' R U2 R' L U' L' (23)
U2 R2 U (R2 R) U R'(29)
R U R' U R U2 R' (36)
U2 (37)

2.75 tps...

Yay.

EDIT:
13.01 single! Eerily similar to above one... Sune and PLL Skip
B F2 R F L' U F' R L D' B' R2 F B L R' U2 B' U2 B' F' D' L2 D2 F2 

x2
F U' R' L B' L2 R D' (8)
U' L' U2 L U' L U L U' (R' R) U' R2 U L (20)
U R' U' R U' R U (R2 R') U2 R (30)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' (38)
2.92 tps


----------



## jonlin (Jul 3, 2012)

7.11, 7.56, 8.96, 5.63, 9.38
Pyra PB 7.88


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 4, 2012)

1:33.31 5x5 single

fastest one in a long time


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2012)

Where do you people get 4x4s that don't lock up? I've gotten a couple of the best-at-the-time brands and they were all meh.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 4, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Where do you people get 4x4s that don't lock up? I've gotten a couple of the best-at-the-time brands and they were all meh.



Shenshou V3 + rounding centers + florian mod + Konsta mod = what's a lock up?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Shenshou V3 + rounding centers + florian mod + Konsta mod = what's a lock up?



Links?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Links?



Florian mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY9XfIIaI5k

Konsta mod: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36217-SS-4x4-solution-to-int

Rounding centers mod: there is no video  you just round the 4 points of the center pieces.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Florian mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY9XfIIaI5k
> 
> Konsta mod: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36217-SS-4x4-solution-to-int
> 
> Rounding centers mod: there is a video  you just round the 4 points of the center pieces.



Love You.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Shenshou V3 + rounding centers + florian mod + Konsta mod = what's a lock up?


screw mods :< if only I could pay someone $50 to do this for me


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 4, 2012)

3x3 PB's

(12.67), (18.80), 13.40, 16.91, 13.99, 15.29, 12.71, 16.42, 13.61, 17.57, 13.56, 17.29, 12.80, 15.87, 14.29, 14.46, 15.49, 13.90, 16.30, 14.23, 13.00, (19.66), 17.97, 16.15, _(10.38), 12.98, 16.29, 14.97, 14.70, 14.15, 15.57, 13.11, 15.22, *13.60, 17.43, 13.76, (11.82), 13.89*, 14.54, 14.66, 12.94, 14.65, 14.07, 13.96, (19.71), 13.87, 13.50, 15.17, 14.92, 16.22_



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.38
worst time: 19.71

current avg5: 14.65 (σ = 0.69)
*best avg5: 13.75 (σ = 0.15)*

current avg12: 14.56 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 13.98 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 14.47 (σ = 0.91)
_best avg25: 14.31 (σ = 0.88)_

current avg50: 14.76 (σ = 1.41)
best avg50: 14.76 (σ = 1.41)



Clock PB: 16.71
(19.38), 14.96, (13.98), 16.74, 18.42

Megaminx PB: 1:47.58
1:48.38, (2:09.94), 1:48.94, (1:41.95), 1:45.43



Spoiler: Records



3x3

4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock






qqwref said:


> screw mods :< if only I could pay someone $50 to do this for me



Use a dremel, I doubt it would take more than an hour to do all the mods. I will be doing this next week.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2012)

Unnoticed said:


> Use a dremel, I doubt it would take more than an hour to do all the mods. I will be doing this next week.


I did that on my shengshou (v3 iirc) a while back, and now it is slightly worse than it was before the mods. So, this is not exactly my best skill.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 4, 2012)

qqwref said:


> screw mods :< if only I could pay someone $50 to do this for me



There is someone who will do it for like 20


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jul 4, 2012)

I just finished my first 4x4 avg1000
last solves- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk2UuUbLsec&list=UUQ3dl3LpK4kqySFD59_Q1cA&index=2&feature=plcp
summary- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deBg6SMWw4g&list=UUQ3dl3LpK4kqySFD59_Q1cA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Sub 6 (5:43.72) 7x7 solve less than a week after getting my first sub 8 and sub 7 <3shengshou


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 4, 2012)

Average of 12: 3.85
1. (2.53) F U2 R2 F R' U' R 
2. 3.20 U' F2 R U' R' F U2 F U R' 
3. 3.70 R F' R2 F' R' F U' F' R' 
4. 5.57 F' R' U2 R' F2 R U' 
5. 3.10 F' R U' R' F2 R' U' R2 
6. 4.45 F R U F U' F2 U R' F 
7. (6.24+) U2 F' R2 F' R U F2 R' F2 
8. 3.14 U' F2 R' F' R' U F2 R2 U' 
9. 4.88 U2 F' R U' F R U2 F2 R U' 
10. 3.52 F2 U2 F U2 R F' U' F' U2 
11. 3.25 U F U2 F' U2 R U' F U2 F' 
12. 3.74 U' R' F' U' R' U R2 F' R 

2x2. PB avg5 (3.33) and 12


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Kinda retarded consistency, but hey, it's still sub-50. I guess I can say I'm almost as good with E-slice 323 as I am with M-slice pairing now.

53.25, 44.12, 53.11, (55.70), 53.06, 44.31, 46.19, 54.91, 42.69, 53.76, (42.33), 54.32 = 49.97


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 4, 2012)

umber of times: 12/12
best time: 2:41.77
worst time: 4:03.79

current avg5: 3:15.35 (σ = 22.66)
best avg5: 2:51.39 (σ = 8.42)

current avg12: 3:06.66 (σ = 16.68)
best avg12: 3:06.66 (σ = 16.68)

session avg: 3:06.66 (σ = 16.68)
session mean: 3:09.34

Megaminx


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Turns out im faster with CLL/ELL than with OLL/PLL.
Time to learn more ELL.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 4, 2012)

12.82 PB  First sub13
D' B2 R U2 L B2 R2 L U F D L' F' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 D' R B U B2 
OCLL skip U perm


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn. Something in my brain just clicked.

4x4 Yau

37.19 single, first sub-40 ever

45.15 avg5 = (53.34), (43.69), 43.87, 43.98, 47.61

46.52 avg12 = 46.44, (37.19), 49.53, 48.93, 48.32, 39.49, (1:02.03), 53.34, 43.69, 43.87, 43.98, 47.61

47.66 avg25 = 45.25, (55.71), 50.24, 49.04, 45.03, 50.40, 46.44, (37.19), 49.53, 48.93, 48.32, (39.49), (1:02.03), 53.34, 43.69, 43.87, 43.98, 47.61, 55.63, 49.97, 47.09, 49.56, 42.58, 44.98, 45.30


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 4, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> 4x4 Yau
> 
> 37.19 single, first sub-40 ever



Lucky?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Lucky?



It had a couple skipped edges during reduction, but that happens so often during Yau I can barely even call that lucky. It was mostly just a really smooth solve. I got another sub-40 a few solves after that one.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2012)

9.70, 8.65, (8.59), 8.64, (9.90) = 9.00 avg5


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

I just went 128 solves without a sup-20.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 4, 2012)

19.84 avg100  First sub-20


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 4, 2012)

PB avg100 for OH

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.12
worst time: 18.23

current avg5: 14.72 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 12.91 (σ = 2.14)

current avg12: 14.21 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 13.58 (σ = 1.24)

current avg100: 14.19 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 14.19 (σ = 1.09)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> PB avg100 for OH
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 10.12
> ...



You're crazy.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 4, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> PB avg100 for OH
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 10.12
> ...



gogogo sub14


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2012)

lol 2x2

1.80, (2.32), 2.15, (0.61), 1.09 = 1.68 average of 5


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 4, 2012)

10.13 F D R2 B R L2 F' D B' U' D2 F2 L' D' L2 U L2 R F2 B U2 B L' B R'

y' R U' L F' D L D2
R' U R
U L' U L U' L U L'
U' L' U L U2 R U R
U' L' U L U2 L' U' L

OH


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

1:16.06 5x5 single with an N perm


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 5, 2012)

666 single: 2:19.75 (No parity)

Easy-ish edges. last two quadges was just a simple 3 inner wing cycle. For OLL, I did the 4 move OLL and moved onto another face for a L perm finish :3

EDIT: Best average of 5: 2:35.71
1-5 - (2:19.74) NP, 2:29.29 DP, (2:58.49), 2:40.53 ?P, 2:37.31 DP

PLL skip on the 2:58 >_>


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 5, 2012)

4BLD first Success after 40+ attempts, centers was tough(less correct pairs).
time : 16:26.49
Memo :~10mins
F2 Uw Fw2 U' Uw' L2 Fw' D Uw2 L Fw D F Fw D B2 F U B U2 B' R F R2 U F D' Fw2 F' R2 D' B' Uw' R' B L2 Fw' R B' L
Scramble : White top green front.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 666 single: 2:19.75 (No parity)
> 
> Easy-ish edges. last two quadges was just a simple 3 inner wing cycle. For OLL, I did the 4 move OLL and moved onto another face for a L perm finish :3



lol, quadges, never head that before.

2x2 2.88 average of 200, tied NR average 



Spoiler



2x2x2 cube
04-Jul-2012 19:42:31 - 02:01:46

Mean: 2.88
Standard deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 0.61
Worst Time: 4.83

Best average of 5: 1.68
67-71 - 1.80 (2.32) 2.15 (0.61) 1.09

Best average of 12: 2.27
66-77 - 3.04 1.80 2.32 2.15 (0.61) 1.09 2.67 2.55 2.64 (4.11) 2.78 1.70

1. 2.65 F U' F R' U' F2 U R2 F'
2. 2.59 F' U R F2 U' F U' F U'
3. 2.96 U' F U2 F' U F' R' U2 R2
4. 3.07 R U R2 F U' F2 U' F U'
5. 3.01 U2 R' U' F2 R U' R F' U
6. 2.38 F' U F R2 F R' F R F U'
7. 2.96 U' F' R' U' F' R U2 R
8. 2.45 R2 U2 R' U' F U' R F U R2
9. 2.48 U' R' F2 U F2 U' F R U
10. 3.56 R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U R U2
11. 3.38 F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F U F2 U2
12. 3.58 U' R F U' R2 U2 R' U'
13. 3.12 R U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U2 R' U'
14. 2.12 R' U' R U' R2 U' F U' R
15. 2.29 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U F2
16. 4.83 U' R F2 R U2 F' R' F' R2
17. 2.38 F2 R2 F' R F2 R F2 R
18. 3.96 U F2 R U' R2 F' R U R'
19. 4.21 R' F2 U' F U' F R U2 F' R' U'
20. 2.73 U' F U' F R' F U2 R' F'
21. 2.19 F R2 U F R2 F' U2
22. 2.44 R2 F R U' R' U R2 U'
23. 3.26 F R U2 R F R2 U' R U'
24. 2.95 U' F U F' R2 F R U2 F R'
25. 3.01 U' F' R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 R'
26. 3.51 R' U R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 U'
27. 2.51 U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R F R'
28. 2.69 F' U2 F R2 U' F' R F' R'
29. 2.66 R' F U' R2 F2 U R F U'
30. 4.74 U' R F2 R2 F' R F2 R'
31. 3.55 F2 R2 U R' F2 R' F2 U'
32. 3.56 F' U2 F' U F' R U' R U'
33. 2.79 F' U' F U' F2 U R2 F' U'
34. 2.65 U2 F' U' F' R U' R2 U'
35. 2.77 R2 F R' U2 R F' R' F' R
36. 3.23 F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F R
37. 3.16 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R U' F R
38. 3.65 U' R' U' F2 U' R U2 R' U
39. 2.79 U R' F U R F2 R F' U2
40. 1.91 U F' R2 U' R U' F2 U2
41. 2.59 F2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U'
42. 2.22 R2 F R F2 R' U2 F
43. 3.14 F2 R' U2 F' U R U R' U'
44. 3.08 F U R' F U2 F' R U2 R'
45. 2.84 U' F' U F' U' R U2 F' R' U
46. 2.14 R' F2 R' F U R2 F' U
47. 3.40 U2 F R U R2 F2
48. 3.78 R U2 F R' U2 R2 U' R
49. 2.51 U2 R2 U' R F2 U' R2 U
50. 2.05 U2 F2 R' F U' F2 R U' F2
51. 2.11 F U F' U F' R2 U F2 U2
52. 2.08 R' F2 R' U F R2 F2 U2
53. 3.71 R' F' R2 U F' R F2 R'
54. 3.31 U2 F R' F R' F' U F2 R2
55. 2.86 F' U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F' R2
56. 3.36 U' R2 U F2 U F2 R' U'
57. 2.71 F2 U' R U' R2 U R' F'
58. 3.33 U' F U' F2 R U' R F2 R'
59. 2.38 U2 R F R2 F' R2 F R2 F'
60. 2.29 U R2 U' F2 U F' U2 F' U2
61. 1.99 R2 F R' F' U' R U2
62. 2.83 R F' R' F U' F U2 F' R2
63. 3.10 F R2 F' R F2 U' F U F R' U'
64. 2.43 U F' U2 F R' U' F' R' U'
65. 3.15 U F2 U' F R2 U2 F U' R U2
66. 3.04 R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U
67. 1.80 U F' U2 R F' R2 F' U F U2
68. 2.32 F' U' R U R' F2 R' F U'
69. 2.15 U F' U2 R U R U F2 U'
70. 0.61 U' R' U F U F U2
71. 1.09 U R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
72. 2.67 R U' F' U2 R U R2 U'
73. 2.55 F' R F2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' U'
74. 2.64 U F' R2 U F2 U' F R U
75. 4.11 F2 U F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
76. 2.78 R F2 R F2 U' F2 U F2 R'
77. 1.70 R U2 F' U F2 U F R'
78. 3.13 R' U2 F U R2 F2 U F' U2
79. 2.58 F U2 F R' F2 U F' R' F'
80. 3.72 F2 R2 U R2 U F' U2 R2
81. 0.68 U R' U R U' R2
82. 3.47 U' R2 U R' U F' U2 F' U'
83. 4.06 F U2 R F2 R U' F2 R' U2
84. 1.78 R U2 F U R2 U' F R'
85. 3.12 U' R2 U F R' F2 U2
86. 3.47 U2 F2 U' F2 R F2 R F2 R U'
87. 3.14 U F' R' U F2 U2 R2
88. 1.90 U R' F U' R2 U2 F R' U'
89. 1.93 F R F U' R F2 R
90. 3.11 U' F' R2 F R' F U2 R'
91. 4.08 R U F' U' F' U R2 F' R
92. 3.14 F' R U' F R' U' R2 F2 U'
93. 2.89 U F U' F2 U' R2 F' R U'
94. 3.09 U R' F R' F2 R' U R2
95. 4.18 R' U F' R2 U F2 U R2 U2
96. 3.79 R' U' F' U' F R' F2 R U2
97. 2.56 R' U R2 F' R2 F' U R
98. 2.36 F' U2 R2 F' U R' F U2 F
99. 1.83 U F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
100. 3.91 U F2 R' U' F' R' U F' U'
101. 2.32 U F' R F' U2 R2 F2 R' U
102. 2.21 F R2 U F U2 R' U' R'
103. 2.40 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' F R2 U'
104. 3.29 F' R2 F' U' F2 U R2 F' U'
105. 3.94 R' F' R U' R U R F2 U
106. 2.53 U R2 U F' U' F2 U' F R
107. 2.23 U2 F2 R' F R' U R' U2 F2
108. 2.88 U2 R F' R2 U2 F R' U
109. 3.05 U R2 F' R F' U' F R' U
110. 3.71 R2 F R' U' R' U' F2 U'
111. 2.52 F2 U2 R2 F R' U2 R U' R'
112. 3.69 R F' R F U2 R' U R' U'
113. 2.49 F U2 R' U F U' R F2 R2
114. 2.28 U R' U' F' U R U
115. 1.93 F' R2 U R2 U' R F U' R U'
116. 2.92 F' U R2 U R2 U' R2 F' R2
117. 1.80 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U F' R' U'
118. 2.55 F2 U2 F U F2 R F2 R'
119. 3.13 R' U2 F2 R U' R F2 U F2 U'
120. 4.77 R' F' U2 F2 U' F U R2
121. 3.46 R' U R' U2 F U F2 R' U
122. 2.78 F R U R' F2 U2 R U R2 U'
123. 2.00 U2 R F2 U2 R F' U F2 U'
124. 3.09 U F U2 R' U' F2 R U R2
125. 4.46 R U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2
126. 3.76 F2 R2 U F' R U2 F' R' U'
127. 3.03 F R' F2 R' U2 R2 F R' U2
128. 3.11 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R U2 F
129. 2.94 U2 R U2 R' U F' U' R2
130. 3.96 R2 U R F2 U' R F U2
131. 2.51 R F' R F2 R' U R U' R
132. 3.68 R2 U R2 U R' U' F' U R2
133. 2.96 U R2 F R2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
134. 4.18 F U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R'
135. 4.16 F U F2 U F U2 R2 F' R
136. 1.83 R F U R2 F' R' F'
137. 1.96 F' U' R' F R' F' R2 F2 U
138. 2.96 R U2 F U F2 R' U F R2
139. 3.92 R' U R U2 R2 F R' U
140. 2.87 U' R F' U2 R U2 F' U' F' U'
141. 2.76 F R2 F R U' F2 U F
142. 2.04 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' U2 R2
143. 3.16 U' R U R2 U R' F2 R U
144. 3.82 R F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' R2
145. 3.31 U' F R' F2 R F2 U' F R' U2
146. 2.40 F' U R F R' F2 U2 F'
147. 2.60 U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R'
148. 3.68 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' F' U2 F' U
149. 2.76 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F R'
150. 2.24 F2 R2 U2 F U R' F R'
151. 3.11 U R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F R'
152. 4.17 F2 R' F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R
153. 2.74 F R' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
154. 2.97 U F R2 F' R2 U R' U R
155. 2.72 U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' R
156. 3.72 R F' U' R F R2 F R' U2
157. 3.12 R F R2 U R' F2 U F' U
158. 3.04 F' R U2 F' R U2 R F R'
159. 2.25 U R' U' F' U F2 R' U'
160. 1.56 F2 U R2 U R2 U' R2
161. 2.14 R F2 R U2 F' R' U2
162. 3.87 F' U R' U2 F2 R F U R'
163. 3.12 F2 U R' U F' U F' R' F2
164. 2.42 U2 F' R' U F2 U F2 R U'
165. 2.75 R U' F' R U' R2 U
166. 3.45 F R F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R'
167. 3.54 F' U F R F' R2 F U2 F U'
168. 2.74 R F R F' U' F R2 U F'
169. 2.36 U2 F' U' F2 U' R U' R2 U'
170. 3.29 F2 R2 U2 F U' F2 R' U'
171. 2.70 R2 U F U' F U R2 U R'
172. 2.44 R' F' U' R F' R' U' R2
173. 3.03 R' F R U2 R F2 R U F U
174. 2.46 U' R F R2 U' R U' R' F' U2
175. 3.29 U F R2 U' R2 U R F2 R' U2
176. 2.36 U' R F R' U F' U' F U'
177. 2.50 F2 U R' U R' U F2 U' F2 U2
178. 1.09 R' U F' U F U' R U' R'
179. 3.71 U2 F' U F' U R U F'
180. 2.86 F U2 R U' F' R F' R2 F'
181. 2.43 F' R' U' F R' U' F2 U' R'
182. 2.37 R2 U2 F2 U' R U' R F' U'
183. 1.38 U' R2 F2 R F' R U2 R
184. 2.91 F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F' R' U2
185. 3.95 U R U F' R2 F R2 U'
186. 2.57 U' F U2 R2 F' U R' F U2
187. 3.07 F2 U F2 U F U' R' U2 R'
188. 3.81 F' R U F' R2 F2 U F' R U'
189. 2.26 U' R2 U F2 R' F R U F2 U'
190. 3.39 F' U2 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U'
191. 2.02 F2 U R' U' R2 U F2 U F2
192. 2.76 R U R2 U F' R2 U F' R2
193. 2.63 F' R' U2 R' F2 U F R U'
194. 2.59 U2 F R' U2 R' U2 F U' R2
195. 2.98 U R' F2 U R' U F' U2 F
196. 2.87 R F R' U F' U2 F' U F
197. 3.13 F U F U R2 U F2 U2
198. 2.39 F' U R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U
199. 2.75 F2 U R F' R U2 F' U' R2
200. 2.96 U' F' U' F R2 F R2 F' U


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 5, 2012)

52.53 4x4 double parity single. Also, 53.09 avg5 earlier today.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 5, 2012)

3x3x4 PB average of 5:

(52.03), 52.97, 54.50, (2:25.66), 1:04.21 = *57.23*

2:25 was a really bad solve then I popped to make it even worse!


----------



## Julian (Jul 5, 2012)

1:29.50+ 4x4 Skype TeamBLD with Bill Wang (cuboy63). UWR?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 5, 2012)

20.11, 20.93, 22.53, 22.45, 20.32 

makes 21.23 OH avg5

still only 6 sub-20 solves ever...lol


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 5, 2012)

Wut.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2012-7-5
Number of times: 105/105

Best time: 3.17
Worst time: 14.54

Current mo 3: 9.73 (σ = 0.55)
Best mo 3: 4.33 (σ = 0.45)

Current ao 5: 8.76 (σ = 1.23)
*Best ao 5: 4.73* (σ = 0.54)

Current ao 12: 7.64 (σ = 1.63)
*Best ao 12: 5.06 * (σ = 0.64)

Current ao 50: 7.06 (σ = 1.43)
Best ao 50: 6.81 (σ = 1.62)

Current ao 100: 6.96 (σ = 1.56)
Best ao 100: 6.85 (σ = 1.51)

Session average: 6.97 (σ = 1.54)
Session mean: 7.04

Time List:
9.78, 7.46, 6.51, 3.60, 8.61, 7.32, 4.48, 4.79, 5.91, 4.84, 4.65, 8.08, 6.10, 5.20, 5.63, 4.85, 4.01, 4.13, 7.16, 5.66, 10.16, 8.64, 6.80, 6.26, 5.29, 8.78, 9.31, 4.60, 5.69, 6.71, 8.19+, 4.87, 6.29, 7.58, 7.75, 4.62, 5.38, 7.60, 7.47, 7.22, 7.36, 4.81, 10.00, 9.55, 7.97, 9.22, 8.96+, 8.71, 14.54, 9.20, 9.19, 8.47, 8.10, 4.68, 5.63, 5.66, 8.94, 5.26, 6.47, 7.04, 5.87, 5.48, 5.23, 6.23, 6.26, 8.00, 10.08, 5.63, 6.23, 9.38, 7.88, 5.97, 7.69, 6.72, 6.30, 7.19, 9.95, 8.91, 3.84, 7.78, 7.80, 6.88, 9.22, 7.29, 12.43, 6.32, 4.35, 6.96, 7.58, 6.82, 4.63, 3.17, 5.85, 5.30, 6.02, 6.32, 4.76, 9.19, 6.74, 9.56, 7.38, 6.97, 9.19, 10.28, 9.72

O_O 5.06 average of 12?!?!? PB by 0.68! So many easy scrambles. Oh and 4.73 average of 5 

The Average of 100 sucked though, I failed so hard the second half :fp

Can't access the scrambles since csTimer updated


----------



## Julian (Jul 5, 2012)

OH: 22.29 Ao12, 24.23 Ao100


----------



## Riley (Jul 5, 2012)

First LL skip. 6.85 solve, PB. Past PB was 7.93, so I beat that by a lot... Done with my 2nd/3rd best cube, in the car, with iiTimer, which didn't save the scramble. I saw that I was going to get an OLL skip, and then I didn't have to AUF, and looked around and slammed the cube and my hand down as fast as I could.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 5, 2012)

10.40, 11.11, 11.91, 9.81, 11.13, (13.96), (9.75), 11.24, 12.94, 12.09, 12.09, 12.02 = 11.47 3x3 average of 12 PB.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 5, 2012)

Was doing some timed PLLs yesterday, and the last time I timed my A perms they were like 1.70 (really crap back then) and I've been using double D flick for a few months now. Both A perms 0.93. And L perm from back 0.96.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 5, 2012)

About 10 Pll skips on 3x3.

Heaps of chances to break my Pb.

Broke my 3x3 pb twice today.

Broke my 6x6 pb by 2 min.

Whata lucky day.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 5, 2012)

Riley said:


> First LL skip. 6.85 solve, PB. Past PB was 7.93, so I beat that by a lot... Done with my 2nd/3rd best cube, in the car, with iiTimer, which didn't save the scramble. I saw that I was going to get an OLL skip, and then I didn't have to AUF, and looked around and slammed the cube and my hand down as fast as I could.



Wow man, Congrats, thats every cuber's dream solve, LL skip without AUF 
Time to update your sig !


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 5, 2012)

New PB average of 12 for the 3x3
19.88, 20.48, 20.77, 15.07, 16.75, 22.89, 15.12, 17.80, 22.76, 16.02, 19.70, 15.40 
Average: 18.55


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 5, 2012)

OH

(30.78), 21.66, (17.19), 20.11, 21.66 = 21.14 average of 5 PB
21.96, 20.97, 22.21, (30.78), 21.66, (17.19), 20.11, 21.66, 25.83, 25.02, 26.80, 20.80 = 22.70 average of 12 PB



Spoiler: Scrambles



14. 21.96 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F2 L F D R F L2 D R L2 F U
15. 20.97 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L' B2 D B' F' R' D B' D2 L
16. 22.21 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' D R U' L' U' B2 F D2 F2 U'
17. 30.78 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B D' F2 U L D2 R' B D2 F' L2
18. 21.66 U' L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F' L' F2 L' D U F' L B F' U2
19. 17.19 D L2 D L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U F' D2 R' D' L B' F2 R2 F2 D U
20. 20.11 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L' D2 B R2 L' B' U L U2 L
21. 21.66 B2 R2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B F' R' B2 L' D L2 F R' L2
22. 25.83 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B D' F' U' L' F2 D2 B2 F' R' D
23. 25.02 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L U' R' L' B' R2 U2 B' F'
24. 26.80 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 B U F D' R D2 F2 R2 F' L' U'
25. 20.80 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U' F D' F U' F2 L' B L2 U' F' U'


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 5, 2012)

Sat down and did an average of 100 to see if I was sub 20.
Broke all PBs 

Times


Spoiler



18.20, 15.37, 17.47, 22.82, 20.86, 18.32, 15.94, 16.50, 14.49, 21.23, 21.89, 20.41, 18.30, 16.06, 14.64, 19.04, 19.50, 16.70, 18.85, 19.02, 24.81, 22.85, 21.16, 21.39, 16.61, 15.66, 21.71, 20.67, 17.59, 24.30, 19.04, 23.50, 16.92, 17.66, 18.64, 16.43, 13.43, 18.67, 17.92, 16.81, 16.33, 21.78, 19.14, 18.85, 18.04, 24.03, 19.15, 18.19, 16.23, 16.82, 18.68, 17.73, 22.13, 15.63, 18.32, 15.91, 17.10, 19.58, 19.43, 18.05, 16.29, 20.56, 19.79, 13.50, 16.81, 18.98, 16.66, 14.67, (22.18), (11.89), 16.22, 17.51, 17.92, 22.54, 20.95, 15.55, 22.00, 18.54, 16.54, 20.59, 27.40, 17.30, 16.51, 19.23, 20.87, 22.08, 22.25, 17.24, 16.82, 17.23, 17.54, 20.04, 22.90, 1:03.84[bad pop], 18.66, 19.83, 19.91, 15.22, 14.30, 19.60


.

Records


Spoiler



Single: 11.89
Ao5: 15.85
Ao12: 17.10
Ao100: 18.66

74/100 sub 20
Also 7 sub 15 singles


----------



## Sillas (Jul 5, 2012)

2x2 - Average of 5: 4.21
1. (5.43) U2 R' U2 R' U F' U F' U2 
2. (3.71) R' U2 R' U' R U2 R F R2 
3. 3.87 R2 F U R' U R2 U2 F U2 
4. 4.58 F' U F R' U R U' R2 U2 
5. 4.17 R2 U' R' U R2 F2 U' R' U


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 5, 2012)

3x3: 5.64 single, 8.11 ao5, 8.77 ao12, 9.23 ao50, and 9.33 ao100.

5.64 F' L2 F' L2 B D L F L F' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 B L2 
x y2
F D
U' R U R'
U2 y' L F' L' F L U L'
U' L' U L U' y' R U' R'
U2 y R U' R' U R U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U

39 moves HTM = 6.91 TPS


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

5x5

1:27.00, 1:25.70, 1:22.79, 1:27.35, 1:31.63, 1:31.13, 1:35.23, 1:31.86, 1:22.87, 1:26.97, 1:22.06, 1:28.86, 1:33.56 = 1:27.62


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 5, 2012)

Avg12 of Square-1 cubeshape, CO, and EO : 28.75. And I learned cubeshape on Tuesday. :O I used to know all but EP but then I never started learning so now I'm relearning it all again :3


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2012)

Average of 12: 11.40
1. (9.56) R U D R F U' R F' U L B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 
2. 11.31 B U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 U R2 D' R F2 D2 B F2 R2 D 
3. 12.44 U D2 F R' L' F2 U2 D' B' R U' D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 
4. 11.22 L F2 U2 F2 L D2 L' D2 L2 B2 L B U B D F L2 U2 R2 U R2 
5. 11.80 D2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 F L2 F D2 L2 D B' U' F L' B U2 F2 U' 
6. 10.09 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 B' D R2 B F2 D2 L2 R' U' F' 
7. 11.36 L2 B F R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 U' F L F' L2 D' F D U B2 
8. 10.93 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L R B2 F2 U2 B' L' D' L B D' L' B2 R2 
9. 10.96 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F L F' U2 F R2 B' U2 F2 R2 
10. (1:06.90) D L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B F L D F R B D' L2 U 
11. 11.59 L' D' F' U R U' B U' D F' U L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 
12. 12.34 L F' U' D' R U' L' F R L' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 L'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2012)

2.75 2x2 average of 200. Trying to do at least 200 solves every day before wsmo now


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 6, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 2.75 2x2 average of 200. Trying to do at least 200 solves every day before wsmo now



gogogo sub 1


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 6, 2012)

37.94 PB 4x4 single


Spoiler: Scramble



L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw D U' B' Uw' U' Rw B2 D' L2 Rw' D' Fw2 Rw B R2 Rw2 U' Rw L' U2 R2 Uw' U2 Rw2 F' Uw' L2 D2 U R' Fw2 B2 L2 B' F' R2


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 6, 2012)

Average of 12 for Square 1 cubeshape, CO, EO, and CP : 33.32. All I need now is to practice these four a little bit, maybe get down to sub-30, and then learn 9 or so EP algs and I'll be able to solve always


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 6, 2012)

PB

Average of 5: 13.42
1. 13.93 L2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' R' U2 F2 U R2 B' F' U 
2. 12.43 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 B' D' U2 B' L B2 F' D' B' F' 
3. 13.91 L2 B' U2 F' L2 B L2 F' R2 F' R D' U2 L' D' F' U2 L2 U' B2 D 
4. (14.10) B' U2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F R2 F' D' B2 U' R' B' L B' R' U2 B' 
5. (12.31) F' R L' D F D B' U2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U'

also PB AO 100: 17.44


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2012)

Achieving 36 avg in 2 months (3x3)


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 6, 2012)

*7X7*
6:20:10 SECOND SUB-7 EVER!!
B L' 3B' U 3R 2U 3B 2D B2 3R2 D 3B U' L' B' L' B' 3R' 3B' U 3R D R' 2D' B2 2U 2B' U2 B2 3L' 3D 3L2 2D' 3L2 2D' 2R2 3B2 D2 3B' L 3B2 L 2D2 3L2 2D 3F' 2L' D2 3F U2 2L' U2 2B L 2B' 3L' 3U' 2B2 2R2 3U2 3F2 3U 3F2 3D' F2 3L2 3D 3L 3U' 3F2 3R 3F D2 F D2 3F' U 3R2 U2 3B2 3R U2 F 2U' 2B2 U2 2F' 2L' 2D2 2L 3F2 3D2 L2 2B2 2R2 3U' 2F' 3U 2R2 2F'

CUBE: ShengShou


----------



## soup (Jul 6, 2012)

New best for 11*11*11; 2693.29s./first sub-45. See here


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 6, 2012)

9.51 avg12, 8.81 avg5. Haven't had something like this in a while.

8.07, 8.32, 10.50, 11.42, 9.96, 10.79, (13.49), 9.08, (7.30), 9.64, 8.91, 8.43


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 6, 2012)

*7x7* 6:55.18, 6:25.25, (5:55.24), (7:10.92), 6:31.62 = *6:37.35*

not bad. Considering my pb single before this was 6:52


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 6, 2012)

Square 1 average of 12 for cubeshape, CO, EO, CP : 29.72  I'll keep going with this today though just so I'll be a little faster and then have the weekend to learn some EP algs xD


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 6, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Also, new best Ao5 and ao12
> 
> 5: 16.05, (22.71), 16.22, (14.51), 19.70 =17.33
> 
> ...





uvafan said:


> 23.65, 20.81, 19.19, 23.85, 18.13, 17.75, 17.43, 20.20, (25.57), (17.00), 19.24, 19.31 = 19.96
> 
> I win, Ickathu.   Good luck getting to sub20 soon.




You win....  I'm still at 26 average  I haven't done any serious 3x3 since RH. I've been devoting the summer to cards, 4x4, pyra, and OH mainly. A little bld and 7x7.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 6, 2012)

Another fantastic session, subwr avg5 ofc.

number of times: 30/30
best time: 6.91
worst time: 9.56

best mo15: 7.98 (σ = 0.67) -- 15 was the largest mean that was sub-8

_best avg5: 7.52 (σ = 0.29)_
*best avg12: 7.83 (σ = 0.48)*
best avg15: 7.97 (σ = 0.56) -- 15 was the largest average that was sub-8.

8.89, 9.07, 8.22, 8.88, 8.62, *7.75, 7.55, 7.44, 7.85, 7.41, 9.11, 6.91, 7.30, 8.44, 7.71, 8.81, 8.04*, 8.33, 9.15, 7.91, 9.01, 8.25, 9.17, 8.82, 7.79, 8.74, 8.80, 9.48, 9.56, 8.85


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> subwr avg5 ofc.



wr at uko prease.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 6, 2012)

17.46 avg12

19.79 avg100


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 6, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 17.46 avg12
> 
> *19.79 avg100*





uvafan - May 20 said:


> My PBs with ZZ are 17.95 (21.xx non-lucky) single, 25.81 avg of 5 and 28.16 avg of 12. I believe that my "*overall" average is somewhere in between 30 and 31 seconds.*



You improved by 33% in 48 days.
You shaved off (on average) 0.208 seconds per day.
You took 5 days to take off 1 second.

gogogogo sub15 by August 23rd
33% more improvement in 48 more days


----------



## uvafan (Jul 6, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You improved by 33% in 48 days.
> You shaved off (on average) 0.208 seconds per day.
> You took 5 days to take off 1 second.
> 
> ...



I wish I could be sub15 by August 23rd. 

I don't think it works that way though. If it did, I'd be at sub-WR average in less than a year...


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 6, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I wish I could be sub15 by August 23rd.
> 
> I don't think it works that way though. If it did, I'd be at sub-WR average in less than a year...



Well, no. I mean, it slows down the faster you get, but I bet you could be be sub 15 before october.
@5BLD, if you're reading this, didn't you go from n00b to sub10 in like 8 months?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 7, 2012)

More like 10 i think
Or 11


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 7, 2012)

Avg 50 of Square 1 cubeshape, CO, EO, and CP : 29.48

Best Avg12 : 28.53
Best Avg5 : 25.88
Best Single : 15.42. My easiest cubeshape, and CP skip.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 7, 2012)

Omfg 18.81 single!! lucky but no skips! 4 move cross most F2L pairs paired themselves 3LLL with a U perm (one of my fastest) (PLL) Line followed by antisune (OLL)
Also last week was the first time I ever got a sub 30 ao12 =)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2012)

1:00.485 Feet avg50


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 7, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:00.485 Feet avg50



Crap...I gotta get to work!


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 7, 2012)

50 Columns first solves done.
I really like it and I'm improving rapidly. I may switch, may not.

solves:


Spoiler



50	Jul 6, 2012 8:54:40 PM	00:35.80 D L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U L' U R F2 L U2 B' U' R D
49	Jul 6, 2012 8:53:41 PM	00:31.58 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F' U B F R B' L U' F' D2
48	Jul 6, 2012 8:52:41 PM	00:37.25 R2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R' U' F2 D' R' D' R2 B' U F U2
47	Jul 6, 2012 8:51:44 PM	00:29.99 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B' D' L' D R' F2 U F2 R2 F'
46	Jul 6, 2012 8:50:45 PM	00:29.97 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B' L' D' L2 B R2 L2 F' D B' U2
45	Jul 6, 2012 8:49:48 PM	00:35.47 R2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 F L' F U' L2 B D'
44	Jul 6, 2012 8:48:53 PM	00:28.65 L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' D' B' R' U B U B' D U
43	Jul 6, 2012 8:47:25 PM	00:48.26 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' L F R' D B D2 B U2 L B'
42	Jul 6, 2012 8:46:34 PM	00:26.63 F2 L2 D L2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' F' R B2 L' F' U F2 R' L2 F2 U'
41	Jul 6, 2012 8:45:36 PM	00:33.02 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L U' B F' L' D2 R' U R2 F' D2
40	Jul 6, 2012 8:44:36 PM	00:33.21 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U F' D R' L B D' F' L' F' L2 D'
39	Jul 6, 2012 8:43:42 PM	00:30.19 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B D U R B2 L2 B D U' F' D2
38	Jul 6, 2012 8:42:40 PM	00:35.39 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' D B' R' D' L2 D2 F L B' R'
37	Jul 6, 2012 8:41:15 PM	00:49.15 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U' B' U L2 B2 D' F' R2 L' D F
36	Jul 6, 2012 8:40:13 PM	00:30.74 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R B' R' F2 U2 F R' U L U2
35	Jul 6, 2012 8:38:59 PM	00:36.74 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 U F D L2 B2 L F R' B D L'
34	Jul 6, 2012 8:37:42 PM	00:35.85 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L' B R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F R' F' U2
33	Jul 6, 2012 8:36:34 PM	00:39.33 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 B' D R2 U2 L' U' B R B2 R'
32	Jul 6, 2012 8:34:15 PM	00:24.71 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F' L' D' B U2 R' F' R2 U L2 U2
31	Jul 6, 2012 8:33:11 PM	00:30.97 R2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 B L U' R' U B' U L D' B U'
30	Jul 6, 2012 8:32:16 PM	00:27.64 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 D U' R' B2 U' R F' L2 U' L2 U2 B' U2
29	Jul 6, 2012 8:31:18 PM	00:28.11 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D U' F' R' L' D B' R2 U L' B' D2 B'
28	Jul 6, 2012 8:30:19 PM	00:32.21 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 R U L' B' R' F2 U' F' L2 U' R2 D'
27	Jul 6, 2012 8:28:47 PM	01:05.50 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R' B L U B2 U B R D' U
26	Jul 6, 2012 8:27:28 PM	00:44.81 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F' L B R' D R B2 D' U' L2 U2
25	Jul 6, 2012 8:26:08 PM	00:43.45 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' D2 B F L D' B' F' R' B' D2
24	Jul 6, 2012 8:24:53 PM	00:25.10 L2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B' U' R F' L B U L' B2 R2 D'
23	Jul 6, 2012 8:23:46 PM	00:28.96 B2 D2 F2 R2 D U R2 D F2 U B R' B' U2 B R2 L' U' F2
22	Jul 6, 2012 8:22:40 PM	00:32.43 U' R2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 U R' U2 L' D R2 B2 F' U'
21	Jul 6, 2012 8:21:31 PM	00:32.94 U B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L D U2 F D' B F2 D' U R U'
20	Jul 6, 2012 8:20:28 PM	00:31.72 B2 U R2 B2 D' U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 D' F2 R D' B F' D' B2
19	Jul 6, 2012 8:19:13 PM	00:22.36 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 D R B2 L' B' F D R B' U2 B'
18	Jul 6, 2012 8:18:07 PM	00:43.01 U2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D U' R' U R B' D' U2 L U' R D2 U2
17	Jul 6, 2012 8:16:36 PM	00:37.39 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R' F2 L2 D' B L' F2 L' F2 D2
16	Jul 6, 2012 8:15:28 PM	00:31.35 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 L' B2 R B D2 L2 B2 L D' B' F' U
15	Jul 6, 2012 8:10:15 PM	00:44.97 R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 L' B2 F' D2 R' B' U L2 B2 D
14	Jul 6, 2012 6:44:17 PM	00:32.63 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' F' D' R' D' U' B D2 R F'
13	Jul 6, 2012 6:43:03 PM	00:38.40 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R' D' U' F2 U' F R2 L2 D2 U2
12	Jul 6, 2012 6:41:30 PM	00:41.00 D' R2 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 D U' F' L B' L2 U F' L D' U F2 U
11	Jul 6, 2012 6:40:26 PM	00:32.83 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L U' B2 F' L B2 L2 U L U
10	Jul 6, 2012 6:39:13 PM	00:43.72 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U R' U R' F' D2 R2 F U F2
9	Jul 6, 2012 6:38:09 PM	00:29.63 D U2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 F D2 F U L' D F' R' U2 L U'
8	Jul 6, 2012 6:37:07 PM	00:34.71 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F' D' B' L F' D' L D2 F' U
7	Jul 6, 2012 6:36:01 PM	00:46.59 D2 L2 U F2 D R2 D' U' B2 F2 U' F U L2 D L D' F' U' B D2 L'
6	Jul 6, 2012 6:34:47 PM	00:42.62 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D L2 F' R F2 L' D' F D' L2 U' L U'
5	Jul 6, 2012 6:33:38 PM	00:43.45 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F D2 U2 R U' B U' R2 B D' U'
4	Jul 6, 2012 6:32:21 PM	00:54.33 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R B L U2 R D R L' B' U2
3	Jul 6, 2012 6:31:02 PM	00:42.39 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R F' R L F U' B F U
2	Jul 6, 2012 6:29:32 PM	00:39.34 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R' U' R2 D B L2 B U' R2 U'
1	Jul 6, 2012 6:28:20 PM	00:33.50 F2 D R2 U L2 D F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L' B R' B D' F R L2 B' F2 U



Stats:


Spoiler



Mean: 36.20
Standard deviation: 8.07
Best Time: 22.36
Worst Time: 65.50

Best average of 5: 28.91
28-32 - (32.21) 28.11 27.64 30.97 (24.71)

Best average of 12: 32.47
38-49 - 35.39 30.19 33.21 33.02 (26.63) (48.26) 28.65 35.47 29.97 29.99 37.25 31.58

========================
Mean: 36.20
Median: 34.11
Best: 22.36
Worst: 1:05.50
Best mo3: 27.77
best mo10: 32.87
best ao5: 28.91
best ao12: 32.47



I think I'm averaging closer to 33 than 36, just because my first 15 or so solves were really slow. Current ao12 is 32.51


----------



## JasonK (Jul 7, 2012)

59.05 - first sub-1 with Yau.

I think I've officially switched


----------



## ottozing (Jul 7, 2012)

12.080, 11.862, 13.706, 12.945, 10.835, 13.815, 12.171, 10.717, 15.271, 13.744, 13.449, 13.845, 10.781, 14.793, 10.449, 17.557, 11.952, 12.870, 13.109, 12.246, 11.951, 13.571, 9.618, 13.253, 15.096 

number of times: 25/25
best time: 9.618
worst time: 17.557

current avg5: 12.925 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 11.984 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 12.929 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 12.498 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 12.805 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 12.867

really good session so far, lets see how the ao100 goes 

EDIT: it sucked 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.618
worst time: 22.005

current avg5: 12.587 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 11.755 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 13.345 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 12.498 (σ = 1.24)

current avg100: 13.237 (σ = 1.67)
best avg100: 13.237 (σ = 1.67)

session avg: 13.237 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 13.288

times (reset):
12.080, 11.862, 13.706, 12.945, 10.835, 13.815, 12.171, 10.717, 15.271, 13.744, 13.449, 13.845, 10.781, 14.793, 10.449, 17.557, 11.952, 12.870, 13.109, 12.246, 11.951, 13.571, 9.618, 13.253, 15.096, 11.699, 12.725, 11.825, 17.550, 11.302, 12.773, 15.099, 11.924, 10.958, 12.670, 12.487, 13.355, 11.719, 16.750, 13.268, 15.825, 11.715, 12.903, 14.049, 11.057, 13.824, 15.268, 12.871, 13.572, 15.446, 13.654, 12.562, 14.623, 12.031, 13.351, 11.842, 14.208, 12.485, 14.113, 11.882, 15.668, 14.123, 12.948, 14.009, 10.337, 12.178, 14.956, 11.664, 14.266, 18.175, 13.005, 22.005, 14.065, 11.237, 14.799, 12.560, 12.892, 14.751, 14.187, 12.502, 10.653, 12.168, 15.435+, 14.210, 13.567, 13.625, 11.000, 11.135, 13.584, 12.579, 11.550, 12.945, 14.641, 15.470, 17.300, 12.719, 10.861, 11.352, 13.691, 14.919+


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 7, 2012)

Amazing 4x4 averages for me!

54.76, 1:02.24, 1:23.49, 1:14.64, *55.90, 56.30, 1:08.30, 57.65, 57.04*, 56.88, 58.62, 59.51



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 54.76
worst time: 1:23.49

current avg5: 57.77 (σ = 0.80)
*best avg5: 57.00 (σ = 0.68)*

current avg12: 1:00.71 (σ = 6.15)
best avg12: 1:00.71 (σ = 6.15)

session avg: 1:00.71 (σ = 6.15)
session mean: 1:02.11





Spoiler: Records



3x3

4x4 single, Avg5 and Avg12

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jul 7, 2012)

My first sub-20 average of 12 and sub-19 average of 5. I was also glad because I recognized in time to learn one of the (few) CMLLs I know quickly. 

Average of 12: 19.71, (17.63), 18.11, 21.15, 19.97, 18.50, 21.89, 17.81, (26.24), 18.96, 24.28, 17.98 = 19.84
Average of 5: (17.63), 18.11, (21.15), 19.97, 18.50 = 18.86

As soon as I get a sub-20 avg of 100 I'm going to work exclusively on CMLL.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 7, 2012)

R2 F U' F D2 B L' B L2 B R F2 D R D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D B2 L2 F2 L' F 

y2 x' 
D2 B2 U Rw' U'
Lw Uw' R2 Uw R' 
F' U2 R' U R
F' U' Rw U' Rw'
y R U R' U R U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U

lol freefop pb = 12.393


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 7, 2012)

first 12 solves of the day : 16.73 avg of 12, 15.68 avg of 5


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 7, 2012)

36.66 single
46.83 average of 5
49.26 average of 12.

4x4.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 7, 2012)

number of times: 102/103
best time: 12.56
worst time: 23.80

current avg5: 17.60 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 14.34 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 18.00 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 15.66 (σ = 1.32)

current avg50: 17.58 (σ = 1.89)
best avg50: *16.63* (σ = 1.69)

current avg100: 17.14 (σ = 1.86)
best avg100: *17.09* (σ = 1.86)

session avg: 17.16 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 17.21

My avg was sub-17 in like 90 solves


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 7, 2012)

3x3 ao100: 10.20 yay~
previous pb was 10.37 and i've been getting a few 10.9x ao100 lately, so this is awesome. The scrambles were pretty easy though


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 7, 2012)

2x2x2: Average of 12: 6.61 New PB
6.99, 7.66, 7.13, 7.65, 5.11, 7.14, 6.67, 5.68, 7.60, 6.30, 5.25, 5.65 

Best average of 5 was 5.88 was also a PB
No time were over 8 seconds.
Usually I average like 7.50 seconds


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 7, 2012)

forcing myself to do xeoline on every solve now.

13.58, 22.22, 14.39, 18.31, 15.05, 18.52, 14.70, 14.11, 17.88, 15.50, 15.28, 18.24 = *16.20 (σ = 1.71)*


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2012)

B2 R2 F L2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F' R2 D L' F' L2 F R F' U R

y2 L2 F L2 F' R' B2
R2 R' U2 R2 U R'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U M U M'
M' U2 M' U2 M2 U

7.48, 29 stm @ 3.8tps, first Roux sub 8


----------



## uvafan (Jul 7, 2012)

19.57 non-rolled avg100

Time List:


Spoiler



19.47, 22.35, 20.94, 15.90, 19.70, 19.18, 22.69, (26.31), 15.02, 19.49, 17.10, 19.45, 18.50+, 22.73, 21.02, 23.24, 17.95, 21.94, 20.63, 18.28, 21.84, 19.48, 22.89+, 15.50, 20.82, 21.63, 18.92, 18.20, 18.87, 25.90, 18.17, 16.84, 17.32, 21.38, 20.34, 17.14, 20.18, 23.50, 19.90, 16.27, 16.04, 20.60, 24.14, 24.46, 18.21, 21.65, 17.79, 17.47, 19.91, 16.23, 21.35, 16.39, 22.00, 20.69, 22.11, 18.87, 22.55, 21.58, (14.58), 22.50, 17.49, 17.85, 18.02, 18.55, 14.98, 16.95, 16.88, 22.94, 24.60, 18.68, 18.12, 17.06, 23.62, 19.96, 18.45, 23.33, 18.12, 16.55, 21.50, 18.07


----------



## Athefre (Jul 7, 2012)

Escher said:


> B2 R2 F L2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F' R2 D L' F' L2 F R F' U R
> 
> y2 L2 F L2 F' R' B2
> R2 R' U2 R2 U R'
> ...



You mean:

y2 L2 *F'* L2 *F* R' B2
R2 *U* R' U2 R2 U R'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U M U M'
M' U2 M' U2 M2 U

7.48, 30 stm @ 4.0tps


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

Escher said:


> B2 R2 F L2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F' R2 D L' F' L2 F R F' U R
> 
> y2 L2 F L2 F' R' B2
> R2 R' U2 R2 U R'
> ...



Wat

On another note, 
F2L-CLL-ELL

Best average of 5: 21.29
1-5 - 20.61 21.14 (18.57) 22.13 (26.39)

Best average of 12: 22.28
1-12 - 20.61 21.14 (18.57) 22.13 (26.39) 23.32 19.10 24.65 22.93 21.41 26.07 21.45

First time ive ever timed myself.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 7, 2012)

this is a lot of sub10s for one avg12

8.94, 10.28, (8.88), 16.05, 10.62, 11.55, (20.23), 8.91, 12.94, 9.68, 11.53, 10.38 = 11.09 (lol)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

2x2

number of times: 102/102
best time: 2.19
worst time: 9.55

current avg5: 2.97 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 2.70 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 3.61 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 3.20 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 3.66 (σ = 0.70)
best avg50: 3.54 (σ = 0.68)

current avg100: 3.62 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 3.62 (σ = 0.69)

session avg: 3.61 (σ = 0.68)


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 7, 2012)

*7.45 avg5*: (9.78), 7.44, 7.52, 7.38, (6.26)
(another!) 7.*77 avg12*: 7.44, 7.52, 7.38, (6.26), 7.80, (8.71), 7.81, 8.43, 7.14, 8.36, 8.45, 7.40

*avg19 7.96* (highest number of solves so far to have a sub8 avg!): 7.44, 7.52, 7.38, (6.26), 7.80, 8.71, 7.81, 8.43, 7.14, 8.36, 8.45, 7.40, (8.98), 8.06, 8.89, 7.50, 8.23, 8.61, 7.65
*mean of 19 7.93* (highest number of solves so far to have a sub8 mean!: 7.44, 7.52, 7.38, 6.26, 7.80, 8.71, 7.81, 8.43, 7.14, 8.36, 8.45, 7.40, 8.98, 8.06, 8.89, 7.50, 8.23, 8.61, 7.65


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2012)

Athefre said:


> You mean:
> _[corrections]_



Thanks, me dumb.

Holy ****balls 5bld...


----------



## kromagnon (Jul 8, 2012)

first sub 10:00 on 7x7! 9:46.77!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm liking my new Shengshou.

number of times: 66/66
best time: 51.20
worst time: 1:04.81

best avg5: 56.03 (σ = 2.65)
best avg12: 58.50 (σ = 2.45)
best avg50: 59.53 (σ = 2.29)
session avg: 59.89 (σ = 2.49)
session mean: 59.77


----------



## Riley (Jul 8, 2012)

Won my first competition, though it was unofficial (BooBoo Summer Unofficial Two). (10.40), (11.93), 10.86, 11.03, 11.72 = 11.20 Still no sub 10...
Video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga2BAjueUno


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 8, 2012)

First timed complete Square-1 solve : 1:03.55

I liek this.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 8, 2012)

2x2:

1.47, 1.43, (1.22), (2.58), 2.03 = 1.64 average of 5 (0.08 from PB)
1.47, 1.43, (1.22), 2.58, 2.03, 1.77, 2.00, 1.96, (3.69), 1.68, 1.78, 1.66 = 1.84 average of 12 (0.04 from PB)



Spoiler: Scrambles



2. 1.47 F' R2 U' R' U2 R F2 R U' R' U'
3. 1.43 F2 R' F2 R' U R U2 F U' R' U'
4. 1.22 F R F2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
5. 2.58 F' U2 R U2 F' U2 F R' U2 R2 U'
6. 2.03 F' R' U2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U'
7. 1.77 R2 F2 R2 F' R U' R F2 U R' U'
8. 2.00 R' F2 U F U2 F' R F2 U2 R' U'
9. 1.96 U R U2 R F R' F R U2 R2 U'
10. 3.69 R' U2 F U2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U'
11. 1.68 R2 U F R F2 U' R U2 F' R2 U'
12. 1.78 R F' R U' R U F' U2 F' R' U'
13. 1.66 U' R F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 8, 2012)

1:00.62 average of 12 for 3x3x3. This was in a series of 51 solves at rubetimer.

I can smell sub minute times. I believe that if I get a good night's rest I can do it. Or maybe I should learn another 4LLL algorithm as sometimes I have to use the only corner permutation algorithm I know three times. Anyway, it was nice to shave 4 seconds after dumping my previous LL method (edge orientation, edge permutation, corner permutation and finally corner orientation).

And I had my first OH solves, once with left, the other with right. I suspect these are good for developing look ahead.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 8, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> 1:00.62 average of 12 for 3x3x3. This was in a series of 51 solves at rubetimer.
> [..] Or maybe I should learn another 4LLL algorithm as sometimes I have to use the only corner permutation algorithm I know three times.[..]


Try to mirror the ones you know, first. You will find it useful when learning more algorithms.



CarlBrannen said:


> [...]And I had my first OH solves, once with left, the other with right. I suspect these are good for developing look ahead.


They are, that's how I learned how to be color-neutral (starting with any color) back when I used CFOP.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 8, 2012)

19.09 non-rolled avg100

Time List:



Spoiler



20.78, 16.90, 19.94, 21.07, 17.45, 20.13, 25.43, 17.38, 18.46, 20.18, 21.12+, 17.66, 19.06, 16.51, 18.45, 20.73, 18.47, 20.09, 19.03, 22.11, 21.36, 21.10, 16.59, 14.23, 19.26, 19.84, 16.32, 22.49, 18.33, 17.24, 14.81, 18.68, 18.92, 22.52, (14.15), 14.87, 19.20, 21.21, 17.26, 19.65, 19.58, 19.05, 15.83, 17.45, 19.31, 17.71, 25.54, 23.39, 16.49, 17.53, 18.04, 22.22, 18.06, 19.04, 21.34, 18.35, 24.06+, 22.40, 19.79, 17.33, 17.14, 20.69, 17.57, 20.86, 20.28, 16.26, 19.05, 21.37, 17.99, 17.79, 15.94, 20.81, 19.22, 19.08, 15.15, 17.88, 17.00, 17.61, 21.11, 17.91, 15.37, 19.06, 17.87, 23.68, 21.02, 23.74, 15.78, 24.58, 16.96, (36.38), 16.78, 19.56, 19.85, 16.95, 16.79, 14.29, 20.88, 21.72+, 19.78, 17.91



Worst non-pop was 25.43


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 8, 2012)

3x3 - 9.54 Full step
D2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 R' B' R2 D2 R' B F2 R U2 B' cross on bottom 

4th sub 10
fastest full step solve


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 8, 2012)

13.99, 12.11, 16.39, 11.62, 13.75, 15.75, 12.10, 13.53, 15.69, 13.28, 13.50, 18.91 = *14.01 avg12*

zhanchi pb crushed with alpha v.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 8, 2012)

number of times: 106/106
best time: *10.55*
worst time: 28.52

current avg5: 17.43 (σ = 1.40)
best avg5: 14.38 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 16.92 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 15.26 (σ = 1.34)

current avg25: 16.76 (σ = 1.36)
best avg25: *15.89* (σ = 1.06)

current avg50: 16.75 (σ = 1.42)
best avg50: *16.32* (σ = 1.34)

current avg100: 16.70 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: *16.68* (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 16.78 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 16.90

10.55 was PLL skip


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 8, 2012)

PB single, ao5 and ao12 

single was three move xcross and sune + u-perm LL

number of times: 43/43
best time: 12.69
worst time: 36.21

current avg5: 17.62 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 17.62 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 19.40 (σ = 2.30)
best avg12: 19.35 (σ = 2.26)


----------



## Jakube (Jul 8, 2012)

best time: 12.35
best avg5: 17.09 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 18.38 (σ = 2.04)
best avg50: 19.58 (σ = 2.11)
best avg100: 19.77

All PB


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2012)

beat my 4x4 pb by a lot, it was 48.64

i just got 40.90! fifth sub 50 i think

28 reduction, good fish, v perm


----------



## Brest (Jul 8, 2012)

1041


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 8, 2012)

Brest said:


> 1041



Reconstructions?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 8, 2012)

> Reconstructions?



Consecutive one-handed pushups.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 9, 2012)

2:24.03 2x2 - 4x4 relay. I know it sucks, but it's a PB for me. Wasianrubiks got 2:57.99, his PB.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2012)

Megaminx

1:50.61, 2:04.65, 2:05.45, 1:30.77, 1:59.31, 2:25.30, 1:47.11, 1:57.93, 1:58.60, 1:59.07, 1:48.21, 2:02.38 = 1:57.33

First ever sub-2 avg12.
That 1:30 had a last layer of FURU'R'F' + Sune


K, not worried about Nats cutoff for this anymore. Now to gain that same confidence for square-1...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 9, 2012)

what do you average?


number of times: 127/127
best time: 40.90
worst time: 1:06.01

best avg5: 52.61 (σ = 3.77) (40.90), 50.45, (1:00.95), 56.96, 50.42
best avg12: 53.94 (σ = 4.06) 51.65, 52.92, 56.47, 58.01, (45.15), (58.90), 57.78, 55.57, 55.52, 45.62, 49.21, 56.66
best avg50: 57.11 (σ = 3.79)
best avg100: 58.48 (σ = 3.23)
session avg: 58.99 (σ = 3.10)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 9, 2012)

2x2 2.99 mean of 2241



Spoiler



2986	09-Jul-2012 00:37:10	00:02.61 F R' U' F U' F2 U F' R' U2
2985	09-Jul-2012 00:36:53	00:04.08 F' R' F2 U' R F U' F'
2984	09-Jul-2012 00:36:39	00:03.42 R' F' U F' R F' U F' R2
2983	09-Jul-2012 00:36:24	00:02.78 R' F R U2 R' U F' U2 F2
2982	09-Jul-2012 00:36:13	00:02.41 U' F U' R2 U2 F U' F2 U'
2981	09-Jul-2012 00:36:03	00:03.36 F U R2 U R' F2 R' F' R2
2980	09-Jul-2012 00:35:53	00:02.27 U F U2 F R' F R2
2979	09-Jul-2012 00:35:42	00:03.09 F R2 F' U F' R' F' R2
2978	09-Jul-2012 00:35:28	00:04.64 F R F R2 F2 U' F' U2
2977	09-Jul-2012 00:35:16	00:02.71 F R' F R' F U2 F R2
2976	09-Jul-2012 00:35:04	00:02.44 U' R F R2 U' F' R F2 U'
2975	09-Jul-2012 00:34:47	00:03.39 R2 U R2 U2 R' U F2 U2 R2
2974	09-Jul-2012 00:34:29	00:03.81 U2 F2 R' F R' U F R'
2973	09-Jul-2012 00:34:16	00:03.34 U F2 U R2 U F' U R2 F U2
2972	09-Jul-2012 00:34:02	00:03.29 F R2 U R U' R2 F2 U'
2971	09-Jul-2012 00:33:46	00:02.37 R F2 U2 F' R' F2 U F' R'
2970	09-Jul-2012 00:33:19	00:03.12 U R U' F' R F R' F2 U'
2969	09-Jul-2012 00:33:05	00:04.04 R' U R2 F R2 F U2 R' U
2968	09-Jul-2012 00:32:50	00:00.89 U F' R U2 F R2 F U2
2967	09-Jul-2012 00:32:31	00:02.95 F U2 R F' U' F R U' F2 U2
2966	09-Jul-2012 00:32:16	00:02.26 F U F' R' U2 R' F2
2965	09-Jul-2012 00:31:18	00:02.23 F' U R' U F2 R' U F2 R U'
2964	09-Jul-2012 00:31:07	00:01.44 R' F U F2 R U2 R U
2963	09-Jul-2012 00:30:55	00:03.68 R F' R' U F' R' F R2 F'
2962	09-Jul-2012 00:30:41	00:02.84 R' U' R2 U' F R' U R2 F' U'
2961	09-Jul-2012 00:30:26	00:03.26 F' R U' R' U R' U2
2960	09-Jul-2012 00:30:05	00:03.07 F2 R' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U
2959	09-Jul-2012 00:29:45	00:03.24 R F R U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U2
2958	09-Jul-2012 00:29:32	00:02.67 F U F2 U' F2 R U2 R2
2957	09-Jul-2012 00:29:20	00:03.18 F R U2 F' R' F2 R F2
2956	09-Jul-2012 00:29:08	00:02.73 F2 R2 U' F R F' U2 F' U'
2955	09-Jul-2012 00:28:52	00:04.14 U' F' R' F2 R' F U' R2 U
2954	09-Jul-2012 00:28:38	00:03.57 F' U2 F R F2 U2 R2 U' F U2
2953	09-Jul-2012 00:28:21	00:04.28 F' U' R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U'
2952	09-Jul-2012 00:27:58	00:02.88 F2 U F' U2 F' U F2 R'
2951	09-Jul-2012 00:27:43	00:02.07 F U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2
2950	09-Jul-2012 00:27:27	00:03.21 R U' R U2 R2 F2 U' F U'
2949	09-Jul-2012 00:26:26	00:03.17 R F' U2 R' F U R' U2 F2 U'
2948	09-Jul-2012 00:26:11	00:02.43 U' R' F U2 R' F U' F' R2 F'
2947	09-Jul-2012 00:25:55	00:03.45 F2 U' R F' R F2 U2 F' U2
2946	09-Jul-2012 00:25:42	00:02.27 F U2 R F' U' R U F2 U'
2945	09-Jul-2012 00:24:50	00:04.39 R' F2 U F R F2 U2 R'
2944	09-Jul-2012 00:24:30	00:03.31 U2 F' R2 U' R U' R F'
2943	09-Jul-2012 00:24:16	00:02.27 R2 F U' R U2 R' U2 F' U'
2942	09-Jul-2012 00:24:01	00:02.70 U F' U' F' U2 R U' F2 U'
2941	09-Jul-2012 00:23:50	00:01.45 R F R2 F U2 R F U2 F
2940	09-Jul-2012 00:23:35	00:02.79 R2 U' R' F2 R F' R2 U F'
2939	09-Jul-2012 00:23:18	00:02.12 U' F U' F2 R F U R' F2
2938	09-Jul-2012 00:23:03	00:03.00 F' U2 R F2 U' R' U F2 R'
2937	09-Jul-2012 00:22:39	00:02.06 F2 R2 F R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
2936	09-Jul-2012 00:22:21	00:02.44 F U2 R2 F U' F R' F2 R2
2935	09-Jul-2012 00:22:02	00:04.35 R U R' U2 R2 U' F R' F2
2934	08-Jul-2012 23:58:00	00:03.75 R U F2 R' F' U' R U' R' U'
2933	08-Jul-2012 23:57:39	00:04.33 F' R U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
2932	08-Jul-2012 23:57:22	00:02.22 F2 U' F' U' R2 F U F2 U2
2931	08-Jul-2012 23:57:12	00:02.91 U2 R' U F U2 F2 R' U' R
2930	08-Jul-2012 23:56:59	00:03.18 R U2 R F2 R U F2 U F2 U2
2929	08-Jul-2012 23:56:20	00:03.11 R F' U2 R2 F' U F' U2 F2
2928	08-Jul-2012 23:55:12	00:02.76 R2 F2 U R2 U' R' U2 R F'
2927	08-Jul-2012 23:54:57	00:02.28 F R' F' R2 F R' U R' F' U2
2926	08-Jul-2012 23:54:44	00:02.79 U' F2 R U F2 U R' U2 R U2
2925	08-Jul-2012 23:54:30	00:03.11 U2 R F U2 R' F' R2 F R2
2924	08-Jul-2012 23:54:20	00:02.68 R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2
2923	08-Jul-2012 23:53:44	00:02.96 F U' R F' R F U F U2
2922	08-Jul-2012 23:53:28	00:03.77 R2 F' U' F' U' R2 F R'
2921	08-Jul-2012 23:53:16	00:02.76 F U' R U' F' U' F' U2
2920	08-Jul-2012 23:52:33	00:03.64 F2 U' R F U2 F U2 F' R2 U
2919	08-Jul-2012 23:52:14	00:03.59 R2 F' U2 R F' U2 F' U F'
2918	08-Jul-2012 23:51:49	00:02.02 F' U F2 U' R U' R F2 R2 U'
2917	08-Jul-2012 23:51:30	00:02.91 R' U' R2 F2 R' U2 F R' U
2916	08-Jul-2012 23:51:18	00:02.61 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U' R2 U2
2915	08-Jul-2012 23:51:03	00:03.23 U F R2 U2 R' F2 R' U
2914	08-Jul-2012 23:50:49	00:03.88 U' F U2 R2 F R' F R F2
2913	08-Jul-2012 23:50:33	00:02.63 R2 U' F2 U F U2 F' R2
2912	08-Jul-2012 23:50:18	00:03.11 R' U' F2 R2 U' R U' F U
2911	08-Jul-2012 23:50:04	00:03.00 U' F R' U2 R F' R2 U'
2910	08-Jul-2012 23:49:49	00:03.20 R F' U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U2
2909	08-Jul-2012 23:49:03	00:02.35 R' F2 U' R2 F' U F2 R' U'
2908	08-Jul-2012 23:48:46	00:04.56 U' F2 U R' F U R F U2
2907	08-Jul-2012 23:48:34	00:02.87 U R U F2 R' U R2 U F2
2906	08-Jul-2012 23:44:08	00:03.27 R' F2 U R' F2 U R F2 U'
2905	08-Jul-2012 23:43:46	00:03.58 U F U' R2 F U R F' U'
2904	08-Jul-2012 23:43:31	00:04.73 F' R F2 U' F' R U
2903	08-Jul-2012 23:43:15	00:03.14 F R' F' R' U R2 F' U F2
2902	08-Jul-2012 23:42:58	00:03.54 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R U F' U
2901	08-Jul-2012 23:42:37	00:03.47 U' R' U F' U F2 U R2 F
2900	08-Jul-2012 23:42:23	00:03.91 R F U R2 U R2 F' R2 F' U'
2899	08-Jul-2012 23:41:48	00:03.93 U F' R F2 U R'
2898	08-Jul-2012 23:41:38	00:01.88 F2 R2 U R F U2 R2 F R'
2897	08-Jul-2012 23:41:21	00:02.52 F R' U R U F2 U R U2
2896	08-Jul-2012 23:41:04	00:02.27 U' F R' F2 R' F R U' R2
2895	08-Jul-2012 23:40:51	00:03.05 F2 U' R2 U F' R U' F2 U
2894	08-Jul-2012 23:40:39	00:02.91 F2 R U' R F' U2 F U R'
2893	08-Jul-2012 23:40:29	00:01.40 U2 F2 U' F R' F' R F' U'
2892	08-Jul-2012 23:40:13	00:03.50 R' U F' U F2 U' F R2 U'
2891	08-Jul-2012 23:39:59	00:02.36 R U' F2 R2 F' U F2 R
2890	08-Jul-2012 23:39:47	00:03.21 U R' U' F2 R2 U2 F'
2889	08-Jul-2012 23:39:35	00:03.00 R' U' F2 R U' R2 U' F' R' U'
2888	08-Jul-2012 23:39:25	00:02.29 U2 R U' R U' F U
2887	08-Jul-2012 23:39:14	00:03.15 F2 R U2 R' U F U2 R' F2
2886	08-Jul-2012 23:39:01	00:02.76 U2 F' R F' R U R' U2 F U
2885	08-Jul-2012 23:38:46	00:04.06 R2 F' R F2 R' F U2 R U'
2884	08-Jul-2012 23:38:14	00:02.14 F U R' U' R' F' U2 R
2883	08-Jul-2012 23:38:01	00:02.73 R2 U2 R F' R' F U2 R U2
2882	08-Jul-2012 23:37:51	00:02.94 F2 U' F U' R U2 F' U R'
2881	08-Jul-2012 23:37:41	00:02.34 R' F2 U R' U' F2 U R' F2
2880	08-Jul-2012 23:37:29	00:02.17 F R2 U' F R' U' R2 U'
2879	08-Jul-2012 23:37:16	00:03.93 F2 R' F2 R U' F R' U2 F2 U'
2878	08-Jul-2012 23:36:56	00:02.41 R2 F R' U' F R2 U' F U'
2877	08-Jul-2012 23:36:46	00:02.03 F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F'
2876	08-Jul-2012 23:36:33	00:03.16 F2 R U2 F' U F' U' F2 U2
2875	08-Jul-2012 23:36:18	00:02.53 R U2 F2 R' U F2 R' F' R2
2874	08-Jul-2012 23:36:06	00:02.55 R U F' U' R F' U R2 U2
2873	08-Jul-2012 23:35:56	00:02.80 R U2 F' U' R' F R' U
2872	08-Jul-2012 23:35:40	00:04.08 R U' F2 R' F U' F2 U F2 R'
2871	08-Jul-2012 23:35:23	00:03.16 F2 U' R F2 U' R U' F
2870	08-Jul-2012 23:35:12	00:02.63 U2 F' U2 F' U R' U'
2869	08-Jul-2012 23:35:00	00:03.52 R F2 R U R U2 R U F2 U'
2868	08-Jul-2012 23:34:33	00:03.00 U' F' R2 F' R F2 R' F2 R'
2867	08-Jul-2012 23:34:20	00:02.85 R' F' R2 U F' R2 U' R F' U2
2866	08-Jul-2012 23:34:06	00:01.10 F2 R2 F U2 F2 R
2865	08-Jul-2012 23:33:50	00:02.88 U' F2 R F U' R F' U R'
2864	08-Jul-2012 23:33:37	00:03.72 U' F' R' U2 F U2 F R2
2863	08-Jul-2012 23:33:22	00:03.74 R' F2 U F2 U' F U' F2 U'
2862	08-Jul-2012 23:33:13	00:03.03 F' R2 F U2 R' F U2 R' F
2861	08-Jul-2012 23:33:00	00:02.83 F2 U2 F' R F' R2 U' F U'
2860	08-Jul-2012 23:32:49	00:03.25 U2 F' R' F2 U R' F2 U2
2859	08-Jul-2012 23:32:15	00:02.52 F' R' F U2 R2 U' R' F R' U2
2858	08-Jul-2012 23:32:03	00:02.37 R F U' R2 U' R F' U'
2857	08-Jul-2012 23:31:46	00:02.47 F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U F
2856	08-Jul-2012 23:28:15	00:01.79 F U' R' F U2 R2
2855	08-Jul-2012 23:28:06	00:02.70 U2 F U' F' U' R2 F U' F U'
2854	08-Jul-2012 23:27:55	00:04.07 U R' F' U2 F U2 R' F2 U'
2853	08-Jul-2012 23:27:42	00:01.78 R U' F2 U F2 U R U'
2852	08-Jul-2012 23:27:01	00:03.91 F R' F' U2 R F2 R U' F'
2851	08-Jul-2012 23:26:17	00:02.84 R2 F U F U R2 F2 R' U'
2850	08-Jul-2012 23:26:03	00:02.28 F2 R F U F U R' U2
2849	08-Jul-2012 23:25:53	00:02.21 F2 U2 R U F' U
2848	08-Jul-2012 23:25:27	00:02.61 U2 R F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
2847	08-Jul-2012 23:24:52	00:04.05 R F2 U R F2 R F' R2 F
2846	08-Jul-2012 23:24:38	00:03.77 U' R' U' F2 U R U2 F2 R'
2845	08-Jul-2012 23:12:40	00:02.37 U R2 U2 R' U F' U
2844	08-Jul-2012 23:12:10	00:03.51 U' R2 U' R' U F2 U' R'
2843	08-Jul-2012 23:11:55	00:02.99 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 R F' U2
2842	08-Jul-2012 23:11:37	00:03.87 F2 U' R' F R' U2 R U2 F' U2
2841	08-Jul-2012 23:11:20	00:03.56 U' R F U2 F' U2 R U R'
2840	08-Jul-2012 23:11:11	00:01.96 R2 U F2 R' F' U F U'
2839	08-Jul-2012 23:10:50	00:03.87 U F' U' F' R2 U F R' U'
2838	08-Jul-2012 23:10:31	00:03.41 F2 R' U R' F U R' U F'
2837	08-Jul-2012 23:10:21	00:01.91 R U' F2 U2 R' F' U2 F'
2836	08-Jul-2012 04:35:03	00:03.53 U R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U' F U2
2835	08-Jul-2012 04:34:51	00:02.04 U2 R' U' F U2 F' R U R
2834	08-Jul-2012 04:34:36	00:03.48 R U2 R' U' F U' R' F U
2833	08-Jul-2012 04:34:20	00:02.49 U' F U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U'
2832	08-Jul-2012 04:33:58	00:02.76 U' R U R' F2 U2 R2
2831	08-Jul-2012 04:33:37	00:03.34 F' R' U R' F2 R' F' U R' U2
2830	08-Jul-2012 04:33:03	00:02.83 R' U R U2 F2 R U' R U2
2829	08-Jul-2012 04:32:27	00:02.71 F U2 R' F2 R F R2 F' U'
2828	08-Jul-2012 04:32:11	00:03.11 R2 U' R2 F U' R2 F R2 F'
2827	08-Jul-2012 04:31:54	00:04.11 R F2 R U2 R' U F2 R
2826	06-Jul-2012 18:57:25	00:02.69 U F' U R F2 U' R F' U'
2825	06-Jul-2012 18:56:51	00:03.59 R U2 R' F' U2 F' U F U' R'
2824	06-Jul-2012 18:56:34	00:02.67 R F R2 F' U F R' F2 U
2823	06-Jul-2012 18:56:18	00:04.02 F' R F' R2 F' R U R2 U2
2822	06-Jul-2012 18:56:05	00:03.09 U2 R F' U2 F R2 F2 U'
2821	06-Jul-2012 18:55:53	00:02.81 U' F2 U2 R' F' U F' U' R2
2820	06-Jul-2012 18:55:14	00:02.39 U2 F2 R2 U R U2 R' F2 U2
2819	06-Jul-2012 18:55:00	00:03.89 U' R F U' F2 R F R U2
2818	06-Jul-2012 18:54:50	00:02.63 U' R2 U F R' U R' U2 R' U'
2817	06-Jul-2012 18:54:39	00:03.01 U R U' R' F R F R2 U2
2816	06-Jul-2012 18:54:05	00:01.86 U' R U F' U R2 U' F' U'
2815	06-Jul-2012 18:53:48	00:02.80 R2 U' F' R F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
2814	06-Jul-2012 18:53:36	00:04.82 R' U2 R F' R' U2 F U' R U2
2813	06-Jul-2012 18:53:21	00:02.43 R2 F' R' F R F' U2 R' U'
2812	06-Jul-2012 18:53:11	00:03.55 R2 F2 U R' U' F R' F
2811	06-Jul-2012 18:53:01	00:02.12 R U' R2 U2 R' F R' F R'
2810	06-Jul-2012 18:52:43	00:02.30 F U2 R2 F U F2 R' U2
2809	06-Jul-2012 18:52:33	00:03.52 R' F R' F' R U' R' U F2
2808	06-Jul-2012 18:52:19	00:03.27 U2 F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U' F
2807	06-Jul-2012 18:52:02	00:02.16 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F R F'
2806	06-Jul-2012 18:51:44	00:02.62 F2 U2 F U' R' F R' F U2
2805	06-Jul-2012 18:51:29	00:03.20 U' R U' R' U F2 U F' U2
2804	06-Jul-2012 18:51:13	00:02.92 R2 U' R2 U' R F' R2 U
2803	06-Jul-2012 18:50:55	00:03.30 U2 R F U2 R F' U2 F2
2802	06-Jul-2012 18:50:38	00:04.19 R' F R2 F2 U F' R2 F R2
2801	06-Jul-2012 18:50:26	00:02.90 U F' U' R' F2 U2 R F' R'
2800	06-Jul-2012 18:50:12	00:01.24 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U' R'
2799	06-Jul-2012 18:49:54	00:03.19 U' R2 U R F2 U' R' F
2798	06-Jul-2012 18:49:40	00:02.55 R U' F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U'
2797	06-Jul-2012 18:49:24	00:03.44 R U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U2
2796	06-Jul-2012 18:49:11	00:02.72 R' F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R
2795	06-Jul-2012 18:49:00	00:04.17 F U F' R U' F R' U2 R'
2794	06-Jul-2012 18:48:39	00:01.99 F R U R' U2 F2 R' F' R F'
2793	06-Jul-2012 18:48:21	00:03.07 U2 F U2 R' F' U R F U' R'
2792	06-Jul-2012 18:48:12	00:02.58 F2 U' R F' U R2 F U' R2
2791	06-Jul-2012 18:47:52	00:03.52 F2 R2 U' F U F' R2 F2 U2
2790	06-Jul-2012 18:47:40	00:03.67 R' U2 F2 U R2 U' R' U2 R'
2789	06-Jul-2012 18:47:00	00:02.30 U' F2 U2 F' U R' F2 U
2788	06-Jul-2012 18:46:49	00:02.46 F R' F2 U2 R U F' U'
2787	06-Jul-2012 18:46:35	00:02.87 F2 R' F2 R2 U F' U' F2
2786	06-Jul-2012 18:46:15	00:03.13 R F2 R' F U2 F R' F R'
2785	06-Jul-2012 18:44:28	00:03.83 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U R2 U'
2784	06-Jul-2012 18:44:10	00:02.48 R F2 U' F U2 F U F'
2783	06-Jul-2012 18:43:55	00:03.21 F R F R' F R U' R U
2782	06-Jul-2012 18:43:44	00:02.73 F' R2 F' U R2 F' U' R U'
2781	06-Jul-2012 18:43:28	00:02.68 R F' R' U F' U2 R F' R
2780	06-Jul-2012 18:43:14	00:04.00 U2 R2 U R' U R2 F2 U' R'
2779	06-Jul-2012 18:42:53	00:03.92 U2 F U F U2 R' U R'
2778	06-Jul-2012 18:42:32	00:03.19 U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' F' R2
2777	06-Jul-2012 18:42:22	00:02.16 R U F' U F R U R
2776	06-Jul-2012 18:41:52	00:02.08 R U2 F' U R' F R2 F U
2775	06-Jul-2012 18:41:38	00:02.54 R2 F' R' U' R F' R F2 R
2774	06-Jul-2012 18:41:24	00:02.98 R' F R' U R' U' F2 U'
2773	06-Jul-2012 18:41:11	00:04.52 U2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R'
2772	06-Jul-2012 18:40:55	00:02.79 F2 U R2 U' F U' F2 R'
2771	06-Jul-2012 18:40:40	00:04.29 U' F R2 F2 U' R' U' R'
2770	06-Jul-2012 18:40:27	00:01.98 R2 F' R F U F' U' F U'
2769	06-Jul-2012 18:39:58	00:02.57 U2 R' U' R' F2 R' F U2 R
2768	06-Jul-2012 18:39:44	00:03.31 F R F' R2 F R F2 R' U
2767	06-Jul-2012 18:39:24	00:03.57 F U' R' F' R' U R2 U R' U'
2766	06-Jul-2012 18:39:12	00:02.48 U2 F2 U' F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U'
2765	06-Jul-2012 18:38:58	00:02.93 R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U' F2 U'
2764	06-Jul-2012 18:38:45	00:02.89 F2 R2 F U2 R' U' F' U R
2763	06-Jul-2012 18:38:34	00:03.11 R U' R U2 F' R' F U2 R' U'
2762	06-Jul-2012 18:38:18	00:03.95 R F' R' U2 R' U F2 R' U2
2761	06-Jul-2012 18:38:08	00:02.24 R2 F' U F' R' U' F R2 U
2760	06-Jul-2012 18:37:56	00:02.45 R2 F U' R2 F R' U F2 U2
2759	06-Jul-2012 18:37:36	00:03.65 F2 U R2 U' F U' F' U
2758	06-Jul-2012 18:37:23	00:04.09 R2 F U' R' F' R U2
2757	06-Jul-2012 18:36:49	00:03.23 F2 U2 F U' R U' R F2 R' U'
2756	06-Jul-2012 18:36:37	00:02.84 R2 U' R' U R' F U2 R U'
2755	06-Jul-2012 18:36:22	00:03.13 R U R2 U' F R2 U2 R'
2754	06-Jul-2012 18:36:12	00:02.24 R F' U F2 R' U' F R2 F' R2
2753	06-Jul-2012 18:35:59	00:03.15 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F' R2 F'
2752	06-Jul-2012 18:35:48	00:02.79 U2 F2 U F2 U' R F R' U2
2751	06-Jul-2012 18:35:37	00:03.00 F U2 F2 R U' F' U R F2 U2
2750	06-Jul-2012 18:34:09	00:03.25 U2 R' F U2 R' F U' F'
2749	06-Jul-2012 18:33:59	00:03.09 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 F U2
2748	06-Jul-2012 18:33:43	00:03.40 U F2 U' F' R F2 R' F U' R'
2747	06-Jul-2012 18:33:24	00:02.76 F' U' R U' R F2 U2 R
2746	06-Jul-2012 18:33:11	00:02.64 R' F' U' F' U R' F' R U2
2745	06-Jul-2012 18:32:57	00:02.86 F' U' F' R F' U R2 U' R'
2744	06-Jul-2012 18:32:44	00:02.63 U' R F' R2 U F R'
2743	06-Jul-2012 18:32:21	00:03.12 U2 R U2 R' U F R2 U2 F'
2742	06-Jul-2012 18:32:06	00:03.26 U R' U F' U F2 U' R
2741	06-Jul-2012 18:31:24	00:02.54 R U2 R' U2 F' U F2 U
2740	06-Jul-2012 18:31:13	00:03.10 F2 U2 R2 F U' R U' R' F2
2739	06-Jul-2012 18:30:59	00:02.79 F' U F2 U2 R F' U F2 U'
2738	06-Jul-2012 18:30:50	00:02.33 R2 F2 U' R U R U2 F'
2737	06-Jul-2012 00:26:35	00:03.08 R U' R F U' R F U
2736	06-Jul-2012 00:26:25	00:02.16 F' R2 F' U R' F' R U R2 U'
2735	06-Jul-2012 00:26:08	00:03.50 R2 U' F U' F R' U2 F' U
2734	06-Jul-2012 00:22:46	00:02.54 F' U2 R' F R F' R U' F2 U2
2733	06-Jul-2012 00:22:31	00:03.02 U2 F U2 F U' F U F2 R2 U2
2732	06-Jul-2012 00:22:19	00:03.44 F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' F'
2731	06-Jul-2012 00:22:07	00:03.73 R2 F' U' R U' R U' F'
2730	06-Jul-2012 00:21:58	00:01.82 U' R2 F R' F' R2 F U' R2
2729	06-Jul-2012 00:21:49	00:01.61 U' R2 U F' R2 U R' F' R'
2728	06-Jul-2012 00:21:37	00:02.97 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U R F2 U'
2727	06-Jul-2012 00:21:27	00:02.78 F' R' U' R F' R2 F' R
2726	06-Jul-2012 00:20:51	00:03.11 U' F' U R' F U2 R' U'
2725	06-Jul-2012 00:20:34	00:02.24 F' U F2 U' R2 F R U F U'
2724	06-Jul-2012 00:20:16	00:02.67 F R U F2 R' F' R2 F
2723	06-Jul-2012 00:19:53	00:02.96 F2 R U' R' U' R F2
2722	06-Jul-2012 00:19:45	00:02.42 F' U F R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
2721	06-Jul-2012 00:19:27	00:01.95 R' U' R2 U R' F U F2 R2
2720	05-Jul-2012 23:45:05	00:03.53 U2 F2 U R' F' R U' F2 U'
2719	05-Jul-2012 23:44:41	00:03.31 U' R2 U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U2
2718	05-Jul-2012 23:44:29	00:03.14 U2 R F R' U R' U F2 R
2717	05-Jul-2012 23:44:12	00:03.25 U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F U'
2716	05-Jul-2012 23:44:01	00:03.71 U2 R' F2 R' U' F R2 U'
2715	05-Jul-2012 23:43:38	00:02.84 R F2 U R U2 F R2 F R'
2714	05-Jul-2012 23:43:24	00:03.60 U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F2 R' U2
2713	05-Jul-2012 23:43:10	00:03.05 R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
2712	05-Jul-2012 23:42:57	00:03.12 F2 R' U R2 F2 U2 F' U2
2711	05-Jul-2012 23:42:19	00:03.11 R2 F R2 F' R F U2 R'
2710	05-Jul-2012 23:42:09	00:02.18 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U R'
2709	05-Jul-2012 23:41:49	00:02.91 U R2 U R2 F' R U' R2 U'
2708	05-Jul-2012 23:41:06	00:01.82 F2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' R'
2707	05-Jul-2012 23:40:45	00:03.15 U2 F2 R2 F R' F R' U2 R'
2706	05-Jul-2012 23:40:33	00:04.79 U2 R2 U R2 F' R U F' R U'
2705	05-Jul-2012 23:40:12	00:03.52 U2 F' R' F R' U' F2 R U2
2704	05-Jul-2012 23:39:59	00:03.63 R' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U
2703	05-Jul-2012 23:39:25	00:03.40 R U' R2 U R2 F' R' F R
2702	05-Jul-2012 23:38:13	00:01.18 R' U' F2 U F2 U' R2
2701	05-Jul-2012 23:37:54	00:04.06 F R F' R F' U2 F' U' F U'
2700	05-Jul-2012 23:37:34	00:02.08 U2 F R2 F R U' R2 F U2
2699	05-Jul-2012 23:37:22	00:02.37 U F R U' F R
2698	05-Jul-2012 23:36:43	00:03.70 R F2 U' R' F' R U' F
2697	05-Jul-2012 23:36:30	00:03.00 U F R' F2 R' U F2 U F2 U'
2696	05-Jul-2012 23:36:19	00:02.50 U2 F U2 F R' F2 R' U R'
2695	05-Jul-2012 23:36:07	00:02.06 F' R' U' F' U2 R F' R2 F
2694	05-Jul-2012 23:35:30	00:02.58 R2 F R U R U2 R F' U2
2693	05-Jul-2012 23:35:19	00:01.94 U' F' R U' F' U F
2692	05-Jul-2012 23:35:09	00:01.13 R U' R F2 R' U'
2691	05-Jul-2012 23:34:59	00:02.17 U R' U2 R F U2 R' U' R'
2690	05-Jul-2012 23:34:48	00:03.24 F U' F' U R F2 U'
2689	05-Jul-2012 23:34:35	00:03.00 F' U2 R F' U' F R U
2688	05-Jul-2012 23:34:18	00:03.28 U2 R' F R U' R2 U R U2
2687	05-Jul-2012 23:34:06	00:03.44 F2 R' U R F R2 U' R
2686	05-Jul-2012 23:33:57	00:02.86 R U' F2 U F R' U R2 U
2685	05-Jul-2012 23:31:35	00:02.56 R2 F2 U2 R F U' F U' F U
2684	05-Jul-2012 23:31:25	00:02.26 U2 R U' R' F2 R F2 R F2 U2
2683	05-Jul-2012 23:30:20	00:02.87 R F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F'
2682	05-Jul-2012 23:30:07	00:02.17 F U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' F R
2681	05-Jul-2012 23:29:54	00:02.20 R F' U R U2 R U R' U2
2680	05-Jul-2012 23:29:17	00:03.72 F' R2 F' R' U2 F R' U2 R
2679	05-Jul-2012 23:28:29	00:01.97 U R F2 U R U' F'
2678	05-Jul-2012 23:27:12	00:03.27 F' U' R F' R' F U2 R'
2677	05-Jul-2012 23:26:48	00:04.44 F' R2 U2 F' R U R U2 F'
2676	05-Jul-2012 23:25:31	00:04.28 U' R2 F R2 F' R' U2 F2 R'
2675	05-Jul-2012 23:25:20	00:02.20 R' F R U2 F' U2 F U'
2674	05-Jul-2012 23:24:43	00:01.96 R2 F U' R' F U F' U2 F' U2
2673	05-Jul-2012 23:24:29	00:02.90 U' R2 F2 U' R U' R2 F2 R' U'
2672	05-Jul-2012 23:24:12	00:02.42 F U' R' U F2 R' F R' F'
2671	05-Jul-2012 23:23:27	00:04.43 U' F R U R U2 R2 F2 R'
2670	05-Jul-2012 23:23:14	00:03.20 F U' F U' F R' F R2 U
2669	05-Jul-2012 23:22:59	00:02.51 F2 U R U2 F' R' U2 R2 F U'
2668	05-Jul-2012 23:22:21	00:01.87 R F2 U R2 U R F2 U2
2667	05-Jul-2012 23:22:08	00:03.00 R2 F2 U2 F' U F2 R' F U2
2666	05-Jul-2012 23:21:44	00:02.87 R F2 U R' F' R U R' F2
2665	05-Jul-2012 23:19:41	00:03.20 R2 F' U2 R U' R2 U' F R' U'
2664	05-Jul-2012 23:19:28	00:03.37 R2 F' U F2 R' U' F R2 F2
2663	05-Jul-2012 23:19:07	00:02.31 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' F' R U'
2662	05-Jul-2012 23:18:47	00:03.29 F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U F' R
2661	05-Jul-2012 23:18:28	00:02.84 U F' R F' R2 U R' U' F2 U2
2660	05-Jul-2012 23:18:14	00:02.39 F2 U' R F U' F R2 U2 F2
2659	05-Jul-2012 23:17:48	00:02.02 F2 R F' R' U' R U2 R
2658	05-Jul-2012 23:17:36	00:02.41 U' F' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2
2657	05-Jul-2012 23:17:20	00:02.54 U2 F' R' U2 F U' F U'
2656	05-Jul-2012 23:16:56	00:03.84 U F2 U' R2 F U F2 R U'
2655	05-Jul-2012 23:03:07	00:02.11 R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 F U
2654	05-Jul-2012 23:02:54	00:01.06 U2 F R' F' R
2653	05-Jul-2012 23:02:29	00:02.25 U2 R' U' R F2 R' U2 R F
2652	05-Jul-2012 23:02:10	00:01.57 F U2 F U R2 F U' R2
2651	05-Jul-2012 23:01:54	00:03.61 F R' U R' U R2 U R U'
2650	05-Jul-2012 23:01:39	00:02.20 F' R U' R F2 U2 R F R F' U'
2649	05-Jul-2012 23:01:27	00:03.07 F U2 F R' F U2 R' U2 R
2648	05-Jul-2012 22:59:15	00:02.91 R2 U2 F2 R F' R2 U R U'
2647	05-Jul-2012 22:59:03	00:02.80 F2 U2 R2 U F' U' R F2 U'
2646	05-Jul-2012 22:58:51	00:03.75 F2 R2 F' U2 F U F2 R' U2
2645	05-Jul-2012 22:58:39	00:03.84 U F R' U R' U R
2644	05-Jul-2012 22:58:28	00:02.73 R2 F R' F2 R U' R' U' R U'
2643	05-Jul-2012 22:58:16	00:02.51 F2 U R' U' R' F U2 F'
2642	05-Jul-2012 22:58:06	00:01.53 U' F2 R F' R' F2 R' F2 R'
2641	05-Jul-2012 22:57:54	00:03.01 U R U' F2 R' F U2 F' U
2640	05-Jul-2012 22:57:41	00:02.61 F2 R F2 U' F U F2 R U2
2639	05-Jul-2012 22:57:29	00:03.24 F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 R2
2638	05-Jul-2012 22:57:04	00:02.55 U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 F' R'
2637	05-Jul-2012 22:55:33	00:02.08 F R' U2 F U2 F2 R U'
2636	05-Jul-2012 22:55:20	00:03.00 F2 U' R U' R2 U F2 U' F
2635	05-Jul-2012 22:55:10	00:01.90 F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' U2
2634	05-Jul-2012 22:54:42	00:03.28 R' U2 F R2 F R F2 U R'
2633	05-Jul-2012 22:54:23	00:03.54 F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R' F U2
2632	05-Jul-2012 22:53:25	00:02.52 F2 R F2 R' U R U'
2631	05-Jul-2012 22:53:15	00:02.07 F U' F2 U R U2 F R
2630	05-Jul-2012 22:52:10	00:01.86 F2 U F2 U' F2 U' R' U
2629	05-Jul-2012 22:51:57	00:03.03 R2 F' U F' R' F U R' U2
2628	05-Jul-2012 22:51:42	00:02.99 F2 U2 R U R' U F' U2 R U2
2627	05-Jul-2012 22:51:30	00:01.89 U' F2 R F2 U' R' F2 R U'
2626	05-Jul-2012 22:51:08	00:01.11 F R2 U2 R U' F2
2625	05-Jul-2012 22:50:59	00:02.14 F R2 U2 R' F U2 F U2 F2
2624	05-Jul-2012 22:50:48	00:02.92 F2 U F' R U2 F' R F U
2623	05-Jul-2012 22:50:32	00:03.20 F U' F' U2 R F' U R2 F2
2622	05-Jul-2012 22:50:19	00:02.43 R' U2 R' U' F U' R2 F U2
2621	05-Jul-2012 22:50:10	00:02.24 F R U R' U F' R2 U'
2620	05-Jul-2012 22:50:00	00:03.00 F' R' F' U F2 R' U' F2 U2
2619	05-Jul-2012 22:49:44	00:02.46 U2 R2 F U' F' R U' R2 F2
2618	05-Jul-2012 22:49:02	00:02.70 R' F' U2 F' U F U2 F'
2617	05-Jul-2012 22:48:27	00:03.39 R F' R F' R U' R2 U2 R' U2
2616	05-Jul-2012 22:44:22	00:03.44 U F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R U2
2615	05-Jul-2012 22:40:50	00:02.36 F' U2 F' R2 F U F'
2614	05-Jul-2012 22:40:24	00:02.03 R U R F R2 F R' U F'
2613	05-Jul-2012 22:36:40	00:02.14 R2 F R2 U2 F' U F U' R'
2612	05-Jul-2012 22:36:25	00:03.38 R U2 R2 F U' R2 F U' R' U'
2611	05-Jul-2012 22:23:00	00:00.75 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2
2610	05-Jul-2012 22:22:44	00:02.80 U2 R' U' F' R U R' F U'
2609	05-Jul-2012 22:22:31	00:04.67 F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2
2608	05-Jul-2012 22:22:21	00:01.47 F' U F' R2 F U' R'
2607	05-Jul-2012 22:22:06	00:02.69 F U' F' U2 R F' U R' F2
2606	05-Jul-2012 22:21:22	00:03.43 F R' U2 R F' U' F' U R2
2605	05-Jul-2012 22:20:45	00:00.97 U F2 U F2 U' R2 U R' U'
2604	05-Jul-2012 22:20:32	00:02.18 U2 F R' F' R U' F U'
2603	05-Jul-2012 22:20:19	00:02.90 U F' R' F2 U F2 U R2
2602	05-Jul-2012 22:20:08	00:02.87 R U2 F2 R F R
2601	05-Jul-2012 22:19:55	00:02.36 F U' R2 F R' F' R F2
2600	05-Jul-2012 22:19:39	00:02.64 R' U' R' F U' F U R' U'
2599	05-Jul-2012 22:19:26	00:03.60 F2 R' F R U2 F' U2 R' U
2598	05-Jul-2012 22:19:11	00:02.21 U R U F' R2 U' F' R'
2597	05-Jul-2012 22:19:00	00:03.01 R F' R2 U' F U2 F2 U' F'
2596	05-Jul-2012 22:17:57	00:01.22 U R2 F' R' U F2 R
2595	05-Jul-2012 22:17:41	00:02.43 F2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 F
2594	05-Jul-2012 22:17:22	00:03.12 F' R2 F R2 F U R2 U2 R' U'
2593	05-Jul-2012 22:16:00	00:02.66 U F' R2 F R F2 U' R' U'
2592	05-Jul-2012 22:15:43	00:02.94 R' U' F2 U' F2 U R' F2 U
2591	05-Jul-2012 22:15:30	00:02.83 R U2 R F' R U2 R2 F
2590	05-Jul-2012 22:14:39	00:03.26 U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U R'
2589	05-Jul-2012 22:14:17	00:02.09 R F U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2
2588	05-Jul-2012 22:14:00	00:02.05 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 R U2 F' U2
2587	05-Jul-2012 22:12:51	00:02.49 F' R2 F U2 R' F U' F2 U'
2586	05-Jul-2012 22:08:42	00:02.79 U R U R' F' R U2 F' U R'
2585	05-Jul-2012 22:08:22	00:02.91 F2 R U' R' F2 R' F2 R2 F'
2584	05-Jul-2012 22:08:10	00:02.39 U R F' U' F' U F2 R'
2583	05-Jul-2012 22:07:25	00:03.89 F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R F' U'
2582	05-Jul-2012 22:07:14	00:03.14 F2 R' F R' F R2 U R
2581	05-Jul-2012 22:06:15	00:03.60 R2 U2 R' F' U R' U R F2 U2
2580	05-Jul-2012 22:06:01	00:02.78 U' R2 U2 F U' F' R U F2 R'
2579	05-Jul-2012 22:05:45	00:03.21 U2 R2 F U F2 U2 R U' F
2578	05-Jul-2012 22:05:30	00:03.46 R2 F' U' F R2 U' F' U R2
2577	05-Jul-2012 22:05:17	00:02.67 U' F U' R2 F2 U F' R2
2576	05-Jul-2012 22:03:34	00:02.67 F2 R F2 U R' U2 R U2 R
2575	05-Jul-2012 22:03:20	00:03.08 F U2 F U F2 R' F2 R
2574	05-Jul-2012 22:03:09	00:03.44 R' F2 R' U2 F U R2 U R'
2573	05-Jul-2012 22:02:51	00:03.12 F R2 U2 F R F2 U' R F' U'
2572	05-Jul-2012 22:02:33	00:02.59 U' R2 U R F' R2 U F' U
2571	05-Jul-2012 22:02:23	00:01.98 U F2 U F' U' R2 U2 R'
2570	05-Jul-2012 22:02:10	00:03.12 U' F' R F' R F' U F' R'
2569	05-Jul-2012 22:01:58	00:04.19 R2 F R' F' U F2 U R'
2568	05-Jul-2012 22:01:47	00:03.69 F' R U2 F' R F' R F' U
2567	05-Jul-2012 22:01:33	00:03.75 U' F U F U R' U F U'
2566	05-Jul-2012 22:01:17	00:02.60 U F2 R' U' R F' U' R2 U2
2565	05-Jul-2012 22:01:07	00:02.71 F' U R U' R2 F U' F R'
2564	05-Jul-2012 21:59:13	00:02.69 F R F2 U2 F' R' U' F2 U'
2563	05-Jul-2012 21:58:33	00:02.93 U R U' F2 R U' F2
2562	05-Jul-2012 21:57:56	00:03.48 U R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' R U
2561	05-Jul-2012 21:57:20	00:01.68 F' R U F' R F2 R' F U'
2560	05-Jul-2012 21:57:00	00:03.21 R2 U2 R F2 U' F' R2 U2 F'
2559	05-Jul-2012 21:53:08	00:01.31 F' U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R F'
2558	05-Jul-2012 21:52:50	00:01.87 U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2
2557	05-Jul-2012 21:52:32	00:01.98 R2 U R' F2 R2 U R' U' F'
2556	05-Jul-2012 21:52:21	00:01.65 R F' R' U' R2 F R U
2555	05-Jul-2012 21:52:09	00:01.94 R' F2 R' U R2 U' R2
2554	05-Jul-2012 21:51:55	00:03.18 F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' U2
2553	05-Jul-2012 21:51:40	00:02.76 R U R2 F U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
2552	05-Jul-2012 21:51:28	00:03.00 R2 F' R2 U R2 U F2 U
2551	05-Jul-2012 21:51:16	00:02.70 F2 U R' F' R U2 R F2 U' R'
2550	05-Jul-2012 21:51:06	00:02.41 U' R F2 U R F U' R2 U2
2549	05-Jul-2012 21:50:32	00:02.06 R' U' F' R F' U2 F'
2548	05-Jul-2012 21:50:21	00:02.57 U' R2 F U F2 U' F2 R'
2547	05-Jul-2012 21:50:10	00:02.72 F U' R U' F' U R' F R'
2546	05-Jul-2012 21:49:58	00:03.01 F U' R F' R2 F' R' F U'
2545	05-Jul-2012 21:49:46	00:01.92 U2 F R' U R2 U F' U' F
2544	05-Jul-2012 21:48:05	00:03.64 U2 F R2 F2 U' F' U F2
2543	05-Jul-2012 21:47:53	00:02.67 U2 F' R2 F R' F2 R' F' U'
2542	05-Jul-2012 21:47:43	00:02.16 U F2 U' F' U R2 F U2 F
2541	05-Jul-2012 21:47:26	00:02.81 U2 F2 U R2 U F' R U F2
2540	05-Jul-2012 21:47:10	00:02.96 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R F2 R'
2539	05-Jul-2012 21:36:58	00:02.68 R' U' R' U2 F U' R' F2 R
2538	05-Jul-2012 21:36:21	00:03.75 F2 U' R2 U F' U2 F2 R
2537	05-Jul-2012 02:01:43	00:02.96 U' F' U' F R2 F R2 F' U
2536	05-Jul-2012 02:01:24	00:02.75 F2 U R F' R U2 F' U' R2
2535	05-Jul-2012 02:01:12	00:02.39 F' U R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U
2534	05-Jul-2012 02:00:42	00:03.13 F U F U R2 U F2 U2
2533	05-Jul-2012 02:00:22	00:02.87 R F R' U F' U2 F' U F
2532	05-Jul-2012 02:00:01	00:02.98 U R' F2 U R' U F' U2 F
2531	05-Jul-2012 01:59:45	00:02.59 U2 F R' U2 R' U2 F U' R2
2530	05-Jul-2012 01:59:32	00:02.63 F' R' U2 R' F2 U F R U'
2529	05-Jul-2012 01:59:12	00:02.76 R U R2 U F' R2 U F' R2
2528	05-Jul-2012 01:30:28	00:02.02 F2 U R' U' R2 U F2 U F2
2527	05-Jul-2012 01:30:18	00:03.39 F' U2 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U'
2526	05-Jul-2012 01:29:46	00:02.26 U' R2 U F2 R' F R U F2 U'
2525	05-Jul-2012 01:29:12	00:03.81 F' R U F' R2 F2 U F' R U'
2524	05-Jul-2012 01:28:27	00:03.07 F2 U F2 U F U' R' U2 R'
2523	05-Jul-2012 01:28:03	00:02.57 U' F U2 R2 F' U R' F U2
2522	05-Jul-2012 01:27:44	00:03.95 U R U F' R2 F R2 U'
2521	05-Jul-2012 01:27:34	00:02.91 F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F' R' U2
2520	05-Jul-2012 01:27:23	00:01.38 U' R2 F2 R F' R U2 R
2519	05-Jul-2012 01:27:13	00:02.37 R2 U2 F2 U' R U' R F' U'
2518	05-Jul-2012 01:26:28	00:02.43 F' R' U' F R' U' F2 U' R'
2517	05-Jul-2012 01:26:15	00:02.86 F U2 R U' F' R F' R2 F'
2516	05-Jul-2012 01:25:58	00:03.71 U2 F' U F' U R U F'
2515	05-Jul-2012 01:25:38	00:01.09 R' U F' U F U' R U' R'
2514	05-Jul-2012 01:25:19	00:02.50 F2 U R' U R' U F2 U' F2 U2
2513	05-Jul-2012 01:25:09	00:02.36 U' R F R' U F' U' F U'
2512	05-Jul-2012 01:24:56	00:03.29 U F R2 U' R2 U R F2 R' U2
2511	05-Jul-2012 01:24:40	00:02.46 U' R F R2 U' R U' R' F' U2
2510	05-Jul-2012 01:24:28	00:03.03 R' F R U2 R F2 R U F U
2509	05-Jul-2012 01:24:16	00:02.44 R' F' U' R F' R' U' R2
2508	05-Jul-2012 01:24:00	00:02.70 R2 U F U' F U R2 U R'
2507	05-Jul-2012 01:23:48	00:03.29 F2 R2 U2 F U' F2 R' U'
2506	05-Jul-2012 01:22:38	00:02.36 U2 F' U' F2 U' R U' R2 U'
2505	05-Jul-2012 01:22:20	00:02.74 R F R F' U' F R2 U F'
2504	05-Jul-2012 01:22:07	00:03.54 F' U F R F' R2 F U2 F U'
2503	05-Jul-2012 01:21:50	00:03.45 F R F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R'
2502	05-Jul-2012 01:21:34	00:02.75 R U' F' R U' R2 U
2501	05-Jul-2012 01:21:23	00:02.42 U2 F' R' U F2 U F2 R U'
2500	05-Jul-2012 01:21:06	00:03.12 F2 U R' U F' U F' R' F2
2499	05-Jul-2012 01:20:55	00:03.87 F' U R' U2 F2 R F U R'
2498	05-Jul-2012 01:20:45	00:02.14 R F2 R U2 F' R' U2
2497	05-Jul-2012 01:20:33	00:01.56 F2 U R2 U R2 U' R2
2496	05-Jul-2012 01:19:51	00:02.25 U R' U' F' U F2 R' U'
2495	05-Jul-2012 01:19:41	00:03.04 F' R U2 F' R U2 R F R'
2494	05-Jul-2012 01:19:27	00:03.12 R F R2 U R' F2 U F' U
2493	05-Jul-2012 01:15:32	00:03.72 R F' U' R F R2 F R' U2
2492	05-Jul-2012 01:14:46	00:02.72 U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' R
2491	05-Jul-2012 01:14:36	00:02.97 U F R2 F' R2 U R' U R
2490	05-Jul-2012 01:13:01	00:02.74 F R' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
2489	05-Jul-2012 01:12:43	00:04.17 F2 R' F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R
2488	05-Jul-2012 01:12:31	00:03.11 U R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F R'
2487	05-Jul-2012 01:12:18	00:02.24 F2 R2 U2 F U R' F R'
2486	05-Jul-2012 01:12:05	00:02.76 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F R'
2485	05-Jul-2012 01:11:54	00:03.68 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' F' U2 F' U
2484	05-Jul-2012 01:11:41	00:02.60 U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R'
2483	05-Jul-2012 01:11:22	00:02.40 F' U R F R' F2 U2 F'
2482	05-Jul-2012 01:11:10	00:03.31 U' F R' F2 R F2 U' F R' U2
2481	05-Jul-2012 01:10:57	00:03.82 R F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' R2
2480	05-Jul-2012 01:10:44	00:03.16 U' R U R2 U R' F2 R U
2479	05-Jul-2012 01:10:32	00:02.04 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' U2 R2
2478	05-Jul-2012 01:10:19	00:02.76 F R2 F R U' F2 U F
2477	05-Jul-2012 01:09:53	00:02.87 U' R F' U2 R U2 F' U' F' U'
2476	05-Jul-2012 01:09:38	00:03.92 R' U R U2 R2 F R' U
2475	05-Jul-2012 01:09:24	00:02.96 R U2 F U F2 R' U F R2
2474	05-Jul-2012 01:09:07	00:01.96 F' U' R' F R' F' R2 F2 U
2473	05-Jul-2012 01:07:30	00:01.83 R F U R2 F' R' F'
2472	05-Jul-2012 01:07:19	00:04.16 F U F2 U F U2 R2 F' R
2471	05-Jul-2012 01:07:01	00:04.18 F U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R'
2470	05-Jul-2012 01:06:49	00:02.96 U R2 F R2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
2469	05-Jul-2012 01:06:35	00:03.68 R2 U R2 U R' U' F' U R2
2468	05-Jul-2012 01:06:25	00:02.51 R F' R F2 R' U R U' R
2467	05-Jul-2012 01:05:25	00:03.96 R2 U R F2 U' R F U2
2466	05-Jul-2012 01:05:12	00:02.94 U2 R U2 R' U F' U' R2
2465	05-Jul-2012 01:04:57	00:03.11 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R U2 F
2464	05-Jul-2012 01:04:42	00:03.03 F R' F2 R' U2 R2 F R' U2
2463	05-Jul-2012 01:04:22	00:03.76 F2 R2 U F' R U2 F' R' U'
2462	05-Jul-2012 01:03:37	00:04.46 R U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2
2461	05-Jul-2012 01:03:20	00:03.09 U F U2 R' U' F2 R U R2
2460	05-Jul-2012 01:02:43	00:02.00 U2 R F2 U2 R F' U F2 U'
2459	05-Jul-2012 01:02:30	00:02.78 F R U R' F2 U2 R U R2 U'
2458	05-Jul-2012 01:02:09	00:03.46 R' U R' U2 F U F2 R' U
2457	05-Jul-2012 01:01:51	00:04.77 R' F' U2 F2 U' F U R2
2456	05-Jul-2012 01:01:32	00:03.13 R' U2 F2 R U' R F2 U F2 U'
2455	05-Jul-2012 01:01:16	00:02.55 F2 U2 F U F2 R F2 R'
2454	05-Jul-2012 01:00:55	00:01.80 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U F' R' U'
2453	05-Jul-2012 01:00:37	00:02.92 F' U R2 U R2 U' R2 F' R2
2452	05-Jul-2012 01:00:05	00:01.93 F' R2 U R2 U' R F U' R U'
2451	05-Jul-2012 00:59:42	00:02.28 U R' U' F' U R U
2450	05-Jul-2012 00:59:02	00:02.49 F U2 R' U F U' R F2 R2
2449	05-Jul-2012 00:58:50	00:03.69 R F' R F U2 R' U R' U'
2448	05-Jul-2012 00:58:39	00:02.52 F2 U2 R2 F R' U2 R U' R'
2447	05-Jul-2012 00:58:24	00:03.71 R2 F R' U' R' U' F2 U'
2446	05-Jul-2012 00:57:40	00:03.05 U R2 F' R F' U' F R' U
2445	05-Jul-2012 00:57:31	00:02.88 U2 R F' R2 U2 F R' U
2444	05-Jul-2012 00:57:21	00:02.23 U2 F2 R' F R' U R' U2 F2
2443	05-Jul-2012 00:57:09 00:02.53 U R2 U F' U' F2 U' F R
2442	05-Jul-2012 00:56:53	00:03.94 R' F' R U' R U R F2 U
2441	05-Jul-2012 00:56:36	00:03.29 F' R2 F' U' F2 U R2 F' U'
2440	05-Jul-2012 00:56:24	00:02.40 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' F R2 U'
2439	05-Jul-2012 00:56:14	00:02.21 F R2 U F U2 R' U' R'
2438	05-Jul-2012 00:56:03	00:02.32 U F' R F' U2 R2 F2 R' U
2437	05-Jul-2012 00:55:33	00:03.91 U F2 R' U' F' R' U F' U'
2436	05-Jul-2012 00:55:24	00:01.83 U F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
2435	05-Jul-2012 00:55:13	00:02.36 F' U2 R2 F' U R' F U2 F
2434	05-Jul-2012 00:55:00	00:02.56 R' U R2 F' R2 F' U R
2433	05-Jul-2012 00:54:46	00:03.79 R' U' F' U' F R' F2 R U2
2432	04-Jul-2012 21:43:50	00:04.18 R' U F' R2 U F2 U R2 U2
2431	04-Jul-2012 21:43:31	00:03.09 U R' F R' F2 R' U R2
2430	04-Jul-2012 21:43:14	00:02.89 U F U' F2 U' R2 F' R U'
2429	04-Jul-2012 21:43:03	00:03.14 F' R U' F R' U' R2 F2 U'
2428	04-Jul-2012 21:40:42	00:04.08 R U F' U' F' U R2 F' R
2427	04-Jul-2012 21:40:30	00:03.11 U' F' R2 F R' F U2 R'
2426	04-Jul-2012 21:40:21	00:01.93 F R F U' R F2 R
2425	04-Jul-2012 21:40:11	00:01.90 U R' F U' R2 U2 F R' U'
2424	04-Jul-2012 21:39:57	00:03.14 U F' R' U F2 U2 R2
2423	04-Jul-2012 21:39:46	00:03.47 U2 F2 U' F2 R F2 R F2 R U'
2422	04-Jul-2012 21:39:35	00:03.12 U' R2 U F R' F2 U2
2421	04-Jul-2012 21:39:25	00:01.78 R U2 F U R2 U' F R'
2420	04-Jul-2012 21:39:13	00:04.06 F U2 R F2 R U' F2 R' U2
2419	04-Jul-2012 21:38:34	00:03.47 U' R2 U R' U F' U2 F' U'
2418	04-Jul-2012 21:38:01	00:00.68 U R' U R U' R2
2417	04-Jul-2012 21:37:40	00:03.72 F2 R2 U R2 U F' U2 R2
2416	04-Jul-2012 21:36:48	00:02.58 F U2 F R' F2 U F' R' F'
2415	04-Jul-2012 21:35:18	00:03.13 R' U2 F U R2 F2 U F' U2
2414	04-Jul-2012 21:34:30	00:01.70 R U2 F' U F2 U F R'
2413	04-Jul-2012 21:34:18	00:02.78 R F2 R F2 U' F2 U F2 R'
2412	04-Jul-2012 21:34:03	00:04.11 F2 U F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
2411	04-Jul-2012 21:33:45	00:02.64 U F' R2 U F2 U' F R U
2410	04-Jul-2012 21:33:22	00:02.55 F' R F2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' U'
2409	04-Jul-2012 21:33:03	00:02.67 R U' F' U2 R U R2 U'
2408	04-Jul-2012 21:15:37	00:01.09 U R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
2407	04-Jul-2012 21:14:48	00:00.61 U' R' U F U F U2
2406	04-Jul-2012 21:14:37	00:02.15 U F' U2 R U R U F2 U'
2405	04-Jul-2012 21:14:18	00:02.32 F' U' R U R' F2 R' F U'
2404	04-Jul-2012 21:14:03	00:01.80 U F' U2 R F' R2 F' U F U2
2403	04-Jul-2012 21:13:42	00:03.04 R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U
2402	04-Jul-2012 21:13:26	00:03.15 U F2 U' F R2 U2 F U' R U2
2401	04-Jul-2012 21:13:11	00:02.43 U F' U2 F R' U' F' R' U'
2400	04-Jul-2012 21:12:37	00:03.10 F R2 F' R F2 U' F U F R' U'
2399	04-Jul-2012 21:11:59	00:02.83 R F' R' F U' F U2 F' R2
2398	04-Jul-2012 21:11:24	00:01.99 R2 F R' F' U' R U2
2397	04-Jul-2012 21:10:24	00:02.29 U R2 U' F2 U F' U2 F' U2
2396	04-Jul-2012 21:10:03	00:02.38 U2 R F R2 F' R2 F R2 F'
2395	04-Jul-2012 21:09:48	00:03.33 U' F U' F2 R U' R F2 R'
2394	04-Jul-2012 21:09:30	00:02.71 F2 U' R U' R2 U R' F'
2393	04-Jul-2012 21:08:31	00:03.36 U' R2 U F2 U F2 R' U'
2392	04-Jul-2012 21:08:07	00:02.86 F' U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F' R2
2391	04-Jul-2012 21:06:21	00:03.31 U2 F R' F R' F' U F2 R2
2390	04-Jul-2012 21:06:05	00:03.71 R' F' R2 U F' R F2 R'
2389	04-Jul-2012 21:04:37	00:02.08 R' F2 R' U F R2 F2 U2
2388	04-Jul-2012 21:04:04	00:02.11 F U F' U F' R2 U F2 U2
2387	04-Jul-2012 21:03:46	00:02.05 U2 F2 R' F U' F2 R U' F2
2386	04-Jul-2012 21:03:24	00:02.51 U2 R2 U' R F2 U' R2 U
2385	04-Jul-2012 20:04:00	00:03.78 R U2 F R' U2 R2 U' R
2384	04-Jul-2012 20:03:28	00:03.40 U2 F R U R2 F2
2383	04-Jul-2012 20:03:12	00:02.14 R' F2 R' F U R2 F' U
2382	04-Jul-2012 19:55:45	00:02.84 U' F' U F' U' R U2 F' R' U
2381	04-Jul-2012 19:55:33	00:03.08 F U R' F U2 F' R U2 R'
2380	04-Jul-2012 19:55:19	00:03.14 F2 R' U2 F' U R U R' U'
2379	04-Jul-2012 19:55:04	00:02.22 R2 F R F2 R' U2 F
2378	04-Jul-2012 19:54:53	00:02.59 F2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U'
2377	04-Jul-2012 19:54:38	00:01.91 U F' R2 U' R U' F2 U2
2376	04-Jul-2012 19:54:23	00:02.79 U R' F U R F2 R F' U2
2375	04-Jul-2012 19:54:09	00:03.65 U' R' U' F2 U' R U2 R' U
2374	04-Jul-2012 19:53:59	00:03.16 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R U' F R
2373	04-Jul-2012 19:53:47	00:03.23 F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F R
2372	04-Jul-2012 19:53:36	00:02.77 R2 F R' U2 R F' R' F' R
2371	04-Jul-2012 19:53:20	00:02.65 U2 F' U' F' R U' R2 U'
2370	04-Jul-2012 19:52:50	00:02.79 F' U' F U' F2 U R2 F' U'
2369	04-Jul-2012 19:52:38	00:03.56 F' U2 F' U F' R U' R U'
2368	04-Jul-2012 19:52:20	00:03.55 F2 R2 U R' F2 R' F2 U'
2367	04-Jul-2012 19:52:07	00:04.74 U' R F2 R2 F' R F2 R'
2366	04-Jul-2012 19:51:57	00:02.66 R' F U' R2 F2 U R F U'
2365	04-Jul-2012 19:51:30	00:02.69 F' U2 F R2 U' F' R F' R'
2364	04-Jul-2012 19:51:19	00:02.51 U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R F R'
2363	04-Jul-2012 19:51:07	00:03.51 R' U R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 U'
2362	04-Jul-2012 19:50:46	00:03.01 U' F' R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 R'
2361	04-Jul-2012 19:50:26	00:02.95 U' F U F' R2 F R U2 F R'
2360	04-Jul-2012 19:50:13	00:03.26 F R U2 R F R2 U' R U'
2359	04-Jul-2012 19:50:00	00:02.44 R2 F R U' R' U R2 U'
2358	04-Jul-2012 19:49:47	00:02.19 F R2 U F R2 F' U2
2357	04-Jul-2012 19:49:34	00:02.73 U' F U' F R' F U2 R' F'
2356	04-Jul-2012 19:49:19	00:04.21 R' F2 U' F U' F R U2 F' R' U'
2355	04-Jul-2012 19:49:07	00:03.96 U F2 R U' R2 F' R U R'
2354	04-Jul-2012 19:48:55	00:02.38 F2 R2 F' R F2 R F2 R
2353	04-Jul-2012 19:48:41	00:04.83 U' R F2 R U2 F' R' F' R2
2352	04-Jul-2012 19:48:17	00:02.29 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U F2
2351	04-Jul-2012 19:48:06	00:02.12 R' U' R U' R2 U' F U' R
2350	04-Jul-2012 19:47:48	00:03.12 R U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U2 R' U'
2349	04-Jul-2012 19:47:36	00:03.58 U' R F U' R2 U2 R' U'
2348	04-Jul-2012 19:47:24	00:03.38 F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F U F2 U2
2347	04-Jul-2012 19:47:12	00:03.56 R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U R U2
2346	04-Jul-2012 19:46:56	00:02.48 U' R' F2 U F2 U' F R U
2345	04-Jul-2012 19:46:43	00:02.45 R2 U2 R' U' F U' R F U R2
2344	04-Jul-2012 19:46:29	00:02.96 U' F' R' U' F' R U2 R
2343	04-Jul-2012 19:45:50	00:02.38 F' U F R2 F R' F R F U'
2342	04-Jul-2012 19:45:33	00:03.01 U2 R' U' F2 R U' R F' U
2341	04-Jul-2012 19:45:03	00:03.07 R U R2 F U' F2 U' F U'
2340	04-Jul-2012 19:44:51	00:02.96 U' F U2 F' U F' R' U2 R2
2339	04-Jul-2012 19:44:37	00:02.59 F' U R F2 U' F U' F U'
2338	04-Jul-2012 19:42:31	00:02.65 F U' F R' U' F2 U R2 F'
2337	02-Jul-2012 01:12:21	00:03.04 R U R U2 F2 R2 U' F R
2336	02-Jul-2012 01:12:07	00:03.14 U F U F2 R2 U F' R'
2335	02-Jul-2012 01:11:56	00:02.63 R' U' F2 R F R' F2 U2 F' U'
2334	02-Jul-2012 01:11:45	00:02.53 F R' U F' U' R U F2 U2
2333	02-Jul-2012 01:11:34	00:02.72 U' R F' U F' R F' R'
2332	01-Jul-2012 03:04:18	00:01.04 R U' R U2 R' U2 R U R2
2331	01-Jul-2012 03:02:38	00:02.23 F' R U' R F R F' U' F2
2330	01-Jul-2012 03:02:27	00:03.16 R2 F' R' F' U R2 U F2 R
2329	01-Jul-2012 03:02:11	00:03.56 R' U' R2 F U R' U2 F R U2
2328	01-Jul-2012 03:02:00	00:01.90 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
2327	01-Jul-2012 03:01:25	00:04.00 U2 R' F2 R F' U R2 F' R2
2326	01-Jul-2012 03:01:14	00:02.41 R U' R U2 R' F' R U2
2325	01-Jul-2012 03:01:02	00:01.97 F R F U' F2 U' F' R U2
2324	01-Jul-2012 03:00:53	00:02.56 F U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F U'
2323	01-Jul-2012 03:00:40	00:02.26 U2 R' U' R' F2 R' F U2 R
2322	01-Jul-2012 03:00:28	00:03.24 F U2 R U2 R F R' F R'
2321	01-Jul-2012 03:00:12	00:02.36 U2 F R2 F R2 F' R U' F'
2320	01-Jul-2012 03:00:01	00:02.69 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U F2
2319	01-Jul-2012 02:59:50	00:04.40 F U' R2 U' F R2 U2 F2 U'
2318	01-Jul-2012 02:59:34	00:03.45 R2 F2 U2 F U R' U2 F2 R'
2317	01-Jul-2012 02:59:17	00:03.19 F R U' R F2 U' R' F' R
2316	01-Jul-2012 02:59:04	00:02.13 F R2 F' U R U2 F2 R'
2315	01-Jul-2012 02:58:45	00:02.96 R U R' U2 F2 R' F U2 R2
2314	01-Jul-2012 02:58:31	00:02.32 R2 U2 R' U F R' U F2 U'
2313	01-Jul-2012 02:58:13	00:02.92 R2 F2 R' U F2 U' R U2
2312	01-Jul-2012 02:57:48	00:02.57 U F' R2 F' R' U R2 F'
2311	01-Jul-2012 02:57:29	00:03.16 U' F U' R' U F2 R' U'
2310	01-Jul-2012 02:57:11	00:02.31 F U R' U' R' U2 F U F2
2309	01-Jul-2012 02:56:52	00:01.87 R U R' F2 R' U2 R F2 U2
2308	01-Jul-2012 02:56:13	00:01.56 F2 R U R2 F' U2 F R2 F
2307	01-Jul-2012 02:55:56	00:03.47 F2 U F U' R2 U' F U2
2306	01-Jul-2012 02:55:37	00:03.60 U' F' U' R F2 U F' U2 R2
2305	01-Jul-2012 02:55:27	00:02.42 F2 R' U2 F U' F U2 F' U'
2304	01-Jul-2012 02:54:58	00:01.32 U2 F' U2 F R F' U2
2303	01-Jul-2012 02:54:38	00:02.80 R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
2302	01-Jul-2012 02:54:25	00:04.28 F2 R' F U' F' R U R' F2 U'
2301	01-Jul-2012 02:54:10	00:03.48 U' F R2 U' F' R2 F U' F
2300	01-Jul-2012 02:53:52	00:02.24 F U' R F' R' U2 F
2299	01-Jul-2012 02:53:37	00:03.48 F R F' U F2 U F2 U'
2298	01-Jul-2012 02:53:20	00:04.67 F' R' F' R F2 U2 R' U' F2
2297	01-Jul-2012 02:53:09	00:03.73 R F2 R U' F2 U F U
2296	01-Jul-2012 02:52:55	00:05.93 R2 U F U2 R' U2 R F' R
2295	01-Jul-2012 02:52:45	00:03.66 U' F2 U' F' U R' F2
2294	01-Jul-2012 02:52:28	00:02.76 F R2 U2 F U' F U F2 U
2293	01-Jul-2012 02:52:17	00:02.61 R' U R' U2 R' F' R F'
2292	01-Jul-2012 02:52:06	00:02.61 R U2 F R' U R' U F2 R2
2291	01-Jul-2012 02:51:55	00:02.28 R F U' F U' R2 U' F2 U2 R'
2290	01-Jul-2012 02:51:42	00:03.12 U2 R U F2 R2 F' U' F' U2
2289	01-Jul-2012 02:49:56	00:03.28 F' U2 F R' F U' F' U F'
2288	01-Jul-2012 02:49:44	00:03.10 R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U' R F2 U
2287	01-Jul-2012 02:49:25	00:03.43 F U' R' F2 U R' U R2 U
2286	01-Jul-2012 02:49:12	00:02.72 R' U F U' F U2 F2
2285	01-Jul-2012 02:49:02	00:02.96 F R2 U F U' R2 F U R2
2284	01-Jul-2012 02:48:40	00:02.88 R' U F' U2 F' U2 R
2283	01-Jul-2012 02:48:25	00:03.37 F R' U R' U F' U F R
2282	01-Jul-2012 02:48:11	00:02.89 F U' F R' U F2 R' F2 R'
2281	01-Jul-2012 02:47:57	00:03.77 R2 F' R F2 U R' U2 R' U'
2280	01-Jul-2012 02:47:48	00:02.36 U' F2 R2 F R F U F2 R' U2
2279	01-Jul-2012 02:47:32	00:02.62 U' F R' U2 R' U F2 U2 R'
2278	01-Jul-2012 02:47:19	00:03.52 R F2 U R' U2 F R' F2 U'
2277	01-Jul-2012 02:47:05	00:03.76 R' F R2 F R' U F' U F2
2276	01-Jul-2012 02:46:53	00:02.94 F R U' F' R U' R F' U2
2275	01-Jul-2012 02:46:33	00:02.00 F U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2
2274	01-Jul-2012 02:46:17	00:04.78 F' U2 R F U2 R2 U' R' F
2273	01-Jul-2012 02:46:05	00:02.42 F' R U' F2 U' F R' U
2272	01-Jul-2012 02:45:53	00:02.19 F' U R' U' R U F R' F U'
2271	01-Jul-2012 02:45:34	00:02.49 R' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R F2
2270	01-Jul-2012 02:45:19	00:03.63 R2 F' R U2 F' U' R U2 F' U
2269	01-Jul-2012 02:45:05	00:02.87 U F2 U2 R' U' F R2 F
2268	01-Jul-2012 02:44:52	00:03.55 U2 F' U R' U2 F R2 U' R2 U2
2267	01-Jul-2012 02:44:42	00:02.34 F2 U F' U F R2 F R2 U'
2266	01-Jul-2012 02:44:29	00:03.08 R' U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' F
2265	01-Jul-2012 02:44:20	00:02.01 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 F R U
2264	01-Jul-2012 02:44:10	00:03.37 F U' F' U R2 F' U F' R' U2
2263	01-Jul-2012 02:43:59	00:02.69 R2 U R U R2 F2 R' F R U2
2262	01-Jul-2012 02:43:47	00:03.70 R F' R2 F R' U' F U F' U'
2261	01-Jul-2012 02:43:37	00:02.93 R' F R2 F' U' F2 R2
2260	01-Jul-2012 02:43:24	00:04.69 F2 R U R2 U R' F R U2
2259	01-Jul-2012 02:43:15	00:02.60 F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
2258	01-Jul-2012 02:43:06	00:01.91 U' R F' U' F2 U R' F2 R'
2257	01-Jul-2012 02:42:57	00:02.33 F R F R2 F R U' R2 U'
2256	01-Jul-2012 02:42:45	00:04.24 R2 F2 U' R' F R2 F2 U' R'
2255	01-Jul-2012 02:42:31	00:02.36 F R F' R' U2 R U' F2 U'
2254	01-Jul-2012 02:42:16	00:03.67 U' F' R2 F' R' F2 U' R' U2
2253	01-Jul-2012 02:42:02	00:03.21 F' R' U' R2 F R2 U' F' U'
2252	01-Jul-2012 02:41:52	00:03.24 U R2 U' R U2 R' F2 R' U'
2251	01-Jul-2012 02:41:41	00:04.34 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R F2 R'
2250	01-Jul-2012 02:41:25	00:02.76 F U' R' U2 F U2 F R
2249	01-Jul-2012 02:40:58	00:03.53 U' R F R2 U' R F' U' F'
2248	01-Jul-2012 02:40:46	00:03.39 F2 R2 F R F2 R F2 R2 U
2247	01-Jul-2012 02:40:33	00:02.85 F U R' U' R2 U' F R
2246	01-Jul-2012 02:40:24	00:03.07 F' U R2 F' R U' R2 F2 U R
2245	01-Jul-2012 02:40:10	00:03.99 R F' R2 F2 R' F2 U R
2244	01-Jul-2012 02:39:58	00:02.83 U2 R F2 U2 R F' U F' U2
2243	01-Jul-2012 02:39:40	00:02.85 R2 F' R U' R2 F' R2 F R U'
2242	01-Jul-2012 02:39:26	00:02.25 R F U2 R F' U R2 U
2241	01-Jul-2012 02:39:09	00:03.03 U2 R F2 R F' R' F2 R' U2
2240	01-Jul-2012 02:38:57	00:04.15 R' U R F U' R2 U' R' U'
2239	01-Jul-2012 02:38:47	00:02.67 F' U' F' U' R' F2 R' F' U
2238	01-Jul-2012 02:38:33	00:03.25 U2 R' F' U2 R F R2
2237	01-Jul-2012 02:38:24	00:03.05 F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U'
2236	01-Jul-2012 02:38:07	00:04.47 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R U
2235	01-Jul-2012 02:37:49	00:02.87 F2 R U' F' U2 R U' F R
2234	01-Jul-2012 02:37:38	00:03.22 R' F' U F U2 F U2 R' U2
2233	01-Jul-2012 02:37:20	00:03.34 R F2 R F' U' F2 R U' F'
2232	01-Jul-2012 02:37:09	00:02.19 R U' F' R F R' F R' U
2231	01-Jul-2012 02:36:59	00:02.54 F R U' F2 R F2 R' F' U
2230	01-Jul-2012 02:36:48	00:02.89 R' U2 F' U2 F' R F2 U2 R2
2229	01-Jul-2012 02:36:38	00:01.59 R2 F' U' R F2 U2 F' R F
2228	01-Jul-2012 02:36:23	00:02.11 U R2 U' R' U2 R U' F2
2227	01-Jul-2012 02:36:12	00:03.60 F' R F U F2 R'
2226	01-Jul-2012 02:36:01	00:03.06 R F' U R2 U' R F' U' F2
2225	01-Jul-2012 02:35:47	00:02.56 U' R2 F2 U2 F' R U R' U
2224	01-Jul-2012 02:35:33	00:03.85 F2 U2 R U' F' U' F' U'
2223	01-Jul-2012 02:35:25	00:01.64 R' U R' U' R2 U' F R2 U2
2222	01-Jul-2012 02:35:10	00:04.78 U2 F2 R' F R F' U2 R' F'
2221	01-Jul-2012 02:34:00	00:02.55 R2 F R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
2220	01-Jul-2012 02:31:59	00:03.36 R2 F2 U2 F R' F2 R2 F' U2
2219	01-Jul-2012 02:31:48	00:03.85 U2 R F' R' F' R U2 R U'
2218	01-Jul-2012 02:30:49	00:01.80 U R U2 F' R' F2 U'
2217	01-Jul-2012 02:30:26	00:03.54 F' R2 F R U2 F' U' F U
2216	01-Jul-2012 02:30:14	00:02.94 R2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 R F'
2215	01-Jul-2012 02:29:57	00:03.36 R F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U'
2214	01-Jul-2012 02:29:42	00:03.09 F2 R F2 U R' U' R F'
2213	01-Jul-2012 02:29:23	00:02.15 R U' F U R2 U F' U2 R U
2212	01-Jul-2012 02:29:07	00:02.30 R2 F U2 F' R F' R' U' R'
2211	01-Jul-2012 02:28:54	00:04.06 R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U R'
2210	01-Jul-2012 02:28:39	00:02.78 F2 U R U' F' U' F R2
2209	01-Jul-2012 02:28:30	00:02.52 U2 F U R' U' F R F' U2
2208	01-Jul-2012 02:28:18	00:03.06 U' F U2 R F' R U2 F2 R2
2207	01-Jul-2012 02:28:07	00:03.23 U' R F2 R' U' R F'
2206	01-Jul-2012 02:27:59	00:02.57 F2 R U2 R' F U2 R2 F
2205	01-Jul-2012 02:27:48	00:02.68 R2 F U' F2 U' F' U F U2
2204	01-Jul-2012 02:27:33	00:02.70 U2 R' F R F U F2 R2
2203	01-Jul-2012 02:27:24	00:02.00 U' R2 U' F R' U R'
2202	01-Jul-2012 02:27:10	00:04.01 R2 U R' U2 R U' F2 R F U'
2201	01-Jul-2012 02:26:56	00:04.71 R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 F U'
2200	01-Jul-2012 02:26:33	00:02.96 R' F2 U R' U2 F R U
2199	01-Jul-2012 02:26:22	00:03.39 R F2 R F U R2 F' R U
2198	01-Jul-2012 02:26:06	00:03.08 R' F2 R U' F2 U' F U R' U'
2197	01-Jul-2012 02:25:53	00:02.06 R U F' U' F' R U' F2
2196	01-Jul-2012 02:25:42	00:03.08 F' U F' U R2 U' R
2195	01-Jul-2012 02:25:30	00:03.05 F' R' F2 R F' U R' U2 F2 R2
2194	01-Jul-2012 02:25:18	00:03.08 F2 R2 F U F2 R' F R' F2
2193	01-Jul-2012 02:25:05	00:04.16 F2 U2 R U F2 R F2 R
2192	01-Jul-2012 02:24:54	00:03.38 U F2 U' R U' R F R' F2 U'
2191	01-Jul-2012 02:24:39	00:02.81 U F R2 U' F2 U R' F'
2190	01-Jul-2012 02:24:29	00:03.08 R F' U R F2 U2 R2 U'
2189	01-Jul-2012 02:24:17	00:02.92 R U' R U' F' R F2 U2 F' U'
2188	01-Jul-2012 02:24:04	00:02.81 U' F2 R2 F U2 F R' U' F' U'
2187	01-Jul-2012 02:23:50	00:03.83 R F' R U2 F' R F' U' F'
2186	01-Jul-2012 02:23:18	00:02.40 F' R2 F U2 F U' R2 U2 F'
2185	01-Jul-2012 02:23:07	00:02.75 U' F U2 F2 R F' R
2184	01-Jul-2012 02:22:48	00:03.06 F' U2 F U' R U' R' U2
2183	01-Jul-2012 02:22:36	00:01.62 F U' F R2 U' F2 R'
2182	01-Jul-2012 02:22:24	00:02.66 R' F2 R' F' U2 R F2 R U R'
2181	01-Jul-2012 02:22:11	00:02.54 U R' F2 R' U R U2 F' U2
2180	01-Jul-2012 02:22:01	00:02.51 F2 U' R F R' U R U2 R2
2179	01-Jul-2012 02:21:48	00:01.99 F U' R' U' R' F2 U2 F' U
2178	01-Jul-2012 02:21:39	00:02.15 F2 R2 F' R F' U' F
2177	01-Jul-2012 02:21:22	00:03.80 U F R' F2 R F' U' R'
2176	01-Jul-2012 02:21:07	00:01.55 R' F U' R U' R U F2 R' U
2175	01-Jul-2012 02:20:51	00:02.17 F' R2 U F2 U' F R' F R'
2174	01-Jul-2012 02:20:08	00:03.11 U F U' R U' R' F2 R2 U2
2173	01-Jul-2012 02:19:48	00:02.94 R' U2 R U' F R2 F2 U'
2172	01-Jul-2012 02:19:35	00:02.89 R' U F' R F2 U' F R' U2
2171	01-Jul-2012 02:19:23	00:03.08 U2 R' U' F U2 F2 U' R
2170	01-Jul-2012 02:19:11	00:03.81 F R' F' R2 F2 R' U' F R' U'
2169	01-Jul-2012 02:18:56	00:03.36 R' F R U' R' U' F2 R2
2168	01-Jul-2012 02:18:41	00:02.88 F' R' F' U F' R2 U F' R2
2167	01-Jul-2012 02:18:24	00:05.44 F2 R F U' R F2 U2 R2
2166	01-Jul-2012 02:18:14	00:03.24 R U F R' F2 U' R F U'
2165	01-Jul-2012 02:18:04	00:02.65 U' F U' R U2 F' R2
2164	01-Jul-2012 02:17:55	00:02.69 F U' F' R F' U R' U' R'
2163	01-Jul-2012 02:17:46	00:02.65 F2 U F' U F2 U F U2
2162	01-Jul-2012 02:17:26	00:03.78 F2 U F' U' R' U2 F2 U' R'
2161	01-Jul-2012 02:17:13	00:03.60 U F' U R' U2 R F' U2
2160	01-Jul-2012 02:16:54	00:03.76 F U' R' U F' R2 U F' U
2159	01-Jul-2012 02:16:41	00:02.57 F' U F2 U' F U R F' U'
2158	01-Jul-2012 02:16:02	00:02.72 F2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R F R'
2157	01-Jul-2012 02:15:46	00:04.13 R F' U' R2 U' F R2 U' R
2156	01-Jul-2012 02:15:32	00:03.34 U F R U2 F' R U' R2 U'
2155	01-Jul-2012 02:15:15	00:03.48 R U2 F R U2 F2 U' R U
2154	01-Jul-2012 02:14:27	00:02.91 R' U' R F2 R' U F2 R2
2153	01-Jul-2012 02:14:18	00:02.20 R' F' R2 F U' F U2 R' U2
2152	01-Jul-2012 02:14:04	00:04.01 F R' U2 R U' R U F2 R2
2151	01-Jul-2012 02:13:52	00:03.75 U F U2 F' R2 F U2 F' R
2150	01-Jul-2012 02:13:38	00:02.78 U R U F' R2 U R U'
2149	01-Jul-2012 02:13:27	00:01.79 U2 R2 U F' U F' U R' U
2148	01-Jul-2012 02:13:15	00:02.23 R' U' F2 U F2 R2 U R
2147	01-Jul-2012 02:13:00	00:02.78 F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R'
2146	01-Jul-2012 02:12:51	00:02.61 F U2 R' U F2 U2 R' U' R
2145	01-Jul-2012 02:12:41	00:02.88 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F U' R2
2144	01-Jul-2012 02:12:11	00:03.06 R2 F2 U' R U R F R'
2143	01-Jul-2012 02:11:58	00:02.36 R' U2 F U R2 F' U' F' U'
2142	01-Jul-2012 02:11:47	00:03.06 U R F2 R F' R U2 F2
2141	01-Jul-2012 02:11:35	00:03.14 U2 F' U' R U' F2 U R2
2140	01-Jul-2012 02:11:26	00:02.14 R2 U' R F' R F U' F
2139	01-Jul-2012 02:11:09	00:02.30 R' U2 F2 R' F' R F' U' R2
2138	01-Jul-2012 02:10:58	00:02.24 R2 F2 U2 R F' U F' U' F
2137	01-Jul-2012 02:10:25	00:04.39 R U2 R F R2 U' F R' U
2136	01-Jul-2012 02:10:12	00:03.91 R F R F' U F' U F U
2135	01-Jul-2012 02:09:58	00:02.60 F2 U2 R' U F' R' F2 U2 R2
2134	01-Jul-2012 02:09:41	00:02.31 R' U F2 R' U2 R' U F
2133	01-Jul-2012 02:09:22	00:03.35 R F2 U' F U' R U F' U
2132	01-Jul-2012 02:09:08	00:03.07 R' U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U2
2131	01-Jul-2012 02:08:45	00:02.12 U F' U R F2 U R2 F' R'
2130	01-Jul-2012 02:08:31	00:02.79 U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F R'
2129	01-Jul-2012 02:08:17	00:02.82 R' U2 F' U' R2 U' F'
2128	01-Jul-2012 02:08:04	00:03.46 U2 R U F2 U2 R2 U' F
2127	01-Jul-2012 02:07:53	00:02.87 R2 U F R' F2 R U2 R' U
2126	01-Jul-2012 02:07:35	00:04.17 U' F' U R2 U' F2 U F' R2
2125	01-Jul-2012 02:07:22	00:01.45 R2 U2 F2 U F R U2 R
2124	01-Jul-2012 02:07:10	00:03.43 R' F2 U R2 U2 F U' F' U
2123	01-Jul-2012 02:06:22	00:02.62 U2 F U' F U2 F2 R' U' F
2122	01-Jul-2012 02:06:11	00:03.40 U2 F U' F2 R U' R2 F' R'
2121	01-Jul-2012 02:05:57	00:03.08 F U F2 R2 U2 R' U R' F2
2120	01-Jul-2012 02:05:47	00:02.68 R' U' F U F U R2 F
2119	01-Jul-2012 02:05:30	00:03.88 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F U' R2 F' U'
2118	01-Jul-2012 02:05:16	00:02.72 R' U F U' R F2 U F'
2117	01-Jul-2012 02:04:56	00:02.37 U R' U F' U F2 U' R2 U2
2116	01-Jul-2012 02:04:45	00:02.82 U2 R2 F' R F' U F R' U
2115	01-Jul-2012 02:04:31	00:03.04 F R U' F2 U F' U' R' U2
2114	01-Jul-2012 02:04:19	00:03.12 F R U2 R U R' F2 U R2
2113	01-Jul-2012 02:04:04	00:01.82 R F' R' U F' R2 F'
2112	01-Jul-2012 02:03:54	00:03.28 F' U' F' R F2 R U R' U
2111	01-Jul-2012 02:03:44	00:02.08 F U2 R2 U' F2 U R F' R2
2110	01-Jul-2012 02:03:18	00:03.20 F' U F' U' F U2 R U' R'
2109	01-Jul-2012 02:02:53	00:03.20 F2 R F' R U2 R' F
2108	01-Jul-2012 02:02:44	00:03.58 U2 F R U2 F2 R U R'
2107	01-Jul-2012 02:02:34	00:02.71 U' F2 U' F' U F2 R F
2106	01-Jul-2012 02:02:21	00:04.89 R F R2 U' R2 U F U2 F U2
2105	01-Jul-2012 02:02:12	00:02.23 U R U' R F2 R' F R'
2104	01-Jul-2012 02:01:58	00:01.89 F2 R' F R F2 R F2 U2
2103	01-Jul-2012 02:01:45	00:02.59 U2 F2 U' F U' R2 U'
2102	01-Jul-2012 02:00:55	00:02.72 F' R F2 U2 F' R' U R U
2101	01-Jul-2012 01:59:50	00:01.08 U2 R' U R' U2 R U2
2100	01-Jul-2012 01:59:38	00:02.68 U2 R F' R F2 R2 U' F'
2099	01-Jul-2012 01:59:26	00:03.66 U' F2 R' U F' U R F' R U'
2098	01-Jul-2012 01:59:11	00:02.93 R2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U' F'
2097	01-Jul-2012 01:58:00	00:02.31 F' R' F2 R U2 R
2096	01-Jul-2012 01:57:43	00:03.75 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
2095	01-Jul-2012 01:57:29	00:02.66 U' R F U' F2 R' U2
2094	30-Jun-2012 21:57:08	00:02.91 R' F2 U' R' U' R2 F U' R2
2093	30-Jun-2012 21:56:54	00:03.92 R' F2 R U2 R F' U2 R
2092	30-Jun-2012 21:56:09	00:02.31 F' U' R2 F R F U2 R U'
2091	30-Jun-2012 21:54:58	00:03.37 R U R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U' R2
2090	30-Jun-2012 21:54:31	00:04.48 F R2 U' F' R U2 R' U R
2089	30-Jun-2012 21:52:56	00:02.60 U' F U F R' U R2 F
2088	30-Jun-2012 21:52:45	00:02.67 R2 U R' F' R2 F2 R' U'
2087	30-Jun-2012 21:52:21	00:02.59 F' R2 U' R F' U F2 R
2086	30-Jun-2012 21:52:08	00:03.98 U2 F' R F2 R U F' R2 U2
2085	30-Jun-2012 21:51:45	00:01.30 R' F' U2 F R2 F' R F U' R'
2084	30-Jun-2012 21:51:24	00:03.22 U' F2 U R' U F' U F2 U'
2083	30-Jun-2012 21:49:57	00:03.79 R' U F2 U' F' U2 R F R U'
2082	30-Jun-2012 21:49:41	00:02.08 R U' F R2 F R F2 R F' U'
2081	30-Jun-2012 21:49:24	00:03.77 U' R2 U R U F2 U F2
2080	30-Jun-2012 21:49:11	00:04.23 U2 F U' R2 U' R U' F' R2
2079	30-Jun-2012 21:49:01	00:01.58 F2 U2 F' U R F' R U
2078	30-Jun-2012 21:48:48	00:03.55 F' R2 F' U R F2 U' R F2
2077	30-Jun-2012 21:48:30	00:02.88 R F2 U' F2 U R' F2 R' F2
2076	30-Jun-2012 21:48:15	00:02.41 R F U' F U' F R2 F' U'
2075	30-Jun-2012 21:48:02	00:03.70 U2 R2 F' U2 F R U2 F
2074	30-Jun-2012 21:47:44	00:03.76 U' F R U F2 R U' R2
2073	30-Jun-2012 21:47:28	00:03.78 F2 R F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U'
2072	30-Jun-2012 21:47:18	00:03.11 U R F2 R F' U F R
2071	30-Jun-2012 21:47:06	00:03.00 F' R2 U' F U2 F U F' U
2070	30-Jun-2012 21:46:57	00:02.44 U' R F' U2 R U' F R2 U
2069	30-Jun-2012 21:46:44	00:02.79 R F U R' U R' F2 U F'
2068	30-Jun-2012 21:46:32	00:01.66 U R' F2 U F U' F R U'
2067	30-Jun-2012 21:46:18	00:03.59 F' U2 R2 U R' F R U' R'
2066	30-Jun-2012 21:46:07	00:03.28 R2 U F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R
2065	30-Jun-2012 21:45:52	00:02.32 U' R' U R' F2 U F' U' F'
2064	30-Jun-2012 21:45:35	00:03.64 U2 R' U2 R' U' F U2 R U2 R2
2063	30-Jun-2012 21:45:24	00:02.51 U F R' F' U F' U2 F' R2
2062	30-Jun-2012 21:45:07	00:04.25 U' R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2
2061	30-Jun-2012 21:44:53	00:03.07 F2 U' R F' U2 R2 U' R'
2060	30-Jun-2012 21:44:42	00:04.45 R2 F' U R' U' F2 R2 U' F R'
2059	30-Jun-2012 21:44:33	00:01.88 U F2 U F R2 F U F' U2
2058	30-Jun-2012 21:44:21	00:03.13 F' U2 R2 F R F2 U' F2 U'
2057	30-Jun-2012 21:43:15	00:02.84 F U2 F' U' R2 U R' U2 F2
2056	30-Jun-2012 21:42:59	00:02.20 U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 F
2055	30-Jun-2012 21:42:49	00:02.71 R2 U2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 U
2054	30-Jun-2012 21:42:34	00:04.04 U F' R2 F R2 F' R F2 U2
2053	30-Jun-2012 21:42:23	00:03.98 U' F R U2 F2 U' R' F R' U2
2052	30-Jun-2012 21:42:11	00:02.80 F' R U' F R U' R2 F U' R'
2051	30-Jun-2012 21:41:55	00:02.37 F2 R' U' R F2 U' F' R2
2050	30-Jun-2012 21:41:41	00:02.77 F R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U'
2049	30-Jun-2012 21:41:07	00:04.16 F U F' U2 R F' R2 U'
2048	30-Jun-2012 21:40:52	00:02.93 F' U' F2 U2 R2 F' R F R'
2047	30-Jun-2012 21:40:31	00:02.43 U F2 R F R2 F R2 F U'
2046	30-Jun-2012 21:39:46	00:01.59 F U2 F U' F' R F2 U
2045	30-Jun-2012 21:39:35	00:03.36 F' R U F U' F2 R U R U
2044	30-Jun-2012 21:39:19	00:04.95 F2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R'
2043	30-Jun-2012 21:38:59	00:02.26 R' U' R' F R' U R' F2 R2
2042	30-Jun-2012 21:38:49	00:03.71 F' U F2 U' F' R2 U F' U2
2041	30-Jun-2012 21:38:34	00:01.96 U2 F U' R U' R' U R2 U
2040	30-Jun-2012 21:38:23	00:02.50 F U R' U2 R F2 U' R
2039	30-Jun-2012 21:38:14	00:02.05 F R2 U2 F' U R2 U2 F
2038	30-Jun-2012 21:38:04	00:02.12 U F' U' R' F R U' R2 U'
2037	30-Jun-2012 21:37:47	00:03.41 F R' U2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
2036	30-Jun-2012 21:36:55	00:02.85 F' U' R F2 U F' R F' U'
2035	30-Jun-2012 21:36:21	00:03.19 F' R F2 U2 R U2 R2
2034	30-Jun-2012 21:36:00	00:02.32 U' R2 F R' F' R F2 U' R2
2033	30-Jun-2012 21:35:46	00:03.48 R2 F' U' R F2 U2 F' R2 U
2032	30-Jun-2012 21:35:28	00:02.08 R' F' R2 U2 F U2 F R'
2031	30-Jun-2012 21:35:16	00:02.70 F' U R2 U' R U' F R U2
2030	30-Jun-2012 21:35:01	00:03.68 R U F2 U F U2 F2 U'
2029	30-Jun-2012 21:34:05	00:03.13 F R F U F2 R' F U' R
2028	30-Jun-2012 21:33:18	00:02.65 F2 U F' U2 F' R2 U' R U'
2027	30-Jun-2012 21:32:50	00:03.06 F' R2 F2 U R' F' U F
2026	30-Jun-2012 21:32:39	00:03.61 U F' R2 F' R2 F R' F U'
2025	30-Jun-2012 21:32:26	00:03.23 F' R U R F2 U2 F' R U
2024	30-Jun-2012 21:32:10	00:02.97 U' F' U R' F2 R' U F' R' U'
2023	30-Jun-2012 21:31:40	00:02.76 U' F' R2 F U' F2 U F2 R2 U2
2022	30-Jun-2012 21:31:18	00:02.79 U R' F R U' R F' R2 U
2021	30-Jun-2012 21:31:05	00:02.93 R' U2 F2 U R U' F U2 F2
2020	30-Jun-2012 21:30:45	00:03.10 U' R U R' U2 F R2 F2 R'
2019	30-Jun-2012 21:30:26	00:02.39 R F U R2 F' R F' R2 F U
2018	30-Jun-2012 21:30:07	00:02.79 U2 R U' R F R' U F U
2017	30-Jun-2012 21:28:30	00:02.49 F2 U2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U
2016	30-Jun-2012 21:18:56	00:03.68 F R F' U F2 R' F' R U2
2015	30-Jun-2012 20:41:10	00:01.46 R' F U' R' U R2 U F2 U'
2014	30-Jun-2012 20:40:46	00:03.40 F' R2 F2 R' U F' R2 U'
2013	30-Jun-2012 20:40:32	00:03.30 U' F2 R' F U F U R2 F2
2012	30-Jun-2012 20:40:13	00:02.60 F2 U R U' F U' F R2 F' U
2011	30-Jun-2012 20:40:01	00:02.75 U R' U R F' R2 U' F U
2010	30-Jun-2012 20:39:48	00:02.95 R' F R F U2 R' U R U
2009	30-Jun-2012 20:39:27	00:04.13 R' F2 U' F2 U F R2 F R2 U2
2008	30-Jun-2012 20:39:14	00:01.94 R' F R' F' U2 F R' U2 R' U2
2007	30-Jun-2012 20:39:02	00:02.37 F' R F' U2 F R2 F' U R'
2006	30-Jun-2012 20:38:50	00:02.84 R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U' F R
2005	30-Jun-2012 20:38:39	00:02.91 U R' U' R F U2 R' F U
2004	30-Jun-2012 20:38:24	00:01.97 R2 U R' F2 R' F' U2 F U'
2003	30-Jun-2012 20:38:13	00:02.96 U' R' F R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 U'
2002	30-Jun-2012 20:38:04	00:01.41 U2 F U R' F2 R2 U R' U2
2001	30-Jun-2012 20:37:51	00:03.53 U2 F2 R2 F R' F2 R F' U2
2000	30-Jun-2012 20:37:04	00:03.79 U F2 R' U' F U R2 F2 U'
1999	30-Jun-2012 20:36:37	00:03.14 U' R' U F' U' F R' F2
1998	30-Jun-2012 20:36:25	00:03.81 F U F2 U' R' U F2 R' U'
1997	30-Jun-2012 20:36:12	00:02.87 F U R2 U' F2 R' F U' R2
1996	30-Jun-2012 20:35:57	00:03.83 F2 R' F' U' F U2 R' U R U2
1995	30-Jun-2012 20:35:46	00:03.06 R2 F2 R F2 R' U R' U2
1994	30-Jun-2012 20:35:32	00:03.49 U2 R' U R F' U R' F
1993	30-Jun-2012 20:35:16	00:03.75 R2 F R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
1992	30-Jun-2012 20:34:43	00:01.42 F R' F U R2 F2 U F' R' F'
1991	30-Jun-2012 20:31:58	00:02.81 U F' U' R2 U' F2 R U2
1990	30-Jun-2012 20:31:49	00:01.91 F2 U2 R' U' F' U F2
1989	30-Jun-2012 20:30:56	00:03.14 U' F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R'
1988	30-Jun-2012 20:30:25	00:03.36 F2 U F2 R U R2 U F U
1987	30-Jun-2012 20:29:33	00:02.84 U F' U2 F' U F' R' U R'
1986	30-Jun-2012 20:29:20	00:02.19 F2 U R' U F' R' U R' F2 U2
1985	30-Jun-2012 20:29:08	00:03.65 U F U2 F R F' U F U'
1984	30-Jun-2012 20:28:30	00:01.88 R' F U F2 R' U2 R2 U' R'
1983	30-Jun-2012 20:27:31	00:02.76 R2 F R F2 U' F R' U R2
1982	30-Jun-2012 20:27:21	00:02.09 R F U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U'
1981	30-Jun-2012 20:27:05	00:02.90 U2 F' U2 R U' R U'
1980	30-Jun-2012 20:26:53	00:03.80 F R' U F U2 F R2 U' F
1979	30-Jun-2012 20:26:34	00:01.80 F2 U2 R F R F' U F2 R'
1978	30-Jun-2012 20:26:23	00:04.05 U2 F2 U R2 U R F' R U2
1977	30-Jun-2012 20:26:13	00:03.07 F' U2 F U F' U R' F' U
1976	30-Jun-2012 20:25:50	00:03.25 F R' F R F2 R' U2 R' U'
1975	30-Jun-2012 20:25:35	00:02.17 R2 U' R U' F U2 F R'
1974	30-Jun-2012 20:25:18	00:02.08 F2 U R' U2 F2 R' F R'
1973	30-Jun-2012 20:25:08	00:02.73 U R2 U' R' F2 U F' R F U'
1972	30-Jun-2012 20:24:54	00:02.52 U2 R' F2 U R' U F2 U' R2 U'
1971	30-Jun-2012 20:24:38	00:04.27 F U R U2 F' U R2 U
1970	30-Jun-2012 20:24:25	00:03.18 R' F R2 U' R2 U F' R2 U'
1969	30-Jun-2012 20:23:59	00:02.51 U' R U' F R2 U2 R' U2 R U'
1968	30-Jun-2012 20:23:21	00:03.37 R' U2 R F U2 R2 F' U2 F' U'
1967	30-Jun-2012 20:23:01	00:03.61 R' F' R U' F2 U2 F' R2 F
1966	30-Jun-2012 20:22:45	00:02.75 U2 R' F R2 F' R' U2 F2 U'
1965	30-Jun-2012 20:22:27	00:02.77 F2 U R F2 R' F R2
1964	30-Jun-2012 20:22:15	00:02.09 U2 F R' F R F' U' F U'
1963	30-Jun-2012 20:20:30	00:03.72 U F2 U F' U R' F U' R'
1962	30-Jun-2012 20:19:58	00:04.16 R F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R' U'
1961	30-Jun-2012 20:19:44	00:03.49 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U R' U'
1960	30-Jun-2012 20:19:22	00:03.40 R F R2 F' U F' R2 F2 U2
1959	30-Jun-2012 20:19:04	00:02.89 F U' R2 U F U2 R' U2 F'
1958	30-Jun-2012 20:18:45	00:02.45 F R' F2 U' F U2 F R F'
1957	30-Jun-2012 20:18:32	00:03.41 F' U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U
1956	30-Jun-2012 20:18:19	00:02.61 U R' F R F2 U' R' F' U'
1955	30-Jun-2012 20:17:11	00:02.24 F R2 F R' F2 U R U R' U
1954	30-Jun-2012 20:04:45	00:02.35 F2 R2 F R2 F' U F' U F2 U
1953	30-Jun-2012 20:04:31	00:03.17 U F' U F2 R' U' F2 R' U2
1952	30-Jun-2012 20:03:57	00:03.16 U F' R' F U' F U2 R2 F2
1951	30-Jun-2012 20:03:47	00:03.37 F U2 R F2 R2 F' R F2 R2
1950	30-Jun-2012 20:03:38	00:02.16 U' R F' R2 F R2 U' F R'
1949	30-Jun-2012 20:03:28	00:02.15 R F R' F U' R2 U'
1948	30-Jun-2012 20:03:15	00:03.71 U' F U' F2 U2 R F' R U2
1947	30-Jun-2012 20:02:57	00:03.84 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F U
1946	30-Jun-2012 20:02:47	00:02.59 F2 U F2 U R U' F2 R2 F' U'
1945	30-Jun-2012 20:02:33	00:03.00 F2 R U R' F U' R2 F'
1944	30-Jun-2012 20:02:21	00:04.22 R U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F U'
1943	30-Jun-2012 20:02:10	00:03.46 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F U R' U'
1942	30-Jun-2012 20:01:56	00:02.85 U' R F' U' F R2 U2 R' U2
1941	30-Jun-2012 20:01:39	00:02.82 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U'
1940	30-Jun-2012 20:01:28	00:03.49 F R' F2 R F2 R' F2 U R' U'
1939	30-Jun-2012 19:58:55	00:03.96 R U2 R2 F2 U' F R F' R2 U2
1938	30-Jun-2012 19:58:36	00:02.67 U2 F U' F R' U F2 U2
1937	30-Jun-2012 19:57:50	00:03.02 R2 F U' R' F2 R' U R' F2 U'
1936	30-Jun-2012 19:57:37	00:02.86 R' U2 R' F2 R F R' F2 U2 R'
1935	30-Jun-2012 19:57:21	00:02.08 U F2 R' U R U2 R2 F2
1934	30-Jun-2012 19:57:06	00:02.84 F2 U F U R' F R' U F'
1933	30-Jun-2012 19:56:48	00:02.84 R' U F2 U' F2 U R2 U' F' U2
1932	30-Jun-2012 19:56:34	00:01.73 U2 R' F U2 F2 U' F R2
1931	30-Jun-2012 19:56:18	00:02.32 F' U F' U2 F' R' U F' U2
1930	30-Jun-2012 19:56:04	00:02.36 U R U' F R2 U' F R2
1929	30-Jun-2012 19:55:39	00:02.10 R' F U' R' F2 U R U2 R' U'
1928	30-Jun-2012 19:55:25	00:02.35 R U F2 U' R2 U' R'
1927	30-Jun-2012 19:55:14	00:02.29 R U2 F' R2 U' R U R'
1926	30-Jun-2012 19:54:56	00:01.32 U F R U2 F U2 F'
1925	30-Jun-2012 19:54:39	00:02.70 F R' F' U F U' F
1924	30-Jun-2012 19:54:28	00:01.80 R2 U R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2
1923	30-Jun-2012 19:54:24	00:02.31 F R2 F' U' R2 F U' F' U'
1922	30-Jun-2012 16:18:34	00:02.45 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
1921	30-Jun-2012 16:18:21	00:03.41 U2 R F' U F' R F2 U' F
1920	30-Jun-2012 16:18:10	00:02.77 F2 U2 R U R' U2 F R2
1919	30-Jun-2012 16:17:52	00:01.71 F R' U2 F' R F2 R U2 R2
1918	30-Jun-2012 16:17:37	00:03.07 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 F'
1917	30-Jun-2012 16:17:20	00:02.60 F U F U2 R' F U2 F2 U'
1916	30-Jun-2012 16:03:19	00:02.79 R F R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2
1915	30-Jun-2012 16:03:09	00:03.72 U' F U R2 U' F R
1914	30-Jun-2012 16:02:35	00:02.57 F2 R' U2 F' U R2 U F2 R' U'
1913	30-Jun-2012 16:02:21	00:02.80 U' F R2 F' U2 R F2 U'
1912	30-Jun-2012 16:02:04	00:02.77 R U' R2 F2 U' F R'
1911	30-Jun-2012 16:01:49	00:04.45 U' R' U F2 R2 U' R' F2
1910	30-Jun-2012 16:01:30	00:02.43 U F' U F R2 F R2 F' U
1909	30-Jun-2012 16:00:47	00:02.71 F' U R U' F' U2 F2
1908	30-Jun-2012 16:00:36	00:02.84 U' R F' R' U2 F R2 U' R' U
1907	30-Jun-2012 15:59:30	00:02.52 U2 F2 U' R2 F' R F2 R U'
1906	30-Jun-2012 15:58:07	00:02.50 U F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R
1905	30-Jun-2012 15:57:28	00:02.45 F U' R F' U F2 U'
1904	30-Jun-2012 15:57:11	00:02.84 R' U' F2 U R' U2 F' R U'
1903	30-Jun-2012 15:56:57	00:02.81 F' R F' R2 F' U R' F
1902	30-Jun-2012 15:56:42	00:03.51 F2 U2 F R' U F2 U2 R' U'
1901	30-Jun-2012 15:56:29	00:03.79 F2 R F2 U2 R F U2 R' U
1900	30-Jun-2012 15:56:15	00:03.65 R' F2 U F R2 F R2 F2 U2
1899	30-Jun-2012 15:56:02	00:02.84 F U2 F' U R' U F' R
1898	30-Jun-2012 15:55:45	00:02.82 R F2 R' F2 R U' R' F2
1897	30-Jun-2012 15:55:30	00:04.17 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U
1896	30-Jun-2012 15:55:21	00:02.10 F' U2 F U2 F R U R U'
1895	30-Jun-2012 15:54:27	00:02.48 U' R2 F U' F R U' F2 R
1894	30-Jun-2012 15:54:14	00:03.07 F U2 R U' R U2 F' U R'
1893	30-Jun-2012 15:53:59	00:03.44 U' R' U2 F U' F' U F2
1892	30-Jun-2012 15:53:41	00:04.15 F2 U2 R' F' U' F' U R'
1891	30-Jun-2012 15:53:08	00:02.85 F' U' R2 F2 U' R U2 R
1890	30-Jun-2012 15:52:55	00:02.96 U2 F' U2 F' R U' R F2
1889	30-Jun-2012 15:52:41	00:02.88 R' F2 R U' R F' R F U2
1888	30-Jun-2012 15:52:23	00:02.76 U' F' R2 U2 F U F2 U F2
1887	30-Jun-2012 15:52:07	00:02.27 U' R2 F' R' U F2 R U' F2
1886	30-Jun-2012 15:51:11	00:03.45 R2 U2 R F2 R F' U' R2 U'
1885	30-Jun-2012 15:50:38	00:03.31 U R U2 F' U' F2 R U'
1884	29-Jun-2012 19:43:00	00:03.76 U' F' U R2 U2 F' U' R
1883	29-Jun-2012 19:42:43	00:02.44 R2 U F' R F R U2 F'
1882	29-Jun-2012 19:42:29	00:02.94 F2 R' U2 F U F2 R' F' U2
1881	29-Jun-2012 19:42:12	00:03.68 F2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U F' U'
1880	29-Jun-2012 19:41:58	00:03.02 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U' F' U'
1879	29-Jun-2012 19:41:42	00:02.80 U' F' U2 F' U2 R U F' U2
1878	29-Jun-2012 19:41:04	00:02.06 F R U F2 R2 U R F2 U R'
1877	29-Jun-2012 19:40:47	00:03.23 U2 R F R F U' F2 R2
1876	29-Jun-2012 19:40:33	00:03.05 R2 U' F R2 U' R U' F2 R2
1875	29-Jun-2012 19:40:16	00:03.26 F' U2 R' U F' U F2 R' U2
1874	29-Jun-2012 19:39:27	00:03.09 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R F2 U2
1873	29-Jun-2012 19:38:37	00:02.64 F' U2 F2 U' R' F R2 U' R2
1872	29-Jun-2012 19:38:21	00:02.82 U R' F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R'
1871	29-Jun-2012 19:38:07	00:03.05 F R' U' R' U R' U2 F2 U'
1870	29-Jun-2012 19:37:45	00:02.97 F R' U R F' U R F2
1869	29-Jun-2012 19:37:33	00:02.61 R F2 R' U R' U' R
1868	29-Jun-2012 19:37:22	00:03.76 F2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R2 U' R
1867	29-Jun-2012 19:37:09	00:03.02 F U' F2 R' F' U2 F U2 R'
1866	29-Jun-2012 19:35:37	00:02.96 F' R U' F R F' U F' U
1865	29-Jun-2012 19:35:26	00:02.27 U' R F2 R' U2 R F' U2 R2
1864	29-Jun-2012 19:34:10	00:04.08 R U F U2 R2 F' R F U2
1863	29-Jun-2012 19:33:56	00:02.47 U' F R' F' U' R2 U' F2
1862	29-Jun-2012 19:33:44	00:02.58 U' F2 U R F2 U2 R U' F2
1861	29-Jun-2012 19:33:30	00:02.15 R U2 R' F U' R' U
1860	29-Jun-2012 19:33:17	00:02.63 F R' F R' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
1859	29-Jun-2012 19:32:49	00:02.52 R' U2 F' U' R2
1858	29-Jun-2012 19:31:56	00:02.32 R2 F' U F U' R F' U2 R2 U'
1857	29-Jun-2012 19:31:37	00:02.48 U2 F2 U R' F R U' R2 F' R'
1856	29-Jun-2012 19:31:18	00:01.56 U2 R U' F2 U F2 U R2
1855	29-Jun-2012 19:31:00	00:03.76 R U2 F2 U F' R2 U R' U'
1854	29-Jun-2012 19:30:13	00:02.64 U R U2 R' U F2 U' F R' U'
1853	29-Jun-2012 19:29:55	00:03.41 U F' R2 U2 F' U'
1852	29-Jun-2012 19:29:34	00:02.07 U2 R' U' R2 F U2 F U R2 U'
1851	29-Jun-2012 19:29:21	00:02.27 F R U2 R U' F2
1850	29-Jun-2012 19:29:13	00:02.25 F R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U R'
1849	29-Jun-2012 19:29:00	00:03.32 U R' U' R F2 U' F2 U' R2
1848	29-Jun-2012 19:28:48	00:03.00 F R' F U' F R' U' R U'
1847	29-Jun-2012 19:28:21	00:03.46 U F U' R' U F R F2 U2
1846	29-Jun-2012 19:27:50	00:02.75 R' U R U F' R' F2 U R U2
1845	29-Jun-2012 19:27:34	00:03.64 R2 U2 R' U F R' U2 F2 R2
1844	29-Jun-2012 19:27:22	00:01.64 U2 R U F2 U F2 R' F' U'
1843	29-Jun-2012 19:26:45	00:02.72 R' U2 F2 U' R U F' R2 U'
1842	29-Jun-2012 19:26:31	00:03.31 F2 U' F2 R U' R2 F2
1841	29-Jun-2012 19:26:20	00:03.60 R2 U2 R U' F' U' F2 U2 R
1840	29-Jun-2012 19:26:11	00:02.27 U R' F' R U F U' F2 U
1839	29-Jun-2012 19:25:56	00:03.88 U2 F' U F R U' R F' R2
1838	29-Jun-2012 19:25:42	00:02.87 R F R F' U' F2 U R' U
1837	29-Jun-2012 19:25:24	00:04.15 U R U2 F' U F' U R F' R'
1836	29-Jun-2012 19:25:10	00:02.57 F2 U2 R F U2 F' U2 F R2
1835	29-Jun-2012 19:24:56	00:02.29 U2 F R F2 U' R' F' R2 U'
1834	29-Jun-2012 19:24:45	00:02.30 U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R F2 R'
1833	29-Jun-2012 19:24:33	00:04.28 F2 R' U2 F R' U' R2 U
1832	29-Jun-2012 19:24:22	00:02.84 R U' F' U' F2 U' R F2 U' R2
1831	29-Jun-2012 19:24:10	00:03.45 U' R U2 F2 R F' U' R'
1830	29-Jun-2012 19:23:58	00:03.15 U' F R2 U' R2 U R' U2 F
1829	29-Jun-2012 19:23:44	00:02.48 U2 R' F2 R F' R F2 R' U
1828	29-Jun-2012 19:23:28	00:04.39 R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U F' R' U2
1827	29-Jun-2012 19:22:48	00:02.75 F R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U'
1826	29-Jun-2012 19:22:24	00:02.93 F2 U' F R' F R U' F R' U'
1825	29-Jun-2012 19:22:14	00:01.32 U R' F' R U R2 U2
1824	29-Jun-2012 19:22:00	00:02.67 R U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R
1823	29-Jun-2012 19:21:51	00:02.41 R' F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U
1822	29-Jun-2012 19:20:56	00:03.16 R F R U2 F' U R' U' F U'
1821	29-Jun-2012 19:20:42	00:02.22 R' F2 R F2 R2 U F'
1820	29-Jun-2012 19:20:27	00:03.44 U2 R F R2 U' R' U2 R F2 U2
1819	29-Jun-2012 19:19:20	00:03.11 R' F U2 R2 F' R F2 R
1818	29-Jun-2012 19:19:05	00:01.92 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F R2 U'
1817	29-Jun-2012 19:18:46	00:03.47 F U' F2 R' U F2 U' R
1816	29-Jun-2012 19:18:17	00:02.64 R2 F2 U R' U' R' U2 F R'
1815	29-Jun-2012 19:17:53	00:03.19 F U' F R2 F' U2 R U' R U2
1814	29-Jun-2012 19:17:10	00:03.20 F2 U F' U R2 F' U2 F U
1813	29-Jun-2012 13:28:05	00:03.15 R2 F' R2 F' R U F2 R2 U
1812	29-Jun-2012 13:27:34	00:02.10 F U' R U' F' U R' F' U'
1811	29-Jun-2012 13:24:08	00:02.89 U' F' U F' R F' U R2 U'
1810	29-Jun-2012 13:23:57	00:02.49 R F2 U2 F' R' U R2 F2 R' U'
1809	29-Jun-2012 13:23:29	00:03.23 R2 F' U R U' R2 U' F2 U2
1808	29-Jun-2012 13:23:14	00:04.15 R F R2 U F R2 U' R' U2
1807	29-Jun-2012 13:22:45	00:03.33 U' F' U R F' U2 R'
1806	29-Jun-2012 13:22:31	00:03.75 R' U2 R F2 R F U' F2 R' U'
1805	29-Jun-2012 13:22:05	00:03.51 R' F2 R F U' R2 F2 R' U'
1804	29-Jun-2012 13:21:55	00:01.27 U2 R F2 U' F' R U2 F'
1803	29-Jun-2012 13:21:22	00:03.41 R2 U' R2 U' F R' U2 F U
1802	29-Jun-2012 13:21:06	00:01.21 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U R2 U2
1801	29-Jun-2012 13:20:50	00:03.75 R U R' U R2 F' U R2
1800	29-Jun-2012 13:20:26	00:02.92 F2 R F2 R' U R' U2 F2
1799	29-Jun-2012 13:20:13	00:03.84 U2 F' U' F U2 R' F' R2 F2 U'
1798	29-Jun-2012 13:20:01	00:02.63 F' R2 U R' F2 U' R' F' R2
1797	29-Jun-2012 13:19:48	00:03.08 U' R2 F' U F' U R' U F' U'
1796	29-Jun-2012 13:19:36	00:04.70 U' R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F' U2
1795	29-Jun-2012 13:19:24	00:01.68 U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 R F2 R
1794	29-Jun-2012 13:19:08	00:02.21 U F' U F' U R' F2 R2 U2
1793	29-Jun-2012 13:18:42	00:01.89 U R' U' R2 U F2 R
1792	29-Jun-2012 13:18:30	00:02.89 U R2 U' R U R' U F' R
1791	29-Jun-2012 13:18:16	00:05.30 U F' R' F2 U F' R' U2 F U'
1790	29-Jun-2012 13:18:05	00:02.76 F R2 F' U' F R U R' U2
1789	29-Jun-2012 13:17:55	00:02.56 R2 U' F2 U R F' U2 R2 F' R'
1788	29-Jun-2012 13:17:45	00:03.88 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F'
1787	29-Jun-2012 13:17:31	00:02.21 R' F2 R U2 R U' R2 F2
1786	29-Jun-2012 13:17:02	00:03.25 U F U2 F2 R' F' U2 R F' U2
1785	29-Jun-2012 13:16:51	00:02.80 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' R U R
1784	29-Jun-2012 13:16:40	00:03.68 F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U R
1783	29-Jun-2012 13:15:34	00:03.08 R U R F' R2 F R' U R' F'
1782	29-Jun-2012 13:15:23	00:03.13 U F' U' R F2 U R' U2
1781	29-Jun-2012 13:15:09	00:02.96 R F R U' R' U2 R' U R2
1780	29-Jun-2012 13:14:50	00:02.87 F2 U2 R' F R U' F' U F
1779	29-Jun-2012 13:14:31	00:02.27 U F' R F' R U R2 U'
1778	29-Jun-2012 13:14:19	00:02.79 U' F U2 F R U' F R2 F' U'
1777	29-Jun-2012 13:14:01	00:04.00 F U' R2 F R2 F R' F2 R' U'
1776	29-Jun-2012 13:13:47	00:03.09 F' U F' R2 U F' U F R'
1775	29-Jun-2012 13:13:32	00:02.91 F' R2 U' R2 U'
1774	29-Jun-2012 13:13:04	00:02.88 R2 U R2 F' U R' F R' F'
1773	29-Jun-2012 13:12:13	00:02.80 U' R2 F2 U2 F' R F R' U
1772	29-Jun-2012 13:11:59	00:03.20 F2 U' R U2 F' R' F2 U'
1771	29-Jun-2012 13:11:06	00:03.68 R' F U' F2 R U2 R U R
1770	29-Jun-2012 13:10:52	00:02.92 R' U F2 R F2 U' R' U2 R U
1769	29-Jun-2012 13:10:37	00:03.81 U' R U2 R' U F R2 U2 R'
1768	29-Jun-2012 13:10:26	00:02.75 F R2 F' U R F R2 U2
1767	29-Jun-2012 13:09:10	00:03.22 U2 F U' F2 U' F U2 R2 F'
1766	29-Jun-2012 12:54:02	00:03.30 F' R' U2 F U' R U2 R' U'
1765	29-Jun-2012 12:53:46	00:04.20 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' F2
1764	29-Jun-2012 12:53:33	00:02.96 R U F' U F' U R2 U' F2
1763	29-Jun-2012 12:53:19	00:03.49 F' R F' U2 R2 F' R' F2
1762	29-Jun-2012 12:53:07	00:02.09 U2 F U' F U2 F' U F' U
1761	29-Jun-2012 12:52:38	00:03.39 F2 U R' U F2 U' R F2 R2
1760	29-Jun-2012 12:52:18	00:01.80 F2 R U' R2 U F U' R2 U'
1759	29-Jun-2012 12:52:02	00:02.44 R2 U2 R' U R' U F2 R2 U2
1758	29-Jun-2012 12:51:32	00:02.84 F U R F2 U2 R2 U' R F U2
1757	29-Jun-2012 12:51:13	00:01.19 F' U F' R' U R' F
1756	29-Jun-2012 12:50:57	00:02.11 R' F R2 U R2 U' F R' F
1755	29-Jun-2012 12:50:44	00:03.65 F2 U2 F' R U R2 F2 R' U2
1754	29-Jun-2012 12:50:16	00:03.77 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R F2 R
1753	29-Jun-2012 12:50:04	00:03.49 F' R U F U' F2 R F2 R2 U'
1752	29-Jun-2012 12:49:50	00:02.88 U F2 U R U R2 F2 U2 F' U'
1751	29-Jun-2012 12:49:11	00:03.69 U2 F' R F2 U' F2 U R2 U2
1750	29-Jun-2012 12:48:58	00:03.81 R U R2 U F' R2 U R2
1749	29-Jun-2012 12:48:46	00:02.78 U2 F' U F U2 R2 F R U'
1748	29-Jun-2012 12:48:30	00:03.43 F2 U R' U2 F R2 F'
1747	29-Jun-2012 12:48:14	00:02.30 U2 F2 U F' R F U' F2 U' R'
1746	29-Jun-2012 12:47:57	00:03.15 F' R U' R U F' R2 F' R
1745	29-Jun-2012 12:47:48	00:00.80 F R U F U'
1744	29-Jun-2012 12:47:31	00:03.14 U' F' R2 U2 R' U R U2 F' U'
1743	29-Jun-2012 12:46:54	00:03.29 F U F U2 R2 F2 R' U F2
1742	29-Jun-2012 12:46:31	00:02.79 F' U' R U R' U R' F'
1741	29-Jun-2012 12:46:16	00:01.97 F U2 F' U2 F' U F'
1740	29-Jun-2012 12:45:44	00:03.03 R' U2 F R F2 U2 R' U2 R'
1739	29-Jun-2012 12:44:33	00:03.13 F2 U' F U2 F' R' U' F' U'
1738	29-Jun-2012 12:44:23	00:02.82 U' R2 F U' F R2 U2 F R'
1737	29-Jun-2012 12:44:10	00:04.70 U R U' F R2 F U' R2 U'
1736	29-Jun-2012 12:43:58	00:02.75 R2 U' F R F R U F2 R'
1735	29-Jun-2012 12:43:46	00:03.86 F2 R' U R U' R2 F' R' U2
1734	29-Jun-2012 12:43:33	00:03.06 R U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F2
1733	29-Jun-2012 12:43:21	00:03.41 R' U F2 U F' U' F R' U'
1732	29-Jun-2012 12:43:01	00:01.64 R' U' F' R2 U' F R2 F'
1731	29-Jun-2012 12:42:46	00:03.60 F R2 U' F2 R' U' F2 R U'
1730	29-Jun-2012 12:42:34	00:02.99 F2 U2 R F' R U2 F' R2 F
1729	29-Jun-2012 12:42:18	00:02.52 F2 R U2 R2 U' R F' U2
1728	29-Jun-2012 12:42:06	00:03.78 F2 U R' U R2 F2 U2 F'
1727	29-Jun-2012 12:41:38	00:03.39 R' F' R U' F U2 F R2 F
1726	29-Jun-2012 12:41:16	00:03.12 U2 F' U R' F2 U R2 F'
1725	29-Jun-2012 12:40:42	00:02.51 R' F U F U R2 F U' R'
1724	29-Jun-2012 12:40:28	00:02.92 U' F R U2 F' R2 F' U R
1723	29-Jun-2012 12:40:14	00:02.97 R2 U F U2 R' F U R U2
1722	29-Jun-2012 12:39:25	00:02.95 F U F2 U F R' F2 U R U
1721	29-Jun-2012 12:39:14	00:02.69 F U F2 R' F R2 U R2 U2
1720	29-Jun-2012 12:39:04	00:02.69 F U2 R2 F' U R2 U' F
1719	29-Jun-2012 12:38:53	00:02.48 R2 F U F2 R' U' R2 U2
1718	29-Jun-2012 12:38:35	00:04.06 R2 U R' F U2 F' R
1717	29-Jun-2012 12:38:24	00:02.96 R U F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F U2
1716	29-Jun-2012 12:38:13	00:01.86 R' F U2 F' U2 F' R U
1715	29-Jun-2012 12:37:57	00:03.67 F R U2 R' U R' U R' F2 U'
1714	29-Jun-2012 12:37:40	00:02.75 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R F' U'
1713	29-Jun-2012 12:37:28	00:03.52 F2 U' R' U F' U' R F'
1712	29-Jun-2012 12:37:17	00:03.27 R U' R U' R2 F U'
1711	29-Jun-2012 12:36:46	00:02.42 R' F2 U2 F R F2 R2 U' F' U'
1710	29-Jun-2012 12:36:33	00:03.06 F' R2 F' U' F' U' R2 F2
1709	29-Jun-2012 12:34:44	00:03.46 U' F' R F' U2 F' U2 F R'
1708	29-Jun-2012 12:34:32	00:02.75 U' R U R F' R' U2 R'
1707	29-Jun-2012 12:34:20	00:02.35 U' R' F' U2 R2 F' R
1706	29-Jun-2012 12:34:06	00:03.81 U' R2 U R' U' F2 U' R U2
1705	29-Jun-2012 12:33:57	00:02.26 F R U2 F2 R2 F' U F U
1704	29-Jun-2012 12:33:45	00:01.27 U' F R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R2
1703	29-Jun-2012 12:32:43	00:02.30 F R' F2 U F' R U' R2 F U
1702	29-Jun-2012 12:32:29	00:02.52 U F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' F'
1701	29-Jun-2012 12:32:19	00:02.33 F2 R2 U2 F U R2 U2
1700	29-Jun-2012 12:32:08	00:03.58 R2 F2 R U F2 U R U' R' U'
1699	29-Jun-2012 12:31:53	00:03.78 F2 U2 R' F R2 U2 F R'
1698	29-Jun-2012 12:31:43	00:02.90 U' F U2 R2 U' F' R F U'
1697	29-Jun-2012 12:31:08	00:02.22 F R F' R U' R2 F2 U2 R'
1696	29-Jun-2012 12:30:54	00:01.75 F R' U R2 U F2 U'
1695	29-Jun-2012 12:30:20	00:03.30 U F' R U' F2 R F' R' U'
1694	29-Jun-2012 12:29:56	00:02.98 F R' F2 U F2 U' R F2 U'
1693	29-Jun-2012 12:29:43	00:02.59 R2 F' R2 U R U F
1692	29-Jun-2012 12:29:29	00:03.00 F2 U F' U2 F R2 F' R U
1691	29-Jun-2012 12:29:19	00:02.96 U2 F2 U' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
1690	29-Jun-2012 12:28:48	00:03.15 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U2
1689	29-Jun-2012 12:28:34	00:03.13 R' U' R2 U' F' R2 U F
1688	29-Jun-2012 12:28:21	00:03.74 F2 U R' F U2 F R' U R
1687	29-Jun-2012 12:27:49	00:03.17 R U' R' U F' R U' F R'
1686	28-Jun-2012 23:22:53	00:02.05 F' U F2 R' F R U' R' U2
1685	28-Jun-2012 23:22:39	00:02.81 F U' F' R2 U R F' U
1684	28-Jun-2012 23:22:16	00:03.26 F' U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 F U'
1683	28-Jun-2012 23:22:01	00:01.84 F2 U F U' R F' R' U' R'
1682	28-Jun-2012 23:21:31	00:03.39 U R2 U F' R F' U R' U'
1681	28-Jun-2012 23:20:56	00:02.30 F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U R' F2
1680	28-Jun-2012 23:19:25	00:03.89 F' U R2 F' U F U R
1679	28-Jun-2012 23:18:26	00:02.19 U2 R F' R' U2 F2 R' F U'
1678	28-Jun-2012 23:18:14	00:03.44 F R F2 R F U' F U' R' U'
1677	28-Jun-2012 23:17:28	00:02.77 U' F R2 U R2 U F2 R' U
1676	28-Jun-2012 23:17:11	00:03.19 F2 U' F2 U R' U F2 R' F2
1675	28-Jun-2012 23:16:59	00:02.84 R U F2 R' F2 R' U2
1674	28-Jun-2012 23:16:42	00:02.66 F R F' U2 R F R F2 U
1673	28-Jun-2012 23:16:27	00:03.48 R' U F R2 F R U F2 R' U2
1672	28-Jun-2012 23:16:17	00:02.96 U F R' F' U2 R U2 F' U
1671	28-Jun-2012 23:15:58	00:02.53 U R2 F' U' F2 R F2 U'
1670	28-Jun-2012 23:15:44	00:04.11 R' F' R F' U F U' F2
1669	28-Jun-2012 23:15:29	00:02.01 R2 U R U' F2 R' U2 R
1668	28-Jun-2012 23:15:18	00:03.46 F' R' U R2 U' F' R F' R
1667	28-Jun-2012 23:15:08	00:02.58 R2 F' R' F R2 U' F U R U'
1666	28-Jun-2012 23:14:57	00:02.12 F' U2 F' R U' R' F2 U
1665	28-Jun-2012 23:14:38	00:03.00 R' F U' R2 F' U R2 U
1664	28-Jun-2012 23:14:24	00:03.66 R' U F U2 R2 F' U2 F U
1663	28-Jun-2012 23:14:11	00:02.43 U2 F2 U' F R' U' R2 F
1662	28-Jun-2012 23:13:52	00:03.48 F R U2 F2 R U' F R2 U2
1661	28-Jun-2012 23:13:31	00:02.44 F' R2 F' U R' U2 R F
1660	28-Jun-2012 23:13:16	00:03.08 U2 R U' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R'
1659	28-Jun-2012 23:12:35	00:03.36 U F2 R2 U2 F' R U R' U2
1658	28-Jun-2012 23:12:17	00:03.15 F2 R U' R2 U' F U2 R'
1657	28-Jun-2012 23:12:05	00:03.79 R F U F U' F R' U2 R'
1656	28-Jun-2012 23:11:50	00:03.36 U F2 R' F R F' U R'
1655	28-Jun-2012 23:11:30	00:03.58 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' F U' R2
1654	28-Jun-2012 23:11:17	00:02.25 U2 F R' U2 F' U' R' F2 U'
1653	28-Jun-2012 23:11:07	00:01.20 U2 R2 F' U R2 U'
1652	28-Jun-2012 23:10:36	00:03.08 R' F R' U2 F U' R' F U'
1651	28-Jun-2012 23:10:21	00:02.56 U' R F' U' F' U2 R F R'
1650	28-Jun-2012 23:10:05	00:02.67 F2 R2 F U F' R2 F' U'
1649	28-Jun-2012 23:09:50	00:03.96 F U2 R U R2 F' U
1648	28-Jun-2012 23:09:33	00:03.44 R U' R' U R' F U2 F2
1647	28-Jun-2012 23:09:17	00:02.83 U F' R' F2 U F' U' R2 U'
1646	28-Jun-2012 23:08:55	00:02.16 R' U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R F'
1645	28-Jun-2012 23:08:38	00:02.68 U F' R F2 R2 U'
1644	28-Jun-2012 23:08:19	00:03.24 F U2 R U2 R' U' F2 R2 U'
1643	28-Jun-2012 23:07:45	00:03.53 U2 R' F U F' R2 F U R' U'
1642	28-Jun-2012 23:07:29	00:03.36 U' R' F U' F2 R U2 R' F' U'
1641	28-Jun-2012 23:07:17	00:02.59 U F2 R2 F R F' R
1640	28-Jun-2012 23:07:06	00:02.88 F2 U' R2 F' U R2 U R2 U'
1639	28-Jun-2012 23:06:10	00:02.73 R' U F U' F2 R F R'
1638	28-Jun-2012 23:05:47	00:03.24 F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U
1637	28-Jun-2012 23:05:26	00:02.13 F2 R' F' U F R2 F2 U2
1636	28-Jun-2012 23:05:06	00:02.00 R' F2 R U F' U2 R2 F' R'
1635	28-Jun-2012 23:04:20	00:03.40 U2 R F' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U
1634	28-Jun-2012 23:04:02	00:03.88 U F U F' R U2 R2 U' F2 U2
1633	28-Jun-2012 23:03:48	00:03.23 R' U2 R' U F2 R' F' R2 U2
1632	28-Jun-2012 23:03:34	00:02.68 F' R2 F' U2 F' U R2 U2
1631	28-Jun-2012 23:03:18	00:03.38 R' U' F2 U F' U F' R' U2
1630	28-Jun-2012 23:03:01	00:01.49 U2 R F R2 F2 U2 R' F' U'
1629	28-Jun-2012 23:02:50	00:02.48 F2 R U2 F' U' R2 F2 U'
1628	28-Jun-2012 23:02:36	00:03.14 U F' U2 F U' R U' R2 U'
1627	28-Jun-2012 23:02:20	00:02.87 F' R' U' R2 F R2 F U'
1626	28-Jun-2012 23:02:01	00:03.00 U2 F R' U F R' F2 U R U
1625	28-Jun-2012 23:01:40	00:01.27 R U2 R' F2 R' F R2 F2 R'
1624	28-Jun-2012 22:59:21	00:02.85 U2 F R' F' R F' U R' U2
1623	28-Jun-2012 22:58:37	00:02.92 U' R F U R U' R2 U'
1622	28-Jun-2012 22:58:09	00:02.94 U2 F2 R' F' U' R2 U' F U'
1621	28-Jun-2012 22:57:49	00:02.45 F2 R U F' U2 F' R' U' F U2
1620	28-Jun-2012 22:57:32	00:03.80 F2 U R' U2 F' R' F2 U R'
1619	28-Jun-2012 22:57:10	00:02.26 F' R' F2 U2 R F' R2 F' U'
1618	28-Jun-2012 22:55:32	00:03.35 F R F2 R2 F' U2 R F' U2
1617	28-Jun-2012 22:54:52	00:03.29 F' R' U' R2 U2 F U' F
1616	28-Jun-2012 22:54:36	00:03.25 R2 F R' U2 F2 R' U R' F2
1615	28-Jun-2012 22:54:22	00:02.25 R2 U2 F2 R' U F U F' R2
1614	28-Jun-2012 22:53:36	00:02.56 R2 F' R F' U2 R F' R' U F'
1613	28-Jun-2012 22:53:06	00:02.28 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F R' F R2
1612	28-Jun-2012 22:52:53	00:02.72 U' F2 R F R2 F U' R' U2
1611	28-Jun-2012 22:52:41	00:03.47 U' R' F U2 R' F R2 F R U
1610	28-Jun-2012 22:52:25	00:03.23 F U2 R2 U R' U F' R2 F
1609	28-Jun-2012 22:52:10	00:02.53 R U R F2 U F' R2 U R U'
1608	28-Jun-2012 22:51:58	00:02.20 R' U F R F2 R U R2
1607	28-Jun-2012 22:51:34	00:03.18 F U' F2 U R2 F R2 U'
1606	28-Jun-2012 22:51:20	00:04.08 U F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' F
1605	28-Jun-2012 22:51:07	00:03.06 U2 F2 U' F U' R2 F' U2
1604	28-Jun-2012 22:50:34	00:03.46 R' U F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U'
1603	28-Jun-2012 22:50:15	00:02.05 R2 F' U2 F R2 U' R' F' U2
1602	28-Jun-2012 22:50:01	00:02.76 R2 F' R2 F' R' F R2 U' R'
1601	28-Jun-2012 22:49:44	00:02.92 F R' F2 U' F R' U F' R2
1600	28-Jun-2012 22:49:20	00:03.23 R' U R F' R2 F' R U' R'
1599	28-Jun-2012 22:48:33	00:01.55 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R
1598	28-Jun-2012 22:48:16	00:02.86 F R' U R F2 R2 U' F' R U'
1597	28-Jun-2012 22:48:01	00:02.61 F U F' R U' F U R'
1596	28-Jun-2012 22:47:49	00:01.27 F R U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U'
1595	28-Jun-2012 22:47:30	00:03.46 R' U F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' F' U'
1594	28-Jun-2012 22:47:13	00:03.78 R2 U' R2 F R U' R F2 U2
1593	28-Jun-2012 22:46:53	00:03.03 R U F' R U' F U2 R2
1592	28-Jun-2012 22:46:21	00:03.87 F' U R U2 F' U R2 U2
1591	28-Jun-2012 22:46:00	00:02.92 U R' U' R U2 F' U' F
1590	28-Jun-2012 22:45:47	00:02.35 F U F2 U' F2 U F2 U R
1589	28-Jun-2012 22:45:36	00:02.59 R2 F' R F' U2 R U2
1588	28-Jun-2012 22:45:20	00:03.88 F U' F2 U' F2 U' R' F R
1587	28-Jun-2012 22:45:02	00:03.00 F' R2 U' F U F' U2 F
1586	28-Jun-2012 22:44:53	00:02.95 R U' F U' F2 R' U2 R2 F'
1585	28-Jun-2012 22:44:34	00:02.49 R F2 R F U2 F U F' U'
1584	28-Jun-2012 22:44:13	00:03.44 F2 U' F U2 F2 R2 F' R'
1583	28-Jun-2012 22:43:52	00:02.49 U R2 U R' F U2 R U' R
1582	28-Jun-2012 22:43:38	00:02.10 R' F U2 R' F' U2 R U' F' U'
1581	28-Jun-2012 22:43:22	00:02.87 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 R U2
1580	28-Jun-2012 22:43:04	00:03.31 R F2 R' U' F2 U R' U2 R'
1579	28-Jun-2012 22:42:51	00:03.90 U2 R U' F2 R F' R' U' R U2
1578	28-Jun-2012 22:42:38	00:02.75 R2 U F R U' R2 U2
1577	28-Jun-2012 22:42:21	00:02.20 U R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' F'
1576	28-Jun-2012 22:42:10	00:03.32 F2 R' F2 R' F U' R U R2 U'
1575	28-Jun-2012 22:41:49	00:02.72 F' R' U F R2 U' R' F R
1574	28-Jun-2012 22:41:15	00:01.72 F R' F R F2 R' U2 R'
1573	28-Jun-2012 22:40:57	00:02.80 R F U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F
1572	28-Jun-2012 22:40:45	00:02.88 R2 U' F' U R' U' R U R'
1571	28-Jun-2012 22:40:28	00:02.06 R2 U' R2 U F2 U R' F'
1570	28-Jun-2012 22:40:13	00:03.31 R U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U'
1569	28-Jun-2012 22:39:56	00:02.67 F2 U' F' U F' R U' F
1568	28-Jun-2012 22:39:42	00:03.08 F R2 F R' F U' R2 U2 R'
1567	28-Jun-2012 22:39:29	00:03.36 R2 F2 U2 F U' R U' R2 U'
1566	28-Jun-2012 22:39:13	00:03.03 F R2 F R2 U' F' R F
1565	28-Jun-2012 22:38:57	00:04.04 F R' F U' R U R' U' F'
1564	28-Jun-2012 22:38:30	00:04.95 R' F' R F' R2 F R' U R' F'
1563	28-Jun-2012 22:38:10	00:02.19 R' F2 R F2 R' F'
1562	28-Jun-2012 22:37:52	00:02.91 U F U F' U2 R2 U' F U2
1561	28-Jun-2012 22:37:15	00:02.59 F' R2 F R' F' U F' U
1560	28-Jun-2012 22:36:54	00:02.92 F' U2 R2 F' R' U' F2
1559	28-Jun-2012 22:35:26	00:03.48 R F' R2 U R2 F' U' R U'
1558	28-Jun-2012 22:35:04	00:03.56 U' R U R' F2 U R2 U2 R'
1557	28-Jun-2012 22:34:51	00:03.72 U2 R F R2 U' F' R U2
1556	28-Jun-2012 22:34:31	00:02.36 F2 U2 F R' F R2 U' R U2
1555	28-Jun-2012 22:34:13	00:03.18 R' F U2 R U2 R' U2 R U'
1554	28-Jun-2012 22:34:03	00:02.96 F' U2 R2 F' U' R2 F' R
1553	28-Jun-2012 22:33:31	00:01.56 U R' U' R' F2 R2 F' R U
1552	28-Jun-2012 22:33:11	00:03.39 F' U F' R2 U R' F U2 F' U2
1551	28-Jun-2012 22:32:49	00:04.11 U R' U2 F' R U' F R2 F2
1550	28-Jun-2012 22:32:28	00:02.63 U' R' F2 R2 U R' F'
1549	28-Jun-2012 22:32:15	00:02.91 F' U F U' F R2 F R2 U'
1548	28-Jun-2012 22:31:56	00:04.58 F U2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 F2
1547	28-Jun-2012 22:31:48	00:02.75 R U' R2 F U' F' U2 F' R2
1546	28-Jun-2012 22:31:11	00:03.18 U' F R' U' R F' R F
1545	28-Jun-2012 22:30:53	00:03.41 U2 R2 U F2 U R U2 F2 R2
1544	28-Jun-2012 22:30:32	00:02.48 U2 R U2 R' F2 R' U'
1543	28-Jun-2012 22:30:20	00:02.84 F2 U' R' U2 R' U F' U
1542	28-Jun-2012 22:30:10	00:02.99 U' R F' U2 F' R U' R U2
1541	28-Jun-2012 22:29:53	00:03.00 F U F U R2 F' R2 F
1540	28-Jun-2012 22:29:43	00:02.50 U2 F U' R F2 R' F2 R' U2
1539	28-Jun-2012 22:28:54	00:02.87 R2 U2 R F' U R2 U' F2 U'
1538	28-Jun-2012 22:28:40	00:02.91 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U F' R' F
1537	28-Jun-2012 22:28:13	00:01.96 U R2 F U R2 F' U2 F' R2
1536	28-Jun-2012 22:27:52	00:02.45 F' U' F R2 F' R F' U' F'
1535	28-Jun-2012 22:27:29	00:03.31 R U' R U2 R F' U R' U2 R U'
1534	28-Jun-2012 22:27:12	00:03.16 U2 F2 U' F U R U' F
1533	28-Jun-2012 22:27:01	00:02.34 F2 R U' R2 F U' F2 U2 R U'
1532	28-Jun-2012 22:26:50	00:03.50 R2 F2 R U F2 R' U R2 U'
1531	28-Jun-2012 22:26:17	00:03.74 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F R' U'
1530	28-Jun-2012 22:26:00	00:03.11 F R2 U2 R' U F' U R2 U2
1529	28-Jun-2012 22:25:43	00:02.48 R U' R2 U R2 U' F R
1528	28-Jun-2012 22:25:19	00:04.22 R U' R2 F2 R' U2 F R2 U'
1527	28-Jun-2012 22:25:04	00:02.98 F' R2 F' U2 F R' U' F' U
1526	28-Jun-2012 22:24:47	00:02.77 R U' F' R2 U F' R2 F
1525	28-Jun-2012 22:24:28	00:03.06 R U F R2 U R2 U R' F2
1524	27-Jun-2012 23:58:38	00:03.33 R' F2 U R F' R2 U2 F' R'
1523	27-Jun-2012 23:58:28	00:02.43 U R2 F2 R' F R' U2 F' U2
1522	27-Jun-2012 23:58:18	00:02.49 F' R2 F R2 F' R F2 U
1521	27-Jun-2012 23:58:05	00:03.62 F2 U2 F U R2 F' R' U' R'
1520	27-Jun-2012 23:57:53	00:01.69 F' U F' R U2 R U2 R' F'
1519	27-Jun-2012 23:57:40	00:03.20 U' R F' U R' F2 U' R2
1518	27-Jun-2012 23:57:13	00:02.49 R' F2 R' F U2 R' U2 F'
1517	27-Jun-2012 23:56:46	00:03.40 U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U R' F'
1516	27-Jun-2012 23:56:29	00:03.58 R2 U F2 U' R2 U F' U2
1515	27-Jun-2012 23:55:47	00:04.25 F2 U' R2 U' R F' R F R' U2
1514	27-Jun-2012 23:55:27	00:02.49 F' U' R U' R' F R2
1513	27-Jun-2012 23:54:12	00:03.40 R2 U2 R' F U' F U' F' R
1512	27-Jun-2012 23:53:47	00:02.50 R' U R' U2 F U' F U2 F'
1511	27-Jun-2012 23:53:30	00:02.84 R2 F R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U2
1510	27-Jun-2012 23:53:16	00:03.18 R' U F' R2 U' F' U2 F
1509	27-Jun-2012 23:53:05	00:04.10 U F' R2 F R' F U' R'
1508	27-Jun-2012 23:52:50	00:02.78 R' U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U F'
1507	27-Jun-2012 23:52:34	00:02.15 U' F2 R' U F' U2 F2 U' F'
1506	27-Jun-2012 23:52:19	00:03.57 U2 F2 U R' F2 U' R U F2
1505	27-Jun-2012 23:51:33	00:03.32 U F U' R' F' U F2 U R2 U'
1504	27-Jun-2012 23:51:11	00:01.75 F' U R2 F2 U' F U' F2
1503	27-Jun-2012 23:50:56	00:02.99 U' R2 U R U2 F2 U' F R' U'
1502	27-Jun-2012 23:50:31	00:02.24 F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U R U
1501	27-Jun-2012 23:50:16	00:03.16 U R U F2 R2 U2 F' U'
1500	27-Jun-2012 23:50:04	00:02.63 R2 F R U2 R' U R' F U'
1499	27-Jun-2012 23:48:56	00:03.41 U R' U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U'
1498	27-Jun-2012 23:48:34	00:01.90 F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R U' R' U2
1497	27-Jun-2012 23:06:41	00:01.92 F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F
1496	27-Jun-2012 22:51:58	00:02.86 U R F' R' F R2 F U R2
1495	27-Jun-2012 22:51:25	00:03.30 R' F2 R' F' U2 F' U F' U
1494	27-Jun-2012 22:51:13	00:02.84 R F2 U F' U2 F2 U' F R2
1493	27-Jun-2012 22:49:23	00:02.91 F' R2 F R' U2 F2 R' F' U'
1492	27-Jun-2012 22:49:08	00:02.84 R U' F U2 F' U R' F U F'
1491	27-Jun-2012 22:48:54	00:02.36 U' F' R' F2 U R' U' F2
1490	27-Jun-2012 22:48:13	00:03.00 U' R F' U2 F' R2 U' R'
1489	27-Jun-2012 22:47:33	00:03.09 U F2 U F2 R' U' R2 U2
1488	27-Jun-2012 22:47:14	00:01.95 R U R F' U2 R U' F2 U2
1487	27-Jun-2012 22:47:01	00:02.90 R' U R2 U F' U R' U F' U'
1486	27-Jun-2012 22:46:21	00:02.83 F' U2 F' R F' U R' F2 U2
1485	27-Jun-2012 22:46:04	00:02.41 R2 F' U2 R' F R F U' R U2
1484	27-Jun-2012 22:45:16	00:03.31 F2 U2 R U2 R' U F U
1483	27-Jun-2012 22:44:59	00:03.46 F2 U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U'
1482	27-Jun-2012 22:44:41	00:03.57 F' R2 U2 R U F R2 F U2
1481	27-Jun-2012 22:44:25	00:03.00 R F U' F' U F2 U F2
1480	27-Jun-2012 22:44:08	00:02.06 U2 R F U2 F U' F2 R2 F'
1479	27-Jun-2012 22:43:56	00:02.62 U' R' U' F2 R U' R
1478	27-Jun-2012 22:43:41	00:02.37 F R F2 R2 F' U R2 F' R2 U'
1477	27-Jun-2012 22:43:26	00:03.02 R U' R2 F2 U F U2 F2 U'
1476	27-Jun-2012 22:42:58	00:02.40 F' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' F
1475	27-Jun-2012 22:42:40	00:03.80 R2 U2 F' U F2 U' F2 R F
1474	27-Jun-2012 22:42:25	00:03.49 R2 U2 R F' R2 F2 R' F R
1473	27-Jun-2012 22:42:10	00:02.31 R F' U F' R F' R' U2
1472	27-Jun-2012 22:41:52	00:02.90 F2 U' F R F' U F2 U2 R'
1471	27-Jun-2012 22:41:38	00:02.15 R2 U2 F R U F' U R' U2
1470	27-Jun-2012 22:41:20	00:03.48 U F U2 F R F2 R'
1469	27-Jun-2012 22:41:05	00:02.64 U2 F' U R2 U F' R F2 R' U
1468	27-Jun-2012 22:40:54	00:03.42 F' R' U F R' F2 R U2 F' U2
1467	27-Jun-2012 22:40:41	00:03.02 F2 R' F R U2 R U' R F2
1466	27-Jun-2012 22:40:27	00:02.58 F R F2 U2 R F' U' F U'
1465	27-Jun-2012 22:39:56	00:02.89 F U F' U F2 U R2 F U2
1464	27-Jun-2012 22:39:40	00:03.39 U' R U F2 U' F U' R2
1463	27-Jun-2012 22:39:25	00:02.97 F' U F' R U F2 R2 U F'
1462	27-Jun-2012 22:39:14	00:02.17 U2 R2 F' R F R' U2
1461	27-Jun-2012 22:39:05	00:02.68 F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U'
1460	27-Jun-2012 22:38:53	00:02.43 U F' R F2 U' F' U' F R2
1459	27-Jun-2012 22:38:37	00:03.23 U' F U2 R' U F2 R2 U'
1458	27-Jun-2012 22:38:24	00:02.77 R' F2 R F' U F2 R' F
1457	27-Jun-2012 22:38:12	00:03.49 U' R2 U' R' U' F R' U'
1456	27-Jun-2012 22:37:53	00:04.21 F2 U F2 U' F U R U
1455	27-Jun-2012 22:37:39	00:01.99 U2 F2 R U' R F' U R'
1454	27-Jun-2012 22:37:29	00:01.98 R U F' U F2 U' R' U2 R' U
1453	27-Jun-2012 22:37:10	00:03.52 U2 R F R2 F' R2 U F2 U'
1452	27-Jun-2012 22:36:56	00:03.79 U2 F R' U R2 U F U F
1451	27-Jun-2012 22:36:37	00:02.07 U' R2 F' R' F2 U R2 U R2
1450	27-Jun-2012 22:36:26	00:03.38 F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R U
1449	27-Jun-2012 22:35:44	00:03.83 U R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U R
1448	27-Jun-2012 22:35:27	00:03.72 F2 R2 U2 R U' F R U'
1447	27-Jun-2012 22:35:13	00:03.89 R' U' R2 F R' F' R2 F U' F'
1446	27-Jun-2012 22:34:31	00:03.62 U R' U' F U2 R2 F' U' F
1445	27-Jun-2012 22:33:40	00:03.01 F2 U2 F U' F U F' U' R2 U'
1444	27-Jun-2012 22:32:55	00:03.81 F R2 F U' F U' F' U' R
1443	27-Jun-2012 22:32:41	00:02.80 F U2 R F U' F U2 R2 F'
1442	27-Jun-2012 22:32:06	00:03.85 R U2 R' F U' F U R
1441	27-Jun-2012 22:31:44	00:04.04 F' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U'
1440	27-Jun-2012 22:31:28	00:02.98 R F U2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U'
1439	27-Jun-2012 22:31:12	00:02.86 F R2 F' U F U F' R2 F U2
1438	27-Jun-2012 22:30:58	00:02.89 F2 R2 U R' F U F2 R' U2
1437	27-Jun-2012 12:32:00	00:03.37 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U'
1436	27-Jun-2012 12:31:50	00:02.73 F' U F2 U R' U2 F' U R2
1435	27-Jun-2012 12:31:34	00:03.63 U2 R U' R U F2 U R'
1434	27-Jun-2012 12:31:07	00:02.52 F U2 F' U R' F R U F2
1433	27-Jun-2012 12:30:53	00:02.91 F2 U' R U2 R F2 U' R2 U
1432	27-Jun-2012 12:30:39	00:03.22 F' R2 F' U R' F2 U F2 R'
1431	27-Jun-2012 12:28:43	00:03.71 U' F' U R' F2 R U' R' U2
1430	27-Jun-2012 12:28:30	00:02.15 R' F' U' F R' U2 R
1429	27-Jun-2012 12:27:57	00:02.54 U F' R F U2 F2 R' U' R
1428	27-Jun-2012 12:27:46	00:02.11 R2 U F' U2 F' R F U'
1427	27-Jun-2012 12:26:16	00:03.46 U' F' R U R2 U R2 F' U'
1426	27-Jun-2012 12:26:03	00:03.56 R' U F2 U' F U' R' U F2 U
1425	27-Jun-2012 12:25:52	00:02.70 F U' F R' U F R2 F2 U' R'
1424	27-Jun-2012 12:25:35	00:03.27 F R' F2 R F' U' F2 U2 F'
1423	27-Jun-2012 12:25:23	00:04.39 R2 F U F2 U R' F2 R F'
1422	27-Jun-2012 12:24:13	00:02.82 R' U' F U R2 U R U2 F' U2
1421	27-Jun-2012 12:23:58	00:02.57 F' R' U2 R' F' R' F2 U' R' U'
1420	27-Jun-2012 12:23:46	00:02.31 U' R' F' R2 U R' U F' U
1419	27-Jun-2012 12:23:25	00:01.86 F2 R U' R2 F' R F' R2 F
1418	27-Jun-2012 12:22:07	00:02.78 R U R2 U F2 R' F U R2
1417	27-Jun-2012 12:21:53	00:02.24 R' F2 U R2 U F2 U' F2
1416	27-Jun-2012 12:21:17	00:04.41 U R F R2 U' R F U2 F2 U'
1415	27-Jun-2012 12:21:05	00:02.71 F R F2 R U2 F' R F2 U
1414	27-Jun-2012 12:20:52	00:01.60 F U' F' U F2 R' U'
1413	27-Jun-2012 12:20:34	00:02.93 R2 U R2 U F' U F' U' F2
1412	27-Jun-2012 12:20:21	00:02.91 F' R F' R' F R2 U' F' R' U'
1411	27-Jun-2012 12:20:09	00:04.22 F R U' F' U R2 F' U
1410	27-Jun-2012 12:19:57	00:02.24 F2 R U R2 F' R' U2 F2 R2
1409	27-Jun-2012 12:18:59	00:02.78 F R U2 R F' U' F2 U' F U'
1408	27-Jun-2012 12:18:37	00:03.49 U R' U F2 U F2 R U R U'
1407	27-Jun-2012 12:18:25	00:03.76 F2 R U R' U F' R F
1406	27-Jun-2012 12:18:13	00:03.11 R2 F' U' R F' U2 F' U2 F' U'
1405	27-Jun-2012 12:12:57	00:02.73 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 U R2
1404	27-Jun-2012 12:12:44	00:01.87 U R2 F2 R F' R2
1403	27-Jun-2012 12:12:25	00:03.80 F' U R' U R F' R F' R2
1402	27-Jun-2012 12:12:07	00:03.21 U' R U' F2 U' F2 U F2 U2
1401	27-Jun-2012 12:11:52	00:02.13 F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U2
1400	27-Jun-2012 12:11:38	00:02.63 U' R2 F' R' F2 R U'
1399	27-Jun-2012 12:11:24	00:02.88 F U R2 U' F U F2 U F U2
1398	27-Jun-2012 12:11:10	00:02.73 U2 F R' F R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2
1397	27-Jun-2012 12:10:55	00:04.27 U R' F R' F R' U2 R U'
1396	27-Jun-2012 12:10:34	00:03.91 U' R2 F' R' F' U' R'
1395	27-Jun-2012 12:10:19	00:02.80 U F R F' R F2 R F U2
1394	27-Jun-2012 12:10:05	00:04.35 R F R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U
1393	27-Jun-2012 12:09:47	00:03.37 R2 F R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U'
1392	27-Jun-2012 12:09:35	00:03.02 F2 U' F R' F2 U F' R2 F
1391	27-Jun-2012 12:09:19	00:02.88 R F U F U2 F R' U'
1390	27-Jun-2012 12:09:06	00:02.95 U2 R2 F R F2 R F2 R' U
1389	27-Jun-2012 12:08:53	00:03.28 U' R' U F2 R' F U F R
1388	27-Jun-2012 12:08:39	00:02.38 F2 R' U' R F2 R'
1387	27-Jun-2012 12:07:56	00:04.39 F R' U R2 F2 U R' F' U2
1386	27-Jun-2012 12:07:40	00:02.96 F R F2 R F U2 F' R F2 U2
1385	27-Jun-2012 12:07:30	00:03.12 R2 F' R2 U F2 U R U2 R U'
1384	27-Jun-2012 12:07:15	00:02.64 F' R' U R2 F' R' U2 F R' U2
1383	27-Jun-2012 12:06:46	00:03.59 R U' F R2 F' U2 R F2 R
1382	27-Jun-2012 12:06:36	00:02.38 F R F' R U' F2 R2 U'
1381	27-Jun-2012 12:06:08	00:03.99 U' F2 U' F U' F U' R' F2
1380	27-Jun-2012 12:05:36	00:03.26 R' F2 U2 R2 F' R F2 R
1379	27-Jun-2012 12:05:22	00:02.80 R' F' R2 F R' U2 F R
1378	27-Jun-2012 12:05:10	00:03.66 U' R U2 R F' R' F'
1377	27-Jun-2012 12:04:58	00:02.53 R2 F2 U2 R' U F' U2 F R2
1376	27-Jun-2012 12:04:44	00:02.79 F R2 F' R U' R2 F R F2
1375	27-Jun-2012 12:04:25	00:03.25 U' R' U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U'
1374	27-Jun-2012 12:04:03	00:03.20 R F' R2 F' R U' R F2
1373	27-Jun-2012 12:03:46	00:04.15 U2 F U2 F R U' R2 F2 U'
1372	27-Jun-2012 12:03:29	00:03.08 U2 F' R2 U F' R2 U2 F U'
1371	27-Jun-2012 12:03:08	00:02.32 F2 U R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U'
1370	27-Jun-2012 12:02:56	00:02.63 R F' R F U2 R2 F U' R U'
1369	27-Jun-2012 12:02:37	00:02.80 F2 R U R2 U F R F R U'
1368	27-Jun-2012 12:02:25	00:02.14 F' R2 F U2 F U' F2 R U2
1367	27-Jun-2012 12:02:16	00:01.76 U2 R' U2 R F U2 R' F' U
1366	27-Jun-2012 12:02:01	00:02.49 R F2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U
1365	27-Jun-2012 01:12:31	00:03.17 U R2 F R' F' U2 F U'
1364	27-Jun-2012 01:12:21	00:02.71 R' F2 R F R' U2 F R2 F2 U2
1363	27-Jun-2012 01:12:01	00:04.30 F' U F' U2 F' U2 R F' U
1362	27-Jun-2012 01:11:48	00:03.08 R2 U' R F2 R' F2 R2
1361	27-Jun-2012 01:11:29	00:03.80 U' F2 U' F R' U2 F R F2 U2
1360	27-Jun-2012 01:11:17	00:03.70 F U' R2 U F' R2 F' R2 U'
1359	26-Jun-2012 22:11:08	00:02.69 F U2 R' F U R2 F' U2
1358	26-Jun-2012 22:10:56	00:03.27 F' U R' F U F' U R' U2
1357	26-Jun-2012 22:10:30	00:02.84 F R2 F U R' F2 U2 F' R2 U'
1356	26-Jun-2012 22:10:16	00:04.05 U F U F' R' U F2 U R U'
1355	26-Jun-2012 22:09:54	00:02.68 U2 R' F U R' U R2 U' F R' U'
1354	26-Jun-2012 22:09:35	00:03.04 F2 R2 U2 F R F2 R F2 R'
1353	26-Jun-2012 22:09:24	00:02.76 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R U' R' U'
1352	26-Jun-2012 22:09:10	00:03.37 R U' R2 U2 F U' F2 U2
1351	26-Jun-2012 22:08:56	00:02.40 F' U F U' F2 R' U F' R2
1350	26-Jun-2012 22:08:17	00:02.06 R F U F2 R U2 F'
1349	26-Jun-2012 22:08:07	00:02.29 R U F' U R F2 R F2
1348	26-Jun-2012 22:07:54	00:02.45 R F U' F2 U' R' U' R2 U'
1347	26-Jun-2012 22:07:39	00:03.80 F2 R2 U F U2 R' U R2
1346	26-Jun-2012 22:07:31	00:02.10 U R' F R' U' R2 U' F' U
1345	26-Jun-2012 22:05:38	00:02.19 U R F2 U2 R F R2 U' R
1344	26-Jun-2012 22:05:22	00:02.20 F U' F' R' F2 U R' U' R2
1343	26-Jun-2012 22:04:30	00:02.92 F' U F' R' F U2 R' F'
1342	26-Jun-2012 22:02:50	00:02.67 U F U F' U2 R F'
1341	26-Jun-2012 22:02:37	00:03.58 U2 R U F R2 U' F R U'
1340	26-Jun-2012 22:02:14	00:03.56 R2 F2 U' R' U F2 U2 R'
1339	26-Jun-2012 22:02:04	00:02.40 U' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' R U'
1338	26-Jun-2012 22:01:53	00:02.69 R F U' R U F2 R' U R2 U'
1337	26-Jun-2012 22:01:43	00:02.04 U F2 R' F R' F2 R2 F' R'
1336	26-Jun-2012 22:01:29	00:03.79 F2 U F2 U F U2 F U R
1335	26-Jun-2012 22:01:17	00:03.62 U2 F2 U F2 U R F2 U F2
1334	26-Jun-2012 22:01:05	00:03.41 U2 F' R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R'
1333	26-Jun-2012 22:00:48	00:04.60 U' F R' U' F R2 F2 U' R'
1332	26-Jun-2012 22:00:13	00:03.00 R2 U F R2 F R F2 R2 U2
1331	26-Jun-2012 22:00:00	00:03.20 F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U R2 F U'
1330	26-Jun-2012 21:59:49	00:02.04 R U2 R2 F R' F' R U2 F2 U'
1329	26-Jun-2012 21:59:36	00:02.32 R U' R' F' R F2 U R2
1328	26-Jun-2012 21:59:17	00:04.51 R2 F' U2 R U' F' U' F U'
1327	26-Jun-2012 21:59:04	00:03.23 F2 R' F' U' R U2 F' U F
1326	26-Jun-2012 21:58:51	00:02.44 F' R F U R2 F' U F R2 U'
1325	26-Jun-2012 21:58:40	00:02.17 U F2 U' F R' F U R' U
1324	26-Jun-2012 21:58:29	00:02.67 R' F2 R F' U2 R' U' R' F'
1323	26-Jun-2012 21:58:09	00:03.78 U R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U'
1322	26-Jun-2012 21:57:54	00:02.00 U' R2 U' F R' U2 F2 R2 U'
1321	26-Jun-2012 21:57:35	00:02.68 U2 R' U F' U2 F2 R F' R'
1320	26-Jun-2012 21:57:14	00:04.36 U2 F2 R U' R' U2 R2
1319	26-Jun-2012 21:56:58	00:03.16 U2 R' F' R F2 R U2 R U' R'
1318	26-Jun-2012 21:56:47	00:02.70 R F' R' F2 U2 R' F R2 U'
1317	26-Jun-2012 21:56:36	00:02.91 F' R U2 F2 R U F' R' U'
1316	26-Jun-2012 21:56:04	00:04.44 R F2 R F' R' U2 R' F R2 U'
1315	26-Jun-2012 21:55:45	00:03.16 R F' R F' U2 R U2 F'
1314	26-Jun-2012 21:55:32	00:03.62 R2 F U R2 U' R F U2 R2 U'
1313	26-Jun-2012 21:55:10	00:02.47 F' U' F U2 F2 U' R F2 U
1312	26-Jun-2012 21:54:59	00:02.89 F U' R F U' R2 F' U'
1311	26-Jun-2012 21:54:45	00:03.59 F2 U F2 R U R U2 F' U
1310	26-Jun-2012 21:54:33	00:02.00 R' F U2 F R' U R' U R U'
1309	26-Jun-2012 21:54:18	00:02.56 R' U2 R' U' F2 U' R U' R' U2
1308	26-Jun-2012 21:53:59	00:02.36 U' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' U2 R'
1307	26-Jun-2012 21:53:49	00:02.69 U R2 F2 U' R U2 F2 R2
1306	26-Jun-2012 21:53:27	00:02.80 F2 U F R' F R2 F'
1305	26-Jun-2012 21:53:12	00:02.42 F R U' R F U' F R2
1304	26-Jun-2012 21:53:02	00:02.71 F2 U' R U2 R' F' R2 F
1303	26-Jun-2012 21:52:51	00:02.11 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2
1302	26-Jun-2012 21:52:32	00:02.72 U' F' R' U R2 F' R F' U2
1301	26-Jun-2012 21:52:14	00:03.19 U F' R' U2 F U2 F U' F
1300	26-Jun-2012 21:52:00	00:02.51 F2 U2 R F' R F' R2 U
1299	26-Jun-2012 21:51:48	00:03.19 F U2 F R F2 R' F2 U F U2
1298	26-Jun-2012 21:51:37	00:02.41 R F R2 F' U2 R F2 R' F2 U'
1297	26-Jun-2012 21:51:17	00:03.96 R U F' U R U2 F' R F2
1296	26-Jun-2012 21:51:04	00:03.37 F2 U' R U2 R' F' R2 U2 R'
1295	26-Jun-2012 21:50:50	00:04.32 F2 U2 R2 U R' F2 R F' R' U2
1294	26-Jun-2012 21:50:39	00:03.28 R U' F R2 U2 F R' U
1293	26-Jun-2012 21:50:04	00:03.89 U F U2 R U R2 U F2 U'
1292	26-Jun-2012 21:49:52	00:02.40 F U' R' U' R' F2 U R2 U'
1291	26-Jun-2012 21:49:26	00:03.69 U' R' U2 R' F R2 U2 F R'
1290	26-Jun-2012 21:48:56	00:02.72 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2
1289	26-Jun-2012 21:48:41	00:03.93 R' F2 U2 F R' F U2 F R' U'
1288	26-Jun-2012 21:48:30	00:02.38 U' F2 R' U R F' R2 F' R2
1287	26-Jun-2012 21:47:53	00:01.89 R F2 U R' U R' F U F2
1286	26-Jun-2012 21:47:32	00:02.90 R2 F2 U' R U' R' U F2 U
1285	26-Jun-2012 21:47:21	00:02.08 F2 R2 U R' U F2 U' F2 R' U'
1284	26-Jun-2012 21:47:12	00:02.87 F R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U2 R U'
1283	26-Jun-2012 21:47:01	00:02.82 U2 F U' R U' F2 U R2
1282	26-Jun-2012 21:46:46	00:02.07 F' U R' F' R2 F U2 R'
1281	26-Jun-2012 21:45:22	00:01.51 U F' R F' U2 F' R U
1280	26-Jun-2012 21:44:54	00:03.84 F U F U2 R' F U F' U2
1279	26-Jun-2012 21:44:19	00:02.07 U' F' U R' U R F2 U' F2 U'
1278	26-Jun-2012 21:43:39	00:02.82 F' U R' F' R2 F' R' F' U2
1277	26-Jun-2012 21:43:03	00:03.52 U' F' U F2 U' F2 U2 F'
1276	26-Jun-2012 21:42:53	00:02.21 U F' U F R' U F' R2
1275	26-Jun-2012 21:42:12	00:04.52 R' F' U F' R2 F' R2 F2 U
1274	26-Jun-2012 21:42:02	00:03.88 F2 U F' U F R2 U' F'
1273	26-Jun-2012 21:41:50	00:03.48 R2 F R' F R2 U' F' R' U2
1272	26-Jun-2012 21:41:36	00:02.67 F' R F2 R' F U2 R' F
1271	26-Jun-2012 21:41:18	00:03.47 U F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2
1270	26-Jun-2012 21:41:04	00:03.28 F' R' U F2 R' F' R2 F2 U'
1269	26-Jun-2012 21:40:45	00:03.58 F' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R F' U'
1268	26-Jun-2012 21:40:25	00:03.51 F2 U R U R2 F' R U2 R2
1267	26-Jun-2012 21:40:09	00:01.88 U F U R' F R2 U' R U'
1266	26-Jun-2012 21:39:57	00:03.05 R2 F2 U R' F U2 R' F' U'
1265	26-Jun-2012 21:39:46	00:02.37 U2 R' F R' F R F' U2 R' U'
1264	26-Jun-2012 21:39:35	00:02.36 U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R' U2 R'
1263	26-Jun-2012 21:39:18	00:03.60 R' U' F' U' F R2 U' R2 U
1262	26-Jun-2012 21:39:05	00:03.49 U' F R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
1261	26-Jun-2012 21:38:50	00:03.59 F' R2 U F U' R U2 F' U R2
1260	26-Jun-2012 21:38:34	00:02.69 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F' U
1259	26-Jun-2012 21:38:18	00:03.54 F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F R U'
1258	26-Jun-2012 21:38:06	00:02.59 F2 U' F2 U F2 R U' F2 U R'
1257	26-Jun-2012 21:37:50	00:03.63 U' F2 R' U2 R' U F2 R2
1256	26-Jun-2012 21:37:39	00:02.40 R U F2 U F2 U F R2 U'
1255	26-Jun-2012 21:37:00	00:02.78 R2 U2 F U2 F R' F U
1254	26-Jun-2012 21:36:42	00:02.88 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F R' U'
1253	26-Jun-2012 21:36:27	00:03.38 R2 F2 R' F R F' U2 F R2 U2
1252	26-Jun-2012 21:36:13	00:03.44 F U F U' R' U' R F2 U'
1251	26-Jun-2012 21:35:53	00:03.18 U F' R F U2 R2 F' R U2
1250	26-Jun-2012 21:35:36	00:03.73 U' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F' U
1249	26-Jun-2012 21:35:20	00:03.32 F2 R2 U2 F U F2 U F2
1248	26-Jun-2012 21:35:02	00:03.06 F' U2 F' R U' R U R2
1247	26-Jun-2012 21:34:46	00:03.62 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F U' F2 U
1246	26-Jun-2012 21:34:31	00:01.80 R U' F U R2 F' U2 F' U
1245	26-Jun-2012 21:34:12	00:02.50 U2 F R F' R2 F R F' R2
1244	26-Jun-2012 21:09:33	00:03.87 F R2 F R U2 F2 R' U'
1243	26-Jun-2012 21:08:53	00:02.63 F R U2 R' U' R U R' U'
1242	26-Jun-2012 21:08:42	00:03.20 F2 R' F2 R U2 F R2 U'
1241	26-Jun-2012 21:08:27	00:04.09 F2 R2 F R' F R' U2 R2 U'
1240	26-Jun-2012 21:07:53	00:02.98 R U' F' U F' R U2 F2
1239	26-Jun-2012 21:07:44	00:01.92 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R F'
1238	26-Jun-2012 21:07:31	00:02.86 F' U R U' F2 R2 F' U2 F'
1237	26-Jun-2012 21:07:08	00:02.56 R2 F U F' U F2 U' R2 U'
1236	26-Jun-2012 21:06:52	00:03.17 R F2 U2 R' U' F R2 U' R2
1235	26-Jun-2012 21:06:42	00:02.52 U' F R2 F' U2 R F' U2 F2
1234	26-Jun-2012 21:06:32	00:03.10 F2 U R2 F R' U2 F2 R'
1233	26-Jun-2012 21:06:16	00:03.40 U F' R2 U2 R' F R' U'
1232	26-Jun-2012 21:06:02	00:02.57 F2 U' R2 U2 F U' R F'
1231	26-Jun-2012 21:05:51	00:02.59 F R' F' R2 F U2 R'
1230	26-Jun-2012 21:05:40	00:03.98 U' R' F' U R' U2 F2 U' R'
1229	26-Jun-2012 21:05:26	00:03.48 F2 U R F' U F' R U2 F2 U'
1228	26-Jun-2012 21:05:00	00:03.72 R2 U R' U' F U' R' U'
1227	26-Jun-2012 21:04:49	00:04.93 U2 R2 F' R F' R F' U
1226	26-Jun-2012 21:04:35	00:02.98 R F R' U F' U' R' F2 U'
1225	26-Jun-2012 21:02:14	00:03.28 F' U2 R2 F U R2 F U'
1224	26-Jun-2012 21:02:02	00:02.67 F U2 R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R' U2
1223	26-Jun-2012 21:01:50	00:02.98 F R U2 R U' R2 F2 U' F
1222	26-Jun-2012 21:01:38	00:03.94 F2 R U' F2 R F' R2 U' R' U2
1221	26-Jun-2012 21:01:26	00:02.38 U' F' R2 U2 R' U2 R F R'
1220	26-Jun-2012 21:01:04	00:02.89 U' F R' F2 U' F2 U' F R2 F'
1219	26-Jun-2012 21:00:47	00:04.83 F U F' U F' R2 U R' U'
1218	26-Jun-2012 21:00:27	00:04.18 R F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 U F'
1217	26-Jun-2012 21:00:06	00:03.63 U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' F'
1216	26-Jun-2012 20:59:50	00:03.31 F R2 F R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2
1215	26-Jun-2012 20:59:36	00:02.73 F U R F2 U R' F' R' U2
1214	26-Jun-2012 20:59:15	00:02.42 F U R' U2 R2 F R' U' F U
1213	26-Jun-2012 20:58:59	00:02.92 U' F2 U' F2 R F U R2
1212	26-Jun-2012 20:58:38	00:02.75 R' F' R' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U2
1211	26-Jun-2012 20:58:21	00:03.53 F2 R U' R2 U2 F' U' F U'
1210	26-Jun-2012 20:58:02	00:02.68 U F' U F U F2 R' F2 R' U'
1209	26-Jun-2012 20:57:44	00:02.46 R' F U' F' R F' U' R2 U
1208	26-Jun-2012 20:57:25	00:04.39 U R U2 R F' U' F R2 U2
1207	26-Jun-2012 20:57:07	00:02.95 F' U2 F U2 F U' R' U2 R2
1206	26-Jun-2012 20:56:47	00:02.36 U' F2 U2 F' R2 F U F' R
1205	26-Jun-2012 20:56:19	00:04.67 F R' U' R F' R U' R'
1204	26-Jun-2012 20:56:08	00:03.81 U' F2 U' F U' F U' R'
1203	26-Jun-2012 20:55:49	00:04.05 F2 U F U2 F2 R2 U' F' U
1202	26-Jun-2012 20:55:34	00:02.22 U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U F'
1201	26-Jun-2012 20:55:14	00:03.62 F2 U' F U' F' U R2 F
1200	26-Jun-2012 20:54:56	00:01.76 U' F' U' R F' R2 F' R2 F U'
1199	26-Jun-2012 20:54:35	00:03.78 F U2 F R' F' U R' U R2
1198	26-Jun-2012 20:54:18	00:02.87 F2 U F' U2 F U2 R' U F2 R'
1197	26-Jun-2012 20:54:01	00:02.78 R U R2 F2 R' F U R' F' U'
1196	26-Jun-2012 20:53:48	00:02.58 R U2 F' U2 F U' F U F' U2
1195	26-Jun-2012 20:53:28	00:04.01 R U F U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U'
1194	26-Jun-2012 20:52:45	00:04.15 F2 R2 U' F R2 F2 U R' F' U'
1193	26-Jun-2012 20:52:29	00:03.16 U' R2 U R' F U2 F' R F'
1192	26-Jun-2012 20:52:16	00:02.22 F2 R U F2 U R' U2 R U
1191	26-Jun-2012 20:52:02	00:02.41 U2 F' U F' R2 U2 F' U' R U2
1190	26-Jun-2012 20:51:43	00:03.68 U' R2 F U R2 U R' U R'
1189	26-Jun-2012 20:51:31	00:03.00 U' F R2 F R' U2 F R2 F'
1188	26-Jun-2012 20:51:18	00:02.59 F' U' F R' U2 R F' R U2
1187	26-Jun-2012 20:51:07	00:02.58 F' R' U F2 U' R U R F2
1186	26-Jun-2012 20:50:49	00:03.10 F2 U F' R' F' R' U' R
1185	26-Jun-2012 20:50:34	00:04.85 F' R' F R' F R2 F U R2
1184	26-Jun-2012 20:50:20	00:03.09 F2 U2 R' F U2 F U
1183	26-Jun-2012 20:50:03	00:01.96 F' U2 R U R U2 F' R' U'
1182	26-Jun-2012 20:49:51	00:04.06 U F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U'
1181	26-Jun-2012 20:49:33	00:03.34 U2 F R U' F R' U
1180	26-Jun-2012 20:49:23	00:03.42 U R2 F2 R F' R2 U F'
1179	26-Jun-2012 20:49:06	00:03.40 R' F2 R' F' U2 R U2 R' F2
1178	26-Jun-2012 20:46:38	00:02.52 F' R2 U R' F R U' R' U
1177	26-Jun-2012 20:46:28	00:03.09 F' U R U' R F' U F
1176	26-Jun-2012 20:46:15	00:02.65 R' F R2 U R' U' R2 U'
1175	26-Jun-2012 20:45:57	00:02.74 F U2 R2 F' R U R' F2 R'
1174	26-Jun-2012 20:45:38	00:04.14 F U2 F2 R' F' R2 F R' U'
1173	26-Jun-2012 20:45:18	00:03.02 R' F' R' F' U2 R U'
1172	26-Jun-2012 20:45:05	00:03.01 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' F2 R U'
1171	26-Jun-2012 20:44:49	00:04.54 R2 U R' U2 F' U2 F R' F2
1170	26-Jun-2012 20:44:35	00:03.17 R2 U' F R2 F' U R F' R2 U2
1169	26-Jun-2012 20:44:21	00:01.92 F R U2 F2 U' R' F U' R U'
1168	26-Jun-2012 20:43:59	00:04.72 R F U' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
1167	26-Jun-2012 20:43:24	00:02.35 F2 R F U2 F2 U' F'
1166	26-Jun-2012 20:43:14	00:04.04 F R F' U2 R2 F R U' R
1165	26-Jun-2012 20:42:52	00:03.24 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' R U' R2
1164	26-Jun-2012 20:42:41	00:04.43 U' F R2 F' U F' R2 U2
1163	26-Jun-2012 20:42:23	00:03.73 R2 F2 U' R F2 U2 R U2
1162	26-Jun-2012 20:42:12	00:02.54 U' R2 F R' F R F'
1161	26-Jun-2012 20:41:55	00:03.66 F R' F U' R' U F2 U F2 U'
1160	26-Jun-2012 20:41:36	00:03.18 R2 U' F2 U2 R U' R U
1159	26-Jun-2012 20:41:18	00:02.67 F R F U F U' R F' U
1158	26-Jun-2012 20:41:01	00:02.64 F R2 U2 R' U' R U F'
1157	26-Jun-2012 20:40:47	00:03.72 F' U R' F' R F2 U' R' U
1156	26-Jun-2012 20:40:14	00:03.28 R' U' F' R2 F' R2 U F2
1155	26-Jun-2012 20:39:16	00:01.72 U' F' U R' U2 R U' F' U
1154	26-Jun-2012 20:38:58	00:03.24 R' F U2 R2 F R' U F R' U'
1153	26-Jun-2012 20:38:42	00:03.84 U F' U' R U2 F' U R U2
1152	26-Jun-2012 20:38:25	00:01.49 U R F R2 U' R F' U2 R' U'
1151	26-Jun-2012 20:38:07	00:03.63 F2 R' F R F' U R' U F2 U'
1150	26-Jun-2012 20:37:51	00:01.84 U R2 F' U' F R' U R2 U2
1149	26-Jun-2012 20:37:30	00:03.13 U' R2 F R' U F2 R' F' R'
1148	26-Jun-2012 20:37:12	00:05.18 R' F R' F U R' U2 R
1147	26-Jun-2012 20:36:56	00:02.44 R U2 R' F U' R2 F U
1146	26-Jun-2012 20:36:47	00:01.87 F R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U2
1145	26-Jun-2012 20:36:35	00:02.80 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' R U2 R'
1144	26-Jun-2012 20:36:23	00:04.62 R' U' R2 F U F2 U F' R'
1143	26-Jun-2012 20:36:01	00:04.78 F' R F2 R' U2 F U2 R' U'
1142	26-Jun-2012 20:35:49	00:04.54 F U' R U2 F2 R' F R2 U2
1141	26-Jun-2012 20:35:39	00:02.69 R U' F2 U' F' R2 F2 U R'
1140	26-Jun-2012 20:35:27	00:02.95 F2 U' R U F' R2 F' U R'
1139	26-Jun-2012 20:35:17	00:02.39 U2 R2 U F2 R F U' R U2
1138	26-Jun-2012 20:34:58	00:03.87 U F' R F' R F2 U' F' R
1137	26-Jun-2012 20:34:38	00:03.08 F' U' F U2 F R2 F R'
1136	26-Jun-2012 20:34:21	00:02.62 R' U' R' U' F' U' F2 U'
1135	26-Jun-2012 20:34:02	00:04.38 U' R F' R U2 R' U F' U
1134	26-Jun-2012 20:33:41	00:03.94 F2 U F' R' F U' F2 R F'
1133	26-Jun-2012 20:33:29	00:03.21 F U2 F U R2 U R' U' R
1132	26-Jun-2012 20:33:20	00:02.80 R' U F2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
1131	26-Jun-2012 20:33:05	00:03.11 F R F2 R F' R F2 U2
1130	26-Jun-2012 20:32:50	00:02.70 F' U' R U2 F2 U' F R U'
1129	26-Jun-2012 20:32:40	00:02.28 U2 F2 R U F' R U' F2 U
1128	26-Jun-2012 20:32:26	00:03.34 R U2 F' U R F' R2 U'
1127	26-Jun-2012 20:32:11	00:03.77 F U' R F2 U F' U'
1126	26-Jun-2012 20:32:01	00:02.95 F2 R' F2 U' R U2 R2 F U'
1125	26-Jun-2012 20:31:52	00:02.60 U2 R U2 R F R' U'
1124	26-Jun-2012 20:31:23	00:02.40 U R2 U' F2 U' R' U R U2
1123	26-Jun-2012 20:31:03	00:03.46 F' U' R U' R U2 R' U F
1122	26-Jun-2012 20:30:53	00:03.98 F U F2 U R2 U R U' R2
1121	26-Jun-2012 20:30:40	00:03.11 U' R2 F R' F U' F U F2 U'
1120	26-Jun-2012 20:29:56	00:02.41 R2 U' F R U2 F2 U' R' U'
1119	26-Jun-2012 20:29:38	00:01.84 F' R' U2 F R' U2 R U'
1118	26-Jun-2012 20:29:27	00:03.40 F' U R2 U' F R2 U' F
1117	26-Jun-2012 20:29:18	00:02.18 F2 R' U F' R2 U R F U
1116	26-Jun-2012 20:29:07	00:03.92 F R' U F' U2 F U R2 U'
1115	23-Jun-2012 00:27:11	00:01.79 F2 R2 F' U R' U2 F U2 F U'
1114	23-Jun-2012 00:26:59	00:02.76 F2 U R2 F' U R F' U2 F' U'
1113	23-Jun-2012 00:26:46	00:02.75 R2 U2 F' R F' U' R2 U
1112	23-Jun-2012 00:26:15	00:03.61 F2 U F2 R U2 R F' U R2 U'
1111	23-Jun-2012 00:26:05	00:03.08 U R' U2 R2 U' F' R F' U
1110	23-Jun-2012 00:25:43	00:00.86 F' R2 U2 R
1109	23-Jun-2012 00:25:21	00:05.41 F' R U2 R U' R2 F2 U2
1108	23-Jun-2012 00:25:02	00:02.30 R2 F2 R' U R2 F U2 F'
1107	23-Jun-2012 00:24:50	00:02.89 R' U' F2 U F2 R' U F2
1106	23-Jun-2012 00:24:33	00:04.44 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' F R2 F' U'
1105	23-Jun-2012 00:24:19	00:03.03 U2 R U2 F' R U F2 R' U' R2
1104	23-Jun-2012 00:23:48	00:02.37 U' R2 U2 F' R' U' R F' R'
1103	23-Jun-2012 00:23:32	00:02.52 R U2 R' U F R2 U'
1102	21-Jun-2012 17:01:19	00:01.60 U F' R' F2 R F2 R F' U'
1101	21-Jun-2012 17:01:08	00:03.24 U2 F U' F R' F R' U
1100	21-Jun-2012 17:00:55	00:02.86 U' F U' F' U' R F2 U R'
1099	21-Jun-2012 17:00:34	00:04.18 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U F R2
1098	21-Jun-2012 17:00:18	00:01.80 U R2 F' R' U' R2 F R F2 U'
1097	21-Jun-2012 17:00:05	00:03.00 U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 R F R' U
1096	21-Jun-2012 16:59:51	00:04.08 R2 F2 R' F' R F2 U' R U'
1095	21-Jun-2012 16:59:39	00:04.67 F2 R2 F' R U' R2 F2 R'
1094	21-Jun-2012 16:59:27	00:03.25 U2 R2 U' R U' F U' R F2 U'
1093	21-Jun-2012 16:59:16	00:02.93 U' F R' F2 R U' R2 F U2
1092	21-Jun-2012 16:58:47	00:02.51 F R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U R
1091	21-Jun-2012 16:58:33	00:02.59 F R2 F2 R' U' F2 R
1090	21-Jun-2012 16:58:21	00:03.06 F R' F' U2 F U' R2 F2
1089	21-Jun-2012 16:58:10	00:03.54 U2 F' U2 R F R2 F R'
1088	21-Jun-2012 16:57:51	00:04.07 U' F R U2 R2 F' R' F2
1087	21-Jun-2012 16:57:37	00:03.51 R2 U F2 R U' F U' F R2
1086	21-Jun-2012 16:57:21	00:03.18 U F U R' U' F R' U2 R' U'
1085	21-Jun-2012 16:57:05	00:03.13 F' U2 R F' R2 F U'
1084	21-Jun-2012 16:56:49	00:03.37 R' U2 R F2 U' F' U' R2 U'
1083	21-Jun-2012 16:56:28	00:02.52 R' U R U' R U2 F' U R
1082	21-Jun-2012 16:56:13	00:02.91 U F' R2 F R2 F2 R' U' F2
1081	21-Jun-2012 16:56:02	00:02.04 R2 F' R U F2 R' U2 R'
1080	21-Jun-2012 16:55:48	00:01.18 U2 F2 U F2 R' F R2 U' R2 U'
1079	21-Jun-2012 16:55:06	00:03.16 F U F2 R U' F2 U' F'
1078	21-Jun-2012 16:54:53	00:03.59 F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R' F'
1077	21-Jun-2012 16:54:41	00:03.26 F U2 F' R2 F R' F' R'
1076	21-Jun-2012 16:54:30	00:03.20 F R' U F U2 R' F' R2 U2
1075	21-Jun-2012 16:52:37	00:03.37 U' R' U R' U R2 F2 U'
1074	21-Jun-2012 16:52:07	00:02.34 R2 U' R U R' F2 U2 F'
1073	21-Jun-2012 16:51:56	00:03.32 U2 R F' U F' U R2 U2 F2
1072	21-Jun-2012 16:51:44	00:03.40 R U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U2
1071	21-Jun-2012 16:51:30	00:02.55 F2 R F' R' U' R F' U2 R2
1070	21-Jun-2012 16:51:20	00:02.95 U' R F' U' R' U2 R' F' U'
1069	21-Jun-2012 16:51:07	00:04.07 U R U' R U2 R' F U2 R' U'
1068	21-Jun-2012 16:50:49	00:03.37 F2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' R' F2
1067	21-Jun-2012 16:50:35	00:04.74 F2 R F2 U' R' U' F U R U'
1066	21-Jun-2012 16:50:19	00:03.52 F R2 F' R U2 F' U' R U'
1065	21-Jun-2012 16:50:08	00:02.68 U2 R' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 R
1064	21-Jun-2012 16:49:56	00:04.34 F R2 U F' U R2 F' U
1063	21-Jun-2012 16:49:44	00:02.97 F' U F2 U F R U2 R U
1062	21-Jun-2012 16:49:22	00:02.56 R' F2 R F2 R F' U2 F2 U'
1061	21-Jun-2012 16:49:05	00:04.22 R F' U' R2 F U' F' R2 F2
1060	21-Jun-2012 16:48:52	00:03.51 U F' R U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 U'
1059	21-Jun-2012 16:48:38	00:04.04 U F' R2 F U2 R U' R F2
1058	21-Jun-2012 16:48:18	00:03.89 U2 F U' F' U' R F R2 U'
1057	21-Jun-2012 16:48:03	00:04.91 U R U' F R' F U R2 F' U'
1056	21-Jun-2012 16:47:46	00:03.21 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F' U2
1055	21-Jun-2012 16:47:35	00:02.32 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U' F2 U
1054	21-Jun-2012 16:47:17	00:03.56 R U2 F U' R2 U2 R'
1053	21-Jun-2012 16:47:03	00:02.30 U2 R' F' R U' R F2 U' R'
1052	21-Jun-2012 16:46:53	00:02.99 R U' R U' F2 U' F' U R'
1051	21-Jun-2012 16:46:39	00:03.16 F' U F2 R F2 R2 U'
1050	21-Jun-2012 16:46:27	00:04.52 R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 F' R2
1049	21-Jun-2012 16:46:12	00:03.79 U R' F' U F' R' U F2 U'
1048	21-Jun-2012 16:45:57	00:04.35 R2 F2 R' U R' F2 R' F' R2
1047	21-Jun-2012 16:45:44	00:01.75 R2 U2 F' U' R' F U' R U
1046	21-Jun-2012 16:45:29	00:03.69 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
1045	21-Jun-2012 16:45:11	00:05.80 R U2 R' F2 U F R2 F
1044	21-Jun-2012 16:44:56	00:01.92 U F R' F R U' R U'
1043	21-Jun-2012 16:44:38	00:03.51 R' U R' F2 R F2 R U
1042	21-Jun-2012 16:44:25	00:02.62 U2 F2 U' F U2 R2 F U' R'
1041	21-Jun-2012 16:44:12	00:03.89 U F' U' F' R U R2 U R2 U'
1040	21-Jun-2012 16:43:54	00:03.06 F' U2 F U' F2 R' F2 R U2
1039	21-Jun-2012 16:43:38	00:03.16 F2 U2 R F R2 U' R F U2
1038	21-Jun-2012 16:43:04	00:02.60 R U R F' U F R' F R'
1037	21-Jun-2012 16:42:50	00:04.68 U2 R2 U F' R F2 U' F' R2 U'
1036	21-Jun-2012 16:42:35	00:02.20 F' R' U' F R F' U2 R' U'
1035	21-Jun-2012 16:42:21	00:02.60 F2 U2 R U' F R' F' R' U
1034	21-Jun-2012 16:42:06	00:04.83 U' R' U F2 U F2 R2 U R U2
1033	21-Jun-2012 16:41:53	00:03.89 U' F2 R2 F R' U' F U'
1032	21-Jun-2012 16:41:40	00:02.24 F R2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U'
1031	21-Jun-2012 16:41:30	00:02.27 F U' R F R' U F' U F' U'
1030	21-Jun-2012 16:41:14	00:02.52 U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F' U R2
1029	21-Jun-2012 16:41:00	00:02.48 F R2 U' R F2 R U2
1028	21-Jun-2012 16:40:41	00:02.53 U' R' U F' U' R F U'
1027	21-Jun-2012 16:40:29	00:03.33 F R F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 U'
1026	21-Jun-2012 16:40:17	00:02.96 R2 F' U R2 F R' F' R U'
1025	21-Jun-2012 16:40:06	00:03.01 R2 F2 U2 F R' F U2 R2 U'
1024	21-Jun-2012 16:39:56	00:02.09 R F' U' F2 R U F' R2
1023	21-Jun-2012 16:39:41	00:02.73 F2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U' F'
1022	21-Jun-2012 16:39:28	00:03.59 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' R U R2
1021	21-Jun-2012 16:39:11	00:03.22 U' F' R' U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U2
1020	21-Jun-2012 16:38:59	00:02.19 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2
1019	21-Jun-2012 16:38:40	00:04.31 U2 F' R2 F R F2 U' F U'
1018	21-Jun-2012 16:38:24	00:04.17 F2 R' U R2 U2 F2 U' R' F
1017	21-Jun-2012 16:38:10	00:03.64 R' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 F U'
1016	21-Jun-2012 16:37:56	00:03.42 F R U' R' F U F' U R'
1015	21-Jun-2012 16:37:43	00:02.65 F U' R2 F U' R2 U2
1014	21-Jun-2012 16:37:30	00:02.79 F R' U' F2 U' F U'
1013	21-Jun-2012 16:36:43	00:03.21 R U F2 R' U F U2 R' U
1012	21-Jun-2012 16:36:30	00:02.85 U' F' U R2 F R' F2 R2 U'
1011	21-Jun-2012 16:36:20	00:03.84 F2 U2 F U' F' U R F' R2
1010	21-Jun-2012 16:35:46	00:03.60 U R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U'
1009	21-Jun-2012 16:35:30	00:02.73 R F R2 F' U F R' U2 R' U2
1008	21-Jun-2012 16:35:17	00:02.42 F' R' U F2 U' R2 F U R'
1007	21-Jun-2012 16:35:02	00:03.81 R2 U' F2 U2 F' U R' F' R
1006	21-Jun-2012 16:34:52	00:03.35 U2 R F U' F U F' U2 R2
1005	21-Jun-2012 16:34:35	00:03.96 F R U R' U R' F' U R' U'
1004	21-Jun-2012 16:34:22	00:03.73 R F2 R U F' R U' F R2
1003	21-Jun-2012 16:34:05	00:03.63 F' U' F' U2 F' U' R2 U R U2
1002	21-Jun-2012 16:33:52	00:02.55 F' R F2 U F' U2 F'
1001	21-Jun-2012 16:33:38	00:03.47 F' R U' R' U' F2 R U' R'
1000	21-Jun-2012 16:33:22	00:03.52 F U R2 F' U F' R2 U R
999	21-Jun-2012 16:32:28	00:02.65 U' F U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U2
998	20-Jun-2012 23:31:46	00:02.08 R' U F U2 F' U R' F U
997	20-Jun-2012 23:31:31	00:03.28 R U F' U2 R U2 R2 U' R'
996	20-Jun-2012 23:31:18	00:02.53 F' R' F' R2 U R' F2 R'
995	20-Jun-2012 23:30:47	00:02.83 F' R2 U' R' U' F R2 U2 F2
994	20-Jun-2012 23:30:34	00:04.83 U' F2 U' R F2 U' F2 U F'
993	20-Jun-2012 23:30:20	00:03.12 U' F' R U F' U F2 R' F' U'
992	20-Jun-2012 23:30:08	00:03.80 U2 F U F2 R U R U2 F2
991	20-Jun-2012 23:29:58	00:03.01 R' U2 F2 R U R2 U F2 U
990	20-Jun-2012 23:29:46	00:03.57 F R' F2 U F2 U' R2 U
989	20-Jun-2012 23:29:32	00:03.98 F2 R' U2 F R2 F' R F R'
988	20-Jun-2012 23:29:21	00:02.70 F2 U' F2 R F U' R U2 R2
987	20-Jun-2012 23:29:03	00:02.79 R' U2 R F' R U' R2 U
986	20-Jun-2012 23:28:53	00:01.88 U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R2 U'
985	20-Jun-2012 23:27:54	00:03.93 R2 U F' R2 F' R' U R' F' U
984	20-Jun-2012 23:27:39	00:01.61 R U' R2 U' R F' R
983	20-Jun-2012 23:27:21	00:03.92 R F' R F2 U' R F' R' F'
982	20-Jun-2012 23:27:03	00:02.35 U R2 F2 R' U R' F2 R' F
981	20-Jun-2012 23:26:49	00:03.60 R F2 R F2 R' F R F2 U2
980	20-Jun-2012 23:26:34	00:04.36 F' U R2 F' R' F R F'
979	20-Jun-2012 23:26:19	00:04.66 U' F2 R F2 R' F' U2 R U2
978	20-Jun-2012 23:26:01	00:02.28 F2 U R F' U2 R2 U' F'
977	20-Jun-2012 23:25:42	00:03.60 F R' U F2 R2 U' R' F'
976	20-Jun-2012 23:25:25	00:04.82 U' F' U2 R F R' U2 F U'
975	20-Jun-2012 23:25:09	00:04.16 F U2 F R F2 U' R2 U F2 R'
974	20-Jun-2012 23:24:47	00:03.26 R2 F2 U R' U2 F R' U' F'
973	20-Jun-2012 23:24:13	00:03.04 F2 U' F R2 F2 R' F2
972	20-Jun-2012 23:24:00	00:04.20 U F2 R F' R U2 R2 F'
971	20-Jun-2012 23:23:49	00:03.83 U' F R' U F' R F2 U2
970	20-Jun-2012 23:23:36	00:03.36 U' F R2 U' F2 U' R
969	20-Jun-2012 23:23:12	00:02.85 U F' R' F R F' U R U2
968	20-Jun-2012 23:22:59	00:04.64 U F' R F U' R2 F R2 F U'
967	20-Jun-2012 23:22:42	00:03.17 R' F' U F2 U' R2 U F'
966	20-Jun-2012 23:22:22	00:04.06 U2 F R' F' R F2 R' U2 R'
965	20-Jun-2012 23:22:07	00:02.33 F2 R F' R U R' U2 R2
964	20-Jun-2012 23:21:46	00:03.66 U2 F' U R' F2 U' R2 U'
963	20-Jun-2012 23:21:32	00:02.74 R' U F2 U R2 F U R F2 U2
962	20-Jun-2012 23:21:18	00:05.16 R' F R2 F' R U2 R F' U
961	20-Jun-2012 23:21:08	00:02.96 R' F2 R F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
960	20-Jun-2012 23:20:55	00:03.60 U R U2 R F2 U' R F U2
959	20-Jun-2012 23:20:43	00:01.96 U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U R2
958	20-Jun-2012 23:20:32	00:03.62 F' R F2 U' F' U R2 F2
957	20-Jun-2012 23:20:18	00:02.04 R U' F R' U2 F U' F2 R'
956	20-Jun-2012 23:20:01	00:02.91 U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U'
955	20-Jun-2012 23:19:42	00:05.16 F' R U' R2 F' U2 F' R2
954	20-Jun-2012 23:19:26	00:02.65 R2 U R2 F' R' U F U R'
953	20-Jun-2012 23:19:08	00:03.65 R U' R' U F R' U2 F' U2
952	20-Jun-2012 23:18:56	00:03.02 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' U' F' U'
951	20-Jun-2012 23:18:38	00:03.05 R F R' U R2 U R2 F' R'
950	20-Jun-2012 23:18:21	00:03.95 F R2 F U2 F' U R F' U2
949	20-Jun-2012 23:18:04	00:02.29 F R2 U2 F U R U2 R' U'
948	20-Jun-2012 23:17:51	00:03.10 F U2 F' R' U2 F2 R'
947	20-Jun-2012 23:17:31	00:02.74 R2 F' R F' U F' U' F U'
946	20-Jun-2012 23:14:47	00:02.75 F R' U2 R F2 R' F2 U'
945	20-Jun-2012 23:14:33	00:03.24 R' U F' R' F R2 U' F'
944	20-Jun-2012 23:14:21	00:03.86 U' F R2 F R2 U R2 U2
943	20-Jun-2012 23:13:51	00:01.93 U' R2 U2 F R' U2 F' R
942	20-Jun-2012 23:13:05	00:06.31 F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 F U
941	20-Jun-2012 23:12:50	00:02.22 U' R F' U2 F' U R2 U2 R' U'
940	20-Jun-2012 23:12:38	00:04.09 U R U2 R F R2 U2 F'
939	20-Jun-2012 23:12:23	00:04.05 F2 R' F' U R' F R' U2
938	20-Jun-2012 23:12:08	00:03.12 U R F' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 U'
937	20-Jun-2012 23:11:54	00:02.36 F U2 R' F' R U F U'
936	20-Jun-2012 23:11:35	00:01.68 U R F' U R U'
935	20-Jun-2012 23:11:15	00:03.63 F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
934	20-Jun-2012 23:11:03	00:01.00 F' R' U F2 R2
933	20-Jun-2012 23:10:44	00:03.28 U R F' U R2 F' U R
932	20-Jun-2012 23:10:24	00:04.51 F2 U2 R F U2 R U2 R2 F' R'
931	20-Jun-2012 23:09:50	00:03.37 F U F2 R2 U R2 U' F
930	20-Jun-2012 23:09:33	00:03.88 F2 U2 F' R F2 R' F2 U' R'
929	20-Jun-2012 23:08:30	00:03.72 U2 R2 F2 R U' R' U F U'
928	20-Jun-2012 23:08:03	00:04.28 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R F2
927	20-Jun-2012 23:07:28	00:03.11 R2 F' R' U R2 F2 U
926	20-Jun-2012 23:06:31	00:06.24 F U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' F2
925	20-Jun-2012 23:06:17	00:03.25 F R2 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' U'
924	20-Jun-2012 23:05:55	00:05.43 R2 F U' F R' U' R F2
923	20-Jun-2012 23:05:36	00:02.84 U2 F U2 F' U' R2 F' R U'
922	20-Jun-2012 23:05:15	00:01.99 F' R U F2 R' U R F2
921	20-Jun-2012 23:05:02	00:03.54 F R F' U2 R F2 R' F R'
920	20-Jun-2012 23:04:41	00:04.26 U R U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U
919	20-Jun-2012 23:04:25	00:02.48 R F' R F' R2 F' R2 U R
918	20-Jun-2012 23:04:12	00:02.34 F R' U2 F' R2 F' R F' U
917	20-Jun-2012 23:03:51	00:04.55 R U F2 R' F2 R' F R2 U'
916	20-Jun-2012 22:59:15	00:03.45 F2 U R' U2 F R2 F2 U
915	20-Jun-2012 22:58:11	00:03.22 R F R' U2 F R' U'
914	20-Jun-2012 22:57:52	00:02.63 R U2 F U2 F U F' U'
913	20-Jun-2012 22:57:35	00:02.89 U' F' R U2 R F2 R F' R' U2
912	20-Jun-2012 22:56:43	00:02.66 U' R' U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R
911	20-Jun-2012 22:56:27	00:02.37 F2 R2 F U' R' U R2 F' U2
910	20-Jun-2012 22:55:50	00:04.80 U R' U F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U2
909	20-Jun-2012 22:55:34	00:03.38 U F' R U2 R U' F' U' F2
908	20-Jun-2012 22:55:07	00:02.90 R U F2 R2 F' U2 R'
907	20-Jun-2012 22:54:42	00:03.12 U F' U F' R F R' U R'
906	20-Jun-2012 22:54:06	00:03.49 R' U F R2 F U F2
905	20-Jun-2012 22:53:51	00:02.05 U2 R' U F' R2 F' U' R' U'
904	20-Jun-2012 22:53:30	00:03.48 R U2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 U'
903	20-Jun-2012 22:53:17	00:02.43 R F' R F' R U F U'
902	20-Jun-2012 22:53:00	00:03.31 R F U F U' R U2 R U
901	20-Jun-2012 22:52:41	00:02.29 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R U'
900	20-Jun-2012 22:52:04	00:03.24 F U2 F U' R U2 R' F'
899	20-Jun-2012 22:51:47	00:02.59 R U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R
898	20-Jun-2012 18:49:03	00:02.84 R' U' R2 F2 U F R2 F R
897	20-Jun-2012 18:48:50	00:02.60 F U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R U'
896	20-Jun-2012 18:48:26	00:02.92 R' U2 R U R2 U' F2 R U R2
895	20-Jun-2012 18:48:11	00:04.46 U' F R F' R2 U' F2 U2
894	20-Jun-2012 18:47:46	00:03.24 R F2 R2 F' U' R' U' R U'
893	20-Jun-2012 18:40:46	00:02.53 F R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R'
892	20-Jun-2012 18:38:31	00:02.38 R2 U F' R F2 R' U R' U2
891	20-Jun-2012 18:38:13	00:02.96 R2 U' F2 R U R U' R2 U2
890	20-Jun-2012 18:37:55	00:03.35 F' R2 F' R U F' U2 F' R2
889	20-Jun-2012 18:37:36	00:02.41 U' F U' F' U2 R U' F U'
888	20-Jun-2012 18:37:20	00:02.10 R2 U' R' F R' U2 R U2 R
887	20-Jun-2012 18:37:02	00:03.18 R' F' R U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U2
886	20-Jun-2012 18:36:45	00:03.01 F' U2 F U2 R F2 R' U2 R'
885	20-Jun-2012 18:36:26	00:03.51 R2 F' R U2 R' U' R F' R'
884	20-Jun-2012 18:36:07	00:03.03 U2 R U' F' U2 F' R U' F' U2
883	20-Jun-2012 18:35:50	00:02.36 U F R F' R' F2 R2 U R'
882	20-Jun-2012 18:35:26	00:03.49 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F' U'
881	20-Jun-2012 18:35:09	00:04.34 U2 R2 U R2 U F' U2 F R'
880	20-Jun-2012 18:34:52	00:03.95 F2 R U F U F R
879	20-Jun-2012 18:34:35	00:03.76 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F R' F U2
878	20-Jun-2012 18:34:16	00:02.88 U' F2 U R U2 R U F2
877	20-Jun-2012 18:34:02	00:02.74 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F'
876	20-Jun-2012 18:33:46	00:01.80 F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' F' U
875	20-Jun-2012 18:33:30	00:03.54 F U' R2 F R2 U' F' U F'
874	20-Jun-2012 18:32:50	00:03.68 R2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U
873	20-Jun-2012 18:32:36	00:02.46 U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U' F' R2
872	20-Jun-2012 18:32:17	00:02.05 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' R F U'
871	20-Jun-2012 18:32:00	00:03.38 R F2 U' F U' F2 U2 R U'
870	20-Jun-2012 18:31:40	00:03.31 F2 R' F2 U R' F R' F' R
869	20-Jun-2012 18:31:27	00:02.29 F2 R2 U2 F R F' U R'
868	12-Jun-2012 18:55:33	00:02.41 U F2 U' R F' U2 R' U'
867	12-Jun-2012 18:54:58	00:03.51 F2 U' F U2 R' U F U2 R2 U'
866	12-Jun-2012 18:54:32	00:02.36 R2 U2 F' R F' R U' F' U2
865	12-Jun-2012 18:53:49	00:03.61 F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' R U2 R'
864	12-Jun-2012 18:53:35	00:03.77 R F2 R' U R' F' U' F2 U2
863	12-Jun-2012 18:53:19	00:02.47 R U' R' F U2 F U' R2 U'
862	12-Jun-2012 18:52:59	00:03.82 U' R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R U2
861	12-Jun-2012 18:52:40	00:04.28 U' F2 U' F' R2 U' F2 U2 F' U'
860	12-Jun-2012 18:52:24	00:02.90 R' F' U F' U2 F U' R U2
859	12-Jun-2012 18:52:04	00:02.08 U R2 U2 F R' F R' U' R'
858	12-Jun-2012 18:51:49	00:03.89 R F' U' F U' F' R F' U'
857	12-Jun-2012 18:51:24	00:03.88 F2 R' U R U' F U2 R2
856	12-Jun-2012 18:51:11	00:03.00 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F U' R' U2
855	12-Jun-2012 18:50:47	00:02.77 U' R U2 R' F U' F2 U' R U'
854	12-Jun-2012 18:50:37	00:03.13 U' F R U' F' R' F2 U R U
853	12-Jun-2012 18:50:18	00:04.95 R U2 R F' R2 F R F2 U'
852	12-Jun-2012 18:50:03	00:02.71 F U F' R2 U' R F' R2 F2
851	12-Jun-2012 18:49:46	00:00.96 R' F' R2 F' R F2 R
850	12-Jun-2012 18:49:21	00:03.74 F U R F U' R U2
849	12-Jun-2012 18:48:43	00:03.89 R2 F2 U2 R U2 R' U F' R
848	12-Jun-2012 18:48:24	00:04.24 R' U R2 F' R' U' R U2 R2
847	12-Jun-2012 18:47:14	00:02.21 F U F' U' R F2 U
846	11-Jun-2012 22:19:23	00:03.14 R' U F2 R2 U F' R' F R
845	11-Jun-2012 22:07:12	00:04.58 U F' R' U F2 R' U' R'
844	11-Jun-2012 22:07:00	00:03.89 U' R' F' R' F R' F2 U R'
843	11-Jun-2012 22:06:44	00:03.19 R' F U2 R F' R' F2
842	11-Jun-2012 22:06:32	00:01.91 R F' R' U R' U R F2 R2
841	11-Jun-2012 22:06:18	00:03.39 U' R2 F R' F R2 U' F2 U
840	11-Jun-2012 22:06:06	00:02.38 F2 R U' F' R2 F' U2 R
839	11-Jun-2012 22:05:49	00:02.25 F2 R' F' U2 R U' F'
838	11-Jun-2012 22:05:37	00:03.03 F2 U F R U' R2 F R' U'
837	11-Jun-2012 22:05:26	00:02.36 R' F' U F2 R' U' F2 R2 U2
836	11-Jun-2012 22:05:14	00:02.21 U' R' F' U2 F' U'
835	11-Jun-2012 22:05:03	00:03.40 F' U F2 R' U R' F2 R' F' U
834	11-Jun-2012 22:04:33	00:03.37 F' U R F U2 F U' F' R
833	11-Jun-2012 22:03:10	00:03.20 F R' U F2 R U' F R2 U2
832	11-Jun-2012 22:03:00	00:03.28 U' F' R U' F U2 R' F' U2
831	11-Jun-2012 22:02:52	00:02.60 F2 U' F R2 F' R U2 R
830	11-Jun-2012 22:02:41	00:03.38 R U' R U2 R U2 F' R' U'
829	11-Jun-2012 22:02:29	00:02.95 F R F2 U' F R2 F R2 U
828	11-Jun-2012 22:02:14	00:02.24 F R2 F' U R U2 R2 F2 R'
827	11-Jun-2012 22:02:05	00:03.28 U F' R' F R2 F' U R' F
826	11-Jun-2012 22:01:49	00:03.36 F' U R U2 R2 F R' F' U'
825	11-Jun-2012 22:01:34	00:03.03 R2 F' U2 R U' F2 R' U2 R U'
824	11-Jun-2012 22:01:21	00:02.84 R F' U F' R U' R' U
823	11-Jun-2012 22:01:02	00:02.72 R F R' F2 R F2 R' U'
822	11-Jun-2012 22:00:41	00:05.00 U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' R'
821	11-Jun-2012 22:00:29	00:02.87 R' U R2 U F2 U' F U' R
820	11-Jun-2012 22:00:17	00:03.28 R F' U2 F U2 F' U R2
819	11-Jun-2012 22:00:03	00:03.61 F2 R F2 R F' U2 R2 F' U'
818	11-Jun-2012 21:59:48	00:04.80 R2 F' R' F U2 F' U2
817	11-Jun-2012 21:59:34	00:04.36 F2 R2 U' R U R' F2 R' F' U'
816	11-Jun-2012 21:59:14	00:06.29 U F U F U' R' U R2
815	11-Jun-2012 21:58:51	00:05.29 F R2 F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R
814	11-Jun-2012 21:58:37	00:03.58 F U F2 U R U R F2 R2
813	11-Jun-2012 21:58:25	00:02.39 U2 F2 R F R U2 R F
812	11-Jun-2012 21:58:12	00:02.37 F' U2 F' R F' U
811	11-Jun-2012 21:57:59	00:02.44 U' R2 F2 U' F R' U'
810	11-Jun-2012 21:57:49	00:02.72 F' R F U' F2 R' F' R2
809	11-Jun-2012 21:57:37	00:02.61 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U2 R2
808	11-Jun-2012 21:56:42	00:02.67 F2 U2 F R' U F' R U' R2
807	11-Jun-2012 21:56:24	00:03.11 R2 U F R2 F R U2 F' U2
806	11-Jun-2012 21:56:12	00:02.74 U F' R2 F R' U R' F U
805	11-Jun-2012 21:55:51	00:04.45 R' U' F U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 U2
804	11-Jun-2012 21:55:33	00:03.80 U' R F U F2 R' U R F'
803	11-Jun-2012 21:55:21	00:03.46 R F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' R U2
802	11-Jun-2012 21:55:00	00:05.41 F' R F R' F2 U2 R U' R' U2
801	11-Jun-2012 21:54:44	00:02.92 F R U' F U R' F U' R
800	11-Jun-2012 21:54:26	00:02.48 F U' R F2 R F R2 F' U2
799	11-Jun-2012 21:53:53	00:01.90 R' F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 F2
798	11-Jun-2012 21:53:35	00:06.38 F U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
797	11-Jun-2012 21:53:18	00:04.11 F2 R' F2 R' U' F' R2 F2
796	11-Jun-2012 21:53:05	00:02.77 U' F U' R F2 R' F2 U R
795	11-Jun-2012 21:52:48	00:04.60 F2 R U' R F2 U F2 U' F
794	11-Jun-2012 21:52:29	00:06.17 R' U' R F2 R U F' U
793	11-Jun-2012 21:52:13	00:03.42 R U R' F R' F' U R' F'
792	11-Jun-2012 21:51:53	00:02.39 R' U F U2 R' U R2 F U'
791	11-Jun-2012 21:51:41	00:03.14 R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U
790	11-Jun-2012 21:51:28	00:02.57 F' R2 U' F2 U R' U R2 U'
789	11-Jun-2012 21:51:16	00:04.11 F2 R' F R U' R' U2 R2 F
788	11-Jun-2012 21:50:57	00:02.80 F' U2 R' F R' U R F2
787	11-Jun-2012 21:50:38	00:02.87 U F' U R' F2 R U2 R2
786	11-Jun-2012 21:50:24	00:03.29 F R F' U2 F' U' R F2 R'
785	10-Jun-2012 21:08:13	00:02.88 R' F' U2 F' U F2 U' R2 U'
784	10-Jun-2012 21:08:00	00:02.86 R2 U R F' R2 F' R U2 F2
783	10-Jun-2012 21:07:44	00:04.71 R' F' R' F2 R2 U R' U R2
782	09-Jun-2012 03:33:49	00:03.92 U' F U2 R' F U R F U
781	09-Jun-2012 03:33:36	00:03.27 U' R F2 R U' F U' F2 U2
780	09-Jun-2012 03:33:18	00:03.31 R U' F2 U' R' F' R U'
779	09-Jun-2012 03:33:05	00:02.77 F U' R' U' R2 U F2
778	09-Jun-2012 03:32:41	00:03.67 F2 U' F R U F2 R2 U' R' U2
777	09-Jun-2012 03:32:27	00:03.38 F' R' U2 R F2 U' R' F U2
776	09-Jun-2012 03:32:09	00:04.00 F2 U' R' F2 U F' U2 R2
775	09-Jun-2012 03:31:46	00:02.64 U2 R' U2 R' F R' U R
774	09-Jun-2012 03:31:32	00:04.16 F U2 F U' F2 U R U2 F
773	09-Jun-2012 03:31:22	00:02.71 F R F' R2 U F U R'
772	09-Jun-2012 03:31:14	00:02.56 R2 F2 U F' U' F R2 F R U'
771	09-Jun-2012 03:31:02	00:03.96 U2 R' U2 R U' R U' F2 U'
770	09-Jun-2012 03:30:43	00:02.99 F2 U' F' R2 F' U R2 U'
769	09-Jun-2012 03:30:25	00:02.47 U F R2 U' R F U2 R' F'
768	09-Jun-2012 03:30:03	00:03.27 U R' U R2 U' F2 R' U' R2 U
767	09-Jun-2012 03:29:46	00:02.24 F2 U2 R2 U R' F' U' F U'
766	09-Jun-2012 03:28:46	00:03.62 F U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U2 R'
765	09-Jun-2012 03:28:33	00:05.79 U R' F R U F U2 R2 U'
764	09-Jun-2012 03:28:21	00:03.90 R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R F
763	09-Jun-2012 03:28:11	00:02.68 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U R U'
762	09-Jun-2012 03:28:00	00:02.80 F' R U R U2 R F' R U
761	09-Jun-2012 03:27:48	00:02.56 R' U F2 R' F' U2 F U2 R U'
760	09-Jun-2012 03:27:36	00:03.62 U F U' F2 U R U2 F' U'
759	09-Jun-2012 03:27:26	00:01.73 R U2 F' R U' R' F2 U R' U2
758	09-Jun-2012 03:27:13	00:04.27 R U' F R' U' F' R2 F' U'
757	07-Jun-2012 17:29:35	00:01.97 R2 U F' R2 F2 U F' R U'
756	07-Jun-2012 17:29:18	00:05.22 R U R U' R F' U R' U2
755	07-Jun-2012 17:29:00	00:04.97 R' U2 F' U2 F' U R2 U' R
754	07-Jun-2012 17:28:48	00:02.58 F U' R U2 R' F2 U F' R'
753	07-Jun-2012 17:28:36	00:02.67 U' F U' F U' R2 U2 R' F2
752	07-Jun-2012 17:28:24	00:02.19 U' R2 F U2 R' F R F2 R'
751	07-Jun-2012 17:28:12	00:04.15 R F R' F R' U R2 F U'
750	07-Jun-2012 17:27:52	00:01.80 R U F R F' U R' F' U'
749	07-Jun-2012 17:27:34	00:03.44 F R2 F R F' U' F2 U'
748	07-Jun-2012 17:26:44	00:02.56 U' F2 R U' F2 R' F2 R U
747	07-Jun-2012 17:25:46	00:04.86 F U2 R U' R' F2 R' U2
746	07-Jun-2012 17:25:36	00:02.76 U F2 U F2 R2 U R' U2


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 9, 2012)

234 relay

*2:27.72, (2:00.00), 2:02.12, 2:00.22, 2:01.24,* 2:25.63, 2:01.47, (3:19.19), 2:15.28

number of times: 9/9
best time: 2:00.00
worst time: 3:19.19

current avg5: 2:14.13 (σ = 12.12)
*best avg5: 2:01.19 (σ = 0.95)*

session avg: 2:10.53 (σ = 12.19)
session mean: 2:16.99


Imma get a sub 2 tonight, but not now. My hands are getting tired (as you can see, my times were getting worse.)

Oh, and CRAZY CONSISTENT on the best ao5


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 9, 2012)

Hellz to the yeah! Full step 16.00 NL PB on 3x3  Sig update time. Soooo chuffed lol. Kinda ragin it wasn't 15.99 though  Literally was probably a "perfect" solve for me though. Need to work on getting faster at recognising some stuff  Also it was on my old busted GuHong which was missing the blue centre cap (which I think made life a good bit harder for recog lol). 

CHUUFFEEDDDD!

EDIT: That single was my 8th solve in an Ao12. Ended up with new PB's on all my 3x3 Averages as well. So happy


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> what do you average?



Mid-30's, and I am incredibly inconsistent based on what shape the scramble is. There are just too many cases that I'm not good at solving because I've never put much thought into it at all.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 9, 2012)

40.07 Square-1 solve for the weekly. How the **** did I do that? The only particularly easy part was EP, which was a single U perm. I even had the EO where all edges are on the wrong face :3


----------



## Julian (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I even had the EO where all edges are on the wrong face :3


I find that to be a great EO case.


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2012)

3x3: PB average of 5: 10.35. Times: 9.47, (14.09), 9.79, 11.80, (8.27). All NL from what I can remember. Wish the 11 was faster, could've been a sub 10 average!

And 10.46 average of 5 on camera, w/ 7.46 single (2nd LL skip), and 9.12 NL single. Bad angle, you almost can't see the cube. Sorry. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1Lr3snet54&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 9, 2012)

Julian said:


> I find that to be a great EO case.



It IS good and easy, but it's one of my 3 slowest xD I'm really fast in comparison at opp-opp, adj-adj, and 3-3 EO cases (I know that sound a bit like EP but it's how I describe those cases)


----------



## ottozing (Jul 9, 2012)

2x2 ao5 pb

3.145, 1.265, 1.262, 3.559, 2.120, = 2.177 (σ = 0.77)

easy forced CLL skip on the second solve and easy 1 look and the 3rd solve 

EDIT: wat

3.145, 1.265, 1.262, 3.559, 2.120, 3.381, 3.081, 3.659, 4.007, 1.680, 4.312, 3.180, 2.985, 2.570, 3.191, 2.988, 3.345, 2.401, 2.680, 3.517, 3.557, 3.613, 2.429, 2.794, 3.342 

best time: 1.262
worst time: 4.312

current avg5: 3.231 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 2.177 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 3.041 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 2.892 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 2.978 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 2.963


----------



## SittingDeath (Jul 9, 2012)

Total wipe of my old 5x5 annoying pb of 5:00.02.
Now i got 4:17.19 
Havent done many timed solves on the 5x5 in a while so alot of practice 
Cube: Shengshou


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 9, 2012)

9.969 avg of 100


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 9, 2012)

3x3x3 With Feet:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 43.67
worst time: 1:05.85

current mo3: 1:02.66 (σ = 1.66)
best mo3: 49.10 (σ = 2.93)

current avg5: 1:02.66 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 49.10 (σ = 2.93)

current avg12: 1:01.09 (σ = 3.00)
best avg12: 51.46 (σ = 4.07)

current avg50: 56.38 (σ = 4.37)
best avg50: 56.38 (σ = 4.37)

session avg: 56.38 (σ = 4.37)
session mean: 56.20



Spoiler



50.77, 59.68, 57.49, 59.47, 59.74, 52.45, 47.84, 47.02, 56.89, 45.14, 57.77, 52.70, 51.57, 49.28, 54.08, 57.09, 52.98, 44.07, 59.69, 46.87, 58.59, 54.02, 1:05.36, 43.67, 58.78, 53.96, 1:02.77, 57.34, 57.20, 59.45, 55.66, 52.63, 57.21, 57.28, 58.47, 55.75, 51.45, 59.32, 57.03, 51.93, 57.18, 1:05.21, 1:02.01, 58.76, 1:03.95, 1:05.85, 58.81, 1:00.85, 1:03.02, 1:04.10



I can normally do 50 without it being too much of a pain...but this time around I hit 40 and was just dying...but I wanted to finish the average...hence all of the Sup-1's there...


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 9, 2012)

43 single 
Nice sub-50 avg


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 9, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> 9.969 avg of 100



Finally, sub-10!  Now get sub-10 official average.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 9, 2012)

PB OH single = 19.08

U' F' R D' R L2 B' L' U2 R' U' L2 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F2

Can't get the reconstruction right, was done on yellow cross and LL was R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B and PLL skip

EDIT: Whaaaaaaaat. 3 solves later: 18.68 

F2 D2 F2 D B D2 F R U L F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 R

F L F2 y2 F L F2 D
z' L' U L' U' z
L U2 L' U L U' L'
U' y' z' U L2 U' L x U' L' U z
L' U L U' y' z' U L' U'
U' L U' L' U' L' U' L U L U2

44 moves / 18.68 = 2.36 tps


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 9, 2012)

U' L D R U' D' R' D F2 U' R U' R L2 U' L R' D U L *= 9.41 PB i think*

lol at no F or B turns=easy peasy from the get go

L D2 L2 D (xeoline lolol 4)
R' U2 R U R' U' R (right 7)
L2 U L U' L' U' L' (left 7) lolololol 18 move zzf2l
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (coll 10)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' (epll 9) 
=37 wtf moves = 3.93 tps lolololol

i want some other zz-ers to scramble in solving orientation and try this one out. it's the obvious solution.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 9, 2012)

*59.46* u2 R' f R L U B R' U L2 u2 B U r' D2 r2 f2 R' f2 F' U u2 r2 D2 R' U2 r2 B' R F2 u' R f R2 B R' f r2 u' L

First sub-1 with double parity. In fact I think it's my first sub-1 with any parity. Ridiculously easy centres


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 9, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 109/110
best time: 36.66
worst time: 1:19.17

current avg5: 52.33 (σ = 4.42)
best avg5: 46.73 (σ = 2.08)

current avg12: 51.16 (σ = 3.37)
best avg12: 48.80 (σ = 1.94)

current avg100: 52.03 (σ = 4.14)
best avg100: 51.78 (σ = 4.19)

session avg: 51.77 (σ = 4.02)
session mean: 51.85
4x4.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 9, 2012)

10.31 single 12.34 ao5 14.34 ao12.
Roux.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 9, 2012)

4x4
54.96, 55.76, (1:02.52), 51.04, 53.04, 58.26, 55.69, (50.93), 56.32, 51.93, 54.90, 55.81 = 54.77


----------



## David1994 (Jul 9, 2012)

3x3 average of 12...Sub 18 
17.95 !!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2012)

7.44 LL skip no AUF

First ever sub-8.6 lul.


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2012)

4x4 PB's:
49.56 average of 5 - (53.74), 48.04, 48.63, (44.87), 52.00 - First sub 50
52.11 average of 12 - 49.43, 52.74, 54.53, 57.20, 55.36, 49.45, (59.02), 53.74, 48.04, 48.63, (44.87), 52.00

3x3:
First solve of the day - 8.19 NL
3 solves later - 9.29 NL
4 solves later - 8.57 PLL skip
10.51 average of 5, 11.20 average of 12, PB's for non rolling
edit: 10.30 average of 5, PB. (9.11), 9.76, 11.04, (11.77), 10.09, 9.11 was PLL skip.
edit again: 11.96 average of 100, first sub 12, and PB. Non rolling.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2012)

4BLD off by 2 center and 6 edges.
Still no success


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2012)

Square-1

7.46 single
27.34 avg5
29.45 avg12
30.45 avg25

The lolsingle:

scramble: (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,5) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-4,1) / (6,2)

(0,4) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) /
(3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) /


----------



## Julian (Jul 10, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Square-1
> 
> 7.46 single
> 27.34 avg5
> ...


Nice, but you should scramble random state.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2012)

Julian said:


> Nice, but you should scramble random state.



Lol didn't even realize that option was in there.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 10, 2012)

Using 15sec inspection. I need to work on finding blocks faster.

Mean: 20.19
Standard deviation: 2.70
Best Time: 13.30
Worst Time: 26.54

Best average of 5: 18.33
21-25 - (16.33) 18.15 17.53 (21.74) 19.31

Best average of 12: 19.31
21-32 - 16.33 18.15 17.53 21.74 19.31 22.16 18.95 (23.71) 20.10 (15.93) 18.94 19.84


Spoiler: Solves



1. 19.58 D F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L F' D2 L' U R' D2 B' F2 L2 U2
2. 25.21 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' L2 D' B2 R' D' F U L' B' R' D B F2
3. 16.40 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U F U2 R' B L U F R F
4. 22.64 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' R U' B' R U2 R D2 L' F2
5. 20.45 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 L2 B D F2 U F L' U2 L' B U L2
6. 19.19 U' L2 U R2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L' U' R2 F R2 B2 U' R2 L B' D2
7. 18.62 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R U' R D L2 U L' U2 B F'
8. 23.55 B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 L' B R2 L' B2 D R' B D2 R2
9. 19.43 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U R B' R2 U' R' F' L' F' L2 D2 U
10. 17.06 L2 D U2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 L F' D2 B L U' B'
11. 19.92 U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D F' R' F U R2 L2 U B F2 D
12. 21.27 B2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 R2 F2 U F2 L D2 U B' D2 F2 U2 L U' F' D'
13. 20.91 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D' L D2 B' F' R' F' D' B R2 B2 D2
14. 18.40 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 R B2 L2 B' L' F2 U' F' U2
15. 20.01 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L U R D F R U'
16. 13.30 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 R' U F2 U R2 F D2 R' U L2 F'
17. 24.69 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' R' U2 F U L2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 L'
18. 23.02 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 U' R' B2 U' R D2 B U' B2 U L' D
19. 22.06 D' U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L F2 U2 L F' D F U' L' B
20. 23.22 R2 D B2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R' L' B' R' B R' B' U'
21. 16.33 R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' B L2 B2 D' U' R F R2 F D'
22. 18.15 U B2 D R2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D F D B2 R' U L2 D2 B2 D' R'
23. 17.53 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U2 R' D L' D2 B' R2 U2 F U
24. 21.74 D B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F' D U' R2 F2 U2 B' L' U' B' L
25. 19.31 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R B L' D L' D2 R L' B'
26. 22.16 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D U B' R B U B D' B2
27. 18.95 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 F' R' U2 B' F' U B U L2 D2
28. 23.71 B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U' R2 F R D' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 L
29. 20.10 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' R' D2 R' B F2 D2 L D' U2 B2
30. 15.93 B2 U F2 D F2 U L2 D F2 D2 B R F2 U' L' U' R D U' L
31. 18.94 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' R U' F U2 L B' D2 R L2 D L2
32. 19.84 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B' D' L F' D U R2 U R' F' D
33. 19.89 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 U R' B' R U' F D2 F R F' R D2
34. 20.79 U L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R L2 B2 F' R' D' U' B R U R'
35. 26.54 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D F2 R2 D R2 U' R B2 U F2 D' F L2 U' B2 R2 U'
36. 19.76 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L D' L2 F D' R L' D' F2
37. 17.85 L2 D U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R L2 D2 U2 F' U' L D F D'
38. 16.76 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U' L' U' B U2 F' U' R F L U' L D'
39. 22.13 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 D2 B' U2 R D2 R2 B D' F' R' L U
40. 19.56 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D F L' B2 U' L B2 R2 D U
41. 23.97 L2 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D' B2 F2 D U2 R B F2 L' D2 F D L2 D2 L2 U'
42. 21.15 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U L F' R D B U2 L' D2 B2 R U
43. 18.16 F2 D' R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 B2 L B2 U F' D B' L U' B' D2 L


----------



## ottozing (Jul 10, 2012)

not pb, but really good for a first average of the day 

12.542, 13.847, 13.286, 11.194, 16.887, 12.316, 13.660, 12.044, 13.461, 11.609, 11.709, 14.588 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.194
worst time: 16.887

current avg5: 12.405 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 12.405 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 12.906 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 12.906 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 12.906 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 13.095


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally I get an average of 12 under a minute. The last solve is pretty indicative of how much room for improvement I've got. It starts a minute in. Right now I'm still learning the algorithms for 4-look last layer and slowly improving my F2L. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7g8Y9hMzkI


----------



## Julian (Jul 10, 2012)

4x4: 55.52 Ao100. Will continue later, or tomorrow.

Also, on one solve I reached OLL at 35. Double parity -> 48 >.>


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 10, 2012)

Julian said:


> 4x4: 55.52 Ao100. Will continue later, or tomorrow.
> 
> Also, on one solve I reached OLL at 35. Double parity -> 48 >.>



SS or Dayan cube?


----------



## Julian (Jul 10, 2012)

SS


----------



## Konsta (Jul 10, 2012)

best avg100: 11.99 (σ = 1.12) 3x3


Spoiler



11.16, 11.44, 13.18, 12.30, 12.51, 13.32, 11.32, 13.22, 12.07, 14.41, 11.62, 10.91, 10.93, 11.44, 11.46, 11.33, 13.76, 12.46, 10.47, (9.00), 11.61, 11.58, 10.96, 12.89, 12.02, 12.20, 11.31, 10.25, 12.49, 10.96, 11.88, 12.63, 10.23, 12.01, 13.40, 12.54, 11.47, 11.29, 11.33, 14.28, 9.15, 13.52, 13.59, 12.14, 11.32, 12.27, 11.55, 14.52, 10.89, 12.26, 14.60, 10.84, 9.85, 13.02, 13.45, 13.46, 10.30, 12.54, 11.81, 10.38, 12.69, 13.36, 9.05, 12.11, 9.72, 11.03, (14.82), 11.78, 11.23, 12.35, 11.62, 10.38, 12.82, 12.75, 12.19, 12.19+, 12.55, 11.69, 10.88, 11.66, 12.67, 10.72, 12.88, 10.53, 12.52, 12.27, 13.25, 11.74, 12.54, 13.13, 11.85, 12.91, 11.96, 11.00, 12.07, 12.42, 13.46, 12.33, 12.45, 11.98


best avg12: 11.31 (σ = 0.51) 0.11 from PB


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 10, 2012)

3x3 PB: 10.30 Pll skip, also the slowest turning in the world...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 10, 2012)

hey nice 
great job 
lucky tho


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 10, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> hey nice
> great job
> lucky tho



Yeah, it was pretty lucky. Thanks.

Next step: Sub 10


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 10, 2012)

single 20.69
sub-25 avg5
avg100 sub-30

ROUX 

I don't know if I'm switching or just messing around with roux...


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 10, 2012)

2-4 relay in 1:19 in weekly comp. Why do 2-4s always feel fast but end up terrible? D:


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 10, 2012)

Average of 5: *13.69*
1. (10.87) D2 R F' U' R U2 B' U R U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U D' 
2. (20.42) B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D' F L' D2 U2 R B2 L U' F D 
3. 12.31 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B2 U R2 B2 D F D2 U B' R2 F D2 R D' 
4. 11.72 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D F D B2 L B D F' U2 R2 U2 
5. 17.03 B' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' D B D2 L D F U' F' R' 

lol.

10 was super easy xcross and then 3 easy pairs and then a super-nice LL
12 was PLL skip

11.72 is new nl PB. I remember a easy cross and a T-perm.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 10, 2012)

21.32	22.47, 18.07, 28.45, 21.36, 20.13

broke my PB Ao5 just now in the weekly competition :|


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 10, 2012)

4x4
55.63, (51.26), 56.77, 52.74, 52.98, 51.32, (59.85), 51.98, 56.61, 52.44, 54.45, 54.74 = 53.97







edit: lol, just noticed this. Same emoticon, same average. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=750624#post750624


----------



## Julian (Jul 10, 2012)

54.54 4x4 Ao100


----------



## calebcole203 (Jul 10, 2012)

First sub-5:00 with feet: 4:33.07 from the weekly comp.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 10, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Finally, sub-10!  Now get sub-10 official average.



lol, will try.
you go get WR now.


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 10, 2012)

Just broke 50's, now best time is 47.89 no skips. Average down to 1.03 on 3x3


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 10, 2012)

7.44 ao5, 8.33 ao12, 9.06 ao50, 9.41 ao100.

Solves 1-5 are 7.44 ao5

Average of 12: 8.33
Time List:
1. (6.55) R' B' R2 L' B2 R B R' D R U2 R' F2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 
2. 9.00 F2 R' D' R2 B' U' L' D F B' D F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 
3. 7.17 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U B' U2 R' D B F' U L2 B R' 
4. 7.75 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D' B' L B' L2 D2 R' B' F2 U 
5. 7.39 F B' R2 B2 D' B D' R L B U2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 
6. 7.52 B R2 U2 B D' B2 R B2 L' U B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
7. 9.43 D2 R' B2 L F B' L U D' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 
8. 8.76 L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U F2 D R B F2 U' B U2 R' D B' R 
9. (11.22) F2 R F2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 L' D' U2 R' U B' L2 B' F' D 
10. 10.15 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F' L' D' F2 L' U B R B2 F 
11. 9.12 R2 U F' B' R2 D R U F' B2 L2 U' D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 
12. 7.00 R B2 R' F D' B U D2 R B R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 L U2 R


----------



## Riley (Jul 10, 2012)

3x3 PB NL single: 7.97

U F2 R D' R L' D2 F' D F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U 

Can't find my solution, it was with a white cross, and ended with a U perm.


----------



## Julian (Jul 10, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 7.44 ao5, 8.33 ao12, 9.06 ao50, 9.41 ao100.
> 
> Solves 1-5 are 7.44 ao5
> 
> ...


Wow, nice.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 11, 2012)

15.63 pb avg 5
Edit: 15.46


----------



## YddEd (Jul 11, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> lol, will try.
> you go get WR now.


lol why don't YOU get WR?


I accomplished getting 2 singles under 25 secs


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

Petrus.

16.71 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D U L2 D F2 L' B2 D' L2 F D' L' U2 B F2 D'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2012)

3x3 PB avg5: (7.89), 8.58, 10.03, 9.42, (10.97) = 9.34


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 11, 2012)

am breaking heaps of pb's today 
15.28 avg 5
16.25 average of 12


----------



## Julian (Jul 11, 2012)

OH

15.84 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L' U2 B R U' L' D2 L' D' F', yellow cross

x z U2 r x' U R' x' D'
U R' U R
z U R' U'
R U' R U z' R U R'
z U' R' U
z' U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 11, 2012)

I broke into the sub 50's today, no skips and brought my average 10 down to 1min 3 sec
Best single now 47.89


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 11, 2012)

4:59.46, 5:40.13, 5:20.87, 4:58.14, 5:13.79 = 5:11.37

First 5 solves with SS 7x7 that just arrived today. As you can see the very first solve on it is a sub-5  And this is the first time I've gotten 2 sub5s in an average. The crappy 2nd and 3rd solves are because of exhaustion though, Dan wasn't kidding when he said his hands felt tired the first few times. And the verdict: it's a great cube 

Oh and this average is from weekly comp.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 11, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> lol, will try.
> you go get WR now.



lol, will try. 

Today I got a 7.47 3x3 handscramble PB single at a meetup. LL was R' U2 R U R' U R U.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 11, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> lol, will try.
> 
> Today I got a 7.47 3x3 handscramble PB single at a meetup. LL was R' U2 R U R' U R U.



Quadtriple X cross, PLL skip 

Great job.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 11, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Quadtriple X cross, PLL skip
> 
> Great job.



Quadtriple? Do you mean triple or quadruple? 

Idk if it was even xcross though, I can't remember.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 11, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Quadtriple? Do you mean triple or quadruple?
> 
> Idk if it was even xcross though, I can't remember.



Sowey, my engrish ish bad.

Lol, you were like "What? Oh."


----------



## kbh (Jul 11, 2012)

Got my Pyraminx and Square-1 in the mail today 

Pyraminx PB:
1:06.xy xd


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 11, 2012)

New PB for 6x6 after 5months break.
4:48.32
3R2 2B' U 2F 3R2 R U' 2L2 3F' 2F 2R2 3F' 2B L' D' L2 3F 2L 2D U 2U D B' D2 U' 2U2 R L2 2F2 L D 2R F D' 2L2 3R2 3U2 F' 3R D2 2L R 3F2 L' D' 2L2 U2 2D' 3R2 D R2 F2 2F U 3F' 3U2 2R' F2 B' 2F L2 3R2 B2 L2 2B L2 F2 2U L2 2R B' 2D 2B 2D2 L2 R2 D' 2L R F2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes! This is long over due.

9.27, 8.26, 8.68, 12.39, 8.76 = 8.90


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 11, 2012)

8.64 first LL Skip. Auf was U2


----------



## kbh (Jul 11, 2012)

First Pyraminx ao12 

54.34, 44.85, 36.90, 44.16, 59.73, 38.37, 36.47, 22.26, 37.19, 1:02.40, 40.02, 28.43 = 42.05

Pretty incosistent




Edit: 
36.65, 32.16, 25.58, 28.73, 28.88, 25.37, 26.30, 44.23, 29.33, 18.22, 26.86, 21.50 = 28.14


----------



## soup (Jul 12, 2012)

(7*7*7)
The sub-10 approaches!!!!!!!!!..

.... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See here

Time is 601.46 seconds.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 12, 2012)

Attempting xEOLines, mDiPalma inspired.

Got an 10 move x-EOLine on this one:

D' B2 R U' R2 D2 R F2 R' F' U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 B' D2

X-EOLine: x2 U2 B2 L2 B U' L2 R U' R2 D

EDIT: Woah! 6 move x-EOLine!

R U' R U F2 U' R2 B' U L2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' F2

x2 R2 B' F2 R' U D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 12, 2012)

1:29 4x4 skype team bld w/ Julian


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 12, 2012)

Suddenly, after 6 weeks of practicing, I'm starting to be able track the cubes during F2L! The change is almost magical. It's like suddenly you can trust your guess as to where things are. I've dropped from averages around 1:03 to 0:53 in the space of one day.

Now the fact that I've only learned half the 2LOLL and 2LPLL algorithms is starting to hurt my times so I've got motivation to memorize some more.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 12, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Suddenly, after 6 weeks of practicing, I'm starting to be able track the cubes during F2L! The change is almost magical. It's like suddenly you can trust your guess as to where things are. I've dropped from averages around 1:03 to 0:53 in the space of one day.
> 
> Now the fact that I've only learned half the 2LOLL and 2LPLL algorithms is starting to hurt my times so I've got motivation to memorize some more.



It's not much help to learn new algorithms at this point. I think with good F2L you can even get sub-35 times with 4LLL


----------



## soup (Jul 12, 2012)

New best for 8*8*8; 1006.63s. See here


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 12, 2012)

*3x3*

current avg5: 19.09 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 14.31 (σ = 1.95)

current avg12: 18.37 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: *14.47* (σ = 1.47)

current avg25: 16.79 (σ = 1.94)
best avg25: *14.80* (σ = 1.61)

current avg50: 16.35 (σ = 2.01)
best avg50: *15.92* (σ = 1.88)

I can't believe my eyes. Before this session my ao12 pb was 15.06 ao25 was 15.89 and ao50 was 16.32


Spoiler



Average of 50: 15.92
1. 17.18 F D2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B R2 D L' R D' B' U2 F U R' U' 
2. 14.04 B2 D L2 D L2 R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 R' D F R2 B D2 F U L' R' 
3. 15.74 B2 D2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B D2 R2 D' B2 F' R U' B2 L B U2 R2 
4. 13.11 B2 D' L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 D' U' F U L' U2 B' R2 F' L R' F2 D' 
5. 18.33 U' R' D' R2 F D' F B' D R U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 F' L2 B L2 D2 
6. 16.34 D F R' U D R U2 F' L' F D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 
7. (20.80) R B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 F L' D L' B D2 B U L' B 
8. 17.32 F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B U2 F L2 D2 L' F2 L' U R' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' 
9. 19.52 F' D2 L F2 R U D2 R D' B L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U 
10. 15.79 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 U2 B D2 B' R' F' U' F' D2 F L' D2 B2 
11. 13.21 B' D2 B L' F U2 R D' F2 L F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 B' U2 B' D2 
12. 14.01 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 L U2 B2 L' U2 R U' L2 R D B' U' B' U2 R2 
13. 17.92 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 L2 R' U B R2 B U F2 
14. 19.17 U' R D B R2 D F R U B2 U L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 
15. 16.84 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 U F D' R2 B2 D' B R2 
16. (22.54) R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' B' L' R' F' L' B L D' R' 
17. 17.02 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' L' B L2 R2 U' B' D B2 L' U2 
18. 16.97 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 R' F' L R U' B F2 R2 U2 B' 
19. 15.91 B D2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 R D B U F2 D2 U F' U' B' 
20. 16.30 U2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' F D2 R F L F2 D' L' U2 
21. 18.05 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R' B U F' D B2 D R' U 
*22. 13.33 D U L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F' U L2 F D B L R' U2 
23. 18.88 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 D' L' F2 R2 U' R2 B D' B2 F 
24. 14.23 B D' R' U L U2 F2 B' D' L2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 
25. 13.31 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 R D B' R2 U' B F L F' D' 
26. (20.17) D F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' R' F' U B' U2 F2 L2 R' D 
27. (11.89) L U R D2 L B2 R U R2 B' R2 B2 U F2 U2 D F2 L2 U' B2 
28. 16.03 D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B L D' R' B2 L2 D2 U2 B L' F' 
29. 15.42 B2 R D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' U F' D U2 L' F' L2 R' D' F' 
30. 15.11 D U F2 D B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R D B2 L F2 R2 D' F U R' 
31. 13.97 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L' D B' L D' B' R' D' U L 
32. 12.72 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 R B2 F' L2 D L2 F2 D' R' F2 D2 
33. 16.81 D' R' L' B' R2 L2 U B L F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D' B2 
34. 14.14 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 F' L' D R' F U R B R D' U 
35. 14.97 B' R2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' F' D' U2 L U2 R' B' U' R 
36. 15.39 D2 U2 L U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 B' D B' L B' F2 D' B L 
37. 15.49 U L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B' U' F2 D' F R F L2 R' 
38. 15.88 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B U R2 U' B L2 D2 U F 
39. (11.77) U' B2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B D' U L B2 U' F' R' B2 U 
40. (12.13) D R2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D U2 L D2 U' L F2 R F' R' D 
41. 16.26 D R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L B U F' R2 D' F' U L U2 
42. 14.92 F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 F' U2 F2 R B2 L2 U' F D L2 
43. 17.29 R' B' R2 U B2 L F' D F D B2 U2 D2 R U2 F2 R' L2 B2 R B2 
44. 12.29 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U L B F2 D2 R' U2 F' D L2 U2 
45. 13.22 B2 D2 F D2 B' L2 D2 R2 F R2 F' U' R2 B2 R B F U2 R' B' L2 
46. 17.86 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' L' B L' U B' D2 L F2 R *
47. 17.10 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 B' F L' U' L2 U2 B' R2 B' F2 
48. 16.83 L2 F2 D2 B R2 F' R2 B D2 B' F' D R U2 F' D2 U' B R B2 L2 
49. 18.18 F2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 L' D F2 L R' B2 U2 F L R2 
50. 17.99 D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U B D B' U' B' L D' U'


I think there are 2 PLL skips and 1 OLL skip somewhere in the ao25.
Of course I failed to roll it to an average of 100, but who cares?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 12, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> It's not much help to learn new algorithms at this point. I think with good F2L you can even get sub-35 times with 4LLL



I agree, that's why I'm going to learn the remainder of the 4LLL algorithms. Right now I'm stitching stuff together which wastes moves and increases the look count to maybe 5.5 on average. Stupidly, I've started on learning the 2LOLL algorithms while it seems that not knowing the 2LPLL algorithms slow me down more.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 12, 2012)

9.72 average of 12. PB


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 12, 2012)

6.56 pb ao5

pyraminx


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tiled a side of my 11x11.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

4x4

number of times: 58/58
best time: 37.78
worst time: 57.66

current avg5: 48.16 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 43.22 (σ = 1.49)

current avg12: 48.66 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 46.15 (σ = 3.84)

current avg50: 47.76 (σ = 3.49)
best avg50: 47.62 (σ = 3.41)

session avg: 47.99 (σ = 3.45)


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 13, 2012)

2x2 PBs, because I never practise. Bold are PBs.

Generated By csTimer on 2012-7-13
Number of times: 145/145

Best time: 2.42
Worst time: 15.55

Current mo 3: 7.67 (σ = 1.75)
Best mo 3: 3.95 (σ = 1.13)

Current ao 5: 6.32 (σ = 1.19)
Best ao 5: 4.37 (σ = 0.36)

Current ao 12: 5.56 (σ = 1.20)
Best ao 12: *4.68 *(σ = 0.49)

Current ao 50: 5.51 (σ = 0.85)
Best ao 50: 5.11 (σ = 0.67)

Current ao 100: 5.36 (σ = 0.85)
Best ao 100: *5.25* (σ = 0.76)

Session average: 5.43 (σ = 0.87)
Session mean: 5.56



Spoiler



Time List:
6.57, 5.61, 4.31, 5.41, 8.37, 6.27, 6.15, 5.37, 2.98, 5.61, 5.42, 5.51, 10.05, 5.88, 5.18, 5.69, 5.88, 6.36, 4.82, 4.34, 6.45, 6.46, 6.99+, 4.75, 8.17, 5.38, 5.71, 5.86, 6.94+, 4.97, 7.35, 5.54, 3.51, 15.55, 4.18, 5.69, 4.70, 4.68, 4.79, 5.82, 3.90, 4.20, 4.13, 5.91, 4.85, 4.10, 6.46, 5.82, 5.77, 6.18, 5.29, 4.76, 7.19, 4.90, 5.54, 8.51, 5.21, 10.36, 5.58, 4.34, 4.46, 4.54, 5.46, 4.17, 5.10, 5.07, 5.59, 4.88, 6.10, 4.91, 3.32, 6.16, 5.57, 5.32, 5.34, 5.51, 5.32, 6.37, 4.40, 4.21, 4.48, 5.44, 5.23, 5.07, 4.48, 4.45, 6.22, 3.93, 5.09, 2.82, 4.51, 8.95, 5.32, 4.51, 4.21, 4.59, 5.73, 6.79, 5.04, 7.91+, 5.38, 3.76, 4.52, 4.68, 6.29, 5.46, 5.15, 6.66, 5.63, 5.21, 4.82, 6.93, 5.69, 5.41, 6.04, 4.70, 4.40, 4.85, 5.41, 5.87, 2.42, 6.30, 4.66, 7.29, 5.77, 5.40, 5.76, 5.99, 4.63, 4.73, 5.48, 8.91+, 5.37, 3.99, 7.10, 4.51, 4.20, 5.16, 6.19, 5.51, 5.38, 3.54, 7.66, 5.92+, 9.42


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 13, 2012)

OH PB average.

Avg5: 23.30
Avg12: 24.89
23.69, 24.02, 28.11, *22.81, (21.69), 22.21, 24.87, 27.24*, 26.43, (28.47), 25.18, 24.39



Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4 single, Avg5 and Avg12

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


[/QUOTE]


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 13, 2012)

broke my spacebar after getting a CLL skip on 2x2


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jul 13, 2012)

New avg5 and avg12 PB. I did an average of 50 and started of with a good average of 5.



Spoiler: Average of 50



number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.68
worst time: 21.30

current avg5: 18.44 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 15.67 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 18.41 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 16.48 (σ = 1.33)

current avg50: 17.65 (σ = 1.53)
best avg50: 17.65 (σ = 1.53)

*16.28, 15.34, 15.39, 15.25, 17.27*, 19.58, 15.22, 17.97, 19.66, 19.06, *20.32, 14.11, 18.18, 15.58, 17.16, 14.74, 17.48, 16.48, 17.72, 17.21, 14.09, 16.14*, 20.24, 17.24, 20.94, 13.68, 16.02, 19.80, 18.02, 21.30, 18.80, 16.81, 20.39, 18.14, 16.59, 16.52, 18.20, 16.74, 16.87, 17.70, 19.08, 18.15, 18.16, 18.87, 19.94, 18.29, 16.83, 21.08, 17.46, 19.56



Finished an average of 50 (4x4). No single pb but the rest was. The average of 50 was better than my previous average 12 pb.



Spoiler: Average of 50 (4x4)



number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:00.76
worst time: 1:30.19

current avg5: 1:14.51 (σ = 2.13)
best avg5: 1:08.15 (σ = 4.52)

current avg12: 1:12.04 (σ = 3.68)
best avg12: 1:09.70 (σ = 3.63)

current avg50: 1:12.89 (σ = 4.94)
best avg50: 1:12.89 (σ = 4.94)

1:15.13, 1:08.62, 1:13.02, 1:20.32, 1:22.47, 1:08.37, 1:04.27, 1:17.23, 1:21.83, 1:06.54, 1:19.28, 1:15.15, 1:07.61, 1:16.75, 1:16.56, 1:30.19, 1:16.37, 1:21.64, 1:09.86, 1:25.69, 1:12.80, 1:10.96, 1:13.86, 1:05.88, 1:04.03, 1:13.50, 1:05.22, 1:13.35, 1:14.47, 1:11.08, 1:06.58, 1:21.11, 1:08.44, 1:12.38, 1:06.13, 1:11.90, 1:17.90, 1:00.76, 1:14.46, 1:14.02, 1:05.31, 1:15.04, 1:11.05, 1:09.90, 1:07.06, 1:16.62, 1:03.16, 1:12.37, 1:14.53, 1:25.25


----------



## Hershey (Jul 13, 2012)

*Lolwhat I suck at 3x3.*

3x3
13.78, 12.20, (20.65), (12.14), 14.73 = 13.57

3x3 OH
15.69, 14.78, 15.55, (14.30), (17.60) = 15.49

3x3 to OH ratio: 87.6%


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 13, 2012)

YES!
Finally sub9 ao100
8.98


Spoiler



9.16, 9.73, 8.47, 12.96, 7.42, 6.80, 7.67, 11.69, 10.24, 10.48, 9.94, 6.23, 8.01, 9.09, 8.47, 11.99, 7.72, 8.15, 8.59, 10.15, 9.93, 9.57, 7.78, 6.45, 7.26, 11.63, (16.31), 10.99, 10.63, 7.96, 9.27, 11.30, 11.20, 9.00, 11.55, 7.65, 7.90, 9.64, (32.62), 10.28, 10.88, 10.21, 6.98, (3.75), 6.89, 11.12, 9.63, 6.77, 8.46, 11.47, 7.53, 8.86, 8.85, 7.62, 8.47, 10.51, 6.32, 6.29, 6.71, 8.90, 7.93, 11.13, 7.05, 10.02, 9.94, 10.01, 12.51, 8.53, 6.34, 6.87, (14.12), 8.62, 10.46, 9.90, (5.75), 9.09, 8.69, 10.78, 13.08, 6.55, 9.43, 7.32, 11.26, (4.52), (16.24), 8.98, 9.31, 8.32, 7.57, (4.64), 7.80, 6.14, 6.64, 8.45, 9.46, (18.30), 8.50, 8.47, 7.83, (4.26)




I think that my goal of sub8 by the end of summer is a bit of a stretch...


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

> 3x3
> 13.78, 12.20, (20.65), (12.14), 14.73 = 13.57
> 
> 3x3 OH
> ...



Welcome to the club.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

Avg5 OH 53.09
50.47, 51.88, 1:19.67, 45.43, 56.91


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2012)

7x7

4:26.65, 4:28.95, (4:51.61), 4:40.14, (4:18.95) = 4:31.91


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 14, 2012)

So I got a Shengshou 7x7 and my qqtimer.net was suddenly working, so I decided to do an avg100. Previous 7x7 PBs: single - 4:44.xx, avg5 - 5:09.xx, avg12 - 5:20.xx



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 4:04.21
worst time: 6:41.69

current mo3: 4:34.57 (σ = 13.58)
best mo3: 4:26.69 (σ = 19.52)

current avg5: 4:36.90 (σ = 12.05)
best avg5: 4:24.90 (σ = 7.01)

current avg12: 4:47.05 (σ = 17.47)
best avg12: 4:39.86 (σ = 13.92)

current avg100: 4:53.29 (σ = 15.74)
best avg100: 4:53.29 (σ = 15.74)

session avg: 4:53.29 (σ = 15.74)
session mean: 4:54.58





Spoiler



5:04.39, 5:02.45, 5:06.48, 5:16.32, 4:44.52, 5:01.93, 5:02.83, 5:03.75, 4:57.97, 5:10.35, 5:22.14, 5:09.53, 4:39.25, 4:46.30, 5:25.54, 4:46.95, 5:20.24, 4:35.27, 4:36.93, 5:28.57, 5:01.43, 5:21.00, 4:39.88, 5:02.32, 4:24.37, 4:49.56, 4:42.86, 4:44.96, 5:34.07, 4:39.49, 5:26.10, 5:08.15, 4:44.81, 5:02.04, 4:52.35, 4:56.93, 4:55.66, 6:41.69, 5:35.27, 4:36.82, 5:01.45, 4:53.94, 4:18.59, 4:18.17, 4:54.23, 4:23.67, 4:32.45, 4:36.17, 5:05.32, 4:36.30, 4:55.44, 4:37.02, 5:17.16, 5:12.66, 4:54.25, 4:36.52, 4:59.41, 4:41.19, 5:06.51, 5:06.59, 4:48.07, 4:47.22, 5:03.74, 4:47.01, 4:32.98, 4:32.98, 5:08.90, 5:00.52, 5:08.60, 5:02.44, 4:32.73, 4:33.97, 4:49.21, 5:22.64, 4:42.71, 4:50.55, 5:00.31, 5:13.31, 4:53.17, 4:59.48, 4:21.33, 4:38.25, 4:36.58, 4:39.28, 4:04.21, 5:02.59, 4:27.40, 4:59.07, 4:41.14, 4:49.11, 5:26.55, 4:23.81, 4:57.38, 4:47.08, 4:51.89, 4:33.62, 6:16.10, 4:26.83, 4:26.63, 4:50.25



All these were done within about 4 days, so that's a lot of strain on the hands and mind. I could probably have done better though. I didn't adjust the tensions or lube my cube at all.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 14, 2012)

oh avg of 12

45.02 41.36 42.50 (47.83) 40.41 (33.65) 42.97 41.81 40.68 38.97 36.67 37.93

40.86 pettry god


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 14, 2012)

15.51 AO 100

14.xy AO 12

Both Pbs, the AO 12 is in my sig.


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 14, 2012)

Average of 12: 13.65 first sub 14 !
1. 14.11 D F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 L B2 U' B' F2 R2 D R 
2. 15.86 B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F D R' U R' D' L2 B F R 
3. 12.10 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 R B' F2 D' R B F D' R' U L 
4. 15.83 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D U' B R U2 B L' R B F' D' 
5. 13.55 R U2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 F' R2 U B2 F' U' R2 B L' D 
*6. 12.03 D2 R2 B R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 R' D F2 D L2 F' R U' F2 R2 
7. 13.45 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 D L2 R B' D2 F2 12.41 avg5 second sub 13 !
8. 14.74 U' R' L' F D2 L B2 U F R2 F2 U2 R U2 R U2 D2 R' U2 L' 
9. (11.73) R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' U' B' F' U L' B D' F2 U L' U 
10. 11.75 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' L2 F' L U B2 U B' F R' D B' F2 *
11. (19.04) F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F U F2 L' R' U' L' R' U 
12. 13.04 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' L R2 D B' R' D2 F2 U' F'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

16.93 avg12 first sub17
15.63, 18.20, 16.50, (24.22), 14.49, 16.88, 17.26, 20.07, 17.72, (13.80), 16.13, 16.41

18.89 avg100 first sub19

Time list:


Spoiler



18.26, 18.97, 15.82, 16.26, 18.88, 19.09, 19.43, 15.69, 16.97, 19.70, 16.31, 21.40, 24.28, 22.38, 22.45, 16.31, 16.72, 20.34, 21.14, 24.54, 21.46, 18.08, 17.01, 15.23, 17.98, 27.59+, 18.86, 17.70, 18.37, 22.53, 19.51, 25.24, 17.13, 17.54, 16.46, 17.56, 16.45, 21.44, 21.02, 19.80, 19.71, 18.83, 18.86, 19.52, 17.29, 18.05, 19.55, 19.09, 23.77, 23.01, 17.96, 20.15, (1:18.20), 16.32, 18.65, 18.82, 18.47, 18.42, 15.30, 24.18, 17.94, 16.85, 15.22, 20.94, 21.76, 20.12, 15.93, 17.22, 25.94, 16.02, 20.30, 17.02, 18.61, 21.15, 17.31, 18.06, 18.97, 19.37, 14.86, 19.54, 16.65, 16.54, 16.61, 20.43, 22.38, 17.84, 19.14, 17.17, 15.63, 18.20, 16.50, 24.22, 14.49, 16.88, 17.26, 20.07, 17.72, (13.80), 16.13, 16.41


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 14, 2012)

4x4
avg5: 45.74 (solves 1-5)
avg12: 48.28


Spoiler: Times



47.44, 43.92, 45.87, 50.61, 43.28, 53.39, 59.01, 48.38, 44.78, 50.13, 47.01, 51.30


----------



## applemobile (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally a adv of 12 sub 20. 

Best A05 - 18.45

Average of 12: 19.92
1. 16.74 U B U R' F' U D R2 B2 R' D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 F L2 
2. (23.07) B' U2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 R B2 F' U' L2 R B' L B' F 
3. 17.53 D2 R' D2 U2 R B2 U2 R' B2 U B' F U' L' R' U' F L' F2 
4. 18.44 F2 B2 U F2 U2 R F L D R2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 L2 B' D2 
5. 19.39 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 D' U L' B U R' B2 R F' R' 
6. 22.39 D2 L F2 L' D2 R' U2 L B2 R D2 B' D R' U2 L2 U F' D B2 D 
7. (16.44) B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B' D2 R' U L U2 B' F U2 R 
8. 22.40 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D' F' L R2 U2 F' R D' F2 
9. 22.01 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 L' R' D2 U' R D' U' R B' L' F2 U2 
10. 20.37 F' B2 L' F2 D2 F B2 R2 L' U' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 U B2 
11. 21.19 L U2 L F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 F' L' D2 F' D' U' F 
12. 18.74 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 R2 B' D F' R U2 L' D F' L' B


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

yay sub 6
avg 50 = 5.95 (σ = 1.13)
5.09, 5.03, 5.14, 7.38, 4.45, 8.17, 7.09, 5.07, 8.12, 5.16, 8.16, 3.60, 9.04, 4.03, 6.38, 5.50, 5.99, 7.89, 6.56, 5.65, 5.38, 6.92, 6.37, 5.80, 7.28, 5.16, 5.02, 4.32, 6.17, 5.17, 4.64, 8.40, 3.56, 6.91, 5.10, 7.62, 6.64, 6.14, 5.70, 5.93, 6.37, 5.94, 4.80, 5.66, 6.45, 3.97, 7.92, 7.15, 4.64, 4.00

i need to get better 2x2.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 15, 2012)

Master Magic PB's:
2.27 single

2.50 Ao5
_2.27, (3.34), 2.86, (2.27), 2.36_

2.72 Ao12
_2.40, 2.59, 2.97, 2.46, 3.13, 2.34, 2.65, 3.05, 2.66, (3.15), 2.97, (2.27)_

Magic PB:
1.09 Ao5
1.08, (1.06), (2.09), 1.09, 1.11
I have been improving with Magic recently! For about 7 months I was stuck at about 1.25-1.4 averages, but now I can sub 1.2 easily with no fails and now sub 1.10!! Sub-1 still seems far off, but I am closing in


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 15, 2012)

Huge relay PB's!

2-5: 3:19.60

2-6: 7:17.85

2-7: 12:36.87

2-8: 21:56.97

Hopefully my next 2-8 relay will be sub 20. Goodness I love big cubes. 



Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4 single, Avg5 and Avg12

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 15, 2012)

OH:

*Best ao 12: 52.57 (PB)*

53.12, 1:08.27, 46.11, 44.62, 1:01.98, 51.34, 59.44, 44.13, 54.90, 57.16, 52.47, 53.59, 1:00.01, 48.06, 43.59, DNF(14.21)

DNF was because I just decided I didn't want to do any more OH, it was a bad solve anyway

Edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2012-7-15
Number of times: 134/134

Best time: 3.06
Worst time: 14.68

Current mo 3: 7.86 (σ = 2.54)
Best mo 3: 4.24 (σ = 1.00)

Current ao 5: 7.45 (σ = 1.93)
*Best ao 5: 4.43* (σ = 0.73)

Current ao 12: 7.43 (σ = 1.10)
Best ao 12: 5.38 (σ = 1.34)

Current ao 50: 6.86 (σ = 1.38)
Best ao 50: 6.53 (σ = 1.24)

Current ao 100: 6.86 (σ = 1.25)
*Best ao 100: 6.66* (σ = 1.27)

Session average: 6.85 (σ = 1.28)
Session mean: 6.95

Bold is PB as usual. Lol 666, mark of the beast 



Spoiler



Time List:
9.81, 6.35, 6.44, 4.34, 6.60, 7.97, 12.96, 6.57, 7.64, 5.46, 7.46, 14.60, 5.44, 8.71, 9.52, 7.58, 7.14, 5.94, 6.44, 5.34, 7.79, 5.07, 7.02, 6.60, 6.90, 5.44, 7.49, 7.58, 6.05, 9.31, 3.67, 3.67, 5.40, 5.12, 4.51, 3.96, 4.59, 8.81, 6.61, 8.35, 5.63, 9.05, 5.77, 7.85, 6.68, 9.24, 7.44, 5.23, 6.16, 6.47, 6.72, 6.72, 8.50, 6.72, 10.81+, 8.39, 6.29, 7.77, 9.17, 6.38, 6.79, 6.82, 8.44, 6.41, 7.58, 8.71, 4.10, 9.28, 5.76, 5.96, 6.94, 6.57, 6.04, 7.14, 5.88, 6.16, 6.12, 6.54, 5.51, 7.49, 8.17, 6.82, 5.80, 5.82, 9.11, 9.11, 3.46, 3.28, 7.19, 7.74, 6.19, 5.20, 14.68, 5.40, 6.18, 6.58, 5.87, 6.72, 4.71, 9.33, 7.46, 8.72, 10.90, 4.77, 7.01, 4.82, 5.76, 3.06, 4.76, 7.08, 5.90, 7.04, 5.63, 7.21, 6.54, 10.52, 6.83, 6.13, 6.80, 5.41, 7.50, 6.83, 8.42, 7.43, 7.21, 7.10, 7.54, 8.14, 6.10, 5.35, 9.25, 7.69, 10.48, 5.41


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2012)

Achievement get. 

5x5 average of 5: 1:56.15

And I have poison ivy on my wrists so that make cubing a lot harder to do.

EDIT: Just sub-2ed the average of 12 and dropped another second off the average of 5.

*3.67s* average of 12

July 15, 2012 at 10:22 Pyraminx 


SolveTimeScrambleComment1*4.01s*R' L U B' L' U R' l' r b u'2*3.27s*U' B L B U R' U B l r' b u3*4.41s*U L R B' L U L U l r' b4*4.83s*L' R' U' B' U' R L' B r' b u'5*2.73s*R L' R' U' R U R' l u'6*3.42s*U R L U' R' L R' U r' b' u'7*3.53s*U L' R' L U' B' U' l' r' b'8*3.12s*U L' R U' R' B R' L r u'9*4.08s*L B' L U' R L U' L l r b u10*4.28s*U R' L' U' R L U R' U' b u11*3.50s*L' U L R U' R' L' U' l' r b' u'12*3.13s*L B' L' B' U R U' l' r u'
 

Das hot.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 15, 2012)

4x4:

Generated By csTimer on 2012-7-15
Number of times: 21/21

*Best time: 1:32.05*
Worst time: 2:34.90

Current mo 3: 1:58.89 (σ = 4.09)
Best mo 3: 1:55.86 (σ = 2.48)

Current ao 5: 1:58.89 (σ = 4.09)
*Best ao 5: 1:56.30 *(σ = 2.07)

Current ao 12: 1:59.99 (σ = 5.10)
*Best ao 12: 1:59.99 *(σ = 5.10)

Session average: 2:07.42 (σ = 12.48)
Session mean: 2:07.11

Bold are PB, Sub-2 win with the average of 12 :3



Spoiler



Time List:
2:28.01, 1:52.09, 2:27.45, 2:26.38, 1:48.26, 2:18.81, 2:26.02, 2:21.03, 2:14.43, 1:32.05, 2:01.26, 2:34.90, 1:54.67, 2:06.66, 2:05.17, 1:55.31, 2:06.11, 1:53.99, 1:58.68, 1:54.91, 2:03.10


----------



## ottozing (Jul 15, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2012-7-15
> Number of times: 21/21
> 
> *Best time: 1:32.05*
> ...



what event?


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 15, 2012)

ottozing said:


> what event?



Fixed, it's 4x4 lol. I know I'm still kinda slow, but atleast I am improving.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 15, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Fixed, it's 4x4 lol. I know I'm still kinda slow, but atleast I am improving.



cool. it's good to see you're getting closer and closer to sub 2.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2012)

rickcube said:


> Achievement get.
> 
> 5x5 average of 5: 1:56.15
> 
> ...



Practice Feet


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok.. no times at all, but an accomplishment still, first time solve of a 4x4 WITH parity. Second solve overall but my first was plain lucky when it solved like a 3x3 and went fine.

I have been solving this thing with parity for like.. 8 hours.. on and off (more on than off actually). I think I have seen pretty much every crevice of youtube by now.. :fp

*bes square eyed*

But I DID it! 


(although I have no idea HOW.. lol!)


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2012)

Got PBs across the board using my new cool Guhong V2! Thanks asmallkitten!

Single: 11.90

R2 L2 F2 L' R' F2 B' L' U2 D2 R L' D' R2 B D' R F2 L2 F D2 L D2 R2 U' 

EOLine: x2 F' R2 B D R2 D (6)
Left: R' U R2 L' U' L2 R' U' R U L (12,18)
Right: U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R (12,30)
OCLL: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (9,39)
PLL skip 
39/11.90=3.28tps

Also 17.80 avg100 



Spoiler



15.96, 16.64, 13.64, 16.69, 17.79, 16.27, 18.84, 17.73, 15.03, 19.65, 20.74, 19.45, 15.89, 19.30, 19.57, 17.75, 16.06, 19.35, 16.96, 17.94, 16.33, 15.34, 21.76, 17.98, 18.26, 19.60, 17.78, 22.07, 18.18, 21.18, 15.39, 17.51, 17.65, 15.93, 15.48, 21.85+, 16.32, 18.83, 20.99, 17.43, 16.17, 15.99, 17.09, 20.91, 15.69, 14.90, 22.44, 18.10, 16.54, 18.85, 15.23, 17.40, 19.95, 18.97, 15.26, 17.95, 22.40, 14.95, 16.69, 16.93, 14.73, 19.58, 21.81, 16.67, 18.27, 13.65, 20.55, 17.04, (11.90), 15.87, 19.29, 23.90, 16.97, 15.18, 16.04, 19.59, 16.70, 17.87, 16.44, 14.94, 18.66, 21.27, 16.92, 18.89, 19.10, 18.42, 17.93, 15.81, 17.55, 14.19, 17.20, 18.71, 20.22, 16.64, 15.76, 22.78, 17.33, 13.11, (24.19), 18.90



And 15.52 avg5

13.65, (20.55), 17.04, (11.90), 15.87

And 16.89 avg12

(11.90), 15.87, 19.29, (23.90), 16.97, 15.18, 16.04, 19.59, 16.70, 17.87, 16.44, 14.94

Yay for cool guhong v2!!!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 15, 2012)

best avg100: 16.22 (σ = 1.44)

Pretty consistent for me


----------



## timeless (Jul 15, 2012)

timeless said:


> 5x5 single pb - first sub 3, 60-70-46
> 5. (2:56.77) d b2 d' b' F' U2 f2 F b2 L2 f' u' d r2 u' D' r' L D2 f' b R' l' b B l' r' R' d2 R L l' B2 U' r2 f D f' r' R b' L' B2 f2 d D2 F' B' L R' F2 D2 f2 L U D L' l' b D



5x5 pbs
single 2:41.24) 
Average of 5: 3:04.88
1. (3:51.68) b u2 D' f' U r' L2 B' F' U d' F2 L' d2 D2 B' r' U' D u f' U' b D r b2 F2 l U' u2 F L2 D2 d B2 f U2 D f l2 F' f' D' r d2 D' r' R U' l f2 F2 D2 l' D' f' b' F' R' D2 
2. 3:01.01 r f2 L B2 r2 D' l' r2 b F d' l2 U2 u2 D' b U' f2 r' l2 f2 d' b L' D2 u d U2 b' L' d r' L' B b' L l2 b F' u2 l' d D B' L' U2 b2 F' R r' l2 D2 R' d R2 l' D' r f' U2 
3. (2:41.24) u F2 b' d' U' l' r' B' F u2 L2 d f U B' d' U l u2 d' r2 D' u' b' d2 b' R2 F' d' U' L2 F' L2 R2 F' u F' D2 f2 R' B b2 r R' F f' u F L2 B f2 F U' F D2 u2 r b' l' L' 
4. 3:13.38 r2 u2 b2 l' B F' d' D l2 F2 D' b' U2 f2 R' b f L' U' b' D L2 F' R d' U2 l2 d2 U' f2 u2 L' R2 F' R L2 U' L d2 u2 F B l r' U d2 l' D' l r2 U2 u' D' d2 l2 L' F' u f' R' 
5. 3:00.26 L2 b B2 F D2 R L' l u2 l2 F2 B d2 B2 D' F' l' R2 U b F u' l r B U2 D d B u r l u' f2 R r' F2 r2 f2 R' U' r' F2 R2 D2 b2 l2 r' f' d' D2 b' D b d L' R' F' D F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2012)

2.96 official 2x2 average, 9.05 official 3x3 fullstep single.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 16, 2012)

17.45 average of 100. In it there was a 12.79 NL which is also a pb.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 16, 2012)

57.676 Feet average of 100. Faster than the NAR holder's PB


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 16, 2012)

1:09.93, 1:14.41, 1:08.56, 1:08.46, (1:07.38), 1:15.72, 1:10.77, 1:18.56, 1:13.11, 1:09.08, (1:19.11), 1:10.91 = 1:11.95 avg12

Megaminx


----------



## ottozing (Jul 16, 2012)

Spoiler: times



12.399, 12.561, 13.575, 10.418, 14.039, 14.480, 15.931+, 12.446, 10.335, 16.507, 9.602, 12.586, 12.718, 12.740, 12.497, 12.638, 14.396, 12.681, 12.364, 12.230, 13.404, 19.175, 14.008, 12.088, 13.366, 12.620, 14.819, 12.313, 11.428, 14.765, 17.037, 13.136, 20.269, 16.162, 13.106, 14.243, 12.142, 12.982, 13.147, 10.345, 15.394, 17.623, 12.365, 11.656, 14.856, 11.679, 11.757, 10.348, 12.276, 13.635, 13.146, 9.729, 12.389, 11.858, 12.415, 12.735, 12.521, 13.590, 13.001, 12.230, 13.381, 16.274, 14.653, 12.625, 14.205, 14.024, 13.565, 14.115, 11.633, 11.585, 15.598, 12.642, 12.417, 11.741, 11.824, 11.369, 13.413, 14.811, 10.754, 12.525, 10.744, 12.341, 12.979, 13.348, 12.764, 13.021, 13.174, 13.203, 13.242, 12.569, 13.804, 13.472, 12.079, 15.345, 12.445, 10.680, 11.855, 12.522, 11.829, 13.959, 12.498, 13.677, 15.417, 11.813, 10.978, 17.716, 14.084, 11.757, 16.408, 11.117, 12.541, 13.077, 13.725, 13.609, 12.126, 13.850, 11.696, 10.202, 10.421, 12.146, 12.583, 11.612, 13.925, 12.380, 10.038, 12.200, 14.320, 14.501, 12.426, 10.911, 12.743, 9.836, 12.705, 12.086, 13.896, 15.529, 15.877, 12.939, 13.115, 13.395








Spoiler: stats



number of times: 140/140
best time: 9.602
worst time: 20.269

current avg5: 14.013 (σ = 1.08)
best avg5: 11.393 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 12.975 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 11.922 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 12.879 (σ = 1.46)
best avg100: 12.790 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 13.025 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 13.052



best ao5 and best ao12 are very, very, very close to PB. ao100 is indeed a PB by 0.5


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 16, 2012)

OH:

Generated By csTimer on 2012-7-16
Number of times: 8/8

Best time: 42.95
Worst time: 2:08.47

Current mo 3: 1:13.64 (σ = 41.11)
Best mo 3: 48.88 (σ = 7.73)

Current ao 5: 1:14.67 (σ = 39.97)
*Best ao 5: 48.93 *(σ = 5.84)

Session average: 1:03.82 (σ = 28.28)
Session mean: 1:09.29

Time List:
58.14, 45.08, 55.65, 2:08.47, 46.06, 42.95, 57.62, 2:00.34

Fail session, messed up on the 2min+ solves lol. But first sub-50 average of 5, 48.93


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 16, 2012)

lol my first zbll in an OH solve.

can you guess which one it was?

23.46, 26.40, 46.64, 23.74, 23.66


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jul 16, 2012)

Some progress with ZZ.
Mean of 100: 13.94 (PB)
Average of 12: 12.98
Average of 5: 12.34 (almost better than my PB)
Single: 9.39 (PB)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 16, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> 1:09.93, 1:14.41, 1:08.56, 1:08.46, (1:07.38), 1:15.72, 1:10.77, 1:18.56, 1:13.11, 1:09.08, (1:19.11), 1:10.91 = 1:11.95 avg12
> 
> Megaminx



You're getting pretty fast!


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 16, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> You're getting pretty fast!



Thanks!


----------



## Julian (Jul 16, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> lol my first zbll in an OH solve.
> 
> can you guess which one it was?
> 
> 23.46, 26.40, 46.64, 23.74, 23.66


2 twisted corners?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2012)

inb4 COLL alg

I set 3 pbs officially at WSMO. 3:49.xy 777 single, 1:06 555 single, and 26 moves FM (found in about 5-10 mins I think).

I did terrible in almost every other event which I cared about especially 333. Only 1 sub 10 for me :/


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 16, 2012)

5:05.47 First timed 3x3x5 solve with my own Method
Refined it more and got a 3:03.28 in the second solve


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 16, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 5:05.47 First timed 3x3x5 solve with my own Method



does that mean an original method, or you didnt look at a tutorial?

1:29.78 sandwich variation


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 16, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> does that mean an original method, or you didnt look at a tutorial?
> 
> 1:29.78 sandwich variation



I didn't look at any tutorials and I'm doing:
1.Belt, 
2.OLL (doesn'T matter if black or white)
3.Line up Edges for the black cross
4.line up black corners and solve the black site
5. Solve the 2nd top Row with normal PLL ( turning both layers)
6. Solve the last Row with H, T and J Perms that only use double turns and U/D


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 16, 2012)

I think this is my CFOP full step PB : 15.63
Could be wrong though.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 16, 2012)

Julian said:


> 2 twisted corners?



lol, when i said "guess which one" i meant out of the times i posted.

but no, it was F2 R U' R' U' R U F U F' R' F U' F


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 16, 2012)

2:08.35 3x3x5 with 2nd layer skip


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 16, 2012)

First sub3 minute megaminx solve! 2:47.55


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 16, 2012)

1. 1:53.82 R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 / F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R' D2 B' D' U L' D R' D U2 
Still 3x3x5, What's the record? I think I can sub 1:30 easily


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 16, 2012)

i think its:
kirjava single 22
dan ao5 31


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 16, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> i think its:
> kirjava single 22
> dan ao5 31



oh . I hope I'll be sub 1 at the end of the week.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> lol, when i said "guess which one" i meant out of the times i posted.
> 
> but no, it was F2 R U' R' U' R U F U F' R' F U' F



R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U


----------



## Sillas (Jul 17, 2012)

2x2
6.46, 6.53, 5.43, 4.02, 5.48, 4.50, (3.58), 4.13, 4.16, 3.59, (7.06), 4.35 = 4.87


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 17, 2012)

Mega
number of times: 104/104
best time: 1:01.21
worst time: 1:28.43

current mo3: 1:15.01 (σ = 5.32)
best mo3: 1:08.11 (σ = 5.98)

current avg5: 1:15.62 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 1:08.98 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 1:14.92 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 1:11.95 (σ = 3.40)

current avg100: 1:14.94 (σ = 3.59)
best avg100: 1:14.94 (σ = 3.59)


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 17, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I think this is my CFOP full step PB : 15.63
> Could be wrong though.



If you are not sure than you should keep track of your records in your accomplishment thread posts like I do as shown below.



Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4 single, Avg5 and Avg12

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock



I don't see why others don't do it as it is very convenient.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got my first sub-30 3x3 Ao5 (29.74) and set a new 3x3 Ao12 (30.97) on the same solve. Sub-30, here I come! 

Edit: Just set a 3x3 PB of 23:67 (I got a second-look PLL skip (I use 2-look).


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 17, 2012)

Unnoticed said:


> If you are not sure than you should keep track of your records in your accomplishment thread posts like I do as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because, if you use something like PPT, then it automatically tells you your records.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

Unnoticed said:


> If you are not sure than you should keep track of your records in your accomplishment thread posts like I do as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too much work. id rather just write it once and hope im right


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 17, 2012)

1) 24.56 OH average of 100
2) finally know all my OH plls lol


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

OH PB single and ao5

44.04
35.16, 40.55, 43.18, 49.09, 48.40

roux of course


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2012)

4x4 sim 58.52 with no z rotations.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 17, 2012)

New 5x5 average of 5 and average of 12 PBs here.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2012)

YESSSS First sub10 *9.01*!!!!!!!!!!!! ZZ Last layer skip (1/1944 iirc)

Scramble: B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 L B2 L2 B2 U B D L' F R' U F D2

x2
EOLine: D' L R' F U2 L2 D' (7)
Left: U2 L' U' L' U R U R' U' L' (10,17)
Right: U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 (performed as R' R') U R (10,27)
AUF: U2 (1,28)
28/9.01=3.108 tps

And my previous PB was 11.90...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2012)

OH PB avg12 and avg5 with Pickup
Avg5: 14.22 (in brackets)
Avg12: 14.85

Times:
14.73, [(11.50), 14.86, 15.23, (16.70), 12.57], 14.76, 15.78, 14.39, 15.78, 15.18, 15.17


----------



## nccube (Jul 17, 2012)

FMC 26 moves

Scramble: F L2 F' L2 U' R' D2 F2 D' F R' D2 B2 L' F' D R2 D R2 D' L' B U' R


Spoiler



2x2x2: B U F2 D' B2 R (6)
2x2x3: L F2 D2 (9)
More blocks: L D F' D' F (14)
Leave 3 corners: U' R' F(*)R F' R' F R F' U (24+8-6=26)
At (*):F' L2 F R F' L2 F R'


----------



## applemobile (Jul 17, 2012)

Single - 14.40 
AO5 - 18.28.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 17, 2012)

3x3 OH PB!!
full step, yay!

18.74 - L2 U F' D B' R D F D2 R B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 L' U2 R2


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 17, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> 143 puzzle (12x12 15 puzzle)
> 24:52.11
> 4958 moves
> 3.32 moves/s
> ...



Where do you do this?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2012)

2.20, 1.36, (1.14), 2.72, 2.14, 2.11, 2.94, 2.00, (3.33), 2.85, 1.90, 1.54 = 2.18


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Where do you do this?



modified http://albertoonsoftware.com/fifteenpuzzle/


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 18, 2012)

4x4 PB's.

52.16, 1:12.06, 1:02.91, 1:03.28, 56.68, 1:07.03, 1:03.93, 1:05.27, 58.86, 1:01.02, 56.90, 59.91, *54.86, 56.66, 1:12.36, 58.96, 54.86*, 56.99



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 18/18
best time: 52.16
worst time: 1:12.36

current avg5: 57.54 (σ = 1.24)
*best avg5: 56.83 (σ = 2.06)*

current avg12: 59.34 (σ = 3.31)
best avg12: 59.34 (σ = 3.31)

session avg: 1:00.64 (σ = 4.82)
session mean: 1:00.82



Finally a sub 1 average of 12. I have improved well with 4x4 with a 16 second drop in three weeks.



Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Julian (Jul 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I did the 48 puzzle in 155.460 (full disclosure: first try was 15x but I forgot it, second try was 166, this was third), what are you guys doing spending 5+ minutes on it? o_0


Can't find numbers fast enough.


----------



## xJAVEEZYx0 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ive been speedcubing for a month now and finally got my best time of 28.06!!! ^-^


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 18, 2012)

5x5 PB's.

1:50.47, 2:03.66, 1:53.96, 1:57.50, 1:51.02, *1:39.40, 1:43.89, 1:50.88, 1:39.89, 1:48.79*, 1:44.72, 1:45.35



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:39.40
worst time: 2:03.66

current avg5: 1:46.29 (σ = 2.19)
*best avg5: 1:44.19 (σ = 4.46)*

current avg12: 1:48.65 (σ = 5.23)
best avg12: 1:48.65 (σ = 5.23)

session avg: 1:48.65 (σ = 5.23)
session mean: 1:49.13





Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 18, 2012)

Just did my first ever 4x4 Ao12 (and 4x4 timing in general). Here's what I got (all PBs):

(Best) Ao12: 2:34.95
Best Ao5: 2:29.21
Best Single: 2:13.90

How's that for my first ever 4x4 session? (serious question)


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 18, 2012)

Solved the 4x4 in 7 mins  
Btw I want to tension my shengshou 4x4 v3 will tensioning it make it worse(cube is to loose)


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 18, 2012)

iCube4fun said:


> Solved the 4x4 in 7 mins
> Btw I want to tension my shengshou 4x4 v3 will tensioning it make it worse(cube is to loose)


No, not if you do it right.

If you really want to make your SS 4x4 v3 amazing, and you are dedicated, then try doing this mod:


Spoiler











I finished it today, and my cube is simply amazing. It takes a little while to do, though.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 18, 2012)

2.00 single
(2.00), (7.40), 4.13, 4.59, 5.15 = 4.62 average of 5
(4.13), 4.59, 5.15, 4.50, 5.81, (DNF), 4.75, 5.53, 5.06, 4.47, 4.53, 6.25 = 5.06 average of 12

Can anyone guess the event?


----------



## Julian (Jul 18, 2012)

191.466


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 18, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.00 single
> (2.00), (7.40), 4.13, 4.59, 5.15 = 4.62 average of 5
> (4.13), 4.59, 5.15, 4.50, 5.81, (DNF), 4.75, 5.53, 5.06, 4.47, 4.53, 6.25 = 5.06 average of 12
> 
> Can anyone guess the event?


Pyraminx?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 18, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.00 single
> (2.00), (7.40), 4.13, 4.59, 5.15 = 4.62 average of 5
> (4.13), 4.59, 5.15, 4.50, 5.81, (DNF), 4.75, 5.53, 5.06, 4.47, 4.53, 6.25 = 5.06 average of 12
> 
> Can anyone guess the event?



I'm gonna say pyraminx...

OR... master magic


----------



## ottozing (Jul 18, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.00 single
> (2.00), (7.40), 4.13, 4.59, 5.15 = 4.62 average of 5
> (4.13), 4.59, 5.15, 4.50, 5.81, (DNF), 4.75, 5.53, 5.06, 4.47, 4.53, 6.25 = 5.06 average of 12
> 
> Can anyone guess the event?



is it a WCA event?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> is it a WCA event?



No, but it is a WCA puzzle.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 18, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> No, but it is a WCA puzzle.



huh? there must be something obvious im missing


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 18, 2012)

222 OH?


----------



## Julian (Jul 18, 2012)

@Cameron 2x2 OH?

EDIT: >.> it was actually my first thought when I saw the post soon after it was posted.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 18, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 222 OH?





Julian said:


> @Cameron 2x2 OH?
> 
> EDIT: >.> it was actually my first thought when I saw the post soon after it was posted.



Yes.  Single, average of 5 and average of 12 were PBs, but I got 2 DNFs in the average of 50. 

Clock:

(DNF(28.66)), 37.56, 29.36, 28.13, (26.02) = 31.68 average of 5 PB

5x5:

2:08.05, 2:27.75, 2:11.94, 2:21.03, 2:24.11, 2:20.61, (2:36.77), 2:09.81, 2:28.63, 2:14.52, 2:21.28, (2:05.55) = 2:18.77 average of 12 PB



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 2:08.05 Lw2 D F' Lw' D L2 D B' Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 Bw2 U Uw2 Bw' B L' Lw2 Fw R U Uw' D' Rw D' Fw Uw2 Dw2 F' Fw' Lw R F' Dw' Fw Uw2 Lw D2 Fw2 Uw F R2 Fw2 L2 U' D' F' L2 Lw2 R' Uw' D2 Fw Rw2 F' Fw Bw' Dw' Rw
2. 2:27.75 R' Uw2 Lw U' D' Lw' Rw2 R D F U L2 R2 B2 Dw' B' D F Fw' Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 D Fw U2 D2 F' Bw' L Rw2 Uw F2 Dw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Uw2 Bw2 L2 D F2 Bw D R Fw Bw2 B2 R B' Uw D' R B' U Fw2 Uw2 F Fw Bw2 Rw'
3. 2:11.94 Uw2 R2 Dw' Bw U' D R2 Bw' Uw Dw' B Rw R Uw2 D Rw F Bw' L' Lw R2 Bw D L' U2 D Bw' L Lw' U' Uw2 Dw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Uw' Fw' Lw2 B2 Dw Lw' Fw B2 Rw' R2 F2 B' U' R U2 Uw2 L2 U2 B Rw2 R Uw Lw2
4. 2:21.03 Uw Dw2 F' Rw2 Bw2 U2 Dw2 D' Bw2 Lw U F' B2 U' Dw' Rw' Bw Uw' D' B2 D' R2 F' Rw D Lw2 Rw Bw B2 D' Lw R' F' B' U2 Lw U' Uw Dw Lw Rw2 Fw2 B2 L Lw' Rw2 R' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 D2 Lw' Rw' D' Lw2 Dw D F2
5. 2:24.11 Bw R D' B' Lw2 Bw Dw' L U2 Fw' B2 R B L Fw2 Bw' B Rw2 B' Dw2 Lw' D' Lw2 F' B' U2 Dw' B' L D' F L R' Fw2 D2 Rw' Bw' Dw' D' B' D Fw Bw2 Rw Bw' U2 L' Lw2 U Uw2 Dw' D2 R' B D' F' U2 Bw' L' R2
6. 2:20.61 Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' B R' Bw2 U2 Uw2 Dw' D2 F2 B U2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Dw D2 F R' Dw2 Rw U2 Uw' L' B' U Lw U' L2 R2 B' Rw U' Dw D2 L' R Uw2 B' Lw2 Uw Dw2 L2 B' U' D2 R' Bw R' Dw' F Fw2 Bw Uw'
7. 2:36.77 L2 Dw' F' D' F' R Uw2 D2 Lw' Bw' B R' F' L' B' U2 Uw2 Bw B2 L2 F' Bw Rw2 Fw L' F' B2 Rw' Uw D' L F' D' Lw F2 L' Lw2 U2 Uw2 B' Dw2 B2 U Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 D B2 D2 B' Lw2 F Bw2 B2 U Rw2 Uw Fw U2 Rw2
8. 2:09.81 Uw2 Dw Bw B2 Uw2 Rw Bw Uw D R F Bw' U2 D' R F Lw U' B' Dw' L' Lw2 Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw Uw' F Fw Lw' Rw' Dw' L' Lw Rw' R F2 Dw' B R F' D2 F Dw' Lw U2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw U Uw' B' R U L Uw Rw Fw U Bw'
9. 2:28.63 F' D2 L2 F' Fw2 Bw Uw2 Dw D L' Fw2 Lw Dw Rw' U D Lw' Rw Uw2 D2 L' Rw D2 Bw B U2 Uw' D' Rw Uw2 D' Fw D2 R2 Uw' L2 Rw U2 B' Rw2 Bw2 L' Rw Dw Fw' U Uw Dw' Lw' Rw' Dw' Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw D2 Rw' Fw Uw2 Dw
10. 2:14.52 F L2 F2 B2 Rw' Uw B Rw' F2 L2 Rw Bw' U Uw2 Bw B U' B' Rw2 D L U Dw L Lw2 D' Bw2 B' Uw F2 Uw2 R2 Fw R2 Bw2 Rw2 F2 Uw Rw' B' Dw Rw2 R2 Uw' Dw' D' F U B' Lw' Uw2 D' Fw Lw2 Rw2 F2 Lw2 Rw U' Bw
11. 2:21.28 U Rw U Rw' U' F' Rw U D' Lw2 U2 R' Uw2 Dw2 F2 U D' Lw Fw' Bw B Uw Dw2 B2 U D' Fw2 Lw R2 Fw' R' F2 B U' D' Bw Dw F' U L R' Fw' Uw Rw Dw R' Bw2 Rw2 F2 Lw Rw2 Fw L Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw L2 R2 D
12. 2:05.55 L Rw' U L2 Bw' B Dw2 Rw Bw' Lw' U Dw2 D Lw Dw Lw Rw Dw L' Rw2 Bw Lw2 Uw Dw2 Lw F' Fw Bw B R2 Dw' D Lw R2 F' L2 U' F2 D' F2 L' Rw Bw B R Fw2 Uw' Dw2 D2 Lw' D R F Fw2 B U Fw Lw B' Uw2


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I did the 48 puzzle in 155.460 (full disclosure: first try was 15x but I forgot it, second try was 166, this was third), what are you guys doing spending 5+ minutes on it? o_0



5am after 3 hours sleep the night before and I don't know how keyboards work apparently. If I did an attempt now I'd probably get 2-4 or something.

EDIT: 2:39 after 3 goes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2012)

OH PBs:
avg50: 15.65
avg100: 15.87


----------



## Godmil (Jul 18, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 single 0.97 "full step". 1 move layer, AUF, sune.
> 
> F R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R2



Nice one.
Real cube?
That's a lot of moves to do in one second while also picking up the cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Nice one.
> Real cube?
> That's a lot of moves to do in one second while also picking up the cube.



Yeah, but it was with spacebar, so it wouldn't have been sub 1 with stackmat.

4x4 single 50.10, 27 reduction.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2012)

Julian said:


> 5:09.349 first try on 48 puzzle.


not exactly



Mr.Toad said:


> I've written a JavaScript-based Fifteen puzzle which integrates a timer and supports different puzzle sizes. I created it for my personal use but it might come in handy to some of you:
> 
> http://albertoonsoftware.com/fifteenpuzzle/
> 
> ...



152.587 7x7 (2:32)


----------



## Julian (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh lol, I don't even remember that. I guess that when I was solving your sim all the time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2012)

49.44 4x4 avg12

Finally sub-50!
sub-Julian


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 18, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> Quote from Mr. Toad linking http://albertoonsoftware.com/fifteenpuzzle/



Is there a program like that but with the different control style?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Is there a program like that but with the different control style?


as far as i know you need to modify the original and save it locally

https://gist.github.com/1909646

change to this function, its what i did


```
function keyHandler(e)
            {
                var keyCode = e.keyCode;
                
                if (keyCode > 36 && keyCode < 41 || keyCode == 32)
                    e.preventDefault();
                    
                if (keyCode == 37 || keyCode == 65)
                    move(2);
                else if (keyCode == 38 || keyCode == 87)
                    move(3);
                else if (keyCode == 39 || keyCode == 68)
                    move(0);
                else if (keyCode == 40 || keyCode == 83)
                    move(1);
                else if (keyCode == 32 && puzzle.state == 'solved')
                    scramble();
                else if (keyCode == 27)
                    solve();
            }
```


edit: 134.024 48


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2012)

Hershey said:


> 3x3
> 13.78, 12.20, (20.65), (12.14), 14.73 = 13.57
> 
> 3x3 OH
> ...



Did you just do a random avg5 of each to get that?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2012)

beat this qq






4.8m/s


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

PBs everywhere
OH PB: 
ao5, ao12, ao50, single, most OH solves in one sitting.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 31.03
worst time: 1:00.29

current avg5: 34.72 (σ = 2.36)
best avg5: 34.72 (σ = 2.36)

current avg12: 39.01 (σ = 4.09)
best avg12: 39.01 (σ = 4.09)

current avg50: 42.82 (σ = 5.21)
best avg50: 42.82 (σ = 5.21)



Spoiler: Times



45.65, 52.96, 41.79, 52.06, 45.15, 40.43, 45.65, 50.09, 36.17, 33.54, 54.70, 43.93, 43.56, 41.21, 40.66, 54.03, 43.23, 48.22, 31.03, 41.45, 38.11, 41.26, 49.17, 46.90, 37.00, 51.78, 33.32, 50.66, 48.41, 43.06, 35.54, 44.81, 43.44, 47.31, 1:00.29, 40.00, 39.29, 39.87, 37.91, 36.68, 46.03, 41.13, 39.41, 42.93, 41.86, 50.50, 31.24, 36.86, 35.11, 32.18


----------



## Hershey (Jul 18, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Did you just do a random avg5 of each to get that?



What do you mean?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

4x4

45.81, 44.81, 45.64, 47.65, 50.46, 44.28, (54.04), (42.84), 43.78, 43.09, 51.30, 46.09, 47.82, (52.07), 46.49, 48.61, 47.51, 45.17, 46.03, 45.90, 51.90, (42.28), 44.55, 47.76, 46.24 = 46.71 avg25


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2012)

Hershey said:


> What do you mean?



I mean, to get those averages, did you just do 5 random solves.


----------



## Julian (Jul 19, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> 49.44 4x4 avg12
> 
> Finally sub-50!
> sub-Julian


Arg, nice. I haven't been up to speed recently.



vcuber13 said:


> [video]


Nice. Have you tried solving like this: first row, first column, second row, second column, etc. So 1-7, 8-43, 9-14, etc. Reducing the size of the square each time.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2012)

Julian said:


> Nice. Have you tried solving like this: first row, first column, second row, second column, etc. So 1-7, 8-43, 9-14, etc. Reducing the size of the square each time.



I never really tried it in a solve, but 147 first try


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 19, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> as far as i know you need to modify the original and save it locally
> 
> https://gist.github.com/1909646
> 
> ...



I have absolutely no idea what any of this means


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2012)

copy the code from the site, paste it in notepad, find the part that is almost the same as the code i posted, replace it with what i have, save it somewhere as .htm


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 19, 2012)

@vcuber thank you very much


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 19, 2012)

Megaminx

1:05.53, 1:11.44, 1:13.96, 1:12.40, (1:16.41), 1:04.72, (1:03.15), 1:13.27, 1:04.16, 1:13.05, 1:13.15, 1:05.63 = 1:09.73 avg12

1:04.72, (1:03.15), (1:13.27), 1:04.16, 1:13.05 = 1:07.31 avg5

Both PBs :3


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 31:29.266 143 puzzle.
> 
> 2x2 single 0.97 "full step". 1 move layer, AUF, sune.
> 
> F R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R2



Nice tps, I got 1.50 first try with stackmat and 1.00 with spacebar.

Edit: 0.91 stackmat 2x2 single "full step."

U' F U2 R F R' F2 R2 U' R' U'

z'
Layer: R'
CLL: R' F R F' R U R'

Of course I executed it like R2' F R F' R U R'. (7 moves/7.69 tps)


----------



## ottozing (Jul 19, 2012)

2 3x3 cube relay in 26.843. 13 for each cube, im meant to be sub 13 ;_;


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 19, 2012)

18.80 L' D' B' D' B' L' U L' U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B' D' B' R D' L' U' D' L2 D L R' CMLL Skip 
First sub-20 after 10 days with Roux!


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 19, 2012)

for some reason i practiced Roux and i got my first sub 20 avg 12 and in bold is a 18.40avg 5 also PB
Average of 12: 19.96 PB 
1. 19.87 B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' L U' B2 R' D' U2 B' R D2 U2 
2. 18.38 D2 U2 F L2 F L2 F L2 U2 F' L2 U' R2 B L' R2 B F D' L2 
3. 19.37 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D F R2 B U' L' D' F' R' B2 L2 
4. 24.34 B R F' U' R' B2 D2 R F L U L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' R2 D' 
5. 22.80 B2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L D2 R2 F D2 B D' L2 F' L' D' U2 R2 
6. 21.79 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 R D2 U F' R' U B' L2 U L' U' R' 
*7. 17.64 F' U F2 R2 D2 L' F2 B' L U D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 
8. (27.97) B' L2 F D2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2 F U' R B2 R F' R' B2 L B' L 
9. (17.52) R2 F R2 B L2 D2 F U2 F D2 L2 R' U' R F' U F2 D L R 
10. 19.41 B2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 R' F2 D' R' U R' B2 F 
11. 18.15 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F D2 R' F' D R2 U2 F D F2 L* 
12. 17.84 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U F' D U2 R U L F2 D2 U' F2


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2012)

Rubik's cube
19-Jul-2012 14:12:11 - 14:59:02

Mean: 9.84 (of 100) PB
Standard deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 7.15
Worst Time: 14.75

Best average of 5: 8.45 (not PB)
79-83 - (9.32) 7.74 8.32 (7.15) 9.29

Best average of 12: 9.20 (not PB)
75-86 - 7.78 (11.68) 9.04 10.55 9.32 7.74 8.32 (7.15) 9.29 10.34 10.31 9.26



Spoiler



1. 7.92 U B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L' U2 B2 U' L2 F D' B' L U2
2. 9.75 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 B F2 L' D2 F2 L' B F' U' F
3. 9.06 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 B' L B2 R2 B' U' B2 R B2 D R2
4. 8.39 L2 U R2 B2 D B2 U B2 U' R2 U F L B' D2 B2 L F2 D F' D2
5. 9.95 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 U' F D2 L' U2 F L' D R' B' D'
6. 8.17 R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L' U R' F' R B' F' L U2
7. 9.32 U L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U R2 L2 U' L' U R L' U' B' D L2 U2 F' U2
8. 10.13 B2 D U B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R' B F R2 D' B U2 L' F2 L2
9. 10.77 B2 D R2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B R' F2 R' D F U R L U
10. 9.53 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U' R' U2 R D2 U B' D' R L U
11. 11.17 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' R D U2 R2 F' U2 R L2 F R
12. 9.03 D2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F L2 U' L D R' F2 D2 F2 R
13. 9.30 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F L' D2 B' F L D B2 R' L2
14. 11.01 F2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' R F' D' F' D2 L2 B' R' L F' U'
15. 9.79 D' U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 B' R D U2 L' D' B' R2 B2 D' U'
16. 10.37 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 U R2 U2 F' D' L2 B2 L' B' F' U2 R' L' U'
17. 8.21 R2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L' D2 B' R2 B2 L' F2 U' B' L' U
18. 11.24 D R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D F2 D' U2 R U2 L' U' B' R' D' F'
19. 9.75 B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L' B' U2 R2 D R2 U2 B' F2 R'
20. 9.91 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' U2 R F R2 D' U L D' U2 L2 U2
21. 14.75 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R' F2 U F' U F' D' L' U L'
22. 11.39 D B2 F2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' L F L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R' D'
23. 9.63 D L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U B F2 R D F' L'
24. 9.46 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 D B2 U R' B2 L B' R2 D L' F L' U2
25. 9.74 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 B2 L D' F' R2 B' F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2
26. 10.83 L2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U B' U F2 U' L F2 D' L2 U' F D'
27. 9.56 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R L2 U L F' R U' L2 F' D' U'
28. 11.46 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' U2 B U2 R L' U L' U'
29. 9.63 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B U' B2 R' D2 B L2 U R' L' D2
30. 9.78 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R F' L' B' R' F2 L2 F L' D U2
31. 9.35 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L F R' U R L2 F' U' L'
32. 9.55 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' F' L2 U2 B2 D' B F' L' D'
33. 8.87 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 U R' B' R' F' D B' L2 B U R F
34. 8.85 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 R D' L' U' F' U R U2 L U'
35. 9.04 D' U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R L' B' D' B D' B' R U F U'
36. 10.65 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 L' B2 D' R' D2 R2 F2 D
37. 9.12 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 R F L2 U2 F' L D B' R U
38. 10.31 R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B U B2 R' U2 B' F2 R' B2 R2 U'
39. 10.54 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 R' U L F D F2 U2 B' F R'
40. 9.50 L2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F' R2 F2 R' B U R2 L' B2 F2
41. 10.12 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 D' B' L F' L U2 R' B' F' U F2
42. 12.90 R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F D U B2 L' U' B R' F D' B L'
43. 9.25 U' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' B' L U' R2 D' L' F L2 U'
44. 12.34 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 B R2 F' R B D B' D' L' F2 U
45. 11.11 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 F D' B' L' D2 U' R' F' L F'
46. 8.34 L2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 D F' R' U' F D' B U2 F' U' F2 D2
47. 9.42 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 R B R2 D R2 D' L2 D B R D2
48. 9.29 D2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F D2 R2 U B2 D R U2 B D' L'
49. 10.27 B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U B' R D2 F R' D' F2 D2 U2 F U'
50. 9.66 F2 U' L2 D2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 L' U' L2 B' L' U R F L F
51. 8.69 R2 U L2 D' R2 L2 D U2 F2 D L2 B U2 R' D' L' B' R' D L D2
52. 8.64 B2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D L2 U L2 F' L F2 R D L U' L' B L2
53. 9.44 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L' R2 B2 R B D' B2 R L2 D2
54. 10.33 B2 D L2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 D' R' L' D R2 U' B R' L2 F' D2 U'
55. 11.69 B2 U' L2 U F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B R B2 R' U B' R L2 F' D U'
56. 9.60 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B D' L2 U2 F L2 U2 L D'
57. 10.54 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L D' F D' B2 D B' U R U2 L2
58. 9.19 R2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U B2 U F' U' L' B' F' D' R L' B' F U'
59. 9.59 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 U' B' L' B2 R' F' U' B F2 U
60. 11.27 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F' U B U2 F' L B' R F R2 U
61. 9.03 D2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F D B U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L U'
62. 11.98 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F U B R U' F2 U2 B' R D U
63. 9.31 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 D L2 U2 F R D2 F' R D' R B' R2 L
64. 11.21 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F U' L B U' B2 D L B U R'
65. 11.36 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L U R D' L2 B2 R
66. 9.87 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F R U2 F U2 B L B U' B2 D
67. 9.58 L2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B F2 R D L D2 R U' R' U
68. 10.08 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 U' R' B' U R' B' L U B' F2 D
69. 8.44 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 F R' D2 R' L' D R2 B2 D' B U'
70. 8.71 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' B' F D' B2 U L' F2 L' B' L2 U
71. 8.32 L2 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B R F' D2 R F2 R' F' L2 B2 U'
72. 9.09 D' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 D R F' D2 L2 B D L2 D' U' L
73. 11.85 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U F' R L2 B' U R F' R2 F' D U2
74. 10.49 U' F2 D U' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U' R U' F2 L D' B' U F2 R2 B' L
75. 7.78 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L' B' F L B' U' R' D2 B2 L
76. 11.68 B2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B R U' L2 B L F R D
77. 9.04 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 D F' D2 B' D' R2 L' B' U' F U'
78. 10.55 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' U' F2 U' R F2 U B U R D' R U L' U2
79. 9.32 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L D2 L2 F U' F U2 R' D2 U
80. 7.74 U' L2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B' R L' B2 R' B R B' L' D'
81. 8.32 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D R' B U L' U2 B R2 D' F R2 U'
82. 7.15 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D U' B' U' B' R B2 L2 U' R2 D'
83. 9.29 U L2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 D B2 U2 L F L' B2 R' F D' B2 R2 F
84. 10.34 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R' D2 L' B2 F' R D R' L' D' U2
85. 10.31 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U L U' L D2 F U' B2 F R2 U2
86. 9.26 B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U B' D2 L B' U B' D' U2
87. 11.02 D2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 F' L' D' U2 F' R D2 B U F2
88. 10.37 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' F' R2 U R L D' R' D U L'
89. 9.08 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L U' R2 B U R D' F R U
90. 10.93 L2 D F2 D' U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' R' U2 R' B F2 D R U' F D'
91. 8.55 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B' D R B' F2 D' F2 L' D B U'
92. 9.94 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 F R' L B D B F' U F R D'
93. 8.07 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L' D R' B' D L' B2 D2 F2 U'
94. 10.93 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D F L' B' F' D2 L' F D B2 F2 U2
95. 8.38 F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D' U' F2 L' R2 F' R B F2 R2 L2 D R'
96. 14.36 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' U' L' B R' D2 B D U R' L'
97. 9.56 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U' L2 F2 U' B D F R B' L' D U' B L'
98. 8.36 F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B' U R' D L' F R2 D F2 U2
99. 9.15 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 L D F D' B' R' L' D' U' B2
100. 9.05 D2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' D2 F2 U R' U2 L' B D2 U'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2012)

BLD: 3:05.98


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 19, 2012)

1. 1:30.66 F2 U R2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 / U' B2 D' R2 D F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L' B D B2 L D' L F' U 
Fullstep 3x3x5 single


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 19, 2012)

First ever 48 puzzle solve : 3:17.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 19, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 192/192
best time: 1.10
worst time: 8.18

current avg5: 2.15 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 1.59 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 2.25 (σ = 0.22)
best avg12: 1.70 (σ = 0.17)

current avg100: 2.13 (σ = 0.29)
best avg100: 2.04 (σ = 0.30)

session avg: 2.15 (σ = 0.34)
session mean: 2.21

3.58, 2.81, 2.97, 3.31, 1.55, 2.22,2.03, 2.19, 1.10, 2.53, 2.40, 2.11,2.13, 4.06+, 2.38, 1.91, 2.68, 3.41,2.40, 1.88, 3.58, 3.93, 2.28, 2.00,2.25, 2.59, 2.25, 1.96, 1.93, 2.06,2.66, 1.93, 1.69, 2.22, 8.18, 2.03,2.40, 1.80, 2.25, 1.90, 2.38, 1.31,2.11, 2.33, 3.27, 1.58, 2.28, 2.28,2.25, 2.31, 1.75, 2.36, 2.25, 2.40,2.11, 1.81, 2.22, 2.02, 2.44, 2.00,2.03, 2.63, 2.58, 2.18, 2.83, 2.03,2.34, 2.64, 2.27, 1.96, 3.18, 1.59,2.00, 2.38, 1.83, 1.28, 1.40, 1.97,1.53, 1.84, 1.53, 1.83, 1.75, 1.93,1.71, 1.69, 1.96, 1.86, 2.11, 1.16,2.15, 1.38, 2.13, 2.59, 2.38, 1.86,2.05, 2.91, 1.50, 2.11, 1.91, 1.96,1.96, 2.47, 2.00, 1.96, 2.19, 2.25,1.38, 3.78, 2.28, 1.56, 1.84, 1.91,2.41, 3.41, 2.27, 2.53, 2.66, 1.72,1.55, 2.63, 2.00, 2.15, 1.69, 2.33,1.97, 1.25, 2.02, 2.28, 2.18, 2.22,2.03, 2.22, 2.06, 1.53, 1.81, 2.16,2.05, 2.02, 2.31, 2.71, 2.38, 2.15,2.47, 1.61, 2.41, 1.93, 1.94, 2.31,1.75, 1.97, 1.83, 2.03, 2.36, 1.93,2.31, 2.53, 2.00, 2.30, 1.88, 2.15,2.30, 2.15, 2.33, 1.69, 2.44, 1.88,2.90, 3.31, 1.46, 1.80, 1.63, 1.93,1.94, 2.53, 2.71, 2.08, 1.84, 1.72,3.34, 2.58, 2.33, 2.22, 2.50, 1.21,2.02, 1.97, 2.05, 2.03, 2.36, 2.44

Average of 5: Average of 5: 1.59
1. 1.83 * U' F R F' R2 F' R2 U R 
2. (1.28) * U2 F' R' U' F R2 U F' U 
3. 1.40 * R F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 U' 
4. (1.97) * R F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 U' 
5. 1.53 * R F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 U'

Average of 12: 1.70
1. 1.83 * U' F R F' R2 F' R2 U R 
2. (1.28) * U2 F' R' U' F R2 U F' U 
3. 1.40 * R F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 U' 
4. (1.97) * R F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 U' 
5. 1.53 * R F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 U' 
6. 1.84 * R' U2 R F2 U R' F2 R2 U 
7. 1.53 * R' F' R2 F2 U F2 U F2 R' 
8. 1.83 * R F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 U 
9. 1.75 * F' R2 U R2 F2 R F R2 U' 
10. 1.93 * R' U' F' R U2 R2 U' F U' 
11. 1.71 * U2 R' U' F2 R2 U2 F' R U' 
12. 1.69 * U2 R2 F R' U F U' R2 U'

PB AO100 by .03 and I don't know how much the AO12 is a PB by, but that is one crazy average.

Also, don't bother with the scrambles, none of them are right. And there's duplicates in there. Probably due to me using a downloaded version of qqTimer.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 19, 2012)

Stackmat?


----------



## Julian (Jul 19, 2012)

^^Dang. Great stuff. Best of luck at Nats


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Stackmat?



Of course


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sub 2!!





5.73 tps


3:48.844 8x8


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2012)

Dang. Your movecount is way better than mine.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2012)

whats yours normally? Im usually between 650 and 700


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2012)

let's just say that I haven't broken 700


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2012)

how are you solving? rows? row/column/row etc?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2012)

Row by row. I tried row/column/row and it helped a little but not much (it's harder to keep track of what pieces come next).

126.495 in 731 :|

e: 114.946 in 621 woop. four rows, then columns, with an attempt at piece grouping


----------



## Julian (Jul 19, 2012)

7.75 R D2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L D2 R D2 B' R' F2 D' F R B' U2

y U' R2 D R2 F
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U y L' U L U R U R'
U2 L' U L
U' R' U l' U R U' l
U' r' U2 R U R' U r
U2

third 7


----------



## Hershey (Jul 20, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I mean, to get those averages, did you just do 5 random solves.



I did an Ao5 with two hands, then an Ao5 OH after that.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2012)

Guess I forgot to post this earlier.

44.17, 42.73, 43.06, 49.82, 42.18, (51.01), 45.34, 46.34, 47.35, 48.38, (41.68), 46.12 = 45.55

Getting closer to sub-45...


----------



## uvafan (Jul 20, 2012)

458.669 48 puzzle 835 moves. 1.82 tps
It's so addicting.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 20, 2012)

got a sub 2 on camera


----------



## jonlin (Jul 20, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.00 single
> (2.00), (7.40), 4.13, 4.59, 5.15 = 4.62 average of 5
> (4.13), 4.59, 5.15, 4.50, 5.81, (DNF), 4.75, 5.53, 5.06, 4.47, 4.53, 6.25 = 5.06 average of 12
> 
> Can anyone guess the event?



2x2 OH


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow vcuber, you are amazing.

Just realized I posted earlier and said 3:17 was my firstever 48 puzzle solve. It was actually 317.xy, so 5:17 is correct xD

4:44 second solve. and 3:48 third solve.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 20, 2012)

48.471, 54.298, 52.303, 59.240, 49.054 = 51.885 (σ = 2.16)

4x4 ao5 PB


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow that is ridiculous. The average of 100 is amazing, but honestly I'm more impressed by the average of 12. 1.70 is wat. And all sub-2s. :O Good job, I will be practising 2x2/crying a lot tonight. 



jonlin said:


> 2x2 OH



Yes.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 20, 2012)

158 moves for 5x5 linear FMC. First time I've tried this
Centres = 50
Edges = 63
3x3 = 45


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2012)

5x5:
best time: 1:28.51 Probably PB
best avg5: 1:35.85 (σ = 2.24) PB
best avg12: 1:37.84 (σ = 3.64) PB
best avg50: 1:43.10 (σ = 5.44) PB
best avg100: 1:44.12 (σ = 5.12) PB


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 20, 2012)

36.40 ao12
40.67, 32.34, 41.71, (22.69), 22.95, 46.92, 29.96, 34.03, (47.20), 42.93, 26.86, 45.58

ZZ

I could be sub25 if I was able to do EO properly. Guess which ones I successfully did EO on the first try? The 22s and 26. All the others I screwed up... :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2012)

3x3 12.99 mean of 100 (pb), 11.10 average of 5 (pb is 10.72) and 11.43 average of 12 (pb).



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
20-Jul-2012 20:29:27 - 21:50:06

Mean: 13.06
Standard deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 9.21
Worst Time: 16.31

Best average of 5: 11.10
100-104 - (14.11) (10.91) 10.98 10.94 11.38

Best average of 12: 11.43
100-111 - (14.11) 10.91 10.98 10.94 11.38 11.47 12.16 12.40 10.91 (10.54) 11.70 11.41

1. 12.34 D B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D B' R' L B D' F L' U2 L B' U
2. 14.56 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 F' R' U' F D' B' F' L F R' U'
3. 14.81 R2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B' U F R' U B2 D F' U2 R
4. 15.29 D R2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' U' F' R' B F' U2 F2 L2 U2
5. 13.92 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R B' U R' B' L B D F U2
6. 14.56 D2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 R' D' B2 L' F' L U2 B2 U2 F' U2
7. 12.75 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' B2 D' F'
8. 12.68 D B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L F D2 L' D' R' U' B2 U'
9. 12.17 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 D' B2 L B U' F' R B D2 B R'
10. 12.27 D L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B' L U' B D' B' L F2 U' L' D'
11. 12.41 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 R' U2 F L F2 R' B U' F L
12. 13.72 U R2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B D2 L D2 R D' U2 L D2 F U2
13. 13.35 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D U F' R F' L' B' R D' B2 R D U2
14. 12.27 U' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' B D2 R2 B' D R2 U2 F' U'
15. 12.93 U2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 B R' F U2 R L' D B2 D2 B U'
16. 15.32 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D F2 U L D' R2 U B F R' D2 B2 D U'
17. 12.52 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D R U L' B2 F2 U L2 U F' D
18. 12.86 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F U B' L2 F' R L2 F U2
19. 11.99 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 U B' U B2 F2 R' B2 R F' R' F U'
20. 15.75 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U B2 D B2 U2 R D2 F U B2 L' B' L2 F' D2
21. 14.88 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 B L' D R B2 D L F' D2 L' U'
22. 13.64 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D R' B U' L F' D B D' F2 D
23. 12.72 U F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L' F R2 F2 L U' L' D B R' D'
24. 14.07 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 U B U R' D' R' F' D' U2 F2 R' D2
25. 13.40 L2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D L2 D B2 U2 F' R' D2 R2 U' L' F2 U' B D' U2
26. 14.77 F2 L2 U F2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R F' R' U L U B2 L2 B L' U
27. 9.21 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 D F' U' L U' R B' R' D' U2 F' R
28. 13.94 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B' D2 L' D U F2 R L2 D' B U
29. 14.19 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 L' D2 L' F' L D' F U' F2 D2
30. 14.65 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L U2 F D L' D2 R' F' L'
31. 11.99 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 U B L F2 D2 B' L F2 L2 B2 D'
32. 13.88 B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D R B2 L B U B2 D' L' F' D' U2
33. 11.91 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F' R2 D L' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 U R'
34. 11.80 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F U L2 B' D2 R2 L' B' F' U
35. 12.97 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L' B' D B U L U' B' L2 B D2
36. 12.69 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 F D2 R' L2 D2 L D' F2
37. 12.65 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 D B' F2 R' D' L2 B2 R L2 F D2
38. 13.82 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F' L2 B' D B2 R B2 F' R2 L
39. 13.73 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 D F2 R' B2 U' F' D2 U' R' B F L2 D2
40. 10.60 L2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 F' U2 R F D' R2 L U R' B2 U'
41. 13.67 D' B2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U' R' D R' D F' D L' B' R' L2 U
42. 12.80 B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 R' B' D2 R' F U2 R2 D R L2 D'
43. 15.05 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B' D U' L' U' L' F L2 D' U2
44. 15.35 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' B F U R B U' L F' R' U2
45. 13.21 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B D2 U R' D' L B F2 D B U'
46. 13.67 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 B' L U2 R F2 R' F' L2
47. 14.74 R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' D L' B U2 L' D B
48. 13.96 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U L' B R2 B U' R2 F2 U' F' L2
49. 15.13 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D L2 U R2 D R D2 B L' B R2 D B F R2 U'
50. 11.58 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 U2 B' D' R2 L' B D2 R' L2 D
51. 14.50 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B U2 R2 F D' R2 F' U'
52. 15.61 R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D L' D2 R' F U2 R2 D' B' R' F' L'
53. 16.20 F2 R2 B2 L2 D U F2 U' R2 D' L B2 U B F' R' D2 B' U2 L F'
54. 12.31 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 R' U B2 U2 L D2 F' D R U'
55. 12.78 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B' U2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 F U' L' U2
56. 13.77 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B' L2 D2 L' D R F U2 B R F2
57. 10.80 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 D2 F2 R' B' U F D' R' U R F' L2 U'
58. 14.94 D F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L' F' R' L2 B2 F' D B L2 B' U'
59. 13.17 R2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F D F2 L D' B' F2 R' U2 F2 D
60. 14.97 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B' L' B' R F' U' L' F2 R' B U
61. 12.37 F2 U' B2 D U2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 L' F' R U2 F' R U' B' L' F' D
62. 11.89 F2 D B2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F R B' R2 L2 D' L B2 R D2
63. 14.64 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L U F2 L F2 D' U2 F R B' U
64. 12.92 R2 D U B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L U R2 U2 B L' B L2 B2 U
65. 13.03 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 R' U L D2 L F' D U2 B' U
66. 10.05 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' R' D2 U F2 D2 B L U B' U'
67. 9.53 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' B U' L' F2 U L B'
68. 13.08 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 R' F2 R B L' B2 U' F L
69. 13.24 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 F' L2 D2 R' U L' B' R' U2
70. 12.64 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 U F' D F2 D R' D2 B2 D2 U'
71. 11.91 U' F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' R B2 D F R B R2 B' L' F'
72. 10.36 L2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F U' B' F' U' B' D' F U2 L U2
73. 12.99 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L B D' F' U R L B D' R2
74. 14.80 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' B R' D' L' F2 R' B2 F' R F D2
75. 10.36 B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U L D' R' B' R F' U' L2 D' L
76. 13.01 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L F L D' R2 D F' U' L2 F' U'
77. 13.18 L2 D L2 D R2 D' F2 D2 U B2 U2 F R2 B2 U' L' B F D' R2 L' U'
78. 14.34 D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 U B2 F2 U' B' U R2 U' R2 L' B F' L2 D
79. 11.69 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 B R F D L B2 U F' U' F' U'
80. 10.87 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 D L F R L D' L' D R' B U'
81. 11.15 B2 R2 D2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' D' L F' R L U2 F2 L F2 L'
82. 15.01 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B' L B2 L2 B2 F D R2 F' D'
83. 15.20 D2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U B R2 D B2 F R' B2 D' U' L' U
84. 13.76 D L2 D' R2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L' B2 D L U2 L F' L B' U'
85. 13.47 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' D L2 U F R' D U F' L' U'
86. 11.60 D B2 U' R2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R B' U' B' F U2 B U' F U'
87. 12.16 R2 D L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' R' D L' B' R L2 D'
88. 13.08 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 U R2 D' B D2 L B' L' B D R2 D'
89. 16.28 D' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R' B D2 B2 R' U' L F2 D2 B U'
90. 12.06 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R D2 L B R2 L D' U' F2 L'
91. 11.20 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R U B D' L' B' F2 L D U'
92. 11.46 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 L' B F D' U' B U
93. 16.31 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L B R' D' B2 R F R2 F D R'
94. 14.05 B2 D U L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B R B U2 B2 F L2 D2 R' B2 U'
95. 14.41 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' R' U F2 D2 F2 R L2 F' R U2
96. 14.08 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 F L B R' F L' F2 R2 U F U
97. 13.69 U F2 D' R2 U L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' L D2 L2 B' L2 D B2 F R F2 U'
98. 12.17 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R' D' B U B' R L2 U B' D2 U'
99. 13.59 D B2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U B F' D' R2 L2 B L' U R D' L'
100. 14.11 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D L' U' F2 R2 L B' U2 L' U' R U'
101. 10.91 F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L B' F2 L2 F' D B R D2 R U2
102. 10.98 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R' U2 B' L U F2 R2 L D2 U
103. 10.94 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U F D' R' F' L F2 U' B D B2
104. 11.38 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' U L2 B2 L F' D R' D'
105. 11.47 D2 U R2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 U L' B' F R2 F' R2 U' F2 D' U
106. 12.16 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U L' B U' F2 R F L' B' R' D'
107. 12.40 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B L' B' R2 U' B' L U B2 R U L'
108. 10.91 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 L F D2 R2 D' F R2 D'
109. 10.54 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 L U F' R B' R2 B D F U
110. 11.70 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U F L B F2 L' F' U2 R' L' B2
111. 11.41 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U L' U R' B2 L' F2 U' F D' L U'
112. 13.91 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D U R B R D2 R' B2 F L D' U'
113. 11.37 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 F' L F2 D L' D2
114. 14.26 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U R' D B' F' U R2 F U2
115. 14.38 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F' R2 L D2 L' F2 U' R2 L' D
116. 12.63 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B' L F2 R U F U B2 D' B' R2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 36.40 ao12
> 40.67, 32.34, 41.71, (22.69), 22.95, 46.92, 29.96, 34.03, (47.20), 42.93, 26.86, 45.58
> 
> ZZ
> ...



Nice! You can pm me if you want tips or something. 

For me, 48 puzzle in 355.265 in 771 moves.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 21, 2012)

PB (I think) 2x2 average of 12
Average of 12: 4.85
Time List:
1. 4.90 U R' F U' R F U R2 U' 
2. 5.73 R' U2 R' F R2 U F R2 F' 
3. 4.81 R2 F U R' F2 U2 R' U' R' 
4. 4.89 F2 U2 R F' R U2 R' F U2 
5. 6.31 U R2 U' R' U2 R' F U' F2 
6. 4.64 U R2 U2 F2 R' U R2 U F R' 
7. 4.48 U2 R2 F R' U F' R U F 
8. (8.98) U R2 U F2 R' F U R2 F' 
9. 3.93 R F R F' U2 F' R2 U R2 
10. 4.65 U' F U' R' U R2 F' U R' 
11. 4.15 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R' F' U2 
12. (3.01) U F R F' U R' U' R2 U2
 I still suck.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 21, 2012)

I got a 13.22s solve today on 3x3x3 after three months. I still average around 20s though. Also, 0.54s for 2x2x2 with a really lucky scramble:

Scramble: U2 R' U F
Solve: x2 y R' U' R U2


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

YUSSSS
Sub-45 avg12 on 4x4

41.56, 48.04, 44.57, 50.41, 40.58, 43.34, (40.40), 48.39, (1:06.82), 40.75, 42.70, 45.84 = 44.62 avg12


----------



## JasonK (Jul 21, 2012)

What the...

*49.97* R r' D2 B2 R L' r2 D2 B2 f' U2 B2 F' R' U2 f B2 r' F2 f2 L2 F L F2 R' r' B r D' r' B2 L2 F' D u2 f u2 f2 U' R

Beats previous PB by 5 seconds


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 21, 2012)

15.50 3x3 single: F R U R' U' F' OLL and PLL skip


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 21, 2012)

(0.93), 1.58, (2.28), 1.80, 1.22 = 1.53 2x2 average of 5 PB
(0.93), 1.58, 2.28, 1.80, 1.22, 1.75, 1.96, 1.91, 1.84, 1.71, 1.90, (2.47) = 1.80 2x2 average of 12 equal PB

Grrr, I'm so annoyed about that last solve, the average was 1.74 before that. I fail too much.  Average of 5 is kind of cool though.

Edit: Really fail because 1.84 was 3 moves. :fp If that was sub-0.93 and 2.47 was 1.8, it would be a 1.66 average of 12.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 21, 2012)

3x3:

(9.65), 12.62, 11.68, 13.83, 10.45, 11.29, 12.77, 12.33, (14.20), 10.40, 11.49, 11.48= 11.83

4 sub-10's today, 2 lucky and two full step:

8.24 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L' B' L2 F R2 L2 D2 L' U R' U2

z2 // inspection
D R' F' L' B L // cross
U' L' U L2 U' L' // first pair
R' U' R // second pair
U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L // third pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // fourth pair
U r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL

47 moves / 8.24 sec = 5.704 TPS.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 21, 2012)

56.802 35 puzzle solve 378 moves




vcuber13 said:


> 143 puzzle (12x12 15 puzzle)
> 24:52.11
> 4958 moves
> 3.32 moves/s


16:23.361
4450 moves
4.53 tps


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 21, 2012)

Just had this amazing flow in a slow, pretty sure it's fullstep pb. 
2. 12.80 U B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 F D B2 D2 F L' B R2 B D' U'


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

1:26.70, (1:29.90), 1:26.03, 1:22.26, (1:19.92) = 1:25.00

-_-


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 21, 2012)

Progress!
Best average of 12: 16.59
25-36 - 15.77 15.65 16.88 (13.69) 18.15 (19.28) 14.46 16.90 16.43 15.91 18.31 17.47


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2012)

practicing on qCube v2
(11.392) 8.451 7.398 (6.979) 7.999 => 7.949


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> practicing on qCube v2
> (11.392) 8.451 7.398 (6.979) 7.999 => 7.949



qcube v2?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2012)

Yep, working on an update. Best averages, multiple puzzle types at once, single/marathon/relay option, and a few smaller enhancements.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Yep, working on an update. Best averages, multiple puzzle types at once, single/marathon/relay option, and a few smaller enhancements.



link??


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2012)

Key word here is "working on". No public link yet.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 21, 2012)

why is CFOP faster than roux? 
18.51, 21.45, 21.30, 23.17, 21.12, 24.23, 18.81, 23.36, 25.86, 21.99, 21.96, (16.58), 25.94, 23.39, 20.69, 27.73, (30.75), 22.11, 20.83, 22.63, 21.29, 17.27, (16.38), 17.90, 27.76, (28.34), 18.28, 28.20, 24.99

best time: 16.38
worst time: 30.75

current avg5: 26.98 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 18.82 (σ = 2.16)

current avg12: 22.13 (σ = 3.88)
best avg12: 21.59 (σ = 1.84)

session avg: 22.43 (σ = 3.10)
session mean: 22.51


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Key word here is "working on". No public link yet.



So can i get link to qcube v1?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 21, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> (0.93), 1.58, (2.28), 1.80, 1.22 = 1.53 2x2 average of 5 PB
> (0.93), 1.58, 2.28, 1.80, 1.22, 1.75, 1.96, 1.91, 1.84, 1.71, 1.90, (2.47) = 1.80 2x2 average of 12 equal PB
> 
> Grrr, I'm so annoyed about that last solve, the average was 1.74 before that. I fail too much.  Average of 5 is kind of cool though.
> ...



How do you fail a 3 move solution that bad? Haha


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 21, 2012)

http://mzrg.com/js/qcube.html
different versions http://mzrg.com/js/index.shtml


3:55.999 2-7 15 puzzle relay

1:52 7x7, 1:10 6x6


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

4:33.50

2345 Relay.

I would say this is pretty good.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 21, 2012)

Another sub9 ao100. I've had better ones since a few days ago, but I don't know if they were rolled or not, and I'm too lazy to check, so I'll just count this as my second.

8.89 ao100


Spoiler



12.18, 10.18, 8.51, 11.82, 10.38, 9.87, 11.22, 8.45, 11.24, 8.86, 9.47, (5.11), 9.56, (14.42), 10.18, 9.18, 8.29, 7.20, 8.68, 7.41, 10.21, 7.92, 7.44, 9.71, 7.53, 9.04, 8.82, 7.92, 7.86, 10.62+, 8.80, 11.65, 7.05, 7.48, 6.99, 9.41, 9.24, 10.96, 9.18, 10.79, 8.40, (17.15), 8.19, 9.90, 6.56, (4.92), 9.31+, 9.26, 8.22, 11.23, 9.05, 7.83, 8.58, (12.24), 6.96, 10.64, (12.46), 9.20, 8.49, 6.79, 8.88, 7.69, 8.10, 8.34, 8.13, 10.00, 11.52, 9.09, 8.70, 7.81, 8.15, (13.19), 10.84, 7.64, 8.37, 7.44, 10.61, 6.49, 7.23, 7.55, 6.13, (6.02), 7.96, 10.36, 7.59, 7.00, 9.96, 7.87, 10.92, 9.06, 8.53, 8.33, (5.81), 8.74, 8.64, 10.11, 6.38, (6.04), 8.97, 11.27


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Another sub9 ao100. I've had better ones since a few days ago, but I don't know if they were rolled or not, and I'm too lazy to check, so I'll just count this as my second.
> 
> 8.89 ao100
> 
> ...



 roux?
Too many 5s
Y u suddenly fast


Ickathu said:


> why is CFOP faster than roux?



Methods don't have speeds ya moren


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> roux?
> Too many 5s
> Y u suddenly fast



My guess is that it's Pyraminx


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> roux?
> Too many 5s
> Y u suddenly fast



I have a feeling he means 5x5. Cause those are the times you get when you solve 5x5.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> roux?
> Too many 5s
> Y u suddenly fast


No, silly. Pyraminx.  I wish it was roux.



5BLD said:


> Methods don't have speeds ya moren



I know _that_. I was referring to... Um... *My* CFOP.
It's not actually that much though, just singles.
I've not practicedd 3x3 seriously since june. The last time I did I was like 26. Got this today though, 
21.52, 20.50, 21.07, 25.04, 21.60, 26.39, 25.15, 25.46, (18.52), 28.68, 23.77, 23.00, (18.72), 23.13, 22.24, 27.94, 24.55, 19.98, (28.77), 27.01, 21.90, 21.35, 22.64, 25.48, 27.99, 20.75, 28.34, (DNF(43.43)), 28.05

best time: 18.52
worst time: 28.77
best avg5: 21.40 (σ = 0.29)
best avg12: 23.07 (σ = 2.52)
session avg: 24.14 (σ = 2.80)
session mean: 23.91


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> qCube v2



give now. please. maybe. or just work on it more. ok.

Edit: actually, neverp mind, pthis keyboard spuckspppppppp anyway so Ip canppppppppppppt do psim with it because the ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp pkppey pipsppppppppp pbroken as you can probablpy tell.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2012)

did some roux 

alll roux pbs

number of times: 50/50
best time: 17.76
worst time: 39.51

current avg5: 32.89 (σ = 3.84)
best avg5: 22.84 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 27.16 (σ = 4.94)
best avg12: 26.07 (σ = 2.50)

session avg: 27.42 (σ = 3.43)
session mean: 27.65


here's the times
39.51, 27.74, 21.08, 27.10, 28.51, 28.99, 25.17, 31.22, 31.35, 29.43, 25.32, 27.38, 27.24, 27.40, 29.78, 24.47, 25.61, 21.87, 24.83, 30.28, 21.78, 26.91, 35.73, 28.85, 22.80, 27.23, 29.64, 26.13, 26.14, 27.07, 17.76, 24.16, 28.68, 26.84, 32.02, 25.52, 35.15, 33.49, 23.08, 23.64, 23.22, 22.31, 22.98, 28.65, 21.92, 36.96, 29.08, 29.32, 38.95, 32.40


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 22, 2012)

Megaminx, as always:

1:08.83, 1:11.16, 1:06.55, (1:04.38), 1:07.93, 1:04.88, 1:09.66, 1:10.69, (1:17.53), 1:11.91, 1:11.94, 1:08.31 = 1:09.19 avg12 PB

(1:11.16), 1:06.55, (1:04.38), 1:07.93, 1:04.88 = 1:06.45 avg5 PB


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Megaminx, as always:
> 
> 1:08.83, 1:11.16, 1:06.55, (1:04.38), 1:07.93, 1:04.88, 1:09.66, 1:10.69, (1:17.53), 1:11.91, 1:11.94, 1:08.31 = 1:09.19 avg12 PB
> 
> (1:11.16), 1:06.55, (1:04.38), 1:07.93, 1:04.88 = 1:06.45 avg5 PB


how are you people so fast at megaminx? i avg like 16-17 on 3x3 but megaminx avg is like 2:40ish


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 22, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> how are you people so fast at megaminx? i avg like 16-17 on 3x3 but megaminx avg is like 2:40ish



I avg about the same as you on 3x3, maybe a tiny bit faster, but the only things I practice anymore are 3x3, 4x4, and mega. And I'm off school, so I've had lots of time to practice.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 22, 2012)

6x6 PB's.

3:23.77, 3:34.94, 3:38.31, 3:14.74, 3:55.95, 3:25.61, *3:31.21, 3:19.08, 3:21.72, 3:12.22, 3:21.86*, 3:28.43



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:12.22
worst time: 3:55.95

current avg5: 3:20.89 (σ = 1.57)
*best avg5: 3:20.89 (σ = 1.57)*

current avg12: 3:25.97 (σ = 7.30)
best avg12: 3:25.97 (σ = 7.30)

session avg: 3:25.97 (σ = 7.30)
session mean: 3:27.32





Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> give now. please. maybe. or just work on it more. ok.


Soon. As in probably this weekend...


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 22, 2012)

I bet two of my previous Ao5 and Ao12 times on 3x3x3 by quite a bit:

Average of 5: 

Previous record: 17.93s
Current record: 15.91s - 16.57, 15.87, (19.52), 15.28, (13.94)

2.02s gap :O.

Average of 12

Previous record: 19.41s
Current record: 17.35s - 16.34, 21.43, 18.60, 15.17, 20.40, 16.57, 15.87, 19.52, 15.28, (13.94), (20.03), 15.72

2.06s gap with my new Ao12 record faster than previous Ao5.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 22, 2012)

First 3x3 ao100 in weeks.

stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 106/107
best time: 18.52
worst time: 37.96

current avg5: 25.01 (σ = 3.97)
best avg5: 21.40 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 26.70 (σ = 4.01)
best avg12: 23.07 (σ = 2.52)

current avg100: 26.01 (σ = 3.45)
best avg100: 25.72 (σ = 3.27)

session avg: 25.74 (σ = 3.29)
session mean: 25.90

times:


Spoiler



21.52, 20.50, 21.07, 25.04, 21.60, 26.39, 25.15, 25.46, (18.52), 28.68, 23.77, 23.00, (18.72), 23.13, 22.24, 27.94, 24.55, (19.98), 28.77, 27.01, 21.90, 21.35, 22.64, 25.48, 27.99, 20.75, 28.34, (DNF(43.43)), 28.05, 24.85, 25.51, 22.53, 23.10, 32.98, 30.08, 27.04, 22.54, 25.88, 26.12, 34.20, 27.49, 30.41, 32.65, 26.43, 25.51, 27.11, 26.62, 27.94, 26.87, 27.33, 27.23, 24.45, 27.69, 25.57, 24.47, 31.21, 24.23, 23.20, (18.83), (37.96), (37.57), 20.86, 29.69, 22.58, 25.10, 24.11, 29.91, (36.07), (20.47), 29.33, 30.15, 31.89, 28.41, 23.94, 25.04, 23.64, 23.72, 21.04, 22.90, 27.04, 21.60, 22.63, 25.76, 28.11, 21.72, 26.41, 28.29, 23.49, 21.63, 30.38, 27.35, (19.14), 25.14, 22.20, (36.51), 20.66, 31.11, 25.97, 30.98, 28.05, 31.20, 23.98, (36.84), 20.65, 21.99, 29.51, 23.52






I had several good solves. Somehow I only had like 4 anti-sune cases, so I was unable to practice those CMLL algs :/


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 22, 2012)

PB single, average of 5, and average of 25 for 5x5.

1:44.86, 1:53.40, 2:01.89, 1:56.96, 1:45.84, 1:45.57, 1:49.95, 1:57.67, 1:49.95, 1:49.77, 1:59.99, 1:36.25, 1:56.50, 1:57.64, 2:01.26, 1:46.13, 1:49.24, 1:44.03, 2:04.65, 1:42.46, 2:01.44, *1:56.72, 1:48.12, 1:38.41, 1:38.70, 1:42.59*



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 26/26
best time: 1:36.25
worst time: 2:04.65

current avg5: 1:43.14 (σ = 4.73)
*best avg5: 1:43.14 (σ = 4.73)*

current avg12: 1:49.07 (σ = 8.09)
best avg12: 1:49.07 (σ = 8.09)

current avg25: 1:51.14 (σ = 6.80)
best avg25: 1:51.14 (σ = 6.80)

session avg: 1:50.85 (σ = 6.77)
session mean: 1:50.77



Probably will continue the average tomorrow to see if knocking the 2:01 out the current average will turn it into a PB.



Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6

7x7 single, Avg5

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 22, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> How do you fail a 3 move solution that bad? Haha



You can watch me fail in the video, which should be up today.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 22, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> No, silly. Pyraminx.  I wish it was roux.



Lol i so siwy


----------



## Julian (Jul 22, 2012)

OH

20.44 Ao5, 21.64 Ao12


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 22, 2012)

10.18 3x3 avg at Shanghai Summer(wtf)
10.36, (9.75), 10.06, DNF(16.33), 10.13

All NL. Might be on camera. Dnf was because I got a corner twist and I twisted it back without dissassembling the cube.
Came 3rd place in the comp (Nakaji came first ofc)
Also got 9.27 PLL skip in first round and 9.96 NL in second.
I think I also got sub 20 OH avg and sub 2 5x5 avg 

btw Lin Chen 7x7 3:10.xx 7x7 WR. Dunno if posted already. Probably avg record as well(3:19 single as well didnt see the other result.)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> 10.18 3x3 avg at Shanghai Summer(wtf)
> 10.36, (9.75), 10.06, DNF(16.33), 10.13
> 
> All NL. Might be on camera. *Dnf was because I got a corner twist and I twisted it back without dissassembling the cube.*
> ...



nice one Tao didn't know that was DNF?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 22, 2012)

0.55 2x2 single. Equal PB. Funnily enough, had the exact same solution as my old PB of 0.56. 

R' F R' U2 F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'

x2 R' U' R' (3)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 0.55 2x2 single. Equal PB. Funnily enough, had the exact same solution as my old PB of 0.56.
> 
> R' F R' U2 F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
> 
> x2 R' U' R' (3)


Learned from your mistake?


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 22, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> how are *you* so fast at megaminx? i avg like 16-17 on 3x3 but megaminx avg is like 2:40ish



Fix'd, haha. Srs you improve really really fast. 

Accomplishment: 52.xx teamsolve with Jon today.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2012)

48 puzzle in 5:11.53 in 667 moves!

move count is good but keyboard skills are not...

EDIT 1:5:04.049

EDIT 2:4:35.762

EDIT 3:4:26.938

Slowly getting faster...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 22, 2012)

megaminx:
i think they are all pbs?
number of times: 50/50
best time: 2:23.76
worst time: 3:49.68

current avg5: 2:44.65 (σ = 13.78)
best avg5: 2:30.91 (σ = 4.75)

current avg12: 2:40.98 (σ = 11.23)
best avg12: 2:39.22 (σ = 10.12)

session avg: 2:52.06 (σ = 15.93)
session mean: 2:53.41

times:
3:11.60, 3:12.78, 3:00.17, 2:49.78, 3:13.45, 3:11.42, 3:35.46, 3:06.45, 3:16.51, 3:49.68, 3:13.70, 2:56.32, 2:34.95, 3:37.72, 3:11.05, 2:53.17, 3:13.27, 2:54.31, 2:31.11, 2:54.15, 3:38.11, 2:38.86, 2:47.70, 2:39.00, 2:24.20, 3:03.58, 2:34.28, 2:55.38, 2:49.80, 2:35.08, 2:53.83, 2:26.44, 2:36.69, 2:56.33, 2:36.36, 2:39.19, 2:56.77, 2:37.40, 2:33.60, 3:01.02, 2:48.70, 2:44.31, 2:23.76, 2:36.21, 2:29.49, 2:50.01, 2:27.04, 2:56.46, 2:29.00, 2:54.95


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2012)

Julian said:


> OH
> 
> 20.44 Ao5, 21.64 Ao12



Yay OH!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Dnf was because I got a corner twist and I twisted it back without dissassembling the cube.



That's not a DNF. I think.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2012)

@ben etc.: qCube v2 released http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37821-qCube-v2!&p=764281#post764281


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 22, 2012)

9.39 avg of 12. PB


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 22, 2012)

number of times: 120/120
best time: *10.36*
worst time: 25.90

current avg5: 17.41 (σ = 2.58)
best avg5: *13.52* (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 16.67 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 14.98 (σ = 1.56)

current avg50: 16.26 (σ = 1.66)
best avg50: *15.77* (σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 16.05 (σ = 1.71)
best avg100: *16.02 *(σ = 1.65)



session avg: 16.24 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 16.34


Average of 5: 13.52
1. (16.33) D2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F L D B2 D L' U2 L2 B L2 
2. 13.48 R' D' F' R' F2 U2 F R' D F2 U2 R2 L' F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 B2 
3. 13.40 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 L' U2 L' F2 U B D L2 U R' D2 U R' 
4. (12.37) U L2 U R2 U F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 F U' L' B L' D' R' D 
5. 13.67 B' R2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' L' D' B' R2


----------



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2012)

42 3x3x3-sim marathon in 8:30.706 :3

3121 moves at 6.11 moves/sec


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2012)

OH PBs:
avg12: 14.74
avg5: 13.68 (sub-14!)

Times: 14.72, (18.30), 14.22, 14.61, 16.19, 14.16, 15.16, [13.52, 17.31, 13.65, (12.71), 13.88]


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 22, 2012)

59.41 Megaminx single (first sub-1) I was just running around my house like a 12-year-old girl that just met Justin Bieber. I'm that excited.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 22, 2012)

48 puzzle

1:47.634
637 moves
5.92 tps


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

YES YES Finally. Sub 30 OH. 
PB Roux OH Baby. 
(29.83) D B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B R U2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 F' B2 R2 B' R2 

Now I shall mod and lube my Godly Guhong to get more sub PB Yeahh baby yeahh.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 48 puzzle in 5:11.53 in 667 moves!
> 
> move count is good but keyboard skills are not...
> 
> ...



Yes!!!!! 

3:58.245 in 619 moves! 

@vcuber13 what's your movecount PB?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 22, 2012)

about 620 i think

i make a lot of random moves looking for pieces though


edit
qcube marathon

22:19.562 42/42 cubes
4372 moves at 3.26 moves/sec


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 23, 2012)

2.43 Master Magic Average of 5

2.65, 2.47, 2.36, 2.47, 2.33


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 23, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> 48 puzzle
> 
> 1:47.634
> 637 moves
> 5.92 tps



1:44.233
Moves: 687 TPS: 6.59

1:52.42 ao5
1:53.51, (1:54.02), 1:52.60, (1:44.23), 1:51.15


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 23, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Dnf was because I got a corner twist and I twisted it back without dissassembling the cube.





blakedacuber said:


> nice one Tao didn't know that was DNF?





ben1996123 said:


> That's not a DNF. I think.



I didn't know either, but I didn't complain as it was a terrible solve anyway.
We all did our final solves one at a time and we were all judged by who I assumed to be a delegate(my Chinese is bad so cant be sure)



> •5b3) If after repairing the puzzle, but still during the solve, the competitor notices that the puzzle is unsolvable, he may* disassemble and assemble* max. 4 pieces to make the puzzle solvable again.


I guess this sorta covers it?(ntrly but closest I can find)


----------



## Brest (Jul 23, 2012)

5x5x5 in 16:43.55


----------



## Solve (Jul 23, 2012)

First sub 30 solve!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2012)

Brest said:


> 5x5x5 in 16:43.55



Reconstruction


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 23, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/103
best time: 2.00
worst time: 10.34

current avg5: 8.07 (σ = 1.87)
best avg5: *3.06* (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 5.48 (σ = 2.11)
best avg12: *3.45* (σ = 0.54)

current avg100: 4.59 (σ = 1.73)
best avg100: *4.49* (σ = 1.59)



Spoiler: Average of 100: 4.49



1. 5.62 F R' F' U' F2 R F2 U' R2 
2. 4.50 F2 U F2 U' R' U2 F' U2 
3. 3.79 R F R' F U' F R F2 U2 
4. 3.30 F' R2 F' U R2 U F2 R' 
5. 3.57 U2 R F' R U2 F' R' F' U 
6. 3.12 F U' R2 F' U R' F R U 
7. 3.68 U2 R U' F U' R2 F' U R' 
8. 6.70 U' R F' R2 U R' F2 R2 
9. 3.01 F2 U' F U2 F U' F U2 
10. 3.39 R F2 R2 U' F' U2 R F U2 
11. 3.31 R' F R F2 R' U' F2 R U2 
12. 2.56 F2 R F2 R' U R' F R' U 
13. 2.85 F2 R' F2 R' U R2 F' U' R' U2 
14. 4.91 R' U2 R' F2 U F' R F2 R' 
15. 3.34 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F' R F2 U' 
16. 6.00 F U' R U' R2 F R' F' U2 
17. 4.38 U F2 R2 F U F2 R' F' R U' 
18. 3.58 R U' R F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U 
19. 3.98 F U' R U R F2 U' R' F2 
20. 9.44 R F R' F U' F' R U 
21. 3.94 U2 F' U F R U2 F' R' U' 
22. 3.68 U F' R2 F' R U F U2 F 
23. 4.03 U2 R' F R F R U2 F U' 
24. 4.19 R' U F' R' U' F' R' U 
25. 4.08 R2 U' R U' F U2 F 
26. 8.48 U2 F' R F' R U' R U F' U2 
27. 2.85 R2 F U' R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U' 
28. 5.41 U R2 F' U R' U2 R' F' R' 
29. 4.77 U F' R' U F' U R2 F2 U2 
30. 4.67 U' R2 F2 R U' F' U R' U 
31. 2.90 F' R' F' R U' F U F2 
32. 3.97 F2 U R U R F' R2 U F 
33. 2.58 F R2 U2 F R' F R2 U' R2 
34. 4.54 R' F R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U' 
35. 4.43 R2 F' R2 U' F U' R2 U F2 
36. 5.04 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U F R2 U' 
37. 3.89 F2 R' U' R U' F' R2 U F2 
38. 4.08 F R' F R2 F R U2 F U2 
39. 5.68 U' R U F2 R' U' R2 U F' 
40. 2.14 U2 R U R' U F' U2 R2 
41. 3.97 R U F2 U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' 
42. 4.45 R U R2 U R U2 F2 U' 
43. 3.33 F2 R U2 F' U' R2 U F' R2 U2 
44. 5.57 U' F U' R F' R U2 F2 U' 
45. 5.44 U F U' R F' U' R2 U' 
46. 8.18 F R' U' F R2 F2 U' F' U' 
47. 7.51 U' F R' F2 U R2 U' F 
48. 5.94 R' U' F U2 R' U F U F' U2 
49. 5.84 R2 F' U2 R U F' U' 
50. 5.63 R' U' R2 U R2 F' U R2 U 
51. 2.19 F' R' U2 F R2 F' R2 F 
52. 2.93 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U 
53. 9.12 R2 U2 F R' U R2 F U2 R' U2 
54. 4.05 F U2 F' U R U2 R F2 R' 
55. 4.98 U2 R' U F R2 F2 U2 F' R U 
56. (2.00) F' R U' F2 U2 F' U 
57. 2.96 U2 F2 R2 F U' F U F' U2 
58. 5.15 U' F R' U2 R2 U' F U' F 
59. 2.96 R2 U R F' U2 F2 R2 F' U 
60. 4.90 R2 F2 U2 R' F U' R F' U' 
61. 3.98 U' F2 R' U2 R' U R' U F2 
62. 4.26 R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 F R' F U' 
63. 4.47 U R' F2 R' U F2 R F' 
64. 3.42 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' 
65. 3.81 U F U' R' F U2 R' F R2 
66. 4.91 F U F' R F' R' U2 R F2 
67. 4.54 F R U' R U' R2 F R F' 
68. 3.84 U R F' U2 R2 F R' F' R U 
69. 2.46 F' U2 R U R' U2 F2 U' F2 
70. 3.65 F' U' R2 U' F2 R' F' U2 
71. 6.46 R U2 F2 U F' R2 U F2 
72. 2.82 U2 F' R2 F R U' R2 F' 
73. 6.26 U' R F' U R2 F' U' R2 U 
74. 4.75 U R2 F2 R U2 F' U F2 U 
75. 7.91 U2 R F2 R U' F' 
76. 3.63 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U R2 U' 
77. 2.66 F R U F' R U2 R' U R U2 
78. 8.56 U' F2 R' U F' U R' U' 
79. 3.18 R' F R' F R U' R2 F' R' 
80. 4.46 F R F2 R' U R' U2 F2 R' 
81. 3.09 F R2 U2 R F U' F U' R 
82. 3.49 R' F' U2 F' R2 U' F2 
83. 4.85 U2 R F' R F' R2 F2 R' F' 
84. 3.98 U2 R U F2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 
85. 3.65 U' R F U' R2 U' R U F 
86. 3.41 U2 F U2 F U F R' U2 R2 
87. 3.50 R2 U2 F2 U R F' U' 
88. 4.19 U F' U F' R U F2 R' 
89. 6.10 U2 F' R F' U2 F2 U' F' R' 
90. 4.79 F R2 F U' F2 R' F U2 
91. 9.55 R2 F U' F2 U' R U' R2 U' 
92. 3.49 R' U2 F2 R' U F' R2 F2 U2 
93. 4.26 F R' F2 R U2 R2 F' U' 
94. 3.34 F U' F R2 U2 F U' F R' 
95. 5.15 R2 U' F' R2 U R' U2 R F' 
96. 3.55 R F' U R U R2 F' R2 U' 
97. 3.10 R' U2 F R' F' U R2 U 
98. 5.71 F2 U2 R2 U R2 F' U R U' 
99. (10.34) R2 F U F2 U F U2 R' F2 
100. 5.14 U R2 F2 R' U R2 U2



*Bold* are PBs. This is my 2nd 2x2 avg100 ever i think


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Reconstruction





Spoiler


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 23, 2012)

First 48 puzzle solve.
Controls are impossible  It'd be easier if, instead of moving the empty square around, you moved pieces into the empty square. So W or up-arrow would bring the piece below the square up.


State: solved
Time:	1028.858 (17:08) 
Movs: 2043

1.987 m/s


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> First 48 puzzle solve.
> Controls are impossible  It'd be easier if, instead of moving the empty square around, you moved pieces into the empty square. So W or up-arrow would bring the piece below the square up.



you can do this



vcuber13 said:


> as far as i know you need to modify the original and save it locally
> 
> https://gist.github.com/1909646
> 
> ...




edit:
wait... thats what happens


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> First 48 puzzle solve.
> Controls are impossible  It'd be easier if, instead of moving the empty square around, you moved pieces into the empty square. So W or up-arrow would bring the piece below the square up.
> 
> 
> ...



Time:	514.725 (8:33)
Movs: 1341

2.609 m/s

Much better.  This is addicting.


Time:	499.301 (8:16)
Movs: 1307

2.619 m/s


Time:	371.066 (6:11)
Movs: 1067

2.876 m/s


Time: 365.146 (3:05)
Movs: 1031

2.82 m/s


----------



## uvafan (Jul 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Time:	514.725 (8:33)
> Movs: 1341
> 
> 2.609 m/s
> ...



FTFY  And it is very addicting. Try to get your movecount down though. My best is 3:58 but that was 619 moves.  Use piece groupings.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 23, 2012)

uvafan said:


> FTFY  And it is very addicting. Try to get your movecount down though. My best is 3:58 but that was 619 moves.  Use piece groupings.



pffft. movecount is overrated unless you're using roux. 

Time: 350.352 (5:50)
Movs: 909

2.597 m/s

lower movecount results in slower moving. Actually, it's probably the opposite.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

wtf just happened 

(36.19), 37.14, 44.19, 40.71, (45.31) = 40.68 avg5

4x4 ofc


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 24, 2012)

Woohoo finally just broke ave sub 50's
Single/ Avg of 5/ Avg of 12/ 3x3: /34.67/45.92/49.32


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 24, 2012)

My official average is faster than Andrew Kang's


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 24, 2012)

3x3 12.34 average of 12 on video.


----------



## Julian (Jul 24, 2012)

8.55 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U2 B' U B' F' L' B L' B' L U2

x2 y D r U2 x' D
R' U R U' R U R'
U' L U L'
U' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
L' U L U' y' U' R U R'
R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## BlakeJ (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got my second sub 20 solve today. Average of 12 was 23.22


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> lower movecount results in slower moving. Actually, it's probably the opposite.



I average about 680 moves and over 6 tps


----------



## elcuber (Jul 24, 2012)

today I got my first sub 30 after 2 months of cubing!


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got a 2:49.74 Ao5 3x3 solving in mirror. It was also my first ever average of 5.
It was frustrating.


----------



## Riley (Jul 24, 2012)

3x3 Average of 5 PB: 10.09, so close to sub 10... Couldn't roll it.

Other PB's:
1:34.20 5x5 single
29.12 average of 5, 30.66 average of 12, 3x3 OH

Also:

My proudest cubing moment yet:

Solved the cube blindfolded in front of 240+ people for the Stanford Jazz Workshop Talent Show. I feel a little bad because I was the only one to get a standing ovation, with thundering applause. Probably most everyone else was way more talented than me, but it was an amazing experience.

Long version:



Spoiler



On stage, I took out two 3x3's from my jacket pocket, asking for two volunteers to scramble them. The MC took one, and a student in the front row took another. After about five seconds, the student popped four pieces (two edges, two corners) by accident. I then put them in, and then solved the corners, to see if I had put those in right. After that, I then, for some reason, solved the rest of the cube with a really weird method; I inserted the edges with M-slices and U's, and it was quite slow. Unfortunately, I came to the conclusion of two swapped edges, one flipped. While telling the audience what happened, I switched the pieces, through an awkward silence. I showed the cube solved and got a mini-applause.

Next, the MC who had scrambled the other cube, gave the cube back, and asked me, "So you're going to solve this... Blindfolded?" I responded with a nonchalant "I hope", receiving a hearty laugh from the audience. So he gave me the cube, I took out my blindfold, put it on my head, and started to memorize. The MC and a staff-counselor drummer then proceeded to proceeded to play the Jeopardy song on piano and drums. Eventually it grew to fancy variations on that, and I knew I had to start soon. After about 1 minute, they played "epic music" which was basically, half step octaves up, building much pressure and tension. Then, I put the blindfold down, did two seconds of solving, and put the cube behind my back, facing the audience. This act made the audience go crazy, and according to my brother, all stand up to see. The live music still went on during the whole solve. When they were cheering, I just knew I couldn't mess this up. At one point, I had a slight pause and probably was shaking too. But in the end, I finished the last turns, which made the audience erupt in roars. I took off the blindfold, held the cube up, and just felt awesome. Everyone was standing, clapping, and shouting. I even saw some cameras out. I got at least 15 high fives while going back to my seat in the audience, and 20+ congratulations later that day and the day after. 

I tried reconstructing the solve later, but couldn't do it. All I have from my memo is (it might not even be right):
Edges: OR GK __ PL __ KT
Corners: AS __ IF __ PL, twisted corner = MU
I don't think any pieces were already solved.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 24, 2012)

11.79, 13.00, 13.48, 12.40, 15.68, 13.08, 12.75, 13.20, 14.11, 16.85, 14.91, 13.57 = *13.62* average of 12

:O


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 24, 2012)

How many xeos?


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 24, 2012)

Riley said:


> 3x3 Average of 5 PB: 10.09, so close to sub 10... Couldn't roll it.
> 
> Other PB's:
> 1:34.20 5x5 single
> ...


Wow, congrats! I can't imagine how nervous you must have been. 
Way to pull it off!


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 24, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> How many xeos?



lol man like 2 or 3 i guess

i only do the easy pair preservation variety in speedsolves.


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 24, 2012)

New pb average of 5 3x3
18.81, 18.25, 18.47, 14.12, 16.77 = 17.28 Average of 5


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2012)

Megaminx:

Best average of 12: 1:06.48
7-18 - 1:05.64 1:04.09 1:05.94 1:08.57 1:06.97 1:00.96 1:07.32 1:06.14 1:11.52 (1:12.51) (57.02) 1:07.68


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 24, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx:
> 
> Best average of 12: 1:06.48
> 7-18 - 1:05.64 1:04.09 1:05.94 1:08.57 1:06.97 1:00.96 1:07.32 1:06.14 1:11.52 (1:12.51) (57.02) 1:07.68




What's your PB single/avg5? :O 


My accomplishment: I cut my fingernails too short yesterday, and I successfully took a break from megaminx (for pretty much all day), because it hurt my fingers a lot. But they're better now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2012)

50.37, 1:04.33.

I hope I can sub 1 avg of 12 soon...

EDIT, BTW it took me over a year to break my average of 12 pb, so I'm quite pleased with this. The reason why I haven't progressed that much this year is that someone took my only megaminx at a competition in november and it wasn't until 2 months ago when I ordered my own megaminx again (exams).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 24, 2012)

*Finally finished my Feet avg1000!*

Took a couple weeks. Notice the improvement; first avg5: 1:36.086, last avg5: 51.64

Overall stats:

number of times: 1017/1018
best time: 39.110
worst time: 2:28.538

current mo3: 51.640 (σ = 0.40)
best mo3: 47.474 (σ = 3.15) PB in *bold*

current avg5: 51.640 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 48.145 (σ = 1.00) PB underlined

current avg12: 54.185 (σ = 2.59)
best avg12: 50.209 (σ = 2.92) PB in orange

current avg50: 53.920 (σ = 3.79)
best avg50: 53.837 (σ = 3.90) PB in large font

current avg100: 55.650 (σ = 4.33)
best avg100: 55.650 (σ = 4.33) PB in _italics_

current avg1000: 1:04.154 (σ = 7.75)
*best avg1000: 1:04.154 (σ = 7.75) PB*

session avg: 1:04.617 (σ = 8.33)
session mean: 1:06.013

PS. I only included the times for the best avg1000 in the spoiler.



Spoiler: Times



(1:32.939), (1:31.775), (1:36.088), (1:39.231), (1:41.370), (1:49.716), (1:38.545), (1:48.346), (1:43.200), (1:53.111), (1:36.238), (1:58.313), (1:44.447), (1:32.673), (1:37.080), (2:02.602), (1:40.608), (1:41.425), (2:00.531), (1:32.192), (1:40.307), (1:28.520), (1:44.890), (1:37.090), 1:26.090, (1:29.970), (1:27.610), 1:14.010, 1:14.050, 1:00.590, 1:07.170, 1:24.830, (1:29.720), (1:32.430), (1:30.650), (1:44.990), 1:22.012, (1:29.410), (47.520), 1:24.570, (1:26.830), (1:27.756), 1:23.205, (1:30.219), 1:19.685, 1:07.360, (1:33.306), (1:40.448), 1:20.017, (1:31.086), 1:18.399, 1:20.166, 1:04.432, 1:00.779, 1:12.204, 1:16.913, 1:08.410, 1:20.250, (1:46.110), 1:17.641, 1:03.562, 1:06.669, 1:03.279, 1:19.927, 1:17.727, 1:24.006, 1:21.010, 1:13.760, 1:15.418, (1:32.120), 1:24.040, 53.620, 1:06.920, 54.460, 1:05.560, 1:18.460, 1:08.300, 1:04.081, 1:20.376, 1:14.930, 1:05.500, 1:07.001, 1:16.590, 1:16.638, 1:23.886, 1:06.504, 1:13.258, 1:09.340, 1:16.839, 1:17.240, 1:21.634, 1:13.168, 1:01.555, 1:15.803, 1:20.545, 1:11.110, 1:23.189, 1:21.602, 1:06.251, 1:12.913, 1:20.871, 1:10.447, 1:02.509, 1:24.897, 1:20.017, (1:27.426), 1:09.176, 1:20.194, (1:26.766), 1:19.500, 1:08.423, 1:13.394, 1:09.677, 1:05.003, 1:10.500, 1:09.909, 1:15.390, 1:17.780, 1:22.750, 1:11.557, 1:14.442, 1:17.981, 1:08.426, 1:21.762, 1:08.708, 1:17.570, 1:15.360, 1:08.423, 1:21.327, 1:06.499, 1:17.450, 1:13.008, 1:23.833, 1:17.297, 1:19.016, (1:31.730), 1:08.838, 1:05.941, 1:04.419, 1:11.913, 1:13.293, 1:15.571, (1:26.567), 1:11.610, 1:11.571, 1:18.118, 1:10.530, 1:13.232, (1:30.646), 1:19.079, 1:12.250, 1:09.568, 1:02.345, (1:28.435), 1:18.879, 1:05.830, 1:18.346, 59.367, 1:13.666, 1:08.899, 1:04.530, 1:04.006, 1:09.055, (1:29.877), 1:12.246, 1:01.050, 1:19.461, 1:08.680, 1:11.090, 1:03.579, 1:12.066, 1:15.117, 1:17.255, 58.486, 1:01.036, 1:08.202, 1:03.075, 59.774, 1:03.123, 1:05.699, (1:28.049), 1:10.056, 1:24.751, 1:10.916, 1:06.878, 1:14.345, 1:10.883, 1:23.446, 1:07.750, 58.315, (1:26.563), 1:01.946, 1:11.821, 1:21.133, 1:03.655, 1:11.877, 1:20.791, 59.021, 1:05.381, 1:25.830, 1:17.317, 1:15.047, 1:04.920, 1:15.930, 1:15.418, 1:12.666, 1:19.571, 1:12.133, 1:05.591, 1:17.446, 1:09.390, 1:09.596, 1:17.853, 1:15.657, 1:07.850, 1:13.752, 1:13.576, 1:12.603, 1:01.951, 1:01.290, 1:10.056, 1:16.504, 1:15.659, 1:10.418, 1:04.012, 1:12.419, 1:06.971, 59.459, 57.249, 1:12.204, 1:24.133, 1:09.349, 57.623, 1:14.249, 1:09.735, 1:13.543, 1:08.443, 1:09.057, 1:07.725, 1:01.806, 1:19.709, 58.444, 1:05.485, 1:13.721, 1:09.439, 1:06.854, 1:05.833, 1:19.256, 1:14.146, 59.394, 1:11.247, 1:06.958, 1:10.493, 1:02.833, 1:21.701, 1:12.719, 1:08.499, 1:18.110, 1:13.331, 1:04.441, 1:12.233, 1:12.027, 1:10.542, 1:13.751, 54.432, 1:06.831, 59.736, 1:05.845, 57.595, 1:09.780, 1:15.528, 1:12.150, 1:07.542, 1:02.670, 1:17.862, 1:00.135, 1:14.909, 1:14.521, 1:10.720, 1:10.581, 1:03.530, 59.916, 1:02.526, 1:02.051, 1:05.555, 1:04.613, 1:03.780, 1:11.419, 1:09.083, 1:08.157, 1:11.782, (40.240), 59.946, 1:15.381, 53.240, 54.407, 52.089, 1:07.353, 1:13.173, 1:13.493, 1:05.001, 1:15.888, 1:08.041, 1:13.372, 1:08.633, 1:01.413, 1:12.858, 1:06.742, 1:01.743, 1:03.183, 1:13.030, 1:07.024, 58.018, 1:16.861, 1:08.370, 55.147, 1:05.427, 1:03.369, 56.485, 1:12.890, 1:11.302, 1:09.856, 1:20.313, 1:07.130, 57.723, 59.196, 57.891, 1:00.630, 1:11.511, 1:11.652, 1:01.610, 1:09.913, 1:08.610, 1:03.516, 1:04.848, 59.056, 1:02.470, 1:07.710, 1:12.693, 1:05.191, 1:06.964, 1:17.672, 54.836, 1:05.586, 1:17.742, 1:12.938, 1:08.723, 59.797, (47.417), 1:11.499, 1:08.980, 1:23.236, 1:14.990, 59.047, 1:06.663, 59.368, 1:07.920, 1:00.392, 51.323, 1:02.956, 57.848, 1:09.436, 1:03.661, 59.709, (50.379), 57.770, 1:07.851, 1:08.884, 57.967, 57.883, 1:11.919, 1:13.801, 1:01.396, 1:03.317, 1:23.576, 1:00.175, 1:09.573, 1:13.902, 1:09.851, 1:11.618, 1:16.495, 56.720, 1:03.750, 1:07.972, 1:00.611, 1:15.120, 1:15.825, 1:08.839, 1:10.433, 56.227, 1:00.182, 59.333, 1:09.915, 1:10.856, 1:13.610, 1:11.030, 1:00.686, 1:05.268, 1:00.416, 57.239, 1:02.064, 53.879, 1:09.845, 1:01.670, 55.478, 1:09.063, 1:01.185, 53.619, 58.911, 1:04.205, 58.496, 56.593, 1:03.244, 1:08.594, 1:06.386, 58.706, 1:14.349, 1:08.864, 53.331, 1:05.753, 1:01.597, 1:08.704, 1:11.547, 1:02.112, 1:04.412, 1:15.951, 1:04.958, (1:26.693), 1:02.047, 1:11.869, 1:01.407, 1:10.323, 52.858, 59.172, 1:01.375, 54.552, 58.582, 1:03.772, 52.322, 53.877, 55.509, 56.360, 55.619, 1:04.035, 1:04.707, 56.866, 1:05.584, 1:07.149, 1:01.441, 1:12.124, 1:01.410, 1:00.346, 1:13.280, (49.528), 52.376, 1:14.959, 1:01.235, 1:03.383, 53.547, 1:06.121, 1:00.049, 58.621, 1:14.016, 59.762, 59.592, 57.483, 1:07.336, 58.375, 1:02.834, 57.149, 59.817, 57.595, 54.714, 1:03.388, 1:05.300, 56.133, 1:01.821, 59.743, 56.361, 1:03.893, 1:10.161, 1:10.489, 1:12.926, 53.268, (47.973), 1:01.211, 1:03.430, 1:02.860, 1:05.876, 57.047, 1:02.134, 1:03.227, 54.915, 59.875, 56.759, 58.915, 1:14.290, 57.083, 55.899, 54.584, 58.725, 1:08.446, 1:03.371, 1:00.126, 1:06.759, 55.923, 1:01.938, 1:04.491, 53.200, 1:07.891, 54.067, 1:03.910, 1:05.742, 1:02.683, 1:09.669, 1:00.073, 1:05.647, 54.826, 1:02.781, 1:01.125, 1:01.575, 1:09.807, 1:04.608, 1:09.000, 1:10.500, 1:03.821, 1:09.908, (48.861), 1:08.324, 51.680, 1:03.444, 59.316, 59.319, 1:11.308, 56.550, 1:00.500, 1:01.298, 58.545, 1:07.357, 1:05.339, 58.479, 1:07.751, 53.292, 1:02.892, 1:05.580, 1:01.529, 1:04.375, 1:01.309, 1:05.932, 1:00.834, 55.916, 1:04.250, 1:06.021, (49.211), 1:07.538, 1:00.282, 52.611, 53.505, 1:07.168, 59.464, 1:01.727, 56.576, 1:05.805, 1:09.000, 1:11.541, 1:06.907, 1:07.741, 1:02.736, 1:11.361, 1:03.523, 1:00.649, 1:16.612, 1:14.213, 59.000, 1:10.002, 1:14.489, 1:09.689, 1:10.235, 1:14.158, 1:05.793, 54.404, 1:12.078, 1:11.108, 1:04.967, 59.929, 57.065, 1:02.889, 1:10.758, 57.167, 58.905, 1:05.631, 1:06.091, 58.714, 54.751, 1:01.561, (50.654), 1:10.944, 1:02.270, 1:03.711, 58.249, 51.634, (49.858), 1:14.873, 1:09.000, 1:11.499, 56.330, 1:11.501, 1:14.897, 1:00.029, 1:02.057, 52.824, 1:01.059, 1:00.416, 1:01.667, 1:05.618, 1:07.306, 1:03.971, 1:02.881, 1:04.250, 56.081, 54.731, 55.223, 1:01.066, 1:05.657, 57.915, 1:08.275, 54.274, 1:07.071, 55.303, 59.192, 1:08.463, 1:01.899, 57.649, 1:08.000, 1:01.355, 56.412, (41.423), 1:04.210, 57.286, 1:03.977, 1:02.051, 1:06.537, 1:02.455, 1:00.928, 1:00.477, 1:10.324, 51.162, 59.415, 1:06.802, 1:02.735, 1:11.135, 59.247, 1:08.951, 54.742, 57.294, 53.358, 55.294, 56.779, 51.074, 58.994, 59.159, 51.685, 52.348, 1:02.129, 56.060, 59.375, 1:05.716, 1:06.832, 1:07.012, 1:07.935, 55.133, 1:10.657, 58.176, 57.985, 1:04.917, 1:12.563, 1:01.232, (50.615), 1:03.540, 1:03.201, 59.618, 1:03.876, 58.978, 1:03.503, 1:02.297, 57.341, 57.305, 58.842, 1:04.930, 1:06.081, 1:08.007, 55.583, 53.660, 54.919, (45.079), 54.491, 53.387, 1:04.292, (DNF(1:05.623)), 1:00.320, 57.524, 57.121, 59.090, 55.306, 1:03.358, 1:01.383, 52.748, 57.411, 1:09.000, 1:10.708, 59.316, 1:00.477, 55.316, 1:05.518, 55.418, 1:00.688, 54.997, 1:07.823, 53.991, (50.089), 59.669, 1:05.444, 54.530, 1:01.777, 55.336, 57.137, 1:14.360, 55.123, 56.704, 1:00.712, 1:08.227, 1:01.560, 56.977, 1:00.160, 56.327, 1:05.668, 59.680, 54.427, 57.567, (46.340), 1:08.033, 1:00.652, 58.306, 1:00.485, (46.964), 51.959, 51.985, 58.553, 57.363, 1:00.603, 54.544, 56.866, (44.591), 1:00.092, 59.998, 57.409, 51.766, 57.254, 59.589, 1:02.733, 1:02.305, 59.911, 50.977, 59.644, 53.595, 51.899, 53.768, 59.279, 51.555, 56.768, 1:00.048, 58.986, 59.934, 1:01.519, 59.477, 1:01.957, (50.813), 52.883, 57.907, 1:03.596, (47.509), 52.448, 55.729, 1:00.541, 51.442, 54.512, (50.760), 1:02.114, 1:02.834, 54.956, (39.110), 57.134, 56.526, 1:03.785, 1:07.430, 1:04.712, 1:05.625, (50.712), 1:00.509, 1:04.613, 1:09.290, 57.135, 1:04.073, 1:03.598, 1:01.704, 1:00.853, 57.963, (46.496), 1:07.763, 59.499, (47.208), 1:03.985, 1:08.006, 1:03.362, 1:00.719, 59.947, 55.993, 59.016, 53.478, 52.722, 1:09.713, 1:00.386, 59.954, 1:03.840, 58.258, 1:00.200, 1:00.958, 55.684, 1:01.354, 1:01.172, 1:01.485, 55.760, 57.454, 56.993, 1:00.980, 1:00.458, (50.432), 1:04.206, 1:00.032, 1:01.116, 55.461, 1:03.099, 1:04.011, 1:00.301, 1:05.857, 52.698, (49.365), (49.602), 1:01.309, 55.509, 55.118, 1:00.139, 1:04.360, 56.339, 51.306, (49.572), 59.915, 59.196, 1:01.243, 58.532, 56.025, 1:02.938, 1:05.277, 57.170, 1:01.569, 1:05.454, 55.637, 1:05.480, 58.250, 52.358, 51.224, 58.079, 50.900, 1:09.412, 55.223, 55.760, 54.832, 59.208, (47.864), 1:05.660, 51.115, 54.183, 55.652, (50.040), 57.919, 51.332, 58.199, 56.251, 58.154, 58.223, 58.235, 59.967, 1:00.318, 1:00.139, 1:05.322, 58.232, 57.022, 56.247, 1:04.003, 56.338, _1:00.183, 1:04.615, 53.411, 1:03.658, 1:00.920, 56.710, 1:03.966, 58.737, 55.607, 1:09.995, 56.291, 52.302, 56.597, 53.583, 57.342, 54.655, 55.376, 1:03.213, 56.112, 1:08.750, 1:04.676, 53.820, 1:01.227, 1:01.580, 55.550, 1:03.246, 1:04.849, (47.262), 1:08.150, (46.962), 1:00.041, 53.869, 1:02.302, (47.250), 53.415, 56.772, 58.243, 57.564, 51.102, 56.333, 58.891, 56.336, 1:02.256, 58.844, 56.100, 54.501, 57.040, (48.528), (49.180), 53.563, 55.184, 56.647, 56.276, 1:02.848, 1:00.178, 56.064, 52.441, 57.022, 57.342, 57.125, (49.601), 58.963, 1:00.093, (42.650), 57.899, 57.880, 57.358, (49.181), 56.750, (48.541), *(44.583), (50.836), (47.003)*, (48.892), (49.485), 54.361, 55.337, 51.930, (46.525), (50.724), 57.844, (49.567), 55.649, (45.865), (48.686), 1:01.410, 53.862, 59.051, (48.042), 54.727, 58.451, 55.325, 58.370, 54.889, 57.521, 51.137, 54.958, 52.043, 51.248, 51.629_


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> *Finally finished my Feet avg1000!*



Excuse me, sir, but 

Skewb: 6.06, 6.45, 5.39, 6.06, 6.18 = 6.10 @ 1.1361%. Just plain ridiculous.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 24, 2012)

3x3 single 7.88.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 25, 2012)

48 puzzle 699 moves/233.747 seconds = 2.99 tps  PB tps and time. No PB move count though.

Edit: Yes! 231.979 in 663 moves. Still no PB move count... that's 619.

Edit 2: 221.323


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 25, 2012)

Did 659 solves today!


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 25, 2012)

PB 2x2 average of 5 all nl:
Generated By csTimer on 2012-7-24
Average of 5: 3.54
Time List:
1. 2.76 R' U F U' R' F 
2. 3.16 U' F2 U F R' U2 F2 U' 
3. (5.40) U' R U2 R2 F2 R' U F R2 
4. (2.61) R' F U' R F U' 
5. 4.71 F U R F' R F2 R F2 R'
I just started practicing again.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 25, 2012)

3x3 ao12 PB of 11.39

9.98
D F R F2 R D F2 R2 U F2 R' B' D' R' B' D F' U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F
12.86
R U L' F L2 U2 R2 F' U' F L' F L F U' R' F' D' F' D B2 L D2 L' D'
10.78
F R2 F R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R D L2 B L F D L D2 L2 B D L B' D'
11.73
U' F U' F' U' F U' F U' R U F2 R2 D L' F' D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' U R
10.97
R' F' U' B' L' U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R D'
10.06
U R U F2 R' U' R' D L U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F' R' F' R D
11.27
R F2 R U F D' B' D L2 B2 L2 D2 R B D R U2 R2 U2 F' R' F' D' F' D'
11.83
U2 R D R D2 F R D' B' R' F' D' F2 D' R D' F R F2 U2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2
11.34
B U B D2 B2 D2 L2 U L U R B2 L' U2 L2 B' U L B L U2 R' F' U R2
11.25
R F D L U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D B' L2 B2 L2 D R B D2
12.53
R2 D' F L B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R' D' B' L' D' B' R D' B D' B' L B D2
12.15
L2 U' F' U' L D' B' L' U' L U' R2 B U' R' B R B R B U2 L2 U2 B' L'


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 25, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before today my PB average of 12 was 11.47. But now...

12.80, 12.52, 10.06, (13.46), 11.15, 10.36, 10.97, 9.78, (9.16), 11.28, 9.71, 12.69 = 11.13 3x3 average of 12 PB
10.97, 9.78, (9.16), (11.28), 9.71 = 10.15 3x3 average of 5 PB 

I need sub-10 average of 5 now.  This was an awesome average, I was really tired before today so I wasn't expecting it.



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 12.80 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' F' R' U R2 F L2 B D R2 F U'
2. 12.52 F2 D L2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 B R2 L' U' B2 D' U' F2 U' F D'
3. 10.06 F2 D' R2 L2 U R2 D U2 R2 B2 D F' R' L2 D2 B2 U' L D2 F' L2 D
4. 13.46 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' U L' B2 L2 F' D' B U'
5. 11.15 D' U' F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R' B' D2 B' L2 U2 L' U B'
6. 10.36 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' F2 D B2 L' U F' R B2 D2
7. 10.97 U B2 U' L2 U L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R' L2 D' F D2 L' D'
8. 9.78 U F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 L B' F D' B2 F2 U' R'
9. 9.16 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R D2 F' L U2 F2 D' F L' F U'
10. 11.28 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L B' U R' D2 R U2 F' U2
11. 9.71 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L D F R2 D B U2 L D2 F2 U2
12. 12.69 D' R2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' R' B F L D' B2 D L2 B2 U'


----------



## applemobile (Jul 25, 2012)

PB A05 17.96.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I've 'just' broken the 20 second barrier! The problem is, I need to warm up my hands to consistently get sub-19 times.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 25, 2012)

50.94, 48.44, 49.99, 48.63, (1:00.44), 50.35, 56.32, 46.81, 47.92, 52.11, 47.91, (41.69) = 49.94


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2012)

4x4 42 cube marathon in 38:53.056 (qCube 2 of course).

10213 turns/2333.056 seconds = 4.38 tps

2333.056 seconds/42 cubes = 55.549 seconds per cube.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 25, 2012)

(1:00.63), (1:07.66), 1:07.63, 1:03.25, 1:01.47 = 1:04.12 Megaminx PB avg5

Edit: 1:00.63, 1:07.66, 1:07.63, [1:03.25, 1:01.47, 1:07.83, 1:04.46, (1:00.30)], 1:06.43, 1:07.36, (1:08.40), 1:05.28 = 1:05.20 avg12
In brackets is 1:03.06 avg5. .01 off NR 

Edit2: 57.86 single :3


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2012)

How? 

You improve so fast...


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 25, 2012)

New ao12 and Ao5 PB! 
Average of 12: 16.57 All Fullstep
1. 16.15 R D' F2 R' U R' B U' F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 
2. 17.41 U' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' L F2 U' B F U' L' R U' B2 
3. 18.28 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' U' L2 U2 L R' U2 L B U2 
4. 14.43 U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B R2 U' R F' R D R2 F2 R' 
5. (13.68) F R2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F L D R B2 U R2 B2 L' B F2 
6. 16.37 L R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 R' U' R B D R' D' R' U' B 
7. 17.17 F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U F2 D R' D' U2 F2 
8. 16.44 D' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' D F2 D2 U L' R' B' R' 
9. 18.18 B2 D2 F L2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 L D R B' U F2 L' F' D' L2 F 
10. (19.28) R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D B U' R' U R2 F' R' 
11. 15.88 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 F U2 R2 F U2 F' R' B2 R' D' R' F D F2 U R' 
12. 15.39 D R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F R' B2 L2 R' D L U' B2 R
Average of 5: 15.75 BOth the 14 and the 13 were PLL skip 
1. 14.43 U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B R2 U' R F' R D R2 F2 R' 
2. (13.68) F R2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F L D R B2 U R2 B2 L' B F2 
3. 16.37 L R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 R' U' R B D R' D' R' U' B 
4. (17.17) F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U F2 D R' D' U2 F2 
5. 16.44 D' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' D F2 D2 U L' R' B' R'


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 25, 2012)

New 3x3 PB 18.35 no skips and nl.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 25, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> How?
> 
> You improve so fast...



Yesterday my hands were still hurting, so I just did slow solves most of the day, working on lookahead. I guess that's what came out of it.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 25, 2012)

2x2
stats: (hide)
number of times: 116/116
best time: 2.56
worst time: 7.86

current avg5: 5.38 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 3.89 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 4.81 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 4.73 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 5.53 (σ = 0.79)
best avg100: 5.51 (σ = 0.79)

PB on avg5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 3.89
1. (6.61) U R' U F U2 F R2 F' U' 
2. 4.06 F' R2 U' R' F U2 F U2 R' 
3. 3.19 U' F2 R F2 R' U2 R F' U2 
4. 4.43 U F R' U F' R U2 R U' 
5. (2.56) U' F R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' R'


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 26, 2012)

Finished my pyraminx ao1000.



Spoiler: Times



11.08[pyra], 6.53, 9.50, 7.18, 11.17, 8.05, 9.39+, 6.89, 6.63, 10.05, 9.37, 10.68, 6.76, 7.83, (18.22), 12.28, 9.84, (5.32), 9.90, 11.91, 11.46, 8.67, (14.93), 8.60, 9.80, 11.76, 9.75, 7.99, 11.66, (14.87+), 7.47, 8.86, 8.44, 6.64, 8.23, 7.89, 8.22, 10.72, 8.05, 8.39, 7.11, (17.16), 8.90, 8.13, 9.72, 9.47, 6.90, 10.04, (16.42+), 9.98, 8.77, 8.84, 6.42, 7.16, 9.60, 8.87, 9.26, (4.77), 8.83, 10.60, 7.42, 10.32, 8.79+, 7.59, (5.72), 11.61, 8.94, 9.67, 10.51, 9.28, 11.68, 9.37, 8.19, 9.00, 9.51, 10.64, 9.69, 12.03, 8.58, (5.35), 8.51, 10.22, (4.79), 12.28, 9.72, (20.52), (17.39), 10.21, 8.16, 8.68, 11.16, 12.50, 9.57, 8.71, 12.15, 10.76, 7.05, 7.39, 8.34, (17.56), 13.37, (5.96), 9.76, 10.68, 9.90, 10.06, 9.03, (17.59), 9.99, 13.83, 9.61, 9.51, 11.06, 11.62, 11.72, 8.42, (16.53), 8.65, 10.51, 8.55, 13.64, 9.50, (5.95), 8.35, 8.85, 8.61, (5.89), 9.96, (20.08), 11.23, 8.38, 8.79, 10.26, 9.48, 7.17, (5.86), 9.23, 12.51+, 8.04, 12.59, 8.98, 11.79+, 11.65, 10.94, 10.97, 10.78, 9.97, 7.41, 9.65, 10.34, 9.55, 6.04, 8.76, (4.14), 12.55, 10.78, 7.83, 6.70, 6.89, 7.57, 6.15, 8.41, 8.74, 10.39, (3.59), 11.08+, 7.67, (18.60), 6.65, 7.78, 7.57, 8.49, 12.04, 8.53, 8.11, 13.82, (5.27), (5.20), 11.89, 13.47, (18.39), 9.76, 11.02, 11.26, 9.53, 10.25+, 11.02, 8.76, 8.56, 6.90, 6.26, 9.21, 11.23, 10.34, 9.59, (20.86), 7.70, 10.38+, 12.54, 9.09, 8.67, 8.91, 10.58, 8.49, 9.25, 7.36, 6.29, (5.99), 10.42, 7.50, 8.44, 7.43, 11.59, 9.12, 10.02, 8.91, 10.61, 7.30, 9.71, 10.43, 11.14, 6.35, 6.30, 6.77, 10.90, 7.06, 9.80, 9.39, 10.78, 11.56, 10.94, 7.62+, 9.11, 7.32, 11.62, 9.73, 6.12, 8.86, (15.28+), 10.52, 10.37, 11.47, 10.07, 7.24+, 10.35, (5.69), (15.82), 9.11, 9.82, 9.87, 7.58, 11.44, 9.10, (14.55), 7.31, 10.78, 10.01, 7.60, 10.39, 8.38, 6.53, 7.56, 9.36, 10.33, 8.48, (16.34), 9.93, 12.99, 10.60, 8.44, 8.75, 10.09, 11.43, 6.95, 7.69, 9.20, 8.03, 12.87, 9.17, 7.43, 9.53, 9.82, 8.82, 12.97, 10.70, 7.36, 9.64, 7.20, 10.54+, (18.88), 6.13, 8.31, 8.99, 12.22, 11.95, 11.38, 8.00, 9.78, (17.52), (4.16), (15.28), 8.33, 12.18+, 8.89, 7.90, 12.68, 10.93, 9.65, (18.79), 8.56, 10.09, (17.17), 9.23, 8.32, 10.77+, 8.88, 9.29, 12.88, 10.30, 9.91, 8.35, 10.95, 7.69, 6.37, 14.03, 6.11, 7.03, 6.31, 10.87, 6.34, 10.88+, 6.77, 9.27, 10.09, 9.80, 10.18, 10.91, 9.77, (5.65), (23.07), 7.54, 6.11, 7.77, (19.38), 9.39, 6.46, 8.31+, 7.80, 10.54, 13.25, 7.04, 11.12, 12.81, 8.05, (16.32), 8.56, 8.62, (4.84), 12.21, 11.32, 12.49, 8.16, 8.20, 7.73, 9.34, 7.12, 9.59, 6.98, 9.18, 9.59, 8.46, 9.40, 14.09, 9.16, 9.73, 8.47, 12.96, 7.42, 6.80, 7.67, 11.69, 10.24, 10.48, 9.94, 6.23, 8.01, 9.09, 8.47, 11.99, 7.72, 8.15, 8.59, 10.15, 9.93, 9.57, 7.78, 6.45, 7.26, 11.63, (16.31), 10.99, 10.63, 7.96, 9.27, 11.30, 11.20, 9.00, 11.55, 7.65, 7.90, 9.64, (32.62), 10.28, 10.88, 10.21, 6.98, (3.75), 6.89, 11.12, 9.63, 6.77, 8.46, 11.47, 7.53, 8.86, 8.85, 7.62, 8.47, 10.51, 6.32, 6.29, 6.71, 8.90, 7.93, 11.13, 7.05, 10.02, 9.94, 10.01, 12.51, 8.53, 6.34, 6.87, 14.12, 8.62, 10.46, 9.90, (5.75), 9.09, 8.69, 10.78, 13.08, 6.55, 9.43, 7.32, 11.26, (4.52), (16.24), 8.98, 9.31, 8.32, 7.57, (4.64), 7.80, 6.14, 6.64, 8.45, 9.46, (18.30), 8.50, 8.47, 7.83, (4.26), 9.48, 10.82, 7.90, 13.96, 7.43, (5.59), 10.18, 7.98, 8.70+, 7.94, 6.13, 11.63, 9.69, 9.86, 6.14, 11.44, 6.31, 8.40, (DNF(8.79)), 8.13, 9.10, (16.60), 9.02, 10.79, 8.96, 6.89, 13.14, 8.97, 9.98, 10.81, 13.47, 8.72, 8.95, 11.60, 8.61+, 7.76, (6.02), 7.43, 14.09, 7.66, 12.01, 10.58, (4.19), 9.09, 6.59, (5.80), 8.88, 9.03, (16.24), 10.42, 11.97, 8.61, 6.12, 10.23, 11.32, 10.49, 7.76, 8.01, 10.60, 10.21, 8.10, 10.58, (5.72), 6.33, 8.77, 7.96, 10.18+, 9.26, 8.95, 6.73, 6.30, 8.28, 7.52, 10.13, 6.89, 6.53, 6.49, 6.94, 12.22, 11.77, 8.65, 6.64, 9.03, 9.86, 8.29, 8.80, 8.56, 10.37, 12.02, 6.72, 8.04, 10.60, 6.74, 9.06, 8.67, 7.56, 13.46+, 6.87, (14.20+), 8.37, 10.06, 7.20, 8.88, 8.83, 8.26, 11.73, 9.53, 9.80, (5.83), (19.59), 7.50, 8.59, 12.54, 8.91, 6.92, (5.54), 10.44, 9.54, 7.97, 8.01, 8.80, 12.34, 7.60, 13.96+, 7.96+, 8.66, 9.53, 7.00, 6.81, 6.83, 9.20, (5.22), 11.94, 8.16, 12.34, 7.08, 9.70, 7.53, 9.27, 8.85, 7.00, 7.15, 8.97, 12.45+, 11.02, 8.35, 9.76, 11.10, 8.33, 8.21, 8.54, (27.35), 11.95, 8.48, 10.12, 8.49, 9.87, (22.55), 7.67, 8.96, 11.63, 8.48, 7.84, 8.57, 10.22, 9.43, 8.50, 10.29, 9.51, (15.53), (5.57), 8.28, 9.89, 10.89, 12.03, 8.06, 11.94, 9.66, 8.49, 7.09, 7.92, 7.50, 9.26, 7.08, 9.36, 8.74, 9.26, 8.88, 9.46, 10.57, 13.42, 11.96, (5.31), 13.35, 9.02, (5.17), 8.63, 8.35, 7.84, 10.66, 8.18, 10.30, 9.40, 9.08, (6.03), 9.34, 7.73, 6.53, (5.65), (4.26), 9.10, 9.84, 11.05, 6.24, (16.47), 9.74, 7.50, 10.01, 7.15, 9.44, (6.04), 10.42, 10.56, 9.06, 13.46, 10.29, (14.78), 7.17, 8.69, 10.12, 11.84+, (5.74), 11.16, 11.79, 7.85, 9.33, 8.77, 9.24, 10.70, (14.39), 9.23, 8.79, 10.94, (14.73), 9.86, 11.08, 12.18, 10.18, 8.51, 11.82, 10.38, 9.87, 11.22, 8.45, 11.24, 8.86, 9.47, (5.11), 9.56, (14.42), 10.18, 9.18, 8.29, 7.20, 8.68, 7.41, 10.21, 7.92, 7.44, 9.71, 7.53, 9.04, 8.82, 7.92, 7.86, 10.62+, 8.80, 11.65, 7.05, 7.48, 6.99, 9.41, 9.24, 10.96, 9.18, 10.79, 8.40, (17.15), 8.19, 9.90, 6.56, (4.92), 9.31+, 9.26, 8.22, 11.23, 9.05, 7.83, 8.58, 12.24, 6.96, 10.64, 12.46, 9.20, 8.49, 6.79, 8.88, 7.69, 8.10, 8.34, 8.13, 10.00, 11.52, 9.09, 8.70, 7.81, 8.15, 13.19, 10.84, 7.64, 8.37, 7.44, 10.61, 6.49, 7.23, 7.55, 6.13, (6.02), 7.96, 10.36, 7.59, 7.00, 9.96, 7.87, 10.92, 9.06, 8.53, 8.33, (5.81), 8.74, 8.64, 10.11, 6.38, (6.04), 8.97, 11.27, 7.63, 8.17, (14.56), 8.49, 9.39, 13.51, 8.61, 7.45, 10.81, 11.61, 9.93, (5.70), 10.34, 12.25, 10.75, 10.19, 12.62, 7.80, 10.02, 11.23, 11.74, 10.03, 9.31, 9.71, 9.89, 6.91, 14.15, 10.61, 10.28, 6.48, 10.07, 8.48, 6.52, (14.45), 11.56, 11.04, 10.53, 7.78, 6.65, 6.29, 11.81, 8.83, 10.55, (5.47), 6.09, 7.47, 6.61, 6.37, 8.68, 7.89, 7.05, 7.62, 9.38, 7.75, 9.19, 9.43, 7.18, 9.69, 7.98, 9.75, 8.84, 9.50, 13.30, 6.70, (4.56), 12.60, 13.67, (5.87), 10.31, 6.21, 7.50, 10.61, 8.56, 6.33, 9.93, 8.99, 8.28, 6.86, (18.42), 8.53, 9.48, 10.33, 9.46, 11.07, 9.37, 12.17, (14.61), 7.63, 8.41, 10.22, 9.01, 7.36, 8.47, 11.26, 8.53, 8.80, 9.70, 6.65, 7.07, 9.85, 12.13, 7.62, 7.11, 12.94+, 9.69, 6.85, 8.52, 9.01, 7.74, 9.68, (3.95), 8.76, 13.43, 10.14+, 8.90, 9.73, 6.23, 8.52, 6.06, 6.23, 8.23, 7.45, 10.98, 11.18, 6.99, 7.61, 6.43, 8.45, 8.47, 6.17, 8.47, 9.12, (17.83), 11.66, (19.89[pop]), 8.58, 6.78, 11.89, 10.49, 10.03, 9.00, 9.73, 10.83, 8.46, 8.65, 6.99, 8.11, 9.42, 7.48, 6.69, 8.71, 7.12, 7.66, 13.06, 10.97, 9.28, 8.68, 6.98, 9.25, 8.61, 9.77, 11.18, 8.32, 9.65, 11.72, 10.25, 7.77, 10.04, 9.73, 8.49, 6.78, 10.15, 8.59, 8.05, 13.16, 6.36, 13.97, 9.47, 9.20, (5.55), 8.92



number of times: 999/1000
best time: 3.59
worst time: 32.62

best avg5: 6.36 (σ = 0.26)
best avg12: 7.47 (σ = 0.98)
best mo22: 7.99 (σ = 1.52) (highest # with sub8)
best avg25: 7.97 (σ = 1.25) (highest # with sub8)
best avg100: 8.74 (σ = 1.74)
best avg1000: 9.24 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 9.24 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 9.45


Everything but single is PB.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 26, 2012)

PB 16.6 avg12

18.27, 14.97, 13.77, (32.16), 19.26, 18.16, 13.53, 20.05, 16.83, (12.62), 14.99, 16.19

Edit:48 puzzle in 201.821;633 moves.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 26, 2012)

uvafan said:


> PB 16.6 avg12
> 
> 18.27, 14.97, 13.77, (32.16), 19.26, 18.16, 13.53, 20.05, 16.83, (12.62), 14.99, 16.19



So we were talking about how ZZ doesn't have a 5BLD/Feliks type person the other day, and I just now realized that it does.




Spoiler






Spoiler: If you really want to know






Spoiler: This is going to require






Spoiler: lots






Spoiler: and lots






Spoiler: of work.



It's you.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> So we were talking about how ZZ doesn't have a 5BLD/Feliks type person the other day, and I just now realized that it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You misspelled it.


Spoiler



Its spelled Yu, not you. (as in Phil Yu)


----------



## uvafan (Jul 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> So we were talking about how ZZ doesn't have a 5BLD/Feliks type person the other day, and I just now realized that it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I wish 

If there's anyone its either mDiPalma or asmallkitten


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 26, 2012)

Dude.
You've gone from 45 to... what? 18? in 3 months. Keep working! Don't aim for being Feliks/Alex, just practice and the speed will come.


Actually, nevermind that. Sort of. Just keep practicing how you're practicing. It's working, so no need to change it.


anyway, 48 puzzle in 332.972, 961 moves


----------



## uvafan (Jul 26, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> You misspelled it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 26, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> You misspelled it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I know, but he just does OH. If he practiced normal 3x3, yeah. It'd definitely be him. But since he just does OH...


----------



## Julian (Jul 26, 2012)

First sub-10 with a center cap POP (awesome scramble BTW: D L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' F L2 R U B' U L2 U R2)


----------



## uvafan (Jul 26, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 48 puzzle in 201.821;633 moves.



Yes! 48 puzzle in 187.888! Particularly psyched about 595 moves! Sub600!

595/187.888=3.167 tps


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 26, 2012)

> If there's anyone its either mDiPalma or asmallkitten



Sorry guys. Zero interest in 3x3. Good luck uvafan and Matt.

I _am_ making a ZZ tutorial though. It'll be quite a cool guy.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 26, 2012)

48 puzzle 1:31.229
Moves: 605
TPS: 6.63


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 26, 2012)

7x7 PB's.

6:15.61, *5:13.98, 5:21.34, [5:16.54, 5:10.73, 4:52.39]*



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 6/6
best time: 4:52.39
worst time: 6:15.61

current mo3: 5:06.55 (σ = 12.61)
[best mo3: 5:06.55 (σ = 12.61)]

current avg5: 5:13.75 (σ = 2.91)
*best avg5: 5:13.75 (σ = 2.91)*

session avg: 5:15.65 (σ = 4.48)

session mean: 5:21.77



EDIT:

6x6 single, MO3, and Avg5

[3:09.51, 3:17.94, 3:18.06], 3:16.15, 3:35.86



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:09.51
worst time: 3:35.86

current mo3: 3:23.36 (σ = 10.87)
[best mo3: 3:15.17 (σ = 4.90)]

current avg5: 3:17.38 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 3:17.38 (σ = 1.07)

session avg: 3:17.38 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 3:19.50





Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Modded my 4x4.

45.97 avg50

Not completely used to the speed yet.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 26, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Sorry guys. Zero interest in 3x3. Good luck uvafan and Matt.
> 
> I _am_ making a ZZ tutorial though. It'll be quite a cool guy.



Aw no yu didn't *waves hand*.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 26, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Modded my 4x4.
> 
> 45.97 avg50
> 
> Not completely used to the speed yet.


Was it a Shengshou?
And did you do the Florian, Konsta, or both?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 26, 2012)

15 puzzle in 36 seconds. i doubt i can get any faster.


----------



## Riley (Jul 26, 2012)

First average of 100 that didn't have a sup-15. Worst time was 14.83. Average was 12.58 (meh). Best average of 5: 10.96, best average of 12: 11.36. First 40 done w/ keyboard, last 60 done with stackmat. Next up is no sup 14's...

I didn't have a sub 10 single during the whole average, until solve #101. 9.77, NL.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 26, 2012)

7.85 PLL skip with box OLL. F2 L' B2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 D' U' B' R' B2 F' D2 R2 D F


----------



## 7Games7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Beat my 2x2 PB with a time of 2.93(previous PB was 4.02).
Solve was L2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U

Also beat my 2x2 AO12 record: 9.66

kkthxbai


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Pyra:

Generated By csTimer
Number of times: 119/119

Best time: 3.91
Worst time: 10.54

Current mo 3: 7.63 (σ = 0.99)
Best mo 3: 4.93 (σ = 0.94)

Current ao 5: 7.91 (σ = 0.85)
Best ao 5: 4.83 (σ = 0.14)

Current ao 12: 7.50 (σ = 1.02)
Best ao 12: 5.59 (σ = 0.82)

Current ao 50: 6.85 (σ = 1.07)
Best ao 50: 6.16 (σ = 1.07)

Current ao 100: 6.57 (σ = 1.19)
*Best ao 100: 6.47 (σ = 1.18)*

Session average: 6.64 (σ = 1.21)
Session mean: 6.69


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 6.84 U L R' L' B R' L U' b
2. 9.64 L U' R' U R' L B L' l r' b
3. 6.90 U' B L B' U L B U r u
4. 4.78 U L' R B' R U L' B l b' u'
5. 6.37 U R' L U B U R B l b' u
6. 8.37 U R B' R U' L' U' B R' l' r' u
7. 8.37 L R B L' R B L R' l r b u
8. 6.15 U B' U' L' R B' L U' R' r' u
9. 7.30 U L U' R B L B' U R' l r' b' u'
10. 6.60 B R U L' B' R L' B r' b u
11. 6.08 R B' L U' B L' B' U b'
12. 4.89 U R B' R U' R L U' R l' b' u'
13. 7.88 U R L' R' L' R' L' R B' r'
14. 6.95 U R B R U B' L' R' l r' b u'
15. 10.15 U R B' U L B' U L B' r u
16. 6.23 L' R L R B R' L' R l r u'
17. 4.01 L' R' U' R U' R U' B b
18. 8.68 L' B' R' L' R B' L' U l' r b
19. 7.28 L' R' U' L R U' B' R l' r b' u
20. 10.54 U' L U R' U L R' B U' l' b' u'
21. 5.70 B' U R' L U L U' L' r b u
22. 7.47 U' B' R' U B' R' U' L l r' b' u'
23. 6.59 B' R' L' R U' L' R L' l' r b u'
24. 5.12 U' L' U' R' L B' U B
25. 7.33 U' R U L R U L B l' r' u
26. 6.50 L' U' B R' B' R' L' U r' b u
27. 6.07 U' B R U' L' R' B' L' b'
28. 4.82 L' R L R' B L' B' L' l b
29. 4.15 R L U R U' L' U' R' b' u'
30. 8.60 R B' L R' U' L U R' l b'
31. 4.70 U L B' L B L U' L U' r' u
32. 4.98 U L' R U R' L' U B u'
33. 5.46 U' R U' L R' B U R' l b' u
34. 6.85 L U R L B' U L U' l r b u
35. 8.26 L U' R B R' B L B' r' b' u'
36. 5.04 U' B' L' B' R B' U' L l r u
37. 6.68 L B U L B' L' B L l r' b
38. 5.55 U L R L B R' U B b' u
39. 5.39 U' R' L' U L' B' R' U' L l' b
40. 7.99 R' U B L' U' R B U' l' r u
41. 9.98 B L' R' L R' L U' R' l r' u'
42. 5.37 L B' L B R' L R U' l b' u
43. 7.37 L U B' R' U L R' U' l' r' b u'
44. 6.81 L B' U L' R' U L' U' l r u'
45. 5.65 L R L B L' R L R' b
46. 5.80 L' B' U' R' U R L U' L l' b
47. 7.78 L U L R B' U' L' R l' r' u'
48. 6.70 U' B' R' L U B U' B' r' b u'
49. 5.77 U L R' B R' B R L' l r b'
50. 5.60 U R B L' R' U' B' L' l' r b
51. 9.98+ L' B' U' B U' B' R L l' b u'
52. 4.57 U L' R' B R L R' B r'
53. 6.00 U L' U B R' B R' L' l' r' u
54. 4.23 U' R' U' B L B L B' u'
55. 6.03 U L' R' B R' U B' L l' r' b' u
56. 5.19 L' R U L R B' U' R' l' b u
57. 6.26 B' U' L B U' L' B U' r' b
58. 6.64 R' L U' L' U' B L B' l r b' u'
59. 4.23 U' L' B' U' R' B U B' l' r' b'
60. 6.45 U' L R B' R' L U' L' l u'
61. 4.94 B R' L' R' L' R' L B l r' b' u'
62. 6.06 U R' L' U' B' L B R' l' r' u
63. 9.07 U R L' B L U' L U' B' l r u'
64. 4.64 U L' U' B' R' U' B' U l b' u
65. 6.92 L B L' U' L B R' L' r'
66. 4.16 L U L' R B R B R' b u'
67. 7.88 B U' L' U' L' R' U' L' U' l r b
68. 6.50 U' B' U R L' B R U' l u
69. 7.12 R L' R U B' U L U l r u'
70. 5.81 L' U B U' B R L' R l r' u'
71. 6.68 U' L U' R L' U' L B' l r u
72. 8.59 U L B R U' R' L U L' l b' u
73. 9.87+ U B U R' B L' B L' U' l r b' u
74. 5.61 R L U' L' U' L R L'
75. 6.57 U B' L' U' L B' R B' l' b'
76. 5.01 R B U' L R' L U' L B
77. 6.16 U L' U B L' U B' L' R b' u
78. 8.76 R' B' U' B' L R B L' l r'
79. 6.77 U B U B L' B' U' B l' r
80. 4.55 L' B U B R' L B' R l r'
81. 6.42 R' L' B U' B' R L R l' r' b u'
82. 6.91 L U B U' R' B R' L' l' b u'
83. 9.02 L' R' B' R U R L B' l r b'
84. 7.00 U' R U L' R' U' L' U' u
85. 6.87 R' B' U L U' B' R B r'
86. 7.03 U L R' B L' R L' B' U' u
87. 7.15 U L R B' L U B R' l r b u
88. 6.40 B U' R L R' L R U r' b
89. 10.17 L' U' B L' U B R' B' r' b'
90. 5.40 R U' R' U' B U' B R' r' b' u
91. 8.18 L B' L R U' B' U' B' l b u'
92. 5.98 L U' R B U' R B L' l r' b
93. 5.50 L U B L U' B L U B r b' u
94. 7.86 R U R L R U' L' R L r b
95. 5.34 U B' L' R' L R' B R' l' b' u
96. 7.18 U' B R' L R' U' B L' l' r' b u'
97. 6.58 L' U R L B U' L B b u
98. 6.36 U B U' L R' U' R B L l b u
99. 7.36 U' R' U R B L' B R' l b u'
100. 7.80 B U B R U B' R L r b' u
101. 3.91 U' B L' R' B U' B U r b u'
102. 5.46 U B U' B L' R U' R l r b u
103. 6.53 B U R U R' U R' U' b u'
104. 4.93 U L' B L' R' L B' R r' b' u
105. 7.02 U L' B' R B' U L R' l' b' u'
106. 5.59 R B U' L U L U R l' r b u'
107. 6.09 L' B' R L' B R U R r u
108. 5.70 U L U L R L' B' L l' b' u
109. 8.55 R B' U' L' B U L B l r b u
110. 7.61 U R B R B' U' R U b' u
111. 7.29 R U' B' R B' U R B l' r' b u'
112. 6.12 L B' L R' L' B R U l r' u
113. 8.74 U L' R' U B' L R L' U l u
114. 5.86 U R' L' R' B U' B L' b
115. 9.71 R' U B' U R' L R L' l r b' u'
116. 7.90 R' L R' U' B' L' B' U l r u
117. 7.06 U' L B' U' R U R U' b' u'
118. 7.06 U' R' U' R L B' R' L' l' r b u
119. 8.77 L' R L' U R U B R' l b' u



Average of 100 is sub-6.5! and PB by 0.19. I still failed quite a bit towards the end, but I am still quite satisfied


----------



## applemobile (Jul 26, 2012)

New PB single. * (13.08) * * * R2 L2 B' F R' L2 D' B' F' D R' L F' U2 F U' R' D R' F L U' L2 D2 F2*


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 26, 2012)

My fourth Ao1000, this took me three weeks, because I was on vacation. Pbs are in Red. Sub 17 Ao50 is really crazy

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 12.99
worst time: 22.04

current mo3: 18.71 (σ = 0.30)
best mo3: 14.83 (σ = 1.39)

current avg5: 17.96 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 15.75 (σ = 1.14)

current avg12: 17.07 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 16.56 (σ = 0.87)

current avg50: 17.02 (σ = 0.85)
best avg50: 16.96 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 17.21 (σ = 0.94)
best avg100: 17.18 (σ = 0.95)

current avg1000: 17.58 (σ = 1.04)
best avg1000: 17.58 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 17.58 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 17.57


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 26, 2012)

OMFG!! 17.99 single first ever sub 20 single solve that did not have a PLL skip!! all my transitions were amazing although it really should count as a DNF... On the last turn for my j perm I had a piece pop and I stopped the timer...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

34.00 NL 4x4 single


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 26, 2012)

9.13 avg of 5 lol


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 26, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> 9.13 avg of 5 lol



1h ao5?


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2012)

9th ever solve of Megaminx sim (qMinx) is sub-10 

9:21.858

333 @0.59


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 9th ever solve of Megaminx sim (qMinx) is sub-10
> 
> 9:21.858
> 
> 333 @0.59



Nice tps :3


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2012)

I no rite? It's my first keyboard sim ever though xD


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 27, 2012)

YAYYY Finally i got 5ball flash I was waiting for it really. I started doing some tonight and abut 10 or so attempt before i got it i was catching 4 balls and the 5th ball would just hhop off the 2 balls in my hand so happy


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

0.615 L perm sim, 19.51 tps


----------



## uvafan (Jul 27, 2012)

48 puzzle

185.499 625 moves 3.369 tps close to sub3


----------



## Anthony (Jul 27, 2012)

Still got it.

2.12, 2.40, (3.15), (1.77), 1.91, 2.01, 2.34, 2.12, 2.10, 2.36, 1.81, 1.97
2.11 avg12


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2012)

2x2 sim, still need to learn a decent method, but this was ok
1.046 = 15 @ 14.34
2.992 1.206 (2.997) 2.622 (1.156) => 2.273
2.152 2.920 4.193 2.882 (1.046) 3.482 (4.541) 2.992 1.206 2.997 2.622 1.156 => 2.660



vcuber13 said:


> 48 puzzle 1:31.229
> Moves: 605
> TPS: 6.63


wat



ben1996123 said:


> 0.615 L perm sim, 19.51 tps


wot


----------



## uvafan (Jul 27, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 48 puzzle
> 
> 185.499 625 moves 3.369 tps close to sub3



Yes 169.812 577 moves 3.398 tps


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 27, 2012)

how do you have such a low movecount?


----------



## uvafan (Jul 27, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> how do you have such a low movecount?


Probably either because I use row/column/row/column... or large piece groupings. Or a combination...


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 27, 2012)

45.60, 46.90, 54.04, 51.35, 51.29, 49.30, 51.52, (44.03), 48.53, 46.16, (1:05.69), 49.45 = 49.41


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

OLL parity in 2.016 :/ want sub 2 nao


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 27, 2012)

Floppy cube - 0.00s. Scramble solved the puzzle .

Other than that,

5x5x5 - 5:17.899min
4x4x4 - 1:55.075min

First day computer cubing. My reduction is very slow .


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 27, 2012)

> 1h ao5?



No. I was fooling around with 2h.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> 5x5x5 - 5:17.899min
> 4x4x4 - 1:55.075min
> 
> First day computer cubing. My reduction is very slow .



What sim?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 27, 2012)

3x3 pb average 5
14.33 first ever sub 15


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 27, 2012)

number of times: 103/103
best time: 1:15.48
worst time: 1:59.70

current mo3: 1:30.60 (σ = 4.40)
best mo3: 1:27.07 (σ = 10.57)

current avg5: 1:30.65 (σ = 4.30)
best avg5: 1:27.88 (σ = 3.76)

current avg12: 1:35.77 (σ = 10.08)
best avg12: 1:31.05 (σ = 4.32)

current avg100: 1:34.85 (σ = 6.42)
best avg100: 1:34.85 (σ = 6.42)

session avg: 1:34.83 (σ = 6.13)
session mean: 1:35.10

1:33.03, 1:34.30, 1:40.23, 1:30.87, 1:31.30, 1:30.19, 1:31.84, 1:28.20, 1:36.94, 1:24.87, 1:37.37, 1:27.59, 1:16.24, 1:37.79, 1:35.19, 1:26.98, 1:32.43, 1:47.89, 1:33.22, 1:31.52, 1:27.01, 1:33.20, 1:37.89, 1:28.53, 1:28.08, 1:42.37, 1:24.62, 1:32.01, 1:37.03, 1:48.43, 1:34.81, 1:32.55, 1:29.87, 1:30.83, 1:34.75, 1:37.25, 1:41.28, 1:34.22, 1:25.73, 1:40.89, 1:44.98, 1:32.11, 1:33.01, 1:34.78, 1:44.72, 1:40.86, 1:24.90, 1:39.34, 1:42.06, 1:15.48, 1:42.66, 1:33.10, 1:32.05, 1:25.00, 1:34.18, 1:26.28, 1:49.35, 1:28.40, 1:39.62, 1:45.59, 1:34.52, 1:36.65, 1:41.36, 1:39.20, 1:36.57, 1:43.00, 1:24.93, 1:20.00, 1:41.45, 1:36.42, 1:40.81, 1:37.86, 1:23.99, 1:43.93, 1:35.37, 1:34.07, 1:39.16, 1:29.73, 1:31.64, 1:41.72, 1:40.91, 1:42.68, 1:23.59, 1:29.42, 1:29.71, 1:40.07, 1:34.60, 1:26.49, 1:59.37, 1:47.10, 1:49.74, 1:52.80, 1:59.70, 1:33.37, 1:42.60, 1:24.85, 1:51.10, 1:24.44, 1:25.79, 1:35.44, 1:32.22, 1:25.62, 1:33.95

5x5. Terrible average but two sub 1:20s, so yay. Hope I can do better at tomorrow's comp.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to see that you're warming the cube up for me


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 27, 2012)

3x3 PB Ao5 (18.92) and Ao12 (20.73).


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 27, 2012)

5.78 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U' B R F' L R F L B D' L 

my 3rd 5 and my best 5 so far
fullstep NL. SB cancelled 3 moves into a sune


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2012)

@5BLD that's awesome 

qMinx - 8:33.124. 325 @0.63. My TPS would probably be closer to 1.0 if my computer didn't freeze so much. Dumb internetz.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 27, 2012)

i dont think your internet speed is relevant


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 27, 2012)

Personal best on jflysim.

4x4x4 single: 1:45.692min
4x4x4 ao5: 2:01.157min
4x4x4 ao12: 2:05.303min

I do big cubes on the computer because my real cubes are Rubik's brand, and they are really stiff (personal best on real 4x4x4 - 2:21.xx min)


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 27, 2012)

Single, avg5, AND avg12 PBs in one avg100!  (incidentally I think avg 50 and avg100 are PB too however I can do faster; I just don't do avgs50/avgs100 often)

number of times: 101/101
best time: *5.78*
best avg5: *7.00 *(σ = 0.37) -- (8.14), 6.58, 7.22, 7.21, (6.53)
best avg12: *7.58* (σ = 0.58) -- 6.91, 8.19, 8.10, 7.57, 8.17, (8.62), 7.71, 8.14, 6.58, 7.22, 7.21, (6.53)

best avg50: 8.08 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 8.17 (σ = 0.62)
times: 8.10, 8.50, 7.36, 7.66, 9.07, 7.93, 8.52, 8.47, 8.21, 8.80, 7.08, 7.81, 9.21, 5.78, 7.72, 8.15, 9.09, 9.02, 6.91, 8.12, 8.27, 9.41, 7.03, 8.59, 8.57, 8.05, 6.62, 8.07, 8.76, 7.32, 8.75, 8.16, 8.29, 8.78, 7.83, 8.56, 7.83, 8.88, 8.37, 7.81, 9.35, 10.10, 8.56, 7.02, 8.89, 8.35, 8.37, 8.01, 7.92, 8.22, 6.21, 8.26, 8.77, 8.04, 9.95, 8.04, 8.73, 9.13, 7.94, 8.69, 7.00, 8.85, 7.85, 8.29, 8.63, 8.16, 7.58, 6.91, 8.19, 8.10, 7.57, 8.17, 8.62, 7.71, 8.14, 6.58, 7.22, 7.21, 6.53, 8.20, 8.01, 9.59, 9.28, 8.37, 7.34, 9.64, 7.92, 6.36, 8.37, 7.49, 8.38, 8.63, 8.57, 8.99, 8.59, 7.79, 8.81, 7.98, 6.85, 8.88, 7.90


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 27, 2012)

This might seem sad, but you have to keep in mind, I have NEVER practiced 5x5. Probably done about 30 solves in my life

3:36.92


----------



## Escher (Jul 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Single, avg5, AND avg12 PBs in one avg100!



You are so much better than me now... This avg100 is incredible.

Are you still grinding hundreds of solves or have you started doing really specific things again? How is FB + Square going?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 27, 2012)

Escher said:


> You are so much better than me now... This avg100 is incredible.
> 
> Are you still grinding hundreds of solves or have you started doing really specific things again? How is FB + Square going?



Thanks 

I'm doing lotsa detailed stuff now yeah. FB+square thingy, well, I have been doing it in inspection for a few solves out of say 25 where I can, ofc sub-optimally. Simply practising it though in the way I did before did help me see new things which I do use now. 

I am planning on doing 100 or fewer solves each day now, and just relaxed practice, with the aim of more discovering stuff than speeding up stuff. when there's one month till the end of my summer break or one month til UKO, I'll try the marathon again to simply get consistency and set in stone stuff I've learnt. Not to mention getting a good avg10000 

I do believe it'll be easy to break the NR at UKO; the only thing stopping me now from getting a sub-8.81 avg is simply messing up on more than three solves or so...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

oh yeah oll parity sub 2 finally


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 27, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> oh yeah oll parity sub 2 finally



833.33 moves/sec?! How did you get that glitch...

Personal best on Square-1 on jflysim:-
Single: 38.220s
Ao5: 54.756s
Ao12: 56.310s

First time computer Square-1ing and a sub-1 minute average . My real cube personal best is still 1:09.06s... I suppose that's because my MF8 Square-1 is really bad and I have no idea how to make it better.


----------



## jla (Jul 27, 2012)

:O OMFG!! Totally unexpected 3x3 single PB! Didn't feel that fast during solve which made me not nervous or shaky as I usually do, anyway, awesome solve!

8.43 F2 L' F' U2 D2 L B' R2 F D' F2 U' B2 D F2 B2 R2 U' L2 

Reconstruction: http://tinyurl.com/cr4oaaq

Some random stats:

HTM: 44
HTPS: 5.22

ETM: 47
ETPS: 5.58


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 27, 2012)

Another set of personal bests on computer cube - third time today, but I suppose that's because it's my first time computer cubing:

2x2x2 single: 2.375s (1.835s slower than my real cube)
4x4x4 single: 1:38.820min (42.73s faster than my real cube)
5x5x5 single: 3:48.307min (2:42.683min faster than my real cube -_-)

and that was all part of my 2x2x2-5x5x5 computer relay:

2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 5:56.281min


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 27, 2012)

50.16, 47.25, 44.25, 48.91, 48.58, (41.54), 50.62, (55.95), 42.81, 54.42, 51.31, 49.19 = 48.75


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 27, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 50.16, 47.25, 44.25, 48.91, 48.58, (41.54), 50.62, (55.95), 42.81, 54.42, 51.31, 49.19 = 48.75


Do you use Roar?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think he said he used k4


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2012)

First sub-7 time and sub-300 movecount qMinx solve

6:42.034

294 @ 0.73

Would've been closer to 6:20 because my computer *completely* froze for 20 seconds. Again.


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 27, 2012)

8.66 3x3 single 2nd sub 9 !! pll skip
D2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B L B D' R' U B2 D'

y' D L2 R2 B' D CROSS
L U' L' #1
U L' U' L #2
U2 R' U2 R y U R U R' #3
U' L' U2 L y' U R U R'#4
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' OLL
U AUF

39 MOVES!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> 833.33 moves/sec?! How did you get that glitch...
> 
> Personal best on Square-1 on jflysim:-
> Single: 38.220s
> ...



It's not a glitch, I just pressed the keys really fast.






U/PLL attack/T perm


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Do you use Roar?





vcuber13 said:


> I think he said he used k4


yeah k4

(38.48), 46.14, 45.74, (51.71), 44.94, 46.12, 51.59, 50.33, 48.67, 50.48, 45.20, 43.28 = 47.25






Spoiler



38.48 R2 U2 D' u' B2 u f' F u f u U' f2 B u2 F' U R2 f2 r U2 f2 u D R B' F2 D' r2 f2 U' u R2 r' U2 L2 F u' R L2


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

1:04.00 4x4 single.

SO CLOSE TO SUB1


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 1:04.00 4x4 single.
> 
> SO CLOSE TO SUB1



Try having a 1:30.01 5x5 single >__<


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Try having a 1:30.01 5x5 single >__<



Ooh that stinks. My 4x4 PB is 1:01.53, but that's not as bad as yours. It's really annoying when you get a PB that close to a milestone. It'd almost be better if it were a few seconds slower.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

39.16, 43.22, 41.84, 40.66, 45.29, 45.30, (37.77), 44.63, (48.09), 39.55, 44.51, 47.80 = 43.20 avg12

Part of 44.45 avg25


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> @5BLD that's awesome
> 
> qMinx - 8:33.124. 325 @0.63. My TPS would probably be closer to 1.0 if my computer didn't freeze so much. Dumb internetz.


Normally Javascript freezes when it's doing a few things at once and doesn't get around to your program's computation for a while. Nothing is being downloaded (once you get the original ~20kb file anyway) so it shouldn't be freezing unless you have other tabs open that are doing stuff themselves. All I can suggest is to either close all other tabs or use Chrome (which treats each tab as a separate process).



ben1996123 said:


> oh yeah oll parity sub 2 finally


psh, macros are for losers


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 28, 2012)

How do you set macros on qCube / is it possible to set macros on jflysim? I just want to see what time I get on 2x2x2 with a J perm set in.

Edit:

Asking that question up there made me forget to add my (fourth) achievement of the day, this time not on computer cubes:

2x2x2 - 5x5x5 relay: 11:49.01min on real cubes

Approximate breakdown:-

2x2x2 - 4.50s
3x3x3 - 18.50s
4x4x4 - 4:15.00min
5x5x5 - 6:00.00min

My big cubes are Rubik's brand and are so stuff I can't do any finger tricks. Perhaps that's why my computer cubing relay is approximately 5:53.00min faster


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 28, 2012)

3x3 PB's.

16.18, 19.48, 13.60, 12.44, 19.13, 15.51, 13.43, 18.15, 13.79, 14.93, 14.50, 13.30, 17.74, 9.17, 13.95, 14.52, 10.78, 16.18, 13.31, _11.30, 11.36, 13.56, 14.96, 16.45, 12.71, 13.18, 14.00, 14.69, 9.89, 13.43, 14.64, 11.79, 12.39, 12.52, 16.43, 11.21, 13.49, 12.47, 12.18, 15.46, 13.03, *12.66, 11.90, 10.98*_*, DNF, 9.90*, 15.38, 13.26, 13.48, 15.10



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 49/50
best time: 9.17
worst time: 19.48

current avg5: 13.95 (σ = 1.00)
*best avg5: 11.85 (σ = 0.84)*

current avg12: 13.34 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 12.73 (σ = 1.14)

current avg25: 13.20 (σ = 1.31)
best avg25: 13.00 (σ = 1.23)

current avg50: 13.78 (σ = 1.76)
best avg50: 13.78 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 13.78 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 13.75





Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Riley (Jul 28, 2012)

9.95 average of 5, first sub 10.

10.64, 9.74, (10.25), 9.87, 8.82 = 9.95
After the 8.82, I got a 8.16, with a "PLL skip", making it a 9.48 average of 5. However, when I was editing the video of it all, I realized it was a J Perm, with the solved side facing me. Grr.
9.74, (10.25), 9.87, 8.82, (8.16) = 9.48 (but not really)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixr-EIWAnXQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 28, 2012)

First ever 48 puzzle solve.
State:	solved
Time:	396.091
Movs:	899

now i r addicted


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> How do you set macros on qCube / is it possible to set macros on jflysim? I just want to see what time I get on 2x2x2 with a J perm set in.


On qCube you'll have to program it in yourself (add something in the doKey function where pressing a certain key does a sequence of moves); on jfly it's impossible.

Keep in mind, of course, that times done with macros aren't legit


----------



## ottozing (Jul 28, 2012)

15 puzzle in 33 seconds


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 28, 2012)

4x4 PB's.

58.97, 1:01.65, 1:08.25, 55.73, 59.64, 56.29, 1:04.74, *54.50, 1:01.58, 57.98, 54.23, 51.39*



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 51.39
worst time: 1:08.25

current avg5: 55.57 (σ = 2.09)
best avg5: 55.57 (σ = 2.09)

current avg12: 58.53 (σ = 3.45)
best avg12: 58.53 (σ = 3.45)

session avg: 58.53 (σ = 3.45)
session mean: 58.75





Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> psh, macros are for losers



lol externalprogram qbot :3

FRURUF in 1 millisecond = 6000tps.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 28, 2012)

19.53, 19.51, 20.07, 27.77, 21.10 = *20.23 avg of 5 with zzoh*

prob was sub-20, but i timed with a watch in a moving car pl0x


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2012)

first qcube 4x4
2:55.823 
327 moves at 1.86 moves/sec

2:28.637 third time


----------



## ottozing (Jul 28, 2012)

I restored my old main (zhanchi) today and did 150 solves with it. I got a pb ao100 



Spoiler: times



times (reset):
15.338, 15.108, 12.593, 14.585, 12.200, 15.412, 11.661, 10.840, 12.573, 13.025, 11.300, DNF(13.212), 12.430, 12.711, 13.822, 15.639, 15.904, 19.407, 13.907, 12.843, 13.001, 14.166, 13.997, 11.818, 11.495, 14.464, 14.280, 13.220, 15.240, 16.683+, 10.509, 13.101, 14.195, 15.089, 13.289, 12.574, 12.990, 14.172, 13.692, 15.156, 12.798, 12.539, 11.135, 12.907, 12.710, 12.279, 11.740, 11.388, 13.853, DNF(13.952), 11.379, 15.532, 10.507, 13.709, 11.105, 13.773, 14.039, 12.221, 13.907, 13.311, 11.935, 12.148, 13.044, 17.079, 10.534, 12.795, 13.236, 10.885, 10.513, 13.721, 13.526, 12.462, 10.068, 14.752, 13.537, 12.652, 11.148, 12.275, 12.815, 10.226, 10.694, 11.667, 14.425, 12.248, 11.654, 12.697, 11.401, 13.937, 11.150, 10.994, 13.374, 10.608, 14.812, 12.487, 13.906, 13.396, 11.593, 12.678, 12.339, 14.178, 17.007, 14.228, 11.949, 10.919, 12.206, 15.875, 14.986, 13.990, 14.958, 11.962, 10.917, 12.295, 11.467, 16.322, 12.839, 11.042, 12.191, 10.509, 16.190, 12.973, 11.825, 16.352, 12.329, 11.178, 11.765, 12.328, 14.779, 13.692, 9.249, 10.881, 16.707, 11.158, 12.177, 14.253, 12.652, 11.950, 13.404, 9.330, 11.951, 15.610, 11.702, 13.452, 11.362, 11.711, 14.714, 11.364, 12.454, 11.575, 12.904, 12.292



stats: (hide)
number of times: 148/150
best time: 9.249
worst time: 19.407

current avg5: 12.107 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 11.372 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 12.412 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 11.925 (σ = 0.68)

current avg100: 12.701 (σ = 1.62)
best avg100: 12.701 (σ = 1.62)


----------



## marceldacs (Jul 28, 2012)

have a new 3x3 pb: 18.74
i average around 24-26. Not bad considering i have only been cubing for 4 months.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 28, 2012)

5x5 PB single 1:32.00. Nothing really lucky except the 20 move L4E
Previous PB was 1:44.xx . splits 30-41-21. My normal average is 37-65-20


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 28, 2012)

.02 from my pb 
1. 12.34 R D' L U D2 L2 B R' U' D' L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B'


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 28, 2012)

36 cards in 5 minutes.

48 puzzle in 364.926 (6:04) with 951 moves. Still need to work on movecount a lot. I tried going row-column-row-column... this time and it worked fine until I got down to the last few pieces.

4x4 PBs:

avg5: 1:12.73 (σ = 1.85)
(1:35.30), (1:07.01), 1:13.81, 1:10.59, 1:13.79

avg12: 1:15.93 (σ = 7.58)
(1:04.00), 1:13.54, 1:23.05, 1:12.54, 1:23.22, (1:35.30), 1:07.01, 1:13.81, 1:10.59, 1:13.79, 1:31.59, 1:10.13


----------



## uvafan (Jul 28, 2012)

YES 16.20 avg12

15.63, 14.69, 16.45, 14.80, 18.60, 15.97, 18.03, (22.28+), 16.08, 15.72, 16.04, (12.66)


----------



## porkynator (Jul 28, 2012)

What the ... ?
It's been like a year since my last PB avg (3x3 speedsolve), and now...

Numero di tempi: 100/100
tempo migliore: 9.42
*best avg5: 11.21 (σ = 0.07)*
_best avg12: 12.21 (σ = 1.57)_
current avg100: 13.77 (σ = 1.71)

_15.08, 10.36, 13.06, 11.74, *11.18, 11.29, 10.57, 15.28, 11.15,* 14.41, 10.81, 12.84,_ 17.01, 15.74, 12.12, 16.60, 13.34, 12.96, 14.58, 13.93, 13.91, 11.14, 15.06, 13.93, 13.88, 14.03, 15.55, 11.66, 11.06, 18.79, 14.26, 12.84, 14.64, 12.87, 12.42, 10.45, 13.09, 17.00, 13.12, 14.14, 14.78, 15.42, 11.07, 13.15, 17.68, 12.93, 10.56, 12.36, 13.89, 14.37, 16.63, 13.25, 15.78, 14.30, 11.66, 14.83, 11.96, 16.65, 11.78, 17.28, 13.31, 13.25, 12.24, 11.80, 19.24, 11.91, 18.40, 14.08, 14.78, 13.43, 15.50, 15.97, 13.42, 15.39, 17.29, 11.28, 13.40, 12.54, 12.67, 13.13, 13.17, 14.08, 16.67, 16.90, 12.30, 12.75, 14.93, 16.89, 17.92, 15.56, 15.61, 11.66, 12.84, 14.79, 14.80, 9.42, 13.22, 12.82, 11.71, 13.82

All PBs except single. Old PBs were 11.74, 12.65 and 13.9x. This time I used only ZZ, while previously I've been using both CFOP and ZZ, depending if during the inspection I could see an easy cross on some colour or an easy EO-Line.
I think that's because in the past few weeks I've been practising Roux and Heise, and that helped me with my blockbuilding.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 28, 2012)

3x3 single PB - 14.89  First sub-15. J-perm finish.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 28, 2012)

13.87 avg12, 9.92 full step and 12.70 avg5 

All are PBs except for the avg5. 3x3.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 28, 2012)

PB Ao12 (20.43).


----------



## uvafan (Jul 28, 2012)

15.00 avg5 so close to sub15...

16.07, (20.43), 14.51, 14.43, (14.38)

Edit: 2x2 1.54 lol single

scramble: F2 U2 F' R2 F2

Solution: z y R2 U2 R U2 R2

Edit 2:
48 puzzle in 157.739 589 moves

3.734 tps

Edit 3: 153.299 close to sub2:30 579 moves

3.777 tps

Edit 4: YES 144.996 551 moves

3.8 tps

Next up is sub2:20


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 28, 2012)

New 3x3 PB by 0.01 seconds! 12.16


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 28, 2012)

Average of 12: 16.31
1. 15.82 B2 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F R' B D2 F' L' F R' U 
2. 15.23 L2 F2 L R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 R' B' U' L U2 L' R2 U' F2 D' L2 
3. 17.80 U2 R2 D R U L2 F U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 
4. (17.87) L' U D' B' U' R D' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' D2 L F2 L' F2 L2 U2 
5. 15.22 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U R' U' F' L D' U' B R2 U R2 
6. 17.80 D' B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 F' D' U2 B L' B2 U' L B F2 
7. 15.34 L2 F' U R' U' R D' L B' U' D B2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 
8. 17.11 D F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U R2 D' L2 F R B' D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B U 
9. (14.38) U' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 F R' B2 F' U F' D F' D U' 
10. 16.83 L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 F U2 F L D2 B' U' L D F U' B2 L' 
11. 16.87 U' F L U' F2 U2 R D' F' R2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' 
12. 15.06 U' F' U' F2 U B D R' F R' F2 D2 F2 L F2 L' F2 L D2 R 

All Fullstep. Going strong this week


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 28, 2012)

3x3x5:
1. 1:19.41 F2 D2 F2 D' U R2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U D R2 B2 D' L2 / B2 L F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R' B' U' F L B L2 R F D 
I still hope I can get sub 1 by monday or wednesday


----------



## David1994 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes!!  First sub-6 average of 12 on 2x2...
5.76 with 2.25 single. Very happy


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2012)

Surprise, 4x4

number of times: 50/50
best time: 35.04
worst time: 55.33

current avg5: 40.96 (σ = 3.03)
best avg5: 40.71 (σ = 2.22)

current avg12: 43.83 (σ = 3.16)
best avg12: 42.99 (σ = 4.31)

current avg25: 43.96 (σ = 3.52)
best avg25: 43.93 (σ = 3.53)

session avg: 44.45 (σ = 3.16)


----------



## ottozing (Jul 29, 2012)

4x4 ao5 and ao12 PB 

49.091, 51.151, 58.243, 55.033, 1:12.952, 1:11.195, 52.797, 1:00.102, 53.517, 47.160, 54.709, 47.457, 51.084, 52.990, 56.285, 49.804, 56.977, 57.454, 57.951, 46.150, 56.020+, 1:00.412+ 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 22/22
best time: 46.150
worst time: 1:12.952

current avg5: 57.142 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 50.510 (σ = 2.29)

current avg12: 54.073 (σ = 3.41)
best avg12: 52.744 (σ = 3.57)

session avg: 54.972 (σ = 5.34)
session mean: 55.388


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 29, 2012)

Not really a big accomplishment, but second day back to cubing, 9.75
Tps was pretty bad for me, only 5 usually on sub tens I almost always go 6


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 29, 2012)

47.46 4x4 single solve. This was the first solve for a crappy average that was 64



Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4 single Avg5 and Avg12

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> best avg5: 40.71 (σ = 2.22)
> best avg12: 42.99 (σ = 4.31)


lol, you're WAYYYY better than me now XD great job!


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 29, 2012)

5x5 PB average of 12.

1:47.34, 1:39.23, 1:38.01, 1:52.10, 1:43.24, 1:49.89, 1:37.52, 1:44.69, 1:49.17, 1:41.27, 1:45.47, 1:49.87



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:37.52
worst time: 1:52.10

current avg5: 1:46.44 (σ = 2.39)
*best avg5: 1:43.27 (σ = 4.06)*

current avg12: 1:44.82 (σ = 4.34)
best avg12: 1:44.82 (σ = 4.34)

session avg: 1:44.82 (σ = 4.34)
session mean: 1:44.82





Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4 single Avg5 and Avg12

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 29, 2012)

Best avg5: 22.676 22.041 (26.462) 17.447 (16.271) => 20.721
Best avg12: 22.481 27.690 22.676 22.041 26.462 17.447 (16.271) (30.787) 26.481 23.719 20.564 23.136 => 23.270


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 29, 2012)

i learned u can use D moves in zz.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate clock:

Generated By csTimer
Number of times: 6/11

Best time: 38.61
Worst time: 50.83

Current mo 3: DNF (σ = 44.03)
Best mo 3: 40.50 (σ = 1.87)

Current ao 5: DNF (σ = 32.92)
Best ao 5: 44.58 (σ = 5.49)

Session average: DNF (σ = 35.18)
Session mean: 43.37

Time List:
DNF(1:02.03), 50.83, 38.61, 42.35, 40.55, DNF(44.24), DNF(45.52), DNF(54.28), 41.35, DNF(51.25), 46.55

PBs (I think)


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 29, 2012)

Ive been cubing way too much

7.98, 9.12, 8.75, 8.60, 7.50, (10.69), 9.05, 8.21, 8.06, 7.58, (7.46), 7.91 = 8.28







Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.28
1. 7.98 B' L2 B D2 F R2 D2 B F' L2 F' R' F' U' R D R2 F' D2 U2 
2. 9.12 U' L' F' U2 D2 F' L F' U' B' U2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 
3. 8.75 R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F D2 R' B2 U' B' F' L' F2 
4. 8.60 B2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 D' B' L2 U' R F' D F2 D2 B2 U' 
5. 7.50 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R B' F' L' B F U' F' L 
6. (10.69) F' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R' D2 F' D2 L D' L2 F D 
7. 9.05 D F' D B' U2 L U R2 U F U2 F B2 D2 B' D2 F U2 D2 
8. 8.21 F2 B2 U' R' L D' R D F B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 
9. 8.06 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 F R D2 U B' U2 L D2 
10. 7.58 B R' B' D2 R U' D' R L2 B D2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 
11. (7.46) D2 R' B' D' F L U' B D2 R F R2 B2 U2 B D2 F L2 B R2 F' 
12. 7.91 B' R' D2 B' L' D R2 U B U L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 29, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> Ive been cubing way too much
> 
> 7.98, 9.12, 8.75, 8.60, 7.50, (10.69), 9.05, 8.21, 8.06, 7.58, (7.46), 7.91 = 8.28
> 
> ...


Beat 5BLD to get new fastest roux on youtube!


----------



## insane569 (Jul 29, 2012)

I dont know what happened. I just started to smash all my PB Ao12s and Ao5s for OH.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 29, 2012)

41.300 3x3x5 solve


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> Ive been cubing way too much
> 
> 7.98, 9.12, 8.75, 8.60, 7.50, (10.69), 9.05, 8.21, 8.06, 7.58, (7.46), 7.91 = 8.28
> 
> ...



Now do that at Nats gogogo


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 29, 2012)

ZZ:

Generated By csTimer
Number of times: 16/16

Best time: 37.72
Worst time: 1:49.16

Current mo 3: 1:16.73 (σ = 26.54)
Best mo 3: 45.89 (σ = 11.34)

Current ao 5: 1:17.10 (σ = 26.19)
Best ao 5: 54.88 (σ = 12.28)

Current ao 12: 1:13.67 (σ = 19.26)
Best ao 12: 1:07.05 (σ = 17.72)

Session average: 1:12.06 (σ = 19.02)
Session mean: 1:12.23

Time List:
1:30.86, 1:06.77, 1:13.40, 41.11, 37.72, 58.83, 1:04.69, 1:19.90, 1:48.28, 1:14.36, 59.15, 1:49.16, 1:01.31, 1:00.19, 1:02.66, 1:47.34

Everything there is a PB (for ZZ, Yeah I suck but I am improving :3)

And 4.64 2x2 average of 12, PB by 0.04


----------



## SittingDeath (Jul 29, 2012)

Sub 40 avg of 100 3x3  finally!


----------



## AnsonL (Jul 29, 2012)

7.65, 7.94, 8.10, 7.46, 8.01, (8.80), 8.68, 8.25, 8.10, 7.99, (7.42), 7.67 = 7.99 
part of 8.44 avg 50


----------



## ottozing (Jul 29, 2012)

second ever sub 9 

B' F U2 F2 U' L' R2 D2 B' F2 R2 D' F2 L' R2 F2 R' U' B' R U2 R B L' B 

z' y2 
D2 (cross)
U Rw U' Rw' F L U L' (F2L-1)
U' L' U L R U' R' (F2L-2)
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L-3)
y' U L' U L (F2L-4)
U Rw' U' R U' R' U2 Rw (OLL)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (PLL)

58 ETM, 8.941 seconds = 6.48 tps


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am officially faster than Syuhei Omura, Yumu Tabuchi and Robert Yau in 4x4


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 29, 2012)

^ :tu

I messed up 2 potential sub10s at comp. One during second round, had F2L that felt slow and fat sune, slow reaction to PLL skip (I knew it was either a J perm or a skip already, idk why my reaction was so slow), resulting in a 10.19. And during finals, everything was smooth until I had to lock up a G-perm, getting a 11.91.  And failed in everything else too. But it was an amazing comp. Oh and Mazei is back.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 29, 2012)

qMinx first sub 6

5:42.045

281 @ 0.82


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 29, 2012)

444

Best average of 5: 37.70
1-5 - 35.83 (47.27) 37.07 (33.29) 40.21

Yau pb  I can't remember which solves had parity except for the first solve which had DP.


----------



## soup (Jul 29, 2012)

Sub-10!!!!! (7*7*7) It only took four months of effort! 

Link here (597.33s)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2012)

2-7 relay in 9:29.43


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 29, 2012)

State:	solved
Time:	372.112
Movs:	995
48 puzzle pb, only my 5th solve ever.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 29, 2012)

Bad start, then you can see where I added lube. Then you can see where I added lube again when i got bad. Seriously, do I not lube my cube enough? (i used to not use lube at all)

*PBS!:*
best avg5: 7.07 (σ = 0.50)
*best avg12: 7.47 (σ = 0.54)
best avg50: 7.97 (σ = 0.71)*
_8.15, 8.25, 8.17, 8.46, 8.00, 8.49, 7.20, 6.81, 8.27, 8.83, 7.24, 7.50, 7.11, 8.58, 7.51, 9.55, 6.37, 7.10, 7.96, 6.55, 7.55, 7.56, 9.65, 8.03, 9.38, 9.26, 8.72, 6.84, 8.93, 8.65, 8.01, 7.31, 7.85, 7.26, 7.81, 8.04, 7.04, 8.21, 6.98, 9.37, 8.82, 6.90, 7.97, 7.15, 7.14, 8.07, 8.94, 8.86, 7.43, 9.17_, 8.50, 8.21, 8.34, 8.01


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Bad start, then you can see where I added lube. Then you can see where I added lube again when i got bad. Seriously, do I not lube my cube enough? (i used to not use lube at all)
> 
> *PBS!:*
> best avg5: 7.07 (σ = 0.50)
> ...



Sub 8 ao50 
Sub 8 ao100 next? I love how you have an ao12 subWR ao5.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 29, 2012)

Best avg5: (23.458) 19.504 (16.393) 17.942 17.723 => 18.390

the 16:
69 moves at 4.21 moves/sec and qCube PB i think


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Bad start, then you can see where I added lube. Then you can see where I added lube again when i got bad. Seriously, do I not lube my cube enough? (i used to not use lube at all)
> 
> *PBS!:*
> best avg5: 7.07 (σ = 0.50)
> ...



have you gotten sub 7 avg? of anythin?


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 29, 2012)

New ao12 and ao100 pb 
Average of 12: 16.19
1. 17.07 F D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' U B' U' L2 D B F2 R' U2 
2. 15.95 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R' B' U L' U L2 D' U' L' 
3. 14.99 F' B2 U2 F2 L' B U F U' D L2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 
4. 17.06 D' L2 F2 D B2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 R F L2 B D' R' D' F' R 
5. (14.68) U2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 D2 F D F' U R B2 F D F2 D' 
6. 16.46 D2 L F2 U' D L2 B U' B R' U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R L2 U2 R2 D2 
7. 17.17 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 R2 B D' F' L2 D' R' B U' L U' 
8. 14.80 R2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' L D2 F L B F2 R U2 B U2 
9. 17.48 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F U2 B' R2 B' U R2 F' R U F L' F D' R' 
10. 15.27 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R' B2 F R F U R U 
11. (17.57) F R2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 U' B' F2 L F L2 U' F L F 
12. 15.61 D2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 U B' L2 R' U' L' D' B2 U R' 

Average of 100: 16.96


Spoiler



1. 15.05 F2 D' F B2 D2 R B2 L' D B' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L 
2. 16.38 F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' U B2 L2 F' R' D U' B2 R U2 
3. 17.80 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R2 B F' R' U L U R B' L2 U F' R2 
4. 17.45 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U' L B' F2 U B' L' D' F' U2 B2 
5. 18.49 D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 R B' R2 B' D L' U' L' R U' 
6. 15.85 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D U' L U2 R B' D2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 
7. 15.38 L2 B2 D U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U B' U2 F' D' F L R' D L2 F 
8. 18.04 D B2 D2 U B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B R' F U2 R2 U' L' B2 D' R2 
9. 16.69 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B F2 D2 B' R' F2 L D2 U' L D' L F2 
10. 17.40 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B' F' U' F' U R' B R' D2 F 
11. (18.98) L2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B D' L2 B2 L' F' D L2 
12. 17.92 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 B2 U B2 D U R D2 L' B U L' U L U F 
13. (14.28) F R' L U R L' D' F' B U R U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L F2 B2 R2 D2 
14. 17.85 F' R' U R2 D' F' B' U2 R' U L' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U 
15. 16.19 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L' F L2 F2 D' R D' R2 U 
16. 17.73 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' D' R2 B R' F' D2 L B L' R 
17. 16.73 L' F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' U' B2 L' F' U' B2 U F' U 
18. 16.94 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D L D2 L' R B U L2 R' B 
19. 14.66 L2 U F2 D' R2 D U' F2 L2 U' B' L B F' L' R2 D F2 L B 
20. 16.90 D2 F2 L F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F U' B2 F' L' B D2 L' B2 R2 
21. 17.20 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R D2 U' F' R U F' U R F D2 R2 
22. 17.36 U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' F' R2 U2 L' U B L2 F' D' F' U' R B' 
23. 17.61 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L R2 B2 D R D B' R' D R' 
24. 18.18 B2 L2 D U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D R' U2 B' D F' R U F' L2 B U2 
25. 17.82 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 L D B' D2 R D2 F U' B2 F 
26. 15.52 D2 L2 B2 L R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R D2 F R U B' D2 L' D 
27. 17.30 D R2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D' L U R2 D U2 B R U R' 
28. (14.12) B U2 F D2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R' F2 L B2 R' D F2 R' 
29. (19.09) L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 F R2 B L U' B' U' L2 B L2 R2 F R 
30. 18.47 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 L B2 R2 D2 R B' D' R' B R U' R' F' L' F' 
31. 16.30 B2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D F U' B F' R F U2 L2 B' R 
32. 17.30 F' D2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R D L' U F' U B' L2 U F' 
33. 16.05 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R D2 B' U F' L F' D R2 F' U 
34. 18.90 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L' R D B' U F2 D F D2 F 
35. (19.00) R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B R' D F' D' R' U2 B2 D2 U 
36. 16.69 R' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U' B' L' F' R U2 L' U' F2 
37. 17.86 B2 U R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 L R B D2 L B2 L2 U' L F2 
38. 17.19 R' B' L F U D' B R2 D F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 
39. 15.97 B2 D2 R D2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 R D B2 U' L R' U L2 U2 B' D2 
40. 15.98 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U B D2 R U' F D' L U2 R2 U 
41. (14.38) R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 F D R B U' L' R2 B' F2 L F' 
42. 17.48 U2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 L F' D2 U B L2 U2 R2 
43. 17.81 U' B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D' R D' U' F L B R2 B2 L D2 
44. 16.16 B R2 B' D' R U2 D2 B' U R B R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 
45. 17.62 B2 U2 D2 R' D2 F' U2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 F2 L 
46. 18.13 F2 L' D2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R' F2 R U' L F' U F R2 U' R F' U' 
47. 14.87 B D R B R' F' D' F U' L F2 B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 L 
48. 16.51 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L B' D B' U2 L' B2 L' B' D 
49. (14.63) R2 D2 F R2 U2 B R2 F L2 B2 F' D U2 B F' D' R2 D2 U' L' U 
50. 17.23 F' U2 F2 L D2 F' L2 B2 D F2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 
51. 17.00 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' B R2 D2 R2 U F U' F2 
52. 17.69 R2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 F' R2 F R' D' U' B' F2 L F 
53. 16.97 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 L F D2 R' B' F' D2 F R' 
54. 16.66 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 R' B' F2 R' B L B' R' 
55. 18.10 L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R U2 B U2 L B' U R F' R 
56. 16.14 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R D F' U2 F U B' F L R2 
57. 17.07 F D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' U B' U' L2 D B F2 R' U2 
58. 15.95 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R' B' U L' U L2 D' U' L' 
59. 14.99 F' B2 U2 F2 L' B U F U' D L2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 
60. 17.06 D' L2 F2 D B2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 R F L2 B D' R' D' F' R 
61. 14.68 U2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 D2 F D F' U R B2 F D F2 D' 
62. 16.46 D2 L F2 U' D L2 B U' B R' U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R L2 U2 R2 D2 
63. 17.17 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 R2 B D' F' L2 D' R' B U' L U' 
64. 14.80 R2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' L D2 F L B F2 R U2 B U2 
65. 17.48 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F U2 B' R2 B' U R2 F' R U F L' F D' R' 
66. 15.27 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R' B2 F R F U R U 
67. 17.57 F R2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 U' B' F2 L F L2 U' F L F 
68. 15.61 D2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 U B' L2 R' U' L' D' B2 U R' 
69. 17.70 L F2 L D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 B D2 F' L2 D U2 R U2 L' B2 
70. (19.58) U F D2 B U' F2 D B L U L2 D R2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 
71. 16.36 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 R2 U L' D' R F R B2 D2 R' B U 
72. 17.54 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D' B' R' U L D' B2 R2 B R B 
73. 17.92 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B L F2 D L' F L' R' U2 B 
74. 17.79 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 U' R2 F U' F' R' B' U F2 R 
75. 15.53 D2 B' R' B U2 B2 U' B D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' 
76. 17.51 B2 R F2 L B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F D' F D2 L' B' F R' D F2 
77. 17.75 F L2 F D F' U2 F' L2 U2 R' F L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F 
78. 18.51 R F' B2 L' F U L' D2 F R D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' 
79. 16.39 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 U L' B U2 R B D U R2 F' 
80. 18.19 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 L D2 F2 R' U' L2 R D' B' U L D R2 B2 
81. 17.50 U B' R' F U' D' F R B2 R L2 U D R2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 
82. 18.19 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 R B' U B U2 L2 B2 L' B D2 
83. 17.78 U2 F L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D' L' U' F U' L' U R' D2 
84. (18.95) L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 U F' U' R' D L2 U B L' D F' 
85. 15.23 U D F B2 R' U2 L' U' R D' F' R2 F' R2 B D2 F2 R2 B' R2 
86. 17.05 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D U R2 F2 L2 R' F' L2 B F2 U' R' D L B' 
87. 17.14 B2 U2 D F2 L F B' U' F R2 B2 L F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R2 D2 
88. 16.95 R2 D2 F R2 B' F' U2 B L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R D U2 R B' L F2 D2 
89. 16.92 D R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' L' R' F U R U B D' R U2 
90. 16.58 R' F L U2 D R2 F R' U2 F' B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 
91. 16.15 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' R B' F R2 B2 U B' R' 
92. 18.89 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 L F' R' B D F2 U F' L D 
93. 16.48 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L R U B' D' R' F2 U2 L2 B 
94. 18.23 L' B2 U' B' D' L2 B D R' D2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L 
95. 18.29 B2 R U B U R B' D' R F2 U' F2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 
96. 16.65 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L B U' R' F' L' F D' U R 
97. 17.49 D L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 F' R B' R F' D2 U2 L' R U' 
98. (14.65) D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B U2 R' B2 F R2 D' L' B' R' F2 
99. 14.96 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L B' F R F U2 B D F D2 
100. 16.69 U' R' F' U2 D' R' U2 L F D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F' B2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 30, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You improved by 33% in 48 days.
> You shaved off (on average) 0.208 seconds per day.
> You took 5 days to take off 1 second.
> 
> ...


So... it's been 23 days and I have 25 to go, and I just got my first sub17.5 avg100! So I'm ahead of schedule! 

17.45 avg100 time list:


Spoiler



15.33, 16.38, 17.48, 18.55, 18.50, 18.63, 15.83, 18.50, 16.31, 18.64, 17.41, 15.39, 15.49, 17.70, 16.15, 18.13, 16.73, 16.15, 19.21, 15.74, 14.41, 20.18, 18.26, 21.77, 16.00, 14.65, 18.90, 17.45, 15.89, 18.51, 18.94, 13.67, 18.55, 15.64, 18.23, 14.53, 20.81, 18.77, 17.80, 17.13, 18.63, 14.57, 18.95, 15.90, 19.07, 18.54, 16.98, 15.86, 14.45, 17.51, 15.55, 14.14, 16.76, 15.34, 18.13, 19.31, (25.99), 16.25, 19.73, 19.42, 18.41, 20.64, 18.40, (12.40), 18.76, 17.81, 16.09, 19.42, 17.88, 12.87, 17.33, 15.45, 24.32, 15.30, 16.26, 15.99, 14.09, 21.19, 22.27, 17.40, 19.66, 17.40, 25.74, 16.40, 17.44, 18.93, 18.61, 16.85, 15.05, 20.24, 20.33, 15.31, 16.84, 14.50, 17.99, 16.29, 14.53, 16.23, 20.10, 14.37,



Edit: just realized its been exactly three months since I switched to ZZ.  I averaged ~45 with CN CFOP before I switched


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 30, 2012)

uvafan said:


> So... it's been 23 days and I have 25 to go, and I just got my first sub17.5 avg100! So I'm ahead of schedule!
> 
> 17.45 avg100 time list:
> 
> ...


So you've been doing ZZ for 3 months and your already getting that fast? :tu
also wahooa


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 30, 2012)

3:09.29 BLD, not PB, but a good time.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 30, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> So you've been doing ZZ for 3 months and your already getting that fast? :tu
> also wahooa



I'm telling you guys! He's the next Alex Lau/Feliks Zemdegs! Mark my words!


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 30, 2012)

sub 9 single


----------



## uvafan (Jul 30, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> So you've been doing ZZ for 3 months and your already getting that fast? :tu
> also wahooa



Yeah and I'm glad that I switched because ZZ is more fun. 

Go hoos!


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 30, 2012)

You should try OH.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Bad start, then you can see where I added lube. Then you can see where I added lube again when i got bad. Seriously, do I not lube my cube enough? (i used to not use lube at all)
> 
> *PBS!:*
> best avg5: 7.07 (σ = 0.50)
> ...


Sub erik avg of 5!


----------



## pedrinroque (Jul 30, 2012)

After many days, another avg12 sub 10

Average of 12: 9.89


Spoiler



1. (8.01) D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 F' L D L B' F' U2 F' D2 U' 
2. 11.97 L' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 U R F' D' L' B' D F' D' R 
3. 8.41 D2 F2 B U' F R' D F' L' D' F' R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 
4. 9.60 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R F' L2 U L' R F U F2 R' 
5. 10.19 L' U' F' B2 U2 R2 D2 L U F U R2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 D R2 D 
6. 9.83 U D2 B' L2 U' R' D B R L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 
7. 9.42 B R U' D' F' R' U2 D' L F R2 L2 B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 B 
8. 10.10 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F' L' B2 L2 D B2 U' L F2 D2 
9. 9.37 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 F L D2 U' F L B2 U' B' D' L 
10. (12.41) U' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U L D' F R' B D2 L2 F R' D2 
11. 10.70 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 R2 U F' D2 R D' B' F L' B U' F2 
12. 9.35 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L D U2 R' F2 U L B R' D2


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

8.85 avg of 5. PB


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 30, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Go hoos!



U-V-A! Go hoos go!


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 30, 2012)

0.3573s average of 12 - floppy cube simulator.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> have you gotten sub 7 avg? of anythin?



Nope, but I've gotten a 7.00 avg5


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 30, 2012)

qMinx

5:09.372

278 @0.9

PB Time, movecount, & TPS


----------



## uvafan (Jul 30, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> You should try OH.



I have but I'm not very motivated to practice it... perhaps like you with TH.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 30, 2012)

My pb dropped half a second. That was the best session of my cubing career. Bolded is an ao5 of 14.11

Average of 12: 15.59
1. 16.78 F2 D2 L2 R D2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U B D2 B D2 F D' U 
2. 15.60 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 R' F' L' F2 L2 B R' D' U L' 
*3. 13.58 L2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 R D2 L B2 U F' L2 D' L2 U L' B2 R' U' 
4. 17.10 B2 U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' F' D F D U L B F' U2 
5. 12.89 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' R' F2 L' B U' L' B D2 U2 
6. 15.86 D2 R F2 B L D' R D' F R2 U2 B2 L D2 L D2 L U2 D2 R 
7. (12.86) B2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R' B D' U2 B U2 R' B2 R' B2 [PLL Skip]
*8. 17.17 R D R U' D R U F' B L' D2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 D2 
9. (18.19) R2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B D2 R' B' L2 U L' B' R' D2 B U' 
10. 16.99 U B2 D B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U' L D L B' R' B' D U B U2 
11. 15.64 R U2 B D2 R B D F L' B R F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 R D2 
12. 14.24 U2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2 U R2 B' R2 F D' L' F2 L B [PLL Skip]


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 30, 2012)

29.36 OH average of 5!!! First sub 30. I think after nationals I'm going to start practicing OH a lot.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

Average of 5: 8.57 PB by .28
1. 8.26 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D F L' D' R B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D 
2. 8.64 R D F U L2 U' R U' R' L' B' U L2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D 
3. (8.20) B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D' F' L D' B U R B L2 B U 
4. (12.14) F' U R' D' B' L F2 U2 R' U' B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 
5. 8.81 B' F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U F' L2 R D U L' U L2 U


----------



## timeless (Jul 30, 2012)

timeless said:


> 38.952
> 
> 111 @ 2.85
> qcube first sub 40



qcube v2 26.329 F perm


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sub 13 avg12
12.91



Spoiler



720	Jul 30, 2012 3:33:39 PM	00:12.52 L2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B L2 F' R' L F R' U' B2 F L2 U'
719	Jul 30, 2012 3:31:49 PM	00:14.81 R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B' R F D B2 L D2 B2 D' F' U2
718	Jul 30, 2012 3:31:07 PM	00:14.16 L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D U' R2 F U2 R' F L D B D2 U B2 R2
717	Jul 30, 2012 3:30:20 PM	00:12.88 U F2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 B' F' D' R U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 L
716	Jul 30, 2012 3:27:55 PM	00:13.14 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U' R2 D2 B' D2 R B R2 F' U' B2 L' U'
715	Jul 30, 2012 3:26:42 PM	00:14.15 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L' U B F D' L U2 L B2 R F
714	Jul 30, 2012 3:24:10 PM	00:12.86 L2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 F2 D R2 U' F' L2 B' D' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L'
713	Jul 30, 2012 3:23:39 PM	00:13.08 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U R B R D' R' L D' F U2 F
712	Jul 30, 2012 3:23:11 PM	00:12.66 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 L' B' R L U' L U F D
711	Jul 30, 2012 3:20:50 PM	00:11.03 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 U L2 U B2 R U' B' D' L U F' R2 D B D2
710	Jul 30, 2012 3:19:46 PM	00:12.44 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U R B' D R' F2 D2 R2 L' U' L2
709	Jul 30, 2012 3:18:29 PM	00:11.24 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R D2 F' D2 B U' B' F L F2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 30, 2012)

Megaminx PBs:

Single: 1:10.60 (got a pop last turn)
avg5: 1:17.55 (in brackets)
avg12: 1:19.62

1:18.03, 1:18.08, 1:19.83, 1:22.10, [1:16.41, 1:22.74, 1:15.17, (1:10.60), 1:21.07], 1:21.96, (1:25.07), 1:20.79


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 30, 2012)

Got my learner's permit and aced the test!


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Got my learner's permit and aced the test!



Congratulations, you can learn now!!

Jk jk, well done.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

avg50: 7.93 (σ = 0.51)
7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, (8.85), 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, (6.71), 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, (9.12), 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, (9.24), 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, (6.02), 8.36, 7.24, (6.58), 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48

avg100: 8.00 (σ = 0.52)
6.86, 8.29, (6.46), 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, (6.71), 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, (6.72), (9.24), 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, (6.02), 8.36, 7.24, (6.58), 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, (9.29), 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, (9.43), 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, (9.31), 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, (9.59), 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2012)

How are you improving so fast? I don't get it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 31, 2012)

Two 34 move FMCs  



Spoiler



Scramble: U' R D F2 R F2 B' D R2 B L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 D2 F2

Solution: 
x2 y' L2 R U R' B2 D B U2 B' R U2 R' U2 L' U L U2 F U F' L U L' U L U2 y2 R' U' x' D' R' U R U' D





Spoiler



Scramble: 
U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' L' D U2 L2 U B2 U' F' U' B'

Solution: 
z2 D' F U B U D' R D' L' F L' U' R' U' z D R U R' D2 R U' z' R U' R' U' R y' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> How are you improving so fast? I don't get it.


5BLD really only seems to practice 3x3. Plus, he is somewhat proficient in many methods which helps block-building and cubing. He is very dedicated and has done 10k marathons. But mainly, he doesn't do computer cubes.... just kidding.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2012)

Psh, silly, I'm not slow because I do computer cubes, I'm slow because I can't turn fast to save my life.

It's pretty crazy, though... most people around that speed improve very slowly if at all. He's within striking distance of UWRs at this point o_0


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Psh, silly, I'm not slow because I do computer cubes, I'm slow because I can't turn fast to save my life.
> 
> It's pretty crazy, though... most people around that speed improve very slowly if at all. He's within striking distance of UWRs at this point o_0



Ik. Alex will probably be sub 7.5 pb avg of 100by the end of his 10k mara


----------



## Julian (Jul 31, 2012)

8.86 B2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 B L' D' R B D' L2 B2 U'

x2 D R' F D2
U L U' L'
U R' U R2 U R'
L' U2 L U' L' U L
U' y R U' R'
R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 31, 2012)

PB single: 3.20
L' U R B R' U' L' R' l' r'

5 move solution.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 31, 2012)

Learned all CLLEF U cases.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 31, 2012)

2x3x3

Times:

15.83, 18.72, 18.57, 20.68, 14.51, 10.14, 21.14, 13.45, 23.92, 21.64, 25.41, 28.95, 21.40, 20.32, 19.68, 18.68, 19.24, 17.91, 11.31, 11.71, 19.62, 19.70, 15.89, 16.78, (7.56), 18.58, 23.86, 16.46, 19.94, 21.23, 14.63, 16.81, 10.89, 18.22, 19.42, 15.57, 20.72, 23.83, (29.73), 21.54, 10.08, 16.70, 22.70, 12.59, 18.36, 15.39, 21.40, 18.91, 16.23, 24.68

Best Single: 7.56s
Best Average of 5: 15.74s
Best Average of 12: 16.72s
Best Average of 50: 18.39s

All PBs


----------



## Selkie (Jul 31, 2012)

At last! Stuck on 17.xy for months:-

Average of 12: 16.71
1. (14.05) L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F R' D' B' U' F2 U' R2 B2 R F' 
2. 18.75 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 R B' U2 R F D' B F L' R' 
3. (18.76) R2 D2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 R2 B' F D' F R B L2 D F' U2 R B 
4. 18.61 F2 R B2 L B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 R' U F' D L D2 F' U2 L F' U' 
5. 16.10 B U' B L B2 L2 B2 D F R B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L 
6. 16.70 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 L U2 B R' D U R2 F' U2 L' 
7. 16.02 F L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 L B R D' B L2 D' L' F' R' 
8. 15.78 B2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R' D L' F L F U B F D2 L' 
9. 15.86 L' U2 L D2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 L F' L D' L D2 B' U B2 L2 B' 
10. 14.72 D F2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' U2 F' R2 B' F' R' D2 F' U' 
11. 17.72 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 F D' L' R' F2 D B' L' D F 
12. 16.84 U2 R' F2 D' F L2 D2 B U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 31, 2012)

Average of 5: 2.54
1. 2.55 F' R' U R' U R F R' F2 U' 
2. 3.15 U2 R F2 R' F2 U F' R U 
3. (8.66) R2 F2 R' U R2 F R2 F2 U 
4. (1.52) F' R2 U' R U R2 F2 
5. 1.92 R2 U F U2 R' '

YEAH FINALLY SUB-3! and yay counting 1 

4th solve was 1-look (1 move layer ), and last was an LL skip  sooo lucky!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 31, 2012)

42.38 4x4 single, not pb tho


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 31, 2012)

3x3 bld 3.45.79 first solve of the day and its a pb !

clock 13.58 single


----------



## soup (Jul 31, 2012)

Sub-4 for 5*5*5; 235.91 seconds.

See here


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

1:15.18 5x5 single


----------



## APdRF (Jul 31, 2012)

8.20 L' U2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L D' F D2 L' D2 B L2 R' F' R

x2 D2 L F D L' // cross
R U' R' U2 R' U' R // first pair
U' F U' F' U' L' U' L // second pair
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // third pair
U L U' L' U L U' L' // fourth pair
U2 // AUF

41 moves / 8.20 seconds = 5 TPS

And 11.08 avg 5: 
1. (12.06) R2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D B' L2 F L' D2 U' B D' B2 F 
2. 11.04 D2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 U B' R U F' U L2 U2 R 
3. 10.43 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 U L2 U R2 F' R2 B' L' F' L' D' R F L2 
4. 11.78 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 R D2 F2 U' F' U' R2 D' L' U B L' F' 
5. (9.57) B R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 B D2 B2 F' R U L2 F2 U L' U2 L' F U'


----------



## pedrinroque (Jul 31, 2012)

avg5: 9.15 (σ = 0.25)


Spoiler



8.88, (8.59), 9.19, (9.98), 9.38


best avg12: 9.76 (σ = 0.46)


Spoiler



(7.87), 9.20, 9.41, 10.08, 9.47, 10.41, 9.76, 9.66, 10.13, (10.89), 10.33, 9.14


best avg50: 10.29 (σ = 0.94)


Spoiler



10.43, 9.50, 10.26, (7.87), 9.20, 9.41, 10.08, 9.47, 10.41, 9.76, 9.66, 10.13, 10.89, 10.33, 9.14, 10.88, 10.96, (8.56), 11.79, (13.51), 10.43, 11.85, 9.57, 11.80, 9.81, 11.17, 10.32, (13.51), (13.26), 11.82, 8.86, 11.07, 9.92, (7.99), 10.22, 9.84, 11.00, 10.65, 11.29, 9.94, 13.03, 8.88, 8.59, 9.19, 9.98, 9.38, 10.78, 9.62, 11.09, 10.56


best avg100: 10.49 (σ = 1.09)


Spoiler



(7.87), 9.20, 9.41, 10.08, 9.47, 10.41, 9.76, 9.66, 10.13, 10.89, 10.33, 9.14, 10.88, 10.96, 8.56, 11.79, (13.51), 10.43, 11.85, 9.57, 11.80, 9.81, 11.17, 10.32, (13.51), 13.26, 11.82, 8.86, 11.07, 9.92, (7.99), 10.22, 9.84, 11.00, 10.65, 11.29, 9.94, 13.03, 8.88, 8.59, 9.19, 9.98, 9.38, 10.78, 9.62, 11.09, 10.56, 12.22, 9.53, 10.82, (8.07), 13.25, 10.63, 10.32, (7.80), 12.57, 10.32, 11.80, 8.47, 9.89, 11.14, 9.32, 10.46, 11.78, 11.94, 12.05, 10.85, 10.67, 11.37, 10.71, 8.32, 11.63, 10.43, 9.55, (13.96), 9.92, 10.21, 10.94, 10.74, 10.41, 11.05, 10.25, 11.84, 9.72, 11.38, (7.99), 10.34, 9.12, 10.66, 9.41, 10.81, 10.71, (13.53), 11.15, 12.59, (14.70), 10.56, 9.92, 9.42, 8.76


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 31, 2012)

PB 3x3 AO100.

Average of 100: 10.43
1. 9.79 B2 D F' R' L F' U' R U' B' D F2 U' R2 U L2 U F2 U2 F2 
2. (7.96) L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D' R' B R' B2 D' R2 F' U2 L2 
3. 11.23 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U R D L' D F2 U F U' L 
4. 10.85 U' L' F2 D' B' U2 L2 B' L' U D2 B2 L2 F R2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F' 
5. 10.99 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 U' L' F L' B' F D' B2 F' D2 F 
6. 10.02 L2 D R' B R' F' D F R B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 B D2 
7. (8.89) F2 L F2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L D B2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 
8. 9.17 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 B2 L2 R' U2 B' L U2 L' F' D' R2 U' R' B' 
9. 12.01 L' R' B2 L' B2 D2 L2 R D2 U2 R' B L' D' L2 R F' U2 L R' F 
10. 10.60 R B2 F2 D2 R D2 L' R2 F2 L D2 F R' B' L U R D' R B2 U2 
11. 12.20 L F2 R L2 U2 F' B D' B L' U R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D F2 U2 L2 
12. 9.21 U2 L' F2 R B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 L' U' B U' L' F2 D2 U' L' F2 
13. 9.23 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 B' U F' R' D2 L' R 
14. 10.68 B2 F2 R D2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' R U' L' U B' D' L B' 
15. 11.58 F B' U R' F R2 D2 B2 L' U' L2 B L2 B R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 L2 
16. 10.76 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U' F' R' U B' L F2 L' D' U F2 
17. 9.85 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U' F' R' U B' L F2 L' D' U F2 
18. 10.08 R D2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 L' D' F R2 U B2 D' U B L2 F' 
19. 10.39 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R F2 D2 U' B' U2 L2 D2 F2 U' 
20. 9.86 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 U R U L B U2 F' L' D B F 
21. 10.34 L2 D2 R F2 L F2 U2 R D2 L D2 B' F2 R' U F' D2 L F U 
22. 11.02 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' F' L U' L F2 D2 B' U F L 
23. 12.21 L2 U2 F2 R D2 L U2 L' B2 L2 R' B F2 D F2 D2 R B2 R2 F U 
24. (13.56) L' U R' B' L' F' U D2 B R' U2 R L' U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 
25. 10.22 B D' F2 R U' L2 F B R' L2 B R2 U D F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 
26. 10.56 R2 U' R' D L2 D' R B L U2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D R2 
27. 9.94 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B' U R' D' L2 U2 F' R2 F2 R 
28. 11.96 L2 B' F2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L U L' B' L2 F' D F U' 
29. 10.84 R' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 L B D U B2 U2 R2 F U L 
30. 9.54 D2 F' D' B L' B U' D2 R' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 
31. 12.21 F D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L U' B U2 L2 B U2 F D2 B D2 F U2 
32. 9.78 F' R D' R' U F' B' D F' R D F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D 
33. (8.86) R2 U2 L2 F D2 B' F' U2 B' U2 R2 U L B R2 D' L R2 B L' 
34. 9.44 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 R' B' R U2 L2 B2 U' F R U' 
35. 9.37 U2 B' U L' U2 D F D' B U' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 U 
36. 9.93 U2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 U' L D2 F L2 B' D' L' R D 
37. (7.24) U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R F2 U' L' U2 R F D U2 
38. 9.60 D2 B U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 B D2 B2 L' U R F' U F2 R B D R2 
39. 11.68 L2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' L2 B' F' L' D2 B' L' D2 U L' D' 
40. 12.33 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' U2 R F2 R' D2 R' D' R U' L' B' L B' D F' R 
41. 9.57 F2 D2 L R D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D' F R B U' F2 
42. 9.13 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L' R' F' D L' U R2 U' F2 
43. 9.56 L2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R' D2 R2 D' L R' D' B' U L' 
44. (13.26) U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R F D2 R' U' F D B' D2 F 
45. 10.73 F2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 B R D F' U' L' U2 B' F' 
46. 11.67 D B2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F' L B F' D' R' D2 L' F' L2 
47. (15.08) L U2 D F R U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 
48. 10.68 U B2 D U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' B R' B2 D2 B D F U2 L2 B R' 
49. 11.76 F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R F R' D R D B R2 D R 
50. 9.56 B2 R2 U L U2 D' L' F' L D2 F2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 F' 
51. 9.86 L F2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 L2 R U2 R' D' B2 F' L' D2 F' U' B' U' B' 
52. 10.21 B' U2 L F2 L2 U' R' U R2 D F' L2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 
53. 9.73 L2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D U' F L' D' R' U' L2 R' U2 
54. 10.71 U2 B D2 F L2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 D' L D' F2 R U2 B F' R2 U 
55. (17.80) U B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U2 B D2 U2 B F R' U' L' F R' 
56. 10.14 L2 B U2 B L2 F D2 F' D2 U2 L R' D R D2 U F2 L' D' F' 
57. 9.38 D B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 B L' D R2 U2 B2 F L' B D' U' 
58. 9.33 U F2 D' R2 D F2 U R2 U L2 B2 R B2 U L B' D' R D U' 
59. 9.94 F2 L' U2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' D F2 U' B L' F' L' F' D2 
60. 11.04 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 L D' U B R' U' L2 B' R' B2 
61. 12.84 D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F L' U R' F2 D2 L' D' L 
62. (8.89) B2 U2 B D2 F U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L B2 D' L U B' R F2 L2 U2 
63. 10.01 D2 F' R2 B2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 D' U2 F' D R2 D L R' D2 B 
64. 8.98 R L' D2 F R2 D B L' U' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 
65. 9.62 F2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B U2 B' R' U' F' R2 D' F' R' U2 R U' 
66. 11.38 B2 R' U2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' R2 B U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L' 
67. 9.80 L F B U B R2 F L2 F' R F2 L B2 R2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 D2 
68. 9.00 D B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 R U F' R D' R F2 L F D2 
69. 11.13 L F2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 R2 B' F2 U R' D' L D' 
70. 11.59 D2 R F' D F D' F' B' L F2 L2 U L2 U D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 
71. 9.00 B2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' D L B' R U' R F U' R2 
72. 12.06 R' B U' F' D2 B' U F2 D L U B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D 
73. 9.01 B2 D2 F2 L R D2 R' F2 L F2 R2 B' R' F' R' D' R' F D' L2 F' 
74. 10.26 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B U' R' D B' L U 
75. 10.25 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U B2 L D R' F' L U2 B' D' L' U2 
76. 9.78 D R2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' L2 U F' R' D U2 B' R U' R F D2 
77. (DNF(13.35)) F L B' R F D' R U2 L' B U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' D2 F2 
78. 10.71 R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 B' D' L' R F' L2 F' R2 B' D B' 
79. 11.58 B U D2 L' U2 F D2 B' R' F2 D2 B L2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' 
80. 9.22 D L2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' L D2 L' B2 L F L2 D L' R 
81. 9.37 L' B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 L' B' R U' L D B U L2 F D2 
82. 9.73 F2 R U' L2 D2 F L D' B' R D' L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 
83. 11.15 U' L2 R2 U L2 U F2 D B2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' D' B' F D' B2 F R' 
84. 12.82 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' U' B2 U R2 B' U R' U2 B' D2 U2 L' B2 U2 
85. 11.56 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B' D R D L2 U' B' D R' F2 D 
86. 9.50 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D R' B D' U' L' U' B2 D U2 R 
87. 9.33 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F U2 B D' F2 L' D F2 R2 F2 R U' F' 
88. 10.67 B D2 F L2 F' U2 F R2 F D2 F L' D B L2 D L U' R F2 D' 
89. 11.76 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 F U R2 D L2 F U' L R2 
90. 11.08 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' L D B' U F2 U F' 
91. 10.13 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D L F' U2 L D' B2 F R2 D2 U 
92. 12.54 U2 L' U D F2 B U2 B U' L D2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
93. 9.58 U' R2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' U B F D' F L F' R F2 
94. 11.91 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 F D2 U' L2 R U2 F' L D2 B' R D2 
95. 10.58 D2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 R D2 R' D' L2 F' L R U' L B D2 L2 
96. 9.72 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B L' F R' F' R D2 B2 D' L 
97. 9.50 U2 L' B U' R2 D' R' B D2 F D' B2 U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 D 
98. 9.55 L2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D R D R D' B' L' F' U L U 
99. 10.65 B R F2 B D R' U' F L2 U R2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R' L F2 
100. 9.06 B' F' D2 B R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' U' B2 R F' R2 U2 L B D B R


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 31, 2012)

Sub-5:00 7x7 avg12 and a sub-4:30 Single! 

4:57.89 avg12
5:04.43, 4:48.13, 5:17.13, 4:48.05, (5:22.19), 5:10.22, 5:04.48, 4:44.06, 4:57.43, (4:26.12), 4:43.98, 5:01.03

4:48.49 avg5

(5:04.48), 4:44.06, 4:57.43, (4:26.12), 4:43.98

4:26.12 Single


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 31, 2012)

5x5 first sub 2 avg5

Average of 5: 1:58.85
1. 1:53.61 B R' F U' L u2 D2 f D2 F' f2 U' u' B2 f u2 r' u' r2 B f L' F L2 f' B' L2 R D' r2 D F R' F' U2 u B2 u2 L' r 
2. 1:55.88 f L2 F2 r L2 U2 R' r2 F' r2 R' F' B2 f2 r F2 U2 L R f2 B' F' L' R' f' u2 U2 L2 B' u' D2 L F u' R2 r2 F2 B2 L u' 
3. (1:49.13) F' L' r2 D B' u' r U2 L2 r' u L' D' u' B R f' u2 F f' B' u' B' R D' f D' F' R' D2 F' u' D2 U f' D f L' u F' 
4. (2:15.08) u2 D' R2 L F2 D2 u L' D' f2 D' B U L' U B2 U2 R' F D' u2 L2 f2 D L r f2 B U2 L B2 u2 D2 r' D f' D2 U' R' r' 
5. 2:07.06 L2 B L2 D2 L' R' B r' u2 B f2 R' r2 F' B' D' U' r' F2 r' B' D' r2 D2 r f2 L' u2 r' f L U2 f2 U f2 u2 f D2 R' U


----------



## applemobile (Jul 31, 2012)

0.99 U perm. XD


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 31, 2012)

PB Megaminx Ao5 So close to sub-3:00:
Average of 5: 3:01.34
1. 2:47.99 
2. 3:07.20 
3. (2:47.50) 
4. 3:08.82 
5. (3:19.71)
I messed up the EPLL on the 2nd but oh well, close enough.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 1, 2012)

36.20 D' r U2 D2 f' D U2 B2 r f D U2 f' U' u2 R2 L' F' D2 f2 u2 D' f' F R2 U2 L' F L F' f' L F' L2 D' F2 R' U u2 L easy f3l + ll

44.14, 43.34, 51.14, 48.91, 45.46, (41.03), 44.05, (53.60), 43.42, 49.25, 49.86, 46.59 = 46.62


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 36.20 D' r U2 D2 f' D U2 B2 r f D U2 f' U' u2 R2 L' F' D2 f2 u2 D' f' F R2 U2 L' F L F' f' L F' L2 D' F2 R' U u2 L easy f3l + ll
> 
> 44.14, 43.34, 51.14, 48.91, 45.46, (41.03), 44.05, (53.60), 43.42, 49.25, 49.86, 46.59 = 46.62



so you use K4?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 1, 2012)

14.73 avg5 sub15 

14.73, 15.71, (16.44), 13.76, (13.25)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

33.21 D' u' L r2 U2 u2 D2 F u' R' U L U2 r B F' D2 r2 F R f' R2 f' r2 u2 R u B L2 u' F2 R2 f U B2 D R2 D' B' F 

Dat scramble


EDIT:
38.17, 36.79, (54.17), 43.83, 45.35, (33.21), 43.59, 42.60, 45.31, 41.75, 48.41, 41.20 = 42.70 avg12


----------



## Unnoticed (Aug 1, 2012)

6x6 PB single, MO3, and Avg5.

3:19.15, 3:31.98, [3:08.35, 3:14.33, 3:04.56]



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:04.56
worst time: 3:31.98

current mo3: 3:09.08 (σ = 4.93)
[best mo3: 3:09.08 (σ = 4.93)]

current avg5: 3:13.94 (σ = 5.41)
best avg5: 3:13.94 (σ = 5.41)

session avg: 3:13.94 (σ = 5.41)
session mean: 3:15.67



Edit: 12:19.43 2-7 relay. PB by 20 seconds though it should have been sub 12.

The 4x4 and 5x5 were just awful, the 7x7 was ok, and the 6x6 was great.



Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6

7x7

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## soup (Aug 1, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 589.98 seconds; See here

Sub-15 for 8*8*8; 889.87 seconds; See here


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 1, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 14.73 avg5 sub15
> 
> 14.73, 15.71, (16.44), 13.76, (13.25)



Dang. TOO FAST!!

I'm improving a ton on pyra. Then again, when you do 667 solves in 2 days, you can only expect improvement.
I might be able to get sub8 ao100 before the start of school, which was my summer goal...


----------



## timeless (Aug 1, 2012)

sub 20 on vid, took like half hr to film 





first sub 20 ao5 in months

Average of 5: 19.31
1. 18.55 
2. (DNF(29.72)) 
3. 18.54 
4. (18.13) 
5. 20.85


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 1, 2012)

qMinx 5:02.094, 331 @1.1

Highest TPS so far, and I screwed up the A perm at the end which would've made it my first sub 5 (i think)


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 1, 2012)

Wahoo!
Sub8 ao100


Spoiler



7.47, 7.67, 9.30, (4.73), 8.50, (12.58), 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, (5.03), 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, (15.64), 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, (5.38), 6.01, (5.38), 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, (13.34), 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, (12.04), 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, (14.69), 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, (5.14), 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80


7.99 average of 100

I guess that means I got my summer goal of sub8! I won't say that I seriously got it until I get one under 7.90, or just another sub8 ao100. My current ao100 is 8.03.

EDIT: Whoa wait. If I am sub8, that's over 1 second of improvement from my first ao100 of the 10,000 cube marathon.
I started on Monday.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 1, 2012)

1. 2:28.23 L2 F R' U D2 f d' b2 F2 u' r2 u2 l' f' B b' U f U' B2 d U2 f' D2 B L F2 U2 D' B2 d L' b2 u U2 l2 r F2 L2 B' r u D2 f' R' L2 r l' B' U' R2 d' f' L D2 l2 U' d L' U 
First sub 2:30


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2012)

zzoh

23.62, 21.29, 22.52, 21.73, 23.16, 25.50, 27.13, 20.87, 26.20, 20.91, 21.14, 21.47 = *22.75 (σ = 1.77)*

apparently knowing most of coll cannot prevent 3 consecutive n perms.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 1, 2012)

7x7
4:36.28, 4:49.11, 4:18.74, 4:21.94, 4:09.18 = 4:25.65
4:18.74, 4:21.94, 4:09.18 = 4:16.62
Single: 4:09.18
All are PB's, I'm going to roll this for an avg of 12.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 1, 2012)

18:32.660 42/42 cubes
Best time: 18:32.660
1 2 | 2 1
4086 moves at 3.67 moves/sec

26.49 average


----------



## Selkie (Aug 1, 2012)

7x7 Single 6:59.97 in weekly comp - pb by about 12 seconds, obviously first sub 7 min solve (only just!)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

6.68, (6.22), 7.65, (8.06), 6.57 = 6.97
first 'proper' sub7 avg5


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2012)

1.47, 0.92, 1.73 = 1.37 2x2 mo3 lol


----------



## applemobile (Aug 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 6.68, (6.22), 7.65, (8.06), 6.57 = 6.97
> first 'proper' sub7 avg5



Mad props.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 1, 2012)

New personal bests for 2x2x2 jflysim:

Average of 5: 4.53
1. (5.53) R F' R F' U2 R U2 R U'
2. (3.60) F' R' F' R' U2 F' R2 F R'
3. 4.16 U' F U2 F' U R U' R
4. 4.29 F2 U' F' R U2 F2 R F' U'
5. 5.15 F R2 F' R2 U R2 U2 F' U'

Average of 12: 5.07
1. 4.05 R' U2 F2 R' U F2 U2 R F' U'
2. (10.27) R U R2 U F U2 R' U'
3. 4.66 R' F' U F2 R2 F' U' R' U
4. 8.26 U' F' R U' F' U2 F' U2
5. 5.53 R F' R F' U2 R U2 R U'
6. 3.60 F' R' F' R' U2 F' R2 F R'
7. 4.16 U' F U2 F' U R U' R
8. 4.29 F2 U' F' R U2 F2 R F' U'
9. 5.15 F R2 F' R2 U R2 U2 F' U'
10. 5.41 U2 F2 R2 F R2 U' R F R
11. 5.60 R F2 U2 R' U' F U2 F2 R'
12. (2.37) F2 U' F R2 F U R' U'

I still use Layer by Layer with OLL and PLL . No wonder I'm so slow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just randomly decided to start doing 3x3x2 sim again.

9.58 average of 100, 8.50 average of 12, *7.26 average of 5*, 4.69 single.



Spoiler: times



10.37, 13.85, 10.22, 11.19, 8.15, 13.86, 12.44, 11.31, 11.40, 6.04, 7.91, 10.66, 8.46, 12.00, 8.53, 11.05, 9.50, 10.81, 7.08, 9.90, 9.37, 8.76, (15.78), 5.85, 9.26, 10.24, 6.15, 10.02, 8.85, 12.89, 14.02, 7.54, 14.21, 8.00, 7.93, 10.18, 11.86, 11.95, 9.44, 14.42, (4.69), 11.46, 9.90, 9.46, 6.81, 11.53, 8.46, 9.58, 5.06, 7.93, 8.54, 9.39, 8.74, 11.74, 8.63, 11.40, 9.58, 6.94, 13.37, 10.94, 6.78, 5.40, 9.43, 9.16, 10.38, 5.86, 9.78, 11.64, 11.74, 7.32, 8.26, 12.27, 14.10, 10.13, 5.15, 8.88, 11.12, 10.42, 10.54, 9.58, 8.75, 12.02, 11.36, *9.29, 7.45, 7.30, 7.02, 6.03*, 9.69, 9.89, 10.61, 7.75, 10.37, 8.73, 7.49, 10.33, 10.99, 6.48, 7.35, 6.53


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow. ben19986123, how do you solve the 2x3x3?

The steps I do are:

Make a cross
Use Sune algorithm to place each corner on first side.
Use T perm to correct all corners (the only corner perm I know ) on second side
Use U perm to correct all edges or opposite swap to finish edges on second side

I know it is really unefficient...


----------



## pedrinroque (Aug 1, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.75
worst time: 17.57

best avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.94)

best avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.76)

best avg50: 10.36 (σ = 1.18)

best avg100: 10.85 (σ = 1.28)


----------



## soup (Aug 2, 2012)

New best for 6*6*6; 382.14 seconds. See here

New best for 4*4*4; 172.68 seconds. See here


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

My new personal bests for 2x3x3

Best Single: 7.52s
Best Average of 5: 12.67s
Best Average of 12: 14.1s
Best Average of 50: 16.65s


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

6x6

‎2:37.72, (2:51.37), 2:40.29, 2:38.61, (2:35.70) = 2:38.87 avg5
last three = 2:38.20 mo3

and 2:30.21 single


----------



## uvafan (Aug 2, 2012)

PB avg12 16.09 almost sub16

15.01, 13.88, 15.54, 15.21, 17.74, 15.32, 14.72, (18.77), 18.02, (13.11), 16.90, 18.53


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> Wow. ben19986123, how do you solve the 2x3x3?
> 
> The steps I do are:
> 
> ...



That's actually what most people do (but R2 U R2 U' R2 instead of sune).

I separate the corners and edges into the correct layers, then permute stuff (corners then edges). I'll upload a video in a bit if you want.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 2, 2012)

my first 50 CFOP solves in 10 months
14.22, 18.02, 16.22, 14.02, 14.78, 14.44, 16.78, 14.22, 17.66, 14.49, 13.41, 14.93, 16.25, 13.46, 14.87, 15.30, 14.74, 14.93, 15.38, 14.72, 17.55, 14.74, 16.78, 15.23, 14.06, 15.47, 15.11, 17.13, 13.74, 18.40, 15.03, 16.07, 15.99, 13.58, 18.78, 17.40, 14.54, 17.36, 17.98, 15.87, 16.77, 13.21, 13.91, 17.69, 15.95, 15.08, 13.92, 15.81, 18.30, 18.08 

=15.63 avg50

lol i do FRUR'U'F' to coll haha


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I'll upload a video in a bit if you want.



Just recorded a few solves, got 3.69 single lol. PB is 2.30.

Edit: 2x2x3 sim 0.02 single lol. Solution was U D.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Just recorded a few solves, got 3.69 single lol. PB is 2.30.
> 
> Edit: 2x2x3 sim 0.02 single lol. Solution was U D.



Thanks for your help! I'll need to practice more...


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2012)

Magic just happened. (no pun intended, this is 3x3) I lubed my cube, and 30 solves later, I get this: 9.67 average of 5, and 10.46 average of 12. PB's, everything was NL, just easy scrambles.

10.67, (14.32), 11.91, 10.82, 10.93, 10.66, 10.46, *9.90, (10.12), 9.71, (8.99), 9.41*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 10.67 D' R F' U2 B2 F R' D' U' R2 U B2 D' F2 D2 B D2 L2 R B F' L' R' F2 R' 
2. (14.32) L' R D' U' F2 L' R2 D L2 U L2 R2 U2 B' D' R' U' B2 U' L' U F2 D L2 R2 
3. 11.91 L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L R D' U2 B F' R2 U2 R' D B2 L2 F L B R U L2 
4. 10.82 B U2 R' B2 D F' R2 B2 F' L2 R' U R' B2 F' U2 F' D L2 D2 R F' D F' D' 
5. 10.93 F2 D U2 L2 R2 D2 R' B2 D' R2 D' F' D' U R' B2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 
6. 10.66 F' L' R2 D B2 L' R F' U2 L R2 D U2 L2 B2 L B U L D U2 R D2 U' F2 
7. 10.46 D2 U2 B' D' F L' B D' B2 L2 D' U2 L' F U' B L' R' D' F' D2 U2 L' D' F
8. 9.90 R' D' F2 U2 B' R B2 L' F U F2 D L2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2
9. 10.12 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R B D2 R B2 F2 L U
10. 9.71 B2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B U2 F D2 F2 D U B' L2 B2 L' D F' U2 L
11. (8.99) B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U B R' F2 L F' L2 D2 F' D R
12. 9.41 R U2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' D' R' D' U B' D R2 F R


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> Thanks for your help! I'll need to practice more...



2.74 3x3x2 single on video


----------



## uvafan (Aug 2, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> my first 50 CFOP solves in 10 months
> 14.22, 18.02, 16.22, 14.02, 14.78, 14.44, 16.78, 14.22, 17.66, 14.49, 13.41, 14.93, 16.25, 13.46, 14.87, 15.30, 14.74, 14.93, 15.38, 14.72, 17.55, 14.74, 16.78, 15.23, 14.06, 15.47, 15.11, 17.13, 13.74, 18.40, 15.03, 16.07, 15.99, 13.58, 18.78, 17.40, 14.54, 17.36, 17.98, 15.87, 16.77, 13.21, 13.91, 17.69, 15.95, 15.08, 13.92, 15.81, 18.30, 18.08
> 
> =15.63 avg50
> ...



Noooooooooooo. Seriously, why are you quitting zz2h though?

P.s. Are you CN for CFOP?


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

First ever 2x2x3 solve intuitively:

First solve was: 7.76s

I need to learn how to actually solve it.

Edit:

Second solve was: 38.50s


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> First ever 2x2x3 solve intuitively:
> 
> 7.76s
> 
> I need to learn how to actually solve it.



U/D layers, E layer.

It's still intuitive


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> U/D layers, E layer.
> 
> It's still intuitive



For that 7.76s, I created 4 long bars then solved them . Just lucky.
How do you solve the E layer?

I tried random moving but that doesn't work . At least parity algorithms from the Square-1 work.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> For that 7.76s, I created 4 long bars then solved them . Just lucky.
> How do you solve the E layer?



R2 E R2 E'
(R2 U2)3


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

6.33s on 2x2x3. Now I'm going to learn 2x2x4 too...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> 6.33s on 2x2x3. Now I'm going to learn 2x2x4 too...



Try 4x4x2 and 5x5x2 as well  My PB on 4x4x2 is 20.4x I think and 5x5x2 is 58.xx.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay... why is it called 4x4x2 instead of 2x4x4? How much harder is it?

Edit:

4.48s - 2x2x3 new personal best 

I just tried the 4x4x2. How do you solve one? The only tutorial I could find was for a shapeshifting one..


----------



## qqwref (Aug 2, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Try 4x4x2 and 5x5x2 as well  My PB on 4x4x2 is 20.4x I think and 5x5x2 is 58.xx.


Step up your game, I have a 12 on the 4x4x2 and a 19 on the 5x5x2


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Step up your game, I have a 12 on the 4x4x2 and a 19 on the 5x5x2



wtfhao

method please.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 2, 2012)

separate centers -> pair edges -> dominoooooo

My averages aren't that good, obviously


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

New PBs for 2x2x3:

Single: 2.54s
Ao5: 4.18s
Ao12: 5.92s

Still can't solve 4x4x2 -_-, qqwref, how do you pair up the edges?


----------



## Julian (Aug 2, 2012)

OH: 15.57 R2 B U2 B' R2 B' U2 B F' D2 L' F U2 B2 D' F D' R' F2

x z U2 x' D' R D'
U2 U' z U R' U' z' R' U' R
U' z U' R2 U2 R U'
z' R U R'
U z U' R U R' U' R' U
z' U' r' U2 R U R' U r
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U


----------



## qqwref (Aug 2, 2012)

r2 U' R2 U r2 stuff, basically. I think I might also have had some kind of parity alg.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 2, 2012)

28 move FMC PB 

D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U R' B U' B2 L R2 F L2 D' U' 



Spoiler



U L' D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 D' R2 L' B L2 F' L' U' R U' R' U B U2 B' U B' R B R (28)



Spoiler



2x2x3 : U L2* U2 L' D' R2 L' B L2 F' L' (11/28)
F2L #3 (Pseudo) : U' R U' R' (15/28)
Skeleton : U B U2 B' U B' R B R (24/28)
Leave 3 corners: Insert (L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2) at *
4 moves cancel


----------



## Julian (Aug 2, 2012)

22.93 OH Ao100


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 2, 2012)

7x7 in 5:22.08. Last week I avraged over 6:10.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 2, 2012)

qMinx 4:25.356, 309 @1.16

Time and TPS PB

EDIT : Next solve 4:21.555, 266 @1.02

Movecount and obvs time PB

EDIT : 4:09.455, 252 @1.01

4 solves ago my PB was 5:02 T__T


----------



## ottozing (Aug 2, 2012)

4.936, 4.696, 3.584, 3.453, 3.899, 3.323, 2.736, 3.199, 2.578, 3.658, 2.690, 5.189, 3.656, 2.834, 5.068, 5.430, 3.671, 2.767, 2.813, 5.509+, 3.221, 2.124, 3.342, 2.679, 2.706, 3.640, 3.081, 2.436, 3.417, 2.981, 4.049, 2.543, 3.164, 3.512, 2.937, 1.884, 3.525, 2.641, 4.837, 3.254, 3.623, 3.278, 2.624, 2.690, 3.276, 3.687, 2.749, 3.577, 2.697, 3.838, 3.550, 3.080, 3.423, 3.437, 3.964, 2.737, 2.913, 3.155, 4.260, 4.429, 3.841, 3.811, 5.094+, 3.456, 2.993, 3.413, 

number of times: 131/131
best time: 1.884
worst time: 9.081

current mean of 3: 4.102 (σ = 2.37)
best mean of 3: 2.342 (σ = 0.22)

current avg5: 2.676 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 2.676 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 3.589 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 2.812 (σ = 0.46)

current avg100: 3.392 (σ = 0.88)
*best avg100: 3.281 (σ = 0.69)*

session avg: 3.425 (σ = 0.89)
session mean: 3.456

2x2 btw


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 2, 2012)

clock

single 11.68 first sub 13
avg 5 14.62 - (15.41),15.36,14.34,14.15,(13.27) first sub 15!
avg12 16.53 - 15.41,15.36,14.34,14.15,13.27, 18.96, 17.34, 18.15, (20.90), (11.68), 20.46, 17.83 first sub 17


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> clock
> 
> single 11.68 first sub 13
> avg 5 14.62 - (15.41),15.36,14.34,14.15,(13.27) first sub 15!
> avg12 16.53 - 15.41,15.36,14.34,14.15,13.27, 18.96, 17.34, 18.15, (20.90), (11.68), 20.46, 17.83 first sub 17



I'm just proud of myself that I finally managed to solve yours at guildford


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 2, 2012)

B' F' D U' L' D2 B2 L R2 D2 L2 F2 L D U F B' R U' D2 R2 U' R' U B2
15.38 zzoh pb on eoline skip lolol

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.38
worst time: 29.81

current avg5: 23.73 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 21.32 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 23.77 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 22.32 (σ = 1.73)

current avg100: 23.43 (σ = 2.33)
best avg100: 23.43 (σ = 2.33)

22.81, 23.45, 24.35, 25.32, 29.81, 23.89, 19.28, 26.69, 20.08, 25.30, 26.82, 21.54, 27.65, 22.76, 25.35, 27.66, 23.82, 24.57, 21.08, 26.16, 20.08, 26.03, 24.38, 20.48, 20.23, 26.36, 23.15, 21.84, 23.87, 21.45, 28.98, 19.67, 21.03, 22.65, 22.10, 25.54, 24.06, 25.76, 23.21, 24.14, 20.29, 20.02, 22.37, 23.45, 26.05, 25.71, 19.23, 20.00, 21.65, 25.90, 22.31, 22.79, 25.33, 26.53, 24.73, 27.28, 23.73, 24.68, 21.62, 24.21, 27.31, 17.45, 24.99, 24.38, 22.30, 21.81, 20.03, 25.98, 22.66, 22.38, 23.24, 21.35, 21.74, 26.29, 24.95, 23.38, 15.38, 24.56, 24.44, 21.92, 23.09, 20.18, 21.38, 22.40, 23.99, 22.98, 22.84, 22.22, 26.62, 22.88, 21.69, 21.25, 27.51, 27.17, 19.26, 23.87, 23.93, 23.40, 24.41, 22.49


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

My fastest turns per second on qCube.

2x2x2 single -

22 moves in 2.149s = 10.24 tps

My layer by layer uses too many moves. Using CLL I 'could' have got around 1.5 or less.


----------



## 7Games7 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oof, finally finished 2x2 average of 100:

Average of 100: 9.17
Best time: 3.33
Worst time: 17.95+

Solves: 11.94, 10.13, 6.37, 8.45, 10.06, 10.22, 8.47, 7.35, 8.45, 8.09, 10.39, 8.70, 7.03, 9.21, 10.64, 7.82, 11.65, 10.52, 9.43, 9.32, 8.35, 10.25, 8.40, 8.00, 12.90, 16.40, 8.76, 7.84, 8.88, 9.76, 7.92, 9.90, 3.33, 9.36, 8.57, 9.68, 11.06+, 12.28, 9.11, 9.42, 8.78, 11.23, 10.46, 8.23, 8.13, 10.69, 10.45, 7.78, 8.56, 10.66, 8.16, 16.78, 8.41+, 7.08, 9.04, 8.43, 11.03, 7.72, 7.94, 8.01, 8.30, 9.20, 11.23, 7.78, 10.99, 7.62, 10.60, 9.98, 6.83, 11.41, 9.54, 12.82, 9.43, 7.84, 6.97, 17.95+, 6.85, 7.95, 7.09, 9.57, 10.58+, 8.64, 6.91, 6.58, 6.33, 9.99, 5.95, 9.58, 11.31, 14.28, 6.95, 11.67, 8.67, 8.86, 11.23, 7.29, 8.43, 7.62, 10.81, 8.41


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

2x2x3 solve:

1.684s - my personal best by almost a second.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 2, 2012)

4x4
52.59, (1:00.07), 54.91, 48.77, 54.84, 54.92, 54.50, 53.38, 51.46, (42.89), 55.34, 52.02 = 53.27


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> Thanks for your help! I'll need to practice more...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2012)

444, (yau, full CN )

Best average of 12: 40.79
1-12 - (45.44) 41.25 38.98 (38.15) 41.57 39.09 43.36 40.19 38.62 39.62 43.09 42.08


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2012)

Woot, breaking so many PBs on the first few days of the marathon.

avg50: 7.76 (σ = 0.42) 
7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, (5.77), 7.88, (9.33), 7.46, (8.50), 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, (6.50), 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, (8.65), 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, (6.58), 8.03, 7.76

avg100: 7.88 (σ = 0.48) => close to Faz's UWR I think. like 0.0x slower. idk.
8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, (5.77), 7.88, (9.33), 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, (6.50), 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, (6.58), 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, (9.27), (8.97), 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, (8.95), 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, (6.85), 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, (9.04), 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, (6.64), 7.78, 7.50, 8.08


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Woot, breaking so many PBs on the first few days of the marathon.
> 
> 
> 
> avg100: 7.88 (σ = 0.48) => close to Faz's UWR I think. like 0.0x slower. idk.



0.10 to 7.78.

Also i think avg.50 is close to UWR.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2012)

5BLD, you are an incredible man.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Woot, breaking so many PBs on the first few days of the marathon.
> 
> avg50: 7.76 (σ = 0.42)
> 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, (5.77), 7.88, (9.33), 7.46, (8.50), 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, (6.50), 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, (8.65), 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, (6.58), 8.03, 7.76
> ...


How the flipping ****


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Sub 17! I think those FMC (attempted roux fmc example solves) are really helping my speedsolving. 

Mean: 16.92
Standard deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 14.19
Worst Time: 18.75

Best average of 5: 15.92
14-18 - 15.22 16.78 (14.78) (18.00) 15.77

Best average of 12: 16.42
10-21 - (14.19) 16.83 16.50 16.83 15.22 16.78 14.78 18.00 15.77 17.51 (18.19) 15.99


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2012)

1.968 OLL parity


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 3, 2012)

New personal best average of twelve on Owen's floppy cube simulator!

2x solved scramble 



Spoiler: picture












Anyone bet this time? (ben1996123, qqwref?)


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 3, 2012)

2:07.xx 5x5 single


----------



## Escher (Aug 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> avg100: 7.88



Wow... Although you might be close to UWR avg100, aim for bigger things


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 3, 2012)

First day back two 2x2 for a few months, got a few sub 3.9 avg 100's 
Not too fast, but I'm working on a few CLL's


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

Escher said:


> Wow... Although you might be close to UWR avg100, aim for bigger things



Haha see what you mean


----------



## timeless (Aug 3, 2012)

timeless said:


> qcube v2 26.329 F perm
> 
> 
> Spoiler




pb


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

Tied with Felik's UWR. Let's go into 3 d.p. shall we? 
Nah, I'll just try rolling it later.

current avg100: 7.78 (σ = 0.50)
7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Tied with Felik's UWR. Let's go into 3 d.p. shall we?
> Nah, I'll just try rolling it later.
> 
> current avg100: 7.78 (σ = 0.50)
> 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78



.... >.>


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 3, 2012)

Magic:

1.55 single, 1.88 avg5. 

Both are PBs ofc, first day doing Magic


----------



## pedrinroque (Aug 3, 2012)

PB but up 9

avg5: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
(7.66) (14.21) 9.59 8.99 8.49


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gray 7x7 in 24:10.729

3495 moves at 2.41 moves/sec.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 3, 2012)

first sub-40 average of 12 for 3x3 ~ 39.44sec
new pb for 3x3 ~ 30.34sec


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 3, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Gray 7x7 in 24:10.729
> 
> 3495 moves at 2.41 moves/sec.



did you solve it directly?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> did you solve it directly?



Yeah, centres, inner 3 edges directly, outer 2 edges directly, corners with commutators n stuff.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Gray 7x7 in 24:10.729
> 
> 3495 moves at 2.41 moves/sec.


<2500 moves is possible  (And sub-10)


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 4, 2012)

0.0655s average of 12 on my new 1x2x2 simulator .

All but one were either one move solves or solved scrambles.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2012)

qqwref said:


> <2500 moves is possible  (And sub-10)



I'm sure it is  Messed up a few times, and I don't really try and be fast on weird stuff like this, it's just fun to solve.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 4, 2012)

Magic - 
Average of 12: 1.76
1. 1.81 D' B2 L' R' U' R' U' B D' R2 D' F R' L' B U2 F B L' U' F2 R2 D' L' D 
2. 2.67 D' L2 F' D2 R L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' D B R U' B D U B D B D' U2 
3. 2.03 R F U R D2 U R2 F B L' U' F' D' L' R2 F2 B D2 U2 B2 R F2 U' F2 B 
4. 1.75 R F D2 L' B2 R U' D' F B2 L F2 U2 F' R2 L2 F' U' D B L R F2 R F 
5. (DNF) L2 B R D2 L' D F' L' D U L2 F L B R D' R' L F' B' R D2 F2 U2 R' 
6. 1.65 D L U R2 F U2 R2 U' B' R' D' R' D F2 B' D R B2 F' D R D R U D 
7. 1.74 F L2 F U2 L2 D' R' D' F' D' L' F U2 L' U2 F B2 R' L D B2 F D L' U 
8. 1.55 U2 L2 F L' R' F2 B2 R2 B' D' R2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 R F' L' F2 D F2 U' L' B2 
9. 1.44 L B' L2 U' R2 F' L D F D2 U' F' L' B2 F2 R L' B2 F' D2 L' R' D U R2 
10. (1.36) D2 F' D F2 B2 R2 B R' U' F' B2 D' U' B' D2 U F R2 D L' U2 R' B' R' U' 
11. 1.47 D2 U R B2 R' F2 L2 F' B U' B' F L' U' D L2 R D R' D2 B L' R B2 U 
12. 1.46 U D' R' L' U F U' D2 L2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 B2 R2 F U L2 F D R2 D' B' 

Average of 5: 1.46
1. (1.55) U2 L2 F L' R' F2 B2 R2 B' D' R2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 R F' L' F2 D F2 U' L' B2 
2. 1.44 L B' L2 U' R2 F' L D F D2 U' F' L' B2 F2 R L' B2 F' D2 L' R' D U R2 
3. (1.36) D2 F' D F2 B2 R2 B R' U' F' B2 D' U' B' D2 U F R2 D L' U2 R' B' R' U' 
4. 1.47 D2 U R B2 R' F2 L2 F' B U' B' F L' U' D L2 R D R' D2 B L' R B2 U 
5. 1.46 U D' R' L' U F U' D2 L2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 B2 R2 F U L2 F D R2 D' B' 

PBs.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> lolmagic



Lol scrambles.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Lol scrambles.



I tried to do them and broke it


----------



## soup (Aug 4, 2012)

New best for pocket cube: 21.20 seconds. See here

New best for 9*9*9; 1183.53 seconds, first sub-20 record! See here


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 4, 2012)

1:58.11 5x5 higames. About time haha.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> I tried to do them and broke it



D: go on skype if you see this post.

7.92 qcube single. PB is 6.687.


----------



## pedrinroque (Aug 4, 2012)

4x4 PB avg 5

avg5: 38.49 (σ = 0.43)
(35.76), 38.86, 38.02, (39.44), 38.60


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> D: go on skype if you see this post.
> 
> 7.92 qcube single. PB is 6.687.


U get on skype i have something funny to say


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2012)

2:41.00, 2:59.13, 2:42.07, 2:43.07, 2:30.39 => 2:42.05

Freshly lubed 6x6, tasty. I have to go to bed now but maybe I'll do even better tomorrow... the 2:59 was actually a timer stopping fail, I think it was also in the 2:4x range.


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 4, 2012)

OH. bold is PB

Generated By csTimer
Number of times: 25/25

*Best time: 34.14*
Worst time: 1:23.12

Current mo 3: 52.65 (σ = 7.20)
Best mo 3: 40.52 (σ = 6.41)

Current ao 5: 51.78 (σ = 6.33)
*Best ao 5: 40.96 (σ = 2.29)*

Current ao 12: 46.72 (σ = 6.03)
*Best ao 12: 45.47 (σ = 5.27)*

Session average: 48.37 (σ = 5.55)
Session mean: 49.28

First five solves are from Weekly comp, so I obviously used those scrambles



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 46.89 B' U L' F D' F' R F L2 D2 R B2 L' R' B U' L2 F2 R D R D' U' F2 D'
2. 59.93 U' R U2 B' R U' F2 B U2 B D2 B2 D U2 R B' U2 D B' R2 L B' R2 B' R2
3. 48.89 U' B2 L2 D' L R F' B U' D2 R B' L R2 D B2 D' B' F' L2 U2 L2 U2 L R2
4. 49.71 U' R2 U' R2 L B D' U' L' R B2 D' F2 B2 R' F2 D2 B R D' R2 U' R B L'
5. 46.37 L2 D2 L2 U B' U L B2 D2 L' R D' F U L2 F B' R' F2 R' U D' L' D' F2
6. 49.71 R' L' U' B' L' B L U' R2 D R2 U F2 D2 B2 D F' L' F2 D2 R' F L F' D'
7. 44.62 U' D2 F2 U2 L U' F2 L R' B2 L U2 B U' L U2 B' F2 L2 B' F' L2 F R F
8. 39.97 U' B' U2 D2 L2 R2 B U F2 U' F' D' U R' U2 B2 U B2 U2 B F' L R' B2 R2
9. 59.45 B2 R' F R' U2 L2 B F2 D R D2 L F' L2 U2 F' R F' R D2 B D R F' R'
10. 50.03 B R F B' D' R2 U B' L U' F U B' L B2 L2 D L2 U' F' R D L D B2
11. 51.04 D' F2 D2 B L B' R' D' F2 U L' R' B F U2 L R2 B' R' B' U B' R U' D2
12. 1:23.12 L' R2 U' L' U2 L' U F2 R2 D F' L' F2 R' D2 U' B R F R U L2 D2 B D2
13. 42.90 L2 B L F2 B R' U D' L' B2 U2 L2 F' D2 R' F' B' L' F L B L2 U2 B F
14. 44.70 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 U F2 R F D' L2 D F' D2 U2 L2 U2 L R2 D U R' L
15. 46.96 B F' L R' B U R2 D' B2 F2 R B' L R D L' F L R' U2 L' B' R' B' L
16. 34.14 F' D' F' L R U2 B2 L' D R2 B' U D2 F U L2 B R2 F2 U R D2 F L2 U'
17. 40.46 R2 B F' D R L' D B F2 R' L2 F2 U' F' D2 R U F B' L F' B D' U2 R2
18. 53.59 U D' L D2 F B2 R2 U F2 B' D L2 U' D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D R' B' U' D2
19. 38.96 U L2 B L' U' D F2 R' B' F U' F' R D2 B' U2 B' F2 U' F D2 B U' L2 D'
20. 43.46 R2 D L2 R2 F' B L R2 U' L F2 L' R2 U' L' U' D L' U L F2 R' L2 F B
21. 43.77 U2 B' U' B D R' B2 D' B' L2 U2 D F2 R' B' L2 B' D' F R2 B' R' F2 D' U2
22. 55.41 U' L2 D2 B' U' B' R' F U' L2 D2 L2 U R2 L' D' R' L' B2 U D F' L' U2 R2
23. 44.47 F' D2 B' F' U' R' D F2 L U' L' B' F L R' B2 U' D' F' R' L2 F B U' D2
24. 58.02 L F2 U' R F B' U' R2 F L R' F U' R' B2 D2 R2 F' U D' R D2 B2 L' F'
25. 55.45 L2 U' R' D' U L' B' U2 F D' R L2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 L2


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2012)

1:16 official 5x5 single, immediately after Brandon Delacruz told me to get a 1:15.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 4, 2012)

7x7 mo3 PB


Statistics for 08-04-2012 17:29:13

Cubes Solved: 3/3
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6:48.82
Standard Deviation: 21.32
Best Time: 6:18.69
Worst Time: 7:04.84
Individual Times:
1.	7:02.92	3B 2L2 2U2 2R' 3D' 3B F' 2D' R2 3B' 3U' B2 F' 3L2 D2 3B2 3F 2F2 2D L' 2L' 3R2 2D2 3U2 3B2 3F' 2F L' 3F2 2D' 2U2 L 2R2 3U2 L 2R' 3U' 2R 2F2 3R2 U 2R' R2 F' L' 3R 3D 3U2 2B2 2L 2U2 3B2 2R B 2B' 3L 3R 2B2 2F' 3U 2L2 3R' B2 3F' D2 3F' 3L2 F2 D2 3D' 2L' R' 3B2 3D' 2L2 D2 3D2 F' 3U' 2U2 2F2 2D' U L R2 2B' D' L R' 2B' 3B2 3F L' 2B2 3R' 2U2 U2 3B 2F' 2R2
2.	6:18.69	3D R 3D 3B 3D R2 3U 3L 2F2 F' 3R' 3D 2F2 3L' 2R' 2D' 3D' 3U2 2U 3F2 2D2 3D' U2 B2 3L2 3D 2B 3L 2D2 3U 2L 3D2 U' 2B2 R' D2 3U B F R2 F2 2D 3L B2 2F2 F 3R2 2U2 B2 F2 L 3B' 2L2 R2 3D2 R' B' F2 L' 3F2 R 2U 2R2 D2 2D 3D 3U2 2U U2 3F2 2F' 2U' 2L 2F' 2D2 3L2 2F' U B 2B 2F 3L 3R2 2R D2 3D2 3B 2R 3B F' 2L 2F' 3R B' 3B2 3F' F 2L2 2D2 U'
3.	7:04.84	D F' 3D' 3U' U 2B' 3D2 2F' L2 R' 2U B D' 3L2 2B2 2F' 3D2 2U2 R 3F2 2F2 2R2 3B' L 3D U B2 3D2 2U2 2L 2U 2B2 2D 3B R2 2U 3F2 D2 3D2 L2 2R' 2U' 2F 2R' 3F' D2 3D 3U' 2L2 2F F2 3D' 3U' 2U 2F F' L' 2R 2U2 2L' D 2B' 2L2 2R D' 2U2 U R' B' U' 2B' R2 2D' 3D2 F' R2 F2 L' 2L 2U2 2B2 2F2 F 3D2 L2 2B 2L R2 D 3F2 L2 3R 2F' R' 2B D' 3U' 3B' 2F 2L2


----------



## stoic (Aug 4, 2012)

Finished learning full OLL yesterday. (Started over a year ago.)
Cycled through them all this morning and I still knew them so very happy!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Lol scrambles.



Sorry, I used the timer for 3x3, then copied the times but forgot to delete the scrambles :fp:

My PBs currently are 1.20 single and 1.3x avg5.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 4, 2012)

5:37.77 6x6 solve. I'm pretty sure that's pb


----------



## APdRF (Aug 4, 2012)

Average of 12: 11.19
*1. (8.12) B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F R2 U2 L' D' B' U L D F D' U2 
2. 10.42 D' R2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L U2 B F L2 B' D2 U F D' 
3. (15.17) L2 F R2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F U R2 D F2 D' R D F L' D' 
4. 10.37 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D U' L2 F' L D U R F' L B F R2 
5. 9.76 R2 D2 L U2 F2 L R F2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F U L B2 R U2 R' B *
6. 12.03 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 L2 B D2 F D' R2 U B' R' U2 L2 
7. 10.72 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 F' D F2 L F' R' D U2 L B' U2 
8. 10.70 B R2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 B D2 L2 B' R' U2 F' U' R U' R U' R' 
9. 13.58 D U2 R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R U2 B L' D R' U L2 B' L 
10. 11.91 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F L' F2 L D2 R' D' L2 U2 
11. 12.32 F2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U' R' B' F' L' F2 R' U B D2 U2 
12. 10.07 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 D L U L B2 F' R U2 F' R

Bolded is 10.18 Avg5. The 8 is PLL skip and the 9 is with a N perm


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 4, 2012)

4x4 double parity 46.72
51.51, 50.08, (46.72), (55.81), 49.67 = 50.42


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 4, 2012)

3x3 

avg5 17.17 
avg12 18.83
avg100 20.40

All PBs


----------



## Hershey (Aug 4, 2012)

15.59 and 16.18 OH Ao5s just now.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2012)

8x8x8 sim while holding breath in 4:01.279

...barely :x


----------



## SittingDeath (Aug 4, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 8x8x8 sim while holding breath in 4:01.279
> 
> ...barely :x



Gimmie youtube vid!


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 4, 2012)

PB megaminx Average of 5:
Average of 5: 2:56.86
1. 3:00.96 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
2. (2:40.66) 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
3. (3:17.75) 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
4. 2:45.46 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
5. 3:04.15 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
I scrambled wrong but it really doesn't matter ATM.....


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, got the avg100 UWR. Someone please update the wiki; forgotten my password.
best avg100: 7.77 (σ = 0.51)
7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, (9.16), (6.67), 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, (8.97), 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, (6.46), 8.23, 7.91, (6.73), 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, (9.21), 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, (6.56), 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, (9.05), 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, (5.90), 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, (9.15), 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05

also this 
best avg1000: 7.96 (σ = 0.42)
8.02, 8.00, 7.51, (10.47), 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, (9.07), 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, (9.04), 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, (9.37), 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, (9.14), 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, (9.15), 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, (8.94), 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, (9.53), 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, (9.18), 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, (9.14), 7.40, (9.51), 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, (10.31), 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, (8.92), 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, (6.87), 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, (5.77), 7.88, (9.33), 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, (6.96), 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, (6.50), 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, (6.58), 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, (9.27), (8.97), 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, (8.92), 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, (8.95), 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, (6.92), 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, (6.85), 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, (9.04), 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, (6.64), 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, (9.02), 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, (6.87), 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, (6.60), 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, (9.03), 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, (6.57), 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, (10.00), 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, (6.79), 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, (9.58), 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, (6.96), (11.27), 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, (6.82), 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, (9.06), 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, (10.36), 7.68, 7.84, (9.26), 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, (6.81), (9.16), (6.67), 7.50, (7.00), 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, (8.97), 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, (6.46), 8.23, 7.91, (6.73), 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, (9.21), (6.91), 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, (7.00), 8.28, (6.56), 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, (9.05), 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, (6.87), 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, (6.84), 7.60, (6.85), (8.93), 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, (6.99), 8.62, (5.90), (6.81), 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, (6.97), (9.15), 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, (9.49), 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, (6.50), 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, (6.96), 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, (9.12), 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, (9.06), 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, (6.83), 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, (6.87), 8.39, 8.07, (9.08), 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, (6.37), 8.32, 7.52, (7.00), 7.84, (8.98), 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, (9.24), 7.81, (8.93), 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, (9.17), 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, (6.72), 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, (9.26), 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, (9.01), (6.90), 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, (6.65), 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, (9.05), 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52, 7.20, 7.16, 7.96, (8.92), 7.87, 7.61, 8.38, (8.92), 8.44, 7.94, 7.66, 7.33, 8.68, 7.91, 7.39, (9.03), 8.07, 8.31, 7.05, 7.75, 8.12, 8.21, 8.54, 8.52, 8.08, 8.58, 7.24, 8.26, 7.16, 7.32, 7.46, 8.10, 7.93, 7.60, 7.63, 7.42, 8.65, (6.31), 8.04, 7.94, 8.18, 7.93, 7.55, 7.07, (6.86), 7.17, 7.49, 8.41, 7.21, (6.21), (6.97), 8.21, 7.84, 8.06, 7.72, 8.46, 7.65, 7.07, 7.28, 7.38, 8.08, 8.75, 8.09, 8.40, 7.93, 7.36, 7.76, 7.22, 8.05, 8.12, 8.54, 7.56, 8.38, 7.62, 8.01, 8.69, 7.56, 7.60, 7.31, 8.49, (6.75), 8.18, 8.12, 8.28, 7.15, 7.37, 7.78, 7.88, 7.33, 7.31, 8.06, 8.18, 7.54, 8.32, 7.24, 8.13, 7.77, 8.43, 8.19, 7.68, 7.95, 8.66, 7.66, 7.02, 8.27, 7.93, 7.84, 8.35, 7.30, 8.17, 8.61, 7.95, 8.24, 8.12, 8.42, 7.49, 7.76, 8.68, 7.64, 7.65, 7.41, 7.48, (9.30), 7.59, 7.95, 8.56, 7.34, 7.93, 7.61, 8.08, 7.27, 7.27, 7.77, 8.52, 7.44, 8.78, 7.80, 8.30, 8.09, 7.98, 8.40, 7.55, 7.53, 7.26, 7.57, (8.92), 7.68, 7.62, 7.20, 8.31, 7.61, 8.44, 7.25, 8.29, 8.54, 8.06, 7.83, 8.26, 8.00, 7.82, 7.16, 7.50, 8.26, (9.17), 8.36, 8.76, (6.59), 7.89, 7.97, 7.02, 7.96, (6.73), 7.76, 7.45, 7.99, 7.78, 8.21, 7.71, 8.63, 8.60, 7.88, 7.95, 8.17, 8.18, 7.64, 8.55, 8.42, 8.08, 8.14, 8.00, 7.98, 8.43, 7.68, 8.65, (6.78), 7.93, (6.13), (6.92), 7.14, 8.44, 8.27, 7.61, 8.22, 7.68, 7.43, 7.48, (6.76), 7.71, 7.42, 8.65, 8.48, 7.94, 8.12, 8.27, 7.99, 8.52, 8.29, 7.47, 7.79, 7.78, 8.29, 8.35, 7.97, (6.33), 8.03, 8.68, 7.74, 8.11, 7.77, 7.60, 7.68, 7.82, 7.98, 7.33, 7.85, 7.78, 7.27, 7.66


----------



## Escher (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, this is truly sick - please put up some more avg12 vids! Roux UWR is cool :3


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 4, 2012)

Sub 8 ao1000 O_O. Mind = BLOWN

1. 2:23.61 L' r' B F' L' D U R' d' f D' r' L2 b' f' r2 u d' l' b' B' L2 r' B U' B2 D U' u2 R u F' L' d2 U' l2 b' F2 r F2 b2 R2 U2 B l U l L2 r2 B2 l f' B' F D l' D' b2 f l2 
PLL Skip, getting close to that 2:10 cutoff


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2012)

Escher said:


> Wow, this is truly sick - please put up some more avg12 vids! Roux UWR is cool :3



Thanks 

I tried to record this morning... My times went like low-mid 8 
I will try again tomorrow, I really wanna record a Sub-8 avg12 at least


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 4, 2012)

wtffffff, congrats


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 5, 2012)

59.58 official megasingle, 1:07 official average. 4th in the continent for both :3


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 5, 2012)

Rubik's cube
Aug 4, 2012 4:35:26 PM - 7:27:21 PM

Mean: 25.40
Standard deviation: 3.79
Best Time: 17.50
Worst Time: 34.88

Best average of 5: 20.60
(23.48) 22.00 18.25 (17.50) 21.54

Best average of 12: 22.28
22.00 18.25 (17.50) 21.54 22.35 24.36 25.42 19.73 24.13 (26.46) 25.62 19.40



Spoiler



1. 27.69 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 B R' F2 D' B D2 U2 L B
2. 28.24 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 L F' U2 L2 F2 R' L' U B' F U2
3. 23.90 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L' B' U L' F R' B' R2 B2 R2 U'
4. 22.75 L2 U F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U F2 L' U' L2 B' D B2 R' F' D2 L
5. 29.18 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 D B L' D' F U' R U L2 U2 L2 U
6. 29.43 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' F' R B2 U' R B2 D' L' U F'
7. 25.25 L2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B' U2 R' B L2 D' U2 R' D2 F L'
8. 26.31 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 F2 R B' R2 L B R2 F' U B R U2
9. 18.71 U B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L D U' R2 D2 R B L' U' R2 U'
10. 27.96 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U R2 B' L2 B' D' R2 B2 F R B
11. 24.98 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F R' D2 R' D2 U' R B2 D2 L U'
12. 20.93 D L2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U L F D' L' F' U2 R2 L2 U2 R'
13. 24.27 R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 U L2 F2 R F' D2 L' D2 B' D R' U' L2
14. 27.52 F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F D' B' R2 L U2 F2 R D' R2
15. 29.16 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R B2 L' B F' D B2 L' B2 F'
16. 26.64 D L2 D L2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 F L' D' R' B' R' D L2 D2 R U'
17. 22.43 D B2 D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L' D2 U2 B' L2 F D' R F L' U'
18. 26.39 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F B2 R' D' R2 U R' B' D' R2
19. 33.73 D' B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' F' B2 L' U2 R2 F' D2 U R' L2
20. 20.89 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D B' R' U' R2 L D' B2 R U L U
21. 30.36 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 L U R2 F' L B U B2 F D R
22. 23.71 U' F2 D L2 U B2 D F2 D F2 U2 F' R U R L' U L2 B R' F2 U'
23. 28.65 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' L2 U' F' D L2 U F L D2 U
24. 23.90 U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L U B2 L2 B' R B' F D F L'
25. 26.58 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L B' F2 L B' D' U' L D2 R'
26. 24.69 D' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F' R' F D2 L D2 U R D' L2 U'
27. 26.83 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 L B' F' D B' L' U' R' F2 R2 D'
28. 24.23 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D B' U' R' L' B2 L2 U L2 D F
29. 25.98 B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U L2 U2 R L D' F D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' R'
30. 31.06 R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L D' U' B F' R' F R2 F' D U'
31. 33.46 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 B2 L D' R2 L2 F' R B F' R2 F' U2
32. 29.47 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 D2 R' L2 F L U L2 D2 B L2 B
33. 23.62 F2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' F' B2 R' D2 L U L F' R2 D' U'
34. 23.66 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R D2 F' L' D' R' L U' F2 R L2
35. 34.88 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F' D R2 U R B2 D U B' U2 L'
36. 34.07 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 U R2 F' R2 D2 F D' R L F' U B
37. 27.52 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' R D U2 B L2 B D F' L U2
38. 22.44 R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U' L' U L2 F R' F U2 B F2 D2 F
39. 32.72 U' B2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R' B' R D' L F' U2 B' U' F2
40. 29.54 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 D2 B' D' R L2 B' R L B' D2 U2
41. 23.69 D B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U L D' F2 U' B F2 D2 B' D U'
42. 25.40 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R' U2 F U2 R B R2 D B' D2 U2
43. 24.99 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' D U' F' D' R B' F' U2 L' U
44. 17.52 R2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 F' L' D2 R2 L U L' B' R2 L U2
45. 18.86 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 F' L2 B2 D R D
46. 28.33 R2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L D2 B2 F' R D' B R2 F' L2 U2
47. 29.51 B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F U' L' F R2 L2 U F D L2
48. 25.82 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 F D' B' L D U' F D
49. 18.85 L2 F2 D' U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U F' L D L F' L2 D2 B2 L' U'
50. 27.16 U B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' F' R D' U B2 L2 D' L2 B' R' D'
51. 26.24 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R B' U' F' D' B2 L D' R2 D'
52. 22.52 R2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 L D' U2 F' D2 B L F U R2 L2
53. 21.68 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D R2 U2 F D2 L F2 D2 U R L' U B U'
54. 21.58 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L' U2 F L2 D' R D R' U F2 U'
55. 20.93 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' B D2 R B D L' U L2 B' D'
56. 33.50 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F U' B U B2 U2 L F R2 B'
57. 28.59 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R B D' R2 B2 L' B' L F R
58. 23.59 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 B R' B L' U B' F U F2 L D'
59. 23.79 L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' D F2 D' B L U2 R U' B' D'
60. 30.68 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' B R' B2 U2 F' R U2 R2 D B2 U2
61. 27.24 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 D U2 L U2 L D' R' D' B2 U B' U2
62. 21.50 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B R D F' U R U' L U B
63. 20.87 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F' L' U B2 U' F R B' R' U
64. 23.75 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B U2 R' B' F U' F2 U' L' D' U'
65. 24.81 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L D' L2 B' F2 U2 B' L U' F' D'
66. 23.64 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U F2 U2 F R' D R U L F' R' B L' U'
67. 28.15 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' D2 L D' R2 U F R F' U
68. 29.79 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B R' B2 U2 R' D B2 L' U2 F' U'
69. 23.48 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 U L2 U F2 U2 R B' D2 F U' F2 D R B' L D2
70. 22.00 B2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U R2 D B2 F2 R' D' R B L D' L' U2 L' F
71. 18.25 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F' L U F' D' R' L F2 R2 D'
72. 17.50 B2 D F2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U F' U2 B' U2 F L F U' R' L' U'
73. 21.54 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U B' R U' F' R' B2 D' L' F' L U2
74. 22.35 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 U B2 D' B F' U2 R F' U2 B L' U' R' B2 U'
75. 24.36 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U' B' U2 B R F2 D L' D2 B U2
76. 25.42 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U L B D2 F' L B U' L D2 L U2
77. 19.73 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L F' D F R' B' R2 D U' B'
78. 24.13 D2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 L D R L2 D B' U2 R2 U2 B2 U
79. 26.46 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 D F R' D' R2 F2 R' L D R D
80. 25.62 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 L' D' B R F D' L' B' F U'
81. 19.40 B2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 B F R' U2 F U2 R2 F L' D L'
82. 24.96 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U R' B2 L2 U' B R' D' F2 L
83. 21.09 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U' F' D2 R' F L' B D L' B' D' U
84. 23.98 B2 U F2 D U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 F L F' R' B2 F D L2 U'
85. 30.13 B2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 D B2 D U F2 L' B' R' D2 B R2 U B2 U B' U2
86. 29.42 D' L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U F R' F2 D2 B' R' U2 L' U L F'
87. 27.58 U' R2 D R2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U L' U B L U' B' D2 U B' U
88. 26.64 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' B2 R' B' D' L2 B2 F' D U2
89. 26.63 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 L F U R' B' U'
90. 25.59 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 R' F D2 U2 L' B R B' R2 U
91. 24.65 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L B' D U2 R D2 R D2 U F' U2
92. 26.44 U R2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U L D' B2 D' B L' U' L2 F L
93. 25.10 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' R' B F' L2 D R B U' L' F' D
94. 23.43 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D U' L2 F' U L F R F' D L2 D' R2
95. 25.80 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 R B' F U' R2 D' L B' F2 D'
96. 23.86 B2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L B' D' R D2 U2 R2 D' R' U'
97. 29.48 R2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' L' B2 F R2 F R D' L' U'
98. 20.48 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R D R2 F' D L2 F' D R' L2 U'
99. 26.38 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 D' B' L' D2 R2 D'
100. 21.45 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F L D L2 D' B U' R' U R



yay for Ao100s, got a new PB Ao5 and Ao12, and my best non-rolling 100 :|

sub 20 Ao5 soooooon T_T


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 5, 2012)

Mirrorblocks BLD:

Generated By csTimer
Number of times: 10/10

Best time: 3:12.10
Worst time: 6:56.96

Current mo 3: 3:52.91 (σ = 35.53)
Best mo 3: 3:52.91 (σ = 35.53)

Current ao 5: 4:03.31 (σ = 17.70)
Best ao 5: 4:03.31 (σ = 17.70)

Session average: 4:43.02 (σ = 66.13)
Session mean: 4:47.32

I remember doing this a few years ago, but I found my mirrorblocks and decided to try again
Just found this This I think it's the UWR, I can probably do faster than 3:12, but I don't think that fast : o



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 6:56.96 R D' L' D' B2 U' F2 R L B' R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D' U L' R2 B F L' B' U2
2. 6:43.07 D' B2 U2 D' B2 L2 B2 R U' F' U B' D2 L' R F R' L D2 F' L' R U F B2
3. 3:18.18 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L' R' B' L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' U' L' U' B F2 U' F B2
4. 5:08.05 U' F' D' U R2 L' F' D' B' L2 U2 D R2 B D U2 R2 F B2 U' L U F2 B2 L
5. 5:37.79 F D' R L' B2 R' F' B' R F D B U' R L2 U' F D2 L' D' R' U' D' L' D
6. 3:43.31 L' D2 L R2 F' R' B2 U' F D' U2 R' F L2 B U2 F' D F U L B R' D' B2
7. 4:47.14 B2 F2 U2 B2 D U B' D2 U L F2 L2 U D' R' L D' U' R U' R D B F' L'
8. 4:09.63 U R2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' L F2 L2 F U' R' B' R2 U' D2 B2 R D' R2 L2 F B R
9. 4:16.99 B2 U2 F U F U' R' D R2 B2 L R D R2 L2 D2 F R D2 F' R2 D' L R2 D'
10. 3:12.10 B' R2 B' U' D R U' L' B D' R D2 U' B2 L2 B' D' R2 B F D2 F' U B' F



Edit: 32.69 OH single, PB


----------



## soup (Aug 5, 2012)

Sub-10 average of 5 for 7*7*7; Link here

Is < 5 minutes possible for 7*7*7? :confused:


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2012)

soup said:


> Sub-10 average of 5 for 7*7*7; Link here
> 
> Is < 5 minutes possible for 7*7*7? :confused:



on gabbasoft? it would be quite hard, but other sims its "easy"


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 5, 2012)

19.80, 20.37, 16.87, 19.69, 19.62 = *19.27 avg5 zzoh* sub 20 weee!

i so 

and rolled avg12: 21.22

wowow


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 5, 2012)

9.75, 9.16, (7.68), 7.91, 10.64, 9.13, 10.25, (11.18), 8.98, 8.19, 9.22, 9.48 = 9.27
omgggg


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2012)

soup said:


> Sub-10 average of 5 for 7*7*7; Link here
> 
> Is < 5 minutes possible for 7*7*7? :confused:


On Gabbasoft? It would be really hard... I dunno if anyone's done it.

It's definitely possible on a mouse-controlled simulator though. There are faster ones than Gabbasoft out there.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2012)

3x3 one handed

Statistics for 08-05-2012 14:00:55

Average: 19.17
Standard Deviation: 1.31
Best Time: 17.12
Worst Time: 27.80
Individual Times:
1.	17.62	B' L D B2 F L2 R' F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' L R' F D U L2 R' B L' D2 F
2.	18.22	D' B D2 B2 L' R2 B' L' D' L' D U' L' U' L R F' R' U2 B F' D U2 F D
3.	21.48	D' B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L' R D' U L' R D2 L B D' U' B2 F U' R2 B' F2 L
4.	18.55	B F2 D B' F L2 B2 U2 L R2 B2 L' F U2 B2 U' B R2 U2 L' D2 R B' F' D
5.	20.91	B D' R2 B F2 L2 R' D' U L' R' B' F D2 U R B' R F2 L2 U2 L' D2 U' L2
6.	18.12	B2 D' L' R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D B F2 L F' R' B F2 L2 R2 D' U' R B F U'
7.	19.70	D L R U' L2 R2 F' L2 U' F' L R' U' B2 F U2 B2 F2 L D U' L B L R
8.	21.19	B2 D R F' U R' D2 U L R' B' L' R' U2 B' D' U2 R2 D R' B' D' R' B D'
9.	(17.12)	U' B2 F2 R2 D B' F2 D U2 L2 B' F R B R' U F' D2 F2 R F' D L' D2 B
10.	17.89	D B F' R D2 U' F' D2 U2 L' R' D2 U' L2 B2 F L R D2 F' D' L R D2 U2
11.	(27.80)	F' L' R' F' R' B D' U2 B F' L R F2 R D' U' F' L R F D2 U' R B F2
12.	17.97	F' D2 L D' L2 D' B2 R2 B F' R2 B2 F' D L B F L2 F2 U' L D U' B' F2


and

Statistics for 08-05-2012 14:01:45

Average: 18.57
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 17.12
Worst Time: 21.19
Individual Times:
1.	18.12	B2 D' L' R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D B F2 L F' R' B F2 L2 R2 D' U' R B F U'
2.	19.70	D L R U' L2 R2 F' L2 U' F' L R' U' B2 F U2 B2 F2 L D U' L B L R
3.	(21.19)	B2 D R F' U R' D2 U L R' B' L' R' U2 B' D' U2 R2 D R' B' D' R' B D'
4.	(17.12)	U' B2 F2 R2 D B' F2 D U2 L2 B' F R B R' U F' D2 F2 R F' D L' D2 B
5.	17.89	D B F' R D2 U' F' D2 U2 L' R' D2 U' L2 B2 F L R D2 F' D' L R D2 U2


----------



## soup (Aug 5, 2012)

New best for standard cube. 56.32 seconds. See here

I have only gotten < 1 min. three times.


----------



## emolover (Aug 5, 2012)

soup said:


> New best for standard cube. 56.32 seconds. See here
> 
> I have only gotten < 1 min. three times.



Do you use beginner method?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 5, 2012)

soup said:


> New best for standard cube. 56.32 seconds. See here
> 
> I have only gotten < 1 min. three times.



Do you even have any real cubes? I just did a gabbasoft 3x3 solve and it was just over 50 seconds, so you could be a lot faster if you used a real cube :/


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Okay, got the avg100 UWR. Someone please update the wiki; forgotten my password.
> best avg100: 7.77 (σ = 0.51)
> 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, (9.16), (6.67), 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, (8.97), 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, (6.46), 8.23, 7.91, (6.73), 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, (9.21), 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, (6.56), 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, (9.05), 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, (5.90), 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, (9.15), 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05



Updated. I also added it to your page here.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2012)

First time doing a big average in weeks and I seem to be faster than before 

number of times: 125/125
best time: 6.36
worst time: 15.02

current avg5: 10.72 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 9.60 (σ = 1.02)
best avg12: 8.44 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 9.14 (σ = 1.00)
best avg100: 9.00 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 9.14 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 9.25


----------



## soup (Aug 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Do you use beginner method?



I still largely use beginner/amateur methods. 

In other news; New best for 4*4*4; 170.60 seconds. See here
and new best for 6*6*6; 376.21 seconds. See here




ben1996123 said:


> Do you even have any real cubes? I just did a gabbasoft 3x3 solve and it was just over 50 seconds, so you could be a lot faster if you used a real cube :/



No, I do not have any real cubes. All my solves are GS solves..


----------



## Jakube (Aug 5, 2012)

Finally I completed N. 
100 episodes with each 5 levels.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2012)

4x4x4 cube
05-Aug-2012 18:32:46 - 18:51:44

Mean: 40.87
Standard deviation: 5.04
Best Time: 33.02
Worst Time: 51.43

Best average of 5: 37.74
3-7 - 37.87 36.81 (34.21) (50.15) 38.54

Best average of 12: 39.91
4-15 - 36.81 34.21 (50.15) 38.54 42.90 38.52 43.71 37.52 47.23 39.51 40.12 (33.02)

All yau pbs except for the avg of 5 (pb avg of 5 is 37.70)


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2012)

pb ao5 and ao12 with a nice single
1:36.06, 1:38.59, 1:40.52, 1:40.74, 1:40.33, 1:44.19, 1:40.34, *1:42.40, 1:33.43, 1:37.09, (1:44.62), (1:29.13)*

avg5: 1:37.64 (σ = 4.51)
avg12: 1:39.37 (σ = 3.15)


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow...
Non-rolling average of 12: *16.54*
Individual times:
16.31, 17.76, 15.27, 16.04, (18.82), 16.23, 17.21, 15.88, 15.71, 17.89, (14.05), 17.12

With Roux method and a re-siliconed Lingyun (oh god, that feel of smoothness!). It seems that working on the First Block DOES really help after all!
Also I felt the solves quite consistent - which is usually not true for me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2012)

Rubik's cube
05-Aug-2012 21:57:06 - 22:03:52

Mean: 12.54
Standard deviation: 1.63
Best Time: 9.45
Worst Time: 15.34

Best average of 5: 11.94
2-6 - (9.45) 13.51 (15.34) 12.71 9.60 

Best average of 12: 12.57
1-12 - 12.41 (9.45) 13.51 (15.34) 12.71 9.60 11.20 13.32 13.53 13.20 12.62 13.57

Roux


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 5, 2012)

Renslay said:


> Wow...
> Non-rolling average of 12: *16.54*
> Individual times:
> 16.31, 17.76, 15.27, 16.04, (18.82), 16.23, 17.21, 15.88, 15.71, 17.89, (14.05), 17.12
> ...



go roux!




Robert-Y said:


> Rubik's cube
> 05-Aug-2012 21:57:06 - 22:03:52
> 
> Mean: 12.54
> ...



eek, maybe you're one of the top 10 fastest roux users. and its not even your main 
gogo use roux at UKO


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 5, 2012)

27.04 single  and a 35.46 AO12 
Might not seem very fast but considering I switched to roux 2 days ago I think that's pretty good.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally new personal best on 3x3x3:

Single: 12.67s

No skips whatsoever, meaning its my first time after 12 lucky records! Z permutation at the end -_- and either Sune or Antisune for OLL.

Getting closer to sub-10 .


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2012)

Roux single: 8.33

Scramble: U R2 F2 D U F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B U' R' F L F' D' R2 U'

FB: y' x U M U' R' U' y x' L D'
SB: x' U' R' U r U' r2' U' R U' r'
CMLL: U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
OL6E: U M' U' M
ULUR: skip
PLL: M' U2 M

I really should've looked ahead for the 4 move L6E


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2012)

3x3
(13.77), 9.60, (9.03), 10.60, 9.38 = 9.86

not bad, not bad


----------



## samkli (Aug 6, 2012)

average of 12 averages of 100: 14.72

14.90, 14.99, 14.87, 14.67, 14.80, 14.60, (15.13), (14.20), 14.63, 14.54, 14.63, 14.61


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2012)

New PB single, full step Roux: *11.46*.
What. The. Heck?

**edited**

Rolling average of 12: 16.27
Rolling average of 5: 15.43

Individual times for Avg12:
15.88, 15.60, 13.74, 17.53, 15.34, 15.34, 18.51, 19.02, (13.22), (19.59), 16.73, 15.05

For Avg5 (part of the above):
15.60, (13.74), (17.53), 15.34, 15.34

I have to work on smooth, un-paused solves - and that so precious First Block...

Roux rocks!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 6, 2012)

3x3 Avg 100: 13.84 



Spoiler



1096	Aug 5, 2012 6:09:55 PM	00:13.51 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' R' B2 D' U' B L2 U' B2 D F D
1095	Aug 5, 2012 6:09:26 PM	00:15.14 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' R D2 U F2 R2 U' R' F D R
1094	Aug 5, 2012 6:07:24 PM	00:13.28 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D B2 L U B R F' R' B U' B2 D
1093	Aug 5, 2012 6:05:42 PM	00:13.54 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L D F D2 U2 L' D U' F2
1092	Aug 5, 2012 6:05:16 PM	00:14.94 U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F U2 F2 R D2 U L' D' U'
1091	Aug 5, 2012 6:03:33 PM	00:12.69 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L U' F' R D U' R2 F' D' U2
1090	Aug 5, 2012 5:58:36 PM	00:15.87 D2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B' F2 D F2 R F' R2 D L' U'
1089	Aug 5, 2012 5:56:27 PM	00:15.05 B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B L F' U2 R' L D' F L2 U2
1088	Aug 5, 2012 5:56:00 PM	00:13.01 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F L F' D2 B R2 D U' R F' U'
1087	Aug 5, 2012 5:55:26 PM	00:13.20 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 U2 B' L' F2 R' D U R' F2 U' B
1086	Aug 5, 2012 5:51:41 PM	00:11.59 F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B F2 L' U' B' F2 R2 L' D' L'
1085	Aug 5, 2012 5:50:17 PM	00:14.98 U R2 U B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L R2 F' U2 F R' D' F' U F
1084	Aug 5, 2012 5:48:52 PM	00:13.97 U R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U F' B2 D B L' U2 B F' U R U2
1083	Aug 5, 2012 5:48:22 PM	00:13.93 U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B D' L2 U' F' L U F2 R B'
1082	Aug 5, 2012 5:47:53 PM	00:10.96 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D U2 R' F' D2 R L B L' B2 R F U'
1081	Aug 5, 2012 5:46:53 PM	00:15.03 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B U F2 D' R' F U2 F2 U B
1080	Aug 5, 2012 5:46:22 PM	00:13.33 U' L2 D' R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F D' R' D2 R2 B' L U' R L D'
1079	Aug 5, 2012 5:44:09 PM	00:13.42 D' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B' L U L U' R' B' L2 U L2 D'
1078	Aug 5, 2012 5:43:43 PM	00:13.87 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U F L2 D L' D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2
1077	Aug 5, 2012 5:43:18 PM	00:12.43 D F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F D' B D' B D U' L D' U2
1076	Aug 5, 2012 5:42:31 PM	00:15.60 B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B' R D' B2 F' R' L' F L' U R'
1075	Aug 5, 2012 5:42:07 PM	00:13.51 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D' U2 R' D' U2 R2 F L U' R B2 U2
1074	Aug 5, 2012 5:40:33 PM	00:12.96 D' U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' U B2 R' D R2 L' F R U'
1073	Aug 5, 2012 5:40:05 PM	00:15.11 D' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L' D2 B' L B2 L2 D2 B F2 D' L'
1072	Aug 5, 2012 5:39:38 PM	00:13.02 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D2 U L2 U' L' R2 F U' B U' F2 R2 B2 F' D'
1071	Aug 5, 2012 5:38:49 PM	00:12.49 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U R' B F2 U' L U' L U R B
1070	Aug 5, 2012 5:37:44 PM	00:13.75 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 L U L' B' R' D R2 F' L' B
1069	Aug 5, 2012 5:36:46 PM	00:13.95 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F L B L2 D B' R F D' U'
1068	Aug 5, 2012 5:36:18 PM	00:14.77 B2 L2 U F2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R' U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F D L' D'
1067	Aug 5, 2012 5:34:24 PM	00:11.55 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F L U' B2 D2 R B F' D' L' U'
1066	Aug 5, 2012 5:32:01 PM	00:13.31 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R' U L' F2 U2 B F2 R2
1065	Aug 5, 2012 5:26:57 PM	00:14.54 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 R' F2 D2 L D2 U' F' R' L
1064	Aug 5, 2012 5:25:02 PM	00:13.08 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F' R' B L D2 L2 B' D' R B' U'
1063	Aug 5, 2012 5:24:38 PM	00:11.50 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B' U' L' D U L B2 R2 L' B'
1062	Aug 5, 2012 5:24:11 PM	00:15.11 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U R2 L2 B U2 F D' F' U' L' B U' L2
1061	Aug 5, 2012 5:23:41 PM	00:14.09 D2 R2 U R2 D B2 D L2 B2 D L' B' U2 B2 R U2 B F' U' L2
1060	Aug 5, 2012 5:20:37 PM	00:13.31 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' B2 D U' R B U' B2 D2 R
1059	Aug 5, 2012 5:18:10 PM	00:14.48 D U2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 R U2 F D' B' L F D2 U2 B2
1058	Aug 5, 2012 5:17:46 PM	00:13.51 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L' D' F U' F' D2 L2 F' U' F2 U
1057	Aug 5, 2012 5:17:21 PM	00:11.59 D B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' R' D' B F R' B2 L' B' L2 D2 U'
1056	Aug 5, 2012 5:15:31 PM	00:20.68 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F' D' L' B D' U' R' F2 U' B2
1055	Aug 5, 2012 5:14:59 PM	00:17.19 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F' L2 U L D F R2 B U R L2
1054	Aug 5, 2012 5:14:32 PM	00:14.65 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L D B' D2 B' L2 D U' B' D' U2
1053	Aug 5, 2012 5:13:05 PM	00:13.48 U' R2 D L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B L2 B' L' U F' D U B' L
1052	Aug 5, 2012 5:10:02 PM	00:15.26 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D' U' R2 B' F2 U2 F' D L F D' U2 R' F2
1051	Aug 5, 2012 5:09:29 PM	00:14.74 B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B F2 U B2 F D' U' R F' D2
1050	Aug 5, 2012 5:08:35 PM	00:14.45 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D R' L F' L D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D
1049	Aug 5, 2012 5:07:34 PM	00:15.79 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R B2 D' F' L D' B' R' B2 R2 L'
1048	Aug 5, 2012 5:05:24 PM	00:13.38 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D R L B D' F L2 U' L F' R
1047	Aug 5, 2012 5:03:56 PM	00:15.39 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F' L B2 U2 B' F' D' R U'
1046	Aug 5, 2012 4:58:48 PM	00:14.60 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' R B' F2 L D F2 U L' B F R2
1045	Aug 5, 2012 4:57:15 PM	00:13.65 D F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 R' B' R' L' U2 B2 U L U' F' D'
1044	Aug 5, 2012 4:56:52 PM	00:12.34 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' R' L D' F U2 R L2 D' R2 D'
1043	Aug 5, 2012 4:49:13 PM	00:14.91 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U L' U L2 B D' F D' F U F U2
1042	Aug 5, 2012 4:37:33 PM	00:13.77 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F' U F' U2 F D L' U' B' F' U'
1041	Aug 5, 2012 4:35:39 PM	00:11.94 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' U2 L' F D' F' D F L' U'
1040	Aug 5, 2012 4:33:31 PM	00:12.18 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' B L2 U B2 R' L F' U2 L2 D'
1039	Aug 5, 2012 3:23:30 PM	00:11.92 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 L D2 F U L' F D L' D2 B'
1038	Aug 5, 2012 3:22:06 PM	00:13.57 D2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B' L U' L' D2 L B2
1037	Aug 5, 2012 3:20:40 PM	00:11.85 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 U' L' B2 D' B' U F' L' D B U' R'
1036	Aug 5, 2012 3:19:07 PM	00:11.92 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L' R2 B2 F D B' F' U R' D U2
1035	Aug 5, 2012 3:18:37 PM	00:17.04 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B L D F U' B2 U2 L U' F
1034	Aug 5, 2012 3:18:09 PM	00:15.42 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R' B U2 L2 B' D' U2 R L B'
1033	Aug 5, 2012 3:15:20 PM	00:14.89 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B' D' R' B' F L' F' R' D B' U
1032	Aug 5, 2012 2:34:34 PM	00:14.07 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 U' L U F' R B D2 F2 D2 R' D U2
1031	Aug 5, 2012 2:31:59 PM	00:11.98 F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U R F2 D' L B' F2 R2 D' L' F2 U'
1030	Aug 5, 2012 2:30:53 PM	00:14.04 R2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 R' D' R L' B U' R2 F L' F D'
1029	Aug 5, 2012 2:30:16 PM	00:13.72 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U' L' F2 D2 U' L' F' U R' D2 F L'
1028	Aug 5, 2012 2:29:48 PM	00:16.01 U' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 B' U R2 L F D' L' U2 F' U
1027	Aug 5, 2012 2:23:27 PM	00:14.93 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R' F' U2 B' R2 D2 U' R F D' R2
1026	Aug 5, 2012 2:22:32 PM	00:14.41 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 U2 B L B' L' F' L B' D R'
1025	Aug 5, 2012 2:21:24 PM	00:11.16 U2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B U F2 L B' R F' D R B' U
1024	Aug 5, 2012 2:18:33 PM	00:14.34 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B D' L' B U R' F' U2 B2 U2
1023	Aug 5, 2012 2:17:15 PM	00:15.52 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R' U L B' F' L D' U' R' F2
1022	Aug 5, 2012 2:16:45 PM	00:13.92 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B F2 L2 U' F2 L F' L2 U' F D
1021	Aug 5, 2012 2:16:19 PM	00:12.14 U2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 L' B L D' L D R' F D' R U2
1020	Aug 5, 2012 2:15:49 PM	00:14.40 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 B L U' B' F L' D R' F R D
1019	Aug 5, 2012 2:13:49 PM	00:14.25 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R' U2 B' R U F L D' U2 F'
1018	Aug 5, 2012 2:13:13 PM	00:14.73 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U L B2 D' R U' R2 U2 F D U
1017	Aug 5, 2012 2:12:44 PM	00:12.59 U B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D L U' B2 R' B2 F2 R L B U2
1016	Aug 5, 2012 2:11:47 PM	00:13.09 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 B' U R' B2 R' B' F2 D2 R2
1015	Aug 5, 2012 2:11:21 PM	00:12.01 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R U2 R B2 R D' B R' L D'
1014	Aug 5, 2012 2:10:09 PM	00:14.64 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B' R2 U F' R B D B U' L D2
1013	Aug 5, 2012 2:09:44 PM	00:13.77 F2 D' L2 D2 U L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 R D F' D' L2 D' U F
1012	Aug 5, 2012 2:09:13 PM	00:11.32 B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U' L F D R F R' B' R2 U' B'
1011	Aug 5, 2012 2:08:49 PM	00:13.17 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U' F' L' B R' F' U' R' B2
1010	Aug 5, 2012 2:07:38 PM	00:13.00 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B D' R B' R D R F R2 U
1009	Aug 5, 2012 2:06:58 PM	00:15.78 R2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F R B R D2 R' F' R2 B' U'
1008	Aug 5, 2012 2:05:59 PM	00:16.49 B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D L2 U R2 L2 F' R' F U' R2 L U' B' U2 L U
1007	Aug 5, 2012 2:03:11 PM	00:12.84 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 U' B2 L' F2 R' U B L F2
1006	Aug 5, 2012 1:59:43 PM	00:14.99 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L U2 R' F' U B D' R2 F D U2
1005	Aug 5, 2012 1:59:02 PM	00:14.60 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 R' F R2 D' F2 R2 L D' B2 L U2
1004	Aug 5, 2012 1:57:58 PM	00:13.95 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' B' F' U B' L U L B2 U R U'
1003	Aug 5, 2012 1:57:33 PM	00:12.18 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U' B2 L B' L2 D' U2 R2 L' B2 F' D
1002	Aug 5, 2012 1:55:45 PM	00:13.61 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 F R2 D B F2 D2 U2 R D' F'
1001	Aug 5, 2012 1:53:53 PM	00:14.44 R2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' L' B' D B F2 L B2 F' U' B' U'
1000	Aug 5, 2012 1:53:26 PM	00:14.92 L2 B2 U L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F R' B' R' D' R' F' L2 U L' D'
999	Aug 5, 2012 1:52:43 PM	00:10.31 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F U' F2 L D2 U' L F2 L' B'
998	Aug 5, 2012 1:50:01 PM	00:13.96 F2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L U' F' R2 L D F' R D U2
997	Aug 5, 2012 1:48:28 PM	00:13.21 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F B2 D F2 R' U' B D U R2



Sad there wasn't any sub 10s, but did get 13.08 avg12 and 12.01 avg5 so thats good.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 6, 2012)

15.85, 15.06, 14.82, (14.75), (19.38) = 15:24 avg of 5
PB and first reasonably consistent avg of 5, though repeating this will be tricky


----------



## soup (Aug 6, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 230.08 seconds.

Don't have a screenshot.. I apparently broke my record without noticing. I was looking at how long each portion of my solve time for 5*5*5 was (edges take longest), and I just noticed one of the solves I did was a new personal best.


----------



## Escher (Aug 6, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Finally I completed N.
> 100 episodes with each 5 levels.



Nice  I used to grind this game every day at school when I was 14 <3 Have you tried speedrunning it at all?


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 6, 2012)

got a 16.79 ao12 on video. low 16 ao5


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 7, 2012)

11.192 9.600 (15.943) (8.688) 8.792 = 9.861

qcube 3x3 of course.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 7, 2012)

(34.20), 35.09+, 38.85[O], 38.36[P], 35.30[P], 34.35, 37.96[OP], (40.30[OP]), 39.29[P], 39.96[P], 37.89[O], 34.25 = 37.13

There is hope yet for reduction!  Funny how every 4x4 avg12 PB I set is 1 second faster than the previous.
39.7X -> 38.47 -> 37.13


----------



## Riley (Aug 7, 2012)

9.35 average of 5 at Nats practice. Two or one PLL skips, can't remember. Last solve could've been sub 9, but I started freaking out when I got to PLL around 7.8 seconds.

9.01, 9.11, (12.01), (8.88), 9.95


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 7, 2012)

8.007 single
Not PB or anything, just liked it so here:

Scramble white top, green front /or/ cross on top: D2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 R F' D2 R' U B2 R U' F U' F'

Solution:


Spoiler



Inspection: z2 x
Cross: U2' L U x'R2 D L2 D
F2L Pair 1: L U L' U2 L U' L'
Pair 2: R U' R' L' U' L
Pair 3: U' R U' R' Uy L' U L
Pair 4: y' R' U' R U R' U' R
OLL: F' L' U' L U F Horray for no U2 or y2 first
PLL: U2'

45/8.007 = 5.62 tps
how terribly slow


----------



## timeless (Aug 7, 2012)

timeless said:


> 5x5 pbs
> single 2:41.24)
> Average of 5: 3:04.88
> 1. (3:51.68) b u2 D' f' U r' L2 B' F' U d' F2 L' d2 D2 B' r' U' D u f' U' b D r b2 F2 l U' u2 F L2 D2 d B2 f U2 D f l2 F' f' D' r d2 D' r' R U' l f2 F2 D2 l' D' f' b' F' R' D2
> ...



44- 71 - 33
(2:28.06) r2 B' f b2 d' l b F' B2 U2 r2 d B b' L2 u' F' u L' U' b' B2 F2 f' U' L' d2 u r2 u' D' L2 R' r' F' B' r f2 R2 f' L b2 l' R F2 f2 U b' r' D B' R2 r2 b B F2 u' b2 L B'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 7, 2012)

Best Average of 12: 3.57
σ: 1.03
Best Time: 1.99
Worst Time: 5.00
Individual Times:
4.79, 2.53, 4.80, 3.10, (5.00), 2.73, (1.99), 3.55, 3.42, 2.82, 3.71, 4.27

1. 4.79 R' B U R' B R' B R' L u' r' l
2. 2.53 L' B L' U' L' U' u r
3. 4.80 B L R' L U L' B u' r' l' b'
4. 3.10 L U B' R' U R L' u' r b
5. (5.00) U' R' U B U B U B r l'
6. 2.73 U R B' R L B' R' U' R B
7. (1.99) U R' B' U' R L' B' R r
8. 3.55 U L B U' L B R r' l
9. 3.42 R B R' L R B L u' l'
10. 2.82 R' L' R L R' L' U' r' l
11. 3.71 U' B U B' R' L' U R' u'
12. 4.27 L R B' R B' U L' R u' b






Best Average of 5: 10.77
σ: 1.19
Best Time: 9.80
Worst Time: 12.29
Individual Times:
10.73, (12.29), 10.09, (9.80), 11.49

1. 10.73 B U2 R2 F' B2 D2 F' L' R B' U R U' L2 B2 U' B U' L D' L' D B' U2 B
2. (12.29) D2 U L F2 L B' F D' F' U R U' F' R2 F B D2 F2 D' R2 U2 L' R' F' B'
3. 10.09 L D2 R2 L B L D2 R' L' F' D2 F D U' F B R' L U R2 B' U L2 F2 R2
4. (9.80) F' R' D' U F' U L D L D R2 F' R U2 B R' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D U' R' D
5. 11.49 B2 D L' F' B' U F B' R' U' R' D L B' R2 B' F2 R' U F2 U2 D2 F D' R2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 7, 2012)

Today's accomplishment, Roux:

Overall best: 13.22
Avg of 5: 15.28
Avg of 12: 16.07
Avg of 50: 17.66


----------



## Lapinsavant (Aug 7, 2012)

It's been 10 months since I am a cuber and today I have beaten my old record on 3x3: 7.85 
Scramble : U D2 R2 U2 R D U2 L F R2 U F2 B2 D' L2 B L2 D R2 D R B2 L2 U2 D2
Method : Fridrich
Solve- cross : x2 F R' L R' U' R D

F2L 2 : U' R U R' Dw R' U' R 
3 : y' R' U' R
4 : U R' F R F' R U' R'
OLL : Rw' U' M' U' R U Rw' U Rw
PLL T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 7, 2012)

Sq1 avg of 5 14.63

Best average of 5: 14.63
2-6 - 13.90 14.58 (11.78) (16.55) 15.41

2. 13.90 (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (2,-3) / (-1,0) /
3. 14.58 (1,3) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,3) / (-2,0) /
4. 11.78 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (6,3) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) /
5. 16.55 (4,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-2,4)
6. 15.41 (1,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,-3)


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 7, 2012)

New OH single PB: 38.17.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 7, 2012)

Escher said:


> Nice  I used to grind this game every day at school when I was 14 <3 Have you tried speedrunning it at all?



Me too. I played this almost every day when I was 14/15. But I always got stuck at some nasty levels. I also played a lot userlevels and created own userlevels. But then I stopped, until I found it 3 weeks ago and I started doing some levels for fun. I tried speedrunning when I was 14/15, but I'm not in the moment.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 7, 2012)

After I've seen this video about *very slow turning*:
Very Slow Turning: 19.57 avg5
I thought I also try it myself (with Roux method). I tried to keep the same turn per second.

Results:

Overall best: 16.70

Avg5: 18.52
18.78, (21.20), 18.56, 18.23, (18.03)

Avg12: 19.83
17.79, 21.25, (24.16), 20.77, (16.90), 24.03, 18.78, 21.20, 18.56, 18.23, 18.03, 19.61

Avg50: 21.08

So, if someone says that lookahead is much more important than turning speed - *believe him!*


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think lookahead is a lot more important. I slowed down a little bit and tried to look ahead more for my second block, and with enough tries I managed a sub 13 avg of 12 (with roux) a few days ago.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 8, 2012)

Rubik's cube
08-Aug-2012 00:14:11 - 00:21:20

Mean: 9.16
Standard deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 6.68
Worst Time: 11.93

Best average of 5: 7.98
2-6 - (9.10) 8.02 7.83 (6.68) 8.09

Best average of 12: 8.99
1-12 - 8.18 9.10 8.02 7.83 (6.68) 8.09 9.06 10.10 9.48 10.16 9.92 (11.93)

1. 8.18 U' R2 D U F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L R2 D2 U' B U F D R U2
2. 9.10 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U B R2 L2 U' R F2 U2 F R' L
3. 8.02 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 D L2 F' U R' D' B' L' B F D2 R U'
4. 7.83 R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D F' L' U' B' D R' D2 B L F2
5. 6.68 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 D' B2 R L' U R L2
6. 8.09 D2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D R2 U L2 D L U2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' B2 D'
7. 9.06 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 L B2 L B' D2 U R' U2 B R2
8. 10.10 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U' B' U B2 L B2 L2 B F D2 U
9. 9.48 U' L2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D' U B D' L' U2 F' U F D L2 B U2
10. 10.16 D' L2 D U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D F L' D F2 D' U2 F2 R B R' U2
11. 9.92 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F L U2 B2 U2 F2 U' B' D L'
12. 11.93 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 F B2 D R F D' U R B'

PB avg of 5. I got so nervous after the 6th solve  Some really nice scrambles from this session.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 8, 2012)

After a plateau of roughly 53 seconds for several weeks, my average is moving again. Very sudden change, it seems to have to do mostly with look ahead during F2L. I now get more 40s than 50s. And I got lucky (easy cross, then two skips out of 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL) so my PB is now 31.39 seconds. I can smell 30 seconds; maybe this month. Sub 40 solves are no longer rare.

This was on my Zhanchi where before I've used a Guhong version I. It's harder to control, but the need for control seems to make me speedier. Now the pressure is on to learn the rest of 2 look. I use only three corner orienting algorithms (two of which are mirrors), and two edge orienters, a mirror pair of edge permuters, and a mirror pair of corner permuters. For the other cases I stitch things together which means I average about 5.5 looks.

One of the things I noticed is that in my mirror algorithms, I'm usually considerably faster on one than the other. And the one I'm faster on is the one I learned last. It's like my finger efficiency isn't improving. Basically, I let the dominant hand do too much of the work. I need to relearn the algorithms from the point of view of finger tricks. What I'm thinking about trying is using a metronome with the added requirement that all moves have to be finger tricks.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 8, 2012)

12.94, (17.83), 13.17, 12.22, (10.71) = *12.78* avg5


----------



## Aston (Aug 8, 2012)

First sub 14 single and sub 20 Ao12!


----------



## JasonK (Aug 8, 2012)

Erm, wtf just happened.

*7.76* D2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L' B' L' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D'

D F2 L R2 D
U y' R U R'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2

I don't even...


----------



## ottozing (Aug 8, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Erm, wtf just happened.
> 
> *7.76* D2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L' B' L' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D'
> 
> ...



5 move XXXcross is lol. did you plan any sort of Xcross?


----------



## JasonK (Aug 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> 5 move XXXcross is lol. did you plan any sort of Xcross?



Nope, just planned cross, then was like "wat" when I saw the rest of it...


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 8, 2012)

Qcube 3x3 solve: 30.08 TPS


Spoiler



4045 moves at 30.08 moves/sec. I just did U for two minutes then solved it 



Serious accomplishments: Roux 17.59 avg12
16.82, 18.82, 14.83, 19.76, 15.96, 20.36, 16.54, (13.86), 18.91, (24.13), 18.01, 15.93= 17.59

7.65 fullstep 3x3 single cfop(pretty lucky though)
D L F2 U' F2 B D2 B U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2
recon
41stm/7.65 ~ 5.36 TPS


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 8, 2012)

zzoh 
best avg5: 20.27
best avg12: 21.71
best avg50: 23.07

22.08, 25.51, 25.22, 25.07, 24.17, 22.94, 27.60, 22.02, 25.13, 22.05, 22.85, 18.91, 27.78, 27.47, 21.94, 20.85, 23.15, 21.59, 22.01, 21.46, 22.44, 23.13, 25.03, 28.46, 20.46, 24.54, 25.43, 24.58, 22.18, 25.50, 21.51, 22.13, 21.76, 23.16, 22.90, 27.29, 22.20, 21.60, 21.67, 23.94, 23.43, 17.61, 18.89, 21.88, 21.54, 20.38, 24.55, 22.59, 21.17, 21.58



*EDIT NEW AVERAGE OF 50=23.02 LIKE A G6 WOOT*


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 8, 2012)

PB single 2.13 (pyra)


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 8, 2012)

Getting closer and closer to sub 12 single. This time OLL skip.
1. 12.26 F2 R' B2 L2 R U2 L U2 F2 R' B2 D F2 R' F' L' U R' D L2 B


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 8, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Getting closer and closer to sub 12 single. This time OLL skip.
> 1. 12.26 F2 R' B2 L2 R U2 L U2 F2 R' B2 D F2 R' F' L' U R' D L2 B



y u no post on speedcubers.de ?


----------



## Pokerizer (Aug 9, 2012)

203 times 3x3x3, avg: 56.405, best: 27.295, best avg5: 38.101, best avg12: 40.342, best avg100: 49.431.
getting closer to getting my average sub 35


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 9, 2012)

6.73 
F' B2 L' D' L2 U' B' L' B U' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2


Spoiler



z2
R' U' R2 D F'
U' R' U R
U2 R U' R' L U' L'
U R U' R'
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 9, 2012)

Yau on qcube 4x4

(59.130) (1:08.118) 1:00.599 1:02.634 1:02.329 => 1:01.854

1 2 | 3 2 for centres
59 was PLL parity, first sub 1


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 9, 2012)

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 9.21
worst time: 24.86

current mo3: 14.34 (σ = 2.36)
best mo3: 10.95 (σ = 0.36)

current avg5: 13.17 (σ = 2.15)
best avg5: 11.80 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 13.47 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 12.37 (σ = 1.08)

current avg100: 13.86 (σ = 1.34)
best avg100: 13.42 (σ = 1.39)

current avg1000: 13.93 (σ = 1.53)
best avg1000: 13.93 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 13.93 (σ = 1.53)
session mean: 14.02



Spoiler



14.56, 15.64, 14.33, 15.43, 13.43, 16.60, 12.72, 15.37, 12.15, 24.86, 11.04, 12.23, 11.49, 14.65, 13.20, 14.10, 15.08, 13.84, 12.45, 13.53, 14.18, 13.88, 13.65, 16.17, 16.98, 11.65, 14.01, 13.07, 12.03, 11.59, 11.45, 12.72, 12.89, 13.49, 15.06, 12.33, 12.59, 15.14, 18.96, 13.44, 16.41, 14.23, 12.92, 12.55, 17.91, 21.32, 13.50, 13.42, 13.83, 15.36, 15.88, 15.86, 14.71, 11.17, 14.95, 14.11, 14.20, 11.09, 18.89, 16.67, 16.83, 15.65, 17.58, 12.12, 11.91, 10.54, 14.75, 17.89, 17.79, 12.35, 17.11, 13.22, 12.80, 15.47, 15.99, 14.15, 13.36, 16.83, 17.78, 16.80, 12.23, 11.94, 15.17, 15.10, 15.38, 21.01, 15.29, 11.75, 14.24, 12.67, 11.96, 16.31, 14.04, 14.73, 22.93, 11.54, 17.03, 18.93, 13.42, 11.82, 15.78, 13.08, 15.72, 16.07, 11.14, 10.53, 11.17, 13.98, 13.77, 13.33, 12.71, 13.79, 11.16, 12.84, 13.21, 11.88, 15.33, 17.60, 14.18, 15.83, 11.88, 10.81, 17.60, 13.39, 15.55, 14.82, 14.00, 11.74, 12.17, 12.34, 11.56, 14.42, 12.31, 15.50, 15.03, 12.78, 18.45, 16.05, 15.44, 12.39, 16.64, 12.93, 13.96, 12.23, 14.54, 13.24, 16.90, 15.99, 15.02, 15.54, 17.35, 17.97, 13.68, 15.31, 13.71, 13.08, 12.62, 12.64, 12.57, 13.87, 16.03, 15.52, 17.38, 13.08, 15.30, 15.31, 15.05, 15.79, 12.77, 13.16, 14.72, 14.36, 14.36, 11.58, 13.32, 15.83, 13.55, 13.59, 17.27, 14.26, 13.31, 15.25, 14.20, 14.88, 16.09, 14.61, 16.27, 16.91, 12.84, 10.15, 12.80, 15.48, 12.23, 11.61, 11.43, 11.79, 13.88, 12.48, 17.69, 16.63, 17.58, 13.74, 12.26, 13.91, 14.28, 12.71, 12.66, 14.30, 19.25, 15.02, 11.65, 13.40, 12.03, 13.87, 14.53, 10.94, 15.60, 15.12, 15.34, 12.10, 16.43, 10.17, 11.71, 15.48, 12.13, 13.75, 11.83, 14.79, 14.06, 12.84, 12.86, 14.27, 16.68, 12.74, 15.65, 12.21, 12.75, 11.00, 13.15, 20.42, 14.33, 12.65, 15.96, 16.74, 15.04, 14.08, 12.46, 12.57, 17.62, 14.14, 12.91, 9.24, 15.08, 13.23, 14.01, 12.13, 15.16, 12.81, 17.92, 14.31, 13.98, 12.84, 15.75, 13.46, 11.11, 13.68, 14.79, 14.87, 14.41, 13.92, 18.04, 11.18, 16.99, 12.15, 15.52, 11.91, 13.16, 11.88, 17.44, 14.60, 15.46, 12.54, 14.17, 11.89, 14.61, 11.79, 17.79, 13.18, 12.60, 16.44, 11.02, 13.87, 17.23, 13.43, 12.55, 13.98, 15.08, 17.00, 15.05, 15.40, 14.82, 13.15, 17.67, 11.31, 10.03, 15.84, 14.25, 14.83, 12.98, 11.16, 14.83, 12.96, 15.01, 18.26, 13.50, 16.27, 15.31, 10.75, 12.49, 12.36, 13.24, 11.62, 15.06, 13.54, 12.14, 19.17, 17.51, 12.48, 14.83, 15.87, 15.33, 15.62, 12.38, 13.46, 13.40, 16.52, 17.10, 14.02, 13.14, 16.14, 13.98, 18.82, 11.82, 10.75, 15.32, 13.82, 14.11, 20.66, 13.74, 15.04, 19.15, 13.79, 13.83, 14.20, 14.28, 15.68, 16.79, 13.99, 9.85, 12.90, 15.98, 15.30, 15.86, 16.21, 14.80, 14.61, 20.34, 13.21, 14.50, 11.47, 15.83, 16.06, 13.36, 18.98, 15.85, 14.24, 11.93, 13.60, 13.69, 11.44, 9.74, 11.73, 12.42, 14.01, 12.34, 13.89, 15.78, 14.77, 15.30, 14.79, 11.95, 12.54, 13.14, 12.46, 16.44, 11.14, 12.10, 13.81, 13.53, 12.07, 11.88, 15.71, 14.60, 15.80, 12.38, 12.85, 14.77, 11.73, 14.39, 17.80, 15.95, 14.21, 17.95, 13.40, 15.28, 13.00, 10.83, 16.31, 12.49, 12.22, 12.41, 13.16, 14.64, 14.24, 14.45, 12.50, 13.59, 12.61, 12.56, 12.91, 16.53, 14.26, 14.44, 13.40, 13.69, 16.30, 15.23, 12.83, 15.34, 13.26, 13.10, 12.08, 11.71, 18.50, 16.10, 14.35, 18.35, 16.94, 10.68, 15.71, 13.91, 15.16, 14.34, 13.56, 14.13, 13.22, 15.23, 12.97, 14.21, 13.44, 19.89, 12.85, 13.48, 13.43, 9.21, 12.77, 12.97, 13.29, 14.86, 11.71, 13.85, 15.91, 16.91, 14.28, 13.67, 13.61, 12.90, 11.48, 18.71, 12.76, 12.51, 14.20, 11.81, 9.33, 16.60, 14.94, 15.49, 13.57, 13.70, 15.12, 14.16, 12.81, 11.76, 10.92, 13.92, 13.91, 12.21, 13.68, 13.37, 14.57, 16.55, 16.49, 12.84, 14.13, 11.46, 12.99, 12.97, 15.47, 12.49, 10.68, 17.16, 13.25, 12.02, 14.93, 16.61, 13.69, 17.96, 13.50, 11.77, 14.95, 14.84, 13.22, 14.00, 14.23, 13.79, 19.22, 14.17, 12.57, 13.28, 12.86, 10.40, 14.28, 15.30, 13.22, 14.44, 11.61, 13.19, 17.25, 11.98, 14.02, 12.28, 11.53, 13.14, 15.31, 15.00, 14.72, 15.29, 12.65, 12.23, 14.28, 11.26, 17.21, 14.76, 12.21, 13.27, 11.71, 14.18, 13.93, 14.67, 12.45, 18.75, 12.15, 16.33, 10.44, 12.66, 11.17, 16.22, 16.03, 20.53, 19.43, 12.72, 16.93, 13.65, 12.24, 17.22, 12.71, 13.17, 13.61, 12.33, 14.91, 14.24, 11.39, 14.28, 14.60, 11.85, 15.11, 16.05, 16.79, 12.55, 13.23, 15.56, 12.95, 12.74, 14.19, 14.47, 11.86, 14.88, 14.25, 15.54, 16.54, 15.42, 13.54, 13.17, 13.92, 13.29, 17.13, 12.63, 11.47, 22.21, 12.90, 11.33, 14.28, 11.27, 16.85, 13.78, 12.20, 14.24, 12.13, 13.13, 12.68, 15.22, 13.64, 11.87, 12.17, 14.62, 16.80, 14.67, 15.54, 13.86, 11.81, 15.09, 11.48, 12.84, 14.92, 14.09, 13.37, 16.99, 12.65, 13.37, 15.26, 12.60, 10.37, 13.11, 16.04, 14.86, 13.35, 12.42, 11.70, 12.28, 14.25, 12.40, 15.43, 14.28, 13.08, 16.12, 13.89, 11.67, 13.88, 13.83, 12.86, 15.42, 15.64, 15.08, 12.20, 11.41, 12.62, 13.33, 16.70, 14.87, 15.33, 11.95, 12.72, 11.80, 14.28, 13.26, 14.63, 10.81, 12.14, 12.04, 16.24, 13.42, 12.71, 13.27, 13.68, 14.93, 13.91, 11.95, 12.66, 12.69, 15.06, 11.30, 16.10, 18.10, 11.90, 14.09, 13.96, 14.81, 14.53, 12.15, 14.28, 14.74, 10.64, 10.56, 12.76, 14.61, 13.65, 11.79, 17.91, 13.67, 15.74, 14.02, 11.92, 10.94, 12.21, 11.91, 16.04, 11.27, 13.50, 17.72, 13.59, 14.86, 14.22, 12.20, 18.80, 12.86, 15.05, 14.97, 15.10, 13.68, 13.54, 14.35, 13.82, 12.28, 16.08, 14.24, 11.24, 18.22, 16.20, 10.27, 13.96, 13.24, 14.44, 14.77, 10.77, 13.89, 12.03, 13.25, 14.40, 13.40, 11.48, 14.00, 14.41, 16.45, 12.81, 13.31, 13.13, 11.59, 15.06, 12.04, 14.71, 9.99, 15.65, 15.92, 15.77, 13.11, 14.36, 16.61, 14.60, 11.95, 10.40, 14.24, 13.16, 13.43, 15.63, 11.81, 11.39, 11.77, 14.55, 14.00, 13.21, 14.71, 12.30, 16.12, 14.27, 14.34, 11.75, 13.50, 14.15, 14.70, 11.61, 11.16, 14.34, 12.86, 16.07, 14.68, 12.00, 12.07, 12.78, 11.35, 13.71, 14.15, 12.90, 9.46, 12.78, 11.77, 11.08, 14.81, 11.07, 16.57, 13.90, 12.11, 14.05, 12.57, 11.58, 12.96, 16.12, 13.21, 16.91, 19.14, 16.11, 14.57, 14.79, 14.12, 14.66, 16.51, 14.63, 12.09, 12.43, 12.00, 10.06, 13.06, 12.74, 13.34, 15.98, 9.35, 12.61, 11.94, 13.83, 13.03, 14.83, 11.34, 14.26, 12.62, 13.13, 13.84, 17.41, 12.21, 14.64, 13.77, 12.41, 14.12, 13.93, 13.76, 18.64, 13.64, 12.08, 13.08, 13.10, 12.85, 10.39, 13.13, 14.35, 15.46, 11.79, 11.13, 16.24, 17.58, 12.83, 12.80, 14.25, 12.34, 15.51, 15.00, 15.53, 14.08, 15.13, 12.08, 16.92, 17.50, 11.23, 18.20, 14.20, 13.30, 14.44, 15.00, 11.87, 13.66, 16.53, 13.83, 13.96, 21.69, 12.96, 13.22, 14.07, 14.29, 14.56, 13.41, 15.94, 13.83, 11.48, 12.71, 13.51, 13.71, 13.63, 11.47, 11.45, 14.91, 14.49, 14.98, 12.85, 17.78, 13.90, 14.24, 12.61, 14.62, 13.69, 13.25, 12.82, 11.38, 11.72, 13.07, 13.85, 12.48, 13.09, 13.49, 16.69, 13.87, 12.15, 11.90, 15.74, 15.38, 11.91, 12.86, 15.63, 13.40, 13.60, 18.54, 15.88, 15.94, 13.82, 13.19, 12.50, 17.29, 14.39, 13.94, 12.35, 15.41, 14.90, 15.67, 10.98, 12.11, 12.84, 15.18, 13.19, 15.33, 14.47, 14.91, 13.83, 15.77, 15.75, 14.73, 16.84, 15.22, 11.25, 14.80, 15.56, 12.99, 14.37, 16.09, 16.55, 13.08, 14.03, 14.75, 16.12, 12.77, 11.40, 13.90, 13.15, 15.38, 11.81, 13.03, 14.60, 13.22, 12.90, 12.99, 10.77, 15.67, 13.15, 14.48, 12.69, 13.13, 13.30, 11.10, 15.70, 14.30, 11.89, 11.96, 11.61, 15.65, 15.76



This is really fun lol. I think I'll go on till I'm sub 10.


----------



## samkli (Aug 9, 2012)

9.87 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 L' D F' D2 R L2 U2 F' D' R U'

x2 y // inspection
U R’ F U L U L y’ L2 // cross
y’ R U R’ U2 L’ U’ L // F2L 1
y’ R’ U’ R U y’ R U R’ // F2L 2
L’ U L U’ L U L’ // F2L 3
y’ R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ U R U R’ // F2L 4
U’ // AUF


My third LL-skip, got my second one three weeks ago (I feel lucky) 
But It was a pretty bad solve though. Many rotations and low TPS


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 9, 2012)

13.36
13.50, (16.60), (11.37), 12.81, 13.77
sub NR single and basically a second sub NAR average
first two had parity, the 13.50 was ep skip


----------



## uvafan (Aug 9, 2012)

15.85, (12.95), 14.68, 16.01, (37.03), 17.38, 15.49, 14.42, 14.02, 16.66, 16.55, 20.09 = 16.11

Could've been sub16 w/o the counting 20...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 10, 2012)

pb single 1:27.35


----------



## calebcole203 (Aug 10, 2012)

4:30.87 Average of 5 for feet, with new pb of 3:52.79 in weekly competition!


----------



## QuangNguyen (Aug 10, 2012)

Rubik's cube
Aug 9, 2012 7:56:23 PM - 8:03:15 PM

Mean: 20.66
Standard deviation: 2.38
Best Time: 18.70
Worst Time: 24.01

1. 19.28 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F U2 L2 D' F2 D' L D' R' F
2. 18.70 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U2 R' D' B' R2 U R2 B' F R' F2 D2
3. 24.01 L2 D B2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 R' L2 U' F' L2 D L B' D' R' U
Just the random solves. Using my zhanchi modded( 13 mods).
I have to say that I very pleased with my zhanchi. Very smooth zhanchi, almost 60 degrees coner cutting, and half cubie reverse cutting, 30 degrees but hard. I'm sorry for being so excited but my zhanchi is one of my accomplishment too.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2012)

Mini 50mm 3x3x3 in 7.63. lolwat.


scramble: B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' U' L D2 B D' B' F U2

solution:
x'2 y'
R D 
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
y'3 U2 R' U' R U y' R U R'
y2 U R' U R U' R' U' R
y' U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' 
U

clicky for alg.garron


----------



## applemobile (Aug 10, 2012)

New 3x3 Pb's

Ao5 17.02
Ao12 18.85


----------



## uvafan (Aug 10, 2012)

16.08 avg12 .03 second improvement

16.70, 14.13, 18.12, (20.57), 16.97, 17.52, 16.13, 15.82, (12.47), 15.31, 14.22, 15.90


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 10, 2012)

Average of 12: 1:14.55 Average of 5: 1:12.81
*1. 1:12.26 u2 L' F' u' B u F' U2 B' D2 B' L' D2 R f' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 u' F' r D2 F f2 u D B' u2 R' F' B2 L' r' f' R2 B' f' r2 
2. 1:17.70 f u2 F2 f2 B2 D L D u' B2 D2 U2 R' B' r2 u' f2 B2 r2 D' U2 R2 f F L' r2 R B2 D' L F2 B2 u' U2 D R2 u f r2 u' 
3. 1:13.47 D' L r R U2 B U' B2 F U B r2 B2 D' F2 r u B2 F2 D' B2 U' f' L' F u B2 D L' r2 R u' r2 u' U f R' L B u2 
4. 1:10.76 u' R' D' r f B2 r2 f2 r D' u R' u' R U' F' r B2 D r f2 R2 f2 r L R' U2 F' f2 u2 D L' U F R u' L2 D R' L 
5. 1:12.71 B2 D' F2 f2 D r f' F' D' r2 D' f2 u' U r D' r D f L' R f F2 u' U r L' F f L B u' F2 r2 u r2 u2 R D2 u2 *
6. 1:17.18 B2 f r' B' f' R' B u U2 f2 D u2 U2 r f L r B' D f L2 R2 r' u2 F2 u' L2 r u' f2 u' D f' R' f' B U D' B2 L' 
7. 1:17.16 r u' F2 R f' D2 B' L D' f2 u2 D B' D R D F2 U2 f2 B2 u2 U' F' R2 U R2 f2 u R f D2 B' f' r R' f r R2 U' R' 
8. 1:14.11 U2 D' B2 U F2 B' f r' D2 f' F2 L' R B2 r' u' F u L2 f U F L' F' r U F2 r' D' f' B' U' r2 D' U2 f2 F' u2 B u' 
9. 1:17.85 B' R2 F2 D B' u f' L' U' R2 D2 B' u2 D R' r D f' u' D2 R' B' U D2 u' F2 r2 B' f' D' f2 F' B' R U2 B D U2 R' D' 
10. (1:04.26) F' B' r u f2 B D' U f' F' B' u' f' U' f D2 B2 r B r' U2 u2 f' R2 U D' L D2 R2 U' f2 L' u r L D' f2 F2 R D' 
11. (1:25.63) r B' f' R2 L2 F' u F f2 D2 f2 r' R' B2 u' R' F' R r L' D U' B' F L' u2 f L2 F' L2 u r R L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 
12. 1:12.27 B2 R2 D2 L' D' U' r f' U' f B2 F r' F2 B2 f u' F' D r u2 L' B' L2 D r R B U r' B D' R' U2 r2 L' R2 U B F2 
That 1:04 had a PLL parity. I was so afraid to look at the timer during the solve


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 10, 2012)

4x4 41.90!!!! single ] pb!! full step!!

scramble: Fw Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw D F L' Uw2 B2 L B' U2 L D Uw Rw U2 B2 Rw' Fw U2 B' L' Fw' Uw D Fw2 D' Rw' B D B2 R B L2 U2 Uw L Rw get last scramble


----------



## prosper58 (Aug 10, 2012)

After a few months without cubing, I just hit 29.59 with beginner's method. I've never bothered to learn any other methods since I started. I'm going to try learning Fridrich F2L to improve my speed.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 10, 2012)

13.94 avg5

14.17, 13.74, (19.95), 13.91, (13.19)

15.55 avg12

17.85, 13.25, 16.27, 16.02, (23.10), 14.65, 15.66, 14.17, 13.74, 19.95, 13.91, (13.19)

17.38 avg100

14.43, 14.81, 18.51, 19.64, 15.04, 15.82, 16.65, 14.39, 19.58, 21.08, 18.50, 16.42, 17.38, 16.81, 16.35, 19.14, 23.40, 17.30, 16.42, 17.18, 17.68, 16.86, 18.55, 17.55, 16.70, 14.13, 18.12, 20.57, 16.97, 17.52, 16.13, 15.82, (12.47), 15.31, 14.22, 15.90, 18.15, 15.27, 18.12, 17.43, 18.08, 24.00, 18.18, 17.04, 16.42, 15.70, 17.46, 16.17, 15.96, 15.70, 18.45, 18.11, 14.40, 21.88, 13.41, 18.79, 13.76, 15.91, (31.91), 19.57, 16.50, 14.63, 15.44, 17.19, 16.17, 14.79, 15.60, 22.36, 19.68, 17.74, 15.25, 19.55, 17.61, 17.02, 22.90, 18.48, 12.84, 19.66, 18.72, 17.66, 19.32, 18.33, 23.44, 17.74, 14.08, 19.54, 15.32, 14.63, 17.10, 15.17, 16.90, 18.10, 21.01, 15.82, 18.99, 16.79, 14.76, 14.49, 23.15, 20.17

What just happened?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 10, 2012)

4x4 - 58.67, (1:04.85), 55.58, 1:00.87, (54.17), 59.72, 58.85, 58.94, 1:03.07, 59.34, 1:00.46, 57.75 = *59.33*

changed pairing method..


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

sub 9 on the 50mm zhanawesome

8.49, 9.42, 9.36, 9.53, 9.52, 8.53, (7.62), (10.50), 8.09, 8.90, 8.45, 9.05 = 8.93


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.93
1. 8.49 U R2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F R B L2 R U B' R B L 
2. 9.42 R B2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L D F' L' D' F2 U B' L2 B' 
3. 9.36 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 B F' L D' L F R' B' F2 
4. 9.53 U L' B' U' R' B U2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R' 
5. 9.52 R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 R F2 D L' D' B U L2 D U2 
6. 8.53 L2 R2 U2 B R2 F' D2 B2 F R2 F' L F2 D R2 D2 B U F' R 
7. (7.62) R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 R F' U' B2 R D2 B' U2 R2 
8. (10.50) U2 F U2 L2 F D2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 D' B L2 U L' R' U B L F' 
9. 8.09 B2 L' F2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R' U' L D' B' D R2 D' R' F' R' 
10. 8.90 F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L F L' F' U' R2 U' B' U R' 
11. 8.45 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 F' D2 U F2 R' B' D' U2 B2 R 
12. 9.05 D2 R U2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 B R2 B' L2 D' F


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 10, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> sub 9 on the 50mm zhanawesome
> 
> 8.49, 9.42, 9.36, 9.53, 9.52, 8.53, (7.62), (10.50), 8.09, 8.90, 8.45, 9.05 = 8.93
> 
> ...



Nice 
Is it awkward to solve or does it fit nicely in your hands?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 10, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 13.94 avg5
> 
> 14.17, 13.74, (19.95), 13.91, (13.19)
> 
> ...



Woah. 16.97 avg100

15.53, 14.00, 16.49, 20.95, 14.00, 21.86, 18.19, 21.31, 15.49, 21.15, 12.52, 16.40, 18.45, 17.42, 14.39, 15.73, 15.84, 20.02, 13.68, 15.43, 18.14, 19.84, 15.18, 17.65, 14.95, 18.87, 14.78, 21.46, 15.50, 15.22, (12.22), 14.20, 21.02, 16.97, 15.51, 14.67, 17.02, 15.44, 14.78, 18.32, 17.83, 16.83, 15.22, 15.64, 20.46, 16.26, 17.32, 13.06, (24.53), 23.77, 16.08, 14.33, 14.31, 12.33, 19.93, 15.89, 14.13, 16.17, 16.46, 17.44, 21.03, 16.21, 17.56, 17.40, 22.51, 13.65, 14.37, 16.07, 18.14, 14.22, 16.96, 16.09, 15.60, 18.12, 16.83, 13.99, 16.43, 19.54, 22.90, 21.62, 22.58, 14.73, 18.60, 15.23, 15.93, 21.15, 14.39, 15.33, 16.69, 23.52+, 15.10, 19.80, 16.33, 18.02, 15.99, 20.70, 17.46, 13.62, 14.10, 13.17


----------



## pedrinroque (Aug 10, 2012)

PB 3x3 avg 5
Average of 5: 8.56
1. 10.23 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' F2 L B2 F L B2 U 
2. (12.13) R2 B2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 L' B' D R D' L U L R' D2 R 
3. (6.65) U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 B' R F L2 R' F' R B2 
4. 8.42 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 U' L' F2 D' B2 F2 L' 
5. 7.04 F' U2 L' B R' L U' F R2 U' B U2 B' L2 F D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2

My first sub 9


----------



## timeless (Aug 10, 2012)

timeless said:


> first sub 17 sb, pll skip, U2 auf, lightning oll+ anti sune
> couldve been sub 15 if i used 1 look oll
> 1. 16.06 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 F L' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B' U F2



finally sub 16, 2 move cross + A perm
5. (15.87) U B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B R U R2 D' R B2 F L' B2


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 10, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Woah. 16.97 avg100
> 
> 15.53, 14.00, 16.49, 20.95, 14.00, 21.86, 18.19, 21.31, 15.49, 21.15, 12.52, 16.40, 18.45, 17.42, 14.39, 15.73, 15.84, 20.02, 13.68, 15.43, 18.14, 19.84, 15.18, 17.65, 14.95, 18.87, 14.78, 21.46, 15.50, 15.22, (12.22), 14.20, 21.02, 16.97, 15.51, 14.67, 17.02, 15.44, 14.78, 18.32, 17.83, 16.83, 15.22, 15.64, 20.46, 16.26, 17.32, 13.06, (24.53), 23.77, 16.08, 14.33, 14.31, 12.33, 19.93, 15.89, 14.13, 16.17, 16.46, 17.44, 21.03, 16.21, 17.56, 17.40, 22.51, 13.65, 14.37, 16.07, 18.14, 14.22, 16.96, 16.09, 15.60, 18.12, 16.83, 13.99, 16.43, 19.54, 22.90, 21.62, 22.58, 14.73, 18.60, 15.23, 15.93, 21.15, 14.39, 15.33, 16.69, 23.52+, 15.10, 19.80, 16.33, 18.02, 15.99, 20.70, 17.46, 13.62, 14.10, 13.17



You should do the 10,000 cube marathon. GOGOGO sub12!


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 10, 2012)

lol 2H cross on left

i got pretty good near the end

avg50=22.94

23.56, 25.09, 24.78, 25.30, 18.27, 24.50, 21.24, 19.40, 22.11, 27.26, 22.87, 26.31, 28.69, 22.08, 25.95, 22.21, 26.76, 20.95, 27.08, 21.08, 17.13, 25.67, 24.36, 21.86, 22.14, 29.14, 24.37, 22.38, 23.98, 22.27, 23.13, 18.57, 25.00, 24.95, 23.60, 18.28, 17.54, 24.70, 22.67, 22.95, 21.33, 23.89, 25.52, 23.72, 18.89, 18.24, 19.68, 19.43, 20.66, 25.42


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 10, 2012)

F R' F' L F R F' L' on sim in 0.20 = 40tps


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2012)

Two cool new sim PBs:

3x3x3
7.488 8.541 7.78 8.995 (15.673) 8.257 (7.444) 9.636 9.252 8.219 10.040 9.176 => 8.708
First avg12 PB in a LOOOOOOOOOONG time (maybe more than a year).

and 7x7x7 gray
8:1x improved to 6:53.123!?!?!? (2042 moves at 4.94 tps)



PS: Predicting a 42~ average when my 4x4 arrives. Y'all just wait, I won't be embarrassingly slow anymore


----------



## uvafan (Aug 11, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You should do the 10,000 cube marathon. GOGOGO sub12!


 I would. I did like 500 solves today lol. However, I'm going on vacation late August... So it would be more like a 13-day marathon instead of a month-long marathon, and that's no fun.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 11, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I would. I did like 500 solves today lol. However, I'm going on vacation late August... So it would be more like a 13-day marathon instead of a month-long marathon, and that's no fun.



Well just start whenever. I started mine for pyra on july 30th. That's a lot of solving... At 30s per cube (scrambling, rush inspection, solve) that's nearly 4 hours...


----------



## Unnoticed (Aug 11, 2012)

Super 7x7 PB's.

5:12.11, 4:56.01, 5:05.60, 5:32.70, 4:51.37, 5:16.34, 4:54.61, *4:52.07, 4:54.37, [4:44.72, 4:43.79, 4:51.36]*



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:43.79
worst time: 5:32.70

current mo3: 4:46.62 (σ = 4.13)
[best mo3: 4:46.62 (σ = 4.13)]

current avg5: 4:49.38 (σ = 4.05)
*best avg5: 4:49.38 (σ = 4.05)
*
current avg12: 4:57.86 (σ = 10.12)
best avg12: 4:57.86 (σ = 10.12)

session avg: 4:57.86 (σ = 10.12)
session mean: 4:59.59





Spoiler: Records



3x3

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6


7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Riley (Aug 11, 2012)

7.82 NL PB, easy to see first CE pair, free pairs and very easy LL. Also 9.52 average of 5, PB for all solves NL. 

9.10, (13.21), 9.14, 10.31, (8.69), scramble for 7.82: R2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L U' F2 D L' R2 B' L' F' R' 

Solution:


Spoiler



z2 y' // Inspection
R F L F2 D2 // Cross
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 1st pair
L U L' // 2nd pair
U' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U2 r2 R2 U' r' R U2 M' U' M2' U' // PLL


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 11, 2012)

Day 3 of 10,000 cube marathon

Day 3: 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 1302/1302
best time: 7.23
worst time: 24.87

current avg5: 10.91 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 9.06 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 10.34 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 9.70 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 10.54 (σ = 1.01)
best avg100: 10.52 (σ = 1.02)

current avg1000: 10.90 (σ = 1.09)
best avg1000: 10.90 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 11.04 (σ = 1.15)
session mean: 11.12


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my WitTwo 2x2. First ever solve 11.69. Before this, I had only done a 2x2 a few times on someone else's cube with what I knew from 3x3. After about 10 min of practice... PB right now stands at 4.97.

Also got SS 4x4 v3. Never before touched a 4x4 before. First solve was 9:11.71 (DNF) unfortunately because I didn't know enough about parity but solved it a minute after I stopped the timer. That was first solve ever! I really had no idea what I was doing though.

Edit: 4x4 second solve ever 7:27.96


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

Finished learning my first set of algs for EG-1. I spent this week learning pi and this weekend I'm gonna try to learn H.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a session filled with awesomeness today!
Mean: 21.02
Standard deviation: 2.27
Best Time: 17.44
Worst Time: 25.18

Best average of 5: 19.45
1-5 - 17.80 (17.44) 18.52 22.04 (22.91)

Best average of 12: 20.22
1-12 - 17.80 (17.44) 18.52 22.04 (22.91) 21.93 19.70 20.78 18.16 20.34 21.66 21.24

1. 17.80 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 D R B' R' L2 D2 U' F2
2. 17.44 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L B' F' L U' F' L' U F2 R'
3. 18.52 L2 B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D U' L' B' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L
4. 22.04 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R U L D2 R F R' L' F R'
5. 22.91 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R L' D' R2 B F' D B R F U
6. 21.93 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L' B' R2 U L' F2 R2 U' L' D2
7. 19.70 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F' R' B' F2 U' F2 R D U2 R U
8. 20.78 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R B' D B U F' R' B2 U2 F L'
9. 18.16 R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D B' U' L U2 R2 U' R2 B' R2 U2
10. 20.34 U B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F2 U R' L' U2 L' D2 U' F L U B' U'
11. 21.66 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D U' F L U2 R L2 D'
12. 21.24 U' R2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R F2 L' B D' R D2 B2 F' R2 U2
13. 18.32 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' B L B U F2 L2 B F2 R B2
14. 23.27 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B' L D2 R L' U' B2 U R2 L'

PB average of 5 and 12
and I've never had so many sub 20s so close to each other! Nearly half of the solves are.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 11, 2012)

number of times: 120/122
best time: 8.994
worst time: 17.676

current avg5: 13.429 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 11.198 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 12.507 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 11.730 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: DNF (σ = 12.56)
best avg100: 12.507 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: DNF (σ = 12.59)
session mean: 12.524

times (reset):
14.186, 14.235, 13.590, 12.597, 15.139, 10.834, 10.530, 12.903, 13.036, 14.035, 11.315, 12.075, 13.540, 11.666, 11.637, 13.411, 12.302, 12.177, 12.332, 12.217, 11.702, 12.528, 17.111, 12.495, 14.061, 15.206, 12.529, 11.138, 12.718, 12.839, 13.470, 17.676, 13.085, 14.721, 10.223, 10.061, 12.115, 14.880, 11.257, 11.702, 8.994, 11.290, 12.845, 14.092, 12.815, 15.183, 10.917, 11.388, 11.279, 12.691, 12.734, 12.650, 11.980, 13.590, 11.805, 9.136, 12.011, 10.765, 12.470, 12.743, 14.632, 10.251, 11.958, 12.241, 10.688, 12.634, 11.542, 15.095, 12.734, 12.240, 12.633, 11.143, 12.104, 14.179, 14.970, 14.440, 11.458, 10.206, 12.231, 11.695, 14.615, 11.782, 12.157, 13.660, 12.095, 12.390, 14.200, 12.137, 11.112, 13.665, 12.798, 13.672, 13.089, 10.768, 12.550, 11.325, DNF(23.750), 12.376, 14.518, 13.766, 13.551, 12.342, 11.679, 12.116, 9.216, 13.400, 11.980, 10.796, 11.125, 12.857, 11.442, 13.551, 13.349, 12.142, 12.099, 11.262, 10.375, 13.925, 10.936, 12.194, DNF(14.376), 14.169


----------



## Julian (Aug 11, 2012)

4.34 and 4.36pyraminx Ao5s practicing at Nats.


----------



## guyi56 (Aug 11, 2012)

sub-20 in 3x3
18.92


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 11, 2012)

3x3, bold is PB:

Generated By csTimer
Number of times: 102/102

Best time: 14.43
Worst time: 34.27

Current mo 3: 23.03 (σ = 5.48)
Best mo 3: 19.26 (σ = 4.38)

Current ao 5: 22.46 (σ = 4.13)
Best ao 5: 20.20 (σ = 1.01)

Current ao 12: 22.33 (σ = 2.44)
*Best ao 12: 21.54* (σ = 1.29)

Current ao 50: 22.78 (σ = 1.80)
Best ao 50: 22.55 (σ = 1.78)

Current ao 100: 22.68 (σ = 1.96)
*Best ao 100: 22.64* (σ = 1.95)

Session average: 22.69 (σ = 1.91)
Session mean: 22.79

Yes! I'm happy with this average, old PB was 24.00 set a few months ago, but I was not expecting a sub-23 : o
The 21.54 is PB average of 12 by 0.02, scrambles were kinda easy but I'll take it.
Also the 14.43 is my second sub-15. NL (so was my PB 12.48 )

Overall, a great session, except for all those sup-25s and a few 30+ 



Spoiler: Times n' Scrambles



Time List:
1. 20.71 F R B' F' U2 D L R' U R' B L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' B' D2 U2 F U2 D F2
2. 26.90 L U2 L2 F' B2 L' B' F R2 U' L2 R F2 B' D2 U' F' D2 B2 F2 U F2 U' D' B2
3. 18.53 F' D L' U' D2 L R2 B' U F R B' R2 U D' F2 B' D' L' D B' R2 B R B2
4. 21.31 R2 F U' D' R2 B D2 L B' U F U2 F D' R' F' D2 F U R U' F2 D2 B F'
5. 19.96 L F R' D F D2 U' B' D2 U R2 U' R' U B F' R' F B' L D2 F2 L B' D2
6. 21.50 B' U2 B F' L D' U' F D' L' U' D' L U2 L' B2 L2 D F2 D2 R B R' B2 L2
7. 19.33 R D2 U' B U' D2 B F' D2 B2 U2 L B' F' R' U' D2 R2 U' L F' R' L' D L2
8. 22.96 L' D L2 F R D B F2 D2 R U L B F D' U' R B2 L D' U2 R2 U' D2 R2
9. 22.38 L F2 U R F' R F2 R' U L D' F U2 L2 B2 D B' F' D B R' D U R' L2
10. 22.80 R D' F2 B2 U L F' R2 D L F2 R2 D B2 U2 D2 L' F B' U2 B2 L U2 D' R
11. 21.28 U D' R2 B R' F R U' D L B' U2 L D' B D2 L' B D F D2 R L' F' U'
12. 23.13 B' D2 B' F U L2 B F2 U' B2 L B F' R2 D2 B2 D L' R2 D2 F B2 R B2 L
13. 23.30 F' U' F L F' R' U2 B L' D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F D L' D2 L' D' B L R
14. 22.81 F' D U2 B2 U D R2 B2 L2 U D' F2 L' F2 D R' B' R' F' D B F2 R B2 L'
15. 22.05 R L U' R' L' U F' B2 L' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 D' F2 D' U F' B' U2 D2 R' F'
16. 21.88 R' L' U' R2 U' F L2 F' L D' B' L' B D2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 L D2 R' B
17. 27.11 R D' R U' R F2 U2 L' R D L F2 D B' L R' F' D F' L2 D F R2 U2 F'
18. 16.40 B D' F R' B' U2 L2 F' B2 D L' D' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 D' L2 B' D' F2 U
19. 21.11 U2 L B F' U' D2 L' B2 L' F U L R' F' B' U D2 L' F' U F2 R' L2 D2 L2
20. 28.86 B U B' R L2 B' U2 R2 D L2 R' D' F' R' B2 U2 D F' D' B' U2 F B D B2
21. 22.09 D2 F2 D B2 R' B' D2 U' R F' U2 D2 B' R' L2 F2 L' F' U2 R F2 D2 F2 L F
22. 23.44 F2 R' L' U B D L U L' D2 B2 U B2 U L2 R B R F2 D2 R' D' U2 B2 D2
23. 22.30 L' D2 F' D' L' D L2 D2 R B F' R' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' U' R' B' U2 R B L2
24. 23.27 L F' B U2 L' B' D L2 B2 F2 L' U' D' B' U2 B2 U L' R D F2 L2 D F D2
25. 20.38 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 D' R2 F' U2 D' F2 B' L2 R' U2 B' U L' D2 U' R' F D B' R2
26. 14.43 R' U' F D' B' D2 L D' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' U' B F R2 B2 U R F' L2 B2 U'
27. 22.97 F B' R2 F' B' D' L2 R U L' B' D U' B' R B2 D L2 D L' U' B' L' B L2
28. 27.40 F D2 R D2 B2 U F2 L U' B R2 D' B2 R U L' B2 R U2 L2 B R' U D' L'
29. 22.71 U D R F' U' B U D B2 R' L2 D' L F2 B2 R2 L' B D2 F L' U D2 B R'
30. 22.72 R L2 U D B' L2 B2 R F2 L2 D R2 B' F U R U R2 F2 L' B R' F D2 B
31. 24.81 B F' U2 D L B2 U2 B' F2 U2 B2 L' D L2 F L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D' R2 F' D2 F2
32. 23.97+ U F2 R' U D2 B2 L2 R2 B L D R2 B' L' D U R2 L U F2 B2 L R2 F2 L2
33. 20.97 R' L' B D2 L' D L2 B2 L' B L2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 U' F' B2 U' B2 D2 F D U'
34. 21.59 R L' D F2 U' D' B F' R' L B D U' L' B' R' L2 F2 B2 R' L' D2 U' L' B2
35. 20.65 D2 U2 B2 R D' L' R B D' F B2 D2 F R' U F' L2 R' D R2 L F L2 R2 F'
36. 21.31 B' F2 U R' L B' D' U2 B L U F U D' R2 D' F2 L' F2 U2 F2 L F' R' L
37. 20.34 B' U' B2 F L' D2 U L' D R' F B2 U2 F U' D2 R' L D' F' L B' D2 U2 R2
38. 22.11 U R F D R2 B' L D2 F2 D U R L B2 U' D' L R2 D2 F' L' U L2 B' U2
39. 23.90 L' F' L' U F D B2 R' L' B2 L B' D U2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U D2 F'
40. 26.94 D2 F D L D L' B' U2 R' F U' R B' L2 U' L D F D2 U' F R' U2 R F'
41. 22.21 B' U' R B' U D2 B' L' R B D2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 R' B2 L2 B F' U2 L B2 F'
42. 23.63 D' U' F L' F2 D' R F2 L' R F2 R' F B D' B2 F' D2 U' B2 L D2 U' L2 R
43. 24.43 F2 R D B2 U2 R L2 B' L2 F' U2 F' D' F' L' B F L R' U' F2 B' U L2 U
44. 25.71 D' U F' D' R2 F' L' R2 B' D' U R' U' B2 L F2 B' R2 F L2 B U2 F U' L2
45. 30.02 U2 D' B R U2 B R' D2 L U2 D2 R U2 B2 R U2 B L' D2 U2 F2 R' L D2 B
46. 22.11 B F2 D L2 D' R L' F' U R D B2 U F B' R2 D B' L' F L' D R2 U' R
47. 34.27 R2 B' F' D' R D2 L2 R' F' L2 D L' R D U R D B' R2 B2 U2 F' U' L U2
48. 18.84 L' U D' R' F R' L' D' R' U' B' L D2 L2 F' U2 D' R F' L U D' R' D2 R2
49. 26.40 R' U' L' B2 U' D L' D2 F' D2 U2 L' U2 L' U' L R' B2 F R' B2 F' D' R' D
50. 22.16 F L2 F' U D' F L U F2 L F' D' L2 B D R F U L R' F2 R B D' U'
51. 20.65 D R' D B R F B' U' R D2 R' B2 L D' F' L U' L2 U' B2 U2 D B' L2 U'
52. 19.63 B2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 F' U B2 D2 B D2 B F D2 F2 D B2 D2 F L R2 B U R
53. 20.28 F D2 U2 F U2 R' U L2 F' U' F B' L B R' D2 R D' L' D' U' R2 L D' L
54. 30.36 L2 R F B2 U F2 U2 R' L U D R2 F' R' L' U D' F D U' R2 B L' B U'
55. 23.40 U2 B' U' B R2 D2 F' R' D B' L B' L2 U' F2 D U F2 D B2 D' U F B' R2
56. 20.86 D F2 U' D B' U' B2 L R2 D' B2 R D U' L' B D U' L U F B2 L2 U2 L'
57. 21.40 D R' U F' U2 D2 R' U2 R' L F2 D2 L R' D2 B' U' R D U F2 B' U' F' D2
58. 22.36 U L' U2 D L U2 R F' B R F U' R' L' U' L' F D2 F' R2 B2 F2 D B U'
59. 23.22 D2 U2 B L F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R' D U2 F U' L2 R' U F B L' U' F U' R U'
60. 25.13 L U D2 F U2 L F2 U' R F2 R' F' U' F2 D' F2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 L U' L'
61. 23.61 R2 U2 B2 U' D2 L2 B U B' R D' L2 D' L' F' U' L U' F' L2 U B2 D2 R L
62. 24.11+ B2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' D B F' D L B' U' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 L U L U' B U2
63. 24.03 R B' F2 D B R' L' D2 R' B F2 D' F B2 D' U B' U2 L F2 D2 F' U' L' D'
64. 21.36 F2 U' L' D' U F2 D' U2 R D2 L2 F2 B2 U' B D2 U' B' D' F2 B2 U D' R L
65. 22.52 R2 B D2 F U2 R L2 U' L2 F2 D B' F2 L D R' F L' R B D' U2 L B' L'
66. 22.09 L B F' U F' L' F R B D B D L' B2 D U R L U' F R2 D L U2 L'
67. 22.21 D U' R2 L B' F' D2 L B U' F B2 L' U2 R' D' R' F' U L2 U B2 R' U2 F
68. 25.15 B' F2 R2 D' F L' B2 R2 D' B L' F L' F R L2 D R U2 R' D R F' L2 R2
69. 26.69 F R' U2 D L D' B2 U B2 R L B' U' R U B2 L2 D' L' U2 L D' F2 U2 R'
70. 20.83 B' R2 D' U F D' F' L R B' R2 B2 R L' F' D U2 L2 F' L' U L F' L' F2
71. 23.50 U' B' L' B' L' D' L2 B2 L U L F R2 L2 B F2 R2 F' U B F R' D' U' L2
72. 19.44 U2 B' D B' L R B' F2 L B' F' D R D L F D' F B' L' B2 D B2 R D2
73. 21.52 F2 L2 F L' D2 F2 B D B2 U2 R' B' R2 L' B2 R' L' U F U R2 B2 F D2 F'
74. 24.36 R' U2 F L F' R' D R' U2 L' B2 D' R U D F' D2 L D' B L F2 D' B U'
75. 20.59 B2 R U F L' R B2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D R B2 U R L2 B' U' F' U B2 U' L'
76. 20.05 L' U2 F2 L D' U' B U B2 R' B D U' L F' D L B' L' R D' U2 L' R2 F2
77. 26.69 R' D2 B2 D F L2 D L' B F' U' R U' L U2 F2 U2 D B2 L' B2 U B2 F2 D'
78. 22.18 U2 L' D F' D' U' B2 L' B2 D' R B2 D' U' R2 U' D2 L' D2 F R2 U' B2 L' U
79. 22.81 B D' B U D L' B F R U' D2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 D' B R D' U2 F' D2 R2 U
80. 23.22 R' F' B' R' D L' R2 F2 D L' F D2 B2 U R2 L' D U' F2 R' B' F2 L2 F D'
81. 24.86 R F' R U2 D2 R F' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D B' D' L U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 L F' D2
82. 22.21 B' F D' F2 L R B' R L B F' U L D' L' R' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L F L B
83. 24.02 U L' R' U2 B D2 R B2 L' F' R U' D2 B D2 U R F' R U R2 B D U R'
84. 23.11 F B U2 B' F2 L' U D2 L' R' D2 R2 L F U L2 F2 D2 U B' L' D2 U R2 F'
85. 20.83 R2 L D' R2 U D' B' F R' U R' F2 U' B' R F' B R2 B2 L' D' R2 B2 D B2
86. 20.86 R2 F' U L' U2 F D2 R U L' D F U' F D F2 L' R F B D2 L D R2 F2
87. 20.66 D' L B2 R2 L D' U L' B' R' D U2 F D2 F D' R' F2 L U2 B' D' R F B2
88. 24.93 B' U2 L' R' D L' R2 U' B2 U2 B' R' B2 L' U' B2 L2 F2 B L2 D F2 U2 R' L
89. 21.00 B2 F' U D L F' R B' D' U2 F B2 L' F2 D' B2 U2 L R2 B2 D R' B' R' U'
90. 26.69 D R' U' R F' B L' U2 L F B2 D U F U2 R2 U2 B R L2 F' D' R' F2 L
91. 21.03 F U R' U2 L2 U2 R' B D' F U2 L' F' U2 R2 U2 B' R B' R B' L F2 D2 L'
92. 20.63 R U B2 D2 L' F2 U' R U2 B2 R' U2 D L' D' F D' U2 R B' F2 L' R B' L
93. 20.30 R2 U2 L' B' L B2 F U R2 U D' B2 U' D2 L D2 F2 U2 R F' B R F2 R2 L2
94. 23.33 B' F2 D2 R L2 B' F2 R' B' D' B2 U2 R L' D U F' B2 R2 F L B' F L U2
95. 25.02 L2 U' L U2 R2 B D2 L D' B U' B L D U B' U' D2 F B2 L B2 F' D2 R
96. 23.80 R' B2 R' D' F D' B' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D B L' B R B' D B D2 L' F' L' R'
97. 21.84 R' U' L2 D2 R2 D B D B2 D2 B D L R2 B2 R2 L U F B2 D2 B' R' U' L
98. 17.88 B L' D B2 L2 F2 L2 R U F D' B2 F2 U F' R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R B L R2 F
99. 25.88 F R B L' D' L R2 F2 U D' F' B U' F2 B' R' F D' R' U' D' B' F' L R'
100. 17.27 R2 L' F2 U' D2 B' R' B2 D2 B' D2 B2 D B U R' L' B2 F R D2 U L2 B' L2
101. 23.63 R2 L' D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D R' F' U2 R' L2 F' R2 D2 U' F U F' B2 D2 U2
102. 28.19 B2 L2 R' F' L' R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 D' F' L' U' R2 F' D F' D' F L' U' L


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 11, 2012)

Spoiler



1300	Aug 10, 2012 6:17:28 PM	00:11.90 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 D' B2 D2 F' U' L' B' R F2 U' R L2 D
1299	Aug 10, 2012 6:16:03 PM	00:13.72 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 U L' U' F' U' L2 B R2 L D F'
1298	Aug 10, 2012 6:14:59 PM	00:14.30 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D B' U2 F L2 D' B2 R' D R2 D2
1297	Aug 10, 2012 6:11:21 PM	00:14.48 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U R D L D U' B' D2 L D' F L'
1296	Aug 10, 2012 6:10:57 PM	00:13.89 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' U B' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D U
1295	Aug 10, 2012 6:09:03 PM	00:12.88 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 R B D U L' F'
1294	Aug 10, 2012 6:07:00 PM	00:11.75 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D U' F2 U' R2 F U' F U2 R2 L U R2 B'
1293	Aug 10, 2012 6:06:23 PM	00:13.90 U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 B F U' F2 R' B' U' L' B2 D'
1292	Aug 10, 2012 6:04:11 PM	00:13.16 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' L D2 U B U' F D' R B U' R
1291	Aug 10, 2012 6:03:10 PM	00:14.87 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 F' R D2 R2 U L' D2 R2 B2 D U'
1290	Aug 10, 2012 6:02:13 PM	00:12.55 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U R B' U R2 L' D' L2 F L2 B2 U2
1289	Aug 10, 2012 6:01:44 PM	00:15.16 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D F' D F2 R2 L' B F' R' D L2 D2
1288	Aug 10, 2012 6:01:14 PM	00:15.43 U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L D B' D2 R2 L F2 U B' F D'
1287	Aug 10, 2012 5:01:48 PM	00:13.56 F2 U2 F2 D' U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 L' F' L2 B R' U' L' U2 F L2 D
1286	Aug 10, 2012 5:00:55 PM	00:16.46 D U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R U' F' U B R D R D2 F D2
1285	Aug 10, 2012 4:59:13 PM	00:13.63 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' F' U L B' F2 L' U' L' D B
1284	Aug 10, 2012 4:58:18 PM	00:14.61 D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' B2 R B' U F' L2 D B L
1283	Aug 10, 2012 4:46:42 PM	00:13.13 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U' L B' U' L' D R' B' D' R2 D2 L
1282	Aug 10, 2012 4:45:05 PM	00:14.11 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D R2 U' R B' R2 L U' B2 F2 L U2 R' D
1281	Aug 10, 2012 4:42:40 PM	00:14.22 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' F D L F2 R' L' D' L' F' U2
1280	Aug 10, 2012 4:39:06 PM	00:11.95 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B D F2 U L2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' U'
1279	Aug 10, 2012 4:32:24 PM	00:13.48 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 L B' U2 L2 D2 U R' L2 D L' U2
1278	Aug 10, 2012 4:31:57 PM	00:13.52 B2 F2 D L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U B' R' L B' F U L2 U F D2
1277	Aug 10, 2012 4:26:21 PM	00:14.67 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R' D L' F' R B U' R F' D'
1276	Aug 10, 2012 4:25:55 PM	00:13.69 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F U2 R U' F D2 U' F' U' L'
1275	Aug 10, 2012 4:24:19 PM	00:11.70 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R D2 F L' D2 R' F' D2 R D'
1274	Aug 10, 2012 4:23:47 PM	00:11.87 U R2 B2 U R2 U F2 U R2 L2 D2 L' F' L2 U2 F' D U' B' U B2 L'
1273	Aug 10, 2012 4:23:22 PM	00:13.55 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D R' B' U B' D2 B' F2 D' R' L2 U'
1272	Aug 10, 2012 4:19:57 PM	00:13.64 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D L D' R2 F' U' B2 L B R' F D'
1271	Aug 10, 2012 3:58:17 PM	00:12.75 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B L F D' L2 F2 L2 U' L' D2 L
1270	Aug 10, 2012 3:51:12 PM	00:12.77 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U B' L U' R D' B' L' F' D R2
1269	Aug 10, 2012 3:50:48 PM	00:12.74 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U F D U F' L2 B2 L' F R D
1268	Aug 10, 2012 3:49:02 PM	00:13.75 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 B' U B2 F L' D2 F R' B2 F' U2
1267	Aug 10, 2012 3:47:52 PM	00:11.67 U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' B' D2 L D' R F L2 B' D' F L
1266	Aug 10, 2012 3:44:39 PM	00:13.11 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R F U F R2 F U F2 L' U'
1265	Aug 10, 2012 3:44:01 PM	00:14.68 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U B2 F2 R B D L2 B D2 B2 L B' D' U
1264	Aug 10, 2012 3:39:26 PM	00:12.61 D' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' F L U' B2 U2 B F U' F D'
1263	Aug 10, 2012 3:37:33 PM	00:11.94 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U B2 D2 U F D' B F' R F' R2 D' B' F' U'
1262	Aug 10, 2012 3:36:32 PM	00:12.70 D2 L2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 U L B2 R' B' F' R' D R' L' B U2
1261	Aug 10, 2012 3:35:38 PM	00:13.26 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' B U2 F R' L2 D' F' R' D2 R2 U'
1260	Aug 10, 2012 3:35:12 PM	00:14.05 B2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U R' D' U' F' L2 B2 U' B D
1259	Aug 10, 2012 3:34:51 PM	00:11.43 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D' L' F' R U' R F D2 U F
1258	Aug 10, 2012 3:31:49 PM	00:12.42 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 U' L B F' U B2 R' B U R
1257	Aug 10, 2012 3:31:18 PM	00:14.52 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L' D U2 B D2 B2 D' L' U B'
1256	Aug 10, 2012 3:30:04 PM	00:14.05 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' U B2 U F2 U2 B R2 D' U' F D' B R' D2 F D'
1255	Aug 10, 2012 3:29:01 PM	00:13.41 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B' U' F' R' B' D L2 B U' B U'
1254	Aug 10, 2012 3:28:32 PM	00:12.90 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' U2 L D' B L2 F2 U' R' U R' L U'
1253	Aug 10, 2012 3:28:08 PM	00:12.81 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D2 B' D F' R B2 F2 L D R2 L'
1252	Aug 10, 2012 3:27:15 PM	00:11.42 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D L' B R2 D2 F R' U' B U2 L2 D
1251	Aug 10, 2012 3:26:48 PM	00:13.12 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D F2 L2 B U B2 D' B2 R U L B' R2 U'
1250	Aug 10, 2012 3:26:16 PM	00:14.69 D U2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 L U' R D' B R2 L2 U R2 L2
1249	Aug 10, 2012 3:25:19 PM	00:12.06 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 F D F D' L U B R U'
1248	Aug 10, 2012 3:24:50 PM	00:13.32 L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R B' D F R' F2 L D R D U2
1247	Aug 10, 2012 3:24:19 PM	00:13.72 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' F R' L' U F' R' U2 B2 R' L2 U
1246	Aug 10, 2012 3:23:48 PM	00:14.06 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 D R2 U R2 D2 F' D U2 R2 B' D R' D L B' U
1245	Aug 10, 2012 3:23:20 PM	00:13.33 L2 U' B2 D U F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' U2 R B' R' U' B' D U R2 U
1244	Aug 10, 2012 3:21:53 PM	00:12.35 D L2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L' F U' L F2 D2 B2 L' F'
1243	Aug 10, 2012 3:20:24 PM	00:14.14 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L U' B2 L D2 L F R'
1242	Aug 10, 2012 3:17:31 PM	00:11.84 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D R2 F U' B2 U2 R B' F L' F R2 U
1241	Aug 10, 2012 3:16:19 PM	00:13.68 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D U L2 F2 U L' B U2 F U L' D F R B2 U2
1240	Aug 10, 2012 3:15:11 PM	00:09.82 B2 U B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' R' L' D U' B L' D2 U' B2 R2
1239	Aug 10, 2012 2:42:20 PM	00:11.30 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U R U' L D' F R' B' F R2 U L'
1238	Aug 10, 2012 2:41:56 PM	00:11.33 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B' D' B2 F R' U2 R D' F2 D2 U2
1237	Aug 10, 2012 2:41:26 PM	00:09.98 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B R' B' L B' D2 B' U2 B' L'
1236	Aug 10, 2012 2:38:14 PM	00:12.76 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U F D L' F2 L D' L D2 U R' U'
1235	Aug 10, 2012 2:37:48 PM	00:14.21 R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' U B' R' F' U2 R B' L2 F2 U'
1234	Aug 10, 2012 2:33:53 PM	00:11.88 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 F' R B' L2 U' F' D2 L U2 R2 D
1233	Aug 10, 2012 2:31:54 PM	00:13.78 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L F' U R B' R' U2 L' B L2
1232	Aug 10, 2012 2:31:32 PM	00:11.93 B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F' U F2 L' B D' R' F D L
1231	Aug 10, 2012 2:31:11 PM	00:10.80 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 F' D L2 B R F' U2 R2 D' R2
1230	Aug 10, 2012 2:30:30 PM	00:13.02 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R U' R' B2 D U' B' L2 D' R2
1229	Aug 10, 2012 2:29:42 PM	00:11.47 U L2 D' L2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 U L' U R L2 F U R U2 R' L2 D'
1228	Aug 10, 2012 2:28:04 PM	00:13.77 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U R U' L B2 F' R B' D U R' L2
1227	Aug 10, 2012 2:27:40 PM	00:13.92 U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R D F2 D B' U2 R' D' L2 D2
1226	Aug 10, 2012 2:27:10 PM	00:12.00 D' B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U B R2 L F U2 R L D' U'
1225	Aug 10, 2012 2:26:40 PM	00:13.80 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F' L2 B2 D2 U' L D F' R' B' U'
1224	Aug 10, 2012 2:26:15 PM	00:12.83 D2 B2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F' D2 B' R2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' F
1223	Aug 10, 2012 2:25:08 PM	00:13.85 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U R' B' F L' B2 F' U R2 B2 R' D2w


 Got a bunch of Pb's 
Avg5- 10.87
Avg12- 11.83
Session average was 13.12
Got 2 sub 10s


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 11, 2012)

lol 2H COL solves 51-100
*pb = 14.85*
avg5 = 19.62
avg12 = 20.25
avg50 = 20.81

EDIT:
solves 101-200
*avg5 = 17.80
avg12 = 18.57
avg50 = 19.20
avg100 = 19.82*


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 11, 2012)

7.12 on the 50
U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' F D' U' L' B' L2 F D' B L'

x'yU2RB'R'U2x
M'U'MU2'rUr'UM'U'r'
U5RU2R'U2R'FRF'
U2M'U'M'
UM2U'M2U'

im dead serious about that U5


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sub-30!
26.513 seconds! After one month of cubing.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 7.12 on the 50
> U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' F D' U' L' B' L2 F D' B L'
> 
> x'yU2RB'R'U2x
> ...



Imma count this as my PB...
L2 R' F2 B2 R D F2 U R2 D' U2 B R' U2 B R2 L F' R2 L2 B' L R2 B D'

9.63 Also using NonMatching blocks(which im bad at).


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 12, 2012)

Day 4 of 10,000 cube Marathon

number of times: 1789/1789
best time: 7.23
worst time: 24.87

current avg5: 12.07 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 9.06 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 10.92 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 9.70 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 11.08 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 10.42 (σ = 1.06)

current avg1000: 10.81 (σ = 1.08)
best avg1000: 10.76 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 10.98 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 11.06


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2012)

yay I'm improving at roux

15.57 average of 12, 13.91 average of 5.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 12, 2012)

(15.39), 17.22, (26.65), 22.61, 16.44, 17.49, 16.47, 16.20, 18.27, 16.43, 17.93, 20.86=*17.99*

Seeing some improvement since Nats, especially in my look ahead. Not PB, but I haven't seen improvement in months. So this is great!

EDIT: Just beat this with a 17.82. C'mon PB.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 12, 2012)

U2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 R' U'

z' x' R U' R' U R U' R' U (8)
R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U2 (12/20)

Done in 1.77 

20/1.77 = *11.30* tps  New tps PB for a full solve of anything.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 12, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> U2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 R' U'
> 
> z' x' R U' R' U R U' R' U (8)
> R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U2 (12/20)
> ...



Dat solution...


----------



## Alvin Tan (Aug 12, 2012)

First sub 20 ao12 !!


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 12, 2012)

2H COL solves 201-300:

best = 14.98
*avg5 = 16.66
avg12 = 18.36
avg50 = 19.10
avg100 = 19.47*

2H COL solves 301-400:

*best = 13.68
avg5 = 16.17
avg12 = 17.07
avg50 = 17.62
avg100 = 18.22*

i want sub 15 avg100 by friday


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 12, 2012)

Roux
(12.97), (24.18), 14.73, 15.22, 15.32 = 15.09
(14.73), 15.22, 15.32, 19.42, (19.88), 16.27, 16.90, 16.24, 17.89, 15.50, 16.62, 16.47 = 16.59

Trying to get fast with fridrich has become boring. I think I might take a break from serious cubing for a while. Screw my goals
I'm not switching though.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 12, 2012)

YESSS!!!
first sub-20 ao100

both ao5 and ao12 are also PBs

And yesterday got a PB single of 11.04. Lost the scramble for that already but LL was fRURUf and u-perm. very easy pairs and good look-ahead was the thing 
So PB EVERYTHING!! 


number of times: 99/100
best time: 14.41
worst time: 29.05

current avg5: 16.65 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 16.65 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 18.68 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 18.52 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 19.93 (σ = 2.11)
best avg100: 19.93 (σ = 2.11)

session avg: 19.93 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 20.06


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 12, 2012)

Alvin Tan said:


> First sub 20 ao12 !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image



Is that... Ubuntu?
So glad I'm not the only person who uses it


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 12, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Is that... Ubuntu?
> So glad I'm not the only person who uses it



That shouldn't be a shocker... it _is_ one of the most popular gnu/linux distributions.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 12, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> That shouldn't be a shocker... it _is_ one of the most popular gnu/linux distributions.



I wasn't referring to _ubuntu_ so much as I was referring to the fact that it's _not_ windows or mac. I can't identify the different Linux distros, but I'm used to typing ubuntu, if that makes sense.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2012)

You're probably fine with it here, but to someone who's serious about Linux, it would sound as silly as someone thinking all speedcubes are Guhongs


----------



## porkynator (Aug 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You're probably fine with it here, but to someone who's serious about Linux, it would sound as silly as someone thinking all speedcubes are Guhongs


I'd consider myself serious about Linux and yes, that's quite how it sounds like... but that doesn't matter at all, I'm happy that Linux is becoming more common, and that you don't even need to know the difference between distros to use it  I hope people will soon forget the whole "Linux is difficult" thing.
P.S.: I use Slackware as my main distro, Archlinux on my netbook.

Accomplishment: first sub20 solve with LBL method. Yeah that's not that great. I just wanted to reply to the Linux topic. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2012)

12.69, 12.24, 12.28, 12.30, (12.99), 12.25, 12.71, 12.32, (12.08), 12.75, 12.42, 12.44 = 12.44 = consistency ftw.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 13, 2012)

qcube 15.217 13.183 *11.020 (10.329) 10.348 12.655 10.997 11.245 *15.415 11.844 (19.455) 13.433 => 12.536
bolded is 10.788 avg5


----------



## timeless (Aug 13, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



almost beat my oh pb
4. 20.62 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L F' R' D F D' F' U' L' B anti sune lightning oll, pll skip


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't done a 3x3x3 avg100 in a while...

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.37
worst time: 14.59
best avg5: 10.15 (σ = 0.36)
best avg12: 10.92 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 11.72 (σ = 1.00)




Spoiler: individual times



11.37, 12.36, 9.84, 11.28, 10.88, 13.00, 9.99, (14.46), 9.74, 9.79, 11.36, 10.15, 10.51, 12.85, 13.78, 11.24, 12.10, 11.98, 12.13, 12.18, 11.23, 11.95, 10.22, 10.90, 12.51, 11.63, 12.84, 13.59, 10.55, 11.84, 11.30, (13.90), 12.06, 13.18, (7.37), (9.29), 10.12, 13.18, 11.73, 12.57, 13.06, 10.79, (9.64), 10.57, 12.36, 12.49, 11.21, (14.32), 11.08, 11.53, 9.97, 10.94, 10.74, 11.98, 12.23, 11.03, 11.84, 12.72, (14.59), 12.39, 12.22, 12.66, 11.13, 12.99, 12.29, 11.36, 11.56, (9.56), 12.78, 11.78, 12.37, 9.78, 12.99, 13.42, 12.20, 12.53, 11.20, 11.72, (8.28), (13.78), 12.59, 13.40, 11.34, 10.21, 12.63, 13.24, 11.18, 11.69, 10.97, 11.85, 11.80, 12.64, 11.35, 10.69, 10.97, 11.17, 10.31, 12.78, 11.30, 12.70





Spoiler: scrambles



1. 11.37 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 U2 B R' U B D' B2 R' B R' F' 
2. 12.36 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' D' F L R2 B F' L B R' B 
3. 9.84 R2 D R B2 R' F U2 B D2 L U B2 U F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 
4. 11.28 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L' B2 F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' B' 
5. 10.88 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L' F2 U F D2 L2 F2 D L2 
6. 13.00 D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' L' D L B2 F D2 B R U2 
7. 9.99 F U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F L B F U' F2 D' F2 L' F' 
8. (14.46) U' R' B R D2 F' R' B D L' U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 
9. 9.74 U2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L D2 U2 L D' F2 L F' 
10. 9.79 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B' L' D U R' F2 L' B' D2 
11. 11.36 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F D2 B R2 B R B' R' B' F' L F' D' R2 B2 
12. 10.15 B' D2 B' U2 B L2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L B2 D B L F D2 F2 D F 
13. 10.51 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 D L2 U' L2 B R B2 F2 R D' R D' R' B U' 
14. 12.85 U' R2 U R2 B2 R B D' F' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D' L2 
15. 13.78 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B D' L' F' D2 U B D' L F' 
16. 11.24 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U R' U2 F D' R B D' R' D' U' 
17. 12.10 L F2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' U' B' F' L D2 U2 B L' F2 U2 
18. 11.98 U L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U B D' R B2 L2 R D B L D' 
19. 12.13 D2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R D' F2 U2 B' D' F' D2 U2 F2 
20. 12.18 U2 R' D F2 B2 L2 D B' U L2 U2 F2 B2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' U2 
21. 11.23 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 U L2 R F' D B' F' D U2 B2 L2 B' 
22. 11.95 L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 U B' L B2 D L F R' B 
23. 10.22 L2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F R2 U2 R D2 L U R2 B F' L2 U' F' 
24. 10.90 L U2 L' F R F' U F' U2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 
25. 12.51 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 F' R2 D' F U R' B2 D' R D' L R2 
26. 11.63 L' B U L F2 L2 D' L' F' D2 L B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 R' 
27. 12.84 D2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 B' D2 U B2 U2 R F D B 
28. 13.59 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D U2 B2 F' L' B R2 B2 F' U2 R' D L' U 
29. 10.55 U R2 L2 D F L U' R' L F L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U D' B2 U' L2 
30. 11.84 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D B' D' F' R2 B' L' R2 B R2 D 
31. 11.30 L' D2 B U L' D' R F L2 F U2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U D B2 L2 
32. (13.90) B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' B2 L B F' L' D B 
33. 12.06 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 F' L' U L2 R D' R2 F' U L D' 
34. 13.18 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 L' R' B' D' F2 L D' B2 L F2 
35. (7.37) R' D2 B' R' F2 U' R L D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 
36. (9.29) B2 R B' L U2 B2 U' B R2 D B2 R2 U' D' L2 D R2 B2 U 
37. 10.12 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R F2 L U2 B' F U' R' D F' 
38. 13.18 F' R2 F' R' L2 D L U' F D B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 
39. 11.73 D' B L' F U' B2 D F B U' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 
40. 12.57 L2 B D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B' R F2 R B' U L F' 
41. 13.06 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L U R' F U2 L U L2 U' B R' 
42. 10.79 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R B2 U2 R D' F U' B U L D B2 F' L' 
43. (9.64) R' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R U' R' D L F R2 D' B' L2 F' 
44. 10.57 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D' U' F D' B F2 L D L2 D2 U2 L' 
45. 12.36 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D' R2 B L D' F U2 R' B' D2 B2 U2 
46. 12.49 B2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 R' B2 L U2 B' R' F' R2 D2 R U L B 
47. 11.21 B2 L' F' D2 F D B' D B2 U R2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 
48. (14.32) L F B2 L2 B R' D L2 U R' L' U2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 L U2 L' 
49. 11.08 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 F' L U B' L2 U2 R2 F U B2 
50. 11.53 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F' L2 R' F' U2 F' U' B F' R' 
51. 9.97 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D' F R' U R2 F' U R D2 L U' F 
52. 10.94 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L B2 D' L2 F D F' U2 F R' 
53. 10.74 B2 D2 R U2 R D2 F2 L2 R D2 R2 F D U R2 D' F' L' D L' B2 
54. 11.98 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F U' L2 B' L B2 R D' U' B2 
55. 12.23 L2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 L2 R U R B' D2 L2 D' L' U2 
56. 11.03 L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F' U2 B' D U' R B' U2 L' U B2 F U2 
57. 11.84 L R D2 R U2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 B L' U L D F R' B' U R' 
58. 12.72 U R2 U2 D R L U B' L' F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 
59. (14.59) R2 L' U F B' D2 L B2 U R' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 
60. 12.39 U B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 U F L R D2 B D2 U L' D2 F 
61. 12.22 F U2 R' U L U2 D' F2 R B' R' D' L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 
62. 12.66 R2 B U' D2 L' U' L' U' R L2 U2 B' U2 F B L2 B' U2 L2 
63. 11.13 L2 B' L' U F' U D' B D B2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 
64. 12.99 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' L' B2 D' L' B' L' U L D R 
65. 12.29 U2 F L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 L' R F' U L2 D' L' R' D' U2 
66. 11.36 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D U' L2 B2 U2 L' B' D2 R' F U R D' R2 B 
67. 11.56 F' U D' B R' B R2 F L F2 R2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 
68. (9.56) R2 F L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' D B2 D2 L' B' R F' U F' U' 
69. 12.78 F D' F2 R2 D' F R' F' L D2 L' D2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L 
70. 11.78 B2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 R2 B2 R' F' D B' D U B2 F' L2 U' 
71. 12.37 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 D' U' F' L2 B' U B' L R B F U2 
72. 9.78 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U L D L' U' B' U2 F D U' F 
73. 12.99 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' F D2 R2 F' L' U F2 D' B F2 U R' D2 U' 
74. 13.42 U2 F R2 U2 D B' D R' B2 U' L D2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' L B2 U2 F2 
75. 12.20 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 B U2 F' L D U R' F R' D2 L R2 B R 
76. 12.53 R' F2 L B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R' B2 D F' D2 U F L D' B' U2 B' 
77. 11.20 D R2 F B L2 D R2 D' F' D' R2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 
78. 11.72 F L2 R2 B F L2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 L' R' F' U2 F' D' F2 U2 
79. (8.28) F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U L F2 D' B D2 U L U' B U2 
80. (13.78) D' B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D U L2 B' L' D R F R U2 L' U R 
81. 12.59 R2 D' R' B L F U R' D F2 L' F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 D F2 
82. 13.40 U2 L2 F B R U R B2 U R2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 
83. 11.34 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 B L2 B' U L' F D' U2 B U L' D' R2 
84. 10.21 U2 B' D B2 L' B' U' F2 R' F D2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 
85. 12.63 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U B D2 L D R' B F D B D2 
86. 13.24 R' F L' U' R' B' D2 F L' F' U' B2 D F2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U 
87. 11.18  B' R' F U' D F' U' D2 R L F2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 
88. 11.69 L' U2 L U2 R B2 L' F2 R' B2 L U F R F2 R' F2 L2 B' R 
89. 10.97 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R L2 D' R2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 D2 F L2 B D2 
90. 11.85 D U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' U F2 R' F U2 R D' R2 D2 
91. 11.80 R F2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 F L2 U' L2 R F2 U L D L' 
92. 12.64 B2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 U' F L' U F2 L' B' D2 L R2 
93. 11.35 U2 F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R' D2 F2 U' B R B2 R2 D L' D B U' 
94. 10.69 R D' F R' L2 F2 D2 R' D F B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 
95. 10.97 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 D' R B' F D' R' B2 U' 
96. 11.17 B2 R' U2 L U2 B2 L2 R' B2 U2 R' D R' F D' U L' B' R' B' D' 
97. 10.31 B2 L2 F R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 D U R F' D' F2 L' U2 B' F' 
98. 12.78 L2 D B2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 U' L' D2 B D2 F2 U' R2 B U2 
99. 11.30 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R F2 U' F U B' D' R F2 L2 
100. 12.70 B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B D B F' L F D' F R F2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 13, 2012)

D2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 U' L' D' R2 F L2 D2 R' D U'

U2 L' B U2 L2 R' B' L U' L' (10 htm)
B U' B' R' U' F' U F U' R' U2 R2 (12 htm)
U2 R F U' R' U R U F' R' U R2 (12 htm)

total (34 htm)

FMC pb


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 13, 2012)

16.85 single
23.35 AO5
23.99 AO12
26.08 AO100

OH PBs with pinky. After 4 years I've finally decided to switch.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 13, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 46.630
worst time: 1:19.203

current avg5: 56.578 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 50.279 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 56.453 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 54.236 (σ = 4.22)

session avg: 54.953 (σ = 3.67)
session mean: 55.749

times (reset):
49.264, 1:19.203, 46.630, 51.783, 49.791, 54.396, 57.805, 51.059, 49.883, 59.868, 1:00.641, 57.873, 53.924, 57.571, 51.203, 1:00.075, 54.280, 56.247, 57.663, 55.824 

4x4 ao5 is pb.

EDIT: rawr

times (reset):
54.635, 58.785, 48.086, 58.859, 52.446, 48.660, 47.747, 53.161, 59.166, 51.981, 55.513, 59.486 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 47.747
worst time: 59.486

current avg5: 55.947 (σ = 2.47)
best avg5: 49.731 (σ = 1.93)

current avg12: 54.129 (σ = 3.83)
best avg12: 54.129 (σ = 3.83)

ao5 pb again


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2012)

OH Average of 5: 18.92
1. (16.11) F2 R2 F2 U2 L D' R' F2 U D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 
2. (19.90) F2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 L D F U' B' D B2 R' B2 D' 
3. 19.63 U L2 D L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D U L' U' B2 U F' L2 F2 D B' L 
4. 19.56 B' D2 B U2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L D F' R' F2 R D2 L' U' 
5. 17.58 R D2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 D L R U F' R2 F L R'

First sub-20, and all 5 are 

Part of a 20.43 Ao12.

EDIT: I don't think the fact that all 5 had U-perms really had any effect on the average at all in any way whatsoever.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 13, 2012)

number of times: 1000/1000
*best time: 12.26*
worst time: 21.24

current avg5: 16.95 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 15.06 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 17.04 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 15.65 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 16.84 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 16.74 (σ = 1.08)

current avg1000: 17.18 (σ = 1.04)
*best avg1000: 17.18 (σ = 1.04)
*
session avg: 17.18 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 17.17
Sadly I lost my last Ao1000 after 900 solves. Soß this is the 6th or 7th. 
Only single + Ao1000 pb


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 13, 2012)

At school, we currently have lots of students visiting from a school in China. Today there was a special assembly for them. They did lots of performances, and after a few, the announcer (who was a student at the school in China) said, "enough singing and dancing. It's magic time!" He then announced that the 2 students would be doing 'magic squares.' They had a cube (an A5 btw), and one student solved it in 1:39. The next one solved it in about 39 seconds (they weren't properly timed, just people with their stopwatches.) During the solves, lots of people from my year level were looking at me and asking if I could do it faster, what my best time was etc. Apparently the head of middle school, who was on stage, looked at one of the teachers standing near me or something, because after the solves he said, "I believe we have a student who is pretty handy with Rubik's Cubes," or something like that. So I went up, and although I was shaky, did a 16 second (ish) solve, and heaps of people cheered. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 13, 2012)

my first LL-skip.solve that ended up with a time of over 20 seconds: 21.94. i shouldnt cube when im tired.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 13, 2012)

12.70s solve on 3x3x3 - again no skips.

I used one of those stopwatch timers, so I *could* have had a slightly faster time. Personal best by 0.09s. I unintentionally slotted two extra slots while doing the first (never tried that before). Headlights for OLL, and Y perm for PLL (last layer was around 6.3s...)

Now I've seriously got to improve last layer times -_-.


----------



## kbh (Aug 13, 2012)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 15.75
worst time: 25.31

current avg5: 21.75 (σ = 2.04)
best avg5: 17.61 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 21.31 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 18.29 (σ = 1.13)

current avg25: 19.91 (σ = 2.01)
best avg25: 19.91 (σ = 2.01)

21.31, 19.12, 25.31, 18.04, 17.08, 19.44, 16.44, 18.63, 17.76, 15.75, 20.04, 17.44, 18.93, 19.10, 22.88, 20.11, 19.93, 20.25, 22.37, 23.34, 22.71, 23.24, 23.14, 19.41, 17.11


First average in about 2 months, so I'm happy that it is at least sub 20


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 13, 2012)

0.057s computer simulator for 2x3x3.

4 moves...


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 13, 2012)

1:11.00, 1:02.13, 1:01.41, (1:27.29), (57.54) = 1:04.85

K4 
57.54 is my first sub 1

Edit: solved 1x3x3 on jflysim in 3:43.94(the F moves do weird things so its not as easy as a floppy cube)
pretty much just did random stuff.lol


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2012)

7.50 avg50
*7.30 avg12*
7.10 avg5

6.76, 7.05, 7.20, 8.37, 7.11, 7.65, 7.59, 7.81, 7.15, 7.83, 7.49, 6.83, 7.98,* 7.29, 7.73, 7.57, 7.40, 6.48, 6.71, 8.26, 7.34, 7.34, 7.25, 7.22, 7.17*, 7.97, 7.87, 7.26, 7.62, 7.60, 8.31, 6.78, 8.44, 7.30, 6.95, 7.05, 7.96, 7.18, 8.44, 6.60, 7.18, 8.43, 7.92, 7.53, 7.54, 7.52, 7.82, 8.21, 7.25, 7.69


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 13, 2012)

woah, sub WR Ao50


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 13, 2012)

Sq1

Best average of 12: 16.84
4-15 - (12.87) 14.38 15.34 17.71 16.55 19.08 (27.84) 14.12 15.82 16.03 19.01 20.34


----------



## Godmil (Aug 13, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.50 avg50
> *7.30 avg12*
> 7.10 avg5



Yoiks! I hope you can pull of that kinda stuff at a comp soon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> 0.057s computer simulator for 2x3x3.
> 
> 4 moves...



wut.


----------



## timeless (Aug 13, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OH AO5: 25.81*
_OH AO12: 29.32_


Spoiler



Session average: 30.23
1. 41.43 R2 L2 D' L' R D' U2 R' U R2 F' R2 U' B2 D' R F D' B2 L' B R' B' R' L 
_2. (21.90) R' F' U D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U D F2 B' R' U2 F' B U' R2 D' L2 B2 L U' R' 
3. 24.14 F' R D B2 D' L D' U L D U' B' L F' D' B' U2 R B U' R2 U2 R D' B2 
4. 29.03 U2 D' F D2 L R U' F L2 R2 B2 R U' B' L F' U L F' R U B D U2 R' 
5. (43.72) D' B2 L D2 B2 D' L2 R' B D2 R2 U B' D' B2 R D2 B2 U2 B' D F' L2 F R 
6. 28.80 R2 F2 L2 R' U2 R' L' B2 D F U B U R' B F' U2 R' U' B' L' U' D L U2 
7. 37.28 B U B D2 U' F L2 F' U' B2 U B L2 B' F L U2 R F' R' F U2 D2 L2 D' 
8. 34.10 U' D2 B' F' U2 R' B F' R' L2 B U2 L' U2 R L D R2 L' U F2 L2 R D' U2 
9. 25.51 B L' B' U' D B2 D R B2 F D2 B U2 L F' L' U F2 R U F L' B F2 R 
10. 29.76 R D B2 R' L' U B U' R' U2 L2 B' R L U' L' B' R' D R L U' F D' L 
11. 36.17 U' D2 F' D L2 U' R D' B F' U2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 D' F' U R' L2 F D2 
*12. 22.79 F R2 U' R D' B2 U2 F' B D' B' D2 F' D' B2 R U B2 D2 F' L U R' D' L2 
13. 25.61+ B' F2 R2 B2 R F' U R D B2 D2 B R' D L2 U2 D2 B F R2 L' U2 L' U' D *_*
14. 28.11 D B2 U F2 D2 U' B2 L D2 R' D2 L' B2 D B U2 F2 R2 L2 B2 D F' D U R 
15. 34.20 D2 R D' U' L' B' F2 D' B2 F R2 D B' D2 L U D R2 U F U2 D' R' B2 U2 
16. 23.71 B D2 R' U2 F L' F U' D R B2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 B' D2 B' F U2 D' R2 F U *
17. 28.13 F B2 R L' D' U F' U2 R L2 F L2 B D' U2 B2 D F L' R2 D' U B2 D' B2 
18. 34.87 D2 F2 L F' U R2 U B' R2 D' L' B' R L F R F' L' B U D' F2 B D2 B'


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 13, 2012)

WTF!
Megaminx: 

1:00.56, 1:02.96, 1:06.16, 1:02.96, 1:04.96, 1:04.66, 1:04.66, (1:09.59), (58.93), 1:01.83, 59.30, 59.90 = 1:02.80 PB avg12

(58.93), (1:01.83), 59.30, 59.90, 1:01.69 = 1:00.30 PB avg5


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2012)

Beat my own UWR

current avg100: 7.54 (σ = 0.46)
6.76, 7.05, 7.20, 8.37, 7.11, 7.65, 7.59, 7.81, 7.15, 7.83, 7.49, 6.83, 7.98, 7.29, 7.73, 7.57, 7.40, 6.48, 6.71, 8.26, 7.34, 7.34, 7.25, 7.22, 7.17, 7.97, 7.87, 7.26, 7.62, 7.60, 8.31, 6.78, 8.44, 7.30, 6.95, 7.05, 7.96, 7.18, 8.44, 6.60, 7.18, 8.43, 7.92, 7.53, 7.54, 7.52, 7.82, 8.21, 7.25, 7.69, 7.38, 7.10, 7.49, 8.29, 7.97, 7.23, 7.99, 6.74, 6.72, 8.33, 7.36, 8.33, 7.15, 7.88, 8.15, 7.96, 7.25, 7.07, 8.24, 7.96, 7.72, 6.89, 7.41, 7.16, 7.24, 6.71, 7.47, 7.86, 7.28, 6.73, 7.70, 7.12, 8.70, 7.14, 7.06, 8.00, 7.53, 8.37, 7.92, 7.27, 8.60, 7.36, 7.29, 8.48, 8.14, 7.11, 9.44, 7.57, 7.88, 6.28

best avg5: 7.10 (σ = 0.18)
best avg12: 7.27 (σ = 0.32)
best avg50: 7.50 (σ = 0.41)


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 13, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Beat my own UWR
> 
> current avg100: 7.54 (σ = 0.46)
> 6.76, 7.05, 7.20, 8.37, 7.11, 7.65, 7.59, 7.81, 7.15, 7.83, 7.49, 6.83, 7.98, 7.29, 7.73, 7.57, 7.40, 6.48, 6.71, 8.26, 7.34, 7.34, 7.25, 7.22, 7.17, 7.97, 7.87, 7.26, 7.62, 7.60, 8.31, 6.78, 8.44, 7.30, 6.95, 7.05, 7.96, 7.18, 8.44, 6.60, 7.18, 8.43, 7.92, 7.53, 7.54, 7.52, 7.82, 8.21, 7.25, 7.69, 7.38, 7.10, 7.49, 8.29, 7.97, 7.23, 7.99, 6.74, 6.72, 8.33, 7.36, 8.33, 7.15, 7.88, 8.15, 7.96, 7.25, 7.07, 8.24, 7.96, 7.72, 6.89, 7.41, 7.16, 7.24, 6.71, 7.47, 7.86, 7.28, 6.73, 7.70, 7.12, 8.70, 7.14, 7.06, 8.00, 7.53, 8.37, 7.92, 7.27, 8.60, 7.36, 7.29, 8.48, 8.14, 7.11, 9.44, 7.57, 7.88, 6.28
> ...



Wow. I also updated the wiki


----------



## ianography (Aug 13, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Beat my own UWR
> 
> current avg100: 7.54 (σ = 0.46)
> 6.76, 7.05, 7.20, 8.37, 7.11, 7.65, 7.59, 7.81, 7.15, 7.83, 7.49, 6.83, 7.98, 7.29, 7.73, 7.57, 7.40, 6.48, 6.71, 8.26, 7.34, 7.34, 7.25, 7.22, 7.17, 7.97, 7.87, 7.26, 7.62, 7.60, 8.31, 6.78, 8.44, 7.30, 6.95, 7.05, 7.96, 7.18, 8.44, 6.60, 7.18, 8.43, 7.92, 7.53, 7.54, 7.52, 7.82, 8.21, 7.25, 7.69, 7.38, 7.10, 7.49, 8.29, 7.97, 7.23, 7.99, 6.74, 6.72, 8.33, 7.36, 8.33, 7.15, 7.88, 8.15, 7.96, 7.25, 7.07, 8.24, 7.96, 7.72, 6.89, 7.41, 7.16, 7.24, 6.71, 7.47, 7.86, 7.28, 6.73, 7.70, 7.12, 8.70, 7.14, 7.06, 8.00, 7.53, 8.37, 7.92, 7.27, 8.60, 7.36, 7.29, 8.48, 8.14, 7.11, 9.44, 7.57, 7.88, 6.28
> ...



What the what the what


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Wow. I also updated the wiki



Thanks


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 13, 2012)

zzoh lolol pb
14.68 B' F2 D2 F' R' F U2 B' F R F2 D' R D' L' U' L' U' B R' L F2 B D F'



Spoiler



x'
R D x U x' U R U' x D' R' D // crap eoline 9
R2 U' z U' R' U2 R U R' U' // left 9
z' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R // right 8
U' R' U R U2 R' z U' R D R' U R' // coll 12
= 38 htm = 2.6 tps



EDIT:
new session>
best avg5: 20.85
*best avg12: 21.88
best avg50: 22.63
best avg100: 22.93*

but more importantly, 10/100 solves were sub20
shooting for 1/4 before SJC

lolol


----------



## uvafan (Aug 13, 2012)

15.45 avg12

16.86 avg100


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 13, 2012)

37.71 4x4 ao12. First 5 solves are 36.81 ao5.

1. 38.67 L Rw B' F2 Fw' D' L2 Fw R2 F Fw U Uw2 F' U2 Uw2 R2 D2 L Uw' U B' F' R F2 Rw Fw' R D2 U' L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' Uw Rw Fw2 F2 B R 
2. 35.16 F' D' L' U2 Uw F' Fw' Uw B' Uw' L2 F' L D Uw2 B Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 F2 R2 L2 Rw' Uw2 F Fw D2 Rw' L2 Fw D' Rw2 D' Rw2 R B2 
3. 37.06 L Uw Fw' R D U' Rw Uw2 L' R' Uw' U2 R Rw D2 L' D2 L' R2 U' F' U L' R' D' Rw' D B2 U B2 Uw2 F' D' R Rw2 U Uw' L' Rw' F' 
4. 37.43 L' Uw' F B' L' B' Uw' F2 B' Rw Fw2 F' Uw' F Uw' B2 F' R' U F2 Fw2 U2 Uw Fw' F2 R' B2 L2 R2 Uw Fw' D' Uw B F U' B' Uw' D2 R' 
5. 35.94 Fw F2 R' F2 Rw' L' U2 F' B R' Fw2 D' B Fw' D2 F' Fw2 L2 Fw' D' L2 R' B Rw2 F2 B Uw2 D Rw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L' 
6. 39.70 Fw L2 U2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 F Rw' F2 L2 F Uw' U B2 L2 D L2 F Fw2 Rw D' F2 B Uw' B L B' Fw' Uw B L' B D2 R2 B2 L2 F L Fw2 Uw' 
7. 41.54 Uw2 U D' L R2 Rw Fw' F2 R' U' Uw' F2 R2 Rw Uw L2 F2 Rw2 F D' Fw2 F2 Rw R2 B' Fw Uw' B' Fw' Rw U2 D2 Rw R D2 F' D2 B' Fw L' 
8. 36.22 R' U' R' B D2 F U' Uw' Rw B Rw' R2 L' Uw Rw2 D B' R F' Rw' U2 Fw' B' F2 Rw Uw L' Rw' Uw' F2 Fw2 L Uw' L' Fw' B2 Uw D' Rw2 Uw' 
9. 38.23 L2 D2 Rw' D Uw' Rw Uw' Rw Uw2 D' F2 Fw B2 L R2 B' F' U' Fw L2 Rw R2 D2 U R' Uw2 Rw F L D Uw Rw D' Uw2 B Fw2 U2 Rw' U' Uw 
10. 36.11 Fw2 B2 Rw' B U Uw2 L' R' F R2 Uw2 L F2 Rw2 Uw R' Uw2 Fw L' F' Uw Rw U' R' B U' Uw' B' Rw' U' Rw Uw2 D2 F2 U D2 F' Fw B' D' 
11. 52.00 U R F' B R2 Uw' F' R' Uw2 L Uw' Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw F Fw2 U F' Uw' R F' B R' Rw D' R2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw D2 Fw2 L2 Uw' L' R B' Uw' 
12. 36.24 Fw R2 L2 B2 L2 B' Rw' B2 R2 D Fw' Uw D L' D Rw2 F R' D2 L R' U2 R2 B L B D U' Fw2 U2 F' L' R' Uw2 F' L F2 L Rw' R


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 37.71 4x4 ao12. First 5 solves are 36.81 ao5.
> 
> 1. 38.67 L Rw B' F2 Fw' D' L2 Fw R2 F Fw U Uw2 F' U2 Uw2 R2 D2 L Uw' U B' F' R F2 Rw Fw' R D2 U' L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' Uw Rw Fw2 F2 B R
> 2. 35.16 F' D' L' U2 Uw F' Fw' Uw B' Uw' L2 F' L D Uw2 B Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 F2 R2 L2 Rw' Uw2 F Fw D2 Rw' L2 Fw D' Rw2 D' Rw2 R B2
> ...



Get NR at TOS.


----------



## Hays (Aug 13, 2012)

59.40 60.34 (64.91) 55.30 61.94 56.09 (54.94) 57.69 61.56 61.93 60.55 62.06 = 59.69 avg 12 and 56.36 avg 5


----------



## pedrinroque (Aug 13, 2012)

Roux

10.95
avg5: 13.29 (σ = 0.72) ~4.7sec slower than Fridrich
avg12: 14.24 (σ = 1.67) ~4.7 " "
avg50: 15.76 (σ = 1.38) ~5.2 " "


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

Hays said:


> 59.40 60.34 (64.91) 55.30 61.94 56.09 (54.94) 57.69 61.56 61.93 60.55 62.06 = 59.69 avg 12 and 56.36 avg 5



wat


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hays said:


> 59.40 60.34 (64.91) 55.30 61.94 56.09 (54.94) 57.69 61.56 61.93 60.55 62.06 = 59.69 avg 12 and 56.36 avg 5



5x5?


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 13, 2012)

qcube 4x4

51.836 (1:15.334) 52.626 (51.828) 1:00.597 => 55.020

Faster than my real cube PB :O
two PLL skips.... (the 51s) 

Yau

Edit: 49.268, first sub 50 on qcube
Edit2: 51.836 1:15.334 52.626 51.828 1:00.597 1:04.125 1:09.304 (49.268) (2:26.834) 1:05.422 58.929 52.452 => 1:00.245
wtf. Failed Y perm and then PLL parity on the 2:26.834 :fp 502 moves


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 5x5?



2x2.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 14, 2012)

Day 6 of 10,000 cube relay

number of times: 2203/2203
best time: 7.23
worst time:24.87

current avg5:11.07 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 8.94(σ = 1.02)

current avg12:10.97 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 9.70(σ = 0.92)

current avg100:10.72 (σ = 0.78)
best avg100:10.42 (σ = 1.06)

current avg1000: 10.77(σ = 0.99)
best avg1000:10.76 (σ = 1.02)

session avg:10.94 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 11.01


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 14, 2012)

Second place at VOS12 with an average of 11.87! So close to my PB!

For this I won a 4x4x6, which I promptly figured out how to solve without any tutorials, despite knowing absolutely nothing about cuboids! Huzzah!


----------



## conn9 (Aug 14, 2012)

A few accomplishments today. 
10.62 3x3 solve. It's my fastest ever NL solve (2nd fastest ever to an LL skip), and first ever 10.xx!
3x3 ao12 PB and nearly ao5 PB if it wasn't for a +2.
First ever sub 1 4x4! 58.28
And a 5x5 PB of 2:40.61. I need to do a lot more 5x5 though.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 14, 2012)

15.33 avg12

15.05, 14.84, 16.67, (19.34), *13.02, (11.13), 13.41, 13.65, 18.02*, 15.03, 16.46, 17.13

Bolded is sub-13.37 avg 5: 13.36 lol

11.13 was eoline skip. could've been faster. scramble was L' R2 U' L' R U' R U L2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 D R U' D2 

It's funny cuz there are no B turns in the scramble and only F turns are F2s, so I should've known it was an eoskip before inspection.

Edit: 10.65 sune PLL skip. my second sub11 ever, first non-LL skip sub11 

Also, 16.71 avg100

Time list:


Spoiler



15.91, 16.32, 15.58, 13.29, 18.12, (12.70), 17.84, 17.50, 16.93, 14.46, 18.37, 19.40, 16.57, 16.95, 19.28, 15.30, 14.24, (22.12), 14.62, 13.91, 16.12, 15.45, 19.00, 18.39, 16.74, (23.59), 20.93, 19.08, 15.05, 14.84, 16.67, 19.34, 13.02, (11.13), 13.41, 13.65, 18.02, 15.03, 16.46, 17.13, 19.18, 17.16, 17.11, 18.41, 20.37, 14.23, 14.06, 15.56, 16.82, 17.23, 16.66, (12.72), (21.64), 16.39, 17.33, 15.75, 15.05, 15.44, 20.42, 14.72, 14.71, 19.37, 17.76, 19.81, 16.42, (52.69+), (11.35), 17.62, 17.00, 18.85, 13.96, 15.60, 15.77, 18.37, (12.99), 15.81, 15.91, 21.42, 20.27, 14.56, 15.18, 17.11, 15.66, 16.76, 19.57, 19.27, 19.55, 17.45, 15.88, 19.04, 14.32, 16.45, 17.34, (29.36+), 15.14, 15.99, 14.11, 14.28, 16.30, 16.28


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2012)

uvafan said:


> L' R2 U' L' R U' R U L2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 D R U' D2



lol 7.58 zz2h, but im not counting that


----------



## uvafan (Aug 14, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> lol 7.58 zz2h, but im not counting that



lol I totally choked. Could've been sub10 for me. nice single tho


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 14, 2012)

10.28, (8.19), 8.44, 11.15, 10.19, 9.71, 9.19, 11.58, 8.52, 10.00, 9.97, 8.78 = 9.62 AO12

PB.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if you get a sub 8.5 average soon, you turn really fast.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 14, 2012)

13.96, 15.06, (11.15), 16.72, 15.06, 13.83, 14.04, (16.73), 15.89, 14.05, 14.61, 13.68 = 14.69


----------



## timeless (Aug 14, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PB AO5: 18.64 
1. 19.41 B R' F2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 D' L B' D' R' B2 D F2 L2 F B' D' L2 R' U D' L2 
2. 17.79 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U F' R2 U2 F' L2 D B2 R U L' F2 U2 D L' R2 B' U B2 
3. (22.76) U2 L F R B2 L D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B' F U F2 L U' B F' R B D' U' R 
4. 18.72 R' F' R F' D2 U2 R2 L D F D L' F' B' D' L R B2 R F2 L' R D R B2 
5. (17.18) R U B' U2 F D L' U' D' B' F' R2 D' U R L D U2 B D2 L' D2 R2 F2 L'


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 14, 2012)

PB Ao12: 15.71

14.82, 15.92, (20.14), 14.57, 14.60, 17.31, 15.33, 17.75, 16.94, (13.95), 15.93, 13.95


----------



## KCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

PB NL single: 7.14
Pretty good cross, amazing F2L, and sune+A no auf .


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 15, 2012)

So yeah I average 17.....

number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.84
worst time: 19.94

current avg5: 18.91 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 15.44 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 17.92 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 16.34 (σ = 1.51)

current avg50: 17.50 (σ = 1.55)
best avg50: 17.50 (σ = 1.55)




Spoiler: Stats



Average of 50: 17.50
1. 16.18 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' U F' D L2 R D U2 L' U' F' L
2. 15.87 F2 B' D B U R' B D F2 L F B2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2
3. 16.57 U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R F U' F L' F U' L U2 R
4. 19.00 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' F' R' U' L' D2 U' L' D'
5. (19.94) B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B D2 B2 D2 L' R' U' L2 F D2 U R2 B2 U'
6. (13.82) D U B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R B2 F2 D F' L D F2 D2 F'
7. 18.03 B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 D F2 U R D U2 F' R' F' D L' B' R2
8. 18.77 D2 F U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B U L2 R' B' F2 U L2 B' F L2
9. 18.75 U' F' R2 B' L' U' F2 R' L2 B' U F2 R F2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L
10. 19.29 D2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U B' D U2 B' L2 R D U2 F' U'
11. 19.51 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 R' U R2 B R' D' L R2 D2 F2
12. 15.65 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D U R2 D2 R D F L R F' L' B2 U2 L2
13. 16.08 F L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' L D R F' L' U' L2 R F R'
14. 14.52 R2 L2 F2 B' R' D' F2 R2 L' B U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D'
15. 19.10 B U D' F D' B L D' B U L2 U' B2 U D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U
16. (19.72) R2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L D2 B2 F R2 U R' B R2 F'
17. 19.57 U' F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' U B' L D' R' B' R2 U
18. 15.89 F B2 U R' B' L2 U2 F2 B' R D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U
19. 18.49 B U2 B' F2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 B L2 U R' F' D' U2 R' F2 U2 B F'
20. 19.42 F U D2 F' U2 R L' B D2 F D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U
21. 18.20 F L2 B2 F D2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U' L' D2 F D' L' R D' B' D2 F
22. 18.46 B2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R D B2 U' F L' R' B2 U' B' F
23. 17.42 F L2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F L2 R D B' F2 U' R B F L' R'
24. 16.72 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 F' L B L' D L' F R2 D R2
25. 18.94 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 D' B' D2 L F2 D F2 R'
26. 17.32 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 R F R2 U' B L D' U' B'
27. (12.84) L2 B U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D F' D2 F2 L' B' F' D2 R F2
28. 14.34 F L' F' U' F' R' F' R' F L2 D2 R F2 R' D2 R' F2 B2 U2 D2
29. 16.64 B D R' B D' B R' F' D' B' U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2
30. 15.34 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F R B2 U L2 D' U' F2 D2 F'
31. 19.10 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 B R B2 F' R' U F2 R2 U' L
32. 17.77 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L F2 R2 B2 F' U B2 R' F' L' F' U2 B2 R2
33. 17.49 D2 L F2 L2 F2 L F2 R B2 R' D2 U' L2 D' B' D R' F D2 B' L'
34. 18.68 U2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' U2 L2 F' U F2 D' U2 L D2 B' F' U'
35. 15.58 L2 D' U' F2 D R2 U R' B D' R2 B D2 F D'
36. 16.10 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 F' L' R' U B' D2 F U2 L'
37. 14.12 B' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 U L' F2 U B2 F' L' D2 B L'
38. 17.72 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' U' L' B' R' B U' B2 R F R D
39. 18.84 U R L2 U2 R B' L' U' F L B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2
40. 18.88 R F2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R B' D2 F' D L' U2 F R F2 U
41. 17.48 B' U2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 R' F2 U L F D U' L2 F
42. 16.44 U L' U2 R D F' B2 R2 D B L' F L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2
43. (13.62) U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 U F U' B L' U2 B' D2 B2 L
44. 18.34 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 U L' B' R' D R U' F
45. 16.54 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L U' F' D R U2 R2 F2 L' B'
46. (19.91) F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' R B' L R2 D2 U2 B D R' F'
47. 18.22 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F L' R F D' R' D2 L' B R2
48. 15.97 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L' D F2 L B F' D' L' F'
49. 19.49 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U L' D2 B' L F' U2 L U F R
50. 19.03 F' L' B' L' U2 F2 B' R2 D' L D2 R2 L F2 L F2 U2 B2 L2


----------



## soup (Aug 15, 2012)

New best for 11*11*11; 2450.28 seconds. See here


----------



## emolover (Aug 15, 2012)

Tuttminx solve in about 1:00.00


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 15, 2012)

Day 7 of 10,000 cube marathon*

number of times: 2521/2522
best time: 7.23
worst time:24.87

current avg5:11.41 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5:8.94 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12:10.86 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12:9.62 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 10.78(σ = 1.02)
best avg100:10.42 (σ = 1.06)

current avg1000:10.77 (σ = 0.99)
best avg1000:10.76 (σ = 1.02)

session avg:10.92 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 10.98

So far I have improved something everyday


----------



## soup (Aug 15, 2012)

New best for 8*8*8. 867.05 seconds; See here


----------



## kbh (Aug 15, 2012)

20.36, 20.58, 20.01, 19.96, 19.45, 15.45, 19.82, 17.08, 20.24, (15.00[PLL Skip]), 18.67, (21.08) = 19.16

Getting closer to my old times


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 15, 2012)

PLL Skip + Double SledgeHammer OLL = Sub 12 
1. 11.81 U L2 U B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B R2 D F R' D2 U' R2 D2 L2


----------



## conn9 (Aug 15, 2012)

number of times: 185/185
best time: 10.62
worst time: 25.51

current avg5: 16.70 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 14.00 (σ = 1.54)

current avg12: 16.55 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 14.73 (σ = 1.45)

current avg100: 15.90 (σ = 1.50)
best avg100: 15.90 (σ = 1.50)

Getting closer to sub 15


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 15, 2012)

Megaminx
number of times: 500/500
best time: 57.02
worst time: 1:17.15

current mo3: 1:03.11 (σ = 5.30)
best mo3: 1:00.02 (σ = 1.58)

current avg5: 1:04.55 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 1:00.30 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 1:06.83 (σ = 2.51)
best avg12: 1:02.80 (σ = 2.35)

current avg100: 1:06.36 (σ = 2.29)
best avg100: 1:06.10 (σ = 2.71)

current avg500: 1:08.14 (σ = 3.22)
best avg500: 1:08.14 (σ = 3.22)

session avg: 1:08.14 (σ = 3.22)
session mean: 1:08.11

All are PBs except for single.
Done is three days.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 15, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
1. 56.72 D' r' F' D' u' f' F2 u2 D f' U2 F2 R' f F U' D L' B f' L B U B F r' u2 r2 B2 u2 F R f L2 R' u F' D2 L' B' 
40 sec reduction + OLL skip + JPerm


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 15, 2012)

WHAT THE PB!?!?

8.86 AO5

9.34 AO12

10.17 AO100


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 15, 2012)

3x3 avg12 13.64
Average of 12: 13.64
1. 14.88 U2 L2 B L2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B2 F2 L' D' R F2 L2 R F' L' D' R' 
2. (11.66) D R' D2 R' D' B U' B' R B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U 
3. 14.93 U R' D' B' L2 B2 L D B' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' 
4. 15.83 U R2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' D' B2 L' D' F2 R2 D2 U' F 
5. 12.59 F2 U' B R' U2 F D R' L' F' R2 B2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B L2 F' 
6. (17.28) F U2 R2 U' F' L2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 B R2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 
7. 12.72 D2 L2 U L2 R2 D L2 D F2 U2 F2 L D' R' U L' U' F L R 
8. 14.34 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' U' L' D B' U R' D U2 R2 F' 
9. 12.58 U D L2 B' R' F U' F U2 R' D F2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 
10. 13.43 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R B U L' D' U F' R' U2 B2 
11. 12.68 D' R2 F L2 U R F R2 D' R' F2 L' D2 L U2 L F2 L' B2 R 
12. 12.38 U' R F B2 D L' U' L' F R U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 B U2 R2 L2 

this beat my PB by 0.01 seconds


----------



## timeless (Aug 15, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PB AO12: 19.55


Spoiler



1. (16.23) L2 R2 U2 R' D' R D B L U' B D' U' B' L U' B' L' D F L B2 D' F2 U' 
2. 19.20 F R D B' R B2 L R' F U B2 U2 F' L2 R' D L' B' F' L' R U' R' D' L 
3. (28.45) D U2 F D U' L2 B2 L U F R2 F B D2 F2 L2 U L U' B' L2 U2 D2 L' F 
4. 19.07 B D2 F' L2 R U' B2 D L B F2 R D' F D2 U2 B U D' F D' L2 R B F' 
5. 20.65 R' L B F R' L2 U2 L2 U R B' D' F2 U R' F2 U D' F2 L F' R2 D2 U' L 
6. 17.49 L D' U F2 D2 F D F2 U2 F B D' U' B D' L F2 B U2 L D' L D2 U2 B 
7. 21.94 D2 R L F L' D2 B U' L' D' L' U' F2 R B' D R2 D B2 L2 U D' F2 B' R2 
8. 17.25 L2 F L' F' R F R2 U2 L' R D2 U2 L B' F R D2 U2 R2 L U2 R2 D2 B' L 
9. 19.65 F' B2 R2 F B' D' R2 F2 U L U R' U D F R U L' U L D2 L' F2 U R 
10. 20.60 U' R F2 D' F B2 L2 D2 U' R2 B' R U' F R U2 F2 R F B' U' B F D' R2 
11. 22.15 B2 U' F2 L R' B2 R2 F2 R D' L' F R B2 L2 B D2 L' F' L2 F2 D' F U2 R 
12. 17.53 D2 B L' F B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 B L2 U B' L2 B L B L' D F B' 

number of times: 50/51


Spoiler



Session average: 23.17
1. 37.97 U2 D2 F L' F2 R' L2 D' U2 L F L2 F' R2 B2 F2 R' F2 B' D2 R' D' F L' U' 
2. 25.11 U L' B L2 B' F2 R F2 U2 R2 B L U' R2 U D' F2 B U R B' F2 D B2 D2 
3. 36.98 D2 B' F U B F' R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L D2 U2 R2 U B' U R' D R2 B F2 L2 D 
4. 24.17 B' L D' B2 L2 U2 B' F2 D R' F R U F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U' F2 R D' B' R' 
5. 22.29 R' B F L' B' L2 B2 U2 R2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U' B' F2 U B' F' 
6. 23.35 F U2 F2 D F2 D' L B U2 R F R D' R U L' R' D' B' L2 F2 U L2 U2 F 
7. 22.43 F U L' D2 F D2 F' D' U2 L2 R' D2 R F U2 D2 B' L' B' F' D2 U B2 F2 R' 
8. 19.64 R D' U F' D B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F' L D' U' L2 F2 R L' D2 R' U2 B R 
9. 18.58 L B' F' D2 L B U2 R D' B F' L2 F U' D' B F R2 U F' U' L' D2 F2 U2 
10. 22.63 R F2 R2 B D' B L2 F2 U2 F' D F2 B R' L' U2 R' D F2 D B2 U D2 R' L2 
11. (DNF(25.46)) B F2 L R2 B2 D B2 L' U' R U' L2 F R' F' L2 B2 F2 D' B L B D B2 F2 
12. 23.33 B' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F U L U' L2 B2 D F U2 R F2 D F' R' B L' B U F 
13. 25.51 D L' U' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 R F U F' R' U B2 F R' U L' D L' D' B' L F2 
14. 22.96 R2 U L2 U D F' R' B2 U2 B F U' B2 L2 R' D L2 U' F2 R' L' U2 R' U2 B' 
15. 20.40 F2 D L2 U F' B' U R2 F B2 D2 L F' U' R D2 U' R' B' R' F U' D2 B' U' 
16. 20.78 B2 L2 F2 U' F' L D R' F2 R' B2 U R L' U' L2 R2 F' U D' R2 U' R2 F2 L 
17. 17.47 R2 L F2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U' R2 U' R' L' B2 L2 F' B D' R' B2 L' U' L B U' 
18. 18.95 F L2 U2 D' B' L' F' D' L U2 B2 L' B U F B R2 D' B R F' R' B' D L' 
19. 23.78 F U2 B D2 L R' F L2 D R B U L' D' U2 L' U D B D2 L' F2 L' B2 F' 
20. 23.85 B2 R' L2 U2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 D R2 U' R' F' B R' L' B' R' U F' D2 R' D B2 
21. 22.73 F' D F U' F2 U R2 D' B' D' U' B2 D' R2 F2 B D U' B U R2 U2 D2 L' B2 
22. 17.31 R F2 R' L' B U' L' R' F2 L2 F D' R F2 L2 B' L R2 D' U B D2 B2 F' L2 
23. 26.52 B2 U2 F2 R B' F R' F B' L' F' B U2 F D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D' L D B' R2 F2 
24. 22.61 L' B2 U R2 D L' D B' U' R' D2 R2 L' D' U F D R F2 B2 D R' L2 F2 R2 
25. 25.91 U2 B2 U' L D' L2 F' R B' L2 F2 R2 U R F L' D B' U' L B2 R' B2 D L 
26. (16.23) L2 R2 U2 R' D' R D B L U' B D' U' B' L U' B' L' D F L B2 D' F2 U' 
27. 19.20 F R D B' R B2 L R' F U B2 U2 F' L2 R' D L' B' F' L' R U' R' D' L 
28. 28.45 D U2 F D U' L2 B2 L U F R2 F B D2 F2 L2 U L U' B' L2 U2 D2 L' F 
29. 19.07 B D2 F' L2 R U' B2 D L B F2 R D' F D2 U2 B U D' F D' L2 R B F' 
30. 20.65 R' L B F R' L2 U2 L2 U R B' D' F2 U R' F2 U D' F2 L F' R2 D2 U' L 
31. 17.49 L D' U F2 D2 F D F2 U2 F B D' U' B D' L F2 B U2 L D' L D2 U2 B 
32. 21.94 D2 R L F L' D2 B U' L' D' L' U' F2 R B' D R2 D B2 L2 U D' F2 B' R2 
33. 17.25 L2 F L' F' R F R2 U2 L' R D2 U2 L B' F R D2 U2 R2 L U2 R2 D2 B' L 
34. 19.65 F' B2 R2 F B' D' R2 F2 U L U R' U D F R U L' U L D2 L' F2 U R 
35. 20.60 U' R F2 D' F B2 L2 D2 U' R2 B' R U' F R U2 F2 R F B' U' B F D' R2 
36. 22.15 B2 U' F2 L R' B2 R2 F2 R D' L' F R B2 L2 B D2 L' F' L2 F2 D' F U2 R 
37. 17.53 D2 B L' F B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 B L2 U B' L2 B L B L' D F B' 
38. 19.64 F' R D' F R L B2 R' L F2 R2 F D B F' L2 R B2 F R D' F' R U2 L2 
39. 20.75 F' R2 D B' R2 L U F' L2 F' U B' U D' R2 L U2 L2 R' F R2 U' F2 B D 
40. 37.16 L B L2 D' B2 F' R' L' B2 U B' U2 D L R2 U2 D2 B' R U' L F D L2 R' 
41. 24.15 R' U' B' F' U F B D' U B' L' F2 L2 B D F D2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 
42. 25.10 D R L' F U' D' R2 L2 F2 U' L U L2 D2 U2 L' B' U B' L' F2 B' R2 D B 
43. 23.63 D2 L2 D U2 F' B D2 R' L' U2 D' F B2 L2 U F2 D2 F B' R' L' B' R' F' B2 
44. 21.74 U F2 B L D2 F L' B2 R2 D F U' R2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' B' U2 F2 L' F L2 R' 
45. 28.18 R' U' D F' D' R2 L2 U2 D L2 B' U' R' D' F R D2 L' D' U' F2 U' F B2 R' 
46. 24.49 L R B' F2 R F2 L F B L2 B F2 L' U2 L' B2 R U' B' R D F R D' B' 
47. 21.54 U L2 R B' R2 L' U' L2 R' U R2 B R' U' D2 R L U F2 L D L F2 R2 D' 
48. 26.23 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 L D2 U R U' L' U2 R2 D L' R2 U2 L D' U2 R F B' 
49. 25.17 B2 U D' B D U F' D' U2 F2 R2 D R' D' U R2 L F2 R U' L2 F2 L2 B' D' 
50. 25.39 F R L2 F' U' F R2 D' B' F2 L2 F U2 B2 F L2 U L U B2 L' U' D2 F' L 
51. 22.90 F2 D' L2 R B F L U R U2 D' F' R' U2 D' F2 L D' R B F' D F2 L D2


----------



## uvafan (Aug 15, 2012)

YES SUB15 AVG12

(12.09), 16.49, 14.81, 13.06, 15.16, 14.42, (17.57), 16.13, 12.30, 16.49, 16.85, 13.86 = 14.96

Edit:

YES 16.42 AVG100

Time List:



Spoiler



18.90, 15.76, (11.34), 18.24, 17.10, (27.06), 15.54, 19.80, 13.94, 15.94, 18.42, (12.05), 18.23, 19.86, 14.35, 16.00, 15.67, 14.35, 17.15, 17.59, 13.97, 19.89, 17.21, 18.72, 16.23, 20.07, 14.72, 15.12, 17.45, 17.04, 18.18, 17.51, 16.45, 13.40, 16.35, 15.07, 16.33, 18.04, 18.99, 18.14, 17.42, 16.33, 18.03, 15.87, 17.79, (12.70), 17.77, 17.33, (12.09), 16.49, 14.81, 13.06, 15.16, 14.42, 17.57, 16.13, (12.30), 16.49, 16.85, 13.86, 14.74, (20.36), 16.12, 19.30, 15.81, 16.78, 17.03, 16.58, 18.85, 14.58, 16.30, 16.52, 12.75, 16.40, 16.76, (DNF(18.09)), 18.35, 16.11, 17.22, 13.36, 14.52, (21.37), (25.26), 15.93, 15.07, 14.27, 17.83, 15.54, 16.76, 16.13, 17.41, 15.31, 15.20, 15.91, 17.53, 15.78, 15.46, 16.22, 14.10, 13.85


----------



## kbh (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally a sub-19 Ao25 again!




Spoiler: Times



20.36, 20.58, 20.01, 19.96, 19.45, 15.45, 19.82, 17.08, 20.24, 15.00[PLL Skip], 18.67, 21.08, 17.28, 17.19, 23.08, 17.40, 20.38, 23.54, 16.67, 15.64, 21.23, 17.56, 22.79, 18.70, 16.75





Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 25/25
best time: 15.00
worst time: 23.54

current avg5: 19.16 (σ = 1.88)
best avg5: 17.45 (σ = 2.21)

current avg12: 19.18 (σ = 2.50)
best avg12: 18.37 (σ = 1.76)

current avg25: 18.99 (σ = 1.88)
best avg25: 18.99 (σ = 1.88)

session avg: 18.99 (σ = 1.88)
session mean: 19.04


----------



## pedrinroque (Aug 15, 2012)

4x4

34.45 single
avg5: 38.36 (σ = 1.96)
avg12: 39.71 (σ = 2.01)


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 15, 2012)

6x6 first sub 4 3.59. 47


last scramble: B2 3U' 2L2 B2 2D' B 2F L D F2 B 3R' L2 2F R' 3F2 F' 2D' 2R 2D2 3R2 3F' R' U' 3R D2 R 2F 2D' 3F 2D2 2F 2U2 2L2 L2 2F2 3R2 R' 3F 2B' 2D' 2R2 2F 2D2 2B2 3F2 2D' 3F 2L' 2U' R F' 2U' R 2L2 2F2 3F2 2U' L2 3F U2 3F' 3U2 2U 2R2 2B' B2 2D 2R 2U2 3R2 2U D' 2B' D' 2F' 3R 2L2 2U' F2


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2012)

7.12 avg12. Go skulk into my post in the marathon thread for individual times...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 16, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.12 avg12. Go skulk into my post in the marathon thread for individual times...



fake


----------



## cityzach (Aug 16, 2012)

7.28 3x3 Single PB!!!

U L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L U F' L2 R F' U2 L2 F L'

Inspection: x2
Cross: R' F2 D2
F2L 1: U2 R' U' R U y' L' U L
F2L 2: U2 R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
F2L 3: y' U' L' U' L
F2L 4: R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F'

41/7.28 = 5.63 TPS


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 16, 2012)

all zzoh pbs i think

i lost feeling in my little finger at around solve 170

*best avg5 = 19.22
best avg12 = 21.41
best avg50 = 22.45
best avg100 = 22.66
best avg200 = 22.98*



Spoiler



19.06, 24.08, 28.32, 23.15, 25.11, 22.31, 21.10, 23.65, 23.92, 27.44, 20.48, 23.09, 25.54, 24.37, 20.88, 27.68, 29.12, 21.16, 18.72, 21.00, 22.41, 19.75, 28.52, 28.09, 20.77, 23.89, 21.62, 16.20, 17.39, 25.71, 24.08, 15.54, 23.53, 25.48, 21.42, 22.21, 24.17, 22.62, 28.55, 20.27, 21.71, 28.10, 24.88, 19.52, 24.45, 22.95, 22.15, 20.87, 25.46, 19.55, 23.34, 18.42, 18.88, 21.78, 20.65, 24.19, 21.71, 29.45, 19.36, 20.54, 24.34, 22.99, 27.03, 21.20, 22.01, 22.14, 21.77, 25.34, 25.38, 19.56, 23.66, 23.45, 22.03, 22.51, 20.02, 24.55, 23.87, 22.49, 22.68, 24.36, 22.36, 24.07, 23.72, 23.49, 23.19, 25.99, 19.41, 27.34, 22.55, 24.97, 22.22, 24.08, 19.30, 24.68, 21.86, 24.38, 24.21, 21.78, 22.81, 23.34, 21.53, 18.98, 19.97, 25.91, 24.04, 20.61, 23.85, 26.17, 21.95, 21.90, 25.16, 19.95, 20.37, 16.65, 23.60, 24.12, 23.19, 20.69, 22.09, 25.17, 25.61, 20.36, 25.40, 22.63, 24.45, 18.88, 22.66, 21.13, 18.56, 26.30, 22.48, 24.23, 25.38, 25.11, 27.27, 24.65, 23.83, 21.86, 24.51, 24.34, 23.78, 23.42, 21.58, 26.45, 21.00, 23.03, 20.83, 25.86, 21.59, 27.12, 24.45, 20.79, 22.47, 21.85, 22.88, 24.39, 23.33, 21.98, 24.75, 24.53, 22.65, 22.27, 23.14, 21.96, 24.00, 21.62, 19.36, 23.09, 20.72, 25.01, 20.77, 21.37, 23.72, 24.85, 25.42, 23.73, 18.81, 23.97, 25.22, 23.87, 26.02, 21.58, 24.07, 22.33, 21.19, 22.39, 25.09, 22.19, 24.14, 21.75, 21.87, 25.98, 20.02, 23.16, 25.03, 20.04, 26.33, 22.07, 21.71, 24.00


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 16, 2012)

My goal for summer was a sub 6 7x7 single. I just got PB 7x7: 4:48.61. non luckey


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 16, 2012)

3x3 BLD PB
3:31.05 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' R' U' F D2 R D' R D R


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 16, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 2754/2755
best time: 7.16
worst time: 24.87

current avg5: 10.50 (σ = 1.45)
best avg5: 8.86 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 10.56 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 9.34 (σ = 0.62)

current avg100: 10.55 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 10.13 (σ = 0.97)

current avg1000: 10.71 (σ = 0.97)
best avg1000: 10.71 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 10.87 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 10.94


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 16, 2012)

cityzach said:


> 7.28 3x3 Single PB!!!
> 
> U L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L U F' L2 R F' U2 L2 F L'
> 
> ...


TPS, and movecount is 5BLD-like.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 16, 2012)

Fullstep 10.80 single 

L2 D B2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R B2 R D R' F2 L2 U F' R' 

x2 y - Inspection
F R' F D - Xcross (unintentional)
U2 y L' U L - First pair
y2 L' U2 L U L' U L - Second pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' - Third pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' - OLL
U2 y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' - PLL

46/10.80 = 4.26 TPS


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm starting to be okay at 5x5x5. First sub90 single and first sub100 avg5.

1:33.43, (1:46.97), 1:40.08, 1:38.69, (1:27.25) => 1:37.40 (σ = 3.51)


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 16, 2012)

3x3 Single PB 17.30
Previous PB was 17.51
U' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 R D2 L2 F' U' L R2 F2


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 16, 2012)

8.26, 7.55, (9.91), (7.30), 7.54, 7.78, 7.94, *9.81, 9.19, 9.76*, 7.37, 7.88 = 8.31

look at all those sevens


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 16, 2012)

3x3 Single PB: 6.72

Scramble:R2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 R B2 F2 L U2 F U B F2 R F' D2 B L R'

Inspection: x' z'
X-Cross: R' U D' y' L2 
F2L2: y' L' U L
F2L3: U' y R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R'
F2L4: U' R' U R U' R' U' R
LL: R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R' F'

39 HTM/6.72 = 5.8 TPS

Lucky...but who cares...this is my first sub-7 and second sub-8!


----------



## Julian (Aug 16, 2012)

22.68 OH Ao100


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 16, 2012)

Julian said:


> 22.68 OH Ao100



At 2 in the morning?


----------



## nccube (Aug 16, 2012)

Square-1
16-ago-2012 13:45:05 - 14:44:08

Mean: 23.69
Average: 23.69
Best Time: 15.42
Median: 23.10
Worst Time: 31.97
Standard deviation: 3.52

Best average of 5: 20.35
15-19 - 19.25 (23.39) 21.72 (16.98) 20.08

Best average of 12: 22.66
27-38 - 19.69 21.48 (29.40) 22.34 21.75 24.91 25.25 20.24 (19.48) 26.95 21.12 22.90



Spoiler



1. 25.01 (3,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-5,0)
2. 24.76 (-5,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,4) /
3. 29.05 (4,0) / (-1,5) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,2) / (-3,2) /
4. 27.86 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (0,4) / (-3,-4) / (2,0)
5. 22.46 (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,1) / (6,4)
6. 19.87 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (0,1) / (2,0)
7. 23.25 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,4)
8. 23.73 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (2,0)
9. 27.43 (1,6) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,6) / (-4,-3) / (-2,0)
10. 22.58 (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (5,2) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (1,0) / (-2,0)
11. 28.43 (0,2) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,5) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (-5,2) / (-3,0)
12. 24.85 (0,2) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (3,3) / (-4,5) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (0,-3)
13. 22.75 (4,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,-2) / (-2,0)
14. 22.74 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,6) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (4,0) /
15. 19.25 (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,-5) / (2,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,4)
16. 23.39 (0,-1) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,4) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-1) /
17. 21.72 (0,2) / (1,4) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (2,0)
18. 16.98 (1,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-1,6) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-4,-4)
19. 20.08 (0,-4) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (-1,-4) / (0,4) / (6,3) / (-1,4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) /
20. 28.71 (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,6) / (-4,-3) /
21. 31.97 (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
22. 21.81 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (0,4) / (-1,-4) /
23. 25.70 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (0,-4) / (2,0)
24. 26.02 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4)
25. 21.24 (1,0) / (-4,2) / (-5,-2) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
26. 25.43 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,5) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (0,2) / (0,-4) / (-1,0)
27. 19.69 (0,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (6,1) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,-2)
28. 21.48 (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (3,3) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4)
29. 29.40 (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,3) /
30. 22.34 (0,-4) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,5)
31. 21.75 (-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-4)
32. 24.91 (0,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (3,-3) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) /
33. 25.25 (1,0) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (6,-4) / (-2,5) / (-1,0)
34. 20.24 (-3,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) /
35. 19.48 (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (5,-4) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,6)
36. 26.95 (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,2) /
37. 21.12 (-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,1) / (6,0)
38. 22.90 (0,5) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-4,6)
39. 29.40 (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,2) /
40. 19.91 (1,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,4)
41. 22.29 (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0)
42. 31.13 (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0)
43. 20.63 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-3,2)
44. 28.40 (3,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0)
45. 24.16 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,2)
46. 23.10 (4,3) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-1) /
47. 21.32 (-2,3) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (-2,-3)
48. 15.42 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,4) /
49. 25.38 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,-2)
50. 21.22 (0,-4) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (6,3) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (0,-2)
51. 23.35 (-3,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,3) / (4,0)


----------



## kbh (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally solved my square-1 
After two months


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 16, 2012)

First sub-1 happened during lunch break. *bounce bounce*

I have SpeedCube Timer on my tablet, did the scramble it gave me, started the solve, and all of a sudden it was done! It took .5 seconds for me to realize that it was solved and that I had to whack that screen lol!!

00:56.10 


It was a lucky scramble as I had skipped a whole step without knowing, but still, it was a program scramble, no hand scramble, so it counts *GRIN*


----------



## timeless (Aug 16, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh single - oell+chameleon, pll skip
> 3. (22.43) D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R' D2 F' L D2 U2 F' R B' U'



OH PB- 4 move cross+ failed U perm
5. (20.16) U D B R' B2 U' D' R' B' R B U2 R' F2 L2 U L' U R' B F2 D' L2 U2 L


----------



## uvafan (Aug 16, 2012)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 39.35
worst time: 1:15.21

current avg5: 48.88 (σ = 5.45)
best avg5: 44.83 (σ = 1.19)

current avg12: 54.29 (σ = 8.75)
best avg12: 54.29 (σ = 8.75)

OH. PBs across the board. I'm improving, but I'm still really slow...


----------



## Julian (Aug 16, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> At 2 in the morning?


Well, it ended at 2 in the morning. There were lots of breaks throughout.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 16, 2012)

51.70 megaminx single. Lucky though, pll skip.  Woo, sub-NAR!


----------



## pedrinroque (Aug 16, 2012)

6.91 F' U2 D' R B2 U' F' D R' U F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 R 

inspection x2

xcross: U2 L2 R' F D L' (6)
F2L 2 : U' R U' R' L U' L' (7)
F2L 3 : R U' R' U' R U R' (7)
F2L 4 : U R' U' R Y U' R U R' (8)
OLL- -: U F R U R' U' F' (6)
PLL Z : ................. (15)

49 moves 7.09 tps


4x4 BLD(centers + corners)
12:06.96 L r' B2 f' r2 F2 u2 f' r u B2 u D' L2 D u2 B' R2 r' u' R2 F' r2 f2 D2 F D' R' B' u F' B' f2 u2 D' B2 f D' L2 u2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 16, 2012)

8.70 PB AO5 


8.52, 8.71, 10.47, 8.86, 8.47

EDIT:

9.90 AO50


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 17, 2012)

3x3 BLD 3:27.50 

B2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R U R2 U' B2 F' L B F2 U


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 17, 2012)

my first timed petrus solve ever: 53.24 sec

the next 150:


Spoiler



53.24, 22.16, 22.84, 26.64, 30.65, 25.88, 29.08, 32.52, 32.09, 28.44, 22.00, 22.39, 16.97, 28.33, 22.04, 38.51, 26.56, 17.88, 24.04, 26.79, 24.43, 26.31, 27.62, 23.97, 27.38, 39.58, 20.59, 26.09, 32.78, 27.58, 21.07, 22.86, 26.36, 29.52, 29.03, 27.58, 23.31, 34.50, 24.79, 27.11, 28.62, 31.00, 25.38, 20.91, 30.68, 23.18, 24.91, 26.20, 24.97, 23.26, 20.99, 25.87, 20.06, 20.07, 21.05, 19.81, 23.83, 23.16, 25.19, 31.24, 23.41, 21.55, 22.86, 21.78, 33.31, 32.16, 27.99, 23.64, 24.62, 23.82, 30.76, 24.81, 27.45, 28.53, 28.77, 21.82, 27.72, 20.93, 32.06, 28.23, 29.08, 24.40, 22.24, 27.62, 21.75, 29.42, 22.88, 23.70, 26.67, 26.42, 21.77, 24.15, 26.92, 30.18, 28.81, 24.01, 22.06, 26.33, 23.43, 21.01, 18.33, 27.77, 19.06, 21.11, 24.32, 24.54, 30.87, 28.97, 23.18, 24.13, 29.89, 19.65, 26.05, 24.78, 28.19, 21.88, 23.14, 20.71, 18.17, 30.17, 21.97, 17.32, 21.35, 30.06, 30.27, 18.20, 28.13, 21.14, 18.08, 18.98, 22.17, 24.19, 28.54, 21.94, 20.53, 20.07, 30.19, 23.91, 25.68, 20.40, 24.23, 22.69, 22.59, 23.61, 25.30, 25.49, 28.08, 25.16, 24.06, 27.17



best: 16.97
best avg5: 19.44 
best avg12: 22.30 
best avg50: 23.65 
best avg100: 24.48 

that was the most fun session i've done in my entire life


----------



## timeless (Aug 17, 2012)

timeless said:


> finally sub 16, 2 move cross + A perm
> 5. (15.87) U B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B R U R2 D' R B2 F L' B2



15.87 again and acw A perm
5. (15.87) B F' L' U' B2 L2 B F2 L2 F' B2 U' R' L B2 D2 R2 F' L' U R D R2 F' L'


----------



## cubingawsumness (Aug 17, 2012)

WHOAAA. what just happened. 13.23
R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' U L2 F2 R' U2 F D' L' D2 L B L2
I'm pretty sure it was a last layer skip.
Either that or a one look OLL and then PLL skip.
If it was a last layer skip, it's the seond one I've gotten!

The cross was normal, and the F2L felt smoother than normal but no free pairs or anything.


----------



## Julian (Aug 17, 2012)

OH: 15.50 D B2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' F' D U F2 U' R D R2 U'

y2 R2 U' r x' U' r' x U' y' r U' r'
z U R U'
z' U2 R' U2 R2 U R'
R' U R U' R' U R
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 (z x) U' R U R2

And 21.98 Ao100.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 17, 2012)

officially sub- 40 took forever


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2012)

3:21.67 2-5 relay


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 17, 2012)

Sub 12 Fullstep O_O
1. 11.62 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 F R2 B' D' F2 R' D B' D F2

Reconstruction:
z2 R' D F2 D2 // X Cross
U' (R U R' U')x3 // F2L2
(L' U' L U)x2 y' R U' R' //F2L3
y2 U2 R' F R F' //F2L4
y2 r U R' U R U2 r' //Fatsune OLL
GPerm

Hope I did it right, I have school know and can't check


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2012)

Just got 8.53, my first sub-9. With PLL-skip, but whatever. I've had maybe ten sub-10 in my life.

U B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D B' L2 U' L B2 D' L2 F U2 L
z2 y
F' L' u'
U2 R U' R2' U R
L U2' L' U' L U L'
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U
U2 R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U2


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2012)

Go Stefan 

Square-1
17-Aug-2012 15:16:17 - 15:31:46

Mean: 17.48
Standard deviation: 3.66
Best Time: 10.50
Worst Time: 28.06

Best average of 5: 15.67
7-11 - (20.80) 15.32 18.19 13.49 (10.50)

Best average of 12: 16.55
2-13 - 15.68 13.42 19.03 14.55 19.20 20.80 15.32 18.19 13.49 (10.50) (28.06) 15.83

Best mean of 25: 17.48
1-25 - 18.77 15.68 13.42 19.03 14.55 19.20 20.80 15.32 18.19 13.49 10.50 28.06 15.83 18.37 19.02 11.49 18.87 21.23 21.85 14.07 15.37 16.09 18.08 20.57 19.04



Spoiler



1. 18.77 (0,5) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (2,0) /
2. 15.68 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-1,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,1)
3. 13.42 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (4,0) / (4,0)
4. 19.03 (1,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (4,0)
5. 14.55 (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,6) / (0,3)
6. 19.20 (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,2) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,3) /
7. 20.80 (-3,2) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (0,4) / (1,0) /
8. 15.32 (0,-4) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-1,2)
9. 18.19 (1,0) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-4,2) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,4) /
10. 13.49 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (-5,2)
11. 10.50 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-2,4)
12. 28.06 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,1)
13. 15.83 (-2,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-2,4)
14. 18.47 (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,1) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) /
15. 19.02 (4,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (-2,3)
16. 11.49 (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,-5)
17. 18.87 (0,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (6,4) / (-5,-4)
18. 21.23 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-1,3) / (3,6) / (-1,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,4) /
19. 21.85 (0,-4) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-4)
20. 14.07 (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-4,4)
21. 15.37 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-3) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (0,-1)
22. 16.09 (0,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (-2,-5) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
23. 18.08 (0,5) / (1,-5) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0)
24. 20.57 (0,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (3,1) / (3,3) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) /
25. 19.04 (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (0,1) / (3,-2)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2012)

Note to self: video number 1

I'm now trying to conquer my nervousness on camera. All of the below is recorded. If you'd like any uploaded just ask.
best avg5: 7.40 (σ = 0.26)
best avg12: 7.77 (σ = 0.54)

7.15, 7.01, 7.67, 7.38, 8.61, DNF(9.04), 8.61, 8.98, 9.09, 9.66, 7.71, 9.82, 9.28, 6.20, 7.87, 7.33, 8.81, 7.46, 7.72, 7.44, 7.02, 7.50, 25.26, 8.38, 8.16, DNF(8.58)

I am of course trying to get a subwr avg12, but as I said I get nervous. All I care about is breaking my new set of PBs, my "on camera" PBs.
At that point my camera ran out of memory but I will attempt again.


----------



## Escher (Aug 17, 2012)

Definitely upload that avg12.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 17, 2012)

And the ao5.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2012)

Avg12 is uploaded. I'll check if its the right vid then maybe make thread. Though I'd much prefer a subwr avg.

Avg5, ill upload later...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Avg12 is uploaded. I'll check if its the right vid then maybe make thread. Though I'd much prefer a subwr avg.
> 
> Avg5, ill upload later...



So... upload a subwr avg when you get one? What's youtube UWR ao12, btw?

EDIT: pyraminx 
current avg5: 7.02 *(σ = 0.01)*
7.03, 7.02, (8.51), 7.02, (5.82)

Crazy standard deviation...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2012)

Beat all my PBs. hopefully I can do something like this tomorrow.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:25.61
worst time: 1:48.44

best avg5: 1:31.91 (σ = 2.51)
best avg12: 1:34.47 (σ = 3.62)
best avg100: 1:39.05 (σ = 4.02) a lot of 1:45s at the begining


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2012)

wat.

10.29 3x3x3 avg12.

9.69, 10.86, 9.95, 10.25, 11.48, (8.05), (12.44), 9.40, 9.88, 10.13, 11.84, 9.41

Done on Cubemania. The 8.05 was an LL skip (I only forced EO).



Spoiler: scrambles



9.69 B2 U L F2 L' D2 F2 U' B L' B2 R' F2 D B D B' D' R2 U L2 F D' B2 D'	
10.86 B R F R2 F2 L2 B D B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D' F2 R2 D2 F' L' F' R' D' F D	
9.95 R U' L' F2 U2 L' U' R F U' R D R' D' F2 R' U' B2 D' B' D' B' L U' B2	
10.25 B' L' U' L' D' B2 L F2 U2 L U' F' R2 F' L F2 R2 U L2 B R D2 L D B	
11.48 F D F' R F' D R' D R' F2 D' L' D2 R B' U2 B2 D' R2 U' R' B' U F L'	
8.05	R2 U' L' F U' B L2 F' L' U L' D F2 U' F' R' D2 F R B U F' R U2 B2	
12.44 R2 B2 D' F' D R D2 L2 U F' R' B R B' U R B U' F R B R F2 U2 R	
9.40 F D2 R2 F2 R' U L2 D' L2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 U' B U F' U' L B U' B' R2 F'	
9.88 U' R2 F R2 F R F R U F U F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U B L2 B2 D' R'	
10.13 U' L D2 L' B' L2 B D F2 L' F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' B'	
11.84 D R D2 L2 U' R' B R' D2 R' B2 D2 B' D R D2 L B2 R' D F' U' L F D'	
9.41 R2 B R U R' F U F U B' U2 F' R' F' U' B L B' L' B U L F D L'


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 18, 2012)

wat? 9.19 3x3 pb single  First sub 10.  F R U R' U' F' LL


----------



## jla (Aug 18, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> wat? 9.19 3x3 pb single  First sub 10.  F R U R' U' F' LL



Congratz!

My accomplishment:

First sub-4 for 6x6    AWESOME!

3:49.02 2B' 2R2 F2 3U 2D 2U F2 B2 2U B' L D F 2L' 2D 2R' U 3F' 3U F2 3F2 2D' 2U2 3U' 2B' 2L' 2R B2 U' 3F 2L' B' 2D2 L' 2F2 2L' 2F2 D' U R L' 2D2 L' U 2D 2F2 3R2 3U2 U2 R2 2D U2 3U' R2 U' 3R2 D' 3U' F' 2R' B R' 2R' 2F 2B2 3F2 2D' 2U F' U2 L2 F2 3U R' F' 3F' 2L F2 2F' 2D


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 18, 2012)

Olook I finally beat a PB.



Spoiler: 12.63 3x3 average of 100



1. 10.00 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 F U' L F' R2 F' D' L
2. 12.16 U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R' B D F' R' D' B' R2 F' D2 U'
3. 14.11 U F2 U R2 D R2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' U F R L' B' R F2 D' F2 R'
4. 13.06 D F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U2 B' D' F' U B U' R U' L' B'
5. 14.61 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 F D L2 F2 D R L2 D' U2
6. 10.19 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U B U2 F R D L2 F R2 B2 F'
7. 12.33 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R D F' R' L' B' L' U2 F' U
8. 12.13 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' L' U' F2 D2 F' U' F' U' F'
9. 13.91 B2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R' D R B U' L2 U' L' B2
10. 13.78 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D U' R2 B2 L U2 B' U R2 L' U R B' L'
11. 11.88 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D R' F L U B2 R U' B R D2 R2
12. 12.69 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D B' D R D' U' L F D F' D' U'
13. 13.38 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 U' B U2 R' F' L' B' U'
14. 13.69 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U R' U' B L2 U R' B' F' D' L' U'
15. 14.99 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' U B L' D' R2 L' U2 R' D B2 D' F'
16. 13.47 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D U' L B F U B' F2 L' B R' D' U2
17. 14.33 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B L' U' F2 R' D2 L' F' D2
18. 12.81 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F R' U2 B L' U' R2 D B L2 U
19. 8.56 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U L' B' R' D' F R2 B2 D F2 D U
20. 11.90 U L2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D F L U' R' L2 B D F U B2 U'
21. 13.22 L2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D L' B2 F2 R2 L' D2 B' R D'
22. 11.75 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B D B F L' B2 U L2 B2 R'
23. 13.40 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 U R2 F' U L' F D' R' B' F2 L F2
24. 13.02 U' R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D L2 B U L2 D' R' U2 B' R2 L F' U'
25. 16.44 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 L D B D2 U2 R' L' B' R' F2
26. 12.88 U B2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' B' D' R' F L F2 U2 F2 U2 L'
27. 11.53 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' F' R' D' L' F2 U F2 U' L'
28. 13.97 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F L F2 R' B' L2 B2 D' U F' D
29. 16.00 U F2 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' L' D R' B2 D' B' F2 L2 U2
30. 14.43 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F R' B F' D' B R U2 F D2 U'
31. 11.90 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R B' D' F U' B' U2 L B D' R
32. 14.03 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U L R2 B' D2 R U B' D U2 F
33. 10.94 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B U' L' D B' L' F' U' F2 L
34. 15.22 F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D F2 U R' B D2 U2 B' L2 B U R' B' D2
35. 10.59 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' U' F' L2 B R' B2 L' D' U2
36. 11.05 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R F' L B R2 U R B' F' R' U
37. 13.65 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B R B F' D' B' R' D2 R' L' D
38. 11.18 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D' U R' B' F L' F L2 B2 R F' R' U'
39. 12.88 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F D B U' L' B R L2 F' D' U'
40. 11.22 U B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 L' B D F D B2 R2 L' B' R2 U2
41. 13.55 B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B' L B' F U' R U L2 B' U'
42. 12.94 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' F L F U2 F' U' B R' D L
43. 11.91 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B' L U B2 F R2 L' F' U R' U2
44. 12.09 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D F L2 U' F D' L U F' D U2
45. 11.97 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 B L' F2 U' L2 D R U2
46. 13.75 U' F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' U L2 F2 R' U2 B L U F' U2
47. 11.77 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F' U2 L' D F2 L' U2 R' B' D2 L'
48. 14.99 B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L U' R2 D' L2 U' F D B L'
49. 10.59 D' U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' R2 B L2 D L' U L B F' L U
50. 11.72 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B D' F D' L2 B L2 U' R D2 L2
51. 9.78 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 L2 B L' B2 D' B' F U' R2 D' L2
52. 13.97 D' B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 B L F' D' R U2 L2 B' D U2
53. 11.80 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U B2 U B' R' D' F' U B2 R D2 F2 U
54. 12.84 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U F' D B2 R L' F2 L B' L F D
55. 10.78 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 D' U2 F B2 R B2 U L2 U F2 U L' U'
56. 16.02 R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D R2 B R' D' U' L' U' B F' R U2
57. 13.61 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D U2 F2 D L2 D B' D' B F2 R F U2 B U' B R'
58. 10.88 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B D' L U2 L B' U2 R' L F' L2
59. 14.50 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D U R U B R U2 R' L2 B L' B' D
60. 14.22 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U B' R2 D' R' U F' R2 F2 R' B L'
61. 14.86 B2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 U' R2 B U' F2 R' U2 L' U'
62. 10.90 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 B' D2 U' B2 F R' B U' L'
63. 14.83 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F U' B2 L' U' R' B L D2 R2
64. 12.91 R2 L2 D R2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R F L' D2 R F U L F' D
65. 9.81 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 D' R' D2 U' L B' L F2 R' L2 D U2
66. 12.69 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R B' D L' F2 R' L' F' R2 U'
67. 9.72 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L U' B2 L' B' F' L D2 U2
68. 12.75 L2 D B2 D B2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B' U L' U' F' D' R' U' F D2
69. 11.15 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 L' D L' U R2 F' L B2 U R'
70. 15.52 R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F' R D' U B' F2 D L' F' D2
71. 13.88 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R D2 F U' R B2 L' F2 L2
72. 9.31 B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F' L' U B' D2 L D R' U2 L' D'
73. 10.65 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 L D L' D2 U' L2 F' D U2 F
74. 13.30 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F U' L2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 B2 U'
75. 12.97 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 F' R D2 U B' L F' R2 U'
76. 13.88 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F' U2 L U2 B L2 U R2 D' L2
77. 11.80 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 U' B D2 U F U' B2 R D2 L' B2 U2
78. 10.69 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 D L B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F' R2 F2 U R'
79. 13.81 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B D U' F' R2 B' U2 L' F' D2 U2
80. 11.44 B2 D' B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' B R' B' L2 B' R2 D2 R' B'
81. 12.15 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R D2 L B R' D2 U B F D U2
82. 12.86 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U F2 U' R L2 B R2 L' F' R2 D F U
83. 12.38 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B R' B L' F' D' R' F D' R2 U2
84. 11.02 U L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 U R2 B' R L2 F D' F' R2 B' F2 R' U2
85. 15.13 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L D R' U R B' R' B' D F' D
86. 12.69 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U L2 B R' B' L' U R2 D' B R' U'
87. 11.46 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 U' F' R' D L' B
88. 12.75 U B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 R' B' U2 F2 R D2 F D' L'
89. 15.31 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 B' D' U F' R2 L D B' R' L2
90. 10.69 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' B U2 L F2 R' B2 D' L' U2
91. 10.96 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B' U R2 D L' D U2 B L U
92. 9.88 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B L D U2 L D2 R2 F R2 L F U'
93. 13.88 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B D U R L U2 B' F' D F L2
94. 12.78 D R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D2 L' F D' U' R F' D B2 L' U'
95. 10.34 U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L U' L2 F' D B' F2 R2 D R
96. 14.02 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U R L U' R D' U' L' F R2 L2
97. 13.86 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L' B U' F' D' R2 F2 L U
98. 11.03 U F2 D B2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 D R B2 D' F U' F' L' B' F' R2 U
99. 12.33 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 U2 L' B2 D B L F2 D R' L' U'
100. 13.84 F2 D R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' U' L' U B' D' B2 R' B2 L2


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 18, 2012)

3x3 8.96 Full step. my first sub 9 full step solve !!
R U2 L' B2 R B2 D2 L' R U2 R2 D L2 B' D' U2 R' D F L2

F' R' D2 R D
L U2 L' U' F' U' F
y R U' R' y U L' U' L
R U R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
y2 U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

50 MOVES / 5.58 TPS


----------



## uvafan (Aug 18, 2012)

First semi-purposeful xeoline on this scramble:

R2 F' D2 L' D2 B L2 R F' L D B D2 L2 B2 F2 L R' D R' D' U F' R2 D 

Instead of doing L' U' B' R L D'

I did L' U' B' R *U'* L D'

I really just meant to preserve the pair, but I got lucky and the other edge was already in place. 

And I got a 12.79


----------



## APdRF (Aug 18, 2012)

8.94	B2 L' D B F' D B2 F2 L U B2 U F2 L' F2 R' L2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B R2 L'

z2 y' // inspection
F D2 R' // cross
U' R' U' R // first pair
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // second pair
y' R' U R // third pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // fourth pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL

40 moves / 8.94 sec = 4.474 TPS

First sub-9 full step.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 18, 2012)

1:34.11 5x5 single, first sub 1:40. Forced PLL skip, antisuneBRURUB LL instead of antisuneFRURUF.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 18, 2012)

6.99 pyraminx ao100

7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, (11.04), 8.80, (4.21), 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, (3.75), 5.80, (11.60), (13.49+), 7.72, (3.74), 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, (12.46), 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, (3.60), 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, (11.17), (3.86), 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44

Sweetness. Knowing how the 10,000 cube marathon works though (having seen results myself), this will be "meh" on monday or tuesday.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 18, 2012)

12.02, 17.82, 13.40, 13.98, 17.40, 17.28, 13.85, 11.68, (20.77), 16.26, 15.66, (11.17) = 14.94

Apparently two counting 17s :fp + a bunch of lucky singles  = PB


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 18, 2012)

sub 14 with the frids

13.93, 12.88, 12.58, 14.44, 12.82, 12.72, 14.27, 15.38, 15.44, (12.56), (15.52), 14.20 = 13.87


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 18, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 12.02, 17.82, 13.40, 13.98, 17.40, 17.28, 13.85, 11.68, (20.77), 16.26, 15.66, (11.17) = 14.94
> 
> Apparently two counting 17s :fp + a bunch of lucky singles  = PB



You are now 10 seconds faster than me... No fair.  GOGOGOGOGO Sub 15 by end of AUGUST!!! You're so close!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2012)

4x4 55.27 average of 12, 54.11 average of 5, 48.81 single.

I've had 1 46 single and 4 or 5 48s, but no 47s or 49s.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2012)

Not an accomplishment but I dont know where to post this.

R' F' L' B L U B' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' R D' F' R2 F2 L2 F D F L

x' R D R' F' D
R U' R'
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L'
U' R U2 R2' U' R
U R U R' U' R U R'
U' R2' D' Rw U2 Rw' D R U2 R
U2

7.90 +2

FML my first sub 8 and it's a +2 ;____;


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 19, 2012)

jla said:


> Congratz!
> 
> My accomplishment:
> 
> ...



Thanks  you got sub 4 by a fair bit too


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 19, 2012)

sub 52.65 official 4x4 single


----------



## uvafan (Aug 19, 2012)

32.65 oh single


----------



## Unnoticed (Aug 19, 2012)

Roux PB's. I love Roux.

26.68, 25.47, 25.15, 18.54, 30.28, 29.00, 18.87, 29.88, 26.53, 16.42, 21.65, 25.70, 25.38, 23.18, 23.10, 26.25, 25.74, 23.79, 17.86, 20.25, 25.54, _17.35, 26.76, 25.77, 19.14, 23.69, 23.27, 21.50, 23.49, 22.14, 21.26, 21.24, 25.26, 22.68, 22.16, 24.99, 28.24, 23.42, 19.60, 22.19, 19.18, *17.06, 22.05, 28.11, 19.03, 17.53*_, 24.44, 26.17, 19.91, 21.18



Spoiler: Statistics



number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.42
worst time: 30.28

current avg5: 21.84 (σ = 2.34)
*best avg5: 19.54 (σ = 2.30)*

current avg12: 21.13 (σ = 2.65)
best avg12: 21.13 (σ = 2.65)

current avg25: 22.33 (σ = 1.99)
_best avg25: 22.21 (σ = 2.42)_

current avg50: 23.05 (σ = 2.88)
best avg50: 23.05 (σ = 2.88)

session avg: 23.05 (σ = 2.88)
session mean: 23.08





Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6


7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2012)

10.98 10.26 11.05 10.37 11.36 (12.17) 10.97 (10.23) 11.10 11.80 11.66 10.59.

11.01 ao12    

(14.13) 10.98 (10.26) 11.05 10.37

10.80 ao5


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 19, 2012)

30.97 OH PB single, I think I found me a nice, loose maincube (Guhong V1)


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 19, 2012)

I really need to write down my really big cubes pbs.
1. 5:27.63 D' r u d F r2 3u2 3f2 D' R2 D' B b' 3u R2 F2 b' U2 u2 3f F2 f' B' l' b' u2 l B' U r' l2 R2 U2 D' 3r 3u' r2 3f u' R2 d2 B2 L' d U' L2 3f2 f' 3r l' 3u' 3r' U2 B' l' d2 L U l U' L2 b' r' D' F u R' d' f 3r' R2 d2 L2 D2 3u2 F' R 3u' r2 D' 
Maybe pb


----------



## uvafan (Aug 19, 2012)

Getting closer to sub16. 16.26 avg100
Time List:


Spoiler



17.17, (12.99), 15.67, 14.33, 18.18, 13.75, 17.07, 16.38, 19.02, 17.30, 17.07, 15.97, 16.25, 16.73, 13.48, 20.21, 17.42, 18.12, 15.13, (29.57), 17.16, 14.26, (12.64), 15.58, 17.28, 18.99, (12.51), 13.30, 17.57, 14.14, 13.35, (22.70), 16.16, 15.67, 17.88, 14.63, 15.78, 17.08, 16.91, 20.47, 15.30, 16.73, 17.59, 14.66, 19.39, 18.17, 14.68, 15.51, 19.03, 15.28, 13.18, (21.49), 17.62, 17.65, 14.51, 16.39, 18.36, 17.48, (56.48), 19.29, 17.28, 15.20, 15.79, 17.97, 17.20, 13.35, 14.93, 17.18, 14.83, 17.33, 15.27, 13.33, 14.79, 15.38, (12.93), 16.59, 16.53, 13.73, 17.42, 13.70, 15.07, 17.54, 13.38, 20.03, 13.30, 16.05, 17.44, 18.58, 17.24, 13.05, (20.55), 15.06, 17.11, 14.23, 15.31, 18.95, (12.45), 17.14, 14.30, 15.70


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 19, 2012)

lol 2x2
best avg5: 4.18 
best avg12: 5.06 
best avg50: 5.96 
best avg100: 6.25 
best avg250: DNF (lol i'm terrible)



Spoiler



6.57, 5.39, 8.70, 5.59, 6.32+, 7.20, 9.41, 7.48, 7.02, 14.91, 6.79, 8.98+, 6.27, 7.27, 4.72, 6.57, 5.21, 10.45, 4.51, 8.90, 6.86, 5.30, 4.28, 6.14, 4.99, 4.36, 8.99+, 6.25, 5.67, 8.33+, 6.09, 8.54, 5.00, 7.50, 3.35, 5.04, 5.67, 5.64, 8.17, 7.96, 6.17, 8.62, 7.24, 4.71, 6.53, 6.84, 7.13, 4.17, 7.82, 4.48, 5.02, 4.93, 5.70, 3.22, 4.81, 3.72, 5.34+, 7.28, 6.74, 3.56, 6.29, 6.65, 6.84, 5.24, DNF, 7.02, 6.62, 5.75, 6.41, 9.42, 6.27, 6.83, 6.32, 5.95, 6.13, 7.77+, 4.97, 6.06, 7.10, 5.30, 7.36, 7.39, 7.51+, 5.73, 5.12, 11.88+, 7.04+, 4.37, 8.31, 8.14+, 5.23, 4.94, 7.36+, 9.78, 6.06, DNF, 7.17, 8.33, 5.80, 12.41, 5.96, 8.28, 8.09+, 7.61+, 6.31, 8.00, 4.88, 4.91, 4.64, 7.39, 8.96, 9.62, DNF, 5.40, 4.53, 6.71, 7.24, 5.77, 5.83, 9.78, 6.24, 10.67, 2.72, 5.59, 8.75, 8.28, 6.72, 6.53, 3.34, 4.12, 4.61, 5.77, 9.94, 7.74, 2.65, 8.18, 3.90, 3.10, 6.72, 6.84, 8.07, 18.85, 6.86, 6.37, 7.61, 5.08, 8.99+, 5.19, 4.39, 5.46, 3.57, 6.35, 4.27, 6.63, 7.87, 8.45, 8.73, 5.61, 6.66+, DNF, 4.62, 4.05, 10.98, 3.29, 3.87, 6.34, 4.75, 5.06, 4.90, 4.53, 5.83, 7.70, 5.57, 6.95, 4.96, 4.44, 7.11, 4.77, 5.02+, 8.32, 7.86+, 4.86, 9.99, 2.54, 9.12, 10.52, 7.45, 7.01, 4.43, 6.11, 6.06, 4.12, 4.90, 6.50, 7.15, 7.04, 8.59, 7.46, 3.47, 6.56, 5.75, 4.89, 6.87, 5.51, 3.24, 5.22, 6.94, 5.15, 8.65, 3.72, 6.18, 6.84, 4.91, 7.27, 6.50, 8.81, 6.86, 6.20, 5.75, 6.80, 6.09, 4.89, 4.59, 6.93, 5.76, 5.75, 8.24+, 7.13, 4.97, 6.82, 8.82, 6.80, 5.89, 5.77, 3.91, 4.51, 6.23, 6.04, 13.78, 8.01, 4.62, 7.21, 6.23, 5.50, 7.88, 5.86, 6.52, 7.33, 9.05, 5.40



i just have to remember to AUF and not forget to start the timer.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 19, 2012)

59.75, 59.41, (1:00.44), (57.00), 58.08 = 59.08

Megaminx, PB average of 5, and sub-NAR.  It's not even the end of summer yet, too, so I have a lot of time to improve! I haz comp with mega in December.

Edit: 59.41, (1:00.44), (57.00), 58.08, 59.15 = 58.88

The avg12 sucked.


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 19, 2012)

We have just had 24h marathon with Michał Halczuk and Dariusz Antokoloski in Kraków. I did 1000 solves, but I was solving for maybe 14-45h 
And we met Cornelius Dieckmann and Filippo Brancaleoni at mall


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 19, 2012)

ZZ-D (porkynator variation)

best avg5: 23.41 
best avg12: 25.46 


Spoiler



24.99, 23.34, 26.52, 27.17, 27.22, 25.19, 28.11, 24.39, 24.68, 26.36, 24.76, 21.94, 31.83, 21.63, 25.11, 26.87, 32.60, 32.73, 34.29, 26.16, 27.46, 26.45, 23.40, 20.36, 20.39


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 19, 2012)

Getting faster...

Best average of 5: 12.35
52-56 - 13.13 11.67 (13.64) 12.25 (11.60)

Best average of 12: 12.95
47-58 - 12.47 (15.41) 13.34 11.86 14.28 13.13 11.67 13.64 12.25 (11.60) 14.50 12.40



Spoiler: Scrambles



47. 12.47 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' L' B R' U2 L2 D' B2 R U' F
48. 15.41 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 R U B D F L B2 U2
49. 13.34 F2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U R B F R B D2 R2 D L' D
50. 11.86 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' U' L U' B U R' F' R2 U'
51. 14.28 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B' R L2 F R F2 L' B L2 B U
52. 13.13 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' F' R L2 U' F' L2 B' D2 L U2
53. 11.67 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 F' U L B D' L U F2 U'
54. 13.64 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F' L F' D2 L' D B' U L' F' U2
55. 12.25 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D U B2 D2 B' L' B' F2 R B2 D' B2 F U2
56. 11.60 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 L' F' D L2 F D2 B R' D
57. 14.50 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F' R B2 U2 F2 D' U' R' B' L'
58. 12.40 R2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R U B R' F U B L2 B L2 U


----------



## Riley (Aug 19, 2012)

11.89 average of 100, with more 9's than 10's. (16 9's, 13 10's) And 2 8's. Also a 10.87 average of 12 on video.

OH PB's: 27.26 average of 5, 28.40 average of 12.


----------



## soup (Aug 19, 2012)

New bests for 7*7*7 and 13*13*13; 
7*7*7; 541.18 seconds. Link here
13*13*13; 3902.70 seconds. Link here


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 19, 2012)

7x7 PB avg 5: 3:41.27

3:34.43, 3:44.65, 3:34.69, 3:45.16, 3:44.46


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 20, 2012)

started my practice

best time: 9.50
worst time: 19.92

best avg5: 13.82 (σ = 1.50) 12.95, 12.96, (12.45), (17.01), 15.55,
best avg12: 14.65 (σ = 1.85) 16.30, 13.51, 13.81, 14.66, 15.11, 17.93, (12.43), (17.94), 16.77, 12.95, 12.96, 12.45,
best avg100: 15.91 (σ = 1.48) 15.80 is pb

19.34, 16.30, 19.86, 18.44, 15.81, 19.92, 15.91, 18.12, 18.55, 12.01, 14.21, 16.99, 14.37, 15.80, 15.11, 16.16, 17.78, 15.50, 17.20, 17.22, 17.79, 18.36, 17.53, 16.12, 16.96, 15.37, 16.48, 12.30, 15.62, 16.25, 17.77, 16.11, 19.61, 13.07, 16.00, 15.08, 17.77, 15.50, 16.34, 14.29, 17.51, 17.72, 16.30, 13.51, 13.81, 14.66, 15.11, 17.93, 12.43, 17.94, 16.77, 12.95, 12.96, 12.45, 17.01, 15.55, 15.99, 16.72, 14.23, 12.05, 17.75, 16.06, 15.86, 17.97, 15.70, 13.23, 9.50, 16.32, 17.65, 12.77, 15.88, 16.06, 16.49, 17.68, 15.98, 17.51, 16.83, 15.08, 15.38, 15.26, 14.48, 13.79, 16.03, 14.14, 13.85, 14.89, 16.35, 14.74, 16.46, 14.88, 16.61, 16.41, 12.56, 14.90, 17.10, 17.83, 15.42, 17.52, 15.51, 16.57


@Julian I don't think I can do the marathon, I have to help my dad do landscaping for few days and won't be able to practice

edit:
just realized i could roll out the bad beginning

14.70, 14.54, 17.91, 17.36, 14.71, 18.19, 15.37, 16.72, 14.56

15.77 pb ao100


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 20, 2012)

ZZ-D (porkynator variation with 2look 2gll)

best:16.64
best avg5: 21.06 
best avg12: 21.69 
best avg50: 22.90 
best avg100: 23.53 
best avg150: 23.96 



Spoiler



21.37, 28.69, 25.88, 24.88, 22.94, 20.33, 24.93, 21.48, 25.83, 29.20, 26.24, 21.75, 24.94, 31.73, 22.06, 25.63, 27.42, 21.05, 29.16, 22.65, 23.76, 24.84, 29.77, 19.46, 22.51, 27.46, 24.27, 21.23, 24.43, 23.12, 23.14, 20.71, 24.78, 29.23, 19.74, 25.65, 21.82, 23.38, 22.79, 23.39, 22.53, 26.24, 29.06, 29.14, 26.85, 32.69, 26.09, 27.14, 22.23, 24.07, 28.17, 23.22, 23.38, 32.21, 28.02, 24.45, 20.50, 28.28, 21.25, 23.58, 25.88, 21.18, 27.52, 21.73, 19.80, 21.68, 23.15, 24.01, 24.86, 23.91, 21.44, 20.99, 19.90, 27.59, 25.56, 23.61, 24.87, 27.56, 16.64, 28.62, 21.20, 22.74, 20.96, 24.77, 30.02, 21.28, 19.80, 21.23, 21.96, 22.56, 21.43, 21.96, 27.89, 22.70, 25.96, 23.34, 26.85, 25.77, 24.14, 24.94, 21.99, 21.98, 19.70, 24.93, 23.59, 25.08, 20.85, 22.88, 22.08, 21.75, 18.96, 20.53, 27.44, 26.51, 19.70, 22.38, 19.18, 21.63, 24.21, 18.29, 26.64, 23.82, 23.93, 24.76, 19.14, 19.89, 25.54, 23.75, 21.70, 23.29, 23.72, 26.60, 28.18, 21.20, 29.97, 25.74, 19.41, 25.37, 19.73, 25.33, 21.09, 25.36, 26.18, 20.64, 27.53, 21.49, 24.13, 27.93, 23.20, 20.43


----------



## Julian (Aug 20, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> @Julian I don't think I can do the marathon, I have to help my dad do landscaping for few days and won't be able to practice


Aw. Well good luck getting better at sq1 anyway. By the way, I was surprised when you told me you were averaging 16, I didn't think you were that fast.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 20, 2012)

i did like 1500 solves after TOS



vcuber13 said:


> I finally finished! Improved a lot over the solves, about 4 sec.
> 
> number of times: 1000
> best time: 6.84
> ...


----------



## timeless (Aug 20, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH ao5: 26.23
1. (20.52) F D2 L2 U2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R B2 D' F' R' L2 F2 B L2 B U2 L2 B D' R' 
2. 23.78 R2 F2 U2 D2 B' F R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U2 B U' R' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 F' L B' 
3. 22.89 L B' D R' B' D U' R2 U2 R' B U R' F U' F' U' L' B L2 F' D' R2 B' R2 
4. (33.81) L F2 L' B2 L2 R2 D F R' L' U R' B' R' B U2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 U' R' B2 R' 
5. 32.02 B U2 R U' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' R F U R L' F2 R L B2 L' U' B' D U R' L2



timeless said:


> oh single - green cross
> 26. (22.21[U perm]) R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' F D R' D2 R U2 F2



OH single - green cross
1. (20.52) F D2 L2 U2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R B2 D' F' R' L2 F2 B L2 B U2 L2 B D' R'


----------



## AnsonL (Aug 20, 2012)

4x4 33.88avg 5 34.47avg12


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Average of 12: 9.14
1. 9.30 R2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F' D2 F2 U' R' B' L F' D F2 U2 R' U' 
2. 9.48 D2 U' B2 D L2 D B2 R2 U F2 D2 B' D U R' U' L' B' U' L2 
3. 9.03 R2 F2 L R2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B R' F U2 L2 D L' F' U' 
4. 9.32 L2 R D2 R F2 L D2 B2 D2 R' B2 D' B2 U' R B2 R' B U' F' U' 
5. (8.08) F2 L' D2 L U2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 L' F U' L' D2 R' F' D R' B2 U2 
6. 9.23 F2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 D B2 D F2 L D' B2 R2 D2 R U F' R F 
7. 8.66 B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D L U L2 D' B F U F R2 D' 
8. 9.61 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R D2 L B' D' U2 F R B' L2 B2 L2 
9. (11.13) D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F R' F L2 B' F2 L R' D2 U' 
10. 8.43 L2 F L2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D F' D2 B2 U L F R2 
11. 9.66 U2 F L2 B' U2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 F' U' L U B' D2 U F D L' F 
12. 8.69 F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 F L2 F D2 R F2 D L2 U' F' 

Sub-9 incoming!


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 20, 2012)

9.77, 8.37, 8.05, 9.80, 8.50, 9.02, 13.36, 9.80, 9.36, 8.17, 9.32, 8.93, 9.79, 10.87, 10.51, 10.31, 10.63, 8.78, 9.84, 9.65, 9.51, 9.57, 10.90, 10.85, 9.92, 10.38, 9.57, 8.81, 7.42, 9.32, 9.53, 9.11, 11.09, 11.61, 9.29, 9.92, 9.92, 11.19, 8.68, 11.25, 11.17, 9.36, 10.20, 11.37, 10.21, 8.37, 9.77, 11.72, 9.79, 9.63, 11.09, 9.43, 9.56, 9.74, 11.21, 12.40, 10.57, 8.62, 11.34, 10.66, 9.52, 10.77, 10.68, 9.09, 8.25, 9.16, 10.30, 10.26, 9.77, 11.04, 10.39, 10.72, 8.84, 10.51, 9.91, 11.75, 10.43, 8.45, 8.93, 14.05, 10.66, 8.85, 10.46, 10.21, 9.46, 10.60, 10.29, 9.77, 9.58, 8.36, 9.53, 12.08, 11.25, 11.98, 11.31, 9.65, 9.49, 11.13, 9.79, 10.65

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.42
worst time: 14.05

current avg5: 10.03 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 8.63 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 10.44 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 9.10 (σ = 0.61)

current avg50: 10.20 (σ = 0.82)
best avg50: 9.82 (σ = 0.81)

current avg100: 10.01 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 10.01 (σ = 0.85)

session avg: 10.01 (σ = 0.85)
session mean: 10.05

I want sub 10 ._.


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2012)

10.79, 14.64, (10.50), 15.73, 11.20, (16.97), 14.93, 16.41, 11.06, 13.48, 13.50, 13.58 = 13.35

Roux :3

I need to learn some CMLLs and work on 4a (for some reason I suck at it)...


----------



## uvafan (Aug 20, 2012)

16.12 avg100



Spoiler



15.14, 16.97, 13.47, 17.86, (12.01), (20.56), 14.86, 14.79, 18.75, 18.51, 15.77, 15.96, 14.70, 15.63, 16.62, 14.59, 18.93, 18.24, 13.84, 14.56, 13.92, 17.08, 15.86, 17.74, 18.19, 15.99, 17.25, 16.15, 14.92, 19.60, 13.46, (10.44), 15.31, 14.37, 16.04, 19.00, 17.32, 19.71, (12.82), 18.35, 17.12, 16.11, 18.24, 15.16, (20.52), 17.22, 14.29, 17.10, 16.57, 17.29, 14.99, 18.14, 16.47, 15.31, 15.51, 18.17, 14.64, 17.47, 16.85, (26.91), 15.63, 15.64, 14.70, 17.41, (21.62), 19.32, 13.76, 15.31, 14.89, 17.72, 15.94, 14.49, 17.60, 14.35, 17.43, 14.81, (19.78), 13.70, 16.34, 15.96, (12.03), 13.53, 12.84, 15.85, 14.55, 14.62, 16.42, 18.47, 13.73, 14.87, 13.56, 15.93, 18.75, 18.67, 14.28, 18.60, 16.70, 13.80, (12.74), 14.15



14.59 avg12

(12.03), 13.53, 12.84, 15.85, 14.55, 14.62, 16.42, (18.47), 13.73, 14.87, 13.56, 15.93


----------



## kbh (Aug 20, 2012)

You improve to damn fast Uvafan :O


My accomplishment:

A 19.33 Ao50:



Spoiler: Times



18.17, 20.76, 21.44, 20.99, 21.13, 18.68, 24.01, 20.69, 15.90, 15.82, 21.57, 22.55, 19.74, 22.70, 18.22, 23.22, 20.02, 18.61, 19.54, 18.84, 19.39, 14.58, 19.84, 18.56, 19.51, 21.50, 16.44, 16.08, 21.75, 18.62, 18.48, 18.48, 20.65, 17.86, 19.67, 19.91, 19.24, 16.10, 19.31, 17.93, 18.35, 21.76, 18.41, 19.66, 17.63, 23.02, 16.54, 19.81, 18.82, 16.74





Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.58
worst time: 24.01

current avg5: 18.46 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 17.85 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 18.84 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 18.55 (σ = 1.45)

current avg25: 18.85 (σ = 1.45)
best avg25: 18.83 (σ = 1.11)

current avg50: 19.33 (σ = 1.67)
best avg50: 19.33 (σ = 1.67)

session avg: 19.33 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 19.34

24: 1
23: 2
22: 2
21: 6
20: 5
19: 11
18: 12
17: 3
16: 5
15: 2
14: 1

Most consecutive sub 20 times: 8



So 34 sub 20 times :/ Could be better..


Edit:
3x3 OH pb's:

Single - 38.30
Ao12 - 52.71


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 20, 2012)

2x2 (coll)
best: 2.37
best avg5: 3.58 
best avg12: 4.41 
best avg50: 5.43
best avg100: 5.85 


Spoiler



6.79, 9.47+, 6.33, 9.10, 6.53, 3.51, 6.62, 3.07, 6.22, 7.80, 5.77, 5.51, 5.27, 6.73, 6.98, 5.74, 6.68, 7.06, 9.00, 4.36, 4.46, 4.96, 5.31, 4.43, 6.06, 2.66, 2.37, 4.24, 3.85, 6.10, 3.80, 6.45+, 9.06, 5.27, 5.09, 13.73, 4.08, 6.98, 7.20, 4.86, 4.49, 5.51, 5.47, 3.68, 6.70, 4.96, 5.29, 6.09, 4.00, 8.52, 5.89, 5.60, 6.19, 4.53, 6.47, 6.49, 5.30, 6.32, 4.38, 4.26, 4.23, 6.53, 4.51, 6.80, 6.17, 5.23, 6.27, 6.19, 5.19, 4.87, 6.70, 5.22, 10.31, 4.56, 3.46, 6.09, 6.70+, 5.57, 6.58, 6.49, 6.33+, 3.79, 6.49, 5.98, 6.68, 5.82, 3.87, 3.34, 9.29, 4.66, 5.77, 5.99, 7.33+, 5.63, 6.84, 8.90, 7.27, 6.56, 6.89, 4.73



3x3 (zz-d porkynator variation)
best: 17.09
best avg5: 19.72 
best avg12: 20.83 
best avg50: 21.77 


Spoiler



20.10, 22.58, 22.44, 26.65, 23.20, 22.31, 21.38, 20.93, 20.42, 23.71, 21.23, 20.54, 25.45, 21.58, 20.15, 17.09, 19.51, 19.51, 20.76, 23.17, 27.45, 22.98, 18.83, 23.51, 22.37, 23.27, 19.05, 23.78, 22.28, 21.92, 20.18, 18.54, 24.20, 20.72, 20.48, 21.87, 21.19, 20.68, 21.53, 18.65, 24.49, 20.89, 18.29, 23.69, 24.24, 17.35, 25.26, 24.14, 22.88, 22.13


----------



## uvafan (Aug 20, 2012)

kbh said:


> You improve to damn fast Uvafan :O



Thanks.  I've seen a bunch of your posts. Good luck getting back to the speed you were at before and faster!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 20, 2012)

AnsonL said:


> 4x4 33.88avg 5 34.47avg12



Standard Reduction?


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 20, 2012)

3x3 

14.83 average of 100!! first sub 15 

number of times: 124/124
best time: 11.30
worst time: 21.80

current avg5: 16.61 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 12.99 (σ = 1.62)

current avg12: 15.01 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 13.67 (σ = 1.36) *nearly a PB*

current avg100: 14.94 (σ = 1.66)
best avg100: 14.83 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 15.04 (σ = 1.55)
session mean: 15.15


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 20, 2012)

18.378 18.812 18.349 (18.075) (18.850) => 18.513


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 20, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 1000/1000
*best time: 11.62*
worst time: 20.87

current avg5: 17.59 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 14.99 (σ = 2.42)

current avg12: 17.35 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 15.66 (σ = 0.67)

current avg100: 16.83 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 16.69 (σ = 1.02)

current avg1000: 17.11 (σ = 1.08)
best avg1000: 17.11 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 17.11 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 17.08
Almost sub 17 Ao1000


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

Scrambling pb avg of 12Session average: 5.39
1. 5.82 B D B' R2 U' D2 F R2 L U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D 
2. (6.55) L2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B R2 B2 U2 F' R' B2 F2 D' L U2 F U2 L B2 
3. 4.96 U L' U R2 D' R2 B L2 U R' U2 D2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 
4. 6.41 R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' U L' U2 F' D2 B D B D L2 F2 
5. 4.91 F2 D L2 R2 U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 F L' U' F' R U' B2 D2 R2 U2 
6. 6.27 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 B' R' F' L' R2 U' B2 L D' U B 
7. (4.66) F D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 U' L F' L2 B U' R' B L B 
8. 4.80 R2 U2 F R2 B U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' L' F2 D' F L2 R2 D L R B2 
9. 5.18 U2 F' L2 F2 L' D' F U' L U2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D 
10. 5.56 L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F U2 R' B U F L' F D' B2 R B' 
11. 5.13 R' D' F U' L' D' L' F R D2 F2 U L2 U F2 B2 D2 L2 U 
12. 4.90 R' U B2 U D' F B U2 F D' L' D2 B2 R B2 R2 L' D2 R U2


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 20, 2012)

You're reading is fast... I can't even get sub 6


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> You're reading is fast... I can't even get sub 6



Thanks! Try turning up the scramble size.


----------



## Riley (Aug 20, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Thanks! Try turning up the scramble size.



Is this scrambling forwards and backwards so you end up with a solved cube? Or just once forward? I'm getting high 5's low 6's just forward.


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2012)

Average of 12: 4.53
1. 4.23 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L' F D' F' D2 R2 B F U' 
2. 4.26 D F' B' D2 R D F D' F D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 D2 B' D2 
3. (6.50) B2 U' R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U R U B2 U B2 D2 F R2 
4. 4.38 B2 L U2 R D2 R B2 L U2 R' F2 U' B F2 D' U R B R' U' F 
5. 3.98 L2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 L R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F L' B' D B2 F' 
6. 4.50 R U F2 U L' D' L' D R2 U2 L2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' 
7. 4.22 B R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' F D F' R B' U F' L' R F2 R2 
8. 4.42 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U R2 F' R' U2 B' U F2 D' R' U' F' 
9. 4.84 U2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L B' D' R' U2 L' B' D L' B' 
10. (3.75) R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U R' D' F' R2 D2 F' R' B F D2 
11. 5.06 U' B2 L F L2 F' B2 U B U D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 
12. 5.37 R2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 B L2 F L F R' F2 D R2 

Drew: pwned


----------



## soup (Aug 21, 2012)

New best for 4*4*4; 143.72 seconds. (Record broken by 27 seconds!)
Link here


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 21, 2012)

L2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L B F U2 R U F U' B D

Solution:

Cross: x2 D R' D L2 D R2
F2L 1: U' R U R' U y' R' U' R
F2L 2: L' U L R U R' L U L'
F2L 3: U' y' R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 4: L' R U R U' L
OLL: U2 F R' F' R U R U' R'
PLL: x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x U'

56/6.52 = 8.58 TPS

TPS PB 

And don't bother telling me to do U2 R' U' R for the last slot to get a PLL skip....I've been informed.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 21, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> L2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L B F U2 R U F U' B D
> 
> Solution:
> 
> ...



I can't seem to get this to work. I know that after your F2L 4, it doesn't solve the lost pair. I can't figure out the mistake.

Edit: I found out the mistake. It should be R' instead of R in f2l 4 as bolded.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 21, 2012)

zzd

best avg12: 20.57 
best avg50: 21.58

*EDIT:*

zzd

best: 16.08 
best avg5: 19.12 
best avg12: 20.38 
best avg50: 21.15 
best avg100: 21.59


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 21, 2012)

1. 10.901 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R B F' R D U L' R2 
2. 9.721 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 U B L B L2 B2 L B2 U 
3. 10.238 U2 B L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 B2 F' R B U' R2 D' U2 R' B' R2 F2 
4. (8.678) R U D' B' R2 L2 U' L' F' U' F R2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 B' 
5. 9.932 B2 U B2 D F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R' D' B2 R U2 B D R2 B 
6. 9.808 F2 R2 D U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 B R' B' U2 F2 U' B' D R2 
7. 9.946[PLL skip saved me] F2 B' U' R L2 B' L2 F' D F2 R' D2 F2 R' L' B2 L B2 D2 L 
8. 10.465 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L2 U2 B D' L R2 F R 
9. 10.102 U' B2 D U L2 D F2 R2 B2 U L2 F' U' F U' R' U' L D2 F' R2 
10. (12.502) U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D B' R' U' L B' D2 U' F2 L' D B' 
11. 10.006 U D' R B' R2 L2 U F U2 L' U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 
12. 12.138 D2 F' L2 F R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 F D F2 R' D' F R U' F2 L' B2 


best avg12: 10.326 (σ = 0.72)

First PB in more than 2 years.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 21, 2012)

PB single - 14.45! 3 move cross into H-perm.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 21, 2012)

(8.41PLLskip), 11.54, 10.28, *12.64*, (16.56),_ 8.82, 8.82, 9.46, 10.35, 8.90PLLskip_, *12.22*, 10.29 = 10.33...

Three couting 8s but two 12s and an 11 :fp FML. Hands were shaking after 8.90
Italics is 9.06 avg 5 PB by a lot (0.6 sec)

On video. Uploading the avg 5 only

I wIlL NeVEr GEt sUB tEn GAHAhHHAHH

EDIT: 41.69 qcube 4x4 single. Real cube PB is 48.00 lol. Yau and no parity. Didn't feel fast at all... Probably skipped a few edges without noticing
156 moves at 3.74 TPS
Edit2: (41.693) 52.134 45.283 (1:24.053) 48.143 => 48.520 What the... just got way faster all of a sudden... Real cube avg 5 PB is like ten seconds slower...45 and 48 are OLL parity.

(41.693) 52.134 45.283 (1:24.053) 48.143 1:00.531 1:00.294 1:03.457 1:04.413 1:02.602 1:06.654 55.433 => 57.894


----------



## nccube (Aug 21, 2012)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 4.53
> 1. 4.23 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L' F D' F' D2 R2 B F U'
> 2. 4.26 D F' B' D2 R D F D' F D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 D2 B' D2
> 3. (6.50) B2 U' R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U R U B2 U B2 D2 F R2
> ...


Average of 12: 4.39

1. (3.50) U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 D' F' U' B2 R2 U' L U' 
2. 4.34 D' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L U' B' D U' B F2 U2 F' D2 
3. 5.60 B D2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 D L R2 D F L2 F2 L R D 
4. 4.85 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 D' R D' U2 L B D U2 L' R' D2 
5. 4.88 R2 U2 L D2 L D2 L D2 U2 L' F2 D R2 B' L2 F2 L' D B2 R 
6. 3.72 D L2 U L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' U' B R2 D2 R B' L' B U 
7. 4.02 U' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' U' F' L2 F' U' F L' R' 
8. 3.75 F R' F D' B U2 B R' U' D2 R' B2 L' F2 L F2 R2 B2 L' D2 
9. 4.50 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L' F L2 U2 F R' U' F' L D2 
10. (6.03) L2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U R2 D' L2 R2 F' D2 R2 U' F' D L F' D F' 
11. 4.02 F2 R2 B' D R D F2 L' B' R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 
12. 4.21 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U B D L F L' R D' L2 F2 D


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 21, 2012)

1. 10.96 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 L' F' L R D F2 L F2 R2 U First timed solve of the day. X Cross + PLL skip, can someone reconstruct at least the xcross? I'm not 100% sure

Obviously It was the green orange xcross, but I don't find an organic way of doing it


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 21, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> zzd
> 
> best avg12: 20.57
> best avg50: 21.58
> ...



still rainbow? are you gonna use this as your main method?


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 21, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 1. 10.96 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 L' F' L R D F2 L F2 R2 U First timed solve of the day. X Cross + PLL skip, can someone reconstruct at least the xcross? I'm not 100% sure
> 
> Obviously It was the green orange xcross, but I don't find an organic way of doing it



Maybe

x2
R D' L D' R2' F // xcross (6)

from there I'd do
L' U L U' L' U L 
U' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L
U R U' R' U R U R' 
U2 M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U


----------



## Edward (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally getting in cube-shape and learning full OLL. 
1/4 of the way there


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Maybe
> 
> x2
> R D' L D' R2' F // xcross (6)
> ...


I also got to that OLL, but I never use M moves in F2L


----------



## pedrinroque (Aug 21, 2012)

4x4

single 36.84
*avg5: 37.71 PB*
avg12: 39.95


----------



## uvafan (Aug 21, 2012)

Sub16 avg100!!!! 15.98



Spoiler



17.66, 14.41, 14.78, (20.04), 15.54, 17.03, 17.31, 16.45, 18.44, 14.05, 15.32, 15.82, 18.68, 12.86, 14.10, (11.65), 14.67, 16.76, 17.07, 16.37, 13.45, 17.11, 17.21, 19.16, (20.63), 14.41, 13.58, 16.07, 16.96, 15.42, 16.82, 18.76, (21.13), 15.63, 14.54, 14.72, 15.25, 15.45, 16.00, 14.56, 17.48, 16.65, 16.73, 17.54, 13.87, 13.18, (19.75), (12.21), 18.12, 15.49, 18.85, 14.76, (12.40), 13.86, 16.50, 13.77, 16.62, 14.68, 15.89, 16.68, 16.48, 16.33, 15.07, 17.56, 18.12, 14.70, 17.97, 15.74, 15.14, 15.64, 16.23, 14.86, 17.02, (12.46), 17.91, 15.17, 14.90, 14.15, 17.79, 14.73, 18.05, 12.61, 15.65, 17.50, (12.38), 13.69, 15.81, 15.12, 16.08, 15.02, 16.79, 16.48, 19.17, 17.40, 16.40, 13.03, 16.63, 16.02, (21.80), 18.10


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

Escher said:


> 10. (3.75) R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U R' D' F' R2 D2 F' R' B F D2
> 
> WTF. make video  sub 4


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Sub16 avg100!!!! 15.98
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill race you to sub 12 with me on sq1


----------



## uvafan (Aug 21, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> ill race you to sub 12 with me on sq1


Ok sure. It'll probably be like a year for me though, depending on if/when I hit plateaus.


----------



## Escher (Aug 21, 2012)

nccube said:


> Average of 12: 4.39



Nice  
What's your PB for scramble+solve timed? I think I was getting about 16ish a while ago, I think sub 15 would be pretty hard to get consistently (5BLD?).

Drew: Maybe I will


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2012)

Escher said:


> Nice
> What's your PB for scramble+solve timed? I think I was getting about 16ish a while ago, I think sub 15 would be pretty hard to get consistently (5BLD?).
> 
> Drew: Maybe I will



Wth first try 14.52 (Sune PLL skip) XD


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 21, 2012)

1. 2:13.76 D2 r' f R2 L2 B' r' D2 L f' L f D U2 R' r b B u2 B' r D' f' d' f2 l' L' F' d U2 R2 D d u R' d' B2 d' r l U2 u L2 D u' L2 b R2 F2 l' L D2 f2 D' u2 B' r' d u2 F'


----------



## Zimmboys (Aug 21, 2012)

24.53 avg. of 5!

(27.30)
23.16
(21.01)
23.86
26.58


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 21, 2012)

2:57.44 PB 6x6 single.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

Escher said:


> Nice
> What's your PB for scramble+solve timed? I think I was getting about 16ish a while ago, I think sub 15 would be pretty hard to get consistently (5BLD?).
> 
> Drew: Maybe I will



16.49[3.55] U2 B2 R' F U B' U D2 L D' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 Pb scramble time, fall solve.
EDIT: Did 20 OH solves: 
12.20 AVG of 5 (PB)
13.13 AVG of 12 (PB)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> EDIT: Did 20 OH solves:
> 12.20 AVG of 5 (PB)
> 13.13 AVG of 12 (PB)


wut, since when are you anywhere near this fast


----------



## Julian (Aug 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> wut, since when are you anywhere near this fast


By solves, I think he means scrambles?


----------



## soup (Aug 22, 2012)

New best for standard cube; 56.11 seconds. See here


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 22, 2012)

6.83 PLL skip.


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 22, 2012)

First sub20 average and it's sub19 
18.60, (28.33), 18.85, 19.16, (16.75) = 18.87 (σ = 0.23) 

And ao12 PB:
24.24, 18.60, (28.33), 18.85, 19.16, (16.75), 21.13, 21.43, 19.32, 21.06, 21.54, 20.92 = 20.62 (σ = 1.62)


----------



## Iggy (Aug 22, 2012)

Got a 1.94 master magic single, finally sub-2! Next: Sub-10 on 3x3, sub-1 on 4x4 and sub-0.9 on magic


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 22, 2012)

Ao100 PB:
Average of 100: 16.51


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 22, 2012)

14.54 R' F2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 R' U' R' B' D' F R2 F' U2 L U'

what?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 22, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> 14.54 R' F2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 R' U' R' B' D' F R2 F' U2 L U'
> 
> what?


x2
R2 U' B' L' R' D
R U R L U L2
R U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
aperm

thats what i would do


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 22, 2012)

z2 //INSPECT
L2 U' F' R' L' D //EOL (6,6)
L' U L' U2 L' U L U R U' R L U' L' //LEFT (14,20)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R2 U R //RIGHT (10,30)
U' F' L F R' F' L' F R // OCLL (9,39)
U L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' U //J-PERM (13,52)

that's what i ended up doing
comes out to 3.57 TPS :|


----------



## applemobile (Aug 22, 2012)

Average of 5: 16.98


Spoiler: SPOYLAR



1. 16.17 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L F' L F' R' B L' U' B' D 
2. (18.69) R D2 R F2 L' D2 L U2 R F2 R U L B D' F L D B2 L D2 
3. 17.90 L2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 U' L U2 L' B R' F' R2 U' L B2 
4. (16.02) F2 D2 F U D' B U2 R' B L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 
5. 16.87 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B' L' F' U' B' R U2 F D F'



Average of 12: 18.06


Spoiler: SPOYLAR



1. 19.35 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F L2 D L' R2 D R' D F' 
2. 16.17 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L F' L F' R' B L' U' B' D 
3. 18.69 R D2 R F2 L' D2 L U2 R F2 R U L B D' F L D B2 L D2 
4. 17.90 L2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 U' L U2 L' B R' F' R2 U' L B2 
5. (16.02) F2 D2 F U D' B U2 R' B L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 
6. 16.87 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B' L' F' U' B' R U2 F D F' 
7. 17.01 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' R' U2 L2 R2 F2 R' F' L2 B' U' F D B' D L' R2 
8. (22.90) R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U B2 L B2 D B' F2 R' D U2 B U' 
9. 18.50 D' B D2 F' B2 D' F2 B R' B U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 
10. 17.28 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D F L U R D B2 U' R' 
11. 19.76 D2 R' U2 L' F2 R D2 R' D2 U2 L' F R D' L' U B U L' F2 R 
12. 19.08 U2 R D2 L2 F2 L U F L' U B2 D L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D R2


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 22, 2012)

Megaminx 1:57.37 first sub 2 !!

R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 22, 2012)

oh
Average of 5: 13.81
1. (12.83) D2 F D2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 F2 D' L B' L R F R2 F R' B
2. 14.02 D' F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B L' R2 B2 L' U' B2 U' B' L'
3. (15.76) U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 F L R F2 U2 L B' L' D U
4. 14.56 B U2 B D2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D R D B' U L D L' F
5. 12.84 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L B F D' L2 R D' U2 B2 F EPLL skip


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 22, 2012)

yay lower Ao100 and PB single (sub 15 single, woulda been lower except for a few derps like that 32.57 lololol

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.54
worst time: 32.57

current avg5: 21.87 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 21.53 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 23.82 (σ = 2.20)
best avg12: 22.49 (σ = 2.07)

current avg100: 24.58 (σ = 2.97)
best avg100: 24.58 (σ = 2.97)

session avg: 24.58 (σ = 2.97)
session mean: 24.54



Spoiler



31.05, 21.61, 27.20, 21.90, 19.03, 21.08, 25.38, 22.40, 27.10, 21.66, 20.78, 21.05, 21.93, 23.18, 25.62, 25.87, 27.41, 23.85, 19.01, 26.03, 16.79, 24.49, 21.38, 21.18, 31.22, 24.33, 22.25, 26.89, 25.53, 25.70, 27.25, 23.75, 25.42, 19.31, 25.24, 23.59, 24.44, 28.00, 27.49, 28.93, 21.21, 26.45, 21.47, 32.57, 19.08, 26.97, 27.87, 23.41, 26.54, 19.24, 31.43, 20.81, 24.87, 31.38, 24.96, 22.32, 27.01, 21.30, 28.24, 25.35, 25.69, 20.41, 19.70, 31.44, 30.39, 20.20, 24.34, 23.79, 26.53, 31.64, 27.42, 26.46, 28.49, 23.22, 25.98, 14.54, 28.38, 29.59, 23.91, 27.57, 26.46, 16.44, 19.34, 23.50, 26.35, 24.90, 27.44, 27.00, 23.92, 29.00, 24.58, 26.03, 25.64, 23.46, 21.31, 22.16, 27.63, 22.82, 20.63, 16.64


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty good session

best avg12: 15.41 (σ = 1.23)
1. 16.18 F2 U2 L2 B2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B R F' L2 D' L R2 D2 B 
2. 13.83 L' B2 R U2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 D' R' U' L B2 F U L2 D' B2 
3. 16.61 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R' F2 D' U2 B2 R' D L2 B' 
4. 13.61 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L U2 R' B R2 U F' D R2 
5. 16.68 F' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F U2 R F' D L B' D' U L' U R' 
6. 14.00 U2 F' B2 U' L' F2 U' B U' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 
7. 15.53 R2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' D B2 D' L' B' U' F2 R U' 
8. (12.68) F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U R' B' U B F' D R F2 D2 F2 
9. 16.74 B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 F' L R2 B R2 F2 U' B U2 L 
10. 15.03 L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L' B F' D2 L2 F' D B2 D' F 
11. (16.75) D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 R F L F' D L2 U' F' D' R' F' 
12. 15.92 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L F U L' F2 R' U F' D U' R' 

best avg100: 16.19 (σ = 1.10)


----------



## F2LOL (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh snap i just got my first sub 20 solve! (PLL Skip, haha) 19.69

Thats really good seeing as how my average of 12 i just did is 30.27


----------



## F2LOL (Aug 22, 2012)

Just did my first TIMED OH solve......2:11.47.....</3

ps sorry for the double post


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess im getting over that 17 plateau ...

Rubik's cube
Aug 22, 2012 8:33:16 PM - 9:01:42 PM

Mean: 16.65
Standard deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 14.10
Worst Time: 20.04

Best average of 5: 15.63
19-23 - 15.63 (16.43) 15.26 16.01 (14.10)

Best average of 12: 16.31
11-22 - (15.14) 16.56 16.59 15.57 16.41 17.62 17.05 (17.80) 15.63 16.43 15.26 16.01


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I'm starting to be okay at 5x5x5. First sub90 single and first sub100 avg5.
> 
> 1:33.43, (1:46.97), 1:40.08, 1:38.69, (1:27.25) => 1:37.40 (σ = 3.51)



One week later...

1:25.01 single

1:33.11, 1:33.26, (1:40.83), (1:25.01), 1:27.11 => 1:31.16 avg5

1:33.11, 1:33.26, 1:40.83, (1:25.01), 1:27.11, (1:41.04), 1:31.00, 1:38.59, 1:33.00, 1:31.88, 1:35.54, 1:37.53 => 1:34.18 avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

5x5, first 2 days of marathon

number of times: 80/80
best time: 1:15.61
worst time: 1:44.24

current avg5: 1:31.93 (σ = 5.32)
best avg5: 1:21.36 (σ = 2.46)

current avg12: 1:28.69 (σ = 4.90)
best avg12: 1:24.50 (σ = 3.58)

current avg25: 1:27.09 (σ = 4.34)
best avg25: 1:26.80 (σ = 3.81)

current avg50: 1:28.57 (σ = 4.46)
best avg50: 1:28.54 (σ = 4.23)

session avg: 1:29.51 (σ = 4.67)
session mean: 1:29.52


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 23, 2012)

well today's a good day apparently

got a PB single earlier, now i just got my first sub 20 Ao5 :|

Average of 5: 19.97
1. (24.98) D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 F U2 F U' B' F2 L B L2 B2 
2. 19.88 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 R' F2 R' D' R2 B F2 R2 U' B' D R' U2 
3. 20.03 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L2 B' R U2 R2 B' D R2 F' D' 
4. 20.00 F' D2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' F2 R' F' D2 B L2 U F R D' B' F2 
5. (18.18) R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 R B' L B2 U' R' B2 L' F


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> 5x5, first 2 days of marathon
> 
> number of times: 80/80
> best time: 1:15.61
> ...



marathon to?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

Ima do 1000


----------



## JasonK (Aug 23, 2012)

Been a while since I did a decent-sized average, and seems I've improved:


number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.77
worst time: 20.50
best avg5: *12.65* (σ = 0.28)
best avg12: *13.31* (σ = 1.14)
session avg: 14.78 (σ = 1.56)
session mean: 14.85

12.91, 14.73, 13.80, 17.38, 15.53, 13.95, 17.06, 17.71, 16.77, 12.36, 14.62, 17.50, 11.77, 20.50, 13.82, 14.27, 14.90, 14.88, 17.68, 12.13, 17.67, 14.85, 15.52, 16.05, 15.43, 13.75, 13.74, 15.10, 17.13, 15.99, 15.72, 17.25, *12.80, 13.57, 12.29, 14.93, 16.44, 13.07, 12.04, 15.75, 12.36, 12.92, 12.68, 12.75*, 14.38, 16.25, 15.77, 13.39, 14.17, 14.30


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 23, 2012)

(15.54), *12.10*, *12.11*, (11.38), *12.11* = 12.11 (σ = 0.01)

lolconsistent.
(consistently bad)

3x3 avg 100 11.23(starts at 9.89)


Spoiler



11.38, 12.11, 11.78, 10.18, 10.54, 14.28, 10.23, 12.20, 11.30, 10.95, 10.60, 10.81, 15.03, 15.45, 12.04, 11.36, 14.82, 13.65, 13.41, 14.04, 10.50, 9.24, 11.32, 8.99, 10.73, 9.98, 11.37, 13.02, 7.93, 11.02, 11.10, 9.79, 10.62, 12.33, 9.41, 10.28, 11.52, 9.86, 11.01, 11.97, 10.77, 17.82, 9.42, 12.64, 9.74, 10.72, 11.32, 11.16, 11.46, 10.56, 10.69, 10.64, 11.59, 10.79, 11.28, 10.11, 11.90, 10.91, 9.57, 12.03, 11.24, 9.32, 9.63, 11.86, 10.64, 11.20, 11.94, 10.63, 10.82, 11.55, 11.75, 9.01, 11.23, 12.50, 14.64, 11.72, 11.42, 11.85, 12.85, 10.34, 11.92, 9.44, 7.59, 8.11, 12.55, 12.02, 10.79, 10.07, 10.55, 12.07, 10.68, 8.42, 10.25, 12.64, 11.91, 13.38, 14.34



Best avg 5: 10.34, (11.92), 9.44, (7.59PLLskip), 8.11 = 9.30
best avg 12: 9.44, (7.59), 8.11, (12.55), 12.02, 10.79, 10.07, 10.55, 12.07, 10.68, 8.42, 10.25 = 10.24

also 9.98 avg 5 and 7.93 single earlier in the avg
Counting 8.11 and still fail of sub 10 avg 12


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 23, 2012)

2x2

best avg100: 5.55 
best avg250: 5.80

i will now learn some cll


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 23, 2012)

10.12 avg 12 on video

Y U NO SUB 10 AARAGGGAIOIUHOIUHIOUYOIUHOIUYUIOIUY
*goes to weep in a corner*

Average of 12: 10.12
1. 10.37 F2 D2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F' L' F' R' U2 B' D' F2 U F2 
2. 9.08 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 F' U' B D2 R2 F' R' B' F2 U2 F' 
3. 10.52 L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 R F' U L B L D2 U B' F2 
4. 9.49 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 F R' U' R2 D2 L' U F L U2 
5. 10.08 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U R D2 L B L' D2 B2 L' F' D2 
6. 10.12 F L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 D R' B D2 R U F2 D2 L U 
7. 9.51 U' R' F' R B' U2 R2 D' B U' R' B2 R U2 D2 R' L2 U2 F2 R' B2 
8. 10.73 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U F2 D2 R B' L2 U' B2 U2 R' U2 B' D' 
9. (11.90) D' F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B D' R U2 B R2 U B' D 
10. 10.54 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R F D F2 D L2 D2 U' R2 
11. 10.76 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 L' F2 U2 F U L' F2 R B R' 
12. (8.98) L B' D' B' L' B2 L' U' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F' L2 B' 

I will upload but I wont make a thread


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 23, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> 10.12 avg 12 on video
> 
> Y U NO SUB 10 AARAGGGAIOIUHOIUHIOUYOIUHOIUYUIOIUY
> *goes to weep in a corner*
> ...



I have this great fear that you're gonna be sub 10 in no time...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> 10.12 avg 12 on video
> 
> Y U NO SUB 10 AARAGGGAIOIUHOIUHIOUYOIUHOIUYUIOIUY
> *goes to weep in a corner*
> ...



I pictured Yu weeping into a corner of a guhong >_>

Nice job anyway


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 23, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> I pictured Yu weeping into a corner of a guhong >_>
> 
> Nice job anyway



What the hell lol. 
On a related note I put "AARAGGGAIOIUHOIUHIOUYOIUHOIUYUIOIUY" into google translate and pressed listen.... linky




Rubiks560 said:


> I have this great fear that you're gonna be sub 10 in no time...



Thanks! IMO it will take about 100 more near misses....

Edit:
[youtubehd]DyRg72uuzKk[/youtubehd]


----------



## uvafan (Aug 23, 2012)

What happens after I relube my cube?



Spoiler



I break my avg100 by .42!

15.56 avg100

14.43, (12.69), 14.29, 13.36, 12.71, 14.43, 15.69, (22.54), 15.49, 16.46, 18.13, 16.43, 12.82, 15.76, 14.22, (19.35), 18.15, 18.14, 15.65, 14.52, 18.86, 18.20, 16.68, 13.36, 15.62, 14.01, 16.06, 13.47, 16.41, 16.43, 13.60, 16.47, 16.00, 14.20, 18.93, 16.03, (12.68), 13.67, 17.43, 13.80, (20.69), 14.45, 14.30, 14.75, 14.16, 15.26, 15.17, 13.25, 15.29, 15.34, 15.88, 14.98, 15.89, 15.59, 15.92, 15.18, (12.04), (11.44), 14.82, 14.44, 17.06, 15.67, 15.70, 18.43, 17.44, 16.46, 17.21, 13.08, 14.52, (19.42+), (21.37), 17.31, 15.89, 16.15, 14.62, 15.96, 19.30, 14.96, 15.52, 15.10, 14.24, 18.97, 14.75, 15.05, 15.35, 15.49, 13.10, 14.43, 14.03, 14.46, 13.74, 16.81, 17.38, 17.26, 14.40, 17.89, 14.42, (12.08), 16.68, 16.84


----------



## calebcole203 (Aug 24, 2012)

3:10.11 PB with feet in weekly


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 24, 2012)

9.59 average of 5

1. (14.03) L' U' D' R' D2 F' U R B D R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 R 
2. 10.42 F2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R D L D2 B L' U2 F2 D B2 U 
3. 9.38 D' R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F D' F' U R' F' U' B L U2 
4. (7.94) D2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 L D2 L2 B' R D' F' L R2 B D' L' F' 
5. 8.98 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 D' R' B D2 L2 U L2 F2 U2


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 24, 2012)

Day 3 of 5x5 marathon

1:20.82, [(1:16.07), 1:19.15, 1:28.92, 1:22.79, 1:18.78], 1:29.05, 1:26.08, 1:29.16, 1:23.27, (1:30.15), 1:20.33 = 1:23.84 with [1:20.24 avg5]

number of times: 120/120
best time: 1:15.61
worst time: 1:44.24

current avg5: 1:30.53 (σ = 1.39)
best avg5: 1:20.24 (σ = 2.22)

current avg12: 1:31.08 (σ = 3.03)
best avg12: 1:23.84 (σ = 4.17)

current avg25: 1:27.62 (σ = 4.99)
best avg25: 1:25.41 (σ = 3.88)

current avg50: 1:27.82 (σ = 4.86)
best avg50: 1:26.31 (σ = 4.52)

current avg100: 1:28.44 (σ = 4.74)
best avg100: 1:28.20 (σ = 4.79)

session avg: 1:28.88 (σ = 4.80)
session mean: 1:28.93


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 24, 2012)

First 3x3x3 solve under 30 seconds, at 29.90 Yay! But quite lucky.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 24, 2012)

First unassisted (no cheat sheet) 4x4 solve just now!! 7 min 22 sec!! I hope I improve quickly cause 7 min a pop chews up a lot of time. Which I could spend sleeping!


----------



## Julian (Aug 24, 2012)

Good TPS:

9.90 B2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F' D2 L' B2 R B' U2 L2 F2 D'

x z2 U L U' l U' y R2
U L' U' L U' y' R U R'
U y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U L' U L U2 L' U L
L U L' U' L U L'
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'

64 moves HTM (cancelled) --> 6.46 TPS


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 24, 2012)

*OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG*
11.60 nonlucky with zz-d 
on D2 B' D F R B2 L' D U2 F R U' D' L U2 R D2 U' L U2 D' R2 D U' F 

that beats my former zz-d PB by 4 seconds


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 24, 2012)

Rainbow powaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 24, 2012)

20.05 average 12. SOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE TO SUB-20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2012)

kbrune said:


> First unassisted (no cheat sheet) 4x4 solve just now!! 7 min 22 sec!! I hope I improve quickly cause 7 min a pop chews up a lot of time. Which I could spend sleeping!


Damn, I wish I could spend 7 minutes sleeping. Usually when I fall asleep in the middle of the day I get up much later than I intend to.



EDIT: 27 (RUR'U')6s in a minute = 648 turns :x


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2012)

‎1:22.67 avg12:
1:22.23, 1:23.89, 1:21.06, 1:19.46, (1:18.01), 1:26.94, 1:24.30, 1:22.62, 1:22.37, 1:19.99, 1:23.87, 1:27.10

All stats after day 4:
number of times: 163/163
best time: 1:15.61
worst time: 1:44.83

current avg5: 1:22.95 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 1:20.24 (σ = 2.22)

current avg12: 1:22.67 (σ = 2.22)
best avg12: 1:22.67 (σ = 2.22)

current avg25: 1:24.70 (σ = 3.35)
best avg25: 1:24.70 (σ = 3.35)

current avg50: 1:26.57 (σ = 4.40)
best avg50: 1:26.31 (σ = 4.52)

current avg100: 1:26.82 (σ = 4.62)
best avg100: 1:26.73 (σ = 4.70)

session avg: 1:28.02 (σ = 4.72)
session mean: 1:28.17


----------



## Lid (Aug 25, 2012)

2 PBs today 
5x5x5 single 1:55.45 = 1st sub2 & 2x2x2 avg12 5:17


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 25, 2012)

2x2
best avg12: 4.87 
best avg50: 5.40 
best avg100: 5.51 
best avg200: 5.60 
best avg500: 5.74 



Spoiler



6.82, 4.59, 6.57, 6.32, 6.49, 4.94, 6.41, 6.56, 3.95, 5.53, 7.77, 5.45, 5.43, 6.61, 4.70, 4.38, 6.46, 6.07, 9.20, 3.87, 4.56, 4.82, 7.16, 4.22, 3.74, 8.99, 5.65, 5.33, 7.59, 7.97, 4.28, 5.37, 3.36, 3.79, 4.60, 5.79, 5.77, 4.22, 4.87, 6.41, 5.10, 4.88, 6.54, 5.24, 8.18, 3.91, 5.77, 7.11, 5.09, 2.51, 5.80, 8.40, 6.34, 5.81, 4.34, 6.35, 6.84, 6.27, 6.53, 7.62, 7.51, 6.00, 8.62, 8.38, 7.17, 5.81, 2.98, 6.46, 6.35, 7.99, 4.02, 6.70, 5.88, 4.99, 6.09, 4.53, 7.17, 7.25, 5.46, 5.00, 4.68, 5.41, 9.20, 5.12, 7.17, 7.21, 7.96, 5.28, 7.34, 7.88, 6.42, 7.21, 6.13, 6.34, 6.61, 4.73, 6.54, 6.38, 5.16, 5.05, 5.36, 3.99, 5.33, 7.11, 5.83, 5.66, 3.19, 7.24, 6.29, 4.42, 7.97, 8.01, 2.61, 6.12, 5.46, 5.71, 4.65, 6.30, 7.03, 5.76, 4.29, 5.46, 5.72, 5.94, 5.07, 6.27, 6.47, 7.06, 6.54, 5.88, 4.83, 9.76, 5.91, 2.53, 7.74, 6.02, 3.67, 5.96, 6.92, 5.86, 5.18, 4.98, 4.82, 5.03, 3.64, 6.56, 8.79, 4.51, 5.69, 3.50, 5.56, 7.05, 5.76, 4.40, 4.27, 4.80, 7.47, 6.51, 3.63, 7.30, 5.45, 6.68, 5.28, 5.54, 6.14, 5.19, 3.67, 5.60, 3.61, 7.07, 7.22, 6.49, 3.80, 6.33, 6.21, 5.85, 4.56, 4.99, 7.40, 4.29, 5.28, 7.30, 4.13, 5.57, 5.73, 6.47, 4.81, 4.19, 6.36, 4.57, 5.96, 7.86, 4.59, 3.37, 7.11, 5.00, 7.09, 4.87, 6.11, 5.95, 5.59, 5.80, 4.06, 6.50, 7.18, 5.35, 6.41, 6.62, 5.62, 5.40, 4.91, 7.02, 4.68, 5.87, 4.40, 3.64, 5.76, 8.38, 6.30, 6.64, 3.78, 5.24, 5.86, 4.04, 6.41, 4.00, 5.38, 4.86, 3.96, 7.54, 5.60, 6.88, 5.65, 5.61, 4.95, 4.23, 5.81, 4.51, 5.43, 9.15, 3.17, 4.53, 5.59, 5.36, 5.19, 6.71, 6.27, 6.42, 5.74, 7.35, 5.87, 6.95, 3.94, 7.83, 5.48, 7.51, 7.06, 6.74, 4.35, 6.59, 6.68, 5.57, 5.48, 5.70, 7.65, 5.47, 4.48, 6.26, 5.03, 4.69, 5.69, 5.84, 6.64, 6.26, 4.91, 3.45, 6.65, 7.38, 5.14, 6.32, 7.34, 8.65, 5.65, 7.12, 4.17, 5.95, 9.82+, 5.59, 7.37, 6.17, 6.18, 5.85+, 6.96+, 5.55+, 6.30, 6.19, 6.46, 3.04, 8.27, 6.49, 4.68, 5.18, 5.84, 3.11, 5.77, 4.67, 4.96, 5.21, 4.22, 5.61, 4.91, 7.14+, 7.45, 6.89, 5.50, 4.18, 4.90, 7.26, 7.78, 4.28, 5.97, 5.12, 5.01, 7.07, 5.49, 5.58, 6.29, 6.51, 5.55, 5.85, 3.81, 4.48, 5.50, 8.26, 4.94, 3.14, 5.44, 3.44, 8.34, 5.71, 4.14, 3.72, 6.87, 7.73, 8.13+, 5.38, 4.84, 5.35, 5.94, 3.10, 6.17, 4.18, 8.13, 6.15, 5.64, 5.19, 7.22, 5.26, 3.86, 6.32, 6.68, 3.68, 7.65, 5.29, 4.54, 4.97, 4.25, 6.53, 5.12, 2.35, 6.52, 6.80, 3.82, 6.65, 2.40, 5.05, 5.12, 5.67, 6.04, 4.59, 7.91, 4.39, 5.05, 4.40, 5.39, 7.64, 5.64, 6.75, 5.12, 6.04, 6.67, 4.91, 7.58, 4.87, 3.53, 5.65, 6.28, 6.48, 4.14, 6.21, 4.37, 3.90, 6.65, 5.11, 8.36, 3.58, 3.98, 7.85, 5.62, 5.35, 4.67, 4.76, 8.10, 3.90, 5.39, 3.06, 8.04, 6.36, 5.54, 6.04, 4.02, 6.37, 6.14, 7.29, 6.02, 7.56, 2.30, 7.31, 6.49, 6.37, 5.33, 5.51, 5.60, 5.55, 3.88, 4.37, 5.63, 7.88, 6.24, 5.40, 6.05, 4.59, 5.22, 4.64, 5.46, 5.51, 6.44, 7.90, 7.56, 3.20, 4.20, 8.77, 6.81, 6.27, 4.22, 5.10, 4.66, 4.96, 5.03, 6.62, 6.54, 5.29, 6.11, 4.20, 7.46, 8.22, 4.04, 4.88, 5.78, 5.92, 5.35, 4.94, 4.17, 4.95, 5.43, 5.39, 6.00, 5.11, 6.25, 6.78, 5.41, 6.32, 5.99, 5.92, 8.18, 5.30, 5.65, 7.12, 4.15, 6.36, 8.02, 4.68, 4.67, 3.67, 5.69, 6.05, 4.75, 5.26, 6.25, 5.69


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 25, 2012)

3x3 9.55 Full step My 10th sub 10 !!
B D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 F U2 R' D2 F R' D2 R2 F' L U' B' R2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2012)

11.368, 12.340, 13.826, 11.928, 11.301, 13.459, 14.124, 13.345, 12.380, 11.110, 14.253, 11.643, 12.424, 10.537, 9.763, 12.590, 10.924, 14.105, 13.513, 12.248, 10.431, 13.079, 10.996, 11.872, 11.473, 18.924, 15.374, 13.890, 10.835, 10.502, 12.296, 12.790, 12.352, 11.614, 11.746, 11.798, 11.741, 11.916, 10.954, 13.434, 11.450, 13.718, 11.793, 11.081, 12.214, 11.315, 12.963, 16.475, 11.490, 10.993, 12.750, 10.622, 17.218, 12.979, 13.409, 11.975, 11.946, 10.278, 13.099, 12.832, 12.469, 18.263, 11.328, 11.879, 10.360, 13.761, 14.717, 13.476, 12.115, 12.859, 11.201, 14.557, 11.824, 14.094, 11.810, 12.946, 12.086, 15.481, 16.121, 11.360, 11.719, 12.009, 15.588, 10.154, 9.902, 11.221, 12.159, 15.624, 11.023, 15.426, 16.051, 14.991, 14.110, 15.460, 12.194, 9.484, 10.981, 11.385, 11.397, 17.263, 13.562, 15.962, 10.227, 12.560, 11.266, 11.281, 12.591, 15.629, 9.849, 13.400, 13.353, 11.228, 10.267, 13.493, 11.445, 12.970, 12.961, 13.115, 11.813, 11.308, 12.009, 12.971, 11.479, 14.101, 19.586, 12.251, 15.850, 12.010, 12.859, 11.086, 12.987, 13.154, 13.422, 12.578, 12.959, 11.989, 10.740, 10.497, 10.084, 11.561, 10.227, 12.753, 14.736+, 14.348, 14.950, 9.664, 11.788, 11.538, 14.430, 12.674, 11.008, 15.848, 12.686, 13.184, 11.501, 12.794, 11.049, 10.349, 15.487, 12.539, 11.025, 11.674, 14.222, 11.577, 12.490, 11.245, 12.700, 14.508, 10.523, 16.294, 16.667, 12.545, 14.240, 13.248, 11.456, 14.009, 14.808, 10.319, 13.622, 10.389, 11.218, 10.254, 11.940, 11.753, 11.668, 11.544, 17.426, 14.209, 11.613, 13.617, 12.761, 10.359, 13.891, 17.046, 10.904, 11.167, 12.014, 11.199, 10.305, 11.825 

best avg5: 10.488 (σ = 0.21)

PB ao5


----------



## qqwref (Aug 25, 2012)

Why did you paste the whole session for a PB avg5? o_0


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2012)

Because I couldn't find the ao5. So I just pasted the whole session 

On topic:


Spoiler: times



times (reset):
11.368, 12.340, 13.826, 11.928, 11.301, 13.459, 14.124, 13.345, 12.380, 11.110, 14.253, 11.643, 12.424, 10.537, 9.763, 12.590, 10.924, 14.105, 13.513, 12.248, 10.431, 13.079, 10.996, 11.872, 11.473, 18.924, 15.374, 13.890, 10.835, 10.502, 12.296, 12.790, 12.352, 11.614, 11.746, 11.798, 11.741, 11.916, 10.954, 13.434, 11.450, 13.718, 11.793, 11.081, 12.214, 11.315, 12.963, 16.475, 11.490, 10.993, 12.750, 10.622, 17.218, 12.979, 13.409, 11.975, 11.946, 10.278, 13.099, 12.832, 12.469, 18.263, 11.328, 11.879, 10.360, 13.761, 14.717, 13.476, 12.115, 12.859, 11.201, 14.557, 11.824, 14.094, 11.810, 12.946, 12.086, 15.481, 16.121, 11.360, 11.719, 12.009, 15.588, 10.154, 9.902, 11.221, 12.159, 15.624, 11.023, 15.426, 16.051, 14.991, 14.110, 15.460, 12.194, 9.484, 10.981, 11.385, 11.397, 17.263, 13.562, 15.962, 10.227, 12.560, 11.266, 11.281, 12.591, 15.629, 9.849, 13.400, 13.353, 11.228, 10.267, 13.493, 11.445, 12.970, 12.961, 13.115, 11.813, 11.308, 12.009, 12.971, 11.479, 14.101, 19.586, 12.251, 15.850, 12.010, 12.859, 11.086, 12.987, 13.154, 13.422, 12.578, 12.959, 11.989, 10.740, 10.497, 10.084, 11.561, 10.227, 12.753, 14.736+, 14.348, 14.950, 9.664, 11.788, 11.538, 14.430, 12.674, 11.008, 15.848, 12.686, 13.184, 11.501, 12.794, 11.049, 10.349, 15.487, 12.539, 11.025, 11.674, 14.222, 11.577, 12.490, 11.245, 12.700, 14.508, 10.523, 16.294, 16.667, 12.545, 14.240, 13.248, 11.456, 14.009, 14.808, 10.319, 13.622, 10.389, 11.218, 10.254, 11.940, 11.753, 11.668, 11.544, 17.426, 14.209, 11.613, 13.617, 12.761, 10.359, 13.891, 17.046, 10.904, 11.167, 12.014, 11.199, 10.305, 11.825, 10.961, 16.011, 10.507, 12.312, 11.102, 10.816, 11.796, 10.267, 11.890, 12.768, 16.188+, 10.441, 11.740, 12.219, 13.284, 10.704, 13.403, 12.167, 13.006, 12.461





Spoiler: stats



stats: (hide)
number of times: 220/220
best time: 9.484
worst time: 19.586

current avg5: 12.545 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 10.488 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 12.364 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 11.271 (σ = 0.62)

current avg100: 12.518 (σ = 1.72)
*best avg100: 12.467 (σ = 1.71)*

session avg: 12.578 (σ = 1.78)
session mean: 12.595


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2012)

44.48 4x4 single


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Because I couldn't find the ao5. So I just pasted the whole session


if you click on the best average time it will highlight the individual times


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> if you click on the best average time it will highlight the individual times



I know, but for some reason it it dosent work on my laptop. I have no idea why :/


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 25, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I know, but for some reason it it dosent work on my laptop. I have no idea why :/



Do you use internet explorer?


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 25, 2012)

Average of 5: 13.46
1. (12.62) R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 D2 F' L D L2 D F R2 B L' U 
2. 13.20 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B F R2 D F R2 F U' R' B L2 B 
3. 12.86 F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F U R' D' B' F' U F' R' B' 
4. (16.22) L B2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B L B F R F' L R2 B' 
5. 14.31 U' B2 R2 D L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' L D2 F2 D F' D' B' F D' 

Finally a PB again


----------



## slocuber (Aug 25, 2012)

Average of 12: 10.17
1. 10.33 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' B D2 F' L2 U' B D2 L R
2. 9.73 F2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 U' R F U2 B' U' R2 F L F'
3. 10.20 L2 B U2 F' L2 F' D2 B R2 U2 B U' L' R B L' B2 D' L2 B
4. (11.81) F2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 D F2 L2 D L' D' F R2 D' U L D' B2
5. 9.54 B2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L' U' B U' F L D2 B2 R2 F'
6. 10.25 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R' D' B' F U2 L D L' U' F2
7. 9.73 R2 D R2 B L2 F' U R2 D' L B2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2
8. 10.60 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B2 D R' U' F U' B F L2 B' L
9. 10.47 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R U2 R U2 R B R F' R B' L' D U B D U2
10. 10.82 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L D2 U F U R2 U2 B' D' L2
11. 10.06 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 L2 F' L2 F R' B2 L2 U B' L'
12. (8.62) D2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' B' L2 D L' D F' D2 U' L 

I hope to get a sub 10 soon  Considering that I just finished a 10.78 avg100 (pb by .22) it is not so far away.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't normally look at standard deviation but this is pb for me I think
number of times: 5/5
best time: 14.54
worst time: 16.07

current avg5: 15.94 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 15.94 (σ = 0.10)

session avg: 15.94 (σ = 0.10)
session mean: 15.69


----------



## timeless (Aug 25, 2012)

timeless said:


> oh = yellow- a perm
> 5. (20.39) L2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U' B' F' R U' L2 B R2 F



first sub 20 oh, messed up scramble tho
5. (19.01) L2 F L' F' R2 U D2 L' F2 R' F' B2 R2 B F2 D2 U' F' L B D2 B2 L B' U


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 25, 2012)

Fridrich - OLL training
25.08.2012 22:00:44 - 22:16:28

Mean: 1.67
Standard deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 0.36
Worst Time: 3.06

Best average of 5: 1.12
17-21 - (0.36) 0.91 1.45 (2.01) 1.01

Best average of 12: 1.49
16-27 - 1.33 (0.36) 0.91 1.45 2.01 1.01 1.70 (2.59) 1.68 1.57 1.65 1.58

I can basically sub 2 every OLL, and sub 1 a few. Sad that my recog doubles these times sometimes


----------



## Riley (Aug 25, 2012)

OH PB's

16.06 NL single
27.26 average of 5
28.40 average of 12
30.14 average of 100

Edit: Did another average of 100, 25.37 average of 5, 27.13 average of 12, 28.69 average of 100.

16.06 reconstruction:


Spoiler



B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B D R B L2 R' D2 B U F 
y' z2 // Inspection
R F2 U L' U L' // Cross with preserved pair
U L' U L // First pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // Second pair
U R U' R' // Third pair
U2 z U R' U' z' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' / OLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // PLL
47 moves / 16.06 seconds = 2.93 tps


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2012)

Roux PBs!

24.23, 24.44, 22.90, 22.94, 28.98, 23.20, 18.17, 23.48, 18.50, 19.22, 19.48, 24.26, 21.33, *21.54, 23.55, 23.77, 22.43, 25.31, 22.78, 35.42, 17.74, 19.83, 22.38, 15.96, **16.30*

number of times: 25/25
best time: 15.96
worst time: 35.42

current avg5: 17.96 (σ = 1.77)
*best avg5: 17.96 (σ = 1.77)*

current avg12: 21.56 (σ = 2.81)
best avg12: 21.56 (σ = 2.81)

session avg: 21.98 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 22.33


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2012)

Day 5

number of times: 203/203
best time: 1:15.61
worst time: 1:44.83

current avg5: 1:25.90 (σ = 3.35)
best avg5: 1:20.24 (σ = 2.22)

current avg12: 1:24.85 (σ = 4.27)
best avg12: 1:22.67 (σ = 2.22)

current avg25: 1:24.93 (σ = 3.77)
best avg25: 1:24.56 (σ = 3.65)

current avg50: 1:25.18 (σ = 3.92)
best avg50: 1:25.01 (σ = 3.80)

current avg100: 1:26.34 (σ = 4.21)
best avg100: 1:26.00 (σ = 4.26)

session avg: 1:27.56 (σ = 4.60)
session mean: 1:27.72


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 25, 2012)

number of times: 35/35
best time: 13.83
worst time: 21.00

current avg5: 16.15 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: *15.55* (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 16.65 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: *16.46* (σ = 1.33)

session avg: *16.97 *(σ = 1.22)
session mean: 17.02

16.04, 16.26, 17.39, 16.53, 18.10, 18.58, 14.59, 19.06, 13.83, 16.69, 15.38, 17.76, 15.71, 15.17, 16.05, 18.32, 20.21, 16.00, 17.84, 16.75, 19.95, 18.29, 17.90, 17.66, 16.25, 16.41, 16.32, 15.82, 18.96, 16.54, 15.88, 16.13, 16.40, 21.00, 15.91


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Do you use internet explorer?



Yep. Does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Yep. Does that have anything to do with it?



Yep.
IE stinks. Google Chrome is where it's at.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Yep. Does that have anything to do with it?



for qcube qq said if you use ie your on your own


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2012)

Spoiler: PB ao12



Average of 12: 50.792
1. 50.087 D2 f2 U' D2 r F2 R' f' L2 U2 L U2 f' u' D B2 f' L2 D2 f' u r F' D r B' F2 f u r' L' U B2 f' F' r2 B2 D2 L2 u2 
2. 49.824 D B2 L B2 R' r F D u' B' r u2 f' D' F' r L D' U2 R2 U u B2 F' D2 U' F' u' D' R u U f' D f' F' u' F' B' U 
3. 53.334 F R2 U L' f2 r u2 U R U' R2 L2 f' u2 D2 B2 D' r2 F' r2 L2 D2 B u' B U2 B2 R U u L B' R2 U B2 r2 f' L' u' f 
4. 51.679 f r' R u' r F2 r U2 F f D' U2 F2 f2 L u L' r R2 u2 L' F2 r F2 R u r D L2 R f r L F2 r L2 D' r' F2 R 
5. 46.490 U' B' L2 U2 f2 F' L R F R' F u2 R2 D f U f u' L r' f D' L2 f' B u' f U F' r2 F2 L u2 F L u2 F B2 R2 r2 
6. (46.389) B' U2 R2 f L' r2 D2 B' U2 r' U' r2 F2 L2 R2 F2 r' R u2 B2 D2 f L' B2 u2 F2 B u' L f' D' u' L' D r2 B F R' U2 B 
7. 53.500 r2 F U2 B' F' L F' B2 f' u f F U B2 F2 u2 B' f' F L u2 R2 r D r2 U' D F' u' D2 F' u2 r B2 R' B' u2 r' B f 
8. 53.845 u' F2 D2 B' D r' B' D' L R2 B' U D' u2 B' U' r F U' f' U2 u2 D' F2 U r' u' f2 D' u B F f' L' u' F2 U u D L 
9. 50.709 R' F f' L' F' U2 r2 U' f' F2 u2 D' L' f2 L2 B2 F' u r D U' u' R u2 R L2 U' u L' u2 R U2 F' u' R u f2 D2 R u2 
10. (54.071) R D2 r' B2 F' D L' f L' r2 B2 R2 F2 f2 L' r u2 D f2 r' D F' U2 r2 f2 r' f2 R L2 D' u' B u' D2 R' U2 B' r' U' B' 
11. 51.981 R2 B2 U' B' f D2 U' R2 u R2 L2 D2 r2 L' U f B2 r2 D' f2 R' U2 F2 u' D F2 u' r L2 D r f L' U2 f' r' R2 U D' r' 
12. 46.472 U F L B2 f r' B' u' f' L' D' u' U F R2 U u' B' r' B f R L2 B' D R' u U' R2 U R L u D' U R L2 r B2 U





Spoiler: PB ao5



Average of 5: 49.331
1. 49.824 D B2 L B2 R' r F D u' B' r u2 f' D' F' r L D' U2 R2 U u B2 F' D2 U' F' u' D' R u U f' D f' F' u' F' B' U 
2. (53.334) F R2 U L' f2 r u2 U R U' R2 L2 f' u2 D2 B2 D' r2 F' r2 L2 D2 B u' B U2 B2 R U u L B' R2 U B2 r2 f' L' u' f 
3. 51.679 f r' R u' r F2 r U2 F f D' U2 F2 f2 L u L' r R2 u2 L' F2 r F2 R u r D L2 R f r L F2 r L2 D' r' F2 R 
4. 46.490 U' B' L2 U2 f2 F' L R F R' F u2 R2 D f U f u' L r' f D' L2 f' B u' f U F' r2 F2 L u2 F L u2 F B2 R2 r2 
5. (46.389) B' U2 R2 f L' r2 D2 B' U2 r' U' r2 F2 L2 R2 F2 r' R u2 B2 D2 f L' B2 u2 F2 B u' L f' D' u' L' D r2 B F R' U2 B



Thanks vcuber13 and Ickathu for telling me how to isolate averages in qq


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 26, 2012)

3x3 PB average of 5, first sub-10 avg of 5 too.
Average of 5: 9.931
1. (9.704) D F2 L2 D U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B U' L2 F2 D L' D2 U F R 
2. (12.943) L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F' R F' D2 B' D' F' U R2 F' 
3. 10.288 B2 U B2 L2 D' L' F D R' B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F L2 
4. 9.728 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U' F' L R D' F' D' R B2 U2 L 
5. 9.776 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L D2 L' B2 F' D2 F' L R F'


----------



## Selkie (Aug 26, 2012)

Well nearly a week of only FMC resulted in this 3x3 Ao12, go figure! 

Slowly getting these sup 40 hands to sub 15!

Average of 12: 16.68
1. 15.59 R U' R U R L' U2 D' F' R' U2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U 
2. 16.44 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 L U' L2 D F' D R' F2 D 
3. 17.91 R' B' L2 F B U' L2 B' D' L U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D L2 
4. 14.84 B2 R2 U' F B2 U' B' L U F' L2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 
5. (21.65) B2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' L B' L2 F2 L' B' U B' 
6. (14.09) L2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R' B' L' U2 L' D2 U' B2 D' R B 
7. 14.93 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L' B U2 R' B2 U R' F L' R' 
8. 19.79 U2 B2 R2 F D2 F U2 B F2 L2 F U R' U2 F2 D' B' R2 U2 F2 L 
9. 15.62 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 B' R U F' L' D2 F' U2 L U' 
10. 15.64 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U' R' F2 U' B' R' D2 F D U F2 
11. 16.67 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 D B F R2 D B R D2 
12. 19.32 R2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' U L' B U2 R2 B D2 L


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice selkie. You've inspired me to try a FMC week next week... But roux fmc


----------



## APdRF (Aug 26, 2012)

2-7 relay:

11:33.70, 11:36.24, 11:41.06, (11:16.72), (11:52.22) = 11:37.00 avg5

I need to improve these times


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 26, 2012)

PB Ao5: 22.46
Soon to be sub-20 I hope!


----------



## emolover (Aug 26, 2012)

Boy do I suck at 2x2 when I am using a stackmat.

5.40, 3.80, 3.89, 3.93, 3.50, 4.81, *2.33, 4.14, 3.71, 4.39, 2.44*, 5.58, 4.70, 4.18, 5.04, 3.92, 3.95, 3.47, 2.95, 3.86, 3.88, 3.20, 3.31, 4.60, 3.39

number of times: 25/25
best time: 2.33
worst time: 5.58

current avg5: 3.53 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 3.43 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 3.78 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 3.78 (σ = 0.43)

session avg: 3.93 (σ = 0.55)
session mean: 3.93


----------



## emolover (Aug 26, 2012)

Roux sub 20 average of 12!!!

20.22, 23.22, 18.02, 29.99, 20.95, 21.98, 21.07, 20.05, 22.53, 20.63, 24.40, 18.31, 26.48, 19.13, 26.32, 19.93, 21.52, *18.68, 19.72, 17.26, 18.73, 17.55*, 20.38, 19.95, 20.69, 16.14, 18.96

best time: 16.14
worst time: 29.99

current avg5: 19.76 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 18.32 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 19.19 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 19.19 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 20.56 (σ = 2.09)
session mean: 20.84


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2012)

9.06 3x3 ao100


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 26, 2012)

12.89, 12.25, 11.38, 13.64, (9.19), 12.52, 14.11, 11.69, 13.55, 14.11, (14.23), 12.33 = 12.85 OH avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 26, 2012)

WHAT IN THE HELL

First two 5x5 solves of the day:

1:12.55, 1:10.14

Previous PB single was 1:15.xx


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 26, 2012)

14.23, 15.00, 15.27, 15.01, 13.88, 15.07, 11.31, 14.02, 14.50, 14.46, 12.10, 14.84
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.31
worst time: 15.27

current avg5: 14.33 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 13.53 (σ = 1.25)

current avg12: 14.31 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 14.31 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 14.31 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 14.14
I woke up this morning and was sub-15. PB ao5 and 12.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 26, 2012)

Day 6. Ended up getting a total of 4 sub-1:15's today.

number of times: 240/240
best time: 1:10.14
worst time: 1:44.83

current avg5: 1:26.97 (σ = 3.72)
best avg5: 1:17.78 (σ = 5.20)

current avg12: 1:24.90 (σ = 3.33)
best avg12: 1:22.44 (σ = 4.86)

current avg25: 1:24.78 (σ = 3.48)
best avg25: 1:23.16 (σ = 4.46)

current avg50: 1:24.35 (σ = 4.21)
best avg50: 1:23.84 (σ = 3.97)

current avg100: 1:25.05 (σ = 4.02)
*best avg100: 1:24.95 (σ = 3.97) OMFG YAY*

session avg: 1:27.06 (σ = 4.63)
session mean: 1:27.14


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 27, 2012)

Probably the best accomplishment in my cubing history:
from: 3x3 1/5/12/50/100-7.94, 11.06, 12.52, 13.12, 13.41
to: (single is the same) 10.57, 11.47, 11.79, 12.25
and I did an average of 100 yesterday, so I improved this much in one day. 0_0
1000th post!


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 27, 2012)

Probably PB avg5 :
Average of 5: 13.89
1. (10.75) F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B L' U F' R2 D F' R F R2 
2. 12.88 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U' D2 L B R2 U2 L B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 L 
3. (15.79) U L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D2 L' F U' L' U2 B' R2 F U2 
4. 14.63 B R' F' U F L U F D' F' R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' 
5. 14.15 D L U' F L' F R U L U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' D F2 D2 

Doing really awesome today, already have a 16.55 avg 100 T__T


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 27, 2012)

My first ao100 in a very long time, after about 4 1/2 months. Kinda forgot most of my algorithms, but I guess it's better than nothing. 



Spoiler



Session average: 40.533
1. 40.010 U2 R2 B' F R U' D L U F L D2 F2 R2 U R' D' L' R2 D2 U F' U2 F R' 
2. 48.230 D R' B' D B2 L' D R U2 R2 L2 U L2 B R F L' R B2 R' L F2 L2 U' D' 
3. (58.606) F' U2 L B2 R D U F' U2 L D R U2 F L F' U R' B2 U' F2 B U2 D B' 
4. 40.352 R F R U2 B2 F' L F D2 R' L U2 B2 D' L' R2 U2 R' L' U2 D' B L2 U R2 
5. 39.411 R2 B L2 F' D U L D2 L2 R' D' R2 D L' B2 D' R' F B' R2 B D' U' L B2 
6. 45.324 R' U L2 R2 U F B U R B' F2 R2 U' F2 U B R L' B U2 F2 D F2 L D2 
7. 46.503 R' B F2 R2 B D' R2 F' B D R L' U2 D2 L2 U' F' L2 B U' L2 B' L2 D R2 
8. 33.825 R2 B2 L U R' B D' R B2 U B2 R D' F U2 B D2 U2 R U' L2 B F' R' D 
9. 50.559 U2 B2 L U2 B' D' U' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B U R2 D B2 D L' D L F' U B' R2 
10. 40.136 B R2 B' L2 F2 L2 U B2 R' U D F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' L F R D' R' B' U 
11. 39.939 B' F U B2 D R2 B' L2 B2 L' U2 D' L2 U L B' L' U D' L U' F' D B2 F' 
12. 43.709 F' R2 U' D B R2 F B R' U R' B' U2 L2 B' D B2 F U' L F' L2 R2 U D2 
13. 30.679 B2 L2 U' L' D2 L2 D R U2 B' F2 U D R L B F' L D' R F' U R2 L2 F 
14. 36.478 L R' U R' L' D2 U' R2 U2 R D' L' F R' U2 D' R D2 B' U2 D2 R2 D2 B F 
15. 43.390 U2 D2 R U' L' U' R2 B2 D' F2 U F D2 L' B2 R2 B' R2 D U F' U2 L2 D R2 
16. 50.263 D2 L B2 F2 R' B L' B2 R' D R2 F L2 R2 D' L' U2 R2 F D' F2 R L' B' R 
17. 48.087 F' B' D' R D F R2 L D' L R' F' L' F2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D U R' B U2 F2 
18. 44.263 D' L' R2 U2 R2 L D R2 L' D2 U' F2 D' R' F B R' D' B D2 F L R B' R 
19. 45.015 B2 F' D' R B' R U2 D2 R' U' F' R2 D2 L2 R F2 R U2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 U R 
20. (28.728) F2 L' R' U' F2 B' L2 R' U2 R B' L F2 L B2 D B F' D' F' L2 B2 D' B D2 
21. 49.679 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F D' L2 B2 R B' F D' R2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B' F R 
22. 42.406 R L' U2 F2 U2 B' F' D2 F2 D' B2 R U D' B F2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 U' D F2 
23. 41.760 B' L B2 L' F' R U D B' U D2 R F' U' F2 L D2 F' U2 F' D2 L F' L' R2 
24. 34.512 F B D F' U B2 U L2 U2 F2 B L2 F B' L2 D2 B' R2 B U L B' D2 U' B2 
25. 35.642 R2 B2 R2 B' F L' R B D' F L2 B D F U' F' L' B D' U' B2 R2 D U2 B 
26. 33.105 B' U2 R L' U L R' U' B2 L R2 B D F' L2 B2 D' F' B' D' L2 D2 L' F2 L2 
27. 31.250 R2 U' F U' L' F2 B2 R' F' R2 B2 R B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' D R' B' D2 F2 L' D2 
28. 37.052 D L2 U2 L R D L2 U2 R U2 D L' U' F2 U D2 L' R2 B2 R2 U L2 F' B2 R' 
29. 48.303 L2 D2 R2 B' U B2 F2 D2 L F D F R D' L U' D2 F L2 D' R' D B2 D2 F' 
30. 54.078 D' F B L U2 F B' D2 U' B' L2 D F D' L R' F R B2 L B2 D L F2 D 
31. 51.232 D2 B2 D F' L U R D' B' D2 F2 B2 L B' L R' F' B D L' D2 L' D L2 F2 
32. 37.837 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L U' R' B U F2 L U L F B2 U D' B F' R2 F B2 L2 D 
33. 31.610 B' L D L2 F2 B' U2 B F D2 F D' U2 R2 B' U' R2 B2 D R2 L F B' L2 F' 
34. 50.874 B U F' D2 R L' F2 L' R' U2 B L' F2 R' D' R D' F2 D2 B' U L2 B' U2 D 
35. 37.191 U2 L' B2 L' U2 D2 R' B D2 L B2 L' F R' B2 L2 D B U' R F B2 L2 B2 R 
36. 47.872 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U D2 B L' B F D' R' L' B' L D F2 D2 B2 D U 
37. 38.664 F' L R' F' L' U D2 B R2 U' B2 L' D' B L' B2 D' B R D' L D2 R U2 L 
38. 55.572 B2 L' U' F2 D' F L' B' U2 D F' U' B2 D' B2 D F2 U R U2 R D R' L2 B 
39. 46.689 F D B U2 D L' U2 B' U' F B2 R L2 D F R2 L2 U' B L2 B' U F' L' D' 
40. 49.508 U B2 R L U2 B' U B2 F R2 B U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R U B' D' F B R2 L2 U2 
41. 35.406 R2 L D' R' F' L' B' R2 B2 U B2 D' L' U' F2 U' L2 B' R' D2 U L B L U' 
42. 48.313 F R' D R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' L B' F R2 F' U' F' R2 D' B R2 D2 U' L' F L2 
43. 37.985 D2 B F D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L R2 B' D F2 U' R D' L2 U' L2 F' B2 U2 
44. 48.132 B U2 D L' F B' D2 L' R U L U2 F' D2 R U L R B2 F2 D U R' B' L2 
45. 34.438 D2 R L2 D B U F R2 D2 R' F' L U2 L2 R' D' B2 F U' F R B' D B2 R 
46. 42.967 U' D' B L' B2 L2 U D' F2 D2 F' R2 B2 U' R' D' U R2 U R B2 F2 R L' U' 
47. 35.675 B' U2 L' R' U' L' R' F2 L' U2 R' L2 U L' F' L2 U L' B' R D2 U2 L R2 F 
48. 31.961 F D' F2 U F D2 U B2 F2 R2 U B L U L2 R F D2 L2 B' L' R U' R' U 
49. 44.989 R2 U D F' B' L' U2 B' U R2 L B F2 L2 B' F2 U D' F' U2 D' R' L F2 B 
50. 40.364 U2 D' B U2 R' U R' U2 F2 D' L2 D' U L U D2 L' R2 B2 D B' D F2 R L 
51. 35.585 R' U R F R D2 B2 R2 U B' R2 U2 D' L D' R' U' D B' R D2 L' R F U' 
52. 35.119 R F2 B R U' L' R B D' U' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 B D2 F' U D2 R D2 L' U2 D 
53. 44.121 B' D F2 B U2 B2 L R D2 R L2 D2 R2 U2 L F' L' F2 U F' L2 D' L B2 D' 
54. 39.099 D2 R2 D' F2 B' U B2 D B2 U2 R2 F' L B2 U' B' D F L D2 B2 U' D F2 D2 
55. 40.881 D2 F R2 D2 L D R' L' D2 L U B F2 U' L2 D2 L U F' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 L 
56. 43.172 B' D2 F B2 D' U2 R2 B' R F U' D F2 B2 L2 B' L F L2 R2 F2 U R B U2 
57. 31.786 L2 F' U F' D U R' B' U' R D' F L2 D2 R2 F' R' D R' D' B F2 R' L' U 
58. 37.626 D L F B' U2 B D2 F L D' F L2 R' U' L' F' U2 F L2 U' R2 F R2 U2 L2 
59. 47.465 D2 L2 B2 D B' L2 R B2 F' L D U2 L R2 U' D L' B2 F2 R L2 B' L2 F2 R' 
60. 29.895 D L B D L2 B L' D R' L U' B2 F' D' F' R2 U' B U R' B' F D' B U' 
61. 43.821 U' F2 L B D B D' R2 L' D2 L' B L' R2 F2 L B' F R2 B2 U' L' B2 D2 F2 
62. 49.219 F D2 R L2 D' U' L2 U2 F' L2 U F' L' U D' F' U L' F D2 L' B' F2 R U2 
63. 39.937 L D' L F' D R2 B' L' F2 L2 D2 L U' D F' L F U2 L B U B U' R' U 
64. 40.059 F2 B' R D' B U2 F R L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F U' R L2 F' L2 R' U' R' F2 R L 
65. 31.582 R L' F' D' B' R' L F2 U2 L U L' U' L B2 R' L2 D2 B R B2 R' D' L' D 
66. 38.578 R2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' D U2 F B2 R D' F D B' D U2 F' U2 R' D' F2 R2 B U 
67. 35.280 D F2 B R U L F L' B2 D2 R' D' L2 U2 B R' D F' U L' U2 F2 R D' R2 
68. 43.655 D' U L' F L2 R' B' L' U L F L' F2 D' R2 D' U2 F' L' F2 U B2 R2 U' B' 
69. 34.830 L R2 F L U' B F2 D' U2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L B' D' B' L' F R L' D' B' F' 
70. 47.208 D L R2 F' L F B D F' L' R F' L' U2 D2 R' D2 R U2 L2 U' L B U' R 
71. 43.340 U' D F2 D2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D R' D B' D2 F U R D2 B' D2 R' F' B' D' 
72. 33.593 R B F U' D B' U2 B2 D F2 L2 D' R' B U' R L D' L U2 R U2 R' U L 
73. 35.319 F' U' R L F2 B D B' R L2 U D F' D' U2 L F U2 R D L2 R2 U2 L' U2 
74. 36.632 F B2 R D2 R' U' B' R2 U' F' D U L F D R L D B D2 U' L' U2 F L' 
75. 41.489 L' F L2 D B2 U' L D U2 L' B L' R' F U2 B' L' D F2 R2 D2 L R2 B' U 
76. 34.969 B F' D2 R' U F B2 R' B2 D F' D' B2 D2 L' U F2 D B L2 R' D R D2 R' 
77. 43.031 B L2 F2 R D' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 D' U2 F' L D2 F L' B' R' L2 B2 F L' 
78. 37.466 R' D' L F2 U' B L2 D R2 U' R D' F' U2 R2 B' R' U2 F' R2 U F R2 U' L' 
79. 39.243 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F U2 R2 D2 L B2 L' D2 R F' D2 U R' B2 L D2 L2 D2 
80. 51.633 U2 L2 R' U' L2 B L2 B' D' R D' U2 F2 L' D F' L' D2 R U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B 
81. 36.371 D B' D' L U2 R' B2 F' D' L F2 L B D2 R' B L B' R' B2 L D2 U' B' L 
82. 42.507 L' U L F B2 D L R U L2 D2 F D' L' R' U' R2 D U' F' L' F L' U' F 
83. 41.437 F B2 L2 R U D B L R2 F B L2 R2 B2 D R' B2 F' L' F2 D L D2 R' L' 
84. 29.760 B D' R B' L F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 R' D L' U D' R' B F' D' L D' R2 B L2 
85. 36.165 B R D' L2 R B' F' L2 F2 B U' B2 L' F' U' R' L F2 U' L2 B R F' B' R' 
86. 46.464 B L' B U D' B D R2 U' D' R' L F' D2 U' L2 U2 D' L2 D' L2 R' U2 R' L' 
87. 29.489 B U2 B' D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B L2 D2 U F' B2 L' R2 F2 L2 U2 D B F U2 D 
88. 29.876 D R' L' F L2 R' U2 R B D L2 B' L U2 D' L D F L' D2 R B2 D U L' 
89. 36.223 B R' D' U R' D' F D' U2 F' D2 L2 U D L2 R U D B' R' B R2 B F2 D 
90. 32.471 U2 F' D R B2 D L' F' L' F2 U' F' U F2 L U' F2 U D' R' F B2 L' D' L2 
91. 41.020 F2 U' D2 F' D2 U R U2 B' R2 U2 D F2 U' R F2 U' B F' U' D' L' B' U L' 
92. 35.102 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 B2 L2 D R' D' L2 D2 R' B' U F' L B2 F2 D L2 U2 D2 
93. 42.920 F2 R' D2 B' R2 D' F2 L B' R B' U D L2 B2 U' B' R D' R2 B2 U D R B 
94. 40.876 U B' R' L2 U2 R' F D2 L' U' F' D2 L2 R' U' L' F2 B R2 F' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 
95. 51.076 D' L B2 R B L2 U F' R B L R' D' F2 L D U2 B' D' U' L' F B D2 F2 
96. 43.964 U' D2 B2 F L U' R D' L2 U2 B2 D2 U L' U' R' L' D L' D' F B' L' D2 R' 
97. 34.947 U2 D' R' L F B D' R D2 B' D U' F' R' U2 D F' R' D' U2 F U' B2 R2 D' 
98. 37.014 F R' B F2 D B' F L D2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' L R U2 D F' D F L' R U' F2 
99. 38.174 R' L B' R' D R L' D2 L2 F2 D' B' R F2 U L' F D R U B' D' B U2 D' 
100. 39.526 D' B R F' B R2 B2 R2 D F2 D L D R2 F U' F D L D' U B L U F2



number of times: 100/100
best time: 28.728
worst time: 58.606

current avg5: 38.238 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 31.934 (σ = 2.99)

current avg12: 38.977 (σ = 3.03)
best avg12: 36.093 (σ = 4.32)

current avg100: 40.533 (σ = 6.19)
best avg100: 40.533 (σ = 6.19)

session avg: 40.533 (σ = 6.19)
session mean: 40.596


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 27, 2012)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-8-26
avg of 12: 10.97

PB and first sub 11 



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 11.29 U F2 L2 D' L2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 B' R' U F' D' L' B' U2 R F 
2. 11.65 B2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' L' R' D' L' F' L U' R2 
3. 9.75 F2 B U' L B' U B2 L F2 B U B2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D2 
4. 11.77 B2 D2 B' F' R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U L2 D' L2 F U2 L B2 R' 
5. 12.21 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 U L2 B U B2 U2 B2 D' L R D' R2 
6. 10.66 B' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U B' L' R2 U' R' B2 D2 L2 D' 
7. 10.95 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U' B U2 R' D' U B D2 F L' U2 
8. 12.26 F R2 F L2 D2 B D2 U2 B' R2 F U R' F L D' B U L F2 U2 
9. (8.69) B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D U' B2 U' B' D' L' U' L' R F2 D2 B L' 
10. 9.63 B2 R2 D' L' F U2 B' L' B2 U R2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L2 
11. (12.38) F2 R B' L U B2 D' L F U B' R2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
12. 9.50 U B2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R B' L2 U2 F2 L F2 U L U'


----------



## Riley (Aug 27, 2012)

11.35 average of 100, PB. 10 sub 10's, 20 10's. Best average of 12: 10.54 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVQMEyLMBVM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 27, 2012)

9.85 avg 12 

on video 

10.12, 10.32, 8.59, 10.48, (14.82), 8.96, 10.19, (8.20), 10.02, 10.71, 9.52, 9.60 = 9.85

Average of 12: 9.85
1. 10.12 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' L' R' B U' F D R' 
2. 10.32 U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' D2 U2 R' D2 L D L' B2 U' 
3. 8.59 R2 D R2 U2 L D F R' L2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 
4. 10.48 B2 D' F' B U' F L U F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U F2 
5. (14.82) F' D2 B L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B F' L B2 D R2 U L' R' U2 B' F' 
6. 8.96 L2 F U2 F' L2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R B2 F D U R2 F' D B2 
7. 10.19 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B' R D' F' R B L' B' D U' 
8. (8.20) U R2 L B2 L2 D B2 R B' U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D' F2 B2 U 
9. 10.02 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 U' L F' D2 B R2 F' R' D R2 
10. 10.71 F' R' U2 B' U' F2 U' R2 F L U2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 
11. 9.52 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' U2 L2 R B2 U' B' R' U' B2 R2 F U' 
12. 9.60 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U B L' F R2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' 

lubed my cube and got this 

so happy!!!

Shouted out YES! at the top of my voice

took about 3 and a half years to get this, started in March 2009 I think


----------



## ottozing (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your long overdue sub 10 average of 12 :tu You deserve it


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 27, 2012)

5.07 2x2 avg100
woop there it is


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)

7.06 avg12 *6.75 avg5*
6.34, 7.15, (8.47), *6.82, (6.03), 6.79, 7.56, 6.63*, 7.18, 7.86, 7.05, 7.24

closer und closer to UWR, however my overall consistency isn't that good. Like I get high 7 avg12s then suddenly low 7 avg12s.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.06 avg12 *6.75 avg5*
> 6.34, 7.15, (8.47), *6.82, (6.03), 6.79, 7.56, 6.63*, 7.18, 7.86, 7.05, 7.24



OMG!!!!


----------



## Escher (Aug 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> my overall consistency isn't that good. Like I get high 7 avg12s then suddenly low 7 avg12s.



Trust me, this is good news


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)

Escher said:


> Trust me, this is good news



I feel better, that coming from you


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 27, 2012)

lol the range you described was "phenomenal - phenomenal".


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 7.06 avg12 *6.75 avg5*
> 6.34, 7.15, (8.47), *6.82, (6.03), 6.79, 7.56, 6.63*, 7.18, 7.86, 7.05, 7.24
> 
> closer und closer to UWR, however my overall consistency isn't that good. Like I get high 7 avg12s then suddenly low 7 avg12s.



What are the UWR's? For single as well (I'm just interested).


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> What are the UWR's? For single as well (I'm just interested).



6.94 average of 12, 6.62 average of 5, sub 4 single.


----------



## F perm (Aug 28, 2012)

OMFG
I just got a 16.525, new PB, PLL skip.
Win.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 28, 2012)

5.94 ao100

6.85, 5.65, 7.15, 5.49, 5.23, 6.53, 6.65, 4.52, 4.17, 7.45, 7.02, 5.58, 6.78, 5.59, 4.91, 5.47, 7.56, (9.11), 5.13, 7.48, 6.10, (9.66), 5.57, 5.96, 4.22, 7.43, 5.98, 4.85, 6.98, 5.28, 5.11, 8.00, 4.29, 6.27, 5.92, 6.31, (8.18), (4.07), 5.54, 5.63, 4.20, 6.86, 6.56, 6.29, 4.98, 4.11, (3.16), 5.45, 6.11, 6.44, (3.62), 6.61, 6.48, 7.15, (8.47), 6.19, 4.48, 5.93, 5.08, 5.96, 7.31, 6.35, 5.29, 7.47, 6.47, 6.45, 6.20, 6.98, 4.08, 4.61, 6.09, 6.40, 6.37, 5.95, 5.81, 4.83, 7.88, 6.32, (10.40), (3.29), 6.07, 5.53, 5.30, 5.66, 4.97, 7.83, 5.00, 6.35, 5.04, 4.53, 7.58, 5.30, 6.42, 4.68, 6.86, 5.25, 6.08, 7.16, (4.07), 4.77

Sub6 feels quite lovely


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 28, 2012)

megaminx : All PB's

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:52.91
worst time: 2:48.33

current avg5: 2:00.28 (σ = 5.62)
best avg5: 2:00.28 (σ = 5.62)

current avg12: 2:07.16 (σ = 7.54)
best avg12: 2:07.16 (σ = 7.54)

session avg: 2:11.89 (σ = 7.93)
session mean: 2:12.63

2:15.92, 2:07.47, 2:08.95, 2:29.43, 2:19.66, 2:17.61, 2:13.53, 2:48.33, 2:20.05, 2:46.17, 2:19.37, 2:17.12, 1:59.21, 2:20.32, 2:15.33, 2:17.68, 1:57.62, 2:05.35, 2:06.22, 2:06.80, 2:20.70, 2:13.08, 2:21.40, 2:15.08, 2:10.80, 2:15.61, 2:02.81, 2:13.66, 2:10.17, 2:07.27, 2:00.24, 2:05.75, 2:00.23, 2:19.75, 2:30.04, 1:52.91, 2:22.76, 2:05.39, 2:19.08, 1:58.15, 2:07.98, 2:11.32, 2:08.95, 2:25.75, 2:13.67, 2:11.62, 1:56.45, 1:54.23, 2:06.73, 1:57.67,
quite a few sub 2's


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 28, 2012)

1. (16.79) R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 F' L' D2 R2 D' F U2 F2 R2 F 
2. 14.70 L2 B D L2 F' R2 B2 U' D' R' D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 
3. (14.15) R F2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 R U' R' F D2 F D2 R D2 U R' 
4. 14.72 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B D R2 B2 L B2 D' R' U' B2 
5. 14.86 R F2 B D R D' F' U2 F U' L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 
σ = 0.09 SD pb 

Also got a 2x2 pb ao5 in weekly competition
1. U' F R' U' F2 U' F U' R2 4.97
2. U' F2 R U2 R' F R U' 4.02
3. F2 U' F R F2 R U' R' U' 3.96
4. F2 R2 U' R F U' R2 (DNF)
5. R' F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 (3.08)
Pretty easy layers


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 28, 2012)

Average of 5: 32.97
1. 33.04 Uw2 Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 U' D2 F2 U2 L Rw2 R D2 R F Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 R B' D R B2 Uw U D2 Fw2 Uw' B' U2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D U Rw2 L 
2. 33.14 L' Fw D2 U2 R' L' U Uw B2 Uw2 R' Rw Uw F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' L F' B2 R2 L' Fw Uw2 Rw F2 Rw B' Fw D' L2 B2 Fw' F2 R Uw R' L2 F' B2 
3. (35.46) Rw2 D2 B2 Fw U2 Fw Rw' R' Uw' L U' Rw2 D2 Rw' R' B F2 R2 L U2 D2 Rw2 Uw' D' F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L F' Rw2 Uw2 F2 B2 U D' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F' 
4. (31.77) L' F2 L Uw' U2 B2 U F L' U2 L' Rw2 B U2 D F' Fw' D Uw' U2 F2 L2 Uw F L2 F' R' U2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw D2 U' B' Uw Fw2 L' D U 
5. 32.74 F2 U Fw' R2 B2 D Fw' Rw Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw' R' B2 F' Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R D2 F B L F2 U' Uw2 B2 R Fw U Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 R Rw B' R L' 

What the 

EDIT: Average of 12: 35.24
1. 33.04 Uw2 Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 U' D2 F2 U2 L Rw2 R D2 R F Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 R B' D R B2 Uw U D2 Fw2 Uw' B' U2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D U Rw2 L 
2. 33.14 L' Fw D2 U2 R' L' U Uw B2 Uw2 R' Rw Uw F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' L F' B2 R2 L' Fw Uw2 Rw F2 Rw B' Fw D' L2 B2 Fw' F2 R Uw R' L2 F' B2 
3. 35.46 Rw2 D2 B2 Fw U2 Fw Rw' R' Uw' L U' Rw2 D2 Rw' R' B F2 R2 L U2 D2 Rw2 Uw' D' F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L F' Rw2 Uw2 F2 B2 U D' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F' 
4. (31.77) L' F2 L Uw' U2 B2 U F L' U2 L' Rw2 B U2 D F' Fw' D Uw' U2 F2 L2 Uw F L2 F' R' U2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw D2 U' B' Uw Fw2 L' D U 
5. 32.74 F2 U Fw' R2 B2 D Fw' Rw Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw' R' B2 F' Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R D2 F B L F2 U' Uw2 B2 R Fw U Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 R Rw B' R L' 
6. 38.68 U2 Fw2 Rw Uw' L Rw' B' L' B2 Fw L R2 Uw' F Uw2 U' R2 L2 Fw' B2 Uw' B2 Uw D' B2 Fw Rw' L F Fw2 R B2 Uw L2 R' U L2 B' D2 R' 
7. 35.99 F U' F D2 R D2 Fw' B F' Rw' R Uw2 U Fw2 Uw Fw U R' U2 D2 Uw B R Fw Uw2 Fw2 D2 F U R2 Uw' Fw F' R L D Uw2 F' L' D2 
8. 34.27 Uw L2 Rw2 B Fw' L' Uw2 D2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw R F2 Rw2 D' R2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R2 L' Fw2 U2 L F L B2 L Fw F2 L Rw2 Uw' F D2 B2 F Uw' Rw' 
9. (41.38) B2 U D F' B' Fw' L' F U B' Rw' Fw2 D F' Rw' U2 Rw' F' B' R' Uw' Rw B' R' U' F2 Fw2 B L R' U Uw2 D' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D Uw' F 
10. 33.23 R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw D Fw L D Fw' B2 U F' Rw B2 L2 U' Fw' L B2 L Rw Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw R' D L' F2 Rw2 D Fw' B Rw' R F' Fw' D Rw B' 
11. 39.25 R2 Rw' U Rw' D U Rw' R2 B R' F2 U' Uw Rw' B' Rw D F Uw2 D' U2 Fw' F' U' F2 D U R' Fw B2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw Fw2 R' D F R2 L2 
12. 36.55 U2 F Uw' D Fw2 B' Uw' U Rw2 D' U2 B U' B' R Fw B' F L2 Uw' D' U Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2 U2 D' F' R' F2 U2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Rw' Uw' B Rw2 B2 

Won't expect to break these anytime soon O.O


----------



## applemobile (Aug 28, 2012)

First time i have ever sat down an don a non rolled Ao100 after 8 months and 1 day of cubing.



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.46
worst time: 27.01

current avg5: 19.29 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 17.51 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 19.69 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 18.08 (σ = 1.05)

current avg100: 19.79 (σ = 1.85)
best avg100: 19.79 (σ = 1.85)





Spoiler: Doubt anyone cares but....



Average of 100: 19.79
1. 19.71 U B' R2 B' D' B D2 F2 R F D2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 B2 
2. 21.43 R B2 L' U2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' D2 B D' U B' U B2 R B2 
3. 21.94 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 D R2 U' L F2 D' F R2 U' R2 B' F2 
4. 18.79 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 R D2 F' D' R' U B2 D B' R 
5. 22.37 D2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' U' R U B2 D2 B' U' L U2 
6. (16.54) F B2 R D F' D R D' B R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 
7. 17.73 R' D2 F R2 F' D' B L F2 D B2 U' D' L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 
8. 21.63 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 L' B D2 L D2 F2 U B D R' 
9. 20.56 D R U' F' B L D F' D2 L' U L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D2 
10. 18.65 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 D B' D' R' D2 L F U2 F2 U2 B2 
11. 17.28 F' R B D F2 B' L2 D B' L B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U 
12. 18.19 F U' L U B' D' L' F R D' F U2 F2 D2 B L2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 
13. 17.46 F' D2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' L R2 D R2 D L' D2 F' 
14. 18.84 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' D' B2 F R D' F L B' U 
15. 17.03 D2 U F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U F2 L' B2 L' F' D L2 
16. 17.62 D2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' D2 L2 U F' D2 F2 U' B2 L' R' U' 
17. 17.44 L2 D U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L' F' L2 U B' L D L2 D' R' 
18. (25.02) D2 B L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 B' D R B2 L2 D2 R' D U B2 
19. 17.86 B2 L' U2 L' R F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F' D U' B L F' R' B2 L U2 
20. 20.20 L2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F' L2 R B2 F' U F' D' R2 B 
21. 17.28 U2 L B2 L2 D2 R B2 F2 L' B2 F2 D B2 D L2 F U' B R' D2 R2 
22. 24.16 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 R U' L' B' U R U' L' 
23. 22.00 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 F' R' U' B L' D F D L2 B' D2 R' 
24. 19.00 U' F' D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F B2 U L' D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 
25. 19.65 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D B2 D B' R B U2 F D U2 L' R 
26. 22.40 U' R' L' B L2 F2 R F' B U F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 
27. 17.84 D2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R' U2 R B U' B2 U2 B' L F2 D' R F 
28. 20.93 R2 D' F2 D U R2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 F R' F U2 F' R U2 L' D' B2 
29. 17.07 B2 L' U' D' R' B' D' R F' D L F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 R' 
30. 18.03 B2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B L2 R B D' L2 F2 R2 B R' D' F2 
31. (25.08) F' L2 D L2 B' R L2 U F D F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' L2 
32. 20.47 L B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 L U2 R' D' L2 B F' D' F' L' D2 U2 R' 
33. 18.65 F2 R2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F' D R2 U L D2 R2 U R2 U2 
34. 24.31 B U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 R' F2 D' B' R2 B R U F D2 
35. (15.46) R' U2 B2 U2 L U2 L D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' F2 L' F' R' U2 B F 
36. 20.33 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D U' R B' D' B' U F R' B2 F 
37. 20.26 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L B U' L' F' R' B R' F R' 
38. 19.13 B' R2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R B L2 B2 U' F U2 R D' B2 
39. 19.52 R D2 B D R' D R2 D B U2 D2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B' U2 
40. 19.29 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B D2 R' B U' L2 B' L2 D L2 R2 B2 
41. 18.13 F2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 D' R' B F' U' L F' D2 F2 D' 
42. 21.25 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' F' U2 B2 R' B' F R' D' F' D2 L F2 D F2 
43. 21.35 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 R' U' F' L U2 F2 L' B' U2 L' 
44. 21.35 B F L2 U2 L2 R2 B F R2 F L2 R' D U' B' U L2 R' U' B' 
45. 19.99 F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 R' U R' B2 L' R D' R' U 
46. 17.13 U' L2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 L D F D' F U' F2 L R' 
47. 17.65 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' F' U' R D' L2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U 
48. 21.54 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 B' U R2 B' F R2 D' R' F' D2 
49. 20.76 B2 L U2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' R' B F' R' U B D R2 B D2 L U2 
50. 21.47 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F' L F' U2 R' U L2 B' R U2 
51. (27.01) D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' F D' R2 F2 L' D R' F2 U' F R' 
52. 18.29 D2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 L' U' R D R' U2 B U R' U' 
53. 24.12 U R2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 D L' U' B' F D' R2 B2 F' R' U2 
54. 19.81 B' L2 B' R U R' D' L' D2 B U2 F2 L2 D F2 B2 L2 D L2 U' D' 
55. 17.80 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R F2 D2 F R' B R' D R' B 
56. 19.55 L2 B' U2 B2 R' U L U R2 U' F L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 
57. 17.65 L2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B L U2 B' U' F' R2 B' D2 L' D2 
58. 19.69 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 L2 D' B D U R F' U2 
59. 18.88 L R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F U' F2 L2 U2 F' D' L B L 
60. 18.82 L U B D B2 U' B R F' U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D 
61. 20.20 F2 B2 R L F' R F U2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 
62. 23.18 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 U F2 L' D' B2 L2 B' R' F2 D' R2 U' 
63. 20.32 U2 R' F2 R D2 L2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 U' R U2 B F2 L2 D B2 U2 L' 
64. 18.06 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U R' F U R' B2 L D F2 U' R2 
65. 22.04 R2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B' D' F D' U2 L2 R U2 F' 
66. 18.04 D2 L2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' L' B' R' D' L 
67. 16.94 L' B' L' D2 F L2 D' F2 B' L2 B2 D L2 U D2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 
68. 21.29 L2 D2 R2 L F' B2 U2 D' R D' R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 
69. 17.98 L2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L F' U B2 F D' L B' D' F' 
70. 18.03 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 R U' F R B2 R F' D2 U2 B' 
71. 18.75 D L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' B D R F U2 B2 L' B2 D2 
72. (15.73) F' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 D2 F' R D U' B' L' R' B D2 L 
73. 20.27 D2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L F' L' B' R' U' L2 D B2 
74. 19.45 D F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L D' R' F' L2 U B' U' L' F2 
75. (15.83) R2 D2 F2 L B2 L R2 D2 L' U2 B R' U B L2 F2 R B' L' 
76. 20.39 R2 U' R' L' F2 U F2 R' D' R2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 B U2 F B 
77. 20.92 L2 F U2 B D2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 L' D R D B F' U B U F' 
78. 23.46 F2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R' D' L2 F2 U2 B L' F' D 
79. 18.55 L2 B' L2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B F2 U2 F' L' R' B2 F L B 
80. 19.73 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L' B L2 D B' D' U2 R' B R2 
81. (25.08) U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F' R U' F2 L' U' B R' D R 
82. 19.76 R' F' B' R' D' F2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 
83. 23.23 R2 F U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 B' F D' B' R' F' 
84. (24.80) R L' F' L2 U F2 U' D L' U F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' B2 R2 F' B' 
85. 19.33 B R L2 B2 L F' R L2 D' L' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L' 
86. 20.02 F' B D F D R' B2 U' R' L2 B2 D2 F B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 
87. 20.80 B2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R' B' U R B U2 
88. 20.65 F2 U' L' U2 D B' R' L' F R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 B2 
89. 22.06 R L2 U2 L2 F' D L2 F2 D R2 B' D2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 
90. 20.64 R' B2 D2 L' R' D2 B2 D2 R D2 U' L F2 R' B F' D' L2 D R' F' 
91. 20.43 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U L2 U F2 L' D' B' F2 R' B' L' B U2 R2 
92. (16.52) F2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R B D2 B' U' R' D2 U2 B F 
93. 21.33 B2 R' F D' F R U L D' F B D2 R2 L2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 
94. 22.02 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 D F2 D' B' D' L F' U' R U' L2 U' R2 
95. 17.22 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 L U2 L' F U L B' R' B2 
96. 18.32 L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' R' D B' F U' R B2 R' U F2 
97. 19.91 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R B D R D U B U L' U' 
98. 19.65 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R F D L2 F2 L' R2 U 
99. 20.77 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 R' D2 R B2 D' L U2 F U' B 
100. 16.63 F U2 L' F' R B2 U' B2 U R D2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R B2 U2 L2


----------



## KCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

Crushed my old 7x7 pbs

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:14.91
worst time: 5:19.85

current mo3: 4:56.08 (σ = 6.57)
best mo3: 4:34.79 (σ = 19.12)

current avg5: 4:57.27 (σ = 5.26)
best avg5: 4:43.09 (σ = 8.78)

current avg12: 4:52.26 (σ = 9.06)
best avg12: 4:52.26 (σ = 9.06)


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 28, 2012)

ZZ Rainbow
[zz-d porkynator variation]

best avg5: 19.05
best avg12: 19.89
best avg50: 20.53
best avg100: 20.83



Spoiler



21.49, 20.10, 18.56, 19.29, 18.16, 20.54, 20.66, 19.57, 22.38, 20.13, 22.03, 16.86, 20.22, 19.76, 20.71, 22.05, 18.45, 20.92, 21.06, 19.36, 20.29, 22.11, 20.99, 19.97, 23.74, 18.63, 17.81, 24.89, 20.95, 22.02, 19.59, 19.48, 21.26, 21.96, 19.96, 20.17, 21.87, 23.06, 19.60, 20.75, 21.09, 20.53, 18.67, 20.44, 23.65, 22.26, 21.71, 18.90, 21.70, 19.91, 21.20, 17.14, 22.01, 21.95, 22.69, 20.91, 24.10, 21.21, 19.68, 21.22, 21.86, 19.66, 19.20, 20.75, 24.14, 22.11, 22.36, 22.17, 17.95, 20.43, 21.52, 22.73, 19.99, 21.64, 20.70, 22.45, 22.81, 22.29, 21.17, 16.58, 19.14, 22.32, 19.77, 22.22, 21.09, 20.28, 19.94, 22.35, 19.82, 17.76, 21.98, 18.67, 18.66, 23.60, 19.65, 23.52, 22.30, 19.99, 21.66, 23.25


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 29, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> ZZ Rainbow
> [zz-d porkynator variation]
> 
> best avg5: 19.05
> ...



incredible... just got my first sub20 with this today


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 29, 2012)

6.05 lolfullstep

L' U2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L2 F2 U R' F2 L' F2 D2 B U2 F
zx'D'x'D2MUrF'
r'U'r2RUR2'U'rUR'
UR'U'RU'R'U2R
MUMUMU2M'U'MU2M


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 29, 2012)

ZZ Rainbow L/R neutral

19.92, 20.54, 19.01, 22.28, 20.63, 15.82, 19.71, 21.92, 20.78, 18.85, 20.51, 19.46 = *19.95 straight mean*

but i think I made a little cp discovery. i'll share it once i figure out how to present it well enough.


----------



## Riley (Aug 29, 2012)

OH PB's
25.54 average of 5
26.48 average of 12
On camera, but the my shoulder takes up most of the screen, so I'll try filming more tomorrow.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 29, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> Lies


All lies! D:


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 29, 2012)

Essentially my first 7x7 mo3: 8:48.31
7:49.43, 8:56.23, 9:39.27
The 7min is a PB.
I plan on practicing this quite a lot.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 29, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> All lies! D:



lolmaybe, but I think I won't even get something close in the near future, so the last sentence is truth


----------



## ottozing (Aug 29, 2012)

R' D L' r' D U2 r2 L' R2 F' R F2 L' B2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 f2 L r2 U2 f' D2 u2 R U2 B2 f2 U' B F2 f L D' u2 R' F' U2

4x4 single pb of 41.082. 4 move first 2 centres :3 no parity aswell.


----------



## Raynob (Aug 29, 2012)

Lots of PBs today

12.55 single
14.93 avg5 (first sub 15!!)
16.03 avg12
16.87 avg50 (first sub 17)


----------



## soup (Aug 29, 2012)

New bests for 7*7*7 and 8*8*8;
538.87 seconds for 7*7*7; here
828.76 seconds for 8*8*8; here


----------



## Endgame (Aug 29, 2012)

New Roux PB single today: 28.12 seconds
lol I suck


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 29, 2012)

Sub f*cking 15 1. 15.61 U2 L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R2 B' L' R2 B R' D2 F L' U' F2 U2 
2. (12.71) R' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' D' U B F' R D' R' U' B' 
3. 13.53 L2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 F U2 F D2 R2 D' R D2 B L U' F2 R2 F2 R 
4. 15.14 B2 R B2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 R F' D U2 L F' R' D' R2 
5. 14.36 U2 R' U R D L B2 D2 B' U L2 F B2 L2 F' B' U2 F U2 L2 
6. 16.19 L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L' B' R D2 R' F R2 B D L' 
7. 16.13 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' F' U2 L' R2 F2 R D R' U' F' 
8. 15.97 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F D B D' U' B2 L' U2 L' F' 
9. 13.84 F' L2 F2 L U2 B' D' R' F2 L F2 R2 F' D2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
10. (17.96) L' R2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F' L' R' B R D' B2 U' R2 
11. 14.42 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' R2 B' F' U R' B U2 R' B2 U' L2 
12. 14.36 U L2 D L' B2 R U F D R2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 B L2 F L2


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Essentially my first 7x7 mo3: 8:48.31
> 7:49.43, 8:56.23, 9:39.27
> The 7min is a PB.
> I plan on practicing this quite a lot.



You must do megaminx.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 29, 2012)

ZZ Rainbow

17.11, 20.72, 16.10, 16.79, 19.25 = *17.72 avg5*

all nonlucky 2 look 2gll.

L/R corner permutation neutrality is win.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> ZZ Rainbow
> 
> 17.11, 20.72, 16.10, 16.79, 19.25 = *17.72 avg5*
> 
> ...



How do you do 2 look 2gll?


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 29, 2012)

2gen coll + 2gen epll

only cuz i only know like 10 2gll cases

but of course the cube has to reduced to a 2 gen state first


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 30, 2012)

sub 13! on the 50mm Zanchi

Average of 5: 12.84
1. 13.73 L' F L F2 L' D2 B D' B2 U F2 B2 L F2 L F2 L F2 B2 L' F2 
2. (11.86) B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F' L2 U F' L D' L2 B2 R' 
3. 11.97 B2 L2 D B2 R' F' D' F' U' D2 R B2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 
4. 12.81 U' F R L' D L' U R2 F2 B R2 L D2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 B2 
5. (14.46) R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 B' F R2 D2 R U B D U F D U2 B' F2


----------



## Julian (Aug 30, 2012)

I think my first sub-10 not on white or yellow.

9.50 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U R U B L' B R' D U R' U

x2 z' D2 R D
L U' L' U y' R' U' R
U y' R U' R' U R U R'
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L
R' U2 R U' R' U R
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 30, 2012)

Spoiler



350Aug 29, 2012 10:23:29 PM	00:13.48 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B' R' B' D2 F U2 L' B2 U' L
349	Aug 29, 2012 10:23:04 PM	00:13.61 B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F R2 B2 D2 F' D F2 U R2 U'
348	Aug 29, 2012 10:22:37 PM	00:14.27 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U2 B D L2 U' L F R D' U2 F L
347	Aug 29, 2012 10:21:34 PM	00:13.42 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 R' F R' U B R' D' F L2 D' U'
346	Aug 29, 2012 10:20:48 PM	00:12.60 R2 U L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 B R' U' L D' R2 L' U' F L' U2
345	Aug 29, 2012 10:19:46 PM	00:14.95 B2 F2 D L2 U L2 D R2 L2 U L2 F' L' D' R' F U F2 D' L2 D2 L'
344	Aug 29, 2012 10:18:34 PM	00:12.46 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' R B' D F' R L' F2 U' R' U2
343	Aug 29, 2012 10:17:40 PM	00:12.76 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D U' F2 U' B2 U' F D L2 D' B R' B L D R2 D2
342	Aug 29, 2012 10:17:11 PM	00:14.59 D' R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 D' F D R2 B2 L' D R2 U2 L' F
341	Aug 29, 2012 10:16:11 PM	00:15.64 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F L2 U' F R2 F' R D2 U F2 U
340	Aug 29, 2012 10:15:20 PM	00:14.01 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R B2 D' R' F U R D2 B2 D2
339	Aug 29, 2012 10:14:56 PM	00:10.92 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 B' R2 D L D U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U'
338	Aug 29, 2012 10:14:30 PM	00:11.44 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 U' R2 D F2 U R' U R' U' B' L' U' F D2 B2
337	Aug 29, 2012 10:14:06 PM	00:13.35 U R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 F' D' L F' R' U B F2 R F L
336	Aug 29, 2012 10:13:27 PM	00:13.28 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U' R' U2 R2 U' L' D2 B D2 U' B2
335	Aug 29, 2012 10:13:04 PM	00:13.75 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' U' L F D' R B' D' U' F' L' D'
334	Aug 29, 2012 10:11:01 PM	00:11.54 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 R' L B' R D F2 R2 D' F' D2 U'
333	Aug 29, 2012 10:09:25 PM	00:13.89 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L' F L' B2 L' F' U L B' R2
332	Aug 29, 2012 10:08:20 PM	00:13.83 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B' U F U F' R2 F2 L' F D U'
331	Aug 29, 2012 10:06:12 PM	00:12.88 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F' U' L' D' B F R' L2 D R' U2
330	Aug 29, 2012 10:05:20 PM	00:12.99 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 R F U2 B2 U R2 D L2 U B'
329	Aug 29, 2012 10:03:30 PM	00:11.40 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' U L2 D B2 F' L F U
328	Aug 29, 2012 10:03:05 PM	00:13.90 U B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' R2 D2 F' L B D2 R U' B2
327	Aug 29, 2012 9:59:07 PM	00:13.04 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F R' F L B F' U L' D2 F R'
326	Aug 29, 2012 9:57:08 PM	00:12.67 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D L B2 R2 F D R' D R2 D' L2 U'
325	Aug 29, 2012 9:56:31 PM	00:11.03 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U' R2 U' B D R2 U' B' F D2 L B' R' U'
324	Aug 29, 2012 9:56:03 PM	00:11.69 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' B' L2 D2 L2 F2 U B R' U
323	Aug 29, 2012 9:55:09 PM	00:11.80 R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 B U F2 U' R D L B' F R2 U2
322	Aug 29, 2012 9:54:13 PM	00:11.02 D R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L' F' U R2 B' F2 D' F' R2 L U'
321	Aug 29, 2012 9:53:47 PM	00:11.96 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B L' U L' B2 L U B2 F U2 L
320	Aug 29, 2012 9:52:56 PM	00:10.84 R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R B' D F' U R U2 B' U' L U
319	Aug 29, 2012 9:52:31 PM	00:13.22 U' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 U' F D' B' R2 U2 B' U L' D' U
318	Aug 29, 2012 9:47:36 PM	00:08.40 R2 D' L2 U B2 D2 U F2 D' L2 D' L B2 F2 D2 U F L U2 R' F D
317	Aug 29, 2012 9:46:51 PM	00:11.09 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L' F L' D' F' L2 F L' F
316	Aug 29, 2012 9:45:24 PM	00:12.91 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D R2 U L2 F2 D F' U' B' U2 B R2 D' L B' R D2
315	Aug 29, 2012 9:45:00 PM	00:13.13 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' L2 U2 L' D B U' R' B' L'
314	Aug 29, 2012 9:44:02 PM	00:13.72 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R' F' L2 U' L2 D B' F' L F D
313	Aug 29, 2012 9:41:41 PM	00:13.23 U F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D U' B L' U2 B R' D2 U2 B F2 D2
312	Aug 29, 2012 9:40:05 PM	00:13.75 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F U2 R2 U' B F' D2 L F' D
311	Aug 29, 2012 9:39:33 PM	00:13.75 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' L' D' L2 D2 U F' R2 D R2
310	Aug 29, 2012 9:38:48 PM	00:13.91 D' B2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 D L2 D F D F2 R' B2 L B R F
309	Aug 29, 2012 9:38:23 PM	00:13.40 L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L' F2 D' L' B' U B2 L' U' F D2
308	Aug 29, 2012 9:36:13 PM	00:14.69 B2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R L' F U R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 D'
307	Aug 29, 2012 9:35:26 PM	00:15.83 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' R B' L' U R2 B' F2 R U2 L2 D'
306	Aug 29, 2012 9:34:24 PM	00:15.60 B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R' B' R2 L2 U R2 F' D U' R L
305	Aug 29, 2012 9:32:32 PM	00:14.30 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L U L' D F' R' L' U' F L2
304	Aug 29, 2012 9:32:05 PM	00:14.47 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L' F R' L D2 L2 F R2 U B' U2
303	Aug 29, 2012 9:31:39 PM	00:14.48 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 B' U' R' D2 B F' U F U F
302	Aug 29, 2012 9:31:13 PM	00:14.63 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 B R B2 F' U' B' R' F' D' F2 U'
301	Aug 29, 2012 9:30:02 PM	00:13.54 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D U L' F2 U2 R' B D2 U L U B'
300	Aug 29, 2012 9:29:01 PM	00:12.49 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' L U R2 D B' D U' L2 B' F2
299	Aug 29, 2012 9:28:34 PM	00:14.24 U' B2 U B2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 D' B' L D' L2 F2 R' L' D B2 D' F'
298	Aug 29, 2012 9:28:08 PM	00:14.18 B2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 L' D2 B2 F' U2 L' U B2 R2 L U2
297	Aug 29, 2012 9:27:38 PM	00:15.63 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B R F D F2 D' B2 L D F2
296	Aug 29, 2012 9:27:11 PM	00:15.26 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 F L2 U2 R D' R' F R2 D' F2
295	Aug 29, 2012 9:26:44 PM	00:15.31 B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L' D' B D2 L U' F2 L' F D' U'
294	Aug 29, 2012 9:25:30 PM	00:11.84 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R F' R2 D' F' U R D U R2 U'
293	Aug 29, 2012 9:25:03 PM	00:12.49 B2 F2 R2 L2 D U R2 B2 D B2 L' B' D' R L' D L' U' F' R'
292	Aug 29, 2012 9:23:12 PM	00:14.09 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B U R F' L U' B F D' R2 U2
291	Aug 29, 2012 9:22:44 PM	00:14.80 B2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L' F R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U
290	Aug 29, 2012 9:22:14 PM	00:14.64 B2 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' D' F U F R D' L' B R2 U'
289	Aug 29, 2012 9:21:52 PM	00:12.11 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B' D' R2 D2 R U B R' L U'
288	Aug 29, 2012 9:21:10 PM	00:13.58 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L' U' R2 F R2 D' R' U2 B F D'
287	Aug 29, 2012 9:19:58 PM	00:13.59 U2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B' U L' F' R D' F' U2 R D2 U'
286	Aug 29, 2012 9:17:44 PM	00:15.76 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' F' U' B' L D' R' F' U' F2 U2 B'
285	Aug 29, 2012 9:14:40 PM	00:15.01 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 B D' R2 D L' U' B' D2 B2 L2 U'
284	Aug 29, 2012 9:14:10 PM	00:15.23 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' L' D' U2 R2 B' L2 F L' D' U2 F2
283	Aug 29, 2012 9:13:11 PM	00:12.32 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B' R2 L U F R2 D R' L' B D
282	Aug 29, 2012 9:12:49 PM	00:11.63 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 U B L' D' L B2 D U' F' R2 B'
281	Aug 29, 2012 9:12:11 PM	00:09.93 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 D2 U' R D2 U2 F R' U' B F' R D' U
280	Aug 29, 2012 9:11:07 PM	00:13.92 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' B' D' L' F2 L F' L F' R'
279	Aug 29, 2012 9:10:39 PM	00:14.22 F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B F' R D U' L' D2 B' L2 F2
278	Aug 29, 2012 9:09:45 PM	00:12.67 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F U L U' L' U L2 D2 R D'
277	Aug 29, 2012 9:09:16 PM	00:15.36 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L U' R F2 U' R' F' L D2 B'
276	Aug 29, 2012 9:08:46 PM	00:16.55 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L U2 B' R' F2 D F' D' B2 D2
275	Aug 29, 2012 9:08:20 PM	00:13.06 F2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R U2 R' L' U' F2 U' F U R D
274	Aug 29, 2012 9:07:54 PM	00:15.93 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 U F' U' R2 D' L D' L2 D R' B'
273	Aug 29, 2012 9:07:26 PM	00:14.94 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' R' F U L F2 L2 B U B2 D'
272	Aug 29, 2012 9:06:01 PM	00:12.89 B2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B D' B' D2 R U' R' B2 D' F'
271	Aug 29, 2012 9:05:21 PM	00:14.36 D' B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D B2 L' D U B' U L U2 F' L' U F'
270	Aug 29, 2012 9:04:56 PM	00:11.48 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R F' R2 D' L B' U R L2
269	Aug 29, 2012 9:04:34 PM	00:13.15 D2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 L F' U' R2 F' D' R2
268	Aug 29, 2012 9:02:49 PM	00:14.57 U' B2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 R' B2 L2 U' F R F2 R D' F
267	Aug 29, 2012 9:02:27 PM	00:10.36 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D B2 R2 L F2 U' B2 U B U'
266	Aug 29, 2012 9:02:01 PM	00:12.04 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L' U' L' F' R U' R2 B' F
265	Aug 29, 2012 8:59:57 PM	00:15.92 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 L D' R B2 D F D2 R' U2 L' U2
264	Aug 29, 2012 8:59:30 PM	00:13.55 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' F' D B2 L' U2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' U2
263	Aug 29, 2012 8:59:02 PM	00:14.40 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 L' D' F L' B2 U L2 U B F' R'
262	Aug 29, 2012 8:58:36 PM	00:14.77 U F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U F U' B' R' L2 D' B2 L F R' U'
261	Aug 29, 2012 8:58:08 PM	00:13.06 L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' R' B' R2 U2 B' F' D' R' F' R2 U2
260	Aug 29, 2012 8:55:25 PM	00:15.89 D' L2 U L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' B' D' L B2 R B' F' R2
259	Aug 29, 2012 8:54:58 PM	00:15.18 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 U' R2 U' B D F' U L' B' D' L U2 L' U2
258	Aug 29, 2012 8:54:12 PM	00:16.48 L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 R B2 R' U F R2 B' D' B2
257	Aug 29, 2012 8:53:42 PM	00:11.52 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F' U R L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' L' U
256	Aug 29, 2012 8:52:38 PM	00:14.85 F2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L B U2 L2 U2 R' D' U R' L
255	Aug 29, 2012 8:52:15 PM	00:11.07 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 R' F2 L' F D2 R' D2 R F2 D
254	Aug 29, 2012 8:51:48 PM	00:14.17 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D R2 U2 R' F2 D B' L' F L U2 R2 F2 U'
253	Aug 29, 2012 8:50:06 PM	00:16.57 L2 B2 D' U F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U L' B2 U F2 R' B U2 L2 D F2
252	Aug 29, 2012 8:49:28 PM	00:14.69 R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L' U2 R F' U R F2 R B2 L'
251	Aug 29, 2012 8:47:56 PM	00:13.63 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 F' R D U L' B U' B2 R B2 U
250	Aug 29, 2012 8:46:20 PM	00:14.63 D L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D2 U' B2 R' B D R' D' F' U R L D2 U'
249	Aug 28, 2012 10:17:59 PM	00:14.76 D B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 U2 R D L D2 F' U R2 B' U' R' U2
248	Aug 28, 2012 10:02:26 PM	00:14.92 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F' R2 D U' F' R2 L' F L2
247	Aug 28, 2012 10:02:01 PM	00:11.98 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' U B2 F' L' U2 B2 U' L U2
246	Aug 28, 2012 10:01:08 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 U R' B' F' L' F U2 R F' D2 F2
245	Aug 28, 2012 10:00:36 PM	00:14.85 U B2 D2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U' R B F2 D' F L2 U R D F L U
244	Aug 28, 2012 10:00:10 PM	00:14.95 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 R' B D L2 B2 R U F D2
243	Aug 28, 2012 9:58:23 PM	00:14.06 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' R' D' B2 U2 B U' L2 F L U
242	Aug 28, 2012 9:57:14 PM	00:13.35 U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' B L' U' F U L2 B2 U' L2 D2
241	Aug 28, 2012 9:54:43 PM	00:12.48 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 U R U2 B2 F L' D2 B2 F L U' F'
240	Aug 28, 2012 9:54:19 PM	00:14.61 B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' D R2 L' U' F' L2 B D2 U2
239	Aug 28, 2012 9:53:48 PM	00:12.49 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 F L' D' L D2 L U F' U L2
238	Aug 28, 2012 9:53:23 PM	00:13.75 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' F' L' B2 U2 L B2 F' R D' F' U'
237	Aug 28, 2012 9:52:52 PM	00:10.96 B2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' F' L2 U R2 D R' F2 U L U'
236	Aug 28, 2012 9:52:26 PM	00:14.78 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L D B U' R2 F U2 L' B D R2
235	Aug 28, 2012 9:51:02 PM	00:14.60 L2 U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' D U R L2 F D' L' D L
234	Aug 28, 2012 9:50:41 PM	00:12.35 U L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B' L2 B2 F' U' R2 L' F' U' R D2
233	Aug 28, 2012 9:45:49 PM	00:12.76 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U F R2 L2 D L F' U2 B' L' D'
232	Aug 28, 2012 9:43:16 PM	00:13.00 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B D2 L' F' U' B2 L' F2 D2 F' D2
231	Aug 28, 2012 9:42:34 PM	00:15.16 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' U B' U R2 B2 R U' B2 F L' B' U2
230	Aug 28, 2012 9:41:09 PM	00:13.61 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 D2 B R' L' U B2 U' F D' L2 F2 U
229	Aug 28, 2012 9:40:44 PM	00:14.95 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' F D L' D' B F U R' F D2 U2
228	Aug 28, 2012 9:38:39 PM	00:11.40 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D B L2 B R' F2 U' B' L' U'
227	Aug 28, 2012 9:38:12 PM	00:15.44 D L2 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U' B' L D L2 U F D U' B2 L
226	Aug 28, 2012 9:35:12 PM	00:14.46 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L B' U R' B2 L2 B R2 L'
225	Aug 28, 2012 9:31:15 PM	00:11.94 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 F U' R L U2 R D F' U
224	Aug 28, 2012 9:28:11 PM	00:11.60 B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D R' F L2 D2 L2 D2 U' R B2 L' B'
223	Aug 28, 2012 9:27:44 PM	00:15.61 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U F' U2 R F' D2 R' D B2
222	Aug 28, 2012 9:26:09 PM	00:13.25 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B' R' U2 L' B' U F' D' U F'
221	Aug 28, 2012 9:23:14 PM	00:13.59 F2 U L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B D' F' R F U' R' L F' R' D
220	Aug 28, 2012 9:22:29 PM	00:14.94 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 R L' F' U R2 L U' B F2 R2 U
219	Aug 28, 2012 9:22:09 PM	00:14.71 R2 D R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' L D' B D' F' D U R'
218	Aug 28, 2012 9:21:37 PM	00:13.34 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' R' B' R' U2 F2 R U F D'
217	Aug 26, 2012 6:14:48 PM	00:15.03 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 D' U R2 D' L B F2 D
216	Aug 26, 2012 6:13:54 PM	00:13.15 U L2 U B2 U L2 U B2 U L2 U' L' U B2 F2 R' B2 R D F' U
215	Aug 26, 2012 6:12:55 PM	00:15.15 L2 D L2 D2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R B' F' R' L' D2 F' L' U R
214	Aug 26, 2012 6:12:15 PM	00:13.22 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 B' R2 L U' B U' R B F2 D2
213	Aug 26, 2012 6:11:37 PM	00:14.84 D2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L B F' U2 F' R' B' D F'
212	Aug 26, 2012 6:11:14 PM	00:14.81 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R' F U' B' D R' U F' U R'
211	Aug 26, 2012 6:11:09 PM	00:12.97 R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' F' R' B F' D B2 D2 B2 D
210	Aug 26, 2012 6:09:40 PM	00:13.78 L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 L B L2 D' R2 B' U2 R F' D' U'
209	Aug 26, 2012 6:09:11 PM	00:12.97 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 L' F2 R2 B' U2 F' D' F' L' D2 U
208	Aug 26, 2012 6:08:41 PM	00:11.00 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U L' U R' U2 B' R' F' R' U' B2 U'
207	Aug 26, 2012 6:08:11 PM	00:12.53 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R D L' D B' U B U' R D2
206	Aug 26, 2012 6:07:37 PM	00:11.40 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D R' B2 U L U' B2 F D F' L
205	Aug 26, 2012 6:06:35 PM	00:19.91 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L F R D2 B U2 F2 D B D
204	Aug 26, 2012 6:06:00 PM	00:16.44 L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' F U B' F2 U2 R' F U
203	Aug 26, 2012 6:05:14 PM	00:13.31 B2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 D R' U B' R D U2 L B L' U'
202	Aug 26, 2012 2:31:36 PM	00:13.72 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D2 B U2 L U' F2 U2 R2 F' D' U L2
201	Aug 26, 2012 2:31:04 PM	00:12.58 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R B' D L' B D' F L D'
200	Aug 26, 2012 2:30:45 PM	00:14.86 U' R2 D R2 F2 U F2 D F2 D2 L2 F L F2 D' R2 L D2 B2 R2 U2
199	Aug 26, 2012 2:29:45 PM	00:12.58 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' L2 F' L2 D F U' B' U B U'
198	Aug 26, 2012 2:28:21 PM	00:15.56 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 R B' D L' U F R B U F2 U'
197	Aug 26, 2012 2:26:19 PM	00:12.93 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' B R2 D U2 L D' F R'
196	Aug 26, 2012 2:25:13 PM	00:14.06 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U L' F U B2 D' B U' R' L2 D2 U2
195	Aug 26, 2012 2:22:57 PM	00:14.21 D' R2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 B' F' D2 U B' L' U' L' U' R
194	Aug 26, 2012 2:21:46 PM	00:15.00 U L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U' B' D R D B D' L
193	Aug 26, 2012 2:21:19 PM	00:10.55 D' F2 L2 D U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R D R F2 R B' R L D U2
192	Aug 20, 2012 2:16:48 PM	00:14.14 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R L' D' R2 F2 R U2 B D2 F U2
191	Aug 20, 2012 2:16:11 PM	00:14.72 D' U R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B L2 F L2 D' R' B2 F2 U' F U
190	Aug 20, 2012 2:15:40 PM	00:13.96 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F L' U B R' L' F D' B U2
189	Aug 20, 2012 2:13:26 PM	00:15.25 U B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 L D U' B U' L' F D2 F U' F' U
188	Aug 20, 2012 2:12:56 PM	00:14.45 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B U' F L B2 D2 R' F U R'
187	Aug 20, 2012 2:11:50 PM	00:13.96 U' R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 U' B' D L' F D2 R2 F U
186	Aug 20, 2012 1:26:39 PM	00:12.61 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L U' R2 B' D2 U F2 L2 D B' U'
185	Aug 20, 2012 1:26:11 PM	00:14.98 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B U' R F2 R B2 R D' R2 B' L
184	Aug 20, 2012 1:23:25 PM	00:09.77 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U L' U2 B D R L' U' F2 D U2
183	Aug 20, 2012 1:22:48 PM	00:14.00 D2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' U L2 B' L B F2 D' R L'
182	Aug 20, 2012 1:22:24 PM	00:12.69 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' L' U2 L U' R2 F' U' L2 F2
181	Aug 20, 2012 1:18:32 PM	00:14.96 B2 D2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B' D2 F' L B U R D B F2 U'
180	Aug 20, 2012 1:16:50 PM	00:11.76 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U L' D' L' U' B D' B' F2 L B
179	Aug 20, 2012 1:15:57 PM	00:12.97 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 F R F' R D2 L U F U' R
178	Aug 20, 2012 1:15:31 PM	00:15.10 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R B' U R' U F U F' D L'
177	Aug 20, 2012 1:14:30 PM	00:13.83 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 F U' L U' F2 U R' B' F' R' U
176	Aug 20, 2012 1:13:51 PM	00:14.44 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F U' F' D2 F' D2 R' B2 U2 R2
175	Aug 20, 2012 1:11:56 PM	00:15.08 F2 U L2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 D' R L2 B' U' B D F L' D2 U B2 U2
174	Aug 20, 2012 1:11:04 PM	00:12.85 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F D2 U' F' R2 D' L' D L' D U'
173	Aug 20, 2012 1:10:39 PM	00:13.38 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R' B' U B2 F' R B F2 U2
172	Aug 20, 2012 1:08:39 PM	00:14.93 D R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B' U R2 F' R' D L D2 F' L'
171	Aug 20, 2012 1:03:08 PM	00:13.99 R2 U R2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B R' L D' B' F2 L2 F D2 R' U'
170	Aug 20, 2012 1:02:40 PM	00:15.28 D B2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' F R2 D' B' D2 B' U' R2 D' U'
169	Aug 20, 2012 12:58:19 PM	00:14.35 F2 D' R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U F2 R F D U2 L2 F' L
168	Aug 20, 2012 12:57:48 PM	00:13.76 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B U2 R B2 U2 F L F2 D' F
167	Aug 20, 2012 12:57:22 PM	00:12.57 D R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F2 R' F' U B' F U' F' L2
166	Aug 20, 2012 12:56:51 PM	00:14.44 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 B D' U R L2 U F' D'
165	Aug 20, 2012 12:56:14 PM	00:10.69 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U L2 U F L U2 R' L' D2 B U B R


Did this tonight, pretty happy with the 8.40 single and average of 12's


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 30, 2012)

Pyra: 6.40, (4.75), 7.94, 7.55, 6.90, 8.08, 8.15, 6.13, 8.66, 7.08, 7.66, (9.05) = 7.46 avg12

6.40, (4.75), (7.94), 7.55, 6.90 = 6.95 avg5


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 30, 2012)

Megaminx: 1:31.98, 1:31.35, 1:17.13, 1:27.37, 1:23.04, 1:29.30, (1:14.87), 1:29.28, (1:34.06), 1:28.19, 1:33.07, 1:33.55 = 1:28.43 avg12

1:17.13, 1:27.37, 1:23.04, (1:29.30), (1:14.87) = 1:22.51 avg5


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 30, 2012)

First stackmatted 2x2 Ao100:



Spoiler: Times



6.44, 4.96, 7.19, 5.64, 6.23, 4.94, 5.13, 6.97, 4.76, 4.89, 4.37, 7.46, 9.32, 10.22+, 5.63, 9.66, 5.45, 7.39, 6.53, 4.38, 6.49, 10.12, 6.02, 4.10, 5.14, 5.72, 3.49, 5.75, 7.02, 8.51, 5.89, 5.38, 5.31, 5.55, 7.08, 5.10, 5.02, 6.23, 6.33, 5.60, 8.53, 6.13, 4.74, 5.17, 9.06, 4.81, 3.44, 5.58, 6.35, 3.49, 4.05, 5.81, 4.85, 8.56+, 5.29, 6.07, 4.95, 4.26, 8.07+, 5.89, 4.74, 5.34, 6.04, 5.11, 5.34, 7.49+, 4.83, 4.83, 4.92, 5.93, 4.40, 5.45, 7.50, 5.19, 6.05, 3.92, 6.68, 6.52, 6.16, 6.34, 5.18, 4.10, 3.65, 6.28, 5.32, 4.68, 4.33, 4.40, 6.11, 8.18+, 5.12, 5.44, 4.98, 4.93, 4.63, 6.25, 5.18, 5.62, 5.95, 4.91





Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.44
worst time: 10.22

current avg5: 5.58 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 4.37 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 5.45 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 5.07 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 5.78 (σ = 1.33)
best avg100: 5.78 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 5.78 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 5.81



Good that it's sub-6.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 30, 2012)

2nd solve on my new ss7x7 and it's sub 9  . Did even had a sub 10 before

EDIT: 2nd sub 1 in 4x4 57.05
f' F' R u' D2 r' L' u B2 f2 r2 u L2 f B' D' r u R2 B F' f2 U' D' F B2 R' L2 r' u' D' L' R' f2 F2 R' f B r2 u'


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 30, 2012)

*dayan 42mm Zanchi*
single - 14.72
avg5 - 16.43
OH - 36.78
BLD - 5.49.88 

*dayan 50mm Zanchi*
single - 11.86
avg5 - 12.84
OH - 25.43
BLD - 4.18.28


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Aug 30, 2012)

Holy crap!

OH single: 8.57
Scramble:R B' R L' U2 R' L U2 R' L' F' L' R' B D F' L R F R D2 L' D2 L2 R
Solve:x2 y'

U2 R U' R' U R
R U' R' U2 L' U L
U' L' U L'
U R U R'
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 30, 2012)

U2 R U' R' U R
R U' R' U2 L' U L
U' *L* U L'
U R U R'
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U

Should be L instead of L'. Awesome solution.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 30, 2012)

13.02 single on stackmat. PLL skip.

Hand scramble though, so I won't count it.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 30, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 13.02 single on stackmat. PLL skip.
> 
> Hand scramble though, so I won't count it.



Still pretty awesome...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2012)

9.12 cp skip opp-opp

ive had a lot more sub 10s on sq1 than 3x3


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 30, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Still pretty awesome...



Yeah, I suppose. That's my usual F2L time, so I'm getting close to sub-20. Just need to learn N and G perms, and then improve F2L then...


----------



## Ander0072 (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally got a sub 10 f2l single (9.20) now to work on that horrible LL (takes 10 seconds. 2-look oll + a bit more than 2 look PLL)

also another accomplishment was finding this oldie rubiks cube, still in the box for 13 dollars. 
Picture-of-thing


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2012)

48.99 single with Hoya

I still have no clue what I'm doing


----------



## Jakube (Aug 30, 2012)

first sub10: 9.53 (PLL skip)


----------



## Julian (Aug 30, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 48.99 single with Hoya
> 
> I still have no clue what I'm doing


Dang it, 49.31 

EDIT: sub-1 with 4 different 4x4 methods/variants

redux 41
hoya 49
OBLBL 57
yau 59


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 31, 2012)

ZZ Rainbow



Spoiler



19.92, 20.54, 19.01, 22.28, 20.63, 15.82, 19.71, 21.92, 20.78, 18.85, 20.51, 19.46, 19.30, 17.96, 20.88, 19.45, 19.98, 19.51, 18.32, 22.25, 21.75, 19.88, 23.89, 17.64, 18.36, 20.11, 20.06, 24.72, 24.26, 20.65, 19.04, 20.29, 21.08, 22.89, 21.29, 22.98, 21.86, 19.08, 24.74, 19.83, 21.95, 23.50, 20.48, 19.89, 24.78, 23.93, 18.47, 21.24, 16.89, 21.93, 19.88, 25.85, 19.53, 23.51, 23.07, 23.88, 15.52, 22.15, 22.25, 20.19, 21.43, 21.49, 19.83, 19.95, 19.80, 16.95, 19.37, 22.96, 22.52, 21.22, 20.45, 18.10, 21.81, 23.14, 17.11, 20.72, 16.10, 16.79, 19.25, 20.04, 19.92, 24.20, 17.49, 19.54, 16.72, 22.37, 23.42, 19.21, 21.91, 19.11, 19.53, 20.20, 20.94, 25.43, 21.39, 21.14, 19.92, 18.85, 23.29, 18.67, 21.88, 21.24, 20.56, 17.17, 18.65, 21.22, 20.08, 18.97, 21.67, 18.86, 18.26, 19.90, 21.10, 20.33, 19.01, 21.17, 18.27, 21.89, 20.45, 18.86, 22.43, 22.10, 19.51, 21.07, 21.12, 17.41, 19.22, 18.21, 21.82, 16.58, 22.51, 19.46, 21.73, 19.99, 20.99, 21.73, 22.32, 16.52, 19.66, 21.71, 21.92, 21.60, 17.08, 19.76, 20.81, 21.94, 24.71, 20.15, 20.52, 18.92, 22.04, 19.91, 18.74, 20.34, 16.33, 18.08, 24.19, 21.10, 19.78, 19.59, 21.20, 18.24, 21.04, 21.26, 24.58, 22.58, 20.90, 22.98, 18.21, 23.72, 18.77, 23.97, 20.89, 20.61, 22.12, 21.01, 18.07, 23.68, 21.74, 20.37, 19.27, 22.83, 15.56, 20.79, 24.14, 21.46, 16.68, 21.44, 19.95, 17.91, 21.90, 18.09, 17.83, 19.86, 18.60, 23.10, 23.72, 24.74, 15.43, 20.50, 21.39, 17.99, 16.04, 18.33, 22.98, 20.24, 21.13, 25.05, 20.95, 24.04, 19.90, 20.57, 19.74, 19.80, 20.85, 19.82, 23.79, 22.00, 19.71, 21.99, 18.97, 20.15, 18.08, 19.75, 23.85, 23.33, 21.94, 18.80, 19.42, 20.30, 23.61, 18.22, 21.88, 21.15, 21.69, 19.32, 20.61, 21.25, 21.05, 20.06, 20.99, 21.04, 21.87, 17.95, 19.53, 18.71, 22.85, 21.35, 20.42, 19.14



20.56 avg250


----------



## JackJ (Aug 31, 2012)

13.80 ao12 while not really focusing. PB by .03 I think. Pretty awesome considering I haven't cubed too much in the last 3 months.


----------



## Julian (Aug 31, 2012)

12.38 Ao100

Including: 8.38 F R' D' L' U' F U' D' F L B U2 B' L2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U2 B'

x2 y' D L' F D L2 U R' U R D2
U' L U2 L2 U' L
U' y L' U L
U R' U2 R U' R' U R
x' R U R' D R U' R' D
x U


----------



## emolover (Aug 31, 2012)

Practically my first 25 ZZ solves.

38.95, 24.57, 33.34, 36.26, 24.81, 31.51, 25.34, 20.89, 24.63, 29.11, 26.21, 25.17, 19.18, 27.41, 22.29, 23.04, 22.55, 20.40, *18.46, 19.27, 21.08, 21.23, 14.22*, 23.64, 24.35

number of times: 25/25
best time: 14.22
worst time: 38.95

current avg5: 21.98 (σ = 1.44)
best avg5: 19.60 (σ = 1.34)

current avg12: 21.63 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 21.11 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 24.29 (σ = 3.74)
session mean: 24.72


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 31, 2012)

3.73 CMLL + LSE. PB. 
yeahhh i love it.



Spoiler



the option on qqtimer, not my actual time...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 31, 2012)

2.03, 2.09, 2.06, 2.05, 3.27 = 2.07
Master Magic PB average of 5.

EDIT: Yay 100th post.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2012)

Clock PBs from two days ago:
single: 10.04, avg5: 13.41, avg12: 14.11.

After spending two days doing 500 solves...



Spoiler: individual times



15.43, 14.35, 14.28, 14.09, 14.26, 13.24, 15.96, 17.42, 15.66, 10.73, 15.30, 17.44, 15.38, 16.39, 11.37, 14.05, 18.02, 16.10, 15.53, 15.51, 13.55, 14.41, 12.75, 15.13, 15.14, 16.22, 16.53, 10.53, 12.30, 10.91, 12.97, 11.36, 16.64, 15.94, 15.86, 8.36, 15.43, 14.65, 13.02, 16.25, 16.80, 14.12, 14.97, 14.30, 15.89, 9.43, 11.00, 13.37, 10.29, 11.34, 18.06, 14.52, 15.21, 12.72, 15.08, 10.23, 9.07, 12.43, 11.82, 10.92, 14.02, 13.21, 11.98, 18.69, 13.31, 9.48, 13.32, 11.98, 16.92, 18.57, 16.80, 12.33, 11.93, 15.95, 15.94, 13.78, 15.68, 14.12, 17.89, 12.99, 13.95, 14.01, 14.43, 14.20, 12.47, 14.36, 11.80, 12.73, 13.42, 15.06, 12.19, 14.29, 14.23, 13.47, 11.56, 13.74, 11.93, 13.81, 13.90, 14.62, 12.54, 12.11, 14.48, 14.37, 11.05, 19.40, 10.57, 13.71, 13.51, 13.15, 14.20, 13.62, 13.62, 12.95, 12.52, 9.28, 11.37, 18.06, 13.35, 13.48, 12.23, 12.15, 13.62, 14.63, 13.78, 12.99, 12.39, 11.45, 11.65, 11.35, 12.03, 15.04, 12.99, 15.16, 12.91, 14.85, 15.04, 15.36, 15.33, 14.38, 13.51, 7.71, 10.12, 15.37, 10.34, 11.87, 13.40, 13.43, 10.45, 12.43, 13.53, 12.52, 15.86, 11.28, 8.57, 11.61, 16.06, 9.79, 15.11, 14.96, 13.31, 15.62, 12.48, 13.79, 10.42, 15.36, 13.11, 13.53, 14.47, 14.70, 14.61, 13.49, 13.69, 15.86, 14.86, 13.20, 11.03, 13.16, 13.14, 12.76, 12.27, 13.14, 13.95, 12.06, 16.12, 13.83, 13.06, 11.59, 13.52, 16.50, 16.71, 15.45, 15.33, 13.03, 10.20, 13.09, 13.70, 12.64, 11.02, 12.48, 10.99, 8.61, 11.43, 12.67, 8.96, 7.46, 11.69, 11.89, 12.46, 10.96, 10.37, 12.20, 15.38, 14.55, 18.87, 12.54, 14.14, 11.42, 14.01, 13.65, 8.86, 8.96, 10.65, 13.66, 18.38, 13.74, 11.54, 7.84, 12.05, 14.73, 13.32, 7.21, 10.84, 16.89, 13.07, 13.42, 14.57, 19.23, 15.79, 14.86, 12.16, 12.65, 15.25, 11.60, 14.69, 14.03, 13.83, 14.66, 15.52, 14.80, 13.09, 11.31, 14.27, 9.57, 14.27, 11.73, 11.69, 12.63, 8.94, 11.29, 12.02, 8.52, 15.82, 13.73, 15.16, 8.12, 16.00, 11.56, 6.19, 14.21, 11.25, 13.51, 19.73, 12.56, 9.04, 13.73, 18.06, 13.31, 15.13, 16.30, 11.52, 11.30, 12.72, 11.50, 12.51, 15.14, 14.94, 10.12, 13.85, 14.18, 13.68, 9.84, 13.78, 11.51, 9.87, 11.56, 12.11, 10.40, 13.12, 14.25, 13.50, 10.90, 14.56, 13.79, 15.38, 11.50, 16.68, 12.73, 10.70, 13.67, 11.00, 14.34, 14.59, 11.28, 11.19, 12.37, 11.72, 16.57, 12.56, 11.94, 13.55, 14.95, 13.38, 13.28, 13.80, 15.09, 12.94, 14.17, 13.29, 14.29, 14.99, 14.02, 14.29, 13.29, 11.17, 11.13, 11.77, 9.19, 13.92, 10.03, 11.93, 12.45, 17.31, 11.52, 13.86, 11.50, 12.26, 12.75, 14.90, 10.95, 13.67, 13.93, 12.90, 13.52, 9.38, 13.61, 13.32, 11.81, 12.72, 13.13, 11.87, 16.08, 12.97, 13.31, 13.12, 12.44, 9.82, 14.79, 13.27, 11.83, 12.00, 9.07, 13.52, 14.36, 11.21, 16.19, 12.66, 13.40, 12.35, 11.77, 11.54, 11.85, 11.67, 14.36, 14.47, 12.07, 13.27, 11.80, 13.49, 12.95, 11.00, 12.45, 11.82, 14.41, 12.30, 11.71, 14.92, 14.15, 9.99, 13.12, 9.14, 9.92, 12.67, 9.60, 11.37, 10.87, 12.80, 12.12, 12.27, 13.21, 10.16, 12.55, 11.70, 10.28, 13.61, 11.51, 12.87, 14.79, 13.42, 11.72, 11.81, 12.50, 12.13, 13.19, 12.08, 16.11, 12.76, 10.90, 11.30, 13.17, 14.41, 11.43, 12.17, 11.78, 12.63, 15.93, 12.99, 14.88, 13.32, 11.52, 14.28, 11.40, 9.32, 13.43, 15.90, 13.46, 15.50, 10.75, 11.66, 13.93, 10.36, 15.87, 13.13, 12.92, 15.77, 15.90, 13.46, 12.39, 12.72, 13.58, 13.19, 11.50, 12.96, 15.02, 13.35, 9.61, 10.56, 10.10, 13.63, 14.17, 12.78, 11.29, 10.56, 16.15, 14.44, 12.57, 13.87, 12.52, 11.65, 14.21, 13.58, 10.70, 10.57, 12.89, 11.81, 10.86, 12.46, 11.79, 8.35, 11.98, 13.55, 13.79, 12.82, 11.96, 11.64, 12.96, 12.53, 11.97, 13.41, 15.25, 12.97, 12.83, 13.79, 14.55, 12.63, 12.04, 12.71, 12.96, 9.68, 8.54, 12.14, 11.69, 13.39, 13.51, 11.83, 13.45, 13.11, 13.63, 14.38, 12.03, 11.34, 14.92, 15.78, 16.38, 12.76, 12.65, 11.55, 13.22, 13.06, 13.68, 13.06, 14.37, 11.22, 11.14, 12.00, 12.06, 12.01



single: 6.19 (3 corners skipped)
avg5: 8.61, 11.43, (12.67), 8.96, (7.46) = 9.67 
avg12: 10.99, 8.61, 11.43, (12.67), 8.96, (7.46), 11.69, 11.89, 12.46, 10.96, 10.37, 12.20 = 10.96
avg100: 12.44

This thing really is just all about practice.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 31, 2012)

@emolover
what did you use for LL?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 31, 2012)

Yay! New NL PB for OH - 27.14! I knew it was a pretty fast F2L and when I saw the easy OLL case (one of the T cases, don't know the name), I hoped for an easy PLL to maybe break my record and I got a U perm! Success! Non-lucky because no skipped steps but... easy LL cases... kind of lucky?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 31, 2012)

10.70 single with Roux.
Mind blown.


----------



## applemobile (Aug 31, 2012)

16.17 Avg5 on video XD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 31, 2012)

11.73, 11.57, 13.29, 11.68, 12.39, 13.03, 14.03, 11.27, 13.56, 11.07, 9.87, 11.66 = *12.13*

Full step sub10. Surprised I still have some speed.


----------



## emolover (Aug 31, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> @emolover
> what did you use for LL?



OLL/PLL and CLL/ELL if I recognise the CLL.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 31, 2012)

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 11.22
worst time: 19.81

current avg5: 16.18 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: 14.34 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 16.19 (σ = 1.28)
*best avg12: 14.96 (σ = 0.98)*

current avg100: 16.32 (σ = 1.01)
*best avg100: 15.95 (σ = 1.12)*

current avg1000: 16.38 (σ = 1.03)
*best avg1000: 16.38 (σ = 1.03)*

session avg: 16.38 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 16.35


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 31, 2012)

> 11.73, 11.57, 13.29, 11.68, 12.39, 13.03, 14.03, 11.27, 13.56, 11.07, 9.87, 11.66 = 12.13
> 
> Full step sub10. Surprised I still have some speed.



Ryan Reese come back to comp


----------



## Lid (Aug 31, 2012)

20.36, 18.40, 19.34, (13.34), 16.71, 15.86, 18.50, (22.32), 18.35, 17.65, 20.19, 15.01 --> 18.04

& done like a week ago, avg 50 : 19.96


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 31, 2012)

7.85 full step, not pb

D2 B2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' F D L F2 R' U2 R'

y2 D D L R'
U' R' U R y L U L'
L' U L
R U' R2 U R
U y L' U U L U L' U' L
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R
U U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

51 moves - 6.5 etps


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 31, 2012)

(1:17.38), 1:20.11, 1:22.08, 1:24.02, (1:27.00), 1:25.08, 1:17.99, 1:26.27, 1:23.33, 1:18.24, 1:26.61, 1:18.72 = 1:22.25 avg12

Guess that's a PB or something. Didn't feel all that great, it felt more like I couldn't control my cube well. I changed the tensions three times in the middle of this average to try to help..


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 1, 2012)

Accomplishment : I finally admitted to myself that I suck at most events so I'll mainly be practicing the few I'm good at.


----------



## emolover (Sep 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Accomplishment : I finally admitted to myself that I suck at most events so I'll mainly be practicing the few I'm good at.



You probably don't suck at them, you just never put time into them.

------------

My accomplishment was that I got a 2:55 on video. Will be up tomorrow night.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2012)

ZZ 2h

13.30, 13.76, (16.44), 12.29, (11.19) => 13.12

13.30, 15.72, 15.88, 15.19, 15.55, 13.30, 13.76, (16.44), 12.29, (11.19), 14.94, 16.00 => 14.59


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 1, 2012)

Have you tried ZZOH?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, but it's still a few seconds slower than my normal times. I have to get used to it more.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 1, 2012)

cfop pb? = 10.01


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 1, 2012)

number of times: 104/104
best time: 9.00
worst time: 19.07

current avg5: 13.31 (σ = 1.78)
best avg5: 11.07 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 13.08 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 11.87 (σ = 0.94)

current avg100: 13.55 (σ = 1.59)
best avg100: 13.51 (σ = 1.57)



Spoiler



12.70, 15.23, 14.73, (18.03), 11.70, 13.37, 14.41, 13.29, 15.83, 12.33, 14.13, 13.38, 14.42, 13.00, 12.00, 12.78, 13.98, 11.04, (17.85), 12.42, 13.15, 11.66, 16.55, 13.71, 12.37, 13.86, 11.64, 14.57, 14.91, 13.23, 15.51, 12.25, 11.98, 14.50, 14.88, 15.00, 14.93, 14.29, 16.85, 16.09, 14.98, 16.66, (10.58), 11.91, 12.62, 12.05, 13.44, 15.02, 14.93, 12.73, (9.00), 11.82, 14.30, 12.73, 14.02, 14.71, 15.78, 11.20, 11.62, 15.92, (18.08), 12.79, 13.66, 10.78, 12.55, 13.43, 12.68, 13.07, 16.06, 14.42, 13.86, 14.85, 12.17, 13.65, 16.05, 11.81, (18.75), 12.81, (10.20), 16.17, *12.80, 12.25, 12.45, 13.26, 12.24, (10.34), (17.28), 11.10, (9.99), 12.20, 11.24, 10.86*, 16.35, 14.90, 12.95, 12.48, 14.93, 11.40, 13.60, 10.71



Roux. Lots of easy cases. Still can't get the hang of it...


----------



## uvafan (Sep 1, 2012)

13.34 avg5

(11.53), 12.59, (17.67), 13.67, 13.76

15.24 avg 100!!!! So close to sub15

Time List:


Spoiler



12.77, 14.33, 16.58+, 15.50, 14.54, 16.43, 13.93, 14.47, 18.31, 13.47, 14.48, 16.39, 14.34, 15.03, 16.36, (19.03), 15.97, (31.72), 14.98, 15.17, 15.98, 15.39, 16.56, 15.96, (11.01), 17.09, 14.17, 15.86, 14.35, 13.31, 14.40, 15.12, 16.74, 14.68, 12.53, 18.04, 15.86, 15.14, 17.54, 17.77, 13.68, 14.90, 16.43, 13.63, 13.58, 15.66, 14.71, 15.91, 13.86, 12.47, 13.23, 16.52, 13.91, (18.56), 16.57, 12.42, 16.98, 14.47, (25.61), 14.46, 14.56, 18.02, 14.65, 15.29, 15.07, (11.53), 12.59, 17.67, 13.67, 13.76, 14.82, 15.68, 16.15, 14.09, (21.95), 17.46, 15.40, 16.19, 14.32, 14.97, 13.85, (12.01), 13.04, 14.13, 16.33, 16.49, 17.42, 16.06, 15.58, 15.95, 16.24, 14.76, (10.69), 14.68, 14.07, 16.41, 13.90, 17.13, 18.34, (12.14)


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 1, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 13.34 avg5
> 
> (11.53), 12.59, (17.67), 13.67, 13.76
> 
> ...



So close to sub15 by the end of august...  sub14 before OCTOBER?


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 1, 2012)

cfop
best avg5: 14.63
best avg12: 16.24
best avg50: 17.00
best avg100: 17.27


Spoiler



19.28, 18.78, 21.01, 15.90, 18.01, 17.79, 18.62, 13.21, 15.81, 19.05, 18.94, 15.46, 19.29, 20.53, 17.00, 18.93, 18.00, 14.56, 17.63, 17.55, 12.80, 19.32, 12.86, 13.77, 17.26, 15.83, 19.97, 16.05, 17.52, 21.16, 17.42, 19.07, 15.91, 19.00, 17.92, 20.42, 17.76, 18.78, 13.16, 17.13, 18.43, 16.13, 18.84, 15.75, 16.27, 15.80, 20.50, 17.57, 21.61, 14.72, 16.84, 17.26, 17.32, 13.19, 22.80, 18.24, 16.78, 15.69, 18.38, 15.93, 17.28, 15.44, 16.95, 18.49, 20.23, 17.92, 15.44, 16.75, 17.04, 19.19, 17.54, 15.55, 15.36, 14.59, 17.00, 19.18, 17.59, 18.48, 18.05, 17.25, 16.12, 18.88, 21.13, 14.34, 14.49, 19.64, 16.96, 16.50, 17.63, 12.29, 18.58, 17.49, 17.22, 13.35, 19.30, 12.07, 18.71, 16.37, 17.52, 17.26



goal: sub 17 cfop avg100 by 11pm tonight

edit: NAILED IT
i rolled the previous average to 207 solves

best avg12: 16.00
best avg50: 16.72
best avg100: 16.87
best avg200: 17.03



Spoiler



19.28, 18.78, 21.01, 15.90, 18.01, 17.79, 18.62, 13.21, 15.81, 19.05, 18.94, 15.46, 19.29, 20.53, 17.00, 18.93, 18.00, 14.56, 17.63, 17.55, 12.80, 19.32, 12.86, 13.77, 17.26, 15.83, 19.97, 16.05, 17.52, 21.16, 17.42, 19.07, 15.91, 19.00, 17.92, 20.42, 17.76, 18.78, 13.16, 17.13, 18.43, 16.13, 18.84, 15.75, 16.27, 15.80, 20.50, 17.57, 21.61, 14.72, 16.84, 17.26, 17.32, 13.19, 22.80, 18.24, 16.78, 15.69, 18.38, 15.93, 17.28, 15.44, 16.95, 18.49, 20.23, 17.92, 15.44, 16.75, 17.04, 19.19, 17.54, 15.55, 15.36, 14.59, 17.00, 19.18, 17.59, 18.48, 18.05, 17.25, 16.12, 18.88, 21.13, 14.34, 14.49, 19.64, 16.96, 16.50, 17.63, 12.29, 18.58, 17.49, 17.22, 13.35, 19.30, 12.07, 18.71, 16.37, 17.52, 17.26, 15.77, 15.65, 18.34, 17.97, 17.23, 14.77, 17.98, 21.30, 18.85, 16.66, 19.74, 15.93, 17.08, 17.26, 16.40, 17.34, 19.22, 15.77, 15.98, 14.50, 15.89, 15.30, 20.86, 16.03, 15.01, 15.31, 16.36, 16.94, 17.39, 16.65, 15.20, 17.25, 19.62, 20.92, 13.75, 17.71, 19.76, 13.68, 19.54, 18.50, 17.34, 18.95, 15.60, 15.98, 18.45, 18.45, 15.91, 14.21, 15.25, 16.13, 14.15, 19.18, 17.40, 16.61, 17.21, 17.87, 18.66, 16.28, 17.84, 13.00, 17.88, 14.11, 17.26, 17.93, 15.45, 17.89, 20.29, 17.27, 16.03, 15.95, 18.29, 20.72, 15.85, 15.97, 15.16, 15.24, 18.70, 17.79, 17.01, 16.59, 15.55, 15.09, 16.99, 16.59, 18.39, 16.19, 16.45, 18.82, 13.46, 15.08, 18.74, 16.92, 16.19, 18.69, 16.88, 18.58, 15.66, 16.84, 14.45, 16.45, 14.35, 15.57, 17.49, 16.36, 15.86, 18.80, 17.33



new goal: sub 16.5 avg100 by tomorrow night.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 1, 2012)

Average of 5: 3.77
1. 3.73 U' F U' R2 U R2 U' F U 
2. (3.53) U F R2 U R' F2 U' R U 
3. 3.97 R U' F U2 R2 F' R U' F' 
4. (6.28) U2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U 
5. 3.62 F' U' R F' R' F R2 U R' 
2x2 Ao5 pb. First two are default CLLs, three is R2B2R2 pbl.

5x5 first sub 2:29.95 ao5
Average of 12: 2:32.78
1. 2:34.68 D r' d2 B u' F d B' d F U2 u2 B2 D2 U' f2 d' B' D' F2 f' L f' L U2 d2 D R2 F R l2 b u' d' b' F R2 l L f2 b B D b2 f2 L' d' L' f l2 r' u' f' F2 l u2 l B U2 b' 
2. 2:27.96 F2 L' U' L2 F' f b d2 R D2 L' D' l2 L r b' d2 R2 U2 L2 b F d2 R r2 D R u l U' b' r' B' L2 f R' b' f U2 b l' u' B D' r' B' r2 D2 R b' l' r' b' l2 f d B2 r' D' f2 
3. 2:30.29 F2 R u d' U2 f l B' L2 b2 R b2 l D2 r2 d r' F' f D l2 B' u2 R2 D2 L' B' F r d B' F2 R' B2 l r' L2 f R' F' b2 D2 d' f F2 d l' D2 u2 l2 r2 d' R2 u2 F2 r' B' r' B d' 
*4. 2:32.53 f b' d2 l' F2 d l2 F d D R' u2 R F U2 b' R2 L2 B R F b2 L2 r2 B2 R' l' f L2 U L R F L2 U' F2 u2 d L2 l2 B2 f U2 f' U2 r D' f' l2 U R f2 U R2 r2 f u B2 b' f 
5. 2:24.82 l2 U f2 B' D f2 L f' R B' D2 F d r' F u2 U B2 L' u' B R2 l' d D b B' l r U' L b' u b2 D U2 l' R2 r d2 L R' U F2 D2 B r' F2 f' L' b2 L b' F2 f' d D' F2 d' f 
6. 2:32.51 L D2 d l F2 L2 u b u B' D L' U2 D u' f' R B' l2 d2 B' L d' B l2 r D2 U' l2 F' b U2 f2 L f' R' b d F' r F' b2 d' D2 F2 D2 U' r' B F' u b' F' R' B2 D' u l2 r U 
7. 2:35.41 r' f2 U R2 r d' R f2 F l' D2 U' F2 B2 D2 f' b2 L' u2 f2 b2 R' f2 F U2 r2 f L f2 L D b B2 r u U2 F' b u D L f b2 F' d2 U D2 F' L' l b' L l' F' B R' u R2 D2 d' 
8. (2:24.03) b F' B l b2 u2 L' U R2 d' l2 D' r2 d2 R' f B D' B' l' d' l2 D2 r u B' r2 R' B' f2 d2 R r' L2 U l U2 d' L2 l' D2 b' B2 l' B r' f U2 F l d2 l d' R2 l' r' B2 u2 L' d'* 
9. (2:39.82) R' f2 B d' R' d B D d' B l U B r2 F' f2 l b l2 R U B D2 L R2 f' D' F2 u' b L' R2 U l r' L' d2 f2 R' B F L2 d2 D L B2 f' u f' U2 B' D2 r L' b2 D' b2 f R2 r 
10. 2:34.97 R' L' B b2 U2 b L F' L2 l2 b' d2 f B D f' F2 u2 R2 u' D2 R L u2 f' u2 d' R2 D2 l F R' u' f u b' L2 R b2 r2 d' f U' d' b d r2 f' u d' R' b F2 f' d2 u2 B' d2 R' l2 
11. 2:38.85 R2 u' L b' D' d2 R2 b R2 l F' U R' d2 L2 u2 f' U L R' u' U F' R' b2 f2 u l' r U' f U2 u b2 u' f2 F2 L' U2 B' R2 U2 b d f' L2 R2 d2 L' D' u' l' F2 U2 F' u2 B U2 F2 L 
12. 2:35.77 D2 d2 l U2 l2 r u2 R d' b2 f L R' F2 b2 U2 B2 R' b2 B d' R' B d' f D r' F2 r F' u' b L f r u D' l' D2 d u' l2 u2 f' l' d' F' b f' r f' L D' L' D' d F L D2 l2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 1, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Ryan Reese come back to comp



This may seem silly, but next NY comp I'll be going to most likely.

SJC may be my next comp, despite how far away it is. I have someone I want to meet in NY.

I'll want to practice some before I go back to comp...I'm like mid/low 13 right now :-/


----------



## leonparfitt (Sep 1, 2012)

*3 3x3's relay *

44.81 = 14.937 per cube (approximately) 

first sub 45 !


----------



## Ander0072 (Sep 2, 2012)

Spoiler



mean of 3
current: 7.96 (σ = 0.54)
best: 5.92 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 5
current: 8.38 (σ = 0.55)
best: 6.75 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 12
current: 7.66 (σ = 0.88)
best: 7.66 (σ = 0.88)

Average: 7.66 (σ = 0.88)
Mean: 7.58

Time List:
1. 7.16 U' F2 R2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R' 
2. 6.48 U2 F' U F U2 F2 R U' R2 U' 
3. 4.12 U' R2 U' R U2 R' F2 U' R2 
4. 7.48 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U' 
5. 7.78 R2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 
6. 6.28 U F2 U F' U F' U2 F R2 U' 
7. 8.74 R F' U2 R2 F R' U F2 R 
8. 10.18 R F2 R' F U F2 U2 R F' 
9. 8.82 R2 F U' F2 U R2 U R' U 
10. 7.76 U R F2 U F' U F' R2 F2 
11. 8.57 R2 F' U2 R F' R U2 F' R 
12. 7.55 U2 R2 U R2 F' R F2 U R



First sub 8 (2x2)


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 2, 2012)

8.32 ao12. PB by 0.01.

1. 8.49 U2 D L2 F D' B R' D' R' U2 B L2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 B 
2. 7.68 D R2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 F D2 L B' L' F' R' B2 D 
3. 7.35 D R' F' U' R2 L2 B' R2 D' F2 B2 U2 R2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L 
4. 9.19 F R2 F L2 D2 F R2 U2 B U2 F2 R D U' R U' L' F' U' F' R2 
5. 8.86 B2 R' U2 B D2 F2 R' F D F2 B2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 L' B2 
6. 9.78 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 L' D B F2 L2 D U' F D L' D 
7. 8.61 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R F2 D L B R B F R2 U' 
8. 7.83 B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 B U' B R2 D' B2 R 
9. 7.37 B D' R F' U2 F2 U F2 L D2 F D2 B R2 F B2 D2 F' R2 F2 
10. 8.03 F L2 B' R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B2 D' R' B' U' F L R B2 F2 U2 R 
11. (10.32) B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F' U2 L' F' D2 B R' F2 R' U 
12. (7.30) L2 F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 F' L2 R B2 D2 B R U2 F D'


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 2, 2012)

First megaminx ao12.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 5:21.42
worst time: 9:30.26

best mo3: 5:39.62 (σ = 24.53)
best avg5: 5:40.56 (σ = 23.52)
best avg12: 6:16.04 (σ = 39.06)

session avg: 6:16.04 (σ = 39.06)
session mean: 6:27.68

(9:30.26), 7:29.13, 6:54.76, 5:24.23, 6:34.93, 5:29.92, 6:07.52, (5:21.42), 5:59.25, 6:43.27, 6:02.02, 5:55.40


----------



## emolover (Sep 2, 2012)

2:53.27, 3:44.35, 3:16.14, 3:14.02, 3:48.44, 3:10.08, 3:33.60, 3:10.17, *3:25.87, 3:08.28, 3:06.09, **3:17.30*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:53.27
worst time: 3:48.44

current avg5: 3:11.92 (σ = 4.76)
best avg5: 3:11.92 (σ = 4.76)

current avg12: 3:18.59 (σ = 12.37)
best avg12: 3:18.59 (σ = 12.37)

session avg: 3:18.59 (σ = 12.37)
session mean: 3:18.97



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6 single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 2, 2012)

Megaminx Improvement 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:07.40
worst time: 1:30.59

current avg5: 1:24.02 (σ = 4.71)
best avg5: 1:20.24 (σ = 2.08)

current avg12: 1:23.52 (σ = 4.50)
best avg12: 1:23.52 (σ = 4.50)

session avg: 1:23.52 (σ = 4.50)
session mean: 1:22.77

1:22.31, 1:07.40, 1:18.16, 1:29.40, 1:20.25, 1:27.58, 1:27.40, 1:18.03, 1:18.85, 1:30.59, 1:25.16, 1:28.06

That 1:07 was my first sub 1:10!


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

CFOP:
22.24 (σ = 1.22)
23.39, 23.49, 20.96, 22.36, 16.74

Roux: 
16.15 (σ = 1.58)
18.10, 15.29, 14.92, 17.97, 15.19

Petrus:
20.33 (σ = 0.67)
20.93, 19.61, 25.37, 20.46, 18.52

CFCE:
19.66 (σ = 1.73)
21.65, 25.63, 18.18, 18.56, 18.77

ZZ:
24.20 (σ = 0.67)
27.48, 22.46, 23.42, 24.64, 24.53

Waterman:
28.53 (σ = 1.97)
23.87, 30.23, 26.31, 30.09, 29.18

LBL:
22.52 (σ = 1.66) (TPS on this one was crazy)
19.80, 26.17, 20.95, 22.34, 24.26

Corners First:
33.15 (σ = 1.36)
38.74, 34.67, 32.75, 32.03, 29.67

3CFCEP: (I dont think i did it correctly...)
23.30 (σ = 0.92)
21.98, 23.84, 22.24, 23.82, 24.47

Yupp


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 2, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> new goal: sub 16.5 cfop avg100 by tomorrow night.



wow nailed it 24 hours early:

best avg5: 14.52
best avg12: 15.30
best avg50: 16.24
best avg100: 16.49
best avg200: 16.78
best avg300: 16.96



Spoiler



19.28, 18.78, 21.01, 15.90, 18.01, 17.79, 18.62, 13.21, 15.81, 19.05, 18.94, 15.46, 19.29, 20.53, 17.00, 18.93, 18.00, 14.56, 17.63, 17.55, 12.80, 19.32, 12.86, 13.77, 17.26, 15.83, 19.97, 16.05, 17.52, 21.16, 17.42, 19.07, 15.91, 19.00, 17.92, 20.42, 17.76, 18.78, 13.16, 17.13, 18.43, 16.13, 18.84, 15.75, 16.27, 15.80, 20.50, 17.57, 21.61, 14.72, 16.84, 17.26, 17.32, 13.19, 22.80, 18.24, 16.78, 15.69, 18.38, 15.93, 17.28, 15.44, 16.95, 18.49, 20.23, 17.92, 15.44, 16.75, 17.04, 19.19, 17.54, 15.55, 15.36, 14.59, 17.00, 19.18, 17.59, 18.48, 18.05, 17.25, 16.12, 18.88, 21.13, 14.34, 14.49, 19.64, 16.96, 16.50, 17.63, 12.29, 18.58, 17.49, 17.22, 13.35, 19.30, 12.07, 18.71, 16.37, 17.52, 17.26, 15.77, 15.65, 18.34, 17.97, 17.23, 14.77, 17.98, 21.30, 18.85, 16.66, 19.74, 15.93, 17.08, 17.26, 16.40, 17.34, 19.22, 15.77, 15.98, 14.50, 15.89, 15.30, 20.86, 16.03, 15.01, 15.31, 16.36, 16.94, 17.39, 16.65, 15.20, 17.25, 19.62, 20.92, 13.75, 17.71, 19.76, 13.68, 19.54, 18.50, 17.34, 18.95, 15.60, 15.98, 18.45, 18.45, 15.91, 14.21, 15.25, 16.13, 14.15, 19.18, 17.40, 16.61, 17.21, 17.87, 18.66, 16.28, 17.84, 13.00, 17.88, 14.11, 17.26, 17.93, 15.45, 17.89, 20.29, 17.27, 16.03, 15.95, 18.29, 20.72, 15.85, 15.97, 15.16, 15.24, 18.70, 17.79, 17.01, 16.59, 15.55, 15.09, 16.99, 16.59, 18.39, 16.19, 16.45, 18.82, 13.46, 15.08, 18.74, 16.92, 16.19, 18.69, 16.88, 18.58, 15.66, 16.84, 14.45, 16.45, 14.35, 15.57, 17.49, 16.36, 15.86, 18.80, 17.33, 18.16, 18.40, 16.53, 14.22, 15.80, 18.56, 14.34, 15.11, 15.18, 18.47, 16.09, 15.26, 17.94, 18.09, 15.92, 19.08, 16.30, 13.86, 15.89, 16.24, 13.51, 14.33, 13.48, 16.16, 15.73, 17.29, 16.61, 14.36, 17.67, 14.19, 15.43, 17.94, 14.85, 14.52, 17.25, 18.86, 17.51, 16.06, 19.41, 16.83, 16.77, 14.47, 17.96, 16.07,  15.36, 19.24, 18.40, 14.74, 17.96, 17.26, 21.16, 15.97, 18.63, 17.28, 18.58, 17.71, 18.63, 10.21, 15.53, 16.88, 17.41, 17.48, 20.33, 14.96, 18.20, 15.19, 15.64, 17.15, 17.43, 16.54, 15.70, 17.07, 17.94, 17.41, 16.71, 20.96, 15.36, 16.10, 15.84, 16.49, 19.07, 18.95, 17.09, 16.75, 17.64, 14.19, 14.92, 16.19, 17.05, 15.26, 19.42, 17.76, 17.34



i just rolled the previous average 100 more solves.

new new goal: sub 16 cfop average of 100 by 9/3/12


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 2, 2012)

WHOOP WHOOP! I use beginners method with a few extra algs... new pb!! 15.39 seconds! I cant reconstruct but heres the scramble R2 U B2 U' R2 D R F' U2 F2 U' F2 U F' R' D' R' U' L U2 F2 L' F D2 B2


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 2, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> WHOOP WHOOP! I use beginners method with a few extra algs... new pb!! 15.39 seconds! I cant reconstruct but heres the scramble R2 U B2 U' R2 D R F' U2 F2 U' F2 U F' R' D' R' U' L U2 F2 L' F D2 B2



That's one second slower than my Fridrich PB. Seems like you have the potential to be a lot faster if you switch.


----------



## RTh (Sep 2, 2012)

FIRST SUB-10 AVG5!!! Yay for me.

Average of 5: 9.93 (σ = 0.37)

1. 9.66 F' R' F2 D R L D R' B2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 D F2 R2 F2 D 
2. (11.52) U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F' L' U2 R2 B' L D2 B2 F2 
3. (9.58) U B D' F R D2 F B2 R' U L2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' 
4. 9.78 D' R' F2 U F L' B2 U' F U2 B2 U2 R B2 R L B2 L F2 B2 
5. 10.36 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F R' U2 B' L2 B2 F2


----------



## uvafan (Sep 2, 2012)

14.32 avg12

(10.65), 14.38, 14.86, 15.57, 15.47, 15.94, 13.82, 13.90, 13.71, (15.94), 13.18, 12.34

EDIT;

9.89 single my second sub10 and first non-LL skip sub10 

Scramble: L2 F' B' R' F2 L2 U' R2 F' L' U2 L D2 B' R L D2 L' F B D' R' F2 B' D 

EOLine: L' B' U F U' F2 (6)
Left: L U L' U L2 R U R' U R U2 L (12,18)
Right: U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R (12,30)
PLL: U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U (12,42)

42/9.89=4.247 tps!


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 2, 2012)

7.53 avg of 5 official world record- Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

‎1:22.92 avg25

1:15.82, 1:43.47, 1:23.78, 1:23.00, 1:17.63, 1:23.45, 1:28.69, 1:22.28, 1:19.85, 1:24.65, 1:24.05, 1:22.15, 1:17.77, 1:22.74, 1:28.29, 1:21.59, 1:23.13, 1:21.86, 1:24.06, 1:24.95, 1:24.35, 1:17.83, 1:23.76, 1:33.54, 1:19.14


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 2, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> 7.53 avg of 5 official world record- Feliks Zemdegs



That isn't technically your accomplishment.

Anyway, my accomplishment: Finished my 3x3x5 Tutorial. Just need to proofread it and then I'll post it.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 2, 2012)

15 minutes ago my 5x5 PB was 2:35, which I had been trying to beat for two months.

Just did this Ao5: 2:25, 2:31, 2:31, 2:34, 2:24 Yay for sudden improvement!


----------



## KCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

9.44 3x3 Average of 5


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

3.43 CMLL + LSE PB


----------



## qqwref (Sep 2, 2012)

3x3 match the scramble

37.25 single

46.50 avg5: 44.56, (1:00.32), 49.80, 45.15, (44.15)

48.83 avg12: 49.50, 45.60, (37.25), 56.45, 45.04, 56.48+, 53.00, 45.92, 42.31, 47.32, (57.59), 46.63



Spoiler



times (reset, import):
53.36, DNF(46.94), 59.00, 42.56, 55.50, 52.18, 1:15.57, 53.21, 1:11.33, DNF(46.45), DNF(38.55), 1:28.08, 51.20, 1:28.33, 59.18, DNF(1:31.90), 49.19, 1:33.22, 1:06.30, 1:06.42, 55.19, 52.76, DNF(59.40), 44.56, 1:00.32, 49.80, 45.15, 44.15, 56.70, 56.02, 49.50, 45.60, (37.25), 56.45, 45.04, 56.48+, 53.00, 45.92, 42.31, 47.32, (57.59), 46.63, 51.81, 53.97


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Sep 2, 2012)

I finally found my favorite cube that I've been missing for so long and did an average of 100.
(I don't have the times with me, but I still remembered all my PBs )
Avg5-14.07
Avg12-15.27
Avg50-16.39
Avg100- 16.89
There were a few nice scrambles that I got 10s and 11s on, but I didn't manage to break my single PB.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

First Sub 20 avg 12 with CFOP
Rubik's cube - Easy cross...Yeah still counts...

Best average of 5: 18.57
8-12 - 17.76 19.42 (19.98) 18.53 (17.40)

Best average of 12: 19.54
1-12 - 19.99 19.92 21.06 (16.70) 20.63 20.71 (26.86) 17.76 19.42 19.98 18.53 17.40


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 3, 2012)

1:32.78 5x5 average of 5. PB.

1:45.41, 1:33.29, 1:30.73, 1:34.31, 1:30.37.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 3, 2012)

LSE 4.34 avg250. Done over 3 days. I don't get how people can do 300 3x3 solves a day without getting bored.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 3, 2012)

my ass hurts, i just did a megaminx avg of 50 without moving at all!! << accomplishment itself.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:48.68
worst time: 2:35.23

current avg5: 2:11.38 (σ = 2.95)
best avg5: 1:57.78 (σ = 10.52)

current avg12: 2:07.89 (σ = 7.20)
best avg12: 2:03.32 (σ = 9.08)

session avg: 2:07.55 (σ = 6.72)
session mean: 2:07.68

2:11.44, 2:09.49, 2:05.04, 2:22.27, 2:08.11, 2:10.53, 2:03.45, 2:13.44, 1:54.91, 2:04.58, 2:12.54, 2:05.81, 1:57.98, 2:18.23, 2:14.08, 2:01.61, 1:48.68, 2:06.18, 2:07.96, 2:26.37, 2:10.29, 2:10.07, 1:49.76, 2:09.69, 1:53.88, 1:49.66, 2:21.62, 2:07.25, 2:20.61, 2:02.79, 2:07.91, 1:58.33, 2:14.56, 2:07.71, 2:11.09, 2:03.46, 2:09.15, 2:02.77, 1:58.77, 1:56.70, 2:14.94, 2:13.09, 2:01.16, 2:00.61, 2:16.86, 2:09.03, 2:10.43, 2:35.23, 1:59.29, 2:14.69


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> my ass hurts, i just did a megaminx avg of 0 without moving at all



Sounds rough.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice solve, one of my few sub10:

9.31 R2 B2 U' R B' D' B2 R2 D' B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D' R2 L2 F2 U

x2 D F x' R' U' R U x D' R' D //X-EOLine (9/9)
U' L' U L //Left 3x2x1 (4/13)
R' U' R U' R' U' R //Right 2x2x1 (7/20)
U' R U R' U' R U R' //Right 3x2x1 (8/28)
L' U2 L U2 Rw' U Rw U L' U' Rw' U' L2 //PLL (13/41)


----------



## emolover (Sep 3, 2012)

Megaminx
Average: 1:43.78

1:44.94, 2:03.17, 1:40.18, 1:46.23, 1:37.96

The single was fruruf then one of the easy 2-gen R2 algs.



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6 single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2012)

3:39.87 7x7x7 single


----------



## F perm (Sep 3, 2012)

Second best Ao12...
Third best Ao5...
Second best single...
But most importantly, *drumroll* *first fullstep sub-20!* Whoo-hooo!
After 1.5 months of cubing, finally!
(First sub-20 was an easy F2L and PLL-skip, over a week ago. Didn't even post it.)


Spoiler: Times



25.57	R B' U' B2 D2 R2 L' F' R' B' F' R2 B2 U L2 U L2 R2 F' D F' L F R2 B'
25.23	D2 U R2 D L' D' B' U' L F L' F R D R2 L' D R D R2 B U' F' U B2
24.35	B' F' R2 L D' B' L' B2 D' L R2 U2 D B' U' D' L U L' F2 L2 R F U' F2
26.37	R2 B' F R2 F' D B U L R' F' R L' D' B' F2 U' R' U' F2 R2 L2 U R D
27.98	U L' F B2 R2 L' D' F' U' F2 R2 L2 U' L' D B2 D' B' D F L B F' L2 D'
26.46	F L' D L U B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L' F' R' L2 F R' F' R B2 D U' L
25.72	L D L2 F' B2 R B2 D L' F U L D2 B L R2 D' U' B' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2
25.49	D F R U2 B2 U2 L' U' F2 B2 R U L2 U D2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' D U2 L2 U'
26.91	B2 L U' R' D B F' U2 L' D2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2
19.61	R2 F2 D' B D2 U F' D R U2 F' D2 R F2 U B2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D U' B'
Full frickin' step!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
22.44	L2 R2 D' L D B2 U' D' R' L' D U' R' L B' F R B' F' D2 L' R U' R F'
27.0	L B U2 L2 B R L B2 R2 B U2 D B2 F2 L2 R D U2 F' D' F B' U' L2 D2
Using gqTimer


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 3, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 3:39.87 7x7x7 single



OBBLBL?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2012)

Reduction.


----------



## emolover (Sep 3, 2012)

I have switched to non color neutral for all but CFOP 3x3.

6x6

3:00.71, 3:24.30, 3:13.69, 3:07.73, 3:11.21

number of times: 5/5
best time: 3:00.71
worst time: 3:24.30

current avg5: 3:10.88 (σ = 2.99)
best avg5: 3:10.88 (σ = 2.99)

session avg: 3:10.88 (σ = 2.99)
session mean: 3:11.53



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6 single, MO3, and Avg12 Avg5

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2012)

Disappointing for a first sub10 average of 5, especially the last solve, but I'll take it.
Average of 5: 9.91


Spoiler



1. 9.97 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' L B F' D' B2 L2 R' B L2


Spoiler



z2 y
F' L R2 D' L R'
d R U' R'
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
y U R U R' U2 R U2 R' d R' U' R
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
alg.garron.us
52 HTM / 9.97 seconds = 5.22 HTPS
55 ETM / 9.97 seconds = 5.52 ETPS


2. (9.20) D2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F' L B2 D2 U' R2 D' B' R' U'


Spoiler



x2 y'
R2 F R D L2 F2
d' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U R U2 R' y R U R'
y' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
U2 R' U' F' U F R
alg.garron.us
40 HTM / 9.20 seconds = 4.35 HTPS
43 ETM / 9.20 seconds = 4.67 ETPS


3. (12.55) D2 R U D2 B2 D' R F' R U' L2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 F2


Spoiler



x2
U2 F L F R'
L U' L' U L U L'
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
y U R U R'
U' R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
alg.garron.us
54 HTM / 12.55 seconds = 4.30 HTPS
55 ETM / 12.55 seconds = 4.38 ETPS
still not good enough with my left hand...


4. 9.88 B2 U' B2 R F L2 D2 B U R B2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2


Spoiler



z2 y'
R D' L R D' R
R' U' R U' R' U R
y R' U' R U2 R' U R
y2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R
y U2 L' U L U y' R U' R'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2
alg.garron.us
59 HTM / 9.88 seconds = 5.97 HTPS
63 ETM / 9.88 seconds = 6.38 ETPS


5. 9.89 U2 F2 B U' F2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2


Spoiler



z2 y'
F2 L F D' R' L'
y2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
y U2 R U' R' d' R' U R
y2 U' R' U2 R*** U2 R' U R
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U
alg.garron.us
50 HTM / 9.89 seconds = 5.06 HTPS
53 ETM / 9.89 seconds = 5.36 ETPS
***should've done U R' U2 R here for an LL skip, but I don't do that kind of insertion enough in general...


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2012)

First sub 10.

9.91

L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 B U' F R D R2 U' F R D U2

x' y
(D U) L F' y' M2 U2 M2
y L' U L
U y R' U' R
U R U' R' U' R U R'
y' R U R'
U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r
z D' R2 D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' R'


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

Hell yes

1:18.60, 1:21.35, 1:23.98, 1:19.71, 1:23.17, (1:28.68), 1:27.01, 1:22.75, (1:08.83), 1:14.08, 1:24.36, 1:16.98 = 1:21.20 avg12


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 3, 2012)

13.55 OH ao5, 14.74 OH ao12, 16.18 OH ao50, and 16.42 OH ao100.

Solves 4-8 are 13.55 ao5.

Time List:
1. 16.35 F2 D R2 U R2 U L2 U2 L2 B U2 L D' F' D' B2 D' R D' B' 
2. 16.80 B2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 F' U2 F U L F2 D2 L2 R' B' L2 U2 F2 
3. 15.60 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 F' U' R' D2 B2 U R' D R D 
4. 13.26 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B' D' U' B' F' U' L' F' R2 D2 
5. (13.19) R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 U F' D2 B2 F' L F' D2 L R2 U2 
6. 14.30 R D2 B2 L2 R D2 R B2 R2 B' U2 L' U B' R' F' D F2 R 
7. 13.63 R' B' U L U' R D2 F L2 U L2 D R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 
8. 13.77 B2 L2 F R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B R' B2 U R D' B2 F L2 D2 
9. 15.11 B R2 F D2 R2 B F' L2 U2 F' R D' L U R' B L2 R' F' D2 
10. (19.18) U' D2 F U L D' B2 U R2 F B2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 
11. 14.78 F2 R' D2 L D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' U L D2 L2 D2 R' B L2 D' F 
12. 13.85 U2 L2 D L B R' D' F' R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 4, 2012)

New OH PBs. Anyone know what the avg5 UWR is?

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.55
worst time: 18.45

current avg5: 13.49 (σ = 1.28)
*best avg5: 11.26 (σ = 1.13)*

current avg12: 14.30 (σ = 1.32)
*best avg12: 12.49 (σ = 1.43)*

current avg100: 14.11 (σ = 1.31)
*best avg100: 14.11 (σ = 1.31)*

session avg: 14.11 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 14.09

16.97, 12.35, 15.42, 15.44, 12.86, 14.85, 14.50, 14.87, 14.75, 14.83, 15.74, 13.74, 17.77, 13.07, 11.60, 12.03, 11.93, 12.30, 16.67, 14.05, 13.38, 12.41, 15.60, 12.53, 12.31, 13.88, 13.14, 14.25, 13.97, 15.50, 14.75, 13.68, 17.01, 15.64, 16.00, 16.16, 14.54, 15.32, 13.20, 14.29, 18.45, 14.74, 12.88, 14.27, 15.86, 13.63, 14.42, 12.64, 14.26, 11.51, 14.22, 16.55, 13.67, 14.67, 16.86, 13.97, 13.17, 13.63, 15.81, 15.85, 12.73, 12.27, 13.95, 12.94, 16.34, 14.40, 15.42, 12.61, 14.21, 14.31, 15.56, 12.15, 11.64, 9.98, 9.55, 13.62, 13.43, 10.86, 12.08, 13.73, 13.42, 14.07, 15.89, 14.99, 12.69, 13.45, 15.42, 13.55, 13.56, 15.27, 13.19, 13.52, 15.43, 16.65, 14.88, 12.06, 9.69, 13.89, 14.52, 16.71


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 4, 2012)

3x3 PB single
9.25 

scramble: L2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 U' B F' D R' D2 F L2

y' R2' D2 R
y2 U R' U2 R2 U R'
y R U' R'
R' U' R
y2 U R' F R F' R U' R'
U2 S R U R' U' R' F R f'
U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 4, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> New OH PBs. Anyone know what the avg5 UWR is?
> *best avg5: 11.26 (σ = 1.13)*



wow nice, wiki says 11.44.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

LSE Avg 5/100 PB

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.22
worst time: 5.75

current avg5: 3.48 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 3.10 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 3.78 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 3.44 (σ = 0.58)

current avg100: 3.95 (σ = 0.58)
best avg100: 3.95 (σ = 0.58)




Spoiler: Times



4.46, 3.56, 4.07, 4.88, 4.06, 4.26, 4.44, 4.03, 4.25, 4.18, 3.67, 3.66, 5.43, 3.22, 3.19, 3.80, 3.52, 5.45, 4.79, 3.02, 3.03, 4.85, 3.82, 2.93, 4.20, 3.95, 3.49, 3.92, 3.21, 3.94, 3.64, 3.62, 3.78, 4.90, 4.55, 3.31, 3.28, 4.06, 2.71, 2.46, 4.70, 4.39, 3.68, 3.22, 2.22, 3.50, 3.82, 3.37, 3.94, 4.37, 4.54, 4.48, 4.98, 3.29, 3.14, 4.48, 2.53, 4.20, 2.80, 5.20, 3.71, 3.73, 4.67, 4.46, 3.72, 4.86, 3.34, 3.62, 5.33, 3.77, 4.47, 4.03, 3.05, 3.87, 2.96, 4.57, 4.02, 4.60, 5.21, 4.27, 5.75, 4.76, 3.48, 4.22, 5.34, 4.47, 3.13, 4.47, 3.98, 3.22, 3.92, 4.13, 4.32, 3.25, 4.54, 3.23, 3.07, 3.79, 4.64, 3.42





Spoiler



Not sure about avg 12. could be Pb. but not sure lol


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 4, 2012)

11.95 ZZOH single after 1 day of learning the method. Lol. 

U L' B R' D' B L' U B' L2 F U2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 4, 2012)

not bad lolololol


----------



## emolover (Sep 4, 2012)

11:43.67 2-7 relay.



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6 single, MO3, and Avg12 Avg5

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 4, 2012)

petrus

best: 16.12
best avg5: 18.64
best avg12: 19.77
best avg50: 20.76
best avg100: 21.51



Spoiler



22.82, 18.06, 23.59, 19.36, 34.14, 20.53, 20.43, 23.22, 19.52, 21.21, 23.34, 23.81, 20.41, 18.78, 22.98, 24.17, 30.44, 22.78, 19.76, 19.80, 24.07, 24.91, 21.98, 22.63, 20.85, 21.62, 24.95, 19.33, 24.66, 24.39, 23.17, 26.10, 20.77, 26.01, 22.57, 21.43, 24.05, 17.42, 21.66, 27.41, 21.67, 23.59, 18.46, 20.49, 17.31, 23.03, 21.18, 18.38, 22.99, 18.27, 20.45, 20.94, 26.22, 18.79, 18.47, 20.04, 21.25, 25.80, 23.00, 22.86, 20.88, 18.86, 23.72, 21.61, 23.77, 19.53, 19.29, 22.17, 23.67, 18.81, 18.96, 22.90, 23.16, 22.55, 20.53, 18.77, 18.53, 20.05, 24.92, 18.78, 22.16, 21.34, 19.19, 17.27, 20.66, 25.08, 19.94, 19.09, 17.52, 19.13, 21.72, 17.71, 22.03, 21.49, 22.78, 22.54, 19.77, 16.12, 16.65, 22.61



i can't remember what my petrus pbs are. so lets just pretend i broke them all.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2012)

6x6x6 PBs. Real. Shengshou 6x6, tightened recently cuz it kept popping.

*2:24.50* single

*2:35.42* avg5 - (2:24.50), 2:32.99, 2:28.06, (2:53.44), 2:45.20

*2:40.39* avg12 - (2:24.50), 2:32.99, 2:28.06, 2:53.44, 2:45.20, 2:48.76, (3:03.21), 2:45.30, 2:38.91, 2:39.62, 2:36.11, 2:35.47


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 4, 2012)

11.04 avg100
10.89 avg50
wat



Spoiler



11.16, 9.94, 10.32, 11.98, 12.06, 10.96, 10.07, 11.42, 11.25, 9.77, 11.43, 10.70, 11.06, 10.99, 10.83, 10.82, 10.67, 11.70, 11.94, *9.64, 12.15, 9.57, 12.20, 11.93, 10.58, 11.46, 10.28, 10.68, 9.29, 10.66, 9.45, 10.69, 12.34, 8.97, 11.42, 11.70, 11.06, 11.92, 11.54, 10.51, 10.81, 11.41, 11.38, 12.42, 9.11, 11.09, 11.08, 9.99, 12.66, 10.69, 10.56, 10.07, 12.75, 10.19, 11.88, 12.23, 12.39, 8.95, 11.11, 10.91, 10.26, 12.04, 9.55, 10.11, 10.25, 10.70, 9.57, 11.09, 10.92*, 11.02, 11.76, 10.89, 11.61, 10.83, 10.97, 10.95, 9.90, 12.39, 10.34, 11.43, 11.33, 12.17, 12.68, 10.83, 10.09, 11.35, 11.91, 13.25, 12.82, 13.54, 12.35, 10.12, 11.59, 11.53, 10.61, 10.74, 10.24, 10.15, 11.62, 10.01


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> wow nice, wiki says 11.44.



Piti has 11.04.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 4, 2012)

Non-fail results at Ausnats motivated me to practice pyra again:

4.79, (3.92), 3.94, 4.72, 4.04, 5.70, 4.69, 5.41, (6.61), 5.63, 5.54, 4.84 = *4.93 avg12*

First 5 solves are *4.23 avg5*.


----------



## Mal (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got two nice 20.xx OH singles! One had a G-Perm the other had a fail U-Perm. Also on one of them the F2L was done at around about 10 seconds.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 4, 2012)

I think this is full-step PB:

*10.89* R' B2 L' F2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 L' U L D2 F L' U2 F' U2 F'

F U' R' F D2
L U' L' R' U' R U' R' U R
L' U L U' L U L'
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
y R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2

61 moves / 10.89 = 5.6 tps


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 4, 2012)

3x3 avg 12 pb. 12.88, 11.58, 13.26, 11.26, 13.09, 11.75, 13.94, (11.08), (14.01), 12.55, 12.55, 12.76 = *12.56*


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 4, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 3x3 avg 12 pb. 12.88, 11.58, 13.26, 11.26, 13.09, 11.75, 13.94, (11.08), (14.01), 12.55, 12.55, 12.76 = *12.56*



slow. get a sub 12 avg at uko.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally I can consider myself sub20 with the "Big Four" methods (I'm probably sub20 also with variants as VH, FreeFOP or CFCE, but I don't count them).

Roux:


Spoiler



The last one I trained. At first I didn't like it, but after some practise I begun enjoying the blockbuilding part.
I hold Blue/Green on L/R and White/Yellow on U/D, so I can start with 4 different 3x2x1 blocks.

Today's session:
number of times: 25/25
best time: 16.45
worst time: 25.08
best avg5: 18.26 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 18.99 (σ = 1.15)
session avg: 19.25 (σ = 1.67)

PBs:
Single: 12.19
Avg5: 17.26
Avg12: 18.90



Petrus:


Spoiler



Good old Petrus. I wished I started with this method, it gives you such an amazing understanding of blockbuilding when mastered.
I start with any 2x2x2 block, but I expand to 2x2x3 to have White/Yellow on D and Orange/Red on F.
CLL + EPLL.

Today's session:
number of times: 25/25
best time: 12.76
worst time: 27.85
best avg5: 15.68 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 17.70 (σ = 2.37)
session avg: 18.07 (σ = 1.65)

PBs:
Single: 12.12
Avg5: 15.00
Avg12: 16.51



CFOP:


Spoiler



My first speedcubing method (I didn't care about speeds when I used LBL), and the first method I ever subX'd on average ( 15s <= X <= 120s ).
I'm color neutral. I knew full OLL and full PLL, I think I forgot about 5 OLL now. I use COLL when it happens, the 11.42 was a ZBLL.
I think I'm faster with FreeFOP now, but I'm not sure.

Today's session:
number of times: 25/25
best time: 11.42
worst time: 23.42
best avg5: 14.13 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 14.70 (σ = 0.87)
session avg: 15.33 (σ = 1.24)

PBs:
Single: 9.54
Avg5: 12.xx
Avg12: 13.xx
Avg100: 14.xx



ZZ:


Spoiler



My main and favourite method. Not much more to say.
I use COLL + EPLL. Orange/Red on F and White/Yellow on D.
Today I was lucky: 3 EO skip, at least 6 times there were only 2 bad edges, and on 25 solves I never had more than 4.

Today's session:
number of times: 25/25
best time: 10.79
worst time: 18.55
best avg5: 12.49 (σ = 0.38)
best avg12: 12.90 (σ = 0.82)
session avg: 13.74 (σ = 1.29)

PBs:
Single: 8.18
Avg5: 11.21
Avg12: 12.21
Avg100: 13.77



Now it's Heise's turn!


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 4, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 57/58
best time: 11.93
worst time: 1:12.94

current avg5: 15.72 (σ = 1.02)
best avg5: 13.98 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 15.42 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 14.48 (σ = 1.54) 0.01 from PB

current avg25: 15.78 (σ = 1.07)
best avg25: 14.81 (σ = 1.38) 0.01 from PB

current avg50: 15.73 (σ = 1.92)
best avg50: *15.63* (σ = 2.00)


I had two pops and one stupid DNF so this could have been better...


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 4, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.69
1. (15.47) U2 L2 U2 F U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D L2 D R' D' L2 D' L' 
2. 14.10 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L U F U' F2 L D B2 U F 
3. 14.87 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 U' B2 D2 L' F L' F U' 
4. (12.93) B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R' B2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' F' U' F 
5. 14.59 R2 U R U' B D B U D L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' L' F2 L' F2 
6. 14.00 B' L' B D F U' L' U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' 
7. 15.10 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B F' U2 B' L F' L F' R D' B L D' U 
8. 14.90 D' U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 D L B L U B' L' U2 
9. 14.83 U L2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R' D' L' F U R U' F' L U2 
10. 14.78 D F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L' D' F' L' U' L F L' 
11. 15.43 U R L F2 L2 B R' U' B' R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 
12. 14.32 L' U2 L D2 B2 L' U2 L U2 F2 L2 U F R B2 F' D' L2 U2 R' 
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot

Also 7x7:
1. 8:30.33 u 3r' R' F b' 3b' d' r2 3r2 f' R2 3f' U 3f2 u2 l R2 d U u2 r2 f2 u B' u2 3b D2 F D2 f2 d U2 3d' 3b' 3u2 l 3b2 r' 3l' 3r2 B' 3b2 3d 3f2 3d2 b' B 3f L R f2 3l2 3b' U 3f b' 3u L' u2 D2 3r2 u2 3b L' u' 3u' 3b 3u' r' d2 L2 3b' U' 3d 3f d u2 3b l F u L r2 3r2 F2 f2 3l 3r 3u2 U2 3r d' b2 R d2 l' 3l2 D' f2 r'


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> slow. get a sub 12 avg at uko.



my best ao5 in the session was only 12.03  i doubt I'll even get close to sub 13 at uko


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

14.91 avg50 Color neutral CFOP

I guess I can CN decently...who knew


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 4, 2012)

Average of 5: 17.80
1. 16.73 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 R' F2 U' F L' F' R2 B2 D R2 
2. (24.16) U2 B L2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F D2 F' R B2 U B' L2 D U2 R' B' 
3. 15.61 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 R' U' R D2 L' U B2 U2 
4. 21.05 L2 F2 R U' D' B' D2 B' L U' R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D B2 
5. (15.23) L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R' D' U2 L2 F' L' U' F U2

well then :|

ninja edit:

continued it for 7 more solves to see if i could sub 20 Ao12, not quite yet 

Average of 12: 20.57
1. 16.73 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 R' F2 U' F L' F' R2 B2 D R2 
2. 24.16 U2 B L2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F D2 F' R B2 U B' L2 D U2 R' B' 
3. 15.61 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 R' U' R D2 L' U B2 U2 
4. 21.05 L2 F2 R U' D' B' D2 B' L U' R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D B2 
5. (15.23) L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R' D' U2 L2 F' L' U' F U2 
6. 22.42 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U L' B F2 R' U R' B L R 
7. 20.06 L2 D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L' B2 D' R D2 R2 D2 B2 L R' 
8. 20.63 B2 D2 R D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 F2 R F' U' F D' U R2 U R' U2 
9. (27.16) D' R' D' B2 U2 D2 B L' B' R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 
10. 20.29 B' F' R2 U2 B' D2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 U' R B2 D' B' D2 B U F2 R' 
11. 21.90 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 R D2 L U B2 R2 
12. 22.86 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D U R2 D' F' R' F' U2 R' U2 L D2 R'


----------



## Selkie (Sep 4, 2012)

Well at last comp I was averaging about 1:15 at Square-1 at home and in an effort to get better at not only solving but scrambling  , been practising a bit. Not quite sub 45 but not far off:-

Average of 5: 43.81 (Bolded)
Average of 12: 46.03
1. 40.66 (0, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (-2, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)
2. 49.68 (-5, 6) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, -2) / (6, -3) / (4, -3)
3. (57.35) (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (4, -1) / (5, 0)
4. 52.00 (0, 2) / (0, 6) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0)
5. 42.00 (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
*6. 45.45 (0, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (6, -2) / (6, -4) / (4, 0)
7. 44.20 (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-2, 0)
8. 41.37 (-3, 5) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (3, -3) / (2, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, -5) / (4, 0) / (6, -4) / (1, 0) / 
9. 54.75 (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -3)
10. 41.79 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (5, 0) / (4, -2) / (5, 0) / (2, 0)
*11. 48.42 (0, 2) / (3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
12. (32.46) (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -1) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0)


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

3x3 CFOP
11.84 avg25

12.09, 11.78, 10.41, 11.74, 13.58, (10.26), 11.20, 11.53, 13.68, 11.28, 11.48, 13.34, 12.62, 11.89, 12.16, 12.27, 11.07, 10.62, (17.45), 10.49, (14.95), 12.46, (10.02), 11.06, 11.88


Switching to dual-color neutral, instead of white-only like I was doing for so long.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2012)

4x4 OH

1:25.00 single
1:35.54 avg5
1:39.98 avg12



Spoiler



2:27.54, 1:51.95, 1:27.20, 1:52.11, 1:48.94, 1:36.19, 1:53.74, 1:48.00, 2:16.87, 1:40.79, 1:55.36, 1:56.83, 1:47.21, 2:08.21, 1:51.75, _1:30.60, 1:26.88, 1:39.89, 1:40.80, 1:39.86, 1:25.00, 1:31.61, 1:51.95, 1:58.36, 1:35.44, 2:12.23, 1:44.43_, 1:43.78, 1:26.59, 1:40.63, 2:02.42


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

wat


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 4x4 OH
> 
> 1:25.00 single
> 1:35.54 avg5
> ...



Tried one solve, got 2:06.73 with double parity, and now my hand is dead. How did you do so many o__O


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZfhCx8YRVc

This the fastest known time I could find. Try to beat it if you're up for it. Bill Wang and I have gotten sub 1:20s (I think) but we couldn't beat this.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2012)

LSE 3.60 avg100, 3.06 avg12, 2.35 avg5, 0.46 single.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Tried one solve, got 2:06.73 with double parity, and now my hand is dead. How did you do so many o__O


Many short breaks.



Robert-Y said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZfhCx8YRVc
> 
> This the fastest known time I could find. Try to beat it if you're up for it. Bill Wang and I have gotten sub 1:20s (I think) but we couldn't beat this.


Heh, maybe. I'm just happy to finally be consistently sub2


----------



## uniacto (Sep 5, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZfhCx8YRVc
> 
> This the fastest known time I could find. Try to beat it if you're up for it. Bill Wang and I have gotten sub 1:20s (I think) but we couldn't beat this.



the auto focus on the camera makes me dizzy xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2012)

1:20.78 4x4 OH 
sub-50 redux 

(had 2 pairs left at low 40 -_-)

EDIT: 1:17.12 4x4 OH single!
Approaching UWR


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats! I was waiting for more faster OH cubers to try this. I reckon sub 1:10 or perhaps sub 1 is doable.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey, it's not that I'm slow at OH, it's that it's still hard to do outer layer turns on my 4x4  I need a smaller cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2012)

1:16.11

freaked out when I started H-perm at 1:11


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2012)

40.37 Hoya single


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2012)

12.15 Ao100 


including...

8.50 B2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' D' R F2 D2 L' F' R' F' R2


Spoiler



y' U R' U2 R2 U R' F R
L' U L2 U' L'
U' L' U2 L U' y' R U R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'


8.03 B2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' B L B2 D' F2 D B U' R'


Spoiler



y R2 F r' U r D'
R' U2 R U L' U' L
y R U R' U R U' R'
U2 L' U' L
U x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x U2


and lots of 9s.

EDIT: also, 47.11 4x4 Ao5 yesterday.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 5, 2012)

Zomg

(57.02), 59.49, (1:11.74), 1:00.38, 58.32 = *59.40 avg5*

First sub-1


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 5, 2012)

2:11.96 5X5 single. PB by 10 seconds. PB was 2:35 a few days ago lol.


----------



## Riley (Sep 5, 2012)

7.62 OLL skip, 2nd or 3rd fastest solve.

And 5.44 stackmatted on a scramble from Justin Mallari, doesn't count for me of course: L U B L' D R2 B L B' R' F2 U2 R' B2 R D2 L F2 B2 D2


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 5, 2012)

28.61 4x4 single with failed timer stop -_______- first sub 30


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Trying to get back into OH 

number of times: 99/100
best time: 11.55
worst time: 49.84

current avg5: 18.03 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 16.36 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 17.93 (σ = 2.09)
best avg12: 16.79 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 18.24 (σ = 2.10)
best avg100: 18.24 (σ = 2.10)


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 5, 2012)

Justin Mallari's ZZ OH. I believe he is the first hybrid solver to sub 15 average in two different methods.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 22/22
best time: 11.216
worst time: 19.808

current avg5: 13.605 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 13.605 (σ = 1.20)

current avg12: 14.416 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 14.416 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: 15.123 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 15.194

16.656, 16.144, 16.144, 14.320, 15.936, 11.216, 15.536, 18.543, 15.568, 19.808, 16.304, 13.009, 13.856, 13.776, 14.992, 13.903, 17.504, 14.960, 13.199, 12.480, 12.655, 17.760


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 5, 2012)

1:24.80 avg5 and 1:28.83 avg12 on 5x5.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2012)

37.62 OBLBL

>

I'll make a video today hopefully (unless my camera fails to work again)

EDIT: Best average of 5: 43.80
1-5 - (37.62) 45.91 46.11 39.39 (51.70)

Not bad.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2012)

4x4x4 PBs

number of times: 100/100
best time: 42.08
worst time: 1:11.14

best avg5: 49.80 (s = 1.83)
best avg12: 52.61 (s = 2.60)
best avg100: 55.44 (s = 3.65)




Spoiler: individual times



55.48, 1:08.44, 53.00, 1:08.12, 57.37, 53.64, 59.81, 1:09.31, 1:02.20, 56.58, 52.73, 52.00, 1:11.14, 56.27, 52.31, 55.26, 1:03.13, 55.95, 1:03.54, 57.14, 59.36, 53.41, 57.23, 59.97, 53.90, 59.81, 1:02.52, 53.18, 49.36, 54.21, 57.86, 55.86, 57.98, 59.61, 58.27, 54.14, 53.35, 56.53, 50.31, 59.26, 50.05, 53.30, 53.65, 54.58, 54.66, 54.71, 48.62, 51.91, 42.08, 55.76, 48.86, 56.76, 56.17, 1:01.61, 49.49, 51.38, 55.07, 54.66, 50.75, 47.53, 54.71, 49.66, 58.08, 1:01.40, 58.05, 48.78, 51.93, 54.71, 58.76, 1:02.95, 59.77, 52.71, 51.72, 58.83, 49.91, 1:03.31, 55.39, 59.69, 47.37, 56.89, 59.06, 54.57, 1:07.54, 53.65, 54.21, 56.80, 56.01, 54.61, 58.60, 54.40, 52.33, 55.22, 51.63, 51.27, 54.35, 44.54, 53.88, 54.34, 51.13, 50.30


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 5, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> 4x4x4 PBs
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 42.08
> ...



So consistent. Yau or redux?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2012)

That's quite a big improvement since TS2012


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 5, 2012)

petrus



mDiPalma said:


> best: 16.12
> best avg5: 18.64
> best avg12: 19.77
> best avg50: 20.76



best: 12.00
best avg5: 16.25
best avg12: 18.36
best avg50: 19.56

i also got a 12.76 early on in the average


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 5, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Justin Mallari's ZZ OH. I believe he is the first hybrid solver to sub 15 average in two different methods.
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 22/22
> ...



Do you happen to know how he handles inspection? I learned ZZ OH a few days ago and am now averaging about 19 with it. Now I'm trying to determine the best way to begin the solve. For CFOP, I'm dual-colour neutral. As such, if I am to incorporate ZZ into my OH solves, then I'll have the opportunity to inspect for three different openings to a solve, but am unsure of how I would begin to solve. For instance, I have both an easy cross and an easy 4-bad edges case, or I have bad yellow and white crosses and a 10-bad edges case; how would he determine which method to use given with situations like those? I'm looking forward to Justin's insight!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 5, 2012)

He uses the same (strict) scheme as me (blue front and yellow top). He is also a dual-color neutral CFOP solver. He's not at a point where he readily decides which method to use. We have not worked out a "choosing what method to use" plan yet. I will talk to him later about it.

If I was to design a plan on the spot, I would operate under the assumption that if I think the EO line can be formed as fast as the cross, the ZZ solve would be slightly faster due to a cleaner LL. As a result, I would check my EO first. If that's too troubling, I would default to white cross and then to yellow if the situation requires it. Of course, if you are a hybrid solver, you can also do a ZZ-TOP solve (orienting f2l edges only with EO line) if it doesn't waste too much time and/or make you laugh while solving. The cool thing about knowing CFOP is OLL knowledge. There are some cases where I would seriously consider ZZ-TOP but can't do it because I'm not familiar with OLL. 

If both beginnings look really bad, I will default to my dominant method (ZZ). I'm sure a CFOP user will go the other direction.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 5, 2012)

For a short time, I used to be "method neutral" for 2H. I did 2 or 3 avg100 with it, the best was sub40.
I used ZZ with line on white or yellow, and full color neutral CFOP. 
First I used to check EO: for very easy cases I did ZZ without checking for cross of any colour. If I saw an easy cross on some colour (different from white or yellow) I did it, with an easy cross on white or yellow I choose what I thougth easier between ZZ and CFOP (since easy cross probably means easy line).
I guess the solve were about 50-50 ZZ-CFOP.


----------



## Julian (Sep 6, 2012)

Started using my OH cube for 2H. First, it was too fast and hard to handle, but after a day or so, I started seeing awesome improvement! After about 250 solves, this is where my PBs have settled.

Ao5: 10.33 -> 10.32
Ao12: 11.40 -> 10.77
Ao100: 12.3x -> 11.77



Also, my third non-handscramble sub-8:
7.81 D B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D F2 D L' U' B2 U' R' D R

x2 R U M2
U' L' U L R U R'
U L U2 L' U L U'
L2 U' L
U' R U R U R U' R' U' R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

EDIT: 15.38 OH single


Spoiler



U2 F2 R' B2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L D F' L F U F2 D F2 R2

x2 z U' R x2 U R2 U
z U' R' U2 R2 U R'
U' z U' R U R' U R U'
R2 z' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U z U' R U R' U' R' U
z' U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 6, 2012)

3x3x5, first solves ever, figured out how to solve it using previous cuboid knowledge : P



Spoiler



Single
best: 1:27.19
worst: 3:20.38

Mean of 3
current: 2:17.71 (σ = 36.08)
best: 1:38.22 (σ = 4.32)

Avg of 5
current: 2:06.31 (σ = 23.91)
best: 1:33.33 (σ = 5.02)

Avg of 12
current: 1:54.21 (σ = 26.40)
best: 1:48.87 (σ = 18.42)

Average: 1:54.29 (σ = 25.05)
Mean: 1:58.82

Time List:
1:55.02, 1:54.18, 1:42.66, 1:34.03, 1:37.96, 3:20.38, 1:28.00, 1:27.19, 2:12.15, 1:40.02, 2:26.75, 1:37.97, 2:48.40

All PBs Of course, don't really know what went wrong with the 2min+ solves, but I think I forgot to fix the middle layer edges during the solve :fp


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 6, 2012)

Color-neutral ZZ Stuff:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.58
worst time: 19.68

current avg5: 15.10 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 14.69 (σ = 1.52)

current avg12: 16.44 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 14.95 (σ = 1.46)

current avg50: 16.37 (σ = 1.52)
best avg50: 16.37 (σ = 1.52)

current avg100: 16.47 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 16.47 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 16.47 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 16.41



Spoiler



15.45, 16.88, 18.60, 14.28, 17.94, 15.64, 16.03, 18.36, 18.41, 17.08, 14.84, 14.03, 16.73, 16.99, 17.69, 15.85, 14.40, 18.21, 14.77, 18.57, 17.38, 12.45, 14.68, 15.63, 15.79, 14.14, 17.95, 16.81, 18.74, 16.82, 15.77, 17.71, 11.85, 18.53, 17.99, 16.14, 14.68, 17.95, 15.45, 16.25, 18.83, 15.74, 16.34, 16.05, 16.93, 17.47, 16.57, 16.55, 19.41, 17.51, 16.58, 15.45, 18.23, 16.46, 18.94, 14.07, 15.63, 15.15, 16.37, 17.64, 16.05, 17.54, 18.33, 18.06, 16.02, 17.84, 16.38, 15.92, 18.44+, 19.64, 14.85, 16.86, 15.61, 15.60, 16.92, 13.59, 11.58, 16.31, 14.89, 16.14, 13.10, 18.96, 14.82[LL Skip (U AUF)], 12.51, 17.07, 19.68, 13.99, 17.56, 13.57, 18.04, 19.53, 17.46, 18.91, 16.90, 16.74, 14.98, 13.47, 15.72, 14.61, 17.46


----------



## porkynator (Sep 6, 2012)

AJ Blair said:


> Color-neutral ZZ Stuff


Wait, do you mean full color neutral?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 6, 2012)

4x4 OBLBL. I'm slow :|

best time: 48.31
best avg5: 55.17 (σ = 2.64)
best avg12: 57.99 (σ = 5.24)



Spoiler



1:06.06, 1:05.05, 56.77, 54.42, 1:07.89, 1:04.55, 52.12, 59.29, 48.31, 1:01.58, 59.35, 56.31, 1:14.38, 1:16.32, 53.90, 57.58, 1:04.73, 48.88, 55.57, 52.35, 1:12.79, 1:02.04, 50.68, 1:06.52, 59.83, 56.73, 1:01.91, 1:13.76, 53.28, 1:10.29, 1:22.94


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually think OBLBL could be better than Yau, because the edge pairing becomes a lot easier. Also after the 3x3x4 block + cross has been formed, we can almost completely ignore B and D. We (obviously) don't even need to look at BL or BR slots for F3L pieces since the BL and BR pairs have already been made and they occupy those positions 

Edge pairing with Yau can go wrong and can ruin your flow sometimes. For example in Feliks' official 26.75 world record solve. This is probably the only thing which I dislike about Yau.

I think faster 4x4x4 cubers should try this method out.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gave k4 another go tonight. The 46 was my first ever sub-50, so it was nice to go straight to sub-50 avg5 3 solves later  My ELL times vary so much - it pretty much defines how good the whole solve will be.
46.10, (59.43), 45.96, (44.88), 55.64 = *49.23 avg5*
52.65, 58.69, 50.30, 55.30, (1:06.04), 55.81, 46.10, 59.43, 45.96, (44.88), 55.64, 57.60 = *53.75 avg12*

Sorry MLSTRM but looks like it's your move


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 6, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Wait, do you mean full color neutral?



Yes, I am 100% color neutral for everything.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2012)

What's everything?


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 6, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> What's everything?



Everything ever.

I just have never understood the concept of not being color neutral. I started out cubing 4 years ago as color neutral, so I've always learned new methods and even new puzzles as color neutral.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2012)

Even methods like Roux and Yau? Do the order of edge/centre solving ever cause a problem? It was kinda difficult for me with Roux at first but even harder with Yau because of the absence of fixed centres.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 6, 2012)

AJ Blair said:


> Everything ever.
> 
> I just have never understood the concept of not being color neutral. I started out cubing 4 years ago as color neutral, so I've always learned new methods and even new puzzles as color neutral.



Yes but... for ZZ... that's AWESOME!


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 6, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Even methods like Roux and Yau? Do the order of edge/centre solving ever cause a problem? It was kinda difficult for me with Roux at first but even harder with Yau because of the absence of fixed centres.



Roux doesn't give me any issues, centers used to bug me a lot...due to my CFOP background I used to have to set up centers to match my first block before starting my second block, but I got over that pretty quickly.

Yau doesn't give me an issue either, when I first started doing 4x4 I used to do Red, then White, then Blue then go from there. But I started 4x4 less than a week after starting 3x3. So it was a while ago.

The first thing I made myself do before learning to solve the cube was learn opposite center colors, so not fixed centers were never an issue for me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah ok, that's pretty much the same with me for Roux. But with K4/Yau I also know what my opposite centre colours but it didn't help that much with building cross. For some reason, cross building is kinda difficult compared with just solving centres alone. I'm still just slightly better with white, red, green, and yellow, than blue and orange. I rely on knowing many centre triplets like white-blue-red or white-green-orange to help me.

EDIT: Also for megaminx, sometimes multiple centre caps pop off, leaving me completely screwed for a duration of the solve XD


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 7, 2012)

30.480 OH Ao12. Petrus ftw.

Not sure of this says something good about my OH solving or something bad about my 2H solving.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 7, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Yes but... for ZZ... that's AWESOME!



yeah full color neutral ZZ is quite impressive, although i'm wondering can you really detect best color neutral EOLine in normal inspection time? if so that is very impressive indeed


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 7, 2012)

```
UU u5    dU u4    dd       Ud       dU u'    Ud       UU       UU       UU u3'   dd       dU
 dd d5'   dU d'    UU       Ud d2'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d2    Ud
```

10.81


----------



## ottozing (Sep 7, 2012)

Average of 100: 3.307


Spoiler



1. 3.313 R F R' F U2 F R2 F2 
2. 2.970 R2 F' R2 U F2 U R U' R2 
3. 2.168 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F R' F2 
4. 2.904 U2 F2 U F' R' F R2 F 
5. 4.180 U R2 U2 F' U' R' U2 F U 
6. 4.064 U' F2 R U' F2 R' U' F' 
7. 3.800 U2 F R F' R F' U F U' 
8. 2.653 F2 U F R' F R' U2 F U' 
9. 2.616 F2 U2 F R' U R F2 U R U' 
10. 3.039 F' U' R2 F2 U R' F U' 
11. 2.939 U F2 U' R' F U2 F' U R' U2 
12. 3.606 R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 
13. 3.178 F' R' F U2 F' U F' U' R U2 
14. 3.855 F U' F R' U' F U' R 
15. 3.136 R2 F R F R' U2 R' U2 R 
16. 3.204 F' U2 F' U R2 F' U F 
17. 3.483 F' R2 F' U R2 F R2 U' R 
18. 3.453 U2 F2 R U F2 R 
19. 3.361 U R2 U F2 R' U' R U2 R U 
20. 2.524 F R2 U F' U F' U' R 
21. 2.875 F' R2 U' R U F U' F U' 
22. 3.481 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R' F' R2 U' 
23. 3.824 F2 R U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 F' 
24. 2.745 F' R2 U' R2 U F R2 U2 F' 
25. 2.991 U2 R' F' U R' F2 U2 F' U' 
26. 3.538 U' F' U2 F' U R' F2 R' U' 
27. 3.305 U2 R2 U' R F' U' R U 
28. 5.323 F2 U2 R' F R2 F R U2 R 
29. 2.272 R' U' R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 
30. 3.451 U2 F U R' F2 U F' U R' 
31. 3.828 U R2 U F' U R' F2 U2 R' 
32. 4.460 F U' F2 U' F' R F' R 
33. 3.785 R F' U F2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' 
34. 2.753 F U' R2 U F' U2 R F' R' U2 
35. 2.724 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F 
36. 3.004 R' F' R U2 F' R' U R' U 
37. 2.843 F U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' 
38. 3.232 F U' R2 U' R F R' U2 F2 
39. 2.893 F' U2 F U R2 U F' R F2 
40. 4.161 F2 U' R2 U R' U F U2 F2 
41. 3.169 U' R2 U' R2 F U' F2 U2 R 
42. 2.796 R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 
43. 3.537 R F' U F2 R F' U F 
44. 2.578 R2 U R F2 R2 F' R' U 
45. 4.370 F' R U' R' F2 R F2 R' 
46. 2.508 F R' F' U R U2 R2 F' 
47. 2.592 U F R' U R F' U R' F2 U' 
48. 3.921 R U F R' U' F' R' U2 R2 
49. 4.494 F' R F' R2 F' R U F' U 
50. (1.691) R2 U F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' R 
51. 3.542 U' R F2 R U' F' R F' U 
52. 3.722 F' R F' U F' U F R F' 
53. 3.263 R2 U2 F' R' F2 U R2 U R2 U2 
54. 2.666 U2 R F' R' U' R2 F U R2 U2 
55. 2.243 U F2 U F' U F U2 
56. 4.154 R' F2 U2 F R' F' R' U2 R2 
57. 4.013 R U F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' 
58. 2.755 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' F' U2 
59. 3.609 R U2 F' U' R' F' R F' R' 
60. 5.221 F' U F2 R' F' U' R U 
61. 5.662 U2 F R' F U2 R' F' R' U' 
62. 2.715 U F U R' U' F U R2 U' 
63. 3.728 R' F U2 F U2 F U' R2 
64. 3.747 F R' F2 U R' U2 R U R2 
65. 3.763 U2 F' R2 F U2 F R U R U2 
66. 3.534 R2 F' U' R F' U2 R2 F U2 
67. 3.428 U2 F U2 F U2 F2 U' R' F 
68. 2.633 R' U2 F2 R U F' R U 
69. 2.547 R' U' R2 U' F R U2 F2 
70. 2.932 R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F U R 
71. 2.818 R2 F' R U R' U R2 F' R2 
72. 2.800 F R F' U2 F' U' R2 U R 
73. 3.724 U2 F' U F' U' F R F' R U' 
74. 2.490 U2 R F R2 F R' F2 U' F2 U' 
75. 2.860 U' F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U 
76. 2.565 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' F U2 
77. 3.395 F' U R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U F' 
78. 2.712 R U R' U F R2 F R U' 
79. 3.865 U F U2 R' U F2 U' F' U 
80. 3.075 U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R' 
81. 3.226 U2 F2 R' F R' U' F U2 R' 
82. 3.288 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' R U R2 
83. 2.522 R2 U2 R' F R' F2 U F' U' 
84. 3.717 F2 U F R2 F R' U' R2 U2 
85. 2.911 F U F2 U' R F R2 F2 R' 
86. 3.222 R F2 R2 U' R' F U2 F2 U' 
87. 3.466 U2 F U2 F R' U2 F' R 
88. 2.997 U' F2 U' R2 F' U2 F U2 F 
89. 2.439 U2 R' U F2 U R' F' R2 
90. 2.627 U R F2 R U' R2 F U' 
91. 4.247 R U2 F2 U' R F2 R' U F' 
92. 2.543 R' F R' U F2 R2 U' F U' 
93. 3.062 U R' F R2 F R U' R2 U2 
94. 2.964 R' F U' R2 U F2 U F' 
95. (9.071) R' F R2 F U F' U R2 
96. 4.530 R U' R' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' 
97. 3.263 F R2 F' R F' U' R U' 
98. 2.678 R U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 R' U 
99. 5.257+ U2 F R F R' U2 R2 U' R' 
100. 3.016 U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R




very, very, VERY close to pb 2x2 ao100 :|


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> I actually think OBLBL could be better than Yau, because the edge pairing becomes a lot easier. Also after the 3x3x4 block + cross has been formed, we can almost completely ignore B and D. We (obviously) don't even need to look at BL or BR slots for F3L pieces since the BL and BR pairs have already been made and they occupy those positions
> 
> Edge pairing with Yau can go wrong and can ruin your flow sometimes. For example in Feliks' official 26.75 world record solve. This is probably the only thing which I dislike about Yau.
> 
> I think faster 4x4x4 cubers should try this method out.



I hate Yau edge pairing so much <3

The only problem I have with OBLBL is that I suck really bad at building a 1x3x4 >_>


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2012)

Same, but I changed the way I do it. I just solve the rest of the centres, then insert 2 FD/BD wings and comm the remaining 2 FD/BD wings. Afterwards, solve the last cross piece and place it, and then chain pairing, FOP finish


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh ya, I just remembered the main reason I actually opened this thread in the first place a half hour ago...

I got my very own 7.08....lolsolve:

R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D U2 R' U2 R' U L D L' R2

z2 D' U' R' L' F2 D
L' U L2 U' L'
R U' R' U R U' R'
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L
G perm


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 7, 2012)

My accomplishment is that I didn't explode into pieces when I checked the mail after school today and my Megaminx wasn't there. xD Based on how fast I've gotten my 3 other packages from the Cubicle, if my thing wasn't here today it should definitely be here tomorrow


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 7, 2012)

Average of 1000: 16.27. Getting Pretty close to constantly being sub 16
5x5Ao5 pb
Average of 5: 2:28.28
1. 2:25.34 u2 R' u f d2 D R' D' U l2 b2 L B F' f2 r d2 D r U2 F' u' D' F' r l2 U2 L B2 r' B' D B r2 L2 b2 B2 U2 l' B' D2 b r2 u r F2 L' l2 F2 R f' R b2 d R' u2 L2 l' b' R' 
2. (2:36.64) f2 l2 R' b2 f D F2 d R2 b2 B U d' l2 r2 U2 l2 f2 L2 F D u2 R d' f B2 l' R2 r L' F l r' R b' f' F' L2 d2 f2 r' u' L b F' r2 u2 l U u2 b B2 D2 L r f2 B u d L' 
3. (2:21.52) f' B' D U L B2 l' B2 f' U' r d' F' r2 d b D' b2 l' d' l2 L' U2 B d r' B L' r' U r2 F2 L' f' B' L R2 b f2 F D2 B F2 u l' F2 U B' R D' d2 U2 l2 U' r' d2 b U D F 
4. 2:28.09 u' L' l F2 B' r2 D' R2 u' r d2 f2 l2 d' F l B l' b B' l F' u2 R2 U F2 L D2 l' L2 b' f l b' F2 L b' R F L d' f2 F l F B2 b2 D2 r U2 D2 b' F2 l2 r' L2 D R2 b' F 
5. 2:31.40 D L' D' r' R2 U2 f D' f' b r2 B U' l R2 U r2 B d' b' F L2 R' u F r' b2 F' f' l f2 l2 r' F2 b l2 u2 R2 U2 d l2 U2 F2 u2 L F' B L2 r2 D' U' u2 L B' D L2 R D' R l


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 7, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Average of 1000: 16.27. Getting Pretty close to constantly being sub 16
> 5x5Ao5 pb
> Average of 5: 2:28.28
> 1. 2:25.34 u2 R' u f d2 D R' D' U l2 b2 L B F' f2 r d2 D r U2 F' u' D' F' r l2 U2 L B2 r' B' D B r2 L2 b2 B2 U2 l' B' D2 b r2 u r F2 L' l2 F2 R f' R b2 d R' u2 L2 l' b' R'
> ...



beast. how do you have so much tiem to practise? btw, i just got the sub 15 avg12


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> My accomplishment is that I didn't explode into pieces when I checked the mail after school today and my Megaminx wasn't there. xD Based on how fast I've gotten my 3 other packages from the Cubicle, if my thing wasn't here today it should definitely be here tomorrow



Today I actually did explode into pieces.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2012)

pretty decen't average


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got a 21.78 PLL skip (raw speed PB, not my "official" PB), a 26.48 PB Ao5, and a (first sub-30!) 28.29 PB Ao12.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 7, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.89

(19.65), 16.11, 14.49, 14.87, 15.70, 16.27, 13.86, (12.99), 15.06, 14.48, 13.45, 14.63

sub 15!!


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 7, 2012)

Nitro said:


> Average of 12: 14.89
> 
> (19.65), 16.11, 14.49, 14.87, 15.70, 16.27, 13.86, (12.99), 15.06, 14.48, 13.45, 14.63
> 
> sub 15!!



New and exciting!!!


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 7, 2012)

14.41
scramble : L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F' R' U L2 F2 D2 B R F R'

z2
U' B R F' R' F R' L2 D //EOL (9,9)

U2 L' U' L' R U' R2 L' U L // LEFT (10,19)

U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // LOL FAIL RIGHT (22,41)

U' R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 U R' U R //COLL (13,54)

U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // AUF U-PERM (12,66)


View at alg.garron.us

so that's what? 4.5 TPS what? dunno how i did that tbh :|


----------



## Riley (Sep 8, 2012)

8.77 average of 5 - 3x3. All NL. I don't know... I don't know... Thank you Mitch Lane for telling me to "Sub 9 or gtfo".

1. 8.23 U' B2 F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R U2 B R2 B D B L B' R
2. (10.60) L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B U2 B R' D2 U' F2 L D2 U2
3. 9.00 R' L2 D' B2 U L U2 D B2 L' U2 R' D2 L U2 L2 F2 L' U2
4. 9.09 L' F2 L F2 R B2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 B U B' L D2 U R' D B2
5. (8.14) B2 U2 B D2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U R U L2 D' L F2 U


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 8, 2012)

10.55 average of 12
1. 10.43 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F2 U' F2 U' L D' L D R F2 
2. 10.46 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 F L' U' B2 R D2 B2 L D U' 
3. 9.86 B L' B L2 D2 R' U2 R U L U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 
4. 10.88 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R D L' F' R U F 
5. (9.31) D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' R' D' L' R2 F' L2 B L' R 
6. 9.33 L D2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' D L' R U R 
7. 9.72 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 F L' D R2 D2 F R' F2 U F' 
8. 10.46 L B2 R2 L B R' B' L' D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 
9. 10.59 U2 F R2 F' U D' R' U' R U F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 
10. 12.72+ R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L U' R U' B' U B' U2 R' 
11. (12.77) R' D' R F' L2 B' L2 F D2 R B2 D L2 U D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' 
12. 11.03 R2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R' F2 L D2 B R D2 B' U' L B2 R' F2


----------



## Lid (Sep 8, 2012)

Restarted with Square-1 2 weeks ago, best 50avg so far:
number of times: 50/50 (25 parities)
best time: 13.99
worst time: 32.05

best avg5: 21.85 (σ = 1.37)
_best avg12: 23.41 (σ = 2.87)_
best avg50: 24.83 (σ = 2.86)



Spoiler: Times



27.36[P], 28.72[P], 25.94[P], 28.59[P], 24.17, 29.20, 26.27, 28.29[P], 28.31[P], 27.00, 27.03[P], _24.15[P], 18.58, 20.14, 27.86[P], 23.38[P], 24.09[P], 20.71[P], 28.95[P], 19.74, 21.32, 26.35[P], 26.38[P]_, 26.19, 27.79, 26.91[P], 27.21[P], 19.36, 22.61, 25.16, 14.74, 26.55, 21.91, 30.94[P], 25.21[P], 24.90, 20.98, 23.79[P], 32.05[P], 25.40[P], 25.43, 20.45, 21.91, 23.19, 29.20[P], 20.46, 21.81, 27.40[P], 13.99, 24.09[P]


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 8, 2012)

petrus



mDiPalma said:


> best: 12.00
> best avg5: 16.25
> best avg12: 18.36
> best avg50: 19.56



best avg12: 17.81
best avg100: 19.91



Spoiler



22.66, 24.75, 21.06, 26.64, 26.03, 16.56, 17.12, 19.81, 24.54, 16.07, 19.00, 15.39, 19.96, 18.40, 21.10, 22.09, 17.51, 24.56, 16.60, 18.23, 19.02, 16.65, 17.85, 22.45, 17.61, 19.46, 15.46, 15.45, 22.32, 20.56, 15.75, 22.86, 21.29, 21.49, 22.64, 14.33, 24.60, 18.00, 23.42, 21.33, 22.35, 22.12, 21.37, 23.62, 17.42, 21.91, 17.07, 21.92, 21.19, 22.33, 18.13, 19.81, 20.25, 16.99, 25.35, 19.66, 15.61, 20.34, 19.03, 16.96, 20.99, 18.83, 24.40, 18.64, 16.30, 16.23, 25.07, 20.28, 23.86, 19.69, 22.28, 20.97, 21.33, 20.83, 18.32, 19.43, 15.24, 18.85, 21.98, 23.77, 20.32, 19.91, 25.08, 17.90, 22.62, 20.92, 18.63, 16.10, 15.78, 16.77, 18.96, 18.29, 19.33, 21.10, 16.66, 21.70, 18.01, 15.95, 16.92, 19.73


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2012)

3x3 OH

14.46 avg5 = (13.34), (21.52), 15.07, 14.41, 13.91


----------



## Julian (Sep 8, 2012)

Average of 5: 10.27
1. (8.96) D2 B D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R F2 R U2 B2 R' D' F2 L' U' 
2. 10.59 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' B U2 B D L U' F2 L2 D2 B2 
3. 9.83 D F2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 U L2 U L D' F2 D' L D' L D2 
4. (11.02) L2 B2 L F2 L' R' D2 R' F2 R' F2 U F R F' D' R2 D L2 R B2 
5. 10.38 D L2 D R2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L B L' U2 B2 R' D L2 F' D2


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2012)

number of times: 999/1000
best time: 29.67
worst time: 1:04.06

current avg5: 41.83 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 32.97 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 41.82 (σ = 2.11)
best avg12: 35.24 (σ = 2.37)

current avg100: 41.06 (σ = 2.83)
best avg100: 38.78 (σ = 3.23)

current avg1000: 40.40 (σ = 3.12)
best avg1000: 40.40 (σ = 3.12)

session avg: 40.40 (σ = 3.12)
session mean: 40.47

Took me around 2 weeks
At least it's sub 40.5 ._.



Spoiler



46.27, (49.41), 39.16, 41.09, 44.73, (48.64), 38.49, 45.68, 34.88, 35.19, 38.72, (47.98), 44.94, 36.47, 46.91, 34.80, 38.46, 47.61, 36.26, 37.74, (48.36), 38.42, 38.92, 45.25, 39.01, 34.63, (48.19), 42.13, 37.30, 40.92, 45.30, 41.01, 37.57, 41.49, 41.25, 45.92, 36.10, 43.89, 39.61, 37.47, 42.49, 38.51, (33.61), 37.95, 38.94, 40.52, 40.02, 36.97, 36.35, 39.54, 42.79, 44.32, 39.99, 42.62, 37.15, 40.61, (49.26), 38.10, 44.00, 37.94, 41.72, 44.14, 37.88, 36.88, 43.83, 39.77, 35.17, 37.52, 40.72, 34.48, 37.51, 38.58, (33.58), 43.02, 43.61, 42.43, 42.73, 39.61, 37.54, 36.33, (49.60), 40.42, 42.53, 38.87, 41.52, 40.76, 36.81, 40.53, 44.81, 36.83, 37.67, 43.62, (29.67), 42.13, 37.29, 45.14, 44.48, 38.85, 41.20, 42.97, (48.72), (48.95), 46.93, 44.68, 40.61, (49.61), 45.23, 40.36, 38.78, 40.78, (47.87), (33.22), 46.95, 41.88, 41.51, 41.10, 40.45, (49.91), 39.95, 41.34, 35.48, 36.05, 36.45, (50.19), 46.42, (49.57), 40.50, (48.37), 39.22, 37.47, 36.11, 43.11, 35.30, 39.98, 45.04, 40.69, 39.56, 41.19, 36.76, 39.10, 38.42, 38.85, 38.76, 35.27, 43.51, 40.48, 37.06, 39.62, 37.52, 41.18, 44.66, 41.65, 44.82, (49.57), 44.62, (49.27), 42.24, 37.28, 42.42, 46.20, 41.50, 37.98, 46.56, 40.72, 41.54, (48.17), 43.39, 37.20, 37.29, 38.48, 40.03, 43.17, 43.14, 39.20, 45.75, 43.50, 46.27, 39.97, 42.95, 41.52, 45.32, 42.10, 40.78, 39.81, 45.22, 46.05, 39.31, 39.50, 38.00, 40.30, 46.01, 45.11, 45.94, 39.66, 42.67, (51.58), 45.62, 38.46, 42.23, 43.49, 38.30, 38.77, 36.98, 46.41, 44.04, 44.86, 42.33, 41.39, 44.83, 47.37, 42.23, 37.81, 40.65, 46.00, 36.37, 38.16, 42.06, 38.47, 38.77, (49.20), 40.88, 39.51, 39.73, 37.77, 36.26, 44.28, 39.78, 42.02, 39.49, (51.54), (50.31), 42.07, 44.60, 39.52, 37.07, 42.79, 41.23, 36.70, 38.32, (49.81), 45.73+, 37.83, 42.25, 40.78, (48.25), 34.52, 38.15, (48.59), 35.02, 37.26, (47.94), (33.18), 38.16, 39.39, (32.58), 36.55, 35.35, 38.43, 43.37, 37.38, 36.54, 42.69, (33.04), (33.14), 35.46, (31.77), (32.74), 38.68, 35.99, (34.27), 41.38, (33.23), 39.25, 36.55, 38.97, 40.60, 39.11, (32.55), 41.66, 39.00, 42.40, 36.40, 37.92, 39.52, 36.97, 37.69, 46.12, 39.98, 45.62, 34.51, 38.03, 44.21, 40.56, 37.46, 34.85, 35.90, 43.53, (1:04.06), 39.88, 41.51, 38.85, 43.48, (32.11), 37.40, 39.30, (32.21), 39.14, 41.41, 43.97, 38.61, 37.64, 34.33, (34.10), 42.21, (48.96), 34.88, 39.78, 37.32, 41.13, (33.87), 36.34, 39.89, 41.59, 34.39, 38.74, 41.27, (48.77), 40.21, 37.80, 37.66, 42.67, 39.20, 41.80, 38.73, 38.67, 40.29, 41.76, 43.51, 41.30, 37.18, 39.00, 46.99, 36.68, 41.82, (48.06), 43.72, 44.22, 42.46, (48.18), 41.21, 39.44, 40.99, 38.63, 44.68, 37.97, 34.64, 41.31, 39.01, 40.71, 40.76, 46.23, 39.48, 41.57, 34.50, 34.44, 37.77, (34.07), 41.85, 38.01, 37.11, 36.14, 39.61, 47.40, 41.31, 35.96, 39.61, 37.98, 39.70, 41.90, 40.14, 43.85, 38.41, 42.43, 40.87, 39.00, 41.47, 41.50, 41.23, 43.16, 44.23, (34.01), (34.26), 35.54, 35.74, 41.46, 34.61, 36.67, (32.98), 41.20, 36.20, 39.74, 43.82, 36.77, 45.22, 43.37, 36.82, 42.54, 42.44, 42.93, 39.28, 41.97, 41.86, 41.01, 43.65, 37.92, 42.02, 41.83, 41.23, 39.77, 34.76, 35.67, 40.66, 34.94, 37.39, 39.70, 45.54, 46.41, 40.38, (31.36), 47.61+, 40.35, 38.72, 37.62, 37.00, 38.75, 41.46, 41.00, 41.04, 42.73, 41.43, 37.73, 43.36, 38.56, 42.99, 41.50, 40.94, 37.60, 34.42, 36.16, 35.35, 43.03, 39.83, 37.30, 41.17, 45.30, 40.35, 41.28, 39.92, 43.94, (DNF(42.98)), 40.77, 36.28, (33.97), 42.41, 43.25, (31.28), 42.56, 37.12, (48.38), (33.76), 38.19, 41.63, 41.58, 37.30, 44.14, 39.44, 38.04, 43.94, 44.88, 38.91, 38.33, 42.21, 39.94, 41.59, (34.23), 43.90, 40.81, 42.70, 37.84, 34.65, 43.68, 38.72, 41.80, 40.14, 35.21, 46.51, 39.45, (47.93), 42.75, 44.64, 40.01, 42.56, 39.02, (49.91), 41.63, 39.99, 38.84, 42.60, 40.74, 39.49, 43.89, 41.91, 39.90, 36.57, 34.80, 39.33, 43.73, 37.37, (34.16), 42.13, 39.27, 38.95, 44.34, 47.04, 38.41, (33.49), (33.66), 39.88, 40.79, 41.62, 43.74, 39.28, 37.53, 40.68, 39.88, 41.85, 40.84, 44.11, 39.19, 38.02, 39.27, 37.97, (48.11), 41.59, (48.64), 39.57, 39.34, 45.69, 42.47, 40.79, 34.69, (32.05), 41.37, 41.45, 36.53, 38.59, 36.98, 38.66, (30.91), 39.89, 37.70, 35.29, 43.14, 38.98+, 40.56, 39.40, 37.77, 37.02, 37.37, (33.37), 39.84, (34.12), 35.92, 35.46, 45.21, 45.79, 41.95, 41.96, 44.86, 37.33, 37.53, 40.12, 35.63, 37.60, 37.84, 40.02, 38.47, 35.54, 36.63, 39.82, (49.56), (34.18), (31.19), 39.77, 35.34, 44.53, 41.37, 36.81, 37.84, (33.84), 39.34, 37.39, 42.84, 41.36, 39.33, 42.70, 38.73, 42.74, 42.44, 42.43, 40.85, 39.05, 41.36, 41.21, 39.23, (34.30), 37.27, 35.51, 44.18, 37.83, 39.77, 39.76, 41.10, 42.26, 34.91, (32.32), (34.21), 42.45, 38.67, 36.56, 40.13, 41.12, 44.22, 38.15, 35.30, 40.96, (32.48), 37.74, 44.84, 39.93, 39.13, 36.52, 47.00, 38.18, 38.87, 45.53, 37.93, 37.05, 38.70, (48.74), 41.11, 35.49, 37.82, 34.75, 45.91, 43.25, 41.17, 38.49, 40.25, 40.32, 35.62, 38.02, 38.21, 38.02, 44.47, (34.03), 42.28, 35.76, 43.97, 38.23, 44.71, 34.97, 38.34, 38.09, 42.28, 46.10, 39.66, 35.75, 36.04, 39.75, 42.00+, 41.40, 37.57, 39.28, 40.67, 42.07, 39.81, (30.28), 44.56, 42.08, 39.71, 41.93, 42.53, 36.94, 40.02, 36.39, 44.58, 39.01, 44.25, 43.77, 40.70, 38.16, 45.70, (33.10), 35.95, 44.14, 43.82, 38.83, 44.53, 41.00, (33.17), 35.24, 42.80, 39.53, 40.18, 46.77, 40.83, 40.06, 38.51, (32.03), 36.62, (33.89), 40.13, 41.07, 44.87, 42.48, 36.02, 43.54, 38.65, 39.87, 44.24+, 37.02, 45.55, 35.58, 40.55, 46.78, 36.31, 35.39, 36.80, 46.09, 41.56, 41.83, 42.24, 42.26, 39.83, 41.12, 40.71, 41.42, 42.44, 43.51, 47.21, (49.02), (48.58), 38.76, 44.06, 41.61, 43.55, 40.29, 40.25, 38.81, 35.04, 38.37, 40.23, 40.77, 42.78, 38.92, 38.05, 40.88, 38.03, 44.41, 46.65, 43.23, 41.11, 38.13, 40.74, 36.93, 40.09, 41.88, 39.82, 43.42, 45.48, 35.18, 44.03, 42.86, (48.42), 38.68, 40.07, 44.86, (34.11), 35.04, 37.73, 34.86, 35.28, 42.73, 36.22, 35.92, 43.61, 38.70, 44.37, 40.32, 36.67, 39.28, 42.86, 37.35, (32.62), 40.89, 41.78, 39.03, 43.19, 36.79, 39.30, 41.14, 42.37, 34.35, 47.41, 42.62, 47.12, 40.94, 46.88, 40.73, 38.52, 38.82, 39.94, 38.73, 42.07, 38.67, 39.15, 35.82, 38.20, 41.43, 36.71, 42.15, 35.95, 37.00, 45.12, 42.33, 38.40, 39.79, 35.22, 43.87, 41.45, 44.03, 36.65, 45.83, (48.90), 44.64, 41.91, 37.93, 43.43, 45.27, (50.63), 43.58, (50.62), 46.26, 43.48, 43.23, 40.40, 38.24, 47.83, 43.96, 42.22, 35.06, 46.09, 41.69, 41.80, 34.58, 40.51, 36.90, 38.70, 41.39, 34.72, 46.39, 40.04, 39.98, 44.60, 38.82, 41.76, 41.99, 37.78, 38.25, 45.27, 40.70, 39.84, 37.37, 44.97, 34.79, 36.52, 35.37, 42.60, 47.10, 40.17, 38.85, 42.67, 38.35, 45.65, (33.12), 35.97, 38.24, (51.45), 40.45, 41.50, 41.75, 40.89, 39.47, 35.25, 36.79, 37.12, 35.16, 42.81, 42.14, 34.79, 38.33, 36.49, 40.39, 45.42, 36.82, 36.98, 38.38, (47.84), 42.10, 39.03, 39.80, (48.07), 38.82, 47.62, 45.54, 36.81, 43.33, 39.12, 42.32, 44.02, 40.34, 38.24, 43.73, (30.78), 44.72, 47.75, 41.96, 35.87, 41.60, 37.35, 40.88, 43.61, 38.57, 46.04, 42.94, 39.64, 41.16, 41.62, 35.75, 35.53, 39.52, 43.80, 39.02, 39.68, 44.47, 43.98, 42.53, 41.63, 41.76, 39.51, 44.99, 42.39, 38.14, 40.02, 41.17, 41.52, 43.57, 41.10, 37.79, 37.01, 36.93, 42.17, 36.81, 42.52, 38.04, 42.36, 38.69, (48.37), (47.98), 41.36, 41.97, 39.12, 44.24, 46.38, 40.84, 46.78, 43.50, 40.88, 39.41, 45.18, 39.50, 44.13, 44.12, 37.83, 41.81, 46.59, 42.34, 39.44, 41.35


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2012)

Yau or Redux? and which averages/singles are PB?


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2012)

redux, a very inefficient one
average of 5, 12 and 100 are pbs, but i posted the 5 and 12 here few days ago.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2012)

Cool. What edge pairing method are you using?

My lamesauce accomplishment

Average of 5: 1:07.896
1. 1:11.172 (1,3) / (5,2) / (3,-3) / (3,-5) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (-1,6) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (-5,-4) / (-2,2) / (-2,6) / (0,6) 
2. 59.781 (-5,-3) / (5,2) / (-2,-5) / (-1,3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,2) / (0,-5) / (6,-3) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (6,1) 
3. 1:12.734 (1,-3) / (3,3) / (5,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (-5,6) / (6,3) / (2,6) / (-2,2) / (6,-1) /
4. (1:29.720) (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (0,-4) / (4,6) / (6,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-4,-3) / (4,6) /
5. (34.766) (-3,2) / (-5,-5) / (-4,-4) / (1,-3) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (-3,6) 

single is PB too


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2012)

i'm using 32223


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 8, 2012)

Pb avg 5/12/100  Also 2 sub 10's in a row

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.21
worst time: 15.30

current avg5: 12.75 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: *10.73* (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 12.84 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: *12.00* (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: *12.95* (σ = 0.95)



Spoiler



14.67, 13.46, 15.30, 11.94, 12.33, 15.27, 11.83, 11.60, 15.15, 13.01, 12.76, 13.53, 14.65, 13.45, 13.72, 13.52, 14.10, 13.92, 14.19, 14.09, 15.06, 12.40, 10.89, 13.60, 13.74, 14.02, 12.20, 12.76, 10.99, 11.14, 14.46, 12.87, 11.27, 11.61, 10.30, 13.53, 10.99, 12.82, 11.98, 13.74, 11.82, 13.99, 13.99, 12.44, 11.92, 13.42, 9.93, 9.21, 11.68, 10.59, 14.52, 12.74, 12.75, 13.04, 12.85, 11.69, 13.94, 13.77, 12.04, 13.06, 14.23, 13.89, 13.34, 12.73, 10.94, 12.63, 12.85, 10.86, 13.83, 13.68, 13.53, 12.68, 12.37, 13.57, 12.43, 11.97, 13.42, 13.19, 12.20, 13.73, 12.41, 13.39, 13.86, 14.12, 12.03, 13.93, 13.06, 14.29, 11.52, 14.75, 12.91, 12.35, 13.54, 12.50, 12.72, 13.17, 13.80, 12.72, 12.31, 12.36


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Pb avg 5/12/100  Also 2 sub 10's in a row
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 9.21
> ...



sub10sniggle at uko pree


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 8, 2012)

9.01 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B U' F' U2 B' D' B F' R' 

using ZZ
Easy eocross (with red front orientation)

Second method I have sub 10'd with


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 8, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> beast. how do you have so much tiem to practise? btw, i just got the sub 15 avg12


Congrats! I do at least a ao100 a day, 6 days a week,about 1000 solves a week.School is pretty easy at the moment and I have only 33 hours a week. I'm also learning COLL, H and Sune are done


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 8, 2012)

New 4x4x4 single PB: 1:26.07


----------



## applemobile (Sep 8, 2012)

Ub perm - 0.73 Ua - 0.79. Although was with space bar timing.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Sep 8, 2012)

finally sub 35


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice!
Average of 5: 2:22.60
1. (2:17.68) D f' R' U2 L B2 r2 U L' f2 L2 D' F2 f' r u2 R' F2 r F2 L' F2 D' U f' L U2 R f L2 F2 B L2 f L2 U D2 F2 D f' 
2. 2:20.01 B2 F u2 D r2 u' D' R' F2 B D' R' D u r' U' u D' L' B F u2 F D' r2 U' r' U F2 u D L2 F2 B U2 r' f2 F' L u' 
3. 2:21.87 D' r u2 R L2 f' D2 L U' u f' R' B R B D B' D f r2 L2 U2 r2 D F' L2 D' f R L2 F2 f D u' B r L' D2 r R2 
4. (2:40.16) F U B r' B D2 R D' f' r U2 D B r D f2 F' D U' B2 D U2 B' u2 U D2 F u L' f U L u R D L u' B' F2 L 
5. 2:25.93 u2 F' u' D' F L r f2 F2 u2 B D2 r' U' r' F2 D' r2 L2 D U' F u' B2 U u2 L' u2 f' r L f' L' B r' B f2 u2 D f 
Ao12:2:28.94


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 8, 2012)

Did really well today. PB 13.61 OH avg100, but missed avg5 and avg12 PBs. 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.87
worst time: 16.20

current avg5: 11.95 (σ = 1.62)
best avg5: 11.31 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 12.94 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 12.50 (σ = 1.25)

current avg100: 13.61 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 13.61 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 13.61 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 13.56

15.58, 14.79, 14.58, 13.59, 12.33, 14.20, 14.06, 13.62, 14.74, 14.43, 13.42, 12.40, 10.92, 11.49, 14.53, 13.70, 14.91, 13.19, 13.33, 14.69, 14.59, 13.66, 11.82, 12.72, 13.05, 13.00, 13.86, 12.67, 12.97, 13.71, 12.83, 13.06, 13.91, 13.24, 13.88, 13.62, 12.49, 14.23, 14.24, 14.44, 15.90, 8.87, 15.66, 11.97, 13.38, 12.74, 10.61, 12.44, 14.43, 14.89, 11.85, 12.51, 10.94, 10.58, 14.14, 13.02, 13.33, 14.26, 11.91, 14.74, 13.43, 14.83, 16.17, 15.88, 14.29, 12.73, 14.21, 14.50, 14.59, 11.74, 11.84, 14.07, 13.57, 13.66, 14.34, 14.91, 14.82, 14.22, 15.60, 13.55, 14.73, 16.18, 12.49, 14.15, 13.20, 14.55, 15.31, 16.20, 12.85, 14.84, 13.31, 15.88, 13.09, 11.46, 14.19, 12.25, 10.21, 10.07, 13.76, 13.40


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2012)

a small kitten, if you've been using ZZ on qqtimer in the past two or so days you may want to get rid of the PBs... there was an error in the scrambler which caused easy EOs.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been using http://aronpm.cubing.net/qqtimer/qqTimer.htm. Is that one ok?


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

Sub 6 2x2 Avg 100
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.57
worst time: 8.81

current avg5: 4.19 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 4.19 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 5.62 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 5.60 (σ = 0.76)

current avg50: 5.83 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 5.83 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 5.97 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 5.97 (σ = 0.85)

6.75, 7.01, 6.54, 6.44, 5.75, 4.69, 6.64, 6.28, 5.14, 5.53, 5.76, 6.17, 8.05, 5.78, 5.58, 7.57, 5.24, 7.23, 4.97, 7.26, 5.70, 5.94, 4.66, 5.06, 5.44, 4.98, 8.81, 6.05, 5.96, 4.47, 7.58, 5.92, 6.04, 5.89, 7.07, 8.40, 5.08, 4.20, 6.62, 5.54, 6.61, 6.99, 5.93, 6.23, 6.30, 7.09, 6.64, 6.70, 4.22, 6.19, 6.54, 5.20, 3.99, 6.06, 6.96, 6.96, 5.16, 7.32, 4.45, 5.96, 6.44, 4.71, 5.60, 6.98, 6.88, 6.59, 4.75, 5.11, 6.38, 4.56, 6.25, 6.09, 6.04, 8.08, 6.73, 5.92, 4.24, 5.33, 6.74, 5.05, 4.93, 7.11, 6.13, 5.30, 7.92, 5.88, 3.57, 5.90, 6.78, 7.40, 5.84, 6.43, 6.34, 6.28, 6.43, 3.90, 5.53, 4.69, 3.99, 3.84


----------



## emolover (Sep 8, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Sub 6 2x2 Avg 100
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 3.57
> worst time: 8.81
> ...



Ortega?


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 8, 2012)

D2 R2 L B L' F2 B D2 L U B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D

DRy'R2'
U'RU'R2'UR
U'y'RU'R2'UR
RU'R'y'RU'R'yURU'R'
UL'U'LU'L'ULU'
R'UR'U'R'U'R'URUR2'

6.81

wut


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I've been using http://aronpm.cubing.net/qqtimer/qqTimer.htm. Is that one ok?



Yeah, I don't update that one.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> Ortega?



CMLL. 
I havent touched my 2x2 in months. What method you think is best?


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 8, 2012)

qqwref,

Looking at the scramble on my above post, there are only two bad edges...
I refreshed qqtimer after I saw your post in the qqtimer thread saying it was fixed and then I got the solve

Do you think this counts?


----------



## emolover (Sep 8, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> CMLL.
> I havent touched my 2x2 in months. What method you think is best?



Why do you think I asked ortega? Well really ortega with SS and CLL is the best to me.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

8.30 _Fridrich_
F2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R' B2 U F2 D2 L U' R2

z'R'U'r'x'U'R2
R'UR2U'R'U2L'U'L
U2LU2L'ULU'L'
U'R'UR
RU2R'URUR'
Ul'U'LURU'r'F
M2'UM2'U2M2'UM2' 

sick f2l skillz


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> Why do you think I asked ortega? Well really ortega with SS and CLL is the best to me.



Well ill start learning ortega. i forgot the algs :/ so best time to learn better algs


----------



## timeless (Sep 8, 2012)

timeless said:


> 44- 71 - 33
> (2:28.06) r2 B' f b2 d' l b F' B2 U2 r2 d B b' L2 u' F' u L' U' b' B2 F2 f' U' L' d2 u r2 u' D' L2 R' r' F' B' r f2 R2 f' L b2 l' R F2 f2 U b' r' D B' R2 r2 b B F2 u' b2 L B'



40 - 67 - 24

5. (2:11.07) r b d' u l' b u' l L u2 D L' B' D' r' U' f2 d L d' l2 L2 d2 f2 L R' r' u l' R f R' u D2 F u D b2 f' U' r L2 F R2 l2 B f L2 b2 B D' u' f' b' U b2 d' u' R' F


----------



## emolover (Sep 8, 2012)

timeless said:


> 40 - 67 - 24
> 
> 5. (2:11.07) r b d' u l' b u' l L u2 D L' B' D' r' U' f2 d L d' l2 L2 d2 f2 L R' r' u l' R f R' u D2 F u D b2 f' U' r L2 F R2 l2 B f L2 b2 B D' u' f' b' U b2 d' u' R' F



How are you timing your splits?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> How are you timing your splits?



use www.ctimer.co.uk


----------



## soup (Sep 8, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 213 seconds.
Link here


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> qqwref,
> 
> Looking at the scramble on my above post, there are only two bad edges...
> I refreshed qqtimer after I saw your post in the qqtimer thread saying it was fixed and then I got the solve
> ...


Your choice. I'm saying probably. It's not like those scrambles are normally impossible.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 8, 2012)

if you solved it, then it counts, easy scrambles are still scrambles


----------



## soup (Sep 8, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 535.87 seconds.
Link here


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2012)

PB Ao5 from weekly blindfold race:

Average of 5: 46.69
1. 51.01 
2. 41.84 
3. (52.92) 
4. 47.22 
5. (40.05) 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



B2 R' F' D R2 U' B D' F' D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U'
D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 R' D B2 R' D2 F2 L' U' B U
L2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 U R2 U B R2 B2 F D2 R' D' F' R B
B2 F2 U L2 U B2 U R2 U L2 B2 L' D F D' L' U' F D R
R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 L R2 U2 L' U2 B U' B F2 L F2 D2 U


----------



## ottozing (Sep 9, 2012)

Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.238
1. (2.125) R U' R F U2 F2 R' F' U' 
2. 3.891 U' R' F R U' R' U R' U2 
3. 3.407 U' F2 U' F U R' F2 R2 U' 
4. 3.812 F' R2 F' R F' U' F R2 
5. 2.203 U2 F' R' U2 R U R' U 
6. 4.000 U' F' R' U R' U R2 U R 
7. 3.202 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U F' R 
8. 3.346 U2 R U' F R2 U2 R' U 
9. 2.927 F2 U' R U' R2 F U F U2 
10. 2.610 R' F' R2 F2 R' F U' R U 
11. 3.266 U F' R' F R2 F U R2 U' 
12. 3.219 U F2 R' F' R F R2 F' U 
13. 3.300 U F U2 R' F U 
14. 2.724 F' U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U F' 
15. 3.032 F2 U F2 U F' R' F U' R2 U' 
16. 3.207 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R' 
17. 3.608 U2 F U2 F U F2 R' F2 R' 
18. 3.731 F R' F' R' U' R U' F U 
19. 2.910 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 R U' 
20. 3.418 F' U F2 U' R' U2 F R' 
21. (2.027) U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F U2 
22. 3.062 R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' 
23. 3.625 F U' F2 U R' F U' 
24. 4.250 R' F2 R F' R F2 R' U F U 
25. 3.172 F U' F U' R' F' R2 U R2 
26. 2.656 R' U' R F2 U F' R U 
27. 2.406 U R F' R F' U F' R 
28. 4.094 F' R U2 R U2 R F' U F2 
29. 3.547 R F' R F R2 U2 F' U' F' 
30. 3.203 U' F R U2 R2 F2 U' R U2 
31. 3.172 R2 F2 U F U' F R2 U' F' U' 
32. (1.313) U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 
33. 3.063 F U' F R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 
34. 2.797 F U2 R' F U' R2 U F2 
35. 3.547 U2 F' U' R2 F R' U R' F2 U' 
36. 2.438 F2 U2 R' F' R U' R U2 R U2 
37. 4.046 F R2 U R' U2 F U' F2 U' 
38. 3.328 U' R2 U R2 U F2 R' F' 
39. 3.093 R' U2 F2 U' R U' R F2 U2 
40. (5.266+) U' R2 U F2 R' F U F U2 
41. 3.000 R F U R2 F' U' F2 U 
42. 3.172 R2 F' U' R F' U R' F U' 
43. 2.609 U R F R' F2 U F2 U' F2 
44. 3.688 U F' U F2 U' R U2 R' U2 
45. 3.156 U2 R' F' R F2 U2 F' R' F 
46. 3.906 U2 R2 F R F2 R U2 F' R 
47. 2.656 R U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' R 
48. 2.781 F' R U2 R U R' F2 U' R' 
49. 3.438 U' F' U2 R U2 F' U' F2 U' 
50. (0.813) R' U R' U R' 
51. (4.844) R U' F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 
52. 4.187 U' F2 R' U' R' U R2 F' U2 
53. 2.500 U F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U 
54. (1.828) U2 R F' R' F' U' R 
55. 3.203 F' U R U' R U2 R U2 
56. 2.735 R' U' R2 F U R2 U' R' U 
57. 2.844 F U F2 U R U' R F U' 
58. 2.171 U2 R2 U F U2 F R2 U' R' U 
59. 3.313 R F' R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' 
60. 2.765 R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F2 U' R' U' 
61. 3.485 U R2 F' U2 F' R F2 U F' U' 
62. 2.156 R F R2 F R2 U F' U2 
63. 2.937 F' R F U F2 U F' U2 F 
64. (4.906) U' F' U2 R F2 R F' R2 U' 
65. 3.266 F' R2 U F2 U' R' F U2 R2 
66. 3.610 F' U' F U2 R' U F' R U' 
67. 3.313 R F U2 F2 R U' R' F U2 
68. 2.250 F' U R' F2 R2 F' U R' U 
69. 3.391 U R' U2 R U2 F' R F R U 
70. 2.875 R U F' R2 F' R' F2 
71. 3.547 R' U' R2 U' R F' R2 F' R2 
72. 2.985 U2 F2 U' F R2 U F' U 
73. 3.813 U R2 U F' R' U' R2 F U' 
74. 3.344 R2 F R' F U R2 U' R2 
75. 3.703 R' U' R2 U2 F' U' F' U R2 
76. (4.766+) R U R' F U F2 U2 R' U' 
77. 3.234 F' R' F2 U F' R2 U2 F' U2 
78. 2.937 F U F U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 
79. 2.844 F' U' R' F2 R' F' R2 F U2 
80. 4.219 R2 F R2 U' F2 U F' U 
81. 3.218 R U2 R F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
82. 2.531 F' U F U' R2 U' F2 U 
83. 4.250 F' U' R U2 R U' F R F' 
84. (5.188) R U2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U' F U' 
85. 3.297 F' R2 F' U R' U' F' U' 
86. 3.188 F2 U' R2 F U' R' U' R' 
87. 3.047 U F2 U R2 U' R' U R U' 
88. 4.750 R2 F R F2 U' F' R U' F2 U2 
89. 3.031 F2 U F' U R' F2 R2 F' R' U 
90. 2.750 F U2 F' U2 R U F U' F' U2 
91. 3.297 R2 U' F' U2 R F' R2 F2 U 
92. 3.875 U R' U R U' F' R F R 
93. 4.703 U F' R2 F' U2 R U2 R F' 
94. 3.016 F' R U2 F' R' U' F2 
95. 2.813 F R U' R U' R2 U F U' 
96. 2.719 R F' R U2 R' U2 F' R F' U2 
97. 3.375 U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U' F R2 U2 
98. 3.250 U F2 R' F R' F2 R U2 
99. 3.031 F2 U' F U' R' U2 R2 
100. 3.969 U2 F2 R2 F' R F R' U



PB ao100 for 2x2


----------



## emolover (Sep 9, 2012)

New PB single sub 3 MO3 and Avg5, and a PB Avg12 for 6x6.

3:12.59, 2:58.83, 2:55.18, 3:09.69, 3:14.25, 3:05.45, 3:48.24, *2:59.64, 3:10.32, [2:58.07, 2:55.20, **2:47.08]

*Steadily getting closer to those times I lied about.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:47.08
worst time: 3:48.24

current mo3: 2:53.45 (σ = 5.70)
best mo3: 2:53.45 (σ = 5.70)

current avg5: 2:57.64 (σ = 2.25)
best avg5: 2:57.64 (σ = 2.25)

current avg12: 3:03.92 (σ = 7.37)
best avg12: 3:03.92 (σ = 7.37)

session avg: 3:03.92 (σ = 7.37)
session mean: 3:06.21

EDIT: 6:33.45 2x2-6x6 relay.

PB by almost a minute.

EDIT2: K4

1:22.48, 1:02.91, 1:15.08, 1:21.25, 1:20.49

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:02.91
worst time: 1:22.48

current mo3: 1:18.94 (σ = 3.36)
best mo3: 1:13.08 (σ = 9.33)

current avg5: 1:18.94 (σ = 3.36)
best avg5: 1:18.94 (σ = 3.36)

session avg: 1:18.94 (σ = 3.36)
session mean: 1:16.44



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

K4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 9, 2012)

First day ever doing K4 intelligently:

52.90 single
1:03.82 avg5
1:07.93 avg12
1:11.25 avg50


----------



## Lid (Sep 9, 2012)

Square-1

number of times: 50/50 (15 parities, some what low)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 15.61
worst time: 36.00

*best avg5: 20.52 (σ = 1.13)*
best avg12: 22.63 (σ = 2.83)
best avg50: 23.86 (σ = 3.34)



Spoiler: Times



27.76[P], 29.75, 30.21[P], 22.31, 18.70, 21.87, 15.77, 25.65[P], 25.71, 21.21, 25.62[P], 20.93, 21.69, 26.82, 31.34, *19.50, 25.19, 21.73, 20.34, 19.31*, 24.77, 36.00[P], 28.04[P], 23.16[P], 20.84, 24.23, 15.61, 23.31[P], 29.75[P], 33.82[P], 19.41, 19.81, 24.06, 21.61, 27.00[P], 27.79, 21.25, 21.06, 18.36, 28.65[P], 21.83, 22.50, 26.16[P], 26.16, 22.76, 17.03, 26.94, 22.08, 24.67[P], 29.38[P]


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> New PB single sub 3 MO3 and Avg5, and a PB Avg12 for 6x6.


You're getting closer to my 6x6 times


----------



## emolover (Sep 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You're getting closer to my 6x6 times



Thanks  

These are honest times and it has been mostly what what I have been practicing(weekends only) as I want to be able to beat John at 6x6 Nov 3rd because he was so adamant about my times being faked.

-------------------

Megaminx PB's!

1:39.33, 1:34.64, 1:42.96, 1:31.69, 1:25.76

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:25.76
worst time: 1:42.96

current mo3: 1:33.47 (σ = 8.74)
best mo3: 1:33.47 (σ = 8.74)

current avg5: 1:35.22 (σ = 3.85)
best avg5: 1:35.22 (σ = 3.85)

session avg: 1:35.22 (σ = 3.85)
session mean: 1:34.88



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

K4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 9, 2012)

Big ZZ session!  Yeah I still suck...

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-9
solves/total: 50/50

Single
Best: 30.68
Worst: 2:04.96

Mean of 3
Current: 57.69 (σ = 9.21)
Best: 40.97 (σ = 9.00)

Avg of 5
Current: 50.18 (σ = 3.88)
Best: 44.64 (σ = 5.44)

Avg of 12
Current: 54.83 (σ = 9.36)
Best: 48.32 (σ = 7.80)

Avg of 50
Current: 55.69 (σ = 10.03)
Best: 55.69 (σ = 10.03)

Average: 55.69 (σ = 10.03)
Mean: 57.00

Everything a PB  



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 1:00.78 F L U L2 B2 U2 F' U2 D L F D' B2 L' B' D2 F2 R D' F2 R2 B L F' B' 
2. 1:04.18 B R' D' B' F' U' F B2 L2 B F' R2 F U2 F' L' R U R2 B' U2 R F' R' D2 
3. 54.11+ D' R D U' B2 R2 U F' U2 R L2 F2 B' U' R2 B' F' L' R U2 D2 F L' D' F' 
4. 41.31 F R2 B' R D' F U' F D2 L' U2 L D' L' U R2 U D2 B L' D2 R' B2 D U' 
5. 1:28.44 L U L D2 F2 L2 R2 U' D B' R' L F L F' R L2 F2 B' R2 L' U2 F L2 U' 
6. 51.47 D L' B R B U' L U' B L2 R2 F U B' U2 R B F L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' U 
7. 56.50 L' D' L B2 R L2 F L2 D L' R' U2 F2 B' R2 B2 U2 D2 B' L2 U' R U2 F' U2 
8. 1:15.88 D2 U' B R2 B R D2 F2 D B' D' R B' L2 B2 U R' B2 U D' L2 R' D' F L 
9. 53.56 R' F' D' L2 R' F' U F R2 D' R D2 B' F U' L D2 B' R L2 D' B' L' F D' 
10. 37.22 D2 B' U' L' R' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L' B D' B2 F R2 D R L' F U L2 U2 D2 
11. 59.65 B2 U L D U R D' U L2 R' U' B L2 R B' U2 B' L2 D' U R' D' F R' L' 
12. 59.15 F U B D' U R2 D2 R U R' L' D' R D2 F2 B' U' F D' B R2 F' B' R2 F 
13. 1:03.09 U F2 R D L R F2 U2 D2 B F' U2 F D2 R' F2 U' R2 U D2 R' D2 U2 R2 L2 
14. 48.05 B D2 L2 U2 F L F B' R' B2 U F2 L D F' R' L2 B F D' B2 D' L' R U 
15. 1:01.56 L' F D2 U2 F2 L' F D' R' L2 U2 F B R D2 B2 R2 U D R' D2 L2 U R' D 
16. 55.59 D F' L' F2 B R D B' R' B2 F2 U2 D' F' U2 D B2 L F' L R' U L' D R 
17. 42.96 R' F' U2 B D F R2 B2 R2 D2 R' B' F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R F D F2 D2 B 
18. 50.63 F L2 B' R L' F2 D' R F' D F' U2 L2 F2 L B U2 D' R2 U' F' L' B L U 
19. 49.84 F R' B R2 L' F' D' B2 U B' F D' R2 F2 L' R' F2 R2 D2 R B' L F B D 
20. 1:00.36 U' L' F' L' U R' U D B2 U2 L D R' U D2 R2 B' L' F' L U' F' R2 D' R 
21. 1:12.18 D' F B' L' R2 D B D2 F2 B2 D F L' D' U B L2 D B2 U L B' F U2 F' 
22. 1:25.40 L D2 U' L' D' L B2 U' R U R' L' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' L' U B2 U D B F 
23. 50.78 U2 R U2 R' U2 R D F' U F2 U' D2 R' F2 B R' B L2 U' D2 R' U B' L F2 
24. 1:14.72 F2 U D2 B U' L' B' R L U D2 F L' R' U2 D F B' U2 R B U2 L R' U 
25. 50.77 B' L' B F R2 D' F2 U D' F2 R2 L2 B U F2 U' F R' F2 D' B2 F2 L B2 U2 
26. 1:17.59 U2 B' L2 B2 L F2 B' U F2 U2 L2 D R U2 F U D F B R' F2 L' D R L2 
27. 58.25 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' U2 R F R D' B' D' F' R' D L2 R U2 F' U' F L2 B2 F 
28. 42.15 L F' D' F B2 R' U D' B2 R B U' F2 U' R2 F B' R' D B' U2 R2 L B D 
29. 56.02 R2 L U F D2 U' B2 U' L2 D F U' B2 U2 L D L' B F2 D U' L R F2 L 
30. 2:04.96 F R2 D2 B' F2 L U' F L2 B2 U2 D B' U R' F L D' B2 R' D U' F' D' U 
31. 1:04.19 D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 R' D2 R2 U R F' L' F2 D R' B L R' U F' R' B' F' L 
32. 30.68 U R B R B' U2 R' D2 U' L F B2 L' R' D2 L F2 B U B D R2 L2 F D2 
33. 47.40 R L' B U' B2 D2 F' L2 U' R' L' U R2 U F' B' R2 L' F' D U F' R' D2 L 
34. 44.83 U' D' B' L' F U' R' B2 L' F D2 R B' U F2 D' B' L2 B' L R' U R' U' R 
35. 47.58 F U2 R' L' D2 U B' L2 R2 U F2 D L' D' L2 R D2 B D' L2 U' L B2 L' R' 
36. 42.72 R' D' F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 F2 U2 R U' R2 B2 L F R2 B2 R D' F' L' F U R2 
37. 51.52 F' B R F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U B2 R' D' L F D R U B' U B D2 F' B2 L F2 
38. 40.41 L R' F' D' B L R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 L F2 L' R2 D B' U2 F2 
39. 50.78 B' L2 B R U B R F' R U' F2 D' R' U' R L' F2 B' D' F L2 D' L2 F L2 
40. 37.72 U2 F' D' L2 F D2 U F2 B U' B' F U2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' U F2 
41. 1:01.78 U' F D F' R2 D U2 B D' L D L' D R2 B R' D B' F2 L2 R' U' B' F' L2 
42. 1:03.50 R L U2 L' U' D F L B2 R D2 R' U F' U2 B L R' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D 
43. 1:03.36 L' F2 B D R B2 D2 B L U' L2 U' L' D2 U2 R' B2 U R2 F U' R2 U' F2 L 
44. 52.30 D2 R B U' F L' F' L' F' L2 U D B' U' F' U L2 D2 R B2 D' U F' L D 
45. 1:12.34 D R2 U2 F' R' L' B' R' L' F' L' U2 L' U D B U2 R2 B' L2 R B2 F L R' 
46. 32.90 U F D2 U F2 B2 R L2 B' F L B D R B' U' D2 F B D2 B U2 D B' R' 
47. 45.77 B2 U D2 F2 R U' D2 F2 B2 D' B2 D U' R B' L D2 U B2 F2 D U' B' R U 
48. 51.72 L2 B' F2 R' B L2 R2 F D' F B R L F B L D L' D2 U2 L' U' B' F' L' 
49. 53.06 D2 F R B F' U2 L R2 U F L' D U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' L' B2 R' D' U2 F L' 
50. 1:08.30 R B R' U2 R2 B U L' B2 U R U' R' U' R' L' U' D2 R U B' D' U' F' D


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 9, 2012)

3/3 corner memoing and solving. No cycles though


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2012)

I managed to reconstruct one of Louis Cormier's solves from US nats finals with 4 F2L pairs and OLL not visible in the video 

It took about an hour in total (after Brest quickly showed me what cross and PLL was)


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Average of 5: 1:09.31
1. (1:21.93) F2 R2 L2 B' L r2 R2 u2 f2 L F2 u' B' F2 U F r2 u' U' R2 r2 B r2 L2 f' L2 U' L' f F2 R' L2 F2 B' L U F B2 L R 
2. (1:05.46) F D R F' r' U' f2 U2 R U' F' U2 u2 D2 B U2 D' B' F' u' r' B2 f u2 R2 U f F2 B u2 r' D2 r' u' f2 u2 r2 u' D2 F' 
3. 1:09.03 B2 f' F D B2 L2 U L' f2 L2 B f D2 U u B f2 R' r' F' r' u L' u D2 U2 B2 R B f r' F f U r' U' u2 f2 U' f2 
4. 1:08.65 f' U2 B2 L' r2 F2 R2 B2 f' u' F' L2 u' B2 U2 B L' F' u' U f r L2 U r2 u2 L' f' L' u R' r F2 B' L D2 B D2 u L 
5. 1:10.26 f U R L2 F2 U B2 u2 r L' U2 R2 B u' R2 L r' D U' u2 R2 D' L2 f2 R' F2 U' R D F' D2 u L U f F2 D2 U u' L


----------



## Endgame (Sep 9, 2012)

Average of 12 Record
34.71s
September 09, 2012 at 12:13

 1 31.95s B' L2 B' R U' B' U B' L2 D B2 U L F2 R2 F L' U2 B L2 B2 U B U2 F' 
2 35.75s R' D' F' L2 U2 F U' L' F2 R U2 F2 U' R' D B D2 R2 B R' B' D' F' L U2 
3 38.00s R2 F2 D L' F L2 B L F' R' B L2 F R' B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B D' L2 B2 L' 
4 31.82s L U2 R' F' D' R' B2 U2 B D' R2 U B' R D F' L2 B U' R U' L2 F' D' B' 
5 *28.97s* L B D R' D' L D' B U' L' D2 F2 U' F D F2 D F L2 U B D2 B2 U' F' 
6 37.00s D B' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' U B L B D R2 F U2 L U2 B' U F2 D R' U' F R' 
7 31.87s D F L U2 B' R2 D2 L' U R' F' R2 F2 R2 U R U2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' U2 B' U' 
8 30.90s B' U' R' F D L' U R D2 F2 L D R U2 L' F2 L' F D2 R2 F2 R' U' L B2 
9 40.05s B2 L2 F' L' D F2 L' B U2 L2 F D L F' D' F' L2 D B' L U F U2 B D' 
10 *41.92s* F' D2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 B U R2 B2 L D' L' B' U R2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' 
11 40.83s L2 B2 U R' F L B L2 F R D B2 U R2 U L' U' B2 D' R U R' U R' U2 
12 28.55s L D B2 U' F R' U2 F2 D' L D' L' U B' R' U2 B D F2 L2 D2 B' U B L'


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2012)

sq1:

11.43, 12.77, 10.42, 13.07, 12.12, 10.35, 9.59, 9.81, 14.89, 13.11, 13.25, 10.16, 14.68, (15.10), 11.00, (9.05), 12.24, 11.69, 11.99, (16.34), 11.46, 10.74, 10.73, 9.27, 13.81, 9.92, 11.99, 14.38, 12.92, (7.85) = 11.84

Apparently, learning more EPs was a Good Thing[SUP]TM[/SUP]. This is on my new Cubetwist, which needs breaking in. Most of the slower solves were due to slow EP alg recall.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Sep 9, 2012)

New personal bests for 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 computer cubes:

2x2x2:

Single: 1.000s 
Ao5: 3.265s
Ao12: 4.348s

3x3x3:

Single: 15.381s

4x4x4:

Single: 1:22.506min

First sub-4 average of 5 on 2x2x2 .


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 9, 2012)

1. 8:10.81 b' 3l 3f2 b' 3u2 d 3d' b d' D2 b2 L 3b2 d' 3r U l U f u' 3u2 D R 3f D2 F2 r U' l2 F 3d B 3l r U' r' u U2 R U2 f F2 D2 3b2 D2 b 3f' F' D' L 3r2 3f' F2 d2 3b2 F D l R2 3u B2 f' l' 3f2 D2 d' F 3l B2 U L' 3l l' 3f2 r' D' f d D2 u F2 U' 3u' 3r2 l r2 3l' F L' 3l 3f' f 3u F2 3d2 F R2 3f2 R2 3d 
I'll never get sub 7 for the cutoff at Munich Open


----------



## uvafan (Sep 9, 2012)

12.84 avg5 with counting 11.71!!!!!!

11.71, (14.85), (10.58), 13.26, 13.54

13.92 avg12 sub14!!!!!

13.25, 14.31, 14.22, 15.56, 15.52, 13.41, 13.12, (17.94), 11.71, 14.85, (10.58), 13.26


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2012)

5x5x5

number of times: 225/225

best time: 1:28.05
worst time: 2:05.50

best avg5: 1:33.94 (σ = 3.09)
best avg12: 1:36.34 (σ = 2.61)
best avg100: 1:39.86 (σ = 4.97)

session avg: 1:41.72 (σ = 5.03)
session mean: 1:41.89



Spoiler: individual times



1:38.64, 1:43.11, 1:41.57, 1:33.95, 1:38.62, 1:45.05, 1:46.00, 1:32.96, 1:31.65, 1:53.70, 1:51.42, 1:51.09, 2:05.50, 1:36.85, 1:35.16, 1:42.52, 1:44.14, 1:42.28, 2:03.58, 1:38.60, 1:38.81, 1:52.43, 1:40.49, 1:44.47, 1:47.85, 1:40.39, 1:45.57, 1:38.20, 1:46.99, 1:39.72, 1:52.76, 1:40.73, 1:30.54, 1:33.09, 1:46.37, 1:38.46, 1:53.84, 2:01.21, 1:44.65, 1:41.15, 1:45.11, 1:34.48, 1:44.30, 1:38.87, 1:47.61, 1:39.84, 1:49.58, 1:51.10, 1:41.19, 1:49.97, 1:41.72, 1:43.86, 1:44.50, 1:42.05, 1:38.12, 1:45.27, 1:55.95, 1:41.26, 1:38.27, 1:44.00, 1:47.37, 1:43.17, 1:44.50, 1:42.21, 1:38.80, 1:36.05, 1:47.23, 1:39.81, 1:45.77, 1:48.82, 1:42.09, 1:33.93, 1:40.51, 1:42.01, 1:43.03, 1:50.30, 1:37.38, 1:43.12, 1:44.64, 1:39.17, 1:47.79, 1:29.28, 1:47.25, 1:34.16, 1:33.44, 1:37.77, 1:38.10, 1:44.09, 1:40.16, 1:45.69, 1:36.66, 1:34.36, 1:31.68, 1:46.06, 1:34.64, 1:42.62, 1:41.53, 1:49.65, 1:36.11, 1:44.35, 1:45.17, 1:44.00, 1:45.22, 1:34.83, 1:33.66, 1:38.51, 1:35.66, 1:40.27, 1:36.47, 1:32.44, 1:30.31, 1:39.32, 1:34.24, 1:37.96, 1:43.08, 1:38.39, 1:39.91, 1:41.98, 1:41.46, 1:45.73, 1:36.31, 1:45.58, 1:44.88, 1:41.30, 1:47.87, 1:31.66, 1:28.51, 1:46.73, 1:38.57, 1:49.61, 1:32.72, 1:48.83, 1:34.98, 1:38.86, 1:43.78, 1:41.59, 1:44.65, 1:38.61, 1:28.70, 1:37.14, 1:53.69, 1:33.95, 1:38.98, 1:37.67, 1:44.36, 1:48.91, 1:48.21, 1:49.21, 1:37.48, 1:38.46, 1:32.54, 1:30.49, 1:31.80, 1:38.34, 1:46.10, 1:51.71, 1:48.49, 1:33.82, 1:35.61, 1:41.02, 1:33.59, 1:43.06, 1:39.96, 1:32.03, 1:41.85, 1:48.05, 1:42.20, 1:39.48, 1:33.39, 1:41.37, 1:37.51, 1:38.51, 1:36.79, 1:44.18, 1:36.67, 1:46.66, 1:29.58, 1:44.11, 1:48.21, 1:48.54, 1:45.24, 1:28.05, 1:37.31, 1:46.86, 1:33.99, 1:37.77, 1:39.66, 1:42.44, 1:40.05, 1:50.11, 1:38.52, 1:33.08, 1:44.05, 1:40.10, 1:45.17, 1:38.50, 1:41.36, 1:50.45, 1:52.54, 1:45.07, 1:46.42, 1:40.90, 1:48.16, 1:51.04, 1:40.91, 1:33.43, 1:53.89, 1:47.05, 1:50.77, 1:53.67, 1:28.76, 1:41.78, 1:39.56, 1:39.89, 1:45.15, 1:37.99, 1:40.45, 2:00.56, 1:51.77, 1:43.67, 1:39.51, 1:48.50, 1:47.99, 1:39.10, 1:41.06






JianhanC said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ~4x4x4 session~
> ...


Redux.



Robert-Y said:


> That's quite a big improvement since TS2012


I had no sleep the night before TOS, I couldn't turn anywhere near full speed.  I was averaging sub-minute before the comp.


----------



## F perm (Sep 9, 2012)

3rd best Ao12...
2nd best Ao5...
And best *fullstep* single!
18.569!
Sub-20 consistently, here I come!


----------



## porkynator (Sep 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> a small kitten, if you've been using ZZ on qqtimer in the past two or so days you may want to get rid of the PBs... there was an error in the scrambler which caused easy EOs.



I've noticed it too, is that ok now? BTW, I had this problem only with firefox, with chromium it was ok


----------



## uvafan (Sep 9, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 12.84 avg5 with counting 11.71!!!!!!
> 
> 11.71, (14.85), (10.58), 13.26, 13.54
> 
> ...



And they just keep coming.

13.86 avg12

13.92, 14.64, 15.09, 12.46, 14.20, (10.32), 14.00, 11.23, 14.57, (17.65), 14.42, 14.09

12.56 avg5

12.46, (14.20), (10.32), 14.00, 11.23


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 9, 2012)

Second day messing with K4:

51.02 single
59.49 avg5
1:01.91 avg12
1:03.97 avg50


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 9, 2012)

1. 2:12.00 l' f b2 F d' r2 D2 B D2 B D F2 r f' R d2 B2 U' F2 l' L f2 U2 b' D2 d' R' d2 L l2 R' r' F l U2 b' r u' L2 u2 D2 l2 d2 R' U2 L' R' U2 l r2 B' F' d2 R' r d2 F b' U2 D' 
So close to sub 2:10


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2012)

porkynator said:


> I've noticed it too, is that ok now? BTW, I had this problem only with firefox, with chromium it was ok


Yeah, it's fixed now. And it would be the same on different browsers, but maybe one of your browsers was using an old version it had saved as a cache.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 9, 2012)

Slow Turning. 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.12
worst time: 22.42

current avg5: 21.18 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 18.70 (σ = 1.86)

current avg12: 19.97 (σ = 1.90)
best avg12: 19.97 (σ = 1.90)

17.92, 20.82, 17.12, 21.76, 17.36, 22.01, 17.78, 22.37, 18.51, 20.38, 22.42, 20.80


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2012)

K4 is hard. Sub1 

best time: 46.54
best avg5: 52.99 (σ = 4.00)
best avg12: 56.73 (σ = 5.50)


Spoiler



1:00.61, 54.84, 1:05.25, 57.43, 1:17.07, 53.35, 52.97, 1:01.61, 57.00, 49.00, 46.54, 58.29, 1:02.26, 1:06.85, 52.48, 1:26.30, 58.12, 55.06, 49.61, 58.67, 1:00.08, 50.47, 1:04.32, 1:03.98


----------



## KCuber (Sep 10, 2012)

PLL time attack in 30.28 PB
Too bad the video of it wasn't good footage

WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?
HOW??
Average of 5: 8.62
1. (7.86) 
2. (13.20) 
3. 8.97 
4. 8.77 
5. 8.12


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 10, 2012)

8.31 official single

U B2 L2 D' R U L2 F D U2 B L' U B U L2 U2 F2

x2 L F' R' F D'
U L U L2 U' L
R U' R' y R U R'
U y L U L' U L U' L'
U U y' R' U R U' R' U' R
R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' U U

45 moves - 5.42 tps

I regrip like 3x during that OLL, I think. It's hard to tell.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 10, 2012)

First Megaminx avg5

4:22.18, (5:16.54), 4:56.97, 4:08.33, (3:37.98) = 4:29.16


----------



## soup (Sep 10, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 531.21 seconds. Link here


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 10, 2012)

K4

57.53, 59.68, (1:18.15), 58.69, 59.34, 56.00, (49.00), 59.46, 55.10, 59.56, 59.84, 49.88 = 57.51

part of 59.42 avg25

Just learned like 5 more K4LL algs right before doing this


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2012)

I really hate doing 7x7 after not doing it for a month. Nevertheless I did a full average of 12 which was a quadruple PB.

4:49.07, 5:09.13, 4:47.89, 5:14.68, 5:09.06, 4:50.94, *4:45.49, 4:50.89, [4:40.02, 4:52.30, 4:35.64]*, 5:30.88

That last solve was unbearable. 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:35.64
worst time: 5:30.88

current mo3: 4:59.61 (σ = 28.34)
best mo3: 4:42.65 (σ = 8.64)

current avg5: 4:47.74 (σ = 6.72)
best avg5: 4:45.47 (σ = 5.44)

current avg12: 4:54.95 (σ = 11.67)
best avg12: 4:54.95 (σ = 11.67)



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

K4

5x5 single, Avg5, and Avg25Avg12

6x6 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Average of 12: 8.97
1. 7.54 R D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L' R2 F' D R2 F2 R B' D U' R' B' 
2. 9.47 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L D2 F2 L2 R' U L2 B2 L D F R F' L2 
3. 10.66 L D2 L2 B2 D' L' B L U B' U L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 
4. 9.28 B2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 D' L2 B L B' L2 D2 L R2 
5. 7.33 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B U F2 U' L F2 R F2 R' B' 
6. 11.14 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' L' U B2 D' R2 U L2 R' U 
7. 8.40 B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R U2 B U2 B2 D' B' L U F2 
8. 8.35 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 R B L D' F2 L' R' B' F2 L 
9. (12.11) L D2 F2 U L' F U F B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L B2 D2 R F2 L 
10. (7.26) B2 F2 U' L2 D U2 B2 D U L2 U' R' U2 L' U2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' 
11. 10.11 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U L R B' R' B F2 L' F2 D2 U' 
12. 7.38 U' R' D L U2 L' U' F2 L' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U 

This was before I came to Canada and froze my fingers off.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbed 10 on a single for the first time today, what was pretty awesome about it was that it was 9.99 NL. My last 3 PBs have all been NL.

http://tinyurl.com/8odkemk

The scramble was pretty lucky though, the X-Cross was extremely easy.
I started with the wrong F2L pair, but it was the first one I saw. Lucky for me it resulted in 2 easier pairs and fatsune + U perm.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 10, 2012)

success modding shengsou 4x4
florian/konsta mod


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 10, 2012)

Pyraminx PB Average of 50:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 4.30
worst time: 9.66

current avg5: 7.06 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 4.66 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 7.00 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 5.90 (σ = 1.01)

current avg50: 6.84 (σ = 1.20)
best avg50: 6.84 (σ = 1.20)

Too tired to finish the average of 100, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> success modding shengsou 4x4
> florian/konsta mod



Does it feel any good  ????


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah but little dry 
maybe cause there is no lube in it what so ever 
haha


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 10, 2012)

29.59 ZZ PB 

Edit: Wth?!?!?!?!?!? few solves later 19.83!!!!! so easy scramble :O, that's faster than what I normally average O_O


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> 29.59 ZZ PB
> 
> Edit: Wth?!?!?!?!?!? few solves later 19.83!!!!! so easy scramble :O, that's faster than what I normally average O_O


do you have the scramble?


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 10, 2012)

66. 19.83 F2 L2 U L' U R2 U' R U R U' R' D2 R U' L2 R2 U' D2 R D U R2 B2 U' 

All edges oriented O_O


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 10, 2012)

11.79, 12.97, 11.97, 11.51, 10.85, 11.10, 12.56, 11.82, (14.77), 12.04, (10.78), 12.41 = *11.90*


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 11.79, 12.97, 11.97, 11.51, 10.85, 11.10, 12.56, 11.82, (14.77), 12.04, (10.78), 12.41 = *11.90*



srow


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2012)

3.935 LSE avg1000
3.333 avg100
2.702 avg12
2.226 avg5
0.408 sniggle U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2



Spoiler: times



5.032, 3.943, 4.358, 5.928, 2.944, 5.153, 5.727, 5.064, 1.280, 3.727, 4.107, 4.193, 3.616, 4.551, 3.638, 3.919, 4.768, 4.553, 2.935, 5.023, 5.536, 3.863, 3.706, 5.816, 5.544, 4.776, 5.175, 3.864, 4.119, 4.272, 4.304, 3.496, 5.027, 3.528, 5.576, 3.112, 3.304, 4.511, 4.904, 3.393, 2.008, 4.072, 4.720, 5.656, 1.242, 5.617, 6.255, 3.624, 4.942, 5.107, 4.958, 3.239, 2.968, 4.192, 3.447, 4.163, 4.984, 5.255, 7.022, 5.528, 2.953, 3.463, 1.854, 4.743, 4.824, 3.993, 6.215, 4.120, 4.475, 4.776, 2.415, 3.640, 3.432, 4.927, 4.584, 0.647, 5.089, 3.575, 6.136, 4.121, 2.647, 3.072, 5.200, 5.135, 4.160, 1.857, 2.798, 6.352, 2.776, 1.689, 6.080, 4.457, 5.253, 1.998, 4.986, 4.497, 2.264, 4.272, 4.896, 5.569, 4.375, 5.104, 5.944, 5.993, 4.793, 3.904, 4.775, 5.146, 4.912, 4.151, 3.921, 4.400, 3.336, 5.047, 4.935, 4.360, 5.288, 2.351, 4.709, 4.399, 5.648, 5.607, 4.509, 2.984, 4.280, 3.992, 5.783, 3.305, 5.359, 5.440, 4.656, 5.120, 5.545, 5.231, 4.305, 4.728, 4.816, 4.255, 2.135, 3.495, 3.328, 0.456, 3.688, 1.568, 6.248, 4.488, 3.600, 2.913, 4.951, 5.335, 3.552, 4.448, 4.440, 3.376, 3.280, 2.662, 3.286, 3.857, 4.288, 5.544, 3.720, 5.184, 4.761, 6.115, 4.888, 4.145, 3.984, 5.047, 5.289, 2.600, 5.655, 4.648, 5.224, 3.647, 4.272, 3.559, 4.855, 3.888, 1.259, 4.048, 6.017, 6.480, 4.440, 5.498, 4.127, 4.760, 6.560, 2.639, 5.128, 4.544, 4.392, 4.888, 4.804, 4.680, 2.834, 6.032, 4.200, 3.840, 1.673, 5.768, 5.534, 3.848, 4.040, 4.168, 3.487, 3.839, 5.143, 4.058, 5.624, 4.949, 4.048, 4.767, 3.744, 3.820, 4.169, 3.440, 4.240, 2.360, 4.624, 5.720, 2.800, 5.543, 4.479, 3.551, 4.312, 5.375, 4.185, 1.287, 4.271, 4.039, 3.312, 6.063, 4.312, 3.023, 4.477, 2.192, 4.192, 5.344, 4.792, 3.536, 4.072, 3.032, 5.576, 4.792, 4.984, 5.064, 3.091, 3.640, 2.568, 3.775, 4.983, 5.656, 5.311, 5.359, 5.080, 3.584, 3.726, 1.840, 4.600, 4.224, 3.808, 5.450, 2.336, 4.072, 1.552, 4.808, 3.816, 4.479, 4.296, 4.656, 4.136, 4.208, 5.049, 4.871, 5.360, 3.937, 2.543, 3.928, 4.689, 3.985, 5.336, 5.689, 4.341, 3.816, 4.560, 3.944, 3.496, 4.673, 4.488, 5.976, 4.144, 3.467, 3.441, 5.343, 4.498, 4.185, 4.127, 4.912, 0.978, 4.871, 6.216, 4.484, 3.608, 4.855, 5.184, 4.751, 5.682, 0.895, 5.632, 0.505, 2.377, 4.400, 3.791, 4.520, 3.447, 2.937, 4.937, 3.831, 4.768, 4.264, 6.343, 3.624, 4.431, 5.369, 5.912, 5.567, 4.432, 2.336, 4.289, 5.600, 3.864, 5.320, 5.032, 3.927, 4.263, 4.406, 4.263, 1.377, 3.648, 4.216, 3.328, 3.056, 3.960, 3.262, 3.599, 2.144, 3.640, 1.480, 3.438, 2.487, 5.176, 1.635, 4.960, 4.640, 4.704, 2.648, 2.432, 3.768, 5.351, 4.312, 4.256, 2.400, 0.880, 4.831, 4.176, 4.528, 3.320, 2.747, 5.760, 3.688, 3.928, 1.008, 4.320, 3.856, 3.767, 2.128, 3.976, 2.242, 3.272, 3.272, 3.959, 3.212, 3.356, 3.408, 1.648, 5.992, 4.096, 3.471, 4.312, 2.944, 4.896, 4.863, 4.760, 2.128, 0.512, 2.904, 5.984, 2.032, 4.384, 5.120, 4.808, 0.880, 4.607, 2.504, 5.650, 4.388, 4.272, 4.712, 3.623, 3.840, 4.288, 1.848, 1.976, 5.016, 2.976, 4.149, 3.792, 4.656, 4.664, 2.816, 2.576, 3.920, 2.496, 2.664, 2.416, 4.664, 4.360, 3.768, 3.738, 3.664, 3.960, 2.768, 2.376, 3.784, 5.696, 4.325, 3.032, 4.872, 3.576, 4.077, 3.656, 5.224, 4.816, 3.792, 3.368, 2.760, 5.257, 3.127, 0.568, 3.751, 3.880, 2.600, 2.384, 4.587, 3.392, 4.696, 4.065, 3.744, 5.282, 4.376, 4.952, 4.527, 5.508, 4.711, 4.456, 4.711, 4.944, 4.064, 1.072, 3.280, 3.832, 1.704, 4.447, 1.552, 5.112, 4.063, 5.048, 5.104, 4.632, 2.128, 2.344, 3.045, 3.896, 3.370, 3.816, 1.408, 3.824, 6.248, 3.504, 2.328, 4.424, 3.671, 5.592, 4.175, 3.222, 0.847, 3.600, 3.568, 3.088, 4.048, 2.392, 4.168, 3.752, 2.472, 4.803, 3.144, 2.777, 3.648, 3.856, 4.327, 4.736, 4.944, 3.560, 3.280, 4.944, 4.800, 4.762, 5.216, 3.728, 3.264, 2.080, 5.480, 2.944, 4.000, 3.608, 5.288, 1.456, 4.880, 3.048, 4.784, 2.209, 4.840, 4.240, 2.993, 4.536, 3.144, 5.205, 4.144, 4.608, 5.120, 1.176, 4.424, 1.424, 2.080, 5.455, 5.200, 2.352, 1.272, 3.528, 5.784, 3.831, 3.751, 3.000, 4.320, 4.568, 4.887, 5.480, 4.488, 3.912, 3.776, 4.897, 4.584, 3.480, 4.424, 3.928, 3.672, 4.480, 3.850, 4.473, 4.256, 5.376, 1.312, 5.080, 2.216, 5.176, 4.519, 4.496, 3.408, 1.752, 6.048, 3.768, 3.729, 3.336, 5.568, 3.536, 4.129, 2.447, 5.056, 4.456, 4.921, 5.504, 5.466, 4.249, 4.675, 3.777, 5.193, 4.400, 4.776, 4.280, 6.360, 4.159, 4.384, 3.552, 4.408, 2.816, 2.992, 4.727, 4.276, 4.044, 4.320, 4.208, 4.816, 3.952, 1.671, 5.414, 4.471, 3.103, 3.928, 3.920, 4.616, 3.968, 2.200, 4.408, 5.424, 2.871, 2.295, 1.920, 0.648, 4.368, 5.622, 5.496, 4.336, 4.600, 4.951, 4.959, 3.976, 1.962, 3.944, 2.439, 2.448, 3.343, 3.216, 4.408, 5.008, 5.552, 3.896, 3.952, 4.108, 3.728, 3.161, 2.784, 5.648, 4.303, 3.495, 3.968, 4.119, 1.493, 3.656, 3.296, 5.832, 4.872, 4.928, 3.826, 3.553, 2.376, 5.720, 3.024, 3.230, 5.399, 3.568, 3.016, 2.041, 4.254, 5.195, 1.568, 3.784, 2.928, 5.985, 5.264, 2.770, 4.641, 4.816, 4.840, 4.909, 5.396, 4.608, 4.839, 2.559, 3.441, 4.087, 4.584, 3.729, 3.377, 4.720, 2.703, 1.359, 3.952, 3.584, 2.104, 3.334, 5.408, 4.384, 4.592, 4.080, 4.264, 3.783, 4.152, 3.232, 4.775, 3.504, 4.680, 3.641, 4.036, 4.552, 3.654, 3.567, 1.376, 3.048, 5.379, 4.000, 2.288, 3.060, 2.256, 3.808, 3.032, 4.512, 4.328, 4.768, 3.131, 3.912, 4.560, 3.472, 4.751, 4.120, 4.624, 1.927, 3.232, 3.159, 4.104, 3.929, 3.624, 3.616, 3.864, 3.808, 4.369, 4.265, 2.928, 4.135, 3.984, 3.395, 4.944, 4.433, 4.375, 4.440, 5.967, 2.240, 3.657, 5.374, 3.712, 4.256, 4.089, 3.920, 0.543, 3.530, 4.904, 4.433, 1.202, 4.808, 3.432, 2.736, 5.449, 1.880, 4.705, 3.968, 3.384, 3.000, 4.810, 3.169, 4.375, 4.673, 3.408, 0.409, 3.113, 3.456, 2.440, 3.977, 2.567, 2.489, 4.712, 4.520, 4.128, 3.840, 4.032, 4.199, 2.832, 4.456, 3.845, 3.511, 3.736, 2.462, 2.894, 3.928, 3.857, 2.323, 3.330, 1.792, 2.744, 4.776, 2.322, 1.927, 2.857, 4.096, 5.649, 4.231, 4.016, 2.352, 2.396, 3.072, 3.074, 4.807, 3.072, 3.376, 3.872, 3.816, 3.856, 4.808, 3.665, 4.256, 4.433, 4.800, 1.663, 1.184, 4.504, 3.120, 1.896, 2.704, 3.825, 2.881, 3.503, 1.439, 4.113, 4.968, 4.280, 3.969, 2.655, 4.631, 3.664, 4.305, 3.224, 3.775, 3.711, 3.920, 3.231, 3.152, 3.473, 4.688, 4.681, 3.944, 3.832, 3.127, 4.551, 3.048, 4.592, 1.984, 3.191, 5.656, 3.816, 3.608, 3.424, 3.839, 5.111, 2.032, 2.928, 4.480, 4.080, 1.992, 3.505, 3.512, 5.520, 4.188, 3.226, 4.544, 4.752, 3.672, 4.983, 2.824, 4.000, 4.296, 3.344, 4.167, 4.224, 3.807, 3.233, 3.584, 3.824, 4.344, 5.490, 4.807, 1.072, 3.712, 2.769, 3.912, 1.808, 1.698, 4.840, 2.712, 2.600, 2.533, 2.967, 2.312, 5.152, 3.815, 2.793, 2.153, 5.592, 4.418, 3.153, 3.360, 2.665, 2.888, 4.369, 4.412, 2.712, 1.779, 2.279, 3.624, 4.015, 1.073, 4.393, 1.523, 4.597, 4.312, 2.576, 2.632, 3.672, 3.338, 3.240, 3.873, 4.264, 3.117, 2.296, 2.479, 5.384, 4.144, 3.903, 4.176, 4.297, 2.991, 4.152, 1.696, 2.300, 4.244, 3.682, 4.707, 3.880, 2.817, 4.512, 3.584, 4.109, 2.424, 1.967, 2.776, 3.921, 4.657, 2.201, 4.703, 4.465, 3.415, 2.737, 2.599, 4.681, 4.129, 3.462, 5.209, 3.761, 2.770, 3.226, 2.345, 1.536, 5.289, 3.763, 1.944, 4.752, 3.496, 0.408, 3.008, 5.824, 3.528, 2.000, 1.727, 4.760, 2.792, 2.607, 4.040, 1.168, 4.512, 2.916, 2.912, 3.408, 4.192


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2012)

6.93 full step single!

B2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 L F2 U R' D2 R' U2 F

cross: y x2 D2 L F2 R D2
F2L1: L U' L'
F2L2: R U R' U' y' R U' R'
F2L3+4: y R' U R2 U' R'
OLL: r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U'
39 htm = 5.63 tps


----------



## ottozing (Sep 11, 2012)

Dosen't work


----------



## KCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

KCuber said:


> PLL time attack in 30.28 PB
> Too bad the video of it wasn't good footage


And today I get 28.29 WTF
I need to get faster G's and N's


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2012)

There, fixed for you. Happy?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 11, 2012)

Cool thanks. And sorry if my post came off as kind of rude/dick-ish :/


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

K4

55.08, (1:06.73), 55.97, (45.58), 55.72, 55.56, 57.75, 54.49, 51.85, 49.98, 1:02.50, 49.03 = 54.79 avg12

last five = 52.11 avg5

part of 57.62 avg50


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

1:43.xx CMLL time attack.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 11, 2012)

More ZZ! 

Solves today = 100
Bold = New PB of today

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-11
Solves/Total: 190/190

Single
Best: 19.83
Worst: 2:04.96

Mean of 3
Current: 44.51 (σ = 7.43)
Best: 33.04 (σ = 11.45)

Avg of 5
Current: 44.63 (σ = 7.25)
*Best: 35.54 (σ = 1.82)*

Avg of 12
Current: 44.61 (σ = 6.74)
*Best: 39.40 (σ = 4.11)*

Avg of 50
Current: 42.83 (σ = 6.84)
Best: 42.47 (σ = 6.12)

Avg of 100
Current: 43.96 (σ = 7.07)
* Best: 43.80 (σ = 7.04)*

Average: 47.14 (σ = 8.86)
Mean: 48.14

I don't track or care about mean of 3 and average of 50


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 11, 2012)

1. 5:16.02 B2 l2 R2 U' 3f' d F' D' R' l2 3f2 F U' l' F 3f2 3u2 L2 F2 U2 d' L' U2 D r' d' R2 l' 3r 3u2 B' R d2 3f' d2 b' 3r2 3f B L2 B2 L2 D' L2 u2 B2 3f2 d' l r' R B' 3u2 u' 3f2 d' b' l r2 3f u' f r' d D 3r2 D' 3f2 r' R f2 D2 R' 3r r2 u' B u' B2 f 
After three pops, of which one could have been sub 5, I got this time. One week of 7x7 makes 6x6 way easier


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 11, 2012)

444, yau

Best average of 12: 39.63
1-12 - 40.73 38.72 (33.52) 42.99 37.88 36.28 42.83 (47.60) 34.74 38.28 41.93 41.91

Getting closer and closer to my standard redux times


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 444, yau
> 
> Best average of 12: 39.63
> 1-12 - 40.73 38.72 (33.52) 42.99 37.88 36.28 42.83 (47.60) 34.74 38.28 41.93 41.91
> ...



So, do you get STAB?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm still averaging barely below 50 with redux ;_; Not sure what I'm doing wrong, maybe this cube is just not particularly great yet.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 11, 2012)

Same type attack bonus? 

@qqwref: maybe some maru lube will make your cube better (assuming it's a ssv3 and you haven't used maru lube in it yet)


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 11, 2012)

Average of 5: 2:21.19
1. 2:19.43 F2 f d u2 F2 L' B' d2 L2 F u' r' b' F D F2 L' d' u2 F2 l B d2 L R D' d u' l U' l' r2 F L' F' r U2 r U b r u l2 R2 D' R' f L2 l2 R b' f2 d U' R U' r d2 B' F' 
2. 2:23.22 r2 l2 b' l' B2 u' b' D' R' l2 F2 l' b2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D L' R B' d2 r' U d F' B2 u F D' u' R F' D' U u' f U2 f u' F' d' D F2 B R f u2 l' F u b2 U l2 d' L l2 U' B 
3. 2:20.91 l2 u d' F' l2 b' l d f d D2 f' D' R2 D' L B2 D2 B' l' B2 F2 f L' b' B' d U' f d F' D2 f' U2 L l' u b' u f' F2 U' D2 u2 d2 b' R' b2 u f' R' u R' B' F' d F' f' B' d' 
4. (2:29.15) D u f2 R' b' l f2 F' R' d' u F2 l L2 u2 U' L F d2 f2 F' B2 R' u L2 d2 u' b L u2 b f U' D f U2 l' F D2 r2 U' B U r U l2 f B2 R U2 l' d' R' U2 R u' r2 l' F2 L2 
*5. (2:11.83) D b' f2 r L' R2 d2 b L U' f' D L l2 r' d' D f' R2 l' b B L' U' f' r' u r B2 F U u2 d2 L F u' d' U2 F' f2 b' L' f u' U2 D' B' u' B2 D2 R' r D' d' R b l' U2 l D' *
Average of 12: 2:26.38
I guess I'm constantly sub 2:30 now, don't know how I did it


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Same type attack bonus?



You should be like 1.5 times quicker with Yau than with redux.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ignore my last post, it's getting better and better! Forced myself not too look at the timer after 34 sec centers and awesome edgepairing
1. 2:01.27 U b2 l' F' B' D F L2 D f2 R r2 D2 U R2 f2 B' U f2 b' D b' D' F' B' L D2 d2 F' l2 f l u f' b l2 U2 d2 u' R' L d U r2 D R U2 F b' u2 r b' D2 R u l2 B' R l' F2

The session was like this:
Average of 12: 2:24.03
1. 2:19.43 F2 f d u2 F2 L' B' d2 L2 F u' r' b' F D F2 L' d' u2 F2 l B d2 L R D' d u' l U' l' r2 F L' F' r U2 r U b r u l2 R2 D' R' f L2 l2 R b' f2 d U' R U' r d2 B' F' 
2. 2:23.22 r2 l2 b' l' B2 u' b' D' R' l2 F2 l' b2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D L' R B' d2 r' U d F' B2 u F D' u' R F' D' U u' f U2 f u' F' d' D F2 B R f u2 l' F u b2 U l2 d' L l2 U' B 
3. 2:20.91 l2 u d' F' l2 b' l d f d D2 f' D' R2 D' L B2 D2 B' l' B2 F2 f L' b' B' d U' f d F' D2 f' U2 L l' u b' u f' F2 U' D2 u2 d2 b' R' b2 u f' R' u R' B' F' d F' f' B' d' 
4. 2:29.15 D u f2 R' b' l f2 F' R' d' u F2 l L2 u2 U' L F d2 f2 F' B2 R' u L2 d2 u' b L u2 b f U' D f U2 l' F D2 r2 U' B U r U l2 f B2 R U2 l' d' R' U2 R u' r2 l' F2 L2 
5. 2:11.83 D b' f2 r L' R2 d2 b L U' f' D L l2 r' d' D f' R2 l' b B L' U' f' r' u r B2 F U u2 d2 L F u' d' U2 F' f2 b' L' f u' U2 D' B' u' B2 D2 R' r D' d' R b l' U2 l D' 
6. 2:26.98 R2 u' r' R' f' B R2 u B2 b' r d' u2 L R B u U' r f' b L F' f' U' f2 F' B2 b' R' r L B2 U2 D r' b' l2 B' u2 F2 b U' d2 b2 f2 U' b' B L' d2 L' d B l2 f2 b' F' l' D2 
7. 2:36.24 F' l b' U2 b' f F R u' B2 b2 L f U' f2 d f d r2 b l B2 R' u2 b f B' L b2 r2 f' r2 l' D2 b' u2 U' B R' l d b2 B2 R2 u' d' U2 f' u2 D b2 L D2 l2 r' f' r' u2 L2 f' 
8. (2:01.27) U b2 l' F' B' D F L2 D f2 R r2 D2 U R2 f2 B' U f2 b' D b' D' F' B' L D2 d2 F' l2 f l u f' b l2 U2 d2 u' R' L d U r2 D R U2 F b' u2 r b' D2 R u l2 B' R l' F2 
9. 2:15.07 r f d2 R' B2 b2 R' u b U2 R' F' l' L' F2 U d F2 l2 f2 F2 l2 D2 f2 F' U2 B2 R' F2 U' f2 R2 F2 U d2 D' r' D r2 b' B2 D2 R F f' r d r' F R r L2 F L B F' b R2 d u' 
10. 2:18.89 B' b R L B' d' r2 l' B2 l r' f d' R2 D2 U' b' R d2 D l R' d' U2 b' R' L' r2 U' B l2 d2 F B l2 D' L u2 U' B u' D F2 b2 B2 U' B R F' R' f2 R' d' u r' d' F' U2 r R 
11. (3:03.32) R' l' L r' d' L B2 L' r2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R' B' L' d2 f2 F' R U L R' B r u' R' l b' f' D' U2 u' l' d2 B R' F2 B r l f' r b L f' L2 r2 f2 U f2 u d2 f2 D l2 u B' D 
12. 2:38.59 d' u' U' r2 u' F D' F2 f' U L' r2 u b2 U d2 u' f2 L' B U2 l' r2 b l2 F' U2 L' D2 d F' L2 D' d R2 u2 L l2 F2 D2 L b F d' F2 L' l D2 u' B2 d' u B U2 l' u2 B F' d' R2


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 12, 2012)

K4

(46.33), (1:08.69), 47.18, 53.46, 55.53, 50.61, 56.54, 50.19, 50.52, 53.04, 55.27, 46.92 = 51.93 avg12

part of 54.76 avg50

EDIT: With CF3L


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2012)

The way it should be done B)


----------



## emolover (Sep 12, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> K4
> 
> (46.33), (1:08.69), 47.18, 53.46, 55.53, 50.61, 56.54, 50.19, 50.52, 53.04, 55.27, 46.92 = 51.93 avg12
> 
> ...



How do you do your F3L? Do you do it in two parts for each pair or all at once?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 12, 2012)

I solve one edge with each corner CFOP style, and then comm the second one in. Solving all three pieces at once is interesting to do though, and I plan to mess with it in depth at some point.


----------



## emolover (Sep 12, 2012)

Megaminx PLL skip!!!

Too bad it wasnt a PB. Time was 1:27.74.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 12, 2012)

ZZ, 100 solves today:

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-12
Solves/Total: 290/290

Single
Best: 19.83
Worst: 2:04.96

Mean of 3
Current: 37.14 (σ = 2.55)
Best: 32.24 (σ = 3.80)

Avg of 5
Current: 37.14 (σ = 2.55)
*Best: 32.92 (σ = 3.10)*

Avg of 12
Current: 41.30 (σ = 4.29)
*Best: 36.42 (σ = 4.45)*

Avg of 50
current: 39.52 (σ = 5.64)
Best: 38.86 (σ = 4.79)

Avg of 100
Current: 39.84 (σ = 5.85)
*Best: 39.84 (σ = 5.85)*

Average: 44.44 (σ = 8.23)
Mean: 45.41



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1:00.78, 1:04.18, 54.11+, 41.31, 1:28.44, 51.47, 56.50, 1:15.88, 53.56, 37.22, 59.65, 59.15, 1:03.09, 48.05, 1:01.56, 55.59, 42.96, 50.63, 49.84, 1:00.36, 1:12.18, 1:25.40, 50.78, 1:14.72, 50.77, 1:17.59, 58.25, 42.15, 56.02, 2:04.96, 1:04.19, 30.68, 47.40, 44.83, 47.58, 42.72, 51.52, 40.41, 50.78, 37.72, 1:01.78, 1:03.50, 1:03.36, 52.30, 1:12.34, 32.90, 45.77, 51.72, 53.06, 1:08.30, 54.94, 34.61, 48.22, 54.25, 1:01.84, 56.96, 41.75, 41.33, 54.88, 41.91, 29.59, 57.81, 44.81, 41.66, 53.90, 19.83, 40.09, 39.19, 48.05, 54.78, 40.83, 41.05, 32.94, 45.36+, 44.69, 1:04.30, 45.46, 38.94, 44.38, 42.84, 38.46, 33.13, 1:02.21, 1:33.83, 45.71, 57.58, 29.41, 39.41, 43.55, 43.28, 55.58, 45.21, 1:10.09, 23.69, 47.50, 39.34, 32.02, 52.46, 38.22, 48.06, 50.18, 42.81, 48.94, 57.11, 49.50, 34.38, 40.72, 52.65, 33.36, 39.56, 50.88, 48.40, 47.22, 42.18, 57.93, 37.28, 36.94, 36.00, 35.09, 49.78, 41.68, 49.78, 42.88, 36.33, 40.25, 58.81, 47.41, 1:17.41, 1:06.59, 44.83, 45.21, 31.13, 42.11, 40.72, 37.25, 49.69, 54.96, 39.83, 42.83, 48.44, 32.25, 36.30, 36.86, 50.80, 33.47, 51.11, 36.25, 58.21, 46.96, 46.22, 38.75, 31.27, 59.83, 40.61, 49.28, 44.09, 55.55, 49.86, 34.58, 36.58, 39.58, 39.33, 45.06, 32.75, 1:09.96, 38.19, 44.38, 40.94, 33.52, 42.96, 33.41, 45.46, 33.21, 46.18, 39.86, 39.59, 44.86, 53.61, 42.78, 51.80, 40.06, 31.33, 53.43, 50.28, 36.77, 59.18, 37.43, 51.93, 37.08, 44.52, 32.16, 55.30, 38.69, 48.06, 32.33, 47.96, 44.80, 35.53, 56.15, 30.40, 40.03, 34.47, 33.58, 36.27, 42.59, 34.68, 54.02, 37.90, 42.00, 37.65, 30.86, 39.84, 47.59, 42.02, 33.21, 28.90, 43.65, 1:09.19, 42.43, 44.90, 34.61, 44.50, 30.77, 33.65, 52.90, 35.50, 40.83, 39.47, 39.90, 1:00.06, 43.36, 36.83, 33.11, 36.59, 35.36, 41.13, 39.81, 46.43, 37.71, 40.75, 40.21, 24.94, 43.56, 34.88, 34.27, 38.21, 47.66, 35.65, 53.33, 45.91, 37.47, 35.72, 30.96, 45.34, 35.91, 32.69, 39.44, 35.06, 40.47, 48.55, 31.21, 37.30, 31.05, 36.50, 29.18, 47.75, 43.94, 36.40, 45.08, 39.27, 54.68, 51.83, 37.00, 49.83, 29.15, 39.27, 29.90, 40.21, 40.30, 44.59, 43.68, 37.66, 48.96, 49.81, 44.58, 29.46, 41.81, 39.38, 34.36, 37.69


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2012)

Lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol

2.22 2x2 average of 100 with 2.05 best average of 12. 

Yeah, I have randomly become slow. I haven't improved my average of 100 PB since June.  Hopefully I will get fast again though. I am planning to do a 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon in the holidays. (If I cube for 5 hours a day, it should only take 10-12 days out of the 16 day holidays.)


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 12, 2012)

2.90 avg5, 3.57 avg12.

2x2.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 12, 2012)

sq1 training:

number of times: 85/85
best time: 8.11
worst time: 23.27

current avg5: 12.89 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 10.87 (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 11.85 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 11.47 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 12.47 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 12.67



Spoiler



15.72, (9.38), 13.55, (19.74), 12.52, 14.07, 11.03, 13.77, 14.98, 16.63, 11.02, (23.27), 12.05, 12.50, 10.88, 11.67, 11.05, 13.69, 12.66, 11.51, 14.05, 12.19, 9.92, 16.35, 13.65, 11.63, 11.95, 13.14, 10.83, (17.18), (8.33), 9.94, 11.85, 13.98, 12.95, 10.14, 12.91, (20.96), 12.59, 9.74, 9.59, 14.30, 12.22, (17.33), 14.27, 11.53, 12.06, 13.40, 15.16, 12.06, 10.25, 9.73, 14.19, 13.34, 10.01, 10.37, 12.11, 11.12, 11.47, (8.11), 14.22, 17.07, 11.89, 12.59, 12.72, 12.91, 12.28, 10.25, 10.84, 13.79, 12.85, 12.66, 12.35, 11.08, 12.46, 15.21, 11.15, 11.92, (9.10), 9.96, 13.84, 12.95, 11.89, 14.11, (8.16)



Forcing myself to use O-U EPs when they come up, which take me forever to recognise


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol
> 
> 2.22 2x2 average of 100 with 2.05 best average of 12.
> 
> Yeah, I have randomly become slow. I haven't improved my average of 100 PB since June.  Hopefully I will get fast again though. I am planning to do a 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon in the holidays. (If I cube for 5 hours a day, it should only take 10-12 days out of the 16 day holidays.)



Copy cat! I just started doing a 10K marathon.

My some what accomplishment from my 2x2 10K marathon:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 737/739
best time: 0.97
worst time: 10.50

current avg5: 2.11 (σ = 0.03)
best avg5: 1.59 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 2.18 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 1.78 (σ = 0.30)

current avg50: 2.29 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 2.09 (σ = 0.37)

current avg100: 2.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg100: 2.14 (σ = 0.45)

session avg: 2.28 (σ = 0.49)
session mean: 2.37

Nothing blow away, but the AO5 and AO12 are quite nice.

EDIT: My mom closed Chrome and I lost all my times :'(


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 12, 2012)

Average of 12: 1:10.15
1. (1:01.28) R' f2 L2 F f' u R2 f' r L u R2 F2 r2 f2 r2 U' B' D r2 L F B' D' r' F2 D' F' L U' r' B2 F' f2 R2 B2 R2 D R' r2 
2. 1:04.13 L' B R' B2 D2 F f L R2 F u R U2 F2 D2 u2 F' L' F' U2 F' R B2 r L' B' f2 r2 f B' U' L f2 L2 B' L2 u2 R' L' f 
3. 1:12.31 L D2 r L B' r2 B' r2 L2 F U D2 R' f' F r2 u r' L D U' r2 R U' R2 r' F' U F2 r2 u' U2 f2 D F U F2 R F' U 
4. 1:15.22 U2 B D f r' L' R2 B' f' R' L2 r' U2 u2 D' f r' u B F D u2 f2 D' B r' B r R2 U B' F2 U2 L r' U2 L2 u2 F' u' 
5. 1:09.35 r' D U B' U2 r' U f' F L2 f2 F R' F2 D r L' F' r2 B R D L' F r L' D U' F D2 r R' L' f D2 F R' D' F2 U' 
6. 1:09.03 u F r2 F R' r L2 u' F2 B D L2 u2 F2 u' F B2 L2 u2 L2 r2 f F2 u f' L F R' F2 f' u2 r' U2 D r B' F2 R' u D2 
7. 1:13.02 f' r U2 D r' L2 u' r2 L' F2 r' U2 r2 D L B2 U' F' D R2 D r2 L2 R2 U D F' u2 F' D' B2 F D2 r' F U2 u F' r2 F 
8. 1:08.00 r2 F r F' r2 u' r' D' R u' F U2 f2 D2 f2 U2 R' r2 D U2 B' R' f2 D' u f U f' r2 f u2 r2 D F R U' B2 F2 u' F2 
9. 1:17.15 F D' L2 D' L R' B2 D' U r R u' U D' f' B R' F r' B L' U F u2 U2 B L R2 f' U' D L2 U' u2 f u' f2 u f2 r' 
10. 1:05.08 f2 U' f r2 U u R r f2 L' R2 D' B f' u2 f' R' F' u2 F2 R2 u2 U2 r2 R D F D2 U B R' D' L2 F f L' u2 f D' U2 
11. (1:18.72) f u' R L F u2 R f R' D' L2 R B' R2 L2 U' L2 r' D2 B' D2 B2 f r' F' R r u2 B2 F2 f' R U' B f2 r2 F U r2 U' 
12. 1:08.22 D' U' L u' F2 r R L' D2 L' D R' f2 u2 U2 r2 L' B f' U' r' D2 F' f2 D r L2 u' L' r' f u2 r' U' D2 B2 F2 U' L' u 
I also have a sub 1:10 ao12, but it is over multiple days


----------



## emolover (Sep 13, 2012)

5x5 PB single, avg5, and av12!

1:43.40, 1:58.01, 1:47.60, 1:40.20, 1:46.55, 1:50.60, 1:41.97, 1:50.14, 1:42.47, 1:34.62, *1:34.89, 1:41.51, 1:45.36, 1:33.10*, 1:44.70, 1:52.47, 1:39.01

best time: 1:33.10
worst time: 1:58.01

current avg5: 1:43.02 (σ = 3.49)
best avg5: 1:37.01 (σ = 3.90)

current avg12: 1:42.53 (σ = 5.48)
best avg12: 1:42.24 (σ = 4.87)

session avg: 1:43.70 (σ = 5.32)
session mean: 1:43.92



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

K4

5x5 Single, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25

6x6 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 13, 2012)

FINALLY!!! A sub-40 4x4 single!!! 

(37.69)	B2 Fw F' D' U' F2 L Rw' U L2 D L2 R' F2 L2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L B2 Uw' U' B' F' Rw D L Rw2 R D2 Uw' U' Fw2 F2 Rw R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R'


----------



## Brest (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks to Tim Sun I can implement truncated mean to reconstruction statistics. Big ups Tim! :tu


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 13, 2012)

Brest said:


> Thanks to Tim Sun I can implement truncated mean to reconstruction statistics. Big ups Tim! :tu



:tu


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Copy cat! I just started doing a 10K marathon.



Oh damn. I give up.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2012)

YESSSS!!!!!!! R' B2 L' F2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' R U L' D2 L B F' R U2 R2

x y' U' R' F' R y R D' R' (awesome possum Xcross)
U R U R2' F R F' U F U' F' (F2L-1)
y L' U L (F2L-2)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-3 + OLL)
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' (PLL)

7.828 with an Xcross and an oll skip


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 13, 2012)

nice job!!!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 13, 2012)

ottozing said:


> YESSSS!!!!!!! R' B2 L' F2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' R U L' D2 L B F' R U2 R2
> 
> x y' U' R' F' R y R D' R' (awesome possum Xcross)
> U R U R2' F R F' U F U' F' (F2L-1)
> ...



Crazy and congrats.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 13, 2012)

yeeaaaaah  sub-8 club 

Average of 12: 7.98
1. (6.92) F' D2 F R2 B U2 F D2 B U2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 U' L2 D L' F2
2. 8.91 F U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 B F D L' F' L' B' R2 U' R2 F2 D'
3. 8.90 R2 U R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B F R U L2 B' F D' L' U2 F2
4. 7.14 D' F U' B2 D' F2 L' F B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D' L2
5. 7.72 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U F2 U L' B2 U L' U' F D' U' B L U'
6. (DNF(10.87)) F2 U' F' L B2 R L' B D R2 U2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2
7. 7.88 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 F' L2 R D L F2 D R F D F'
8. 7.30 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L' F R' D B' U' F2 D2 U'
9. 7.41 F R' F2 D F' R' L' F2 L D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2
10. 8.52 U F2 U F' D' R' D F2 U2 L' U2 B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U F2 R2 U'
11. 7.74 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D B U F2 D' L D R F L2
12. 8.24 F L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 B' L2 B2 F' U L U B2 F' L' U' R B2 D2 


No lucky solves!


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 13, 2012)

ottozing said:


> YESSSS!!!!!!! R' B2 L' F2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' R U L' D2 L B F' R U2 R2
> 
> x y' U' R' F' R y R D' R' (awesome possum Xcross)
> U R U R2' F R F' U F U' F' (F2L-1)
> ...



ftfy alg.garron


----------



## Godmil (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes said:


> yeeaaaaah  sub-8 club
> 
> Average of 12: 7.98



Wow, nice one!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2012)

35.77 4x4 single (redux)


----------



## pedrinroque (Sep 14, 2012)

I started filming an average, 35.99 and got the 4x4 but when I see the camera was out of battery
avg5: 35.99 (σ = 0.95)
(33.29), 35.82, (48.71), 35.13, 37.01


----------



## Julian (Sep 14, 2012)

4x4, Yau with OBLBL L4C

48.38 single
54.38 Ao5
58.33 Ao12


----------



## emolover (Sep 14, 2012)

8x8 MO3! No single though.

9:35.01, 9:11.12, 8:59.00

current mo3: 9:15.04 (σ = 18.32)



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

K4

5x5 Single, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25

6x6 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8 Single, MO3

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> 8x8 MO3! No single though.
> 
> 9:35.01, 9:11.12, 8:59.00
> 
> ...



Why do some of your PB links go to Unnoticed' posts?


----------



## emolover (Sep 14, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Why do some of your PB links go to Unnoticed' posts?



Because Unnoticed was me when I wasn't being honest.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> Because Unnoticed was me when I wasn't being honest.



I suspected something like that.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

Julian said:


> 4x4, Yau with OBLBL L4C



what does this even mean



EDIT:

K4, 54.16 avg50, could easily roll to something better but too lazy


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 14, 2012)

Did a 342-solve average "yesterday"/ the other day:

Best mean of 100: 11.37 (PB!)
Best average of 12: 10.47 (not PB, but I think it's the close I've come to it!)
Best average of 5: 9.32 (Positive this is my PB!)

_Now if only this GuHong was perfectly tensioned... _


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

Yay sub 5 avg 50 2x2

avg5: 4.35 (σ = 0.26)
avg12: 4.83 (σ = 0.93)
avg50: 4.99 (σ = 0.71)


4.50, 4.91, 4.70, 5.65, 3.81, 3.16, 5.84, 4.83, 6.38, 4.37, 7.24, 3.32, 5.12, 5.70, 5.48, 4.18, 2.98, 5.01, 5.99, 6.12, 4.37, 4.09, 5.42, 4.40, 7.14, 5.55, 5.08, 5.19, 5.93, 4.38, 5.01, 6.00, 4.26, 4.65, 5.98, 4.15, 3.82, 6.34, 6.91, 4.56, 4.81, 5.42, 4.40, 3.89, 5.25, 5.54, 4.56, 4.89, 4.37, 4.84


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 14, 2012)

Megaminx:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:13.53
worst time: 1:31.66

current avg5: 1:22.09 (σ = 1.39)
best avg5: 1:21.39 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 1:24.20 (σ = 4.64)
best avg12: 1:24.20 (σ = 4.64)

session avg: 1:24.20 (σ = 4.64)
session mean: 1:23.94

1:13.53, 1:20.83, 1:30.36, 1:27.97, 1:31.66, 1:28.28, 1:20.98, 1:20.50, 1:17.14, 1:22.70, 1:23.08, 1:30.20


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 14, 2012)

New PBs:
Megaminx first sub1:40 ao12: 1:39.66
3x3 first sub20 ao12: 19.99


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 14, 2012)

12.64 3x3 OH ao5.

1. 12.91 U2 B D' R U' L' F L' U2 B' R2 U F2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 
2. (21.64) U B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R' F' U B2 F' R2 U' F2 R D' 
3. 14.29 B2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 R D2 R2 D L F' U' F2 L B R2 F' D2 
4. 10.71 F' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 F' L U2 B' R U' F' U R D' U2 
5. (10.62) F2 D2 L U' F L2 U' B L D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2012)

(10.432) 9.479 10.200 (8.601) 10.256 = 9.978

3x3sim. 8.601 was forced pll skip, pb avg5 is 9.68


----------



## Julian (Sep 14, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> what does this even mean


Standard Yau, but after the 3 cross dedges, I solve the L4C OBLBL-style (but without the wings between the centers, of course).


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 15, 2012)

K4

52.25, 51.68, 52.79, *(44.58), 50.27, (53.92), 47.09, 46.30*, 46.83, 50.05, 50.47, 47.59 = 49.53 avg12 with *47.89 avg5*  

part of 50.76 avg25



Julian said:


> Standard Yau, but after the 3 cross dedges, I solve the L4C OBLBL-style (but without the wings between the centers, of course).



Ah. That's (roughly) how I always solve L4C, for both Yau and K4. And other random variations of stuff..


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 15, 2012)

9.26, 9.26, (8.24), 9.18, 9.58, 11.29, (11.74), 9.42, 10.12, 10.30, 10.00, 9.15 = 9.76 avg12. I believe this is the first sub 10 ZZ avg12.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 15, 2012)

kittens are fast.


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 15, 2012)

Sweet mother of god, I just solved my 4x4 for the first time. 
Really not as hard as I expected lol


----------



## Czaroman93 (Sep 15, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-10x10x10/watch?u=4686 lol, could be sub 7:30, if not parity :d I can solve it even in 7:25 i think ^^ Still a nice result


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 15, 2012)

First qcube 7x7 solve 

13:24.154 
1149 moves at 1.43 moves/sec


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW what a lovely day. Time to do 100 5x5 solves 


5x5x5 cube
15/09/2012 9:46:05 AM - 11:08:33 PM

Mean: 1:41.80
Average: 1:41.73
Best time: 1:24.28
Median: 1:41.67
Worst time: 2:06.72
Standard deviation: 8.51

Best average of 5: 1:31.69
53-57 - 1:29.05 1:33.19 1:32.83 (1:34.61) (1:24.28)

Best average of 12: 1:33.62
50-61 - 1:32.68 1:39.33 1:36.18 1:29.05 1:33.19 1:32.83 1:34.61 (1:24.28) 1:31.02 (1:50.66) 1:35.88 1:31.47



Spoiler



1. 1:42.86 Rw2 Dw2 R' Uw L' R' U2 Dw' Bw2 L2 R' Bw2 B Dw D Bw' Dw F' Fw2 Bw Lw' Fw Bw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw Dw F2 Bw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw B' U' B' Lw' Dw2 F Fw' Uw' L U2 Dw' R2 Fw U2 Dw' F' Fw' Bw2 U Bw Uw2 F'
2. 1:43.52 F2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' Uw2 Lw' U' Rw' F2 Bw2 Dw' F2 L Rw' B' R2 D2 R' B' Lw2 U' Uw Dw F' D' Lw2 Rw' U Bw Rw2 Fw R' U' Uw Dw2 D Lw Rw F' R' B2 U' Fw' Rw Fw' Bw D2 Rw' U Uw2 Bw2 L Lw' D Rw Bw' B Lw Uw
3. 1:32.80 B R2 Dw2 B' Uw' F' Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw B2 Dw2 Rw2 B L Fw2 B' Lw2 Uw' D F2 Fw Bw B2 U' Dw2 F Bw L' D' Lw2 U' F Rw2 F' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 F Rw2 U' D Lw' R2 F' B' D F2 B2 L R2 F' Fw' B2 Uw Dw2 R' Uw2 Rw
4. 1:48.03 L2 Lw2 D Lw' Rw' Fw' B L2 F L R2 B L' Lw2 B2 Dw' Fw Rw' F' R Bw Rw B' Lw' Fw B Uw' L2 U2 Dw' F2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw' D Fw' B' Lw2 F2 Uw' L2 F' Rw' Bw2 U2 Uw' D B Uw2 L2 R' U2 L' Rw B Lw' Rw2 R' Uw Bw
5. 1:41.63 F Fw2 Bw' B' D2 Rw' Uw L Lw R' B Lw2 F2 Lw2 Rw R2 Uw' B L F2 Bw B2 R Fw Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw Rw' Uw2 Rw' F' Bw2 U' R2 U Lw Fw Bw Dw D' Rw' U B' Dw' F B2 Uw' Dw2 F' B' Rw2 Fw U2 R2 Fw' R' U' Uw' Dw'
6. 1:36.22 Rw Dw2 F Dw F' L2 Lw2 R2 Uw' Dw2 Lw' Rw F2 R F' Fw U2 Bw' Rw' B U F2 Lw Fw' Rw' Dw2 F Dw Fw2 B' Rw2 R2 Fw' Bw' D L' Dw' Rw U2 Uw' L' Bw2 Dw R Dw2 Lw Bw U2 L Dw R2 Fw2 B Lw R B Uw2 F' Bw2 Lw2
7. 1:27.50 Lw2 B' Lw' U2 F2 L2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' D F2 D F' Fw Lw' Bw2 Lw2 D B' U' F Uw' R2 F2 Dw2 D L' Uw D Rw U' Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 L Dw' D2 Bw B Rw' F2 Fw Bw U' Uw' Dw' L2 D' R2 U2 L D Fw' Rw' R Fw' Bw2 Rw2 U2
8. 1:38.71 Uw F Fw' B2 R Bw2 U Uw' Fw' Bw R' Fw2 L2 R2 F2 Lw' Fw2 D' F' Uw Fw L' R Dw2 Fw D' Fw Bw' L Rw' B2 Lw U' L2 D' Rw2 U' F' Fw Uw' B' Rw F' Dw' Fw2 Bw B' R2 B2 D' Rw D' F2 Bw' Lw' Fw' R Fw' Bw Uw2
9. 1:43.55 Fw Rw U D2 F2 L2 F R U' Uw2 L' Fw' U2 Uw Lw2 Rw2 R' D L' B' Rw B' Dw D' L' Lw' Rw2 Uw Bw2 D2 B2 R' Bw2 U B2 Uw2 B' D2 Fw Rw' Dw D' Fw Rw D' B D L' Dw' Fw B Rw2 D' L' Rw2 Dw' Bw2 R' F2 U2
10. 1:32.52 B2 Rw Uw Rw Dw2 Lw R' Uw Rw' B Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw Dw2 L D' B Dw' D' L Bw U' D L B2 Rw' F' Fw2 Bw Uw Lw' B' Dw Fw Dw' Fw' L' R Uw' F2 U Bw Dw2 Rw' R2 D L2 Rw R Dw Fw' Bw2 B R2 Fw2 U D2 R2 Dw2
11. 1:56.05 U' D F Uw Fw2 L Rw Uw F' Fw2 B2 Dw D2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw U' Uw Fw Uw' Fw U' Bw' R' D2 F2 U' F2 Fw' Bw' Lw R' Dw' F2 B R' Bw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 D L2 Rw D' L Fw2 Dw D2 Lw D2 Rw' Bw2 L Lw2 Uw Lw' Rw R' Bw2
12. 1:43.65 Rw Uw' B Uw B' L' U L U2 Rw2 Fw' Bw U D2 Fw2 Uw' D Lw Uw' B U Uw' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' R' Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 R2 F' U2 Lw2 R' D' L2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw L2 Lw2 Uw' B' Lw R' Uw2 Bw Lw2 U' Uw Bw2 U D2 Fw Lw2 Rw' Bw
13. 1:55.50 F' Fw2 Bw B2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' Fw R' Fw Uw D2 Rw Fw Dw' D' Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 B Dw2 L Rw D2 R B' U2 Bw2 D L2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Bw B' R' Dw' Fw Bw2 R2 B' U Uw' D Rw2 Fw2 L' Dw2 D' B Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw D L2 Rw' F'
14. 1:35.43 L Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw Uw' Rw' Bw' U R2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' D Lw Fw Lw' Bw Rw2 Bw B' D Lw2 Dw' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 B L' D2 Lw2 F2 Rw' F' D2 F L2 Bw2 Lw' Fw Lw R Uw Fw' Bw2 L R Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw' B' U2 F' Bw U Uw D'
15. 1:50.52 R' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' F Bw' U Dw2 D Bw Lw2 Dw2 L' Lw' F' U' Rw' B' Lw Bw2 D B' Rw2 R' U Dw Lw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' Bw2 Dw2 B2 L R' Fw2 Bw' B2 L2 Lw Rw D2 F Fw R' Bw B' Dw D R2 F2 Rw2 R F Lw Rw' R F B
16. 2:06.72 Rw Uw' Fw R2 Uw' F2 Rw Fw2 B2 R' U2 Uw2 Dw Fw Rw' D' F2 L Rw Dw Rw' R2 D2 F2 U Lw2 Rw' F L2 R U L2 Lw2 Bw' B U' F2 Dw F2 B L R' U2 L' Lw' R' Bw' U' Dw F Dw F' B2 Lw' U' Bw Dw F Fw' L'
17. 1:52.50 Bw R' Uw Lw' Rw B' Dw L' D2 Rw' Bw Rw Uw' Rw' Fw U2 F2 U Uw L' U' Uw' Lw2 D L' Bw2 D' Lw' Rw R' D2 B2 Lw' R2 B Uw2 Fw2 Bw' U' Uw' D2 Lw Bw' B' D' R2 B2 D2 Lw' U2 Uw2 Lw Fw Bw' U' Uw' Dw' D B' D'
18. 1:39.15 Rw2 Bw Rw U Bw2 L B U2 F2 Fw2 Bw2 B' D' F2 B2 Lw Dw2 Fw' Lw' R' F' R2 F Rw' B' Lw' Rw Dw2 Bw2 Uw F D' R' Dw2 Lw2 Uw B U2 B2 U R Uw' R' F2 R2 Uw D B2 U D' R2 D' Lw' U' Bw' Dw Lw' Uw' Dw' L2
19. 1:31.27 R' Bw' Lw2 Rw' Fw' U' B' Rw' Bw' Lw' R Uw Rw R U' D2 F Rw' Bw Uw' Dw' R' Fw Bw2 Uw Lw B Uw2 Bw Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 F Uw2 D Lw' Uw' L Rw2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw' B U Lw Fw U2 Dw' D L' Lw R' Bw' D L'
20. 1:37.69 Bw Dw D' R' D R' U2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 Dw' Rw D' Bw U' Uw2 B R F2 Bw Dw D Fw' Lw' B Uw B' L2 D' L2 R2 B Lw' Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw' R B2 L' Dw' L' D Rw' F R' Bw' Dw2 F' Fw2 Bw2 Uw' D2 R Bw Dw' B U' D2 B'
21. 1:49.90 B2 L' Rw R Dw Fw' U D L2 Uw B2 R2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw U2 L2 Lw Rw' Dw2 D2 Rw F2 U2 Dw Rw2 Dw L Fw2 D2 Bw R Bw' Dw' F' U Dw R B U D2 R2 Uw D Fw Uw2 R2 Fw U' F Dw' F' Uw' Dw' D L2 R' Dw Lw
22. 1:38.05 U Uw' D2 R2 Dw' Bw U B L R2 U' Uw Lw' U Uw' Dw' Fw2 Rw' F' Bw' Dw R' Bw' R Fw' Bw Dw2 R Bw B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Bw' Lw' Uw2 L Bw2 Uw' Bw Dw' F2 Bw' Dw2 L R F Fw' Uw' Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R Uw Rw U' Dw D2 F
23. 1:49.22 Fw Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw Uw2 Fw L' Fw2 Uw L2 U Dw Bw' Dw' L' Lw2 F Uw2 F' Fw' Bw L Dw2 L' B2 Dw' Lw Uw' Bw Dw2 L2 Rw' D2 Rw2 R' Bw' U' Dw D2 L U Bw D Fw2 U2 Uw' Rw2 Dw R2 F' Lw2 Rw2 F2 U Bw2 Uw Dw
24. 1:42.41 B Lw2 F2 Fw Bw2 L2 Rw F Uw' D Rw2 D2 R' Dw2 F Fw' L2 D' Lw Fw2 Dw2 B D' Fw D' Fw' U Uw L' Fw' Bw R F' B2 Lw' Dw2 F' Fw Bw' Lw2 R F2 Lw' R2 Dw' F' Rw D2 L2 R Fw' Uw' Bw R D Rw2 F' L2 D' Fw2
25. 1:43.03 Rw' Fw2 R2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' Fw2 R Dw2 L2 U2 Dw Lw2 Uw D' F' B2 U2 Dw2 F' Bw' B2 R2 U2 B Lw' Rw Uw2 Lw Fw' Uw' Bw2 R U' L Rw2 R F U' Uw' Dw2 D R2 Uw' L2 U Lw' Bw2 U2 Dw2 F' Uw2 Dw' Lw R2 Dw' Rw' R2 Uw' R'
26. 1:42.68 Fw2 B' Uw' Lw2 U L B Lw2 F Lw' F' L2 F' Uw' D2 Bw Uw' D F2 Bw2 D Rw2 R2 Fw2 U' F' Bw' B2 D R2 F Uw2 B Lw Dw Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 L Rw Uw' F2 L2 Uw B Lw Uw' L2 R' F2 Bw2 B L' Lw2 Rw2 R' D2 Fw2 Bw Dw2
27. 1:41.61 B2 Lw2 U2 Fw U' Lw' Rw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 L Fw Lw' U2 F' Fw Bw2 L' Uw' R' D2 L U' B U' Dw Lw' Dw' Lw' Rw B' U Fw' L2 B' Rw U2 Uw2 D L2 Rw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 F B' L U' D' Rw' Bw2 L' D L Fw Dw Lw2 D' Lw' Uw'
28. 1:59.41 F' Fw' U2 Uw' D' L' Lw' Rw2 U' D L2 D Lw Rw R2 D2 L Rw' R' U D B2 L' Dw2 Rw' U Dw2 Lw Rw' R F2 Bw Dw' B Lw' Dw2 B' Dw Fw' Dw' Lw2 D R' B' U Rw F U2 Uw' Dw2 D' Bw B Rw R' F L' Rw' R' Fw2
29. 1:56.88 L' Rw B' Dw Lw' U' F Fw' Bw2 Lw' Uw D Fw2 Bw L' Bw Dw L' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw Lw2 B2 Lw2 Bw L2 F2 Uw' Dw2 B L Dw2 R F U2 Uw D' F' Fw2 Dw' R' U Fw2 U Fw2 Lw D2 Lw' Bw' Lw' D F' Bw U Uw L2 Lw2 D'
30. 1:31.36 Rw F2 Uw' Lw2 F D2 Lw2 Fw' U Lw B2 Lw R Fw2 L2 B Dw Lw B Dw Rw U Dw2 Bw' B2 Dw' L2 U2 Dw' F Bw2 L D2 Rw' Uw2 Lw D2 Lw2 F' B' U D' F B' Rw2 B' Uw' F2 Fw Bw' U Dw2 Rw' Uw' Dw Rw F' Uw L' Rw2
31. 1:42.77 Uw2 D2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 R2 Uw B2 L2 U2 Uw Bw Lw Fw' Bw D Bw Rw' D2 B L' Rw2 R2 U' Dw2 F Fw2 Bw R' F U2 L2 Dw2 D' Bw U2 Dw2 D Lw2 D2 Rw Dw' F2 Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw' Bw2 L2 Lw F Dw2 Lw' Fw' U Uw2 Dw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2
32. 1:32.34 B2 Rw Bw' Lw B2 D2 Lw Uw2 R Fw2 L2 U' L U Bw Uw' F' Bw2 D2 L F Bw2 D F2 R' U2 Uw2 R2 F Dw2 D' L2 R' Fw Rw R' Fw2 D' R2 F' Rw' Uw Bw' L2 B2 Lw' U2 Uw' Dw' R2 Uw Dw' Bw' B2 L U' Dw' D Bw2 Lw2
33. 1:43.30 Bw Rw' U2 F' U' L Bw2 Lw Bw B' Uw2 F Fw R' Fw Rw' Fw2 B2 L' Dw2 F Bw2 Dw Rw' R Uw' Rw2 B Lw Bw' L' Lw' Uw' F' Uw R' Dw2 D' Bw2 U' D Bw Dw2 B' U2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw D2 B Uw' Dw R F' Lw' B' D2 F2 Rw2 D2
34. 1:51.56 L' Lw2 Dw' B' L F Fw D Lw2 Bw' Rw Uw B D2 F B2 Lw' Fw' Dw2 L2 U L' B2 U' Lw' Dw2 L R2 B2 Dw' B Uw Lw' D' Fw Uw' Dw2 Lw2 R' D2 Bw2 L2 R B2 Rw2 D L' Lw Rw R Fw R' Fw' B' D Lw' Fw2 L2 Lw R2
35. 1:36.03 Bw' Rw' R2 U2 Lw2 R' Dw Fw L Uw' Dw2 L2 U F Fw2 Lw Uw' D' Rw' Fw' B Dw2 Lw' Uw' F Fw Bw U' Dw2 Bw B U' L D Bw2 B' U Bw2 U2 Dw F' Fw2 Bw' Uw Dw' D F2 Fw' R2 D Lw D' R Dw2 D' Bw2 B Rw' Bw' U2
36. 1:31.66 Bw2 Lw2 R' B' Dw L B2 U2 L Lw2 Dw' B2 Dw2 L Lw R' Fw' R F Fw2 B Dw2 Fw' U' Dw2 Bw' U' Lw' R' Dw' Bw2 L2 Uw' Rw' Uw Lw2 R F' Fw2 B L' F' Bw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' Rw' U2 D2 Bw B' Lw2 Fw U' Uw' Dw2 D Bw2 R2 U'
37. 1:33.72 Lw Rw' Bw' B2 L2 Bw2 L2 Fw2 D' Fw2 U R Bw' B' Rw D' Bw' Uw' Fw' Bw B2 Rw2 U' Dw2 Fw' B' U Uw' Dw2 Rw B2 U' Bw B2 Lw' Rw' U L2 R2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Uw' Fw U2 Lw2 R2 Fw Lw U' D Fw2 L2 R2 F B Rw R2 D2 Rw2
38. 1:32.78 L U2 Uw2 Dw D Lw R' Fw2 U' Uw' Dw' D2 L2 U' Dw Lw R' U2 R2 Fw2 D' L2 Bw' L' U2 L2 U' Bw' B' L2 R Uw' Bw U2 Uw2 Dw' D2 R2 Uw2 F' U' Uw2 Fw' L' Uw' L Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 Dw' L' F2 B' U' Dw' Lw Rw Dw2 Lw
39. 1:39.36 Fw U' B' R Dw2 Fw2 L R' U' R F2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw Dw2 Fw2 U' L' D' B2 L' Lw2 R' Uw Rw F2 Fw' D B' Lw2 U2 Uw' F Dw' F' L' F2 Fw2 R2 Fw R' Uw Dw' D Fw Lw Rw2 Bw' B Lw R2 F' L Fw U2 B' R D' L2
40. 1:43.86 Rw' Uw2 Dw' L Bw2 Uw2 Rw' U Lw2 Rw' R' Uw Rw R F L2 Lw2 U2 B Lw F Uw2 R2 U2 Dw2 F' B' R' F B Lw2 Rw F' Lw' F2 Fw2 B D2 F Bw Rw2 Fw2 Bw' R Bw Lw Fw2 Rw F' Bw R2 Dw' F2 Fw2 B' Uw2 R' Dw F' Bw'
41. 1:47.11 U2 R2 F2 Dw L2 Fw' Uw2 Dw D2 Fw D' Bw2 D L' Lw' Uw2 D' L F Bw' B Uw2 D' Lw2 Uw2 B Lw Bw' R F Bw Uw Rw Bw Rw2 Fw' U' Bw' Uw' Bw D B2 D' R2 F2 R B U' Uw' Dw' Rw' R B' Lw' B D' Fw2 Bw' Rw' Bw'
42. 1:55.38 Bw U' B2 D2 L' Rw Dw' Bw2 U D L Uw D' Lw2 Bw2 R' Dw R' U Dw Fw2 D Bw' Uw' D B' R Bw R2 Dw F' Fw' U Uw2 Lw' B2 D B2 U2 Dw Fw B' L U D' Rw U' Dw2 D' B U Uw Lw' Rw2 B Rw2 U' Bw Lw2 Dw
43. 1:47.55 B' Uw' D Rw2 F' Lw2 Rw F' D' Bw2 B' D2 Rw' R Dw' Lw B L Lw' U' Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw L2 Bw2 Uw B' Dw2 Fw' Uw Fw Uw' L2 Bw2 D' Rw' F D' F2 D L' Rw R2 Fw' Rw' U F2 B2 Rw' Dw' B2 U' Dw F' B' U F L' Dw'
44. 1:36.40 Rw2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 Dw' B2 L2 Fw Dw' F Rw D2 Rw R' F L B D B U F2 U2 Dw' Rw2 F' L Lw Rw' R F2 Fw2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Uw2 Lw2 F Fw B2 U D' F2 B Uw2 B' Rw2 B L' D2 L' F' Lw2 Rw D2 Fw Rw2 F' U' Lw Rw
45. 1:36.44 Lw2 B2 L2 R U L2 Lw F' L2 Dw' F2 Fw' Bw2 L2 F2 Lw' U2 Uw' Dw2 D Rw' R2 Fw' Bw2 B' Rw Dw D Rw' R Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw' Fw R' Uw F' R' Dw D' R F' Bw2 U' Lw2 Fw Bw' D L R' Dw L2 R' F Fw B' Uw2 Dw'
46. 1:33.84 Dw2 Fw2 U F' Fw' Rw' Fw' Bw D2 B2 Rw D' R2 F D2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Dw R2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F B L' B2 Lw Uw R' U Dw R' B L2 Rw' U2 L2 Bw B' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Dw D2 L F2 Bw Dw' F' Fw2 Rw F R' Fw2 R'
47. 1:39.43 Dw Fw Uw2 L2 Lw U' F Uw Lw' R' B' Rw' D' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 U Dw F2 L2 Dw2 Bw' U2 Dw2 L2 Uw' Dw' Rw D2 R' U Uw2 Dw' D F' L2 R2 B2 U' Fw' B' Lw' R2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw Dw' Rw B Uw2 Dw F2 Lw' U2 Fw2
48. 1:33.06 D2 L2 R B2 L2 Bw2 D F U Uw2 Dw D' L2 Uw' F L R' B' Uw' F Uw' R' U2 Rw Dw' B' Uw2 F B2 U2 D' Bw' Lw' B2 R2 Uw L Uw' Fw' L' Rw Bw2 L2 Fw' U Uw F2 Fw' Uw' D2 R F R Dw Rw Bw' L D Fw' B
49. 1:41.71 D2 Fw2 Bw L U2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 U Bw2 L2 Lw2 D' Rw R U F' Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 D R2 B Rw Bw B' Uw Rw' F Fw' D2 Lw Rw' R Bw2 Lw Uw2 D F2 Fw Bw2 U' Uw2 B Dw' D' F' Dw2 L Rw2 Bw2 U' F B L2 R Uw' L Bw' D
50. 1:32.68 R' Fw' Rw' Uw' Dw D2 L' F' R Dw' Lw2 Bw R2 Fw' B' Lw Rw B Lw Dw2 Bw' Rw2 R Dw Lw2 U2 Lw R' B2 U Dw Fw L D' F2 Uw2 Fw L' D2 Rw' Dw F' Fw' Dw2 D2 Fw2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 Lw Rw Fw R Dw2 L2 U2 F U2 Dw2 D2
51. 1:39.33 Dw2 B' Rw U' Uw' Rw U' Uw2 Lw' U' Dw' B L' Rw' Uw' Rw Uw Bw' Lw Fw2 D R2 F' Lw2 R F Dw D2 Fw' Uw' F R2 Uw2 L' R2 Fw' Lw2 Fw L' Rw' B2 Rw Dw' D' Rw' U' L2 U2 B' D' Lw' Dw Rw Uw2 Dw L2 Rw Uw Bw' Lw2
52. 1:36.18 F' Fw' Bw2 B U' Uw B U' R' Fw2 U' Rw' F' L R2 Dw Rw R' Dw Fw2 D' F Fw Dw Bw U2 Bw' L2 U2 Dw D Lw Uw2 F2 Fw D L2 R' U D R U2 Rw' Dw Fw' U' Uw' Bw' B U2 Uw Dw2 D' F U2 B' U' Uw R' B
53. 1:29.05 L F B Uw2 B U2 Uw D F Bw2 R2 U' Uw Lw' Bw Rw' Bw' L2 Rw D2 L' U' Dw' B U D' F Rw2 R2 Fw' Bw' Uw' Fw' Rw R' F' B' U' D' L Fw U' F2 Fw2 Bw' B U' B L2 F' R U' Lw' Uw Rw B U2 Uw' F2 D2
54. 1:33.19 D Rw2 R' F2 Lw' F Uw' Lw2 D Fw2 U Fw' Dw2 D' Bw R F' Lw Rw Fw2 R U D2 R' Fw2 B' L Rw R F Rw2 R2 F2 Bw' L' R Dw Fw U Dw' Lw2 Bw2 B Uw' Lw' F2 Dw2 Lw2 R' Bw' B U2 Bw2 L' Lw' B' Uw' L' F2 D
55. 1:32.83 Uw R2 Fw L R2 B' Uw2 F2 Fw2 B2 U F' L' R2 Uw' Bw2 D' F Rw' Uw2 Dw Fw2 L Rw2 B D F' Fw Bw' B Lw Dw L2 Dw D' Bw2 U Uw L2 U2 Uw Dw D2 B2 Dw F R2 Bw Dw2 D' F2 Fw D2 Fw' Dw' F2 B L2 Fw' Dw2
56. 1:34.61 Fw2 Bw2 U' Rw' R2 Dw Fw2 B Uw' Dw2 Fw R' Bw2 Dw Lw2 U2 Dw' Bw' Uw' Fw L2 R' F2 L Lw' R2 D R Fw Lw F2 Bw' B' Rw2 Dw D2 Fw2 Uw' Dw' D2 Fw2 Bw' U' L Fw' Rw' Bw U' Rw' F U Uw2 Dw2 L Lw2 Bw' Lw' D Rw2 F'
57. 1:24.28 Bw Uw2 D' B Dw' F U Dw' R2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 B U' B2 L2 B2 U Lw2 B' U' Dw2 D2 L' F Bw' U2 Uw Rw' F' Bw2 R' F' Fw' B Uw L' Lw2 U Uw2 L2 Bw2 U' Lw2 R' F' Lw' Uw2 D2 L' Rw2 U2 Dw2 L' Uw Dw' F' Lw Bw2 L2
58. 1:31.02 L' Fw' Lw Rw2 D L' F2 Fw B' Lw Uw B Uw' R2 D B U2 Lw2 F Bw2 Lw' Rw' Bw Uw2 B L2 Lw' U2 F' Fw2 D Fw B' U2 Fw R' Fw' Rw' Uw F Uw D2 Rw' U' L Bw' D2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw Rw D' L2 Lw' R U2 Uw R2 Fw2 L
59. 1:50.66 U2 Uw B U2 Rw' R' Dw2 R' U2 Dw' Bw2 D Fw' U Uw' L' F2 L' Uw2 Fw L' Rw F Rw' F Fw Uw' R B2 Lw' Dw2 B Lw' Bw2 R2 Uw' Rw Uw Dw L2 Fw' B' U' Dw Lw Dw' Lw2 U2 Uw D Fw2 Bw U2 F2 D' Rw Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw
60. 1:35.88 Rw R2 F U' R Uw Dw' D Rw' U B L2 Fw B' Lw2 R Dw D' B2 L U F2 Lw' Rw R Bw B2 Rw U2 Lw U Dw2 D' Fw2 Bw R' Uw2 B' Rw2 U Bw' Uw' F' D F B U2 Uw R U L2 F' D2 B2 Uw2 Fw' Lw' Fw2 L' Lw'
61. 1:31.47 Dw Lw' F Rw2 B R' U2 R2 Fw L2 Bw' B Dw' D' Lw2 U2 Bw' B2 R2 U2 Uw' D B L' D F2 Lw F' B U2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 U2 Dw D2 Rw' U' Fw' U2 L F' Fw' Uw D R Uw Dw2 Fw2 B2 U' Lw2 F' R2 U' Fw D' Lw' U Uw2
62. 2:01.21 L D L' R Dw2 D B' L' Rw' R2 D2 Rw' R B D' F Uw' D2 Rw Uw' D F' Fw Lw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw D2 Lw' Bw' L' B Dw Rw2 Fw' B Rw' Fw U' Fw' Lw' Rw' Dw F' Bw2 R' D L' R Dw' B' Uw2 B2 U' Dw' D' F2 Fw' B
63. 1:41.46 U F' Fw' R' Dw Lw R2 Dw2 Rw F2 D L2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 R2 Dw D' R D' Lw2 R' D2 Rw D F Uw D' F B L Dw' L Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw2 U R' Uw F Rw Dw F' Lw2 F Fw' Uw L2 R' F D2 F2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 Dw Fw Lw
64. 1:34.94 Lw' U2 Bw2 U' Bw' R F R2 Fw Rw F Uw2 B L B Uw Dw2 Bw Rw Dw2 Lw F Bw Rw2 Fw2 Rw Bw' R2 Fw D F2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw L' Lw' Rw2 R' F' B' L' R2 Fw Bw U' R2 D2 B U D' Fw' B2 Rw U2 D Lw' Rw Fw Rw Fw2
65. 1:31.36 Bw' U' Fw2 L' Lw Rw F2 Fw2 L2 Fw Lw Uw' L' Rw' Bw' U2 Uw2 Lw' F Dw D L' Bw B' U2 Uw' D' Lw2 U2 D2 F Fw Uw F' Bw Dw' Rw2 R' Fw' L2 B2 L Fw' R' U F2 Bw' B' Dw' R Dw D2 Bw' Lw' U' D L2 R' Dw2 Lw'
66. 1:42.88 F B' Dw2 Lw Rw U2 Uw Rw' Fw' Bw2 B' Lw R2 B' Uw' Lw' U' L' Rw' U D2 Bw D' B Lw2 Fw' Dw2 D Lw2 Bw Lw2 U L' D B2 Uw' D' B R Uw' F2 L2 Lw D' Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Bw' L2 Uw' Fw2 L' Uw2 L Lw2 F' L R2
67. 1:33.13 L Lw2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 B D2 F' R D Lw' R2 Dw' Fw2 B2 R B' Uw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw F Lw Rw Dw' F' L Lw2 R' Bw L' Bw L' B2 Uw2 D2 L' U' F Bw2 R B Uw2 B D Rw Dw2 L2 U Uw2 Lw2 U' R Uw2 Rw2 Bw D' Bw' L Lw2
68. 2:01.63 Uw2 Bw Uw2 D2 L Rw U2 Dw' D Bw Rw2 R2 D L Lw B Lw' U2 R' Fw' Bw' B Dw2 L Lw' Dw' R2 B R' F Bw2 Dw D L2 Bw' U Rw' D2 Rw' B Dw' D' F Fw Bw' Uw2 L' Lw2 B Uw' L' Fw Lw' B' R Bw Rw2 Bw' B' Uw'
69. 1:30.18 F' Bw2 U2 B D' Fw2 B2 U' Bw R2 D B2 U' L2 Lw U2 F' U2 Fw2 U Uw B L Dw Lw2 D' Lw2 D Lw' B' R Uw2 R' D2 Bw' U2 B Uw Fw2 B2 R' Bw' D Bw Dw L D F' U2 L Bw' R Bw2 L' Bw R2 Bw2 Rw' R' Bw
70. 1:35.96 U' Uw' Dw' R2 Bw L' Lw2 F' Lw Uw2 Lw' Uw2 D' Bw' Dw Lw B Dw' L2 Rw B' R2 D Lw2 Dw D' B D B2 R2 Dw2 Rw U2 Bw' R Dw2 F' L2 R2 Uw2 Dw L Fw U B U B Uw' D B D L Lw' B Uw2 F Bw2 L2 Rw2 R'
71. 1:34.16 U2 Fw' Uw Lw' Uw' F' U' D' R2 F' B2 D2 F2 L R' Dw2 Rw' F' L' Lw2 Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 L D' Lw Rw' D F' Rw' R2 U Uw Lw U2 Uw' Dw' B2 Lw Fw D' R' Bw' D' B' D' Lw' B Lw2 Rw2 Bw' R' Uw' Dw2 R2 B' D' Lw2 Fw2
72. 1:35.08 U Uw2 Dw Fw Bw2 Uw' R Bw' Uw2 Dw2 B Dw' F2 Fw' Dw Bw R2 B2 Uw Dw' D Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' F' Fw' B D2 F2 R2 Uw' L' F2 Rw2 D L' Bw B2 Dw R' Uw L' Lw2 R D L2 Lw Rw U2 L' Lw Fw' U Bw' U' B L F' Uw
73. 1:45.09 Fw2 Bw2 U R' Fw Bw2 U' F' Dw2 L2 B2 Rw Uw Dw D Lw2 Bw Rw' Dw2 D' L Lw' Bw' Dw' Rw Fw Bw' B' Rw2 D' Lw' U D2 Fw' B2 Rw' Uw Dw' Lw R' U F L' F2 Fw Uw' Rw2 F2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 B Rw2 Fw2 Bw' B D F2 Uw' B'
74. 1:34.08 Lw Rw R' Uw2 D' Bw D R' Bw2 B2 U2 L2 Dw2 F Bw2 Lw2 F L Rw R F Uw Fw' B' U2 Uw' Fw2 Bw' D' B2 Rw2 R U Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D Fw' Rw2 Bw2 L Lw Fw' B L' Lw2 R Dw F' Dw D R' Dw Fw R' D Fw2 D' L' Dw2
75. 1:40.66 Lw2 Bw' D2 R2 B2 L' Lw F2 Fw2 R U' B2 Lw Bw R2 Dw2 B R' Bw B L2 Lw Uw F' Fw U2 B' L' Rw R' Dw Bw2 B' L2 Rw' F' Dw F' L2 D Fw2 B L Lw' Fw B' Dw' D2 Rw2 Dw L Dw' L2 Lw Rw' R2 Dw2 Bw Rw R'
76. 1:44.05 U2 D2 Fw' Dw F B' R2 B' Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw U2 Uw' Dw2 D2 Lw Fw2 Uw' Dw' D Lw U B' Dw L Lw2 U Uw2 B Uw F' Uw2 F D' Bw' Uw2 F Fw2 L Bw2 Rw2 Fw Bw L2 R2 Uw Bw L Dw' D' R F2 B2 Rw2 F2 U2 Uw2 D
77. 1:43.78 Rw' Uw Fw' Uw Lw' F' R2 U Dw Fw2 Bw Rw' R Uw Bw2 Dw D Fw2 R Dw2 F2 Lw' R2 U R Dw' L U2 Uw F L' Lw' R' F Bw2 Lw' Fw Uw B Rw' Uw Dw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 D' Lw Rw2 D2 Rw Uw Dw Fw Bw R' Fw U2 D Lw2 R'
78. 1:39.30 U' Dw2 L Dw Fw Uw2 L' U' Lw R' U2 L' Lw Bw2 B2 Lw Uw2 Dw' D R' Dw Lw2 R U D2 F Uw2 R D2 Rw2 B' Dw' Fw Bw B2 Uw' Rw2 U Uw2 Dw D Lw2 Dw' Bw U' F2 U' Fw2 Rw' Uw Dw F B Lw Rw2 D L2 F2 B D
79. 1:47.63 Uw Rw U2 Uw' F Uw2 L' Bw D2 L' Lw' R2 F L F' B' Uw2 Dw' D' L' Lw2 Rw2 B' R' Fw U D' Rw' R' F' Bw D' L2 R' D2 F' Rw' U' Dw D2 L Dw Lw' R Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 Bw U2 Uw' L Uw' B2 Rw F2 B L2 F' U
80. 2:00.05 L Dw2 Rw R2 U L Dw2 D2 L' Rw2 D' Bw' B' Dw2 Fw' Bw2 L2 U Uw' D' B Dw Bw D' B2 Uw' Dw' D' L' Dw' L F2 B' L2 U Lw D' Lw' Bw2 U' Uw F R Dw' L2 Fw B Lw' D2 F Fw' Bw2 Lw Dw' D B Lw Bw' L' U2
81. 1:55.15 U2 B' U' Uw2 Dw D2 Fw B2 U Bw' U2 D R2 U' Uw2 Bw2 B' Rw2 F2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 R Dw2 Bw2 D Fw B' D2 Bw Lw2 Dw Lw' Bw Lw' D R' B Lw2 R' U2 F D2 Lw Uw2 Dw D Rw B Lw2 R U2 Bw2 B' Lw Rw' U2 L2 Rw R2
82. 1:42.22 Lw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw L Bw2 Lw2 Uw F' Fw' L Rw Dw' Bw Lw U' Rw F2 Fw2 L' Dw2 D F' L2 Rw' Bw2 D' B' Dw Bw Uw Bw2 R2 Fw2 R' U Dw' F Fw2 Uw' Dw D2 Bw' Uw2 F R' F U2 Rw2 Bw2 R D Lw' D2 Lw' U' Dw D' F2 Bw
83. 1:43.56 Fw2 D2 Fw2 B Uw2 Bw B Lw U' Fw2 Bw B2 U' D' Rw' F Dw2 Lw' Rw R2 Fw Uw Rw' U2 D Rw' Dw' R' F2 Fw2 D F' B2 R F2 Lw' R2 U2 Dw2 R' B' L Fw2 B Lw2 Bw2 U Uw2 D' F2 D' Lw R2 Dw2 R2 D2 Bw B Rw Dw
84. 1:50.25 Rw2 Uw' F' Lw' U' L F Uw' Bw D' Lw2 Rw' U2 L' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' B D' Bw B2 L2 D2 L Rw2 F2 Bw2 B' Lw U2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw' Lw D L' R D' Rw' Fw2 Bw' B' L2 Rw' R2 Dw2 L2 Fw Dw2 L' Rw' Dw' Rw2 F2 U2 B2 L Dw2
85. 1:47.09 L B2 L Uw' Fw2 R' U Fw' L' F' Fw2 U' D' R2 Fw' B' L B2 Dw F' U2 L' U' Dw Lw2 R U' Dw Fw Uw Fw L R D' L' Rw U2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Uw Lw' Dw L2 Lw F2 Uw2 Rw Fw Dw2 D Rw2 R' B' Uw2 F Bw2 L2 B Uw
86. 1:48.08 F Rw' F' Dw Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' U' Bw2 Dw Fw B U' L U D2 L2 Lw Bw R2 Fw R' U2 Rw2 R2 F2 B' L' U B2 Lw' U2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 Lw Bw U2 R' Bw' B' Lw Rw2 U2 F L2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' D2 Lw2 U Rw2 R2 B' Uw
87. 1:46.18 U' Uw' L' D' R2 D2 F Dw R Fw Bw Uw2 D' F' Rw D' Rw2 Fw U R' Fw2 Bw B Dw F2 Fw2 D L2 R Uw R' U' R U2 D2 F2 U Fw B Dw F' R' Fw U2 B' Rw2 U' L Rw R2 F Fw B' Lw Dw2 Fw2 D2 F D2 Lw2
88. 1:46.40 U2 Dw' D' F' Fw2 U D' Fw Lw R Bw2 R Fw' L' U2 F2 U2 B' U' Uw' B' U' R2 F' Lw2 U' Dw Fw Uw D Rw Bw2 U Uw Fw' Bw2 L' F Fw' Uw2 B D F' U2 L' Dw' R2 U2 L F Lw2 Rw' R2 U' Fw' L' Lw2 R B' D'
89. 1:39.09 L2 Dw' Rw' Bw2 B2 Rw' U' Dw2 R2 F' B D Lw Rw2 Fw U' Dw' D2 Rw B L2 Fw2 L R D Bw' L2 Lw2 Dw Lw Dw R U' R F L' D2 Bw R2 Bw2 D B' Uw' R' U Dw2 B L' B' L R2 U2 Uw Rw2 B2 L Lw2 Rw2 F Fw'
90. 1:35.41 L2 B Uw Dw' B2 U2 Dw2 D2 Fw2 Lw' U Rw2 F' Bw L Dw' L' Lw' Fw' Dw' Fw' B Uw Dw2 F' Rw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 U' Fw R2 Bw L2 D2 B' D2 F2 Fw' L2 B Dw2 D2 F B2 Rw Bw' Dw' D' Lw2 F Fw2 Bw2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 F' Fw2
91. 1:51.93 Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 D B2 L' Rw Uw2 R' U2 Dw Bw' Lw2 Rw F' Rw' U Uw Dw D' Rw Uw2 B' Dw2 Rw' Uw F D' Fw Lw2 F2 Bw' Dw' L2 R' Bw Lw2 Rw R' Fw2 B2 Lw2 U2 Fw' Bw' B D' F' Fw2 Uw Dw2 Lw U Bw' Rw D Lw R Dw2 L
92. 1:43.06 L' R' F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' B' U2 B' Rw2 F2 L2 F Fw2 U L' Fw U' Uw' Dw' R2 F' L2 Rw2 R U L Bw U Uw2 F Uw Fw' B Dw2 F' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' R' Uw2 Lw Dw' L' B L R' Dw' Bw2 Lw F' Bw2 D2 L' Dw Lw' U
93. 1:35.66 Lw' Uw R' Dw R F' U' D' Lw' F Fw2 Bw2 L Rw' U2 Uw' B2 Dw' Bw' B Rw R2 Bw' U D Fw L' Uw B' U2 F2 Bw U Bw' Lw' D' R2 Fw Dw' L R' Uw' D' F' L2 R' B2 D' Rw' Uw B L D' Bw B' Lw2 Fw D2 Rw2 Fw2
94. 1:36.02 Dw2 Bw' Uw Fw2 Dw' D2 Lw Fw2 Lw2 Bw' B U' Bw' B2 Dw' R2 U Rw' F B2 L2 Bw' R' D F2 L' D L Bw' D R' F Fw2 Lw Rw Uw Dw' F' Dw' Bw' Uw' Rw Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 B U2 L' Fw2 Lw Uw Dw' L Lw2 R Uw' B R2 Fw' R
95. 1:42.13 Lw Bw2 Lw' U2 Lw2 Dw' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw Dw B' Uw Bw' B Uw' F U Rw F2 B2 L R U Uw2 Dw2 F' L2 R2 U2 Dw' Rw' R Uw Dw F Bw2 B2 Dw' Bw B2 U Fw' B R2 F Uw' L2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' U2 F2 Lw D B' Dw B
96. 1:45.71 Fw' D F Fw2 Dw2 D' R Bw2 U L2 Rw D' Fw2 Bw Rw' Fw2 L2 F2 L' Lw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Fw2 Lw2 U L' R Dw2 D R2 F' Lw' Uw D2 L Bw2 R Uw2 Dw D2 F' U F Dw D' Lw Uw' Rw Uw' Lw2 Bw U2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 L2 R2
97. 1:51.34 U2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw Dw' Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw Lw' D' R2 B' Rw' R B D Bw' R' Dw' D2 F2 B' Rw R' U Lw2 F' Uw Dw2 Rw Fw2 B2 Lw R' Uw' Fw2 L R2 Fw Bw' L' Bw2 B2 R Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L F Dw2 R' U' Fw' L' Bw Rw'
98. 1:45.69 Rw2 R D B U' Uw2 Dw2 F' Fw2 Rw' Bw Rw' R' B Rw Uw2 Fw Rw' Bw2 L2 Rw2 Bw' U' Lw' Rw' Fw' Bw' D2 L Fw' Lw' Rw R2 F Fw Bw2 B' R' Fw D' Lw D Fw2 Rw' F' Lw R' D' F U R2 D2 R' Bw' U Bw' Rw R' F Rw2
99. 1:50.21 Fw B2 L2 Bw' Dw Bw' U' Lw' R2 Dw R U Fw2 Bw B Lw2 F' Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 Fw L' F' Lw2 Rw B2 Uw' L U2 Uw2 Dw D2 F2 Rw2 Dw Bw' U2 D' F U2 Dw Fw Uw Rw2 R' Uw Fw' D2 R2 Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 U Fw Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw
100. 1:48.59 L2 Lw' R2 Uw2 D' B2 L2 Rw Dw Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw' Bw' Lw' D L2 Rw R' B2 R' U F' B' Dw2 Lw2 R' Uw' Rw R F Uw' Fw' U' Rw' Bw' R Bw2 B' Dw R2 F L' U' Lw' Fw2 Rw R D' Rw D' Lw D2 L' U F B2 Uw2 Rw



took tons of breaks though


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2012)

5x5 single 1:37.11 with a pop and forced pll skip. Second sub 1:40. LL was frurururururuf.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 15, 2012)

1. 53.55 u r U2 R2 r2 f' U2 D u r' F' D r' L2 U' F2 L u2 F B' L U2 D' L B' L2 B' R' D' B' u' r2 u2 F2 L' r F2 r' D2 r' 
Such an awesome 4x4 single  Getting closer to sub 5x5 wr


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 15, 2012)

39.55 4x4 yau ao12.
1. 39.54 B' U2 Rw2 L F' Rw B' F' L2 Rw' R' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw F2 D' U Fw2 U' Uw Rw' L Fw' U2 R' U F' L' D2 L' U D2 Uw' R' F Uw D' B' D 
2. 39.87 D2 U2 F B U F' D2 Rw' Uw2 B U' B U' L' Uw2 B2 L D Uw U R2 F' L U2 Fw' Uw' U2 B F2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw U' R' Fw' F2 R2 D2 F' 
3. 37.40 B' Fw F2 R' F L B2 U Fw Rw' Uw' F D2 Fw2 U' Rw L' Fw L2 Uw' D2 L D' L2 Fw2 Uw U Rw2 Fw R Fw U2 D L' F Uw2 R' D R' Rw' 
4. 42.17 B2 Rw L2 R2 Fw Rw2 D2 Rw2 R D U2 Rw' R L2 Uw' F L2 F' B Rw' R U' R' Fw D2 L' F' D2 Rw' U' B R' L' B2 D U' L' Fw' F' Uw 
5. 38.16 D Uw B2 D2 Rw R2 F2 D' U R2 F L' Uw2 B2 L Rw Uw' B2 L R' B' Uw' F L2 F' B R' L2 Rw' Uw Fw D U2 Fw2 D2 Rw' U Uw F' Fw 
6. 36.64 Fw' Uw' Fw' R Fw2 Rw U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B Fw F Rw F2 D F B2 L R2 Rw' U F2 Rw' F2 Rw U2 F B2 R Uw' U D' Rw2 B Fw F2 R' 
7. (55.17) R L' U' D' L2 Uw' Fw' L U R U2 Fw B F L' Fw' U' B L' Fw R Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U' F' Fw U' L' R Uw' U2 R2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' L F' U' 
8. 42.75 Uw B2 Uw L' R' D2 Rw F' Fw2 L' Fw L2 F L' Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 L2 U Rw' D2 B2 Rw' D R' B' L B2 D' Fw2 F D Uw U Rw' Uw' Fw' L Uw 
9. 40.92 B D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw' B' U D2 F2 U2 Fw' D2 B' Uw F2 D' R' B2 F2 R B2 F' D' U Rw2 U F2 B D Uw' Fw' Uw D' L2 Fw' Rw L2 R F' 
10. (35.96) F' Rw2 B' U D2 B' U2 D2 Uw' L B2 Rw' R2 Uw2 F Fw Uw D2 U' Fw' F' Uw2 Rw Fw2 U F' D2 L' Fw2 D' Uw2 U' F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B' L2 Rw' B 
11. 41.18 R2 F2 Fw2 Uw' U' L Uw F B' R Uw Rw' R2 B' R' D' Uw Rw B2 F2 Rw F2 Fw2 R D U' R D R' Rw2 L2 Uw' Rw L U' L2 Rw Fw B F 
12. 36.89 Rw U L R' B' R Rw' B2 F2 U F2 U' Rw' Uw U' F D2 Uw Fw L' U' B D' B' Rw' Fw2 L2 B R' Uw' F D Uw F' Rw F2 U B' U' F


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2012)

Czaroman93 said:


> http://hi-games.net/cube-10x10x10/watch?u=4686 lol, could be sub 7:30, if not parity :d I can solve it even in 7:25 i think ^^ Still a nice result


Mm, nice UWR


----------



## emolover (Sep 15, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Mm, nice UWR



Are you going to beat it?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2012)

If I could beat it so easily, my PB would already be faster than that  I'll try though.


----------



## Julian (Sep 15, 2012)

9.25 L2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 D' R' U' F D2 F R' B U' F2

y (U' D') R L F' D'
U R' U' R U y L U L'
U R U R2 U' R
y' R' U' R U' R' U
R2 U' R' U R U' R'
U R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

60 HTM (cancelled) = 6.49 TPS, maybe PB


----------



## Czaroman93 (Sep 15, 2012)

qqwref said:


> If I could beat it so easily, my PB would already be faster than that  I'll try though.


I will try to beat it too, don't worry


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 15, 2012)

K4, except for each F3L slot, solving all three pieces simultaneously. Cheers for sub-50 avg5

52.34, 48.72, (47.78), (1:04.85), 48.22 = 49.76


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 15, 2012)

1.71 AO5
1.77 AO12
1.88 AO25 (WAT)
2.01 AO50 (RAGE!!)
2.07 AO100

2x2

The AO25 is crazy to me. And the AO50 just makes me angry


----------



## emolover (Sep 15, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> K4, except for each F3L slot, solving all three pieces simultaneously. Cheers for sub-50 avg5
> 
> 52.34, 48.72, (47.78), (1:04.85), 48.22 = 49.76



So do you think it is better than solving the pairs in two steps?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not experienced enough to give a definitive answer to that, but I don't think purely using this approach is the best possibility. Don't even want to answer specifically whether it is better or worse than the standard CF3L approach.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 16, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.71 AO5
> 1.77 AO12
> 1.88 AO25 (WAT)
> 2.01 AO50 (RAGE!!)
> ...



Wow! How many Ao5s in there were sup WR?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Wow! How many Ao5s in there were sup WR?



I'm not sure how I'd check that haha. I was only watching the AO50 and AO100.

Here's the times though:

1.91, (1.52),1.91, 1.86, 1.80, 1.94, (1.56), 1.93,1.71, 1.71, 1.72, 1.80, 1.69, 2.15,2.19, 1.77, 1.90, (3.02), (3.22), (1.68), 1.83, 1.90, 2.00, 2.05, 2.00,2.06, 2.33, 1.94, 1.91, 2.34, 2.68,1.75, 2.06, 2.78, 2.52, (1.63), 2.15,2.63, 2.19, 1.90, 2.00, 2.50, 2.44,2.03, 2.05, 2.00, 1.71, 2.15, (1.41),1.88, 2.86, 1.90, 2.00, 1.90, 1.88,1.86, 2.71, 2.08, 1.96, 2.50, 1.97,2.34, 2.02, 2.05, 2.03, 2.36, 1.81,2.31, 2.03, (3.09), 2.30, 1.96, 1.90,2.00, 1.69, 2.69, 2.41, 2.00, 1.83,2.19, 2.06, 2.81, 1.72, 2.21, 1.81,1.94, 2.31, (3.13), 1.72, 2.34, 2.18,1.84, 2.13, 1.78, (3.38), 2.34, 2.33,1.91, 1.75, 2.06


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 16, 2012)

13 straight sub 2's . Insaneeee man.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 16, 2012)

first and likely last 4x4 average. i use oblbl

best avg5: 1:51.70
best avg12: 1:55.02
session avg: 2:00.50



Spoiler



2:08.82, 2:20.77, 1:56.06, 2:05.41, 1:46.69, 2:24.30, 1:33.45, 2:33.43, 2:13.58, 2:00.84, 2:04.21, 2:10.28, 2:02.10, 1:44.28, 1:59.10, 2:08.20, 1:50.96, 1:49.20, 1:56.81, 1:55.45, 2:16.73, 2:11.38, 1:46.00, 1:52.61, 1:56.49, 2:05.32, 1:43.95, 1:54.96, 2:07.69, 1:44.53, 1:56.84, 2:04.34, 1:51.22, 1:57.85, 1:56.00, 1:55.46, 2:08.81, 1:48.59, 1:55.80, 2:21.65



in the unlikely event that you were wondering why this will likely be my last 4x4 average, it's cuz i shattered my lanlan 4x4 on my last solve. nao i has none.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 16, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> first and likely last 4x4 average. i use oblbl
> 
> best avg5: 1:51.70
> best avg12: 1:55.02
> ...



lanlan stinks anyway


----------



## Andri Maulana (Sep 16, 2012)

WTF ?!

weekly feet round #37

average: 1:00.08

1:15.80, 57.78, 1:08.01, 50.15, 54.44

and my previous pb single was 59.97

i don't know what actually happen


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 16, 2012)

4x4
48.38 avg 12
45.45 avg 5

So pumped.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.71 AO5
> 1.77 AO12
> 1.88 AO25 (WAT)
> 2.01 AO50 (RAGE!!)
> ...



Wow, so you are still going with the avg10000? If I can't get fast again when I do mine, I will probably never be as fast as you.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 16, 2012)

Just got a sub 16 ao10 on video. then I got a 22 and a 23, to make the ao12 16.84 ....


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 16, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Wow, so you are still going with the avg10000? If I can't get fast again when I do mine, I will probably never be as fast as you.



Kinda. I'm basically just doing huge sessions when I feel like it and forcing myself not reset the session when I do bad.

I hope you get fast again. I feel like you an me are the only people who actually care about 2x2


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 16, 2012)

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 11.61
worst time: 19.87

current avg5: 16.02 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 14.22 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 16.17 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 14.93 (σ = 0.93)

current avg50: 16.40 (σ = 1.03)
best avg50: 15.39 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 16.27 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 15.62 (σ = 0.87)

current avg1000: 16.17 (σ = 0.98)
best avg1000: 16.17 (σ = 0.98)

The last ~250 solves were really good. Ao50,100 and 1000 is pb


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Sep 16, 2012)

first ever sub 11, and should have been sub 10

10.73 - F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' F' L' R' D' R' D' U' L' R2 F2 


Spoiler



y U2 L y L U2 L F'
U L' U L d' R' U R2 U' R'
U' L U' L' d R U R' U R U' R
U' y f R U R' U' f' U'


36 moves in a speedsolve 0.o
Messed up the AUF which cost me a sub 10


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> K4, except for each F3L slot, solving all three pieces simultaneously. Cheers for sub-50 avg5
> 
> 52.34, 48.72, (47.78), (1:04.85), 48.22 = 49.76



42.05 single
49.52 avg5
51.82 avg12
52.11 avg25
53.60 avg50

Lol I'm faster at this than I am at standard redux


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2012)

35.08 4x4 redux single. Still no sub45 avg :|


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 16, 2012)

1. 4:56.17 3u u2 U 3f r R2 D B r2 3f f U2 l R2 d2 f' 3r 3u b' 3u2 b r2 u' R 3r r2 l2 F' d' 3f u' r R 3u' b' d l' U D2 l R' b' F' r' D f' F' u 3r2 u' 3r2 d' B' f' u2 b2 3u r f' R2 3u b 3u F2 u 3f 3u 3r' b L D' 3f' D' B2 f l 3f2 U2 F2 r 
Finally sub 5 single. Need 4:30 to make the cut at munich open


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2012)

I have either the best luck or best ability to force skips, two pll skips followed by an oll skip, resulted in two pb's, 10.08 single and 15.00 average


----------



## Czaroman93 (Sep 16, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-9x9x9/watch?u=4686 first sub 5 in 9x9 on hi-games , also 7:33.xy 10x10 solve ^^ It is time to solve something smaller


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I have either the best luck or best ability to force skips, two pll skips followed by an oll skip, resulted in two pb's, 10.08 single and 15.00 average



Something like that is bound to happen to someone someday, but congrats


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Something like that is bound to happen to someone someday, but congrats



True! I went through the same scramble again for the 10.08 and im glad my lookahead failed because if i had seen some easier slots first i would have got a 22s solve instead


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2012)

CHJ said:


> True! I went through the same scramble again for the 10.08 and im glad my lookahead failed because if i had seen some easier slots first i would have got a 22s solve instead



nice, 1/1119744 chance of that happening.


----------



## pedrinroque (Sep 16, 2012)

4x4
30.20 single too close
avg5: 35.48 (σ = 2.18)
avg12: 37.67 (σ = 4.24)


----------



## Riley (Sep 16, 2012)

Finally broke a 3x3 PB: 11.30 average of 100. 16 sub 10's, 12 9's, 4 8's.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

not bad for using 15s inspection

avg12: 5.94 (σ = 0.99)
4.59, 5.60, 5.20, 5.15, 7.46, 6.20, 4.45, 8.82, 6.19, 7.63, 6.09, 5.31
2x2


----------



## KCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok WTF!?!?!

Just was solving on my 50mm zhanchi for fun, and somehow got these times.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 7.64
worst time: 12.42

current avg5: 11.03 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 9.85 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 10.36 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 10.36 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 10.36 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 10.30

PB for 50mm Zhanchi


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay sub 5 avg50 2x2

best avg5: 4.07 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 4.62 (σ = 0.62)
best avg50: 4.86 (σ = 0.73)

6.03, 5.33, 3.86, 5.26, 5.29, 4.47, 6.73, 5.61, 6.26, 3.28, 4.54, 4.80, 4.80, 4.81, 7.73, 4.53, 4.35, 4.20, 5.03, 4.38, 6.05, 4.63, 3.74, 6.48, 5.63, 5.03, 3.57, 4.93, 4.09, 5.39, 4.32, 5.27, 3.78, 4.77, 3.72, 5.78, 5.26, 4.64, 5.23, 5.24, 7.82, 4.53, 5.74, 5.29, 3.33, 3.35, 4.63, 4.22, 5.00, 3.52


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 17, 2012)

1. 9.60 D' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B' U' B2 U2 B' R' U' F'

OH


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 17, 2012)

ZZ:

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-17
solves/total: 414/414

single
best: 19.83
worst: 2:04.96

mean of 3
current: 43.84 (σ = 10.24)
best: 28.73 (σ = 2.62)

avg of 5
current: 43.50 (σ = 5.43)
*best: 29.33!! (σ = 1.84)*

avg of 12
current: 39.01 (σ = 5.12)
*best: 33.29 (σ = 5.15)*

avg of 50
current: 37.46 (σ = 6.21)
best: 37.46 (σ = 6.21)

avg of 100
current: 39.57 (σ = 6.82)
*best: 39.43 (σ = 6.71)*

Average: 42.98 (σ = 7.96)
Mean: 43.85

Some great times today despite only 44 solves (actually more than I did in previous days ). I'm very happy with the average of 5 and 12, I was not expecting them. I didn't notice the average of 100 until I made this post, PB by 0.01 xD although I know I can beat that.


Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1:00.78, 1:04.18, 54.11+, 41.31, 1:28.44, 51.47, 56.50, 1:15.88, 53.56, 37.22, 59.65, 59.15, 1:03.09, 48.05, 1:01.56, 55.59, 42.96, 50.63, 49.84, 1:00.36, 1:12.18, 1:25.40, 50.78, 1:14.72, 50.77, 1:17.59, 58.25, 42.15, 56.02, 2:04.96, 1:04.19, 30.68, 47.40, 44.83, 47.58, 42.72, 51.52, 40.41, 50.78, 37.72, 1:01.78, 1:03.50, 1:03.36, 52.30, 1:12.34, 32.90, 45.77, 51.72, 53.06, 1:08.30, 54.94, 34.61, 48.22, 54.25, 1:01.84, 56.96, 41.75, 41.33, 54.88, 41.91, 29.59, 57.81, 44.81, 41.66, 53.90, 19.83, 40.09, 39.19, 48.05, 54.78, 40.83, 41.05, 32.94, 45.36+, 44.69, 1:04.30, 45.46, 38.94, 44.38, 42.84, 38.46, 33.13, 1:02.21, 1:33.83, 45.71, 57.58, 29.41, 39.41, 43.55, 43.28, 55.58, 45.21, 1:10.09, 23.69, 47.50, 39.34, 32.02, 52.46, 38.22, 48.06, 50.18, 42.81, 48.94, 57.11, 49.50, 34.38, 40.72, 52.65, 33.36, 39.56, 50.88, 48.40, 47.22, 42.18, 57.93, 37.28, 36.94, 36.00, 35.09, 49.78, 41.68, 49.78, 42.88, 36.33, 40.25, 58.81, 47.41, 1:17.41, 1:06.59, 44.83, 45.21, 31.13, 42.11, 40.72, 37.25, 49.69, 54.96, 39.83, 42.83, 48.44, 32.25, 36.30, 36.86, 50.80, 33.47, 51.11, 36.25, 58.21, 46.96, 46.22, 38.75, 31.27, 59.83, 40.61, 49.28, 44.09, 55.55, 49.86, 34.58, 36.58, 39.58, 39.33, 45.06, 32.75, 1:09.96, 38.19, 44.38, 40.94, 33.52, 42.96, 33.41, 45.46, 33.21, 46.18, 39.86, 39.59, 44.86, 53.61, 42.78, 51.80, 40.06, 31.33, 53.43, 50.28, 36.77, 59.18, 37.43, 51.93, 37.08, 44.52, 32.16, 55.30, 38.69, 48.06, 32.33, 47.96, 44.80, 35.53, 56.15, 30.40, 40.03, 34.47, 33.58, 36.27, 42.59, 34.68, 54.02, 37.90, 42.00, 37.65, 30.86, 39.84, 47.59, 42.02, 33.21, 28.90, 43.65, 1:09.19, 42.43, 44.90, 34.61, 44.50, 30.77, 33.65, 52.90, 35.50, 40.83, 39.47, 39.90, 1:00.06, 43.36, 36.83, 33.11, 36.59, 35.36, 41.13, 39.81, 46.43, 37.71, 40.75, 40.21, 24.94, 43.56, 34.88, 34.27, 38.21, 47.66, 35.65, 53.33, 45.91, 37.47, 35.72, 30.96, 45.34, 35.91, 32.69, 39.44, 35.06, 40.47, 48.55, 31.21, 37.30, 31.05, 36.50, 29.18, 47.75, 43.94, 36.40, 45.08, 39.27, 54.68, 51.83, 37.00, 49.83, 29.15, 39.27, 29.90, 40.21, 40.30, 44.59, 43.68, 37.66, 48.96, 49.81, 44.58, 29.46, 41.81, 39.38, 34.36, 37.69, 46.91, 48.43, 44.03, 40.08, 40.91, 34.97, 31.21, 34.72, 29.81, 1:07.61, 1:02.83, 35.11, 35.27, 36.27, 38.09, 41.28, 40.75, 30.91, 34.15, 40.13, 46.21, 1:16.40, 36.03, 33.65, 54.43, 36.50, 48.43, 31.13, 40.84, 35.53, 46.81, 49.43, 50.72, 52.66, 47.02, 51.28, 50.46, 46.68, 51.16, 33.66, 32.53, 38.08, 40.13, 46.16, 27.77, 25.03, 44.06, 38.88, 30.22, 42.28, 40.80, 37.19, 56.86, 45.13, 36.25, 37.71, 47.69, 36.86, 57.19, 27.65, 28.28, 47.38, 33.40, 40.31, 35.58, 42.80, 46.09, 36.46, 44.58, 38.08, 42.72, 48.36, 34.90, 51.66, 29.18, 30.50, 37.97, 45.44, 1:04.96, 44.15, 50.81, 32.19, 37.18, 47.83, 48.61, 23.84, 29.72, 49.55, 35.78, 30.28, 36.52, 41.72, 39.59, 34.93, 29.18, 41.72, 28.03, 32.88, 28.53, 31.44, 26.21, 36.28, 42.83, 41.25, 28.65, 38.83, 46.55, 30.41, 30.90, 40.81, 37.58, 40.55, 40.66, 39.83, 36.86, 28.56, 40.44, 38.28, 31.47, 42.58, 38.59, 49.34, 50.16, 32.02


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 17, 2012)

sq1 training:

number of times: 72/72
best time: 8.34
worst time: 17.20

current avg5: 11.32 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 10.18 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 11.88 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 10.34 (σ = 0.69) 

session avg: 12.08 (σ = 1.80)
session mean: 12.14



Spoiler



13.95, 15.97, 13.23, 10.09, 10.59, 12.58, 12.86, 10.31, (17.20), 12.16, 13.28, 10.72, 14.65, 12.50, 10.54, 15.37, 13.28, 11.40, (16.40), 13.26, (8.72), 10.64, (17.07), 15.22, 13.10, 11.37, 9.69, 13.65, 11.58, 11.34, 13.17, *11.23, (8.34), 11.46, 9.98, 10.42, 10.57, 9.85, 10.15, 13.26, 10.00, 10.64, 9.10,* 14.59, 12.32, 15.75, 14.61, 11.08, 10.41, 9.94, 13.12, 15.41, 15.28, 9.80, 11.57, (8.96), 11.77, 13.15, 12.87, 9.22, 13.25, 11.53, (16.31), 12.27, 12.33, 11.77, (8.58), 14.19, 9.47, 11.53, 11.81, 10.63



I didn't even realise that there was such a good average of 12 in there until the end.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 17, 2012)

5x5 center pb. 31 sec. solve was 2:16.01


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2012)

2.34, 1.90, 2.37, 2.55, 2.06, (12.21), 2.56, 3.48, 1.98, 1.87, (1.87), 2.57 = 2.37 2x2 average of 12 on video.

1.87, (1.87), 2.57, (4.10), 1.97 = 2.14 avg5

0.68 single too but who cares.

R' U F' U' R U'


----------



## Lid (Sep 17, 2012)

4x4
first sub70 avg 5: *1:08.58* (a part of my 2nd best avg 12: *1.14.97*)



Spoiler: times



1:12.86, 1:30.60, 1:05.47, 1:12.44, 1:04.18, 1:07.82, 1:22.32, 1:15.35, 1:18.42, 1:21.51, 1:16.94, 1:16.60


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

Reconstruction time. 6:40.07
Only timed one ive done. Could saved 1:30 if I actually knew the oll/pll algs and didnt have to look them up


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 2.34, 1.90, 2.37, 2.55, 2.06, (12.21), 2.56, 3.48, 1.98, 1.87, (1.87), 2.57 = 2.37 2x2 average of 12 on video.
> 
> 1.87, (1.87), 2.57, (4.10), 1.97 = 2.14 avg5
> 
> ...



Dude. You trying to rival Chris and Cameron.


----------



## Brest (Sep 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> *Reconstruction* time. 6:40.07
> Only timed one ive done. Could saved 1:30 if I actually *knew the oll/pll algs and didnt have to look them up*



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 18, 2012)

^this

777 mo3: 4:01.33

4:00:52, 3:56.74, 4:06.74

I really need to work on my 333 part... 

...or just stop looking at the timer after reduction which kill my lookahead for cross


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

Brest said:


> You're doing it wrong.



It just saves a lot of time. 
You go through every move!?


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> It just saves a lot of time.
> You go through every move!?


 
To make sure they are typing the correct algorithm.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> To make sure they are typing the correct algorithm.



well obviously, but when you see that they do and are able to remember it, why not copy and paste algs?


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> well obviously, but when you see that they do and are able to remember it, why not copy and paste algs?



Because it takes a long time. I am sure you can play back the video at about 1 move/3seconds and still type the algorithm.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> Dude. You trying to rival Chris and Cameron.



nah, just felt like doing a random session of like 50 solves and recorded it for no particular reason.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 18, 2012)

8.82 PB single  PLL skip, but I think that was the only lucky part. Suuuuuuper fluid f2l.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

Avg 12 PB with Petrus

16.83, 22.08, 17.25, 19.49, 20.90, 20.21, 20.93, 20.30, 21.09, 18.73, 19.39, 19.49
avg5: 19.21 (σ = 1.84)
avg12: 19.78 (σ = 1.18)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 18, 2012)

Personal best non-rolling 3x3 average of 12, with reconstructions.







12.11
8.89
15.98
12.98
10.78
11.74
12.37
13.07
11.99
9.81
12.39
8.63


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

K4

50.05, 41.51, 43.99, 46.00, 51.97 = 46.68

wtf


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Kinda. I'm basically just doing huge sessions when I feel like it and forcing myself not reset the session when I do bad.
> 
> I hope you get fast again. I feel like you an me are the only people who actually care about 2x2



Yeah, being right up with the UWRs is exciting. I think it would be awesome to get an UWR, and I'm sure you would like getting an UWR better if you were taking it back instead of just beating your own. 

My plan is to do 1000/day for 10/16 days in my holidays, so if some days I am busy or just can't manage 1000, I will still be able to get to 10,000.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 18, 2012)

lolwut

*8.27* B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B' D2 U F' R U F2 D F2 U'

z2
L F D' // XXCross (3/3)
R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L3 (7/10)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L4 (8/18)
U f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL (11/29)
y' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (14/43)

43 moves / 8.27 = 5.2 tps

What the hell was that scramble...


----------



## applemobile (Sep 18, 2012)

just started putting some time into big cubes.

A05 4x4 - 1.52 

Hope this to get much better.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

2x2 PBs . Everything except for Single.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.43
worst time: 7.61

current avg5: 4.86 (σ = 0.03)
best avg5: 3.89 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 5.02 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 4.14 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 4.93 (σ = 0.76)
best avg50: 4.71 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 4.85 (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: 4.85 (σ = 0.83)

6.40, 5.06, 4.68, 6.57, 5.09, 4.50, 5.48, 5.16, 4.69, 5.45, 2.62, 3.83, 5.37, 5.95, 2.98, 4.59, 3.57, 3.99, 4.12, 4.95, 3.93, 4.08, 5.67, 5.08, 4.03, 5.02, 4.50, 5.70, 4.77, 3.85, 4.85, 7.61, 3.95, 6.05, 6.24, 4.93, 4.17, 4.32, 5.39, 5.15, 3.30, 4.41, 4.63, 4.03, 2.43[cllskip], 7.21, 3.52, 6.64, 2.57, 6.12, 6.64, 5.96, 4.72, 5.46, 5.16, 5.03, 4.28, 5.69, 3.90, 3.77, 5.20, 5.02, 4.31, 3.22, 6.08, 5.37, 5.04, 4.36, 3.12, 4.16, 4.93, 5.00, 3.24, 6.17, 4.13, 5.84, 5.09, 6.61, 6.16, 4.45, 5.13, 5.52, 4.26, 2.72, 3.86, 3.97, 6.00, 5.76, 5.15, 6.17, 5.05, 4.68, 5.85, 6.01, 3.57, 4.87, 4.88, 4.83, 4.90, 4.00


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 18, 2012)

Just for Fun: All for Zhanchis (42-50-55-57) in 1:24, that's 21 sec per cube. the longest solve was actually the 57 one, because the stickers all all screwed up and you can't really recog stuff. Fastest solve was 55 with 15.XX


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2012)

JasonK said:


> lolwut
> 
> *8.27* B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B' D2 U F' R U F2 D F2 U'


Haha, wow, nice scramble. Got a 7.52 on that.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Haha, wow, nice scramble. Got a 7.52 on that.



6.41 wut.

B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B' D2 U F' R U F2 D F2 U'
z2 y'
F R D'
y' R U' R' F U F'
R U' R' F' U' F'
U F R U R' U' F'
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B

32 moves lol


----------



## Benjamins (Sep 18, 2012)

3 Move XX-Cross is amazing !



> z2 *y*
> F R D'
> y' R U' R' F U F'
> R U' R' F' U' F'
> ...



y'


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 18, 2012)

Today have been a crazy day. I did an ao100 and mannaged to beat my best ao100 by 0.25 sec and ao12 by 1 sec. Later I did some OH solves and got two sub 30 in a row (29.64 and 29.91). It's my 2nd and 3rd sub 30 OH ever! Feels like I will be in good shape before my first comp next weekend.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 18, 2012)

16.90 single with roux
F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 D' R D' B2 F' R U R


PB is 16.15 

More PBs

*(16.90), 19.23, 17.90, 18.91, 17.67*, 26.86, (28.18), 27.91, 19.46, 21.83, 18.91, 19.88

20.86 ao12
*18.16 ao5*
18.01 mo3


So close to sub20 ao12


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 18, 2012)

2 days and got a 5min 47sec solve on my 4x4, oh yea how ya like me now?!?!?
Wait?
What's that? 
That's not very good?
F#*k me I suck!! Lmao


----------



## timeless (Sep 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> How are you timing your splits?



ideally i would solve on cam but for most solves i look at the timer after im done each step


----------



## soup (Sep 18, 2012)

New best for 7*7*7; 519.42 seconds.

Link is here


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2012)

soup said:


> New best for 7*7*7; 519.42 seconds.
> 
> Link is here



Have you ever solved a physical 7x7?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 19, 2012)

8.79 ao12 and 7.90 ao5 with 50mm zhanchi.
First 5 solves are 7.90 ao5.
So many sub 8's lol.
8.8 tps on the 6.82 (60 moves)

1. 7.58 L' B' U2 F2 R L2 B' U L D F2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 R2 
2. 7.30 U' L' B R U2 L F B2 U' R' D2 L2 F B2 R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B' 
3. (23.13) L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L B U2 L2 B U' B D2 F' U 
4. 8.81 R' B2 R2 L F' U D2 F D R2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' 
5. 7.23 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 L D2 U2 L U' B' L2 R' F2 U' R U' 
6. 7.76 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 L' F D' F R D2 B2 D L2 U 
7. (6.82) L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U B F' U' F' R2 U R D2 L2 
8. 11.14 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 U R D2 U F' U2 R' F D' R2 
9. 8.93 F U R F' R' F2 D' R B2 L' B2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D 
10. 11.07 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B' L2 B D' L' D' U F U' B2 
11. 8.96 L2 B2 L U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 D L B L F' L' U' B' D2 F2 
12. 9.14 B' D2 L U2 B2 U' R' L' F B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D'


----------



## Julian (Sep 19, 2012)

10.31 Ao5
10.99 Ao12
11.80 Ao100
 

Nearly as good as I did when qqTimer was bugged.
While listening to tons of fast music.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 19, 2012)

K4

43.26, 47.39, (1:04.41), 45.91, (43.12) = 45.52

also, 49.97 avg50 :O


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 19, 2012)

4x4 BLD 3rd sub 11minutes, 10:04.10


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 19, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 4x4 BLD 3rd sub 11minutes, 10:04.10



Awesome, I have to admit I was all excited or a sec cus I though I was actually faster than someone on a 4x4 then I realized that was blindfolded. Lmao


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 19, 2012)

2x2 single PB. 

0.95 F' U' R2 F R2 U' F2 R' U' 

xy' 
R'FR2U'R'

5.3 tps baby


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 2x2 single PB.
> 
> 0.95 F' U' R2 F R2 U' F2 R' U'
> 
> ...



lol 0.38


----------



## emolover (Sep 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> lol 0.38


Now stackmat it.


----------



## Henrik (Sep 19, 2012)

Feet: 
Single: 26.16
Mo3: 32.80
Avg5: (46.33), 32.68, [36.90, 35.34, (26.16)] => 34.97

On cam? no sadly not since it shut off! (due to no power on the battery)


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 19, 2012)

NL single?


----------



## Henrik (Sep 19, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> NL single?



Yes

Or you could call it Full-step, it was easy, but no steps where skipped!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2012)

3x3 with feet single - 8:55.80 

6th attempt, first success. Popped on first 5 attempts and 2 attempts at 2x2 with feet. Second thing I ever feet solved (first was clock lol).



emolover said:


> Now stackmat it.



0.56


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 20, 2012)

2x2.

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.38
worst: 7.68

mean of 3
current: 2.20 (σ = 0.23)
best: 1.76 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 5
current: 2.25 (σ = 0.19)
best: 1.82 (σ = 0.45)

avg of 12
current: 2.36 (σ = 0.30)
best: 1.96 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 50
current: 2.45 (σ = 0.48)
best: 2.44 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 100
current: 2.47 (σ = 0.73)
best: 2.47 (σ = 0.73)

Average: 2.47 (σ = 0.73)
Mean: 2.62


----------



## soup (Sep 20, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Have you ever solved a physical 7x7?



Sadly, no. 

Anywho.. new best for 4*4*4; sub-2 is approaching.. 128.98 seconds. Link is here


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 20, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> Awesome, I have to admit I was all excited or a sec cus I though I was actually faster than someone on a 4x4 then I realized that was blindfolded. Lmao



Haha I know that feeling, I believe you'll get there in no time.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 20, 2012)

K4 

47.98, 45.12, 54.93, 48.83, (56.13), 50.20, (43.97), 53.20, 46.39, 49.54, 44.71, 46.42 = 48.73


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2012)

You're scaring me ._.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sub 13 avg 50


Spoiler



1048	Sep 19, 2012 10:35:05 PM	00:11.45 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' D R2 L F' R L' D
1047	Sep 19, 2012 10:34:43 PM	00:10.88 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F L B2 L2 D' F' U2 B' L' U B
1046	Sep 19, 2012 10:31:43 PM	00:13.35 R2 U2 L2 D U R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 B L' D2 L2 B2 L D' B R' F' L2
1045	Sep 19, 2012 10:28:23 PM	00:12.46 F2 D R2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 D U' R' U' B L B' D' U R'
1044	Sep 19, 2012 10:27:29 PM	00:12.81 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 L' D B U2 R F2 L' D' F2 L' D2
1043	Sep 19, 2012 10:22:22 PM	00:12.27 R2 D F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U' L' F D2 U' L' D' U' L2 B R' U'
1042	Sep 19, 2012 10:21:56 PM	00:13.40 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F L D U' L2 F2 L2 B R F' U
1041	Sep 19, 2012 10:21:34 PM	00:12.34 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B L' F2 R B U' L2 F L' F2 U2
1040	Sep 19, 2012 10:19:58 PM	00:12.86 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U2 B D F' D2 F2 U2 R' D' L' U'
1039	Sep 19, 2012 10:18:18 PM	00:12.20 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' F U' B' D2 L' B' R L D' B2
1038	Sep 19, 2012 10:14:56 PM	00:12.15 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 R B L' U B F D R F2 L2 U2
1037	Sep 19, 2012 10:12:49 PM	00:12.19 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' F2 U' B U2 R L B F' D U'
1036	Sep 19, 2012 10:12:26 PM	00:12.94 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L' D B' D B2 U F' L' D' B L2
1035	Sep 19, 2012 10:11:56 PM	00:12.38 L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R L2 F' R L F' D2 U' B' F2
1034	Sep 19, 2012 10:10:06 PM	00:11.73 D' B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B D' B D' U2 R L U F U'
1033	Sep 19, 2012 10:09:41 PM	00:12.76 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B R' U' R' L2 D B' F2 U' B2
1032	Sep 19, 2012 10:06:45 PM	00:11.83 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 U2 L2 B L D2 U2 B2 R U' F' D2 R' U
1031	Sep 19, 2012 10:03:39 PM	00:09.82 U R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L' B' R2 U2 F L B R2 F' U' F'
1030	Sep 19, 2012 10:02:56 PM	00:12.67 U' R2 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 L2 B' L U F2 R2
1029	Sep 19, 2012 10:02:31 PM	00:11.49 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 L2 F' U2 B U' L2 F U' B' R' L
1028	Sep 19, 2012 10:00:23 PM	00:11.45 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U F R L' D' L B' D' U L U'
1027	Sep 19, 2012 9:59:30 PM	00:12.07 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U R U2 R2 B' U' F2 R' F2 L' F
1026	Sep 19, 2012 9:59:09 PM	00:12.01 B2 D B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' B' R' F2 R' F' D' L'
1025	Sep 19, 2012 9:54:51 PM	00:09.97 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' R L B2 R F R2 U B' D'
1024	Sep 19, 2012 9:51:22 PM	00:11.44 D B2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 B F D' R2 F' D2
1023	Sep 19, 2012 9:50:22 PM	00:11.61 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' R U2 F2 D2 L' U' F2 R' D'
1022	Sep 19, 2012 9:49:19 PM	00:12.54 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U L' D F' R2 L F L B2 R B2 U'
1021	Sep 19, 2012 9:48:58 PM	00:09.85 U' R2 D U' L2 D F2 D' B2 D R' F R' D2 R' F R2 L U
1020	Sep 19, 2012 9:48:38 PM	00:11.64 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U L' U' L2 D F' U' F2 D2 L2
1019	Sep 19, 2012 9:47:29 PM	00:15.92 L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 L2 U L2 F D2 R' F2 D' L U'
1018	Sep 19, 2012 9:47:00 PM	00:14.42 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D B' R' B L' D R F2 L B' U
1017	Sep 19, 2012 9:45:43 PM	00:14.52 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L' B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F U' F U2
1016	Sep 19, 2012 9:45:18 PM	00:13.75 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L U R' L' F D B R U
1015	Sep 19, 2012 9:44:44 PM	00:13.62 D' B2 D B2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 B' D' L B' R D B2 R2 D2 B U2
1014	Sep 19, 2012 9:43:40 PM	00:15.87 U L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 L' D2 R2 F' R U2 F2 U'
1013	Sep 19, 2012 9:42:41 PM	00:15.08 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 D R B' D2 L D2 R' U B' D' L2 U'
1012	Sep 19, 2012 9:42:13 PM	00:11.89 L2 B2 D2 F2 D U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' U2 L' B' F' D' F' R2 D L' D
1011	Sep 19, 2012 9:41:48 PM	00:14.06 D2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U L' U' B' D R' D2 F L' B' F' U
1010	Sep 19, 2012 9:41:21 PM	00:15.40 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R U' B2 D' B' F' D U R U2
1009	Sep 19, 2012 9:40:52 PM	00:14.89 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L F D2 B U L2 D' L2 F2 R L'
1008	Sep 19, 2012 9:40:28 PM	00:12.88 D2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R' B' R' B' U F2 U F R L' D'
1007	Sep 19, 2012 9:39:56 PM	00:15.65 D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' F' L2 B D2 F R' D B' L' B2 U
1006	Sep 19, 2012 9:39:24 PM	00:15.66 D F2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B D R2 D' F' U R' B' L F2
1005	Sep 19, 2012 9:39:00 PM	00:13.64 U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' B F' R' L2 F' D F U F
1004	Sep 19, 2012 9:38:36 PM	00:14.93 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B' F U R D L' U' R2 B2
1003	Sep 19, 2012 9:38:10 PM	00:14.89 F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 U' L U' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L F R' U
1002	Sep 19, 2012 9:37:45 PM	00:13.97 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 D2 B' R2 B D' L' B D' B2 R F'
1001	Sep 19, 2012 9:37:16 PM	00:11.39 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B' D2 R L' U2 L' D B' L2 D U2
1000	Sep 19, 2012 9:36:47 PM	00:14.09 R2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 R' F D L F2 R' B R' U2 F D'
999	Sep 19, 2012 9:36:22 PM	00:14.31 L2 D2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' U F2 U B' D' B' U' R' U'
998	Sep 19, 2012 9:34:43 PM	00:14.84 D R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F' R L' B F D B' L B2 D2 U2
997	Sep 19, 2012 9:32:26 PM	00:12.63 R2 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 F L F D R B R F L2 B' D'
996	Sep 19, 2012 9:32:00 PM	00:16.06 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B R' U' B D' F R' B' F L'
995	Sep 19, 2012 9:31:34 PM	00:13.76 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 L B D' U L2 B' L' D2 F' D2 L'
994	Sep 19, 2012 9:31:01 PM	00:15.27 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R' D F D' F2 R D2 F' U' L2
993	Sep 19, 2012 7:47:46 PM	00:13.11 B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' U' F R L2 D' L2 B
992	Sep 19, 2012 7:45:42 PM	00:12.80 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' L2 U' F R B' L2 F D' L D U'
991	Sep 19, 2012 7:44:38 PM	00:11.00 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' R' B' R' U' L2 B R2 D' L2 B2 U'
990	Sep 19, 2012 7:44:15 PM	00:11.79 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B' D2 U2 R2 L' B' D' L D2 B' U'
989	Sep 19, 2012 7:43:43 PM	00:14.08 D' F2 D' U' R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' D F' R2 U' L2 D R' D' B' U2
988	Sep 19, 2012 7:42:20 PM	00:13.18 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 B' U' R' D' U' L2 B' D' B2 L U'
987	Sep 19, 2012 7:41:54 PM	00:16.04 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D U' R2 F2 D F2 L' U' F2 R' F2 D2 U' F D' B' U2
986	Sep 19, 2012 7:40:04 PM	00:15.04 F2 U L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U R F' D' R2 F2 U' L U2 L2 B U'
985	Sep 19, 2012 7:39:06 PM	00:14.12 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R D B' U2 F2 D L2 B R D2
984	Sep 19, 2012 7:38:42 PM	00:12.78 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D U2 L2 U' B' D' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 L' U'
983	Sep 19, 2012 7:38:16 PM	00:11.29 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U F' R D2 U' F2 R' F L' D' F' U
982	Sep 19, 2012 7:37:48 PM	00:14.52 D2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U' R' U2 B F' U B R L2 D U2
981	Sep 19, 2012 7:37:19 PM	00:14.11 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' R' U L2 B F2 L F R' F2 L'
980	Sep 19, 2012 7:36:52 PM	00:14.80 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D' R' B2 R B2 F' R2 U2 B' R' D
979	Sep 19, 2012 7:36:27 PM	00:13.18 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F L F2 D B U' L' D' F D2 U2
978	Sep 19, 2012 7:35:01 PM	00:11.52 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F L' D2 F2 R' F R2 U L' B
977	Sep 19, 2012 7:34:36 PM	00:13.16 L2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 D' U' L2 B L2 U L D' R2 F2 R2 B L' U
976	Sep 19, 2012 7:33:27 PM	00:15.60 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F' L B F2 D R' L B' R D'
975	Sep 19, 2012 7:32:49 PM	00:14.52 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 L' U2 F D R L' F'
974	Sep 19, 2012 7:32:24 PM	00:13.00 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F D2 F' D' U F' R' U' B' D L
973	Sep 19, 2012 7:31:43 PM	00:12.65 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 U2 L B' L' D' U F L2 D L' D U2
972	Sep 19, 2012 7:31:19 PM	00:13.42 F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' R B2 U2 F' D B' L2 D' B' D2
971	Sep 19, 2012 7:30:47 PM	00:14.99 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D F' U' R' D' U2 R' D L' F L2
970	Sep 19, 2012 7:30:17 PM	00:13.54 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' U' L' D B2 D L2 F' R D L' F U
969	Sep 19, 2012 7:29:54 PM	00:11.54 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R' B R2 F R2 F2 R' B' L B' D'
968	Sep 19, 2012 7:27:39 PM	00:13.82 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' R U R2 F' U R B D U' B2 U2
967	Sep 19, 2012 7:27:06 PM	00:15.77 D2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 F' U L2 B R B U2 L U' L2 D2
966	Sep 19, 2012 7:25:31 PM	00:14.14 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U R' B2 D R' L D' F U2 L2 F2
965	Sep 19, 2012 7:25:04 PM	00:12.93 D B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' D2 L' U2 B2 U B' U F U2
964	Sep 19, 2012 7:24:39 PM	00:13.38 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 B L D F' R U L' F' R' U2
963	Sep 19, 2012 7:24:17 PM	00:12.63 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' D' U2 F D' F D B' U R' U2
962	Sep 19, 2012 7:23:08 PM	00:13.32 B2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 B' R' L' B' D' B' R' F' R D' U2
961	Sep 19, 2012 7:22:44 PM	00:13.44 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B' R' D2 B L2 D' F L2 D' L'
960	Sep 19, 2012 7:22:15 PM	00:15.56 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' F D B R2 D' U2 R U' B
959	Sep 19, 2012 7:21:51 PM	00:12.65 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 F2 R B U F2 L' F' L D L2 D2 F'
958	Sep 19, 2012 7:20:35 PM	00:11.16 U R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B' U B2 D B' D2 L F D L2 U2
957	Sep 17, 2012 9:11:07 PM	00:17.56 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U R D F L2 B' D2 F2 R' F2 U2
956	Sep 17, 2012 9:09:14 PM	00:16.23 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D L2 U' F2 U' R U B U' R2 D L B U L2
955	Sep 17, 2012 9:08:46 PM	00:16.07 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L U' B' R L' D' U' L D F'
954	Sep 17, 2012 9:08:19 PM	00:13.71 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' L B U B' F2 U' B R F' R'
953	Sep 17, 2012 9:07:53 PM	00:14.68 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' L D' B D' F2 D' L' B F' R2 D
952	Sep 17, 2012 9:07:29 PM	00:11.96 R2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D R D2 B L' F R2 D' U R2 L'


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 20, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> You're scaring me ._.



Lol. So many things about my solves need improving its not even funny


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 20, 2012)

U


RCTACameron said:


> Yeah, being right up with the UWRs is exciting. I think it would be awesome to get an UWR, and I'm sure you would like getting an UWR better if you were taking it back instead of just beating your own.
> 
> My plan is to do 1000/day for 10/16 days in my holidays, so if some days I am busy or just can't manage 1000, I will still be able to get to 10,000.



Yeah haha. I really hope to beat my 1.70 AO12. Breaking the sub 1.7 barrier for ao12 would be really cool.


----------



## Travis (Sep 20, 2012)

01.	17.71	[x]
02.	27.74	[x]
03.	26.07	[x]
04.	25.39	[x]
05.	27.59	[x]
06.	28.55	[x]
07.	28.93	[x]
08.	26.18	[x]
09.	25.77	[x]
10.	27.00	[x]
11.	26.54	[x]
12.	27.90	[x]

Avg12 = 26.87


Also 17.71 new pb single  (LL skip)


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 20, 2012)

Wekkly competition 4th 6x6 scramble 
1. 4:47.08 f2 d' f' r2 3r2 U l' u2 l2 b R2 L2 3u2 U' D' l L2 B 3f 3u 3f' D' 3r 3f b f' U' B2 3r' L' r2 3u' f u' R 3r' d' U2 3f2 R' u' U2 3f B D 3r' r2 b 3f2 3u' L r2 3u2 b2 R2 B f2 d R' r' 3r u' d f2 d' u2 F l' R d r' d2 f 3u2 U' L' B2 3u2 f' U


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2012)

7.77 3x3 single on video


----------



## SittingDeath (Sep 20, 2012)

Finaly learned parity algs for 4x4. I managed to lower my pb with 1 min to 2:18.xy and later that night I got a 18.81 pb single for 3x3. First sub 20


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## uniacto (Sep 20, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


>



nice. you may need some new stickers soon


----------



## F perm (Sep 20, 2012)

Spoiler






ben1996123 said:


>






LSE skip?


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 20, 2012)

45.95 4x4 solve on hi-games
Replay here

Such a terrible solve and still faster than my real cube PB
Also 10.27 3x3


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2012)

@Ben: I was almost convinced that was a gear cube at first haha

My accomplishment: 555, 1:20.06 avg of 12 , 1:29 last solve >_>


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 20, 2012)

That 14 solve had some nice mooing. 
Reconstruction anyone?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2012)

F perm said:


> LSE skip?



PLL skip, saw it when I got to OLL.



PandaCuber said:


> That 14 solve had some nice mooing.
> Reconstruction anyone?



(M2 U')6 



Robert-Y said:


> @Ben: I was almost convinced that was a gear cube at first haha



stop making fun of my stickers D:



uniacto said:


> nice. you may need some new stickers soon



stop making fun of my stickers D:

I restickered it about a week before wsmo


----------



## uniacto (Sep 20, 2012)

F perm said:


> LSE skip?



y u no read description of video


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2012)

solved SQ-1 Feet


----------



## already1329 (Sep 21, 2012)

12.78 with Roux.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> solved SQ-1 Feet



why


----------



## emolover (Sep 21, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> why



Says the guy who did a clock with feet.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2012)

emolover said:


> Says the guy who did a clock with feet.



lol. I only did that because qq posted asking if anyone had ever done it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> why


Because Derrick Eide.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 21, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> lol. I only did that because qq posted asking if anyone had ever done it.


Has anyone done a Petaminx with feet?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 21, 2012)

39.61 K4 single


----------



## qqwref (Sep 21, 2012)

That's ridiculous.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 21, 2012)

Got around to buying 50k diff oil and put it in my Mf8 v2 Megaminx first. My previous PB single was ~ 5:30 (only solved megaminx ~ 50 times)

Now for my most inconsistent average of 5 of anything:

4:21.92, (4:42.21), 4:06.81, (2:55.10), 3:40.43 = 4:03.05

4 minute times I was adjusting to the colors. Sub-3 was sooo lucky.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 21, 2012)

I did 50 OH 4x4 solves for some resaon. It's fun but I should probably stop for now XD

*1:19.89* single
*1:27.05* avg5 = 1:27.22, (1:25.90), 1:26.60, (1:36.12), 1:27.33
*1:29.87* avg12 = 1:30.30, 1:27.22, 1:25.90, 1:26.60, 1:36.12, 1:27.33, (1:37.48), 1:27.96, 1:30.35, (1:21.98), 1:34.22, 1:32.73

1:35.41 mean of 50:


Spoiler



1:49.51, 1:43.77, 1:53.25, 1:26.41, 1:39.87, 1:34.09, 1:31.22, 2:00.21, 2:03.81, 1:30.37, 1:41.59, 1:29.97, 1:24.93, 1:33.26, 1:31.10[DP!], 1:34.93, 1:42.43, 1:23.24, 1:35.73, 1:31.50, 1:33.47, 1:41.05, 1:40.99, 1:53.46, 1:28.17, 1:43.96, 1:28.98, 1:31.19, 1:33.45, 1:31.72, 1:19.89, 1:45.68, 1:23.56, 1:45.64, 1:31.87, 1:37.34+, 1:38.36, 1:30.30, 1:27.22, 1:25.90, 1:26.60, 1:36.12, 1:27.33, 1:37.48, 1:27.96, 1:30.35, 1:21.98, 1:34.22, 1:32.73, 1:42.37


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 21, 2012)

5x5 3:20 avg 5

No comment


----------



## ottozing (Sep 21, 2012)

3.23 2x2 ao100. meh, tied pb.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 21, 2012)

learnt a random alg in 2:01.17 it was R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'


----------



## timeless (Sep 21, 2012)

timeless said:


> 40 - 67 - 24
> 
> 5. (2:11.07) r b d' u l' b u' l L u2 D L' B' D' r' U' f2 d L d' l2 L2 d2 f2 L R' r' u l' R f R' u D2 F u D b2 f' U' r L2 F R2 l2 B f L2 b2 B D' u' f' b' U b2 d' u' R' F



dam almost sub 2
42.83 - 47.25 - 32.57	lucky edges, i rarely get sub 60 edges

45. (2:02.65) l f2 b' F D' f2 b2 F2 U2 B' l u B' r D2 U L U' B' d U2 b u R2 b2 F' f' R2 L2 f' l F' B d L F f2 U D F2 b' r R2 D' f r b2 r2 f2 U2 D r' d F' l2 B2 R' U B' R


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 21, 2012)

First sub13 session. I do only 25 solves a session though.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi-games 3x3 9.92
replay
OLLCP. I knew it would skip


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 21, 2012)

PB Ao12: 15.69!

15.26, 18.23, 13.35, 15.46, 15.84, 14.87, 15.16, 16.06, (20.10), 15.77, 16.87, (12.94)

Also got a new NL single PB today of 10.59


----------



## emolover (Sep 22, 2012)

Got a crazy PB for 5x5 during class today. 1:23.12 was the time. Splits were ridicules around 25 30 20.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 22, 2012)

555, yau

Best average of 5: 1:14.16
1-5 - (1:10.74) 1:12.06 (2:19.04) 1:14.28, 1:16.15 

Best average of 12: 1:18.48
1-12 - (1:10.74) 1:12.06 (2:19.04) 1:14.28 1:16.15 1:26.28 1:19.46 1:12.61 1:19.94 1:18.28 1:13.34 1:32.38

I know it doesn't work like this but removing the best 3 and the worst 3 of the average will give a 1:16.91 mean which I'm quite pleased with. I've finally passed my standard redux times on 555. Now for 444...


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 22, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 555, yau
> 
> Best average of 5: 1:14.16
> 1-5 - (1:10.74) 1:12.06 (2:19.04) 1:14.28, 1:16.15
> ...



It's so difficult for me to solve the 5x5 centers preserving three cross edges, how are you doing it so fast? 



And speaking of 4x4, some wtfK4:

43.33, (51.12), 42.92, 44.92, (41.78) = 43.72 avg5

41.40, 46.27, 48.08, 44.78, (40.08), 49.57, 49.81, 45.30, 43.33, (51.12), 42.92, 44.92 = 45.64 avg12

I promise to try recording something tomorrow.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 22, 2012)

That's crazy! I think you might have surpassed the creator :O

I don't really know how to summarize how to do the centres "fast". Do your best to take advantage of what you see. You have to really try to become even more efficient. I think move count might be more important than tps for centres.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 22, 2012)

Average of 5: 9.990
1. 9.688 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F L' R B2 F U' L 
2. 10.359 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U' B U R2 D R' U B2 L R' D L2 
3. (11.438) B L2 B D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L F L' R2 U B F' L' U 
4. 9.922 L F2 R D2 R D2 R' F2 R' B2 L' U' F2 U B' L' U' R B D L 
5. (9.328) D R2 U L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L' B' L B R' U' F' U2 B U2 

MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## emolover (Sep 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Average of 5: 9.990
> 1. 9.688 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F L' R B2 F U' L
> 2. 10.359 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U' B U R2 D R' U B2 L R' D L2
> 3. (11.438) B L2 B D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L F L' R2 U B F' L' U
> ...



LOL what? When did you get so good.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Ao100



Average of 100: 12.362
1. 11.781 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' B L2 F R' U' L2 F2 U L' F2 D 
2. (9.688) B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F L' R B2 F U' L 
3. 10.359 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U' B U R2 D R' U B2 L R' D L2 
4. 11.438 B L2 B D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L F L' R2 U B F' L' U 
5. 9.922 L F2 R D2 R D2 R' F2 R' B2 L' U' F2 U B' L' U' R B D L 
6. (9.328) D R2 U L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L' B' L B R' U' F' U2 B U2 
7. 11.453 U B R D' R U2 L' D' R B D' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 D R2 F2 
8. 11.595 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F R' U' R' F' D' U2 L U' R D' 
9. 11.281 B D2 B L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F R B' D L B L' B L B F 
10. 13.327 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 L' F' L D' R2 B' U' R' F' 
11. (9.703) B D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B' U L2 B' R2 F L F2 U2 F2 R' 
12. 15.297 D' R' F' D2 B2 R L F' R2 D L' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D F2 B2 
13. 13.141 F2 D U L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U R U2 F' R2 B2 R' D' L' R B2 
14. 12.140 U F' L F2 U' F R2 U' B R2 U2 D2 L B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 
15. 12.797 F L2 F D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F' R2 U F' L D' R B2 R B' F2 
16. 10.860 U' B2 D F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R F' R2 D' L2 B F' L' B2 
17. 14.078 D2 R' F B' L' B' U' B2 R' F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' 
18. 13.265 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 R' U L F R U L2 D2 U' R 
19. 12.641 D2 F2 L F2 R B2 U2 L R2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 L' B L U2 F' D' L2 
20. 11.766 U2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 U2 B D2 U L B F2 U B U2 R B' R' 
21. 10.735 U' R U B U B' R2 L' D2 F' B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D' B2 U' 
22. 13.110 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D U R2 U' R' B2 U B' U' F L' R2 F D2 
23. 13.594 R2 U' B' L F' B' U2 R U L D' L2 D R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 B2 
24. 12.734 D U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 U L2 R2 B F' R' D B L2 F' L' B' 
25. 11.672 R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' B' L B2 R' D U B' F' L' B2 
26. 11.078 F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' L R F L D L B' D' U 
27. 12.640 U2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L D' R' F2 D' L2 U R2 B' L' 
28. 10.579 F' R2 U F R F2 B' D2 L U' R' B2 L B2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' 
29. 12.047 L' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F U R B2 U2 L F' D' L' U 
30. 11.609 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B' U2 L' U F D' R B U L 
31. 12.829 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F L' D' B L2 U L2 F R' D2 
32. 12.516 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U' F' D' R2 B2 F' R D' L2 D' 
33. 12.890 F L B D2 F2 R2 B' L' U F2 L' B2 R' F2 L D2 L U2 B2 
34. 13.780 U' L2 U F2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' R' D B' R2 D' B2 D R' F U' 
35. 12.722 L2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D B U' R' D L' B D' B' 
36. 14.016 D L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U F R B2 U2 B' L' D B L' R2 
37. 11.640 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B F D2 U2 L2 F' R' F D2 B' L B D B2 R2 F' 
38. 13.735 B2 L2 D R L' D' B' R' F' L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B U2 F' 
39. (18.673) B2 L B2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 R' U2 B' R2 D2 U' R' B' L B D R 
40. 11.719 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L R2 F' R B2 U2 B U' R' F 
41. 12.156 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B U R' F' R2 F' R2 F U 
42. 11.179 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 R U B' U L D2 B2 U2 F' 
43. (9.485) B L D2 L F2 B' U B' R2 L' U B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 
44. 10.421 D2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 B' D' B' R' F R' B F D B F2 
45. 13.016 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U L F U' B U L D2 
46. 12.422 U2 B' U' B' D2 R' B L' F L F2 R2 U2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 
47. 13.078 B2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R B2 U B L2 R2 B L' B' R' D' R2 
48. 11.391 R2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R' B L D2 R B' D L2 B2 L2 
49. 13.610 R' D2 R F2 L D2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U' F' D' U B' R B U2 B2 
50. 12.905 B' U2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' D' B2 R2 F' D' L U L2 F R D2 
51. 14.515 R2 F' U2 D B2 L' D2 L2 B' U D2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' 
52. 11.078 B2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F' R U L2 
53. 13.375 B D' R2 B U F2 B L D' R2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 D2 B2 
54. (9.076) U2 R2 F L2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 F' R' U F2 L D' U2 B' F2 L' F' R' 
55. 11.812 F L2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D L R' B F R' D2 L R 
56. 12.743 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B' L F D' R' U' L B' D2 B L' 
57. 12.546 F R2 U2 D2 L B L F' D R2 L F2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 B2 
58. 13.328 L2 D2 L D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 R' B' U L' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' 
59. (15.410) R2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B' U F2 L F2 D' F D R2 
60. 14.797 U L2 D L D2 L' U2 F R L' F2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 B U2 B U2 
61. 10.263 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D F' D' L R' D R2 D L R U' 
62. 12.469 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B F2 D' F L U2 L 
63. 14.824 B2 F2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D2 U2 B' L B' L B' F2 R D L' U2 
64. 10.973 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R' B2 F2 D' R D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 
65. 11.360 F L2 B2 L B2 U2 D' F' U B R' F2 L U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 
66. 11.142 R' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L R' U' L2 D' B' L2 R2 D2 B' L' B' 
67. 12.552 D2 B L2 F U2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R B' F R2 D L B2 F R2 U 
68. 14.430 U2 L B2 R2 D' B' U D' F' R' L U D R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 
69. (16.204) L2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 F' L D B' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' 
70. 11.328 F' U2 B' F2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F L' U F' L F L' D2 R F' U' 
71. 10.444 R2 F L2 U R2 D F' L' B' D' L2 U2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F' 
72. (16.509) U2 R2 F D2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R' U2 B' D L B D2 U' 
73. 12.265 R' F U2 F2 U' L' D' F' L B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 
74. 13.629 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 R' F' D B' F' D' B L D2 U2 
75. 12.609 D2 L' F2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' U F L B' D B U F' D2 R 
76. 13.025 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B U' L' U' F' D2 R' B2 
77. 12.343 L F2 R' F2 L F2 L B2 R' U2 B' D2 L D' R D F L B' R2 
78. 11.245 F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B' F2 D2 R F' L' R F' U' R' 
79. 10.907 R2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B' D2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F R' D' 
80. 10.250 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 L R' D R2 F' U' B F' 
81. 14.317 D2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F2 U' L U' R2 B' D R U' B' F 
82. 12.623 U L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' F' D2 F' D B D' R U' 
83. 12.868 R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F' U F2 D B' R' D R2 D2 F2 
84. 11.858 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 B' U' R' B R' D F R2 U' F' 
85. 12.455 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 R U2 R F R' B D B2 F' R' 
86. 12.953 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' R' D U' F U2 R' B' U F2 L2 U' 
87. 11.757 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B U' B' R' F U B D2 U' 
88. 11.266 R U' F D2 B R F' B2 U R2 B2 L2 F D2 F R2 U2 R2 L2 
89. 12.056 B R2 D L' B' R B2 U F' U2 D' F2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 U L2 
90. 14.626 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' F D' U F' L' F2 R2 B 
91. 13.843 D B2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R' U2 R2 B' F' D L D2 F2 L' U2 
92. (16.561) R2 D B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 B' D R' B' D2 R' U B2 L R2 
93. 13.189 R U' R L2 F L' B2 R D' B L2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 
94. 11.417 L2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' F R' U' R2 B R2 B D2 U 
95. 13.028 U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R' F' L2 B' D' L D2 B2 F2 
96. 13.826 U B2 R' U' F' R U2 L B' R D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 
97. 11.683 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 L F R2 D L2 F' U' L' D' R 
98. 13.984 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' D' R' B' U2 L B2 F L2 U' 
99. 10.881 L2 D' U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 F D R B F' U' F2 R B2 
100. 10.739 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B D L U' R F2 D2 B





Spoiler: Individual times



11.781, (9.688), 10.359, 11.438, 9.922, (9.328), 11.453, 11.595, 11.281, 13.327, (9.703), 15.297, 13.141, 12.140, 12.797, 10.860, 14.078, 13.265, 12.641, 11.766, 10.735, 13.110, 13.594, 12.734, 11.672, 11.078, 12.640, 10.579, 12.047, 11.609, 12.829, 12.516, 12.890, 13.780, 12.722, 14.016, 11.640, 13.735, (18.673), 11.719, 12.156, 11.179, (9.485), 10.421, 13.016, 12.422, 13.078, 11.391, 13.610, 12.905, 14.515, 11.078, 13.375, (9.076), 11.812, 12.743, 12.546, 13.328, (15.410), 14.797, 10.263, 12.469, 14.824, 10.973, 11.360, 11.142, 12.552, 14.430, (16.204), 11.328, 10.444, (16.509), 12.265, 13.629, 12.609, 13.025, 12.343, 11.245, 10.907, 10.250, 14.317, 12.623, 12.868, 11.858, 12.455, 12.953, 11.757, 11.266, 12.056, 14.626, 13.843, (16.561), 13.189, 11.417, 13.028, 13.826, 11.683, 13.984, 10.881, 10.739,


----------



## emolover (Sep 22, 2012)

Best average of 5: 12.09
Best average of 12: 12.68
1. 13.20 L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 L' B2 D' F B D' U' B U' D' L2 D' R F2 L2 F' D F 
2. 14.96 U R F2 L R D2 B D' U2 L' F2 R U L' D U2 B R2 D' U R' U L2 B2 L 
3. 10.67 U' D' B' L' F L2 F' U2 R' L' U B2 L' D2 F L F D' L D' B' U' F2 B2 R2 
4. 13.01 L2 U' L2 F R D L2 B' D' B D U B' U' R' B2 F' D U2 F B2 U R F U' 
5. 13.83 L' B2 R' F L' F2 D' U' L R B' R B U' R' U2 L U' D L2 R U' L F' D' 
6. 12.31 D' L R B' R F' U2 L2 R' D' F2 B' R' D B R2 B R2 F L' F U' F L D 
7. 12.56 L' U F2 L' D R2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' R F' R D2 L' D B F' L2 B D2 F2 D' U 
*8. 11.04 U B' D' U L F2 U' R2 B' R2 F' B L B' F2 R' F L' R F D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 *
*9. 12.72 B' U R2 L' F2 R B' U2 B' L R D' L' D' U' R2 F B' D' R' F D U' F D *
*10. 12.51 F B2 D2 F' L2 B2 F2 L U2 R L U2 R2 F' U' R2 L' F2 U D' L' R B' F2 L2 *
*11. (18.32) U2 D2 R2 F2 D B' D B2 U B' R F' B R2 D' U F L F2 B R L' D' B U' *
*12. (9.57) B' L2 R2 B' L U B2 D' L2 B U2 L2 D B' F D' B' D2 L' D' R F2 L2 B' U2 *

First average of 5 for this session of 25 was an 18, then I switched to my Zhanchi.



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4

K4

5x5 Single, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25

6x6 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8 Single, MO3

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


[/QUOTE]


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 22, 2012)

Just picked up a 5x5. lets try yau5...3:06.xx. Okay again. 3:25.xx
Screw that lets put OBLBL on 5x5 and see what happens...2:34.88. yupp OBLBL is my official bigcube method.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 22, 2012)

OBLBL <3


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> OBLBL <3



Like seriously, i randomly picked up my 5x5 and starting doing OBLBL. avg 3 beat by 10s. 
OBLBL<3


----------



## Riley (Sep 22, 2012)

Cross +1 Practice:

3.38 average of 100
2.83 average of 12
2.56 average of 5

Not bad, I will try to beat all of these tomorrow.

Edit: 7.83 NL single, my 4th NL 7 I think. This and another were from TTW, which seems to give easy scrambles.

Scramble: B' L B' U2 R' B2 R2 L2 F' L' U2 B2 R U2 D B2 R2 D L' B' R' D' R' L2 F'

z2 // Inspection
F2 R2 B' D R' D // Cross
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
F' U' F U L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL
50 turns HTM / 7.83 seconds = 6.39 TPS (maybe a PB?)


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Average of 5: 9.990
> 1. 9.688 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F L' R B2 F U' L
> 2. 10.359 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U' B U R2 D R' U B2 L R' D L2
> 3. (11.438) B L2 B D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L F L' R2 U B F' L' U
> ...





ottozing said:


> Spoiler: Ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, you have now way surpassed me on 3x3. Good job. :tu


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 22, 2012)

4x4 PB Average of 5 (Finally!)

1. 1:46.19 Uw L' Fw L' Fw2 D' Uw' L2 Fw D2 U' L R B' U' F Uw Rw2 F2 D2 R2 F' L Fw R2 L D' Fw Uw2 B2 Fw' R U2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 D L Fw U' 
2. 1:53.13 U2 B' U2 D2 Uw F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 D Rw B D2 F' Uw D2 Fw2 Uw' L2 F2 Uw2 Fw R Uw2 U' L2 F' Rw2 Fw' Rw' D' R2 Rw2 F2 D B' U B U 
3. 1:54.97 D Fw2 U2 Rw2 F R' Uw F' Fw' U Rw2 R Fw2 D U2 R2 L B R' U' F2 D F U2 L' F2 Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 U' B2 F Uw B' F' U Rw R2 D' 
4. 1:58.81 Rw2 D L2 F2 L B Uw' Rw' L' U B' L Fw' D F2 D' L2 Uw' U' Rw Uw2 U B R' B2 R Fw B' L' Fw R Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 F R2 D' Fw2 Rw 
5. 1:41.88 F2 L' F2 R B F2 Fw2 U2 Uw' R D F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw R' Uw R Rw D F2 R U' B2 F2 Uw' U' R2 Uw' F Rw' L U' Fw' Uw' F2 Fw' D2 Rw2

= 1:51.43

I couldn't be bothered going for 12, besides the next solve was 2:17 and I love my current average of 12 PB anyway


----------



## Mal (Sep 22, 2012)

11.79 3x3 non-lucky single. 2nd fastest solve ever.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Sep 22, 2012)

15.68s in hi-games, not my best but my second fastest.

Computer:

4x4x4 single: 1:23.321min
5x5x5 single: 3:18.688min


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay sub 5!

avg5: 4.21 (σ = 0.13)
avg12: 4.52 (σ = 0.46)
avg50: 4.72 (σ = 0.49)

4.54, 4.94, 4.66, 4.09, 5.11, 3.48, 4.75, 4.14, 5.10, 4.51, 4.87, 3.84, 4.99, 4.86, 4.01, 5.04, 5.10, 5.18, (2.81), 4.94, 4.76, 4.30, 5.84, 4.63, 4.50, 4.64, 4.98, 5.93, 4.70, 5.01, 4.78, 4.37, 4.24, 5.67, 4.80, 5.08, 5.08, 4.36, 4.13, (6.10), 4.13, 3.60, 5.69, 3.83, 4.90, 5.86, 4.81, 4.52, 3.74, 5.44


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 22, 2012)

Average of 5: 12.44
1. 12.45 L2 B' U L2 D' L' B2 D2 F' L D R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' 
2. (17.04) R2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 F' D L2 R' U' B2 R' U L' R F' U2 
3. 12.23 D2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F R' U2 B2 F' U' L' F D2 B2 
4. 12.63 D' L2 U R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' U' R D2 R' F' L2 B' U L 
5. (11.34) R2 D U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U' L2 D L' B' U2 R2 

My first sub-13 average of five. Yet I still don't have a sub-10 single.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 22, 2012)

7.19 LL skip

F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L' D2 B2 L2 B' R' D' B2 F'

alg.garron

wut

10.09, 8.92, (14.79), (7.19), 8.91 =>9.31


----------



## F perm (Sep 22, 2012)

19.42 first sub-20 ZZ single!
Non-lucky and 3rd sub-20 ever!
U B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 R U R2 F' R'


----------



## uvafan (Sep 22, 2012)

F perm said:


> 19.42 first sub-20 ZZ single!
> Non-lucky and 3rd sub-20 ever!
> U B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 R U R2 F' R'



Nice! My zz solution:

x2
R B D' R D'
U' L' U2 L2 U' L2 R U L
R U2 R' U R U' R
U R U R' U R U2 R'
Gperm U'

42 stm


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 22, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Nice! My zz solution:
> 
> x2
> R B D' R D'
> ...



You're alive!


Tried ZZ on that solve: OLL Skip T-perm.
21.75


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 22, 2012)

My accomplishment is that i modded my SS4. I kept putting it off, but its done. 
Mod is Konsta and Florian. Done with Sandpaper and nail file. took me roughly 3 hours. 
too tired to test it out. lol


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 22, 2012)

2x2.

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 0.86
worst: 7.36

mean of 3
current: 2.04 (σ = 0.22)
best: 1.49 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 5
current: 2.29 (σ = 0.25)
best: 1.66 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 12
current: 2.56 (σ = 1.36)
best: 2.09 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 50
current: 2.30 (σ = 0.47)
best: 2.30 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 100
current: 2.34 (σ = 0.48)
best: 2.34 (σ = 0.48)

Average: 2.34 (σ = 0.48)
Mean: 2.44


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 23, 2012)

1:57.95 5x5x5 single

Yay! Finally got one sub-2! For reference, I usually average about 2:20


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 23, 2012)

Overall PB av5 for 5x5 at Princeton today. 1:59.xy Also, 1:55.xy single!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally got around to removing most of my old youtube videos, only got 20 left now


----------



## ottozing (Sep 23, 2012)

One handed average of 100: 21.884


Spoiler: Times and scrambles



1. (15.935) D F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 R2 D2 F L2 R U F' D' L2 U L U' 
2. 20.963 R U B R F L2 B' L B' U F B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F L2 
3. 24.169 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U L2 U' F2 D B D2 R' B F2 D U' B' U L2 
4. 21.610 D2 F L U2 D B R2 L D R D2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 
5. (31.308) B' U' R' D' R2 D' F' B R F' D2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 D 
6. 19.596 L2 B R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 D F' L' F' R' B2 D2 U L2 R' 
7. 18.839 F2 R2 B L2 F U2 B2 F L2 U2 B U B U2 L' R B' L' U F2 U' 
8. 24.203 U2 F' L D' B' L2 D' R' L2 U R2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 
9. 23.035 L' F R U2 B D2 F B U R' B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 
10. 21.885 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L U2 B2 U R2 B' U F' L' F' D2 F' L2 
11. 22.362 B L2 U' L' D' B R' D2 F B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 
12. 22.960 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F' U' R U' L' D2 R' D F D2 R 
13. 18.961 B2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 B' F' R' U' L D2 F R F2 R2 B' R' 
14. 23.280 D2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 F D B' L B' D F2 R' D B 
15. 20.120 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 U2 L' D' F2 U' B' 
16. 22.771 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 F L F' R' D R2 F2 L' F 
17. 19.458 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D L R' D' F R2 B D2 L2 U F2 
18. 23.070 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R' F R U L B D2 U' F L' 
19. 23.003 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L' B' L' R F2 L U' F' U2 
20. 23.250 L B' D L2 D F R2 U' L' D L' D2 B2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 
21. 18.300 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D' U' R' B D' B' F2 R B' R2 F U' 
22. 19.094 D' F' B' D B' D2 B2 U2 L U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 
23. 22.905 D F B U2 F2 L' F2 D R F' B' U2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F D2 L2 
24. 22.771+ B' L2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 D' F2 U F' D2 R B2 D L' F2 
25. 20.537 L2 B L2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B' L R2 D U R U L 
26. 25.985 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 L' B' R U' L2 F D U2 F' D2 U' 
27. 24.034 L2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 B' L R' B F2 D' F2 U2 L U 
28. 23.377+ R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 L' B' F D' F2 D R U' L D 
29. 19.995 R' F2 L B' L' U B U R B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 D' 
30. 21.932 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 F U B R2 D2 L' U' B' R F' 
31. 22.130 D2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' R D' B L2 U2 B U R F D' F 
32. 26.554 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U B' D' L' U L' D2 U2 F' U R 
33. 22.392 L2 U2 R B2 F2 R D2 R F2 D2 L' U' R' U2 B' U L D F' U' L2 
34. (17.987) F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F R U' L' B U' 
35. 20.073 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B F2 U R B2 F R2 B2 U' B' F' 
36. 23.734 L' U F B' R2 D' R B U R2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 
37. 19.197 L' F' R2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F' U F2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R D2 L U2 L2 
38. 25.758 F U2 L2 B' U F2 B' R D R' F2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' 
39. 19.429 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' L' B' F U' F2 D' B F' R2 B2 
40. 21.590 U2 L F2 U2 L U2 R D2 L D2 L2 D' B' F2 D F2 U' L' D L D 
41. 20.608 D2 F L2 D2 F R2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L F2 D' F U2 B' R D2 L2 U' 
42. 20.914+ L D2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 R' B' R2 D2 B U2 R' D' L 
43. 24.543 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U F2 D' L2 F' L' F2 U' B F' U2 R2 D R' 
44. 25.775 R' L2 B2 U F L D2 B' U R2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 
45. (28.451) B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D B2 U2 B U B' U2 L R B L' F L U' 
46. 23.198+ U R2 U B2 D' U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' F' D' F R2 D F L U' R 
47. 19.286 L F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R D2 F' L' B2 D2 R' U' L F D L' 
48. 19.245 L D2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 F U' B' F2 R2 U L U' L' 
49. 20.850 R B2 D R2 D2 B' R U' F' D2 R2 L F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 
50. 19.369 B D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 B U2 R' B2 U' R2 D' L' D2 U' L2 B' 
51. 19.372 B' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 D' L' D2 B' F' L2 R' B' U' F2 
52. 19.527 B R' U F2 U' B U2 R' B L2 U D' R2 D' F2 B2 R2 B2 
53. 20.606 B2 L2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 F L R' U' L' F2 L U2 
54. 18.134 D' R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L F' D' F2 D L2 D2 L' B' D' 
55. 24.068 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 L F L D' R' U2 B' D' R' U2 
56. 23.165 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' R' D' B' U B' L F' 
57. 25.005 L2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 F L' B' D L2 F' U' 
58. 23.729 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F' R D2 U2 L' D R U F' R' 
59. 23.902 U2 B2 L R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' D' B L2 D U L' B F2 U' L 
60. 22.111 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D L2 B L F2 R' U B 
61. 20.568 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' U L2 F2 D B2 U F D2 U L' F L2 B D L' B' 
62. 18.782 R U' R' B R B' L' D F B D2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' 
63. 25.788 L' U D' L2 B' L D' F2 D F' D2 B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 U' 
64. 22.597 R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B' L' B U L D2 R' U2 R F' 
65. 21.088 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L' F' L2 F R2 F2 D' F' D2 R' 
66. 23.969 R B' U B' U B' R D F D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 L2 
67. (26.556) R2 L U L2 F R U B' U' F2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B 
68. 20.142 D F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 U R' B' U2 L' U L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 
69. (17.248) U2 B2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 U' L' B' F2 U' R' F' D U2 
70. 23.181 D2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F L' R B2 D R2 U F D' L' 
71. 23.531 L F' U' L2 B R' B2 L2 F' D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 D' L2 U 
72. 18.637 U2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 U F' U' R' B2 F2 D2 R' F' 
73. 21.499 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U F' U2 R' F L2 F2 L' U F U 
74. 20.933 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D2 R F2 L' D L' B' L' U B2 D2 
75. 23.605 B R2 F' L2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' U L2 D F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 
76. 25.496 U R' F' L U F' R F' L U B' U2 F B2 D2 F R2 D2 F' R2 L2 
77. 24.945 D' F' U2 D2 R B' U2 B L F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 D' R2 
78. 21.691 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 U2 R' D2 U' L R' F' R' U2 R' D 
79. 19.438 D2 L' B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B D' L U' R' D2 L2 F2 L2 
80. (29.087) U D F' D2 L' F' B2 R L2 U L2 F2 U2 B R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 
81. 21.289 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F L2 F R2 D2 R2 U' B R' D' R' F L2 D2 R F2 
82. 25.799 U2 F2 L D2 R' F2 U2 L U2 R D2 B' R2 U R2 D2 B2 R F' D' 
83. 19.805 F' L B R' F D R D' F U' R B2 L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 D2 F2 L 
84. 19.272 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' B' D B L F' L2 F2 U L' 
85. 22.892 L U2 D' L2 U2 F U' R' B R2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 R' D2 L2 
86. (27.004) F' D F L U2 D' F' R2 B U B2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 
87. 19.469 L2 D L2 F' U' D F' B' L' F' R U2 F2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2 R 
88. 20.134 R2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B F D2 B D2 L R F' L D' B' D2 L F U2 
89. 21.925 D R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L F' R2 B2 F2 D U' F D L2 U2 
90. 18.624 U' B2 R L U B R' D F U R2 F' B' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 
91. 21.639 L' F U' F2 B L2 D L' D' R D2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 B D2 F' R2 F2 
92. 22.329 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B F' L U F L2 F D F' L' D R2 U2 
93. 23.356 U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 R B' D' U2 F2 U2 B' D 
94. 23.526 L U' F L' D2 B' L' F2 U' R' B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' L' F2 
95. 21.768 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 L R2 D' R2 U F' L' D' B R2 
96. 19.879 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B R F D2 B D L R U' B U 
97. 21.436 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 L U' L2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R 
98. 23.838 D' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L' B L U2 L R2 U' B2 F' R' 
99. (17.257) R2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 D R2 D R D U L' U' B2 F' R' U2 B2 
100. (18.078) B2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R' D2 F2 L' U' L' F


----------



## uvafan (Sep 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You're alive!



lol. I've been more busy than usual with high school sports and workload.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 23, 2012)

OMG.... 5th PB this weekend 

D2 L2 Uw F' B L2 D2 R2 D' Fw' D2 Fw' U' Uw L2 U' F' Fw2 R' F' Uw Fw Uw2 U2 F Rw2 B' R U2 B2 U2 Uw' Rw' Uw Rw Uw D U' Fw' L'

38.000


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 23, 2012)

ZZ Pbz

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-23
solves/total: 553/553

single
best: 19.83
worst: 2:04.96

mean of 3
current: 38.16 (σ = 3.01)
best: 26.53 (σ = 2.28)

avg of 5
current: 36.71 (σ = 2.46)
*best: 28.59 (σ = 2.08)
*
avg of 12
current: 34.71 (σ = 4.11)
*best: 31.23 (σ = 3.34)*

avg of 50
current: 34.63 (σ = 4.26)
best: 34.01 (σ = 4.40)

avg of 100
current: 35.15 (σ = 4.58)
*best: 35.05 (σ = 4.45)
*
Average: 40.97 (σ = 7.64)
Mean: 41.82


Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1:00.78, 1:04.18, 54.11+, 41.31, 1:28.44, 51.47, 56.50, 1:15.88, 53.56, 37.22, 59.65, 59.15, 1:03.09, 48.05, 1:01.56, 55.59, 42.96, 50.63, 49.84, 1:00.36, 1:12.18, 1:25.40, 50.78, 1:14.72, 50.77, 1:17.59, 58.25, 42.15, 56.02, 2:04.96, 1:04.19, 30.68, 47.40, 44.83, 47.58, 42.72, 51.52, 40.41, 50.78, 37.72, 1:01.78, 1:03.50, 1:03.36, 52.30, 1:12.34, 32.90, 45.77, 51.72, 53.06, 1:08.30, 54.94, 34.61, 48.22, 54.25, 1:01.84, 56.96, 41.75, 41.33, 54.88, 41.91, 29.59, 57.81, 44.81, 41.66, 53.90, 19.83, 40.09, 39.19, 48.05, 54.78, 40.83, 41.05, 32.94, 45.36+, 44.69, 1:04.30, 45.46, 38.94, 44.38, 42.84, 38.46, 33.13, 1:02.21, 1:33.83, 45.71, 57.58, 29.41, 39.41, 43.55, 43.28, 55.58, 45.21, 1:10.09, 23.69, 47.50, 39.34, 32.02, 52.46, 38.22, 48.06, 50.18, 42.81, 48.94, 57.11, 49.50, 34.38, 40.72, 52.65, 33.36, 39.56, 50.88, 48.40, 47.22, 42.18, 57.93, 37.28, 36.94, 36.00, 35.09, 49.78, 41.68, 49.78, 42.88, 36.33, 40.25, 58.81, 47.41, 1:17.41, 1:06.59, 44.83, 45.21, 31.13, 42.11, 40.72, 37.25, 49.69, 54.96, 39.83, 42.83, 48.44, 32.25, 36.30, 36.86, 50.80, 33.47, 51.11, 36.25, 58.21, 46.96, 46.22, 38.75, 31.27, 59.83, 40.61, 49.28, 44.09, 55.55, 49.86, 34.58, 36.58, 39.58, 39.33, 45.06, 32.75, 1:09.96, 38.19, 44.38, 40.94, 33.52, 42.96, 33.41, 45.46, 33.21, 46.18, 39.86, 39.59, 44.86, 53.61, 42.78, 51.80, 40.06, 31.33, 53.43, 50.28, 36.77, 59.18, 37.43, 51.93, 37.08, 44.52, 32.16, 55.30, 38.69, 48.06, 32.33, 47.96, 44.80, 35.53, 56.15, 30.40, 40.03, 34.47, 33.58, 36.27, 42.59, 34.68, 54.02, 37.90, 42.00, 37.65, 30.86, 39.84, 47.59, 42.02, 33.21, 28.90, 43.65, 1:09.19, 42.43, 44.90, 34.61, 44.50, 30.77, 33.65, 52.90, 35.50, 40.83, 39.47, 39.90, 1:00.06, 43.36, 36.83, 33.11, 36.59, 35.36, 41.13, 39.81, 46.43, 37.71, 40.75, 40.21, 24.94, 43.56, 34.88, 34.27, 38.21, 47.66, 35.65, 53.33, 45.91, 37.47, 35.72, 30.96, 45.34, 35.91, 32.69, 39.44, 35.06, 40.47, 48.55, 31.21, 37.30, 31.05, 36.50, 29.18, 47.75, 43.94, 36.40, 45.08, 39.27, 54.68, 51.83, 37.00, 49.83, 29.15, 39.27, 29.90, 40.21, 40.30, 44.59, 43.68, 37.66, 48.96, 49.81, 44.58, 29.46, 41.81, 39.38, 34.36, 37.69, 46.91, 48.43, 44.03, 40.08, 40.91, 34.97, 31.21, 34.72, 29.81, 1:07.61, 1:02.83, 35.11, 35.27, 36.27, 38.09, 41.28, 40.75, 30.91, 34.15, 40.13, 46.21, 1:16.40, 36.03, 33.65, 54.43, 36.50, 48.43, 31.13, 40.84, 35.53, 46.81, 49.43, 50.72, 52.66, 47.02, 51.28, 50.46, 46.68, 51.16, 33.66, 32.53, 38.08, 40.13, 46.16, 27.77, 25.03, 44.06, 38.88, 30.22, 42.28, 40.80, 37.19, 56.86, 45.13, 36.25, 37.71, 47.69, 36.86, 57.19, 27.65, 28.28, 47.38, 33.40, 40.31, 35.58, 42.80, 46.09, 36.46, 44.58, 38.08, 42.72, 48.36, 34.90, 51.66, 29.18, 30.50, 37.97, 45.44, 1:04.96, 44.15, 50.81, 32.19, 37.18, 47.83, 48.61, 23.84, 29.72, 49.55, 35.78, 30.28, 36.52, 41.72, 39.59, 34.93, 29.18, 41.72, 28.03, 32.88, 28.53, 31.44, 26.21, 36.28, 42.83, 41.25, 28.65, 38.83, 46.55, 30.41, 30.90, 40.81, 37.58, 40.55, 40.66, 39.83, 36.86, 28.56, 40.44, 38.28, 31.47, 42.58, 38.59, 49.34, 50.16, 32.02, 35.72, 38.25, 37.84, 29.16, 34.69, 31.88, 30.59, 38.93, 41.15, 36.31, 33.55, 35.59, 46.75, 49.58, 27.52, 41.71, 32.11, 41.02, 36.66, 33.28, 37.19, 29.58, 31.56, 34.41, 41.46, 35.52, 36.52, 33.11, 34.43, 57.84, 39.58, 30.97, 39.27, 33.15, 35.28, 37.03, 37.08, 29.31, 39.97, 34.27, 36.96, 35.63, 38.65, 38.66, 59.58, 34.19, 32.21, 34.84, 44.28, 40.15, 39.59, 59.28, 29.90, 37.41, 27.91, 43.66, 39.30, 38.46, 26.02, 30.27, 32.61, 40.08, 27.86, 30.05, 35.08, 31.80, 27.75, 38.33, 39.71, 39.13, 42.80, 32.61, 42.72, 29.93, 30.08, 37.22, 37.11, 37.30, 31.47, 38.09, 38.46, 26.52, 47.02, 32.50, 40.30, 34.69, 33.22, 23.15, 29.80, 42.47, 30.46, 34.41, 33.68, 22.75, 33.68, 39.97, 41.09, 34.43, 45.84, 33.52, 33.22, 24.75, 31.93, 41.11, 35.84, 41.43, 36.81, 38.08, 35.61, 41.18, 30.61, 24.33, 28.88, 26.38, 33.09, 30.50, 32.80, 37.93, 34.38, 29.77, 39.78, 29.33, 29.19, 35.34, 36.56, 36.00, 49.78, 30.84, 39.78, 27.30, 31.68, 30.36, 49.77, 29.38, 35.36, 35.22, 40.22, 34.71, 39.55


----------



## leonparfitt (Sep 23, 2012)

3x3 Roux PB. 14.67 pretty easy scramble though

U2 D B' U F' U' R F' D2 F' L2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 B2


----------



## cubingawsumness (Sep 23, 2012)

First time I've ever done 100 3x3 solves in a day, and over 80 in one sitting. Got all pbs except mean of 3 and single.

Average of 5: 19.22 (just beat it again today)
Average of 12: 19.98 (first sub 20!)
Mean of 100: 21.18
Best single: 15.87
Best mean of 3: 18.08


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 23, 2012)

Just had the best 4x4 session ever. First ever sub minute. PB avg 5/12/25

avg5: 1:06.49 (σ = 4.58)
avg12: 1:11.70 (σ = 6.31)
avg25: 1:14.65 (σ = 4.75)

1:15.92, 1:17.36, 1:17.58, 1:21.19, 1:23.72, 1:14.72, 1:16.99, 1:18.82, 1:21.13, 1:12.99, 1:07.45, 1:15.70, 1:12.03, 1:02.22, 1:17.35, 1:13.72, 1:17.39, 1:12.94, 1:20.10, 1:13.84, 1:09.02, 1:22.50, 1:09.25, 1:01.21, 58.69


----------



## leonparfitt (Sep 23, 2012)

15.40 Roux single on 42mm Zanchi 
U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F D' B' F' U R F' R2 B2 F2


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2012)

Random 4x4 OH avg: 1:29.24, 1:24.86, 1:22.29, 1:18.94, 1:38.69 = *1:25.46*
First 2 solves had OP, not sure about PLL parities though.

Not sure what UWR is...


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 23, 2012)

PB avg12 since I started cubing again. 

Session average: 32.632
1. 30.029 L2 B U2 L D' F U' B2 R' B2 U L' R' D B D2 L' R' U2 D' F' U' B' U2 B' 
2. 38.118 U B L' U' F2 R' U B2 R' B2 R2 U' R' B' U R' U B' L2 D2 B' L2 R' B2 L2 
3. (42.220) R L2 B2 D' R F' R' U' L2 B' D2 L' U' D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' D2 F D U2 B 
4. 28.334 B D2 U' B' U2 B2 F2 U' R' F' R' U2 B F' D R D2 L D B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 
5. 34.472 U' F' U' D' R U' B' R' L D' F2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 R B2 D' F L F' U2 R' B' 
6. 39.150 R L' F D U2 R2 B L2 B2 D F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 L D' L2 B' F' R2 F2 L R' 
7. 28.667 B' L U' B' R' B F' D U2 F2 R F2 B' D' L' R F' D U' L' U F2 R' F2 U2 
8. 30.961 B2 D2 B' U R2 L2 D R' L F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F' L' B L R B R' B 
9. (22.878) D L U2 B2 F R U2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 F' L' R2 F L2 U2 D' B' U2 B' U2 F2 U 
10. 37.214 R F' B R' L2 D' B' U' L' U2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 D R2 U F' L' F' U B2 L B2 
11. 27.200 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F' B L' F' U' F B2 L' F2 U L' U F' B2 U2 L2 U R' F 
12. 32.177 R' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U F' U2 D2 R2 B L' U2 D2 L2 U D2 L' B D' L2 B' D2 L2 

w/ Lubix Fusion and Fridrich


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 23, 2012)

(12.91), 12.13, 10.86, 11.85, 11.66, 12.87, 12.12, 12.63, 9.89, (9.22), 10.95, 9.72, 11.83

11.36 average of 12 (PB)
10.19 average of 5 (PB)


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 24, 2012)

7.79 3x3 single PB


----------



## KCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

Good 4x4 session:
number of times: 20/20
best time: 35.16
worst time: 54.41

current mo3: 42.00 (σ = 5.23)
best mo3: 38.23 (σ = 1.76)

current avg5: 40.16 (σ = 2.18)
best avg5: 39.11 (σ = 2.14)

current avg12: 41.90 (σ = 2.99)
best avg12: 40.12 (σ = 2.76)

session avg: 41.08 (σ = 3.34)
session mean: 41.45

None are PB, but still pretty good


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 24, 2012)

First time solving 3x3x4 in awhile...

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-9-24
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: 45.27
worst: 1:11.00

mean of 3
current: 1:01.01 (σ = 8.91)
best: 51.76 (σ = 6.81)

avg of 5
current: 54.05 (σ = 7.85)
*best: 52.62 (σ = 3.95)*

avg of 12
current: 55.43 (σ = 5.29)
*best: 53.94 (σ = 5.04)*

Average: 56.22 (σ = 7.32)
Mean: 56.46

Time List:
47.80, 1:08.08, 1:11.00, 48.06, 54.91, 1:01.59, 45.27, 54.88, 55.18, 58.21, 59.63, 47.94, 47.72, 1:08.83, 51.31, 1:02.90

Bold is PB, who said you need to practice to improve?


----------



## emolover (Sep 24, 2012)

Best Average of 5: 1:30.64
Best Average of 12: 1:38.17
1:49.72, (2:00.07), 1:53.08, 1:50.98, (1:20.87), 1:36.64, *1:28.93, 1:31.60, 1:35.98, 1:31.36, 1:28.97,* 1:34.45

With the Dayan and more practice, sub 1:20 isn't looking that hard for Indiana.

Too lazy to roll the rest of the crap solves.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

45.04, (38.00), 40.88, (50.55), 44.81 = 43.58

dat single
felt like I was turning so slowly too


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

U R' F2 R U' F' U2 F2 R' U' 
1.97

fail.


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally Sub-12 avg of 100!
stats: 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.120
worst time: 17.368

current avg5: 12.813 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 10.603 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 12.195 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 11.113 (σ = 1.04)

current avg50: 11.945 (σ = 0.96)
best avg50: 11.599 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 11.896 (σ = 1.02)
best avg100: 11.896 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 11.896 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 11.967

times:
12.527, 12.992, 12.176, 11.080, 9.832, 13.264, 12.640, 13.415, 10.976, 12.512, 12.465, 11.776, 10.080, 11.792, 12.616, 10.888, 11.816, 10.920, 11.664, 11.584, 11.008, 12.944, 15.120, 10.848, 11.256, 9.865, 12.704, 16.241, 12.583, 11.049, 13.912, 15.239, 11.568, 13.288, 13.248, 11.265, 11.448, 10.592, 10.416, 11.464, 11.270, 11.576, 13.368, 12.417, 10.416, 10.679, 9.824, 13.137, 11.696, 9.240, 10.288, 11.888, 17.368, 11.600, 10.903, 11.377, 9.736, 13.576, 12.464, 11.536, 11.527, 10.384, 11.296, 13.225, 11.560, 11.233, 10.472, 10.536, 11.840, 12.968, 13.144, 11.600, 13.280, 10.960, 12.192, 13.440, 11.312, 11.857, 11.400, 12.920, 9.120, 12.160, 10.696, 11.560, 12.598, 12.736, 14.000, 13.088, 10.888, 13.600, 11.112, 12.968, 11.416, 11.160, 12.368, 14.944, 12.752, 13.336, 9.288, 12.352


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 24, 2012)

Well my excitement for the day was I dropped almost another minute off my 4x4 time, now pb is 3:34, ao5 3:47. May not be much compared to you speed demons out there but when I started 5 days ago it was 9+min.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 24, 2012)

13.22 pb ao 5


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 24, 2012)

49.95 4x4 avg50.

I can now legitimately say the I'm sub-50


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 24, 2012)

ZZ PB Single 

580. 19.81 D2 U R F2 U2 B2 D U2 R L B2 D2 U B R F2 L' D R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R' D

Old was 19.83 : P

And while I'm here, 28.00 AO5/30.64 AO12/33.06 AO100


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2012)

After doing 674 2x2 solves so far today, most of which have been terrible, I finally broke my average of 12 PB... by 0.01. 

1.72, 1.66, 1.81, 2.18, (2.33), 1.75, 1.68, 1.78, 1.69, 1.72, (1.55), 1.86 = 1.79 2x2 average of 12 



Spoiler: Scrambles



34. 1.72 R2 U R U F2 R' F2 R U R' U'
35. 1.66 R' U2 F2 R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
36. 1.81 F U F' U2 F' R' F R' F' R2 U'
37. 2.18 F U' F U2 F2 U' F2 R U' R' U'
38. 2.33 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U' F2 R' U'
39. 1.75 F2 R2 U2 R F R F U2 R' F2 U'
40. 1.68 R2 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
41. 1.78 R2 F R2 F' R U F U' F R' U'
42. 1.69 R2 F2 U R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
43. 1.72 U' R2 F2 R F' U F R2 U R' U'
44. 1.55 U2 R U' R F' R' F' U2 F' R' U'
45. 1.86 U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'



Edit: Also

1.84, 2.36, 2.11, 1.68, 1.93, 2.65, 2.34, 2.58, 2.88, 1.83, 2.84, 1.91, 1.68, 2.28, 2.55, 1.81, (1.44), 2.71, 1.94, 1.78, 1.94, 2.18, (1.13), 2.30, 2.16, 1.84, 2.34, 2.69, 2.03, (3.19), 1.68, 2.21, 2.43, 1.59, 1.80, 2.02, 1.71, (2.94), 2.68, 2.41, 1.97, 1.84, 2.03, 2.43, 2.18, 2.02, 2.22, 2.09, 2.33, 2.46, 1.61, 2.40, 2.46, (3.59), 2.30, 2.61, 2.03, 2.03, 1.86, 1.55, 1.72, 1.69, 1.78, 1.68, 1.75, 2.33, 2.18, 1.81, 1.66, 1.72, 1.94, 1.72, 2.52, 2.36, 1.91, 2.30, (4.19), (1.44), 2.25, 2.25, 2.66, 1.88, 2.28, 1.71, 2.18, 2.56, 1.96, 2.21, 2.40, (3.33), 2.02, 2.78, 2.19, (1.53), (1.21), 2.25, 2.08, 2.05, 1.84, 2.16 = 2.12 2x2 average of 100

Pretty good considering how slow I have become at 2x2. Btw I use the new qqTimer method of calculating average of 100 now, the old method is too hard to calculate as PPT doesn't support it and nothing that does will let me import times.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 24, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> Average of 5: 32.97
> Average of 12: 35.24
> 
> Won't expect to break these anytime soon O.O



I lied






Average of 5: 32.86
1. 32.90 Rw' L D2 R L' Rw' F2 Uw2 F R2 D' R' Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' B' Fw L' R' U' Uw' B L' R2 B' L2 B D2 U' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D' Rw R2 B D2 B R' 
2. (35.02) Fw R2 F Uw B2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw2 D' B Fw F2 D' B' D2 B2 Uw F' Rw' B2 F' D R2 Rw D2 L B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 Uw' R2 U 
3. 32.82 F L2 B F R D' Rw' Uw' L2 R Uw' Rw2 F' Rw D' B2 Uw R F2 L' Fw' Uw' R L D2 Rw2 U' B' L' B Rw D' B2 L2 U' F R U R2 Uw 
4. 32.86 Uw' B2 F' D2 L' D2 B2 Rw U2 Uw2 Rw' B Fw2 L Fw F U' Rw' R2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw' B2 L2 D U' B L D Rw' Fw' L D2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw' B' U2 
5. (30.68) U2 L' Rw' U B' F2 Uw' D2 Rw' L' U' Fw' U2 B2 F' R2 U Fw2 R Rw Uw2 Rw L' R2 Uw L' Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw B' Rw2 F2 L F2 L' D' 

Average of 12: 34.84
1. 37.49 Uw' L B D R2 L Rw Uw U2 B2 U' R D2 R2 L2 D' R' B D' Uw B' Fw Uw2 L' Fw L' D' R' Fw2 B Rw2 B' R2 F' Uw' D Fw' B' D F 
2. 31.30 B2 R F R' Fw2 D R' Uw Fw' F' B2 D' Uw2 L U' L Uw2 B R' D2 U' B2 R' Fw' Rw2 L' D2 R' D2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 Fw L2 B2 Fw' R U2 
3. 36.49 Rw2 F' Rw' F' Rw U F2 B' R' B' L2 Uw B2 U B Rw Uw F Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 R' B L2 Fw' F2 D2 Rw' B Uw2 Rw Fw B2 U B F Uw2 F R2 
4. 38.55 B D' L' Uw2 F' B' Fw2 Uw Fw2 U B Fw L Uw2 D B' Rw2 F' B Uw' D2 L2 Fw' D2 F' D2 Rw L' B' U Uw B' Rw B' F2 U Fw F Rw2 Fw' 
5. (46.76) Fw L R B Fw R2 B' Rw Uw2 F' Rw B Uw2 R2 D Rw' U' Fw F' L2 R2 B' R Rw2 U Uw2 D2 Fw2 B' L' F' B' L Rw' Uw Fw' F L' D2 U 
6. 34.60 R F' Rw2 B2 L F' Fw Rw2 U F' L2 R D2 L D' Rw R' U2 F D2 B' Uw2 F' D L2 U2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw' R D' Rw' B' R2 Uw F' L' Rw2 Uw2 
7. 32.90 Rw' L D2 R L' Rw' F2 Uw2 F R2 D' R' Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' B' Fw L' R' U' Uw' B L' R2 B' L2 B D2 U' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D' Rw R2 B D2 B R' 
8. 35.02 Fw R2 F Uw B2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw2 D' B Fw F2 D' B' D2 B2 Uw F' Rw' B2 F' D R2 Rw D2 L B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 Uw' R2 U 
9. 32.82 F L2 B F R D' Rw' Uw' L2 R Uw' Rw2 F' Rw D' B2 Uw R F2 L' Fw' Uw' R L D2 Rw2 U' B' L' B Rw D' B2 L2 U' F R U R2 Uw 
10. 32.86 Uw' B2 F' D2 L' D2 B2 Rw U2 Uw2 Rw' B Fw2 L Fw F U' Rw' R2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw' B2 L2 D U' B L D Rw' Fw' L D2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw' B' U2 
11. (30.68) U2 L' Rw' U B' F2 Uw' D2 Rw' L' U' Fw' U2 B2 F' R2 U Fw2 R Rw Uw2 Rw L' R2 Uw L' Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw B' Rw2 F2 L F2 L' D' 
12. 36.35 Uw' F' B Rw2 R2 Fw L2 R2 Uw' D2 R' B2 Rw' R U' Fw' U F' Rw' B2 F U2 B Uw' Rw D2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 D2 U' R2 Rw B L2 Rw U L2 R2 D 

The parity count was low though, and I think I did some miscrambles


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 24, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> I lied


You must be the fastest in the SEA region... hmm, either you or Asia.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 24, 2012)

I think it's Asia, or at least his times are far more stable than mine, I still get a bunch of 40s


----------



## WBCube (Sep 24, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> best time: 0.25



:O How did that happen?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2012)

WBCube said:


> :O How did that happen?



If you look at my edits, it was actually a mistake - I reset the timer during a solve so needed to give myself a DNF, so I just started and stopped the timer and made that a DNF. When I tried to import my times from PPT to qqTimer, the penalties didn't import. My best real solve was 0.97 (I think.)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 24, 2012)

Average of 12: 7.95
1. 7.26 F2 D F' U2 B' U' B2 U R F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F U2 F2 B
2. 8.78 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F' D B2 L' R2 F2 D' B U2 L'
3. 7.03 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U L U R' B2 R2 D' U2 B' D F'
4. 8.60 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L F' D B' D' F2 U' F U' R2
5. (6.85) U' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B R2 U' L B2 D B R' D2 F'
6. (9.90) D2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L' U' R2 B L2 U' F2 D B'
7. 9.60 F L' U2 L' U D2 L2 D' L D2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B U2 F'
8. 6.90 R' U B U2 F' R' F U D B R2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2
9. 7.79 B' D2 F R2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L' U F D' R' U' F2 L B
10. 8.49 F L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' D' U2 R' B' L2 R' U'
11. 7.07 F2 D R' L2 D' F L B U F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 D2
12. 7.94 R2 U2 L B2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R F U L' B' L' U B2 U F' 

my second sub-8 average


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 24, 2012)

Average of 5: 13.88
1. 14.11 L B2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F D2 R' B' R' B' U F2 R U' 
2. (17.22) R2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L U R2 F' D F' R D' R' 
3. 12.26 U2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 U2 L2 R' F2 R D F L' B2 R D' U2 B D F' 
4. (11.95) B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F' U' L2 B D' R2 D2 B2 R' U' 
5. 15.27 L D F R B' U F2 L2 D' L F' L2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' 
Finally a new pb


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 24, 2012)

9.711 3x3 ao5.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 24, 2012)

8.76 avg5 (10th in the world rankings) and 40.51 avg5 (pb) and 36.88 single in competition.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 25, 2012)

I finally know full CLL after starting to learn it in december 2009.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Shortey said:


> 8.76 avg5 (10th in the world rankings) and 40.51 avg5 (pb) and 36.88 single in competition.



moar10


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 25, 2012)

(8.14), 9.99, 9.88, 10.98, 10.25, 11.21, (13.45), 10.34, 10.27, 9.50, 11.04, 8.87 = 10.23

sq1 obv. Pretty sure it's a PB (definitely PB with random state scrambles).


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 25, 2012)

1:50.14 mega single. pb by 16 seconds.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 25, 2012)

Best average of 5: 2.39
6-10 - (3.39) 2.46 2.39 2.33 (2.07)

Best average of 12: 2.87
1-12 - 3.26 (1.82) 3.13 3.53 3.54 3.39 2.46 2.39 2.33 2.07 (3.99) 2.61

2x2 :3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 26, 2012)

1.84 2x2 AO12 on cam.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 26, 2012)

times:
12.98, 10.99, 15.04, 12.40, 13.17, 16.29, 12.80, 12.50, 14.38, 16.37, 12.19, 11.19, 11.35, 9.65, 10.92

best time: 9.65
worst time: 16.37
best avg5: 11.15 (σ = 0.22)
best avg12: 12.72 (σ = 1.62)
session avg: 12.78 (σ = 1.63)


----------



## already1329 (Sep 26, 2012)

New Roux single PB of 12.69.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

already1329 said:


> New Roux single PB of 12.69.



lol 12.69 and you have 69 posts. what a coincidence


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2012)

Some ridiculous 4x4 PBs.

best avg5: *39.02* (σ = 0.96) - sub40?!?!?
(41.68), 40.13, 38.45, 38.49, (38.15)

best avg12: *42.56* (σ = 4.22) - WAY sub45
39.34, 46.27, 45.80+, 38.52, 48.18, 48.71, (52.75), 41.68, 40.13, 38.45, 38.49, (38.15)

current avg100: *46.74* (σ = 3.78)

(and 35.68 single, w/e)



Spoiler



times (reset, import):
44.53, 56.49, 45.66, 43.14, 42.36, 47.88, 43.43, 51.36, 44.20, 50.43+, 46.47, 42.65, 47.70, 38.95, 49.30, 46.47, 47.75, 48.27, 45.95, 50.50, 46.08, 43.90, 47.78, 51.64, 44.43, 50.64, 44.95, 47.21, 50.76, 48.75, 54.74+, 53.99, 42.13, 48.86, 50.53, 45.12, 48.15, 51.74, 45.86, 55.25, 48.40, 50.38, 44.94, 44.02, 49.76, 44.16, 49.79, 49.86, 36.40, 49.91, 50.51, 45.11, 50.52, 54.03, 54.72, 43.99, 44.20, 36.48, 41.82, 48.72, 42.23, 47.83, 45.88, 39.30, 43.50, 51.04, 52.75, 50.89, 47.93, 49.68, 52.55, 39.71, 48.39, 43.53, 50.12, 51.83, 35.68, 47.23, 48.19, 41.97, 51.25, 50.74, 46.77, 56.12, 48.23, 46.87, 42.88, 41.24, 43.17, 39.34, 46.27, 45.80+, 38.52, 48.18, 48.71, 52.75, 41.68, 40.13, 38.45, 38.49, 38.15, 50.06


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 26, 2012)

31.92 avg5 with right hand. yee.


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 26, 2012)

Played around with some PLLs yesterday:

R' U R' Aperm 0.72
Jperm 0.92 
Eperm 1.11 
R U' R Uperm 0.94 
Breandan's Lperm from back 0.94


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 26, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.84 2x2 AO12 on cam.



Lol right after you said you need to film more. If we are counting my average of 12 as 1.84, then that will be equal YouTube UWR.


----------



## emolover (Sep 26, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Some ridiculous 4x4 PBs.
> 
> best avg5: *39.02* (σ = 0.96) - sub40?!?!?
> (41.68), 40.13, 38.45, 38.49, (38.15)
> ...



Didnt you average like 53 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 26, 2012)

yay finally sub 9

Average of 12: 8.95
1. 7.93 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' L R U F' 
2. (7.63) B2 R' U L F' L U L' B' U B2 R' D2 R F2 R2 F2 B2 R' B2 U2 
3. 8.48 L B' R L2 U2 B R2 D2 R' U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D 
4. 10.24 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 F L B2 U2 F' L2 B' D' F' R 
5. 9.21 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B L' R' F2 U' R F U' R' 
6. 8.25 R B L F L2 D' L' F' D' B2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 
7. (10.80) U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' R' B D' R2 F L F' R' B2 
8. 9.27 B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B U R B' U B' L2 B2 L 
9. 8.29 L2 D B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L' R F' D U F' R2 B L' 
10. 9.56 L' F' D2 F B' R' U' L2 F U2 B2 R2 L F2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 
11. 8.89 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L' D L2 B D' F U2 R D F 
12. 9.40 R U2 F2 L2 F' B' U' R' D' B' U L2 D F2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U' 

first five was a 8.54 ao5, which is also pb, yay~


----------



## istanful (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive got a sub 1 megaminx time on video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=m-ch-fea&v=PQMX12tcE-c#
That was my second sub 1.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 26, 2012)

Just finished my 20,000th 2x2 solve on PPT!  Time was 2.18.

It's kind of funny - it took me from 30th December 2011 - 27th June 2012 (180 days) to get to 10,000 solves, but then only from 27th June 2012 - 26 September 2012 (91 days) to get from 10,000 up to 20,000. So for the first 10,000, I did an average of 55.55 solves a day. For the recent 10,000, I did an average of 109.89 solves a day. :O So I have started cubing a lot more.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 26, 2012)

I know Full Pi/H COLL for 2 days now and just got my first EPLL skip


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 26, 2012)

feels good doesn't it :>


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 26, 2012)

It makes me want to learn the other cases really bad


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 26, 2012)

New PB for most 2x2 solves in 1 day: 1,074. They were slow though.  So I have now done 2,623 solves of my 10,000 cube marathon - over a quarter of the way there!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 26, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Lol right after you said you need to film more. If we are counting my average of 12 as 1.84, then that will be equal YouTube UWR.



i thought you had a 1.80 on cam?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2012)

emolover said:


> Didnt you average like 53 a couple weeks ago.


Since I got a modded SS from thecubicle I've been hanging around at like 48-49 avg12s (although with a lot of random sub40s), but yeah, these times are a lot faster than the previous ones.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 26, 2012)

sq1

9.41, 8.59, (15.80), 9.58, 9.69, 9.65, 11.42, 10.97, 9.87, 9.39, 9.78, (8.42) = 9.84

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally :O That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 26, 2012)

555single: 1:05.63, (yau)

am happy.


----------



## kbh (Sep 26, 2012)

Gogogo sub 1


----------



## Godmil (Sep 26, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> sq1
> 
> 9.41, 8.59, (15.80), 9.58, 9.69, 9.65, 11.42, 10.97, 9.87, 9.39, 9.78, (8.42) = 9.84
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!



Amazing!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2012)

qcube 4x4 37.176 single. First 37, PB is 36.03.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Just finished my 20,000th 2x2 solve on PPT!  Time was 2.18.
> 
> It's kind of funny - it took me from 30th December 2011 - 27th June 2012 (180 days) to get to 10,000 solves, but then only from 27th June 2012 - 26 September 2012 (91 days) to get from 10,000 up to 20,000. So for the first 10,000, I did an average of 55.55 solves a day. For the recent 10,000, I did an average of 109.89 solves a day. :O So I have started cubing a lot more.



ao20k?


----------



## r_517 (Sep 26, 2012)

Clock: avg of 5: 5.72
1. 5.98 u=3,d=1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUUd
2. 5.96 u=-5,d=6 / u=6,d=-3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-5 / Uddd
3. 5.21 u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=4 / UUUU
4. (6.58) u=2,d=6 / u=-4,d=-3 / u=4,d=-3 / u=0,d=4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-4 / u=6 / u=-5 / d=1 / UddU
5. (4.65) u=2,d=0 / u=-4,d=5 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0 / u=4 / u=6 / u=-3 / u=0 / d=4 / ddUU

after stopping cubing for 10 months...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 26, 2012)

r_517 said:


> Clock: avg of 5: 5.72
> 1. 5.98 u=3,d=1 / u=-1,d=-4 / u=0,d=4 / u=-4,d=-4 / u=6 / u=3 / u=-5 / u=-3 / u=-3 / d=4 / UUUd
> 2. 5.96 u=-5,d=6 / u=6,d=-3 / u=6,d=-3 / u=-4,d=3 / u=0 / u=-3 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=6 / d=-5 / Uddd
> 3. 5.21 u=0,d=-1 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-2,d=-2 / u=5,d=2 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=-2 / u=1 / d=4 / UUUU
> ...



Niice 
Hope to see some great times at UKO


----------



## r_517 (Sep 26, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Niice
> Hope to see some great times at UKO



Yeah hopefully


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 26, 2012)

i remeber how to somewhat solve

number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.78
worst time: 24.08

current avg5: 16.06 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 14.55 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 16.13 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 15.04 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 16.56 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 16.69


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> i remeber how to somewhat solve
> 
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 11.78
> ...



I saw this and thought it was Sq-1


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 26, 2012)

it is...


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> it is...



lolwut.
You call that "how to somewhat solve"?


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 26, 2012)

when ive done mid 15 ao100s, yes


----------



## CHJ (Sep 26, 2012)

2nd sub 25 Ao12 OH and a 0.93 magic solve, as long as i can get NR for the single before it gets removed im happy


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2012)

1.65, 1.76, 1.93, (1.51), (2.12) = 1.78
2.32, 2.68, 2.46, 1.76, 2.14, (2.85), 2.46, 1.65, 1.76, 1.93, (1.51), 2.12 = 2.13
2.53 mo100


----------



## CHJ (Sep 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> no.



I thought you'd say that, but i've had another go and its now 0.90, sorry ben


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> when ive done mid 15 ao100s, yes



I've done mid 15 OH avg100s, but I'm still happy with 15.04 avg12s...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I thought you'd say that, but i've had another go and its now 0.90, sorry ben



you will fail at uko. or i'll beat you by .01


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 27, 2012)

omg colin so fast


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 27, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I've done mid 15 OH avg100s, but I'm still happy with 15.04 avg12s...



but because of parities and cubeshapes ao12s can vary a lot
and i am happy with it


----------



## already1329 (Sep 27, 2012)

12.96 Roux solve on video.
http://youtu.be/ZgGKdPCyWZ8


----------



## already1329 (Sep 27, 2012)

Roux single PB of 11.94.
CMLL skip.

Scramble: D2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 L B2 D2 R B' U R D2 R2 D' F R2 F' U


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> i thought you had a 1.80 on cam?



Oh yeah I forgot about that. Iirc though that should probably be a DNF because of overinspection as well. 



Ickathu said:


> ao20k?



DNF obviously lol. Median (the next best thing that PPT gives) is 2.28.


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 27, 2012)

0.81 R U' R Uperm, 0.90 R2 U Uperm, 0.97 R2 U' Uperm, 0.97 R' U R' Uperm. Sub1 all Uperms, and I can't sub1 Hperm, yea.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2012)

Just finished day 4 of my 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon. No real PBs.  It was still a decent day of cubing though.

New PB for most solves in 1 day again - 1,085. So that's now 3,708/10,000.

And, I'm improving. Days 1-3 all had median times (mean/average is DNF) of 2.3x. Today's median was 2.22!  Also, I did 4 complete averages of 100 today, which is an accomplishment in itself. The times were (iirc) 2.21, 2.20, 2.27, 2.21. The last one was 2.15 average until I got a 7 on the 96th solve, after already having gotten a 7 on the 11th solve. I tried to roll it, and got a DNF.  But the good thing is, I'm improving, and I actually kind of feel fast again.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 27, 2012)

first sub-30 ao12 using roux 
1 28.28s U L' B2 R B2 R2 D B' U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' B R' B' U R2 U R2 U R B 
2 24.64s F2 D B L B2 R2 D2 L D' F R' B L B L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D R B2 D2 B2 
3 31.76s U B' D' B2 U' L B' U' R2 U2 L F D' L2 B U R' U' R' D' F2 D' F2 L B2 
4 34.09s F' R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B L2 F2 R' U' L U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B2 U F2 R2 
5 29.13s D' B R2 U' F' R B2 L' B' R' F2 L' F L2 U' F' L2 F' D L' F' R F' D' R 
6 24.04s D' R2 B2 D2 B' L B2 L D F U F' L2 B2 R U' L' D' B' L D2 R2 B U' R 
7 28.23s D B2 U R' F2 D F L F U2 B U' B' U2 B' U L2 D' R2 U' R2 B L D2 L2 
8 27.11s U R2 F L F U R2 U2 F' D2 R D2 F2 L F' D' R' F' L U F U' L2 F2 U 
9 33.34s D' F' R' U F D B' L' D' F' U2 L2 D2 B L F' L2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 R' 
10 32.31s B L U2 B' U2 B R2 D' R F D2 F2 L2 U' L U B' U2 L2 B' L' B2 R' D2 B2 
11 29.38s R B' L' F L B2 D R B' L' U' F L D' R F2 R' F' R B D2 F L B' L 
12 29.74s U F2 R' U B D' L2 D B D B2 L B D' F' L' D' B R D' R2 F2 U R2 U2


----------



## Julian (Sep 28, 2012)

OH 13.90 U F2 U F2 B' L D2 F' U' D' B2 R' B2 R U2 F2 B2 L B2 D2 B2

x2 y U R' F' (U' D') R2
y' U R U' R'
y U' R U' R' U y R U' R'
R' U' R z U' R U
R' (x z') R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
r U2 R' U' R U' r' U

EDIT: part of an 18.60 ao5


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2012)

4x4x4 K4 

55.06 = (47.05), 51.69, 57.10, 54.79, 53.47, (1:13.81), 53.07, 52.79, 54.81, 57.15, 54.97, 1:00.76


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2012)

First sub-1.9 master magic single: 1.88.


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 28, 2012)

0.80 R U' R Uperm, 0.69 R' U R' Aperm and consistently sub-0.9, 0.97 Jperm.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2012)

Tied Master Magic AsR average!
1.96, 1.96, 1.94, 1.90, 1.86 = 1.93


----------



## Godmil (Sep 28, 2012)

OMG, I just knocked 30seconds off my 4x4 average, just by lubing it. (~2.15 down to ~1.45).
(I knew my cube was holding me back, but going from an X-cube to a SSv4 (which I spent 2 weeks modding) made little to no difference... just now I found my long lost bottle of maru lube and was curious if that would make any difference... evidently about 30seconds of locks difference.)

I'm soo chuffed, my long term goal was to get around 1.30-1.45, I had no idea I could achieve that in a day.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 28, 2012)

Spoiler: 2x2 3.21 Ao100



Average of 100: 3.211
1. 3.022 U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R' 
2. 2.398 F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R U2 
3. 3.568 U R U2 R' U F R2 F R U' 
4. 2.405 F' R2 U' R U2 F R2 F2 U2 
5. 2.892 R F2 R' F R F' U' R2 U2 
6. 3.746 R F' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
7. 3.544 U' F R U' R' U2 F R2 U' 
8. 3.511 F2 U2 F' U F2 R F' R2 U2 
9. 2.652 R U' F2 U' F' U2 F U' R2 
10. 2.954 U' F' U2 F U R2 U2 R' U2 
11. 2.288 R' U' R2 U' F R' F2 R' U 
12. 4.008 U' R' F U' R' F2 U2 R U 
13. 3.462 R' F R' F' R2 F2 U R' F' 
14. 3.546 F R F R U F2 R' F2 R2 
15. 2.961 U' R F2 U2 R F' U' F R' 
16. (1.996) R2 F2 R F U2 R' F2 R F2 
17. 2.422 F2 U' F2 R' U2 R F R' U' 
18. 3.120 F2 U F' R F' R U2 R' F2 R' 
19. 2.749 R' U2 F R F U2 R' F R2 
20. 2.967 R2 U' F2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U' 
21. (2.006) F U R2 F' R2 F' R U' F' U 
22. 2.314 R U' R F R F U2 F U 
23. 3.363 U' F U2 R F' R' F2 R' F 
24. 2.198 R2 U' R U' R2 U F U2 R2 
25. 4.303 U' F R F R U2 R U' R 
26. 4.388 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U 
27. 3.374 R F2 U R F U2 R F' R2 
28. 2.859 U R' U' R' F2 U F U2 F2 R' 
29. 2.801 F' R' U' F R U R' U2 F 
30. 2.499 R' U R U' R2 U F' U F' 
31. 3.509 R2 U F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' 
32. 4.178 F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 U R U' 
33. 3.804 F' R' U R' U2 F R U R' 
34. 4.603 U' F2 U F' R2 U R' F U' 
35. (5.754+) F' U2 R' F R2 F R2 F' U 
36. 3.009 R' U2 R' U R2 F U R' U2 
37. 3.740 R' U' F2 U2 F2 R' U R2 U' 
38. 4.463 F' U2 R2 F' U R U' F U' 
39. 4.140 R' F U' R2 U' F2 R U2 R2 
40. 3.206 U2 R U F' R U R2 U F2 
41. (7.750) U2 F U F2 U R2 U R2 U 
42. 4.376 F2 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' 
43. 2.967 U F2 R' F' U R2 U' R2 U 
44. (1.960) U R' F' R2 U F U2 F' U 
45. 3.331 R U2 F2 U R2 F' U2 F' U' 
46. 3.910 U' F2 U' R F2 R F' U F2 
47. 2.933 F' U' R F2 U2 F' R U' F2 U2 
48. 3.294 U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 
49. (8.658) R' U' F U' R2 U F2 U' R 
50. 2.911 R2 F R' F' U' R2 F U' R' 
51. 3.691 R2 U' F' U F2 U R2 F' R' 
52. 3.360 F2 R' F R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 
53. 3.141 F' R2 U2 R F' U F2 R' U2 
54. 3.223 U F2 R' U F R' F2 R U2 
55. 2.762 R' F R' F2 U2 R F R F' U' 
56. 3.357 F U' F R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' 
57. 2.648 R U2 R2 F' R' U R2 U R 
58. 3.219 F' R F2 R' U2 R' F' U' F' 
59. 3.413 R' F' R' F R U2 R2 F2 U2 
60. 3.640 R' F U F U2 R' U' R2 F U' 
61. 3.161 F' R2 U' R U' R' U2 F2 R 
62. 3.609 U2 R' U' F' U2 R U' R' U 
63. 3.739 F2 R U2 R U2 R' U' F U' 
64. 2.827 F' U' R U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
65. (4.884) U' R U2 R F2 R' F R' U 
66. 3.251 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U F U' 
67. 3.681 F R2 U' R U F' U2 F U 
68. 2.565 F2 R F2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 
69. 2.923 F R2 F' U' F U2 F' R' U2 
70. (2.099) R2 U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U' R' 
71. 3.992 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U F U' 
72. (6.186) U' F U' R2 F U' F R2 F 
73. 2.136 R F R2 F R' U' F R2 F' 
74. 2.468 R' U2 F U2 F R' U' F R2 U 
75. 3.355 R' F' R U R U2 F R2 F' 
76. 2.325 R2 U' R' U' F2 U' R F' R' U' 
77. 3.023 R U R2 U' R U' F U R U' 
78. 2.399 U' F2 R U F' R2 U F2 U' 
79. 3.061 U2 F U' F2 U R F2 U R' 
80. 3.805 U2 R U2 R U2 R U' F' U2 
81. 3.042 R2 U R2 U F R F R2 F U 
82. 2.485 F' R F R' U R' U2 R F2 
83. 2.351 U2 R2 F2 U' R U2 R F R2 
84. 4.821 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U' 
85. 3.413 R' F2 U F R2 F U2 R2 U' 
86. 3.213 F U F U' R2 F' U R U' 
87. 2.473 F U' R F' R' U2 R F2 U2 
88. 3.228 U' F' U' F R' F R' F2 R2 U2 
89. 3.130 U2 F' U2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
90. 3.348 F U' R F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' 
91. 3.822 U F U' F U' R2 U2 F R' 
92. 3.328 U2 R2 U' F2 R' F U' R U2 
93. 2.652 F R2 F R' F R2 F2 R' U2 
94. 2.407 R F R' F2 R' F U F2 U' 
95. 3.905 F2 R U' R' U R2 U F U 
96. 2.930 U F2 R U R2 F R2 F R 
97. 3.187 F U2 R' F R2 F' U F2 U R' 
98. (2.015) R F U2 F U R2 U R2 U2 
99. 2.740 F' U' F' R F2 U R' F R' 
100. 3.046 R U' F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 28, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Tied Master Magic AsR average!
> 1.96, 1.96, 1.94, 1.90, 1.86 = 1.93



In comp, or at home?


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> In comp, or at home?



At home, I fail really hard when at competitions.


----------



## emolover (Sep 28, 2012)

1:24.13 megaminx solve. First of the day and in the middle of class while a friend was talking to me. Moderate star, normal F2L of course besides the nice lookahead, easy second to last side, but I unfortunately got U2' 5 corner cycle.

Also got a 10.04 3x3 solve when racing two friends.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2012)

How do you cube in class without everyone being distracted and telling you to stop? I've never even attempted this.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> How do you cube in class without everyone being distracted and telling you to stop? I've never even attempted this.


Do it anyway? That's how I got through highschool.


----------



## emolover (Sep 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> How do you cube in class without everyone being distracted and telling you to stop? I've never even attempted this.



It is a manitory study hall that everyone takes and I have been with the same people for four years so they are use to it. I will say that I can not blind in class.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2012)

55mm zhanchi .

avg of 12: 8.29

Time List:
1. 8.03 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F L U R' D' L2 B2 R U L2 F2 
2. 7.90 F2 U F D' B2 U' R U B' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 
3. (7.08) R2 L' D2 B' D R' L' B R2 F' B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D F2 U2 F2 
4. 8.44 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 U2 B D2 B2 D L' U2 B' U2 R D2 L2 D R' 
5. 9.48 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' B2 R' D F' U' B2 
6. 9.24 F D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 L F U L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 
7. 7.32 L F2 L D2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 L R D' F' R D F 
8. 8.23 D2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' U2 R' B L D L' F' R' 
9. 8.68 L2 B2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 L D2 B' U B2 R U2 F' L' B D U' 
10. 7.50 F L2 B D2 B F2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 L' R2 B L2 R' F D' R F2 
11. (10.65) R' F R F2 L2 B' L' U L2 B' L2 F' U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 
12. 8.09 L2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R' D' L D2 B' R U2 R D2 R


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2012)

4x4x4, yau

43.44 avg5 = (50.84), 45.40, (41.60), 42.86, 42.07

45.71 avg12 = (50.92), 45.21, 45.30, 49.79, (39.45), 45.30, 48.76, 50.84, 45.40, 41.60, 42.86, 42.07


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2012)

First ever 2x2 AO1000: 2.23


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 28, 2012)

4x4 First ever sub 1 with parity: 
12. (57.34) f L2 r B U F U u' F B' R2 U R F' f2 U r' u' U f u B' F' U2 R' D2 r' U2 B2 U L' u' r' U' L2 R F' D2 F2 U 
it was even OLL parity


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 28, 2012)

4x4x4 K4

First sub-50 Ao5 

Best average of 5: 49.82
1-5 - 48.86 (48.75) (56.08) 49.94 50.67


----------



## F perm (Sep 28, 2012)

13.90 single awesome EOL, EPLL skip!
Yes, yes, yes, yes so much win!
My averages are like 25 seconds.
Previous PB was 16.xx w/ CFOP, but now it's with ZZ!


----------



## emolover (Sep 28, 2012)

I now know enough about using inventor to make non-basic designed cubes. When new computer comes here and I torrent inventor professional, I will design a new 2x2.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 29, 2012)

6.83 Single 3x3 PB 

On film too. I'll upload it when my computer wants to work.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 29, 2012)

Got two sub-40's in a row, 38.06, 39.76. But surrounded by a whole bunch of 48's and 49's, so no PB's anywhere...

Tied my 48.49 avg50 though


----------



## emolover (Sep 29, 2012)

Best Average of 5: 10.84
Best Average of 12: 11.93
Best Time: 9.09
Worst Time: 19.81
Individual Times:
13.18, 11.60, 11.80, 13.30, (19.81), *(9.09), 11.32, 9.62, 14.72, 11.57*, 11.76, 10.41

I need to update my records spoiler.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> First ever 2x2 AO1000: 2.23



Onice. I get too many DNFs to have a decent average of 1000, but I know my median of >1000 solves I did in a day was 2.22. If you cut out all the DNFs and an equivalent number of the best solves then found the mean though, it would probably be a fair bit slower.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 29, 2012)

Tried filming sub 8 single.
Instead got this

9.20, (13.41), 9.83, 8.94, 10.49, 9.36, 10.57, (8.85), 9.38, 11.41, 9.96, 10.19 =>9.93

1. 9.20 R' D L' U R F2 R2 U B L2 D2 R F2 B2 L' F2 L D2 R' U2 
2. (13.41) B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U L2 F R2 D B' U' F' U2 L2 R' U' 
3. 9.83 D2 F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D L B' D L F' R U2 L F' 
4. 8.94 B' U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 U F' L' B R2 F R2 D' L2 F 
5. 10.49 L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 R D' R' D2 R2 U' B' L' B U2 F2 
6. 9.36 L F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 B R' B D L' B' R' D U' B2 
7. 10.57 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 L U B' L B R2 D' L2 D' L2 
8. (8.85) R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 F R2 U' F D' B L D2 L2 D2 L U 
9. 9.38 F2 R B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' B' L2 B2 R' D B D2 L 
10. 11.41 L2 B L2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' R' F' D' R2 B D B 
11. 9.96 B F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 F D2 B F' L' U B2 R' D U' B' U F' 
12. 10.19 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' F' L U2 L D2 B2 D U2 B

Second sub 10 ever (not PB)

9.38 was PLL skip. Both 8s were E perms

When scrambling the 10.57 I had a pop and it took me forever to put it back in. After I put it back in and rescrambled, the cube became faster lololol

Edit: scrambled wrong on the 9.38...Oh well, close enough for me

Edit: 

6.74 3x3 PB single!
U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 B' F2 U2 L' R F U R2 D' B' D' B' F'
alg.garron



```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	6.74	43	6.38	45	6.68[/color]
```


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 29, 2012)

did a 33 single and 37 average, nr, but not satisfied enough -.-


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2012)

1.89 2x2 average of 12. Otherwise, another fail day of 2x2. 

I'm over half way in my 10,000 2x2 marathon (5,302/10,000) on day 6. The day's median was 2.31, and again I didn't finish a single average of 100.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 29, 2012)

12.86 Roux solve on video.

http://youtu.be/2L2B0KMOCBc


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 29, 2012)

It's been a bad week for me being a few seconds above my average. But today I got pb's in both 3x3 and 3x3 OH. Average of 5 and 12. Feels good.

*3x3*
*Avg5:* 15.25
*Avg12* 16.02

*3x3 OH*
*Avg5:* 24.06
*Avg12* 25.93

Average of 12 OH was like 1.5-2 seconds improvement, just like that.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 29, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.89 2x2 average of 12. Otherwise, another fail day of 2x2.
> 
> I'm over half way in my 10,000 2x2 marathon (5,302/10,000) on day 6. The day's median was 2.31, and again I didn't finish a single average of 100.



what all your DNFs from? You one look so good that it surely canr be from.one looking it wrong.

also, 1,000 solves a day is crazy haha. i can do a few hundred a day but i normally gey angry and rage qiit.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 29, 2012)

petrus avg100: 18.53



Spoiler



19.04, 22.56, 15.67, 14.68, 21.65, 22.81, 15.11, 21.57, 21.46, 16.16, 16.99, 18.16, 18.08, 16.28, 16.60, 21.38, 19.56, 19.39, 18.96, 18.10, 15.92, 17.06, 17.23, 20.18, 24.09, 19.84, 18.08, 21.30, 17.59, 16.75, 20.00, 17.19, 20.10, 20.61, 17.54, 20.69, 17.56, 21.88, 22.22, 16.48, 16.16, 17.62, 13.31, 18.87, 19.99, 15.36, 18.38, 21.34, 21.46, 23.82, 20.71, 17.77, 23.46, 19.16, 16.47, 20.55, 18.18, 21.15, 20.29, 18.00, 17.48, 16.69, 20.36, 15.43, 15.88, 20.67, 21.19, 16.24, 16.28, 16.23, 19.13, 17.73, 20.83, 16.07, 21.63, 15.36, 14.88, 18.38, 18.48, 18.29, 13.75, 20.17, 19.61, 17.33, 19.86, 16.47, 17.09, 16.08, 17.69, 16.58, 14.39, 17.27, 19.61, 18.42, 17.05, 20.31, 21.76, 19.94, 20.48, 13.37


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 29, 2012)

555, OBLBL (my variant)

Best average of 5: 1:25.29
(1:34.17) (1:20.91) 1:27.61 1:21.18 1:27.08

UWR?

The only difference is that I do all centres after the 5x4x1 block, then I solve FD and BD. (Just using a very simple slice replace slice back technique).


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 29, 2012)

55.94 234 relay 
2) F U2 F R' U' F' R' U2 R2 
3) R2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L D2 B L' D U' R' D' F' D' 
4) U' D B D' r2 f' R U u' R2 r2 f D2 u2 F' L' U2 D u' r D2 F' u F B' u' B' U B D2 U' L2 D u2 r' u2 r U u2 f 

2x2 is too hard


----------



## kbh (Sep 29, 2012)

It's just 0.78 away from UWR! So please try it again  xd


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 29, 2012)

555, OBLBL (a small variant)

Best average of 5: 1:21.87
1-5 - 1:26.43 1:23.88 1:15.31 (1:13.67) (1:31.18)

OK, how about now


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm not sure that still counts as OBLBL


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking, that "small" change I made kinda went against the whole idea...


----------



## KCuber (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm speechless
4x4
1. 29.82 Rw2 U2 D2 F B U L2 Uw U' R' D2 B2 F U' F R2 B' L' Rw2 R2 F Fw' L' F2 R' L' B2 F L B' Uw2 U2 F' B' Fw' D Fw L R F2


----------



## jonlin (Sep 30, 2012)

KCuber said:


> I'm speechless
> 4x4
> 1. 29.82 Rw2 U2 D2 F B U L2 Uw U' R' D2 B2 F U' F R2 B' L' Rw2 R2 F Fw' L' F2 R' L' B2 F L B' Uw2 U2 F' B' Fw' D Fw L R F2



I knew it! I fail at scramble lol I told you !:03.5


----------



## F perm (Sep 30, 2012)

Sub-14 second Ao50 ZZ F2L
Going to work on this...


Spoiler



Session average: 13.921
1. 12.399 U' L' R2 U R L U L2 U R' L' U' L' U' R L U2 R L' U2 
2. 12.447 L2 R U R' L' U L' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' 
3. 15.454 U R2 U2 L' R U L U' L U R2 L2 U' L' U' R' U2 R2 U2 L' 
4. 15.952 R2 U2 L' R' U L2 R' U' L' U' L2 U2 R' L U' R' U' R L' U2 
5. 13.856 R' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 R U L' U' R2 U2 
6. 15.152 L2 R' U2 L' U2 L' R U' R' U2 L' U2 L R' U2 L U2 L R' U2 
7. (18.784) L' R2 U' R' U2 L' U R2 U R L U' L' U R U2 R' U2 L' U 
8. 13.290 U2 R' U R' U' L' U2 L2 U R U' L' U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 
9. 14.044 U' R L2 U2 R U L R' U R' U2 L2 U R2 L2 U' R2 L' U2 L' 
10. 14.304 U' L2 U' R' U' R2 L' U' R2 L U R2 U' R2 L2 U R' L2 U R' 
11. 12.480 U L' U' R' L2 U' L' U2 L2 U L2 U' R U' R2 U' R' L' U2 R' 
12. 14.304 L' U' L2 U2 R U' L2 U L' U' R2 U2 R U' L2 R U R2 U R' 
13. 11.300 U2 R' U' L2 U R U2 R2 L U2 L' U' L' R' U' L U' R L' U2 
14. 12.832 R U' R' U2 R L2 U2 L2 U' R' L2 U2 R L U L2 R U2 R2 U2 
15. 14.240 R2 U2 R' U2 L R2 U' L2 U R U' R' U R' U R2 U' L' U2 L' 
16. 13.296 R L' U' L2 R2 U' L2 R U' L U' R U2 R' L U' R' U2 R L' 
17. 14.592 U R' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U R U' R' L2 U R' U L2 U2 L' R' U 
18. (18.479) U' L U R2 L2 U' L U2 R L2 U' R2 U R U R L' U L2 R' 
19. 12.996 U2 R' L U L2 R U' R U2 L' U L' R2 U2 R' U' R' U L' U' 
20. (9.327) U2 L2 R' U L U L R2 U2 L R2 U2 L U R' U2 L' R2 U' L2 
21. 17.713 U L2 U2 R2 U' R L' U L2 R U R' U2 L R' U' L2 R' U' L2 
22. 15.697 U' R' U R' L2 U2 R2 U2 R L2 U R U' L U2 L2 U L U L' 
23. 15.760 R2 L' U L' R' U' L U2 L U' L U' R U R2 U' R2 L' U L2 
24. 13.920 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L U R L' U R L2 U L2 R2 U L U2 R L' 
25. 16.319 U' L' U L' U' L' R U' R L' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 L U L2 U' 
26. 12.000 U' L' U' R' U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R L2 U2 R2 U L' R2 
27. 13.583 U' L R' U2 R' L2 U' L' U2 R' U' L U L U2 L U L' R' U2 
28. 16.592 L2 R2 U2 R U L U' L2 U2 R2 U2 L U' R U R2 U' L2 U L 
29. 13.072 U R' L U' R' U' R' U' L U R2 L U' L2 U2 R2 L' U' L' U 
30. 14.176 L R2 U2 L U' L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 L U2 R U' R U2 
31. 13.120 L' U' L' U2 L2 U' R U2 R' L2 U R L2 U2 L R U R' U L2 
32. 17.040 U L' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L U L2 U L2 R2 U L' R' U 
33. (17.849) U L U2 R L' U L' R U' R' U R2 U' R L' U' R2 U L2 U2 
34. 12.944 U R' L' U2 L' U2 R U L' U' L' U' L2 U' R2 L' U2 R L U 
35. 11.120 U' R2 U2 L2 R' U L' U2 R2 U2 L2 U L' U2 L2 R' U' L' U' R 
36. 12.336 L2 U2 R2 L U' R U2 R2 L U' L' U R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R U2 L2 
37. 12.368 U' R U2 L' U R' U2 R2 U2 L' U' L2 R U2 R L2 U' R L2 U' 
38. (9.136) L U2 L R' U2 L R U R' L2 U2 L R' U L U2 R U2 L U2 
39. 12.880 L' U L2 U' L U R2 U' L2 U2 L' U' L2 U L R U' R2 U' L2 
40. (6.975) L U L2 U R' L' U2 L' U2 R L U' L2 U2 R' L' U2 R U L 
41. 13.504 U L R U L' U L R U2 R U2 R L2 U' R' U2 R' U L' U' 
42. 16.383 R2 U R' U R' L2 U' R2 U2 R U' L' U2 R2 L U L R' U R2 
43. 14.399 R2 U L' R' U L' U' L' U R U L2 U2 R' U R L U' R2 U' 
44. 11.869 L' U' L U' R U' R2 U R L' U2 R2 L' U R' L' U' R2 U2 R' 
45. 13.264 U2 L2 R U' L U L' R2 U2 R2 L' U L R' U' R2 U R2 L2 U 
46. 13.072 L' R' U L2 U R' L' U R2 U L' U2 R U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U R 
47. 13.759 U2 L' U2 R L2 U' L R2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U R' L U' R' L' U2 
48. 11.888 U2 R2 U' R2 U R L' U2 R U R U' R' U' R' L' U2 L R' U 
49. 16.128 U2 L2 R U2 L R' U2 R L' U2 L2 R' U R2 U' R2 L2 U L' R 
50. 14.672 U' L U R2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R' U' L2 U L2 U2 L U' R U R


----------



## emolover (Sep 30, 2012)

Megaminx

Best Averge of 5: 1:30.23
Best Average of 12: 1:36.75
σ: 7.30
Best Time: 1:28.90
Worst Time: 1:50.36
Individual Times:
1:44.61, (1:50.36), 1:39.02, *1:29.55, 1:32.06, 1:37.01, (1:28.90), 1:29.08*, 1:38.10, 1:32.77, 1:42.62, 1:42.62

So close to sub 1:30 avg5. Yes I did get two 1:42's


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2012)

Spoiler: 3x3 PB Avg of 100



Average of 100: 12.302
1. 10.985 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 U' B' L U' F D' L' D2 F' U 
2. 12.361 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F L D' U R' D' F' U L2 B 
3. (9.856) D2 L2 B D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 L F D F' U L D' L2 D B2 
4. 13.736 R' D' B R' U R U L' F R B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 B U2 
5. 12.761 U B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B U L' B D' L2 D' L' B' R2 
6. (9.592) U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 D B2 L' U F' U R' F' R2 B' L' B' 
7. 10.056 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D U' B2 R2 U' F R' F2 R2 D U2 F L' U2 F 
8. 10.696 F D' B L2 B2 R2 L' D' L F2 U2 F L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F 
9. 12.480 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L B' L2 B' F2 R' D' B F D F' 
10. 16.448 U2 L D2 B' D L2 D B' R F2 D' F2 R2 U D' L2 U' F2 R2 L2 
11. 12.168 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F R' F D' B' F U B U2 B' U' 
12. 13.160 B2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' F' U B F2 R' D U R D F2 
13. 11.240 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 D F2 L D2 R2 D B' 
14. 11.449 R2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' D' B' U' L R2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 
15. 10.737 R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F R' U2 L B2 L D L' R' F 
16. (9.921) B' U2 F2 D2 B U F D2 B' R L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 
17. 11.081 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 U' B2 F R2 U' F' L B' L2 R2 
18. (19.521+) B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F U B L' R U' R2 U' R' 
19. 16.305+ U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B L F' U' L R' U B' L2 R' 
20. 12.833 D2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 F D' L' B R D B' R' F' L U 
21. 14.568 B R' L U' L' D' B L D F B2 R L B2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 
22. (DNF(14.569)) B2 L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 B L2 F' U' B2 R U' L' R F' R2 F' R' 
23. 11.625 L' B2 F2 R B2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R F' U' L2 R F2 U R F L2 R2 
24. 9.921 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 D R B R' U' L U2 R F' U' 
25. 10.377 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D F2 U' R B' F R U R B2 
26. 15.593 R2 F2 D2 R L B' D' F R' U R2 F L2 F' B' D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 
27. 15.809 F' L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F2 U R' U2 B' F2 R D' U' F2 L' 
28. 12.721 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 L B' U' R F D' R D B D2 
29. 10.281 L' D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 U B' F2 R B' L2 U L' B2 F' 
30. 11.441 U2 F' L2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U L B2 D' U' L R U2 
31. 13.681 F' U2 R2 B U D' L F D L2 B D2 F L2 D2 F U2 D2 F' 
32. 11.873 R2 D R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L' F2 D' B F' D R' D2 F2 U 
33. 13.313 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D R' B' L2 B D' U F2 L' B L 
34. 12.249 R D F2 R F2 L B R U' R2 L2 B D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' 
35. 10.609 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B U L' U2 B U' L2 F L' U2 R2 
36. 13.689 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 D B' D' L2 R2 B' U' B' L' F' D2 
37. 12.449 D2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F R F' R' U' B' U B2 L F' D' 
38. 10.689 R2 F L2 B U2 R2 B' D2 B U2 F' L R2 D B2 L D' L2 B' U2 
39. 11.337 D F2 D B2 U R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L B F' L' F' U B2 R' B2 D' 
40. (19.913) B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' F2 R2 U L2 F' U B2 F' L U R' F' 
41. 11.520 U' L D L' U2 B2 R' U F' B' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 D R2 L2 F2 U 
42. 13.985 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L B D' R U L' B' U 
43. 12.184 L2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' L R D' U L U2 F D' F2 L' 
44. 13.297 U D2 R2 L' U L B' D B D2 L U2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' 
45. 11.265 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F D' F2 L' F L' U' B R 
46. 12.185 R' B L2 U' L2 F' U F2 L' F L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 
47. 12.257 R' L2 F U F2 L' U2 D' F' L U F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 
48. 14.009 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 F R' B' R B L U2 L2 B' U' R' 
49. 13.313 F L2 D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 L2 F L2 R F2 D2 U' L2 F U L' D' F2 
50. 12.849 F2 L' R' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 F D' B' U B' D2 L' D B F L2 
51. 11.905 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B D2 F' U2 R B F' L B' U L2 R2 F2 U' 
52. 12.889 D' B R2 D2 F' R' L' U' F L2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 L' D2 L B2 L 
53. 11.817 F L D F' R' U2 R2 F2 B R F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U 
54. (16.993+) B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F D U' B' F2 L B2 L' D' F' R2 
55. 12.968 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L' U' R B L B2 R D2 L' R' 
56. 12.840 B' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B D B2 R' D F' R2 D2 R' B2 F2 
57. 14.201 D2 B' R2 B L2 B D2 B L2 B L' D2 R' U' B' U F D2 B' 
58. 10.081 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 F D2 L' U' B' F L R' D B2 R F' 
59. 13.369 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 R D' F L B' L' D R' U' R2 
60. 11.777 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' U' R2 B2 U2 F' L U' L D2 B' L2 F2 U2 
61. 10.336 U2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L' R2 B2 F2 R' F D U R F R F R' B' D2 
62. 14.057 B' D2 B' F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D R F2 R2 D F L' U' L 
63. 13.785 D R' L' B' U' F' L2 F2 R F B2 D2 B' D2 F U2 D2 F L2 B2 
64. 12.608 U F' U F' U' F' L B R U' D2 F L2 B U2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 
65. 13.024 B D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B R' U' R2 D L' F L R 
66. 11.792 F R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L' B2 U2 L' U' R B F2 L B2 
67. (DNF(12.152)) R2 B D2 F' L U B R' D B' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' 
68. 12.873 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D U R2 F' D F' D R U2 F D L' B' R2 
69. 10.697 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R B R2 D L2 F' L2 F' L' B2 D2 
70. (9.208) F' L2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D B2 R U' B2 R D2 R2 U B' F 
71. 11.736 D2 F R2 B R2 F L2 B' L2 R2 F D' R' U2 R' U' F2 D2 R F' U' 
72. 11.464 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B' U L' R D2 L2 B' L' D' F 
73. 12.136 R2 F2 U D2 R' L F B R F B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D 
74. 10.448 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F L' U' B' U B2 U' B' L2 
75. 12.960 B U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R' D' R U' L' B' R2 U2 L F 
76. 10.785 F' U2 B2 L2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B D U L' B' R' U2 B L' R2 B' 
77. 11.585 B R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 U R' B R2 D L D2 L F R 
78. 13.353 D2 R F2 D2 L D2 L R F2 R D2 U B' U R' F2 D' L R' B' R' 
79. 14.656 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 R B R U' R F2 L2 R 
80. 11.297 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 L' U R' F2 L' U L' B U R 
81. 11.704 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L R2 D R' U B R D2 R' F2 
82. 12.433 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L R2 U' B2 L' D2 B2 L R' D2 
83. 12.232 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D R U2 F' R B R' F D' 
84. (8.928) D2 B2 L U' L' B L2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 
85. 11.873 U' B' R F' U2 R2 U2 D B' L' U L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 R2 
86. 10.297 L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F R2 F' R' B F2 D2 B U R F R F 
87. 14.089 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 L' U' R F U2 R' F' U' 
88. 11.145 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L' F U B' U' B2 U L2 D' L2 
89. 12.025 F R D' L B' L F' R F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 
90. 11.457 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 U L' F' L2 B F2 D' U L2 
91. 11.953 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R B U B L' F' L' U B' 
92. 13.881 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 B U2 L B' R B' U 
93. 11.897 D2 F L2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F L2 U B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R2 D 
94. 11.977 D2 R U' F R' D' F2 B' R B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B U2 F D2 
95. 11.280 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 B D' B U2 L R2 F2 D' R' B' 
96. 13.184 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R D' R B2 U2 L' U2 B' U' L2 
97. 12.816 R2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' F' L2 U F' U' B' L' D R2 U' R B2 
98. 13.280 F D2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 U' R F2 U B L R2 F' U2 B 
99. 10.192 B' L2 D B2 D' L D R' U F2 L2 B L2 F R2 B2 U2 F L2 F 
100. 10.465 R2 U F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' F2 D' F L2 R2 D' R' U2 B2


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

Not a pb by a long shot but still pretty good. Reconstruction maybe?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> what all your DNFs from? You one look so good that it surely canr be from.one looking it wrong.
> 
> also, 1,000 solves a day is crazy haha. i can do a few hundred a day but i normally gey angry and rage qiit.



The funny thing is, most of the time DNFs are from doing a case's EG-1 alg instead of EG-2 and vice-versa. I can predict what the LL will be, I just get the first face wrong. 

I haven't quite got to 1000 for a few days, I've been doing around 800. I get really angry too, but that makes me want to keep going.  Often I keep cubing until it's like 12:30 and I am too tired to cube properly. 



ottozing said:


> Spoiler: 3x3 PB Avg of 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow you are getting fast.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 30, 2012)

Megaminx Average of 100:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:09.69
worst time: 1:43.73

current avg5: 1:27.03 (σ = 2.04)
best avg5: 1:18.86 (σ = 3.68)

current avg12: 1:30.41 (σ = 5.84)
best avg12: 1:20.89 (σ = 4.69)

current avg50: 1:27.56 (σ = 3.84)
best avg50: 1:23.96 (σ = 4.48)

current avg100: 1:25.77 (σ = 4.41)
best avg100: 1:25.77 (σ = 4.41)

session avg: 1:25.77 (σ = 4.41)
session mean: 1:25.86

My goodness that takes a long time...


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 30, 2012)

(1:02.43), 51.68, 48.02, 54.77, 47.51, 50.10, 50.93, 50.24, 44.54, 48.79, 51.87, (43.96) = 49.85 (σ = 2.81)

4x4. yaaaaay


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Oh wow you are getting fast.



 hehe thanks. I'm aiming for a sub 12 ao100 by the end of the holidays.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2012)

2.32, 1.83, 2.00, 2.60, 2.03, (0.80), 1.90, 1.73, 2.99, (4.02), 1.50, 1.04 = 1.99 
(0.76), 0.85, 2.03, 1.69, (2.04) = 1.52 lol
0.76, 0.85, 2.03 = 1.21 mo3 lol
2.50 mo100

5 sub 1s in 100 solves lol


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 2.32, 1.83, 2.00, 2.60, 2.03, (0.80), 1.90, 1.73, 2.99, (4.02), 1.50, 1.04 = 1.99
> (0.76), 0.85, 2.03, 1.69, (2.04) = 1.52 lol
> 0.76, 0.85, 2.03 = 1.21 mo3 lol
> 2.50 mo100
> ...



Grrr you beat my average of 5 PB. Just don't beat the average of 12.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 30, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 2.32, 1.83, 2.00, 2.60, 2.03, (0.80), 1.90, 1.73, 2.99, (4.02), 1.50, 1.04 = 1.99
> (0.76), 0.85, 2.03, 1.69, (2.04) = 1.52 lol
> 0.76, 0.85, 2.03 = 1.21 mo3 lol
> 2.50 mo100
> ...



Do you stackmat?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2012)

1.89 average of 12 (and quite a few other sub-2s) and 1.66 average of 5. Done 6,102/10,000 solves of my marathon, so I have 7 days to do 3,898 solves, which means 556.14 solves/day. Easy. I'm still not doing as well as I would like to. Even at home, nerves seem to be my biggest issue - as soon as I start doing well, I get nervous and fail. I had an average of 10 solves that was <=1.80, then it ended up being a 1.99 average of 12.  This is magic of course.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Do you stackmat?



no :/


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 30, 2012)

finally did good at square 1
21.19, 15.53, 13.71, 16.69, 13.15 = 15.31 average and NR single. parity on the 21, 13.15, and i don't remember on the 16


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 30, 2012)

555, more yau5

Best average of 12: 1:18.30
3-14 - 1:20.49 1:17.22 1:18.66 (1:44.96) (1:07.80) 1:22.58 1:16.52 1:22.21 1:22.11 1:16.68 1:13.71 1:12.86

Fortunately not that many pops this time


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 30, 2012)

petrus avg100: 18.06



Spoiler



13.37, 15.98, 22.52, 15.42, 22.15, 18.21, 22.45, 18.99, 23.28, 14.34, 18.73, 23.04, 19.99, 15.11, 20.31, 23.62, 19.73, 14.79, 16.57, 17.85, 18.95, 19.20, 20.18, 18.89, 16.65, 15.51, 18.76, 21.95, 18.10, 17.02, 20.16, 16.84, 16.13, 21.51, 16.69, 18.49, 15.86, 20.98, 17.59, 17.87, 17.86, 17.60, 18.18, 16.56, 18.16, 20.08, 14.36, 18.67, 20.57, 16.77, 15.71, 17.31, 17.93, 18.77, 18.08, 18.51, 20.01, 14.70, 20.25, 19.46, 17.89, 19.29, 13.97, 18.52, 19.70, 19.94, 16.60, 18.91, 17.06, 19.12, 17.72, 18.93, 17.08, 17.66, 16.05, 18.51, 18.04, 14.92, 17.78, 18.24, 15.03, 16.45, 19.09, 14.32, 17.68, 18.51, 16.87, 20.31, 17.38, 19.95, 17.91, 15.93, 13.67, 21.72, 16.71, 18.31, 17.67, 18.43, 18.45, 12.98


----------



## qqwref (Sep 30, 2012)

51.55 4x4 single, using roux-by-four (Eido style)/modified KBCM


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2012)

qcube 4x4 on tablet computer with virtual keyboard 4:34.215 single :/


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 30, 2012)

I finally got around to learning all the algorithms needed for the 4x4. After only 4 years of owning a 4x4 lol. Also, fun fact: Did you know that the OLL parity algorithm is the same as the checkerboard algorithm for 5x5+ edges? *facepalm*


----------



## KCuber (Sep 30, 2012)

6x6 PBs
2:38.xx single+
2:48.55, 3:00.08, 2:57.44, 2:46.93, 2:48.51=2:51.50 PB Average of 5

EDIT: 2:48.55, 3:00.08,* 2:57.44, 2:46.93, 2:48.51, 2:50.16, 2:54.73*, 3:07.94, 2:33.04, 2:56.67, 3:01.07, 2:58.47=2:54.26
Bold Times are a 2:51.13 average of 5, green time is PB single.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> I finally got around to learning all the algorithms needed for the 4x4.



"all" of them? You can solve a 4x4 with just two non-3x3 algorithms: the so-called OLL and PLL parities.


----------



## jonlin (Sep 30, 2012)

Except only the OLL is parity, the PLL is a 2 swap-2 swap like an H perm


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice single, not a pb.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Except only the OLL is parity, the PLL is a 2 swap-2 swap like an H perm



I am aware of what parity is; this is why I said "so-called", because "OLL parity" and "PLL parity" are just widely-used names. Perhaps I should have put the word 'parities' in quotation marks to make it clearer that I didn't actually think both are parity.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 1, 2012)

PB Ao12: 15.61 

14.68, 17.21, 16.54, 15.83, 16.40, (19.56), (12.82), 15.06, 15.81, 15.02, 16.20, 13.36


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 1, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> I am aware of what parity is; this is why I said "so-called", because "OLL parity" and "PLL parity" are just widely-used names. Perhaps I should have put the word 'parities' in quotation marks to make it clearer that I didn't actually think both are parity.



And, for the record, OLL "parity" isn't actually parity any more than PP. OP is created by an odd number of slice turns and PP is created during pairing of the last 2/3 edges.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 1, 2012)

oll parity is definitely a parity
regarding your sig, cfop has bowties


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 1, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> "all" of them? You can solve a 4x4 with just two non-3x3 algorithms: the so-called OLL and PLL parities.



Yes, "all". The OLL parity, the PLL parity, and one for the last two edges. I know the latter isn't necessary but it helps. The OLL parity I already knew, but I didn't know that I already knew it from the 5x5. The PLL parity one is a joke so I got that one down really quickly.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 1, 2012)

4.76 pb 2x2 avg 100

lol I don't practice at all


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2012)

2.01 2x2 average of 50.  Equal UWR? This is using 48/50, I will check if qqtimer uses a different method for average of 50 later.

Edit: No it doesn't, I forgot the qqtimer doesn't even show average of 50. 

I finished the average of 100. Failed a bit, but still pretty good. In bold is the average of 50. In blue is the best average of 12 (1.85), and in red is the best average of 5 (1.72.)

*1.91, 1.83, 1.59, 2.44, 1.80, 1.59, 1.86, (1.22), 1.78, 2.52, 2.18, 1.72, 2.22, 1.81, 2.09, 2.40, 1.58, 1.65, 2.11, 2.41, 1.72, 1.61, 2.05, 3.21, 1.80, 3.00, 3.22, 1.83, (0.94), 1.68, 2.44, 2.18, 1.58, 2.93, 2.33, (1.47), 2.03, 2.05, 2.27, 2.06, 2.19, 1.69, 1.75, 1.84, 1.90, 1.68, 1.81, (4.31+), 1.81, 1.72*, 1.77, 3.18, 1.71, 2.44, 2.30, (3.55), 1.68, (1.55), 2.40, 2.27, 1.86, 2.33, 2.13, 1.88, 2.28, 2.36, 2.43, 2.25, 2.21, 2.00, 2.28, (4.44), 2.00, 1.72, 2.34, 1.97, 3.18, 2.52, 3.21, 2.66, 2.22, 1.86, 1.90, 1.86, 1.56, 1.81, (3.47), 2.11, 1.81, 1.94, 2.36, 2.00, 1.91, 2.71, 1.93, 2.18, 2.43, (5.52), 1.93, (1.44) = 2.11



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 1.91 U R2 U' R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
2. 1.83 R F2 U F U' R2 F R U' R2 U'
3. 1.59 F2 R2 F' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U'
4. 2.44 F R2 F' R U' R2 U' R2 F R' U'
5. 1.80 U2 F2 U R2 U' R U2 R' F' R' U'
6. 1.59 R' F U' F R' U F R U' R' U'
7. 1.86 R' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
8. 1.22 F' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
9. 1.78 F' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
10. 2.52 U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
11. 2.18 R2 U' F2 R U' R F2 R' F' R' U'
12. 1.72 R' F2 U' R U2 F' R F U' R' U'
13. 2.22 F R' U' R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
14. 1.81 F U2 F R2 F R' F R2 F' R' U'
15. 2.09 F R' F' R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U'
16. 2.40 R' F U R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'
17. 1.58 U' R F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
18. 1.65 R' F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U R' U'
19. 2.11 R2 F' U F' U2 F R F' U2 R2 U'
20. 2.41 F' R' F2 R' U F U' R2 F2 R' U'
21. 1.72 U2 F' R F U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U'
22. 1.61 F' R' F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23. 2.05 R2 U' F2 R' F2 R F R' U' R' U'
24. 3.21 U R F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
25. 1.80 U R' F2 R F' R F R U' R' U'
26. 3.00 U F U2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2 U'
27. 3.22 F' U' R' F2 U R F2 R F' R' U'
28. 1.83 R F2 U2 R U' R2 F R U' R' U'
29. 0.94 R2 U2 R' F R U2 F R U' R' U'
30. 1.68 U F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
31. 2.44 F U F2 R' F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
32. 2.18 R2 U' F' R U' R F2 R F' R2 U'
33. 1.58 F2 R U' R' U F' U' F' U' R' U'
34. 2.93 R' U' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F' R2 U'
35. 2.33 F2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
36. 1.47 R' U F' U2 R F R' F' U2 R' U'
37. 2.03 U R2 F' U' F U2 F R' U2 R' U'
38. 2.05 R U2 F2 R' F' U F' R2 F R2 U'
39. 2.27 R U F R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
40. 2.06 U2 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R' U R U'
41. 2.19 F U' R U R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
42. 1.69 F U2 R' U F U F2 R U' R' U'
43. 1.75 R F2 U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U'
44. 1.84 R' U F U' F U R' F2 U' R' U'
45. 1.90 U R2 F R2 F' R F' U F' R' U'
46. 1.68 R' U R F' R' U2 R F' U R' U'
47. 1.81 F' R U F2 R U F R' U' R' U'
48. 4.31 R U F R' U R U2 R2 U' F2 U'
49. 1.81 U' R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F' R2 U'
50. 1.72 R2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 U F' R' U'
51. 1.77 R' U2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U R' U'
52. 3.18 U2 R F2 R U R U2 F U' R' U'
53. 1.71 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U F R' U'
54. 2.44 U' R2 U F' U F2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
55. 2.30 U' F U' F R F2 U F2 U' R' U'
56. 3.55 F2 U' R F R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U'
57. 1.68 R2 U F2 U' F U R2 U F2 R2 U'
58. 1.55 U' R' F U F R2 U' F U R' U'
59. 2.40 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U F R' U2 R2 U'
60. 2.27 R F2 U F' U' R U' F2 R F' U'
61. 1.86 R2 F R F2 U' F R U' F2 R' U'
62. 2.33 U2 F2 U F U2 R U2 R' U2 R U'
63. 2.13 F2 U' R U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U'
64. 1.88 R2 U R' U' R F' R U' R2 F2 U'
65. 2.28 F' R' F U2 F U' F R2 F' R' U'
66. 2.36 U F' U F' U R2 F' U2 F R' U'
67. 2.43 F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
68. 2.25 U2 R F' U F' U2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
69. 2.21 R2 F' R U R' U2 F R F2 R U'
70. 2.00 U' R U R F2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'
71. 2.28 U2 F' U2 R U R U' R' F' R' U'
72. 4.44 R' F2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R U'
73. 2.00 F R F' R' U F' U2 R U' R' U'
74. 1.72 F2 U R U2 R U2 R2 F' U' R U'
75. 2.34 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U' F R2 U' R' U'
76. 1.97 F' R F R' U' F2 U2 R U2 R2 U'
77. 3.18 U' F2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' F' R U'
78. 2.52 R U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
79. 3.21 U2 F U F' R2 F' U R U2 R' U'
80. 2.66 U2 F U2 F U' R2 F U2 F' R' U'
81. 2.22 U2 R' F' U R' F' U2 F' U' R' U'
82. 1.86 R' F' U F' R2 F U' R' U R' U'
83. 1.90 U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
84. 1.86 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U R' U'
85. 1.56 R2 U' R F2 R U R' F U R' U'
86. 1.81 U R' F U' R U' F R' U' R' U'
87. 3.47 R F U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R' U'
88. 2.11 F' R U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R' U'
89. 1.81 F R2 U R U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
90. 1.94 R F2 U R2 F' U R2 F' U' R' U'
91. 2.36 U R F' U2 R2 F' U F U' R2 U'
92. 2.00 U' R2 U' R' U F2 R' F' U' R' U'
93. 1.91 R2 F R2 F' U2 R U R' U R' U'
94. 2.71 U F2 U2 F' U F2 U F' U' R' U'
95. 1.93 F' U2 F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
96. 2.18 R U2 F R' U R2 F' R U R U'
97. 2.43 R2 F' U2 F U' F' U' R2 U2 R2 U'
98. 5.52 U R' U F R' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
99. 1.93 U F R U F' R U' R2 F2 R' U'
100. 1.44 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 F R' U'
101. 2.03 R F2 U' F R F' U' R' U R' U'
102. 2.03 F2 R2 U R F2 U' F R U2 F2 U'
103. 7.11 F2 R F2 R' U' F2 U' F U R' U'



Edit: And new PB for sub-2 average of x (most solves in a sub-2 average): 33!


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 1, 2012)

If people say that they had parity solve, it generally means more time was used than without parity. However it depends on the method you use... I can kinda "ignore" OLL parity with some kind of domino method for 444 (unpublished).

But anyway:

Accomplishment: 1:13 avg of 5, 555, possibly pb. Only my 1:17 avg of 12 from over a year ago needs to be broken...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 1, 2012)

Woot!! See sig, first sub-40 YAY! And a new average of 5 PB as well. Logical with such a time hehe.

It was a lucky solve though in my opinion, but it counts!  
U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 L U B R D F L F R L'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2012)

1.928, 1.256, 1.776, (4.112), 1.472, 2.648, 1.807, 2.344, 2.584, 1.704, (0.568), 2.008 = 1.953

2x2 sim


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2012)

woo

4x4 
(47.07), 51.29, 50.40, (1:01.13), 47.32 = 49.67 avg5

yau


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> 2.01 2x2 average of 50.  Equal UWR? This is using 48/50, I will check if qqtimer uses a different method for average of 50 later.
> 
> Edit: No it doesn't, I forgot the qqtimer doesn't even show average of 50.
> 
> ...



Tied my AO50...I think I should get ready for my comp next week. Haha.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Edit: No it doesn't, I forgot the qqtimer doesn't even show average of 50.


Have you tried "show average of [textbox]" in the options section?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 1, 2012)

555

Best average of 5: 1:09.18
1-5 - 1:09.55 (1:06.79) 1:08.47 1:09.53 (1:28.20)

I got nervous on the 1:28, the next solve was also 1:28 (pop).
I didn't finish the avg of 12 because I don't want two 1:28s 

Good enough for top ten officially 

(Parity on first and second solve)


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2012)

Is this with redux now?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2012)

Nope. I switched to my method a week ago.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 2, 2012)

Some more 4x4 OH improvement.

best time: *1:08.80* !!

best avg5: *1:19.20* (σ = 7.04)
1:16.17, 1:27.25, 1:14.19, (1:32.83), (1:08.80)

best avg12: *1:24.00* (σ = 7.85)
1:16.17, 1:27.25, 1:14.19, 1:32.83, (1:08.80), 1:35.37, 1:29.16, 1:15.50, 1:17.12, 1:29.67, (1:36.69), 1:22.74



Spoiler



number of times: 34/34
session avg: 1:29.47 (σ = 8.41)
session mean: 1:29.44
1:29.55, 1:40.21, 1:16.12, 1:29.54, 1:24.41, 1:35.06, 1:28.87, 1:23.77, 1:40.88, 1:44.06, 1:26.03, 1:36.74, 1:15.13, 1:19.25, 1:45.95, 1:30.70, 1:32.20, 1:16.17, 1:27.25, 1:14.19, 1:32.83, 1:08.80, 1:35.37, 1:29.16, 1:15.50, 1:17.12, 1:29.67, 1:36.69, 1:22.74, 1:37.98, 1:34.09, 1:40.78, 1:36.10, 1:48.20


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 2, 2012)

yee

Mean: 2.61
Standard deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 1.23
Worst Time: 3.84

Best average of 5: 1.96
12-16 - 1.97 1.63 (2.83) 2.29 (1.23)

Best average of 12: 2.50
6-17 - 2.29 (3.84) 1.81 3.46 3.33 2.69 1.97 1.63 2.83 2.29 (1.23) 2.66


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2012)

1:07.42 2-4 relay Ao5


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Tied my AO50...I think I should get ready for my comp next week. Haha.



Assuming you used the qqTimer way of calculating average of 50, I actually didn't (see below.) 



qqwref said:


> Have you tried "show average of [textbox]" in the options section?



Oh right, thanks for that. And it turns out I had a 1.77 after those 50 solves. Well then...

Using qqtimer 44/50:

1.83, 1.59, 2.44, 1.80, 1.59, 1.86, (1.22), 1.78, 2.52, 2.18, 1.72, 2.22, 1.81, 2.09, 2.40, 1.58, 1.65, 2.11, 2.41, 1.72, 1.61, 2.05, (3.21), 1.80, 3.00, (3.22), 1.83, (0.94), 1.68, 2.44, 2.18, 1.58, 2.93, 2.33, (1.47), 2.03, 2.05, 2.27, 2.06, 2.19, 1.69, 1.75, 1.84, 1.90, 1.68, 1.81, (4.31+), 1.81, 1.72, 1.77 = *1.98 UWR 2x2 average of 50!*   



Spoiler: Scrambles



2. 1.83 R F2 U F U' R2 F R U' R2 U'
3. 1.59 F2 R2 F' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U'
4. 2.44 F R2 F' R U' R2 U' R2 F R' U'
5. 1.80 U2 F2 U R2 U' R U2 R' F' R' U'
6. 1.59 R' F U' F R' U F R U' R' U'
7. 1.86 R' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
8. 1.22 F' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
9. 1.78 F' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
10. 2.52 U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
11. 2.18 R2 U' F2 R U' R F2 R' F' R' U'
12. 1.72 R' F2 U' R U2 F' R F U' R' U'
13. 2.22 F R' U' R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
14. 1.81 F U2 F R2 F R' F R2 F' R' U'
15. 2.09 F R' F' R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U'
16. 2.40 R' F U R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'
17. 1.58 U' R F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
18. 1.65 R' F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U R' U'
19. 2.11 R2 F' U F' U2 F R F' U2 R2 U'
20. 2.41 F' R' F2 R' U F U' R2 F2 R' U'
21. 1.72 U2 F' R F U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U'
22. 1.61 F' R' F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23. 2.05 R2 U' F2 R' F2 R F R' U' R' U'
24. 3.21 U R F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
25. 1.80 U R' F2 R F' R F R U' R' U'
26. 3.00 U F U2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2 U'
27. 3.22 F' U' R' F2 U R F2 R F' R' U'
28. 1.83 R F2 U2 R U' R2 F R U' R' U'
29. 0.94 R2 U2 R' F R U2 F R U' R' U'
30. 1.68 U F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
31. 2.44 F U F2 R' F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
32. 2.18 R2 U' F' R U' R F2 R F' R2 U'
33. 1.58 F2 R U' R' U F' U' F' U' R' U'
34. 2.93 R' U' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F' R2 U'
35. 2.33 F2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
36. 1.47 R' U F' U2 R F R' F' U2 R' U'
37. 2.03 U R2 F' U' F U2 F R' U2 R' U'
38. 2.05 R U2 F2 R' F' U F' R2 F R2 U'
39. 2.27 R U F R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
40. 2.06 U2 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R' U R U'
41. 2.19 F U' R U R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
42. 1.69 F U2 R' U F U F2 R U' R' U'
43. 1.75 R F2 U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U'
44. 1.84 R' U F U' F U R' F2 U' R' U'
45. 1.90 U R2 F R2 F' R F' U F' R' U'
46. 1.68 R' U R F' R' U2 R F' U R' U'
47. 1.81 F' R U F2 R U F R' U' R' U'
48. 4.31 R U F R' U R U2 R2 U' F2 U'
49. 1.81 U' R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F' R2 U'
50. 1.72 R2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 U F' R' U'
51. 1.77 R' U2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U R' U'



So it turns out my new PB for most solves with a sub-2 average is 50.  Wow, getting sub-2 average of 50 is awesome. Chris, race you to sub-2 average of 100?  You have the head start with your 2.04.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Assuming you used the qqTimer way of calculating average of 50, I actually didn't (see below.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, amazing job! I was hoping to get the AO50 first (I've gotten 2.04 4-5 times...) as for average of 100, YOU'RE ON!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> wow, amazing job! I was hoping to get the AO50 first (I've gotten 2.04 4-5 times...) as for average of 100, YOU'RE ON!



Yeah this was an unusually good session for me. I will edit the video and start uploading it, but straight after that it's 2x2 practice time.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Yeah this was an unusually good session for me. I will edit the video and start uploading it, but straight after that it's 2x2 practice time.


I wish my iPhone 5 would come faster...the 1.84 AO12 i had on video wont come off my Android...stupid Android.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 2, 2012)

Rubik's cube
2/10/2012 6:34:41 PM - 8:12:26 PM

Mean: 22.10
Average: 22.08
Best time: 13.22
Median: 22.16
Worst time: 32.83
Standard deviation: 3.32

Best average of 5: 18.21
60-64 - 16.52 19.23 (13.22) (21.52) 18.88

Best average of 12: 19.69
22-33 - 19.20 18.33 (16.73) 19.59 20.01 19.51 19.55 (26.95) 19.20 19.76 20.65 21.12

1. 22.87 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L' R2 F D' L' U R' L2 F2 U2
2. 15.78 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L F' U' R B' R U B F2 D
3. 22.53 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L F R' D' U L B2 F D2 U2
4. 23.15 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' R' L U' L2 B' U' F L2 F2
5. 32.83 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U B2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L D' F' L
6. 22.47 L2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 L R2 B' F2 D R' F' L2 U
7. 20.57 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U2 L' D2 B' D B2 F' R' F R2 L' D2
8. 18.02 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' D' U2 L2 U' F2 L' D R' U'
9. 25.26 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 L D F R2 B D B2 F2 U' L' U2
10. 26.16 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B D R' B D2 B' F' U' L2 F' U2
11. 19.63 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R U' F' U2 L F R2 U F U2
12. 23.62 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U' F2 U' L' D U2 B' F' R' U2 L B2 F2 U'
13. 19.99 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 B' D U' F D2 L' F' U R2 F' D'
14. 25.86 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 U R D U2 B2 R' F' D L' D' U
15. 22.68 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B D2 R' D' F' L2 B' L' B
16. 23.57 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 F' D B' R U2 B D' L U2
17. 24.59 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 L F' R F R D U' F R2 U'
18. 23.14 U B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D' L U2 F D R2 L F
19. 18.62 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U B' R' D2 B2 U' F D2 R2 L2 B2
20. 26.73 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B' R' D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L U F D
21. 21.48 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 L2 F R' B' L' D2 B' L'
22. 19.20 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D U R B U R' F L D' U2 R2 D
23. 18.33 U' R2 L2 B2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R' D2 F' U2 R F' L2 D L2 B2 U'
24. 16.73 R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R B' L2 U2 R' U B2 D2 U L'
25. 19.59 B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 B U' R' L F' L2 D' R2 F' R2
26. 20.01 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' F L D2 R2 L2 D' B2 L' F
27. 19.51 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' U2 R' F R' F2 L' F D' L' B' R2 U
28. 19.55 D' U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B L' B' L D2 U L B F2 D U'
29. 26.95 L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 R D' U' B R' B' D2 B2 L F'
30. 19.20 R2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R' B R2 F L' D' U' L2 B R2
31. 19.76 L2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B R L F U' R' D U B' L' U'
32. 20.65 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 B U F2 D2 B R2 F' R' B' U'
33. 21.12 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 U F' D' B' L2 B2 R' D' L' D' F'
34. 20.54 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 B' R' L2 D R B2 D2 B2 U' L' U2
35. 25.81 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D L2 F' U' F2 L B L2 B R U F'
36. 25.38 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 B L' B' D2 F2 R' U L' D B'
37. 24.71 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 R' F U' B2 R' F' U2 F D2 U
38. 21.38 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F R2 F L' F D2 B D' R' L'
39. 19.44 D' B2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B R2 F R' L' F2 D' L' D2 U'
40. 22.63 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D F L' D2 B F' D2 L' D' U2 R' U'
41. 28.44 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R D B' D U L B' D2 F U2
42. 18.49 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 D B' D2 B' R B' D U L' F R2 U'
43. 19.81 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 B' D' B F2 U' B2 L F L B2 U2
44. 25.81 U B2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R U2 R2 L B2 U' B' R' F L
45. 18.48 D U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 U B2 R L' B L' F' U R2 U' F D'
46. 18.95 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 U B2 D2 R D' L U2 F U2
47. 23.71 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' L' F2 L2 D' L' B' R F' D F U'
48. 15.72 D B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 B' R' F D' B' U2 L D2 U' L U'
49. 20.02 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 F U2 L B L2 D U2 B2 R' L' F2
50. 26.13 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 U F U' R B D'
51. 19.45 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 F' D' R B2 L2 D' R2 B' U2 F U'
52. 21.18 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 F D' L D2 B U' R D' B' F' L2
53. 15.86 B2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B R' D' B2 D' R D2 U' B' D U'
54. 21.85 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U L F' D U2 B2 R2 L F D' L'
55. 22.40 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 U' F' R' U' B R' U L' B R2 U'
56. 25.85 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B' R' D L D' F2 U' L2 B F2 D
57. 23.60 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B' R' L B' F D' B' D R2 L U
58. 23.32 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B' R U' L' F L B2 U R' L U'
59. 20.11 F2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 U B L' F2 U' R D2 F'
60. 16.52 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U B2 U' B' F U' R U2 L' B R2 B2 R2
61. 19.23 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 B' F' U' R B D U' F' U' R2
62. 13.22 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F' R2 L2 F' D2 F U L B L
63. 21.52 R2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B D' L2 U' R' B' L' D R' U2
64. 18.88 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 F2 L' F' U2 F' L U R B2 F' U
65. 19.03 D B2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R2 U R2 D R' U2 F' R2 U' B D L' B' F U'
66. 21.95 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R' B L' B' F' L2 D U L B2 U'
67. 25.33 B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' R' F U2 F' L B D U R U'
68. 22.31 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 L' B F' L2 U' B L2
69. 18.89 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 R' B L2 B U' B R' F' R' F2
70. 22.95 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R' L2 F U' B2 U R' D' B' F' U'
71. 25.21 D B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R' F2 L B' R2 U F2 D L2 B' U2
72. 25.58 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U' R L2 U2 L U' R B2 R' U'
73. 28.08 U L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' B U L D F D' R2 U2 F' L D
74. 21.64 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F U F' U R L' F2 D' B' L' U'
75. 22.65 B2 U' B2 D R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D R F R U' B' U L2 B2 R2 U2
76. 20.80 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 U2 L F D B2 D' L B' R' B2 D' U2
77. 23.58 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L' B L2 D' B2 D' R B' U2 L' D2
78. 24.10 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F D' B R' U' F' D U2 B' L
79. 20.39 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' B' R' U2 B2 D U F' R2 F'
80. 20.48 U R2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 D B2 U F U2 R' D' R' L2 U' F2 R2 B'
81. 23.88 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' B U' L2 D R' D L' U' L' B' U2
82. 26.04 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U' R F2 D R' L2 B F' R2 D L2 U'
83. 19.89 L2 U B2 U F2 D L2 F2 D B2 D B R D2 B2 F U2 F2 D2 U' F
84. 23.21 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 D L F2 D R2 B R L U' R F U'
85. 28.40 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 L U F2 R B D L' B' D' R
86. 22.01 U R2 D' U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R B' L F2 U2 L' U' B2 L' F D'
87. 15.89 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 R' L2 D2 B D F L B2 D R D2
88. 25.70 B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 R L' D L2 F D' R2 U R2 U
89. 24.38 D' R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L D' F' L B F' D' F' U'
90. 24.60 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' F' R B F2 D2 B' R' U R2 U'
91. 22.50 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L B2 U B' L' B R' B D2 U'
92. 20.31 B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L' B2 U L2 U2 F R2 F R
93. 20.40 D2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 B L D2 U' R' B U' F2 L2 B'
94. 29.87 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R' B' L' U' R' F U' L2 U'
95. 23.43 U2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 B' D2 L F2 R' F D B2 U2 L2 D'
96. 24.91 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 R' U' B' F' R F L F2 L2 U L2
97. 24.47 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' U' B2 D2 B' D' R2 F R B2 F U' L2
98. 23.37 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L U' F2 D2 F U' R2 L2 F D2 L'
99. 23.63 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B' R' D' F D F' L F' L D2
100. 21.35 U2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F' D L' F2 L' U B' D B D2


pb single and mean of 100 and maybe pb avgerage of 5

sub 20 singles 29/100
longest streak 5


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2012)

Spoiler: Yet another 3x3 Ao100



Average of 100: 12.127
1. 10.635 R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U R' F' L' B' U L2 D' F2 U2 B' 
2. 11.406 B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 R F2 D B R2 U F R U2 F2 
3. 12.422 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B L' U2 F R' B D' U' L D' 
4. 10.531 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' R2 U' B' D2 L D U2 B' L2 
5. 11.078 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 R' U' L D B' U F' L2 D' U' L 
6. 11.734 U2 L' U2 L' R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 D B2 L F' U2 F R B2 D F 
7. 12.735 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 R F R2 D' U' L' B2 D F2 D' 
8. 12.688 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L D2 U' L' B L' D B2 L2 B' F2 
9. 11.954 B F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F L2 B2 L' F2 R F' D B U2 B2 L2 D' 
10. 12.282 F R2 D2 F L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' D B F2 R2 F U2 L' R2 U2 
11. 13.109 F2 L B2 U' F' B' L F' U R D2 B2 R2 L2 F L2 F' B2 D2 B U2 
12. 11.828 U2 R D2 F2 L2 R' U2 R B2 L F2 U B2 R' B L B L' F' R2 F2 
13. 13.078 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' L B' D' R D2 F2 D' L' R 
14. 15.547 F2 L' U2 L' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 R B2 F' D' F2 R2 U2 B' F2 D' L F2 
15. 10.516 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R B' D' F2 R F2 R2 F R2 U' F' 
16. 14.110 R' D' R' U F2 U2 D2 B D' F2 R' B2 R D2 L D2 R L2 U2 R' 
17. 11.672 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L B L' U' F R2 F L2 F U 
18. 11.672 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L' B2 F' D L' R' D B' U2 L' 
19. 11.469 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L U' F2 D2 F D' F R D' B 
20. 10.937 U2 B2 L2 F L' F D F R U2 R' B2 U2 R2 L' U2 F2 
21. 12.718 L' U2 L' B U D' B' L' F' D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 
22. 11.079 D' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R F' D2 F D L' R2 D U' R' 
23. 12.531 U2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 U B' D B' L R2 B2 F' R F 
24. 13.547 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 F2 U R2 U B2 F D' B F2 L B U' B' L 
25. (9.469) L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D U' F' L2 B' L' D' F U L2 B F' 
26. 15.531+ D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' F' D' B2 L' R U2 F' D B R' F 
27. 11.109 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' L U R U B2 R D2 B2 D' 
28. 10.890 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' L D B' R U2 L2 B U L 
29. 10.969 L2 D2 R2 D U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B' R' F2 U F' D' R2 U2 B L 
30. 13.594 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B' L U L2 B' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 
31. 13.234 B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 R B' R' F2 U' L U2 L2 F 
32. 11.578 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U2 F' L B' F L' F2 R F' L2 D' 
33. 11.401 L2 F2 D' F' B' U B R' F' U' B2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 
34. 14.632 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U L' R' F' D U' B F2 R' D R' 
35. 15.188 D2 B R2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U' R U2 L' R2 F L U' L F 
36. 10.641 D L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' L' B R D' U L R B U2 
37. 12.733 L2 F L2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 F L2 B2 U F' L D' F' U F2 L2 B R' 
38. 12.609 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 F' R D' F2 R D' U2 F' U' L' 
39. 12.500 F2 L B' L' B2 R' U' D2 L' U2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 D2 B 
40. (9.390) U L2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B L' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F U2 L2 
41. (16.899) B2 D2 U F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L' B2 R D' L2 F' D F U2 B 
42. (16.140) U B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' B R' U' L' F U2 R2 
43. 12.282 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F L R D R' D U' B' D2 R' 
44. 11.047 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R U2 F D2 R2 U R F' D' B U2 
45. 12.089 R' L U2 D B' R2 D R2 F R2 U2 L D2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' 
46. 15.251 D' R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L F2 D2 B' L F D' R2 B' U' 
47. 11.937 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' D' R' D' B' U' B2 D' L' 
48. 11.765 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R' B F L U L' D' F' D R' 
49. 11.109 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L U' B F' R B D B2 F R2 
50. 11.282 R2 U2 D' R' B2 D F D R' B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 
51. 13.220 F U2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 F U2 F R D' B' D R2 U' F' R F2 
52. 13.328 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 R' D' L' D' F' L' D' B D2 F 
53. 11.392 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' U' F' D' F2 D2 L B' U 
54. 13.688 R' F2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D F' R' B2 U2 F U2 F2 D 
55. 10.666 D2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L B2 U2 B U' L' D' B F2 R' 
56. (17.250+) R D2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 L' U2 R' U' B' D2 F L2 B L2 D' L B2 
57. 13.778 U' D B' D L2 D L D' F U' L U2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L B2 
58. 14.840 U' F2 D' L2 D B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 F R B' R2 D2 L B' L2 B2 D 
59. 11.212 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' R' U' L F U B2 R2 F U' 
60. 11.290 B2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' U R B' L B U 
61. 14.203 F' D' R U' B' R2 F2 L D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 
62. (17.474+) F' U2 B R2 U2 B U2 F U2 R2 F D' U' B' U' R' D2 F' D2 L 
63. 14.587 L D2 L2 U2 R U2 L F2 R' U2 R U' F L' D' B2 F' R B' U F2 
64. 11.030 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D F' D B' U F2 R D F2 U' F' 
65. 11.192 R2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' U' B2 D' U' B' L U R' F2 L R B2 U 
66. 10.562 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B2 R' D2 U B L2 D' R F2 L B' 
67. 12.832 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L R' B2 R' D2 L' B' D2 B L B' U F' D F2 R2 
68. 11.751 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U' L R' D2 F' R' U2 F' L U F' 
69. 10.699 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R D B U2 F2 U2 L2 F L' D 
70. 11.516 R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L' D2 F D' L U R2 B' L U' 
71. 11.031 D F2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L' F' D' F' U' F2 L B2 D2 
72. 10.938 L U' R L2 F' U' R2 F2 R B U2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 
73. (9.552) F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 L D' F' L2 F L2 R D2 R U 
74. (16.344) B D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R F' L B L' U L' R' F' R2 
75. 10.242 U L F2 D2 R' U' D' L B' R' U2 L' B2 L D2 L' U2 R F2 L2 
76. 11.455 U2 R D2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R U F' D2 B2 R' B' F' D R2 U 
77. 13.178 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' U' B' R' F U' L R D' 
78. (9.922) D2 L U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L2 D2 B' U2 R' D' B2 R' U B F2 L 
79. 11.447 B' D2 R2 D' L U' F2 U B R2 L2 D B2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U 
80. 11.642 U F2 R B' U' F R B U2 L' U R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' D B2 L2 U2 
81. 10.652 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' U B2 L' U2 F U2 B' R2 U 
82. 13.452 B R2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 R' B U' L' F D' F2 R' B2 F2 
83. 11.582 F D' F' U2 B R B D L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F D2 B' L2 D2 R2 
84. 12.239 D R D2 F' U B' R' U' L D F2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D 
85. 12.092 D R2 B2 R2 D U L2 D2 R2 U B' U2 R U L' D U B' D2 F' D2 
86. 11.493 U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L' B' F U' B D' L' F D' F' D' 
87. 11.726 F' D2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F L' D' L' D' F2 U' B' D F' 
88. 11.906 D2 B' R2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' U' L2 R D' R2 B' R2 F2 L' 
89. 12.201 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 R B' U' L' R' D R2 B D' R' 
90. 12.631 F' D2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 R2 U L F' U R' B2 L' U R' B2 
91. 13.578 U L2 D R' D' B' R D F R' F R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F L2 U2 R2 B 
92. 10.681 B2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R F U R2 B' U' B L' B' U R 
93. 10.235 U' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R' B' D' F' L' U2 R F D2 U' 
94. (9.671) D F L U' F2 U D' R F R2 L U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' 
95. 10.856 U2 D2 L' U F R D' R B' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 
96. 10.767 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U L2 B U' R D2 F D' F' U L F 
97. 11.078 D2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' B' D R2 U B2 U' B' U' R U 
98. 12.395 R B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' R F2 R2 U2 B L U2 B' R2 D2 R' U' B L' 
99. 12.401 F' L' F2 R F' D' B' U L' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 B' U2 B2 
100. 13.063 R D2 R U2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 U' B' F2 U R2 F' U R2 D' L'


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Non Rolling Ao50 pb:
Average of 50: 15.57
times:


Spoiler



1. 14.29 
2. 15.12 
3. 15.66 
4. 14.12 
5. 14.03 
6. 14.57 
7. 14.81 
8. 17.32 
9. 16.37 
10. 15.55 
11. 14.56 
12. 16.71 
13. 15.78 
14. 15.50 
15. 15.78 
16. 15.97 
17. 16.51 
18. 15.92 
19. 16.46 
20. (18.06) 
21. (13.60) 
22. 14.64 
23. 17.06 
24. 14.09 
25. 16.04 
26. 16.28 
27. 16.38 
28. 15.58 
29. (17.63) 
30. 15.49 
31. 15.21 
32. 16.00 
33. 15.65 
34. 16.22 
35. 14.82 
36. 15.25 
37. 15.66 
38. 14.06 
39. 16.48 
40. (13.61) 
41. (12.65) 
42. 15.09 
43. (17.90) 
44. 14.61 
45. 14.38 
46. 17.57 
47. 14.87 
48. 14.12 
49. 17.46 
50. 16.96


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2012)

Woot, ZZ 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-10-2
solves/total: 668/668

single
best: 19.81
worst: 2:04.96

mean of 3
current: 27.23 (σ = 4.41)
best: 25.73 (σ = 5.14)

avg of 5
current: 30.83 (σ = 1.88)
*best: 27.48 (σ = 2.19)*

avg of 12
current: 33.67 (σ = 4.51)
*best: 29.62!!! (σ = 2.79)*

avg of 50
current: 33.24 (σ = 4.10)
best: 31.84 (σ = 3.81)

avg of 100
current: 32.83 (σ = 4.74)
*best: 32.38 (σ = 4.40)*

Average: 39.47 (σ = 7.53)
Mean: 40.30



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1:00.78, 1:04.18, 54.11+, 41.31, 1:28.44, 51.47, 56.50, 1:15.88, 53.56, 37.22, 59.65, 59.15, 1:03.09, 48.05, 1:01.56, 55.59, 42.96, 50.63, 49.84, 1:00.36, 1:12.18, 1:25.40, 50.78, 1:14.72, 50.77, 1:17.59, 58.25, 42.15, 56.02, 2:04.96, 1:04.19, 30.68, 47.40, 44.83, 47.58, 42.72, 51.52, 40.41, 50.78, 37.72, 1:01.78, 1:03.50, 1:03.36, 52.30, 1:12.34, 32.90, 45.77, 51.72, 53.06, 1:08.30, 54.94, 34.61, 48.22, 54.25, 1:01.84, 56.96, 41.75, 41.33, 54.88, 41.91, 29.59, 57.81, 44.81, 41.66, 53.90, 19.83, 40.09, 39.19, 48.05, 54.78, 40.83, 41.05, 32.94, 45.36+, 44.69, 1:04.30, 45.46, 38.94, 44.38, 42.84, 38.46, 33.13, 1:02.21, 1:33.83, 45.71, 57.58, 29.41, 39.41, 43.55, 43.28, 55.58, 45.21, 1:10.09, 23.69, 47.50, 39.34, 32.02, 52.46, 38.22, 48.06, 50.18, 42.81, 48.94, 57.11, 49.50, 34.38, 40.72, 52.65, 33.36, 39.56, 50.88, 48.40, 47.22, 42.18, 57.93, 37.28, 36.94, 36.00, 35.09, 49.78, 41.68, 49.78, 42.88, 36.33, 40.25, 58.81, 47.41, 1:17.41, 1:06.59, 44.83, 45.21, 31.13, 42.11, 40.72, 37.25, 49.69, 54.96, 39.83, 42.83, 48.44, 32.25, 36.30, 36.86, 50.80, 33.47, 51.11, 36.25, 58.21, 46.96, 46.22, 38.75, 31.27, 59.83, 40.61, 49.28, 44.09, 55.55, 49.86, 34.58, 36.58, 39.58, 39.33, 45.06, 32.75, 1:09.96, 38.19, 44.38, 40.94, 33.52, 42.96, 33.41, 45.46, 33.21, 46.18, 39.86, 39.59, 44.86, 53.61, 42.78, 51.80, 40.06, 31.33, 53.43, 50.28, 36.77, 59.18, 37.43, 51.93, 37.08, 44.52, 32.16, 55.30, 38.69, 48.06, 32.33, 47.96, 44.80, 35.53, 56.15, 30.40, 40.03, 34.47, 33.58, 36.27, 42.59, 34.68, 54.02, 37.90, 42.00, 37.65, 30.86, 39.84, 47.59, 42.02, 33.21, 28.90, 43.65, 1:09.19, 42.43, 44.90, 34.61, 44.50, 30.77, 33.65, 52.90, 35.50, 40.83, 39.47, 39.90, 1:00.06, 43.36, 36.83, 33.11, 36.59, 35.36, 41.13, 39.81, 46.43, 37.71, 40.75, 40.21, 24.94, 43.56, 34.88, 34.27, 38.21, 47.66, 35.65, 53.33, 45.91, 37.47, 35.72, 30.96, 45.34, 35.91, 32.69, 39.44, 35.06, 40.47, 48.55, 31.21, 37.30, 31.05, 36.50, 29.18, 47.75, 43.94, 36.40, 45.08, 39.27, 54.68, 51.83, 37.00, 49.83, 29.15, 39.27, 29.90, 40.21, 40.30, 44.59, 43.68, 37.66, 48.96, 49.81, 44.58, 29.46, 41.81, 39.38, 34.36, 37.69, 46.91, 48.43, 44.03, 40.08, 40.91, 34.97, 31.21, 34.72, 29.81, 1:07.61, 1:02.83, 35.11, 35.27, 36.27, 38.09, 41.28, 40.75, 30.91, 34.15, 40.13, 46.21, 1:16.40, 36.03, 33.65, 54.43, 36.50, 48.43, 31.13, 40.84, 35.53, 46.81, 49.43, 50.72, 52.66, 47.02, 51.28, 50.46, 46.68, 51.16, 33.66, 32.53, 38.08, 40.13, 46.16, 27.77, 25.03, 44.06, 38.88, 30.22, 42.28, 40.80, 37.19, 56.86, 45.13, 36.25, 37.71, 47.69, 36.86, 57.19, 27.65, 28.28, 47.38, 33.40, 40.31, 35.58, 42.80, 46.09, 36.46, 44.58, 38.08, 42.72, 48.36, 34.90, 51.66, 29.18, 30.50, 37.97, 45.44, 1:04.96, 44.15, 50.81, 32.19, 37.18, 47.83, 48.61, 23.84, 29.72, 49.55, 35.78, 30.28, 36.52, 41.72, 39.59, 34.93, 29.18, 41.72, 28.03, 32.88, 28.53, 31.44, 26.21, 36.28, 42.83, 41.25, 28.65, 38.83, 46.55, 30.41, 30.90, 40.81, 37.58, 40.55, 40.66, 39.83, 36.86, 28.56, 40.44, 38.28, 31.47, 42.58, 38.59, 49.34, 50.16, 32.02, 35.72, 38.25, 37.84, 29.16, 34.69, 31.88, 30.59, 38.93, 41.15, 36.31, 33.55, 35.59, 46.75, 49.58, 27.52, 41.71, 32.11, 41.02, 36.66, 33.28, 37.19, 29.58, 31.56, 34.41, 41.46, 35.52, 36.52, 33.11, 34.43, 57.84, 39.58, 30.97, 39.27, 33.15, 35.28, 37.03, 37.08, 29.31, 39.97, 34.27, 36.96, 35.63, 38.65, 38.66, 59.58, 34.19, 32.21, 34.84, 44.28, 40.15, 39.59, 59.28, 29.90, 37.41, 27.91, 43.66, 39.30, 38.46, 26.02, 30.27, 32.61, 40.08, 27.86, 30.05, 35.08, 31.80, 27.75, 38.33, 39.71, 39.13, 42.80, 32.61, 42.72, 29.93, 30.08, 37.22, 37.11, 37.30, 31.47, 38.09, 38.46, 26.52, 47.02, 32.50, 40.30, 34.69, 33.22, 23.15, 29.80, 42.47, 30.46, 34.41, 33.68, 22.75, 33.68, 39.97, 41.09, 34.43, 45.84, 33.52, 33.22, 24.75, 31.93, 41.11, 35.84, 41.43, 36.81, 38.08, 35.61, 41.18, 30.61, 24.33, 28.88, 26.38, 33.09, 30.50, 32.80, 37.93, 34.38, 29.77, 39.78, 29.33, 29.19, 35.34, 36.56, 36.00, 49.78, 30.84, 39.78, 27.30, 31.68, 30.36, 49.77, 29.38, 35.36, 35.22, 40.22, 34.71, 39.55, 28.18, 34.46, 33.86, 34.31, 26.43, 31.46, 26.65, 25.25, 30.93, 39.81, 34.47, 35.55, 33.56, 31.40, 31.80, 45.96+, 25.69, 50.83, 38.03, 32.28, 34.05, 31.11, 34.53, 34.13, 28.91, 29.05, 19.81, 28.34, 38.80, 28.63, 27.09, 39.69, 31.43, 25.46, 37.27, 44.69, 24.53, 36.44, 35.97, 32.80+, 31.22, 35.21, 33.46, 33.65, 26.27, 28.91, 46.84, 26.56, 31.77, 45.63, 27.28, 35.88, 31.52, 28.43, 25.52, 31.15, 27.05, 32.65, 36.97, 24.58, 35.80, 34.61, 23.36, 30.13, 32.33, 32.21, 36.16, 33.90, 31.80, 34.08, 37.55, 44.06, 32.52, 48.05, 34.78, 49.41, 31.90, 34.61, 29.96, 29.69, 25.65, 35.05, 29.75, 32.77, 33.22, 27.78, 30.02, 32.91, 30.41, 28.97, 31.78, 24.96, 24.83, 28.50, 34.03, 42.34, 26.88, 31.69, 32.93, 36.78, 34.46, 39.96, 36.63, 36.77, 26.11, 33.31, 37.31, 41.90, 33.28, 47.86, 32.96, 35.55, 22.16, 29.38, 30.15


----------



## qqwref (Oct 2, 2012)

3x3 no inspection

best time: 11.12

best avg5: 12.11 (σ = 0.11)
(12.89), 12.00, 12.10, 12.22, (11.68)

best avg12: 12.84 (σ = 1.14)
12.00, 12.10, 12.22, (11.68), 15.58, (15.88), 13.55, 11.71, 12.38, 13.46, 12.51, 12.86

best avg50: 13.49 (σ = 1.27)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am so sorry Cameron 

1.95 UWR AO50
1.54 AO5

Hooray for finally sub 2!!! 

times on the AO5:
1.43, 0.94, 1.75, 2.94, 1.44.

Edit: No sup 3s in the AO50!


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I am so sorry Cameron
> 
> 1.95 UWR AO50
> 1.54 AO5
> ...



You gave him another UWR though - shortest time a UWR lasted.

Could you stop getting faster now?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 2, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> You gave him another UWR though - shortest time a UWR lasted.


I'm pretty sure I remember a case of someone mentioning in a chat that they broke a UWR and having someone else immediately beat it. It wasn't a common puzzle like this though


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 2, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember a case of someone mentioning in a chat that they broke a UWR and having someone else immediately beat it. It wasn't a common puzzle like this though


What puzzle was it?


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 2, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember a case of someone mentioning in a chat that they broke a UWR and having someone else immediately beat it. It wasn't a common puzzle like this though



6x6 UWR single?

I remember Kevin and Michal broke it both in a very short time.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 2, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> What puzzle was it?


I don't remember the actual puzzle/people involved, unfortunately.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 2, 2012)

0.58 R2 U F2 R F U' R' F' U'

just postin' cool scramble


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2012)

1.77 AO12 with no sup 2's.

(1.52), 1.91, 1.86, 1.80, (1.94), 1.56, 1.93, 1.71, 1.71, 1.72, 1.80, 1.69.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 2, 2012)

42.18, 48.82, (41.06), 42.20, 52.78, 45.16, 49.67, 41.87, 47.54, 44.38, (54.16), 44.01 = 45.86

sup.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 2, 2012)

greenは最高だ！


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 2, 2012)

2 to 4 BLD relay

15:34.88[9:25.92]


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 3, 2012)

The time has come when my computer 3x3x3 is faster than my real 3x3x3:

Real: 12.70s (0.07 from previous record)
Computer: 12.667s (~2.8s from previous record)

And I actually recorded it


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I am so sorry Cameron
> 
> 1.95 UWR AO50
> 1.54 AO5
> ...



Meh, at least it's only a 0.03 difference. Good job. :tu



ThomasJE said:


> You gave him another UWR though - shortest time a UWR lasted.
> 
> Could you stop getting faster now?



Yeah, I doubt this is the very shortest. If WCA results were updated instantly, I would have had a CR for 1 minute and 14 seconds. Just sayin'.


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 3, 2012)

3x3 one handed single: 15.90

WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT WAT 
my last pb was around 22 seconds

I don't remember my solution though


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2012)

ZZ, I'm catching up 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-10-3
solves/total: 721/722

single
best: 19.81
worst: 2:04.96

mean of 3
current: 28.82 (σ = 4.01)
best: 24.97 (σ = 2.76)

avg of 5
current: 28.45 (σ = 3.60)
* best: 24.56 (σ = 2.22)*

avg of 12
current: 28.32 (σ = 4.67)
* best: 26.60 (σ = 2.88)*

avg of 50
current: 29.29 (σ = 4.31)
best: 29.24 (σ = 4.28)

avg of 100
current: 31.07 (σ = 4.61)
*best: 31.07 (σ = 4.60)*

Average: 38.69 (σ = 7.66)
Mean: 39.49

Lol, best mean of 3 is slower than average of 5 :3. Also got my first DNF today, one M slice away :fp, gonna have to start being careful. 


Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1:00.78, 1:04.18, 54.11+, 41.31, 1:28.44, 51.47, 56.50, 1:15.88, 53.56, 37.22, 59.65, 59.15, 1:03.09, 48.05, 1:01.56, 55.59, 42.96, 50.63, 49.84, 1:00.36, 1:12.18, 1:25.40, 50.78, 1:14.72, 50.77, 1:17.59, 58.25, 42.15, 56.02, 2:04.96, 1:04.19, 30.68, 47.40, 44.83, 47.58, 42.72, 51.52, 40.41, 50.78, 37.72, 1:01.78, 1:03.50, 1:03.36, 52.30, 1:12.34, 32.90, 45.77, 51.72, 53.06, 1:08.30, 54.94, 34.61, 48.22, 54.25, 1:01.84, 56.96, 41.75, 41.33, 54.88, 41.91, 29.59, 57.81, 44.81, 41.66, 53.90, 19.83, 40.09, 39.19, 48.05, 54.78, 40.83, 41.05, 32.94, 45.36+, 44.69, 1:04.30, 45.46, 38.94, 44.38, 42.84, 38.46, 33.13, 1:02.21, 1:33.83, 45.71, 57.58, 29.41, 39.41, 43.55, 43.28, 55.58, 45.21, 1:10.09, 23.69, 47.50, 39.34, 32.02, 52.46, 38.22, 48.06, 50.18, 42.81, 48.94, 57.11, 49.50, 34.38, 40.72, 52.65, 33.36, 39.56, 50.88, 48.40, 47.22, 42.18, 57.93, 37.28, 36.94, 36.00, 35.09, 49.78, 41.68, 49.78, 42.88, 36.33, 40.25, 58.81, 47.41, 1:17.41, 1:06.59, 44.83, 45.21, 31.13, 42.11, 40.72, 37.25, 49.69, 54.96, 39.83, 42.83, 48.44, 32.25, 36.30, 36.86, 50.80, 33.47, 51.11, 36.25, 58.21, 46.96, 46.22, 38.75, 31.27, 59.83, 40.61, 49.28, 44.09, 55.55, 49.86, 34.58, 36.58, 39.58, 39.33, 45.06, 32.75, 1:09.96, 38.19, 44.38, 40.94, 33.52, 42.96, 33.41, 45.46, 33.21, 46.18, 39.86, 39.59, 44.86, 53.61, 42.78, 51.80, 40.06, 31.33, 53.43, 50.28, 36.77, 59.18, 37.43, 51.93, 37.08, 44.52, 32.16, 55.30, 38.69, 48.06, 32.33, 47.96, 44.80, 35.53, 56.15, 30.40, 40.03, 34.47, 33.58, 36.27, 42.59, 34.68, 54.02, 37.90, 42.00, 37.65, 30.86, 39.84, 47.59, 42.02, 33.21, 28.90, 43.65, 1:09.19, 42.43, 44.90, 34.61, 44.50, 30.77, 33.65, 52.90, 35.50, 40.83, 39.47, 39.90, 1:00.06, 43.36, 36.83, 33.11, 36.59, 35.36, 41.13, 39.81, 46.43, 37.71, 40.75, 40.21, 24.94, 43.56, 34.88, 34.27, 38.21, 47.66, 35.65, 53.33, 45.91, 37.47, 35.72, 30.96, 45.34, 35.91, 32.69, 39.44, 35.06, 40.47, 48.55, 31.21, 37.30, 31.05, 36.50, 29.18, 47.75, 43.94, 36.40, 45.08, 39.27, 54.68, 51.83, 37.00, 49.83, 29.15, 39.27, 29.90, 40.21, 40.30, 44.59, 43.68, 37.66, 48.96, 49.81, 44.58, 29.46, 41.81, 39.38, 34.36, 37.69, 46.91, 48.43, 44.03, 40.08, 40.91, 34.97, 31.21, 34.72, 29.81, 1:07.61, 1:02.83, 35.11, 35.27, 36.27, 38.09, 41.28, 40.75, 30.91, 34.15, 40.13, 46.21, 1:16.40, 36.03, 33.65, 54.43, 36.50, 48.43, 31.13, 40.84, 35.53, 46.81, 49.43, 50.72, 52.66, 47.02, 51.28, 50.46, 46.68, 51.16, 33.66, 32.53, 38.08, 40.13, 46.16, 27.77, 25.03, 44.06, 38.88, 30.22, 42.28, 40.80, 37.19, 56.86, 45.13, 36.25, 37.71, 47.69, 36.86, 57.19, 27.65, 28.28, 47.38, 33.40, 40.31, 35.58, 42.80, 46.09, 36.46, 44.58, 38.08, 42.72, 48.36, 34.90, 51.66, 29.18, 30.50, 37.97, 45.44, 1:04.96, 44.15, 50.81, 32.19, 37.18, 47.83, 48.61, 23.84, 29.72, 49.55, 35.78, 30.28, 36.52, 41.72, 39.59, 34.93, 29.18, 41.72, 28.03, 32.88, 28.53, 31.44, 26.21, 36.28, 42.83, 41.25, 28.65, 38.83, 46.55, 30.41, 30.90, 40.81, 37.58, 40.55, 40.66, 39.83, 36.86, 28.56, 40.44, 38.28, 31.47, 42.58, 38.59, 49.34, 50.16, 32.02, 35.72, 38.25, 37.84, 29.16, 34.69, 31.88, 30.59, 38.93, 41.15, 36.31, 33.55, 35.59, 46.75, 49.58, 27.52, 41.71, 32.11, 41.02, 36.66, 33.28, 37.19, 29.58, 31.56, 34.41, 41.46, 35.52, 36.52, 33.11, 34.43, 57.84, 39.58, 30.97, 39.27, 33.15, 35.28, 37.03, 37.08, 29.31, 39.97, 34.27, 36.96, 35.63, 38.65, 38.66, 59.58, 34.19, 32.21, 34.84, 44.28, 40.15, 39.59, 59.28, 29.90, 37.41, 27.91, 43.66, 39.30, 38.46, 26.02, 30.27, 32.61, 40.08, 27.86, 30.05, 35.08, 31.80, 27.75, 38.33, 39.71, 39.13, 42.80, 32.61, 42.72, 29.93, 30.08, 37.22, 37.11, 37.30, 31.47, 38.09, 38.46, 26.52, 47.02, 32.50, 40.30, 34.69, 33.22, 23.15, 29.80, 42.47, 30.46, 34.41, 33.68, 22.75, 33.68, 39.97, 41.09, 34.43, 45.84, 33.52, 33.22, 24.75, 31.93, 41.11, 35.84, 41.43, 36.81, 38.08, 35.61, 41.18, 30.61, 24.33, 28.88, 26.38, 33.09, 30.50, 32.80, 37.93, 34.38, 29.77, 39.78, 29.33, 29.19, 35.34, 36.56, 36.00, 49.78, 30.84, 39.78, 27.30, 31.68, 30.36, 49.77, 29.38, 35.36, 35.22, 40.22, 34.71, 39.55, 28.18, 34.46, 33.86, 34.31, 26.43, 31.46, 26.65, 25.25, 30.93, 39.81, 34.47, 35.55, 33.56, 31.40, 31.80, 45.96+, 25.69, 50.83, 38.03, 32.28, 34.05, 31.11, 34.53, 34.13, 28.91, 29.05, 19.81, 28.34, 38.80, 28.63, 27.09, 39.69, 31.43, 25.46, 37.27, 44.69, 24.53, 36.44, 35.97, 32.80+, 31.22, 35.21, 33.46, 33.65, 26.27, 28.91, 46.84, 26.56, 31.77, 45.63, 27.28, 35.88, 31.52, 28.43, 25.52, 31.15, 27.05, 32.65, 36.97, 24.58, 35.80, 34.61, 23.36, 30.13, 32.33, 32.21, 36.16, 33.90, 31.80, 34.08, 37.55, 44.06, 32.52, 48.05, 34.78, 49.41, 31.90, 34.61, 29.96, 29.69, 25.65, 35.05, 29.75, 32.77, 33.22, 27.78, 30.02, 32.91, 30.41, 28.97, 31.78, 24.96, 24.83, 28.50, 34.03, 42.34, 26.88, 31.69, 32.93, 36.78, 34.46, 39.96, 36.63, 36.77, 26.11, 33.31, 37.31, 41.90, 33.28, 47.86, 32.96, 35.55, 22.16, 29.38, 30.15, 27.84, 27.72, 27.08, 32.97, 25.97, 25.81, 28.46, 30.30, 32.47, 28.21, 24.93, 27.05, 25.25, 31.53, 29.36, 27.75, 40.80, 28.00, 24.30, 22.61, 37.38, 32.52, 37.78, 30.13, 32.13, DNF(24.18), 29.09, 26.78, 30.71, 23.90, 39.00, 40.05, 24.91, 25.72, 28.16, 31.06, 24.84, 26.16, 40.00, 24.22, 26.94, 31.41, 22.53, 21.94, 35.05, 27.83, 34.94, 24.96, 33.52, 21.97, 30.94, 30.09, 24.33, 32.05


----------



## Muesli (Oct 3, 2012)

1. 14.87 L2 U F2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' L D F2 L2 B F L R U2 
2. 15.40 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' R' B2 R B' D' F' R2 D' F' 
3. 14.18 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U' L' B' L2 F D U F' L B' 
4. 15.65 R' B2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L U2 L D F2 L U' R B L2 F' L F 
5. 16.96 L R D2 B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B' L2 U' F R' F L 
6. 14.50 L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U' L' R' F' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 R 
7. (13.09) U F2 U F2 U R2 U L2 R2 D2 B D' R' F R' F' D' B' D2 R2 
8. 13.95 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R2 D R' B2 F U F2 U' B' 
9. 15.41 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D U F2 D2 R U' R2 F' L D L' D2 L2 B' 
10. (17.01) F2 L' F2 L' B2 L B2 F2 D2 L' B2 D B L' B2 D2 U B2 R F L' 
11. 15.20 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 L B' R2 U L2 B' R2 B' R' B2 
12. 16.10 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 R' B' U' B2 R D' R B' 

15.22 avg/12. Sub 15 3x3 here I come


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 3, 2012)

5BLD first success, 4th attempt, 24:04.36


Edit : 4BLD PB 8:03.48[4:06.88] L2 D' B2 R2 B F D' R2 Fw2 R L F U Rw' D2 R2 Uw2 B' L' B2 L2 B Rw2 U' Uw2 Rw L D R' Fw L' R' F2 U L2 D U2 R B' R' 
Previous PB is 9:27.XX


----------



## WBCube (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm getting pretty damn close to being consistently sub-20, my average of 50 yesterday ended up being a 20.90 though, I really started slipping in the back half. For now I'll be happy about this.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 3, 2012)

Recorded a 15.93 Ao12 with a 14.04 ao5!!


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 3, 2012)

Three days since first learning Roux:

Single: 26.95s
Ao5: 34.78s
Ao12: 38.59s

Maybe someday I'll be able to sub-15 / beat my Fridrich


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 3, 2012)

First time I've done more than 5 clock solves since warm up for Worlds a year ago
9.11, 10.68, 10.35, (13.54), 11.23, 9.21, 8.11, (7.47), 9.66, 9.03, 7.54, 10.53 = *9.55 avg12*
It's not looking good for Euros!


----------



## F perm (Oct 3, 2012)

Just broke a butt-load of PB's. Everything but single.


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Oct 3, 2012 4:07:12 PM - 4:43:49 PM

Mean: 24.38
Average: 24.34
Best time: 15.90
Median: 24.17
Worst time: 33.70
Standard deviation: 3.73

Best average of 5: 21.08
14-18 - 21.36 21.36 20.53 (22.67) (15.90)

Best average of 12: 22.46
10-21 - 22.34 (31.07) 23.53 22.23 21.36 21.36 20.53 22.67 (15.90) 22.04 26.76 21.81

1. 25.60 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F R D' B2 U L B U' B L
2. 33.70 D R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R' B L' U2 B L' U' R2 B' L' D'
3. 24.07 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D U2 B2 R2 U R' U' B' F2 D2 U2 R D L F' D'
4. 20.10 D' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B' U B2 R F' U2 L2 B D2 B2 U'
5. 28.18 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B' L F D' B' L2 U2 L F U'
6. 24.26 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U' R D' R2 L2 B' U' L2 B2 D R
7. 25.39 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 F' U' L2 U' R D2 U
8. 26.59 F2 D' R2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L' U2 R' U2 F D' F D2 R2 F' U2
9. 24.93 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 D L' U' R F' D U R' F' D2 R' L2
10. 22.34 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 B' R' D F' L' F2 D L' F' D U
11. 31.07 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' B L F' D' R U2 R B2 U2 L2 U'
12. 23.53 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 D' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F' U F' U' B L
13. 22.23 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D' U L B2 D U2 R' U B' F' D R' L' U'
14. 21.36 D' B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U R F L2 F D B U2 R D L'
15. 21.36 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' B' R2 F2 U2 R U L U' B' L'
16. 20.53 R2 L2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F' D' R L D2 F2 R2 D' R D' U2
17. 22.67 D B2 U R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' B' L B2 D U R U F' L2 U'
18. 15.90 D L2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' F D' R' U F' L' D R' U2 F2 R'
19. 22.04 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B' U F' R' U2 R2 U' L D B U'
20. 26.76 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L U F' R2 L F' D2 F' U R
21. 21.81 U R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U L' U2 B' R L D B' D R F U2
22. 25.95 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' U' B R F' D B' L U' F2 U2
23. 25.67 B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R B F2 U2 L' D' B F L2
24. 29.03 U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D F L' B' L' D U2 B2 R L D U'


----------



## emolover (Oct 4, 2012)

14.78 OH solve. Wish I didn't scramble wrong. 3 move cross with 4 move first pair, free pair, 7 mover, and another normal pair with edge control, anti-sune, then V perm.

Edit:

PB average of 5, 12, and probably 25(ii timer wont calculate it).

Best Average of 5: 22.69
Best Average of 12: 23.84
Session Average: 24.68
σ: 3.90
Best Time: 14.78
Worst Time: 32.85
Individual Times:
29.39, (32.85), 27.76, 28.03, 24.47, 25.85, 22.86, 23.84, 27.00, 26.60, 27.01, 22.31, 24.21, 21.54, 20.66, 22.88, 26.30, 24.86, (14.78), 26.92, 28.84, 19.01, 29.02, *26.04, 21.23, 23.18, 23.67, 18.31*


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 4, 2012)

OH. Pretty good worst time.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.79
worst time: 15.50

current avg5: 12.58 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 12.57 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 13.34 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 13.14 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 13.50 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 13.47

13.59, 15.23, 12.48, 14.77, 12.53, 12.56, 15.29, 11.38, 14.11, 14.54, 15.50, 13.90, 11.89, 14.83, 12.84, 10.79, 14.75, 13.87, 11.94, 13.11, 14.00, 12.92, 13.53, 12.56, 14.82, 14.24, 15.12, 14.57, 14.49, 11.50, 14.39, 12.34, 14.63, 13.63, 12.27, 14.02, 11.28, 13.82, 14.52, 13.28, 13.20, 13.97, 14.06, 13.18, 14.55, 12.10, 12.42, 11.69, 13.39, 13.23


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 4, 2012)

Pyraminx PB Ao5 and Ao12 

Ao5: 7.48

7.85, (5.88), (10.90), 7.29, 7.30

Ao12: 9.11

7.72, (7.35), 8.28, 11.22, 8.06, 9.51, (12.02), 8.05, 11.01, 10.83, 7.72, 8.66

Shengshou pyraminx is awesome!


----------



## ottozing (Oct 4, 2012)

Average of 5: 47.820
1. (46.285) D' U L r u D L2 r2 R2 D' r U r F' B r R F L' R f' D' L2 B2 u' r' B2 F2 f' L2 r R' F U L' F2 D2 f2 r D2 
2. 48.540 D' u U B' u R2 B2 D F' D2 B R2 D' U F' f2 U2 F' D2 R D' r R u f' U r2 f' U L u2 R2 f L2 f2 R f2 L' U2 L 
3. 48.404 u2 r R2 F2 U2 F2 r' U2 f2 B' r U' u' R' L f2 r' B' r D' B' L r' u' L2 D' R2 B' u' B2 F' f L2 r F U' u f' U' R2 
4. 46.516 F' U2 F' r2 U2 r2 D F' f' D u2 f D L2 D' u2 B2 R L' r U F L2 R u r D2 F' f2 L B' R2 L F2 D' f' F' L' U F 
5. (58.154) r2 F' r F2 R2 f' D R' u L r' f2 U' D f2 D2 B' u' D2 L2 r' B' D2 R2 L u f2 R2 B2 U2 L2 r B' F2 L R' u U2 D2 F2


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 4, 2012)

I got 4 1:08s on jflysim 4x4 today, sub1 is so far away .__.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2012)

qcube 3x3 8.72 non lucky with an f2l mistake :/

edit: 2 solves later, 8.18 with COLL


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 4, 2012)

24.66s Roux 

Needs much improvement though.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 4, 2012)

4x4 pb 48.98


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 4x4 pb 48.98



sub 45 avg5 at uko pree


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 5, 2012)

i got three sub 10s today
9.82 9.80 9.37
two CP skips into double Us, and one forced EP skip


----------



## uniacto (Oct 5, 2012)

New PB: 13.85
Scramble, Yellow on top, white cross: R2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B U' B2 D L' U L2 D U L2 F'

easiest scramble ever, full step


----------



## Julian (Oct 5, 2012)

uniacto said:


> R2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B U' B2 D L' U L2 D U L2 F'


7.19 wut

y2 R2 D2 U F'
U2 L' U L
y' L' U' L
U2 y R U' R'
R' U R U' R' U' R
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U'


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice 35, Ben 


9x9x9 sim PBs
Best avg5: 5:20.034 5:01.597 (5:23.707) 5:04.241 (5:01.434) => *5:08.624*
Best avg12: 5:23.790 5:18.371 5:15.155 5:14.792 5:20.034 5:01.597 5:23.707 5:04.241 (5:01.434) (5:33.333) 5:18.142 5:14.843 => *5:15.467*
No sub5s though


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 5, 2012)

New PB: 14.93 PLL skip

14.93 D2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B F' D' F U2 B F R' B' L2 U'


----------



## uniacto (Oct 5, 2012)

Julian said:


> 7.19 wut
> 
> y2 R2 D2 U F'
> U2 L' U L
> ...



yea. it was pretty insane.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 5, 2012)

uniacto said:


> New PB: 13.85
> Scramble, Yellow on top, white cross: R2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B U' B2 D L' U L2 D U L2 F'
> 
> easiest scramble ever, full step



10.04 with extremely cold hands, in comp lab of uni with ~30 people :x


----------



## ottozing (Oct 5, 2012)

Spoiler: Sub 12 Ao100!!!



Average of 100: 11.916
1. 11.419 R' L B2 U2 L U' D2 F R' F' D F' D' U R' D B R' U' F2 R L2 F B' D 
2. 11.186 L D F' U2 F2 L B2 L' B' F L' U F' U L' R2 B' D R2 F' R' U' L F' L2 
3. 10.780 F B2 R' D2 F' U F' B U2 B2 L R' B L2 B U' L' D L' F' R' F' D' L2 R 
4. 10.888 R2 D L R' B2 F2 R' L' D' U2 B L2 D' B D R2 D' L R2 B R U' R F2 U 
5. 14.102 R U B2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 R B2 L' D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B' R' B2 D' B R' F' 
6. 10.342 L2 D' U L' D U' L2 B2 L' U2 B R' L2 B' U F U2 R B' U2 B2 D F' D' L 
7. 13.385 U2 R' D R2 L B U' D' R2 F' U R' L U2 L' B' U B F L' F' B R L2 U2 
8. 9.999 R' L U2 D R2 U R F2 L2 R F' R D U' B2 R' U2 F B2 R2 B' L D F B' 
9. 11.528 U D2 L' U2 D F L' B' L2 U D2 F L2 F B L' D2 L2 U' B' U2 F2 D2 F' U 
10. 13.373 F' L2 F' R L B' R B' F2 D2 U' R2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' U D R2 F' B R2 
11. 11.220 D2 L' F' U2 B' U2 L' D F' B U F R' F L' D R' F R2 F2 U D B U' B' 
12. 11.186 L' U' B U2 F L F2 D2 B F' R U2 L2 D' R2 U' F' U D' B2 F L D2 F' D 
13. 10.604 D' U2 F U' D' B2 R' U' F L R' U D' R U2 B' L U' B' U F2 L' D' F B' 
14. 12.306 B2 L' F2 R F U2 L' U' F2 D R' F2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' L' B2 F2 L2 R' D' 
15. 10.497 R2 F R L' U2 L' D2 U F' B2 D' L F' R' F L' F2 U2 R2 L2 F' D L2 B2 F' 
16. 13.212 F' L R2 U' D2 R2 F' U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 R F B2 D L' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 
17. 13.360 R L' U2 L B' R U' B D2 R2 U' F2 D F' R2 B2 U B' R' U' B2 L B2 L2 F 
18. 10.015 D F B' D B' D' F' R' U' R' D2 F2 U' D' F U' F2 L' F' U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 
19. 10.514 U B R' D L U B' U D' B2 D B L F2 U L2 U F' R' U R' L U F B 
20. (15.069) R' U F2 D U F2 B D' L' B R D R' U2 D' B U2 F2 U' R2 L D' U L' R2 
21. 11.232 F2 U2 B2 L D' F' L R' D U' B' U' R' F2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F' L' R B' U2 L2 
22. 11.981 F2 B2 L2 R' U R D2 B2 L R2 D U' R' F D2 F2 D' R2 D L' U2 L B' F' L2 
23. 10.717 F2 L D2 B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' D L' F2 U2 B D R U B' U F U' F2 D F' D' 
24. 13.088 U B' R' F2 L' B2 F L' B' F R' D B R2 L2 U L2 R D' F' D2 R B R B 
25. 12.684 F' U D R2 L D' L2 U2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B L B2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 U 
26. 10.670 L D L2 R D' R D' L2 R B2 U B2 L B' F2 R' U' F D U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 U 
27. 11.373 U' R' D' U2 R' D R2 B L' B' F' D2 R' D B' U2 D2 L2 B R2 B F' U2 B' D2 
28. 11.590 L2 F B R' B2 F' R B2 U F2 B D B' U L' F' D' F R2 F L2 U' R2 L' D2 
29. 11.185 B2 D U F2 B2 U2 D' F L R D2 L2 U B2 D R B F U2 D2 B U2 D B' U' 
30. 14.118 B' U2 F R2 L' F U' B' U L2 D2 B U' B2 L2 U2 B' F' D R D' U' L' B F2 
31. 12.652 R2 U B' R' D' B F' R2 B F' L B2 L2 R' B' F2 U' B R2 B2 D U B F U 
32. 13.447 F B L2 F2 B R2 D2 F B' U2 D' F' L' R U2 F2 L' D B2 R L U F2 D2 F' 
33. (9.376) R' D' F' L2 R' D' U F2 U' F2 L2 U F R L F L F D2 L R' U F2 U D 
34. 11.996 U' L' B2 L R F' U B U2 D2 R' L' B D F' B L R B2 U2 D R' D' B' D 
35. 11.700 B L' R2 U L2 F' B' R2 L F U' L U2 B2 L2 F B2 L U R' U' B' D B' R 
36. 11.217 R F R2 B R2 B' D L2 U L2 F' R2 F2 L' D' B2 D' R L2 B L F2 D B F2 
37. 12.169 B2 R' F' R' B2 D R B2 D2 F U2 B' R2 L F B D F2 U' F' D' R' L F' B2 
38. 11.700 U' B D U2 R2 F2 U L2 F L U2 L2 U F2 L R U D2 F' B' L D L2 U L 
39. 10.936 B U' L2 U2 F U F R2 D2 B U' B F' D R' D F U L2 F' D2 R D L2 B2 
40. 11.856 D' F' R2 L' F' R F L2 D2 L2 F R2 U R' L2 U' B' D U2 F B2 U2 F' L R' 
41. 14.586 R' B' F2 U2 L F2 R B L2 R U B' U2 F L' B2 L2 B U D2 L2 D' R' B' U 
42. 10.608 R2 D2 U F' R' U F' U2 D R' B' R2 F' U2 F' L' F2 U' R' F D2 U' R D L2 
43. 12.511 F U2 B D L B2 U' R2 L B2 F D L F2 B2 U2 D2 B2 D' U L2 F2 D' R' U' 
44. 13.213 R' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' B R' D B2 L' R D' R2 B U' L2 F' R F' D2 L' B' F' L2 
45. 14.118 R2 U2 L F' L R2 D' B F U2 D R' B' U' B U2 F' B U' F2 D' B' D' R' L2 
46. 14.446 D L R D' F' B2 R F2 U L2 R' U L2 F R' D' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 L' D L' 
47. 12.917 L' D2 L' D' F2 D2 L D2 F U F' U2 B' D' B L' U2 B R F R2 L2 U D' L' 
48. 13.369 F D2 R2 U' L2 D U L U D F2 B' L' B U2 B2 D' R U' D2 R' U B2 D' L2 
49. 14.399 R F' B2 U B R F2 B2 R' D' L2 B2 U' B R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D' L' B' D' B 
50. 11.154 L D2 B L' R' D2 U B L D2 U2 B2 D' R2 L U' R L2 U' B2 L F' D' B' D 
51. 10.062 U L F' L2 B' L2 R2 B R L D F' R F2 L2 F B2 D2 L' R2 U' D' F R2 L2 
52. 12.995 L2 F L2 B D F B D R U' R2 D U2 B2 U B U2 R' L' B2 L' D2 L' R U2 
53. 12.730 U F U2 R' U2 D F D2 L2 U' F U2 B' D2 L' R' U L D' F L2 D' F2 L U' 
54. 11.076 B' F' R' U2 D' B L U2 L2 D2 F2 U L B' D' U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 B2 
55. 10.421 D R' D B2 D' F2 U' L D2 R' F L R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 
56. 11.123 B R' L' U R' D R' F2 U' F R' B2 D2 B F2 D2 B F' U2 F' D' U' B2 L' D' 
57. 10.577 B D2 R F' B D R B U' B D' U' R2 D2 U R2 F' D' F' B' U' L' B2 F2 L' 
58. 10.764 F2 D2 R B2 R L2 F U D2 F B' U L' R B2 L' R2 D' R' F' R B' F2 R D2 
59. 11.669 D' U' B2 F D2 R B2 U R' B2 U D2 B L2 U' F' D' F D' B' L' F' D R' L2 
60. 13.478 L U L F L B2 L U F' U' B F D2 L R2 D2 R' F2 B2 D L U L2 U2 F' 
61. 10.639 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B R' L2 B D' F' U R F2 U' F2 U' F' R' B2 F U2 R' L' B2 
62. 11.310 F R2 L D L' D2 B2 U' L F2 L' U L R D' L' U2 D' B' F U' F' B D2 L' 
63. 12.621 U' L' U' L2 R F U D R B2 F D2 B2 U' R' U2 R2 B2 R2 F B D' R2 U R' 
64. 13.041 F' R' B2 F' D R U B2 R L B D2 U' L B F L' R F' B L' F' R' U2 F' 
65. 10.093 B F' R B2 L F2 B' L2 B L D' B' D' F U L F' L B D' B2 F' U2 B2 D2 
66. 12.777 F D2 U R' F B2 D' R' D' R2 F B' R2 F' L' F' R' U2 F R2 B' D' R2 L F' 
67. 12.886 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U F' L' B' F2 R U' L2 U' B D2 R2 F' B2 R' F' R B' F2 L2 
68. 10.952 B2 L' U F2 U' F R F L' U' D R L2 F' D' R' F2 L B R U L2 F U L' 
69. 10.421 R F D2 F D2 U' F2 L' R' F' U2 R B2 U' F L2 R D' L2 B R' F L2 F B' 
70. 11.856 U' R B2 U R2 B D R' L U2 B D' U L B' R' F R' L2 U R' D' U R' B2 
71. 11.669 U R B2 D U F B R2 B D R B D F' D L2 F' D B F R L2 D' F2 B' 
72. 11.965 R F' R' D2 U2 L R2 F' R2 U2 D' F B' R2 U2 F2 U D2 F' L2 B L' R U2 D2 
73. 11.357 D B' D R L D2 L2 R' U' F2 L2 D L F2 U F L' F2 B L D B F' R B2 
74. 12.574 B R L D2 R' L' U' R2 U2 D' R' D R L2 B' F2 L2 R U' F2 L B L R2 F' 
75. 11.029 L D' F' B2 L2 D2 U' F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F' B U R F' D' R' L B2 R L 
76. 12.012 R F L B2 D2 F L2 D2 U' F' L' F' B U' B F' D' U' R U' D' L' U' F' R 
77. 13.151 D2 F R' B' R' B' D2 F L B' R' L D F' R2 F U F L' D2 L' B L' R2 B 
78. 10.842 R' L2 F' L2 R2 U' B U' D2 B' L' D' B' D2 L D2 U L' D L2 R' D' R' B2 R2 
79. 13.463 D' F' U L U B' F' U' D' L2 U F R D2 F2 B D' L' B L R' U2 R' F2 D' 
80. 12.636 U2 D' B' L2 B U' D B2 F R' L' U' R' F' B L2 F R2 L' F' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 
81. 10.749 R2 F' U2 R L D2 F B2 L' U' B' L2 B' L R' F' L' F2 B' R' L' F L2 F L2 
82. 11.372 U B' F2 R B' L2 R2 D' B D' F' D2 B U' L F' L' B' D2 U L2 R F2 D R 
83. 11.646 B' L2 R' U L2 R2 B2 F L F' R B2 F D L2 F' L U2 R U R F2 B' L2 B2 
84. 9.438 F' U F D' L F R2 L2 U D' R B2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 L' R D B' L2 F 
85. 12.589 U' B2 F R L' F' U F B' L' F' U2 F B' L' D' R2 D' B R L2 U' R2 D' F' 
86. 11.138 U' B R' B2 U' L' B R2 F B' L2 F' U2 D2 R L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L B U L' D 
87. 13.977 B2 L' R' B' L2 B' U' L2 B2 R' U' L2 U R F B' U' F2 L' D2 B L R' U' L 
88. 11.867 F2 U2 D' R2 F R D' F U' D2 F L' R' D L2 B D2 R' B' R2 U2 D F' R' L 
89. 12.183 U' L' D2 L2 B L2 R2 F R2 B' R D R' B L' F2 L' U2 D2 F2 U R F2 U2 L 
90. 13.041 R U' R2 D' B' R B' R B R F U D' B2 R' B' U2 R2 D B' R2 U L D' B 
91. 12.137 L2 R2 B' U' D2 L R' F B' L' F2 R2 F B' D R2 L' B2 F' U F2 L2 D F2 R2 
92. 14.321 L2 B2 U2 D2 L R' B F' R F' U D L2 D2 B2 D' L B2 F2 U2 R' B' L' U L' 
93. 12.262 F' R' D B2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B L B' F2 D U B' U2 D2 L' F' L D U F2 U 
94. 12.536 U2 R' D2 B2 L' R' F2 D2 B F2 L F B' U' D F U' B L B R F2 U2 D' R 
95. 10.904 L2 F U' D' B2 R F L' B F2 D' F D L U' D2 B L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R B' R2 
96. 13.229 F B2 R D' U2 L2 B2 F R L D L' B2 R U2 D' L U2 F' D R F2 L F2 B 
97. 11.809 R D' B U2 L2 U' L' R' U' F2 D L B R D F' D2 L2 F L2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' 
98. 11.081 D B' U' D B2 F2 U R2 F B' D' F2 R U F2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 L' D L' B L 
99. 10.562 D' R2 D R U R' B' D R F L2 D B R' B2 R L2 U' R2 L F' B' L' B U 
100. 11.201 R2 F' U2 L D2 B F U2 L B' D2 U L U2 R B' U' R B U2 F' R' F2 R U2


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 5, 2012)

9.70 avg of 100

8.88 avg of 12


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2012)

OH:

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-10-5
solves/total: 14/14

single
best: 33.73
worst: 56.94

mean of 3
current: 42.33 (σ = 3.72)
best: 37.43 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 5
current: 44.88 (σ = 0.91)
*best: 39.87 (σ = 3.50)*

avg of 12
current: 43.72 (σ = 4.61)
*best: 42.87 (σ = 5.10)*

Average: 42.82 (σ = 4.72)
Mean: 43.18

Yay for the sub-40 ao5 


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 40.17 B2 U L' U' R2 U' R B' D L2 D L2 D2 F' B2 R2 U2 D2 R D2 L' F U2 B D
2. 33.73 U L2 B L' R2 B' U2 B L' B' L F' R L' F B L R' F B' L2 F L U' B2
3. 48.67 B' U L' R2 F' D' U B D2 U' L' D' U F2 L' B F R B2 U2 R2 F U2 R' U'
4. 44.80 D' B L D2 F2 R2 F R U F' R2 F2 R' F R' L' F2 L2 R D2 R2 U2 R B L
5. 37.30 R2 L F2 R F U D R2 L2 F D' F R' L' B L' D B U' B D' L F B' L'
6. 38.44 R L' U2 F2 B2 U' D' L U' D' F2 D F2 R2 B' R L D2 B2 R D2 B' F2 L R'
7. 36.54 R B' U R U2 F R2 B' D' R2 F' R B L' D' B2 U2 F D' F' R2 L B R' D
8. 43.86 L R' U2 R U2 B' R L2 F' B' R' L U B' F' R2 D2 U B2 D F' D2 R2 D2 F2
9. 56.94 B' U R F' B' U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' U2 R F2 R F' L' U' B' L' F2 D U' R' L2
10. 51.38 R2 D B2 L B L B2 D' F2 U R' L' U2 D F R' F' U2 R L D' F L D' R2
11. 45.72 L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F' D R B' F' L2 R2 U2 F L' D' L2 B' D L' B2 F2 R2 U
12. 43.91 B R2 B R B2 D L' R B D L2 U' F2 L F2 L' R U R2 F U L2 U2 L U'
13. 38.08 B2 U2 L' F' U2 B R L' U' L' F D' L R F2 L F L2 D L' R' B2 F D2 L2
14. 44.99 B2 U2 D R D' F' B L R D' U2 L D2 F' D' L F2 D2 B' L D' F2 L' R F


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2012)

New PB for most 2x2 solves in one day: 1,121. I still have almost 1,700 2x2 solves to do in 2 days to complete my 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon. And I'm still slow with inspection time on.


----------



## emolover (Oct 5, 2012)

First 4x4 solve in two months and I got 57.xx, 8th solve was 46.73. Using my friends 4x4.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 5, 2012)

5x5 centers pb 29 seconds, but I had to to L4e twice, because I screwed up


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 5, 2012)

47 move solve with Roux!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 5, 2012)

5x5 PB

Average of 5: 1:30.46
1. 1:28.07 b' f2 L2 r2 F' u b u2 b d F L2 b l' B d f2 U' u D' d B2 D b' F2 R2 r B' U B2 l B2 d u' D' R2 b u' U r b2 r U' R b2 d D' f R' b F B2 U r2 d2 u' U' l2 b2 R' 
2. (DNF(1:30.98)) r' B2 R2 d' u' U2 F r2 f' B2 l2 b2 d' L U R2 d R' u L2 f u2 R L b' u' r D l' f2 u r b' L2 B d2 u' D2 U F2 u B b R2 L' d' f R2 F' B u' b2 L' r D F' d' R2 l2 r2 
3. (1:27.21) U B2 F' L D' d r2 u2 U B l' L2 F r2 l u' r l d r2 b2 R b U f2 U r L2 F' r' u d' L2 B' l' b R2 L2 F U' F' d b' L2 r B U2 L' F' l R F2 L R2 d U' f2 u' U L2 
4. 1:30.79 d F2 d l b' D U b' u2 D U2 b2 F U F d l U r' L F2 R L' f D' r d' r' d f d l2 R2 L2 r' D l u' l B' L2 D' f D d2 l f2 U' L R' B u2 L2 B b R2 b D' r u2 
5. 1:32.53 u2 d l2 D2 B2 F U' r' b D2 F2 f' B r D' L' b2 U B' D' U L u B u2 D l L f F' d' U2 b' B L' U b2 u' f2 r' U L' B L' d l' R2 d R2 l2 D F' U L' u2 D2 B R' L2 u2


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2012)

7x7x7 sim PBs

Best avg5: (2:10.991) 2:16.143 (2:22.957) 2:19.017 2:14.847 => *2:16.669*
Best avg12: (2:10.991) 2:16.143 2:22.957 2:19.017 2:14.847 (2:38.367) 2:21.261 2:33.554 2:24.309 2:20.797 2:17.908 2:12.609 => *2:20.340*


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 5, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 7x7x7 sim PBs
> 
> Best avg5: (2:10.991) 2:16.143 (2:22.957) 2:19.017 2:14.847 => *2:16.669*
> Best avg12: (2:10.991) 2:16.143 2:22.957 2:19.017 2:14.847 (2:38.367) 2:21.261 2:33.554 2:24.309 2:20.797 2:17.908 2:12.609 => *2:20.340*



wut


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2012)

ya

also 6x6x6 sim PBs

Best time: *1:23.948*
Best avg5: 1:32.525 (1:31.927) (1:34.833) 1:33.456 1:33.838 => *1:33.273*
Best avg12: 1:37.581 (1:23.948) 1:36.621 (1:47.145) 1:34.634 1:41.628 1:36.377 1:32.525 1:31.927 1:34.833 1:33.456 1:33.838 => *1:35.342*


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 5, 2012)

Onice 666 and 555 times...

...

...Wait what :O


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2012)

XD

I improved 6x6x6 a little more, done for today though.

*1:19.024* single <- WTF WTF WTF
(442 moves at 5.59 moves/sec)
Best avg12: 1:32.525 1:31.927 1:34.833 1:33.456 1:33.838 1:39.068 (1:44.329) 1:40.482 1:35.896 1:31.463 1:34.351 (1:19.024) => *1:34.784*


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 6, 2012)

cross+centers -> freeslice pair the F3L edges -> solve F3L -> CLL (which I still never finished learning ;_; ) -> ELL

46.02 avg12 = 43.33, (43.29), 47.68, 46.60, 45.43, 44.79, (50.22), 49.84, 49.73, 44.75, 43.74, 44.33

48.02 avg50

hm


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2012)

qqwref said:


> XD
> 
> I improved 6x6x6 a little more, done for today though.
> 
> ...



what the ****

edit: 2-7 relay pree


----------



## ottozing (Oct 6, 2012)

LL ao100 (no inspection)

3.142, 3.478, 5.211, 3.554, 4.354, 3.343, 4.100, 4.498, 4.963, 4.780, 3.064, 4.949, 2.928, 4.388, 4.810, 3.410, 4.930, 4.366, 4.578, 3.559, 4.662, 4.209, 3.871, 3.829, 3.669, 5.040, 3.783, 4.142, 4.912, 4.965, 4.137, 4.366, 3.321, 3.909, 3.775, 3.596, 4.485, 3.267, 4.704, 4.462, 3.934, 3.686, 3.715, 4.803, 5.328, 4.188, 4.332, 3.385, 4.278, 5.656+, 3.187, 3.952, 3.335, 3.326, 3.731, 4.437, 4.918, 4.252, 6.151, 3.559, 4.638, 3.715, 4.766, 3.731, 4.595, 3.918, 3.609, 4.379, 3.703, 4.624, 4.417, 4.359, 6.684, 5.017, 4.786, 3.803, 3.639, 4.287, 2.577, 3.281, 3.981, 6.020+, 3.732, 5.512, 3.676, 4.168, 3.500, 3.844, 4.870, 3.397, 4.929, 3.365, 5.016, DNF(4.049), 4.379, 4.097, 4.922, 4.138, 4.765, 4.337

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 2.577
worst time: 6.684

current avg5: 4.413 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 4.485 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 3.925 (σ = 0.39)

current avg100: 4.194 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 4.194 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 4.194 (σ = 0.57)
session mean: 4.210


----------



## qqwref (Oct 6, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> edit: 2-7 relay pree


I'll do some tomorrow and see if I can get more sub6s.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 6, 2012)

Rofl at how much my pyraminx has been holding me back. First average with my new SS, factory lube and not even with my normal colour scheme:

4.94, 4.56, 4.59, 4.96, 4.87, 5.41, 5.09, 5.34, (6.05), (3.70), 4.00, 4.85 = *4.86*


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 6, 2012)

hi games 4x4 40.36 

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=6290

ranked 24th


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2012)

Solved Quzzle.  See here. Edit: The optimal solution is 84 moves. Only took me 566. 

Edit: And solved this. 368 moves (optimal is 47.) 

Edit: And this. Wow that took a while. Optimal solution is 81, took me 3392 iirc.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2012)

5bld 7.42 avg100

[15:24:55] 5BLD: i got new UWR 100 avg
[15:25:01] 5BLD: but i only posted on FB
[15:25:04] 5BLD: cuz nobodychars

boosack


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 6, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 5bld 7.41 avg100
> 
> [15:24:55] 5BLD: i got new UWR 100 avg
> [15:25:01] 5BLD: but i only posted on FB
> ...



[15:25:20] fivebldcubing: 7.4x
[15:25:24] Fluttershy: where x=wat
[15:25:40] fivebldcubing: some number
[15:25:48] fivebldcubing: 0<x<9
[15:25:58] fivebldcubing: and x fishsign bold R

oh yay now i have to fish through my facebook posts

edit: don't go all pydentick on my 'fish sign', i got it confuesd with teh subset sine, sin^-1 the c sine

edit: here it is.

7.48, 7.64, (6.38), 7.00, 7.50, 7.66, 7.78, 6.92, 7.21, 7.50, 7.68, 7.55, 7.78, 7.62, 7.06, 7.32, 7.74, 7.04, (8.01), 7.53, 7.51, 6.76, 6.77, 7.33, 6.89, (6.45), 7.63, 7.06, 7.48, 7.45, 7.00, (8.14), 7.81, 7.81, 7.11, 7.74, 7.41, 7.60, 7.92, 7.47, 7.83, 7.95, 7.63, 7.06, 7.78, 7.50, 7.19, 7.34, 7.00, 7.19, 7.42, 7.22, 7.33, 7.89, 7.66, 7.66, 7.43, (8.00), 7.86, 6.87, 7.09, 7.44, (5.97), 6.76, 7.36, 7.63, 7.24, 7.96, 7.28, 7.43, 7.69, (8.02), 7.83, 7.38, 7.64, 7.71, 7.42, 6.85, (6.63), 7.62, 7.54, (6.23), 7.30, 7.68, 7.72, (8.10), 7.05, 7.24, 7.25, 6.83, 7.59, 6.69, 7.47, 7.70, 7.44, 7.41, 7.59, 7.59, 7.89, 6.95

best avg100: 7.42 (σ = 0.32)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> insert fake times here



\( \frac{d}{d!}(x!) \)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 6, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> insert fake times here
> \( \frac{d}{d!}(x!) \)



two months ago i did this:





7.4 avg100 is well within my grasp i think, moron

allsoe, is x a function of ! or not?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 6, 2012)

Why so consistent? o_0


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 6, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Why so consistent? o_0



If i get lots of 8s in a row i reset the session


----------



## KCuber (Oct 6, 2012)

official 34.41 4x4 single, double parity


----------



## qqwref (Oct 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> If i get lots of 8s in a row i reset the session


That doesn't explain why your best avg12 was 7.1x XD


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 6, 2012)

KCuber said:


> official 34.41 4x4 single, double parity


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> allsoe, is x a function of ! or not?



! is a function of + and x is a function of log(sin(1/!))


----------



## kbh (Oct 6, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Edit: And solved this. 368 moves (optimal is 47.)



It took me 198 moves 


EDIT:
second try 68 moves 
EDIT2:
now 61 moves, I like this puzzle xd
EDIT3:
58


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2012)

3rd sub 1:30 4x4, and on video. (1:29.02)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 6, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> ! is a function of + and x is a function of log(sin(1/!))



x(!)=log(sin(1/!))
x(!)=log(s*i*n(1/!))
x(!)=log(sqrt(-1)(s*n(1/!)))
x(!)=log(sqrt(-1)(s*n(1/!)))
x(!)=Lo*g(sqrt(-1)(s*n(1/!)))
x(!)=L(o(g(sqrt(-1)(s*n(1/!)))))

so x(!) is the Liquid function of the Oxygen function of g((sqrt(-1)(s*n(1/!)))

and therefore I need more info about the number of Oxygen and Boron atoms present in your function in order to differentiate it un-implicitly


----------



## Ollie (Oct 6, 2012)

kbh said:


> It took me 198 moves
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> second try 68 moves



52 first attempt 



Nice puzzle.


----------



## kbh (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't get it lower then 58 xd


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 6, 2012)

Average: 12.71
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 9.39
Worst Time: 16.88
Individual Times:
1. (9.39) L' B2 F L' D' U' B F2 R' U2 L R F2 D' B2 F L U' B' D2 U2 R' U' L B
2. 11.89 D2 U F2 U' B' F' U' L' B2 F L U B' F U' L' B2 D2 F' L R B2 L2 R' U
3. 15.10 B2 D U2 B' L2 R2 U L' U2 L' B' F2 U2 B2 F U' B' F2 U' R2 F' R' B2 F' L'
4. (16.88) B' R' D' U R F2 L' F L2 U2 L' R F2 D U2 L R D R2 B2 D U2 F U L'
5. 11.14 L' B2 D2 U' B2 R B' F' D L' R' B F2 D2 U B' D U2 R' B' F D2 U L2 R

If I hadn't screwed up the 15 or 16, then PB average. But I did, so this. Still good, though. 9.39 was a PLL skip.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Just broke my 4x4 PB for the second time today.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 6, 2012)

32.73 D f R2 u' B f2 L D2 R2 U u' r' D' R2 B U2 D2 r' L u' U' D2 L F D U f L2 r' R' B2 U2 r2 U' B r R u R B'


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 6, 2012)

54.16 234 relay

2) F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 F U 
3) F L' B2 R2 B U' F' D' B R' F2 R' L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R 
4) f F' u2 f2 r2 B2 u F2 r R2 u R2 L2 U' F' U D' L2 F' f L D' U r F' B2 L2 F R2 f' D R2 U2 r' F' U' u' f' R' D' 

1 look ell on 4x4.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 6, 2012)

My 11 known methods:

CFOP - 12.70
CFCE - 17.96
FreeFOP - 19.96
Beginners - 19.98
Roux - 21.88
Corners First - 25.74
8355 - 26.24
Keyhole - 26.91
Petrus - 28.74
Columns First - 34.79
Salvia - 39.39

CFCE, FreeFOP, Roux, Corners First, 8355, Keyhole, Petrus, Columns First and Salvia records.

Sub-20: 4 Methods
Sub-30: 9 Methods
Sub-40: 11 Methods

I learnt most of them today


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 6, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> Beginners - 19.98


What beginners method? Is it 1st layer -> 2nd layer -> last layer, or, F2L -> last layer?

That's still nuts though. >.>


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

2-4 sim relay 59.896

splits: 2x2 3.1 , 3x3 15.5   , 4x4 41.3


----------



## KCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

KCuber said:


> official 34.41 4x4 single, double parity


----------



## Hunter (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got my 3rd PB for today. 15.37 on 3x3.


----------



## Riley (Oct 7, 2012)

First sub 1:30 5x5 single: 1:25.70. 1:07ish reduction... 

Also, broke my PB average of 100 for 3x3 yesterday, 11.16.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 7, 2012)

1:05.56 U2 L2 Dw U2 B' U R' Uw' Bw2 Fw' B' L Dw Rw' Fw' Bw2 Dw' Bw' R' D' Uw Bw2 R Uw F' B' Rw2 Bw' Dw' Fw' B R2 Bw' L2 Dw2 L U' B U2 Bw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 L Lw F Bw2 Uw2 D' Lw2 Bw Lw Fw' Dw B' Fw2 R' Uw Lw' R' 
yay one damn nice solve

EDIT: Average of 5: 1:11.82
1. (1:05.56) U2 L2 Dw U2 B' U R' Uw' Bw2 Fw' B' L Dw Rw' Fw' Bw2 Dw' Bw' R' D' Uw Bw2 R Uw F' B' Rw2 Bw' Dw' Fw' B R2 Bw' L2 Dw2 L U' B U2 Bw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 L Lw F Bw2 Uw2 D' Lw2 Bw Lw Fw' Dw B' Fw2 R' Uw Lw' R' 
2. (1:14.35) B2 Lw D' B' Uw2 D Lw R2 Rw Fw2 L2 Uw B Lw' U' Rw Bw D' Fw F Dw2 Bw Fw Lw Rw F2 Rw' B' Bw' Uw' U' L2 Rw2 B' R' U2 Dw F' Bw2 U R' U' B' Rw Dw2 F' Dw Lw' Dw Rw2 Dw' Lw L' D' Lw' F' Dw' F Bw' U 
3. 1:14.31 U F2 Uw' D F' D F' Bw Uw' R U' Dw B2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Lw' Rw L' Bw' F' D Lw2 Dw Uw' F R2 Rw Dw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 D R U Bw2 B' Uw' B' L' Rw2 Lw F Lw' R' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 B' Fw' F2 D' U2 Uw Bw Uw L' Fw Lw Uw' 
4. 1:11.47 Uw Bw2 L' Uw2 R F2 B' Lw' Uw2 F' R2 Rw' Dw Uw2 Rw Dw R B2 Fw' D2 R2 Dw F U' Bw2 R D' Rw' Fw' D' Bw2 Dw2 B' Rw2 F2 D' Rw' L Uw Rw U2 Bw2 B' Fw2 Rw Uw' U2 Bw' Uw2 L2 F L Bw Rw2 B2 R' Rw' U Bw2 R' 
5. 1:09.68 Bw2 Uw' D2 F' Fw2 Rw' Fw L2 Fw B' Dw' F Lw' U' B2 Bw2 Uw Fw U2 F2 R U' Lw F' Dw' D' Bw B' D' B Fw2 Rw B' Lw' B' R' D2 Bw Lw' L Fw2 D' U' Uw Rw' L Dw2 Rw U2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 D Rw2 F' Dw D2 F 

pb was 1:16 few weeks ago, then break it by 1:14 yesterday, now this


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 7, 2012)

Just did my first full average of 100 with inspection time on. 2.29.  It was going pretty well for the first 34 solves (they were all sub-3), then it just went downhill.



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 2.13 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U F U' R' U'
2. 2.02 U' F R2 U R' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
3. 2.19 R' F U R' F2 R' U' R2 F R' U'
4. 1.53 R2 F2 R F R' U2 F' U F2 R2 U'
5. 1.84 F2 U R F' U2 F' U' F2 U' F' U'
6. 1.80 R' U F' R2 U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U'
7. 1.66 F' R U2 R F U R' F2 U2 R' U'
8. 2.30 U2 F2 U' R U' F2 R F U2 R' U'
9. 1.96 U' F2 R' F R F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
10. 1.88 U R U' R' U R' U2 R' F' R' U'
11. 2.15 F R2 F R2 F R' F2 R2 U R2 U'
12. 2.27 R' U2 R2 U' R F' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
13. 2.11 R2 U2 R2 U F R2 F R' U' R2 U'
14. 1.97 R F' U2 R F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U'
15. 1.84 R F2 U F' U' F2 U F U' R' U'
16. 2.05 F' U' R2 F U R2 U' R2 F' R' U'
17. 1.93 F2 U R' U F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U'
18. 2.58 R F U' R2 F U' F R' F R2 U'
19. 1.41 U' F R U R' U2 R F' U F' U'
20. 2.21 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R U2 R2 U'
21. 2.91 R F' U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
22. 2.25 R' F R2 U2 R' F' R2 F U2 R2 U'
23. 2.55 F' U' F U' R U' R2 F2 U2 F' U'
24. 2.21 F2 R F2 R2 F' U F' R2 F2 R' U'
25. 2.00 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
26. 1.55 F' U' F R2 U' R F2 R U R' U'
27. 2.16 U F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F R' U'
28. 2.31 F R2 F' U' R U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
29. 1.61 R' F U2 R' U R' F R2 U R' U'
30. 1.56 U2 F U' R F' R' U' R2 U R' U'
31. 2.19 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U'
32. 2.88 U' F2 U F' R F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
33. 2.16 R2 F' U F' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U'
34. 2.19 F2 U F U R2 F U' R2 U R' U'
35. 4.55 U F' U F R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
36. 2.19 F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
37. 2.43 F R2 F' U F R' F2 R2 U R' U'
38. 2.36 U2 F' U R2 U F U F' U' R' U'
39. 2.18 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R U R' U'
40. 2.81 U2 F R' U' R F U2 F2 U' R' U'
41. 2.18 R' F' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U'
42. 2.03 R2 U R' F U' R' U R' U' R' U'
43. 2.44 U F' R U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
44. 2.28 R F' R F' U2 F U' R2 U' R U'
45. 2.13 F' U' R F U2 F U' R U R' U'
46. 4.03 F U' F2 U F R2 F' R U' R' U'
47. 3.18 R2 U' R F U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U'
48. 2.02 U' R F' U R' F U R F R' U'
49. 1.88 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' F' U' R' U'
50. 2.02 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
51. 2.43 R2 U' R2 F' U' R U2 F2 R' F' U'
52. 2.80 F' U R' U R F2 U' F2 U' R2 U'
53. 3.02 U R U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U'
54. 2.05 R2 F R' F' U F U2 R2 F' R' U'
55. 1.91 U2 R2 F R' F R' U' F2 U' R' U'
56. 2.13 F' R' U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F' U'
57. 2.16 R F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
58. 2.08 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
59. 2.46 F' U F' R' U2 R U2 F' U R2 U'
60. 1.88 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'
61. 1.44 R' U2 R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
62. 1.90 U2 R2 U R U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U'
63. 2.40 R' F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U R2 U'
64. 2.31 F U2 R' U R2 U F' U2 F2 R' U'
65. 2.40 F R2 U R F R' U F U' R U'
66. 2.46 F' R U2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F R2 U'
67. 3.05 U' F U R2 U2 F U' F2 U R' U'
68. 1.93 U2 F2 U' R F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
69. 2.33 F2 U2 R' U R' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
70. 2.30 F2 R' F2 U2 R U F2 R' U2 R' U'
71. 1.43 F U F U' R F' R' F2 U' R2 U'
72. 2.40 U2 R U R F2 R U2 R U2 R' U'
73. 2.15 R F' R2 F U' F U F' U R' U'
74. 1.94 U2 F R' F2 U F U' R' U2 R' U'
75. 2.33 F2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' F U R2 U'
76. 3.43 U R F2 R F U' F R U R U'
77. 2.05 U' R2 U F2 R' F R2 U' F R' U'
78. 2.21 R' F' U2 F' R U R F' U' R' U'
79. 1.81 R2 F2 R' F U' F' U' R' U' R' U'
80. 2.13 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U R U R' U'
81. 3.28 R2 U F' R' U' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
82. 4.40 F U' R U' F2 U F R U' R' U'
83. 2.58 R2 F U' F' R2 U R F' U2 R2 U2
84. 2.18 R F2 R U2 F' R2 F R' U2 R2 U'
85. 2.41 U F U' F U2 R' F' U F' R' U'
86. 2.28 U F' U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
87. 2.30 U' R2 U F R' F R2 U' F' R2 U'
88. 2.41 R2 F2 U' F R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
89. 2.81 R2 U2 R U2 R F' U R2 U' R' U'
90. 3.55 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
91. 1.88 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U F R' U'
92. 2.80 R2 U F' U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U'
93. 1.94 F R' F U F2 R2 U' F U' R U'
94. 3.38 F2 U2 F R2 U R' U' F2 U' R U'
95. 2.41 U2 R F2 U2 F R F R' U' R' U'
96. 1.93 U2 R U' F' U F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
97. 2.31 U2 R' F2 U F' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
98. 2.00 R U2 F U F' R F' R2 U2 R' U'
99. 3.40 U R2 F2 U' F' U R U2 F' R' U'
100. 1.71 R F' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U'



Also: (2.19), (1.53), 1.84, 1.80, 1.66 = 1.77
(1.53), 1.84, ,1.80, 1.66, (2.30), 1.96, 1.88, 2.15, 2.27, 2.11, 1.97, 1.84 = 1.95

Decent. :tu


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 7, 2012)

59.37 Megaminx Single.

Finally.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 7, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> What beginners method? Is it 1st layer -> 2nd layer -> last layer, or, F2L -> last layer?
> 
> That's still nuts though. >.>



Beginners method is just Layer by Layer - I do: 

1st layer -> 2nd layer -> 2LOLL -> 2LPLL

I can do the 4 algorithm last layer sub-25, but I don't really know what method that should be, and I think if I tried Columns First a few more times, I could sub-30.

EDIT: 25.93s Columns First . My 10th method sub-30 

Sub-20: 4 Methods
Sub-30: 10 Methods
Sub-40: 11 Methods


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 7, 2012)

3x3x3 Onehanded single: *13.37*


scramble: B2 U2 B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 F U2 F' U F R' B D L2 D2 F2 D R

LL-skip 

reconstruction

y x2
R' x' U' x2 U' F U' x D2 z U' z' D [7] EOLine +blue red pair preserved

R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R' [9,16] RHB
z U R2 U R2 U R' U' R U R' [10,26] LHB + LL skip

26 HTM, 31 ETM
2.31 etps
1.94 htps
my lookahead and my tps were pretty bad, if i had been warmed up, it could have easily been sub10


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

finished tiling my 11x11


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> finished tiling my 11x11
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



What brand of 11x11x11 is that?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> What brand of 11x11x11 is that?



yuxin


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

11x11 34:48.19. Second sub 40, first was 39:59


----------



## Nitro (Oct 7, 2012)

4x4

59.47 D2 B2 u2 B2 F' D2 R U2 B2 R' r' U2 D' r2 f2 u' F2 r2 L2 U2 r U2 B U2 R' L' D r B' U' B' f r' B2 L2 r2 D2 B2 L2 F 

sub 1 minute!!


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 7, 2012)

13.26 and 12.74 singles:

Now my top five Rubik's Cube singles are:

1. 12.70 (NL)
2. 12.74 (L)
3. 12.79 (NL)
4. 13.22 (L)
5. 13.26 (NL)

ooooooh


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 7, 2012)

New 3x3 PB: 22.14
B' L B2 U2 R2 F2 B L D B2 L U2 L F2 L' B2 L' D2 R2

My old PB was 22.16.

New 3x3 avg5 PB: 27.18
28.73, (29.32), (23.37), 23.96, 28.84
Old av5 PB: 27.37

New 3x3 avg12 PB: 27.89
(22.80), 26.11, 28.23, 31.76, 28.45, 30.11, (34.64+), 28.73, 29.32, 23.37, 23.96, 28.84
Old avg12 PB: 29.42

Geez, how many more PBs can I get today? >.>
I'm thinking I'm sub-30 now! =D


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

4x4 41.509 average of 5, 44.207 average of 12   

46.043, 41.512, *42.431, 49.988, 42.665, 39.432, 39.295*, (55.658), 48.832, 47.293, (38.221), 44.583 = 44.207


----------



## qqwref (Oct 7, 2012)

Real or sim?


----------



## porkynator (Oct 7, 2012)

Good news from Milan BLD Day 2012!

I won 3BLD (42.84) and FM (28, Italian NR) and I got second at multi (8/10 in 34 minutes and 10/14 in 50), which I haven't done at home in more than 1 year.
I also got a sub-4 avg5 with 2x2 and sub-14 with 3x3, which is really good for me. Oh, and I also got an LL skip (11.31, not even official PB but still good)!
The only "bad" thing is that I still don't have 3BLD NR, which has always been my main goal. Maybe next time...


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Real or sim?



sim, realcube pb single is only 46.86


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

43.03 avg25, Yau

38.84, 41.18, 45.28, 40.87, 41.47, 46.18, 46.22, 42.54, 43.03, 37.54, 48.88, 50.31, 45.87, 44.51, 37.54, 46.11, 46.87, 37.87, 39.40, 42.94, 42.03, 45.51, 45.23, 41.88, 39.85




Spoiler



Never actually intended on using K4 in comp lolol


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 8, 2012)

L F2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' R' U2 R D U' R' D2 U' F U B' L U
14.75

wasn't really paying attention until i got a PLL skip so i can't reconstruct it because i don't remember waht i did lolololol


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 8, 2012)

PB for qCube:

16.989 
Best time: 16.989

1 2 | 2 1
82 moves at 4.83 moves/sec

Ahhh So that's what my movecount is...
Then again, I'm not good at qCube


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Avg100 PB

number of times: 101/101
best time: 9.98
worst time: 14.96

current avg5: 13.01 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 11.58 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 13.48 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 12.09 (σ = 1.15)

current avg50: 12.96 (σ = 0.74)
best avg50: 12.71 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 12.84 (σ = 0.88)
*best avg100: 12.84* (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 12.85 (σ = 0.85)
session mean: 12.82



Spoiler



13.92, 11.56, 13.69, 12.66, (9.98), 11.90, 11.48, 11.35, (14.96), 14.11, (10.64), 12.56, 10.96, 13.13, 12.64, 12.80, (10.62), 13.49, 12.65, 13.13, 13.76, 13.29, 13.20, 12.10, 13.85, 12.43, 14.34, 12.90, 12.73, 11.50, 12.52, 11.38, 12.12, 13.96, 11.98, 13.51, (14.89), (14.85), 10.87, (10.00), 13.98, 12.91, 13.54, 13.67, 11.17, 12.68, 14.19, 13.01, 13.27, 13.00, 12.43, 13.83, 13.90, 12.02, 11.87, 12.80, 11.51, 14.03, 13.42, 12.59, 11.90, 13.20, 10.84, 13.22, 14.32, 14.48, 13.61, 11.44, 13.84, 12.78, 12.98, 12.81, 12.34, 12.22, 12.37, 13.06, 13.10, 13.24, (10.66), 12.64, 12.47, 13.97, 12.53, 11.88, 13.41, 13.22, 12.33, 12.13, 11.91, 13.07, 13.42, (14.49), 12.66, (14.93), 13.87, 14.45, 13.77, 12.41, 12.87, 12.37, 13.75


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Avg100 PB
> 
> number of times: 101/101
> best time: 9.98
> ...



qcube? nice.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 8, 2012)

555

Single: 1:03.29 (L4T was just a 3 wing cycle followed by OLL parity, which was delayed then dealt with after 3rd F4L pair)

Average: Best average of 12: 1:16.94
1-12 - 1:14.65 (1:05.97) 1:10.73 1:14.26 1:08.64 1:21.44 1:11.85 (1:35.15) 1:24.12 1:15.95 1:19.10 1:28.70

I should learn to take breaks half way through an average :/

But hey I've finally beaten all of my standard reduction pbs.

Also I got a 1:05 with 30 seconds for cross + centres. I don't know what my pb is for that step, because I only sometimes peek at the timer when I think my cross and centres feels fast.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

37.74 4x4 Average of 5 on Cam, uploading now


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 8, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Never actually intended on using K4 in comp lolol



Quitter.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> Quitter.





I'll still be messing with it. Just not for comps, mainly because I get so little chance to go to comps that I want to take every opportunity I have to get as fast averages as possible; right now using K4 for official solves would be a "waste" for me [/excuses of slowness]


----------



## Julian (Oct 8, 2012)

1:02.38 Ao5, 1:08.95 Ao12 with OBLBL


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2012)

ok so I teached chrissyd how2do qcube and just made him do a 4x4.

don't open this spoiler if you are offended by words.



Spoiler



[22:59:12] Fluttershy: do 4x4 qqoob
[22:59:14] Fluttershy: ill guide jew
[22:59:25] Chris Dickson: cba
[22:59:28] Fluttershy: pree
[22:59:40] Fluttershy: ok so do yelloux cen'ter
[22:59:51] Fluttershy: u = wide R
[22:59:55] Fluttershy: m = wide R'
[23:00:12] Chris Dickson: kdone
[23:00:12] Fluttershy: werr dorn
[23:00:14] Fluttershy: do wite
[23:00:52] Fluttershy: ok blue
[23:01:13] Fluttershy: then white on R
[23:01:17] Fluttershy: and blue on F
[23:01:20] Fluttershy: red on U
[23:01:42] Fluttershy: nice
[23:01:43] Fluttershy: den rast 2
[23:01:53] Fluttershy: den ejjes
[23:01:59] Chris Dickson: 1 sec
[23:02:08] Chris Dickson: k
[23:02:23] Fluttershy: dun?
[23:02:26] Fluttershy: lol
[23:02:36] Fluttershy: whitered
[23:02:46] Fluttershy: or watever you wan't
[23:02:53] Fluttershy: greenyellow
[23:02:56] Fluttershy: redgreen
[23:03:04] Fluttershy: any of dose are ez
[23:03:17] Fluttershy: pmq = z r' z'
[23:03:33] Fluttershy: ijkfakji = flipping alg
[23:03:46] Fluttershy: what are you doing
[23:03:52] Chris Dickson: getting ry in
[23:04:04] Fluttershy: redyelloux
[23:04:05] Fluttershy: ok so
[23:04:11] Fluttershy: do something?
[23:04:13] Fluttershy: lol
[23:04:45] Fluttershy: lol notfreeslice
[23:05:13] Fluttershy: brb
[23:05:22] Chris Dickson: i suck at al other pairing methuds
[23:05:26] Fluttershy: k
[23:05:27] Fluttershy: lol
[23:05:30] Fluttershy: carry on
[23:05:31] Fluttershy: dont dnf
[23:05:33] Fluttershy: brb
[23:05:39] Chris Dickson: whats u and u'
[23:05:45] Fluttershy: there isnt a key
[23:05:48] Fluttershy: well
[23:05:50] Chris Dickson: gay
[23:05:51] Fluttershy: z is one of those 2
[23:05:55] Fluttershy: but idk which onea
[23:06:01] Fluttershy: and i only use z in pll parity
[23:06:06] Fluttershy: brb
[23:07:55] Fluttershy: bac
[23:07:57] Fluttershy: werr dorn
[23:08:52] Fluttershy: p = z
[23:09:07] Chris Dickson: yay]
[23:09:09] Fluttershy: 
[23:09:24] Fluttershy: lemme see d edges
[23:09:34] Fluttershy: or not
[23:09:34] Fluttershy: ok
[23:09:36] Fluttershy: just do 3x3
[23:09:45] Fluttershy: dubbleparrity prollaby
[23:09:45] Fluttershy: lol
[23:10:04] Fluttershy: lol
[23:10:06] Fluttershy: gfejdh
[23:10:09] Fluttershy: ithink
[23:10:23] Fluttershy: gfejdh
[23:10:24] Fluttershy: jarp
[23:10:31] Fluttershy: lol pllparityh
[23:10:35] Chris Dickson: prr parity
[23:10:47] Fluttershy: zzuujjiuuijjuuzz
[23:10:54] Chris Dickson: i got this
[23:11:00] Fluttershy: you can press i and u at the same time
[23:11:14] Fluttershy: neic
[23:11:25] Fluttershy: iijijkfkfkjk
[23:11:29] Fluttershy: 
[23:11:33] Fluttershy: 11:40.401
[23:11:36] Fluttershy: wat tps
[23:11:44] Fluttershy: lol 1/3
[23:11:55] Fluttershy: 237 moovs thats ress than mine
[23:11:56] Fluttershy: lol
[23:12:00] Fluttershy: but i had 2/3 tps 
[23:12:09] Fluttershy: ok now do a 5x5
[23:12:13] Chris Dickson: nu
[23:12:14] Fluttershy: :3
[23:12:16] Fluttershy: snu
[23:12:19] Fluttershy: or a 7x7
[23:12:19] Chris Dickson: k
[23:13:56] Chris Dickson: 
[23:14:03] Fluttershy: lol you'r doing it
[23:14:52] Fluttershy: lol 2:14
[23:14:55] Fluttershy: not traixing thoux
[23:14:56] Fluttershy: ok so
[23:14:59] Fluttershy: do yelloux cen'ter
[23:15:06] Fluttershy: ima do 7x7sim
[23:15:10] Chris Dickson: i have you jus cant c it >.>
[23:15:16] Fluttershy: ok
[23:15:18] Fluttershy: press n
[23:15:25] Chris Dickson: it broke
[23:15:28] Fluttershy: ok
[23:15:36] Fluttershy: press ;;
[23:15:51] Chris Dickson: idunwana
[23:15:52] Fluttershy: ok
[23:15:56] Fluttershy: lol
[23:16:01] Chris Dickson: c dun
[23:16:03] Fluttershy: nice, its solved
[23:16:03] Fluttershy: lol
[23:17:12] Chris Dickson: kdun
[23:20:44] Fluttershy: lolpb
[23:20:55] Fluttershy: and that was like
[23:20:57] Fluttershy: reaaaaaally slow
[23:20:57] Fluttershy: lol
[23:21:05] Fluttershy: ooh sen'ter's done ?
[23:21:09] Chris Dickson: yer
[23:21:11] Fluttershy: ok
[23:21:14] Fluttershy: do a y2
[23:21:23] Fluttershy: y2 not y y'
[23:21:33] Fluttershy: k
[23:21:34] Fluttershy: secsie
[23:21:44] Fluttershy: do ejjea's
[23:21:49] Chris Dickson: .____.
[23:21:59] Chris Dickson: my 5x5 edge pairing will make you puke
[23:22:03] Fluttershy: ok so
[23:23:28] Chris Dickson: yea i ****ed up
[23:23:30] Fluttershy: press v
[23:23:39] Fluttershy: p
[23:23:50] Fluttershy: u
[23:23:52] Fluttershy: j
[23:23:54] Fluttershy: thar
[23:24:07] Fluttershy: brb
[23:24:21] Fluttershy: i expec solved cube wenn i get back without dnf
[23:24:22] Fluttershy: or
[23:24:27] Fluttershy: solved cube with ollparity
[23:24:28] Chris Dickson: whats edge frip alg
[23:24:32] Fluttershy: lol
[23:24:57] Fluttershy: oll parritie ?
[23:25:09] Chris Dickson: no liek dat white/grren on r face
[23:25:12] Chris Dickson: to frip it
[23:25:15] Fluttershy: oh
[23:25:31] Fluttershy: R U R' F R' F' R
ijkhkgi
[23:26:18] Fluttershy: watch me do OLL parity superfast
[23:26:34] Fluttershy: fail
[23:26:39] Fluttershy: lol
[23:27:01] Fluttershy: wtfail
[23:27:06] Chris Dickson: art thy using hax
[23:27:14] Fluttershy: jarp
[23:27:15] Fluttershy: :3
[23:27:55] Fluttershy: oll parity 0 seconds 25∞ tps :3
[23:28:32] Fluttershy: 0.054 500tps
[23:28:59] Fluttershy: oll parity on 5x5: uffuffmffuffmgguggmggmvmhhr
[23:29:00] Fluttershy: brb
[23:33:28] Fluttershy: bac
[23:33:41] Fluttershy: lol wenn i said "ok do a 5x5"
[23:33:43] Fluttershy: you were rike
[23:33:44] Fluttershy: "nu"
[23:33:47] Fluttershy: lolu
[23:33:52] Chris Dickson: 
[23:33:59] Fluttershy: l4e
[23:34:34] Fluttershy: werr done
[23:35:09] Fluttershy: you messed up then
[23:35:13] Chris Dickson: ofuc
[23:35:17] Fluttershy: ok so
[23:35:19] Fluttershy: press p
[23:35:24] Fluttershy: y
[23:35:27] Fluttershy: y
[23:35:33] Fluttershy: y 
[23:35:36] Fluttershy: n
[23:35:40] Fluttershy: n
[23:35:51] Fluttershy: rrfijrr
[23:36:00] Fluttershy: k der
[23:36:05] Fluttershy: im majical
[23:36:17] Fluttershy: lol you got parritiex
[23:36:53] Chris Dickson: gay
[23:37:23] Fluttershy: just get it to oll parity
[23:38:12] Fluttershy: uffuffmffuffmgguggmggmvmhhr
[23:38:18] Chris Dickson: i got this
[23:38:21] Fluttershy: good ruck
[23:38:49] Fluttershy: yay
[23:38:50] Fluttershy: 
[23:39:09 | Edited 23:39:11] Fluttershy: *screws up oll and ragednfs*
[23:40:18] Chris Dickson: lawl
[23:40:24] Fluttershy: 2rooklol
[23:40:31] Chris Dickson: 3 ruk
[23:40:32] Fluttershy: lol 2twistedcorners
[23:40:38] Fluttershy: do a U'
[23:40:38] Chris Dickson: check that 12 ruk
[23:40:56] Fluttershy: then dont be a wtf are you doing
[23:41:09] Fluttershy: wai no force pll skip
[23:41:10 | Edited 23:41:11] Fluttershy: owait
[23:41:13] Fluttershy: your a nub
[23:41:15] Fluttershy: HAHAHAHAHA
[23:41:24] Chris Dickson: cause i dno that gay ****
[23:41:35] Fluttershy: kjkllifkllkk
[23:41:51] Fluttershy: sub30 gogogogo
[23:41:59] Chris Dickson: i got this
[23:42:03] Chris Dickson: alg nao
[23:42:03] Fluttershy: kjkllifkllkk
[23:42:21] Fluttershy: yaaaaaay
[23:42:27] Chris Dickson: **** YEA BOI
[23:42:30] Fluttershy: ok now do a 6x6
[23:42:31] Fluttershy: :3


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2012)

Average of 5: 39.80
1. (35.84) D B2 L2 D2 F2 u F' B' D' r R' D2 F B' R' u' U' D R2 f2 r2 D' R' U2 D R u2 F U' D' L' F' U u2 B2 F' f' D r2 D2 
2. 39.39 U2 u F B r2 L D' r2 U2 B' r U B' D' u' f2 U2 D F2 f' B' L2 u L' D' R u2 F2 L' F2 U2 r D' f' R D' R' D2 B F2 
3. 40.16 r' f' r u' F' U r U F2 U D r u r f' R u D' R F' B2 U2 D' B2 L B' D f' R' r u U' f r F' f2 D2 L u2 r' 
4. (41.63) r2 u2 R' r2 B2 f D r R' L' U2 u' F2 f u2 L2 F2 D' B' R' F f' R u2 r D L' D2 U2 r D u R2 F r' L' f2 D L U' 
5. 39.85 R' B f2 F2 R r F f' u U B F2 D' R' r' u R r U2 R r' B' u2 L F' f R f L2 D2 U r B' r u2 r' U f2 U' R


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 9, 2012)

9.76 B' R' F' R F' B2 L U R2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L 

First sub-10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Forced PLL skip.
It took long enough.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 9, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> 9.76 B' R' F' R F' B2 L U R2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L
> 
> First sub-10, forced PLL skip.



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You don't seem so excited, Colin.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You don't seem so excited, Colin.



Trust me, I flipped out.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 9, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Trust me, I flipped out.



Then you need at least 10 exclamation points in the post.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Then you need at least 10 exclamation points in the post.


Are you happy now?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 9, 2012)

Average of 12: 31.583
1. (21.985) (-5,0) / (3,-1) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (6,1) / (-5,0) / (6,-4) / (4,-4) 
2. 39.828 (4, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (0, -5) / (5, -3) / (2, 0) / (-4, -5) / 
3. 22.266 (0, 5) / (-3, 3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)
4. (42.531) (4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -2)
5. 39.172 (6, -4) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, 0) / 
6. 27.797 (1, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
7. 27.516 (-5, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (5, -5) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / 
8. 29.062 (3, 2) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0)
9. 33.782 (-5, 0) / (0, 6) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4) / (4, 0) / 
10. 28.047 (-5, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / 
11. 28.078 (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3)
12. 40.281[pop] (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (2, 0) /


----------



## JasonK (Oct 9, 2012)

Pyraminx:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.03
worst time: 8.43
best avg5: *3.74* (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: *4.51* (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: *4.94* (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 4.97



Spoiler: Times



4.71, 5.00, 5.23, 3.90, 3.93, (8.43), 5.53, 5.47, (2.96), 4.63, 4.16, 4.02, 4.14, 4.72, 5.50, (2.90), 5.44, 4.63, 5.02, 5.73, (7.47), 4.42, 5.24, 6.64, 4.51, 4.24, 4.44, (8.25), (6.87), 4.78, 4.57, 4.06, 5.98, 5.82, 4.79, 5.20, 5.21, 3.77, 6.50, 6.79, 4.36, 6.59, 3.59, 3.92, (6.97), 4.24, 5.06, 5.30, 6.10, 3.80, 4.72, 4.91, 5.64, 4.83, 4.30, 5.49, 4.46, 3.86, 4.96, 5.85, 3.66, 3.74, 5.34, 4.49, 5.86, (3.48), 5.03, 6.08, 3.84, 6.44, 4.92, 5.06, 3.64, 4.52, 5.53, (2.03), (3.07), 6.61, 6.63, 5.17, 4.07, 6.58, 3.58, 4.53, 4.62, 4.91, 6.32, 3.94, 4.51, 5.21, 4.61, 3.82, 6.37, 4.58, 6.24, 3.67, 5.01, 4.66, 4.56, 5.92


OcR avg5 is 5.19. Me want


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 9, 2012)

14:49 7x7 pb.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 9, 2012)

Might be the longest streak I was sub 15
Average of 21: 14.90
1. (12.38) R' U' L' U2 F R2 U R F U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 L F2 
2. 14.57 U F2 L2 U B2 U L2 R2 D F2 U' R' B' U2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 B R 
3. (17.58) F' D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 R' U L D' U B D' R U B 
4. 14.29 D R2 D R2 B2 D F2 D B2 D' U' R' B' D2 B2 L2 U F2 L' B' R' 
5. 15.89 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L' F' L2 D2 F' L' U' L2 R' F2 
6. 16.14 D' R' L D2 F' L' U2 D' R' F' L2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 
7. 15.91 L2 U L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L' R D' F U B' U' B D' F 
8. 13.44 L2 D' U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B2 U B' L2 D' U' F2 D' F R' D2 
9. 13.68 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L' D F D R' B' R D U' B2 F' 
10. 15.33 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B2 F' R' D2 U B L' R2 F U' B' D' 
11. 13.91 D2 B D2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F L R' F' D L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' 
12. 14.52 L B' R' F' R L B' R F' U' R2 U' B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 
13. 15.18 D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 R B D L2 D2 R F L D' U2 
14. 16.67 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' U2 F L2 D' U' F R F 
15. 15.43 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F R2 U B R' B' F2 D 
16. 15.81 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' L2 B' F U B2 R2 D' 
17. 12.62 F' B R L2 F' L D B' L2 U' B' U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F 
18. 14.89 U2 B R F2 L2 F2 D L' U B' U' F2 D R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 
19. (16.96) L' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' B D' B' F L' U2 L' F' R2 
20. (12.53) R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F2 L F' D U' F' D' B2 R' B2 
21. 15.07 F2 L B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 U' L' B R B2 F R2 F' R' F'


----------



## kbh (Oct 9, 2012)

Gogogogogo avg 50 sub 15!


My 'accomplishment':
Getting 8 OLL parities in a row and 5 of them were Double parity ....


----------



## AndersB (Oct 9, 2012)

Got a sub -40 FMC at Swedish Championship!!!


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 9, 2012)

Harvard Fall 2012 9.94 avg 9.47 (9.28) 10.78 (11.58) 9.56. Andrew Sopchak- finally sub 10


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 9, 2012)

Megaminx: 1:01 mo3

57, 1:04, 1:01

I lost the exact times.

I used MF8 v2, the dayans haven't arrived yet.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)

6 sub 10s in 10 solves on qcube 3x3

8.584, 10.774, 9.703, 8.902, (18.086), 11.311, 9.290, 12.176, (8.544), 9.145 = 9.986 average of 10


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 10, 2012)

Stop escaping from real life...

...cubing


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 10, 2012)

result of Race to sub 20
(15.81), 22.45, 19.40, 19.27, 21.39, 17.53, 22.25, 19.75, (25.71), 16.79, 19.11, 20.53 = PB Ao12 of 19.85


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Stop escaping from real life...
> 
> ...cubing



but sim is moar fun because I'm faster at it

edit: 4x4sim avg5 41.22 with no sub 40s...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> but sim is moar fun because I'm faster at it


<3


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 10, 2012)

havent touched a cube in about a week, maybe 2. feels like months. 

21.90, 22.86, 24.29, 19.74, 16.15, 18.33, 19.38, 27.79, 18.99, 19.51, 19.07, 17.88, 18.01, 19.01
number of times: 14/14
best time: 16.15
worst time: 27.79

current avg5: 18.70 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 18.69 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 19.42 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 19.42 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 19.91 (σ = 2.02)
session mean: 20.21


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2012)

Average of 12: 50.171
1. 46.608 B2 F' U2 r' U' F2 D2 u' F' u U R2 u L2 f2 R u2 U' D2 B' r' L' f F' r' B' L2 U2 f u' B2 L2 U' L R' B' r D u' F2 
2. 48.391 U2 F U2 B2 R2 B' u' F u' f2 R D B F' L2 R U f R U2 L2 B U B' F' r B2 R B2 L2 R2 U2 f' B' F' u2 D2 r2 F2 U2 
3. 47.703 F' f2 L2 r' B F D' U L u2 L F2 L' R' B2 U2 r f r f2 L' f' R u D' R2 U' F' R B2 u2 r' R u B2 D' u' r' f2 u2 
4. 52.515 u' L u D' f L' R u2 f D R' r2 D B U' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F L D2 U2 L2 f' R L2 f' u' R D u2 L D L2 F B' f' u 
5. (59.730) B' U2 F2 f2 R F' U2 f2 U' B' U2 R2 U2 u D B' L2 r B2 D2 U2 f r U2 F' u2 r f u f R2 u f2 B' F r2 U' r2 F2 U' 
6. 50.592 U' u2 r B' F2 r' U F B' R' r U' R2 F2 D U B2 u' L2 r2 R u' R B' f' r2 D F' B L' U2 u R2 u' f2 B R u f u' 
7. 48.947+ R2 B D L' U2 L D' F2 u2 R2 U R' U' F' U u2 L' F2 f2 L' D2 F' L f' L U R r2 U2 u R2 F' R2 B2 f2 F r F2 f' R2 
8. 51.426 F2 D' L2 B r2 f' R' F2 R' D L2 u2 f F D' R' D2 B' F D' L' R r u f' r' u' B F' r2 R F2 R L F2 B2 r2 L f B 
9. 49.032 r2 F' U2 B' R2 F' r2 B u' R' D' L' D' f' u2 R D u R B2 L2 D' r2 u D2 f R' u2 r2 R' B u D L2 F2 r' D2 f r u' 
10. 51.316 U f' u2 L' F L U2 F' R2 f2 L2 F u' F' D2 r2 B' U2 D2 B' u' f r2 f2 L' F u2 F2 R' L u r' F2 B' R2 B u f2 L u 
11. 55.183 B D F2 U D F2 B2 D F' D B2 R u2 L r u2 F' U' F' u2 F' L2 f2 r u' R2 D f R2 F' D' R D' u' R2 B2 R2 u2 U' R2 
12. (44.488) L R F' f2 D' U2 u' L' R' D F r2 f2 u r' U F L2 B2 L2 F U B2 f2 r B2 R F L f2 R' L' D2 L' f2 L F' B R D'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2012)

Spoiler: 4x4ao50



Average of 50: 51.850
1. 53.202 B2 r' L2 R B2 r' R' B D2 F D' u2 F U2 D R' D' u r U' u' F' f' D' F L U2 f' u2 D2 L2 u2 R' r2 u' r U' D' F' B' 
2. 52.973 U' R' F B' D' L R2 D' B' r f r2 U' f2 F2 U2 F L U R' f2 F2 U B' r' L2 f' R B2 L' R u2 f' B' u2 U2 r' u' R L 
3. 51.172 B R f2 u R2 F U' F R2 f B r B2 u2 R' r' f' L2 D' u' f F L2 u2 B2 u2 f' F' U2 f2 U2 B2 f2 u r f2 R2 D f D2 
4. 54.547 u2 R' U' u' f2 F2 D U u f2 R' L' F' r2 B2 D' L' u L' R2 U2 B' U' B r L2 B2 D' U L' B U' F2 u' F2 r R' D2 U2 R' 
5. 49.047 R2 r' U2 F' r' B' U2 B' U2 u R2 U D2 L R f U2 f2 u' r2 u' R2 D' r u2 B2 D L F' R2 B' u2 B' r' D' F2 u' R' B2 R2 
6. 58.062 L u' R' U r' u L2 B2 r2 u2 L' D u2 B2 f' L u' F' f' r' f2 B2 F L' D2 u2 R f u B L D2 r R' f' L' u L' r' B' 
7. 51.564+ u R L' F2 L B f2 r2 D' u' B2 F' L2 F B f r' B U R' F L' R f U2 L F2 B2 r F R' U B2 L' u U2 R' f r R' 
8. 50.000 D2 u r' f F B2 u' L F B' f2 D' f' U2 f2 D2 U2 B U' f2 F' u R u2 f' U2 f F r2 D' U2 u f2 U u2 L U D' F L 
9. 51.047 B' R2 f F2 r' U f2 U2 B D2 F2 B' f' R U2 f' D' U2 F' f2 U F2 B2 U F L2 U' D L2 u' f' U2 f' R' L F2 f' U D L' 
10. 48.437 F' U' f' R2 B' F f L f U' R D2 B' L' B F' f' R2 U2 F' R' U f' R2 U' D2 u' f2 D' R2 u F' U L' U r U D r' f' 
11. 48.266 D' B2 U' D' f2 R' F2 L2 f r' U f' L' U r' D2 r2 L' f U2 B D U' r2 F L2 U D' B R' u' U L2 r2 f u L2 U f F2 
12. 54.827 U2 F' L2 F' u2 F2 L r' F' R2 F U' L' F U L2 u2 r2 R2 F' f2 r2 B f' u2 r2 u f2 R2 B' L' u' r' u' D2 F' L R2 u2 U' 
13. 55.577 D u' r2 u' r2 U2 B R2 f' R r' u2 B' f D' L' R2 F2 u U R' D2 f2 u D' F2 B' u L u' r2 L' R B' D2 R L' D L' u 
14. 50.547 L u2 r' f' R f L u U2 L' u2 F2 L2 U B U B2 L2 U2 r2 B' u' R2 D' r' D u F' L B2 F' u2 U2 B U2 f' R' B' F' r' 
15. 51.813 u' L2 F u2 F2 r' L' D2 B2 D' u B r' R' B' f2 R2 u2 R' D2 u F U' B' U' L' U2 u' r2 U r D' L F f' L2 R' u f U' 
16. 52.110 r f2 D' u U' R2 r' B' r f2 D L f' r' L' B F' f L r F2 B' U L' r2 F2 B' L' f' F' R F' R2 r' U R2 F' B2 U' R' 
17. 55.546 B' r' L' B2 F2 u L D2 L2 R F' D r U B D L' D' U2 r R2 F' r U' F' L2 U2 D' L' B' L2 f' D' B2 R f2 R2 f' r' u 
18. 51.689 U R r2 D' u2 r F' D L2 r f u2 f' u R2 U f L2 D B2 r2 U2 r2 B r U2 u' B R2 f2 F u2 U B2 u U' r2 R' f' B 
19. 50.890 B D f D U B' L2 U2 u r' F' f L U' u2 r R U2 r f' B2 F L2 f L D' F2 U' r' F' B D F' D f2 F' D' F' U' f 
20. (45.625) f' L2 u2 r R2 u L' r' R D R B2 F U F2 D2 F' f' L2 R' r2 f' B' R f L u2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L' r' u L r' B F2 
21. 49.016 L B' r2 B2 u2 R2 B2 f2 u' B' r' u2 L2 D' L' U2 R' r U2 f L R' B2 f2 r2 U' F' f' r2 B L2 B U2 F' r B2 F' f' L2 D2 
22. 51.250 U2 F r2 F2 L2 f R' F' u U L F U f' U r u f L2 r u' L2 F' u2 U2 F' B2 u2 D' F' U B D2 r B2 f' F u2 R2 r' 
23. 56.218 f' L' R f D2 B' F2 u' L2 u U' L r u2 D' f' L2 F2 D' r B f F2 r' u r2 D B2 F D2 r' R' D' L2 B' u' L r' D2 u2 
24. 55.109 R2 L' D' R' D2 L' u' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' f2 R2 r2 u2 r R D2 u R' D' F u r f' U' r L U R L' U' r2 f B2 R2 f' F' 
25. 54.188 r B R B2 U2 L' R F' r F' U' D2 B2 r' U' D B f2 r B' u R' L U R' B2 F2 L' U2 B' U' u2 R' F2 u' U' D r2 F L' 
26. (46.608) B2 F' U2 r' U' F2 D2 u' F' u U R2 u L2 f2 R u2 U' D2 B' r' L' f F' r' B' L2 U2 f u' B2 L2 U' L R' B' r D u' F2 
27. 48.391 U2 F U2 B2 R2 B' u' F u' f2 R D B F' L2 R U f R U2 L2 B U B' F' r B2 R B2 L2 R2 U2 f' B' F' u2 D2 r2 F2 U2 
28. 47.703 F' f2 L2 r' B F D' U L u2 L F2 L' R' B2 U2 r f r f2 L' f' R u D' R2 U' F' R B2 u2 r' R u B2 D' u' r' f2 u2 
29. 52.515 u' L u D' f L' R u2 f D R' r2 D B U' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F L D2 U2 L2 f' R L2 f' u' R D u2 L D L2 F B' f' u 
30. (59.730) B' U2 F2 f2 R F' U2 f2 U' B' U2 R2 U2 u D B' L2 r B2 D2 U2 f r U2 F' u2 r f u f R2 u f2 B' F r2 U' r2 F2 U' 
31. 50.592 U' u2 r B' F2 r' U F B' R' r U' R2 F2 D U B2 u' L2 r2 R u' R B' f' r2 D F' B L' U2 u R2 u' f2 B R u f u' 
32. 48.947+ R2 B D L' U2 L D' F2 u2 R2 U R' U' F' U u2 L' F2 f2 L' D2 F' L f' L U R r2 U2 u R2 F' R2 B2 f2 F r F2 f' R2 
33. 51.426 F2 D' L2 B r2 f' R' F2 R' D L2 u2 f F D' R' D2 B' F D' L' R r u f' r' u' B F' r2 R F2 R L F2 B2 r2 L f B 
34. 49.032 r2 F' U2 B' R2 F' r2 B u' R' D' L' D' f' u2 R D u R B2 L2 D' r2 u D2 f R' u2 r2 R' B u D L2 F2 r' D2 f r u' 
35. 51.316 U f' u2 L' F L U2 F' R2 f2 L2 F u' F' D2 r2 B' U2 D2 B' u' f r2 f2 L' F u2 F2 R' L u r' F2 B' R2 B u f2 L u 
36. 55.183 B D F2 U D F2 B2 D F' D B2 R u2 L r u2 F' U' F' u2 F' L2 f2 r u' R2 D f R2 F' D' R D' u' R2 B2 R2 u2 U' R2 
37. (44.488) L R F' f2 D' U2 u' L' R' D F r2 f2 u r' U F L2 B2 L2 F U B2 f2 r B2 R F L f2 R' L' D2 L' f2 L F' B R D' 
38. 56.875+ U F' f' r' F2 r B D L2 f2 F2 D2 U f2 R2 u' B L' R' F f' r' D2 u' L' U' L2 F R2 F' R2 D' L' F2 L' D' R2 u' F R' 
39. 54.923 U f U2 B2 f2 L2 u f' U' u' D' r2 L2 U' L u' F' L' r2 B u' D2 U' R2 r' L' D' F B2 D' u' L' U u' R U2 B f' U2 R2 
40. (59.412) f' F' R F2 D2 U' F D U F D2 B2 r U2 R' F R2 r' u' r F U' R2 U f2 r2 R f2 r2 L2 F' u' r D' u U B' F2 r B2 
41. 54.030 R B' R B' L2 R' r' f' R D' L u U2 B U2 L2 U' B2 f L2 D u F' u' r D' F B R2 B2 r' f' r2 R2 f' B2 F2 L' u' f2 
42. 49.291 r2 U' B2 f' r' D2 f u' B2 R' L2 F U D F' D2 L' B U' f2 U L' B' f' U' B D2 f F2 D2 U F u L2 R2 f D f u2 R 
43. 51.508 D' u2 B' F u2 L r' u2 B' D' U2 r' D' L2 r F2 R2 f R' F' r' U2 D2 u' L U' L' D F B2 f2 R B R2 U' D' f u' U' D' 
44. 51.124 L f r2 D2 F R' L F2 f2 u' U L' R2 r' U' F2 r u' F2 r R D' F2 L' F' R2 B f' F2 u2 F2 f' R u F2 L D f' U r' 
45. 54.054 B' u f2 r2 F f2 r' u F' u2 F' U' D f L f2 D B' U2 r2 L' f' u' U2 F u' U' F' u' U F R' u' D U r' f2 F' B2 U 
46. 49.345 r' f D' F2 D f B r D u' r B2 f U' R B' U' R2 L' D u' U r U' R D L2 f B U B2 U R2 f B2 F' R2 U u R2 
47. 51.586 B2 L2 F D2 U2 f' B2 L' D2 U' u r f2 r u' L u2 r R' L U' D' F2 L' F2 L2 B u F r u U' r' f R f' D B2 F' R2 
48. 49.575 F2 u R' D2 f2 L U2 F R' u f D' r2 f' U f F r f R2 B2 r' F u R2 u' F2 B' D2 L2 u' D' R' U' u2 B' f F U2 L 
49. (58.618) L r2 R U2 L' u2 B2 U u f2 L2 R' B' D U B r2 L2 U2 L' u2 f2 u2 r B2 r f2 U' L' R' F2 L F f B R2 r F U2 B 
50. 46.906 F2 U' r B2 L' D r2 L F2 D r f' R2 D r' D' f' r2 B' F D' r' U2 u' D L2 U2 B r2 L F2 R2 L2 D F r2 R2 f2 u' U


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2012)

What? WHAT?

2:04.798
671 moves at 5.38 moves/sec

(7x7 sim)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> What? WHAT?
> 
> 2:04.798
> 671 moves at 5.38 moves/sec
> ...



._.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> What? WHAT?
> 
> 2:04.798
> 671 moves at 5.38 moves/sec
> ...



...how? I don't get how people are so fast at sim... Perhaps I'm just slow because I'm too lazy to learn the controls.


----------



## Endgame (Oct 10, 2012)

Average of 5: 23.41
1. (26.09) 
2. 23.48 
3. (22.61) 
4. 22.99 U2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 R F' D' L' D L' D R2 F2 R'
5. 23.77 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L D2 L' R2 U' B2 U2 B U2 F' D L' F' R 

Average of 12: 26.38
1. 23.99 
2. (DNF(24.32)) 
3. 34.66 
4. 23.63 
5. 26.87 
6. 26.09 
7. 23.48 
8. (22.61) 
9. 22.99 U2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 R F' D' L' D L' D R2 F2 R'
10. 23.77 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L D2 L' R2 U' B2 U2 B U2 F' D L' F' R
11. 25.76 R' D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 B' D' L2 F R' U F L' F2 D2 F'
12. 32.53 B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 D R' F' L' D' R D2 R2 F L2 D2 

naice stuffz


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 10, 2012)

8.71 nonlucky with Rperm. Like 2 move cross.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)

2-7 sim relay 9:52.663


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 10, 2012)

L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D U2 R' B R' F' L B2 F2 U F D

6.28


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 10, 2012)

Clock last ao5 : 4.77, 5.12, (7.04), 5.71, (3.98) = 5.20

Intensive practising since September.


----------



## kbh (Oct 10, 2012)

Woww, that's insane! Nice!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> Clock last ao5 : 4.77, 5.12, (7.04), 5.71, (3.98) = 5.20
> 
> Intensive practising since September.



3.98 what


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 10, 2012)

9.402 ao5


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 10, 2012)

200+ moves for a 444 solve wat.

And we know a 555 can be solved with sub 200 moves...


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 10, 2012)

F2l Training
Mean: 8.04
Standard deviation: 1.25
Best Time: 4.44
Worst Time: 11.12

Best average of 5: 6.89
32-36 - (10.68) (4.44) 7.46 5.75 7.45

Best average of 12: 7.09
25-36 - 7.58 7.94 6.28 7.68 6.93 6.32 7.50 (10.68) (4.44) 7.46 5.75 7.45



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.07
1. 9.40 
2. 9.41 
3. 8.31 
4. 9.29 
5. 9.41 
6. 9.63 
7. 9.08 
8. 7.16 
9. 7.75 
10. 9.37 
11. 8.95 
12. 7.61 
13. 7.79 
14. 8.33 
15. 9.38 
16. 8.16 
17. 7.88 
18. 8.92 
19. 9.24 
20. 9.74 
21. (5.96) 
22. 8.28 
23. 7.37 
24. 7.93 
25. 7.58 
26. 7.94 
27. 6.28 
28. 7.68 
29. 6.93 
30. 6.32 
31. 7.50 
32. (10.68) 
33. (4.44) 
34. 7.46 
35. (5.75) 
36. 7.45 
37. 9.66 
38. 8.95 
39. (11.12) 
40. 6.53 
41. 6.28 
42. 7.26 
43. 8.25 
44. 7.36 
45. 7.72 
46. 8.68 
47. 7.74 
48. (10.02) 
49. 6.97 
50. 7.94 
51. 6.93 
52. 6.12 
53. 7.54 
54. 6.48 
55. 8.43 
56. 8.31 
57. 8.56 
58. 8.42 
59. 9.03 
60. 7.85 
61. (4.56) 
62. 7.22 
63. 7.88 
64. 7.90 
65. 7.39 
66. 6.63 
67. 7.91 
68. 8.51 
69. 8.34 
70. (9.92) 
71. 8.19 
72. 9.25 
73. 8.83 
74. 9.23 
75. (10.65) 
76. 9.52 
77. 8.17 
78. 6.32 
79. 7.71 
80. 8.84 
81. 9.65 
82. 8.87 
83. 7.18 
84. 8.08 
85. 7.32 
86. 9.55 
87. 7.05 
88. 9.22 
89. 7.60 
90. (5.32) 
91. 7.22 
92. 8.38 
93. 9.03 
94. 6.92 
95. 7.44 
96. 8.89 
97. 7.90 
98. 6.07 
99. 8.73 
100. 8.50


----------



## F perm (Oct 10, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 200+ moves for a 444 solve wat.
> 
> And we know a 555 can be solved with sub 200 moves...



Just curious, what are the upper/lower limits for 4x4 and 5x5?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2012)

Insane 4x4 PBs o_0

best time: 34.05
r2 f2 D L F u' B' L2 f D2 U2 L' F R' r' u2 F B2 D u2 f B' R L' f2 U D' R U2 B2 r' f u2 F2 D' R' F r u L'

best avg5: 37.92 (σ = 0.34)
(46.92+), (36.75), 37.60+, 38.27, 37.90

best avg12: 40.27 (σ = 3.67)
45.92, 36.44, 41.02, 46.92+, 36.75, 37.60+, 38.27, 37.90, (57.38), (34.05), 40.72, 41.15




Robert-Y said:


> 200+ moves for a 444 solve wat.
> 
> And we know a 555 can be solved with sub 200 moves...


qCube generally uses more moves than an efficient 2h solve because of qtm and other factors.


----------



## stannic (Oct 10, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 200+ moves for a 444 solve wat.
> 
> And we know a 555 can be solved with sub 200 moves...





F perm said:


> Just curious, what are the upper/lower limits for 4x4 and 5x5?



I'm also interested.
Prooflink for 5x5x5?


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 10, 2012)

> Insane 4x4 PBs o_0
> 
> best time: 34.05
> r2 f2 D L F u' B' L2 f D2 U2 L' F R' r' u2 F B2 D u2 f B' R L' f2 U D' R U2 B2 r' f u2 F2 D' R' F r u L'
> ...



Yeah! Any comps coming up?


----------



## F perm (Oct 10, 2012)

14.81 NL single with ZZ!
Sweetness 
Can't wait for sub 20 averages.
Diff between lucky and NL, 1 second. NL and Ao5, 6 seconds...hmm


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Yeah! Any comps coming up?


At the moment I'm not planning to attend any more of them.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> At the moment I'm not planning to attend any more of them.



O.O why?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2012)

Because none of them are nearby and it's too much of a hassle to try to get to one.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 10, 2012)

Best average of 5: 9.17
1-5 - (7.18) 9.33 9.15 9.04 (9.39)

Best average of 12: 9.16
1-12 - (7.18) 9.33 9.15 9.04 9.39 9.41 8.15 10.58 9.53 (11.29) 7.91 9.07

Lol the avg of 5 is worse than the avg of 12


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 11, 2012)

2:06.27 5x5 PB
The nice thing about cubing is that I get to feel awesome about a PB no matter how slow I am.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 2:06.27 5x5 PB
> The nice thing about cubing is that I get to feel awesome about a PB no matter how slow I am.



My new PB on 5x5x5: 3:28.xx, and I finally got an a012 under 4:00. Made me plenty happy. Ask me in 6 months if I'm satisfied with a sub 3:30 pb.


----------



## already1329 (Oct 11, 2012)

Solved a 7x7x7 for the first time.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 11, 2012)

Pyra: 4.19, 3.80, 4.41, 3.48, *(6.44), 3.47, 3.74, 3.84, (2.69)*, 4.89, 5.38, 4.36 = *4.16 avg12*

Bolded is *3.68 avg5*

Avg12 is PB, not sure about avg5.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 11, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Pyra: 4.19, 3.80, 4.41, 3.48, *(6.44), 3.47, 3.74, 3.84, (2.69)*, 4.89, 5.38, 4.36 = *4.16 avg12*
> 
> Bolded is *3.68 avg5*
> 
> Avg12 is PB, not sure about avg5.


getting so close to WR now


----------



## JasonK (Oct 11, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> getting so close to WR now



Hahaha I've got a way to go yet, that was a crazy average  But getting a decent pyraminx has definitely helped.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 11, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Hahaha I've got a way to go yet, that was a crazy average  But getting a decent pyraminx has definitely helped.



did you get the ss?


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 11, 2012)

1:15.950min computer 4x4x4 solve 

I know I'm rubbish . I can only use single edge pairing.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 11, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> did you get the ss?



Yup :tu Soooo much better than my worn-out QJ.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Pyra: 4.19, 3.80, 4.41, 3.48, *(6.44), 3.47, 3.74, 3.84, (2.69)*, 4.89, 5.38, 4.36 = *4.16 avg12*
> 
> Bolded is *3.68 avg5*
> 
> Avg12 is PB, not sure about avg5.



Wow, you have improved so much! :tu I look forward to some awesome competition averages is the future... though you'll probably have to wait unitl January/February next year for a comp with Pyraminx.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally hit sub 16 aO12. My zhanchi was holding me back O_O ... switched to Lingyun vII and it's just working for me. Dayumn.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 11, 2012)

First day of "really" solving 5x5 (I could solve it before but I know pretty much all basic cases n' stuff now)

(8:01.36), *6:03.11, 7:33.97, (5:31.54), 7:12.34, 6:49.25* = 6:41.56

loli'mslow


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 11, 2012)

13:50 7x7 PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2012)

Splits: 10.6, 12.8, 10.3 lolneed2improvecenters


----------



## 7942139101129 (Oct 11, 2012)

Megaminx avg5:

Average: 53.83
Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 48.22
Worst Time: 58.80
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	56.52	R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
2.	49.93	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
3.	(58.80)	R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
4.	55.04	R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
5.	(48.22)	R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 11, 2012)

7942139101129 said:


> Megaminx avg5:



How do you remember your username?


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 11, 2012)

mnemonics.
I'd remember that as Boba Fett digging white gloves, Ron Weasley reading a chalkboard, and blue milk.


----------



## Julian (Oct 11, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> mnemonics.
> I'd remember that as Boba Fett digging white gloves, Ron Weasley reading a chalkboard, and blue milk.


Or it could have some other meaning to him, or he could never log out.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Oct 11, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> How do you remember your username?


Don't know, but I didn't find a good name for my youtube channel^^ 
so I used this name here too xD


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 12, 2012)

14.56, (10.75), 15.34, 13.68, 13.61, (18.28), 14.14, 11.30, 16.45, 15.98, 15.91, 16.10 = 14.71

If this isn't my 3x3x3 color neutral pb average, it's at least close.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 12, 2012)

3:24.388 computer 5x5x5 Ao5
3:11.542 computer 5x5x5 Single


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 12, 2012)

ZZ PB

882. 19.69 B2 L2 B' U2 R B R2 F' L' U2 D F L' B' D2 L' D2 B U2 L D' U' R B2 R


----------



## kbh (Oct 12, 2012)

First 4x4 sub 1:30 ao5  I will try to get a ao12 today too.

1:27.41, 1:29.59, (1:26.34), (1:39.38), 1:30.09 = 1:29.03


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2012)

Megaminx:
1:16.41 avg5
1:17.77 avg12 PBs


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2012)

4x4x4, yau method

best avg5: 42.46 (σ = 1.95)
(40.14), 43.59, 40.21, (45.78+), 43.58

best avg12: 45.55 (σ = 3.35)
(40.14), 43.59, 40.21, 45.78+, 43.58, 46.04, 47.80, (51.23), 41.06, 49.43, 48.82, 49.19


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 12, 2012)

4x4

42.07, 38.50, 38.83, 44.04, 46.31, 45.18, 41.34, 40.86, 41.62, (46.58), (37.25), 38.33 = 41.71 avg12

needs more sub-40


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2012)

What's your main method now?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 13, 2012)

Yau again


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2012)

Well It took longer than I wanted, but I'm finally done my ZZ marathon:

1000 successful solves (I'm not pro enough for 10k haha). Everything is a PB throughout the average. Now it time for some learning and working on some certain steps 

I'm really happy right now 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-10-13
solves/total: 1000/1001

Single
Best: 19.69
Worst: 2:04.96

Mean of 3
Current: 33.24 (σ = 0.60)
Best: 23.88 (σ = 5.34)

Avg of 5
Current: 32.94 (σ = 0.56)
Best: 24.41 (σ = 1.22)

Avg of 12
Current: 28.51 (σ = 3.38)
Best: 25.53 (σ = 2.50)

Avg of 50
Current: 29.24 (σ = 3.90)
Best: 27.87 (σ = 2.94)

Avg of 100
Current: 29.68 (σ = 3.92)
Best: 29.03 (σ = 3.52)

Avg of 1000
Current: 36.07 (σ = 7.45)
Best: 36.07 (σ = 7.45)

Average: 36.08 (σ = 7.44)
Mean: 36.92



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:00.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
2. 1:04.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
3. 54.11+ B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
4. 41.31 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
5. 1:28.44 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
6. 51.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
7. 56.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
8. 1:15.88 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
9. 53.56 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
10. 37.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
11. 59.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
12. 59.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
13. 1:03.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
14. 48.05 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
15. 1:01.56 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
16. 55.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
17. 42.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
18. 50.63 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
19. 49.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
20. 1:00.36 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
21. 1:12.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
22. 1:25.40 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
23. 50.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
24. 1:14.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
25. 50.77 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
26. 1:17.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
27. 58.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
28. 42.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
29. 56.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
30. 2:04.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
31. 1:04.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
32. 30.68 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
33. 47.40 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
34. 44.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
35. 47.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
36. 42.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
37. 51.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
38. 40.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
39. 50.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
40. 37.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
41. 1:01.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
42. 1:03.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
43. 1:03.36 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
44. 52.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
45. 1:12.34 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
46. 32.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
47. 45.77 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
48. 51.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
49. 53.06 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
50. 1:08.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
51. 54.94 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
52. 34.61 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
53. 48.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
54. 54.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
55. 1:01.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
56. 56.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
57. 41.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
58. 41.33 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
59. 54.88 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
60. 41.91 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
61. 29.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
62. 57.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
63. 44.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
64. 41.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
65. 53.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
66. 19.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
67. 40.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
68. 39.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
69. 48.05 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
70. 54.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
71. 40.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
72. 41.05 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
73. 32.94 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
74. 45.36+ B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
75. 44.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
76. 1:04.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
77. 45.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
78. 38.94 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
79. 44.38 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
80. 42.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
81. 38.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
82. 33.13 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
83. 1:02.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
84. 1:33.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
85. 45.71 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
86. 57.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
87. 29.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
88. 39.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
89. 43.55 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
90. 43.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
91. 55.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
92. 45.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
93. 1:10.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
94. 23.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
95. 47.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
96. 39.34 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
97. 32.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
98. 52.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
99. 38.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
100. 48.06 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
101. 50.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
102. 42.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
103. 48.94 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
104. 57.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
105. 49.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
106. 34.38 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
107. 40.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
108. 52.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
109. 33.36 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
110. 39.56 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
111. 50.88 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
112. 48.40 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
113. 47.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
114. 42.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
115. 57.93 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
116. 37.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
117. 36.94 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
118. 36.00 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
119. 35.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
120. 49.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
121. 41.68 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
122. 49.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
123. 42.88 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
124. 36.33 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
125. 40.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
126. 58.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
127. 47.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
128. 1:17.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
129. 1:06.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
130. 44.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
131. 45.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
132. 31.13 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
133. 42.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
134. 40.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
135. 37.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
136. 49.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
137. 54.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
138. 39.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
139. 42.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
140. 48.44 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
141. 32.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
142. 36.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
143. 36.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
144. 50.80 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
145. 33.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
146. 51.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
147. 36.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
148. 58.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
149. 46.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
150. 46.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
151. 38.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
152. 31.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
153. 59.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
154. 40.61 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
155. 49.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
156. 44.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
157. 55.55 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
158. 49.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
159. 34.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
160. 36.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
161. 39.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
162. 39.33 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
163. 45.06 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
164. 32.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
165. 1:09.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
166. 38.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
167. 44.38 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
168. 40.94 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
169. 33.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
170. 42.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
171. 33.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
172. 45.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
173. 33.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
174. 46.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
175. 39.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
176. 39.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
177. 44.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
178. 53.61 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
179. 42.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
180. 51.80 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
181. 40.06 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
182. 31.33 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
183. 53.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
184. 50.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
185. 36.77 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
186. 59.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
187. 37.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
188. 51.93 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
189. 37.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
190. 44.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
191. 32.16 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
192. 55.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
193. 38.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
194. 48.06 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
195. 32.33 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
196. 47.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
197. 44.80 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
198. 35.53 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
199. 56.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
200. 30.40 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
201. 40.03 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
202. 34.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
203. 33.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
204. 36.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
205. 42.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
206. 34.68 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
207. 54.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
208. 37.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
209. 42.00 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
210. 37.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
211. 30.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
212. 39.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
213. 47.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
214. 42.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
215. 33.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
216. 28.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
217. 43.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
218. 1:09.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
219. 42.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
220. 44.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
221. 34.61 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
222. 44.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
223. 30.77 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
224. 33.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
225. 52.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
226. 35.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
227. 40.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
228. 39.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
229. 39.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
230. 1:00.06 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
231. 43.36 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
232. 36.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
233. 33.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
234. 36.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
235. 35.36 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
236. 41.13 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
237. 39.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
238. 46.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
239. 37.71 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
240. 40.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
241. 40.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
242. 24.94 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
243. 43.56 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
244. 34.88 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
245. 34.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
246. 38.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
247. 47.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
248. 35.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
249. 53.33 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
250. 45.91 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
251. 37.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
252. 35.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
253. 30.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
254. 45.34 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
255. 35.91 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
256. 32.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
257. 39.44 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
258. 35.06 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
259. 40.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
260. 48.55 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
261. 31.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
262. 37.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
263. 31.05 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
264. 36.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
265. 29.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
266. 47.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
267. 43.94 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
268. 36.40 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
269. 45.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
270. 39.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
271. 54.68 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
272. 51.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
273. 37.00 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
274. 49.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
275. 29.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
276. 39.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
277. 29.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
278. 40.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
279. 40.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
280. 44.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
281. 43.68 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
282. 37.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
283. 48.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
284. 49.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
285. 44.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
286. 29.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
287. 41.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
288. 39.38 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
289. 34.36 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
290. 37.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
291. 46.91 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
292. 48.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
293. 44.03 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
294. 40.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
295. 40.91 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
296. 34.97 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
297. 31.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
298. 34.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
299. 29.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
300. 1:07.61 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
301. 1:02.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
302. 35.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
303. 35.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
304. 36.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
305. 38.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
306. 41.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
307. 40.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
308. 30.91 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
309. 34.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
310. 40.13 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
311. 46.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
312. 1:16.40 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
313. 36.03 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
314. 33.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
315. 54.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
316. 36.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
317. 48.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
318. 31.13 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
319. 40.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
320. 35.53 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
321. 46.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
322. 49.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
323. 50.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
324. 52.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
325. 47.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
326. 51.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
327. 50.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
328. 46.68 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
329. 51.16 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
330. 33.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
331. 32.53 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
332. 38.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
333. 40.13 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
334. 46.16 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
335. 27.77 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
336. 25.03 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
337. 44.06 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
338. 38.88 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
339. 30.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
340. 42.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
341. 40.80 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
342. 37.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
343. 56.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
344. 45.13 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
345. 36.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
346. 37.71 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
347. 47.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
348. 36.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
349. 57.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
350. 27.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
351. 28.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
352. 47.38 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
353. 33.40 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
354. 40.31 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
355. 35.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
356. 42.80 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
357. 46.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
358. 36.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
359. 44.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
360. 38.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
361. 42.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
362. 48.36 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
363. 34.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
364. 51.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
365. 29.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
366. 30.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
367. 37.97 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
368. 45.44 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
369. 1:04.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
370. 44.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
371. 50.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
372. 32.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
373. 37.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
374. 47.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
375. 48.61 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
376. 23.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
377. 29.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
378. 49.55 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
379. 35.78 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
380. 30.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
381. 36.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
382. 41.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
383. 39.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
384. 34.93 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
385. 29.18 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
386. 41.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
387. 28.03 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
388. 32.88 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
389. 28.53 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
390. 31.44 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
391. 26.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
392. 36.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
393. 42.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
394. 41.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
395. 28.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
396. 38.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
397. 46.55 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
398. 30.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
399. 30.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
400. 40.81 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
401. 37.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
402. 40.55 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
403. 40.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
404. 39.83 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
405. 36.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
406. 28.56 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
407. 40.44 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
408. 38.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
409. 31.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
410. 42.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
411. 38.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
412. 49.34 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
413. 50.16 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
414. 32.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
415. 35.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
416. 38.25 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
417. 37.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
418. 29.16 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
419. 34.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
420. 31.88 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
421. 30.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
422. 38.93 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
423. 41.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
424. 36.31 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
425. 33.55 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
426. 35.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
427. 46.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
428. 49.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
429. 27.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
430. 41.71 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
431. 32.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
432. 41.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
433. 36.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
434. 33.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
435. 37.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
436. 29.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
437. 31.56 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
438. 34.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
439. 41.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
440. 35.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
441. 36.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
442. 33.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
443. 34.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
444. 57.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
445. 39.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
446. 30.97 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
447. 39.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
448. 33.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
449. 35.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
450. 37.03 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
451. 37.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
452. 29.31 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
453. 39.97 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
454. 34.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
455. 36.96 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
456. 35.63 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
457. 38.65 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
458. 38.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
459. 59.58 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
460. 34.19 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
461. 32.21 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
462. 34.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
463. 44.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
464. 40.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
465. 39.59 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
466. 59.28 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
467. 29.90 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
468. 37.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
469. 27.91 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
470. 43.66 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
471. 39.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
472. 38.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
473. 26.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
474. 30.27 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
475. 32.61 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
476. 40.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
477. 27.86 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
478. 30.05 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
479. 35.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
480. 31.80 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
481. 27.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
482. 38.33 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
483. 39.71 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
484. 39.13 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
485. 42.80 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
486. 32.61 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
487. 42.72 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
488. 29.93 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
489. 30.08 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
490. 37.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
491. 37.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
492. 37.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
493. 31.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
494. 38.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
495. 38.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
496. 26.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
497. 47.02 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
498. 32.50 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
499. 40.30 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
500. 34.69 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
501. 33.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
502. 23.15 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
503. 29.80 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
504. 42.47 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
505. 30.46 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
506. 34.41 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
507. 33.68 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
508. 22.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
509. 33.68 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
510. 39.97 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
511. 41.09 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
512. 34.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
513. 45.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
514. 33.52 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
515. 33.22 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
516. 24.75 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
517. 31.93 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
518. 41.11 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
519. 35.84 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
520. 41.43 B L D' R U2 D' R F' B U R B R' L2 B2 L D2 F L B R' L2 F2 U' B' 
521. 36.81 B2 R' U B2 L B' F' R D' L' R B2 L' D2 F R B2 F U R' B2 R2 B' D R2 
522. 38.08 R2 L F2 R2 L2 U2 R' D R2 B2 L' F D2 B' D2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 R' L D B U' 
523. 35.61 D' F' B2 L' F2 D' L2 F2 R' L' U L' R' U' L2 B R L F2 R L D R2 L' F2 
524. 41.18 L' U' L D F2 B U' F' L' F' B D2 B' D R2 D L R D B2 L2 R' F' U' B 
525. 30.61 F2 R B' D2 R' B F' R2 B' R2 U2 D' L2 F' B2 R' F2 D2 F' R' D U2 R' F2 U2 
526. 24.33 B' L2 D U' R2 L' B' U' F' R2 U2 D2 R' F2 D' R F' U' F2 D' L2 U' R' U D' 
527. 28.88 F2 D' R2 D U2 R U' D F' L' U2 R B2 U2 B R L' D' L' D2 U2 L2 F L' B2 
528. 26.38 L2 U2 L B U2 R2 B' L F L D' U R U2 B' D U' B R' U' F' R' B' R D' 
529. 33.09 B' D2 L' D' R' B L2 D2 B2 F D' F B' D2 L' B D2 U F2 R F' D2 U' F2 L' 
530. 30.50 L' D' F' U2 L' U2 F R2 L' F' R' B L' D F L' R' U' R U D B D U L' 
531. 32.80 F B2 D' U' R L' B U2 B' U' B' U' D B' D' F2 D B' R' B2 F2 L U D2 R' 
532. 37.93 D U' L2 D' R' B2 F R L' B D R B2 U2 L U2 D2 B' U' B U D2 L2 R' D' 
533. 34.38  L U2 F2 U' L' U' R U2 L D' F' L B2 U B F L' R U F U R2 L U B 
534. 29.77 F D B F' U2 D' F2 R' D' B2 F U' F' U F' R U2 D R' D U R U B L2 
535. 39.78 D2 F B2 U L B R U B' R L F' R U2 L2 F2 U' F' D L2 U' B' L2 F U 
536. 29.33 F R' D U2 B' R' F2 D2 B R U2 F B2 U2 L' R F2 D' B D U' F2 L2 F B' 
537. 29.19 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R F2 R' L' D U B' L2 B' R2 F2 B2 R2 L F2 D2 L' B' U D' 
538. 35.34 R2 L2 B2 R2 U' L B2 U' B U D L2 B U B' R2 L2 U B' F' R2 D2 B' R' L 
539. 36.56 B2 U' D2 R' D2 F' D2 U2 B D' B F2 L' U' D' F2 B' D2 L F' L' D' U2 L B' 
540. 36.00 L U B' L R D' R' U' D' L2 D R' D' U B U' L F B' D2 B2 U2 D' B U2 
541. 49.78 U' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U D2 B R' U2 D R B2 L2 U D' F' L' R D F2 L D2 F2 
542. 30.84 L' R' D R' L2 U' L' D F' B R2 B' R2 D' L2 F R U' B' U F D B' R2 L2 
543. 39.78 U' F' R' L U2 B' D' F' D B F L F2 R' B2 F L2 R2 U F2 D U2 L F2 U' 
544. 27.30 R2 U F' R' D2 L F' D2 U' L' D U' B2 R F2 L U2 F D' R L' U L U' D2 
545. 31.68 U R2 D B F L' D' B2 D2 U2 L B' L2 R' B D' U R2 D U L D R' L' B 
546. 30.36 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D R' B2 R' B2 R' D U2 R B2 R U R F B2 L' D2 U' L2 D 
547. 49.77 U2 L2 D2 F U L F D' L2 D U F R' D' R2 U2 R U' L2 B R2 D F2 B L' 
548. 29.38 L2 D U' R' D F' L' B2 F' D2 U' B2 L' B U L' B2 L' B F D R2 F' B R 
549. 35.36 L U D2 R' D U L' D' F' L2 B2 D F' D B' R U' R B' F2 L B L' B' F' 
550. 35.22 F' D' F' R2 U D L R D L B' L' D U R U B R' U' B' F' R' B L R 
551. 40.22 F B2 L' D R2 B F2 L2 B' D L D2 L B' F' U2 D' R' L B R' U F2 U' L 
552. 34.71 D' L U2 B F U' B2 L2 D L R D R' L2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' R B2 D R2 B' D' 
553. 39.55 U' R' F B2 L' D B' U2 D' B F' D U B L R2 B L U D' R F2 L' D F 
554. 28.18 R L U2 D2 R L2 D2 U' F2 U F' B' D L U R' B R' D' F R2 U B2 D B' 
555. 34.46 L' B' F' D' R' L B' L R D L2 B' D2 B R' L2 B' U F2 R' F' R B' R' D2 
556. 33.86 B U' B' F' R2 B2 D2 U' F' B' U2 B R' D2 B R L2 U' D B L' D U' R' F 
557. 34.31 F' U D B D2 R' U' R2 L' B L D2 B R2 L' F2 L' U' F2 R' B2 L' U' B F 
558. 26.43 B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' D R' D2 B2 L' B' F D U L D R 
559. 31.46 L U' B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D R B2 L2 B2 U B' D2 L2 B' U R2 L2 D' B F2 
560. 26.65 L2 D2 F' L' U2 L2 U2 D B U2 R2 D2 L R D2 B' D' B R' B' D2 B' U B' R 
561. 25.25 U2 F R' L D2 B' L2 U' R2 U' F' L' R' U2 F R D2 F2 R' L U D' R2 L2 D' 
562. 30.93 B2 L B2 L2 D U' F2 D' R2 B' F' D2 F2 B' R' B' L D2 U2 R' D B2 F2 U' L2 
563. 39.81 U R D2 U2 B U D B' D2 L F2 D2 L D R F L' D' U L' D' B' R' F2 D 
564. 34.47 D' F D' L D2 R2 U2 D' L F B2 D' B U B D2 R2 D B' F2 R L' U D' F 
565. 35.55 F' U L2 B' D U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 B D L2 R2 B U2 F' B2 D B' L2 D2 R2 
566. 33.56 U B2 L' D2 U R2 U' D2 R L F' B2 R' L F2 B2 L' D' U' R' L D L D2 B' 
567. 31.40 U' L2 D R L2 U B' R2 B' L2 D' B U' D' F2 U R2 L2 U' D' F2 B' L' D' F2 
568. 31.80 L F' R B' R F' R2 L B2 U2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 B U2 D2 B2 L F B2 D2 F2 
569. 45.96+ F L' R' F2 B U2 D2 B' D L2 R U F' R' F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' D' F U D2 
570. 25.69 L F2 B2 D' R' U2 L D B' R' U' R2 L2 F R' F2 L F' R' F2 B R' U F2 B' 
571. 50.83 F R' D' L U R F' D' L' U L2 D2 U R' F' B' U' F B R2 D2 R2 U' L B 
572. 38.03 B L2 R' D2 B' U2 B2 F' U D' L' D2 U F D R' D2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' L D2 
573. 32.28 F D R B R' U2 L F2 D' B' R' F2 D R2 D L R F' R' F2 B2 D' L2 U R' 
574. 34.05 B' F2 U2 L U' R B U L B D' U F' D B2 R2 B' R B2 D' L F2 B' U' B2 
575. 31.11 L' F B2 D' B2 R' D2 L F' L' U' L' D' L' U' R F B U' F2 L' F2 D' U L2 
576. 34.53 R U' B2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 L U R U D' B2 U' D R2 F' R D' R L' B2 U' B' 
577. 34.13 D' L R B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F' D' L' B2 F D B2 D2 U F U R L U2 B' F2 
578. 28.91 D2 B U2 D' R' F' B2 R' D' B2 D U F' R' D2 R' B' U F2 R' U R' F' U' B2 
579. 29.05 R' D2 F' U' F B D' U2 R' D U R' L' D' B' F2 R' U' B2 D2 L2 F R2 B U 
580. 19.81 D2 U R F2 U2 B2 D U2 R L B2 D2 U B R F2 L' D R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R' D 
581. 28.34 B' U' D2 F' R2 U' R2 B U2 F B' L2 B2 L F' R' D2 B L' D L' F' B2 R U2 
582. 38.80 L U L' U2 D B L2 D2 L B' U B R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 L F' L' F' D2 U' R2 
583. 28.63 F2 U' R' U2 R2 L2 U2 D B D' L' U2 R D F2 R U' R U B' L' R F' L2 F' 
584. 27.09 U D R F' R2 D2 U F' U2 D B R' F L' R D U2 F U2 L2 R F2 L' R D2 
585. 39.69 D' U' F' U' D' L B' R' D B L' R' U F B' R2 F R B' U2 L R B' L U2 
586. 31.43 D U F' B' D' F B D2 U2 B2 F L' U R U' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D U F2 
587. 25.46 U2 L2 D B F' D2 F2 L D' R B' U R U' D L2 B' L F R U L2 R2 B' R2 
588. 37.27 R D' B R' U B' F' R D2 B2 U' R' B' L D2 B L' D B' R2 F B2 U2 R L2 
589. 44.69 L' B U' D2 L2 R' U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R' B R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 L B' D2 L' B' 
590. 24.53 D B2 L F2 L2 B D F L2 D R L' D2 F' R2 U2 L U L2 D B2 F' D' B D2 
591. 36.44 D' F2 L2 R2 F' U B D2 L' U D2 L' R2 B' U' L' R' D2 U' R' U2 R2 D' L B 
592. 35.97 U D' F2 L' U F2 L D' U F2 R' B F2 U2 F' L B R2 U F' U2 B F' R' L 
593. 32.80+ F' L R F R' F2 B' D2 U' L U F2 U L2 D2 U' R L' D U2 F L2 F' R' L2 
594. 31.22 D B D' L R2 U2 D2 L2 F' L R' F' L' D2 F U2 F B2 R' L2 U D2 B2 D' L2 
595. 35.21 F' L' U2 L2 D2 U2 R L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L D' L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B2 F R' U D F' 
596. 33.46 R' U2 D' L F' B L2 B' R' U F' U' F' D' F R2 U D B2 D U2 F2 D2 U2 R 
597. 33.65 D2 U B2 F' L' D' B U2 F' B R B2 L F B R2 B2 R2 U D L B2 U2 D' F 
598. 26.27 B F R2 D2 U2 B D B2 R U' B L B2 R B2 L' R2 D' R F' U2 L2 D L2 R' 
599. 28.91 L2 U' F' U D2 F2 U D2 L' F2 D' F U R' U2 R' D' F' B2 R D' U F D2 B2 
600. 46.84 L2 F L' D2 U' L U' R L' D L2 D2 B L2 F B2 U' R2 F2 U' D2 L B U R' 
601. 26.56 B D' R L2 B U F' D2 F2 U R B' L D2 U2 F' R2 B R B F2 L2 B' F2 R' 
602. 31.77 R D' R' F' D' F2 R U R2 F' D2 B2 D U' R U F2 D L U' F' B2 D2 B' D2 
603. 45.63 D2 L' U2 L2 R' D' L2 F' B' L R B2 U F L D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 D B2 L2 
604. 27.28 R' B' F R2 U' R' F U D' L2 B' L2 F' D2 B' F' L2 R2 B2 U' D2 B2 U' L2 D2 
605. 35.88 R' U' D' L2 F D U' F U2 L D2 L B R D' U2 B R B' U2 B' U B2 U' F2 
606. 31.52 F' L' D R B L2 F L2 U' B' F2 D' U2 L D2 B U B' F U2 B U F2 R2 L2 
607. 28.43 F2 B' D' B U F2 U B D R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R L2 U D' R U B2 U F2 R' 
608. 25.52 L' B2 D' L R2 U2 B' R D2 F2 U D R2 L' F2 L' D L2 D U B D B2 F2 D' 
609. 31.15 R' F2 L' U' D F' B2 R L2 D' R' D' R' L2 B2 F' U L B' D R' F' R2 F2 R2 
610. 27.05 L U2 D2 F2 B2 R' L B D F2 R2 B2 U F D' R' D2 B D2 F' B U' D F2 D2 
611. 32.65 U2 D' F2 U2 R D' R2 D L2 B R' U' L U L2 B' F R B' U B F' U L U 
612. 36.97 R' B2 U R' L' D' R B' R' F' D R' U2 F2 R' L' B' D' U2 B' F2 L2 U F2 R' 
613. 24.58 U2 L F B2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' U2 B' F' U2 R' B' L R2 D2 R' B' F2 R' U2 R2 D' 
614. 35.80 B' D2 B2 D' L R' U2 L U D L2 U2 L D L' D2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 L F U2 R 
615. 34.61 U2 D' L D' B R' L2 D2 R F2 D' B2 R' D B L' B U R2 U2 F U2 R' L' B' 
616. 23.36 B2 D2 F U' D L' D' B2 L B2 L' B2 F U' L' U B' U' L' B' R2 F2 R U' F2 
617. 30.13 L2 R2 U L R2 U F2 B' R' L F U2 L U2 B' F2 L' B2 U2 F U F' R2 D R2 
618. 32.33 U B U2 F2 L2 B2 F' D2 U' F L B U R' U2 F D F2 R' F B2 D R D2 R 
619. 32.21 D' R' L2 U2 R B' F2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D' R2 B D' B' F L' B2 R D2 F' L R' 
620. 36.16 R U B U' D2 F2 D' U' L F B' R' D U2 R F' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' L B U' 
621. 33.90 U R U' R' L U2 B U2 B U L' F' B' U2 R' D' U R' F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' D2 
622. 31.80 U' F2 D B2 U R2 D' F' B' U B U2 D B' R' B D' L' U2 D' F2 D F L2 D' 
623. 34.08 D' L' U' D' R F2 D B' R U2 L2 U2 F R F2 B2 U2 D' L' B2 R2 F' R2 L D2 
624. 37.55 B F U' F2 D U' R D' L B' D U F' U' F2 U D2 F2 L' F2 D F U L2 R2 
625. 44.06 F' U R D L U2 F2 R' U' F D' U' R2 L D F B D' B' L' U F' D F U2 
626. 32.52 R D F R B2 U2 R2 U L U F2 L2 R' B2 R2 U F' B' D2 F' D' R2 F B2 U2 
627. 48.05 B2 U2 D' R2 F' D2 U F R' L' D F2 L U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' L F B D2 F 
628. 34.78 L' U2 F2 R B2 L U F' L' R2 B U' L U R2 U' R B F2 L R2 F2 R' D2 R 
629. 49.41 R' F D' R2 F' R F' L' B' F2 R' D' F' R L B' U' L2 R U R2 L2 U F' R' 
630. 31.90 D2 F B R2 B U' D' B2 F D2 U' L F' U2 R F2 D R2 D R L' D R' U R' 
631. 34.61 L R U' R2 U2 F' D F2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 D' F' D2 U' B' L B' U2 L' R' U2 
632. 29.96 U2 L' R' F' L' B' F' R2 F U2 R2 B' L' D2 U F2 B' D2 F' U B' L' R' F2 B' 
633. 29.69 B2 U R2 F R2 L' D' F L D' R2 U2 D' F B' D' L' F U B' R' L U L D2 
634. 25.65 D' B' D2 L' B U D2 R' F D2 R L2 U2 F' U2 R U F2 R' F2 B' L F L' R 
635. 35.05 D' U2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D' U B L R2 B2 D' F' D L2 F2 L' R' D2 F' R' U F'  
636. 29.75 D R' D2 R2 L U2 L' B' U F' U2 B2 U L D B U L' F R2 U2 L' F' D2 L 
637. 32.77 R D' L2 F' R B D2 L' R D F' U2 B' D2 L2 B' L' U2 D2 L B' L2 D R F2 
638. 33.22 F' D R D R' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R B U L' D' R2 D R2 D L2 U L' U2 F D' 
639. 27.78 F U2 B2 R2 D' B U2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L' D R L' U F2 B2 L 
640. 30.02 B2 F2 D2 B R D U2 F D2 F D F' B2 R' U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 B U F2 B D 
641. 32.91 D2 U' B' D' L2 U' D2 R2 U' F U F B L F' D' L' B U' D2 R2 U' D' R2 F2 
642. 30.41 L R2 F' R' D2 L2 F L D' F2 L' U F' L2 D2 R' B R' U B L' D R2 F' R' 
643. 28.97 U2 L' F2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' F' L2 F D' F2 U2 L B U L B R U' R2 D2 L2 R' 
644. 31.78 L B L D' B R2 F2 U2 D2 L' D' F D2 U' R' U' L2 F R' U2 B U2 D2 F D 
645. 24.96 L2 D2 U' R2 D' R L D L2 F2 R F R2 L2 U' B' R' L' F' R F L U2 R' U 
646. 24.83 L2 R2 U' B2 F D B2 D2 L' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 B L2 F' B' D2 L R F' D' B2 U2 
647. 28.50 D2 L2 B F2 U B2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 U R L2 B2 F R B' L2 D L2 U2 R2 D U2 
648. 34.03 R2 L2 D2 F L' R2 B D F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R' B L' D' B' F' R L' F' B U R 
649. 42.34 R2 B' R F U2 B' U' B2 L2 F B2 U B L R' U' L' B' U L' F2 B2 D R2 D 
650. 26.88 U2 B2 F2 L' B U R D' F' R B L' B L' F' R2 L F L B' D L2 D L' U 
651. 31.69 L2 U' B' F U2 R' F' R B' L2 U2 L2 U F B L' B2 U2 D' F2 U2 D' B2 U2 R 
652. 32.93 F' B' D B2 L2 D F2 L' B' L2 F2 L' R U' F' B D' F2 R' L' U2 B R' L' D' 
653. 36.78 U2 D B2 U L' F' U F2 L F' R2 U2 R U2 L R2 U' F D' F2 U2 L2 U L U 
654. 34.46 R2 L2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 B L U' L2 F' D' L' B2 D R' L D2 U L2 F B2 D 
655. 39.96 F' R F' B' R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U L2 U F2 L B2 U R' B D' L D2 B U R 
656. 36.63 D' B2 D2 L U' L' D2 B' D F' L B' D' U B' R' U R B' F' D' R U' D' L2 
657. 36.77 B2 R2 L2 B F2 R2 L B' D' R U' R D R' F' D2 R D2 B' F L' D' R' D L2 
658. 26.11 R2 U' B2 D B' F2 L2 U' F R B' R U D' L U' D' F D' B R' B U' B' D2 
659. 33.31 R L' D' R2 U' F2 D' U L R' F L R F2 L2 U' D' R' F D' R L2 U2 L' D' 
660. 37.31 B U R B2 R' D' R L' D' L2 U R2 U' R' B2 F D U2 L F U2 D2 B' U2 B2 
661. 41.90 B2 L2 U' R' L U2 D R U R F2 U B R2 U B L' U D2 R2 L D R' L' B' 
662. 33.28 B' D R U' D' R2 D F' U' L2 R2 D2 F' R' L2 D' U' L F2 R' B U2 B2 D2 U' 
663. 47.86 R2 L B' R2 L' B' D2 L2 F' D' F' U2 R' L' U' L' U F B2 L2 F B2 L U2 D2 
664. 32.96 B2 L R B' F2 D' F U F2 R F U2 L2 R2 F D' U L' B2 D2 B L' R' B2 D' 
665. 35.55 R' F B2 D R' F2 B' U' R' D' R' F2 D U2 L' R2 B D U' F2 L' F2 U2 D' L2 
666. 22.16 B D U' L' F2 U R' U' B2 R L' F' D2 F D' U F2 U2 R' L' F2 B L D' L2 
667. 29.38 R' D' F' L' U' F' U R2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 D' B2 R L2 F' D2 F B' D2 U2 F' L 
668. 30.15 U2 B' F2 U' F R2 F2 D' R' F' B R' D2 B' D2 F' L' D2 U' R2 F B D L2 F2 
669. 27.84 R2 L' B R' B2 F' L' U' L2 B' U' F B R2 L F' D L2 F B2 U' B2 U L2 B' 
670. 27.72 B2 D2 F U L' R U' F' B' D2 F2 U' F2 R F' D R' F' B' D' U R2 B2 L' F' 
671. 27.08 D R F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B R U' B2 D F B2 U' F L2 F2 D2 L R F' D F' 
672. 32.97 L' R B2 F' R' F D L' D' R L' U' L F2 R2 L2 B' U2 F B2 L R U' R2 D' 
673. 25.97 L U2 D2 B2 U L' F2 L F D' R2 D2 F L B' L2 F' B L F' L2 D L' B F' 
674. 25.81 F2 L R' F2 L2 F L R2 B U L2 B2 F L D2 F L U2 R U B R2 L2 U2 L2 
675. 28.46 B' R L2 D' U2 F L2 U' F D' B R' D R2 L2 U2 D2 L F2 R2 F B2 D U' B2 
676. 30.30 U' D2 B2 R' D2 B F' D2 U' R F R2 D' F' U2 B2 D U F2 U' R L F U2 D' 
677. 32.47 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' B2 R' U' L2 D F' U R B' L B2 L' B' D' U' B F' L F 
678. 28.21 F2 B L2 U B' L' U D2 B' D' R D B U2 F2 U' D2 R D2 F' B2 R2 B F2 R 
679. 24.93 U F' D' R2 F2 D L' U2 R U B' R' B' R D2 L' B L' D F L2 U B' D2 R 
680. 27.05 F L B' R2 D2 F' L2 R' B R2 D2 F' L D U2 R D F2 L' B' U D' L F2 U 
681. 25.25 D' L D2 U' L2 R2 U' L D R F' B' D2 R2 U D2 B D' R2 B2 D R L' U L 
682. 31.53 B' F R2 L F2 B' L2 D2 F R2 B L' D U' B2 D2 L F' D2 B2 U' R' B2 L F' 
683. 29.36 B2 L' D2 U R2 B' R' F U' F2 U F2 L2 F R U' F' R2 D2 L U R' U2 B2 L 
684. 27.75 L' B2 L F2 D F L B2 U B2 R' F D' L' F' U B L U D F' L R2 D B 
685. 40.80 U L D' U B' D R D B D' R U2 L2 F R' L' F2 U2 F R B2 R2 B2 U B2 
686. 28.00 L' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 D2 F R' U' R' F2 L U D2 F' L' R' D2 U' F' B2 U' L U 
687. 24.30 D F B2 R' U D F2 L D B2 U2 F' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B R2 U2 F2 L D2 B' D2 
688. 22.61 U' D B2 U R' F' R F2 R U' R2 U2 D2 F B2 L2 B' D L F2 B D F2 R' U 
689. 37.38 D R2 D2 F2 U B' L2 D' U' L2 F U2 B F2 U2 R D F B L2 R U' L B' F2 
690. 32.52 D' B2 U' F2 B' L B L B' D2 B D' B' D' L D' R' B F' R B2 F' R2 F' D' 
691. 37.78 D' B2 U' F B' L' D' F2 L2 B' L' F' D R2 F2 D' U' L2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 
692. 30.13 L B L F D' B' D2 F B' R2 L2 B2 F R D2 U2 R2 D L' F D2 R' L2 D2 B 
693. 32.13 U' B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 B L' U R L F L U2 R2 U B' D L2 B2 L' D' U' B2 
694. DNF(24.18) U F' B2 D B' U' F' U' R U D R2 D L R2 D' B2 R2 F' L' R' B R2 F2 L' 
695. 29.09 R' F2 D B' D2 U' F' U' R F2 B2 L B' D' U R2 L U F' B U' L R D' L2 
696. 26.78 F2 R U' B F2 U F2 L U F2 R L' B' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B' F2 R D2 L 
697. 30.71 B2 R U2 F' B2 U R2 D R' L B2 L' R D U2 L F D R B L B' L2 R U' 
698. 23.90 U R2 B' U2 F' B2 R U' D2 L D R' B2 F2 R L2 F' L U D2 F' B' D2 B2 R2 
699. 39.00 D2 B' R' U2 B' D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 U' F2 R F' B' R D L' B L D2 B' R2 D 
700. 40.05 U2 B L R2 U2 B' U' B' D2 L' R B F' R' U B2 L2 U' L' B2 D2 U' L F' L 
701. 24.91 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 L D L2 D2 B' L' D R2 L B2 U' F2 R' U' L' 
702. 25.72 L2 B' L' B R2 F' B' L' F B2 U2 R' B2 D R2 B2 D R L F' L B' L2 U' B' 
703. 28.16 L D B2 L2 F2 B R' B' L' F D' B2 F2 U' R U' F B U L2 F2 U' L R' F' 
704. 31.06 B F L' B' D' F2 L2 F2 D' B D2 R2 B U' R2 F R2 F2 R2 L2 D L B D' U' 
705. 24.84 U B2 F' U B L2 B' D2 U B2 L2 D2 R F D2 L2 F B R L2 U2 D2 L2 D F' 
706. 26.16 D2 F B R2 B2 R' D F2 B2 L B R2 D' F2 B' L2 B D R F2 L' U' R' U2 L' 
707. 40.00 F' L D2 R' B' L B2 D2 U2 F B2 R' L' D L R' D2 L' R' D R2 U2 L' U' F2 
708. 24.22 D U' R B2 L U2 R2 D' U2 F2 L D L B2 D' F U2 D F' U L' B2 D B' F' 
709. 26.94 D2 U F L R2 U' D F' R F' L' D2 L2 B R D' U' L' B F2 R2 D' U2 R2 L2 
710. 31.41 B2 R' L' F2 U D B2 U2 F2 B2 U L U R' B U' B U L' B' D' U B' U' R 
711. 22.53 U2 F2 R2 L D' U R' D2 R2 U2 R L' F2 L F B' U2 L' F' D2 F2 R B' U2 D2 
712. 21.94 B2 U' D' F L R' U2 F2 R D2 R2 L' F2 L2 F2 R' D' U F' R' L2 B F U' L' 
713. 35.05 R D' U' R' D2 R2 L D' F' U L U B2 D2 R L D' L B F' D B2 U2 L2 B 
714. 27.83 B' F L F2 R D' R B' U2 F2 U2 B2 L D' U' R D B L' B' U D2 L2 F' D 
715. 34.94 R2 F B' U F2 R B2 D' R2 F2 U F U' F2 U' B' U2 R L U L2 F2 U2 F B2 
716. 24.96 D2 F L2 B U2 B2 U L2 D F2 R B2 R' F D R' F2 B2 D F' L' B2 F2 D' L' 
717. 33.52 B2 F2 U2 D B2 F' U R D2 L2 R U D B D' L R2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 F R' D' 
718. 21.97 R' L F2 D' B' F' R' L D' R' B U' R' L2 F' B R' L2 D L B' R' L2 U' R2 
719. 30.94 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 R F L' F2 R2 D2 L D2 R D B2 F' U R2 L2 
720. 30.09 R' L U B R F R' B' D' U' L' D2 F' R U R2 F D B U2 D R2 L D L' 
721. 24.33 R' D2 R2 F2 D B' L2 F B' L2 B' F U2 R B' D2 L' D R2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 
722. 32.05 D' U F' L2 R D' U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 D F D F2 R2 U2 F' B2 D2 U2 F' R' F' 
723. 26.21 D F' U L' B' R' B2 F' U2 R B' F D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D' B2 R L' U' R B2 
724. 31.72 B2 L R2 F B' L B2 D B U2 L2 D2 L R F' D2 U2 F' R D' R U' R D' R 
725. 23.40 R B L R F2 U B2 D2 L B2 R' U' D2 F' U F' D L' B' U' L R' D2 F2 D' 
726. 23.53 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 R F2 L' D' U' B F R' L' F' R F2 D' L' U' F2 B L B' 
727. 35.72 D2 U2 B U' B2 D R' B2 F2 D' F D2 U L' U' F R' L2 F U F L B' U D 
728. 25.63 U' L2 R2 D' B2 F' U R U2 D R' U' D2 L D2 F B D' U F2 D F2 L' D2 L' 
729. 32.59 R' D2 R B L2 F B' U2 R' L2 D2 B2 U' L' F L2 U D R L2 D L' D' F2 U' 
730. 29.13 R2 L D2 B2 L' D' L D2 B' L F' R' F D L2 B' U' D' F2 U2 F B' L2 U R2 
731. 30.16 D2 U L' B U D F' D' L U2 B2 L' R' U2 R' F D B2 L B2 D2 F R' L2 D' 
732. 30.44 L U' B' F' L R U' B' R' L2 F' B' U2 F U B' D' L' R' U2 D L F' R2 L 
733. 28.08 D2 R' D' F2 U R F U2 R' B' U2 F2 U R' B2 L' R2 D2 R' U' B F' R L2 F 
734. 28.31 R' F2 R' D' L' U D' R2 D2 R' D' R2 L' U' L2 R F L' D U2 L U R2 L2 F2 
735. 38.68 B R B' L' D L D2 R' B' D2 F R L B D2 U F2 U B R D2 U2 L R U2 
736. 33.30 U B' L2 R D2 L' U L B' D R B' F L2 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L B' D2 R' D2 U2 
737. 31.90 B R' L' B' L F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B F D U2 B' L' D' U' R2 B R' U2 F D 
738. 34.08 B2 U2 R' F U B U F2 U2 F' U F D F2 B L' U2 D2 F' U' D' B' U' F B 
739. 26.75 D R' D' F2 L2 B2 U' B R2 L' F' L2 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 U L2 U L B2 F2 
740. 35.56 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B U' L2 B L D2 B' L R2 D' B F2 L2 F U' B' U2 L2 F' L 
741. 26.31 B D2 R' U2 D L' B L' F2 L2 D2 F L D' L' R' F' R L F L2 D2 B L F' 
742. 35.81 L D' L U B' D2 U2 R' U R U' L F2 R L B' D' U L2 B2 D2 L' F2 R L2 
743. 22.18 D2 F L D' F R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R' F U F R2 D2 B' R U' B L' F B' L' D' 
744. 30.68 R2 B F D' R F2 L' B2 F' L F2 U2 R' L' D2 F' D' F2 R2 U2 L F' L2 U2 F2 
745. 33.61 R D' F' U' B2 D' F L2 B' U D B' F' D2 R D B R' U2 D2 R' U' D' L' R 
746. 29.16 B U D' B F2 L' R' U2 R2 U2 R D2 R' D' F R L D R' B R2 D R' U' L2 
747. 20.71 U B2 R2 B2 L D F R2 B2 F R L2 U' R B' L F2 U2 R D U2 F2 U2 F' L 
748. 28.61 U' F' L R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 D2 L B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F' L2 R' B F R 
749. 24.71 L' F2 R D' F2 D R' U L U R2 D2 L2 R F' U' F2 L' U' D' L' F B' R U2 
750. 29.22 L2 F B' D' F2 R2 D2 B' R U D2 L' R D' L' F R' B L B2 F' R D' U B2 
751. 33.33 B U R2 L D' B R' U' L' U' D2 B' D U L2 R B L U' L' U2 F2 R' L' B2 
752. 26.80 B F U2 L' B' R L D2 U2 R2 F B' L U2 D2 R' F' D' B2 R' F' R B' U2 B2 
753. 50.02 B2 D2 B2 U2 D2 B' R D2 F' U B2 F' R F2 U F B2 L2 D' R' U D R U2 B2 
754. 41.83 F U R L2 B2 F U B L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L B F R2 U' F' L' F' D2 B R 
755. 29.25 U2 R D' U2 B R2 L F2 U2 L R2 U' D R' L2 B F R' L U L2 R U2 D2 B' 
756. 37.52 R B2 D2 B2 D B2 F' U' R2 L2 D F' B2 D R F' B2 U R' F B2 L2 B2 U' R2 
757. 27.68 U' L2 B' D' B U' L R2 F2 R B F U R F' D R2 D R2 F R' B2 D' B2 U 
758. 24.88 U' R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' D L2 F2 L' R2 B2 U' D2 L2 B' R U2 F R2 L F R B' 
759. 33.52 F' R' D' R B2 D F U' F' B' D' U' B2 L' R2 B R U' R' L2 D2 R2 L' D' R' 
760. 24.44 R' F2 D F' U' D2 F' R' U B F' D2 F2 U2 B U F2 R2 D' B F2 R2 B' R2 D 
761. 22.69 R' D U' B2 U' D2 F2 U' D L2 F2 L' B L R' D' L B' D R B' R' B2 L' U' 
762. 27.71 D2 R' D2 B' L' D' R' U2 D' B2 L R' B F' R B2 L2 U2 F' U L2 R2 U D R 
763. 25.80 F' B' L B' L R2 U' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 L' D L2 U R' F' B' D L B L2 B2 U2 
764. 30.90 F L' U2 R' L' F2 D' L B' R' D2 F D U2 R2 F D L2 F2 R2 L' D2 U2 L U2 
765. 34.34 R L' D' R2 U' D' B R' D L2 B2 R' L' B' D F U L2 B U' B' F2 L2 F2 D 
766. 27.66 F D F' R B D F2 L2 F2 D2 F' R U B' U' R' L2 U' L' F' L2 U' R D L' 
767. 31.90 B2 U' L D2 U' F' U D B L2 D2 R F R D B2 D2 R' D2 B2 U' L D2 U F 
768. 28.59 U' B' U' L2 U R D2 R2 B D2 L2 D' L U F D' L' D2 L U D B U' L B 
769. 28.88 B R F2 B2 L2 F2 B D2 F' U2 F2 L F2 U2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 B' D F2 D2 L' F2 
770. 32.34 U L U F' R' D2 R' D' R2 L2 F' B2 D F' D2 L2 F' D' R' F D R2 B2 L2 U 
771. 21.28 D2 F' L U2 R2 B' F L U' F2 L' F2 R F' R' U' R' F R2 D' F' L2 D B D 
772. 29.11 D U L B D' F2 R' L' U D' F U R B U D' R U2 B2 F R2 U' D' B2 L2 
773. 30.58 D F B' U2 L B' U2 F L D' U' B D F' L2 U' B2 D F2 D' R2 F B2 R' L' 
774. 30.81 F2 R' U' B2 F2 D2 R B' D' U2 L D R F2 B' U L2 D2 R D' U2 R' D R2 L' 
775. 23.78 L2 B D' F R2 L2 B' F' D2 U' B' R2 D' R D R2 F R F2 L2 F2 R L2 U R' 
776. 30.88 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L' D L B2 U' L F2 L2 D F2 R U D' L F2 B' D U' B L' 
777. 33.52 F2 B2 U2 F2 B' D B' R D2 U' B' L U' R L' U F2 R' L2 F2 U F2 R' L2 B 
778. 37.59 F2 R' L F2 L2 F' L B' R F L' D F' L2 D2 F R' F' D L2 R F U B' R' 
779. 35.65 D' R U' D2 R' D B L2 F2 B U2 D2 R D' F R F U' F U' D R' U B' U2 
780. 29.65 B' R2 D L2 F' L' B R L B2 L2 D L' F' D B D F D' L F2 L F2 B L2 
781. 36.11 R' U' B2 L F D2 R' D2 U B' U2 L2 D L2 F' U2 R2 U F L' D' R2 L D2 B' 
782. 28.31 L2 B F2 U' L F L2 U' D2 R L2 U' D' R L2 B2 D B' F R' D2 U2 B' D' B2 
783. 28.09 F R L' D U' B' U2 F' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 L' B F D' U2 L R' F2 R L' B' F 
784. 45.94 L' B F' R2 L B F2 U' F2 B2 U2 R' U D R' D2 F D' L' R2 D2 U2 R' D' B 
785. 29.03 U2 L2 D U R L2 U2 B' D2 R U2 L2 B U R' B2 L' F2 U' B R' L2 D F' L2 
786. 35.33 L2 U' F2 R L2 U' F2 U' B R' L B2 D F2 D2 F' U2 F' U F R2 L U' D2 L2 
787. 28.30 F' L B' D F L U F B' L2 B U' L D2 B2 U2 R L D F U2 D2 B U2 L2 
788. 24.88 F R' B' F2 U' R D' F U F2 L' B F2 L B D2 L R2 U R' B F D' B' L 
789. 38.18 D2 F2 U2 L B' L' D L' U' B2 D R' D U2 B L2 R D2 B2 L' B' U2 D2 L D' 
790. 28.88 D' L' B R2 L D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' F' R' L' B2 U' R' U R' D' L2 U2 F2 
791. 28.68 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U D2 F' R U2 R2 U2 D B U2 D2 F R' F' B' L2 F' B2 D' 
792. 26.46 F R2 L2 F' D2 B' L B L' B F L U D F D F2 U2 R' F L' R U' F L' 
793. 31.46 U2 L U' L' F D2 L R2 F' B2 R' F2 B2 D' L B2 L' R' U2 B R2 L2 D' R2 B 
794. 23.97 B2 D F' L U' F L' R' B L' F2 L' D' F B2 U' R' L' B' L' R2 F U2 L2 R 
795. 30.38 B2 D' R' L' D B' U B' F2 R' B2 D U' L D' R' L' B2 L F' L2 D' R' F' B 
796. 34.47 R2 D2 L' B R L B2 F2 L R F2 R' U D2 L U B F U' D' R' F' B' L2 B' 
797. 31.47 F' U' R' D' F' U2 B2 U R' U2 L U' R D' B L2 B2 U D' B F2 L R' F2 L 
798. 27.40 F' D2 L' B' U R2 F2 L' R2 B' D2 B2 D' L B' R L B' U' B D U B' L F2 
799. 22.53 B' L2 F L' D' U' L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 L U' B F' D' U2 L' R' F D' U' B D2 
800. 38.77 D' R2 F U2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F' D2 L F2 R' F' B2 U' B L2 U2 D' L2 
801. 23.66 L' F2 R D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F D' F' U F' R B' D R' L D F2 R 
802. 22.63 B2 F' L2 D' U2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 B' D B' R' L2 F2 B' D2 L' F' L' U B2 U' D2 
803. 28.00 U' D2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 D' R' L' F U' R D2 F2 R' D R' F' B2 R L' U 
804. 31.94 L' U2 D L B' F' L U2 F' L' R' B' U F L2 B2 D F2 R' B F' L2 R B L2 
805. 28.08 D' R2 U2 D' L' B D2 F2 B R2 L2 D R B2 L B2 F2 U B' D B L2 B L2 R 
806. 33.28 L2 F U D L' F' R U2 B' F' U L2 D2 U F2 R' L D F' U2 F B' L' B2 D2 
807. 31.94 U B' U2 R D' R L U2 L2 F' U' F L U B' F' D L' B' F2 L' U R F' L2 
808. 41.28 L D L F' R' F2 L' U' R2 B' R2 U D2 L' F2 U2 R2 D' B D' L F' D B' F2 
809. 39.02 L B R' B F' R' B' L2 R B' U2 B D' R2 D' B2 F' R' F' B2 D' L R' D2 U 
810. 29.36 U' B' R' U2 F D2 U B D2 F' L' R' U2 D R2 D F' L F' U2 F U B2 R D 
811. 29.66 L2 D F' L2 B' F2 R' L' D2 F R' L2 D2 U' B L' R2 D B' L' B2 F R2 D B' 
812. 25.53 D2 F2 D U2 F2 R U' F' L' B' U R' L F B2 R U2 B L' R F2 L B2 F2 D2 
813. 34.69 D B' L' R2 B' R' B' U' L2 D U2 F L' U' F' B U' R D2 B' L F2 D' L2 B' 
814. 37.36 D2 L' R F2 D U' B2 F2 L U2 F R' D2 B' L R' F2 B' U R' L D2 R' F U 
815. 31.52 D U F' L2 B' F R' D' B2 R' L B2 L' U' B2 U' R B' R B U F' B2 U2 B' 
816. 29.81 R L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' B R B' L U2 D2 B L' F' B2 L2 B U2 F2 B2 D2 F' B' 
817. 28.63 F' D2 U R U' L' R' F' D' U2 F' D B' D' F' B2 U' R B2 D' L' R' D' U' B2 
818. 34.84 R F2 R2 F D2 F2 L B2 F L' F2 B L2 D R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 L B' D L F2 
819. 35.38 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R D' R' B2 U' L F' B2 R' D' B D2 L' R2 U L' 
820. 36.28 R2 L' B' L' B2 D R' F2 U' B2 R D' B D' F2 R2 B' D B U2 D' L U2 B2 F' 
821. 26.22 U2 R D R' B2 R' U2 R B' D' U F2 R' D2 U L' R2 U L' R2 F2 L' F' R2 F 
822. 40.06 L B2 U2 L' F2 B D B' D R L' D' B2 U L' B' R' U2 D' B' U B U2 R2 F' 
823. 29.65 L2 R' U' F L' D' R2 F U' D2 L2 U2 F' L' R' F' B' R2 B' F2 L R F U L' 
824. 28.02 U2 F D' F R' U' L' U2 R2 F2 D B R D' R2 L D F2 D L' B R' D' B' U2 
825. 29.68 D' U2 L2 D' F' U2 L' B' R' L' F L' U L R B2 R' U R B2 U2 F B U F 
826. 30.02 L2 U' R F2 U2 B R' L2 F2 B' D2 B L2 R D F2 R' F2 U F U' B2 U2 D2 F' 
827. 21.77 D U2 F2 U2 F' B D2 R L2 D2 U B2 U R2 B D2 U2 L B R U2 R2 L2 F2 B' 
828. 34.68 B' F D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D U' B U' R' B R D B' L U2 D2 F D F D' U' 
829. 29.38 B' U R2 B L' B' D U R' L' B D L F' B L D' L2 F' L B2 D B' R' L 
830. 24.38 L2 B' L F' R2 U R' B D2 U' B2 F2 L D2 R2 L2 U L2 D B R' B2 R2 D' U' 
831. 49.56 L' F L D' U2 B D' R' U' B2 L2 D' R' F U F' B R2 U2 L D' R D2 R2 F' 
832. 32.59 B2 U F' L2 B2 D F D2 F' L' F U' B2 D' B2 D' L' U2 D2 F' L F2 D L F 
833. 38.80 L' F' B2 L' R F D' L2 U' R L D F2 R D U R U2 L2 U2 L U2 B' L2 D' 
834. 25.55 D2 L' U2 D B' U2 F2 U' R' B2 F2 L2 U' R' L2 U' R D2 F B' R U2 D' L D 
835. 34.91 D2 R2 B R2 D L' R2 F2 U B2 D R2 F2 U' B' D R' U L' B L2 B U F2 B2 
836. 31.94 D B' U' L U L2 U R' B' R U' L2 R' F B R2 U F' D' F2 B R' U' F' R2 
837. 27.97 L' R' U F' D2 B' R D2 F D U B R U L' D2 B F' D2 R' B2 R' F' R2 U2 
838. 31.09 U2 F2 U' B' F R U2 D' F B2 D' R B U B2 R2 U' R' F2 L B L' D B F2 
839. 46.41 U F' B D L2 D2 B2 D U R L2 U2 F' D U2 R2 F D2 B' D2 B L D B' R' 
840. 27.43 U2 R' D' R2 B D R' U B2 D2 F2 R' L' F2 R' U' L D2 U2 F2 L' F U2 D' B 
841. 35.28 F L2 U B' D F2 D L F' U2 F2 U L' D' L F U' L B' L' U2 R B2 D B' 
842. 30.78 U' D' R F' L2 D L' B' U D B' U2 F R2 D' U2 F' L B L2 B R2 B' U F 
843. 28.22 D F' R' U2 D R' U2 L' D' F B L R U2 R F' U2 B' R B2 F2 D B' F2 U' 
844. 23.21 D' U' R2 D' F D L2 U' F B U2 D2 B' U' L' B2 F D2 U' F' L R' U2 R2 L' 
845. 26.02 B2 F U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 R' B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 F U' B' F L B R U D' B2 
846. 33.02 L R B R' D2 U2 R' F' B U2 B2 F R D' F2 L2 F2 B2 R D2 L' F' R F' B2 
847. 37.41 L2 F2 U2 D2 R U2 R' D2 B' F' R' U' L2 R' B2 L R2 U2 F D2 F2 D' B2 R D' 
848. 31.09 D F2 R F' B2 L' F' U B' U2 L' B2 U' D R2 U F' B2 D' L2 F' B' R D' R2 
849. 40.03 U2 L' U' L R' U2 F L' B' F2 R U' R L' F U2 B2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 
850. 37.81 B2 U F B L' F' B2 D2 R' L' D' F2 L' R' U F2 D2 U' R2 U L B' F U2 L 
851. 27.19 D2 U2 F' D2 U F U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' L' F' B D2 B D U' L U' F D2 L2 
852. 30.94 B' R2 D U2 L R2 F' D' F U' L2 B D2 U2 R B R2 D2 F' R F R B' R2 U 
853. 28.02 F' B2 R' B F' L' D F2 R' L2 U' R2 L B D2 L F R2 B R' B' F2 U' B R 
854. 32.44 R U2 D2 F' D' R2 U F2 R' L' F2 R D U' B' U' L2 D B2 F R F' L' U F' 
855. 42.97 L B2 L' B' U L F' U L2 B U D' L' R' B2 D F2 R2 U' D' F R2 L' U' B 
856. 24.97 L2 B2 U F B2 U2 B' L2 F D B' D B' F2 L2 B' U F D2 B L' D2 U' B2 R 
857. 37.81 B2 U L D R L2 U L2 U2 D' L D2 U' B R2 U' B' L2 D' L' D B2 F2 L R 
858. 41.40 D F R B F R' U' D2 F B' R B U' R' L F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D U2 R' F' B' 
859. 34.44 L' F2 R U2 D F2 D' R L' F2 R' B' R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' F L2 U2 R F L 
860. 23.22 F2 D2 U R' F2 B2 D F2 D L2 D R2 F D2 F U R L' U L' B U' F2 D' F' 
861. 27.93 U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 F' B U F R B' F2 D' R' D' R U' L2 F2 L' B U 
862. 29.19 L' D2 R' B' D' U' L' B2 D' L' R2 F2 U B D' R' D' U2 B L' U2 B' R2 D F 
863. 27.50 D2 R' L F B2 U2 R U' L' U' R' B' D F' R2 L2 D F' R' U2 B D L F2 U 
864. 29.75 F' R D L' R B F' L B R2 D' B' R F' U D L F' B2 D U F2 D' U' B' 
865. 31.59 L2 R' U2 L2 U' D' L' D2 R2 U2 B' R' U' R F' D2 L D' B2 L R F D2 B2 L 
866. 38.05 U L U2 F2 L2 R' B D L2 R F D U R' D2 L B D F2 B' R' L2 D' B2 F2 
867. 31.84 R D' U F' D R U' L2 U' F U2 B' F2 L F L D' F2 L2 R' D2 U' F' U' L2 
868. 28.15 U2 F U2 B U D2 R F R U2 R2 D L' B R2 F' B D B' L D B2 U' F R 
869. 30.44 L2 B R F B2 U B2 D' F' L' R B2 U B' F U2 R U2 B' L2 F R2 B R2 U' 
870. 26.36 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L' R B' U F' D U L D R D R' L U' F2 U2 F L2 
871. 26.16 B F' D2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 D' F2 U' B' L U R' D B2 U' D L R' F2 U F' 
872. 29.81 D' R2 L B R F' L' F' U R' D' L' R D B U' D2 R2 F' D' B F2 U D2 R2 
873. 33.71 U' D2 R F' R2 L' U' F2 L2 D' B F R' D2 U' B2 R L D' L B' F' U2 B' R 
874. 25.21 U R L' U' B' U2 R D2 L B R D2 B2 R' F B' L' F R2 L B' R' F2 U2 D2 
875. 23.31 B' D L' R' F L' B' U2 B' U2 F U D2 L' B D' R2 U' D' L' U B' U L' F' 
876. 25.56 U D' F2 B' U2 D R U2 B' D2 U' R' D R B' F L R2 D' R D F B' U2 L' 
877. 28.38 U2 L R2 F2 D' U L B U F U L' F L' F R' D B D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 
878. 31.06 L' D' U F' U2 B2 L' R' B F' L' U' D' R2 B2 F2 D U' B R' B2 U2 D B' R 
879. 48.84 F L2 D2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F L2 B F' R L' U2 L2 B2 F D2 L' B' U' D2 R' 
880. 27.47+ U' D' R2 U' D' B' L' R U F R2 L2 B2 L' U2 B F U L2 D B L F2 R B2 
881. 31.53 B2 U2 D' L F' B2 D L D2 F R L' F B' U' B2 R U' D' B R' L B L' B 
882. 19.69 B2 L2 B' U2 R B R2 F' L' U2 D F L' B' D2 L' D2 B U2 L D' U' R B2 R 
883. 29.90 R' B2 R2 U B F2 U L2 R' F2 U' F2 L D R2 L' B2 F2 U' F R' F2 U R' D2 
884. 22.06 U L R U2 D' B2 F2 U2 D2 L' F' U2 R' U2 F R U2 D' L2 B L F B D2 L 
885. 24.66 D' U R' U' L2 R2 F2 L' B' L' F2 D R' D U' R' U2 R F2 U2 L U' L2 B' R2 
886. 28.38 F' B D' R2 D U2 B' D' B D' R' U2 D2 R2 L U' L F U L2 B R' U L' R 
887. 32.86 U' R2 U' B F R' D' B F2 U' R' L B2 U2 D' B2 L D2 U R' F2 B' D2 B' L2 
888. 26.65 F' D2 B2 L2 D' U2 F R D2 F D2 L' D R L2 F2 B2 D F D2 B2 D F' D R2 
889. 25.80 B2 R' F2 U D2 F' B R2 F2 B2 R' D F2 R' B F R F2 U R L2 B D2 L2 F' 
890. 23.91 F' B2 D F2 L F2 L R F' L' D R' F' R D B' F' L' F2 R F L2 D2 L2 U2 
891. 23.52 B R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L F B D R2 D' U2 R' L2 U L F L2 U2 B' D R2 
892. 27.19 U' R' F2 U' L' U R' U B2 D' U2 F D F L2 B2 R L2 B D' L2 R2 F U2 L2 
893. 23.18 U2 R2 F' R' U2 B' U F2 B2 L R2 D F' U' F' U R2 L' U' F' R F U' F' L 
894. 30.44 L2 R U2 B D2 R2 B' U D2 F L' F L2 R2 F' L' F' U2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 U' R2 
895. 28.80 L2 U' D' R B U L2 B' L B' U' D B2 F D L' B' R' B2 D' B' R2 F' D2 B 
896. 28.66 U2 L R' F' L B2 D B' F' R' L2 B2 F' L U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B R2 F' L U' L2 
897. 26.52 F2 B U L B F D L2 R' U' L2 F D U' L2 B2 L' B F2 R2 F U B U' B' 
898. 29.16 D' F D' L2 R D' F2 U R L2 D' L F U' L' F' R F R L F R' D2 F R' 
899. 30.77 B' L B' U' B F' L' D' L' U R2 D2 F U' B2 U' D' B' U B D F' L2 F2 B2 
900. 29.38 B2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D F U2 R2 L U' L B2 U2 B' R' U2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B L2 
901. 24.59 F U2 B R' F' R' B2 D2 U' L F2 R2 L2 D B2 U' L2 R' D2 F B2 U B2 R2 U 
902. 31.44 U' R2 B F2 L2 B R2 F' L U2 F L2 F R' B' U' F' U2 R' B2 R B L2 R D2 
903. 27.84 B2 L2 U2 D2 R D2 F R U D' R F2 B' U2 R F D' F2 B' D' L' R' D B' D 
904. 26.40 R2 B2 L R' D L U2 B D U2 L R2 B D' B F R2 L B2 R2 F D' U R2 L' 
905. 28.66 L2 B2 U' F' B' R' F' U R' F2 B' R2 F2 D2 R' B L' D U' F2 D2 L R2 D2 U 
906. 38.80 F' U B' F' D' L' U2 L' B U F' L2 U D F' B R' F' L2 U D2 F B' D' R2 
907. 31.69 B2 D' F2 L2 R D' U L' D' R D' B' U' B' U' F2 B' L' B2 R B D' B F R' 
908. 21.47 U2 B2 R U' B2 L' R' D' R L2 B' U2 R2 L' F' B2 R2 U2 B' U' D' L' B2 R2 L2 
909. 28.78 D' B2 R' B U2 R L B F D U2 R U' R F D2 B' U2 F2 U2 B L' B' F' R 
910. 30.55 U B' R2 D2 L' F' U D' F D F2 L D' B' D' R2 F' D2 L' D R2 F B2 R2 D2 
911. 29.05 F' L F2 B U2 L F' L2 F2 U2 L F L' B L' R B F L U L R2 D' B2 D' 
912. 27.55 U B' U F' B L R D' R L2 D' L2 D2 R' D R2 U R B D L' D' L F B2 
913. 28.47 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D B U2 R' F B2 D L B' F R L' U' L F U2 D B' U' D' 
914. 25.36 U' D' R' U' F2 U2 F R' F R' D2 F2 B' U2 F2 B D F B2 D2 L U' B R2 L2 
915. 34.68 U L2 F D U2 L R' U' L U L F2 B' D2 F' R F L2 D2 U2 B2 L U2 D2 L 
916. 30.44 L D' L D' B F' U' F' B' L2 B' L' D F2 B L D F L2 R B D2 F U2 F 
917. 24.91 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 F' U2 R' U2 L' U' F2 R B2 L2 B D' B F2 D2 F' D R2 L' 
918. 30.02 U2 B2 D2 U B2 L D' L' B D' B2 R L2 U F' L2 F B L D2 L' D' F' U R 
919. 27.43 F L F' R' B F2 D' L' F' D F B' R D' F' L2 U F2 B U D B L2 B2 R' 
920. 25.65 B2 U R' D2 R D' B2 R' L2 U L U R' L B2 U R' U2 L' B' U2 B' U2 R D' 
921. 36.05 B2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F B' L2 F2 B' U D2 R B2 F' D' U2 F' B' U' B F' D' F B 
922. 25.33 U' F B L2 F2 D R' U2 D F B L D' U R F2 U' L' B2 D B R U2 L R2 
923. 39.88+ D' L2 U' B' U F' U R F' B2 D' B D F' R2 F' D B L F2 D' R D' F2 U 
924. 33.08 L2 U R D2 B U' R2 B2 F L' R' U' L B U2 L R' B' U' D2 R' B' U2 D' F 
925. 26.19 R2 U D B2 R L F2 U D' L' D2 R' D' B' U R2 U2 D' F' B' D L' D2 L2 B2 
926. 25.19 U2 F2 L' R' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' B' D' L' U' L B L' D2 R F2 U' R2 F2 D' B 
927. 33.15 U B' D' R' F2 R D2 U F2 L2 U L2 R U2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 U F2 D2 L' B 
928. 27.66 F L2 F R' D2 B2 F2 D L F2 U2 R U D F' R' D2 R L U2 L' D' L U2 D2 
929. 21.84 D' R F D L2 D' L2 R2 F L2 D R L B L F' B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F U' L' U 
930. 25.27 F D F L F2 D' U F2 B' L U2 D F' B D' R' F2 L U L U' R' L' B' R' 
931. 25.21 R L2 B' D' F2 R' D2 L R F' U' F' U2 B D2 F2 R D2 U2 B U R L2 B' D2 
932. 39.02 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 B2 R' U B' D L2 F R L' F' L' F2 U2 R' F' U' F2 B' 
933. 27.31 R' D' F L' U F' R2 D' L U' D2 B U2 D R2 B L2 D' R2 F2 L' D2 L2 R B 
934. 29.02 L' D' U2 F D' U F' B2 U F2 D R' F2 L F2 D' U' R2 U D' L2 F U2 B D 
935. 33.08 B R2 F2 B2 R' U' B' D U2 R' F L D' B2 U R F R L2 U2 R' U' F2 B' L2 
936. 25.78 D' B' D L' F2 D' B' U L2 R' D' F U R2 U F2 B2 D' U L2 B' D' B' D2 L 
937. 26.06 F2 L' F' U B2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 B F L B R2 B2 F' R D' B' U D L2 B2 U' 
938. 31.33 D2 U F2 L' D' F2 D U2 L' F L B2 D F2 R2 U' D' R2 D2 B' R' U' B' F2 D 
939. 37.06 L U2 B2 R F' L U2 B' F2 L' B' R' D' B' U D B2 R2 L F' D' R' U' F L2 
940. 36.09 B2 L D2 R2 B2 F R U B D2 L2 D2 B R' U' B R2 L F' B' R U B D B2 
941. 31.13 L U F' L F' D F' L2 F' D2 B' D U L2 R' D L R' B' U2 F L F U' D 
942. 31.41 R L' F' B R' F2 D B R2 D2 L' F' U D2 L' B' F U' B F2 D F2 R L' D2 
943. 30.53 D U' R2 D B U' B' F' U2 F' D' R' L B D2 B2 U R D2 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 
944. 38.81 D2 R' D2 R D' U' L B2 U R' L2 B' D2 B' L B' F' L2 D' L F' L2 U' R2 D 
945. 31.22 D B U F' U F' B' L B' L F D F B D F L' D' U R U2 D2 R U B' 
946. 30.58 U2 B' U2 L2 U L2 R B' D' U2 L2 D2 R' F2 D' L B2 D R F' U' F2 B' R B2 
947. 33.09 L' R' B' U2 R' D2 L B F R2 B' U2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 R U' D' B' L' R B2 F2 
948. 26.13 D' L2 F U F D' B U2 F' R U' F D2 U L U' F' U B F' U' L U L' B 
949. 28.96 L2 D2 U B D R' U' B2 L' R' F D2 F D F' L2 R2 F B' U D2 R' B R2 L2 
950. 34.50+ U' B2 R' U2 L' B R F' U2 R2 U' F B' R' D2 B' D L R2 F2 L' F2 D F' L 
951. 52.08 L' B F' R2 L' B F D' L' F2 L B' F' L2 R2 F' R L2 D U B' D' L2 U L' 
952. 22.34 R2 U2 L' F B' L R U D L F' U B' U' R2 L U' D' F' U' B' R' F B' U 
953. 29.21 D B2 U2 B L2 D' F' R' L D L2 U R2 B2 U' R B F' D F2 R2 D2 R U' D2 
954. 28.21 F' B2 R' L' U' R2 F2 D2 F U D F' L' D2 F2 L' F2 B L2 B' R U2 D' L' U' 
955. 26.66 B' R' U2 L' D2 U2 B R D' R D2 F2 R' F' U2 L R2 U' L' U' R' U2 R D F' 
956. 32.55 L' U' R L U2 R' L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 L R' F B2 D' R L2 U R' B L2 D' 
957. 30.21 L R F L F2 B2 R2 F U' L F' R2 U2 F L R2 D U B2 R' F2 B' R U F2 
958. 20.58 F' R D' L' B' D' F' B2 L D U2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' R D' F2 R D L' R' F B' 
959. 47.31 F' D2 U2 B2 R F U F2 D2 U' L' D' L U2 B2 U2 F' U D' B' D L' R' D2 R 
960. 40.50 L B2 F2 U' F2 B2 D R U2 L2 R B' R2 B2 R' B' L R U B2 U' F L' B2 R' 
961. 25.77 U2 F2 L' R' F U2 R' F U2 B R' U2 D' F B U F2 L' R B D' B' D' R' L2 
962. 29.09 D L2 U2 R2 L D L' B' F L U2 D2 F2 R2 D' F R' F' U L' B2 D' F2 R' B' 
963. 30.58 L2 U D' B U F B' U' R2 F2 L' F U2 B L' R2 U2 R' L U B' L2 R B' L2 
964. 32.05 U' D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B L' B' L' R D B R' L D2 F2 L2 F' B L2 D2 R2 B 
965. 36.50 U D B2 L' D' L' D2 B F2 R D U2 L2 D' B U' L' U L' U' L B D2 L2 F 
966. 36.15 U F' B2 L' U2 L2 D' R B' F' D' R2 U' L2 R' F U' B2 F2 R' U' F' B U2 R 
967. 30.83 U' D2 R' L U2 L R' B2 D2 B L' U R' U' B' U2 L2 U' D B2 U L F2 B R 
968. 27.40 L B' L U2 F2 U2 L' D F2 U2 R' U F' U' B D' U2 L' U2 B R' F R' F' B2 
969. 26.81 D F2 R' F' U2 F' B' D' B U2 F2 L B' L2 U B L' B' D2 R D B' R2 U' B2 
970. 29.41 U L F B L' R U L2 D2 R2 D U F R U L D L2 U' L' F2 R F2 B U 
971. 37.18 D' U2 F2 D2 U2 L' D' B2 L' U2 R F2 U2 B' L2 R D2 B2 D' F B D L F' B2 
972. 35.75 L' B U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F R2 B2 D2 U B D L U2 R2 F U' F2 B' D R2 
973. 29.61 F2 U2 L' U2 D' B R F' D' R2 L D2 L2 U' F' R2 U R' F2 L B2 L2 F L D 
974. 32.25 U2 B' F' R U2 D F D L2 D' R B' F2 D' F L' R2 F B' L' D2 F B2 D F' 
975. 19.81 D' L' B F2 U2 R F' U2 F L2 R U' B2 F' R' L' B R' U2 R' U F D' R' L 
976. 29.34 F D B D R F2 U' R L2 D B2 L U' B R2 L' F' L2 F2 B' R F U' L F2 
977. 23.38 L B2 F L F L D' L' R U' F' D L' U L D L' U2 D2 B F' U' D2 R' U2 
978. 29.69 L R2 B L' F2 R F' R2 F L D' U F L R U R2 B L R' B2 R2 U L' B 
979. 24.94 B' R L2 D R2 U' R' D' R' U' F2 B' D R' D L' F2 D U' L2 F' R2 L2 D R' 
980. 23.47 D2 U' B L2 D2 B' L B' D L2 B2 L' R B D2 U' B U' F B2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 
981. 34.05 R B L' F2 R F' R B2 F L2 B U F2 B R' B' D2 R' B' L' F' D' U' R2 L2 
982. 28.93 B U' L' B2 U' D' L2 F' L' R2 D U' B D2 L U2 L' D2 U2 F' U2 L' B2 F U2 
983. 25.00 B2 L' R2 F' B' U2 B' U' R F2 R' L2 B' D R2 B2 F2 R D2 F' U2 L F R D' 
984. 29.27 B2 F2 U' B' F D' L' R' D' R' F' B2 L R2 F' L U' R L F' L' D F B L' 
985. 23.83 D F2 D2 B D' F2 L2 U R' D B' F' L' D' R2 D' U B' U' L D F R2 B D 
986. 29.56 L U' B D2 F' R' D2 L' F L U' B' R F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L' D U' B U L2 
987. 20.59 F2 R L2 F' U2 L R' D2 U B' L2 F2 R' B F2 R D B2 D F U' R' B2 R U 
988. 34.55 B' R B2 L2 R B2 R D U R' D2 B' R2 L D2 R' B U2 B' L D L' D U R' 
989. 36.93 R2 U2 B' F L F L' D R U2 B F D F2 U2 D L U B' R2 L D U' L D' 
990. 24.81 D' L2 B L' F2 D B R2 L2 B' D' L' F' R L2 U' L R2 B2 U2 R U' B2 F' R2 
991. 23.66 R2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 R' D' R U B F2 D2 R2 F D' B' U F2 L' U R F2 D' 
992. 28.59 R U L' R2 B' D F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R' U B' D F U2 B' R F' D R' D2 R' U2 
993. 24.16 F2 D' R' L D F' L U B' R U2 F D2 U R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L' R' D B2 D B2 
994. 26.46 U2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 R' D U' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 B D2 F2 B D2 L B' F R2 
995. 28.69 U2 B' R F D2 R' F B2 L2 U B D U F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 R' U' D2 B2 R L' 
996. 27.13 F2 D U2 B F2 U L D2 L F2 B2 U2 L' R2 D R B L R2 U' F' D' B' D U2 
997. 26.46 U' L' R2 U2 L' D L2 F R U2 L2 D' R F R' F' U' D2 R2 U' L D' B L2 R' 
998. 32.69 F U' F' U2 F L2 R U' F R F' U F D F2 L' B2 R D R' B2 D R' U D 
999. 32.55 D' B R2 B' R' D' R F U D R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' R B2 U2 D' R U D F D2 
1000. 33.59 L U L' R B F L B' D2 B' L B' F R D U2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R2 F B D 
1001. 33.59 U' D R U' R' L' D2 L' U2 L2 U' L R' D2 R L B2 F U2 D' R L' U B R2

Ignore that the first 520 solves are the same, it's because I imported the times from my laptop to my desktop, I can still get those scrambles back if anyone really cares 





Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1:00.78, 1:04.18, 54.11+, 41.31, 1:28.44, 51.47, 56.50, 1:15.88, 53.56, 37.22, 59.65, 59.15, 1:03.09, 48.05, 1:01.56, 55.59, 42.96, 50.63, 49.84, 1:00.36, 1:12.18, 1:25.40, 50.78, 1:14.72, 50.77, 1:17.59, 58.25, 42.15, 56.02, 2:04.96, 1:04.19, 30.68, 47.40, 44.83, 47.58, 42.72, 51.52, 40.41, 50.78, 37.72, 1:01.78, 1:03.50, 1:03.36, 52.30, 1:12.34, 32.90, 45.77, 51.72, 53.06, 1:08.30, 54.94, 34.61, 48.22, 54.25, 1:01.84, 56.96, 41.75, 41.33, 54.88, 41.91, 29.59, 57.81, 44.81, 41.66, 53.90, 19.83, 40.09, 39.19, 48.05, 54.78, 40.83, 41.05, 32.94, 45.36+, 44.69, 1:04.30, 45.46, 38.94, 44.38, 42.84, 38.46, 33.13, 1:02.21, 1:33.83, 45.71, 57.58, 29.41, 39.41, 43.55, 43.28, 55.58, 45.21, 1:10.09, 23.69, 47.50, 39.34, 32.02, 52.46, 38.22, 48.06, 50.18, 42.81, 48.94, 57.11, 49.50, 34.38, 40.72, 52.65, 33.36, 39.56, 50.88, 48.40, 47.22, 42.18, 57.93, 37.28, 36.94, 36.00, 35.09, 49.78, 41.68, 49.78, 42.88, 36.33, 40.25, 58.81, 47.41, 1:17.41, 1:06.59, 44.83, 45.21, 31.13, 42.11, 40.72, 37.25, 49.69, 54.96, 39.83, 42.83, 48.44, 32.25, 36.30, 36.86, 50.80, 33.47, 51.11, 36.25, 58.21, 46.96, 46.22, 38.75, 31.27, 59.83, 40.61, 49.28, 44.09, 55.55, 49.86, 34.58, 36.58, 39.58, 39.33, 45.06, 32.75, 1:09.96, 38.19, 44.38, 40.94, 33.52, 42.96, 33.41, 45.46, 33.21, 46.18, 39.86, 39.59, 44.86, 53.61, 42.78, 51.80, 40.06, 31.33, 53.43, 50.28, 36.77, 59.18, 37.43, 51.93, 37.08, 44.52, 32.16, 55.30, 38.69, 48.06, 32.33, 47.96, 44.80, 35.53, 56.15, 30.40, 40.03, 34.47, 33.58, 36.27, 42.59, 34.68, 54.02, 37.90, 42.00, 37.65, 30.86, 39.84, 47.59, 42.02, 33.21, 28.90, 43.65, 1:09.19, 42.43, 44.90, 34.61, 44.50, 30.77, 33.65, 52.90, 35.50, 40.83, 39.47, 39.90, 1:00.06, 43.36, 36.83, 33.11, 36.59, 35.36, 41.13, 39.81, 46.43, 37.71, 40.75, 40.21, 24.94, 43.56, 34.88, 34.27, 38.21, 47.66, 35.65, 53.33, 45.91, 37.47, 35.72, 30.96, 45.34, 35.91, 32.69, 39.44, 35.06, 40.47, 48.55, 31.21, 37.30, 31.05, 36.50, 29.18, 47.75, 43.94, 36.40, 45.08, 39.27, 54.68, 51.83, 37.00, 49.83, 29.15, 39.27, 29.90, 40.21, 40.30, 44.59, 43.68, 37.66, 48.96, 49.81, 44.58, 29.46, 41.81, 39.38, 34.36, 37.69, 46.91, 48.43, 44.03, 40.08, 40.91, 34.97, 31.21, 34.72, 29.81, 1:07.61, 1:02.83, 35.11, 35.27, 36.27, 38.09, 41.28, 40.75, 30.91, 34.15, 40.13, 46.21, 1:16.40, 36.03, 33.65, 54.43, 36.50, 48.43, 31.13, 40.84, 35.53, 46.81, 49.43, 50.72, 52.66, 47.02, 51.28, 50.46, 46.68, 51.16, 33.66, 32.53, 38.08, 40.13, 46.16, 27.77, 25.03, 44.06, 38.88, 30.22, 42.28, 40.80, 37.19, 56.86, 45.13, 36.25, 37.71, 47.69, 36.86, 57.19, 27.65, 28.28, 47.38, 33.40, 40.31, 35.58, 42.80, 46.09, 36.46, 44.58, 38.08, 42.72, 48.36, 34.90, 51.66, 29.18, 30.50, 37.97, 45.44, 1:04.96, 44.15, 50.81, 32.19, 37.18, 47.83, 48.61, 23.84, 29.72, 49.55, 35.78, 30.28, 36.52, 41.72, 39.59, 34.93, 29.18, 41.72, 28.03, 32.88, 28.53, 31.44, 26.21, 36.28, 42.83, 41.25, 28.65, 38.83, 46.55, 30.41, 30.90, 40.81, 37.58, 40.55, 40.66, 39.83, 36.86, 28.56, 40.44, 38.28, 31.47, 42.58, 38.59, 49.34, 50.16, 32.02, 35.72, 38.25, 37.84, 29.16, 34.69, 31.88, 30.59, 38.93, 41.15, 36.31, 33.55, 35.59, 46.75, 49.58, 27.52, 41.71, 32.11, 41.02, 36.66, 33.28, 37.19, 29.58, 31.56, 34.41, 41.46, 35.52, 36.52, 33.11, 34.43, 57.84, 39.58, 30.97, 39.27, 33.15, 35.28, 37.03, 37.08, 29.31, 39.97, 34.27, 36.96, 35.63, 38.65, 38.66, 59.58, 34.19, 32.21, 34.84, 44.28, 40.15, 39.59, 59.28, 29.90, 37.41, 27.91, 43.66, 39.30, 38.46, 26.02, 30.27, 32.61, 40.08, 27.86, 30.05, 35.08, 31.80, 27.75, 38.33, 39.71, 39.13, 42.80, 32.61, 42.72, 29.93, 30.08, 37.22, 37.11, 37.30, 31.47, 38.09, 38.46, 26.52, 47.02, 32.50, 40.30, 34.69, 33.22, 23.15, 29.80, 42.47, 30.46, 34.41, 33.68, 22.75, 33.68, 39.97, 41.09, 34.43, 45.84, 33.52, 33.22, 24.75, 31.93, 41.11, 35.84, 41.43, 36.81, 38.08, 35.61, 41.18, 30.61, 24.33, 28.88, 26.38, 33.09, 30.50, 32.80, 37.93, 34.38, 29.77, 39.78, 29.33, 29.19, 35.34, 36.56, 36.00, 49.78, 30.84, 39.78, 27.30, 31.68, 30.36, 49.77, 29.38, 35.36, 35.22, 40.22, 34.71, 39.55, 28.18, 34.46, 33.86, 34.31, 26.43, 31.46, 26.65, 25.25, 30.93, 39.81, 34.47, 35.55, 33.56, 31.40, 31.80, 45.96+, 25.69, 50.83, 38.03, 32.28, 34.05, 31.11, 34.53, 34.13, 28.91, 29.05, 19.81, 28.34, 38.80, 28.63, 27.09, 39.69, 31.43, 25.46, 37.27, 44.69, 24.53, 36.44, 35.97, 32.80+, 31.22, 35.21, 33.46, 33.65, 26.27, 28.91, 46.84, 26.56, 31.77, 45.63, 27.28, 35.88, 31.52, 28.43, 25.52, 31.15, 27.05, 32.65, 36.97, 24.58, 35.80, 34.61, 23.36, 30.13, 32.33, 32.21, 36.16, 33.90, 31.80, 34.08, 37.55, 44.06, 32.52, 48.05, 34.78, 49.41, 31.90, 34.61, 29.96, 29.69, 25.65, 35.05, 29.75, 32.77, 33.22, 27.78, 30.02, 32.91, 30.41, 28.97, 31.78, 24.96, 24.83, 28.50, 34.03, 42.34, 26.88, 31.69, 32.93, 36.78, 34.46, 39.96, 36.63, 36.77, 26.11, 33.31, 37.31, 41.90, 33.28, 47.86, 32.96, 35.55, 22.16, 29.38, 30.15, 27.84, 27.72, 27.08, 32.97, 25.97, 25.81, 28.46, 30.30, 32.47, 28.21, 24.93, 27.05, 25.25, 31.53, 29.36, 27.75, 40.80, 28.00, 24.30, 22.61, 37.38, 32.52, 37.78, 30.13, 32.13, DNF(24.18), 29.09, 26.78, 30.71, 23.90, 39.00, 40.05, 24.91, 25.72, 28.16, 31.06, 24.84, 26.16, 40.00, 24.22, 26.94, 31.41, 22.53, 21.94, 35.05, 27.83, 34.94, 24.96, 33.52, 21.97, 30.94, 30.09, 24.33, 32.05, 26.21, 31.72, 23.40, 23.53, 35.72, 25.63, 32.59, 29.13, 30.16, 30.44, 28.08, 28.31, 38.68, 33.30, 31.90, 34.08, 26.75, 35.56, 26.31, 35.81, 22.18, 30.68, 33.61, 29.16, 20.71, 28.61, 24.71, 29.22, 33.33, 26.80, 50.02, 41.83, 29.25, 37.52, 27.68, 24.88, 33.52, 24.44, 22.69, 27.71, 25.80, 30.90, 34.34, 27.66, 31.90, 28.59, 28.88, 32.34, 21.28, 29.11, 30.58, 30.81, 23.78, 30.88, 33.52, 37.59, 35.65, 29.65, 36.11, 28.31, 28.09, 45.94, 29.03, 35.33, 28.30, 24.88, 38.18, 28.88, 28.68, 26.46, 31.46, 23.97, 30.38, 34.47, 31.47, 27.40, 22.53, 38.77, 23.66, 22.63, 28.00, 31.94, 28.08, 33.28, 31.94, 41.28, 39.02, 29.36, 29.66, 25.53, 34.69, 37.36, 31.52, 29.81, 28.63, 34.84, 35.38, 36.28, 26.22, 40.06, 29.65, 28.02, 29.68, 30.02, 21.77, 34.68, 29.38, 24.38, 49.56, 32.59, 38.80, 25.55, 34.91, 31.94, 27.97, 31.09, 46.41, 27.43, 35.28, 30.78, 28.22, 23.21, 26.02, 33.02, 37.41, 31.09, 40.03, 37.81, 27.19, 30.94, 28.02, 32.44, 42.97, 24.97, 37.81, 41.40, 34.44, 23.22, 27.93, 29.19, 27.50, 29.75, 31.59, 38.05, 31.84, 28.15, 30.44, 26.36, 26.16, 29.81, 33.71, 25.21, 23.31, 25.56, 28.38, 31.06, 48.84, 27.47+, 31.53, 19.69, 29.90, 22.06, 24.66, 28.38, 32.86, 26.65, 25.80, 23.91, 23.52, 27.19, 23.18, 30.44, 28.80, 28.66, 26.52, 29.16, 30.77, 29.38, 24.59, 31.44, 27.84, 26.40, 28.66, 38.80, 31.69, 21.47, 28.78, 30.55, 29.05, 27.55, 28.47, 25.36, 34.68, 30.44, 24.91, 30.02, 27.43, 25.65, 36.05, 25.33, 39.88+, 33.08, 26.19, 25.19, 33.15, 27.66, 21.84, 25.27, 25.21, 39.02, 27.31, 29.02, 33.08, 25.78, 26.06, 31.33, 37.06, 36.09, 31.13, 31.41, 30.53, 38.81, 31.22, 30.58, 33.09, 26.13, 28.96, 34.50+, 52.08, 22.34, 29.21, 28.21, 26.66, 32.55, 30.21, 20.58, 47.31, 40.50, 25.77, 29.09, 30.58, 32.05, 36.50, 36.15, 30.83, 27.40, 26.81, 29.41, 37.18, 35.75, 29.61, 32.25, 19.81, 29.34, 23.38, 29.69, 24.94, 23.47, 34.05, 28.93, 25.00, 29.27, 23.83, 29.56, 20.59, 34.55, 36.93, 24.81, 23.66, 28.59, 24.16, 26.46, 28.69, 27.13, 26.46, 32.69, 32.55, 33.59, 33.59



Also, weird coincidence, solves 1000 and 1001 were both 33.59 and both had E-perm :O


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

Super Megaminx PB's.

1:46.93, 1:38.38, 1:37.37, 1:29.29, 1:31.74, 1:13.61, 1:45.29, 1:33.92, 1:32.84, 1:24.93, 1:32.06, 1:32.81, 1:26.24, *[1:22.25, 1:28.25, 1:22.61], 1:28.43, 1:24.72*, 1:30.27, 1:32.84, 1:28.98, 1:28.76, 1:26.65, 1:43.17, 1:45.17

number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:13.61
worst time: 1:46.93

current mo3: 1:38.33 (σ = 10.16)
best mo3: 1:24.37 (σ = 3.36)

current avg5: 1:33.64 (σ = 8.26)
best avg5: 1:25.19 (σ = 2.85)

current avg12: 1:29.47 (σ = 5.58)
best avg12: 1:27.77 (σ = 2.87)

current avg25: 1:31.40 (σ = 5.81)
best avg25: 1:31.40 (σ = 5.81)

I have never sat down and done so many solves. I love my Dayan megaminx. PB's before this were 1/3/5/12/25 1:20/1:30/1:30/1:38/(N/A)


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 13, 2012)

Not quite PBs, but as close as I've come in ages... Now if I could just do this tomorrow...

ao5: 4.82
5.19, 4.73, (2.59), (6.11), 4.53

ao12: 5.33
4.73, (2.59), 6.11, 4.53, 6.34, 5.45, 4.83, 5.26, 5.83, 5.26, (7.50), 4.91

Pyra, btw.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> Super Megaminx PB's.
> 
> 1:46.93, 1:38.38, 1:37.37, 1:29.29, 1:31.74, 1:13.61, 1:45.29, 1:33.92, 1:32.84, 1:24.93, 1:32.06, 1:32.81, 1:26.24, *[1:22.25, 1:28.25, 1:22.61], 1:28.43, 1:24.72*, 1:30.27, 1:32.84, 1:28.98, 1:28.76, 1:26.65, 1:43.17, 1:45.17
> 
> ...



Would you say it has done the same for you like the SS7x7 has dropped your times? Hope you get what I mean. And how was your previous minx in comparison to it? 

1:50.26 5x5 sim btw


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Would you say it has done the same for you like the SS7x7 has dropped your times? Hope you get what I mean. And how was your previous minx in comparison to it?
> 
> 1:50.26 5x5 sim btw



Personally, I have broken PB avg5 and avg12 since I got my Dayan minxes... but on my old one. I still find them good, but then tend to randomly misalign causing unnecessary lockups.


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Would you say it has done the same for you like the SS7x7 has dropped your times? Hope you get what I mean. And how was your previous minx in comparison to it?
> 
> 1:50.26 5x5 sim btw



I will just say that those amazing 7x7 solves, most of them were falsified. This is only 7 seconds away from my real PB.






But I need to mention that there was for some reason two days where I could legitimately get a low 4 average of 5. I am not joking but for some reason I can not do it anymore. 

But as for megaminx(which is real), the cube defiantly helps. I have two Mf8's, one smooth and slow and one fast and locky, both of them are very good but I think the Dayan is much better.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm surprised you're that slow at 7x7


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I'm surprised you're that slow at 7x7



I thought you knew about that! I am going to practice and see what I can do about it.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 13, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Personally, I have broken PB avg5 and avg12 since I got my Dayan minxes... but on my old one. I still find them good, but then tend to randomly misalign causing unnecessary lockups.





emolover said:


> I will just say that those amazing 7x7 solves, most of them were falsified. This is only 7 seconds away from my real PB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same, my minx is pretty much the best I've tried, but it likes to misalign on me. Hopefully a Dayan can get me sub1s at last, after 2 years of waiting 

1:38.59 5x5 sim btw, 12s off PB. I got it after messing about with 7x7 sim which I obviously didn't finish haha.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 13, 2012)

11:24.78 7x7 PB

Dropped 2 mins.


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 13, 2012)

13.76 ao12

13.05, 13.68, (15.49), 13.93, 13.72, (12.77), 14.23, 13.07, 14.71, 14.34, 13.51, 13.33

beats my previous pb by .34 seconds (i don't do times ao12's that often though)


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 13, 2012)

Longest non rolling sub 16 streak
Average of 371: 15.99


Spoiler



1. 15.36 D2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B' R2 F L' D' R2 B' F R' 
2. 16.04 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R D L F L2 R' U' L' R 
3. 16.80 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R D' B2 U L2 B' U' B2 D' R' 
4. 16.71 L2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B' U' B' R F R' U2 L D2 U 
5. 14.97 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 D F2 D2 B D' R2 D2 L D' F R' D U 
6. 17.27 D2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' D' B' L2 R B R F' D' R' B' L 
7. 14.49 U2 B2 F' L2 B D2 B U2 F2 D2 U' L' D B U L F L R' B 
8. 13.49 U2 R2 B D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 R U' F' D' F' R2 D' R' F 
9. 15.62 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L' B D U L R2 B' F' L' D2 
10. 16.18 R' B2 D' L D' F U' L U2 R F2 B' U2 D2 B D2 R2 B' U2 D2 L2 
11. 16.02 B' U2 B R2 F L2 F U2 B2 U2 F U' L R2 U2 R' B' U B2 L2 R2 
12. 16.43 U' R2 U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R' D B2 L2 U' R2 D F' U2 F' 
13. 17.60 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 F U2 R U' F D' F U2 L F' L2 B2 
14. 15.77 F' R' B' R2 D2 B L U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 B' D2 L2 B 
15. 18.26 F' B U L' D' R2 F' B' R U' R U2 B2 L B2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 L2 
16. 14.75 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 L B' U' B' R2 B' D' B D2 B D' 
17. 17.40 F2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 U F D2 L' D B U' F R 
18. 17.11 U2 R B2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R D F2 L B D' U B F2 D' F' 
19. 16.47 R2 F R2 U' L' F' D' B2 D F B R2 F L2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 F' 
20. 17.63 U2 R B2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L D' B' L' D2 R D' U' B U2 
21. 15.69 D2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 L' F2 L B D R' F' D' L B2 L B D' 
22. 17.21 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 F' D B L D U2 R2 U' R' U' F 
23. 15.96 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 F' D' B' U2 R F' D' B' L' B2 L2 
24. 17.74 L F' D2 R' U2 L F' L2 D' R' F2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 R B2 R L' 
25. 15.76 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B U2 R U F D2 U' L D L2 R D2 
26. (19.09) R' F' L U2 D' F B' U B2 R' U2 F R2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 D2 
27. 15.47 R F' U2 D' B' R U L U B' L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 
28. 17.08 D2 B L2 F R2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U2 R B' D L' R D R2 B L2 F 
29. 15.68 D2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 D L' B2 U' R' F L' F L2 U2 
30. 15.01 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L' R' B U F2 D B' R2 F2 L B L' 
31. 17.52 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D U2 F' D2 F R' F R B2 U' B D 
32. (13.16) R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U R2 U L2 U' R' F2 L2 B F' L B' F2 D L 
33. 16.00 L2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 L B2 D2 L U R B L' F R' F2 R2 D L 
34. (12.96) U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 R' B' F' D2 B' L R D' B' R2 
35. (18.86) L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L B L' D2 F D2 U2 R U L2 
36. 14.90 R' U' B2 R2 U F2 D B D' F B D2 F2 B' L2 F D2 R2 U2 B' 
37. (12.91) F U' L U2 L' U2 B U R' D' L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 B' R2 B 
38. 14.76 B2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 L B2 R' B' F2 U' R2 D' R B' U2 L2 U 
39. 17.73 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B U2 B U' R2 D' L2 B' L R B' L2 U' 
40. 15.70 F' L F2 U' R2 B D R2 D2 F' B2 U2 D F2 U B2 D L2 F2 U L2 
41. 16.18 U2 R2 D U F2 U R2 U' F2 U' B L B U' B' U' R' B D2 R' D' 
42. 16.74 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' B D2 B' L2 B' D' F' L' B2 
43. 15.88 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 B2 L' R2 D' B U2 B' R' B' L' U' 
44. 15.62 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R D' R' D' U' L' R' F L2 
45. 17.52 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 U' L B D R2 B R U' F2 L2 F' 
46. 15.34 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 B L D2 L' F' L R F2 D' F' R 
47. 16.57 R' D2 B2 L F' R U2 R' U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L' 
48. 15.90 B2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L D2 B R2 U L D L2 D' U 
49. 14.57 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 U L2 B2 D' U' B' L' U B' F D2 L2 F2 L R2 
50. 16.21 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U' B' R' F2 U R2 D' L2 F' L' D' 
51. 14.40 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D U R' D R' F D L' B2 U' B2 U' 
52. 16.24 U2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L F' D U' F2 U2 L' U B' F2 
53. 15.12 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B' F2 L' F D' U2 L R2 D' F 
54. 14.56 B2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 B U' L2 F' D U2 B2 L D F R 
55. 17.15 D L2 U R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 L2 F' D' F' R B2 L B' D' L2 B' 
56. (13.12) D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' F R' F2 D' L B' D' F' L 
57. (18.84) L2 D R' L B' U F' B' D L' U F2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 U R2 D' 
58. 16.12 L U' D L' B D R U' R' F' U2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 L U2 L' D2 
59. 15.83 D2 R U2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 D L R2 F U' B' L' D' B F 
60. 16.20 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 R2 B L' F R2 B' L2 R' 
61. 15.96 L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' U' L' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B' U B2 R 
62. 15.89 U F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B L' F2 L2 R2 U' B L R2 D2 
63. 14.75 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B L2 B' F' D' L F' D2 B2 U L B' F2 U2 B' 
64. 15.50 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U L D F' R2 D R2 B' D' B' U' 
65. 15.85 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 U' L' B L' F' L R' F U' F' 
66. 16.42 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F D' B2 L' R D' R2 B R B U' 
67. 15.75 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R F2 D2 R D2 F R F' L' D L R B R 
68. 16.81 B2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 F2 R U2 L B' R2 D L F R D F2 
69. 14.66+ D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 U R2 U L' F2 L' F' L B D2 L' U' R' 
70. 16.30 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 D R2 F2 L' B2 U F' R B2 U' B U' R' 
71. 14.51 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F' R' U' B2 L F' D B2 D2 
72. 15.77 U2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B U2 B' D2 B' D U L' R2 F' D2 F' D' U' F' 
73. 15.38 D L2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F R2 U' B F2 R U2 L U' R2 
74. 15.53 F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L R2 F2 R' U2 B' R2 U' F' D' R B D L D 
75. 18.05 F2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R' B' U' B U' B' L R D' F' 
76. 15.56 U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' U' F' L F L' B L D L' F2 R' 
77. 14.88 F' B' L B' D2 B2 D F' B2 U F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 
78. 14.53 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 R' F2 D' B2 D' L F' L R' U' 
79. 16.55 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 R F D L R U' 
80. 18.40 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D2 R D' R2 D' L' D F' D L' U' 
81. 17.23 U' F2 D B2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 U B2 L B' U F2 U' R2 
82. 15.15 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R' F' L2 D2 L' B' F' U' B' F2 
83. 15.66 U2 R D2 L' U2 R D2 R2 B2 R' D2 U L' B L2 R2 B U2 R2 B' 
84. 15.76 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 B R2 U' R F' D' F2 U2 L F' R D' 
85. 16.44 L2 U L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 R' U B' R F' L' R B' 
86. 15.73 D' B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B U' R U2 
87. 16.76 D2 B' R F' D R D L2 U L B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 
88. 16.52 D2 B U2 B D2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' B' U2 R B R' U' R2 
89. 13.99 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B F L2 B' L2 U' L2 U L' F D L2 U' R D2 
90. 16.90 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' F' R F D U L' B2 F L' 
91. 16.49 U L2 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F R' U' L R B' R B D' U2 
92. (13.34) D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L B' D2 L2 D R U' L' B' U 
93. 15.56+ L2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R' D L' D2 R2 U' B' L2 R F' D2 R' 
94. 16.49 U L U' L2 U2 B' D R' F D L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 L' B2 R2 D2 
95. (12.88) U2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R F' R' B2 D' R2 D' F' L2 U2 
96. 17.50 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 L D' R' F2 U' L2 B2 L 
97. 15.92 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R B R2 U F' D B' R' B F 
98. 16.22 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 U B2 F2 L U' L' B2 F' U B R2 F2 
99. 15.82 L2 B D2 B' F' L2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 U L D2 R' U' B2 D L2 B R 
100. 15.77 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' D' B' U' F' D' U' F' R B2 
101. 16.57 F L D2 B2 L' F2 L' D F R2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
102. 15.35 U R' U' R' U R F B D2 R' D' F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 
103. (18.79) B' D2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' U' B R' U2 B R' D' B F2 U2 
104. 15.01 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 F' U' F' L F' R2 D2 B2 U R2 
105. 16.85 B2 U D2 B L D2 L' U' F' R U' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 
106. 15.01 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U R' B D2 R2 B' D' U' B' L' B' 
107. 15.33 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B U2 R F U F' L' F2 D L2 
108. 16.73 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U F2 L D' L2 R2 D L2 B R D' B' 
109. 17.45 U R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F L' D2 B' R' D R F2 U2 R2 
110. 17.88 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 B U2 F' R2 B' D B2 U2 R U2 B F2 U' L' D' L 
111. 17.59 D F2 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' B' L2 D' R U2 B2 U2 B2 F U 
112. 15.55 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R L D' F U2 B2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 
113. 17.29 F L2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L U' L B2 L B F' U B 
114. 14.46 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' D L' F R D L' F2 R2 B' L' 
115. 17.13 U R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' U F2 L' F R B2 R2 B' 
116. 15.06 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 B D R' F' U' B2 R D2 R2 B 
117. 16.81 L2 D2 F' D2 B D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F D' B2 D B F' D2 U2 R' U' 
118. 15.04 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U F U2 L' B U' F2 D B' F' U' 
119. 13.59 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R' B D B R B' L2 F' L2 U' 
120. 15.08 D R2 L' U' R F2 B' L D' F U' B2 U' D' L2 D B2 D B2 
121. (18.80) B U' F' D2 F' R' D F2 D F2 B R2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 
122. 15.48 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U B2 D R U2 F' D2 R B D' B2 U' B' 
123. 15.12 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U' R D2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 R F' 
124. 15.22 D2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' B2 R D U2 F' L R' D 
125. 16.27 F2 D U R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F D' R D R2 U B' F L D' 
126. (18.56) U' B R D2 R F' R' D R' U F2 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 U B2 D2 
127. 16.39 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 R' D2 B D2 U L' B' L F2 L' D U' 
128. (18.64) D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' U' L' U B D2 L D L' B U F' 
129. 15.11 B L2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 L2 U' R' B F2 L2 D' B F L' 
130. 16.59 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 F' R2 F' U' R B' F L' D2 U2 
131. 15.02 F2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R B2 U L' 
132. 14.76 F U B2 L' D' F' B2 L' B' R U2 F' D2 B' R2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 F' 
133. (13.44) D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 B' F R2 F' R' F' U L' D2 L2 R' F' U' F2 
134. 15.70 D2 B' R2 U2 B D2 B F2 D2 L2 F' U R' B' F D' L2 R' U' B2 R 
135. 14.82 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B' L' F' R2 U' L B D2 L' D 
136. 14.96 U R F' U' D R' B2 U2 R U2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D F2 U R2 
137. 16.58 R2 B' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 B R' B2 L' D' B2 R' F2 L B 
138. (12.46) L' B2 R D' R' F' D' B' L F' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 D' F2 U2 B2 
139. 16.83 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 R' F D2 B D U R B2 U' F' 
140. 18.06 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 R' F2 U B' L2 U2 F' D2 U2 
141. 15.28 U F2 R' B L B' R2 B D R2 B2 R D2 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 D2 R' 
142. 14.06 U' D R2 L U F2 B' R L' U D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U' 
143. 16.90 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B' R2 B2 R' D' B2 D' R2 D' B L2 
144. (13.36) U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' L B2 D' U F2 L' R' F R' F 
145. 14.51 B2 D' F2 D L2 D L2 F2 U' L D F2 L' D' F D' R2 B L U2 
146. 14.32 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R' F2 D U B L U F' D2 U2 
147. 16.33 U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 B' D' R D R' F2 D2 R' F' 
148. 17.51 D2 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 U B' D B' U' R2 U2 F' L B' 
149. 16.41 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F' U2 L' R D2 F' L F2 U2 R2 
150. 14.16 R' U' R' B2 L' D2 L2 U' B' D R2 D2 F L2 B R2 B D2 R2 
151. 16.73 D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D F2 D' L2 D' B' F' R' D' 
152. (12.66) R2 L B' R D2 B2 D' F' R2 U' L' B2 L' B2 R D2 R U2 L B2 L2 
153. (18.93) R F R' L F U F' B L F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 
154. 15.88 R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D L' B F' D R2 U' L' R D' 
155. (13.34) B' L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B' R' B' F2 U F L F2 D' F 
156. 15.78 L U2 D2 B' U2 R2 D' B' U R' B2 U F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 
157. 18.45 L' D2 L2 D2 R D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R F' D' B2 U R B D' R' U 
158. (19.59) U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' D' B' L' F R U' B' F D2 
159. 15.69 L2 F2 R F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F D2 F L2 F D' U' B' R' U' 
160. 15.23 B2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R F2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 L' R' D' 
161. 15.53 B2 R B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R2 F' D U2 F D' U' R B' D2 B2 
162. (12.00) D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U F' U' B2 U' L D' R D R' 
163. 16.91 R2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 B' D' L' B2 R D' F' U L' B U2 
164. 15.73 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' U L2 B U' L U R2 L2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 D2 
165. 14.94 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 U' L2 B D2 R D' U' F R D2 L2 F 
166. 16.86 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' R F' U F L' D' L2 U B' D' 
167. 17.17 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R F' L D B2 F2 U F2 U' R' 
168. 17.39 U F2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 L D2 B' U L2 D2 B' F U' B 
169. (12.60) F' B L2 D R2 U' R L2 D2 L B' R2 L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' R2 
170. (13.42) U L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 L B' U' L2 R' U2 F L2 U' 
171. (18.54) U2 B2 L2 B2 D U' F2 D B2 U B2 L F D2 F2 L F2 D' F2 D' R' 
172. 13.79 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U B' L' D L F' U' R U' 
173. 18.45 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B R F' L B D L' U2 B2 D2 F 
174. 17.07 U' R L2 B' R2 F' L D' F' U' L2 U F2 U R2 D B2 U B2 R2 
175. 14.78 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' D U' L F R' U2 R U' F 
176. 16.28 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L D' B' D2 F' U R D' U' 
177. 15.57 L2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B F' U2 L' D' U' F' U R' B2 D L F' 
178. 15.44 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D L2 F2 L B D U L' U2 F' U2 F D2 
179. 16.13 U L2 F R' B2 D B' L' D' R' L' F2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 
180. 14.50 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D U' F2 L' B F' D R U B' D B2 R' 
181. 16.22 L2 D2 L R F2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B D U R B F2 R2 
182. 16.29 D L2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 D R2 U' B' L' D' L' R' F' D' F L U2 
183. 13.90 U R2 F U2 D L' F' L' D F U D L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 
184. 15.33 B R' F B L' D B' D B L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U 
185. 16.44 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D' U2 B F R' D' B2 L D2 F' U' 
186. 16.60 L2 F2 D U L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D' F U' L' R2 U2 F D B' F 
187. 17.40 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F' D U B' R U2 L' U' F R2 
188. 16.30 D2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 F' R' U2 L' B' D2 R2 B' D' R U 
189. 16.82 U B' D2 F D' F' B' R F B' R' U R2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U F2 
190. 16.36 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U' L' B2 L2 B' D2 L' D' L2 R' D2 
191. 14.54 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R B' D R2 B' U F' R U' L' 
192. 16.75 F U D B' D F' U D R U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B D2 R2 
193. 14.62 B' D L2 F D F R' F' L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 
194. (13.22) B2 D' R D R U2 R' L B' L2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 
195. 16.97 L' U2 D' B U F' U L U F2 U2 L D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' 
196. 15.86 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 D' U B' D R' D' L2 D F2 R U 
197. 16.60 F2 U2 R' L U' F2 D2 F L B' U F2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 
198. 17.62 B L2 F' R2 B L2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 L' F2 R2 U F D L D2 R' F 
199. 17.09 D2 B' F2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U' L B U' R2 B L R B' U' 
200. 14.18 R2 F U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 B' D2 U' F' R' D F' L' D F2 R2 B' L2 
201. 13.71 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F' U F U L2 B U' L' B' U 
202. 14.34 U2 B F2 L2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 U' R' F' D2 L 
203. 15.21 U2 R' D2 R B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D R' F' U F R' B D R' D 
204. 15.66 R2 U2 B U2 B F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L' D L2 B' L2 D' B D R2 U2 
205. 15.89 L2 F' U R B R2 D2 F' R' F L2 F' D2 F D2 F U2 B' L2 B' 
206. 13.65 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R' B' F L' B' D' F' R2 D' U2 
207. 17.07 R2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 D L2 U2 L' R' D2 U F L' F2 
208. 14.49 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R F' D R2 U R2 F' D' B R 
209. 17.18 D U L2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 D B R D2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 D R F 
210. 18.04 L' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 L U2 B R' U2 F' L B' D B' U' F' 
211. 16.95 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' L' B D U' B L' U2 F D' 
212. 15.68 R2 U R' L2 F' B L' U B U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 
213. 15.95 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U2 L' D' L' U2 F' U' R B2 L' R 
214. (13.29) R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F' L' U2 F2 U2 R D R2 B2 R2 
215. 14.71 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R D B F D R2 F L' B R' 
216. (18.80) R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R D' B2 D' F U2 R' B R' 
217. 15.70 B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D L' B R' D2 B' F2 U R' D F 
218. 17.44 B' R' D B' L' F B' R' U F B' D2 F U2 D2 L2 B R2 L2 F 
219. 14.33 F' U B' U2 L' B' R' F L' D R2 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' 
220. 17.50 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 D F D2 L D' B2 R D' F D2 F 
221. 16.65 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 U' L' U F2 D2 R2 
222. 15.49 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 F' R2 F U2 L' D F L' R B' F2 
223. 17.66 R2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' D L2 R D2 B2 D U2 B' 
224. 16.18 R2 U2 F L2 B' R2 F' U2 B D2 U' F2 L' R2 D L2 F' D2 L' 
225. 13.90 L2 R2 B F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' F2 L U L' U' L2 D' F D2 
226. 16.35 F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R B F2 U2 L' R' B 
227. 16.51 B2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B' F' R' B L' U' 
228. 17.28 B' L2 B D' B' R' U2 F' B2 U' R F2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 
229. (19.00) F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' F' L' D' L2 R' D B' U2 L F 
230. 17.04 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 L' F L D' B U L' F D' L' 
231. 17.66 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B R' D2 R2 F' U L D' U L 
232. 16.16 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B U' B F2 U' F' U2 R F L D 
233. 17.76 R2 F' B2 R F L U F' B' L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 
234. 16.73 U B2 L2 F' U R2 B' L U' R' U' B2 U R2 U R2 D R2 L2 D' R2 
235. 13.73 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 D' L' D' F' L2 R2 B2 R' B' L' U' 
236. 15.48 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 F' D' U2 L' R B' U F2 D F U 
237. 15.81 L2 U F2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 R' B L' B L' D' B U R' D 
238. 14.85 L U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 D L F2 U F2 R' D B L R 
239. 15.93 L2 B' D2 L' D' R' B2 D' F D2 L F2 R' F2 B2 L F2 R U2 F2 
240. 17.64 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L F R2 F' L' U' B2 R2 F D' 
241. 15.51 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D F R' D' U B' U' L D2 F' U 
242. 14.77 U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U R D2 B' L U L' F' U B2 U L 
243. 13.65 F2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' D2 R2 F2 L' B R B U 
244. 15.85 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D' U' F' U' B2 R' F2 U' B U F' L2 
245. (18.50) L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D' U F' L U B2 U' R' F' D2 U2 F' 
246. 16.19 F2 L B2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 R D2 B L F R' U' R B L D F 
247. 16.29 B R' U' R2 B' U' F' D' F' L U2 L2 F D2 F D2 L2 F B2 L2 F 
248. 16.08 D2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F L2 B U2 F' L U' L R' B' U' F' R B' U 
249. 16.38 U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L' B R D2 F2 R2 F L' U' 
250. 15.01 U2 B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B' L' R B' R' U' F R2 F' U2 F2 
251. 14.00 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 L F2 R' D' R B2 U B2 U B U B L' 
252. 16.33 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' D' B' F U' F L' R U L' 
253. 16.72 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L R F L' D' F' D F2 L2 U' 
254. 16.71 U2 B U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 R B2 U F D L2 B D' L U 
255. 15.27 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F D F L B2 F2 U' B2 R 
256. 16.02 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L U B2 F L R2 F' L2 B' U 
257. 16.03 B L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 U L2 B D R2 F' U2 L' R' B D 
258. 16.43 U L2 F2 U L2 B' D2 R U' L' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 
259. 16.50 L' U2 L2 F2 L F2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 F U B L2 D2 L2 R' F' R2 F 
260. 13.91 F2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 R U F' L' D' B2 L' R2 B R 
261. (18.72) B2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B F2 D2 F U' L2 B2 F' L' B F D' L F U' 
262. 13.79 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L B2 L U' B' F L2 D L2 U' 
263. 15.82 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' R U L' B' U2 F2 R' B' R' 
264. 17.64 U B2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B' D2 L2 U B2 D B L2 U' 
265. 15.99 U L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 L' F' L' D L D2 
266. 17.81 F2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 L B2 L' U2 B' D R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F R' 
267. 16.70 D' F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B' L' D2 B2 F L D R' U2 F 
268. 15.93 R2 L F' D' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 B R2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 
269. 17.27 D L U' D2 L2 U2 R B R U2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' D2 L2 F2 D 
270. 15.00 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' F L2 U' B R' D2 B' 
271. 15.53 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F U' R B2 U2 L2 U' R F2 U2 
272. 17.45 R B2 R' D2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 R' D2 F D R' F2 R' B2 F R F 
273. 14.46 F' R2 B D2 B' U2 B U2 L' B2 L' U2 B R' F' D B' L2 
274. 15.16 D2 F D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B D2 B' D R2 D2 R' F' L R B2 F D 
275. 14.92 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' R F R U2 L' U B' L2 F' 
276. 15.64 B2 D2 L U' D2 R2 B L D2 R' F2 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' 
277. 15.40 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U L2 U L2 F U' L2 F' L U2 B L2 B2 R' 
278. 15.97 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 R' U' F2 R' D' L' U' B L2 B 
279. 16.29 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B L' D2 R B' L' R2 F U F2 R' 
280. 14.96 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D F L' D' B' R B F U2 R' U' 
281. 14.76 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 L' B' R U F D2 B2 D L' F2 R' 
282. 15.94 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L B2 F' R B2 L' U' B D2 L' 
283. 14.63 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F' D B2 L' F2 L2 R' U' R D2 
284. 18.37 B2 R2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 U' L' F' U B F2 R' U' L U2 
285. 15.70 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F D2 U2 R U' L2 U2 L D' B' D' B' D' 
286. 15.90 B L' B2 L' D L2 D2 L' F R' F2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 L' 
287. 16.72 F2 L' F' R2 B' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 
288. 17.72 B2 D' R B L' D' R' D2 B' R U2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 B2 D' R2 
289. 16.94 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' L R U' F D' B' R' F2 R2 
290. 16.03 L2 F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 R2 F U' F' L' U R U2 L2 R' D2 
291. 14.81 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B' R' B' U F D2 L2 U L' D' R 
292. 16.93 R' B U' B U2 L D B R F D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U D2 L2 U B2 R2 
293. 16.82 L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 D F' U' L2 B L 
294. 15.21 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U F D2 F' L' R' B2 L2 F' U F2 D 
295. 16.55 F' U2 F B2 U F' B U2 D' L' U' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U 
296. 13.76 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 L D2 R U L2 B2 R' F R2 
297. 17.08 F2 R U' R2 U2 D' L' U R' D2 B' R2 F' B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 D2 
298. 16.12 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L U' R2 B' L' R D F' R2 U' 
299. 17.84 L2 B' R2 U2 B R2 B2 F' R2 F D2 L' D2 R B U' L D2 B' R2 U2 
300. 14.79 B' L2 U' L2 U2 F L U' B R' B2 R B2 D2 F2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 
301. 16.09 D2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 L F D' U' L' U2 B R' B2 R2 
302. 16.62 U B2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U R' F' U B2 D2 U' R2 D' B' L' 
303. 17.04 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B R' U' L U' L U' B2 U' F' 
304. 15.73 R' D L' F U' D2 L U R2 B' L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' D R2 U L2 D 
305. 14.07 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R B' L' D' F U2 L D2 
306. (11.80) D2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 R B2 F R F' L2 R D' B F 
307. 16.04 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B L2 F R D' R' D' U2 L' B R D' 
308. 16.46 B' R2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 U R U' L B' D2 F D F 
309. 16.88 D2 L2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D B' D R2 U2 B' R B2 R U 
310. 17.40 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' U R2 U F2 U L' D F2 L2 R2 F' R B D R2 
311. 15.94 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' B R B2 L' B D2 U' F' U2 B 
312. 16.42 U' D2 F D2 L B2 U L B2 U L2 F R2 F' L2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 
313. 14.52 F' U2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 U' L D2 B U' B U' 
314. 16.79 D2 L F2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 F' D B' L2 B' D B L B' U2 
315. 17.34 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F R' D F D2 R' B' F U' F 
316. 17.36 B' R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 U2 L R D' B L R2 D F U L 
317. 14.63 R2 F' R' U2 D2 F' B2 D' L F' U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 B' U2 F 
318. 15.96 R U2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 L' D L F2 D F' U B' U2 L' 
319. 15.60 R D' B U' F R2 D2 F L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 
320. 16.80 F2 L' B2 U R' B' U' L' D F U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 D F2 
321. 18.49 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F' U2 R2 F2 R B D2 L' D B' 
322. 16.34 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 R' B' U' F' U2 L2 D' B R' D 
323. 15.98 F2 D F2 U D R' U L' F U2 B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 
324. 18.37 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D L' B2 D' U' F D' B2 R U L' 
325. 15.86 B2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 R B' U2 F' R' U B R B2 D L 
326. 14.21 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B D2 F U2 B L' R' D' R' D2 U B2 R2 B 
327. 15.54 F2 R' B2 R F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' R' D' U2 F2 L' D' R' F D2 L2 
328. 18.03 U B2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U F' R F2 U2 B D B L' B D2 
329. 15.41 R B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R U2 B' R F R2 D B2 L' D R' 
330. (12.75) U' F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L B' D U B2 L' U F D2 F' 
331. (19.01) R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 U L' D R2 F R' B' F' L R2 U2 
332. 15.77 R F2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' L R U L U F L2 F 
333. 16.33 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 D R U' F2 D R B' L2 R2 U B' 
334. 14.77 L D R' U B U' R' D' R' B R2 F' B2 U2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 
335. 15.99 U2 B' F' R2 B' U2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 L' B' D2 L2 D' F R2 D' R 
336. 16.87 D L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L' D' L2 B' L2 R' F D F' U2 
337. 17.32 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 U B2 U2 B' R' D2 F L 
338. (18.98) B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D' R2 B' L' U2 B L F R2 U' B' L 
339. 15.11 U2 F2 U' B' U2 D' F D2 R L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 D 
340. 14.26 U2 D F' U2 R D L B R B2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 
341. 15.54 U' D' B' U' F B D' L' D R U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F 
342. 16.52 B2 U L' U B D' L F' U' R F B2 L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 
343. 17.03 F D B2 R D' B U' D2 L' U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 
344. 15.61 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R U2 L' D R' F' D' F D F' 
345. 16.20 D2 F2 B2 R F' D' B L U R' D L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 L2 
346. 15.63 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 B' F' U2 L D' L F 
347. 16.44 B' D2 R' F' L U F' B' D' B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 
348. 15.65 D2 B' F2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L' B' D F' R U2 L' U' F2 U' 
349. 16.17 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 U B L2 R' F R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U' 
350. (18.62) R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F D2 F R B' F L2 F2 L' R U' 
351. 13.45 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U B2 D' R D' R2 D U2 B2 L' D B R2 
352. 17.42 R' F R U' R2 B2 L B2 U B' U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B' 
353. 13.87 L' U' F D' L U' F' R U' F' D R2 D F2 B2 U F2 D R2 U R2 
354. (12.49) B2 U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' F' R F U' L2 D L' D' F 
355. 16.65 U2 L2 R D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 D' R' F2 D F' R' U 
356. (18.97) U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 B' D' U F2 R D' B D2 F2 
357. 15.76 B' U2 B L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 R' B' L2 D' R B F R' F2 
358. 15.60 D R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F D B' D' L D2 U' F' R D 
359. 18.46 L' U F2 R D B R' F' B2 D' R2 B' D2 F R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 
360. 15.92 R' L' B R L2 U2 L D' L F L2 F B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F 
361. 15.96 F' R' B2 D2 F L U2 L' D L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 
362. 15.55 D2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 L U2 B2 U2 F R' B' U2 F2 R D' 
363. (18.73) B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D R2 D L D' U' F' L R B' U B' U 
364. 16.11 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 D' F' U F R' D L' D F' U2 R 
365. 14.46 L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F D2 F U2 B L R' F' L F2 D B2 R2 B2 
366. 15.64 B2 R2 F2 L B2 R U2 F2 U2 L' B2 F D R B2 L R B F R 
367. 15.31 B2 R L2 D' B2 L U B' L' F' U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' 
368. 16.98 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R' F R2 F2 U2 R U L R2 U 
369. 15.42 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L' F' D R' U2 F D B' D 
370. 15.34 L2 U2 F2 L2 B R F U R B U2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' 
371. 14.83 F U2 D' F2 R U R D2 L' F2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 B U2


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

2:42.28 6x6 solve. It would have been in the 2:30's if I hadn't been so timid on the 3x3 part.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 13, 2012)

Randomly felt like doing some qCube 3x3 for the first time in probably at least a year.

15.167 (14.146) 16.656 (22.354) 14.764 => 15.529

19.500 15.167 (14.146) 16.656 22.354 14.764 16.963 19.266 14.750 19.377 (22.562) 18.962 => 17.776

Apparently I still remember the controls.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 13, 2012)

Fantastic average for a change.
*PBs in bold*

number of times: 27/27
best time: 6.09
worst time: 8.29

*best avg5: 6.83 (σ = 0.11)
best avg12: 7.01 (σ = 0.27)*
session avg: 7.25 (σ = 0.41)

7.41, 7.04, 6.75, 7.06, 7.79, 7.15, 7.90, 8.23, 7.26, 7.00, 7.53, 6.98, 7.50, 6.09, 7.00, 6.85, 6.92, 6.71, 7.16, 7.35, 6.65, 7.84, 8.25, 7.47, 6.69, 7.17, 8.29

also, here's an 'UWR' avg100 I did. However I don't think it counts because I simply smashed all the sessions that I had done in the past few days together (if I get bad solves I delete the whole session, and at the end of the day I import to one session to open up another empty session, if that makes sense.)



Spoiler



best avg100: 7.31 (σ = 0.38)

(5.99), 6.95, (8.10), 7.17, 7.86, 7.50, 7.57, 7.66, 7.66, 7.30, (8.34), 7.27, 7.28, 6.61, 7.15, 6.83, 7.98, 7.66, 7.91, 7.35, (8.09), (6.05), 7.85, 7.76, 7.60, 7.57, 7.27, 6.99, 7.56, 7.18, 7.59, 7.80, 7.63, 7.10, 7.12, 7.56, (5.95), 6.52, 7.69, 7.58, 7.54, 7.89, 6.91, 7.26, (7.99), 7.98, 7.29, 7.12, 7.75, 7.36, 7.68, 6.89, 7.30, 7.39, 6.67, 7.14, 7.19, 7.54, 7.15, 7.42, 6.33, 7.54, 7.47, 7.59, 6.85, 7.38, 6.97, 6.93, 7.15, 7.75, 7.14, 7.72, 6.79, 6.56, 6.35, 7.51, 7.67, 7.25, 7.59, 6.41, 7.44, 7.08, 7.57, 6.88, 7.53, 7.19, 6.96, 7.26, 6.95, 7.51, (5.72), 7.82, 6.98, 7.12, 7.37, 7.26, (8.02), 7.55, 6.99, (5.93)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah I don't think that counts, since you're probably deleting bad solves in between.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 13, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Yeah I don't think that counts, since you're probably deleting bad solves in between.



which one are you referring to? avg12 or avg100? yeah, for the avg100 I definitely don't think it counts. whenever i get bad solves i reset the session, and that avg100 was a combination of the sessions i ended up with at night. The reasonn why i kept it though, was that I didn't simply delete every bad solve.

I didn't delete stuff in the avg12 though.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I meant the avg100.


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

1:24.80 5x5 solve. Might be my PB but if it's not than that is a really nice first solve of the day.



Spoiler: Records



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4, single

K4

5x5, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25 single

6x6, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12 single

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8 Single, MO3

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## Julian (Oct 13, 2012)

@5BLD I'd say it counts if those 100 solves were consecutive (with no other 3x3 solves in between).


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2012)

inb4 5bld 6.98 avg12


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 13, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> inb4 5bld 6.98 avg12



[22:16:54] Nick: [22:16] Fluttershy: 

<<< [23:15] fivebldcubing: 

<<< current avg12: 6.98 (σ = 0.38)
6.41, 7.18, 6.81, 7.06, 7.58, 6.92, 7.39, (6.07), 6.80, 6.44, (7.98), 7.24
[22:16:56] Nick: NICE
[22:17:50] fivebldcubing: mhm
[22:17:51] fivebldcubing: 
[22:18:12] fivebldcubing: i really don't feel i am actually at this level yet though
[22:18:22] Nick: i can understand
[22:18:26] Nick: no ****ing sub-6


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 13, 2012)

you're crazy


----------



## userman (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha avg1000 GOGOGO


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 14, 2012)

35 puzzle
1:00.35, 1:01.72, 1:04.81, 1:04.37, 1:02.36, 57.09, 50.52, 1:00.63, 58.58, 1:07.32, 1:07.37, 1:00.20

best time: 50.52
worst time: 1:07.37
best avg5: 58.77 (σ = 1.78)
best avg12: 1:01.74 (σ = 3.07)


----------



## Julian (Oct 14, 2012)

7.61 L2 B2 R F2 L F2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 B D' R F' U' F' U R' D'

x2 U' R2 D R2 F'
U' R U R' U y' R' U' R
y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2012)

2x2 non lucky single, 2 look solve, 0.976.

solution:
R U R' <pause> U <pause> F R U R' U' F'

edit: sim ofc.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 14, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 1.017
worst time: 7.476

current avg5: 3.565 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 2.533 (σ = 0.06)

current avg12: 3.402 (σ = 0.31)
best avg12: 2.738 (σ = 0.49)

current avg100: 3.301 (σ = 0.66)
*best avg100: 3.060 (σ = 0.66)*

session avg: 3.191 (σ = 0.71)
session mean: 3.201


Spoiler: Times



2.605, 3.672, 2.675, 2.692, 4.007, 3.732, 2.067, 3.569, 3.436, 5.455, 3.393, 2.454, 3.141, 3.549, 2.978, 2.909, 3.121, 3.462, 4.081, 2.321, 3.407, 2.107, 3.509, 2.693, 3.937, 3.763, 2.298, 3.246, 2.692, 4.246, 3.268, 2.274, 7.476, 3.464, 1.170, 4.908, 2.044, 3.439, 2.229, 2.935, 3.476, 3.773, 3.795, 2.880, 2.132, 2.028, 3.765, 3.081, 2.756, 2.631, 3.339, 2.706, 3.619, 2.211, 1.958, 3.999, 2.589, 3.227, 3.255, 3.485, 3.202, 2.880, 3.093, 3.784, 3.508, 2.792, 2.770, 3.381, 2.602, 2.548, 2.779, 2.448, 2.336, 3.154, 3.930, 3.189, 3.163, 2.142, 1.479, 3.321, 3.279, 2.895, 1.943, 3.560, 3.136, 3.889, 2.991, 4.105, 2.837, 3.212, 2.574, 1.485, 3.929, 3.836, 2.824, 3.241, 2.437, 2.326, 2.643, 3.454, 4.731, 2.063, 3.437, 3.107, 3.746, 3.627, 3.037, 3.300, 3.306, 3.194, 2.006, 3.713, 3.667, 3.127, 4.036, 3.307, 3.648, 3.213, 2.775, 4.898, 2.159, 4.131, 3.208, 3.320, 2.990, 3.177, 4.237, 3.369, 2.415, 3.170, 2.441, 3.283, 3.382, 3.086, 3.453, 4.313, 4.966, 1.638, 2.734, 3.914, 3.034, 3.756, 2.289, 2.924, 3.572, 3.468, 2.627, 2.286, 3.229, 3.433, 3.514, 2.696, 3.541, 3.061, 3.497, 2.406, 3.606, 3.737, 3.367, 2.828, 2.992, 3.209, 3.582, 3.179, 3.367, 2.533, 3.392, 2.818, 3.602, 1.017, 3.829, 4.405, 2.735, 3.189, 3.223, 2.330, 5.497+, 4.687, 2.659, 4.339, 3.792, 3.383, 3.403, 2.413, 3.075, 3.997, 3.153, 2.909, 3.294, 3.264, 3.464, 3.591, 3.892, 2.793, 1.779, 5.309, 3.030, 3.658, 3.395, 3.643



EDIT: 2x2 btw


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 14, 2012)

Yet another ZZ PB single, and yet again only by a small margin (0.11)

3. 19.58 L B2 L2 U2 F' U L2 F' B L R U2 D' B2 L' D L2 B R' F B U L R2 D' 

EOLine // D' F U' F R F U2 R2 L D' [10/10]
First // R U' R U R [5/15]
Second // U2 R U2 L U2 L [6/21]
Third // R' U L U' L' U L U L' [9/30]
Forth // U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' [8/38]
OLL // U2 R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' [11/49]
PLL // U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' [12/61]

3.12 TPS

I hope that's right^ I think It's my first reconstruction written down. Movecount seems a bit high, what do you guys think?


----------



## uvafan (Oct 14, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Yet another ZZ PB single, and yet again only by a small margin (0.11)
> 
> 3. 19.58 L B2 L2 U2 F' U L2 F' B L R U2 D' B2 L' D L2 B R' F B U L R2 D'
> 
> ...



EOLine movecount too high, rest is fine.

I would've done B D R' L2 F D L D'.

Still 8 moves, but not as bad as 10.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 14, 2012)

14.82 AVG100 SUB15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
done with my new lubix lingyun v2 
Times:


Spoiler



(11.73), 13.73, (11.77), 17.21, 15.43, 13.04, 14.09, 14.34, 15.87, 16.14, 15.26, 15.66, 12.93, 18.65, 15.58, 16.62, 12.20, 16.78, 15.01, 15.08, 13.80, 15.90, (11.50), 17.09, 16.80, 16.75, 11.92, 12.81, 14.35, 13.21, 14.99, 16.22, 13.74, 18.88, 16.02, 15.10, 14.08, 13.87, (28.07), (19.85), 13.21, 15.90, 14.88, 15.53, 14.10, 16.48, 16.00, 13.13, 14.26, 15.17, 12.96, 16.53, 15.54, 13.34, (20.18), 12.82, 15.48, 13.26, 15.41, 13.27, 18.43, 15.55, 12.29, 15.50, 15.80, 15.21, 14.62, (19.02), 13.90, 14.52, (20.21), 14.48, 11.99, 14.88, 12.46, 13.54, 16.36, 15.31, 13.35, 14.94, (11.25), 15.80, 15.65, 13.31, 14.34, (11.13), 18.13, 12.59, 18.52, 14.12, 15.06, 14.97, 13.02, 17.95, 13.13, 12.50, 13.07, 13.96, 14.07, 14.06


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 14, 2012)

2nd best 5x5 time ever
1. 2:06.38 R L' l d2 R2 D R' d R2 b' B L' F f2 L' F B' R L2 l' r' U' B R' f r' l R' D2 d L2 u U2 r L f' l' d2 R2 U b' l' d F' l' d2 L2 l' f' l2 f l2 B l F2 B' b' U' u2 L' 
And the strange thing is, I didn't really think of it as a good solve until after reduction (1:40)

And 6x6 pb:
1. 4:44.51 b d U' L2 U' u2 F U B 3r2 f2 3r' U' D F2 L r' 3r' u l u' R' l' U' L' D' 3u' 3r' b2 B' u2 F' R2 3r B b 3r D' u' f' 3r2 r' B' b l2 F' f' 3f 3r 3u' B2 u2 L' 3u' B F2 U' 3f' 3r2 l2 b R' 3r2 3u2 l b' 3r U L' b2 3f2 3u R2 b D2 l2 b 3r' f2 3u'


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2012)

Megaminx
Best average of 5: 58.12
1-5 - 55.60 1:01.59 57.18 (1:10.74) (54.40)


----------



## uvafan (Oct 14, 2012)

13.77 avg12 

13.84, 14.05, 13.89, 13.12, (12.42), 13.30, 13.19, 15.92, 14.84, 13.08, (17.17), 12.51


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 15, 2012)

bought a pyraminx in a local store type thingy. solved it 5 times already and i havent looked at a tutorial. first time ive solved a twisty puzzle without instructions. now imma go check out some methods.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

yay! I'll be making a keyhole tutorial sometime this week and putting it on cubingworld.

I beat my 3x3 comp PBs at CSP yesterday and had 2 20.xy singles, but no sub 20s...  20.30 and 20.50 I think.


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Megaminx
> Best average of 5: 58.12
> 1-5 - 55.60 1:01.59 57.18 (1:10.74) (54.40)



When did you get that good? **** I remember like 6 months ago you asking to race me to sub 1:05. You make me want to practice a lot. 

Hope you get NR and NAR.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 15, 2012)

first timed pyraminx solves

34.08, 32.49, 31.98, 40.74, 29.62, 14.10, 34.80

current avg5: 32.13 (σ = 2.59)
best avg5: 31.36 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 32.59 (σ = 2.02)
session mean: 31.12

got so lucky on that 14.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> When did you get that good? **** I remember like 6 months ago you asking to race me to sub 1:05. You make me want to practice a lot.
> 
> Hope you get NR and NAR.



Lol, thanks! I was practicing really hardcore for Nats, ~250 solves a day, and I just kept improving. xD I don't even have a Dayan yet, I'm still using my locky mefferts v2, so hopefully I'll get NAR with a Dayan at my next comp.  You should practice! Megaminx is damn fun!


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 15, 2012)

3rd sub-40 4x4 avg5

(35.42), 41.19, 39.41, (54.67), 38.22 = 39.61 avg5


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 15, 2012)

48 puzzle
Time: 1:43.434
Moves: 667


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 15, 2012)

just won a rubik's cube race against 2 two senoir guys, I am a 8th grade girl. We raced in front of the entire student ministry at church around 200+ people. They wouldn't tell me how fast they were before hand, so I had no idea if they were sub-15 or only sub minute. They both ended up being above a minute and I average about 23 seconds (not very fast) But now everyone thinks that I am smart.


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> ~250 solves a day









I am going to practice, not that much, but yes I will practice.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 15, 2012)

Suddenly I average 1:10 on 4x4. First time I've felt semi-fast at a non-BLD event. That is kinda good right?


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

yes.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 15, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Lol, thanks! I was practicing really hardcore for Nats, ~250 solves a day, and I just kept improving. xD I don't even have a Dayan yet, I'm still using my locky mefferts v2, so hopefully I'll get NAR with a Dayan at my next comp.  You should practice! Megaminx is damn fun!



Do you experience extreme inconsistency in your solves, like sub1 and then 1:30? I don't get how you have such linear and fast improvement O_O

And just a couple of months ago I was giving you advice on how to get faster xD


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 15, 2012)

*[3x3] 6.98 Single Reconstruction*

6.98 3x3 single by James Hamory.

I got this solve just now, and was able to reconstruct it. I really like this solution. As of 10/14/12 this is my 3rd sub-7 single.

1. 6.98 U2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 F' L2 F R2 D R U' B L2 U L2 B' D (19f)

Inspection: (y2)
Cross: D R2 D F'
1: L U' L2 U' L
2: U' R U' R' (y) R U R'
3: U2 R' U R
4: U L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL: U Rw U R' U R U2 Rw'
PLL: skip

Total Moves: 36
(including rotations): 37
TPS: 5.16
(incl. rotations): 5.30

Nice four move cross. F2L had great look-ahead; I saw the first pair during cross, and saw the others come together as each one was solved. PLL skip took me by surprise, as I was only half paying attention during the solve. A 36 move speedsolving solution is very good for me, considering I've never had a sub-40 FMC solution (I know, I suck at FMC). So being able to find this solution in less than 15 seconds is very exciting (my inspection was probably ~5 seconds).

Cube was a Dayan Guhong v2 if anyone cares (not my usual Witlong).


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 15, 2012)

5x5 average of 5: (1:23.18) 1:25.00 (1:54.46) 1:23.31 1:41.72 = 1:30.01 (SOOOOO CLOSE!)

stupid counting 1:41.72



Divineskulls said:


> ~250 solves a day



WHAT! for how many days?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2012)

Been practicing megaminx and just broke my old 2:30.xx PB avg5 with this:
2:08.74, 2:16.92, 2:12.35, 2:25.26, 2:02.17 = 2:12.67
Also broke my PB single twice.  The single could've been sub 2. >.<


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

14.07 3x3 single. Previous PB was 16.11

L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D U2 F2 D' F U2 F' R B' D' F' U B D' R

I'll try to reconstruct later. It had a really easy second block and EO. I could have done it faster, but I messed up a little on LSE.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 15, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Do you experience extreme inconsistency in your solves, like sub1 and then 1:30? I don't get how you have such linear and fast improvement O_O
> 
> And just a couple of months ago I was giving you advice on how to get faster xD



Not as extreme as you're describing, but yes. For example, I just got a 58.07, and the next solve was 1:11.xy. So I'm not super consistent most of the time. When I get "in the zone," however, I get consistently fast, like 55-59, with very little sup-1's. 
Also, I thank you greatly for giving me advice, it's greatly appreciated. 

@rock1313 For a good month. Don't get me wrong, I was exhausted after each day, but it was so worth it.  At one point, I actually kept track of all of them for 3 days, instead of just deleting them after an avg5/12/100, but then qqtimer had too many solves on it, so I had to reset the times. :/ I lost ~860 solves.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 15, 2012)

48 puzzle
1:46.86, 2:09.84, 1:45.00, 1:47.20, 1:57.87, 1:37.43, 1:44.71, 2:00.28, 1:58.77, 1:50.22, 2:00.51, 1:33.93

best time: 1:33.93
worst time: 2:09.84
best avg5: 1:45.64 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 1:50.89 (σ = 8.00)


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm getting so much better at controlling my 4x4 and not locking up so much

41.14 avg12 = (57.90), 41.51, 43.99, *(38.50), 38.92, 40.54, 38.69, 39.09*, 41.37, 41.94, 39.90, 45.43

*38.90 avg5*

Part of 42.42 avg25, 43.32 avg50


----------



## uvafan (Oct 16, 2012)

9.38 third sub10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

R L' F2 B U F R F2 R' L' F L D2 L B2 L U R U B2 D L R' F U 

EOL: F' U R' D R B' R L D' (9)
Left: U2 R U' R L2 U' L2 U2 R U' R2 U L (13,24)
Right: U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R (8,32)
LL:U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' (9,41)

41/9.38=4.371 tps


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 16, 2012)

lolwtf
2x2x2 cube

Mean: 3.27
Standard deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 0.66
Worst Time: 4.72

Best average of 5: 1.89
0.77 (0.66) 2.67 (3.24) 2.24


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 16, 2012)

143 puzzle
Time: 17:08.612
Moves: 4710
TPS: 4.58


----------



## KCuber (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol Pyra Single PB
1. 1.17 B U R B L B L' R' u' 
So lucky


----------



## emolover (Oct 16, 2012)

PB 5x5 average of 5 and 12!

1:43.77, 1:45.94, 1:48.45, 1:44.15, 1:43.50, 1:37.16, 1:40.93, 1:45.45, 1:49.82, 1:37.54, 1:49.92, 1:30.15, 1:36.40, 1:40.36, 1:37.23, 1:35.77, 1:35.39, 1:37.17

number of times: 18/18
best time: 1:30.15
worst time: 1:49.92

current avg5: 1:36.72 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 1:36.47 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 1:39.61 (σ = 4.71)
best avg12: 1:39.61 (σ = 4.71

Also new 8x8 single and MO3.

8x8: 8:20.57
8:21.49, 8:20.09, 8:20.12



Spoiler



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4, single

K4

5x5, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25 single

6x6, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12 single

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8 Single and MO3

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## stannic (Oct 16, 2012)

15 puzzle sim, first time

53.156, 44.206, 56.277, 39.569, 52.639, 57.459, 19.044, 52.383, 33.397, 48.833
Best: 19.044 (lucky scramble)
Worst: 57.459
Mean: 45.696


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2012)

7.65 3x3 single PB. OLL skip.

F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B D' U' R D B' U2 B2 F2 U

X-cross-1: z y2 L2 U' R' U R (5)
Double X-cross-1: D R U' R' D' (5/10)
Triple X-cross: U2 L' U L U M' U' M (8/18)
F2L #4: y2 U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R (8/26)
PLL: y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11/37)

37 moves/7.65 = 4.84 tps


----------



## stannic (Oct 16, 2012)

15 puzzle sim
40.764, 32.368, 23.531, 39.267, 27.212, 44.405, 34.941, 44.684, 51.477, 36.263
Best: 23.531
Worst: 51.477
Mean: 37.491

29.819, 38.779, 36.929, 31.577, 29.653, 40.443, 36.806, 37.615, 37.092, 31.044
Best: 29.653
Worst: 40.443
Mean: 34.976

38.963, 34.437, 52.042, 28.792, 26.587, 31.059, 35.443, 42.019, 37.044, 32.374
Best: 26.587
Worst: 52.042
Mean: 35.876


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 16, 2012)

PB fullstep single: 10.40! Too lazy to reconstruct.

Edit: Part of a PB Ao5: 14.02

(10.40), 12.50, 14.45, 15.11, (DNF)

Edit2: Later, PB Ao12: 15.53!

15.34 16.91 (18.59) 15.83 15.46 14.81 15.80 13.63 14.66 15.38 17.52 (13.41)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 16, 2012)

6x6 sim 2:40.387 single.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2012)

Getting caught up by getting the best WCA puzzles 
2x2-Wittwo
3x3-Zhanchi
4x4-SS
5x5-SS
6x6-non at the moment still need to get one
7x7-non same as 6x6
Megaminx-Dayan
pyraminx-still using my non SS one
the 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, and megaminx are in the mail don't have them yet


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 6x6 sim 2:40.387 single.


Nice  Are you still using E pairing?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 17, 2012)

current avg100: 4.34 (σ = 0.79)
2x2 magic cube


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 17, 2012)

:3


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Nice  Are you still using E pairing?



yeah, I can't do M pairing at all :/ doesn't really slow me down though. PB is 2:36, but that was my first sub 3:10 so... yeah, 6x6 is my worst cube event :/

chris: become faster pree so we can raec at uko


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 17, 2012)

Found the file on my computer today and decided to try it. I don't remember what my old records were, but I think this is a pretty good time.

48 Puzzle:
Time:	298.844
Moves: 973

My MC is still realllly high  3.25 moves/sec is pretty good. If I could get my MC lower I'd be sub4


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Highest finite tps I've gotten on qcube.


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 17, 2012)

Forgot to post this a few days ago but:
4.853 pyraminx average of 5
First sub-5 avg of 5!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2012)

1:11.30 Megaminx single somehow. Not sure what happened although LL went pretty well. Still using my mf8, maybe I'll get a Dayan sometime.



ben1996123 said:


> yeah, I can't do M pairing at all :/ doesn't really slow me down though. PB is 2:36, but that was my first sub 3:10 so... yeah, 6x6 is my worst cube event :/


You should learn M pairing sometime, if only for sims. I used to do E pairing and when I switched everything got so much more comfortable... I still have to use E on hi-games though (for 6x6+), because I don't like doing a ton of handshifting.



ben1996123 said:


> 8500 tps


please tell me this was a macro


----------



## Julian (Oct 17, 2012)

10.81 Ao12 after no real cubing sessions for 2.5 weeks.



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 10.91



U' L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 R' U' L' B' L R2 F2 D' U F'

y L2 F' R' F L'
U2 L U L' U L U' L'
U' R' U' R U' y L' U L
R U R' U y' R' U' R
F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'





Spoiler: 9.81



B2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' D L R' D' U' B' U2 L U

y2 R' D L R2 D2
U' y R U R'
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
R' U2 R U' R' U' R
U' y' R U' R' F R' F' R
U2 x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'





Spoiler: 11.25



L2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B U2 B' F2 U' L R2 B' D L' R' U2 B2 R'

y2 D R B' R2 u L2
U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
U' L' U2 L U' y' R U R'
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 y' R U' R'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2





Spoiler: 9.75



U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D F' U' L D F U' B F' R' U 

x2 y R' F L U' L2 D
L' U L
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
y R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
L U' L' U2 y' L' U' L
U' f R U R' U' f'
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'





Spoiler: (13.30+2)



U B2 R' L U' L2 B R' D' F' B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2

x2 y B (U' D) R' (F B') D2 R2
U y' R' U' R
U L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L'
U' y L' U' L U2 L U L'
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U'





Spoiler: 11.19



D U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 D B2 F L2 B D' U F' U L' D R'

y2 R' D L' F D2
L' U L U' y' R U R'
y R U R2 U' R
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2





Spoiler: 11.08



B D2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' U B U2 L' U2 R' D' B2 L2 U'

(D x) (L z') U L U R' x'
L' U' L U L' U' L y' R' U' R
U L' U2 L U' L' U' L
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U' R' F' R U R U' R' F
U R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'





Spoiler: (9.52)



B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' L' D2 L D2 R' B' F2 R U2

x z' R U l D' R' D
U R' U' R U' y' R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 L U2 L2 U' L
U2 L U L'
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r'
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U





Spoiler: 11.19



F2 L2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 D B2 R B D' R' D2 U2 L D U' L2

x' z U2 L x' D' F R2 D2
R U R' U' R U R' U2 y R U R'
U2 R' U R
y' L' U L
R U2 R' U R U' R'
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'





Spoiler: 11.81



F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 D B' U' L R2 U B2 D2 L' U'

z2 R' D R2 F'
U' L' U2 L U' y' R U R'
U L' U' L U y' L U L'
U' L' U L U R U R'
y' R U F R U R' U' F' R'
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U





Spoiler: 10.96



U2 D2 F U' D B R L2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L2

y D' R2 L2 F' L' D'
U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
U' y' R' U' R
D R U' R' D'
y' R U R' U R' F R F'
L U L' U L U2 L'
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D')





Spoiler: 10.13



F' U2 D' B' R B2 R D' R F2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2

x2 y L' R2 F D2
R' U R U y' L' U L
U2 R' U R
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' y R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2


Can't believe I just spent the time doing this.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 17, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Forgot to post this a few days ago but:
> 4.853 pyraminx average of 5
> First sub-5 avg of 5!



my PB is 4.42  What are you averaging consistently on pyra nowadays? I'm between high 5 and low 7.


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> my PB is 4.42  What are you averaging consistently on pyra nowadays? I'm between high 5 and low 7.


I'm at a 6.3 avg of 100, I'll be at sub-6 soon I hope.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 17, 2012)

4x4

39.93, 38.72, (46.37), (34.95), 38.16 = 38.94

43.25, (35.39), (43.65), 36.11, 39.37 = 39.58

All in all, 11 sub-40 singles today. This is getting too easy.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 17, 2012)

First Skype Team BLD in a while (w/ Bobby d'Angelo)
PBs.

19.16 single
22.05 avg5


----------



## stannic (Oct 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Found the file on my computer today and decided to try it. I don't remember what my old records were, but I think this is a pretty good time.
> 
> 48 Puzzle:
> Time:	298.844
> ...



48 on sim. First solve: time ~420, moves ~1200 (didn't remembered).
Second solve: time 313.015, moves 821.
Will practice. Still cannot get used to the controls, also.

What sim you're using, btw? The one I'm using constantly resets puzzle size to 2x2 or 4x4.


----------



## coinman (Oct 17, 2012)

I just beat my several year old personal best at the cube. Unexpectedly, as the training is not going so well recently. New record is 16.61. No luck, but easy cases.


----------



## stannic (Oct 17, 2012)

48 puzzle on sim
219.702, 300.343, 270.25, 228.073, 294.385, 250.983, 269.18, 299.326, 298.094, 352.049
Best: 219.702
Worst: 352.049
Mean: 278.239
PB (avg 10): 278.239

15 puzzle
21.473, 34.04, 39.423, 39.013, 31.655, 25.18, 32.793, 31.92, 32.954, 31.345
Best: 21.473
Worst: 39.423
Mean: 31.980
PB (avg 10): 31.980 (last 34.976)


----------



## samkli (Oct 17, 2012)

coinman said:


> I just beat my several year old personal best at the cube. Unexpectedly, as the training is not going so well recently. New record is 16.61. No luck, but easy cases.



:tu


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 17, 2012)

stannic said:


> 48 on sim. First solve: time ~420, moves ~1200 (didn't remembered).
> Second solve: time 313.015, moves 821.
> Will practice. Still cannot get used to the controls, also.
> 
> What sim you're using, btw? The one I'm using constantly resets puzzle size to 2x2 or 4x4.


try disabling your mouse when solving


----------



## Iggy (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got a 1:57.33 minx single! My first sub 2 solve. 

Also got a sub 6 pyraminx avg12 a few days ago:
4.81, 6.98, 3.05, 5.05, 6.75, 5.81, 5.70, 5.83, 4.18, 7.60, 6.01, 4.20 = 5.53


----------



## stannic (Oct 17, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> try disabling your mouse when solving


Thanks, it seems to work. But it is very uncomfortable imo.

48 puzzle
306.476, 282.192, 260.612, 244.722, *331.184*, 272.671, 265.541, 227.48, 260.297, 326.918
Best: 227.48
Worst: 331.184
Mean: 277.809
PB (avg 10): 277.809 (last 278.239)


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 17, 2012)

tied my Ao1000 pb :Average of 1000: 16.11


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 17, 2012)

stannic said:


> 48 on sim. First solve: time ~420, moves ~1200 (didn't remembered).
> Second solve: time 313.015, moves 821.
> Will practice. Still cannot get used to the controls, also.
> 
> What sim you're using, btw? The one I'm using constantly resets puzzle size to 2x2 or 4x4.



It's the one you're using, but the controls are slightly different. You move the gap rather than the pieces, if that makes sense.

Rather than search through pages of threads to find it:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>

    <head>
        
        <!-- 
             Fifteen Puzzle
            
             Version: 0.101
             Date:    2012-02-25
             Author:  Alberto Burgos <[email protected]>
             
             An online version can be found at:
             http://albertoonsoftware.com/fifteenpuzzle
        -->
    
        <meta charset="utf-8" />
        
        <title>Fifteen puzzle</title>
                
        <style type="text/css">
        
            body {
                font-family: Arial, Serif;
                margin: 0;
            }
            .container {
                margin: 20px auto 35px;
                width: 500px;
            }
            #board {             
                margin: 0 auto;
                font-size: 20px;
            }
            .infoPanel {
                margin-top: 50px;
            }
            .odd, .even {
                float: left;
                width: 60px;
                height: 60px;
                margin: 2px;
                
                line-height: 60px;
                text-align: center;
                
                border: 1px solid black;
                -webkit-border-radius: 7px;
                -moz-border-radius: 7px;
                border-radius: 7px;
            }
            .even {
                background-color: #0E00D3;
            }
            .odd {
                background-color: #F8CD0B;
            }
            #times {
                width: 500px;
                max-width: 500px;
                min-height: 80px;
            }
            #state {
                color: #007700;
            }
            #state, #time, #movs {
                font-weight: bold;
            }
            .simpleTable {
                border-spacing: 0;
                border-collapse: collapse;
            }
            .simpleTable td {
                padding: 0 10px 0 0;
            }
            .right {
                float: right;
            }
            .left {
                float: left;
            }
            .clear {
                clear: both;
            }
        </style>        
            
        <script type="text/javascript">

            var puzzle;
            var tiles;
            var labels;
            var solves;
            
            function init(side)
            {                
                Array.prototype.avg = function() {
                    for(var i=0, sum=0; i < this.length; sum += this[i++]);
                    return sum/this.length;
                }
                
                labels = 
                {
                    state: document.getElementById('state'),
                    movs: document.getElementById('movs'),
                    time: document.getElementById('time'),
                    times: document.getElementById('times'),
                    best: document.getElementById('best'),
                    worst: document.getElementById('worst')
                };
                
                document.addEventListener('keydown', keyHandler);
                
                reset(side);
            }
            
            function reset(side)
            {                
                puzzle =
                {
                    side: parseInt(side),
                    lastTile: side*side,
                    gap: side*side,
                    state: 'solved',
                };

                labels.state.textContent = 'solved';
                labels.state.style.color = '#007700';
                
                solves =
                {
                    // Last solve data
                    movs: -1,
                    iniTime: -1,
                    endTime: -1,

                    // All solves data
                    best: null,
                    worst: null,
                    times: new Array()
                };

                var board = document.getElementById('board');
                board.innerHTML = '';
                board.style.width = puzzle.side*66+'px';
                board.style.height = puzzle.side*66+'px';
                
                tiles = new Array();            
                var tile;
                
                for(var i = 1; i <= puzzle.lastTile; i++)
                {
                    tiles[i] = document.createElement('div');
                    tiles[i].className = i % 2 != 0 ? 'odd' : 'even';
                    tiles[i].id = 't'+i;
                    tiles[i].textContent = i;
                    board.appendChild(tiles[i]);
                }
                tiles[puzzle.lastTile].style.visibility = 'hidden';
            }

            function solve()
            {
                for(var i=1; i <= puzzle.lastTile; i++)
                {
                    tiles[i].textContent = i;
                    tiles[i].className = i % 2 != 0 ? 'odd' : 'even';
                    tiles[i].style.visibility = 'visible';
                }
                tiles[puzzle.lastTile].style.visibility = 'hidden';
                
                puzzle.gap = puzzle.lastTile;
                puzzle.state = 'solved';
                labels.state.textContent = 'solved';
                labels.state.style.color = '#007700';
            }
            
            function keyHandler(e)
            {
                var keyCode = e.keyCode;
                
                if (keyCode > 36 && keyCode < 41 || keyCode == 32)
                    e.preventDefault();
                    
                if (keyCode == 37 || keyCode == 65)
                    move(2);
                else if (keyCode == 38 || keyCode == 87)
                    move(3);
                else if (keyCode == 39 || keyCode == 68)
                    move(0);
                else if (keyCode == 40 || keyCode == 83)
                    move(1);
                else if (keyCode == 32 && puzzle.state == 'solved')
                    scramble();
                else if (keyCode == 27)
                    solve();
            }
            
            function scramble()
            {
                var max = Math.pow(puzzle.side, 4);
                var count = 0, movement, forbidden=0;
                while (count < max)
                {
                    movement = Math.floor(Math.random()*4);
                    if (movement != forbidden && move(movement) == true)
                    {
                        count++;
                        forbidden = (movement+2) % 4;
                    }                    
                }
                puzzle.state = 'scrambled';
                labels.state.textContent = 'scrambled';
                labels.state.style.color = '#0055dd';
            }
            
            function move(m)
            {
                if(m == 0)       // Left
                {
                    if (puzzle.gap % puzzle.side == 0) return false;
                    else swapTiles(puzzle.gap+1, puzzle.gap);
                }
                else if (m == 1)  // Up
                {
                    if (puzzle.gap > puzzle.side*(puzzle.side-1)) return false;
                    else swapTiles(puzzle.gap+puzzle.side, puzzle.gap);
                }
                else if (m == 2)  // Right
                {
                    if ((puzzle.gap+puzzle.side-1) % puzzle.side == 0) return false;
                    else swapTiles(puzzle.gap-1, puzzle.gap);
                }
                else if (m == 3)  // Down
                {
                    if (puzzle.gap < puzzle.side+1) return false;
                    else swapTiles(puzzle.gap-puzzle.side, puzzle.gap);
                }
                
                if(puzzle.state == 'scrambled')
                {
                    puzzle.state = 'solving';
                    labels.state.textContent = 'solving';
                    labels.state.style.color = "#aa0000";
                    solves.movs = 0;
                    solves.iniTime = new Date();
                }
                
                if(puzzle.state == 'solving')
                {
                    solves.movs++;
                    if (isSolved())
                    {
                        solves.endTime = new Date();                        
                        puzzle.state = 'solved';
                        
                        var newTime = (solves.endTime.getTime() - solves.iniTime.getTime())/1000;
                        solves.times.push(newTime);

                        if(solves.best == null)
                            labels.best.textContent = labels.worst.textContent
                            = solves.best = solves.worst = newTime;
                        else if(solves.best > newTime)
                            labels.best.textContent = solves.best = newTime;
                        else if(solves.worst < newTime)
                            labels.worst.textContent = solves.worst = newTime;
                        
                        labels.state.textContent = 'solved';
                        labels.state.style.color = '#00ff00';
                        labels.movs.textContent = solves.movs;
                        labels.time.textContent = newTime.toFixed(3);
                        labels.times.textContent = solves.times.toString();

                        document.getElementById('average').textContent = solves.times.avg().toFixed(3);
                    }
                }
                return true;
            }

            function isSolved()
            {
                for (var i = 1; i < puzzle.lastTile; i++)
                    if (i != tiles[i].textContent)
                        return false;
                return true;
            }                
    
            function swapTiles(a, b)
            {
                var aux = tiles[a].textContent;
                tiles[a].textContent = tiles[b].textContent;
                tiles[b].textContent = aux;
                tiles[a].style.visibility = 'hidden';
                tiles[b].style.visibility = 'visible';
                tiles[a].className = tiles[a].textContent % 2 != 0 ? 'odd' : 'even';
                tiles[b].className = tiles[b].textContent % 2 != 0 ? 'odd' : 'even';
                puzzle.gap = a;
            }

        </script>
        
    </head>
    
    <body onload="init(4)">
    
        <div class="container">
        
            <div id="board"></div>
            
            <div class="infoPanel">
            
                <div class="right">
                
                    Puzzle side: 
                    
                    <select onchange="reset(this.value)">
                        <option value="2">2</option>
                        <option value="3">3</option>
                        <option value="4" selected="selected">4</option>
                        <option value="5">5</option>
                        <option value="6">6</option>
                        <option value="7">7</option>
                    </select>
                    
                </div>
                
                <table class="simpleTable left">
                
                    <tr>
                        <td>State:</td>
                        <td id="state" style="width: 120px">solved</td>
                    </tr>
                    
                    <tr>
                        <td>Time:</td>
                        <td id="time"></td>
                    </tr>
                    
                    <tr>
                        <td>Movs:</td>
                        <td id="movs"></td>
                    </tr>
                    
                </table>
                
                <table class="simpleTable left">
                
                    <tr>
                        <td>Best:</td>
                        <td id="best"></td>
                    </tr>
                    
                    <tr>
                        <td>Worst:</td>
                        <td id="worst"></td>
                    </tr>
                    
                    <tr>
                        <td>Mean:</td>
                        <td id="average"></td>
                    </tr>
                    
                </table>
                
                <div class="clear"></div>
                
                <br/>
                
                Times:<br/><textarea id="times" readonly="readonly" cols="1" rows="1"></textarea>
                
                <br/>
                <br/>
                
                <b>Controls</b>
                
                <table class="simpleTable">
                
                    <tr>
                        <td>Move tile:</td>
                        <td>Arrows or WASD</td>
                    </tr>
                    
                    <tr>
                        <td>Scramble:</td>
                        <td>Space</td>
                    </tr>
                    
                    <tr>
                        <td>Solve:</td>
                        <td>Escape</td>
                    </tr>
                    
                </table>
                
            </div> <!--  End of infoPanel -->
            
        </div> <!-- End of container -->
        
    </body>

</html>
```

save it as a .html file


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2012)

4x5x6 single 7:12.89. Should have been like 5:50 but I messed something up somewhere :/

edit:







10000 tps :3


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 17, 2012)

New 6x6 pb Double Parity, without it, would probably be about 4:20
1. 4:39.50 f' 3u F' U R b f2 l u r2 f 3u r2 l' F' B 3r2 d' 3u2 u' b2 B2 R' f' F' 3f d L' l2 b' 3f U2 r b' r2 l2 L' b B F' R F' u2 l' b d' F2 L2 d' D2 3r 3u' r' R F' u' b' d2 R' F2 3f b2 B R' F2 3r D' L F' D u' F' U2 u2 L' l' u R 3f' l2


----------



## uvafan (Oct 17, 2012)

First timed megaminx solve: 7:34.44


----------



## F perm (Oct 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut? Over 9000?!?!?!?! 
Seriously though, how?


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 17, 2012)

F perm said:


> Wut? Over 9000?!?!?!?!
> Seriously though, how?



write out the solution, make a macro, which automatically presses the right button too execute the solution


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 17, 2012)

Mean of 3: 12.07
1. 9.20 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 U L F R B U F U' F L' F 
2. 13.77 B L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 F' R' F' U R F L' F L2 F' 
3. 13.23 B L2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 D' L' U2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' L B 

I got a new PB single (PLL skip) and a nice mo3. I don't ordinary use mo3 but this was seriously really good for me. Of course fail at avg5


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2012)

(7.649), (14.568), 8.178, 9.472, 10.411 = 9.354 average of 5 

the 8.178 had 9.66 tps ._.

@10000tps: I was bored yesterday so I made this.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2012)

can has pree


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 18, 2012)

1:39.83, 1:*30.15*, 1:45.84, 1:*31.56*, 1:51.34, 1:40.76, 1:50.74, 1:36.88, 1:38.24, 1:*30.30*, 1:47.16, 1:38.00
ill get it one day

best time: 1:30.15
worst time: 1:51.34
best avg5: 1:37.71 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 1:39.93 (σ = 6.53)


----------



## stannic (Oct 18, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> It's the one you're using, but the controls are slightly different. You move the gap rather than the pieces, if that makes sense.
> 
> Rather than search through pages of threads to find it:
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks. I'll play with it.

But this one also resets the puzzle size. (I just solved 5x5, then switched tab in browser, then switched back, and it showed me 6x6 puzzle).

*Edit:*
48 puzzle
271.682, 261.289, 256.251, 235.141, 277.074, 264.795, 279.692, 243.051, 270.733, 223.384
Best: 223.384
Worst: 279.692
Mean: 258.309
PB (avg 10): 258.309 (previous 277.809)

*Edit 2:*
The scramble function in the simulator was not fair. The length of solution was always even or always odd, depending on the puzzle size.

I've slightly modified code to correct this behavior. See this thread in Software Area.

- Bulat


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2012)

PB average of 12 and 25 for 6x6. 

3:09.32, 3:24.20, 2:58.08, 3:13.05, 3:07.15, 2:50.64, 2:58.44, 3:21.92, 3:02.88, 3:05.00, 2:49.94, 3:24.15, 3:06.43, 3:09.65, 2:56.31, 3:03.72, *3:03.06, 2:47.59, 3:15.28, 2:53.30, 3:00.10*, 3:23.68, 3:18.51, 3:16.53, 2:55.62

number of times: 25/25
best time: 2:47.59
worst time: 3:24.20

current mo3: 3:10.22 (σ = 12.68)
best mo3: 2:58.12 (σ = 9.13)

current avg5: 3:11.71 (σ = 10.11)
best avg5: 2:58.82 (σ = 5.00)

current avg12: 3:05.21 (σ = 9.26)
best avg12: 3:02.28 (σ = 7.63)

current avg25: 3:06.13 (σ = 9.42)
best avg25: 3:06.13 (σ = 9.42)



Spoiler



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4, single

K4

5x5, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25 single

6x6, MO3, Avg5, Avg12 and Avg25 single 

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8 Single and MO3

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2012)

Not PB, but most ever sub 10s in an ao12

Average of 12: 11.226
1. 11.797 B D2 F' L U2 B D' L F' R B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 
2. 11.078 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' R B2 L D F' U' R' B2 
3. 9.906 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D R' F D2 L2 B2 L' D B R' F' 
4. 13.451 L' D2 L U2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L D' R2 F D U R B U B2 
5. (8.079) B' U' B' R2 B R2 L' U' R' D2 L2 F R2 L2 F R2 B2 L2 F' U2 
6. 12.437 D2 R F D2 R2 U L2 U' F' L U' R2 F2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U2 
7. (14.395) U F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U2 L2 R U2 R2 F U' B' D' F2 L' B' 
8. 13.063 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L' B' F2 L2 B2 L D F' U2 F 
9. 9.928 R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U L F' R D' R2 U' B L D U 
10. 11.093 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L F' L2 B' U' F U B' R2 D' 
11. 9.769 R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 R' D2 U' F' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 L 
12. 9.734 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 R' F U L' R2 U2 B' L' U' R'


----------



## JasonK (Oct 18, 2012)

2:00.78 Mega PB single.

Sooooo close


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 18, 2012)

turn on cam, did 38.64, 33.66, 32.97, 33.93, 32.12, 34.89, 39.71, 39.56, 32.26, 35.82, 37.94, 32.31 turn cam off, realized that 38, turn cam back on, did another 36.86, 42.02 :3


----------



## JasonK (Oct 18, 2012)

1:58.00 megaminx single


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 18, 2012)

Average of 5: 13.36 (PB)
1. (16.30) F D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 F R2 F' U B2 U' F2 D R' D' L2 D' U' 
2. (11.42) F L2 F' R2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 L F D U R2 F R' 
3. 13.85 R' U2 F D F' L F U D' L B2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 
4. 11.61 B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B' L' R D2 R' F' U' L2 F' R2 
5. 14.62 D' L' F L2 F L U2 R D' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 

All solves were NL, and the 11.42 is new NL single PB


----------



## stannic (Oct 19, 2012)

4x2 puzzle, avg 10
Avg time:	6.782
Avg movs:	26.4
Times: 9.511, 12.127, 4.402, 7.277, 5.645, 3.693, 7.976, 7.897, *0.453*, 8.84
Moves: 36, 41, 17, 30, 24, 16, 33, 32, *4*, 31

3x2 puzzle, avg 10
Avg Time: 3.636
Avg Movs: 16.800
Times: 4.566,4.402,2.707,4.861,5.952,2.426,1.943,2.955,3.588,2.963
Moves: 20,20,13,21,24,12,10,15,19,14


----------



## Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Beat 4x4 PB by almost 15 seconds, now at 1:15.60 (From 1:27)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 19, 2012)

Not my best 4x4x4 day, but here's some 2x2-4x4 relay times:

best time: 56.13
best avg5: 1:04.26
1:03.39, (1:10.36), 1:06.30, 1:03.08, (1:01.63)
best avg12: 1:06.18
1:03.51, 1:05.37, 59.12, 1:05.43, 1:07.18, (1:16.03), 1:08.53, (56.13), 1:11.09, 1:07.78, 1:03.39, 1:10.36


----------



## emolover (Oct 19, 2012)

Got my Shenshou pyraminx today.

9.66, 13.12, 7.44, 7.08, 10.37, 7.60, 7.49, 11.33, 6.91, 9.12, 2.80, 7.76, 8.54, 6.49, 6.26, 6.64, 9.90, 11.59, 6.38, 6.30, 8.30, 9.28, 13.29, 4.48, 8.09, 10.89, 8.13, 6.40, 8.89, 6.88, 6.15, 9.75, 8.14, 5.62, 6.22, 10.66, 9.41, 7.09, 7.63, 8.56, 11.83, 7.82, 8.11, 6.65, 8.01, 6.98, 7.93, 9.53, 6.31, 8.89, 10.31, 9.15, 8.76, 6.29, 6.77, 3.80, 8.12, 7.57, 6.51, 8.42, 12.02, 6.48, 6.25, 8.14, 12.91, 7.45, 6.47, 6.64, 7.29, 4.54, 5.18, 8.23, 9.26, 6.38, 7.93, 6.37, 8.96, 10.67, 9.97, 7.06, 6.10, 6.82, 7.11, 6.97, 3.39, 10.18, 6.57, 7.23, 8.34, 6.62, *5.32, 5.59, 5.60, 10.04, 5.86*, 7.83, 6.48, 6.56, 8.08, 11.29

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.80
worst time: 13.29

current avg5: 7.49 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 5.68 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 7.10 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 6.62 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 7.80 (σ = 1.54)
best avg100: 7.80 (σ = 1.54)

Stackmat of course.



Spoiler



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4, single

K4

5x5, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25 single

6x6, MO3, Avg5, Avg12 and Avg25 single 

7x7 Single, MO3, Avg5, and Avg12

8x8 Single and MO3

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Pyraminx

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 19, 2012)

‎The easiest pyraminx scramble I've ever gotten. Also a PB single.
1.080 pyra single 
L' B' U' R' U' R B U' l u


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 19, 2012)

Done in computer lab in university, super cold and with a full bladder.

Now I gotta go pee.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 19, 2012)

I got a 6:04 7x7 single and 6:22 MO3


----------



## stannic (Oct 19, 2012)

*Speedslidin*

ok, this is my PBs post 

- stannic



Spoiler: M x N sliding tile puzzles (simulator)



Simulator is a modification of Toad's timer.

*Note*: _M_ = width, _N_ = height. 4x3 puzzle is not the same as 3x4 puzzle (especially when speedslidin).



Spoiler: Times




_M_x_N_Mo10Ao5Ao12Ao50Ao100SingleOther2x20.0200.0000.0310.1080.1310.000mo1000:0.186
ao1000:0.1853x32.6762.2792.7213.2543.4420.1704x49.8929.09210.00611.14511.3176.002ao500:11.957
mo500:11.9625x526.45825.09125.96427.97721.1596x649.29647.63050.08640.2977x71:29.5661:29.0351:30.0841:18.8408x82:23.5652:22.3712:24.4712:07.8149x94:32.4574:17.11610x106:18.7716:00.19711x119:41.10512x1212:43.29513x1317:03.42214x1419:55.098(< 17:59) 18:40.66515x1524:19.22516x1633:41.83820x201:02:37.7523x20.7710.2810.8771.0731.1700.000ao1000:1.3762x31.7890.7091.8450.0004x22.3211.8082.2882.9583.1210.9822x45.3025.0765.2432.0935x25.0254.3044.7985.5805.8232.7136x212.20310.68811.4167.7787x215.34413.49815.3449.93910x238.47035.81237.71726.1064x37.8106.8027.680old:9.6134.8793x410.6859.45510.1737.3995x427.45126.51927.32419.555-x-






Spoiler: Moves




_M_x_N_Mo10Ao5Ao12Ao50Ao100SingleOther2x21.41.0001.52.5633.0311mo1000:3.419
ao1000:3.4113x323.620.00024.328.06330.61234x482.079.00083.095.25097.94938ao500:100.120
mo500:100.1745x5205.2193.333207.5221.7501656x6384.5370.000395.03247x7679.6653.000679.66028x81014.0989.0001014.99259x91604.333155410x102178.667207011x11318612x12387213x13573214x14641415x15809916x16982320x20194623x29.24.6679.912.43813.3371ao1000:14.6812x312.65.66713.114x222.419.66723.328.39629.23582x433.832.66733.6155x242.538.66741.047.50049.520156x281.868.00078.2537x2104.595.667104.56110x2245.6233.667241.91694x361.151.66755.160.250323x467.461.00065.7485x4168.1159.333169.1123-x-






Spoiler: Relays




RelayBest TimeBreakdownBest MovesBreakdown4x4-2x2, single15.94410.434, 4.889, 0.62112090, 28, 24x4-2x2, mo1018.244145.95x5-2x2, single47.33626.163, 14.118, 5.810, 1.245315178, 91, 39, 75x5-2x2, mo1058.143384.67x7-2x2, single3:14.3321:28.881, 57.303, 26.237, 16.060, 4.934, 0.9171451708, 429, 164, 98, 41, 117x7-2x2, mo104:11.3451522.5






Spoiler: Large NxN






Spoiler: 14x14



1) ~17:59 (data lost)
2) time 23:14.117, 7313 moves, tps 5.246
3) time 18:40.665, 6414 moves, tps 5.723
4) time 20:31.734, 6603 moves, tps 5.361
5) time 20:32.894, 7007 moves, tps 5.683





Spoiler: 15x15



1) time 24:19.225, 8099 moves, tps 5.550





Spoiler: 16x16



1) time 1:00:46.114, 12493 moves, tps 3.426
2) time 58:59.124, 12932 moves, tps 3.654
3) time 34:07.285, 10393 moves, tps 5.076 (Live Rows coloring scheme - don't think it's fair result, though)
4) time 36:41.071, 9823 moves, tps 4.463 (Multi Fringe coloring scheme)
5) time 39:16.273, 11180 moves, tps 4.745 (Multi Fringe coloring scheme)
6) time 39:46.473, 11507 moves, tps 4.822 (Multi Fringe coloring scheme)
7) time 33:41.838, 10270 moves, tps 5.080 (Multi Fringe coloring scheme)








Spoiler: Corner Swap22



It's a mode where the tiles 1 and 2 are swapped, as well as tiles 5 and 6 (in 4x4 puzzle) or tiles 4 and 5 (in 3x3 puzzle). To try it, select Scramble Type = Corner Swap22 in the simulator.

3x3: single 1.321/16, ao5 1.394/16.000, mo10 1.497/16.4, ao12 1.466/16.0

4x4: single 1.713/20, ao5 1.902/20.000, mo10 2.076/20.0, ao12 1.996/20.0, ao50 2.169/20.917, ao100 2.412/22.041


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 19, 2012)

First sub15 average on qcube ever. Only took me a few years. <3



Spoiler: Image of average


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 19, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> First sub15 average on qcube ever. Only took me a few years. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image of average



gogogosub8


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 19, 2012)

2x2 pbs, I think...
Average of 5: 4.00
1. (6.18) U2 R2 F R F U F' U2 
2. (3.48) F U2 F R' F U F U' R' 
3. 3.52 F2 U2 F U2 F U F2 R2 U2 
4. 3.90 U2 R' F R2 F U2 R F U' 
5. 4.58 R2 U R2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 

Average of 12: 4.63
1. 4.16 F2 U' F U2 R2 F R' F 
2. (7.38) F' U R2 F' R' U' F R 
3. 5.21 F' R' U R F2 U' F R2 F 
4. 3.64 F2 R2 U2 R U R' U F2 
5. (3.24) F U2 R' U F2 R' U' F' R 
6. 5.42 R2 F' U' R2 U2 F R' F2 R' U' 
7. 4.79 R2 U2 F' R U' F2 R F U 
8. 4.59 U2 F2 R F U F' R F U' 
9. 4.27 U2 F' U F2 R' F2 U' F' 
10. 4.90 F2 U' R2 F U' F U2 F' U' 
11. 4.92 U2 R2 U R' U R' F R' F 
12. 4.39 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U2


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 19, 2012)

3x3 OH

21.88 -F R' L' B2 R2 B' R' F' D B2 D2 R L U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 R


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 19, 2012)

PLL Time attack Average of 5: 49.66


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 19, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.43
1. 15.40 D2 L2 F D2 B F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F R B2 D2 B2 F D 
2. 14.35 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U R' F D U2 L R2 B2 
3. 13.42 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 U2 F L' D' F D2 F' R' 
4. 16.16 B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' B U2 L R' D U2 B U B2 L' 
5. 13.22 U2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 F' U2 R D L R2 D2 B L' F2 L' D 
6. (17.84) R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B L2 R' D' R2 U' F' R' F2 U 
7. 16.57 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 U2 B R2 B R' D2 B D2 U' L2 D F' D U 
8. 15.45 U' L' D' R B L2 B' R2 U B L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D' 
9. 14.03 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 D' L U L2 R F R B L F' 
10. 12.28 F L D2 F B' U2 D2 L D L2 F2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 
11. (11.80) L' B D2 F2 L' U L F2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 
12. 13.46 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' L' D2 U L B' L2 U F D' B' 

Last five are 13.26 avg5




*Bolded are PBs*
number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.03
worst time: 35.68

current mo3: 14.90 (σ = 1.54)
best mo3: 12.51 (σ = 0.85)

current avg5: 15.21 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: *13.26* (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 15.76 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: *14.43* (σ = 1.41)

current avg25: 15.92 (σ = 1.46)
best avg25: 15.02 (σ = 1.59)

current avg50: 15.50 (σ = 1.70)
best avg50: *15.50*(σ = 1.70)

current avg100:15.75 (σ = 1.66)
best avg100: *15.75* (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 15.75 (σ = 1.66)
session mean: 16.04


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 19, 2012)

Average of 500: 15.96 getting so close too constantly sub 16. Still no sub 10 single yet :/


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmm, I think cross + 1 pair in ~1.5s is pretty attainable but I'm not good enough just yet...

Average of 12: 1.80
1. 1.59 R L F' U D L B R' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R D2 R' U2 D2 R B2 L2 
2. 1.59 D2 L2 B F' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 D B' R F2 U L2 D F' L F' 
3. 1.34 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' B' R B2 D U2 F' R2 U2 F' 
4. (0.95) L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 F U' F R U2 L' B' D2 B 
5. 2.24 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U B R U2 B' D' L' B R' U L 
6. 1.70 U F2 D R L' B' R B2 R U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 F2 B R2 
7. 1.62 F2 R F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 R B' R B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F R F 
8. 2.10 D2 R B' U' D' F R F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 U L2 U2 R2 
9. 1.87 B2 F2 R D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 U' R' B' R' F' L' F' D B2 F 
10. 2.01 D R2 D2 B R2 F2 B D2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 B2 D' L2 
11. 1.98 B L' F2 B' U2 L U D F U2 R' U2 L' U2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' 
12. (2.54) D2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R' U2 L' B U F

Sup 2s are from small prediction errors or I wasn't good enough to see/create a nice pair in inspection.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 19, 2012)

stannic said:


> 7x7 sliding puzzle, sub 3 (avg 10)


no its not


----------



## qqwref (Oct 19, 2012)

3 minutes is 180 seconds


----------



## stannic (Oct 19, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> no its not





qqwref said:


> 3 minutes is 180 seconds



**** math.

1 min = 60 sec. 1 min = 60 sec. 1 min = 60 sec.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 19, 2012)

If you want, you can use this function from qqtimer to display a time (in an integer number of milliseconds) as hours:minutes:seconds.milliseconds (only using as many parts as needed, of course):


```
function pretty(time) {
 var bits = time % 1000;
 time = (time - bits) / 1000;
 var secs = time % 60;
 var mins = ((time - secs) / 60) % 60;
 var hours = (time - secs - 60 * mins) / 3600;
 var s = "" + bits;
 if (bits < 10) {s = "0" + s;}
 if (bits < 100) {s = "0" + s;}
 s = secs + "." + s;
 if (secs < 10 && (mins > 0 || hours > 0)) {s = "0" + s;}
 if (mins > 0 || hours > 0) {s = mins + ":" + s;}
 if (mins < 10 && hours > 0) {s = "0" + s;}
 if (hours > 0) {s = hours + ":" + s;}
 return s;
}
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 20, 2012)

finally got a sub 1:30

Time: 1:28.605
Moves: 601
TPS: 6.78


----------



## Riley (Oct 20, 2012)

7.42 LL skip, really bad look ahead for such an easy solution. 3rd or 4th fastest single. Pretty sure it's an FMC PB (35), though of course it doesn't count.

R U2 F' U' F' D L' F2 B U2 F2 R2 U' D' F2 D R2 L2 D' L2 

y' z2 // Inspection
U2 F' U L F' U r' U r // Cross
y' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U L // F2L 1
U' R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L 2
y' L' U L // F2L 3
y U R U2 R' // F2L 4
U' // LL

4.71 TPS :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Spoiler: qcube hax











34 mirrion tps rol


----------



## stannic (Oct 20, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler: qcube hax
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.

2x2 puzzle
Time: 0.000
Movs: 1
TPS: INF


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2012)

stannic said:


> Nice.
> 
> 2x2 puzzle
> Time: 0.000
> ...



Infinite tps is easy though, getting a high finite tps is harder. The highest finite tps I've done without hax is 2000 (floppy cube sim, 2 moves in 0.001)


----------



## ottozing (Oct 20, 2012)

5x5

number of times: 13/13
best time: 1:39.359
worst time: 2:10.883

current avg5: 1:45.001 (σ = 5.79)
best avg5: 1:41.865 (σ = 1.74)

current avg12: 1:49.310 (σ = 8.38)
best avg12: 1:48.436 (σ = 7.42)

session avg: 1:49.584 (σ = 8.00)
session mean: 1:50.436


----------



## Julian (Oct 20, 2012)

PB single 

7.36 U2 B2 F2 L U2 R B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R' F R B2 R2 U' R'

z2 D2 F R D2
L U2 L' R U' R'
U y' L' U' L2 U L'
U R U' R'
U2 L' U L U' y' R U R'
r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'


----------



## Iggy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay got a sub-1 magic average. 

1.00, 0.97, 7.09, 0.96, 0.97 = 0.98


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 20, 2012)

Cross +1 First Slot
Average of 5: 3.72
1. (2.57) D' F2 L U2 R2 F2 D' U R' D R2 L D2 B R' B' U' D F' B2 U2 B2 U F B2 
2. 3.16 F' R' U' F' R L' B2 L2 R' D U' F2 L' B2 U B R F B2 R2 D2 U' R U D 
3. 4.25 R' U R F2 R2 B D' L' B' R B2 R L B D2 F2 D2 L' D R2 D2 U L' B D 
4. (4.86) U2 D L' F D' F B U R2 D U2 B U' F D U2 B' R' F2 U2 L' F2 B' L U' 
5. 3.74 L D R2 D' F2 R2 D U2 R' B U' F B2 D L' R F2 R B' R2 B2 L2 U D' B' 

Average of 12: 4.32
1. 3.60 L2 R' D2 F' R B R B' F' R U2 D2 B2 R2 B F D' U' F2 U D2 B2 F' L F2 
2. 3.48 L R F2 L' F D2 L F' U F' R2 L D' B2 U D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D U R2 F R 
3. 5.46 B' L2 R2 U' D2 B2 L D' F2 L' D R D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U' L' F2 B2 U2 D2 B L' 
4. 5.00 R F R' F2 B' U L R' B2 D B F' R' D2 R2 B2 R B U L' R U F R2 D2 
5. 3.58 R2 F' U D2 L2 U' D B' L2 F2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 F U' F2 L' D' L2 F D U' B2 
6. 5.17 B' U' R2 F' L' F' L2 B2 L U' D' F2 L2 R D' U R' L' F B' L' F2 R' U B 
7. (6.24) U2 F D L' U F2 L' B' D L2 F2 R2 U' B R2 L' U D2 F' R2 U F U' B2 F' 
8. 3.54 L2 R B' L2 U R U L' D2 R' U' F U2 L F2 U2 R' B' F U' D' F2 L2 F' D 
9. 4.39 B' D' B L' R' U' D B R U2 R2 U2 R2 B' R' L2 D' B F R2 B' R2 F D2 F2 
10. 4.36 R2 F2 R' D' R' F2 L F2 D R F D' R2 B' R' D' F2 U B R' D B R U2 D2 
11. 4.62 F' D R' U2 R' B2 U2 F' B2 D U B2 F' L U2 L' F2 R' L' D U2 R B R2 B 
12. (3.12) D2 B' F D L' D B2 U' B' F2 R' D B D2 F U' L D2 R2 F' D B2 F' R D'


----------



## Iggy (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG subbed master magic AsR average!

1.88, 1.91, 1.91, 1.86, 2.75 = 1.90


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 20, 2012)

Finished 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon. I actually finished it 2 days ago, I'm just posting this now. I'm still organising the results now though. Nothing very good. Fun fact: I only got 96 DNFs, but 169 2.09s.  (Yet 0 2.10s.)


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 20, 2012)

14.20 OH single. Antisune to PLL skip.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 20, 2012)

Insane OH stuff:
Best avg50: 14.81
Best avg12: 13.61
Best avg5: 13.14
Best time: 11.38

In the avg12, I think 2 solves had OCLL skip and a couple had ZBLL.

Finally sub-Jai avg12


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 20, 2012)

5x5 pb, was at 1:42 at OLL that I had a ****ing pop . 1:59.37 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' R B2 R2 U R F2 R 
Could have been sub 1:50


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 20, 2012)

new PB 11.10 NL.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 20, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Insane OH stuff:
> Best avg50: 14.81
> Best avg12: 13.61
> Best avg5: 13.14
> ...



wtf is this witchcraft?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2012)

Pyraminx
2.86, 5.34, 4.68, 4.34, 2.47, (16.21), (2.43), 6.94, 3.43, 5.67, 3.68, 3.39 = *4.28*
Probably the luckiest average I've ever done on any puzzle. My overall average is 6.
See spoiler for lol skips and move counts. 10 solves had skips and 7 solves were <10 moves


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.28
1. 2.86 U B' U' L' U' R' U R' b u' L3E skip. 7 moves
2. 5.34 U' B' U' L R' U' R L r u 4th last edge skip. 9 moves
3. 4.68 L R B R' U L' U' B l' r' L3E skip. 11 moves
4. 4.34 U' B R' B' L U R B l r' b u' First block skip. 14 moves
5. 2.47 U R U R' L' U' B' R' r u' L4E skip. 4 moves
6. (16.21) U' L R L' B' L U B b u Lol
7. (2.43) L U' L' U B' U R L' u L3E skip. 6 moves
8. 6.94 L' R' U L' R L' R B' l' b' u' Meh
9. 3.43 U R U' B L B L' U l r' 4th last edge skip. 7 moves
10. 5.67 U L U' B R B L' B' l' r' b u First block skip. 15 moves
11. 3.68 U L' B R' U' R' B L' l' r u L3E skip. 9 moves
12. 3.39 U L' R L R' B R B' l r' b First block skip. 8 moves


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 20, 2012)

New Clock Ao12 PB: 12.56

12.10, (14.63), 12.44, (10.76), 13.47, 12.60, 13.30, 11.10, 13.45, 12.92, 12.89, 11.32


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> wtf is this witchcraft?



No, the solves were just easy.

(1:07.49), 1:13.99, 1:16.36, 1:13.57, 1:21.38, 1:16.68, 1:21.82, 1:14.16, 1:10.58, 1:20.25, (1:22.48), 1:08.47 = *1:15.73 *Megaminx PB avg12, *1:07.49* is PB avg5


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 21, 2012)

pyraminx:
all of them are pb's except the avg of 5 

times: 100/100
best time: 4.45
worst time: 14.14

current avg5: 8.73 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 7.80 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 8.93 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 8.45 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 9.20 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 9.20 (σ = 1.08)


----------



## solvelecewbe (Oct 21, 2012)

first sub 30 average of 12 and pb of 22.91


1.28.66	
2.31.11	
3.28.20	
4.29.75
5.33.21	
6.[22.91]	
7.25.98	
8.29.88	
9.[33.76]	
10.25.92	
11.25.72	
12.26.31


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## CHJ (Oct 21, 2012)

My OH times have decreased to sub 23, i got my PB single of 17.48 since the last one stood for two months!
If i don't make the finals at UKO i will cry


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2012)

Average of 12: 11.194
1. 9.687 D' R D2 L D' L2 D L2 B R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 
2. 11.625 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' U' R F' D2 L' U R' D L D2 U2 
3. 9.531 D' F B U B2 R B' R B' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 
4. 12.718 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 D R2 F2 R' F L2 D2 R2 F' D' R2 U L2 
5. (16.437) R2 L F' B' D R' U' B R F2 D2 R U2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 R 
6. 11.500 U2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B R2 D2 U2 F L' F' R D2 U' F' R D' L2 U' 
7. 9.953 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F' D2 R U L B' F' D2 U F' 
8. 12.953 F L2 R2 B L2 D2 B U2 F' L2 F2 R' U' B' D F D2 L U2 B D2 
9. 10.750 R2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 F' U L D' F R U2 L' D' B' D2 
10. 11.704 D R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' L2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L D' R' 
11. (9.266) D2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 F U R2 B' L U' B' D' L R U F' 
12. 11.515 D2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F L2 F R2 F2 L R B' L' U' R2 D' L D' R' 

Best I've gotten in a long time


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 21, 2012)

Could you believe it, I just got my second last layer skip ever but IT WAS ON A 5X5!!!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2012)

4x4x4 solves with "strict LBL" - must solve one layer before starting to do the pieces in the next.

best time: 1:04.63

best avg5: 1:07.66 (σ = 2.72)
(1:22.66), 1:06.36, 1:05.83, 1:10.78, (1:04.63)

best avg12: 1:10.20 (σ = 2.99)
1:11.39, 1:10.96, 1:07.27, 1:09.65, 1:12.90, 1:15.34, (1:22.66), 1:06.36, 1:05.83, 1:10.78, (1:04.63), 1:11.54


----------



## stannic (Oct 21, 2012)

Spoiler: 5x5 puzzle, sub 1 (Mo10)



Times: 45.378, 53.673, 45.713, 1:02.338, 46.348, 52.743, 56.585, *44.858*, 44.985, *1:05.071*
Moves: *200*, 243, 222, 276, 228, 246, 250, 230, 209, *309*
Mean Time: 51.769 (previous PB 1:05.921)
Mean Moves: 241.3 (current PB 236.3)
Mean TPS: 4.661





Spoiler: 4x4 puzzle



Times: *31.590*, 22.603, 18.766, 20.744, 22.980, 21.023, 23.445, 19.794, *17.027*, 29.098
Moves: *144*, 101, 85, 101, 117, 95, 109, 98, *82*, 142
Mean Time: 22.707 (prev PB 24.874)
Mean Moves: 107.4 (current PB 106.2)
Mean TPS: 4.730





Spoiler: 3x3 puzzle



Times: 9.320, 6.315, 10.532, 6.552, *14.121*, 5.982, 7.413, *5.441*, 12.008, 6.133
Moves: 56, 31, 56, 36, *59*, 35, 36, *27*, 56, 33
Mean Time: 8.382
Mean Moves: 42.5
Mean TPS: 5.071





Spoiler: 2x2 puzzle :)



Times: 4, 3, 4, 2, 4, *1*, 5, *7*, 6, 4
Moves: 0.447, 0.199, 0.326, 0.126, 0.357, *0.001*, 0.707, *1.114*, 0.597, 0.241
Mean Time: 0.412
Mean Moves: 4.0
Mean TPS: 9.721 





Spoiler: 6x6 puzzle



Times: *2:07.986*, 1:41.645, 1:51.155, 1:42.603, *1:18.827*, 1:42.960, 1:46.790, 1:53.544, 1:33.321, 1:42.241
Moves: *557*, 448, 489, 468, *373*, 435, 468, 502, 418, 485
Mean Time: 1:44.107
Mean Moves: 464.3
Mean TPS: 4.460


Is mean TPS inversely proportional to the size of the puzzle?



Spoiler: 7x7 puzzle, sub 3 (Mo10)



Times: 2:28.895, *2:20.216*, 2:58.183, 2:55.625, 2:51.544, *3:12.591*, 2:35.122, 3:01.192, 2:44.546, 2:36.471
Moves: 684, *664*, 807, 792, 762, *814*, 701, 772, 766, 743
Mean Time: 2:46.439 (previous PB 3:22.059)
Mean Moves: 750.5 (current PB 724.8)
Mean TPS: 4.509





Spoiler: 5x4 puzzle



Times: *40.845*, 30.992, 32.911, *23.933*, 34.313, 40.475, 33.545, 34.695, 40.776, 36.668
Moves: 195, 146, 164, *132*, 169, 199, 165, 169, *208*, 182
Mean Time: 34.915
Mean Moves: 172.9
Mean TPS: 4.952





Spoiler: 4x4 puzzle



Times: 21.035, *23.297*, 21.164, 22.826, 23.125, 18.978, *18.220*, 19.918, 23.030, 22.226
Moves: 104, *130*, 103, 103, 114, 95, *95*, 107, 113, 104
Mean Time: 21.382 (prev PB 22.707)
Mean Moves: 106.8
Mean TPS: 4.995





Spoiler: 10x2 puzzle



Times: 41.369, 52.153, 49.274, 43.292, 44.348, 48.127, *1:00.143*, 40.502, 43.206, *33.908*
Moves: 226, 277, 275, 236, 230, 270, *329*, 226, 239, *202*
Mean Time: 45.632
Mean Moves: 251.0
Mean TPS: 5.501


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2012)

Tied my master magic PB avg5, and new PB avg12. It so weird how I've gotten around 4-5 sub-2 avg5s but still no sub-2 avg12. 

1.93, 2.02, 1.88, 1.93, DNF(5.68), 1.86, 1.88, 3.11, 1.93, 1.90, 1.97, 2.11 = 2.07


----------



## stannic (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, just for fun...

16x16 puzzle

Time: 1:00:46.114
Moves: 12493
Mean TPS: 3.426

I was so disappointed when I saw this time...

47 seconds


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 21, 2012)

wtf
qcube3x3

10.773 8.581 (11.045) 9.580 (8.047) => 9.645 

8.047 is also single PB
Nice scrambles i suppose

also 
12.171 10.773 8.581 11.045 9.580 (8.047) 14.866 12.728 15.803 (16.742) 11.869 11.800 => 11.922

first sub 12...

Edit: 10.052 14.872 10.558 10.467 (15.549) 9.079 10.942 13.212 (8.571) 11.598 12.317 11.152 => 11.425

qcube 4x4 PB: 41.689
previous PB was 41.693

0.004 difference lol


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 21, 2012)

So I actually touched a 3x3 and what is this

(9.67), (13.03), 11.18, 9.77, 10.23 = 10.36 pb avg5

(9.77), 10.23, 13.40, 12.40, 10.30, (14.36), 10.96, 13.71, 11.68, 12.76, 9.79, 10.37 = 11.56 pb avg12


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 21, 2012)

61.97 4x4 solve.


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 21, 2012)

3x3 OH
avg5 - 27.63 first sub 29
avg12 - 29.87 first sub 30

FULL OLL !!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2012)

19.15, 19.49, 22.80, 24.98, 23.30, 15.13, 20.28, 14.41, 18.11, 16.05, 19.00, 23.34, 17.66, 15.84, 21.31, 24.09, 17.77, 16.15, 17.39, 24.95, 23.57, 20.44, 22.51, 21.20, 9.31, 23.04, 16.15, 25.28, 16.60, 20.92, 16.24, 14.76, 19.43, 12.81, 11.36, 17.34, 18.61, 21.26, 23.39, 14.56, 18.21, 14.66, 18.69, 19.17, 23.11, 25.85, 22.61, 18.45, 14.81, 12.86, 17.12, 12.57, 21.18, 17.71, 14.57, 19.60, 21.97, 17.76, 13.00, 19.85, 18.53, 20.85, 15.98, 14.59, 16.64, 11.50, 15.86, 17.55, 22.01, 17.36, 16.48, 19.39, 12.17, 13.38, 19.37, 14.18, 16.52, 18.14, 17.85, 15.36, 11.32, 14.04, 11.93, 14.92, 14.59, 13.16, 17.62, 16.28, 15.60, 14.32, 11.95, 10.64, 13.39, 18.32, 15.85, 16.90, 16.01, 15.35, 12.16, 18.56

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.31
worst time: 25.85

best avg5: 13.22 (σ = 1.19)

best avg12: 13.81 (σ = 1.67)

best avg100: 17.46 (σ = 3.12)

Can anyone guess what puzzle? :3


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 9.31
> worst time: 25.85
> 
> ...



3x3, 2x2, pyraminx, OH, or skewb?


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 21, 2012)

pyraminx?


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 21, 2012)

NL single pb 
1. 11.06 L' U2 D2 B2 L2 U F B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R F2 L2 U2 L 
No idea about the solution, it had 2 R U R' inserts and ended in a tperm


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> 3x3, 2x2, pyraminx, OH, or skewb?



3x3 obviously.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> 3x3 obviously.



Nope! 15 puzzle.

Trolololol.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2012)

58.86 4x4 solve with strict LBL 

That was my only sub-1 though, it's really tough.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 58.86 4x4 solve with strict LBL
> 
> That was my only sub-1 though, it's really tough.



Let me guess no Reduction, sandwich, or cage?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Let me guess no Reduction, sandwich, or cage?



STRICT LBL


----------



## Riley (Oct 22, 2012)

PB 4x4 average of 5. 1 OLL parity, 2 PLL parities in total. 2 PLL skips too.  (both 45's)

45.88, (1:05.40), 52.73, 47.14, (45.68) = 48.58

On the 47, I got PLL at 40, and had parity of adj. swap, which took 7 seconds. :/


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2012)

*Curr Ao5*
28.215126.667*Best Ao5*22.143 (5)93.333 (5)


*Curr Ao12*26.176124.6*Best Ao12*24.983 (6)109.6 (1)

Times:
21.536, 29.439, 25.127, 25.262, 24.887, (18.191), 28.983, 19.229, 22.312, 28.143, 31.911, 32.937, 25.495, 21.543, 24.935, 26.928, 20.350, 36.662, 20.608, 23.431, 29.359, 23.535, 31.752, (37.094), 23.007 
Moves:
86, 113, 110, 107, 102, (80), 130, 80, 98, 127, 143, 153, 110, 111, 126, 138, 95, (161), 109, 115, 132, 110, 157, 133, 115

15 puzzle BTW.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 22, 2012)

because everyone else is
*
(7.62), 8.35, 7.83, 11.07, 9.41*, 11.80, (13.31), 13.09, 11.73, 10.93, 12.74, 9.86
8.53 ao5
10.68 ao12


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> because everyone else is
> *
> (7.62), 8.35, 7.83, 11.07, 9.41*, 11.80, (13.31), 13.09, 11.73, 10.93, 12.74, 9.86
> 8.53 ao5
> 10.68 ao12



How?!?!?!?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2012)

Because he's good


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2012)

WHAT THE **** 7x7 PB's!!!!!

4:40.85, 5:31.27, 4:36.21, *4:38.08, 5:15.18, [4:32.50, 4:22.78, 4:18.25]*

number of times: 8/8
best time: 4:18.25
worst time: 5:31.27

current mo3: 4:24.51 (σ = 7.28)
best mo3: 4:24.51 (σ = 7.28)

current avg5: 4:31.12 (σ = 7.74)
best avg5: 4:31.12 (σ = 7.74)

session avg: 4:40.93 (σ = 17.91)
session mean: 4:44.39

Unfortunately I have to go to bed right now. Tomorrow I shall do an average of 25. Lookahead is great right now and I am getting closer to those times I lied about. 



Spoiler



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4, single

K4

5x5, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25 single

6x6, MO3, Avg5, Avg12 and Avg25 single 

7x7 Avg12 Single, MO3 and Avg5

8x8 Single and MO3

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Pyraminx

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> WHAT THE **** 7x7 PB's!!!!!
> 
> 4:40.85, 5:31.27, 4:36.21, *4:38.08, 5:15.18, [4:32.50, 4:22.78, 4:18.25]*





Spoiler: Offtop



Why people say 3x3 instead of 3x3x3 (or at least 333), 7x7 instead of 777?
I'm not sure now whether it was cube or sliding puzzle. Probably cube because of sigmas from qqTimer.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 22, 2012)

stannic said:


> Spoiler: Offtop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just not as much of a mouthful that way. And it was cube. Anyone who doesn't put "sliding puzzle" and is posting sliding puzzle times is trying to be misleading.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2012)

It's just easier. And since the vast majority of solves (like, 99+%) are done on NxNxN cubes it's usually unambiguous. If you're doing a sliding puzzle you should probably mention it though, as only a few people here do those.


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> It's just not as much of a mouthful that way. And it was cube. Anyone who doesn't put "sliding puzzle" and is posting sliding puzzle times is trying to be misleading.





qqwref said:


> It's just easier. And since the vast majority of solves (like, 99+%) are done on NxNxN cubes it's usually unambiguous. If you're doing a sliding puzzle you should probably mention it though, as only a few people here do those.



Oh well, nevermind, it's okay with me. I'm just wondering if it is actually much easier :|


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 22, 2012)

5x5 sim 1:57.08 avg5 and 2:05.86 avg12.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 22, 2012)

I quit 4x4 for a week as I sucked so hard, barely getting sub 1.50. Had a first solve yesterday, with loads of awful pauses, 1.35. 

Also 19.43 average of 250 on 3x3. I was bored.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 22, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEES
1. 9.58 U' F2 L2 U' F' U F2 B' D2 R L2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' 
PLL skip

x2
L F R' B' D y M2 U2 M2 // Cross 
y R U' R2 U R // F2L1 
L U L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 
L' U L // F2L 3 
U' R U' R' // F2L 4 
U' L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL 
U2 // PLL 2

39 Moves 4.07 TPS

Average of 50: 15.35


Spoiler



1. 15.90 U B2 L2 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L R D B' U B U R2 U F 
2. 15.70 U' L' D' R' B' U F R2 L D' L U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
3. 14.54 L B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R U' B R' B' U2 L' F' L F' U2 
4. 13.89 D2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F U2 F U2 F U L F D' U2 B' F' U L2 B 
5. 15.01 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U R' D2 U' R2 F' D' R D' F' R2 
6. 14.97 L B' R' U2 D2 R' F' R2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F D2 F R2 
7. (12.98) U2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R F' D2 R D B R' B2 U' B' 
8. 14.48 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B' D F2 L R2 B U R2 U' F R 
9. 15.90 R B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L D2 L' D2 F' U' B R' D' U' F U2 B' 
10. 16.07 F' L2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L R B R D R' F' U' L' 
11. 14.85 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' L B U' R' D B D R' U2 
12. 15.76 L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D L' D2 F' R B2 F D' B2 L2 
13. 14.13 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L' D' L D2 R' B D2 U' L' F' 
14. 15.75 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 F' L D L U' B2 D2 F' R' F' 
15. 16.17 B L2 F R2 B L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 R' F' R2 B F2 D B R2 D L' 
16. 15.66 B R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B D2 F' D' L R' U2 L2 U' B L2 U' B2 
17. 15.61 F2 D2 B U2 B' R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' U B R2 U R' B' L B' R F' 
18. 15.40 L' D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F2 D' F U L B2 D2 B' R' B L' 
19. 15.59 R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U' B' F2 D U2 L2 U2 B' L B 
20. 15.08 R2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L' D' B U R2 D U2 R2 B' D2 B' 
21. 13.69 R2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F R F U B2 R B' F' L2 U' 
22. 16.28 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F' R D' B R' D2 F2 L' F U 
23. (13.56) U' R2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' B2 D' R U L B F 
24. 15.80 B2 U' B' L F' R U L' U L B2 R U2 L2 U2 L D2 R F2 U2 
25. 16.02 R' F2 R' B2 U R' L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 
26. 16.47 D2 L2 R2 D F2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 R' B U' F2 R F' U' B2 D' U 
27. 15.54 R2 F L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F L' B' D' U2 B2 D2 U B L' U' 
28. (16.82) U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B F' L' F R U L2 B L2 R' 
29. 16.43 B R F U R2 F2 R D2 L D F' U2 R2 U2 F' B U2 L2 B' U2 
30. 16.21 D' B2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R F2 D' L U' R2 U2 F R F' 
31. 16.06 R2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' L' U B2 D L' F' U R B2 U' 
32. 14.94 U R F' U R2 B2 L' F' R' U2 F D2 R2 L2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 U2 
33. 14.86 L2 D2 L B2 R' F2 L F2 D2 U2 R F U' F2 L' R2 B L2 F' U' F' 
34. 13.91 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' D L F D2 R F' R2 F' L 
35. (18.23) U F L' F' D' B R2 U2 D R F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D L2 
36. 16.55 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B R B F L R' B F2 D' U2 L2 
37. 15.03 R' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U R D2 R2 F2 D L B' F' L' B2 
38. 14.27 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' D B U2 B2 U' R' B2 R' F2 
39. 15.08 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F U L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' U L2 
40. (17.67) R D2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F R' B' D F R' B D B R2 
41. 16.78 D' B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D B' L D2 R2 U B D2 U' R' 
42. 15.22 U' B' L D2 B2 D F' L' F' B' U2 R2 D' B2 U2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 
43. 14.99 D B D2 R' F' U2 B' L U F' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 D F2 D' 
44. 14.06 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' L D' U R' B' D2 L2 B 
45. 15.60 L' F' U' B' U2 D' F B2 U B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 R F2 
46. 16.26 B2 L' B2 L D2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 L B D2 L2 D L2 R U' L2 R2 F' 
47. 14.81 D' B' L' U' L2 U F' L U2 R' U R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 R2 
48. (13.00) U L' U D' F2 D' B' L D' L' F2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B U2 D2 R2 B 
49. 15.02 B2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U' B' U R' D2 F2 R' D B2 R 
50. 14.93 U L2 U' D' F' B2 R B L B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2


Average of 100: 15.52


Spoiler



1. 14.33 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 L U2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 U' R2 B' L B L R2 
2. 15.81 R U R2 B' U L B D' F' L' U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U D2 L2 B2 U 
3. 15.90 U B2 L2 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L R D B' U B U R2 U F 
4. 15.70 U' L' D' R' B' U F R2 L D' L U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
5. 14.54 L B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R U' B R' B' U2 L' F' L F' U2 
6. 13.89 D2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F U2 F U2 F U L F D' U2 B' F' U L2 B 
7. 15.01 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U R' D2 U' R2 F' D' R D' F' R2 
8. 14.97 L B' R' U2 D2 R' F' R2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F D2 F R2 
9. (12.98) U2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R F' D2 R D B R' B2 U' B' 
10. 14.48 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B' D F2 L R2 B U R2 U' F R 
11. 15.90 R B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L D2 L' D2 F' U' B R' D' U' F U2 B' 
12. 16.07 F' L2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L R B R D R' F' U' L' 
13. 14.85 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' L B U' R' D B D R' U2 
14. 15.76 L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D L' D2 F' R B2 F D' B2 L2 
15. 14.13 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L' D' L D2 R' B D2 U' L' F' 
16. 15.75 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 F' L D L U' B2 D2 F' R' F' 
17. 16.17 B L2 F R2 B L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 R' F' R2 B F2 D B R2 D L' 
18. 15.66 B R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B D2 F' D' L R' U2 L2 U' B L2 U' B2 
19. 15.61 F2 D2 B U2 B' R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' U B R2 U R' B' L B' R F' 
20. 15.40 L' D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F2 D' F U L B2 D2 B' R' B L' 
21. 15.59 R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U' B' F2 D U2 L2 U2 B' L B 
22. 15.08 R2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L' D' B U R2 D U2 R2 B' D2 B' 
23. 13.69 R2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F R F U B2 R B' F' L2 U' 
24. 16.28 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F' R D' B R' D2 F2 L' F U 
25. 13.56 U' R2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' B2 D' R U L B F 
26. 15.80 B2 U' B' L F' R U L' U L B2 R U2 L2 U2 L D2 R F2 U2 
27. 16.02 R' F2 R' B2 U R' L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 
28. 16.47 D2 L2 R2 D F2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 R' B U' F2 R F' U' B2 D' U 
29. 15.54 R2 F L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F L' B' D' U2 B2 D2 U B L' U' 
30. 16.82 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B F' L' F R U L2 B L2 R' 
31. 16.43 B R F U R2 F2 R D2 L D F' U2 R2 U2 F' B U2 L2 B' U2 
32. 16.21 D' B2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R F2 D' L U' R2 U2 F R F' 
33. 16.06 R2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' L' U B2 D L' F' U R B2 U' 
34. 14.94 U R F' U R2 B2 L' F' R' U2 F D2 R2 L2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 U2 
35. 14.86 L2 D2 L B2 R' F2 L F2 D2 U2 R F U' F2 L' R2 B L2 F' U' F' 
36. 13.91 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' D L F D2 R F' R2 F' L 
37. (18.23) U F L' F' D' B R2 U2 D R F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D L2 
38. 16.55 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B R B F L R' B F2 D' U2 L2 
39. 15.03 R' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U R D2 R2 F2 D L B' F' L' B2 
40. 14.27 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' D B U2 B2 U' R' B2 R' F2 
41. 15.08 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F U L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' U L2 
42. (17.67) R D2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F R' B' D F R' B D B R2 
43. 16.78 D' B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D B' L D2 R2 U B D2 U' R' 
44. 15.22 U' B' L D2 B2 D F' L' F' B' U2 R2 D' B2 U2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 
45. 14.99 D B D2 R' F' U2 B' L U F' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 D F2 D' 
46. 14.06 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' L D' U R' B' D2 L2 B 
47. 15.60 L' F' U' B' U2 D' F B2 U B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 R F2 
48. 16.26 B2 L' B2 L D2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 L B D2 L2 D L2 R U' L2 R2 F' 
49. 14.81 D' B' L' U' L2 U F' L U2 R' U R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 R2 
50. (13.00) U L' U D' F2 D' B' L D' L' F2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B U2 D2 R2 B 
51. 15.02 B2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U' B' U R' D2 F2 R' D B2 R 
52. 14.93 U L2 U' D' F' B2 R B L B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 
53. 16.39 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 L D F U L2 U2 L R2 F U' 
54. 16.74 U L D' L2 F D' R2 F' L' U' B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 
55. 15.14 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' B R U B' 
56. 16.62 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L R2 D B' L2 F' U2 R' D F 
57. 16.11 B' D' L2 F2 U R F' L' F2 U F D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F B2 R2 B' L2 
58. 15.70 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B D U B R' F2 L' R' D2 
59. 15.89 B2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R F2 D2 R' B R B2 U2 F U' F U L' R2 
60. (9.58) U' F2 L2 U' F' U F2 B' D2 R L2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' 
61. 14.15 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F' L U B2 F' R2 B D' B' R U' 
62. 17.07 R2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 U L' B U' L' R D2 U2 B D' F2 
63. 14.60 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 U' R U' R U' L' B2 U R' B R' 
64. 15.02 D2 U2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 B F' R2 D2 L' F U' L B' U' L2 D F' 
65. 16.22 D' F2 R2 D' U' L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 B D' L2 U F D L' B R U' 
66. 13.17 L U L2 F L2 F2 L F R D' F2 B2 R2 L' F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' 
67. 16.38 L2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B D2 L' D2 U' F R2 F2 U 
68. 14.85 D2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L2 F U R' F L2 R' U' F L B2 L' 
69. (17.95) R' B' U R' L D' L2 D' F' R F2 D' L2 U2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 
70. 13.41 D' L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L' B' U' R2 F L2 F R' D' R2 
71. 16.00 F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 F R2 U R U' R U F2 L D' 
72. 15.44 L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U L F2 D2 R D R F U R U' 
73. 15.71 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L' F' D B L' R2 B' R B' D 
74. 17.07 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' D' F2 D2 R B' L' R' D R2 
75. 15.58 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' F L R U2 B R2 U' L2 B F' 
76. 16.54 B2 U2 B U2 F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' B2 D L' D2 R F' R D 
77. (17.75) F U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 F L2 B R' U L B' D U F2 D R2 
78. 15.22 B D' L U' R' D B D L' U2 B L2 F' R2 F' L2 F U2 R2 L2 
79. 14.80 D U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' R' D' R2 B D2 L B2 L2 B F' R' 
80. 15.54 D2 F2 U D' F R D' B2 L U F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 
81. 14.95 B2 L D F' B2 D2 R' L F R B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 L D2 F2 
82. 16.81 R' D B2 L2 U F R' U' D R2 U2 B2 R' D2 R U2 L B2 U2 F2 
83. 16.02 B2 L B2 R' D2 L' B2 L' U2 R U F D' U2 R F' R2 U2 F2 D R 
84. 15.53 U B2 U2 F' L2 B' L F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 
85. 16.19 B' R U2 F' U B' U2 L' F L' D' B2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 
86. 15.98 F R2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 U' F2 L' B' R' U' R F' R' U 
87. 16.45 R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D' U' B D2 F2 R' B2 L F' L F2 U' 
88. 14.89 D' R2 B2 U' B' U' L D2 B R' U2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 L2 U' D' B2 
89. 14.85 R2 D' R' U' F' L D2 R2 B R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 
90. 16.84 D' R2 D B2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U' R' B2 F R2 U2 B' R' B2 R F' 
91. 16.18 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F U2 B2 D' L' F' D2 U' L' 
92. (18.27) B' R2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F' R2 B R F' D' L' R2 B2 U2 R F U' 
93. 16.05 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U' R U B' U2 R2 B2 L' F 
94. (13.08) D R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' F' L F2 L' F2 R D R2 F R' 
95. 16.07 R D2 L D2 L' F L2 D' L' B U R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 
96. 16.54 F2 U B2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' D' R' F2 L B2 L' U B D 
97. 15.61 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F' D' F' D' R' F' L' R D U 
98. 15.85 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L R F' R' U L2 D' R2 U' R 
99. 17.15 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L F' L2 U' F2 D U2 B' R D2 
100. (13.08) L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 F L2 B' D' L' R B2 U' L D' F' R' B F'


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 22, 2012)

3x3 OH (both are PB's)

Average of 5: 26.53
1. 27.53 R D' F R' U D' R2 B R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U 
2. 25.70 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R' B' F L U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' 
3. 26.35 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B R' F' R2 F' U' R' D' F' R' 
4. (30.98) D2 L U2 L2 B D2 L' U' L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 
5. (25.45) B' U' F R L B' U L2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 
Average of 12: 28.58
1. (25.36) F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L' B2 L2 U L2 U' L R2 
2. 29.14 R2 U F' L D' L D' R L B2 L2 U B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 
3. 28.85 U L' U L2 F' R D2 B' D' L F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' 
4. 27.53 R D' F R' U D' R2 B R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U 
5. 25.70 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R' B' F L U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' 
6. 26.35 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B R' F' R2 F' U' R' D' F' R' 
7. 30.98 D2 L U2 L2 B D2 L' U' L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 
8. 25.45 B' U' F R L B' U L2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 
9. 31.06 U' R U2 B D L' F U F L2 B2 L' U2 L F2 L' U2 L2 F2 
10. (38.89) B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' U L F L D' B R' D F' 
11. 32.45 F L' F2 L D R' D L2 F R' F2 U2 L U2 R F2 B2 L' F2 D2 
12. 28.32 B' D2 B2 U2 F D2 B U2 L2 F L' D F' R' U B R2 F2 D2 F


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 22, 2012)

8.74 Nonlucky R2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R' D L' F2 D' F2 D2 B' U2 R D'
6.8 tps  



Spoiler



y2 x
F R U L' U
x2 U2 y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' L' U L 
y2 U2 R U R'y'
R U' R' R U2 R' U2 R U R'
U f R U R' U' f'
U R' U' R'U' R' U2 R
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha wtf, 53.09 4x4 single with strict LBL. Third layer had two free edge pieces and last layer had edges already paired up and no parity (!?!) although unfortunately all four edges were flipped.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 23, 2012)

first 12 3x3 solves with G3
current avg12: 39.777


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 23, 2012)

1. 2:04.67 
2) R' U' F2 R2 U' R U' F2 R 
3) L2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U' L' F R' B' R B2 F2 L2 D' 
4) f D2 U2 f' B' D2 B f R' U u2 B2 U f' r' F' L2 R2 U' f2 L' U r u2 L2 R' D U r' R2 F f B' u2 U f2 U2 B f2 U 
5) F2 u R L U2 B D2 f2 L2 D b U2 r f' R' B R U f2 D' d r2 f2 B' u l' R r' L' F l' F2 d R' U d2 F' l F' d b F' f l' b2 L l2 d' U' L2 U2 u B l' f r R u2 B' d2 

._.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 23, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.44
1. 15.99 B R B' L2 F2 U R B' L' D' R2 F2 R U2 L F2 R2 B2 L F2 B2 
2. (13.46) R2 U2 F D2 B' L2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D' U' F R' D U2 R' B2 D' B 
3. (16.50) R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B' D' B2 D U2 R U2 B2 R' U2 
4. 13.93 D2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' B L' R B U F D' F2 L U2 
5. 14.75 U2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F L U' B' D2 R2 D' R 
6. 14.04 U R F' L B L D' B R2 F R F2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 R B2 L' 
7. 14.31 F2 B2 D2 B' U2 D L2 U R' F2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F B' R2 
Ao5 : 13.84
[8. 13.49 R' F2 B2 U' R B' R U F2 B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 
9. 13.95 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' R U' R B2 D' U2 R B2 L U' 
10. 14.07 F2 U' F' L' B2 D' R F R' D' R D2 R B2 L' B2 R F2 U2 D2 R 
11. 16.34 L F L2 F' D' R U' D' B' L' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 B 
12. 13.48 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 D R' U B' F2 L2 F2 L' F' L' B]

best avg50: 15.23 (σ = 0.95)
best avg1000: 15.89 (σ = 0.94)


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 23, 2012)

59.88 minx single, finally after 2 years. No timer lag this time too! yaaay


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok so, I just got a new 2x2 and some other stuff.

(1.48), 2.35, 1.68, 2.30, 2.14, (3.23), 2.02, 2.52, 2.02, 2.31, 2.76, 1.73 = 2.18

not pb but pretty good. pb is 1.99 I think.

edit: lol tied pb

2.02, (3.19), 1.22, 2.46, (1.19), 2.76, 1.90, 1.96, 1.92, 2.30, 1.92, 1.41 = 1.99

the 1.22, 1.19 and 1.41 were all LL skips though so lolscrambles.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 23, 2012)

oh 23.917 avg50


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2012)

Not really an accomplishment, but I now own the following physical cuboids: 1x2x3, 1x3x3, 2x3x3, 2x3x4, 3x3x5, 3x3x7, 3x3x9, 3x4x5, 4x4x5, 4x5x5.

Also got a Dayan Megaminx, a tiny 4x4x4, and some other cool stuff!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 23, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Not really an accomplishment, but I now own the following physical cuboids: 1x2x3, 1x3x3, 2x3x3, 2x3x4, 3x3x5, 3x3x7, 3x3x9, 3x4x5, 4x4x5, 4x5x5.
> 
> Also got a Dayan Megaminx, a tiny 4x4x4, and some other cool stuff!



Is it the new WitEden 4x4?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2012)

The 46mm type C. I don't expect to be breaking any PBs with it, but it's really cool to have.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 23, 2012)

qqwref said:


> The 46mm type C. I don't expect to be breaking any PBs with it, but it's really cool to have.



Wow will you have a review video of it?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2012)

No. I don't do review videos XD


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 23, 2012)

qqwref said:


> The 46mm type C. I don't expect to be breaking any PBs with it, but it's really cool to have.



Can't wait for mine to arrive!

I'll probably do a review.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 24, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> 59.88 minx single, finally after 2 years. No timer lag this time too! yaaay



Congratz!


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 24, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> oh 23.917 avg50



oh 22.849 avg50


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2012)

qqwref said:


> No. I don't do review videos XD



What the hell is this?!?!

[video=youtube_share;Fr3K61A3YuA]http://youtu.be/Fr3K61A3YuA[/video]

HMM!!?!!?!!?!!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2012)

I think someone asked me nicely to do that one




But yeah, not a usual occurrence.


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2012)

I was the one who asked you to make a review.

Could record a solve or two of the type C 4x4 please?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2012)

I could. It takes me like 1:20 though :s


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 24, 2012)

43.76, (57.32), 42.84, 45.02, (39.98), 47.17, 45.72, 47.65, 44.87, 46.21, 41.96, 45.64 = 45.08

i am best.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2012)

@emolover didn't watch the video now, but I watched it a long time ago (I don't know why, I don't even own a 7x7). Doesn't he say in that video that he doesn't normally do video reviews? xD


----------



## tx789 (Oct 24, 2012)

9:07.79, 9:13.96, (8:30.25), 9:05.73, (9:55.74)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 8:30.25
worst time: 9:55.74

current mo3: 9:10.57 (σ = 42.95)
best mo3: 8:56.65 (σ = 23.23)

current avg5: 9:09.16 (σ = 4.28)
best avg5: 9:09.16 (σ = 4.28)

session avg: 9:09.16 (σ = 4.28)
session mean: 9:10.69

7x7 average of 5 pb and a 4.28 standard delvation better than some of my 3x3 averages


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 24, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Congratz!



Thank you


----------



## Jakube (Oct 24, 2012)

11.031 on qcube

46 @ 4.17

PLL skip


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 24, 2012)

number of times: 102/102
best time: 59.88
worst time: 1:43.72

current avg5: 1:23.13 (σ = 1.64)
best avg5: 1:14.29 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 1:22.41 (σ = 3.28)
best avg12: 1:17.36 (σ = 4.31)

current avg100: 1:22.19 (σ = 5.62)
best avg100: 1:22.19 (σ = 5.62)

session avg: 1:22.37 (σ = 5.45)
session mean: 1:22.52



Spoiler



1:32.48, 1:30.37, 1:38.55, 1:25.71, 1:22.77, 1:38.10, 1:17.74, 1:29.59, 1:18.03, 1:18.54, 1:28.07, 1:18.16, 1:17.50, 1:25.76, 1:25.43, 1:23.10, 1:30.21, 1:23.05, 1:20.18, 1:24.82, 1:30.68, 1:19.15, 1:21.55, 1:29.48, 1:10.02, 1:20.93, 1:13.83, 1:13.76, 1:15.29, 1:30.90, 1:16.54, 1:20.88, 1:19.24, 1:17.68, 1:10.38, 1:25.04, 1:21.80, 1:16.68, 1:28.77, 1:13.71, 1:29.30, 1:25.18, 1:43.72, 1:18.39, 1:22.96, 1:13.86, 1:29.36, 1:28.21, 1:39.72, 1:27.44, 1:24.39, 1:19.77, 1:23.15, 1:25.48, 1:27.31, 1:24.55, 1:08.80, 1:21.86, 1:22.63, 1:27.87, 1:27.33, 1:19.36, 1:17.04, 1:22.47, 1:17.01, 1:10.64, 1:27.31, 1:21.52, 1:06.43, 1:15.70, 1:36.27, 1:16.46, 1:22.49, 1:23.16, 1:13.94, 1:24.32, 1:42.79, 1:16.94, 1:34.58, 1:28.62, 59.88, 1:29.73, 1:17.07, 1:26.27, 1:09.40, 1:13.53, 1:22.39, 1:29.14, 1:18.89, 1:10.50, 1:21.67, 1:23.23, 1:21.90, 1:28.96, 1:13.75, 1:23.22, 1:16.52, 1:21.36, 1:19.25, 1:23.41, 1:24.61, 1:29.98



One of the best averages I've ever done, I think. So many sub 1:20s and a sub1.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2012)

At the beginning of the day, my 4x4 PB was 1:00.25. Now it's 53.43.  Also got 4 other sub-1 solves. EPIC.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2012)

real 3x3x3, 3 cubes in a row

best time: 33.04

best avg5: 35.83 (σ = 1.60)
34.09, (37.45), 37.22, 36.19, (33.83)

best avg12: 36.72 (σ = 2.02)
34.09, 37.45, 37.22, 36.19, 33.83, 38.55, 38.72, 34.51, 37.05, (40.98), 39.57, (33.16)

the trick is to memorize the second cross, then inspect the first cube and gogogo


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 25, 2012)

48.13, 43.39, 39.51, 45.01, 48.02, (39.31), 45.91, (50.33), 48.29, 44.64, 42.60, 44.49 = 45.00

failed to roll the 48... ggs


----------



## Ollie (Oct 25, 2012)

Not cubing related, but still a nice achievement:

*Deck of cards*: 2:32.36






Method: sentences along a journey
PB: 1:59.29

Recall was <5mins because I was being lazy.


----------



## emolover (Oct 25, 2012)

11:58.50 2-7 relay.

3x3: Ok
2x2: Ok
7x7: Good
6x6: Probably the worst 6x6 solve I have done in months.
5x5: Ok
4x4: Terrible



Spoiler



3x3

Roux

OH

4x4, single

K4

5x5, Avg5, and Avg12, Avg25 single

6x6, MO3, Avg5, Avg12 and Avg25 single 

7x7 Avg12 Single, MO3 and Avg5

8x8 Single and MO3

2x2-4x4

2x2-5x5

2x2-6x6

2x2-7x7

2x2-8x8

Pyraminx

Megaminx

Gigaminx

Clock


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm jelly you have a gigaminx mo3 PB. Mine takes like 30 minutes to solve and is super unstable. Is it worth it to get an mf8?


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 25, 2012)

7:32.464 8x8 single, double parity.


----------



## emolover (Oct 25, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I'm jelly you have a gigaminx mo3 PB. Mine takes like 30 minutes to solve and is super unstable. Is it worth it to get an mf8?



That was a while ago so I am sure I can do better now. 

But yes it is worth it to get an Mf8. They are fast, not very locky, and somewhat nice to solve. Do not freakout when you first get it and it sucks, lube it with some shock oil. Also, mine came with really weird stickers that were not even Mf8 color scheme so you might want to get some cubesmiths and replace the copper and silver with light yellow and grey.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 25, 2012)

OH ao5 PB

Average of 5: 18.002
1. 17.711 D L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B U B' F2 D R2 F2 L' B' D' 
2. (19.272) F2 L2 U' B2 R' D' R2 F' D' L' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 B' U2 R2 
3. (17.219) L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F U L2 F2 R B2 F L R' U' 
4. 18.327 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B R' D' B' D2 B' R2 B2 U B 
5. 17.969 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R D2 R B2 U2 R' B' D' U F' R2 F2 R' D L B'


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 25, 2012)

1:35.27 5x5 sim. One of those unexpectedly fast solves. Vperm.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2012)

I made a 3d graffplotter.



Spoiler: z=sin(x)+cos(y)


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 25, 2012)

9.82, 8.04, (7.76), 9.58, (12.43), 10.46, 8.93, 10.55, 9.71, 9.89, 11.06, 7.88

9.59 avg12

eat it *****es


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 25, 2012)

1:12 yau PB with PLL parity.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 25, 2012)

Yau au12 pb and almost single pb
Average of 12: 1:07.51
1. 1:09.25 u f r2 L' u D2 r f U2 f2 F' B u2 L' R f2 U r2 U2 D L' R2 F f' R' U' D' F' B R r2 U D' F2 U' D' L2 B r2 U 
2. (1:13.98) B' U R2 f' D' f L f' U' R D u f D2 u' U2 r' B' f D2 f2 F2 u2 B r2 L2 R' D F' f D B2 f' F2 R2 D2 F r' B2 R 
3. 1:07.57 R L D R B U2 B2 R' r B2 U R2 U' R' U2 f2 u B u2 F2 L2 R D r2 D2 B r2 U R F B' f L' F2 D U u2 r' B2 r 
4. 1:09.21 U f' D2 F' L2 u2 f2 U r2 B' r' F r2 u' f' F' u' L2 F R B2 L' u L F2 f' U2 L u f' u' f2 B' r' B2 D' R F r2 u' 
5. 1:01.79 F' R' u2 L' U' F' B2 f2 L U2 u D' R B r' U R' B2 R2 D L' R2 r B' u2 r' F' B U2 F' u2 U2 f U2 r2 D f2 D2 u2 r' 
6. 1:13.97 R2 D' u L2 r' u2 B D r2 B D2 f B r u2 L R' D' U r D F2 B2 U2 B u' r2 u D F2 u2 r2 F2 R' u' r L u2 B R 
7. 1:12.08 f R' u2 r U2 L' B' R F' D2 F2 L2 R' F2 B U L2 R2 u' f' R2 U' u r' u2 U F2 B r R' f' u R2 F2 L' F2 u' D R U 
8. 1:05.11 L2 f B R2 L u2 U' R' D' R2 u2 f2 B2 u R2 D' F' u R F U2 u B' R2 D F' r' u' r D2 B r' U R' D' r2 B U2 r2 F' 
9. 1:01.72 D' r2 f' D' u2 f' D r u L2 R2 D' F' R F u2 B2 D2 B2 r' D R U' u' D' r' R2 u B2 f2 r2 U' u r' u' R L2 B f u2 
10. 1:11.23 R2 B' F2 D' u B' L2 D' L u' f' L R2 F' r' F' L' F' f' r' U2 R2 U2 F2 f2 L f r2 F' L2 r B r2 U B' f' U f' L U2 
11. 1:03.14 r' L2 F U D R2 D2 r F' f B2 u2 U' f r' D' R u' f U' L2 r u U R r D' L R2 B' r2 F r' u' D2 U2 r f r' B' 
12. (53.63) r D' f2 B' u L B2 R' r B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 f L' u' L2 r D' r2 D2 B2 L' r' U' f2 U' F' f' L2 D' L' u B' f' r' U2 B' 

Ao5 too
Average of 5: 1:03.32
1. 1:05.11 L2 f B R2 L u2 U' R' D' R2 u2 f2 B2 u R2 D' F' u R F U2 u B' R2 D F' r' u' r D2 B r' U R' D' r2 B U2 r2 F' 
2. 1:01.72 D' r2 f' D' u2 f' D r u L2 R2 D' F' R F u2 B2 D2 B2 r' D R U' u' D' r' R2 u B2 f2 r2 U' u r' u' R L2 B f u2 
3. (1:11.23) R2 B' F2 D' u B' L2 D' L u' f' L R2 F' r' F' L' F' f' r' U2 R2 U2 F2 f2 L f r2 F' L2 r B r2 U B' f' U f' L U2 
4. 1:03.14 r' L2 F U D R2 D2 r F' f B2 u2 U' f r' D' R u' f U' L2 r u U R r D' L R2 B' r2 F r' u' D2 U2 r f r' B' 
5. (53.63) r D' f2 B' u L B2 R' r B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 f L' u' L2 r D' r2 D2 B2 L' r' U' f2 U' F' f' L2 D' L' u B' f' r' U2 B' 

All of the ao5 solves were sub 40 reduction (even the 1:11), all ones had parity (the 1:11 DP, all other PP


----------



## already1329 (Oct 26, 2012)

11.83 Roux Single PB (My PB is 11.31 with CFOP).

U' B' D2 R D' L F R' D R2 F' R2 F' R2 L2 F L2 F' R2 D2

Easy F2B, 1-look CMLL (I know about half of the cases), and almost no pauses.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 26, 2012)

Smashed my Ao5 and Ao12 PBs! Ao5 was 13.00 and Ao12 was 14.94 - Sub-15! Ao5 in green.

12.52, 18.24, 13.99, 12.49, (12.37), 17.32, 14.49, 12.98, 15.97, 16.11, 15.24, (18.79)


----------



## JasonK (Oct 26, 2012)

Megaminx sub-2:

1:57.68, 1:55.14, 1:55.20, (2:01.09), (1:42.27) = *1:56.01*

1:42 is PB single by 8 seconds.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Oct 26, 2012)

(58.77)	R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 26, 2012)

I got a 59.999 4x4 sim solve. And the about 15 minutes later I got a 59.999 4x4 irl solve.


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 26, 2012)

i NEVER practice 2x2 and i just done a quick avg 100 and got this
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.05
worst time: 11.72

current avg5: 4.29 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 2.83 (σ = 0.43) - PB

current avg12: 3.79 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 3.74 (σ = 0.71) - tied PB

current avg100: 4.78 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 4.78 (σ = 1.15) - PB


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2012)

possibly the best one look 2x2x2 solve I've had:

2.61 U' F2 U' R' F2 U' R' F' U' 

x U2 R' y' F R U R' U' F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ollie said:


> possibly the best one look 2x2x2 solve I've had:
> 
> 2.61 U' F2 U' R' F2 U' R' F' U'
> 
> x U2 R' y' F R U R' U' F'



y' R' U R' U' F'


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> y' R' U R' U' F'



:'(


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2012)

***.

2x2 1.99 average of 12... AGAIN

wai me no 1.98 D:


----------



## emolover (Oct 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> ***.
> 
> 2x2 1.99 average of 12... AGAIN
> 
> wai me no 1.98 D:



You should start stackmating it.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha, yeah, because that 0.2 seconds really matters.

Oh wait, it does :3


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 26, 2012)

new 48 puzzle pb
Time: 1:24.166
Moves: 585
TPS: 6.95


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 26, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> new 48 puzzle pb
> Time: 1:24.166
> Moves: 585
> TPS: 6.95



whoa. How so fast?! That's faster than my 24 puzzle times!


----------



## emolover (Oct 26, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Haha, yeah, because that 0.2 seconds really matters.
> 
> Oh wait, it does :3



For me it's like .4.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 26, 2012)

16.85 OH single PB

R2 D' F2 D' R F B2 D2 L' D F' R' D B' R2 B' R F D2 F' U R2 D2 L R2

There are many great solutions to this that i have found but i cant re-enact my actual solve


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2012)

3x3 OH:

13.23, 13.90, 13.11, (15.07), 13.87, 12.88, 14.57, 14.00, 14.17, (12.06), 14.53, 14.96 = 13.92 avg12

13.90, 13.11, (15.07), 13.87, (12.88) = 13.63 avg5

No PBs, just great times.


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been over 3 months since I did a 4x4 session and I got my PB average of 5.

55.36

54.81, 1:10.33, 56.44, 51.99, 54.83

EDIT:

1:00.00, 1:00.50, 1:10.20, 54.81, 1:10.33, 56.44, *51.99, 54.83, 52.38, 58.21, 47.19*, 57.15, 58.92, 1:04.63, 57.73, 55.93, 1:04.43

number of times: 17/17
best time: 47.19
worst time: 1:10.33

current avg5: 1:00.36 (σ = 3.57)
best avg5: 53.07 (σ = 1.54)

current avg12: 56.80 (σ = 3.55)
best avg12: 56.71 (σ = 3.64)

session avg: 58.54 (σ = 4.90)
session mean: 58.57


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2012)

(1:37.99), (1:05.37), 1:11.87, 1:10.42, 1:19.80 = 1:14.03 Megaminx PB avg5

1:11 had LL at 53, and 1:10 had LL at 50...
I should improve my LL...


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> (1:37.99), (1:05.37), 1:11.87, 1:10.42, 1:19.80 = 1:14.03 Megaminx PB avg5
> 
> 1:11 had LL at 53, and 1:10 had LL at 50...
> I should improve my LL...



That is really slow for LL if that is normal for you. I did an average of 25 and got 12.19 with a 5.19 single. BTW my average is like 10 seconds slower than you.


----------



## already1329 (Oct 27, 2012)

3x3x3 Single PB of 11.16 seconds. F R U R' U' F' CMLL, EO skip, and UL/UR skip. Beat my previous PB of 11.31, which was done with CFOP. Now I'm faster with Roux than with CFOP.

Scramble: F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F U' L' B2 R F' U2 R F' R


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> That is really slow for LL if that is normal for you. I did an average of 25 and got 12.19 with a 5.19 single. BTW my average is like 10 seconds slower than you.



Do you know CPLLs?


----------



## soup (Oct 27, 2012)

New best for 5*5*5; 207.81s. Link here


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you know CPLLs?



Depends on what you consider CPLL's. I do all of mine intuitively using L's, U's and R's.


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 27, 2012)

FML - Archievement unlocked
"No PB for me"

Get a lolscramble with hands still ice cold

D2 R2 F' U2 D L D2 R D' B2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B'


----------



## stannic (Oct 27, 2012)

Spoiler: 8x8 sliding puzzle



pb (mo10) sub 4 & sub 3:30
time *3:23.137*, *1155.1* moves (mo10), mean tps *5.686*
prev. pb: *4:18.314*

times: (4:01.186), 3:46.387, 3:14.732, (3:00.922), 3:11.088, 3:34.447, 3:18.549, 3:20.929, 3:12.467, 3:10.661, 3:01.655, 3:21.415
moves: (1382), 1297, 1060, 1052, 1087, 1246, 1132, 1104, 1108, 1083, (1004), 1192

(just did two more solves)

best ao5: *3:13.892*
best ao12: *3:19.233*





Spoiler: 7x7-2x2 relay



times 1:48.853, 1:08.273, 46.721, 16.924, 6.647, 0.621 = *4:08.039*
moves 635, 438, 284, 101, 36, 1 = *1495*
tps *6.027*

If it was 8x8-2x2 relay, it would be something like ~7:30





Spoiler: 16x16



*33:41.838* (prev pb *36:41.071*), *10270* moves (current pb *9823*)

It would be sub 30 if I had not swapped 4 pairs of tiles in different parts of the puzzle...





Spoiler: 9x9



first single: time 4:39.362, 1554 moves, finished without any errors





Spoiler: 10x10



first single: time 7:40.305, 2469 moves without any errors


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 27, 2012)

lol first 12 2h solves with eoline on left
34.536, 21.109, 22.546, 22.621, 32.254, 21.020, 22.191, 20.031, 24.839, 22.799, 19.353, 20.687 = *current avg12: 23.010*

idk, the hardest part is inserting on D, but ill eventually get used to it


----------



## uvafan (Oct 27, 2012)

13.27 avg12 with two counting 16s wth :fp

11.93, 13.48, 12.34, 16.83, 12.02, 11.32, (18.29), 16.00, 11.64, 12.58, 14.58, (10.78)

14.75 avg100

(11.05), 13.19, 14.67, 14.23, 12.51, 17.08, 16.06, 13.78, 18.74, 14.89, 15.90, 15.09, 12.91, 17.22, 14.36, 15.32, 11.92, 15.98, 16.76, 14.32, (19.69), 11.49, 14.29, 12.65, 17.25, 12.49, 17.09, 16.12, 12.61, 14.67, 14.36, 15.14, 14.89, 13.93, 13.86, 13.74, 12.04, 18.66, 16.10, 13.26, 13.83, 12.91, 18.43, (11.20), 13.77, 14.22, 18.36, 18.58, 12.47, 16.43, 16.46, 16.27, 14.22, (20.30), (45.55+), (22.86), 14.72, 17.42, 17.19, 18.99, 17.19, 11.33, (23.03), 12.79, 14.44, 13.00, 14.85, 18.62, (10.34), 12.54, 14.26, 15.99, 13.30, 13.78, 14.49, 13.77, 14.87, 13.67, 12.65, 11.93, 13.48, 12.34, 16.83, 12.02, 11.32, 18.29, 16.00, 11.64, 12.58, 14.58, (10.78), 15.77, 17.79, (10.34), 14.50, 15.10, 15.12, 11.85, 13.88, 16.99

EDIT:
YES! Fourth sub10, second best solve ever: 9.34

L' B2 U2 F R2 F2 U D2 F2 D F L' R' D' F2 D' B U2 R' D' F L2 F2 R2 D

EOL: x2 U2 L F' D' R' D' (6)
Left: L U' L U L2 U R' U2 L' (9,15)
Right:R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R (13,28)
PLL: y x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 (9,37)

37/9.34=3.961 tps


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 27, 2012)

3x3 - none are PB's but both are really good times and both are full step.

(10.35) F2 R2 D L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F R' U' F2 R B L2 D' B' R 
9.50 U D L2 U2 R' B' D2 L2 F D2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 28, 2012)

Neu PB with da ZZ methoddd : )

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-10-28
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 22.50
worst: 28.36

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 24.77)
best: 23.99 (σ = 1.89)

avg of 5
current: 24.64 (σ = 1.38)
best: 24.46 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 12
current: 25.35 (σ = 1.86)
*best: 25.35 (σ = 1.86)*

Average: 25.35 (σ = 1.86)
Mean: 25.09

Time List:
1. 25.69 F' D F U' B' U D' R F D R2 D2 U' F B2 D2 R' D R2 B D2 B D' F U2 
2. 23.83 L2 R U F' D F' B R2 F L2 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B' L D2 R2 D' 
3. 25.80 R' L B' D B2 D' F' U2 D' F U F D' F U F D' B' L2 D2 U B2 D' B D' 
4. 22.50 R' B' F2 U D' B U2 D' L2 D' U' R2 B U2 F' D' L2 R U2 F2 U L F R F 
5. 27.81 R L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L U' R L' B2 D B2 R' L' U L2 B' L2 U2 
6. 28.36 B L U' F' D B F' R' L' D2 F B2 U D2 R' L' U' L D L' U R2 D' U' F' 
7. 25.55 U' L' D L F U2 R' L2 F D F' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B L2 U2 L2 R' U R2 B2 
8. 24.46 L F U2 F2 B L' D2 L' B2 D U2 L2 R D' B F2 R' B L2 D2 U L R' B2 L' 
9. 22.50 R2 B2 U F U' R2 D2 B R2 D' U' R2 D L2 F' B2 D L' U F' L2 R' F L' F' 
10. 26.11 B L2 R D' F' U' D' R U' D2 F' R2 F' L' R D2 U' L' B2 F U2 F B R B 
11. 23.36 R2 U' R' F' R' D2 U B' U2 R2 U' D' B' L2 U' D2 L' U F' D F2 U B2 L2 B 
12. DNF(30.94) R2 L' F' U' D2 B' L B' U2 D2 B U' L B U2 L2 R D2 B' U' R' D F2 U F'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 28, 2012)

IT. FINALLY. HAPPENED

Average of 12: 10.769
1. 10.462 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R D2 U L' R2 B2 F' D B F2 
2. 10.003 R F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F D B U B' D' B' U' 
3. 10.632 U2 F' B U2 D' F R' L' B R2 B2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 
4. 10.344 L2 F' D F' B D2 R' F' U D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 
5. 12.423 R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 D B2 L B U' R B2 R2 U B L' 
6. (8.343) R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L' F D' F2 U B L U B' L 
7. (15.572) D2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 R' F D' B R' F R2 F L F' D2 
8. 9.994 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L' B' R2 D' F2 R D' U' F2 R 
9. 12.196 D F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D U F' R' D2 U' L2 B U2 B L U 
10. 11.419 R2 B' D' R' U2 B2 D F U D2 L' F2 L U2 R U2 L2 B2 R' F2 
11. 10.087 R2 B' U2 L2 F L2 B F2 L2 U2 B' L D U2 R2 B D U L2 F R2 
12. 10.134 L' D2 L2 U' F R' D' L U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B D2 B L2 B


----------



## F perm (Oct 28, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> lol first 12 2h solves with eoline on left
> 34.536, 21.109, 22.546, 22.621, 32.254, 21.020, 22.191, 20.031, 24.839, 22.799, 19.353, 20.687 = *current avg12: 23.010*
> 
> idk, the hardest part is inserting on D, but ill eventually get used to it



Do you think it could be a viable variation to ZZ?

I just tried it out and it seemed okay, but with bad look ahead.


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2012)

F perm said:


> Do you think it could be a viable variation to ZZ?
> 
> I just tried it out and it seemed okay, but with bad look ahead.



From experience with F2L on left you have more speed with F2L on left but your lookahead is compromised. You would get the same times but with pauses.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 28, 2012)

ottozing said:


> IT. FINALLY. HAPPENED
> 
> Average of 12: 10.769
> 1. 10.462 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R D2 U L' R2 B2 F' D B F2
> ...



Nice! Gogogo sub-10


----------



## Julian (Oct 28, 2012)

9.75 with X-OLL + F-perm


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 28, 2012)

Glorious session, ao100 pb, and first time worst time is an 18
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.23
worst time: 18.72

current avg5: 15.23 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 13.93 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 14.82 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 14.51 (σ = 1.04)

current avg50: 15.04 (σ = 0.99)
*best avg50: 14.99 (σ = 1.00)*

current avg100: 15.26 (σ = 1.19)
*best avg100: 15.26 (σ = 1.19) *


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 28, 2012)

qcube 

10.864 11.816 10.410 (13.722) 10.852 10.832 11.329 12.107 (9.522) 9.867 10.014 10.548 => 10.864

yay

10.014 was PLL skip


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 28, 2012)

Clock PB Ao5 and Ao12! Ao5 in green.

Ao5: 10.85
Ao12: 11.69

13.08, 12.56, 13.18, 10.63, 11.57, 11.99, 11.37, (16.35), 11.02, (9.92), 10.83, 10.70

Also 4x4 single PB of 1:16.97.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2012)

Just go a new OH PB 1:10.07 just 10 sec faster then my previous OH PB next goal sub 1 min OH.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 28, 2012)

Megaminx: Sub-1 Ao5   
59.78 - (58.92) - (1:04.80) - 59.92 - 59.88 = 59.86 Ao5   

WOOOOO!!

Sorry Rob, Looks like I'm pulling ahead. :b


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Megaminx: Sub-1 Ao5
> 59.78 - (58.92) - (1:04.80) - 59.92 - 59.88 = 59.86 Ao5
> 
> WOOOOO!!
> ...



Congratz! Now get atleast sub-1 single at UKO


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 28, 2012)

7x7 pb: 7:58.93
And another: 1. 7:49.31 B2 3u' 3d U' r R 3l2 U' f' 3r' B' u 3f2 b2 3r 3d2 l2 3d2 F2 r b 3u' F2 3b l2 3b' r L2 D r 3d2 R' U2 R f' 3u2 L D2 R2 l2 D' F2 d' 3b' F' f D2 b' 3b2 3d' l' d2 R' 3u2 R2 3u' l2 r 3b2 F2 l2 3u2 F' r2 3d r2 l' F U l2 d2 b' 3l' b d F 3b2 u F2 d2 U' 3r2 f 3d2 U 3r' d' r 3b' B L' U B 3b' 3l2 R2 3r D2 3b' 3r'


----------



## KCuber (Oct 28, 2012)

6.68 3x3 Single PB.....On Camera


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 28, 2012)

KCuber said:


> 6.68 3x3 Single PB.....On Camera



Nice!

Day five of yau:
Overall 4x4 PB of 1:01.63


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2012)

9.14 single

F2 R F2 L F2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 B D' L D R' B' R D2 B2

z //Inspection
D' //Cross
R U' R' L U L' //1st Pair
y R U' R' U' R U R' //2nd Pair
U L U L' //3rd Pair
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L //4th Pair
U2 r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r //OLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 //PLL

5.47 TPS


----------



## F perm (Oct 28, 2012)

Sub-20 Ao5, ftw.
Pb Ao12 also. God, I'm so close.


Spoiler: Times



Rubik's cube
Oct 28, 2012 6:55:01 PM - 7:20:03 PM

Mean: 21.78
Average: 21.68
Best time: 17.51
Median: 21.48
Worst time: 27.76
Standard deviation: 2.73

Best average of 5: 19.59
11-15 - 20.48 (21.51) 17.64 20.65 (17.51)

Best average of 12: 20.38
6-17 - 18.29 21.48 19.78 19.20 (24.78) 20.48 21.51 17.64 20.65 (17.51) 21.10 23.65

1. 27.76 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 R L2 F D' R F U2 R' F D'
2. 21.93 L2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 D U B2 F2 L U2 F L D B U2 B2 U' L D2
3. 24.67 D' R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R' U F R' B D' B' D R L
4. 26.15 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F R' D' U F2 L U2 B' D F' U'
5. 23.73 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 L B2 F D F2 L2 F' R' U B D'
6. 18.29 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 L' B2 U' F U2 L' D' R' F R U2
7. 21.48 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U R U' L' B2 U' B U2 R F D'
8. 19.78 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U' B R B' D2 B' U' B' L2 B R
9. 19.20 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B' U' F2 R2 B2 R D' L' B' L'
10. 24.78 U R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 R' B' F D' R' F' U2 B' L' F D'
11. 20.48 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U L2 D' R B F R' B2 U F' D' L U' L'
12. 21.51 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' R' F L' D U F2 R2 L' F U'
13. 17.64 U L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 L2 U B D2 F R D2 R2 D U2 B2 L'
14. 20.65 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D B' R D' R2 U2 L' D2 F' L' D U'
15. 17.51 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' L U B' R' F2 D B' D
16. 21.10 B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 R B2 D B2 F' L' B' U' R2 D F U'
17. 23.65 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B' R L2 F' R L2 F D' R2 U2
18. 21.34 D L2 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B R' B' L U2 L2 U' R' F L' U'
19. 22.17 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 D' U' F2 R2 F B2 D' R2 B2 R F' L' B U2


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

First sub3 megaminx single 2:51.70
Also, PB *mo3* (3:14.43), ao5 (3:16.62), and ao12 (3:23.58)
3:31.71, (3:42.48), (2:51.70), 3:36.75, 3:38.35, 3:08.99, 3:30.68, *3:19.81, 3:21.53, 3:01.96*, 3:37.45, 3:08.53

I should practice mega more.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 29, 2012)

Pb single: 16.04
It was "non lucky" too. Just very smooth and quite easy f2l + fast 8-moves-oll and a-perm without any AUF or rotations.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

all megaminx PBs. no skips, just really fast f2l and stuff on the single

best time: 2:34.81
best mo3: 3:06.93 (σ = 31.35)
best avg5: 3:10.67 (σ = 9.96)
best avg12: 3:19.58 (σ = 16.38)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2012)

45.78 CLL time attack. UWR?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 29, 2012)

Finally started solving OH this weekend. Memorized 3 OH algs. Did many OH solves.


----------



## F perm (Oct 29, 2012)

COLL mostly finished. Everything but Sune and Antisune cases, which I probably won't even use, so yeah... I'm finished.
Next is 2GLL, I guess. It sounds fun and useful.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> Finally started solving OH this weekend. Memorized 3 OH algs. Did many OH solves.


OH... algs? What?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 29, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 45.78 CLL time attack. UWR?



If I were you, I wouldn't bother even asking. Very few people have done this, and you're super fast. 45.78 is crazy for 42 algs. (You did do PLLs, right?)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't bother even asking. Very few people have done this, and you're super fast. 45.78 is crazy for 42 algs. (You did do PLLs, right?)



shoot....PLLs need to be included? time to try again...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2012)

Dayan 3x3x3 mixup plus cube in 3:27.06


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 29, 2012)

First SUB 20 average of 12!!! of 19.95!


19.66s

F2 U R U R F' U' R2 F' U' B' D' B L2 D L' F' L' D' L' F' D L F' R'

24.38s

L B2 U' L' U R D B R2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 R D R2 D R2 U2

19.35s

U R D' R' B' L U R D R D F' R2 D F' U' B' R' B U2 R2 U' R U R'

20.00s

D2 R2 F U L2 U2 B' L' U' B' R' U R D R' D' R B' D2 B2 D2 R' D B D2

20.21s

R U B U F U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F R F' U' F L U F R2 F' U' R' U'

16.82s

F2 D F2 R' D' R' D' R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 D R2 D L D L B2 L' B' L' D'

20.81s

U' B' U' R' U' R' B' R' U' B' R' U' F2 U2 F2 D2 F L D L F2 D' R D R2

18.99s

U L2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U' R' F' L2 U2 F L B' R B D B2 R' B' U2 R U R

19.81s

R' F' R' D' R' F' L' F' U' L' F L2 F2 U2 F2 U L B2 L' U2 B2 R' D B2 D

20.12s

F2 U2 R2 B' R' B' L F U F U' L U F R2 F' U' F' U R B2 U2 R2 F2 U2

19.40s

B' R' U2 L2 B' U' B' U L B' R B U B U2 R2 B2 R D R B L U R B

21.16s

R2 B2 U B U R B2 U2 F' D F R2 D' R F R F L' D' R' F D2 B2 R2 F


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 29, 2012)

What is this 5x5 sorcery,
Average of 5: 2:15.60
1. 2:15.48 L2 B u' F l d' U2 u' L U F' L l2 f' R' u R r l D2 L' d2 u' L' B d u2 D' U2 f2 B2 b L F' L' F d' u2 L D' d2 F U' D2 r B' l2 u L' U2 r' B' d L2 b2 l2 F2 r2 F u2 
2. (2:01.75) f' F' U2 B r2 b B2 D' l' U2 d' l B2 u2 R2 B b' F2 r2 f u L B' l' u2 U' f' B2 D' B' L2 U F' f2 R2 B' R' B2 d' l D l' B D L2 R2 D F2 R U2 r' b2 D2 F b2 L' D' u' l U2 
3. 2:15.84 D2 B2 F2 d F2 B R2 B L b D U' r' b2 u2 l B' f R2 r' u d' f2 R u U B2 r' b' D' L' F R d2 l' f U B2 f l F u' F' R u D' F' f L2 d' l D' u r2 u' l U2 d2 L D 
4. (2:18.86) F2 f B2 d u F' d R' B b' d f2 u2 r L' F B d L l r' d2 l D2 f b2 B' u2 f' L b U' F' B U' d' B2 f' D' F B f d2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' d b2 U u l F2 r' R2 D r' B 
5. 2:15.48 l F B2 D L' b' F2 l r2 B' U2 L' B' d2 F U' d' B' b' f' L2 U2 B U B2 f2 R l2 b2 L' D' U' L' U D l2 L2 d B' r2 U2 d B d f b2 r2 l2 u' l' B' R D' B2 F d' u' R' B2 U' 
0,21 SD & PB


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 29, 2012)

qcube PB by 0.008 seconds lol
Fullstep, 7.09 tps or something

Movie maker messed up the aspect ratio or something. Can't be bothered to figure out how fix it .


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 30, 2012)

Finally finished modding my SS 5x5 and I love it more then unmodded haven't changed the springs het


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 30, 2012)

9.99 average of 12! First sub 10 average of 12

Average of 12: 9.99
1. 9.05 U B2 R2 B2 L D F2 D B' D F R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' 
2. 8.75 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 F L' R B D F' D' F2 U B2 U2 
3. 10.90 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' B2 L' D' R F' U' R' D' R2 U' R' 
4. (12.86) B2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U F R B' D' B' R2 D R2 U 
5. 9.78 B2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F' L2 F' U' R2 B' R2 F' R' D B' F L' 
6. 9.97 R' D' R' B' R L U F2 U' R2 L B2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 D2 
7. 11.72 B2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 U2 R' B R U' B' L2 D' L F R U2 
8. 10.63 U2 F2 R B2 R B2 R' U2 R2 B2 L2 U B L2 F' R B2 F U B2 R 
9. 8.72 F' R' D F2 R2 U2 B' U2 D L F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2 L' 
10. 10.41 U' R L' U2 R' F D' R2 B U' R F2 L2 U2 R U2 D2 R D2 L' U2 
11. (7.93) R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D U R2 U' L' F2 U' R2 B U2 F R U 
12. 9.94 F2 D2 L R' F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R2 D B D U' L F D2 U' B' D U


----------



## JasonK (Oct 30, 2012)

Pyra:

4.48, 3.39, 3.46, 4.19, 4.61, 3.89, 4.10, (2.40), 2.63, 5.39, (5.41), 4.20 = *4.03 avg12*

Solves 5-9 are *3.54 avg5*


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Pyra:
> 
> 4.48, 3.39, 3.46, 4.19, 4.61, 3.89, 4.10, (2.40), 2.63, 5.39, (5.41), 4.20 = *4.03 avg12*
> 
> Solves 5-9 are *3.54 avg5*



Gogo WR!


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 30, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.742
worst time: 32.443

current avg5: 22.962 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 21.517 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 22.545 (σ = 2.24)
best avg12: 22.308 (σ = 1.45)

current avg100: 23.736 (σ = 2.75)
best avg100: 23.736 (σ = 2.75)



Spoiler



18.271, 25.939, 26.556, 28.386, 24.132, 22.963, 28.819, 20.040, 29.705, 24.270, 25.703, 26.158, 23.614, 22.677, 21.947, 21.190, 27.428, 20.989, 25.385, 26.723, 23.192, 21.075, 23.228, 19.053, 21.115, 24.762, 26.357, 22.746, 26.862, 25.710, 25.850, 20.195, 27.653, 23.958, 30.175, 18.319, 28.420, 22.563, 24.960, 23.901, 21.845, 32.443, 21.600, 26.674, 19.603, 22.204, 27.171, 18.563, 23.862, 24.066, 20.342, 21.746, 23.076, 20.914, 26.656, 21.167, 22.470, 20.842, 24.598, 22.282, 24.808, 24.525, 23.495, 22.952, 24.063, 22.443, 24.272, 25.792, 24.860, 28.815, 22.650, 28.739, 19.515, 24.716, 24.147, 22.131, 23.271, 20.827, 26.374, 23.794, 28.169, 20.623, 19.998, 27.108, 25.495, 23.599, 22.902, 22.991, 17.742, 23.493, 23.182, 26.974, 19.587, 24.360, 18.987, 24.358, 21.387, 23.141, 26.421, 20.535



eoline still takes ~5.5 seconds


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys, CFOP actually kinda makes sense.

Best average of 5: 12.31
46-50 - (10.96) 12.28 (15.00) 11.73 12.93

Best average of 12: 13.90
39-50 - 14.54 15.13 15.86 (17.67) 13.71 14.49 13.28 (10.96) 12.28 15.00 11.73 12.93


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 30, 2012)

sub 4 3x3 lucky single (on qqtimer)
3.58 pll skip relatively easy F2L


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 30, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> shoot....PLLs need to be included? time to try again...



Idk if other people do them, but they are definitely LL cases. I would.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 30, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> sub 4 3x3 lucky single (on qqtimer)
> 3.58 pll skip relatively easy F2L



Reconstruction? scramble?


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 30, 2012)

4x4 - 46.97 (PLL skip) not PB but still really good

D2 Uw2 B' R Fw Rw2 R Uw Rw L U' R F' D' L2 Rw' Fw R' D2 Uw2 F U' D' R2 U' Uw Rw U Fw' Uw L D R2 Rw2 F' Fw D F' D Rw'


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 30, 2012)

its on my school laptop cause i finished all my work so i had free time (cubing)
it was superman oll pll skip ill get the scramble tomoz


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 30, 2012)

two counting sub 1s at 4x4 , 
Average of 12: 1:06.03
1. (58.01) f' B2 U B F r2 F2 B' u L' U2 r2 u' f2 r' u' L2 B r2 u' R' f2 B' D R2 D2 F2 U D2 f U2 F2 f D u F u' U2 F' D 
2. 1:04.18 L2 r2 B2 F2 L2 f2 L2 R' f' U' L F' f R' F' B u2 F2 R F2 R' L' F' f R' u2 f' B' D' L2 R B' F2 f' D2 R' F2 r D' f 
3. 1:06.90 R2 L D' F2 R' F u' r f2 r2 f2 R2 r2 F u U' f F2 r R2 D2 R' u' B r' U' r2 R2 u f2 u' R L2 U' B2 r2 L2 F2 L R2 
4. 1:08.00 B2 D2 r f B' r2 D2 u r f' u' B F r' f R' F f' U2 F2 u' B2 R2 D' B L' D2 R' F' B2 L2 U2 R' D2 u2 U' L2 r2 f D' 
5. 1:06.75 u F' L' R2 U' B r' R' D' r' f2 r R u2 D' f' B L' r D' B U' B u f2 F2 R F U2 r' f B' u L' u f B' F L R 
6. 1:08.91 R2 B2 D' L2 R' B2 D B2 f2 D R2 F U2 D2 B2 D f' B u r L u' f B' D B r D' F f2 U' R B' r2 B2 R u' U' f2 B' 
7. (1:11.98) U2 u' r' D2 u' R2 U2 f' U' B' F u f u U D B r L2 R' U2 u r2 u2 D2 r' R2 B R B2 F' f' D' R f' F r U' u2 F2 
8. 1:10.72 U' r2 u' L u R' r' F B2 R2 u' L2 F u r' D' B2 U B' L2 B R B' U' F' B' u2 D U' L B2 F u' f U' f' u2 r U L' 
9. 1:08.40 r2 D' r2 U u2 L2 f2 D U r F B D R2 r' L f' L2 f2 D u r2 f' r u2 B2 F r' f F2 L' u' U' r2 R B' D U2 B' U2 
*10. 59.48 r' U2 r U' R2 L' r U2 R2 U2 L2 R B' F D B f' F U2 L2 f u2 U2 B' D' f u' f2 D f' D2 L' U L2 f R2 U2 B2 F' u2 
11. 1:08.32 F f' R2 f' R U R2 U2 B r' B2 D L2 u' R' L U B' L r' R' f' U D' r F f U' r2 R' F L' F' B2 R L2 B2 L' r' R2 1:02 mo3
12. 58.62 D' u' F r D2 R2 U R' f2 D r2 B U2 D2 L' r2 f2 r u' L D' F B U F' R D' u r' B' r D u U' F2 B2 f' L2 r' B'*


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 30, 2012)

Talked about cubing for public speaking today, lecturer was very, very impressed even though I left out some stuff I meant to say and thought I did badly :successkid: She was more interested in OH than 7x7 though. 

After that, 41.22 4x4 single handscrambled and timed with iPhone outside Coffee Bean lol. Dat a PB.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 30, 2012)

45.19, 43.39, 43.65, 43.78, (37.13), 46.43, (49.25), 37.39, 47.65, 43.27, 39.44, 42.91 = 43.31



Spoiler



Average of 12: 43.31 *Average of 5: 41.87*
1. 45.19 f' r' f2 F r F' D' u2 f' R f' F R f F2 u2 f' r' u2 F' L' R2 r B u2 B' R' r' L2 u' f R2 D' f L u' B D' R2 f 
2. 43.39 R2 F D2 B' D' L f2 L2 u2 r' F' f' B' D u' L' B' f2 L' f2 U' R u2 L' B2 f2 D' R L2 U' u L U2 R' L D B' u f' u 
3. 43.65 R2 B2 L2 f2 u2 f' L' r' B2 R' B' F D2 u' f r' u B2 L r' D U2 u' L' U2 f' L f' F2 r f' B u2 D B u R U' u2 R2 
4. 43.78 f2 F2 u L' B2 D f u2 U' B' L2 f2 r L' u2 U R' F' u2 F' D' u2 f L f' U' L F2 L' R' r' u2 f r U2 u2 L' U2 B' f 
5. (37.13) f2 U' R' u2 B2 u D U' r' u2 r2 L' U' f B' U' F2 L u R2 f2 R u' B' f2 r2 B' D' F u2 B2 U' B' r2 U' r2 D L2 U f' 
6. 46.43 f' u f' r L' f' F' R' D' r' D2 R' F2 r f' u' U2 R' U D2 L' B' R D U L R2 B' R' L' u' F r u2 R U2 f2 u F' U 
7. (49.25) u2 F' B f' r' R' u L2 u2 r' U B2 R L2 F' L2 r2 U' u f2 F' U' R' B2 U' r F L2 D2 f B' u2 F' f' r' L u2 f' r2 B 
*8. 37.39 U2 L' B f L R2 F2 f D2 f D2 f D' f2 u2 r U' B2 r' U u2 L u' F B' u F2 B2 L2 B' r F U2 L' B' r' L2 B2 U' R2 
9. 47.65 U2 L2 D F2 B2 D' U' r2 f' B2 D2 L2 U2 f' R' f r2 F' R2 r u' L2 B D2 r2 D2 U r' D L' B' r D L D' B2 u2 F L U 
10. 43.27 D' f B' L2 U R2 F L' B U f2 B2 u' F2 L2 F2 L' r U2 L2 R2 U2 D F R f' L' r' u' B2 D u' F2 B2 u' F R u D' R2 
11. 39.44 L2 u2 f U B' r2 D' u F' u' f2 F U' R F r' L' F2 L2 R D' L2 U2 r F' R2 D f r' F2 r2 B2 D' U f F' u' f2 F2 r2 
12. 42.91 f2 u' D' U L2 B2 f2 U F R' u L2 R U F' L B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B' F' f R' F2 L D f2 L r f' R' f' u2 r B R' L*


sup


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 30, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> 45.19, 43.39, 43.65, 43.78, (37.13), 46.43, (49.25), 37.39, 47.65, 43.27, 39.44, 42.91 = 43.31
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K4 I presume?


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Oct 30, 2012)

Timed all PLLs to see how fast I can possible do them. 
Some stats
Avg time per alg 2.12
Fastest 1.31 H
Slowest 2.93 Na
Time for all PLLs (not a time attack) 44.5
PB PLL time attack 55.67
Avg TPS an alg 6.4
Highest TPS Y perm with 8.85 (17 turns in 1.92)
Lowest TPS Gd 4.65 (12 in 2.58)
Number of PLLs sub 2 9 (T, Ja, Jb, Aa, Ab, Ua, Ub, H, Y)
Still no sub 1 PLLS though =(
Full solve average about 25 seconds so I think my PLL stage is fairly quick (long as I recognize well)


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 30, 2012)

7x7 pb: 4:29.686


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 30, 2012)

2:24.42 megaminx PB single. First sub 2:30. I feel like I'm suddenly improving a bunch on megaminx...


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 30, 2012)

Ao5: 2:12.10. still so low SD

1. 2:12.60 Rw2 Uw' Lw' Uw2 B2 F D2 U2 Lw' R D2 Lw Bw' U2 Lw2 R U Rw D Fw2 Lw' R' Bw L2 D Uw B' Dw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw Uw Rw D2 L' D' Lw' Dw Uw B2 Dw2 L Rw R' U Bw' Fw R' Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Bw D' Fw2 L R2 Uw2 B2
2. 2:12.97 Uw F Lw Rw2 R' U Bw2 L2 D' Uw Lw2 Rw' Dw Bw2 L2 Lw' D2 B' L2 Lw' B' Fw F L R' Bw' D' U L2 Uw2 B Fw2 Uw' B2 Bw' R' D2 U2 Bw2 D2 L Lw2 F' Uw U' F2 D F R' Fw F2 L' Bw' U Rw F Rw2 U' Rw Bw'
3. (2:23.02)U2 L R F R2 Fw2 Dw' B' F' Uw' U' L2 Lw' F2 L2 Uw' U' L2 Bw' Rw U Bw' R' Uw2 Lw2 Fw' F2 R' D2 L' Uw2 Rw B2 Rw2 R Fw' D2 R Fw' F2 R2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R B' F' Lw' Uw' L' Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw Rw' D' U' B2
4. (2:09.90)Rw2 Bw2 D Uw' B2 Fw F2 Dw U2 Fw L Uw Lw2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Bw R2 Dw2 L' Lw Rw2 R F Lw B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw D' Fw2 R' Bw2 Rw R Dw Uw' Fw2 D B2 U' R Dw2 Uw' Lw B D U2 R B2 Lw2 Dw' B L Fw D2 L2 R B2 Fw2
5. 2:10.74 B' R Fw F R Bw2 Uw2 L Dw' F L Lw2 Bw' F' Lw2 D Uw Rw Uw' Bw2 D2 Dw2 U' F' Lw2 Rw2 B2 R2 Fw2 Uw B' Bw2 L' F' R' D L2 Lw' Bw2 L' Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw B Bw F Dw Rw2 Fw' U2 B Lw' R' D' U'


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 31, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Talked about cubing for public speaking today, lecturer was very, very impressed even though I left out some stuff I meant to say and thought I did badly :successkid: She was more interested in OH than 7x7 though.
> 
> After that, 41.22 4x4 single handscrambled and timed with iPhone outside Coffee Bean lol. Dat a PB.



I did the same last year too. I did not introduce OH tho, there isn't enough time. I have like 3minutes time limit back then. Got 35marks I think from Ms Samantha.


----------



## emolover (Oct 31, 2012)

OH average of 50

9.30, 11.48, 9.91, 8.91, 8.25, 3.84, 17.60, 9.02, 8.65, 3.54, 3.56, 6.55, 15.73, 4.34, 7.89, 8.20, 8.39, 8.20, 6.82, 10.24, 7.74, 7.98, 6.97, 5.56, 7.21, 15.37, 6.40, 8.73, 6.19, 8.42, 7.12, 8.58, 3.43, 8.97, 9.22, 7.58, 6.94, 8.38, 7.62, 7.83, 8.33, 7.84, 8.74, 9.11, 5.86, 5.82, 4.54, 6.54, 8.67, 6.84

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.43
worst time: 17.60

current avg5: 6.40 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 4.82 (σ = 1.55)

current avg12: 7.41 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 7.16 (σ = 1.86)

current avg50: 7.72 (σ = 1.54)
best avg50: 7.72 (σ = 1.54)


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 31, 2012)

emolover said:


> OH average of 50
> 
> 9.30, 11.48, 9.91, 8.91, 8.25, 3.84, 17.60, 9.02, 8.65, 3.54, 3.56, 6.55, 15.73, 4.34, 7.89, 8.20, 8.39, 8.20, 6.82, 10.24, 7.74, 7.98, 6.97, 5.56, 7.21, 15.37, 6.40, 8.73, 6.19, 8.42, 7.12, 8.58, 3.43, 8.97, 9.22, 7.58, 6.94, 8.38, 7.62, 7.83, 8.33, 7.84, 8.74, 9.11, 5.86, 5.82, 4.54, 6.54, 8.67, 6.84
> 
> ...



? OH 2x2?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2012)

2x2?


----------



## emolover (Oct 31, 2012)

OSHIT I didn't put that lol.


----------



## Julian (Nov 1, 2012)

First time my first solve of the day has been sub-9.

8.83 U' F R' D L' U' R2 L B' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R'

y2 U R' D F R D2
U L' U L U' L U L'
L' U' L U' L' U L
U y R U' R' U' y' R' U' R
y' R' U (R l) U' R' U
x U' F R' F' r U R U' r' U2

And about 10 solves later, another sub-9.

8.75 U2 B U' F U F R' F' L F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 B2

L F' D L D L
U y' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
U' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 L U'
L2 U L
R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' U'


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 1, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I did the same last year too. I did not introduce OH tho, there isn't enough time. I have like 3minutes time limit back then. Got 35marks I think from Ms Samantha.



I talked about WCA and its official events, that's how OH got into the picture. Mine is 5 mins  who is Ms Samantha lol?


----------



## emolover (Nov 1, 2012)

4.28, 3.13, 4.39, 2.92, 3.93, 3.93, 3.63, 4.76, 2.52, 3.96, 3.69, 4.84, 3.87, 2.09, 3.86, 3.65, 4.07, 3.76, 3.66, 3.26, 2.96, 4.30, 3.45, 2.17, 5.36, 3.79, 3.58, 1.86, 3.15, 3.01, 3.34, 3.43, 2.96, *3.36, 2.05, 1.33, 2.50, 1.81*, 3.41, 2.57, 3.37



Spoiler



number of times: 41/41
best time: 1.33
worst time: 5.36

current avg5: 2.81 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 2.12 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 2.84 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 2.75 (σ = 0.64)

current avg25: 3.13 (σ = 0.60)
best avg25: 3.13 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 3.37 (σ = 0.62)



This is only .2 off of my PB for avg12, for average of 5 it is a PB, and for the avg25 I believe its off by .15. This is stackmated so I would consider this PB's.


----------



## nccube (Nov 1, 2012)

6x6x6 cube
01-nov-2012 12:10:57 - 13:14:36

Mean: 3:03.17
Average: 3:03.57
Best time: 2:40.78
Median: 3:02.32
Worst time: 3:21.53
Standard deviation: 10.15

Best average of 5: 2:59.23
4-8 - 2:59.27 (2:40.78) 3:00.81 (3:10.96) 2:57.61

Best average of 12: 3:03.57
1-12 - 3:03.83 (3:21.53) 3:10.75 2:59.27 (2:40.78) 3:00.81 3:10.96 2:57.61 3:11.31 3:09.78 2:53.84 2:57.58



Spoiler



1. 3:03.83 2D F' 2F2 3F 2D' 3F2 B2 3U' 3F' R 2U2 R' 2F2 D B' R2 3F' D2 3R U' 2U F2 2F' 2B' L 2F 2D L2 3R' 2R' R 3F2 2B L2 U2 3U 2D 3F' 2B' 2U2 2D 3F 2U' 3U' 2D 3F' U2 3F U2 2U' 3U 2D' 2F D' R' U' L2 3F2 3U 2F2 3F2 2L D 3F 2B2 B U' 2R' 2F 3U D L2 2L2 2R R2 F 3F' 2B D' 2F
2. 3:21.53 3U2 R2 2B' 2D L2 3U2 F2 2B' 2U2 3U' 3R2 3F' 2U2 2D R2 3F 2R2 B' 2D 2F D L2 B' 3U' 2F2 L' 3U D 3R R2 B' L' 2L2 3R' 3F2 R' B2 2U 2L2 2U2 3U2 3F' 2B2 U 3F' 2B 2U 3R 2U F2 2U' B L 2B' 3R' R U2 3U' 2R' 3F 2B2 3R2 3U2 2R R 2B' 2D' 2L' 3R' R 3U' 3F L2 2L' 2U2 D2 2B 3R' 2U' 2F
3. 3:10.75 2B' 3U2 2D' 3F L' F' L 3U' L2 3R' 2R' R2 2U D F 2F2 B2 D F 2B2 U2 2F2 2R 2B' B2 3R U' 3U 3F2 3U2 D F 3F2 2B' L U2 2D 2R' B2 2D' L2 2L2 3R' 2R' R' 2U 2B2 L 2D 2B' 3R' F' B D' B2 3U D2 B' D 3F' U D' F2 U D 2R U B' 2L U' 2L2 D' B2 2D2 2B D2 2F U' 3F2 U2 
4. 2:59.27 3R2 U' D' 2R2 F' 3F L2 2L2 2R2 2D' L 2B2 3R' F R' 2D' 2B 2U2 2D R 3U2 2D D2 2L F 2F' 3F' B D 2R2 F' 2F 2R' 2U 3R2 U' R 3U D 3R F' U 2U 3U' 2D2 2R' F 2F2 U 2D2 D L 3R' F 2B 2L' R2 U 2B2 B2 2U2 2B 2L' R U' D F2 2U' 3R' 3F2 L2 2L2 R' 2F' L 3F 2U' R' 2D' 3R2
5. 2:40.78 2B L 3R' 2R R' U 3R' 2F 3F2 2B B 3U 2D' B' D 2F 3R 3U R U' 2U' 3R' U2 D2 2B2 U 3R2 F2 U 2D' 3R2 2R2 R' 2F2 3U2 2B 2U2 3U 2D' 2B2 2D 2L2 2R R2 U' 2L' 3U' 2B 2L2 3R' 3F B2 2D' 2R 2U' D' 2F R2 2F 2U2 D' L 2L' 2F' 2B' B2 U2 3U' D' L2 2F' 2B' R' 2F 2D 3F2 3R2 3F2 B L'
6. 3:00.81 3R2 R' F' 3F D 3F2 L 3R' F 2B2 3R' U 2U R2 U' F 2F2 3F' 3U' 2D2 3R F U' D' L 3F2 U D F2 R 2F2 L F2 2F' 2U' 2L' F' 2F' U' 2U' 3R D2 3R2 F2 2B2 3R U 2U2 2D' L' 2F2 2D 3F R' F 3R U' 3U' 2D D2 B L2 2L2 2F2 2B D' F2 U2 2L2 3R D' R 2F 2D' F 2F' 3R2 U' 2U2 3U'
7. 3:10.96 2F 3F2 2B2 D2 3F2 2D' B' 2L2 B L F 2U 2D' 2L' 3R2 2U2 3R2 2D' F' 3U D2 3F' 3R2 2D2 2R' R' 2B2 U2 2U' 2D 3R' F 2R' 2B' 3R' 2R' 2B 2R R' F2 3F' R 2B2 2D 2R2 D2 R' 2U2 3U' F' 2R' 3U' 2D2 2L U 2F L' 2L 3R R 3F 2B2 3R 2R 2D B2 2D2 L U2 2D2 D F 3R2 3F 3U 2L2 2B U 2L U'
8. 2:57.61 2D 3R R 2F' 2L' 2F R 3F 3U F' U' 2D' F2 2B U' 2U2 D2 3R 3F2 R2 3F U 2U' 2R U' B2 U2 2L2 D2 2R' 2F 2D 3F2 2B' 3U2 2D' 2L2 U 3U2 2L 2F 3F B' L' 2R' F' 2R2 R' 2F2 2B2 3U 2R B2 2R2 U 2D 2B' D2 3R 2U' 2D' L' 2L' 3R2 2R 2U2 2D 2F2 2U 3U' D' B' L2 D' 3R2 R2 F D2 2L' 3R
9. 3:11.31 2R R' B 2U2 2F' 3F' 2R D R' 2B' B L' 2L 3R' 3U2 F2 B 3U 2D2 2R' 2U B 3R2 U 2U2 3U2 3R U2 2U2 3F R' 2F' 3U L R F D B2 R U 3F' 2L2 F 3U' 2F' L2 R2 2D2 F2 U2 2D2 3F' D' B2 L2 2L' 2R2 R 3U2 F2 3F 3R' 2U2 L2 F 3U' 2L F 3F2 2R2 R 3U2 R2 U2 3U D2 2F2 2B' 3U L2
10. 3:09.78 3F2 B' 2R' F' U 3U R' F2 B' 2D 2F R2 3U2 3R' D' B 2R2 2U' 2D2 L' 3R2 U F 2F' 2B2 U' B2 2U 3F2 B2 2L 2D' 2F' 2R2 B 2U B2 2L2 D2 2R' U2 2R' R B2 3R2 R2 D 2B2 B' 2D2 L B2 2D2 D' 2R' B2 2L2 2D L 3R' D2 3F' 2U D L2 3U' D' 2L F2 U2 F D 3F2 U2 L 3R2 R' B2 2U B'
11. 2:53.84 3F' U' R' U2 3F' 3U' 3R2 2R2 U' 3R2 2F2 2U B2 L2 B' 3U2 R 3F2 3R2 3U2 2R' 2D2 2L' 2R2 2D L' 3U 2D2 3R2 F 3U2 R' 2B2 L' 3R' B D2 F2 2B' U F 2L 3R2 2R2 F2 2D2 L2 R' 3F L R' 2U' 3R' 2U L 2U' D' 3R 2D2 F2 3U' 2L' 2D F2 2F' 3F2 B2 2D' B2 U2 L2 2U 3U' 2D R U' 2U D2 3F2 D
12. 2:57.58 F2 2U' 3U' 2L2 3F2 L' 2L2 R2 3F U' 3F' R' 2F2 2D2 D B L2 2R 2B' D2 2F2 3F L' 3F' 3R' 2R 2B' L' B D2 B D' 2L 3F2 2D' 3F 2D' F D2 2F L 3R 2D2 3F2 3U2 L U2 2D' 3R2 F' D L' 2R' R2 U' D 2F' R' 2D2 D' F2 3F2 U L2 3F L2 R2 2U2 3U' R2 2B' 3U2 2F R 3F' B' D 2F2 2B2 D2


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 1, 2012)

FINALLY MEGAMINX SUB-2!!!

Time: 1:55.77
1:55.77 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2012)

current avg5: 10.000 (σ = 0.47)
10.195, 9.466, 10.338, (13.668), (9.059)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> 4.28, 3.13, 4.39, 2.92, 3.93, 3.93, 3.63, 4.76, 2.52, 3.96, 3.69, 4.84, 3.87, 2.09, 3.86, 3.65, 4.07, 3.76, 3.66, 3.26, 2.96, 4.30, 3.45, 2.17, 5.36, 3.79, 3.58, 1.86, 3.15, 3.01, 3.34, 3.43, 2.96, *3.36, 2.05, 1.33, 2.50, 1.81*, 3.41, 2.57, 3.37
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still with ortega?


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 1, 2012)

51.56 megasingle PB (pll skip)
55.43 megasingle on tape

1. 55.43 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2012)

4x4 strict LBL

best time: 52.30

best avg5: 1:02.21 (σ = 4.02)
1:06.20, 1:02.27, 58.16, (1:12.88), (52.30)

best avg12: 1:07.41 (σ = 4.51)
(1:14.78), 1:06.20, 1:02.27, 58.16, 1:12.88, (52.30), 1:07.65, 1:11.37, 1:11.41, 1:06.61, 1:07.48, 1:10.08


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 1, 2012)

wtfwtfwtf

-Power went out on Monday night. Decide to try and attempt to do solves w/ a couple flashlights shining on me. Think it's going to go terribly.
-Switched to yau over a month ago and haven't beaten my redux avg12 yet. Got about 1.5-2sec off of it on a good session w/ yau some time ago.
-Start 4x4 session
-Get the best session of my life while beating my all time avg12 by a second and yau avg12 by over 2 seconds. Mind blown.

53.32, 56.19, (46.40), (56.20), 54.79, 55.48, 49.01, 54.40, 50.26, 52.57, 46.70, 50.75 = 52.35


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Nov 2, 2012)

11.31s solve - hand scrambled by my friend. Doesn't count as a record though.

Rank 100 (God of Tetris) on Tetris Battle, Facebook


----------



## emolover (Nov 2, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Still with ortega?



LOL yes!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 2, 2012)

Haven't done any serious cubing in a while so this is good.

9.48, 10.40, 9.48, (8.21), 9.95, 9.57, 9.79, 9.00, 8.61, (11.96), 8.60, 10.29 = 9.52


----------



## tx789 (Nov 2, 2012)

I got my Shengshou today

Pyraminx
2/11/2012 7:58:53 PM - 9:12:22 PM

Mean: 10.79
Average: 10.81
Best time: 3.22
Median: 11.12
Worst time: 15.86
Standard deviation: 2.52



Spoiler



Best average of 5: 7.65
56-60 - 7.65 7.11 (9.69) 8.19 (3.22)

Best average of 12: 8.25
57-68 - 7.11 9.69 8.19 (3.22) (12.91) 8.27 11.96 9.52 9.00 6.15 8.55 4.06

1. 13.09 U' R B U' B L U R' b l u'
2. 8.95 B L' R B L' B' L B U' b r u'
3. 12.47 B U R L U' R L r' l' u'
4. 10.66 B' R' L U B' L' U' b' r l
5. 8.76 U L U L R' L U' B L'
6. 12.26 L' U L' B L' U R L' b' l' u'
7. 12.31 R' B' R' B L R B' L r' u
8. 11.65 B' R' U' B U L U b r
9. 9.36 B' R' L R B' U L' b r' l u'
10. 15.46 B L' U R L' U L' U' b' r l u
11. 9.06 R' U' B L R U' B L' U b l'
12. 12.80 B R' L' B' R B L R U r' l' u'
13. 10.57 U' B R U' B' L' B b' l' u'
14. 10.85 B' L' U' B R' B' R' r l
15. 12.42 B U L' B L U' B' R' U b' u
16. 9.29 L' B' R' L B' L R' B b' r u'
17. 12.06 R B R U' R' L U r l
18. 11.33 U L B' U L' B U L' l' u
19. 9.30 L U' B' R' U B' R U b' r u
20. 10.27 L R' U R' U' B' U b l
21. 13.05 B' L' B R U' R' L' U' b u'
22. 9.85 U' L' B L' R U' B' R U' r' l' u
23. 10.61 B U' L' B' L' R' U R l'
24. 10.74 B' L' U' B U R' L B' l' u'
25. 11.87 L B' U B' U' R' U' B' b r' l
26. 13.76 R' B' L B U' L' B' b' r l' u'
27. 15.86 B R L' R' U' L R' U' b l' u'
28. 10.10 B' U' L' R' B L U' L b r' l' u'
29. 8.87 L' U' B L' U R L R
30. 10.33 L' B' U L' B U L' U' b l
31. 12.90 R' U L U' B R L' R U' b r l
32. 11.31 U L' U R' L R' B R' U' b l u
33. 8.03 U' B' L R B' R U' R' b' u'
34. 14.25 R L R' B' L U' B L U' b' r l' u
35. 11.73 L' R U B R' U B' R' b'
36. 14.04 R U' R' L R' L U' L' U' b' r' l' u'
37. 8.14 U' L' R B L' R L B b' r l
38. 12.01 B' L' R U' B' L' B L' U' b r' u'
39. 7.46 R L B L' R B R U r' l
40. 11.02 B R B' U L' R' B' U b r
41. 13.58 R' U L' R B' R L R r' l' u
42. 6.28 L' R B L R' L' B' L' b r' u'
43. 10.43 U L' B' R U B' U L b' l' u
44. 14.53 U' B U B' R U B U' b r' l u'
45. 12.18 B' R B' R L' r l' u'
46. 11.08 B L B' R L' R U' R' r' l u'
47. 12.55 L B' R' L' R' L' U' r l u
48. 10.58 L R' L U' B' L U' B U' r' l' u
49. 11.83 R B L' U R U' B' U b' l' u
50. 13.62 B' L' B' U R L B b r
51. 15.41 U B L' R B U' B' L U' b l'
52. 14.30 B U' R' B L R B' U b r' u'
53. 12.37 L B U R' L' B' L U b l
54. 8.55 B' L B' L' B' L U' b u
55. 12.61 U L' U B' R' B' L' b r'
56. 7.65 L R L' U R L' U' R b r' l'
57. 7.11 U' B U B' U' B' U L b' r' l u
58. 9.69 B' R U B' R B R U' b' u'
59. 8.19 B R' L B L' R' B R r' l
60. 3.22 B' U' L' U b l' u
61. 12.91 B U' B' R' U' B R' U' B' b r l' u
62. 8.27 B L R' U B U R B' b' r
63. 11.96 L R B' R L' U B' L r' l u
64. 9.52 B' L B U' L' R' L U' b r l u
65. 9.00 R' B R' U R' L U' b' r u'
66. 6.15 L' R' L R' L' U L' R' L' r u
67. 8.55 L' R' U R' L' R' U' R' l u
68. 4.06 U R L U L' U' l' u
69. 11.53 L U' R' U' B L r l' u'
70. 11.66 L' B' L U L' R' U' R' b' l u'
71. 7.52 U' B' U L' R' U' R B' U' u'
72. 9.40 B L U' L R' B' L' b l' u
73. 11.97 R L R' U' B' U' R U' l' u
74. 12.75 L R' B' U R L' B' U b
75. 9.84 U L B U' B' R' L U r' u
76. 11.15 U' R U L R' b r l u
77. 11.22 U' L' R' B' L U r' l' u
78. 13.44 U' L U' L B' R U L' U b' r' u
79. 12.63 U L' R' U L R U' B U' l u
80. 11.18 U' B R' B L R' U' R' b' r l' u
81. 7.63 L U B U' R' L U' R b' r' l' u
82. 11.00 U B' R' L' B R B' b' l u'
83. 4.52 B' U L' U L' B' L' r' u'
84. 8.94 U' L' B' R L U' B' b r u
85. 12.28 U' R' U B' U R B' b r l
86. 11.53 R U L' R U R L' r' l u
87. 9.58 B' R' L' U' B L U' b' l u'
88. 10.80 B' R L' B' U' L B l u
89. 8.38 B' L' U' L R' U' l'
90. 15.55 B' U L' B' L R L U' b' r' l u
91. 13.83 B' L B' U B U B R U' b r' l u
92. 7.56 L' R L' B' U L u
93. 7.25 L U' B U' L U' B' L U' r l
94. 12.66 R' U B R' B L' U' b' r' l'
95. 10.46 U' B' U R' L' R' B' L' U b' r u
96. 12.11 L B' R' U' R U' L' R' U' b' r l
97. 13.83 R U L' R' L' U R U' b r' l u
98. 13.75 R U' B' R U' R' U L' l u
99. 6.36 B U B L U' R' U' L' b r' l'
100. 11.52 B L' U B L U L R U r l u'


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Square-1
Nov 2, 2012 11:20:18 AM - 11:50:32 AM

Mean: 18.82
Average: 18.60
Best time: 12.31
Median: 18.47
Worst time: 27.49
Standard deviation: 3.94

Best average of 5: 17.43
1-5 - (12.31) 15.05 21.42 15.83 (27.49)

Best average of 12: 18.60
1-12 - (12.31) 15.05 21.42 15.83 (27.49) 17.73 19.23 19.63 18.45 24.18 18.49 16.00

1. 12.31 (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (6,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,2)
2. 15.05 (-2,0) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-4) /
3. 21.42 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (6,0)
4. 15.83 (1,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,3) / (0,-5)
5. 27.49 (-3,-4) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (2,-1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (-2,4)
6. 17.73 (0,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (6,1) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0)
7. 19.23 (0,-4) / (1,-5) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (0,5)
8. 19.63 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (-4,5) /
9. 18.45 (0,-4) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (6,-2) / (6,0)
10. 24.18 (1,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (1,-5) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (-4,-3)
11. 18.49 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (-2,3) / (-4,-5) /
12. 16.00 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,2) / (0,-4)


First ever sub-20 average of 12


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 2, 2012)

1:00.05 Ao12 Megaminx

(55.96) 56.43 59.66 58.38 60.67 59.90 59.15 59.39 61.25 61.99 63.64 (64.10)

 Yay PB
 Not sub-1
UKO Tomorrow, Bring it on


----------



## Lapinsavant (Nov 2, 2012)

5x5 avg5 and also official lol: 1:43.84 ; 1:54.58 ; (2:00.69) ; (1:41.09); 1:42.15 = 1:46.86


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2012)

Megaminx. I'm still having some trouble controlling my Dayan.

best avg5: 1:19.32 (σ = 0.92)
1:20.26, (1:18.31), (1:29.02), 1:18.43, 1:19.27

best avg12: 1:23.38 (σ = 4.18)
1:19.93, 1:23.42, 1:20.89, 1:28.52, 1:25.93+, 1:28.17, (1:30.49), 1:20.26, (1:18.31), 1:29.02, 1:18.43, 1:19.27


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 2, 2012)

1. 7:36.94 U 3f r' f' r2 B 3b L2 b 3d u2 d' 3l R2 l2 3d' r' L' 3u' u 3l' f2 F 3d2 b f r2 f l' D2 U2 R d l b2 F B d2 3d l2 R 3u 3l2 u B' l' L2 3f' 3b2 b' l2 3u b 3d2 f d' 3d' B2 3d' 3b B' u2 r2 3b' R 3d 3r l b f r 3r F2 B d2 f2 3r' d2 b' 3f' d2 f2 d' r' f' r2 U' F' u2 3f2 3l2 B2 3f' F' R' r2 3f' 3u u B' 
7x7 single 
3:20 centers, ~7 reduction


----------



## ottozing (Nov 2, 2012)

Average of 5: 47.209
1. (45.438) L' B u2 F2 r2 U2 L' u2 B2 r' L' F L' B' R' L2 D2 L D' F2 r2 u' U' R L2 B' F' u' D' B' U f' r f L U' u' D r' L' 
2. 49.313 u' B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' f U2 u F2 D2 r2 L' u2 D' f u F D2 u2 U2 f2 B D' u' f' B2 U' r' f U u2 r2 R u U L U' B2 
3. (56.405) U L U' r2 F' u B' U2 D' L' u U' L R' D2 B R' D' r2 F2 R' F' U2 B U' D2 r' R L U2 B' U2 R f F B u L r' u 
4. 46.736 r2 B' u2 R2 f2 F r F2 B2 R2 D' L f2 F2 L2 F R' U u2 r2 L f F B u f2 r2 U' L2 u2 f' r F' f' U u f' B R' F2 
5. 45.578 B R2 u r L2 U' r U D u' r2 L2 D L' B D' U' r' f U' L2 B' f D f2 u' f D' r' R f U' D' L F L U' r' L2 u' 

Part of a 48.795 Ao12


----------



## Julian (Nov 3, 2012)

Average of 12: 10.80
1. 10.27 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D R B' L2 F2 U' F R' F2 L D' B 
2. (12.93) F2 D2 R B2 L B2 R' F2 L R U F' L' D U' R' B2 L2 U' R' 
3. 10.50 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B F U2 F' L D R U' R' F2 U' B' R2 B 
4. 9.93 L2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F D2 L2 B' F' D R' U2 F 
5. 11.15 D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 D F2 D' B' U2 
6. 12.52 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U' B2 U2 L2 F' U' R' B 
7. 10.08 D2 L' F2 B D F2 D B R2 F2 D2 L U2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
8. 10.11 R2 F U2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F R2 F2 D' L' F D' B2 D2 F D' L' F 
9. (9.63) B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 U R2 U' B2 L' D' L2 R2 F' R U F2 U2 R2 
10. 10.16 D L2 B' U2 R2 L' F' U' B D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' 
11. 11.71 R F B2 R' U R' F R2 F R2 D B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' 
12. 11.56 B2 D F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F L U B U' L U' L R2 U'

Solves 6-10 are a 10.12 Ao5 (so close!)

EDIT: 7.69 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B R' D2 F2 L2 B U2 R' D L2 U' (7th sub-8)

y' F' (U D) R' F D'
R' U R U' y R U R'
L U' L' R' U' R
y' R U' R'
y' R U R' U y' R' U' R
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 3, 2012)

I solved my 6x6, first solve was untimed but about ~51 min lol. I then went and learned some new things, Second solve would've been around 15:30 but I had a big pop on 3x3 stage and DNF'd. Then I assembled (took a while ), and quit 6x6 for the day.

Although...I think it improved my 5x5, first solve in a while, 5:18.66, PB. Gonna do some more sometime.

Big cubes :|


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 3, 2012)

got a 14+2 in 2x2 BLD with orthega. Scramble was R' F2 R' F U2 R' F' R U2 
Solution: 
y U' y L' U L
[Double Sune CLL]
z2 [Jperm]

Was pretty lucky, because I didn't know exactly where the JPerm was gonna be


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 3, 2012)

qcube
(9.105) 10.271 (12.421) 10.396 9.286 => 9.984

second sub ten qcube average

I tried to roll it to good avg 12 but...

9.105 10.271 12.421 10.396 9.286 15.843 (8.516) 16.015 13.014 *(31.918) 29.649 26.172* => 15.217


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2012)

Hahaha, what happened?


----------



## Jakube (Nov 3, 2012)

Finally!

Sub 20 avg12 on qcube

20.802 19.907 18.289 (22.094) 20.165 20.946 17.885 21.685 20.155 (16.564) 18.135 18.993 => 19.696


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 3, 2012)

4x4

40.83, (47.24), 42.76, [36.56, 38.87, 36.93, 44.10, 37.04], 45.84, 43.17, 38.61, (35.39) = 40.47 avg12

In brackets is 37.61 avg5 :O :O :O

Oh ya, and that 35.39 had partiy


----------



## Hershey (Nov 3, 2012)

times:
10.66, 13.58, 12.28, 11.25, 12.20, (9.52), 11.11, 10.35, (18.17), 11.15, 15.52, 12.91

number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.52
worst time: 18.17
current avg5: 13.19 (σ = 2.20)
best avg5: 10.87 (σ = 0.45)
current avg12: 12.10 (σ = 1.58)

Yay sub 11!


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 3, 2012)

1. 1:58.58 D l r b' L' D2 F2 U2 d2 B' D2 B' u' L' d u2 B' l2 r f2 R' F' R2 B' L' F u' B r2 R2 U' D R' d R' F2 b u' U' b2 L2 D' u L2 f u l2 b L2 D B L' F2 D2 U2 u f' B2 l' b 
2nd sub 2 on 5x5

Rolled the **** out of this single
Average of 12: 2:15.73 *Bold is 2:13.63 Ao5*
1. (1:58.58) D l r b' L' D2 F2 U2 d2 B' D2 B' u' L' d u2 B' l2 r f2 R' F' R2 B' L' F u' B r2 R2 U' D R' d R' F2 b u' U' b2 L2 D' u L2 f u l2 b L2 D B L' F2 D2 U2 u f' B2 l' b 
2. 2:18.74 U2 f2 U' B L2 F f2 R' l2 u D' b2 r2 l d' r2 U F' l R' f2 u' d2 R b' F2 u F2 R U' L2 B2 L' b' f' d' r f2 L' D2 R B' F' D' R' D' d2 U' L2 r2 D r f2 d2 b2 D2 d2 b2 f' R 
3. 2:16.10 U2 R2 F2 D l u' f F' D f U2 l2 f r2 f2 U' r' d b' f U2 F L' U' u b' U F' d2 r2 f L' b2 u2 L' l2 b2 B L' D B2 d' r2 R' U2 R2 r b' d' D r' F2 B L F' L' f2 d R2 F 
4. 2:13.51 b2 r2 b' u R2 D2 R' U R2 B2 u2 b2 L2 B' u' R2 B' F' R' D2 f b2 R F2 R l2 r U' L' r2 F2 B' D' F2 R2 L' B f' l d L' U R l' d r B2 u' r2 U2 d2 r U' d2 l' r b' d2 F2 u' 
*5. 2:15.77 D' l2 R' d U' b2 l u b2 u F' U2 r F2 D' R' D2 d l' b l' b' d' R U' F2 l2 r' F2 b2 d' L' B r R' d r2 b u B' b f2 U l L2 r' u f' d2 U' F2 D2 r u' D2 R' b d2 b' B 
6. 2:19.58 b2 f R2 F2 L F2 d2 l' D' B f' L2 U2 R D F' U2 l B F' R' L' B' l2 B R2 F' B' d f2 U2 L' f' u F' B2 L2 U' L2 d2 l2 F2 b2 U2 b' D' B' b2 u U2 f r D' b2 D' f D' R2 b' R2 
7. 2:16.65 R d2 D2 B' U F2 U' L2 u U l' r' d' F' B2 f' u2 L' F2 r' D' r R' l' u' d l d' R2 d l' L' R b U2 u' B L d2 B' R' D' f' R2 l U l D b2 d' l d' L' u f' R' l' B2 d u' 
8. 2:08.24 B2 L' d U2 l' D R r2 U' r u R2 F' d2 l2 B2 U d' R2 L l B' l d' F' r f' F2 u2 d R d2 F' B' u2 r2 l' f b' R' F r2 d D b' d U f2 R2 D l' b2 B D2 B R D d U2 b2 
9. 2:08.48 B2 F' d' f' U u f D l' d2 f2 u R2 r' B b2 L' F' r2 l2 B D2 L2 b' R d2 D2 u2 b' f2 r U B' f2 u2 f B' d' b' B2 l2 D2 U u2 L' b U u2 b' u D2 L' b D2 l' B f L2 u b2 *
10. (2:29.42) r b' u D2 L U' b' L' r2 D l2 r U b U F' r2 F' d' u F2 r2 f' l' f' d2 L f' r2 F' D2 B2 L2 r2 l' u b2 d l2 B b F d2 l2 u r2 D d' l' U b2 D' u L' l' d2 U' l' L' u' 
11. 2:26.84 r' d2 D' r2 F2 u' U' r U2 u' b2 l d2 R2 d' F2 L' f2 L' b R2 r f' F d R' D r' B' U2 d D R F2 u' d' F' l U b l' D u d2 F l D' d2 u' f F r2 D' F' d' D' f r' b' L2 
12. 2:13.34 R2 f2 d2 r' d B' d2 u' b f2 u2 R' L D2 B' u2 r2 F D2 R2 B L' B2 b R f' U F' l2 D' d B2 b u' f F R2 L2 r B2 u F U2 B' f F' L2 F d' l' R' b' l2 L2 U B' U B2 l2 b


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 3, 2012)

*Finally sub-15*

3x3x3 14.96 Mean of 100

I'm finally sub-15 

Times and Scrambles:


Spoiler



3889	Nov 3, 2012 3:51:15 PM	00:15.89 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L' D2 B2 U L2 B' D' U L' B2
3888	Nov 3, 2012 3:50:37 PM	00:17.57 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' U' L U' L B D2 F D' L F' R D'
3887	Nov 3, 2012 3:49:53 PM	00:18.62 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D L' D' R' F' D' L2 B' D B U
3886	Nov 3, 2012 3:49:21 PM	00:12.88 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B' D' L F2 D U' R U' B'
3885	Nov 3, 2012 3:47:27 PM	00:16.01 U' L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R' B R2 F D R D2 L2 D' L' U'
3884	Nov 3, 2012 3:46:53 PM	00:12.97 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D U' R U' B2 R' F R' B' L B' F' L2
3883	Nov 3, 2012 3:46:24 PM	00:12.51 D F2 U B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' F D' L' F D B U2 B2 F' R U'
3882	Nov 3, 2012 3:45:40 PM	00:17.75 D' L2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 U B2 D F' R2 F' R' L U' B' F2 L B2 U
3881	Nov 3, 2012 3:45:02 PM	00:14.18 F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L D' B' R U F2 D2 R' B' D'
3880	Nov 3, 2012 3:44:18 PM	00:11.16 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 R' F' U' B D' B D2 F U2 B2
3879	Nov 3, 2012 3:43:36 PM	00:12.87 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' U2 R B2 R F U R' B' U'
3878	Nov 3, 2012 3:43:03 PM	00:14.36 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D B2 L' U' R2 F' D2 R' U2 F R'
3877	Nov 3, 2012 3:42:26 PM	00:10.89 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R' D2 U B F' L2 D B2 L D2 U'
3876	Nov 3, 2012 3:41:50 PM	00:12.65 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 D F2 U B' D L' B' L' F D2 R' D2 B2 U2
3875	Nov 3, 2012 3:41:13 PM	00:17.97 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 D B2 U F2 D' R D' U2 F R F' L B' R2 D U
3874	Nov 3, 2012 3:40:23 PM	00:16.65 F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F' R' B2 U L F D B U B' L2
3873	Nov 3, 2012 3:39:41 PM	00:13.47 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D L' U' F R B F' L' D B' D2 U2
3872	Nov 3, 2012 3:39:10 PM	00:14.40 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F' D R' L D B2 F R L F U'
3871	Nov 3, 2012 3:38:29 PM	00:13.05 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 U' F' D' R' F D2 U2 B F U B R'
3870	Nov 3, 2012 3:37:59 PM	00:12.81 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D2 R' D B' R2 D2 U2 F U B2 D
3869	Nov 3, 2012 3:36:19 PM	00:17.73 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L' D' F2 R' L U' B' D' F' L' D2
3868	Nov 3, 2012 3:35:42 PM	00:15.96 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U F' D U2 F' U B F L' F D' U'
3867	Nov 3, 2012 3:35:01 PM	00:13.15 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 L D2 B' D2 R F2 D' R B2 L2 U'
3866	Nov 3, 2012 3:34:23 PM	00:15.68 R2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' U' B' R' L D' R2 F' U2 L F2
3865	Nov 3, 2012 3:33:52 PM	00:14.47 B2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' D R' F2 L' D' F' D2 R'
3864	Nov 3, 2012 3:33:16 PM	00:14.14 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' R' F' R' L2 F U2 L' D U'
3863	Nov 3, 2012 3:32:45 PM	00:15.73 F2 D F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B L B R B L D' U B2
3862	Nov 3, 2012 3:32:15 PM	00:15.19 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U' L' B2 U' B F R B' R L B D
3861	Nov 3, 2012 3:31:47 PM	00:15.77 D2 R2 D' U' L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F L2 D' R2 L' F' L2 D R U'
3860	Nov 3, 2012 3:31:10 PM	00:10.17 D L2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B U2 R' L' D' B' F2 R L D U2
3859	Nov 3, 2012 3:30:38 PM	00:16.05 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 L U2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 D U' L' U'
3858	Nov 3, 2012 3:30:05 PM	00:13.55 U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 U F' D B L' D' F R' U R'
3857	Nov 3, 2012 3:29:37 PM	00:13.47 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' U' R D' B D L2 U' B R' L' D' U2
3856	Nov 3, 2012 3:29:07 PM	00:14.70 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D' U' F B2 L2 D2 L B L2 D B2 U2
3855	Nov 3, 2012 3:28:33 PM	00:15.95 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D U2 R2 F' R L' B' F2 U' F R' L' B' U2
3854	Nov 3, 2012 3:28:02 PM	00:16.99 D L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D R' F2 R' F U R2 F2 D' B D2
3853	Nov 3, 2012 3:27:30 PM	00:14.65 D2 U' R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B U B2 U2 R' D U2 F2 R' U
3852	Nov 3, 2012 3:26:59 PM	00:15.08 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R U L' F2 U2 B' R L2 D2 B U'
3851	Nov 3, 2012 3:26:30 PM	00:15.02 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R F R2 B2 R' U B F L' U
3850	Nov 3, 2012 3:26:04 PM	00:14.62 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 R' B2 L D2 R' L2 F R' U B'
3849	Nov 3, 2012 3:25:30 PM	00:14.65 D L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L' D U' F L D2 F2 U' L U' R
3848	Nov 3, 2012 3:24:58 PM	00:16.83 R2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L' F' R' U' L' F R2 U' L' B2 L2
3847	Nov 3, 2012 3:24:24 PM	00:17.75 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U F' U R' D U L' B2 F' U' R D'
3846	Nov 3, 2012 3:23:54 PM	00:15.83 U L2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L' D' B2 D' L' U' R' B' F2 D U'
3845	Nov 3, 2012 3:23:19 PM	00:15.60 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R B' L2 F L B L' D B' D U2
3844	Nov 3, 2012 1:20:02 PM	00:13.68 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F R L U' F D' B2 D' F L' U
3843	Nov 3, 2012 1:19:33 PM	00:13.94 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L' B' D R L U L2 F U2 R' D2
3842	Nov 3, 2012 1:18:57 PM	00:14.51 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R U B D2 R D L2 F2 L D2
3841	Nov 3, 2012 1:18:12 PM	00:11.82 B2 R2 D U B2 U L2 U R2 L2 D R' U' F' D F2 R' L B F' D2 L
3840	Nov 3, 2012 1:17:43 PM	00:15.19 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B' D' B2 F2 U R' L D' R2 B' D'
3839	Nov 3, 2012 1:17:07 PM	00:15.69 L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R B D2 U L D' U F2 L D
3838	Nov 3, 2012 1:16:33 PM	00:16.56 L2 D F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 B' F2 U2 B U B D U'
3837	Nov 3, 2012 1:16:02 PM	00:15.23 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U' B' R' F U B L2 U2 F' L F' U'
3836	Nov 3, 2012 1:15:24 PM	00:15.95 U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B R' F U2 L B2 D' B2 U B'
3835	Nov 3, 2012 1:14:52 PM	00:15.17 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L F R' U' L B2 D U2 F D'
3834	Nov 3, 2012 1:14:17 PM	00:18.86 B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 F' L B R F U F2 R L' B U'
3833	Nov 3, 2012 1:13:50 PM	00:14.84 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 F L2 B R2 L D U' L' F2 R' D2
3832	Nov 3, 2012 1:13:17 PM	00:15.02 D' R2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 L B L' F D F2 R' L2 U2 F U'
3831	Nov 3, 2012 1:12:46 PM	00:17.12 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B' R' D F2 R F' D R2 B2 R2 U2
3830	Nov 3, 2012 1:12:09 PM	00:15.92 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 U L' D2 B' R
3829	Nov 3, 2012 1:11:21 PM	00:11.59 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F L2 B D' F' R' D' B' U' B
3828	Nov 3, 2012 1:10:50 PM	00:16.49 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U L' D2 U F L D L2 B' L2 B U2
3827	Nov 3, 2012 1:10:20 PM	00:15.81 D2 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R D F U L' D2 F2 D' L' D'
3826	Nov 3, 2012 1:09:52 PM	00:13.46 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 F D L2 B' D' L' D2 B2
3825	Nov 3, 2012 1:09:12 PM	00:12.29 R2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L B' D B2 R' B' R F' R2 U
3824	Nov 3, 2012 1:08:43 PM	00:15.12 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U' B' U2 F2 D2 B' L' F D L B'
3823	Nov 3, 2012 1:08:10 PM	00:14.42 B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 D R' B F' R2 B' D' U L F2 U'
3822	Nov 3, 2012 1:07:29 PM	00:14.65 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' F R' B' R U2 B' U F L F
3821	Nov 3, 2012 1:07:02 PM	00:14.01 D' L2 U B2 D B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R F' L' F' U R' U' B2 D L U2
3820	Nov 3, 2012 1:06:30 PM	00:14.35 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F' D B' R F' L2 U L2 U2 L' U2
3819	Nov 3, 2012 1:05:22 PM	00:13.28 R2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 R U L' B R B2 R' F2 R'
3818	Nov 3, 2012 1:04:49 PM	00:17.43 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U L' D2 U2 R D' B R2 F2 R2 D2 U2
3817	Nov 3, 2012 1:04:13 PM	00:16.53 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D F L2 D B R' L' F' R2 B2 D' R2
3816	Nov 3, 2012 1:02:54 PM	00:13.68 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F' L' D R B' F R' U2 L F2 U'
3815	Nov 3, 2012 1:02:20 PM	00:16.14 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U L U B2 L D2 B' L' U R' F' D
3814	Nov 3, 2012 1:01:45 PM	00:15.70 D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 R' D L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' U' L' U'
3813	Nov 3, 2012 1:00:24 PM	00:13.12 B2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 F U2 L' D' L B2 R'
3812	Nov 3, 2012 12:59:50 PM	00:14.20 D L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 L' D R B' D R2 L' B' U
3811	Nov 3, 2012 12:59:21 PM	00:16.15 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U B2 R D R' D U F2 U2 F' L U2
3810	Nov 3, 2012 12:58:43 PM	00:15.72 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F U R L' U2 B D B R2 U
3809	Nov 3, 2012 12:58:05 PM	00:16.66 U' B2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B L2 U B2 U' R D' L F R
3808	Nov 3, 2012 12:57:01 PM	00:15.83 U' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 B D F' L D' U2 R2 F R B D2
3807	Nov 3, 2012 12:56:31 PM	00:16.77 L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R F U B2 D L' B2 L B R
3806	Nov 3, 2012 12:56:00 PM	00:12.79 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U F2 D' R F2 L' D F' D2 R' B F' D2 L'
3805	Nov 3, 2012 12:55:23 PM	00:13.95 R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 F D L' D F2 D' B2 U L' D2
3804	Nov 3, 2012 12:54:53 PM	00:16.40 R2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L B' F' L' B R D' U' B2
3803	Nov 3, 2012 12:54:10 PM	00:14.76 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D L' U2 B F' R2 D L' B2 R' B' L U'
3802	Nov 3, 2012 12:53:33 PM	00:17.11 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U R' L2 F' U B' D2 R2 D B2 F'
3801	Nov 3, 2012 12:52:58 PM	00:18.15 B2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F D2 F2 L' D' F R B D' R2 D2
3800	Nov 3, 2012 12:52:27 PM	00:15.69 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R' D' L2 F U2 R L' B2 D' B F'
3799	Nov 3, 2012 12:51:55 PM	00:14.24 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B L F2 D' U' R' U2 F2 R U' B'
3798	Nov 3, 2012 12:51:22 PM	00:14.55 D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' F2 R B' D' B' L B'
3797	Nov 3, 2012 12:50:44 PM	00:15.08 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B' U2 R U B2 R2 D' U R
3796	Nov 3, 2012 12:50:12 PM	00:16.19 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F' L U' B L' F' R' F2 L D' L'
3795	Nov 3, 2012 12:48:17 PM	00:15.47 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' B2 D R U L' F R2 B F2 L'
3794	Nov 3, 2012 12:47:42 PM	00:18.67 U' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L F R' U' R B' R2 D R' L' U2
3793	Nov 3, 2012 12:47:14 PM	00:10.54 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 D2 U' B D B2 R' F D2 U2 B R U'
3792	Nov 3, 2012 12:46:45 PM	00:13.78 B2 D L2 B2 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U R L2 D2 B L2 U' B R' F L2
3791	Nov 3, 2012 12:46:14 PM	00:13.97 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B L U F2 D L2 U B' D2 U
3790	Nov 3, 2012 12:45:41 PM	00:13.93 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D R2 B' L U L U2 B2 R U F U



Data:


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2012)

8:28.21 4x4x4+4x4x5+4x5x5+5x5x5 relay


----------



## Hunter (Nov 4, 2012)

First sub 20 average!!
19.94

Times: 19.70, 17.55, 20.57, 26.02, 19.54
I thought I had lost it with the 26, guess not!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2012)

2x2x2-8x8x8 OH relay in -9:29.08 (really 50:30.92).

I forgot how hard it is to turn the 8x8x8 with one hand :/


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2012)

Omg first sub-4 pyra avg5!
(3.27), 3.64, (8.33), 3.76, 4.00 = 3.80

Beats my old PB by almost a second.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 4, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 149/150
best time: 13.67
worst time: 33.80

current avg5: 16.40 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 15.95 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 17.74 (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: 16.93 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 17.88 (σ = 1.71)
best avg100: 17.88 (σ = 1.71)

All PBs except the single  avg5 first sub-16 avg12 first sub-17 and avg100 first sub-18


----------



## erikoui (Nov 4, 2012)

got my second sub20 avg12 today: 19.48
with two sweet sub16 NL solves.


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 4, 2012)

(13.90), 11.67, 11.82, 11.51, (11.21) = 11.67 (σ = 0.16)

consistency :tu


----------



## Hershey (Nov 4, 2012)

8.89
F' B' L F L U2 L2 F D F2 L2 U' F2 R' L2 B R2 U2 F' R U2 B L R2 B2


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2012)

Rubik's Cube with Feet:

best time: 38.99 PB (nl)
best mo3: 45.95 PB
best avg5: 48.13 PB (by 0.01)
best avg12: 50.00 PB
best avg50: 52.33 PB

after 4 months break


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 4, 2012)

5x5 Yau is hard

1:19.52, 1:30.31, 1:29.46, 1:27.47, 1:24.99, 1:38.22, 1:46.96, 1:20.68, 1:34.08, 1:29.47, 1:27.79, 1:23.96 = 1:28.64 avg12


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 5, 2012)

First sub-50 OH average of 12:

49.97
52.23 54.99 47.31 (63.34) 42.19 52.85 55.45 42.59 51.15 (39.78) 57.59 43.31

I would totally always be sub 50 if I used full PLL like I do for 2H...


----------



## istanful (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sv: Accomplishment Thread*

Sub 50 megaminx solve! 49.27


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 5, 2012)

istanful said:


> Sub 50 megaminx solve! 49.27



Congrats! What do you average?


----------



## istanful (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sv: Accomplishment Thread*

@JianhanC thanks!  i average around 1:05. my pb avg5 is 58 and my pb avg 12 is 1:01


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 5, 2012)

57 an 4x4 with OLL Parity and NPerm. Started last layer at 45

Average of 12: 1:05.03
1. 57.27 F2 f2 B' u' f L' F2 u U f u r2 B2 U2 f2 D' B L2 B u2 L B r2 u' U r' B U' B2 F2 r' R' F2 D' F2 R r L F2 L2 
2. 1:05.91 L2 D' r' L' u2 r L2 F U' D r2 L2 R2 u2 f' u2 r2 D2 B R r f2 L f2 F' R2 F' r u f u2 L' U r L' B2 r2 L' R B2 
3. (1:10.51) U2 L' f' B r L2 U' f2 u B2 U' u2 f2 U2 u' F' f D' F' L2 r' R' F2 D' r2 D L r2 u' r' L U L F f2 r' D B U' R 
4. 1:02.10+ B' r2 f F R2 U' B F U' L D' u' B2 F' f D' u U B' F' D' R f' r L2 u' U' f' r D' R2 u' L D2 U u' r2 L' D' f 
5. 1:02.56 U' R f' D' U R' U2 r' B2 f2 U r2 u' R f2 u U2 D' L' B U2 r2 R U f B' U r F f U' F D R B' D' f D' f' u 
6. 1:03.75 r f B2 R U' D B' r' F' L2 f R2 B2 L' R' u' f' B' R L' r D2 L u' U' r' u2 r' U' u2 D' B R2 f' R r U' R2 f D 
7. 1:06.19 u2 U2 F' u' L' r' f' B2 r2 u2 B' U2 f u' B U' R' r2 F2 f' U2 L2 U D2 r U' L' B2 U L B F' R' u' D' L' f' L2 r F' 
8. 1:09.53 D L' D2 f u F B U' u2 r U L' B2 r D' F' L' R u L' U2 B' u F D2 U' R' f' U r U2 u2 f D2 L D r' B D B' 
9. 1:09.21 U2 r2 L2 D f2 F B' R u U2 B' r U2 f2 R2 L B U2 R F r2 f2 R r2 F' U' F2 U2 R' D' f u2 B' U u L' B' F' L' r2 
10. 1:09.71 B u2 L2 F' f' u' L F f u' B' r2 u D F2 U2 D r2 F' u F2 r' B2 R' L' D F' B U2 r2 D' R2 U' L R' B L r2 F D' 
11. 1:04.10 L2 B U2 B2 L2 F' f' R F' R2 U2 r2 D2 R' B2 r u R' D2 L2 F R2 D r' D B2 r' B2 F' D2 u2 R2 D f R D2 f' L u2 R 
12. (51.05) U L r2 B' r' F' D R L B U f' D' F D2 B' f' u F' R L2 r2 U' u L B U' L' f2 U R f r2 F u L' D r2 L2 B 

Also 3x3 15.9X on camera, was 15.5 then got a 21, which made a 19.5 counting


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 5, 2012)

OH avg5: 19.52
1. 17.11 R' D' B F D U2 B' L2 U D2 L F B L2 F R2 F' L2 R' F2 U D' F' R' U' 
2. (24.40) D' L D2 B' D2 L' D2 F' L' R2 B2 D R2 B2 R F2 L R' B2 F' R D' U B' L 
3. 19.53 D2 U2 L' R' D F U R D2 L' R' B' L R U2 D2 L2 F L F' L' U2 F2 R' L2 
4. (16.74) F U D2 B L2 F' L B2 L R2 F' D' L2 U2 D2 F D R L' D' U R2 U2 R' B2 
5. 21.91 F' R' D B' U2 L' B' U2 B D2 U R2 U2 B' F' D2 L' B L2 D2 F2 U' R' F' D 

also 22.62 avg50 with 18% of solves sub20


----------



## emolover (Nov 6, 2012)

8.32

L U2 R B2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R' F L D B' R F' D' F2 U B' 

y' U D' R y' U R2 U' R' U2 R' F R//Cross+1st Pair
L' U L R' U R//2nd Pair
L U2 L' U' L' U' L U' L' U L//3rd Pair
L U' L' y' U' L' U' L//4th Pair
U' F (R U R' U')x2 F' U'//OLL

47/8.32=5.65 TPS


----------



## emolover (Nov 6, 2012)

1st average of 100 on my new schedule. 

20.13, 14.00, 16.36, 14.48, 16.46, 18.73, 14.08, 18.46, 14.42, 14.02, 15.70, 12.92, 16.10, 16.98, 15.05, 13.94, 13.83, 17.67, 13.95, 18.38, 9.34, 16.29, 18.59, 16.29, 13.75, 11.61, 13.82, 15.63, 14.44, 14.99, 14.37, 14.79, 16.43, 16.19, 15.95, 13.70, 16.06, 14.68, 14.58, 15.61, 16.18, 13.90, 14.43, 12.19, 13.98, 16.29, 14.24, 12.58, 14.50, [11.51, 12.90, 15.16, 17.50, 15.19, 15.68, 12.74, 14.00, 14.45, 14.33, 13.49, 13.67, 14.24, 15.53, 13.34, 14.85, 13.10, 13.20, 13.39, 17.63, 10.99, 14.70, 13.79, _*10.35, 10.50, 14.20, 12.75, 8.32*__, 14.07, 16.51, 12.34, 14.34, 14.68, 12.25, 15.10, 13.73, 15.63, 18.42, 15.22, 13.37, 12.49, 14.89, 12.61, 11.62, 19.71, 13.30, 11.90, 12.03_, 13.39, 11.42], 13.70, 13.87

number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.32
worst time: 20.13

current avg5: 13.04 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 11.20 (σ = 1.34)

current avg12: 12.98 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 12.70 (σ = 1.55)

current avg25: 13.67 (σ = 1.34)
best avg25: 13.50 (σ = 1.53)

current avg50: 13.84 (σ = 1.37)
best avg50: 13.76 (σ = 1.42)

current avg100: 14.40 (σ = 1.50)
best avg100: 14.40 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 14.43 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 14.45

8: 1
9: 1
10: 3
11: 4
12: 10
13: 21
14: 20
15: 10
16: 8
17: 3
18: 4
19: 1


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 6, 2012)

Clock PB Ao5 and Ao12. Ao5 in green.

Ao5: 10.52
Ao12: 10.77

10.30, 10.97, 10.32, 11.03, 10.11, 10.26, 11.41, 11.30, 11.40, 10.64, (9.85), (13.02)


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 6, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> OH avg5: 19.52
> also 22.62 avg50 with 18% of solves sub20



OH avg5: 19.34

1. 20.12 B2 R2 D2 R B' D2 R2 L' B L2 U F' D' U F L B' L2 D2 L' D B2 U R D' 
2. 18.92 D B U2 F' B' U B F' U2 B' R U' L' U2 F B U D R' D2 F R' L2 D R' 
3. (20.52) U2 L2 D' U' R' B D2 F2 D' U B U2 R B D2 F' U2 D' B U' R2 F' D' B' R2 
4. (18.66) F' B2 R F' U B U D' R2 D2 L' B2 R U2 B' F L' B' L2 D' L' U L' F' L 
5. 18.97 U2 L D' L D R2 L B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B D' R2 D' L2 B' U L' U2 L' B2 U 

also 22.04 avg50 with 20% solves sub20


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 6, 2012)

10.93, 11.43, (11.76), 10.94, (8.92) = 11.10 (σ = 0.29)



Spoiler


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 6, 2012)

4x4

Average of 5: 56.89
1. 57.55 B R2 U B F' U' F' L' u2 f B2 R2 D' f2 D' u f u U2 D' L' u L B2 R' B' U B' U2 F' R' D' B' R D2 R D2 B2 f' D' 
2. (59.71) u D R2 U2 D r B' U' r u' f2 F' u2 F2 r F' u' U f2 F' L' U2 L' r2 u r' R' D' R u' F2 U' R r F U L' B2 L' r2 
3. 55.78 D2 f R' U2 L D' U' F' f2 B U2 L2 f F' u2 L2 f F r2 R B F r' R2 U f2 B2 D' L R f' R2 f2 r f2 U' u r2 F2 r2 
4. 57.33 D' U2 u2 B' D' u U' R F' R U2 u B' F' f R' L r' u r' D2 f F B2 U D' f2 D' F B L U2 D2 F B' f2 R' F u U2 
5. (55.77) U' F2 f u2 U2 L' F2 R' B' F' D2 U2 F U' f R r D U' R' U' B2 U' B' D R' L2 u2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 r B2 f' r B2 r2 L


EDIT: current avg12: 58.95 (σ = 2.12)


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 6, 2012)

2nd best ao5, really consistent

Average of 5: 13.87
1. 13.74 B' F D U2 B U R F' L' U B2 U2 B L B2 U D' B2 U' B2 D L' B U2 L' 
2. (13.49) D' R' B' F R' L2 U' F' D2 R U' F' B2 L' D U' B F2 D' U B2 F2 R2 F U2 
3. 13.89 L2 U2 B' R D2 L' R' F' D' U2 B2 R B L D2 L2 F' U D2 L2 B' F D F D2 
4. (14.41) L' D F U2 L U2 D F2 D R B L R2 U2 D' R2 D' B' R2 D' U' F' U' F' D 
5. 13.98 L' F U2 R L2 U R U2 R' D' R2 U B R' L B2 U2 R2 L2 B R D2 U' B' R'


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 6, 2012)

Was interested in how I do on other colours, so did an avg12 on each.

*Colour: Avg12 (Single) (St.Dev.)*
White: 12.64 (11.03) (0.74)
Yellow: 13.98 (11.40) (0.82)
Red: 14.79 (10.80) (1.32)
Orange: 14.73 (12.73) (1.39)
Green: 14.61 (12.28) (1.29)
Blue: 15.15 (11.11) (1.32)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Started learning EG... Hopefully I'll learn it faster than I learned CLL (took almost 3 years...)


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 6, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Was interested in how I do on other colours, so did an avg12 on each.
> 
> *Colour: Avg12 (Single) (St.Dev.)*
> White: 12.64 (11.03) (0.74)
> ...



Inspiring...


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 7, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> OH avg5: 19.52
> 
> also 22.62 avg50 with 18% of solves sub20



OH avg5: 18.62 

1. 17.74 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F B' R2 F2 R2 B2 L B' D' U2 F D2 B2 U B L F2 U 
2. (17.10) B L2 U2 R' B2 L' D R D2 U' F' B' D L R B F' R' U' D L2 R2 F' L R2 
3. (22.70) U2 D2 B2 F' L' D' F L2 U' L' D' F R' L U B' D' F R2 L2 U L B' U2 B2 
4. 18.34 F2 D' B D2 B U' F2 D2 U L2 R' U' B2 U' F' L2 D R2 B R2 L B' L2 B2 D' 
5. 19.79 U' F B D2 B' F' L' U D' F2 L B U2 D L' R U2 F B' R F2 U2 F' D2 B 

also 21.07 avg50 with 30% of solves sub20.



Spoiler



18.72, 21.03, 18.96, 20.14, 17.18, 20.95, 19.61, 17.68, 24.08, 21.55, 20.75, 17.29, 25.75, 20.75, 18.88, 20.85, 20.24, 20.25, 24.98, 22.57, 17.74, 17.10, 22.70, 18.34, 19.79, 25.49, 20.82, 22.74, 22.81, 16.17, 23.69, 22.16, 20.27, 22.78, 23.67, 17.23, 21.81, 22.81, 21.92, 22.22, 20.82, 23.11, 21.49, 19.01, 24.29, 21.20, 23.12, 24.36, 22.18, 19.21


----------



## qqwref (Nov 7, 2012)

Megaminx 2gen 

35.83 avg12 = 42.12, 33.16, 34.21, 27.47, 43.21, (45.35), 35.74, 37.32, 36.41, 35.17, 33.50, (19.20)

Does anyone else know how to do this?


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx 2gen
> 
> 35.83 avg12 = 42.12, 33.16, 34.21, 27.47, 43.21, (45.35), 35.74, 37.32, 36.41, 35.17, 33.50, (19.20)
> 
> Does anyone else know how to do this?



I think Odder does, but I'm gonna give it a go.  Will edit with times.

Edit: Nevermind, I didn't realize you meant 2-gen solving and not just 2-gen scrambling until I was half way through a solve. xD

Edit2: To make this post worth something: 
(14.43), (11.28), 11.34, 11.83, 12.40 = 11.86
mega ls+ll


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2012)

Yay sub 5 pyra avg12 
4.18, 4.41, 4.68, 4.93, 4.50, 6.34, 5.36, (4.09), 5.06, 5.27, (15.21), 4.86 = 4.96

Also kinda failed my avg100, could've been sub 6. 



Spoiler



4.66, 4.61, 3.96, 6.46, 4.78, 6.88, 5.91, 6.19, 5.69, 4.75, 6.84, 4.88, 3.65, 4.80, 6.30, 5.77, 5.47, 4.18, 4.41, 4.68, 4.93, 4.50, 6.34, 5.36, (4.09), 5.06, 5.27, (15.21), 4.86, 5.56, 5.93, 5.91, 4.63, 14.50, 5.63, 6.40, 4.41, 6.80, 10.15, 4.93, 11.33, 5.65, 5.65, 5.22, 5.06, 7.56, 7.15, 6.83, 5.97, 4.38, 10.66, 8.25, 7.69, 7.21, 5.56, 6.90, 6.69, 11.53, 7.06, 8.08, 7.59, 6.31, 6.90, 4.21, 4.71, 9.34, 6.80, 7.27, 4.50, 4.65, 5.03, 4.34, 6.44, 5.22, 4.47, 6.25, 4.77, 4.65, 8.28, 5.63, 5.61, 7.25, 4.52, 5.47, 5.30, 5.34, 6.44, 9.09, 11.19, 8.75, 4.94, 13.30, 4.66, 4.31, 5.55, DNF(5.38), 6.44, 5.66, 14.11, 6.97 = 6.16


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx 2gen
> 
> 35.83 avg12 = 42.12, 33.16, 34.21, 27.47, 43.21, (45.35), 35.74, 37.32, 36.41, 35.17, 33.50, (19.20)
> 
> Does anyone else know how to do this?



Scrambling and solving with just <R,U> ? I'll give it a go later if it is :b


----------



## qqwref (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep, it's exactly what it sounds like  And better times are definitely possible, I don't even know both directions of edge cycle...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 7, 2012)

Megaminx 2gen:

15.52 21.95 20.86 20.21 19.48 23.81 (13.44) 15.03 (28.39) 16.55 13.86 15.44 = 18.27

That was pretty fun to do, although sometimes annoying when I know the PLL, but can't do it because I know it as an RUF alg or smt :b


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 7, 2012)

Brand new, unmodded and white SS 5x5 avg12: 1:44.49

1:40.64, 1:53.38, 1:39.39, 1:49.26, 1:37.08, 1:57.33, 1:39.95, 1:49.07, 1:41.63, 2:49.70, 1:37.20, 1:34.62


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 7, 2012)

Yay, sub 1 ao12 magic

Rubik's magic
Nov 7, 2012 6:25:41 PM - 6:27:02 PM

Mean: 0.81
Average: 0.80
Best time: 0.76
Median: 0.81
Worst time: 0.87
Standard deviation: 0.03

Best average of 5: 0.79
3-7 - 0.78 0.81 0.79 (0.76) (0.82)

Best average of 12: 0.80
1-12 - 0.82 0.84 0.78 0.81 0.79 0.76 0.82 (0.87) 0.81 0.82 (0.76) 0.79


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx 2gen
> 
> 35.83 avg12 = 42.12, 33.16, 34.21, 27.47, 43.21, (45.35), 35.74, 37.32, 36.41, 35.17, 33.50, (19.20)
> 
> Does anyone else know how to do this?



I do F2L slots, CO, CP, EP... really slowly...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 7, 2012)

damn.

qcube 7.311 LL skip :/


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 7, 2012)

I just recorded an average that started like this:
1. 13.42 F B2 D' F' B' L F2 L' F U2 D R B' F' R U' F2 D2 R L2 D2 U R' B2 D2 
2. 13.37 L' R F R2 F2 R U' L' D2 L B2 L' D L B2 U' F2 U F2 B' D F' L R' D 
3. (11.63) B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' F' U' F2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 B' L2 R B2 F D2 R2 U2 D2 B' 

But ended with this
9. (20.69) R2 L B2 F2 D L' D L2 D2 B' U2 D' B' R2 F' L' F' R2 B L2 B2 R F2 R2 L 
10. 16.77 U2 R' D2 L F D' F2 U R D' B U2 D2 L F L2 B D2 U' B2 L R D' U L2 
11. 19.15 B2 U F L B U2 D2 R D R U' L' U' F2 R2 L F' L2 B F2 L F2 D2 B L' 
12. 16.06 F' B2 R' D F B L D' R' D U2 L R F' U2 F2 R' F' L D2 L F2 U' B' L' 

I always choke  . I'll upload the single though, was fullstep


----------



## Jakube (Nov 7, 2012)

Avg12 PB, all fullstep!


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 8, 2012)

4x4 - 100 solves

session avg: 1:01.46 (σ = 4.08)


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 8, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> 21.07 OH avg50 with 30% of solves sub20.




21.69 OH avg50 with 34% of solves sub20


----------



## JasonK (Nov 8, 2012)

9.46 fullstep  This may or may not be my first fullstep sub-10.

Scramble: R2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U R2 D F L R D' L' B2 U2 R B2 U

x2 y' // Inspection
U L2 F R' u R' u // X-Cross (7/7)
R' U R L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd Pair (10/17)
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 3rd Pair (8/25)
y U R U' R' // 4th Pair (4/29)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (10/39)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL (16/55)

55 moves / 9.46 = 5.8 tps


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 8, 2012)

Megaminx
PB Single: 53.54

Best average of 12: 59.96 <- WOOO  Sub-1 Ao12  
14-25 - 58.31 (1:05.27) 58.91 1:00.97 58.65 1:00.14 (54.16) 1:03.81 59.33 59.01 1:00.00 1:00.45


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 8, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Megaminx
> PB Single: 53.54
> 
> Best average of 12: 59.96 <- WOOO  Sub-1 Ao12
> 14-25 - 58.31 (1:05.27) 58.91 1:00.97 58.65 1:00.14 (54.16) 1:03.81 59.33 59.01 1:00.00 1:00.45



I need to do more avg12s. xD Congratz! 

Edit: 46.94 Mega single.


----------



## emolover (Nov 8, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Edit: 46.94 Mega single.



GOGO WR!!!

BTW I can not reconstruct your solve, you scrambled wrong and it is too difficult due to the angle.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> GOGO WR!!!
> 
> BTW I can not reconstruct your solve, you scrambled wrong and it is too difficult due to the angle.



Ahh, that's ok. Thanks for trying though!  The 46.94 was either fullstep or EP skipped, but I can't remember, so if it was lucky, it might have been sub-WR.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2012)

1.97 avg12
keybroad but whatever iduncaér
also 1.16 mo3 lol but hucaérs

edit: lol wtf 1.43 avg5 but hucaérs
also 2.38 avg100

2.13 F' U R2 U F U' R F' U'
1.07 R U R U' F2 R'
0.64 U R2 U' F' U R' F2
1.76 F2 U F R2 U' F2 U F
1.45 U' R' U F2 U R2 U' F2 R'


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally learned my last OLL
Accomplishment: Full Fridrich

yeehee.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 9, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> Finally learned my last OLL
> Accomplishment: Full Fridrich
> 
> yeehee.


Congrats! Out of interest, what was the last alg you learned?


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 9, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Congrats! Out of interest, what was the last alg you learned?



OLL 29
I ended up choosing R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'

I started learning CFOP in September last year, but after a month I got kinda lazy to learn algs. I only added like one or two once in a while.
Plus I took breaks in the middle to study other methods too  but I'm glad it's finally complete!


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't decide if this is an accomplishment or not... OH f2l practise: 
8.78, (6.43), 10.57, (11.23), 7.64, 8.12,8.08, 7.28, 8.22, 7.77, 7.58, 6.50 = 8.05

8.83 mo34

How fast is the f2l of the sub 14/13 guys? I really need to work on my LL...


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 9, 2012)

My f2l is like mid 8 to low 9. I have a slightly faster LL because of my method.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I have a slightly faster LL because of my method.



But surely not a whole 2.5s faster 

6.66 mo49 for LL on qqtimer, the 1s difference between the total of the breakdowns is definitely caused by execution mistakes and bad transitions. Identified plenty of bad PLLs though...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 1.97 avg12
> keybroad but whatever iduncaér
> also 1.16 mo3 lol but hucaérs
> 
> ...



Staaaccckkmaaaaaaaaaaaatttttt


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sub18 now 
17.85 mo100


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Staaaccckkmaaaaaaaaaaaatttttt



but i dunrike my stackmat


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2012)

OH. Never had a sub-20 avg12 that didn't have at least 6 U perms. Now almost sub-20 avg100 
19.61, (22.78), 17.48, 17.86, 20.77, 18.85, 18.28, 18.10, (16.92), 20.83, 18.98, 16.98 = *18.77 avg12* 
18.10, (16.92), 20.83, 18.98, 16.98 = *18.02avg5* 
*Average of 100: 20.08*


Spoiler



1. 18.71 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 F' L F2 U' R2 F D' R' B2 L' 
2. 22.37 U F2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 R' B' U2 L2 R2 F U R' 
3. 21.39 F2 U D2 L B' U R2 L F' U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D' 
4. 23.19 D2 R L2 B' D' F L2 D' R F2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 
5. 22.25 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 D U' R2 U' L' U2 R2 F2 L B' R F D U 
6. 19.30 B2 L' D F' B D' L2 D' B' L F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U B2 D 
7. 20.63 U' L2 U R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L B2 R' F2 U2 F' D R B U' 
8. 22.58 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 F L' R2 B' U2 R B F' R D' F' R' 
9. 20.18 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B' L F' R F2 U F2 
10. 19.72 R' L2 U' D2 R' B U R B R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R D2 R U2 D2 R' 
11. 20.05 D L F' R L' D B' L' U2 F' D2 R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F2 
12. 19.17 F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L U2 R F' U' B2 L' U2 R' U 
13. 21.63 F' U B2 U D B' L U' F' R U R2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U2 R2 
14. (23.75) F2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' D' R' U L' F L2 D L R B' 
15. 20.16 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L' F U2 R U' B' L D' B2 D2 
16. 20.38 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R' F' L R' B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' 
17. (16.66) B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 B U2 B F2 U L2 R U' B L' B' U' R 
18. 21.38 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 R F' L' U B2 U' B2 D' B' L' 
19. 19.28 B2 D F' R' U B' R U D2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 
20. 19.58 D' R2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 R' B2 D' R U' 
21. 21.29 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 R B R U2 B L F' D' B' F' 
22. 21.64 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D B' R' B2 F' D' R' D U2 B D2 
23. (15.72) B2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 D2 R' D2 F R D2 R D F U2 F 
24. 20.99 R L B U D R2 F' L' F R F2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L 
25. 21.20 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D B2 D' U' B' R U' F D L2 B R' B U 
26. 19.61 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U2 R' F U F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 U 
27. 19.40 D' R2 D2 F D B' R2 L' F' D' R2 U2 R2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 
28. 20.20 L2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L' U R' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' D2 
29. 19.80 B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F R' D2 B R' U' R D' B D2 F' 
30. 21.40 B2 R2 D2 B2 U R F' D F D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 
31. 23.30 F2 D2 F D2 F' R2 F D2 F' R2 F2 R B2 R' B F2 D2 U' B' D' 
32. 18.41 B F L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B D F' U L F2 R2 U R' U2 
33. 18.77 B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F' L2 D2 R B R F2 L2 U' R' 
34. 22.25 U2 F L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B F U L2 B2 R D' U B2 R F' U2 
35. 20.32 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D U' R2 B L' B2 U2 B R 
36. (24.42) R2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 F D' F2 R2 F U2 L2 R' 
37. 21.26 R F' L2 D B2 L U F' U' R D' F2 L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 
38. 18.66 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L B L2 R F2 L' U2 B' D' F2 
39. 18.25 D' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 U L U R B L' U' F' U2 B D' 
40. (14.47) B2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F R2 F R' B2 F R' F' L F2 
41. 21.27 R2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B L2 U L D R' F' R B' L U2 F 
42. 22.26 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' L' F2 U2 L B F' R2 U' B' L' 
43. 19.28 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D L D L2 D' R2 U F R' B' U' R 
44. 18.00 R' B2 L F2 R' B2 R D2 R' D2 R' D' B F2 U' B' U2 L' R B 
45. 18.55 U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F L2 R2 U2 F D F' R2 D' U' R B R F R' 
46. 18.80 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F R' D L2 U B2 D F2 L' 
47. 20.73 L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 U R D2 F U' L' 
48. 16.77 B U2 B' U D2 B' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 B R2 F' U2 
49. 20.63 F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' L F L D' F' L2 D' B' F' U2 
50. 19.56 R2 L2 B R' F' L2 F2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 
51. 22.23 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 U F R' F' L B2 U' L B F' U' 
52. 21.20 U2 R' B2 L' F2 U F' R L U R B R2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 
53. (38.75) U L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L B' F2 L' D' L2 U' R B U' 
54. 17.57 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F D2 U2 B L2 R' B D2 U' F' U2 F' U' F' 
55. 18.20 F L B' R2 D B2 L' D2 R' B' D' R2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 
56. 20.30 U2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L B2 D' L2 D B D' F2 L2 F L U' 
57. 18.35 D F R2 U' F' R2 B' R' F B2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 
58. 20.24 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U L' B R' U F' R' F U2 B 
59. 18.35 D U L2 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B' D' U F' D' L F2 R D 
60. 19.14 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U F' U' L2 D' B2 L' R B D B' 
61. (23.57) B2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' D F2 L2 F' U2 B2 L' B 
62. 18.90 D2 L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 L' R B' D' U L' D2 L F D2 
63. 20.30 R2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B D2 R U2 R U L' B F2 L' 
64. (16.12) B2 U L2 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L D' R B2 F2 R' B' L' D2 
65. 20.62 R U' L B2 D2 L' B L F2 D B2 U2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F U2 R2 
66. (24.61) D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R' B' D L F D' B2 D' U2 R 
67. 21.70 F L2 B' U B R F' L D R' L2 D F2 B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 
68. 19.91 D R D L U2 D' L2 F' L' D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' 
69. 18.29 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 F L2 F R U' R' D F L' U' L2 B' F2 
70. 22.59 D R B D2 F R F2 L2 F U D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 
71. 19.69 L2 B U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 R2 B' R B L F' 
72. 22.90 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D U2 L2 R2 F' R' B2 L U2 R' F2 D' U R' 
73. 19.61 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B D B' D' L2 R' U' L F' L 
74. 22.78 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 R2 B F D' L U' R F2 L2 U R' 
75. 17.48 B2 D2 L2 B U' B2 R' U2 D F' L F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 B L2 B' 
76. 17.86 R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 R' U' F' R' F R' F2 L' F' R2 
77. 20.77 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D B2 U R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' U L U' 
78. 18.85 D' B2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F D2 B' L' D2 B2 U B2 U2 
79. 18.28 L2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 D' R' F' U' B' U L2 R D B2 
80. 18.10 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B F R2 D2 F' L2 R U2 F' U' F2 D F2 L2 B U' 
81. 16.92 F2 L B2 R' B2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 R' B D2 U' F D U' F U' B2 R 
82. 20.83 L2 U' L' D F' B' U' B L D' R U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L 
83. 18.98 B2 D' F2 R F' R' D R' F D2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 
84. 16.98 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' F' D' L' F L' U L' U2 L U2 
85. 22.74 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F D U2 B U2 R' U' F2 D' L' 
86. 21.52 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R' B2 L F D2 B2 L B D R2 
87. 19.19 U2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 B U L2 D' L D2 L2 R' B' L' 
88. 21.49 F' B' U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' 
89. 19.54 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L D' F R2 U L' R' B' U' B2 
90. 22.19 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 D L' B' F2 D R2 F L F' D U2 
91. 17.96 B' R2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 D' B2 F' L2 U2 R' D' L' D' B2 
92. 20.16 L D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 D' F2 U R' B2 D2 F U B D' 
93. 19.98 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D' B U2 L F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R 
94. (16.14) F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 U' R' B2 F L F D' F' L D' R 
95. 19.77 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 B' L' U B2 D F2 R2 D F D2 R 
96. 20.76 F' U L' F' D' B' D' R F' D' R B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R 
97. 18.29 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R' F' D L U L B R B' L2 R' 
98. 20.62 R' U2 D2 L D' F B' U R' F L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 B2 
99. 19.62 F U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 U L U2 R2 D L D2 R2 U R' 
100. 20.64 B2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' B' R' D2 R' D R D R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> but i dunrike my stackmat



Better learn to rike it  keyboard makes a huge difference. I'm seriously amazed you are able to get these averages with only CLL and no one look.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 9, 2012)

Escher said:


> Can't decide if this is an accomplishment or not... OH f2l practise:
> 8.78, (6.43), 10.57, (11.23), 7.64, 8.12,8.08, 7.28, 8.22, 7.77, 7.58, 6.50 = 8.05
> 
> 8.83 mo34
> ...



I don't average sub-14 (I have two 13.xx avg12s though) and my F2L is about the same as you.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 9, 2012)

4th sub10 9.70

R2 B2 L' F2 R2 L' D' R' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L B2 R' D R F2 B2 U2 D' R' F' B 

F B D'
U L' U L U' L U L' U' L2 U L2 R L' U L
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

47/9.7=4.845tps - might be PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2012)

26/34 successful 1looks with R U R' first layer

:/

sunes and antisunes are hard, some triplesunes are hard, everything else is easy.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 10, 2012)

2x2 100 solves, since UKO i've been addicted to it
Best Ao5: 3.27
Best Ao12: 4.55
Ao100: 5.23
Single: 1.96

It went well, PB's except single, i was sub 5 until about 60 solves in, also learning several EG algs counts toward accomplishment i believe


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2012)

CHJ said:


> 2x2 100 solves, since UKO i've been addicted to it
> Best Ao5: 3.27
> Best Ao12: 4.55
> Ao100: 5.23
> ...



EG already? rol. haomut EG you know? also get skype pree.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> EG already? rol. haomut EG you know? also get skype pree.



Not a great deal yet, schools getting in the way and im kinda struggling to memo algs into muscle memory so atm only 15-20. As for skype my laptop is hopeless, imma have a go at getting it tomorrow


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2012)

About 6 (?) weeks ago, I started a 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon. 3-4 weeks after that, I finished it. Since then, I have been organising the times and trying over and over again to import them into qqTimer. It doesn't seem to want to import any more than 9976, so I'll just post my results for the ones it did import. So here is my average of 10,000.

*2x2 average of 10,000*

number of times: 9880/9976
best time: 0.83
worst time: 57.08

current mo3: 3.05 (σ = 1.01)
best mo3: 1.44 (σ = 0.47)



Spoiler: Times



1.66, 1.77, 0.90 = 1.44





Spoiler: Scrambles



21081	01.66	F U F' R U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
21082	01.77	F2 R2 U R' U R' F' U2 F2 R2 U'
21083	00.90	F' U F2 R F U' R' F' U' R' U'



current avg5: 3.09 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: 1.63 (σ = 0.15)



Spoiler: Times



(1.34), (2.66), 1.56, 1.53, 1.81 = 1.63





Spoiler: Scrambles



01.34	F R2 F' U R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U'
02.66	R2 F2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' R' U'
DNF(1.56)	F R' F' U2 R F R' U F2 R' U'
01.53	F' U F U' F2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
01.81	F2 R2 U R F2 U' F R' F2 R U'

Note: 1.56 may be a DNF - qqTimer says it isn't but word says it is.



current avg12: 2.77 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 1.79 (σ = 0.15)



Spoiler: Times



1.72, 1.66, 1.81, 2.18, (2.33), 1.75, 1.68, 1.78, 1.69, 1.72, (1.55), 1.86 = 1.79





Spoiler: Scrambles



34. 1.72 R2 U R U F2 R' F2 R U R' U'
35. 1.66 R' U2 F2 R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
36. 1.81 F U F' U2 F' R' F R' F' R2 U'
37. 2.18 F U' F U2 F2 U' F2 R U' R' U'
38. 2.33 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U' F2 R' U'
39. 1.75 F2 R2 U2 R F R F U2 R' F2 U'
40. 1.68 R2 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
41. 1.78 R2 F R2 F' R U F U' F R' U'
42. 1.69 R2 F2 U R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
43. 1.72 U' R2 F2 R F' U F R2 U R' U'
44. 1.55 U2 R U' R F' R' F' U2 F' R' U'
45. 1.86 U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'

Note: The scrambles are in a different format to others in this post due to technical problems.



current avg50: 2.51 (σ = 0.54)
best avg50: 1.98 (σ = 0.35)



Spoiler: Times



1.83, 1.59, 2.44, 1.80, 1.59, 1.86, (1.22), 1.78, 2.52, 2.18, 1.72, 2.22, 1.81, 2.09, 2.40, 1.58, 1.65, 2.11, 2.41, 1.72, 1.61, 2.05, (3.21), 1.80, 3.00, (3.22), 1.83, (0.94), 1.68, 2.44, 2.18, 1.58, 2.93, 2.33, (1.47), 2.03, 2.05, 2.27, 2.06, 2.19, 1.69, 1.75, 1.84, 1.90, 1.68, 1.81, (4.31+), 1.81, 1.72, 1.77 = 1.98





Spoiler: Scrambles



2. 1.83 R F2 U F U' R2 F R U' R2 U'
3. 1.59 F2 R2 F' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U'
4. 2.44 F R2 F' R U' R2 U' R2 F R' U'
5. 1.80 U2 F2 U R2 U' R U2 R' F' R' U'
6. 1.59 R' F U' F R' U F R U' R' U'
7. 1.86 R' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
8. 1.22 F' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
9. 1.78 F' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
10. 2.52 U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
11. 2.18 R2 U' F2 R U' R F2 R' F' R' U'
12. 1.72 R' F2 U' R U2 F' R F U' R' U'
13. 2.22 F R' U' R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
14. 1.81 F U2 F R2 F R' F R2 F' R' U'
15. 2.09 F R' F' R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U'
16. 2.40 R' F U R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'
17. 1.58 U' R F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
18. 1.65 R' F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U R' U'
19. 2.11 R2 F' U F' U2 F R F' U2 R2 U'
20. 2.41 F' R' F2 R' U F U' R2 F2 R' U'
21. 1.72 U2 F' R F U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U'
22. 1.61 F' R' F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23. 2.05 R2 U' F2 R' F2 R F R' U' R' U'
24. 3.21 U R F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
25. 1.80 U R' F2 R F' R F R U' R' U'
26. 3.00 U F U2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2 U'
27. 3.22 F' U' R' F2 U R F2 R F' R' U'
28. 1.83 R F2 U2 R U' R2 F R U' R' U'
29. 0.94 R2 U2 R' F R U2 F R U' R' U'
30. 1.68 U F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
31. 2.44 F U F2 R' F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
32. 2.18 R2 U' F' R U' R F2 R F' R2 U'
33. 1.58 F2 R U' R' U F' U' F' U' R' U'
34. 2.93 R' U' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F' R2 U'
35. 2.33 F2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
36. 1.47 R' U F' U2 R F R' F' U2 R' U'
37. 2.03 U R2 F' U' F U2 F R' U2 R' U'
38. 2.05 R U2 F2 R' F' U F' R2 F R2 U'
39. 2.27 R U F R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
40. 2.06 U2 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R' U R U'
41. 2.19 F U' R U R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
42. 1.69 F U2 R' U F U F2 R U' R' U'
43. 1.75 R F2 U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U'
44. 1.84 R' U F U' F U R' F2 U' R' U'
45. 1.90 U R2 F R2 F' R F' U F' R' U'
46. 1.68 R' U R F' R' U2 R F' U R' U'
47. 1.81 F' R U F2 R U F R' U' R' U'
48. 4.31 R U F R' U R U2 R2 U' F2 U'
49. 1.81 U' R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F' R2 U'
50. 1.72 R2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 U F' R' U'
51. 1.77 R' U2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U R' U'

Note: The scrambles are in a different format to others in this post due to technical problems.



current avg100: 2.56 (σ = 0.56)
best avg100: 2.11 (σ = 0.41)



Spoiler: Times



1.91, 1.83, 1.59, 2.44, 1.80, 1.59, 1.86, (1.22), 1.78, 2.52, 2.18, 1.72, 2.22, 1.81, 2.09, 2.40, 1.58, 1.65, 2.11, 2.41, 1.72, 1.61, 2.05, 3.21, 1.80, 3.00, 3.22, 1.83, (0.94), 1.68, 2.44, 2.18, 1.58, 2.93, 2.33, (1.47), 2.03, 2.05, 2.27, 2.06, 2.19, 1.69, 1.75, 1.84, 1.90, 1.68, 1.81, (4.31), 1.81, 1.72, 1.77, 3.18, 1.71, 2.44, 2.30, (3.55), 1.68, (1.55), 2.40, 2.27, 1.86, 2.33, 2.13, 1.88, 2.28, 2.36+, 2.43, 2.25, 2.21, 2.00, 2.28, (4.44), 2.00, 1.72, 2.34, 1.97, 3.18, 2.52, 3.21, 2.66, 2.22, 1.86, 1.90, 1.86, 1.56, 1.81, (3.47), 2.11, 1.81, 1.94, 2.36, 2.00, 1.91, 2.71, 1.93, 2.18, 2.43, (5.52), 1.93, (1.44) = 2.11





Spoiler: Scrambles



23792	01.91	U R2 U' R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
23793	01.83	R F2 U F U' R2 F R U' R2 U'
23794	01.59	F2 R2 F' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U'
23795	02.44	F R2 F' R U' R2 U' R2 F R' U'
23796	01.80	U2 F2 U R2 U' R U2 R' F' R' U'
23797	01.59	R' F U' F R' U F R U' R' U'
23798	01.86	R' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
23799	01.22	F' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
23800	01.78	F' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
23801	02.52	U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
23802	02.18	R2 U' F2 R U' R F2 R' F' R' U'
23803	01.72	R' F2 U' R U2 F' R F U' R' U'
23804	02.22	F R' U' R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
23805	01.81	F U2 F R2 F R' F R2 F' R' U'
23806	02.09	F R' F' R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U'
23807	02.40	R' F U R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'
23808	01.58	U' R F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
23809	01.65	R' F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U R' U'
23810	02.11	R2 F' U F' U2 F R F' U2 R2 U'
23811	02.41	F' R' F2 R' U F U' R2 F2 R' U'
23812	01.72	U2 F' R F U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U'
23813	01.61	F' R' F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23814	02.05	R2 U' F2 R' F2 R F R' U' R' U'
23815	03.21	U R F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
23816	01.80	U R' F2 R F' R F R U' R' U'
23817	03.00	U F U2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2 U'
23818	03.22	F' U' R' F2 U R F2 R F' R' U'
23819	01.83	R F2 U2 R U' R2 F R U' R' U'
23820	00.94	R2 U2 R' F R U2 F R U' R' U'
23821	01.68	U F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
23822	02.44	F U F2 R' F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
23823	02.18	R2 U' F' R U' R F2 R F' R2 U'
23824	01.58	F2 R U' R' U F' U' F' U' R' U'
23825	02.93	R' U' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F' R2 U'
23826	02.33	F2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
23827	01.47	R' U F' U2 R F R' F' U2 R' U'
23828	02.03	U R2 F' U' F U2 F R' U2 R' U'
23829	02.05	R U2 F2 R' F' U F' R2 F R2 U'
23830	02.27	R U F R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
23831	02.06	U2 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R' U R U'
23832	02.19	F U' R U R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
23833	01.69	F U2 R' U F U F2 R U' R' U'
23834	01.75	R F2 U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U'
23835	01.84	R' U F U' F U R' F2 U' R' U'
23836	01.90	U R2 F R2 F' R F' U F' R' U'
23837	01.68	R' U R F' R' U2 R F' U R' U'
23838	01.81	F' R U F2 R U F R' U' R' U'
23839	4.31+	R U F R' U R U2 R2 U' F2 U'
23840	01.81	U' R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F' R2 U'
23841	01.72	R2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 U F' R' U'
23842	01.77	R' U2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U R' U'
23843	03.18	U2 R F2 R U R U2 F U' R' U'
23844	01.71	R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U F R' U'
23845	02.44	U' R2 U F' U F2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
23846	02.30	U' F U' F R F2 U F2 U' R' U'
23847	03.55	F2 U' R F R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U'
23848	01.68	R2 U F2 U' F U R2 U F2 R2 U'
23849	01.55	U' R' F U F R2 U' F U R' U'
23850	02.40	U' F2 U2 F' R2 U F R' U2 R2 U'
23851	02.27	R F2 U F' U' R U' F2 R F' U'
23852	01.86	R2 F R F2 U' F R U' F2 R' U'
23853	02.33	U2 F2 U F U2 R U2 R' U2 R U'
23854	02.13	F2 U' R U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U'
23855	01.88	R2 U R' U' R F' R U' R2 F2 U'
23856	02.28	F' R' F U2 F U' F R2 F' R' U'
23857	02.36	U F' U F' U R2 F' U2 F R' U'
23858	02.43	F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
23859	02.25	U2 R F' U F' U2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
23860	02.21	R2 F' R U R' U2 F R F2 R U'
23861	02.00	U' R U R F2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'
23862	02.28	U2 F' U2 R U R U' R' F' R' U'
23863	04.44	R' F2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R U'
23864	02.00	F R F' R' U F' U2 R U' R' U'
23865	01.72	F2 U R U2 R U2 R2 F' U' R U'
23866	02.34	U2 R2 U' F2 R' U' F R2 U' R' U'
23867	01.97	F' R F R' U' F2 U2 R U2 R2 U'
23868	03.18	U' F2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' F' R U'
23869	02.52	R U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
23870	03.21	U2 F U F' R2 F' U R U2 R' U'
23871	02.66	U2 F U2 F U' R2 F U2 F' R' U'
23872	02.22	U2 R' F' U R' F' U2 F' U' R' U'
23873	01.86	R' F' U F' R2 F U' R' U R' U'
23874	01.90	U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
23875	01.86	F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U R' U'
23876	01.56	R2 U' R F2 R U R' F U R' U'
23877	01.81	U R' F U' R U' F R' U' R' U'
23878	03.47	R F U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R' U'
23879	02.11	F' R U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R' U'
23880	01.81	F R2 U R U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
23881	01.94	R F2 U R2 F' U R2 F' U' R' U'
23882	02.36	U R F' U2 R2 F' U F U' R2 U'
23883	02.00	U' R2 U' R' U F2 R' F' U' R' U'
23884	01.91	R2 F R2 F' U2 R U R' U R' U'
23885	02.71	U F2 U2 F' U F2 U F' U' R' U'
23886	01.93	F' U2 F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
23887	02.18	R U2 F R' U R2 F' R U R U'
23888	02.43	R2 F' U2 F U' F' U' R2 U2 R2 U'
23889	05.52	U R' U F R' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
23890	01.93	U F R U F' R U' R2 F2 R' U'
23891	01.44	R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 F R' U'



current avg1000: 2.55 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 2.33 (σ = 0.54)



Spoiler: Times



1.77, 2.21, 2.13, (1.34), 2.66, (1.56), (1.53), 1.81, 2.46, 1.71, 2.22, 2.22, 2.02, (1.34), 2.06, 2.05, (DNF(1.88)), 1.84, 3.75, 1.84, 2.40, 3.94, 2.03, 2.46, 2.21, 2.65, 1.96, 1.63, 2.96, 1.86, 1.84, 2.65, 1.81, 2.13, 2.03, 1.61, 2.52, 3.40, 2.05, (1.46), 1.83, 2.75, (1.58), 1.91, 1.63, 2.77, 3.02, (6.93), 4.16, 3.28, 2.96, 2.94, 2.03, 2.46, 2.16, 2.05, 2.43, 1.96, 3.34, 1.75, 1.69, 2.43, (4.65), 2.43, 2.40, 2.44, 2.09, 2.40, 2.44, (4.56), 2.30, 1.90, 2.55, 2.25, 2.38, 1.71, 2.16, 2.19, 2.21, 1.77, 2.16, 2.09, 2.08, 2.03, 1.84, (DNF(1.55)), 2.21, 1.93, 2.75, 2.22, 1.91, (4.65), 1.75, 2.69, 2.77, 3.27, 1.96, 4.08, 2.00, 2.91, (DNF(2.05)), 2.31, (DNF(3.53)), 2.30, 4.28, (DNF(2.58)), 2.06, (DNF(1.66)), 1.65+, 2.02, 3.93, 3.06, 2.34, 1.81, 2.11, 2.27+, (1.56), 1.63, 3.09, 2.22, 2.46, 2.00, 2.47, 1.88, 3.84, 4.08, 4.06, (DNF(2.22)), 1.61, (1.40), 3.06, 2.19, 1.91, 2.13, 3.19, 2.16, 1.88, 3.22+, 1.90, 3.71, 2.40, (1.41), 3.18, 1.83, 1.77, 2.06, 2.27, 2.77, 2.18, 2.34, 1.97, 1.93, 2.02, 2.53, 3.93, 2.93, 1.96, 1.97, 3.66, 2.11, 2.36, 2.96, 2.13, 2.47, 1.72, 2.78, 2.66, 2.11, 2.44, 3.56, (12.43), 3.40, 2.83, 3.52, 2.83, 1.97, 2.30, 1.91, 1.78, 2.34, 2.13, 2.03, 2.06, 2.43, 2.46, 2.61, 2.22, 2.66, 2.36, 1.81, 1.83, 1.66, (24.58), 2.78, 1.80, 3.27, 2.55, 1.86, 1.71, 2.93, (1.58), (4.44), 2.00, 2.33, 1.96, 2.34, (4.96), 1.80, 1.96, 1.90, (8.34), (1.58), 2.27+, 3.03, 2.06, 1.72, 3.47, 1.90+, (6.71), 1.83, 2.52, 1.80, 2.00, 1.94, 2.68, 3.21, 2.43, (5.13), 2.72, (1.27), 1.75, 1.88, 2.02, 2.11, 2.44, 2.47, 2.53, 1.68, (1.52), (5.25), 3.40, 1.97, (1.55), 2.36, 2.02, 2.03, 2.75, (4.28), 1.96, 2.08, 1.88, 2.03, 2.93, 2.09, 2.02, 3.19, 1.88, 2.55, (DNF(2.02)), 2.83, 2.25, 1.72, 3.86, 2.15, 1.97, 1.78, 2.31, 2.15, (1.47), 2.52, 1.69, 1.84, 1.66, 2.91+, 2.71, 1.80, 2.41, 2.21, 1.77, 2.47, (1.55), 2.22, 1.84, 2.13, 1.94, 2.22, 2.11, 2.00, 2.53, 2.38, 1.97, 1.97, 3.00, 2.72, 2.15, 2.97, 2.41, 2.28, 2.97, 1.78, 2.47, 2.22, 2.08, 1.88, 2.25, 1.68, 2.05, 1.93, 2.84, 1.72, 2.69, 2.56, 2.25, 1.97, 2.61, 2.00, 1.96, 3.40, 2.05, 1.63, 2.22, 3.91, (1.58), 1.86, 2.59, 1.65, 1.84, 2.21, 2.58, 2.05, 1.96, 1.91, 1.59, 2.06, 2.06, 2.63, 2.21, 2.72, 2.09, 2.28, 2.06, 2.38, 2.36, 2.05, (1.09), 2.30, 2.90, 2.11, 1.71, 2.30, 2.83, 2.75, 1.77, 2.30, 2.58, (1.36), 2.94, 3.22, 1.96, 2.43, 1.71, 2.43, 2.61, 2.69, 1.86, 2.13, 1.69, 2.03, 2.05, (1.53), 2.06, 3.43, 1.78, 2.05, 2.83, 2.13, (7.75), 3.21, 1.94, 2.71, 2.65, 1.84, 2.06, 1.71, 3.63, 2.63, 2.21, 2.25, 1.71+, 2.19, 2.03, 3.00, 2.46, 3.59, 2.03, 2.28, 2.03, 2.34, 1.65, 2.34, 2.46, 1.71, 2.84, 2.43, 3.03, 2.27, (4.69), (1.53), 1.61, 2.19, 2.34, 2.25, 2.09, 1.94, 2.43, 2.08, 1.68, 1.59+, 1.94, 2.34, (DNF(2.27)), 2.22, 2.63, 2.19, (1.28), 2.02, 1.91, 1.65, 2.05, 1.97, 2.55, 1.88, 2.08, 1.84, 2.00, 2.15, 2.25, 2.05, 3.11, 1.65, 1.77, 3.86, 2.56, 2.15, 1.84, 1.65, 2.16, 1.90, 2.66, 1.66, 1.77, 2.38, 1.96, 2.68, 2.75, 1.66, 1.94, 1.69, 2.05, 1.93, 2.18, 1.93, 2.21, 2.11, 2.31, 2.06, 2.88, 2.28, 3.06, 2.66, 1.96, 2.77, 1.91, 2.03, 1.81, 1.91, 3.16, 2.50, 3.84, 2.16, 2.11, 2.19, 2.34, 2.75, 3.05, 2.41, 1.86, 2.00, 2.15, 2.15, 2.05, 2.18, 2.30, 1.93, 2.28, 1.86, 2.61, (1.55), 2.34, 1.84, 1.71, 2.05, 3.71, 1.96, 2.19, 2.46, 1.80, (1.53), 2.22, 2.68, 2.52, 1.97, 3.40, 2.52, 2.16, 2.33, 2.90, 2.50, 1.94, (4.88), 2.66, 2.30, 3.34, 2.02, 2.33, 2.88, 2.59, 2.50, 2.08, 2.30, 2.66, 2.66, 2.16, 2.11, 3.00, 2.59, 2.03, 4.28, 2.77, (1.46), (4.46), 3.34, 1.86, 2.65, 1.71, 2.02, 1.65, 3.00, 2.52+, 3.69, 1.93, 1.94, 2.43, 2.75, 2.16, 2.05, 2.97, 2.65, 4.19, 3.31, 2.94, 2.59, 2.13, 2.36, 2.08, 2.03, 2.13, 1.58, 2.28, 2.02, 2.08, (4.47), 1.71, 2.84, 2.69, (5.84), (1.36), 1.91, 2.56, 2.78, 1.88, 2.36, 2.94+, 2.55, 4.11, 2.19, 4.13, 2.66, 2.97, 2.68, 2.43, 2.86, 2.43, 3.52, 1.66, 2.77+, 2.43, 2.31+, 1.69, 2.40, (4.77), 1.83, 3.68, 2.09, 2.36, 1.80, 2.16, 1.81, 1.91, 1.86, 2.96, 3.22, 1.88, (1.44+), 1.80, 2.22, (1.50), 2.11, 2.86, 2.59, (1.50), 1.66, 1.84, 2.05, 3.18, (4.40), 1.80, 1.66, (4.52), (1.52), 2.18, 2.18, 1.84, 2.06, 1.86, 2.19, (4.38), (1.47), 2.25, 2.31+, 1.65, 2.56, 2.38, 1.78, 2.30, 1.96, 1.88, 3.75+, 3.16, 2.00, 1.80, 2.03, 1.81, 2.31, 2.38, 2.05, 2.06, 1.83, 2.25, 1.96, 3.02, 2.46, 1.77, 1.80, 1.96, 2.40, 3.11, 2.88, 2.19, 1.80, 1.77, 2.06, 1.72, 2.18, 2.68, 2.50, 1.83, 2.68, 2.59, 1.65, (1.50), 2.15, 2.15, 2.27, 2.06, 2.28, 2.33, 1.81, 1.75, 2.09, 2.86, 1.58, 2.19, 2.40, 2.40, 1.81, 2.18, 1.77, (1.40), 1.91, (1.50), (4.30), 2.47, 2.83, 1.75, 1.81, 2.47, (DNF(2.16)), 3.93, 1.91, 1.97, 3.02, 1.59, 2.08, 2.41, 2.16, 1.68, 2.38, (6.46), 1.91, 1.58, 1.83, (1.56), 2.75, 2.71, 2.03, 2.97, (1.58), (4.52), 2.15, 2.16, 3.63, (1.47), 2.68, 2.28, 1.81, 1.93, 2.66, 1.96, 1.94+, 2.65, 2.78, 2.28, 1.97, 2.02, 2.00, 2.61, 2.63, 2.02, 2.25, 3.47, 2.33, 2.40, 2.00, 3.68, 1.91, 4.11, 2.41, 2.38, 2.43, 1.94, 2.21, 2.55, 2.18, 1.96, 2.27, 1.77, 2.05, 2.08, 1.81, 3.46, (4.36), 1.75, 2.68, 2.71, 2.11, 1.86, 2.52, 2.27, 2.19, 1.97, (1.36), 2.03+, 2.75, 2.08, 2.61, (5.91), 1.94, 2.05, 3.16, 2.00, (DNF(2.53)), 2.03, (4.28), 3.19, 3.05, 2.86, 2.46, 2.65, 2.31, 3.22, 2.02, 1.81, 2.30, 1.75+, (DNF(6.25)), 3.86, (1.41), 1.68, 2.33, 2.96, 3.44, 3.28, 2.78, 4.08, 1.80, (8.41), 2.58+, 3.13, 2.90, 1.86, 1.96, 2.18, 2.91, 2.05, 2.44, 2.11, 4.18, 2.02+, 2.33, 2.31, 1.83, 3.22, 2.81, 1.90, (1.43), 2.44, 3.36, 3.30, 2.43, 1.75, 3.18, 2.21, 2.44, 3.56, 3.00, 3.47, 2.09, 2.63, 2.55, (4.38), 2.47, 1.77, 2.13, 1.58, 2.40, (1.34), (1.21), (DNF(2.21)), (1.56), 3.71, (7.47), 4.06, 2.13+, 2.94, 2.44, 2.47, 1.78, 1.59, (DNF(4.68)), (DNF(2.28)), 2.31, 3.27, 2.66, 2.44, 1.96, 2.75, 1.94, 2.25, 2.59, 2.13, 2.46, 1.75+, 1.93, 2.18, 2.22, 2.68, 2.78, 2.22, 2.75, (1.58), 3.97, 2.47, 3.66, (4.36), 2.27, 2.22, 2.50, 1.81, 2.34, 1.69, 1.80, 1.96, 2.47, 2.02+, 2.56, 2.77, 1.88, 2.34, 1.86, 2.30, 1.83, 1.88, (1.44), 1.81, (DNF(1.81)), 1.81, (7.77), 2.03, 1.86, 2.38, 2.94, 1.66, 1.77, (0.90), 2.25, 1.94, 2.86, 3.94, 2.63, 1.97, 1.90, 2.46, 1.69, (1.55), 2.63, 2.18, 2.03, 1.88, 3.00, 2.61, 1.66+, 1.71, 1.88, 1.69, 2.25, 2.80, 2.00, 2.84, 2.55, 2.25, (1.56), 3.97, 1.93, 2.88, (1.34), 1.88, 2.52, 1.72, 2.31, 2.08, 1.65, 1.77, 2.50, 2.27, 2.41+, 3.18, 2.91, 2.27, 2.27, 1.84, 2.09, 2.28, 1.59, 1.77, 2.27, 1.72, 2.28, (1.56), 2.06, 2.02, 2.00, 1.94, 2.63, 2.47, 1.58, 2.44, 1.81, 2.08, 2.31, 2.25, 2.02, 1.97, 1.90, 2.41, 1.61, 1.66, 1.78, 1.96, 2.31 = 2.33





Spoiler: Scrambles (warning: huge)



20157	01.77	F2 R' U' R F' U2 R F' U R' U'
20158	02.21	U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U R' F2 R' U'
20159	02.13	R' F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U R' U'
20160	01.34	F R2 F' U R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U'
20161	02.66	R2 F2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' R' U'
20162	01.56	F R' F' U2 R F R' U F2 R' U'
20163	01.53	F' U F U' F2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
20164	01.81	F2 R2 U R F2 U' F R' F2 R U'
20165	02.46	F U' F' R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U'
20166	01.71	U2 F2 U R U' R' U F' U' F' U'
20167	02.22	U R F2 R U' F' U2 F U2 R' U'
20168	02.22	F U' F' U2 R U2 R U' F R' U'
20169	02.02	U' R' U' R' F U F R' U' R' U'
20170	01.34	F' U F' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
20171	02.06	R2 F' U F2 R' F' U' R F R' U'
20172	02.05	F' U2 F2 R F' U F U' F' R' U'
20173	01.88	U F U' R U F' R2 U F' R' U'
20174	01.84	R U2 F2 R U2 F U R2 F' R' U'
20175	03.75	U F U2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20176	01.84	U2 F' U' R2 F R F R' U' R' U'
20177	02.40	U F U2 R F' U2 R U' F2 R' U'
20178	03.94	R U' F2 U' R2 U F R2 U' R' U'
20179	02.03	F U2 F R U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
20180	02.46	R' U2 R' F R U2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
20181	02.21	R F' U2 R U' F R' F U' R U'
20182	02.65	R F2 U' R2 U' F U' R F2 R2 U'
20183	01.96	F U R2 F R' U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
20184	01.63	F U' R F' U R' F' R' F2 R' U'
20185	02.96	U F' U F R2 F U2 R' U2 R' U'
20186	01.86	R' F U2 R F R' U R2 U R' U'
20187	01.84	U F2 U2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 R U'
20188	02.65	R' U R' F U' R' U F' U R U'
20189	01.81	R U' R' F2 R' F U R2 U2 R2 U2
20190	02.13	U R U2 F' R2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
20191	02.03	U' F U' F U F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
20192	01.61	F2 U R' U F2 R2 U F' U' R U'
20193	02.52	R U' F2 U' F R2 U R' U2 R' U'
20194	03.40	R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' R' U'
20195	02.05	U2 F' R2 F' R F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
20196	01.46	R' F' R2 F' U F' R2 F U' R U'
20197	01.83	F U R F' R2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
20198	02.75	U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
20199	01.58	R U F U2 R' U F' R U' R' U'
20200	01.91	U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U R2 U R' U'
20201	01.63	F' R' U2 F R2 F U F' U R' U'
20202	02.77	F' R2 U' F' R' U' F2 R U' R' U'
20203	03.02	U' F U' F R2 U' F R' U' F' U'
20204	06.93	U F' U2 F U' F2 R U F R' U'
20205	04.16	R' F U' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' F U'
20206	03.28	R2 F U' R F' U F' U2 F' R' U'
20207	02.96	U2 R F' R F R' F' U F2 R U'
20208	02.94	R' U F' R' U R' U R2 U R' U'
20209	02.03	F U' F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U R' U'
20210	02.46	F U2 F U' F R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20211	02.16	R F2 R U F' R F2 R2 U R2 U'
20212	02.05	R' F2 U2 F R U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
20213	02.43	R2 F2 R U2 R' U R2 F' U R' U'
20214	01.96	F R F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U R' U'
20215	03.34	R F2 R F' U' F2 U2 R' U' R U'
20216	01.75	R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' F2 U' R' U'
20217	01.69	U R' U F' R F U2 R' U2 R' U'
20218	02.43	F R U2 F' R' F2 R' U' F R' U'
20219	04.65	U' F2 R2 F' U R' U R' U' R' U'
20220	02.43	F2 R U R2 U F U' R2 F' R' U'
20221	02.40	R' U2 R U F2 U' F2 R F R' U'
20222	02.44	F2 R2 U2 F R F2 U' F' U' R' U'
20223	02.09	F R2 F U2 F R' U' F R2 F' U'
20224	02.40	U R U' F' U2 R U' F U R' U'
20225	02.44	U2 R2 U R F' U R2 F' U2 F' U'
20226	04.56	U' F R' U F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U'
20227	02.30	R2 U' F R' F U' F R2 F2 R2 U'
20228	01.90	U' R' U F' R F2 R' F U' R2 U'
20229	02.55	U2 F U' R' F' R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
20230	02.25	F' R' U' F R2 U' R F U R2 U'
20231	DNF(2.38)	R F R' F R' U' R F' U F' U'
20232	01.71	F' R' F' U R2 F' R' U F' R' U'
20233	02.16	F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F' U'
20234	02.19	R' F' U R' U2 R' F2 R U R' U'
20235	02.21	R U' R U' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U'
20236	01.77	F' R F2 U R' F U' R U' R' U'
20237	02.16	F2 U2 R' F U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
20238	02.09	F U2 F2 U' F2 R U R2 F' R' U'
20239	02.08	U' F2 U R U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
20240	02.03	U' R' F U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
20241	01.84	F2 R U2 F' U' F2 U R2 F' R U'
20242	01.55	F' U R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
20243	02.21	R' U' R F' U F R2 F2 U' R' U'
20244	01.93	U R' F R' U R' U2 F U2 R2 U'
20245	02.75	U' R F' R' U F R' F2 U R' U'
20246	DNF(2.22)	F2 U2 F' U2 F U' R2 F U' R2 U'
20247	01.91	F R F R2 F R2 F' R U' R' U'
20248	DNF(4.65)	F' R' U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U'
20249	01.75	U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F R2 U' R' U'
20250	02.69	F U' F R' U2 R F' R2 F' R' U'
20251	DNF(2.77)	R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U' R2 F R' U'
20252	03.27	R2 F2 R' U F' R' F U F2 R' U'
20253	DNF(1.96)	F R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R U R' U'
20254	4.08+	R2 F' U2 R' F R U' R' U2 R' U'
20255	02.00	U2 F' R F2 R2 F2 U' R U R2 U'
20256	02.91	F2 R' U R' F R' F2 U' F R' U'
20257	02.05	R F U F' R F2 R' U F' R U'
20258	02.31	F' U' R' U' R F U' R U' R' U'
20259	03.53	U2 F' U F U2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
20260	02.30	F U' F2 R' F2 R' U F U R' U'
20261	4.28+	R2 U R' F2 U' R F' R U2 R' U'
20262	02.58	R2 U2 R F U' F2 U' F' U' R2 U'
20263	02.06	F2 R U2 F U2 F R' F R' F2 U'
20264	01.66	F2 U' F U R2 F' R U F' R2 U'
20265	01.65	F U' F R U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
20266	02.02	U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' R F U R2 U'
20267	03.93	R2 F' R U' F U2 F2 R U' R' U'
20268	03.06	F' U2 R F U R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
20269	02.34	R' F' U' R U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U'
20270	01.81	U' R2 F2 U' R F U2 R' F2 R' U'
20271	02.11	U F U2 R' U2 F' R F U R' U'
20272	02.27	U2 R2 U R F R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
20273	DNF(1.56)	R2 F' R2 U R' F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
20274	01.63	U2 F' R' F R2 U F' U' F2 R' U'
20275	03.09	U2 R U R2 U' F U' F' U' R' U'
20276	02.22	R' F2 R2 U R' F R U F2 R' U'
20277	02.46	R2 F' U F2 R2 U F' R' U R' U'
20278	02.00	F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
20279	02.47	U2 R' U F2 U R' F' R2 U' R' U'
20280	01.88	U2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F' R U R' U'
20281	03.84	R2 U' R' F2 R U' F R F' R' U'
20282	04.08	F' R' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
20283	4.06+	R F2 U F U' R2 F2 U F' R' U'
20284	02.22	U F' U F2 R' F2 R U' F' R2 U'
20285	01.61	F R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
20286	01.40	U2 R F U2 F R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
20287	03.06	U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F R2 U'
20288	02.19	U2 R2 U R U' R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20289	01.91	R2 U' R U' F R2 U' R U R U'
20290	02.13	U2 R2 F R' F' R U2 R' F2 R' U'
20291	03.19	F2 R U2 F2 U' R U2 F U2 R' U'
20292	02.16	R U' F2 U F2 R F2 R' U R' U'
20293	01.88	U' R U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
20294	03.22	R F2 R' U F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20295	01.90	F2 R' U F2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20296	03.71	R' F' U2 F' U F' U' F2 U' R' U'
20297	02.40	U R U2 F' R' U R2 F U R' U'
20298	01.41	U F' R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U R' U'
20299	03.18	R' U' R F' R2 F R U2 F' R' U'
20300	01.83	R2 F2 R F' R2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
20301	01.77	U R F2 U R2 U2 F R' F2 R2 U'
20302	02.06	R2 F' R F2 U' R U R U' R' U'
20303	02.27	F R' F2 R' F2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
20304	02.77	R F2 R' F2 R F' U R2 F R U'
20305	02.18	U' F' R F' U R F R2 U R' U'
20306	02.34	F2 U' R2 F' R' U F2 R2 F' R' U'
20307	01.97	U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
20308	01.93	U2 R' U R F' U2 F2 R U' R' U'
20309	02.02	R2 F2 R' U R' F2 R F U' R2 U'
20310	02.53	U' F R2 U2 R' U F2 R' U' R' U'
20311	03.93	U' F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U'
20312	02.93	F U R' U' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
20313	01.96	F' U2 R2 F U' R' F R2 U' R2 U'
20314	01.97	F R U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
20315	03.66	U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F R F' R U'
20316	02.11	R U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R' U R U'
20317	02.36	F U R2 U R2 F' U F2 U R' U'
20318	02.96	U2 R2 U F U2 R U' F U2 R' U'
20319	02.13	F' U R F2 R F' R F' U2 R' U'
20320	02.47	F' U' R F2 U' F' U' R U' F' U'
20321	01.72	U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' R U' R' U'
20322	02.78	F R' U F' U' R F2 U' F' R' U'
20323	02.66	R' U' R2 F R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U'
20324	02.11	U' F U' R F' U R2 U' F' R' U'
20325	02.44	R2 F U' F' R U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20326	03.56	R2 F' U' R' U F' R U2 F R2 U'
20327	12.43	F' R2 F' R' U2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20328	03.40	R' U F2 R F' R2 F' R U R2 U'
20329	02.83	U R U2 R U2 R U' F2 U R' U'
20330	03.52	F' U F R' U F' U F2 U R' U'
20331	02.83	F2 U' R F' R2 U R2 U F R' U'
20332	01.97	F2 U' R U' R F2 U2 R U' R' U'
20333	02.30	R2 U' F2 R' U' R2 F U' F2 R2 U'
20334	01.91	U' F U F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R U'
20335	01.78	U2 R' F' R U' R F2 R U' R' U'
20336	02.34	R2 F' R2 U R F R F' U' R' U'
20337	02.13	F' U R2 F U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U'
20338	02.03	U2 F2 U F2 U F U' F U' R2 U'
20339	02.06	F' R U2 F' R U' F R U R2 U'
20340	02.43	R F2 R' U' F2 U2 R U' F' R' U'
20341	02.46	U2 R2 F2 R F' R U' F2 U' R' U'
20342	02.61	R2 F U R2 F2 U' F U F' R2 U'
20343	02.22	F2 U R' U' R U2 R F U R' U'
20344	02.66	U2 F' R' U F2 R' U R2 U R' U'
20345	02.36	U2 F' U' R2 F R F2 U' F2 R' U'
20346	01.81	U' R' F2 R' F R' F R2 U' R2 U'
20347	01.83	R U2 R F' R U2 R' F' U2 R' U'
20348	01.66	R U F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
20349	24.58	F R F' U' R F' U F' U' F' U'
20350	02.78	F R2 F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
20351	01.80	F U F2 R2 F' R' U' R2 F' R' U'
20352	03.27	U F2 U' F R' F2 R' F U R U'
20353	02.55	F U2 F' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
20354	01.86	F R2 F R U2 R' U R2 U R' U'
20355	01.71	U2 R2 F2 U' R U F' R U' R' U'
20356	02.93	U2 R2 F R' U' R F' R2 F2 R' U'
20357	01.58	U2 F2 R' U F' R U F' U2 R U'
20358	4.44+	U2 F2 U F U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
20359	02.00	U' R2 U F2 U' F U2 R2 F' R2 U'
20360	02.33	R2 U' F' R U2 R' F R2 F' R' U'
20361	01.96	F U2 R U2 R' U F2 R' F R' U'
20362	02.34	F U2 F' U R' F2 U' R' U R' U'
20363	4.96+	F R2 F U2 R' U F' R F R' U'
20364	01.80	F' U' F R F' R U' F2 U2 R' U'
20365	01.96	R U' R' U2 R' F' U2 R U R2 U'
20366	01.90	R' F R2 U2 F' U R F' U2 R' U'
20367	08.34	F R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U'
20368	01.58	U' F' U R' F U' R F2 U R' U'
20369	02.27	F' U F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F' R' U'
20370	03.03	R2 U R' F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R' U'
20371	02.06	U' F2 U F2 R F' U R U R' U'
20372	01.72	F2 U2 F R F2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
20373	03.47	R2 F2 U2 F U2 F U R' U' R' U'
20374	01.90	U' F U' F' R' F' R U F' R' U'
20375	06.71	U R' F2 R U R2 F' R U2 R' U'
20376	01.83	U F R2 U' F R2 U' F' U R' U'
20377	02.52	U2 F2 R F2 U' F R F' U2 R' U'
20378	01.80	U2 F' R' U R U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
20379	02.00	F2 R F U2 F' U' F2 R F R2 U'
20380	01.94	F2 R F' R F R2 F R' U' R' U'
20381	02.68	R' U R2 F2 R' F' R F' U R' U'
20382	03.21	U2 F2 U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 R' U'
20383	02.43	F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U F' U'
20384	05.13	R U2 F' R F2 U R2 U2 F' R' U'
20385	02.72	R' U' R2 F2 U R' U' F U R' U'
20386	01.27	R2 F' R' U' R2 F R' F U' R' U'
20387	01.75	F U' R' F' R F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
20388	01.88	R F2 R U' F2 U F' R U' R2 U'
20389	02.02	R2 U F' R2 U R F R U2 R' U'
20390	02.11	U R F R2 U F2 U R' F' R' U'
20391	02.44	R2 U2 F2 U' F' R F2 R2 U' R2 U'
20392	02.47	F2 R F2 U' F' U' F2 R U' R2 U'
20393	02.53	U R U2 F2 R U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
20394	01.68	F2 R U' F2 U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
20395	01.52	U' R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
20396	05.25	F' R U2 F2 R' F R' F U R' U'
20397	03.40	R U2 F' R' F U2 R' F U' R' U'
20398	01.97	R2 F' U R F U2 F R F R' U'
20399	01.55	F' R2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' U R' U'
20400	02.36	U R' U R' F2 U' R F U' R' U'
20401	02.02	F U2 F R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U'
20402	02.03	U2 F R' F U' F' U' F' U' R' U'
20403	02.75	F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R' F' U2 R' U'
20404	DNF(4.28)	U R2 F R' U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U'
20405	01.96	F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' F' U' F R' U'
20406	02.08	F' R' U F2 R2 U F' R F2 R' U'
20407	01.88	F' R2 U2 R F2 U R' F' U' R' U'
20408	02.03	F' R F' U R' F R F2 U2 R2 U'
20409	02.93	F R2 F' U R2 F' U' R U R' U'
20410	02.09	U F' R2 F' U2 R' U' F U2 R' U'
20411	02.02	F' U2 F' R2 F R' F R U' R' U'
20412	03.19	U R2 U' R' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20413	01.88	F' U' F2 U R2 U' R U F' R' U'
20414	02.55	R2 U F' R' U' R' U2 F U' R U'
20415	02.02	F' R U R' U F' U2 F U R' U'
20416	02.83	U F2 R' U2 F2 R' U F U2 R' U'
20417	02.25	F2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' F R' U'
20418	01.72	R2 U' F' R' U2 F2 R F U R' U'
20419	3.86+	U F U' F2 R F R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20420	02.15	R' U R2 U F2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
20421	01.97	R' F U2 F R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
20422	01.78	R F' R2 F R2 U' R F2 R2 F' U'
20423	02.31	U' R2 U' R2 U F U R2 F' R' U'
20424	02.15	F2 U F' R2 U F2 U F U R' U'
20425	01.47	R' U R2 F' R2 U2 F R' U R U'
20426	02.52	F2 U' R' F' R F U' R U' R' U'
20427	01.69	R F' U R F' R' F R U2 R' U'
20428	01.84	U' R2 F R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
20429	01.66	R' F R' F2 U R' U' F U' R' U'
20430	02.91	U' R' U' F' U2 R F' R' F R2 U'
20431	02.71	F' U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U F' R' U'
20432	01.80	F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U F2 R' U'
20433	02.41	F2 R F' R U' F R2 U2 F R2 U'
20434	02.21	U F2 R2 U F' R F2 R F2 R2 U'
20435	01.77	F2 U R U' F' R' F R2 F' R' U'
20436	02.47	F' U2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' U2 R' U'
20437	01.55	R F U2 R U' F R' F2 U' R' U'
20438	02.22	F2 R' U' F2 U' F U' R U R' U'
20439	01.84	R2 F U2 F' R F' U2 F' U2 R' U'
20440	02.13	R U F' U' R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U'
20441	01.94	R' U F2 U2 R2 U' F' R U2 R' U'
20442	02.22	F U F R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
20443	02.11	F' R U' R2 U R' U' F' U' R' U'
20444	02.00	R U F2 R' U F' R U2 F' R' U'
20445	02.53	R2 F R' F R F' U' R' U2 R' U'
20446	02.38	R U' F' U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 R' U'
20447	01.97	R2 U' F R F R' U R2 U' R' U'
20448	01.97	R F U2 F' U R' F R2 F R U'
20449	03.00	U F R' U F' R F2 U' F R' U'
20450	02.72	R2 F R' U2 R' F U R U2 R' U'
20451	02.15	F U2 R2 F2 U' F' R F U' R U'
20452	02.97	U R' F R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
20453	02.41	U F U2 F U F' U' R' U' R' U'
20454	02.28	R' F' R U' R U' F R U R' U'
20455	02.97	U2 F2 U R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U'
20456	01.78	F2 R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R2 U'
20457	02.47	F R' F2 R F' R2 U' F U2 R2 U'
20458	02.22	U F' U F' U F2 U R2 U' R' U'
20459	02.08	U R2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U' R' U'
20460	01.88	F U2 R2 U' F R' U' R U R U'
20461	02.25	F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U'
20462	01.68	U2 R' U R2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' U'
20463	02.05	R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U'
20464	01.93	R F' U F2 U' F' R2 F' U' R' U'
20465	02.84	F' U R U' F2 R F2 R' U2 R' U'
20466	01.72	R F' R2 U F U R2 U' F R' U'
20467	02.69	R2 U' F2 U' F' U' R' F2 U' R' U'
20468	02.56	F U R' U2 F R' U R U' R' U'
20469	02.25	U' F R' U2 F R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
20470	01.97	U' F2 R U2 R' U' R F2 U R' U'
20471	02.61	F' R2 F R' U F' R U' F' R' U'
20472	02.00	F2 U2 F R F R2 U F2 U R' U'
20473	01.96	R' F2 U' R' U2 R' F U2 F' R' U'
20474	03.40	R2 U' F R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20475	02.05	F U F2 R' F R U R' U' R' U'
20476	01.63	U' F R2 F R' U2 F U' F2 R' U'
20477	02.22	U R' U R' U F U R U' R' U'
20478	03.91	U R F' U2 F U' R2 U F2 R2 U'
20479	01.58	U2 R' F R U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 U'
20480	01.86	F' R' F' R2 F R2 U2 R' F2 R' U'
20481	02.59	F R2 U2 F U' R2 F' U F' R' U'
20482	01.65	F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' F' U R' U'
20483	01.84	R F2 U' F' U2 R F' U2 F2 R2 U'
20484	02.21	F R U F' R U' F2 U' F R' U'
20485	02.58	F R F' U F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U'
20486	02.05	U' F2 R U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20487	01.96	R F R F' U2 F' U F2 U R' U'
20488	01.91	F2 U' R F2 R2 F' R U' F R2 U'
20489	01.59	F U F2 R2 U F U' R2 U2 R' U'
20490	02.06	U2 F' U' R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U'
20491	02.06	U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R U' F R U'
20492	02.63	U F' R' U' F2 U2 R F' U' R' U'
20493	02.21	U2 R' F R2 F U' F' U F' R' U'
20494	02.72	F2 U F' U2 R2 F' R F' U R U'
20495	02.09	R U R' F2 R U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20496	02.28	R2 F' U' R F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 U'
20497	02.06	U F' R2 F' U' F U2 R' F' R' U'
20498	02.38	F R' U' R U' R' U F2 U2 R' U'
20499	02.36	F U F2 U' F R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
20500	02.05	R F U2 F' R U' F R F' R' U'
20501	01.09	R F2 R' U2 F U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
20502	02.30	F2 U' R U R U' F2 R U' R U'
20503	02.90	F' U2 R2 F R U2 R F2 U F' U'
20504	02.11	U2 R' F' U F' U' R F' U2 R' U'
20505	01.71	F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
20506	02.30	R2 F' U' F U' F2 R F2 U2 R2 U'
20507	02.83	R' U' R U2 R2 F R' F2 U' R' U'
20508	02.75	F2 R' F U R' U' R F' U2 R' U'
20509	01.77	U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R F U' R' U2
20510	02.30	U' R' F' U F R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
20511	02.58	U' R U' R F R2 U2 R' F R' U'
20512	01.36	F R F2 U F' R2 F' U' F2 R' U'
20513	02.94	F' R' F' R2 F2 U R' F U2 R' U'
20514	03.22	U2 F R' U R U' R' U' F2 R' U'
20515	01.96	U2 F2 U2 F' R' U R F U' R' U'
20516	02.43	R' F U2 R2 U' R F2 U' F R' U'
20517	01.71	R2 U F' U' R2 F U' R F R' U'
20518	02.43	U' F U2 F2 R F' U' F U2 R2 U'
20519	02.61	R' F R' U' F U R' U2 F2 R' U'
20520	02.69	F2 R' F' U' R U' R2 U2 F R' U'
20521	01.86	U2 F2 R F2 U' R' U R' U R' U'
20522	02.13	F' R U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
20523	01.69	F2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' R F R2 U'
20524	02.03	R F R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
20525	02.05	F2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U'
20526	01.53	R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R' U'
20527	02.06	U2 R2 U F2 U F U2 F U2 R' U'
20528	03.43	R2 U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U' F R2 U'
20529	01.78	F' U2 R2 F' R F' U' F2 U R' U'
20530	02.05	U' F2 U R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
20531	02.83	U R2 U' R' U' R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
20532	02.13	U' F R2 U' F2 U F R' U R' U'
20533 07.75	F R' F R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U'
20534	3.21+	F2 R' U' F R2 F U' R U R' U'
20535	01.94	U F R F2 R F' U2 R' U' R' U'
20536	02.71	U2 F2 U' R U' R' U F U R' U'
20537	02.65	R' U' F2 U R' F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
20538	01.84	U F2 R' U F2 U' R U' F R' U'
20539	02.06	U F' R F2 U' F' R2 U F R U'
20540	01.71	U R' F R' F R' F' R' U R2 U'
20541	03.63	F' U' R F' U R' F R2 F2 R2 U'
20542	02.63	U' R U R2 F2 U' R F2 U' R' U'
20543	02.21	R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U R2 U'
20544	02.25	U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F U F' R' U'
20545	01.71	R U F2 U2 R' F' U2 R F' R' U'
20546	02.19	F2 U R' U F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20547	02.03	F' U R F2 R' U' R2 F U2 R' U'
20548	03.00	U' R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R U' R2 U'
20549	02.46	R F' U2 R F U R' U F R U'
20550	03.59	U2 R' F U F' R2 U R U R' U'
20551	02.03	U R' U F2 R F R U F' R' U'
20552	02.28	R' U2 F2 U R2 U F' R F R' U'
20553	02.03	U' R U R F' R U' F2 U R' U'
20554	02.34	R U F U2 R2 F U' F U R' U'
20555	01.65	U R' U' R F2 R U' F U' R' U'
20556	02.34	F2 U2 R' F R' U F' R' U' R' U'
20557	02.46	R2 F R2 F U' F' U F' U2 F' U'
20558	01.71	U' R' U F2 R U' F2 U' F2 R2 U'
20559	02.84	R U' F R2 F' U R2 F2 U R' U'
20560	02.43	F2 U2 R' F U' R F' U2 F' R' U'
20561	03.03	U' R U2 F2 R' U F2 U F R' U'
20562	02.27	F' R' U F2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U'
20563	4.69+	U2 R2 U' F2 U R' F R' F2 R U'
20564	01.53	U' F' U R F2 R F R' U R' U'
20565	01.61	R2 F2 U2 F U' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
20566	DNF(2.19)	R2 U2 R F' U R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
20567	02.34	F R' U R2 U R' U2 R' F R' U'
20568	02.25	F2 U' F R U F2 R2 F' U R' U'
20569	02.09	R2 U R2 U2 R' F U' R' U' R2 U'
20570	01.94	U F R' U R F2 U R' U' R' U'
20571	02.43	F' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R U'
20572	02.08	F R2 U' R' F2 R U2 R' U' R' U'
20573	01.68	R' F2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R' U'
20574	01.59	U' F U' R2 U R F' R' U' R' U'
20575	01.94	F2 U' R F' R F U R2 U' R2 U'
20576	02.34	U' R' F2 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
20577	02.27	F U2 F' R' U2 F R2 U' F' R' U'
20578	02.22	R' F U R2 U F U' F U2 R U'
20579	02.63	U' F2 U R' U' R F2 R' F' R' U'
20580	02.19	F R2 U R U2 F R2 F U R' U'
20581	01.28	R2 F2 R' F2 U R F U F' R' U'
20582	02.02	F' U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20583	01.91	F' U F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F' U'
20584	01.65	R F' R' F R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
20585	02.05	F' U' F2 R' U F U' R2 U' R' U'
20586	01.97	F' U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R F2 R2 U'
20587	02.55	U' R F2 U2 R U F2 U2 F' R' U'
20588	01.88	F' U R F' R U R2 F2 U R U'
20589	02.08	R F2 U F' U R' U R' F2 R' U'
20590	01.84	U R' F U' R F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
20591	02.00	F R2 F2 U' R2 F U' F2 U' R U'
20592	02.15	U R U2 R' U2 R' F U' F' R' U'
20593	02.25	U' F' U2 F U' R F' R2 U R' U'
20594	02.05	R2 U F' R U F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
20595	03.11	U F R' F' U R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20596	01.65	R U R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' F R' U'
20597	01.77	U F R2 U' R F' R F' U' R' U'
20598	03.86	F U F U2 F2 U' R U2 F R' U'
20599	02.56	R' U R U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'
20600	02.15	U2 F R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20601	01.84	F' U2 F' R U2 F R' U' F2 R' U'
20602	01.65	U F2 U2 F' U F2 R F2 U2 R U'
20603	02.16	R U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
20604	01.90	F' U2 F R' U R' U2 F U R2 U'
20605	02.66	R F' R F R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
20606	01.66	U2 F' R F' U2 R F2 R' F' R2 U'
20607	01.77	U2 F2 U F2 U F U R' U' R' U'
20608	02.38	F2 R' U' F2 R U2 R F2 U' R' U'
20609	01.96	U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U R2 U' R' U'
20610	02.68	F2 U R' U2 F2 R U F U2 R' U'
20611	02.75	R U' R F' R U2 F2 R U R2 U'
20612	01.66	R' U F' U R U2 R' F' U' R' U'
20613	01.94	R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' R F2 U R2 U'
20614	01.69	U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' U' R' U'
20615	02.05	F R' U2 R' F U F2 R' U' R' U'
20616	01.93	F U2 R2 F R F U2 R' U R' U'
20617	02.18	F' U' R U' R U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20618	01.93	F U F2 U' F U2 F U F2 R U'
20619	02.21	U F R U2 F2 R' F R2 U' R U'
20620	02.11	R2 F U' F R' F R F U2 R2 U'
20621	02.31	U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R F' U'
20622	02.06	R F' R' F U2 R' F R U2 R' U'
20623	02.88	F U2 R2 U' R' U F' R F2 R' U'
20624	02.28	R2 F2 R2 U F R2 U' R U' R' U'
20625	03.06	U' F R' F' U2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
20626	02.66	F U2 R U' F R' F' R2 F' R U'
20627	01.96	F U R2 F' R2 F R F' U' R' U'
20628	02.77	F' U' R2 F R' U F2 U' F2 R U'
20629	01.91	R2 F R2 F R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U'
20630	02.03	U2 F U F R' U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
20631	01.81	R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' F R' U'
20632	01.91	F U' F2 U R U2 F' R F R' U'
20633	03.16	R2 U' F2 U R' U2 F R' U R2 U'
20634	02.50	R' F' R' U R2 U F2 U2 F' R' U'
20635	03.84	F2 R U2 R U' R U F2 U R' U'
20636	02.16	R' U F' U2 F2 R2 F' U F' R' U'
20637	02.11	U R' F U2 R' F R2 F U' R' U'
20638	02.19	U2 F2 R U F' R' U2 R' U R' U'
20639	02.34	R U2 F' R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
20640	02.75	R' U' R F2 U R U R U R' U'
20641	03.05	F R' U' F2 U R' F R2 U' R' U'
20642	02.41	F2 R2 F U' F R' U F U R2 U'
20643	01.86	R' U' R U2 R2 U' F R' U' R' U'
20644	02.00	U2 R' U' F' U2 R U' R2 F R' U'
20645	02.15	F U2 F R' F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
20646	02.15	F' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' U' R' U'
20647	02.05	U' R2 U' R2 U' R' F U2 F R U'
20648	02.18	F' R F R U' F U' F' U R' U'
20649	02.30	F R2 F' R2 U R' F R' F R' U'
20650	01.93	F2 R F U F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
20651	02.28	U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U'
20652	01.86	F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 U R' U'
20653	02.61	U' F' R U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
20654	01.55	F2 R2 F R' U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U'
20655	02.34	U R2 F' R F U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20656	01.84	U F' R F2 R' F R2 F2 U R2 U'
20657	01.71	U2 R U' R' U2 F R' F U R U'
20658	02.05	F R U F2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' U'
20659	03.71	U2 F' U' F U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
20660	01.96	F' U2 R F' R2 F' U' F U R' U'
20661	02.19	U2 F R' F' U R2 U' R U' R U'
20662	02.46	U' F U R2 U2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
20663	01.80	U R' U2 R F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U'
20664	01.53	U2 F R2 F' U2 R F2 R2 F' R2 U'
20665	02.22	R2 F U2 F U R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20666	02.68	F U' F' R F' R' F R2 U' R' U'
20667	02.52	F R2 F' U2 R F U' R' U2 R' U'
20668	01.97	U F' R2 F' U2 R' U' F' U2 R' U'
20669	03.40	F' U R2 F2 R' F U F' U2 R U'
20670	02.52	F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U'
20671	02.16	F R2 F' U F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
20672	02.33	R U' R F2 U2 R U2 F' U' R' U'
20673	02.90	F' R U' R2 F' U R F2 U' R' U'
20674	02.50	R2 U' R' U2 R U R' F' U2 R' U'
20675	01.94	R U F2 R' U R' F U F2 R' U'
20676	04.88	F U F' R' U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
20677	02.66	F' U2 F' U F R U R' U R' U'
20678	02.30	U2 R2 F2 R' F U' R2 F' U R' U'
20679	03.34	R F' R U' F R' F U2 F2 R' U'
20680	02.02	R' U' R' U F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
20681	02.33	F' R U2 F' U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20682	02.88	R' U2 R' U' F' U' F' R U' R' U'
20683	02.59	R F R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U' R' U'
20684	02.50	R2 U R' F2 U' R F' U F2 R' U2
20685	02.08	R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
20686	02.30	U F R' U F R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
20687	02.66	U2 F' R U' R U F R2 U' R' U'
20688	02.66	R' U F' U F R2 U2 R' F R2 U'
20689	02.16	U R F2 U' F R F' R F2 R2 U'
20690	02.11	U R F' R U' F R' U' F2 R' U'
20691	03.00	R U' R' U2 R' U F R' U2 R2 U'
20692	02.59	R F U2 F U' R2 U R' F2 R' U'
20693	02.03	F2 U R F' U' R F' R F R2 U'
20694	4.28+	U2 F R2 F U2 R' U2 R' F R' U'
20695	02.77	F U' R U' R2 U' R' F2 U' R' U'
20696	01.46	F' U' R' U2 F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
20697	04.46	R U2 F R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
20698	03.34	U2 F U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20699	01.86	R U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R' U'
20700	02.65	F R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U'
20701	01.71	R' F2 U R2 U F R' F2 U R U'
20702	02.02	R' F' U' F R' U' R F2 U' R' U'
20703	01.65	R2 F' R' F' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U'
20704	03.00 U2 R' F' R' U' F' R U2 F' R2 U'
20705	02.52	U' R' F2 R' F U2 F' R F' R' U'
20706	03.69	R U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
20707	01.93	R F' R F R2 U2 F' R F2 R' U'
20708	01.94	F2 U' F U2 R F' U F2 U' R' U'
20709	02.43	R2 F U' R2 U' F2 U' F' U' R' U'
20710	02.75	R' F2 R U' R U2 F R' F2 R' U'
20711	02.16	F R U2 R U2 R' U' F U' R' U'
20712	02.05	F2 U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' F U2 R' U'
20713	02.97	F R' U F2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U'
20714	02.65	F R U' R2 U R' U' F U R' U'
20715	04.19	R' F U R2 U F2 U F' U R' U'
20716	03.31	F2 R F2 U2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20717	02.94	R F2 U2 F R' U2 R U2 F' R' U'
20718	02.59	R U2 F R2 F2 U F' R U2 R' U'
20719	02.13	U' F' U F R F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
20720	02.36	F2 U2 R U R2 U F R F R' U'
20721	02.08	F U' F' U R' F2 R U F2 R' U'
20722	02.03	U' R F' U F2 U2 F' R U2 R' U'
20723	02.13	R2 F2 R U R U F2 R' U' R' U'
20724	01.58	U' R2 F2 R U R F2 U2 F' R' U'
20725	02.28	U2 R2 F' R U2 R U R' F R' U'
20726	02.02	R F' R2 U' R' U' F2 R U2 R' U'
20727	02.08	R U F2 U R' U F' R F' R2 U'
20728	4.47+	U F R2 F U F' U' F' U' R2 U'
20729	01.71	R' U' R' F2 U F U R' U' R' U'
20730	02.84	R U2 F' R2 F U F' U' F R2 U'
20731	02.69	U2 R2 F' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U'
20732	05.84	R F R' U R' F2 R U' F2 R' U'
20733	01.36	R2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' R F R' U'
20734	01.91	F' R2 U' F' R2 F' R F U' R2 U'
20735	02.56	R2 F' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
20736	02.78	U2 F' R' F R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
20737	01.88	F R F U F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U'
20738	02.36	U F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
20739	02.94	U2 F R' F U F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
20740	02.55	F2 R U R U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U'
20741	4.11+	R' U R' F2 U F' R F U R' U'
20742	02.19	R2 U2 F R' F R' F2 R' U R' U'
20743	4.13+	F' R F' R U' R U R2 U' R' U'
20744	02.66	U' R' U' F' U F' U F' U2 R' U'
20745	02.97	U' F R F2 R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
20746	02.68	F2 R' U F' U R2 U' F2 U R' U'
20747	02.43	R' U R U F2 R' U R' F' R' U'
20748	02.86	F U' F2 R' U' R' U2 F U2 R' U'
20749	02.43	F2 R' F U2 F' U F2 R' F' R' U'
20750	03.52	U' R F2 R F2 R' F R U' R' U'
20751	01.66	F' U R' U' R U' F R U' R' U'
20752	02.77	U F U' F2 U' R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
20753	02.43	F2 U2 R' U' F U2 F U2 F R' U'
20754	02.31	U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U R' U R2 U'
20755	01.69	U' F' R U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20756	02.40	F U F' R U R2 F' R F2 R' U'
20757	04.77	U' F U2 F' R' U' F' R U R2 U'
20758	01.83	U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
20759	3.68+	R' F2 R' U2 F R2 U' R' U' R' U'
20760	02.09	R2 F R' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
20761	02.36	F U F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
20762	01.80	F' R U2 R U R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20763	02.16	F R2 U F' R U' F2 R F2 R' U'
20764	01.81	F' U' F R' F R F' R2 U R' U'
20765	01.91	R' F R' U F R' F2 R' F R' U'
20766	01.86	U' R' F U2 F R' U2 R' F2 R U'
20767	02.96	F U2 R' F2 R U R2 F2 U' R' U'
20768	03.22	U' F2 U' F' R2 U' F2 U' F R' U'
20769	01.88	U F' U2 F' U F2 U R F2 R' U'
20770	01.44	F' U' F2 U R' U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
20771	01.80	U2 F2 U F2 U F' R F' U' R' U'
20772	02.22	F R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R F' R' U'
20773	01.50	U' F U F R' F U' F2 U R' U'
20774	02.11	F2 R F2 R' F U' R2 F U R2 U'
20775	02.86	U F2 U F2 U R U R U' R' U'
20776	02.59	F' R F U2 F U2 F U F2 R' U'
20777	01.50	F' U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' R' U'
20778	01.66	U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F R2 U'
20779	01.84	R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
20780	02.05	U F' R2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
20781	03.18	U' F2 R' U F' R U R' F' R' U'
20782	04.40	U' F' U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U'
20783	01.80	U2 F2 R' F2 U' R U R' U' R' U'
20784	01.66	F2 R' F U F' R F' U' F2 R' U'
20785	4.52+	F2 U' R F2 U2 R' U' F U R2 U'
20786	01.52	F R U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U' R2 U'
20787	02.18	R2 F2 R U' F R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20788	02.18	U' F' U' R2 F2 U' R U2 F R2 U'
20789	01.84	U R' U F' U R U' F2 U2 R' U'
20790	02.06	R' F U' F R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20791	01.86	R2 U2 R' U' R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
20792	02.19	R2 U' R U' R' F U' F2 U' F' U'
20793	4.38+	U R2 F2 U' F U F2 R U2 F2 U'
20794	01.47	R' U' R F U2 R U R' U' R' U'
20795	02.25	U2 R F' R U2 F R' F' U R' U'
20796	02.31	F' U F' R' F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
20797	01.65	R U F' R U' F2 U' F U R2 U'
20798	02.56	R2 F R2 F U' R F' R2 F' R U'
20799	02.38	U F2 R F U2 F' R F2 U2 F' U'
20800	01.78	R U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
20801	02.30	F' U2 R F U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
20802	01.96	F' R F U2 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U'
20803	01.88	F2 R F' R2 F' U F R' U2 R' U'
20804	03.75	R U' F U F U R2 U F' R' U'
20805	03.16	R' U2 R F' R' U F2 R U' R' U'
20806	02.00	R' F2 U' R U' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
20807	01.80	F2 R' F R U' F2 U' R2 U R' U'
20808	02.03	F2 U2 R' U' F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U'
20809	01.81	F2 R' U F R F' R' F2 U2 R' U'
20810	02.31	R2 F R' U R' F U' R' U' R' U'
20811	02.38	U2 R2 U' R F' R U2 R U R2 U'
20812	02.05	R' F' U F U2 F U2 R' F R' U'
20813	02.06	F' U' R F' U' R F R' U2 R2 U'
20814	01.83	R2 F U F R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
20815	02.25	F' R F U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
20816	01.96	R' F' U F2 R F' U F2 U R U'
20817	03.02	U2 F' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U2 R' U'
20818	02.46	F' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
20819	01.77	U' F' U2 F' U R2 F U' F2 R' U'
20820	01.80	R' F2 U2 F R2 F2 U' R' F' R' U'
20821	01.96	U' F R2 U2 F R' U R2 F' R2 U'
20822	02.40	F U' R F2 U R F U2 F R' U'
20823	03.11	R' F U R' F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
20824	02.88	R U' R U F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
20825	02.19	U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R U2 F' R U'
20826	01.80	U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R' U'
20827	01.77	U F R2 F' R F' U F' U' R U'
20828	02.06	F' R F' R2 U R' U' F2 U' R2 U'
20829	01.72	F U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
20830	02.18	F2 U2 R' U R' F2 R F U' R' U'
20831	02.68	U R' F2 R' U R' U' R F' R' U'
20832	02.50	U2 F' R2 U' R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
20833	01.83	R2 F R2 U' F' R F R' U R' U'
20834	02.68	R' U2 F' R' U2 R F' U2 F' R' U'
20835	02.59	U2 F' U R F' R' F' R' U' R' U'
20836	01.65	U R' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U'
20837	01.50	U' R U' F2 R F U' F' U2 R' U'
20838	02.15	R' U F2 R2 F' R' U R' F R' U'
20839	02.15	F U2 F U' R' F R2 F U' R' U'
20840	02.27	R2 F' R' F R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
20841	02.06	U' R' U R' F2 U2 R F' U R' U'
20842	02.28	U2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20843	02.33	F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U R' F' R' U'
20844	01.81	U R U' F2 U R F2 R F R' U'
20845	01.75	R' F R U2 F' U' F R2 U2 R2 U'
20846	02.09	F U R U' F U' R U' F R U'
20847	02.86	U2 R2 F' U' R U2 R' F' U' R' U'
20848	01.58	F U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R2 F' U'
20849	02.19	R' F R' U2 F U' R F' U' R' U'
20850	02.40	U' R F' R2 F U F2 R' U' R' U'
20851	02.40	U F' U F' R U' R' F' U' R' U'
20852	01.81	U R U2 R' F R2 F R2 U R' U'
20853	DNF(2.18)	U' F R2 F' R2 F U' R F' R2 U'
20854	01.77	R' F' R' U' R F U2 F' U' R' U'
20855	01.40	U R' U R U' F2 U F U2 R' U'
20856	01.91	U2 F2 U2 F R U' R F U R' U'
20857	01.50	R F2 U F' U2 R' F' R U2 R' U'
20858	04.30	U' R2 U F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
20859	02.47	R2 F U' R F R' U2 R F' R2 U'
20860	02.83	F' R F R' F' U2 F' U F2 R' U'
20861	01.75	R U' F2 U R F' U2 R F R' U'
20862	01.81	R' F2 U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
20863	02.47	R F' R' U2 F R' U' F' U R2 U'
20864	02.16	U' F2 U' F' U' R' F' R2 U R' U'
20865	03.93	F' U R' F R' U F R F' R' U'
20866	01.91	F R2 U' F' U2 R U' R' U R' U'
20867	01.97	R F U R' U R' F' R' F R' U'
20868	03.02	U2 F' R U2 R' F U F' U F' U'
20869	01.59	R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
20870	02.08	U R' U2 R F' U F' R' F2 R U'
20871	02.41	U' R F' U2 F' R F U2 F2 R' U'
20872	02.16	R' U R2 F' R U2 R2 F U2 R' U'
20873	01.68	R F2 R' F' R F2 U2 R U R' U'
20874	02.38	R F U2 F R2 F R F' U2 R' U'
20875	06.46	F2 U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U'
20876	01.91	U R2 U2 F U' R F' R U' R' U'
20877	01.58	U F' R' U2 R' F' U R' U R2 U'
20878	01.83	F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U R' F' U'
20879	01.56	R2 U2 R' U R U' R F2 U' R' U'
20880	02.75	R F' R2 U F' U' F R2 U2 R2 U'
20881	02.71	F2 R' U' F R' U' F R2 U R' U'
20882	02.03	F U2 R' U' R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20883	02.97	F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
20884	01.58	U' F R F2 U' R' U F' U' R2 U'
20885	4.52+	R U F2 U' R F2 U' F U R2 U'
20886	02.15	R2 F2 U R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U'
20887	02.16	R U R U' R U' F R' U' R' U'
20888	03.63	U' F' U2 R U' F U2 F U2 R' U'
20889	01.47	U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
20890	02.68	R' F R2 F2 U R' F U F' R' U'
20891	02.28	R2 U R2 U F U' R F' U R' U'
20892	01.81	R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U'
20893	01.93	R2 U2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
20894	02.66	R U2 R' U F R' F2 R U' R U'
20895	01.96	U R2 U R' F U' R' F U' R' U'
20896	01.94	R' U R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U'
20897	02.65	U2 R2 F' R F2 U' F R F2 R' U'
20898	02.78	U2 F' R2 F2 R' F U F U' R' U'
20899	02.28	R' U R2 F' R2 F R' U R' F' U'
20900	01.97	U R2 U R U' R F2 R' U' R' U'
20901	02.02	R F U2 F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
20902	02.00	F' R F2 R F U2 R F U' R2 U'
20903	02.61	U F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
20904	02.63	U R U' R2 U2 F R' F' U2 R' U'
20905	02.02	F2 U' R F R2 F U' R U2 R' U'
20906	02.25	R2 F2 U' R F' R F R U2 R' U'
20907	03.47	F2 R2 F R F2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
20908	02.33	R F2 U F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
20909	02.40	R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U2 F' R' U'
20910	02.00	R F R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F R' U'
20911	03.68	F R U F R2 U' R F' U2 R2 U'
20912	01.91	U F2 U' F' U2 R' F U F' R2 U'
20913	04.11	F' U R' F U2 R2 F R' F' R' U'
20914	02.41	F' U2 F U2 F2 R' U2 R F' R2 U'
20915	02.38	F2 U R F U' R U' F' U' R' U'
20916	02.43	R F' R U2 R' F2 U F' U2 R' U'
20917	01.94	R F R2 F2 U' F' U' F U R' U'
20918	02.21	U F' R2 U2 R' F U2 R U' R' U'
20919	02.55	R F' U F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 R' U'
20920	02.18	U' F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20921	01.96	R2 F2 R U F2 U' R F U2 R' U'
20922	02.27	F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R F2 U' F' U'
20923	01.77	U2 F' U' F2 R U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20924	02.05	R F' R F2 U F U R' U2 R2 U'
20925	02.08	F2 U2 F' U R' F U2 R2 F' R' U'
20926	01.81	F' U' R2 F U' F U F' U2 R' U'
20927	03.46	U2 R' U2 R' F R U' R' U' R' U'
20928	4.36+	F' U' F U2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R U'
20929	01.75	F2 U' F R2 F2 R2 U R' U' R' U'
20930	02.68	R2 U' F' U2 F' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
20931	02.71	U' F R U2 R U' R F' U2 R2 U'
20932	02.11	U F2 R U' R' U2 R' F2 U R' U'
20933	01.86	R' U' F R' U2 R2 F U' F' R U'
20934	02.52	U' R F2 U2 F' R U' F2 U' R' U'
20935	02.27	U R' U' F R2 U2 F' R' U R U'
20936	02.19	F' R U2 R' F' R' U2 R U2 R' U'
20937	DNF(1.97)	U2 F2 R' U' F U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
20938	01.36	U2 R' U F' U2 F' U R' U R' U'
20939	02.03	R' F2 R' U' R' U' F2 U' F' R' U'
20940	02.75	R' U2 F2 U R U' F' R' U2 R2 U'
20941	02.08	F U' F2 U R' U2 R U F' R' U'
20942	02.61	F' U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R' U'
20943	05.91	F2 R' U F' R2 F' R F2 U2 R' U'
20944	01.94	U R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U' F' R' U'
20945	02.05	R' F R2 F U2 F U' F2 U R' U'
20946	03.16	R' U' R2 F U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
20947	02.00	U R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R U'
20948	02.53	R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
20949	02.03	F2 R' F R2 F R' U2 R U2 R U'
20950	4.28+	F R F R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U'
20951	DNF(0.00)	R2 F U' F U' R2 F2 U F' R' U'
20952	03.19	R2 F' R' F U' R' U' R2 U R2 U'
20953	03.05	F2 U' F2 R F U2 F' R U2 R' U'
20954	02.86	R' F U' F U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
20955	02.46	R' F U2 R' F U' R U' F' R2 U'
20956	02.65	R U F2 U F2 U' F R2 U' R' U'
20957	02.31	R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U F' U' R U'
20958	03.22	R2 F' R U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
20959	02.02	U' R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R U' R' U'
20960	01.81	F2 U R U2 F2 R F' R' U' R' U'
20961	02.30	R2 F' R' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
20962	01.75	R' F U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'
20963	6.25+	R U' F R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U'
20964	03.86	U R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20965	01.41	U2 F' R U R2 F2 R' F U2 R' U'
20966	01.68	U2 F' R' F U R U' F' U2 R' U'
20967	02.33	F2 R U R2 F2 U R' F U R' U2
20968	02.96	F' U' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U'
20969	03.44	U' F2 U F2 R2 U' F R U2 R2 U'
20970	03.28	F2 U2 F U R' U' R' F' U2 R' U'
20971	02.78	F U' F' U' F U2 R2 U' F R' U'
20972	04.08	U' F R U' R F2 U' F U' R' U'
20973	01.80	F' R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
20974	8.41+	F R' U F' R2 F' U2 R' F' R' U'
20975	02.58	U' F' R U2 R F U R U2 R' U'
20976	03.13	U' R2 F U2 F R2 U' R' F' R' U'
20977	02.90	R' U R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U R' U'
20978	01.86	R' U R F2 U' F' U R' F2 R2 U'
20979	01.96	R' U F2 R' U F2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
20980	02.18	F2 R U R U2 F R2 F U R' U'
20981	02.91	F2 U R' U2 F U' R' U F2 R' U'
20982	02.05	F R U2 R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U2
20983	02.44	F' R' F U2 F U' F' R2 F' R' U'
20984	02.11	R2 F R' U2 F R U R2 U R' U'
20985	04.18	R2 F2 U2 R' F' U F' R U' R' U'
20986	02.02	F' R2 U' F U2 R U2 F2 U' R' U'
20987	02.33	R U' R F' U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
20988	02.31	F2 U' R2 U R U F R' U2 R' U'
20989	01.83	R2 U' R F2 R' F2 R F2 U2 F' U'
20990	03.22	U F2 U F R2 U2 R' F' U F' U'
20991	02.81	F U2 R F' R' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
20992	01.90	F U2 R' U' R2 U R' F' U2 R' U'
20993	01.43	U F R2 F' R2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
20994	02.44	U2 R U' R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20995	03.36	R F U' F' R U2 F2 R' F' R' U'
20996	03.30	F2 R F2 R2 F2 U F R U R2 U'
20997	02.43	R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U'
20998	01.75	U' R F2 R' U2 R F2 R F' R' U'
20999	03.18	F2 R' F2 U2 R' F R' F U' R' U'
21000	02.21	R F2 U' R F' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
21001	02.44	F2 U F R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
21002	03.56	F2 R' U F2 U R F2 R2 F' R' U'
21003	03.00	U2 R F' U F' R U' R' F2 R' U'
21004	DNF(0.00)	F U' R' F2 U2 R F U2 F R' U'
21005	03.47	F U F' R2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' U'
21006	02.09	F2 R2 U F' R2 U R F U R' U'
21007	02.63	U F' U2 F R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U'
21008	02.55	R U' R2 U R' F U F2 U2 F' U'
21009	4.38+	U2 R U2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R U'
21010	02.47	R2 U F' U' F' R2 F R' U' R' U'
21011	01.77	R2 U' R2 U F R2 U F' U2 R' U'
21012	02.13	F2 U F' U2 R U' R' U2 F R U'
21013	01.58	U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R' F' U' R' U'
21014	02.40	F2 R2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' U' R' U'
21015	DNF(1.34)	R' U F2 U' R2 F' U F2 U' R2 U'
21016	DNF(1.21)	R U2 R2 F' U2 F U' F' U' R' U'
21017	02.21	U' R F2 U' R U R F2 U2 R' U'
21018	01.56	F U' R F2 U' F R2 F2 U' R' U'
21019	03.71	R' F' U2 R F' U R F U' R' U'
21020	07.47	F' U F' U F' U' F' R U R' U'
21021	04.06	R2 F2 U' R U F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
21022	02.13	U' F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R U' R' U'
21023	02.94	U F U F' U2 R F' R2 U2 R2 U'
21024	02.44	U F' U' F U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U'
21025	02.47	F U' R' U2 R F2 R F2 U' R' U'
21026	01.78	R2 U F' U R' U R F' U' R' U'
21027	01.59	F' U F' R2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R' U'
21028	4.68+	U2 R' F2 U F2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
21029	02.28	F R U2 F2 U' F2 U R U2 R' U'
21030	02.31	R U2 F' R F U' R U2 F' R' U'
21031	03.27	U' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
21032	02.66	U F R' F2 U F2 U' R U' R2 U'
21033	02.44	F U' R' U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
21034	01.96	R F R2 F U' R F2 R U R' U'
21035	02.75	U' R U2 R U' R2 U' F U R2 U'
21036	01.94	R' U2 F R F' U F2 R' U' R' U'
21037	02.25	R2 F' U F2 U' R U2 R' U R' U'
21038	02.59	F R F U' F2 U' R' F U2 R' U'
21039	02.13	F2 R U F' U' R U' R U2 F' U'
21040	02.46	R U' R2 F2 U R' F R U R2 U'
21041	01.75	R F U' F U2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
21042	01.93	U2 R2 U R U' F2 R' F U R2 U'
21043	02.18	R F2 R U R F2 U' F U2 R2 U'
21044	02.22	F' R' F2 U F2 R' F2 R' U R2 U'
21045	02.68	F U' R' U F' U F2 R' U' R2 U'
21046	02.78	F U2 R F U2 F' U2 R F' R' U'
21047	02.22	U' F2 U R' F2 R U' F2 U' R' U'
21048	02.75	R2 U F U' F R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
21049	01.58	F R F R' U2 R F2 R2 U R' U'
21050	3.97+	F2 R U R' F2 R' F' R F' R2 U'
21051	02.47	F' U2 F U2 F' U R' U R' F2 U'
21052	03.66	R' F' R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
21053	04.36	F2 R U2 R U' R' F' R U2 R' U'
21054	02.27	F U' F2 U2 R' F' R U' F2 R' U'
21055	02.22	R U' F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
21056	02.50	U R F' R U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
21057	01.81	F R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21058	02.34	U' R F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
21059	01.69	U R U2 R2 F U' R U2 F' R' U'
21060	01.80	F' U2 F2 U2 R U' R' F U' R' U'
21061	DNF(1.96)	U' R' F U R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
21062	02.47	U' F U2 F U' R' F R2 F R2 U'
21063	02.02	F' R' F R2 U' F' R2 U F2 R2 U'
21064	02.56	U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F R' U'
21065	02.77	U R' U' R U' F U2 F2 U' R U'
21066	01.88	F' U2 F U F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U'
21067	02.34	U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R U'
21068	01.86	U F2 U' F R' F2 U' R' F' R' U'
21069	02.30	F R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U'
21070	01.83	F2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 F' R' U'
21071	01.88	U F2 U' F R' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U'
21072	01.44	F2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R' U R' U'
21073	01.81	R F2 R' U2 F' U2 F R U R' U'
21074	01.81	F' R' U F U' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
21075	01.81	U2 F2 R U' F R' U2 R F R' U'
21076	07.77	R2 U2 F2 U' F' R F2 R' F2 R' U'
21077	02.03	U R' F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F' R' U'
21078	01.86	F R2 U2 F' U F2 R2 F' U R' U'
21079	02.38	R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 F' R' U'
21080	02.94	U2 F U' F' U2 R U F U2 R' U'
21081	01.66	F U F' R U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
21082	01.77	F2 R2 U R' U R' F' U2 F2 R2 U'
21083	00.90	F' U F2 R F U' R' F' U' R' U'
21084	02.25	U2 F2 U' F R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' U'
21085	01.94	F U F2 U' F R2 F R U2 R' U'
21086	02.86	R' F' U' F R2 F U2 F U' R' U'
21087	3.94+	F' R U' R U F' U' F U' R U'
21088	02.63	U F2 R' U2 F2 R' U R' U2 R' U'
21089	01.97	R U2 F' R' U F' U2 F' U' R2 U'
21090	01.90	R U' R F U' F U2 R U' R' U'
21091	02.46	R F' U F' U2 F' U2 R' U' R U'
21092	01.69	U' F U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
21093	01.55	U' R2 U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'
21094	02.63	U2 F' R U2 F R2 F' U F R' U'
21095	02.18	F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
21096	02.03	U2 R2 U R F R' F R U R' U'
21097	01.88	F R2 U F2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
21098	03.00	U R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U' R U'
21099	02.61	R' F2 R' F U R' U R2 U2 R' U'
21100	01.66	U' R2 F' U' F U F' R2 U' R' U'
21101	01.71	U2 R U' R2 F U' F R' U' R2 U'
21102	01.88	U' R' U' F2 U' F' U' R U2 R' U'
21103	01.69	F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
21104	02.25	R2 F' U R2 F' R U R' U2 R' U'
21105	02.80	F R2 U F' R' U' R' U2 F' R' U'
21106	02.00	R2 U2 R U' R2 F U' R' U R2 U'
21107	02.84	R2 U F2 U R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U'
21108	02.55	U' R F' U2 F2 R' U' R U' R' U'
21109	02.25	F' R2 F U2 F U' F2 R' F' R' U'
21110	01.56	R2 U' R F U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
21111	3.97+	R2 U F U2 R2 F' U2 F U' F' U'
21112	01.93	F' R' U2 R' U' F' U2 R U R2 U'
21113	02.88	U' F R F2 U2 R2 U' F U R' U'
21114	01.34	F' R' F U' R' U F R2 U R' U'
21115	01.88	U2 F U2 F U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 U'
21116	02.52	F R2 F U' R2 F U' R' U2 R' U'
21117	01.72	R2 U' F2 U' R F2 U2 R F R' U'
21118	02.31	U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
21119	02.08	F2 U' F' R2 U F' U R U R2 U'
21120	01.65	U' R' F2 U' F U R' F' U' R' U'
21121	01.77	F' U F' U' R' F2 R F2 U' R' U'
21122	02.50	U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
21123	02.27	F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
21124	02.41	U R2 F' U R2 U' R F U' R' U'
21125	03.18	R2 F R' U2 R' F2 U R U2 R' U'
21126	02.91	U' F2 R' U R2 U' F2 U F' R' U'
21127	02.27	R F R2 U2 R' U2 F' R F' R' U'
21128	02.27	R F R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
21129	01.84	U F R' U R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
21130	02.09	U' F2 R' F U' F2 R2 U F' R' U'
21131	02.28	U2 F U' F U R U' R2 U' R2 U'
21132	01.59	U2 R' F' U R' F2 R' U2 R F' U'
21133	01.77	R' U F U' F' U2 R F' U2 R' U'
21134	02.27	F2 U F2 R' F U2 R U' F' R' U'
21135	01.72	U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R F' R2 U'
21136	02.28	R2 U' F' U F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
21137	01.56	U F R U2 F' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
21138	02.06	F' U' F2 R' F' U2 F R' F2 R' U'
21139	02.02	R' F' R2 F R2 U' R F' U R2 U'
21140	02.00	U' F R2 F R' U F' R U R2 U'
21141	01.94	R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U' R' U'
21142	02.63	R' F U' R' U' R' U F U2 R2 U'
21143	02.47	U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R' U'
21144	01.58	F R F' U2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
21145	02.44	U2 F' U2 F2 R U' R F2 U2 R' U'
21146	01.81	F' R U F2 R2 U2 F' R U' F' U'
21147	02.08	F' R U F2 R' F' R2 U F2 R' U'
21148	02.31	R' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U'
21149	02.25	R' U F2 R2 U' R F2 U' F R' U'
21150	02.02	F' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U' R' U'
21151	01.97	U2 F R U' R U' F' R' U R' U'
21152	01.90	U2 F U2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
21153	02.41	F U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F' U' R' U'
21154	01.61	R' U F' R F' U2 R2 F' U' R' U'
21155	01.66	F2 U R' F U' R F' R F2 R' U'
21156	01.78	R2 F U F2 U F U2 R U' R' U'
21157	01.96	U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F U' F2 R' U'
21158	02.31	F' U F' R' F' R' U R' U' R' U'



session avg: 2.45 (σ = 0.56)
session mean: 2.55



Spoiler: Times (warning: huge)



2.03, 2.22, 2.63, 3.11, 3.13, 2.91, 3.02, 2.43, 2.75, 2.46, 2.15, 2.90, 1.94, 2.30, 1.71, (1.44), 2.83, 2.72, 2.86, 2.31, 2.31, 2.34, 2.28, 2.31, 2.90, 1.93, 1.93, 2.31, 2.28, 2.81, 3.31, (5.36), 3.02, 2.77, 2.75, 3.44, 2.83, 2.08, 2.71, 3.58, 2.86, 2.21, 2.21, 2.41, 2.46, 1.94, 1.93, 2.61, 3.52, (4.43), 2.84, 2.11, 2.40, 2.78, 2.18, 2.15, 2.84, 1.80, 2.68, 1.97, 2.53, 2.88, 3.69, 3.03, 1.65, 3.05, 2.34, 2.03, 1.90, 2.68, 1.86, 2.22, 2.69, (1.41), 2.27, 1.77, 2.77, 1.72, 4.03+, 2.16, 1.97, 2.21, (5.31), 2.03, 2.36, 2.97, (1.46), 2.19, 2.53, 2.75, 2.13, 2.34, (1.58), 1.80, 3.11, 1.93, 2.72, 2.75, 2.13, 1.96, (5.02+), 2.03, 2.66, 2.30, 2.19, 2.18, 2.47, (1.59), 2.83, 2.83, 3.63, 2.25, 1.68, 1.90, 3.30, 2.41, 2.09, 4.02, 2.69, (1.55), 1.68, 2.55, 4.05, 2.66, 1.84, 1.97, 2.58, 2.96, 4.13, 1.93, 2.16, 1.97, 2.00, 2.61, 1.81, 3.16, 2.66, 2.69, 2.59, 2.58, 3.38, 2.61, 1.66, 3.36, 1.75, 1.88, 2.18, 2.71, 2.58, 2.02, 2.91, 2.56, 2.72, 1.80, 2.80, 2.40, 2.21, 2.11, 2.41, 1.81, 2.78, 2.27, 3.50, 2.46, 1.84, 2.08, 2.31, 3.88, 2.33, 2.15, 2.00, 2.63, 2.59, 1.75, 1.84, 1.75, 2.47, 3.93, 2.77, 2.58, 3.13, 2.50, 2.71, 1.78, 2.41, 2.16, 2.58, 2.27, 2.02, 2.71, 2.05, 1.94, 1.94, 2.08, 1.94, 1.69, 4.15, 2.03, 2.43, 2.69, 1.69, 1.88, 2.19, 2.72, 2.00, 2.55, 2.28, 2.31, 3.22, 1.84, 2.59, 1.86, 2.25, 2.19, 2.38, 3.88, 1.66, 2.58, 2.13, (1.52), (1.55), 2.77, 1.94, 1.97, (1.59), 2.86, 3.06, 2.27, 2.56, 2.47, 2.13, 3.21, 2.25, 2.11, (DNF(2.46)), 2.33, 1.97, 2.47, 2.02, 2.41, 2.43, 3.13, 2.22, 2.11, 2.18, 1.78, 2.38, 2.27, 2.28, 1.72, 2.06, 2.18, 3.94, 1.91, 2.30, 2.13, 1.72, 2.13, 2.56, 2.58, 1.78, 1.94, 1.72, 4.18, 2.22, 3.50, 3.52, 2.03, 2.94, 2.28, 2.30, 1.91, 2.33, 2.83, 3.50, 2.94, 2.09, 2.27, 2.05, 2.08, 2.72, 2.02, 2.36, 2.38, 1.86, 1.94, (DNF(2.38)), 2.09, 1.91, 3.05, 2.25, 2.03, 2.36, 2.11, 2.11, 2.25, 2.30, 4.02+, 2.72, 2.22, 2.44, (1.61), 3.59, (4.55), 2.47, 2.16, 1.68, 2.40, 2.13, 2.16, 3.31, 2.02, 2.08, (1.63), 2.13, 2.50, 2.61, 2.05, 2.15, 1.96, 2.22, 2.83, 2.58, 3.91, 2.13, 2.58, 3.34, 1.84, 1.90, 2.59, 2.19, (0.97), 2.47, 2.18, 2.19, 3.88, 2.06, 2.53, 3.05, 1.90, (1.27), 2.16, 2.77, 1.97, 3.50, 1.94, 2.44, 2.46, 2.65, (1.41), 2.00, 2.15, 2.43, 1.96, 2.46, 2.28, 2.91, 3.06, 2.58, 2.91, 2.25, 2.16, 3.86, 3.36, 1.94, (1.43), 1.81, 2.59, 2.75, 2.59, 1.83, 3.11, 2.13, 2.05, 2.50, 2.06, 1.97, 2.43, 2.44, 2.66, 1.71, 4.08, 1.78, 2.13, (1.31), 2.38, (5.91), 1.78, 2.50, 2.30, 2.97, 1.94, 1.83, 1.84, 2.16, 2.08, 1.96, 1.93, 2.81, 2.77, 2.15, 2.05, 2.05, 2.34, 2.66, (5.22), 2.15, 1.94, 2.03, 2.25, 2.75, 2.13, (9.11), 2.68, 2.46, 3.72, 2.44, 3.34, 2.88, 2.44, 1.75, 2.66, 1.75, 2.16, 2.56, 1.90, 1.94, 1.71, 2.43, 2.59, 2.27, 2.21, 2.58, 2.15, (1.52), 3.09, (DNF(4.05)), 1.97, 3.09, 1.75, 2.84, 2.58, 2.77, 2.08, 1.88, (1.65), 2.36, 2.90, 3.15, 2.66, 2.53, 1.91, 2.38, 3.97, 3.11, 1.97, 1.97, 1.94, 2.33, 2.88, 2.16, 2.65, 1.93, 3.21, 4.38, (1.59+), 2.34, 2.38, 2.38, 2.68, (1.38), 1.72, 2.47, 2.31, 1.84, 3.69, 2.11, 2.58, (5.56), 2.50, 3.00, 2.40, (6.02), 2.38, 2.47, 2.06, (5.18), 2.72+, 1.91, (1.28), 2.66, 1.78, 1.90, 1.78, 3.15, 2.56, 3.41, 2.63, 1.90, (5.00), 2.00+, 2.19, 2.53, 2.83, 2.33, 1.90, 2.00, 3.33, 2.36, 2.05, 2.63, 2.94, 2.05, 2.59, 1.86, 3.02, 2.36, 2.13, 3.78, 2.83, 4.06, 4.15, (1.58), 2.44, 2.06, 1.75, 3.36, 2.09, 4.06, 3.27, 1.88, 3.94, 1.97, 2.31, 2.72, 2.06, 1.90, 2.33, 2.71, (1.53), 2.66, 2.16, 3.30, 2.40, (1.63), 2.34, 2.27, 2.30, 2.08, 2.02, 1.90, 2.21, 2.09, 2.47, 3.08, 2.84, 2.33, 2.00, 2.47, 2.94, 2.19, 1.86, 2.30, 2.40, 2.25, 2.80, 2.25, 1.71, 2.19, (DNF(2.09)), 1.96, 2.43, 2.33, 2.02, 2.41, 4.18, 2.63, (1.59), (1.58), 2.30, 2.55, 3.11, 3.15, 2.43, 2.00, 1.88, 2.34, 1.96, 1.71, 1.90, 2.40, 2.53, 1.86, 2.19, 1.80, 1.88, 1.97, (1.63), 2.59, 2.36, 2.58, (1.59), 2.02, 3.22, 2.31, 2.55, 1.86, 3.72, (7.09), 2.16, 2.50+, 2.52, 2.94, 2.09, 2.22, 2.72, 2.38, 1.81, 3.43, 3.33, 3.75, 2.66, 3.27, 2.00, 3.52, 1.86, 2.16, 1.84, 2.05, 2.08, 2.25, (1.21), (1.53), 2.19, 2.78, 2.02, 3.33, 2.40, 2.21, 1.96, 2.56, 2.18, 1.71, 2.28, 1.88, 2.66, 2.25, 2.25, (1.44), 4.19, 2.30, 1.91, 2.36, 2.52, 1.72, 1.94, 1.72, 1.66, 1.81, 2.18, 2.33, 1.75, 1.68, 1.78, 1.69, 1.72, (1.55), 1.86, 2.03, 2.03, 2.61, 2.30, 3.59, 2.46, 2.40, (1.61), 2.46, 2.33, 2.09, 2.22, 2.02, 2.18, 2.43, 2.03, 1.84, 1.97, 2.41, 2.68, 2.94, 1.71, 2.02, 1.80, (1.59), 2.43, 2.21, 1.68, 3.19, 2.03, 2.69, 2.34, 1.84, 2.16, 2.30, (1.13), 2.18, 1.94, 1.78, 1.94, 2.71, (1.44), 1.81, 2.55, 2.28, 1.68, 1.91, 2.84, 1.83, 2.88, 2.58, 2.34, 2.65, 1.93, (DNF(1.68)), 2.11, 2.36, 1.84, 2.19, 2.09, 2.25, 2.16, 2.03, 3.25, 2.09, 2.06, 2.68, 2.41, 2.18, 2.66, 2.83, 1.78, 2.02, 2.56, 4.41, 2.13, 2.30, 1.81, 2.13, 2.00, 1.69, 2.09, 2.02, 2.75, 3.71, 1.90, 2.21, 2.52, 2.44, 2.22, 3.58, 1.80, 2.13, 2.09, 2.30, 2.55, 2.66, (6.88), 2.25, 2.86, 2.63, 2.02, 3.15, 3.27, 2.00, 2.06, 2.36, 2.31, 2.25, 2.15, 1.77, 2.61, (1.55), 2.96, 2.13, 1.88, 2.27, 2.34, 2.68, 2.03, 2.58, 2.19, (1.50), 2.36, 2.08, 2.94, (1.58), 1.80, 1.88, 2.08, 2.00, 2.11, 1.84, 1.71, 2.58, 2.08, 2.33, 2.46, 1.96, 1.84, (1.52), 2.38, 2.52, 2.55, 2.56, 3.06, 2.16, 2.81, 2.69, (1.53), 2.56, (1.53), 1.72, 2.59, 1.91, (DNF(2.08)), 3.93, (DNF(1.83)), 1.97, 2.11, 4.00, 2.80, 3.11, 1.93, 2.06, 1.94, 2.22, (4.71), 2.15, 3.22, 1.83+, (4.43), (1.52), 1.90, 2.34+, 2.41, 2.43, 2.59, 2.61, 2.36, 2.25, 3.41, 3.22, 2.06, 3.31, (7.09), 2.22, 2.21, 1.77, 3.30, 3.25, 1.97, 1.81, 2.61, (5.63), 1.97, 2.18, 2.56, 2.59, 2.22, 1.94, 2.08, 2.21, 2.25, 2.78, 2.56, 4.33, 2.31, 2.28, 2.66, 2.09, 2.30, 2.53, 1.77, 3.11, 2.88, 2.88, 2.05, 2.18, 2.40, (1.58), 4.00, 1.69, 2.28, (4.44), 3.77, 1.94, 2.97, (1.52), 2.11, 2.93, 1.94, 2.86, 1.93, 2.90, 2.34, 2.41, 2.34, 3.50, 2.59, 1.97, 2.02, 2.28, 4.13, 2.84, 2.78, 3.02, 2.09, 2.03, 3.81, 3.34, 2.55, 2.28, 2.66, 2.71, 2.18, 2.50, 2.59, 2.09, 1.94, 2.52, 2.75, 3.13, 2.68, 2.05, 3.46, 2.19, 2.47, 2.18, 2.27, 3.63, 4.34, 3.65, 2.30, 2.66, 2.96, 2.00, 2.69, 4.33, 2.63, 2.30, 2.69, 2.02, 2.25, (DNF(1.88)), 3.03, 1.94, 2.15, 2.58, 3.78, 1.90, 2.78, 3.36, 1.72, 1.84, 2.44, 1.88, 2.31, 4.27, 3.18, 1.75, 3.46, 2.56, (5.61), 1.93, 2.30, 2.56, 2.19, 2.43, 2.63, 2.28, 2.83, 2.59, 2.63, 2.41, 2.25, 2.30, 2.53, 2.27, 2.25, 2.53, 1.97, 2.81, 2.15, 2.77, 3.59, 2.71, 2.88, 2.71, 2.28, 2.81, 3.09, 1.96, 3.13, 2.56, 2.80, (1.31), 2.16, 2.43, 2.72, 3.59, (6.38), (4.96), 2.46, 2.21, 2.65, 1.71, 2.09, 2.44, 1.90, 2.06, 2.36, 1.97, 2.09, 2.40, (1.59), 2.53, 3.91, 1.93, 1.93, 2.15, 2.47, 1.83, 2.09, 2.08, 2.55, 2.52, 2.27, 2.56, 2.36, 2.16, (1.40), 2.90, 3.34, 2.16, 2.02, 2.22, 2.63, 2.25, 2.08, 1.90, 2.09, 2.65, (1.56), 2.11, 2.84, 2.38, 2.15, (1.52), 1.93, 2.22, 2.59, 2.96, 2.05, 2.41, 1.91, 2.31, 3.22, 1.81, 2.09, 3.25, 2.33, 2.21, 2.55, 2.13, 2.31, 2.50, 2.33, 2.80, 2.11, 2.08, 2.61, 2.19, 1.78, 1.84, (1.50), 4.41, 3.03, 2.72, (DNF(2.38)), 2.59, 3.28+, 4.13, 2.30, 2.36, 2.52, 2.75, 2.36, 2.52, 2.25, 3.03, 2.33, 2.68, 2.58, 2.41, 2.80, 2.40, 2.13, 1.91, (1.59), 2.56, (4.93), 3.15, 2.22, 2.03, 1.69, 1.97, 2.50, (1.63), 2.58, 2.21, 1.84, (1.50), 2.06, 2.63, 2.09, 2.15, 1.94, 3.80, 3.13, 2.52, (DNF(2.19)), 2.21, 3.06+, 2.78, 2.75, 3.36, 2.40, 3.13, 2.34, 2.30, 3.15, 3.27, 2.41, 3.93, 2.96, 2.11, (12.11), 2.08, 2.83, 2.25, 2.27, 1.77, 2.00, 2.71, 2.75, 1.91, 2.88, 2.72, 2.19, (1.56), 4.34, 2.19, 2.25, 2.33, 2.00, 2.50+, 2.30, 2.21, 2.93, 2.08, 1.81, 2.50, 2.43, 2.65, 3.02, 2.80, 1.83, 3.02, 2.77, 2.34, 1.88, 2.08, 2.78, 1.88, 2.44, 3.97, 1.97, 2.38, 2.71, 2.46, 2.00+, 2.61, 2.46, 2.55, 2.59, 3.53, 2.25, 2.36, 1.93, 1.91, 3.55, 3.33, 2.31, 2.43, 3.03, (1.31), 1.72, 2.11, 2.58, 1.97, 2.11, 2.09, 2.00, 2.83, 2.55, 2.56, 1.97, 2.78, 2.22, 2.90, 1.81, (5.83), 1.96, 2.44, 2.77, 2.21, 2.19, 2.96, 1.80, 2.31, 3.03, 1.90, 2.34, 2.21, 2.00, 3.84, 2.05, 2.03, 1.80, 2.30, 2.59, 2.06, 3.13, 2.41, 2.43, 3.28, 3.09, 2.13, (5.08), 2.08, 2.00, 2.46, 2.27, 1.81, 2.83, 2.08, 2.53, 2.22, 2.30, 2.03, 2.21, 1.91, 2.71, 2.22, 2.16, 3.50, 1.96, 2.40, 2.05, 2.22, 2.50+, 2.08, 2.50, 3.19, 2.80, 2.34, 1.83, 2.00, 2.06, 2.53, 2.11, 1.90, 3.46, 1.83, 1.75, 3.27, 2.83, 2.16, 2.88, 2.11, 2.44, 2.18, (DNF(2.02)), 2.53, 2.53, 2.84, 1.96, 3.55, 1.75, 2.36, 1.86, 3.16, 1.90, 2.56, 2.16, 1.75, (4.77), 2.44, 3.97, 3.00, (DNF(2.47)), 2.93, (5.68), 3.25, 2.03, 2.34, 2.00, 2.88, 2.31, 2.34, (1.58), 2.55, 2.33, 1.68, 2.33, 2.22, 2.61, 2.52, 2.69, 2.46, 2.30, 2.69, (5.19), 2.44, 3.16, 2.75, 2.15, 2.96, 2.77, 2.55, 3.27, 2.53, 2.66, 2.68, 2.19, 2.50, 3.33, 1.97, 2.84, 2.33, 1.93, 1.86, (1.56), 2.56, 2.44, 3.78, 2.47, 2.34, (7.36), 2.25, 2.47, 2.21, 2.34, 3.46, 2.71, 3.83, (4.84), 2.25, 2.97, 1.91, 2.06, 2.09, 2.18, 3.19, 2.03, 1.97, 2.61, 2.18, 1.93, 1.68, 2.53, 2.27, 2.27, 3.33, 2.71, 4.09, 1.72, 2.41, 1.69, (1.65), 2.21, 2.44, 2.53, 2.06, 2.31, 2.03, 1.69, 2.15, 4.36, 1.72, 3.33, 2.15, 2.28, (1.30), 3.81, 1.91, 2.47, 1.90, 2.16, 2.15, 2.58, 2.86, 2.03, 3.11, 2.47, 2.71, 2.63, 3.43, 2.16, 2.96, 2.09, 2.27, 1.94, 3.81, 2.15, 2.47, 2.34, 2.63, 2.38, 2.40, 2.53, 2.46, 3.09, 2.22, 2.03, 1.86, 3.02, 2.05, 2.55, 1.68, 3.93, (1.41), 2.22, (4.97), 1.86, 2.55+, (4.66), 3.46, 2.21, (DNF(1.63)), 2.66, 2.02, 2.22, 2.28, 2.90, 2.08, 2.02, (1.53), (1.63), 1.97, (14.33), 2.05, 2.33, 1.91, 1.97, 2.50, 1.88, 3.16, 2.18, 2.11, 1.97, 1.66, 2.96, 3.02, 2.68, (1.47), 2.05, 1.78, 2.00, 2.00, 2.15, 2.30, 1.86, 1.80, 2.00, 2.43, 1.77, 1.72, 2.55, 2.08, 2.36, 2.09, 2.50, 1.68, 2.27, 2.05, 3.03, 1.83, 3.06, 2.77, 2.15, 2.15, 2.25, 2.81, 4.16, 2.59, 1.68, 2.31, 2.09, 2.03, 2.08, 2.44, 1.75, 1.97, 2.08, 2.21, 1.77, 1.84, 2.47, 2.96, 1.86, 2.75, 1.97, 2.09, 2.41, (1.59), 3.83, 2.69, 2.65, 2.41, (4.58), 2.80, 2.31, 3.52, 2.41, 3.03+, 2.78, 2.15, 1.75, 2.47, 2.72, 2.44, 1.94, 2.15, 2.55, 2.06, 2.52, 2.11, 3.19, 2.21, 2.19, (4.46), 2.05, 3.30, 3.90, 3.30, 2.65, 2.31, 2.06, 2.68, 3.11, 2.53, 2.47, 2.84, 2.41, 2.05, 2.72, 2.93, 4.18, 1.81, 2.36, 2.65, 2.36, 2.11, 2.56, 2.09, 2.66, 3.21, (1.47), 2.65, 3.08, 2.50, 3.09, (10.18), 2.50, 2.36, 2.80, 2.02, 2.18, (1.30), 2.11, 1.84, 1.78, 2.41, 2.11, 2.03, (1.33), 2.22, (6.08), 1.88, 2.81, 2.34, 1.78, 2.38, 3.06, 2.40, 2.33, 1.84, (9.22), 2.18, 4.38, 2.11, 2.21, 3.15, 1.91, 2.11, 1.66, 2.52, 2.40, 2.40, (1.52), 2.21, 2.71, 3.69, 2.09, 2.06, 2.09, 2.05, (1.56), 1.94, 2.18, 2.28, 1.97, 1.81, (DNF(1.58)), 2.40, (1.63), 2.44, 1.96, (1.59), (1.38), 2.22, 1.78, (4.55), 2.66, 3.59, 2.55, 2.11, 1.91+, (1.43), 2.09, 3.58, 3.13, (5.47), 2.40, 3.15, 3.36, 3.33, 1.66, 3.06, 3.56, 2.50, 2.15, 2.21, 3.58, 1.71, 1.91, (1.52), (1.11), 2.25, 1.91, 3.27, 2.50, 2.31, 2.02, 2.00, 1.86, 3.43, 1.97, 2.30, 1.91, 1.75, 2.11, 3.33, 1.88, 2.75, 1.75, (4.48), (1.52), 2.65, 2.02, (1.46), 2.19+, 2.84, 1.94, 2.21, 2.25, 1.84, 2.16, 3.94, 3.75, 2.09, 2.94, (1.61), 3.72, (5.78), 2.44, 2.44, 1.94, 1.93, 2.28, 2.97, 2.27, 2.06, (1.65), 1.78, (4.44), (1.58), 1.88, 2.09, 1.83, 2.53+, (1.31), 2.03, 2.63, 2.50, 1.94, 2.11, 1.86, 2.65, 2.30, 1.90, 3.08, 2.16, 1.75, 1.84, 2.21, 3.31, 2.16, 2.06, (DNF(2.27)), 2.13, 2.22, 2.75, 2.41, 2.31, 2.88, 2.30, 2.06, 2.11, 1.96, 2.13, 2.91, 2.13, 2.46, 1.68, (1.47), 1.91, 1.86, 1.84, 2.31, 2.86, 2.03, 3.19, 2.02, (5.34), 2.81, (1.50), 2.08, 2.27, 1.68, 4.27, 2.68, 1.75, (5.28), 2.31, 2.41, 2.80, 2.44, 2.08, 2.61, 2.34, 2.11, 3.66, (DNF(4.33)), 3.19, (1.61), 2.83, 3.18, 4.31, 2.34, (4.59), 2.56, (1.52), 2.28, (1.59+), 1.78, 2.34, 2.16, 1.93, 2.00, 2.53, 2.43, 1.78, 1.72, 3.34, 2.86, 1.68, 2.16, 1.90, (DNF(2.31)), 2.00, 2.34, 2.65, 3.22, 1.96, 2.28, (1.63), 2.30, 2.11, 2.21, 2.08, 2.78, 2.13, 1.94, 1.93, 2.27, 2.21, 2.18, 1.84, (1.58), 2.05, 1.94, 2.06, 2.36, 1.80, (5.15), 2.08, 1.91, 1.75, 2.22, 2.34, 1.72, 2.31, 1.91, 1.94, 2.34, 2.68, 2.52, 2.19, 3.50, 2.18, 2.78, 2.38, 2.69, 2.21, 1.77, 1.96, 2.13, 2.13, (1.27), 2.33, 2.65, 2.40, 1.96, 2.19, 2.27, 2.09, 1.96, 2.16, 2.11, 1.94, 2.63, 1.72, 3.18, (1.55), 2.28, 2.65, 2.25, 2.84, 2.27, 2.02, 2.21, 3.00, 2.18, 1.88, 1.84, 2.00, 1.86, 2.65, 2.53, 1.80, 2.19, 1.84, 2.33, 2.61, 2.05, 3.71, 2.61, 2.31, (1.44), 2.38, 2.84, 2.03, 2.43, (5.44), 3.09, 2.55, 1.97, 2.27, 2.91, 1.84+, 2.88, 2.25, 2.05, 2.13, 2.38, 2.18, 2.21, 2.28, 2.72, 2.86, 2.36, 1.91, 3.34, 3.18, (5.81), 2.90, 2.13, 2.06, (1.47), 2.31, 2.05, 2.15, 2.69, 3.93, 2.06, 2.58, 2.06, (1.53), 2.09, 2.11, 2.50, 2.05, 2.30, 1.97, 2.27, 2.59, 2.86, 2.16, 3.90, 2.31, 2.83, 2.96, 2.06, 2.30, 1.84, 2.41, 2.46, 2.30, 1.84, 3.47, 2.58, 3.55, 2.15, 1.97, 2.06, 2.38, 2.46, 2.52, 3.81, 1.75, (DNF(2.05)), 2.44, 3.44, 3.08, 2.22, 2.40, 2.34, 3.63, 2.34, 3.61, 1.93, 2.33, 2.46, 1.78, (4.68), 1.96, 1.94, 2.43, 2.78, (1.53), 1.88, 2.21, (1.33), 3.09, 3.68, 3.50, (1.36), 1.91, 2.28, 2.02, 2.36, (4.80), (DNF(2.31)), 2.02, 2.38, 2.08, (1.61), 2.03, 1.90, 3.05, 2.31, 2.63, 2.11, 2.05, 2.09, 2.19, 2.55, 2.68, 1.72, 2.31, 3.41, 2.47, (1.56), 1.81, 2.28, 1.80, 2.11, 2.06, 1.75, 2.94, (1.55), 3.00, 3.71, 1.83, 2.46, 1.80, 1.83, 2.53, 2.78, 2.28, 2.18, 3.91, 3.25, 2.28, 3.15, 3.05, 2.16, 3.19, 2.41, 3.80, (4.61), 2.50, 2.72, 1.88, 2.15, 2.97, 2.03, 2.31, 3.81, 3.22, 2.08, 2.03, 2.19, 2.11, 2.43, 2.05, 2.38, 2.36, (1.47), 1.97, 2.08, 2.38, 1.83, 2.55, (1.56), 2.53, 1.91, 2.27, 2.30, 1.91, 3.02, 2.36, 1.96, 2.33, 2.02, (DNF(3.06)), 2.21, 2.36, (4.66), 4.00, 2.33, 2.86, 2.06, 2.40, 2.06, (8.69+), 1.77, 2.86, 2.71, (DNF(1.97)), 1.94, 1.75, 2.40, 2.31, 1.90, 2.59, 3.25, 3.65, 3.34, 1.88, 2.03, 2.38, 2.09, 3.27, 1.93, 2.00, 2.41, 2.03, 1.91, (6.13), 2.86, 2.71, 2.53, 2.93, 3.36, 2.36, 1.96, 2.97, 2.15, 2.41, (1.52), 2.50, 3.46, 2.16, (1.55), 2.18, 2.15, (DNF(2.36)), 2.44, 2.33+, 2.25, (4.61), (1.43), 2.22, 1.78, 1.94, 2.22, 2.47, 2.46, (1.59), 2.13, (1.30), 1.72, 2.83, 2.22, 1.88, 2.25, 1.78, 3.72, (1.47), 1.93, 1.66, 1.94, 4.02, 2.72, 3.66+, 2.33, 2.66, 2.27, 2.71, 2.11, 2.91, 2.25, 1.97, 2.59, 2.97, 2.90, 2.03, 1.96, 1.91, 1.88, 2.11, 1.78, 2.06, 1.88, 2.11, 2.08, 2.97, 2.13, 3.52, 3.34, 1.66, 2.46, (1.63), 2.47, 2.03, 2.22, 2.16, 1.90, 2.33, (5.43), 2.53, 2.33, 2.08, 2.63, 2.06, 1.83, 2.08+, 2.00, 2.05, 2.75, 2.27, 4.18, 1.86, 2.22, 2.25, 2.65, 2.28, 3.31, 2.77, 2.25, (4.72), (1.59), 1.84, (1.59), 3.72, 3.27, 2.27, 2.31, 3.55, 2.97, 2.27, 1.96, 2.52, 1.90, 1.94, 2.68, 1.75, 2.00, 2.27, 2.18, 2.05, 2.52, (5.72), 2.81, 3.11, 1.68, 2.21, 2.09, 2.63, 2.30, 2.97, 2.22, 2.15, 2.50, 1.96, 2.02, 1.90, 2.30, 2.30, 2.91, 2.53, 3.38, 2.21, 1.88, 3.50, 1.66, 2.36, 2.55, (6.66), 2.56, 2.56, 2.97, 1.68, 2.34, 1.80, 1.90, 1.77, 2.47, 3.15, 2.33, (1.58), 2.33, 2.15, 1.69, 2.40, 2.38, 2.36, (1.63), 1.90, 2.65, 2.18, 1.93, 2.96, 2.94, 2.53, 3.31, (5.40), 3.00, 1.78, 2.11, (6.33), 2.58, 2.13, 3.08, 2.68, 1.94, 2.09, 1.84, 2.53, 2.46, 3.66, 2.81, 2.86, 2.15, 2.96, 2.25, 2.38, 2.13, 2.30, 2.25, 1.88, 3.06, 2.36, (4.63), 2.38, (1.58), 2.15, 1.84, 2.09, 1.97, 1.94, 3.58, 2.41, 2.72, 1.75, 2.55, (1.61), 2.06, 1.84, 2.61, 3.65, 2.47, 2.21, 2.93, (1.59), 1.84, 2.59, 2.13, 1.77, 2.11, (DNF(2.36)), 2.34, 2.33, 1.77, 1.84, 1.88, 2.06, (1.46), 2.68, 4.11, 2.47, (1.59), 2.13, 3.25, 2.22, 2.11, 1.93, 2.38, 2.25, 2.63, 3.55, (1.11), 2.43, 1.94, 2.36, 2.11, 1.66, (7.40), 2.58, 2.02, 2.30, 2.25, 2.71, 2.27, 3.28+, (1.46), 2.21, 2.22, 2.50, 2.34, 1.72, 2.28, 1.84, 2.66, 2.36, 2.71, 2.09, 1.93, 3.11, 2.58, 4.08, 3.69, 1.96, 2.27, 2.36, 2.11, 2.77, 2.31+, 2.25, 1.88, 1.90, 2.43, 1.88, (1.58), 1.97, 3.25, 2.80, 2.91, 1.81, 1.68, 2.16, 2.96, 1.83, 1.71, 1.78, 2.27, 2.88, 3.81, 1.93, (1.44), 2.00, 1.83, 1.66, 2.00, 2.28, 3.31, 2.88, (1.63), 1.84, 2.09, 2.31, 2.38, 3.88, 4.40, 2.78, 3.06, 2.00, 1.78, 2.44, 2.50+, 2.80+, 4.09, 3.22, 2.30, 4.08, (DNF(3.25)), 2.72, 2.58, 2.53, 1.97, 2.56, 2.28, 1.94, 2.11, (DNF(2.16)), (5.53), 2.02, 2.56, 2.19, 1.93, 3.83, 2.22, 2.55, 2.65, 2.97, (1.56), 2.65, 2.66, 2.63, 2.53+, 2.47, 1.78, (DNF(4.50)), 2.59, 2.15, 3.40, 3.80, 2.36, 2.68, (8.06), 2.18, 2.75, 3.44+, 1.78, (9.03), 4.05, 2.15, (1.27), 1.84, (1.25), 2.22, 2.52, 1.91, 1.81, 2.41, 2.05+, 3.49, 2.28, 4.09, 2.09, 2.31, 2.41, 1.78, (1.53), 2.05, 2.83, 2.21, 2.81, 2.56, (4.50), 2.71, 2.11, 2.18, 2.58, 2.69, (DNF(1.59)), 3.71, 1.84, 2.61, 2.06+, 2.88, 3.52, 1.91, 2.06, (1.53), 1.91, 2.27, 2.18, 2.30, 3.97, 2.28, 2.25, 2.84, 2.13, 3.86, 3.88, 2.63, 4.00, 3.34, 2.19, 2.36, 2.36, 2.81, 1.81, 2.47, 2.77, (1.65), 1.81, 1.72, 2.21, (1.53), (5.81), 2.33, 2.59, 2.91, 1.86, 2.16, 2.61, 2.72, 1.75, (1.55), 2.28+, (4.88), 3.00, 1.71, 3.53, 2.06, 1.97, 2.02, 2.25, 1.77, 2.63, 2.21, 2.50, 2.43, 2.06, 2.83, 2.34, 2.03, 1.78, 1.93, 2.71, 3.21, 2.75, 2.09, 2.36, 2.53, (6.43), (1.50), 2.25, 2.38, 1.88, 1.97, 1.90, 2.86, (1.38), 2.69, 1.97, 1.94, 2.43, (4.53), 3.46, 2.63, 2.94, 1.91, 2.13, 2.58, (5.88), 2.58, 3.27, 2.59, 2.59, 2.43, 2.50, 2.41, 1.83, 1.90, 2.59, 3.09, 2.18, 1.88, 2.50, 3.34, 2.38, 1.97, 2.25, (DNF(2.21)), 2.97, 1.91, 1.66, 2.59, 1.77, 2.41, 1.93, 2.63, (6.81), 2.55, 2.40, 2.69, 2.66, (1.40), 1.72, 2.83, 2.80, 1.77, 2.21, 2.13, (1.34), 2.66, (1.56), (1.53), 1.81, 2.46, 1.71, 2.22, 2.22, 2.02, (1.34), 2.06, 2.05, (DNF(1.88)), 1.84, 3.75, 1.84, 2.40, 3.94, 2.03, 2.46, 2.21, 2.65, 1.96, (1.63), 2.96, 1.86, 1.84, 2.65, 1.81, 2.13, 2.03, (1.61), 2.52, 3.40, 2.05, (1.46), 1.83, 2.75, (1.58), 1.91, (1.63), 2.77, 3.02, (6.93), 4.16, 3.28, 2.96, 2.94, 2.03, 2.46, 2.16, 2.05, 2.43, 1.96, 3.34, 1.75, 1.69, 2.43, (4.65), 2.43, 2.40, 2.44, 2.09, 2.40, 2.44, (4.56), 2.30, 1.90, 2.55, 2.25, 2.38, 1.71, 2.16, 2.19, 2.21, 1.77, 2.16, 2.09, 2.08, 2.03, 1.84, (DNF(1.55)), 2.21, 1.93, 2.75, 2.22, 1.91, (4.65), 1.75, 2.69, 2.77, 3.27, 1.96, 4.08, 2.00, 2.91, (DNF(2.05)), 2.31, (DNF(3.53)), 2.30, 4.28, (DNF(2.58)), 2.06, (DNF(1.66)), 1.65+, 2.02, 3.93, 3.06, 2.34, 1.81, 2.11, 2.27+, (1.56), (1.63), 3.09, 2.22, 2.46, 2.00, 2.47, 1.88, 3.84, 4.08, 4.06, (DNF(2.22)), (1.61), (1.40), 3.06, 2.19, 1.91, 2.13, 3.19, 2.16, 1.88, 3.22+, 1.90, 3.71, 2.40, (1.41), 3.18, 1.83, 1.77, 2.06, 2.27, 2.77, 2.18, 2.34, 1.97, 1.93, 2.02, 2.53, 3.93, 2.93, 1.96, 1.97, 3.66, 2.11, 2.36, 2.96, 2.13, 2.47, 1.72, 2.78, 2.66, 2.11, 2.44, 3.56, (12.43), 3.40, 2.83, 3.52, 2.83, 1.97, 2.30, 1.91, 1.78, 2.34, 2.13, 2.03, 2.06, 2.43, 2.46, 2.61, 2.22, 2.66, 2.36, 1.81, 1.83, 1.66, (24.58), 2.78, 1.80, 3.27, 2.55, 1.86, 1.71, 2.93, (1.58), (4.44), 2.00, 2.33, 1.96, 2.34, (4.96), 1.80, 1.96, 1.90, (8.34), (1.58), 2.27+, 3.03, 2.06, 1.72, 3.47, 1.90+, (6.71), 1.83, 2.52, 1.80, 2.00, 1.94, 2.68, 3.21, 2.43, (5.13), 2.72, (1.27), 1.75, 1.88, 2.02, 2.11, 2.44, 2.47, 2.53, 1.68, (1.52), (5.25), 3.40, 1.97, (1.55), 2.36, 2.02, 2.03, 2.75, 4.28, 1.96, 2.08, 1.88, 2.03, 2.93, 2.09, 2.02, 3.19, 1.88, 2.55, (DNF(2.02)), 2.83, 2.25, 1.72, 3.86, 2.15, 1.97, 1.78, 2.31, 2.15, (1.47), 2.52, 1.69, 1.84, 1.66, 2.91+, 2.71, 1.80, 2.41, 2.21, 1.77, 2.47, (1.55), 2.22, 1.84, 2.13, 1.94, 2.22, 2.11, 2.00, 2.53, 2.38, 1.97, 1.97, 3.00, 2.72, 2.15, 2.97, 2.41, 2.28, 2.97, 1.78, 2.47, 2.22, 2.08, 1.88, 2.25, 1.68, 2.05, 1.93, 2.84, 1.72, 2.69, 2.56, 2.25, 1.97, 2.61, 2.00, 1.96, 3.40, 2.05, (1.63), 2.22, 3.91, (1.58), 1.86, 2.59, (1.65), 1.84, 2.21, 2.58, 2.05, 1.96, 1.91, (1.59), 2.06, 2.06, 2.63, 2.21, 2.72, 2.09, 2.28, 2.06, 2.38, 2.36, 2.05, (1.09), 2.30, 2.90, 2.11, 1.71, 2.30, 2.83, 2.75, 1.77, 2.30, 2.58, (1.36), 2.94, 3.22, 1.96, 2.43, 1.71, 2.43, 2.61, 2.69, 1.86, 2.13, 1.69, 2.03, 2.05, (1.53), 2.06, 3.43, 1.78, 2.05, 2.83, 2.13, (7.75), 3.21, 1.94, 2.71, 2.65, 1.84, 2.06, 1.71, 3.63, 2.63, 2.21, 2.25, 1.71+, 2.19, 2.03, 3.00, 2.46, 3.59, 2.03, 2.28, 2.03, 2.34, (1.65), 2.34, 2.46, 1.71, 2.84, 2.43, 3.03, 2.27, (4.69), (1.53), (1.61), 2.19, 2.34, 2.25, 2.09, 1.94, 2.43, 2.08, 1.68, (1.59+), 1.94, 2.34, (DNF(2.27)), 2.22, 2.63, 2.19, (1.28), 2.02, 1.91, (1.65), 2.05, 1.97, 2.55, 1.88, 2.08, 1.84, 2.00, 2.15, 2.25, 2.05, 3.11, (1.65), 1.77, 3.86, 2.56, 2.15, 1.84, (1.65), 2.16, 1.90, 2.66, 1.66, 1.77, 2.38, 1.96, 2.68, 2.75, 1.66, 1.94, 1.69, 2.05, 1.93, 2.18, 1.93, 2.21, 2.11, 2.31, 2.06, 2.88, 2.28, 3.06, 2.66, 1.96, 2.77, 1.91, 2.03, 1.81, 1.91, 3.16, 2.50, 3.84, 2.16, 2.11, 2.19, 2.34, 2.75, 3.05, 2.41, 1.86, 2.00, 2.15, 2.15, 2.05, 2.18, 2.30, 1.93, 2.28, 1.86, 2.61, (1.55), 2.34, 1.84, 1.71, 2.05, 3.71, 1.96, 2.19, 2.46, 1.80, (1.53), 2.22, 2.68, 2.52, 1.97, 3.40, 2.52, 2.16, 2.33, 2.90, 2.50, 1.94, (4.88), 2.66, 2.30, 3.34, 2.02, 2.33, 2.88, 2.59, 2.50, 2.08, 2.30, 2.66, 2.66, 2.16, 2.11, 3.00, 2.59, 2.03, 4.28, 2.77, (1.46), (4.46), 3.34, 1.86, 2.65, 1.71, 2.02, 1.65, 3.00, 2.52+, 3.69, 1.93, 1.94, 2.43, 2.75, 2.16, 2.05, 2.97, 2.65, 4.19, 3.31, 2.94, 2.59, 2.13, 2.36, 2.08, 2.03, 2.13, (1.58), 2.28, 2.02, 2.08, (4.47), 1.71, 2.84, 2.69, (5.84), (1.36), 1.91, 2.56, 2.78, 1.88, 2.36, 2.94+, 2.55, 4.11, 2.19, 4.13, 2.66, 2.97, 2.68, 2.43, 2.86, 2.43, 3.52, 1.66, 2.77+, 2.43, 2.31+, 1.69, 2.40, (4.77), 1.83, 3.68, 2.09, 2.36, 1.80, 2.16, 1.81, 1.91, 1.86, 2.96, 3.22, 1.88, (1.44+), 1.80, 2.22, (1.50), 2.11, 2.86, 2.59, (1.50), 1.66, 1.84, 2.05, 3.18, 4.40, 1.80, 1.66, (4.52), (1.52), 2.18, 2.18, 1.84, 2.06, 1.86, 2.19, 4.38, (1.47), 2.25, 2.31+, (1.65), 2.56, 2.38, 1.78, 2.30, 1.96, 1.88, 3.75+, 3.16, 2.00, 1.80, 2.03, 1.81, 2.31, 2.38, 2.05, 2.06, 1.83, 2.25, 1.96, 3.02, 2.46, 1.77, 1.80, 1.96, 2.40, 3.11, 2.88, 2.19, 1.80, 1.77, 2.06, 1.72, 2.18, 2.68, 2.50, 1.83, 2.68, 2.59, (1.65), (1.50), 2.15, 2.15, 2.27, 2.06, 2.28, 2.33, 1.81, 1.75, 2.09, 2.86, (1.58), 2.19, 2.40, 2.40, 1.81, 2.18, 1.77, (1.40), 1.91, (1.50), 4.30, 2.47, 2.83, 1.75, 1.81, 2.47, (DNF(2.16)), 3.93, 1.91, 1.97, 3.02, (1.59), 2.08, 2.41, 2.16, 1.68, 2.38, (6.46), 1.91, (1.58), 1.83, (1.56), 2.75, 2.71, 2.03, 2.97, (1.58), (4.52), 2.15, 2.16, 3.63, (1.47), 2.68, 2.28, 1.81, 1.93, 2.66, 1.96, 1.94+, 2.65, 2.78, 2.28, 1.97, 2.02, 2.00, 2.61, 2.63, 2.02, 2.25, 3.47, 2.33, 2.40, 2.00, 3.68, 1.91, 4.11, 2.41, 2.38, 2.43, 1.94, 2.21, 2.55, 2.18, 1.96, 2.27, 1.77, 2.05, 2.08, 1.81, 3.46, 4.36, 1.75, 2.68, 2.71, 2.11, 1.86, 2.52, 2.27, 2.19, 1.97, (1.36), 2.03+, 2.75, 2.08, 2.61, (5.91), 1.94, 2.05, 3.16, 2.00, (DNF(2.53)), 2.03, 4.28, 3.19, 3.05, 2.86, 2.46, 2.65, 2.31, 3.22, 2.02, 1.81, 2.30, 1.75+, (DNF(6.25)), 3.86, (1.41), 1.68, 2.33, 2.96, 3.44, 3.28, 2.78, 4.08, 1.80, (8.41), 2.58+, 3.13, 2.90, 1.86, 1.96, 2.18, 2.91, 2.05, 2.44, 2.11, 4.18, 2.02+, 2.33, 2.31, 1.83, 3.22, 2.81, 1.90, (1.43), 2.44, 3.36, 3.30, 2.43, 1.75, 3.18, 2.21, 2.44, 3.56, 3.00, 3.47, 2.09, 2.63, 2.55, 4.38, 2.47, 1.77, 2.13, (1.58), 2.40, (1.34), (1.21), (DNF(2.21)), (1.56), 3.71, (7.47), 4.06, 2.13+, 2.94, 2.44, 2.47, 1.78, (1.59), (DNF(4.68)), (DNF(2.28)), 2.31, 3.27, 2.66, 2.44, 1.96, 2.75, 1.94, 2.25, 2.59, 2.13, 2.46, 1.75+, 1.93, 2.18, 2.22, 2.68, 2.78, 2.22, 2.75, (1.58), 3.97, 2.47, 3.66, 4.36, 2.27, 2.22, 2.50, 1.81, 2.34, 1.69, 1.80, 1.96, 2.47, 2.02+, 2.56, 2.77, 1.88, 2.34, 1.86, 2.30, 1.83, 1.88, (1.44), 1.81, (DNF(1.81)), 1.81, (7.77), 2.03, 1.86, 2.38, 2.94, 1.66, 1.77, (0.90), 2.25, 1.94, 2.86, 3.94, 2.63, 1.97, 1.90, 2.46, 1.69, (1.55), 2.63, 2.18, 2.03, 1.88, 3.00, 2.61, 1.66+, 1.71, 1.88, 1.69, 2.25, 2.80, 2.00, 2.84, 2.55, 2.25, (1.56), 3.97, 1.93, 2.88, (1.34), 1.88, 2.52, 1.72, 2.31, 2.08, 1.65, 1.77, 2.50, 2.27, 2.41+, 3.18, 2.91, 2.27, 2.27, 1.84, 2.09, 2.28, (1.59), 1.77, 2.27, 1.72, 2.28, (1.56), 2.06, 2.02, 2.00, 1.94, 2.63, 2.47, (1.58), 2.44, 1.81, 2.08, 2.31, 2.25, 2.02, 1.97, 1.90, 2.41, (1.61), 1.66, 1.78, 1.96, 2.31, 2.46, 2.36, (7.81), 1.65, 2.18, 2.03, 1.90, 2.44, 2.08, 1.94, 3.03, (4.61), 2.21, (1.58), 2.43, (1.50), 1.83, 2.09, 2.77, 2.90, 2.19, 2.18, 1.84, 2.66, (DNF(2.19)), 3.21, 2.36, 2.66, (4.65), 2.47, (1.40), 3.13, 2.02, (1.52), 2.31, 2.52, 2.77, 3.02, (4.59), 2.15, 3.56, 2.27, 2.09, 4.06, 2.41, 2.05, 2.93, 2.91, (DNF(3.63)), (4.63), 4.41, (4.94), 1.86, 3.47, 2.81, 3.36, 3.78, 2.15, 2.30, 4.00, 3.18, 3.90, 2.11, 3.15+, 3.33, 2.30, 3.52, (DNF(3.19)), 2.83, 3.72, 3.28, 2.25, 2.88, 3.65, 4.03, 1.72, 3.47, 2.91, 2.34, 2.15, 2.61, 2.93, 2.97, 2.44, 2.52, 4.19, 2.69, 3.50, 2.08, 2.46, 2.44, (6.02), 2.34, 2.28, 2.69, 2.53, 2.63, 2.40, 4.08+, 3.56, 3.08, 1.93, 3.09, (1.63), 2.41, 2.69, 3.38, 1.68, 2.00, 1.84, 2.34, 1.80, 1.77, 2.44, 2.30, (1.25), 1.97, 2.50, 2.77, 2.05, 1.91, 2.08, 2.22, 2.78, 2.63, 4.13, 4.38, 2.44, (1.28), 2.05, 2.88, 2.43, 2.36, 3.46, 2.06, 4.09, 2.08, 1.94, 3.59+, 2.16+, 2.80, 2.66, 2.34, 2.38, 3.00, 2.18, 2.65, 1.93, 2.52, 2.68, (1.65), 2.93, 3.61, 3.36, 2.05, 3.19, 2.47, 2.56, 3.25, 2.66, (1.06), 2.41, 2.36, 1.96, 2.59, 2.44+, 3.52, 2.09, 2.08, 4.05, 2.06, 2.11, 2.13, 3.06, 2.03, 2.13, 2.06, 1.71, 2.30, 1.96, 2.46, 2.00, 3.22, 2.25, 2.50, 2.15, 2.55, (1.53), 3.05, 3.22, 2.30, (1.55), 2.69, 2.68, 2.66, 2.53, 1.96, 2.40, 1.93, 1.96, 2.02, 1.84, 3.15, 2.00, 2.09, 1.96, 4.40, 2.22, 2.47, 1.88, 1.91, 2.08, 1.80, 2.78, 2.18, (1.41), 2.30, 1.93, 2.18, 1.97, 1.86, 2.15, 2.05, 2.75, 2.40, 2.55, 2.72, 2.13, 2.19, 2.63, (8.03), 2.78, 2.58, 1.97, 2.94, 2.68, 2.65, 2.03, 1.96, 3.00, 2.08, 2.08, 2.19, 1.83, 3.65, 3.52, 2.15, 1.84, 2.83, (1.56), 1.68, 1.88, 2.18, 2.08, 3.55, 2.91, 1.96, 2.28, 2.18, 2.30, 2.38, (4.59), 1.88, 2.55, 2.02, 2.52, 2.46, 2.34, 2.21, 1.93, 2.46, 1.91, 1.69, 1.84, 1.66, 2.69, (1.47), (1.59), 2.33, 4.27, 1.94, 1.83, 1.75, 2.03, 1.97, (1.59), 2.11, 2.77, 2.18, 3.44, 2.97, (1.63), (1.63), 2.30, 2.88, 2.09, (1.63), 2.81, 3.69, 1.93, 2.28, 2.25, 1.84, 2.33, (7.58), 2.59, 3.84, 2.55, 2.05, 2.21, 1.66, 2.02, (1.30), 2.36, 1.97, 2.21, 2.52, 1.96, 2.22, 2.94+, (1.44), 2.06, 2.03, 1.72, 3.31, 1.94, (5.55), 4.34, (1.59), 3.36, 1.96, 2.38, 1.90, 2.21, 2.34, 2.44, 1.83, 2.52, 2.61, 2.09, 2.00, 3.50, 2.16, 2.27, 1.78, 2.19, 2.80, 2.19, 2.72, 2.65, 2.93, 2.08, (1.63), 2.19, 3.09, 2.30, 3.93, 3.13, 2.05, 2.11, 2.44, 1.72, 3.68, 2.09, 2.16, 1.78, 2.03, (1.55), (6.96), 3.47, 2.68, 1.80, 2.16, 2.08, 2.36, (6.94+), 2.11, 2.00, 2.88, 1.93, 2.75, 1.97, 3.22, 2.86, 2.66, 1.71, (1.40), 2.96, 2.30+, 2.84, 1.93, 3.27, 1.91, 1.72, 2.19, 2.65, 2.18, 2.68, (1.27), 2.28, 2.25, 1.93, 3.91, (11.28), 1.93, (1.58), 2.06, 4.18, 1.94, 2.38, 2.15, 1.96, 2.09, 1.77, 2.86, 2.41, 2.11, 2.09, 3.38, 2.88, 3.28, (5.93), 2.33, 2.06, 3.66, 2.03, 3.68, 2.22, (1.52), 3.33, (1.63), 2.77, 1.80, 1.84, 2.31, 2.36, 3.44, 2.47, 2.09, 2.27, 2.09, 1.66, 1.81, (1.58), (1.53), 3.53, 2.06, 2.31, 1.90, 2.18, 2.58, 1.83, (1.47), 2.22, 2.03, 1.80, (1.43), 2.02, 2.38, 2.61, 3.50, 2.77, 2.33, 2.18, 2.08, 1.75, 2.21, 2.19, 2.18, 1.90, 2.86, 2.27, 3.19, 1.75, (5.75), 1.91, 1.90, 2.02, 2.69, (1.41), (4.58), 2.50, 2.05, 2.43, 2.21, 2.15, 1.86, 2.03, 2.43, 3.06, 3.41, 2.36, 2.56, 2.47, 1.69, 2.41, 2.56, 1.83, 2.30, (1.65), (6.88), 1.69, 2.38, 1.90, 1.96, 1.91, 4.09, 3.59, 2.56, 2.44, (1.63), 2.15, 2.15, (5.03), 2.08, 1.83, 2.28, 2.28, 4.31, 2.94, 2.91, 1.78, 2.16, 1.69, 2.55, 2.50, 2.47, 2.53, (1.65), 2.09, 3.05, 2.18, 2.96, 1.90, 2.30, 2.15, 2.27, 2.22, 2.56, 2.09, 2.02, (4.61), 3.81, 2.93, 2.83, 2.41, 1.75, 2.19, 2.52, 1.86, 3.55, 2.19, 4.18, 3.03, 2.80, 2.25+, 2.40, 2.72, 3.38, 3.36, 2.22, (DNF(1.91)), 2.69, 4.08, 2.40, 2.11, 2.05, 2.02, 2.78, 2.06, 2.96, 2.16, 4.40, 3.08, 1.77, 1.69, 2.50, 2.90, 2.09, 2.05, 2.40, (5.03), 2.33, 2.46, 4.00, 2.88, 2.21, 2.65, 2.47, 1.91, 2.84, 2.33, 2.31, 2.00, 1.88, 2.27, 3.66, 3.31, (1.65), 2.09, 1.84, (1.33), 2.52, 2.58, 2.22, 2.34, 2.84, 1.96, 1.90, 2.00, 2.66, 1.84, 3.72, 2.77, 2.22, 3.58, 2.33, 2.77, 3.21, 2.03, 2.13, 2.11, 2.77, 2.83, (1.63), 3.21, 2.09, 2.09, 2.36, (5.09), 2.09, 1.96, 1.93, 2.52, 2.30, 2.11, 3.06, 2.11, 2.03, 2.06, (1.58), 2.06, 2.09, 2.71, 2.44, 2.09, 2.55, 2.46, 1.80, 2.05, 3.19, 2.33, 2.47, 1.75, 2.21, (1.46), 3.33, 4.15, 2.50, 3.08, 1.86, 2.56, 2.13, 2.03, 2.30, 2.41, (DNF(2.36)), 1.88, 2.36, 2.16, 2.84, 1.77, 1.93, 2.16, 2.27, 2.65, 2.28, 2.63, 2.63, 2.05, 1.77, 1.90, 2.13, 2.03, 2.16, 2.86, 2.05, 1.94, 2.03, 2.19, (4.43), 2.25, 2.16, 3.36, 1.84, 2.43, (1.55), 2.03, 4.21, 2.08, 2.52, 1.93, 2.06, 2.02+, 1.88, 2.16, 2.38, 4.25, 1.78, 2.09, 2.31, 2.05, 3.09, 1.66, 2.80, 3.13, 1.80, 2.27, 1.90, 2.31, 1.96, 3.71, 2.80, 1.80, 1.97, 2.05, (4.84), 3.22, 2.34, 2.13, 2.00, (1.50), 2.69, 2.36, 3.05, 2.21, 1.83, 1.75, (6.11), 2.19, 3.78, 1.77, 2.61, 2.66, 2.25, (0.84), 1.81, 2.53, (1.55), (5.44), 1.75, 2.31, 2.65, 2.30, 3.55, 2.16, 2.28, (4.49), 1.93, 2.56, 1.91, 2.22, 4.08, 3.80, 2.90, (4.61), (DNF(2.96)), 2.40, (7.71), 1.75, 2.40, 2.72, 3.13, 2.40, 2.05, 3.86, (4.84), 2.68, 3.06, 2.43, 2.06, 1.97, 2.21, 2.21, 2.00, 1.94, 2.53, 2.66, 2.97, 2.30, 2.40, 2.50, 4.30, 2.03, 3.31, 2.31, 1.84, 2.03, 2.08, 2.11, 2.00, 2.78, 2.33, 2.55, 1.93, 2.09, 2.06, 3.05, 2.02, 2.22, 1.86, 1.93, 2.30, 1.86, 2.68, 2.21, 2.16, 2.34, 2.58, 2.72, 1.86, 2.75, 2.46, 2.13, 2.19, 1.77, 1.91, 2.03, 2.83, 2.33, 2.36, 3.53, 2.86, 2.16, 1.91, 2.13, 2.09, 2.05, 2.09, 3.03, 2.50, 2.16, 2.13, 2.68, 2.90, 3.43, 2.02, (1.56), 2.83, 4.13, (1.63), 2.34, 2.08, 2.86, 3.44, (DNF(1.97)), (5.41), 2.03, 2.21, 2.72, 1.77, 2.22, 2.38, 3.80, 3.02, 2.41, 2.28, 2.41, 3.46, 2.55, 3.41, 2.84, 2.47, 2.09, 2.22, 2.61, 2.97, 2.08, 2.06, 3.41, 2.18, 3.77, 1.88, 2.22, (5.31), 2.40, 2.15, 3.40, (1.65), 2.97, 2.65, 1.90, 2.94, 2.09, 2.68+, 1.93, 2.33, (1.52), 2.52, 1.77, 2.06, 2.72, 2.11, 2.68, 2.15, 2.44, 1.88, 2.00, 2.68, 2.31, 1.77, 1.96, 1.97, 2.09, 1.81, 2.40, 2.50, 2.84, 2.55, 2.91, (4.43), 2.83, (1.65), 2.58, 1.86, 2.22, 3.18, (4.56), 3.00, (1.16), 3.36, 3.52, 2.05, 1.78+, 2.28, 2.00, 4.13, 2.08, 2.25, 2.16, 3.80, 2.66, (7.88), 2.06, 3.71, 3.50, 2.36, 2.30, 2.94, 3.55, 1.97, 2.90, 2.66, 2.56, 2.90, 2.09, 2.05, 2.31, 2.02, 3.52, 2.00, 2.55, 2.05, 2.55, 2.33, 2.36, 2.30, 2.00, 1.66, 3.36, 2.13, (1.55), 2.19, 2.28, 1.83, 2.65, 2.68, 2.52, 2.65, 1.93, 1.68, 1.84, (5.77), 2.13, 2.08, 3.00, 3.40, 1.94, 2.80, 1.78, 3.11, 2.18, (4.80), 2.50, 2.80, (4.43), (4.47), 2.91, 1.84, (1.44), (6.31), 2.30, 1.93, 2.00, 2.30, 2.96, 3.22, (1.56), 2.09, 2.93, 3.40, 2.46, 2.61, 2.22, 2.28, (1.53), 2.40, 1.78, 3.43, 1.97, 2.03, 2.77, 2.05, 2.18, 2.21, 2.21, 1.91, 1.91, 2.65, 2.81, 2.18, 1.71, 2.83, 3.41, 1.75, 2.41, (1.65), 2.31, 2.61, 2.90, (8.83), 2.75, 2.50, (4.83), 2.61, 3.38, 2.06, 2.44, 1.97, 3.06, 1.97, 3.18, 2.96, 2.69, 1.88, 2.38, 2.68, 2.56, 2.68, 2.09, 2.19, 2.06, 2.11, 3.19, 1.81, 2.06, 1.93, 3.46, 3.28, 2.96, 2.03, 2.88, 2.88, 2.38, 2.58, 2.31, 2.19, 2.13, 2.84, (4.63), 2.47, 2.63, 2.08, 3.02, 3.36, 2.22, 2.63, 3.61, 1.75, 2.16, 3.06, 2.15, 2.94, 2.05, 3.43, 2.16, 1.97, (7.59), 1.83, 2.02, 2.94+, 2.02, 2.36, 2.52, 1.86, 1.77, 2.40, 2.09, 2.43, 2.05, 2.68, 2.65, (5.30), 1.69, 2.96, 2.96, 2.66, 1.84, 2.38, 2.59, 3.21, 3.40, 2.11, 2.06, 2.84, 2.25, 2.38, 3.13, 1.90, 2.58, 3.58, (6.08), 3.02, 4.18, 2.84, (5.94), 2.06, 3.91, (1.59), 1.86, 2.09, 3.65, 2.02, 2.47, (DNF(1.88)), 2.63, 2.63, 2.61+, 4.27, 1.72, 1.91, 2.75, 2.02, 2.47, 3.59, 1.97, 1.96, 2.80, 2.34, 2.94, 2.05, 1.93, 1.94, 2.22, 2.15, 2.28, 1.68, 2.31, 2.09, 2.03, 2.06, 2.96, 2.15, 2.34, (1.38), 2.06, 2.46, 1.72, 2.05, 2.65, 2.71, 4.41, 2.71, 2.06, 1.84, 1.84, (5.43), 2.08, 2.44, 3.15, (4.69), 1.97, 1.84, 4.19, 3.44, 2.44, (1.55), (1.56), 2.72, (7.77), 1.83+, 1.80, 2.58, 1.86, 2.08+, 1.86, (1.16), 2.34, 2.55, 2.09, 2.83, 2.56, 2.18, 3.03, (1.55), 2.58, 1.90, 1.91, 2.71, 2.61, (4.53), 2.38, 2.03, 1.97, 1.91, 2.25, 2.06, 2.63, 2.91, 3.33, 2.31, 2.30, 2.41, 2.16, (DNF(2.09)), 2.59, (4.93), 2.94, 2.13, 2.22, 2.03, (6.55), 2.19, 2.31, 3.81, 2.94, 2.40, 4.40, 2.72, 2.86, 2.27, 2.02, 2.40, (5.71), (1.31), 2.00, 2.46, 1.69, 2.69, (DNF(2.55)), 2.27, 2.77, 1.96+, (1.63), 2.15, 2.15, 2.18, 3.86, 2.06, 2.31, 2.22, 2.02, 2.00, 2.15, 2.09, 1.96, 2.55, 1.77, (1.56), 1.86, 2.88, 3.06, 3.86, 1.94, 4.11, 2.16, 4.00, 3.41, 2.41, 1.75, 2.69, 2.43, 2.77, 2.15, 2.34, 2.63, 2.50, 1.84, 2.91, 2.53, 2.53, 2.03, 3.31, 2.13, 2.86, 1.78, 2.00, 2.27, 3.44, (1.59), 2.21, 1.77, 1.97, 2.83, (1.53), 2.38, (DNF(2.34)), 2.11, 3.02, 1.83, 2.25, 1.75, 2.59, 1.97, 2.66, 1.88, 2.36, 1.96, 2.41, 2.93, 2.43, 1.78, 2.34, 2.40, 1.88, 2.78, 2.96, 2.02, 3.52, 3.08, 2.15, 2.15, 1.94, 1.86, 2.44, 2.75, (5.77), 4.09, (4.56), 2.33, (5.27), 2.83, 2.22, 2.93, 2.55, 1.81, 2.31, 2.83, 2.15, 2.33, 2.02, 2.71, 2.96+, 3.16, 2.46, 2.11+, 2.81, 2.21, 2.46, 3.84, 2.38, 4.30, 2.44, 2.15, 2.16, 2.28, 1.66, 1.94, 2.88, 2.11, 2.15, (1.53), 2.50, 2.28, 1.77, 2.05, 3.41, 2.09, (6.63), (1.59), 2.43, 2.94, 2.36, 2.31, 2.31, 2.06, 2.40, 2.36, 2.86, 2.53, (1.41), (7.44), (4.68), 3.05, 2.03, 2.13, (1.63), 1.93, 3.08, 2.11, 3.09, 2.27, 2.36, 1.75, 2.27, 1.66, 2.63, 2.21+, (DNF(2.18)), 2.02, 2.36, 3.09, 2.38, 3.46, 3.28, 2.94, 2.11, 2.43, 1.71, 2.46, 2.93, 2.36, 2.06, (1.56), 3.34, (1.22), 1.91, 2.13, (1.63), 2.03, 1.96, 2.25, 1.77, 3.08, (1.13), 2.21, 1.88, 2.47, 2.22, 1.80, 2.91, 2.19, 2.28, 3.55, 1.96, 1.91, 2.71, 2.22, 1.69, 2.55, (1.33), 2.25, 2.08, 2.02, 1.96, 2.30, 2.19, 2.46, 1.97, 2.40, 1.75, 1.75, (5.83), 1.80, 2.06, 2.27, 1.94, 2.21, 1.94, 2.18, 2.41, 1.80, 2.19, 2.22, 2.03, 2.31, 1.69, 1.88, 1.96, 3.22, (4.90), 2.65, (1.58), 2.38, 2.09, 2.16, 2.55, 3.00, 2.27, 3.11, 2.58, 2.66, 2.55, 2.34, 2.18, 2.31, 1.78, 2.34, 3.36, 2.13, 2.22, 2.55, 2.13, 2.02, 2.72, 2.15, 2.40, (1.47), 2.66, (4.52), 2.58, 4.30, 4.30, 2.11, 2.56, 2.58, 3.18, 2.15, 1.78, 2.25, 2.75, 4.34, 2.59, 2.00, (DNF(2.86)), 2.84+, 2.30, 2.96+, 2.55, 1.81, 3.44, 2.05, (1.47), 2.09, 2.27, 4.08, 1.66, 2.40, 1.83, (1.63), (1.30), 1.90, 1.83, 1.78, 2.47, 2.86, 2.88, 2.00, 2.61, 2.46, 1.69, 2.11, 2.72, 1.77, 2.94, 1.84, 2.00, 2.22, 2.25, (5.68), 3.68, 2.06, 3.11, 2.13, 1.78, 3.13, 2.63, 2.03, 2.25, 1.80, (1.56), 3.06, 1.78, 2.22, 2.16, 2.21, 2.06, 2.50, 2.41, 1.86, 1.68, 2.75, (1.65), 3.40, 2.46, (1.44), 2.61, 2.11, 4.13, (4.68), 2.46, 2.46, 2.02, 3.55, 2.18, 2.02, 2.53, 2.08, 2.36, 3.72, 3.00, 1.75, 2.77, 3.13, 2.11+, 1.83, 2.71, 2.43, 2.22, 2.15, 1.90, 1.78, 1.93, 2.09, 1.75, 2.15, 2.72, 3.84, 4.03, 2.58, 1.77, 2.09, 3.18, 3.75, 2.68, 3.16, 2.86, 2.78, 2.65, 2.06, (5.83), 2.28, 2.27, 1.84+, (1.59+), 2.81, 3.53, 2.19, 3.43, 2.22, 2.97, 2.91, 2.21, 2.83, 2.15, 3.25, 2.46, 2.09, 2.00, 3.18, 3.02, 1.91, 3.00, 1.81, 1.88, 1.83, 2.86, (1.65), 2.16, 2.56, 2.18, 2.93, 2.71, 3.00, 2.34, 2.27, 2.33, 2.05, 1.69, 3.34, 2.38, 2.47, 1.81, 2.59, (DNF(2.65)), 1.86, 3.13, 2.61, 2.93, 2.18, 2.61, 2.50, 3.11, 2.13, 2.21, 1.94, 2.27, 3.27, 2.40, 2.21, (0.93), 2.71, 2.47, 3.58, 2.11, 2.30, 1.86, (4.94), 1.66, 1.88, 2.18, 2.08, (4.81), 2.38, 2.47, 2.47, 2.94, 2.22, 2.06, (4.52), 2.66, (4.56), 2.40, 3.61, (5.31), (1.18), 2.77, 2.44, 2.34, 3.27, 2.34, 2.63, 3.33, 2.08, 2.59, 2.53, (1.46), 3.00+, 3.08, 2.16, 1.96+, 2.81, (DNF(4.61)), (DNF(2.58)), 2.41, 2.41, 2.59, (1.65), 2.78, 2.15, 3.00, 2.27, 3.18, 1.68, 2.38, 3.00, 2.34, 2.56, 2.22, 1.88, 3.02, 1.83, (4.47), 1.93, 2.11, 2.36, 2.34, 2.83, (1.65), 2.75, (8.53), (1.40), 2.58, 1.88, 2.21, 2.81, 2.28, 2.44, 2.65+, 2.68, 3.08, 3.43, 2.27, (5.02), 2.27, 2.09, 2.46, 1.91, 1.77, 2.84, 3.63, 3.09, 2.52, 2.41, 1.88, 2.33, 2.30, 3.00, 2.86, 2.40, (5.52), 2.19, 1.88, 2.65, 2.27, 2.13, 2.19, 2.19, 2.38, 2.02, 2.08, 1.81, (1.27), 2.02, (1.25), 2.22, 1.69+, 2.38, 1.86, (1.55), 2.44, 2.05, 2.43, 2.88, 2.09, 2.31, 1.84, 2.18, 2.22, 2.08, 2.40, 2.34, 1.66, 2.78, 1.75, 2.15, 2.15, 2.33, 2.02, 2.03, 2.22, 2.34, 2.63, 3.61, 2.36, 3.25, (1.61), 2.56, (1.59), 3.83, 2.13, 2.38, 2.11, 2.22, 2.41, 2.31, 3.00, 2.61, 2.18, 1.91, 3.22, 4.30, 3.05, 3.05, 2.00, 3.11, 1.93, 2.75, 1.93, 2.53, (1.56), (1.61), 2.97, 2.71, 2.00, 1.78, 2.15, 2.11+, (1.18), 1.65, 2.43, 2.36, 1.80, 2.91, 3.91, (1.47), 2.38, 3.18, (4.56), 2.75, 2.31, 2.08, 1.91, 2.02, 2.19, 1.83, 2.34, 2.59, 3.55, 2.50, 2.08+, (1.47), 1.90, 1.72, 1.72, 3.81, 2.55, (5.80), (7.66), 2.47, 2.27, (1.43), 2.11, 2.28, 2.08, 3.81, 2.38, 2.25, 1.97, 2.28, 1.72, 4.02+, 2.15, 3.19, 2.34, 2.02, 2.11, 3.22, (4.78), 2.00, 1.91, 2.08, 2.30, 1.90, 1.69, 1.84, 2.34, 2.72, 1.84, 1.69, (1.34), 2.71, 1.88, 2.68, 2.08, (DNF(2.21)), 2.75, 2.40, 2.40, 1.72, 1.84, 1.84, 2.06, (7.68), 2.31, 3.15, 2.09, 2.27, 1.97, 1.97, 3.44, 3.13, 2.40, 2.09, 2.22, 2.31, 1.68, 1.66, 2.06, 4.36, (1.65), 1.84, 2.11, (1.65), 1.96, 1.71, 2.50, 2.77, 3.55, 1.83, 2.43, 2.83, 2.16, 2.72, 3.40, 4.09, 1.86, (1.61), (1.55), 2.00, 1.81, 2.96, 1.80, 1.72, 1.71, 2.34, 2.59, 3.00, 1.96, 1.69, 2.56, 1.88, 1.88, 2.38, 2.50, 2.09, 1.81, 2.50, 2.53, 2.78, 2.28, 2.53, 1.72, (DNF(3.03)), 1.68, 2.97, 1.97, 3.15, 2.30, 2.68, 3.18, 2.65, 2.03, 4.11, 3.33, 3.05, 2.34, 1.97, 2.27, 2.28, 2.58, 4.09, 3.80, 2.06, 3.27, 2.41, 1.69, 1.90, 2.13, 2.15, 2.61+, 2.25, 2.58, 1.81, 3.18, 3.36, 2.13, 2.13, 1.68+, 1.69, 2.80, 1.97, 1.88, 2.36, 3.06, 2.27, 2.22, 2.46, 2.03, 3.44, 1.81, 2.08, 3.33, 2.16, 2.09, 2.97, 2.43, 2.59, 2.28, 2.69, 2.16, 2.63, 2.33, 2.09, 2.63, 1.94, 2.09, 3.90, 2.06, 1.78, 1.90, 3.86, 2.36, 1.94, 2.21, (1.52), (1.65), (1.65), 2.05, 2.69, 1.75, 2.59, 2.88, 2.53, 1.94, 2.75, 2.28, 1.96, 2.00, 4.25, 2.59, 2.36, 2.66, 2.63, (1.65), 1.66, 3.59, 2.00, 2.59, (4.91), (1.53), 2.68, 2.41, 2.18, 4.18, 2.27, 3.08+, 2.91, 1.75, 3.72, 2.78, 4.22, 2.00, (1.65), 2.41, 1.96, 1.86+, 1.96, 2.09, 2.16, 2.41, (1.59), 2.34, 1.88, 2.08, 1.93, 2.09, 2.53, (1.55+), 2.55, 2.34, 2.59, 2.43, 2.83, 2.61, 2.13, 2.40, 1.93, 2.90, 2.16, (1.63), 3.55, 1.88, 4.08, 2.05, 2.05, 2.08, 2.11, 1.86, 2.84, 1.90, 2.81, 2.05, 1.69, (7.02), (1.36), 1.66, (DNF(1.80)), 1.94, 2.55, 1.78, (1.63), 2.02, 1.80, 3.81, 2.02, 1.94, 2.19, 2.11, 2.91, 2.13, 4.05, 2.58, 4.03, 2.09, 2.41, 2.86, 1.96, 1.97, 1.69, 1.84, 2.94+, 2.30, 2.91, 2.30, 2.08, 2.36, (1.50), 2.08+, 2.13, 2.68+, 2.13, 3.00, 1.86, 1.75, (10.19), 2.09, 2.11, 2.06, 2.69, 1.81, 2.50, 2.00, 2.19, 2.66, 2.16, 1.88, 2.21, (1.28), 2.86, 2.75, 2.02, 1.84, 2.15, 2.18, 2.59, 2.11, 2.94, 3.44, 3.19, 3.02, 1.86, (1.58), 1.90, 1.83, (1.43), 2.27, 2.88, 2.16, 3.03, 2.18, 2.56, 2.46, 1.71, (1.65), 1.96, (1.59), (4.83), 2.58, 2.16, 2.00, 2.05, 2.78, 3.53, 2.30, 1.84, 1.66, 2.13, 1.91, 1.83, 2.55, 2.18, 2.66, 2.28, 1.90+, 2.15, 2.18, 1.97, 1.91, (1.30), 1.68, 2.46, 2.15, (4.72), 2.46, 2.09, (5.34), (DNF(1.75)), 2.25, 4.05, 2.28, 1.90, 3.18, 2.47, 1.78, 3.53, 1.71, 1.93, 3.55, 2.78, 2.84, 1.90, 2.63, 2.27, 2.68, 1.80, 2.06, 3.18, 2.09, 2.09, 2.36, 2.61, 1.77, 2.91, 3.22, 3.02, 2.65, 2.58, 2.27, 1.83, (1.61), 2.86, 3.03, 1.88, 1.83, 2.08, 2.21, 2.30, (1.44), (1.65), 3.53, (DNF(3.27)), 4.28, 1.97, (4.43), 3.53, 2.30, 3.27, 2.96, 1.90, 3.56, 2.08, (1.59), 2.02, 2.43, 2.72, 3.19, 1.97, 3.43, 1.72, 2.90, 2.36+, 4.05, 2.36, (1.65), 1.81, 2.09, 1.90, 2.44, 1.96, 1.90, 1.88, 2.18, 2.33, 1.78, 2.72, 2.44, 2.50, (1.43), 1.75, 1.88, 2.06, 2.36, 1.84, 2.63, 2.18, 2.36, 2.19, 2.19, 2.52, 2.03, 2.77, 2.18, 2.21, 1.88, 3.25, 2.71, 2.33, 2.58, 1.94, 2.34, 1.86, 2.84, 2.52, 2.18, 1.68, (1.65), 2.25, 3.15, 2.21, 2.09, 2.13, 2.31, (5.28), 2.66, 3.13, 2.66, 2.19, 1.77, (1.56), 2.47, 4.18, 2.21, 1.83, (DNF(2.06)), 2.47, 4.22, 2.16, 2.06, 4.05, 2.61, 2.11, 2.16, 3.00, 3.34, 2.22, 1.68, (DNF(4.03)), 2.56, 1.91, 2.88, 3.09, 1.96, 3.16+, 2.25, 2.44, 2.63, 2.41, 2.18, 1.78, 2.21, 3.22, (4.69), 1.94, 2.18, 2.31, 2.61, 1.78, 2.43, 2.43, 4.40, 1.75, (1.56), 2.03, 3.11, 2.25, 3.19, (5.55), 2.00, 2.34, 3.09, 3.00, 1.72, 1.81, 2.19, 1.94, 3.93, 2.90, 2.31, 3.16, 2.69, 1.91, 2.72, 3.06, 3.19, 2.55, 3.05, 2.56, 2.43, 2.21, 4.38, 2.36, 1.96, 2.03, 2.05, 3.59, 2.31, 2.34, 1.94, 3.18, 2.55, 2.33, 2.47, 2.15, 2.47, (1.58), 3.00, 4.16+, 2.84, 2.31, 3.03, 1.90, 2.09, 3.52, 2.53, 3.18, 2.71, 2.05, 2.34, 2.06, 3.44, 1.69, 2.55, 2.09, 2.09, 2.36, 2.61, 2.56, 2.44, 2.94, 2.75, 3.02, 2.28, 2.94, 3.86, (4.66), 3.05, 2.59, 4.38, 2.05, 2.72, 2.47, 2.69, (6.63), 2.38, 2.38, 2.00, 2.11, 2.34, (5.84), 2.52, 2.43, 1.91, 1.75, 4.34, 2.19+, 2.34, (4.43), 2.05, 2.80, (DNF(2.84)), 2.52, 1.83, 2.52, 1.83, 2.13, 2.13, 3.16, 2.19, 1.93, (6.46), (1.56), 3.05, 2.77, 1.71, 2.00, 2.38, 2.71, 2.50, 2.88, 2.30, 2.50, 1.69, 2.11, 2.31, 2.31, 3.27, 1.68, 2.34, 2.97, 1.71, 2.63, 2.15, 2.83, (1.61), 2.36, 3.34, 2.09, 2.21, 2.09, 1.78, 3.75, 2.18, 2.03, 2.66, 2.08, 3.16, 3.58, 1.77, 2.18, 2.55, 2.50, 2.52, 2.31, 2.58, 2.00, (1.65), 2.05, 2.05, 2.11, 2.21, 2.55, 2.13, 2.30, 2.78, 2.90, 2.58, (5.69), 2.34, 2.06, 2.91, (5.38), 4.11, 1.84, 2.19, 2.46, 2.22, 1.72, 3.11, 2.21, 2.30, 2.38, 2.40, 2.30, 2.46, 1.68, 3.66, 2.61, 1.91, 1.83, (1.59+), 2.44, 1.80, (1.59), 1.86, (1.22), 1.78, 2.52, 2.18, 1.72, 2.22, 1.81, 2.09, 2.40, (1.58), (1.65), 2.11, 2.41, 1.72, (1.61), 2.05, 3.21, 1.80, 3.00, 3.22, 1.83, (0.94), 1.68, 2.44, 2.18, (1.58), 2.93, 2.33, (1.47), 2.03, 2.05, 2.27, 2.06, 2.19, 1.69, 1.75, 1.84, 1.90, 1.68, 1.81, 4.31, 1.81, 1.72, 1.77, 3.18, 1.71, 2.44, 2.30, 3.55, 1.68, (1.55), 2.40, 2.27, 1.86, 2.33, 2.13, 1.88, 2.28, 2.36+, 2.43, 2.25, 2.21, 2.00, 2.28, (4.44), 2.00, 1.72, 2.34, 1.97, 3.18, 2.52, 3.21, 2.66, 2.22, 1.86, 1.90, 1.86, (1.56), 1.81, 3.47, 2.11, 1.81, 1.94, 2.36, 2.00, 1.91, 2.71, 1.93, 2.18, 2.43, (5.52), 1.93, (1.44), 2.03, 2.03, (7.11), 2.22, (5.36), 1.97, 2.02, 2.33, 2.47, 2.81, 1.91, 3.08, 2.33, 2.02, 1.83, 2.47, 2.90, (5.05), 2.61, 2.08, 1.96, 2.30, 2.33, 2.11, 2.28, 2.28, 2.05, (4.44), 2.25, 2.27, 2.22, 2.22, 2.00, 2.43, 2.21, 2.38+, 1.69, 1.94, 2.16, 3.30, 2.78, 2.50, 2.66, (1.36), 2.25, 2.55, 2.22, 2.11, 1.97, 2.80, 2.55, 2.65, 2.94, 1.91, (4.88), 2.30, 1.66, 2.38, 2.41, 1.93, 3.02, 1.75, 2.33, 2.03, (6.40), (5.68), 2.83, 2.02, 2.06, 2.33, 3.05, 3.86, 1.93, 2.84, 3.30, 2.52, 1.69, 2.66, 2.06, 2.90, 2.16, 2.65, (1.63), 2.50, 2.40, (4.80), 2.58, 4.03, (4.46), (1.03), 2.72, 2.08, (4.65), 2.33, 2.05, 1.81, 1.80, 1.69, 2.78, 2.40, 2.19, 2.55, 2.38, 1.75, 3.25, 2.50+, 2.25, (4.86), 2.47, 1.84, 1.80, 2.08, 2.02, 3.38, 1.75, 2.27, 1.90, 2.31, 1.97, 2.18, 3.68, 2.25, (1.55), 2.30, 2.44, 1.77, 1.94, 2.22, 2.06, 1.91, 4.38, (DNF(3.55)), (1.58), 2.03, 2.47, 2.18, 2.47, 2.06, 2.40, 2.47, 1.86, 1.93, 3.21, 2.53, 2.05, 2.77, 2.47, 3.36, 2.08, 2.86, 2.03, 2.34, 2.25, 1.80, 2.52, 3.08, 1.86, 2.93, 2.50, 2.53, 2.25, (1.55), (1.59), 2.34, 1.94, 3.03, 4.30, 3.52, 1.86, 2.00, 2.44, 2.15, 2.44, 2.25, 2.94, 3.13, 2.93, 2.59, 2.81, 2.03, 1.88, 2.00, 3.47, 1.66, 2.40, 1.97, 2.28, 2.72, 2.34, 2.09, 2.28, 4.06, 2.81, 2.18, 2.83, 2.66, 2.78, 2.19, 3.43, 2.33, 2.00, 2.53, 4.03, 3.09, 3.05, 3.25, 2.08, 3.55, 1.84, 2.13, 2.05, 3.40, 2.55, 2.75, 1.91, 2.08, 4.03, (1.52), 2.71, (4.66), 2.41, 2.33, (1.36), 2.63, 2.58, 2.68, 2.18, 2.77, 2.31, 2.50, 1.86, 2.16, 2.06, 2.61, 2.28+, 2.40, 1.84, 2.53, 3.21, 2.11, 2.38, 2.65, 3.22, (1.65), 2.21, 2.08, 2.81, 2.90, 2.15, 2.25, 1.91, 2.05, 2.13, 2.31, 1.80, (1.58), 1.81, 2.02, (1.53), 2.52, 1.77, 1.91, 2.15, 2.81, 2.80, 2.18, 3.21, 2.44, 3.33, 2.21, 2.00, 3.18, 2.81, 2.11, 2.69, 1.80, 2.97, 2.25, 1.88, 1.83, 2.08, 2.55, 2.02, 2.06, 2.09, (1.63), 4.28, 2.71, (1.43), 2.21, 1.68, 2.52, 1.77, 1.93, 2.59, 2.06, 2.55, 4.15, 2.18, 1.86, 2.72, 2.80, 2.52, 2.09, 2.05, (1.41), 2.15, 2.03, 2.77, 2.53, 2.44, 2.43, 3.19, 1.77, 2.81, (5.16+), 2.59, 2.22, 1.81, 2.68, 2.11, 2.47, 1.66, 1.88, 3.00, 2.77, 2.05, 2.52, 3.50, 2.03, 3.40, 1.80, 2.03, (1.53), 2.06, 2.05, 2.16, 3.75, 1.91, 1.83, 2.36, 2.05, 1.81, 1.90, 1.91, 2.38, 2.15, 2.31, 2.94, 2.93, 3.02, 2.11, (1.52), 1.71, 2.84, 1.72, (1.65), 2.53, 1.88, 2.22, 2.18, 1.81, 2.27, 2.65, 2.06, 2.84, 2.08, 2.28, 2.90, 3.50, 2.25, 2.68, 2.09, 2.15, 2.69, 2.91, 2.25, 2.36, 3.94, 2.75, (1.61), 2.00, 2.59, 2.05, 3.66, (6.41), 2.05, 2.72, 2.19, 2.19, 3.44, 2.02, 2.83, 1.78, 1.86, 1.86, 3.65+, 1.72, 3.61, 2.56, 2.38, 2.75, 2.40+, 3.40, 3.50, 2.84, 2.71, 2.31, 2.22, 1.97, 2.28, 2.11, 2.13, (5.78), 2.46, 2.03, 2.83, 2.61, 2.02, 2.46, 2.00, (1.61), 2.11, 2.96, 3.19, (DNF(2.77)), (7.55), 2.13, 2.58, 2.05, 3.30, 2.97, 2.81, 2.46, (10.80), 3.93, 3.52, 2.63, 2.72, 2.15, 2.68, 3.13, 2.97, 1.81, (1.56), 2.40, (4.66), 2.16, 2.02, 2.46, 2.52, 2.58, 2.02, 2.77, 2.15, 1.80, 2.13, 2.52, (0.83), 2.66, 2.25, 2.34, 1.78, 2.53, 2.21, (1.52), 2.43, 2.59, 2.05, (DNF(3.77)), 2.02, 2.86, 3.27, (DNF(3.06)), 3.77, 3.03, 1.97, 1.71, 2.40, 2.72, 2.36, 1.86, 1.97, 2.31, 2.19, 1.78, 2.31, (1.27), 2.31, 1.83, 1.80, 3.06, 2.08, 2.13, 1.81, 2.00, 2.16, 2.00, 2.71, 3.09, 1.69, 2.61, 2.03, 1.94, 2.15, 3.13, 2.83, 2.27, 3.52, 2.61, 2.25, 2.33, 1.78, 2.66, 3.00, 3.63, 2.27, 1.97, 1.80, 1.86, 2.38, 1.83, 2.34, 2.36, 1.77, 2.22, 1.68, 3.65, (6.13), 2.18, 2.27, 2.55, 2.22, 3.53, 1.90, 2.33, 2.90, 2.11, 1.68, 2.09, 2.18, 2.30, 1.93, 1.93, 1.69, 1.81, 2.56, 2.25, (1.43), 1.91, 1.75, 1.81, 2.00, 2.33, (1.65), 2.06, 2.71, 2.40, 2.30, 2.33, 2.08, 1.78, 2.46, (1.40), 2.44, 1.81, 4.16, 2.00, (1.63), 2.36, 1.96, 4.27, 2.16, 1.77, 2.18, 1.72, 2.38, 2.19, 2.65, 1.84, 2.44, 2.19, 2.61, 2.18, 2.21+, (1.30), 1.84, 1.75, (1.59), 2.28, (1.00), 1.68, 2.09, 3.52, 2.83, 2.08, 2.44, 2.16, 2.08, 2.59, 2.11, 1.81, 3.97, 3.11, 2.09, 1.93, 3.78, 2.63, 2.52, 1.94, 2.03, 2.50, 2.40, 2.58, 2.02, 1.78, 2.31, 2.09, (1.65), 2.00, 2.22, 2.66, (6.05), 2.15, 2.93, 4.15, 2.77, (6.81), 1.96, 2.25, (4.52), 3.19, 1.80, 2.36, 2.77, 2.96, 2.50, 4.33, 2.41, 2.05, 1.78, 2.75, (1.18), 1.80, 2.16, 2.21, 2.63, 3.15, 2.31, 2.55, 2.03, 1.93, 2.05, (1.59), 2.28, 4.30+, 2.22, 2.21, 2.05, 2.47, 3.15, 2.22, 3.18, 2.41, 3.02, 2.80, 1.93, 3.94, 2.50, 2.09, 3.88, 2.40, 1.84, 2.11, 2.65, 4.00, 2.22, 2.46, 3.30, 2.41, (7.41), 2.65, 2.86, 1.96, 2.15, 1.97, 1.83, 2.11, 2.72, 1.90, 1.78, 2.47, 1.96, 2.52, 3.15, 1.84, 1.93, 1.75, 2.90, 2.53, 2.11, 2.41, 2.68, 2.25, 1.69, 3.11, 2.13, 2.61, 2.05, (5.34), 2.16, 1.96, 2.22, 3.75, 2.25, 3.31, 2.31, 2.72, (1.55), 2.86, 2.63, 2.25, 2.25, 3.34, 2.81, 2.03, 3.02, 2.84, (1.65), (5.02), 3.96, 2.58, (5.05), 1.81, (1.59), 3.41, 2.46, 4.41, 3.30, 3.56, 2.77, (1.52), 2.40, 1.78, (7.25), 2.25, (4.55), (6.06), 1.83, 2.72, 1.88, 2.47, 2.94, 2.19, (1.65), 1.93, 2.06, 3.02, 2.06, 3.46, 2.78, 2.58, 3.69, 2.50, (4.59+), 2.59, 2.53, (DNF(2.15)), 1.97, (DNF(2.30)), 2.75, 1.97, 2.44, 2.15, 2.30, 3.08, 2.47, 2.59, 3.71, 2.71, 2.55, 3.44, 3.25, (6.21), 2.40, 3.84, 2.86, 2.84, 2.31, 2.84, 1.80, 2.38, 2.40, (1.41), 2.11, 2.31, 2.59, 3.06, 2.18, 2.16, 1.90, 2.33, 1.91, 2.38, 2.27, 3.19, 3.06, 3.58, 2.05, 2.09, 3.03, (1.63), 2.28, (4.93), 2.16, 2.68, (4.44), 3.06, (5.38), 2.81, 1.88, 2.36, 2.18, 2.78, 2.83, 2.96, 3.09, 2.13, (4.59), 1.93, 2.50, 2.21, (4.80), 2.18, 2.52, 1.86, 3.02, 2.34, 2.36, 1.81, 2.71, (7.93), 2.63, 2.27, 2.53, 2.52, 2.16+, 3.25, (4.88), 3.02, 3.31, 2.66, 3.02, (1.59), 2.38, 2.05, 2.02, 2.41, 3.50, 2.02, 2.11, (1.55), 2.40, 2.41, 2.53, 2.09, 2.08+, 2.69, 1.90, 2.31, 3.22, 2.86, 1.91, 2.53, (1.59), 2.21, (5.40), 1.91, 1.80, 2.72, 2.34, 2.50, 2.15, 2.40, 2.86, 2.44, 2.91, 2.00, (1.47), 1.80, 2.44, 2.27, 2.25, 2.40, (6.80+), 2.98, (1.40), 1.91, 2.31, 2.13, 2.09, 2.78, 2.75, 4.08, 3.11, 1.78, 2.00, 2.13, 2.06, 2.55, 2.68, 2.18, 3.11, 2.56, 2.16, 2.53, 2.11, 2.63, 3.16, 1.66, 2.71, 1.90+, 3.18, 2.80, 2.08, 3.00, 2.08, 1.75, 2.28, 2.11, 1.91, (DNF(2.44)), 2.68, 3.08, 1.66, 1.90, (5.58), 3.86, 2.00, 2.93, 2.19, 1.66, (5.31), (4.65), 2.41, 4.11, 2.58, 3.88, 2.08, 2.43, 2.27, 2.53, 4.15, 2.44, 2.30, 3.03, (5.83), 1.88, 2.38, 2.94, 3.06+, 2.09, (1.58), 2.21, 1.91, 3.21+, 2.43, 2.71, 2.41, 2.44, 4.06, 2.63, 2.66, 2.91, 3.08, 2.44, 1.66, 2.53, (DNF(2.41)), 2.72, 2.25, 2.36, 4.11, (1.58), 2.77, 2.86, 2.06, 2.71, 1.69, 4.36, (4.78), 2.68, 2.40, 3.27, (1.38), 2.18, (5.41), (1.61), 2.38, 2.15, 2.84+, 1.91, 1.88, 2.36, 2.19, 3.22, 3.69, 2.18+, 2.00, (4.66), 2.03, (1.22), 2.03, 2.22, 2.00, 2.08, 2.19, 2.09, 2.46, 3.44, 2.30, 2.22, 2.41, 1.68, 2.65, 3.13, 2.11, 2.34, 2.05, 2.27, (DNF(2.84)), 4.40, 3.32, 1.94, 2.34, 2.22, 2.00, 2.46, 3.38, 1.71, 1.69, 2.05, 2.72, 3.08, 2.83, 1.93, 2.43, 3.02, (1.55), (1.47), 2.41, 3.15, 2.31, 2.18, 2.86, (6.38), 2.18, 2.84, 4.15, 2.19, 2.80, 2.06, 2.50, 2.47, 2.06, 2.56, 2.33, (8.43), 2.97, (5.52), 2.68, 2.75, 2.52, 2.28, 3.00, 2.25, 1.78+, 2.38, 3.28, (1.56), 2.41, 2.65, 2.05, 4.31, 1.93, 1.97, (DNF(2.21)), 3.86, 1.78, 1.93, 2.94, 2.31, 2.03, 2.44, 1.68, 1.91, 1.93, 2.59, 2.97, 2.31, (1.46), 2.34, 2.21, 2.21, 2.28, 2.59, 4.08, 2.72, 2.71, 3.61, 3.22, 2.36, 2.36, 2.28, 2.41, 2.13, 2.06, 1.68, 1.91, 2.31, 3.06, 2.66, 2.71, 3.06, 2.71, 2.40, (4.83), 2.83, 2.90, 2.09, 2.88, 3.00, 2.66, 2.09, 2.86, (4.68), 2.94, 3.46, 1.77, 2.15, 1.78, 4.18, 1.80, 3.65, 1.81, 4.08, 2.36, 2.28, 2.08, 2.09, 2.09, 1.90, 2.65, 3.80, 1.88, (9.59), 2.41, 2.69, 3.19, 1.88+, 1.88, 2.50, 2.13, 2.68, 2.08, 1.88, (DNF(2.22)), 1.94, 3.52, 1.78, (1.41), 2.83, 3.18, 2.68, 2.08, 2.28, 2.58, 2.19, 2.56, 3.08, 3.03, 2.19, 2.96, 1.96, (1.40), 3.05, 3.40, 2.65, 1.81, 2.13, 2.46, 2.43, 2.63, (6.72), 1.90, (5.00), 2.46, 1.94, 2.47, 2.63, 1.93, 1.69, 2.19, 2.40, 1.88, 2.68, 3.02, 2.16, 2.81, 2.03, 1.96, (5.66+), 1.88, 2.94, 2.22, 2.47, 2.93, 2.21, 2.75, 2.33, 4.40, 2.06, 2.90, 2.84, (7.41), 2.27, 3.52, 1.93, 1.77, 2.03+, 1.83, 2.40, 2.05, 2.63, 3.40, 3.03, 3.63, 1.93, 1.66, 2.21, (6.00), 2.46, 2.16, 2.22, 1.93, 2.58, 2.50, 2.88, 2.63, 1.77, 2.18, 1.69, 3.96, 2.18, 2.65, 2.02, 2.09, 1.71, 2.15, 2.65, 2.22, (1.63), 1.96, 1.77, 2.11, 2.63, 2.05, 2.16, 2.47, 2.40, 1.90+, 2.81, 2.71, 2.31, 1.94, 3.36, 2.30, 2.06, 1.88, 2.15, 2.33, 2.34, 1.97, 2.13, 1.81, 2.80, 2.28, 2.63, 1.94, 3.61, 2.58, (1.53), 3.27, 2.83, 3.75, 2.00, 2.38, 2.30, 2.80, 1.91, 2.96, 1.75, 2.46, 2.05, 1.94, 1.75, 2.31, 2.52, 2.18, 2.33, 2.27, 2.25, 3.34, 2.55, 2.16, 2.02, 2.72, 4.36, 2.13, 3.75, 2.13, 2.06, 2.53, 2.47, 3.11, 1.91, 2.61, 2.71, 2.30, (5.06), 2.36, 1.90, (5.83), 2.47, 2.83, 2.25, (1.56), 2.16, 1.80, 2.18, 4.18, 2.30, 2.38, 2.77, 2.71, 2.69, 2.38, 2.13, 3.05, 3.05, 2.38+, 2.34, 2.41, 2.21, 2.03, 2.25, 2.36, (7.03), 2.53, 1.88, 2.06, 2.78, 1.96, (7.05), 3.59, 1.96, 2.38, (4.52), (5.50), (1.55), (7.77), 2.65, 2.31, 2.50, 2.13, 2.65+, (6.34), 2.72, 2.13, 3.93, 2.80, 2.38, 2.02, 2.15, 3.27, 2.52, (1.58), 2.15, 1.90+, 3.83, 2.00, 1.84, 2.78, (4.97), 2.15+, 2.61, 2.36, 2.55, 2.41, 1.66, (1.46), (8.02), 2.00, 1.90, 1.90, 3.65, 3.94, 2.68, 2.00, 3.80, 4.36, 3.19, 4.38, 2.47, 1.77, 2.02, 2.30, 1.96, 2.05, 3.03, 1.83, 2.65, 1.86, 2.91, 2.36, 2.00, 2.97, (7.72), 1.77+, 2.43, 3.96, 1.81, 2.83, 2.15, 2.31, 2.19, 1.68, (DNF(2.15)), (1.61), 1.90, 1.96, 4.41, 3.46, 2.69, (6.43), 2.50, 2.69, (5.91), 3.21, 2.11, 2.28, 2.05, (5.00), (5.34), 2.43, 1.90, 2.90, 1.93, 2.58, 2.31, 2.09, 3.13, 1.68, 3.52, 2.02, 2.02, (1.63), 2.36, 2.91, 2.97, 2.50, 4.36, 2.30, 3.22, 2.61, 2.96, 1.96, 2.65, 2.22, 3.44, 2.40, 2.83, 2.40, 2.18, 1.97, 2.63, 1.94, 2.13, 2.52, 2.71, 2.43, 3.06, (9.81), 3.46, 2.38, 1.75, 2.11, 3.21, 1.93, 2.40, 2.83, 2.41, 1.84, 2.90, 2.19, 3.72, 2.22, 2.09, 2.47, 2.52, 3.16, 3.05, 3.44, 2.28, 2.34, 2.34, 2.36, 1.86, 2.66, 2.50, (5.18), 2.08, 2.71, 2.43, 1.66, 2.11, 2.09, 2.63, 2.94, 2.81, (8.77), 1.91, 1.90, 1.94, 2.52, 3.34, 2.27, (5.40), 2.05, 2.72, 2.47, 3.93, 1.91, 2.56, 3.11, 2.69, 3.59, (1.50), 2.21, 2.25, 1.81, (5.19), 2.06, 2.19, 2.18, 3.25, 1.77, 2.09, 2.09, 1.75, 2.66, 1.83, 3.30, 3.27, 2.56, 1.78, 2.53, 2.81, 3.28, 2.38, 2.41, (1.13), 2.72, 2.58, 1.91, 2.90, 2.69, 2.21, 3.97, 3.00, 1.75, 2.36, (1.56), (1.55), 2.16, 1.77, 2.46, (4.53), 2.77, (5.19), (4.58), 3.19, 2.56, 2.06, 2.72, 1.84, 2.09, 3.33, 3.36, 2.53, 2.09, (5.30), 2.30, 1.88, 2.25, 1.88, 2.22+, 2.50, 2.83, 4.08, 2.41, 2.43, 2.56, 4.16, 2.71, 2.52, 3.53, 2.53, 2.18, 1.71, 2.68, 2.44, 2.40, 2.46, 2.68, 4.22, 2.18, 2.00, 1.71, 2.28, 2.28, 1.96, 2.09, 3.93, 2.53, 2.06, 2.13, 2.13, 1.90, 2.28, 2.30, 2.52, 2.15, 3.52, 1.81, 2.25, 2.72, 2.41, 1.69, 2.47, 2.13, 3.40, (4.44), (5.13), 4.08, 3.83, 2.56, (10.56), 2.81, 3.97, 2.88, 2.09, 3.00, 2.05, 1.94, 2.75, 2.31, 2.33, 2.43, 1.86, 2.97, 2.33, 1.77+, 2.77+, 2.47, 1.66, 2.22, 1.78, 2.28, 2.21, 3.31, 2.84, 2.43, 1.66, 2.00, 2.13, 1.93, 1.97, (4.80), 1.84, 2.13, 3.19, 1.83, 2.28, 2.11, 1.77, 4.09, 2.65, 2.61, 2.61, 2.11, 2.00, 2.27, (5.56), (5.11), 2.38, 3.36, (5.65), 1.96, 2.65, 2.03, 2.18, (4.68), 2.58, 2.21, 2.93, 3.77, 2.16, 3.38, 1.90, 1.94, 3.02, 2.30, 2.21, 2.72, (DNF(2.36)), 3.56, 2.40, 2.52, 3.15, 2.30, (8.44), 1.78+, 3.52, 2.30, 2.47, 1.77, 2.06, 1.96, 3.05, 2.02, 2.43, 1.93, 2.50, 1.96, 2.81, 2.00, (5.00), 2.27, 2.59, 3.65, 4.34, (DNF(2.75)), 1.90, 2.02, 3.08, 2.22, 2.72, 2.41, 2.09, 2.97, 1.96, (1.53), 2.22, 2.34, 2.18, 2.06, 1.72+, 1.81, 1.84, 1.91, 2.41+, 1.81, 3.47, (5.75), 1.88, 2.80, 2.71, 2.75, 2.40, 2.22, 2.25, 2.11, 4.03, 2.21, 2.71, 2.61, 2.16, 2.54, 2.50, 2.91, (4.81), 2.11, 2.03, 2.03, 2.96, 2.52, 2.47, 2.19, 2.56, 2.08, 3.15, 2.38, (4.55), 2.52, 3.97, 2.33, 2.71, 2.22, 3.50, 2.40, 2.22, 2.58, 2.94, 2.59, 2.33, 2.18, 2.03, 2.53, 2.03, 1.88, 3.66, 2.44, 2.36, 2.28, 2.02, 2.09, 3.03, 2.25, (8.66), 1.75, 2.11, 2.96, 2.13, 2.25, 2.30, 2.65, 2.19, 2.27, 2.28, 2.05, 2.13, 2.78, 2.27, 1.81, 2.81, 2.96, 2.21, 3.28, 1.68+, 2.27, 2.27, 1.78, 2.31, 2.86, 2.03, 3.13, 3.11, 2.11, 2.56, 2.27, 2.21, 2.33, 2.00, 2.28, 1.69, 2.33, 3.56, 2.56, (1.19), 2.55, 1.90, 2.31, 1.93, 2.61, 2.05, (7.25), 2.21, 2.27, 2.16, (DNF(9.16)), 2.88, 2.80, 2.53, (4.71), 2.97, 2.90, 1.93, 2.56, 3.09, 1.91, 2.53, 3.00, 3.25, 1.69, 1.80, 2.19, 1.93, 2.68, 2.33, 1.88, (1.65), 1.86, 1.80, 2.02, 3.30, 2.96, 1.69, 2.65, 1.71, 2.19, 1.90, 3.09, 2.11, (5.03), 1.88, 2.22, 1.94, (1.63), (1.56), (6.69), 2.83, 2.50, 2.00, 1.75, 2.88, 3.77, 2.69, 1.90, 2.52, 1.75, 1.86, 2.27, 2.68, 2.77, 2.75, 2.47, 2.30, 2.31, 2.38, (5.69), 3.27, 2.38, (1.55), 2.94, 2.28, 3.61, 2.93, 2.27, 1.94, 2.50, 2.65, 3.44, 2.28, 2.53, (5.44), 2.93, 3.44, 2.31, 2.53, 2.18, 2.94, 3.27, 2.44, 4.13, 3.66, 3.90, 3.80, 3.75, 2.86, 3.21, 3.00, 1.75, 3.27, 3.65, 2.40, 3.11, 3.90, (5.36), 3.40, 2.16, 2.50, (6.13), 3.83, (7.56), 2.38, 2.91, 3.11, 2.47, 2.41, 3.15, 3.46, 2.28, 2.36, 2.61, 2.69, 2.27, 3.22, 2.58, 2.44, 2.36, 2.02, 3.15, 2.55, 2.65, 1.97, (DNF(2.65)), 2.18, 2.81, (5.78), 2.90, 2.46, 2.46, 2.25, 2.38, 2.28, (5.03), 2.36, 3.61, 2.00, 1.72, 3.11, (5.00), 2.69, 2.46, 2.11, 2.44, 2.16, 2.00, (5.31), 3.00+, 2.40, 3.13, 3.11, (DNF(3.15)), 2.40, (4.47), 2.65, 1.69+, 2.59, 3.56, 1.69, 4.40, 2.75, (DNF(2.50)), 3.71+, 2.88, 3.69, 2.52, 3.13, 3.43, 2.65, 2.59+, 1.91, 2.63, 2.63, 2.55, 1.88, 2.77, 3.18, 2.56, 3.02, (5.06), 2.96, 2.71, 2.16, 2.41, 2.41, 2.86, 2.50, 2.94, 2.21, 2.63, 2.33, 2.53, 2.25, 1.94, 2.86, 2.44, 2.18, 2.38, 3.00, 2.31, 1.86, 1.84, 2.68, 2.33, 2.91, 2.61, 2.02, 2.66, (1.65), 2.69, 3.03, 2.02, 1.81, 2.31, (1.16), (5.27), 2.36, 2.44, 1.86, 3.00, 3.18, 1.69, 1.83, 4.03, (5.28), 4.41, 2.00, (7.90), 3.44, 3.44, 2.15, 2.28, 2.13, 2.50, 1.96, 2.22, (DNF(2.66)), 2.09, (5.72+), (5.52), 1.88, 1.84, 2.90, 2.96, 2.72, (5.55), 2.27, 2.56, 1.80, 1.84, 2.06, 2.78, (4.88), (1.63), 2.27, 2.05, (5.16), 2.19, 1.88, 2.25, 2.58, 2.16, 2.80, 3.09, 2.94, 2.38, 2.84, 1.94, 1.88+, 2.83, 2.25, 1.90, 2.69, 3.97, 4.19, 1.93, 2.90, 3.02, 2.36, 2.44+, 2.75, 2.31, (8.90), 2.43, 2.93, 2.78, 3.00, 2.69, 3.90, 2.09, 2.59, 2.61, 2.30, 3.71, (DNF(1.81)), 3.46, 2.47+, 2.84, 2.33, 1.97, (DNF(3.61)), 1.75, 2.59, 2.03, 4.21, (5.28+), 2.27, 2.46, 2.86, 2.19, 2.21, 2.13, 2.86, 2.41, 3.31, 2.27, 2.38, (6.53), 3.41, 2.25, 2.33, 3.59, (8.53), 2.15, 2.31, 2.90, 2.88, 2.44, 2.50, 2.50, 2.65, 3.08, 2.34, 1.83, 2.08, 2.77, (1.46), 2.05, 2.69, (1.38), 3.77, 2.66, (5.50), 2.31, 2.30, 2.33, 2.11, 2.22, 2.21, 2.08, (5.86), 2.66, 2.18, 3.66, 2.56, (6.55), 2.18, (1.61), 2.43, 2.81, 2.21, (4.44), 2.56, 2.94+, 2.75, 3.38+, 2.81, 2.96, 2.93, 2.19, 3.55, 2.52, 3.05, 2.59+, 2.55, 2.25, 1.96, 2.56, 3.05, 2.71, 3.25, 3.08, 4.11, 2.05, 2.96, (1.41), 3.61, 1.86, 2.40, (1.56), 2.18, 2.15, 4.18, 2.25, 2.33, 3.56, 2.40, 1.97, 2.09, 3.34, 2.34, 3.30, 2.05, 2.08, 3.16, 2.47, (1.55), 3.53, 1.78, 1.97, 2.08, (1.65), 2.28, 2.34, 2.33, 3.30, 1.77, 1.81, 2.66, (6.13), 2.00, 3.05, 2.15, 2.41, 2.34, 1.77, (9.94), 2.08, 2.06, 2.69, 1.86, 2.40, 2.18, 2.53, (4.46), 2.66, 2.02, 2.96, 1.68, 2.93, 2.83, 2.52, 3.02, 2.50, 2.44, 2.08, 3.31, 2.84, (4.86), 3.03, 3.25, 1.94, 3.41, 2.93, 2.34, (DNF(2.47)), 3.86, 2.52, 2.47, 1.77, (4.84), 2.25, 2.80, (5.00), 2.58, 2.11, 2.31, 2.83, 2.25, 2.00, 2.21, 2.30, 2.03, 3.06, 3.18, 2.21, 3.21, 2.25, 2.68, 3.40, 2.16, 2.36, 2.88, 2.09, 2.86, 2.63, 2.40, (1.47), 2.84, 2.61, 1.96, 2.25, 2.06, 2.58, 1.84, 2.40, 2.27, 2.15, 3.09, 2.06, 2.66, 2.97, 3.36, 2.84, (8.21), 2.13, 4.06, 1.80, 2.09, (DNF(1.93)), 2.72, 2.15, 2.06, 3.86, 2.22, (7.65), 2.88, 1.81, 2.09, 2.65, 1.84, 2.46, 2.72, 1.77, 1.78, 2.11, 2.94, 2.16, 2.52, (1.61), 2.13, (1.59), (1.47), 2.15, 1.93, 2.43, 1.86, (4.56), 2.83, 2.65, (1.58), (1.38), (1.55), 2.90, 2.18, (5.27), 2.28, (4.78), 2.15, 2.52, 2.15, 2.25, 2.96, 2.05, 1.97, 2.30, 3.25, 1.80, 2.15, 3.06, (6.05), 3.36, 2.61, 2.96, (1.55), 1.72, 2.31, 2.91, (1.59), 2.33, 4.33, 3.00, 3.31, 2.94, 2.40, 2.69, 2.21, 4.03, 2.31, 2.71, 2.91, 1.97, 3.19, (8.15), (1.61), (1.18), 2.88, 2.22, 2.19, 2.05, 1.72, 3.72, 3.30, 4.30, 2.27, 4.28, 2.27, 2.22, (6.09), 1.71, 3.09, 2.27, 2.15, 2.47, 3.03, 2.02, 2.80, 2.84, (1.00), 3.84, 2.21, 2.16, 2.93, 1.88, 2.38, 1.97, 2.08, 4.41, 3.75+, 3.03, 2.15, 2.43, 2.86, 1.80, 2.44, 1.83, 2.15, 2.44, 1.83, 2.30, 2.36, 2.33, (1.63), 3.28, 2.08, 1.88, 1.97, 2.08, 2.19, 1.91, 2.06+, 1.93, (1.65), 1.94, 2.31, 4.13, 2.47, 1.90, 3.03, 1.75, 2.03, 2.46, 2.75, (5.28), 1.78, 2.02, 2.38, 2.02, 2.41, 2.38, 2.36, 2.21, 1.88, 2.71, 2.31, 1.69, 1.97, 2.18, 2.06, 1.77, 2.18, 2.91, 1.72, 1.83, 2.71, 3.80, 4.05, 2.05, 2.09, 3.16, 1.77, 2.30, 2.68, 2.09, 2.52, 1.91, 1.78, (1.21), 1.83, 2.13, 1.94, 2.53, 2.44, 2.22, 2.16, (4.75), 1.97, 2.86, 2.22, (4.52+), 2.00, (1.40), 2.15, 2.27, 2.36, 3.28, 2.13, 2.02, 2.19, (1.53), 1.84, 1.80, 1.66, 2.30, 1.96, 1.88, 2.15, 2.27, 2.11+, 1.97, 1.84, 2.05, 1.93, 2.58, (1.41), 2.21, 2.91, 2.25, 2.55, 2.21, 2.00, (1.55), 2.16, 2.31, (1.61), (1.56), 2.19, 2.88, 2.16, 2.19, (4.55), 2.19, 2.43, 2.36, 2.18, 2.81, 2.18, 2.03, 2.44, 2.28, 2.13, 4.03, 3.18, 2.02, 1.88, 2.02, 2.43, 2.80, 3.02, 2.05, 1.91, 2.13, 2.16, 2.08, 2.46, 1.88, (1.44), 1.90, 2.40, 2.31, 2.40, 2.46, 3.05, 1.93, 2.33, 2.30, (1.43), 2.40, 2.15, 1.94, 2.33, 3.43, 2.05, 2.21, 1.81, 2.13, 3.28, 4.40, 2.58, 2.18, 2.41, 2.28, 2.30, 2.41, 2.81, 3.55, 1.88, 2.80, 1.94, 3.38, 2.41, 1.93, 2.31, 2.00, 3.40, 1.71, 2.44, 2.02, 2.72, 3.08, 2.25, 2.18, 2.53, 2.31, 2.00, 2.50, 3.96, 2.46, 2.05, 3.03, 2.72, 3.75, 2.00, 2.19, 2.06, 1.71, (15.05), 2.02, 3.97, 1.97, 3.52, 2.28, 2.69, 1.78, 2.19, 2.19, 1.90, 2.02, 1.84, 2.38+, 2.50, 3.02, 2.00, (1.65), 4.40, 3.44, (4.44), 2.11, 2.96, 2.72, 2.56, (DNF(2.50)), 2.52, 2.69, 2.93, 1.93, 1.69, 2.25, 1.68, 2.22, 2.25, 2.06, 2.22, 4.06, 2.56, 3.06, 2.43, 2.06, (4.44), 1.93, 2.52, 2.00, 2.59, 2.03, 2.88, 2.33, 1.78, 2.05, 2.25, 1.75, 2.44, 2.96, 2.16, 1.71, 3.22, 2.75, (1.56), 3.75, 2.33, (4.58), 2.11, 4.15, (4.52), 3.03, (7.28), 3.75, 2.81, 2.84, 3.66, 2.50, 2.68, 2.36, 2.28, 1.77, 2.11, 2.34, 2.43, 2.27, 1.94, (4.63), 2.09, 2.93, 1.94, 2.05, 2.13, 2.16, (1.47), 2.19, 1.84, 2.11, 2.13, 2.27, 2.81, (1.44), (1.31), 2.40, 3.28, 3.08, 2.41, 1.96, 2.52, 2.27, 1.96, 2.25, 1.75, 2.80, 2.27, 2.36, 2.78, 2.28, 2.27, (1.59), 2.09, 3.52, 1.93, 2.96, 2.56, 2.36, 1.91, (1.56), 1.75, 2.94, 2.28, (1.65), 2.75, (4.83), 2.18, 2.15, 1.86, 2.18, 2.18, (DNF(1.83)), 3.31, 1.69, 2.05, 1.77, 2.53, 2.18, 2.27, 4.38, 2.86, 2.09, 2.15, 4.19, 2.47, 3.13, 3.00, 2.43, 2.22+, 2.38, 2.02, 2.91, 2.86, 2.50, 2.71, 1.97, 3.75, 2.08, 2.77, 3.00, 3.44, 2.65, 2.03+, 2.16, 2.08, 2.28, 2.30, 2.36, 2.34, 2.46, 2.18, 2.31, 2.56, 2.58, 1.86, 3.66, 2.36, 2.30, 2.13, 1.96+, 1.86, (1.58), (5.66), 1.77, 2.09, 1.91, 2.08, 2.03, 4.16, 2.78, 4.33, (1.56), 2.44, 3.05, (1.65), 2.15, 2.00, 1.68, (11.38), 2.94, 2.03, 2.69, 2.46, (1.61), 2.50, 2.50+, 2.94, 2.33, 2.63, 2.03, (5.15), 2.56, 2.94, 3.38, 2.40, (57.08), 2.52, 2.56, 2.58, 2.05, 2.38, 2.47, 2.97, (6.34), 4.28, 1.88, 1.93, (4.43), 2.30, 2.44, (5.55), 2.28, (1.63), 2.22, 1.83, 2.18, 1.69, 2.22, 4.05, 2.03, 2.38, (4.97), 2.43, 2.44, 1.94, 2.08, 3.28+, 2.30+, 1.88, 2.22, 3.02, (1.59), 2.40, 3.47, 3.21, 2.00, (6.38), (1.50), 1.80, 2.77, 3.03, 2.41+, 2.71, 2.15, 2.91, 3.11, 2.68, 1.86, 2.81, 2.90, 2.47, (1.55), (1.50), 2.47, 2.90, 3.16, 2.50, 1.94, 2.00, 4.02, 2.03, (5.18), 2.36, 2.28, 2.55, 3.08, 3.77, 2.11, 2.22, 1.91, 1.66, (5.55), (5.28), 2.88, 2.61, 2.38, 2.16, (11.06), 3.08, 2.40, (5.02), 2.28, (1.25+), (1.44), 2.88, (6.28), 2.65, 2.09, 2.88, 1.88, 2.11, (5.11), 2.84, (5.40), 2.13, 2.59+, 2.18, 1.94, 2.50, 2.88, 3.43+, 2.44, (5.30), 2.11, 2.28, 3.38, 3.06, 2.50, 1.94+, 2.56, 2.71, 4.03, 2.22, 2.94, 2.80, 1.77, 2.27, 3.50, 2.27, 2.50, 1.94, 2.65, 2.40, 3.78, 2.88, 2.38+, 3.77, 1.71, 2.31, 2.83, 3.97, 2.16, (5.81), 2.78, 2.36, 3.28, 2.65, 2.30, 2.08, 3.68, 2.06, (DNF(2.83)), 4.30, 1.94, 2.50, 2.44, 2.31, 3.43, 3.36, (1.56), 2.66, (1.59), 1.83, 2.43+, 2.69, 1.86+, 1.86, 3.36, 2.33, 2.11, 1.81, 2.55, 2.19, 3.46, 2.61, 2.90, 3.06, 2.19, 4.25, 1.75, 1.96, 2.09, 2.52, 1.91, 4.21, 2.97, 3.53, 3.61, (12.15), 1.84, 2.19, 2.58, 2.34, 2.59, 2.65, 2.05, 1.90, 2.65, 2.13, 1.91, 1.77, 2.16, 2.61, 2.47, 2.16, 2.72, 2.66, 2.18, 1.71, 2.21, 2.25, 1.81, 2.16, 2.61, 3.59, 2.97, 2.68, (DNF(2.05)), 4.31, 2.44, 2.41, 4.08, 2.53, 3.38, (1.43), 2.02, 2.03, 1.86, 2.25, 2.53, 2.38, 2.83, 3.21, (4.43), 2.83, 2.33, 3.11, (1.65), 2.53, 4.41, 2.44, 2.30+, 2.65, 2.93, 2.91, (1.61), 3.03, (1.63), 2.18, (4.44), 2.41, 2.36, 2.11, 3.36, 2.50, 2.88, 2.46, 1.81, 2.36, (5.06), 1.94, 2.40, 2.30+, 2.13, 2.52, 1.97, 2.02, 4.41, 2.09, (4.77), 2.02, 2.05, 1.66, 2.84, 2.06, 1.94, 1.80, 2.31, 2.22, 2.30, 2.11, 3.47, 2.38+, 1.90, 2.78, 2.13, 2.69, 2.05, 2.21, 3.47, 2.25+, 2.91, 3.03, 1.84, 2.84, 2.08, 1.96, 2.00, 1.80, 2.03, 2.78, (1.41), (5.43), 2.13, 1.90, 2.05, 2.08, 2.86, 2.21, 2.13, 2.28, 1.68, (1.65), 1.96, 1.69, 2.71, 2.28, 2.25, 3.78, 2.91, 4.05, (4.88), (4.59), 2.16, 1.90, 2.46, 2.08, 2.00, 2.03, 2.97, 3.09, (1.53), 3.03, 2.21, 3.16, 2.13, 1.80, 2.59, 1.66, (12.94), 4.18, 2.28+, 2.27, 2.63, 2.58+, 3.31+, 2.30, (5.22), 2.11, 2.53, 2.46, 1.96, 2.69, 2.34, 2.22, 3.41, 2.05, 2.28, 2.05, 2.25, 3.36, 2.84, 1.91, 2.33, 2.15, 1.86, 3.94, 2.09, 2.56, (5.19), 2.11, 2.40, 2.91, 1.97, 2.56, 1.94, 2.46, 2.44, 3.34, (5.13), 4.28, 3.27, 2.18, 1.96, 1.84, 2.75, 3.38, 2.47, 2.65, 3.66+, 2.66, 2.46, 2.52, 3.19, 2.30, 2.22, (4.50), 1.75, (5.16), 2.00, 2.63, 1.93, (5.81+), 3.96, 3.27, 4.13, 2.63, 2.31, 2.44, 2.58+, 2.50, (4.80), 3.13+, (5.72), 2.75, (DNF(2.66)), 2.84, 2.58, 1.91, 2.71, 1.69, 1.86, 2.55, 2.38, 2.03, 2.16, 2.69+, 3.02, (11.31), 2.47, 2.69, 3.55, (5.90), 4.41, 3.18, 2.46, 2.31, 3.34, 2.11, 2.78, 3.06, 2.03, 2.83, 2.77, 2.53, (5.11), 2.53, 2.75, 3.18, 2.27, 4.19, 2.61, 2.30, 2.16, 2.21, 2.93, 1.86+, 2.80+, (10.80), 2.53, 2.50, 2.96, 3.33, 2.11, 1.94, 2.93, (1.61), 2.11, 2.13, 1.78, 2.71, 2.11, 2.58, 2.09, 1.97, 3.02, 1.94, 2.58, 2.61, 3.08, 2.53, 3.65, 3.00+, 2.75, 1.94, 2.25, 1.91, 2.91, 2.19, 2.11, 2.25, 2.19, 2.88, (4.52), 2.16, 2.58, 2.84, 2.94, (6.36), 2.27, 2.11, 2.72, 1.94, 3.03, 2.81, 2.55, 2.46, 3.44, 2.47, 3.65, 2.38, 2.61, 2.13, (6.19), 1.97, 2.28, 2.55, 3.34, (5.11), 1.86, 2.41, 2.06, 2.88, 2.33, 2.40, 2.46, 2.34, 2.36, 2.71, 2.78, 2.41, 1.83, 2.08, 2.16, 2.77, 2.72, 2.88, 4.25+, 1.75, 2.50, 2.25, 2.16, 3.38, (1.63), 4.03, 1.88, (11.63), 3.88, 2.41, 2.63, 4.21, 2.31, 2.13, 2.59, 1.88, 2.03, 1.93, 2.06, 2.61, 2.08, 2.19, 2.18, 4.02, 2.43, 2.03, 3.43, 2.30, 3.18, (4.66), 2.53, 2.00, 2.55, 1.65, 3.41, 2.05, 2.40, 2.28, 2.63, 2.63, 2.90, (4.96), 2.43, 3.05, 3.08, 2.50, 2.02, 2.59, 2.15, 2.09, 3.93, 3.30, (4.84), 2.46+, 2.68, 3.93, 2.13, 3.27, 2.05, 2.00, 1.96, 3.09, 2.06, 2.33, 2.25, (4.78), 2.41, 3.02, 2.15, 2.09, 2.13, 2.19, 1.91, 2.61, 2.86+, 2.61, 2.11, 2.28, 2.27, 4.08, 2.71, 3.11, 2.53, 2.50, 3.09, 1.75, 2.31, 2.90, 2.09, 2.50, 2.41, 1.72, 4.33, 4.09, 2.55, 1.91, 2.03, 2.09, 2.27, 2.47, 2.21, 1.80, 2.00, 3.84, 2.72, 1.90, 2.15, 3.09, 2.11, 2.68, 2.02, 2.59, 2.63, 2.71, 2.38, 1.80, 2.84+, 1.97, 2.44, 2.58, 1.69, 2.44, (4.44), 2.71, 2.15, 4.09, 2.19, 3.00, 2.06, 4.08





Spoiler: Scrambles (warning: uberhuge)



17490	02.03	R U F' R2 F2 R' U' R U2 R' U'
17491	02.22	R2 U' F' U R' F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
17492	02.63	F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 U'
17493	03.11	F U F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
17494	03.13	U2 F R' U2 R U' F2 U2 F' R U'
17495	02.91	R U R' F U' F2 U' R' U' R' U'
17496	03.02	R2 U' F R' F2 R' F2 U F R' U'
17497	02.43	F' R F' U F' U2 R U F' R' U'
17498	02.75	F2 U' R2 U R F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
17499	02.46	U' F' R2 F' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U'
17500	02.15	U R F2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
17501	02.90	U F R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
17502	01.94	R U' R U' R U' F' R2 U R' U'
17503	02.30	U' F R' F2 U2 F' R F' U R' U'
17504	01.71	R2 U F U2 R2 F' R' U' F R U'
17505	01.44	F R F2 U2 R F' U R' U' R' U'
17506	02.83	R U2 F' R F2 R F U2 F2 R' U'
17507	02.72	U F2 R' U F' R' U2 R U' R' U'
17508	02.86	U2 R' U' F R2 F U F' U2 R2 U'
17509	02.31	U' F' R' U2 F U F R2 U R' U'
17510	02.31	F' U2 R F R2 U' F U F R' U'
17511	02.34	F' U2 R U R2 F2 R' U F R' U'
17512	02.28	F2 R F' R2 F' U2 F' R F R2 U'
17513	02.31	F' U' R' F' U F2 U R U2 R' U'
17514	02.90	F2 U2 F R' F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
17515	01.93	F R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
17516	01.93	R' U' F' U F2 U F2 U F' R2 U'
17517	02.31	U2 R2 U2 R' F U2 F R' U R' U'
17518	02.28	F R2 F' U' R F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
17519	02.81	F2 R F R' U R' F R' U' R' U'
17520	03.31	R' U2 R F' U F' R2 U2 F' R2 U'
17521	05.36	F2 U2 F' R' U' F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
17522	03.02	F' U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F R' U'
17523	02.77	U F' R2 F U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
17524	02.75	U2 F R' F U F U' R' F' R' U'
17525	03.44	F' R' U F' R' F' U' R U2 R' U'
17526	02.83	F2 R2 U' F' R U2 R F2 U' R2 U'
17527	02.08	U2 F R F' R2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U'
17528	02.71	U' F' R' U F' R2 F' R U R2 U'
17529	03.58	F2 R U F U F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
17530	02.86	F2 R F' U R U' F U2 F' R' U'
17531	02.21	U' F R' F U' F' U R' U R' U'
17532	02.21	U2 F' U' R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U'
17533	02.41	R2 U' F R2 F R F U F R2 U'
17534	02.46	R2 F2 R U F U' F2 R' U' R' U'
17535	01.94	U2 F U2 F R2 U' R F U R2 U'
17536	01.93	R2 F R U R' U2 R' F U R U'
17537	02.61	F2 R' F' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
17538	03.52	R F' R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
17539	04.43	U R2 F' R U R2 F' U F2 R2 U'
17540	02.84	F2 R F R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
17541	02.11	R' F2 U2 F' R' U2 R F' U2 R' U'
17542	02.40	F U R2 F2 U F' R U2 F2 R' U'
17543	02.78	R2 F R2 U2 R' F U' R U R U'
17544	02.18	U F R' F' U F U R' U R' U'
17545	02.15	U' R U2 R2 F' R' U R2 F R' U'
17546	02.84	F2 U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R U' R' U'
17547	01.80	U2 F2 R F' R' U' R2 U2 F R' U'
17548	02.68	R F U F2 U R F R2 U' R' U'
17549	01.97	U2 R U2 R' U R' U' F2 U R U'
17550	02.53	R F2 R F U' F U2 R' U' R' U'
17551	02.88	F R2 U' F' R U F' R2 U' R' U'
17552	03.69	U F' U2 F R U' F R' U' R2 U'
17553	03.03	U R2 F U' R' F U' F U R' U'
17554	01.65	U2 R2 U R2 U' F U R' F2 R' U'
17555	03.05	F2 U R' U' F R' F R2 U2 R' U'
17556	02.34	U' R' F U2 F' R2 U R F2 R' U'
17557	02.03	U2 R2 F' U2 R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
17558	01.90	R' U' R2 F U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U'
17559	02.68	U2 F R U2 R U R2 U F2 R' U'
17560	01.86	F U2 F U F' R2 U F U R' U'
17561	02.22	U R2 U' F' R F U2 R' U2 R' U'
17562	02.69	F' R F U' F2 U' F U' F2 R' U'
17563	01.41	U F' R U' F R' F2 U' F' R' U'
17564	02.27	R2 F U2 F' R F' U' F2 U R' U'
17565	01.77	R F U2 R2 F R' F U2 F' R' U'
17566	02.77	F2 U2 R F' R U' R U F' R' U'
17567	01.72	U' R F' R' F2 R' F R U R' U'
17568	4.03+	F' R' F2 U2 R U R' F' U2 R' U'
17569	02.16	U' F R2 F R F2 R F U2 R' U'
17570	01.97	U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R' U F2 R U'
17571	02.21	F2 U' R' U2 R U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
17572	05.31	U R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U F2 R' U'
17573	02.03	F R2 F' R2 F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U'
17574	02.36	R F2 R2 F2 U' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
17575	02.97	F2 R' F' U F2 R' U F U2 R2 U'
17576	01.46	U2 R F' R' U R F U' F' R' U'
17577	02.19	R' U2 F2 R' U R U' F2 U2 R' U'
17578	02.53	U' R2 F2 R' U2 R F' R2 U' R' U'
17579	02.75	F U2 R' F' R' F' U R2 F' R2 U'
17580	02.13	F U' R' F2 U R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
17581	02.34	F2 U R2 F' U' F2 R U' F2 R' U'
17582	01.58	F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F' R' U'
17583	01.80	F2 U2 F' U F' U' R F2 U' R' U'
17584	03.11	U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F U' R' U'
17585	01.93	U R' F R' U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
17586	02.72	U' R U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U'
17587	02.75	F' U R2 F' R F R' F U' R' U'
17588	02.13	F R' U R' U R' F R' U' R U'
17589	01.96	R U2 F' R' U' F' U R2 U' R' U'
17590	5.02+	U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U' F U' R' U'
17591	02.03	U F U2 F' U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U'
17592	02.66	R2 F2 U R2 F' R U' R U R2 U'
17593	02.30	F R2 F R' F2 U F R2 U2 R2 U'
17594	02.19	F U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U'
17595	02.18	R' F2 R F R' F U' R U2 R2 U'
17596	02.47	U F2 U F' U R2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
17597	01.59	R2 F R2 U' F' U' F R' U' R2 U'
17598	02.83	F' U' R2 U R2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
17599	02.83	U R U' F' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
17600	03.63	U F R F' R2 U R U F' R' U'
17601	02.25	U2 R2 F R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U'
17602	01.68	U R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
17603	01.90	U R2 U R2 U R U2 F' U2 R' U'
17604	03.30	F R U2 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U'
17605	02.41	F R2 F' U R2 U' F R2 F R' U'
17606	02.09	F2 R' F2 U2 F U F2 R' F' R2 U'
17607	04.02	R2 F2 R' U' R2 F R' F' U R' U'
17608	02.69	R F R U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R' U'
17609	01.55	R U' R2 F U2 F U' R' U' R2 U'
17610	01.68	U F2 R' F' U' R F' R' U R U'
17611	02.55	F R2 U F' U2 R U F U2 R' U'
17612	04.05	F R2 F2 R2 F U2 R F' U R' U'
17613	02.66	R' F2 U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' F' U'
17614	01.84	U' F' U F' R' U' F2 R U2 R' U'
17615	01.97	R2 U' F U2 F R F R' U' R' U'
17616	02.58	R' U2 F' U R' F R F' U R' U'
17617	02.96	U' R' F2 U' F' U F' R F2 R' U'
17618	04.13	F U' R F R' F' R F U R' U'
17619	01.93	R F2 U' R F R F' R U2 R' U'
17620	02.16	R2 U R F R2 U' F R F R' U'
17621	01.97	R U' F' R U' R F2 R' F2 R' U'
17622	02.00	F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
17623	02.61	F2 R' U' R2 U R' F2 R' F R U'
17624	01.81	U' R2 U F2 U F R2 F' U' R' U'
17625	03.16	F' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R' U'
17626	02.66	U' F R' U R' U F2 R' F2 R2 U'
17627	02.69	R2 U2 F U R U2 R' U F2 R' U'
17628	02.59	F' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 F R' U'
17629	02.58	F' U F U F' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
17630	03.38	R' U2 F R U2 F' R F U2 R' U'
17631	02.61	R' U' F2 U F' R U' R2 U' R U'
17632	01.66	U R2 F' R F R2 U R' U R' U'
17633	03.36	U' R2 U R2 F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U'
17634	01.75	F2 U R' U' R' U F R' U' R' U'
17635	01.88	F U F' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U'
17636	02.18	F' U2 F U2 F' R U R2 U R' U'
17637	02.71	U' R2 U F2 R U2 R F2 U' R' U'
17638	02.58	F2 U2 F R' F2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
17639	02.02	R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U' F U' R' U'
17640	02.91	R U' F2 U F' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U'
17641	02.56	U2 F' U' R U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U'
17642	02.72	U' R F2 R2 F' R F2 U F R' U'
17643	01.80	F' R2 F' U2 R U' F' R2 F' R' U'
17644	02.80	U' R2 F2 U R U R' F U2 R' U'
17645	02.40	F' R2 U R2 U R F2 R2 U R2 U'
17646	02.21	U R U2 R U' R F2 U2 F' R' U'
17647	02.11	F' U' R' U F' R U F' U R2 U'
17648	02.41	U' F R U R2 U F R2 U R' U'
17649	01.81	F2 U2 F R' U' R' U F2 U' R' U'
17650	02.78	U' R F' R2 F R U' R U2 R U'
17651	02.27	U F' U2 F R' F R F2 U' R2 U'
17652	03.50	R' F' R U R2 U R F2 U2 R' U'
17653	02.46	U2 F2 R' F R F' R F' U2 R2 U'
17654	01.84	R' U2 R F2 R U2 F' R' U2 R' U2
17655	02.08	F R' U2 F R2 F' U' R F2 R' U'
17656	02.31	F R2 F' R F R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
17657	03.88	R2 F2 R2 F U2 F R2 U' F' R' U'
17658	02.33	R2 F' R F2 U F2 U F U' R' U'
17659	02.15	R2 F R' F2 U F' R F' U R' U'
17660	02.00	F U F' R2 U2 R' U' F U' F' U'
17661	02.63	U2 R F U' F2 R2 U R U F' U'
17662	02.59	F2 U2 R2 U' F U R U2 F' R U'
17663	01.75	R2 U2 F' U' R U' R' F U' R' U'
17664	01.84	U R U2 R' U2 F U' F U R' U'
17665	01.75	U' R2 F2 U' F U' F2 R U2 R2 U'
17666	02.47	F R' U R' U F2 U' R F' R2 U'
17667	03.93	F2 R' F' R' U R U' R2 U R' U'
17668	02.77	F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
17669	02.58	U' R' U2 F U F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
17670	03.13	R U' F R2 F U F' R U R' U'
17671	02.50	U2 R' F U' R F U R' U' R U'
17672	02.71	R U' R F R2 F U' R F2 R' U'
17673	01.78	R' U F' R' F R F R2 U2 R2 U'
17674	02.41	R U2 R F' U2 F U R2 U2 R' U'
17675	02.16	U' R U F2 U F2 R2 U' F' R2 U'
17676	02.58	U2 R U2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
17677	02.27	R U' F U R2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
17678	02.02	U' R F' R F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U'
17679	02.71	R2 F' U2 R' F U R2 U2 F' R2 U'
17680	02.05	R U' R U' F2 U' R' F' R F' U'
17681	01.94	U2 R U' R U2 F' U F2 U R' U'
17682	01.94	R2 F2 U R2 U' F R2 F2 U R' U'
17683	02.08	U R2 F U' F2 R' U2 F' U' R' U'
17684	01.94	F' U F2 R F' R' U F' U' R' U'
17685	01.69	F' U' R' F' R2 F' U F' U' R' U'
17686	04.15	U2 F' R' F2 R U' F R' U' R' U'
17687	02.03	U F' R2 F R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
17688	02.43	F U R' F2 R' F U2 R F R U'
17689	02.69	F U' R2 U' R' U2 F U' F2 R' U'
17690	01.69	R2 U' F' R2 F R U' R U2 R' U'
17691	01.88	R' U F' U F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U'
17692	02.19	F2 U R2 F' U R' U' F U' R' U'
17693	02.72	F R F' R F U2 F' R' U' R' U'
17694	02.00	U R F R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R' U'
17695	02.55	F U' R' F2 R F' U F2 U' R' U'
17696	02.28	R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' F U' R' U'
17697	02.31	U R2 U2 R2 U R U' F2 U' R' U'
17698	03.22	F' U F U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U'
17699	01.84	F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 F2 U R' U'
17700	02.59	U R' U R' U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
17701	01.86	R U2 F2 U R U R2 F2 U' R' U'
17702	02.25	R U' F R2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
17703	02.19	R U2 R' U2 F' R U F2 U' R' U'
17704	02.38	R F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
17705	03.88	F U' F R' F2 R U' R' U' R' U'
17706	01.66	U F' R2 U2 R' F U2 R' F' R' U'
17707	02.58	R' U2 F2 R U2 F' U' F U2 R2 U'
17708	02.13	R2 U F' R2 F' R' U' R U2 R2 U'
17709	01.52	F2 R2 U' F' R U' R' U' F' R' U'
17710	01.55	U F' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
17711	02.77	R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R2 F U' F' U'
17712	01.94	F U R' F' U R2 F R' F R' U'
17713	01.97	R' F U R2 U' F' U2 R F2 R' U'
17714	01.59	U' R F U2 R' U' R F2 U' R' U'
17715	02.86	F U R F' U2 F U R U' R' U'
17716	03.06	F' U2 R' U F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 U'
17717	02.27	F R U' F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U'
17718	02.56	F' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 R2 U R' U'
17719	02.47	R U R U2 F' U R2 F2 U' R' U'
17720	02.13	U2 F' R' F R' F U' F2 U' R' U'
17721	03.21	F2 U' F2 R2 F R2 F R U' R2 U'
17722	02.25	R' U R2 U' R U2 R F' U' R' U'
17723	02.11	F R F' R U2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 U'
17724	DNF(2.46)	F U' F' U F R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
17725	02.33	R F R' F U' R U2 R F' R' U'
17726	01.97	R F' R' U F2 R2 U' F U' R' U'
17727	02.47	U' R2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' F R' U'
17728	02.02	U2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
17729	02.41	R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 F U2 R' U'
17730	02.43	U' R2 U' F U' F' U R' F' R2 U'
17731	03.13	U' R' U2 R' F' R2 F' U F2 R' U'
17732	02.22	R' F2 R U' F2 R' F R2 U' R' U'
17733	02.11	F2 R F' R2 U2 F' R F' U2 R U'
17734	02.18	F' U F U2 F' R U' R F R' U2
17735	01.78	U' R U' F2 U' R' U F2 U' R' U'
17736	02.38	U' F2 U' F R' F' U F U2 R' U'
17737	02.27	U2 F R2 U2 R' U F' R U R2 U'
17738	02.28	R' F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
17739	01.72	F2 R2 F2 R F' U2 F' R' U' R' U'
17740	02.06	U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
17741	02.18	F R U F2 U' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
17742	03.94	F R' F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U'
17743	01.91	F2 R2 F' U2 R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
17744	02.30	F2 U' F' U' F R2 U' R U R' U'
17745	02.13	R F U R2 U2 R' U F2 U R' U'
17746	01.72	U R U2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
17747	02.13	F' U2 F R' U F2 R2 U F R U'
17748	02.56	F2 U' R2 U R U2 F' U F' R' U'
17749	02.58	R' U' R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R U'
17750	01.78	F R2 U' F U' R U' R' F2 R' U'
17751	01.94	R F' R U2 R U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
17752	01.72	R' F R U' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
17753	04.18	U2 F' U F U' R F R2 U2 R' U'
17754	02.22	U2 F2 U R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
17755	03.50	U R' F U2 R2 F R2 U' F' R2 U'
17756	03.52	U' F U2 R' F U F2 R' U' R' U'
17757	02.03	R' F' U F' R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U'
17758	02.94	U' F2 R2 F U2 F2 U' R F' R2 U'
17759	02.28	F' R F U2 F' R2 U R U' R' U'
17760	02.30	R2 U R2 F' U2 F R2 F U2 R' U'
17761	01.91	R' F' R' F U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
17762	02.33	R' F U2 R' F' R2 U F' U' R' U'
17763	02.83	R' F U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
17764	03.50	U2 F R' U F' R2 U F U R2 U'
17765	02.94	U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U'
17766	02.09	R' U2 R F' U R' U2 R' U' R' U'
17767	02.27	U' R U F2 U2 R2 F' U' F R U'
17768	02.05	F' U2 R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' R' U'
17769	02.08	R' U' F2 R F' R F2 R' U' R' U'
17770	02.72	U2 F U' R F2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
17771	02.02	F2 U2 R F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
17772	02.36	F' R2 U2 R U' R U R' U2 R' U'
17773	02.38	F R U F2 R' U F R' U2 R' U'
17774	01.86	F R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U' F' U'
17775	01.94	F2 U R U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U'
17776	DNF(2.38)	R F2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' F R' U'
17777	02.09	F R2 F' U' F2 R F' R' U' R' U'
17778	01.91	F' U' F' U F2 R' U F U2 R' U'
17779	03.05	F2 U F2 R2 U R' F R U' R' U'
17780	02.25	U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 R' F U R' U'
17781	02.03	U R U F2 U F' U' F U R' U'
17782	02.36	F U' R F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R' U'
17783	02.11	R U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F U' R' U'
17784	02.11	U2 F2 R F2 U' R U F' U' R' U'
17785	02.25	R' U' F2 U F' R F' R2 F2 R2 U'
17786	02.30	U R2 U2 R2 U F U' R2 U' R2 U'
17787	4.02+	R' U2 R F' R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
17788	02.72	F R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R' U'
17789	02.22	R2 F R' F R2 F2 U' R' U' R' U'
17790	02.44	R F2 U' R' U' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
17791	01.61	F2 U R' F2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
17792	03.59	U' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
17793	04.55	U' F' U F2 U R U' R U F2 U'
17794	02.47	F2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U'
17795	02.16	F2 R' U F U2 F R U2 F' R' U'
17796	01.68	U' F U' F2 U2 R F2 U' F' R' U'
17797	02.40	R2 F R2 F U2 R U2 R U2 R' U'
17798	02.13	F2 U F2 R' U' R' U' F U R' U'
17799	02.16	U R' F2 U R U2 F U' F2 R2 U'
17800	03.31	U' F2 R F R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
17801	02.02	F U2 F' U F2 R F2 R U' R2 U'
17802	02.08	U' F U F' R U2 R' F U R2 U'
17803	01.63	F U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
17804	02.13	R2 U F' U F R U2 R F' R' U'
17805	02.50	R U' F R2 F' R' F R F' R' U'
17806	02.61	R2 F' R F2 R U F' R' U R' U'
17807	02.05	R' F2 R2 U R' F' R F2 U2 R2 U'
17808	02.15	U2 F' R F' U2 R' F U2 F' R' U'
17809	01.96	R F2 U' F R U R' F2 U' R' U'
17810	02.22	R' U' F U' R U' F R2 U' R' U'
17811	02.83	R F2 U' F' U' F R2 U F' R' U'
17812	02.58	R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
17813	03.91	F U R' U' R U' F R2 F' R' U'
17814	02.13	F R' U' F' U2 R2 U' F U' R2 U'
17815	02.58	R' U' F2 U F2 R' F R' F' R2 U'
17816	03.34	U F R' F' U R2 U R2 U R' U'
17817	01.84	U F' U2 R U' F R U F' R' U'
17818	01.90	R2 U' R2 U' R' F R' F' U2 R' U'
17819	02.59	R' F' U R U' F U' R U' R' U'
17820	02.19	U2 F' U2 R U' R F2 R U' R' U'
17821	00.97	U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' U'
17822	02.47	F' U F' U' F U' R F2 U' R' U'
17823	02.18	U2 F R' U R' F U' R' U' R' U'
17824	02.19	R U' F' R' F R2 F R' F R U'
17825	03.88	U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U F' U' R2 U'
17826	02.06	R F R2 U' F' R F U' F R' U'
17827	02.53	R F R2 F' R F U2 R2 F R2 U'
17828	03.05	R U2 R F2 R F R' F U2 R' U'
17829	01.90	R2 F2 U' F U2 R2 F U' F' R' U'
17830	01.27	R' U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 F R' U'
17831	02.16	R2 U2 R U R2 F' U' F2 U' R' U'
17832	02.77	F' R2 U' R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
17833	01.97	F' R2 U2 R' U R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
17834	03.50	U2 F R' U' R2 U F' R U' R U'
17835	01.94	R2 U' F' R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
17836	02.44	U2 R U R2 F R' U2 R2 F' R' U'
17837	02.46	R2 F' R U2 R U' F2 R U2 R' U'
17838	02.65	U' R2 U F2 R' F R U F' R' U'
17839	01.41	U F2 R2 U F R2 F2 R2 U R' U'
17840	02.00	R' U R2 F' R F' R F U' R' U'
17841	02.15	U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U' R U'
17842	02.43	U F' U' R' U2 F U' F U R' U'
17843	01.96	F U2 F' U R' U F U' R2 F' U'
17844	02.46	U R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 R' U'
17845	02.28	F2 R' F' U F2 R' U R U' R' U'
17846	02.91	F' U R' F2 U F' R2 F U2 R2 U'
17847	03.06	F R2 U' F' R' U' F R2 U R2 U'
17848	02.58	R F2 U2 R F R2 F' R U' R' U'
17849	02.91	U' R2 F2 R F U2 F R2 F' R' U'
17850	02.25	U' F' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
17851	02.16	F R F2 R' U2 F U2 F' U' R' U'
17852	03.86	R2 F U F2 U R U' R' U2 R' U'
17853	03.36	F2 R' F' U R' U' R F2 U2 R' U'
17854	01.94	R' F U2 F' U F' U R' F' R U'
17855	01.43	F R F' U' F' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
17856	01.81	R' F2 R' F2 U R F2 U' F R' U'
17857	02.59	F R2 F R F' U R' U2 F' R2 U'
17858	02.75	R F2 U R' F U F' R U R' U'
17859	02.59	U' R' F U' R U2 F R' U' R' U'
17860	01.83	F2 R U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 U'
17861	03.11	U F' U' F2 R2 U F U' F' R' U'
17862	02.13	F2 U' R F2 R F' U' R' U' R' U'
17863	02.05	F U2 F U' F' U F2 U' F2 R' U'
17864	02.50	F2 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' F U R' U'
17865	02.06	F R2 F R2 U R' U' F2 U R' U'
17866	01.97	U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 F' R' U'
17867	02.43	R' F U F2 U R U' R' U2 R' U'
17868	02.44	U F2 R U2 R U' R U' F2 R' U'
17869	02.66	U2 R U' R U' F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
17870	01.71	R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
17871	04.08	F2 R' F R2 U F R F2 U R' U'
17872	01.78	F' U F2 R U2 R F R2 U2 R2 U'
17873	02.13	F U R F' U2 R F2 R U2 R' U'
17874	01.31	F' U' R F2 U F' R' U2 F R' U'
17875	02.38	U F2 R' U F' R2 U R U' R' U'
17876	05.91	U F' U' F U2 R' U R2 U' F' U'
17877	01.78	U' R2 U' F U R' U2 R' U' R' U'
17878	02.50	R U' F R F' U2 R F U R' U'
17879	02.30	F' U' F U R2 F' U R U R' U'
17880	02.97	R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F R U' R' U'
17881	01.94	U F2 R' F R' F U F' U2 F' U'
17882	01.83	U2 F U' R2 U' F' U' F2 U F' U'
17883	01.84	F R F' R' F2 R F2 R U' R' U'
17884	02.16	U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' U' R2 F' R2 U'
17885	02.08	R F2 R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F R U'
17886	01.96	F2 U2 R U2 R' U' F R U' R' U'
17887	01.93	F2 U R' U' R U2 F' R' F R' U'
17888	02.81	R2 F R' F2 U F' U' R2 U R U'
17889	02.77	U R' F U' F U2 R F2 U' R' U'
17890	02.15	U' F2 R2 F R F' R F' U' R' U'
17891	02.05	R F' U' R U F' U2 F' U' R' U'
17892	02.05	U2 R2 U' R U F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
17893	02.34	F' U R F2 U R F R' U' R' U'
17894	02.66	R2 F' U' R U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U'
17895	05.22	F2 R' F2 R' U R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
17896	02.15	F' R2 F' U2 R U' F' R' U' R' U'
17897	01.94	R2 U2 F' R U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
17898	02.03	U F2 U R2 F2 R' F' R U2 R' U'
17899	02.25	R F2 R U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
17900	02.75	U2 F2 R F R2 U2 R' F U R' U'
17901	02.13	U2 F U' R' U F' R2 F' U2 R2 U'
17902	09.11	F U' R' U F' R F' R2 F R' U'
17903	02.68	F2 U R F' U R' F R2 U' R' U'
17904	02.46	F' U' F' R' F' U R F2 U' R' U'
17905	03.72	F2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
17906	02.44	F U' F' U F2 R' F2 R' U R' U'
17907	03.34	U R U R' U R' U' F2 U' R' U'
17908	02.88	F2 R' F U2 R U' F R U R U'
17909	02.44	F U R2 F2 R' U F R' U2 R' U'
17910	01.75	U R' U2 R' U F' U' R' U' R' U'
17911	02.66	F R F' U2 F' R2 U F U2 R2 U'
17912	01.75	R2 U2 F U' F2 R U' R U' R' U'
17913	02.16	F' U F2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' R' U'
17914	02.56	F U' F' R2 U2 F' R F' U2 R U'
17915	01.90	U R2 F U R U R2 U2 F' R2 U'
17916	01.94	R' U R' U R2 F' R' F U' R' U'
17917	01.71	U2 R' F2 U' R F2 U' R' U' R' U'
17918	02.43	R' U' F2 R F' R F' U' F R' U'
17919	02.59	U' R' F R U2 R2 F2 U' R' F' U'
17920	02.27	U R' U' F' U F' U' R U' R' U'
17921	02.21	F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R U'
17922	02.58	F2 U' R U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R' U'
17923	02.15	R' F2 U F' R2 F' R U' F' R' U'
17924	01.52	R' U R F2 R' U R2 U F' R2 U'
17925	03.09	R' U F R2 U R F' R2 F' R' U'
17926	DNF(0.00)	U' F U' F2 U' R U' F U' R2 U'
17927	04.05	R2 F R2 F' U2 F R' U2 F' R' U'
17928	01.97	U R U R2 F' U F U' F2 R' U'
17929	03.09	U R2 U' R2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' U'
17930	01.75	U R' U2 F U F U' R' U R' U'
17931	02.84	R F R' F' U F2 R F' U F2 U'
17932	02.58	F' U' R' F2 U F' U' R2 F' R U'
17933	02.77	U2 F U R U2 R U2 F' U2 R' U'
17934	02.08	R' U' F2 U R2 F' R F' U R' U'
17935	01.88	R U' F2 R' U' F2 R U F2 R2 U'
17936	01.65	R F' U2 R' U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
17937	02.36	R' F U' F R' F2 R' F' U' R' U'
17938	02.90	U R' F' U F2 R F2 R2 U' R' U'
17939	03.15	F U' R2 U2 R' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
17940	02.66	F U2 F U F' R U F' U2 R2 U'
17941	02.53	F R' U F' R U R' F' U' R' U'
17942	01.91	U F R2 U2 R' F' U R2 U R2 U'
17943	02.38	U F U' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
17944	03.97	U2 R U' F U R' U F U R' U'
17945	03.11	F' U F2 R2 F' U F R U2 R' U'
17946	01.97	R F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
17947	01.97	F U' R' F2 U F2 U' F U R2 U'
17948	01.94	F2 R2 F' U R' F' U2 R U2 R2 U'
17949	02.33	U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
17950	02.88	U R' U2 F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 R' U'
17951	02.16	F' R U' R2 U F U2 F' U' R U'
17952	02.65	R U' R F2 U F' U' R U2 R' U'
17953	01.93	U F2 U R U2 F' U' F' U' R' U'
17954	03.21	F' U' F U' R2 F2 U' F U' R' U'
17955	4.38+	U2 F' R2 U' F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
17956	01.59	F' U' F2 R F' U2 F R U R' U'
17957	02.34	F' R F' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U'
17958	02.38	F2 U2 F' R U' F R2 F U R' U'
17959	02.38	U F2 R' U F2 R U' R' U R' U'
17960	02.68	U F' U' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
17961	01.38	F U F2 U' R U2 R U' F R' U'
17962	01.72	R U' F' U' F2 R' F2 R' U R U'
17963	02.47	U' R U R' F U' F' U2 F R' U'
17964	02.31	R' U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R U'
17965	01.84	R U' R U2 R F' U R' U' R' U'
17966	03.69	F U F2 U R' F2 R F U2 R2 U'
17967	02.11	R2 F U' F U2 R' U R2 F2 R' U'
17968	02.58	R F R' U F2 R' F R' U' R' U'
17969	05.56	R F' R' F U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
17970	02.50	U2 F U R2 F' R F' R U' R U'
17971	03.00	U2 F U2 F U' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
17972	02.40	F' U2 F U2 R' F U R2 U' R' U'
17973	06.02	U2 R F' U2 F U F2 R F R' U'
17974	02.38	U F2 U' R2 F R2 F U2 F2 R' U'
17975	02.47	R F2 R U' R U' R' F2 U' R' U'
17976	02.06	R U F R' F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
17977	5.18+	F U' R' U2 F2 R F R2 U' R2 U'
17978	02.72	F R' F U' R2 U F U2 F' R' U'
17979	01.91	U' F' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U'
17980	01.28	F R' F R F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
17981	02.66	F R U2 R' U R' F R U R' U'
17982	01.78	R2 U R' U F' R U R' U R' U'
17983	01.90	F R' U' R U2 F' U' F2 U' F' U'
17984	01.78	F2 U' F U F2 R' F2 R2 U R' U'
17985	03.15	R' U' F2 U' F U' F2 R F' R' U'
17986	02.56	R2 F' U F' R2 U2 R' F2 U R2 U'
17987	03.41	R U F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U' R2 U'
17988	02.63	U' F' U F2 U R2 F R' U' R' U'
17989	01.90	R' U' F R F R2 U2 R' U R' U'
17990	5.00+	R' U F' R2 U F U' R F R' U'
17991	02.00	F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 F U2 F' R' U'
17992	02.19	R' F2 U R' U F U R' U2 R2 U'
17993	02.53	U F U2 R' U' F R F2 U R' U'
17994	02.83	R F2 R' U R2 U2 F U' F R' U'
17995	02.33	F' U2 F R2 F' R U2 R U R' U'
17996	01.90	F R' F' R' U' F2 U' R U2 R' U'
17997	02.00	U2 R F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R' U'
17998	03.33	U F2 U R' F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U'
17999	02.36	U2 R' U' R F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U'
18000	02.05	F R2 F' R F2 U F U2 F R' U'
18001	02.63	F' U R' F U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
18002	02.94	U2 R2 F' U' R2 U R' F U R' U'
18003	02.05	F2 U R' F R F2 U2 R U' R' U'
18004	02.59	U2 F R2 F' R2 U R U F2 R' U'
18005	01.86	R2 F' U' R F2 U' F R U' R' U'
18006	03.02	F' U2 R2 U F2 U F' U2 F2 R2 U'
18007	02.36	R2 U F U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
18008	02.13	R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U R U R2 U'
18009	03.78	F2 R' U2 F R F2 R' F U' R' U'
18010	02.83	F2 U' R U2 R' U F R2 U' R' U'
18011	04.06	R F2 U2 F U R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
18012	04.15	F' R U2 R' U F U2 R2 F2 R2 U'
18013	01.58	F U F' R U2 R' U F U' R' U'
18014	02.44	F2 R2 U' R F U2 F2 R U' R' U'
18015	02.06	R U2 R' F U R F' U2 F R' U'
18016	01.75	F2 U2 R' U R F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
18017	03.36	F R U R2 U2 F2 U' F U' R' U'
18018	02.09	R' F R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
18019	04.06	U' R F' U2 R U' F R2 F R2 U'
18020	03.27	R F R' F U R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
18021	01.88	F' U' F R2 U F' U R2 F R' U'
18022	03.94	U R2 U2 R2 U F U' R F R' U'
18023	01.97	R U' F2 R F' U2 F' R F R' U'
18024	02.31	F R F2 R U F U R' U2 R' U'
18025	02.72	F2 U F2 R' F' R2 F R' U' R' U'
18026	02.06	U2 R U' F U' F R2 F U' R U'
18027	01.90	U2 F R F2 U' F' U' R U2 R' U'
18028	02.33	R' U' F2 U' R' U R U F' R' U'
18029	02.71	R' F2 R2 F' U F' R2 F U R' U'
18030	01.53	F2 R F R U R' U2 R' U' R' U'
18031	02.66	F U2 R' F R2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
18032	02.16	U' R F R2 F U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
18033	03.30	U2 F2 U F' R U' F2 R' U' R' U'
18034	02.40	F' R F2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
18035	01.63	U R' U2 F2 R2 U' F R U2 R' U'
18036	02.34	U R U2 F U2 R' F U2 F' R' U'
18037	02.27	R2 U R' F R' F' R2 U F' R2 U'
18038	02.30	F R' F2 U2 R F U' F U2 R2 U'
18039	02.08	F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U F2 U2 R U'
18040	02.02	R U' F2 U F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
18041	01.90	R F U F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
18042	02.21	R2 F' R F' U2 F U' R F' R' U'
18043	02.09	R U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' U'
18044	02.47	U' R U' F2 R U' R' F2 U R2 U'
18045	03.08	U' R U2 R' U' F U R' U2 R' U'
18046	02.84	R F R2 U2 R' F R' F U2 R' U'
18047	02.33	F2 U2 F U R' U R' U2 F R' U'
18048	02.00	R F2 U' R2 F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U'
18049	02.47	U' F U2 R2 F' R2 U F' U R' U'
18050	02.94	U F' U' R U R F2 R' U' R' U'
18051	02.19	U2 F' U2 F U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
18052	01.86	R U R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R U'
18053	02.30	U' R U F2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
18054	02.40	F2 U R' U2 F' R F R' U' R' U'
18055	02.25	U' R2 U' R' U2 F R' U' F2 R' U'
18056	02.80	F2 U2 R' F R F U' R' U R' U'
18057	02.25	U' R2 U R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 F' U'
18058	01.71	F2 U' R F' R2 F R2 U2 F R U'
18059	DNF(0.00)	U2 F R' U' R' U F2 R2 U R' U'
18060	02.19	U R U R2 F R' U' R' U' R' U'
18061	02.09	U F R F R U F R U' R' U'
18062	01.96	U R' U2 F R' U' F R' F R' U'
18063	02.43	F U R2 F' R2 F2 R' F' U R2 U'
18064	02.33	U' F R' U R' U2 R F' U' F' U'
18065	02.02	F U F U' F2 U' F R' U R' U'
18066	02.41	U2 F' U2 F R' F R2 F2 U' R2 U'
18067	04.18	R' U R' F2 U' R F2 R' U R2 U'
18068	02.63	R2 U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U' R2 U'
18069	01.59	F' R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U'
18070	01.58	R F U F U' R2 F U' R' F' U'
18071	02.30	U R U' F U F' R2 F U' R U'
18072	02.55	F R F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
18073	03.11	F' R2 F R2 F2 U' F' U F R' U'
18074	03.15	F' R U2 R' F R' F R' U' R U'
18075	02.43	F' U F' R' U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U'
18076	02.00	U2 F U' F U R' F U F' R' U'
18077	01.88	F' U' F2 U F' R' F R' U R2 U'
18078	02.34	F U2 R F' U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
18079	01.96	R U' R' U2 R' F2 U R' U2 R' U'
18080	01.71	R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U R2 U2 R' U'
18081	01.90	F R2 F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
18082	02.40	F U' F2 R' U' R2 U R U' R' U'
18083	02.53	R' U R F' R U F2 R' U R2 U'
18084	01.86	R2 U2 R U' F' U F' R F2 R U'
18085	02.19	F' R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
18086	01.80	U F R U2 R F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18087	01.88	U2 F2 U' F R' U F R2 U2 R2 U2
18088	01.97	F2 R' U2 F R' U R F' U2 R' U'
18089	01.63	R' F' R' F R' F2 R F' U' R U'
18090	02.59	R2 F U R' F2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
18091	02.36	F2 R U' F R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U'
18092	02.58	R U R' U F2 R' U' R U2 R' U'
18093	01.59	U' R2 F' U' R U' F U' R' F' U'
18094	02.02	U F2 U' F' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U'
18095	03.22	R U2 F' R2 F' U' F U' F R' U'
18096	02.31	F' R F U F U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
18097	02.55	F2 U2 F' U F' R U R2 U' R' U'
18098	01.86	F' U R2 F2 U' F' U R' F' R' U'
18099	03.72	U' F R' F2 R U2 F' U F' R' U'
18100	7.09+	R U R2 U R U2 R F U2 R' U'
18101	02.16	R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U'
18102	02.50	R' U' F U' F' U F R U' R' U'
18103	02.52	F' R F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 U2 R' U'
18104	02.94	F' R U' R U' F2 U' R U R2 U'
18105	02.09	U2 R' U2 F' R2 F R' F2 U R U'
18106	02.22	R2 U F R2 F U2 F' R F' R' U'
18107	02.72	F2 U2 R2 U R U' R F2 U' R' U'
18108	02.38	U R U' R U2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
18109	01.81	F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 F R2 U' R' U'
18110	03.43	R F' R U' F' R F R F' R' U'
18111	03.33	U' R' U R2 U F U' R' U' R2 U'
18112	03.75	R F U2 F R2 U2 R' U F' R' U'
18113	02.66	R F U R2 U' R F' R' U R' U'
18114	03.27	U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U R2 U'
18115	02.00	R' F' U2 R2 F R' F' R2 F' R2 U'
18116	03.52	R' U2 R U' R F U' R F2 R' U'
18117	01.86	F' U2 F2 R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U'
18118	02.16	U F U F' R' F' U' R U2 R' U'
18119	01.84	U' R' F' U' F2 R F' R' U2 R' U'
18120	02.05	U2 F2 R' U R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
18121	02.08	U F' R' U F R' U F U' R' U'
18122	02.25	R U' R' U F U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
18123	01.21	F' R' F R' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
18124	01.53	U F U' R U' R' F U' F2 R' U'
18125	02.19	U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F R' U' R' U'
18126	02.78	F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F U' F2 R' U'
18127	02.02	R2 F' R' U2 F R' U2 F2 U' R' U'
18128	03.33	U' F2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
18129	02.40	R U' F R' F2 R F R' U' R' U'
18130	02.21	U' R' F' R2 U2 F R F' U R2 U'
18131	01.96	R' F R F2 R2 U2 R' F' U R' U'
18132	02.56	U R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
18133	02.18	R' F' U2 F R2 U' F' U F R' U'
18134	01.71	F' U F' R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U'
18135	02.28	F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' F R' U'
18136	01.88	U' R2 U2 R' U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U'
18137	02.66	U2 F U2 F' R U' R' F' U' R' U'
18138	02.25	F2 R F2 R F2 R U F' U2 R U'
18139	02.25	F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F U R' U'
18140	01.44	U2 F R' F' R U' F R2 F' R' U'
18141	04.19	U' F2 U' F2 R U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
18142	02.30	F' R' F2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18143	01.91	F U' F' R U' R F2 R F' R' U'
18144	02.36	F U2 F U F2 R2 F' R2 F R' U'
18145	02.52	R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U' R U' R' U'
18146	01.72	F R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
18147	01.94	R' U2 F2 U R F U2 R U2 R' U'
18148	01.72	R2 U R U F2 R' F2 R U R' U'
18149	01.66	R' U2 F2 R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
18150	01.81	F U F' U2 F' R' F R' F' R2 U'
18151	02.18	F U' F U2 F2 U' F2 R U' R' U'
18152	02.33	U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U' F2 R' U'
18153	01.75 F2 R2 U2 R F R F U2 R' F2 U'
18154	01.68	R2 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
18155	01.78	R2 F R2 F' R U F U' F R' U'
18156	01.69	R2 F2 U R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
18157	01.72	U' R2 F2 R F' U F R2 U R' U'
18158	01.55	U2 R U' R F' R' F' U2 F' R' U'
18159	01.86	U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'
18160	02.03	F U2 F2 U' F' U F2 R2 U R' U'
18161	02.03	F' U R2 F2 R' U' F' R' U' F' U'
18162	02.61	U F U' F U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U'
18163	02.30	U R' F' R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18164	03.59	F' R2 F R U2 F' U' F2 U' R' U'
18165	02.46	U F' U' R U2 F2 R F U' R' U'
18166	02.40	F U' F R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R' U'
18167	01.61	F2 U2 R2 F' R F' R F2 U' R' U'
18168	02.46	U' R F' U R U' R F' U R' U'
18169	02.33	R2 F U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
18170	02.09	R U2 F' U F2 R2 F' U' F R' U'
18171	02.22	F' R' F R2 U' R U F U' R' U'
18172	02.02	R' U2 R' F U' F' R U' F' R' U'
18173	02.18	R' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R2 U'
18174	02.43	F' R2 U F' R2 F' U2 R U R2 U'
18175	02.03	U R2 U F' R2 U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
18176	01.84	F2 R2 U F' R2 F R2 U F R' U'
18177	01.97	U' F2 U R2 F' U' R F' U R' U'
18178	02.41	R' F' R2 U F' R2 F R2 U' R U'
18179	02.68	U' F' R' U2 R U' F' U' F' R' U'
18180	02.94	U F2 R U R' U2 F2 R F R' U'
18181	01.71	R F2 U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18182	02.02	R U2 F' R' U R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
18183	01.80	R F' R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F R' U'
18184	01.59	U' R' U' R F R' U R U' R' U'
18185	02.43	U F' U F' U R F2 R F' R' U'
18186	02.21	R2 U2 R F U2 R F2 R2 U R2 U'
18187	01.68	U' F' R F2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
18188	03.19	F2 U R U' R F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
18189	02.03	U F' R U' F2 R F' R' F R2 U'
18190	02.69	U' R2 U' F' U R' U' R U' R' U'
18191	02.34	R F' R' F2 R' F' U R' U2 R' U'
18192	01.84	R F2 R U' R U' R' U' F R' U'
18193	02.16	U F' U' F' R U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
18194	02.30	U2 F R' F' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
18195	01.13	R2 U' F2 U' R' U' R' F2 U' R' U'
18196	02.18	R' F2 R U' F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
18197	01.94	F2 U' F' R2 F U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
18198	01.78	R F' U R F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
18199	01.94	U' R2 F R' F' R F' R' U2 R' U'
18200	02.71	F2 U' R' U R2 F' R' F U2 F' U'
18201	01.44	F2 R U R' F' R' U F' U' R' U'
18202	01.81	R2 U2 R U R F U R2 U' R' U'
18203	02.55	F' R' F2 R U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
18204	02.28	U R' F2 R F R U2 F U2 R2 U'
18205	01.68	U R U2 F2 R' F U R F2 R' U'
18206	01.91	U2 R' U2 F' U' F2 U F2 U' R' U'
18207	02.84	F2 U2 F R U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
18208	01.83	F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F U2 R' U'
18209	02.88	F U' R F' U F2 U R F2 R2 U'
18210	02.58	U2 F' U F2 U R F' R' U' R' U'
18211	02.34	U' R' F R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18212	DNF(2.65)	U F' U F R2 U2 F U' F R' U'
18213	01.93	R U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' R' U'
18214	01.68	U' F' R2 F2 U F' R' F' U' R U'
18215	02.11	R U F U F2 U F R U R' U'
18216	02.36	R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U'
18217	01.84	F' U F2 U2 R' U' F R' U2 R' U'
18218	02.19	U' F R2 U' F' U' R F2 U2 R' U'
18219	02.09	F R' U2 F2 R2 U' F R' U2 R' U'
18220	02.25	U F R' F2 U R' F R' U' R' U'
18221	02.16	R' F' R F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
18222	02.03	U2 F2 R' F' U R U' R F' R' U'
18223	03.25	U R U' F U' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
18224	02.09	U F' U2 F' U R2 U F2 U R' U'
18225	02.06	R' F U2 F U R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
18226	02.68	R F2 R' F2 U F2 U' R U' R' U'
18227	02.41	F2 U' R' U' F2 R F R2 F2 R' U'
18228	02.18	U F2 U' F U2 R U R2 U2 R' U'
18229	02.66	U2 F2 R' F' U' R U2 R' U' R' U'
18230	02.83	U2 R2 F' U R' U2 F R' U' R2 U'
18231	01.78	F2 R' U F R2 U' F R U2 F' U'
18232	02.02	U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
18233	02.56	U2 F U F U' R2 U R U' R' U'
18234	04.41	F2 R' U F2 R' U F R' F R2 U'
18235	02.13	F2 U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' F' R' U'
18236	02.30	U R' F2 R2 U F' U2 R' U' R' U'
18237	01.81	R2 F2 U' R F' R2 U R U R' U'
18238	02.13	U' F U' R F2 R' F U' F2 R2 U'
18239	02.00	F' R2 U F' R' F2 U F2 U R' U'
18240	01.69	R U2 R' F R F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
18241	02.09	F' U F U2 R2 F U' R' U' R' U'
18242	02.02	R' F' R F2 U' F U R' U' R' U'
18243	02.75	R' F' R2 F' U' R' U' R2 F' R' U'
18244	03.71	F R' F U' F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
18245	01.90	R' F U2 F R U2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
18246	02.21	F' R U' F R' U R F U' R' U'
18247	02.52	F' U2 F R U2 R' F2 U F2 R' U'
18248	02.44	F2 U2 R2 U F' U' F R2 F' R' U'
18249	02.22	U' F' R F' R F2 U' R U2 R' U'
18250	03.58	U2 F U2 F' R2 F U R2 F2 R' U'
18251	01.80	R F U' R2 U2 F2 R' U F' R' U'
18252	02.13	F R' U2 F U F2 R' F' U R U'
18253	02.09	R U R' U' F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
18254	02.30	R2 F U R' F2 U R F U2 R' U'
18255	02.55	F' R' F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U' R' U'
18256	02.66	U2 R2 F U2 F R' F2 R' F' R' U'
18257	06.88	F2 U R2 U' R F U' R' F R' U'
18258	02.25	F2 U' F U' R' F U' F' U R' U'
18259	02.86	R' F' R F2 R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
18260	02.63	R2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U'
18261	02.02	F2 U R F U' F2 U' R U2 R2 U'
18262	03.15	R' F' U F R2 U2 F' R' F' R2 U'
18263	03.27	R F' U F R' U F U2 F2 R U'
18264	02.00	R U2 R' F2 R U' F' R' U' R' U'
18265	02.06	F' R U' F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 R' U'
18266	02.36	R2 U' F U R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
18267	02.31	F' R2 F R U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
18268	02.25	F2 R' U F' R2 U F2 R' F' R' U'
18269	02.15	U' F U' R' U F2 R F' U F U'
18270	01.77	F' U2 F' R F U' F R U2 R2 U'
18271	02.61	R U R2 F' U2 R2 F' U F2 R' U'
18272	01.55	F2 R' U F' R2 U2 R2 U' F R' U'
18273	02.96	R2 U F2 R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U'
18274	02.13	U F R' F U2 F R' F U R' U'
18275	01.88	U' F R F R' U F R2 U' R' U'
18276	02.27	U2 R F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U'
18277	02.34	F2 R' F U' R' U F2 U R2 F U'
18278	02.68	R U F' R U F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
18279	02.03	R2 F2 R2 U R' U2 R F' U R2 U'
18280	02.58	U2 R' U' R2 F U F2 R' U2 R' U'
18281	02.19	R2 F U R2 F U2 F R' F R' U'
18282	01.50	F' R' F2 U R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U'
18283	02.36	F U2 F U2 F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
18284	02.08	R U R2 F2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U'
18285	02.94	R F2 U R U R2 F R' F' R' U'
18286	01.58	R F' U2 R U R2 F' R' F' R' U'
18287	01.80	R U' R' U2 F U R' F2 U R' U'
18288	01.88	U F' U2 R U2 R F' R' U' R' U'
18289	02.08	R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
18290	02.00	U' F2 R' F' U' R U' F U' F' U'
18291	02.11	R F R' U' R U2 R F' U2 R2 U'
18292	01.84	F R2 F' R U' F R F' U R2 U'
18293	01.71	U2 F2 R2 U' F R U' R2 F R2 U'
18294	02.58	R U' F U R2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
18295	02.08	F R2 F R F2 R F U' F2 R' U'
18296	02.33	F' U R' U R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
18297	02.46	F R U' F2 U' F U2 R U' R' U'
18298	01.96	U' F2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 U F' R2 U'
18299	01.84	F2 R' U F R F' R2 U2 F R' U'
18300	01.52	U F2 U F2 U F U' R' U2 R' U'
18301	02.38	R' U R F' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U'
18302	02.52	R U F' U R2 U' R U' F' R' U'
18303	02.55	U2 R' F U F2 R' U2 R' U R' U'
18304	02.56	R2 F2 R2 F' R' F U' R U2 R' U'
18305	03.06	F2 R' F R' U2 R' F' U F2 R' U'
18306	02.16	R F2 U' R F' R2 U R2 U R' U'
18307	02.81	U' F U' R U' F U R U' R' U'
18308	02.69	F' U R U F2 R2 U F' U' R' U'
18309	01.53	F U R2 U2 R2 U F' R' U R' U'
18310	02.56	R' U2 F R' U R' U R' F R' U'
18311	01.53	U F' R F' R U F2 R' U' R' U'
18312	01.72	U F' R2 U R' U F' R U2 R2 U'
18313	DNF(0.00)	R2 F U' R2 U R F' R2 U2 R' U'
18314	02.59	U F2 R2 F U2 R F R2 U2 R' U'
18315	DNF(1.91)	R F U F U' R2 U2 R' U F' U'
18316	02.08	R U' F' U R' U F R F' R' U'
18317	03.93	R2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 F' U R U'
18318	01.83	F2 R' U2 F2 U F R2 U' F R' U'
18319	01.97	F R2 U2 R U2 F' R F2 U' R' U'
18320	02.11	U2 R' F' R' F2 R' U R2 F2 R' U'
18321	04.00	R2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U'
18322	02.80	F U' R2 U R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
18323	03.11	R2 F' U2 R U2 R' F U' F R' U'
18324	01.93	F R F' U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
18325	02.06	U2 F R F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
18326	01.94	U R U F R F2 R F' U2 R' U'
18327	02.22	F U R U2 F2 U' F' R U' R2 U'
18328	4.71+	F R U R2 U2 F R' F' U' R' U'
18329	02.15	R' U2 R' U F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
18330	03.22	F2 R U' F R2 U F R' U' R' U'
18331	01.83	U2 F R U' R F2 U' R' U R2 U'
18332	4.43+	U2 F2 U R F2 U' R' U F' R' U'
18333	01.52	R' U F U' R F' R' F2 U' R' U'
18334	01.90	F U F' R' U2 F' U2 F U' R U'
18335	02.34	F2 R F' R2 F U2 R F' U R' U'
18336	02.41	U2 R F' R2 F U' F' U' F2 R2 U'
18337	02.43	F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U' R' U'
18338	02.59	U R2 F' U2 F R' F' R U' R' U'
18339	02.61	U R F' U2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
18340	02.36	R' F R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U'
18341	02.25	F R' U R' U F2 R U' F' R' U'
18342	03.41	R' F' U2 R U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
18343	03.22	U2 F U2 R F' R' F R2 F' R' U'
18344	02.06	F R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U F' R2 U'
18345	03.31	R F' R F2 U2 R F R2 U R' U'
18346	07.09	F R U2 R U2 R U R2 U R' U'
18347	02.22	F' U2 F' R' U2 R U' F' U2 R' U'
18348	02.21	F R2 U' F' U R F2 R' U' R' U'
18349	01.77	U F' R2 U R F' U' F U' R' U'
18350	03.30	R U' R F2 R' F R2 F U R' U'
18351	03.25	U2 R2 U' F U R' U2 F' U R' U'
18352	01.97	R U R' U R F2 R2 U' F' R' U'
18353	01.81	U2 R' U' F2 U R' U R' U R' U'
18354	02.61	U' F2 R' U F2 R2 F' U F R2 U'
18355	05.63	U' R U' F' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
18356	01.97	R' U F' R U2 F' U' R U2 R' U'
18357	02.18	F2 R2 U' F' R' F U' R U2 R' U'
18358	02.56	R' F U F2 R2 F' U F' U R' U'
18359	02.59	R U F2 R2 U' F' U2 F U2 R' U'
18360	02.22	F2 R2 F R' U F' U' R2 U' R' U'
18361	01.94	R F2 R U' R F2 U F2 U R' U'
18362	02.08	F' U R' F R2 U F' R U R' U'
18363	02.21	U F2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F2 R' U'
18364	02.25	R' F R' F R F' R' U F2 R' U'
18365	02.78	R U' R2 F R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
18366	02.56	U' F U F' U' R F2 R' F2 R2 U'
18367	04.33	R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
18368	02.31	U F U' R F2 R U R2 U2 R' U'
18369	02.28	F2 R' F R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U'
18370	02.66	U' F' U F' U R U' F2 U' R2 U'
18371	02.09	F R' F2 R F2 R' F U2 F R' U'
18372	02.30	R2 F' R U F R2 U R' U2 R' U'
18373	02.53	U' R' F' R U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U'
18374	01.77	R U R' F U2 R2 F R2 U' F' U2
18375	03.11	U' F2 U' F U' F U2 F U R' U'
18376	02.88	R' F2 R' F2 R' F U2 R F' R U'
18377	02.88	U2 R U R' U F' U2 R U F' U'
18378	02.05	U' F U2 R2 U' R' U R F R' U'
18379	02.18	F' U2 F R' F U2 F2 U' F2 R U'
18380	02.40	U R' U' R2 U F' R2 U F' R2 U'
18381	01.58	R2 U F2 U2 F' R' U' F U R' U'
18382	04.00	F2 U' F R' F' R' U2 R U2 R' U'
18383	01.69	F' U' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
18384	02.28	U' F' U R2 F2 U' R' F U' R2 U'
18385	04.44	U' F2 R' U F' U F2 R F' R' U'
18386	03.77	F2 R' F2 R F R' U' F U R' U'
18387	01.94	U2 R' F U F U' F R' U' R' U'
18388	02.97	U2 F U2 F R F2 R F' U2 R' U'
18389	01.52	F R F R' F U' R' U F' R' U'
18390	02.11	F' U F2 U' R F' R' F U' R' U'
18391	02.93	F2 U F U R2 F' R' F2 U R' U'
18392	01.94	U' F U' F U2 F R U' F' R' U'
18393	02.86	F' U' R' U F2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
18394	01.93	R2 F U2 R' F2 R F U2 F2 R2 U'
18395	02.90	F R F' R F' R' U' F U' R2 U'
18396	02.34	U2 R2 F2 R F R2 F' R' U' R' U'
18397	02.41	U' R' F R' U2 R F R' U2 R' U'
18398	02.34	R F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
18399	03.50	U F2 U' F2 U R F' R' U' R' U'
18400	02.59	U F' R' F2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U'
18401	01.97	U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
18402	02.02	R' U' R U' F R U2 R U R' U'
18403	02.28	F' R2 U R2 F' U' F R' U2 R2 U'
18404	04.13	F2 U' F2 R U2 R F' R U2 F' U'
18405	02.84	R F' R' F' U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
18406	02.78	R U' R' F R U' F R F' R' U'
18407	03.02	U R' U R' U' R2 U F2 U2 R U'
18408	02.09	U2 R U R' U2 F R F2 U R' U'
18409	02.03	U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
18410	03.81	F U' F' U R2 U2 F' R' U F' U'
18411	03.34	R U' F R2 F' R2 U F2 U R2 U'
18412	02.55	U' R' U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
18413	02.28	F' R' F' R' U2 R2 F R' F' R' U'
18414	02.66	R' F' R U R2 U2 F2 U' F R U'
18415	02.71	U' R U' F2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
18416	02.18	U2 F' U F' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U'
18417	02.50	F2 U R2 U R2 F' U' R' U R' U'
18418	02.59	F' U' F2 U' R U R2 U2 F R' U'
18419	02.09	R F' U R U' F R2 F2 U' R2 U'
18420	01.94	U2 R U F' R2 F U2 F U' R' U'
18421	02.52	F2 R2 U2 F' R U R2 F' U' R U'
18422	02.75	F U' F' R' U F U' R2 U' R' U'
18423	03.13	R' F R2 F2 R2 F R F2 U2 R' U'
18424	02.68	F U2 F R' F2 U F R U2 R' U'
18425	02.05	F2 R2 U' F' U R F R2 U' R' U'
18426	03.46	F2 R U' F R' U' R U' F' R2 U'
18427	02.19	U' F U2 F' U' R2 U F' U2 R' U'
18428	02.47	U F2 R2 F' U' R2 U' F U R U'
18429	02.18	F R2 F' U' R2 U' F U R2 F2 U'
18430	02.27	F U F' R2 F' R' U' R U R' U'
18431	03.63	F2 U2 F U' F2 U2 R F2 U' R2 U'
18432	04.34	R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U F R' U'
18433	03.65	R2 U2 F U F' U R F2 U2 R' U'
18434	02.30	R' F' R F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R' U'
18435	02.66	U R' F2 R2 F' U R F U R' U'
18436	02.96	U2 F' R F' R2 F2 U R' U' F2 U'
18437	02.00	U2 R2 F R' U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
18438	02.69	U F R F' U R' F U' F' R' U'
18439	04.33	U2 R' F' U' F R2 U2 F U' R' U'
18440	02.63	R' U R2 U2 F R' F' R2 F2 R2 U'
18441	02.30	U' R2 F' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U'
18442	DNF(0.00)	R2 F' U R' U R' U F' U R' U'
18443	02.69	R' U' R' F R2 U' R F2 U2 R' U'
18444	02.02	U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F' R U R2 U'
18445	02.25	R' F R' F U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U'
18446	01.88	U' F2 U' R F2 U R F2 U' R' U'
18447	03.03	F R2 F2 U2 F' U' F R' U' R2 U'
18448	01.94	R F R F2 R U' F U2 F' R' U'
18449	02.15	U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18450	02.58	R2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
18451	03.78	U R' F2 U R' U' F2 U2 F2 R U'
18452	01.90	R F2 R' F U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
18453	02.78	R2 U F2 R' U F2 U' F U R2 U'
18454	03.36	R U2 R U2 R' U F' U F2 R' U'
18455	01.72	R' U' R U' F2 R U R U2 R' U'
18456	01.84	F2 U2 F' U F' U F' R' F R' U'
18457	02.44	U2 R' U' R' F U2 R' U F2 R' U'
18458	01.88	F U2 R F2 U2 R F' R2 U R' U'
18459	02.31	F2 U' F' U2 F U' F2 U' F' R' U'
18460	04.27	F U R F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
18461	03.18	U R' U F' U2 F2 R' U' F' R U'
18462	01.75	U2 R' U F' U' F U' R2 U2 R2 U'
18463	03.46	R' F' R F' R2 F' R2 U R F' U'
18464	02.56	U2 R2 U R2 U F U' R2 U' R' U'
18465	05.61	R U2 R2 F' U' R2 F R' U R' U'
18466	01.93	U R' F2 U F U' F2 R U' R' U'
18467	02.30	U F U2 F U R2 F' U' F2 R' U'
18468	02.56	F' R2 U' R' U R' F2 R U' R' U'
18469	02.19	R F R' F2 U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U'
18470	02.43	F2 R2 F' U' R F' U' R2 U R' U'
18471	02.63	R' F2 U F' U' R2 U F' U2 R' U'
18472	02.28	R' U2 R F' R U R U F2 R2 U'
18473	02.83	U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
18474	02.59	U R2 U R2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
18475	02.63	F2 U' F R' F R F R U' R2 U'
18476	02.41	F R' F R2 F' U R' F' U R' U'
18477	02.25	F' U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 F' U R' U'
18478	02.30	F R U2 F' U F' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
18479	02.53	U R' F2 R F2 R F U2 F2 R' U'
18480	02.27	U R U' R' U2 R' U F' U2 R' U'
18481	02.25	F' R F2 R F2 U F U' F2 R' U'
18482	02.53	U2 F' U2 R F2 R' U' R U' R U'
18483	01.97	U2 R F2 U' F U' R F U2 R2 U'
18484	02.81	U' R F' U' R F R' F2 U R' U'
18485	02.15	F2 R' U2 R F2 R' F' R U R2 U'
18486	02.77	R' F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
18487	03.59	F R' U F U F2 R' F' U' R' U'
18488	02.71	R2 F R U2 F' U F R2 F2 R2 U'
18489	02.88	R' U' F' U2 R F U R2 F' R' U'
18490	02.71	U2 R2 U R F' R U' F' U' R' U'
18491	02.28	F' U' F2 U F2 R U' F2 U' R' U'
18492	02.81	R U' F' R F2 U2 R' U F2 R' U'
18493	03.09	R' U' R' F2 R' U R' F2 U' R' U'
18494	01.96	F2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F U' R' U'
18495	03.13	F' R U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
18496	02.56	R2 U2 F U R' F U' R F2 R2 U'
18497	02.80	R2 F2 U' F' U2 F R' U F' R' U'
18498	01.31	U F2 R F2 R U2 R' U F' R' U'
18499	02.16	R' U2 R F' U' F U F' U R2 U'
18500	02.43	R2 U' R F' U2 F R F U' R' U'
18501	02.72	U R U R' F' R F' R U' R U'
18502	03.59	U' F U2 F R' F R' U' F' R2 U'
18503	06.38	R U' F' R U F2 R' F2 U' F' U'
18504	04.96	F' U F' R2 F R2 U2 R' F2 R' U'
18505	02.46	R2 U' R U2 R F2 R U' F2 R' U'
18506	02.21	R2 F2 U R' F' U2 R F2 U' R U'
18507	02.65	F' U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F U2 R' U'
18508	01.71	U R' F2 U' R' U2 R F2 U F' U'
18509	02.09	F U F' R F R' F R2 F2 R' U'
18510	02.44	R' U F' U F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
18511	01.90	F2 R' U' R2 F U R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
18512	02.06	U2 F' U' F R2 F U R' U' R' U'
18513	02.36	U' R F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U' R2 U'
18514	01.97	U2 F2 U F' R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U'
18515	02.09	R' U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U R2 U'
18516	02.40	R F2 U F' U' F R F2 U' R U'
18517	01.59	F2 R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R U R' U'
18518	02.53	R2 F U2 F2 R' U2 R U' F2 R' U'
18519	03.91	F R U2 F U2 F R F2 U' R' U'
18520	01.93	R' U F R F' R2 U F' U2 R' U'
18521	01.93	R2 F' R' U R' U F2 R2 U R' U'
18522	02.15	R' F2 R' U F2 R F U2 F R' U'
18523	02.47	R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
18524	01.83	R2 U2 R U' R2 F2 U R U R' U'
18525	02.09	F U' F U' R' F U' F2 U' R' U'
18526	02.08	U' F R' U' R F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
18527	02.55	F' R2 F R2 U' R' F R U R' U'
18528	02.52	R F U' R' F2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
18529	02.27	U' F R' F2 R' U2 R F U' R' U'
18530	02.56	R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U'
18531	02.36	R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U R' U R U'
18532	02.16	U2 R2 U' R U2 F U2 F U2 R' U'
18533	01.40	R F U F' U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
18534	02.90	U R F' R2 F R' F2 R U2 R2 U'
18535	03.34	U' F' U2 R2 F' U R F2 U' R' U'
18536	02.16	R' F2 R' U' F R F' R' U' R' U'
18537	02.02	F' U R2 F U' R' U R2 U' R' U'
18538	02.22	U R U2 F2 U2 F' U R2 U' R' U'
18539	02.63	F2 R' F2 R U' F' R2 F' U' R' U'
18540	02.25	R U' F' R2 F2 R2 F R' U' R' U'
18541	02.08	R' F' U' R2 F R F R2 F' R' U'
18542	01.90	U' R U' R' U' F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
18543	02.09	U' F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U R' U'
18544	02.65	U R2 F' U' F2 U F2 R U' R U'
18545	01.56	F2 U' R' U2 R2 F U' R' U2 R' U'
18546	02.11	U R F2 R F2 R U' R2 F' R' U'
18547	02.84	R2 U' F' U2 R F2 R F' U2 R' U'
18548	02.38	U F R' U R F R' F2 U R' U'
18549	02.15	R U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U'
18550	01.52	U' F R' F R' F U2 R' U R2 U'
18551	01.93	R F2 R2 U2 R' F R' U' F2 R' U'
18552	02.22	U' F U R2 U F2 U' R U' R' U'
18553	02.59	F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F U R' U'
18554	02.96	F2 R' F' U2 R' U' R2 U F2 R' U'
18555	02.05	R2 F R2 F R' F U R' F2 R' U'
18556	02.41	R F R2 F U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
18557	01.91	F2 R' F2 U' F R' F2 R U R' U'
18558	02.31	R' F2 R2 U' F2 R F2 R' U2 F' U'
18559	03.22	F' R2 F' U2 R U' F' U' F2 R' U'
18560	01.81	F2 U F' U2 F R' U R' U F2 U'
18561	02.09	F' U2 R F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18562	03.25	U' R' U' F R' F U' R2 F2 R' U2
18563	02.33	U F2 U2 R2 F' U F R2 U2 R' U'
18564	02.21	F U F' R2 F R2 U2 R' F R' U'
18565	02.55	U F' U2 R U R2 U F' U2 R2 U'
18566	02.13	F U2 F R F2 R' F2 R' U R' U'
18567	02.31	F' R' F U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
18568	02.50	U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' U F2 U' R' U'
18569	02.33	U' F U F U' R' U R' U' R2 U'
18570	02.80	F U2 R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
18571	02.11	U R' U F' U R' U' F2 R F' U'
18572	02.08	R2 F U2 R F U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
18573	02.61	R' U R2 U F R' F R' U2 R' U'
18574	02.19	U2 F' R2 F R' U R2 F2 U F' U'
18575	01.78	R' F' R' F U R' U R' U2 R2 U'
18576	01.84	R' U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
18577	DNF(0.00)	U2 F2 U R F' R U2 R U R' U'
18578	01.50	F2 U R U2 F U' R U2 F' R' U'
18579	4.41+	F U' R F R2 F U' R' U R' U'
18580	03.03	R' F' R' U' R' U2 F U' R F' U'
18581	02.72	R F R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
18582	02.38	U' F R' U' R' U2 F U F2 R' U'
18583	02.59	R U F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' R' U'
18584	03.28	U2 R U' R2 F R F2 R' U R' U'
18585	04.13	F2 R' U' R2 F2 U F' R U' R2 U'
18586	02.30	F2 U' F' R U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
18587	02.36	R U2 F U F R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
18588	02.52	U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
18589	02.75	F R F2 R U' R2 F R' U' R' U'
18590	02.36	R F U' F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R' U'
18591	02.52	U F' U' R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
18592	02.25	R' F2 U F2 R' U' F R' U' R' U'
18593	03.03	R2 U2 F U' F R' F R' U2 R2 U'
18594	02.33	R' U F U' F' U F R U' R2 U'
18595	02.68	R U2 F2 R U2 F U2 F2 U' R' U'
18596	02.58	F2 U F' U F' R2 F' U' F' R' U'
18597	02.41	U2 F R' U F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U'
18598	02.80	F' R' F' R2 U F2 U F U2 R' U'
18599	02.40	R2 U R U2 F' U F R U' R' U'
18600	02.13	F' U R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F R' U'
18601	01.91	U' R' U R2 U R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
18602	01.59	U R U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U'
18603	02.56	R2 F' U2 R F' R U2 R' F2 R' U'
18604	04.93	F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U R U' R' U'
18605	03.15	F2 R U F2 R U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
18606	02.22	U F2 U F' R U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
18607	02.03	F R2 F' R U' R2 U F U' R' U'
18608	01.69	F' R U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
18609	01.97	U2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U' F R' U'
18610	02.50	U2 F' U F' U' F2 U' F' U' R' U'
18611	01.63	U R2 F' U F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
18612	02.58	F2 U R F2 U2 F' U R F2 R2 U'
18613	02.21	F' R U R' F U2 R2 U2 R F' U'
18614	01.84	R F' R U' R U' R' F' U' R' U'
18615	01.50	U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R F U' R' U'
18616	02.06	F R F' U2 R U' R2 F2 U R2 U'
18617	02.63	F2 U' F2 U' R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
18618	02.09	U R F R F2 R U F2 U' R' U'
18619	DNF(2.15)	F' R2 F R' F R2 U' R U' R U'
18620	01.94	U2 F R U F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
18621	3.80+	R2 F' R2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
18622	03.13	F R' F U2 F' U R' F' R2 F U'
18623	02.52	F R2 U' R2 F' R F2 R' U' R' U'
18624	02.19	R' F R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U'
18625	02.21	F2 U' F2 R U R2 U R F' R' U'
18626	03.06	R' U R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
18627	02.78	R' U2 R F2 U F' U F U R' U'
18628	02.75	U R' U' R2 U' R U2 F' U R' U'
18629	03.36	R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R U' R' U'
18630	02.40	R F2 U F2 U R' U' R' U' R' U'
18631	03.13	R' F R F R2 U' F R2 F2 R2 U'
18632	02.34	U2 F R' F2 R U' R' F U R' U'
18633	02.30	U F R2 U2 F' R F2 R U R' U'
18634	03.15	R' F U' F U2 F' U R' U2 F' U'
18635	03.27	F' R2 U' F R F R U' F R' U'
18636	02.41	U F' R U2 R U' F2 R2 U R' U'
18637	03.93	R2 U R U' R U2 R F' U' R' U'
18638	02.96	U' R' U R F2 U' R U' F' R' U'
18639	02.11	U' R' U R' U2 R F R2 F R' U'
18640	12.11	U' R F' R' U F' U R2 U R' U'
18641	02.08	R U' F2 R F R2 F U F' R' U'
18642	02.83	U2 R' U F2 U' F' U' R2 F2 R' U'
18643	02.25	F R U2 R U2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
18644	02.27	F' R2 F' U' F2 U R U' F' R' U'
18645	01.77	U2 F U2 F U F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
18646	02.00	R2 F U' F' U R2 U F2 U' R' U'
18647	02.71	F' U2 R U' R' F' U' F U R2 U'
18648	02.75	U F2 U2 F' U' F2 U F' U' R' U'
18649	01.91	R' U2 F2 R' F' U F' U F R2 U'
18650	02.88	U2 R2 F U R2 U2 F' U' F' R' U'
18651	02.72	R U2 F R2 U' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
18652	02.19	F' R2 U F' U R2 U F U' R2 U'
18653	01.56	F2 R' F U2 R2 F U F U2 R' U'
18654	4.34+	U R2 F' R' U' R' U F U2 R2 U'
18655	02.19	R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 U' F' R' U'
18656	02.25	R U F2 U F2 R' U' F U' R' U'
18657	02.33	F2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F U' R' U'
18658	02.00	F R' U' F R2 F U2 R U' R U'
18659	02.50	U' R2 U' F' R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U'
18660	02.30	F' U2 F2 R F2 R F' R' F' R' U'
18661	02.21	F' U2 R U R U' F' R U' R2 U'
18662	02.93	R' F2 U' F2 U' F U' F U R' U'
18663	02.08	U2 R2 U F2 U' F R2 F U R' U'
18664	01.81	R2 U2 F R U2 F2 U' F' U R' U'
18665	02.50	U R U F' U2 R' U' F2 U R' U'
18666	02.43	U2 F2 R' F' U F2 U R F' R' U'
18667	02.65	U F' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U2 R' U'
18668	03.02	R U2 R F2 U' R' U F U R' U'
18669	02.80	U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U'
18670	01.83	U' F R' U R U' F2 R U' R' U'
18671	03.02	R' U R2 F' R U' R2 F' U' R' U'
18672	02.77	R' F U2 F R2 U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
18673	02.34	U F' R F2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
18674	01.88	F2 U' F U2 R2 F U2 R U2 R' U'
18675	02.08	F' R F' R2 F R' U F' U2 R' U'
18676	02.78	R F U2 F U R U2 R F R2 U'
18677	01.88	U' R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
18678	02.44	U R2 U F2 R' U' F R2 F R U'
18679	3.97+	R U2 R U F R' F U' F' R' U'
18680	01.97	U F2 R' U' R2 U F' R U' R' U'
18681	02.38	U F U2 F' U R' U F2 U2 R U'
18682	02.71	R U' R' U2 F R' U' F2 U2 R2 U'
18683	02.46	R F R2 F R2 U' F' R' F2 R' U'
18684	02.00	R U2 R' U R' F' R2 F' U' R' U'
18685	02.61	F2 R2 U' F U' R2 F2 U' F R U'
18686	02.46	F2 U2 R2 F' R F2 R U F R' U'
18687	02.55	U R F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U'
18688	02.59	R2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
18689	03.53	U' F2 R' U R U' F2 R' U' R' U'
18690	02.25	U' R2 F R2 U' R F' U F' R' U'
18691	02.36	F2 U' F R' U F' R2 F U2 R' U'
18692	01.93	R' F R' U2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' U'
18693	01.91	R U R' F R F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
18694	03.55	U2 R F R' F2 R U2 F2 U' R U'
18695	03.33	F2 R' U F' R U R U' F2 R' U'
18696	02.31	U2 R2 U' F R' F2 U F' U' R' U'
18697	02.43	F2 U' R F' R U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
18698	03.03	F2 U' R' U2 R2 F R' F U2 R' U'
18699	01.31	U R' U F R U' F' R2 U' R' U'
18700	01.72	F U F R2 F' U' F2 R' U' R' U'
18701	02.11	R' U' F' R U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U'
18702	02.58	R2 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R' F' R' U'
18703	01.97	U R' U2 R U2 F' U R2 U R2 U'
18704	02.11	U' F U R' U F2 U R U' R2 U'
18705	02.09	U R2 F' R U R' F U F R' U'
18706	02.00	F' U F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
18707	02.83	R2 F2 R' F' R' U F' R U2 R' U'
18708	02.55	R F R2 U2 R' F' R2 U F R' U'
18709	02.56	R F' U2 F' U' F2 U R2 U' R' U'
18710	01.97	R' U' R2 U' R F U2 R U R' U'
18711	02.78	F2 R' U2 R' U F' R2 U F' R' U'
18712	02.22	F2 U F R2 F R' U' R2 U R' U'
18713	02.90	U F' U' F2 U F' U' R F2 R2 U'
18714	01.81	U2 F' R2 U F' U F' U F2 R' U'
18715	05.83	U' R2 F2 U R U R' U' F2 R' U'
18716	01.96	R' F U F2 R' U F' R2 F R U'
18717	02.44	R2 U' R2 F R U2 F' U F2 R2 U'
18718	02.77	U' R2 U F' R U' F R' U R' U'
18719	02.21	F U' F' R U2 R F2 R' U' R' U'
18720	02.19	R U R' F R2 U2 F2 R' F' R U'
18721	02.96	U' R F R F R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
18722	01.80	F2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U'
18723	02.31	R2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
18724	03.03	U F' U2 F' R U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
18725	01.90	R' U' R2 F' R2 F' R U R' F' U'
18726	02.34	R2 F2 R U2 F U F2 R' U2 R' U'
18727	02.21	F' U2 F2 U2 R U' F R' U' R' U'
18728	02.00	R' U F2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U'
18729	03.84	U F2 U' F' R F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18730	02.05	F2 U2 R' F R' U2 R F2 U R' U'
18731	02.03	U2 F2 R2 U F R2 U' R' U R' U'
18732	01.80	F U F' R2 U' R' F2 R' F' R' U'
18733	02.30	R2 U2 R U F R U R U' R' U'
18734	02.59	F R' F R' U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
18735	02.06	R F' R' F' R2 F' U F U' R' U'
18736	03.13	R F2 U2 F' R U2 R F2 U R' U'
18737	02.41	R F2 R F2 U R' U' R' F R' U'
18738	02.43	U' R' U F2 U F R' U2 F' R' U'
18739	03.28	R U F U' F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U'
18740	03.09	F2 U R' F R' F U R2 F R' U'
18741	02.13	R U R2 U2 F U' F' R U R' U'
18742	05.08	F R2 F2 U' F' R F' R' U' R' U'
18743	02.08	U F R U' R2 F U' F R2 F' U'
18744	02.00	U2 F R' U2 F' U F' U2 F2 R' U'
18745	02.46	U2 F' U' F U2 F' R F2 U' R' U'
18746	02.27	F U2 F U' F2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U'
18747	01.81	U2 F' U F2 U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
18748	02.83	R2 U2 F' U F' U2 F U2 F2 R' U'
18749	02.08	F R' U' R U R2 F' R U R' U'
18750	02.53	R2 F U' R F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U'
18751	02.22	R U2 R U' R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
18752	02.30	R U' F' U F2 U2 F' U' F' R' U'
18753	02.03	R U F2 R' U F2 R' U' F' R2 U'
18754	02.21	F2 U R F' R2 F2 U' R' U R' U'
18755	01.91	R' U2 R F R2 F' U' F U' R2 U'
18756	02.71	R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U F' R' U'
18757	02.22	U' R' U F2 U R U' F' U' R' U'
18758	02.16	R2 F R2 U' R F R2 F R2 F2 U'
18759	3.50+	R' U' R U2 F' R U R U' R2 U'
18760	01.96	R2 U2 R' F R' F2 U F' U' R' U'
18761	02.40	F R2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
18762	02.05	R2 F' R' U F' R U' F2 U' R2 U'
18763	02.22	U R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U'
18764	02.50	F U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R' U R' U'
18765	02.08	R' U F2 R' U R F' U F R' U'
18766	02.50	R2 U' R U2 F2 R F' R F2 R' U'
18767	03.19	R' U F R2 F U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
18768	02.80	U2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R' U'
18769	02.34	R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U R F2 R' U'
18770	01.83	R' F' U R U2 R2 F' R' U R' U'
18771	02.00	F R' U F R' F U F' U' F U'
18772	02.06	U' R2 F R2 F R' F R2 F' R' U'
18773	02.53	F' R2 U' R U' R U' F U R U'
18774	02.11	F2 U F' R U2 R F' R2 U R' U'
18775	01.90	R2 U R' F2 R' U F2 R2 U R U'
18776	03.46	R2 U2 F2 U R' U F' R F' R U'
18777	01.83	U2 F' R' F' R2 U F' U F' R2 U'
18778	01.75	F2 R F2 R2 U' F' U' R' U' R' U'
18779	03.27	R2 U' F' U2 R' F R U' R F' U'
18780	02.83	F' U' R F' R2 F' R U' F2 R U'
18781	DNF(2.16)	U R' U' F2 R F R2 U' F' R' U'
18782	02.88	U F' U R F2 R U2 R U R' U'
18783	02.11	U2 R F R2 U' F' R2 F2 U R2 U'
18784	02.44	U2 R2 U' F' R2 F U R2 U2 R' U'
18785	02.18	U R2 U R F R F2 U' F' R' U'
18786	02.02	R U2 F2 R F' U F2 R' U R U'
18787	02.53	F R F' R F2 U' F' R F2 R U'
18788	02.53	R' F R' U F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
18789	02.84	F R' U' F2 U F2 U R2 F2 R' U'
18790	01.96	F R' U F' R' F R' U F2 R2 U'
18791	03.55	F2 U2 R2 U2 R U' F2 R U2 R2 U'
18792	01.75	F' U2 R U R2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
18793	02.36	U R' F R F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
18794	01.86	R U' R2 U F' U' R F U2 R' U'
18795	03.16	R2 F R2 F' R2 F R' F2 U' R' U'
18796	01.90	U F2 R2 U F' R' U R2 U2 R' U'
18797	02.56	F U2 R2 F' R2 U R' U2 F' R' U'
18798	02.16	U R' U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U'
18799	DNF(1.75)	F' R' F' R U R2 U F' U' R' U'
18800	04.77	U2 R' U R2 F2 U R U2 F R' U'
18801	02.44	U' F2 R' U2 R2 F U' R U' R2 U'
18802	03.97	U F' U' R' F2 R' F' R2 F R' U'
18803	03.00	F' R U2 F2 R' F U2 R' U R' U'
18804	02.47	F' U2 F R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 R' U'
18805	02.93	U F R' F U R2 U R' U2 R U'
18806	05.68	R' U2 F' U R2 F' U' F U' R' U'
18807	03.25	U R2 F2 U' R U' F2 U F2 R' U'
18808	02.03	R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U' F U' R' U'
18809	02.34	U' R F' R' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
18810	02.00	U' R' U F U2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 U'
18811	02.88	F' R2 U' F' U R' U' R U R' U'
18812	02.31	F' R F U' F' R2 F R' U' R' U'
18813	02.34	U F' U R' U2 R U' F2 U R U'
18814	01.58	R' F U2 F2 R2 F' U' F' U' R' U'
18815	02.55	R U R U F2 R F2 R U' R2 U'
18816	02.33	F R' F U2 R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U'
18817	01.68	U2 R F' R' F U2 F R U2 R' U'
18818	02.33	F2 U' F' R' U2 F2 R F U' R' U'
18819	02.22	R2 U' R' F U2 R' U F' U' R' U'
18820	02.61	R2 U' R F' R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'
18821	02.52	R' F U2 F' U2 R F2 R U R' U'
18822	02.69	R F U' R2 U' F R2 U' F R' U'
18823	02.46	F R2 F' R' U F2 R' F U R' U'
18824	02.30	R' U R U' F R F' U2 F' R' U'
18825	02.69	U2 R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' U'
18826	05.19	F R2 F U' F R U2 R F2 R' U'
18827	02.44	U2 R' F U2 R' F R' F2 U R' U'
18828	03.16	F U2 F U R2 F U R2 U' R' U'
18829	02.75	R2 F U' F U' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2
18830	02.15	U R' U R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U'
18831	02.96	F2 R F2 U' F' R U2 F2 U' R2 U'
18832	02.77	U F U' F U' R U F' U2 R' U'
18833	02.55	R2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
18834	03.27	R U' F U' F2 R2 U' F' U R' U'
18835	02.53	R2 F U' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
18836	02.66	F' R2 F' R2 F R2 U R2 U' R' U'
18837	02.68	U' F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
18838	02.19	U2 F' U2 F U F' R F' U R' U'
18839	02.50	U R2 F' R F' R F2 R2 U' R2 U'
18840	03.33	U' F' U' F2 R U' F R2 F2 R' U'
18841	01.97	F2 U R U' F2 R' F R F' R' U'
18842	02.84	F R2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
18843	02.33	U F R' F2 R2 F' R F U R' U'
18844	01.93	F U' R2 U R' F2 R' F U' R' U'
18845	01.86	F' U R' F2 R U' F R' U2 R' U'
18846	01.56	R2 U' R' U' F U' F U' F' R' U'
18847	02.56	F' R U R2 U2 R' F R2 U' R' U'
18848	02.44	R U F2 U' F R F2 R' F R2 U'
18849	03.78	R2 F' R' U R2 F' R' F' U2 R' U'
18850	02.47	R U R' F' R F2 U' F R' F' U'
18851	02.34	F R U' R' F2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
18852	07.36	F U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R F' R' U'
18853	02.25	F U F R2 F U R F' U2 R' U'
18854	02.47	F2 R U F' R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U'
18855	02.21	R F U' F R F' R F2 U R' U'
18856	02.34	U' F2 R U' R U' R' F U R' U'
18857	03.46	R2 F' U' F R2 U' F2 U F R' U'
18858	02.71	R' F' U R' U2 R' U R' U R' U'
18859	03.83	R U R' U2 R2 U' F2 R U' R' U'
18860	04.84	R2 U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 R U R' U'
18861	02.25	F U R U' F U' R F2 U' R' U'
18862	02.97	U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F U2 R' U'
18863	01.91	U' R2 F R' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
18864	02.06	U' R F' U F' R2 F' U' F2 R' U'
18865	02.09	U' F R F2 R U2 R F U R' U'
18866	02.18	R2 U R' U R F U' R2 F2 R' U'
18867	03.19	R' U' F2 U F' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
18868	02.03	R2 F2 U' F U' R F R2 F2 R' U'
18869	01.97	F2 U F' U' R F2 R F' U R' U'
18870	02.61	F U2 F' R U2 R U' R2 U R' U'
18871	02.18	R U2 R' F R2 F R F' U' R' U2
18872	01.93	U2 R' F U' R F U R2 U' R2 U'
18873	01.68	F' U F' U' F' R2 F' R' U R' U'
18874	02.53	F' R2 F' R F U' F2 R U2 R U'
18875	02.27	U' F U2 F R2 F' R2 U R F' U'
18876	02.27	U2 F R' F' R2 F2 R2 F U' R' U'
18877	03.33	U' R2 F2 U R' F' U F' U R2 U'
18878	02.71	F' U2 F R F' U2 R F' U' R' U'
18879	04.09	R U2 R U F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
18880	01.72	U2 F' R' U' F2 R F R U2 R' U'
18881	02.41	R' U F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
18882	01.69	F2 R F U R2 F' R U F R U'
18883	01.65	U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 F U' R' U'
18884	02.21	R2 U F U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U'
18885	02.44	F2 R2 U2 R F2 R' F U F R' U'
18886	02.53	F' R U' F U' R F2 R' F2 R' U'
18887	02.06	R' U R F R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U'
18888	02.31	R U2 R2 F R' U R F2 U' R' U'
18889	02.03	U F' U2 F2 R' F' R' F2 U R' U'
18890	01.69	U2 R' U' R U' F U R' U R' U'
18891	02.15	R F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U F' R' U'
18892	04.36	F R2 U2 R U R2 U F2 U R' U'
18893	01.72	U F U R' U2 F U' R' F2 R' U'
18894	03.33	U2 F2 U F2 U R' U' R' U' R' U'
18895	02.15	U' F' U2 F' R2 F R' U F2 R' U'
18896	02.28	R F2 U F' U2 F' U' F' U' R' U'
18897	01.30	F' R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U'
18898	03.81	U' F R U' R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
18899	01.91	F U2 R U R F' R U F2 R' U'
18900	02.47	F' U R2 U R' U R2 F' U R U'
18901	01.90	U2 R2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U F' U'
18902	02.16	R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U R U' R' U'
18903	02.15	U' F' R F R' U2 F R' U2 R' U'
18904	02.58	U' F U2 F' R U F' R2 U2 R' U'
18905	02.86	F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U F U R' U'
18906	02.03	R2 U F' U' R2 U' R' F2 U R' U'
18907	03.11	F' R' F R' F U' R2 U F2 R U'
18908	02.47	R' F U2 R2 U' F U R' U R' U'
18909	02.71	F R2 F R' U2 F R F U' R' U'
18910	02.63	U' R2 U' F2 R U' R F2 U' R2 U'
18911	03.43	R2 U' F2 R2 U F U' R' U' R' U'
18912	02.16	R' F' U2 F U' F R' U2 F2 R U'
18913	02.96	U R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F R U'
18914	02.09	F U' F R' F R U' R' U2 R' U'
18915	02.27	R U2 F U' F2 U R2 F U' R2 U'
18916	01.94	F' U2 R2 U R F2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
18917	03.81	U R' F2 R2 F2 U' R U F R2 U'
18918	02.15	U' F' U2 R' U F R2 F2 U' R' U'
18919	02.47	F' U2 R2 F' R F U R' U' R2 U'
18920	02.34	U R U2 F2 U' F2 U F U' R' U'
18921	02.63	R F' R U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U'
18922	02.38	F' U F R' F2 U F' R2 U' R' U'
18923	02.40	U' F U' F' R2 F' U R2 U' R' U'
18924	02.53	U' R F' U F' R U2 F' U R' U'
18925	02.46	F' U F' U F2 R' U F' U R2 U'
18926	03.09	U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U F2 U' R' U'
18927	02.22	R2 F U' R2 F U F R2 U2 R2 U'
18928	02.03	F U2 F U2 F U F' R U F' U'
18929	01.86	R U2 R' U R' F R F U2 R' U'
18930	03.02	R2 U R U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R' U'
18931	02.05	F' U F' R2 U2 R' F U' F' R' U'
18932	02.55	R U' F2 U R U' F2 R U R2 U'
18933	01.68	R2 U F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
18934	3.93+	F' U' F R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U'
18935	01.41	R2 F' U' R F2 U F R' U' R' U'
18936	02.22	R' F R2 U2 F R' U R F' R' U'
18937	04.97	F R U' R' U' F2 U R U F' U'
18938	DNF(1.86)	F R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U' R2 U'
18939	02.55	U R2 F' R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
18940	04.66	U F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U'
18941	03.46	F U' F U' F R2 F' R2 U R2 U'
18942	02.21	R' F U' R U R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
18943	01.63	U F R2 F2 U' F2 U R' U R' U'
18944	02.66	R' U2 F' R2 F R' F U' F R' U'
18945	02.02	U2 R F' U F U2 F2 R2 F' R U'
18946	02.22	U F U F' R F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
18947	02.28	F2 R U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F R' U'
18948	02.90	U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R' F R2 U'
18949	02.08	R2 U2 R' U R' U' F R2 U R2 U'
18950	02.02	U F' U' R2 F U' R' U F2 R' U'
18951	01.53	R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' R' U'
18952	01.63	U2 R2 F R' F2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
18953	01.97	U F R' U' F2 R U2 R' U' R2 U'
18954	14.33	U2 R F2 U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
18955	02.05	U' R' F R' F' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
18956	02.33	R2 U F R2 U' F' R2 U2 F R' U'
18957	01.91	U F2 R U2 R' U' R2 U' F R' U'
18958	01.97	U2 R' F2 R U' F U' R' U' R' U'
18959	02.50	F R' U' F2 R U2 F2 R' U R' U'
18960	01.88	U F' R F2 U2 R U R U2 R' U'
18961	03.16	F2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U' R F' R' U'
18962	02.18	U R' U R' F R F2 U F2 R' U'
18963	02.11	F' R2 F U F' R F R2 F' R' U'
18964	01.97	F' U2 F U2 R' F U2 F' U R' U'
18965	01.66	R2 F U F' U' F' U2 F U2 R' U'
18966	02.96	R U R' U2 F2 R' F R U' R' U'
18967	03.02	F U2 F U' F2 U' F U' F' R' U'
18968	02.68	F2 U R' U F R2 U' R' U R' U'
18969	01.47	R2 U' F U' F2 U2 R F' U2 R' U'
18970	02.05	F2 U R' U' F' U2 F2 R F' R U'
18971	01.78	U' F' U' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
18972	02.00	U R U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F2 R' U'
18973	02.00	F2 U F2 R2 U R' F R2 U2 R' U'
18974	02.15	R2 F R' F' U2 F' U2 F U R' U'
18975	02.30	U' R F' R U' F U2 R2 F R' U'
18976	01.86	U2 R F R U2 F' U R2 U2 R' U'
18977	01.80	F2 R' U R F R F2 U' F R' U'
18978	02.00	F2 U2 R F' R' F U R' F' R' U'
18979	02.43	U' F' U F2 R' U F R F' R2 U'
18980	01.77	U' R2 U' F2 U' R U' R2 F R U'
18981	01.72	R U2 R F U2 R' F U2 F2 R' U'
18982	02.55	R' U' F2 R' F2 U2 R F' U' R' U'
18983	02.08	U F2 U' F U2 F R2 F' U R' U'
18984	02.36	R F' R U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
18985	02.09	U' R2 U R' U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
18986	02.50	U2 F U' R' F R2 U R2 U' R' U'
18987	01.68	U F U' R U2 F' U R F2 R' U'
18988	02.27	U F2 U F U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
18989	02.05	R' F' U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U'
18990	03.03	F U2 F U2 R F' U' F2 U' R' U'
18991	01.83	F' R' U' F2 R' U F2 U F' R' U'
18992	03.06	U' F2 U R' F U R F2 U R' U'
18993	02.77	F2 U' R F R F U2 R' U R' U'
18994	02.15	U2 R U' F R2 F R' F2 U R' U'
18995	02.15	F R U2 R U2 F R' F2 U' R' U'
18996	02.25	U R' F2 R' F U' F R2 U2 R' U'
18997	02.81	U R' U2 F' U R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
18998	04.16	U' R' U2 F U' R U' F2 U2 R' U'
18999	02.59	F U F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R' U'
19000	01.68	U2 F U' R2 U' F U' R2 F' R' U'
19001	02.31	F U' R' U' R' F2 U R2 U2 F' U'
19002	02.09	U2 F2 U R U2 F' U R U2 R' U'
19003	02.03	F' U F2 U F' U F R2 U R' U'
19004	02.08	F U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
19005	02.44	U R F' R2 U2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
19006	01.75	U' R2 F2 U R F U' R2 F' R' U'
19007	01.97	F U F R2 U' F2 U' F U' R' U'
19008	02.08	U F2 U F2 U R2 U R U' R2 U'
19009	02.21	U' R U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
19010	01.77	R U2 F' U' R' U R2 F U' R U'
19011	01.84	F R2 F U' F2 U2 F2 R' U R' U'
19012	02.47	U' F2 R' U R2 F' U' F2 U' R' U'
19013	02.96	U F' R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
19014	01.86	R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U2 R' U R' U'
19015	02.75	F R2 F' R U' R U' R F' R U'
19016	01.97	U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F U F R' U'
19017	02.09	U' F U2 R' U F R2 F U R U'
19018	02.41	F' U2 F U' F R' U2 R2 F2 R2 U'
19019	01.59	F' U' F2 R U' R F2 U2 F' R2 U'
19020	03.83	U' R' U' R2 F U2 F' U' F2 R' U'
19021	02.69	F U' R' F R2 F' U' F2 U' R' U'
19022	02.65	F U2 F' R' F2 R U2 R U' R' U'
19023	02.41	U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U F U2 R' U'
19024	4.58+	R2 F' U' R U' R F R U' R' U'
19025	02.80	R2 F R' U F' R2 F R U' R2 U'
19026	02.31	R2 U F' U F U2 R F2 U' R' U'
19027	03.52	R2 F' U' R2 F R2 U2 F U R2 U'
19028	02.41	R2 U2 R F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2
19029	03.03	R' F U2 R2 U' F U R2 U' R' U'
19030	02.78	F2 R U2 F U2 F R' U F2 R' U'
19031	02.15	F' R' U' F U' R' U' R2 F R2 U'
19032	01.75	R U2 R F R' U R F' U2 R2 U'
19033	02.47	F' R' F R2 U R' F' R' U' R' U'
19034	02.72	U' F' U2 R U' F' U2 F2 U2 R U'
19035	02.44	F U R' U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
19036	01.94	U2 R U2 R U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
19037	02.15	R2 F2 R' U F' R U' R U2 R' U'
19038	02.55	F2 U F2 R' F R U' R' U2 R' U'
19039	02.06	U2 R F' R U' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
19040	02.52	U R F' R F R2 F U F' R' U'
19041	02.11	F' R F2 R U' R' F U F' R' U'
19042	03.19	F R' F2 U R' F' R F' U2 R' U'
19043	02.21	U' R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' R' U'
19044	02.19	F' R2 F U F2 U' R' U2 F R U'
19045	04.46	F' U2 F' U' R F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
19046	02.05	R2 U F2 U R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
19047	03.30	U' R2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R' U'
19048	03.90	F2 R U' F U' F2 R F U' R U'
19049	03.30	U' R' F' R F R' U F U2 R' U'
19050	02.65	F U F2 R U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U'
19051	02.31	U2 R2 U' F2 U' F' U R U' R' U'
19052	02.06	R' F R2 F2 U R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
19053	02.68	U' R' F' U2 R F' U F2 U' R' U'
19054	03.11	U R U2 F' R2 U' F' U F' R2 U'
19055	02.53	F R F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U'
19056	02.47	R' F' R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F R' U'
19057	02.84	R2 F' R2 U F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
19058	02.41	U R' U' F2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
19059	02.05	R' F' R U F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
19060	02.72	U F2 U' R' F2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
19061	02.93	U F2 R U' R U2 F U' F' R' U'
19062	04.18	R' U2 F2 R F' R' F' R' U R' U'
19063	01.81	U2 R' U' R F2 R' U2 R F2 R' U'
19064	02.36	R F2 U R' F' R U' R' F R' U'
19065	02.65	U F' R F U' F U2 R2 U' R' U'
19066	02.36	R' U2 F' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 R U'
19067	02.11	R U' F2 R F' U R2 F2 U R' U'
19068	02.56	F' U2 R2 U F' U2 R2 F U2 R' U'
19069	02.09	U2 R2 F U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F' U'
19070	02.66	F' U2 R2 F R U R' U2 F R' U'
19071	03.21	U F R U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U'
19072	01.47	F' R' F R' U' F U' F' U R U'
19073	02.65	F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F R' F' R' U'
19074	03.08	F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R' U'
19075	02.50	R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U' F2 R' U'
19076	03.09	R2 U' F' U' F R2 U' F2 U R2 U'
19077	10.18	F2 R2 U' R U F U2 R' U2 R' U'
19078	02.50	F' U R2 U F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
19079	02.36	R2 F' U2 F' U2 R F' R2 U2 R' U'
19080	02.80	U' F R2 F U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
19081	02.02	R U F2 U F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
19082	02.18	U' R F' U2 F R2 F' U F' R2 U'
19083	01.30	U2 R U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
19084	02.11	U R' F2 R2 F' U R F2 U' R' U'
19085	01.84	U R U2 R' U F2 U R U2 R' U'
19086	01.78	U F U R' F R U' R2 F R U'
19087	02.41	R2 F' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U'
19088	02.11	U R2 F2 R' U' F' U' F U' R' U'
19089	02.03	R' U R2 U' R U' F2 U F2 R2 U'
19090	01.33	U2 R2 F2 U' F R U' F' U' R' U'
19091	02.22	F' U R' F' U2 F2 R F2 U' R' U'
19092	06.08	R2 F R U' R F R' U F2 R2 U'
19093	01.88	R' U2 R' F' R2 F' U' F U' F' U'
19094	02.81	F' U F' U' F2 R F2 R U' R' U'
19095	02.34	F' U2 F' U R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' U'
19096	01.78	R U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
19097	02.38	R F2 U' F' U F R U2 F' R' U'
19098	03.06	F2 U2 F R' U' R2 U F2 U2 R U'
19099	02.40	F' R' U F' R' F' U' R U' R' U'
19100	02.33	F R' U' R F2 U2 R U F R' U'
19101	01.84	R' F R' F' U2 F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
19102	09.22	F R' F R U F U2 R' F' R2 U'
19103	02.18	U R2 F R2 F2 U R' F2 R F' U'
19104	04.38	F2 R2 F U F2 R' F R F R' U'
19105	02.11	F' U R2 U2 F2 U' F U2 F2 R2 U'
19106	02.21	F2 R2 U' R F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 U'
19107	03.15	U R2 U F2 R2 U' F' R2 F R' U'
19108	01.91	R U2 F2 R' U F' U R2 F' R2 U'
19109	02.11	R F' R F' U' R2 U F' U' R' U'
19110	01.66	U' F' U2 F U' R' U F' U' R' U'
19111	02.52	R2 U' R2 U R F U' F' U2 F' U'
19112	02.40	F' R2 U2 F U' F' U F2 U R2 U'
19113	02.40	F2 U R U2 F R U2 R2 F' R2 U'
19114	01.52	U' R2 F2 U R2 F' U R F2 R' U'
19115	02.21	U R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U F R' U'
19116	02.71	U' R' U2 R U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
19117	03.69	U2 R' U2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 R' U'
19118	02.09	U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 F2 R' U'
19119	02.06	R2 U2 F' U2 R F R U2 F R' U'
19120	02.09	F U2 R2 F U F' U' F U2 R' U'
19121	02.05	R' F2 R U F2 R' U R' U R' U'
19122	01.56	F' R' U' R' U R' U F U R' U'
19123	DNF(1.94)	R U' F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
19124	02.18	U' F' U' F' R2 U F' R' F2 R' U'
19125	02.28	F2 U F R' U F' R' U F2 R' U'
19126	01.97	R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U' R F' R2 U'
19127	01.81	U F R2 U' F R2 U F U' R' U'
19128	01.58	U' R U F' R2 F U R F' R' U'
19129	02.40	U2 F U F2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U'
19130	01.63	U2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 F R2 U' R' U'
19131	02.44	R U' F R2 F U2 F R' U' R U'
19132	01.96	F' U2 F R2 F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
19133	01.59	R' F' R' F R' F2 R' U F R' U'
19134	01.38	R2 U2 F U2 R' F R F' U' R' U'
19135	02.22	U R F2 U2 R' U F' U F2 R2 U'
19136	01.78	U' R F2 R' F2 U R' F U' R' U'
19137	4.55+	R2 F U' F' R U2 F2 R U R' U'
19138	02.66	R2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
19139	03.59	F' U' F U2 R' U2 F2 R F R' U'
19140	02.55	R' U F2 R' U R2 U' R' F R' U'
19141	02.11	U2 F U2 F2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U'
19142	01.91	U' F U2 R F' R F2 R U' R' U'
19143	01.43	F' R' U F U' F U2 R U' R' U'
19144	02.09	F U' R' F2 R' U R' F U2 R' U'
19145	03.58	U F' R2 U' R U2 R F' U2 R' U'
19146	03.13	U2 R2 F2 R F' R U2 R U R' U'
19147	05.47	U' F R F2 R F2 U R' U R' U'
19148	02.40	U' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
19149	03.15	U F' U' R U2 R2 F R' U' R' U'
19150	03.36	U F' R F R' F U' R' U R' U'
19151	03.33	F R F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U'
19152	01.66	F' R' F' R U2 F' U' R' F' R' U'
19153	03.06	R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
19154	03.56	R U F' U2 R' U F U' F2 R2 U'
19155	02.50	R U' R' U' F2 R' U F2 U' R' U'
19156	02.15	F' U' R2 F' U R' U R2 U' R' U'
19157	02.21	F2 U R2 U F2 R2 F R U2 R' U'
19158	03.58	R2 U2 R U2 F' R F R U R' U'
19159	01.71	F U' R2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F R2 U'
19160	01.91	F' U2 R F' U2 F R' U F' R2 U'
19161	01.52	R2 U' R F2 R F' U' R' U' R' U'
19162	01.11	R U' R U' R F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
19163	02.25	R U' R' U F R' U2 F U2 R2 U'
19164	01.91	R2 U' F U2 F U' F R' U R2 U'
19165	03.27	U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R F' R' U'
19166	02.50	F R2 F' U' F2 R2 U R' F' R2 U'
19167	02.31	R2 U F U2 F U' F U2 F' R U'
19168	02.02	F' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U F' U' R2 U'
19169	02.00	R' F' R' F U' R' U2 R U R' U'
19170	01.86	R F' R2 F' U' R2 U F2 U R' U'
19171	03.43	F2 U' R F' R' U F' R U R' U'
19172	01.97	U2 R2 F' U' R' U F2 R2 U' R U'
19173	02.30	U R2 U2 R' F' R F' R U R U'
19174	01.91	R2 U' F' R F U' F2 R' F' R' U'
19175	01.75	R' U F' R2 U2 R' F R U' R2 U'
19176	02.11	F R' F R' F2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
19177	03.33	R' F' U' R F R' U R' U' R' U'
19178	01.88	R U2 R' U' R U' F2 R U2 R' U'
19179	02.75	F2 R2 F2 R U' R' U R U' R' U'
19180	01.75	F R F' U2 R2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
19181	4.48+	U2 R U' F R2 U2 F R2 U R' U'
19182	01.52	U2 R2 U' R U' R U R U2 R' U'
19183	02.65	F2 U R' F2 U' R' F R' U' R' U'
19184	02.02	U2 R' U2 F R' U F2 U F' R2 U'
19185	01.46	U F' R' U R U F R' U' R' U'
19186	02.19	F U2 F R2 U R U' F U2 R' U'
19187	02.84	U F2 R F R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U'
19188	01.94	U R' U F' R2 U2 F R U2 R' U'
19189	02.21	F R' F R' F R2 F R F' R' U'
19190	02.25	U' R U' F2 U' R U' R U' R' U'
19191	01.84	U F U2 R2 F' R U F' U' R' U'
19192	02.16	F' U F U R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'
19193	03.94	U R' F2 R' F2 U' F R2 F R' U'
19194	03.75	F' R2 F R F' R2 F R' U' R2 U'
19195	02.09	F R2 U' F' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U'
19196	02.94	U R F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U R2 U'
19197	01.61	F' U F R2 U R2 U R F2 R' U'
19198	03.72	R2 F2 R2 F' R' U F' U F' R' U'
19199	05.78	F' U R U' F2 R U' R U' R' U'
19200	02.44	U2 R' F U2 R2 U' F R U' R2 U'
19201	02.44	R2 U' F' R F' R F2 U' F' R U'
19202	01.94	U2 R U' R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R' U'
19203	01.93	F2 R U' R F2 R F U F R' U'
19204	02.28	F R2 U2 R F2 R' U' F' U' R' U'
19205	02.97	U' F2 R U' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
19206	02.27	F U2 F' U2 R' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
19207	02.06	F2 R2 F' R U R' F R2 U' R2 U'
19208	01.65	U2 F U2 R U' F2 U' R' U' R' U'
19209	01.78	U' F' U' R2 F R' F R2 U R' U'
19210	4.44+	U R F' U F2 R' F U' F2 R' U'
19211	01.58	R F R U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U'
19212	01.88	U F U2 F' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U'
19213	02.09	R' F' R2 F' U F R2 F2 U' F' U'
19214	01.83	R U2 R' U2 F R F R' F R2 U'
19215	02.53	F2 R F U2 R2 F' U' R2 U R' U'
19216	01.31	U2 R2 U2 R F' U2 R U2 F' R2 U'
19217	02.03	F2 R2 F2 R' F R2 U' F U R U'
19218	02.63	R F2 R F2 U F' U R2 U' R' U'
19219	02.50	R F2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 R' U'
19220	01.94	R' F2 R2 U R' U2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
19221	02.11	F' U' R2 F2 R' F U R' F' R' U'
19222	01.86	U R2 F R U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
19223	02.65	R F2 R U R' U F' U F' R' U'
19224	02.30	F2 R U' F2 R U2 R' F U R' U'
19225	01.90	F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R F' U' R' U'
19226	03.08	U' F2 R' U R2 F R2 F U2 R' U'
19227	02.16	U' R' U F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
19228	01.75	U2 F U' R U F2 U R2 U2 R' U'
19229	DNF(1.84)	U2 R F' U2 F' R U F' U' R' U'
19230	02.21	R' U F2 R' U' F' R F2 U' R2 U'
19231	03.31	U R' U' R' F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
19232	02.16	U F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 U F' R' U'
19233	02.06	R F2 U2 F' R' F U' R' F2 R' U'
19234	02.27	F R' U F' R U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
19235	02.13	R U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
19236	02.22	F U F2 U F2 R' U R U' R' U'
19237	02.75	R2 F U' R2 U' R' U R' U R' U'
19238	02.41	U' R2 F2 U R' F2 R F U' R' U'
19239	02.31	F2 R2 F' R' U R' U F2 U2 R U'
19240	02.88	R F U' F U' F2 R F U R2 U'
19241	02.30	R F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 R2 U' R' U'
19242	02.06	F U' F' U R2 U F R2 U R U'
19243	02.11	R' U' R' F U2 F R' U F2 R2 U'
19244	01.96	F R2 F' U R2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'
19245	02.13	U' R U' F R' U R2 F' U2 R2 U'
19246	02.91	R2 F' R2 F' R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
19247	02.13	F2 R' U' R2 F R' U' R' U' R2 U'
19248	02.46	U' R2 F2 U' F U R' U' F2 R' U'
19249	01.68	U R2 U F' U2 F R2 F U R' U'
19250	01.47	F' U' R F2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
19251	01.91	F U R U' F R U R' U2 R' U'
19252	01.86	F2 R F' R2 F' U' R F2 U' R2 U'
19253	01.84	F2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
19254	02.31	U F R2 F' R F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
19255	02.86	F R U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
19256	02.03	F2 R' U F2 R' F' R2 U F' R2 U'
19257	03.19	U' F R' F R2 U' F R2 F' R' U'
19258	02.02	R F' U' R' F U2 R2 F' U R' U'
19259	05.34	R U2 R' U R F' U R U2 R' U'
19260	02.81	U R2 U2 F U' F R' U' F' R' U'
19261	01.50	U' R' F U F' U R2 U F2 R' U'
19262	02.08	R U2 F' U R2 F U' F U2 R2 U'
19263	02.27	R U2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
19264	01.68	F2 R2 U' R' U F U R2 U' R' U'
19265	04.27	F2 R2 F' U' R U' F' U' F' R' U'
19266	02.68	U F' R U' R' U R' U2 F R2 U'
19267	01.75	F' R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 F' R2 U'
19268	05.28	U2 F' U2 R F R2 U' R U' R' U'
19269	02.31	U R2 F' U' F' U F2 R U' R' U'
19270	02.41	R U2 F2 R' U' R F2 R U' R' U'
19271	02.80	R F' U' F R' U' R F2 U' R2 U'
19272	02.44	U' R U' F R2 F2 U R' U2 R' U'
19273	DNF(0.00)	U' F2 R' F U' R U R U2 R' U'
19274	02.08	R' U' R U R2 F2 U R U2 R' U'
19275	02.61	F R2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
19276	02.34	U R' F' R' F2 U R F2 U R' U'
19277	02.11	U R' F R F' R F2 R U2 R2 U'
19278	03.66	U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
19279	04.33	U2 R U R2 U2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U'
19280	03.19	R F R F2 U' R F2 R2 U R' U'
19281	01.61	U F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U F' R' U'
19282	02.83	R' U F2 U R U R' U' F2 R2 U'
19283	03.18	F' U' R U2 R U F2 U2 R F' U'
19284	4.31+	U' F R' F U' R U R2 U F U'
19285	02.34	R2 U' F' U' R2 F R U F R2 U'
19286	04.59	F' R F' R F R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
19287	02.56	R2 U' R' U R F' U F' U2 R2 U'
19288	01.52	U2 R' U R' U F U2 R U' R' U'
19289	02.28	R F' U2 R F' R' F' R U R' U'
19290	01.59	F' U' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 R2 U'
19291	01.78	F2 R U F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
19292	02.34	F R2 F' R F2 R U R2 F' R U'
19293	02.16	R F U2 F U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
19294	01.93	F' U2 F2 R' F' U F2 R U' R' U'
19295	02.00	U' F U' R U R F' R U' R' U'
19296	02.53	F2 R U F U2 F U2 R' U' R' U'
19297	02.43	U2 R' F U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
19298	01.78	R2 F U2 R' U' R' F R' F R' U'
19299	DNF(1.72)	R F U' F2 R F' R2 F2 U R2 U'
19300	03.34	R F' R U2 R2 F2 U' F' U R' U'
19301	02.86	F' U2 R F' R2 F' R F' U R2 U'
19302	01.68	U R' U F2 U R F R2 U2 R' U'
19303	02.16	R' F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
19304	01.90	U F' U2 F' U' R' F' R F2 R2 U'
19305	02.31	R F U' F2 U2 R F' R' F' R2 U'
19306	02.00	U R U2 R' F' U F' R U2 R' U'
19307	02.34	F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
19308	02.65	R' U F U2 R F' U' R U R' U'
19309	03.22	R' F U2 R' U F2 U R U' R' U'
19310	01.96	R' F' R U2 F' U' R U2 F R' U'
19311	02.28	U F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R U2 R U'
19312	01.63	F R2 U F' U' R F R2 U' F2 U'
19313	02.30	R U R2 F2 U2 R' F U F' R' U'
19314	02.11	F2 U R' F' R F R' F2 U2 R' U'
19315	02.21	U' F2 U F' R' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
19316	02.08	U' F' R F' R U F' R' U2 R' U'
19317	02.78	F' R U R' F U' R2 F U R2 U'
19318	02.13	R U2 F' U R' F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
19319	01.94	F R' F U F2 R' F R' U R' U'
19320	01.93	U' R' F' U F2 R F' U F2 R U'
19321	02.27	U2 R U2 F' R' F' U2 R U' R2 U'
19322	02.21	U' F U2 F' R2 F U2 R U R' U'
19323	02.18	R' F' U' F R2 U' F' R' F2 R' U'
19324	01.84	U' F U F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
19325	01.58	U R U' R F' R' U F R2 F' U'
19326	02.05	U2 R U F2 U F2 R' U' F' R' U'
19327	01.94	F R2 U R' U F' U2 R' U' R' U'
19328	02.06	R2 U2 R F2 R' F U' R' U' R2 U'
19329	02.36	U F' R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
19330	01.80	R' U2 F R' U R2 F R' U' R' U'
19331	05.15	U F U' R' U2 F2 R F U R' U'
19332	02.08	R2 F' U' F U' F U2 F U2 R' U'
19333	01.91	R2 U' F U F R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
19334	01.75	F' U' R F2 R F U' R U' R2 U'
19335	02.22	U F' U R' U2 R U2 F' U' R' U'
19336	02.34	U R' U F2 R' U2 R F U' R2 U'
19337	01.72	R' U' R F' R2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
19338	02.31	U2 F' U R2 U R2 F R' U2 R' U'
19339	01.91	U F' R2 F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
19340	01.94	F' R U2 R F U' F U' F R' U'
19341	02.34	R2 U R' F2 R U' F2 U' F' R' U'
19342	02.68	F U' F U F R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
19343	02.52	R' U2 F2 R' F R' U F2 U' R U'
19344	02.19	U2 F R2 F U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
19345	03.50	U' R2 U' R F2 U R2 U F2 R' U'
19346	02.18	F2 U2 F' U F U' F R2 U2 R' U'
19347	02.78	U F U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
19348	02.38	F' R F R' F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U'
19349	02.69	F U F' U F' R F2 U' F' R' U'
19350	02.21	F R2 U R F R F R' U' R' U'
19351	01.77	U R' U F U' F U R U R' U'
19352	01.96	F' R2 U' R F' R U' F U' R' U'
19353	02.13	F2 U' F' U2 F' R' F R' U2 R' U'
19354	02.13	R2 F2 R' U F2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
19355	01.27	U' F U R' F R' U R U2 R' U'
19356	02.33	U F' R2 F' U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U'
19357	02.65	U2 R U' R' F U F' R F' R' U'
19358	02.40	R' F2 U2 R U' R F' R2 U' R' U'
19359	01.96	U F' U' R U R2 F' R U2 R2 U'
19360	02.19	R' U2 F R F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U'
19361	02.27	F2 R F' R' U' R2 F R' F R2 U'
19362	02.09	R' U R2 F2 U F U2 F' U' R' U'
19363	01.96	R' U' F R F' R2 U R' U' R2 U'
19364	02.16	U' F' R F' R' F U2 R U2 R' U'
19365	02.11	R' F2 R2 F' R2 F' U R F R' U'
19366	01.94	F' R U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U'
19367	02.63	U F U R2 U R2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
19368	01.72	U R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F U' R' U'
19369	03.18	R' U R2 F U2 F2 U' R F2 R' U'
19370	01.55	U' R' U F2 U2 F2 U' R U R' U'
19371	02.28	R' F R2 U R' U2 F U2 F' R' U'
19372	02.65	U R' F' R' F' R2 F2 R' U R U'
19373	02.25	U R U' R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
19374	02.84	U2 F' U2 F R F' U R' U2 R' U'
19375	02.27	U' R U2 F' R2 U2 F' R U R2 U'
19376	02.02	U R2 F' U' R F2 R F U2 R2 U'
19377	02.21	R2 F' R U F R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
19378	03.00	R2 F' R' F2 R' U' R2 U' F' R2 U'
19379	02.18	U2 R' F R F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
19380	01.88	F R U' R' F2 R U' F U' R' U'
19381	01.84	R' F' U R2 U R' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
19382	02.00	F' R U2 R' U F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
19383	01.86	R2 U F R2 F2 U F2 U F2 R' U'
19384	02.65	R F' U2 R U2 R' F' R2 F' R' U'
19385	02.53	R U2 F U' R' F U' F2 U' R2 U'
19386	01.80	R2 U R' F U2 R2 F R U2 R' U'
19387	02.19	F2 R2 F' U F' U' F2 R F' R2 U'
19388	01.84	F' R2 U R U2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U'
19389	02.33	U2 F2 R' F U R2 F R2 U' R' U'
19390	02.61	F2 R' U' R F U' F R' U2 R' U'
19391	02.05	U' F' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R' U'
19392	03.71	U R F2 U F' R' F R2 U R' U'
19393	02.61	F2 R' F2 U F' R2 U' R F2 R' U'
19394	02.31	F R2 U2 F U F2 R U R F' U'
19395	01.44	U F2 R F' R U' F R U2 R2 U'
19396	02.38	U' F2 R2 F' R' U F R2 U' R' U'
19397	02.84	F' U' R U' R2 U F2 U' F' R' U'
19398	02.03	F' U R2 U' F R' F2 U' F R' U'
19399	02.43	U' R F R2 U' F U' R2 U R U'
19400	5.44+	F' R2 F' U F R' U R U R' U'
19401	03.09	R2 U R2 U F2 R F' R2 U' R' U'
19402	02.55	F' U2 F U R2 F' R F' U R' U'
19403	01.97	R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U R U R' U'
19404	02.27	F U' R2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
19405	02.91	R' U R2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' R' U'
19406	01.84	R U2 R U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
19407	02.88	F' U2 F' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
19408	02.25	F R F2 R' F2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
19409	02.05	R' U F' R U' F' U' F U R' U'
19410	02.13	U R' F U' F R' U R F2 R2 U'
19411	02.38	R2 F' U R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
19412	02.18	R U' F' R2 F' R F2 U' F2 R' U'
19413	02.21	U F R2 U' R F2 U F2 U' R' U'
19414	02.28	F2 R' U R F' R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
19415	02.72	R U R' F' R F' U R F' R2 U'
19416	02.86	U F2 U R U2 R U' F2 U' R' U'
19417	02.36	F' R' U' R2 F U F2 R' U R' U'
19418	01.91	R' F2 R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
19419	03.34	R U R2 U R2 U R' F' U' R' U'
19420	03.18	U R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
19421	05.81	F' R F R U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U'
19422	02.90	U R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' F U R' U'
19423	02.13	U R F' R2 U F' U R2 U' R' U'
19424	02.06	R' F U F R' U F' R2 U2 R' U'
19425	01.47	U' F2 U R' F' U2 R U' F' R' U'
19426	02.31	U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 F R' U'
19427	02.05	F' U2 R2 U2 R F R U' F2 R' U'
19428	02.15	R2 F2 R2 U F' R U' R' F2 R' U'
19429	02.69	F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
19430	03.93	F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R U R' U'
19431	02.06	F U' F2 R F R2 F R F R' U'
19432	02.58	F' U2 R2 F' R F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
19433	02.06	U2 F2 R2 F' U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
19434	01.53	U' F U2 R U' R2 U' F2 U F' U'
19435	02.09	R' U' F' R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U'
19436	02.11	F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
19437	02.50	F' U R' U' R F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
19438	02.05	F2 U R2 U R' F2 R' F U2 R' U'
19439	02.30	U2 R U2 F R2 F U' F U R' U'
19440	01.97	U R' F R' U R' F U F R' U'
19441	02.27	U F U' R F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'
19442	02.59	F2 R2 U F' U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
19443	02.86	R2 U' R F' U2 F R' F U R' U'
19444	02.16	F' U R F' R U F' R' U2 R' U'
19445	03.90	R U' R2 U F' R2 U' F U' R2 U'
19446	02.31	R F2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
19447	02.83	U' R U F' U R2 U' R' U R' U'
19448	02.96	U F2 R' F R2 U2 F R' U2 R2 U'
19449	02.06	F U' R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
19450	02.30	U F' R' U F2 R2 F' U F' R' U'
19451	01.84	U' R' U2 R' F' U F' R2 U2 R2 U'
19452	02.41	R2 F R U' R F' R F2 U2 R2 U'
19453	02.46	U' F' R2 F' U R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
19454	02.30	R2 F2 U' F' U2 R U' F' U2 R' U'
19455	01.84	U2 F R2 U' F R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
19456	03.47	F2 R F U2 R' U F R2 U R' U'
19457	02.58	F R' F R' U R U' F U R' U'
19458	03.55	F' U' R F R2 U F R' U2 R' U'
19459	02.15	U R2 U' F' U' R2 U F' U2 R' U'
19460	01.97	R' F2 U R2 U2 F' U' F2 U R U'
19461	DNF(2.06)	F' R2 F' R2 U F' U' R2 U R2 U'
19462	02.38	R2 F' R' F U2 R' U R2 U R' U'
19463	02.46	R2 F2 R U' R2 U F2 R' U' R2 U'
19464	02.52	U2 R U R F R2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
19465	03.81	U' F2 R2 F R' U R F' U' R' U'
19466	01.75	U2 R' U R' U2 R U F U2 R' U'
19467	02.05	U' R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' F2 R' U'
19468	02.44	F U R' U2 F U' F' R U2 R' U'
19469	03.44	R' U F2 U F2 R' U F2 U2 R' U'
19470	03.08	R F' R2 U2 F U F2 R' U' R2 U'
19471	02.22	F' U' R' U2 R2 F U' R F' R' U'
19472	02.40	U F U2 F U F' R U2 F R' U'
19473	02.34	U2 F' U F' U' F R F2 U2 R2 U'
19474	03.63	F' U F R' U2 F U2 R' U F2 U'
19475	02.34	R' F U' F R' U2 R' U F R' U'
19476	03.61	R F2 R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
19477	01.93	F2 U2 R F U F' U' F' U' R' U'
19478	02.33	R' U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 U' R' U'
19479	02.46	U' R2 F R2 F U R2 F' U' R2 U'
19480	01.78	R' F' R2 U' F R U2 R U' R U'
19481	04.68	F' U' R F2 U' R' F' R' F' R' U'
19482	01.96	U R U R' U2 F2 U' R U R' U'
19483	01.94	F' R U' R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
19484	02.43	U' F' R' U R2 U' F2 R U R' U'
19485	02.78	R2 U2 R F2 R U F2 U F2 R' U'
19486	01.53	F' R' F2 U F U2 F' R U' R' U'
19487	01.88	U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
19488	02.21	U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 R U'
19489	01.33	F2 U2 F' R2 U R' U R' U' R' U'
19490	03.09	R U2 R F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
19491	03.68	U F R' F U R2 U2 F U' R' U'
19492	03.50	F R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
19493	DNF(0.00)	F' U F U2 F R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
19494	01.36	F' U' F' R' F R F R U' R' U'
19495	01.91	U F2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F R' U'
19496	02.28	F2 U' F2 U' R F R2 U' F' R' U'
19497	02.02	R U' R' F' R2 F U R' U' R' U'
19498	02.36	F' U2 R' U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
19499	04.80	R' F2 R' U' F R2 U R2 F' R' U'
19500	02.31	R2 F2 R' U R U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
19501	02.02	U2 R' U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
19502	02.38	U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
19503	02.08	R2 U' F' U R2 F2 U F' U' R2 U'
19504	01.61	F R F2 U' F R F R2 U R' U'
19505	02.03	R' F' U2 F' U' R2 F U' F2 R U'
19506	01.90	F2 U' F2 U' R2 F' R F' U' R' U'
19507	03.05	U2 R U R2 F' R F' U2 R2 F' U'
19508	02.31	F' R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R' U'
19509	02.63	F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U R' U'
19510	02.11	F2 U2 F U' F' R F' R F2 R' U'
19511	02.05	F2 R' U R F2 U F' R U2 R' U'
19512	02.09	R U' R' U2 F2 R U' R2 U R' U'
19513	02.19	F R' F U' F2 U R2 U' F R U'
19514	02.55	F' R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U2 F R2 U'
19515	02.68	R F2 U' R' U F' R U2 F' R U'
19516	01.72	R' F2 R' U R U2 R F2 U' R' U'
19517	02.31	F U R2 U' R F R' F U2 R' U'
19518	03.41	R' U' R F2 R' U' R U2 F' R' U'
19519	02.47	U R F U2 R' U F U2 F R2 U'
19520	01.56	F2 U R U' R' U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
19521	01.81	U R' U' F R2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
19522	02.28	R2 U2 R' F U' F' R2 U2 F R' U'
19523	01.80	U2 F R2 F' U F2 R F U' R2 U'
19524	02.11	U' R' F R2 U' R F2 R2 U R2 U'
19525	02.06	U2 F U' F2 R U' F' U F2 R2 U'
19526	01.75	R' F' U R' F U F' R U R' U'
19527	02.94	F U R' U F' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'
19528	01.55	F2 R' F2 U R2 U R F2 U R' U'
19529	03.00	R2 U' F U2 F U2 F2 R F' R2 U'
19530	03.71	R F2 U R' U R' F R2 F' R' U'
19531	01.83	R2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' F' R' U'
19532	02.46	R' F R U' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U'
19533	01.80	F' R2 U' F2 R' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
19534	01.83	R2 F R2 U F R' F' R' U' R' U'
19535	02.53	R' U2 R' F' R' F U2 F U' R U'
19536	02.78	U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F U R' U'
19537	02.28	F R F2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
19538	02.18	F U' R2 U R' F R' F2 U2 R' U'
19539	03.91	R' U2 F2 R' U' R U2 R F R' U'
19540	03.25	F U R U' F R F2 R2 U' R2 U'
19541	02.28	U F' R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
19542	03.15	U R' F' R' U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U'
19543	03.05	F' R2 F' U R' U F2 R' F' R' U'
19544	02.16	R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R F2 U' R2 U'
19545	03.19	F' R U2 F' U R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
19546	02.41	F R U' F2 U2 F' U R' U R' U'
19547	03.80	R' U F' U F R2 U' R U2 R' U'
19548	04.61	R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
19549	02.50	U R F' R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U'
19550	02.72	U R F' R' U R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
19551	01.88	U' F' U F2 R2 U R F U R2 U'
19552	02.15	U' R F2 U' R U' F U2 F' R2 U'
19553	02.97	U2 F' U2 F' U2 R U' F U' R' U'
19554	02.03	R2 U R2 U R U' R2 F' U' R' U'
19555	02.31	R F2 R U' R F U2 R2 F R2 U'
19556	03.81	F' R2 U F' U' F U' R' U R' U'
19557	03.22	R U F2 U' R F U2 R' U' R' U'
19558	02.08	U2 F R U2 F' U R2 U F R' U'
19559	02.03	R' U' F U' R2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'
19560	02.19	U R2 F' U' R2 U R' U2 F' R' U'
19561	02.11	R U' F' R U' R F U2 F2 R' U'
19562	02.43	R F R2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
19563	02.05	F U F' U F' R2 U F U' R' U'
19564	02.38	R2 U F' U2 R2 F R U2 F' R' U'
19565	02.36	R2 U R' U F U' R2 F' U2 R' U'
19566	01.47	U R' F' R U' R F' U' F' R' U'
19567	01.97	R U R2 U F R' F R2 U' R' U'
19568	02.08	F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' F R U2 R' U'
19569	02.38	U2 R' U R' U' R2 F R U2 R' U'
19570	01.83	F' U R2 U' R F' U2 F' U2 R' U'
19571	02.55	U2 F2 R F' U F2 U F2 U' R U'
19572	01.56	R' U' R2 U R' F U' R2 F' R2 U'
19573	02.53	R2 F2 R U F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
19574	01.91	U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U' F U' R' U'
19575	02.27	R F U2 R F2 R U2 F' U R' U'
19576	DNF(2.30)	F R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
19577	01.91	F2 U' R2 U R' U F' R F2 R' U'
19578	03.02	U F2 U F R U R U' F R2 U'
19579	02.36	R2 U' F2 U R U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
19580	01.96	F2 U' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' U R U'
19581	02.33	R' U R' F U' F U' F2 U' R' U'
19582	02.02	F U F' U R2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
19583	03.06	U2 R2 F2 R U F' U' R2 U' R' U'
19584	02.21	U2 R F2 U2 F' R' U R F2 R' U'
19585	02.36	U F2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U' F' R2 U'
19586	4.66+	F' U R2 F' R F2 R U' F R2 U'
19587	04.00	F R F' R F2 U2 R U' F' R' U'
19588	02.33	R' U' R' U' F U' R' F U' R' U'
19589	02.86	F R U2 R' F2 U F U' F R' U'
19590	DNF(2.06)	F' R' F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' U R U'
19591	02.40	R2 U2 R F' R F R2 F2 U' R' U'
19592	02.06	R F' U R2 F' U F' R2 F' R' U'
19593	08.69	F R' F2 R' U R' F2 R F R2 U'
19594	01.77	F' R' U2 F U F' U R2 U R' U'
19595	02.86	F' R2 F R2 F' R' F' U' F R' U'
19596	02.71	F U F2 U' R U' R F2 R' F U'
19597	01.97	F2 R F2 R F' R F2 R' U R2 U'
19598	01.94	F' U F R U' F U' R2 U' R' U'
19599	01.75	F' U' R2 F U' F2 R' U F' R U'
19600	02.40	F2 U R U2 R U' R F2 U' R' U'
19601	02.31	R U2 F U F' R2 U2 R' U R' U'
19602	01.90	U F R2 F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U'
19603	02.59	U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 F' R' U'
19604	03.25	U F U2 F' U2 R F2 R' U' R2 U'
19605	03.65	F' R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R2 U'
19606	03.34	U2 F' R' U F2 R' U' R2 F R' U'
19607	01.88	R2 U' R U F2 R' U R' U' R' U'
19608	02.03	U2 R F2 R U' F U R2 F2 R' U'
19609	02.38	R F U' F U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U'
19610	02.09	U2 F2 R F R' U' F2 R F' R' U'
19611	03.27	R' U2 F R2 F U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
19612	01.93	U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
19613	02.00	U F2 U F' R' U F' R U2 R' U'
19614	02.41	R' U R2 U' F U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
19615	02.03	U2 R2 U F2 U' F' U2 R' U' R' U'
19616	01.91	U F U2 R2 F U2 R' U' F2 R' U'
19617	06.13	F2 U R2 U F2 R2 U F' U R' U'
19618	02.86	R U F2 R2 F' U R' U' F2 R' U'
19619	02.71	U F2 R2 U' R2 U F' U F' R2 U'
19620	02.53	R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
19621	02.93	R2 U2 R F' R F2 U' R2 U R' U'
19622	03.36	R U2 F R' U2 R F R' U R' U'
19623	02.36	R' F R' F' U' R2 U' R' F R' U'
19624	01.96	U' R' U F2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
19625	02.97	R U' F U' F U2 F' R U2 R' U'
19626	02.15	F R' U R2 F U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
19627	02.41	R' F2 U2 F R U' F2 U F' R2 U'
19628	DNF(1.52)	R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R F U' R U'
19629	02.50	F2 R' F R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F' U'
19630	3.46+	R' F R' F' U F U2 F2 U2 F' U'
19631	02.16	F U F U R2 F' R' F' U R' U'
19632	01.55	F' R2 F2 U F' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
19633	02.18	F' R F2 R U2 F' U F U' R' U'
19634	02.15	U F2 R U2 R' F R F2 U' R' U'
19635	02.36	R U' R' F U2 F R' F U2 R' U'
19636	02.44	U2 R2 U F U2 F2 R F' U2 R2 U'
19637	02.33	F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U' R U'
19638	02.25	F2 U' F U' R F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
19639	04.61	R2 U' R2 F R' F' R F' U2 R' U'
19640	01.43	U F' U' R2 U2 F' U' R U' R' U'
19641	02.22	R U' R' U2 R U' F U2 F2 R2 U'
19642	01.78	U' R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U'
19643	01.94	R' U R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U2 F' U'
19644	02.22	R2 U' F U F2 R' U F' U2 R2 U'
19645	02.47	F' R F' U F2 U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
19646	02.46	R U2 F' U F U' F R U2 R2 U'
19647	01.59	R2 U' F2 R F' R U' R' F' R' U'
19648	02.13	F R F2 U' F2 U F R2 U2 R' U'
19649	01.30	U2 F2 U F2 U R' U' R2 F' R' U'
19650	01.72	R' F' R F' U2 R U F' U R' U'
19651	02.83	R2 F R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
19652	02.22	U2 R F' R2 U R' U F2 U R' U'
19653	01.88	R U R2 F U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U'
19654	02.25	U2 F2 U R2 U' F U' F' U' R' U'
19655	01.78	R' U' R F R2 U2 F2 R' U R' U'
19656	3.72+	F' U2 R' F U2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U'
19657	01.47	U' R F U' F' U' R2 U F' R' U'
19658	01.93	U2 F R' F' R2 F U2 F U2 R U'
19659	01.66	F' R' F2 R2 F' R U F U2 R2 U'
19660	01.94	F2 U2 R' U R U' F R2 F2 R2 U'
19661	04.02	U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
19662	02.72	U2 F2 R' U R' F U' R2 F R2 U'
19663	03.66	U' F U F2 R' F' U R U R' U'
19664	02.33	U' R2 F2 U' R U2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
19665	02.66	R' F' U R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
19666	02.27	F U' R U F2 U' F R2 U F' U'
19667	02.71	R' U F2 U' R F2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
19668	02.11	R' F2 U R2 F2 U' R F2 U2 R' U'
19669	02.91	F' U' R F R' F2 U' R U2 R' U'
19670	02.25	F2 R' U2 F' U' R F' U2 F' R2 U'
19671	01.97	U' F' U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R' F' U'
19672	02.59	U R' F2 R F2 R' F R' U' F' U'
19673	02.97	R2 U2 F U2 F' R U' R F' R' U2
19674	02.90	U R U' R' U2 F R2 F U2 R' U'
19675	02.03	U' F2 R2 U' F U R' F2 U R' U'
19676	01.96	F U' R2 U' F U2 F R2 U' R' U'
19677	01.91	F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U' F U' R' U'
19678	01.88	F' U R2 U2 F' U2 F U' F' R' U'
19679	02.11	R2 U2 R F' U F2 U' R U R' U'
19680	01.78	F2 R U2 R F2 R F R U2 R' U'
19681	02.06	R' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U F R' U'
19682	01.88	F2 R U' F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
19683	02.11	U' R2 F2 R F R' U R U2 R' U'
19684	02.08	R F2 U F' U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
19685	02.97	U2 R2 U R2 F' U' F' R U' R U'
19686	02.13	F2 U' F2 U R2 U R' U' F2 R' U'
19687	03.52	F R2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
19688	03.34	R2 F U2 F2 U' R F U F' R' U'
19689	01.66	F2 U' F U2 F U' F2 R U' R' U'
19690	02.46	R' F2 U2 F U' F2 R F' U' R' U'
19691	01.63	F2 U F' U' F2 U' F R U2 R' U'
19692	02.47	U2 R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U'
19693	02.03	R' U' R U' R' U R2 F U2 F' U'
19694	02.22	U F' U' R F R' U' R F2 R' U'
19695	02.16	U' F' U F' U2 F U F2 U2 R' U'
19696	01.90	U F2 R' U R2 U' R' F U2 R U'
19697	02.33	R2 U R' U R' U F' R U R' U'
19698	5.43+	U' R' F' U F2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U'
19699	02.53	F2 R F2 R U F U2 R2 F R' U'
19700	02.33	R' F R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U R' U'
19701	02.08	R2 F2 U' R F2 R' U2 R U R' U'
19702	02.63	F' R' F R F' R2 U F' U2 R2 U'
19703	02.06	U2 R' U F2 R' F U F' U' R' U'
19704	01.83	R' U2 R F R' F2 U R U R' U'
19705	02.08	F' R F' U2 F R2 U' F R2 F2 U'
19706	02.00	F' R' F2 U F' R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
19707	02.05	R2 U F U' R2 U R' F U' R' U'
19708	02.75	F R' U F U' F2 R U' F' R U'
19709	02.27	R2 F U2 R2 U R2 F U' F2 R' U'
19710	04.18	R2 U' R F' U' F U F' U2 R2 U'
19711	01.86	U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F R' U' R' U'
19712	02.22	F R F' R2 U2 F' U R U' R2 U'
19713	02.25	F' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U R' U'
19714	02.65	R U' R' F R F U' R U2 R' U'
19715	02.28	U' F U2 R F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
19716	03.31	F' U' R' U2 F R' U' R2 U2 R2 U'
19717	02.77	F' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 U' F' R' U'
19718	02.25	U' F R' U R' U' F R2 F2 R' U'
19719	04.72	F' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R F U R' U'
19720	01.59	F U' F R F2 U' R F U' R' U'
19721	01.84	R U' R U' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R U'
19722	01.59	F' U2 F R' U R' U' F' U' R' U'
19723	03.72	R2 U R2 U F R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
19724	03.27	R2 U F R' U R2 F2 R' U R' U'
19725	02.27	F R U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
19726	02.31	F U' F U R2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
19727	03.55	R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R' F' U R' U'
19728	02.97	R F' U R F' R U2 R U' R' U'
19729	02.27	R' F R' U' F2 U F' R' U' R' U'
19730	01.96	U2 R' F R2 U R' F U2 F2 R2 U'
19731	02.52	F U2 R F' R F2 R U2 F' R' U'
19732	01.90	R' F2 R F R2 U F2 U2 F' R U'
19733	01.94	U2 R' F2 U F R2 U F' U2 R' U'
19734	02.68	F U F' U' F U F2 R' U R' U'
19735	01.75	U R U F' U F U' F U2 R2 U'
19736	02.00	U' R2 U R' U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U'
19737	02.27	U F' U R U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 U'
19738	02.18	F U' R F R' F U' R2 U R' U'
19739	02.05	U' R2 F2 U F2 R' U R U' R' U'
19740	02.52	R2 F U F' U F2 U' F U R' U'
19741	05.72	U R F2 R2 U R' U F U' R' U'
19742	02.81	F2 U R U R' F R' F2 U' R' U'
19743	03.11	F U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
19744	01.68	F' R' U F' U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
19745	02.21	R2 U2 R U R2 U' F R' U R' U'
19746	02.09	R' U2 F U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
19747	02.63	U R2 U F R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U'
19748	02.30	F' U' R U F' U F' U2 F R' U'
19749	02.97	F' R' U R' F' R U R' U' F' U'
19750	02.22	U F' R F U' F U F U' R' U'
19751	02.15	R2 F R' U R2 F' R' F' U2 R U'
19752	02.50	F' R' U' F U' F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
19753	01.96	R' U R2 F' R' F' U2 R U R' U'
19754	02.02	F R2 U' R U R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
19755	01.90	R' U F R U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2
19756	02.30	R2 F' U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
19757	02.30	R2 U' F U F' U' R U2 F2 R2 U'
19758	02.91	R' U2 F2 R U R F' R2 U2 R' U'
19759	02.53	R F' U F' R U F' R2 U R' U'
19760	03.38	U2 R' F U' R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U'
19761	02.21	R U F' R F2 U' F' U F2 R' U'
19762	01.88	U' F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
19763	03.50	R2 U2 F' U' R' U F' R2 U' R' U'
19764	01.66	R F U' F2 U' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
19765	02.36	R' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U'
19766	02.55	F R U R' U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U'
19767	06.66	F2 R2 U' F U F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
19768	02.56	F2 R2 U F' R2 F' U2 R F R' U'
19769	02.56	F R' U R' F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U'
19770	02.97	U2 R2 F' R' U' F U2 R' U' R' U'
19771	01.68	U R' U R2 U F2 U2 R F' R2 U'
19772	02.34	F2 U' R F U' R2 U' F U2 R2 U'
19773	01.80	F' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F U R' U'
19774	01.90	F2 R' F R2 F U R2 F2 U' R U'
19775	01.77	R' F R U2 R' U' F2 R U R2 U'
19776	02.47	U R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
19777	03.15	U' R U2 R U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
19778	02.33	F2 U R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
19779	01.58	U2 R' U R2 U2 F' R' U F' R' U'
19780	02.33	F2 R' U2 F R' U F2 R F' R' U'
19781	02.15	U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' R U' F R' U'
19782	01.69	U R2 U F' R U' F' R U' R' U'
19783	02.40	F' R' U' R2 U2 F U' R' U' R' U'
19784	02.38	R U R' F2 U2 R F U F2 R' U'
19785	02.36	F U2 R' U' R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
19786	01.63	R' F R F' R U' R F' U' R' U'
19787	01.90	U2 F' U' F U' F2 U2 R U' F' U'
19788	02.65	R' U' R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
19789	02.18	F2 U' R U2 F' U' R2 U' F' R2 U'
19790	01.93	U' F U R F' U2 R U2 F' R2 U'
19791	02.96	R2 F' U2 R F R F U F R' U'
19792	02.94	F U' F' R' F R2 U' R U' R' U'
19793	02.53	U' R F R2 U' F U' R' U R' U'
19794	03.31	R' U' R F' U' R' U R U' R2 U'
19795	05.40	F U' R U2 R U F' U F R' U'
19796	03.00	R U' R' U F2 R U' R' U R' U'
19797	01.78	F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U' R U'
19798	02.11	R' U F U2 R2 F2 R' U F' R' U'
19799	06.33	R2 U2 F2 R U' F' R2 U' F2 R' U'
19800	02.58	F R' U F R' F U' R U2 R' U'
19801	02.13	F R2 F U' R' F R' F' U2 R' U'
19802	03.08	F' R U F' R2 U F' R U R' U'
19803	02.68	U2 F U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
19804	01.94	R' U F2 U F' R U F' U' R' U'
19805	02.09	R' F R2 U' R F' U F U' R' U'
19806	01.84	U' F' R' F R' F' U F U R' U'
19807	02.53	U F R U2 F U2 F R2 U' R' U'
19808	02.46	R U' F R2 U2 F U' R U' R' U'
19809	03.66	U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
19810	02.81	U R2 F R' U F' U2 F U' R2 U'
19811	02.86	R' U F' U R' F U2 F U' R' U'
19812	02.15	R U' R U R F R2 U F2 R' U'
19813	02.96	F2 R2 U R2 U R' F U F' R U'
19814	02.25	R U R U F2 U R2 U F' R' U'
19815	02.38	R' U R2 F' U' R2 F R' U2 R' U'
19816	02.13	R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R2 U'
19817	02.30	U2 F U2 F U' F U' R2 U' R' U'
19818	02.25	U' R' F R2 F2 U R2 U F2 R' U'
19819	01.88	F R F U' R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U'
19820	03.06	R' U F' U' F2 U' R U2 F' R' U'
19821	02.36	F' R2 F R2 F2 R' U' R2 F' R' U'
19822	04.63	R' U R' U F R2 U' F U' R' U'
19823	02.38	U F R F' U R' F' R2 F R' U'
19824	01.58	F2 R' F' R F' U R' U' F' R' U'
19825	02.15	U' R' U2 R2 F U' F R U' R' U'
19826	01.84	R U R' U' F R' U2 R2 F R' U'
19827	02.09	F R2 F' U2 R' U' F' U F2 R' U'
19828	01.97	R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U'
19829	01.94	U R2 F R2 F R2 U' F' U R' U'
19830	03.58	U' R F U R' F' R' F' U' R' U'
19831	02.41	F2 U2 F U' R F U2 F2 U' R' U'
19832	02.72	F' U R' U F R2 U' R U' R' U'
19833	01.75	U R U2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
19834	02.55	F2 R F' R F' U' F' U2 F2 R' U'
19835	01.61	F' U F2 R' U' R F2 R U F' U'
19836	02.06	F2 R' U2 R U F' U R2 U R2 U'
19837	01.84	R F' R2 F U' R F2 U F' R' U'
19838	02.61	R2 F R F' R2 U2 F2 R' F R' U'
19839	03.65	R U F2 U2 F' U F2 U F' R2 U'
19840	02.47	U F2 U R' F2 U' F' R2 U' R' U'
19841	02.21	R F2 R' F U' F2 R F2 U' R' U'
19842	DNF(2.93)	U R2 U' F' R' U' F R U' R' U'
19843	01.59	R2 F U' R' F R2 F' R U R2 U'
19844	01.84	F R2 F2 R2 F' R' U R' U R' U'
19845	02.59	R F2 U' F R' F2 U' R' F' R' U'
19846	02.13	U2 R' F U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
19847	01.77	R' F2 U2 R' F R2 F' U' F' R' U'
19848	02.11	F2 U' R' F2 U R' U R U2 R' U'
19849	02.36	F2 R F R U' R' U' R F' R' U'
19850	02.34	F U' R F2 U R U' R F' R' U'
19851	02.33	R U' R2 U' R F' U' F U R' U'
19852	01.77	U' F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 F U' R' U'
19853	01.84	R' F2 R U F' R2 F R' F2 R U'
19854	01.88	F R' F' U F' U R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
19855	02.06	F R2 F2 R' F' R F' U2 F' R' U'
19856	01.46	F U' R' F2 R U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
19857	02.68	U2 R F U R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
19858	04.11	R U' F2 R F U2 F' R F2 R' U'
19859	02.47	F2 R' U2 F U R2 F' R U2 R' U'
19860	01.59	F R F' R2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U'
19861	02.13	R U F2 U R' F' U' F' U2 R' U'
19862	03.25	R2 F2 U' R U' F U2 R U' R' U'
19863	02.22	R F' R U2 F2 U' F' R U R2 U'
19864	02.11	R' F2 R F R F U' R2 U2 R' U'
19865	01.93	U R2 F R2 F R2 U' F' U' R' U'
19866	02.38	F2 U2 F R' U' R F' U' F' R' U'
19867	02.25	U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R U'
19868	02.63	R' F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R U2 R' U'
19869	03.55	U' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 R' U'
19870	01.11	R' F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' R' U'
19871	02.43	R2 U2 F' R F R' F U F2 R U'
19872	01.94	F2 U' F' R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R2 U'
19873	02.36	U2 R U' F2 U R' U R2 U' R' U'
19874	02.11	F2 U' F U' F2 R F' R' U2 R' U'
19875	01.66	R' F' U F' R2 F2 U' R' F' R' U'
19876	7.40+	F2 U F2 U F R' U2 F' U' R' U'
19877	02.58	R' F R U2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
19878	02.02	R' F U2 R F' U F2 R' U' R' U'
19879	02.30	R F U' F' R U R' F U2 R2 U'
19880	02.25	R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U F R2 U'
19881	02.71	F R F R2 F U' R2 U F' R' U'
19882	02.27	F2 R F2 U' F R' U R U' R2 U'
19883	03.28	F R2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 R U' R' U'
19884	01.46	R F' R U F' R U' R2 U' R2 U'
19885	02.21	U2 R2 F U' F2 R F R' F2 R2 U'
19886	02.22	R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U' R U' R' U'
19887	02.50	R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F U' F R' U'
19888	02.34	F2 U2 F U' F R2 F R U2 R' U'
19889	01.72	F' U2 R F2 R' F' R2 F U R2 U'
19890	02.28	R2 U2 R' U' F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U'
19891	01.84	F U' F' R U' F' U F U' R' U'
19892	02.66	U R' U' F U' R2 F2 U' F' R' U'
19893	02.36	U' F' R F' R U' F2 R F2 R' U'
19894	02.71	U2 F' R' U2 F U F' U' R' F U'
19895	02.09	U' R2 U F' R U' F R' U2 R' U'
19896	01.93	R U2 R U R F2 U' R U' R' U'
19897	03.11	U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F R U' R' U'
19898	02.58	R' U' R U2 F' R' U F2 U2 R' U'
19899	4.08+	F U' R' U F2 R' U' R' F R' U'
19900	03.69	F U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 R F' R2 U'
19901	01.96	R2 U R2 F' R2 U2 F R' U' R' U'
19902	02.27	F2 R2 U' F U' R2 F2 R' F' R2 U'
19903	02.36	R F2 U F' R2 U R' F' U R' U'
19904	02.11	U2 F' U R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
19905	02.77	U F' R F R2 F U' R' U' R2 U'
19906	02.31	U' R U2 R' F R' U2 F U R' U'
19907	02.25	U' R F R2 U' R U2 F' U R' U'
19908	01.88	F' U' F U' R U' F R2 U2 R2 U'
19909	01.90	U' F U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U'
19910	02.43	F' U2 R2 U F R2 U' R' U R2 U'
19911	01.88	U' R F2 U2 R' F U R U' R' U'
19912	01.58	U' F R U' F U2 R F' U2 R' U'
19913	01.97	R F2 U R' F' R' U R2 F R2 U'
19914	03.25	U' F U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U R' U'
19915	02.80	F2 U F' U2 R' F' R' F2 U' R2 U'
19916	02.91	U R2 F R F' U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
19917	01.81	F' U R F2 U' R' F R' U2 R' U'
19918	01.68	R F2 R2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U' R' U'
19919	02.16	R F' U2 R U2 R F R2 U2 R' U'
19920	02.96	U R U' R2 F R U2 R F' R' U'
19921	01.83	U' R2 U F2 U' R F' U2 F' R' U'
19922	01.71	U F2 R' U2 R U F2 R' U' R2 U'
19923	01.78	R2 F' U R F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
19924	02.27	F R' F2 U F' U R2 U' F2 R' U'
19925	02.88	R2 F2 U' F2 R U F2 R2 F' R' U'
19926	03.81	F' R2 U' R U2 F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
19927	01.93	U F2 U' F U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U'
19928	01.44	R F U' F' U' F U R' U' R' U'
19929	02.00	R' U R' U2 F' R2 F R' U R2 U'
19930	01.83	R' U R' F U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
19931	01.66	U' R' F R' U R2 F' U' F' R' U'
19932	02.00	R F' R' U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R U'
19933	02.28	U2 F' R2 F' R F U' R' U2 R2 U'
19934	03.31	U F' U2 F2 R F2 R U2 F' R' U'
19935	02.88	F R' F2 R F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
19936	01.63	U' F2 U2 F2 U F R2 U' F2 R' U'
19937	01.84	U R F' U R2 F' U' R2 F2 R' U'
19938	02.09	U2 F U F R' F' U R' U2 R' U'
19939	02.31	F R' U2 F2 R F' R2 F U' R2 U'
19940	02.38	F' R U' F R2 U2 F' R' U' R' U'
19941	3.88+	U2 F2 R2 U' F' U R' U R2 F' U'
19942	4.40+	F' U R2 U F' R2 F R2 F' R2 U'
19943	02.78	U2 R' F R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U'
19944	03.06	R' F2 U2 F' U F' R2 U2 F' R U'
19945	02.00	U' R F U' R2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
19946	01.78	R' F' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
19947	DNF(0.00)	R' U R' F2 R U2 R U F' R2 U'
19948	02.44	U F U2 F' U F' U2 R U2 F' U'
19949	02.50	U' R' F' U R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' U'
19950	02.80	F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 U R' U R' U'
19951	04.09	U R F' U' F R U' R2 U' R2 U'
19952	03.22	F2 R2 U' F R' U2 F U' F' R2 U'
19953	02.30	U' R' F R' F R U R U' R' U'
19954	04.08	U' F' U2 F' R U2 F2 R U F2 U'
19955	03.25	U2 F' U2 F U R2 U R' U R U'
19956	DNF(0.00)	U F2 R U R2 F2 U R' U R' U'
19957	02.72	R2 F' R F U' F2 R U F' R' U'
19958	02.58	F2 R2 U R U R2 F2 R' F R' U'
19959	02.53	R2 U' F R2 F U F2 R' U R' U'
19960	01.97	F2 U' R' F2 R' F' R2 F U R2 U'
19961	02.56	F' U' F' R' U2 F R' F' U2 R' U'
19962	02.28	U F2 R' F2 U' F R2 U F2 R' U'
19963	01.94	R U' F2 U' R F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U'
19964	02.11	F U2 F U R' U2 F U' F2 R' U'
19965	02.16	R F' R' F2 U R U' F' U R' U'
19966	05.53	R' U' F R' U' F2 R' U' F R2 U'
19967	02.02	R F' R F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
19968	02.56	U2 R2 F' U R' F' U R2 U2 R' U'
19969	02.19	U F2 R2 F' R' F U' F' U R' U'
19970	01.93	U' F U F' U' R' F U' F' R' U'
19971	3.83+	U F2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U R' U'
19972	02.22	R U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U F R' U'
19973	02.55	F' R F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
19974	DNF(0.00)	U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' F' U R' U'
19975	02.65	R2 U2 F2 U' F R U2 F2 U' R2 U'
19976	02.97	F2 R2 U R F' U F2 R' U' R' U'
19977	01.56	F U' R' U2 F R U2 F U' R' U'
19978	02.65	F R2 F U' F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'
19979	02.66	F2 R' F U2 F' R' F R U' R' U'
19980	02.63	F2 U2 F' U' F U F2 R' F' R' U'
19981	02.53	U' F2 R' F U' R U' F2 U2 R' U'
19982	02.47	R F R' F U2 F R2 U' F R2 U'
19983	01.78	U2 R' F' U2 F R' U R2 U R' U'
19984	4.50+	U F' R2 F' U' R2 F' R U R' U'
19985	02.59	U' F2 U F' R F' R2 F U2 R U'
19986	02.15	R' F R' F R F' U R' F' R' U'
19987	03.40	U F2 U F' U2 F2 U' R2 F R' U'
19988	03.80	R U' R U' R' F U' R U' R' U'
19989	02.36	R U' F R2 F2 R' F' R F' R' U'
19990	02.68	F' U2 R2 U' R F' U' R U R' U'
19991	08.06	R2 F' R U' F2 U F R' U2 R2 U'
19992	02.18	F2 U' R F2 R U' F R' F2 R U'
19993	02.75	R2 U2 R' U' F R U' R' U' R' U'
19994	03.44	U F U' R2 U R' U R U' R' U'
19995	01.78	F' U F' U F U2 F2 R U' R' U'
19996	09.03	R2 U2 R F R' F U R' U R' U'
19997	4.05+	R' F R U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
19998	02.15	U2 F' R U2 R U' R' F' U' R' U'
19999	01.27	F R' F' U F R U2 R' U' R' U'
20000	01.84	U2 R2 U' R F' U R2 F' U R U'
20001	01.25	U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
20002	02.22	U F U F' R' U F2 R' U2 R' U'
20003	02.52	R' U' F R' U2 R' U' R F R' U'
20004	01.91	R2 F R' F R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U'
20005	01.81	F' U F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' R' U'
20006	02.41	R' F2 R F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R U'
20007	02.05	F R' F2 U F' R2 U R U' R2 U'
20008	03.49	R U' R' F R' U' F R2 U R' U'
20009	02.28	F U R2 U R F2 U R U R' U'
20010	04.09	F' R2 F' U' R U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
20011	02.09	U2 R2 F U' F R F R2 U R2 U'
20012	02.31	F' R' U2 R' F R U2 R2 U' R' U'
20013	02.41	U' F R' F' R2 F' U' R U' R2 U'
20014	01.78	R2 F2 R U' R2 F U R2 F R' U'
20015	01.53	F R F' R' U F2 R' F U2 R' U'
20016	02.05	R F2 U' R2 U F' R U2 F' R' U'
20017	DNF(2.83)	R2 F2 R F U2 R U' R F' R' U'
20018	02.21	U2 R U' R2 U R2 U F' U R' U'
20019	02.81	U' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
20020	02.56	U F U F2 R2 F' R F' U' R' U'
20021	4.50+	R F2 R' F U2 R' U' F2 U F' U'
20022	02.71	R U2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R' F' R' U'
20023	02.11	U F' U' R U2 R2 F2 R' F R U'
20024	02.18	U R U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'
20025	02.58	R2 F' R' U R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U'
20026	02.69	F2 U' F U2 R2 F2 U' R U2 R' U'
20027	01.59	R' U' F2 U' F R2 F' R U' F2 U'
20028	03.71	U F R' F2 R U2 R2 F U' R' U'
20029	01.84	U' F R U R2 F' U F' U' R' U'
20030	02.61	F' U2 F U' R U R' F' U2 R' U'
20031	02.06	F' U R' U2 F2 U' R' F' U' R' U'
20032	02.88	R F U2 F U R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U'
20033	03.52	F2 U F2 R' U R2 U R' U R' U'
20034	01.91	R2 U R' U' R2 U2 F R2 U' R' U'
20035	02.06	F U' R' U R2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
20036	01.53	R' U F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
20037	01.91	F2 R F R' F U' R2 U' F R' U'
20038	02.27	F' R' U R2 U R' F2 R F R U'
20039	02.18	R' U F' R' F2 R' U R U2 R' U'
20040	02.30	U' R2 F' U2 F U F2 R' F2 R2 U'
20041	03.97	U R2 U' F' U R2 F' U2 F R' U'
20042	02.28	R2 U' R U' F' R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
20043	02.25	F R' F U' F2 R2 U R U' R' U'
20044	02.84	R U' R2 U F' U R U' F' R' U2
20045	02.13	U' R' F U' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
20046	03.86	F' R' F2 U R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U'
20047	03.88	R' F R' U2 R F R2 U2 F R' U'
20048	02.63	R F' U' F2 U' F U' F2 U R' U'
20049	04.00	R' F' U R2 F' R F R F' R' U'
20050	03.34	U' F' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R' U'
20051	02.19	R F2 R U' R F U2 F U' R' U'
20052	02.36	U R2 U F' R U F' R U2 R' U'
20053	02.36	R2 F' R' U' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
20054	02.81	R' F U F2 R2 F' U F' U R' U'
20055	01.81	F U F2 U R' U R U' F2 R' U'
20056	02.47	R2 F2 U R F2 R U2 R F' R U'
20057	02.77	U R U' R F' U F' U F' R' U'
20058	01.65	U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
20059	01.81	R' F R' U R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20060	01.72	F2 U R' U2 R' U F2 U' F2 R' U'
20061	02.21	R F U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U F U'
20062	01.53	U R2 U R' F U F' U2 F' R' U'
20063	5.81+	U F2 U R' F R' U F2 U' R2 U'
20064	02.33	R2 F2 R' F U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
20065	02.59	R F' U2 R F2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
20066	02.91	F2 R U' F' R F2 U F' U R2 U'
20067	01.86	R' U' R F' U2 F' U F U' R' U'
20068	02.16	U F2 R2 F U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U'
20069	02.61	R' F U' R F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U'
20070	02.72	F U R' F2 U' R U2 F' U R' U'
20071	01.75	R F' U F U' F2 R2 U' F' R U'
20072	01.55	U R F' U R2 F' U' F U' R2 U'
20073	02.28	R2 U2 F U F2 U F' R' U2 R2 U'
20074	04.88	R F' U F' R F2 R' F' U' R' U'
20075	03.00	U F U F R2 F' U' R2 F' R' U'
20076	01.71	U2 R' F U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R' U'
20077	03.53	F' R' U R' U F U' F U' R U'
20078	02.06	R' U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U F' R' U'
20079	01.97	R' F2 U' R F2 R U' F2 U' R' U'
20080	02.02	R2 F' R U' R F' R2 U F2 R' U'
20081	02.25	U F' R U F' U2 R F' U R' U'
20082	01.77	F R2 F' U2 F R2 F' U F' R2 U'
20083	02.63	R2 U R U' F2 R' F U F' R' U'
20084	02.21	F2 U' R F2 R' U R2 F' U R2 U'
20085	02.50	R2 F U2 F2 R' F' R' F U' R' U'
20086	02.43	F R2 F R U R' U' R2 U' R' U'
20087	02.06	U2 F' U' R' F' R F' R2 F' R' U'
20088	02.83	F' R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U'
20089	02.34	R2 F U2 F2 R F' U R2 U R2 U'
20090	02.03	U2 F2 R U' R U F' R' U2 R' U'
20091	01.78	F2 R2 F R F U' F' R U R' U'
20092	01.93	U R' U R2 F R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
20093	02.71	R' U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
20094	03.21	F' U' F2 U' R F' R F' U' R' U'
20095	02.75	F' R2 F' R2 U F' U R2 U' R' U'
20096	02.09	R' F' U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
20097	02.36	R F' U' F R2 U' R U F2 R2 U'
20098	02.53	F' R' F R2 U' F' U F2 U R' U2
20099	06.43	F' R2 F' U F U' F2 R U R' U'
20100	01.50	F U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U'
20101	02.25	R2 F' R U2 F U' F2 U' F R U'
20102	02.38	U R' F R2 U' R F' U' F' R2 U'
20103	01.88	F2 U R' F U' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
20104	01.97	F U2 F U' R U2 F' R' F' R' U'
20105	01.90	R F2 R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20106	02.86	R F U R2 F R' U R U R' U'
20107	01.38	F U' F U' F U2 F' R U2 R' U'
20108	02.69	R F2 U' F' U' F R F U' R' U'
20109	01.97	U' F2 R' U R F' R' U F R' U'
20110	01.94	U' R2 U R' U' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
20111	02.43	U2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
20112	04.53	F' R2 F' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U'
20113	03.46	U F2 R' U2 R' F R U2 F' R' U'
20114	02.63	U2 F U F2 R U2 R U2 F' R' U'
20115	02.94	F R U F' U2 R' F R' U R' U'
20116	01.91	R' F' R F' U F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
20117	02.13	U' F2 U' R F2 R U2 R2 F' R2 U'
20118	02.58	F R' F U2 F2 R F' R2 U' F' U'
20119	05.88	F' U F' U2 F U F2 R U2 R' U'
20120	02.58	R' U R' F U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U'
20121	03.27	R2 F U F' U R' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
20122	02.59	R F R F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U'
20123	02.59	U F U' R F' R U2 R F R' U'
20124	02.43	R U F2 R2 U F' U R' U R U'
20125	02.50	R2 U2 R U R' F' U' F' U2 R' U'
20126	02.41	R U R2 U' R2 F R' U F R U'
20127	01.83	U F2 R' F U' F R2 F' U' R' U'
20128	DNF(0.00)	R2 U' F' U2 R F2 R2 F' U R' U'
20129	01.90	U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
20130	02.59	R F' U2 F' R2 U F' R2 U R' U'
20131	03.09	F' R F2 R' U' F' U R F2 R' U'
20132	02.18	F U' R2 U F2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
20133	01.88	U' F2 U F' U2 R F' R U' R' U'
20134	02.50	R2 U' R' U2 R' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
20135	03.34	F2 U2 F R2 F' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
20136	02.38	F' R U' F U R U' R2 F R' U'
20137	01.97	U' R' F U2 R' F' U R2 U2 F' U'
20138	02.25	R F U F' U2 F' R' F' U' R' U'
20139	02.21	U' F R' F R F' U2 R F R' U'
20140	02.97	F2 R' F2 U R F2 R F U R2 U'
20141	01.91	F U R U2 F' R U F2 U2 R' U'
20142	01.66	F2 U' R U F' U F2 R' F R' U'
20143	02.59	U2 F U R U' F R2 U F' R' U'
20144	01.77	F' R F U' R U2 F R' U' R' U'
20145	02.41	U2 R' U R2 U F' U F' U' R' U'
20146	01.93	U F2 R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
20147	02.63	R' F' U2 F' R' F U2 F2 U' R' U'
20148	06.81	U2 R F U F' U2 F' R U2 R' U'
20149	02.55	U2 R' U' F' U' F2 R U F' R U'
20150	02.40	U2 R' F U R' U2 F' R U' F' U'
20151	02.69	F2 R' F' R2 F2 U R2 F' U' R' U'
20152	02.66	U R2 F' U R2 U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
20153	01.40	U2 F U F2 R' F' U F' U' R' U'
20154	01.72	R' U' F2 U2 F2 R U' R' U' R' U'
20155	02.83	U' F U F' U R' F R2 F2 R2 U'
20156	02.80	F' R2 F' R U2 F U' R' F R2 U'
20157	01.77	F2 R' U' R F' U2 R F' U R' U'
20158	02.21	U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U R' F2 R' U'
20159	02.13	R' F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U R' U'
20160	01.34	F R2 F' U R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U'
20161	02.66	R2 F2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' R' U'
20162	01.56	F R' F' U2 R F R' U F2 R' U'
20163	01.53	F' U F U' F2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
20164	01.81	F2 R2 U R F2 U' F R' F2 R U'
20165	02.46	F U' F' R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U'
20166	01.71	U2 F2 U R U' R' U F' U' F' U'
20167	02.22	U R F2 R U' F' U2 F U2 R' U'
20168	02.22	F U' F' U2 R U2 R U' F R' U'
20169	02.02	U' R' U' R' F U F R' U' R' U'
20170	01.34	F' U F' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
20171	02.06	R2 F' U F2 R' F' U' R F R' U'
20172	02.05	F' U2 F2 R F' U F U' F' R' U'
20173	01.88	U F U' R U F' R2 U F' R' U'
20174	01.84	R U2 F2 R U2 F U R2 F' R' U'
20175	03.75	U F U2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20176	01.84	U2 F' U' R2 F R F R' U' R' U'
20177	02.40	U F U2 R F' U2 R U' F2 R' U'
20178	03.94	R U' F2 U' R2 U F R2 U' R' U'
20179	02.03	F U2 F R U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
20180	02.46	R' U2 R' F R U2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
20181	02.21	R F' U2 R U' F R' F U' R U'
20182	02.65	R F2 U' R2 U' F U' R F2 R2 U'
20183	01.96	F U R2 F R' U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
20184	01.63	F U' R F' U R' F' R' F2 R' U'
20185	02.96	U F' U F R2 F U2 R' U2 R' U'
20186	01.86	R' F U2 R F R' U R2 U R' U'
20187	01.84	U F2 U2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 R U'
20188	02.65	R' U R' F U' R' U F' U R U'
20189	01.81	R U' R' F2 R' F U R2 U2 R2 U2
20190	02.13	U R U2 F' R2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
20191	02.03	U' F U' F U F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
20192	01.61	F2 U R' U F2 R2 U F' U' R U'
20193	02.52	R U' F2 U' F R2 U R' U2 R' U'
20194	03.40	R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' R' U'
20195	02.05	U2 F' R2 F' R F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
20196	01.46	R' F' R2 F' U F' R2 F U' R U'
20197	01.83	F U R F' R2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
20198	02.75	U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
20199	01.58	R U F U2 R' U F' R U' R' U'
20200	01.91	U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U R2 U R' U'
20201	01.63	F' R' U2 F R2 F U F' U R' U'
20202	02.77	F' R2 U' F' R' U' F2 R U' R' U'
20203	03.02	U' F U' F R2 U' F R' U' F' U'
20204	06.93	U F' U2 F U' F2 R U F R' U'
20205	04.16	R' F U' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' F U'
20206	03.28	R2 F U' R F' U F' U2 F' R' U'
20207	02.96	U2 R F' R F R' F' U F2 R U'
20208	02.94	R' U F' R' U R' U R2 U R' U'
20209	02.03	F U' F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U R' U'
20210	02.46	F U2 F U' F R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20211	02.16	R F2 R U F' R F2 R2 U R2 U'
20212	02.05	R' F2 U2 F R U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
20213	02.43	R2 F2 R U2 R' U R2 F' U R' U'
20214	01.96	F R F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U R' U'
20215	03.34	R F2 R F' U' F2 U2 R' U' R U'
20216	01.75	R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' F2 U' R' U'
20217	01.69	U R' U F' R F U2 R' U2 R' U'
20218	02.43	F R U2 F' R' F2 R' U' F R' U'
20219	04.65	U' F2 R2 F' U R' U R' U' R' U'
20220	02.43	F2 R U R2 U F U' R2 F' R' U'
20221	02.40	R' U2 R U F2 U' F2 R F R' U'
20222	02.44	F2 R2 U2 F R F2 U' F' U' R' U'
20223	02.09	F R2 F U2 F R' U' F R2 F' U'
20224	02.40	U R U' F' U2 R U' F U R' U'
20225	02.44	U2 R2 U R F' U R2 F' U2 F' U'
20226	04.56	U' F R' U F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U'
20227	02.30	R2 U' F R' F U' F R2 F2 R2 U'
20228	01.90	U' R' U F' R F2 R' F U' R2 U'
20229	02.55	U2 F U' R' F' R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
20230	02.25	F' R' U' F R2 U' R F U R2 U'
20231	DNF(2.38)	R F R' F R' U' R F' U F' U'
20232	01.71	F' R' F' U R2 F' R' U F' R' U'
20233	02.16	F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F' U'
20234	02.19	R' F' U R' U2 R' F2 R U R' U'
20235	02.21	R U' R U' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U'
20236	01.77	F' R F2 U R' F U' R U' R' U'
20237	02.16	F2 U2 R' F U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
20238	02.09	F U2 F2 U' F2 R U R2 F' R' U'
20239	02.08	U' F2 U R U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
20240	02.03	U' R' F U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
20241	01.84	F2 R U2 F' U' F2 U R2 F' R U'
20242	01.55	F' U R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
20243	02.21	R' U' R F' U F R2 F2 U' R' U'
20244	01.93	U R' F R' U R' U2 F U2 R2 U'
20245	02.75	U' R F' R' U F R' F2 U R' U'
20246	DNF(2.22)	F2 U2 F' U2 F U' R2 F U' R2 U'
20247	01.91	F R F R2 F R2 F' R U' R' U'
20248	DNF(4.65)	F' R' U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U'
20249	01.75	U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F R2 U' R' U'
20250	02.69	F U' F R' U2 R F' R2 F' R' U'
20251	DNF(2.77)	R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U' R2 F R' U'
20252	03.27	R2 F2 R' U F' R' F U F2 R' U'
20253	DNF(1.96)	F R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R U R' U'
20254	4.08+	R2 F' U2 R' F R U' R' U2 R' U'
20255	02.00	U2 F' R F2 R2 F2 U' R U R2 U'
20256	02.91	F2 R' U R' F R' F2 U' F R' U'
20257	02.05	R F U F' R F2 R' U F' R U'
20258	02.31	F' U' R' U' R F U' R U' R' U'
20259	03.53	U2 F' U F U2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
20260	02.30	F U' F2 R' F2 R' U F U R' U'
20261	4.28+	R2 U R' F2 U' R F' R U2 R' U'
20262	02.58	R2 U2 R F U' F2 U' F' U' R2 U'
20263	02.06	F2 R U2 F U2 F R' F R' F2 U'
20264	01.66	F2 U' F U R2 F' R U F' R2 U'
20265	01.65	F U' F R U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
20266	02.02	U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' R F U R2 U'
20267	03.93	R2 F' R U' F U2 F2 R U' R' U'
20268	03.06	F' U2 R F U R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
20269	02.34	R' F' U' R U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U'
20270	01.81	U' R2 F2 U' R F U2 R' F2 R' U'
20271	02.11	U F U2 R' U2 F' R F U R' U'
20272	02.27	U2 R2 U R F R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
20273	DNF(1.56)	R2 F' R2 U R' F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
20274	01.63	U2 F' R' F R2 U F' U' F2 R' U'
20275	03.09	U2 R U R2 U' F U' F' U' R' U'
20276	02.22	R' F2 R2 U R' F R U F2 R' U'
20277	02.46	R2 F' U F2 R2 U F' R' U R' U'
20278	02.00	F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
20279	02.47	U2 R' U F2 U R' F' R2 U' R' U'
20280	01.88	U2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F' R U R' U'
20281	03.84	R2 U' R' F2 R U' F R F' R' U'
20282	04.08	F' R' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
20283	4.06+	R F2 U F U' R2 F2 U F' R' U'
20284	02.22	U F' U F2 R' F2 R U' F' R2 U'
20285	01.61	F R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
20286	01.40	U2 R F U2 F R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
20287	03.06	U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F R2 U'
20288	02.19	U2 R2 U R U' R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20289	01.91	R2 U' R U' F R2 U' R U R U'
20290	02.13	U2 R2 F R' F' R U2 R' F2 R' U'
20291	03.19	F2 R U2 F2 U' R U2 F U2 R' U'
20292	02.16	R U' F2 U F2 R F2 R' U R' U'
20293	01.88	U' R U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
20294	03.22	R F2 R' U F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20295	01.90	F2 R' U F2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20296	03.71	R' F' U2 F' U F' U' F2 U' R' U'
20297	02.40	U R U2 F' R' U R2 F U R' U'
20298	01.41	U F' R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U R' U'
20299	03.18	R' U' R F' R2 F R U2 F' R' U'
20300	01.83	R2 F2 R F' R2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
20301	01.77	U R F2 U R2 U2 F R' F2 R2 U'
20302	02.06	R2 F' R F2 U' R U R U' R' U'
20303	02.27	F R' F2 R' F2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
20304	02.77	R F2 R' F2 R F' U R2 F R U'
20305	02.18	U' F' R F' U R F R2 U R' U'
20306	02.34	F2 U' R2 F' R' U F2 R2 F' R' U'
20307	01.97	U2 R' F R' U2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
20308	01.93	U2 R' U R F' U2 F2 R U' R' U'
20309	02.02	R2 F2 R' U R' F2 R F U' R2 U'
20310	02.53	U' F R2 U2 R' U F2 R' U' R' U'
20311	03.93	U' F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U'
20312	02.93	F U R' U' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
20313	01.96	F' U2 R2 F U' R' F R2 U' R2 U'
20314	01.97	F R U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
20315	03.66	U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F R F' R U'
20316	02.11	R U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R' U R U'
20317	02.36	F U R2 U R2 F' U F2 U R' U'
20318	02.96	U2 R2 U F U2 R U' F U2 R' U'
20319	02.13	F' U R F2 R F' R F' U2 R' U'
20320	02.47	F' U' R F2 U' F' U' R U' F' U'
20321	01.72	U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' R U' R' U'
20322	02.78	F R' U F' U' R F2 U' F' R' U'
20323	02.66	R' U' R2 F R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U'
20324	02.11	U' F U' R F' U R2 U' F' R' U'
20325	02.44	R2 F U' F' R U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20326	03.56	R2 F' U' R' U F' R U2 F R2 U'
20327	12.43	F' R2 F' R' U2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20328	03.40	R' U F2 R F' R2 F' R U R2 U'
20329	02.83	U R U2 R U2 R U' F2 U R' U'
20330	03.52	F' U F R' U F' U F2 U R' U'
20331	02.83	F2 U' R F' R2 U R2 U F R' U'
20332	01.97	F2 U' R U' R F2 U2 R U' R' U'
20333	02.30	R2 U' F2 R' U' R2 F U' F2 R2 U'
20334	01.91	U' F U F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R U'
20335	01.78	U2 R' F' R U' R F2 R U' R' U'
20336	02.34	R2 F' R2 U R F R F' U' R' U'
20337	02.13	F' U R2 F U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U'
20338	02.03	U2 F2 U F2 U F U' F U' R2 U'
20339	02.06	F' R U2 F' R U' F R U R2 U'
20340	02.43	R F2 R' U' F2 U2 R U' F' R' U'
20341	02.46	U2 R2 F2 R F' R U' F2 U' R' U'
20342	02.61	R2 F U R2 F2 U' F U F' R2 U'
20343	02.22	F2 U R' U' R U2 R F U R' U'
20344	02.66	U2 F' R' U F2 R' U R2 U R' U'
20345	02.36	U2 F' U' R2 F R F2 U' F2 R' U'
20346	01.81	U' R' F2 R' F R' F R2 U' R2 U'
20347	01.83	R U2 R F' R U2 R' F' U2 R' U'
20348	01.66	R U F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
20349	24.58	F R F' U' R F' U F' U' F' U'
20350	02.78	F R2 F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
20351	01.80	F U F2 R2 F' R' U' R2 F' R' U'
20352	03.27	U F2 U' F R' F2 R' F U R U'
20353	02.55	F U2 F' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
20354	01.86	F R2 F R U2 R' U R2 U R' U'
20355	01.71	U2 R2 F2 U' R U F' R U' R' U'
20356	02.93	U2 R2 F R' U' R F' R2 F2 R' U'
20357	01.58	U2 F2 R' U F' R U F' U2 R U'
20358	4.44+	U2 F2 U F U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
20359	02.00	U' R2 U F2 U' F U2 R2 F' R2 U'
20360	02.33	R2 U' F' R U2 R' F R2 F' R' U'
20361	01.96	F U2 R U2 R' U F2 R' F R' U'
20362	02.34	F U2 F' U R' F2 U' R' U R' U'
20363	4.96+	F R2 F U2 R' U F' R F R' U'
20364	01.80	F' U' F R F' R U' F2 U2 R' U'
20365	01.96	R U' R' U2 R' F' U2 R U R2 U'
20366	01.90	R' F R2 U2 F' U R F' U2 R' U'
20367	08.34	F R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U'
20368	01.58	U' F' U R' F U' R F2 U R' U'
20369	02.27	F' U F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F' R' U'
20370	03.03	R2 U R' F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R' U'
20371	02.06	U' F2 U F2 R F' U R U R' U'
20372	01.72	F2 U2 F R F2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
20373	03.47	R2 F2 U2 F U2 F U R' U' R' U'
20374	01.90	U' F U' F' R' F' R U F' R' U'
20375	06.71	U R' F2 R U R2 F' R U2 R' U'
20376	01.83	U F R2 U' F R2 U' F' U R' U'
20377	02.52	U2 F2 R F2 U' F R F' U2 R' U'
20378	01.80	U2 F' R' U R U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
20379	02.00	F2 R F U2 F' U' F2 R F R2 U'
20380	01.94	F2 R F' R F R2 F R' U' R' U'
20381	02.68	R' U R2 F2 R' F' R F' U R' U'
20382	03.21	U2 F2 U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 R' U'
20383	02.43	F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U F' U'
20384	05.13	R U2 F' R F2 U R2 U2 F' R' U'
20385	02.72	R' U' R2 F2 U R' U' F U R' U'
20386	01.27	R2 F' R' U' R2 F R' F U' R' U'
20387	01.75	F U' R' F' R F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
20388	01.88	R F2 R U' F2 U F' R U' R2 U'
20389	02.02	R2 U F' R2 U R F R U2 R' U'
20390	02.11	U R F R2 U F2 U R' F' R' U'
20391	02.44	R2 U2 F2 U' F' R F2 R2 U' R2 U'
20392	02.47	F2 R F2 U' F' U' F2 R U' R2 U'
20393	02.53	U R U2 F2 R U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
20394	01.68	F2 R U' F2 U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
20395	01.52	U' R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
20396	05.25	F' R U2 F2 R' F R' F U R' U'
20397	03.40	R U2 F' R' F U2 R' F U' R' U'
20398	01.97	R2 F' U R F U2 F R F R' U'
20399	01.55	F' R2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' U R' U'
20400	02.36	U R' U R' F2 U' R F U' R' U'
20401	02.02	F U2 F R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U'
20402	02.03	U2 F R' F U' F' U' F' U' R' U'
20403	02.75	F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R' F' U2 R' U'
20404	DNF(4.28)	U R2 F R' U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U'
20405	01.96	F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' F' U' F R' U'
20406	02.08	F' R' U F2 R2 U F' R F2 R' U'
20407	01.88	F' R2 U2 R F2 U R' F' U' R' U'
20408	02.03	F' R F' U R' F R F2 U2 R2 U'
20409	02.93	F R2 F' U R2 F' U' R U R' U'
20410	02.09	U F' R2 F' U2 R' U' F U2 R' U'
20411	02.02	F' U2 F' R2 F R' F R U' R' U'
20412	03.19	U R2 U' R' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20413	01.88	F' U' F2 U R2 U' R U F' R' U'
20414	02.55	R2 U F' R' U' R' U2 F U' R U'
20415	02.02	F' R U R' U F' U2 F U R' U'
20416	02.83	U F2 R' U2 F2 R' U F U2 R' U'
20417	02.25	F2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' F R' U'
20418	01.72	R2 U' F' R' U2 F2 R F U R' U'
20419	3.86+	U F U' F2 R F R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20420	02.15	R' U R2 U F2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
20421	01.97	R' F U2 F R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
20422	01.78	R F' R2 F R2 U' R F2 R2 F' U'
20423	02.31	U' R2 U' R2 U F U R2 F' R' U'
20424	02.15	F2 U F' R2 U F2 U F U R' U'
20425	01.47	R' U R2 F' R2 U2 F R' U R U'
20426	02.52	F2 U' R' F' R F U' R U' R' U'
20427	01.69	R F' U R F' R' F R U2 R' U'
20428	01.84	U' R2 F R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
20429	01.66	R' F R' F2 U R' U' F U' R' U'
20430	02.91	U' R' U' F' U2 R F' R' F R2 U'
20431	02.71	F' U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U F' R' U'
20432	01.80	F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U F2 R' U'
20433	02.41	F2 R F' R U' F R2 U2 F R2 U'
20434	02.21	U F2 R2 U F' R F2 R F2 R2 U'
20435	01.77	F2 U R U' F' R' F R2 F' R' U'
20436	02.47	F' U2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' U2 R' U'
20437	01.55	R F U2 R U' F R' F2 U' R' U'
20438	02.22	F2 R' U' F2 U' F U' R U R' U'
20439	01.84	R2 F U2 F' R F' U2 F' U2 R' U'
20440	02.13	R U F' U' R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U'
20441	01.94	R' U F2 U2 R2 U' F' R U2 R' U'
20442	02.22	F U F R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
20443	02.11	F' R U' R2 U R' U' F' U' R' U'
20444	02.00	R U F2 R' U F' R U2 F' R' U'
20445	02.53	R2 F R' F R F' U' R' U2 R' U'
20446	02.38	R U' F' U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 R' U'
20447	01.97	R2 U' F R F R' U R2 U' R' U'
20448	01.97	R F U2 F' U R' F R2 F R U'
20449	03.00	U F R' U F' R F2 U' F R' U'
20450	02.72	R2 F R' U2 R' F U R U2 R' U'
20451	02.15	F U2 R2 F2 U' F' R F U' R U'
20452	02.97	U R' F R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
20453	02.41	U F U2 F U F' U' R' U' R' U'
20454	02.28	R' F' R U' R U' F R U R' U'
20455	02.97	U2 F2 U R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U'
20456	01.78	F2 R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R2 U'
20457	02.47	F R' F2 R F' R2 U' F U2 R2 U'
20458	02.22	U F' U F' U F2 U R2 U' R' U'
20459	02.08	U R2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U' R' U'
20460	01.88	F U2 R2 U' F R' U' R U R U'
20461	02.25	F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U'
20462	01.68	U2 R' U R2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' U'
20463	02.05	R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U'
20464	01.93	R F' U F2 U' F' R2 F' U' R' U'
20465	02.84	F' U R U' F2 R F2 R' U2 R' U'
20466	01.72	R F' R2 U F U R2 U' F R' U'
20467	02.69	R2 U' F2 U' F' U' R' F2 U' R' U'
20468	02.56	F U R' U2 F R' U R U' R' U'
20469	02.25	U' F R' U2 F R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
20470	01.97	U' F2 R U2 R' U' R F2 U R' U'
20471	02.61	F' R2 F R' U F' R U' F' R' U'
20472	02.00	F2 U2 F R F R2 U F2 U R' U'
20473	01.96	R' F2 U' R' U2 R' F U2 F' R' U'
20474	03.40	R2 U' F R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20475	02.05	F U F2 R' F R U R' U' R' U'
20476	01.63	U' F R2 F R' U2 F U' F2 R' U'
20477	02.22	U R' U R' U F U R U' R' U'
20478	03.91	U R F' U2 F U' R2 U F2 R2 U'
20479	01.58	U2 R' F R U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 U'
20480	01.86	F' R' F' R2 F R2 U2 R' F2 R' U'
20481	02.59	F R2 U2 F U' R2 F' U F' R' U'
20482	01.65	F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' F' U R' U'
20483	01.84	R F2 U' F' U2 R F' U2 F2 R2 U'
20484	02.21	F R U F' R U' F2 U' F R' U'
20485	02.58	F R F' U F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U'
20486	02.05	U' F2 R U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20487	01.96	R F R F' U2 F' U F2 U R' U'
20488	01.91	F2 U' R F2 R2 F' R U' F R2 U'
20489	01.59	F U F2 R2 U F U' R2 U2 R' U'
20490	02.06	U2 F' U' R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U'
20491	02.06	U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R U' F R U'
20492	02.63	U F' R' U' F2 U2 R F' U' R' U'
20493	02.21	U2 R' F R2 F U' F' U F' R' U'
20494	02.72	F2 U F' U2 R2 F' R F' U R U'
20495	02.09	R U R' F2 R U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20496	02.28	R2 F' U' R F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 U'
20497	02.06	U F' R2 F' U' F U2 R' F' R' U'
20498	02.38	F R' U' R U' R' U F2 U2 R' U'
20499	02.36	F U F2 U' F R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
20500	02.05	R F U2 F' R U' F R F' R' U'
20501	01.09	R F2 R' U2 F U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
20502	02.30	F2 U' R U R U' F2 R U' R U'
20503	02.90	F' U2 R2 F R U2 R F2 U F' U'
20504	02.11	U2 R' F' U F' U' R F' U2 R' U'
20505	01.71	F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
20506	02.30	R2 F' U' F U' F2 R F2 U2 R2 U'
20507	02.83	R' U' R U2 R2 F R' F2 U' R' U'
20508	02.75	F2 R' F U R' U' R F' U2 R' U'
20509	01.77	U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R F U' R' U2
20510	02.30	U' R' F' U F R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
20511	02.58	U' R U' R F R2 U2 R' F R' U'
20512	01.36	F R F2 U F' R2 F' U' F2 R' U'
20513	02.94	F' R' F' R2 F2 U R' F U2 R' U'
20514	03.22	U2 F R' U R U' R' U' F2 R' U'
20515	01.96	U2 F2 U2 F' R' U R F U' R' U'
20516	02.43	R' F U2 R2 U' R F2 U' F R' U'
20517	01.71	R2 U F' U' R2 F U' R F R' U'
20518	02.43	U' F U2 F2 R F' U' F U2 R2 U'
20519	02.61	R' F R' U' F U R' U2 F2 R' U'
20520	02.69	F2 R' F' U' R U' R2 U2 F R' U'
20521	01.86	U2 F2 R F2 U' R' U R' U R' U'
20522	02.13	F' R U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
20523	01.69	F2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' R F R2 U'
20524	02.03	R F R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
20525	02.05	F2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U'
20526	01.53	R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R' U'
20527	02.06	U2 R2 U F2 U F U2 F U2 R' U'
20528	03.43	R2 U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U' F R2 U'
20529	01.78	F' U2 R2 F' R F' U' F2 U R' U'
20530	02.05	U' F2 U R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
20531	02.83	U R2 U' R' U' R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
20532	02.13	U' F R2 U' F2 U F R' U R' U'
20533	07.75	F R' F R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U'
20534	3.21+	F2 R' U' F R2 F U' R U R' U'
20535	01.94	U F R F2 R F' U2 R' U' R' U'
20536	02.71	U2 F2 U' R U' R' U F U R' U'
20537	02.65	R' U' F2 U R' F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
20538	01.84	U F2 R' U F2 U' R U' F R' U'
20539	02.06	U F' R F2 U' F' R2 U F R U'
20540	01.71	U R' F R' F R' F' R' U R2 U'
20541	03.63	F' U' R F' U R' F R2 F2 R2 U'
20542	02.63	U' R U R2 F2 U' R F2 U' R' U'
20543	02.21	R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U R2 U'
20544	02.25	U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F U F' R' U'
20545	01.71	R U F2 U2 R' F' U2 R F' R' U'
20546	02.19	F2 U R' U F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20547	02.03	F' U R F2 R' U' R2 F U2 R' U'
20548	03.00	U' R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R U' R2 U'
20549	02.46	R F' U2 R F U R' U F R U'
20550	03.59	U2 R' F U F' R2 U R U R' U'
20551	02.03	U R' U F2 R F R U F' R' U'
20552	02.28	R' U2 F2 U R2 U F' R F R' U'
20553	02.03	U' R U R F' R U' F2 U R' U'
20554	02.34	R U F U2 R2 F U' F U R' U'
20555	01.65	U R' U' R F2 R U' F U' R' U'
20556	02.34	F2 U2 R' F R' U F' R' U' R' U'
20557	02.46	R2 F R2 F U' F' U F' U2 F' U'
20558	01.71	U' R' U F2 R U' F2 U' F2 R2 U'
20559	02.84	R U' F R2 F' U R2 F2 U R' U'
20560	02.43	F2 U2 R' F U' R F' U2 F' R' U'
20561	03.03	U' R U2 F2 R' U F2 U F R' U'
20562	02.27	F' R' U F2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U'
20563	4.69+	U2 R2 U' F2 U R' F R' F2 R U'
20564	01.53	U' F' U R F2 R F R' U R' U'
20565	01.61	R2 F2 U2 F U' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
20566	DNF(2.19)	R2 U2 R F' U R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
20567	02.34	F R' U R2 U R' U2 R' F R' U'
20568	02.25	F2 U' F R U F2 R2 F' U R' U'
20569	02.09	R2 U R2 U2 R' F U' R' U' R2 U'
20570	01.94	U F R' U R F2 U R' U' R' U'
20571	02.43	F' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R U'
20572	02.08	F R2 U' R' F2 R U2 R' U' R' U'
20573	01.68	R' F2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R' U'
20574	01.59	U' F U' R2 U R F' R' U' R' U'
20575	01.94	F2 U' R F' R F U R2 U' R2 U'
20576	02.34	U' R' F2 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
20577	02.27	F U2 F' R' U2 F R2 U' F' R' U'
20578	02.22	R' F U R2 U F U' F U2 R U'
20579	02.63	U' F2 U R' U' R F2 R' F' R' U'
20580	02.19	F R2 U R U2 F R2 F U R' U'
20581	01.28	R2 F2 R' F2 U R F U F' R' U'
20582	02.02	F' U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20583	01.91	F' U F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F' U'
20584	01.65	R F' R' F R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
20585	02.05	F' U' F2 R' U F U' R2 U' R' U'
20586	01.97	F' U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R F2 R2 U'
20587	02.55	U' R F2 U2 R U F2 U2 F' R' U'
20588	01.88	F' U R F' R U R2 F2 U R U'
20589	02.08	R F2 U F' U R' U R' F2 R' U'
20590	01.84	U R' F U' R F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
20591	02.00	F R2 F2 U' R2 F U' F2 U' R U'
20592	02.15	U R U2 R' U2 R' F U' F' R' U'
20593	02.25	U' F' U2 F U' R F' R2 U R' U'
20594	02.05	R2 U F' R U F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
20595	03.11	U F R' F' U R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20596	01.65	R U R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' F R' U'
20597	01.77	U F R2 U' R F' R F' U' R' U'
20598	03.86	F U F U2 F2 U' R U2 F R' U'
20599	02.56	R' U R U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'
20600	02.15	U2 F R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20601	01.84	F' U2 F' R U2 F R' U' F2 R' U'
20602	01.65	U F2 U2 F' U F2 R F2 U2 R U'
20603	02.16	R U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
20604	01.90	F' U2 F R' U R' U2 F U R2 U'
20605	02.66	R F' R F R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
20606	01.66	U2 F' R F' U2 R F2 R' F' R2 U'
20607	01.77	U2 F2 U F2 U F U R' U' R' U'
20608	02.38	F2 R' U' F2 R U2 R F2 U' R' U'
20609	01.96	U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U R2 U' R' U'
20610	02.68	F2 U R' U2 F2 R U F U2 R' U'
20611	02.75	R U' R F' R U2 F2 R U R2 U'
20612	01.66	R' U F' U R U2 R' F' U' R' U'
20613	01.94	R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' R F2 U R2 U'
20614	01.69	U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' U' R' U'
20615	02.05	F R' U2 R' F U F2 R' U' R' U'
20616	01.93	F U2 R2 F R F U2 R' U R' U'
20617	02.18	F' U' R U' R U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
20618	01.93	F U F2 U' F U2 F U F2 R U'
20619	02.21	U F R U2 F2 R' F R2 U' R U'
20620	02.11	R2 F U' F R' F R F U2 R2 U'
20621	02.31	U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R F' U'
20622	02.06	R F' R' F U2 R' F R U2 R' U'
20623	02.88	F U2 R2 U' R' U F' R F2 R' U'
20624	02.28	R2 F2 R2 U F R2 U' R U' R' U'
20625	03.06	U' F R' F' U2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
20626	02.66	F U2 R U' F R' F' R2 F' R U'
20627	01.96	F U R2 F' R2 F R F' U' R' U'
20628	02.77	F' U' R2 F R' U F2 U' F2 R U'
20629	01.91	R2 F R2 F R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U'
20630	02.03	U2 F U F R' U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
20631	01.81	R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' F R' U'
20632	01.91	F U' F2 U R U2 F' R F R' U'
20633	03.16	R2 U' F2 U R' U2 F R' U R2 U'
20634	02.50	R' F' R' U R2 U F2 U2 F' R' U'
20635	03.84	F2 R U2 R U' R U F2 U R' U'
20636	02.16	R' U F' U2 F2 R2 F' U F' R' U'
20637	02.11	U R' F U2 R' F R2 F U' R' U'
20638	02.19	U2 F2 R U F' R' U2 R' U R' U'
20639	02.34	R U2 F' R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
20640	02.75	R' U' R F2 U R U R U R' U'
20641	03.05	F R' U' F2 U R' F R2 U' R' U'
20642	02.41	F2 R2 F U' F R' U F U R2 U'
20643	01.86	R' U' R U2 R2 U' F R' U' R' U'
20644	02.00	U2 R' U' F' U2 R U' R2 F R' U'
20645	02.15	F U2 F R' F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
20646	02.15	F' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' U' R' U'
20647	02.05	U' R2 U' R2 U' R' F U2 F R U'
20648	02.18	F' R F R U' F U' F' U R' U'
20649	02.30	F R2 F' R2 U R' F R' F R' U'
20650	01.93	F2 R F U F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
20651	02.28	U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U'
20652	01.86	F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 U R' U'
20653	02.61	U' F' R U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
20654	01.55	F2 R2 F R' U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U'
20655	02.34	U R2 F' R F U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20656	01.84	U F' R F2 R' F R2 F2 U R2 U'
20657	01.71	U2 R U' R' U2 F R' F U R U'
20658	02.05	F R U F2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' U'
20659	03.71	U2 F' U' F U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
20660	01.96	F' U2 R F' R2 F' U' F U R' U'
20661	02.19	U2 F R' F' U R2 U' R U' R U'
20662	02.46	U' F U R2 U2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
20663	01.80	U R' U2 R F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U'
20664	01.53	U2 F R2 F' U2 R F2 R2 F' R2 U'
20665	02.22	R2 F U2 F U R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20666	02.68	F U' F' R F' R' F R2 U' R' U'
20667	02.52	F R2 F' U2 R F U' R' U2 R' U'
20668	01.97	U F' R2 F' U2 R' U' F' U2 R' U'
20669	03.40	F' U R2 F2 R' F U F' U2 R U'
20670	02.52	F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U'
20671	02.16	F R2 F' U F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
20672	02.33	R U' R F2 U2 R U2 F' U' R' U'
20673	02.90	F' R U' R2 F' U R F2 U' R' U'
20674	02.50	R2 U' R' U2 R U R' F' U2 R' U'
20675	01.94	R U F2 R' U R' F U F2 R' U'
20676	04.88	F U F' R' U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
20677	02.66	F' U2 F' U F R U R' U R' U'
20678	02.30	U2 R2 F2 R' F U' R2 F' U R' U'
20679	03.34	R F' R U' F R' F U2 F2 R' U'
20680	02.02	R' U' R' U F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
20681	02.33	F' R U2 F' U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20682	02.88	R' U2 R' U' F' U' F' R U' R' U'
20683	02.59	R F R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U' R' U'
20684	02.50	R2 U R' F2 U' R F' U F2 R' U2
20685	02.08	R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
20686	02.30	U F R' U F R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
20687	02.66	U2 F' R U' R U F R2 U' R' U'
20688	02.66	R' U F' U F R2 U2 R' F R2 U'
20689	02.16	U R F2 U' F R F' R F2 R2 U'
20690	02.11	U R F' R U' F R' U' F2 R' U'
20691	03.00	R U' R' U2 R' U F R' U2 R2 U'
20692	02.59	R F U2 F U' R2 U R' F2 R' U'
20693	02.03	F2 U R F' U' R F' R F R2 U'
20694	4.28+	U2 F R2 F U2 R' U2 R' F R' U'
20695	02.77	F U' R U' R2 U' R' F2 U' R' U'
20696	01.46	F' U' R' U2 F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
20697	04.46	R U2 F R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
20698	03.34	U2 F U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20699	01.86	R U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R' U'
20700	02.65	F R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U'
20701	01.71	R' F2 U R2 U F R' F2 U R U'
20702	02.02	R' F' U' F R' U' R F2 U' R' U'
20703	01.65	R2 F' R' F' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U'
20704	03.00	U2 R' F' R' U' F' R U2 F' R2 U'
20705	02.52	U' R' F2 R' F U2 F' R F' R' U'
20706	03.69	R U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
20707	01.93	R F' R F R2 U2 F' R F2 R' U'
20708	01.94	F2 U' F U2 R F' U F2 U' R' U'
20709	02.43	R2 F U' R2 U' F2 U' F' U' R' U'
20710	02.75	R' F2 R U' R U2 F R' F2 R' U'
20711	02.16	F R U2 R U2 R' U' F U' R' U'
20712	02.05	F2 U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' F U2 R' U'
20713	02.97	F R' U F2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U'
20714	02.65	F R U' R2 U R' U' F U R' U'
20715	04.19	R' F U R2 U F2 U F' U R' U'
20716	03.31	F2 R F2 U2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
20717	02.94	R F2 U2 F R' U2 R U2 F' R' U'
20718	02.59	R U2 F R2 F2 U F' R U2 R' U'
20719	02.13	U' F' U F R F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
20720	02.36	F2 U2 R U R2 U F R F R' U'
20721	02.08	F U' F' U R' F2 R U F2 R' U'
20722	02.03	U' R F' U F2 U2 F' R U2 R' U'
20723	02.13	R2 F2 R U R U F2 R' U' R' U'
20724	01.58	U' R2 F2 R U R F2 U2 F' R' U'
20725	02.28	U2 R2 F' R U2 R U R' F R' U'
20726	02.02	R F' R2 U' R' U' F2 R U2 R' U'
20727	02.08	R U F2 U R' U F' R F' R2 U'
20728	4.47+	U F R2 F U F' U' F' U' R2 U'
20729	01.71	R' U' R' F2 U F U R' U' R' U'
20730	02.84	R U2 F' R2 F U F' U' F R2 U'
20731	02.69	U2 R2 F' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U'
20732	05.84	R F R' U R' F2 R U' F2 R' U'
20733	01.36	R2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' R F R' U'
20734	01.91	F' R2 U' F' R2 F' R F U' R2 U'
20735	02.56	R2 F' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
20736	02.78	U2 F' R' F R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
20737	01.88	F R F U F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U'
20738	02.36	U F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
20739	02.94	U2 F R' F U F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
20740	02.55	F2 R U R U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U'
20741	4.11+	R' U R' F2 U F' R F U R' U'
20742	02.19	R2 U2 F R' F R' F2 R' U R' U'
20743	4.13+	F' R F' R U' R U R2 U' R' U'
20744	02.66	U' R' U' F' U F' U F' U2 R' U'
20745	02.97	U' F R F2 R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
20746	02.68	F2 R' U F' U R2 U' F2 U R' U'
20747	02.43	R' U R U F2 R' U R' F' R' U'
20748	02.86	F U' F2 R' U' R' U2 F U2 R' U'
20749	02.43	F2 R' F U2 F' U F2 R' F' R' U'
20750	03.52	U' R F2 R F2 R' F R U' R' U'
20751	01.66	F' U R' U' R U' F R U' R' U'
20752	02.77	U F U' F2 U' R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
20753	02.43	F2 U2 R' U' F U2 F U2 F R' U'
20754	02.31	U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U R' U R2 U'
20755	01.69	U' F' R U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20756	02.40	F U F' R U R2 F' R F2 R' U'
20757	04.77	U' F U2 F' R' U' F' R U R2 U'
20758	01.83	U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
20759	3.68+	R' F2 R' U2 F R2 U' R' U' R' U'
20760	02.09	R2 F R' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
20761	02.36	F U F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
20762	01.80	F' R U2 R U R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20763	02.16	F R2 U F' R U' F2 R F2 R' U'
20764	01.81	F' U' F R' F R F' R2 U R' U'
20765	01.91	R' F R' U F R' F2 R' F R' U'
20766	01.86	U' R' F U2 F R' U2 R' F2 R U'
20767	02.96	F U2 R' F2 R U R2 F2 U' R' U'
20768	03.22	U' F2 U' F' R2 U' F2 U' F R' U'
20769	01.88	U F' U2 F' U F2 U R F2 R' U'
20770	01.44	F' U' F2 U R' U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
20771	01.80	U2 F2 U F2 U F' R F' U' R' U'
20772	02.22	F R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R F' R' U'
20773	01.50	U' F U F R' F U' F2 U R' U'
20774	02.11	F2 R F2 R' F U' R2 F U R2 U'
20775	02.86	U F2 U F2 U R U R U' R' U'
20776	02.59	F' R F U2 F U2 F U F2 R' U'
20777	01.50	F' U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' R' U'
20778	01.66	U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F R2 U'
20779	01.84	R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
20780	02.05	U F' R2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
20781	03.18	U' F2 R' U F' R U R' F' R' U'
20782	04.40	U' F' U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U'
20783	01.80	U2 F2 R' F2 U' R U R' U' R' U'
20784	01.66	F2 R' F U F' R F' U' F2 R' U'
20785	4.52+	F2 U' R F2 U2 R' U' F U R2 U'
20786	01.52	F R U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U' R2 U'
20787	02.18	R2 F2 R U' F R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
20788	02.18	U' F' U' R2 F2 U' R U2 F R2 U'
20789	01.84	U R' U F' U R U' F2 U2 R' U'
20790	02.06	R' F U' F R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
20791	01.86	R2 U2 R' U' R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
20792	02.19	R2 U' R U' R' F U' F2 U' F' U'
20793	4.38+	U R2 F2 U' F U F2 R U2 F2 U'
20794	01.47	R' U' R F U2 R U R' U' R' U'
20795	02.25	U2 R F' R U2 F R' F' U R' U'
20796	02.31	F' U F' R' F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
20797	01.65	R U F' R U' F2 U' F U R2 U'
20798	02.56	R2 F R2 F U' R F' R2 F' R U'
20799	02.38	U F2 R F U2 F' R F2 U2 F' U'
20800	01.78	R U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
20801	02.30	F' U2 R F U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
20802	01.96	F' R F U2 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U'
20803	01.88	F2 R F' R2 F' U F R' U2 R' U'
20804	03.75	R U' F U F U R2 U F' R' U'
20805	03.16	R' U2 R F' R' U F2 R U' R' U'
20806	02.00	R' F2 U' R U' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
20807	01.80	F2 R' F R U' F2 U' R2 U R' U'
20808	02.03	F2 U2 R' U' F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U'
20809	01.81	F2 R' U F R F' R' F2 U2 R' U'
20810	02.31	R2 F R' U R' F U' R' U' R' U'
20811	02.38	U2 R2 U' R F' R U2 R U R2 U'
20812	02.05	R' F' U F U2 F U2 R' F R' U'
20813	02.06	F' U' R F' U' R F R' U2 R2 U'
20814	01.83	R2 F U F R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
20815	02.25	F' R F U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
20816	01.96	R' F' U F2 R F' U F2 U R U'
20817	03.02	U2 F' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U2 R' U'
20818	02.46	F' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
20819	01.77	U' F' U2 F' U R2 F U' F2 R' U'
20820	01.80	R' F2 U2 F R2 F2 U' R' F' R' U'
20821	01.96	U' F R2 U2 F R' U R2 F' R2 U'
20822	02.40	F U' R F2 U R F U2 F R' U'
20823	03.11	R' F U R' F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
20824	02.88	R U' R U F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
20825	02.19	U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R U2 F' R U'
20826	01.80	U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R' U'
20827	01.77	U F R2 F' R F' U F' U' R U'
20828	02.06	F' R F' R2 U R' U' F2 U' R2 U'
20829	01.72	F U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
20830	02.18	F2 U2 R' U R' F2 R F U' R' U'
20831	02.68	U R' F2 R' U R' U' R F' R' U'
20832	02.50	U2 F' R2 U' R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
20833	01.83	R2 F R2 U' F' R F R' U R' U'
20834	02.68	R' U2 F' R' U2 R F' U2 F' R' U'
20835	02.59	U2 F' U R F' R' F' R' U' R' U'
20836	01.65	U R' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U'
20837	01.50	U' R U' F2 R F U' F' U2 R' U'
20838	02.15	R' U F2 R2 F' R' U R' F R' U'
20839	02.15	F U2 F U' R' F R2 F U' R' U'
20840	02.27	R2 F' R' F R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
20841	02.06	U' R' U R' F2 U2 R F' U R' U'
20842	02.28	U2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20843	02.33	F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U R' F' R' U'
20844	01.81	U R U' F2 U R F2 R F R' U'
20845	01.75	R' F R U2 F' U' F R2 U2 R2 U'
20846	02.09	F U R U' F U' R U' F R U'
20847	02.86	U2 R2 F' U' R U2 R' F' U' R' U'
20848	01.58	F U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R2 F' U'
20849	02.19	R' F R' U2 F U' R F' U' R' U'
20850	02.40	U' R F' R2 F U F2 R' U' R' U'
20851	02.40	U F' U F' R U' R' F' U' R' U'
20852	01.81	U R U2 R' F R2 F R2 U R' U'
20853	DNF(2.18)	U' F R2 F' R2 F U' R F' R2 U'
20854	01.77	R' F' R' U' R F U2 F' U' R' U'
20855	01.40	U R' U R U' F2 U F U2 R' U'
20856	01.91	U2 F2 U2 F R U' R F U R' U'
20857	01.50	R F2 U F' U2 R' F' R U2 R' U'
20858	04.30	U' R2 U F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
20859	02.47	R2 F U' R F R' U2 R F' R2 U'
20860	02.83	F' R F R' F' U2 F' U F2 R' U'
20861	01.75	R U' F2 U R F' U2 R F R' U'
20862	01.81	R' F2 U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
20863	02.47	R F' R' U2 F R' U' F' U R2 U'
20864	02.16	U' F2 U' F' U' R' F' R2 U R' U'
20865	03.93	F' U R' F R' U F R F' R' U'
20866	01.91	F R2 U' F' U2 R U' R' U R' U'
20867	01.97	R F U R' U R' F' R' F R' U'
20868	03.02	U2 F' R U2 R' F U F' U F' U'
20869	01.59	R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
20870	02.08	U R' U2 R F' U F' R' F2 R U'
20871	02.41	U' R F' U2 F' R F U2 F2 R' U'
20872	02.16	R' U R2 F' R U2 R2 F U2 R' U'
20873	01.68	R F2 R' F' R F2 U2 R U R' U'
20874	02.38	R F U2 F R2 F R F' U2 R' U'
20875	06.46	F2 U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U'
20876	01.91	U R2 U2 F U' R F' R U' R' U'
20877	01.58	U F' R' U2 R' F' U R' U R2 U'
20878	01.83	F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U R' F' U'
20879	01.56	R2 U2 R' U R U' R F2 U' R' U'
20880	02.75	R F' R2 U F' U' F R2 U2 R2 U'
20881	02.71	F2 R' U' F R' U' F R2 U R' U'
20882	02.03	F U2 R' U' R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20883	02.97	F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
20884	01.58	U' F R F2 U' R' U F' U' R2 U'
20885	4.52+	R U F2 U' R F2 U' F U R2 U'
20886	02.15	R2 F2 U R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U'
20887	02.16	R U R U' R U' F R' U' R' U'
20888	03.63	U' F' U2 R U' F U2 F U2 R' U'
20889	01.47	U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
20890	02.68	R' F R2 F2 U R' F U F' R' U'
20891	02.28	R2 U R2 U F U' R F' U R' U'
20892	01.81	R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U'
20893	01.93	R2 U2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
20894	02.66	R U2 R' U F R' F2 R U' R U'
20895	01.96	U R2 U R' F U' R' F U' R' U'
20896	01.94	R' U R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U'
20897	02.65	U2 R2 F' R F2 U' F R F2 R' U'
20898	02.78	U2 F' R2 F2 R' F U F U' R' U'
20899	02.28	R' U R2 F' R2 F R' U R' F' U'
20900	01.97	U R2 U R U' R F2 R' U' R' U'
20901	02.02	R F U2 F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
20902	02.00	F' R F2 R F U2 R F U' R2 U'
20903	02.61	U F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
20904	02.63	U R U' R2 U2 F R' F' U2 R' U'
20905	02.02	F2 U' R F R2 F U' R U2 R' U'
20906	02.25	R2 F2 U' R F' R F R U2 R' U'
20907	03.47	F2 R2 F R F2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
20908	02.33	R F2 U F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
20909	02.40	R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U2 F' R' U'
20910	02.00	R F R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F R' U'
20911	03.68	F R U F R2 U' R F' U2 R2 U'
20912	01.91	U F2 U' F' U2 R' F U F' R2 U'
20913	04.11	F' U R' F U2 R2 F R' F' R' U'
20914	02.41	F' U2 F U2 F2 R' U2 R F' R2 U'
20915	02.38	F2 U R F U' R U' F' U' R' U'
20916	02.43	R F' R U2 R' F2 U F' U2 R' U'
20917	01.94	R F R2 F2 U' F' U' F U R' U'
20918	02.21	U F' R2 U2 R' F U2 R U' R' U'
20919	02.55	R F' U F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 R' U'
20920	02.18	U' F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
20921	01.96	R2 F2 R U F2 U' R F U2 R' U'
20922	02.27	F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R F2 U' F' U'
20923	01.77	U2 F' U' F2 R U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
20924	02.05	R F' R F2 U F U R' U2 R2 U'
20925	02.08	F2 U2 F' U R' F U2 R2 F' R' U'
20926	01.81	F' U' R2 F U' F U F' U2 R' U'
20927	03.46	U2 R' U2 R' F R U' R' U' R' U'
20928	4.36+	F' U' F U2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R U'
20929	01.75	F2 U' F R2 F2 R2 U R' U' R' U'
20930	02.68	R2 U' F' U2 F' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
20931	02.71	U' F R U2 R U' R F' U2 R2 U'
20932	02.11	U F2 R U' R' U2 R' F2 U R' U'
20933	01.86	R' U' F R' U2 R2 F U' F' R U'
20934	02.52	U' R F2 U2 F' R U' F2 U' R' U'
20935	02.27	U R' U' F R2 U2 F' R' U R U'
20936	02.19	F' R U2 R' F' R' U2 R U2 R' U'
20937	DNF(1.97)	U2 F2 R' U' F U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
20938	01.36	U2 R' U F' U2 F' U R' U R' U'
20939	02.03	R' F2 R' U' R' U' F2 U' F' R' U'
20940	02.75	R' U2 F2 U R U' F' R' U2 R2 U'
20941	02.08	F U' F2 U R' U2 R U F' R' U'
20942	02.61	F' U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R' U'
20943	05.91	F2 R' U F' R2 F' R F2 U2 R' U'
20944	01.94	U R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U' F' R' U'
20945	02.05	R' F R2 F U2 F U' F2 U R' U'
20946	03.16	R' U' R2 F U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
20947	02.00	U R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R U'
20948	02.53	R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
20949	02.03	F2 R' F R2 F R' U2 R U2 R U'
20950	4.28+	F R F R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U'
20951	DNF(0.00)	R2 F U' F U' R2 F2 U F' R' U'
20952	03.19	R2 F' R' F U' R' U' R2 U R2 U'
20953	03.05	F2 U' F2 R F U2 F' R U2 R' U'
20954	02.86	R' F U' F U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
20955	02.46	R' F U2 R' F U' R U' F' R2 U'
20956	02.65	R U F2 U F2 U' F R2 U' R' U'
20957	02.31	R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U F' U' R U'
20958	03.22	R2 F' R U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
20959	02.02	U' R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R U' R' U'
20960	01.81	F2 U R U2 F2 R F' R' U' R' U'
20961	02.30	R2 F' R' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
20962	01.75	R' F U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'
20963	6.25+	R U' F R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U'
20964	03.86	U R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20965	01.41	U2 F' R U R2 F2 R' F U2 R' U'
20966	01.68	U2 F' R' F U R U' F' U2 R' U'
20967	02.33	F2 R U R2 F2 U R' F U R' U2
20968	02.96	F' U' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U'
20969	03.44	U' F2 U F2 R2 U' F R U2 R2 U'
20970	03.28	F2 U2 F U R' U' R' F' U2 R' U'
20971	02.78	F U' F' U' F U2 R2 U' F R' U'
20972	04.08	U' F R U' R F2 U' F U' R' U'
20973	01.80	F' R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
20974	8.41+	F R' U F' R2 F' U2 R' F' R' U'
20975	02.58	U' F' R U2 R F U R U2 R' U'
20976	03.13	U' R2 F U2 F R2 U' R' F' R' U'
20977	02.90	R' U R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U R' U'
20978	01.86	R' U R F2 U' F' U R' F2 R2 U'
20979	01.96	R' U F2 R' U F2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
20980	02.18	F2 R U R U2 F R2 F U R' U'
20981	02.91	F2 U R' U2 F U' R' U F2 R' U'
20982	02.05	F R U2 R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U2
20983	02.44	F' R' F U2 F U' F' R2 F' R' U'
20984	02.11	R2 F R' U2 F R U R2 U R' U'
20985	04.18	R2 F2 U2 R' F' U F' R U' R' U'
20986	02.02	F' R2 U' F U2 R U2 F2 U' R' U'
20987	02.33	R U' R F' U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
20988	02.31	F2 U' R2 U R U F R' U2 R' U'
20989	01.83	R2 U' R F2 R' F2 R F2 U2 F' U'
20990	03.22	U F2 U F R2 U2 R' F' U F' U'
20991	02.81	F U2 R F' R' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
20992	01.90	F U2 R' U' R2 U R' F' U2 R' U'
20993	01.43	U F R2 F' R2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
20994	02.44	U2 R U' R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
20995	03.36	R F U' F' R U2 F2 R' F' R' U'
20996	03.30	F2 R F2 R2 F2 U F R U R2 U'
20997	02.43	R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U'
20998	01.75	U' R F2 R' U2 R F2 R F' R' U'
20999	03.18	F2 R' F2 U2 R' F R' F U' R' U'
21000	02.21	R F2 U' R F' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
21001	02.44	F2 U F R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
21002	03.56	F2 R' U F2 U R F2 R2 F' R' U'
21003	03.00	U2 R F' U F' R U' R' F2 R' U'
21004	DNF(0.00)	F U' R' F2 U2 R F U2 F R' U'
21005	03.47	F U F' R2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' U'
21006	02.09	F2 R2 U F' R2 U R F U R' U'
21007	02.63	U F' U2 F R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U'
21008	02.55	R U' R2 U R' F U F2 U2 F' U'
21009	4.38+	U2 R U2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R U'
21010	02.47	R2 U F' U' F' R2 F R' U' R' U'
21011	01.77	R2 U' R2 U F R2 U F' U2 R' U'
21012	02.13	F2 U F' U2 R U' R' U2 F R U'
21013	01.58	U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R' F' U' R' U'
21014	02.40	F2 R2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' U' R' U'
21015	DNF(1.34) R' U F2 U' R2 F' U F2 U' R2 U'
21016	DNF(1.21)	R U2 R2 F' U2 F U' F' U' R' U'
21017	02.21	U' R F2 U' R U R F2 U2 R' U'
21018	01.56	F U' R F2 U' F R2 F2 U' R' U'
21019	03.71	R' F' U2 R F' U R F U' R' U'
21020	07.47	F' U F' U F' U' F' R U R' U'
21021	04.06	R2 F2 U' R U F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
21022	02.13	U' F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R U' R' U'
21023	02.94	U F U F' U2 R F' R2 U2 R2 U'
21024	02.44	U F' U' F U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U'
21025	02.47	F U' R' U2 R F2 R F2 U' R' U'
21026	01.78	R2 U F' U R' U R F' U' R' U'
21027	01.59	F' U F' R2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R' U'
21028	4.68+	U2 R' F2 U F2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
21029	02.28	F R U2 F2 U' F2 U R U2 R' U'
21030	02.31	R U2 F' R F U' R U2 F' R' U'
21031	03.27	U' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
21032	02.66	U F R' F2 U F2 U' R U' R2 U'
21033	02.44	F U' R' U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
21034	01.96	R F R2 F U' R F2 R U R' U'
21035	02.75	U' R U2 R U' R2 U' F U R2 U'
21036	01.94	R' U2 F R F' U F2 R' U' R' U'
21037	02.25	R2 F' U F2 U' R U2 R' U R' U'
21038	02.59	F R F U' F2 U' R' F U2 R' U'
21039	02.13	F2 R U F' U' R U' R U2 F' U'
21040	02.46	R U' R2 F2 U R' F R U R2 U'
21041	01.75	R F U' F U2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
21042	01.93	U2 R2 U R U' F2 R' F U R2 U'
21043	02.18	R F2 R U R F2 U' F U2 R2 U'
21044	02.22	F' R' F2 U F2 R' F2 R' U R2 U'
21045	02.68	F U' R' U F' U F2 R' U' R2 U'
21046	02.78	F U2 R F U2 F' U2 R F' R' U'
21047	02.22	U' F2 U R' F2 R U' F2 U' R' U'
21048	02.75	R2 U F U' F R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
21049	01.58	F R F R' U2 R F2 R2 U R' U'
21050	3.97+	F2 R U R' F2 R' F' R F' R2 U'
21051	02.47	F' U2 F U2 F' U R' U R' F2 U'
21052	03.66	R' F' R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
21053	04.36	F2 R U2 R U' R' F' R U2 R' U'
21054	02.27	F U' F2 U2 R' F' R U' F2 R' U'
21055	02.22	R U' F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
21056	02.50	U R F' R U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
21057	01.81	F R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21058	02.34	U' R F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
21059	01.69	U R U2 R2 F U' R U2 F' R' U'
21060	01.80	F' U2 F2 U2 R U' R' F U' R' U'
21061	DNF(1.96)	U' R' F U R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
21062	02.47	U' F U2 F U' R' F R2 F R2 U'
21063	02.02	F' R' F R2 U' F' R2 U F2 R2 U'
21064	02.56	U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F R' U'
21065	02.77	U R' U' R U' F U2 F2 U' R U'
21066	01.88	F' U2 F U F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U'
21067	02.34	U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R U'
21068	01.86	U F2 U' F R' F2 U' R' F' R' U'
21069	02.30	F R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U'
21070	01.83	F2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 F' R' U'
21071	01.88	U F2 U' F R' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U'
21072	01.44	F2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R' U R' U'
21073	01.81	R F2 R' U2 F' U2 F R U R' U'
21074	01.81	F' R' U F U' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
21075	01.81	U2 F2 R U' F R' U2 R F R' U'
21076	07.77	R2 U2 F2 U' F' R F2 R' F2 R' U'
21077	02.03	U R' F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F' R' U'
21078	01.86	F R2 U2 F' U F2 R2 F' U R' U'
21079	02.38	R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 F' R' U'
21080	02.94	U2 F U' F' U2 R U F U2 R' U'
21081	01.66	F U F' R U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
21082	01.77	F2 R2 U R' U R' F' U2 F2 R2 U'
21083	00.90	F' U F2 R F U' R' F' U' R' U'
21084	02.25	U2 F2 U' F R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' U'
21085	01.94	F U F2 U' F R2 F R U2 R' U'
21086	02.86	R' F' U' F R2 F U2 F U' R' U'
21087	3.94+	F' R U' R U F' U' F U' R U'
21088	02.63	U F2 R' U2 F2 R' U R' U2 R' U'
21089	01.97	R U2 F' R' U F' U2 F' U' R2 U'
21090	01.90	R U' R F U' F U2 R U' R' U'
21091	02.46	R F' U F' U2 F' U2 R' U' R U'
21092	01.69	U' F U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
21093	01.55	U' R2 U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'
21094	02.63	U2 F' R U2 F R2 F' U F R' U'
21095	02.18	F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
21096	02.03	U2 R2 U R F R' F R U R' U'
21097	01.88	F R2 U F2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
21098	03.00	U R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U' R U'
21099	02.61	R' F2 R' F U R' U R2 U2 R' U'
21100	01.66	U' R2 F' U' F U F' R2 U' R' U'
21101	01.71	U2 R U' R2 F U' F R' U' R2 U'
21102	01.88	U' R' U' F2 U' F' U' R U2 R' U'
21103	01.69	F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
21104	02.25	R2 F' U R2 F' R U R' U2 R' U'
21105	02.80	F R2 U F' R' U' R' U2 F' R' U'
21106	02.00	R2 U2 R U' R2 F U' R' U R2 U'
21107	02.84	R2 U F2 U R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U'
21108	02.55	U' R F' U2 F2 R' U' R U' R' U'
21109	02.25	F' R2 F U2 F U' F2 R' F' R' U'
21110	01.56	R2 U' R F U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
21111	3.97+	R2 U F U2 R2 F' U2 F U' F' U'
21112	01.93	F' R' U2 R' U' F' U2 R U R2 U'
21113	02.88	U' F R F2 U2 R2 U' F U R' U'
21114	01.34	F' R' F U' R' U F R2 U R' U'
21115	01.88	U2 F U2 F U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 U'
21116	02.52	F R2 F U' R2 F U' R' U2 R' U'
21117	01.72	R2 U' F2 U' R F2 U2 R F R' U'
21118	02.31	U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
21119	02.08	F2 U' F' R2 U F' U R U R2 U'
21120	01.65	U' R' F2 U' F U R' F' U' R' U'
21121	01.77	F' U F' U' R' F2 R F2 U' R' U'
21122	02.50	U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
21123	02.27	F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
21124	02.41	U R2 F' U R2 U' R F U' R' U'
21125	03.18	R2 F R' U2 R' F2 U R U2 R' U'
21126	02.91	U' F2 R' U R2 U' F2 U F' R' U'
21127	02.27	R F R2 U2 R' U2 F' R F' R' U'
21128	02.27	R F R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
21129	01.84	U F R' U R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
21130	02.09	U' F2 R' F U' F2 R2 U F' R' U'
21131	02.28	U2 F U' F U R U' R2 U' R2 U'
21132	01.59	U2 R' F' U R' F2 R' U2 R F' U'
21133	01.77	R' U F U' F' U2 R F' U2 R' U'
21134	02.27	F2 U F2 R' F U2 R U' F' R' U'
21135	01.72	U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R F' R2 U'
21136	02.28	R2 U' F' U F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
21137	01.56	U F R U2 F' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
21138	02.06	F' U' F2 R' F' U2 F R' F2 R' U'
21139	02.02	R' F' R2 F R2 U' R F' U R2 U'
21140	02.00	U' F R2 F R' U F' R U R2 U'
21141	01.94	R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U' R' U'
21142	02.63	R' F U' R' U' R' U F U2 R2 U'
21143	02.47	U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R' U'
21144	01.58	F R F' U2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
21145	02.44	U2 F' U2 F2 R U' R F2 U2 R' U'
21146	01.81	F' R U F2 R2 U2 F' R U' F' U'
21147	02.08	F' R U F2 R' F' R2 U F2 R' U'
21148	02.31	R' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U'
21149	02.25	R' U F2 R2 U' R F2 U' F R' U'
21150	02.02	F' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U' R' U'
21151	01.97	U2 F R U' R U' F' R' U R' U'
21152	01.90	U2 F U2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
21153	02.41	F U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F' U' R' U'
21154	01.61	R' U F' R F' U2 R2 F' U' R' U'
21155	01.66	F2 U R' F U' R F' R F2 R' U'
21156	01.78	R2 F U F2 U F U2 R U' R' U'
21157	01.96	U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F U' F2 R' U'
21158	02.31	F' U F' R' F' R' U R' U' R' U'
21159	02.46	F R' U F R U2 F' R' U' R' U'
21160	02.36	R U R2 F' U' F2 R2 U F2 R' U'
21161	07.81	R U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U F R U'
21162	01.65	U2 F R2 U2 F R U2 R' U' R2 U'
21163	02.18	R2 U' F' R' U F' U' R2 U R2 U'
21164	02.03	U2 F U F U2 R' U R U R' U'
21165	01.90	F2 U' F U F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
21166	02.44	F' U F' R2 U F' U R2 F2 R2 U'
21167	02.08	U R' U2 F U' R' U2 R U2 R' U'
21168	01.94	U' F U' R2 F R' U R F2 R' U'
21169	03.03	F R' F' R2 F' R2 F2 U R2 F' U'
21170	DNF(4.61)	U2 F U R2 F R' F R2 U' R' U'
21171	02.21	U2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U F' U2 R' U'
21172	01.58	R' U' F R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21173	02.43	R U R2 F' R' U' R' U' F2 R2 U'
21174	01.50	F R' F2 R' U2 R' U F2 U2 R' U'
21175	01.83	F' R2 U R' F2 R' F' U F' R2 U'
21176	02.09	R2 U2 R' U R' F' R F U' R2 U'
21177	02.77	U R' U F R' U' F U F2 R' U'
21178	02.90	R' F2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
21179	02.19	R2 U' F2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
21180	02.18	F R' F2 R F2 U' F' U F' R' U'
21181	01.84	U R F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U'
21182	02.66	F U R U' R2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
21183	02.19	F2 U R2 F' U R2 F' U2 F' R U'
21184	03.21	F' R' F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U'
21185	02.36	R F U2 F2 R' F' U R2 F R2 U'
21186	02.66	U' F' U' F' U R F' R U2 R' U'
21187	04.65	U F' U F' R U F' R' U R' U'
21188	02.47	R2 F U F' R2 F2 R' F U' R U'
21189	01.40	F' U R F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
21190	03.13	U' F' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U' F R U'
21191	02.02	R F' R F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
21192	01.52	R' F2 R' F' U F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
21193	02.31	R' F2 U F2 R' F U2 F U2 R' U'
21194	DNF(2.52)	R2 F U F' U2 F R U2 F' R U'
21195	02.77	F' U F R' F R' F2 R' U' R' U'
21196	03.02	R U2 F' R U' R F U2 F' R' U'
21197	04.59	U F' R' F' R' U2 R' F U' R' U'
21198	02.15	F U2 F R2 F' R2 U' R' U R' U'
21199	03.56	U' F U F2 R U F2 R' U' R2 U'
21200	02.27	U2 F U F2 R2 U' R U F2 R' U'
21201	02.09	R' F2 R U2 R2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
21202	04.06	F' U2 F2 R F' R U2 R U' R' U'
21203	02.41	F2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 F R' U'
21204	02.05	U' R' U' R2 U' F U R U2 R' U'
21205	02.93	R' U2 R F' R F' R2 F' U R' U'
21206	02.91	R' U' R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
21207	03.63	U' R U2 R2 F2 U' R U' F2 R' U'
21208	04.63	F R2 U' F U2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
21209	4.41+	U R U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U R' U'
21210	04.94	U' R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
21211	01.86	U F2 R2 F R F2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
21212	03.47	U' R2 U F' R F U' R F2 R2 U'
21213	DNF(2.81)	R F U' F2 R U' F U F' R' U'
21214	03.36	F U R' U2 F U' F2 R2 U R2 U'
21215	03.78	R F2 R' F U' F R2 U F2 R' U'
21216	02.15	R' F' R F U R' F' R2 U' R' U'
21217	02.30	U2 R2 U' F2 R U2 R U2 F' R2 U'
21218	04.00	F R2 U2 R U' F2 U' R U' R' U'
21219	03.18	R' U R' U' R' F2 U R' U' R' U'
21220	03.90	F U' R F2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
21221	02.11	R' F2 U F U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U'
21222	03.15	R U R' F2 U R2 F2 R' U R' U'
21223	03.33	U R' U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U'
21224	02.30	U' R U2 R2 F R' F' R U2 R' U'
21225	03.52	R' F U R' F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
21226	03.19	F U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
21227	02.83	U R2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
21228	03.72	F U R2 U' R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
21229	03.28	U R U2 R F R2 F R2 U' R' U'
21230	02.25	R F R F' U F U R2 U' R' U'
21231	02.88	R F R' U2 F2 R U F2 U2 R' U'
21232	03.65	U F' R F2 U' F' U' R U' R' U'
21233	04.03	U' R2 F U' F R' U2 R' F' R' U'
21234	01.72	F2 U R2 F' R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
21235	03.47	F' U' F R' U2 R U F2 U R' U'
21236	02.91	F2 R F2 R2 F2 U F U' F' R' U'
21237	02.34	F R F U2 F2 U2 R U F R' U'
21238	02.15	U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
21239	02.61	U F' U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U'
21240	02.93	R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U F' U' R' U'
21241	02.97	F' R F' R' U' R' U2 F U' R' U'
21242	02.44	R2 U R2 U R U2 R' F2 U R' U'
21243	02.52	F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 F2 R' U'
21244	4.19+	F U2 F R' F U R F2 U' R' U'
21245	02.69	F2 U' F R' U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U'
21246	03.50	F R2 F R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U'
21247	02.08	U R' F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
21248	02.46	U2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F' U F' R2 U'
21249	02.44	U2 F U2 R U R F' R U R' U'
21250	06.02	U2 F R U2 R2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
21251	02.34	U2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U F R U'
21252	02.28	U' F R2 U2 F R F R2 F2 R2 U'
21253	02.69	F2 U F' U2 F2 R' U' F' U2 R' U'
21254	02.53	F2 U F' R F R' U R' F R2 U'
21255	02.63	F R2 U' R' U' F2 U' R U R2 U'
21256	02.40	R2 F' U R' F2 U' F' R U' R' U'
21257	04.08	R2 U R F' U R' F2 R U' F' U'
21258	03.56	R U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
21259	03.08	F' U2 R2 F U F2 R2 F' U F' U'
21260	01.93	U' F' U R2 U' F U F R2 F U'
21261	03.09	U2 R' F' U R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
21262	01.63	R F2 R U R' U F' R U2 R' U'
21263	02.41	U F' R2 U2 F R' U R U' R' U'
21264	02.69	U R2 F2 U' R2 U R F2 U2 R' U'
21265	03.38	R' F2 U2 F' U F' U' R2 U' R' U'
21266	01.68	R' U2 R' U R U' F R2 U2 R2 U'
21267	02.00	R U2 R2 F U' R' U' F U R' U'
21268	01.84	F U F' U F' R U F' U2 R' U'
21269	02.34	F' U2 R2 U R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
21270	01.80	F' R2 U F U' R' F' U' F R' U'
21271	01.77	F2 U2 R F' R2 U' R' U' F2 R2 U'
21272	02.44	R' F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U F' R U'
21273	02.30	F' R2 U F' U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U'
21274	01.25	R2 F R U R U' F2 U F' R' U'
21275	01.97	F' U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
21276	02.50	F U' R' F2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
21277	02.77	R2 F U2 R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U'
21278	02.05	F R2 U' R U' F U R' U' R' U'
21279	01.91	R' F R U2 F' R2 F' U F2 R' U'
21280	02.08	U' R U2 F' U R' U2 R U2 R' U'
21281	02.22	U2 F R2 U' F' U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
21282	02.78	U F2 R F' R2 F U2 R' U2 R' U'
21283	02.63	U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F U' R2 U'
21284	4.13+	U' F' U2 R F2 R F U2 F2 R2 U'
21285	4.38+	F R2 U2 R F R2 F R' U' R' U'
21286	02.44	R' U' R F' U R U' R2 U' R' U'
21287	01.28	F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F U' R' U'
21288	02.05	R U' R F2 R U2 R F' U R2 U'
21289	02.88	U2 R F R' F2 U2 R U F' R' U'
21290	02.43	F2 R' U F U2 F2 R F' U2 R2 U'
21291	02.36	U2 F R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 U R' U'
21292	03.46	F U2 F2 U' R' F R' U2 F' R' U'
21293	02.06	R2 F U2 R' U R' U R2 F' R' U'
21294	04.09	F2 R U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
21295	02.08	F2 R F2 U' R U R F2 U2 R' U'
21296	01.94	F2 U F' R2 F' R F' R2 U' R2 U'
21297	03.59	U2 R F2 R' U R' U2 F U R U'
21298	02.16	R' U2 F' R2 F2 U F2 U2 F' R' U'
21299	02.80	R' U F2 R F2 R F' R U R2 U'
21300	02.66	R2 F' U' F R U' F U2 F R' U'
21301	02.34	U2 F' U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
21302	02.38	F' R' U2 R U2 R2 F R' F' R' U'
21303	03.00	R2 F2 U' F U F' R' F2 U' R' U'
21304	02.18	U' R U' F' U' F' U2 F U2 R' U'
21305	02.65	F2 U' R2 U F' R F2 R U2 R' U'
21306	01.93	R' F' R U' F U F R' U2 R' U'
21307	02.52	F U' F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U R U'
21308	02.68	U' F' U2 R F' R U2 R F R' U'
21309	01.65	U2 F2 U' F R' U' R' U' F' R' U'
21310	02.93	U R2 U' R2 U' R' F' U F' R' U'
21311	3.61+	R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U R U2 R2 U'
21312	03.36	U2 F U' R F R' U2 F' U R' U'
21313	02.05	R U2 F' R' F' R F' U F R' U'
21314	03.19	U R' U2 F R2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
21315	02.47	F R2 U' F U2 F U' R U' R' U'
21316	02.56	R F U2 F R2 F' R2 U F R' U'
21317	03.25	U' R' U F U' R' F' R U' R2 U'
21318	02.66	F' U' R' F2 U R' F' U F' R2 U'
21319	01.06	R F U F U R U F' U' R' U'
21320	02.41	F' R' U' F2 R2 U R F' U R' U'
21321	02.36	F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F U' F2 R' U'
21322	01.96	R' F2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2
21323	02.59	F U F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
21324	02.44	U' R2 U' F2 R F U' F' U' R' U'
21325	03.52	U' F' U2 R F' R2 F' R U' R' U'
21326	02.09	U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R U'
21327	02.08	R2 U' F' R2 U F' U' F' U R' U'
21328	04.05	U' R' U' F2 R U' F' R' U2 R U'
21329	02.06	F' R' F2 U R U R' U F' R' U'
21330	02.11	F2 U' F R F R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
21331	02.13	R2 U2 F U' R' U2 F R2 F R2 U'
21332	03.06	U F2 U' R U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U'
21333	02.03	R2 F U2 R F' R2 F' R U2 R2 U'
21334	02.13	R2 U F R' U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
21335	02.06	R F' U F U' R2 F2 U F R' U'
21336	01.71	U' F U2 F2 U' R' U2 R F' R' U'
21337	02.30	F2 R' F R2 F2 U R' U F R' U'
21338	01.96	F2 R F2 R' F R' F' U F R' U'
21339	02.46	R' U R2 F2 U' F R2 U' F2 R' U'
21340	02.00	R U' F' U R2 F R' U' F R' U'
21341	03.22	R' F U' R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R' U'
21342	02.25	F2 R U R U' F2 U' F U R2 U'
21343	02.50	R U2 F2 U F2 R F' U2 F2 R' U'
21344	02.15	R F2 R' F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
21345	02.55	F' U2 F' R U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
21346	01.53	F2 R U' F' U' F2 U' R2 F' R' U'
21347	03.05	R F2 R U2 F' U' R2 F U2 R2 U'
21348	03.22	R' U2 F' U F' U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
21349	02.30	F2 U' F2 R U' R2 F U' F' R2 U'
21350	01.55	R' F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U'
21351	02.69	F2 U2 F' R' U R U2 R F' R2 U'
21352	02.68	R2 U F' U' F U2 R' U' F R' U'
21353	02.66	U R U' F R2 F U2 R' U R' U'
21354	02.53	R' F U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
21355	01.96	U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F U2 F' R' U'
21356	02.40	U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' F U' R' U'
21357	01.93	F R U2 R F' U' R2 F U2 F2 U'
21358	01.96	F' R2 U F U F2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
21359	02.02	F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U F' U R U'
21360	01.84	R' U' R F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
21361	03.15	R' F2 U R2 U2 F U' F' U R' U'
21362	02.00	U R2 F R' F R' U2 R' U' R' U'
21363	02.09	R' U' F R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U'
21364	01.96	F R U F' R2 U2 F' R' U' R' U'
21365	04.40	R' F R U' R U' F R' U R2 U'
21366	02.22	U R U R F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
21367	02.47	F2 R' F R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U'
21368	01.88	U' F' R U2 R F' R2 F' U R' U'
21369	01.91	F U2 R' U R U' F2 R' U F' U'
21370	02.08	U R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R2 U R' U'
21371	01.80	R' U F2 U F' R F' U2 F R' U'
21372	02.78	R' U R F2 U2 R U' F' U R2 U'
21373	02.18	F U2 R2 F U' R F R' U' R2 U'
21374	01.41	F U' R' F2 U2 F' R' F' U' R' U'
21375	02.30	U' R' F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
21376	01.93	F' R U F U2 R' U R' U R' U'
21377	02.18	R U R' F U F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
21378	01.97	F' R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 U' R' U'
21379	01.86	U' R' F U R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
21380	02.15	U2 R' U' R' F2 U F' R U2 R' U'
21381	02.05	R' U R F R' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
21382	02.75	R2 F' U F U R' U2 F U R' U'
21383	02.40	R' U2 F R' U R2 F U' F' R' U'
21384	02.55	F' R2 U' F2 U' F U' R U R' U'
21385	02.72	F2 R2 U R' U F U2 R' U' R' U'
21386	02.13	U' F' U' F2 R U R U' F2 R' U'
21387	02.19	R F' U' R' F2 U R' F2 U2 R2 U'
21388	02.63	F' R2 F R2 F2 R2 U R' F R' U'
21389	08.03	F2 U F' U' F2 R F' R U' R' U'
21390	02.78	U R' F2 R F2 R2 U' F2 U R' U'
21391	02.58	R' U R' F2 R U R2 U2 F' R' U'
21392	01.97	F2 U R' U F R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
21393	02.94	U' R2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R' F' R' U'
21394	02.68	F' R' F2 R' U2 F R U F' R' U'
21395	02.65	R' F2 U' R' U2 F R' F' U2 R' U'
21396	02.03	R2 F2 R2 F' R U2 F' R U' R' U'
21397	01.96	F U R2 F' U F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
21398	03.00	R2 U2 F U F R U2 R F' R' U'
21399	02.08	U' R2 F2 R F2 R' F U2 F' R' U'
21400	02.08	R U R F2 R F2 U2 R F' R' U'
21401	02.19	F R' U2 R' F R2 F R2 U2 R' U'
21402	01.83	U F' U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
21403	03.65	F U' F U' F2 U' F2 R F R2 U'
21404	03.52	R F R2 U F2 R' U' R2 F R' U'
21405	02.15	U' F2 R2 U R U F' R U R' U'
21406	01.84	F' U R2 U' R2 F U2 F U R' U'
21407	02.83	R2 F' R' U2 F U F2 R F' R2 U'
21408	01.56	F' R F U F2 R' F' U2 F R' U'
21409	01.68	R F2 R' F' R F2 U' R' U' R' U'
21410	01.88	R F2 U2 F R2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
21411	02.18	F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
21412	02.08	R2 F R' F' U R2 U R' U2 R' U'
21413	03.55	R F' U R U' F2 R' F' U R' U'
21414	02.91	U2 R' F' U' F U' F R U R' U'
21415	01.96	U F2 R2 U' F R' F' U' F' R' U'
21416	02.28	U' R2 F U' F U' F R' U' R' U'
21417	02.18	F2 U R F' U2 F U2 F' U R' U'
21418	02.30	U2 F2 U F U' F2 U' R' U R' U'
21419	02.38	F2 U' R' U R' F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
21420	04.59	R' F2 U2 R' F R F' R U' R' U'
21421	01.88	U2 F U F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
21422	02.55	U R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R F2 R' U'
21423	02.02	U2 R' U' R' F2 U R F2 U' R' U'
21424	02.52	U2 F R' F R2 F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
21425	02.46	R U2 R F' U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21426	02.34	U2 F R' U' R2 F R F2 U R' U'
21427	02.21	U F U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U'
21428	01.93	R F U' F U2 R' U F2 U R U'
21429	02.46	U F' U' F2 U F U2 F U2 R' U'
21430	01.91	R' F R' F U' R U R' F2 R' U'
21431	01.69	U F2 U R' F R' F' R U' R' U'
21432	01.84	U2 R U' F2 R F2 R' F U' R2 U'
21433	01.66	F R2 F' U R2 U R' U' F R' U'
21434	02.69	F' U' R' F' R U' R U2 F' R' U'
21435	01.47	F' R' F R2 U' F' U R2 F R' U'
21436	01.59	U F2 R U' R F2 R F U2 F2 U'
21437	02.33	R2 F R' U2 R' F' U2 R U' R' U'
21438	04.27	U' R U' R U' F U2 R' U2 R' U'
21439	01.94	U F R2 F' R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
21440	01.83	U' F' R2 U F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
21441	01.75	F' U F' R' U2 R' U' F' U R' U'
21442	02.03	F2 R2 U F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21443	01.97	F R' U F' R F2 U2 F' U2 R U'
21444	01.59	U R' F2 U' F2 U' F U' F' R' U'
21445	02.11	R U' R U' R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
21446	02.77	R' U2 R' U2 F U' F R' F2 R' U'
21447	02.18	F R2 F2 R' U R U' F2 U2 R2 U'
21448	03.44	R2 U R' F' R F U2 R' U' R' U'
21449	02.97	F R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U2 R' U'
21450	01.63	R2 U2 R U R' U2 F2 R U' R2 U'
21451	01.63	R F' R U R2 U F2 U F' R' U'
21452	02.30	U' F2 R F R2 F2 U R2 U' R' U'
21453	02.88	R' F' U' F' U F' U2 F' U R2 U'
21454	02.09	R' U R' U F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
21455	01.63	R F' U2 F2 U' R' U' R' F2 R' U'
21456	02.81	R U' R U R' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
21457	03.69	F2 R U R2 F' R' U' R' U' R' U'
21458	01.93	F2 U2 R2 U2 R U' F2 R U2 R' U'
21459	02.28	F U2 R2 F' U2 R U2 R U' R U'
21460	02.25	F R2 U2 F U' R U F U' R' U'
21461	01.84	F' U R2 U2 F R' U R F2 R' U'
21462	02.33	R2 F2 U' R F' U F' R' U2 R' U'
21463	07.58	U2 F U R2 F' U2 F U' R' F' U'
21464	02.59	R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R F U2 R' U'
21465	3.84+	F R2 U' F U2 R U2 F' U' R' U'
21466	02.55	U2 R U2 R2 F U' F2 R U2 R' U'
21467	02.05	F2 U' R2 U R F2 U' R' U' R' U'
21468	02.21	F2 U R2 U' R U F' R' F R U'
21469	01.66	F R' F U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
21470	02.02	R' U R2 U R F' U2 R' U' R2 U'
21471	01.30	U2 F U2 R U F R F U' R' U'
21472	02.36	F2 R2 U F U2 R' U R2 F2 R' U'
21473	01.97	U2 R2 U2 R F' U' F2 R' U' R' U'
21474	02.21	F R' U F' R2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
21475	02.52	U F' R' U2 R F2 R F U R' U'
21476	01.96	R' F2 R' U F' R F' R' F' R' U'
21477	02.22	U R' F2 R' F U' F2 U' F R' U'
21478	02.94	F2 U2 F' U' R2 F R F2 U2 R U'
21479	01.44	F2 R2 F' U' F2 U R' U2 F2 R' U'
21480	02.06	R2 F U2 F U' R U' F U2 R' U'
21481	02.03	U R' U2 F R2 F U' R' U R' U'
21482	01.72	U F R' U F2 R' F R2 F R2 U'
21483	03.31	F U2 R2 F' R' U' R F' U2 R2 U'
21484	01.94	R U2 F2 U F' R U2 R U R2 U'
21485	05.55	R U' F' R2 U R' F2 R U' R' U'
21486	04.34	U F' R F' R2 F U F' U2 R' U'
21487	01.59	U' F' U R F' U F2 U F2 R' U'
21488	03.36	F' U' R2 F R2 F R' F U2 R2 U'
21489	01.96	R2 U2 F' R' F2 R U' F U2 R' U'
21490	02.38	U' F U F2 U R' U' R U R' U'
21491	01.90	U' R2 F R' F U2 F R U' F2 U'
21492	02.21	R2 U R F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
21493	02.34	F' R' U' F' R F2 U2 F' U' R U'
21494	02.44	R U2 F' U' F2 U F' U2 F' R' U'
21495	01.83	F R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U R' U'
21496	02.52	U2 F2 U R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
21497	02.61	R2 U F R' U' F' U F2 U2 R' U'
21498	02.09	R2 F R2 F R U' F' R' U2 R' U'
21499	02.00	U2 F' R2 U2 R' F U' R' U' R' U'
21500	03.50	F' U2 R F' R' F2 R F2 U2 R2 U'
21501	02.16	R' F U2 F' R F' R F' U' R2 U'
21502	02.27	U F' U R2 U2 F2 U' F U' R' U'
21503	01.78	R' U2 F' U R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
21504	02.19	R2 U R F' R2 U F2 R2 U R' U'
21505	02.80	R U' F2 U R' F2 R2 F' U R' U'
21506	02.19	F' U F2 U2 F' R U' F U2 R2 U'
21507	02.72	R' U' F2 U R' U F' R' U' R' U'
21508	02.65	R2 F R' F2 R U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
21509	02.93	U' R2 F' U2 F R' U F' U' R' U'
21510	02.08	U R2 F' R U' R F' R F R U'
21511	01.63	R U R2 F' R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
21512	02.19	R F R' F U' F2 U F2 U' R' U'
21513	03.09	R2 U' F R' F' R U2 R' U' R' U'
21514	02.30	F R U2 F' U' R2 F R' U' R2 U'
21515	03.93	F R' F U2 R2 F U' R F2 R' U'
21516	03.13	R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U R F R' U'
21517	02.05	F U' R U' R2 U' F' U F' R2 U'
21518	02.11	F' R2 U' F U R' U' F U R2 U'
21519	02.44	F U F U' F R U2 R U R' U'
21520	01.72	F' U' R' U R2 U R2 U F R2 U'
21521	3.68+	U F2 U2 R U2 R U2 F' U2 R' U'
21522	02.09	R F' U F R' F2 U2 R F' R' U'
21523	02.16	U' F U F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R2 U'
21524	01.78	F' U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 F' R' U'
21525	02.03	R2 U' F U' F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U'
21526	01.55	F' U R' F' R U2 R' F' U' R' U'
21527	06.96	U F2 R' U' R' U R' F U' R' U'
21528	03.47	U' F' R2 U2 F R2 U' R U2 R' U'
21529	02.68	U2 F2 R U' R F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
21530	01.80	U2 F2 U' F U' F' U R2 U' R2 U'
21531	02.16	U F2 U' F R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21532	02.08	U2 F' R F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
21533	02.36	F' R' F U' F R' F R' U' R' U'
21534	6.94+	R' F2 R2 U F' U' R F' U' R' U'
21535	02.11	F' U' R2 U R F2 U R' U' R' U'
21536	02.00	U' R F' U R2 U' R' F' U R2 U'
21537	02.88	U2 F U' R' F R' U R2 F2 R' U'
21538	01.93	F2 U R' U2 F2 R' U F' U' R' U'
21539	02.75	F2 U2 F' R U F' U2 R' F' R2 U'
21540	01.97	F U' F' R' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
21541	03.22	F2 U2 F R2 U F' U' F2 U2 R U'
21542	02.86	R U2 R F2 U2 R' F U F2 R' U'
21543	02.66	U2 F' U R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
21544	01.71	U R2 F' U' F' U F2 R' F2 R' U'
21545	01.40	U' R U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
21546	02.96	R2 F' U' F2 R F' U R' U2 R' U2
21547	02.30	U2 R' U R F R U R' U' R' U'
21548	02.84	F R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R U R2 U'
21549	01.93	R2 U F2 U F U R' U' F' R' U'
21550	03.27	R F2 U2 F' U R U' R2 U R2 U'
21551	01.91	R U2 F2 U' R F' R2 F2 U' F' U'
21552	01.72	U' F U' R' U R U' F' U2 R' U'
21553	02.19	U' F2 R2 F U' R' F R' U' R2 U'
21554	02.65	R2 U2 R F R' F U2 R2 U' F' U'
21555	02.18	F2 U R' F R' F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
21556	02.68	F U' R' U R2 U' F R' F2 R' U'
21557	01.27	U' R' U F' U2 F' U R' U R' U'
21558	02.28	U R F' U R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'
21559	02.25	U' R2 U R2 U' R U F' U' R' U'
21560	01.93	F U R2 F2 U R' U F U2 R2 U'
21561	03.91	F2 R2 U' R2 U' F R' F2 U' R' U'
21562	11.28	F2 R2 F' R2 U F2 U' R' U' R' U'
21563	01.93	F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
21564	01.58	F' R' F R2 F U2 F R' F' R' U'
21565	02.06	R F' U' R2 U2 R' F R' U2 R' U'
21566	04.18	U F R F2 U' R' U F' U' R' U'
21567	01.94	F' R2 U2 R F' R F' R U' R' U'
21568	02.38	U' R F' R2 U' F U R2 U2 R2 U'
21569	02.15	R U2 R F' R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U'
21570	01.96	F U' R2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
21571	02.09	R2 F' U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U R U'
21572	01.77	U2 R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
21573	02.86	U R F' U2 R' U F R2 U' R' U'
21574	02.41	U F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
21575	02.11	U F U' F U F' R U F2 R2 U'
21576	02.09	R F R' U F R' U R2 U R U'
21577	03.38	R2 F2 R U R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
21578	02.88	U F' R F2 U2 R' U R' F R2 U'
21579	03.28	U2 F2 U' F2 U F R2 U2 F' R' U'
21580	05.93	R2 U2 F' R F R' U2 R U R' U'
21581	02.33	U2 R F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R U'
21582	02.06	F2 U' F2 U F' U' F' R F R' U'
21583	03.66	F R U F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
21584	02.03	R F2 U' F' R2 F U' R' U' R' U'
21585	03.68	U' F' R F U2 R' F' R F2 R2 U'
21586	02.22	R U F' U2 F R2 F' R U R2 U'
21587	01.52	F2 R' F' U R F U R2 U' R' U'
21588	03.33	F' R' U2 F U' F' R' F U' R2 U'
21589	01.63	R2 F' U2 R' U F2 U R' F R2 U'
21590	02.77	F2 U2 F2 U R' U R2 F' U' R' U'
21591	01.80	R F U2 R F2 R U R' U' R' U'
21592	01.84	F2 U F U F' R F' R' U2 R' U'
21593	02.31	R U R' F R2 F R2 F U2 R' U'
21594	02.36	R' U2 F' U2 F U' R F U2 R2 U'
21595	03.44	F' U' R' U2 R' U2 F R' U2 R' U'
21596	02.47	U2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U'
21597	02.09	U' R2 F U F2 U' F R' F' R' U'
21598	02.27	U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U R' U'
21599	02.09	R F R2 F' R' F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
21600	01.66	R' U2 F' R F2 R F2 R' U R' U'
21601	01.81	F2 R F' U F' R F' U2 F R' U'
21602	01.58	R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F' R U R' U'
21603	01.53	F U F' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U'
21604	03.53	F2 U2 F R U' F U R U' R' U2
21605	02.06	R U R U F R2 F R F R' U'
21606	02.31	F' U F' R F R U' F U2 R' U'
21607	01.90	F R2 F R' U F' U R2 U2 R' U'
21608	02.18	R2 F R U2 F' R U' F2 U' R' U'
21609	02.58	R2 U' F R F U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
21610	01.83	U2 R' U' R F' R F2 R' U R U'
21611	01.47	R2 U' R U' R' F R' F U R' U'
21612	02.22	R2 F R' U F' U' F U' F' R' U'
21613	02.03	R2 F2 R' U' R2 F R' U F' R' U'
21614	01.80	F U2 F U2 R U R2 F U2 R' U'
21615	01.43	F R F' U R' F2 U' R' U R' U'
21616	02.02	U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U2 R' U'
21617	02.38	U' R' U2 R' F R F' R2 U2 R' U'
21618	02.61	U R2 U F' U F' U' R U' R' U'
21619	03.50	F2 U F R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U'
21620	02.77	R U2 F2 R' F' U2 R F U' R' U'
21621	02.33	U R' U2 R F U2 F R' U2 R' U'
21622	02.18	U' F2 U R F' R2 U F' U R' U'
21623	02.08	R2 U F U' R2 F R U F2 R2 U'
21624	01.75	U F R' F2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U'
21625	02.21	F' R U' F' U2 R2 F U F' R' U'
21626	02.19	R2 F2 R' U R2 U R F U' R' U'
21627	02.18	F2 U2 R U F2 U R' U F' R' U'
21628	01.90	U2 R U' R U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
21629	02.86	F' R' U2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
21630	02.27	U R U2 R U2 F' U2 F U' R' U'
21631	03.19	U R2 F U F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
21632	01.75	R' U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
21633	05.75	F U F R2 U' F2 U' F' U R' U'
21634	01.91	R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U F' U' R' U'
21635	01.90	U2 F U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
21636	02.02	U' R' U F R F2 R F2 U' R2 U'
21637	02.69	U2 R2 U F' R' F U' R U R U'
21638	01.41	F R2 F' U2 F' R U' F2 U R' U'
21639	04.58	R2 U2 F R F U' F' R F R' U'
21640	02.50	U2 R' U2 R' F' U R F2 U R' U'
21641	02.05	F R' U' R F' R2 F' R U' R2 U'
21642	02.43	U F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U R' U'
21643	02.21	F U' F' U' R2 F R2 F' U' R' U'
21644	02.15	R U F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
21645	01.86	F R' U F U R' U R' U R2 U'
21646	02.03	U F' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
21647	02.43	U' R' U' F' U' F2 U' R U R2 U'
21648	03.06	R U' R2 F R' U2 F U2 F' R2 U'
21649	03.41	U' R U F' R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
21650	02.36	R2 F2 U2 R' U F2 R F' U' R' U'
21651	02.56	R U R' U F2 U' R F2 R F' U'
21652	02.47	R2 F' R' F R' F U' F U R' U'
21653	01.69	U2 R' U' R' U' F U' R F2 R2 U'
21654	02.41	R' U2 F U2 F' R U' R F2 R U'
21655	02.56	F R' U2 F R' U F' R U R' U'
21656	01.83	R2 F' R' U R' U R' F U' R' U'
21657	02.30	F' U F R2 U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
21658	01.65	U2 R' F U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' U'
21659	06.88	U' F2 R' U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
21660	01.69	R U2 R' U F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U'
21661	02.38	U F R' U F' U R' F2 U R' U'
21662	01.90	U2 R2 U F' R' U F R2 U' R' U'
21663	01.96	U F U2 F2 U' F2 R F' U' R U'
21664	01.91	R U F2 R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U'
21665	04.09	U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R F' R2 U'
21666	03.59	R F' R2 U' F2 U' F R' F R' U'
21667	02.56	R2 F U2 R' U F' R U F R2 U'
21668	02.44	R2 U' F' U R' U' R' F2 U R' U'
21669	01.63	U R' F' R U2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
21670	02.15	R F U' R2 F' R U2 R U F' U'
21671	02.15	U' F2 R2 F U2 F' U R U2 R' U'
21672	05.03	U2 R2 F' R U R' F R' U' R2 U'
21673	02.08	R' U2 F' R' U2 F U' F2 U' R' U'
21674	01.83	R2 U R2 U' F R' U R2 U R U'
21675	02.28	F R2 F' R F' U F' U F' R' U'
21676	02.28	U R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U'
21677	04.31	R F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U' F R' U'
21678	02.94	U2 F U R2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R' U'
21679	02.91	R' F' R F2 R2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U'
21680	01.78	F' R F2 U F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
21681	02.16	U' F U2 F' R' U' F2 U' F2 R' U'
21682	01.69	F' U2 F2 R2 U' F U R' U2 R U'
21683	02.55	U F2 U F U2 F' R F' U R' U'
21684	02.50	F2 R F' U' R U' F2 R' U' R' U'
21685	02.47	U' F' R' U F2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
21686	02.53	U' R U' R U2 R' F2 U R' F U'
21687	01.65	R' F2 R U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
21688	02.09	R' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
21689	03.05	U' R2 F' U' F' U F2 R2 U R' U'
21690	02.18	F U R' U2 F R2 U' R U' R U'
21691	02.96	R U' F' R U' R U' R U' R' U'
21692	01.90	F R F' R' U2 F U' R2 U2 R2 U'
21693	02.30	F R' F U' R' U F R U2 R' U'
21694	02.15	R2 F' R F2 U' F R2 F2 U' R' U'
21695	02.27	U R U R' U' R2 F R' F2 R2 U'
21696	02.22	F R' F' R F' U' F U2 R' F2 U'
21697	02.56	F' U' R2 U F' R F R2 U R' U'
21698	02.09	U' F2 R F' U F' U2 F U2 R' U'
21699	02.02	F2 R2 U R' F2 R U' F' U F U'
21700	04.61	R F' U F' R' U' F' R' U2 R' U'
21701	3.81+	F2 R F' R2 F' R U' R2 F R2 U'
21702	02.93	R F' U2 F R2 F U2 F U' R' U'
21703	02.83	R' F R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' R' U'
21704	02.41	R' U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 R F' R' U'
21705	01.75	F2 R F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
21706	02.19	U' F' R U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
21707	DNF(2.52)	F R' F' R F U' F R2 U2 R' U'
21708	01.86	R' U' F2 U2 R U2 R U' F' R' U'
21709	03.55	U' R F U' R2 U' R' U F2 R2 U'
21710	02.19	U2 R' F R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
21711	04.18	U F' U' R U' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
21712	03.03	F2 U' F' U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21713	02.80	F' R F U2 F R' U F' U2 R' U'
21714	02.25	F2 U2 F' U' R' F2 U' F2 U R' U'
21715	02.40	F' R' F U2 R' U R' F2 U' R' U'
21716	02.72	F U' R F R2 U' R U' F' R' U'
21717	03.38	U2 R2 F R' F' U F U F' R' U'
21718	03.36	R F U F U' R U' R' U2 R2 U'
21719	02.22	F2 R' F U' F R' U' F2 U R' U'
21720	01.91	U F2 R2 U F' R U2 F' U R' U'
21721	02.69	F' U R' F2 R2 F' R F' U' R2 U'
21722	04.08	R' U F' U F' U2 R F U2 R' U'
21723	02.40	R F R' U R2 U' F R' U2 R' U'
21724	02.11	U R2 F2 R F' R' U' R2 U R' U'
21725	02.05	U2 R F2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
21726	02.02	F2 R' F U R2 U F2 U' F2 R' U'
21727	02.78	F2 R2 U2 F' U R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21728	02.06	U2 R F' U' R F' R F2 U' R' U'
21729	02.96	R2 F' U R' U F' U R' U2 R' U'
21730	02.16	R' F' R' F U2 R' U' F U' R2 U'
21731	04.40	U' F R' U2 R2 F R' U F R2 U'
21732	03.08	R' U F2 R2 U' R F2 R U' R' U'
21733	01.77	F' U' F U2 F R' U2 F' U' R' U'
21734	01.69	F' U2 F' R2 F' R U F U2 R2 U'
21735	02.50	U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
21736	02.90	U2 F' U' F U2 F U R' U' R' U'
21737	02.09	F' U2 R' F R' U R U' F2 R' U'
21738	02.05	R2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U'
21739	02.40	R' F2 R F' R' U F' R2 U R' U'
21740	05.03	F' R2 U2 F' R U2 F R' U2 R' U'
21741	02.33	F R U' F U2 R' F R F' R U'
21742	02.46	R F U2 R' F U' F R' U2 R' U'
21743	04.00	U R2 F2 R U F2 R F' U' R' U'
21744	02.88	F2 U R F' R2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
21745	02.21	R' U2 R' F R' U R' F' U' R' U'
21746	02.65	R' U2 F' R' U' F R' U F R U'
21747	02.47	U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' R' U R' U'
21748	01.91	U' F' U' F' R U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21749	02.84	U2 F R' F2 R' U F' R U2 R' U'
21750	02.33	R U2 R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U'
21751	02.31	U' F' R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
21752	02.00	F R F2 U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U'
21753	01.88	F' U' F R F' R' U' R U R2 U'
21754	02.27	U F2 R U2 R F' U2 F U2 R' U'
21755	03.66	F2 U2 R F' R' U R2 F U' R2 U'
21756	03.31	F2 R2 U' R' F' U R' F' U' R' U'
21757	01.65	F U' F' R F2 R F' R2 F' R' U'
21758	02.09	U R F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
21759	01.84	U2 F' U2 R U F2 U R U' R' U'
21760	01.33	R2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
21761	02.52	U F' R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U'
21762	02.58	R U F U' R F U2 R' U2 R' U'
21763	02.22	F2 U' F U F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
21764	02.34	U' F2 R' F U' R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
21765	02.84	R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
21766	01.96	R U' R2 F R' F' U' R2 U' R' U'
21767	01.90	F' U F' U' F' R2 U2 F U' R' U'
21768	02.00	U' R U2 F2 U' F' U' F' U' R' U'
21769	02.66	U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
21770	01.84	R2 U R F R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U'
21771	03.72	F R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
21772	02.77	U' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' R' U R' U'
21773	02.22	F' R' U F2 R' U F' R U' R2 U'
21774	03.58	R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U F' R U' R2 U'
21775	02.33	F' U R' U R F R F2 U R' U'
21776	02.77	F2 R F2 U2 R' U F R2 U2 R' U'
21777	03.21	R2 U2 F' R U2 F U2 F' U' R' U'
21778	02.03	R U R2 U' R2 F U' R U' R' U'
21779	02.13	R2 F2 R2 F' U' R U2 R U' R2 U'
21780	02.11	U F2 U' F U' F R' U2 F' R2 U'
21781	02.77	R F' R F R F2 U' R' U' R2 U'
21782	02.83	R U' F' R U' R U' R U2 R' U'
21783	01.63	R2 F' U' R' U F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
21784	03.21	R' U' R U' F' R U' F2 U' R' U'
21785	02.09	F2 R2 F U2 F R' F2 R' F2 R' U'
21786	02.09	U R2 U' R F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U'
21787	02.36	R U' R F2 U' R' F2 R U R' U'
21788	05.09	R2 U' F2 U R' F U2 R U R' U'
21789	02.09	F R U' F R2 U F2 U F' R' U'
21790	01.96	R' F' R' U R2 U F' R2 F2 R' U'
21791	01.93	U' F U R F' U2 F R' U2 R' U'
21792	02.52	F' U' F' R2 U F' R2 F U' R' U'
21793	02.30	F2 U2 F' R2 U' R' U' F2 U2 R2 U'
21794	02.11	F2 R' F' R U R F' R' U' R' U'
21795	03.06	R2 F2 R' F R' U R U F2 R U'
21796	02.11	U' R F2 U' F U F' R2 U' R' U'
21797	02.03	R' F R' F R' F U' R U' R' U'
21798	02.06	R' U2 F U F R2 F2 U' F' R' U'
21799	01.58	R F' U F2 U R2 U' F' U' R2 U'
21800	02.06	F' U F' R U F' R2 U F R' U'
21801	02.09	U R2 F' U F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
21802	02.71	F R U R2 U R' F2 U F' R' U'
21803	02.44	R2 U' F U' R F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
21804	02.09	R U R2 F' U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
21805	02.55	F2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' R2 U R2 U'
21806	02.46	R2 F' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 F R' U'
21807	01.80	U' F2 R U' R2 U F R2 U' R2 U'
21808	02.05	U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R U2 R2 U'
21809	03.19	R F' R F U F' U2 R U' R' U'
21810	02.33	F' R U2 F' U2 F U' R2 U2 R2 U'
21811	02.47	F U R' F' U F2 R2 F' U' R U'
21812	DNF(1.75)	F2 U F2 R' F U' R2 F' U' R' U'
21813	02.21	R2 U' R' U2 F U' R U F R' U'
21814	01.46	R2 F' R' U' F2 U' R' F' U' R' U'
21815	03.33	R' F' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' U'
21816	04.15	F2 U' R2 F R2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
21817	02.50	U' R2 F' R F2 R2 U F' U' R' U'
21818	03.08	U R' F2 U2 R' F' R U2 F' R U'
21819	01.86	F' R' U F U' R2 F U' F R' U'
21820	02.56	R2 F' U F' U' F2 U R2 F2 R' U'
21821	02.13	F R F2 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 R' U'
21822	02.03	R' F' U2 F' U' F U' R2 U R2 U'
21823	02.30	F' U2 R' U' R' F U' R U R' U'
21824	02.41	R' F R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U'
21825	02.36	F2 U2 F2 U' F' R F' R U' R' U'
21826	01.88	U R2 U R U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
21827	02.36	R U2 F R' U' F U R' F R2 U'
21828	02.16	R U2 R' U R' U F' U' F R2 U'
21829	02.84	F' R2 U R U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
21830	01.77	F2 R U R2 U2 R' F' U' F' R' U'
21831	01.93	R' F R F' R' U F R' U2 R' U'
21832	02.16	R F' U' R U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
21833	02.27	F' U' F R2 F2 U F' U' F R' U'
21834	02.65	F' R' F2 R' F2 U F R U R' U'
21835	02.28	R' F2 R U' F2 R F' R U' F' U'
21836	02.63	U2 F' R2 U F' U' R2 F2 U R' U'
21837	02.63	U2 F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
21838	02.05	F2 R' F2 R F2 R' F R U R2 U'
21839	01.77	U' R2 F2 R U' R2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
21840	01.90	F R' U R' U' R2 U R' F R' U'
21841	02.13	F U' F R2 U' F R' U F2 R2 U'
21842	02.03	R' F U' R U' F U2 R2 F' R2 U'
21843	02.16	U' F R2 U2 R' U R2 F U' R' U'
21844	02.86	F2 U' F' R2 U R2 F' U' F' R U'
21845	02.05	R' F2 U' F' U' R' U R2 F2 R2 U'
21846	01.94	U' F2 U2 R2 F' R F' U2 F' R' U'
21847	02.03	F2 U R F' U R' F R U2 R' U'
21848	02.19	R2 F' U R' F2 U F R2 U R' U'
21849	4.43+	U2 F U2 R U R2 F' R' U R' U'
21850	02.25	F R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F' R' U'
21851	02.16	U' R F2 R' F2 U F R' F R' U'
21852	03.36	R' F2 R F R U F2 R2 U' R' U'
21853	01.84	R F2 R' U2 R2 F U' R' U R' U'
21854	02.43	U2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 R F U2 R U'
21855	01.55	U2 R' U2 R F' U' F R U' R' U'
21856	02.03	F2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F R' U'
21857	04.21	U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F' U F2 R' U'
21858	02.08	R2 F R' U2 R' F R' U F' R' U'
21859	02.52	R U' F R' U2 R' U2 F U' R' U'
21860	01.93	F2 R F' U2 F R2 U' R' U' R' U'
21861	02.06	F2 R F' U2 F2 R F' R' F R' U'
21862	02.02	U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' F R U2 R' U'
21863	01.88	U F' U F2 U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U'
21864	02.16	R2 U2 F2 R F U R2 F' U2 R2 U'
21865	02.38	U2 R2 F2 U R F2 U' R U R' U'
21866	04.25	R U2 F' U R' U F U2 F2 R2 U'
21867	01.78	U R2 U2 F' U' R U' R U' R' U'
21868	02.09	U' R F2 U2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
21869	02.31	R U' R' F U' R F2 U F' R2 U'
21870	02.05	F' R' U2 F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
21871	03.09	U F' U' F U R' F2 R' U' R' U'
21872	01.66	R2 F' U2 R' U2 R U F' U' R' U'
21873	02.80	U2 F2 U F' U F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
21874	03.13	U F2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F U R' U'
21875	01.80	R U F2 R' U2 R' F R2 F2 R2 U'
21876	02.27	F R U2 F U R2 U' F U R' U'
21877	01.90	R2 U' R U R' U R F' U R' U'
21878	02.31	U2 R2 F R' F2 R F R' F R' U'
21879	01.96	R U R F R2 F2 R' F U R2 U'
21880	03.71	U' R' F U R F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
21881	02.80	F R' U2 R F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
21882	01.80	F' U' R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' U'
21883	01.97	F U' R' F U F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
21884	02.05	U2 F U R2 F' U2 R2 F' U R' U'
21885	04.84	F' R F2 R F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
21886	03.22	F R' U R F' U R2 U2 F R' U'
21887	02.34	R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U' F U2 R' U'
21888	02.13	R U F' R U' F' U R2 U' R2 U'
21889	02.00	R2 U' R U' F U' R2 F U' R2 U'
21890	01.50	F' R U2 F U R U' R2 F2 R' U'
21891	02.69	R' U' F2 U F2 U R2 U F' R2 U'
21892	02.36	R2 U' R' U R2 F' U' F U2 R2 U'
21893	03.05	R2 F R' F' R U' F' R2 F R' U'
21894	02.21	U' F U2 R2 F' R F R F' R' U'
21895	01.83	F' R U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U R' U'
21896	01.75	F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' R F' U' R' U'
21897	06.11	F U' F R F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
21898	02.19	U' F U2 F R2 U' R' F' U' F' U'
21899	03.78	U2 F R2 U2 F R F2 U' F' R' U'
21900	01.77	R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U2 F' R' U'
21901	02.61	U2 R2 F R' U' F R' F U2 R' U'
21902	02.66	U' R' F2 R' F2 R' F' R' U' R' U'
21903	02.25	R' U F R2 F U' R' U F2 R2 U'
21904	00.84	R U F R U R U2 R' U' R' U'
21905	01.81	U2 F2 U2 F' R U' F R' U' R' U'
21906	02.53	U F2 R2 F U2 F' R' F U2 R' U'
21907	01.55	U F' U' R' F R U2 F' U' R' U'
21908	05.44	U R2 F' R U R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
21909	01.75	R F R' U2 F R' U2 R' F' R' U'
21910	02.31	F2 R2 F' R' F R' F U F2 R2 U'
21911	02.65	U' R' U2 R2 F2 U' F' R U2 F' U'
21912	DNF(2.30)	U' R2 F' R' U' R U R2 U' R' U'
21913	03.55	R F' U' R2 F R U F' U' R2 U'
21914	02.16	U F2 U F2 U F U' R' U' R' U'
21915	02.28	F R U' F2 R2 U' R F U' R2 U'
21916	04.49	F2 R' F2 U' F' R2 F U2 F R' U'
21917	01.93	U' R' U F' U' F U2 R' U R' U'
21918	02.56	F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
21919	01.91	R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' F U' R' U'
21920	02.22	F U' F2 R2 U F' U' F' U' R' U'
21921	04.08	F2 R F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' F R2 U'
21922	03.80	U F2 R U2 R' F U R2 F2 R' U'
21923	02.90	R' F2 U2 F R F R U F R' U'
21924	04.61	F R U2 F2 U' F R F' U2 R' U'
21925	02.96	R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
21926	02.40	R2 U2 R U2 F R' F2 R' U' R' U'
21927	07.71	U' F' U' F2 R U2 F2 R F' R' U'
21928	01.75	U2 F' U F' R' U R2 F' U R' U'
21929	02.40	F2 U' F2 U' R F2 R' F U R' U'
21930	02.72	F2 R' F' U' R F R2 U' F R' U'
21931	03.13	U2 R2 F2 U' R F U2 R' U' R' U'
21932	02.40	F U R U2 R U2 R' F U R' U'
21933	02.05	R U2 F' R' F U2 F R' F2 R' U'
21934	03.86	R' F U2 F' U2 R U' F U' R' U'
21935	04.84	F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 F' R U' R' U'
21936	02.68	U R2 U' F U F2 U F2 U R' U'
21937	03.06	U F R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U' R U'
21938	02.43	F U2 R U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21939	02.06	U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
21940	01.97	U F R2 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R' U'
21941	02.21	R2 F R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
21942	02.21	F U' F' U' R F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
21943	02.00	U2 F' U2 F R U2 R F2 U' R' U'
21944	01.94	U R F' R2 U' R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
21945	02.53	R' U' R U' F2 R F' U F2 R' U'
21946	02.66	U' F2 R' F' R' U2 F R2 U' R' U'
21947	02.97	U2 F R2 U2 R' F' U' R' U R' U'
21948	02.30	U2 F2 R F' U R U' R F2 R' U'
21949	02.40	F' U R' F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R' U'
21950	02.50	F' U' F' R F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U'
21951	04.30	F R U' F U2 F U R U R' U'
21952	02.03	R F' U R2 F2 R' U' R F' R2 U'
21953	03.31	U' R2 U2 F U' R F' R2 U2 R2 U'
21954	02.31	F U R2 U' R2 F U R2 F2 R' U'
21955	01.84	U' F' R' U R2 F2 U' R U2 R U'
21956	02.03	R F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 U'
21957	02.08	U F R F' U2 R2 F2 U' F' R' U'
21958	02.11	U' R' F2 R' U' F U' R2 U' R2 U'
21959	02.00	R2 U' R U' R F' R2 U F' R2 U'
21960	02.78	R' U2 F2 R' U F R' U2 F' R' U'
21961	02.33	R F2 U R' U' F R2 U' F R' U'
21962	02.55	F2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F R U' R' U'
21963	01.93	R' F2 R2 U2 R' U F' R2 F R' U'
21964	02.09	R F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
21965	02.06	R' F2 U R' U F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U'
21966	03.05	R2 F2 R2 F2 U R U' F U' R' U'
21967	02.02	F2 R' F' R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R' U'
21968	02.22	U R2 F2 R U' R U' F2 U' R' U'
21969	01.86	R' F2 R F' U2 R F2 U' F' R2 U'
21970	01.93	R U R2 F' R F U2 R' U' R' U'
21971	02.30	F2 R' U F R2 F U R2 U' R' U'
21972	01.86	U' R U F U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
21973	02.68	F2 R' F R U' R F R2 U R2 U'
21974	02.21	R' F2 U2 F R' U2 F U F R2 U'
21975	02.16	F U' F R' F2 R F' R F R' U'
21976	02.34	F R F' U' F2 R U F2 U' R' U'
21977	02.58	R U' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
21978	02.72	U2 R U R' F2 U' R U F' R2 U'
21979	01.86	U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U'
21980	02.75	R' F U' F U' R U' F' U R' U'
21981	02.46	U' F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 F' R2 U'
21982	02.13	F' R U' R F R F' R U2 R' U'
21983	02.19	R' U F2 U2 F' R2 F R' U' R' U'
21984	01.77	U R' F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 F' R' U'
21985	01.91	U2 R F2 R2 U F' U R' U' R2 U'
21986	02.03	R2 U2 F U F2 R' F R' F2 R' U'
21987	02.83	R2 U2 R' F R F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
21988	02.33	F2 U' R' F' R2 F' R2 U F' R2 U'
21989	02.36	R F' U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U' R' U'
21990	03.53	R2 U2 F2 U F' R F2 U' F' R' U'
21991	02.86	F2 U' F2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
21992	02.16	F2 R2 F' U R2 F R' U F2 R' U'
21993	01.91	U' R U2 F' R2 F U2 F U2 R2 U'
21994	02.13	F R' U F' R U F R U' R' U'
21995	02.09	U F' U F2 R' F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
21996	02.05	F R2 U' F' U R U2 F U' R' U'
21997	02.09	U F' U F' U2 R U' F U2 R' U'
21998	03.03	R2 F' U F U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
21999	02.50	F U' F U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
22000	02.16	R U R2 F2 R' U' R F2 U' R' U'
22001	DNF(2.13)	F2 R F2 R' F' U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
22002	02.68	F' R U2 R' U' R2 F U' F' R' U'
22003	02.90	R U' R F2 R2 F2 U R U' R' U'
22004	03.43	F2 U F2 U R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
22005	02.02	R' F2 U F R U2 R U' F' R' U'
22006	01.56	U R F U2 R F' U2 F' U' R' U'
22007	02.83	F U F R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U'
22008	04.13	F2 R U' F' R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
22009	01.63	R2 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
22010	02.34	F2 U R U2 R F R F2 U2 R' U'
22011	02.08	U' R' U' F U2 F' R U2 F' R' U'
22012	02.86	R U F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
22013 03.44	F2 R' U2 R' F U2 F U F' R' U'
22014	01.97	R U F' R F2 U2 R' F2 U R' U'
22015	05.41	R' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F R' F' R' U'
22016	02.03	R2 U' F2 U F' R U F' U R' U'
22017	02.21	F2 R F R2 F U F2 R' F2 R U'
22018	02.72	U2 F' U F' R F U2 R' F R2 U'
22019	01.77	F2 R U2 F2 U R U2 R U' R' U'
22020	02.22	F' U2 F R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
22021	02.38	R' F' R U F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U'
22022	03.80	F' R' F' U F' U F R F' R' U'
22023	03.02	U2 F2 U R' U' R F U' F2 R' U'
22024	02.41	U F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' U F' R' U'
22025	02.28	F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R F' U2 R' U'
22026	02.41	F R F R2 U2 F R' F U2 R U'
22027	03.46	F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F R' F' R' U'
22028	02.55	F' U' F2 U' R2 F U R U R2 U'
22029	03.41	R' U' F R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
22030	02.84	R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R F' U R' U'
22031	02.47	R' U R' U2 F' R U F U' R' U'
22032	02.09	R F R2 F2 U' R' U F2 U' R' U'
22033	02.22	U' F U' R F R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
22034	02.61	U2 F R' F2 U F' U F2 U' R' U'
22035	02.97	U' F R' F R2 U2 R2 U F R2 U'
22036	02.08	R2 F2 R U' R U' R F U R2 U'
22037	02.06	R U' R2 U' R U' R U2 F' R' U'
22038	03.41	U2 F2 U R F' U F' R2 F R' U'
22039	02.18	U' F U2 R' F R' F R U2 R' U'
22040	3.77+	R U' F2 R F' U F2 R U R' U'
22041	01.88	F2 U' R U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 U'
22042	02.22	F U2 F' R2 U2 F R F' U' R' U'
22043	05.31	F' U F2 R' U' R U2 F2 U' R U'
22044	02.40	R U2 R F2 U R U2 F' U' R' U'
22045	02.15	U R F U2 R' F U2 F U R' U'
22046	03.40	R2 U' R U' R' U R' F U' R U'
22047	01.65	R' U' R F' R2 U R2 U2 F' R' U'
22048	02.97	R' U F' R2 F' R' F' U' F R U'
22049	02.65	F U' F R' U R U' R2 U2 R2 U'
22050	01.90	U R2 U' F R U' R F U' R' U'
22051	02.94	F2 U F U' F2 R U' F U' R' U'
22052	02.09	R' F R U2 F2 R' F' U F' R' U'
22053	02.68	F' R F2 R' U2 R U R U' R' U'
22054	01.93	F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F R' U' R U'
22055	02.33	U2 R2 F U R2 U' R U F2 R2 U'
22056	01.52	R2 U' F2 R F U F' U' F2 R' U'
22057	02.52	R2 U' R' F U F2 U F' U' R2 U'
22058	01.77	U R F' U R2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
22059	02.06	R F U' F2 R F' U R' F' R' U'
22060	02.72	R' F U' F' R2 U2 F U F R2 U'
22061	02.11	F2 R2 F U' F2 R F R U R' U'
22062	02.68	U F U' R' F' R2 U R' F' R' U'
22063	02.15	F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
22064	02.44	U2 F' U' F' U2 R2 F' U F R' U'
22065	01.88	F2 R F' R F R' F2 U' F' R' U'
22066	02.00	U2 F R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U R' U'
22067	02.68	F' U2 R2 U R' U R' F2 U' R' U'
22068	02.31	F2 U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U'
22069	01.77	F' R F R' U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U'
22070	01.96	F2 R' F R' U' F U' R U R2 U'
22071	01.97	F2 U2 F R' U2 F U' R F' R' U'
22072	02.09	F2 U R2 U F' R2 F U' F R' U'
22073	01.81	U' F R U' F R2 F' U' F' R' U'
22074	02.40	U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U'
22075	02.50	R F R U2 F2 R' U' F U' R2 U'
22076	02.84	U' R' U R2 U R U' R F R' U'
22077	02.55	F' R U2 F2 R' U F R U2 R' U'
22078	02.91	F2 U2 F2 U R' U2 R' U F R' U'
22079	4.43+	F' U2 F R U' F2 R2 U' F' R' U'
22080	02.83	U R2 U' F U' R U F' U' R' U'
22081	01.65	F R2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 U'
22082	02.58	R' U R2 U' F R' U2 R F' R' U'
22083	01.86	R U2 R F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R U'
22084	02.22	R U2 R2 F R' F U2 F2 U' R' U'
22085	03.18	R2 U' R' F' R U F R2 U' R2 U'
22086	04.56	R' F2 U R2 U2 F U' R' U R' U'
22087	03.00	R' F U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U' R' U'
22088	01.16	F2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U'
22089	03.36	F' R2 U2 F' R2 U F' R' U' R' U'
22090	03.52	F' U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U'
22091	02.05	F' R' F U' F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
22092	01.78	R2 F' R2 U F U' F' R' U' R' U'
22093	02.28	R' F' R2 F2 U2 R' F' R' F R' U'
22094	02.00	F U2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
22095	04.13	U F U' R2 F U2 F2 R U2 R' U'
22096	02.08	U F' R U' R U' F R2 U2 R2 U'
22097	02.25	U R U2 F2 U2 F R' F U R U'
22098	02.16	U' F U F' R F' R U F' R' U'
22099	03.80	F U' F R U2 F2 R2 U' F R' U'
22100	02.66	U' R F R' F2 U F' R F' R U'
22101	07.88	U' F' R U' F2 R F' U' R' F2 U'
22102	02.06	R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U R' F2 R2 U'
22103	03.71	U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F R2 U' R' U'
22104	03.50	U R' U2 R F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
22105	02.36	F' U' R' F2 U F U R2 F' R' U'
22106	02.30	R F2 R' F2 R' U R' U F R' U'
22107	02.94	F' U F R U2 F' R U2 F' R U'
22108	03.55	R2 U R' F U' R F R2 U2 R2 U'
22109	01.97	U2 R U F' U2 F' U' F2 U' R' U'
22110	02.90	F U' F U' F R U' F2 U' R' U'
22111	02.66	U2 R2 F U2 R' U' F R2 F R' U'
22112	02.56	U2 R2 U' F' U2 F U2 R U' R2 U'
22113	02.90	F' R' F2 U R F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
22114	02.09	R F' U F' U2 F R F' U2 R' U'
22115	02.05	U' R U' R U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
22116	02.31	R F2 U F' U2 R2 F R' U' R' U'
22117	02.02	U2 R U2 F R2 F R' F2 U R' U'
22118	03.52	R2 F2 R' F R U F' U F2 R2 U'
22119	02.00	R' U R' U R2 F2 U' F U' R' U'
22120	02.55	F' R2 F' R2 U F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
22121	02.05	R' F R' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
22122	02.55	F' U2 R U2 R' U F' U2 F' R2 U'
22123	02.33	F' R2 F R2 U' R' F2 R U' R2 U'
22124	02.36	U2 F U2 R' F U' R F U2 F' U'
22125	02.30	F' U R' U F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
22126	02.00	F2 U' R F R' U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
22127	01.66	F U F U' F2 U F R2 U R' U'
22128	03.36	U F' U' R U2 R' F2 R' U R' U'
22129	02.13	U R U2 R F' R F' U2 F2 R' U'
22130	01.55	F U F2 R2 U2 R' U' R F2 R U'
22131	02.19	F2 R' U2 F U R2 U R U' R' U'
22132	02.28	U' R U' R' U R2 F R' U2 R' U'
22133	01.83	F R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U'
22134	02.65	R' U' F R' U2 F U2 F U' R2 U'
22135	02.68	U' R U F' R2 U2 F' U F R' U'
22136	02.52	R2 U' F2 U' F R F' R' U2 R U'
22137	02.65	F' R' U2 F' U F R2 U' F' R U'
22138	01.93	F2 R2 U R' F R' U R' U' R2 U'
22139	01.68	R2 U' F2 R' F R U R' U2 R' U'
22140	01.84	U2 R' F U' F R2 F' U' F' R' U'
22141	05.77	U2 R' F R F U F2 R2 F' R' U'
22142	02.13	U2 R2 F U' F' R U2 F2 R' F' U'
22143	02.08	U2 R' F2 U F2 U F R2 F R' U'
22144	03.00	R F R' U R F' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
22145	03.40	U F' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 U' F' U'
22146	01.94	U' R2 F2 U F' U' R' F U R U'
22147	02.80	U' F U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U'
22148	01.78	R U2 R2 U' R F2 R U' F R' U'
22149	03.11	F' R' U R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U'
22150	02.18	F2 R U R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
22151	04.80	U R' F R2 U2 F U F2 U' R' U'
22152	02.50	F2 R F2 R F2 U' F' R U R' U'
22153	02.80	F' R F' R' F R U' R F' R' U'
22154	04.43	U' R' U' F' U F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
22155	04.47	R' U R U2 F' R U R' U R' U'
22156	02.91	F U F2 R' F U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
22157	01.84	F2 U' R' F' U R2 U' R' U' R' U'
22158	01.44	F' R' U2 F2 R F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
22159	06.31	F R' U F2 R F U R' F' R' U'
22160	02.30	U' R' U' F R' F' U' R' U' R U'
22161	01.93	R U' F' R' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
22162	02.00	U' R2 U' R F2 R' F R U' F' U'
22163	02.30	F' R2 U2 F' R F' U2 R' U' R' U'
22164	02.96	U' F R2 U F' U R F2 U2 R2 U'
22165	03.22	R' U' R F' R' F R' F2 U R' U'
22166	01.56	U2 R' U R U2 F U2 F2 U' R' U'
22167	02.09	U F2 U' R U R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
22168	02.93	U F R' U F' U F' R' U R U'
22169	03.40	R2 F' R2 U' R' F' U R2 U2 R' U'
22170	02.46	U2 F2 U' R2 F R' U' R' U2 R2 U'
22171	02.61	U' R F' R F2 U' F R2 F R' U'
22172	02.22	R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
22173	02.28	F' U' F U R2 U R' F' U2 R' U'
22174	01.53	F R2 F' R U' F2 U' F U' R2 U'
22175	02.40	R' U R' U F2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
22176	01.78	F U R' U' R F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U'
22177	03.43	R2 U' R F2 R' F R F2 U' R' U'
22178	01.97	U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
22179	02.03	U' F' U2 F R2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
22180	02.77	U' F2 U R2 U R U F U2 R2 U'
22181	02.05	U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U' R U'
22182	02.18	F' U2 F R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
22183	02.21	R' U F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
22184	02.21	U R U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
22185	01.91	R U R F' U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
22186	01.91	U2 R2 F2 R U F U2 F U2 R' U'
22187	02.65	R' U2 F2 R F' R' F2 R U2 R' U'
22188	02.81	U' R' F R2 F' U F' R2 U R U'
22189	02.18	U' F' R' F R2 U' R U2 F' R' U'
22190	01.71	R2 F' R U2 F2 U' R' F U' R2 U'
22191	02.83	R F R2 U' R U F U F' R2 U'
22192	03.41	F U2 F U F' R' U' R' U2 R' U'
22193	01.75	F R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
22194	02.41	F2 R2 U F' U' F U' R F R2 U'
22195	01.65	F2 R F R2 F R2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
22196	02.31	U' F' R U2 R' U R2 F' U R2 U'
22197	02.61	U F' U' F U2 F U' F2 U' R' U'
22198	02.90	U F2 U' F2 U' F U F2 U2 R' U'
22199	08.83	F' R U R' U2 R U2 F' U R' U'
22200	02.75	U2 F' R F U' R' U' R U2 R' U'
22201	02.50	R2 U2 R F U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
22202	04.83	U' F R' U F' R2 U R U' R2 U'
22203	02.61	U' F U F2 R' F R' F2 U R2 U'
22204	03.38	U2 R U' F' U2 R' F' R' U' R' U'
22205	02.06	U' R2 F' U R U2 F2 R' F R' U'
22206	02.44	R' F' U' F U' F R2 F' U' R' U'
22207	01.97	F U F2 R' F2 R' U' R F R' U'
22208	03.06	R' F2 U2 F U' F2 U R' U2 R' U'
22209	01.97	R2 F2 U2 F' U F U R2 F' R2 U'
22210	03.18	R2 U2 R' F R F U2 R' F2 R' U'
22211	02.96	F' R' F2 R U' R' F R2 F' R' U'
22212	02.69	R2 U' R F' U F U2 F U2 R' U'
22213	01.88	F' R' U2 R' F U' R' F2 U R' U'
22214	02.38	U R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
22215	02.68	U2 R' U2 R F R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
22216	02.56	F R2 F' U R U' F2 R' F' R' U'
22217	02.68	F U2 R F' R2 U R' F U2 R' U'
22218	02.09	U2 F U F2 R F2 R' F U R' U'
22219	02.19	U2 F' R2 U' F R2 F U' F R' U'
22220	02.06	F2 U2 R2 F R' U F R2 F2 R' U'
22221	02.11	R2 F' U' F2 U2 R U' R U R' U'
22222	03.19	F' R F' R2 F' R F2 R2 U' R2 U'
22223	01.81	R2 F R' F2 R' F2 U R' U' R' U'
22224	02.06	U F' R F' R U' R U2 F' R U'
22225	01.93	R2 F2 U R2 U R U2 F' U' R' U'
22226	03.46	U F2 U F' U2 F R F U R' U'
22227	03.28	R2 U' R' U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
22228	02.96	R F' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U'
22229	02.03	F R' U F2 U' R' F2 R2 U R' U'
22230	02.88	U2 R2 F2 U' F' R U2 R F' R' U'
22231	02.88	U R' F U' F2 U F2 R F2 R' U'
22232	02.38	F' U2 R2 U F' R2 U' F' U' F2 U'
22233	02.58	F2 R' U R F' R U2 R U F' U'
22234	02.31	F' U R2 U2 F R' U' R U R U'
22235	02.19	R2 F2 R U F U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
22236	02.13	U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 U' R' U'
22237	02.84	F U' F R F R' U2 F U R2 U'
22238	04.63	U2 F' U' R' U2 R U2 F' U2 R' U'
22239	02.47	F2 R F' U F U' F U2 F' R' U'
22240	02.63	U' F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 R' U' R' U'
22241	02.08	R' F2 U2 R U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U'
22242	03.02	U2 R' F R U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
22243	03.36	R U F R2 U F' U2 F' U' R' U'
22244	02.22	U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F R U R' U'
22245	02.63	U' R U2 R F U' F2 R' U' R' U'
22246	3.61+	F' U' F' U' R2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
22247	01.75	F R2 F R U F2 R U' F R' U'
22248	02.16	F2 R F U F R' U2 R' F2 R U'
22249	03.06	F2 U' F' R2 F2 U' R' U F' R' U'
22250	02.15	R F' R U2 F2 R' F' R' U' R' U'
22251	02.94	U F' R U F2 R2 U R' F2 R U'
22252	02.05	U' R F2 R F' U F' R' U' R' U'
22253	03.43	U F' R' F U' F R F' U2 R' U'
22254	02.16	U2 F R2 F R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
22255	01.97	R' U' R F U F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
22256	07.59	U F R' U R2 U R U2 F' R' U'
22257	01.83	R2 U' R F' U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U'
22258	02.02	R2 F U R2 U' R2 U F2 U' R' U'
22259	02.94	F U2 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U F2 U'
22260	02.02	U2 R F' U2 F' U2 R' F' U R' U'
22261	02.36	F' R2 F R2 F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U'
22262	02.52	R2 F2 R' F' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
22263	01.86	U F' R2 U R F U2 R' U R' U'
22264	01.77	U F' U F U' R' F' R' F' R' U'
22265	02.40	F' R F2 R' F2 R' F' R' U' R' U'
22266	02.09	R' F' U2 R' F R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
22267	02.43	U' R2 U R' U F U2 F2 U' R U'
22268	02.05	U2 R' U R' U2 F R' F2 U' R2 U'
22269	02.68	U F U' F R U' R U' F' R' U'
22270	02.65	U' F' R2 F R' U2 F R U R2 U'
22271	05.30	U F2 U2 R U' F2 U' R F' R' U'
22272	01.69	R2 F' U F2 U' R2 U' F U R' U'
22273	02.96	R F2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' R' U'
22274	02.96	F U' F' U2 R2 U' F R' U' R' U'
22275	02.66	U' R2 F2 U' F' R F2 R' U2 R' U'
22276	01.84	U' F' R2 F2 R' U' R F' U2 R' U'
22277	02.38	R U2 F2 U R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
22278	02.59	F U R2 F' U' R F R' U F' U'
22279	03.21	U2 F' U R2 F R U' R2 U' R2 U'
22280	03.40	F2 U' F' U' F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U'
22281	02.11	R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U'
22282	02.06	R' U F2 U' R F2 R U F2 R' U'
22283	02.84	F2 R2 U R2 U R U' F U2 R U'
22284	02.25	F' R' F R' F U' R' F U' F' U'
22285	02.38	R' F2 R' U R F' R' F2 U' R' U'
22286	03.13	U2 R' U' F2 U' F U2 R2 F R' U'
22287	01.90	U2 R2 F' R' U' R U F' U' R' U'
22288	02.58	R2 F' U2 F' R F2 U F' U' R U'
22289	03.58	U R' U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U' R U'
22290	DNF(0.00)	R U' R' U2 F U F R2 U' R' U'
22291	06.08	F' U2 F' U' F R2 U F' U' R' U'
22292	03.02	F R U' R2 U' F U' F' U R' U'
22293	4.18+	R' F R' F U R2 F' R U2 F' U'
22294	02.84	U2 F' U' F' U R2 U' F2 U' R' U'
22295	05.94	R' F2 U2 F U R' F2 R U2 R2 U'
22296	02.06	U' F2 R U' F' R U2 R2 F' R' U'
22297	03.91	U' R2 F R2 F2 R' U R2 U R2 U'
22298	01.59	U F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 U'
22299	01.86	R' F' R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
22300	02.09	F' R U2 F' R2 F' R U F2 R' U'
22301	03.65	U2 R' U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U F' U'
22302	02.02	U2 R' U F U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
22303	02.47	F' U R' U2 R' F' R' F U R' U'
22304	01.88	F' U' F2 R U R F2 R' U2 R' U'
22305	02.63	R F' R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
22306	02.63	R' F2 R' F R2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U'
22307	02.61	R U F' U' R' U2 R U' F R2 U'
22308	04.27	F' R F' R' F2 R' U F U R' U'
22309	01.72	F U F' U' R2 U' R' F2 U' R' U'
22310	01.91	U' F2 U' F U' R F R' U R U'
22311	02.75	R' F' R F2 R F' R2 F U2 R' U'
22312	02.02	F R' U' R' U2 R' F R F R' U'
22313	02.47	R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
22314	03.59	F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
22315	01.97	R F2 U' F U2 R' F U F R' U'
22316	01.96	R2 F' R' F U2 F U F' U R U'
22317	02.80	U2 F U' F2 U' R2 U F' U R' U'
22318	02.34	R' U2 R U2 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U'
22319	02.94	F2 R F U' F U F R2 U' R U'
22320	02.05	F' R F2 R F' R2 U R U' R' U'
22321	01.93	R' F U' R U' R F2 R' U' R U'
22322	01.94	R' F' R2 F' R' F' U2 R' U' R' U'
22323	02.22	U F2 R2 F U' R U' R2 U' R' U'
22324	02.15	U R' F' R' F' R U R' F R' U'
22325	02.28	F2 R U F' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
22326	01.68	R2 U F' R2 U2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
22327	02.31	U2 R2 F2 R F' R U R' U R2 U'
22328	02.09	R' U R2 U R2 U R2 F' U2 R' U'
22329	02.03	U' F2 R F U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U'
22330	02.06	U R2 U2 F U' R U2 R U2 R' U'
22331	02.96	R U R U' F R2 U F' U R' U'
22332	02.15	F' R2 F U2 R' F U' F2 U' R2 U'
22333	02.34	F R' F2 U F R2 U2 F U' R' U'
22334	01.38	R2 U2 R' F U' F U2 R U' R' U'
22335	02.06	F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 F R' F2 R2 U'
22336	02.46	U R2 F U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
22337	01.72	F U' R F2 U' R F U2 F' R' U'
22338	02.05	U F R' F2 R U2 R' F U' R' U'
22339	02.65	R' U' R' U F U' R' F' U R' U'
22340	02.71	F R2 U' F2 R' U' F R' U R' U'
22341	04.41	R2 F U' F' U F' U2 F U2 R' U'
22342	02.71	U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R F U R' U'
22343	02.06	U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U R2 U R2 U'
22344	01.84	F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R F' U' R' U'
22345	01.84	F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R U' R' U'
22346	5.43+	U F2 R F' U F2 U' R U2 R' U'
22347	02.08	R2 F' R U2 F2 R F' R U2 R' U'
22348	02.44	U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' F2 R' U'
22349	03.15	U' F' R' F2 R U' F' R2 F' R' U'
22350	4.69+	R' F' U R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 F' U'
22351	01.97	U R F R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
22352	01.84	F' U' F U R' F2 U R U2 R' U'
22353	04.19	U2 F' R' F2 U R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
22354	03.44	F' R2 U F' R2 F R2 U2 F' R' U'
22355	02.44	F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U R2 F2 R' U'
22356	01.55	R' F' R' U2 R' F U' R F' R' U'
22357	01.56	F' U2 F2 U' R F' U2 R U R' U'
22358	02.72	U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
22359	07.77	R' U2 F U F2 R' F' R2 F' R' U'
22360	01.83	F U' F' U' F R2 F' R F2 R' U'
22361	01.80	F' R' U R' U' F' U R2 U' R' U'
22362	02.58	U' F' U2 F' R F2 R' F U' R' U'
22363	01.86	R' U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
22364	02.08	U' F U' R2 F' R' F2 R' U' R' U'
22365	01.86	F2 U F' R U' R U F' U R' U'
22366	01.16	R2 F2 U R F U' F' R' U' R' U'
22367	02.34	F2 U R' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U R' U'
22368	02.55	R U' R' U R' F2 U2 R F R2 U'
22369	02.09	U R U2 R' F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U'
22370	02.83	U F2 U' F2 U' R' U R F' R' U'
22371	02.56	R F' R2 U F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
22372	02.18	R' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U' R' U'
22373	03.03	F U' R' U2 F R' U2 R U R U'
22374	01.55	R2 U2 R' U R U' F' U2 F' R' U'
22375	02.58	R2 F' U R F U2 R' F2 U' R2 U'
22376	01.90	F' U' R U' F U2 R' F' U' R' U'
22377	01.91	U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' F' U F2 R2 U'
22378	02.71	R2 F2 U2 F R2 F R U F2 R2 U'
22379	02.61	F U F2 R' U R F' R' U2 R' U'
22380	DNF(4.53)	F2 U' R U F2 U F' R2 U R' U'
22381	02.38	R2 U' F' R' F U' R2 U' F' R' U'
22382	02.03	R F2 U2 F R' U' R F U2 F2 U'
22383	01.97	F' R2 F' R U2 F' U' R U' R2 U'
22384	01.91	R2 U F R F' U2 F' R' U' R' U'
22385	02.25	R F' R U R' U R' U' F2 R' U'
22386	02.06	F R2 U' F U R' U R2 U R' U'
22387	02.63	R2 F' U' F2 U' F R' U2 F' R' U'
22388	02.91	R2 F R' U2 R F' U' F U2 R' U'
22389	03.33	R F2 U' F' R U2 R U F2 R2 U'
22390	02.31	U2 F2 U F U2 R' U R2 U R' U'
22391	02.30	F U' R F2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U'
22392	02.41	F U' R2 U' F R' U' F' U2 R' U'
22393	02.16	R2 U R U2 R F U2 F' U2 R' U'
22394	02.09	R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U'
22395	02.59	U' R F R F' U' F R U' R' U'
22396	04.93	U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U' F' U' R' U'
22397	02.94	F' R U' R U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U'
22398	02.13	U2 R2 U F' U R' U R' F R' U'
22399	02.22	R F2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 R' U' R' U'
22400	02.03	U R2 F' U' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U'
22401	06.55	F2 R F2 R2 F' R U' R U' R U'
22402	02.19	R F R2 F R' F2 U R F R' U'
22403	02.31	F2 R2 U' F' U F2 R' F' U' R2 U'
22404	03.81	U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
22405	DNF(0.00)	R2 F' R' F' R' F' U2 F' U' R' U'
22406	02.94	F' R2 U' R' F U2 F U2 R' F' U'
22407	02.40	U' R F U' F' U' F R U' R' U'
22408	4.40+	R F R F' R F R2 F U' R' U'
22409	02.72	F2 U R' U F' R U2 F' U R' U'
22410	02.86	U F U2 R2 F' U R U R2 F U'
22411	02.27	F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 U R F R' U'
22412	02.02	R' F2 U2 F' R2 F U R' U2 F' U'
22413	02.40	U2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' F U' R' U'
22414	05.71	U2 R' U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
22415	01.31	F' R F2 R F R U' F U R2 U'
22416	02.00	R F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R' F R' U'
22417	02.46	U' R' F R2 F U' R F' U' R2 U'
22418	01.69	R U' F2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 U R' U'
22419	02.69	U' R2 F2 U' F R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
22420	02.55	F' R2 U' R2 U F' R2 F U' R' U'
22421	02.27	R U' F R2 F' U2 R F' U R' U'
22422	02.77	F R' F' U2 F' U F R' U' R' U'
22423	01.96	R2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 F U2 R' U'
22424	01.63	U2 R F R2 U F U F' U' R' U'
22425	02.15	R2 F U2 R U' R2 U F2 U R2 U'
22426	02.15	U' R' F2 R' F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U'
22427	02.18	R U' R' U' R2 U F R2 U2 R2 U'
22428	03.86	R' U2 R U2 F' U' F' R U2 R' U'
22429	02.06	R U' R U F R2 U R' F' R' U'
22430	02.31	F R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F' R' U'
22431	02.22	F U2 R' U R' U2 R' F' U2 R' U'
22432	02.02	U F2 U F' R2 U' F U F R' U'
22433	02.00	F' U2 F U2 R' U' R' F U' R' U'
22434	02.15	R2 F R2 F R' U2 F R F R2 U'
22435	02.09	F R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' U'
22436	01.96	R2 F' U2 F' R U R' U2 F R U'
22437	02.55	F' R2 U F U' R2 F2 R' F2 R' U'
22438	01.77	F2 R2 F' R2 F R' U R' U R' U'
22439	01.56	U2 R' F U' F2 R U R U2 R' U'
22440	01.86	F2 R F2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
22441	02.88	F R' F' R F R2 U' R' F R' U'
22442	03.06	U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F R' U'
22443	03.86	R' F U' F' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U'
22444	01.94	U2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
22445	04.11	F2 U2 R2 F' U F U2 R' F2 R' U'
22446	02.16	R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U F U R U'
22447	04.00	F' U' R U2 F2 R' F' R U R2 U'
22448	03.41	F' U2 F2 U' R2 U R U2 F' R' U2
22449	02.41	U' F' R F U2 R' F2 R' F' R' U'
22450	01.75	R2 U' R2 F' R F U2 R' U' R' U'
22451	02.69	F2 U' F2 U R U' F' R' U2 R' U'
22452	02.43	U2 F R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R' U'
22453	02.77	R2 U F' U R2 F' U' F' U2 R2 U'
22454	02.15	R U' F2 U' R F R2 F U2 R' U'
22455	02.34	U' R' U2 F R2 U2 F' U F2 R' U'
22456	02.63	F R' F U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
22457	02.50	U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U' R U' R2 U'
22458	01.84	R F R2 F' U' F2 U F' U R U'
22459	02.91	F U' R2 F' R U2 F2 R U' R2 U'
22460	02.53	R U2 F2 R' F U2 R' U' F2 R' U'
22461	02.53	R U2 F U' R F2 U F U' R' U'
22462	DNF(2.03)	R' U2 R' U F' R F2 R' F R2 U'
22463	03.31	U R F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U' R' U'
22464	02.13	R F2 R2 U R' U' F' R U2 R' U'
22465	02.86	U' F2 U R U2 R U R U2 R' U'
22466	01.78	F2 U R' U R2 F2 U R2 F2 R' U'
22467	02.00	F R2 U' F2 U' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
22468	02.27	R' F U R' F' U R2 F' U' R' U'
22469	03.44	U F U2 F U' F R' F' U R U'
22470	01.59	U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
22471	02.21	R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U F' R' U'
22472	01.77	U' F2 R U2 R U F' R2 U' R2 U'
22473	01.97	R' F U' F' R U F' R U2 R2 U'
22474	02.83	R2 U2 F' U F R' F R' U2 R2 U'
22475	01.53	R' U R F2 U2 R F R2 F R' U'
22476	02.38	U' F' R' F U' F2 U R F2 R' U'
22477	02.34	U R F R2 U' F' U F U' R' U'
22478	02.11	F U F' R' F2 U R F2 U' R' U'
22479	03.02	R2 U F U' F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
22480	01.83	R F2 U2 R' F R U' R2 U' R' U'
22481	02.25	F2 R' F' R' U' R2 F R U' R U'
22482	01.75	U F R' F U2 R U2 R' F' R' U'
22483	02.59	R F' R F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R U'
22484	01.97	U R U2 R F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
22485	02.66	F' U' F2 R F' U2 R' F U2 R' U'
22486	01.88	F2 R U2 F' U' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
22487	02.36	F' U' R' U2 R F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
22488	01.96	R2 U2 R F' R2 U F R2 F R U'
22489	02.41	U R2 F' U' R2 U' R F2 U2 R' U'
22490	02.93	F2 U2 R' U R' U F R U' R' U'
22491	02.43	R U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U'
22492	01.78	R' U R U F R2 F R2 U' R' U'
22493	02.34	U F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F2 R U'
22494	02.40	U2 R' F U' R F R' F' U' R2 U'
22495	01.88	F2 R F R' F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'
22496	02.78	R2 U R' U' R2 F2 U' F' U R' U'
22497	02.96	F2 U' R F R' U R F2 U' R' U'
22498	02.02	U2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R U' R' U'
22499	03.52	U2 F U' F2 R F' U F2 U R' U'
22500	03.08	F2 R' U R U' R F2 R2 U R2 U'
22501	02.15	U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R U F' R' U'
22502	02.15	U' R2 U F2 U F2 U F' U' R' U'
22503	01.94	U2 R' U F R2 U' F U' F R2 U'
22504	01.86	U R F2 U R2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
22505	02.44	R2 F U2 F' U2 R U' F2 U' R' U'
22506	02.75	U' R' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
22507	05.77	U R2 U R2 U' R F R' U R' U'
22508	4.09+	U R U' F U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
22509	04.56	U2 R2 U' F U' R F U' F2 R' U'
22510	02.33	U2 R2 F U F R' U' R' F' R' U'
22511	5.27+	U' F' R2 U R F R2 F2 U' F' U'
22512	02.83	R' F2 U2 F' U' F U' F2 U' R' U'
22513	02.22	R' U F U' F R2 U' R' U' R' U'
22514	02.93	R' U R2 U2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'
22515	02.55	R' F' R F R2 U' F R U R' U'
22516	01.81	R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U'
22517	02.31	R2 F2 R F2 U R2 U F' U2 R' U'
22518	02.83	R' F U F2 R U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
22519	02.15	R2 U2 F' U R' U2 R2 F U2 R' U'
22520	02.33	F2 R' U' F2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
22521	02.02	U R' F R2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
22522	02.71	R F2 U F U2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
22523	02.96	R' U2 R F2 U' F' U2 R2 F R' U'
22524	03.16	R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F U R' U'
22525	02.46	R2 F2 U R2 U' R U' R F2 R2 U'
22526	02.11	F U2 F R' F R2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
22527	02.81	R2 F U' F2 U R U2 R' U' R' U'
22528	02.21	R U F2 U' F U F2 R2 U R' U'
22529	02.46	R2 U2 R' F U' R U2 R U' R2 U'
22530	03.84	F U' R2 F R' U R' F' U R' U'
22531	02.38	F2 U' F U R2 U F R2 U' R U'
22532	04.30	F2 R2 F' U' F U2 R F U' R' U'
22533	02.44	R U' F R F2 R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
22534	02.15	R U2 R F2 R2 F2 U' R' U R' U'
22535	02.16	U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
22536	02.28	R' U' R2 U R' U' F2 U' F R' U'
22537	01.66	U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' F U' R' U'
22538	01.94	F R' U F' R U F' R2 F' R' U'
22539	02.88	U' F U' F2 R F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
22540	02.11	R2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
22541	02.15	F' R' F R U' R2 F R U R' U'
22542	01.53	R' F U F2 R F' U2 F' U' R' U'
22543	02.50	U R2 F2 R' U' F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
22544	02.28	U2 F' R' F R2 U F2 R' U' R U'
22545	01.77	U2 F2 R U F2 R2 F' R' U' R U'
22546	02.05	U R U' F U2 F2 R F' U2 R' U'
22547	03.41	F2 R U' R U2 F' U' R' F R' U'
22548	02.09	R F R F' U R' U R2 U' R2 U'
22549	06.63	U R2 F' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U'
22550	01.59	R' F R U2 F' U2 F R F' R' U'
22551	02.43	R' U F2 U F R' U R2 F R' U'
22552	02.94	U' R' F' R F2 R2 U F' U' R' U'
22553	02.36	F' U R F' R2 U F R2 F R U'
22554	02.31	U F2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
22555	02.31	F2 R U R2 F' U' F U F2 R2 U'
22556	02.06	F U2 F2 R2 F' U F R' U' R' U'
22557	02.40	U R' F' R2 F' R U R' U' R2 U'
22558	02.36	F' U' R U' F2 U F2 R' F' R2 U'
22559	02.86	F U' F U2 F2 R' U' F' U2 R' U'
22560	02.53	U2 F U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U'
22561	01.41	F2 U' R' U F R' U2 F2 U' F2 U'
22562	07.44	F R U' R2 F R' F R2 F2 R' U'
22563	4.68+	U2 F U' R U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U'
22564	DNF(0.00)	U2 R F R F2 U F R2 F' R' U'
22565	03.05	R2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' F U R' U'
22566	02.03	F R2 F R U2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
22567	02.13	R2 F2 U R U2 R' U F2 U' R' U'
22568	01.63	F U' R' U2 R2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
22569	01.93	U2 R2 F R' F2 R U F' U' R' U'
22570	03.08	R' U' R2 F U' F' U R U' R' U'
22571	02.11	F U' R U2 F2 U' R F2 U' R2 U'
22572	03.09	R U2 R2 F U2 F R2 F' U' R' U'
22573	02.27	F R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U'
22574	02.36	U' R2 U' F2 U F' R' F' U2 R2 U'
22575	01.75	R' F' U2 F' R F' U2 R' U2 R U'
22576	02.27	U R U R2 F U' F2 R U2 R' U'
22577	01.66	U2 F R2 F U2 R' U F' U R' U'
22578	02.63	U R' U2 F U' R F' R U' R' U'
22579	02.21	U R' F' R U' F R F' U R2 U'
22580	02.18	F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U F R2 U'
22581	02.02	R U R' U R F2 U2 R U' F' U'
22582	02.36	F U' R2 U2 F U' F2 R U2 R2 U'
22583	03.09	F2 U R' F2 R U' R2 U2 F R' U'
22584	02.38	U2 F' R' F' U R U' R' U' R' U'
22585	03.46	R2 F U' F U' F' U' R' U' R' U'
22586	03.28	U' F2 U R' F2 R F2 U' F R' U'
22587	02.94	F' R' F R U F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
22588	02.11	F2 U' F R F2 R' F R' F2 R' U'
22589	02.43	U2 R F R2 U' F U2 F U' R' U'
22590	01.71	U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
22591	02.46	R2 F' U' F U F' R F U R' U'
22592	02.93	F U R' F' U2 F R' F U R2 U'
22593	02.36	U2 R' U' F R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
22594	02.06	F U R U R' F2 R U2 F' R' U'
22595	01.56	R' F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R U'
22596	03.34	R F' U2 R' F' R F' U2 F' R' U'
22597	01.22	F' R' U' F R U2 F' R U R' U'
22598	01.91	F R2 F R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U'
22599	02.13	U' F U F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R U'
22600	01.63	U F' U R2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U'
22601	02.03	R' F' U' R F2 R U2 F U' R U'
22602	01.96	U2 R' U R2 F' R F R U' R U'
22603	02.25	F R U R' F U' F2 R2 U' R2 U'
22604	01.77	F2 R2 U2 R F R F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
22605	03.08	U F2 U' R F' R' F R U' R' U'
22606	01.13	F2 U R F2 U' F' R' F' U' R' U'
22607	02.21	U' R' F U' F' R F' R F' R' U'
22608	01.88	U2 R F2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U'
22609	02.47	U R F2 U R2 U R' U2 F R' U'
22610	02.22	R2 U R F' R U F2 U' F' R' U'
22611	01.80	F R2 U' F U2 R U2 R2 F R' U'
22612	02.91	U R2 F2 U R F R2 U2 F R' U'
22613	02.19	U F' R F2 U2 R U' F U2 R2 U'
22614	02.28	F' R2 F R U' R' U' R U' R' U'
22615	03.55	R2 U F' U' R F2 U F' U' R' U'
22616	01.96	U2 R F' U2 F' U' F' R2 U' R' U'
22617	01.91	U' R F2 R2 U' R2 F U' F2 R' U'
22618	02.71	F2 R F U2 F R U2 R' F R' U'
22619	02.22	R' U R2 U R2 F' U R2 U F' U'
22620	01.69	F R2 F2 U R2 U R' F' U' R' U'
22621	02.55	R' F U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' U'
22622	01.33	U R2 U F R2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
22623	02.25	U2 R' U' F U' R F R2 F R' U'
22624	02.08	F R F' U F' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
22625	02.02	R' U2 F2 U' R U' R F2 U' R' U'
22626	01.96	U R2 U F' R' U' F2 U F R' U'
22627	02.30	F U' F U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R U'
22628	02.19	F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' R2 F R' U'
22629	02.46	F' U' F R2 U F2 U R2 U2 R' U'
22630	01.97	U' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 R' F' R' U'
22631	02.40	F2 R' F2 U' F' R2 U' R' F' R' U'
22632	01.75	U' F2 R' F' U F' U R2 U R U'
22633	01.75	R' F U' F' U2 F' U' R U' R' U'
22634	05.83	U' R2 F R' U2 R F R2 U R' U'
22635	01.80	F' U' F' U F2 U F2 R' U2 R' U'
22636	02.06	U' F2 R U2 F' U R U' F' R' U'
22637	02.27	F2 U2 F' U F' U R F2 U' R' U'
22638	01.94	F R F2 R U2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
22639	02.21	F' U2 R U' R' F U2 R U' R' U'
22640	01.94	R2 F2 R U' R' F U2 F' U' R' U'
22641	02.18	R' U R' F' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
22642	02.41	R2 U F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
22643	01.80	R F' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
22644	02.19	R2 F' U F R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
22645	02.22	F U' R F2 R U' F R U' R' U'
22646	02.03	U' R' U F2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U'
22647	02.31	F2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U F R F' U'
22648	01.69	F' U' F' U2 R F' R' F' U R' U'
22649	01.88	R' U F2 U' F R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
22650	01.96	F' U F2 U2 R2 U' F' R U' R U'
22651	03.22	R' U R F2 U' F2 U R U2 R' U'
22652	04.90	F' U R U' F2 R F' U2 F R' U'
22653	02.65	R2 U' F' R2 F' R F2 R' U R' U'
22654	01.58	F2 R' F' R F' R F' R' U2 R2 U'
22655	02.38	F R2 F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
22656	02.09	R U R2 F' R U' R' U' F R' U'
22657	02.16	U F2 U F2 U2 F' U R U2 R' U'
22658	02.55	R F' R F' U F U F U' R' U'
22659	03.00	F R' F2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' U'
22660	02.27	R F2 R' U' F R U' R U2 R' U'
22661	03.11	U' F' U' R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
22662	02.58	U' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
22663	02.66	R2 U' R2 U R U2 R F2 U2 R2 U'
22664	02.55	F' U F' R2 F2 R' F U F2 R U'
22665	02.34	F U F' U2 F2 R F' U F' R' U'
22666	02.18	U F' U R' F R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
22667	02.31	U F2 R U R2 U' R2 F U' F' U'
22668	01.78	U2 R2 U' R F' R U' F U' R' U'
22669	02.34	U' R2 U R' U F' U F' U' R2 U'
22670	03.36	U R U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
22671	02.13	R F2 U F U2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
22672	02.22	R2 U F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U R' U'
22673	02.55	U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F2 R' F' R' U'
22674	02.13	R' F U2 R' F U2 F2 U' F' R U'
22675	02.02	U' R U' R F' R2 F R' U' R' U'
22676	02.72	F' R2 F U2 F' U F' U' F2 R U'
22677	02.15	R' U2 F R2 F' R U F U' R' U'
22678	02.40	R' F U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U'
22679	01.47	U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 R F2 U R2 U'
22680	DNF(2.66)	F2 U' R F U' R2 F R' F' R' U'
22681	4.52+	R' F R2 F' U F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
22682	02.58	R' U2 R' F R' F R' F2 U' R' U'
22683	4.30+	F U' R2 F2 U' R F' R U R' U'
22684	04.30	R F2 R F R' F2 U' F U2 R2 U'
22685	02.11	F2 U' F2 U' R F2 R2 U' F' R' U'
22686	02.56	U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' U'
22687	02.58	R2 F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
22688	03.18	R F2 R F R2 U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
22689	02.15	F' U' F R' U F U' R' F' R' U'
22690	01.78	U F2 U F' U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
22691	02.25	U' F' R2 U' F2 U' F R2 U' R' U'
22692	02.75	R2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
22693	04.34	R U' R U' R' U F' U2 F' R' U'
22694	02.59	F2 U' R' F' R F' R2 F U2 R' U'
22695	02.00	R' F2 U F' U' R U' R U2 R' U'
22696	02.86	F U F2 U2 R U' R2 U F' R' U'
22697	02.84	R2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U' F' U2 R U'
22698	02.30	R U F' R2 U R U R2 F' R' U'
22699	02.96	R' U' R2 U F' U F R' F2 R2 U'
22700	02.55	R' U2 F U' F R' U R U R' U'
22701	01.81	F' R F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U R' U'
22702	03.44	F U' F U2 R F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
22703	02.05	R' F2 R' F U2 F' U R2 U' R' U'
22704	01.47	U R U R' F' R U' F' U' R' U'
22705	02.09	U2 R F' R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
22706	02.27	F2 U' F' R F R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
22707	04.08	U2 R F' U2 F U F' U' F' R' U'
22708	01.66	U' F U' F R F R2 U F2 R' U'
22709	02.40	R U2 R2 U' R F2 U R' U2 R' U'
22710	01.83	R' F' U2 R F' U F' R U2 R' U'
22711	01.63	F R2 U2 R' U' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
22712	01.30	F U2 F U F' R2 U R U2 R U'
22713	01.90	U R2 U' R' F2 U2 R U' F R' U'
22714	01.83	F' R' U' F R U' R U' F2 R2 U'
22715	01.78	U F U F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U'
22716	02.47	U R' F R F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
22717	02.86	R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
22718	02.88	F R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F U' R2 U'
22719	02.00	F U R2 U F2 R F R' U2 R' U'
22720	02.61	U' F' R F2 U' F' U' F U2 R' U'
22721	02.46	R' F2 U F' U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
22722	01.69	R2 F2 U' R' U F' R F' U' R' U'
22723	02.11	R U F' U R2 U' F' U F2 R2 U'
22724	02.72	U' F' R2 F R' F' R F2 U R2 U'
22725	01.77	R U' F2 R U R U' R U' R' U'
22726	02.94	R F U R2 F2 U' F U F' R U'
22727	01.84	U' R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R' U2 R' U'
22728	02.00	R U' F2 U2 F2 R U' R' U F2 U'
22729	02.22	R' U R2 U F2 U R F2 R2 F' U'
22730	02.25	R F' U2 R U F2 U R U' R' U'
22731	05.68	F' R' F U' F U' R' F U R U'
22732	03.68	R' F R' U R F' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
22733	02.06	R2 F' R' F' U' R2 F R' F' R' U'
22734	03.11	U2 R2 F U' F2 U R' F U2 R' U'
22735	02.13	U2 R F U2 F2 R2 F' U' F' R' U'
22736	01.78	R' U' R2 U R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
22737	03.13	R' U' R U F2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
22738	02.63	R2 F2 R U F2 R F2 R2 U R2 U'
22739	02.03	F R2 F2 R' U F2 R F' U2 R' U'
22740	02.25	U F R F' R2 U F' R F2 R' U'
22741	01.80	F2 R' F R2 F U F' R F R' U'
22742	01.56	U2 R F2 R2 F2 R' F R' U' R' U'
22743	03.06	R2 U' R' F R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'
22744	01.78	R2 F' R U R' F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
22745	02.22	U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
22746	02.16	R' F2 U R2 U' R F R' U' R U'
22747	02.21	F' R F R' U F2 U F2 U R2 U'
22748	02.06	U' R F R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R' U'
22749	02.50	F2 R' U R2 U R' F2 R U2 R' U'
22750	02.41	R U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
22751	01.86	F' U R2 F' R F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
22752	01.68	F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F U2 F' R' U'
22753	02.75	F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
22754	01.65	U' F R' F' U F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
22755	03.40	U F' U' F R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
22756	02.46	U2 F U2 R' F U' F U R2 F2 U'
22757	01.44	U R' U R U' F R U2 F R' U'
22758	02.61	R F' R' F' U2 F' U R2 F' R' U'
22759	02.11	U' R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
22760	4.13+	U2 F U' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U'
22761	04.68	U' R U F' R' F U' F U R' U'
22762	02.46	U R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U' F R' U'
22763	02.46	F2 U' F2 R' F U2 F R' U' R' U'
22764	02.02	U2 F U R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
22765	03.55	U R' U F2 U F2 U R' F' R U'
22766	02.18	F' R F' R2 F U' R F U' R' U'
22767	02.02	F R F R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 U'
22768	02.53	R' F2 R' U' R2 U F R U' R' U'
22769	02.08	U2 R' U F U2 R' F U' F' R' U'
22770	02.36	F U' F U' F R F2 R2 U R' U'
22771	03.72	F' R2 U R' U R' U R F' R' U'
22772	03.00	U F U' F R' F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
22773	01.75	R' U F2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' U'
22774	02.77	R U R2 F' R F2 U R2 U2 R' U'
22775	03.13	U R U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
22776	02.11	R2 F U R2 U F' R F2 U' R' U'
22777	01.83	F' R2 F U' R2 F R U F2 R2 U'
22778	02.71	F R F2 R' U' R2 F U2 F' R2 U'
22779	02.43	R2 U R U2 R F' U' F R F2 U'
22780	02.22	F' U R U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R' U'
22781	02.15	F2 R' F R2 U F2 U R U R' U'
22782	01.90	U2 R U R2 F R2 F U2 F2 R' U'
22783	01.78	F' U' F2 R F' U2 R' F U2 R' U'
22784	01.93	U' R' U' R F2 U' R F U R' U'
22785	02.09	F2 U' F R2 U2 R' F U F' R' U'
22786	01.75	F U2 F2 U' F U F R2 U' R' U'
22787	02.15	R2 F' R F2 U F' U' R F' R' U'
22788	02.72	F' R F2 U' F R' U' R U2 R2 U'
22789	3.84+	F2 U F2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R' U'
22790	4.03+	F R' F2 R' F R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
22791	02.58	U' F' R' U R2 F' U' F' U2 R' U'
22792	01.77	F U2 F U2 F U' R F2 U2 F' U'
22793	02.09	F' U F R' F R U2 R2 F' R' U'
22794	03.18	R2 U F2 U R' U2 R U F' R' U'
22795	03.75	R' F' U' F R2 U2 R' F U' R U'
22796	02.68	R2 U' F' U2 F' U R F' U2 R2 U'
22797	03.16	U2 F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R F' R' U'
22798	02.86	F' R2 U F2 U' F R' F U' R2 U'
22799	02.78	F2 U R U R' F2 U' R' U R' U'
22800	02.65	F2 U' R U2 R U F2 U' F R' U'
22801	02.06	R2 F' U F2 U R U R U' R' U'
22802	05.83	U2 F R U' F R F2 R2 U' R' U'
22803	02.28	F R' U R' F2 R F2 R' U R' U'
22804	02.27	F2 R' U R F' U F2 R' U' R' U'
22805	01.84	U F R' U R F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
22806	01.59	U R' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U'
22807	02.81	F U' F R' U F R2 U' F R2 U'
22808	03.53	U2 F' U' F' U' R2 U R U R' U'
22809	02.19	F' R2 F' R2 U F' R' F U2 R' U'
22810	03.43	R U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R U' R2 U'
22811	02.22	U2 F2 U F U' F U' R' F R' U'
22812	02.97	U' R F' R U F2 U R2 U R' U'
22813	02.91	F R' U R2 U' F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
22814	02.21	F U2 F' R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U'
22815	02.83	U2 F R2 F2 R2 U F' U' F R' U'
22816	02.15	R F R2 F R2 U' F' U' F R' U'
22817	03.25	R' U' F2 U' F R2 U' F U' R2 U'
22818	02.46	F U F' R' U' R2 U F' U' R' U'
22819	02.09	F' U2 F U R2 F' R' F U2 R' U'
22820	02.00	R' F R U' R2 F' R' F U' R' U'
22821	03.18	F2 R' F' U R' F R' U F2 R' U'
22822	03.02	R' U R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F2 R' U'
22823	01.91	F' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U'
22824	03.00	U F' U R2 F U' R' U F2 R2 U'
22825	01.81	U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
22826	01.88	R2 F R2 U' R' U R' F U' R' U'
22827	01.83	R' U2 F U R U2 R2 U' F' R U'
22828	02.86	R' F R U' R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
22829	01.65	R2 U F R2 F2 U F2 R' F2 R' U'
22830	DNF(2.16)	R F' U R F2 R2 U2 F' U R U'
22831	02.56	F' R U' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
22832	02.18	R2 F R' F U' R2 U R F2 R' U'
22833	02.93	F' U2 R2 U F U F' R2 U' R U'
22834	02.71	F U' F U' R F' U R U' R' U'
22835	03.00	F' R F2 R F2 R U' R' U' R' U'
22836	02.34	F2 U' R2 U' F2 R U' F U' R' U'
22837	02.27	R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R U2 F U'
22838	02.33	R' U R' F2 U2 R F U' F' R' U'
22839	02.05	R' F2 U2 F' R U' R2 F U F2 U'
22840	01.69	F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U R2 U' R' U'
22841	03.34	F U2 R' F' U F' U' F2 U R' U'
22842	02.38	R F U F2 R U2 R U2 F' R' U'
22843	02.47	R' U2 R' F2 U2 R F' U F2 R' U'
22844	01.81	U2 R' U' F' R' U2 R F' U2 R' U'
22845	02.59	R2 F U R2 F2 R' U' R F' R U'
22846	02.65	F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 R U'
22847	01.86	U R' F R2 U' F U R' F' R' U'
22848	03.13	R2 F R2 F' U F U' R2 U R' U'
22849	02.61	F' U R' U' R U2 F' R F' R' U'
22850	02.93	U F2 U R' U2 F U' R U' R' U'
22851	02.18	F' R2 F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
22852	02.61	U' R U2 R2 F U' R F2 U R U2
22853	02.50	R U R U2 F R' F2 R U' R U'
22854	03.11	R U R U F' R' F R' U F2 U'
22855	02.13	F' U F R2 U' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
22856	02.21	F U' R F' U' F2 U2 R2 F' R U'
22857	01.94	R2 F' U R2 U F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
22858	02.27	R' U F' U2 R F' R2 U' F' R' U'
22859	03.27	F' U2 R' U F U2 R' F2 R F' U'
22860	02.40	U R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 U'
22861	02.21	R F R F2 R' F U' R' F2 R' U'
22862	00.93	R F R' F' U2 F U2 F' U' R' U'
22863	02.71	F R' F R2 F U' R2 F2 U R' U'
22864	02.47	R' U R' U' F R2 F R2 F2 R' U'
22865	03.58	F' R2 U F' U2 R F' R' U2 R' U'
22866	02.11	F2 U F' U' F2 U' R F2 U2 R' U'
22867	02.30	U2 R2 F R' U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U'
22868	01.86	R U' F' R2 F U' F2 R' U' R' U'
22869	04.94	F' U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R F R' U'
22870	01.66	F' U2 F' R F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
22871	01.88	R F R' U R U' F U' F R' U'
22872	02.18	F2 R2 U2 F' U R' U2 R U2 R' U'
22873	02.08	R U2 F2 R U F U2 R2 F' R' U'
22874	04.81	U' R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U2 F R2 U'
22875	02.38	F' R F' R2 F' U2 R F U' R' U'
22876	02.47	R U F' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
22877	02.47	R2 F' U F2 R U R' U F' R' U'
22878	02.94	R' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F R' F R' U'
22879	02.22	R U2 F' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
22880	02.06	R U R2 F2 R' U2 F U' F' R' U'
22881	04.52	U F' U2 R F' U2 F' U F R U'
22882	02.66	U2 F U R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U'
22883	4.56+	F' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R' U'
22884	02.40	F' U2 F U2 R F' U F2 U R U'
22885	03.61	F' U F U R' U F' R U2 F' U'
22886	5.31+	F U F2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
22887	01.18	F2 R' F R F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
22888	DNF(2.77)	U F' U2 F' R F2 R' F' U R' U'
22889	DNF(2.44)	U2 F2 R' F R' U2 R F U2 R' U'
22890	02.34	F R2 F' U' R F' U2 R U' R' U'
22891	03.27	R F2 U F' R2 F' R' F U' R' U'
22892	02.34	R U' R' U2 F2 R U R2 F2 R' U'
22893	02.63	F2 U R' U2 R F2 R U' F' R' U'
22894	03.33	R U' R F' U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U'
22895	02.08	F' U2 R2 U F' R2 U R U' R2 U'
22896	02.59	R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R2 U'
22897	02.53	R F2 R F' R U2 F' U2 F R' U'
22898	01.46	U F' R' U F2 U' R F U' R' U'
22899	03.00	U2 R' F2 R2 U F2 U' R' U' R' U'
22900	03.08	U2 F R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F' R' U'
22901	02.16	F R U2 F2 U' F U R U2 R' U'
22902	01.96	F R' U' R U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
22903	02.81	U' F U2 F U' F U R' U' R2 U'
22904	04.61	R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
22905	02.58	R2 U' F2 R' U' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
22906	02.41	R2 F' R2 F' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2
22907	02.41	F R F' U F' U' R2 U' F2 R U'
22908	02.59	R' F' U2 F R' U F' R2 U R U'
22909	01.65	F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R' U'
22910	02.78	U R2 U R F' R U2 F' U R U'
22911	02.15	U' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
22912	03.00	R' U F' R2 F R' U2 R' U' R' U'
22913	02.27	F R' F U F2 R' F' R' U' R' U'
22914	03.18	F U F' R2 F U' R' U F' R' U'
22915	01.68	F U2 F R F' R' U' F U' R' U'
22916	02.38	F2 U R U2 F' U' F' R' F R U'
22917	03.00	R' F U2 F' R2 F R' U F R2 U'
22918	02.34	R' F2 R F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U'
22919	02.56	U' R' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
22920	02.22	U' R F2 R U F2 U' R F R2 U'
22921	01.88	F2 R2 U' R' F U' F U F' R' U'
22922	03.02	R2 U' R' U R' F' U' F2 U' R' U'
22923	01.83	R' U2 F U F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
22924	4.47+	U2 F2 R' U R F2 U' F U2 R' U'
22925	01.93	R2 F R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U'
22926	02.11	F' R' F2 U F2 R' U' F U' R' U'
22927	02.36	F U2 F U R' U R2 U' F2 R2 U'
22928	02.34	U' R' U2 F U F2 R' F U2 R' U'
22929	02.83	R U' F R U' R2 U F U' R2 U'
22930	01.65	U2 R2 U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R' U'
22931	02.75	U F R2 U' F R F2 U2 F' R2 U'
22932	08.53	U' R' U F' R2 U F' U2 F R2 U'
22933	01.40	F' U2 F' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R' U'
22934	02.58	R2 F' R F2 R U2 F U F R' U'
22935	01.88	U' R F' U2 F R' U R U R' U'
22936	02.21	U F2 R U F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U'
22937	02.81	R U' R F' R U R2 U2 F' R2 U'
22938	02.28	F U' F2 U' R2 U F' U2 F2 R' U'
22939	02.44	R F' U' R F' U2 F' U' F2 R U'
22940	02.65	R' F' U2 R2 F R' F' R2 U R' U'
22941	02.68	R2 U2 R F U2 R U2 R2 F R2 U'
22942	03.08	F' U F' U' R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U'
22943	03.43	R2 F2 U R' U' F U' F U R' U'
22944	02.27	F2 R2 U2 F' U F U' R2 F2 R' U'
22945	05.02	R' U R' F' R F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
22946	02.27	U' R2 U R' U R' U F2 U' R' U'
22947	02.09	F2 R F' R F' R U' R2 U' F' U'
22948	02.46	F2 U R' F2 R F R2 F U2 R' U'
22949	01.91	F R' F U2 R' F U F2 U' R' U'
22950	01.77	U' F U' F' R2 F' R F U2 R2 U'
22951	02.84	F2 U' R F2 R F2 R2 U F' R' U'
22952	03.63	F R U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U'
22953	03.09	U' R' F U2 R' F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
22954	02.52	F' U R F' R U2 F2 R' U R2 U'
22955	02.41	R F' U F' R' U2 F R U2 R' U'
22956	01.88	U F' R2 U F' R2 U F2 U' R' U'
22957	02.33	R F R2 F' U R' U R2 U R' U'
22958	02.30	F U2 R' F' U' R2 F R' F' R' U'
22959	03.00	R' F2 U' R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U'
22960	02.86	F2 R' U' R U2 F2 U2 F U' R' U'
22961	02.40	F' U' F2 U' F2 U' R' F U2 R' U'
22962	5.52+	U' F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U F' U R' U'
22963	02.19	F2 U F' R F2 U2 R F2 U R' U'
22964	01.88	R2 U' R2 F U' R F2 R' U2 R U'
22965	02.65	F' U' R' U' R F2 R U2 F' R' U'
22966	02.27	F U' F' U2 R U' R F2 U' R' U'
22967	02.13	F' R2 F U R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' U'
22968	02.19	F2 R U' R U R2 F' R U' R' U'
22969	02.19	R2 U R' F2 U F U' R' U' R' U'
22970	02.38	F2 R2 F R' U R' F' R U' R2 U'
22971	02.02	R U' F R' F R' F U2 R' F' U'
22972	02.08	R2 U R' U F2 R' F' R2 U R U'
22973	01.81	R' F' R2 U R' U F2 R' U' R' U'
22974	01.27	U2 F2 U' F U' R F R F R' U'
22975	02.02	R' U R' F2 U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
22976	01.25	R U' R2 F R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
22977	02.22	F2 R F R U R' U2 R U' R' U'
22978	01.69	R' F2 U R' F R' F R U' R' U'
22979	02.38	U2 F2 R2 F' R' U R2 F U R' U'
22980	01.86	U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' U F' U'
22981	01.55	R U2 R' F R' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
22982	02.44	U' F2 R' F2 R2 U F2 U' F2 R' U'
22983	02.05	R U' F2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U'
22984	02.43	R' F' R' F2 U R F2 R F' R' U'
22985	02.88	U2 R' U' F U' F U' R' U2 R2 U'
22986	02.09	U F U F' R F R F' U' R' U'
22987	02.31	F2 R U F' R2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
22988	01.84	R2 U F U F' U' R' F U2 R' U'
22989	02.18	U R' U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' R2 U'
22990	02.22	U2 F' U' F' R2 U F R2 U' R' U'
22991	02.08	R2 F2 R' F2 R F U2 F U R' U'
22992	02.40	U' F R' F' R' U' R' U' F' R' U'
22993	02.34	R' U2 R' F' R2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U'
22994	01.66	U F2 U F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R' U'
22995	02.78	F R' U' R F R' U2 R' U' R' U'
22996	01.75	U2 F' U R U R' F R' F' R' U'
22997	02.15	U F R' U F' U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
22998	02.15	U R2 U R F2 R' U' R2 F' R' U'
22999	02.33	R U F R2 F2 U2 F' R F R' U'
23000	02.02	F R2 F' R2 F' U' F R' U' R' U'
23001	02.03	F R F2 U2 R F R U' F' R' U'
23002	02.22	U' R F' U F R' U F' U' R2 U'
23003	02.34	R U' R U' R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U'
23004	02.63	F' U R2 F U' R U2 R2 F' R2 U'
23005	03.61	R' F2 R U F' U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
23006	02.36	F' U' F' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
23007	03.25	U' R' U2 R2 U' R' F R U2 R2 U'
23008	01.61	R' U' R F' U R2 U F' U' R' U'
23009	02.56	U2 F2 R U' F R2 U2 F U R2 U'
23010	01.59	R F' U2 F U' R F2 R U2 R' U'
23011	03.83	R F' R F' R F R' U F R' U'
23012	02.13	U F' U R' F U' F2 R F' R2 U'
23013	02.38	U R2 F U F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U'
23014	02.11	U' R F' U R U' R U' F2 R' U'
23015	02.22	R2 F2 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
23016	02.41	R' F' U R2 U' R' U R2 F R' U'
23017	02.31	U2 F2 U R U R F' R2 F R2 U'
23018	03.00	U R2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 U R' U'
23019	02.61	F R2 U' R2 F2 U F' R' U R' U'
23020	02.18	R F2 U' F2 U' R F2 U' F2 R2 U'
23021	01.91	R U2 R' U R2 U F2 R U2 R2 U'
23022	03.22	U2 F2 R2 F U R' F U2 F R' U'
23023	4.30+	F2 R' F U' R F2 R2 F' U R' U'
23024	03.05	R' F U R F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
23025	03.05	U R2 F2 U' R F' R F2 U2 R2 U'
23026	02.00	U' F2 U2 R' F' R U2 F' U R' U'
23027	03.11	F U2 F' R2 F R2 F R2 U' R U'
23028	01.93	U2 F' R2 U R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
23029	02.75	R F' R2 U' R F U2 R' U' R' U'
23030	01.93	F' U R' U2 R' U' F R2 U' R2 U'
23031	02.53	U' R F U2 R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U'
23032	01.56	U' R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F U R U'
23033	01.61	U' F R U2 F' R F R U2 R' U'
23034	02.97	F R U' F2 U' F U2 R' F R' U'
23035	02.71	U R F2 R F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
23036	02.00	R F U F' R2 F' R U F R' U'
23037	01.78	F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F R U' R U'
23038	02.15	U' R U2 R F2 U' F' R' F' R2 U'
23039	02.11	F R U' F' R' U' F2 R U2 R2 U'
23040	01.18	U2 F U2 R U' F U' R' U' R' U'
23041	01.65	U R2 F' U F' U F2 R' F2 R' U'
23042	02.43	U R U' F R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
23043	02.36	R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U R U R' U'
23044	01.80	U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U R U R2 U'
23045	02.91	U' R2 F' U R2 F' U' R' U' R U'
23046	3.91+	F U F U2 F2 R2 F' U F' R' U'
23047	01.47	U' R' F U R2 U R F U' R2 U'
23048	02.38	R' U F' U R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U'
23049	03.18	R F U' R F U' F2 U' F' R U'
23050	04.56	F' R' F2 U R2 U' F U2 F R' U'
23051	02.75	R U R' F U F U2 R' U R2 U'
23052	02.31	U' F2 U F' U F U' R' U' R2 U'
23053	02.08	U R' F R' F R' U R' U' R' U'
23054	01.91	F2 U' R2 F2 R U F2 R2 F' R2 U'
23055	02.02	U F' R2 F U' R U' R2 U' R' U'
23056	02.19	R F2 R' F R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
23057	01.83	R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U F' U R' U'
23058	02.34	R' F2 U' R F U R' U F2 R' U'
23059	02.59	R' F2 R' U' R U' F R U2 R' U'
23060	03.55	U' F2 R F' U2 F U2 R U R' U'
23061	02.50	R' U' R2 F2 U' R2 U F' U R' U'
23062	02.08	R2 F' R U' R2 U' F' R2 U' F' U'
23063	01.47	U2 F R U2 R2 F U' R U2 R' U'
23064	01.90	R2 F R' F U2 F U2 F U R' U'
23065	01.72	R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U R' U'
23066	01.72	R2 F U F2 R F' U F' U R2 U'
23067	3.81+	F U' R2 U R' F U F2 U' R' U'
23068	02.55	F U' R U' F U' F R' F2 R' U'
23069	05.80	U F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' F' R' U'
23070	07.66	U' R2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 F R' U'
23071	02.47	F2 R' F2 R' F R' F R2 U2 R' U'
23072	02.27	R2 U' F' R U2 R U R' U R' U'
23073	01.43	U2 F R2 U' R' U' F' R U' R' U'
23074	02.11	U2 F2 U' R2 F R' U F2 U' R' U'
23075	02.28	U' R2 F U' R' U2 R' F2 U R' U'
23076	02.08	U F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R U'
23077	03.81	U2 R2 U F2 R' F2 U2 R F' R' U'
23078	02.38	F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F R U2 F' R' U'
23079	02.25	R2 F R' U F2 U2 R' F' U R' U'
23080	01.97	F2 U2 R U2 F' R' F' R2 U2 R2 U'
23081	02.28	F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' F' U R' U'
23082	01.72	R U' F2 R2 F' U F2 R U2 R' U'
23083	04.02	F U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F R' U'
23084	02.15	R2 U' R' U R' U2 F R U R' U'
23085	03.19	U2 F' R' U F' U' F2 U' F2 R U'
23086	02.34	F2 R F' R F2 R' F R' F' R' U'
23087	02.02	F' R2 U R' U F2 U R' F' R' U'
23088	02.11	R2 F' R U' R2 F' R U2 F2 R' U'
23089	03.22	U' R F R' U R2 U' R2 F R' U'
23090	04.78	F R F2 R' F2 R F' U2 F2 R' U'
23091	DNF(0.00)	R F' R U' R' U R F' U' R' U'
23092	02.00	U' R U2 R U R2 F U2 F' R' U'
23093	01.91	R U R F' U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
23094	02.08	F2 R2 U' F R' F R F' U R' U'
23095	02.30	F U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
23096	01.90	U2 F U' R' F2 R' F R' F R' U'
23097	01.69	U2 F' U R2 U F U2 R' U2 R2 U'
23098	01.84	U2 F' R F' U' F R2 U F' R' U'
23099	02.34	R U F' R' F' U2 R U F' R' U'
23100	02.72	R2 F2 U F U' F2 U' R' U2 R U'
23101	01.84	U2 F' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U R' U'
23102	01.69	U R F R' F R F' R2 U' R' U'
23103	01.34	R2 U2 R' F2 U R F2 R2 F' R2 U'
23104	02.71	R2 U F2 R2 U F' R F U' R' U'
23105	01.88	R2 U2 R' U F U' F' R' U R' U'
23106	02.68	F' R' F2 U R' F' U R U' R' U'
23107	02.08	R U' R F2 R F U' R2 U2 R' U'
23108	02.21	R U R2 F2 U' R' U R U R' U'
23109	02.75	R U R U F R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
23110	02.40	F' U2 R' F2 R' U' R F2 U2 R' U'
23111	02.40	F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U R U' F U'
23112	01.72	F' R F R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' R' U'
23113	01.84	U2 R2 F' R F2 R F2 R' F' R' U'
23114	01.84	U' F2 R U' F U' F R2 U2 R' U'
23115	02.06	R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 F R' U'
23116	07.68	U F' R F' R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
23117	02.31	U F2 U F U' F U2 F U R' U'
23118	03.15	R F' U' F R F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
23119	02.09	F U' F R F' R' F R2 U' R' U'
23120	02.27	U F' U2 F2 R F' R2 F' U F' U'
23121	01.97	U F' U' R' F2 R U2 R F' R2 U'
23122	01.97	U F2 R F2 R' U F U2 F R' U'
23123	03.44	F2 R' U F U2 R2 U' F' U R' U'
23124	03.13	U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 R U' F R2 U'
23125	02.40	F' U R2 F2 R' U2 F' U' F2 R' U'
23126	02.09	F R' U2 F' U' F2 R U' R F2 U'
23127	02.22	R U2 F U2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'
23128	02.31	F U F2 R' F R F U' F2 R' U'
23129	01.68	R U2 F' R' U2 F R U' F2 R' U'
23130	01.66	R' U' R2 F U2 R2 F R' F R' U'
23131	02.06	U R' F2 U R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
23132	04.36	R2 F' U' R U' R U R2 U R' U'
23133	01.65	U R2 F' U F U2 R' F' U' R' U'
23134	01.84	U R U R' F2 U R F U' R' U'
23135	02.11	R2 U' F2 R F R2 F2 U F' R' U'
23136	01.65	F' R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 R U'
23137	01.96	U' F2 U' F' R' F2 U F' U R' U'
23138	01.71	R2 U R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F R' U'
23139	02.50	U R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U'
23140	02.77	F' R' U R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
23141	03.55	F R2 F' U R' F R2 U' F' R' U'
23142	01.83	F2 U R U F' R' F U F R' U'
23143	02.43	U R' U2 R F' R2 U R U' R2 U'
23144	02.83	R F2 U2 F' U F U2 F U2 R2 U'
23145	02.16	R U F U2 R' U2 R' U F' R' U'
23146	02.72	R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U F' U2 R U'
23147	03.40	R U' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
23148	04.09	F' U2 R' U F' U F' R F R2 U'
23149	01.86	F' R' F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
23150	01.61	R F' R2 U' F2 U R' U F' R' U'
23151	01.55	R F U2 F U' R U' F U' R2 U'
23152	02.00	F U2 F' R U' R F' R F' R' U'
23153	01.81	R' F' U2 R U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
23154	02.96	F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' U'
23155	01.80	U2 F2 U R U2 R2 F' R' U R' U'
23156	01.72	R2 U2 R2 U R' U' F R' U R' U'
23157	01.71	R2 U' R' F' U' R F R U' R' U'
23158	02.34	R U2 F' U' R U' F2 U F2 R2 U'
23159	DNF(2.59)	R' U2 R F2 U' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
23160	03.00	U' F' R' U2 R2 U' R F U R2 U'
23161	01.96	F' U' R2 F' R F U2 R2 U' R' U'
23162	01.69	R2 U' R' U' F R' U R' U2 R' U'
23163	02.56	F' U F2 U F' R U2 R' F2 R2 U'
23164	01.88	U R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
23165	01.88	R2 U' R U F2 R2 U' R' F' R' U'
23166	02.38	U F2 R2 U F' U R2 F' U R' U'
23167	02.50	F R U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 U'
23168	02.09	R F2 U' F U' F R F2 U2 R' U'
23169	01.81	F' U R2 U R2 U' F R2 U' R U'
23170	02.50	R' F2 R2 U F' R F2 R' U2 R' U'
23171	02.53	R' U R' U F' R U F U2 R' U'
23172	02.78	F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U F U' R2 U'
23173	02.28	F2 U2 R2 F U F' R U F2 R' U'
23174	02.53	U F' R2 F R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U'
23175	01.72	F' R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' R2 U'
23176	03.03	U F R U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R' U'
23177	01.68	F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 F R U' R' U'
23178	02.97	F R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
23179	01.97	F' R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U'
23180	03.15	F' R' U F2 R2 F' R2 U' F R' U'
23181	02.30	R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U' R' U'
23182	02.68	U R' U R2 F' R F' R2 F R U'
23183	03.18	U' R U2 F R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
23184	02.65	U' R' U' R2 U' F2 U R' F' R2 U'
23185	02.03	F R F' R2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 U'
23186	4.11+	F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
23187	03.33	U R F R' F R2 U' R' F2 R' U'
23188	03.05	U F' R' U2 F2 R' U' R U' R' U'
23189	02.34	R' U2 F R' U R' F2 R F2 R U'
23190	01.97	F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R U' F' U'
23191	02.27	R' F R2 U' R F R2 F U2 R' U'
23192	02.28	U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U'
23193	02.58	F R U' F' U R' U2 R F' R' U'
23194	4.09+	F R' F U' R2 U2 F' U' F' R' U'
23195	03.80	U F2 R2 F' R U2 R F' U' R' U'
23196	02.06	F U2 F' R U F2 R' U' F2 R' U'
23197	03.27	R U' F2 R F R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
23198	02.41	R F2 R F U2 R' F R U' R2 U'
23199	01.69	R' U F R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U'
23200	01.90	F R2 F' R' F R' F U F' R' U'
23201	02.13	F2 R U R' U F' R2 U2 F R' U'
23202	02.15	R F' R U2 F2 R U2 R' U R2 U'
23203	02.61	R U' R2 U2 R' F U R2 F R2 U'
23204	02.25	U F2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
23205	02.58	U2 F U' F' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U'
23206	01.81	R U2 R' F' U2 R F U2 F R' U'
23207 03.18	F' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23208	03.36	U' F2 U' F R2 U R' F' U R' U'
23209	02.13	F' R F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U R' U'
23210	02.13	R F2 R F' U R' F' U' F' R' U'
23211	01.68	F R' U R' U F' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
23212	01.69	R' U2 R F' R2 F U R' U' R' U'
23213	02.80	U F R2 U' R F2 R2 F2 U R' U'
23214	01.97	F' U F' R' F' R U2 R2 F R' U'
23215	01.88	F2 R2 U R2 U' F U' R F R2 U'
23216	02.36	U2 R U F R' F2 U R F2 R' U'
23217	03.06	R2 U' F2 U F2 R' F R' F2 R' U'
23218	02.27	U R2 F R F' U2 R F' U' R' U'
23219	02.22	R' F' R F2 U2 R' U' R F R' U'
23220	02.46	U2 F2 R F' U F' U2 R U R' U'
23221	02.03	R' F' R U2 R' F R' F U R' U'
23222	03.44	R2 U R' F U' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
23223	01.81	U2 R U' R2 F U2 F U2 F R' U'
23224	02.08	F' U F2 U' F U' F' R2 F2 R' U'
23225	03.33	R F2 U' F U F2 R' F' U2 R' U'
23226	02.16	R2 U R' U R' F' R F2 U R' U'
23227	02.09	F2 U R2 F' U F2 U' R U' R' U'
23228	02.97	R2 U F' R F' U2 R U F R' U'
23229	02.43	F U2 R U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
23230	02.59	U2 F U' F U R2 U F U2 R U'
23231	02.28	U2 R F2 R' F U2 R2 F U R2 U'
23232	02.69	R U' F R2 F R F2 U' F' R' U'
23233	02.16	U2 F2 U2 F R F2 R F U R' U'
23234	02.63	R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R' U'
23235	02.33	R2 U' F U' F' U2 F' R U R U'
23236	02.09	F R F' U2 F U' F2 U2 F' R' U'
23237	02.63	F R' U2 F U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
23238	01.94	F' R2 U2 F2 R' U F U F2 R' U'
23239	02.09	R2 F' U' F R F' U' R' U2 R U'
23240	03.90	F U' R F U' F' U' F' U' R' U'
23241	02.06	U' F2 U' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
23242	01.78	F R2 U' F2 U R' F U2 F' R' U'
23243	01.90	F2 U F R F' R' F' R' U' R' U'
23244	03.86	R2 U F' R2 U' R' U2 F U2 R2 U'
23245	02.36	R' F U' R F U2 F R U' R' U'
23246	01.94	F' R' U' F R2 U' F' R F2 R2 U'
23247	02.21	U2 F U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U R' U'
23248	01.52	U' F U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
23249	01.65	U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R2 U'
23250	01.65	U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R U2 R2 U'
23251	02.05	F R' F2 R' F' R2 U F U2 R' U'
23252	02.69	U' F R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
23253	01.75	U2 R' U F2 R U' F R' U2 R' U'
23254	02.59	F U R2 U2 F' R' U2 R U' R' U'
23255	02.88	U' R2 F' R F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U'
23256	02.53	U F' R' F' R F' R2 F' U2 R2 U'
23257	01.94	R2 F' U' F2 U' R F' U F R2 U'
23258	02.75	R F' U R' F2 R' F2 R U' R' U'
23259	02.28	U F U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
23260	01.96	F R F' R F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U'
23261	02.00	U' F' U2 R F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U'
23262	4.25+	R' F R2 F2 U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
23263	02.59	R2 U R2 U' R U R' F U2 F' U'
23264	02.36	U' R F U' R2 U' F2 U F' R' U'
23265	02.66	R' F' R' F U2 R U' R F' R' U'
23266	02.63	R F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
23267	01.65	F R' F' R U' R2 U' R F R' U'
23268	01.66	R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
23269	03.59	R2 F R' F' R F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
23270	02.00	U' R U2 R F' R2 F R' U R' U'
23271	02.59	F' U F2 U' R U2 R U2 F R' U'
23272	4.91+	R F' R F2 R' F2 R F' U R' U'
23273	01.53	R2 U F2 R F R U2 R2 U' R' U'
23274	02.68	R2 F R F' R F2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
23275	02.41	U2 F R U2 F U' F R2 U' R' U'
23276	02.18	F' R' U F2 U R' U' F2 U' R' U'
23277	04.18	R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 U R' U'
23278	02.27	R' F2 R' F' U' R F' R2 U' R' U'
23279	03.08	U R U F' R2 F U R2 U' R' U'
23280	02.91	R' U' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'
23281	01.75	F' U' R2 F R' U2 R F2 U R' U'
23282	03.72	R F2 R U2 R U' R2 F U2 R' U'
23283	02.78	U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
23284	4.22+	F' U2 F' R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
23285	02.00	U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
23286	01.65	F' U F2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R' U'
23287	02.41	R2 U2 R U F' U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
23288	01.96	F R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
23289	01.86	U R U' F R' U' F R U' R' U'
23290	01.96	U2 F' R U2 R U' F R' U2 R' U'
23291	02.09	U2 R U2 R' U2 F R F2 U' R2 U'
23292	02.16	U R' F U' F R' U' R U2 R U'
23293	02.41	R' U' R2 F R2 F' U R2 F R' U'
23294	01.59	R U' F U' R' F2 R F' U' R' U'
23295	02.34	F R2 F' R U R2 U R' U2 R' U'
23296	01.88	F' U2 F' R2 F R U2 F' U' R2 U'
23297	02.08	R' F U' F' R' F R2 F2 U' R2 U'
23298	01.93	R U' R U' R' U' F R2 F2 R' U'
23299	02.09	U' F' U F' R2 U F' R U2 R' U'
23300	02.53	F R F' R2 U' F U' R2 U2 R2 U'
23301	01.55	R' F' U R U' F U R' U' R' U'
23302	02.55	F' U' F2 U' F2 R' F R2 U' R2 U'
23303	02.34	U' F' U' F2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' U'
23304	02.59	U F' U R F' R2 U' F U2 R' U'
23305	02.43	U R F2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
23306	02.83	R U' F R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U'
23307	02.61	F2 R2 F' U2 F R' U F2 U' R' U'
23308	02.13	R' F U F2 R2 U' F R U R' U'
23309	02.40	R U2 F2 U R' F U2 R U' R' U'
23310	01.93	U R' F' R U F U F2 U R2 U'
23311	02.90	U F2 U F' R F' U F' U2 R' U'
23312	02.16	R' F R' U' R2 U' F R2 F' R' U'
23313	DNF(1.63)	R2 F2 U' R' F' R U' R U R' U'
23314	03.55	R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U'
23315	01.88	F R U' F U2 R' U' R F R' U'
23316	04.08	R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' F U2 R2 U'
23317	02.05	U2 R' F' U F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U'
23318	02.05	U' R' U2 F R' U2 F2 R U' R' U'
23319	02.08	F' R2 F' U2 R F' U2 F U R2 U'
23320	02.11	F R' F2 R F' U' R' F2 U R' U'
23321	01.86	F U2 R F R2 F U R U R' U'
23322	02.84	F U' F U2 R' F2 R' F' U' R' U'
23323	01.90	R' F U2 R F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'
23324	02.81	F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U R' U'
23325	02.05	F' U2 F' R U' R' F U' F2 R' U'
23326	01.69	U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R F' R' U'
23327	07.02	R' F U F' R2 U R' U' F R' U'
23328	01.36	U' R F R2 F R2 U F2 U' R' U'
23329	01.66	R F' U' R2 U' F R U2 F R' U'
23330	01.80	U' F U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
23331	01.94	R U F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U'
23332	02.55	R2 U R U2 F' U' R F U2 R' U'
23333	01.78	R F' U F2 R F' R F' U2 R' U'
23334	01.63	F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 R' F U R' U'
23335	02.02	F' R U R2 F' R' F2 U F2 R' U'
23336	01.80	F U' F U F2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
23337	3.81+	U' R U2 R U' F R' U2 F2 R' U'
23338	02.02	U2 R2 F2 R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U'
23339	01.94	F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U' F' R' U'
23340	02.19	U2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
23341	02.11	U R' U F2 U R' F R' U' R' U'
23342	02.91	F2 R U' F R2 F' R U2 F R U'
23343	02.13	F U2 R F U' F U' R U2 R' U'
23344	4.05+	F' R F' R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
23345	02.58	U' R2 U F' R F' R U R2 F2 U'
23346	4.03+	R' U R' U' R2 F R' F' U2 R' U'
23347	02.09	U F U2 F' R F2 U R' U' R' U'
23348	02.41	F U R2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
23349	02.86	F2 U' R' U2 F R' F' R2 U' R' U'
23350	01.96	U2 F U F R U2 R U' F' R' U'
23351	01.97	R' F' U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
23352	01.69	U2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 R F' U' R' U'
23353	01.84	F2 U2 F R U2 R' F U' F R2 U'
23354	02.94	F2 R' U' F2 U2 R F2 R F2 R' U'
23355	02.30	U2 R2 F R' U F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
23356	02.91	R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
23357	02.30	F2 R U' R U2 R2 F R' U2 R2 U'
23358	02.08	R2 F' U F2 R2 F' U' R U' R U'
23359	02.36	U R' F' U2 F' R F2 R' U' R' U'
23360	01.50	U2 R2 F R' U F' U' R F2 R' U'
23361	02.08	U F2 R' U2 R F R' F' U' R' U'
23362	02.13	U F R' F2 U R' U F U2 R2 U'
23363	02.68	F' U2 R' F' R2 F R F2 U R' U'
23364	02.13	R2 U2 R' F' R U R2 F' U2 R' U'
23365	03.00	R' F U2 F' R F2 R U F' R' U'
23366	01.86	F R2 U R U2 R2 F U2 F R' U'
23367	01.75	U' R2 U R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U'
23368	10.19	F R' U R' F R' U' F' U' R' U'
23369	02.09	U' R F' U F R2 U' R U R' U'
23370	02.11	R2 U2 F' R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
23371	02.06	R2 F2 R F U' F R F' U' R2 U'
23372	02.69	F' U2 F R U R' U2 F R F' U'
23373	01.81	R' U' R F' R U2 R U' F R2 U'
23374	02.50	R F2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U'
23375	02.00	F2 U R2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
23376	02.19	F' R U R' U' R F' R U R' U'
23377	02.66	R2 U F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
23378	02.16	F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U'
23379	01.88	U2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U F U R' U'
23380	02.21	R F2 U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U'
23381	01.28	U2 R2 U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U'
23382	02.86	F' R U2 R F' U' F R2 U2 R' U'
23383	02.75	U F U R U2 F' U' F U2 R' U'
23384	02.02	F U2 R2 F' R' F' U R' U2 R' U'
23385	01.84	U' F2 R' U R' F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
23386	02.15	U' R F U R F2 R2 U F' R' U'
23387	02.18	R2 F R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
23388	02.59	U2 R' F R' U R U R' F' R' U'
23389	02.11	F U R U' F U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
23390	02.94	R U R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U R' U'
23391	03.44	U R F' U' R' U2 F R2 U' R' U'
23392	03.19	R2 F U R F' U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
23393	03.02	U R2 F U R2 F R' F2 U' R' U'
23394	01.86	F' R' U2 R2 F R2 F U2 F' R2 U'
23395	01.58	R2 F R2 F' U F2 U' R F R' U'
23396	01.90	U2 R' U' R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
23397	01.83	U2 R F' R' U' R U R' U R' U'
23398	01.43	R2 F2 R F' R F R2 F2 U R' U'
23399	02.27	R U R' U' R F' R U' F' R' U'
23400	02.88	U R2 F' U' F2 R U F2 U R2 U'
23401	02.16	U F R' F' R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
23402	03.03	R F2 U' R F2 R U R2 U R' U'
23403	02.18	F' U2 F U R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
23404	02.56	R2 F' R' F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
23405	02.46	F U' F U2 R' U R F U2 R U'
23406	01.71	R U F2 R2 U R F2 R U2 R2 U'
23407	01.65	R' F' U R2 U R' F R2 U R' U'
23408	01.96	R' F' R' F2 U F2 U R F R' U'
23409	01.59	R F2 R F2 U F U' F U' R' U'
23410	4.83+	R F' U R' F R' F R2 U' R2 U'
23411	02.58	U R U' R F R U' R' U' R' U'
23412	02.16	U' F2 R' F' U R2 F R' U' R' U'
23413	02.00	U' F R F R U2 R U' F2 R' U'
23414	02.05	U2 F2 R' F' R U R2 F2 U' R2 U'
23415	02.78	R2 U' F U' F2 R U2 R F R' U'
23416	03.53	F R2 F' R2 U F R F2 U' R2 U'
23417	02.30	R2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
23418	01.84	U R U' R2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23419	01.66	R' F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U'
23420	02.13	U2 R F2 R F R' U F U R' U'
23421	01.91	R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U F' R2 U'
23422	01.83	R2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U R F' R' U'
23423	DNF(2.55)	F' R' U F R' U F' R U R' U'
23424	02.18	U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U F' R' U'
23425	02.66	F U F2 U' F U' R2 F' U R' U'
23426	02.28	U2 R2 F' R F' R' F R' U' R' U'
23427	01.90	F2 U R2 F' U F2 U' R U' R' U'
23428	02.15	F2 U2 R F' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2
23429	02.18	R' F R2 U2 R' U F' R U' R2 U'
23430	01.97	R2 U R' F R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U'
23431	01.91	U F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 R F' R' U'
23432	01.30	U F U2 R' U2 F' U' R U2 R' U'
23433	01.68	U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U F U R' U'
23434	02.46	F' R' U2 R' F R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
23435	02.15	U' F U R U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
23436	04.72	F U2 F R F' U2 R' F U2 R' U'
23437	02.46	R' U2 R F' R F R2 U2 R' F2 U'
23438	02.09	R' F R F' U R' F U2 F R' U'
23439	05.34	U F' U F' U' F2 U F U2 R2 U'
23440	01.75	R' F' R' F2 U F' U' F U2 R' U'
23441	02.25	U2 F R2 U2 R' U F' U2 F' R' U'
23442	04.05	F2 R U' F2 U2 R F' R' U' R' U'
23443	02.28	F' U' R' U R2 U R' F' U2 F' U'
23444	01.90	F2 U R2 F' U R U R U' R' U'
23445	03.18	R' U F2 R2 U R F R2 U R' U'
23446	02.47	U2 F R F U' F U' F U' R' U'
23447	01.78	U' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'
23448	03.53	U F U F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U'
23449	01.71	R' U2 R' F2 U F' R2 U F R' U'
23450	01.93	U R F2 R U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
23451	03.55	F' U F U' F R2 U' F U2 R' U'
23452	02.78	U2 R F2 U F' R' U F2 U2 R' U'
23453	02.84	F2 U F' R F2 R' U' R' U R' U'
23454	01.90	U' F U2 F' U' R U' R2 U' R' U'
23455	02.63	R' U' F2 U' R' F2 U R2 F' R' U'
23456	02.27	U F' U' R' F R2 U' R U' R' U'
23457	02.68	F' R2 F' U2 F U' R' U' F' R' U'
23458	01.80	U' R U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U' R' U'
23459	02.06	U R F' R2 U F' U R' U' R2 U'
23460	03.18	U2 F2 R2 F' R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
23461	02.09	U R F2 R' F' U F R2 U2 R' U'
23462	02.09	R' U' F U2 F' U F' R U' R' U'
23463	02.36	F U' F R' F2 U F' R2 U' R' U'
23464	02.61	U2 F2 R' U2 F U F2 R2 F' R2 U'
23465	01.77	F R2 F' R' F U' R F2 U' R' U'
23466	02.91	U' R2 U F' R F' R U F' R2 U'
23467	DNF(3.22)	U R' F2 U F' R U' R' U2 R2 U'
23468	03.02	F U F2 R' F' U' R' U F2 R' U'
23469	02.65	U F' R' U F' R2 F R' U R' U'
23470	02.58	R' U2 R F R2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U'
23471	02.27	F R2 U' F' U F2 U' R U2 R' U2
23472	01.83	R2 U' F' R' F2 R U2 R U' R' U'
23473	01.61	F R' U' R2 U R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
23474	02.86	R' U R2 F' R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
23475	03.03	R U R U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23476	01.88	F R' F2 U2 R U F R2 U2 F' U'
23477	01.83	F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
23478	02.08	U' R' F R' U R U2 R F2 R2 U'
23479	02.21	U' F2 U2 R' F' U' R F' U2 R' U'
23480	02.30	U F2 U' F R' F2 R F2 U R U'
23481	01.44	F' U R' F U R2 U F U R2 U'
23482	01.65	U2 R' F' R2 U F2 U R U2 F U'
23483	03.53	R U' R' F' U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U'
23484	03.27	U2 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F R' U'
23485	04.28	R' F' R' U2 R' U F' U' F R2 U'
23486	01.97	F R' F' R' U2 F R2 U2 F R2 U'
23487	4.43+	U' F' R2 F' U F' R F U F' U'
23488	03.53	R' F U2 F' U F2 U F' U R' U'
23489	02.30	U F' R F2 R' U R' F' U2 F U'
23490	03.27	F R F' U2 R' U R2 U F2 R' U'
23491	02.96	F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 R F2 U' R' U'
23492	01.90	U' F R' U F2 R' F U' F' R' U'
23493	03.56	R2 F R F2 U' R2 U R U' R' U'
23494	02.08	R2 F2 U F' U F' R2 F U R2 U'
23495	01.59	R2 U R U' F R' F' R2 F R' U'
23496	02.02	R U' R U R F2 U' F U2 R' U'
23497	02.43	U' R' U' R2 F2 U F' R' U2 R2 U'
23498	02.72	F2 R2 U R2 F' U' R F' U' R' U'
23499	03.19	F U' F R U R2 F' R F' R2 U'
23500	01.97	U' F2 R F2 R' U R2 F' U' R' U'
23501	03.43	U' F R' F' R2 F' R F U F' U'
23502	01.72	F' R2 U R U2 F' R U2 F' R' U'
23503	02.90	R U R2 F2 U F' U R2 U R' U'
23504	02.36	F U2 R2 F' U R U F U' R' U'
23505	04.05	F2 U F' R U' F U' R' U' R' U'
23506	02.36	U2 R' U F' U2 R U2 R2 F' R2 U'
23507	01.65	R F R F' U R2 F' R' U R' U'
23508	01.81	F2 U2 R F' U F U2 R2 U' R' U'
23509	02.09	R F' R' F2 R F2 U' F U' R' U'
23510	01.90	R F' U' F2 U R' F U' F' R' U'
23511	02.44	R2 F R' U' F R2 F U2 F2 R U'
23512	01.96	U F' U2 R U2 F' R' U' F R2 U'
23513	01.90	F' R' U R2 F U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
23514	01.88	F' U R2 U' R2 U F2 R F' R' U'
23515	02.18	U2 F2 R2 F R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U'
23516	02.33	U' F' U R U R2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
23517	01.78	R2 F2 R' F R' F U' R U' R' U'
23518	02.72	U2 F2 R2 U' F' R F U' F2 R U'
23519	02.44	R' U F' R2 U F2 U2 R' F2 R' U'
23520	02.50	F' R2 F' R' U F' U R U' R' U'
23521	01.43	R' F U' R' U2 R F2 R' U' R' U'
23522	01.75	U F2 R F' U' F U' F2 U2 R2 U'
23523	01.88	U2 F' R' U2 R F' U2 R' U' R' U'
23524	02.06	R2 U R' U' R' F2 R2 U F' R' U'
23525	02.36	U' F U2 F' U2 R U2 R U R' U'
23526	01.84	R2 F' R U2 F' R F2 R U' R U'
23527	02.63	F' U F2 U' R2 F R F' U' R' U'
23528	02.18	U F U F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
23529	02.36	R2 F U' R2 F R2 F R2 U' R' U'
23530	02.19	F2 R' F2 R' F' U' R' F U R2 U'
23531	02.19	F U R2 U R' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
23532	02.52	U R' U' R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
23533	02.03	F2 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R' U'
23534	02.77	R' F R' U R F U2 R' F2 R' U'
23535	02.18	R' F2 U R U2 R F2 U' F R' U'
23536	02.21	R' F2 R' F U2 R F' U' F R2 U'
23537	01.88	U2 R2 F' R F R' U2 F' U R' U'
23538	03.25	U' R F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
23539	02.71	R' U R F' U' F R2 F U2 R2 U'
23540	02.33	F U' R' U F2 U F2 R U2 R' U'
23541	02.58	U' R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
23542	01.94	U2 F R2 U' R U F' R U' R' U'
23543	02.34	U' R F' R2 F U' F' U2 F' R' U'
23544	01.86	F' U R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U R U'
23545	02.84	U' R U R2 U R' F U' F2 R2 U'
23546	02.52	U' R2 U' F U2 R U' R' F R2 U'
23547	02.18	U2 R U2 R F R U2 R' U R2 U'
23548	01.68	U2 R U F' R F R' F' U2 F' U'
23549	01.65	U R' F R' F' R F2 R U' R' U'
23550	DNF(2.25)	F U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' F R2 U'
23551	03.15	F' U F R' F R U2 R2 F' R' U'
23552	02.21	F' R' U' F2 R F' U' F2 U R2 U'
23553	02.09	U2 R' U2 R' F' R F2 R' U' R' U'
23554	02.13	R U2 F' R U' F2 U R2 U2 R' U'
23555	02.31	R' F R F2 U R2 U2 F U' R2 U'
23556	05.28	R2 F R U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 R' U'
23557	02.66	U F' U' F2 R U' F R' U R2 U'
23558	03.13	R' U' F' U R2 F2 U' R2 U R' U'
23559	02.66	F' U R F2 U2 R F R2 U2 R' U'
23560	02.19	U2 R F2 U' F' U' R U' F' R' U'
23561	01.77	R U' R F2 R' F R F2 U' R U'
23562	01.56	R2 F U2 R' U' F' U R U' R' U'
23563	DNF(2.47)	F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 U R' F' R' U'
23564	04.18	F R F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
23565	02.21	R' U' F' R2 U R' F2 R U2 R' U'
23566	01.83	R F' R2 U' R' U2 F' R' U' R' U'
23567	02.06	U F' R F U2 R2 F2 R' F R U'
23568	02.47	U R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F U R' U'
23569	4.22+	F U R' U2 F' R U' R U' R' U'
23570	02.16	U2 F' R' U2 R U2 F' R' U' R' U'
23571	02.06	R' U F' U2 R F R U' F' R2 U'
23572	04.05	R U F2 R U2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
23573	02.61	U' F2 R U' R2 U R' F2 U' R' U'
23574	02.11	U' F U R' U2 R U' R F' R' U'
23575	02.16	F' U' R U R U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
23576	03.00	R2 F U F' U2 R2 U2 R F' R' U'
23577	03.34	U' R F' R2 U F2 U R U' R U'
23578	02.22	U F R2 F' R F U2 R U' R' U'
23579	01.68	F2 U' R F' R F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
23580	04.03	F R U2 R' U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
23581	02.56	R U2 R2 F' R' F U' R2 F' R' U'
23582	01.91	F' R2 U2 F' R2 U R2 U F2 R' U'
23583	02.88	U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U'
23584	03.09	F' R2 U F' U' F U' R U2 R' U'
23585	01.96	F' R' U2 R U' F2 U F' U' R U'
23586	03.16	R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' U R2 F' R' U'
23587	02.25	R U R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
23588	02.44	F2 R F' R' U' F R2 F U R2 U'
23589	02.63	R U' F2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U'
23590	02.41	R' U2 F2 R' F R U2 R U R' U'
23591	02.18	R2 U F2 U2 R F' R F2 U R' U'
23592	01.78	U R' F R' U F' U F U2 R U'
23593	02.21	U2 R' U2 F2 U R F' R F' R' U'
23594	03.22	R' U R U F U' F R' U R' U'
23595	04.69	U R' U' R F U2 R' F U R2 U'
23596	01.94	F R2 U' R' F2 R2 U R' F' R' U'
23597	02.18	F' R' F2 U' R2 U F2 R' F R' U'
23598	02.31	U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
23599	02.61	F U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' U'
23600	01.78	R2 F2 U2 F U R' F R' U F' U'
23601	02.43	R' U F2 U F2 R F' R' U2 R' U'
23602	02.43	F' R U F' R F2 R F U' R' U'
23603	04.40	U' R' F R2 F U R2 F' U R2 U'
23604	01.75	U2 R' F' U' F U R' F' U' R' U'
23605	01.56	U' F2 R U2 F' R' F2 R' U' R' U'
23606	02.03	F2 R F' R F2 R F R2 U' R2 U'
23607	03.11	F2 R2 F' R' U R' F2 R F' R' U'
23608	02.25	U' R F' R F' U2 F' U R2 F' U'
23609	03.19	F' U F2 U F U2 F2 R' F' R' U'
23610	05.55	F' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
23611	02.00	F' R F' R F U' R2 U F' R2 U'
23612	02.34	F' U2 F U2 F U F2 R U2 R2 U'
23613	03.09	R' F U' F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
23614	03.00	R U2 R U2 R U' R U' F' R' U'
23615	01.72	U R F U2 R' F U2 F' U2 R U'
23616	01.81	R' F R2 U' R' F U R2 U' R' U'
23617	02.19	F2 U' F R2 U' R' U' F2 U' R2 U'
23618	01.94	R F2 U' R' F U2 F R' F2 R' U'
23619	03.93	F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
23620	02.90	R' F R2 F2 U' F' U2 F U' R2 U'
23621	02.31	R F' U2 F' U R' F U F2 R' U'
23622	03.16	U F2 R F' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
23623	02.69	F2 U R F U R' F' U2 F2 R U'
23624	01.91	U2 F2 R F R2 F U' R2 U R' U'
23625	02.72	R' U2 F U' F2 R U' R U R' U'
23626	03.06	F U R' U' R U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
23627	03.19	U2 F R F' U2 F' U F' U' R' U'
23628	02.55	U2 R2 U R2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U'
23629	03.05	R' U2 F' U F' R2 U2 F' U R' U'
23630	02.56	F' U R F U' R U2 R U2 R' U'
23631	02.43	U F' U' R2 F R' F' U2 F2 R U'
23632	02.21	U F2 U F2 R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
23633	4.38+	F' R2 U2 F U F U R' U' R' U'
23634	02.36	R F' R2 U2 F' U2 R F' U R2 U'
23635	01.96	U' F' U2 R F' R2 F R F R' U'
23636	02.03	U' R2 U' F' R' U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
23637	02.05	U R F R2 U' R U2 R F2 R' U'
23638	03.59	R' U F U F' R U2 R2 F' R' U'
23639	02.31	U' R F U' R' F2 U F' U R' U'
23640	02.34	U2 R2 F2 U' F U' R' F' U' R' U'
23641	01.94	F R2 U R U2 R F' R F2 R' U'
23642	03.18	F2 U' F2 U' R F' U R' F R2 U'
23643	02.55	U R' U R F' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
23644	02.33	U2 R F R2 U' F U2 R F' R' U'
23645	02.47	R' F U' F R' U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
23646	02.15	F' R2 U R' F R' F U F' R U'
23647	02.47	R F' R' U R' F R' U' F' R U'
23648	01.58	F R' F U2 F R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
23649	03.00	R' F' U R U2 F' U F2 U2 R' U'
23650	04.16	U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U R2 U R' U'
23651	02.84	U' R2 F2 U' F' U R' U' F' R' U'
23652	02.31	R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R U' R' U'
23653	03.03	R F2 U' F R U2 F2 R F' R' U'
23654	01.90	R2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
23655	02.09	U' R' F R U' R U2 F' U R' U'
23656	03.52	F R F R U2 R F2 R2 F2 R' U'
23657	02.53	F R' F2 R2 F2 U' R U F' R' U'
23658	03.18	U R2 F R' F2 R' F R2 U' R' U'
23659	02.71	F' U2 F' U F' R F R U2 R' U'
23660	02.05	U F2 R' F2 U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
23661	02.34	F2 U' F U R2 F' U2 F' U R' U'
23662	02.06	R2 F U R2 F2 U' R F U2 R' U'
23663	03.44	R U2 F2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' U'
23664	01.69	R F2 R U F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
23665	02.55	F2 U' R2 U' F R' U' F2 U' R' U'
23666	02.09	R F2 R2 U F' U F2 R' F' R' U'
23667	02.09	U' F2 U F U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U'
23668	02.36	R F U F U R2 F' U2 F R' U'
23669	02.61	U' R2 F R' F' R2 F R2 F2 R' U'
23670	02.56	U' R' U' F2 R F2 U' R' U' R' U'
23671	02.44	R F2 R' F U' R U' F U' R' U'
23672	02.94	U2 R' U' R' F2 R' U R U R' U'
23673	02.75	R F U F U2 R' F' U F2 R2 U'
23674	03.02	R U' R F R2 F2 R2 U F R2 U'
23675	02.28	F' R2 F' R2 F R F2 R2 U R' U'
23676	02.94	R2 U R U2 F' R' U2 R' U' R' U'
23677	03.86	R F2 R' U F' R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
23678	04.66	R U2 R' U2 R' F' U2 F U' R' U'
23679	03.05	R2 F2 R F' R' U' R U' F' R' U'
23680	02.59	R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U2 R U'
23681	4.38+	F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' F U R' U'
23682	02.05	U' F U' R F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U'
23683	02.72	U2 F' U2 F' U' R F' R' F R' U'
23684	02.47	F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F2 U' F R2 U'
23685	02.69	U2 R F2 R U2 F U R U2 R' U'
23686	DNF(0.00)	F2 R' F U2 F' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
23687	06.63	U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U F' U' R' U'
23688	02.38	R F2 U R U' R2 F R F' R' U'
23689	02.38	U2 R F R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
23690	02.00	R2 F2 R U F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
23691	02.11	U2 R U R F2 R' U' R U R' U'
23692	02.34	R2 U R F2 U' R' F2 R U' R' U'
23693	05.84	R' F' R' F2 U F' U2 F U' R2 U'
23694	02.52	U R F U' R2 F R2 F' U R' U'
23695	02.43	U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 F' R' U'
23696	01.91	U2 R' F R2 F R U' R2 U2 R2 U'
23697	01.75	U' R U2 F U' R U' R' U' R' U'
23698	04.34	U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U F U2 R' U'
23699	02.19	R' F2 R2 U' R' U R U2 F2 R' U'
23700	02.34	U2 R' F' U2 R F' U R2 F' R' U'
23701	04.43	U R2 U F2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
23702	02.05	U2 F U2 F' R2 U F' R' F2 R U'
23703	02.80	F2 U R F R2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
23704	02.84	F2 R' U' R U2 F2 U' F' U R' U'
23705	02.52	R2 U F' R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
23706	01.83	U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U'
23707	02.52	R F' U' R U' F2 R U' F R U'
23708	01.83	F' U R F2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R2 U'
23709	02.13	U2 R F2 R' U F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
23710	02.13	F' R2 U F' R2 U' R U F2 R U'
23711	03.16	U2 R2 U' F R' F U2 R' F' R' U'
23712	02.19	R2 U F' U' R F' U R2 U2 R2 U'
23713	01.93	F2 U R2 F' R F' U' R' U' R2 U'
23714	06.46	U2 R F' U2 R2 F' R U2 F2 R' U'
23715	01.56	R F' U R U' F U2 F U' R' U'
23716	03.05	U R' U2 R2 U' R U' F' U' R' U'
23717	02.77	U2 R F' U F' R2 U2 F U' R' U'
23718	01.71	F U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 U'
23719	02.00	U2 F2 R' F U R' F2 U F R' U'
23720	02.38	F U' F' R2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 R' U2
23721	02.71	F2 R' U F' U2 R F R U' R' U'
23722	02.50	U F U2 R' F' R U R2 U2 R' U'
23723	02.88	F' R2 F2 R2 U' R U' F2 U' R' U'
23724	02.30	F2 U2 F' U F2 R U F2 U' R' U'
23725	02.50	R2 U R2 U' R U R' F' R F2 U'
23726	01.69	U' R' U R' F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23727	02.11	F' R' F R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
23728	02.31	F2 R' F2 U' F R U2 F' U R' U'
23729	02.31	U' F2 U' F U' F R' F U R' U'
23730	03.27	R2 U F' R2 F R2 F U' F2 R' U2
23731	01.68	R' U2 F' R F2 R F R2 F R' U'
23732	02.34	F2 U2 F R' U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U'
23733	02.97	F2 R2 F2 R' F' R U2 F2 U' R2 U'
23734	01.71	F2 R2 F' R U2 R U R2 F' R U'
23735	02.63	F' U' R2 U R' F U R U' R' U'
23736	02.15	U R F2 R2 U2 R' U R F' R' U'
23737	02.83	R' U R U' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
23738	01.61	F2 R2 F' R U' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
23739	02.36	F U' R F' U2 F' U F' U R' U'
23740	03.34	R F2 R U' F R2 F U F2 R' U'
23741	02.09	F U R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U' R' U'
23742	02.21	F' R2 F U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23743	02.09	F2 R F R2 F R2 F R' U2 R' U'
23744	01.78	F2 U R' F2 U2 R' F R2 F R' U'
23745	03.75	U' F U2 F' U' R U R2 U R2 U'
23746	02.18	U' F U' F2 U' R' U' R' U R2 U'
23747	02.03	R F R2 F' U2 R U F' U R' U'
23748	02.66	R F2 U2 R U' F R2 U F' R' U'
23749	02.08	F' U R' U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R' U'
23750	03.16	U2 F R' U F R' U F' U2 R2 U'
23751	03.58	F2 R' U' R U2 R' F' R U2 R2 U'
23752	01.77	U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U' R' U'
23753	02.18	F U F2 R' F U R' F2 U2 R' U'
23754	02.55	F U2 R2 U' R' F R U' F2 R' U'
23755	02.50	F2 U' R' F2 U2 R F U' F2 R' U'
23756	02.52	U' R U' F' U R' F' U' F2 R' U'
23757	02.31	U F2 R2 F' U R U2 F U2 R' U'
23758	02.58	R2 U' R F' U2 F R2 U F' R' U'
23759	02.00	F' R F' R U' R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
23760	01.65	R2 U' R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U R' U'
23761	02.05	R F2 R F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'
23762	02.05	R2 U F' R F2 R' U R U' R' U'
23763	02.11	F' U2 F' R2 F U2 R F' U' R' U'
23764	02.21	U2 R' F U' R F' R2 F' U' R' U'
23765	02.55	R' U2 F' R' F2 R F' R U R' U'
23766	02.13	U2 R F' U2 F' R F' U F2 R U'
23767	02.30	R2 F' R' U R2 U R' F2 U R' U'
23768	02.78	F R2 U' R' U R2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
23769	02.90	R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
23770	02.58	U' R' F2 R' U R' U' F U' R' U'
23771	05.69	R2 U R F' U F2 R' F U R' U'
23772	02.34	R' F2 U' R' F2 R' F U2 F' R2 U'
23773	02.06	R2 F R U2 R' U R' U F2 R2 U'
23774	02.91	R F' U' R F2 R U2 F U' R' U'
23775	05.38	F2 R' F2 U F' U F' R U' R' U'
23776	4.11+	R2 U' F' R U F2 R' F R F2 U'
23777	01.84	F' R U' R' U2 R F2 R U2 R' U'
23778	02.19	U2 F2 R U2 R F R2 U2 F' R' U'
23779	02.46	F R' U2 F U R2 F' R' U' R2 U'
23780	02.22	U' R2 F R F R' U2 R' U F' U'
23781	01.72	F R2 F R2 F R' F R U R' U'
23782	03.11	U' R' U F U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U'
23783	02.21	U F2 U' R' F2 U R' F U' R2 U'
23784	02.30	R' U2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U'
23785	02.38	R' F' U2 F' R U2 F' U' F' R' U'
23786	02.40	U' F' R2 F U F2 U2 R U' R' U'
23787	02.30	F R U F2 U R' U R' U2 R' U'
23788	02.46	U' R2 F' U F' R2 U R' F R' U'
23789	01.68	R2 U R2 U' R U2 F' U F R' U'
23790	03.66	R' F2 R' F R2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
23791	02.61	F' U' F' U' R2 F U2 F U' R U'
23792	01.91	U R2 U' R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
23793	01.83	R F2 U F U' R2 F R U' R2 U'
23794	01.59	F2 R2 F' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U'
23795	02.44	F R2 F' R U' R2 U' R2 F R' U'
23796	01.80	U2 F2 U R2 U' R U2 R' F' R' U'
23797	01.59	R' F U' F R' U F R U' R' U'
23798	01.86	R' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
23799	01.22	F' U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
23800	01.78	F' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
23801	02.52	U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
23802	02.18	R2 U' F2 R U' R F2 R' F' R' U'
23803	01.72	R' F2 U' R U2 F' R F U' R' U'
23804	02.22	F R' U' R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
23805	01.81	F U2 F R2 F R' F R2 F' R' U'
23806	02.09	F R' F' R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U'
23807	02.40	R' F U R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'
23808	01.58	U' R F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
23809	01.65	R' F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U R' U'
23810	02.11	R2 F' U F' U2 F R F' U2 R2 U'
23811	02.41	F' R' F2 R' U F U' R2 F2 R' U'
23812	01.72	U2 F' R F U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U'
23813	01.61	F' R' F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23814	02.05	R2 U' F2 R' F2 R F R' U' R' U'
23815	03.21	U R F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
23816	01.80	U R' F2 R F' R F R U' R' U'
23817	03.00	U F U2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2 U'
23818	03.22	F' U' R' F2 U R F2 R F' R' U'
23819	01.83	R F2 U2 R U' R2 F R U' R' U'
23820	00.94	R2 U2 R' F R U2 F R U' R' U'
23821	01.68	U F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
23822	02.44	F U F2 R' F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
23823	02.18	R2 U' F' R U' R F2 R F' R2 U'
23824	01.58	F2 R U' R' U F' U' F' U' R' U'
23825	02.93	R' U' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F' R2 U'
23826	02.33	F2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
23827	01.47	R' U F' U2 R F R' F' U2 R' U'
23828	02.03	U R2 F' U' F U2 F R' U2 R' U'
23829	02.05	R U2 F2 R' F' U F' R2 F R2 U'
23830	02.27	R U F R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
23831	02.06	U2 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R' U R U'
23832	02.19	F U' R U R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
23833	01.69	F U2 R' U F U F2 R U' R' U'
23834	01.75	R F2 U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U'
23835	01.84	R' U F U' F U R' F2 U' R' U'
23836	01.90	U R2 F R2 F' R F' U F' R' U'
23837	01.68	R' U R F' R' U2 R F' U R' U'
23838	01.81	F' R U F2 R U F R' U' R' U'
23839	4.31+	R U F R' U R U2 R2 U' F2 U'
23840	01.81	U' R U2 F2 U' R' U R' F' R2 U'
23841	01.72	R2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 U F' R' U'
23842	01.77	R' U2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U R' U'
23843	03.18	U2 R F2 R U R U2 F U' R' U'
23844	01.71	R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U F R' U'
23845	02.44	U' R2 U F' U F2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
23846	02.30	U' F U' F R F2 U F2 U' R' U'
23847	03.55	F2 U' R F R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U'
23848	01.68	R2 U F2 U' F U R2 U F2 R2 U'
23849	01.55	U' R' F U F R2 U' F U R' U'
23850	02.40	U' F2 U2 F' R2 U F R' U2 R2 U'
23851	02.27	R F2 U F' U' R U' F2 R F' U'
23852	01.86	R2 F R F2 U' F R U' F2 R' U'
23853	02.33	U2 F2 U F U2 R U2 R' U2 R U'
23854	02.13	F2 U' R U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U'
23855	01.88	R2 U R' U' R F' R U' R2 F2 U'
23856	02.28	F' R' F U2 F U' F R2 F' R' U'
23857	02.36	U F' U F' U R2 F' U2 F R' U'
23858	02.43	F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
23859	02.25	U2 R F' U F' U2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
23860	02.21	R2 F' R U R' U2 F R F2 R U'
23861	02.00	U' R U R F2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'
23862	02.28	U2 F' U2 R U R U' R' F' R' U'
23863	04.44	R' F2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R U'
23864	02.00	F R F' R' U F' U2 R U' R' U'
23865	01.72	F2 U R U2 R U2 R2 F' U' R U'
23866	02.34	U2 R2 U' F2 R' U' F R2 U' R' U'
23867	01.97	F' R F R' U' F2 U2 R U2 R2 U'
23868	03.18	U' F2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' F' R U'
23869	02.52	R U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
23870	03.21	U2 F U F' R2 F' U R U2 R' U'
23871	02.66	U2 F U2 F U' R2 F U2 F' R' U'
23872	02.22	U2 R' F' U R' F' U2 F' U' R' U'
23873	01.86	R' F' U F' R2 F U' R' U R' U'
23874	01.90	U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
23875	01.86	F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U R' U'
23876	01.56	R2 U' R F2 R U R' F U R' U'
23877	01.81	U R' F U' R U' F R' U' R' U'
23878	03.47	R F U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R' U'
23879	02.11	F' R U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R' U'
23880	01.81	F R2 U R U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
23881	01.94	R F2 U R2 F' U R2 F' U' R' U'
23882	02.36	U R F' U2 R2 F' U F U' R2 U'
23883	02.00	U' R2 U' R' U F2 R' F' U' R' U'
23884	01.91	R2 F R2 F' U2 R U R' U R' U'
23885	02.71	U F2 U2 F' U F2 U F' U' R' U'
23886	01.93	F' U2 F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
23887	02.18	R U2 F R' U R2 F' R U R U'
23888	02.43	R2 F' U2 F U' F' U' R2 U2 R2 U'
23889	05.52	U R' U F R' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
23890	01.93	U F R U F' R U' R2 F2 R' U'
23891	01.44	R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 F R' U'
23892	02.03	R F2 U' F R F' U' R' U R' U'
23893	02.03	F2 R2 U R F2 U' F R U2 F2 U'
23894	07.11	F2 R F2 R' U' F2 U' F U R' U'
23895	02.22	R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
23896	05.36	U' F U' F2 U R' U F2 U' R' U'
23897	01.97	R' F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U F2 R' U'
23898	02.02	R U' R U' F R' U F2 U2 R' U'
23899	02.33	R U2 R U' R F' U' R U' R' U'
23900	02.47	R U2 R F' R F2 U R' F' R' U'
23901	02.81	R' U2 R' F' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U'
23902	01.91	R U' R F2 R' F R F2 U' R2 U'
23903	03.08	R2 F R' U' R' F U F' U' R' U'
23904	02.33	R2 U2 F R2 U' F' U R U R2 U'
23905	02.02	U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
23906	01.83	R U2 F' U2 F U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
23907	02.47	U' R2 U F R2 F' U2 R U R' U'
23908	02.90	U F' U F U' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
23909	5.05+	R U2 F' R F2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
23910	02.61	F2 U' F2 R F2 R F' R2 U R2 U'
23911	02.08	F' U F2 U F R2 F' R' U' R' U'
23912	01.96	U R' U2 F' R2 F U' F U R2 U'
23913	02.30	U R' F' R U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 U'
23914	02.33	R F U F2 R2 U R' F2 U' R' U'
23915	02.11	U2 F2 U F2 U R U R U2 R' U'
23916	02.28	F R2 F U' R F R F' U R' U'
23917	02.28	R2 U' F U' R' U F2 R2 F' R U'
23918	02.05	R' F U2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
23919	04.44	R' F U' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
23920	02.25	U' F' U R2 U' F' U R2 F R2 U'
23921	02.27	R U F2 R F' U F2 R F' R2 U'
23922	02.22	U' F' R F' U F2 U R U' R' U'
23923	02.22	F U2 R F U2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'
23924	02.00	U R F2 U' F R' F2 R U R' U'
23925	02.43	F' U2 R2 F' R U' R' F2 U' R' U'
23926	02.21	F U' F2 R U R F2 U2 F' R' U'
23927	02.38	U R' U2 R' F R' F2 R2 U R' U'
23928	01.69	U' R2 F' R' U F2 R U' F2 R U'
23929	01.94	U' F2 U2 R2 F' R F2 R' F' R' U'
23930	02.16	U R F' R' U' F R' U' F2 R' U'
23931	03.30	F2 U' F' R U' F2 U R2 U R' U'
23932	02.78	U2 R F' U2 R F R2 F U2 R2 U'
23933	02.50	F R F' U' F2 U2 F' R' F R U'
23934	02.66	F' R2 U' R U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
23935	01.36	F U2 F' U R' F' U' F' U' R U'
23936	02.25	F R2 F R U2 R F2 R U R' U'
23937	02.55	R U' R2 F2 U' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
23938	02.22	R U2 R' F2 R F R' U' F R' U'
23939	02.11	F U2 F2 R' U' R U' F' U' R' U'
23940	01.97	F U2 R U R2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
23941	02.80	F2 U' F U F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U'
23942	02.55	U' F2 R U' R' F2 U R' F R' U'
23943	02.65	F' U R2 F R' U' F U2 F' R' U'
23944	02.94	R' F' U2 F U' F' U F' U' R' U'
23945	01.91	R2 F' R2 U2 R' F U2 R U' R' U'
23946	04.88	U F U R' F R' U2 R F' R' U'
23947	02.30	F2 R' F' R F' R U F2 U2 R' U'
23948	01.66	F U' R U' F R' F' R' U R' U'
23949	02.38	R2 F R U2 R U2 F' R' U F' U'
23950	02.41	R2 F2 U F' U F U R F' R' U'
23951	01.93	F2 R' F R' U' F2 R U2 F' R' U'
23952	03.02	F U' R U' F U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
23953	01.75	U' F2 U R' F' U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
23954	02.33	F2 R U' R U' R F' R2 U' R' U'
23955	02.03	U2 R' U' F U2 R2 U2 R' F R U'
23956	06.40	R F' R U2 R2 F U' F U' R' U'
23957	05.68	F R' U2 R U' R2 U F2 U2 F' U'
23958	02.83	U' F' R U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U'
23959	02.02	F' R U' F R U' R2 F U2 R' U'
23960	02.06	R U R' F R U' R2 U F' R' U'
23961	02.33	F U' R U' F R2 F' R U2 R' U'
23962	03.05	F R' U F R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
23963	03.86	U2 F' U F' R2 U F' U2 F R2 U'
23964	01.93	U F' U F2 U2 F' U F2 U' R' U'
23965	02.84	F' R' F R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U'
23966	03.30	F' U' R U2 R' U F R2 F' R' U'
23967	02.52	U F U F2 R2 U' F' R U2 R' U'
23968	01.69	U' F R2 F R' U' R2 U2 F R' U'
23969	02.66	F U' F R F' R2 U2 F R' F' U'
23970	02.06	R F U2 F R F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
23971	02.90	F U2 F2 U2 R U' F' U F2 R' U'
23972	02.16	U R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F U2 R U'
23973	02.65	F' R2 U R' U' F' U R2 U' R U'
23974	01.63	F' U' F2 U' R F' U2 R U R' U'
23975	02.50	R2 F U' F R F R U2 F2 R' U'
23976	02.40	R' F U2 R2 F U2 F R F2 R' U'
23977	04.80	F' U' F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' U'
23978	02.58	U' F2 U R' U F' U2 F U2 R' U'
23979	4.03+	R F U2 F' R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U'
23980	04.46	U' F U F2 R' U' R F U2 R U'
23981	01.03	U' R' U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
23982	02.72	U' F' R' U F2 R F' R2 F' R U'
23983	02.08	U R U' R F U' F2 U' F' R' U'
23984	04.65	R' F R2 U2 R' U' F' U F2 R' U2
23985	02.33	F U' R2 U' F' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U'
23986	02.05	U' R2 F2 R U' R F' R U' R' U'
23987	01.81	F2 R2 F' R2 U F U2 R2 U' R' U'
23988	01.80	U2 F R' U2 F' R U R2 U2 R2 U'
23989	01.69	U' R F2 U2 R' U F' R2 U2 R2 U'
23990	02.78	F2 R' F' U F R' F R' F R' U'
23991	02.40	U2 R' F U F' R U' R' U R' U'
23992	02.19	F' U R' U F R2 U' R U2 R' U'
23993	02.55	U F2 R' U' R F2 U' R' U' R2 U'
23994	02.38	F2 U' F R2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
23995	01.75	F R' F2 R U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U'
23996	03.25	U2 F' R' F U' F U R' F' R' U'
23997	02.50	U2 F2 U R' U F' R U2 F2 R' U'
23998	02.25	F R2 F R' U2 F' U F' U' R2 U'
23999	04.86	R' F' R F R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24000	02.47	U2 F' U2 R F' U2 R F' U' R' U'
24001	01.84	R2 F U' F R' F R F2 U R' U'
24002	01.80	F' R' F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
24003	02.08	U F' R' F' U R2 F' R U R2 U'
24004	02.02	U2 R F' U R' F' R' F U2 R' U'
24005	DNF(3.38)	F' U2 F U' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
24006	01.75	F U2 R2 U' R U' F2 R2 U' R U'
24007	02.27	R' U' F2 R F2 R F R' U2 R' U'
24008	01.90	F2 R' F U' R F' U F U2 R2 U'
24009	02.31	F2 U2 R2 F' R' F' R U2 F R2 U'
24010	01.97	R F U2 R U F2 U R2 U' R' U'
24011	02.18	F U2 F' U' F2 R F R2 U2 R' U'
24012	03.68	F' U2 F' R' U R U2 F' U' R' U'
24013	02.25	U R2 F2 R' F' U2 R U' F2 R2 U'
24014	01.55	U2 F2 U R' F2 U' F R' U' R' U'
24015	02.30	R' F' U F2 R2 U R U2 F' R2 U'
24016	02.44	U2 F' U F' U2 R F R' U' R' U'
24017	01.77	F' U' R2 F' U R F' R U2 R' U'
24018	01.94	R2 U' F' R2 U R' U R' F' R2 U'
24019	02.22	R' U F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
24020	02.06	U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U'
24021	01.91	F2 U' F2 R F' U' R2 U2 F' R2 U'
24022	04.38	R F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
24023	03.55	U R2 U' F R' U' R F' U2 F' U'
24024	01.58	U2 F R U R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
24025	02.03	F R2 U2 F U' R2 F' R F2 R' U'
24026	02.47	U2 F U' F R2 F' U R2 U2 R2 U'
24027	02.18	U F2 U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U'
24028	02.47	U' F2 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U'
24029	02.06	F' U2 F U F' R2 F' U' F' R' U'
24030	02.40	R2 F' U R' U2 R2 F R' U' R' U'
24031	02.47	F' U F' R' F2 R' F U F' R' U'
24032	01.86	R' F U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
24033	01.93	F' U F R' F U2 F R U R2 U'
24034	03.21	U2 R F U2 R' U R F' U R2 U'
24035	02.53	U' R' U F2 U' F2 R F' U R2 U'
24036	02.05	F R' F' R2 F U2 F R' U2 R2 U'
24037	02.77	U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U R' U'
24038	02.47	F' R2 U F R2 F' U2 R F2 R' U'
24039	03.36	R2 U F' U F2 U' R2 F U2 R' U'
24040	02.08	U' F U2 R F' U' F R' F R' U'
24041	02.86	F U' F U F' R F' R2 U' R' U'
24042	02.03	R' F' R F' R U' F R2 F2 R' U'
24043	02.34	R F U' R2 U' F' U R' U' R2 U'
24044	02.25	U' R2 U F' U' R F R2 U' R' U'
24045	01.80	F2 R U' F U F' U' R' U2 R' U'
24046	02.52	F R2 U F2 U R F2 R U' R' U'
24047	03.08	F' R2 F R2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' U'
24048	01.86	U' R2 F' R F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U'
24049	02.93	F U' R F2 R U F U2 F2 R' U'
24050	02.50	U' F2 R2 F R U F R' U' R' U'
24051	02.53	U' F R F' R F2 R' F U R' U'
24052	02.25	F2 R F' R U R2 U' R U R2 U'
24053	01.55	U2 R F' U2 R' F' R U2 F R U'
24054	01.59	R' F' U2 R F' U F' R' U2 R' U'
24055	02.34	F R2 U' R' U2 R F' R U' R' U'
24056	01.94	R F2 U' R' U2 R' U' R F' R' U'
24057	03.03	R2 U' R' F2 U2 R U2 R' F' R' U'
24058	04.30	R2 U' R U2 R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
24059	03.52	U2 F' U R' U R2 F2 R' U' R U'
24060	01.86	R2 F' U' R' U F U2 R' U' R' U'
24061	02.00	R U' R2 U' F U F' U R2 F2 U'
24062	02.44	F U2 F2 U' F R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
24063	02.15	R U2 R' F2 R U R2 F U2 R' U'
24064	02.44	U' F R' F2 R U F2 R' F R' U'
24065	02.25	R' F2 U R F R' F2 U' F' R2 U'
24066	02.94	F2 R2 U2 F R' F R' U' F R' U'
24067	03.13	R2 F' R2 F' R F2 U' R2 F' R' U'
24068	02.93	U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' F U' R2 U'
24069	02.59	R2 U' R U2 R F2 U' R' U2 R' U'
24070	02.81	U2 R F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
24071	02.03	U' R U R' U F R2 F U R' U'
24072	01.88	F' U F U R2 U F R U' R' U'
24073	02.00	F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U F R2 U'
24074	03.47	R' U' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
24075	01.66	F' R2 F R U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
24076	02.40	R' F' U' F U2 F R' U2 F2 R' U'
24077	01.97	F' R F R2 U' F R F U2 R U'
24078	02.28	R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U' R U R' U'
24079	02.72	U R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
24080	02.34	F' R2 F2 U F' U R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
24081	02.09	R U2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U'
24082	02.28	U R' U2 R F2 R U' R' U2 R' U'
24083	04.06	R2 F R2 U2 F R' F' U F2 R' U'
24084	02.81	R' U F R' F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U'
24085	02.18	U2 F' U R2 U R2 U' R F' R' U'
24086	02.83	R F' R2 F' R2 U R U F R2 U'
24087	02.66	U2 R2 F' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
24088	02.78	U2 R U' F' U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
24089	02.19	F' U R2 U2 F U' R U F' R' U'
24090	03.43	U F' R2 U F' R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
24091	02.33	R' U R' U2 R' F' U2 F U' R' U'
24092	02.00	R U' F2 U' R F U2 R' U2 R' U'
24093	02.53	F' U2 F R2 U' R' U R2 U R U'
24094	04.03	R U' R U2 R F2 U' F U' R' U'
24095	03.09	R2 F2 U' F' R F U' F U2 R' U'
24096	03.05	F R' U2 R' U' R F' R U' R2 U'
24097	03.25	F U' R2 F R' U' F R' U R' U'
24098	02.08	R U' R' U2 F R2 F U' F' R' U'
24099	03.55	U R' F' U' R U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
24100	01.84	U' F R2 U R2 U F' U2 F' R' U'
24101	02.13	R U' F' R U' R' F R' F2 R' U'
24102	02.05	U R U' F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U'
24103	03.40	U2 F2 R F' U' R U' R U R' U'
24104	02.55	R U R' U R U2 R2 F U' R' U'
24105	02.75	F2 R' U2 R F U2 F' U R' F' U'
24106	01.91	U' R2 U R2 U R F R' U' R' U'
24107	02.08	R2 F R F U F U2 F2 U' R2 U'
24108	4.03+	U R F' U R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U'
24109	01.52	F' U F U R U' R F2 U2 R2 U'
24110	02.71	U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U'
24111	04.66	U2 F R U' F2 R2 U' F U' R U'
24112	02.41	F R F' U R2 F' U2 F' U' R U'
24113	02.33	U R' U F2 R' F U R2 U' R' U'
24114	01.36	R2 U R' U' R F' R F U' R2 U'
24115	02.63	U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
24116	02.58	U2 R F' U R' F' R2 F U2 R' U'
24117	02.68	R U' R' F' U R' U' F' U R' U'
24118	02.18	F2 U R F' U2 R U R U2 F' U'
24119	02.77	R2 F R' F2 R F' U' R U2 R2 U'
24120	02.31	U2 R2 U2 R F R2 U R2 U' R' U'
24121	02.50	R U2 R F R2 F2 U2 F' U R U'
24122	01.86	U F2 U' R2 U F' R F' U' R' U'
24123	02.16	F2 U2 R2 U F' U' R F U2 R' U'
24124	02.06	R F2 R U' R F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
24125	02.61	R2 U F R' F' R2 U R' U2 R' U'
24126	02.28	R' F U2 R U' R U2 F' U' R2 U'
24127	02.40	U F U' F' R U' R U F2 R' U'
24128	01.84	R F R' F' R2 U R F U R' U'
24129	02.53	F R' F2 R F' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
24130	03.21	U' F' R' F' R' U2 F R' F2 R' U'
24131	02.11	U' R2 U F2 U R' F' R' U2 R' U'
24132	02.38	R' U R2 F' U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
24133	02.65	U F2 U F' R F2 U' R F' R' U'
24134	03.22	U R2 F R' F' U2 F2 R U' R' U'
24135	01.65	F R' F' U2 F R' U R2 F2 R2 U'
24136	02.21	R' F2 R F2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
24137	02.08	F' U2 F' U R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
24138	02.81	R F R2 F2 R' U2 F R' U2 R' U'
24139	02.90	F R2 U R2 U' F U2 R' U' R2 U'
24140	02.15	F' U' F2 R U R U' R U2 R' U'
24141	02.25	R' U' R2 U' F R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'
24142	01.91	F' R2 U R2 U R F2 U' F2 R2 U'
24143	02.05	F R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
24144	02.13	F2 R U' F U' F U F U R' U'
24145	02.31	F' R' U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' U'
24146	01.80	F U2 F' R' U R F R2 U' R' U'
24147	01.58	U2 R F R' F2 R' F2 R' U' R' U'
24148	01.81	R' F R2 U F' U2 F' U' F R' U'
24149	02.02	R F U' R' F R' U' R' F' R' U'
24150	01.53	R2 F U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'
24151	02.52	R2 F2 U' R' F2 R F' U2 F' R U'
24152	01.77	R2 F' R U R2 F2 U F' U' R' U'
24153	01.91	R' F' U2 R2 F' R U2 R U' R' U'
24154	02.15	F U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U' F R U'
24155	02.81	U F U2 R' U F U2 F U' F' U'
24156	02.80	U R2 U F2 R F U' F' U' R' U'
24157	02.18	F2 U R' F' R F' R2 F U' R2 U'
24158	03.21	F R2 U F' R' U F' U F2 R' U'
24159	02.44	F U' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U2
24160	03.33	F' R U' R F' R U R U F2 U'
24161	02.21	R' U' R U2 R' F2 R F2 U' R' U'
24162	02.00	U R F' U2 F R U' F' U' R' U'
24163	03.18	F2 U R U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
24164	02.81	R' U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R U R' U'
24165	02.11	U2 R2 F2 R' F R F' R U R' U'
24166	02.69	F U2 R' F2 U2 F R U' F R' U'
24167	01.80	U' F2 U R' F' R U' F U R' U'
24168	02.97	F U' R F U R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
24169	02.25	U' R2 F' U2 F' R F U' F' R' U'
24170	01.88	U F2 R' U2 R U2 R F U' R' U'
24171	01.83	R F2 U R U' R2 F R' F2 R' U'
24172	02.08	R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F R2 U2 R' U'
24173	02.55	R2 U F2 R2 U' R F2 R' F R2 U'
24174	02.02	U F' U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
24175	02.06	R' F U R' F2 R U R' F R2 U'
24176	02.09	F U2 R2 F R' F' U' R2 U' R2 U'
24177	01.63	U F' R2 F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R' U'
24178	04.28	F U' F' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U'
24179	02.71	R2 U F2 U R' F R' U' F2 R' U'
24180	01.43	R F R' U2 F U F2 R' U2 R' U'
24181	02.21	R U F' R F R2 U' R U R' U'
24182	01.68	F U' F' R2 U F' U' F' U R U'
24183	02.52	U' F U' F2 U' F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
24184	01.77	R2 F' R2 F U' F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
24185	01.93	F' R2 F U2 F R' F2 R U2 R' U'
24186	02.59	F U' F U' R2 U R' F U2 R' U'
24187	02.06	U' F2 R F2 R F R' F U2 R' U'
24188	02.55	F2 U' F R2 U' F' R' F2 U' R' U'
24189	4.15+	R2 U F2 R' F R U' F2 U' R2 U'
24190	02.18	U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U' R U R2 U'
24191	01.86	F2 U' F R F U' R' U' F' R' U'
24192	02.72	F' U F2 R2 U R F' U2 F' R2 U'
24193	02.80	R2 U' R U F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
24194	02.52	U' R2 U' R F2 R2 F' R2 U R' U'
24195	02.09	F' U2 F' U' F2 R F' R' F R' U'
24196	02.05	R U2 F2 U2 F R F2 R2 U' R' U'
24197	01.41	R F' U R F R U' R' U' R' U'
24198	02.15	R' U F U2 R' U' F2 U' F R' U'
24199	02.03	R2 F' R' F U2 R' U' R U' R2 U'
24200	02.77	U2 F R2 F' R2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
24201	02.53	F' U' R' U R U' F' U2 F' R' U'
24202	02.44	F2 U R' U F' R' U R' F' R U'
24203	02.43	U' F R U2 F2 R U2 F' U2 R' U'
24204	03.19	U' F U' R2 U' R U R U' R' U'
24205	01.77	R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U R2 U'
24206	02.81	F' R U R2 F2 U2 R' F U' R' U'
24207	05.16	R2 U' R' F U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
24208	02.59	R F' R' F U' R' U R2 F' R' U'
24209	02.22	F' U2 R' U R2 U2 R' F U R' U'
24210	01.81	F2 U F R' U R2 U R F R2 U'
24211	02.68	U' R U R2 U F R U2 F2 R2 U'
24212	02.11	F' U' F R' U' R F R U R' U'
24213	02.47 R U' F2 U' F R F2 R2 F' R' U'
24214	01.66	U' F2 R' U' F R' U R2 U R' U'
24215	01.88	U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 R' U' R U'
24216	03.00	U R' F U R F U2 F U' R' U'
24217	02.77	F' R F2 U' R2 U F' R U' R2 U'
24218	02.05	U F R U2 R' U' R2 U' F' R' U'
24219	02.52	R' U2 R U2 R2 F R2 F U2 R' U'
24220	03.50	R U' F' R2 U F' U2 F U R' U'
24221	02.03	U2 R2 U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U' R U'
24222	03.40	U2 R' F2 R' U F U2 R U' R' U'
24223	01.80	R F' R U F' U2 F U' F2 R U'
24224	02.03	F U' F' R2 F' R' U' R' U' R' U'
24225	01.53	U F U R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R2 U'
24226	02.06	F U F R' U R2 U' R U R' U'
24227	02.05	F2 U' R' F R' F' U' R2 U' R' U'
24228	02.16	U R' F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
24229	03.75	U F2 R' F U F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
24230	01.91	F' R' U' F' R U' R F U R' U'
24231	01.83	U' R U' F2 U R2 U F2 U' R' U'
24232	02.36	F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U F2 R' U'
24233	02.05	U R' F U' R2 U F2 R F' R2 U'
24234	01.81	U2 R' U F' R F' U2 F U2 R2 U'
24235	01.90	U' R U R2 U R' F2 R F' R2 U'
24236	01.91	U R' F R U' F' R' F' U' R' U'
24237	02.38	F2 R U R' F2 R' F' R' U R' U'
24238	02.15	U F2 U F U2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U'
24239	02.31	U2 R' F R' F' U F R' F2 R' U'
24240	02.94	F' U' R F U F' U2 R F' R' U'
24241	02.93	R2 F2 R F' U R U2 F' U R2 U'
24242	03.02	R U' R F2 R' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
24243	02.11	R' F' R' U' R F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24244	01.52	F R' U R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
24245	01.71	F' U' R U2 F U2 F2 R F2 R' U'
24246	02.84	F' R' U' R U2 R' F U2 F' R' U'
24247	01.72	U' R F2 U R U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U'
24248	01.65	R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U R2 U'
24249	02.53	R F U2 F2 R F' R2 U F R' U'
24250	01.88	R U R U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F' U'
24251	02.22	R' U F' U F2 R' U' R F' R' U'
24252	02.18	F' U2 F' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
24253	01.81	R F' R U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R U'
24254	02.27	U F' U F R' F2 U R2 F' R2 U'
24255	02.65	R F U' R U2 F' R F U F' U'
24256	02.06	R' F2 U2 F U2 F' U F' U2 R' U'
24257	02.84	F' R2 F2 U2 F' R F2 R F R' U'
24258	02.08	U R F R F2 R U' R F' R' U'
24259	02.28	F2 R F U F2 R2 U' R F R' U'
24260	02.90	R F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
24261	03.50	R2 F U' F R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
24262	02.25	F U2 R' U' F2 U R U2 F' R2 U'
24263	02.68	R2 F2 U' R' F R2 U' R U' R' U'
24264	02.09	F' R U' F R' F2 R F' U2 F' U'
24265	02.15	U2 F R' F U F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
24266	02.69	F' R' F R' U R U2 R U R' U'
24267	02.91	R F U2 R' F R2 F2 R' F R' U'
24268	02.25	F2 R' U2 R2 F R' F' R U R' U'
24269	02.36	U F U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U R' U'
24270	3.94+	U F U2 R' F U R F U' R U'
24271	02.75	F R' U2 R U' F R2 U2 F' R' U'
24272	01.61	R2 F' R' U' F R U' R U2 R U'
24273	02.00	F' R F R2 U2 F U' F U2 R' U'
24274	02.59	R F U2 F U2 F R' F' U R' U'
24275	02.05	R' F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
24276	3.66+	F2 U R' F2 U R2 F' R' F R' U'
24277	06.41	F2 U2 F' U F U2 F R' F' R2 U'
24278	02.05	F' R U' F' U2 R2 F R' U2 R' U'
24279	02.72	U2 F R F2 U' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
24280	02.19	U2 F2 R F R U2 F U' F' R2 U'
24281	02.19	U F' U2 F' U R2 F R' U' R' U'
24282	03.44	U2 F U' R2 F R U2 R F R' U'
24283	02.02	R U2 R F2 U R' U' R U R' U'
24284	02.83	R F2 U' R' F' R2 U F' U2 R2 U'
24285	01.78	R' F R2 F R' U' F2 R2 F' R' U'
24286	01.86	F R' F R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U'
24287	01.86	U R' F2 U2 R' U R' U F' R U'
24288	03.65	R' F' R U' R U' R2 U' F R2 U'
24289	01.72	R2 U' R2 U' F R' U R' U' R2 U'
24290	03.61	U R F' R U R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
24291	02.56	F U' R U' F R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
24292	02.38	F U F' R U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U'
24293	02.75	U' R' U2 F U' R F' R' F' R' U'
24294	02.40	R U2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F U R U'
24295	03.40	F2 U2 R' U2 R F' U R' U' R' U'
24296	03.50	F' R U R F' R F' R U R' U'
24297	02.84	U' R2 U R' U F2 R2 U F' R2 U'
24298	02.71	R F R2 U F' U R F' U' R' U'
24299 DNF(2.31)	R F2 R' U' F U2 R' U F R2 U'
24300	02.22	U F2 R' F R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
24301	01.97	U R F R U' F U' F U R' U'
24302	02.28	U2 F R2 F' R' F U' F' U2 R' U'
24303	02.11	U2 F2 U' R' F2 U F2 U' F' R U'
24304	02.13	F' R' U F2 R U' R' F' U' R' U'
24305	05.78	F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
24306	02.46	R F2 U' F U F' R F2 U2 R2 U'
24307	02.03	F U' R' U F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
24308	02.83	F R2 F R2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 U'
24309	02.61	U2 R2 F' U' F' U R F2 U2 R' U'
24310	02.02	F U' F2 R F U' R U' F R2 U'
24311	02.46	R F' R2 F U2 F U R' U R U'
24312	02.00	F R' F U R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
24313	01.61	U' F' R2 F U' F2 U' F' U R' U'
24314	02.11	U F' U F2 R' U' R2 F U R' U'
24315	02.96	U2 F R U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 R' U'
24316	03.19	R' F' U2 F2 U2 R U' F U' R' U'
24317	02.77	R2 F' R' F2 U F R2 U' F2 R' U'
24318	07.55	U' F2 R2 F' R2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
24319	02.13	R U2 F' R' U2 R U R2 U' R' U'
24320	02.58	F2 R' F R2 U2 F U2 R' U R' U'
24321	02.05	U R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
24322	03.30	F R2 U' F2 U R F' R F' R' U'
24323	02.97	F' R2 U2 R U2 F' R F2 U2 R' U'
24324	02.81	R' U F2 R2 U F' U' F' R2 F' U'
24325	02.46	R F2 R2 U R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U'
24326	10.80	U' F R' U F2 U2 R F' U R' U'
24327	03.93	U' F2 U R F2 U F' R2 U' R' U'
24328	03.52	U2 R2 U F' U' F2 U' R F2 R' U'
24329	02.63	U' R2 U R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
24330	02.72	R' F2 R' F' U R U2 R U' R2 U'
24331	02.15	R2 U' F U' R F U' R2 U' R' U'
24332	02.68	F U2 F U' R' F R2 F2 U' R' U'
24333	03.13	F' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 F' R' U'
24334	02.97	U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
24335	01.81	R F R2 F R F R2 U F2 R' U'
24336	01.56	F' U' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R F' R' U'
24337	02.40	F' U2 F R' U2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
24338	04.66	F' R' F2 U' F R F R2 F' R' U'
24339	02.16	F U' R' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
24340	02.02	R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U F' R' U'
24341	02.46	U2 R' U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
24342	02.52	R' F R2 F U F2 R2 F' U R' U'
24343	DNF(2.58)	F' R2 U' F R' U2 R' F U R2 U'
24344	02.02	U' F' U' F U' R U R U' R' U'
24345	02.77	U R2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' U'
24346	02.15	F2 U R2 F' U R' U R2 U' R2 U'
24347	DNF(1.80)	U' F2 R2 U F R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
24348	02.13	F2 U2 F' U F R' U2 F U' R2 U'
24349	02.52	R F2 U2 R' U2 F R' U' F R' U'
24350	00.83	F2 R2 F2 R U R U2 R' U' R' U'
24351	02.66	F' R' F2 U R2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 U'
24352	02.25	F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' F U' R' U'
24353	02.34	R' U2 F' U R' F U2 R' U2 R' U'
24354	01.78	F' R2 U' R2 F2 U F' R U' R' U'
24355	02.53	R U' F R2 F' R F' U2 R' F U'
24356	02.21	U2 R U' F2 U R' F U F2 R' U'
24357	01.52	U' F2 U' R' U2 F U F U2 R U'
24358	02.43	F' R' U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U'
24359	02.59	F' R U' R U' R2 F R' F' R' U'
24360	02.05	U' F' R2 F' U2 R U2 R' F2 R U'
24361	03.77	F' U F2 R U2 R2 F U2 R' F' U'
24362	02.02	F' R F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U' R' U'
24363	02.86	F' R2 U' F R F' U R2 F2 R' U'
24364	03.27	U2 R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F U2 R' U'
24365	03.06	F U' R2 U' F R U2 F2 U' R' U'
24366	03.77	R' U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U' R' U'
24367	03.03	R2 F' R' U2 F R' F2 R U2 R' U'
24368	01.97	U2 R U F2 R' U2 R2 F U' R2 U'
24369	01.71	F U' F' R U' F' R F' U R2 U'
24370	02.40	F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
24371	02.72	R U' F' R' F2 U2 R F' U R' U'
24372	02.36	U R2 F' U F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 U'
24373	01.86	F U' R F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
24374	01.97	F U' R2 U' F2 R U R2 F' R' U'
24375	02.31	U2 F2 U' R U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24376	02.19	U F2 U R U' F2 U' R F' R2 U'
24377	01.78	U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U F' U' R2 U'
24378	02.31	F2 U F' R U2 F2 U' F' U F' U'
24379	01.27	F' R F' U2 F R U R' U' R' U'
24380	02.31	R' F R F' U F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24381	01.83	U' F' U R' F R F U' F2 R2 U'
24382	01.80	F R' F R U' R F R' U' R' U'
24383	03.06	R F' U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 R' U'
24384	02.08	R2 U2 R U R U' F' R' U' R' U'
24385	02.13	F R2 F' U2 F' U F' U F' R' U'
24386	01.81	U R F' R' U F U F U' R' U'
24387	02.00	R F R U F2 U F R' U' R' U'
24388	02.16	R' U F' U F2 R' U' R U2 R2 U'
24389	02.00	U2 F U' R F' U F2 U' F' R' U'
24390	02.71	U2 F2 R' F U2 F U R2 U2 R2 U'
24391	03.09	F' U' R2 F U' F U2 F U2 R U'
24392	01.69	R' F2 U' R2 U R' F' U F2 R U'
24393	02.61	R' F2 U' F' U' R U' F2 U R' U'
24394	02.03	R U2 F2 R' F2 U R' F2 U2 R2 U'
24395	01.94	U2 R' U2 R F2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 U'
24396	02.15	R U' R U' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U'
24397	03.13	U' F' R U2 F2 R F' R2 U R' U'
24398	02.83	U R2 F2 U' F R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
24399	02.27	U' R F R2 U' F R2 F' U2 R' U'
24400	03.52	F R' F R U2 R F' R U' R' U'
24401	02.61	U R' U F' U' F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
24402	02.25	U' F2 U' R' U F2 U R' U' R2 U'
24403	02.33	R' U2 F R' U R2 F2 U F R2 U'
24404	01.78	R2 F U2 F' R F2 U R2 U' R' U'
24405	02.66	U2 R' F U' R F2 R' F2 U R2 U'
24406	03.00	U' R' U2 F2 R2 F' R F' U' R' U'
24407	03.63	R' F U2 F' U' F U F U' R' U'
24408	02.27	R' F R' F R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U'
24409	01.97	F R2 U' R F2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
24410	01.80	R2 U R' U R U' R2 F U' R' U'
24411	01.86	U' R U R U2 F R' U F' R' U'
24412	02.38	F2 U R F2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U'
24413	01.83	F R F R U' R F R2 U' R' U'
24414	02.34	R U R U2 F R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
24415	02.36	F' U F2 U R2 U F' R2 U R' U'
24416	01.77	U2 R2 F R U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
24417	02.22	U' R U' R' U' F' U' F2 U R' U'
24418	01.68	F' U2 F' R U' R' F R F' R' U'
24419	03.65	F' U R2 U R' U R2 F' U R2 U2
24420	06.13	U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U R U' R' U'
24421	02.18	U' R2 U R2 F' R F2 U2 F' R2 U'
24422	02.27	U F2 R2 F U2 F R' U2 F2 R' U'
24423	02.55	F R F R2 U2 R' F R U' R' U'
24424	02.22	F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U'
24425	03.53	F U F' U2 F' R U' R' U' R' U'
24426	01.90	R F' R2 F2 U F' U R' U' R2 U'
24427	02.33	U' R2 U F U2 F' U R' F' R' U'
24428	02.90	F2 R F' R2 F R2 U' F U R' U'
24429	02.11	R U F' U' F' R2 U R' U' R' U'
24430	01.68	U' F R2 U2 F' U2 R U' R F2 U'
24431	02.09	F2 R U F' U' R' U2 R F' R' U'
24432	02.18	R F U2 F' U' F2 R F U' R' U'
24433	02.30	R2 U2 R F' U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
24434	01.93	R' U F' R U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
24435	01.93	R' F U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R' U'
24436	01.69	U' R' U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U'
24437	01.81	F' R2 U2 F U R' F2 R' U' R' U'
24438	02.56	F' U2 F' R' U R2 F' U' F2 R' U'
24439	02.25	U2 R2 F R' U' R' U F2 U2 R' U'
24440	01.43	U2 R F' R F R' F U' F2 R2 U'
24441	01.91	F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
24442	01.75	U F2 U' F R' F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
24443	01.81	R F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R F R' U'
24444	02.00	F R' U' R' F U' F2 U F' R' U'
24445	02.33	U R2 F U F2 R' U' F U R' U'
24446	01.65	R2 U2 R U' R U' F R U' R' U'
24447	02.06	U2 F R U2 F U2 F R U2 R' U'
24448	02.71	F R' U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
24449	02.40	F2 U F' U F2 R' F' U F R2 U'
24450	02.30	U R U F' R2 U R2 U2 F' R' U'
24451	02.33	U2 R2 U F' U2 R' U' F2 U2 R' U'
24452	02.08	U2 F U2 F' R U2 F' R F' R' U'
24453	01.78	R U' F U2 F2 R' U' R' U R2 U'
24454	02.46	U2 F U F2 U R2 U' F U' R' U'
24455	01.40	R' U' R F' U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
24456	02.44	U' R2 U' R2 F R U R' U2 R' U'
24457	01.81	R U F U F R2 U F' U' R' U'
24458	4.16+	F2 R F' R U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
24459	02.00	R2 U R U F' U R U2 F' R' U'
24460	01.63	F R' F R' F' R2 U' R U' R' U'
24461	02.36	U' R' U F U' F R F' U R2 U'
24462	01.96	R' U' F2 U' F' R U F2 U' R' U'
24463	04.27	F R' F2 R U F' U R2 U' R2 U'
24464	02.16	U2 F2 R2 F R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
24465	01.77	U R' F U F2 R U R2 U R' U'
24466	02.18	R' F2 R' F' U2 R U' F2 U R' U'
24467	01.72	R' U' F R' F R U2 R2 F2 R' U'
24468	02.38	F R' F R' U' F' R F U2 R' U'
24469	02.19 U2 R F' U' F U2 F R F2 R' U'
24470	02.65	U2 R2 F' U R2 F U2 F2 U' R' U'
24471	01.84	R2 U' R U F' U R2 F2 U R' U'
24472	02.44	R' U2 F' R' F' R2 F' R U' R' U'
24473	02.19	F2 U' F' R2 U' F' U F2 U R' U'
24474	02.61	F U2 F R' U R' U2 F U' R2 U'
24475	02.18	U R2 U F' U R' F R' F' R' U'
24476	02.21	F2 R2 F' U2 R F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
24477	01.30	U' R U2 F' R' U F2 R F R' U'
24478	01.84	U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' F R' U'
24479	01.75	F R' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24480	01.59	R F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F' U' R' U'
24481	02.28	U F U2 R' F' U F2 U F' R' U'
24482	01.00	U' F U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
24483	01.68	U' F U F2 U R' F R F R' U'
24484	02.09	F2 U F2 R' U F' U R U R' U'
24485	03.52	F R2 F' U' F R2 F R' U' R' U'
24486	02.83	F' U F' R2 U2 R' F U' F' R U'
24487	02.08	U F' U F U' R U R2 U' R' U'
24488	02.44	U2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
24489	02.16	U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U'
24490	02.08	R' U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U F' R2 U'
24491	02.59	F2 U F U' F U2 F R2 U' R' U'
24492	02.11	U R F' R' U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
24493	01.81	U2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U' R2 F R2 U'
24494	03.97	U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' U'
24495	03.11	R' U2 R U' R F2 U2 R2 F' R' U'
24496	02.09	R' F U F2 R' U R2 U F R' U'
24497	01.93	U2 F2 R' F' U R' U R F2 R' U'
24498	03.78	U' F R' U' R F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
24499	02.63	R2 U' F R' F' U F' U2 F2 R' U'
24500	02.52	F' U2 F' U R2 F U2 F U' R' U'
24501	01.94	R U' F' R F U2 R' U F2 R' U'
24502	02.03	R' U2 F' R2 F U' F R2 U2 R' U'
24503	02.50	U2 R2 F2 R F R U2 R2 F' R' U'
24504	02.40	U R F' U R U' F2 R2 F' R' U'
24505	02.58	R2 F R' F' U2 R' U F' U' R' U'
24506	02.02	R' F U2 R' U' F' U R' U R' U'
24507	01.78	R2 F U' R2 U' R F U F' R' U'
24508	02.31	U2 F' U' R U2 F' U2 F U R2 U'
24509	02.09	F R U' R U F2 U R2 F' R' U'
24510	01.65	R U' R F2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24511	02.00	R' F U F' U2 R U R2 U R' U'
24512	02.22	U' R2 F R U F' U R' U2 R2 U'
24513	02.66	R2 U R' U F' R F' R' U2 R' U'
24514	06.05	F2 R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U F' R' U'
24515	02.15	U2 F2 U2 F R' F2 R' F U R U'
24516	02.93	R U F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U R2 U'
24517	04.15	R U F2 R2 U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
24518	02.77	R' U' F' R U' F R' F U' R' U'
24519	06.81	U' F R F R2 U' R' F U' R2 U'
24520	01.96	F2 R' F' R2 F2 U' F' R U' R2 U2
24521	02.25	F2 R2 F' U2 F' R F R2 U2 R' U'
24522	04.52	F' U F R2 F R' U' R' F2 R' U'
24523	03.19	F' U' F2 U' R F' U2 R U2 R' U'
24524	01.80	U R2 F' U F U2 F R' U' R' U'
24525	02.36	R F2 U' F' U F2 U R' U2 R U'
24526	02.77	F2 U F2 U R F2 R U F' R' U'
24527	02.96	R' U R' U2 R' F' R F' U2 R' U'
24528	02.50	F U R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U R' U'
24529	4.33+	U' R' U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U'
24530	02.41	R2 U R' U F' R F U F' R' U'
24531	02.05	F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 R U'
24532	01.78	U R2 U' F U' F2 U F U' R' U'
24533	02.75	R' F U2 F' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U'
24534	01.18	R F2 U R' U R2 U' R' F' R' U'
24535	01.80	U F' R2 U2 F R F' U' F' R' U'
24536	02.16	F2 U2 F' R2 U' F U R' U' R2 U'
24537	02.21	F' R' U2 F U' F U' F2 U R' U'
24538	02.63	U F U' F2 R F' U2 R2 F' R' U'
24539	03.15	F2 U2 R2 F' U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
24540	02.31	U' F U2 R' F' R' U2 R' U R' U'
24541	02.55	U2 R U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
24542	02.03	R U2 R U R' F U F U2 R' U'
24543	01.93	F U' F2 R2 U' R U2 F' U2 R' U'
24544	02.05	F' U2 F U R2 F U' R2 F' R' U'
24545	01.59	R2 F2 U' F R F2 U' F U' R' U'
24546	02.28	F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U'
24547	04.30	R2 F R F U2 R' F' U F2 R U'
24548	02.22	R U' R2 U F R' F R2 U2 R' U'
24549	02.21	R' F2 U2 R F R' U2 F' U R U'
24550	02.05	R2 U F2 R' U F R2 F U' R' U'
24551	02.47	R U2 R F R2 F2 U2 F' U R U'
24552	03.15	R' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
24553	02.22	U2 R' F2 U2 R' F R' U F2 R2 U'
24554	03.18	R U2 R' F2 U2 R F R2 F2 R' U'
24555	02.41	F R2 F' U R' F2 U F2 U R' U'
24556	03.02	F' U' R2 U' R U' F' R2 U2 R2 U'
24557	02.80	R2 F2 R U' R F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
24558	01.93	F U' F R2 U2 F R F' U2 R' U'
24559	03.94	R' U' F U F' R U R U2 R' U'
24560	02.50	F U' R U2 F U' R U F2 R U'
24561	02.09	R' F' R U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
24562	03.88	U2 R2 F2 U' F R' F R' U' R U'
24563	02.40	R2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F' R' U'
24564	01.84	U F' U' F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U'
24565	02.11	U R2 U F2 R' U' R F2 U2 R2 U'
24566	02.65	R U' F' U' F2 R2 F' R' F R2 U'
24567	04.00	F' R2 F' R2 F' R U2 F U' R2 U'
24568	02.22	U' R' U F' R2 U R U F' R' U'
24569	02.46	F U F U' F2 R2 U F U2 R' U'
24570	03.30	U R' F R' F R' U2 R' U' R' U'
24571	02.41	U2 F' U R' F2 U F R' U' R' U'
24572	07.41	U' R2 F2 R U F' U R U' R' U'
24573	02.65	F' U' R' U R U' F2 R F2 R' U'
24574	02.86	U F2 R' U' F R' U2 F' U' R2 U'
24575	01.96	F R' U R' U F2 U F' U' R' U'
24576	02.15	R2 U R' F2 R2 U R' F U' R' U'
24577	01.97	F' R2 F R2 U' F U F R' F' U'
24578	01.83	U' F2 R2 U F U2 F R2 U' R' U'
24579	02.11	U' F2 U' R2 F R2 F' U' F R' U'
24580	02.72	F U2 F2 U' R F2 R' F' U' R2 U'
24581	01.90	R F R2 F U' R2 F2 U F R' U'
24582	01.78	U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' F2 U R' U'
24583	02.47	R U R2 U F2 R' U' R' U2 R' U'
24584	01.96	R2 U2 F' U F R2 U R U2 R' U'
24585	02.52	F R2 F U2 R' F2 R F U R' U'
24586	03.15	F R F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R U'
24587	01.84	U' R U' R2 U' F2 R F U2 R' U'
24588	01.93	F U R U' R F' U R U R U'
24589	01.75	U F2 U R2 F' R' F R' U R2 U'
24590	02.90	U R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
24591	02.53	R' F' U F R' F2 U R2 U F' U'
24592	02.11	U2 F R F2 R U2 R F' U R' U'
24593	02.41	R F R' U R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
24594	02.68	R U2 F' U' F R2 F R' U2 R' U'
24595	02.25	F2 R' U2 R F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U'
24596	01.69	U R2 F2 U F U' F U2 F2 R' U'
24597	03.11	R U R' U F' R2 F R F2 R' U'
24598	02.13	F R U' R U' R F R2 U' R U'
24599	02.61	F U2 R' U' F' R F' R F2 R' U'
24600	02.05	R F R' U F' U2 F' R' F' R' U'
24601	05.34	U' F' U' F' U' R F2 U' F R2 U'
24602	02.16	R U R' F2 U' F' U' R' U' R' U'
24603	01.96	F U' R' F' U F' R2 F U2 R' U'
24604	02.22	R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U F' R' U'
24605	03.75	R' F' R' F2 U2 R' F R2 F' R' U'
24606	02.25	U R U2 F' R U' F' R' U2 R U'
24607	03.31	F2 R U' F R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
24608	02.31	R U' F R F2 U' R F U2 R' U'
24609	02.72	U F2 R' F' U R2 U R2 F2 R' U'
24610	01.55	U R2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
24611	02.86	F' U2 R' U R U' R' F U2 R' U'
24612	02.63	U F' R' F' U R' U R F2 R' U'
24613	02.25	U' F2 U' R F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
24614	02.25	R U2 R U F R2 U' F' U R' U'
24615	03.34	R U2 F' U F' U' F' R2 U2 R' U'
24616	02.81	F' U R2 U' F2 R' U' R2 F' R' U'
24617	02.03	R U' R' U R F' U F U' R' U'
24618	03.02	U' R2 U F U' R' F' U F' R' U'
24619	02.84	F2 U F R2 U' R' U F2 U2 R' U'
24620	01.65	U F U2 R' U' F U2 R' F R' U'
24621	05.02	F2 U' F2 U F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
24622	03.96	F R F R2 U2 F' U R2 U R' U'
24623	02.58	R2 U F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 F' R U'
24624	05.05	R' U R2 F U2 F' R F' U2 F2 U'
24625	01.81	R' U2 R' U F' R2 U F2 U R' U'
24626	01.59	U R2 F' U2 F U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
24627	03.41	U2 R2 U F U F2 R F' U2 R' U'
24628	02.46	U F R U R2 F2 U R2 U' R' U'
24629	04.41	F2 U' F' U F' R F' U' F R' U'
24630	03.30	F2 R' F' R' F2 R U R2 U R' U'
24631	03.56	R' F2 R' F' U2 F' R' F U R2 U'
24632	02.77	F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' R U'
24633	01.52	R' U2 R2 U' R' F' U F' U' R' U'
24634	02.40	R' U F' U F U R2 F2 U' R' U'
24635	01.78	U2 R2 U R' U' F U2 R U2 R' U'
24636	07.25	U F' R F' R2 F U F' U2 R2 U'
24637	02.25	F2 R' U R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
24638	4.55+	F2 R U' F U R' F' R' U R' U'
24639	06.06	R' U2 R2 F U' R' F R U' R' U'
24640	01.83	U F U R U R2 U F2 U' R' U'
24641	DNF(2.72)	U2 F U' F U R U' F U R' U'
24642	01.88	F2 R' F' U R U2 R F2 U' R2 U'
24643	DNF(2.47)	U2 R' U F' R' F2 U F U2 R' U'
24644	02.94	U' R F' U' F2 U' R2 F U2 R' U'
24645	02.19	F U' R' U F U' F2 R U' R2 U'
24646	01.65	F2 R' U' R' U R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
24647	01.93	U2 R' U R' F2 R U' R' U R' U'
24648	02.06	U' F2 U R2 U' F2 R F2 U' R2 U'
24649	03.02	F U' R' U' R F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
24650	02.06	U F' R F' U R F2 R2 F2 R' U'
24651	03.46	U R F2 U' R' F U2 R2 F' R' U'
24652	02.78	R U' R F' R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
24653	02.58	R' F2 R U2 R' F R' F' U' R2 U'
24654	03.69	F R2 F' U' F2 R F' U F R' U'
24655	02.50	U' F R2 F2 R' U R U2 F' R U'
24656	04.59	R' F' U R F' R2 F R' U R2 U'
24657	02.59	F2 U' R F' U F R' U' F' R' U'
24658	02.53	U R2 U R' U' R F' U F' R' U'
24659	02.15	R' U2 R F R2 U R' F2 U' R2 U'
24660	01.97	U F U' F2 U F R' F U2 R' U'
24661	02.30	F' R F' R' F R U2 R' U' R' U'
24662	02.75	U F' U R F2 U' R F' U' R2 U'
24663	01.97	U' F' R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U'
24664	02.44	R2 U2 F2 U R F2 U' R F2 R' U'
24665	02.15	U' F U R2 F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
24666	02.30	F2 U2 F U2 F' R U2 F2 U' F' U'
24667	03.08	R' F' R U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U'
24668	02.47	F2 R' U' F U' R2 U' R F2 R2 U'
24669	02.59	F2 U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
24670	03.71	F2 U' F' R U' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'
24671	02.71	F2 R' U R U F U2 R' U' R' U'
24672	02.55	R U F' R U' R' U R' U R U'
24673	03.44	F R2 U' R2 F2 R F R2 U' R2 U'
24674	03.25	R' U2 F' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
24675	06.21	U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U'
24676	02.40	U F2 U R F' U F R2 U' R' U'
24677	03.84	U' F R2 U2 F' U' R F' U' R' U'
24678	02.86	R2 U2 F U F2 R' U F2 U R' U'
24679	02.84	R' F U2 R' F R' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
24680	02.31	U2 R2 F2 R' U F U F2 U R2 U'
24681	02.84	U R' F2 R' U' R2 U R' F2 R' U'
24682	01.80	U' F2 R2 F R2 F U F2 U2 R' U'
24683	02.38	R' U F U2 R' F' U2 F U R' U'
24684	02.40	F2 R2 F U2 F R U2 R U' R' U'
24685	01.41	R' F2 R' U R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
24686	02.11	F' U' F' R F' R F2 R2 F2 R' U'
24687	02.31	U F U2 R F' R F2 R U R' U'
24688	02.59	R F2 R' U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24689	03.06	R F' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
24690	02.18	R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U'
24691	02.16	U2 F2 U F' U2 F U2 F' U F2 U'
24692	01.90	U F R' U2 F2 U' R2 F U' R2 U'
24693	02.33	U R2 F2 U' R' F2 U' R' U' R' U'
24694	01.91	U2 F U' F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
24695	02.38	R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U R2 U'
24696	02.27	U2 F U R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R' U'
24697	03.19	F2 R' U F' U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
24698	03.06	F2 U' R U2 R F' U F' U R' U'
24699	03.58	F U' F2 U F U2 F R F' R U'
24700	02.05	R2 U F' R2 U2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
24701	02.09	F2 U2 R U' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
24702	03.03	U' F U2 F' U' F' R' F2 U' R' U'
24703	01.63	F' U2 R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
24704	02.28	R' U F R' F U F' U' F R' U'
24705	04.93	F2 U F' R' U F' R F' U2 R' U'
24706	02.16	U2 F' U' R U2 F R' F2 U' R' U'
24707	02.68	R U2 R U2 F' R U2 R U' R2 U'
24708	04.44	F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F R2 F2 R' U'
24709	03.06	F R2 F U' F R' U R' U' R' U'
24710	05.38	R2 F' R' U2 R' F U F2 U R' U'
24711	02.81	R' F2 U F U' R' U2 R' U' R' U'
24712	01.88	R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 F R' U2 R' U'
24713	02.36	U' R' F U' F R' U2 R' F' R' U'
24714	02.18	F2 R U' R F' R' F' R2 U F' U'
24715	02.78	U2 R F' U' F R F2 R' U' R' U'
24716	02.83	F R2 F2 R' U F2 R' F2 U' R2 U'
24717	02.96	R' U' F2 U2 F' R U R U2 R2 U'
24718	03.09	F2 U2 R' U F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U'
24719	02.13	U F' U2 R' F' U' F2 R' F R2 U'
24720	4.59+	F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' U'
24721	01.93	R' U F R F' U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
24722	02.50	R' U2 R' F U2 F U2 F' U F U'
24723	02.21	R U2 F' U R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U'
24724	04.80	F2 U' R' U F2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
24725	02.18 R F U' R U' R' F R' U' R2 U'
24726	02.52	F' R2 F R' F U' F R' F2 R' U'
24727	01.86	F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' R' U'
24728	03.02	R F' U' F2 U2 F' U F2 U R' U'
24729	02.34	R2 F2 R F' R2 F R2 F U R' U'
24730	02.36	R2 U R2 U F' U F' R' U R' U'
24731	01.81	U' F' R2 F U' R F2 U' F' R' U'
24732	02.71	R' U F R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
24733	07.93	F' R2 U' F R U' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
24734	02.63	F2 U2 R2 F U' R' U' R U R' U'
24735	02.27	F2 R' F R2 U' F U R2 U2 R' U'
24736	02.53	R' F U2 F U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24737	02.52	R' U' F R' U2 R' U F U' R' U'
24738	02.16	F R U F2 R' F R' U F' R' U'
24739	03.25	U' R U2 R' U2 F U2 F' U R2 U'
24740	4.88+	F R U R' U' R F' U F' R U'
24741	03.02	F2 U F' R U2 R U' R F2 R2 U'
24742	03.31	R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' F R2 F' R2 U'
24743	02.66	F2 R U' R' U R F' U2 F' R2 U'
24744	03.02	U2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U' R U2 R' U'
24745	01.59	R' F' U2 F R' U R' U F R U'
24746	02.38	U2 R F R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U'
24747	02.05	U' F U F2 U2 R F' R' U2 R U'
24748	02.02	F2 R2 U' F' U2 R F R' U R2 U'
24749	02.41	U' F R' F' U F2 U' R U' R' U'
24750	03.50	R2 U F2 U R F' R F' U' R' U'
24751	02.02	R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F2 R2 U'
24752	02.11	R U2 F2 R2 U' R F2 U' F' R' U'
24753	01.55	F R U R2 F R U' R2 U' R' U'
24754	02.40	R' F U F' R2 U F' R F' R' U'
24755	02.41	R' U2 F' U R' U F2 R' U2 R' U'
24756	02.53	U' R' F U' F2 R U R U' R2 U'
24757	02.09	F2 R F' U F R2 U' R2 F' R' U'
24758	02.08	U2 F U' R F2 R' F2 U F' R2 U'
24759	02.69	R' U R F' R2 F U F2 U R' U'
24760	01.90	U F R' F2 U R U R2 F' R' U'
24761	02.31	R2 F' U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U' R' U'
24762	03.22	U2 R U F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 U'
24763	02.86	R F U2 F U F2 R' F U' R' U'
24764	01.91	R' F U' F2 R F' U' R' U' R' U'
24765	02.53	F U' F R' U2 F' U R2 U' R' U'
24766	01.59	U2 F U2 R' F R' U2 F U2 R' U'
24767	02.21	F2 U2 R' U R' F U' F2 U2 R U'
24768	5.40+	R' F' U' F2 R F' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
24769	01.91	U2 R' F2 U R' U F2 R U' R2 U'
24770	01.80	R F R' U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24771	02.72	R2 U R2 U F U2 F U F' R' U'
24772	02.34	U2 F' U2 F R2 U' F R' U2 R' U'
24773	02.50	F2 R2 U2 F U' F R2 F2 U F' U'
24774	02.15	F' U F R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U'
24775	02.40	F U2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 F' R' U'
24776	02.86	R2 U' R F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
24777	02.44	U' F' U' R2 F U F2 R2 U R' U'
24778	02.91	U2 R' F' R U F U R2 U' R' U'
24779	02.00	R2 U2 F' R U F U' R U2 R' U'
24780	01.47	F' U' R U' F U' F' R' U' R' U'
24781	01.80	F' U F' R U' F R U2 F2 R2 U'
24782	02.44	F' R2 U2 R' U R2 U F2 U' R' U'
24783	02.27	F2 U R' F R U2 F2 R F R' U'
24784	02.25	F R U2 F' R U2 R' F2 U R U'
24785	02.40	U2 F' U' F2 U F2 U R' U2 R' U'
24786	06.80	U' R2 U' F' U2 R U R' U2 R' U'
24787	02.98	R' F2 U F' R U R2 F2 U R' U'
24788	01.40	R2 U F2 U R2 F' R2 F U' R' U'
24789	01.91	U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
24790	02.31	U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
24791	02.13	U' F' R' U2 F R' U2 F2 U' R' U'
24792	02.09	U' R' U' R2 U' R U' F2 U' R' U'
24793	02.78	F' U' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U' R U'
24794	02.75	R' U' F2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U'
24795	4.08+	R' U F' R F' R F' R2 U R' U'
24796	03.11	F U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' F' R' U'
24797	01.78	F' R U' R' F' U R U2 F' R' U'
24798	02.00	F U2 F' U R' U F R' U R' U'
24799	02.13	F2 R U2 R U' R2 F R U R2 U'
24800	02.06	R2 F R U F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U'
24801	02.55	U2 F R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R U'
24802	02.68	F' R' U2 F R' F' R2 F' U R2 U'
24803	02.18	F2 R U2 F' R F2 U R2 F2 R' U'
24804	03.11	R F' R2 F' R U F R2 U' R' U'
24805	DNF(2.56)	F R' F2 U' F R U F' U' R2 U'
24806	02.16	U' R' F' U2 F' U F' R U R' U'
24807	02.53	R' U2 R' U2 R F' R U R2 F' U'
24808	02.11	U R U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
24809	02.63	R2 U' R F2 U' F R2 F2 U' R2 U'
24810	03.16	F2 U' R2 U R F2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
24811	01.66	R F U2 R2 F U' F U2 F R U'
24812	02.71	F' U2 R2 F R2 U' F' U F2 R' U'
24813	01.90	F R' F R F U' R F2 U' R' U'
24814	03.18	R2 F' U' F R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U'
24815	02.80	F R U' R2 U2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
24816	02.08	R U' R U R' F R2 U2 F' R' U'
24817	03.00	R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
24818	02.08	F2 R' F U2 F' R F R F' R' U'
24819	01.75	F R U2 R2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U'
24820	02.28	F2 R2 F' R F' U R F' U2 R2 U'
24821	02.11	U F R2 F' R U2 R F U2 R2 U'
24822	01.91	F' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U F' U'
24823	02.44	U F' R2 F' U' F U' F U2 R' U'
24824	02.68	R U R' U2 F R2 U' R' F2 R' U'
24825	03.08	R' F R2 U' F' R F' R U R' U'
24826	01.66	R2 U2 F2 U' F' U F' U' F2 R' U'
24827	01.90	F' U' F2 U F2 R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
24828	05.58	U' F2 R2 F U R2 F2 U F' R' U'
24829	03.86	U F U' F' R F' U2 F' U2 R' U'
24830	02.00	U F' U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
24831	02.93	U2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U F2 U R' U'
24832	02.19	F R2 U2 F' R U2 R F' U2 R' U'
24833	01.66	R' F2 R F' U' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
24834	5.31+	U' F R' F' U R2 F R' F2 R' U'
24835	04.65	F' U' R2 F' R2 F' U F2 U R' U'
24836	02.41	U F' U F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U'
24837	04.11	U R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U R2 F' U'
24838	02.58	F U F2 R2 F' R' F U' F2 R' U'
24839	3.88+	U2 F U2 F' U' R2 U' R' F R2 U'
24840	02.08	F2 R2 F U' F R U R2 U' R2 U'
24841	02.43	U2 R U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U R' U'
24842	02.27	U2 F' R' U' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U'
24843	02.53	R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 R F U' R' U'
24844	04.15	R' U R2 F R' U' R F U2 R' U'
24845	02.44	R2 F U R2 U R F2 R U R' U'
24846	02.30	F2 U2 F' R' U2 F U' R' F R2 U'
24847	03.03	R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U R U R' U'
24848	05.83	R F2 R' F' U' R U2 R' U R2 U'
24849	01.88	R' U2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 U2 R' U'
24850	02.38	F2 U2 R' F U F2 R2 U F2 R2 U'
24851	02.94	R' U' R' U2 F U F2 U2 F' R U'
24852	DNF(3.06)	F R U2 R' U2 F U R' F2 R2 U'
24853	02.09	U' R F' U R U R2 F' U' R' U'
24854	01.58	F' R' F2 R U2 R U' R U R2 U'
24855	02.21	R2 F2 U' R U' F' R' U2 R' F' U'
24856	01.91	F' R2 U F R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
24857	03.21	F2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U R' U'
24858	02.43	R U' F2 U R2 U F' R U2 R' U'
24859	02.71	R F2 U' R F R' U R U2 R' U'
24860	02.41	F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U'
24861	02.44	R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U'
24862	04.06	F2 R F U2 F2 U' F' R F' R' U'
24863	02.63	R F2 U2 R' U2 F U R U' R' U'
24864	02.66	R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U'
24865	02.91	R' F R' U R2 U F U F' R' U'
24866	03.08	R F R' U' F U' F2 R' U' R' U'
24867	02.44	R2 F2 R U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
24868	01.66	U R U' R' U2 F U R U R U'
24869	02.53	U' F' R2 F2 U R' U2 R' F' R' U'
24870	02.41	R U' R U' R2 F' R' U2 F R' U'
24871	02.72	F' U' R2 U2 R' U' F R' U2 R U'
24872	02.25	R' F' U' R U2 F' U F U R' U'
24873	02.36	F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R F' U' R' U'
24874	4.11+	R' F2 U R2 U' F R2 F U' F2 U'
24875	01.58	F R F2 R F R F2 R' U2 R' U'
24876	02.77	F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U R F' R' U'
24877	02.86	R F2 U' R U' R U2 R' F R' U'
24878	02.06	F2 U' R U F U' F R2 U' R' U'
24879	02.71	U' F2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U'
24880	01.69	R F R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
24881	4.36+	F' U F' U' F2 U' R' F U' R' U'
24882	04.78	F2 R' U2 F R' U2 R' U' F2 R' U'
24883	02.68	R F2 U' R F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
24884	02.40	R2 F2 R' F2 U F U2 R' U R2 U'
24885	03.27	F U' R' F R' F R' U F' R' U'
24886	01.38	R' U2 F' R U' R U' F' U' R' U'
24887	02.18	F' U2 R2 F' R' U R' F U' R' U'
24888	05.41	R' U R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
24889	01.61	F' U F2 U' F2 U2 R F' U2 R2 U'
24890	02.38	R2 U F' U R' U F' U F2 R' U'
24891	02.15	R U F' U2 R U' F2 U F R2 U'
24892	02.84	R U2 R' F U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
24893	01.91	U2 R' U2 R F2 R U' R' U' R2 U'
24894	01.88	U2 F U' R' F2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
24895	02.36	R2 F U F R' U F' R' U' R' U'
24896	02.19	R' F2 R' U R2 U' R U2 F R' U'
24897	03.22	U2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U R' U' R2 U'
24898	03.69	R F R' U R F2 U' R' U R2 U'
24899	02.18	F2 U2 R F U2 R U' R U' R' U'
24900	02.00	R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R F U' R' U'
24901	04.66	U R' F R F U F R' U2 R' U'
24902	02.03	U R' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
24903	01.22	R2 U2 F2 R U R2 U R' U2 R' U'
24904	DNF(2.03)	R2 U' F' U R' U F' R' F' R2 U'
24905	02.22	R F U F2 U F' U F U2 R2 U'
24906	02.00	R2 F U F' R F' U F' U R U'
24907	02.08	R2 U2 R2 U' F' R F' R U R' U'
24908	02.19	R2 U' F2 U F' U F R U' R' U'
24909	02.09	F2 U2 F' U R' U F U F R' U'
24910	02.46	R' F R2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 R' U'
24911	03.44	F2 U F R F' R2 F' R U R' U'
24912	02.30	R' U2 F2 R2 U' R U F' U2 R' U'
24913	02.22	F' R2 U R U2 R2 U' F U R' U'
24914	02.41	R U R' F U F' U F2 U' R' U'
24915	01.68	R' U' R2 F2 U F' U R2 F2 R' U'
24916	02.65	F U F' R2 U F' U2 F2 U2 R U'
24917	03.13	R' U R U2 R F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
24918	02.11	U2 F' U2 R U2 R F R U' R' U'
24919	02.34	U F2 U' R' F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 U'
24920	02.05	U' R' U' F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U'
24921	02.27	R F' R F' R U' R U' F' R' U'
24922	02.84	R2 F' R F' R' F2 U F' U2 R' U'
24923	04.40	R U R' U F' R U2 R2 U' R' U'
24924	03.32	U2 R U' R' F' U R2 F' U' R' U'
24925	01.94	F U2 R2 U F R2 U' R' U R' U'
24926	02.34	R U' R' U' F R2 U F' U' R' U'
24927	02.22	U F' U R' F R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
24928	02.00	U2 R F2 R F2 R' U R U2 R' U'
24929	02.46	F' R2 F2 U R2 F' U' F U R' U'
24930	03.38	F U' R' U2 F U R F' U' R' U'
24931	01.71	U2 F R F2 U2 R U' F U' R U'
24932	01.69	U2 R F R' U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U'
24933	02.05	U' F R U' F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
24934	02.72	U R2 U R' U' R2 F R' F' R2 U'
24935	03.08	R' F R U' F U' F2 R F R' U'
24936	02.83	U R F R' F2 R F2 U' F R' U'
24937	01.93	R2 U' F R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
24938	02.43	F' U' F U2 R' U R2 U F R' U'
24939	03.02	F' R2 F2 U R' F R2 F2 U' R2 U'
24940	01.55	F2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
24941	01.47	U R2 F' U' R2 F2 U F' U2 R' U'
24942	02.41	U R' U2 F' R F2 U' R' U R' U'
24943	03.15	F' U2 R' U R F2 U' R' F R' U'
24944	02.31	F U' F' R2 F2 R2 U R' F' R2 U'
24945	02.18	U' R F U F' U2 R U' F' R2 U'
24946	02.86	R U' F2 U' F' R2 U F2 U R' U'
24947	06.38	R F' R' F U F2 U' R' U' R' U'
24948	02.18	F U2 F' R2 U F2 U F2 U R' U'
24949	02.84	U2 R' U2 F U' F' U2 R U R' U'
24950	4.15+	F2 R' U F' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
24951	02.19	F' R F' U' F R' U' R2 U' R' U'
24952	02.80	R F U R2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
24953	02.06	F2 U2 F' U R' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
24954	02.50	U' R2 F R2 F U' F R2 F' R' U'
24955	02.47	F R' F R U2 F2 R' F U2 R U'
24956	02.06	R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U' R' F2 R' U'
24957	02.56	U2 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 F R' U'
24958	02.33	R2 F' R F U2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
24959	08.43	F U2 F R U' R F R' U F2 U'
24960	DNF(2.97)	R' U2 R F2 U F2 U R' U2 R' U'
24961	05.52	R' F' U' F' U2 F2 U' R U R' U'
24962	02.68	U F R2 U' F R' U' F2 U2 R' U'
24963	02.75	F U R U R' F2 U R U2 R' U'
24964	02.52	U2 F2 R' F R2 F U F2 U' R' U'
24965	02.28	F2 U' R U2 F2 R F R' U' R' U'
24966	03.00	R2 F U2 F R2 U' F U' F2 R' U'
24967	02.25	R' F' U2 F' R' F U' R' F' R' U'
24968	01.78	U' F2 U F R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'
24969	02.38	U R' F2 U' F R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
24970	03.28	R' F2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
24971	01.56	U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 U R2 U R' U'
24972	02.41	F U F U' R2 U2 R' U R' F' U'
24973	02.65	R U' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
24974	02.05	F2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 F U F' R' U'
24975	04.31	U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 U' F R' U'
24976	01.93	R U R' F U2 R2 U2 R U' R U'
24977	01.97	U' F2 U' R' F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U'
24978	02.21	F U F' R2 U2 F R' F U R' U'
24979	03.86	U2 F2 R' U' F' U2 F2 R U' R' U'
24980	01.78	U R2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
24981	01.93	F U' F U2 F' U F R U' R' U'
24982	02.94	U2 R U' R' F R2 U2 R' U R U'
24983	02.31	R2 U F2 R2 U' F' U' R U2 R' U'
24984	02.03	F U' F2 U' F R2 F' R U2 R' U'
24985	02.44	F U2 R' U F' R2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
24986	01.68	U' R' F U' F R U R2 U' R2 U'
24987	01.91	R2 U R' U2 F U R F' U2 R' U'
24988	01.93	U R2 U F R' F2 U F U2 R' U'
24989	02.59	R F R F' U F U' R' U' R' U'
24990	02.97	F R F' R F' R2 F' R' U R' U'
24991	02.31	F2 R' U R U2 F2 R F' U2 R' U'
24992	01.46	U F U F' U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
24993	02.34	U' F2 U' R2 F R2 F' R2 F R' U'
24994	02.21	R' U R' U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
24995	02.21	F R' U' F U F' R U F R' U'
24996	02.28	F2 R F' U R' U F' R2 U' R' U'
24997	02.59	R U F2 R2 F' R2 F' R U' R' U'
24998	04.08	F2 R2 F U2 F U2 R' F' U' F2 U'
24999	02.72	U' F2 R' F2 R U' F2 R U' R' U'
25000	02.71	R2 U' F U' R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U'
25001	03.61	R' F R' F' R U2 F U' F R' U'
25002	03.22	U2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R F U' R' U'
25003	02.36	R F' R2 F U' R' F R' U' R' U'
25004	02.36	U' F2 U2 R' U' F R' F U2 R' U'
25005	02.28	F2 U F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' R' U'
25006	02.41	F' R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R' U'
25007	02.13	U2 R U R2 U2 F2 U' F' U R' U'
25008	02.06	U F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' R' U'
25009	01.68	R' U R' F2 U R' F U2 F2 R' U'
25010	01.91	R F' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U R' U'
25011	02.31	U2 F R2 F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U'
25012	03.06	F U2 F2 U' R' F U R' U' R' U'
25013	02.66	R2 F R2 U' F' U R F2 U R' U'
25014	02.71	R F' U2 R F' R' F' U' F R2 U'
25015	03.06	R F R F U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
25016	02.71	R' F2 U F' U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U'
25017	02.40	R F2 U2 R' F2 U F' R' U' R' U'
25018	04.83	F2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 F2 R' U'
25019	02.83	R' F U F U' F U' R2 U' R U'
25020	02.90	F U' R U F' R' F2 R U2 R U'
25021	02.09	U2 F' R2 U R F U2 R U' R' U'
25022	02.88	U R2 F2 R U2 F' R F U2 R' U'
25023	03.00	F R' U F2 U R U' F U2 R' U'
25024	02.66	F2 U' R F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
25025	02.09	F R F' R U' F' U R2 U' R' U'
25026	02.86	F R' U F2 R2 U F' U F' R U'
25027	04.68	U' F' R2 F U F2 R' F U2 R' U'
25028	02.94	F U2 R' U R' U F' R2 U R' U'
25029	03.46	U F U2 F' R2 U R2 F' U' R' U'
25030	01.77	F' R' F2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U F' U'
25031	02.15	R U2 R F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' R' U'
25032	01.78	U F2 U' R F' R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
25033	4.18+	U' F R2 F U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
25034	01.80	U' F2 U F2 R' U' F' U F2 R2 U'
25035	03.65	R2 F' U2 R U F R U2 F2 R' U'
25036	01.81	F R2 U' F2 R' F R U F2 R' U'
25037	04.08	R2 U R' U2 F2 R U R U R' U'
25038	02.36	F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U'
25039	02.28	U' R' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U'
25040	DNF(2.08)	F' U F R' F2 U' F' U2 F R' U'
25041	02.09	U2 R' U2 R U' F R' F' U R2 U'
25042	02.09	U F' R U' F R' F R2 F2 R' U'
25043	01.90	U' F' R' F U' R U R' U' R' U'
25044	02.65	F' R2 F' R2 F R' F U' F R2 U'
25045	03.80	F2 U F' U F' U2 F' R' U R' U'
25046	01.88	R' U R' F U' R F' U2 F R2 U'
25047	09.59	R2 U R F' R U F' R U2 R' U'
25048	02.41	F2 R2 U' F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
25049	02.69	U F2 U R' U F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
25050	03.19	U2 F2 U2 F' R F2 R F' U R' U'
25051	01.88	F R2 U F U F U' R2 U R U'
25052	01.88	F' U' F' R2 U R2 U R2 U R' U'
25053	02.50	R2 F2 U' R U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
25054	02.13	U2 R2 F2 R U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
25055	02.68	F2 U2 F U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
25056	02.08	F' R' U2 R U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
25057	01.88	F' R F' R' U F' R2 F U R' U'
25058	02.22	R' U' R F R' U2 R2 F' U' R' U'
25059	01.94	U2 F' U F R' F R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
25060	03.52	R U' R2 U F U2 F R2 U' R' U'
25061	01.78	U2 F' R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U'
25062	01.41	R F U' R U2 R U' F' U' R' U'
25063	02.83	U' F' U' F U2 R' F' R2 F R' U'
25064	03.18	U F2 U' F2 R U F2 R2 U R' U'
25065	02.68	F' U R' F R2 U' R U' F' R' U'
25066	02.08	R2 F R F' U2 F U F2 U' R' U'
25067	02.28	F R2 F2 R2 F' R' U F' U2 R' U'
25068	02.58	U2 R2 F2 U F U2 R' F U R' U'
25069	02.19	F2 U2 R' F U R U R U' R' U'
25070	02.56	F' U2 F' U' R' F U' R F' R' U'
25071	03.08	F' R2 U' R' F' R2 U R2 F2 R' U'
25072	03.03	F' U R' F2 U' F' U R' U' R U'
25073	02.19	U' R2 U R2 U' F U' R2 F' R' U'
25074	02.96	F2 R' U R' U R2 F R' U' R' U'
25075	01.96	F' U' R' U' R F U' F2 U2 R' U'
25076	01.40	R F' U2 F' R2 F U2 F U' R' U'
25077	03.05	F2 U' R' U' R' U F2 U' F' R' U'
25078	03.40	R' U R F' R2 U F' R U' R' U'
25079	02.65	F' U F U2 F R' F2 U F2 R' U'
25080	01.81	U' F' U2 F' U R' F' U' F R U'
25081	02.13	U F' R F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
25082	02.46	F' U' R2 F R U' F' R' U' R' U'
25083	02.43	F' R F' U F R' U' R U R' U'
25084	02.63	R U F2 U' F U' R F U' F' U'
25085	6.72+	U2 R U F' U2 R F2 R U R' U'
25086	01.90	R' F' U R' F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
25087	05.00	U F' R F' R2 U R' U F R' U'
25088	02.46	U F2 U F' U2 R F2 R F R U'
25089	01.94	F' R2 U2 R U R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
25090	02.47	R2 F R2 F R U' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
25091	02.63	U2 F U' R' F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
25092	01.93	F R' U F' R' F2 U R U2 R' U'
25093	01.69	R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U'
25094	02.19	F2 U' F2 U' F R' U2 F' U R' U'
25095	02.40	F2 R U F2 R U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
25096	01.88	F U F' R' F U' F R2 U R' U'
25097	02.68	U' R U2 F2 U' F R' U F R' U'
25098	03.02	F2 U2 F' R F' R' F2 R U2 R' U'
25099	02.16	U R2 F U' F R2 U' R2 U' R U'
25100	02.81	F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F R' U R' U'
25101	02.03	U F2 U F U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
25102	01.96	F' U2 F' R F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
25103	5.66+	R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 F' U' F' R' U'
25104	01.88	R' F' U' F2 U' F R F' U' R' U'
25105	02.94	U2 F2 R U' R2 U R2 U F R' U'
25106	02.22	F2 R U R2 F' U' F2 R' U' R' U'
25107	02.47	F' R U' F2 U R' U' R U2 R' U'
25108	02.93	R U' F2 R F R U' R2 U' R' U'
25109	02.21	U F2 R2 F U2 R U2 R U' R' U'
25110	02.75	F U R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R' U'
25111	02.33	F R U F' U2 F' R2 U F R' U'
25112	04.40	R2 F2 R' F2 U F2 U R U' R' U'
25113	02.06	F' U F' U R' F2 U R' U' R U'
25114	02.90	U' R U2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
25115	02.84	U2 R' U R2 F' R F' R2 U F' U'
25116	07.41	R F R2 U' F' R U2 F' U R' U'
25117	02.27	U R' F R2 F' R F' R' U2 R2 U'
25118	03.52	U F' U2 R2 F' R2 U F U2 R2 U'
25119	01.93	R2 U2 F' U' R U F' R2 F' R2 U'
25120	01.77	R U R F2 U2 R2 U' F U R2 U'
25121	02.03	U F R' F U' F' U2 F' U' R' U'
25122	01.83	R' U' F R2 U' F R' U2 F R' U'
25123	02.40	R F' U' R2 F U' R F2 U' R' U'
25124	02.05	U2 F U F' U F' R F' U2 R U'
25125	02.63	U' F2 U F2 U' F U R2 F R2 U'
25126	03.40	R2 F2 R2 F' R' U R2 F' U2 R2 U'
25127	03.03	F2 U F2 U F' U' F' R U2 R' U'
25128	03.63	R' F' R' U R2 U' R F U R' U'
25129	01.93	U' F U' F R' F R F' U2 R' U'
25130	01.66	F U' F2 R' F R U' R' U' R' U'
25131	02.21	U' R' F R' U R2 U F2 U R' U'
25132	06.00	F' R2 U R2 U' R F R2 F R' U'
25133	02.46	R2 U' R F' U2 R U' F U2 F' U'
25134	02.16	F R2 U' R F2 R' U' R' U R' U'
25135	02.22	R2 U2 R2 U F R' F2 R' U' R' U'
25136	01.93	R2 U' F' R2 F' R U' R2 F' R' U'
25137	02.58	U2 R' F2 R U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
25138	02.50	U R' U2 F R2 F' U R' U' R' U'
25139	02.88	U F' R U' F2 U F R' F' R2 U'
25140	02.63	U F R U R2 F' U R U' R' U'
25141	01.77	F R' U R' F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 U'
25142	02.18	U' F' U' R U' R F R U' R' U'
25143	01.69	F2 R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U'
25144	3.96+	U' F' R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
25145	02.18	U2 F U2 F R U2 F2 R' F' R' U'
25146	02.65	U' R F R2 U' F R2 F' U' R' U'
25147	02.02	F' R U F' R' U' F R U R' U'
25148	02.09	R2 U' R' F2 U R U2 F U2 R' U'
25149	01.71	F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
25150	02.15	F' U R' U R F R F' U R' U'
25151	02.65	R' U' F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U R U'
25152	02.22	F' U R U R' U' F' R2 U' R' U'
25153	01.63	F2 U F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U F U'
25154	01.96	R' F' U2 R U' R' U R F' R' U'
25155	01.77	R F' R' F R F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
25156	02.11	F2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' R F R' U'
25157	02.63	U' F R2 F R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U'
25158	02.05	F2 R' U R2 F' U' R U F' R' U'
25159	02.16	F2 R2 U F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
25160	02.47	U2 F2 U' F' U2 R F R U' R' U'
25161	02.40	R2 F' U F U R2 U R U2 R U'
25162	01.90	F' U' R2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
25163	02.81	U' R F' R2 U F2 U R F2 R' U'
25164	02.71	F' U F2 U2 R' F' U R U R2 U'
25165	02.31	F R F' U2 R' F U F' U R' U'
25166	01.94	U' R F' U' F R2 U R' F' R' U'
25167	03.36	F R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R U' R' U'
25168	02.30	F' R' U F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U'
25169	02.06	F' R U' F R' U R2 F' U R' U'
25170	01.88	F2 R U' F2 R' U' F' R U' R' U'
25171	02.15	R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
25172	02.33	F' U2 F' U F2 R' U F2 U' R' U'
25173	02.34	R2 U F R2 F' U R2 U F2 R' U'
25174	01.97	F2 U R' U R' F' U' F' U2 R' U'
25175	02.13	R' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R U' R' U'
25176	01.81	F R' F2 U R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U'
25177	02.80	R2 F2 R U2 F' R' F' R2 U' R' U'
25178	02.28	U2 R F2 R F2 U F2 U F' R2 U'
25179	02.63	F2 R F' U' F R2 U' F U R U'
25180	01.94	R U' R F' U' R U' F' U' R' U'
25181	03.61	U2 R U2 F U' R2 F' R' U' R2 U'
25182	02.58	U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U'
25183	01.53	F U R' U F2 U F2 U F R' U'
25184	03.27	U' R2 F R2 F U2 F' R U R' U'
25185	02.83	R2 U F U2 F2 U2 R' U' F' R' U'
25186	03.75	R U2 R2 F U' F' R F U F' U'
25187	02.00	U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 U' R U'
25188	02.38	U2 F2 U' F R F' R' U' F2 R2 U'
25189	02.30	U2 R' F U' R F' U' R U R' U'
25190	02.80	R2 F2 U' R F' R F' U F R' U'
25191	01.91	U' F' R U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U'
25192	02.96	R U2 F2 R' F' U2 F R F' R' U'
25193	01.75	F U2 F U' F2 R U' R' F2 R' U'
25194	02.46	F U' R' F R' F R' F U' R' U'
25195	02.05	R' U2 F R' F U' F2 R2 F' R' U'
25196	01.94	R2 F R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
25197	01.75	F' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
25198	02.31	U' F2 U2 F2 U F R2 U' F2 R' U'
25199	02.52	U' F U R' U F2 R' F U R' U'
25200	02.18	F' R U' F' U F2 U R' U' R2 U'
25201	02.33	R F' U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
25202	02.27	F' U' R U2 R' F U' R' U' R' U'
25203	02.25	F U F' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U'
25204	03.34	R2 F2 U' F' R2 U R' F U2 R' U'
25205	02.55	U' F R' U' R F U2 F' U R2 U'
25206	02.16	R2 F U' R2 F2 R' F R U' R' U'
25207	02.02	U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' F2 U'
25208	02.72	R F R' U2 R F' U2 R U2 R2 U'
25209	04.36	U' F' U' F2 R F' R' F' U' R' U'
25210	02.13	R F' U2 F' U R2 U F' U2 R' U'
25211	03.75	F' R' F2 R' U' F U2 F U2 R' U'
25212	02.13	U R F R2 U' F U' F' U2 R' U'
25213	02.06	F' R F2 U2 F' U R' U2 F' R' U'
25214	02.53	F R2 F U' F' U' F U' F' R' U'
25215	02.47	U' F2 U R2 U R' F2 R U2 R2 U'
25216	03.11	R' F' U2 R F' R U' R U' R' U'
25217	01.91	F R2 U' R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
25218	02.61	U F U' F U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
25219	02.71	U2 F2 R2 U F R U' R2 F R' U'
25220	02.30	R U F' U R U R U2 F' R' U'
25221	05.06	F U' F2 U R' U2 R U F' R' U'
25222	02.36	R2 F U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U'
25223	01.90	F R' U' F' R U' F2 U' F2 R' U'
25224	5.83+	U2 R F' U F' R U' R' U R' U'
25225	02.47	U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F' U2 F R2 U'
25226	02.83	F U R' F U2 R' F U' F' R' U'
25227	02.25	U F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R2 F' R' U'
25228	01.56	R' F' U R' F' R2 F U' F2 R' U'
25229	02.16	F U R' F2 U F U' F' U' R2 U'
25230	01.80	R' U2 R' F U' R2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
25231	02.18	U F' R' F' U' R2 F R' U' R' U'
25232	04.18	F2 U2 R F' U2 R U F2 U R2 U'
25233	02.30	R' U' F U2 R2 F R' F U' R' U'
25234	02.38	U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
25235	02.77	R' U R2 F2 U F U R2 U2 R' U'
25236	02.71	U F2 U F U2 R2 U' R F' R U'
25237	02.69	U R2 F U' F R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
25238	02.38	R U' R F2 R2 F2 U F' U R' U'
25239	02.13	U' F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U' F2 R' U'
25240	03.05	R' F' R F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U'
25241	03.05	U2 R' U2 R U' R' F R2 U2 R' U'
25242	02.38	R2 F R' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
25243	02.34	F R F' U2 F' U' F R' U' R' U'
25244	02.41	F R U' R2 F R' F U2 F' R2 U'
25245	02.21	F' U' F R2 F' R F U F R2 U'
25246	02.03	F2 R U' R2 U R' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
25247	02.25	U' R' F2 U F U R2 F' R' F2 U'
25248	02.36	F R' U R2 U' F U2 F2 U' R' U'
25249	7.03+	U' F R F2 R2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
25250	02.53	F' R' U' R F2 U' F R U' R' U'
25251	01.88	U R U' F U R' U2 R' U R' U'
25252	02.06	U' F2 U' R2 F R' F' R2 U' R' U'
25253	02.78	R U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R' U'
25254	01.96	R2 F2 U F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
25255	07.05	F' R F' U F2 R' U' F U' R2 U'
25256	03.59	R F R U F2 U F' R2 F R' U'
25257	01.96	F' U' R F' U2 R U2 R' U R' U'
25258	02.38	U' F' U2 R' U R F2 R2 U2 R' U'
25259	04.52	U' R U R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R U'
25260	05.50	U' F U2 R' U' F U R2 U2 R' U'
25261	01.55	F R' F' R F' R U' R2 U R' U'
25262	7.77+	U' F2 R U' F2 U R U2 F2 R' U'
25263	02.65	F2 U R F2 U' F2 U' R' U R' U'
25264	02.31	R' U F' R U F R2 F' U2 R' U'
25265	02.50	R F2 R U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
25266	02.13	R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U'
25267	02.65	U2 R' U2 F2 U R' U R' U2 R' U'
25268	6.34+	R' F' R2 F2 U F2 U' R' U R2 U'
25269	02.72	F2 U2 F U' F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'
25270	02.13	F R U R U' F2 U R' F R2 U'
25271	03.93	F R' F' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
25272	02.80	R U2 R U F' U R' U F R2 U'
25273	02.38	R U R2 U' R U' F R2 U R' U'
25274	02.02	F U' R F2 U F2 U R' U2 R' U'
25275	02.15	U R2 F U F R' U2 R U' R' U'
25276	03.27	R2 U F2 U F2 R' U2 R' U2 R U'
25277	02.52	F R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
25278	01.58	F' U2 F2 U2 F R' U R2 U' R' U'
25279	02.15	R' U R' F U2 F' R' F' U' R' U'
25280	01.90	U R' U2 R U F2 U F' U R' U'
25281	03.83	U' R2 F2 U R U2 F2 U' F' R' U'
25282	02.00	U F' U2 F' U2 F U' R' U2 R' U'
25283	01.84	R2 F' R' F U' F R2 F' U F' U'
25284	02.78	R U' R F R2 U2 F U F' R' U'
25285	04.97	R U2 F' R U R2 F' R' U' F' U'
25286	02.15	F' R2 U F U' R2 U R U' R' U'
25287	02.61	R' U2 R F' U F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
25288	02.36	U F2 R U2 F' R' U2 R' U' R' U'
25289	02.55	F2 R2 U F' R2 F2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
25290	02.41	R2 F' R2 U R' U' F R' F2 R' U'
25291	01.66	F2 R F2 R U2 F' U F' U' R2 U'
25292	01.46	R U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
25293	08.02	U R' U' R F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U'
25294	02.00	U2 F2 U' F U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
25295	01.90	F' U2 R U' R2 U F2 R' U R' U'
25296	01.90	R U R2 U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R' U'
25297	03.65	R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U2 R2 F R2 U'
25298	03.94	R2 F2 R' F U2 R F R2 U' R' U'
25299	02.68	U F U2 F' R U2 F' U R F' U'
25300	02.00	F' U' R' U F2 U' F R U F' U'
25301	03.80	F U' F' U2 R U R F U2 R' U'
25302	4.36+	U2 R' U2 F' R2 F U' F U2 R' U'
25303	03.19	F2 U' R U2 F2 U' F' R2 F R' U'
25304	04.38	R' F U2 F' U R F' R' F R2 U'
25305	02.47	F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R U'
25306	01.77	F2 U2 F R' U2 F' R2 F U R' U'
25307	02.02	F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U' R F R U'
25308	02.30	F R' U F2 U R U' R F' R2 U'
25309	01.96	U' R2 F' U' R' F R U' F R2 U'
25310	02.05	U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U R U' R' U'
25311	DNF(0.00)	U F2 U R' F R' F U' R2 F' U'
25312	03.03	U2 F2 R' U' F' R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
25313	01.83	R' U F' U2 F U' F U' F2 R' U'
25314	02.65	R' F' R' F2 U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
25315	01.86	U2 R2 U R' F2 R F' U2 F' R' U'
25316	02.91	R F2 R' U R' F U2 F' U' R' U'
25317	02.36	R U2 R F' U' F U' R U' R' U'
25318	02.00	F' U2 F U F' R' U' R' U' R' U'
25319	02.97	U' R F' R2 U R' F R2 F R' U'
25320	07.72	R F' U2 R U' F U2 F' U' R' U'
25321	01.77	R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
25322	02.43	F' U2 F2 R F' U F R U' R' U'
25323	03.96	R F' U2 R' F R U2 R F' R2 U'
25324	01.81	U' R2 F R' U F' U F' U R' U'
25325	02.83	F R' U F U2 R' F' R U R2 U'
25326	02.15	R' U2 R' F R F2 R F2 U R' U'
25327	02.31	F2 U F2 R F' R U R U R' U'
25328	02.19	R U' F2 U' F' R F' R' U' R' U'
25329	01.68	U2 F' R F2 U2 F' U2 R' F R' U'
25330	02.15	F U F2 R' U2 F2 R' F U R' U'
25331	01.61	F' R2 F R2 F U' F' U' F R U'
25332	01.90	U2 R2 F' R' F R F2 R' U' R' U'
25333	01.96	F U2 F' U' F2 U' F R2 F' R2 U'
25334	04.41	F R' F U F' R U' R2 U2 R' U'
25335	03.46	U F R2 F' R U2 F R' U R' U'
25336	02.69	F R' F2 U F' U F' R2 U' R2 U'
25337	06.43	U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R U2 R' U'
25338	02.50	R' U' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R F2 R' U'
25339	02.69	F' U2 F2 R' U' F U' F U R' U'
25340	05.91	U2 R2 F' U2 F' U F' R2 F2 R' U'
25341	03.21	R2 F' U F U' R2 U' R U2 R' U'
25342	02.11	F U' R2 F R' F' U R U2 R2 U'
25343	02.28	F R2 U' F R2 U' R F2 U R' U'
25344	02.05	R F' R2 U R F R U2 F2 R2 U'
25345	05.00	R2 F' R' F R' F2 R' F' U' R' U'
25346	05.34	U R U' F' R U2 R' F2 U R' U'
25347	02.43	U' F' R' U R' U R' F2 U2 R' U'
25348	01.90	F2 U' R2 U2 F R' U F' U2 R' U'
25349	02.90	F' R2 U F2 U R F R' F2 R2 U'
25350	01.93	R F2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F R' U'
25351	02.58	F2 R F2 R F2 R' U2 F U R' U'
25352	02.31	U F R U2 F2 U' R F' U R' U'
25353	02.09	U' F' U' F' U R2 F' R U' R2 U'
25354	03.13	R F2 U' R' U R' U' R F2 R' U'
25355	01.68	R2 U' R F U' F U2 R' U' R' U'
25356	03.52	R2 F' R F2 U R' F' U2 F' R' U'
25357	02.02	U2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U R2 U'
25358	02.02	U' F' R2 U2 R' F R2 F2 U' R' U'
25359	01.63	R U F R2 F U' F' R U' R' U'
25360	02.36	R2 F2 U' F' U' R U2 F2 R F' U'
25361	02.91	F U' R2 U F' U' F' R U R' U'
25362	02.97	R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
25363	02.50	U' F' U2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
25364	04.36	F2 R U2 F2 U R2 U R U2 R' U'
25365	02.30	R2 F2 U' R' U' F U R' F2 R' U'
25366	03.22	R2 F U' F R F R U2 F2 R' U'
25367	02.61	U' R F2 U' R' U2 F R2 F R' U'
25368	02.96	U R2 F R2 U2 F U' R2 F2 R' U'
25369	01.96	F U' R U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U'
25370	02.65	F' R F' U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
25371	02.22	R F2 U' R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
25372	03.44	U2 R F2 U' R' U F R2 U' R2 U'
25373	02.40	F' U R F U' F U2 R' U' R' U'
25374	02.83	R F2 U' F2 U' R F U' F' R' U'
25375	02.40	F R2 U2 R F' U F' U F2 R' U2
25376	02.18	U R2 F' U' R U' R2 U' F' R2 U'
25377	01.97	F R2 F' R F U F2 R U2 R2 U'
25378	02.63	U2 R' F U' R U' R' U' F' R' U'
25379	01.94	F R2 F2 U' R' F2 U F' U' R' U'
25380	02.13	R' F' U2 F' U' F U2 F' U' R' U'
25381	02.52	U2 F R' F2 R U' R F2 U' R' U'
25382	02.71	F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
25383	02.43	R' U2 F2 R F R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
25384	03.06	R F' R' F R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U'
25385	09.81	F2 R F' R' U F R2 U' F R' U'
25386	03.46	R F2 R2 U F' U F' U' F R2 U'
25387	02.38	F2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' F U' R2 U'
25388	01.75	R U' R2 F R' U F2 U' F' R' U'
25389	02.11	F' R U2 F U2 F U R' U R' U'
25390	03.21	U F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
25391	01.93	F' R' F' U R U' F R' U' R' U'
25392	02.40	F' R2 F' U F' U R2 U2 F R' U'
25393	02.83	R F' U' F' R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U'
25394	02.41	R2 F' R' U2 F R F R2 U' R' U'
25395	01.84	F' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
25396	02.90	F2 R2 U R' F R' U R' F' R U'
25397	02.19	F' U2 R2 F U' R F R F R' U'
25398	03.72	R2 F2 U R U2 R F R U2 R' U'
25399	02.22	R2 F R' U' R' U2 F U2 F2 R' U'
25400	02.09	R U R2 U2 R' U2 F' R F R U'
25401	02.47	R U F' R F U' R F2 U2 R' U'
25402	02.52	R' F2 R' U F' U' R F2 U' F' U'
25403	03.16	U2 R' U R F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 U'
25404	03.05	R2 U F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F R U'
25405	03.44	F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' F R U' R' U'
25406	02.28	F2 R2 F R2 U F U2 F' U' R' U'
25407	02.34	R' U R' F U2 R U' R' F' R' U'
25408	02.34	U F2 U F' R F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
25409	02.36	U R2 F2 U F R U' R2 U2 R' U'
25410	01.86	U' R2 U' R U2 R F R' U' R U'
25411	02.66	R' F U2 R' U' R' F2 U' F' R' U'
25412	02.50	F U' F2 U' R F2 R F2 U R' U'
25413	05.18	R U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R U' R' U'
25414	02.08	R U' R2 F2 U' R' F' R' U' R' U'
25415	02.71	U2 R U' R F' R2 F R2 U2 R' U'
25416	02.43	R' F R F2 R F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
25417	01.66	R' F R U2 F2 R F R2 U2 R' U'
25418	02.11	U R F R' U R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
25419	02.09	R2 U R' U' F2 U' R2 F U' R U'
25420	02.63	R2 F2 R2 F' U' F U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
25421	02.94	U' F R F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 R' U'
25422	02.81	U F U2 R U' R F2 R U2 R U'
25423	08.77	F R U2 F' U2 R' F' R U' R' U'
25424	01.91	R F R' U' F R U' R2 F R2 U'
25425	01.90	F' R F2 R' U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
25426	01.94	U' R2 U R U2 F' U R' U R2 U'
25427	02.52	F' U R2 U R' U F2 U F' R' U'
25428	03.34	F' U F2 R' F' R2 F U2 F' R2 U'
25429	02.27	F U2 F' U' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
25430	05.40	U F' R' F U' F2 U F U' R' U'
25431	02.05	F R2 F' R' F U2 R' F U' R2 U'
25432	02.72	R U' F2 R F R U' R U' R2 U'
25433	02.47	U F2 R' U' F U' F R' F' R' U'
25434	03.93	U2 R U' R2 F2 U F' R' U2 R2 U'
25435	01.91	U R' U' R F R' U R2 U2 R' U'
25436	02.56	U R F2 R U' R U' R2 F R' U'
25437	03.11	R' U' F R2 F R2 U' F' U R U'
25438	02.69	F2 U F' R F' U R U2 F' R' U'
25439	03.59	U' R' F R2 U2 R' F' R' F' R' U'
25440	01.50	F2 R2 F R U R' U' F' U' R' U'
25441	02.21	R' F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
25442	02.25	R' U' R U' R U' F' R2 F2 R' U'
25443	01.81	F U2 F R U' F2 R2 F' U2 R U'
25444	05.19	F' U' R' U R' F U2 R' U R' U'
25445	02.06	U' R' F U' R2 F R' U F2 R U'
25446	02.19	R2 F' U' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F U'
25447	02.18	F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
25448	03.25	R2 F' R2 F U F' U F2 U' R' U'
25449	01.77	R2 U' F' U2 F' R' F2 R' U' R' U'
25450	02.09	F U' F2 R U R F' R U R' U'
25451	02.09	R' U2 R' F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
25452	01.75	U' F' U' R U' F2 R F U2 R' U'
25453	02.66	U2 F' R U2 F2 U' F2 R F' R U'
25454	01.83	U F R U' R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U'
25455	03.30	U F' U2 R F' R' F' U' F R' U'
25456	03.27	R' U' R' F2 U R' U F2 U2 R' U'
25457	02.56	F' U' F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
25458	01.78	F2 R2 U F U2 R2 F' U' F' R' U'
25459	02.53	U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
25460	02.81	R U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U R' U'
25461	03.28	U R' U2 R F' U R' F' U R' U'
25462	02.38	F' U' F' R U F2 U' R2 U R2 U'
25463	02.41	F U' F2 R F R U R' U2 R' U'
25464	01.13	F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F' U' R' U'
25465	02.72	R2 F U' R2 F R U F U' R' U'
25466	02.58	R2 F2 U F U2 R' U F' U2 R' U'
25467	01.91	U R2 F2 R' F' U' R F2 U2 R U'
25468	02.90	F' R' U R' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
25469	02.69	U R F2 R' U' F U' R U2 R' U'
25470	02.21	U' R U2 F' R U R' U F R' U'
25471	03.97	F U2 F' R2 U2 R F2 R2 F' R' U'
25472	03.00	F2 R F' U F' R F' R2 F R' U'
25473	01.75	U' R U2 F' R F U' F U2 R' U'
25474	02.36	U F R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U' F' U'
25475	01.56	U2 F R' F R2 F U R' U' R' U'
25476	01.55	U F2 R F R U2 F R' U' R' U'
25477	02.16	R' U R2 F' R' F' U R2 U R U'
25478	01.77	F' U F2 R2 F' R U R2 U R2 U'
25479	02.46	U F2 R' F2 R2 F' U R' U R' U'
25480	4.53+	F R2 U F' R F2 U2 R U' R' U'
25481	02.77	F U2 F2 R' F' R F' R U2 R' U'
25482	05.19	R' U2 F R2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
25483	04.58	F' R F2 U F2 R' U R2 F' R' U'
25484	03.19	R' U R' U R U R U' F' R' U'
25485	02.56	U' F R U' F U2 R' F U2 R' U'
25486	02.06	R2 U2 R F R2 F2 U R' U' R' U'
25487	02.72	R2 F' R' F' U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U'
25488	01.84	F R' F' R2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
25489	02.09	F U R F R2 U' F R U' R' U'
25490	03.33	R' F' U R2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' U'
25491	03.36	R' F U' F2 U F' U2 F' U2 F U'
25492	02.53	F2 U' F2 U' F U2 R' U' F' R' U'
25493	02.09	U2 F' R' U R' U F2 R2 F' R2 U'
25494	05.30	R' F R' U2 R' U R' F2 U2 R' U'
25495	02.30	R' U' F2 U2 R F' U' R U2 R' U'
25496	01.88	F' U R2 F' R U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
25497	02.25	U' F2 R' F2 U' F U2 R U2 R' U'
25498	01.88	U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F' R F R' U'
25499	02.22	R F U F' U2 F' U F2 U' R' U'
25500	02.50	F' U2 F' R2 U F R2 F2 U R2 U'
25501	02.83	R2 U R' U2 R' F' U2 R U R2 U'
25502	04.08	R2 F' U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
25503	02.41	U2 F2 U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F R2 U'
25504	02.43	U2 F2 R' U R U F R2 F' R' U'
25505	02.56	F R F2 R2 U' F2 U R' F2 R' U'
25506	04.16	F R' F' R' F U R' F U R' U'
25507	02.71	U' R' U R2 F2 U F' R2 U R2 U'
25508	02.52	F2 U' R' U2 F R' F' R U R' U'
25509	03.53	U' R2 F2 R F' R U R2 U' R2 U'
25510	02.53	R2 U F U2 F2 R' F' R U2 R' U'
25511	02.18	F' U R2 U2 F R' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
25512	01.71	F U F' R2 U2 F R F2 U2 R' U'
25513	02.68	U' R2 U' F U' R' U' R U2 R2 U'
25514	02.44	F' R2 U F2 U F R' U F R2 U'
25515	02.40	R F R' U2 F U2 F R' F' R' U'
25516	02.46	R' U' F R F U2 R F U2 R' U'
25517	02.68	R2 F' U' F2 U R2 U R' U' R' U'
25518	04.22	F2 R' U' F2 U2 R F' R U' R' U'
25519	02.18	U2 R U2 R U F' R2 F U2 R2 U'
25520	02.00	R F' R2 U F2 U' R2 U F' R' U'
25521	01.71	U' R F' R' U R' F2 R F2 R' U'
25522	02.28	R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R' U'
25523	02.28	F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F2 U' F' R' U'
25524	01.96	F U' R U' R2 U F2 R2 U F' U'
25525	02.09	F' R U2 R' U R2 F2 U F R' U'
25526	03.93	U R F2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' R' U'
25527	02.53	F U F2 U2 F2 U R F2 U2 R2 U'
25528	02.06	R2 F U' R U' R' U F U' R2 U'
25529	02.13	U F R U' F2 R2 U' F' U R' U'
25530	02.13	U' F U R U2 F R' F2 U2 R2 U'
25531	01.90	U2 R' U R F U2 R' F U2 R' U'
25532	02.28	U F' R U2 F' R F' R F' R' U'
25533	02.30	F U F' R U2 R2 F' U' F' R' U'
25534	02.52	R2 U2 F U F' R' U2 F U2 R' U'
25535	02.15	F R U2 R' U2 R F' U F2 R' U'
25536	03.52	F U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' U' R' U'
25537	01.81	F2 U R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
25538	02.25	U R' U F R' F2 U2 R U' R' U'
25539	02.72	U' F U2 R2 F U2 F R' U2 R' U'
25540	02.41	R' U2 F' R F2 R F2 R' U R' U'
25541	01.69	F' R' U' F R' U2 F R U2 R2 U'
25542	02.47	R' U F2 U R2 U' R F U2 R' U'
25543	02.13	U R2 F R U' R2 F R' U2 R2 U'
25544	03.40	U F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F R' U'
25545	04.44	F' U' R' F U2 R U' F2 U' R2 U'
25546	5.13+	R U' F2 U2 F' R F' U2 F R' U'
25547	4.08+	U R' F U2 R' F' R' F U R' U'
25548	03.83	R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 F U R' U'
25549	02.56	F' U' R F2 R F R2 F U2 R' U'
25550	10.56	U R F2 U' F R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
25551	02.81	F2 R U F' U R' U2 R2 F R' U'
25552	03.97	R F' R' U2 R F' R2 U F' R2 U'
25553	02.88	R F2 R' F2 R F2 R F' U2 R2 U'
25554	02.09	R U R F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
25555	03.00	U R' U R' U F' U R2 U2 R' U'
25556	02.05	R' U' F U R F2 U' R U R' U'
25557	01.94	U2 F2 U R' U2 F2 R' F' U R' U'
25558	02.75	F U2 F R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
25559	02.31	U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F U' R U'
25560	02.33	F' R2 F U F2 R' F' R U R' U'
25561	02.43	R2 F2 R' F' U R2 F2 U F' R' U'
25562	01.86	U2 R' U2 R' F U' F' R' U' R' U'
25563	02.97	R U' F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U2 R2 U'
25564	02.33	F U R' U' F' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
25565	01.77	F2 R F2 R' F R U2 F' U' R' U'
25566	02.77	F2 U' F U2 R F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
25567	02.47	U' R' U' R' F' U2 R F U2 R' U'
25568	01.66	R F' U' F' U2 R U' F' R2 F' U'
25569	02.22	F' R' U2 R' U F2 U F' U' R2 U'
25570	01.78	R' F2 U R F2 U' R U F R' U'
25571	02.28	F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U'
25572	02.21	F' U R' F R' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
25573	03.31	F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F' U F2 R' U'
25574	02.84	R' U F2 U2 F' R' F' R' U' R' U'
25575	02.43	U' F R' F R U2 F' R U' R' U'
25576	01.66	F U F U2 R' U' F U2 F' R' U'
25577	02.00	U2 F R' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
25578	02.13	R2 U F2 R2 U' R F' U R' F' U'
25579	01.93	U2 R U2 F U' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
25580	01.97	R2 F2 U' R2 U F U2 R U2 R' U'
25581	04.80	U' R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R U R2 U'
25582	01.84	U R2 F2 U R F2 R F2 U' R2 U'
25583	02.13	F R2 F R2 F R U2 R U' R2 U'
25584	03.19	R2 F2 U2 R F2 U' F' R2 U2 R2 U'
25585	01.83	U R' F' R U' F R F' U' R' U'
25586	02.28	F R' F R' U2 F' R' U' F R2 U'
25587	02.11	F R F' R2 F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
25588	01.77	F2 R' F R' F2 U' F R2 F R' U'
25589	04.09	U F R' U R F2 U2 R' U2 R U'
25590	02.65	U' F2 U F2 R' F' U' F U R' U'
25591	02.61	F U' F U2 R2 F U' F2 U R U'
25592	02.61	U F' R' U R2 U F2 U2 F2 R' U'
25593	02.11	R' F R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U R' U'
25594	02.00	U' R U R' U2 R' F' U' F R' U'
25595	02.27	R' F R' F2 R U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
25596	05.56	R' F U' R F2 U' F' R2 U R' U'
25597	05.11	F' R2 F' R2 U' R F2 R2 F2 R' U'
25598	02.38	U2 F' U R2 F' R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
25599	DNF(0.00)	U F U R2 F U2 F' U F' R' U'
25600	03.36	U2 F R' F R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U'
25601	05.65	R U' R2 F2 U' F2 R F' U F' U'
25602	01.96	R2 U2 F U2 F' U R F2 U' R' U'
25603	02.65	F U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U'
25604	02.03	U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' F U2 R' U'
25605	02.18	U R2 F' U2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
25606	4.68+	U F' R2 U R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
25607	02.58	U R U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U'
25608	02.21	U2 F U F' U F' R F' U2 R' U'
25609	02.93	R' U R U' R' F' R F2 U' R' U'
25610	03.77	R2 U' R F2 R' U F2 R F' R' U'
25611	02.16	R2 U' F U' R' U R' F U R2 U'
25612	03.38	U F U R2 F2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U'
25613	01.90	U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
25614	01.94	F' R2 F' R2 U F U' R F' R' U'
25615	03.02	R2 F' R' U R2 U' F2 U' F R' U'
25616	02.30	F' R2 F' U2 R U' R' U2 F' R' U'
25617	02.21	U2 F U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
25618	02.72	F U' F' U2 F U2 F U F2 R' U'
25619	02.36	F2 U' F R' U2 R U2 R F R' U'
25620	03.56	R' U R' F2 R' U' R U2 F' R' U'
25621	02.40	F U' F R2 F R2 U' F U R U'
25622	02.52	U2 F R' F' U2 F' R F2 U' R' U'
25623	03.15	R U R2 U2 R' U2 F' R F R2 U'
25624	02.30	U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
25625	08.44	R U F' R F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U'
25626	DNF(1.78)	F2 R' F R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
25627	03.52	R2 F R' U' F' U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
25628	02.30	F R F2 R2 U R' F' R F' R' U'
25629	02.47	U' F' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U'
25630	01.77	R2 F' U' F U F' U2 R U R' U'
25631	02.06	R' F' R2 U' R' U' F2 U' F R' U'
25632	01.96	U2 R U' R2 F' R' F2 R U2 R2 U'
25633	03.05	F2 R2 U R F2 R2 F' R' F R' U'
25634	02.02	F' U F U' R' U R2 U' F' R' U'
25635	02.43	F R' U R U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
25636	01.93	U R' U R' F U2 F' R F' R2 U'
25637	02.50	F' R2 F R' U R2 F' R2 F R2 U'
25638	01.96	R2 U2 R F U F2 R' F U' R' U'
25639	02.81	F U' R F2 U2 F' R U' F2 R U'
25640	02.00	R2 F' U F' U R F2 R2 F2 R2 U'
25641	5.00+	F R2 F U' F R F2 R2 U' R' U'
25642	02.27	U R U2 F2 U' F U R' U' R' U'
25643	02.59	R2 F2 R F' U' F2 U R2 U' R' U'
25644	03.65	F R F2 R' F2 R' U F' U R' U'
25645	4.34+	F2 R F U' F' U' R F2 U2 R' U'
25646	02.75	U R' U2 R' F' U' F2 R' F2 R' U'
25647	01.90	R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U F U2 R2 U'
25648	02.02	F R F R' U R' U' F' U2 R' U'
25649	03.08	U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U'
25650	02.22	F' R' F R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U'
25651	02.72	R2 U' F2 R' U' R U R2 U' R' U'
25652	02.41	U F' U2 R U' F U F' U2 R' U'
25653	02.09	U' F2 U R U' F U R2 U2 R' U'
25654	02.97	R' U F R2 F U2 F R U' R' U'
25655	01.96	U R F' U' F U F2 U F' R' U'
25656	01.53	F' R2 U R' U R' F R' F R' U'
25657	02.22	R' U R2 F' U' F' U F' R' F2 U'
25658	02.34	F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U F' U R U'
25659	02.18	U' F R F' R' F R F U2 R U'
25660	02.06	F' R F R' U F U2 F' U' R' U'
25661	01.72	U' R' U R2 F' R2 F R' U2 R2 U'
25662	01.81	F' R' U' F R' F' U2 R U' R' U'
25663	01.84	U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U R' U'
25664	01.91	F' U' F2 U F2 R' F R U2 R' U'
25665	02.41	R2 U R2 F' U' R' U' R2 F' R' U'
25666	01.81	R' F' R' F2 R' U R' F U2 R' U'
25667	03.47	U2 F U F' R2 F' U2 F' U R' U'
25668	05.75	F' U' F' U F2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
25669	01.88	F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R' U'
25670	02.80	U2 F U' F R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
25671	02.71	F R2 U2 R U F U2 R2 U' R' U'
25672	02.75	F U R' F2 R' U R2 U' F R' U'
25673	02.40	U' R' U' R U' R2 F U F' R U'
25674	02.22	R2 F R' F R F' U R' F2 R' U'
25675	02.25	F2 R F2 U' F2 U R' F U R U'
25676	02.11	F2 U F U' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
25677	04.03	U' F R F' R U' R2 F U' R' U'
25678	02.21	U2 F R' U F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
25679	02.71	U R F' R F2 U' F R' F' R' U'
25680	02.61	U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 F U' R' U'
25681	02.16	R F' R' F U' F U R' F R U'
25682	02.54	R U' R2 U' F' U' F R2 F' R' U'
25683	02.50	R' F' R F R' F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
25684	02.91	R2 F R U F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
25685	04.81	R' F' R2 U' F2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U'
25686	02.11	U R' F2 U R' U F2 R' F2 R2 U'
25687	02.03	F2 U2 F' U' F' R F2 R' F R' U'
25688	02.03	F2 U2 F R2 F' U R F2 U2 R' U'
25689	02.96	U F' U2 F U R2 U2 F' U' R U'
25690	02.52	R U F' R2 U F U2 R2 U' R' U'
25691	02.47	F2 R U' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
25692	02.19	U F' U R2 F R2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
25693	02.56	F' U' F2 U' F R F' R F2 R' U'
25694	02.08	F U2 F' R F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
25695	03.15	R2 U F R F2 U' F' R2 U R' U'
25696	02.38	U' R2 U2 R' U R' U F2 U' R' U'
25697	04.55	U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U'
25698	02.52	F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 R' F U' R2 U'
25699	03.97	U R U' F2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U'
25700	02.33	U R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
25701	02.71	R' F2 U F' R2 U2 F' R F' R' U'
25702	02.22	R' U2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
25703	03.50	R' U' F' R U F2 R' F' U R' U'
25704	02.40	F' R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
25705	02.22	F R' U' R' U2 F U F2 U R' U'
25706	02.58	F R' F2 R U2 F' U R' U R' U'
25707	02.94	R' F2 U2 R F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
25708	02.59	R F' R2 F R U' R U2 F2 R' U'
25709	02.33	R2 F U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' R2 U'
25710	02.18	U2 R U' F R' F' U2 R F' R2 U'
25711	02.03	R' U R' F2 R' F2 U F' U2 R' U'
25712	02.53	U R U' R2 F' R' F2 U F R2 U'
25713	02.03	F' R' U' R U' R F' U2 F' R' U'
25714	01.88	R2 U2 F' R' F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
25715	03.66	R' U' R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
25716	02.44	U' R2 F' U R' F2 R2 F' U R' U'
25717	02.36	R2 F R2 F U F U R2 F' R2 U'
25718	02.28	R2 F' R' U F2 U R' F' U' R' U'
25719	02.02	F U2 R F U R' F R2 U2 R2 U'
25720	02.09	R2 F' U' F R2 F' U' R2 F2 R' U'
25721	03.03	R' F2 R' U' R U F' R' U2 R' U'
25722	02.25	F2 U F R' U2 F U2 F U' R2 U'
25723	8.66+	U' F U R U' F R F2 U2 R' U'
25724	01.75	U F' U F' U F U R2 F' R U'
25725	02.11	F U F R2 U R F2 R' U' R' U'
25726	02.96	U' R' U2 F U F2 U R F' R' U'
25727	02.13	F U' F2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
25728	02.25	U' F2 U' F R' U2 F' R2 U' R' U'
25729	02.30	R U2 R2 F R' F R F' U2 R' U'
25730	02.65	F' R2 F R2 U2 R' F' R U2 R U'
25731	02.19	F U2 R2 F' U' F R F' U2 R' U'
25732	02.27	R2 U' F' R F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U'
25733	02.28	F2 R2 F U' F R' F R' U2 R U'
25734	02.05	R U F' R2 U R U2 R2 F' R' U'
25735	02.13	F2 U' F U F' R U R2 F2 R2 U'
25736	02.78	U2 F U' F2 U R' U' R' U R U'
25737	02.27	F U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
25738	01.81	R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
25739	02.81	R' F U2 R' F' U2 F' U F2 R' U'
25740	02.96	R2 U F2 U' R U' F R2 U' R' U'
25741	02.21	U R' U F' U F U2 R' U R' U'
25742	03.28	U2 F' U R2 F' U' F' U F' R' U'
25743	01.68	F R U' F2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
25744	02.27	R2 U R' U' R U' F' U2 F2 R' U'
25745	02.27	U' F2 U R2 F2 R' F R2 U' F' U'
25746	01.78	U R2 F' U2 F U' F2 R' U' R' U'
25747	02.31	R2 U R2 U F2 U R F U2 R' U'
25748 02.86	F R' F R' F2 R F R' F' R' U'
25749	02.03	R F U' R' U2 R' U R2 F2 R2 U'
25750	03.13	U F' U R2 F R2 F' R U2 R' U'
25751	03.11	R2 F R2 U' F U' R2 F U2 R' U'
25752	02.11	U F U2 F U2 R F' R2 U R' U'
25753	02.56	F' R U' F R' F U2 R' U R' U'
25754	DNF(0.00)	F R' F R2 U' F U R U' R2 U'
25755	02.27	R2 U F' U2 F' R U' R' U2 R' U'
25756	02.21	F R2 F U' F R2 F' U' R F' U'
25757	02.33	R' U' F2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
25758	02.00	F U' F' U' F2 R U2 R U' R' U'
25759	02.28	U F R F' U R' F2 R U' R' U'
25760	01.69	U2 R' U2 R U' R U R2 U' R' U'
25761	02.33	F' U2 R F' U R U R F2 R' U'
25762	03.56	U' R' U R' F' U R F' U' R' U'
25763	02.56	R F2 R' F U' R U' R U R' U'
25764	01.19	F U R2 F' U' R' F R2 U F' U'
25765	02.55	R' U2 R' U2 F R' U' F' U F2 U'
25766	01.90	U R U F R F2 U' R2 U R U'
25767	02.31	F2 U2 F R F R2 F R2 U2 R2 U'
25768	01.93	U' R2 U R' F R' U R2 F R' U'
25769	02.61	U' F U F' R2 F U' R2 F' R' U'
25770	02.05	U F2 U R2 U' F' U F2 U' R' U'
25771	07.25	F R' F R2 U' R U' R' F R2 U'
25772	02.21	R' U2 R U' F2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 U'
25773	02.27	F' U F2 U' R' F' R' F U' R' U'
25774	02.16	U' F R' F2 U F R2 U F' R2 U'
25775	09.16	U R' F U2 F R2 U R' U R' U'
25776	02.88	R U R' F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
25777	02.80	F' U' R' F2 U F2 U R' U2 R2 U'
25778	02.53	F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
25779	04.71	U' F U' F R2 F R U F R2 U'
25780	02.97	F U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 F R' U'
25781	02.90	F' R' U F U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
25782	01.93	F2 U F' R2 U R F2 R2 U R' U'
25783	02.56	U' F U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U' R' U'
25784	03.09	R2 U R' U2 R F U2 F U2 R' U'
25785	01.91	R U' F2 R F' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
25786	02.53	R' F' U' F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U'
25787	03.00	R' F2 U' R U F' R' U' R2 F2 U'
25788	03.25	R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
25789	01.69	U F2 U F U' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
25790	01.80	R' U' F' R F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
25791	02.19	F U2 F U2 F' R' U' R U' R' U'
25792	01.93	F2 R' U' R2 U' F U R' U2 R' U'
25793	02.68	U' R2 F R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U'
25794	02.33	U' R U F2 U F R2 U F2 R' U'
25795	01.88	U' R F' U' F2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
25796	01.65	R F' R' U R2 F2 R' F U R U'
25797	01.86	F2 U F U F' R2 U R' F' R' U'
25798	01.80	F2 U' F' R F2 U' F R' U' R' U'
25799	02.02	R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U'
25800	03.30	U R' F U R2 F' U R U2 R' U'
25801	02.96	R2 F' R U' F2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
25802	01.69	U F R' U F2 R2 U' R F R' U'
25803	02.65	R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U'
25804	01.71	R U' F U R' F U R U R' U'
25805	02.19	U R U F2 R' U R2 U F R' U'
25806	01.90	U R F R2 U' R U2 F' U2 R' U'
25807	03.09	U' R U R F' R U2 F U' R' U'
25808	02.11	F2 R' U' R2 F R' F' R U R2 U'
25809	05.03	R2 F R' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 R2 U'
25810	01.88	F2 R2 F R F2 R' F' U2 F R' U'
25811	02.22	U' F' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R U'
25812	01.94	U2 F R F2 U' F' U' F' U' R' U'
25813	01.63	F' U2 F U R F U' R2 U' R' U'
25814	01.56	F' R U2 R' F U2 R U2 F' R' U'
25815	06.69	U2 R' U F' R F2 U' R' F R U'
25816	02.83	U2 F U' F U R2 F R U' R' U'
25817	02.50	R F2 R F R2 F R' U2 F2 R' U'
25818	02.00	F R' F R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
25819	01.75	F R U' F R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
25820	02.88	U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R U F2 R' U'
25821	03.77	F' U' F2 R U2 F' U2 F U' R2 U'
25822	02.69	U F2 R' F U R2 F' R' U' R' U'
25823	01.90	U' F2 R' U F2 U' F2 R U R2 U'
25824	02.52	R U2 F U' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U'
25825	01.75	U2 R' U2 R' U F' R F2 U2 R' U'
25826	01.86	F2 R' F' R2 F' R F2 R' U R U'
25827	02.27	F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
25828	02.68	U F' U2 F2 R U2 F' R' F R' U'
25829	02.77	U2 F' R2 U F' R U2 R' U2 R U'
25830	02.75	R' F2 R F2 U' R' F' R2 U' R2 U'
25831	02.47	R' U' F2 U R U' R F' U R' U'
25832	02.30	R U' R2 U F' R F U F2 R' U'
25833	02.31	R U' F' U2 F' R F' R' U' R' U'
25834	02.38	F U2 R' F' U F2 R' F U R' U'
25835	05.69	F R F2 R' U F U2 F U' R2 U'
25836	03.27	F' R' F U' F R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
25837	02.38	F' U2 F R' U' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
25838	01.55	F' U2 F U2 F' R' F' R2 U R' U'
25839	02.94	F R U2 F2 U' F U R' U R' U'
25840	02.28	F2 U' F U' F2 R U R U2 R2 U'
25841	03.61	F U' R' U2 F R' U R2 U2 R2 U'
25842	02.93	R F R' U2 F U2 R2 F U2 R' U2
25843	02.27	R' F U R F2 R F' U F' R' U'
25844	01.94	F R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2 U'
25845	02.50	R2 F' R F U' R2 F' U F2 R' U'
25846	02.65	U2 F R2 U F' U' F R2 U2 F' U'
25847	03.44	R U' R2 U' F R F2 U F R2 U'
25848	02.28	R2 F2 R2 U' R F' U' R U R' U'
25849	02.53	F R U2 R U F R U2 F' R' U'
25850	05.44	R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U R F2 R2 U'
25851	02.93	U R2 F' U2 F U' R2 F2 U R' U'
25852	03.44	U2 R F' R' F R2 U2 R' U R U'
25853	02.31	R U R' U F2 R2 U R' U R' U'
25854	02.53	R2 U R' U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
25855	02.18	F' R2 F2 R' F R' F2 R' U' R U'
25856	02.94	F2 R F2 R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
25857	03.27	U R' F U' R' U' R F' U' R' U'
25858	02.44	F' R2 U' F2 U R' U2 F U' R' U'
25859	04.13	U R2 U F2 U F' U F2 U2 R' U'
25860	03.66	F U2 F' R F' R F2 U' F2 R' U'
25861	03.90	F' R' F' R2 F2 U F' R' U2 R' U'
25862	03.80	R' F U2 R' F R' U2 F U F2 U'
25863	03.75	U' F' U' R U2 F' R U F2 R' U'
25864	02.86	F' U2 F2 R U' R' F U F' R U'
25865	03.21	F R' U2 F' R' F2 R U2 F' R2 U'
25866	03.00	F U R F' U2 F' U2 R U2 R U'
25867	01.75	R' U R U2 F U' R F' U' R' U'
25868	03.27	U' F U' F' R U F' R2 U' R' U'
25869	03.65	R2 F2 R' U R U2 F' R2 U' R U'
25870	02.40	F' R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F U R' U'
25871	03.11	R U' R' F' U2 R' U R' U2 R U'
25872	03.90	U2 R2 F2 R' F R F2 R U R' U'
25873	05.36	U F2 U2 R U' F' R F2 U R2 U'
25874	03.40	U F' R' F R' F2 U F U2 R' U'
25875	02.16	R2 F' U' R U F' U R2 U2 R2 U'
25876	02.50	R U' F R U2 F' U2 F R2 F' U'
25877	06.13	F U2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 U' R' U'
25878	03.83	F2 U' R F R' U F2 R2 U R2 U'
25879	07.56	U R2 F' U R2 F U2 F U R' U'
25880	DNF(2.38)	U2 F' U' F R' F2 R' F' U R' U'
25881	02.91	R2 F R' F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
25882	03.11	R F2 R2 U2 F' U R F U2 R U'
25883	02.47	U R U' R' F R2 U' R U2 R' U'
25884	02.41	F U2 R U2 F' R F2 U' F R' U'
25885	03.15	F' U2 R2 F R2 U' F R2 U R' U'
25886	03.46	R' U R2 F' R' F' U' R U2 R' U'
25887	02.28	F' U2 F2 R U' F U2 R' U2 R' U'
25888	02.36	F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 F U' R' U'
25889	02.61	U R2 U' R' F2 U R F2 U' R' U'
25890	02.69	U2 R' F U2 F U' F2 R' F2 R' U'
25891	02.27	R2 F2 R' U R2 F U' F' U' R' U'
25892	03.22	U R F U2 F R2 U' R F' R' U'
25893	02.58	R U2 F2 R F' U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
25894	02.44	R' F' U' R U' F U2 F' U R' U'
25895	02.36	R2 F' U F U' F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
25896	02.02	F2 U R' U F R2 F2 R2 F R2 U'
25897	03.15	U' R2 U' F2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
25898	02.55	R' F2 U F' U' F2 U F U2 R' U'
25899	02.65	U' F' R' U R2 U F2 R2 U' R' U'
25900	01.97	R' F R U R2 F2 R' U F R' U'
25901	02.65	R2 F' U R2 U' F U R U' R' U'
25902	02.18	R' U' R F U2 R' U' F2 U R' U'
25903	02.81	U R2 U R' F R2 F R U' R' U'
25904	5.78+	R U F' U' R F2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
25905	02.90	R U' F U R' U' R' U2 F2 R' U'
25906	02.46	U2 F' U R' F' R' F2 U F2 R' U'
25907	02.46	F U' R' U' F R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
25908	DNF(0.00)	U F' R U F2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
25909	02.25	R U F' R' F U2 R' F U2 R' U'
25910	02.38	F' R U' F' U R' U R' U' F' U'
25911	02.28	U R' U F2 R' F U2 R U2 R' U'
25912	5.03+	U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
25913	02.36	R' F U2 F' U R2 F R U' R2 U'
25914	03.61	U' R2 F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
25915	02.00	R' F U F' R F' U R U' R' U'
25916	01.72	U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 U'
25917	03.11	U R2 F U' R' U F2 U2 F' R' U'
25918	DNF(0.00)	R2 U' F2 R U' R F' R' U' R' U'
25919	5.00+	F R' F2 R F' U F R U R' U'
25920	02.69	R2 F' R F U' R2 U' F' U2 R U'
25921	02.46	R' F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 U' F R' U'
25922	02.11	F' R2 U2 R F2 R' U2 F U R' U'
25923	02.44	R' U R2 U R' F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
25924	02.16	U2 F2 U2 R U' F U2 F' U R' U'
25925	02.00	R U' F' U F' U' R F' U' R2 U'
25926	5.31+	U' R F' U F' U F' U2 F2 R' U'
25927	03.00	R' F' R' U2 R U2 R2 F' U' R' U'
25928	02.40	U2 F U2 F U' F2 U' R F R U'
25929	03.13	U' R F' U R' F2 R2 F' U R' U'
25930	03.11	U2 R' U F' R U2 R U' F2 R2 U'
25931	03.15	R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U' R U' R2 U'
25932	02.40	U F2 R F' R2 F U2 R U2 R' U'
25933	04.47	R' F' U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U R' U'
25934	02.65	R2 U2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 U' F' U'
25935	01.69	R' U2 R U' F R' U F2 U' R2 U'
25936	02.59	U2 F' R' F U F U2 R2 U' R' U'
25937	03.56	R2 F U' F2 R' U R F2 U' R2 U'
25938	01.69	U R F' U F R2 U R2 U' R' U'
25939	04.40	R' F2 R' F' R2 U F R' F' R' U'
25940	02.75	F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F U2 F R2 U'
25941	02.50	R2 F2 U R' F U' F U F R2 U'
25942	03.71	U F U2 R' F U R' U2 F' R' U'
25943	02.88	U' F R2 U' R' F' U' R2 U R' U'
25944	03.69	U F' U2 F' R2 F U' F2 U' F2 U'
25945	02.52	U2 F' R F2 R' U2 R' F U R' U'
25946	03.13	F' R' U F' U R' F R2 U R' U'
25947	03.43	U R2 U' R U2 F' U F' U2 R' U'
25948	02.65	F U' F' U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
25949	02.59	U' F2 R F U2 R' U R' U' R2 U'
25950	01.91	R2 U F R F2 R U' R' F' R' U'
25951	02.63	F U2 R' F U' F' U' R U R2 U'
25952	02.63	U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U' F R' U'
25953	02.55	F' R2 U' F R U2 R U2 F' R' U'
25954	01.88	U F2 U' F2 U F U2 R' U' R' U'
25955	02.77	R F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
25956	03.18	R U' R2 U2 F U' R U F R' U'
25957	02.56	R F2 U R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U'
25958	03.02	R' U' R' F' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
25959	05.06	F U' F2 U R U2 F' R U' R' U'
25960	02.96	U F2 R' U' R F' R2 F U2 R2 U'
25961	02.71	U2 F2 U' R F' R F' R2 U R' U'
25962	02.16	U F' R2 U F R F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
25963	02.41	F2 U F R F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'
25964	02.41	F2 U F2 U R2 U' F R U2 R' U'
25965	02.86	U' F' R F2 U F R U2 F2 R' U'
25966	02.50	R U F R2 F U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U'
25967	02.94	R2 F U2 R' F R' U F2 U R' U'
25968	02.21	U' F2 U F R' U2 F U F2 R2 U'
25969	02.63	U' R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U' F R2 U'
25970	02.33	F R2 U2 R' F U2 F' R F2 R2 U'
25971	02.53	R2 U R F' U2 R' F R U R' U'
25972	02.25	F R' F2 R' F R F' U F2 R' U'
25973	01.94	F2 R' U' F' R U R' F U2 R2 U'
25974	02.86	F' U2 R' F2 R F2 U' F U2 R2 U'
25975	02.44	U2 F R' U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' R' U'
25976	02.18	U R' F U F2 U R' F2 U R' U'
25977	02.38	U' F' R2 U F R F U2 R2 F2 U'
25978	03.00	F U2 R2 F U2 R' U' R' F R U'
25979	02.31	R2 U2 R U2 F' R2 F' R U' R2 U'
25980	01.86	U2 R' U' R U' R F' U F' R2 U'
25981	01.84	U' R F2 R' U' R U' R' F2 R' U'
25982	02.68	R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
25983	02.33	F R U F2 R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U'
25984	02.91	R2 F R' U' F R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
25985	02.61	F2 R F R U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
25986	02.02	F2 R' F2 R U' R U2 R' F' R2 U'
25987	02.66	U' R' F2 R U F' U R' U' R U'
25988	01.65	U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U'
25989	02.69	R2 U' R2 F R U F R' U' R' U'
25990	03.03	R2 F' R U' R F' U' R' U2 R2 U'
25991	02.02	R F U' R' F R' F R2 F2 R' U'
25992	01.81	U2 R U F' R F R' F2 U' R' U'
25993	DNF(2.31)	R2 U R U' F2 U R2 F U' R U'
25994	01.16	F2 U' R' U' R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
25995	5.27+	R2 U2 F2 U F' U R' U F' R2 U'
25996	02.36	U' F R2 F' U2 R F2 R U R' U'
25997	02.44	U' F R2 F' R2 F U2 R' U R' U'
25998	01.86	R2 F2 R U2 F' R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
25999	03.00	F2 R' F' R2 U R U' R U R' U'
26000	03.18	R F2 U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U'
26001	01.69	U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U'
26002	01.83	U F' U2 F U' R F U F' R' U'
26003	04.03	F2 U' R2 F' U R2 F R2 U' R' U'
26004	05.28	U R U2 F U' R F2 R2 U' R' U'
26005	04.41	R2 U F2 R2 F R' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
26006	02.00	U F U' R2 F2 U R2 U' F' R' U'
26007	07.90	R2 F' U F' U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
26008	03.44	R' F' U' R F' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'
26009	03.44	F' U R' U' F' U2 R F2 U' R' U'
26010	02.15	U F' U' F2 R U' R U2 F' R' U'
26011	02.28	U R' U R' F' R U F' U R' U'
26012	02.13	F2 U R F' R2 F2 U R' U R' U'
26013	02.50	F' U R' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U R2 U'
26014	01.96	R2 U F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F R' U'
26015	02.22	U R2 F R F2 U F2 R' F' R' U'
26016	02.66	U' R2 U F2 R U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
26017	02.09	U' R2 F2 U2 F' U F R' U2 R' U'
26018	05.72	U F' R' U F R' U R' U2 R2 U'
26019	05.52	F2 R' F2 R' F R F' U2 F' R' U'
26020	01.88	U2 R' F2 R' U' F R U' F R U'
26021	01.84	U R2 U' R' F2 U' F R U R' U'
26022	02.90	U' R' F' R2 F' R F' R U2 R' U'
26023	02.96	U2 F' U' F' U2 F U' F2 U' R' U'
26024	02.72	R' U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F U2 R' U'
26025	5.55+	U R2 F U' R U' R U' F R' U'
26026	02.27	F R F' R2 F' U F2 U' F R2 U'
26027	02.56	F U' R F' U F' R F U' R2 U'
26028	01.80	F' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' F R' U'
26029	01.84	R' U F2 R F2 R2 U R' U R' U'
26030	02.06	R' U' F2 R F' R U R2 F2 R2 U'
26031	02.78	R' U R' F2 R' F2 R F' U R2 U'
26032	04.88	F' U' F U' F' U F' R2 U' R' U'
26033	01.63	F U F R' U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
26034	02.27	U' R' F2 R U' F' R2 F U' R' U'
26035	02.05	F R U2 F R2 F2 U F2 U2 R' U'
26036	5.16+	U R F' U F' U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
26037	02.19	U R F2 U' R2 F' U R F2 R' U'
26038	01.88	R U2 R F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
26039	02.25	R U2 F2 R' F' R F R' U2 R2 U'
26040	02.58	U2 R F R2 U' F R F2 U' R2 U'
26041	02.16	R F U' F' R U' F R F' R' U'
26042	02.80	U2 R2 F2 R F R' F R2 U R' U'
26043	03.09	F R U2 R' F R2 U R' U' R' U'
26044	02.94	F2 R2 U2 F' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
26045	02.38	R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U2 F' U' R' U'
26046	02.84	F' R F' U R F U R2 U R' U'
26047	01.94	U' F2 R' F R2 F' U2 R U' R U'
26048	01.88	R2 U R' U F' U' F R' U R2 U'
26049	02.83	U F2 U R2 F' R F R' U' R' U'
26050	02.25	U' F' R U' R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
26051	DNF(1.90)	F2 R' F2 R' U R F2 R2 U' F' U'
26052	02.69	F' U2 R2 U F U R2 F2 U R' U'
26053	3.97+	U' F' R U2 R' F' U R' U' R' U'
26054	04.19	F2 U' F' U' R U' F2 R' F R U'
26055	01.93	R F' U' F2 R U R' F U R' U'
26056	02.90	F2 R U2 F' U' F U F U' R' U'
26057	DNF(3.02)	U2 R U F2 U' F U2 R' F R' U'
26058	02.36	R2 F U' R' U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U'
26059	02.44	F' U2 F U R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
26060	02.75	F R' F' R2 F U2 F R' U2 R2 U'
26061	02.31	U' F U R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' U'
26062	8.90+	F' R2 U R' F' U R2 U F2 R2 U'
26063	02.43	F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U R2 U'
26064	02.93	R2 F2 R2 U2 F R F2 R2 U' R2 U'
26065	02.78	U F U2 R2 U2 R F' R U' F U'
26066	03.00	R' U' F2 U R' U R' U F' R2 U'
26067	02.69	R U' R U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R U'
26068	03.90	R U R U2 F' U F' R2 U R2 U'
26069	02.09	F U2 R2 F' U' R' U F' U2 R' U'
26070	02.59	R' U2 F U2 F U' F R' U2 R2 U'
26071	02.61	F' R2 F' R F2 U' F' R F2 R' U'
26072	02.30	R' F' R F' R F' U' F2 U R' U'
26073	03.71	R F2 U R F2 R F' R2 U' R2 U'
26074	01.81	F' R' F R2 F' R F2 R' U' R' U'
26075	03.46	U R F U' R' F U2 F' U' R' U'
26076	02.47	F' R2 U R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
26077	02.84	R2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R F2 U' R2 U'
26078	02.33	U2 R F' R F' U F' R' U' R' U'
26079	01.97	R F2 R F' U' F2 U' F' U R' U'
26080	03.61	R' F U R F' U2 F R' F R2 U'
26081	01.75	U F R2 U2 F' R' U R' U R U'
26082	02.59	U2 F2 U R U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U'
26083	02.03	F' R' U R F2 U2 F' U2 R F2 U'
26084	04.21	R' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R' F R' U'
26085	05.28	R F R U' F2 R' F R' U R U'
26086	02.27	R2 U F U F' R2 U F' R' F' U'
26087	02.46	F R2 F R F2 R U2 R U2 R' U'
26088	02.86	R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R F U R' U'
26089	02.19	F R' U R2 U' F U F U' R' U'
26090	02.21	U2 R' F2 U' F U F' R U2 R' U'
26091	02.13	F' U' R F2 U' R U F' U2 R U'
26092	02.86	R2 F' R2 F U' F' U F U2 R U'
26093	02.41	R U R2 U' F' U' F' R U' R' U'
26094	03.31	R U' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 F' R' U'
26095	02.27	U2 F R' U F' U' F' R2 U' R' U'
26096	02.38	F' R' F R U' F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
26097	06.53	R2 F U2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U R' U'
26098	03.41	R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F U' R' U'
26099	02.25	U' F' R' U R' U F R' U' R' U'
26100	02.33	F R F2 R' U2 F2 U' R U2 R' U'
26101	03.59	R2 F2 R U' F2 R U F2 R2 F' U'
26102	08.53	F2 R' F' R' F2 U F' R U' R2 U'
26103	02.15	U2 F R2 F' R F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
26104	02.31	U R U' F R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
26105	02.90	U2 F' R U2 R' U R2 F2 U' R' U'
26106	02.88	F U' F U2 R U2 R F U2 R' U'
26107	02.44	F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U R U R' U'
26108	02.50	R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U'
26109	02.50	R F' R2 F' U F U' R U' R' U'
26110	02.65	F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R' U'
26111	03.08	F2 R' F2 R U' R F' R2 F' R' U'
26112	02.34	R' U F2 R F' R U2 R U2 R' U'
26113	01.83	F' R2 F' R2 U F R F2 U' R' U'
26114	02.08	F2 U' R U' R F2 U2 R2 F' R' U'
26115	02.77	U F' U2 F' R2 U F' R' U' R2 U'
26116	01.46	U' F' R U' R' F R' F2 U R' U'
26117	02.05	F' R' F2 R U' F2 R U' F' R' U'
26118	02.69	U F' U' R' U2 F U2 R' U' R U'
26119	01.38	R' U' R U R2 F U R' U' R' U'
26120	3.77+	U R F R F' U' F2 U' F' R' U'
26121	02.66	R F U2 R' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
26122	5.50+	R' F U' F2 R U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
26123	02.31	U' F R' F U2 F' U R' F' R' U'
26124	02.30	R2 U R F R F U' F U R U'
26125	02.33	R2 F R F' R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'
26126	02.11	R U F R U2 F' U R2 U2 R2 U'
26127	02.22	F R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
26128	02.21	F U F' U2 F' U2 R' F U' R' U'
26129	02.08	R2 F' U R F' U2 F2 R F' R' U'
26130	5.86+	U' R2 U F' R' U R' U R' F2 U'
26131	02.66	U2 R2 F' R U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
26132	02.18	U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U'
26133	03.66	U' F U F' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
26134	02.56	F R2 U R2 U R2 F2 R' U R' U'
26135	06.55	R' F' U R' F2 U F' R U' R2 U'
26136	02.18	R F' U' F' U2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
26137	01.61	F' R2 F R2 F R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
26138	02.43	R' F' U' F2 R F' U R' U' R' U'
26139	02.81	U2 R F' R U' R2 F U F2 R' U'
26140	02.21	F U' R2 F U' F U' R U' R' U'
26141	04.44	U2 R2 F' U F' R F2 R U' R' U'
26142	02.56	U F U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' R2 U'
26143	02.94	F2 R F2 U' F R U' R U' R' U'
26144	02.75	F2 U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
26145	03.38	F2 U' F' R2 F R2 F R' U' R' U'
26146	02.81	U R F2 U F' R U2 R2 F2 R' U'
26147	02.96	U F' R F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F' U'
26148	02.93	U2 F' R' F U2 R' U R U' R' U'
26149	02.19	F R2 U R2 F' U' R2 U F2 R2 U'
26150	03.55	F' U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R U' R' U'
26151	02.52	R2 F U' F' R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U'
26152	03.05	R' U F U2 R' U' F R F' R' U'
26153	02.59	U' F2 U' R U' F2 U R' U R' U'
26154	02.55	R2 F R' U' R' U' F2 U' F R' U'
26155	02.25	F' U2 R' F U2 F R' F U2 R2 U'
26156	01.96	F' R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
26157	02.56	U' R2 F U F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
26158	03.05	R U2 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F' R2 U'
26159	02.71	R' F U' F' U R2 F R2 U' R' U'
26160	03.25	U' F U R2 U F' R U2 F2 R' U'
26161	03.08	F' U2 F R2 U' F2 U' F R' F' U'
26162	04.11	R2 F R F R' U' F U F R U'
26163	02.05	U2 R U' F R2 U' F' U2 F R2 U'
26164	02.96	R' F' R F U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
26165	01.41	R F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U F R' U'
26166	03.61	U2 F' U' F R U F' R' U' R' U'
26167	01.86	F2 U' F' R F2 U' F R' U' R' U'
26168	02.40	F R' F2 R' F R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
26169	01.56	F U' F' R U2 F' U2 R' U' R' U'
26170	02.18	R2 F2 U R U2 R2 F R' U2 R' U'
26171	02.15	F2 R' U F' R U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
26172	04.18	F' R' U F2 U F2 U2 R U' R' U'
26173	02.25	F' U R' U' F2 U2 R F' U R' U'
26174	02.33	U2 R' U2 R' U F2 U F2 U2 R' U'
26175	03.56	R2 U2 R U' R U F R U R' U'
26176	02.40	U' R U' R U2 F U2 F U' R' U'
26177	01.97	U2 R2 U' F U' F U' R2 U R' U'
26178	02.09	F2 U F U R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
26179	03.34	U F' U' R U' F2 U R U' R' U'
26180	02.34	R U F R U2 F2 R2 F' U R U'
26181	03.30	R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
26182	02.05	U2 F2 R U R' F2 R' F' U' R' U'
26183	02.08	F R2 F2 U F2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
26184	03.16	U' F2 R U' F' R2 F' U' F' R' U'
26185	02.47	F' U R2 U' F U F2 R2 U R' U'
26186	01.55	F R U' R F' U F' R2 F' R2 U'
26187	03.53	U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U' R' U'
26188	01.78	U' F2 R2 U F R2 F R2 U2 F' U'
26189	01.97	U' R' U R2 F' R2 F R' U R2 U'
26190	02.08	U' R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U' F' R' U'
26191	01.65	R U F' U R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
26192	02.28	F R' U' R U2 F' R F U2 R' U'
26193	02.34	F2 R2 U R' F R2 F' R U' R' U'
26194	02.33	U' R' F2 U F' R' F U' F R' U'
26195	03.30	F2 U2 R U F R' F2 R' F R U'
26196	01.77	F U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F' U' R' U'
26197	01.81	U F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
26198	02.66	U' F U' R' F2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
26199	06.13	F R2 U' F R F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
26200	02.00	F' U2 R' F R F' U R2 U2 R' U'
26201	03.05	F' U F' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U'
26202	02.15	F2 U' F R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U'
26203	02.41	F R' U' F U2 R2 U' R F' R' U'
26204	02.34	U F2 R' U R F' R' F2 U' R2 U'
26205	01.77	U2 F U2 R U R F R2 U2 R2 U'
26206	09.94	R2 U2 F2 U R' F U' R' U2 R' U'
26207	02.08	F' R' F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 R' U'
26208	02.06	U2 R' F' U F' R' F U2 F' R' U'
26209	02.69	F U' R' U2 R2 U' R F U' R' U'
26210	01.86	R' U' R' F' U R U2 R U' R' U'
26211	02.40	F2 U2 F' R F R' U2 F U' R' U'
26212	DNF(2.18)	R' U R' U' R F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
26213	02.53	F2 U' F U2 R F' U R U R2 U'
26214	04.46	R2 F' R2 F R' U F2 R2 U' R' U'
26215	02.66	U R2 U F' U R F2 R F2 R' U'
26216	02.02	R' U F' R' U F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
26217	02.96	U' R' F U' F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
26218	01.68	U F' U F' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
26219	02.93	F' U2 R U2 F2 R' F U F' R' U'
26220	02.83	U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U'
26221	02.52	F2 R2 F' U2 F R' U2 R U2 R' U'
26222	03.02	U2 F U R U2 R' U F' U' R' U'
26223	02.50	U2 R' U' F R U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
26224	02.44	R U' F2 R F U2 R' U F2 R' U'
26225	02.08	R U' F' U R' F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
26226	03.31	R2 U' F R' U2 F2 R' U F' R' U'
26227	02.84	R U' F U' R F' U2 R2 F' R' U'
26228	04.86	U F R2 F R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U'
26229	03.03	F2 R' F R2 F U R' U F R U'
26230	03.25	R' U F' R U' R2 U2 F U' R' U'
26231	01.94	F R' F U F2 R U F' U' R' U'
26232	03.41	U' F2 U' R U' F2 R' U' F R' U'
26233	02.93	R U R2 F' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
26234	02.34	F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
26235	02.47	R U R F R' U F2 U' F R' U'
26236	03.86	F U2 F R' U2 F R F2 U R2 U'
26237	02.52	F U2 R2 F' U' R F' U F R' U'
26238	02.47	R' U2 F' R' F' R2 U2 R' F R2 U'
26239	01.77	F U F' R U' R' U F' U2 R' U'
26240	04.84	F2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
26241	02.25	F U2 F' U F2 U R F2 U' R' U'
26242	02.80	R2 U2 R U F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
26243	05.00	R F2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
26244	02.58	F U2 F2 R U' F2 U F' U' R' U'
26245	02.11	R' F U R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
26246	02.31	R U2 R2 U2 R U F' R2 U' R' U'
26247	02.83	U R' F2 R F R' F2 U F' R' U'
26248	02.25	R U' F' R F R F R' U2 R' U'
26249	02.00	R2 F' R' U' F2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
26250	02.21	R' F U' R U2 R U2 R F' R' U'
26251	02.30	U' F R2 U' R2 U F U R2 F2 U'
26252	02.03	F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U F' U' R' U'
26253	03.06	R F2 R F2 R U2 R2 F U' R' U'
26254	03.18	R' U2 F2 U' R' F2 R F' U' R' U'
26255	02.21	F' U R' U2 R' F U2 F2 U' R' U'
26256	03.21	U2 F R2 F' R U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
26257	02.25	F R' F U' F2 U' R U' F R' U'
26258	02.68	F' R' F' U R2 U R' F U2 R' U'
26259	03.40	F U2 R U' F R2 F' R F R' U'
26260	02.16	R' F U F2 R U R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
26261	02.36	R2 U' R' F U F' R2 U' F' R2 U'
26262	02.88	F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
26263	02.09	F2 U F' R F R' F' U F' R' U'
26264	02.86	R' F2 R F2 R U2 F' R F R' U'
26265	02.63	U' F2 U2 R' U' R' F2 U' F' R' U'
26266	DNF(2.40)	R' F' U2 R U' F2 U' F' U R' U'
26267	01.47	R' F' U F U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
26268	02.84	U' R2 U' R F R U F2 U2 R' U'
26269	02.61	R U2 F2 R U' F U' R U' R' U'
26270	01.96	R U R F' U R2 F2 U F2 R2 U'
26271	02.25	F2 U R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
26272	02.06	R2 U' F2 U R F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
26273	02.58	U R' U R2 U' R' F R2 F R' U'
26274	01.84	R2 U R' U2 F R F2 R U R' U'
26275	02.40	R' F U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
26276	02.27	F U F U' R2 U' R2 U F R2 U'
26277	02.15	R2 U' R' F U F' R2 U' F' R2 U'
26278	03.09	U R F U2 R' U F2 R' U' F U'
26279	02.06	R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R F U2 R2 U'
26280	02.66	F' R U' F2 U F U2 R U' R2 U'
26281	02.97	U' R' F2 U' R F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
26282	03.36	U R2 F R' F2 U F' R2 U' R' U'
26283	02.84	R U' R2 F R' F U' R U' R' U'
26284	08.21	F R F2 R F2 U' F' R' F' R' U'
26285	02.13	R F2 U' F' U' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
26286	04.06	R' U R' U' F U' F U F' R2 U'
26287	01.80	U' R2 F' U R U' R F2 U R' U'
26288	02.09	F' U R U2 R' U2 F R U2 R' U'
26289	01.93	U' F' R' F2 U R' F2 R2 U R' U'
26290	02.72	F R2 F2 U F' R' F' R' U' R' U'
26291	02.15	U R2 F' U2 F' R' U F2 U2 R U'
26292	02.06	F' R' F R' F R2 F' U F R' U'
26293	03.86	R' F R' F2 U F R F2 U' R2 U'
26294	02.22	U F U2 R2 F U R' U2 F R' U'
26295	07.65	F2 U R F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R' U'
26296	02.88	R' U F U2 F U' R F U R' U'
26297	01.81	U' R U R' F U' R' F2 U F' U'
26298	02.09	F2 R' U2 F U R F' R' U' R' U'
26299	02.65	F2 U2 R U' F R U2 F' U2 R2 U'
26300	01.84	F U R U R' U R F U2 R' U'
26301	02.46	U' F' U R2 F' R' U2 R2 F R2 U'
26302	02.72	U F' R2 U' R' U2 R F2 R F' U'
26303	01.77	U2 F R' F' R F' U R U' R' U'
26304	01.78	F' R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R2 U'
26305	02.11	R2 F' U R' F' R U2 F' U' R2 U'
26306	02.94	F2 R U2 R U R' F U' F2 R' U'
26307	02.16	U' R2 U' F2 R' U' F' R F' R2 U'
26308	02.52	U R F' U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
26309	01.61	F2 R' F2 R F2 U' F R2 F R' U'
26310	02.13	R' U F' R' F U' F' U2 F R2 U'
26311	01.59	U F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R' F R' U'
26312	01.47	U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' F2 U R' U'
26313	02.15	F' R2 F' U R F U' R2 U' R2 U'
26314	01.93	F2 R2 U' F U' R2 U' F U R' U'
26315	02.43	U R F R' F' R U2 R' U R' U'
26316	01.86	F' U' F2 U R' U' R2 F' U2 R' U'
26317	04.56	R F' U R' U2 F R F U R' U'
26318	02.83	F R' F2 R' F2 U F' R U' R' U'
26319	02.65	R F2 U2 R U R2 F' R U R2 U'
26320	01.58	F2 R' U2 R' F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 U'
26321	01.38	U' R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'
26322	01.55	F' U2 R F U R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
26323	02.90	R' U R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U'
26324	02.18	R2 U' F U F R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
26325	05.27	R U' F' U2 F' U2 F' U' F R' U'
26326	02.28	F2 U R' U' F2 R U' R2 F2 R' U'
26327	04.78	F2 R2 U' R U F2 R' F' U R' U'
26328	02.15	R2 U2 F R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U'
26329	02.52	U2 F2 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
26330	02.15	U2 F2 U R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'
26331	02.25	F2 U' F2 U' F R2 U' F' U R2 U'
26332	02.96	R' U F2 U F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
26333	02.05	F2 R2 F U' R F' U F U2 R' U'
26334	01.97	R F R2 U2 R' U2 R U F2 R' U'
26335	02.30	R2 F U R' U R' U' R U' R' U'
26336	03.25	R' U' F' R2 F' U R2 F' U' R' U'
26337	01.80	R F' U R U' F2 U2 R U2 R2 U'
26338	02.15	F' R U' F' R2 F R2 F U2 R' U'
26339	03.06	F2 U' R' U R2 F2 U F U R2 U'
26340	06.05	F2 U R' F' U' F' U2 F' U' R' U'
26341	03.36	U' R2 U F' U2 F R' F' U2 R' U'
26342	02.61	U' R2 F' R F2 R U' R' U2 R' U'
26343	02.96	R2 F R' F U' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
26344	01.55	F' R' F2 U R' F' U F' U2 F' U'
26345	01.72	R' U' F2 U' R' U' R F2 U R' U'
26346	02.31	U R U2 R' U F' R F' U R' U'
26347	02.91	U' R F' U2 R U2 F' R' U R' U'
26348	01.59	F2 U' F R2 U' R' U F' U2 R' U'
26349	02.33	R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 F2 R' U'
26350	04.33	U2 F R' F U' R2 U F2 U' R' U'
26351	03.00	U2 F' R F U' R2 U F U2 R' U'
26352	03.31	R U F R' U F' U F2 U' R' U'
26353	02.94	F R' U' R' U F U' R U R' U'
26354	02.40	U F' R2 F2 U R' U2 F U2 R' U'
26355	02.69	F2 R2 F R F' R' U2 R U2 R' U'
26356	02.21	R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U F' R2 U'
26357	04.03	F R' U F2 U R' F2 U' F' R' U'
26358	02.31	F U' F R' F U' F R' F' R2 U'
26359	02.71	R U R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U'
26360	02.91	R U F' R' F R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
26361	01.97	R2 F' R F2 R' F2 U' F U2 R' U'
26362	03.19	R' U R' F R' F U2 R2 F R2 U'
26363	08.15	U2 F2 R2 U R' F2 U F U R2 U'
26364	01.61	R' F2 U' F U2 F R' F2 U2 R' U'
26365	01.18	U' F U F' R F U2 F' U' R' U'
26366	02.88	U2 F U' F' R2 F' U R2 F R2 U'
26367	02.22	F' R F R U' F U2 F' U R' U'
26368	02.19	F2 U F U2 R2 U' R U2 F' R' U'
26369	02.05	U F R2 U R' F' U' R' U2 R' U'
26370	01.72	U' R2 U' R U' R U' R U2 R' U'
26371	03.72	U F' U2 R U F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
26372	03.30	R U R F' R' U F' R F' R' U'
26373	04.30	F U' F2 U R' F U2 F U2 R' U'
26374	02.27	U R2 U F2 U' F U F' U2 R2 U'
26375	4.28+	R U2 R' U2 R' U R' F U2 R' U'
26376	02.27	F' R' U' F2 U' F2 U' F' U R U'
26377	02.22	F2 R2 F2 R' F' U F U' F2 R' U'
26378	06.09	U2 R' F R' U2 R' U R' F2 R' U'
26379	01.71	R' U F' R2 U R' F2 R' U' R2 U'
26380	03.09	U' F U2 R' U F U2 R F' R U'
26381	02.27	F' R2 U2 F' R' F R' F U' R' U'
26382	02.15	F U2 F R2 F U' R F' U R' U'
26383	02.47	R U' F2 R F U F2 U' F R U'
26384	03.03	U2 R' F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F R' U'
26385	02.02	F2 U F' R' F' R F2 U' F' R' U'
26386	02.80	R F' U R' F2 R U' R2 U' R U'
26387	02.84	U F' U' F U2 R' F R F' R2 U'
26388	01.00	R' F U2 R U' R' U F U R' U'
26389	03.84	F2 R2 U' R U F2 U R2 F R2 U'
26390	02.21	U2 F' U' F2 U' R F2 R' F' R' U'
26391	02.16	R' F U' R' F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U'
26392	02.93	U' R' U2 F U F2 R' U F R2 U'
26393	01.88	F R2 U' F U F' U F2 U R' U'
26394	02.38	F U2 F R2 U2 R' F' U' F' R' U'
26395	01.97	F U2 R' U' F R' F' R' U' R' U'
26396	02.08	F2 U' F2 R F2 R' F2 R' F' R' U'
26397	4.41+	U' R2 U F U' F U2 R U' R' U'
26398	03.75	F' R U F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
26399	03.03	R U R' U2 F U' F' R2 F' R' U'
26400	02.15	U' F R F U2 R' U R2 U R' U'
26401	02.43	U F U' R' U2 R' F R' U2 R' U'
26402	02.86	F' U2 R' F' U R' F R2 U R2 U'
26403	01.80	R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
26404	02.44	F' R2 U2 F' R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U'
26405	01.83	U F R2 U R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U'
26406	02.15	F2 U' F U2 F R2 U R U' R' U'
26407	02.44	R2 F' U R U' F U' R2 U' R' U'
26408	01.83	U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U'
26409	02.30	F U R U R2 U2 F2 R' U R U'
26410	02.36	U' R U' R2 U' R2 F U2 F2 R' U'
26411	02.33	F R' U R2 F' U F' R' F R2 U'
26412	01.63	F' R' U F2 R U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
26413	03.28	F' R2 F2 R' F R2 U F2 U2 R U'
26414	02.08	F' U2 R' F' R2 U F' R' U' R' U'
26415	01.88	U F2 U' R U2 R U' F' U R' U'
26416	01.97	U F' R2 U R F R' F U' R' U'
26417	02.08	F2 R' U F' U R' F2 R F' R' U'
26418	02.19	U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
26419	01.91	F2 U2 R' F' R' F U R2 U2 R' U'
26420	02.06	F' U R2 F2 U F' R' F U2 R' U'
26421	01.93	F' U R2 U R' U R' F' R F' U'
26422	01.65	U' R F' U' F' U R2 U F' R' U'
26423	01.94	F U' F' U2 R2 F U R' U2 F' U'
26424	02.31	F2 U' F' U2 F U' F' R2 F' R2 U'
26425	04.13	F' U R' F' R2 F U2 R' U R' U'
26426	02.47	R2 U2 R' U R U' R F2 U' R' U'
26427	01.90	F2 R' U R' F' R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
26428	03.03	R U2 F' R2 U2 F U' F U2 R2 U'
26429	01.75	R2 U F' R2 F U2 F U F R' U'
26430	02.03	F R2 F R' U2 R2 F R' U R U'
26431 02.46	U' R' F' R2 F2 U F2 U2 F' R' U'
26432	02.75	F' U' R' F2 U2 R U' R' F' R' U'
26433	05.28	F2 U F U' F R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
26434	01.78	U' F2 U R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U'
26435	02.02	R U F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U R2 U'
26436	02.38	U' R' U R2 U F U' F2 U2 R' U'
26437	02.02	U R' U' F R2 F U F' U2 R2 U'
26438	02.41	U2 R U' R2 U R F2 U' F' R' U'
26439	02.38	U' F' U F' R U' F R2 F R' U'
26440	02.36	F' R U' R2 U R' U F2 U R' U'
26441	02.21	F U F' R U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
26442	01.88	U R2 U R2 F' R' F2 R U2 R' U'
26443	02.71	F' U2 F2 R' U' F U2 F U R' U'
26444	02.31	F R' U2 R' U' F U2 R2 U' R' U'
26445	01.69	U2 F U' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F' R' U'
26446	01.97	F2 U F R' F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
26447	02.18	R U' R U R' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
26448	02.06	R2 F2 R' F' R2 F R F2 U' R U'
26449	01.77	F R2 F U2 F R U R U' R' U'
26450	02.18	R U R' U F' U2 F R F' R' U'
26451	02.91	R2 F U F' R2 U F R' U2 R U'
26452	01.72	U R F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
26453	01.83	U2 F' U' R U R2 U2 F' U' R U'
26454	02.71	R2 F2 R F U2 F R' F U2 R' U'
26455	03.80	R' U2 R' U' R' F2 U R2 F' R' U'
26456	4.05+	F' R2 F' R2 F2 U F' R U R2 U'
26457	02.05	U' F U' R2 U F2 U R2 F R' U'
26458	02.09	U' R F R2 U2 F' R F U2 R' U'
26459	03.16	U' F R U2 R' F R U2 F' R' U'
26460	01.77	F2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U R' U' R' U'
26461	02.30	U F R' U' R F' U2 F U2 R' U'
26462	02.68	U2 F2 R2 F R' U F2 R' U R' U'
26463	02.09	U' F' R2 U F' R' U2 R2 F' R' U'
26464	02.52	U2 F2 U F U R U R2 U2 R' U'
26465	01.91	F U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
26466	01.78	U2 F2 R U F' R2 U' R U' R' U'
26467	01.21	R F U2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
26468	01.83	R U R' F R F R' U2 F' R' U'
26469	02.13	R' F2 U2 R' U F2 U F U R' U'
26470	01.94	F2 R U2 R U F U2 R' U2 R' U'
26471	02.53	U2 F' R F2 U' F' R2 U F2 R' U'
26472	02.44	U R2 F2 U F U R2 U' F' R' U'
26473	02.22	R' F2 R F' R2 U R U F2 R2 U'
26474	02.16	F2 U2 R' F2 U R F' R F R U'
26475	4.75+	F U F2 R F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
26476	01.97	F2 U F R' U2 F' U R2 F' R' U'
26477	02.86	U' F' U2 R F R F R' U R' U'
26478	02.22	R' U' F2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U2 R U'
26479	04.52	F U2 R' U F2 R' U F2 U2 R' U'
26480	02.00	U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U R U' R' U'
26481	01.40	R U F R' F R' U' R2 U' R2 U'
26482	02.15	F2 R' U F' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
26483	02.27	F' U2 F2 R F' R2 F U' F2 R' U'
26484	02.36	F2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U2 F U' F' U'
26485	03.28	F' U' F2 R U2 R F R2 U' R' U'
26486	02.13	R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U F U' R' U'
26487	02.02	U' F R2 U R' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
26488	02.19	R' F U R' F2 R' U' R2 F R' U'
26489	01.53	R2 F2 R F R' U2 F' U F2 R2 U'
26490	01.84	F2 U R F' U2 F' U' F2 U' F' U'
26491	01.80	R' U F' R2 U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U'
26492	01.66	F' R U2 R F U R' F2 U2 R' U'
26493	02.30	U2 F2 U' R U' F2 R F U2 R' U'
26494	01.96	U' F2 R' F R F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
26495	01.88	U R U' R' U R' U2 R' F' R' U'
26496	02.15	F R2 F R2 F R' F2 R2 U R2 U'
26497	02.27	R' U2 R2 U' R F' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
26498	02.11	R2 U2 R2 U F R2 F R' U' R2 U'
26499	01.97	R F' U2 R F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U'
26500	01.84	R F2 U F' U' F2 U F U' R' U'
26501	02.05	F' U' R2 F U R2 U' R2 F' R' U'
26502	01.93	F2 U R' U F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U'
26503	02.58	R F U' R2 F U' F R' F R2 U'
26504	01.41	U' F R U R' U2 R F' U F' U'
26505	02.21	F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R U2 R2 U'
26506	02.91	R F' U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
26507	02.25	R' F R2 U2 R' F' R2 F U2 R2 U'
26508	02.55	F' U' F U' R U' R2 F2 U2 F' U'
26509	02.21	F2 R F2 R2 F' U F' R2 F2 R' U'
26510	02.00	U2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
26511	01.55	F' U' F R2 U' R F2 R U R' U'
26512	02.16	U F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F R' U'
26513	02.31	F R2 F' U' R U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
26514	01.61	R' F U2 R' U R' F R2 U R' U'
26515	01.56	U2 F U' R F' R' U' R2 U R' U'
26516	02.19	U' F' U' R' F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U'
26517	02.88	U' F2 U F' R F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
26518	02.16	R2 F' U F' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U'
26519	02.19	F2 U F U R2 F U' R2 U R' U'
26520	04.55	U F' U F R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'
26521	02.19	F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
26522	02.43	F R2 F' U F R' F2 R2 U R' U'
26523	02.36	U2 F' U R2 U F U F' U' R' U'
26524	02.18	F' R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R U R' U'
26525	02.81	U2 F R' U' R F U2 F2 U' R' U'
26526	02.18	R' F' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U'
26527	02.03	R2 U R' F U' R' U R' U' R' U'
26528	02.44	U F' R U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
26529	02.28	R F' R F' U2 F U' R2 U' R U'
26530	02.13	F' U' R F U2 F U' R U R' U'
26531	04.03	F U' F2 U F R2 F' R U' R' U'
26532	03.18	R2 U' R F U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U'
26533	02.02	U' R F' U R' F U R F R' U'
26534	01.88	U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' F' U' R' U'
26535	02.02	U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
26536	02.43	R2 U' R2 F' U' R U2 F2 R' F' U'
26537	02.80	F' U R' U R F2 U' F2 U' R2 U'
26538	03.02	U R U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U'
26539	02.05	R2 F R' F' U F U2 R2 F' R' U'
26540	01.91	U2 R2 F R' F R' U' F2 U' R' U'
26541	02.13	F' R' U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F' U'
26542	02.16	R F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
26543	02.08	F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
26544	02.46	F' U F' R' U2 R U2 F' U R2 U'
26545	01.88	U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'
26546	01.44	R' U2 R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
26547	01.90	U2 R2 U R U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U'
26548	02.40	R' F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U R2 U'
26549	02.31	F U2 R' U R2 U F' U2 F2 R' U'
26550	02.40	F R2 U R F R' U F U' R U'
26551	02.46	F' R U2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F R2 U'
26552	03.05	U' F U R2 U2 F U' F2 U R' U'
26553	01.93	U2 F2 U' R F' R U2 F' U' R' U'
26554	02.33	F2 U2 R' U R' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
26555	02.30	F2 R' F2 U2 R U F2 R' U2 R' U'
26556	01.43	F U F U' R F' R' F2 U' R2 U'
26557	02.40	U2 R U R F2 R U2 R U2 R' U'
26558	02.15	R F' R2 F U' F U F' U R' U'
26559	01.94	U2 F R' F2 U F U' R' U2 R' U'
26560	02.33	F2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' F U R2 U'
26561	03.43	U R F2 R F U' F R U R U'
26562	02.05	U' R2 U F2 R' F R2 U' F R' U'
26563	02.21	R' F' U2 F' R U R F' U' R' U'
26564	01.81	R2 F2 R' F U' F' U' R' U' R' U'
26565	02.13	R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U R U R' U'
26566	03.28	R2 U F' R' U' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
26567	04.40	F U' R U' F2 U F R U' R' U'
26568	02.58	R2 F U' F' R2 U R F' U2 R2 U2
26569	02.18	R F2 R U2 F' R2 F R' U2 R2 U'
26570	02.41	U F U' F U2 R' F' U F' R' U'
26571	02.28	U F' U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
26572	02.30	U' R2 U F R' F R2 U' F' R2 U'
26573	02.41	R2 F2 U' F R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
26574	02.81	R2 U2 R U2 R F' U R2 U' R' U'
26575	03.55	U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
26576	01.88	R2 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U F R' U'
26577	02.80	R2 U F' U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U'
26578	01.94	F R' F U F2 R2 U' F U' R U'
26579	03.38	F2 U2 F R2 U R' U' F2 U' R U'
26580	02.41	U2 R F2 U2 F R F R' U' R' U'
26581	01.93	U2 R U' F' U F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
26582	02.31	U2 R' F2 U F' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
26583	02.00	R U2 F U F' R F' R2 U2 R' U'
26584	03.40	U R2 F2 U' F' U R U2 F' R' U'
26585	01.71	R F' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U'
26586	02.44	U2 F' U2 F' U F' R F U' F2 U'
26587	02.02	R2 U' R F2 U' R U F' U2 R' U'
26588	02.72	F2 U F2 U' R U2 R F U2 R' U'
26589	03.08	U2 R' F2 R' F' R' U R' U' R' U'
26590	02.25	R' U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
26591	02.18	F2 U F' U F' R2 U F U' R' U'
26592	02.53	U' R2 U' F U' R F' R' U R' U'
26593	02.31	U F U' F' U R F' R' F R' U'
26594	02.00	F' R U F R' F' U F U2 R' U'
26595	02.50	U' F R2 F2 U' F' U' F2 R F2 U'
26596	3.96+	R' U' F' R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
26597	02.46	U R2 U2 F R' F' R F2 U' R' U'
26598	02.05	R' F2 R' F2 R' U F R2 U2 R2 U'
26599	03.03	U R2 F2 U' R F' R2 F' U R' U'
26600	02.72	R2 F U' R F R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
26601	03.75	U2 R' U F R' F2 R2 U F' R' U'
26602	02.00	U F' U R2 U F R F U2 R' U'
26603	02.19	R F' U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U'
26604	02.06	U R' U F' R F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
26605	01.71	R F U F U' F U2 F U' R' U'
26606	15.05	U' F U' F' R' F U2 R2 F2 R2 U'
26607	02.02	R U2 R' U2 R F' U' R' U' R' U'
26608	DNF(3.97)	R F' R U2 F2 R U2 R F' R' U'
26609	01.97	R2 F2 U F' R2 U R' F' U2 R' U'
26610	03.52	R' F' U F2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
26611	02.28	U2 R U' R U R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
26612	02.69	R F U' R' U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U'
26613	01.78	R2 U' F' U' R2 F U' F2 U' R' U'
26614	02.19	F2 R2 U2 F' R U' R U' F2 R2 U'
26615	02.19	U' F' U' F U' R2 U R' U' R' U'
26616	01.90	R2 F U R U' R' U' R F2 R' U'
26617	02.02	R' U F U F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
26618	01.84	U' R' U F' R U' F U2 F R U'
26619	02.38	F2 U' F2 R2 U F' U2 F U R' U'
26620	02.50	F' U' F R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
26621	03.02	U' F2 U R' U2 R' U R' F R' U'
26622	02.00	R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F U R' U'
26623	01.65	U F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
26624	04.40	R2 F U2 F' R' F R2 U' F R' U'
26625	03.44	R' F2 R U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
26626	04.44	R2 U' R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U' R2 U'
26627	02.11	F U2 F U2 R' F U2 F U2 R' U'
26628	02.96	R' U R' F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
26629	02.72	R2 U F' R2 F U' F' R U2 R2 U'
26630	02.56	R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U F' U'
26631	02.50	U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R2 F U R' U'
26632	02.52	F R' U R F' U F' U2 F' R2 U'
26633	02.69	U R U2 R U R2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
26634	02.93	U R U' R' U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U'
26635	01.93	U' F U2 F U F2 R2 U F2 R' U'
26636	01.69	U F2 U R U F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
26637	02.25	R2 U' R2 F U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
26638	01.68	F R' U' R' F2 R U' R2 U' R' U'
26639	02.22	U' F' U F' U2 F U R' U' R' U'
26640	02.25	F2 U2 F' U R2 F' U R U' R' U2
26641	02.06	U R2 F' R U' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
26642	02.22	U' R' U F' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U'
26643	04.06	R2 U F2 U2 F' R F' U R2 F' U'
26644	02.56	F2 U2 F' R U' R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
26645	03.06	F R F' R U' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
26646	02.43	F R U' F U2 F U2 F' U' R' U'
26647	02.06	F2 R F2 R' U2 F U F2 U' R U'
26648	04.44	R' F2 R2 U' F' U F2 R' F R' U'
26649	01.93	R' U F' R' U' F U2 R2 F R' U'
26650	02.52	F' U R2 U F' R' U R2 F R' U'
26651	02.00	U2 F U' F' R U R2 F' U' R' U'
26652	02.59	R U' R' F2 U F2 U F U' R' U'
26653	02.03	R' F R2 F U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U'
26654	02.88	U2 R F2 U' R' U' F R' F2 R' U'
26655	02.33	U2 R2 U' F U' R' F' U' F' R' U'
26656	01.78	F U2 R F U' F U2 R U2 R' U'
26657	02.05	U' R' F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'
26658	02.25	U R' U R2 F2 U' F R F R' U'
26659	01.75	F' R2 U R' F' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
26660	02.44	F' R' F U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R' U'
26661	02.96	R U' F R' F R2 U R' U' R' U'
26662	02.16	F2 R U' R2 F R2 U' F U2 R' U'
26663	01.71	U R' U F' U2 R' U R F R' U'
26664	03.22	U2 F' U F U' F' R F2 U' R2 U'
26665	02.75	R F' R U2 R' F U2 R U' R' U'
26666	01.56	R U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R U' R' U'
26667	03.75	U F' R2 U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' U'
26668	02.33	U2 R' U2 F U R2 F' U' F' R' U'
26669	04.58	F' U' R F2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U'
26670	02.11	U2 R U' F2 U F2 U' F U R' U'
26671	04.15	U' R U F U' F' U R2 U' R' U'
26672	04.52	U F' R2 F' U' R F R' F' R' U'
26673	03.03	F U R2 F2 R' F U2 R U' R' U'
26674	07.28	R U' R F R2 U' F' R F2 R' U'
26675	03.75	R U2 F' R' U' F' U2 F2 U' R U'
26676	02.81	U R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U'
26677	02.84	R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U'
26678	03.66	R2 U R2 U R' F2 U' F' U' R' U'
26679	02.50	F2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
26680	02.68	R U2 R U' R2 F R F2 U' R2 U'
26681	02.36	R2 F R F' U F' U R' F R2 U'
26682	02.28	R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
26683	01.77	U' F' R F' U F2 U2 R F' R2 U'
26684	02.11	U R F U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
26685	02.34	R2 F R2 F' R F2 R U F2 R' U'
26686	02.43	R' F' U F2 U' R U2 F' U' R U'
26687	02.27	F2 R U' F R' F R F U' R U'
26688	01.94	U2 R F2 R F2 R' F R F2 R' U'
26689	04.63	U2 R2 F2 R' U' R F U F2 R' U'
26690	02.09	U' F2 R2 F' R F' R U2 F' R' U'
26691	02.93	U2 F R' F R U F R2 U' R2 U'
26692	01.94	R' U F' R F2 U' F U2 F R2 U'
26693	02.05	U2 F U' F' R' U F2 U2 F' R2 U'
26694	02.13	R U' F2 R U2 R' U F U' R2 U'
26695	02.16	F2 R2 F R F' R' U F2 U' R' U'
26696	01.47	U' R' U F' R' F U' R2 U' R' U'
26697	02.19	R' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U F' R' U'
26698	01.84	R F2 U2 R U R2 U R U' R' U'
26699	02.11	F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R' U'
26700	02.13	U F R' U2 F' U R' F' U' R' U'
26701	02.27	F' U R U' F U' R F2 U2 R' U'
26702	02.81	F U2 F2 U' R' F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
26703	01.44	U2 R U' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
26704	01.31	R U2 R' U2 R F' R F U' R' U'
26705	02.40	U R U R F2 U' F U F2 R2 U'
26706	03.28	R2 U' F R' U' R U' F U2 R' U'
26707	03.08	F2 R' F R U R' U' R U' R' U'
26708	02.41	R2 F U' R U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
26709	01.96	F R2 F R' F U' R F2 U2 R' U'
26710	02.52	F2 R F' U R2 F' U R U R2 U'
26711	02.27	U R' F R F2 U2 R' U' F' R' U'
26712	01.96	R2 U' F2 R U2 R U F' U' R' U'
26713	02.25	F2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R' F U2 R' U'
26714	01.75	R' F' U2 R F2 R U' R' U2 R' U'
26715	02.80	R' U F R U R2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
26716	02.27	U' R U R' F2 U R' U' F2 R U'
26717	02.36	F U2 R F' U R2 U R' F2 R' U'
26718	DNF(2.78)	R2 F2 R2 U2 F R F2 U F2 R' U'
26719	02.28	R' U2 F2 R U' R F2 R2 U R2 U'
26720	02.27	U R F' U2 R U' F R2 F' R U'
26721	01.59	F2 U F R2 F R2 F' R2 U R2 U'
26722	02.09	R' F' R U R U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
26723	03.52	U' F R2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U' R' U'
26724	01.93	U F U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
26725	02.96	F' R F U' R' U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
26726	02.56	F' U F U' F R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U'
26727	02.36	U' F R U2 F2 U' F2 R U R' U'
26728	01.91	F2 U2 R' U R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
26729	01.56	R U2 F' U' R F2 U' R' F' R U'
26730	01.75	U2 F2 U R F2 R F R2 F' R' U'
26731	02.94	R U2 R2 F2 U' R' F U2 F' R2 U'
26732	02.28	R2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U R U R U'
26733	01.65	F' U2 R' U' F2 R U R2 U R' U'
26734	02.75	R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
26735	4.83+	R2 F' R F' U R' U F2 U' R' U'
26736	02.18	F' R U' R' U' F R2 U' F R2 U'
26737	02.15	F' R' F2 U R' U2 F' R F' R2 U'
26738	01.86	F U F U2 R' U' R F2 U2 R' U'
26739	02.18	U R2 F' R U F' R U F2 R' U'
26740	02.18	F' U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
26741	01.83	R U2 F' R F2 U2 R F' U2 R' U'
26742	03.31	F R' U F' U R U R2 F' R' U'
26743	01.69	R' U' R' F2 R' U2 R U' F' R' U'
26744	02.05	R' U' R' F2 U R' U F' U2 R' U'
26745	01.77	R F' U F2 U F' U' R2 U' R' U'
26746	02.53	F2 R' U2 R' U' F' U' F U2 R' U2
26747	02.18	U2 F' R U' R2 U2 R' U F' R' U'
26748	02.27	F2 U' F' R U F' U2 R U2 R' U'
26749	4.38+	R F2 U2 F' R F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
26750	02.86	R2 U2 R' F' R F U' R2 F' R' U'
26751	02.09	R2 U' F' R' U' F2 R F U' R U'
26752	02.15	U R2 U2 R' U2 R' F R' U' R' U'
26753	04.19	U' F U2 R' F' R F' R U R' U'
26754	02.47	R' U R2 F' U F2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
26755	03.13	F U2 R' F' U2 R F' R' F R' U'
26756	03.00	U F' U' F2 R' U F2 U' F2 R' U'
26757	02.43	U F2 R2 U R' U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
26758	02.22	U2 R' F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U'
26759	02.38	U2 F U' F R' F U' F' R2 F' U'
26760	02.02	F' R' U' R U2 R' U2 F U F' U'
26761	02.91	F2 R F' U2 F R F2 R U2 R' U'
26762	02.86	F2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' F U R' U'
26763	02.50	U2 F U2 F U' F2 U R U2 R2 U'
26764	02.71	F' U' R F2 R U' F2 U F R' U'
26765	01.97	U F' U F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 R' U'
26766	3.75+	U' F' U R' U' F U' R' U2 R' U'
26767	02.08	U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 U'
26768	02.77	F2 U R2 F' U' F2 R U' F R' U'
26769	03.00	F' U R2 F2 R' F R F' U2 R2 U'
26770	03.44	R2 F2 R F2 U F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
26771	02.65	U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R F' U' R' U'
26772	02.03	F' U' F U' R U2 R F U2 R' U'
26773	02.16	R F2 U' F R U2 F2 U' F R2 U'
26774	02.08	U F' U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U'
26775	02.28	F' U F' R U2 R U R2 F' R' U'
26776	02.30	F' U' R F2 U' R U' R2 U R' U'
26777	02.36	R U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
26778	02.34	R' F R2 F' U F' R' U F' R' U'
26779	02.46	U F R' U2 R U' R2 U F2 R' U'
26780	02.18	R U2 R' F U' R F' R F R' U'
26781	02.31	U R' F R F' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
26782	02.56	U2 R U' F R' U F U2 F2 R' U'
26783	02.58	U2 F2 R' F U' F2 U' F' U' R' U'
26784	01.86	R F' R' F' R2 F2 R' F U' R2 U'
26785	03.66	R' U2 F R2 F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
26786	02.36	R2 F2 U' F R U F' R' U2 R2 U'
26787	02.30	U F2 R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U' R' U'
26788	02.13	U' F U' F2 R F' R2 F U' R' U'
26789	01.96	R U R' F U' R' U R' U' R' U'
26790	01.86	R2 U2 F' U' R F2 R U2 F R' U'
26791	01.58	U' F U F' U' R U R U' F' U'
26792	5.66+	R2 F R2 F' R U2 R' F2 U' R2 U'
26793	01.77	R F' U' R2 U' F U2 R F' R' U'
26794	02.09	R2 U R U2 R F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
26795	01.91	U F2 U R U' F2 R F U' R2 U'
26796	02.08	R2 F R F' U2 R U2 R' U R' U'
26797	02.03	F U' F2 U F2 U R' F U' R' U'
26798	04.16	F2 U2 R U R2 U F2 U F' R' U'
26799	02.78	R U' R U2 R U F R2 F2 R' U'
26800	04.33	U' F' R F2 R U' R2 F' U' R' U'
26801	01.56	F R' F2 R2 U R' U R U R' U'
26802	02.44	F2 R U2 F' U2 F R U' F' R' U'
26803	03.05	F' U' R2 U' F2 U R' F R2 F' U'
26804	01.65	U R2 F R' U' F U' F2 U R' U'
26805	02.15	F2 U2 F U' R F2 U' F2 U F U'
26806	02.00	F' U' F2 U F U' F' R U2 R2 U'
26807	01.68	U R' U2 R U' R F2 R' U' R2 U'
26808	11.38	R' U F2 R' F R F2 R2 U R' U'
26809	02.94	R F R F2 R2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
26810	02.03	R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R' U F' R' U'
26811	02.69	R2 F' U2 F' R F' U R F R' U'
26812	02.46	F2 U2 F' U F' R U F' U2 R' U'
26813	01.61	R U' F2 R U R U R' U' R' U'
26814	02.50	U F2 U' F2 U F' U R2 F' R U'
26815	02.50	F R U R2 F' R F' R2 F R' U'
26816	02.94	R F2 U F U R2 U F' U' R' U'
26817	02.33	F U2 R U2 F' U' R' U2 F2 R' U'
26818	02.63	U F2 R' U' F' R2 F' R U2 R2 U'
26819	02.03	U' R U2 R U2 R U' F2 U F' U'
26820	05.15	F' U R' F2 U R' F2 R' F' R2 U'
26821	02.56	U' F2 U R' F R F' R2 U R2 U'
26822	02.94	U2 R F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U'
26823	03.38	F' R' F' R F' R2 U R2 U F' U'
26824	02.40	U R' U' R' F U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
26825	57.08	R F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U R' F' U'
26826	02.52	F' R' F2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U'
26827	02.56	R2 F R2 F U R' F2 R F2 R' U'
26828	02.58	F' R' U R2 F' U F2 R2 U' R' U'
26829	02.05	U' R U' F2 R F U2 F2 U' R' U'
26830	02.38	R F2 R F2 U F' U' F U' R' U'
26831	02.47	U' R U F R2 U' F' R2 F' R U'
26832	02.97	R F' U R2 U' F U' R' U R2 U'
26833	6.34+	U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F' R U R2 U'
26834	4.28+	R2 U' R' U2 R' F R' U F' R' U'
26835	01.88	R2 U R2 F U' R' U R2 U' R' U'
26836	01.93	R' U R2 U F U2 F R' F' R' U'
26837	04.43	U F R F' R2 F' R' F U' R' U'
26838	02.30	F' U R2 F' U R U' R' U2 R2 U'
26839	02.44	F R U' R F2 R' F U F2 R' U'
26840	05.55	R2 F' R U' F R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
26841	02.28	U2 F' U2 F' U2 F U' R' F R' U'
26842	01.63	U R F2 U' R F2 U2 R' F' R U'
26843	02.22	U F' R' F2 R U' R U2 R' F' U'
26844	01.83	R2 U' R F2 U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
26845	02.18	R2 F2 U2 F' U' F R2 F U2 R' U'
26846	01.69	F' U' R2 U R2 U' F R F' R' U'
26847	02.22	F' R F' U2 R F2 R F' U R' U'
26848	4.05+	F' R2 F' U F2 U' F2 R F' R' U'
26849	02.03	U F' U2 F2 U' R F R2 U2 R' U'
26850	02.38	R' U R U2 F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U'
26851	04.97	U' R' F R U' R F' R U' R U'
26852	02.43	F2 R' U' R' F U2 F R' U2 F2 U'
26853	02.44	F' R' U2 R2 F U' F2 R' U R' U'
26854	01.94	F2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 U R2 U' R' U'
26855	02.08	F R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 R' U'
26856	03.28	R' F' U R F2 U' F' R2 U' R' U'
26857	02.30	R2 F R' F' U' R2 U' R' U R' U'
26858	01.88	U' F R' U2 F' R U R F' R2 U'
26859	02.22	R2 U' F2 U R' F2 U' R' F R' U'
26860	03.02	F' R2 F' U' R U2 R' F2 U' F' U'
26861	01.59	F2 R U2 R' F2 U' F R' U' R' U'
26862	02.40	R U R U2 F R2 U' R F R2 U'
26863	03.47	U' F2 U2 F' U R' F U2 F R U'
26864	03.21	U R U F' R2 U' R U' F R2 U'
26865	02.00	U' F2 U' F R2 U' R F U R2 U'
26866	06.38	F2 R' F R2 F' U R' F U R' U'
26867	01.50	R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' F U' R' U'
26868	01.80	U' F' U' F' R F U R' U' R' U'
26869	02.77	U' R2 F R2 F' R U R' F2 R' U'
26870	03.03	R2 U2 R' U2 R' U F' R2 U' R' U'
26871	02.41	F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U F' R F2 U'
26872	02.71	F U R' U' R2 F' U' F U2 R2 U'
26873	02.15	F2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' F R' U'
26874	02.91	R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 F' R U' R U'
26875	03.11	U' F' R F' R U R2 F' U2 R' U'
26876	02.68	R' F2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' F R U'
26877	01.86	U R F' U R2 F' U R' U2 R' U'
26878	02.81	F R2 F U2 F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
26879	02.90	U2 F R2 U' F2 U R U2 F' R2 U'
26880	02.47	U2 R' U2 R' U' F R2 U F R' U'
26881	01.55	U F R' F2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U'
26882	01.50	R' U2 R U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
26883	02.47	R' F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F R' U'
26884	02.90	R U2 R U R' F2 R F U2 R' U'
26885	03.16	R' F R' F U R' U2 F U' R2 U'
26886	02.50	U F2 R U' F R' U F2 U2 R' U'
26887	01.94	R' U' R U' F' U R2 F' U' R2 U'
26888	02.00	R F2 U R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
26889	4.02+	F U F U2 R' U F U2 F2 R' U'
26890	02.03	F U R' U R2 U' F2 U R F' U'
26891	05.18	R2 F2 R F' R' F U R2 U' R' U'
26892	02.36	F2 R F' U F' R2 U2 F' U R' U'
26893	02.28	R' U F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
26894	02.55	R' U R F2 U2 R U' R F' R' U'
26895	03.08	F2 U' F' R2 F U R' U F2 R' U'
26896	03.77	F R2 F U F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
26897	02.11	U2 F' U R F2 U F' R F2 R U'
26898	02.22	F' U R' F2 R2 F' R F2 U R U'
26899	01.91	U' R F' R2 U F' U R U' R' U'
26900	01.66	R F2 R F R' U F2 R2 F' R' U'
26901	05.55	R U2 F' U2 F U' R F' U R' U2
26902	5.28+	U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U'
26903	02.88	U2 R' F U2 F' R' F R2 F' R' U'
26904	02.61	R U' R' F2 R F' R2 F U R' U'
26905	02.38	U' R2 F2 U R U' F2 R2 U R' U'
26906	02.16	R2 U2 R' F' R2 F U2 R' U' R' U'
26907	11.06+	F2 R F2 R F' U F R2 F R' U'
26908	03.08	U' F U2 R' F U R F U R' U'
26909	02.40	U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 F R' U'
26910	05.02	U F2 U' F U2 R' U' F U R' U'
26911	02.28	R' U2 F2 R' U R' F R2 F' R' U'
26912	01.25	R' U2 F' R' F' U2 F R U' R' U'
26913	01.44	R F U F2 R U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
26914	02.88	F' U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R U' R U'
26915	6.28+	U2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U' R' U2 R' U'
26916	02.65	R' F U' R F' R F R U2 R' U'
26917	02.09	R2 U' R' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
26918	02.88	U2 R2 U' R U F' U F' U' R' U'
26919	01.88	R2 F U' R' U' R2 U R' F' R' U'
26920	02.11	U2 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
26921	05.11	F U F' U F' R U2 F U' R' U'
26922	02.84	R2 F2 R' F U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 U'
26923	05.40	U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'
26924	02.13	U2 R U' R U F' U2 R F R' U'
26925	02.59	U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' F' R' U'
26926	02.18	R' F2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R' U'
26927	01.94	F2 U F' R F U2 R' F R F2 U'
26928	02.50	F R U2 R F U' R U' F2 R' U'
26929	02.88	R' F2 R2 F' R U2 F' R F2 R' U'
26930	03.43	R' U' R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U' R U'
26931	02.44	F R' U R F R' F2 R' U' R' U'
26932	5.30+	U2 F R2 U2 F U2 F R U R' U'
26933	02.11	R2 U2 F U2 F' U F R' F2 R U'
26934	02.28	F' U' F U2 F R U2 R' U' R' U'
26935	03.38	F U2 F R2 U2 F' U' R' U2 R' U'
26936	03.06	F2 U' F' R F2 U F' R F' R' U'
26937	02.50	R' U R' F' U' F2 R F U2 R' U'
26938	01.94	R U' R2 U F' R F2 R F R' U'
26939	02.56	U' R' U2 R' U' R F2 R U' R U'
26940	02.71	F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
26941	04.03	F' U R' U R F2 R F U2 R2 U'
26942	02.22	F R2 F' U' F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
26943	02.94	F' U2 R' U R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U'
26944	02.80	R F' R F2 U' F R' F2 U2 R2 U'
26945	01.77	U F R2 U2 F R2 U' F' U' R' U'
26946	02.27	U R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'
26947	03.50	R' U2 R F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
26948	DNF(2.27)	R' U R' F' U R U' F2 U' R U'
26949	02.50	F' U R' F' U F2 U' R2 F' R' U'
26950	01.94	F U' F U' R U R F U2 R' U'
26951	02.65	F R' F' U R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' U'
26952	02.40	R' U' R2 F2 R' F U R2 U' R' U'
26953	03.78	R' F R U2 F' R2 F R' U2 R' U'
26954	02.88	F' R2 U2 F2 U' F R F' U' R2 U'
26955	02.38	R' F R' U' F U F' R2 F' R' U'
26956	03.77	R F2 R U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R' U'
26957	01.71	F2 R2 U' F' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U'
26958	02.31	R U R2 U R2 F' U2 R' U' R' U'
26959	02.83	F U' R' U' R2 U' F2 U' R' F' U'
26960	3.97+	U R2 U F' U2 R F R2 U R2 U'
26961	02.16	R' F' R U2 F2 R F R' U' R' U'
26962	5.81+	F2 R2 U' R F R' U F U R' U'
26963	02.78	U R' U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U R' U'
26964	02.36	F R2 U R2 F' U' R2 U F2 R2 U'
26965	03.28	U2 R' F R2 U' R F R2 U R2 U'
26966	02.65	R U' F R' F' U2 R F' U R U'
26967	02.30	U' R F' U' R2 U F2 R F' R' U'
26968	02.08	U' R2 U' R F' U2 F2 R' F' R U'
26969	03.68	R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R' F U2 R' U'
26970	02.06	U' F R U2 R F U R F' R' U'
26971	02.83	F' R F2 R F' R U R2 U2 R2 U'
26972	04.30	F2 U2 F' R' U R U2 F2 U' R' U'
26973	01.94	R2 F2 U2 R' U F' U R U' R' U'
26974	02.50	U F2 R F U2 R' F U' F R' U'
26975	02.44	R F' R' F U2 F' U R' F2 R' U'
26976	02.31	R2 F U2 F' R' F' U R' U' R' U'
26977	03.43	F2 U' R' U F' R F2 R U' R' U'
26978	03.36	R' F' U' R' U R' U F U' R' U'
26979	01.56	F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U'
26980	02.66	U' R F' R F2 R F R2 F2 R' U'
26981	01.59	F2 R F2 U2 R' U F R' U2 F' U'
26982	01.83	R F' R' F R' U' F R' U R' U'
26983	02.43	F2 R U' R F' R' U2 R F' R' U'
26984	02.69	F U2 F' U R' U2 F' R U' R2 U'
26985	01.86	U' R' U R' F' R2 F' R U R U'
26986	01.86	R F2 U F' R2 F' R' F U2 R' U'
26987	03.36	U' F' R' F2 U R' F R' F' R' U'
26988	02.33	F U' F2 U F2 R' U' F U F' U'
26989	02.11	R2 F U2 F U' R2 F R F' R' U'
26990	01.81	F' R U F' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
26991	02.55	U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
26992	02.19	F2 U' R F' U F2 U' F2 U' R2 U'
26993	03.46	F U2 F U' R F2 U' R U' R' U'
26994	02.61	U R' U R' F2 U2 R F U2 R' U'
26995	02.90	R' F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R U2 R U'
26996	03.06	R2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U R' U' R' U'
26997	02.19	F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
26998	04.25	F2 R U2 F U R' U F' U' R' U'
26999	01.75	U F U' F2 U R' U' R' U R' U'
27000	01.96	U' R F R2 F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
27001	02.09	R2 U' R2 F' U F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
27002	02.52	F' R2 F2 R2 U' F R2 U2 F R2 U'
27003	01.91	U' R' U' F U2 F U2 F U' R U'
27004	04.21	F2 R' F R F' U' F' R2 U' R' U'
27005	02.97	U' R' F U' R' U' R' F U2 R' U'
27006	03.53	R' U F R2 F2 U R' F U R' U'
27007	03.61	R F U2 F' U' R F' U F R' U'
27008	12.15	R2 U2 R' U' F' U' F R' U2 R' U'
27009	01.84	F R' F' R2 U R F2 R' U' R' U'
27010	02.19	F' U2 F U2 F R U' R U R' U'
27011	02.58	U' R F R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
27012	02.34	F U2 F U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
27013	02.59	R U' F U2 F' R2 F2 U' F' R' U'
27014	DNF(2.65)	U' R' F R2 U' F U F U R' U'
27015	02.05	R2 U' F U' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U'
27016	01.90	F' R F' U2 F2 R F' R F2 R' U'
27017	02.65	F2 R' U F2 U' F R2 U F' R' U'
27018	02.13	U' F R2 F' R' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U'
27019	01.91	R U' F U F' U F2 R' F R' U'
27020	01.77	F' U R U' F U2 F R' U R' U'
27021	02.16	R' F' R F' R2 F2 U F' U' R2 U'
27022	02.61	R' F2 U R F' R' F R2 U R2 U'
27023	02.47	F' U2 R U' R' U F' R' U2 R' U'
27024	02.16	U' F U' R2 F R U2 R2 F' R2 U'
27025	02.72	R F U2 R' U F R F' U' R U'
27026	02.66	U2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U' R2 U R' U'
27027	02.18	U R' F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 F R2 U'
27028	01.71	U F U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' R' U'
27029	02.21	U' R U2 R F2 R U' R' U R' U'
27030	02.25	R2 U2 F U F2 R2 F' R U R' U'
27031	01.81	R' U F' R2 U F R2 F U' R2 U'
27032	02.16	U2 F' R' F R' U R F U2 R' U'
27033	02.61	U2 F R' F2 U' R' F' R U2 R' U'
27034	03.59	F R' U F' U' R2 F R U R' U'
27035	02.97	F' U' F2 R2 U F U F U' R' U'
27036	02.68	R' U' F' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
27037	02.05	F R' F R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R U'
27038	4.31+	R' U' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U F R' U'
27039	02.44	U' F' U' R F' R' F R' U R' U'
27040	02.41	F' R' U2 F U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
27041	04.08	R' F' U2 F R U2 F R' U' R' U'
27042	02.53	F' R F2 R F2 U' R' F' U R2 U'
27043	03.38	U' R F2 U' F R' U R2 U R' U'
27044	01.43	U' F' R F R U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
27045	02.02	U' R2 F2 R' F R F' R F2 R' U'
27046	02.03	U' R2 F' R U' R' F2 U F R' U'
27047	01.86	R' U R2 F' R' U2 R F' U2 R U'
27048	02.25	U R U2 R' F U F2 U2 F' R' U'
27049	02.53	U' R' U R U' R F2 R U2 R' U'
27050	02.38	U2 F' R' U' F2 R U R U2 R' U'
27051	02.83	U' R' U F2 R U2 R2 U' F R' U'
27052	03.21	F' R U F' U' F' U R2 U' R' U'
27053	04.43	U F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 F' U' R' U'
27054	02.83	U2 R' U F U2 F2 R U' F' R' U'
27055	02.33	F2 R F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R U'
27056	03.11	U F' U' R U' F2 U F' U' R' U'
27057	01.65	U F R' U' F' R U' R2 U2 R2 U'
27058	02.53	U' F U' F' U2 F' U F U2 R' U'
27059	4.41+	U F2 U2 R F' R' F R' U2 R' U'
27060	02.44	R2 U F U2 R F R U2 F' R' U'
27061	02.30	U2 R' F' R' F' U2 F R' F' R' U'
27062	02.65	F' R2 U' F2 R2 F U' F2 U2 R' U'
27063	02.93	F R' F R U R U R' U R' U'
27064	02.91	F' U2 F2 R' F' R' U R2 F R' U'
27065	01.61	R' F' U' F R2 U' R' F2 U R' U'
27066	03.03	R F' U' R2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
27067	01.63	U R F R' F2 U' R U' F2 R' U'
27068	02.18	U R' U R' F U' F' R U R' U'
27069	04.44	F R2 F R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
27070	02.41	F2 R2 F' R' U F U' R U' R' U'
27071	02.36	R' F' U' R U2 R U' R' F' R' U'
27072	02.11	U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U' R' U'
27073	03.36	U F' U F U R' U' F U' R' U'
27074	02.50	F2 U' F R' F' U2 R U2 F' R' U'
27075	02.88	R2 F U' F R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
27076	02.46	R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U R2 U'
27077	01.81	R' F2 U' R F U2 F R2 F R' U'
27078	02.36	R' U2 R2 U' R F' U R' U' R' U'
27079	5.06+	U' R F' U' F' U2 F2 R U2 R' U'
27080	01.94	R2 U F U' F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
27081	02.40	R F' U' R U' F2 U R' F2 R2 U'
27082	02.30	U R U2 R' U2 R U' F U' R' U'
27083	02.13	R U R F' U R F2 R2 U R2 U'
27084	02.52	R U F' U F' U' R F' U R' U'
27085	01.97	F' U2 F R' F' U F2 R2 U R' U'
27086	02.02	R2 F2 U F R U2 R F' U R' U'
27087	4.41+	F2 U2 F' U R U R2 U' F R' U'
27088	02.09	R' U R U' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
27089	04.77	F' U' R' U R2 F R' U2 R' F' U'
27090	02.02	F2 R' U' F U2 R' U' F U R' U'
27091	02.05	U R' U F2 U F2 R' F U R U'
27092	01.66	U2 F' U' F2 U F U2 R F' R' U'
27093	02.84	U' F R' U F U' R2 F U2 R2 U'
27094	02.06	R2 U' F R2 U' R U R' U2 R' U'
27095	01.94	U R2 F' U' R' U F2 R' U R' U'
27096	01.80	R' U F2 U F U' F' R' F2 R' U'
27097	02.31	F' U' R F' U R' F R' U' R2 U'
27098	02.22	R' F2 U F' U F' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
27099	02.30	F U' R U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 R' U'
27100	02.11	F2 U R U' R F' U F2 U' R2 U'
27101	03.47	R2 F2 U2 R F' U2 F' U F2 R2 U'
27102	02.38	U F' R U2 F' U' F' R' U2 F' U'
27103	01.90	F2 R U2 F' R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
27104	02.78	U2 R' F2 R2 U F' R F2 U2 R' U'
27105	02.13	F R2 U' F' U R' U R2 F2 R' U'
27106	02.69	U' F2 R U' F' R' U R2 F' R2 U'
27107	02.05	R' F R U' R F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
27108	02.21	R' F2 R F R F U' R2 U2 R' U'
27109	03.47	F' R U R2 U2 F2 U' F R2 F' U'
27110	02.25	R2 F' R F U F U R2 F' R2 U'
27111	02.91	R2 F' U R U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U'
27112	03.03	F R' U2 F' R2 F' R F U' R' U'
27113	01.84	R' U' R2 U' R' F U R' U2 R U'
27114	02.84	F R2 U' F2 R2 F U R' U2 R2 U'
27115	02.08	U' F2 R U F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U'
27116	01.96	R U2 R' U R' U' R U' F' R' U'
27117	02.00	R' U' F U' F2 U' F' R2 F R2 U'
27118	01.80	U2 R' U F' U' R U' F2 U2 R' U'
27119	02.03	U' F' R' U' F2 R F U2 F2 R2 U'
27120	02.78	R' U F' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R' U'
27121	01.41	U' R F' R2 F' U F2 R U R' U'
27122	05.43	F U2 F R F' R F R' F' R' U'
27123	02.13	R2 F U2 F U F2 R' F U R' U'
27124	01.90	U' F2 R' U R U F R' U' R' U'
27125	02.05	U2 R' F R' F R' F2 R2 F' R' U'
27126	02.08	R' U2 R U2 F R F R2 U' R2 U'
27127	02.86	F2 U' R2 U R U2 R F2 U' R' U'
27128	02.21	F' R2 F R2 U' F U' R2 F R' U'
27129	02.13	F2 R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
27130	02.28	R U' F2 R' F R2 U' R U' R' U'
27131	01.68	U R2 F2 U' F U' R F2 U' R2 U'
27132	01.65	F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U F2 U' R' U'
27133	01.96	F2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U'
27134	01.69	R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U R' U' R' U'
27135	02.71	R2 F2 U R' F R' U F2 U' R2 U'
27136	02.28	R F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R U' R' U'
27137	02.25	R F' R2 F R' U R' F2 U2 R' U'
27138	3.78+	R' U F2 U R U' F R U2 R' U'
27139	02.91	U' R U F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
27140	04.05	R U2 R' U2 R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U'
27141	4.88+	R' U2 F' U R U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
27142	4.59+	F' R U2 R2 F U' F' R U2 R2 U'
27143	02.16	F2 R2 U' R F' U R' U' F' R' U'
27144	01.90	R' F2 U R2 U F' U2 R' U' R' U'
27145	02.46	U' R' U F' R2 F' R2 U' F2 R' U'
27146	02.08	R' U' F R F' U2 R' F U2 R' U'
27147	02.00	R F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F U' F2 U'
27148	02.03	R F R F2 U' F U' F2 U' R' U'
27149	02.97	U2 R' U' R U2 R F R2 U' R' U'
27150	03.09	R2 U2 R U' F2 R F' R' U R U'
27151	01.53	F2 R' U F2 R' F U2 F U' R2 U'
27152	03.03	U' F' U2 R U' R2 U' R' F R' U'
27153	02.21	F U' R U2 F' R2 F' R' U' R' U'
27154	03.16	F R' U R2 F2 U F' R U' R' U'
27155	02.13	U2 F R U' R2 F' U R' U' F2 U'
27156	01.80	F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' F U2 F' R' U'
27157	02.59	R2 F' R' F U' R' F R2 U R' U'
27158	01.66	R F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
27159	12.94	U F U' F' R' F2 U R' U' R' U'
27160	04.18	F' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U2 F' R' U'
27161	02.28	R F2 R F' R2 F2 R2 F' U R' U'
27162	02.27	R2 U F2 R2 U F U2 R U R' U'
27163	02.63	R' U F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
27164	02.58	R2 F R' F' R2 F' R2 U F2 R2 U'
27165	03.31	F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U' R U' R2 U'
27166	02.30	U F2 R' F U' F U R2 U2 R' U'
27167	05.22	U F' R U2 F' R2 F R' F' R' U'
27168	02.11	F' R U' F2 R F U' R' U' R' U'
27169	02.53	R F2 U2 R U' F2 U R2 F' R' U'
27170	02.46	U F' R2 F U2 F' R' U' F' R' U'
27171	01.96	U' R' U F' U' R' F U' F2 R' U'
27172	02.69	U2 R F U2 F U R U R' F' U'
27173	02.34	U R U F2 R' U' R2 U F2 R2 U'
27174	02.22	U R2 U F' U' R U R' U R' U'
27175	03.41	U' F U F2 R' F R U F2 R' U'
27176	02.05	F' R' U F2 R' U' R2 U F R' U'
27177	02.28	F2 R U' R F' U F' R U' R' U'
27178	02.05	U F2 R' F2 U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
27179	02.25	U R2 U' F2 R' U F2 R U2 R U'
27180	03.36	U2 F' R U2 F R2 U2 F' U R2 U'
27181	02.84	F' U F U' F2 R' F2 R2 F' R' U'
27182	01.91	F2 U2 F U F2 U' R F2 U2 R' U'
27183	02.33	U' R' F' R U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U'
27184	02.15	U2 F' R' F U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
27185	01.86	R' U2 R F2 U' F R2 F U2 R2 U'
27186	3.94+	R2 U2 F R2 U' F U2 F U R2 U'
27187	02.09	U F U2 F U' R' U F2 R2 F' U'
27188	02.56	U' F2 U' R2 U F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
27189	05.19	F2 R U' F2 U' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
27190	02.11	U R F' R U' F R U' F2 R2 U'
27191	02.40	U' R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R U2 R' U'
27192	02.91	U F2 R U' F R F2 R' U' R' U'
27193	01.97	U2 F' U' F2 U' F R2 F' U R' U'
27194	02.56	F2 U R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' F R' U'
27195	01.94	R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U F' U' R' U'
27196	02.46	F' U R' F U2 R U' R2 F R' U'
27197	02.44	U' F2 R U R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
27198	03.34	R U' F2 R2 U F' U' R U R' U'
27199	5.13+	R F' U2 F' U' F R2 U' F2 R2 U'
27200	04.28	U2 R U R' U2 R' F2 R' U R' U'
27201	03.27	R' F R2 F U2 R' U' R F2 R' U'
27202	02.18	U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
27203	01.96	R' F' U' F2 U' R U' F2 U R' U'
27204	01.84	R2 F R F R' U R' F2 U R' U'
27205	02.75	F U F R' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
27206	3.38+	U' F' R2 U R2 F' R' F' U' R' U'
27207	02.47	R U2 R U F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
27208	02.65	U2 R F' U' F' U2 F' U R F' U'
27209	3.66+	F R U R' F U' R F' U R' U'
27210	02.66	F2 R F2 U2 F' U' R2 F U R' U'
27211	02.46	F U2 R U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
27212	DNF(0.00)	U2 F' U' F2 U R' U' R' U' R' U'
27213	02.52	R2 U' F' U R U2 F2 U' F R' U'
27214	03.19	U' R U2 R U R' U R' F' R' U'
27215	02.30	F R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 F' R' U'
27216	02.22	U R2 F U2 R' F R' U F2 R' U'
27217	04.50	F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R F2 U R' U'
27218	01.75	R F' U F' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
27219	05.16	U F' U' F R U' F2 R2 F' R' U'
27220	02.00	R' F2 R' F' R2 F U R2 F R' U'
27221	02.63	F' U F2 R F2 R2 F' R U R U'
27222	01.93	F2 R F' U2 R2 F R U2 F R' U'
27223	5.81+	F' U R U' R F' U' R F' R' U'
27224	03.96	U' R' F R U' F2 U' F' U2 R U'
27225	03.27	U F2 U' R F2 R U2 R U R' U'
27226	04.13	U R F2 R2 F' R U' R U' R' U'
27227	02.63	F R2 F' U F2 R' F' R2 U R' U'
27228	02.31	F2 R' U2 R' U F' R U' F2 R U'
27229	02.44	F U R' F' U' R U2 F U' R2 U'
27230	02.58	F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' F' U' R' U'
27231	02.50	R F U2 F R' U' F' R F2 R U'
27232	04.80	U' R2 U' R2 F R U R' U' R U'
27233	03.13	R U R' U R F2 U R U R' U'
27234	05.72	U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
27235	02.75	F U' F U R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 U'
27236	02.66	R' F2 U' R F' R2 U' R' F2 R' U'
27237	02.84	R' F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' F R' U'
27238	02.58	R2 U R U2 F R' U' F U F' U'
27239	01.91	U' F2 U' F U2 R2 F R' U2 R' U'
27240	02.71	F2 R F' R U' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
27241	01.69	R' F' R F U2 R F' R2 U' R' U'
27242	01.86	F2 U' R' F U' R F2 U F' R' U'
27243	02.55	F U2 F U R2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U'
27244	02.38	U2 R2 F' R U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U'
27245	02.03	F U' R F' R2 F' U2 R U R2 U'
27246	02.16	F R2 U R' F' R F R' U R' U'
27247	02.69	U R F2 U' R U R F U' R2 U'
27248	03.02	F2 R' F R F' R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
27249	11.31	R' U R U' R' F R2 U2 F R U'
27250	02.47	R F U F' U R2 U F' U R2 U'
27251	02.69	R2 U' F R F2 U' F R U' R' U'
27252	03.55	U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U'
27253	5.90+	F2 R F U' F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
27254	4.41+	F U2 F2 R' F' U2 F' R' U' R' U'
27255	03.18	R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R' F U'
27256	02.46	F R2 F U' F2 U' F R U2 R' U'
27257	02.31	R F' R2 U R F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
27258	03.34	U' R' F' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U'
27259	02.11	F R2 F U' R U2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
27260	02.78	U2 F' R2 F' U2 F U F U' R' U'
27261	03.06	R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U R2 F' R' U'
27262	02.03	F U' F2 R' F2 R' U R F' R' U'
27263	02.83	R2 F R' F R2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U'
27264	02.77	R' F' U2 R2 F R' U' F U R' U'
27265	02.53	R F2 U' R' F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
27266	05.11	R U2 F U' R U' R U F' R' U'
27267	02.53	U R2 F2 R' U F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
27268	02.75	F R' F2 U' F U' F R' U2 R' U'
27269	03.18	R2 U2 F' R F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
27270	02.27	F2 R F2 R F R U2 R F R' U'
27271	04.19	R2 F U F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
27272	02.61	F U F2 U F2 R U F' U' R' U'
27273	02.30	F2 U2 R' F R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U'
27274	02.16	R2 U2 R' F U R U' R2 U2 R' U'
27275	02.21	U2 F' R2 U F U' R F' U' R' U'
27276	02.93	F R' U F' R U' F2 R2 U' F' U'
27277	01.86	R2 F R2 U' R' U F2 R' F' R' U'
27278	02.80	R' U2 R F' U R F2 R' U' R U'
27279	10.80+	R2 U2 R U' F2 R F2 U2 F' R U'
27280	02.53	U' F2 R F2 R F' R' U' F R' U'
27281	02.50	U2 R F2 R U F2 U R' U R2 U'
27282	02.96	F' U' F' U2 R U2 R2 F' U' R' U'
27283	03.33	R F2 R F' U2 R2 F R F R2 U'
27284	02.11	F R F2 R U' R2 U R2 F' R' U'
27285	01.94	U' F2 U F2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U'
27286	02.93	F2 U2 R U F U2 R' F R F2 U'
27287	01.61	U R U2 R U R U2 F' U' R' U'
27288	02.11	U2 F U' F' U R' F U2 F R' U'
27289	02.13	R' F' U2 R F' R' F U2 R2 F' U'
27290	01.78	R' F U' F U' R' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
27291	02.71	U F R' F2 R' U2 F R F R U'
27292	02.11	R2 U R' F R2 U' F' R2 U' R' U'
27293	02.58	R2 F' R U' F R' U' R U' R2 U'
27294	02.09	U F U R2 F R U R2 U' R' U'
27295	01.97	F2 U' F R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
27296	03.02	R' U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
27297	01.94	U2 F U' R2 U' R F' R U2 R' U'
27298	02.58	U2 F' U R' F2 U F' R' U R' U'
27299	02.61	U' F2 R2 U' F U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
27300	03.08	F2 U F U2 F' R' U R' U2 R2 U'
27301	02.53	F U' F R2 F U' R U' F' R2 U'
27302	03.65	U F' U R' U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
27303	03.00	R2 U' F R' F2 R F2 R F' R' U'
27304	02.75	U2 R F' U R2 F' U R U R U'
27305	01.94	F2 U R2 U2 F R' F U2 F R2 U'
27306	02.25	U2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
27307	01.91	R U' F2 U R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U'
27308	02.91	F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 R' U' R' U'
27309	02.19	F R' U F2 R' U F' R' F2 R' U'
27310	02.11	U' F2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
27311	02.25	U2 F2 U2 F R F2 R F' U2 R' U'
27312	02.19	U' R' U2 R' F U F' R' U' R' U'
27313	02.88	U' F R U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U'
27314	04.52	F2 R F U R' F R' U2 F' R' U'
27315	02.16	R' F' R2 F U' R' U' R U' R' U'
27316	02.58	U2 R F' U R U' R' F' U' R' U'
27317	02.84	F2 U2 R F R' U F' U F R' U'
27318	02.94	F' U R2 U F U2 F' U F' R' U'
27319	06.36	R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U'
27320	02.27	U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' R F' R' U'
27321	02.11	R' U F U' F R' U R U' R2 U'
27322	02.72	R' F U F U2 R U' R U' R' U'
27323	01.94	R U2 R U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
27324	03.03	R' F2 R U' F2 U F R2 F R' U'
27325	02.81	U2 F R2 U F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
27326	02.55	U' R2 U R2 U F U R' U' R' U'
27327	02.46	R F' R U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' F U'
27328	03.44	R' U' F' R2 U F' U R2 U R' U'
27329	02.47	F R U2 F2 R' F2 U R U R' U'
27330	03.65	F U2 R2 F' U' R' F U' F R' U'
27331	02.38	R' F U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
27332	02.61	U2 R U2 F' R' F2 U F2 U R' U'
27333	02.13	U F2 U' F' R U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
27334	6.19+	U' F R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
27335	01.97	U2 R2 F' R' F U' R F2 U2 R' U'
27336	02.28	U R' U F R' U' F R' U' R' U'
27337	02.55	U R2 F2 R' U R U F U' R' U'
27338	03.34	R F R2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U'
27339	05.11	F2 R U2 F' U F' U R2 U' R2 U'
27340	01.86	U' R F2 U2 F' R F R U R' U'
27341	02.41	F2 U R2 U' R F' U F' U' R2 U'
27342	02.06	F2 R F2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
27343	02.88	F2 U F2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U'
27344	02.33	U F2 R2 U' R F' U' R' U2 R U'
27345	02.40	F' R' F2 R' U F2 U' R F R' U'
27346	02.46	U2 R2 U' R2 F R U2 F' U' R' U'
27347	02.34	F' R F' R' U F2 U F' U' R' U'
27348	02.36	R2 U' R U' F U R' U F R U'
27349	02.71	F U' F R' U' R2 F R U' R U'
27350	02.78	U' R U' F U' F2 U' R2 F' R U'
27351	02.41	F U' F' R F U' F2 R' U' R' U'
27352	01.83	F2 U2 R' U F R2 F R2 F R' U'
27353	02.08	F' R F2 U' R' U R2 F' U' R' U'
27354	02.16	R2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U'
27355	02.77	R U' F' U2 R F2 U' R' U R2 U'
27356	02.72	U R' U R2 F' U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
27357	02.88	U' R U' F U' R' U' R U2 R' U'
27358	04.25	U' R2 F2 R U' R2 U R2 U R' U'
27359	01.75	F U' R2 F R U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
27360	02.50	R F' R U R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U'
27361	02.25	U' R' U' R2 F R F U' F R2 U'
27362	02.16	F2 R2 F R U2 F' U2 R' F' R' U'
27363	03.38	U R2 U F U' F U' R' F' R' U'
27364	01.63	F U2 F' R2 F R' U' R U2 R' U'
27365	04.03	R2 F U' R' U' F R2 U' F' R' U'
27366	01.88	R F' R F R' F R' U2 F2 R' U'
27367	11.63	U' R U' R2 F R' F2 R U' R2 U'
27368	03.88	F2 R' F' U' F2 R U' R2 F R2 U'
27369	02.41	F2 U R F2 R F U' R' U2 R2 U'
27370	02.63	U2 R F' U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U'
27371	04.21	U' R U R2 F' R U2 R' U' R' U'
27372	02.31	R2 F R F U' F2 R F' U R' U'
27373	02.13	U F2 U F2 U' R U2 R' F R' U'
27374	02.59	U' R U' F R' F U' R U2 R2 U'
27375	01.88	U' R2 U' R2 U' F U' R2 F2 R2 U'
27376	02.03	U F' U' F2 R F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
27377	01.93	F R2 U F2 U F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
27378	02.06	F R' U R' F' R F R' U2 R' U'
27379	02.61	F' U' R2 U R2 F' U F' U R' U'
27380	02.08	R' F2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F R' U'
27381	02.19	F' U' F U2 F2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
27382	02.18	F' U' R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F' R' U'
27383	04.02	U2 F' U' R2 U2 F R' F2 U R' U'
27384	02.43	F2 R F' R U' R U R2 F' R' U'
27385	02.03	F2 U F R F2 U2 F' R U2 R' U'
27386	03.43	U' F2 U F R2 F R F2 U' R U'
27387	02.30	R F2 U' R U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
27388	03.18	R' F2 R' F' R2 U' R F2 U2 R' U'
27389	4.66+	F2 R' F' R2 F' R2 U R U2 R' U'
27390	02.53	R' F' R2 F' R' U' R' U F2 R2 U'
27391	02.00	U2 F' R U' R F2 R F2 U R' U'
27392	02.55	F2 R' U' R' U2 F U R' F R' U'
27393	01.65	F2 U F' U2 F R' F' U2 F' R' U'
27394	03.41	U' R U' R F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
27395	02.05	U R2 F2 U F' R U' F2 U2 R' U'
27396	02.40	F2 U F2 R' U' F' U2 R U R' U'
27397	02.28	F U F2 R' U R2 U F2 U R' U'
27398	02.63	F R' F2 R' F2 R2 U' F' U R' U'
27399	02.63	U F' R2 U R' U R2 F' U' R' U'
27400	02.90	R' F U2 F U F' U F2 U' R2 U'
27401	04.96	R2 F' R' U R2 F' U R F2 R' U'
27402	02.43	R' U' R2 F' U' F2 U F U2 F2 U'
27403	03.05	R F U R' U' R2 U' F U' R U'
27404	03.08	R2 U2 F' R F U2 F' R U' R' U'
27405	02.50	F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
27406	02.02	U' R U2 R' U2 F U2 F' U R2 U'
27407	02.59	R' F2 U F2 U R' U R' U2 R' U'
27408	02.15	U2 F' R F' U F2 R2 F' U2 R U'
27409	02.09	U' R2 F R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
27410	3.93+	F U2 F R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
27411	03.30	R U R' U2 F2 R U R' F2 R' U'
27412	04.84	R' U R' U F2 U R2 U F' R2 U'
27413	02.46	F2 R F2 U2 F' R F' R U' R2 U'
27414	02.68	U F' U' R U' F U' F U R2 U'
27415	03.93	R F U2 R U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
27416	02.13	U2 F2 R2 U F' R U2 F U' R' U'
27417	03.27	F' R U R' F R2 F R2 U R' U'
27418	02.05	R' F2 U2 F R' U2 R' U F2 R' U'
27419	02.00	R2 U R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 U'
27420	01.96	F U' F R' U2 R2 F R2 U2 R' U'
27421	03.09	U R2 U' F' U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
27422	02.06	U R U F' R' F2 R F' U R' U'
27423	02.33	U' R F R2 F2 U2 F' R U R2 U'
27424	02.25	F2 R' U F' R2 F U R' U2 R' U'
27425	04.78	R2 F R' F2 U R2 U' R F2 R' U'
27426	02.41	F2 U R F' R U F2 R2 U R' U'
27427	03.02	R2 F' U R' F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
27428	02.15	U R2 U F' U' R2 F R2 F' R' U'
27429	02.09	F2 R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
27430	02.13	R F2 R F' U' R U2 R U' R' U'
27431	02.19	F' R U2 R F' U' F R U2 R' U'
27432	01.91	R U R' F R2 U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
27433	02.61	U2 F R' F2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U'
27434	02.86	R U2 F R' U2 R' U2 F U R' U'
27435	02.61	F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R F' U R2 U'
27436	02.11	U2 F R U' R F2 R' F U2 R' U'
27437	02.28	U' R2 U' R' F U' R U F R U'
27438	02.27	R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
27439	04.08	U F2 U' R2 U' F U R U' R' U'
27440	02.71	F R U2 F U' F U2 R' F2 R' U'
27441	03.11	U' R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' U R2 U'
27442	02.53	U' R' F' R F' R U' R U' R2 U'
27443	02.50	U' R F' U F' U2 F R U2 R2 U'
27444	03.09	U F2 R U2 R' F U2 R' F2 R' U'
27445	01.75	R F2 U' R U' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
27446	02.31	U F' U' R U' F2 R2 U' F' R' U'
27447	02.90	U R2 F R2 F' R2 F' U F2 R U'
27448	02.09	U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' R U2 R' U'
27449	02.50	F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
27450	02.41	R' U' F R2 F2 U F' R2 F' R' U'
27451	01.72	F2 U F' U2 F R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
27452	4.33+	U R F' R F U F2 U F2 R' U'
27453	04.09	U' F2 U2 R F' R F' R U' R' U'
27454	02.55	R' F2 U' R2 F2 U F' U F' R' U'
27455	01.91	R' F2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2
27456	02.03	R2 F' U R F U' R' F U2 R2 U'
27457	02.09	U R' U2 F U2 F' R F' U2 R' U'
27458	02.27	U F R2 U' R' F' U' F' U2 R2 U'
27459	02.47	R U2 R F' R U2 F R2 U' R' U'
27460	02.21	R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U R U2 R' U'
27461	01.80	F R' F' U F2 U R' U F' R2 U'
27462	02.00	F2 R' F' R U' F R F2 U' R' U'
27463	03.84	F2 R F' R' U2 R' F' R U2 R' U'
27464	02.72	F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 R U' F' R' U'
27465	01.90	U R F' R2 F' U R F2 U2 R' U'
27466	02.15	R F2 R' F2 R F R F' U' R2 U'
27467	03.09	U F2 U R' F U F' R2 U' R2 U'
27468	02.11	F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U' R2 U R' U'
27469	02.68	R U2 R F R2 U R' U F2 R' U'
27470	02.02	F' U' F2 R U F U2 R' U' R' U'
27471	02.59	F2 R2 F' U' F R U2 F' U R2 U'
27472	02.63	F R2 U F' U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
27473	02.71	U' R U2 R' U F2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
27474	02.38	U F' U R' U2 R' F R' U R2 U'
27475	01.80	R' U F U' F' R2 U R2 U' R' U'
27476	02.84	R U' F R' F2 R U' R' U2 F' U'
27477	01.97	F' R2 U F' U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
27478	02.44	F2 R2 F' U F2 R2 F' R U R' U'
27479	02.58	R' F R' F U R' F2 R U' R' U'
27480	01.69	U2 R' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U'
27481	02.44	U F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U'
27482	04.44	U F U2 R' F U2 R2 F U2 R' U'
27483	02.71	R F2 U R' U2 F R2 U2 F R' U'
27484	02.15	F' R' U' R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U'
27485	04.09	R2 F2 U R2 U' F U F' U' R2 U'
27486	02.19 F R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'
27487	03.00	F' U F' U R2 F' U' F' U R' U'
27488	02.06	F2 R2 U' F U' F' U2 F' U2 R' U'
27489	4.08+	R U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R U' R' U'


----------



## JasonK (Nov 10, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> worst time: 57.08


lmao


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2012)

JasonK said:


> lmao



Yeah, no idea how that happened. I don't think I got any pops...


----------



## istanful (Nov 10, 2012)

Sub1 megaminx avg 12: 59.85


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 10, 2012)

WTF what is with the solves like 1857 DNF(0.00) U2 F2 U R F' R U2 R U R' U'?


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 10, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF what is with the solves like 1857 DNF(0.00) U2 F2 U R F' R U2 R U R' U'?



Out of inspection?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 10, 2012)

First sub-30 ao10: 29.05


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 10, 2012)

5x5 Ao12 pb, first five are 2:04.20
The 1:54 was pll skip. Interestingly I only really improved my edge pairing, the rest stayed pretty much the same (30-40 sec centers. 20-25 sec 3x3)

Average of 12: 2:08.81
1. 1:59.05 r' l2 u b d' f b d' l2 f' R r2 u U d l2 B d2 L R' F2 B2 f2 U F U l2 F u2 r U2 R f' l d l' L' U2 b2 L' r' u l2 D' b' R L2 D R r b' R' L2 D2 d2 f F d2 l F' 
2. 2:11.39 u2 F2 b r' d' r' B2 u' f2 U' L2 r2 l2 b2 r F2 d2 r u B' u' b' d U' b d' F2 D2 f2 D' l' B R2 f R l2 r2 D l U2 l' d2 B' l b2 L2 l u2 R2 U D2 b' D R2 r' B2 f D2 b' U2 
3. 2:17.37 U2 F L2 r' u D B2 D' d u F2 R' U' d2 D R' U2 d' R' F D' U L' R' f R D' B r2 f2 D2 R' L f2 F r' R' F2 r U D2 B' U2 b' f2 r2 b' R' U2 r2 L F' B' R2 f2 U' b2 D' d' L' 
4. 2:00.54 u2 l u b d F u b2 d R' r2 b u B2 u' l' u l R' d2 b' d' l u' f' D' d' l D2 u2 U' b D u B' L' D' u F2 U2 r D b F d' b D B' b R2 b' l2 f r2 R2 u L2 U' b D2 
5. 2:00.66 b d B' r L2 D' f' R d2 r2 F l2 u U d' B D2 F l R2 b' l2 d2 u2 D' b' d2 R' B R' d' l L' u2 l2 d2 L B2 d2 U2 R b' R2 B' b2 d' u2 F2 u L2 f2 U r2 f2 R2 r F' l u2 D 
6. 2:19.51 U2 l2 D2 f2 u' D2 L R' b D' d' F2 f' L2 f' u' l d b F2 R b' r' F2 b u' F2 L u R2 l U' f2 u' U F2 D' B' r' D2 B f2 F2 r U' F U d' B2 l' L b2 f' u' f2 b2 U' F L2 l' 
7. 2:07.01 d l u' l' b D F f D f2 U F' b r f' U' D u d2 F' b' B f' L2 f D' U2 R2 d2 F b B r R' b' U2 u2 l' f D2 b u f d' l d' U f2 u2 r2 b2 l2 f2 U' b2 u b2 U2 F l2 
8. 2:12.50 R D L' D' u2 r d D2 F' b' L2 R2 r' b2 B2 f L l2 u B2 d' r' D l2 D b D2 R2 d2 B2 F L r2 l2 B R' r' f L' F d b' U' d2 D' u2 l U B D' L' f' D' l B' U2 R L' F' R 
9. (2:23.38) R' l B' r' d2 U B' u B' r' D' U R' U l2 R U2 f2 F r2 U' d' D2 b' U2 u' D2 r' D' R2 b2 r D2 B d' b' d2 l' b2 R D2 u b2 d f' L' d' B' D' B2 D2 r' d' F b2 l2 R' L F2 r2 
10. (1:54.60) d2 r d U u2 f b u2 d r D r F D F2 d' L2 u D2 U' R b2 L2 l B D' F R D F' d F2 D d F u R' l' b' B' F' L' D2 l' R' r2 f' R D' l2 u r u' b' U' R2 D' d' R' b' 
11. 2:13.23 u f' U b' u D2 l' D2 F L2 f U' F' R' U l r U' D f2 F' L2 b r' f' F2 L b F' f2 d2 r' f b r' U' L2 f2 F R' B R2 D' u U' d' r2 F2 d B2 d' F R2 L' F2 B L B' u' R 
12. 2:06.80 F' f' u' l2 u' b2 d r2 l2 f F' L' b' l2 b' u l2 F' r u2 D r2 F' B b d' b' l u2 B2 u' d2 f F2 D' R2 d F D' d' U' r2 D' b F L' R2 u2 d' R2 l' L' b' D' u' F' U' f2 r' F2


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2012)

2.32 mo100


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 10, 2012)

Finally got a decent stackmatted ao12 on video
Best average of 12: 15.60
3-14 - 15.41 15.36 16.09 (21.53) 17.33 (12.59) 16.15 16.38 16.53 14.56 14.38 13.80
all fullstep


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 11, 2012)

5.98 pyraminx average of 12. First sub 6.

Average of 12: 5.98
1. 6.35 U L' U L' B' L R U' B l b' u 
2. 4.61 U L U R B U' B' L' r' b' 
3. 5.81 U R' U B' R B L B l r' b u 
4. 6.72 R U' B' U L B R U r' u 
5. 5.68 U' R B' R' L B R' B l u' 
6. 5.35 U B U' L' U R U B' b' 
7. (8.81) L' R B' U R' U' L' B l' r' b' u' 
8. 4.70 U L' U' B' U' B' L' U' r 
9. 5.09 U L B' U B' L' R' L b' u 
10. 8.78 L U L R B U L B' R' l' r' b' 
11. (2.81) L R L B R L' R L' b 
12. 6.66 U' R' L' B' R' L' U L'

2.81 single was a lol pyra scramble


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 11, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF what is with the solves like 1857 DNF(0.00) U2 F2 U R F' R U2 R U R' U'?





ThomasJE said:


> Out of inspection?



Yeah, either that, or I messed up badly and pressed reset when the stackmat was still going.



ben1996123 said:


> 2.32 mo100



Damnit you are too fast for the small amount of EGs you know.  I need to start improving again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Damnit you are too fast for the small amount of EGs you know.  I need to start improving again.



I duneven use the EG that I know.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 11, 2012)

It's cuz he keyboard


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 11, 2012)

12.61 Average of 25. Yes, my sessions have a length of 25 solves, problem? 
I'm on my way to sub13


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 11, 2012)

NL single pb:
1. 10.65 D2 F B D F2 R2 D R U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 11, 2012)

1st sub-40 average of 20 3x3 solves


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yay! pb.
Average of 12: 9.89 
1. 10.04 U2 R2 B' L' D2 F' R' L' U' R' L2 D2 L' U2 D2 F2 L U2 D2 B2 
2. 10.04 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D R B D B' F U R2 B' L' F2 
3. 9.60 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U' L' R' F U' L D B U2 B L R2 
4. 9.44 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 D L' B2 F' R2 D2 B' R D' L R U2 
5. 9.59 D F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 U F' R D2 R' F' U' L D F' U 
6. 9.60 F2 D R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 F' D R D2 L' B2 F2 L2 F U' 
7. (11.69) F L2 B D2 U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 U2 L F' D2 U' B U' B D' L' 
8. 9.14 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 B R2 U F' D U2 F2 L D2 B' U F' 
9. (8.60) R L U2 B L F' R' L2 U F B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 
10. 11.10 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' U B' L2 U L' D' R' D' L2 F' D' 
11. 10.50 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' U B' R2 D2 F' L U2 L2 R' D2 
12. 9.81 R' F R B' L2 F2 D R2 U L2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 11, 2012)

just done a quick roux average and got a PB average of 5

Average of 5: 17.08
1. 17.09 
2. 18.46 
3. (20.62) 
4. 15.68 
5. (15.08)


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 11, 2012)

After 6 months i finally touched my pyramninx again, I can vaguely remember how to solve it with intuitive keyhole
Dat progression:
1. 1:19.68 U' B' L' B U B R' L' l' r' u' 
2. 52.40 U' R U L U' R L B' l' r 
3. 53.09 U B U' R' L R U' L' R l r u' 
4. 1:07.49 U R U L' U B R L B' l' r b' u 
5. 42.40 R B' L U' R B L' B u 
6. (1:30.10) L' U R' L R' L' R L' l r b u' 
(...)
20. 20.34 R' U R' U R' L U B l' b u' 
21. 30.84 B' L B R L B' L U l r b u' 
22. 1:14.29 U L U' L B' U' R' U B l' r b' u' 
23. 27.69 R U B' U' R' B R' r' b' u 
24. (15.18) B' U' L' U R B' L' r b u' 
25. 55.51 U L U' L' R L' U' B L' r' b 
26. 28.11 R' U' B U L' U' R B' l' r' 
27. 23.51 U' R U R' B U L' R b' u' 
28. 59.35 U' L' U R L B R U' B' r' b 
29. 34.48 U' B L' B R' B' L' r b u 
30. 34.38 U L U' R L' U L B r' b u'


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 20. 20.34 R' U R' U R' L U B l' b u'
> 21. 30.84 B' L B R L B' L U l r b u'
> 22. 1:14.29 U L U' L B' U' R' U B l' r b' u'
> 23. 27.69 R U B' U' R' B R' r' b' u
> ...



dat consis9.9repeatingcy


----------



## Julian (Nov 12, 2012)

7.90 B D B' L' U' R' B' D' B2 L D2 F U2 F R2 B D2 L2 F L2 B'

x z' U' R' U x' D2 F
U' R U' R' U y R U' R'
U3 R' U' R U' R' U' R
y' L' U' L
y' R' U' R
U' U R U' R' U R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U

8th sub-8.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 12, 2012)

15.57 AO5

17.05 AO12

OH


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess I'm decent at pyraminx now. Both are PB's and by a lot.

Average of 12: 4.989
1. 3.896 U' R L U' B' R U L B l' r' 
2. 3.328 U' L U' B' R U' R U' B b u' 
3. 5.320 U R U' R B' U' B U' l r 
4. 5.444 U R U' L' R L B' L l r b' 
5. (2.808) R B' U B U B' R U 
6. 5.512 U L U' L U B U L B' l' b u 
7. 4.507 L' R U R B L U L l 
8. (7.136) U L B' R' L' R' B U L' l b u 
9. 5.432 U R U R L' R' L R' r b' u 
10. 6.600 R B U L B L B' R' l b u' 
11. 5.288 U' R B' U' L' B U' B' l b 
12. 4.560 U' L R' B U' B R' L B' l b 

And the avg of 5 is:
Average of 5: 4.181
1. 3.896 U' R L U' B' R U L B l' r' 
2. 3.328 U' L U' B' R U' R U' B b u' 
3. 5.320 U R U' R B' U' B U' l r 
4. (5.444) U R U' L' R L B' L l r b' 
5. (2.808) R B' U B U B' R U


----------



## JasonK (Nov 12, 2012)

That's definitely decent, congrats :tu


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 12, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> I guess I'm decent at pyraminx now. Both are PB's and by a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHA! Just did this:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.81
worst time: 6.13

current avg5: 5.38 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 4.38 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 4.97 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 4.97 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 4.97 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 4.97

Average of 12: 4.97
1. 4.72 U R' L' B L' R U' B' b 
2. (6.13) R L' U' L' R' U' L B' l' u 
3. 4.29 L' U' R U' R' B U R b u' 
4. 4.58 L' U R U R' U R L' l u' 
5. 5.20 U' B' R' B U L' U' R l' r' 
6. 4.26 L R' L U R U' R' B l u 
7. (3.81) U L U R L' B' L' R l r' 
8. 4.95 B' U L U L U' L R' l' r' u 
9. 6.11 R' U' L B U L B L' u' 
10. 5.67 U' L' B R L' U' L B' l' r u' 
11. 5.51 U B R' B U L' B U' L' l r' b' 
12. 4.43 L' B' L U' L B R U l r' b 

Mostly stupid easy scrambles...but I'm still winning! I still average like 6.3...this was just uber easy stuff...


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 12, 2012)

Non-rolling? And you can have me beat for avg of 12, avg of 5 I don't think is going to be beaten by either of us any time soon. And I'm at like 6.1, I did like 50 solves tonight before I got bored and my hands got too cold.


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 12, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Non-rolling? And you can have me beat for avg of 12, avg of 5 I don't think is going to be beaten by either of us any time soon. And I'm at like 6.1, I did like 50 solves tonight before I got bored and my hands got too cold.



Yeah, Non-rolling. This is the only Average of 12 I've done today for Pyraminx. Winter is upon us, and so cubing is going to get less and less fun to start up each day. I take so long to warm up my hands in the morning before cubing, it's not a fun time.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 12, 2012)

Learned Yau (4x4) yesterday. First session:

3:54.17, 3:27.07, 2:44.09

Steady improvement


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Square-1
Nov 12, 2012 10:42:26 AM - 10:54:08 AM

Mean: 18.79
Average: 17.98
Best time: 14.67
Median: 17.94
Worst time: 31.01
Standard deviation: 4.11

Best average of 5: 17.57
8-12 - 18.82 17.02 (31.01) 16.88 (14.71)

Best average of 12: 17.98
1-12 - (14.67) 16.87 21.16 19.37 18.78 17.09 19.11 18.82 17.02 (31.01) 16.88 14.71

1. 14.67 (0,5) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (3,1) / (3,3) / (-1,4)
2. 16.87 (1,3) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,0)
3. 21.16 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-4,2) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (-1,-4)
4. 19.37 (4,3) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,6) / (-2,3)
5. 18.78 (-3,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-3,3) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5)
6. 17.09 (4,0) / (3,-3) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,5) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-5) /
7. 19.11 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-1,0)
8. 18.82 (1,0) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,4) / (-2,4) / (-2,0)
9. 17.02 (1,0) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0)
10. 31.01 (1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-4,-2)
11. 16.88 (-3,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (4,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,5)
12. 14.71 (4,-3) / (-4,2) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,-3) / (-3,-4)


SUB-18 YESH 

EDIT: HUGE slew of sub-20s i just got. I think I'm officially sub-20 on square-1!


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sub-15 average of five!

Ao5: 14.88s
Ao12: 16.60s


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 12, 2012)

14.76 Average and 12.40 Single at Kurri Kurri 2012.

Now I'm 15th in Aus for both single and average.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 12, 2012)

Average of 12: 9.64
1. 9.34 D2 F' D L' F2 U F2 R F R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 
2. 9.81 L2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L B' U' L R U' L D R' D2 B 
3. 8.61 B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L' B' L' F' D L2 R2 F2 R B' 
4. 10.45 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 U R' B' D' U L' B2 U2 R' F2 
5. 9.48 D2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B' L2 D' B2 L2 B' U L R2 D' U B 
6. (12.26) L' D2 F2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 R' F R F2 L B D2 R D' U' R 
7. 10.53 L' F2 L' D R2 D R F2 L' B' R2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 
8. (7.86) D2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U B2 R' D L2 D2 R' B R 
9. 9.31 R B2 U F B' D' R2 B L' B2 U F2 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 
10. 9.26 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L D' B D2 U' L F D L2 D2 
11. 8.39 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F U2 B L2 F U L B U2 F D B' U2 R B 
12. 11.19 U L2 U F' R B' U D' R' L2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 F' L2 F2 
Last 5 solves make 8.99 average of 5. ftw.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2012)

‎43.10 avg50

41.86, (36.51), 45.65, (36.23), 40.52, 45.66, 43.77, 41.09, 41.05, 39.93, (48.79), 46.39, 41.13, 45.02, 43.58, 45.87, 46.62, 45.12, 45.23, 42.99, 44.86, 41.78, 41.01, 
(39.50), 42.80, 44.38, 42.98, 39.97, 46.88, 43.21, 43.80, 44.11, 45.12, (47.57), 43.75, 44.24, 40.70, 40.68, 41.43, (47.37), 41.86, 43.04, 41.98, 43.58, 44.91, 39.82, 45.32, 41.55, 40.08, 41.03

lol consistency, not a single sub-42 avg12 in there


----------



## uniacto (Nov 13, 2012)

First ever (for me) sub 20 avg 12 3x3

1)	17.66s	B R' U F D R U' F' U' B2 L' F2 D R B2 R' B' R2 D' F D R2 F L U	
2)	19.40s	F R2 D B' R' D2 F2 R2 B' D B2 L' B D2 F2 U B U F R2 F' U R' U2 B2	
3)	24.02s	R F L D L' B' R F2 R' F2 U' B' L' F' R2 U2 F U' L U2 F' L2 U R F2	
4)	23.02s	F R' D L' F2 D B2 D2 L' B2 L' B D' B' L2 U F2 L' U' F R2 B' D B L	
5)	18.64s	L' F' R F2 D2 B' D' B R F R' B U' R2 D B' R F L2 D2 F' U L F R'	
6)	18.07s	B D2 L' D' R' D' L U' B U F' U2 R2 D2 F' U' B2 R2 B2 R B D' L F L	
7)	20.46s	R D' R' D2 R' D' R2 B' D R B2 R' F R F D' F' R' F U' B2 L2 D R2 U'	
8)	20.83s	F' R B' D2 F D' L2 F2 D' L U F L' U B2 U B2 R2 D' L' D R2 D F D2	
9)	21.86s	U F' R' F U B' D F' L2 D2 F' L' D F L F U R D2 F' D L2 D L U	
10)	18.49s	U F' R' F D' L U2 F U R2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 R F' R2 U2 B2 U2	
11)	20.07s	B' U' R' F' L U' B' L U F L' D B' U' F' R F' D L' F' U' B2 D' F L2	
12)	17.45s	D' R' D' B U' L2 U R' D F R' B R2 F D L2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' U2 B U


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 13, 2012)

PB 2x2 Ao5 and Ao12. Ao5 in green.

Ao5: 4.07
Ao12: 5.17

5.25, 5.95, 5.33, 4.80, 7.16, (7.25), 5.08, 3.43, (2.10), 5.90, 5.64, 3.14


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 13, 2012)

oh avg100 = 22.75

(including several sup-30 and high-20 warmup solves)


----------



## twixx62 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just did my first sub-minute solve, 59.84. 

it may not seem that great to you, but after cubing for 12 days I'm really excited about it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 13, 2012)

Since I don't seem to be able to edit my original results post for my 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon because it is too big, I will post the stats here.

Here are lists showing how many times I got solves of a particular time (the first one and the graphs only go up to 5 seconds), then a graph of the data, showing first in 0.01s intervals, then 0.1s, then 1s.

0.01s intervals


Spoiler





```
0.83	1
0.84	1
0.85	
0.86	
0.87	
0.88	
0.89	
0.9	1
0.91	
0.92	
0.93	1
0.94	1
0.95	
0.96	
0.97	1
0.98	
0.99	
1	2
1.01	
1.02	
1.03	1
1.04	
1.05	
1.06	1
1.07	
1.08	
1.09	1
1.1	
1.11	2
1.12	
1.13	3
1.14	
1.15	
1.16	3
1.17	
1.18	4
1.19	1
1.2	
1.21	2
1.22	3
1.23	
1.24	
1.25	4
1.26	
1.27	7
1.28	4
1.29	
1.3	7
1.31	6
1.32	
1.33	4
1.34	4
1.35	
1.36	
1.37	7
1.38	7
1.39	
1.4	11
1.41	14
1.42	
1.43	12
1.44	15
1.45	
1.46	11
1.47	21
1.48	
1.49	
1.5	15
1.51	
1.52	20
1.53	26
1.54	
1.55	37
1.56	34
1.57	
1.58	39
1.59	46
1.6	
1.61	27
1.62	41
1.63	
1.64	
1.65	56
1.66	53
1.67	
1.68	54
1.69	63
1.7	
1.71	48
1.72	56
1.73	
1.74	
1.75	83
1.76	
1.77	79
1.78	
1.79	84
1.8	76
1.81	88
1.82	
1.83	77
1.84	107
1.85	
1.86	93
1.87	
1.88	117
1.89	
1.9	102
1.91	117
1.92	
1.93	112
1.94	121
1.95	
1.96	111
1.97	125
1.98	
1.99	
2	135
2.01	
2.02	127
2.03	136
2.04	
2.05	151
2.06	140
2.07	
2.08	133
2.09	169
2.1	
2.11	152
2.12	
2.13	135
2.14	
2.15	136
2.16	131
2.17	
2.18	142
2.19	120
2.2	
2.21	139
2.22	144
2.23	
2.24	
2.25	142
2.26	
2.27	129
2.28	127
2.29	132
2.3	
2.31	134
2.32	
2.33	106
2.34	113
2.35	
2.36	130
2.37	
2.38	112
2.39	
2.4	117
2.41	107
2.42	
2.43	93
2.44	103
2.45	
2.46	97
2.47	106
2.48	
2.49	
2.5	109
2.51	
2.52	83
2.53	93
2.54	1
2.55	86
2.56	77
2.57	
2.58	88
2.59	79
2.6	
2.61	76
2.62	
2.63	82
2.64	
2.65	82
2.66	80
2.67	
2.68	76
2.69	62
2.7	
2.71	79
2.72	71
2.73	
2.74	
2.75	66
2.76	
2.77	57
2.78	52
2.79	
2.8	44
2.81	46
2.82	
2.83	68
2.84	66
2.85	
2.86	60
2.87	
2.88	56
2.89	
2.9	45
2.91	49
2.92	
2.93	39
2.94	58
2.95	
2.96	55
2.97	43
2.98	1
2.99	
3	49
3.01	
3.02	41
3.03	38
3.04	
3.05	31
3.06	37
3.07	
3.08	30
3.09	30
3.1	
3.11	34
3.12	
3.13	30
3.14	
3.15	25
3.16	19
3.17	
3.18	35
3.19	30
3.2	
3.21	22
3.22	30
3.23	
3.24	
3.25	22
3.26	
3.27	31
3.28	18
3.29	
3.3	17
3.31	20
3.32	1
3.33	19
3.34	24
3.35	
3.36	28
3.37	
3.38	15
3.39	
3.4	21
3.41	14
3.42	
3.43	16
3.44	26
3.45	
3.46	19
3.47	13
3.48	
3.49	1
3.5	19
3.51	
3.52	26
3.53	14
3.54	
3.55	21
3.56	11
3.57	
3.58	10
3.59	15
3.6	
3.61	13
3.62	
3.63	9
3.64	
3.65	14
3.66	15
3.67	
3.68	8
3.69	9
3.7	
3.71	12
3.72	11
3.73	
3.74	
3.75	16
3.76	
3.77	9
3.78	8
3.79	
3.8	11
3.81	11
3.82	
3.83	7
3.84	9
3.85	
3.86	15
3.87	
3.88	8
3.89	
3.9	7
3.91	7
3.92	
3.93	16
3.94	9
3.95	
3.96	5
3.97	12
3.98	
3.99	
4	8
4.01	
4.02	6
4.03	14
4.04	
4.05	11
4.06	9
4.07	
4.08	19
4.09	11
4.1	
4.11	9
4.12	
4.13	11
4.14	
4.15	8
4.16	6
4.17	
4.18	14
4.19	7
4.2	
4.21	4
4.22	3
4.23	
4.24	
4.25	4
4.26	
4.27	5
4.28	8
4.29	
4.3	10
4.31	5
4.32	
4.33	7
4.34	6
4.35	
4.36	8
4.37	
4.38	7
4.39	
4.4	11
4.41	11
4.42	
4.43	9
4.44	12
4.45	
4.46	4
4.47	4
4.48	1
4.49	1
4.5	3
4.51	
4.52	9
4.53	2
4.54	
4.55	5
4.56	6
4.57	
4.58	4
4.59	6
4.6	
4.61	5
4.62	
4.63	4
4.64	
4.65	4
4.66	8
4.67	
4.68	5
4.69	3
4.7	
4.71	2
4.72	2
4.73	
4.74	
4.75	1
4.76	
4.77	3
4.78	4
4.79	
4.8	6
4.81	2
4.82	
4.83	4
4.84	5
4.85	
4.86	2
4.87	
4.88	6
4.89	
4.9	1
4.91	1
4.92	
4.93	3
4.94	2
4.95	
4.96	3
4.97	3
4.98	
4.99	
5	6
```









0.1s intervals


Spoiler





```
0.8	2
0.9	4
1	5
1.1	13
1.2	20
1.3	35
1.4	84
1.5	217
1.6	294
1.7	350
1.8	558
1.9	688
2	991
2.1	816
2.2	381
2.3	727
2.4	623
2.5	616
2.6	458
2.7	325
2.8	334
2.9	290
3	256
3.1	173
3.2	122
3.3	123
3.4	109
3.5	115
3.6	62
3.7	51
3.8	51
3.9	
4	59
4.1	42
4.2	16
4.3	27
4.4	37
4.5	23
4.6	22
4.7	11
4.8	21
4.9	12
5	14
5.1	15
5.2	9
5.3	13
5.4	9
5.5	12
5.6	9
5.7	10
5.8	10
5.9	6	
6	9	
6.1	6
06.19	1
06.25	1
06.28	1
06.34	2
06.72	1
06.94	1
07.03	1
07.40	1	
6.2	3
6.3	7
6.4	6
6.5	3
6.6	4
6.7	2
6.8	5
6.9	2
7	4	
7.1	1	
7.2	3
7.3	3	
7.4	5	
7.5	4	
7.6	3	
7.7	5	
7.8	2	
7.9	2	
8	3
8.1	1
8.2	1
8.3	1	
8.4	1	
8.5	1
8.6	1
8.7	1
8.8	1
9	1	
9.1	2
9.2	1
9.5	1
9.8	1
9.9	1	
10.1	2
10.5	1
10.8	1
11	1
11.2	1	
11.3	2
11.6	1
12.1	2
12.4	1
12.9	1
14.3	1
15	1
24.5	1
57	1
```








1s intervals


Spoiler





```
0	6
1	2264
2	5861
3	1105
4	270
5	107
6	42
7	28
8	13
9	7
10	4
11	5
14	1
15	1
24	1
57	1
```








These graphs show my average speed for groups of first 100, then 1000 solves, to see how I progressed over the marathon. It's pretty bad. 



Spoiler













Spoiler











Another accomplishment: after weeks, I finally finished organising my results and statistics from my 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 13, 2012)

1.89 AO12 on cam. This one will actually get uploaded  I had a 1.55+2 in there though  woulda been 1.81 without it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 13, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Since I don't seem to be able to edit my original results post for my 10,000 cube 2x2 marathon because it is too big, I will post the stats here.
> 
> Here are lists showing how many times I got solves of a particular time (the first one and the graphs only go up to 5 seconds), then a graph of the data, showing first in 0.01s intervals, then 0.1s, then 1s.
> 
> ...



What's with the 3.8 average of 100 in there? And only 6 sub 1s in 10000 solves? I've had 4 or 5 within 100 solves before


----------



## emolover (Nov 13, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> What's with the 3.8 average of 100 in there? And only 6 sub 1s in 10000 solves? I've had 4 or 5 within 100 solves before


Because he stackmats it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> Because he stackmats it.



kfien. 3.8 avg100?


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 13, 2012)

3x3 - full step (not pb but still really good)

10.10 F' B' U R B2 R' D F R F' R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F


----------



## F perm (Nov 13, 2012)

First ever sub-20 average of 12!!!!!
Finally. I've been dancing around it for a month, and the all the lookahead work paid off! 
Can't wait for sub-15!
ZZ btw. And must update the sig...

```
Session
time	ao5	ao12
1	22.11	-	-
2	23.98	-	-
3	21.91	-	-
4	17.70	-	-
5	18.72	20.91	-
6	19.81	20.14	-
7	19.34	19.29	-
8	19.69	19.25	-
9	21.99	19.61	-
10	21.54	20.35	-
11	21.58	20.94	-
12	20.96	21.36	20.76
13	19.19	21.36	20.47
14	24.55	21.36	20.47
15	19.60	20.71	20.24
16	21.95	20.83	20.56
17	26.69	22.03	21.10
18	22.53	23.01	21.37
19	21.23	21.90	21.56
20	21.34	21.94	21.73
21	17.90	21.70	21.45
22	20.23	20.93	21.31
23	17.90	19.78	20.95
24	14.60	18.67	20.64
25	24.97	18.67	21.22
26	15.40	17.84	20.30
27	17.09	16.80	20.05
28	21.42	17.97	20.00
29	22.38	20.30	19.74
30	26.27	20.30	19.98
31	21.65	21.82	20.03
32	22.94	22.32	20.19
33	19.90	22.32	20.39
34	22.96	22.52	20.66
35	17.88	21.50	20.66
solve: 35/35
mean: 20.85
Distribution
14+: 2
16+: 5
18+: 7
20+: 11
22+: 6
24+: 2
26+: 2

Stats
solves/total: 35/35, Mean: 20.85
best: 14.60 | worst: 26.69
		current		best
mean of 3	20.25 (σ=2.56)	17.57 (σ=2.83)
avg of 5	21.50 (σ=1.52)	16.80 (σ=1.27)
avg of 12	20.66 (σ=3.02)	[b]19.74[/b] (σ=2.48)
```


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 13, 2012)

F perm said:


> First ever sub-20 average of 12!!!!!
> Finally. I've been dancing around it for a month, and the all the lookahead work paid off!
> Can't wait for sub-15!
> ZZ btw. And must update the sig...
> ...



congratulations, man! keep it up!
how did you train your lookahead? standard slowturning?


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 13, 2012)

Average of 1000: 15.64
I seem to have made a jump and skip the 15.7-15.9 Range entirely


----------



## F perm (Nov 13, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> congratulations, man! keep it up!
> how did you train your lookahead? standard slowturning?



Bunch of different things. Slow turning w/o and with metronome, speed bld-ing parts of the F2L, bld EOL, Coracle drill, etc. It was not fun, but really worked. I think the slow turning helped most though. That and sheer will power


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 13, 2012)

gratz man, now you're about to pass me too ahahahahahaha xD

edit: JK YOU ALREADY DID!!!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2012)

Some crazy 3x3x3 columns first times.

12.82, (17.10), 12.84, 12.15, (11.55) => 12.60


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 13, 2012)

New PB and first sub 50moves in FMC.

Scramble : L D B D2 F2 U2 B' L R' F' B' L2 U' L' D' F' L' U R' U R2 B2 F' D F

Solution
U2 L2 D F' U F' U' F D' L2 B' 11/11
R B' R' B U B 6/17
F U' F' U F U' F' U2 8/25
F U L U L' R U' R' 8/33
F L U L U2 B U R2 8/41
Total : 41moves.


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 13, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.55
worst time: 34.32

current avg5: 21.44 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 19.01 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 20.09 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 19.51 (σ = 0.94)

current avg100: 22.10 (σ = 2.45)
best avg100: 22.10 (σ = 2.45)



Spoiler



1. 23.18 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 L D' B L' D R D2 R F D2 
2. 22.17 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B R' D U L F2 R' F' L2 B' 
3. 21.70 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R U F L' F' R2 U B R D' 
4. 20.30 D' L' B' R U' F2 R2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 
5. 27.34 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' B' D L' U L2 U' F D2 
6. 25.04 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 L' D L F' R B D L' D' R 
7. 19.78 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' L2 B' D' B L2 D' R 
8. (16.55) U B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F R' U L' R' F' D' R F2 U' 
9. (27.86) B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F R F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L' F' R' 
10. 24.89 D F' R' F' B R' F' B' U' B' D2 B' L2 F' D2 B U2 D2 L2 F 
11. (28.57) D R' B2 L B' L2 U' R2 L B U F2 U2 F2 U D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
12. 23.13 D B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U R2 F2 D' B' D L U L U2 F' L U2 B2 
13. 22.49 U2 B2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D B R F' R' F2 L F D' U2 
14. 20.00 U B U F' L U R' D2 F R B2 U2 D2 R L2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 
15. 25.96 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U L' B D' B2 F D F2 U B' L' 
16. 20.61 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 F L2 D' L' F L B F 
17. 22.74 U F' R2 F L B2 L2 D' B2 D' F' U2 F' B D2 L2 D2 B D2 B D2 
18. 25.73 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B R' B F' L' D L2 R U R' B' 
19. 18.16 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' R2 U L' F' U' B2 D B' R D U2 R2 U' 
20. 26.36 F U' B2 L2 D' F D' L D B' U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 B2 D R2 U' L2 
21. 18.25 F2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 B' R F' U2 L2 D L' U B2 L2 R2 
22. 22.16 L2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 B L U' R' D2 R2 U' F' R B' 
23. 23.39 F' L2 B U2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F U2 L U' R2 B' R' B2 D' F2 U' R 
24. 18.55 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D B D' F' L D' F' R2 D R F' 
25. 24.70 B2 D B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D' B D2 R F R' D' L U R' D 
26. 26.36 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 R' B2 U' F' L' D F2 D2 L F' 
27. (17.00) R U' L' D2 R2 B U B2 L D' R2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B' 
28. (17.65) B2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 B L D2 U R' D B' R2 F2 R' F2 
29. 18.62 D' L' D' B' R U' F2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 B' L2 U2 R2 
30. (30.10) U2 R2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 R U F' R D F L F' U2 B2 
31. 23.19 D R' F2 L' F R' U' L D F R2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D2 
32. 19.47 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B R D U2 L2 B' R F2 L U2 
33. 22.98 R2 U2 D2 F R' B D' B2 L' B2 L2 U' B2 U' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' 
34. 19.43 F2 U2 R2 F2 D U' B2 U' L2 U R2 F' U2 L2 U L B L' U L R 
35. 21.61 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L' D' B D2 L U' R2 F U L2 
36. 23.66 D U2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D L2 B D B R' B' L' D R' U2 F' 
37. 25.24 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R B' L2 B U2 L' B D' F 
38. 23.72 D2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D' B U' F L2 U2 R' B' R2 B2 
39. 23.50 F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 U R B2 D' B U R2 D' U F' D' 
40. 24.44 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' U2 B' D' R' F2 U2 F2 D2 B' L 
41. 22.02 U2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B' L' U L F' D U2 R2 F' U' 
42. 22.63 D2 F2 R F2 R F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' D L U' L' U2 R B' F' L' B' 
43. 22.90 R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R B' U2 F D' R' B D U2 F2 
44. 26.01 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' L B U' L' B2 F2 L F D2 F2 
45. 21.66 B D2 L U' L2 D F D2 B U' R2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 
46. 19.31 L U2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 R2 U2 B R' D' L' U L' F L2 B F 
47. 25.33 B' R2 U2 B F D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 U' L2 U F2 L' U2 B F' D' U' 
48. 24.78 R' L F' U' R D' F L F' L D R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U 
49. 22.88 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' L B R' D2 F2 U L2 D' L D' 
50. 19.91 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F' R2 F D2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' U2 L' U L' B' L2 D2 
51. 21.97 B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F U' R2 F2 L D2 B' L' D' L' R 
52. 18.43 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F' D F2 L D R2 D' B U2 F' 
53. (29.63) U' L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B F' R2 U' B' F2 D L' F' 
54. 20.05 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 R' B F R' U2 L2 R F D L2 
55. 22.96 B D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' L U2 B L U2 F' D U L' U 
56. 22.83 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 D' L' B' R' D' U F' L B' U' 
57. 24.93 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U R2 B' D F' L' F2 L2 F D U' F 
58. 25.42 B2 L D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B U R D B2 U' F' D U' B 
59. 18.80 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' L2 R' U' R D L' D' L2 R2 
60. 21.37 D' L' D2 F2 R U L F2 D B D2 L2 F L2 U2 F D2 F U2 F2 
61. 18.75 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R D F' R' B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 
62. 19.67 D' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' L' B2 D' B' L' F R U2 L' D' 
63. 21.46 L B2 R' D2 F2 L U2 B2 R B2 R B U2 F R F' L U R' D' U' 
64. (34.32) L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F L D' F2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 R U 
65. 21.26 B2 L' R F2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 L' U' L' U' F' D' R' B F D' 
66. 20.54 D2 F U2 L' F' B2 L' D R' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 
67. 25.15 U2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 D R F L' U R' B2 L2 U' B' 
68. 22.28 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' B' R B2 D2 R U L' U2 
69. 19.55 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 B L R2 D L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 
70. 22.91 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 U' F2 U2 R F U' F2 L2 F2 D2 
71. 23.40 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B F D' L F' D2 L' U L' B2 
72. 22.80 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B' L2 F' D2 B F' D' F U' R' D' B F2 R F2 
73. 19.65 R2 D' R L2 F U F2 L B L' F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 
74. 25.58 R U L' U' B' D' L D B2 L B2 R' D2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 R' 
75. 22.63 U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 U B' R U' R2 B' D' U2 B L B' 
76. 20.63 R2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L' B' L' U2 F' U' F2 D' R2 
77. (18.03) U2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R F L2 R2 F D L R B2 F' 
78. 27.16 U2 L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D F' L' F2 D2 L R2 B' R B2 U' 
79. 25.56 L' D' R' F' D2 B R' L' D F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B 
80. 25.10 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F2 U R2 B2 L B' U' R' F2 D' 
81. 19.37 U F B R U L' B2 R F' U L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 
82. 21.59 B R B2 D' F2 R2 U' F R' U' R2 L2 U2 F R2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 R2 
83. 20.98 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 F L2 R2 B' D B R D2 B R' F L' R D 
84. 21.15 B2 L2 U B D L D L2 D' F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 R B2 
85. 21.60 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 F U L' D B' F2 D' R' F2 U 
86. 22.69 B' L U' F B2 U L' F B2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 
87. 18.87 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L F2 U B' L2 D U2 B' U' F2 U' 
88. 18.50 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 D B2 D' R2 B L2 D L F R D U R' 
89. 19.66 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 U L2 R' U2 B' U2 F U' R U' F D 
90. 18.18 B2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 D F2 R B' F2 U B2 F L2 U2 
91. 19.91 R' U F2 D' B L D' L' D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 
92. 19.48 L2 R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 R B U L2 F R D2 R' D' L R 
93. (17.43) R2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' D L' U R2 D' F U2 R U' 
94. 19.86 B' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F L2 R B2 D' R' F D R D' B' U 
95. 20.75 L2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R' B2 F R D F2 L B' D F' D U' 
96. 18.79 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R' U2 B' L2 F' U' R2 U R U 
97. 21.07 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D2 F' R2 D2 F' R F L2 U' L' D' L2 R2 U2 F 
98. 25.83 D2 R' U L' F' U L B R' U' F2 U2 B D2 F U2 F B L2 F' L2 
99. 20.57 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L D2 F R2 B D' L U2 R' U 
100. 22.67 B F U2 R2 B' F' U2 R2 F U' F L B2 R' U' F' U B L2



yay, new 12 and 100 PB


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 13, 2012)

4x4 average 12 PB!!

*Average of 12: 56.27*
1. (50.93) Uw2 L2 F' D' L' D2 Fw2 F Rw2 U2 L2 B' R' B U' L2 D Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw' F' Rw2 F D2 U' F2 B Fw Uw U2 F' Fw L2 R2 D Rw' L2 F 
2. 58.02 Rw' B' Uw' L D' F2 R2 B2 Uw2 D' Rw' R U2 F2 Uw' B' L' U Rw Fw F2 U B L' Fw2 Uw' U2 F' L B2 Uw F2 L B D' Rw Fw R Rw U2 
3. 59.26 Fw Rw' Fw U' D2 Rw' Fw' B' Uw B' L2 U' Fw' L' Rw' Fw2 D2 U' B2 D F L Uw2 B' F' R2 Uw' Fw U Uw B' Rw2 F' B L F Fw' Rw L2 B' 
4. 54.16 U2 F2 Fw2 D U2 Rw' B L F2 U D' L Rw' B F R Uw' Fw2 B' R2 B D L Uw D2 Rw B2 R L F2 U' B D2 L' Rw' Uw R' Rw2 F' R' 
5. 54.41 Fw2 R U D2 B' R Rw2 L' U' D' F' R' B F' U' L F' R2 D U2 R2 U2 Uw' F Fw' B2 U' Uw' Rw' F2 D2 R' D F2 Rw D' Rw' B Fw U 
6. 51.09 F Rw R' L2 Fw Rw2 Fw B2 R Uw Fw2 L2 U R2 D' B D Rw' B' R' F' R L' F2 R' U' R D2 B Rw' L' Uw' Rw' B' F' Rw2 L Uw2 R' F 
7. 56.18 R Fw L' Fw' F2 U2 Uw2 R Fw2 D U' Uw B Uw R Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B D2 Rw' Fw2 F Rw' L' Fw Uw2 U2 B2 D' Uw R' L' Fw2 U Rw F L2 Uw' U' 
8. 1:04.97 L' U2 F' Rw2 L2 U F D L D' Uw2 L2 R' U L' R Rw U' B2 Rw' B' U F R2 Rw' B D' Uw' L' R' B' R' B2 Uw L2 B' D2 Uw' U' L 
9. 52.21 B R' L' D Uw2 L' B U R2 D2 L' Rw' Uw2 Fw L2 B' R' Fw U F' U' Uw' Fw' F L2 B' U R L U' R D Rw2 R2 D Fw' D' L' F' Fw2 
10. (1:04.99) B L F' Rw' B' Uw' D2 F' U R Fw' L' R' D L2 B' U F2 U' Rw2 L D F' D2 Fw2 D' F' Uw B' L2 R Uw' B' Fw' L' Uw' B2 F Uw2 L 
11. 56.59 D L' F Uw D2 Fw2 Uw2 F B2 D' Uw Rw' D U2 R2 Fw D' U Fw Rw' D' Uw2 F2 D' R' Rw B2 L' F2 Uw2 D' F2 U' F2 D' Fw2 F2 U B Fw2 
12. 55.85 B Rw B2 U2 R B Fw2 U B2 F2 L Rw' U Rw F D2 U F' Uw R' U' F Fw2 L' D Fw Rw2 B2 L R2 U2 L F' Uw' L2 Uw' Fw' D2 L' Fw


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 14, 2012)

41.60 4x4 average of 5! Awesome average for me.

1. 39.75 U' r2 L F2 r' D' L2 F2 B f2 u2 f r f D' U r' f' u' U2 L' D U' f U u f' D' u2 L' D R2 u F' B' u2 R f2 R F 
2. 43.50 L2 r2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 r2 D' r2 L2 R2 U' R F' D' f D u R2 F u L U2 L' r B2 r U f' F2 r' R2 f' L2 u f' r2 R' U' 
3. (48.88) u F f2 r2 u' U' D R' f2 D' f2 r2 u' R' D L' f B2 u2 D U R2 F B2 u2 D' U2 r D U2 L2 F2 D2 L B' u U' R' r F2 
4. (39.11) B2 L f' r2 R' F' f' L2 F2 U2 r' R' U' L' U' F D2 U2 u f u2 D2 L' f2 L' u' B' f' D L U2 B2 L' B2 R2 f' L' r' R u2 
5. 41.56 F' R U2 L2 r f' B2 F' L D R2 B u f' R' f D L' R' u B' u2 D B2 u2 F' u' D2 r' F' r L U2 D B2 R2 B r2 D F'


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 14, 2012)

2x2 PB Ao5 and Ao12 again!

Ao5: 3.88 (in green)
Ao12: 4.80

5.90, 5.73, (3.20), (7.43), 5.16, 4.45, 6.77, 3.63, 4.13, 5.15, 3.87, 3.21


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 14, 2012)

Woah, I took a ~25-minute nap, and then pulled out my 4x4, and immediately did this:

42.81 avg50

42.15, 46.87, 40.17, 45.80, 38.23, 39.72, (49.26), 47.30, 42.70, 45.18, 39.90, 49.12, 43.93, 42.67, 37.66, (51.89), (36.24), 43.67, 45.08, 45.08, (49.62), 43.89, 40.33, 47.50, 44.08, 41.47, 44.23, 39.77, 43.00, 45.33, 44.68, (36.47), 42.57, 41.46, 46.24, 40.14, 42.08, 46.35, 45.90, 37.13, 45.33, 42.79, 36.74, 42.73, 40.65, 39.98, 41.31, 39.02, 43.56, (36.09)


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome session:

Mean: 18.79
Standard deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 15.26
Worst Time: 22.40

Best average of 5: 16.27
47-51 - 16.94 (15.26) (18.79) 15.43 16.43

Best average of 12: 17.17
44-55 - 16.89 17.92 (19.17) 16.94 (15.26) 18.79 15.43 16.43 17.94 16.59 17.77 17.00

PB 5 and 12.
And I just did the race to sub 20 before this and I got 19.67, at least sub 20 but nothing close to this.
And this is part of an 18.80 ongoing mean of 100. This is crazy. Time to update my sig.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2012)

Megaminx. Not sure how people are so fast, but I'll keep trying  I want to learn one-look OCLL and EPLL at some point.

1:18.41 avg5: 1:21.91, 1:14.20, (1:29.40), 1:19.13, (1:12.88)
1:21.39 avg12: 1:22.81, 1:20.36, 1:16.22, 1:21.91, 1:14.20, 1:29.40, 1:19.13, (1:12.88), (1:31.90), 1:30.27, 1:19.96, 1:19.64


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 14, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> kfien. 3.8 avg100?



I am slow. Here are the times from that avg100:



Spoiler



01.86
01.58
5.66+
01.77
02.09
01.91
02.08
02.03
04.16
02.78
04.33
01.56
02.44
03.05
01.65
02.15
02.00
01.68
11.38
02.94
02.03
02.69
02.46
01.61
02.50
02.50
02.94
02.33
02.63
02.03
05.15
02.56
02.94
03.38
02.40
57.08
02.52
02.56
02.58
02.05
02.38
02.47
02.97
6.34+
4.28+
01.88
01.93
04.43
02.30
02.44
05.55
02.28
01.63
02.22
01.83
02.18
01.69
02.22
4.05+
02.03
02.38
04.97
02.43
02.44
01.94
02.08
03.28
02.30
01.88
02.22
03.02
01.59
02.40
03.47
03.21
02.00
06.38
01.50
01.80
02.77
03.03
02.41
02.71
02.15
02.91
03.11
02.68
01.86
02.81
02.90
02.47
01.55
01.50
02.47
02.90
03.16
02.50
01.94
02.00
4.02+



Note that I calculated those with excel, so they are actually the mean, not average. Therefore, this set of 100 solves had a counting 57.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2012)

12.99 Roux solve.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 14, 2012)

First avg5 with Yau is 2:27.10. Already almost at my reduction average...

2:11.92, 2:35.75, (2:48.99), 2:33.64, (2:01.51)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I am slow. Here are the times from that avg100:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excel tells me 3.28 mo100. Also, you can use the trimmean function in excel to remove a certain percentage of the times. If the times are in A1:A100, you can do =trimmean(A1:A100, 0.02) to remove the best and worst times (which gives 2.75 avg100).


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 14, 2012)

1. 38.71 B2 U B2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B F L' R U' R' D
OH PB, fullstep but xcross. I just got a 55mm zhanchi, it helps a lot, dropped my average from 53 to 48. My OLL/PLL is holding me back, takes roughly the same time as F2L (~25 sec f2l ~22 sec LL)


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 15, 2012)

New PB!
14.01
scrambe: U L F R U' B2 D R B R B D F D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F D F
My old PB was 15.83 so I beat it by 1.82 seconds!


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 15, 2012)

i accomplished to suck at 4x4







please give me tips for sub 50


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

‎32.32 r B2 D2 U' r' U' F' B' L U L' R2 D u' U' R' B f' u' f F' u' U R' r D R U B' u' B2 F r2 L' u2 B' r' F2 L' F

wat

EDIT:

41.24 avg25: 41.49, 39.07, 40.39, 41.13, 37.05, (45.59), 40.97, 44.97, 39.68, 42.94, 43.50, 39.11, 40.60, (32.32), (35.98), (48.99), 38.62, 42.77, 40.49, 42.55, 38.47, 44.85, 45.54, 44.99, 36.82

Wtf


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 15, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Excel tells me 3.28 mo100. Also, you can use the trimmean function in excel to remove a certain percentage of the times. If the times are in A1:A100, you can do =trimmean(A1:A100, 0.02) to remove the best and worst times (which gives 2.75 avg100).



Okay, I probably made a mistake then. But there is really no point doing the graph again to fix that, so I'll just leave it.  But thanks for that tip, that's a pretty cool function, especially for calculating cubing averages. :tu


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 15, 2012)

ZZ Average of 5 PB:

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-11-15
*Avg of 5: 23.47*

Time List:
1. 22.46 D' L U2 R2 L B' D' B R2 D U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 R B2 L' 
2. (37.09) R' U2 F2 D2 U' L F' B D' F D L' R' F U' L D2 L R' B2 R' L' U L B 
3. 23.31 R F R' D' L F' U F2 U' D F' R F' B' R' B L D L' R' F2 D L R F 
4. 24.63 U2 F R' F2 D F' U B2 D' L' F R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 U F2 D F' D L' B' D2 
5. (22.31) B2 D2 B F' U L2 B' F' D' L' D2 F R D R' U' L F' L B' F U' R' U L2


----------



## JasonK (Nov 15, 2012)

Erm, what.

1. 3.94 U B' U' R' L U' R L' l' b' 
2. 3.66 U R' U R U' R B R' l r' b' 
3. 4.02 L U' R' L' U R U' B R l' r' 
4. (6.35) U R L R' B' R B' U B l r b' u' 
5. 3.45 U L' U B' U' L B' U B l u' 
6. 4.15 U R B R' U' R' U B' l' r b 
7. (2.95) U R U L R' U' B' U' l r u' 
8. 4.68 U L' R' L' R' B' U L' l' b 
9. 3.65 R U L U R' L B' R l r' 
10. 4.43 L R L U' L' U' R' B r b u' 
11. 3.57 R' U' R' L' B' U' R' L l' b' u' 
12. 3.85 U L U L R' U R L l r' u' 

3.94 avg12


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 15, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Erm, what.
> 
> 1. 3.94 U B' U' R' L U' R L' l' b'
> 2. 3.66 U R' U R U' R B R' l r' b'
> ...



Wow, you're getting fast. Go get OcR!


----------



## JasonK (Nov 15, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Wow, you're getting fast. Go get OcR!



If I fail in Canberra I will be mighty annoyed...


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 15, 2012)

9.868 3x3 ao12 <3

fuq yeah


----------



## Julian (Nov 16, 2012)

50.38 single with OBLBL


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2012)

3x3x3 with tripod

14.78 single
19:33 avg5: 19.55, 19.12, (17.14), (20.41), 19.32
21.13 avg12: 19.34, 20.88, 25.17, 25.95, 18.10, 23.41, (31.92), 19.55, 19.12, (17.14), 20.41, 19.32


----------



## Moops (Nov 16, 2012)

19.83 avg5: (18.93), 20.28, 19.63, (22.25), 19.59

Finally got sub 20, by a whisker at least. Only took me 8 months =P


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 16, 2012)

Global Sub-1 is so hard. :< Good session though 
Megaminx: 100 solves.
Mean: 1:01.31 (PB for Mo100 in 1 sitting)
Average: 1:01.30 (PB for Ao100 in 1 sitting)
Best time: 54.00 (Near to PB)

Median: 1:01.55 (Ugh. that's annoying)
Worst time: 1:08.74 (Meh, who cares about worst solve  )
Standard deviation: 2.65 (Lol consistent?)
Number of Sub-1:00 solves: 32 ( :3 )

Best average of 5: 57.67 and Best Mean of 3: 56.67 (square brackets) (Both PB's)
[(54.72) 59.60 55.70] (59.91) 57.71

Best average of 12: 59.17 (PB)
59.98 59.07 54.72 59.60 55.70 59.91 57.71 59.87 1:03.24 1:01.88 (1:03.89) (54.00)

Sub-1 is so close 



Spoiler: Times



1:04.12 1:03.25 1:01.65 1:03.69 1:03.68 1:02.28 1:00.51 1:01.97 1:02.59 1:02.03 57.16 1:02.88 1:00.93 1:03.06 59.98 59.07 *54.72 59.60 55.70 59.91 57.71* 59.87 1:03.24 1:01.88 1:03.89 54.00 1:02.69 59.44 1:03.38 1:02.20 1:01.03 1:02.05 1:01.91 1:01.75 1:01.90 1:08.05 1:02.93 58.03 1:02.09 1:05.37 1:04.97 1:01.44 1:04.28 1:00.92 1:03.18 58.92 1:02.21 1:02.87 1:00.00 1:01.24 59.96 1:04.32 58.61 1:04.01 1:00.30 1:04.49 1:04.25 1:02.47 1:00.91 1:02.02 58.98 1:02.81 1:03.46 59.38 58.37 1:00.84 1:04.72 55.94 1:00.99 1:02.19 57.12 54.78 1:02.63 58.95 59.71 1:04.74 59.78 59.68 59.74 1:04.88 1:08.74 1:04.61 1:01.26 1:00.07 59.26 1:01.43 1:03.27 1:00.76 57.37 58.34 1:04.43 1:00.25 59.15 1:01.25 59.36 58.15 1:02.15 1:04.26 1:03.15 1:00.00


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 16, 2012)

11.92, (12.93), 10.08, (9.49), 11.88 = 11.29

SUB 11, Y U SO ELUSIVE?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 16, 2012)

8.54 PB AO5 CN <3

.
8.30 (orange), 10.58 (orange)
7.65 (blue), 8.12 (white), 9.20 (yellow.

Heck yeah!!!! 8.99 AO12
8.30 (orange), 10.58 (orange), 7.65 (blue), 8.12 (white), 9.20 (yellow), 9.23 (green), 10.69 (white), 8.77 (white), 7.77 (white), 10.25 (green), 7.64 (blue) 10.01 (yellow)


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 16, 2012)

First sub 1 DP
12. 59.31 L' r' U' u' f2 D L B2 U2 D F' B u U' B' u2 B2 L f' r' B' U' B2 r B' f2 D U F2 u' U r u' L u2 F R2 F U B'

also no sup 1:10 
Average of 12: 1:05.75
1. (1:00.84) B f F L' R2 f' u F' u' f' F2 L' f2 L U' r' U' r D' F f' R2 D f' U' f B2 L' D' U' f' F' U B' U' L R B' f D 
2. 1:06.33 f R' u2 D B' F' R2 U' B F D L' D' u2 F2 B R F f r2 B2 R2 u r' D u' B D2 r' D2 B2 L2 D R' F B2 f' U r2 B 
3. 1:06.65 L2 U2 R U' f F' R' L' D U' F' u D2 L D' R D' r2 U2 D f2 B2 D2 B2 f R F D' R2 u2 L2 F' r2 D2 B2 F' U' r' f' U 
4. 1:04.83 f2 F2 D u2 f2 D' U' r f2 U' D' B2 L' u' U' L' B2 U2 f L' R r' f2 r R' L2 u F B' D U R2 u r' L B2 L D L2 R' 
5. (1:09.06) L' R2 F' u' f R' r2 U2 D L B' U2 L' F u f2 R2 L' B' R u' f' B' F' L2 f2 U2 r' F B' f' L F' U' u2 F' L' U' R L2 
6. 1:06.07 f2 L f2 r2 B R' r D2 F' f R' f2 r2 R2 u F R' f r U2 D2 R2 B2 R L' f' D L2 F D' U r' B D' B' D' u2 B' f u2 
7. 1:05.02 D' R2 r B' D2 r R' B R2 F2 R u2 R' L' f r B2 R2 D2 R' B2 r2 U D R2 B R' D' B' D L2 r2 u F' U u2 D2 L2 D2 R' 
8. 1:05.18 U2 D2 F' B' r' u' B F2 u' R2 U2 u' R' f2 U' F2 B R2 L2 F2 r2 u B' u' r2 U u2 F L2 R2 u' B2 r' F' B2 L r R2 F2 L' 
9. 1:08.00 u L2 f2 r U2 B' F' f R2 B U2 D' F2 L D f' R' F2 r2 D' L' u2 r B2 u' U2 B2 u2 U f' U F L2 D U u2 B' r u' F' 
10. 1:04.16 r' U u2 F r2 U2 r' D L R2 r2 F' r L' u' B2 R2 D2 B' F' f L' r2 U u D2 F f2 B2 R L2 D' R' u2 D2 U L U' f' r 
11. 1:05.27 B D2 u U2 L' B' R B r' D2 F2 u' L D' F D u L F L' R F' U D2 R L r' B' D u' U2 R2 B F' u' r D f L' u' 
12. 1:05.96 F r u' L' R2 r2 f2 u2 D' r2 u B D2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B D' f2 R' B2 f u' U f' B' R F' u2 f B L' B' L u R' u2


----------



## Julian (Nov 16, 2012)

8.21 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D' U' R2 D U B' U' R2 B' U' L' B' D' L2 U

y R2 F y' L2 D R' F R
U2 R U' R'
L' U L U2 L' U L
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 16, 2012)

Woo more Megaminx PB's

Best average of 5: 56.09
Best average of 12: 58.33
58.99 54.22 [59.48] ([54.03]) 58.69 55.35 58.86 58.44 59.43 (1:01.02) 59.86 59.99


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 16, 2012)

Beat ALL of the pbs!
best avg5: 13.48 (σ = 1.09)
1. (15.58) F L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F U2 R2 D2 U' R F' L2 B L F' L2 D2 R' U2 
*2. (11.82) R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' B L' R2 U2 B D R F U2 F2 
3. 14.49 D2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' L D2 R' U2 F' D' F' R2 U F 
4. 13.61 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B R' D L U2 L2 B R' D B' R 
5. 12.33 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U L D2 U2 L D2 R' D' F' D B **
5. 14.81 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' D B' F U B2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 
6. 15.63 U2 B2 F2 L R D2 R F2 L B2 L' D' R F L2 B2 D' F' U B' 
7. 15.53 U F U R' D2 B L D' F' U' B2 U F2 U' F2 B2 L2 D L2 U' 
8. 15.65 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 L' D' L F' L B2 U' R2 D2 F 
9. 14.31 B2 F U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' R B' D F' R' D' B2 D' L 
10. (17.87) L F' D2 B' R' B' D' L B U' F2 D2 F U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 
11. 14.10 F' D2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B D2 U2 B D' R' U R2 F D' B D R' B2 
12. 12.89 F' R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F' D' L2 R2 B D' R D' L' R D *
*best avg12: 14.34 (σ = 1.14)*


----------



## pedrinroque (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally got a sub 30 on 4x4

29.17 F' U' D2 f' r2 U f' D r2 L' f2 D R' B D2 f2 B2 D2 f2 R' f' D2 r D' f' r f' L2 r2 u2 D2 r2 D2 u R U2 f F2 D' f


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2012)

My longest ever OH session in one sitting.

number of times: 165/165
best time: 10.78 (OLL skip+F perm)
best avg5: 13.38 [14.41, 11.97, (15.77), (11.86), 13.75], all NL
...
...
best avg12: 14.28
best avg50: 14.77 PB
best avg100: 15.17 PB

No sub-15 avg100


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 17, 2012)

oh best avg100: 21.49



Spoiler



21.07, 21.64, 18.74, 14.85, 23.15, 21.47, 21.48, 21.24, 24.34, 22.19, 20.27, 25.03, 24.30, 20.52, 21.96, 21.00, 26.56, 21.82, 20.87, 17.81, 17.78, 23.55, 18.90, 25.81, 24.21, 21.26, 19.42, 23.20, 21.47, 25.27, 22.20, 20.17, 21.16, 19.59, 23.65, 23.65, 21.42, 24.02, 24.53, 23.38, 19.94, 22.42, 22.69, 26.08, 25.38, 20.59, 17.38, 21.09, 20.74, 26.15, 21.69, 17.73, 23.85, 17.34, 22.56, 23.54, 21.56, 24.08, 23.76, 20.42, 20.79, 19.36, 20.82, 21.10, 22.82, 25.66, 18.31, 17.84, 20.61, 22.59, 17.34, 21.98, 19.12, 20.42, 21.42, 23.24, 18.54, 22.14, 16.61, 19.51, 19.22, 24.01, 21.11, 22.43, 16.74, 21.85, 16.96, 20.55, 19.67, 23.41, 24.08, 20.47, 17.66, 19.95, 21.32, 23.52, 23.57, 25.21, 20.65, 20.84



edit: 25% solves sub 20


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2012)

Wonderful 5x5 session.

1:41.23, 1:30.19, 1:35.10, 1:42.72, *1:35.38, 1:34.61, 1:27.41, 1:29.82, 1:28.75*, 1:42.33, 1:48.00, 1:35.53, 1:29.23, 1:37.63, 1:42.22, 1:37.24, 1:36.69, 1:27.70, 1:31.98, 1:34.16, 1:29.61, 1:38.83, 1:35.64, 1:36.87, 1:35.67

number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:27.41
worst time: 1:48.00

current avg5: 1:36.06 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 1:31.06 (σ = 3.12)

current avg12: 1:35.43 (σ = 2.81)
best avg12: 1:34.37 (σ = 5.08)

current avg25: 1:35.18 (σ = 4.12)
best avg25: 1:35.18 (σ = 4.12)


----------



## Julian (Nov 17, 2012)

First OH solves in a while. PB Ao12, Ao5, and single 

19.52 Ao12 sub-20 

18.57 Ao5

13.76 single


Spoiler



D' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U B2 U R2 D2 F R B L2 D F2 L2 F L' R2

x z r' R D' R'
U' R U R' U2 y R U R'
z U R U' z' R' U2 R
(x' y') U' R' U
(x' z') R' U R U' R' U R
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' U2


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 17, 2012)

Big cube PBs 

5x5 Single: 4:40.33
6x6 Single: 14:54.57 (First timed)
7x7 Single: 26:31.31 (First timed)

I REALLY should have entered 6 and 7 for MCD >: D



Spoiler



I'm joking obviously...


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 17, 2012)

New 4x4 average PB !!

*Average of 5: 52.96*
1. (1:00.13) Rw Uw2 D2 Fw' U R D' L2 R U Rw' B Rw R F B2 Rw2 L Uw' B2 F' Uw2 L F' L' F' D2 F R' D B D2 L' R2 D2 F2 U2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 
2. 51.72 D U2 L Fw L Uw2 Fw D' Rw' F2 Rw D U' F2 Uw B' L' Uw' Fw Uw2 U' D' R' Rw2 L2 D F2 D2 U2 Uw' Rw2 L' D2 L U Fw2 F' R2 B R' 
3. 54.83 F' U2 D Rw Fw' R F2 U B2 Rw R U Rw2 R' U' R2 L F R F R Fw' U2 R L Uw2 D' B2 D' Rw' B2 D2 Uw2 R' Fw D B2 D' R2 U' 
4. (51.07) L D' R2 Uw2 D R U' D2 L2 B' R Fw' D' U' Uw Rw2 L Fw D F' Uw2 D Rw' L Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw F' Fw D2 R' L' Rw Uw D2 R' Fw2 B' L 
5. 52.32 U B' Rw L U L2 Rw' Uw R' Uw2 D2 Fw Rw2 R' L Uw D U L U' Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw D F' B' D Rw' F' D B2 Rw F2 U D' Rw L' Fw


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 17, 2012)

With a PB of 0.47 the sune is now my first Last Layer alg to be performed in less than half a second.
Was just playing around and then I tried to do that. Sucess


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 17, 2012)

16.48 AO12 OH


----------



## uvafan (Nov 17, 2012)

Just got my first PBs in a LOOOOONNNNNGGGG time; haven't been able to practice as much lately, but it's now the weekend 

11.70 avg5!!!!!! 

(9.14), 12.10, (14.12), 11.81, 11.18

12.94 avg12!!!!!

12.20, 12.06, 13.04, 13.85, 15.26, (18.24), (9.14), 12.10, 14.12, 11.81, 11.18, 13.80

9.14 single is second best ever, fifth sub10. 4 move eoline, but can't seem to reconstruct.

Scramble was U2 F U L2 F' D B2 F2 L F2 D' B' D' R2 B F2 D L2 U2 F2 L' B' L' B F2

14.33 avg100!!!

16.00, 15.32, 16.31, 11.98, 12.13, 16.14, 12.20, 12.06, 13.04, 13.85, 15.26, 18.24, (9.14), 12.10, 14.12, 11.81, 11.18, 13.80, 13.82, 13.83, (1:01.90), 13.53, 13.27, 13.49, 14.64, 14.66, 13.18, 13.09, 15.74, (19.71+), 15.94, 16.29, 17.80, 11.95, 13.36, 16.73, 14.45, 16.55, 13.42, 14.16, 15.08, 16.23, 16.21, 15.85, 17.91, 15.61, 14.90, 14.05, (19.74), 14.33, 13.17, 14.15, 14.09, 14.62, (10.63), 14.66, 12.64, 16.34, 14.11, 13.25, 13.40, 15.81, 11.71, 16.72, 13.97, 13.28, 15.96, 14.69, 14.17, 16.70, (25.29), 13.86, 11.93, 14.94, (10.50), 15.46, (10.73), 14.28, 16.69, 14.04, 15.11, 13.01, 12.84, 15.23, 12.77, 12.39, 13.26, 16.99, 13.19, 13.74, 14.08, 12.86, 16.31, 12.54, 15.06, (10.76), 12.93, (18.26), 12.78, 14.18

5 sub11s  also highest counting solve 17.91


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 17, 2012)

2x2 sub 5 ao12 on cam, almost failed after that 15 -.-
Average of 12: 4.98
1. 5.39 U F R2 U2 F U F R2 U 
2. (3.95) F R' U2 F U F2 R F' U2 
3. 4.43 R' U F U' R2 U' R F2 U' 
4. 3.97 F' R' U' R' U F R' U2 R' 
5. 4.42 U R' U' F U2 F U2 F2 R' 
6. 6.37 U2 R' U R2 F' R U R2 
7. 5.53 R' U' R' U2 R' F U R2 U' 
8. 4.65 R' U2 R F U2 F R2 F2 U' 
9. 4.66 R' F' U2 R U2 R U' F R' 
10. (15.26) F R2 F' U F U F2 R2 U2 
11. 4.86 U2 R2 F2 U F' U R' U 
12. 5.57 R' U2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R2


----------



## Lapinsavant (Nov 17, 2012)

4x4 Average of 12: 53.21
1. (45.34) U Uw2 F' B2 Rw2 B F Fw D Fw' B2 Rw2 L2 Uw' F Uw D2 F' U' B' Uw B2 U R2 L' Uw2 B U R F R L F2 R2 F2 L2 Fw' L Fw R'
2. 49.19 R Uw2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 F2 D B' U' D2 Uw2 Fw U Rw' U2 L2 U Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 B2 L' Rw Uw F' Fw' L2 B U' B2 F L Uw' L2 D2 Rw L2
3. 55.55 F2 Rw' R' F' Fw' L D' Fw2 Rw Fw' F' Uw L2 D Fw2 B F' Rw2 U R F' L' Rw F' L' Fw U2 F' B2 Uw2 L2 R2 F Fw U' L2 Fw Uw2 D' B2
4. 56.00 D B Rw U2 B R' F L2 Fw2 B' F Uw' L' U2 F' L2 B' L Uw2 R Rw2 L2 F' Fw L2 B2 Rw R2 Fw2 Uw' R2 B2 U' F Uw2 Rw L' B2 R2 L2
5. 56.65 D' U2 L' U' Rw' L' Uw' D2 R2 F' Fw' L' Rw2 Fw' Uw' R2 F Rw2 R Fw U2 B' F L Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 D Fw F' L' D2 B2 Rw L2 U' R' B' U
6. 48.81 L B' L Uw' B L' Fw' D2 Uw' L' U D2 Fw' R' Uw2 Fw2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 Fw B2 U' Uw2 R L2 Rw D2 R' D' Fw Rw B' U' B L' U2 Rw2 Fw'
7. (1:00.31) B2 F Rw2 U R Uw2 F2 Rw' R' U Uw' R Fw2 U2 D' Uw2 B R D' F' R' Uw' Rw' L2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw L F Fw2 U B' F2 U' B' R' F Fw2 U'
8. 47.81 R2 D' L Uw L2 D' Fw' L' Fw' L2 F' R' Fw2 B2 R' U L2 Uw' D B Rw' Uw L' R2 D F2 D L' Uw Rw2 L F' Fw B U2 F' R Rw2 L2 B
9. 52.28 Uw Rw R Uw' R D2 Uw2 B Fw Rw L' D B2 Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw D Rw' D2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 F2 Rw' B2 L' Rw' D2 F2 R2 B' Uw2 F L2 Fw B2
10. 54.57 U D2 Rw2 R Fw2 F D U L F L' B2 R L' B' Rw Fw' Rw Fw' B' F' Rw D' L' B2 Rw F' L' R' Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw' U2 D2 L' Rw D' U
11. 54.29 Uw Rw L' R' F' Fw2 L' Rw Uw2 L' R U' Uw D2 R' F' B' Fw2 Uw2 U' L' Uw F R Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw D U2 L B2 L' D' L D2 Rw' L U F2
12. 56.93 U2 Fw' U D F Rw' R Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw Rw Uw' Rw Uw' R F' U' B' U' D F B2 Rw' F' R' F' D' L Rw2 R' F' Rw' U' B' Fw' D2 F2 L' B'

4 sub-50 :-D


----------



## Lapinsavant (Nov 17, 2012)

5x5- avg5 + single !
1:39.05, 1:44.53, (1:45.79), 1:43.75, (1:36.85) = 1:42.44


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2012)

9.016 15puzl niggle. 86 moves, 9.539 tps.

edit: 7.656/63/8.229


----------



## Applequestria (Nov 18, 2012)

My first blindfolded solve .

6:56.13min


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Applequestria said:


> My first blindfolded solve .
> 
> 6:56.13min



inb4 this


----------



## Iggy (Nov 18, 2012)

Clock PB single, avg5 and avg12:
10.90, 13.21, (8.53), 12.69, 11.96, 11.15, 11.43, 11.90, (30.36), 11.19, 12.08, 13.93 = 12.04
(11.15), 11.43, 11.90, (30.36), 11.19 = 11.51

Clock is kinda fun.

EDIT: Just got a 8.44 single.


----------



## Riley (Nov 18, 2012)

Greatest competition experience ever for me today. 

First of all, FINALLY SUB 10! 9.46 and 9.53 (singles) both seen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLDEuqi9ERc&feature=youtu.be

Second, 32 move FMC!!!! I had not even sub 45'd before this, my comp PB earlier was 46. I think I had the most optimal an LL can get, if there are no PLL or OLL skips, or cancellations between OLL and PLL. And if it's a CFOP OLL -> PLL. A 6 move OLL, and an A perm = 15 moves. No AUF.

1:17 BLD (and 1:31) was also great. It was the first time I had gotten more than one success in a competition.

Beat my comp PB's in Pyraminx average, 5x5 average, OH average, and 2x2 average. (and everything above, with 3x3 average too)


----------



## ottozing (Nov 18, 2012)

Average of 12: 2.659


Spoiler



1. 1.813 U F' R2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 
2. 3.596 F' R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' U' 
3. 2.025 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U2 F' 
4. (1.702) F R' U' F' U' F2 R' F R 
5. 3.049 U F R2 F2 U' F' U R2 F' U' 
6. 2.231 R U' R U' F U R2 U2 F U' 
7. 2.954 F U' F R2 U' R' U R U' 
8. 2.979 U R U' R U R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
9. 2.918 R2 F R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
10. (6.948) F2 R2 F' U F2 U R' F 
11. 2.827 F' R2 F' U2 F2 R F' U R 
12. 2.198 R U2 F' U2 F R U2 R'



stats: (hide)
number of times: 138/139


Spoiler



best time: 1.702
worst time: 6.948

current avg5: 3.194 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 2.111 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 3.269 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 2.659 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 3.229 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 2.982 (σ = 0.51)

current avg100: 3.206 (σ = 0.56)
best avg100: 3.065 (σ = 0.47)

session avg: 3.135 (σ = 0.55)
session mean: 3.179



Average of 5: 2.111


Spoiler



1. 2.495 R F' U R' U F2 U' F2 R U2 
2. 1.813 U F' R2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 
3. (3.596) F' R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' U' 
4. 2.025 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U2 F' 
5. (1.702) F R' U' F' U' F2 R' F R


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2012)

3x3 OH:
best time: 12.31
best avg5: 12.78 PB
best avg12: 14.22
best avg50: 14.54 PB

Avg5 was really lucky, 2 EPLL skips.


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 18, 2012)

3x3 OH
1. 32.10 R2 B2 L U2 L D2 F2 R B2 R2 B R2 F' U' R' D F L' D B 
niklas + predicted pll skip

Pyraminx:
Average of 12: 22.48
1. (6.39) U L B L U B' L' R l' b u 
2. (35.49) U' L B' L U' R' B U l r' b 
3. 12.74 U R' L U L' U B' U' b 
4. 30.61 U R' L' B U R U B l' r 
5. 21.99 R U' L U' R B R B l' b u 
6. 26.58 U' L R U' B' L' R B l' r' b u 
7. 18.98 B R' B' U' L' B U B' l' b u' 
8. 21.35 U' L U B R B U B' r' b' u' 
9. 16.58 U L' B R' B' R B' U' l r u 
10. 26.29 L' U B U R' L R' U l r' b u' 
11. 23.16 L R' U' L B' R' U' R l r' b' u 
12. 26.54 L U' L U' B' L' R' U l' b'


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 18, 2012)

OH
number of times: 50/50
best time: 17.58
worst time: 28.23

current avg5: 22.76 (σ = 1.60)
best avg5: 21.13 (σ = 2.17)

current avg12: 22.87 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 22.17 (σ = 1.60)

session avg: 23.20 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 23.14

no pb's but still a decent avg


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> OH
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 17.58
> worst time: 28.23
> ...



You might just want to change your signature.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 18, 2012)

OH

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.21
worst time: 22.32

current avg5: 19.17 (σ = 2.43)
best avg5: 18.06 (σ = 2.46)

current avg12: 18.84 (σ = 2.25)
best avg12: 18.84 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 18.84 (σ = 2.25)
session mean: 18.66
13.21, 20.68, 22.32, 17.69, 16.94, 21.04, 16.91, 21.70, 15.92, 16.38, 20.88, 20.24


----------



## uvafan (Nov 18, 2012)

3x3 single sub-9 *8.93!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZZ Method!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Reconstruction:
D R L U2 F2 D R U R D F' U R' B' U B D' R L2 U2 B2 U' D F' U2
EOL:x2 B' U F D2 B2 (5,5)
Left: L2 U' L' U L' U L U' L' (9,14)
Right: R' U2 R U' R U R U2 R U' R' (11,25)
COLL:F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' (13,38)
AUF: U (1,39)
39/8.93=4.367 tps
EPLL skip! 
also, 14.10 avg100  almost sub14


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 18, 2012)

2nd sub ten and I miss the space bar -.-
1. 10.18 B' L' F2 B D' R' U' R2 F R2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 
was like 9.7-9.9


----------



## F perm (Nov 18, 2012)

First sub 22 Ao100, even if it is 21.99! I am glad it is only about 2 seconds behind my PB Ao12, meaning the 12 wasn't super lucky, and that I actually am closing in on sub-20.
This is part of my 10000 cube marathon that I'm doing way to slowly.


Spoiler: times



18.15, 18.38, 19.98, 21.10, 20.47, 21.42, 23.16, 19.63, 18.92, (17.13), 25.37, 19.53, 22.51, 22.03, 24.78, 25.90, 20.66, 19.85, 24.94, 24.62, 22.36, 21.26, 26.13, 24.66, 20.36, 23.51, 22.19, 26.43, 19.07, 20.95, 19.48, 17.87, 21.92, 21.59, (28.24), 20.50, 19.23, 24.30, (16.82), 17.87, 19.73, 20.24, 17.93, (17.60), (17.85), 24.43, 21.31, 21.86, 21.02, 19.96, 27.19, 24.47, 20.75, 26.36, 26.46, 22.62, (27.74), 24.49, 21.98, 23.23, (29.88), 19.23, 22.04, 22.82, 19.04, 19.85, 22.92, 24.72, 20.50, 21.98, (15.84), (45.08), 26.43, 21.66, (29.82), 21.82, 21.61, 19.90, 24.91, 21.49, 20.38, 23.54, 22.11, 20.71, 25.09, 21.53, 20.08, 21.75, 22.01, 24.34, 21.98, 24.34, 27.20, 21.81, 18.77, 20.07, 21.07, 24.94, 21.92, 19.10



EDIT: Great job uvafan!


----------



## uvafan (Nov 18, 2012)

F perm said:


> First sub 22 Ao100, even if it is 21.99! I am glad it is only about 2 seconds behind my PB Ao12, meaning the 12 wasn't super lucky, and that I actually am closing in on sub-20.
> This is part of my 10000 cube marathon that I'm doing way to slowly.
> 
> 
> ...



You too! You'll be sub20 in no time! :tu


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 18, 2012)

col AV


Spoiler



19.22, 16.23, 15.74, 17.29, 19.95, 16.24, 22.85, 23.05, 15.73, 18.19, 21.37, 20.13, 17.25, 18.15, 18.90, 17.94, 17.87, 18.78, 14.58, 18.03, 16.52, 20.36, 16.81, 19.32, 17.94, 20.16, 16.70, 16.89, 16.89, 17.11, 22.87, 17.44, 17.88, 22.55, 15.67, 15.71, 19.47, 19.72, 19.16, 19.34, 19.78, 19.35, 20.74, 21.12, 19.69, 17.05, 18.34, 16.42, 21.08, 16.98, 23.34, 17.02, 18.31, 14.98, 19.24, 17.22, 17.95, 18.60, 17.89, 17.19, 14.90, 18.76, 25.46, 21.07, 16.07, 20.67, 16.09, 21.89, 24.34, 15.11, 20.19, 18.55, 17.31, 17.42, 16.85, 16.01, 15.87, 21.93, 25.16, 16.83, 19.50, 15.83, 16.47, 19.40, 22.03, 19.56, 16.15, 13.43, 18.49, 16.21, 20.36, 23.52, 19.41, 18.94, 16.49, 19.59, 16.84, 19.01, 18.38, 16.81


=18.53 avg100

want sub 17 by next week


----------



## KCuber (Nov 18, 2012)

Finally got a sub-4 on 7x7 after the disappointment of a 4:01+ at MIT

3. 3:55.40 (Scramble 3 from 4+ Race)


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 19, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Finally got a sub-4 on 7x7 after the disappointment of a 4:01+ at MIT
> 
> 3. 3:55.40 (Scramble 3 from 4+ Race)


But don't you average like 4:30? Or what do you average now?


----------



## KCuber (Nov 19, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> But don't you average like 4:30? Or what do you average now?



I ended up getting a 4:06 Mo3 and 4:19 ao5 on that average so I probably average lower, ill finish the ao12 to see though.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 19, 2012)

4:00.583 7x7 single, I want to cry because that was so close to sub-4
Edit: Next solve 4:01.000


----------



## KCuber (Nov 19, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> 4:00.583 7x7 single, I want to cry because that was so close to sub-4
> Edit: Next solve 4:01.000



Ouch that sucks, I was crying when I got my 3:55, but that was probably because my dad was cutting onions 

Here are the results of the Ao12

time ao5 ao12
1	4:35.81	- -
2	4:34.50	- -
3	3:55.40	- -
4	4:08.90	- -
5	4:15.59	4:19.66	-
6	4:26.69	4:17.06	-
7	4:27.50	4:17.06	-
8	4:13.48	4:18.59	-
9	4:36.51	4:23.26	-
10	4:45.53	4:30.23	-
11	4:16.29	4:26.77	-
12	3:59.94	4:22.09	4:21.52

What ended up being your Mo3?


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow you are consistent  my mo3 was 4:07.718 with a 4:10.014 avg of 5.


----------



## ajayd (Nov 19, 2012)

First sub 20 solve 3 x 3. 19.27.NL too!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2012)

Megaminx

*1:09.64* single - sub 1:10 

*1:17.57* avg5
1:15.98, 1:16.19, (1:32.32), 1:20.55, (1:12.33)

*1:19.41* avg12 - sub 1:20 
1:16.81, 1:26.65, 1:15.16, 1:21.22, 1:20.69, 1:15.98, 1:16.19, (1:32.32), 1:20.55, (1:12.33), 1:25.32, 1:15.51


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 19, 2012)

So I tightened my Square-1 for the first time in like a year and a half...then this:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.84
worst time: 27.82

current avg5: 19.20 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 17.52 (σ = 2.64) PB

current avg12: 21.42 (σ = 2.59)
best avg12: 19.47 (σ = 3.75) PB

current avg50: 20.99 (σ = 3.01)
best avg50: 20.99 (σ = 3.01) PB



Spoiler



18.28, 16.26, 18.14, 17.42, 22.74, 24.86, 21.20, 21.84, 18.20, 23.99, 13.84, 18.80, 23.25, 16.00, 23.85, 24.66, 16.18, 15.82, 20.56, 24.10, 14.21, 21.91, 18.26, 18.88, 27.82, 26.60, 18.43, 24.61, 16.20, 24.27, 24.46, 19.60, 24.58, 23.50, 23.36, 24.88, 18.60, 21.43, 25.61, 24.69, 22.97, 15.02, 23.48, 21.33, 25.07, 19.94, 17.68, 18.86, 21.41, 18.79



I've been hovering around the 20-23 second average range for about a year now and I'm starting to get more sub-20's. Andrew Nelson's recent NAR has inspired me to get much faster before Worlds!


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 19, 2012)

1:14.622 5x5 single, 55 redux.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2012)

Just had a 4x4x4 solve where the entire LL was R2B2R2 [OLL parity] R2B2R2  It was a 37.


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Just had a 4x4x4 solve where the entire LL was R2B2R2 [OLL parity] R2B2R2  It was a 37.



Do you know OLL algorithms that involve parity?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2012)

I only know the R2B2R2 and R'U'R setups (and M, I guess, but I rarely use that in practice). They do come in pretty handy.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Feet single 1:29, forgot the avg, and mega single of 2:37, 20s faster than before


----------



## F perm (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome Ao12, and one of my growing collection of Sub-20s! Also, new PB!
This is part of my 10000 cube marathon.


Spoiler: times



times (reset):
19.06, 20.79, 21.93, 15.62, 20.14, 22.36, 18.11, 25.32, 17.86, 16.34, 22.51, 14.89
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.89
worst time: 25.32

current avg5: 18.91 (σ = 2.62)
best avg5: 18.91 (σ = 2.62)

current avg12: 19.47 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 19.47 (σ = 2.34)

session avg: 19.47 (σ = 2.34)
session mean: 19.58


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 19, 2012)

Feet cubing with CHJ, improved rapidly, so am pleased... 2:33.72, 2:22.38, 1:51.84, 1:34.09,1:52.30,1:31.48+,1:24.76,DNF

also i got a solve on video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2S_GrjD0hc


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 20, 2012)

4.11, 7.15, (8.89), 7.10, (3.91) = 6.12 Pyra avg5

I like this event.


----------



## KCuber (Nov 20, 2012)

Just had the best 4x4 session

36.41, *36.46, 41.60, 39.74, 38.48, 47.48, 39.86, 40.68, 40.16, 36.94, 38.14, 36.14, 31.68*, 36.85, 42.08, 42.44, 42.31, 40.94, 42.01, 35.36, 41.08, 43.81, 37.04, 38.44, 45.33=39.60

Bold times are a 38.82 Average of 12 
Underlined times are a 36.64 Average of 5 :tu :tu :tu


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2012)

6x6 PB average if 12.

3:18.09, 3:02.17, 3:00.43, 3:03.51, 3:13.93, 3:01.16, 3:01.47, 2:59.51, *2:56.29, 3:00.72, [3:00.06, 2:58.57, 2:52.13]*, 3:10.35

number of times: 14/14
best time: 2:52.13
worst time: 3:18.09

current mo3: 3:00.35 (σ = 9.24)
best mo3: 2:56.92 (σ = 4.21)

current avg5: 2:59.78 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 2:58.31 (σ = 1.90)

current avg12: 3:01.21 (σ = 3.73)
best avg12: 3:00.39 (σ = 1.99)

Stupidly close to sub 3 and stupidly consistent.


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2012)

9:46 feet solve with shoes on.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 20, 2012)

2.90 avg of 12, CLL is really helping.

3.46 R2 F R2 U2 F R F2 U2 R2 U2
1.73 F R U F R F2 U R2 F U'
3.25 R F2 U2 R2 U' F U' R' U' F2
2.48 U2 F2 U F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' R'
2.15 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2
2.79 U R F2 R2 F2 R' F R2 U' F'
2.17 U' F2 R' F' U' R' U F' R' U2
2.72 F U2 R' U' R2 U R' U F R
3.86 R2 U R' U' F R2 F2 R' F2 U'
2.68 F U F R2 U2 R F2 R' F' U
4.11 U R' U' R' U' F R2 F2 U2 R2
3.43 R' U' F U' R2 F2 U2 R U' F'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 20, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> 2.90 avg of 12, CLL is really helping.
> 
> 3.46 R2 F R2 U2 F R F2 U2 R2 U2
> 1.73 F R U F R F2 U R2 F U'
> ...



Oh my god. Mitch please be slow again.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 20, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Oh my god. Mitch please be slow again.


Nah bro, also I beat you for official 2x2 avg. Do you know full CLL?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 20, 2012)

first sub 10 pyra mean of 100 
9.22
and avg and 12

Pyraminx
20/11/2012 9:11:49 PM - 9:55:03 PM

Mean: 9.22
Average: 9.22
Best time: 3.60
Median: 9.23
Worst time: 14.81
Standard deviation: 2.06

Best average of 5: 7.11
40-44 - 8.23 6.53 (10.50) 6.57 (5.16)

Best average of 12: 8.13
41-52 - 6.53 10.50 6.57 (5.16) 8.61 9.06 8.83 10.33 5.77 8.17 (10.96) 6.95


Spoiler



1. 7.93 B' L' U' B L' U' L U r' l
2. 8.63 B' R' L B U' B' U B' U b' r l u
3. 9.83 R' L U R U L R L' b' r' u'
4. 7.16 B' R B' L U' B' U L r u
5. 8.67 R L B' U' L' U L' B r l u'
6. 9.23 L B L' R U L U b' r' l u'
7. 7.21 U' R' U' L' U' L' R' U l' u
8. 9.32 R' U R' U' B' R' B' U' b r l
9. 6.07 U L B' R' B' U L' U l'
10. 10.38 L' B' U B' R' B L b r u
11. 11.10 L' R' U' L' R L' B R' b r l'
12. 5.90 R B' U R' B R' B L' b l'
13. 5.51 U B R U' R L B' L' u'
14. 9.78 B R U L B U' b' r' l' u'
15. 9.05 R' U L R' L' U L U' b' u'
16. 11.84 B' L B' R' L' R' L' B l
17. 12.05 U' R B U' R' B' R' B' U' b r' l'
18. 8.13 R U' B' R' B' U R' L r l u'
19. 8.40 B' L B' U B' U R B' U' l u
20. 9.69 B' U' R L' U B R U' b'
21. 8.59 B' R' B U B R' U' b' r' u
22. 11.01 U R L B R' U' L b' r' u
23. 9.11 U B U' L B L' R' L U' b' r' l'
24. 4.92 L U' R' B U' B' R' B' l u
25. 8.18 B' L B' L R' U L R' r l'
26. 10.49 U B' L R' L' R L' b l' u'
27. 12.52 R L U' R B L' R' L' U' b r' l
28. 10.79 U' B' L' U' L' R B L b' r u'
29. 10.01 L U R B L' R L B' L' b r
30. 9.83 L' R B' R' B' R' U B' U' b l
31. 10.70 B L' B L' B' U R' L' r' l' u'
32. 9.40 U L' B' R U b' r u
33. 5.80 U' B R' B' U L R U' r' l u'
34. 9.09 R' U B' U R U' L l' u
35. 10.50 U' B' L R B L R' L b' r u
36. 7.83 R B R' L B U L' l'
37. 8.25 U B' R U L U' L B' b' r l u'
38. 8.94 R' B' U R' B' L R' L b l' u
39. 10.52 B' U' R' B' U B' L' U L' b r' u
40. 8.23 U' R' L U R' L' R' b r' l' u'
41. 6.53 L B' L U' L U b' u
42. 10.50 R U' B' R' U' L R' U b' r' l' u'
43. 6.57 L' R' L U L' U B U' l'
44. 5.16 B' U' B' U' R' U' B' b l
45. 8.61 U' B R' U' R' L' U' R b
46. 9.06 B' L B R' U' B U' b l
47. 8.83 R B R U' B' R' L' b' r' u
48. 10.33 U' R U' B L' R B R' b' r' l u'
49. 5.77 U B' L U L B L b' r
50. 8.17 R' U L' B' L' B' U b r' l u
51. 10.96 R L U' B' R' B' U b u
52. 6.95 R B' R L' U R' l u
53. 11.23 B U B' L U' B' R' b r'
54. 7.67 U B' L R' U L R' b l'
55. 12.08 B R' L' B' L R U b' r' l'
56. 11.23 B L B R' L B L' U b' l u'
57. 8.67 L R' U L R L' r l' u
58. 9.51 U L B' U R' U' B' U' b' r' l
59. 10.85 R L' B R L U R U' b' r' l u
60. 12.87 R' U' L' R L' U' B R r' l' u'
61. 12.70 R' B R' B' L U' R b' r u
62. 7.32 R B' R' L' U' L' R L r l
63. 7.87 R' L B R L' U B
64. 9.45 L' B' U' R' U R L b r' u'
65. 8.99 L' U L R' B' R' U b l' u'
66. 9.02 R' B' R' U' R' U' R U l' u'
67. 8.89 L U' R U' R' L B' U' r l
68. 10.27 L' R B R L' R U L b r' l u
69. 14.02 B U' R' B' L' U R' B' b' r' l' u'
70. 8.97 B U' B L' U B' L' R U' l u'
71. 9.58 L U L B U' L B' b' r l'
72. 7.92 B' U' B L B' R' L U u'
73. 7.51 L' U R' L U' R' L' U' r' l' u'
74. 11.65 R' B' L R L' U B' U b u'
75. 10.23 R' B' R' L U L' B U' b r' l
76. 9.39 R B' L' R U L R' B b l' u
77. 5.84 U' B U R B' R U' l'
78. 10.67 R L R' U' B' R B' b l u'
79. 10.02 R' L' B R L B' R' r' u
80. 5.38 R L B' L' B R' U' b' r' u'
81. 10.85 L R' B' U' L' R' L' U b r l'
82. 6.98 L R B' U' L' R' b' r u'
83. 14.81 L R' U' L U R' B' U' b' l u
84. 9.23 R' L' B' R' U L B R' b r'
85. 10.85 U L B U L' R' B U b' r l'
86. 11.08 U' R' L' R B' U L U b' r l
87. 11.72 B L' R' B' R' B U' L b r l'
88. 8.18 U B' R U' B' L' B L' r l' u
89. 8.13 B R' U' L B U' B' b l' u
90. 3.60 L' R B' L' U L r'
91. 10.10 R B' U' L' R L' r u'
92. 7.22 U' B' L R' L U' L' U' b' r u
93. 13.34 U B U' L B' U L' B L' r l' u
94. 8.97 R' L' R B R U r' l
95. 9.62 R B' U' R U' B L U L' b r' l'
96. 11.60 U' L' U' B R' L U b' l u
97. 6.73 R' U B U R' B U R' r
98. 10.34 L R B' R L' R B' R'
99. 11.01 B L' U' L R' U' B b r l' u
100. 9.41 R L U R U' L' U L' l u


----------



## TMOY (Nov 20, 2012)

Done at the weekly competition on the French forum:


Spoiler



number of times: 25/25
best time: 1.80
worst time: 6.51

current avg5: 4.69 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 3.46 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 4.76 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 4.39 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 4.78 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 4.70

RA5, RA12 and avg25 are all PBs.

The times:

6.16, (6.43), 5.27, 5.76, 5.13, 4.93, 3.93, 3.93, 2.53, 5.10, (1.80), 5.73, 4.25, (6.51), 2.94, 6.25, 5.08, 4.18, 3.95, 5.13, 5.30, 5.20, 6.00, (2.36), 3.56

RA5 is in green, RA12 (which contains the RA5) in red.



loooooooooooolscrambles...

Edit: It was 2^3 of course.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 20, 2012)

Did a mean of 100 today and got my frist sub. 20 Ao12: 19.98 (previous best: 20.05)
I also got a PB mean of 100: 21.78 (previous: 22.32)
and single: 15.32 (previous: 16.02)

Scramble and reconstruction for the single:


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B R' D2 B2 U' L' B R U B' L2

Solution: 
Inspection: x2
Cross: U B2 L F’ L’
Pair 1: y R’ U R
Pair 2:U’ L’ U2 L y’ R’ U’ R
Pair 3:U y L U’ L’
Pair 4:U2 L’ U’ L
OLL: F U R U’ R’ F’
PLL (R-perm): U R’ U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R2 U’

No skips, but I consider it lucky because of the very easy F2L


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 20, 2012)

Megaminx PB Ao12 58.04
58.81 (55.10) 59.07 57.58 56.65 55.97 58.01 59.91 (1:00.72) 1:00.02 57.08 57.25
Almost all Sub-1


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 20, 2012)

3rd sub 10. and hit the spacebar this time. PLL skip.
1. 9.88 L2 D' L' B2 L2 F L B2 U' L U2 B2 R F2 L U2 L2 D2 L2 B2

That CLL usage
Average of 5: 3.47
1. (7.72) R F2 U' R' U F2 U R' U 
2. 3.43 R F U F' U F R2 F 
3. 3.19 U F2 R' F' U F' U2 F' R' U 
4. 3.79 R' F2 R F2 R U' F' R U2 
5. (2.60) R F R U2 R F2 R2


----------



## F perm (Nov 20, 2012)

New best single, only skipped OCLL, straight to J perm!
12.79


----------



## kromagnon (Nov 20, 2012)

Sub 17 Avg of 5! (16.90)


----------



## pedrinroque (Nov 20, 2012)

4x4 yau part
6 centers + 4 edges 

number of times: 35/35
best time: 15.11
worst time: 25.47

current avg5: 15.82 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 15.82 (σ = 0.82) PB

current avg12: 18.48 (σ = 2.22)
best avg12: 17.90 (σ = 2.22) PB

session avg: 18.87 (σ = 1.95)
session mean: 18.96

sub 15 is my objective


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 20, 2012)

Feet 1:15.xx+ PB single  
I stumbled on the last move so just stopped the timer to get a plus2


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 20, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Feet 1:15.xx+ PB single
> I stumbled on the last move so just stopped the timer to get a plus2



hao2sub9


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 20, 2012)

4x4 Average PB - 51.14 

Average of 5: 51.14
1. 54.16 L' Rw R2 F' D2 U Fw2 F Uw F U2 Uw' L' U R Fw' L' B2 R B' Fw' R' Rw2 Uw2 B Uw2 R U2 Rw2 D' U' R2 B' Uw' D2 U2 B' D' Rw D' 
2. (46.32) Fw' Uw Fw2 F2 R L F2 L2 Rw B2 Uw' F L' R' Rw' D2 U F B2 Rw R2 D2 L R' Rw F Uw' Fw L Fw' D' Fw' Uw2 L Rw D F' B' Fw' Rw2 
3. 52.55 L F2 Uw' L' Uw D' Rw2 D' Rw R L' Fw R' Uw2 D' R Uw2 Fw' B2 L Fw2 R F' Uw' Fw' Uw' R' Rw2 F2 Uw2 L' R' D' Rw Fw' D Rw' L' Fw R' 
4. (1:03.97) Rw U R2 Fw F2 U Uw' L F2 Fw' D R' F2 Fw L' F B' Fw2 R F' B2 D2 B' D R B2 D' Rw Uw' B Rw' B' Uw' F' Rw' D U2 F B Fw2 
5. 46.71 B' Uw Fw' F L2 Fw R' D2 B' Uw' F D Rw Uw Fw' Uw D' Fw' R' Rw' U' D2 B' Uw U2 B' F2 Rw D' B Uw' F U' Rw B Fw' F' Rw R2 B2 

my goal is to be sub 50 consistently by April


----------



## Julian (Nov 20, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 3rd sub 10. and hit the spacebar this time. PLL skip.
> 1. 9.88 L2 D' L' B2 L2 F L B2 U' L U2 B2 R F2 L U2 L2 D2 L2 B2


Not kidding, I tried this scramble and also got 9.88.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2012)

OH:
(11.31), 13.32, (15.93), 12.68, 13.49 = 13.16
(10.90), 14.39, 13.71, (17.05), 16.14, 11.31, 13.32, 15.93, 12.68, 13.49, 13.60, 13.29 = 13.79

Pretty good! (not PB)


----------



## Julian (Nov 21, 2012)

Average of 12: 10.61
1. 11.31 D' R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B D' F U R' B2 D B R2 U F2 
2. (9.30) D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U F2 U F' U L' R' U2 F R' B R' B' 
3. (13.86) U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U B' R' B L R B' U' F' R2 B 
4. 10.34 B' U' F2 R' B' L2 B' L B R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 U2 
5. 11.06 R2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B L' B2 R2 F U' R2 B 
6. 10.21 F L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 U R F U F2 R' D2 B2 L' 
7. 11.30 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F' R' D2 L' B L2 F' U B' U 
8. 9.34 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D U' L2 B L' B2 U2 R2 D' L' F' L2 D2 
9. 11.33 D R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U B2 U2 B2 L' D R' U2 B' L R2 F' D U' 
10. 10.97 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 R U F' U2 B' R' U 
11. 10.19 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R D L 
12. 10.09 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 R D2 F2 U' R F L2 F' D2 U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2012)

Julian said:


> Average of 12: 10.61
> 1. 11.31 D' R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B D' F U R' B2 D B R2 U F2
> 2. (9.30) D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U F2 U F' U L' R' U2 F R' B R' B'
> 3. (13.86) U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U B' R' B L R B' U' F' R2 B
> ...



Wow, very nice Julian!


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 21, 2012)

Statistics for 11-21-2012 01:16:47

Average: 12.65
Standard Deviation: 0.94
Best Time: 10.44
Worst Time: 16.37
Individual Times:
1.	10.78	R' B F2 D U2 F' L' R' B' D2 B F2 L' D U R2 D' L' R2 B' D L2 F L' U2
2.	14.17	D L' B2 D2 U' R' D' U F2 L' D' U' L' R' B2 F2 R2 U B2 F L B D2 B D'
3.	(10.44)	B' L' D B' F2 D' U L' R' F' D' U' B2 D L U' B2 D2 F' L D' U2 R F R'
4.	11.58	D U B2 D2 F2 L U' L F2 L' R2 D U L2 R2 D2 R2 D U L' R2 B2 F U' F
5.	12.73	R' B2 R2 F L' R' B' L' R2 B' L2 B U2 B F' D2 U2 R2 D2 U L R D' R2 U'
6.	(16.37)	F R U' L' R D' U' L' R B' F' L B F' R' B2 F' L2 R' F D' U F L' R'
7.	11.82	F2 L' R' D U R' D' U2 F U F' L R2 B2 L2 D F' D L2 R D2 U L' R' U2
8.	14.16	U L' R' F2 D' B' F' U' R2 D2 U' B2 U' F R D B' L' R D U F L' R2 F
9.	13.49	D' B' L2 U R F' D' L F L F' L R D2 F' L D U2 F L F2 R D2 U L
10.	12.64	R2 B2 F' U2 F D2 U2 L D L' R U F U' R F' D F2 L2 R B F2 U2 F2 D2
11.	12.05	B D' U2 L' D' U' L' U L' D2 F' L2 R' D U' B D' F2 U2 F' D2 U2 B2 D2 B
12.	13.11	B2 R' D2 L B D2 U B F2 D' B' F D2 B2 L R B' F' D B2 L D2 U' B2 F'

Lol roux


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2012)

pedrinroque said:


> 4x4 yau part
> 6 centers + 4 edges
> 
> number of times: 35/35
> ...



Interesting. I just did the same thing, and got an avg35 of 18.33. And yet I'm several seconds slower than you overall. I knew I was bad at edge-pairing + 3x3, but didn't realize I was that bad


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay, wtf

40.13 avg12


Spoiler



44.58, 37.60, 42.98, (45.82), 39.52, 41.78, 36.24, 40.42, 37.78, 39.80, (34.68), 40.61
I rolled that 44 with a 47, missed such a great chance to get a sub-40 avg12 :'(



40.72 avg25


Spoiler



(47.02), (35.13), 45.21, 38.13, 40.19, 39.39, 42.08, 39.96, 43.75, 40.93, 40.46, 40.22, 43.54, 44.58, 37.60, 42.98, (45.82), 39.52, 41.78, 36.24, 40.42, 37.78, 39.80, (34.68), 40.61



41.88 avg50


Spoiler



37.90, 41.60, 44.93, 42.18, 36.75, (35.91), 45.86, 47.02, (35.13), 45.21, 38.13, 40.19, 39.39, 42.08, 39.96, 43.75, 40.93, 40.46, 40.22, 43.54, 44.58, 37.60, 42.98, 45.82, 39.52, 41.78, 36.24, 40.42, 37.78, 39.80, (34.68), 40.61, (47.05), 41.84, 45.00, 40.26, 44.96, 44.11, 42.00, 44.82, (47.88), 45.38, 41.85, 43.29, 41.06, 42.70, 46.44, (47.81), 41.53, 40.35


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 21, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Nah bro, also I beat you for official 2x2 avg. Do you know full CLL?



Hell no. I just do LBL fast. We shall see about learning CLL


----------



## Julian (Nov 21, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, very nice Julian!


Thanks 

Also, 10 sub-10s today in 110 solves.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 21, 2012)

I like it 
Best average of 5: 11.13
11-15 - 10.86 (13.79) 10.75 (8.20) 11.78

Best average of 12: 11.79
8-19 - 12.64 11.72 13.04 10.86 (13.79) 10.75 (8.20) 11.78 10.88 12.45 11.22 12.54


----------



## WBCube (Nov 21, 2012)

lol 2x2 single







Scramble: R2 U F2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U'
Solution: y2 z R' U R' U2


----------



## SittingDeath (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sv: Accomplishment Thread*

New 7x7 pb 
11:24.08 soon I'll get a sub 10


----------



## porkynator (Nov 21, 2012)

Some Heise:

number of times: 30/30
best time: 18.61
worst time: 44.44
best avg5: 26.79 (σ = 4.69)
best avg12: 28.00 (σ = 5.59)
session avg: 31.07 (σ = 5.91)
session mean: 31.17


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 21, 2012)

1. 15.891
2. 23.481
3. 29.447
4. 23.917
5. 20.683
6. 26.356
7. 15.431
8. 21.941
9. 25.115
10. 15.560
11. 17.131
12. 22.113

Average of 12: 21.219

PB avg 12


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 21, 2012)

Fullstep pb: (10.11) D' R F' L2 D R D' L D R2 U2 L2 B D2 F' B' L2 F' B2 D2


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2012)

WTF this might be a PB. 4:28.03 7x7 solve. This was the first timed solve in forever.


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> WTF this might be a PB. 4:28.03 7x7 solve. This was the first timed solve in forever.



Didn't you get like a 3:57 a few months ago? I particularly remember you saying that if the SS7x7 dropped your times by 30s like it did for Dan your PB single would be 3s off the WR average


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Didn't you get like a 3:57 a few months ago? I particularly remember you saying that if the SS7x7 dropped your times by 30s like it did for Dan your PB single would be 3s off the WR average



I have no idea what the hell you are talking about maybe it was lying emolover, but reality-check emolover doesn't get that. 

11:08.87 2-7 relay. Hope to get a sub 11 tomorrow.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 22, 2012)

Decided to practice a lot of weird events.

Feet PB single: 2:51.xx

6x6 PB AO5 and AO12 3:08.xx 3:11.xx

Megaminx AO5 and AO12 1:45.xx 1:50.xx


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 22, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Decided to practice a lot of weird events.



Anything that isn't 2x2 or standard 3x3 = weird


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 22, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Anything that isn't 2x2 or standard 3x3 = weird



6x6 isn't really weird I guess, but feet and Megaminx definitely are


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 22, 2012)

ZZOH, breaking my normal PBs 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-11-22
solves/total: 32/32

single
*best: 29.40*
worst: 59.46

mean of 3
current: 50.04 (σ = 8.43)
best: 37.56 (σ = 5.83)

avg of 5
current: 45.80 (σ = 1.96)
*best: 39.25 (σ = 3.31)*

avg of 12
current: 44.88 (σ = 4.56)
* best: 42.44 (σ = 5.01)*

Average: 43.71 (σ = 4.65)
Mean: 43.60

Wooh, a sub-30! 



Spoiler: Stuff



Time List:
1. 36.08 F' R2 B2 L B2 F' D U2 R F U L R2 F B2 R2 F B2 U' D2 B2 R' F2 R' L 
2. 45.90 L B R2 D' F' D F2 U R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' B' F' D' R' L U' D' 
3. 46.81 B2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 F2 D F D L U2 L' U2 B2 L F' B2 R' D' U2 B R2 F' R' 
4. 36.41 D L2 R2 F' D2 L2 D' R D L' U' L' F U F' R U2 D' L' U2 D B' U' L D2 
5. 38.47 F R2 L2 B U2 R F2 L B2 R2 L D' L R2 B2 F2 U B F' L2 R2 F' R' B' R' 
6. 42.88 U' D L2 D' R2 L' B R' L' F2 U' D2 F L2 R' F L' R' D' R2 B D' F2 L' D' 
7. 31.33 R B' D2 B2 F U' L2 R2 D2 U' B R2 B2 R2 D U F B' R B' R' U L B2 L' 
8. 43.83 B U' R' B' U2 D' F U' L2 F' L B' D' B2 R2 L B' F R' L2 F2 D2 R' D U 
9. 42.06 F' U2 R' U2 F2 L' B R' F2 B L' D' R D B R B' F2 U D F' L2 B D2 R2 
10. 48.59 F2 L' U B2 U R2 B2 R L2 U R L D2 U2 F R2 D' B2 U F L R2 B' D' F2 
11. 50.38 F2 B2 U R F2 R2 F B U' D2 R D L R B2 L' D2 R' D U' R U' L B L 
12. 51.11 R B U' L' D2 L' U' F2 R2 B F R2 D F R' D' R2 U2 L' R' F R' B U2 F' 
13. 45.94 R B2 U2 B2 D' R B2 R L' F U' F' B U2 R' D' F' B2 L' D' B L' R U' B 
14. 47.68 R' B U' D F2 L2 R2 U' R' B' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F U2 D' R' F L' B 
15. 39.25 U2 B2 F D' U R B2 U' R2 F' D' R U2 B' F R' D2 U2 B' F U2 B2 F L B2 
16. 45.40 D2 R D U R' U' D R2 U D' F2 L B U2 D B2 L U D' B L B2 D F B' 
17. 44.30 L' F R2 B2 R' L2 U B' U2 B D' F' U B2 L' U' B D2 U' B2 F' D B2 U' R 
18. 47.56 F R L2 D' F' R2 D' L' R2 D' B F U2 B' L F2 B2 R2 U' F D2 B U2 F' U 
19. 35.50 D F2 B' D' R U' B' R F R' D F L' F' B' D2 B R' F B R2 F' D2 F2 L' 
20. 37.97 F' D2 B L' R F D F L2 D' U' L R' U D' F R2 U2 B R L' U' B R L 
21. 49.96 R' B L' F' B' U' L F' U2 B F' D U2 R2 D F2 D2 F' B L' U' F' B' L U2 
22. 44.33 F R' B' D2 U F2 L' F' U' L B U D B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R F' L' F' B2 L2 U 
23. 29.40 D2 L D R F R B U R' D R F U D F' B L' B' L2 U D' R' U' D R 
24. 46.66 D' U2 R' L' B' F2 U B R2 B' F R L B2 D' L D' L D B D2 F L B D 
25. 42.33 R2 D L2 F' U B D2 R' U2 L' B' L2 D2 F' U L' F' U R2 L2 B' R2 D L' D 
26. 50.40 L2 F B2 D2 U B L B L D U' B L2 B L' D2 L2 R F2 L' R B' R2 U' R 
27. 34.50 U' F' R' D U F2 R' F' D' F' R U B L' F' B' U2 R' L U' R2 U R D F2 
28. 46.33 F2 U2 D' F2 D2 U2 L F' D2 U2 B' R F2 D2 R2 U' F' D L D B2 D' B U' B 
29. 43.63 U B' R B2 L D' U R B2 F2 D' F' R L2 U2 F D F R L' D F' U2 R2 F' 
30. 43.22 U2 B' F' L B' U2 R' B2 R' B R2 B2 D R2 F R U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U' 
31. 59.46 B2 F' U' F2 L F L R2 U' B' D B2 D' R2 D2 L R2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 U' D2 
32. 47.43 B2 R2 F' U2 L R2 U L2 D2 F B2 U F2 R' U' F2 R' B F' D2 U2 B F' U D'


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 22, 2012)

first sub10 after long wait:

9.59
R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 L' R' U F' U L' D' B L' R2 

Y X
L D U' R' U' L' R' X D'
R2 U2 R'
U2 L U' L' U2 L' U' L' U' L
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

41 htm

4,37etps

during a slowturning session


----------



## Iggy (Nov 22, 2012)

Did a pyraminx avg100 and broke my PB avg12, avg50 and avg100:



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.52
worst time: 17.13

current avg5: 5.45 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 4.35 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 6.03 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 4.91 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 5.76 (σ = 1.26)
best avg50: 5.34 (σ = 1.13)

current avg100: 5.60 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 5.60 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 5.60 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 5.87

5.59, 3.93, 5.15, 6.91, 5.15, 6.08, 4.80, 4.90, 3.94, 5.27, 4.09, 5.22, 4.77, 5.84+, 5.16, 5.96, 5.13, 3.75, 5.50, 10.02, 6.06, 5.09, 5.15, 6.58, 4.13, 12.75, 4.86, 7.81, 3.94, 5.21, 7.31, 3.84, 5.31, 4.84, 5.31, 5.16, 6.15, 9.08, 6.19, 4.41, 5.66, 4.16, 5.55, 5.69, 3.93, 3.59, 6.66, 5.06+, 4.06, 17.13, 5.19, 5.08, 7.77+, 4.93, 5.11, 4.53, 4.15, 3.52, 4.90+, 5.81, 9.97, 6.46, 7.30, 4.33, 4.91, 5.69, 5.40, 4.86, 6.21, 4.78, 8.13+, 4.11, 5.28, 5.21, 4.63, 7.61+, 4.13, 5.86, 5.38, 14.36, 5.31, 9.34, 5.34, 3.78, 7.50, 4.44, 6.91, 6.03, 7.36, 6.38, 4.75, 6.96, 4.47, 8.52, 4.96, 5.18, 5.09, 5.00, 10.65, 6.08



The avg100 was sub NR.


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 22, 2012)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.34
worst time: 20.82

current mo3: 14.43 (σ = 1.83)
best mo3: 10.88 (σ = 1.45)

current avg5: 13.28 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 11.38 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 12.80 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 11.94 (σ = 1.42)

current avg100: 12.95 (σ = 1.49)
best avg100: 12.95 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 12.95 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 13.04

11.25, 15.68, 13.61, 10.81, 9.39, 13.79, 10.70, 14.06, 13.58, 13.31, 13.39, 12.57, 13.62, 9.89, 11.40, 16.35, 13.39, 12.40, 11.51, 14.58, 11.70, 12.33, 11.79, 12.32, 15.26, 12.65, 10.52, 11.61, 12.31, 10.77, 15.38, 15.08, 13.71, 14.89, 11.61, 13.93, 9.34, 12.83, 13.48, 16.09, 11.71, 11.32, 11.63, 10.58, 15.19, 11.61, 10.89, 13.59, 10.80, 12.07, 17.63, 10.63, 12.23, 12.20, 14.11, 13.39, 12.90, 16.03, 12.18, 13.43, 12.97, 14.40, 16.64, 13.46, 10.34, 12.99, 12.39, 12.47, 15.16, 11.71, 11.81, 14.08, 19.22, 15.60, 11.89, 12.81, 13.47, 11.78, 12.39, 16.29, 11.88, 10.71, 20.82, 12.90, 13.00, 14.13, 15.74, 12.43, 11.03, 9.36, 12.24, 11.90, 13.05, 14.37, 13.83, 11.75, 13.09, 13.28, 13.48, 16.54

great session, avg12 PB was unexpected.


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 22, 2012)

Average of 12: 17.82
1. 10.54 L' U' L U' B' L' U' B r b' 
2. 22.19 U R' L' R' U' R B' L' l' r' b' 
3. 13.01 L U' L R' U' L U' B l' u 
4. 22.17 B' U' R U' R U' R U' r' b' u 
5. 21.63 U B U' L' R U' R' L l r' u 
6. 10.54 L' B' U' B' R B' L' R l' b' 
7. 21.67 R' U' L' B' R L' U B l r' b' u 
8. (24.68) L' U' L' B' L B' R' B' r' b' 
9. (7.19) U L' U' R L B' L B l' r' u' 
10. 22.37 B L' B' L' R U' L U l r' b u' 
11. 14.71 U L U' L U B L B L R l' b' u' 
12. 19.39 U L B L U L B U' L' r u 
5second drop after I got my SS


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 22, 2012)

5x5 PB average of 5 and 12.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:23.77
worst time: 1:43.52

current avg5: 1:29.76 (σ = 2.81)
best avg5: 1:29.76 (σ = 2.81)

current avg12: 1:33.14 (σ = 4.81)
best avg12: 1:33.14 (σ = 4.81)

session avg: 1:33.14 (σ = 4.81)
session mean: 1:33.23

1:32.88, 1:39.71, 1:31.63, 1:34.81, 1:28.30, 1:32.43, 1:43.52, 1:32.58, 1:23.77, 1:29.72, 1:42.40, 1:26.97


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 22, 2012)

New pb: 20.33!!!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 22, 2012)

First sub 50 ROUX solve!! I wanted to switch, so I'm doing good


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 22, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> First sub 50 ROUX solve!! I wanted to switch, so I'm doing good



3x3? if so then you're a slow Roux solver not being mean to you but you'll get better.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> 3x3? if so then you're a slow Roux solver *not being mean to you* but you'll get better.



I think posting with the specific purpose of telling someone that they are slow at something automatically qualifies as *being mean*


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> 3x3? if so then you're a slow Roux solver not being mean to you but you'll get better.



Michael, you yourself should not be calling people slow as you yourself are slow. I am not fast but I am at least sub 15.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> 3x3? if so then you're a slow Roux solver not being mean to you but you'll get better.



Woah, watch it, we all have to start from somewhere in order to improve-- by the looks of it you haven't realised this yet.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> 3x3? if so then you're a slow Roux solver not being mean to you but you'll get better.



I know, but I just learned it, and like the other day I was getting all minute something times. I also just got a 38.47.


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 22, 2012)

2x2 average PB

Average of 5: 2.62
1. 2.40 R F' U2 F U' R' U F U' 
2. 3.08 F U' R F2 R F R2 U F2 
3. (3.55) U' R U R2 F2 R' F' R F 
4. 2.37 F U R2 U' R F' R2 U R2 U' 
5. (1.96) R' U' R U2 F' U' R' F U


----------



## pedrinroque (Nov 22, 2012)

PB avg 5 and 12
avg5: 8.21 (σ = 0.59)
avg12: 9.05 (σ = 0.95)


----------



## F perm (Nov 23, 2012)

New best Ao100, pretty awesome tines. Could have been a lot better if I didn't massively mess up on a few 
21.61


Spoiler: times



17.65, 24.90+, 15.71, 19.77, 35.46, 25.49, 17.10, 20.37, 23.00, 18.10, 23.04, 15.36, 24.53, 26.64, 16.19, 18.81, 22.57, 27.04, 24.28, 15.41, 23.67, 18.68, 23.42, 21.72, 39.20, 21.86, 19.85, 23.28, 22.04, 31.19, 21.58, 23.85, 16.80, 22.86, 42.64, 38.33, 23.97, 19.50, 17.16, 21.68, 37.22, 18.41, 22.44, 19.14, 19.56, 21.31, 24.90, 17.95, 16.46, 21.86, 28.08, 25.41, 16.84, 17.02, 20.70, 22.79, 24.79, 19.73, 21.86, 17.57, 21.35, 17.17, 19.07, 20.03, 15.06, 24.87, 21.64, 18.56, 19.19, 21.46, 18.26, 20.96, 18.07, 25.38, 21.36, 17.33, 19.30, 25.78, 25.56, 26.08, 32.58, 17.04, 18.35, 23.30, 21.87, 21.06, 19.06, 26.59, 22.36, 21.74, 20.56, 18.95, 20.13, 23.20, 17.31, 31.58, 21.81, 17.86, 21.91, 22.67
number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.06
worst time: 42.64

current avg5: 22.13 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 18.76 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 21.12 (σ = 1.71)
best avg12: 19.43 (σ = 1.63)

current avg100: 21.61 (σ = 3.42)
best avg100: 21.61 (σ = 3.42)

session avg: 21.61 (σ = 3.42)
session mean: 22.15


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fullstep 8.20


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2012)

8:06.51 8x8 solve. Stupid double parity!


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 23, 2012)

First 5 CFOP solves in like....1 month or 2. Was not expecting a sub-20, let alone 2...

17.77, 23.09, (16.30), 24.25, (27.06)

Yep, still stupidly inconsistent


----------



## uvafan (Nov 23, 2012)

sub-40 oh  still really slow

times (reset):
38.03, 41.63, 41.55, 33.63, 43.17, 42.41, 37.09, 42.64, 41.02, 28.11, 37.50, 32.52, 41.36, 28.95, 41.47, 38.23, 41.70, 34.22 

Stats:


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 18/18
best time: 28.11
worst time: 43.17

current avg5: 37.97 (σ = 2.97)
best avg5: 32.99 (σ = 3.51)

current avg12: 37.41 (σ = 4.12)
best avg12: 37.41 (σ = 4.12)

session avg: 38.37 (σ = 4.01)
session mean: 38.07


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 23, 2012)

uvafan said:


> sub-40 oh  still really slow
> 
> times (reset):
> 38.03, 41.63, 41.55, 33.63, 43.17, 42.41, 37.09, 42.64, 41.02, 28.11, 37.50, 32.52, 41.36, 28.95, 41.47, 38.23, 41.70, 34.22
> ...



Faster then me by alot i'm not even sub 1 min on OH yet and i'm slow.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Faster then me by alot i'm not even sub 1 min on OH yet and i'm slow.



I meant in relation to my 2H times


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 23, 2012)

6x6 PB. I never practice 6x6 and this was my first 6x6 solve of the day/ few weeks

*3:45.14 * 2L2 U 3R2 2B 3R' 2D U' 2R' 2D' 3U2 D' U 3R2 U' 3R L' 2B U2 D2 2B L2 D2 F' U' 2R U F2 3U 2L' 2F2 L' 2D 3R' 2L' 2R' U F2 3R' 3F' B' R D2 3U' 2R B' 3U2 2R2 3F D' 3U' 2R' 3U' 3R2 2B2 U' 3U' 3F2 3U2 3R 2R2 2B F' 3F R 2B' L' 2D' 3F2 D' 2U2 2B' 3R' D2 2L2 2R 2U' 3U' 2R U R


----------



## Lapinsavant (Nov 23, 2012)

5x5 1:30.68 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 23, 2012)

uvafan said:


> sub-40 oh  still really slow
> 
> times (reset):
> 38.03, 41.63, 41.55, 33.63, 43.17, 42.41, 37.09, 42.64, 41.02, 28.11, 37.50, 32.52, 41.36, 28.95, 41.47, 38.23, 41.70, 34.22
> ...


Using ZZ? Get ready to improve drastically.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 24, 2012)

4.84 pyraminx average. First sub 5
Scrambles were sooo easy.

Average of 5: 4.84
1. 4.69 U R B' R B L R L l' r' b u' 
2. (4.21) U' L' U L' U' B' R' B' r' u 
3. (5.69) B' L' R B L B L R' r' b 
4. 4.21 L' R' U R' U' R B' L b u 
5. 5.61 U' B' R U L' B' L' R' b u'


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 24, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> 4.84 pyraminx average. First sub 5
> Scrambles were sooo easy.
> 
> Average of 5: 4.84
> ...


What do you normally average?


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 24, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> What do you normally average?



I average around 6 seconds.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2012)

41st in the world for 2x2 average and 100th in the world for 4x4 average


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 24, 2012)

5x5:

(4:07.96[PB]), 5:07.05, (6:29.83), 4:57.52, 5:05.08 = 5:03.22 (PB)


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 24, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.31
1. 13.65 D2 R2 B' L U2 L2 D' F B' U' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' F2 
2. 13.04 F2 R' U' L2 U' D2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 R 
3. (21.84) D2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 L B D U' F L' R F' D2 F2 
4. 13.27 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 D L2 U2 R B' D F2 L2 R D2 U F2 R' 
5. 13.84 U2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 U' L' F D' B' R B2 D2 U 
6. (12.71) D2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F' L' F D2 L' D R B2 
7. 12.98 F U2 L' B D F U' R' L' U F D2 F U2 F' B' U2 D2 F D2 B 
8. 18.08 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U B L2 U' B' L D2 R2 F U2 
9. 13.85 L2 D2 R' B' D2 F R2 F2 U' F' U2 R L' F2 D2 R U2 L' U2 L2 U2 
10. 15.37 D R2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F' L' B' U F2 U L' B L U' 
11. 12.78 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L2 F U' B R B U2 L' B' F U' 
12. 16.22 R2 U2 D2 R D' L' U' F' B' D R' U2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 L 

Really nice solves for me, but the counting 18 was bad. But, still a pb


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 24, 2012)

first time actually timing myself solving the 5x5x5

6:58.85 =D

guess it's my PB since it's the only time i have of myself solving :3, here's to improvement


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> first time actually timing myself solving the 5x5x5
> 
> 6:58.85 =D
> 
> guess it's my PB since it's the only time i have of myself solving :3, here's to improvement



That's how I was when I first got my GhostHand 5x5 now I use a SS 5x5 and get around 4:30.xx working on getting sub 4 min.


----------



## Dan456 (Nov 24, 2012)

Got my best single, ao5, and ao12 in one average! (Roux)
18.15, 18.15, 19.91, 17.64, 20.33, 17.92, 16.42, 15.74, 15.02, 16.76, (21.98), (12.26)
Ao5 15.84
Ao12 17.60


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 24, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> That's how I was when I first got my GhostHand 5x5 now I use a SS 5x5 and get around 4:30.xx working on getting sub 4 min.



i have a shengshou now, haven't modded or properly tensioned it, took it apart jsut to see the internals and as sort of a practice for reassembling it, realized how annoying it just might be, but that's for the not to distant future, still playing around and getting used to it


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 24, 2012)

9.91 NL single. F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B' U B2 U L U2 B2 F2 D' R' This is my first non-lucky sub-10.


----------



## advincubing (Nov 24, 2012)

I just discovered this thread for the first time. I started cubing exactly a year ago today (at the ripe young age of 34). Had I posted a goal at that time, it would have been simple: Being able to solve a cube consistently without a cheat sheet and without mistakes. A year later, my personal best 3x3 is 28 seconds, and I just finished learning all the PLLs. More work ahead, to be sure, but it's always fun remembering back to when I was pleased with just being able to solve a cube at all! I'm glad I took the time to document the year's progress in painstaking detail on my cubing blog.

Two goals for the upcoming year:

(1) Get a sub-30 Ao5 on camera, with faster crosses and improved F2L (fewer cube rotations, cleaner/more efficient inserts, etc.). I'm not that far away, but my solves are not as "clean" or smooth or consistent as I would like.

(2) Keep up the blog and produce higher quality content for it.


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 24, 2012)

4x4 PB's are in *Bold*
number of times: 100/100
best time: 46.06
worst time: 1:17.98

current avg5: 59.36 (σ = 4.10)
best avg5: 52.46 (σ = 2.39)

current avg12: 1:01.57 (σ = 5.67)
*best avg12: 54.79 (σ = 2.72)
*
*current avg100: 58.80 (σ = 5.51)
best avg100: 58.80 (σ = 5.51)

session avg: 58.80 (σ = 5.51)
session mean: 59.10
*


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 24, 2012)

56.61 2-4 relay


----------



## erikoui (Nov 24, 2012)

*19.89* mo100!
Beat my deadline by 2 months!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 24, 2012)

8.96 OH single and 13.44 avg12. Both PBs


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 24, 2012)

Megaminx First sub 1.50.xx

*1:48.08 *
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

First sub-8 3x3 single 7.623, its about time too.
Reconstruction if anyone one is interested: 
http://tinyurl.com/algx-L2ULF-L-Ru
6+ TPS helped this solve a lot be because not much was special except the PLL skip.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 25, 2012)

5:08.89 7x7 average of 5.

5:27.17, 5:07.89, 5:08.84, 5:09.95, 5:06.76

Still no sub 5 single


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> 5:08.89 7x7 average of 5.
> 
> 5:27.17, 5:07.89, 5:08.84, 5:09.95, 5:06.76
> 
> Still no sub 5 single


Man you are just trying to dominate everything. Sub-5 wasn't terribly hard to break, just keep at it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 25, 2012)

2:59.52 MO3
3:02.41 AO5
3:04.03 AO12

6x6


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 25, 2012)

First sub60 single with K4. 59.65

D2 f u' f r2 R F' u2 B' u' R2 F L u2 D f' D' R' f' r' R' u L R f L' r' R D' L' F2 r D r' f' B2 L' R' U' r2


----------



## qqwref (Nov 25, 2012)

More minx PBs ;D


best time: 1:04.96 (wtf lol)

best avg5: 1:16.68 (σ = 5.04)
1:19.36, 1:10.87, (1:23.10), 1:19.82, (1:04.96)

best avg12: 1:18.11 (σ = 5.28)
(1:04.96), (1:41.54), 1:16.56, 1:29.10, 1:13.25, 1:14.25, 1:21.25, 1:17.17, 1:22.47, 1:16.56, 1:19.79, 1:10.74


----------



## Iggy (Nov 25, 2012)

3.77, 4.72, 6.36, 4.03, 5.44, 3.50, 3.77, 5.09, 13.78, 5.44, 4.77, 4.47 = 4.79 pyra avg12


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 25, 2012)

qcube PB
9.813 (10.383) (8.934) 9.684 9.371 => 9.623

14.341 *10.378 9.813 10.383 (8.934) 9.684 9.371 10.525* 11.609 15.051 11.244 13.381 *(24.271) 16.015 17.586*

ugh...

last three solves were caused by a mistake during PLL

Best avg 12 was 11.07


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 25, 2012)

4x4 PB: 2:20.xx. First sub-2:30 reduction solve. Influenced PLL skip.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 25, 2012)

ZZ Ao100:



Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.20
worst time: 39.38

current avg5: 26.67 (σ = 1.02)
best avg5: 20.47 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 25.59 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 23.05 (σ = 2.21)

current avg100: 24.96 (σ = 3.64)
best avg100: 24.96 (σ = 3.64)

session avg: 24.96 (σ = 3.64)
session mean: 25.01

21.63, 30.02, 26.44, 35.74, 20.98, 29.59, 34.47, 28.16, 19.31, 25.64, 33.00, 23.47, 25.28, 27.63, 25.84, 26.64, 24.14, 22.17, 22.72, 20.30, 24.75, 26.58, 24.67, 26.97, 31.98, (16.20), 23.11, 18.42, 24.88, 27.38, 23.20, 26.64, 24.12, 20.77, 20.13, 27.55, 21.97, 22.91, 25.28, (39.38), 28.81, 30.56, 25.56, 23.23, 25.25, 25.65, 22.13, 25.48, 18.54, 21.11, 29.34, 19.37, 22.61, 26.64, 26.15, 22.82, 24.74, 21.02, 26.16, 22.18, 26.36, 24.51, 29.07, 23.97, 31.15, 20.24, 20.88, 27.43, 20.28, 19.92, 24.72, 26.48, 25.61, 22.84, 27.70, 28.45[1 piece pop], 34.54, 21.16, 23.94, 28.93, 20.64, 20.47, 25.33, 25.16, 21.07, 24.77, 23.13, 19.82, 27.17, 19.23, 24.17, 25.93, 30.14, 23.55, 22.50, 26.20, 28.09, 25.72, 28.17, 24.39


Part of my 4219.5 cube marathon. Hoping to get another 100-150 solves in today.


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 25, 2012)

Average of 5: 14.46
1. (22.74) U' L' R L B' L' B' R l r b u 
2. (9.36) U R' L B' U' R' U B R' b u' 
3. 12.82 R B' U B' L B R L' l' r b' 
4. 15.34 U B U' L B' U R' B l' r u' 
5. 15.23 U R U' L' U B' L B r' b u 
Pyra pb


----------



## uvafan (Nov 25, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> ZZ Ao100:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I averaged 5 months ago.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 4x4 PB: 2:20.xx. First sub-2:30 reduction solve. Influenced PLL skip.



You get the same times as me.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 25, 2012)

27.04 Ao10. Only one 30+ sec solve.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 25, 2012)

uvafan said:


> That's exactly what I averaged 5 months ago.



And you've been using ZZ for around 7 months (according to your sig), so you'd have been using ZZ for around 2 months. And I've been using ZZ for around 2 and a half months. That's some coincidence...

And I got the Ao100 to 24.37; and I've also got a ZZ PB single (16.20), Ao5 (20.47) and Ao12 (23.05). A good day all in all...


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 25, 2012)

first sub 20 minute Gigaminx solve 

19:47.83


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 25, 2012)

OH

Average: 15.91
Standard Deviation: 1.58
Best Time: 12.87
Worst Time: 20.46
Individual Times:
1.	16.62	D2 B2 F' U2 R' B' U L2 B2 U R' B' L' R B' F2 D B2 F L R2 D2 F D' U'
2.	16.93	D2 U L' F D U' F' L2 B F' U' F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B D' U F' D U' F2 R2
3.	15.29	F' U2 F2 D L2 R D U2 L D U F2 D' L2 R B F' R B' F' D' U' L' R U
4.	16.86	F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R' D B F2 D U R D U' B2 F' U L2 R2 D' F2 D' L R2 F'
5.	19.49	D2 U2 B L2 F L' R2 D R F2 D' R2 F D2 U2 L' R B2 U B2 L R D' R2 U
6.	(12.87)	F L R U L' D2 U B2 R F' U' B2 F L2 R D L' D2 U' L F' D2 U L R'
7.	14.04	D' B2 F2 L2 D B' F' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D F U L2 R D U' B' F L2 R B2
8.	(20.46)	B F2 L U' B' L' B F L2 R' D2 U B' D2 U F U2 R2 B2 F2 L' R B' L B
9.	13.75	D U F2 D U2 L' D' U L2 R2 U2 B F D U2 L R2 U' L2 R D2 U R U2 F'
10.	14.67	R' U2 L R F D2 L2 R F' U2 B' L' R2 D U2 L U' B2 U2 B' L2 R B F' R
11.	18.06	L2 R' D' L U F2 D R' B2 F2 D U2 B2 L' F D R2 U B2 U2 B L' R' D2 U
12.	13.37	U' B' D' B' F' D' B' D' U L B R F' R' B' D U B2 F2 U L' B F' D' U2

Once again, taking a break has helped


----------



## uvafan (Nov 25, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> And you've been using ZZ for around 7 months (according to your sig), so you'd have been using ZZ for around 2 months. And I've been using ZZ for around 2 and a half months. That's some coincidence...
> 
> And I got the Ao100 to 24.37; and I've also got a ZZ PB single (16.20), Ao5 (20.47) and Ao12 (23.05). A good day all in all...


Expect to be sub15 by the end of March


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2012)

13.17 OH single! 

U' F' D' F' L U2 L F D R2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 B' 

There are a lot of good last layer situations. Mine was anti-sune and Ub perm.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 25, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Expect to be sub15 by the end of March



Haha... Since then, I've nearly shaved a whole second off by the end of the session today:



ThomasJE said:


> Day 2
> Solves done: 207
> Solves total: 309
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 25, 2012)

1x1 world record/ PB: 0.012. I used roux.


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> 1x1 world record/ PB: 0.012. I used roux.



I have gotten .02.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 25, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> 1x1 world record/ PB: 0.012. I used roux.



scramble?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2012)

8.72 OH on lolscramble

(cross done but otherwise nl)


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> I have gotten .02.



1x1 my pb is around .07 sec whole layer skip, *sigh* I still need practice.




-----------

Anyway, I got my first timed megaminx solve! it was horrible though, 6:35:12 haha, I'm not into megaminx anyway.

3x3 OH = 21.64 new PB.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 25, 2012)

42.68, 41.02, 40.30, 42.08, (35.66), 42.04, 40.21, 37.95, (45.66), 40.38, 37.84, 38.42 = 40.29

I want sub-40 :'(


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> scramble?



R2 U2 D2 B R L B F' U2 B U L F' R' U F D2 U R L2 B' R2 F2 D2 B D' B2 D B' D
it was full step, not lucky too


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2012)

20:12.20 2-8 relay... with two pops...


----------



## Riley (Nov 26, 2012)

So many PB's in the past few days:

4x4:
40.87 single (and 40.12 + 2 = 42.12), 46.57 average of 5, 48.19 average of 12, 51.16 average of 100

7x7:
7:59.43 single, 8:20.72 average of 5, 9:02.68 average of 12

Megaminx:
2:31.17 single, 2:49.75 average of 5, 2:56.62 average of 12


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 26, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> 1x1 world record/ PB: 0.012. I used roux.



What brand 1x1?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 26, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 5.226
worst time: 11.667

current avg5: 9.735 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 8.439 (σ = 1.52)

current avg12: 9.716 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 9.716 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 9.716 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 9.504

Pyraminx PB's


----------



## JasonK (Nov 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Pyraminx PB's



Nice :tu

My accomplishment: I finally got round to properly modding my 4x4... Wow. Just wow.


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 26, 2012)

1:29.29 Megaminx single. Woot sub 1:30


----------



## JasonK (Nov 26, 2012)

*3.85 avg12*
First five are *3.47 avg5*

1. 2.65 U' B' R B' L R B' R' u' 
2. 3.04 L' U' R B L B' L' U' L u'
3. 3.70 L' R B' L B R' B R' l r b u'
4. 3.67 L R B' R L R B R' l' b
5. 3.92 U L' B L R' U' B R' b u
6. (5.55) L R U' R' L' B R U' l' b' u 
7. 4.37 R' L' B' U' R U L' R r' b' u' 
8. 5.18 U' L' R B L' B' R L' B' l' r' b' 
9. 3.63 R L B' L B U L' U l r' u 
10. (2.25) U R' L' R' L' B' R U b u 
11. 3.97 L R' U R U R U L l' 
12. 4.41 U L R U R L R U' r b' u'

Lol scrambles were lol.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2012)

JasonK said:


> *3.85 avg12*
> First five are *3.47 avg5*
> 
> 1. 2.65 U' B' R B' L R B' R' u'
> ...



Congrats! 
Also, what method(s) do you use?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 26, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Congrats!
> Also, what method(s) do you use?



General method is Keyhole (block, centres+edge, ELL), but I've picked up a lot of stuff to help with efficiency. I can normally inspect up to ELL, though not always. I really don't use any "algs" other than the 5 ELLs, just random patterns and cases that I've seen or worked out myself.

I really should learn WO and Nutella algs, and get used to doing Oka-style pseudoblocks, but I have a comp in just over a month so I don't really want to drastically change anything before then 

EDIT: I should probably point out that those times were due to lolscrambles and few mistakes, I'm nearly a second slower than that on average.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 26, 2012)

(5.02), 6.89, 6.68, 6.97, (7.84) = 6.85 pyra 1 flip avg5 (σ = 0.15)

Getting more consistent! 

Edit: Also, this:

(52.13), (1:00.28), 55.65, 59.91, 59.69 = 58.42 Mega avg5

Sub-NAR single and average. Not PB though. Just been rusty lately.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess this an accomplishment. I don't do much OH but I'm going to start. First learn pll's then get new cube. 
I am lazy:
Mo3
1:48.61, 1:30.98 (pll skip but dropped), 1:26.57 = 1:35.39


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 27, 2012)

6x6 average of 5: 2:56.28
First 3 solves are 2:49.46 mean of 3

2:45.22, 2:44.40, 2:58.77, 3:04.86, 3:10.77


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 27, 2012)

Magical things happen when you get almost no parity for awhile on 4x4

38.93 avg12:

(34.23), 38.17, 41.27, 34.26, 40.35, 36.06, 36.69, (47.36), 38.56, 40.90, 42.71, 40.33



..and people think you need lube to get decent times at cubing


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 27, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What brand 1x1?



i believe it's a Tcube. i used a mixture of Traxxas and Silicube rush to lube


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 27, 2012)

new PB avg of 20:
i dropped about 5 seconds in like 3 days!!!

number of times: 20/20
best time: 27.89
worst time: 53.21

current avg5: 33.87 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 31.00 (σ = 2.17)

current avg12: 33.21 (σ = 2.68)
best avg12: 32.18 (σ = 2.74)

session avg: 33.66 (σ = 3.73)
session mean: 34.35


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2012)

Can I keep improving at minx?

1:15.16 avg5: (1:12.11), 1:16.46, 1:12.98, (1:24.51), 1:16.05

1:17.23 avg12: 1:12.92, 1:15.34, 1:23.15, 1:17.75, 1:15.12, 1:18.06, (1:30.48), (1:12.11), 1:16.46, 1:12.98, 1:24.51, 1:16.05


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 27, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> 6x6 average of 5: 2:56.28
> First 3 solves are 2:49.46 mean of 3
> 
> 2:45.22, 2:44.40, 2:58.77, 3:04.86, 3:10.77



SSSSSSTOP IT!  I'm trying so hard to keep up with you in everything.

My accomplishment: after 4 years if not owning a 7x7, I finally got one. 5:18.58 PB single.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 27, 2012)

3x3 avg of 100: 12.88



Spoiler



(10.90), 11.89, (15.27), 14.54, 12.78, 12.28, 12.39, 12.73, 12.77, 10.90, 11.65, 11.46, 14.55, 15.10, 11.24, 13.69, 13.88, 12.79, 11.35, 13.71, (16.07), 13.10, 13.22, 12.93, 14.52, 11.43, 13.16, 15.18, 11.21, 10.95, 14.90, 13.32, 12.54, 14.30, 14.08, 12.01, 13.76, 14.76, 11.82, 11.47[PLL skip], 11.69, 12.43, 12.03, 14.86, 11.89, 12.50, 12.49, (10.74), 12.79, 12.07, (16.57), 14.54, 12.51, 12.33, 12.67, 12.47, 11.37, (10.17), 13.10, 12.18, 13.39, 14.59, 11.17[OLL skip], 11.68, 12.38, 12.32, 12.23, 12.56, 14.56, 13.46, 11.24, 13.74, 12.67, 14.70, 14.74, 11.80, (9.96), 12.88, 11.15, 11.36, (10.58[PLL skip]), 12.34, 11.18, 12.65, 14.48, (25.58), (15.74), 13.24, 14.10, 13.53, 13.96, 11.62, 14.22, 13.43, 12.26, 11.72, 13.87, 14.87, 13.68, 12.71



HOW ON EARTH DID I DO THIS!

PB by a mile


----------



## Veerexx (Nov 27, 2012)

I dunno.
3x3 Single: 29.09 [I used 2-look OLL (My own WEIRD method I use) and got a half OLL skip and had a 1/2 PLL skip. Got an easy f2l pair] - Like 2 and a half weeks ago.
3x3 Average 3of5: 40.20 (I got a 34 in this and a 45 that got excluded).
2x2 Single: 3.27 (I don't even touch that thing anymore)- I did 3x3 OH 4 times ONLY 4 TIMES EVER) and achieved: 2:13.54

Gotten some decent (for me) solve times for 3x3 lately: 37.06 36.43 36.17 34.69 

My 3x3 average has dropped from about 50 to 42 in like a week  Hooray!


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 27, 2012)

1:24.54 Megaminx solve.. yay new pb D


----------



## ottozing (Nov 27, 2012)

Stop putting me to shame Richie D: In all seriuosness though, nice job. I hope I can one day catch up


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 27, 2012)

lol just got a 1:38.20 average of 5 for megaminx, woot


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 27, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.68
1. 17.44 U B' L B R' U B U b' u 
2. 11.11 L B' U' B' R L B' R' l' 
3. 15.62 U' R U' B' L' R' U R l u 
4. 9.35 L' R U' B' R L' U R' l' r b' 
5. 18.54 U' R' B L' R B' R' U' l r' 
6. 17.48 U L' U L' R' B R U' l r b' 
7. 16.58 U' R L U' R' L B L l r b' u 
8. 14.37 U' L U' R' L B' R B' R r b' u' 
9. (5.64) U L U L B L B' U r' u 
10. 13.16 U R' B' U' R L' U B' R r' 
11. (DNF(21.90)) R' U B' R U' L B R' l b u 
12. 13.18 U L U L R' U L' U l r u 

First counting sub 10, that scramble from the 5 was a lolscramble


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2012)

Megaminx OH, no table abuse. No sub3s 

3:00.86 single

3:11.05 avg5
3:09.34, 3:13.77, (3:27.60), (3:05.62), 3:10.04

3:13.85 avg12
3:09.34, 3:13.77, 3:27.60, (3:05.62), 3:10.04, (3:31.93), 3:13.72, 3:13.58, 3:09.55, 3:13.85, 3:14.05, 3:12.97


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> SSSSSSTOP IT!  I'm trying so hard to keep up with you in everything.
> 
> My accomplishment: after 4 years if not owning a 7x7, I finally got one. 5:18.58 PB single.



Your still better than me in a lot of events like 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, blind (I can't even do BLD yet.)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 27, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx OH, no table abuse. No sub3s
> 
> 3:00.86 single
> 
> ...



Thought I'd give this a try. The grip is really weird :/

2:58.69 - 2:56.60 - 2:43.05

Don't think I'll try it again, really hurts my hand


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 27, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> Your still better than me in a lot of events like 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, blind (I can't even do BLD yet.)



You're actually better at 4x4. I'm like 50

PB 6x6 single: 2:48.97


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

It's kinda funny how two days ago I was whining about not being able to get a sub-40 avg12 on 4x4.


39.82 avg25
(34.63), 41.06, 38.98, 43.18, 41.59, 41.53, 45.11, 40.30, 36.78, 38.07, 38.60, 41.31, 38.13, (47.27), 36.62, 38.39, 43.00, 41.71, 36.36, 37.60, (49.85), (35.16), 39.86, 39.15, 38.89


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 28, 2012)

first timed solve with HTA: 1:37.78


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 28, 2012)

Reassembled my V-6 into a usable cube with some spare parts (its part way through modding) And did some 6x6x6 solves for the first time since August:

Best time: 2:45.07
Best average of 5: 2:59.25
(3:07.59) 2:58.50 2:57.09 (2:45.07) 3:02.17

I'm still Sub-3


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 28, 2012)

Decided not to reset my 3x3 session for like 2-3 weeks. The avg100 is PB. Had many fail sessions, pops, and some DNFs, hopefully it's better next round.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 996/1000
best time: 7.32
worst time: 42.62

current avg5: 11.67 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 9.08 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 13.47 (σ = 4.60)
best avg12: 9.52 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 11.07 (σ = 1.20)
best avg100: 10.42 (σ = 1.18)

current avg1000: 11.16 (σ = 1.25)
best avg1000: 11.16 (σ = 1.25)

session avg: 11.16 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 11.45


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 28, 2012)

qcube
9.668 11.233 (8.094) (12.933) 9.691 11.123 10.787 11.746 11.619 9.465 11.363 10.945 => 10.764

Might be a PB
Also
7.899 NL single fatsune and G perm 
lucky PB is 7.36 PLL skip

Not really timing real cubes anymore...


----------



## Hershey (Nov 28, 2012)

*3x3 OH avg of 12*

times:
12.12, 14.90, 15.81, 14.87, 15.62, 14.87, 15.32, *15.46, 12.58, (11.57), (16.74), 14.68*

best avg5: 14.24 (σ = 1.49)
current avg12: 14.62 (σ = 1.26)


Dat inconsistency doe.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 28, 2012)

Hershey said:


> times:
> 12.12, 14.90, 15.81, 14.87, 15.62, 14.87, 15.32, *15.46, 12.58, (11.57), (16.74), 14.68*
> 
> best avg5: 14.24 (σ = 1.49)
> ...



Didn't you average 17 or something?


----------



## Hershey (Nov 28, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Didn't you average 17 or something?



Not anymore. I'm getting a lot of 15s now.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 29, 2012)

Crazy things happen when you lube your 4x4:
42.93 avg5
46.33 avg12


----------



## Iggy (Nov 29, 2012)

10.58, 9.53, 10.06, 9.77, 9.68 = 9.84 clock avg5


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 29, 2012)

1. 3.63 L' U' R L U' B' R' U' 
dat lolscramble


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 29, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 1. 3.63 L' U' R L U' B' R' U'
> dat lolscramble



2x2 right?


----------



## Julian (Nov 29, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> 2x2 right?


Probably pyra.


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 29, 2012)

Julian said:


> Probably pyra.


pyra


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 29, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> 2x2 right?



Pyra scrambles are LURB, 2x2 scrambles are RUF

Just so you know


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 29, 2012)

Have barely cubed since the last comp, but did some OH today.
*Single PB: 12.69* 
D' F2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 F R2 F D2 F R' D L D2 L2

xcross: x2 L' R' F R2 L2 B'
F2L#2: U R' U2 R
F2L#3: y U R' U' R U' R' U' R
F2L#4: U2 L' U' L
COLL: U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U'


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 30, 2012)

New 3x3x3 PB Single:

Scramble: L U' D R L B' R' D' F B D L2 U2 R F2 R' L' U' B2 R2 D U R' F2 B'
y2 // inspection
U' r U' r' L' D2' // cross
R U2' R' U' y R' U' R // F2L 1
U2 L U' L' // F2L 2
U2 y' R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L 3
R U R' (F F') U' y L' U L // F2L 4
U l' U' L U R U' L' U // COLL (EPLL skip)
View at alg.garron.us

43 HTM @ 4.28 TPS = *10.04 sec*

If only I didn't mess up the last pair. It could've easily been sub-10.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 30, 2012)

3x3 single: 9.05 L2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 U R' B' L' F2 U2 R B U' Nonlucky single.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2012)

OH PB's!!!

Average of 5: 18.63
Average of 12: 20.83
1. 21.09 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L' B U2 F D F R' F' R2 D 
2. 22.80 R' F D2 B2 U' B' L2 U' L' F D B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 
3. (28.54) B' U' B' D' F2 B' R' U' L U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 
*4. (17.03) D F L2 F R' U R2 U R2 D2 F2 B R2 F' B D2 R2 U2 L2 
5. 20.63 U2 R' B2 L D2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 L' B U' F U' B L2 U2 L 
6. 24.03 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R B2 R2 D2 U B2 R F' D2 L2 U' F' R' D' U' 
7. 17.36 U2 R U2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 L' F' L' D F2 R U L2 B2 L' 
8. 17.88 U' B2 U2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 U B R' D2 L D L' U' B U2 R' 
9. 19.36 B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R D B D' L B' L U' B' F' *
10. 20.08 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D U2 R2 U B' R2 D' B L R2 D F' U' F 
11. 25.22 D2 L2 B U F R F D L F' U2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 
12. 19.85 B2 L2 F B U' L' D' L2 D F2 U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2012)

15.57 OH pb on twisttheweb. NL so I'm counting it.

Edit: 17.88 ao5


----------



## JasonK (Nov 30, 2012)

ottozing said:


> 15.57 OH pb on twisttheweb. NL so I'm counting it.
> 
> Edit: 17.88 ao5



I didn't realise people still used TTW


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2012)

A guy from India called Bhargav (He's beast at OH) wanted to race on TTW. After a while I ended up breaking 3 of my OH PB's (15.57, 17.88 ao5, 18.78 ao12).


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 30, 2012)

PB Ao100: 21.37 (improved by 0.41)
PB Ao12: 19.58 (improved by 0.40)
PB single: 15.28 (improved by 0.04)

Seems like I might be able to get sub 20 by the end of January. (I hope so)


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2012)

Got a 7.75 Clock single.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 30, 2012)

4x4 PB single. I gotta say centers are easy.
41.20 Uw' U L U2 B2 R D2 Uw2 R' F2 R2 U' R F' D' F Rw F2 L Fw2 B L B' R' Rw' D F' U' F' U2 L R' D F' R L' B2 D2 F U'


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 1, 2012)

2x2 Average of 100: 5.26
0.01 from old pb
ao12 was only 0.03 from pb


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 1, 2012)

All PLLs sub 2  It's been everything except N perms for 2 years or something
All OH PLLs sub 4 
Smallest ratio: Z perm 1.47 2H and 1.90 OH
Largest ratio: E perm 0.89 2H and 3.72 OH



Spoiler



I know you can't time stuff like this entirely accurately but whatever, I try my best. Ordered by 2H times
E	0.89	3.72
J	0.91	2.21
Ub	0.91	1.24
Ua	0.93	1.46
L	0.96	2.44
T	0.96	2.53
Ab	0.97	2.41
Aa	1.00	2.53
H	1.06	2.61
Rb	1.11	2.96
Ra	1.30	2.86
Y	1.36	3.61
Gd	1.41	3.11
Gb	1.41	2.80
Na	1.43	3.36
Gc	1.46	2.77
V	1.46	2.97
Z	1.47	1.90
F	1.49	3.19
Ga	1.50	2.94
Nb	1.80	3.91


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 1, 2012)

Practicing for tomorrow, got an OH pb with my 50 mm zhanchi- 48.78 s.
Hopefully I can get a sub 1 average


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 1, 2012)

New Megaminx PB Ao5 1:32.96
Times: (1:27.87), 1:28.47, 1:31.81, 1:38.60, (1:41.60), Wooot.

Edit: New PB single : 1:20.62


----------



## JasonK (Dec 1, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> New Megaminx PB Ao5 1:32.96
> Times: (1:27.87), 1:28.47, 1:31.81, 1:38.60, (1:41.60), Wooot.
> 
> Edit: New PB single : 1:20.62



I can't keep up


----------



## Julian (Dec 1, 2012)

Just did 153 solves. 11.52 Ao100 
15 were sub-10, 2 of which were sub-9.

One of the solves is my new TPS PB:
9.03 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F L D R' B' L2 B' R' D' U'

x' z U2 x' U' R' F D' R2
U L U2 L' U L U' L'
R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U L U' L' U y' L' U' L
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U'

66 moves (cancelled) @ 9.03 = 7.31 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2012)

After some time, I finally got another sub-4 pyra avg5.

3.53, 4.65, 6.06, 3.52, 3.63 = 3.94


----------



## ottozing (Dec 1, 2012)

18.228 ao12, 17.719 ao5, 13.937 sinlge.

OH PB's ^^^^^


----------



## Jakube (Dec 1, 2012)

(13.331) (18.591) 16.744 13.52 13.844 => 14.703

qcube, all fullstep.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 1, 2012)

wtf, 12.07 Ao5.

(10.86), (17.77), 11.39, 11.10, 13.71


----------



## emolover (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow do I suck at 3x3.


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 1, 2012)

so many pbs, that was an awesome session where my look-ahead and therefor my tps were really good
*Average of 5: 12.93*
best avg12: 13.56 (σ = 0.99)
Average of 12: 13.56
1. 13.74 L B2 U F2 L' U B' R F R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 
2. 13.75 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' L U2 F' U' R' U' F2 D' B 
3. (15.60) L2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B' D' R' D' U' R' B' F' D' B 
*4. (11.17) B2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R' F' D2 F' D R' D2 L2 U F' 
5. 15.25 R B R2 L2 U B D2 R' D R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 L F2 R' F2 R2 
6. 14.07 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L' U' R2 B D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R' 
7. 11.34 U2 R U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 R' D L D2 F' R2 B2 D B L 
8. 13.39 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 F' D R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F2 R *
9. 13.24 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L B' L2 B D R2 D2 B D2 
10. 13.50 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 F' D L U' F2 D' B' U R F' 
11. 14.20 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F L' U2 L R' D' B D2 L' F2 
12. 13.16 F D2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F' L' F2 R U2 F2 D' U F' D F2 
current avg100: 14.75 (σ = 1.12)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 1, 2012)

10.11, 9.65, 8.72, 9.65, (10.74), 10.33, (8.25), 8.62, 10.23, 9.64, 9.86, 8.36
9.52 avg12

w00w00


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Some PBs (not only today's)
single: 11.77
ao5: 13.93 -this is crazy, I don't know how could it happen 
ao12: 15.79
mo100: 16.96 -Today, sub17! 
I should now learn CMLL recognition I think


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 1, 2012)

[22:02:02] fivebldcubing: best avg12: 6.90 (σ = 0.56)
[22:02:04] fivebldcubing: whomqars
[22:02:14] Fluttershy: cool uwr
[22:02:18] Fluttershy: whomqaer's
[22:02:21] fivebldcubing: exactry
[22:02:24] fivebldcubing: its faek cuz no wideoeoeo

6.55, 6.76, 6.67, 6.25, (8.75), 6.75, 7.73, 6.62, 6.57, (5.80), 8.05, 7.07


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Duuuuude O.O


----------



## CHJ (Dec 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> [22:02:02] fivebldcubing: best avg12: 6.90 (σ = 0.56)
> [22:02:04] fivebldcubing: whomqars
> [22:02:14] Fluttershy: cool uwr
> [22:02:18] Fluttershy: whomqaer's
> ...



so you get this when you got home!!! god damn STUPID COLD!!!! I ONLY WANT TO SEE A SUB 7, all you got was a 7.01 which faeled


----------



## ottozing (Dec 1, 2012)

I care  That's ****ing beastness!!!!


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 1, 2012)

CHJ said:


> so you get this when you got home!!! god damn STUPID COLD!!!! I ONLY WANT TO SEE A SUB 7, all you got was a 7.01 which faeled



Next time, when we have the whole day to ourselves I'll do it for you <3


----------



## leonparfitt (Dec 1, 2012)

4x4 Average of 12: 54.13 - PB

50.95, 1.00.13, 46.86, 59.54, (1.02.89), (45.03), 54.71, 59.94, 55.33, 48.62 ,52.03, 53.23 = 54.13


----------



## Iggy (Dec 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> [22:02:02] fivebldcubing: best avg12: 6.90 (σ = 0.56)
> [22:02:04] fivebldcubing: whomqars
> [22:02:14] Fluttershy: cool uwr
> [22:02:18] Fluttershy: whomqaer's
> ...



wait whut?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

4x4:

Average of 5: 1:04.53
1. 1:04.26 U' u2 r F' u' U' R' L B' R u R2 L' B r2 B U B U B' U D B u' L' D F D2 L B2 U R F2 u L2 F' L R r' D 
2. (1:17.43) r2 f u' F B r u B F' f' D' u2 r2 f' F B u' R U2 f' B2 u F2 D2 L f' D2 B2 L2 B' f' U2 u' F2 B u2 U' L2 B' D 
3. 1:02.47 U f r2 B2 F2 L' f' U2 B2 U2 u D2 F' u' U2 B U2 D2 F' R' r2 L' f2 U D R D2 f2 U' F' D B' F2 L2 B' u2 f2 F' R' L 
4. (1:01.74) F2 R2 L' f' L' U2 u' F2 r R B R f' L' f2 L2 B' D L' B' f' L2 D2 B' f U2 F' f2 D' B' f' u' L F' R2 D L2 f' R D2 
5. 1:06.85 r2 f r2 D u' R' D U F2 r' f L r F' R' r2 u D F' D f r D' f2 r2 F2 R2 U2 f r L U D2 L2 B2 R L f u' B 

How do I still not have a sub-1???


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2012)

6x6 PB: 2:40.03

7x7 PB: 4:57.97


----------



## JasonK (Dec 2, 2012)

Did a Mo5 for each PLL, pretty happy with the resuts:

A(a) = 0.92 (R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2)
A(b) = 0.98 (R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R)
E = 1.25 (R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D')
F = 1.58 (R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R)
G(a) = 1.53 (R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y L' U L)
G(b) = 1.58 (R' U' R y' R2' u R' U R U' R u' R2')
G(c) = 1.65 (R2' u R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R')
G(d) = 1.36 (R U R' y R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2)
H = 1.02 (M2' U' M2' U2' M2 U' M2')
J(a) = 1.01 (U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2)
J(b) = 1.03 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2' U' R' U')
N(a) = 1.67 (U R' D R2 U' R D' U R' D R2 U' R D' R')
N(b) = 1.73 (R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R)
R(a) = 1.42 (L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U)
R(b) = 1.37 (R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U')
T = 1.08 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
U(a) = 0.98 (M2' U M U2 M' U M2')
U(b) = 0.86 (M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2)
V = 1.48 (R' U R' U' y' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F)
Y = 1.37 (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
Z = 1.17 (M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M2')


----------



## Iggy (Dec 2, 2012)

1:01.99, 1:31.46, 57.24, 1:01.33, 1:02.93 = 1:02.08 4x4 avg5

Could've been sub-1 if the first and last solves were sub-1.


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 2, 2012)

1:18.95 megaminx single. New Pb. 1:31.29 average of 5
1:28.62, (1:37.71), 1:34.94, 1:30.32, (1:18.95)


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 2, 2012)

first pll sub 1 ao5 : Uperm
Average of 5: 0.99
1. (1.05) 
2. 1.03 
3. (0.93) 
4. 0.93 
5. 1.00


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

‎3x3 PB single!
12.18 D2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D' F2 U F D' B R F2 D2 B' 

L2 U' F' r R' x2 U' R' F R // x-cross
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2 and 3
y2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
f' F' L' U' L U f' // OLL
U' // AUF

38 moves
3.1 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 2, 2012)

Ua avg5: (1.00), (0.65), 0.71, 0.73, 0.70 = *0.71*
avg12: *0.80*


----------



## KCuber (Dec 2, 2012)

First 4x4 solves of the day. 
37.83, 38.37, 37.07, 37.03, 38.74, (36.48), (46.64), 36.50, 40.22, 37.51, 39.66, 38.72= 38.17 PB


----------



## Riley (Dec 2, 2012)

Ua single: .64, average of 5: .70, average of 12: .71

Times: 0.66, 0.73, 0.66, 0.76, 0.76, 0.66, 0.71, 0.69, 0.73, 0.79, 0.67, 0.71, .64

Probably bad timer starts and stops, but oh well. Too lazy to continue since it's useless.

Also 47.59 average of 12 on 4x4, PB.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 2, 2012)

5x5 single: 1:18.08

100th post for me


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 3, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> 5x5 single: 1:18.08
> 
> 100th post for me



Alright. You need to stop now. 
You're getting too fast at everything


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Alright. You need to stop now.
> You're getting too fast at everything


Agreed.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 3, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Agreed.



Haha. I've been practicing alot.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2012)

Megaminx PB Avg5, 12 and 25 by 3 seconds each. 

1:25.35, 1:38.24, 1:27.54, 1:21.98, 1:35.06, [1:28.23, 1:45.34, 1:46.63, 1:33.38, 1:37.32, 1:31.33, 1:29.93, 1:25.99, 1:29.72, 1:24.53, 1:21.31, 1:30.00, 1:32.38, *1:20.86, 1:20.90, 1:21.18, 1:23.33, 1:22.49*, 1:28.35, 1:34.18, 1:17.35, 1:33.94, 1:25.07, 1:31.85, 1:19.63]

number of times: 30/30
best time: 1:17.35
worst time: 1:46.63

current avg5: 1:25.52 (σ = 6.12)
best avg5: 1:21.52 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 1:24.76 (σ = 4.99)
best avg12: 1:24.53 (σ = 4.22)

current avg25: 1:27.92 (σ = 5.07)
best avg25: 1:27.92 (σ = 5.07)

I am going to start doing a 30 solve session everyday instead of once a month.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2012)

Megaminx is fun


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 3, 2012)

officially using OBLBL. Why? because OBLBL. Times still suck at 4x4 though xD


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx is fun



That it is.

Maybe I can catch up quickly to you so we can race to sub 1:10.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds hard. I'd be willing to try though, might be fun


----------



## ottozing (Dec 3, 2012)

Average of 100: 11.636


Spoiler



1. 11.110 R B2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 R D B' F D2 R' F R' D L2 R' 
2. 11.207 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L U F' U' D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 
3. 12.503 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' B2 U B R' U L' D2 R2 B' D F' L B2 
4. 11.376 F U2 R' F' L2 D2 B R F2 D F' R2 B D2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 L2 
5. 10.841 U' B' L F2 R L' F R2 F2 R U' B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U 
6. 11.443 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L' B U R B2 D2 U' R D' R U' 
7. 12.534 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F R' D' R' D L' D' U2 
8. 13.345 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F R2 D2 L D2 U' L D' R' U2 
9. 11.350 U2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F D R U2 R D2 F2 U R2 F 
10. 10.119 D' F2 D' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F U L' R2 D' L' U' R2 B' L2 
11. 11.695 U2 L' B2 U L' B2 R' L' F' U F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 
12. 11.616 R2 U' D' R L' U2 R F' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 
13. 10.355 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B F2 L F' D U2 B' 
14. 13.021 L2 B F U2 B L2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 R B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U' L F' 
15. 11.949 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U F U B' R F' R2 D F U2 R2 
16. (14.403) D2 R2 F' L2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 U' B' L' R B2 L D' L' U2 R U2 
17. 13.270 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 D L2 R2 B F' R' U' B L R2 D' L' D' 
18. 10.282 F D2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' U2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 R F' 
19. 10.357 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 R U F' R2 U' R F D R 
20. 12.953 R' F' L2 U2 D' R2 B' L2 B R L2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' B2 
21. 11.659 U2 B2 U2 B R2 B' U2 F D2 B2 F2 U' F' D R D R B L U B2 
22. 11.616 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D' B D2 B D2 L U2 L2 B' R U' 
23. 12.643 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L' D' F' L' F' D' B F2 U F 
24. (13.812) R2 F2 R2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 R B D' R' B2 L D' U F' U2 
25. 11.494 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B L' B2 U2 F' L2 U L' R' B R 
26. 11.753 U2 L U' B2 D' L' F R' B D F D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 
27. (8.621) R2 D' F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 L' B' L D' B' R2 F2 
28. (15.017) D' L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 F U2 L U' R F D' U2 L' F2 
29. 10.375 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' D2 F' L U R' D2 L 
30. 10.776 U B' R B2 L' F L' U2 F' B2 U D2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 
31. 11.725 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D R B' U L' R U2 F' D U2 B 
32. 9.875 B2 F2 L F2 R F2 R F2 D2 R' B' D F L' U' R' F U2 L' F D 
33. (14.482) R2 D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B' L2 R2 D B2 R D F' D' F U' B2 R2 U 
34. 10.452 L F2 D2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 U' F' D2 U' B2 F' R' B' D2 F2 
35. 11.372 L2 B' R' U2 F' L2 B2 D R U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 F R2 F B R2 D2 
36. 11.352 F U2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 B' D2 L2 R' D B2 R' U F L B' F' 
37. 10.756 B' U D2 L' U2 D' F2 L B' L2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 R L B2 D2 
38. 11.699 L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 U R' D' B' R U' F L 
39. 12.007 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D U2 F' U2 L' F L2 R' U R F2 R2 
40. 11.534 U' R B2 R F U D2 R' F U R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 
41. 10.890 L' F' L2 B L2 D' B' L D L2 B D2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 
42. 10.109 L2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 F' L' R D' U R' 
43. 11.090 F B2 D B U' L2 U2 F2 D R B' D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B' R2 
44. 13.112 L' F2 B' U R L2 F R2 L D' R2 D2 R F2 R L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 
45. 12.111 R2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 F L2 F' D' B R B' R2 D' R D' U' R' 
46. 12.708 U2 L U D2 L' B L' U2 R' B' R2 U F2 U D L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 
47. 13.202 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B R2 F U2 F2 L' R B' D R B' R F D' F 
48. 12.996 L2 F R2 B R2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 F' U L' D2 F' L' U L R2 B2 U' 
49. 11.287 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 D' F2 L U' B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L D2 R U2 R D2 
50. 10.350 D F2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 U B U R' U2 R D F' U' L D' 
51. (9.706) F R2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' L F' R B F' D' F2 U' B F' 
52. 11.480 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 D L2 B F2 U2 B U2 L' F2 
53. 9.944 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' R2 B F2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' 
54. 11.466 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 R U B' F2 D L' F2 D' R' B2 
55. 11.712 F2 U2 B2 D U' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R' F' L2 D2 U2 B2 U R2 F' U 
56. 12.108 D' U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B' L' B L2 D' L U' B U L' 
57. 10.270 R' U2 L D2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 R D2 F R2 F2 L2 B' D' B2 F' D 
58. 11.874 L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 L U2 B' U2 F D F' D2 B' 
59. 11.526 D B L' B D F' D' R F U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 
60. 11.675 R D2 L B2 L2 R' F2 R U2 B2 F2 U' F' U2 R B2 D' L2 R B 
61. 11.703 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F' D2 U B' F R' B D' F U' R' B2 
62. 10.694 B' U2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' U F' L' D2 R U' F 
63. 13.239 L2 F2 D R' B' U R F' D2 R' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 
64. 11.148 B2 F U2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F' U L B2 L2 B L2 R' D' L2 R2 B2 
65. 9.913 D' B D' F' L' F' U2 L U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D 
66. (8.602) L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D U' L' F' U' B' D' F' D2 L2 R' F2 
67. 12.489 F2 B D2 L' U' D' B2 L2 F D R' U2 L U2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' 
68. 13.757 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 F R F2 D2 U R B D' U R2 F 
69. (9.864) F D2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 F' U L U' L2 F' D' B F' U2 B 
70. 11.136 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 B R' D2 L' B' L' R B2 D' 
71. 13.698 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U B' F' D' R' D L2 R B2 L F' 
72. 11.571 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 L D' L2 B' D L' 
73. 10.627 D2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B' L' R F2 U F' L' U 
74. 12.130 R2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B' D R D' U' L' F' L' D2 L' F 
75. 13.019 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B L2 U B2 L' B' U2 R D' L' R' F' 
76. (9.675) L2 D2 F2 D U L2 F2 L2 D R2 U B U2 B' U' R F U F' D2 R2 
77. 12.031 L2 F2 D2 B' F2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 U' R B L D2 F' D F U2 F L 
78. 12.423 D2 F' L2 R2 B U2 B' F' L2 D2 F' L D F L F' U L2 B' U' R 
79. 12.671 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' L' D U2 L R' F' D2 R2 U 
80. 10.421 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B F2 R2 B' L2 U2 R D F R2 D U R' U L B2 
81. 12.406 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 L B2 R' B' U' R U' L' B 
82. (14.326) F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L' D' B F2 D F2 R' F U 
83. 10.585 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 F L U L' D L' U R' D U2 
84. 10.740 D' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U F' L U2 B R U2 B' D' L2 U' 
85. 12.056 R2 U D2 F2 U' F B2 R' U2 B' D2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 
86. 13.070 B D2 L2 B L2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 L' D R' F L' D' B F' R2 F 
87. 10.881 L2 R2 D2 F U2 B R2 B' D2 F2 D' L' D' R B' U B U' R2 U 
88. 10.791 U2 B2 R2 U2 B R F D' F2 L' U' R2 U2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 
89. 10.959 U' D2 R F' U L F R B' D2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 
90. 12.255 U L F L2 D B' R2 F2 L' U' B L2 F' D2 F L2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 
91. 11.208 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D F2 D2 U' L' R D B D' U F L' U2 L D2 
92. 11.349 L' D' L F U' B R D F D' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' 
93. 11.438 L B2 D2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 R F2 R B' L' D' U' R2 B2 F L U 
94. 12.359 L D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R B2 U2 R' D L B L2 U' F U' L' U' L' 
95. 12.666 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R D2 B' U' L2 F U2 F D2 U 
96. 10.436 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 F' L' U' L' R B2 L U F R' 
97. 12.606 L2 R F2 R D2 L U2 B2 F2 R U' R2 U2 F D' R2 B' R2 
98. 11.385 U' F2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 U' B R2 F D F U2 R' B R' U R 
99. 12.941 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F' U R2 U2 B L2 R' B F L 
100. 12.118 U R2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L' D' F U R2 B' L' B F R


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2012)

Been practicing 15 puzzle and just realized how bad I am at it.

1:01.462, 1:02.707, 1:04.638, 56.844, (46.378), 52.064, 1:11.223, (2:09.426), 1:04.240, 56.582, 1:04.508, 1:04.529 = 1:01.880

PB single, avg5 and avg12


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 3, 2012)

new 2x2 PB!! 1.79!! its funny because i average about 9 or 10 seconds. but it was totally lucky, it had an XLL skip, or i think it was a last layer skip at least. i was using ortega and happened to build a whole layer instead of just a face. but yeah. 
scramble: U2 R F' U2 F R' U' F


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 3, 2012)

average of 100: 38.57


Spoiler



35.23, 33.34, 37.54, 37.28, 32.44, 37.19, 35.85, 35.94, 31.52, 32.63, 40.31, 41.69, 38.13, 36.05, 33.06, 38.74, 35.76, 32.51, 38.44, 38.65, 37.28, 33.35, 34.43, 39.96, 36.78, 37.74, 40.31, 36.22, 38.85, 46.52, 36.52, 44.94, 39.53, 40.75, 41.20, 40.48, 40.93, 42.54, 38.44, 34.28, 35.13, 35.68, 44.92, 37.90, 40.12, 40.65, 35.55, 41.56, 41.68, 43.08, 38.50, 41.02, 35.48, 35.46, 43.45, 35.71, 38.28, 42.32, 41.35, 45.82, 48.48, 28.77, 38.85, 39.06, 38.84, 38.93, 41.34, 33.12, 39.30, 44.87, 42.89, 34.80, 35.44, 37.10, 44.16, 36.88, 44.18, 44.42, 38.23, 42.41, 35.78, 39.41, 35.78, 31.58, 41.35, 40.03, 34.11, 39.07, 40.07, 34.10, 41.60, 41.38, 45.92, 36.56, 36.09, 44.52, 33.81, 32.53, 42.33, 51.16


----------



## leonparfitt (Dec 3, 2012)

Square-1 

29.77, 39.98, 32.69, 35.91, 27.30 = 32.79 PB

this is weirdly good because i average like 50. Because i couldn't careless about square-1


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx is fun



I agree with you that Mega is fun but i'm working on getting the same times as you.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I agree with you that Mega is fun but i'm working on getting the same times as you.



Uhhh... what do you average?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> Uhhh... what do you average?



Around 5 mins but I will get there at some point.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Around 5 mins but I will get there at some point.



How much and how often do you practice?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> How much and how often do you practice?



About once a day maybe more then that. I use the Dayan Megaminx.


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> About once a day maybe more then that. I use the Dayan Megaminx.



Practice more if you want to get faster. Also do not be color neutral while doing megaminx. I do white F2L, finish yellow edges and do those 3 pairs, pink, light yellow, then light blue before doing LL.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> I do white F2L, finish yellow edges and do those 3 pairs, pink, light yellow, then light blue before doing LL.


Interesting. Right now I do white -> purple -> dark yellow -> orange -> green and blue -> light yellow LL



Michael Womack said:


> I agree with you that Mega is fun but i'm working on getting the same times as you.


Good luck lol...


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2012)

Megaminx PB's.

1:23.33, 1:35.31, 1:40.15, [1:28.69, 1:29.02, 1:31.52, 1:15.87, 1:27.06, 1:35.67, 1:16.17, 1:25.83, 1:30.83, 1:31.25, *1:16.90, 1:18.20, 1:31.69, 1:19.35, 1:21.83*, 1:21.91, 1:26.16, 1:24.64, 1:34.91, 1:27.41, 1:31.16, 1:26.65, 1:28.29, 1:26.89, 1:29.61], 1:31.80, 1:31.69

number of times: 30/30
best time: 1:15.87
worst time: 1:40.15

current avg5: 1:29.86 (σ = 1.71)
best avg5: 1:19.79 (σ = 1.86)

current avg12: 1:28.43 (σ = 2.52)
best avg12: 1:23.69 (σ = 4.96)

current avg25: 1:26.70 (σ = 4.70)
best avg25: 1:26.42 (σ = 4.47)

I am catching up! 



qqwref said:


> Interesting. Right now I do white -> purple -> dark yellow -> orange -> green and blue -> light yellow LL



That is funky. Do you know what you get with Bodor style? I just got a 1:41.77 with it.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 4, 2012)

zz-th avg250=15.00 



Spoiler



14.70, 18.32, 14.29, 15.86, 12.89, 13.39, 13.91, 14.46, 15.48, 14.20, 16.66, 14.10, 19.58, 15.45, 13.67, 14.31, 12.63, 14.48, 16.49, 14.90, 15.03, 14.15, 17.02, 13.71, 14.66, 15.82, 13.23, 12.59, 14.24, 14.57, 15.18, 17.74, 14.30, 16.18, 13.49, 15.39, 15.03, 20.55, 14.70, 15.57, 14.68, 17.62, 16.27, 20.54, 15.89, 13.16, 15.83, 17.97, 14.22, 14.48, 15.31, 11.70, 14.50, 14.85, 13.80, 13.50, 16.01, 17.82, 13.23, 16.89, 14.90, 13.97, 14.33, 15.98, 14.18, 15.60, 12.77, 16.59, 12.43, 16.26, 12.95, 16.27, 15.52, 12.77, 13.75, 15.04, 13.41, 17.07, 16.74, 14.56, 13.69, 14.41, 12.96, 14.27, 14.59, 13.47, 16.74, 14.71, 11.91, 12.83, 16.28, 16.25, 16.67, 12.37, 14.74, 14.77, 17.44, 11.79, 14.06, 18.79, 15.82, 15.29, 15.06, 12.82, 11.69, 13.99, 15.55, 16.21, 15.83, 15.18, 15.53, 17.16, 15.12, 13.49, 15.47, 15.99, 16.48, 11.91, 16.24, 14.18, 17.04, 16.06, 16.23, 14.46, 13.91, 13.25, 15.28, 13.22, 16.68, 17.24, 16.85, 15.30, 16.54, 15.05, 15.19, 14.41, 17.58, 14.79, 14.40, 11.36, 14.12, 13.71, 16.30, 16.67, 16.40, 15.27, 14.87, 18.62, 13.95, 18.98, 15.73, 16.79, 15.30, 14.87, 14.51, 14.35, 19.14, 16.50, 17.75, 15.11, 14.94, 15.06, 15.32, 14.38, 12.98, 18.92, 16.26, 11.05, 15.30, 13.04, 14.67, 12.85, 13.77, 15.87, 16.53, 12.56, 16.11, 15.29, 16.27, 13.36, 16.85, 14.99, 13.91, 13.28, 14.69, 12.29, 14.81, 13.75, 16.26, 15.20, 12.74, 14.42, 14.58, 15.18, 12.90, 15.61, 13.96, 15.50, 12.42, 14.15, 15.22, 13.90, 14.02, 14.09, 12.87, 15.41, 15.46, 13.68, 14.14, 14.49, 11.38, 13.09, 14.90, 16.03, 15.57, 15.09, 14.37, 11.75, 14.47, 14.51, 15.41, 14.26, 16.11, 14.96, 13.35, 15.56, 16.05, 17.73, 15.14, 16.90, 14.48, 16.50, 15.39, 14.53, 15.74, 15.76, 13.16, 15.31, 16.49, 15.92, 18.02, 15.83, 15.88, 15.69, 14.31, 15.13, 14.51, 15.41, 15.52, 14.69


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> That is funky. Do you know what you get with Bodor style? I just got a 1:41.77 with it.


I managed a 1:25.29 single. It still feels really awkward though.


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 4, 2012)

1:25.47 Megaminx avg of five, my colours are really odd. I solve Blue, Green, White than finish off the last Dark yellow f2l block and then Light yellow for the Cyan LL

Times: 1:22.38, 1:31.13, (1:21.41), (1:43.46), 1:22.90


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 4, 2012)

Eww fixed colour order on mega.

Now done over 1000 solves on my Dayan mega, and my PB and current Mo100 are both sub-1


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Eww fixed colour order on mega.
> 
> Now done over 1000 solves on my Dayan mega, and my PB and current Mo100 are both sub-1



You dont have a fixed color order?! O_O


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> You dont have a fixed color order?! O_O



Nope. And I never have. I just think it limits you too much, I mean it's F2L basically. you don't use a fixed order on 3x3 so why would you... (unless you do, then that's just weird :b )

My cross and LL colour are fixed, but the rest just depends on what I see. for S2L I can go either right blocks or left, again just depends on what I see.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> you don't use a fixed order on 3x3 so why would you....


Sure I do, I always do F2L on white and then LL on yellow. (Obviously for mega, on each F2L step, I do the c/e pairs in any order, just like 3x3 )


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 4, 2012)

Color Neutral Megaminx is the way to go! It's more fun that way!


Accomplishment: First sub-3 Average of 12 for 2x2.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.92
worst time: 3.59

current avg5: 3.06 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 2.91 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 2.97 (σ = 0.28)
best avg12: 2.97 (σ = 0.28)

session avg: 2.97 (σ = 0.28)
session mean: 2.93



Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.97
1. 2.66 F2 U2 R2 U R' U F U2 F2 
2. 2.84 F R2 F' R' U2 R2 F U' R' 
3. (1.92) R' F2 U' F R F' R2 U' R2 
4. 3.23 R F2 U R2 F' R' U2 F U' 
5. 3.41 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F R2 U' R' 
6. 2.84 U' F2 U' F' U' R F2 U' R' 
7. 2.99 U' R F2 U' F' R F' U R' U' 
8. 2.56 U R U R2 F' U' F' U2 R2 
9. 3.34 F R' F' R' U2 F' R2 F' R U 
10. 2.92 R2 F' U' F2 R U R2 F U 
11. (3.59) F U' F' R2 F R' U2 F R' U' 
12. 2.93 F U' F U' R' F2 R F' U2


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 4, 2012)

6.93 single ! 
R2 B2 D' F R' D' L R2 U' F2 R' U R U2 R D' B2 L2 F D' U2 F U' R2 B2 ; yellow cross of course :

inspetcion : y
Cross(extented) : D2 U2 L' y U2 R2
F2l 2 : R' U R
F2L 3 : y' L' U' L U' L' U L
F2L 4 : R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL : f R U R' U' f'
PLL : U'2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

42/6.93 = 6.06 TPS, good


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 4, 2012)

4:56.68 7x7 single.


----------



## leonparfitt (Dec 4, 2012)

3x3 - none are PB's but both are really good times

single - 9.90 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U B' R F D B U2 R2 F' U R (Forced PLL Skip)

Average 5 -
1. 12.68 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L2 U B R' D U' L2 R2 B' U2 
2. (9.90) L2 F2 U B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U B' R F D B U2 R2 F' U R 
3. (21.57) F' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D L R' F L2 F' D U' F U' 
4. 14.11 L2 F U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 B' L' U' R' D2 U' B' F2 D R B' 
5. 11.79 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 F' U B' U2 R' U B D B R' F


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 5, 2012)

4x4.
Average of 5: 54.880 (σ = 1.54)
1. 53.153 Fw' B L' F' U2 Fw D2 Rw L' Uw2 B2 R B2 L Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D Uw' Rw2 Fw' F Uw R' F2 B' D2 U2 B Rw' D R F R' D' Uw2 R D' F2 R' 
2. 55.384 Uw Rw2 F L2 Rw' F L' Rw2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 R F2 Fw B' Rw2 B Rw' L2 F' Uw2 B Uw' Rw' Uw B2 Rw' D B2 Uw Fw2 B' R2 B D2 Uw R' B' D2 
3. (1:02.793) U2 Uw2 B2 L' U2 D2 R2 Rw D2 F2 B' Fw D2 F' D2 B D' R2 Uw' Fw F2 Rw2 R' B2 R2 U R B Rw2 L2 D' L2 B D2 F' Rw2 L R' B' F2 
4. (50.551) L' Rw' Uw Fw2 U2 D2 R Fw' Uw F' L2 D' R' Fw F' U2 Uw2 Fw2 L' F U2 Fw2 B2 Rw' D2 R F' R2 F2 L2 F R U' Rw2 R Uw2 D2 F2 Rw' R' 
5. 56.103 B U2 B Fw2 Rw Fw2 D' U Rw2 U' R2 D' Rw L D2 L F2 L' Rw2 B2 Rw' U L2 F2 Uw2 F' R' B2 Rw L Uw' F Rw2 D Fw' L2 R U2 R2 B' 

Haha.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 4x4.
> Average of 5: 54.880 (σ = 1.54)
> 1. 53.153 Fw' B L' F' U2 Fw D2 Rw L' Uw2 B2 R B2 L Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D Uw' Rw2 Fw' F Uw R' F2 B' D2 U2 B Rw' D R F R' D' Uw2 R D' F2 R'
> 2. 55.384 Uw Rw2 F L2 Rw' F L' Rw2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 R F2 Fw B' Rw2 B Rw' L2 F' Uw2 B Uw' Rw' Uw B2 Rw' D B2 Uw Fw2 B' R2 B D2 Uw R' B' D2
> ...



Your improving so fast! :O


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 5, 2012)

5:10.03 7x7 average of 5.

Steve, if you see this, don't beat it please.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 5, 2012)

lol wtf?!?!

zzoh single:
(12.96) U' L2 U' B U F R' B' L R B' D' F2 B2 L2 B F' L' B2 D2 U B2 D2 U' R 

pb by like 2 seconds

i dont even know what happened. 

supah ez eoline+f2l, & ccw u perm from the back as my LL.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2012)

Average of 5: 1:33.824
1. 1:35.046 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
2. 1:33.179 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
3. 1:33.246 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
4. (1:42.047) 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
5. (1:29.844) 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2012)

*Attention: I use this sheet now so this is probably outdated. Thank you speedsolving for storing my PBs for 5 years!*

Since I have no other place to put my PBs, I'll just do a PB post.

*Puzzle:* single/avg5/avg12/avg100/avg1000
*2x2:* 0.67/1.68/2.02/2.49
*3x3:* 4.74(5.66 NL)/7.33/7.98/8.83/9.27
*3x3 w/ Roux:* 8.07/12.20/13.18/14.81
*4x4:* 26.58/33.28/34.89/37.70
*5x5:* 1:00.06/1:08.xx/1:11.83/1:15.57
*OH:* 8.87(10.03 NL)/14.37/14.99/17.41
*Mega:* 44.69/50.88/53.75/56.19
*Pyra:* 1.31/2.62/3.33/3.95
*Clock:* 5.25/6.93/7.24/8.51
*Square-1:* 6.66/9.47/10.86/12.07
*Skewb:* 1.97/3.71/4.22/5.65
*Magic:* 0.90/0.95/1.0x
*Master Magic:* 1.83/1.90/2.07
*15 puzzle:* 17.777/23.357/25.893
*3x3 sim:* 7.77/10.84/11.97/13.73
*2-4 Relay:* 54.50/1:02.85/1:08.46
*2-5 Relay:* 2:21.87
*2-7 Relay: *8:44.94
*Side event relay:* 1:58.14

*Puzzle:* single/mo3/avg5/avg12/avg50/avg100
*6x6:* 2:05.74/2:14.71/2:14.02/2:19.22/2:23.88/2:29.40
*7x7:* 3:31.34/3:42.05/3:42.05/3:51.03/3:58.53
*Feet:* 51.28/58.16/1:00.79/1:06.48
*FMC:* 29
*3BLD:* 23.0x/25.10/26.94/29.79
*4BLD:* 2:00.23/2:38.70/2:44.97
*5BLD:* 5:54.25/8:35.16/8:50.19
*2-4 BLD Relay:* 7:48.21



Spoiler: Multi-BLD



2/2 in 1:43.83
3/3 in 4:58.06
4/4 in 7:44.02
5/5 in 9:55.57
6/6 in 15:34.58
7/7 in 16:12.23
8/8 in 44:12.70
7/9 in 13:16.30
10/10 in 30:44.80
11/11 in 36:36.01
12/13 in 32:54.22
14/15 in 36:05.20
15/17 in 38:26.38
19/19 in 51:00.76
19/21 in 50:33.03
20/23 in 55:58.59
23/25 in 57:35.34
25/27 in 54:06.11 (Overall PB)
20/29 in 1:06:31


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 5, 2012)

4:43.80 7x7 PB single.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok so, I was doing some mega, and it felt pretty slow, so I broke out the maru.

54.56 Mo3
55.97 Ao5
57.86 Ao12


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2012)

Gogo NAR.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Gogo NAR.



Was that directed at me?
ROFL.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Gogo NAR.



THAT'S MY NAR! 

Also, UK, lol


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Was that directed at me?
> ROFL.



Crap... in my defense, at the time I was on an iPod.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 5, 2012)

*‎14.88 avg5 *13.68 15.75 14.67 14.46 15.50
*15.77 avg12* 14.87, 16.76, 12.28, 23.80, 15.11, 16.83, 17.60, 17.99, 13.68, 15.75, 14.67, 14.46


----------



## CooperB (Dec 5, 2012)

first successful blindfolded 2x2 solve!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> *‎14.88 avg5 *13.68 15.75 14.67 14.46 15.50
> *15.77 avg12* 14.87, 16.76, 12.28, 23.80, 15.11, 16.83, 17.60, 17.99, 13.68, 15.75, 14.67, 14.46



OH? cfop?


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 5, 2012)

OH


----------



## Owen (Dec 5, 2012)

9.944 Fifteen puzzle sim Ao12. First sub-10.


12.922, 9.987, 8.908, 9.830, 9.982, 10.875, 11.203, 8.716, 11.282, 9.422, 9.234, 8.496


----------



## qqwref (Dec 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> OH


Awesome.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> *‎14.88 avg5 *13.68 15.75 14.67 14.46 15.50
> *15.77 avg12* 14.87, 16.76, 12.28, 23.80, 15.11, 16.83, 17.60, 17.99, 13.68, 15.75, 14.67, 14.46


Wow, that was unexpected. Kind of 

Time for people to start complaining about table abuse being legal I guess


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 6, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Time for people to start complaining about table abuse being legal I guess



Table abuse can never be banned or else your solve must end as soon as you put down your cube. Then there are also the ambiguities of what happens if your first turn is a U' and the cube hasn't completely left the table when you start making the turn. 

I guess that won't stop people from arguing about it though :0


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2012)

WHOO my first sub 15 min 7x7 solve the time was 14:21.90


----------



## Julian (Dec 6, 2012)

0.77, 0.77, 0.77, (0.75), (6.46) = 0.77 Ja-perm Ao5


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2012)

Mega Pb's again. 

1:22.73, 1:29.13, 1:40.20, [1:36.63, 1:17.60, 1:30.11, 1:28.13, 1:24.38, 1:26.02, 1:28.90, 1:27.32, 1:21.61, *1:18.04, 1:20.78, 1:16.32, 1:21.95, 1:18.50*, 1:23.85, 1:22.45, 1:19.18, 1:33.47, 1:35.60, 1:18.94, 1:22.29, 1:23.95, 1:33.98, 1:26.85, 1:22.11], 1:50.74, 1:25.72

number of times: 30/30
best time: 1:16.32
worst time: 1:50.74

current avg5: 1:28.85 (σ = 4.48)
best avg5: 1:19.11 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 1:26.56 (σ = 5.79)
best avg12: 1:21.88 (σ = 4.50)

current avg25: 1:24.79 (σ = 4.41)
best avg25: 1:24.42 (σ = 4.64)

I have dropped 6 seconds in avg5 and 12, and I have dropped 7 seconds in avg25 in the three sessions of 30 solves I have done. Can't wait until another 990 solves goes by.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 6, 2012)

Julian said:


> 0.77, 0.77, 0.77, (0.75), (6.46) = 0.77 Ja-perm Ao5



Nice. Was 6.46 a pop?


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2012)

Megaminx single and mo3 PB
2:08.85
2:32.44 mo3

2:08.85, 2:34.88, 2:53.60,


----------



## Julian (Dec 6, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Nice. Was 6.46 a pop?


Yep


----------



## ottozing (Dec 6, 2012)

1:38.031, 1:31.063, 1:36.035, (1:24.241), 1:38.812, 1:37.984, 1:35.313, (1:43.266), 1:29.750, 1:36.422, 1:30.250, 1:32.750, 1:41.219

number of times: 13/13
best time: 1:24.241
worst time: 1:43.266

current avg5: 1:33.141 (σ = 3.10)
best avg5: 1:33.141 (σ = 3.10)

current avg12: 1:34.960 (σ = 3.89)
best avg12: 1:34.641 (σ = 3.42)

session avg: 1:35.239 (σ = 3.80)
session mean: 1:35.010

Megaminx


----------



## JasonK (Dec 6, 2012)

Damnit, you and Richie are both faster than me


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 6, 2012)

wat do u ave jason?


----------



## JasonK (Dec 6, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> wat do u ave jason?



Like 1:40-1:45


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn Jayden is catching up.

Megaminx Avg of 100 - 1:37.67


----------



## ottozing (Dec 6, 2012)

Average of 12: 10.766
1. (9.078) D U' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B L F R B D' F' L D F2 
2. 9.891 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' R' U L R2 B' L2 R' U2 R' B' 
3. 10.891 B2 U R L B' U' L F2 D2 R' B2 U2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D 
4. 9.922 B D B R2 B' R2 L2 D B' R' U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 L' F2 
5. 12.078 D' R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B' R F' D' R U F2 L2 D2 
6. 10.609 F2 U' F2 B D' F R L F U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 
7. (13.234) D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 U' B L' U R2 F' R B U L2 R' 
8. 9.735 F' U F2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 B U' L F2 L B2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 D2 
9. 10.578 R2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D U' F' U' R D' F' L R2 F R' B' 
10. 12.078 B2 R' B' L2 D R' B U L' B U' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U R2 U R2 
11. 11.438 B R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L B F' R' U' F' U2 L2 F 
12. 10.437 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B F' U L D' F L2 B L R2 

Tied pb ao12

Richie O______O


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 6, 2012)

u coming on sat to meet 
if so we should race!


----------



## JasonK (Dec 6, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> u coming on sat to meet
> if so we should race!



Still a maybe, I'm going away on Sunday so depends if I'm busy.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 6, 2012)

kk


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2012)

Yay got a sub-9.5 clock avg5, and also PB avg12.

9.27, 9.22, 9.97, 8.93, 13.38, 9.53, 12.43, 13.40, 10.56, 10.66, 9.84, 8.25 = 10.38

9.27, 9.22, 9.97, 8.93, 13.38 = 9.49

EDIT: Yay 200th post.


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 6, 2012)

15.33 avg of 12 for 3x3.
Times: (13.91), 14.25, 14.94, 16.59, 14.88, (22.36), 14.91, 15.88, 15.80, 14.28, 15.65, 16.15


----------



## Julian (Dec 6, 2012)

1.15 Ja-perm timed competition style, inspired by Rowan and Kir.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got my new Megaminx pb 04:49.45 it looked like I was not going to get it but I did.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pyraminx PB
Average of 12: 5.25
1. 5.78 R' B U B U' L R' B' l' 
2. 4.91 U' B' R U' R B R' U l' b 
3. 6.65 R B R' U' L U B' L' l u 
4. 5.22 R' B L' U' B L' B R' r' b' 
5. 5.61 U B' R L' U' R' L' U' r b' 
6. (2.93) U B U B' L' U L U u 
7. 6.97 U' L R' B' R' B' L R l b' u 
8. 4.88 U' R' U' R L B' U B' R' l r' b' u' 
9. 4.33 U R B' U B U R' U r 
10. (10.69) U R' B' L' B R' L B' L' l' r' b' u' 
11. 4.38 U L' U B U' L R U' R' r' u' 
12. 3.72 U L' R' L' B' L' R B b' u'


----------



## already1329 (Dec 7, 2012)

10.59 Roux single PB.

U R2 D' B' D2 F D R D' R F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2

Easy FB, FRUR'U'F' CMLL, and EO skip.


----------



## emolover (Dec 7, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I just got my new Megaminx pb 04:49.45 it looked like I was not going to get it but I did.



Good job! Now keep it up. 

Do what I am doing and do a bunch of solves a day. I have been doing 30 solves a session and have improved 7 seconds over 3 sessions. I would suggest you doing at least 8 solves a day. 

I expect you to be sub 2:30 by the end of the month.


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I did 37 solves of Megaminx yesterday, because I haven't been practising for some time. And I wanted to do sub1:20 fullstep single 
single: 1:23.74
ao5: 1:28.57 PB
ao12: 1:34.10 PB 
mo37: 1:37.10
I want to do more today


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 7, 2012)

ZZ 2H, Bold is a ZZ PB

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-12-7
solves/total: 55/55

single
*best: 17.46*
worst: 46.06

mean of 3
current: 27.90 (σ = 2.75)
best: 20.79 (σ = 2.92)

avg of 5
current: 25.79 (σ = 1.46)
*best: 23.01 (σ = 1.07)*

avg of 12
current: 24.43 (σ = 2.60)
*best: 24.09 (σ = 2.23)*

avg of 50
current: 25.99 (σ = 3.63)
best: 25.76 (σ = 3.67)

Average: 25.83 (σ = 3.57)
Mean: 26.37

I got a 19.59 in this session (and my PB was 19.58 ) so that made me keep going. Averages are PBs too 



Spoiler



Time List:
20.13, 26.77, 22.75, 26.34, 26.11, 21.66, 27.00, 33.30+, 28.40, 31.46, 29.11, 20.94, 21.94, 27.86, 23.08, 30.65, 46.06, 21.84, 26.05, 28.18, 19.59, 21.78, 23.90, 27.28, 27.53, 24.63, 23.71, 39.41, 42.09, 26.63, 23.96, 23.75, 23.30, 21.27, 26.46, 24.41, 24.84, 34.09, 29.40, 20.11, 31.47, 33.59, 24.90, 22.77, 20.05, 26.78, 28.31, 22.00, 22.90, 17.46, 24.55, 24.13, 27.40, 25.43, 30.86


----------



## HeyCuber (Dec 7, 2012)

Average of 5: *20.92* (σ = 1.84)

19.46, 20.31, *(16.71)*, (23.70), 22.98

Finally making some progress after my 6-month break from cubing. New PB single and average of 5.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2012)

Pyraminx PB avg12: 4.63. There was also a 3.93 avg5 in it.

3.28, 4.22, 4.25, 4.52, 3.31, 3.71, 4.78, 5.25, 12.65, 4.41, 6.46, 5.38 = 4.63


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I will put here my PBs:
LC/NL/ao5/ao12 or mo10/ao100 or mo100/:
*2x2*: 0.57/1.57/3.57/4.07/4.64 - CLL
*3x3*: 6.67/6.45/8.79/9.51/10.29 - Roux
*3x3OH*: 15.82/17.37/19.94/21.26/xx.xx - Roux
*3x3WF*: 36.66/44.17/52.15/55.84/xx.xx - CFOP
*Megaminx*: 50.14/49.60/54.26/56.83/1:00.68 - <3
*4x4*: --/59.44/1:05.79/1:08.99/-- - Yau


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 7, 2012)

11.36 OH single NL


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 7, 2012)

i was kinda proud to be better than you in OH. then you started doing OH.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 7, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> i was kinda proud to be better than you in OH. then you started doing OH.



*sniggles a little* You'll catch up once I've got bored of it and go back to 3x3.

Also moar achievements: some sub-2 3BLDs in the past few days thanks to my pal Callum for helping me and motivating me to practise.

Also I managed to do a 2minitish blindsolve with only 2 flipped edges with lots of bewildered people watching me on the train. Knowing my own ability to hold up when there are crowds, that's a personal achievement


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 7, 2012)

5BLD said:


> *sniggles a little* You'll catch up once I've got bored of it and go back to 3x3.
> 
> Also moar achievements: some sub-2 3BLDs in the past few days thanks to my pal Callum for helping me and motivating me to practise.
> 
> Also I managed to do a 2minitish blindsolve with only 2 flipped edges with lots of bewildered people watching me on the train. Knowing my own ability to hold up when there are crowds, that's a personal achievement



practising on the train is a really good way to improve your public performance and be ready for comps - i do it whenever i can


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 8, 2012)

Apparently I can still cube okay when I am sick

40.97 avg50

40.05, 37.10, 40.10, 44.54, 39.37, 41.33, 43.72, 40.98, 41.24, 39.36, 39.24, 37.59, 43.39, 40.81, 38.55, (35.96), 42.93, 41.61, 39.20, 44.86, 36.30, 40.37, 39.95, 43.42, 44.17, (46.76), 39.39, 43.47, (49.15), (48.70), 44.58, 43.17, 39.92, 40.07, 46.59, 41.67, (34.57), 39.15, 38.32, 43.68, 39.58, 43.49, (36.28), 38.30, 42.23, 39.78, 41.83, 40.56, 38.04, 38.56


----------



## ottozing (Dec 8, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:24.460
worst time: 1:44.745

current avg5: 1:34.643 (σ = 5.97)
best avg5: 1:31.107 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 1:33.747 (σ = 4.95)
best avg12: 1:33.747 (σ = 4.95)

session avg: 1:33.747 (σ = 4.95)
session mean: 1:33.889

1:30.389, 1:25.888, 1:30.941, 1:31.992, 1:39.921, 1:36.502, 1:37.902, 1:34.264, 1:24.460, 1:28.873, 1:40.793, 1:44.745

Megaminx


----------



## ottozing (Dec 8, 2012)

I decided to not suck at pyraminx today.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/150
best time: 3.578
worst time: 20.622

current avg5: 8.889 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 6.625 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 8.647 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 7.539 (σ = 1.38)

current avg50: 8.592 (σ = 1.50)
best avg50: 8.452 (σ = 1.45)

current avg100: 8.750 (σ = 1.68)
best avg100: 8.701 (σ = 1.64)

session avg: 8.870 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 9.024



Spoiler: Individual times with scrambles



Session average: 8.870
1. 7.604 L B L' B U' L' B' L' l r b u' 
2. 9.481 L B' U L' U' L' U' L B' r u' 
3. 8.149 R B' R U' R B' L U r' b' u 
4. 8.937 B' U R' L R L B L l r u' 
5. 9.318 R L' U R L U' L' B l' r' u 
6. 8.026 R' L R' L' R B' U' L' l' u' 
7. 7.946 U' R' L' B' R' B R B l' 
8. 6.141 U B' U L R' U' L B' b u 
9. 8.234 U L' R L B' R L' R' U l r b' u' 
10. 12.265 R' B L R' U' B L U' l' r' b u' 
11. (5.453) U' L R B R' B L' R l 
12. (5.500) B U' B' R B' R U R' l' b' 
13. 8.906 U' L' B R U L B R l' u' 
14. 9.875 U' R' L B' R' B' L' R' r b' 
15. 10.031 U B R' L U' L U R l' r' u' 
16. 9.203 U' L B' R' U R L B' U' r b' 
17. 12.375 U B L' R' U B' L B R' l u' 
18. 8.422 L' B R U' B R' L B r' u 
19. 9.859 U R B' L B' R' L' U' B l 
20. 8.422+ L' R' U' R B' R' B' R' l' r' b u 
21. 8.656 U' L R B L R' L' U r b' u 
22. 8.312 L' B' R L' U B U' B l' b 
23. 10.563 U B R' U L R B' L' b u' 
24. 10.172 U B U L B U' L U' B' l r' b' u' 
25. 8.079 U' L' B U L U' R B' l' r u 
26. (14.031) U L U L U' R' U R l r' b' 
27. 9.890 R B' L B U L U' B' l' r' b 
28. (14.766) L' R' B' L' B' U B' R' l' b u' 
29. 9.609 U L R B' R L U' R' l u 
30. 7.750 L' R B' L' U' B' U L' r 
31. 8.891 U' L R U L' U L' R l' r' b u 
32. (13.313) U' B' L R U' L R' U B' r b' 
33. 7.297 L B R' L' U L B U' L r u' 
34. 9.968 B' U R U' L' U R' L l r b' 
35. 7.375 L' R U' B' U L U B' l' r b u 
36. 12.672 R' L U B U' B U' R' l' r b u' 
37. 9.172 L B' U' L B' U' B R' b 
38. 7.438 U B U' B' L' U L B l r u' 
39. 7.219 U L R B U L B U l u' 
40. 10.125 L U' B L B' R L B' l r' b' u 
41. 8.359 L B L B U' L R U' l r b 
42. 8.141 U' R' B' U' B' L' B R r 
43. 7.766 L' R' B R' L R' U' B' r' b' 
44. 9.812 R' U L' B R U' R' L' l r b u' 
45. 8.640 L B' R' L R B R L r b 
46. 6.907 U L' U' L B' L' B' R b' u 
47. 10.141 R U' R L' B U R' L' l' r' b' u 
48. 10.859 U R U' B R' U R L' l' r b' 
49. 12.266 U' R' B U B U' R' L r u 
50. 7.703 L' B U L B' L U' L' l 
51. 7.437 U L' R' L' U B' R' B' l' r b 
52. 11.485 U L B U' L U' R L' r b' u 
53. 9.656 U R' B L B' R' U' L l r' b u 
54. (5.765) B L R U' B' R U R l' 
55. 9.063 U' B R U' B L' U' L R r u 
56. 10.594 U B' R B' L' R U' B' L' l b' u 
57. 9.735 R' L U' R' L' U' L U' r' u 
58. 6.641 U L U R' U R U B l r u 
59. 8.000 U L U R' B R' L' B' R l' b u 
60. 7.750 B' U' R B U L R' B r' u 
61. 11.141 U B' U' L B U L' R' l' b u' 
62. 6.515 U' B' U B R' L B' U' l 
63. 12.641 L U' R' L U' B' U' R l r' u' 
64. 9.375 R L' U R' L U' B' U' r b u 
65. 8.375 U' L B U' L U' L U' R r' b u' 
66. 7.578 R U B' U' R' B' R L' r u' 
67. 8.093 U R B' L' R B U L' U' r b u 
68. 7.406 U' R L' R' B U' R L' r' 
69. (3.578) U' R' B' U L U' B U l' r 
70. 7.234 L U R' L U' R L' U' l' b' 
71. 9.391 U R' L B' U R' B U r' b' u' 
72. 8.656 L U R' B' R' U' B' R' l' r b' 
73. 10.343 R U' B' L U' R B' R' l r b' 
74. 9.297 U L R L R U' R B' L' l' r' b' 
75. 12.047 U B' R B' U R' L' B' L l' r b' u 
76. (13.250) U' L U R' L' U' L R r u 
77. 9.516 U' L' U L U L' R' L l' r' b' 
78. (15.156) L' B L' B' R' B R B u' 
79. 8.625 L R' L B R U' L' R r' u' 
80. 7.485 U L' R' U' L' B U R l b' 
81. 11.812 U' B' R' U' R L B' U L' l b' u' 
82. 7.797 U L U' L' R U' B L' 
83. 9.625 L B L U' L' R L R r u' 
84. 8.375 U R L' B U' R' L B' R' l' r' b 
85. 7.890 L' R' U R B R U' B l' r' b u 
86. 8.054 L' U B' R' U' L' R U l' u 
87. 10.516 U B' L U B' L B' L' l' r b 
88. 7.000 L U' R L B' U' L U r' b u 
89. (17.796) U' L' R U' B' U B' R' l' r' 
90. 8.515 L B L R L B U B' b' u 
91. 6.359 U' R B L B U L U' l' r 
92. 8.969 L' R L U' B' R L B' l r' b u' 
93. 6.969 L' U' B L' B U' R B r' b u' 
94. 6.872 L' U' B' U' L R B L' l' r' u 
95. 8.938 R' L B' R' L U B' R' l r 
96. 10.235 L R B' L' R U B' R' l r' 
97. 9.828 R' U L U R' B U R l r b u 
98. 6.015 R B' L U R' L R' L' l' u' 
99. 12.429 R L B U' L R' B' L B' l r b u 
100. (4.704) L' R L' U L' U' R U' l' r' u 
101. 8.235 B' U R' U B' L U' B r' u' 
102. 8.609 U L R' B L' U R' B' R r 
103. 6.592 U' L B R U' L U' B' r' b 
104. 9.047 U' L' U B R B U' L l' u 
105. 7.312 U B R L U' L B' L' l' b' u 
106. 8.469 R B' U B' R L' U B' l r' b u 
107. (13.912) U' L' B U' B' L B' R l b' u' 
108. (5.453) U R' L U' B' L U' R' l' r' 
109. 6.515 L' R' U' B R' B' L U r' b 
110. 9.328 B R B L' R' L R L' l r b' u' 
111. (5.829) L U' B U' R' B R' U' b' 
112. 13.225 L' B U' L U R' L' U R' r b u' 
113. 10.571 R B' U L' U B' L' B l' r' b' u 
114. 8.547 R U B R' L B' U R' l' r b' u' 
115. 9.110 U' L' B L' R U' B' U' l b 
116. 13.104 R L' U L R U L' R' l b u 
117. 10.374 U' L' B L' U B' L' R b u' 
118. 7.218 U' R' L U R L' B L' l r b u' 
119. 7.313 L U B' L B R' U L b' 
120. 10.053 R B' L' B U' L B' U' R l r' u' 
121. 8.344 L' U' R' L B L R U' l r' u' 
122. 9.934 L' B L' B U' B L R' r b 
123. 8.898 R' U' R L' R U' R B' l' r' b' u 
124. 9.404 U' B L R' B' R B' L l r' b u 
125. 9.656 R' L U R' B R' U' L' l' r u 
126. 8.922 U L' U L B' L R U B' l' r' b' u 
127. (5.966) L U L' U' B' U' R' L l' r u' 
128. (20.622) U B L B' R L B L l' u 
129. 6.550 L R' L U B R' B R' l' b u 
130. 6.954 L U L U' R' L' R' L' b 
131. 7.485 U' L' R L B R L' U r b' 
132. 10.079 L' R' U' B' R' U' R' B l' b u 
133. 8.734 L B' R L B' R' U' B l' r b' 
134. 7.985 U R' L' U' R L U' L l' r' b u' 
135. 7.406 L B U L' B U B' L l' u 
136. 8.251 U R' B' R L' U' B L U l' r' b 
137. 7.750 L R L' U' L B L U l b' u' 
138. 6.675 R U' L' R' U R L R l' r b 
139. 7.916 B L U' B R' U' R B' l' r' u' 
140. 8.883 U B R' L' B' R U B' U' l r b' u' 
141. 6.758 L B L' B U R B' R' l b u' 
142. 8.728 L' R B' R U L' U' B' l' r u' 
143. 8.546 U R U' B R L R B l r u' 
144. 6.049 U R B R B U L R l' r' b 
145. 11.226 U B L' R' U R B' L' l r b u 
146. 7.747 R U L R' U R' U L' l r 
147. 9.577 U L' R' L' U R' U R' L l' u' 
148. 8.902 U B' L' U R' L U B' l' r b u' 
149. 8.187 R' U' R B' L U R' B' l' u' 
150. 12.093 R L B L U R L' R' l r' u


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2012)

mm dat speed

Average of 5: 6.35
1. 6.84 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R U2 R' F2 D R D2 B2 U' B 
2. 5.82 R2 U2 B' U2 F D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U B' L' F L' U2 B U B' 
3. (9.33) L2 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' B L' B2 D B' F' L B2 L2 
4. 6.40 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2 B U2 F' U F U2 R B' U2 F L F D' 
5. (5.63) B2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R' F U B' L R' D B2 L' F


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 8, 2012)

12.76 zzoh 

B2 U2 L2 F2 D U F2 U' R2 F2 D' F R' B' U' B2 R' D' B' U L2


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> mm dat speed
> 
> Average of 5: 6.35
> 1. 6.84 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R U2 R' F2 D R D2 B2 U' B
> ...


o_0


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 8, 2012)

ZZ average of 5 PB: 22.06

33. (25.84) F2 R' U B' U2 L' B' F' L2 B' D' U F' R' B' D U F B' R2 L2 D2 B' L F2 
34. 23.00 U2 L R D L B L B D2 R' L2 D' R D U' F2 U2 D' F' D' B' D2 L' B2 U 
35. 21.83 D' U R' L2 F' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 B' D2 B' U B U2 R U' R B' D2 B' U' F 
36. 21.34 D' F U2 F B' R B2 F U' B2 R D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' L' B U2 L R U D2 B 
37. (21.31) U2 D R' B2 L U2 L2 B' F' L2 R D2 F' R' L' F L' D2 F D2 U L' B2 U L2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> mm dat speed
> 
> Average of 5: 6.35
> 1. 6.84 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R U2 R' F2 D R D2 B2 U' B
> ...



what.....?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 8, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> mm dat speed
> 
> Average of 5: 6.35
> 1. 6.84 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R U2 R' F2 D R D2 B2 U' B
> ...



2 sub-6 in one ave 5 
feliks:tu


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 8, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> mm dat speed
> 
> Average of 5: 6.35
> 1. 6.84 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R U2 R' F2 D R D2 B2 U' B
> ...



holy squids. Whatever happened on the 9?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2012)

7.81 Clock single, my second sub-8.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 8, 2012)

Well that was odd...

(1:10.62), (53.85), 55.98, 56.65, 54.03 = *55.55 avg5*

None of the solves felt particularly fast, but the average beats my old PB by 4 seconds.

4x4 btw


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Megaminx:
number of slves: 15
single: 1:20.59 NL
ao5: 1:26.28 PB
ao12: 1:31.52 PB
mo15: 1:33.22


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 8, 2012)

PB Average of 5: 15.495 (Roux)
1. (14.115) U' B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 B2 F' U R' B' D2 F2 D U B 
2. (19.356) R2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F U B2 R2 D2 L' U F2 U' L' 
3. 16.104 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L B D L2 B' U B2 L' F' D 
4. 14.561 B R' U R' B R' B' L U L' D2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 L U2 L 
5. 15.821 B R2 U' B' R L' F' B D L2 B' R2 F2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2012)

4.61, 4.38, 4.65, 4.13, 3.41, (7.05+), 4.65, 5.21, 3.43, 4.72, (3.40), 4.50 = 4.37 Pyra PB avg12

Got this while doing the Holiday Competition.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 8, 2012)

12.53 avg12 in warmup for Carnegie Mellon! 
12.37, 11.13, 13.72, 14.42, 11.97, 12.03, (14.53), 11.90, (11.02), 12.77, 12.00, 12.97

Hope I do this will in the competition!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 8, 2012)

Megaminx:
Best average of 5: 55.05 (Almost sub-55  )
55.02 (57.32) 54.95 (54.77) 55.17

Best average of 12: 56.47 (Woo PB.)
57.67 55.68 (59.85) 56.84 55.02 57.32 54.95 (54.77) 55.17 56.98 56.39 58.67


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 8, 2012)

should i bother uploading

7.18avg5
*7.35 avg9*
7.61 avg12 >: (

*6.91, 8.07, 7.31, 7.32, 6.91, 7.27, 7.43, 8.98, 7.13*, 8.16, 9.38, 7.52

-----------------------
possibly PB idk ill check later

best avg 10/12 = 15.91
15.82	B U R' B D R' U' F2 L2 B' R2 F2 B L2 B' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U F' R' D
15.18	B2 R' D' R2 B' U' D L2 F R2 L2 F' U B2 U L B' R' L2 U D2 B2 D2 U2 R
17.72	B' L2 R D L' F' L' B D' B F' R L' U' F2 L D' R2 F' L2 F' L F B D'
15.18	U2 D2 R B L' F' R' F' B2 U2 B R2 L D F U' R2 L' U F' L B' U2 L B
12.63	F' R B' F' D U' R2 L D' R' D' R' F' D' B' R B2 L2 U' L2 U D2 L D2 L2
17.28	R' B' F2 L' R2 F L2 R D R' L D' B2 R' F D' U L' D2 F' L2 D' R D' B2
15.32	B2 L B R' D2 F' B2 U' B' L U F' L2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 B' R L U2 F D F
15.33	B2 D' L2 U' B R U' L R2 U' R2 B' L2 R' F U2 B D2 B U' R D' F B2 D2
18.39	B2 R2 D U2 F' B2 R2 L' U' B' R2 D R2 L2 U2 D F L2 U2 F' U2 B' F R' B'
16.58	U R2 F2 D F2 R U' L U2 L D2 R2 F2 U' R' U' L2 B D' B' R F D R' L'
14.65	L' F2 R' D2 F2 U' B L F' D2 U2 L' R F U' R' F' D U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L
15.99	B D B' F' U' F2 R' B' D' F' B' R2 D2 B L' D2 F2 U2 F' L B2 R2 U2 F' U'


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2012)

All official events relay: 36:03.05
Camera battery ran out with 4,2,3 and a bit of the 5 left to do so I probably won't upload
That was more tiring than a multibld
Approximate splits below


Spoiler



5BLD: 7:40
4BLD: 4:25 (12:05)
MultiBLD: 2/2 3:40 (15:45)
3BLD: 1:15 (17:00)
Magics: 0:30 (17:30)
FM: 3:25 (20:55)
Feet: 1:50 (22:45)
Mega: 1:25 (24:10)
Sq-1: 0:20 (24:30)
Clock: 0:15 (24:45)
Pyra: 0:10 (24:55)
OH: 0:20 (25:15)
7x7: 4:45 (30:00)
6x6: 3:10 (33:10)
2-5: 2:55 (36:05)


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 8, 2012)

Lolwhat Daniel .... that's insane.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 8, 2012)

So close to a sub-30 ZZ solve. Popped on the last two moves. It would have been 29.70. Not exactly an accomplishment but close.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2012)

1:49.30 Mega Sq-1 Pyra Clock relay 
Splits were approx 1:11, 22, 6, 10


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 8, 2012)

PB! this is kinda old, but... this is simply crazy (fullstep)!

avg of 5: 8.15

Time List:
1. (11.63) L R2 D2 F' L' U' D B2 F2 D' L' U' F2 D' F' L' B2 R' D' U' B' F' L' R2 U2 
2. 7.82 L' R2 F' D L' F2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U F2 R' F' B2 D2 L' R B F2 D' F' R 
3. (6.68) U2 L2 D2 L2 D' B D2 R2 U2 R2 D L' F' L' B D' R' U R' F' U R2 F2 D U2 
4. 9.47 U2 F2 L2 U B' U L B' U' L2 U L U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F' R F2 U2 L' R' B' L2 
5. 7.15 D2 B2 L2 D' L' F2 B' L2 B' L' U F L2 F2 B2 L R2 D2 F' D' R2 L D U' R2


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 8, 2012)

Megaminx!
best time: 1:02.97 PB
best avg5: 1:12.42 PB
best avg12: 1:13.54 PB

Yay! 1:02.97 is my best time by almost 5 seconds.


----------



## Julian (Dec 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> All official events relay: 36:03.05
> Camera battery ran out with 4,2,3 and a bit of the 5 left to do so I probably won't upload
> That was more tiring than a multibld
> Approximate splits below
> ...


Pretty cool, but what was your criteria for FM?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2012)

wow My new Megaminx PB is 4:15.60 just 35 sec faster then my previous Megaminx PB. I wish it was a Sub 4 min solve.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 8, 2012)

6.97 pyraminx PB. First sub-7 pyraminx. Used oka.


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

37.840 4x4 single, really nice considering I haven't done 4x4 in a while. Not Pb.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 8, 2012)

Average of 5: 36.46
1. 38.41 
2. 33.51 
3. (32.06) 
4. (40.88) 
5. 37.46 
Tied PB, the 33 is the lowest counting time I've ever had.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 8, 2012)

Average of 12: 7.340
1. 6.521 R U' R U B' L' B' U' l b' 
2. 8.329 U R' U R' L U L R U' l' r' u 
3. 7.204 U' B' U R' L R' B' L U' r' 
4. 8.266 U R L B U B L' U B' l' r' u' 
5. (5.656) U' B' R U' B L B R' r' 
6. (11.516) U' L' U B' R L' B' U' l' r' b' u 
7. 6.984 U L' R' B U' L' B' L r' b u' 
8. 7.750 U' B L' R' B' R' L' R' l r b u 
9. 7.406 U R' U L U B L B' R l' b' u' 
10. 7.125 R U' B' L' R' B L U l' r b 
11. 6.484 U R' B' L B' U' B' L' r b 
12. 7.329 U' B L U B L B' R' l b' u'


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy ship, first real 3x3x3 session for a while: 

stats:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.14 - NL. Beat my former-PB of 14.56 again today, which had originally lasted about 8 months. I also got a 13.58 yesterday.
worst time: 32.19

current avg5: 21.36 (σ = 1.54)
best avg5: 16.48 (σ = 0.97) beats my PB by 2.5 seconds.

current avg12: 18.57 (σ = 2.45)
best avg12: 17.68 (σ = 1.59) beats my PB by about 2.5-3 seconds.

session avg: 19.69 (σ = 2.33) beats my PB for a session of 50 by about 4 seconds.
session mean: 19.85


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2012)

Julian said:


> Pretty cool, but what was your criteria for FM?


The aim was to complete a single solve in all events. So I just had to get a solution written down, starting with a solved cube (or 3 if you really want!). I checked it at the end. 3:25 felt really slow - I think it might be because I tried to do too many extra tricks that didn't really help in the end, and I got confused with rotations during FM, which I don't normally do. Purple instead of orange too. Basically I think near 2 minutes is a better aim.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> The aim was to complete a single solve in all events. So I just had to get a solution written down, starting with a solved cube (or 3 if you really want!). I checked it at the end. 3:25 felt really slow - I think it might be because I tried to do too many extra tricks that didn't really help in the end, and I got confused with rotations during FM, which I don't normally do. Purple instead of orange too. Basically I think near 2 minutes is a better aim.



and how many moves was it?


----------



## Julian (Dec 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> The aim was to complete a single solve in all events. So I just had to get a solution written down, starting with a solved cube (or 3 if you really want!). I checked it at the end. 3:25 felt really slow - I think it might be because I tried to do too many extra tricks that didn't really help in the end, and I got confused with rotations during FM, which I don't normally do. Purple instead of orange too. Basically I think near 2 minutes is a better aim.


Interesting idea. I just tried it and got 1:53.11 (checked) with straight CFOP. Although I got lucky in that the LL was Sune, U-perm.
I was solving OH and writing at the same time. For LL, I did the alg on the cube, then wrote it all down.

EDIT: 1:31.47, 55 moves. LL was Pi, G-perm


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2012)

1:10.94 Megaminx solve! 

PB and it was only the second solve of this session.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 9, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> and how many moves was it?


60. It was a terrible solve looking at it now.


Julian said:


> Interesting idea. I just tried it and got 1:53.11 (checked) with straight CFOP. Although I got lucky in that the LL was Sune, U-perm.
> I was solving OH and writing at the same time. For LL, I did the alg on the cube, then wrote it all down.
> 
> EDIT: 1:31.47, 55 moves. LL was Pi, G-perm


Yeah, that's more like it 
I got really confused on LL because they were difficult cases that I didn't really know properly and could just do the alg mindlessly. So I was struggling to go slowly while writing it.
I plan to do this relay again sometime this month (before magics disappear), and hopefully I'll get something better. The bld is so annoying though.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 9, 2012)

D2 U2 R2 B D' B' R U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 D' F' R F' U D B R2 U' F' D 

x' y' R D F R D2' (Cross + F2L-1 setup)
U2 L' U' L (F2L-1)
U' R U' R' y' R U' R' (F2L-2)
U' R' U2 R L' U L (F2L-3)
U' R' U' R y R U R' (F2L-4 + Forced OLL skip)

LL skip no AUF 

7.543


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 9, 2012)

1:10.13 megaminx single.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 9, 2012)

4x4, 26th Nov to 9th Dec
number of times: 998/1000


Spoiler



best time: 41.200
worst time: 1:29.113

current avg5: 1:02.019 (σ = 4.41)
best avg5: 54.880 (σ = 1.54)

current avg12: 1:02.946 (σ = 6.17)
best avg12: 58.510 (σ = 4.64)

current avg100: 1:02.506 (σ = 5.38)
best avg100: 1:01.847 (σ = 4.25)

current avg1000: 1:03.484 (σ = 4.90)
best avg1000: 1:03.484 (σ = 4.90)

session avg: 1:03.484 (σ = 4.90)
session mean: 1:03.513





Spoiler



1:09.231, 1:08.032,1:04.383, 57.047,57.553, 1:04.495,1:01.488, 1:08.272,1:03.937, 53.914,1:01.768, 1:09.151,1:09.504, 1:03.320,1:10.553, 1:10.167,1:01.464, 1:06.409,1:00.345, 1:01.214,1:16.426, 52.472,49.824, 1:14.111,1:02.904, 1:04.672,1:01.713, 1:15.623,1:01.119, 54.320,49.776, 59.967,1:03.239, 1:18.809,1:04.519, 1:10.161,1:06.761, 1:11.200,1:13.687, 1:11.080,1:09.679, 1:13.737,57.583, 1:12.808,1:03.055, 1:06.687,55.848, 59.751,1:09.615, 1:08.199,1:05.415, 1:07.047,58.646, 55.381,58.719, 55.119,56.944, 1:05.936,59.353, 1:02.319,1:07.335, 1:04.807,1:04.512, 1:05.697,1:11.158, 1:07.343,58.823, 54.760,58.216, 1:05.209,1:06.358, 1:05.364,1:04.904, 1:18.871,1:01.688, 1:05.826,1:02.672, 54.656,1:02.778+, 55.950,59.935, 1:10.489,1:05.647+, 59.961,1:04.113, 1:00.665,1:02.039, 1:09.440,58.776, 1:00.511,1:05.935, 1:05.376,58.673, 59.872,1:03.776, 57.720,1:06.039, 1:04.336,59.383, 59.719,1:04.976, 1:09.226,57.751, 1:05.567,1:02.145, 1:10.764,1:09.766, 1:07.151,1:04.807, 1:01.853,1:04.953, 1:06.312,1:02.878, 1:09.872,1:01.531, 1:01.799,59.838, 1:11.247,1:06.613, 1:12.688,56.711, 1:02.039,1:02.448, 1:09.700,1:09.204, 1:02.669,1:08.193, 1:07.432,1:04.734, 1:00.233,57.041, 57.382,59.177, 1:08.219,1:13.399, 1:01.105,1:13.982, 1:06.039,59.631, 54.944,53.898, 1:05.495,1:14.768, 1:08.992,1:06.097, 1:03.642,58.912, 1:00.883,1:13.951, 1:04.134,1:02.255, 1:03.613,1:03.798, 56.749,1:03.739, 1:03.702,1:05.146, 1:09.414,1:07.137, 55.728,1:06.185, 51.152,1:01.622, 55.849,1:07.875, 1:11.768,1:03.145, 1:08.688,57.102, 1:07.560,1:06.849, 1:01.647,1:03.334, 1:08.128,1:04.930, 1:11.728,58.466, 1:04.153,1:04.512, 56.888,1:12.895, 59.678,1:10.399, 1:00.620,1:15.075, 1:12.096,1:13.224, 41.200,1:04.623, 1:00.952,1:06.656, 1:00.007,1:01.152, 1:09.984+,1:01.072, 1:14.967,1:12.081, 1:11.633,1:11.296, 1:06.944,59.015, 1:03.120,1:07.887, 1:00.816,1:06.753, 1:09.952,1:05.072, 1:09.416,1:02.943, 56.768,1:10.094, 1:05.443,54.304, 1:03.535,1:08.432, 1:04.901,1:02.455, 1:08.605,1:00.952, 1:18.473,1:12.033, 1:07.678,1:03.045, 56.976,1:05.823, 56.498,1:00.871, 1:04.966,1:00.433, 1:00.240,1:11.176, 48.400,1:11.567, 1:04.904,1:00.709, 1:22.936,1:06.019, 1:13.863,53.305, 1:11.856,1:01.232, 1:11.103,1:12.992, 1:10.231,1:08.055, 1:06.354,57.311, 1:05.512,59.119, 1:09.895,1:04.800, 1:05.863,1:03.927, 52.583,1:16.857, 1:06.684,55.615, 1:03.952,1:10.000, 1:03.719,1:01.691, 58.384,1:00.551, 1:02.305,58.503, 59.863,1:03.306, 1:00.803,1:05.596, 1:14.671,1:05.136, 1:14.731,58.788, 1:07.775,1:15.313, 1:03.831,57.560, 1:07.593,1:04.111, 1:05.880,59.104, 1:04.273,1:12.199, 1:07.744,1:01.036, 59.495,1:11.903, 1:07.031,1:10.151, 52.547,1:11.163, 1:08.319,58.820, 55.121,1:01.689+, 1:10.368,1:15.078, 1:13.795,1:04.422, 1:07.544,1:03.143, 1:08.756,52.848, 1:01.375,1:07.441, 1:06.776,56.369, 56.137,56.021, 1:08.546,1:18.408, 59.944,1:08.375, 53.871,57.808, 59.119,1:00.095, 53.944,1:02.639, 1:09.823,54.128, 51.496+,1:00.168, 1:08.348,54.975, 55.968,1:08.688, 1:07.160,1:10.647, 1:08.879,1:03.941, 1:00.777,1:00.378, 57.738,1:03.104, 1:03.854,1:15.071, 58.408,1:14.431, 56.116,1:03.641, 57.785,53.871, 1:01.695,1:08.713, 57.776,1:08.350, 1:09.200,1:00.176, 1:07.519,1:00.831, 1:08.104,55.686, 1:03.391,56.576, 1:00.367,1:04.318, 1:08.416,55.612, 1:06.481,59.767, 1:06.568,1:05.572, 52.041,1:00.679, 1:08.145,50.616, 1:07.231,1:05.287, 59.591,1:01.872, 1:03.277,1:10.973, 55.581,1:07.335, 1:05.568,1:06.055, 1:09.582,1:00.848, 50.295,1:04.365, 1:07.311,59.414, 1:04.047,50.184, 57.359,50.392, 57.428,1:09.796, 57.344,1:13.303, 50.918,1:08.632, 1:04.223,58.918, 1:04.352,1:09.584, 1:00.280,59.688, 1:10.383,1:04.638, 1:11.969,1:24.665, 1:06.656,1:13.848, 1:21.881,59.776, 57.312,1:09.071, 1:11.383,1:05.666, 1:03.086,1:06.301, 1:06.367,1:06.560, 1:05.693,1:11.976, 1:00.478,1:00.072, 1:01.693,1:02.104, 56.752,1:01.344, 56.675,1:04.479, 1:02.855,1:00.632, 1:10.280,1:04.695, 55.511,58.832, 1:05.460,1:12.743, 1:03.832,58.987, 1:03.928,1:10.142, 1:04.745,1:04.591, 1:04.192,59.240, 1:16.491,56.095, 57.266,55.145, 1:02.791,1:07.799, 1:03.272,1:09.848, 1:01.947,1:01.673, 1:10.807,1:05.291, 1:04.775,59.096, 57.874,1:09.506, 1:04.521,1:13.063, 1:00.568,1:11.712, 54.039,1:10.511, 1:05.951,1:13.839, 1:06.384,1:14.098, 1:05.208,1:09.618, 1:14.823,50.545, 1:04.595,1:08.560, 58.739,58.455, 1:10.512,1:06.785, 59.681,1:01.288, 1:05.521,59.506, 1:07.382,1:06.745, 59.071,1:01.664, 54.713,1:04.480, 53.302,1:00.890, 1:00.176,59.751, 1:00.827,1:01.775, 1:14.707,57.167, 1:06.776,56.543, 59.887,1:03.728, 1:10.575,57.016, 55.950,1:01.552, 1:01.475,1:04.113, 1:02.835,1:06.112, 59.436,1:02.281, 1:10.240,1:07.224, 1:09.209,1:10.000, 54.536,1:12.072, 1:06.240,1:05.063, 1:01.689,1:15.247, 59.879,59.498, 1:06.968,1:04.310, 51.125,1:07.087, 55.304,53.904, 1:04.575,57.780, 1:11.312,1:05.782, 59.553,1:01.784, 1:12.086,1:11.834, 1:05.150,DNF(1:03.489),1:04.367, 1:09.686,1:09.406, 1:01.335,1:07.847, 1:02.063+,1:05.923, 59.406,55.327, 1:08.345,1:06.205, 1:10.361,58.744, 1:17.415,1:05.206+, 1:01.579,1:00.087, 1:06.482,1:05.888, 1:06.457,58.872, 58.772,1:08.396, 58.185,1:06.250, 55.361,1:07.004, 58.489,1:06.691, 1:06.575,1:02.559, 1:03.459,1:07.439, 1:07.863,55.986, 1:00.805,1:08.146+, 1:04.999,1:03.647, 1:05.152,1:01.903, 1:08.079,58.559, 1:09.865,DNF(13.967), 49.401,1:03.929, 1:04.247,52.792, 1:07.547,59.878, 1:14.329,1:04.920, 57.975,1:03.841, 1:00.087,59.607, 1:02.856,55.657, 1:02.913,1:01.470, 1:05.888,1:13.024, 1:02.677,57.722, 1:07.494,55.765, 1:01.784,56.022, 1:01.592,53.369, 48.455,1:01.464, 1:14.699,1:06.630, 1:00.328,57.983, 1:03.191,1:04.240, 1:00.379,1:15.112, 1:06.928,1:08.803, 58.480,52.364, 1:06.209,56.447, 1:11.880,58.175, 55.324,1:15.383, 1:03.089,53.951, 1:19.402,1:09.055, 1:08.835,1:04.671, 1:05.345,1:09.271, 1:08.470,1:16.037, 1:03.160,1:11.124, 1:01.017,1:05.903, 1:05.898,59.175, 1:08.775,1:13.999, 53.153,55.384, 1:02.793,50.551, 56.103,1:07.966, 52.231,58.640, 1:04.274,1:07.950, 57.466,1:03.952, 1:08.727,1:09.825, 1:14.895,56.543, 1:05.942,1:03.041, 1:04.056,1:10.775, 59.224,1:08.633, 58.778,1:04.001, 55.159,1:04.933, 57.529,1:05.855, 1:03.793,1:02.812, 58.129,1:00.007, 55.593,1:00.559, 1:03.423,1:07.144, 49.544,1:10.641, 1:05.488,1:02.984, 58.056,1:04.409, 1:05.177,1:02.006, 52.694,1:11.374, 1:08.330,1:07.978, 1:01.504,56.210, 1:01.863,58.471, 1:05.777,55.779, 58.074,1:05.226, 58.761,1:01.158, 57.160,1:02.573, 1:15.071,1:03.896, 57.641,1:01.535, 58.553,58.168, 1:09.100+,1:04.838, 57.192,1:01.959, 1:06.844,1:12.848, 1:04.651,1:04.473, 1:00.815,54.089, 56.477,1:04.265, 59.456,1:06.822, 1:05.481,55.713, 1:05.088,1:05.762, 1:01.665,58.480, 58.812,55.391, 1:00.012,55.819, 1:03.287,1:04.179, 1:00.626,1:00.238, 1:00.631,55.712, 1:07.840,1:08.891, 55.826,1:00.177, 1:02.728,1:06.423, 1:01.408,1:10.984, 1:08.574,1:04.881, 1:07.489,1:11.664, 1:08.001,1:00.552, 1:06.040,1:17.072, 1:03.207,1:06.120, 1:08.383,1:10.814, 1:06.119,1:07.745, 1:13.920,1:05.117, 58.423,1:04.146, 1:08.928,55.809, 59.516,1:11.599, 1:03.286,1:06.089, 1:00.348,1:07.519, 52.992,1:08.663, 1:02.346,1:08.319, 53.913,59.104, 1:00.545,55.487, 1:02.926,1:02.431, 1:01.887,1:06.520, 57.351,59.398, 59.415,56.064, 1:00.391,1:02.119, 1:07.770,58.360, 1:07.233,1:12.159, 1:02.520,1:02.713, 1:02.053,56.871, 1:03.749,53.344, 55.720,1:08.584, 55.686,1:13.482, 1:06.847,58.544, 1:12.896,1:07.361, 1:01.319,52.553, 1:07.936,1:13.545, 1:01.905,59.313, 1:11.959,56.863, 57.039,1:13.099, 57.905,1:09.062, 50.165,54.464, 1:00.416,1:00.381, 45.048,1:05.104, 1:01.134,59.401, 56.154,1:10.903, 58.414,1:07.576, 1:03.532,1:02.352, 1:18.117,1:04.990, 1:05.432,1:03.185, 55.644,1:05.393, 56.648,1:06.504, 57.392,57.695, 1:05.253,1:00.209, 1:13.489,1:00.312, 56.272,1:01.320, 1:01.191,55.991, 1:06.759,1:03.704, 59.767,58.487, 1:17.960,1:15.007, 59.990,57.153, 1:02.460,1:04.537, 59.743,1:12.126, 1:07.575,56.598, 1:00.950,51.468, 1:06.464,57.765, 1:14.680,59.424, 58.585,1:00.646, 56.111,1:11.888, 1:08.024,1:00.584, 58.352,59.600, 1:16.800,52.872, 1:00.560,1:11.955, 1:09.231,54.609, 56.024,55.640, 1:05.385,1:00.519, 1:09.911,1:04.191, 1:05.787,1:01.289, 1:07.082,1:12.263, 1:00.862,1:08.551, 1:03.567,1:01.039, 50.080,58.329, 52.048,1:10.401, 1:07.383,54.184, 1:16.152,1:03.004, 1:04.227,1:16.172, 1:00.343,1:08.008, 1:02.557,58.014, 51.793,1:02.606, 1:01.975,1:15.968, 1:09.960,1:01.368, 58.967,59.281, 1:05.062,1:03.911, 59.246,1:06.616, 1:02.785,57.858, 54.424,1:00.817, 1:04.223,1:04.655, 1:03.584,54.759, 1:08.850,1:02.088, 57.808,1:00.983, 58.120,1:11.409, 1:01.792,52.225, 57.521,1:01.722, 1:05.577,1:04.343, 49.920,1:01.984, 1:08.246,1:07.534, 1:04.000,54.418, 53.864,1:03.874, 1:05.432,54.128, 1:04.095,1:07.729, 56.302,1:15.047, 1:12.327,57.343, 55.192,1:07.271, 1:13.014,53.168, 1:05.303,1:07.800, 1:02.343,1:06.127, 54.640,59.593, 1:12.009,1:04.761, 55.288,53.500, 57.887,1:05.130, 1:12.609,1:00.808, 1:07.888,1:00.899, 1:00.937,1:16.006, 56.885,57.177, 1:29.113,1:04.882, 1:05.577,1:01.754, 59.741,1:17.382, 1:01.054,52.182, 58.177,1:06.827


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 9, 2012)

Megaminx: PB single and Mo3, good Ao5 and Ao12.

Best time: 52.21 - Best average of 12: 56.68 - Best average of 5: 55.30 - Best mean of 3: 53.95
56.82 (59.78) 58.26 56.57 56.48 _(52.21) 53.35 56.29_ 59.03 56.27 57.38 56.35


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 9, 2012)

First sub-30 ZZ! 28.76. Average ~38 seconds.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 9, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> First sub-30 ZZ! 28.76. Average ~38 seconds.



Nice job!


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Megaminx mo100:
Single: 1:17.14 NL PB 
ao5: 1:26.28
ao12: 1:31.52
mo100: 1:35.98 PB


----------



## F perm (Dec 9, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> First sub-30 ZZ! 28.76. Average ~38 seconds.



Are you using ZZ as your main method now?
How is the block building coming along?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 9, 2012)

F perm said:


> Are you using ZZ as your main method now?
> How is the block building coming along?



Yes I am using it as my main. I only do CFOP if someone does the classic hide it behind their back and then start timing when they give it to you. EOLine had been getting better. Blockbuilding is still pretty bad. If I see a D-layer 1x1x2 I will insert that and the edge to form the block. Besides that, I mainly just use fridrich f2l techniques. I have been looking at the f2l section of Cride5's website, though.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 9, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Megaminx: PB single and Mo3, good Ao5 and Ao12.
> 
> Best time: 52.21 - Best average of 12: 56.68 - Best average of 5: 55.30 - Best mean of 3: 53.95
> 56.82 (59.78) 58.26 56.57 56.48 _(52.21) 53.35 56.29_ 59.03 56.27 57.38 56.35



Global sub 1 consistently soon?


----------



## Czaroman93 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-10x10x10/watch?u=4686
Well, dat redux 
I got really stressed during edges paring, and then after reduction I did wrong parit, so it took me "a bit". :C
Sub 7 - soon.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 9, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Global sub 1 consistently soon?



Hopefully, it was part of a streak of 22 sub-1 solves. Hopefully by EdO


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 9, 2012)

zzoh avg100=21.09 with 30% of solves sub 20

and 13.05 single on 1080p vid

but more importantly, i think i had an OH turning style eureka-moment about halfway through.

productive session  



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 21.09
Best Time: 13.05
Worst Time: 26.62
Standard Deviation: 2.3 (10.9%)

1. 16.41 L' R' B' D R2 B2 D2 L B' D' L F R' B L2 R' F U B2 F2 R2 U2 F L' B 
2. 20.76 F' U2 F D' R' U' R' L F2 D2 U' R' U' B R' B U' R' B2 U' L' U' F2 U L' 
3. 23.40 B2 L' F L2 F' B' R B2 L B' D' L' D U' L' R' U D' R' L U2 B' F R2 L 
4. 22.85 D L' B D F B' L2 U2 B' D R U R L2 B D' F2 L2 B R2 B L2 D2 B' D' 
5. 23.35 B F' D B D' U B2 U2 R B R F2 B L D' F B2 U' F2 L R2 D' L2 B' D2 
6. 21.18 F2 R' D2 R' L U F2 B2 R' F2 U2 L U' L' D2 B2 D' F' R2 L U' F' R L2 U 
7. 20.59 D R B R' F R2 U F2 D' L F L' U' L' F L' D' B' F' L2 D' U2 R2 U2 B 
8. 23.78 F L2 R F2 L2 B' U' L D2 U' R' B' R' F U L' D2 B2 U R F2 B2 L2 B' D2 
9. 22.72 B' U2 B D2 U' F B' D' B' R2 U' L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 L' R U2 F R L2 F' L2 
10. 24.66 R2 B' F2 R' L' F R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B' L U2 F2 R' U2 B U B2 L R2 U B' R2 
11. 22.54 U D L' F' L' R D' L2 D F' B R L' B D' L2 R B F L B2 L' F L' R 
12. 20.28 R' U' D2 R2 F2 R' B F R2 L' B' U2 B2 F' U B2 D F2 R2 U' D2 B' L' F2 B2 
13. (26.62) B2 D2 F' B' R' U L2 R B2 L D2 B' R' F2 D' U2 R' F' R' B' R2 U2 R D F 
14. 21.06 U2 F U' F R D2 B2 D F D' F2 L2 F2 R' L B' U' L2 D2 F' D2 F' R' B' L2 
15. 18.85 U F' D' U B L' B2 R' L' U2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 U F2 D2 L U' B' D2 U2 L 
16. 23.22 D B' D' F B D2 B2 D U' F2 D F U' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F D' B2 D2 L2 D U' 
17. 24.49 F D L' D L2 R D2 F' R D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 D' U' R D' U' R' L' B' F 
18. 22.39 F2 L R' U2 R L D B R2 F B R2 B' L D' F R' B2 F R2 L F B U R 
19. 20.51 U R' F' B2 L2 F2 D B' U R D U2 B' R L B' F2 D' F2 U2 B U F U2 L' 
20. 19.59 D2 R F' B U' F R2 F' L B' F R2 D2 L R2 F2 B2 D U' L D F L' B' U' 
21. 21.68 R2 L' U' F' U F2 D2 L2 B' D' F R2 B D' B2 R2 D' F2 U' F' U D L R F2 
22. 22.88 B' L' R' F' U' L' B L F2 B' D R' F' R F U2 F R' L F B' D' B D2 L2 
23. 21.52 B' L2 R' B F R2 F2 R D' F2 B D R' F2 U D R2 D' L2 U2 F' L' D' U R2 
24. 20.73 U' D' F U R L2 U' R2 L2 F U B2 U L' B2 L' U' L' U F2 D U' R' L2 F2 
25. 18.03 D2 U' F' B' U2 L2 B L2 F B2 L R B D L' U2 F' B' U2 L' F2 L U2 R F' 
26. 20.55 D2 U B' L' F D L' D F' U2 D L B L2 U2 B U L2 R B D' R2 U' R' U' 
27. 17.83 R' F D' U B2 D' L F2 L F' D' U' F2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' B2 U' R B2 D2 F2 
28. 21.37 D' F L B' F L B2 U' B' U2 D' R B' L2 U D R F' B' D2 L' B2 U F L 
29. 22.40 U2 R L2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' D F2 U' L R' F R2 U2 B2 L' F2 U D2 L R' B R 
30. 20.66 R U2 L' U F' L2 B' R2 L2 F2 U' R' F' B' L B2 R D F' B2 U2 D2 R' B F 
31. 16.11 U D L2 F' B U R' F2 U D R2 L' B' F L2 U D' B D L' R D2 U' R' F 
32. 18.48 U' R U L R2 U L2 U' R' F' D B' F R' L2 B L' R' B' D2 F2 L2 U2 L D 
33. 20.79 F' L F' B2 D' F' B2 U2 D2 R F2 B' D2 U F' L B R' D2 R2 D L B L2 U2 
34. 22.40 F2 B' R2 F2 D' U2 B' L2 U B' U2 R2 B' R U D' R D' B R' F B' U2 D' L2 
35. 19.90 B' L2 R2 D' F2 B2 U2 R2 L' U' F2 B' L2 B' F' U L' U2 D2 L' U F L U' F' 
36. 25.43 U D2 B' L' B' L D' U2 B2 U2 D2 B U2 F' R L' U2 B D' U2 R2 U2 B' U' F2 
37. 18.62 F B U2 D F D' U B F U B D2 U F2 R B' F2 R2 L2 U' B' D R' L' D2 
38. 20.93 B' R2 D' L U D2 R' D F2 R' D2 B L F2 U D2 R2 D' F' D U2 F' L' R' B2 
39. 22.92 F2 L U2 D L2 F B L U2 D R' B' R' B' L F2 L U2 B' U' R2 U2 D F' B2 
40. 23.63 D R B2 U F2 L2 F L2 F L B R D2 U2 B U' F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L F2 U' L' 
41. 17.81 U2 D2 B R' U' D' L F' B' D U2 B2 R F B' D2 B' D' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 L' 
42. 24.74 U' L R' B' U' D' R' F' U2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B R2 L F D' U B2 D U2 F2 U 
43. 22.79 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 D' B' R' F' R L' U F' D' R' D2 B2 U L2 D L2 B D' R D2 
44. 23.01 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' U B U L' R2 F2 U L' B F D L' D L2 D' F D2 U 
45. 23.37 L2 B F' U2 F D F2 U2 F' R' L2 F R U' F2 R' B' F2 R2 F' B' R B' U R2 
46. 21.13 R D F' L2 B D' B L B' L2 R U F D' L2 U2 D2 B' L D2 U B' D2 R' D2 
47. 19.79 R' D' R D U' R' L D' L2 U D2 R' D2 U2 L D' U' B' R' D' R B F2 D' B' 
48. 20.69 B F U R2 F D R F L2 B2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F' B' L' U R2 L' U' F2 U' D 
49. 15.48 L' U D L' R' U D' L B' F' D B R B2 L D R2 D U' B R2 U2 L' U2 D' 
50. 22.73 U2 R U' F B2 R U2 R' L' B' U2 F2 B2 D' F D' L U2 L' B F' R' U2 L2 D 
51. 17.49 B2 U R L U2 D' L2 R' U2 R F' L2 F' U2 B2 R' F' B D' B' L' F2 L B2 F' 
52. 22.60 F B R F L2 F' U2 B R' L2 D' F U D2 R L' U2 B2 L' R D2 L2 F' D' U2 
53. 18.63 F2 D' L R' B' R' B F' U2 D' B F' R U2 F' D' R F' D2 F' B L2 U' F2 D 
54. 21.43 D F B U' L' R2 U' L' U B' F' R' L2 F' B' L B' D F' L2 F R F2 U' D 
55. 19.58 L2 B2 R U2 F2 L' F2 R' L' B' F R L2 D' U R2 U B' L B' R' B2 L' D L' 
56. 18.77 R2 F2 B D2 R2 U' R U2 F' B R' B D2 R' F' U2 R L2 F2 R B U D2 L D 
57. 17.34 B2 F2 D' U2 B L B' F D L2 R F2 R2 F D F' B2 R2 L2 F R U2 D' B2 R2 
58. 23.90 F B R2 B2 F2 L' U2 B R2 B' U2 B' F R' D2 F2 B' R U' L2 R' D' B' R' D2 
59. 22.12 R2 B' L' U2 R D R2 F' D L D' U' F' L B2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' D' U R' L' 
60. 19.07 L U' B L2 U D2 R' L F L2 U2 R' D' B2 L2 D' L' F R U B L U' L2 R' 
61. (13.05) R D' L R2 F2 L' B' L U' F2 B' L' U' F2 U2 B2 R U R' B L D' U R2 B' 
62. 21.46 R B L' U2 L2 U D2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 D' R' B U2 F' D' L F 
63. 20.28 D F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 U' B' D U' B R' B D2 B U B R D2 L F2 U' F2 L2 
64. 22.98 R L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F B R2 L' U2 R U' R F2 B2 D' F' B2 D' B L D' B 
65. 18.93 U L F' B D2 U R' U D F' R2 D2 F U R' B D' U F' B2 R2 F U2 B2 F2 
66. 21.83 B U2 L' F L2 U L' R B U' F' R2 U R' F' R2 D R' B' R2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 
67. 24.21 U B' D2 L2 B2 F R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' F' R2 U2 R' L2 D' R2 U' F' L2 U2 R 
68. 17.93 F2 D2 F2 U' D' F' U' D2 R' L2 B2 L2 U' L R2 U' R' U F2 L2 R B2 U' F' L 
69. 23.25 R U2 L U2 F' B D' R' B U L' F' B' U' D' L' B' D2 F2 R B' F L' F2 D' 
70. 21.71 D R' L' D R' D' L' U B' L' F2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' L B L F R' D2 U' L2 F2 
71. 17.56 D2 U F2 U R D' L D2 R' B2 D2 L D L2 B F2 D2 F D2 F2 D F U2 R B' 
72. 22.22 U' R2 B' R F2 D F R' D B2 D' F R U' R U D2 R F' R U2 L' F2 D' L2 
73. 17.85 U D2 R U2 R U2 B' F2 L2 B2 U2 D B L' F' L U' F' L U2 L2 R U F L2 
74. 18.84 U2 L' B L R F L2 B L' F U2 L2 R B2 F2 U' R' B2 L B2 F' U B R U 
75. 17.10 R' B L2 F2 B2 U' R' L B2 L D B' F2 R B2 D' F L' R U' B2 R U2 D2 R 
76. 19.57 U D R D' R2 U B2 U2 D' R' L' D2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F U2 R L B' L' F R2 
77. 25.48 R2 D' L U L2 B' R2 L2 B' D' B2 F' R2 B2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 B' D F L2 D' R 
78. 25.10 D' F2 U R' B L2 D' R' L D' F' L U B2 L2 F' L B2 U B' U' D2 F R' B' 
79. 20.37 D2 B F2 U L' D L2 R B U F' U' B U2 F' L2 U' R B2 U2 R F' D U2 R2 
80. 22.25 F' R' L' B F R B' U2 L2 R F' D' R L' B2 F' L2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 F R' U2 
81. 18.77 F R D B2 D R' L2 B2 R' L' U' R B' L U2 R D L B2 R2 D' F B' U' L 
82. 23.22 B F' L2 B' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U D L F2 U F2 L R2 F D' F U R2 L' U2 L 
83. 23.99 B' F2 U B' R D' L2 B F2 L F' B D' L2 U2 L' D' B L2 U2 L2 B' F L R 
84. 20.55 D' L R2 B2 D2 L U B F2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 R B' L' U L' D' B U2 B2 F R 
85. 21.41 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' B D2 U2 L R F2 U2 B U2 L2 D' B R2 F' U L' B2 U 
86. 21.24 L B R2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F D' L' D F' R' B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 
87. 20.70 R' D2 B2 F U R B2 U' B D2 U2 L R' F2 D R U F2 D2 B2 D2 F' D F2 L' 
88. 23.52 U' F2 L' F R D2 B D2 R D' F2 R F' R B R L2 D2 F2 L2 R' B L' D' R 
89. 20.83 L' U2 B2 D L2 B' L' U L B' L B' D' L D2 F2 D' F2 D' U F' L' U2 F R2 
90. 20.88 D2 B2 F2 R U' L B2 D F2 R2 U B' U2 R L U2 F2 B2 R D L2 B R2 B2 L' 
91. 18.02 F L F' B' R' L' D B L R' F2 R L B2 U D B2 D' B' U B' U D' R D' 
92. 22.35 L R U' B2 D B F U L B' R B D' L2 B U2 B' F L' R2 U2 F U L2 F' 
93. 25.23 R' B' D L' U' F B2 U2 F R' D' F' U2 B' F2 U L B2 L R U2 R F R B 
94. 22.73 B F2 L2 R F' D R2 F B L2 B R' B2 F D' B' L' U R2 U L2 R2 F U' L 
95. 23.90 U2 L2 R' F' U D2 L' F2 L' R F2 D R' D2 B R2 F B D U' F' U F D2 B 
96. 22.00 R' D F D F2 L2 U L U2 F2 B' L2 F U2 B2 F L F B2 U L2 D2 R2 F D 
97. 18.82 D U B L' B2 R' F' U R B R2 D2 R' D U' R B L B2 F' U' F2 R' L2 D 
98. 20.27 L' B F2 D U F2 U R B' D' L R2 F' D' U2 R' L' F R U2 L' B' U2 R' D' 
99. 20.34 U R2 D R' B2 F2 L' D' L' U' F' R2 B2 R F2 D U F' B R2 F R D2 B' R' 
100. 17.36 F2 U F U2 B' F U F' D' B D' U B F' R' D F R2 F' D2 R D U' B R


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2012)

1:13.24, (1:19.87), (1:03.03), 1:12.62, 1:11.32 =* 1:12.39 PB avg5*


----------



## Riley (Dec 9, 2012)

6.87 single, PLL skip. .02 from PB, second sub 7. Glad because the other sub 7 was an LL skip, this was only a PLL skip.

D U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 L D U' R 

z2 // Inspection
D R2 B2 D' U R'
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 1
U' R U' R' // F2L 1
U' y' R U' R' // F2L 3
U' y' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
U2 R' F' R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL

41 moves / 6.87 seconds = 5.96 TPS


----------



## SittingDeath (Dec 9, 2012)

*Sv: Accomplishment Thread*

Got myself a dayan megaminx: bam broke my pb with about 40 sec. (i'm sloooow) and now 3 days later my avg is better than my old pb


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 9, 2012)

Its been a while since I got a sub-9 3x3 single that wasn't a sub-8. 
‎8.368 PLL skip D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L D B2 R F' L2 F2 D' R2 U' 
Can't find my solution though.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 9, 2012)

Just got this average on video

Average of 12: 38.86
1. 34.88 D2 Rw D R' L2 B' R' F L R D2 U' R B2 D L Uw' L U Fw2 R' U2 Rw2 F' D' Rw Fw' U' D' Rw' F2 U' B R' F2 Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 F'
2. 38.33 U2 F L Rw' B Uw D Rw2 L2 Fw2 D2 Fw D Rw' Fw' B2 Rw' D' Rw2 L U2 Fw2 D B D2 R2 B' D' Uw' F' Uw' U2 F2 B' Rw B2 U' F Rw' Uw2
3. 35.15+ D2 Rw' D' B U' B F D2 R' F B U' F2 U Rw U R F2 B' U2 Uw2 B' U2 Fw' Rw D L' Rw Fw' F' R2 Rw2 D R' U' Rw' F2 B Fw U2
4. 43.94 D2 Rw2 B' Uw Fw' R2 U2 L U2 Fw2 U Rw' L' U2 D B Fw' D' Fw U D L Uw2 D' Fw' Uw D' R2 B2 U' Uw' L Uw2 F' Fw' Rw' R L2 B Uw'
5. 42.22+ B R' Fw' Rw' U' Fw2 Uw' U' Rw R F2 L F' Fw2 D2 Rw2 U Uw2 D L R' Fw R' L2 Uw2 Fw U2 Fw D2 L Rw2 B L U2 Rw Uw2 U2 B' L2 F
6. 40.55 Fw U2 F2 Rw' L' Uw L2 D' B Rw2 B' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 D F2 Fw2 Uw B Uw U Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 U' Uw2 Fw' Rw U' B2 D2 R' Rw' L' F' Uw2 F' B'
7. 37.18 F' Rw' L' Fw2 L2 Rw B U2 L2 Uw Rw B2 Uw' F Rw2 L' B R Uw' U' L D' Fw B R2 Uw U' Fw' D U' F U' Uw B' D2 Fw L D' L2 Rw
8. 39.40 B' L D F Rw' D2 B R2 Uw' Fw R D' R F' L2 U Uw' L2 D Rw' R2 Uw' L B2 Rw' F L2 F L' D R B2 U' D2 B F' R' Uw B' U
9. 40.52  Fw2 Uw L2 Uw F B Uw2 Rw2 Uw R2 Rw' D U' F' U2 Fw2 F' B D' Fw D L' F2 B U' B L' U2 Rw D Rw2 U' Uw Fw F' Rw Fw' U2 L' B'
10. (46.03) Rw' L Uw2 R Fw2 L2 Uw R F' U' B' D2 L' B2 D2 U F2 L2 Fw' F L2 U2 F L2 F2 B' U F' U' Uw2 L U2 F Rw2 L' Fw2 B Rw' R2 B
11. (34.68) Fw' U2 Rw U2 L' Fw2 Rw U L B' Rw U2 F Fw2 Rw B R F2 Rw2 L' R' B2 Fw Uw' D2 F2 Rw' Uw U2 L R' B2 L2 R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 D2 U' Rw
12. 36.44 R2 D L2 F' Uw R' Rw' L U L Uw' U B2 U' B' Uw' U2 Rw R' L' Uw U' Rw2 R Fw2 U2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw B2 U' L D2 F R' F Rw2 R' L 

Them plus 2s really pissed me off.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 9, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Them plus 2s really pissed me off.



Why count +2s when you are at home?


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 9, 2012)

(41.51), 19.70, 18.09, 19.91, 18.26, 19.45, (17.18), 19.01, 18.49, 17.47, 18.58, 17.77 = *18.67 avg12*
OH


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Why count +2s when you are at home?



Because it's on video LOL?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Why count +2s when you are at home?


Are you serious...


----------



## KCuber (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, it doesn't matter anyway, because I just got this PB avg on video

Average of 12: 37.42
1. 38.81 B2 Uw Rw Uw2 Fw2 D Rw Uw2 Fw2 Rw R B' Fw2 R' Fw2 R2 F2 Fw2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' U' R F2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw' F' L D U2 F L'
2. 36.52 Uw L F2 R U' Rw' Fw L B' Rw2 U2 L' F U B2 F Uw2 D' U' B2 R' Rw2 L F D' Rw' F' Rw L2 U L' R B2 D R2 Rw Fw2 U B' Uw2
3. (49.77) Uw2 Fw R' F2 Fw' Uw2 B' F2 R F2 Uw2 D F U B Uw2 L Uw' F' Uw' Fw U2 Rw D B F2 U2 L2 D U2 R' Rw Uw D2 U2 Fw L2 Rw' U Uw'
4. 35.83 R F Uw2 Fw F2 B2 Rw R' B2 L2 R' Rw U' B2 F2 Fw' Rw2 D' B' L R' Uw' D2 Fw2 D2 Rw' D' B' F Rw2 F Rw2 F' Rw Fw B2 U2 Rw' F2 Uw
5. 38.00 Fw B2 D2 R' F2 U D' F Fw D2 B2 D L' F' L2 Rw' F Fw' D Fw U' Fw B2 L' Fw' R F2 Fw U L F Uw Fw B2 L' Rw' D' Rw2 B2 F2
6. 39.80 F' R2 B U Uw' F B2 R Fw2 U Rw' D B' D Uw L Rw' Uw2 Fw' L2 D2 L' F2 Uw2 D' Rw B Uw' R' Fw' L' Rw Fw2 Rw U' Fw Uw' D Rw Fw2
7. 35.25 L' B L' D' Fw Uw Fw D' U2 R Uw D F2 Fw2 Uw2 U B' L R2 B' F2 Fw2 D U Uw' L2 U' Fw2 Rw R Uw Rw' B F' D R2 D B D R'
8. 38.71 Fw Uw' Fw2 Uw' L' U L2 F2 B' Rw B2 F' R' B2 L2 R' Uw' L' Uw2 U Fw D2 L2 Fw2 R D Rw' U2 Uw2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 F Uw D' U Fw' L2
9. 34.21 B R2 F' Rw2 R' F' R2 Fw Uw' D B' F D' Rw2 Fw' F2 B' Uw R Fw U' Uw' L2 Uw2 L2 B2 U L2 F' Fw2 Rw' L D Uw' F2 R B U Uw2 L2
10. 39.90 Uw Rw R2 Uw Fw2 L' F Fw2 R Uw2 R2 Fw D L' Uw L2 Rw Fw2 F Rw D Fw' D Rw' D' U2 B2 D' R Rw Uw' F U F' D' L' Uw R' B Uw
11. 37.19 Rw' D Rw' L' U' Uw' B2 L' B U' L2 U2 Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw' B' U' Uw2 Fw Rw U' Fw2 F2 R' Uw2 L U2 Uw' R' Fw U' D2 L' F2 D F' R B Uw2
12. (33.30) Fw2 B2 F' D U' R' Fw R' L Fw' R' L' F Rw2 U2 B Rw F Fw R' Uw R B' Rw D' B F D Rw Uw2 F' L D2 Uw B2 L Fw2 B R' U2 

Solves 8-12 are a 36.70 average of 5


----------



## F perm (Dec 10, 2012)

Ao5 PB while at the hospital lol.
16.94, 21.51, 18.50, 14.14, 17.45= 17.63

EDIT: Ao12 too, 16.94, 21.51, 18.50, (14.14), 17.45, 18.51, 19.69, 16.89, 19.96, 20.15, (26.40), 19.90=18.95


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 10, 2012)

F perm said:


> Ao5 PB while at the hospital lol.
> 16.94, 21.51, 18.50, 14.14, 17.45= 17.63
> 
> EDIT: Ao12 too, 16.94, 21.51, 18.50, (14.14), 17.45, 18.51, 19.69, 16.89, 19.96, 20.15, (26.40), 19.90=18.95



Why are you at the hospital? Are you all right?


----------



## F perm (Dec 10, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Why are you at the hospital? Are you all right?



Weirdest thing happened: spinal stroke, they say, which almost never occurs in children. I'll be fine though.  Thanks for the concern.
There isn't much to do _but_ cube, so my times have been improving, after dropping for not practicing.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn I cube awesome when I'm on film

Average of 5: 9.37
1. 9.22 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B U F' R' D2 U' F L2 B R'
2. (9.68) D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 L D2 L2 U' B' L D2 L2 R B R2 U B'
3. (8.72) L2 B2 R F2 L R' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D R' D2 U R' B2 U R2 F
4. 9.53 L2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B U2 F' L2 R U' B' R2 B2 D U2 R B R2
5. 9.36 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 R D2 R2 D2 U' B' L2 U' L U2 F L2 F2 R'


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Are you serious...



Yea you should always treat it like you are in front of a judge or else you start claiming yourself to be 30-40 seconds better at 7x7 than you really are. (Referring to me)


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 10, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Damn I cube awesome when I'm on film
> 
> Average of 5: 9.37
> 1. 9.22 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B U F' R' D2 U' F L2 B R'
> ...



You also do really well in competition lol. Teach me your ways!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 10, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hopefully, it was part of a streak of 22 sub-1 solves. Hopefully by EdO



Will look forward for your sig to change after EdO.


----------



## F perm (Dec 10, 2012)

Ao5 PB again, by barely any, but still an acomplishment.
(15.67), (23.31), 18.36, 18.06, 16.14=17.52


----------



## Riley (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been going CN for 3 weeks now. I've done 200 solves on each color besides white, and besides blue, which I've done 300 solves. I've also done 200 CN solves, in which I just choose the best cross. I'm really glad about my improvement since I now have sub 15 averages of 100 for each color.

PB Averages of 100's:
CN: 12.77
White: 11.16
Yellow: 13.32
Green: 14.46
Blue: 14.66
Orange: 14.93
Red: 14.87

I got a sub 13 average of 12 on orange too, the rest all have sub 14 ones.

And the only sub 10 singles on non white or yellow are actually, forreal, THREE sub NINE NON LUCKY singles all on green. 8.83, 8.37, and 8.80.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 10, 2012)

moar mega PB's

55.53 Ao12, 54.80 Ao5    SUB-55!

(56.62) 54.67 54.71 56.46 56.54 55.89 56.31 54.08 (53.37) 55.83 56.30 54.48


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> moar mega PB's
> 
> 55.53 Ao12, 54.80 Ao5    SUB-55!
> 
> (56.62) 54.67 54.71 56.46 56.54 55.89 56.31 54.08 (53.37) 55.83 56.30 54.48



Damnit your getting so fast! I wanna practice I have so much shook ****.


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 10, 2012)

(51.75) D' f L2 u R2 u f' L' f2 r u2 D2 U f' D F2 L' U R r' L' u2 U2 B f2 D' f2 D2 f' U' u2 L' u2 f2 R' D2 r' F2 u' L2 
On Camera


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> (51.75) D' f L2 u R2 u f' L' f2 r u2 D2 U f' D F2 L' U R r' L' u2 U2 B f2 D' f2 D2 f' U' u2 L' u2 f2 R' D2 r' F2 u' L2
> On Camera



5x5 or 4x4?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> 5x5 or 4x4?



Here's a bit from his signature: 4x4: 51.05|1:03.32|1:05.03|5x5: 1:54.60|2:04.20|2:08.81

What puzzle do YOU think it was? :fp


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 10, 2012)

(20.01), 17.29, (16.70), 17.61, 17.41 = *17.44 avg5*
(22.50), (16.34), 19.56, 20.01, 17.29, 16.70, 17.61, 17.41, 19.43, 19.30, 18.46, 18.50 = *18.43 avg12*
18.55, 19.58, 18.09, 19.19, 20.74, (16.40), 18.65, 19.09, 17.77, 18.76, (22.22), (22.50), (16.34), 19.56, 20.01, 17.29, 16.70, 17.61, 17.41, 19.43, 19.30, 18.46, 18.50 = *18.67 avg23*
All PBs


----------



## KCuber (Dec 10, 2012)

First 9x9 solve
19:04.96


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2012)

KCuber said:


> First 9x9 solve
> 19:04.96



congrats
yj or SS 9x9


----------



## KCuber (Dec 10, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> congrats
> yj or SS 9x9


Shengshou


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Shengshou



SOOOOOOOOO JEEEEELLLLLLLLULLLUUUYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2012)

Solved the Dayan Gem IV in 9:51.13. Absolutely no clue how good that is.


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 10, 2012)

emolover said:


> SOOOOOOOOO JEEEEELLLLLLLLULLLUUUYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


This, I probably won't get one until Christmas, if ever.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 11, 2012)

Beat my avg5 PB by a whole 0.01 seconds. Gotta love rapid improvement

36.46, 36.67, (44.86), (36.42), 39.60 = 37.58


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 11, 2012)

41.36 Megaminx solve.
wat.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 11, 2012)

whyd you make a new account?


----------



## Julian (Dec 11, 2012)

Emily Wang said:


> 41.36 Megaminx solve.
> wat.


Whoa. What was your previous PB?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 11, 2012)

Emily Wang said:


> 41.36 Megaminx solve.
> wat.



Beat Louis in competition. NAO


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 11, 2012)

Emily Wang said:


> 41.36 Megaminx solve.
> wat.



 What was LL?


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 11, 2012)

Julian said:


> Whoa. What was your previous PB?



lol like 49 something.



Divineskulls said:


> What was LL?



i think i had corner oll and then a four edge rotation for pll. it was mostly the f2l/s2l that was really fast.


----------



## Joseph Wong (Dec 11, 2012)

I am learning One Handed


----------



## KCuber (Dec 11, 2012)

2nd Timed 9x9 Solve
14:58.29
Didn't know sub-15 would be this easy.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 11, 2012)

3x3 average of 5 = 10.12 (Not PB but 2nd best ever for me)
82. 13.94 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 R' F' R D' B2 R2 B' D F D'
83. 8.82 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D' U' R2 D L2 U B D2 U2 R U2 R' F U2 B L' U2 (NL)
84. 7.22 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U' B F' R L2 D' F' D B' U L' (PLL skip , PB single)
85. 11.63 L2 D U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 F' U' B' U2 B2 R2 D' L' D2 L'
86. 9.90 D2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D R F R F2 R' U F R F2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 11, 2012)

Average of 12: 7.34
1. 6.70 U R' L' R' L U R U l' r 
2. 6.44 U B' L' R' U' B' R U R r' b u' 
3. 6.83 L' U R U' R U' R U' l' 
4. 7.45 U' L U' L R' B' R' B' l' u 
5. 8.66 R' U' L U' B R' B R' r' b' u 
6. 7.64 B' R' U' B' U' B R' U' l r 
7. 7.98 L U R' L B U R U l b' 
8. (15.11) U R' B U L' U' L' R b u 
9. 7.84 L' U' B R L' U R' B l r u' 
10. (4.97) U' L' U B U' B R' B' r 
11. 6.47 U B L' U B U B' L' l' r' b' u' 
12. 7.38 U' L' U R' B U' L' B' l r' b' u


----------



## Jakube (Dec 11, 2012)

Damit!

10.005 qcube single

58 @ 5.8


----------



## ottozing (Dec 11, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 3.53
worst time: 13.88

current avg5: 7.91 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 5.99 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 8.45 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 6.48 (σ = 0.67)

current avg50: 8.18 (σ = 1.30)
best avg50: 7.75 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 7.97 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: 7.97 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 7.97 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 8.00

Pyraminx


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 11, 2012)

My first ever fewest moves solve and got heaps lucky

it was the first scramble in the holiday competition: D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' D2 U' L D2 B2 F' D'

move count: 32

solution:


Spoiler



R' F U' L2 F' R2 L' U' B U' L' B L2 B2 L B2 L2 B L2 U' L U' F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' L B

pre move: B
2x2x2 block: R' F U' L2 F' R2
2X2X3 block: L' U2
orient a couple of edges: U B U'
rest of F2L: L' B L2 B2 L B2 L2 B L2 U' L U
Commutator: U2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' L


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 11, 2012)

Average of 12: 1:03.12, Average of 5: 59.74
1. 1:04.00 r2 f r2 u2 U R2 f B' L R' F' R' B' F' u2 B' r2 F' u2 R2 B L' f' u' f B' u' L F' L' U2 D' f' D' U' R f2 u' D2 R2 
2. 1:06.89 D2 R L u2 D r' U' R2 f' B' F r2 f2 B2 F2 u F' D F' r U r U2 B2 L' f' R' r' u2 f L' D' F' B2 r2 U' f' B' r f2 
3. 1:02.10 f' L' f' r U' D' L u2 r' R2 D F' B R f2 U r f2 r' L f R' f' D2 B f U2 u2 f2 u F' f B L2 B F u' U' R' F2 
4. 1:04.20 u' L r' F2 u D R L2 u R F' D2 F D u2 B L u' D2 R' D2 u L' R' U L R' f2 D2 U2 u B' D u B2 D' U2 F2 D B' 
5. 1:08.17 R2 D r' u' L F' u f' U2 B2 F2 U' r2 D' U' u B' L D f' u2 L' u2 B D U u2 f2 L2 B2 F D2 r U R' f' R' u U B' 
6. 56.57 F' f' U' r2 U2 r2 F D' B2 F2 R F' R' D' F D u2 R B2 L2 F2 B r U D f2 r R U2 D L2 f' r L' F2 u2 L r u2 R 
7. (1:13.49) L f2 u2 F U2 D' f F U' u2 r u' U' F' U u2 L' F2 u2 r2 U2 D2 u R2 F' L2 r R' f2 R2 r' f' U2 L' F L2 U R2 F' r' 
*8. 1:10.06 f' r' u r R2 F U' r' D2 L' F2 r' R f' B' F D2 B2 F' L u r' u f2 R2 f' U' u' L' u R2 F f2 L R r2 B' u' L' R 
9. 59.03+ r2 B' u' D' R2 f2 B R F L' f F U2 u L' F' D B r2 L' B' f r u F' L2 R' F r B r2 U u2 r' U' L' u' U' f' U2 
10. 1:01.29 f2 B' U2 R2 D R f' u F' B r F' f2 u F B2 r' F2 R' r' F2 f2 L2 f' u' L' u' L' u B L2 u' r f R' f U f2 R' f' 
11. 58.89 B' f2 D2 f2 r u U2 L' B' r2 D f' L B2 U2 u2 L F2 R' u' B r' L f R D' f2 R' u B' r u2 r2 R2 u2 F' f u2 D2 r' 
12. (54.01) U F r U' D' f' L f2 B R' u2 f R2 U' D2 r R2 F f R' D r2 U2 f2 R2 F2 R F f' L f' U' f' u' L2 f2 u r D' R' *


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2012)

First clock average with all sub-10 solves:

9.93, 9.83, 9.97, 9.03, 8.94 = 9.60


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 11, 2012)

WHAT?
R2 L2 B2 L2 B' F' D' R B2 L D' F B2 D B' L D' F' L2 B' F2 D B2 F' U
13.88 PB single. H COLL into EPLL skip.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 11, 2012)

6.96 pyraminx ao5! Im just getting into pyraminx again. Note that my competition ao5 is much worse than what I actually average at home. The competitions i go to just never seem to have pyraminx


----------



## uvafan (Dec 12, 2012)

10.69 solve.

Not normally a big deal but...



Spoiler



it was with an e perm



EDIT:
12.12 avg12
11.16, (18.98), 10.66, 13.08, 11.69, (10.22), 12.36, 13.92, 10.98, 10.56, 11.65, 15.10,
10.22 to 10.56 make 11.30 avg5.
Wtf just happened. still in shock.
14.00 avg100 :fp will go for sub14 this weekend.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 12, 2012)

Average of 5: 36.05
1. 33.66 
2. (33.59) 
3. (41.25) 
4. 36.47 
5. 38.01


----------



## WBCube (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my first sub-10 today, and it was almost a sub-9 too 

9.122 
D B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 U B' U B2 D U' B' R D2 F

Really easy X-Cross to Fat-Antisune and a PLL skip, lol

EDIT: Wow, this is a great day, just got my first sub-1 4x4 Solve too.
57.725
R2 F L' F2 D' L' B2 D2 r' U r' B D r' L' u2 r2 L2 f B' u' R F' U2 f2 r D2 R U' B' u2 r' B' F2 R' D2 B2 F' u' D2

I don't really know what was so special about this scramble, but I'll take it!


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 12, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.24 Average of 5: 13.36, both on camera 
1. 14.34 R' U' R' L D' R2 D B' D' R F B2 U R L2 U' D' L F2 B D2 B2 D B2 U2 
2. 15.06 F' B2 U2 L' U' L F2 L B U2 R' F B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R' L' D2 F2 L2 D' F L' 
3. 12.46 R2 B2 L U2 F2 L D' B R2 L2 F U2 F2 D L F2 R' D' F2 U' B' U' F2 U' R' 
4. 16.01 L2 U2 L F L2 R' U2 F L' B' L D' B L2 F2 D B R' F' D2 L2 B L2 R' F2 
*5. 13.10 R' F2 U2 B' R U' B2 U' D' R B' U L' B' L B U B R' L D B' U R L2 
6. (11.93) D2 L' U2 R U L U2 R' U' R2 D2 U2 F L' R' U2 B' R2 F U' D2 F B' R L2 
7. (19.43) R2 F2 D F D2 B2 D B R D2 R B' L D R' B' D B' R' F2 U L2 D R' L 
8. 12.81 B L' U' D' R' D2 R L B U B2 L D' U2 L B2 R' B2 D L F2 R' F' D2 B' 
9. 14.17 L' R B F2 L' D B' U2 L2 R' B2 U F2 U F' U' D L B U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 *
10. 16.00 R L B R L2 B2 F2 R' U F' L' U2 R2 D2 F' U' R2 U R2 B' U2 L2 U' L2 R2 
11. 15.83 D' F' U' D' R B2 D2 F' R' U2 D2 F2 R F U2 D2 B2 L' B' D U2 L' R B2 D' 
12. 12.64 F' D B' U L2 R D' B F2 U2 F R' B' R2 F' D B' R D' B L2 D2 B2 R' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 12, 2012)

17.52 avg5 zzoh
18.26, 16.89, 17.02, 24.08, 17.29


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 12, 2012)

37.27 4x4 single with pll parity.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2012)

Statistics for 12-13-2012 01:41:38

Average: 8.80
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 7.59
Worst Time: 10.23
Individual Times:
1.	(7.59)	D U' B R' D U' F L B U2 L2 D' U R B' L B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F' U' R2
2.	8.96	D R D' F' L2 D2 R F D L R2 D' U' L2 R' D R2 F U2 B R' D U2 R U2
3.	9.49	F2 L2 R F2 U L2 R' F U R2 B2 F2 U F D R' B R' F L' R' F L D2 U'
4.	8.67	L' D' U2 L2 U' F R B' F2 U' B2 L2 D' R U' B F' D' U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 U'
5.	9.06	F' U' B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' L F2 L' R2 F R2 D2 B' R' U R2 D U2 F R2 B2 R
6.	(10.23)	D B' L' B2 U F D' U2 L2 F' R' F' D' B2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 U' R' F D L2 R
7.	8.14	D' B' U2 B L' D U' B F' L' R' D2 F' R2 D U L' R' F2 L' B2 D U2 B' D2
8.	10.00	F' D F' R B2 F2 R B2 F' L' R B F' L' F' L' B' L2 R' U B' F2 L R2 B2
9.	8.93	F2 L' R' F2 D2 U2 B' D2 U L2 F2 D L2 F L2 R B U L' B R' B R' F R2
10.	8.80	F D F' L B F L' D' L U F2 D2 L' R2 B' L D U2 L2 B' D' U' R U' F'
11.	7.73	F L2 D R' B2 F2 D U' L' D' B2 U' B2 F R' B' U2 B L B F D' L' F' R'
12.	8.21	D2 L F2 D F' D' L B' L R2 U2 L R2 D' U L2 R' B L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' L'

:O

Last time I broke my 333 avg of 12 pb was in February


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 13, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Statistics for 12-13-2012 01:41:38
> 
> Average: 8.80
> Standard Deviation: 0.58
> ...



Gogogo sub 8??


----------



## HEART (Dec 13, 2012)

second ever sub-5 7x7. On the day i got my new SS to


----------



## ottozing (Dec 13, 2012)

Spoiler: times



Average of 100: 11.555
1. 10.254 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U F L B' L2 U' F D' F2 D2 
2. 10.894 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 F L' B' F2 U R2 B' R D' F2 
3. 9.713 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B' F L F D' R F2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 
4. 11.286 F' L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 U' L B R' D' L' F' R2 F2 L' 
5. 12.473 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 R U2 F U' R2 F' R' D B2 
6. 11.187 D R2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 U F2 U L B2 F R' D2 B' 
7. 11.747 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L' D L' F U' R B2 D U' 
8. 11.453 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 L' F D U' R D F D2 F D2 
9. 10.084 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' F D' R2 U L2 B2 D2 F D2 B R2 U2 B U2 F2 
10. 10.688 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U2 F' R2 B U' L' D' F' L2 D L F R' F2 
11. 10.432 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L F' R' B' U L' R2 U B 
12. 11.025 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 B2 R B L R D' B2 F U R' U R 
13. 11.903 F D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 B' L D R2 B' D2 F' D2 L' U' R 
14. 11.056 U F L' B' D' F' D B2 U L' B2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 B2 U 
15. 12.712 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' R2 B' D U' B' L F' D R U' 
16. 11.651 B2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 D B' U F L' R2 U2 F2 L 
17. 11.206 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 L' R F L2 F L2 U2 L' 
18. 10.666 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 U' L' D B' U2 F2 L' B' F U' F' 
19. 11.014 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 R' B' R' B2 F R' U' B' D F 
20. 10.999 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' U' F2 R U2 F L R2 U' R D L2 D2 
21. 10.971 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U L U B' L' D U' R' B' U' F' 
22. 11.783 F B2 R U F D2 F2 R D R2 F2 U2 D2 F' B' L2 D2 B D2 B2 
23. 9.893 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B L D' U' L' R B L2 D2 B' 
24. 11.366 U2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' D L U2 F D U2 L' D2 
25. 11.536 B R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 B' L B L2 R' U' F D2 B2 D' L' 
26. 11.013 R' D2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L R2 F L2 D' U R U2 F L2 F R2 
27. 14.379 R' L2 F' L' B2 U F' D' B R U L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 
28. 11.785 B' R2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 R D' F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 F' D2 
29. 12.100 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' R' B F U2 R D' L U' F' U2 
30. 11.973 R F2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L2 B2 D L2 R U' B' D F2 L F2 
31. 11.709 F D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L D' U F2 R' B2 D U2 B' D' 
32. 10.084 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F U2 F L' F' D' F2 L' D 
33. 11.046 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U R' D B D' F' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 
34. 11.343 L F2 B' R' U' D B' L D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U D' B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 
35. 13.144 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U R D B F' D' L F2 R2 B L2 
36. 10.455 D2 F B2 U2 F2 D R' U F' L' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 
37. 12.365 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L' B L D2 B2 F U' L' 
38. 10.452 B' L B2 U B2 D' L D F L2 F2 U D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 
39. 10.566 B U2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 B' F2 L2 D2 R F' D' B2 D F L2 U L' D' 
40. 14.072 L B' D' R2 D2 B2 R' U F U B' R2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 
41. (8.994) L F' R2 U' B' U' F2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 
42. 11.475 U L' U B' R L2 F' R L D L' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 
43. 12.881 L B2 D L' U' D' F2 D L' D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B 
44. 11.347 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L F' U' L2 B U2 L' B2 R2 D R 
45. (7.478) U' R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D U L2 F U' L D' F2 U2 R' F2 L2 D' 
46. 10.539 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F U' R F' D2 L' D F' L2 R' 
47. 13.295 D2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 F U2 F' U' L B' F2 D B U L D 
48. 11.831 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U F2 R U2 L U B' F R' D 
49. 11.977 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L D2 B2 D2 B D2 R' D R D2 
50. 11.873 B' R2 L F' B' L F2 U2 R' B D' B2 R2 U2 D' R2 L2 U R2 
51. (14.762) R F' R2 U F' B' D' R' L U B' D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 B 
52. (9.544) B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B U2 B' F' U R' F R2 U B2 U2 
53. 10.489 R' U2 R' L' U' L D R B R L2 F2 L2 F2 U D2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 
54. 10.989 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' F R U R2 B L U2 B' R' 
55. 12.873 U2 L' F2 U2 L R D2 R' U2 B2 R2 D' F L U2 F R2 D2 B' R' U2 
56. 12.187 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' L' U B2 L R2 D F 
57. 13.496 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U F R' F2 D' U' B2 L' R B2 F' 
58. (16.339) B2 L2 D2 B L2 B D2 B R2 F2 R2 U' R F' L2 B2 L' R' D F2 D' 
59. 13.656 F B R U' D' B' U R D' L' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' 
60. 12.303 U2 R2 D F' R B L2 D F' R U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 
61. 11.612 B' U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D F2 R' B F D F2 R' U2 F 
62. 12.025 B L2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 U L D L F' R U F L' U 
63. 10.684 L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 R' U F' U2 L2 B D2 F R U' 
64. 12.112 U2 B F' R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F' U L2 R' B2 F' D' R' B' D' B F2 
65. 11.709 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U B D2 B2 L' U' B F2 L2 R2 
66. 14.050 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 F D B' L R F2 D' F' L F' 
67. (9.303) D2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' R2 B' R2 U' F' R2 D B L R B 
68. 12.903 F B' U' R2 U2 B2 D R F2 B' R2 D2 F2 B2 L F2 U2 D2 R U2 L2 
69. 9.832 F' R' F2 R U' F' L B U R F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 
70. 9.830 B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 F L2 B' R' F L' R F D L2 R U2 B 
71. 10.592 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R' U' L2 B' F2 D L F 
72. 12.089 F2 U B D' B2 L' B2 R' F L2 F2 U2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 F' D2 
73. 10.325 B2 F' D2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F' D2 F' R B' D R' U L2 B' L' U' R' 
74. 11.031 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 F D F2 U L2 B2 L' B2 
75. 10.457 D B2 U L2 D R2 U2 L F L' D2 F2 U' L D2 B F2 R2 U' 
76. 11.354 D2 B2 R2 B' R' B2 U' F' B' U2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L' U2 B2 
77. 12.661 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 U L' U' B F' D2 U' L' B R F' 
78. 13.479 R' D2 L2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 U R' B R B2 D2 F R B' F2 
79. 11.730 U R' D2 L' B2 D F' R' B' U2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 R' 
80. 10.609 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' L' B2 F' L' D' U2 L B 
81. 13.512 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 B F R' U2 B U' F2 L U' F2 R B 
82. 12.564 L2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U' R D R2 D2 L' B L R D F 
83. 11.258 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R B F' L' D' U' R2 F2 R D' 
84. 10.449 U' B2 R D' B' U2 B R U F R' F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 D2 R 
85. 12.385 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 L B' R U F' L2 F' R2 B2 U' 
86. (15.996) R' U2 R L F' L2 U2 D' R' U2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B 
87. 11.480 U2 F' D' R' U F2 B U' B2 L F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 
88. 10.027 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 F' L' D B U' L2 B' R2 B 
89. (14.526) F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 F L F L' U2 F R D U' R' 
90. 11.885 B L2 B R' L' F2 D' R2 L' B U' D2 F R2 L2 B L2 B' D2 R2 L2 
91. (15.772) U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L U R D' B L B2 U B L2 
92. 11.301 U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L' D' U' R B F' U R' B' R2 
93. 11.509 U2 L B2 U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 U' L R F2 L B' U' L2 D F 
94. 11.024 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R B D2 U' B' F2 D R B' U 
95. 12.033 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 L' U R B D L' R B2 L' 
96. (8.998) F2 U L U' R B' U2 R' L' U2 L2 B D2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F' 
97. 11.229 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F R2 U L2 D L' B2 D' F L' U' F2 
98. 11.110 F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F D' L2 U2 F' D B' L R U' 
99. 11.681 R' B2 L B2 R B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L U B2 D' F' D F2 L' B' L2 
100. 11.685 B D2 U2 F R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U L2 B L2 B L' B R U' F



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.478
worst time: 16.339

current avg5: 11.340 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 10.085 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 11.798 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 10.905 (σ = 0.54)

current avg50: 11.807 (σ = 1.22)
best avg50: 11.324 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 11.555 (σ = 1.04)
best avg100: 11.555 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 11.555 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 11.616

single and ao100 are pb.


----------



## F perm (Dec 14, 2012)

1:21.43 4x4 solve, which I am practicing more now.
It was decent F2C, 1x3x4, 2x3x4, 3x3x4, edge pairing, but super fast F2L.
The LL was awesome though. All I had to do was U, OLL parity alg, U'.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 14, 2012)

14.72 3x3 OH avg5, finally sub-15


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 14, 2012)

Yesterday, I did 500 timed OH solves  new PB for number of OH solves in one day. I've done a 3x3 2H avg1,000 in one day before.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just finished my spanish homework. I decide to cube and i get the best sq1 session of my life.

Square-1
Dec 13, 2012 7:37:41 PM - 7:44:28 PM

Mean: 18.01
Average: 17.87
Best time: 13.64
Median: 17.13
Worst time: 23.76
Standard deviation: 3.15

Best average of 5: 15.35
5-9 - 15.13 (23.76) 15.90 (13.64) 15.03

Best average of 12: 17.87
1-12 - 15.97 17.52 20.31 22.09 15.13 (23.76) 15.90 (13.64) 15.03 16.73 17.90 22.13

1. 15.97 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (4,-4)
2. 17.52 (0,-1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (0,-3) /
3. 20.31 (-2,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,-3) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (-4,-2) /
4. 22.09 (3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (6,0)
5. 15.13 (-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (5,2) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (-1,0)
6. 23.76 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (0,1)
7. 15.90 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
8. 13.64 (1,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-1,0)
9. 15.03 (1,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,1) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0) / (-2,2)
10. 16.73 (0,-1) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-4)
11. 17.90 (1,-3) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-1) / (6,0)
12. 22.13 (1,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,6) / (-2,-1) /


----------



## uvafan (Dec 14, 2012)

13.88 avg100! Finally sub14  ZZ method ofc

Times:



Spoiler



16.45, (11.06), 12.54, 14.08, 15.04, 14.07, 13.83, 14.38, 13.78, 11.65, 15.66, 13.60, 14.30, 13.85, 14.91, 16.94+, 15.06, 13.77, 13.22, 11.51, 13.56, 11.60, 15.53, 13.56, (10.95), 14.75, 15.64, 11.77, 14.34, 11.31, 11.94, (10.62), 12.18, 13.82, 12.63, 12.50, 15.30, 15.15, 14.08, 14.86, 11.46, 13.25, 12.14, 15.54, (17.11), (22.77), 13.40, 14.07, 15.12, 13.87, 15.06, 12.23, 13.64, 15.86, 14.07, 14.93, 12.09, 15.80, 14.15, 12.71, 13.88, 14.97, 15.10, 13.34, 12.01, 14.88, 13.89, 14.43, 16.30, 15.45, (11.30), 14.82, 13.70, 14.18, 12.75, (10.50), (17.62), 14.62, 14.70, (20.60), 13.76, (17.90), 14.20, 15.25, 15.23, 13.80, 14.14, 12.35, 11.78, 12.67, 13.54, 16.49, 11.99, 13.00, 13.51, 12.42, 11.35, 14.67, 15.12, 12.58


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 14, 2012)

fastcubesolver said:


> Yesterday, I did 500 timed OH solves  new PB for number of OH solves in one day. I've done a 3x3 2H avg1,000 in one day before.



I just did 5 OH solves. My hand hurts, a lot.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2012)

My first ever timed 6x6 solve: 5:39.98.

Edit: Got a sub-9 clock avg5:

(10.61), 8.80, (7.81), 9.40, 8.46 = 8.89


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 14, 2012)

16.77 zzoh avg5 <3 <3 <3



Spoiler



Best Average of 5: 16.77
Best Time: 15.21
Worst Time: 22.22
Standard Deviation: 0.1 (0.9%)

1. (22.22) B U B' U' D2 L' U2 R' F' D' R L2 F' L2 F' U' B' R' F R2 D2 R L' D' F 
2. 16.87 F2 D B' L' F2 L R' D R D2 U R L' D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' D' B R D' B2 U2 
3. 16.56 B F L F' R2 F' D B L2 F' R L B R2 F R B' F L D2 F2 D B U D' 
4. 16.87 F' D L R' U B' D2 U2 L' D' F2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U R' F D U2 B L2 U R' 
5. (15.21) F U2 R' U2 L2 U2 F' U L2 F R' F' D L F2 L2 F' R' U F D' R2 U' L' R'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 14, 2012)

First sub-40 Ao12 with Roux (38.89).


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 14, 2012)

yayroux! how do you like it?


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 14, 2012)

Finally !
Average of 5: 9.89
1. 10.17 U F' L D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' D L R' B D2 U' F D L B F2 L2 F2 U' R'
2. (14.74) F2 B U' B' F D' B R F B2 U2 D2 F D' R2 B D L D' R D U' L2 B L2
3. 9.55 U2 D L2 D2 B' U B2 R D' U' B' F' D' F' L R' B' R U2 D2 F2 B' D' R2 U
4. (9.41) D2 F L' F R L' B' R F' U' B2 F2 D' F2 B2 L D2 F' L2 D2 F D' F' U' R'
5. 9.95 D2 B F2 D U2 B U2 L R' B D' R L' U L2 B2 F U2 D F B' L' R U2 R


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

13.84 avg100
Times:


Spoiler



(11.53), 13.13, 14.32, 12.27, 13.77, 13.07, 15.37, 13.47, 13.28, 12.88, 13.77, 14.07, 14.32, 12.89, (22.20), (11.38), 17.45, 12.72, 12.38, 11.88, 12.03, 16.03, (11.53), (10.93), 13.62, 14.42, 13.52, 12.63, (19.97), 14.02, 14.67, 13.62, (17.80), 12.33, 11.78, 11.98, 12.08, 13.03, 14.62, 16.10, 13.28, 14.17, 13.47, 15.07, 14.22, 15.22, 16.50, 11.68, 14.77, 11.83, 14.37, 16.35, 13.13, 15.32, 14.48, 14.02, 12.38, 12.43, 14.97, 15.57+, 12.83, 14.87, 14.42, 12.43, 13.67, 14.40, 11.73, 14.07, 13.97, 14.02, 12.88, 12.43, 15.27, (19.33), 14.23, 13.67, 12.70, 14.50+, 13.13, 13.97, 11.83, 14.82, 14.22, 14.52, 16.25, 16.07, 11.63, (17.85), 13.18, 14.47, 16.22, 13.77, 12.38, 14.57, 13.03, 13.82, 14.07, (11.43), 15.97, 14.62


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 15, 2012)

New to Roux!! just started a little while ago, switching from boring old CFOP. sub 50 avg of 30. 

number of times: 30/30
best time: 28.48
worst time: 57.24

current avg5: 51.44 (σ = 2.00)
best avg5: 38.96 (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 47.50 (σ = 3.96)
best avg12: 42.67 (σ = 3.98)

session avg: 44.88 (σ = 4.84)
session mean: 44.74


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally got a sub-10 clock avg12! Also broke my PB single and avg5:
number of times: 11/12

best time: 7.56
worst time: 11.66

current avg5: 9.94 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 8.64 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 9.64 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 9.64 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 9.64 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 9.45

11.56, 8.36, 11.30, 8.65, 8.44, 8.84, 9.47, 9.03, 7.56, 11.66, 9.13, DNF(11.31)


----------



## ottozing (Dec 15, 2012)

ermahgerd peramernks

Average of 5: 5.551
1. 5.663 U' L' R U' B R' U R' u' 
2. 5.824 R U L' B U' R' L R' r b' 
3. (4.906) U R L' R' L U' R B' l r' b' u' 
4. (16.292) U' B L R' L' U' R L l' b u 
5. 5.167 U R' L U' R' L R' U l' u'


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 15, 2012)

OH
Average of 5: 17.31
1. (14.61) L F2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 U F' D2 B R B2 F' U R2 
2. (20.87) R2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' R' U L2 U2 L F' L' B L 
3. 14.97 B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 R F' D' F' R' D B2 U2 F2 
4. 19.72 L2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F U2 B F R2 D L B R' B' F2 U B R 
5. 17.24 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B L2 B' U' L' R B' F2


----------



## F perm (Dec 15, 2012)

Sub-30 with Petrus after a day. Fun method, that.
33.82, 28.02, (23.89), 28.00, 28.15, (36.17), 26.52, 29.06, 33.91, 32.30, 28.47, 28.19=29.64


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 15, 2012)

Just did Rowe's E-perm in 1.12 sec. 14.29 TPS 
kinda wish I had it on video


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pyraminx
Average of 5: 4.22
1. (2.81) R U' L R B U' R' B b u 
2. 3.88 R' L' B' U R B' U' B' r b u' 
3. 5.66 U R' U L U B' R' B l r' 
4. 3.11 U R' B R B U' B L r' b' u 
5. (8.75) L R U' B' R L' U L U' u'


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 15, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> Pyraminx
> Average of 5: 4.22
> 1. (2.81) R U' L R B U' R' B b u
> 2. 3.88 R' L' B' U R B' U' B' r b u'
> ...


Those scrambles were super easy, I got a 4.599 avg with them. Nice avg for you.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 15, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Those scrambles were super easy, I got a 4.599 avg with them. Nice avg for you.



Thanks. It was a pretty lucky average.


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got my 2nd timed LL skip. took me more than a second to AUF...
12. (12.05) R2 F2 R' U2 L B2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 B' L' D' U' B2 R2 D2 F R'


----------



## KCuber (Dec 15, 2012)

Just did my first feet ao12

2:44.58, 2:49.15, 3:15.95, 2:30.46+, 2:38.68, *2:20.34, 2:59.71, 2:39.89, 1:57.25, 2:13.68*, 2:30.34, 2:50.66=2:37.75
Bold times are a 2:24.64 Ao5
Underlined times are a 2:13.76 Mo3

EDIT:
Mean of 3: 1:48.20
1. 1:42.09 
2. 2:10.04 
3. 1:32.46


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 16, 2012)

23.79 ZZ PB average of 12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-12-16
avg of 12: 23.79

Time List:
1. 25.47 F B L U B2 R' F' B D' U' F L' U2 F' U L F' R F' L U2 F' R B2 U 
2. 21.84 F D' L' U R' B2 F R U R D F' L U' D R U B' U2 R' F' B' D2 F2 R' 
3. (20.55) B' D L2 D' U2 B R' B' L' F B' U D R2 B2 F' R U' B R2 F B D' L' D' 
4. (28.08) L2 U' L2 R B2 L' B R' F' R' D F2 L' F' R L2 B2 R U' D2 L2 D2 R L2 D2 
5. 25.88 B D2 R' D U L' D2 B U2 B' F' L2 D' F2 L2 B' D' B F D2 B F L D' L 
6. 23.03 R' D U' L' U2 F' D B2 F D U L2 D2 L' R2 F2 L' R F2 U2 R F2 R2 F' U' 
7. 26.40 U L F2 B2 L D2 L' R F' D B' L2 D' R2 B D' F2 R' L' D' L2 D L' D2 R2 
8. 20.66 L' U B L' B2 L2 B' F' D' U' B' D' U B F' R B L' U L2 B D L' B U2 
9. 24.77 L' D' R L B' F2 R2 U' F D' U2 F' R L U' R' F B L R F R' D' U' B2 
10. 21.61 D' R2 F' B' U2 L F L B2 D2 F L U' D B' U2 L2 U' R D' U R' L B2 U' 
11. 25.63 B U2 F B2 D' F' U L U L2 B2 U B2 F D B' D2 R' B U L' F' B L' U' 
12. 22.63 D' U2 R D' R' F' R2 L D2 B D L D L' F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L' R2 F D2


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2012)

4x4x4 sim. Almost PB lol

(34.542) 27.907 28.436 (27.078) 29.412 => 28.585


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 16, 2012)

20.85 zzoh avg100



Spoiler



times (reset):
18.86, 21.05, 20.68, 22.53, 20.87, 22.17, 18.55, 16.73, 24.40, 21.34, 25.33, 19.86, 24.93, 19.43, 19.74, 24.00, 20.78, 23.20, 19.30, 15.40, 19.77, 22.49, 19.55, 15.82, 17.12, 17.89, 23.84, 23.30, 23.24, 18.67, 19.29, 23.70, 20.16, 19.88, 21.86, 25.17, 23.96, 21.98, 20.98, 18.80, 15.86, 19.67, 16.19, 26.14, 25.93, 19.73, 20.15, 21.78, 20.67, 22.29, 21.48, 21.37, 18.05, 19.36, 22.10, 22.00, 22.98, 22.49, 18.86, 21.07, 22.42, 23.79, 21.18, 21.98, 23.58, 22.84, 20.31, 21.31, 19.43, 21.42, 21.49, 20.09, 19.06, 20.18, 18.40, 19.42, 22.55, 20.52, 20.23, 17.21, 19.10, 23.76, 14.84, 19.76, 19.42, 17.76, 20.56, 15.84, 24.10, 19.94, 21.36, 22.58, 18.70, 22.52, 25.50, 21.79, 20.99, 21.91, 23.34, 18.27



~37% sub 20


----------



## monkeytherat (Dec 16, 2012)

i learnd all the algorithm


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 16, 2012)

37.23 official 4x4 single

Also got my first and only sub-12 (official) 3x3 single, 11.78. Lol.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2012)

1:09.96, 1:04.62, 1:01.60, 1:04.85, 1:03.63, 1:02.45, 58.52, 1:13.59, 1:14.71, 1:06.35, 1:06.30, 1:04.75 = 1:05.81 4x4 PB avg12

Could've been sub-1:05 though.


----------



## Julian (Dec 16, 2012)

46.16 4x4 Ao5


----------



## EMI (Dec 16, 2012)

9x9x9 Single: 9:58.86
~20th solve and first sub11
+ 8x8x8 Single: 6:42.80


----------



## uvafan (Dec 16, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> 20.85 zzoh avg100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you're getting really fast!


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2012)

Just got my first sub 30 avg of 50. Almost sub 29  Should I learn full OLL? or CLL for 2x2 first?


----------



## Cubinguy (Dec 16, 2012)

Username said:


> Just got my first sub 30 avg of 50. Almost sub 29  Should I learn full OLL? or CLL for 2x2 first?


 It depends on which puzzle you like the most.


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2012)

Cubinguy said:


> It depends on which puzzle you like the most.




I like both, and i have 2 main goals, sub 15 3x3 and sub 4 2x2. I know about 1/5 CLL already, so maybe i should do that first?


----------



## Cubinguy (Dec 16, 2012)

Username said:


> I like both, and i have 2 main goals, sub 15 3x3 and sub 4 2x2. I know about 1/5 CLL already, so maybe i should do that first?


Sub 4 2x2 is pretty ambitious and if you already started to learn CLLs the finish with them. 
PS: Some CLLs help with the OLL stage and some with the F2L stage on 3x3 so make sure to try CLLs on the 3x3. The best one is this edge insert: R'F'RURU'R'F


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yay! PB 6x6 single: 2:38.78


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 16, 2012)

First sub 10!!
9.518 U' F2 R2 F2 B U' F L D R2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F' R2 F2 

http://tinyurl.com/cv56uvg


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2012)

EMI said:


> 9x9x9 Single: 9:58.86


Amazing! I had a feeling it was possible.


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2012)

Cubinguy said:


> Sub 4 2x2 is pretty ambitious and if you already started to learn CLLs the finish with them.



Sub 4 is in no way ambitious. All you need for even sub 3.5 is Ortega, practice, and lookahead.


----------



## Konsta (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally sub11 3x3 -.-
Average of 12: 10.91


Spoiler



1. 9.97 F2 D2 U' B F' L F L U D R' D' F' D2 F' R' D2 L D' B' R' L2 B2 D' R2 
2. 9.69 D F' R' F B D2 F L D L R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F D' F L' F D2 R' U' 
3. (9.40) L2 F D2 F' L2 R B2 U2 D F2 R' B2 F' R' F' U' F2 U2 B U' B L' D2 B2 U 
4. 10.60 U F2 B2 U2 D' L R2 F' L' D2 L' U D F' D2 U2 R F D' U2 B2 D' L F D 
5. 11.55 L R' F D R' D2 B2 D2 L F U2 L2 R' B2 U F D R2 U F D2 R' F' D U' 
6. (14.78) D2 F D2 F' B2 R L U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 L D' L2 B2 U2 F' U' B L2 R2 D 
7. 11.09 B L B2 L2 U2 F' L R U2 D L2 D2 L B F R2 B' R2 F B' R2 U2 F2 B R 
8. 10.16 U' L2 B L2 D R' U R' L U' D2 L U R' F' D U' B2 R' U2 F' B L U' B 
9. 12.99 F D2 B R2 F D2 B' F L2 D2 L' B' L2 R2 D2 U L R2 B' L2 F U' D2 L2 F2 
10. 11.43 F R U2 R' U' L2 U' R2 L' U' L' R' U' L F D2 B' F D U2 L' D' B U2 F 
11. 11.55 F' D R2 U2 B L2 F2 B U' F B' R2 F2 R2 B' F' L2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' U2 R F 
12. 10.11 U D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 F D B' L2 U R' F2 B R U2 F B U F B'


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2012)

1:11.52 minx mo3
1:11.51, 1:09.30, 1:13.75

(only posting because I couldn't roll to a good avg5 )


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2012)

Average of 50: 2.973
1. (2.175) U F' R2 U' R' F2 R F U2 
2. 2.850 F' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R2 U' 
3. 2.213 F' U F R2 F U' F R U' 
4. (3.713) U' F R F2 R F R2 U R2 
5. 2.683 F2 R2 F' U R' F U2 R2 U2 
6. (2.044) F U R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F U' 
7. (1.170) R' F' U' R F R' U2 R2 U2 
8. 3.308 F U2 R' F R F2 R F U' 
9. 3.244 U2 R U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
10. 3.588 R' F U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 
11. 2.372 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F U2 F U' 
12. (3.822) U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U2 F R 
13. 3.120 U' R' F2 U2 R F R2 F R' 
14. 3.026 U F U R U R' U R2 U' 
15. 2.308 R2 U2 R U' R U R' F U' 
16. 3.198 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 F' U2 F 
17. 3.042 R' F R2 F' U' F2 R F2 R' U' 
18. 2.901 R F2 R U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
19. 2.761 R U F U' F R' F R2 F' 
20. 3.073 R F2 U R' F R' F' R U2 
21. 2.839 U R F2 R U2 R' F R2 U 
22. 3.339 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 
23. 3.307 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F U' 
24. 2.979 U' R' F2 U F' U2 F' U2 F 
25. 2.918 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 
26. 2.871 F2 R' F' U F2 R' U R U' 
27. 3.354 U' R2 U' R2 U F' U F' R2 
28. 3.478 U' F R F2 U2 R F' U R 
29. 2.262 R U F2 U F' U R F2 U' 
30. 3.292 R F' U' F' R' U' F2 R' U' 
31. 3.229 U' R' F2 U F U2 R' U2 R 
32. 2.356 R F2 R' U R2 F2 U R U' 
33. 2.964 R' F' R' U R2 F U2 F2 R 
34. 3.151 F' U2 R' U F' U2 F' R U 
35. 2.855 R2 U' R' F' U F' R F2 U R' 
36. 2.839 U2 R' F' U R F' R2 F R2 
37. 3.619 R2 F2 U R U F' R' U2 R' 
38. 2.684 F' R' F R2 U' F2 U F U 
39. 3.417 R F2 U2 R U2 R F U R2 
40. (3.682) U2 F' R F U' R' U R' U' 
41. 2.917 U2 F' R U R' F U' R2 F2 U' 
42. 3.011 F' R2 F R U F R U2 F2 
43. 3.260 R F U2 R2 U2 R U R' F2 
44. 2.402 F R' F U2 F R2 U R F2 U' 
45. 2.854 U' R U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
46. 3.105 U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U F' U' 
47. 3.323 R U2 F2 U F2 R U2 F' R' 
48. 2.278 U' R' U2 R' U2 F R' U F' U' 
49. 3.307 U2 F2 R' F R' F U R2 F' 
50. 2.933 F2 R2 F2 R F U' F U' F2


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2012)

58.72 PB OH PLL time attack


----------



## tx789 (Dec 17, 2012)

5.57 mean of 300 2x2

my pb mean of 100 was 9.79 before this session



1/3/5/10/12/100
1.37/3.63/3.89/4.23/4.29/5.24


2x2x2 cube
17/12/2012 4:20:57 PM - 6:58:46 PM

Mean: 5.57
Average: 5.57
Best time: 1.37
Median: 5.46
Worst time: 9.90
Standard deviation: 1.50

Best average of 5: 3.89
170-174 - 3.98 (2.92) 4.00 (5.84) 3.69

Best average of 12: 4.29
170-181 - 3.98 (2.92) 4.00 (5.84) 3.69 5.76 3.82 4.86 4.16 3.31 4.63 4.71


Spoiler



1. 5.51 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U' F U2 F' U'
2. 4.34 U2 R2 U F' U2 F' U2 F
3. 5.82 U' R U' R2 U R' F U2 R
4. 6.13 F' R2 U2 R' F U2 R F2 R2
5. 4.98 F R' F2 R U' R' F U F2
6. 5.03 R' F2 R' F' U F' R2 U
7. 5.96 U2 R F' U2 R2 F U' F'
8. 6.83 U F' U2 F U2 F U R'
9. 5.38 R' U' R2 F U2 F' R F2 U'
10. 6.83 U' R2 F' R' U2 R' U F2 R' U'
11. 4.04 U' R' U F' U2 F R2 F R2
12. 6.74 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2
13. 8.31 R2 F' U R' U2 R' F' R U'
14. 2.43 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U'
15. 7.80 F2 R' U F' U2 R' F'
16. 5.47 R' U' R F U2 F' U F' U'
17. 2.77 U R2 U2 R' F' R U R'
18. 5.71 U R' F' R U2 R' U F'
19. 6.57 U' R' F R2 F R2 F R' U
20. 7.25 F R2 F' U2 R F' U F' U'
21. 5.04 F' R2 F R' F' U F2 R2
22. 6.09 R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F U'
23. 5.96 R2 U F2 U R2 U F' U'
24. 9.79 U F' R F' R U R' F2 U'
25. 6.70 F' R2 F U' F R U' F' R U2
26. 6.29 U2 R' F U2 F' R2 U' R'
27. 6.99 U F R2 F' R F' R2 F' R' U'
28. 7.10 F2 R2 U R F2 U F' R U'
29. 5.23 R' F' U2 R' F R F2 R2 U'
30. 4.63 R2 U' R2 U' R U F' R2 U
31. 5.01 U2 F2 R F' U' R U' R U
32. 7.02 R F U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U'
33. 8.66 U F' R' U R' F' U R' U'
34. 6.93 R U' R' F' U2 R U R' U
35. 3.54 F2 R2 F' R' U R2 F U2 R'
36. 5.27 R' F R' U R2 U R F R
37. 6.02 R' U' F2 R U' F' R F2 R'
38. 5.10 R2 U R2 F U2 F' U F' R2 U
39. 6.35 U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F' R U
40. 5.23 F2 U2 R F' R U2 R' U F' U'
41. 4.21 U2 F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F'
42. 5.82 U' F U' F R' U2 F R' U'
43. 3.88 F2 U' F R U R' U' R U'
44. 4.66 R2 U F2 U' F2 R U' F'
45. 7.94 R' F2 U F U R U' R2
46. 6.17 U' F U R2 F' R F' U2
47. 4.78 F R' F' U2 F' R2 U R' F'
48. 5.40 F U' R F2 R U' F2 R
49. 4.84 R2 U F2 U R' F R U2 F2
50. 4.64 R F R' U2 F U2 F' U'
51. 4.47 U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' R U
52. 6.91 U' F U2 R F' R' U'
53. 5.09 R2 F' R' U2 F R F2 R2 U
54. 5.18 F U' F' R' F U2 R' U F' U2
55. 4.94 U2 F2 R U' R' F2 U2 R2
56. 9.84 U F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R'
57. 7.10 U F2 U F2 R' U' R2
58. 3.94 R F2 R' F' R F' R2 U F' U'
59. 4.81 U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 U R'
60. 3.95 F2 R' U' F U' F' R U
61. 6.71 R F R' U2 R' U2 R U'
62. 4.75 U' F2 U' F R F' R' U' R2
63. 5.60 U2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U
64. 6.99 R' U R2 U F R' F2 U2
65. 7.01 F2 R2 U R' U' F R' F2 R' U'
66. 4.42 R2 F2 U F' R'
67. 4.97 U F' U2 R' F U2 F R' F U'
68. 4.70 F' U2 R F U F2 R2 F' U2
69. 3.92 R' U F' U' R' F2 U2 R'
70. 9.27 F' U2 F2 U' F' R U2 F' R U'
71. 4.44 R' F U' R' F2 U' F U'
72. 3.56 F2 U' R2 U F2 R' F U2 R2
73. 5.23 U F' R U' R F' R U2 R' U'
74. 4.69 U' R' F R' U2 F U2 R' U2
75. 3.93 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R
76. 3.77 U2 F R' F2 R2 F' U' F R2
77. 4.36 R U' R' U' R2 F U R
78. 5.05 F2 R2 U R F2 U2 R F' U'
79. 6.92 U F R F' R F U2 R'
80. 6.53 F' R U' R F2 U' R' U R2 U'
81. 5.12 R2 F U F2 R' F U2 F2 R
82. 7.82 F' U R2 U F R2 U R2
83. 5.78 F' U' F2 R F R U2 F' R' U'
84. 4.04 R F2 R' F' R2 F2
85. 5.55 R' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F U' R'
86. 4.29 R' U' R' U2 R' U F R' U
87. 3.03 F' U2 F U F2 U' R U2 R
88. 6.50 F' R F R F2 U F2 U
89. 6.96 F' U R2 F R' F U2 F R2 U'
90. 6.33 F' U2 F R' U' F2 U' R U'
91. 3.66 R' F2 R' F U' R2 F U2 F'
92. 5.48 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F R' F' R
93. 4.38 U2 R2 F U' R' U' R F'
94. 9.14 U R U' F R U' R2 F' U2
95. 4.62 F2 U' R F R2 U2 F2
96. 4.28 U2 F2 U' R' U F2 R' F' R'
97. 5.80 R2 U R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' U'
98. 5.70 R2 F R F2 U2 R U' F' R'
99. 5.34 F' U2 F' U F' R U' R2 F2 U'
100. 3.78 F R' F' R2 F' U F' R'
101. 4.82 F' R' U R' F' U R' F U2
102. 3.90 R2 U' F' U F' U' R2 U'
103. 4.21 U2 R U' R2 U' F U F U2
104. 6.36 R2 U F2 U R' U2 R2 F' R'
105. 4.99 F' U R' F2 U R' U R' U'
106. 5.96 R F' R2 U F' U R F2
107. 4.27 F U' F' R F' U R2 U
108. 2.23 R2 U2 R' F' U R2 U F2
109. 4.84 R F2 R U2 R' U F U' F' U'
110. 8.07 U F2 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U'
111. 5.50 F R' U2 R' U F' R F2 U
112. 4.11 R' U R' U' F R2 U F' R U'
113. 5.90 F R2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
114. 8.43 R' F R' F U' R U F
115. 4.63 U R F2 R F' U F' U' F
116. 5.75 R F2 U' F' U' R F' R2
117. 3.73 R' F U F2 R2 U R F2 R
118. 4.72 F U' F2 R2 F'
119. 2.55 R2 F' R U2 R F' U R2
120. 4.64 U' R2 F2 U' R U' R F2 U2
121. 5.00 F U' R2 F U F2 U R
122. 4.48 U2 R U F2 U F2 U2 F'
123. 9.51 U2 F' R2 F R2 U' F
124. 5.78 U R' F2 R' F2 U' R' F2
125. 6.53 U' F2 R U F2 R U' F2 U'
126. 6.04 F' U F' U F' R F' U' F2
127. 7.16 F2 U F2 U' F' R U2 F2 R'
128. 5.18 R2 F' U R2 U R' U' F' R
129. 4.71 R U' F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U
130. 4.43 R U' R F2 R' F R' U F U
131. 6.65 R' U F R2 U2 F' R' F2 U'
132. 3.19 U F U' R2 U F U' F
133. 4.62 F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F U' F R'
134. 6.25 U F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U'
135. 3.88 U F2 U R' F2 R2 F' U'
136. 5.74 F' R U2 R' U R' F R2 U2 F
137. 3.84 U F' R F' R' F U2 F
138. 6.20 U2 R2 F' U F U' F R2
139. 6.98 R' F2 U' F U R' F R' F2 U2
140. 4.36 U2 F2 R' U F' U F R U
141. 5.47 U2 F2 U F2 R U R2 U R2
142. 5.96 R' U' R F2 R2 U' R' F2 U'
143. 5.13 F U F2 R' F' U2 F U' R U'
144. 3.91 F' R U' F U' F' R2 F R'
145. 4.76 R2 U R2 F' R F' R F2 U'
146. 5.32 F U2 F' U2 R F R F R'
147. 5.80 R' F' U' F' R2 U R' U
148. 5.90 F2 R U' R2 U R F2 R2 U'
149. 9.24 U' R2 F U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U'
150. 7.69 F R' F' U F' U R2
151. 5.14 U' R' U' F2 U' R U2 F R'
152. 3.62 R' F' U' F U2 R'
153. 5.84 U' F U2 R' F' R' U R F'
154. 8.12 F2 R' F R' U2 F R U' F'
155. 4.08 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F
156. 4.68 F' U R' U2 F2 R U' F' U
157. 5.60 R2 U R2 U F2 U' F' U2 R'
158. 4.64 U F R' F U' R2 U2 F U'
159. 4.65 F U' R' F U' R' U R' U2
160. 6.28 U F2 R F' R2 F2
161. 4.32 R2 F2 U' F U R' F2 R
162. 5.51 R F' U F2 U2 R' F' U R
163. 5.75 F R' F R U2 F' U R2 U2
164. 5.83 R' F R2 F U2 F U F R'
165. 5.24 R F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U' R2
166. 6.17 U2 R' U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U'
167. 5.50 F R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U
168. 6.81 F2 U' R' F' R2 U R' U' F'
169. 7.38 R' U2 F R2 F U F2 R'
170. 3.98 R2 U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U'
171. 2.92 U2 R' F R' U2 R'
172. 4.00 R F2 R' U2 R' U R
173. 5.84 U' F2 R' F U F2 U2 R' U'
174. 3.69 R U R' F' U F2 U' F2
175. 5.76 F R2 U' R2 U R' U' F R
176. 3.82 R2 U R2 U F' R2 F U2 F2 U'
177. 4.86 F2 R' F2 U' F2 U R' U'
178. 4.16 F U' F' R F2 R U' F2 U
179. 3.31 R' F U2 R' U' F2 U2
180. 4.63 F' R' F2 R' F' U2 R U' F' U'
181. 4.71 R' U R U' R F' U' F' U2
182. 4.46 R U2 R' F U' R F' U F'
183. 4.80 R2 U F' U2 R' U F2 U'
184. 6.23 F2 U' R U' R2 F U R2
185. 7.60 R2 U' R F2 U' F R' U2
186. 6.04 R U R' U2 R U R' U2 F2
187. 5.43 R' F' R2 U R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
188. 4.72 U2 R2 U R2 U' R F2 R
189. 4.93 R F2 R2 U2 R' F R U2 R
190. 8.60 F' U' F2 U R2 U' R U2
191. 4.66 R2 F R2 F' R F' U R U2
192. 6.53 U' R U2 F' U F2 R2 U R2
193. 4.22 R' U2 F U' R F' R2 U' F2 U'
194. 2.53 R2 U F' R2 U' R' U' F
195. 8.43 R F U2 F U2 R' U R F R'
196. 5.70 U F2 U R F2 U' R' F' R
197. 6.68 U' F2 R U2 R' F U2 R2 U'
198. 5.38 F R2 U F' R2 F' R F2 R'
199. 4.47 U2 R2 F R U2 F2 U' R2 U'
200. 3.47 F R F' R2 F' R' U F2 R'
201. 5.53 R2 U F U F R' U F U2
202. 4.10 F2 R' F2 R' U R' U R2 U
203. 7.47 R' F U F2 U F R2 F' R2 U'
204. 5.45 R2 U' F U F' U2 F' R' U2
205. 5.19 R' U2 R' U R' F' R F2 R U
206. 9.13 R2 F R' U F' R F' R'
207. 5.68 F2 R2 U2 F' U R'
208. 6.62 U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F2 R U'
209. 6.77 U2 F' R' F' U R2 F U' R2
210. 4.91 R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 F U F U'
211. 7.49 F' U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 F' U'
212. 6.23 R2 U' R2 F R' U2 F2
213. 4.06 U' R' U2 F2 U' F U F' U'
214. 5.12 U2 R F2 R F' R F' U' R'
215. 4.84 F R U R2 F'
216. 6.11 F U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U R' U2
217. 6.11 F2 U R U R2 F2 R' U' R'
218. 6.08 F' U2 F R' U' F U2 R' F2
219. 5.29 R U' F R' F' U F2 R
220. 7.05 R2 F' U2 R U' R' F R U'
221. 6.91 F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R
222. 3.13 U2 R' U' R U' R' U' F2 R
223. 4.34 R2 F R' U F' U' F R2
224. 4.87 R2 F R U' R U2 F' U' R
225. 5.56 F2 R' U' R2 F' U R2 U F' U'
226. 4.66 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R'
227. 6.37 F' R F2 R' F R2 U'
228. 1.37 R' F' R2 F' U R' U' F2 U'
229. 7.61 U2 F R' F' R U2 R F' U'
230. 3.33 F2 R' U2 F U R2 F' U R2
231. 5.61 F U R U' R F' U2 R2
232. 5.88 R F' U R' F R2 U R' U'
233. 3.94 F' U' F' U R2 U F2 R2 U'
234. 3.74 F2 U' F' U2 F' R F2 U R2
235. 4.40 U F2 U R' U F U2 F U'
236. 5.72 R F2 R' U2 R U' F2 R2 U'
237. 5.18 F2 R' U F R' F2 R F R2
238. 9.90 U2 R U' R U' R2 F U2
239. 5.33 F' U R2 U' F U2 F U'
240. 3.82 R2 F' U F2 U F2 U' F R
241. 4.51 F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F'
242. 3.27 F R F2 R' F R' U F' U
243. 4.30 R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U R2 F'
244. 7.63 R F U' R F R2 U' F
245. 6.83 F R U2 R' U R' U R2 U2
246. 7.25 F U2 F R2 U' F2 U' R F' U'
247. 5.16 F2 R F2 R F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
248. 4.27 U' R' F R U' F2 U'
249. 7.11 U2 F U F' U2 F' R2 F' R2
250. 7.30 F' U' R' F R2 F' R2
251. 6.53 R F2 U2 R' F' U2 F U' R
252. 7.05 U F2 R' F R F' U2 F U2
253. 4.99 R U2 R U2 F' U' F' U2 F' U2
254. 6.98 F' R F2 U' F U' R2
255. 3.74 R' F U' R2 U F' R F U
256. 4.60 R U R2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
257. 8.33 F2 U F' U F' U R U2 F'
258. 9.05 R F' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' R
259. 5.13 R2 U' R' F' U' R
260. 5.68 U2 F R F' U F' U' R2 U
261. 6.71 F' R F2 U' F U F' R' U'
262. 7.86 U R' U R' F2 U2 R F U
263. 5.47 U R2 F2 R F' R2 U' R2 U' R'
264. 4.48 R U F U F R U' R
265. 9.71 F' R2 U2 R U R2 F2 U2
266. 4.37 F' U F2 R' U' F U R' U
267. 5.26 R U F R2 F U' F' U
268. 5.59 R' U F2 R2 U' F U2 F2 R'
269. 5.14 R' U2 R U2 F' R' F R' U'
270. 7.31 R' U F U F2 R2 F' U'
271. 5.70 U' F' R2 U R' F2 R' U' R' U2
272. 4.87 F' U2 R U R F2 R F2 R2
273. 2.95 R' F2 R U' R2 F' U2 F R
274. 4.11 R' F2 U R' U' R U' F2 U R'
275. 7.37 U' F' U R2 U' F2 R2 U F U
276. 6.45 F2 U' F R' F R' U F R2
277. 6.44 R F' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F'
278. 5.02 R' F2 R U' R U' F' U R'
279. 5.81 U R' F' U2 F' U2 R U' R
280. 5.00 R U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U F' U'
281. 6.21 U2 R' F U R2 F' R F2 U'
282. 6.09 U F2 U' R2 U' R F' R F
283. 6.00 F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F U F
284. 7.32 F R2 F U2 F R' U R U
285. 9.89 U F U2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 R'
286. 4.95 R2 U F' U' R2 U F2 R'
287. 4.70 R' F' R2 F' U R' F' U2 F2 U'
288. 5.47 R U F2 R' U2 R2 F U' R' U2
289. 7.23 R2 F R' U' F U' F U
290. 5.90 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' R U' F2 U
291. 7.32 U2 R' F' R' F' U' R' U'
292. 6.57 R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2
293. 2.94 U' F2 U R F2 U' F' U2 F' U'
294. 6.17 R U2 R2 F' R' U R2 F' U2
295. 7.34 F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R2 F' U2
296. 6.70 U F' R U2 R2 F R' F2
297. 4.80 R F2 U R' F R2 F R2 U'
298. 7.73 U2 F R' F' U R' F U' R
299. 6.50 R' F R' U R' F R' U2
300. 5.53 U F2 R' F' U R' U' F U2



using cll


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2012)

Spoiler: 2x2 PB Average of 100: 2.984



1. (1.279) R2 U R F' U2 F2 R F2 U2 
2. 3.213 F U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 F' 
3. 3.089 R2 U' F2 R U R F2 U' R 
4. (1.779) U F2 R U2 R' U R U' R' 
5. 2.309 U' F U2 R2 F U R U' R2 
6. 3.011 R' F' R' F U2 R' F' R' U' 
7. (1.763) R F2 R2 F' R F2 R F' U' 
8. 2.949 F R U' F' R F' R F' U 
9. 3.167 F' U F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R' 
10. 2.776 F2 U R' U F' R' U' R' U' 
11. (DNF(4.742)) R U' F U R' U2 R' F' U' 
12. 2.293 U2 F' U F' U' R F' U' R' 
13. 3.042 U2 F' U F2 U R F' R U 
14. 2.964 U F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U R U' 
15. 2.918 R' U' R2 F2 R2 U2 F R U' 
16. 3.136 R U' R U' F R U R2 F' 
17. 2.480 U F U2 R' U F' U' R2 U' 
18. 2.964 F R' F R U F2 R F' R2 
19. 3.089 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 
20. 3.136 R F' R U F2 R' U F' R' 
21. 2.527 F2 U F2 R F2 R' F U2 R' U' 
22. 2.169 F U' F' U2 F' R2 F U2 R' 
23. 3.120 F2 R U' F2 R2 U R' F' R 
24. 3.526 F R U F' R U' R2 U' R 
25. 3.557 R2 U F U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
26. 3.728 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 R U 
27. 3.135 U2 R' F' U' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
28. 2.839 R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U F R' U 
29. 3.260 R2 U2 R F2 R' F U' R2 F2 
30. 3.447 R' F U R2 U' R F' U2 F' 
31. 3.339 U' R F' U R' F2 R' U R 
32. 3.230 F2 U R F' R F' U2 R U2 
33. 3.260 R2 U' R' U R' U F2 R2 U2 
34. 2.886 U F2 U R F U2 F' R' U' 
35. 3.634 U F2 R F' U F U2 R' F U 
36. 2.574 U' F2 R U2 F2 U2 F R U' 
37. 3.681 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U F2 U 
38. 2.902 F U R' U2 R2 F R' F R2 
39. 2.636 U' F R U2 R U2 F' U F' U' 
40. 3.292 U' R F R' U2 F U' R' U' 
41. 2.761 R2 F2 U R' F R' U R U2 
42. 2.949 F R2 U' F U2 R F2 U2 R' 
43. 2.823 R2 F' R' F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 
44. 3.447 U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R' 
45. 3.650 U2 R2 U F2 U F' U F2 R 
46. (4.368) U R' U R2 U R' F U' R2 
47. 2.918 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 
48. 2.589 R F' R2 F U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
49. 2.402 U2 F' R2 U R' U R' F2 R' 
50. 3.120 F2 U' R F' R F2 U' R2 U' 
51. 2.698 R2 F' U2 F R' U R' U R 
52. 2.980 F U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 F' 
53. 3.557 R' U2 R' U F' R U2 R U' 
54. 2.776 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' 
55. 3.370 F2 R' F' R' U R2 U F2 R' 
56. 2.542 U2 R' U2 F R' U R2 F2 U 
57. 3.963 R2 U' F R2 U' F R' U' R U' 
58. 2.543 F2 R' F' R2 U F2 U R F' U' 
59. 2.293 R' U F' U' R2 U F' R F' 
60. 3.417 U2 F' U2 F U' F R' F2 R' 
61. 3.931 U2 F2 U' R F R2 F U' R 
62. 2.387 R' U F2 U' F R' U R U 
63. 3.167 F' R' U R2 U R2 U' F2 U' 
64. 2.948 R2 F R' U' R2 U' F' U' F' 
65. 3.042 R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R F' R' 
66. 2.386 R' F U' F U2 R2 U' F2 U 
67. 3.167 R F' U2 F R F2 U' F U' 
68. 3.182 U R' U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U' 
69. 3.182 U2 F U R' U2 F' R F2 U2 
70. 3.026 F2 R' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F U 
71. (1.420) U2 F2 U R' F U F2 U' R' 
72. 3.260 R' U F U' F2 R U2 R' F U2 
73. 2.480 R2 F2 U R' F' U2 R F U' 
74. 2.356 R F U R' U2 F R2 F R' U' 
75. 2.543 F U R' F U R2 F' U' R2 U2 
76. 3.401 U R F R2 U R2 U' F U2 
77. (1.997) R F R2 U' F' U2 F' U' F' 
78. 3.651 R F' U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' 
79. (4.368) F U2 R' U R2 F' U' F' U 
80. 2.340 F' U2 F' R' F' R U' F U 
81. 3.293 R2 U' F R' U F U2 F U2 
82. 2.746 F U' R' F R' F U2 F' R2 
83. 2.730 U R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U' R U2 
84. 2.449 F R F2 R U' F2 U F2 R' 
85. 3.400 R F' U F' R' F2 R' F' R' 
86. 2.121 F' R2 U2 F U' F' U R2 F' R' 
87. 1.997 F2 U R F' R F R2 F U 
88. 3.292 U' R2 F R' F R F' U R 
89. 3.884 R' F' U R2 F U' R' U' F 
90. 2.309 R U F' R2 F U' R2 U F 
91. 3.464 F' U R U F' R F2 R2 U' 
92. 2.730 F2 U2 R2 F R' U' R F2 R2 
93. (7.241) U2 F2 R' U R U R' F U' 
94. 3.666 U R F2 R F U2 R2 F' R' 
95. 3.775 R' U R2 F' R F2 U' F2 U' 
96. 2.527 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R' F R2 U' 
97. (4.118) F2 R2 U F' R U2 R' U R2 
98. 2.590 R F' R F' R F2 U2 F' R2 
99. 2.402 U' R2 F' R F2 U2 F' R' U' 
100. 2.636 R2 U R' U2 R' F' U2 F R



First 12 solves make a 2.635 ao12 which is also PB.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Spoiler: 2x2 PB Average of 100: 2.984
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, sub-3. :tu


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2012)

My first ever 6x6 avg12. Broke my PB mo3 and avg5.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:42.38
worst time: 6:13.88

current mo3: 5:26.26 (σ = 41.24)
best mo3: 4:57.67 (σ = 14.28)

current avg5: 5:13.19 (σ = 18.60)
best avg5: 5:02.35 (σ = 7.42)

current avg12: 5:15.23 (σ = 20.97)
best avg12: 5:15.23 (σ = 20.97)

5:24.33, 5:17.22, 4:42.38, 5:10.66, 4:59.97, 6:03.63, 4:56.41, 5:34.67, 5:00.54, 5:02.47, 6:13.88, 5:02.43

lol consistency


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 17, 2012)

1. 31.78 L2 B2 U2 D' B' D' R' F' B2 L U2 B2 U' D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 
Oh pb, fullstep too


----------



## EMI (Dec 17, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Amazing! I had a feeling it was possible.


Thank you


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2012)

4:14.277 Feet PLL time attack. My legs hurt.

Edit: 3:56.25


----------



## spitcuba (Dec 17, 2012)

4x4:

Average of 5: 27.48
1. 26.83 B' R B2 F D2 F R2 D' U' u' R2 F' R u U F' r2 L R2 B r L' f R f R f' B2 D2 U' B2 F' L2 r2 f2 r2 L2 B2 U' R2 
2. 27.98 R2 D U2 B f' r2 D' r' D' R r L2 F' R2 D2 u r' D f u2 D' B2 R U2 B' U D u' f2 r' u2 U F2 R2 r2 f2 L F B r2 
3. (28.09) F L2 F' D2 F' r' B2 U u2 r' L f2 u' r' U L D u2 U2 F' u L' R D' F2 u2 B' D r' L' U B' L2 F f' U L2 r B' f 
4. 27.62 u R' L u2 L D' R2 L' f U2 r' L F' D2 B' R2 r B2 F2 D f B2 F L' u' r B F2 L2 r' R' u2 U' B2 U' u' D2 f2 u R 
5. (26.72) f' u' F B2 f2 L' R' U D2 u B r2 f' D' L' F2 u2 L2 B' F' L2 u' D' r' f B' D f R B R F' B2 R f' U' F2 u2 D' R


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 17, 2012)

spitcuba said:


> 4x4:
> 
> Average of 5: 27.48
> 1. 26.83 B' R B2 F D2 F R2 D' U' u' R2 F' R u U F' r2 L R2 B r L' f R f R f' B2 D2 U' B2 F' L2 r2 f2 r2 L2 B2 U' R2
> ...



Hory shet


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2012)

spitcuba said:


> 4x4:
> 
> Average of 5: 27.48
> 1. 26.83 B' R B2 F D2 F R2 D' U' u' R2 F' R u U F' r2 L R2 B r L' f R f R f' B2 D2 U' B2 F' L2 r2 f2 r2 L2 B2 U' R2
> ...



Yow are you so consistent?

edit: 3:40.66 feet PLL time attack


----------



## leonparfitt (Dec 17, 2012)

4x4 single PB + a really good average time
Average of 5: 51.31
1. 50.21 B Fw2 U' B2 Fw' U' Fw' L R Fw L' Rw Fw2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F' R L' Fw2 D2 R U' B Rw D Rw U2 B Uw' Fw' L B2 L Rw' R U2 F 
2. (1:12.59) B L2 Fw2 Rw' L R B Uw' Fw' U D Rw F R' F' U' B F' Uw2 B L2 D' Fw L2 U2 B2 U' F' U' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw F Fw2 D2 U Uw2 F B' 
3.* (40.94) R' B D Rw2 B U' D' Rw' Uw Rw R' F' Uw Rw2 F2 R2 F2 B D U' B Rw D2 Rw2 L' U D F' Uw' B2 L' U2 Uw' L2 R2 Rw' F B' R' F *
4. 55.14 F2 L' F Uw D' F U2 L F' Fw2 D Rw Uw2 R2 Uw R' L2 U2 F Rw Fw' R' F B2 L Rw D F' Fw' U Rw Uw L2 D' U F D Fw' Rw' F2 
5. 48.57 Rw2 Fw Rw2 L2 D U' Uw' F2 D' Uw2 R' Fw2 U' Rw' F' U2 Rw L F U' D' R2 F Rw U2 Uw2 D B' Uw2 F B2 Uw' U R Rw' D2 F2 R D2 Fw


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 17, 2012)

Mega

(1:03.84), 59.87, 58.58, (57.26), 58.56, 1:01.46, 1:00.35, 1:00.63, 1:00.57, 1:01.97, 1:02.26, 58.46 = 1:00.27 avg12

Almost sub-1, couldn't roll the 1:03.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2012)

Average of 12: 18.239
1. 20.046 L2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 R2 D R2 U B D' B2 D2 L' F D L D' F' 
2. 16.691 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' U' L2 F2 R' U2 B' L2 B2 F' 
3. 17.285 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' R2 F U2 F2 D' F U' F L U F R2 U' R U' 
4. (15.226) D' R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 U F' U B U2 R' B' R D' U' L' 
5. 17.035 U2 B D2 B' F2 L2 B U2 R2 D L B' R2 U' B L F2 R' 
6. (21.747) U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F' D' F' U B L' U R2 D' B2 
7. 21.606 R' U F R2 L F' B L' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 L' D2 F2 D2 
8. 19.453 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F D2 R D' U2 L U' B' D' F2 U B2 
9. 18.345 L U' D2 B R' L2 B' D2 R F2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 F L2 U2 F 
10. 16.068 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 F U2 F' R B2 R D' L D R D' F 
11. 18.907 L2 U R' F L' U' R' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 L U2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 
12. 16.957 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 R2 U R2 D L' B' L2 

First 5 make a 17.004 ao5

OH btw


----------



## KCuber (Dec 18, 2012)

Probably 6x6 PB
1. 2:30.99 B' F 2D L 2U2 L F' D2 2R2 R' 2B' 2U U' F 3R2 3F 2F2 3U2 R L 2F D2 2L' U2 L' 2F 2R 2D2 2U L U L 3U2 U 2R' 2B F' 2L' D' 3F' D' 2F F 2U 2R2 R 2U 2B' 3U 2B2 2D' U B2 R' L 2F D2 3F2 U' 2B 3R2 F 2B' L' 3F' 3U 2B' U D2 2L 3R2 F R' 2B 2D 3U' L 2R' 3R' D
On video, while listening to gangnam style


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 18, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Probably 6x6 PB
> 1. 2:30.99 B' F 2D L 2U2 L F' D2 2R2 R' 2B' 2U U' F 3R2 3F 2F2 3U2 R L 2F D2 2L' U2 L' 2F 2R 2D2 2U L U L 3U2 U 2R' 2B F' 2L' D' 3F' D' 2F F 2U 2R2 R 2U 2B' 3U 2B2 2D' U B2 R' L 2F D2 3F2 U' 2B 3R2 F 2B' L' 3F' 3U 2B' U D2 2L 3R2 F R' 2B 2D 3U' L 2R' 3R' D
> On video, while listening to gangnam style



Glad the music helped me... but i can't listen to music in competitions...


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 18, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Glad the music helped me... but i can't listen to music in competitions...



Lol First World Problems


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 18, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Lol First World Problems


just out of curiosity, why don't they let you listen to music?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 18, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> just out of curiosity, why don't they let you listen to music?



Good question I want to cancel out all the other noise during my solves.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 18, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> just out of curiosity, why don't they let you listen to music?



perhaps... somebody might have some audio clip that reads some algorithm to them.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 18, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> perhaps... somebody might have some audio clip that reads some algorithm to them.



True dat but how would we know there not cheating?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 18, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> perhaps... somebody might have some audio clip that reads some algorithm to them.



lol that sounds creepy:

sune: R U R' U R U2 R'.. R U R' U R U2 R'.. R U R' U R U2 R'.. R U R' U R U2 R'.. R U R' U R U2 R'.. especially in some robot voice.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 18, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> lol that sounds creepy:
> 
> sune: R U R' U R U2 R'.. R U R' U R U2 R'.. R U R' U R U2 R'.. R U R' U R U2 R'.. R U R' U R U2 R'.. especially in some robot voice.



Clicky


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 18, 2012)

3:39.42 Feet PLL time attack


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2012)

Average of 12: 2.563
1. 2.636 U2 R' U F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 
2. 2.589 R2 F' R2 U R' U' F R' U2 
3. 2.386 F2 U2 R' U R2 F' R F U' 
4. (1.373) F2 R F' R' F R F2 R' U 
5. (3.510) F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 
6. 2.621 F' R F' U2 F R U' F R 
7. 2.621 F2 U R F U2 R U2 R U' 
8. 2.761 R' F U' F2 U2 R U' F' R U' 
9. 2.590 R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 F' R' 
10. 2.153 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' F R' 
11. 2.667 U2 R' F' R F2 U' F2 U R 
12. 2.605 U' R' F' U R' U2 F' R U 

Sub 2.5 elludes me D:


----------



## Xishem (Dec 18, 2012)

Skewb:

Average of 50: *9.72*


Spoiler



1. 8.63 U' R' U L' R' L' U' L R B U B U R U' L' 
2. 10.22 L' U' B U R B R B U L' B' U L' U B L' 
3. (4.35) B L B R' L B' L B R' L' B L' B' R U R' 
4. 11.58 R U R' B R L' U' B' L B' L U R' B U' R 
5. 8.24 U L' U B' L U B' U' B' U B U' B L R U' 
6. 8.71 R L' B' L' R' U B' R' U' L B U B' U' R' U' 
7. (14.18) R' B' R B' R' L B' U R B U' L' B R U' R 
8. 9.76 R U' B L R' L U' L' B R U B U' B R L' 
9. (15.93) R' B U B L' U R B U B R' L' R U R' L' 
10. 7.62 L' B' R B R' B R L' B' L U B' R U' B L' 
11. 8.44 R U L R' U' R B R B R L B U' L U' B 
12. 9.80 R U' R' B' L R L B' L R L' B' U B' R' B 
13. 10.88 L' U R' U R' L U' L B L' U' L' B' R' U' R 
14. 9.91 L' R' L B R L R' B' L B' L' B' U' B' U R 
15. (6.91) U' R B' U L R' L B R' B' R B U B' U' L 
16. 10.83 L U' R B R B R' L' U R B' L' U' B U' R 
17. 8.50 L' B U L B' U' B L R U' L' R' B' U' R' L' 
18. 10.00 L R L' B' L R L U' L R B' U' L' R' B' R' 
19. 9.05 R L B' U R U L U' L' U' L' B' R' U' R U' 
20. 10.19 U R' B R' L' B L R U' L' R L' R U' L' R' 
21. 10.02 L' B' R' U' B L' U' B' L' R' U R' U L' B R' 
22. 9.03 L' U R' B' R' L B R' B R' L' U L B R' B' 
23. 12.97 R U B' R' U' R U B' L' B R B R' L' R' B 
24. 10.68 L' U L R U L U R L B' L U' B U' R' L' 
25. 10.15 U R L R' U' L' R' U B R B R' B U' L' R' 
26. 12.45 L' U L U' R' L' U' R L' U' R' B L B' L' U 
27. (15.95) B U L' R B' U R B U B' L' U B' L U B' 
28. 11.55 B L R' B R' B U R' L R' B' R L R' U' B' 
29. 8.22 R' U L B L B' R' B' U' R B L' U B U' L' 
30. 7.23 L' B U L' U B' R' B L R' L R' L' U' B' L' 
31. 7.92 B L' R' U' B' U R L' R B R' U' R' B' U B 
32. (6.73) R' U L U L R L U' B U' R U R L B' R' 
33. 8.18 R' B' U' B L B' L' R' U' L' B U' B U L' B 
34. 8.93 B' L U' R' B L B L B' U B' R' U B R B' 
35. 10.24 B' U' B' R' U B U' L' R' U R' L U' L R' U' 
36. 11.50 L B U B' R U' L B L' B U' R B L' U' R' 
37. 9.90 R L' U L U R' L R U' R U' L' U' R B U' 
38. 11.33 R' L U B' U' R B' U L' U R' B U' R U' R 
39. 11.53 B U B' U' B' R' L' R B' U L' U R' L' B' U 
40. 10.59 U B R B' L U' B' U' B U' L B L' R' L R 
41. 8.70 R' L R' B R U' L R' L R U L' B L B U 
42. 10.36 B' U B' U L' B' L' B' L' R L R L B' U' L' 
43. 11.33 U R B' U R U' B U B L' B R U L U L' 
44. 9.07 B' U L' B R' L' U' L' R L' U L U L R' U' 
45. 8.55 R' B' R' L U' B U B' R U' B' R U B' R L 
46. 7.66 L U B' U B U B' L' U' R B L' R L' B R 
47. 10.68 B' R' L B R' B' L' R B L U' B U R U' B' 
48. 9.68 R B U R B' U R' L B L U R L U R U' 
49. 7.93 U R' B R B' L R' B R' L' U' L' B L' B' U' 
50. 9.01 B U R' U' L R' B' U' B' L U' L R' U B' L'


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 18, 2012)

ZedZed:

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-12-18
solves/total: 33/33

single
best: 18.75
worst: 33.55

mean of 3
current: 26.61 (σ = 5.44)
best: 20.87 (σ = 1.97)

avg of 5
current: 26.37 (σ = 1.73)
*best: 21.96 (σ = 2.57)*

avg of 12
current: 24.51 (σ = 2.42)
*best: 23.50 (σ = 2.31)
*
Average: 25.23 (σ = 2.63)
Mean: 25.31

Nice PBs (in bold), 18.75 is second best single too 



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 28.50 D2 U L' F' B U2 D2 F U' F2 L2 B' U2 D' B2 R' F' U' B2 L' F L R D R2 
2. 26.86 L D' L2 U' D2 L2 D' U L2 R U' L D2 F L' D' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' B 
3. 29.18 L' R2 F D2 B' F2 U2 L2 R F2 D F D B D2 F' B R2 F' B L' B' F' L U' 
4. 23.43 D' F L B' D2 B' D2 B' U' L F' L2 D2 R2 L' F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U2 L2 U' 
5. 28.34 R' L B' F' L' B2 L' B2 R' L B U2 L B2 L D R L' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' 
6. 24.65 D F U2 D2 R' U' B F' U' R' F2 L2 U' L2 U B D' L2 R2 B L B' D' L2 R 
7. 24.16 F2 R' F2 R' L' B2 D2 U R U R U R D2 U' L' D F' L' F B L F B D 
8. 33.55 U' D B R2 L' B D2 B R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D B' L R2 F' D B' U R L2 F L 
9. 23.27 U' F B2 U2 F B2 U' L' R' B' L' D B2 R F2 U2 L2 F L2 D R' D' B F2 U 
10. 28.15 D' F' U2 B2 R' L U' R' U F B' R2 L' B2 U D' L2 R U2 F' U' F R D2 F 
11. 25.08 L F' D L2 B' R' D' U F2 R D U F D2 U R B F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' 
12. 23.55 F2 D F U L' R' D F' L2 R D2 L' D L2 F' D2 B2 U' R F2 B2 R' U' D2 R 
13. 20.75 F2 U B2 L2 F R' F U2 D F2 D2 R D L2 U L R2 B2 L U2 L2 B F' D2 R 
14. 22.93 R F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L' R' F2 U2 L D2 F2 R2 D' F U2 F D2 B2 R' D R2 U' 
15. 24.46 L' D' F' R2 F D F' B' U F' B' D2 U2 R2 D F2 D B L' F' L' U B2 L' U2 
16. 29.72 F R' L B U' F2 R U' R L' B2 L' D' R U2 L2 R' B F D B2 L2 D U2 R 
17. 22.53 R2 B U R2 L2 U F2 U D L' R2 F2 R' D B F2 D U B L B2 D2 R' F2 D2 
18. 26.11 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L B U D2 B R2 B' R2 L' B2 R2 D U' R2 D' R2 B D' L R' 
19. 30.02 U' R' U' B L' U2 L2 B L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R F U2 R' F L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 
20. 24.84 D R2 D U R F2 L U2 F' D' R' U' D' L D' L2 R' D R B2 D' R2 L D' R 
21. 19.84 B2 D' U' B' D2 L' B2 F2 R2 D2 L' D' B2 D B R U' L' R' F' R' B D2 R2 D2 
22. 24.81 L' U2 F R' D U2 B' D' U F' R' B D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L D B R' F2 U D B' 
23. 26.93 F' U R2 L F2 R' D' B2 F L' B D' R' B2 L' B' R2 B' U2 B' U' D B2 L' F2 
24. 18.75 U' B' R D L' B' D U' B2 U' L R2 F2 L F' L' U L2 B2 L' B L' U2 B' R2 
25. 21.22 F B R F' L B U D L' B2 L' D2 R U2 R' L' B' L' U2 R F R L' F R' 
26. 22.65 L2 D U' L B' F' U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B U2 L2 F L' R2 B' D' L R' B' L' R2 U' 
27. 25.66 L D F2 D' R U F B R' B2 R' D' B R2 D' R B' D2 F2 B2 D' F' L2 U2 B' 
28. 23.96 R2 U2 L' U D' B' U2 L' R' B R B F' D U F2 U' R B' L2 R2 D F' U' D' 
29. 27.03 R2 B F2 L' F D L2 F2 R' B2 L U B' L' F2 B U F2 R2 F2 R' L' D' B F' 
30. 24.41 B U2 F' B' U2 B' U' F' R U2 F L F B2 L' U' F2 L' F D2 U2 R' L' B2 D 
31. 20.72 U B2 U R F2 U2 F2 D R2 D B' U' R' F U2 L2 B F L U2 D' F L D L' 
32. 31.44 L R U2 B2 R' D U' L' R2 F2 L' D L R2 U' B' L2 B2 L' F R' D2 F U B 
33. 27.68 L2 B F D R2 U L U D' R2 D L' B D2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D L' D2 L F' B U2



Edit: Because no one posted yet and these don't really deserve a post of their own, I did some silly events 

4:23.08 4x4 OH, first attempt ever lol

Fisher cube (haven't solved this thing in agesss)

51.75 (I kept going until I got a sub-1 )
1:09.30 average of 5
1:14.85 average of 12


----------



## muhammad jihan (Dec 18, 2012)

i decided to back focusing on OH 
yesterday i saw about Michał Pleskowicz's Video about his F/F' fingertrick, and i am amazed!

start from today, i will learn and train some OH solves with that fingertrick 

here's the first day result using that fingertricks



Spoiler: times



15.78, 19.24, 17.09, 19.35, 16.41, 20.70, 18.30, 15.82, 16.80, 15.99, 18.12, 17.56, 17.19, 18.09, 19.34, 16.41, 15.38, 19.08, 15.59, 18.64, 15.27, 13.19, 17.26, 17.19, 16.08, 15.38, 18.16, 17.95, 13.62, 15.34, 18.25, 14.24, 16.93, 16.03, 15.50, 18.71, 14.45, 17.91, 16.32, 16.17, 15.88, 14.67, 16.86, 15.63, 16.50, 15.26, 15.89, 19.40, 14.84, 12.52, 20.02, 14.79, 17.31, 12.92, 15.72, 17.50, 21.16, 17.35, 13.31, 15.99, 18.88, 16.87, 15.99, 18.83, 16.47, 15.93, 20.26, 20.89, 19.47, 18.93, 20.02, 17.18, 18.09, 14.44, 19.01, 14.23, 16.47, 20.06, 12.95, 19.30, 16.05, 20.88, 14.95, 17.56, 17.83, 15.91, 18.62, 15.89, 15.30, 18.11, 14.95, 14.65, 14.44, 15.09, 18.02, 18.19, 15.82, 15.66, 15.21, 18.92



number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.52
worst time: 21.16
best avg5: 14.90 (σ = 0.22)
best avg12: 15.80 (σ = 0.71)
avg100: 16.84 (σ = 1.62)


----------



## Jakube (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally: 9.945 auf qcube

Fullstep, but easy (3 move cross, A-Perm)


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! First sub 1 4x4 average of 5

Average:58.24

1)55.78s
F Rw F Rw B' L' D' R' Dw B2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 Dw' Fw' L2 Dw2 L2 B L' B' R Dw' B2 Dw2 Bw' R' Uw2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 Uw F' Dw2 B2 Dw2 R2 Uw2

2)58.00s
Rw U2 B2 R2 B2 Lw2 U' Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw' D' Lw' D Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' D Rw Bw2 Uw' F' L U2 B2 Lw2 F2 Lw' B Lw' U' Rw Dw Lw F2 Lw' B Dw

3)1:11.35min

F R' D' L' Uw' F' L' D' Fw' L' Fw2 L Bw Dw' B' Dw' L2 F D Bw Lw D Rw2 Uw F' U' B' R' U' F R2 Fw D Fw D F Lw2 D2 Bw2 D2

4)57.99s

D2 Rw2 Dw' F' D2 F2 Rw' Fw' Uw' L U' Fw L2 U Lw2 Dw Fw Dw R' Fw2 D2 R2 Fw' Lw Fw Lw Dw Lw Dw F2 D2 Lw2 F D Bw D Bw' U' Lw' U2

5)58.73s

Rw D F Rw2 Dw2 L2 U2 F2 U' L D Rw Uw' B2 Uw2 L' Uw' L' U' R' F D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R Dw L B Dw' L2 D2 F2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 Rw' Fw Lw2


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 18, 2012)

Rubik's cube
Dec 18, 2012 1:16:53 PM - 4:52:00 PM

Mean: 22.45
Standard deviation: 3.17
Best Time: 16.52
Worst Time: 34.29

Best average of 5: 18.58
93-97 - (20.29) (16.52) 20.16 18.70 16.87

Best average of 12: 19.46
86-97 - 18.10 21.64 20.59 18.80 18.30 (21.90) 21.13 20.29 (16.52) 20.16 18.70 16.87



Spoiler



1. 24.46 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F U' B U' L' U2 L2 B' F' U2
2. 21.86 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 D R F' L' D2 R' D2 R U F2 U2
3. 24.89 D F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B' R' D' F' D' R B' D' L D' U
4. 20.13 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D R' D L' B U' B' F R' F' R2
5. 21.12 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F' D' B2 L' D2 B D' L' U2 R
6. 25.68 D R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R' L' F' D' B F' R D' B2 U2 L'
7. 28.26 L2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 B' R2 L D' B D2 U' R' D R'
8. 20.61 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D U F2 R' B R U2 L' B2 F D' B2 D U2
9. 25.34 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D U L' F' U' R D2 L' D2 U2 B' R2 U'
10. 22.36 D R2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 D B2 R2 B' U' L' F2 R D' L2 F2 L F U'
11. 32.30 D' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' U L2 B' L F' R2 D F' R
12. 28.23 F2 L2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F L' F2 R' D L2 U' F R2 F2
13. 27.35 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 B' U' R D F U' R2 D2 U2 F U
14. 22.08 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 U B D R' F' U' L B2 L2 B L2 U'
15. 24.75 U R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' F' D' B' R' D' U' R2 L' U' B'
16. 25.60 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L D' B' R B2 F L2 F2 D' L2
17. 18.92 R2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B D F2 D B2 R2 F' L' D' B' F'
18. 23.71 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 U2 R' U2 B L B2 D F' D' L2 F U2
19. 25.89 F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 F' R U R2 U B2 R' B F' D2
20. 19.81 U F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B U R B2 D' B L D' B2 U'
21. 22.08 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D R' D2 L U B' F' L F2 U2 F U2
22. 20.12 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 R B' L D L2 U2 R2 B L2
23. 23.31 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R B2 D2 F L U R' D' R D2 U'
24. 17.84 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 F' D' R F' D' R' U2 R D2 U2
25. 24.37 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D B' F2 U B2 D L' F' R' D' B'
26. 20.72 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 L F' U B2 R' U L B F D' R'
27. 20.96 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 R L' B' D L F' R' B2 R' B
28. 19.49 D B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U' L D2 L D L D2 B' R' B D' U'
29. 21.64 D2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B L D F' L' U2 L' D2 L2 B D2
30. 17.84 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U' R' U F2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 F' L' U2
31. 22.55 U' L2 D B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R B L2 F' D2 L U R2 D F L' U2
32. 20.25 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' B D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2
33. 23.07 B2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 D U R2 U B U R D2 L' F R2 L' B R'
34. 16.72 F2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 L' B2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' D U2
35. 20.84 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' B' R U' F U F2 L' B' R' D' U'
36. 21.74 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 F U B' F D L2 D L B2 R2 U2
37. 34.29 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B L' B2 U R2 F2 R' F R' D' U
38. 22.32 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 L' B' L F' R B' D2 B2 L2 D'
39. 24.75 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U F' L' B2 U B R2 F' L2 F' L'
40. 24.23 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' B' R U' F' L U2 R' L2
41. 17.35 R2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D L' F R' B' D' B F' D' B L' U
42. 19.18 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L U B R' B' F' R' L' D2
43. 20.82 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D L' D' R' L' F2 D' F' D' U B'
44. 20.17 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 R' U' F' D' B2 D' F2 R L2 D2 U'
45. 23.92 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 F' R B U B F' R2 B' D L2
46. 21.69 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F L2 U L2 D' F R F' D' R'
47. 23.20 U R2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F' U F' D' R' F' D2 F' L' U
48. 23.31 U B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' U' F2 R D2 U' L U L' D' U2
49. 22.62 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L2 U F2 R U F2 L B R' L' D2 L2 F' D2
50. 28.95 F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 L B F2 R' B F' D2 R' D B2 U
51. 24.35 D' F2 R2 U R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 R2 L' D F D2 L' D2 U'
52. 20.33 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R B' F R' U' B' D2 L' D'
53. 29.34 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U B D' B' U2 L' F R2 B2 D' F' R' U'
54. 22.50 U B2 D' B2 U R2 L2 D R2 L2 U B' L2 F' D2 L B2 F2 L D F U2
55. 25.86 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 D R' D2 L D B' R' U' B' R2 D
56. 21.11 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 R F D R F L2 F' R F D2
57. 24.01 L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L U B' F R D F' L' D R'
58. 24.44 R2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U B U2 L' D B' D R2 L' U' R D'
59. 24.13 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L D2 R B2 L U2 B' U2 R' L D
60. 23.30 F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 L2 U L B' U' B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' F
61. 21.04 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 R2 D' L' F2 R' D2
62. 30.32 B2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 R D F2 L D' B' F R F2
63. 21.04 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U L D' U2 L B D' U2 L' U2 F' D2
64. 26.08 D R2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B' R' F' L' U' R' D2 U' F2
65. 25.88 F2 D U' F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L B L B2 D2 R' D' R L' D2
66. 28.93 U F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' R2 F R' U' L B F' U
67. 22.84 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 F2 D B U' L2 D2 R' L2 D2 F2 D'
68. 19.34 B2 U L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 D L' F U F R D2 B' L2 F2 L'
69. 21.64 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 D' F L D R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' U'
70. 21.85 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B R' F' L2 B2 F2 U R' D F' L'
71. 19.02 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 F' D2 R' U' F' U B U2 R F D
72. 21.64 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L U2 F U' B' F D' R L2 D
73. 18.33 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 B' D' R' B' D2 U' B F'
74. 20.24 B2 U' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F' L D2 R F' D' B' R U' R2 F'
75. 23.77 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R D' R2 B' R' D' F' U2 B2 U
76. 25.40 U2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D R2 D B2 D B' U' R' B' U' F2 D2 F D U2
77. 21.36 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D B' U F' L D2 L2 B U F2 R2 L2
78. 18.35 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 R F U B2 F' L' B R B2 U
79. 22.33 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' R' F2 U' R' B F2 D2 L B' L' U
80. 18.52 U2 B2 L2 D U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U B' U L' U2 F2 U F R2 U R2 U2
81. 24.75 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R B' D' B L' U2 B D2 B'
82. 22.93 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U L' B D2 B D' R U' R D' B2 U'
83. 25.82 U' L2 B2 D L2 D F2 D F2 U R2 B' U' B2 D' F L' B' D2 R F2 U'
84. 20.05 D R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 B R' U' F D F' D' B2 F L2 U'
85. 21.75 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 L2 U L' F L2 U' B R F2 D' R2 F2 L
86. 18.10 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' U L' F2 D U2 F' D L' B' U'
87. 21.64 B2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L F U R2 F' U F2 L2 F R' U'
88. 20.59 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D U R D2 R' F' U2 R B R2 D2 L2 U2
89. 18.80 D' F2 R2 D R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D B' U' B' F' D' R2 F' R2 D L' U2
90. 18.30 D' R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 B' D F L' B2 D' R' D U2 R2 U2
91. 21.90 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U R B D' U2 B L2 U' B' L U' R
92. 21.13 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D U R2 D' L' U F' U F2 D' B' U2 R D' R2
93. 20.29 U2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B' D' L' U' L D F U2 L' D'
94. 16.52 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 F U L D' B L' F L2 B F'
95. 20.16 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L R2 D2 F U' F2 U R2 B
96. 18.70 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' F' R2 F' U' L' D' F2 R F2 L2
97. 16.87 F2 D' F2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R B R' F' D' B2 L' D2 U R2
98. 23.31 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 R' D B' D U' F' U R2 U
99. 23.48 U B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 L' B U' F R' F2 U2 B' F' D'
100. 19.47 D' L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L' D U2 B2 D' B F2 R D R' U'
101. 21.36 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 L2 D2 B D2 F L U B2 U2
102. 22.14 B2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U R U2 R2 B L B U' B R
103. 22.12 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D U2 F2 R' U' B D' B' F' D2 L2 B2 D R
104. 22.18 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 D R B L2 U' F' L2
105. 23.20 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 U2 F' R' F2 L U B R' F R2 L2 U
106. 20.20 F2 D B2 D U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R L' D' L F R U2
107. 18.79 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R D L2 B2 L U F' D' U' L2 U2
108. 24.04 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' D2 F U F' R' U' B2 D' U
109. 24.59 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L U L F' L' D B2 L2 F' L U'
110. 26.92 B2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U R2 L2 F' L D U2 R' U2 R B' U' B U'
111. 24.12 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B' D B U' R' U' B R' D F' U
112. 20.17 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R F2 D' L2 B' L' F2 R B D'
113. 20.32 U2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B R D B U2 R' B2 D' R' U2
114. 24.26 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D2 U R2 B2 L B' R2 L B R' U2 R' U R' U'
115. 17.79 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' B' L' D2 B L' B' L'
116. 24.77 D F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U F B2 L D F' U' B U' R2 D U
117. 22.02 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F' D2 U' L' D U' L B' U'
118. 25.15 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R F U' F' D2 F R D' F D2 U'
119. 23.40 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R' D R2 F L2 D L' B R F R'
120. 24.23 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' R2 U' B' D' F R L B R2 F R' L
121. 19.49 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F' D R' U' B' U L B' R2 L'



not mentioned is there's a PB 22.07 PB Ao100 :3, if only i felt as at the beginning of this as i did at the end lol


----------



## SVNooberCuber (Dec 18, 2012)

14.78 average of 5!


----------



## uvafan (Dec 19, 2012)

13.73 avg100. I'm liking the steady improvement. The last few large sessions I've done I've improved my ao100 pb by .05 to .15.

Times:


Spoiler



12.31, 14.37, 14.94, 14.02, 11.58, 13.82, 14.17, 12.53, 15.85, 12.52, 13.36, 13.68, 12.64, 15.04, 14.61, 11.82, 16.75, 12.47, 13.24, 12.44, 17.43, 12.32, (17.59), 17.50, 14.01, 11.51, (11.10), 13.09, 12.24, 14.14, 11.64, 12.22, 14.34, 14.12, 12.94, 14.14, 12.27, 11.85, (10.59), 14.62, 12.74, 14.18, 11.70, 13.64, 17.18, (18.03), 16.66, 13.68, 15.44, 13.10, 13.51, (10.70), 14.56, 16.57, 12.97, (DNF(16.84)), 14.74, (19.85), 17.52, 11.91, 12.51, 11.68, 13.66, 14.63, 14.62, (17.91), 15.53, 14.25, 13.21, (10.17), 14.39, 14.76, 15.26, 12.34, 12.24, 12.06, 16.31, 12.52, 14.29, 12.83, 13.75, 11.19, 16.91, 11.78, 12.42, 12.66, (10.17), 13.74, 13.34, 12.69, 14.34, 12.86, 14.68, 12.37, 15.20, 15.44, 15.17, 11.81, 13.51, 12.19


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got a sub 36 avg, actually sub 33 avg. of 20 for 3x3. best time was about 26, worst time was about 41. i don't have the exact times, i ex'd out of the page too early to copy paste everything. Session avg: 32.53. Thats a new PB avg of 20 for me too.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 19, 2012)

I got like 29.72 ao5 on qqtimer. Don't really keep track of ao5 or any averages at all. I should though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2012)

FINALLY!!!!!!!

2x2 1.69 AO12

1.53, 2.00, 1.88, 1.36, 1.36, (1.27), (2.18), 2.05, 1.93, 1.59, 1.28, 1.88.

Also 1.53 AO5 in there. I think that ties PB? Not sure

Edit:

1.66 AO12!!!

1.36, 1.36, 1.27, 2.18, 2.05, 1.93, 1.59, 1.28, 1.88, 1.80, 1.84, 1.47

EDIT2

HECK FREAKING YES!!!!!!!!

1.99AO100!!!!!!



Spoiler



Average of 100: 1.99
1. 1.52 
2. 1.91 
3. 1.63 
4. 2.90 
5. 1.71 
6. 2.21 
7. 1.80 
8. 2.11 
9. 1.93 
10. 2.13 
11. (1.34) 
12. 2.55 
13. 2.30 
14. 2.27 
15. 1.71 
16. (3.31) 
17. 2.52 
18. 1.63 
19. 2.33 
20. 2.40 
21. (3.19) 
22. 1.59 
23. 2.90 
24. 2.02 
25. 1.72 
26. 1.91 
27. 2.15 
28. 2.63 
29. 2.11 
30. (3.18) 
31. 1.68 
32. 2.52 
33. 2.11 
34. 1.90 
35. 2.03 
36. 2.06 
37. 1.91 F2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 U' F2 R' U' 
38. 1.99 R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U' R 
39. 2.43 U F2 U' R F2 R' U' R' U2 
40. 2.15 U R U' F R U F' U2 F' 
41. 1.40 R U' R' F2 R U' F R F' U2 
42. (3.05) U R F2 R F2 U F U2 F 
43. 1.90 U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U R U 
44. 1.78 F' R' F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 
45. 1.46 U2 R2 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 U' 
46. 1.96 U2 F2 U R' U R' U F R' 
47. 1.94 U F' R' F2 R' F R F2 U' 
48. 2.19 R F2 R' F U F U2 R' U' 
49. 2.46 F U R2 F U2 F' R2 F' R U' 
50. 2.11 F2 U2 R U2 R' F R' F2 U2 R2 
51. 2.66 U F U' R F' U' R2 U2 R2 
52. 1.53 U2 F U F' R U' R U2 R2 
53. 2.00 R F U2 F U' R U2 R U' 
54. 1.88 R U' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
55. (1.36) F U R' F' U2 F2 U' R F2 
56. (1.36) R F2 R' U2 R U R' U2 F2 
57. (1.27) F' U R' U R' F U R U' 
58. 2.18 R2 U2 F2 R' U R U2 R' U' 
59. 2.05 U' R F U2 F R U2 F' U' 
60. 1.93 F2 U2 R' U R' F R2 U R2 F' 
61. 1.59 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' R2 
62. (1.28) U F' U' F U2 R' U' F' U2 
63. 1.88 R F' R' U2 R' U R2 F2 R' 
64. 1.80 U' F U2 F' R F' U R2 U2 
65. 1.84 U2 F U2 F' R2 U R2 F' U' 
66. 1.47 U2 F U' F2 R' U2 R' F' R' 
67. 1.80 U2 F R' F2 U' F U' F U 
68. 2.03 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R F U2 
69. 2.02 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F R' U' 
70. 2.06 U2 F2 U' F2 R F' U F2 R2 
71. 2.15 R F' U2 R U F R2 F2 U2 
72. 1.43 F U2 R2 F' R F U' R2 F' 
73. 1.93 F2 U R' U F' U2 R U2 R' U' 
74. 1.90 R2 U' R F R2 U' F2 U' R U' 
75. 1.84 R F2 R2 F2 U R' F R U' 
76. 1.78 U2 R2 U' F' R U' R' F' U2 
77. 1.96 R' U F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' 
78. 2.08 R' U F' U R2 U R2 U' F' 
79. 1.59 F2 R2 F R' F R U' R U2 
80. (3.84) U2 F U F R' U2 R F2 U2 
81. 1.43 R2 F U2 R F U' R2 F2 U 
82. 1.63 R' U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U' R' 
83. 2.31 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U R F' R2 
84. 1.65 R' U2 R U R2 F' U' F' U' 
85. 2.27 F2 U' F2 U' R' F' R2 U2 R' 
86. 2.22 R F' R2 F2 U F' U' F2 U' 
87. 2.16 R' F2 R2 F2 U F' R F2 R 
88. 2.28 F R' F2 R U' F U2 F U' 
89. 1.94 F2 U2 F' R F U' R U' F' U 
90. 1.78 U F U R U R2 U F2 U' 
91. 2.61 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
92. 1.91 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
93. 1.93 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
94. 2.00 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
95. 2.03 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
96. 2.15 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
97. 1.63 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
98. 1.58 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
99. 2.02 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U' 
100. 1.78 F R U' R2 U F R' U R2 U'



1.66 AO12 

1. 1.36 F U R' F' U2 F2 U' R F2 
2. 1.36 R F2 R' U2 R U R' U2 F2 
3. (1.27) F' U R' U R' F U R U' 
4. (2.18) R2 U2 F2 R' U R U2 R' U' 
5. 2.05 U' R F U2 F R U2 F' U' 
6. 1.93 F2 U2 R' U R' F R2 U R2 F' 
7. 1.59 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' R2 
8. 1.28 U F' U' F U2 R' U' F' U2 
9. 1.88 R F' R' U2 R' U R2 F2 R' 
10. 1.80 U' F U2 F' R F' U R2 U2 
11. 1.84 U2 F U2 F' R2 U R2 F' U' 
12. 1.47 U2 F U' F2 R' U2 R' F' R'


Don't bother with the scrambles. Nothing seems right >.< and I don't know why the first half has no scrambles.

Edit3: AO12 scrambles are right. Except the 1st one looks like it was the scramble before that solve. So, scramble 1 is actually for solve 2 and scramble 2 is actually for solve 3 etc.
Not sure why qqTimer always does this.


----------



## Riley (Dec 19, 2012)

Haven't done OH in awhile, but in my first 12 solves, I got my first sub 20 average of 5. 

Average of 5: 19.75
1. 17.76 L2 U R2 D U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 R' B' R' F2 L' U' B' F2
2. 20.19 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' F R D2 U2 F D2 L B2
3. (22.90) R L2 F' B2 D B R2 F2 L F' D L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U'
4. 21.29 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B2 L' D2 U F U2 R' B' D' L' D
5. (16.99) U' F' R' D R' F' U R F' D2 R2 L U2 R B2 L U2 D2 R' U2 

The 16.99 was a PLL skip, the rest was NL.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 19, 2012)

We at SpeedSolving.com Puzzle Forum would like to wish you a happy birthday today!

Thx

1993 I'm the first one BLD tv archive + 20 = 2013. The web is big now

My human lesson 2x2 

cube story the return


----------



## uvafan (Dec 19, 2012)

32.79 avg12 OH


----------



## Julian (Dec 19, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> HECK FREAKING YES!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1.99AO100!!!!!!


Bumping for attention. This is insane, congrats Chris.


----------



## bran (Dec 19, 2012)

> HECK FREAKING YES!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1.99AO100!!!!!!



just get the world record already.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 19, 2012)

ok, self, it's kind of late, but you haven't solved a cube once in the past 2 days. just do some OH solves until you get a sub-20. it should take at least five or ten solves to get in the zone.

Solve 1: (13.73) D2 F L' R2 D' R2 B D2 U2 R B D' R L2 D' U2 L' U2 R' D2 R F U2 F' B' 

dern. alright...off to sleep.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 19, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> ok, self, it's kind of late, but you haven't solved a cube once in the past 2 days. just do some OH solves until you get a sub-20. it should take at least five or ten solves to get in the zone.
> 
> Solve 1: (13.73) D2 F L' R2 D' R2 B D2 U2 R B D' R L2 D' U2 L' U2 R' D2 R F U2 F' B'
> 
> dern. alright...off to sleep.



22.33 PLL skip lol.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 19, 2012)

jflysim 3x3 14.78 avg5 and 17.xx avg12, with 13.77 single


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2012)

2:17.31 5x5 avg5. 

(2:21.55), 2:17.74, 2:14.57, 2:19.61, (2:10.69) = 2:17.31


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 19, 2012)

Ao100: 19.56

I think my lookahead have leveled up. My previous best was 20.46 (which I got just two days ago), so this is just crazy.



Spoiler



14: 1
15: 4
16: 7
17: 19
18: 17
19: 15
20: 14
21: 10
22: 3
23: 5
24: 3
30+: 2



I also improved my best ao12 from 18.90 to 18.26, and ao5 from 17.41 to 17.40.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 19, 2012)

54.76 mega avg5 PB during cube club at school.


----------



## emolover (Dec 19, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> 54.76 mega avg5 PB during cube club at school.



How many people does your cube club have?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 19, 2012)

bran said:


> just get the world record already.



he has a 0.45 single on his channel. if only it was official...


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 19, 2012)

emolover said:


> How many people does your cube club have?



<5, it's more like a few people that fiddle with cubes for an hour than a club.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 19, 2012)

Pyraminx : Average of 12: 5.91
1. 4.84 b L U B' R' L U' L B' L U R' L' B' L'
2. 4.84 b l' r R L U' B' U' L R' U B R' L' U'
3. 5.91 b' l u L R U' L' B L B L U L' B' L
4. 5.95 b' l' r U' L U' R' B U L R L' R' B R'
5. 6.70 l' r' R' L' B U R' U R B' L B U L' U
6. 4.84 L R B' L U L' U B' L' R' L R' L' B U
7. (3.79) l' u' r' B' L U R L B' U' B L B' L' U
8. 4.71 l' u R L R B L B' R' L' R' U' B' U R
9. 7.61+ b r U' B L R' L' U B L' B L' B' L' U'
10. 7.09 b' l' B' U R B L B' U' B' L R L' U' R'
11. (7.95) b l r' R' U L R L B' L' B' U B' L U'
12. 6.58 b l' u r B' U' R' U' R' L R U' B' U' L


----------



## AndersB (Dec 19, 2012)

1:00.12 avg 12 on 4x4


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 22.33 PLL skip lol.



what orientation do you solve in?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 19, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> what orientation do you solve in?



CN CFOP :/


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> CN CFOP :/



lol what happened to zzoh?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 19, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> yayroux! how do you like it?



It's nice. I don't see it becoming my main... but who knows. But speaking of which, I got a new PB the other day... 35.xx Ao12. I haven't practiced that much.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 19, 2012)

39.94 3x3 OH average of 12

1)47.97s
L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U F L F D L' F' L' D' L F2 D2 L2 F2 L F D' L'

2)34.00s
F U R' F' U' R B2 U L' U B L2 B' U' L F' L' F L U R F U F' U'

3)46.81s
R F R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U F R D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F L B D'

4)39.94s
R B R U2 L2 B2 L B U R' U' B2 L' U2 L B D2 L2 D L B R B R2 U

5)37.98s
B U R B U' F' U R' D' L' F' D' L' B' U2 L F' L B L2 B2 L2 B2 U L'

6)38.74s
F D' B R D L' D' R2 B' R D2 R' B' U B2 L2 U2 L2 B' L' B L U L'

7)44.83s
R D F2 D' F R2 F' R B2 U' B2 U R B R2 B' U' L2 U2 B' R' U' B' U' R2

8)46.32s
U R F R2 F L' D2 L2 D L2 U F' L2 D L F R F' U' R' D' R' B' R2 D'

9)31.67s
U R' F R F L' U' R' U B L' B' U' B2 D F' D' L2 D2 R2 F' R' F D2 L2

10)40.59s
B U B U2 R2 B2 D F R B D R' B R' U L B2 L' B' L2 D2 B2 L B D

11)33.61s
F2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B R2 B2 U' R' U' B' D' B U' L2 U' L2 F U L2 F' U L

12)36.55s
R' B' U' L U' L2 D' L' U' R U B R2 F R' B2 L B' L U B D B2 D B2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 19, 2012)

AGGHHH!!! Well, my first almost sub-10 solve. PLL skip though. But had to press timer twice. When I looked up and pressed the first time it was about 9.79 but it didn't stop so I had to press again... 10.05. Sooooo close!

Edit: But I just beat all my PBs... single/Ao5/Ao12 so I'm happy.
Last Average of 12: 16.54
16.70, (21.70), 18.96, 16.76, 18.30, 17.18, 13.30, 16.49, 14.22, 17.42, 16.09, (10.05)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 19, 2012)

8.68, 9.74, 9.85, 8.66, 10.51, (7.96), (12.41), 8.78, 10.61, 9.41, 9.89, 9.45

current avg12: 9.56 (σ = 0.70)

pb comp single = pb avg12 lol


----------



## emolover (Dec 19, 2012)

Best Average of 5: 54.72
Best Average of 12: 58.93
σ: 7.21
Best Time: 49.98
Worst Time: 1:07.03
Individual Times:
56.53, 53.61, 1:06.20, 51.13, 1:05.27, 1:06.66, 1:05.73, *52.15, (1:07.03), 58.88, 53.14, (49.98)

Nice average for being in class and not practicing for a month.*


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Megaminx 1:12.00 single. PB


----------



## F perm (Dec 19, 2012)

PB Ao5, 12, 50, and 100 in this giant session! Inching ever-closer to sub-20. Gonna do some PLL-time attacks to shave off that last little bit.
Also, 20.00 Ao50 :fp


Spoiler: times and stats



times:
18.23, 22.82, 18.18, 20.99, 25.00, 19.02, 19.54, 24.79, 15.44, 19.68, 20.51, 19.40, 18.06, 28.13, 22.16, 18.30, 15.87, 21.61, 24.43, 23.35, 17.35, 40.61, 26.47, 15.83, 16.88, 30.54, 22.26, 20.04, 14.18, 22.57, 32.28, 20.92, 20.50, 22.21, 21.08, 20.42, 18.62, 21.34, 20.90, 20.69, 22.41, 16.85, 57.70, 25.26, 19.90, 21.95, 31.35, 13.59, 19.64, 20.57, 19.20, 21.96, 19.61, 23.04, 19.90, 18.99, 19.30, 20.73, 20.65, 19.24, 22.17, 25.43, 25.18, 24.76, 24.57, 19.56, 17.46, 21.83, 24.90, 19.22, 21.59, 25.94, 20.45, 18.77, 18.10, 20.56, 21.05, 17.13, 15.79, 27.92, 21.75, 38.96, 41.20, 20.21, 20.36, 21.59, 28.01, 28.70, 27.57, 20.68, 21.08, 20.54, 16.10, 18.14, 19.44, 27.27, 20.63, 22.33, 19.89, 27.63, 17.40, 19.50, 19.12, 16.78, 17.65, 18.52, 20.64, 16.83, 22.03, 20.55, 19.08, 18.73, 19.21, 22.36, 20.78, 15.33, 21.34, 19.26, 19.80, 19.02, 18.03, 22.74, 19.02, 23.17, 17.81, 21.45, 18.98, 21.26, 19.69, 19.74, 24.60, 24.24, 15.46, 23.94, 21.33, 20.30, 21.53, 27.02, 19.52, 29.34, 22.87, 21.16, 23.62, 16.25, 24.30, 19.32, 20.11, 18.11, 21.98, 23.22, 21.24, 21.62, 20.22, 19.62, 18.56, 20.18, 19.53, 15.03, 20.11, 19.05, 25.70, 29.14, 16.40, 16.32, 21.16, 19.19, 29.48, 19.39, 18.87, 20.73, 16.87, 23.11, 19.73, 18.98, 23.37, 25.77, 16.47, 16.59, 16.84, 26.02, 18.34, 19.21, 21.78, 20.08, 19.91, 20.94, 18.54, 21.67, 16.58, 20.55, 19.36, 19.27, 17.47, 24.39, 17.46, 23.55, 38.26, 25.29, 19.24, 18.81
stats:
number of times: 200/200
best time: 13.59
worst time: 57.70

current avg5: 22.69 (σ = 3.11)
best avg5: 17.26 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 20.54 (σ = 2.85)
best avg12: 18.80 (σ = 1.26)

current avg50: 20.26 (σ = 2.54)
best avg50: 20.00 (σ = 2.29)

current avg100: 20.32 (σ = 2.34)
best avg100: 20.29 (σ = 2.34)

session avg: 20.92 (σ = 2.81)
session mean: 21.44


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2012)

Forgot to mention this, 1.87 AO50. I broke PB AO5-100 in one night haha. Cameron, get on this


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 19, 2012)

Mega
number of times: 100/100
best time: 48.65
worst time: 1:25.00

current mo3: 1:02.04 (σ = 5.05)
best mo3: 56.25 (σ = 0.15)

current avg5: 1:02.30 (σ = 4.64)
best avg5: 54.76 (σ = 1.02)PB

current avg12: 1:02.87 (σ = 4.39)
best avg12: 58.89 (σ = 2.97)PB

current avg50: 1:02.29 (σ = 4.40)
best avg50: 1:01.31 (σ = 4.05)

current avg100: 1:02.06 (σ = 4.26)
best avg100: 1:02.06 (σ = 4.26)PB

session avg: 1:02.06 (σ = 4.26)
session mean: 1:02.24


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 19, 2012)

49.87 PLL time attack. good enough.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 19, 2012)

9.62, 12.24, (13.60), 11.43, 12.87, 11.91, 10.65, 12.22, (8.94), 10.94, 9.73, 10.51 = 11.21 avg12


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 19, 2012)

Rubik's cube
Dec 19, 2012 5:33:57 PM - 6:44:48 PM

Mean: 22.24
Standard deviation: 3.34
Best Time: 15.08
Worst Time: 32.50

Best average of 5: 16.99
74-78 - 16.63 (19.34) 18.85 (15.08) 15.49

Best average of 12: 18.96
67-78 - 19.06 20.67 (24.72) 17.96 22.51 20.64 18.46 16.63 19.34 18.85 (15.08) 15.49


Spoiler



1. 26.83 U F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R' F R' U2 R D U R B F D
2. 23.96 B2 D L2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U' F' D U' F2 R' B' F' D' R'
3. 19.20 D' U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R2 L' D' F D2 F2 R U L'
4. 19.61 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F' R B2 L2 B L U' R2 F R2
5. 22.04 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B U' R' D F D2 L F2 R' F U2
6. 32.04 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 D' R' D2 L U R' L' F R' B' D' U2
7. 23.85 D L2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U L' F' L U' B' R D2 L F2 U' F
8. 18.01 F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R' B D2 B2 R2 F R2 U' B' F'
9. 19.13 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U' L D' U' F D L B F' R B'
10. 22.78 U' B2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 B' R B2 U2 R' F D' R B D U2
11. 19.23 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' B' D' B' U B' R2 F L2 D'
12. 23.35 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R' B2 U' L' U2 F' R' D' B D'
13. 20.92 R2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 L D2 U' L D' L2 B' L U2 R F D
14. 19.77 U' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R D' U2 R F' D B R2 U L
15. 25.72 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' B D2 R' B2 F U L' D' U'
16. 27.43 U R2 D L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 F' R D' R' U' F' L2 F U' R'
17. 21.68 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D F2 R2 B' R U' F' L' D2 U B F2 R U2
18. 21.82 U L2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' L D' R' U' R B' L'
19. 25.44 U' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F' L B' U' R' B U B F U2
20. 19.91 D' U2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R F' L B2 F U L' D2 F L
21. 18.04 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 U' R' B2 D R' L U F' L F2 D2
22. 23.08 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B' R U' F2 L' D2 R' U' L2 F'
23. 17.62 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L U' R L' D' R2 U2 R2 U2
24. 17.00 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 R D R L' B' D' R B2 D2 U'
25. 24.75 L2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 F' L' U' L2 B' R L D R' F2 D2
26. 20.57 L2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B U' L U2 L B F' R' U2 L' D'
27. 23.74 B2 D R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L' B2 R B F L U2 F' U2 F U'
28. 22.08 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 L U' L2 B2 F2 L B L2 U2
29. 20.05 D B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U' F R B D2 F' U2 R2 D' F2 R'
30. 22.24 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 L' U R2 L B2 R F L2 U2
31. 20.26 D R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 L F2 D B' F D' L'
32. 25.64 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L F2 U' R B2 R2 U B U2 L
33. 21.18 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R F' R2 U' F L B R' D U2
34. 22.17 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D U R2 U B2 U R F2 D L U R' B' F U2 R' U
35. 22.66 D' R2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D R2 D' U2 B' D R' U' F R D' L2 D2 B'
36. 30.93 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L D F R2 B U' L2 D' R' B' U2
37. 23.97 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R D' R2 B' F' L B' D' R D
38. 21.22 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R F' D' B' U2 R' L F R' F2
39. 21.64 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' F R U' R2 D' L F' D2 U2 B2
40. 19.71 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' L D2 B2 F R2 L' F D' F2 U2
41. 23.69 U2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 B F' U F' L B' L D F' U'
42. 32.50 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B L' B' R2 B U2 B' R' B' D U'
43. 19.20 D2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F' D L' B2 R F R2 U F R' U'
44. 22.70 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 U F' R U L B' R'
45. 29.68 U F2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 R F' L F' D2 F U2 L B' L
46. 19.38 R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 L2 U F2 R' U2 B L B' D' L F U'
47. 24.01 R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R' D R2 L B2 U2 F' R B' L2 U
48. 19.79 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 U F2 U F' D2 L B' U' R' D2 B' F2 U R'
49. 24.59 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 U' B R B D R L' U2 L' F U
50. 24.51 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U' L B F2 R' U R2 L' U2
51. 23.96 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 U' R' U' R D2 U2 F' L' D' B2 R D'
52. 29.72 U F2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' U2 B' U' R' B2 U2 B' L' U2
53. 21.80 F2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F U' L' F' D B' R' L2 B L' U
54. 21.36 D R2 D2 U' B2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 F D R U2 B L D' F2 D' R
55. 21.42 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 B R D B2 D' R U2 F L U
56. 20.17 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L B' R B' R D' U2 B' D' R2
57. 26.12 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B R L2 F U F L' D F D R U
58. 21.59 D' F2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U L2 F' U2 L2 D' R U2 L' B D' L2 D
59. 23.86 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R' U' L D F' R U2 R2 D' B' R2
60. 24.42 L2 D L2 D' R2 U F2 D' U2 F2 U B L' B D' F' D B2 R2 F2 L' D'
61. 21.28 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B L U' F' R' B' L U' F R U'
62. 27.71 R2 B2 U F2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L B R2 B' U F' D L B' U'
63. 23.28 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' L' F2 D B F L' F' R U' L U
64. 23.27 D B2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' F' D2 R' U2 F' D' L' B2 D' U F2
65. 20.67 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R' B' L' F2 R U2 B' F' D2 F' D2
66. 22.19 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' D F2 U2 B2 L' F' L' B' R' F2 D'
67. 19.06 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L F L' D2 B F2 D R' L F2 U'
68. 20.67 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' U F' L B' D2 F L2 U' R D' B2 U2
69. 24.72 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 B' R' U L' D' U F2 D'
70. 17.96 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 L D U2 F R B' U2 R F'
71. 22.51 L2 D L2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F' D U R' D F U L2 D' R
72. 20.64 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D' U' F2 U R2 B2 L' F U2 B' U2 L U R B2 U'
73. 18.46 B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F' B2 U' F' L' F2 L' D' L'
74. 16.63 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L' D R' U' R U F' L U L U'
75. 19.34 L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' D' L2 B U B2 U2 L B2
76. 18.85 U L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U' F' R L2 B' D B2 R' U B L' D2
77. 15.08 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' L D2 B2 R D' R B' L D B2
78. 15.49 U R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B R F' U2 F' D L2 D F' D'
79. 27.78 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 R D' L D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2
80. 19.96 U B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 B F2 U' L2 B2 F U2 R' U F L'
81. 20.33 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D L2 U B' L D' R U2 F R U L2 U
82. 23.88 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' B2 L F U R2 B' U R' U'
83. 22.47 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U R' B D F2 R2 F L D' U R' U'
84. 21.25 R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 L D R' B R2 D' R2 F D U2
85. 18.96 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R B D2 U2 R' U2 L2 D' R B
86. 18.80 D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D R2 U L2 F' L' B2 U' B U' F R2 U' R' U2
87. 24.18 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D' B' L' F2 U B' D2 R2 U2 L'
88. 22.18 D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 R L U2 B' D U' F' D2
89. 25.61 U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' F L2 D' R B2 L F U'
90. 19.11 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' D' B2 R U' R' L' D2
91. 26.72 D' L2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 U F' U' R2 B' R L' D2 F U R'
92. 24.18 D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B' L B D2 R B2 U2 F D R
93. 22.57 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 U R2 U2 F L2 B' D2 R' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B'
94. 25.74 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' L D2 B R D2 R D U2 F' U2
95. 19.20 B2 L2 D B2 D U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' D' R' F' D2 B D B R' D2
96. 19.60 B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 D F2 L F U' B F R
97. 24.35 R2 B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' B L D2 B' U2 L U2 F R'
98. 18.38 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D F' R2 U R' B' U B2 R2 D2 B D
99. 21.96 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 D' F' U' B' R F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U2
100. 23.13 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U R' B2 L' D F' U2 R' F2 D' F2 U



PB non-rolling Ao100, PB Ao5, PB Ao12. not a bad session ahaha


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 20, 2012)

First sub 20 OH single... I know I suck
19.85
U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B R F2 D2 F U' B2 U2 L' U


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 20, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> lol what happened to zzoh?



Too lazy, and CFOP/FreeFOP/Petrus is working really well for me. I've gotten a 25.xy avg5 with it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> First sub 20 OH single... I know I suck
> 19.85
> U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B R F2 D2 F U' B2 U2 L' U



Not bad I really Suck at OH i'm 1 min slower then you.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2012)

Average of 12: 10.748
1. (9.700) R D2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L' R2 D2 R B R2 D2 F2 U' L' D U' B2 
2. (12.229) L2 F2 R F2 R B2 F2 L F2 U2 R D L U B2 F D B L D R' 
3. 10.368 U F2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R D L R' F' D U B D2 F 
4. 10.337 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F D L2 R U R D B' F2 
5. 10.728 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L R2 B2 F' D2 L B2 U' R' B F' U 
6. 11.422 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B2 L R2 U' F L R' D' U2 F' D2 
7. 11.489 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D U' R' F' L D' L2 F2 R' F' D' L 
8. 11.333 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L D2 R' B2 D' B' F L2 D' R2 
9. 10.000 F D2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F' U' R F2 L F' R2 U2 L B2 
10. 9.704 B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D' R' B2 D F' D L B D U2 R2 
11. 10.050 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F' L' U' F' R U F L' F2 D2 
12. 12.044 U D2 R U' L B U' F' B2 U B2 R L2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 L F2 L2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 20, 2012)

24.84 OH single. PLL skip.

L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L D R2 U2 L U B L' R B'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2012)

Spoiler: 11.485 Average of 100



Average of 100: 11.485
1. (9.700) R D2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L' R2 D2 R B R2 D2 F2 U' L' D U' B2 
2. 12.229 L2 F2 R F2 R B2 F2 L F2 U2 R D L U B2 F D B L D R' 
3. 10.368 U F2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R D L R' F' D U B D2 F 
4. 10.337 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F D L2 R U R D B' F2 
5. 10.728 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L R2 B2 F' D2 L B2 U' R' B F' U 
6. 11.422 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B2 L R2 U' F L R' D' U2 F' D2 
7. 11.489 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D U' R' F' L D' L2 F2 R' F' D' L 
8. 11.333 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L D2 R' B2 D' B' F L2 D' R2 
9. 10.000 F D2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F' U' R F2 L F' R2 U2 L B2 
10. 9.704 B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D' R' B2 D F' D L B D U2 R2 
11. 10.050 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F' L' U' F' R U F L' F2 D2 
12. 12.044 U D2 R U' L B U' F' B2 U B2 R L2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 L F2 L2 
13. 12.010 R F U2 F U' L B U L2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 L F2 L F2 U2 R D2 
14. 11.912 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 F' U R' D' F' R2 D' L' 
15. 13.284 F' L2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 D' U2 L F' D' R' B' R U' R 
16. 12.055 F U' R2 U R2 F' D' R' U F2 L F2 U2 L F2 R D2 R' F2 R' 
17. 12.159 D R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 B' L2 U R B U F L' U2 
18. 12.216 U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B R' B2 L' U L' D' R' B' D2 
19. 10.919 R' U2 R2 U2 F U D' B' U' L U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 
20. 11.709 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B F2 R2 B' U' F L U R2 F U' B2 D2 
21. 10.995 R F' B D' R2 L2 U' B2 L' D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 B2 U' D2 
22. 10.600 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F R' D R2 F2 R F' D B2 L' 
23. 11.959 B' R L' U L2 B2 D' F R D L2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 B' 
24. 12.027 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D' B' L2 B R2 F2 D' B R' D' 
25. 12.162 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F D F' U2 F' R' U' L R' F 
26. (17.735) U2 D' F L F' R2 L' B' U2 L2 D2 L B2 R D2 L D2 R 
27. 10.064 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 D U2 F R B U' L2 R2 U' L 
28. 10.698 U L B' L' D R U F L2 F' D' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 
29. 9.712 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R2 D L' R F' L D' F D2 F 
30. 10.135 F2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D B2 U L2 B' R' D2 U2 B2 R U' B R D R' 
31. (14.896) F2 D2 B D2 B R2 B D2 U2 F R2 D' B2 R' F' L2 D R2 D' L U 
32. 11.912 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 D B F U R' B' R2 F L' U2 R' 
33. 12.103 F2 U' R' L U' D B' D' L' F D' R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 
34. 11.210 B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F D' R2 F2 D B L2 R' U' L U 
35. 10.724 D' B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 F U' B2 L' U' F L D' F' 
36. (17.324) L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F R D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' F2 R U' 
37. 10.957 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' F' U L' R' F' R' D U2 L2 R' 
38. 10.834 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B' U R' U B' U2 L' U' R U2 
39. 11.988 F' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 F D2 L' B U L2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 
40. 10.326 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U F' L U' B' D U' R2 D2 L D' 
41. 10.203 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 R F2 L' F' D' L B2 L D' 
42. 12.707 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B' F2 U L2 B R' U L' B D' 
43. 9.746 D R D' R' D2 F B U' R' B U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 
44. 11.388 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B R B2 F2 U2 L' B R2 U 
45. 13.778 B U' L' F' L2 B' R2 B2 U' R' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' 
46. 9.995 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 L R' D' L2 F' D' U2 R2 U B2 L' 
47. 13.279 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 F' U' B F U' R2 D R U2 R F' 
48. 10.778 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U F2 D U2 L2 B' D' R' D' L2 B' F' U' L2 F' R' 
49. 10.956 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F D L2 U2 F L U2 F L2 R2 
50. 10.829 U R D L U L F R2 U F' U2 F L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 
51. 11.988 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 D' L2 U' R U2 F D L' D F2 
52. 12.293 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L B' D F R F2 D2 U2 R' U' F' 
53. 10.791 L2 F L2 U R2 D2 R' F R L' B U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 
54. 13.426 B2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' R' B2 U' F L R2 D2 R' B 
55. 12.471 B' U2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 L D' R' F D L' D' U' L' 
56. 11.407 R F2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' F' L2 R2 U' L2 D' F D2 L B' 
57. (9.293) F2 R2 B D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B L F U' F D L2 D' B' D2 
58. 11.037 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' B2 U B2 U' F D' R U B' D2 R' 
59. 11.594 D2 L2 B L2 B' F2 R2 U2 B F' D' F L U2 B D U' B2 R F 
60. 11.414 D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 R' D R' F' R2 U' F U' L' U2 
61. 11.455 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 F U2 L F' U F' R' D B2 D F2 
62. 12.889 F' D R2 L' F R2 F' D' R' B R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 
63. (16.393) D' F U D2 R B2 L D B' L B' U2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 
64. 10.947 B' L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D' U' B2 F' U F R' B2 
65. 10.329 U B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U' B' L2 D L' B' D F U B 
66. 10.825 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' F' R' U' F' L F L U' B 
67. 14.050 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 D L F D B' U2 F U F2 U R F2 
68. 11.968 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' U' R2 B2 R' B2 D' B2 R F' 
69. 12.985 B' R' F D' R2 U R2 L U2 B R2 U F2 D L2 U B2 D B2 L2 
70. 10.977 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F D2 F' D B2 R B R' F2 L2 D L U' 
71. 12.530 F' D2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' D' F' U' R' U2 F2 R U2 F' R' 
72. 9.877 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U F2 U' B2 F D L' B' R F L B' L2 F 
73. 11.570 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F U' B' R' U' F' L U' R' B2 
74. 12.830 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B' U L' F2 R2 F' L D2 L' 
75. 11.414 R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 R B' U' R' D2 B F2 R' D F U 
76. 10.033 D B R2 F U' R U' D L U B2 R F2 U2 B2 R F2 R' U2 B2 D2 
77. 11.565 R2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 F' U' B2 D F U' F' R' 
78. 11.944 L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 F' R D B' R2 F L F2 R 
79. 10.108 R L2 U2 L D' L D' L2 F' U2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 
80. (9.476) F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 D' U' F D' R D' U2 B' D2 R' U' R 
81. 11.230 L2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 F' D2 B F2 U F L' B' D' U L' D F2 U' 
82. 10.139 B2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 F R D B F' R2 D2 R2 D' B L2 F 
83. 12.369 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D F' L2 B' F2 R' D F2 L2 U2 
84. 12.830 B F R2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F U' B2 D' L B D R2 B' L R' 
85. 12.400 U' B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U B D' U2 L B2 L2 B U2 L' D' 
86. 14.226 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F L' R' B2 D U' R2 F2 L' 
87. 11.806 F2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 B D2 F' L2 D F' U' F L D2 B' D L' R' D' 
88. 12.014 U2 R2 F2 D' U R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 D' F' L' F' R' D2 R 
89. 10.762 U2 L' U R L' F' D' B' U L' U D L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' 
90. (16.844+) B U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' F' D R F2 D B' L2 B2 F2 
91. 10.444 D L F U L U2 D' R L' U R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L' B2 
92. 10.906 U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D R F' L F D' F2 L2 R B L' 
93. 11.151 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D' B D' B' U2 R' F2 D U2 F D' 
94. 13.881 L' D2 R U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 B' U' F R D' B' L' D2 B2 R2 
95. (9.281) R F2 D' B' U F D2 R' F' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 R' L' B2 D2 
96. 11.969 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 B D' R2 U' R B D2 F L R 
97. 11.062 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 D B F' D L' R' D R2 D2 B2 
98. 11.451 D2 L' F' R2 B2 U R2 U' R F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 
99. 12.230 L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B L2 D R B2 U2 R' U R' 
100. (7.769) F R U2 B2 L' D' F B' L' B D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.769
worst time: 17.735

current avg5: 11.494 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 10.299 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 11.314 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 10.748 (σ = 0.78)

current avg50: 11.610 (σ = 1.05)
best avg50: 11.332 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 11.485 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 11.485 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 11.485 (σ = 1.06)
session mean: 11.623


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 20, 2012)

5. 28.84 R' L' F2 L' D R L2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 R' F B2 R' F R B2 D2 U' B R2 D' 

Delicious OH PB single

Edit: Lololwat, PBs all round 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-12-20
solves/total: 27/27

single
*best: 28.84*
worst: 50.18

mean of 3
current: 46.71 (σ = 5.03)
best: 34.85 (σ = 1.67)

avg of 5
current: 42.71 (σ = 6.15)
*best: 36.01 (σ = 0.40)*

avg of 12
current: 40.23 (σ = 5.20)
* best: 38.32 (σ = 2.94)
*
Average: 41.32 (σ = 4.30)
Mean: 41.18

Awesome session! 



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 44.97 U' D R' F R2 B2 D2 U' F2 B' D B2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D B R' U' B L' D 
2. 40.34 L' B' U2 R U' R B L' B L' U F' B' U D L2 F' L2 F2 D B' R' U' D' F2 
3. 41.13 B D F B2 L' R2 U2 R' L' U2 R' U2 L2 F B R2 L B' R2 F B2 D2 F' D F 
4. 44.18 U D' R2 B' L' B2 D R2 L B2 U' D F' U L' B' U F B' U2 L2 R D U F' 
5. 28.84 R' L' F2 L' D R L2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 R' F B2 R' F R B2 D2 U' B R2 D' 
6. 47.25 L U2 B L R D B2 D U' B' U' B' R2 F2 R D' L2 F' L2 U' B F' L D F 
7. 42.84 R' U' F' R' B' L' D2 B2 F L' B' R L' D F2 L' U' B2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
8. 47.28 F B2 R2 L2 F2 L' R' U' D' B2 D F' U D' L2 R2 F D2 B2 U' B F L U F' 
9. 50.18 R2 L D' U2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 U F U2 D2 R' D U' F2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 
10. 41.50 F' R2 F2 R D F L' D2 B F' L' B F' R L2 U' F2 L2 R' F D U2 R D' R' 
11. 40.38 R2 F U2 D B2 F U2 F' B U B' F2 L2 U' B2 U' F U2 L2 R2 U2 B D' R' F2 
12. 35.33 L F R2 B F2 R L' B' R' D2 U2 L2 R' D' U' L2 U2 B R' L2 F B' U' R2 U2 
13. 39.61 U B2 U' L R F' R2 U2 B2 R2 L' D R2 F' L' D2 U' L F2 R B2 D2 L' F R' 
14. 44.46 L B U L2 D L2 R' B L' R' U' L2 R U2 L2 F D F' D2 L2 R D2 L2 F' L2 
15. 38.75 L' D' F2 L2 R' F' R2 U2 D' F B U' L2 D U F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R' D2 L R' U2 
16. 37.59 U2 B' L B R' L2 U D2 R' L U L2 U2 L D2 R' D' R' U2 B D B F' R2 D' 
17. 41.81 F' D L B F2 R2 F2 R D2 B' U' R' F2 D B L2 B R' U' F B2 U' R2 F R2 
18. 49.13 D' F B' R D' U' R F' L2 R' U L' R2 D' B' L' F2 L2 D' U R2 F2 L' D' R 
19. 36.41 F' R2 L' F2 D2 R U R2 U' B' R' L2 F2 R2 L D' U2 B2 U' L' R U2 L' F' B' 
20. 32.93 F2 B2 D B2 D' L' D2 L D U' B' F' R U' D2 L' U' L' F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' 
21. 36.00 U R L2 B' L' F' R2 F B2 R2 D L2 B L' B R2 U' B' F2 R2 F' D U' L2 R2 
22. 35.61 F' R F' U' B U2 F B' D' F2 R2 D' F L' F2 L D2 U2 L2 D U2 F B2 D L 
23. 37.66 F' L U F U2 D B2 L R2 B' U' F U' L2 D L R U' R2 L2 F' B D2 L2 R 
24. 37.58 R' F2 R' L' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U F2 B2 D2 F L2 D L2 B2 L' D B D2 R' D2 U2 
25. 40.90 D' U2 B2 R L D2 R2 F U D R2 F' D2 U' L2 B' L2 F' R' D2 U F2 B D' R 
26. 49.56 L D2 R' D F B U R2 D2 B' D F' L' R' U' F2 B2 U L' B2 F' L2 D B' R' 
27. 49.68 B D2 L2 B2 F2 L B R B' R2 U R L2 U' F2 R D B L2 U D' B2 U' R2 L'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 20, 2012)

3x3 OH.

Single: 13.67
AO5: 15.67
AO12: 16.67
AO100 17.93 PB (by over a second...)


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3x3 OH.
> 
> Single: 13.67
> AO5: 15.67
> ...



But... You have a 16.xx official average...


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 20, 2012)

Statistics for 12-20-2012 14:11:49

Average: 12.23
Standard Deviation: 0.95
Roux

Best Time: 9.96
Worst Time: 14.34+
Individual Times:
1.	11.67	R U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' L' R2 F' D' U B2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U L R F U
2.	13.94	D' U B2 D' U L' B L' R D2 U2 B F2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 B' F' L' R2 D U2 B
3.	11.80	R2 F' L R' B' U2 L R' B' D' U2 L B2 D2 L R D' U F L2 R2 F D2 U2 B'
4.	12.21	D' L' R' D2 L R' F' D2 F L' R' B F2 D' U' R2 D2 U2 B F' L' R2 D2 F' L'
5.	11.62	B2 F L' R2 D2 B' F' U L R2 F' D2 F U' B R2 D' F L R2 F2 D U' L2 D
6.	14.03	L2 F L R B D' U' F' U' L R' F D U' L2 R2 B' R' U' B D' U2 L' F2 R'
7.	(9.96)	L R B' D' U L' R B' D' U F' U B F U2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F' D B U2 B' R
8.	12.42	R2 B2 U' L2 B F D' U L U2 B F L' R2 D' B F' L' R2 F D' B' F2 L R2
9.	10.81	R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B U2 B F L R' U' B' D2 U2 L R2 B' F2 D2 L' B' L' U' L
10.	(14.34+)	D2 L' R U2 R' B2 F2 D U' F' U2 R2 F2 L' F U B' D2 U B' L' R2 B D' U
11.	12.77	F2 L' R D2 R F2 D2 U L2 R2 D' B2 L D2 F' D' L F L R D B' F L2 U'
12.	11.01	L' R' B2 F L' R' F' L B D' R' D' B U2 F' L2 R' D2 F' L' R D2 B U F'

Haha 

Without the +2 it wouldn't have been sub 12 so it's ok


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 20, 2012)

Yay I'm back!



Spoiler: 3x3



number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.86
worst time: 21.21

best avg5: 16.14 (σ = 0.46)

best avg12: 16.78 (σ = 0.75)

current avg100: 17.56 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 17.56 (σ = 1.22)

15.90, 15.56, 16.74, 18.17, 18.27, 17.27, 16.96, 16.30, 16.41, 20.19, 16.30, 15.59, 19.94, 16.71, 16.73, 17.77, 15.52, 20.44, 18.08, 16.21, 18.96, 17.27, 19.70, 19.64, 17.92, 18.01, 20.05, 17.37, 15.89, 16.30, 19.19, 19.08, 18.53, 16.39, 15.78, 18.03, 17.63, 17.72, 14.76, 18.60, 19.91, 19.15, 18.51, 16.59, 17.39, 16.93, 16.45, 17.91, 16.46, 19.13, 18.08, 15.71, 18.88, 16.90, 19.66, 16.82, 19.69, 18.89, 17.23, 14.76, 18.04, 19.04, 17.45, 12.86, 19.63, 16.94, 16.79, 17.11, 16.58, 18.96, 18.10, 16.14, 19.37, 16.70, 14.25, 18.03, 19.01, 18.32, 17.02, 18.01, 19.35, 14.88, 21.21, 18.49, 18.83, 18.39, 17.79, 18.71, 15.84, 17.63, 15.92, 16.67, 13.27, 17.02, 18.52, 16.74, 17.95, 16.60, 15.92, 17.52



I bet I suck at every other event now, even though I didn't lose a beat on 3x3!


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 20, 2012)

3x3:
number of times: 103/103
best time: 11.89 NL
worst time: 23.76
best mo100: 16.48 (σ = 2.08) PB
best avg5: 14.93 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 15.36 (σ = 1.16) PB by 0.03
best avg100: 16.40 (σ = 1.60) I don't care about avg100, however I'm sure this is my PB.
session avg: 16.42 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 16.50
All times: 
21.00, 13.20, 16.23, 16.93, 16.18, 21.61, 18.43, 15.22, 16.11, 14.00, 13.62, 15.91, 23.76, 16.76, 15.21, 15.90, 13.40, 15.43, 16.78, 13.90, 18.33, 17.94, 20.97, 17.47, 17.33, 13.16, 17.79, 14.83, 19.19, 15.45, 17.47, 20.35, 17.37, 15.98, 15.26, 15.43, 15.35, 15.25, 14.87, 15.51, 17.88, 14.49, 15.10, 16.72, 13.94, 17.97, 17.11, 15.36, 15.27, 18.65, 16.96, 16.71, 17.07, 19.18, 14.75, 15.60, 15.91, 15.09, 17.13, 15.67, 14.57, 15.45, 16.64, 15.46, 20.87, 19.83, 16.68, 14.12, 14.97, 19.79, 16.91, 15.55, 14.72, 13.71, 19.08, 18.59, 15.75, 17.58, 19.05, 15.30, *18.28, 14.94, 12.51, 15.57, 14.28*, 18.97, 18.35, 16.18, 16.17, 19.78, 14.82, 11.89, 17.42, 15.76, 19.65, 17.05, 17.21, 14.34, 16.81, 14.71, 18.16, 13.38, 17.74


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 20, 2012)

8.927 3x3 average

Time List:
1. (10.533) D' F2 R2 D B2 L B' U2 L' U2 F2 L D2 L U F2 U D2 R F' U' L' U L2 U2 
2. (7.890) U R' L2 B F' R U2 R D L F U L B2 R' D F2 L' D L2 R' F' L R2 U2 
3. 9.712 D F' R F R2 U2 F D U2 B' L2 B2 U D' F2 D F L' R D' B D2 U' L2 D 
4. 8.125 R2 F' D2 L U' B2 U' L2 B' F' L R' B2 U2 R' F' D U' F U' L D F U2 L 
5. 8.945 D' L D2 F2 U B L R B' L2 R' F L2 D2 B' L B2 U2 L' F R' B F' U2 L2


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

10.18 avg5 = (9.41), (13.94), 9.85, 10.92, 9.77

11.95 avg100 =
12.13, (9.41), 13.94, 9.85, 10.92, (9.77), 10.88, 13.29, 12.04, 11.89, 13.85, 12.21, 13.18, (9.76), 10.33, 12.36, 12.31, 12.34, 10.99, 13.26, 11.22, 11.97, 13.00, 10.69, 11.35, 13.39, 10.63, 11.39, (15.01), 13.24, 11.77, 12.18, 11.94, 12.35, 12.12, 10.65, 10.20, 12.81, (14.87), 11.56, 11.64, 10.59, 12.24, 12.31, 12.25, 12.71, 13.58, (8.77), 11.43, 11.01, 13.84, 12.23, 11.32, 10.88, 12.94, 11.32, 10.79, 10.20, 12.28, 12.37, 11.16, 12.15, 10.98, 12.60, 12.37, 11.17, 10.79, 10.02, (14.21), 11.90, 13.26, 11.40, (14.51), 13.16, 11.50, 12.52, 11.69, 13.50, 12.51, 11.04, 11.00, (7.87), 11.91, 11.21, 13.93, 11.42, 14.06, 11.82, 12.51, 11.61, 11.36, 12.96, (16.73), 11.74, 12.13, 12.66, 12.03, 13.01, 10.95, 11.02

3x3 is so much more fun when I'm doing well at it


----------



## uvafan (Dec 21, 2012)

4.55 avg12 of *EOLine BLD*

4.26, 6.54, 4.88, 4.41, 4.67, (3.36), 3.61, (7.66), 3.90, 4.89, 4.70, 3.59

No actual blindfold, just closing eyes.

EDIT: just got 4.30 avg12 by rolling out counting 6.54. Time to try EOL + 1 BLD.


----------



## soup (Dec 21, 2012)

New best for standard cube.. *37.81* seconds.

See here

I wonder if I'm hitting the lower time limit with the simulator. I recently got a real cube. Nowadays, it takes me ~75 ~ 105 seconds to solve a real cube. Slow, but a drastic improvement from ~5 or 6 mins.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 21, 2012)

29.18 3x3x3 single on Gabbasoft. It's really hard to turn this fast XD


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 21, 2012)

The main accomplishment here is that I can now confirm that cubing is fun again. I don't even care about the times, this is just fun 



Spoiler: 4x4



1:27.33, 1:31.08, 1:30.56, 1:27.48, 1:38.13, 1:25.40, 1:30.05, 1:25.58, 1:38.61, 1:32.19, 1:32.93, 1:27.24, 1:16.77, 1:27.28, 1:21.85, 1:26.24, 1:37.84, 1:21.08, 1:16.26, 1:35.54, 1:28.04, 1:33.71, 1:33.05, 1:25.55, 1:30.22

number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:16.26
worst time: 1:38.61

best avg5: 1:23.06 (σ = 2.78)

best avg12: 1:26.90 (σ = 6.22)

session avg: 1:29.06 (σ = 4.27)
session mean: 1:28.80


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 4.55 avg12 of *EOLine BLD*
> 
> 4.26, 6.54, 4.88, 4.41, 4.67, (3.36), 3.61, (7.66), 3.90, 4.89, 4.70, 3.59
> 
> ...




I know this may sound like a stupid question, but does this include memo or just execution?


----------



## emolover (Dec 21, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> The main accomplishment here is that I can now confirm that cubing is fun again. I don't even care about the times, this is just fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still using OBLBL? K4 is now my for fun 4x4 method.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 21, 2012)

You guys should play around with Milan :3


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 21, 2012)

emolover said:


> Still using OBLBL? K4 is now my for fun 4x4 method.



Yeah, when I picked up and scrambled my 4x4 I just solved with naturally with OBLBL, didn't even think about it. I have done a couple solves with reduction w/2pairing

Extended the average: 



Spoiler: 4x4



1:27.33, 1:31.08, 1:30.56, 1:27.48, 1:38.13, 1:25.40, 1:30.05, 1:25.58, 1:38.61, 1:32.19, 1:32.93, 1:27.24, 1:16.77, 1:27.28, 1:21.85, 1:26.24, 1:37.84, 1:21.08, 1:16.26, 1:35.54, 1:28.04, 1:33.71, 1:33.05, 1:25.55, 1:30.22, 1:27.13, 1:32.37, 1:19.43, 1:24.28, 1:36.98, 1:21.38, 1:14.39, 1:21.93, 1:23.71, 1:18.60, 1:19.95, 1:18.86, 1:22.53, 1:18.61, 1:05.81, 1:24.86, 1:10.78, 1:25.43, 1:19.76, 1:07.91, 1:23.16, 1:19.20, 1:29.55, 1:24.70, 1:14.85

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:05.81
worst time: 1:38.61

best avg5: 1:17.31 (σ = 5.98)

best avg12: 1:18.50 (σ = 5.31)

session avg: 1:25.16 (σ = 5.70)
session mean: 1:24.92


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 21, 2012)

One of my most insane sessions ever, seriously what is this wizardry :O

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-12-21
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: 28.88
worst: 45.91

mean of 3
current: 40.42 (σ = 6.29)
best: 32.00 (σ = 5.29)

avg of 5
current: 43.18 (σ = 1.30)
* best: 32.42 (σ = 4.96)*

avg of 12
current: 37.36 (σ = 5.28)
*best: 35.82 (σ = 4.92)
*
Average: 37.78 (σ = 5.35)
Mean: 37.73

Considering my average PBs before yesterday were 39.25 (5) and 42.44 (12), I can't explain how the heck this happened :/



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 45.91 R2 D U' L U F' U2 D' R' U' F U' B2 U D' L B2 F D B D2 U' B F2 U' 
2. 38.84 B' L2 B R2 D2 B2 D' F' L B2 R' U2 R2 L' F' D F D2 U' R2 B U2 B U2 D2 
3. 30.09 R U' B U2 D' L' D B U2 L' B' D2 L F' D2 F' D' F L' U F' L R' F' R2 
4. 42.31 F L' U L' D2 R' F' B' D B' R L D' F2 B2 U' R2 D2 U L2 R2 B U2 F' B2 
5. 30.16 F2 U B F' D2 U B2 D' U R B D2 U L' R' U R' B L2 B2 U' B D L' R 
6. 39.33 F' L2 F2 R L' D F L' U2 L2 R' F' R2 B' D L' R U2 F2 R D2 U2 L D L 
7. 29.00 L' B F D' L2 F L' D2 F' L2 B2 D L2 D F' B2 L' F L2 F2 D2 R B' F2 D' 
8. 38.11 B' F U' R2 F L2 D L' B2 R2 L D L2 R' F2 B' U2 L' D' U F' U D F2 U' 
9. 28.88 L2 D' U2 R F U2 L B U' L' R B R B2 U' B2 D' U R2 U2 L2 D' B' R2 U' 
10. 38.16 U R' D2 U2 B' U L F2 R' D2 B2 D B' D' B2 R L2 U' B F U' F' R F' B' 
11. 36.16 U' R F2 B2 L2 R D' U F2 L B L2 R' U' B2 F' L F' R B U F U2 F L' 
12. 43.80 L2 R F' R2 B2 U' L U' R B' L' R2 F2 L' R D2 B' R2 D L D B' U2 D2 F 
13. 41.68 R2 B L2 U2 B' D F L2 R B' L2 U2 R2 D R2 L D2 B' R2 F D' B' F L2 F 
14. 33.15 L2 F' L' D2 U2 L' R' B' R U B U B' U2 B L' D L2 F' D2 L' F2 B' U' R2 
15. 44.05 R2 L B' R' D B' L2 D B' L2 F R L2 B2 F' D F2 B' R L B' U' R L D2 
16. 44.05 D F' L U2 B L F2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 R F U D' L U B L R' F U2 F' U'


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 4.55 avg12 of *EOLine BLD*
> 
> 4.26, 6.54, 4.88, 4.41, 4.67, (3.36), 3.61, (7.66), 3.90, 4.89, 4.70, 3.59
> 
> ...



if this is memo + execution, this is pretty ****ing beast.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I know this may sound like a stupid question, but does this include memo or just execution?



Memo and execution.

@Petro Leum: It's not that hard, I just scan the cube quickly for bad edges and line edges, close my eyes, and then solve EO while thinking about getting line edges opposite. Then I solve line.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2012)

Then holy fudgestickles that's damn impressive :tu


----------



## uvafan (Dec 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Then holy fudgestickles that's damn impressive :tu



I wonder what asmallkitten could do. I'd guess sub4.


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Memo and execution.
> 
> @Petro Leum: It's not that hard, I just scan the cube quickly for bad edges and line edges, close my eyes, and then solve EO while thinking about getting line edges opposite. Then I solve line.



ik how you do it... but i would be like 5-6 secs range :/


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 21, 2012)

7x7 single 7:33.49, my 12th solvewith this cube


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Megaminx:
number of times: 102/102 
best time: 1:12.00 PB 
worst time: 1:54.57 
best mo100: 1:34.22 (σ = 8.92) PB 
best avg5: 1:24.60 (σ = 6.29) PB 
best avg12: 1:26.27 (σ = 7.03) PB 
best avg100: 1:34.24 (σ = 6.84) 
session avg: 1:34.32 (σ = 6.45) 
session mean: 1:34.32 

Yay, improvement!  2x 1:12, 2x counting 1:17 in avg12.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 21, 2012)

20.45 zzoh avg 100



Spoiler



Current Average of 100: 20.45
Best Time: 13.83
Worst Time: 27.49
Standard Deviation: 2.4 (11.8%)

1. 21.35 U D' F2 B2 L' F L' U D' F2 D L2 R F2 R2 B' D' L' D' F2 U2 R2 L D2 L' 
2. 18.85 B R D U F D' B' L2 B R2 D B2 L F R U' B U' R' L' D R2 F2 L' F' 
3. 22.46 D B D' B L U2 L' B2 L R2 D R2 F' U F B2 U2 R2 D F D F U D L' 
4. 21.79 U' D2 R2 F D B' D' L2 R2 F' U' D2 R2 F' L' D2 U' R2 U L B2 F L' D2 B' 
5. (27.49) D' U' B L' F U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' U F' D' B2 L B' U D2 L' R U2 B F L 
6. 18.12 F2 R D' B' L U' R' L' U' R L D U' L2 D' F' L2 U2 D L2 R B' L B2 L 
7. 16.98 R' L2 B D2 F2 L2 F B' U2 B' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L' F B2 L2 R2 B' L U D2 R2 
8. 20.51 F D L' B' D U2 R2 F' U L B' F' R' D2 F' U2 B2 R L' F2 R' U' B F2 R2 
9. 19.26 U D L U' R2 U2 L D2 F D2 U2 F U' F2 D U F' U2 L2 B2 D' B F L B2 
10. 22.23 F' U' F R2 B' R' F2 R2 U' D2 L U' F2 B' R L U L F2 U2 D' B2 F2 L' D' 
11. 19.87 F' L D2 R' L B U' R' F U R F2 B' D' R' L D2 R' F' B2 U' D2 R' F U2 
12. 19.13 F R' U' B L2 F D R U2 L' F R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 B R2 F B R' U' D' 
13. 21.02 R L' D' B' U2 B R' L B' R D2 F R2 L2 F' R2 L' U' B2 L U F' L2 D R2 
14. 22.89 B D2 F B' U L B2 D2 F D U2 L' B' U L' R B2 U' F' R2 B' R' U D' R' 
15. 18.98 D L B' F' U' B L' F D B F R2 U' R' B' D2 F' B2 L2 R2 U F L U' D' 
16. 15.79 F' U L2 U' D2 L2 D' F2 U R B' L2 B' D2 B D' F B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' D2 R 
17. 17.77 D B' F L R' U R2 B' F2 U' B' L2 F B D U2 B' D' R' D F2 D B2 R' B 
18. 19.54 L2 R B L' B2 F D F B2 D' L2 R' U B' F2 U2 B U' L' R B F2 L' F' L' 
19. 20.60 D' L' F' B2 R F2 L' F' L2 D2 R' D U R F2 B' R2 U' L2 F' L' F R F B 
20. 22.82 D B' D2 U B' U' R2 F' D2 L U' B U L' D2 U' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' R D2 R' 
21. 22.71 F' U B F U2 B' U' D F L' B2 R2 F B2 D2 U F L' R2 U2 B D U F' B' 
22. 19.40 B' F' R' U2 B F' R' F2 B' U2 D2 F L2 D U' F R2 U D R L2 F' B U' F' 
23. 18.25 L2 F L B' D R2 D' F2 L2 U' B' L' R' B' U2 R L2 U' R2 F' L U2 F2 D' U2 
24. 16.33 F2 B2 L R F' U2 R U B F D2 F2 L U' L' U' F L2 B2 R' U' B2 L' F D 
25. 18.07 L' B2 D' F' B2 L R' D U' F2 D' F' D B2 D R' F B' U2 L D2 B2 L U' D 
26. 21.52 U D2 L2 F' R D' B' U' R U B2 U' L' R' F2 D U R' F2 U B' F2 R D2 L2 
27. 23.83 B' D2 F2 D2 F R B2 L' B2 L R' B' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 D U L2 R' U2 D 
28. 20.71 R L2 D2 B U L2 B' U R D2 B2 F2 L F2 L' D' U F' R F' U L2 B2 R L' 
29. 21.27 U2 D' F B' L' B2 R' L' F R B' R F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L B2 F U F U R F 
30. 22.20 B D F U F' U' L R2 B2 L2 R2 D U' B L U2 D' B2 F2 L2 U D2 L U' F' 
31. 22.15 D U2 R' L2 U' D L B U2 L R' U' L R2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 L' F2 U' 
32. 19.39 B' F D' L' F R' U D' L2 U' R2 U R L F' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 B2 R2 F' B2 
33. 22.24 L2 B' L D2 R U' B2 L' F D2 U L' U L2 R B' F' D2 R D' B' F' D2 L D 
34. 15.78 U' D F U2 L' R U2 R L2 D2 L D R U2 B' U B U R U2 L' F2 L U B2 
35. 20.59 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U F U D2 L2 U B2 U2 L R' D B2 D2 F U L2 U2 D2 
36. 23.12 R U D' F2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L2 U' R D2 R' L D' L2 F R L2 U' D L' D2 
37. 18.68 L2 U2 L' U R F B' D L' F' U' B' R2 B F' D B2 R' B2 F' U F' L' F' D' 
38. 20.26 U' B D2 L' D R' U2 B2 D2 L' D2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 B' R2 L2 F' L R 
39. 22.68 L2 R U D L' D U F D' U2 B2 L' R' U' B2 R L' F2 U' F' D F2 U' B2 U' 
40. 18.23 B2 F U2 D2 R2 L' B' U' R' F2 R B' R B2 L' B U D R2 D R2 B2 R' F' B2 
41. 23.04 B F U' F' D U' L2 F R' L2 F' R2 U R D2 B2 U' R B' F' D2 B' F L2 R2 
42. 20.57 B' U' B2 F R' U' D2 L' U R D' R U L' U' R D2 L' F D2 B2 R' L2 F' L2 
43. 17.95 B' R2 D L B' R2 F R L2 U L' U' D2 F2 L' U' L B2 D U B U R' B' D' 
44. 24.02 F' B' U2 R' B' L U2 B L' F2 R L2 B D2 F B U R' B2 D R' B' R' U L' 
45. 17.32 U' F' D2 B R D' F' B' U2 R B2 D' L U F B' U2 D2 F' R' F2 L2 U2 R' D 
46. 21.01 R2 B F D2 F' R' U' L' F D R B2 R L2 B U R2 D' B' L F L' D2 F' L' 
47. 15.80 D' U2 R' F' B2 U L' D L R' B' U D B' U' B' D L2 D F' B' D' L2 F' L' 
48. 19.94 L U' F2 D' B L' R' U R2 U B L' B L D2 L U2 F' R' U L U2 B' U2 R' 
49. 23.54 F' L' B U D' L' U' R D' R D L F2 B' L2 D B D F L' B R' U' R2 F2 
50. 26.10 U R F2 L B L R D' U' R L' U' B R2 B2 L D L F R' F2 D' R' L' B' 
51. 16.39 D2 R' U2 D2 L' F' L U R2 L U B L B' L2 F' R2 U' B2 U2 L D' R B2 R 
52. 25.19 U' L2 U' R2 B' R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L B F2 U' B' D' U' R U' R D' F' 
53. 19.25 D2 U2 L R' F2 B' L2 F B U R' D2 R2 U' L' F2 R' F' U2 D2 F L B R2 F' 
54. 25.14 F2 L' U2 D' R F' D F L U' B' L R2 D' L2 F U' B2 R2 F L2 F L2 D2 F2 
55. 22.56 L' B R' L2 F2 D2 B' F U D L2 D2 B2 L U' B2 L2 R2 D' R F' U2 F' B' L 
56. 19.37 F L2 F R F2 L2 D R U2 R' B' F' L2 U' D L2 F' L2 F B D' B2 L2 D2 F 
57. 19.32 R F2 U' F2 B' R2 B' R' D R2 F2 R2 B' L U' B2 D R2 L' D2 F2 R2 D F' B 
58. 19.60 L' B2 D' R' L' D2 U B' U' L B2 D2 R L B2 U B2 U2 B' U' F2 L' D R B2 
59. 18.17 U2 L B2 F2 R2 F' R' L' B2 U' F R' L F2 L2 U F' L U F D B2 R' L2 U2 
60. 19.44 D R' D' U' F L U D B2 U' D2 F L B2 D R2 U L2 R2 F U2 B F L' F 
61. 17.87 F U' F L' F' U' D' B L' D' L' U2 D' F' B' U D R2 F R2 L' D' B' R' L' 
62. 20.38 U' B U' R F2 B D' U2 B2 U2 B F2 U R2 B' L R' D' L F B' L' U2 F2 L 
63. 23.13 D2 U F B D2 F R2 U' B' F2 D' L' R' B R L2 U B2 L2 B D2 R' B2 L' D2 
64. 19.35 L D' F2 B' L' F2 D2 B U2 R2 L B2 F2 R2 D U2 F' B' D B2 D2 U2 F' D' F' 
65. 20.88 U' F B2 R' U2 L2 F B R' F R D U L2 R' B2 L' B' U2 D R' D U' B2 U2 
66. 21.07 F' R' F' U' F' B D2 U R' F U R2 B2 D2 F U F L' R2 D2 B R B2 U2 L' 
67. 20.95 D U L R D B2 R B2 L2 R' U2 F U F' D2 B D2 U L2 B' R' L F2 R2 F' 
68. 17.32 U2 D2 B' U B2 U2 L2 U F' B' L B D U' R' F2 R2 L F' U' F' D2 U B' U' 
69. 26.11 U F' D U2 R' L' B' F' U' F L' F D2 R2 F' D' L' U2 B U L2 B' L R2 D 
70. 20.94 R2 D' R' B L R' D2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 F' D2 R U F D2 R2 F' R U2 L U 
71. 19.92 U' D2 R2 F' B2 R' B D L' U' B' L2 R' F2 B' R' L' U R' B' F2 D' U2 F' R2 
72. 24.78 U D L F L' F' R' L2 U2 D2 F' L' D R B' R U' B U2 D L2 R2 F2 B U2 
73. 22.84 U2 B' R D2 R2 B2 U' F' U' B' L2 R2 U2 B U F' D2 U' B2 U' F U2 L B' D2 
74. 19.11 U2 R F2 B L F U2 F R D' L2 U' F2 B2 L' B' R' L U' L R' D2 R2 U' B' 
75. 23.91 B' F L B2 R2 F R2 L' B L' R2 U' D2 L2 D2 U2 R F' L' R B F' U F' R 
76. 22.98 B L D' B' F2 U2 L' U' L2 R U2 F R B' L' D2 U2 F R2 L' B2 R2 B' L' D 
77. 17.69 F' U' D' F2 B2 R' L' B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 F R D2 F B' U2 F' R2 L D2 
78. 18.56 D F L B' U F' L' R' D2 R2 F' U' B2 F2 U2 D2 B L' B2 L2 U2 D R2 D' L 
79. 20.41 B L' U' R2 B F2 U2 R B2 F L' D L' R2 B' L R' D2 B F R' F2 L B2 R 
80. 21.10 R2 F L' U B' U2 B' U2 D' R2 U' L2 R D' U' B' U R F2 R L D' R' D2 F 
81. 22.60 F B' D F2 L F2 B L B D R2 F' B2 R' F U2 R2 L B' F R U' L' F D' 
82. 19.72 R' L2 B' U L2 R F U B' R B2 U' B' L2 F2 R2 L U' F D L2 U' L2 U2 B' 
83. 23.31 D U L2 D' B L F U2 B L R B2 R' F' R F B D F D' B U R U2 F' 
84. 19.71 B2 R D2 L' U' R' B L' B U' D' F' R' U D' B L D2 F2 R B R B' D2 F 
85. 15.85 R2 L' U D' L R D B' L' F' U2 B' F' D B F R U2 B' U D2 B2 L2 R D2 
86. 17.03 R L2 U' D F2 D L F B' R' U2 L' B' L' F D L D F R' F R2 L2 B F 
87. 14.75 L' F' B2 R' B2 R U' D2 L D R' U2 L' F' U L' F' R2 L' U' D2 B R2 L' F2 
88. 22.54 U' L' D F' B' D' F' R' U' F' L2 R F' R2 U' L2 B' U2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L' R2 
89. 18.05 U F' B R2 D' U' R L' D2 U2 B2 D' U2 F L' R B' F2 U L2 F2 L' F2 R' U' 
90. (13.83) U F R' U' L B F2 R2 L D L2 U2 L' D2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D U F2 R U L2 
91. 22.42 U2 D L2 R U2 R2 U2 R U D2 L2 U' R L U' R L' D2 B D2 R U' L' F' B2 
92. 19.42 L D' U B2 F' U' R' F L D F2 R' L2 B D' R2 F2 R' L2 F' L2 U' R L' D' 
93. 21.34 U' L U D L' R2 B' L2 U R' D2 B F D2 F' B D' U B' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 
94. 22.04 U R' U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' D U F U B2 R2 B D' F2 U' B' R2 D' F B' L 
95. 20.52 F' U' L B2 D2 B' U2 R D' R' F' D L D' U' B' F2 D2 U R' F' L2 F' D L2 
96. 19.50 F' U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D R L B' L R2 D2 B2 D' L' F U' B F2 L' U2 F B' D' 
97. 19.85 B' U R L2 B R' B' U R' L2 F2 U L2 U R L U2 R2 U' D2 F U' L2 R2 U 
98. 23.36 L' F' U' B2 D2 F B2 U2 D L B' L2 R F2 B L' B2 D2 L R2 F U' R' B2 F2 
99. 20.49 R' L' D F2 D2 U R' L B F L' B F2 R L F2 L' D2 L' R' D R2 L2 U2 D' 
100. 21.33 U' B' F' U' D B2 D2 F D F L F2 B U B' R' D B' F' U2 B' D L2 U2 D'


~46% sub 20

edit: and 17.37 col avg 100



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 17.37
Best Time: 12.40
Worst Time: 22.60
Standard Deviation: 1.9 (11.2%)

1. 16.68 U F2 R' F' U2 D B R2 U2 B F2 R' F U R' F' L U D L U D' F D' F2 
2. 16.77 F' R' B2 F' U' L' F U' R2 L' F2 B' R' B L F' D B2 L2 F2 R U2 F' U R2 
3. 18.63 D' B' D F2 B' R2 L' D' L' F D2 R' U R L2 U2 D' R2 L B' U D L2 F' B 
4. 16.57 U F R F2 B U R D2 B' D2 L2 R' U2 D F2 B R' F2 B' L F2 D B' D2 R' 
5. 18.93 L D2 F B L2 B R' L2 D' R' F' L B' D' B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F' 
6. 18.15 U' R U F D U B2 L' F U' B D R B' F' L R D L R2 D' U F L R2 
7. 19.30 D F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' F' L' U F' L2 U' L' D' U F2 U R2 L2 U D2 R' F2 L 
8. 15.84 U2 B2 L' B F' R' U' B2 U2 D R' B2 L' B D2 B' F2 U2 B D L B U' B F' 
9. 17.61 B F R B U L B' D B R' U F2 U2 D' B2 F R L' D2 U' F B2 U' B' R 
10. 19.58 B2 F2 R' U D' F2 B2 R2 F B' D2 R' D' R2 B' R2 F D B' R2 L2 F R2 B' F' 
11. 19.34 F L2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 F L2 R F L' B2 F2 U2 L' D' L' F U 
12. 15.75 R F U L U2 R U' L2 B R2 F B2 R B2 L2 R' U' L2 R F R' D2 L U L' 
13. 20.45 L2 F U' D2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F B2 R L U' F' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 R 
14. 17.01 R' U' F R' U' R' L F2 R' D2 U' B2 R F R B2 R B2 U' B' D2 R2 B' U2 F 
15. 19.37 U' R F R F2 B2 R D2 U F R L' U' L' B' R2 U2 F' U' L2 B2 L2 R2 B2 L' 
16. (22.60) L D2 B D2 F L' R' B2 U R' B' L U2 R2 U F2 R2 F' D' L D B' D2 F' U' 
17. 15.79 F' D' F' U2 D L U' L' D2 F2 B2 U2 B' R' L' F' L F L2 B L R2 D' U2 F' 
18. 18.20 F R U' F R2 D R' F' D R2 U R' D2 R L F' R2 U R' U2 D' R D B2 D2 
19. 19.14 L2 D' B' R' L' F2 D' R2 B2 F D2 U L D2 F2 R' D' F' U D' B R2 D' L B 
20. 17.87 R' L U2 D2 F U2 B U F D R' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 B' U R L' B' R B' D2 R 
21. 14.91 D U L B L' R' U2 F' L D2 U B F' D' U' R F' L2 F2 L2 F' B U D' B' 
22. 15.81 F' D R2 F' U' R2 B2 F U' D' L2 B2 F R B2 F L B2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 U' D2 
23. 16.77 R L' D' U2 F2 L2 R B2 F' L F' B' L' R' D F B L' R U' D B' U' F' D 
24. 14.19 D L2 D B2 D2 F U2 F' D U2 F U2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 U B2 D2 U2 R2 U L' B2 
25. 21.15 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F' U' D R2 L2 B L2 D R2 U D2 B D2 L' B2 U2 F' D2 U2 B 
26. (12.40) B2 U2 R L B2 R' L' B' R U' R' F2 U2 D F' B2 R U2 F D2 F D R2 F2 B2 
27. 20.40 F' D2 B F' U' L' U F2 D2 F' L2 B D' U' R' L' D R2 D2 R' B L R' B F 
28. 19.28 F' B2 D B D U2 B L2 B R' U F' D2 U B' F' U2 D2 L' D L B' R F B 
29. 17.89 U2 D B' L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F' R' L B' F2 D' R' B' F2 
30. 17.61 R U2 L R D' F D2 L B' R' B' U D L2 F U2 R' B2 D2 R D' R U F2 R 
31. 15.56 U2 B' R D' U' B2 R2 U' R L U2 R B' U B' R' B F2 D R' F2 B' D B2 U 
32. 16.11 U2 D' L2 U B L R' D2 F2 D L' B' D B2 U2 F' U2 F B2 R D L R B' L 
33. 16.27 F B' D' U' B2 F R2 F B D2 L' D' B' D2 R2 L' D' F R2 F' D L' R F2 D 
34. 15.78 D' R D2 U' B2 R F2 L2 R U' B2 U' B2 F U R' D2 F' R' L2 B' F' R2 D F2 
35. 17.48 R' L2 F' R2 B L B' D B' L2 U' L2 B' D2 B' R' D2 B R2 L2 B' R2 B L' D' 
36. 17.32 B' D' U2 L D2 L D' F L R F' L F' D' U2 F U' B2 D' F2 L' D R2 D2 L 
37. 21.25 B F' L F B L2 F' B2 L2 U L' R U B' U' L' U2 F2 L' R2 U B R L' F 
38. 14.24 F R U2 B2 U2 D L2 B' F R2 F B2 R L B R' L U2 D L2 B R F' D2 R2 
39. 17.74 B2 R' L' U2 L2 R D F2 R L2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B L U2 L F B R' D2 L' R 
40. 15.48 B D2 L B' F2 R' F R' U B2 D L D' F L F L' D' R' L2 D' F' R2 U D 
41. 14.93 R' U' R2 D R2 U R2 B2 D' F' D2 F L' B2 R D2 F2 R D F R2 D2 L' R D 
42. 16.57 R2 L' F' U F R' B2 R U D B' D2 B2 U' F' R' L U' L2 U R2 F' U F' R2 
43. 19.69 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B' U' R F' R' U' B' L2 B' R F' U' D L B' L F' R 
44. 15.62 R2 F2 U2 R' L F2 R2 L' D' B U' R' D' B2 F' D U2 L2 R2 U2 D R2 D2 L R2 
45. 18.27 U2 F2 B L' R2 D2 U B' F2 D R L B2 R L2 U' D L R' F' D F2 R L F' 
46. 15.34 B2 U R2 B' D' F' D' L' R D' B R' L' F L' D' U' F' D' U2 F2 R' U F U' 
47. 16.11 D2 B2 F D2 B2 D2 F' B2 U2 R L' F' R' U R2 F2 D2 B D F D' R2 L' F2 L2 
48. 13.99 U2 F U F' R' B2 L2 U B D2 F R2 B2 R B R' L2 U' F2 D U F2 U' F D' 
49. 17.99 R U' L2 U B2 L2 D U R2 L2 D F2 U2 B D2 F L B' L B F' D L' D2 L 
50. 18.53 R F' U' F' D' F' U' B L B' R' U2 L' U2 R L2 U2 B L' U2 L' R F' B' R' 
51. 17.24 B2 R2 L' D2 B F U' F L U L D' U L' F U D' F2 B L' D R B2 F R' 
52. 16.34 B2 U F2 U2 B L' B U B' D' L R2 U F' B R F' R' F2 L F2 U' R' F2 D2 
53. 14.53 F L F' D' F2 D' R' B2 F R2 D2 L2 R F' L2 B' R' B' D R2 F R U' F' D' 
54. 21.15 F L2 D U B D' R2 L2 F' D2 U F2 R' D F2 U R' B2 F2 D B2 U' F R' L2 
55. 20.65 L2 B' D B' L2 F2 B' R U D L' U' R2 L' U2 R B' U' F L2 B2 U R D' U' 
56. 18.28 F B D U2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' L' D R L2 F2 U' B L' R2 F' L U L' U2 F L2 
57. 17.80 B' D2 U' B' F' R2 L B' D2 F2 D L2 F' R2 U2 B' L F D2 U2 R L2 F U' B2 
58. 19.80 F D2 U2 L U D' B' R' U' B' L2 F L U2 F' D L F' L U2 B F L2 D U 
59. 15.42 U L2 U' R D2 F' B2 R' L' U B U' R2 U' D2 F2 B2 U' B D2 L D U2 F' U2 
60. 17.44 F' R' B2 D2 L' B' U B2 U L2 F B R' U' F' D R U' B' U2 D' F' D L B' 
61. 15.43 L B' U D B R2 L' F' U B2 D2 U' L U' L D U2 R' F U2 R2 U D' L' U2 
62. 16.37 L2 B F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L' U R B2 L' R' B F2 R B2 F R U' L F2 U2 L B2 
63. 14.51 D2 F' D R2 D' L R2 D F2 R' U' B F2 R2 F2 U B2 L F U' B U R2 B2 U2 
64. 19.79 R B2 R' F L' R2 F' R U2 R2 U' B U' D' F2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' F R2 L2 F U 
65. 18.80 B D2 F R' B' L' F L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 B' D' R B U' F' R2 B D2 R2 F' 
66. 18.34 F2 D' U B' D' L' U2 L2 B2 D R' U' L' B L2 B D' B2 R U' F B' D2 U2 F 
67. 19.15 U B' F2 R F' R2 L' B F U2 F D2 B' R' B R2 B R D2 B2 U D2 F' U2 F 
68. 18.44 L' R B' D F D' B' U2 L F2 D F' R' U' B' U F' L R' D' R' L' F D' F2 
69. 19.67 R' U2 D F D2 F2 U2 D R L B2 D2 U2 L' D B2 D' L R2 D' F B L2 B2 L2 
70. 16.03 L2 R2 F' B' U2 D' B D R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 L2 F2 L' U' B2 D2 B F2 R' F U 
71. 17.44 L2 F R F L2 F2 R2 F2 D F U D2 R F' D' L U R2 B' F L2 F2 R' F' U 
72. 14.78 D2 B2 D' U' R D' L R' D B2 U' L U' R U2 R' L D2 R D' B' L' R2 D L 
73. 20.18 B' D2 R U' D2 R B D' F2 B' R' L U' D B2 R L' F U2 R' B' U2 L' D' U' 
74. 14.92 D2 F2 B2 R2 D B' F U2 F B2 L' D2 U R D2 L2 D L' B2 D B R' L2 U2 R 
75. 16.66 R' F' D B' R2 D' R' L D2 U F' D' L' R' B2 D B2 D U B F R U2 B' F 
76. 18.43 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B D2 F L2 U2 R B D2 F' U R D' L2 D' U' B' U2 F' U L' 
77. 18.46 U' D' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R B' L' U B' L B L2 U F L F2 U2 D' F' L' F D2 
78. 20.30 U2 F B2 U L U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 B D B' R2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R' L F2 B' D 
79. 13.49 R B' F2 U' D2 B2 U F B U2 R' L D' U L' F U' D' B2 F L F2 D2 U2 B' 
80. 15.94 U R2 F' B U' R' U B' R2 L2 U' F' B2 U2 L2 B D L' R2 B' D' L D' B F 
81. 17.40 D' L' D F B2 L D F2 U' B U2 F L' D F' B' L2 R2 U2 L D' U R2 B U' 
82. 16.92 R' B F L F D2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F D U B' L' B2 R' F' L R U D' F' 
83. 15.14 U R F D2 F' R2 F D2 F' L' R' B2 F2 D' R D2 F' L2 R' B L2 B R D' U' 
84. 16.92 R L U2 B' F' U2 B F' U2 D R' F' B' D' R2 D U' L2 U L2 F2 R' B2 U D 
85. 20.16 B F2 R B2 F D L' F' B L F R' D' R F D L2 R' B' U2 L' U R2 B D2 
86. 20.97 U R2 D2 R2 L2 D U R B U' D' F' D2 B L U2 F D' U R2 D L2 D2 U2 F' 
87. 16.96 R D F2 D2 L' U' D2 B2 U' R2 L' U B2 L F' U' B' U' B2 R' D U F2 B' R' 
88. 15.61 D2 L' U F' R2 U2 B L2 D' U F' B2 U2 D' F' B D2 R' U R' B D2 L D' F 
89. 15.86 B' D2 B U R' U R' L2 D' F2 L U B2 R2 F D2 B2 D' F L2 U' B' D L B 
90. 14.77 U F L B D L' R F' L2 F' D2 R B2 D2 U R' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L F' U 
91. 14.13 B2 R' D F' B' U B' D B' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' L D F' R2 F U B' R U2 L 
92. 15.88 D R' F2 D R L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B D2 B2 R B U2 F' U F L F B2 R 
93. 17.78 F2 B2 U F' B D F2 D' F2 D' F' U2 D B R' L2 B2 F' R' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D 
94. 15.08 F U2 F2 U2 F' D R2 L F R' L' U2 R' B L' U2 R L' B' L D2 R2 L2 B2 R 
95. 18.80 D2 L F R2 L U D' L2 U B R' F2 B U' R B L' B' D2 F2 R2 U B L F' 
96. 15.21 D2 U' B R' F U D B R2 D2 B2 F L' D R D F D2 B F' U F D2 U' B 
97. 18.05 B' L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L' U' B R F U B U' R' D L' D' U2 B' L2 B2 U 
98. 20.71 R2 U' R2 L' D F2 D U F' U B2 D2 F' R2 U F B2 D' U' R U D2 F' D R 
99. 19.44 B F2 U2 L D' R2 F R' D R U' D2 F D2 R2 U B2 R F' L2 U2 D' L2 D U2 
100. 17.88 U2 B L' U B2 D2 L B L F2 B2 U L' D L2 U F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 F L D


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Memo and execution.



wth that's crazy. How fast is your execution time?


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 21, 2012)

5x5 single 1:23.88


----------



## uvafan (Dec 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> wth that's crazy. How fast is your execution time?


About 2 secs. I think about 2.5 secs memo, 2 secs execution. Not sure.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 134/134
best time: 8.478
worst time: 17.569

current avg5: 12.891 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 10.147 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 12.459 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 10.560 (σ = 0.31)

current avg50: 11.517 (σ = 1.29)
best avg50: 11.178 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 11.426 (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: 11.275 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 11.461 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 11.555

Everything except single and ao5 is PB



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Session average: 11.461
1. 12.048 R U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 F' L' D B2 R2 F' D' U2 R F' L' 
2. 13.818 R' D2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 U' R D2 F2 D2 U' B' L2 D' F 
3. 12.605 B' D2 R D' L F' D' F2 U' L' B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 R U2 
4. 11.084 B' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 D F D L' D B R U F D 
5. 13.358 L' F2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 L' D2 L' B' D2 U B' 
6. 11.723 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D U L2 F2 U' R B R2 F2 D L B U B' 
7. 10.840 R2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U B L' R 
8. 11.434 U2 R U' R' L2 U R' F D' L F2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 B2 L' 
9. 12.426 R' F D R B' R' L2 F U' L U' R2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' 
10. 10.322 U' R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 F' U' B' L2 R B2 F' L2 R2 U' 
11. 11.041 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L U' L2 F' R2 D' L2 B2 F' U 
12. 11.818 L' B L' U' D B' U' D2 L' U' L F2 R B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' U2 D2 
13. 9.766 R' F2 L D2 L B2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D' R' F' U2 L2 R U' F U2 
14. 10.496 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L D2 U' F U F R' D2 F' 
15. 11.542 U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 B F' U' L' D' F' U 
16. 10.709 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 F L2 B' D2 L' U' R D' F' L B' R' B2 L2 
17. 13.134 R' F' B D L2 B2 U L' U2 R U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B U2 F 
18. 10.918 D B2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L F2 D' L2 F' D' R' D' F U2 
19. 13.730 D F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D U' B R D U2 F' R' F D F2 
20. (15.356) R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D U L' U' B' L' B R U B' 
21. 11.826 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L B2 F L2 R' B' R' B L' B2 
22. 10.634 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L' D2 B F L' F2 L 
23. 10.784 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L U' R B U R' B' R' B D' 
24. (9.051) R' L' U' R2 B U F' R L2 U F2 U D2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 
25. 11.589 U' B' R2 U2 R' D R' F U' L U L2 F2 U F2 U F2 D B2 D B2 
26. 11.478 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F R' F L' U2 R' D' U L2 R' B2 
27. 10.372 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L F' D' R2 F R2 B' D F' R' 
28. (8.485) L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 D' U2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 
29. 13.534 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' B U B2 L2 F L' D U L' 
30. 11.621 L2 U' R2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R F' L D U2 L2 B F2 D2 
31. (9.252) U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' L U L' F' D' B' 
32. 10.622 B2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' L' D R B R' B2 F' D' L2 F' 
33. 13.132 L D2 L' U2 L' D2 L B2 R' B2 R' D' R' B' F D' F' U' B U2 
34. 13.254 D' U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F' U' L2 U2 L' D F L B' R' 
35. 10.135 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B F U' L' U' L2 B2 R' U2 B' U' 
36. 11.144 R' U F' D2 F L' D' L' U2 F' R2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 
37. 10.821 F2 L2 U2 F L2 F L2 B' D2 L2 U R' D R2 D' F U2 L' D' U2 F 
38. 10.515 D2 F R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L' F B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D 
39. 12.495 F2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R D' L2 F2 L' F' R' U B' R2 
40. (14.397) B' U' F2 U' L D' F L2 F' R D F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 
41. 11.816 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U F L2 R' F U B R2 B U 
42. 9.913 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R U L2 F' L' F R' U B2 U2 
43. 11.956 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 D B2 R' B' L B R U 
44. 11.500 B U R D' R B2 R2 B' L' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D 
45. 10.450 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R F' L' R' D U2 F' U2 B F2 
46. (15.851) F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F' L' D R' D B' D2 U2 L' R2 
47. 10.938 L2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 R' B2 L2 F' R B U' B2 F' L U' B F R' 
48. 10.473 L U' R B' L2 B' U R D' R2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' 
49. 11.271 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R' B U B2 L' B2 R U L' F2 
50. 12.385 U B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R B' R U' B2 F L B2 F' U' 
51. 10.976 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 L F R F' D2 L2 B' U R F L' 
52. 11.751 R' U2 D2 F' B2 U' B R F L' F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U 
53. 10.830 F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 F' L B2 F' R' B F' R' B U 
54. 12.823 B U2 D L2 F2 L' U' D2 F B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 D R2 U' B2 U2 
55. 10.410 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F U R' B' R U' L2 U B 
56. 11.922 D F2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 U L F R B L2 R' D2 R' D2 U 
57. 11.388 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U2 R2 D R' U B R F' U2 R2 D U2 B 
58. 10.697 R2 B F2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D' F' D2 L R F' R B U F' 
59. 11.798 R' U' B D2 L U2 R' D B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' 
60. 13.645 F2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 R D' R2 B L F2 D' R' F' R 
61. 10.627 R' U R' L U2 D L' B L' F D' B2 D L2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D R2 
62. 10.054 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U L2 B' R' U2 B' R' F' D R B L2 
63. 10.790 R F2 L D2 L D2 L D2 B2 D B2 D B2 R' F2 D B' U R' F 
64. 10.806 B R' B2 D' R U' F2 L U2 L' F' U2 B D2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 
65. 9.823 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D R D2 B2 U F' U R B2 U' F' 
66. 10.211 L2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U B L D' B' D' B' L' U2 F' R' 
67. 10.393 D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' D R2 D' F R' F L F2 D2 
68. 10.841 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 U' B' L' F2 D F2 R 
69. 11.013 F2 L' D' F' B2 L D L2 D B R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 
70. 10.307 L2 F U2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 F R' D' F' D' R2 B' L' B F' U' 
71. (16.897) U2 B R2 F2 U2 F U2 B D2 L2 B U' L2 D2 L D F U2 F R' F 
72. 10.555 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' U' B D B D' F U R U' 
73. 11.068 B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F D R F R' U L B2 D U 
74. 13.982 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 U' L' U' R U2 F' D B D2 L' R2 
75. 10.751 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' D B U B' L U2 F' R F2 U2 F' 
76. 12.141 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F' D' L2 R' U' B L2 B L F' 
77. 10.113 U R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D' R' U' B' L F' D2 L' D2 
78. 12.511 F B R L2 F2 R2 D R' U2 F R2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 
79. 11.497 D' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R' U F L' R2 D' U' R D' U2 
80. 11.145 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U F L U2 B D' L B L 
81. 12.361 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R' F2 U' B L2 F R' D B' L' 
82. 12.905 L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F U2 F' U2 F D R2 D L2 R2 B F' L' B R' 
83. 9.988 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 U' L' F' U F' L U F' R' B' D2 
84. 10.020 D2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R B' D2 R2 D' F' D U F' U 
85. 10.433 D2 B2 F D2 B F2 D2 L2 F U2 F' L' U2 R B D' B' D' F2 U' F' 
86. (8.738) F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R F R B' F2 R2 D B2 R' D2 R2 
87. 11.710 D B L' U' F' D' F U R U F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 
88. 10.047 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 F2 R D2 L B L2 D2 F2 R' B' R2 F U' 
89. 12.748 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B' D R' F' U2 B2 D' R' D2 F2 
90. 11.574 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' F' L2 D' B2 R' F' L' F' D2 B' 
91. 13.915 B F D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' D' F R' B' R B2 R B' 
92. 13.631 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F U2 F' L' B R D2 R2 D L2 B' D' F' 
93. 10.732 U B2 L' D' L F2 B' U R' U' F R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 
94. 9.652 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B U2 F U' F' D2 B U 
95. 12.252 F2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R B2 U R2 D B' F2 D2 
96. (8.478) B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 D F' U' F2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 B' 
97. 11.068 L' U R2 F' U' D2 B' U2 R B' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' 
98. 12.173 D2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D F' L' F' U' L' B' U2 R F' L 
99. 13.685 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R U2 L' U' B' F' D R2 F U' 
100. 12.212 U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' R U' F' U' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 
101. 11.968 U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B2 F' D2 F R' B2 U F2 R' B' F L2 U F' 
102. 9.923 L' U2 R D2 L' R' B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 F' D2 B2 L F D L2 R 
103. 10.214 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 L' F' D' B U B D2 U B U 
104. 11.462 R2 B R2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' U' L U R' U B F' U F R' 
105. 10.373 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R B2 R U' B F' D2 R 
106. 11.442 B2 L' D R2 F U2 F L' B L D2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 
107. 10.798 F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R' U' B2 D R' F U' B R' B2 
108. (15.525) U2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 B' L' F2 D' B' U' B' D2 F' L' 
109. 9.754 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R' D2 B D' F2 U2 R' B2 D F' L2 D 
110. 10.591 L2 U2 L B2 L B2 L F2 L' R2 F2 D L D L R B D2 F R' D2 
111. 9.841 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L' F D' B' D2 L2 U' R F2 U L2 
112. 12.834 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D L2 D F2 L' B' F2 D' L2 U' B' L' D' L 
113. 11.268 D' L2 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F R2 B F2 D' L R' F' U B2 
114. 13.211 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 F U F2 L R F D2 F D 
115. 10.692 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R D B L D' R' D2 B' U' R2 
116. 13.778 R2 L B' R F' D B U' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 U' 
117. (8.795) R2 D2 B U2 L2 F U2 B D2 F' L F' D2 U R' F' D' F' 
118. 11.119 U B2 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D R B' F' R B2 U' R' D' R' B' F' 
119. 11.017 D2 F2 L R U2 R F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F L D U' L' B D B' D R 
120. 10.082 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D L2 B' R D R' U2 L2 R 
121. 10.330 B2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 R U2 B' L' D' U B D' F2 
122. 12.143 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U B2 F L' R B' U' L' U B2 R' D2 
123. 11.446 D' B' R2 B' D R' D' L' F' U' R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B 
124. (9.068) D2 U2 B' D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L B' F D L' B R B2 L' 
125. 11.506 D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 D' U' B2 F U2 B' D' R2 D R' D' L R' 
126. 11.577 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 L' U' L2 B R' F D2 R' D2 B' 
127. 13.494 L B2 L D2 F D F2 U2 R B U D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 
128. 11.476 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L F D B U R' B2 D U F' 
129. (15.592) R2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L' R2 F D U L D2 F2 U2 B' R' 
130. 10.822 F2 L2 D U' B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 R F' D B D' L' R B2 
131. 12.639 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R F2 L B2 R' B' R U' L R' D' U2 F R2 F2 
132. 13.934 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 F' L F2 D' B U2 L U R B2 
133. 12.099 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 L D2 L2 D U L D2 R B' 
134. (17.569+) U D L' B' U2 D R2 U2 F D' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U'


----------



## Julian (Dec 22, 2012)

10.08 Ao5.

happysad


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 22, 2012)

Julian said:


> 10.08 Ao5.
> 
> happysad



Sub-10 soon?


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2012)

Julian said:


> 10.08 Ao5.
> 
> happysad



Don't worry, you'll sub 10 in no time :tu


----------



## Julian (Dec 22, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Sub-10 soon?


Hope so, but it's been 'soon' for a while now :/



ottozing said:


> Don't worry, you'll sub 10 in no time :tu


Thanks 

Also, 49.13 Ao12 and 53.32 Ao100 for 4x4


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 22, 2012)

All solves done today.



Spoiler: 4x4



1:24.11, 1:29.84, 1:28.86, 1:22.81, 1:26.52, 1:36.20, 1:06.36, 1:15.32, 1:23.63, 1:24.94, 1:21.25, 1:19.72, 1:11.21, 1:23.02, 1:19.65, 1:25.97, 1:19.96, 1:13.62, 1:29.12, 1:31.55, 1:26.80, 1:23.45, 1:30.83, 1:25.87, 1:15.36, 1:24.29, 1:12.08, 1:09.10, 1:22.94, 1:14.96, 1:07.77, 1:27.95, 1:08.35, 1:17.46, 1:19.39, 1:23.07, 1:14.83, 1:19.81, 1:17.24, 1:10.04, 1:22.72, 1:08.82, 1:13.12, 1:14.16, 1:23.73, 1:21.02, 1:18.90, 1:19.29, 1:08.15, 1:08.35, 1:24.89, 1:19.38, 1:25.16, 1:15.23, 1:22.81, 1:23.75, 1:24.52, 1:06.14, 1:12.39, 1:16.29, 1:10.06, 1:08.53, 1:27.35, 1:28.86, 1:13.16, 1:09.02, 1:21.08, 1:11.64, 1:17.78, 1:21.23, 1:09.94, 1:20.47, 1:29.57, 1:11.65, 1:12.06, 1:22.02, 1:10.71, 1:23.17, 1:17.94, 1:16.75, 1:21.00, 1:17.12, 1:24.65, 1:13.45, 1:24.14, 1:03.91, 1:17.02, 1:19.32, 1:16.78, 1:16.48, 1:29.47, 1:22.44, 1:08.04, 1:16.91, 1:06.91, 1:11.45, 1:06.95, 1:17.24, 1:19.40, 1:13.55

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:03.91
worst time: 1:36.20

best avg5: 1:08.81 

best avg12: 1:14.23 

current avg100: 1:18.39


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol

Average of 12: 2.264
1. (1.426) R2 F R F' R2 F2 U F' U' R' 
2. 1.494 F2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' 
3. (3.259) U2 F2 U R' U R U' F R2 U2 
4. 1.615 U2 R2 F2 U' F' R F U' R2 
5. 2.242 U R' F' R U' R U' R' U' 
6. 2.742 R U2 F' U F2 R' F2 R2 U' 
7. 2.747 F U2 F2 U' R' U2 F U2 F' 
8. 1.630 F' R U2 F' U2 R' F' R U 
9. 1.817 R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
10. 2.351 U2 F2 U2 R U F2 U R' U2 
11. 3.196 U' F R2 F' U F' R2 U F' U2 
12. 2.803 F R2 F U R2 F U R U2 

First 5 makes a 1.784 ao5 :3

Got all of this on video so stay tuned!!!


----------



## Username (Dec 22, 2012)

Pyraminx solve 0:80 (scramble: U' L U R' U R L' R' L U' L' R)


----------



## Jakube (Dec 22, 2012)

9.721 single (54 @ 5.55)
12.858 avg5
14.288 avg12
15.855 avg100

qcube


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 22, 2012)

5x5 average of 5 :
1:34.65, 1:31.02, 1:33.74, (1:54.57), (1:23.60) = 1:33.14


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 22, 2012)

Kind of off-topic but now I can get on qqtimer and the forums. I finally fixed my wifi. Down for three days.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Kind of off-topic but now I can get on qqtimer and the forums. I finally fixed my wifi. Down for three days.



http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm


----------



## KCuber (Dec 22, 2012)

30.69 Rw' F' L Uw' D' L Fw R' Fw R' B U2 Rw Fw F2 L' U L2 Fw2 L2 Rw F Uw' F2 Rw B' F2 Fw' Uw' Rw' D R' F' Rw' D Rw D2 R2 Rw U 
On Video


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm



Why, Michael?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Why, Michael?



I thought you needed it.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 22, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I thought you needed it.





TheNextFeliks said:


> now I can get on qqtimer



lol



I relearned EG-1 over the last couple days for the lulz.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 22, 2012)

8.37 2x2 ao5. Don't keep track of ao5 pb's but I think this one is.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 22, 2012)

3x3 PB's.

*ao100:*_ 10.025_
*ao50:*_ 9.878_
*ao12:*_ 9.698_
*ao5:*_ 8.918_



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-12-22
avg of 100: 10.025

Time List:
1. 9.555 D2 L' F' B2 D' L' B R2 B2 D F' U2 F R F' D2 B U2 B2 L F2 U B' U' B' 
2. 8.723 U' R2 D U2 B' F L U R' D2 L2 B2 R2 B L' D' U R B U2 D R2 L' U' F2 
3. 11.044 L R2 F L B2 D' B' L U B' D' R2 D2 L' U F D' B2 F' L' U F2 L U' B' 
4. 10.681 B' L' B D' F2 U B U2 F2 R F D' L R2 F2 R' D2 R F' U2 B R' D2 B2 R 
5. 10.388 R' U2 R2 U F' B' R L' D2 R U D2 L' B F2 U' L B R2 U L' F2 B L2 R2 
6. 9.934 D2 L' R2 B' D' R' U' B' D' L2 U' D2 R L2 D B2 F2 U2 B' R2 L B' R' D2 U2 
7. 9.654 D2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L' F2 D R2 U D2 R D' R2 B2 L R U F' L' D2 B2 
8. 9.434 L R F2 U' B D' F B' D' F U2 L R B D L D2 F B R2 F2 L2 F B' L2 
9. 9.070 F' R B2 F2 R' F2 L' F B' D' L2 D L R U' R' L U B2 U B2 U2 L U R 
10. 10.435 U2 R D' L B2 U2 B2 L' D F2 L B2 D2 R2 L' F2 B' L U2 F2 D' U' L2 R D 
11. 10.226 B L F' L' F2 B R2 F' U' R' B' D' F' D2 L2 F' R' L2 B U L2 D2 F L' F' 
12. 9.282 B D' L' D' L2 D' B2 D' F B2 L2 B D' B' L2 U2 R' D F L2 D U' F L R2 
13. (11.636) F2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 F D' F R' L' F' L F' D' R B R U2 B' U' B' U' 
14. 10.992 D' F' D B D2 L2 B2 U' B' L' B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 L' B' F R D2 R2 D2 L B' 
15. 10.796 U' D' R' B' U L2 U R2 L' B' L2 B L B' L2 U2 R L' U B2 U' D B2 R' U 
16. 10.004 L B' R L' D U' B2 U B2 R2 L2 F' U' L D R' F R B' F2 R U2 L D2 F 
17. 10.104 U2 D' F U2 R2 F' R' L B2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 D' L F R2 L2 B2 R2 L F L2 F' 
18. 9.013 R2 U2 L R2 D2 R' B D B' R' F' B' R2 F R2 D2 B2 U R D F2 D2 R' L' D' 
19. 9.771 B' U R' L2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 L' B2 L R D R D' L' D R2 L' D' B' F R F 
20. 10.038 R U L F D' L2 D' F' B U' F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U R L B' D B L' D B2 U2 
21. 11.196 B' R2 F' U' R U B' U B' U F' L B2 F2 U2 D L' D U2 F D B' R2 D B' 
22. 10.059 R' F' L U2 B' U B2 R L2 U' R F R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' D' R D2 L' R U' R 
23. 8.775 D2 R L U' F D R' L U D2 F' U' D B R2 B' R' B2 L B2 R L D' R' F' 
24. 10.541 B F R2 L2 B R' F2 D' L' B2 D' U L2 B D' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 U R L2 U2 R' 
25. 8.811 B' R L2 U2 B2 L2 F' B' L' B' L U2 F2 U' F' B2 D' U L' B' D2 R U' R' L 
26. (11.942) U L F2 U' D2 R' B' R2 B2 F U F L2 F2 U2 B' R' B U2 D B2 D' R L' D2 
27. 10.260 U' D' F2 U2 D2 B2 L2 U F R' L' U R L' U' D' L D' U2 L2 R' B U2 R' D 
28. 11.086 F D' U' R' U F U2 B R2 B2 D R F U L D2 L R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F U L2 
29. 10.650 L D' B' U2 D L' R2 B' R2 D2 L' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B' L 
30. 10.240 U L' B R D' R2 U' D F L2 D2 B L2 B2 F L2 U F R2 L2 F D R' U2 F 
31. 9.748 D2 U' R F L' R' F' U D2 R' U D' R' U2 R F2 L2 R' D' R L2 B2 R2 B D' 
32. 10.046 D2 U F' R' D2 R2 L' F2 D' B' F' D2 F R' L B2 L R2 U2 D' L' R D B' U' 
33. 10.797 U2 B' U' R D2 B2 L2 R F2 D R B2 F L2 U2 D2 F' D' U B F' U2 L2 D' R 
34. 9.797 L' R2 U' R2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 B D U2 L' R2 B' U B2 L' F D R D U2 R' 
35. (7.097) F2 B2 L B' L' R2 D' F R' F' L' F' B2 L2 F' B D2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F' D2 L' 
36. 11.144 B L U' R' F D2 F' R B' D R' U2 R B2 U2 D2 B2 U B2 R' L2 U' F L' U2 
37. 8.858 R B F U' L2 U D' L2 U2 R D' L' B' U' F' R2 L' U B' R' D F2 R' U' D' 
38. (12.141) U' B' F2 R2 F U' L2 B' R L2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 F' B D2 U' F L' R' D' R B' 
39. 9.927 L F' R2 D' L2 U' D' L' R D U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D R' D L2 F D L2 D2 R' D2 
40. 9.948 L U' R' U' L U2 L' B' U' L' D2 U' R2 F' L R' D2 B D2 F U F2 R F L 
41. 10.127 L' F U2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L' U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R D' U L2 B2 D R2 F' B' U2 
42. 10.352 R F R2 U2 R2 F D' U2 F B2 R L2 D B' R2 B2 U2 B F' R' B R2 U2 F2 R' 
43. 8.623 F' R F D' L' F2 D' B2 R F' U B' R B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F B' D2 U R F' 
44. 10.092 F2 B2 R' D' U L' U R L2 D L B2 L' D2 L2 U F2 R2 U L D' R' B2 R' L2 
45. 9.231 U R F B2 R' F2 B D R' L' U' F D' F' B2 D' R2 B' R U2 L2 B' L2 F' B 
46. 10.816 L' R2 F2 B' R' B' D L' D' F' R2 B L D' B R2 D2 R U' L2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 
47. 10.046 L U F D2 B L2 R D F' R' B L2 U' L R U2 R2 D2 B U F R' F2 U2 B 
48. 8.885 F2 L2 B L U' L' U' R B R D' U' B' R D2 B' R D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B D2 U 
49. 8.865 U' D2 F' B2 L B R2 D R F' D F' L2 D2 B' F D' L U R D' L2 R B U' 
50. 9.890 R2 U L R' B R B2 D2 L F2 U D2 L' U F' D2 F' R' B' L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 
51. 9.802 R B' U' R2 F L' D U' F2 D2 F D B' D F' B2 D2 B R L' B2 L2 R' B R 
52. 10.536 L' B2 U2 D2 R' U' D2 R U2 B2 U2 D2 B2 D F' U2 R' U2 B' F2 D2 B L' R U' 
53. 10.496 U2 R' L2 B' F2 U R' F2 U R' D' R F L' U2 B2 D B2 L' R' B D' L' R2 D2 
54. 10.210 R B D L' F2 D2 U' L D B2 R U2 F2 U2 D' F D2 L2 F B2 L' D R' D' U2 
55. 9.710 F L' U2 B U2 F2 L2 D' L F B2 U2 D' L2 D2 R2 B' F' R' L' U R' L' U' R2 
56. (7.949) F2 B2 D U2 F U' D' B2 L' D2 R2 L' F' R2 L2 B2 L' B F2 L U B F' R' F2 
57. 11.253 U2 R B2 U L' D' U F L B F2 U F2 R' U' L B L2 R2 F2 L D U L' F 
58. 10.337 U2 D' L B R2 B U2 F' L' R' U D2 L2 U' D' B D B2 R L2 F' U' D F' U2 
59. 10.540 F' D2 L' B2 L' F B' R U B' D' R U' L B D2 R' L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U' 
60. (6.924) R' L' F2 L2 B D' L2 F L' D B' L D F2 U' F U2 D2 L2 U F B2 L' D L 
61. 10.007 R2 D2 L2 U F R' F' R L U' F' D F2 R' F2 B L R U2 R2 D' F R L F2 
62. 10.277 F R2 F' U2 R U' L B D2 U2 L2 F' D' U B U F2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 R' L2 D 
63. (8.560) R F2 B R B L2 U L' R B2 U F2 B R D' U' B R2 L B2 L' D L2 D' R2 
64. 9.723 R' B2 D' U' F2 L' B R D' R F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 L F' B2 U' L' D' R2 F2 
65. (11.848) R L' U' B' R2 L D' U' L2 R2 U' R' U2 B' U L F' D2 L2 F2 L D2 U F' L2 
66. 10.935 R' U2 R' L' U2 D2 B2 F R2 F' R' F L' F L' U2 B U' F2 L' R' F2 R2 B R' 
67. 10.152 R F' R' B2 D' U F B D2 B L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D2 U L B D B L B 
68. 9.004 B2 D' B F' U F' L2 R F D' B' L' U2 R' B2 U2 F L F2 D B U' L B U2 
69. 10.903 B R' U2 R' F2 U' B L' F D U' B2 L' D' B' L2 B2 R B' U' L B2 L' D F 
70. 10.369 F2 D2 R' B F' D' R' B' D U B U D2 F B' D' U' R' B L' U2 D' B L B' 
71. 9.694 F2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F B D F2 L' U' D2 L' B U2 F2 L2 F D F D' B D' L2 
72. 10.720 U2 B' R L2 U B L D' U2 F2 L' D' U R U' D2 L2 F R2 D L' D2 B2 D2 F 
73. 10.336 R B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D2 B L D2 U' F' D2 F L B' D' U2 R' D B R' D2 F 
74. 9.234 B L2 B2 U F2 B2 U' D2 L2 R D2 R' F2 D R L' U L F2 B L2 D2 B' R D2 
75. 8.918 L R2 U' L' U B2 R2 U L F U R2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 B R2 U' 
76. 8.601 R2 F2 L' R F2 U L U' B L U2 R' B D2 R B' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' D B D2 
77. 9.948 B' F' L' D2 B' U D L' D2 F' U R2 L' D2 F D R' D' L' F' U B U' B2 R 
78. (8.219) D B' U R2 U2 L' D' F' L' U2 L D' B F' L F2 U L U D' R D' R2 F2 U2 
79. 10.553 L' R' B' D L2 F2 B R' F2 D' R2 D2 R' D2 U' F L' R F B' D' F' B' U' L 
80. 10.166 F2 D2 F U R B U' L U2 D' F2 R2 L2 B D' F2 D R2 U B D2 U' R' F L' 
81. 9.222 D R2 B D2 R' L2 B R2 D L' R' D F2 B L2 B L F B' R' L' F D2 F' U 
82. 10.655 F' R2 L2 F2 B2 D' B F R2 L2 F2 L' B' L2 D U L2 R2 D' U L' B2 F' R L' 
83. 10.754 R' F U2 F' R' B' F R2 L' U B2 U D' R F' U' F2 D' B R B' L2 F2 L' F2 
84. 10.281 L2 F R' B2 D' U R2 B2 U2 R' B U' L B' F2 R2 B2 L D' U2 F L' F D2 B2 
85. 9.889 B F D F' R2 D' B' L2 R2 U' F' U2 D' F2 D2 U L' D2 L F2 R' U2 B F' R2 
86. 10.487 U2 D' B2 L' U F2 U2 B F2 U2 B L' F R' B2 D' R' D' B2 D' B F2 R2 U2 L' 
87. 10.233 B' F' L' B' R' B' D2 L R' F' L2 B2 F2 U2 D2 R' D' L F2 D F' L' F' D2 F  
88. (11.599) B D2 L2 U2 B D U' L' B L B' R' D2 L2 D' R2 U B L2 B D2 R L' B' D2 
89. 9.869 R U R' U' R U2 F2 L' D U L2 R2 D2 R2 B F2 L' D2 U' B U B D' F2 U2 
90. 8.934 B U2 L2 D B U' B L' B' U' D B' D B2 F' D2 B F' D R' B2 L' D' L' U' 
91. 10.383 L2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 B L R B' L F D2 L' U' B2 U R F D R B 
92. 9.074 D' L' D B L B2 R B2 D' F2 U' D B L' R' U2 D2 F B2 L D L2 B D' L2 
93. 10.749 D' L' F2 L2 U2 L' R' F' U' L2 D2 F L2 D2 R D L2 B D F2 D2 F2 L' R' U' 
94. 10.167 F U' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' D' F R U' L' B' F' U' B F' R' F R' F2 R' L' 
95. 10.797 L' R' U F R' B U' F' U2 B' L' F L' F U' F' L D B2 D U' R' L D' B2 
96. 10.000 D' F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 R D2 F R2 L U' R2 D2 L R2 D2 F' U' L' B' U2 R L 
97. 10.278 D' U' R' L F' B' R' D F' B D2 L2 U' B F' U' B U R' L2 B' U' R2 B2 F2 
98. 9.434 B2 F2 U2 F' L R D2 L' U2 F2 D U' L2 D B' D R L U F2 B R2 B' R' L 
99. 9.953 B' D2 F' B D2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D R' L2 D L2 F L' U' R' L B' R2 U' R' 
100. 10.686 L D2 F L' D' U' L' B2 R' D2 L2 R' U' B2 L' D' R' F2 D' B2 D F B2 R U



Plus a couple good singles that were really close to PB.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 22, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> 3x3 PB's.
> 
> *ao100:*_ 10.025_
> *ao50:*_ 9.878_
> ...



Wow! 1st place in next comp?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 22, 2012)

Clock

8.79, 9.93, 10.24, 9.77, 9.36, 10.34, 8.47, (10.98), 8.70, 9.99, (8.22), 10.20 => 9.58


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am proud to say that I have officially achieved sub 10 average of 100!

PBs:

8.36 AO5

9.82 AO50

9.89 AO100.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2012)

Average of 12: 18.182
1. 20.304 U' R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F' R B2 D B F U2 L D2 
2. 18.323 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U F U' B2 D' R' U2 F2 D' R2 
3. 19.617 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L' F' R B U B L' F' U' F' 
4. (20.534) L D2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' L2 D2 U' L B R2 D U' 
5. (14.887) F2 R F2 D2 R U2 L B2 L2 R' D2 B D L U' F R' F' L F2 
6. 17.106 R2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D F' U2 L' D B2 D2 F' R D' B 
7. 19.246 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U B2 U B2 L2 U2 F R' U' L' F' R2 D' B' D' R2 
8. 15.721 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U' R' F L' U2 R' D2 F' D2 R2 U' 
9. 19.098 R2 F L2 B L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' B' R U2 B' R 
10. 17.460 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F D2 R' F' L U' R2 U B 
11. 19.197 L B' D R2 U' B U R U D B' U2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 
12. 15.751 D' B2 D R2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L U' F U2 F2 D R U F U2 

333OH PB ao12


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 7.831
worst time: 16.631

current avg5: 11.643 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 9.111 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 11.608 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 10.393 (σ = 0.84)

current avg50: 11.764 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 10.825 (σ = 0.98)

current avg100: 11.295 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 11.295 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 11.295 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 11.339

****ing lost it at the end. Ao5 and 12 and 50 is PB


----------



## Julian (Dec 23, 2012)

39.52 4x4 single!!! sub40 woo
Also 48.37 Ao12 and 52.35 Ao100



Spoiler: 39.52



R2 D' B' r2 f' r B r L' f' r2 D2 U2 R u' B' u2 r' L2 F D' U2 u2 L' F2 U2 F2 r2 u' f' r' f' U' F' r' U R' u U r'

z2 r' U' r U' r2 // yellow
y r U2 r' y' r U r' // white
z' r U x2 U' l' U r' // orange
x' r U r' x' r U' (l' r') F2 l // green
F U' l' U2 r // red, blue

u' U y' R U' R' y' R U' R' y' D R' D R u // RB, WO, WR
U' F R' F' R u' U F R' F' R u // WB, YR
R' D R u' D' x U' R' U 3l u // RG, WG
U L' U L R U' R' u' D R' D R u // OB, YO, OG

(y z) D R' F' y D' R' D
U y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
U' L U2 L' U' L U L'
R U' R' U' y' R U' R'
U y R U' R' U R U R'
U' 3f R U R' U' 3f' U' F R U R' U' F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

alg.garron


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 23, 2012)

3x3 OH 9.97 single
Scramble: L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U R D2 F2 U R U’ F R2 D U’
Cross: U R U’ R’ U’ F’ U’
F2L #1: z2 y’ R U’ R’ U y L’ U L 
F2L #2: U R’ U’ R 
F2L #3: U2 R U’ R’ 
F2L #4: y U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ U R’
LL: U’


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 23, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> *nubby PB's*



pfft, not even sub-9.88 ao100? Wuttanub.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2012)

Ugh, almost got a sub-50 4x4 single. Locked up on a T-perm 

51.75 U' r2 F' u2 f2 u' r2 u2 D U2 R2 u2 r2 U2 B R2 B D' F' r2 u2 L' f' U' r L' B L' f2 F u R r u2 F2 R2 F' B u D'


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 23, 2012)

qcube 3x3 PBs again
(11.005) (7.571) 8.520 10.395 8.694 => 9.203
9.182 12.791 10.944 (13.493) 10.710 10.791 11.005 (7.571) 8.520 10.395 8.694 11.572 => 10.460

7.57 and 8.52 were PLL skips


----------



## KCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

wtf 9x9 PB
12:50.55
splits were 8:30-3:30-50
I didn't even have a sub-14 before this solve


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2012)

Julian said:


> 39.52 4x4 single!!! sub40 woo
> Also 48.37 Ao12 and 52.35 Ao100
> 
> 
> ...



Noo, gotta catch up now!


----------



## BlueCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

Im Not Very Fast And I Got This.....
3x3=1:02 dont laugh im just getting used to my F2L it was in my begin method 1:07 and idk all the OLLS/PLLs


----------



## KCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

WTF!!!
Average of 5: 34.47
1. 37.34 U' F L' F D2 R2 D Rw' U' Fw2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 Rw' Fw2 D2 B2 Uw R' L' D B' F U' Fw D' Rw Uw B U2 Fw2 F' Rw2 B F' R2 F' Fw
2. (32.69) D Rw' B' U2 Uw F' R' B' F2 D' U Rw2 Uw B2 F2 L U D Rw2 D' B' F2 R F2 R' D L Fw Rw R B2 Fw' Rw' U2 F2 U' D Fw2 B' U2
3. 33.06 Rw D U F2 D U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 Uw B Fw2 R F2 R2 Rw2 Uw U Fw' Rw2 D U' R' Rw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 F Rw2 F' R' Fw' R2 L Rw' D Fw2
4. (39.72) D' Fw B2 Uw2 Rw Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 R' B2 D2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw2 B2 D F2 B2 R' D Fw' L' R2 Rw' D' F' Rw' R Uw R Uw2 R' D2 B R Uw2 B' U
5. 33.02 Fw' F' Rw2 Fw B U F2 Fw L2 R Uw2 L2 R2 F2 Rw F2 L2 Rw' F' D2 L2 U' D Uw R D' L' Rw B D' L Fw U' Fw2 B2 U B Rw Fw' R
On video too


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 23, 2012)

New 7x7 PBs by miles (~20 secs each)
3:49.13 single
4:03.18 mo3
4:17.44 avg21


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> New 7x7 PBs by miles (~20 secs each)
> 3:49.13 single
> 4:03.18 mo3
> 4:17.44 avg21



WOW getting closer to WR


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 23, 2012)

40.61 4x4 single


----------



## Hershey (Dec 23, 2012)

57.02, 52.26, 54.15, (49.09), (1:00.05) = 54.48

Yeah, 4x4 is a pretty dope event (in a good way).


----------



## piece popper (Dec 23, 2012)

I just got a ten of twelve that averaged 42-43 secs, I usually average about 53. I beat my PB of 31.98 with... 31.90 Big difference... With only my average. That first PB was not in one of these cubing mainias.


----------



## HEART (Dec 23, 2012)

7x7 pb : 4.28.44 this is my 3rd 7x7 pb this week, man this Ss7 is amazing


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2012)

I've officially switched to Yau:

new PBs:
avg5: 46.34
avg12: 48.33
avg50: 50.51


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 23, 2012)

28.87 first sub-30 with vh (intuitive, forgot alg for this case).


----------



## KCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

2-7 relay
8:57.88
3:52.xx 7x7 single in there


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 24, 2012)

3x3

13.98, 15.49, 13.72, (21.17), (13.52) = 14.40. Woo. PB.


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 24, 2012)

1:23.93 Megaminx average of 12, 1:21.36 average of 5

times: 1:24.90, 1:34.78, 1:23.03, (1:46.03), 1:20.65, 1:21.05, 1:26.55, [1:23.46, 1:21.43, {1:24.27}, 1:19.19, {(1:13.08)}]


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my god



Spoiler



ZZ , Awesomeee session!!!!!

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-12-24
solves/total: 25/25

single
* best: 16.69*
worst: 29.69

mean of 3
current: 25.19 (σ = 1.82)
best: 18.38 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 5
current: 23.78 (σ = 0.99)
 * best: 19.52 (σ = 1.36)* All time PB by 0.2!!! The average of 5 was at 20.01 but I rolled it shaking hands 

avg of 12
current: 22.89 (σ = 3.10)
*best: 22.09 (σ = 2.71)*

Average: 23.22 (σ = 2.71)
Mean: 23.26



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 29.69 D U2 B F U' F L2 D B2 U' R D R2 F L' D U2 L' D2 U R F2 U D2 B' 
2. 22.22 B' D U' L F' D2 U' R F B' U' L R F L U2 D R' D' R U' D' F2 U2 R' 
3. 23.96 U2 R' L' F2 D F' R F2 U' R B L' F L' B2 U' B F R D2 U' F R' L U2 
4. 21.59 U' D2 R2 F' L2 D B2 U D' L D' B U2 F2 D R' D' R2 D2 R B' U2 F L2 F' 
5. 21.40 F L' U' R2 F' L' B' F' L' F2 L' B D' U F2 D' L2 D' U B D R' B F L 
6. 29.68 D2 R L' B R' D U F L F L B' F U2 B D' B' L2 B2 F2 U B2 R U' D' 
7. 20.28 R D' R' F2 R F' B' L' D U' L B2 F' R B2 D2 F' R L2 F2 R' L2 D2 U2 B 
8. 20.44 D' L' R' U B' U2 D R L2 U' D L D' L2 D2 U' R' F' B2 U' L R U' L2 R' 
9. 24.72 L' D L F2 L' B2 F' D R2 U2 F2 R D2 R L2 F2 L' D2 L2 R2 U F R' U' B' 
10. 22.33 R' F' B' L D L2 R2 U2 D F2 L2 R U L' D' L2 D' R2 F' U D F R' L D 
11. 24.90 B L2 U2 L' D' F' L F' U2 L2 D' F2 U2 D R2 D F2 R2 U D B2 F R B R2 
12. 26.66 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B' U B2 F' L' B2 U' R F' L' D F2 R2 B D' F B' L2 
13. 19.36 L' B2 U2 R F' L B2 U' D2 B D R U2 D' B' L' R U D R L F D2 R' U 
14. 22.43 B' L U B U' L2 B L F2 R' F' R L2 D2 L2 R' D B2 L F U F D2 B' L' 
15. 21.59 U B' F' L' U2 R' F' R' B2 L2 B' L' U' D R F B2 U R L F D B' R F 
16. 28.77 U R2 U D' B D U2 R' D B2 L' U D R' U2 R2 L' D R2 F2 U' R' F2 U D' 
17. 20.47 D' F2 D' L' B' U' L' D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U D2 F L B2 L' B' F' U' D' F U' 
18. 17.97 B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F B' U' R' U F D B2 R2 B' L' R' U2 B' D' R 
19. 16.69 F2 D2 F' R2 F U R B D R F' U' D' L' F L2 B L2 F' L R F D2 F' R2 
20. 27.81 L2 U2 F' B D R L B2 F' R' D' F L' F' B' R F2 R2 D' B' L2 D2 R2 L' U2 
21. 20.13 B2 R2 D F' L R2 B L' F2 B2 D R U' F' D U R' L' B' D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' 
22. 22.93 R2 F B2 D U2 B' D F2 U2 D' R' U2 L2 F' R2 D' U' R2 B F2 D U' L' F2 D' 
23. 24.86 U2 L2 B' U2 L B2 R' B' R U2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 B2 U D F' L2 B' U R 
24. 27.15 B2 F' U F L' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F' R L2 F2 B' L2 B2 U F2 B R2 B R' D2 
25. 23.55 D2 U' F2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D' L2 F' D B2 U2 B' L2 U R' L B2 R U2 L U2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2012)

So close to sub-14!

13.48, 12.88, 14.48, 13.00, 13.13, 17.83, 12.82, 13.38, 16.19, 12.79, 17.07, 13.70, 15.10 = 14.01

Edit: 7.33 Clock single.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 24, 2012)

20.41 zzoh avg100 with no particularly good solves  to aid the average.



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 20.41
Best Time: 15.34
Worst Time: 24.83
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (10.1%)

1. 20.96 B U F2 R' F2 L U' F2 L' F D F2 R' D' B D2 B2 L2 F B2 R2 F' B2 D2 B' 
2. 18.17 L R2 U2 F' R B D2 F' D2 R F U L B' U2 F2 D' U' L2 F' R2 U2 B' U F 
3. 20.35 R2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 B' L' R' F' U' R D2 B' R2 D U R D R2 F 
4. 21.08 L2 D' B' D B R2 L F B2 U B' L2 U F' L D2 U' B2 U' B' D' R2 D2 U2 B' 
5. 20.74 R D2 B R B' R' L2 B U2 F U2 D' B' R' D' L B' F2 R2 D2 F' B D B2 R' 
6. 17.30 L U D2 L2 U2 D2 R' F' L' U2 F B L' F' U2 F' L B2 R L2 U' L' D F2 R' 
7. 17.50 F' R' L F' L' F' B R' U' D' R2 U' D' B' R2 B2 L2 B U R2 U F' B' R2 L2 
8. 20.66 F' R2 D' F2 B' U' R' U' R' B D2 F B U' R2 D U F D U2 F R2 U2 B' L' 
9. 20.88 L2 R' B D L D' L2 D' U B2 L U L R' U2 L2 F B2 U D R' F L' U2 B2 
10. 20.50 D R D2 F' R L' B2 D U' B L F R' L2 B2 F2 D2 B R2 D R' U' R' D F2 
11. 22.58 B' L B' U B' D2 B2 L R2 U2 R2 B' U' R D' U F' D L2 D' U2 R' D B2 R 
12. 24.44 L' F L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L R' U D' L2 R' F2 B' R U' L2 R' B' F U2 R2 L2 D2 
13. 22.97 R D2 F L R' B R2 F2 U' F' B L D2 B' F2 D F B U2 B L B2 R2 B2 F' 
14. 20.27 D2 B' F D' R' U' F R2 B' F2 U' B2 D2 B D' F B R' B' L' F2 U D' B2 F' 
15. 17.46 D B' L2 U2 L2 D R' U B' L' R U2 R2 B F2 U2 L' F2 L2 U' B L2 R' U D' 
16. 21.94 F2 R F' B2 L' F' U' L2 D F' D F L B' F' L2 U D' R L2 F U' F' U' R2 
17. 21.95 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 L B L' U' B' U D' R U' L U' B' U' B2 R2 U2 F D L2 
18. 19.50 U2 F2 B' D R' U2 L2 D R2 F' D' U R L2 U L2 R2 U2 B R2 L B2 F' U' R' 
19. 21.24 D2 L2 F D F2 B2 U B' F2 R2 U' B' F L B2 R F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F 
20. 23.88 D' U' L' R' F2 U' F L2 D L' F' R' B F R2 D' B D' F B L F' D R D2 
21. 21.59 F L' B L R2 U F' R2 F L D' U' F' L U B' R2 B2 L R2 U L' B2 L D' 
22. 17.90 U2 B' F' L' R2 D U B' R' U2 D L' B2 D' F' U B U D2 B2 U' L2 R' D2 U 
23. 21.34 U' D B U B' U D2 R' L2 U2 D' R2 U D B' L R D2 R L' U D' F2 L' D 
24. 19.47 U R U2 D F2 D' R2 F R2 B' R D' B' L D' U L R2 B2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 D' 
25. 18.89 R' D2 L B' U R L' U F U' R D U R2 F2 L2 U' L B2 U' L2 B2 L' D' U2 
26. 21.33 D' U R2 D' L' R' D2 L R2 F L' D2 R L D2 U' R' D2 R2 U F B U B' D 
27. 18.68 L2 R2 D B' D' U2 F2 R U D' L B2 U' F U' B R2 D2 U2 R U' D' L2 U' F' 
28. 19.07 B D2 U' R2 F' B D F B D U R D B U2 B2 F' D' U' F' U' R2 L' D B' 
29. 22.43 U' B2 D' F' U L' B2 U' B' U' F L U F' D2 F U' D2 B R F2 R F2 D' F 
30. 21.73 L2 R' D' F R2 D' U2 L D' U2 B' R2 L D B D' B R D' F' B' D F D F2 
31. 19.93 U2 D' F L B L B D' L' U' R F2 D L' F2 R B' D B' F R F U2 R2 D' 
32. 21.51 R D' L F2 R2 L D' F2 D2 U' R' B2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U F' B R' B2 F U 
33. 19.54 B' L2 D' R2 B' L' R2 U' D L B' R2 L D' L D' U R L2 D U' R' B F' D2 
34. 24.80 U' L2 U D' L' D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' L D L D2 R U' L F L2 R2 F D L2 
35. 23.99 U2 L2 D' L2 F' L2 U' R F2 R U' L2 U' F2 U F2 B2 D F' R2 L F2 U2 D F2 
36. 20.15 D U2 F2 D L' F2 B D2 L B' D B' L U R' U' D2 L' F U' R D L2 R D' 
37. 21.19 B2 U2 B U F2 L' B D L B' R L' D' L' D' F2 L' D' F2 R D2 L D L' U2 
38. 18.55 R F U2 R' L2 U F2 B2 R' U' D L R' B' U R2 B2 D2 U' L' B2 U' R D' B2 
39. 24.39 D' B' F' R2 D' L2 R2 D B' L F L D U2 R B D' R F L' R D2 L D2 F2 
40. 20.37 F L' U2 D F2 L2 R2 B F' U' F' L R U2 D2 B2 U2 D' F U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' 
41. 19.67 U' F D' F' D L' R2 F' R' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D B L F2 B' R' D' B2 F2 U L' 
42. 23.03 U' L' R U' D2 L D R' B' U2 R B L B2 D2 F2 R' U D L2 U2 R' U' L' D 
43. 19.23 U' B' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U B L2 U' B2 R2 B D2 R2 U' R' L' D2 U2 R B D' L' 
44. 18.97 R2 F' L2 U2 L' R2 F L2 U F B' U L' B' R2 D2 U F2 R D B' L F R' D2 
45. 17.66 D' U' F' R' B' L B2 L B F' R D B2 F2 L' U2 F D' B' F L' R' U2 B' L 
46. 19.29 U' L2 U B' L2 D' L' F U D2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D U' L' D' L' D2 B2 F' U B' U 
47. (24.83) U2 B' L D F L2 B R2 F D2 L U' D L' D' R' L D2 B' F2 R D' L2 F U' 
48. 20.17 B R2 B L R' F2 B D2 F' R L' F U' D B' R2 L' B' L2 F' D B U R' D' 
49. 19.45 R2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 B F' D' U L F' B' L2 F' U2 R L2 F D' U2 R2 F 
50. 23.96 D' F2 R B U L' B' U L U R' F' R2 F' D B2 R2 U2 R' F' D2 R2 D F2 L' 
51. 18.51 D B F2 U L2 F L' R' B L2 U' F2 U D' L2 U B' U2 D' F' D U L2 B' U 
52. 22.00 U2 R' F U2 R' D2 L2 F' D' B D' R F R F' L' F' R' L' F L' F' U D' R 
53. 21.93 F U2 B' U2 R2 U' D L2 U R2 F L2 F B' U R U' L R2 D' B L2 R' F D2 
54. 21.24 U2 L2 F2 U D' F2 R U2 D2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F R' F2 D2 R' F' L R2 U2 F' 
55. 22.68 B' U L R2 D' F' B R2 B D2 L' F2 L U D' L2 D2 R2 B' L' R F2 L F' B2 
56. 23.72 R D' R B' F L B2 F R F' D B L2 D L' B2 F D R' U2 D' B2 U L2 U' 
57. 18.25 U2 F' L' R2 D2 F2 U' L D U' B L' D2 B2 L U F' U F' L' B R B U2 F2 
58. 21.84 D B2 L' U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 L2 F' U B L D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U' L' 
59. 21.25 F' B D U L F2 D2 B R L2 B L2 F' R' F U2 F U F2 D' R2 F' R2 D' F 
60. 15.83 U F2 B U2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 B F' D' R L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L F2 D2 U R U2 L' 
61. 21.28 B2 L2 B L' R B' R' F2 L' U F R' F R F D2 F' U D2 L2 U F' R L' F 
62. 19.72 R2 D' B2 U L U' F2 L2 R' U2 R' F' R2 B' R D2 L R' D2 R L2 U' D R' U2 
63. 20.24 L' D B F R2 D L F2 L2 F B L2 U' D' F' R' D2 L U' D' F2 L B' F2 L2 
64. 22.61 F' U2 F2 U B' F2 U D2 F' U2 D F B' U L R' D L R2 D' U' F' B' U' F' 
65. 22.62 R L' F' B' D2 B D' F B R' B U2 F' R2 F U2 F D F L' B2 F2 U2 B R 
66. 19.67 D R D R2 U' L2 R' U' L2 U' L B2 U' D' R2 D2 R' F U2 R2 L F' R2 F' R 
67. 21.61 R' L2 U' L' F U' F' L2 F R2 L2 F U2 B L2 U2 B R D' U2 F2 B' D' U F2 
68. (15.34) D' B2 U' L' F' U' R F2 B2 R2 F R' U' R B2 L2 R2 F2 U D2 L2 D L2 R' B2 
69. 23.51 U F' U2 D' L2 D L' R' B2 F' U' B' F2 R2 F R L' D L2 D' R2 D B U R' 
70. 18.39 R B2 F2 L' R2 U2 D2 L' U' D2 B' D' F' D B' U' F2 R' D B2 R2 U' B' F R' 
71. 20.61 B' U2 B' L B U R D2 B L2 F2 B2 U2 F U' F2 L' D' F' B' R' D2 U2 R L2 
72. 19.80 F B2 D' R2 F B2 D F2 D F D R2 L' B' L2 B D' B' R2 B F' R' D' B2 U 
73. 16.29 L2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 U' F2 L' D B' D2 L' U' D2 B2 D' R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 D F' 
74. 21.40 B' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D' F' U2 B F' D L2 U D' R' B D2 L2 F U2 R2 U' D' B' 
75. 18.94 L B' U2 F' D U2 B L2 F' D2 R2 L2 B2 L U D L' F2 D U2 L2 D' F' U F 
76. 18.63 B L' D U2 L R F L2 F' R2 L2 D' B U F' D F U' L2 U' B U' B U2 L 
77. 17.72 R2 B2 U L' F2 L' D' R D F' D2 F B2 R2 D L2 U' F' D' F2 U' B' U D R2 
78. 23.51 U F' B' U2 F2 D U' B2 U' L' D' R2 D L2 D' R U2 R2 B' U2 F' U B U F' 
79. 22.03 D R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 L' F' B U2 L' D R B' F R2 D2 B' R F D2 R2 L D2 
80. 18.27 R2 U D L R F U2 B2 L2 U' D2 B2 R F L' R2 D2 R' F' R U F2 U' B' L 
81. 22.92 B2 R D2 U R2 B2 F' R2 U F' U2 L' D2 R U F' B' D' L R B2 U' R2 D R' 
82. 21.07 B R' U' R F' L2 F2 D U' L' F' B U2 R2 L D B L' F2 L2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 
83. 19.11 U2 L R2 B' D' R' D2 R2 F' L U2 D' L R' U D2 B2 R B' U R' U' D' R2 D2 
84. 22.91 U' F2 R B2 L R B R' D2 R B2 L B2 D R B2 R2 D2 R' B' D2 R' U' R B' 
85. 17.96 L U F2 U2 D2 F2 B D R2 B U B' F2 L2 D F' D B2 L U' F2 L F R B 
86. 19.06 U F' L2 F L' F' R F' D' R2 U2 R2 B' D F2 L R2 B' D U B D2 F' L F 
87. 22.84 F' D' L R2 B R2 U' F' D L U2 R2 D2 U B U' R2 L' B' F L2 U F R2 U 
88. 17.66 B' R' D' U2 L R' U L D' U R U' R' D F2 L B U' F' U D' F2 U R D' 
89. 20.30 F' R' L2 U2 R2 F D2 F R' U' L2 D' B F2 D' F' U' F2 U' B2 U' D' R B2 L' 
90. 19.46 R B U D B2 R2 U2 B' U L' U' R' F2 D' R2 B' R L' B2 L' B U R2 U' B2 
91. 17.13 D2 F' L2 R U' B' D B U' L' B' R' F2 B2 U' F' R2 L F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' B2 
92. 16.98 L' U L F' B2 D2 F2 D2 U L D2 U F2 D2 L U' F2 R' L' F2 U' F2 U' B2 D 
93. 18.85 F L F' R U2 D R2 B' L' U2 F U R F R' D2 R2 L2 B' R2 B R D R F' 
94. 17.87 D2 B2 L' U' B2 R D2 F2 L2 D R L' F' D2 F' U' L2 D F R U B' R B F2 
95. 19.04 F L' R2 F2 B L2 B' F2 D2 U B' R' U F U' L' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' U 
96. 17.50 U2 L' F2 L2 F R B R' D B' L' R2 F L D' L F L R' B2 F L' F' U' B2 
97. 21.86 L2 F' D2 B' F U2 B2 F D' R' L F' L R U' F2 L U2 D R' B R2 L' U R 
98. 19.16 D2 U' F L2 F2 B2 L U' F D F' U2 B U' R' U' D' L F R2 U' L2 R2 F U' 
99. 23.47 F' L' U L F2 D R2 D U' F2 L' F2 L' B D' L' R D R' D2 L2 U R' U2 D2 
100. 18.50 F R' D' B' R2 L2 B' D U2 R' F2 L2 R' B' D' U2 B R2 D R' F2 D F' D L2



with 45% sub-20.


----------



## Riley (Dec 24, 2012)

I quit CN after doing it very a month. 93rd solve in of non-CN, I finally broke my PB single, which I've had at 6.85 (LL skip) since July 4th.

6.72 PLL skip.



Spoiler



D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R F' D2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' R F'
z2 // Inspection
B’ R2 U L2 y2 U2 R U’ R’ D2 // X-Cross
R’ U R // F2L 2
U’ L’ U L U’ L U L’ // F2L 3
y' R U2 R2’ F R F’ // F2L 4
U2 F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // OLL
U’ // PLL (skip)


----------



## leonparfitt (Dec 24, 2012)

4x4 PB average 5 & 12

the times in *BOLD* is a 50.00 average 5!! so close to sub 50


Average of 12: *51.46*
1. 51.72 Rw L F' D Fw B Uw Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw' R' L B2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 Uw Rw' U L2 Uw' U Rw2 B L Fw U R2 U L2 B' L2 R Rw' D2 B Uw 
2. (48.27) L F' D2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 R Rw' Uw' Fw U2 Rw Uw F Uw2 B2 U2 Rw' F2 Fw2 D' R' L2 F' L' Uw' Rw' F' R' Fw R F L' Rw2 B L Uw' R Uw Rw 
3. (57.93) R2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 R F2 L2 Rw F D F' Uw2 Rw B R U' R F' Uw2 Fw2 F2 B D' R' L' Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 D Uw' U Fw' F' Rw2 Uw2 L' D2 L' B' 
4. 55.43 U' Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R L' Uw' Fw2 D U Rw' Uw' Rw Uw2 L2 B U' Uw L F Uw U' L2 F Fw2 Uw2 F Uw' U2 D2 L D' L2 R2 
*5. 48.46 U Rw2 R2 U' D Uw2 L2 F Rw Fw' F' Uw' B' Fw2 U' R2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 B' Rw F B Uw' Rw U' F D' Rw D F U2 Uw2 D F2 U2 D2 B Rw2 D' 
6. 55.93 B2 Uw2 F2 R Uw L' Fw' Uw U2 Fw U2 Fw2 B' L' R' Rw Uw2 U2 D2 Rw2 L2 B Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw F2 D' F' R U2 Rw' D Uw2 L2 U' F Rw 
7. 49.24 Fw U L' Fw' F2 D' Fw R2 Fw' L2 R' U' D Rw' F Uw R' D2 Fw2 Uw' D2 B2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B L Fw R2 U' Fw' L R2 D Uw Rw' L F2 D 
8. 49.60 Uw U' B F Uw' U2 D L2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 U L' R U2 D Fw2 R2 U' F Uw B2 D' U' Uw B2 R Rw Uw' R' B' D2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw Uw' B2 U L 
9. 51.15 Rw' Fw' F U Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Rw Uw2 D2 R B L2 U B' U Uw Rw R2 Uw2 F D' R' Fw D' R' F' U' B2 R2 Uw U2 D' L' Rw Uw2 U R2 U2 *
10. 52.34 L2 Fw' B Rw' Uw' F R2 D' R D Uw' B2 F' D2 Fw D' B2 F L' Rw' U' L B Fw Uw' B' R2 Uw2 Fw R2 Uw' Fw F2 Rw Fw2 L2 B' R2 F' B 
11. 48.95 D2 R2 F R' L2 Rw' B R B' Fw' U F U2 B2 R F Rw B2 Fw' Uw2 U D2 L' U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' B D2 B R F' Fw R' Rw' D' R2 
12. 51.79 Rw' F L2 F' L2 D' R' L B' L2 U Uw' Fw2 Rw R' U R B' D Fw' U2 B Rw2 F2 Rw' B' R2 Rw2 U2 B' R Uw' B' L' B U' F D2 F2 Uw


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 24, 2012)

My new 4x4 PB by almost 4 seconds...
38.18 R' U B2 Rw L' Uw' Fw' L' Rw' U2 F' D' Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw D L2 Rw Fw' R L2 Uw B' D B Fw' U Rw2
The start was ok (in Yau), but the solve was awesome and NP at the end


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 24, 2012)

2x2 PB average of 5:

Average of 5: 2.26
1. 2.28 R2 F R U F2 U' R' U' R' 
2. 2.58 U R U2 R' F2 R F' R2 U' 
3. (1.59) F2 U2 F U2 F2 U' R U R' 
4. (4.69) F U2 R' F R' U F2 U' F2 
5. 1.93 U R' U' R U F R' F' U


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 24, 2012)

Megaminx
Dec 24, 2012 2:55:31 PM - 3:25:13 PM

Mean: 56.64
Average: 56.83
Best time: 47.91
Median: 56.72
Worst time: 1:02.98
Standard deviation: 4.17

Best average of 5: 53.46
10-14 - 52.40 52.49 (58.68) 55.50 (51.91)

Best average of 12: 56.44
3-14 - 54.25 55.21 58.98 56.72 59.10 1:01.10 (1:02.98) 52.40 52.49 58.68 55.50 (51.91)

:3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 24, 2012)

Yay! 6.46 2x2 ao5

1	5.31s F2 U R U R2 F U' F U'	
2	6.15s F R' F U' R2 F U2 F2	
3	6.43s U2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U2 F2	
4	10.03s F' U2 R U R' U F' U R	
5	6.81s R' U' R U' R2 F' R F R2 U'

5.31 is PB also.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 24, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> 2x2 PB average of 5:
> 
> Average of 5: 2.26
> 1. 2.28 R2 F R U F2 U' R' U' R'
> ...



Nice job :tu How many of these did you one look?


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 24, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> 2x2 PB average of 5:
> 
> Average of 5: 2.26
> 1. 2.28 R2 F R U F2 U' R' U' R'
> ...



Those were such nice scrambles, I got a 2.243 avg with them. Good average for you too.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Nice job :tu How many of these did you one look?



2 of them. I am not good at 1 looking and I might start learning EG


----------



## ottozing (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd reccomend only learning EG-1 when you can comfotably 1 look all 3 move layers and EG-2 when you can comfortably 1 look most 4 move layers.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2012)

6.44 Clock single!! 

Edit: 1:05.44 4x4 avg12.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 25, 2012)

4x4

(1:05.53), 1:16.41, 1:09.11, 1:15.61, 1:07.47, 1:08.52, (1:20.55), 1:15.09, 1:07.87, 1:12.70, 1:16.03, 1:06.20 = 1:11.50

Really good. I was on a hot streak.


----------



## Julian (Dec 25, 2012)

7.93


----------



## Username (Dec 25, 2012)

I've recently gotten:
my first sub 25 avg5, my first sub 20 single, (3x3)
My first sub2 avg and single, first sub 1.30 single (4x4)


----------



## danfresh666 (Dec 25, 2012)

i just made a sub 50 seconds pb with roux method after 1 month of cubing


----------



## emolover (Dec 25, 2012)

Got my 9x9 today.

17:33.85
18:07.68, 17:25.63, 17:08.23 

I need to do something about the pops.


----------



## omer (Dec 25, 2012)

YES! first sub-30 solve... During the solve my anti virus popped up a message, I looked at the screen and knew I was gonna have to close it as fast as possible when I finish, it took me like one second and I still broke my PB (the timer said 28.98 but I took 1 second off for that stupid anti virus message that I had to waste my time on closing).


----------



## Hays (Dec 25, 2012)

New 8x8 for Christmas. 5:56.90 - I think that's the new UWR. The wiki has it as 6:10.09. I'll get a video up later.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 26, 2012)

Hays said:


> New 8x8 for Christmas. 5:56.90 - I think that's the new UWR. The wiki has it as 6:10.09. I'll get a video up later.



Holy...


----------



## pedrinroque (Dec 26, 2012)

4x4


number of times: 50/50
best time: 30.87
worst time: 50.51

best avg5: 35.44 (σ = 1.63)

best avg12: 37.54 (σ = 2.33)

best avg50: 38.39 (σ = 2.37)


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 26, 2012)

Rubik's clock
26-Dec-2012 00:30:48 - 02:09:28

Mean: 10.28
Standard deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 7.63
Worst Time: 15.97

Best average of 5: 8.70
111-115 - (12.27) 8.68 (8.41) 8.84 8.58

Best average of 12: 9.14
112-123 - 8.68 8.41 8.84 8.58 9.58 8.93 9.77 9.03 9.06 (13.05) (7.68) 10.49



Spoiler



1. 9.21 UUdd u=-4,d=5 dUdU u=4,d=1 ddUU u=0,d=0 UdUd u=1,d=1 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=5 dddd d=1 dddU
2. 15.97 UUdd u=4,d=-3 dUdU u=4,d=-3 ddUU u=3,d=5 UdUd u=-3,d=-2 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-2 dUUU
3. 12.97 UUdd u=-1,d=-4 dUdU u=-4,d=-2 ddUU u=4,d=-5 UdUd u=5,d=-2 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=1 dddd d=-2 dddd
4. 10.19 UUdd u=6,d=2 dUdU u=-2,d=-3 ddUU u=-3,d=-1 UdUd u=-5,d=5 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=4 dddd d=0 UdUU
5. 13.44 UUdd u=4,d=0 dUdU u=0,d=2 ddUU u=2,d=-1 UdUd u=-4,d=-1 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-3 UUdd
6. 11.06 UUdd u=4,d=-1 dUdU u=-2,d=-1 ddUU u=0,d=1 UdUd u=5,d=6 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=0 dddU
7. 8.90 UUdd u=-1,d=4 dUdU u=3,d=-1 ddUU u=0,d=6 UdUd u=-3,d=0 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=5 dddU
8. 11.34 UUdd u=1,d=-4 dUdU u=-3,d=-5 ddUU u=0,d=-3 UdUd u=1,d=1 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-1 UUUd
9. 9.36 UUdd u=-5,d=4 dUdU u=0,d=6 ddUU u=-4,d=-5 UdUd u=1,d=5 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=0 dddd d=6 UUdU
10. 11.05 UUdd u=1,d=1 dUdU u=3,d=4 ddUU u=-4,d=-5 UdUd u=1,d=6 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-4 UddU
11. 10.68 UUdd u=6,d=-3 dUdU u=-3,d=1 ddUU u=3,d=-1 UdUd u=4,d=-5 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-4 dddd
12. 15.33 UUdd u=-2,d=-1 dUdU u=-3,d=-1 ddUU u=-5,d=-2 UdUd u=-4,d=5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-5 ddUU
13. 8.44 UUdd u=1,d=3 dUdU u=0,d=2 ddUU u=1,d=-4 UdUd u=4,d=-1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=3 dddd d=0 UUdU
14. 10.27 UUdd u=1,d=2 dUdU u=4,d=-1 ddUU u=-2,d=-2 UdUd u=-5,d=1 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-1 ddUU
15. 8.28 UUdd u=-4,d=1 dUdU u=-4,d=-1 ddUU u=4,d=0 UdUd u=-4,d=-3 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-4 Uddd
16. 9.11 UUdd u=2,d=1 dUdU u=-4,d=-4 ddUU u=2,d=4 UdUd u=-1,d=-3 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-5 UUdU
17. 9.75 UUdd u=2,d=6 dUdU u=5,d=2 ddUU u=-4,d=0 UdUd u=3,d=-1 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-1 dUdd
18. 9.52 UUdd u=1,d=5 dUdU u=-1,d=3 ddUU u=-2,d=-1 UdUd u=-2,d=-5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-2 UUdd
19. 8.38 UUdd u=0,d=-3 dUdU u=-4,d=-4 ddUU u=5,d=-5 UdUd u=-3,d=-4 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-5 Uddd
20. 11.80 UUdd u=3,d=6 dUdU u=-3,d=5 ddUU u=5,d=-1 UdUd u=6,d=4 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-1 UUUU
21. 9.61 UUdd u=5,d=2 dUdU u=-1,d=1 ddUU u=-1,d=0 UdUd u=6,d=3 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=5 ddUU
22. 10.63 UUdd u=0,d=-3 dUdU u=2,d=-3 ddUU u=4,d=6 UdUd u=5,d=-2 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=4 dUUU
23. 9.16 UUdd u=2,d=-5 dUdU u=6,d=3 ddUU u=-4,d=-5 UdUd u=1,d=0 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=5 dUUd
24. 10.50 UUdd u=-4,d=-2 dUdU u=3,d=-1 ddUU u=0,d=5 UdUd u=3,d=2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=2 dddd d=5 UddU
25. 10.66 UUdd u=4,d=1 dUdU u=2,d=0 ddUU u=0,d=0 UdUd u=3,d=1 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=6 dddd d=4 dddd
26. 7.63 UUdd u=-5,d=4 dUdU u=5,d=-5 ddUU u=-3,d=1 UdUd u=-5,d=-2 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=1 dddd d=-3 Uddd
27. 10.80 UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=6,d=-1 ddUU u=-5,d=-5 UdUd u=-3,d=0 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=6 dddd d=6 Uddd
28. 9.47 UUdd u=-2,d=-4 dUdU u=-1,d=-4 ddUU u=4,d=-1 UdUd u=0,d=-4 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=5 dddd d=4 ddUd
29. 10.30 UUdd u=2,d=-4 dUdU u=6,d=2 ddUU u=-5,d=5 UdUd u=3,d=-4 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-4 Uddd
30. 12.58 UUdd u=2,d=1 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=-3,d=2 UdUd u=-2,d=5 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=3 dddd d=6 dddd
31. 9.94 UUdd u=5,d=1 dUdU u=1,d=5 ddUU u=-3,d=5 UdUd u=-3,d=4 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=0 UUdd
32. 10.02 UUdd u=2,d=1 dUdU u=1,d=6 ddUU u=4,d=3 UdUd u=3,d=5 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-1 ddUU
33. 11.68 UUdd u=-3,d=3 dUdU u=1,d=6 ddUU u=2,d=5 UdUd u=0,d=4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=3 ddUd
34. 9.15 UUdd u=-3,d=3 dUdU u=-1,d=-4 ddUU u=1,d=6 UdUd u=6,d=0 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-4 UUUU
35. 9.25 UUdd u=4,d=0 dUdU u=1,d=6 ddUU u=4,d=4 UdUd u=-2,d=-3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=5 dUdd
36. 10.69 UUdd u=-1,d=3 dUdU u=3,d=-3 ddUU u=-2,d=-2 UdUd u=-2,d=-2 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-2 dddd
37. 13.02 UUdd u=-4,d=-5 dUdU u=1,d=6 ddUU u=-5,d=4 UdUd u=5,d=-3 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-3 dUdU
38. 8.77 UUdd u=6,d=-3 dUdU u=-1,d=-3 ddUU u=-3,d=-2 UdUd u=6,d=-1 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-1 UUdd
39. 12.96 UUdd u=0,d=4 dUdU u=5,d=-4 ddUU u=-4,d=-4 UdUd u=4,d=-1 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=2 dddd
40. 10.31 UUdd u=0,d=-2 dUdU u=-5,d=-2 ddUU u=-4,d=-1 UdUd u=-4,d=6 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-1 ddUd
41. 8.78 UUdd u=-3,d=-5 dUdU u=2,d=0 ddUU u=0,d=5 UdUd u=-2,d=-3 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=5 dddd d=2 dUdU
42. 9.97 UUdd u=4,d=-3 dUdU u=4,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=2 UdUd u=-5,d=1 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=5 dddd d=2 ddUU
43. 11.72 UUdd u=5,d=3 dUdU u=6,d=-3 ddUU u=5,d=3 UdUd u=1,d=2 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=5 UdUU
44. 10.31 UUdd u=-4,d=4 dUdU u=-1,d=-4 ddUU u=2,d=0 UdUd u=-5,d=2 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-4 UUdd
45. 11.00 UUdd u=1,d=0 dUdU u=6,d=6 ddUU u=-1,d=-5 UdUd u=-4,d=-1 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=2 dddU
46. 9.15 UUdd u=-5,d=-2 dUdU u=1,d=0 ddUU u=-3,d=-4 UdUd u=-4,d=4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-3 Uddd
47. 11.59 UUdd u=3,d=-5 dUdU u=5,d=-2 ddUU u=2,d=1 UdUd u=1,d=2 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-1 dddd
48. 9.43 UUdd u=-1,d=2 dUdU u=-2,d=4 ddUU u=-4,d=0 UdUd u=2,d=-1 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=1 UUUd
49. 9.52 UUdd u=6,d=6 dUdU u=-4,d=4 ddUU u=4,d=2 UdUd u=2,d=4 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=3 dddd d=1 UUUd
50. 8.65 UUdd u=-1,d=2 dUdU u=0,d=3 ddUU u=-1,d=1 UdUd u=-2,d=-5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=6 dddd d=6 UUUU
51. 12.34 UUdd u=0,d=3 dUdU u=-2,d=-5 ddUU u=3,d=1 UdUd u=6,d=5 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=0 UUUd
52. 11.00 UUdd u=-5,d=2 dUdU u=-3,d=-1 ddUU u=-3,d=5 UdUd u=0,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=0 dddd d=1 UUUd
53. 8.36 UUdd u=-2,d=4 dUdU u=-5,d=-1 ddUU u=-2,d=-4 UdUd u=1,d=0 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=3 dddd d=1 UUdU
54. 15.43 UUdd u=6,d=2 dUdU u=3,d=6 ddUU u=-3,d=3 UdUd u=-2,d=3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-3 Uddd
55. 9.96 UUdd u=-5,d=-1 dUdU u=-5,d=1 ddUU u=3,d=2 UdUd u=2,d=5 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=5 dUdU
56. 8.31 UUdd u=-3,d=-5 dUdU u=0,d=2 ddUU u=2,d=0 UdUd u=0,d=-3 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-5 UUUd
57. 8.58 UUdd u=0,d=1 dUdU u=2,d=-1 ddUU u=-1,d=-5 UdUd u=5,d=-5 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=2 UUUU
58. 8.30 UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=-4,d=1 ddUU u=4,d=0 UdUd u=-5,d=3 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=3 dddd d=2 ddUd
59. 9.94 UUdd u=0,d=5 dUdU u=-3,d=4 ddUU u=1,d=1 UdUd u=1,d=3 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-2 ddUd
60. 10.93 UUdd u=-2,d=5 dUdU u=4,d=-5 ddUU u=2,d=5 UdUd u=-5,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=2 dddd
61. 10.18 UUdd u=-3,d=3 dUdU u=-1,d=4 ddUU u=-4,d=-5 UdUd u=2,d=1 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=6 dUUU
62. 15.05 UUdd u=2,d=-2 dUdU u=-4,d=-3 ddUU u=6,d=-4 UdUd u=6,d=1 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-1 dddd
63. 12.75 UUdd u=-2,d=-3 dUdU u=2,d=-3 ddUU u=-5,d=-1 UdUd u=5,d=4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=1 dddd d=-4 dUdd
64. 10.22 UUdd u=-4,d=-4 dUdU u=-4,d=0 ddUU u=1,d=-4 UdUd u=-1,d=1 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=5 ddUd
65. 10.16 UUdd u=-3,d=5 dUdU u=3,d=-3 ddUU u=-1,d=-4 UdUd u=2,d=3 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-3 dddU
66. 9.77 UUdd u=-4,d=6 dUdU u=-3,d=-1 ddUU u=5,d=6 UdUd u=2,d=0 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=1 dddd d=6 ddUU
67. 10.47 UUdd u=-1,d=0 dUdU u=-4,d=-1 ddUU u=6,d=-1 UdUd u=4,d=-4 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-3 UUUd
68. 10.81 UUdd u=0,d=6 dUdU u=1,d=-2 ddUU u=-5,d=0 UdUd u=-5,d=-5 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=3 dddd d=4 ddUd
69. 11.93 UUdd u=5,d=6 dUdU u=-2,d=5 ddUU u=2,d=0 UdUd u=5,d=4 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-5 dddd
70. 10.49 UUdd u=0,d=2 dUdU u=2,d=-5 ddUU u=2,d=0 UdUd u=6,d=-2 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=0 dUUd
71. 10.47 UUdd u=5,d=1 dUdU u=-1,d=3 ddUU u=-5,d=3 UdUd u=0,d=2 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=1 Uddd
72. 10.34 UUdd u=-5,d=-5 dUdU u=-4,d=5 ddUU u=-1,d=-5 UdUd u=2,d=6 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=2 dddd d=0 dUdU
73. 10.63 UUdd u=-4,d=-3 dUdU u=3,d=-2 ddUU u=-1,d=6 UdUd u=-2,d=2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=0 UUdU
74. 9.52 UUdd u=-2,d=1 dUdU u=-1,d=3 ddUU u=0,d=6 UdUd u=-1,d=0 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-1 UUdU
75. 8.16 UUdd u=6,d=0 dUdU u=3,d=-2 ddUU u=-1,d=3 UdUd u=0,d=4 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=0 dddd d=4 dUUU
76. 10.15 UUdd u=6,d=-3 dUdU u=-5,d=5 ddUU u=1,d=0 UdUd u=2,d=-4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-4 UUUU
77. 10.15 UUdd u=-5,d=6 dUdU u=0,d=-1 ddUU u=-2,d=4 UdUd u=5,d=-4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-5 UddU
78. 10.75 UUdd u=-3,d=-5 dUdU u=-4,d=-1 ddUU u=4,d=4 UdUd u=5,d=-3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-2 Uddd
79. 10.30 UUdd u=0,d=0 dUdU u=0,d=-4 ddUU u=0,d=-3 UdUd u=-4,d=5 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=3 dUdd
80. 11.91 UUdd u=-1,d=-3 dUdU u=4,d=6 ddUU u=-3,d=1 UdUd u=6,d=4 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=6 dUdd
81. 11.21 UUdd u=-5,d=2 dUdU u=0,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=-1 UdUd u=0,d=-1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=1 ddUU
82. 9.46 UUdd u=-4,d=-2 dUdU u=2,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=-5 UdUd u=-1,d=-4 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=0 dddd d=5 UddU
83. 10.11 UUdd u=-5,d=4 dUdU u=2,d=2 ddUU u=-4,d=1 UdUd u=3,d=2 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-1 dUdd
84. 8.28 UUdd u=2,d=0 dUdU u=2,d=-4 ddUU u=3,d=0 UdUd u=5,d=6 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-3 UUdd
85. 8.78 UUdd u=3,d=4 dUdU u=0,d=0 ddUU u=-1,d=1 UdUd u=-5,d=2 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-1 UUUd
86. 7.97 UUdd u=6,d=2 dUdU u=0,d=4 ddUU u=4,d=2 UdUd u=6,d=2 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=1 dddd
87. 11.84 UUdd u=-5,d=-3 dUdU u=3,d=-2 ddUU u=1,d=-3 UdUd u=4,d=-5 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=4 dddd d=2 UUdU
88. 9.59 UUdd u=-2,d=0 dUdU u=-1,d=3 ddUU u=6,d=3 UdUd u=6,d=-5 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=2 ddUd
89. 8.93 UUdd u=-2,d=4 dUdU u=3,d=-2 ddUU u=4,d=-4 UdUd u=-5,d=2 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=3 dddd d=0 UUdd
90. 10.34 UUdd u=-5,d=-1 dUdU u=-3,d=4 ddUU u=-3,d=-2 UdUd u=3,d=-1 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=4 dddd d=6 ddUd
91. 11.40 UUdd u=-5,d=-2 dUdU u=4,d=2 ddUU u=-4,d=-3 UdUd u=5,d=-4 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=6 dddU
92. 8.61 UUdd u=-5,d=2 dUdU u=-2,d=-5 ddUU u=2,d=-2 UdUd u=-5,d=-1 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=0 dddd d=4 Uddd
93. 8.61 UUdd u=-1,d=3 dUdU u=-1,d=3 ddUU u=-5,d=0 UdUd u=1,d=3 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=3 UdUU
94. 11.00 UUdd u=2,d=-4 dUdU u=2,d=-2 ddUU u=0,d=-5 UdUd u=-2,d=6 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-4 dUUd
95. 9.25 UUdd u=-2,d=2 dUdU u=0,d=-3 ddUU u=-4,d=-3 UdUd u=-5,d=2 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-4 UUdd
96. 9.34 UUdd u=-2,d=-1 dUdU u=-2,d=6 ddUU u=-3,d=2 UdUd u=-2,d=0 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-1 dUUU
97. 12.40 UUdd u=3,d=6 dUdU u=-2,d=-5 ddUU u=3,d=-4 UdUd u=3,d=-2 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=1 UUdU
98. 9.38 UUdd u=2,d=-2 dUdU u=0,d=-4 ddUU u=2,d=-5 UdUd u=4,d=0 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=0 dUUU
99. 9.38 UUdd u=6,d=0 dUdU u=0,d=4 ddUU u=3,d=6 UdUd u=3,d=5 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-4 UUdd
100. 11.06 UUdd u=-4,d=3 dUdU u=-1,d=2 ddUU u=4,d=1 UdUd u=4,d=-2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=4 dddd d=3 UUdU
101. 12.86 UUdd u=5,d=5 dUdU u=3,d=-5 ddUU u=4,d=0 UdUd u=0,d=-5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=4 dddd d=4 UUdd
102. 9.68 UUdd u=2,d=-1 dUdU u=2,d=6 ddUU u=5,d=6 UdUd u=-4,d=0 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-4 dUUd
103. 10.11 UUdd u=-3,d=1 dUdU u=5,d=2 ddUU u=2,d=3 UdUd u=-2,d=4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=5 UddU
104. 8.91 UUdd u=-4,d=0 dUdU u=-5,d=-2 ddUU u=3,d=6 UdUd u=4,d=-4 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=4 dUUU
105. 9.41 UUdd u=0,d=-5 dUdU u=-5,d=2 ddUU u=-2,d=0 UdUd u=2,d=-4 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=6 UUdd
106. 11.47 UUdd u=5,d=5 dUdU u=0,d=1 ddUU u=-1,d=1 UdUd u=-1,d=3 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=0 Uddd
107. 8.75 UUdd u=5,d=2 dUdU u=-4,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=-2 UdUd u=-1,d=-3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-5 UdUd
108. 10.09 UUdd u=-1,d=-1 dUdU u=-4,d=1 ddUU u=2,d=1 UdUd u=3,d=-4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=4 dddd d=4 UdUd
109. 10.36 UUdd u=-1,d=5 dUdU u=4,d=-5 ddUU u=-4,d=-2 UdUd u=-5,d=1 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-4 dUdU
110. 10.21 UUdd u=-1,d=3 dUdU u=3,d=-4 ddUU u=6,d=4 UdUd u=-5,d=6 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=6 UdUU
111. 12.27 UUdd u=-5,d=2 dUdU u=0,d=-3 ddUU u=5,d=-3 UdUd u=5,d=2 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=2 dddd d=2 ddUd
112. 8.68 UUdd u=0,d=-2 dUdU u=1,d=-5 ddUU u=6,d=-5 UdUd u=-5,d=-1 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-5 UddU
113. 8.41 UUdd u=-2,d=1 dUdU u=-1,d=6 ddUU u=0,d=-5 UdUd u=-3,d=2 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=1 UUdd
114. 8.84 UUdd u=6,d=-5 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=-2 UdUd u=-4,d=6 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=6 dddU
115. 8.58 UUdd u=3,d=-1 dUdU u=2,d=-3 ddUU u=-5,d=-1 UdUd u=-1,d=4 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=6 dddd d=6 UUdU
116. 9.58 UUdd u=3,d=6 dUdU u=0,d=3 ddUU u=-1,d=0 UdUd u=1,d=3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=5 dddd d=6 Uddd
117. 8.93 UUdd u=-5,d=3 dUdU u=-4,d=0 ddUU u=6,d=-5 UdUd u=6,d=-1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=5 UUdU
118. 9.77 UUdd u=-5,d=-4 dUdU u=4,d=3 ddUU u=6,d=-2 UdUd u=0,d=-2 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-2 dUdU
119. 9.03 UUdd u=0,d=6 dUdU u=2,d=-2 ddUU u=0,d=-4 UdUd u=6,d=0 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-2 UUUd
120. 9.06 UUdd u=-5,d=2 dUdU u=-5,d=1 ddUU u=-3,d=2 UdUd u=-4,d=4 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=4 dddd d=6 dUUd
121. 13.05 UUdd u=-1,d=6 dUdU u=3,d=-4 ddUU u=2,d=-4 UdUd u=4,d=0 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=1 dddd d=-5 Uddd
122. 7.68 UUdd u=0,d=-3 dUdU u=0,d=1 ddUU u=0,d=0 UdUd u=6,d=0 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-2 dUUU
123. 10.49 UUdd u=2,d=-5 dUdU u=1,d=3 ddUU u=-3,d=-2 UdUd u=-2,d=3 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=1 dUdd
124. 9.93 UUdd u=-3,d=3 dUdU u=2,d=3 ddUU u=3,d=2 UdUd u=-5,d=5 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=0 dUUd
125. 12.11 UUdd u=0,d=-3 dUdU u=3,d=-4 ddUU u=-2,d=6 UdUd u=0,d=2 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-5 dUdU



10.17 mo100 somewhere in there


----------



## numberx3x (Dec 26, 2012)

December 23 was my first sub 20 Ao5 ever

*Average: 19.02*

18.95s	D2 R D' R F2 L2 B' L' D2 R2 U F' D2 F2 R D2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 F L' D B'
(17.45s)	R U B' L2 U' B' R' D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' U2 L' F L D' L U2 F' L D2 F L2	
(27.46s)	D2 B R2 F U R2 F D F2 U2 B' R' B' R' D' R2 F' L' F2 D' L2 D2 L B' D2
18.18s	D' B R U L U2 B2 R U2 R D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' B' L' U' R' F' L2
19.92s	B2 L U' L U L U2 L2 U2 L2 U F D2 L' U' B D2 R2 U R F2 R2 U' R2 B2

hopefully i can get an Ao12 thats sub 20. any tips?


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 26, 2012)

1:33.35 jflysim 5x5 single, with 23s centers 8)


----------



## HeyCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

New PB single and my first sub-20 average of 5. I got an OLL skip on the best solve, though.

Average of 5: 19.60 (σ = 2.12)

17.90, (22.30), 18.92, (15.74), 21.97


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 26, 2012)

59.87 megaminx mo100


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 26, 2012)

YES!! first sub 30 average of 5!!


number of times: 5/5
best time: 23.33
worst time: 33.91

current avg5: 29.56 (σ = 2.50)
best avg5: 29.56 (σ = 2.50)

session avg: 29.56 (σ = 2.50)
session mean: 29.18


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Another day with megaminx 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:18.24
worst time: 1:50.23
best avg5: 1:24.00 (σ = 1.96)
best avg12: 1:26.40 (σ = 3.72)
best avg100: 1:31.44 (σ = 6.30)
session mean: 1:31.50 PB


----------



## Username (Dec 26, 2012)

Superflip average of 12: 5.12, 4.86, 6.47, 5.60, 5.97, 6.06, 5.33, 5.18, 5.84, 6.01, 5.93, 6.15 New PB


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2012)

First timed Megaminx Ao5:

9:33.66, 5:22.38, 6:12.51, 8:35.62, 5:14.62
Average: 6:43.50


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 26, 2012)

Mean of 3: 7:49.37
1. 7:17.82 F' U R U' F U2 F' U F' U' 
2. 8:13.41 L2 3d2 3l' l' 3r' u2 f' b 3f' L2 D2 F2 l 3l 3u b' 3u 3r2 d B2 u L d' 3b2 D2 3r' L l2 b2 3u b' 3u2 d' 3l2 3d2 3b2 3l' l2 3d' F u l' d' B r' 3b' F2 3r2 3f' D2 3u' 3f2 b' l' F2 3l' U2 f l' U' D' B' u2 L2 3r F2 3b R' 3l b2 B' d2 3b2 l 3b' 3f 3u U2 f2 3r2 d' F' r' 3r2 R2 D 3l2 U 3f2 b 3u' U' 3b U' 3d' 3r' r' F 3u u' 
3. 7:56.89 R' 3l' r' f2 l' U' F2 3r d' 3u U 3b2 R2 3u f2 d' 3d' f2 l2 F2 3l' 3b 3r2 b D2 r' d r 3b2 F2 B2 3d' L2 B D 3d' B2 u D2 3b2 r2 u b2 3d 3r2 U2 3f' b' L 3b d D2 3b B2 l2 r 3l' 3u' 3l B f2 U' 3r F2 3f u2 B2 f2 l' r u R2 D2 F' l b' 3u B b' u2 r' U' r D' F2 l' u l2 B2 d' F' B2 u2 l' R B2 3r2 f' 3f d' 
the 7:17 is pb, 3 min center, 6:20 reduction


----------



## leonparfitt (Dec 26, 2012)

2x2-4x4 1.10.28 PB

2) U2 F2 R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R2 
3) U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R B R2 F' R2 D2 R' B2 L F' 
4) R f F' r2 U2 F' D L R2 U' F2 f' L2 f u R2 U' B' u' B' u' B2 f' D2 f R' u r' B' F D U r F' U2 L u' F' R2 r2


----------



## Username (Dec 26, 2012)

New 7x7 PB: 20.29.77


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 26, 2012)

3x3:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.01
worst time: 21.78
best avg5: 14.57 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 14.98 (σ = 1.21) PB, sub15!!
best avg100: 16.42 (σ = 2.06)
session mean: 16.43 PB by 0.05


----------



## HeyCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

HeyCuber said:


> New PB single and my first sub-20 average of 5. I got an OLL skip on the best solve, though.
> 
> Average of 5: 19.60 (σ = 2.12)
> 
> 17.90, (22.30), 18.92, (15.74), 21.97



Here we go again, wow.

Average of 5: 19.27 (σ = 1.76)

(16.72), 18.96, (22.31), 17.69, 21.17

//Another PB single: 15.72 (OLL skip)

//Forget about that, got a better non-lucky one: 14.98 (red cross, omg)


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 26, 2012)

Sub 30 avg of 12!!! I don't have any of the times, but its a 28.59 average of 12.


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sub 15 (14.95) seconds average of 12 3x3. Changing cubes works.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 26, 2012)

Johan444 said:


> Sub 15 (14.95) seconds average of 12 3x3. Changing cubes works.



What cube did you change from/ to?


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 26, 2012)

Hays said:


> New 8x8 for Christmas. 5:56.90 - I think that's the new UWR. The wiki has it as 6:10.09. I'll get a video up later.



not possible.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 27, 2012)

OH PB average of 12

Average of 12: 18.34
1. 16.68 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 U' R B R2 B2 R2 F' D' U' B' 
2. 17.55 U2 R' B' L U2 D2 F2 L' D' F' R L2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 B2 R 
3. 17.20 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F' D B' L F2 R2 B2 R F D R 
4. 17.53 F2 B L' D' R F2 U' D2 R' D2 R2 B U2 B D2 F L2 B' D2 F' 
5. 18.70 D R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R D' L' R2 U' L F' D' B U2 
6. 17.56 B2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B R' D' B L' U2 R B' U2 B U 
7. 18.45 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' L' F' R2 D2 F2 L D' L2 B2 U' 
8. 20.07 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L B2 L' R2 F L D' L2 B' D' R' F' D' F2 
9. 20.11 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' L' R' B L R2 B2 R F D' U' 
10. (16.15) F2 D' L F D B2 D L2 D' F R2 F2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 U' D2 R2 U' 
11. 19.57 D L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L D' B2 R2 B D' R D' F2 L2 
12. (26.89) U' L2 D2 U R2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 L' F D2 B2 D2 R' U' L' B U'


----------



## Akiro (Dec 27, 2012)

4x4 PB single : 57.05
only my second sub-1 ever!!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 27, 2012)

2x2-5x5 relay

avg5: 2:28.60
(2:36.80), 2:26.59, 2:28.67, 2:30.53, (2:24.88)

avg12: 2:34.74
2:34.95, 2:40.21, 2:49.89, 2:36.80, 2:26.59, 2:28.67, 2:30.53, (2:24.88), 2:32.42, (2:59.64), 2:33.59, 2:33.71


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 27, 2012)

57.15 4x4 jflysim single, finally sub1  OP too.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 27, 2012)

Spoiler



23.25 B L2 U L' D L2 D' L2 R2 D' F R F2 B2 D2 L' F U2 R2 D' L R2 B L2 R2 
20.11 F D' L' F' U F D2 B L R' B L D' L' B' F D' F' R' D U2 B' R' D2 U 
22.12 L' U R2 L2 B F L' R U L' B' U L U2 L' F B2 D F R2 F B2 D2 L' D' 
16.68 B2 R' B R D2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 D F2 R D' U2 F L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L' 
16.63 L F D2 B' F2 D2 B R2 D' U2 R2 L' U D F2 D B U' F D F' B2 U2 L' F 
18.76 D L2 F2 L2 B' R F2 R' L' B2 L R F R' D L2 D' B L2 B R2 L U2 D' L' 
18.08 B F2 L' D F2 L R' U B D' R2 D' R D' U R2 U D2 R' U' L2 F R' F D2 
18.36 U2 R2 D B U' D2 R2 D2 L D' B D2 L' B2 D' R2 L2 B U' F2 B' U' B' D B 
24.15 F R2 D U F2 L' B R U2 B2 U L U2 D' R' L2 F2 B R B2 R2 U2 B U2 F 
19.54 R' F' B2 U' R B2 F2 L' R2 U' R2 D' L' F2 B' U B R' U' R B' L D2 R B 
22.14 U' D2 F2 U B2 U' D2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' L B2 L2 R U R2 D F' R' L' U F' D' 
18.21 U F2 B2 R L2 B D U' R' F2 L2 R' F2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 R' F R' D' B D2 R' 
23.22 U' D2 L' D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R U' D F2 D' B' U' F' U2 L2 D' U2 B' R U' 
19.72 R2 U' L' B' F' R D2 R B2 D R' U2 B' L B U' R D' L' B U' B' R2 F' U 
22.22 L B2 R' U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 F U2 L' U2 B R2 L2 F' L' R2 U D B2 R D2 U 
21.70 U2 L F' D U' B2 D2 R D2 B2 F' R' F' B' R L F2 U' B D B2 R' L F L' 
19.30 F2 L U2 R D' B' D R2 B L F' L2 B R' L U' F2 D' U2 F' D B' L' R' B 
25.86 L B2 R B' U' F2 B' R2 B2 L R B' D F L2 B' U F2 R' F2 R' D' U2 R2 D 
25.86 D' R D' L2 B' R2 U L R2 D R B' D R2 L2 F L2 R F R' L2 F' B L 
24.00 D' R D' L2 B' R2 U L R2 D R B' D R2 L2 F L2 R F R' L2 F' B L' F' 
22.75 U2 L B R F B' U' D F' L' B F' U2 B2 R2 U D' R B2 R2 L2 B' F R L2 
21.96 B L' B F' R' D B' U' R' D B F L F2 D2 F D2 L F' R' D U' R B2 F2 
16.24 F B2 U R' F' B R2 F' B' U B F' L' U L2 B' D L' B D R2 D' L D R2 
20.48 B R2 B' L R' B' F2 D2 B' U2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 F B D U' B F R F2 U2 B 
23.74 F' L2 B' L' R2 D' F' R U' B2 U' D F2 L' B2 F' D2 L U2 R F2 B' L F' U2 
19.02 B L2 U' L B' L D F' L R U' B D2 R' F B L2 R' F2 D U' F' D' R' U 
21.64 B2 U' D R F' U L2 D2 R' F L U' F B2 D2 B2 R D U2 L F' L B' R' B 
22.01 D2 B R' L2 B2 L F2 L D' L' U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R B L B F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 
18.19 R' D2 F' U F' B' R U L2 B2 F D R F D L F2 L2 D2 R2 B L U2 B2 R 
21.76 R B' L' D' B R L U2 L F L2 B' L' F' B' R' F' U' B' U F2 D2 F' L2 U 
23.67 F' U2 R' L2 U D' L2 F' U R' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 B F L' F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 
18.49 F' U F2 B' U' R' U D2 R F U' D2 R' D' L2 U R2 B U R D2 R' D' F2 U' 
19.30 D U R2 D' B' U F2 R2 B D R F2 R B' F2 U' F' R2 F' U' L2 U' B' F2 R2 
17.41 L2 U R2 B L2 B2 D F2 D F2 U R2 L' U D' B L B R2 L D2 R' L2 F2 D 
14.58 R D2 L2 U B' D' F U' F U' L F' R2 B' F R B F' L F L' D F2 R' U 
16.78 L' B' R F2 D2 L' D' F' D U' B' U L B R' F2 L' F2 R2 D' U L' F B2 U 
24.52 D' U' B' F' D' B2 F' D' R U' L' R' D' U L2 F R2 D R2 D' R U2 D F U' 
17.61 B2 R2 L' B' R' L' U R' D' F' U B R2 U' L2 B' U2 R B2 R' U' F B' L2 F 
20.15 B R2 U2 B' F' U' R B2 F' U' F2 D B2 L' R2 D2 L' U R2 L' B' R U2 R' D' 
19.98 F' L2 D B R2 B' L2 R' B' U F B L' B F2 R' U2 L2 U' D2 R B2 L2 R' B 
21.57 L B F U' R' U' L U2 D L R' F L' F' D R' L' F' U2 D R' U2 L2 B D2 
20.06 R U' R2 B' F2 U2 L' U' D' B U L' R D R B' F' R' F' B R2 B2 D U' R2 
20.82 B R2 B2 R' D2 L D U L' B R2 L D U' F' R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 F R' 
16.98 B U R2 F2 B L2 D F L2 D2 U' L R2 F L R D F D2 L D R L' U' R2 
21.29 R' F2 R D2 R2 L' B' R B2 L U' R L F' B2 L' D' B D' L2 U L U L B2 
18.70 L U B' D B' R' D F U F' D F' U2 D R L2 B' U F2 B2 D F B L B 
21.20 U' D2 F B' L B U2 F2 D2 F2 U R F D2 B' F' R' F' R' B2 L2 U2 D' B L2 
19.87 R U B R' B L' F D2 U F B' R2 U' L R' B' L' B' R2 D B2 U F' D2 R' 
17.84 L F' L F L' F U B' L B' F' D2 B2 U' L2 R B' F2 L' D' U R U' F' L' 
20.12 D2 R F U' R L U F B' U2 R2 L B U' L' B2 F2 L' B' D2 L F' R' U2 F' 
22.94 D U L' D L' F D' F B2 D' L' U2 B2 R' D' L B' U' F2 R' D' L B F' R2 
19.05 B R' U D' R' U' L F2 L R' D2 L2 B2 U L' R2 D U F' R' L' B F2 D F2 
23.08 U F2 L' F2 R' U F2 U2 F2 D L2 B' R D' U2 R' F' B' D2 B L U' L B2 L 
15.16 B' R2 U2 B F L' R U' B2 U' D' B' L2 B D' U2 R' D' B2 D R D' B L' U' 
24.04 F D2 U F D2 R F' B2 R' F2 R U' L' B2 U' L' U2 L B' L F2 R F U L2 
18.67 R D' R U' F L D2 F2 B2 L' D' F U L2 B F' D L2 F' U D2 L B' L2 D' 
15.93 L' R D U2 R' B2 D B U B2 R2 F R' D2 F' U2 D F' U D2 L' B U2 R' D' 
20.92 F' U B' F2 U' R2 L2 U B' R2 D' R' D U' L2 R' F2 R U L B' R D2 F' R 
19.35 D2 F D2 U F D' F U' L U2 D' F U' R2 U2 L F' D2 R' L2 B2 D2 R L' F' 
24.05 L F' D R' F L R F D' R2 L D2 F B U' B' R2 L D B L2 U' F2 B D' 
21.11 L D2 F2 B R' L U2 L' R2 F' B L2 F B' D' L2 F R2 D' U B F L R2 D 
21.76 B' U D B L B2 R B F D' L2 U2 B L' R2 D R' B' R' F' U2 R L2 F L' 
18.36 R' D2 B D2 U R U2 L U2 B U' F B2 D' U R F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F U' R2 D2 
23.06 R' D' F2 D' R2 F2 B D R D2 U F' U R2 D2 F2 B D U L R2 B2 D' R2 U 
17.93 D L2 R' U' L2 F2 D2 R2 L F B D' B' L2 D R F L2 F' B' L' R U2 R L' 
23.67 D2 U F2 L' B D2 B R2 F2 B U' B' F L D B' D' R L2 U R L2 B R2 D' 
20.02 L2 U L R' U R B L' D F' D U L B' D2 R' U2 B R' L' F U L2 R' U' 
20.08 L R2 B' F' R2 D U2 L B U' F2 D2 B L R F D F2 U2 F2 R' F B' U D' 
21.04 U B F D' F2 U' B U2 F2 L2 U L D2 F2 L2 R' B U2 F2 D2 R' B' F D F2 
19.69 U' R' F D' L2 D U B U' F2 D2 R U R B R2 F' B U2 R L' F2 U2 B R 
18.02 U' D' F2 L2 R' U' R F2 D L2 F2 B R' U2 D R' D R' D2 F' R U' L' B2 R' 
19.83 U2 L2 D2 L2 R' U' R U' B' U' L' D' B2 F' U2 F B2 L' F' R F2 B' D' U' L' 
20.12 R' D B2 D2 F U2 R' F2 D B D' R2 B' D2 R' B' L B2 L' D F L' R' U2 B' 
20.75 F2 D2 B2 U D L U2 R' L' U R' B' U2 L R2 F' U F' R D2 B' F2 L2 D B' 
16.67 D2 F2 U' B' L R' F2 B L F2 B R2 B' F' R B2 F2 D' B' R' D' B F2 D' F2 
20.39 R F L2 U F' U2 R L2 F2 D2 U' F' B' D2 F2 D' U2 L2 B' U L2 F2 L2 U2 R 
16.29 B U D R2 U2 R' D' B D F2 L2 B L' B2 D R2 U2 R B F' L2 R' F2 U F' 
20.92 L2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B' L D2 L D' U' L' D2 R F2 R L2 U L' U' F R D R2 
21.84 U' D2 F2 L2 D L U' L' R2 F' D' U L' D2 F R L2 F U B D U2 R' B2 R 
20.94 L D F' D' B2 L' R' F2 B D L R D' F2 D2 R2 L2 B L' U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D' 
19.80 L B2 R2 F2 R D' R' L' B L2 D' F' B U D2 R' D2 R2 D L2 R2 F' L2 D' L2 
21.22 F2 D L' B2 F2 U' B' F L' U L2 B' D2 R' D' R F2 U L2 R' F B D' L2 F 
20.09 D2 R' D' B F2 L' D B' L F U' L2 F2 B2 U L2 F' U2 B' D2 B' U' F' L' F 
20.63 F L2 U F2 R' B' F' U B' R2 B2 R2 B2 R L U2 L R2 U2 B U' D R' F' B' 
23.83 F B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L D2 F L' B2 U' B2 F R2 D' F D2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 L' B' 
23.06 F2 R U' L F B2 L2 D' U F' R2 U L' F' R' F2 B2 R D B' R2 D' U' F2 B2 
18.95 D' F' B U D2 L D' B2 D' R2 U F' B' L U' B2 R' U2 F U' L F D' U R' 
20.38 F' B' R' F2 D U B2 R' B2 U D F2 D B' F2 D U' L' R2 U' D2 B L U L' 
18.68 L U R D2 B' U2 R2 B' L' F' L B' F' D U2 R L D2 R' F' L R2 F' R2 D2 
26.72 U' B2 U2 R' L2 D2 B' R2 L' B2 L2 B' U' R' U' L F2 R' D' F R2 L B U R' 
17.35 B' D L U' L F' D L2 R2 U B2 U2 R L' B2 R L' D F' U F2 D R U' R2 
20.95 U' B2 U R2 U2 D2 R2 F B' L2 U' F' U R L D' B2 L' D R U2 D2 B U' R2 
19.73 B2 R' U2 D B2 U R' F' D B' L2 F2 D B' F' D2 F' L F D2 L R' U L R 
19.25 F' B' R2 U L2 U F D F2 L2 B D R B2 U D2 B F' U' F2 D' U' L2 U2 R 
17.69 D2 F B' L' U2 D B L' B R2 D' F R' D2 U2 L' U F L2 R U' R2 B D2 F 
20.01 U R' U2 D L' D2 L U2 D' R' F D L F' U' L' F B L2 R' D2 U B U2 B' 
20.80 L' R' F L2 R' U2 L2 F B R' B R2 U L R2 F2 L' B2 L R D2 R2 L D' L' 
21.62 L D R' L' F2 D2 L' D' F' L D R2 B F2 U F' L D F' L D' R D2 F U2 
18.14 U' R U' R' F2 L' U2 L' R' D' R2 L' D2 B2 R L' B L' F U2 F B D L' D 
21.55 L' U F U2 B' F2 L D' R D R B' D U2 L' F2 U F' U2 L2 R' B' F' D B2


=another 20.41 zzoh avg100 with ~43% sub20

i learned some new algs right before this session though.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 27, 2012)

Skewb UWR average of 12

Average of 12: 5.55
1. 4.03 U L R' B U R B L B U' R' U L R' L' 
2. 5.94 R U R' U' B L' U L' U' R U' B' R' B' U 
3. 4.32 R L' R L U R U' L R' B U' R' B R' B' 
4. 6.12 L B U L' U' L U' L' B R' B R' L R' L 
5. 5.00 U' L' B R B R B L R' B' L B' U B' R 
6. 5.41 L' R' L' R' U R U B' U L B' U B L' U 
7. 5.86 R U B' R U' R' B' L' U' B L' R' L R' B' 
8. 5.97 R' L' U' R B R' U B' L' U R' L B L' B 
9. (7.79) U' R' U' L' R' B' U R B' U R B U L' B' 
10. 5.90 L U' B' U' B' L' R B L B' L' U B U' L 
11. 6.91 B U' R' L B U' L R U R' B R U B U 
12. (2.63) B' L' R U B' L' R U' R L' B L' B R' L' 

Method: mine, with lots of tricks.
I'm kinda speechless.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 27, 2012)

2.072 Pyra single lol


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> 2.072 Pyra single lol



Would you mind sharing the scramble?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

nice jay


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 27, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> What cube did you change from/ to?



From FII to Zanchi.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 27, 2012)

Username said:


> Would you mind sharing the scramble?



L U L' R L' R' U' R' u'


----------



## istanful (Dec 27, 2012)

Megaminx sub WR single: 40.57


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> L U L' R L' R' U' R' u'



I just can't find a fast solution for that!  Great solve!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 27, 2012)

z R U' R' U' L r. It's just the most basic Nutella case


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> L U L' R L' R' U' R' u'



I failed it and got 6.71, lol

Also, 10.57 Clock avg100. (my first ever clock avg100) Broke my PB avg5 and got a really good single.



Spoiler



number of times: 96/100
best time: 6.97
worst time: 18.27

current avg5: 9.61 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 8.44 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.89)

current avg50: 10.26 (σ = 1.29)
best avg50: 10.26 (σ = 1.29)

current avg100: 10.57 (σ = 1.58)
best avg100: 10.57 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 10.57 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 10.49

9.40, 8.86, 9.93, 11.21, 9.05, 8.50, 12.40, 8.94, 9.56, 11.47, 11.18, 8.91, 9.55, 9.63, 10.11, 10.84, 12.50, 10.81, DNF(14.68), 8.65, 14.38, DNF(12.00), 9.38, 11.43, 15.06, 9.34, 13.41, 10.16, 11.03, 13.05, 11.65, 11.13, 10.55, 9.16, 10.47, 9.59, 9.88, 9.61, 10.77, 15.50, 11.05, 9.59, 10.93, 12.05, 6.97, DNF(12.02), 9.80, DNF(9.91), 8.93, 10.63, 10.46, 7.58, 12.21, 8.81, 7.15, 8.93, 11.11, 9.47, 12.69, 10.02, 10.21, 10.28, 8.78, 9.44, 10.36, 12.52, 9.11, 8.59, 10.11, 13.81, 9.38, 12.06, 10.00, 10.11, 10.58, 8.90, 9.90, 10.46, 11.22, 13.84, 9.53, 11.91, 10.43, 10.00, 14.84, 10.00, 18.27, 12.18, 9.94, 10.06, 8.91, 8.40, 8.31, 12.55, 7.53, 11.38, 9.84, 9.27, 9.58, 9.41

I'm actually quite surprised that I only got 4 DNFs.


----------



## samkli (Dec 27, 2012)

istanful said:


> Megaminx sub WR single: 40.57



:tu


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 27, 2012)

Broke all my 3x3 PBs during christmas 

single: 10.54
avg5: 15.44
avg12: 16.45
avg100: 17.61


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

WTF, just got 4 pll skips in a row and only 2 of them were forced
Average of 5: 13.72
1. (15.60) B' R2 U' B2 U F2 U D' F' R2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 
2. 11.79 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R' D B2 U' F2 D2 L U' R2 
3. 14.95 B U2 F L U' D' L2 F' D' R' U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' 
4. (11.11) L2 F D2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 B2 L2 U' R U2 R2 D2 U' B' U' F2 L' 
5. 14.43 F R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 L D L' B R D B' U2 L


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2012)

4x4 PB avg5 



Spoiler



1. 1:40.65 Rw2 D L' Fw L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' L2 B2 F Fw R' F2 B2 D Uw U' Rw R' D B' L2 R' U B F2 Rw' F' Uw' B' U' Uw Rw2 L D2 F' Uw' Fw F2 
2. (1:36.61) B' L2 U2 Uw2 B' L2 Rw R2 U' Uw' B2 U Fw D2 Fw' B Rw' R D' U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' D2 R' F' D B' Uw D B' D' F B' D Fw' Uw2 D2 U' F' 
3. (2:05.39) Fw2 B' F' Rw L2 R2 Fw2 L' B' Uw' F L2 Rw2 D U Uw' L' D Uw2 Rw B2 D' F2 Uw2 D' F2 L2 Fw' R2 L Fw' R B L Rw' D B2 Rw U' Fw2 
4. 1:52.03 Rw B2 Uw U B Fw' D2 F' B U' Rw2 B Rw' R U' D' F' Fw U L F' Rw' U' Uw2 D' B' U B2 Fw L Uw2 Fw U2 B2 U Uw2 D F' Rw2 B2 
5. 1:54.75 R2 D R' Uw' B' L U Rw D' F2 Rw2 B2 U F Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw' B' D2 R F2 B L R B D' L Uw2 R L2 Uw' Rw' R F2 U L' F2 Fw D2


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 27, 2012)

istanful said:


> Megaminx sub WR single: 40.57



._.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally found the missing part to my skewb and finally got stickers for most of m puzzles.


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Aaaand another megaminx mo100 in one day 
number of times: 100/100 
best time: 1:17.37 
worst time: 1:51.45 
best avg5: 1:23.44 (σ = 3.60) 
best avg12: 1:26.79 (σ = 5.14) 
best avg100: 1:31.19 (σ = 6.00) 
session mean: 1:31.37 It's PB, but I'm not happy, because first 50 solves were shitty, and mean of second 50 solves was sub1:30... 


Spoiler: Times



1:34.80, 1:43.34, 1:32.57, 1:22.03, 1:24.09, 1:36.52, 1:35.78, 1:36.80, 1:40.74, 1:30.95, 1:25.38, 1:30.21, 1:33.85, 1:31.71, 1:32.59, 1:30.27, 1:32.36, 1:36.07, 1:20.83, 1:32.02, 1:25.58, 1:24.44, 1:30.33, 1:35.91, 1:36.91, 1:28.15, 1:49.07, 1:44.78, 1:34.87, 1:24.97, 1:27.79, 1:44.58, 1:28.78, 1:33.36, 1:25.26, 1:25.48, 1:38.63, 1:35.10, 1:21.84, 1:34.51, 1:25.66, 1:27.22, 1:27.93, 1:39.44, 1:39.05, 1:38.95, 1:42.46, 1:20.52, 1:35.39, 1:51.45, 1:28.01, 1:39.59, 1:32.05, 1:39.15, 1:17.37, 1:34.98, 1:32.83, 1:30.73, 1:34.53, 1:18.52, 1:23.19, 1:24.30, 1:39.18, 1:25.32, 1:26.94, 1:32.52, 1:38.68, 1:31.08, 1:27.10, 1:19.41, 1:19.91, 1:23.30, 1:31.66, 1:31.91, 1:20.12, 1:27.72, 1:40.89, 1:33.21, 1:21.93, 1:46.89, 1:25.17, 1:29.51, 1:35.55, 1:27.70, 1:20.14, 1:22.06, 1:23.64, 1:26.57, 1:31.88, 1:30.59, 1:25.60, 1:35.99, 1:42.68, 1:36.97, 1:27.78, 1:29.34, 1:18.47, 1:38.33, 1:40.60, 1:34.26


----------



## uvafan (Dec 27, 2012)

9.92 FULLSTEP SUB10 
Recon:
D B U' F R' L' U2 L R2 U F D2 B' U2 L2 B' R' B R2 U' R2 B' R2 F U' 
EOL:x2 R' L F' R U' R' B' R D' (9)
Left: L U L2 U2 L' R U R' L U' L' (20)
Right: R U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R (31)
OCLL: U2 Sune (39)
PLL: Tperm U (54)
54/9.92 = 5.444 tps


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 9.92 FULLSTEP SUB10
> Recon:
> D B U' F R' L' U2 L R2 U F D2 B' U2 L2 B' R' B R2 U' R2 B' R2 F U'
> EOL:x2 R' L F' R U' R' B' R D' (9)
> ...


 
Correction on right block?

Nice solve!  I would like to learn ZZ, but i feel like it would be a waste of time, since i'm so used to fridrich


----------



## uvafan (Dec 27, 2012)

Username said:


> Correction on right block?
> 
> Nice solve!  I would like to learn ZZ, but i feel like it would be a waste of time, since i'm so used to fridrich


Thanks. Yeah, you could learn it then see how you like it, and if you really like it switch, but it's really personal preference.


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Thanks. Yeah, you could learn it then see how you like it, and if you really like it switch, but it's really personal preference.



I see you have a tutorial page in your signature? Is it a good tutorial? And is it smart to switch now when i'm averaging about 25 with fridrich? 

BTW can you use fridrich last layer with ZZ?


----------



## pedrinroque (Dec 27, 2012)

4x4

number of times: 50/50
best time: 31.65
worst time: 45.98

best avg5: 35.37 (σ = 1.79)

best avg12: 36.43 (σ = 2.07) PB

best avg50: 37.51 (σ = 2.38) PB


----------



## uvafan (Dec 27, 2012)

Username said:


> I see you have a tutorial page in your signature? Is it a good tutorial? And is it smart to switch now when i'm averaging about 25 with fridrich?
> 
> BTW can you use fridrich last layer with ZZ?



Yes, it's good, although I really should update my signature to part 1 of a "later, greater" tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9f-uHyHeQs. You can use a combination of the two if you want - they are both very good.

And, yes, you can use the second part of two-look OLL and then PLL for ZZ. As for switching to it, it's never too late, as I said before, I would recommend you try it and see if you prefer it to CFOP.


----------



## Lid (Dec 27, 2012)

new OH PB: 26.59 a12 (old was 27.47)

26.11, 25.35, (21.00), 27.66, 27.08, 25.77, 27.77, 31.75, (31.81), 28.66, 21.75, 23.99


----------



## Lid (Dec 27, 2012)

istanful said:


> Megaminx sub WR single: 40.57


Some little bird whispered in my ear that it was an LL skip


----------



## drewsopchak (Dec 28, 2012)

Just got a 8.80 zero with a.... micro alpha.... first post in like three months.....


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 28, 2012)

TPS PB for a 3x3 solve: 
67 moves / 8.769 seconds = 7.64 TPS
http://tinyurl.com/algx-y2Ru-L-R-F


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 28, 2012)

uvafan said:


> And, yes, you can use the second part of two-look OLL and then PLL for ZZ. As for switching to it, it's never too late, as I said before, I would recommend you try it and see if you prefer it to CFOP.



Also, depending on how you do ZZ, it can be very similar to CFOP or worlds apart. I still do OCLL/PLL, but I intend to use COLL/EPLL.


----------



## SittingDeath (Dec 28, 2012)

*Sv: Accomplishment Thread*

Finally a sub4 time for 5x5  3:58.86


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 28, 2012)

AO100:

Mean: 29.89
Average:  29.83
Best time: 19.13
Median: 29.72
Worst time: 46.52
Standard deviation: 3.96

Best average of 5: 25.61
3-7 - 26.12 25.23 (27.61) 25.48 (23.90)

Best average of 12: 27.43
49-60 - 28.24 31.01 25.67 28.37 26.68 27.64 (33.25) (23.41) 27.53 25.77 29.43 23.96

Have had about 5 or 6 Ao100 sub 30 so I guess I can call mysel true sub 30 now  

Goal Sub 30 by Christmass.. Check!


----------



## pedrinroque (Dec 28, 2012)

4x4

number of times: 50/50
best time: 30.97
worst time: 47.68

best avg5: 33.74 (σ = 1.24) PB

best avg12: 36.43 (σ = 2.46) 

best avg50: 37.46 (σ = 2.58) PB


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

New PB and single! 18.29 is PB single by .02 seconds



Spoiler



Average of 5: 23.28
1. 21.37 B R2 F D2 B' D' R B2 U R2 U2 F B' D2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 
2. 26.43 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D F L B2 D2 F U L F2 R2 U 
3. (18.29) F' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F' D' L' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F U' L' 
4. 22.04 R U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 R D U2 L D' F U2 R' U' B' F' 
5. (30.22) F2 L B2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' D L U2 L' F U F R2 B L2


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 28, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> AO100:
> 
> Mean: 29.89
> Average: 29.83
> ...



On 3x3? Good job! I'm almost catching up!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 28, 2012)

43.43, 50.22, 44.87, 44.60, 45.16, 44.34, 43.51, 49.39, (58.43), 40.78, (39.59), 40.01 = *44.63 avg12*
Rolled with 57 and 55 :/
2 or 3 OLL parities


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 28, 2012)

Average of 12: 8.81
1. 8.45 D B2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 U L2 F R' D2 F U' B2 F' U L2 R 
2. 7.62 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D R2 D' F R' F2 R2 F' D' R D' B2 L2 
3. 8.13 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D F D' B' L' B' U2 F L R F' 
4. 10.02 B D2 B2 L2 U2 R D' L2 B' U B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 
5. 9.87 U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 R' U L' F U' R2 D' L R 
6. (6.96) R2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F D2 R2 F2 U F D L D F' L R' U' L U2 
7. 9.58 R' L D' F2 B D2 R' L2 F' B2 R B2 D2 R B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' 
8. 10.11 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' D L' U R B L2 U2 B 
9. (12.15) U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U R U2 L F' R B D R D' R' 
10. 7.53 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 F' D2 U2 R' F' D L' D' L B2 
11. 7.36 B L' U2 D2 F' L U R' F B2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 R L2 D2 F2 
12. 9.38 R B2 L' D2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R D' F2 U L' B2 F L' B' D'


----------



## uvafan (Dec 28, 2012)

number of times: 217/217
best time: 9.55
worst time: 22.75

current avg5: 14.40 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 11.14 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 14.20 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 12.02 (σ = 1.09)

current avg50: 13.80 (σ = 1.33)
best avg50: 13.04 (σ = 1.31)

current avg100: 13.46 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 13.38 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 13.77 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 13.91

PB avg12, avg100
2 fullstep sub10 singles.


----------



## Julian (Dec 28, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 8.81


Nice. I feel like you've gotten better than this before? Maybe not.



> (6.96) R2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F D2 R2 F2 U F D L D F' L R' U' L U2


PLL skip?


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 28, 2012)

Julian said:


> Nice. I feel like you've gotten better than this before? Maybe not.
> 
> 
> PLL skip?



Yeah, I've gotten like 8.3x. But I haven't gotten sub-9 in a while.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2012)

1:18.43 5x5x5 solve. First sub 1:20 in a long time


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 28, 2012)

*13.23 OH Single PB* 
But the solution is ludicrous
Scramble: U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B U2 F2 D R F' D2 L' U2 L2

x2 R' U F' U L D
y2 R' U2 R
L U L' U L U' L'
y' U R U R'
U R' U' R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

Don't ask why didn't I just do R U2 R' U' R U' R for LL
The block was in the wrong place to see the possible skip


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 28, 2012)

6.95 3x3 single. PLL skip. My 3rd sub 7 solve in a long time Changing to a smaller cube helped a lot.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 29, 2012)

Best average of 12: 13.88
39-50 - 14.91 (12.36) (18.25) 13.46 13.30 13.78 13.19 13.47 16.15 14.77 13.22 12.56

39. 14.91 L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F U R2 L U2 B2 L U R2 F'
40. 12.36 R2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R B D U F R2 B2 F D2 F2 U'
41. 18.25 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D B U B' F D2 B2 L D R' U'
42. 13.46 F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 F R' B' R2 D2 B' U' L F' D
43. 13.30 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U B' R' F' R L' D' U' L2 F' U'
44. 13.78 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B2 U2 R D' B2 F L
45. 13.19 D' U2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' F U2 B R L D B' L' B2 R U2
46. 13.47 D R2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' B D' U L F' R2 U R2 B L
47. 16.15 D R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L F' L' D2 L' D2 L U F' R
48. 14.77 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 F' U' L' U F' R' F L2 D'
49. 13.22 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D R2 D' L' D L F' D R L' B R2 D2
50. 12.56 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' F' R B' U L D2 B D U F

Yeah boiiiii


----------



## Riley (Dec 29, 2012)

6.45 3x3 PB single. Video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEfRkHBr8E4

7.44 TPS, I think that's a PB too.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 29, 2012)

Got a 3x3x6 for Christmas

Single: 1:51.50
Ao5: 2:04.10
Ao12: 2:09.50



Spoiler: Times



2:13.47, 2:07.13, 2:02.27, 2:13.30, 4:46.18, 2:11.05, 2:28.09, 2:06.18, 2:05.52, 1:57.96, 2:14.71, 2:08.81, 1:51.50, 2:10.97



I don't think this is really that good because my 3x3x4 average is 55-1:00, I'd almost definitely be sub-2 though if the inner layers on the 3x3x6 turned better


----------



## uvafan (Dec 29, 2012)

Average of 12: 11.60 (ZZ Method)
1. 12.66 R' F' L' D2 B' F2 U2 L2 U' B' L F2 R' U B2 U L F' B' U2 D' L' B2 F' R
2. 10.58 L D B U D B2 D' U' R2 L2 F D' L2 D R D' L' F D' U L' B2 F D' B
3. (13.99) U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 B' U2 D2 R U2 L F B R2 L' B F' D' L' F R F' L F2
4. 13.30 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 B L' B2 F2 D2 R F D L D U' B2 D F' B R D F2 R2
5. 9.54 R L' B L R' B' R' F2 B' R' L2 B2 L' R' D U2 B2 R U2 B' F U2 F L R
6. 12.83 D' U' R2 L2 D L' R D F D' U L2 R' B2 L2 B' U' D F' U' B' U B2 D F
7. 10.92 F' U R' B2 L' D U' L' D2 R' L' F2 U F2 U B F2 D R F' U' L F L' D
8. 11.63 D' L' D' R2 D' L' D' B2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' D' U' F D2 B' R U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U
9. 11.54 U2 F L2 B L' R2 B2 U' R2 B F2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 B' U D F' R2 F D' B' L'
10. 11.31 R' U' F D2 R' U' R2 B2 R B R B' D U R D2 R2 F' R' B' U' B2 D L' D'
11. (8.91) L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R B U2 F2 L2 B' F' L' U R' F2 R' F2 B' R U R2 U2 B
12. 11.72 U' L2 U' R' L2 F D F2 B' D U2 F' U' R' B2 R2 L2 F' B2 L U F L' D' U2 
PB single and avg12. Also got PB avg100, 12.84.
Reconstruction of single:
L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R B U2 F2 L2 B' F' L' U R' F2 R' F2 B' R U R2 U2 B
EOL: x2 U2 L' B' F2 (4)
Left: L' U2 L' U' L' U L (11)
Right: U' R' U R U' R U' R U2 U R U R' U R U' R' (28)
PLL: U2 Tperm U (44)
44/8.91=4.938 tps
also, earlier in the session had a 9.5x fullstep with a Gperm!


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2012)

New avg 12 4x4 record 

Average of 12: 1:45.68
1. 1:42.92 U L2 Uw Rw Fw2 Rw' U2 D Rw U2 L U' Uw2 D2 Rw' B L2 Fw2 Uw D' Fw' Rw' Uw Rw' R2 D F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Fw2 D' F2 D2 L U B D2 Fw2 
2. (2:06.93) D' Uw2 R2 D Rw2 U R' U' Rw' B D' Fw L2 F' Rw' B2 Fw F2 Uw' Rw R' D2 B R2 D' Uw' L' U D' F' B2 D2 B' Fw D2 Rw' U R' D Fw 
3. 1:48.08 B2 Rw2 B D2 Fw' R Fw Uw B Rw' L Fw2 F D' L' Rw' Fw D' Rw L R' F U L' Rw D Rw D F' D B' Uw' D2 L' Fw' Rw2 R Uw Fw' B 
4. 1:39.64 F' Rw2 L2 D' R' U' D B' D' R2 B L2 Fw2 D Rw' D Fw2 F' Rw F' R2 Uw2 B' F' L2 Uw2 U R2 B R Fw' D R' L F Rw F' Fw' U F' 
5. 1:52.80 L D' R' B2 L2 Rw D' Rw' R2 L2 Fw' R2 D' F' U' L2 R' B' Fw' Rw' L2 D2 R2 Rw2 L Fw B' Uw2 R F' Rw2 R' F2 R' L2 F L' R Fw' F2 
6. 1:42.06 Uw2 F2 Fw Uw2 F' Uw2 D' Fw2 D F L' R2 D2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw' Rw' U2 Fw2 U Uw Fw' Rw U' F U' R2 L2 Fw' B R' D L2 Uw' F2 D' U2 F' D 
7. 1:42.23 B' Rw Fw' Rw2 L2 U2 R Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 B F L Uw L Uw2 B R' Rw U2 B Rw U L' B' D' Fw Uw Rw2 R' B Rw2 Fw2 U2 R Rw Uw L' Uw' 
8. 1:57.27 F2 Uw' B' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L' Uw' U2 Fw R' Uw2 Rw U2 L Uw Fw' U R' B F2 D Fw' L' U D R F2 L Fw D R Rw' Fw' F B2 U Fw2 R' U' 
9. (1:39.03) Fw2 D' R Uw' B' Uw' Rw' B R Fw2 F' Uw' R D2 F' U2 Rw Fw L' Fw2 D Fw F L2 U' R2 Fw' R' D Rw2 Fw2 B2 L' R2 Uw2 R Uw' Fw Uw' L 
10. 1:45.12 L2 B Uw' F' Uw2 R2 D2 U' Fw Uw2 B Uw R U2 L D2 U2 F Uw' U2 Fw' F' B2 R B2 F L2 U L R2 U' D R2 Rw' D Rw L2 U2 D2 B2 
11. 1:42.18 U' R' Fw F' Rw R' U2 Uw2 F2 R D' Fw D L' R D Rw D' Uw F L2 Rw U2 R' Fw' Rw R2 L' B' L Uw' U2 B' R2 F B2 Fw2 D' F2 B2 
12. 1:44.48 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U B' L2 R' Uw2 U2 F B2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 B2 L F2 B Uw' U2 L' Uw U' L R2 Fw Uw2 D' Rw' U Fw2 D L F U' F' U' B' F2 Rw2 

Contains PB avg 5 aswell


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 29, 2012)

Pyra 7.24 average of 12
6.77, 8.83, 6.85, 7.70, 3.77, 5.00, 7.60, 10.06, 5.47, 8.10, 7.91, 8.16


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 29, 2012)

ZZ OH

number of times: 22/22
best time: 37.06
worst time: 1:04.66

current avg5: 46.28 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 41.11 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 44.35 (σ = 3.08)
best avg12: 44.35 (σ = 3.08)

session avg: 45.70 (σ = 4.61)
session mean: 46.17

1:04.66, 51.69, 37.10, 57.83, 45.20, 44.10, 45.25, 41.85, 49.79, 48.14, 40.51, 47.51, 42.05, 40.78, 39.65, 49.60, 46.51, 47.63, 37.06, 47.24, 44.80, 46.79

PB Ao5 and Ao12


----------



## Hershey (Dec 29, 2012)

1:06.13 PLL time attack OH

Shine bright like a diamond.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 29, 2012)

52.34, 56.18, 57.72, 52.30, (49.97), 1:01.88, 56.15, 50.31, 55.68, 57.93, 58.22, (1:07.94) = 55.87 avg12 PB

52.30, (49.97), (1:01.88), 56.15, 50.31 = 52.92 avg5 PB

Mega. Dat last solve. Mmmm.


----------



## leonparfitt (Dec 29, 2012)

3x3 NL - *10.14* not a PB but still good

L2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 L F2 U2 R D' B2 D' R' U2 B U B2 D F2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 29, 2012)

Closest to PB single in months. 22.40 Easy but non-lucky cross + U perm. Headlights oll hurt. That is my worse ocll.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2012)

4:30.41 Single
5:02.13 MO3
5:05.96 AO5

7x7


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 30, 2012)

i solved my teraminx for the first time 
it took hours to sticker :fp

christmas present (it was late in the mail)


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 30, 2012)

zz-twohand:


Spoiler



solves: 100/109
best: 14.96
best avg5: 18.36
best avg12: 20.97
best avg100: DNF

21.29, 23.05, 22.73, 27.18, 22.62, 26.84, 21.57, 14.96, 25.69, 17.21, 23.90, DNF, 24.31, 24.86, 26.65, DNF, 15.40, 25.58, DNF, 17.39, 21.15, 18.24, 27.12, 16.27, DNF, 16.86, 20.78, DNF, 26.46, 19.99, 27.13, 22.06, 20.93, 21.84, 22.62, 19.77, 23.38, 26.41, 17.53, DNF, 18.85, 18.39, 33.95, 20.87, 19.35, 24.27, 28.61, DNF, 22.06, 19.12, 19.14, 18.62, 28.91, 17.85, 25.88, 20.50, 18.85, 18.24, 20.92, 26.41, 25.44, 22.07, 25.73, 18.87, 25.10, 33.90, 58.48, 25.04, 31.05, 17.62, 25.49, 20.56, 21.13, DNF, 23.74, 36.45, 18.51, 17.67, 23.06, 15.11, 22.47, 19.28, 20.26, 15.53, 27.98, 25.65, 28.68, 24.75, DNF, 26.28, 25.30, 20.10, 25.15, 20.95, 23.85, 25.95, 19.14, 19.26, 19.72, 19.06, 22.38, 37.93, 22.44, 18.97, 23.84, 44.45, 26.16, 31.23, 17.56



but only *one* of you truly understands the gravity of this accomplishment lolol :tu


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2012)

2x2 with stackmat timer

stats: (hide)
number of times: 164/164
best time: 1.430
worst time: 7.080

current mo3: 4.287 (σ = 0.70)
best mo3: 2.160 (σ = 0.42)

current avg5: 4.377 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 2.227 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 3.689 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 2.500 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 3.258 (σ = 0.72)
best avg50: 2.928 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 3.185 (σ = 0.69)
best avg100: 3.037 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 3.108 (σ = 0.67)
session mean: 3.185


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow. Smashed PBs today on the 24h cubing marathon. Still have like 3 hours left but I'm sick, so I'm going to bed.
number of times: 350/350
best time: 13.43 -- PB by .64
worst time: 37.98

best mo3: 17.45 (σ = 3.00) -- PB is 17.22 
best avg5: 17.68 (σ = 0.22) -- PB is 17.65
best avg12: 18.78 (σ = 1.44) -- PB by .55
best avg50: 20.61 (σ = 2.08) -- PB by .29
best avg100: 21.07 (σ = 2.33) -- PB by .13

session avg: 21.77 (σ = 2.46)
session mean: 21.92

I feel so close to sub20!!



Spoiler: times



24.75, 33.19, 22.93, 18.54, 21.39, 18.85, 18.48, 15.30, 24.23, 19.36, 20.09, 21.19, 20.78, 21.44, 27.62, 21.89, 21.89, 22.82, 20.04, 22.63, 28.50, 24.06, 21.47, 19.52, 17.60, 18.55, 17.91, 18.25, 18.09, 16.74, 22.69, 21.08, 22.26, 24.30, 18.46, 21.74, 19.11, 19.40, 19.48, 20.19, 22.62, 19.75, 20.56, 20.03, 22.20, 20.45, 23.76, 26.21, 29.03, 21.95, 15.75, 22.37, 20.93, 27.33, 19.17, 19.04, 17.88, 19.76, 19.81, 16.95, 24.18, 21.21, 22.38, 16.74, 18.76, 22.83, 19.10, 28.49, 19.73, 22.94, 22.88, 19.38, 25.53, 28.17, 15.79, 21.42, 17.17, 28.91, 25.35, 25.19, 20.14, 18.73, 20.87, 25.02, 18.86, 20.85, 22.06, 21.68, 22.80, 21.57, 19.65, 20.12, 22.05, 20.64, 17.99, 25.18, 20.06, 19.97, 21.69, 22.99, 18.71, 17.92, 24.92, 21.11, 25.94, 20.16, 17.53, 19.67, 19.51, 22.97, 22.17, 29.71, 17.96, 21.26, 23.47, 25.61, 22.49, 18.46, 28.80, 19.50, 19.75, 22.99, 19.84, 20.74, 18.40, 20.53, 20.35, 21.88, 24.78, 19.22, 20.23, 21.81, 20.69, 17.98, 19.46, 26.19, 22.47, 24.26, 20.54, 23.02, 22.92, 25.49, 22.92, 17.43, 23.04, 20.38, 22.71, 17.70, 16.36, 21.62, 37.98, 23.91, 20.17, 21.07, 13.43, 23.90, 19.59, 22.05, 19.58, 20.37, 21.64, 22.06, 21.20, 23.31, 19.74, 25.63, 23.29, 19.29, 18.04, 22.31, 19.68, 19.46, 25.75, 23.57, 20.64, 21.96, 21.88, 20.32, 24.11, 20.13, 19.63, 21.18, 22.66, 22.88, 17.85, 21.86, 24.57, 23.96, 17.88, 19.84, 27.85, 18.79, 29.75, 24.82, 22.81, 22.69, 20.94, 22.37, 25.60, 23.14, 20.26, 21.97, 21.10, 26.42, 25.34, 22.20, 23.43, 22.82, 14.56, 18.37, 27.33, 24.75, 19.67, 21.40, 24.08, 24.31, 19.32, 21.05, 20.22, 28.50, 22.42, 19.73, 23.57, 24.95, 17.98, 22.07, 27.37, 18.11, 22.74, 19.38, 21.32, 20.24, 30.04, 22.18, 22.13, 18.38, 24.58, 22.68, 19.21, 21.75, 23.21, 18.98, 24.03, 21.65, 27.97, 22.24, 22.29, 20.22, 23.55, 22.82, 24.53, 25.35, 19.01, 20.25, 23.19, 20.17, 24.07, 24.23, 22.35, 18.19, 20.00, 14.15, 23.07, 17.26, 22.27, 36.29, 19.50, 20.98, 18.76, 25.34, 24.12, 22.32, 19.39, 21.15, 19.15, 23.86, 21.31, 19.53, 18.92, 20.88, 20.28, 20.64, 19.92, 26.80, 26.72, 19.12, 20.82, 20.68, 24.18, 29.63, 22.75, 23.90, 24.34, 23.79, 26.18, 23.72, 27.75, 27.54, 27.10, 27.43, 25.85, 27.79, 25.52, 22.33, 25.04, 20.72, 23.26, 22.93, 22.18, 24.27, 18.85, 19.38, 27.81, 21.68, 23.08, 23.29, 19.03, 26.99, 20.50, 21.28, 19.33, 22.87, 29.21, 20.08, 23.55, 25.01, 23.71, 23.06, 23.39, 16.35, 19.21, 22.49, 23.92, 22.17, 23.49, 19.01, 16.71, 18.77, 20.19, 18.72, 18.64, 17.43, 28.10, 17.82, 17.79, 17.35, 22.08, 34.04, 19.85, 17.95


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 30, 2012)

Got a Master Pyraminx for Christmas as well, figured out how to solve it by myself 

1:45.30, 1:40.19, (4:33.94), (1:28.15), 1:47.63 = 1:44.37

Yeah, I'm not very good, I think sub-1 would be possible, but there's still a few cases that I get stuck on while solving the last two tredges, which was the reason for the 4min solve :fp.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 1.285
worst time: 7.412

current avg5: 3.108 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 1.915 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 3.019 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 2.445 (σ = 0.63)

current avg50: 2.906 (σ = 0.75)
best avg50: 2.686 (σ = 0.55)

current avg100: 2.857 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 2.857 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 2.857 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 2.917

2x2. The ao100 and 50 is PB.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL 3x3 with feet
1. 44.49 R F R D L B' R U B R' B2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' 
NL, forced OLL skip and PLL A


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 30, 2012)

ZZ PB singles:

2H: (OLL Skip) 3. 15.02 L F' R U' F' D U' F2 D B U L' B L2 U2 L' U L' B2 L' D' U' F2 R' U2
OH: 18. 27.86 D U F2 U2 L2 B L2 B' F' U B2 R2 F' B2 D U2 B L2 B' R' L U D' F' B' 

I'm gonna break that OH single before 2013...


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol, Przemek brawo xd


----------



## Username (Dec 30, 2012)

Did an avg of 200 on the 2x2. Probably PB but i don't keep track of avg-200 Pb's



Spoiler



Session average: 6.62
1. 6.75 U' F R2 F U2 F U' F U' 
2. 4.18 R F' U' F U' R U' R' F U2 
3. 7.30 U F U F' U2 F' U2 R U' 
4. 8.89 U F' U R' F2 U R F U 
5. 6.23 R' F U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 
6. (2.64) R2 F2 R2 U' R' F U' R2 U2 
7. 7.53 F R2 F' U2 F' U' R F' R 
8. 5.33 U R' F R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' 
9. 7.32 F' U2 R F2 R U' F2 R' U' 
10. 6.99 R2 F' U2 R U R2 U F' U2 
11. (10.89) F2 U' R2 U' R2 U R F2 U' 
12. 6.92 U' F R U' F' R' F2 R' U' 
13. 5.81 U' F' R2 F' R F U' F2 R' 
14. 5.77 R U R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U 
15. 6.76 R' U' F U F U2 R F2 U' 
16. 5.78 U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 
17. 7.12 U' R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U F' U' 
18. 8.01 F R2 F' R2 F U' F R U2 
19. 5.34 U R2 U2 F R' F' U R2 F' U 
20. 6.60 F U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' U 
21. 6.52 R' F2 R' F2 U' F2 U F' R' 
22. 7.21 F U' F2 U' R U' R F2 R' 
23. 8.08 U F' R' F U' F R U R2 
24. 7.14 R2 U' R' F2 U F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
25. 8.55+ F2 R2 F U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 
26. 7.70 U2 R' U R' U' R' F U2 R' 
27. 6.45 U2 R F2 U' R' F U R2 F' 
28. 6.19 F2 R' F2 U2 R U' F' R' U' 
29. 7.25 F' U2 F' R2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 
30. 7.24 R' U' R F R' U2 R' F' U 
31. 5.71 F' R F2 R U2 R' F U' R U' 
32. 4.59 U' F2 R U' R2 F' R2 U2 F 
33. 7.34 R2 F' U' F R2 U2 F' R' U 
34. 5.18 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R U R2 F2 U' 
35. 7.54 U R' F2 R' F2 U F' U R' 
36. 6.09 R' F R2 U2 R' F' U' F2 U 
37. 8.47+ U R F R' F2 U2 R F' R' 
38. 7.65 R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U2 R' U' 
39. 7.70 U' F' R' U2 R' U' F2 R U 
40. 6.42 R2 U' F R2 F' U2 R U R2 U' 
41. (10.27) R' U F2 U F2 R U F2 U2 
42. (14.46) U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U 
43. (9.78) R U' F U R' F R U' R 
44. 7.87 U2 F' R2 U R' U F' U F2 U2 
45. 5.79 U' F' U2 F' U R U2 F' U' 
46. 6.97 R' F2 R F' R U2 R F' U' 
47. 5.82 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F U' F' U2 
48. 6.76 R2 U' F2 U R' F2 R' F' U' 
49. 6.09 U' R' F2 U R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
50. 6.52 F' R U' R' F R U' F U2 
51. 6.40 R' U2 R F R' U2 F' U R2 U2 
52. 5.29 F2 U2 F R' F' R F2 U2 R 
53. 8.60 R U R2 U F' R2 U F U2 
54. 6.33 U2 R' U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 
55. 7.04 R U' F2 R U F U2 F R 
56. 6.84 R U2 F2 R' U2 R U' F U2 
57. 6.58 U2 F U' F2 R' U2 R U' R U' 
58. 7.37 R2 U R F' R2 F R U2 R 
59. 5.29 U2 F U2 F R F2 R F2 U 
60. 5.79 F2 R F R' U F2 U F2 R' U' 
61. 8.96 R' U F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R' 
62. 4.61 R' F' U2 F R' U2 R2 U' R' 
63. 6.59 U2 R' F' U F' U F' U2 F' 
64. 7.01 R' F R' U2 F2 U' R F' R' 
65. 6.59 U2 R' F2 R U F2 U' R U' 
66. 6.01 U F R2 F' R F2 R' F2 R' 
67. 6.02 F2 R F2 R' U2 F U F2 U' R' 
68. 5.39 F' R U R2 F' R U R' F' U' 
69. (9.75) R F2 R' F U' R F' R2 U2 
70. 5.07 F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 R F' 
71. (4.17) U F2 R U' R2 F U2 F R 
72. (2.56) U R' U2 R U2 F' R2 F2 R2 
73. 6.59 U' R2 F2 U R F2 R2 U' F' U' 
74. 8.16 R2 F U R2 F' U' R2 F U 
75. 8.29 U2 R' F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 R' 
76. 5.91 F2 U' R' F' R' F2 R F2 U 
77. 5.75 U2 F U' F U2 R2 F' R2 U' 
78. 6.11 F R' U2 F2 R U' R2 F R 
79. 6.99 R2 U R F' R2 F' U R U2 
80. 6.33 R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U' F U2 
81. 6.79 U' F' U' F' R2 U F' U2 F U' 
82. 6.06 F R U2 F' U R' F2 R' U2 
83. 5.79 U2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' R' F 
84. 6.21 R2 U' R' F' R2 U F' U2 F 
85. 6.78 F2 R2 U' R F' U R2 F2 U 
86. 7.93 R U F2 U F U2 R2 F' U' 
87. 7.21 U2 F R' F' U R2 F R' U' 
88. 8.91 U' R2 U' R F2 U F' U2 R' 
89. 7.20 R F2 R' U R2 F2 U' R U' 
90. 7.40 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
91. 4.51 F2 R' F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R U' 
92. 5.68 U' R U' R F' R' F U2 R U' 
93. 6.53 F' U2 R U F' U F' R' U' 
94. 7.75 U R U2 F2 R' U F' U2 R' 
95. 9.11 R U2 R' F' R F' U R2 U' 
96. 9.31 R2 F' U F U F2 R' F2 R' U' 
97. 6.29 R2 F U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R' U2 
98. 5.84 F2 R F2 R F2 U' F' U2 R' 
99. 6.62 R' U R2 F2 U' R U F' R' 
100. 5.34 R U' R' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
101. (11.40) R2 F R2 U' F U' R2 F R 
102. (4.07) U F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' 
103. 5.17 F2 U' F' U F' R2 F U' R2 
104. 6.45 F2 R' F R2 U' R2 F2 U R 
105. 7.87 U R2 F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U' 
106. 6.14 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F U' 
107. 5.23 F U' R2 U F U2 R2 U' R U' 
108. 5.97 F2 R U2 R F R' U F2 U 
109. 8.20 F' U R U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 
110. 7.34 F2 R U R U' F R2 U' R' 
111. 5.29 U' R' U F' R U2 R' F2 R' 
112. 4.77 R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 F' 
113. (15.29) F2 R U' F2 R U' R' F R2 
114. (12.20) U2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' F' R 
115. 8.21 R U' F U F2 R U2 F' U' 
116. 6.83 U2 R2 F2 R' U R F2 U' F2 
117. 7.06 F' R' U2 R' U F2 R F' U2 
118. 6.40 F R F U2 R' U' F2 R F' 
119. 7.76+ F' R' U' F R2 F R2 F' U2 
120. 7.46+ U2 R U' R2 F U R2 U' R' 
121. 8.74 U F2 R U R F' R2 F' U 
122. 7.97 U' R' U' R U F U F2 U' 
123. 5.41 U2 R' F' R' F' U R' F' U2 
124. 8.50+ R F' U2 R F2 R U2 R2 F' 
125. 6.83 R U2 R F' U F2 U F2 R 
126. 6.70 F2 R' U F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' 
127. 6.32 R U2 R U' R F2 U2 F' U 
128. 6.28 R2 U2 F U' F' R2 F2 U' F' U 
129. 6.26 U' F R U R' U2 R' U R2 
130. 6.28 F R' F R F' R U' R2 U' 
131. 4.30 F2 U' F2 U R' U2 R' F U2 
132. 7.04 F U2 R' F R' U R U2 F' 
133. 6.10 F2 R F U2 R' U' F R' U2 
134. 4.96 R2 F' U R' U2 F U' F U2 
135. 7.72 R' F U F U2 R U2 R2 U2 
136. 4.62 F R F' U F U2 R' U F' R' 
137. 5.83 R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' U F 
138. 6.62 R F U2 F U' F2 U' F2 U' 
139. (3.28) F U2 F' R2 F' R F U' F2 U 
140. 5.64 U F' R' U2 F R2 U' R' U' 
141. 7.07 R' U2 R' F' U F2 U' R U 
142. 6.68 U' F U R' U R' F2 U F' U' 
143. 7.03 R2 F' R F' R F' U' R2 U 
144. 6.36 F2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U R 
145. 6.15 F U R' U F2 R' F' U2 R U2 
146. 5.59 U2 F' R2 U F R' U2 F U 
147. 6.75 U F2 R U2 R F2 U' R2 U' 
148. 7.98 F U' R2 F2 U' F2 R U F 
149. 6.37 U2 F' U2 F' R F R' U2 R2 
150. 5.55 U2 F' U R' F2 R U' R' U R 
151. 7.19 F' R2 F' R U2 R' F2 R F2 
152. 4.50 R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 F R2 
153. (2.09) F U2 F U F R2 U' R U' 
154. 6.17 U2 F R U' R2 F U' F R2 
155. 7.67 U' R2 F2 R F2 R' F U' F 
156. 4.49 U' F R U' R F' U F' U' 
157. 6.88 F R2 F' U' F U' R F R' 
158. 5.88 U' R' U' F' R U2 F' R' U2 
159. 6.21 U2 F U' R' U F2 U F U' 
160. 5.51 R2 F U' F' R U F2 R' U' 
161. (3.14) F R2 F' R' F2 R' U R U' 
162. 7.54 U' F' U2 R' F' R2 F' R' U' 
163. 6.67 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 F U' 
164. 7.57 U' R2 U R F' R2 F' R U' 
165. 7.25 R' F2 R' U2 F U2 F U F2 
166. 5.05 U F R' F U R' F R' U' 
167. 7.51 R' F2 R' U' F2 R U2 F' R' 
168. 7.36 R' F U F U' R2 U' F' R' U' 
169. 5.51 U' R2 U F' R F U R' U' 
170. 5.65 F2 U' R2 U' F' U F' R' U2 
171. (3.59) F' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F U2 
172. 9.25 R U' R2 F U R2 U' F' U' 
173. 6.58 F' U F' U2 F U F2 R U 
174. (2.30) F2 U R2 U2 R' F R' U2 R' 
175. 8.03 R F R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U 
176. 5.89 R U R U2 F' R F2 U' F2 U' 
177. 5.94 F U2 R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U 
178. 5.74 R' U' R' U2 F2 U2 R2 F U 
179. 6.89 R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R' U' 
180. 9.52 U F' R2 F' R U2 F R2 U2 
181. 6.72 F U R' U R' F U F2 R2 
182. (3.99) R F2 U F U R U2 R2 U' 
183. 6.86 U F R2 F U' F R' F2 U' 
184. 5.32 F R' U2 F2 R' F R F2 U' 
185. 7.02 R' F' R2 F' R U' R F2 R' 
186. 6.92 U R' U F' U F R U2 R U2 
187. 5.85 U F' R' F2 R' U' F U' R' U2 
188. 7.06 R' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' F' R' 
189. 6.29 U' F R U R' F R2 F U' 
190. 5.96 U F' R' F R2 F R' F2 U2 
191. 5.20 R F U2 F' U F' R2 U2 F 
192. 5.56 R U F R' U2 F R' U R2 U' 
193. 7.19 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 
194. 8.03+ R2 F R2 F' R' F' U2 R U 
195. (11.36) F U R' F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 
196. 6.84 F' U2 R U F2 U R2 U' R' 
197. 7.11 F' R' F2 U2 F' U R' F' U 
198. (DNF(7.22)) F' R U' F' R F R2 U2 R' 
199. 5.70 R' F' R F' U R' U R2 U 
200. 5.19 R' U' F U' F2 R2 U' F' U' 


Spoiler



number of times: 199/200
best time: 2.09
worst time: 15.29

current avg5: 6.55 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 4.88 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 6.92 (σ = 1.78)
best avg12: 5.55 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 6.48 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 6.44 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 6.62 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 6.68






New 4x4 PB 

1:27.57 D2 Fw' F Rw' F' U Uw L2 F L Uw2 D U F B2 U' Fw R Rw' F Rw R D' Fw' Uw2 Fw Uw2 L' Rw' F U Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw Uw' D Rw2 B2 U


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2012)

Square-1: 1:00.61 locked up on last alg. Had easy cubeshape.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2012)

4x4
49.16, 50.79, (51.82), (45.36), 45.94 = 48.63
51.08, 49.16, 50.79, 51.82, 45.36, 45.94, (55.28), 50.43, 51.73, 52.54, 53.02, (45.26) = 50.19

wot


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 30, 2012)

5.80 PB 3x3 single with PLL skip

F2 R L' U' B' R2 B' U L F R2 F2 L U2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 R 

Cross: x' z D l D2 
F2L1: U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L2: R U R' L U L'
F2L3: U2 y' R U' R'
F2L4: U R' U2 R U' y' L U L'
OLL: r U R' U' r' F R F'


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 30, 2012)

I just found and acquired a generation one Speed Stacks timer at a thrift store. Price = $1.58 (not counting tax)! It needed a new battery, which I had at home, to work.


----------



## omer (Dec 30, 2012)

YES!! a 23.7 PB!!!! (I average about 37)... And I didn't even get lucky!, no PLL skip or anything.


----------



## evogler (Dec 30, 2012)

Beat old avg of 50 PB (16.72) by almost a second: 15.87. Not something I expect after 2 years cubing.


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 31, 2012)

7.75 single

F2 D' B L F D' R2 F D' B2 L F2 L D2 R' F2 B2 U2 L2 F2

z2 // inspection
R2 D L F' D2 // cross
R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r U' // OLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	QTM	qtps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.75	46	5.94	52	6.71	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2012)

Counting 10 Mehehehe

Average of 12: 6.456
1. 4.329 U B' R B' U' L B' L' U' l' b 
2. 4.178 U' L' B U' L U' R B' l u' 
3. 6.190 U' R' B L' R L R B l' r b' u 
4. (DNF(5.016)) U R' L B L U' B' U' l' b' 
5. 7.405 B' L B R' B R' L U' b u 
6. 7.021 L R U R' L' B R' L l r' b u 
7. 6.313 U R U R' B' U R' U' B r 
8. 10.116 U' R' B R' U R U R' r b' 
9. 6.044 U R B' U R L' U R U' l b u' 
10. 7.066 R U B U L R' B' L B l r u 
11. (4.138) L' U' R' U' B' L U' B' u' 
12. 5.898 B U' L' U' B' U' B' U l r b' u


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 31, 2012)

First ever 2-7 relay, first scramble(s) of holiday comp. 11:15.05. hands are exhausted. Order is 2, 3, 7, 6, 5, 4.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 31, 2012)

4x4 Feet 6:06.68

OLL Parity took about a minute


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## APdRF (Dec 31, 2012)

5x5 Average of 5: 1:34.26
1:29.51 1:31.71 (1:42.24) 1:41.55 (1:25.21)

Last PB of the year  .


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

Color neutral

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.01 [red cross, fullstep]
worst time: 17.62

current avg5: 13.93 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 12.27 (σ = 1.30)

current avg12: 13.69 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 13.34 (σ = 1.76)

current avg50: 13.82 (σ = 1.40)


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2012)

More ZZ OH (did yesterday)

number of times: 30/30
best time: 33.73
worst time: 1:06.75

current avg5: 47.69 (σ = 4.23)
best avg5: 41.97 (σ = 2.55)

current avg12: 49.14 (σ = 3.29)
best avg12: 49.06 (σ = 4.41)

session avg: 49.28 (σ = 6.14)
session mean: 49.34

38.47, 33.73, 51.52, 44.45, 42.99, 45.38, 44.22, 53.63+, 59.84, 1:06.75, 55.31, 1:01.97, 49.14, 52.20, 36.97, 54.33, 48.64, 52.58, 48.30, 48.80, 58.27, 50.44, 51.67, 44.67, 52.69, 38.45, 51.81, 51.24, 41.75, 50.08


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 31, 2012)

After practicing Roux for 4 or so weeks I got a new personal best of 16.68 today!!! I never thought that would be possible for me with Roux. Excited!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 31, 2012)

15.01, 17.39, 20.37, 20.09, 18.98, 18.36, (13.37), (22.46), 20.23, 17.14, 17.36, 15.69 = *18.06 OH avg12*
PLL skips on the 13 and the 2nd 15


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 31, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.87
1. 12.79 D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L U F' L B D2 B2 U B 
2. 13.61 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B U F' L F D' U R2 D' R' B 
3. 14.06 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' B2 D F2 D' F D' F2 D' B2 L' F2 L' D' 
4. 14.84 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B' L2 R2 B' U B' F2 D' L U2 L2 U F' U2 
5. 13.75 B' D2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 U2 R U' R U' R' F2 U' F' L 
6. 17.50 U2 D F U B D R L' U2 F B2 U B2 U L2 D L2 U L2 D 
7. 16.20 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 U F' D2 L D' L' B R' D U2 
8. 13.85 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B' L B2 F U' L' R2 D B L2 
9. (10.49) L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R' B' D2 B' R2 D' B' L2 R 
10. (21.03) D2 L D2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L' F2 R2 B R F2 L' D2 F2 R' D F' 
11. 15.20 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F R F' R2 B U2 F2 R' D2 R2 
12. 16.88 U' B U2 L' D' R2 L' U F' R L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R F2 

Most PLLs were U perms

13.81 avg of 12 with first 5 solves too!


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2012)

45.98 4x4 solve!!!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2013)

Finally 5x5 PBs 

1:14.44 single

1:22.71 avg5
1:27.59, 1:17.85, (1:35.38), (1:16.60), 1:22.70

1:24.78 avg12
1:17.85, (1:35.38), (1:16.60), 1:22.70, 1:27.89, 1:26.16, 1:31.09, 1:20.78, 1:34.88, 1:20.53, 1:28.46, 1:17.41

and 1:26.90 avg50


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 1, 2013)

First solve of the year
1. 12.00 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 L U2 B' R' U2 R' F' R2 D B2 U F' 

Happy new year guys


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 1, 2013)

woop zz2h* pbs before 2013!



Spoiler



solves: 100/102
best: 12.58
best avg5: 17.69
best avg12: 19.87
best avg100: DNF

23.95, 31.90, 34.27, 20.30, 42.21, 31.46, 20.54, 19.22, 21.68, 17.10, 21.54, 21.55, 21.53, 28.47, 18.52, 26.55, 20.39, 19.52, 27.30, 24.85, 24.48, 28.06, 23.54, 12.58, 19.29, 17.98, DNF, 34.53, 20.89, 23.45, 20.79, 20.10, 45.16, 18.54, 15.12, 22.15, 17.80, 24.88, 16.38, 23.41, 17.82, 27.88, 28.97, 24.22, 17.54, 18.85, 19.72, 20.34, 20.45, 17.91, 34.02, DNF, 36.72, 18.93, 24.27, 15.56, 15.24, 18.57, 20.24, 19.19, 20.01, 19.82, 18.27, 32.63, 23.81, 24.85, 18.70, 27.63, 15.08, 17.55, 22.66, 24.03, 24.87, 20.32, 35.58, 23.92, 20.75, 26.04, 44.71, 39.04, 17.88, 17.90, 14.97, 23.06, 27.58, 30.50, 30.34, 20.80, 23.84, 21.60, 22.84, 22.75, 18.39, 19.03, 24.40, 26.00, 23.78, 24.53, 13.63, 14.21, 23.44, 15.87



still failed that ao100 though


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 1, 2013)

Dat 12.58


----------



## ottozing (Jan 1, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 1.204
worst time: 6.107

current avg5: 2.638 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 1.777 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 2.617 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 2.296 (σ = 0.59)

current avg50: 2.698 (σ = 0.39)
best avg50: 2.523 (σ = 0.50)

current avg100: 2.619 (σ = 0.46)
best avg100: 2.619 (σ = 0.46)

session avg: 2.614 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 2.664

2x2. ao5/50/100 are all PB


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 1, 2013)

ottozing said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 101/101
> best time: 1.204
> worst time: 6.107
> ...



What method?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 1, 2013)

Lots of stuff  Mostly CLL/EG-1/Anti CLL. Some Ortega/SS/VOP/Forced CLL skip stuff.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 1, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> Dat 12.58



what are your 2h* avgs now?


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 1, 2013)

Probably around 25ish, haven't gotten the chance to doo a session of times


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Average of 12: 14.87
> 1. 12.79 D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L U F' L B D2 B2 U B
> 2. 13.61 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B U F' L F D' U R2 D' R' B
> 3. 14.06 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' B2 D F2 D' F D' F2 D' B2 L' F2 L' D'
> ...



I hope you mean 13.81 avg5?

3:29 or something Feet PLL time attack on vid


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2013)

4x4

1:54.92, 2:08.37, 2:14.07, 1:49.50, *1:35.57, 1:38.43, 1:48.48, 1:36.32, 1:43.22*, 1:45.19, 1:59.67, 2:13.21, 1:45.54, 2:02.29

*Best Ao5: 1:39.32*
Best Ao12: 1:50.19
Both PB's


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 1, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> *Best Ao5: 1:39.32*
> Best Ao12: 1:50.19
> Both PB's



Oh man... I just did a few 4 x 4 yesterday. I think the fastest was 4 minutes.. and the slowest 8 minutes.. LOL. I really don't know how you guys do it so fast..


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Oh man... I just did a few 4 x 4 yesterday. I think the fastest was 4 minutes.. and the slowest 8 minutes.. LOL. I really don't know how you guys do it so fast..



It's practice.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Oh man... I just did a few 4 x 4 yesterday. I think the fastest was 4 minutes.. and the slowest 8 minutes.. LOL. I really don't know how you guys do it so fast..



Build rings and mods.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2013)

1:22.15 4x4 PB.
U2 F D2 Fw' Uw' D' R' U' Uw2 L' R U D Fw' U' Fw U2 D B' L2 R2 D Fw2 B2 U' Rw Uw' Rw R' U Uw Fw2 Rw Fw L' B' U2 D L' Uw
OLL parity; reduction done in around 48 seconds.


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

7x7 PB 13.00.84 

My old PB was 20.xx.yy, so this is a 7 minute improvement.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 1, 2013)

not a bad session, after leaving off TH for a bit
number of times: 64/65
best time: 5.95
worst time: 9.97

current avg5: 7.64 (σ = 0.02)
best avg5: 6.91 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 7.58 (σ = 0.25)
best avg12: 7.15 (σ = 0.66)

current avg50: 7.42 (σ = 0.54)
best avg50: 7.40 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 7.43 (σ = 0.52)
session mean: 7.45

7.80, 6.47, 7.86, 7.17, 7.26, 8.20, 7.38, 7.25, 8.04, 7.59, 6.03, 7.82, 7.45, 7.22, 9.45, 7.34, DNF(9.38), 6.94, 6.86, 7.34, 7.80, 8.17, 7.34, 5.95, 6.20, 8.26, 7.55, 6.97, 6.82, 7.26, 7.57, 7.81, 8.82, 6.39, 6.65, 9.97, 6.86, 7.91, 6.76, 7.48, 6.75, 7.67, 6.79, 7.55, 9.28, 6.25, 7.01, 7.92, 7.10, 8.73, 7.15, 7.22, 6.65, 7.37, 7.47, 7.10, 7.17, 7.91, 7.84, 7.89, 7.28, 7.65, 7.62, 7.66, 7.88


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2013)

4x4 OH:
(1:13.51), (1:35.21), 1:21.48, 1:26.98, 1:35.12, *1:22.77, 1:22.57, 1:16.69, 1:15.67, 1:18.85*, 1:28.21, 1:28.54 = 1:23.69
1:19.67 avg5 in *bold*

1:13.51 might be UWR single


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 1, 2013)

5BLD said:


> not a bad session, after leaving off TH for a bit
> number of times: 64/65
> best time: 5.95
> worst time: 9.97
> ...



5.95 single and 7.43 session just "not bad". What do you consider good? I think my sub-30 ao5 is good.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 1, 2013)

Which cube did you use? the wit Eden one? Awesome man!!!! :O


----------



## uniacto (Jan 1, 2013)

PB ao12 17.95

one sub 15!  I also think I had an OLL skip on one of them, but the 14.31 was a full step  

1	18.28s	U2 L F2 R' U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L' U' L2 B R' U2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 B L2 B2	
2	14.31s	B' U L D2 L' U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B R' F U2 L2 F L F' U' L2 D2 B D2 L2	
3	17.95s	U2 L' D2 B2 U' R U' F U R' D' F' D' B U2 B L F' L' U R' D2 L' D2 B2	
4	18.27s	R F' D F D L' D2 F' D' B D2 B' L2 B' U' F' U F R U' L2 F U2 B2 L'	
5	19.09s	R F' U' F' D' F' D' F D2 L' F U F2 U2 B2 L' D' R D' R D' B R B U	
6	16.08s	U2 R' D' B2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 R' U' L U R B' R2 U2 R' F' D2 B' D2 F L2 U'	
7	18.34s	U2 B L D2 F D' F' L2 U' R' F D R' U' R B U R D2 F' D2 L2 D2 R U	
8	18.68s	F2 L U2 L' B R U' L' D' L' D' L' D F2 L U' L' B L' B2 L D2 F2 L' U2	
9	18.31s	B2 D F' L' B' L' F2 R U F' L' F' U' L2 B2 U2 F2 L' U R' U' L' D B' U'	
10	19.82s	U' L' U2 R F2 R2 B' U' F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 D L2 F R F R F	
11	16.57s	B R' B2 L' F R B D F R2 B' U' R' D2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 L F2 R	
12	17.87s	U R' D2 F2 R U' F' L F' D2 F L2 U2 R' D' L' B2 L D2 F D R' U' L2 F


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:13.51 might be UWR single


It's not. I have a 1:08.80 single. My avg5/avg12 are not so great though, you are probably already faster than them.


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2013)

Average of 5: 52.62
Average of 12: 54.78
1. 50.08 L' F L' F Uw Rw U R' D' U' Uw2 L' F' B D' B2 Rw' Fw' Rw' F B2 U L Rw' Uw2 F U2 Rw L' Uw2 
2. 56.00 Fw2 F D2 U B' Uw2 F2 U' F2 L' R U F U2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw D' U B Fw U Uw' R' Rw' D2 F Uw2 R2 
3. 57.50 R L Uw Rw R2 L B' F' Rw' R' Uw' D2 F U2 F2 U R L' D Fw2 R' Uw U2 L2 B U L2 B2 F Rw2 
4. 59.58 Uw' R B2 R' U' F' L' D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' B F' D' Rw2 B' R Fw U L' Rw U' F2 L' U2 B' L2 Uw' L R 
5. 50.09 Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 U2 B Rw' Uw Rw' R Uw' U' Rw2 F' Fw B' D2 U Rw2 L Uw2 B2 Fw F' U2 L2 F' Fw U2 F 
6. 1:00.10 L B2 F' Uw' Rw R2 Fw U R2 F L' Uw' L2 R2 Uw' D2 B2 L' U' L U R2 Fw2 Uw Rw Uw' U B2 Uw2 Rw2 
7. 56.56 B' Rw' D Uw' B2 Uw R2 B' D Rw' Fw F R' L2 F' U B' R' D' Fw L2 R2 U' Uw' R' F' Uw' Fw2 R' Fw2 
*8. 50.30 Uw' D' B L Fw' F Uw' R' Rw Fw2 U' Rw' Fw' F R D2 F2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw' R2 Fw Rw R B2 Uw2 L U2 D 
9. 57.68 B D' R' L D' Fw' F2 D' Rw2 L2 Fw D2 U Fw Rw2 D2 U2 F B' R' D L Rw Uw' R D2 Uw B D B' 
10. (1:00.25) Uw U2 L R' D' R2 F D' U' B' Fw' R' Rw L U L2 D' B2 Uw' U' Rw' Fw B' R' D Rw F2 Uw' U L' 
11. 49.87 R2 D2 Fw B2 Uw' L' Rw' Fw B2 F L' Fw D' Uw' F2 L2 F2 Rw2 Fw D2 L' U' F D Fw D2 Uw F2 Rw B2 
12. (49.52) Rw2 F' Uw2 B2 D2 B' Uw2 F Fw' U' Uw Fw2 D2 B' Rw Uw' B F Uw2 F' Fw2 U' F' B2 Rw' B' F2 U Uw2 Fw2 *



qqwref said:


> It's not. I have a 1:08.80 single. My avg5/avg12 are not so great though, you are probably already faster than them.



How? I know you have practiced it but I got a 2:34.31. I know you guys are better at 4x4 I am not not miles away from I think you and antoineccantin.

Did you table abuse? I abused the table like a pimp.

EDIT:
LULWAT!!!

*Average of 5: 50.58*
Average of 12: 52.33
*1. 49.87 
2. 49.52 
3. (1:01.87) 
4. 49.07 
5. 52.36 *
6. 50.33 
7. 51.22 
8. 53.37 
9. (48.30) 
10. 59.49 
11. 52.27


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2013)

emolover said:


> How? I know you have practiced it but I got a 2:34.31. I know you guys are better at 4x4 I am not not miles away from I think you and antoineccantin.


You need to get used to how to turn the cube smoothly without locking up. Either that will require changing the way you do turns and/or hold the cube, or it will require a new cube. And it still takes a lot of practice to gt there because there are a lot of subtle ways it is different from normal speedsolving.



emolover said:


> Did you table abuse? I abused the table like a pimp.


Nope. I am sure I will remain in custody of my table.


----------



## Gumpsy (Jan 2, 2013)

3x3 25.06 single!! best time yet, and its good for me because im still using the beginners method for the last layer lol, (in the process of learning the OLLS and PLLS)


----------



## Xishem (Jan 2, 2013)

Got a few sub-30s using full CN and opp/adj NMB with 2-look hyperorientation recognition for CMLL.

Opposite NMB is probably worth it, but adjacent causes too much recognition lag in L6E :/.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2013)

qqwref said:


> It's not. I have a 1:08.80 single. My avg5/avg12 are not so great though, you are probably already faster than them.



But... You were barely sub 1:30 last time I saw you post in the accomplishment thread about it 



emolover said:


> Average of 5: 52.62
> 
> Did you table abuse? I abused the table like a pimp.



Only for PLL parity 



Bhargav777 said:


> Which cube did you use? the wit Eden one? Awesome man!!!! :O


Just normal SS v3


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2013)

9:09.88 6x6 OH 5:24.19 5x5 OH

Both first tries abusing the table like there is no tomorrow. I will do 7x7, 8x8, and 9x9 tomorrow... ermm... later today in like 12 hours.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 2, 2013)

Today I solved the curvy copter!!! Technically I had done it before, but someone solved the center parity for me, so I don't count that solve. This time I figured out how to solve the centers on my own, and finally got it parity and all! My girlfriend Katie got me one for Christmas, and it is such a cool puzzle! Took a week to do, and I'm glad I finally got it!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2013)

emolover said:


> 9:09.88 6x6 OH 5:24.19 5x5 OH


The 6x6 one is much better IMO. Although my time could probably be improved a lot.



antoineccantin said:


> But... You were barely sub 1:30 last time I saw you post in the accomplishment thread about it


I did post my PBs here, sorry  I guess you didn't see them.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 2, 2013)

Megaminx Avg of 5 - 1:15.57

Times: (1:10.02), 1:10.97, 1:19.40, (1:22.02), 1:16.33


----------



## JasonK (Jan 2, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Megaminx Avg of 5 - 1:15.57
> 
> Times: (1:10.02), 1:10.97, 1:19.40, (1:22.02), 1:16.33



Holy improvement


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2013)

Spoiler: 4x4



4x4x4 cube
01-Jan-2013 10:23:01 - 18:47:20

Mean: 1:48.93
Average: 1:48.51
Best time: 1:22.15
Median: 1:47.25
Worst time: 2:27.41
Standard deviation: 15.70

Best average of 5: 1:39.57
11-15 - 1:38.34 (1:51.43) 1:42.98 (1:26.85) 1:37.39

Best average of 12: 1:43.29
8-19 - (1:24.59) 1:39.75 2:04.61 1:38.34 1:51.43 1:42.98 1:26.85 1:37.39 1:50.03 (2:24.28) 1:36.20 1:45.33

1. 2:13.30 Fw' L F2 B2 Rw' Fw R2 F U Rw' B2 U2 F U2 D' F B' L F2 B' R' U' F2 B' L2 F2 D2 B Uw2 R' U D Rw2 D' L Rw2 R' U' L' F'
2. 1:22.15 U2 F D2 Fw' Uw' D' R' U' Uw2 L' R U D Fw' U' Fw U2 D B' L2 R2 D Fw2 B2 U' Rw Uw' Rw R' U Uw Fw2 Rw Fw L' B' U2 D L' Uw
3. 1:25.78 U L2 U' R' Fw' U2 Rw R' Uw' Rw' R F L F' Fw B2 D' B2 L2 F L U2 D' B' Rw U2 F Fw' R' B' D' Fw B' L2 Rw' F2 U2 Uw Rw2 R
4. 2:02.62 Uw' B R2 U' Fw' B Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw U2 D' Rw2 F Fw U' B' R2 F U2 Uw' Rw U2 F' U' Fw2 U2 D2 R F' D R2 F2 Fw D F Rw2 R D' Fw'
5. 1:49.21 Uw D2 F Uw2 B2 U' D2 Fw' B U' B' R2 Fw2 D Rw2 B Uw D' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R Fw2 R2 U2 Rw Fw Uw Fw' R2 Uw Rw Fw Uw2 D2 Rw2 U Uw D' Rw'
6. 1:50.88 Fw2 B2 U' Fw2 Rw U F D2 Fw' B L D F2 Uw R' Fw U Rw R' D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw U Fw' Uw Rw2 F' D R2 F' Fw U Fw' B' L D Rw R B
7. 1:47.53 L2 U Uw L' Fw' Uw' L F Fw2 Uw Rw2 R' D2 L' R' U' Fw' L D2 Fw' B' Uw2 D Fw2 L' R' Uw' D' B' D2 F2 Uw Fw2 B' U' F Fw' L' Rw2 Fw
8. 1:24.59 B2 D2 Fw R' Fw' U B2 Uw2 L' U Uw' L Uw2 L2 B Uw2 L' Uw R U L D' Fw' L F' U Uw' D2 L Rw2 B' Uw Rw2 R' F Fw B' U' Uw F2
9. 1:39.75 R2 Uw' D L Fw2 B U D2 Rw D2 F Fw2 B' Uw' D L2 Rw2 R' Uw2 B L R' U Uw' D' L' F' B D L D2 R U D2 Fw L Uw L2 Fw' Uw'
10. 2:04.61 F Rw' F2 R' Fw L2 Uw D Rw2 R2 Uw' F2 Rw2 B' D R D R F Rw U D' R U Fw' U2 Uw2 R B2 R F R' Uw2 L Fw2 B D2 Rw2 R Uw
11. 1:38.34 Rw2 R Fw B' Rw2 F' U' B Uw2 D' Fw Uw D2 Rw' Fw2 L B2 U2 Uw D Rw Uw' B' U' D F Rw F Fw L2 R' B' R2 F' Fw' B' U R F D'
12. 1:51.43 B Uw F Uw Rw U2 Rw Uw L2 Uw Rw Fw' D L' D L2 B' R' Fw2 D2 L F2 Uw' Rw D2 Rw' R U L2 Rw' Fw L2 F' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' D2 B L'
13. 1:42.98 Rw2 U2 F' U B' Rw B' L2 F' Fw Uw Rw2 F U Uw' R Uw' F' Uw' F' B' U D L' F2 R' B2 R D' L' D F' Fw' L B' U L2 B' U' R2
14. 1:26.85 U' Uw' B2 D2 Fw2 L2 U2 L' Fw2 L2 R2 Uw2 Rw R' U B' Uw' D F' Rw2 Fw Rw B2 Rw2 Fw' B2 Uw L2 U' Uw Fw D L2 R Uw' Fw B2 D2 Rw2 F2
15. 1:37.39 D' F' L Uw B2 U D R B L' Rw' D2 Rw U' Fw' L2 Rw' F U F' R' Uw2 L' F Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' D2 F' Rw2 F U Uw F' B Uw B2 Uw2 Fw2
16. 1:50.03 U' Uw' R' Uw Rw2 F2 R' U2 D B' L' B2 Uw2 F' U2 Fw2 R2 U Rw' B L2 Fw' Uw' F2 Uw2 R2 Uw Fw2 R Uw F2 L' Rw B' R2 B Uw' R2 U' D
17. 2:24.28 F Rw' R2 Uw2 Rw' F' D2 Rw F' R Fw2 B L R' U D L R Uw R2 F' B' D F R D' R U2 D2 L' R Uw2 D2 F' Fw B L2 Fw Uw' D'
18. 1:36.20 U L' Rw' Uw' D2 L' Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw' R U2 Uw Rw' D2 R Uw Fw Uw Rw' U L2 R' U2 D R Uw' Fw2 U2 Uw' D2 Fw D' F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2
19. 1:45.33 Fw' Rw' U Uw D' L U2 Fw B' U' F2 Uw D' F Fw L' Rw2 F' L' U' F' Fw2 Uw' B' Uw L' R2 Uw' B2 U Uw' F Fw' B R U2 L2 Uw2 R' D2
20. 1:57.95 L2 Fw D2 L2 Uw2 Rw' F2 L Rw2 Fw B' U D B2 L2 Uw2 D' F Fw2 D2 F' U2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 U R2 Uw B U2 Uw' D' L2 B2 D2 L' B' Uw'
21. 1:51.71 Fw2 D Fw' U' F Fw' B' Uw' Rw Fw2 L2 R U Rw D2 R' F' B' L Uw2 L' R' F2 Fw' D' B L2 R2 F2 L Fw' L B2 Uw' Rw2 R2 F' L2 Rw Uw'
22. 1:46.97 B' R' B' L Uw2 F D2 Rw R' Uw2 Rw R' U' R Fw B' R2 B U2 Rw D' Fw2 B' U Fw2 B' U' F' U R D L2 U2 Uw F' L U2 R' Uw L'
23. 1:48.44 F' Uw' F2 R2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw R' Uw' B Rw B R' Fw' L2 F2 U2 Uw2 Fw D2 L U B2 R F' B D L Rw Fw U' B Uw2 D' Rw2 Uw' B2 R2 Fw'
24. 1:43.72 U L B2 Uw L' D' L D' L2 B Uw' Fw' B' U' Rw R Fw2 Rw Uw' F' Fw R' D' F' Rw B L U2 R' D2 B' Rw2 U L R' Fw Uw Fw2 B' Rw'
25. 1:37.40 Fw2 B2 D Fw U L Rw' R2 U2 Uw2 B2 L' R Fw B R' U2 R2 U2 F D' R2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw2 B U Uw2 B' R U2 R' U' B R' U2 F B' Rw'
26. 2:27.41 Rw2 U' D2 Fw' L' B' L2 D2 B U' Uw' D' B D' Rw' Uw D Rw2 B' Rw' F Rw2 Uw' F' D' Rw' U2 Rw' B U Uw B2 R Fw' L D2 Fw' B Rw2 D'
27. 1:46.89 B' L2 U2 Fw' Rw' U D2 L' F' R F' Fw' D' R2 D2 Rw U2 D2 Rw2 Fw R2 Fw2 Uw' R2 U Rw' Fw U B R2 B L' B' U F' Fw2 U2 D' R2 F
28. 1:59.51 Rw' F' Fw' Uw2 D' F Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D' F L Uw2 F' U Uw' F B D2 Rw2 F U' Uw' F2 D Rw' Fw' L' Rw2 Uw D' F2 Fw2 D Fw Rw2 B D' B' U'
29. 1:46.36 R F B' Rw2 B U B2 U L' R Uw' F' Uw R2 D F B2 Uw2 Rw' R' F U' Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw F2 U Fw' Uw R2 F Fw B U' Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw2 U
30. 2:08.33 D Fw2 R2 D' R' U' Uw' D Rw2 R2 U2 Uw' F' Rw' R2 D2 B2 Uw2 L' Rw R2 D' F' Fw' D' L Rw Fw2 U Uw' Fw' B D' R2 U Uw' Rw' U Uw' F2


Single and Ao12 PB; Ao5 is very close to PB (1:39.32).


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 2, 2013)

qcube 2x2
2.704 2.387 (4.642) 3.199 2.590 3.066 3.803 3.757 3.999 2.263 2.859 (2.104) => 3.063

amost sub 3...

using CLL

edit

2.534 2.928 3.087 (1.893) 2.998 3.902 2.875 2.440 2.979 2.801 (4.119) 3.217 => 2.976

that was fast...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2013)

Why I don't use Yau for 4x4 OH:
1:30.08, 1:48.00, 1:31.25, 1:38.35, 1:41.81 = *1:37.14*

EDIT:
1:10.37 single!!!!! (redux)
super late reaction because everything until LL sucked. It was easy OLL and PLL skip.

EDIT2:* 1:07.54 4x4 UWR single*

EDIT 3:
I've got the feeling this is UWR by far:
(1:41.81), 1:10.37, 1:12.78, (1:07.54), 1:09.90, 1:15.86 = 1:11.02
1:10.37, 1:12.78, (1:07.54), 1:09.90, 1:15.86, 1:17.78, (1:25.02), 1:16.70, 1:23.00, 1:22.46, 1:14.19, 1:14.50 = 1:15.75


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

Did some 2x2x3: 

Single: 3.81 (Is this UWR??)
Avg 5: 9.00
Avg 12: 11.97


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 2, 2013)

2x2
Scramble: U R F U2 F U2 R F' U 

Solution: R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

22/1.81 = 12.15 TPS PB. UWR TPS in a solve?

EDIT: I'm so stupid. There are way better solutions on this scramble haha.


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2
> Scramble: U R F U2 F U2 R F' U
> 
> Solution: R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
> ...



WOW  I couldn't even get that many TPS by doing random moves


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

2x2x3 New PBs: Avg 5 :8.58 /Avg12: 11.42

EDIT: *3.56* Single PB. I Want to know the UWR for 2x2x3

Edit: *2.13* Single


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 2, 2013)

3x3 average of 12 PB

Average of 12: 9.28
1. (7.55) U R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U2 L2 F R' F' U L D2 U' B2 L U' 
2. 8.46 D' B2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' R F2 D U' B' L2 B U2 L D2 
3. (10.72) B2 L2 D' R2 D' U R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U L' B' R' B' L' U B' R 
4. 10.02 R' D2 U2 L U2 L U2 L2 R' F2 R' F' L2 B D' F2 L' F U2 L2 D 
5. 8.93 B R U2 F' R2 L F2 D' R' B' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 
6. 8.19 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D B L' D' L2 R2 F U2 B D R 
7. 9.55 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R' F D2 R' B' R U R U' L' 
8. 9.80 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 L B' U' F' R2 D L 
9. 9.02 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U F2 U R' B' L U2 L B F D L' F2 
10. 9.21 R' F B R2 D2 R' U' R2 F' D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R L' 
11. 9.16 L2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L R2 U F D F2 D F' U 
12. 10.43 B2 L2 R' B2 R B2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 U' L' R' U F2 U' F D2 L B


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

2x2x3 Single *1.71!!!* Prisma Puzzle Timer scramble


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 2, 2013)

7x7 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 4:46.25
worst time: 5:29.88

current mo3: 5:09.69 (σ = 22.00)
best mo3: 4:56.72 (σ = 14.25)

current avg5: 5:00.11 (σ = 11.44)
best avg5: 5:00.11 (σ = 11.44)

session avg: 5:00.11 (σ = 11.44)
session mean: 5:03.29


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 2, 2013)

46.72 Megaminx PB single, x-star, two already made pairs seen in inspection.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 2, 2013)

qcube 3x3 

(8.271) 8.560 8.596 (13.746) 10.271 9.388 9.899 10.789 9.689 10.845 10.922 9.485 => *9.844*


first 5 are a 9.142 avg5
no video
All Fullstep

lol faster than real cube PB by 0.01 seconds


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> (1:41.81), 1:10.37, 1:12.78, (1:07.54), 1:09.90, 1:15.86 = 1:11.02
> 1:10.37, 1:12.78, (1:07.54), 1:09.90, 1:15.86, 1:17.78, (1:25.02), 1:16.70, 1:23.00, 1:22.46, 1:14.19, 1:14.50 = 1:15.75


wat




Username said:


> 2x2x3 Single *1.71!!!* Prisma Puzzle Timer scramble


There might be something wrong with your scrambler XD


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 2, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 5.95 single and 7.43 session just "not bad". What do you consider good? I think my sub-30 ao5 is good.



I consider low 7s good right now. And bear in mind when I am torking about myself, not bad means, good, but didnt break PBs.

Also I got my first OH sub15 avg today, then i deleted the session by accident, I was on irc and we were talking about deleting sessions subconsciously whenever we got bad solves, ironically.

I also got two 11.95s in a row iirc...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I also got two 11.95s in a row iirc...



OH or 2H?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2013)

2x2x2-5x5x5 relay OH

4:52.11 single 

and 5:11.53 avg5
5:10.64, (4:52.11), (5:29.30), 4:56.77, 5:27.17


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 2x2x2-5x5x5 relay OH
> 
> 4:52.11 single
> 
> ...



Ok who started this now thing to solve the big cube OHed? Just within the last couple of days I see someone post 4x4 OH 1:20.80 or 6x6 OH 8:55.70.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 3, 2013)

WOOP!!!! I DIDN'T DNF TOO MUCH THIS TIME! 


Spoiler



solves: 100/101
best: 11.98
best avg5: 16.75
best avg12: 18.41
best avg100: 25.32

20.28, 54.31, 23.31, 27.34, 1:15.06, 24.57, 20.12, 26.96, 11.98, 17.32, 22.00, 14.88, 26.25, 20.64, 29.71, 19.17, 14.63, 29.56, 38.01, 21.14, 18.96, 22.33, 15.33, 19.35, 31.83, 23.23, 41.51, 25.29, 22.01, 18.23, 1:24.79, 14.81, 44.54, 17.95, 23.35, 20.98, 18.12, 32.68, 20.18, 14.43, 14.92, 23.75, 31.40, DNF, 20.47, 19.25, 20.91, 23.61, 30.03, 12.85, 20.64, 24.42, 29.48, 38.90, 24.62, 35.05, 19.15, 14.20, 31.51, 19.14, 1:21.89, 15.12, 19.05, 27.27, 48.70, 19.41, 22.32, 16.73, 36.71, 18.25, 47.16, 20.88, 22.91, 15.60, 16.87, 17.63, 17.44, 15.93, 39.14, 19.60, 15.08, 20.45, 16.75, 38.59, 18.18, 21.88, 17.49, 15.91, 20.60, 22.72, 20.65, 19.52, 25.83, 23.40, 18.00, 27.69, 23.54, 26.90, 17.41, 23.16, 26.97



lol Leo, do A-perms (11.98) even count?!


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 3, 2013)

i read A as U and almost thought you cheated, lol, but sure i suppose they count


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2013)

7x7

stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 4:30.41
worst time: 5:22.90

current mo3: 4:52.03 (σ = 14.44)
best mo3: 4:52.03 (σ = 14.44)

current avg5: 4:56.39 (σ = 7.33)
best avg5: 4:55.24 (σ = 5.62)

current avg12: 4:59.29 (σ = 8.89)
best avg12: 4:59.29 (σ = 8.89)

Stay away from me Steve


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2013)

1.94 2x2 AO100 PB


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> OH or 2H?



OH. Am far from 11s now for TH.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 3, 2013)

Megaminx *43.79* single 


Spoiler



Scramble: R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## Username (Jan 3, 2013)

7942139101129 said:


> Megaminx *43.79* single
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Excuse me, but how do you remember your Username?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2013)

Username said:


> Excuse me, but how do you remember your Username?



He probably remembers it as a mnemonic (or whatever spelling) or it's a combination of important numbers (e.g. birthdays).


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 3, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> He probably remembers it as a mnemonic (or whatever spelling) or it's a combination of important numbers (e.g. birthdays).



No, it is just a random number I have chosen for my username, because I didn't find a good name 
It is not so long that it would be hard to remember it ^^


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 3, 2013)

Average of 5: 7.92
1. (6.20) R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 F U R B' U' L2 F D2 L D' 
2. 8.72 R F' R' F L' U' B L2 D' R B' R2 F2 B L2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 F 
3. 7.39 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 D F' D U' F' R' U B2 L2 R' 
4. 7.65 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 R D2 L' R D' F' D' L' D' L U2 L2 U' B2 
5. (10.17) F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U' L' F2 D F' L' B' D' R' U R2 

Two EPLL skips, one standard solve and one solve with fairly easy F2L iirc


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 4, 2013)

4 second zz2h* improvement? But i didn't do anything different this session!?



Spoiler



solves: 100/100
best: 12.76
best avg5: 17.73
best avg12: 18.46
*best avg100: 21.76*

17.12, 16.92, 17.81, 32.25, 40.44, 22.06, 42.41, 18.30, 14.70, 36.56, 31.88, 26.81, 41.23, 17.47, 18.73, 18.02, 16.61, 21.06, 21.08, 19.60, 13.16, 14.77, 28.35, 22.00, 21.62, 43.19, 21.67, 28.03, 21.12, 21.16, 17.03, 24.63, 20.46, 19.90, 18.45, 13.59, 24.42, 28.84, 17.52, 24.07, 22.70, 29.19, 18.91, 19.90, 25.70, 20.76, 28.40, 17.59, 22.04, 16.13, 23.81, 19.57, 20.78, 17.09, 16.84, 18.90, 22.65, 17.20, 23.97, 27.85, 23.10, 14.88, 26.10, 24.37, 23.82, 27.53, 19.04, 36.70, 15.04, 23.77, 18.69, 17.42, 23.92, 21.70, 17.83, 17.77, 22.40, 20.31, 20.67, 18.95, 19.81, 22.36, 12.76, 18.60, 16.75, 20.84, 18.75, 21.14, 19.22, 20.66, 15.05, 22.48, 19.42, 14.20, 19.77, 19.90, 21.34, 20.26, 21.26, 24.76



also 0 DNFs :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2013)

4:49.64 MO3
4:53.xx AO5
7x7


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 4, 2013)

Megaminx in *41.88* with LL skip  


Spoiler



Scramble: R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


But my 43 of yesterday was nonlucky ;P


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2013)

7942139101129 said:


> Megaminx in *41.88* with LL skip
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wot...

Probability?


----------



## Zeotor (Jan 4, 2013)

Zeotor said:


> I just found and acquired a generation one Speed Stacks timer at a thrift store. Price = $1.58 (not counting tax)! It needed a new battery, which I had at home, to work.



I just found and acquired another generation one Speed Stacks timer at a different thrift store. Price = 45 cents (not counting tax)! Like the other one, it needed a new battery, which I had at home, to work. (I think I have enough now. Unless I find a generation two timer.)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2013)

ZZ OH


Spoiler: Times and Stats



number of times: 100/100
best time: 30.68
worst time: 1:24.54

current avg5: 49.45 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 37.44 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 44.11 (σ = 3.93)
best avg12: 42.97 (σ = 4.36)

current avg100: 46.63 (σ = 6.82)
best avg100: 46.63 (σ = 6.82)

session avg: 46.63 (σ = 6.82)
session mean: 46.85

46.97, 50.11, 40.77, 44.58, 48.39, 52.69, 1:00.24, 43.35, 42.26, 36.68, 37.31, 44.90, 55.64, 39.41, 50.65, 39.61, 37.44, 46.95, 47.86, 57.36, 51.56, 47.86, 45.47, 49.33, 44.13, 51.01, 55.55, 59.68, 30.68, 50.28, 39.78, 50.08, 55.21, 56.59, 47.78, 34.44, 47.20, 41.81, 40.71, 51.81, 49.28, 40.92, 44.59, 40.25, 44.43, 48.61, 57.47, 36.88, 1:00.83, 46.59, 42.10, 49.89, 42.19, 56.24, 48.41, 50.02, 44.80, 50.58, 45.65, 1:24.54[Pop], 36.48, 40.72, 53.51, 54.14, 47.93, 38.62, 48.14, 45.05, 50.78, 36.22, 45.63, 40.75, 43.64, 58.00, 45.40, 48.00, 1:03.13, 42.90, 45.40, 44.57, 31.32, 36.93, 38.13, 37.26, 57.71, 54.64, 52.33, 46.70, 42.16, 42.50, 38.26, 44.02, 40.11, 44.86, 39.59, 50.61, 49.81, 39.48, 1:03.59, 47.94


My hand hurts... But PB Ao5 and 12


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 4, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Wot...
> 
> Probability?



LL skip: 1/933120
OLL skip: 1/1296
PLL skip: 1/720 

Said someone in another forum


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2013)

7942139101129 said:


> LL skip: 1/933120
> OLL skip: 1/1296
> PLL skip: 1/720
> 
> Said someone in another forum



You must have done a hell of a lot of Mega solves  I really want to get faster now


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 4, 2013)

I got finally got sub-20 single in One-Handed. It wasn't a super easy solve but everything was very smooth. Exact time was 19.89.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 4, 2013)

Square-1 PB ao5:
(1:25.16), 1:01.06, 1:03.78, (58.07), 1:14.79=1:06.54
Pretty easy cubeshapes.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 4, 2013)

color neutral CFOP

number of times: 162/162
best time: 9.24
worst time: 23.48

current avg5: 14.29 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 11.63 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 13.40 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 12.53 (σ = 1.21)

current avg50: 13.72 (σ = 1.39)
best avg50: 13.39 (σ = 1.34)

current avg100: 13.68 (σ = 1.40)
best avg100: 13.61 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 14.00 (σ = 1.46)


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 4, 2013)

7942139101129 said:


> LL skip: 1/933120
> OLL skip: 1/1296
> PLL skip: 1/720
> 
> Said someone in another forum



interesting. These are all multiples of the probabilities on 3x3, but not the same ratios.


----------



## pedrinroque (Jan 5, 2013)

3x3

single:6.56

avg5: 8.46 (σ = 1.31)

avg12: 9.20 (σ = 0.71)

avg50: 9.79 (σ = 1.08) PB

avg100: 9.91 (σ = 1.07) PB


----------



## Akiro (Jan 5, 2013)

pedrinroque said:


> avg50: 9.79 (σ = 1.08) PB
> 
> avg100: 9.91 (σ = 1.07) PB



Don't forget to mod your signature!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 5, 2013)

OH:

Average of 5: 13.38
1. 12.36 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B L2 B' D' R2 D' L R' F' 
2. (12.07) F2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 R U2 R' U' F' R' D F R' U 
3. 13.27 D' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F L2 U' L' D2 U2 L B R2 F 
4. (18.70) L2 U2 L' B2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R' B' L B L2 U B2 L F2 U F 
5. 14.50 R2 D L2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 L' B' D L U R F L2 D2 

Full step, no U perms!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2013)

My first ever timed square-1 solve: 1:25.06.


----------



## Riley (Jan 5, 2013)

It's been awhile since I got a sub 10 average of 12. 7.86 had a PLL skip. And this was non rolling!

Average of 12: 9.92
1. 9.11 U2 D2 B2 L2 F D' B L D L F2 B2 R B2 L U2 D2 R F2 B2
2. (11.47) L U2 B L2 D2 R' L' U' R' D' L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B R2
3. 9.95 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 B' L B F' D' L D2 B D R2
4. 10.74 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F U2 L R2 U' F' L' R' B L2 F2
5. (7.86) F' B' R' U2 F U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 D2 F L2 B
6. 9.12 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 R' D' F U' F' R D2 L2 F'
7. 9.58 L2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R D B' L' B2 F' U' F L2 D2
8. 10.37 L2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 F2 U2 F D2 U' L' B R2 U' R F D L' U2
9. 9.81 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 B' L U' F R B' L2 F'
10. 9.74 U' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B' D' L2 D' L U B2 R2 B' L2 U'
11. 9.82 F D2 R2 B' F' D2 F L2 D2 L2 U' L U2 R' F' L U L' B' R2
12. 10.94 B2 U R L' F2 D' L F' B' R B2 L F2 L D2 L' U2 D2 B2 L


----------



## danfresh666 (Jan 5, 2013)

now with a 30 seconds PB and 37 seconds best average of 5  still going strong.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2013)

‎5x5 PB avg5 and avg12

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:06.77
worst time: 2:59.31

current avg5: 2:22.79 (σ = 9.17)
best avg5: 2:09.86 (σ = 2.61)

current avg12: 2:19.91 (σ = 12.32)
best avg12: 2:19.91 (σ = 12.32)

session avg: 2:19.91 (σ = 12.32)
session mean: 2:22.10

2:16.91, 2:22.47, 2:10.15, 2:16.53, 2:07.81, 2:59.31, 2:08.96, 2:06.77, 2:12.80, 2:47.91, 2:30.84, 2:24.72

Could've been a LOT better, there were a lot of pops. Now I just need a sub-2 single...

Edit: 1:08.81 square-1 avg5 with 58.44 single.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 5, 2013)

qcube 

10.620 10.875 10.730 (7.523) 9.355 (12.481) 9.276 9.232 11.211 10.243 9.709 9.315 => 10.057:fp

Best avg5: (7.523) 9.355 (12.481) 9.276 9.232 => 9.288

On video

next two solves were 23.568 and 15.245 :fp
got pretty nervous and failed the PLL really badly

7.52 had 8.64 TPS, my highest ever I think

Might upload


----------



## leonparfitt (Jan 5, 2013)

4x4 Average of 5 PB - *49.57* (First Sub 50)
1. (48.25) B2 D2 F' Fw2 L' Uw Rw2 R' Fw B' D2 Fw2 R2 U R2 F D' U' B' Rw F2 Uw' D' R L' Rw' Fw2 D Rw2 U2 D' Uw' L' Fw Uw D2 B2 R' U R' 
2. (52.28) Rw' Fw' L D R Rw B' L' Uw2 L R' U2 L' D' Uw2 Fw Uw' D' Fw U Fw2 D2 U R F D Uw' L' U' Rw2 U F L' B R2 F' D Fw2 B F 
3. 50.66 Fw2 D R2 L2 D' L R' Uw D F2 Rw' U' Fw F2 U' Uw B U Rw' B' D2 Rw2 R U2 F B' Uw' Rw F Rw' R' Uw2 D F2 R' Fw2 Uw' B D2 L 
4. 48.73 D2 Uw Rw F2 D' L U' B' Rw D' B U Rw2 F2 L2 R F' R2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 L' U' L2 B L' D B L' R' D2 U' R' Rw2 B R' B' Fw2 U' 
5. 49.33 Rw' B2 U Uw' B U2 B U F2 B2 Uw' B' Uw' U2 D Fw2 F L2 R Uw Fw2 Uw R F2 D2 R L' Uw2 F' U' Fw D Rw' U2 Fw' D2 Uw' U2 F U2


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 5, 2013)

Got this during an ao100 yesterday:
PB Ao5: 16.97

15.23, 15.41, 20.76, 18.74, 16.76+

Win and fail in one average. It's my first sub 17 ao5, but it could have been sub 16.50 if I hadn't got that 2+ at the end 


Also, I have now done the first ZZ and Roux averages in my life:

ZZ OH Ao12: 52.96
1:16.40, 53.96, (1:18.46), 39.42, (36.88), 44.80, 55.47, 49.27, 47.31, 45.29, 1:12.35, 45.32

Roux Ao12: 50.10
45.59, 55.18, 42.91, 41.28, 53.03, 53.16, (36.26), 44.93, (1:02.81), 56.31, 53.36, 55.21

ZZ OH feels amazing when I don't mess up the EO and everything goes smoothly


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got my PB Ao5!
First Sub 15!
Average of 5: 14.737
1. 14.984 F2 U2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R' U R F2 U R' D' L R2 U2 
2. (20.761) R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 D L' B F2 R2 D R2 F R F 
3. 14.609 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B' L2 B R' U2 R F' U' B' R2 
4. 14.617 F2 D' R F2 L' D' R2 D' L2 B R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 
5. (14.157) L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 F2 L' U2 L' D' B U' L


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jan 5, 2013)

3x3 avg5 + avg12 +avg100 
Average of 12: 10.48 (9.23 avg5 : 4 to 8)
1. 13.52+ B U2 B L U2 B D2 L' R F2 R' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' F' L' R B L' U2 R' U2
2. 9.82 F2 D' R' F2 U L' F L' U' B' R B' R' D R2 U B2 L2 B U' B2 L2 B' R2 U'
3. (13.63) D U R' L U R L U L' F2 D2 L2 R' U' L2 F D U' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' B
4. 9.43 L2 D B' R D L U R' L U2 F' L' B2 F D R2 U D' F' R2 F2 B' R' D2 U'
5. 8.84 B2 L B2 D L2 F' U R' D U2 L2 U' F' U' R B' D2 F U2 L U' B' F2 L2 B'
6. (8.78) U D2 B' R2 L' B' L' B2 D B2 D2 R' F D2 F B' U2 D' L2 U2 D2 B' U2 D' L
7. 11.20 B2 L F D U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L D' R2 U' F' D' L2 F' U B
8. 9.41 B U' B2 D2 B' U2 D L2 U2 D L2 U' B2 U R' L' U2 R2 B' D' F U' B' R' F'
9. 12.20 F L' B U B' R2 D L2 F' D' R' L2 D B' F2 D' L' F' U2 R F2 L U L' F2
10. 10.97 D2 B' D' U' L2 U F B2 U D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' L2 R' D R' D2 F' R2 D L2 B'
11. 8.96 D2 B2 F2 R' B' U2 L D2 F B2 R2 D2 F U2 B D2 F' U2 R L2 F U2 L2 U2 F'
12. 10.49 U' F' B2 R U L' U' D' B' U' F D' F B' U' D2 F B' L R' D F B2 U2 R2

avg100 is 11.91


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 5, 2013)

PB avg12:
9.15, 8.83, 9.51, 8.28, 10.38, 9.67, 7.94, 9.48, 8.41, 9.26, (10.53), (7.81) = *9.09*


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 6, 2013)

New pb single on the Curvy Copter: 6:15.67

That's down from about 20 minutes a few days ago. I'm working on refining all of my steps to bring my time down. I REALLY love this puzzle, it's so much fun!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 6, 2013)

sub 30 avg of 20!! one DNF though...

number of times: 19/20
best time: 25.20
worst time: 35.78

current avg5: 29.98 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 27.47 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 31.68 (σ = 2.92)
best avg12: 28.42 (σ = 1.97)

session avg: 29.98 (σ = 2.98)
session mean: 29.73


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> New pb single on the Curvy Copter: 6:15.67
> 
> That's down from about 20 minutes a few days ago. I'm working on refining all of my steps to bring my time down. I REALLY love this puzzle, it's so much fun!


Are you jumbling? Because if not, you can do it a lot faster


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Are you jumbling? Because if not, you can do it a lot faster



I am pretty sure he is jumbling because he posted something about parity yesterday.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 6, 2013)

1:12.17 avg of 5 megaminx and a 1:16.67 avg of 12, the avg of 5 is the last five solves. 

Times: 1:18.84, 1:16.75, 1:18.61, 1:16.63, 1:22.66, 1:24.50, 1:17.93, 1:12.34, 1:18.71, 1:12.77, 1:11.38, 1:11.41


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 6, 2013)

Megaminx PB's 

Best average of 5: 53.87
17-21 - (52.16) 53.94 52.35 55.31 (57.20)

Best average of 12: 54.72
15-26 - 56.26 (57.22) (52.16) 53.94 52.35 55.31 57.20 53.74 54.37 54.58 54.82 54.62


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 6, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Are you jumbling? Because if not, you can do it a lot faster



I'm definitely jumbling, and this is one of the reasons why I love this puzzle so much! I'm sure my method could be much more efficient, but it has already evolved a lot from where I started. I used to use jumbling to reduce the cube to a state that is solvable using only non-jumbling turns. This was a lot of fun, but very slow. I now use more of a layer building approach with a constant mix of non-jumbling and jumbling center cycles as well as non-jumbling turns for corners. I'm trying to avoid reading the literature that already exists on the forum until I get a little bit faster, and have a little more experience on different ways to approach solving the puzzle.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 6, 2013)

8.86 OH 
U2 B' F2 D' U F' D U2 F2 L R2 B2 F' D U' B2 U B' F D2 B2 F' R2 B F'

xz'M2F
rURU'RUR2r'UR2U'RU'R'U'R
U2M'UM2U'M'U2MU2

I got a 4.54 with two hands right away when i retried lol.


----------



## ajayd (Jan 6, 2013)

First sub 20 a012 for me. Been cubing for 5 months.


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 6, 2013)

number of times: 100/100 
best time: 11.73 Fullstep
worst time: 21.56 
best mo3: 14.02 (σ = 1.41) slow 
best avg5: 14.22 (σ = 1.08) 
best avg12: 15.19 (σ = 1.51) 
best avg50: 15.65 (σ = 1.40) 
best avg100: 15.87 (σ = 1.53) 
best mo100: 15.92 PB by 0.51! 

Now I'm sub-16 with the Roux method!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

4x4 PB 2:17.xx beat by 3 seconds.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 6, 2013)

Just playing around with this new timer. I broke new PBs, and am on my way to breaking my avg100 as well.

Average of 12: 6.86
Standard Deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 5.62
Worst Time: 8.18

1.	(5.62)	L R' B' L D2 R' B2 U B2 D' L B2 L' R F R' F' U L2 R2 D' U2 R' D' F
2.	6.97	D B U2 F R2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L R2 B' F L R' B' L2 B2 F2 L R
3.	6.47	U' B2 F' L R2 F2 L D2 U2 F D' U' L' R' B' F R D L F' L D2 B' F R2
4.	6.18	D2 L' B2 L' D F2 R B2 F2 D' L B F U B2 F' D2 B' U L' D' R' U' R2 U
5.	6.81	U' L2 R2 F' D' F D U2 L D B U F2 R B2 D L' R' F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D' L
6.	7.40	L' D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' U B U B F2 D2 L F' R' B F2 U F' R' B' F' D U'
7.	6.26	D2 U' F2 L R2 B' F R B D' U2 B' F2 D' F' U' F R2 D2 U B F' R U2 L
8.	7.29	D2 U2 B F D R' D' B2 D B F2 D L' D U L D2 U R F2 R D U F' U
9.	7.30	B2 D U2 L F' D2 B2 L R D' U2 L U2 B2 F' D B F' L' B F D' U2 B2 F
10.	7.52	B F2 D U' R D L' R U' B' L2 F D' F' L R B F' D2 L2 B' L R2 D' F2
11.	(8.18)	F R2 B2 F2 D2 L' R2 D' B' F2 L R D L' U B2 R B F L2 F2 D F' R2 U'
12.	6.44	L2 B R' D' U F2 L' B' D2 U2 L2 R2 D' F L D U L B2 R' B F2 L2 B' F'

Average of 5: 6.49
Standard Deviation: 0.20
Best Time: 5.62
Worst Time: 6.97
Individual Times:
1.	(5.62)	L R' B' L D2 R' B2 U B2 D' L B2 L' R F R' F' U L2 R2 D' U2 R' D' F
2.	(6.97)	D B U2 F R2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L R2 B' F L R' B' L2 B2 F2 L R
3.	6.47	U' B2 F' L R2 F2 L D2 U2 F D' U' L' R' B' F R D L F' L D2 B' F R2
4.	6.18	D2 L' B2 L' D F2 R B2 F2 D' L B F U B2 F' D2 B' U L' D' R' U' R2 U
5.	6.81	U' L2 R2 F' D' F D U2 L D B U F2 R B2 D L' R' F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D' L


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2013)

You should just rape the WR already.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 6, 2013)

1. 8.47 U R U2 F D' U' F' R D L R' B L2 D' R' B2 D U2 L' F R L' D L' D2 

EOL: x2 D' F U' R B L' R2 D' (8)
Left: U' L' U L' U' L' R' U' R U' R' U' L' (21)
Right: U R U' R U2 R U' R2 U R U R' U R U' R' (37)
OCLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R (45)
PLL: U' (46)

46/8.47=5.431 tps


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 6, 2013)

WTF!! 
1. 6:21.16 R2 u' 3d' r2 3b' 3d2 f2 R' F u2 L2 r2 3u F 3f2 3r U2 u2 B F 3d b2 U' 3b2 3f u' R' f d2 B2 d2 3u 3r' f' 3l B' 3b r2 f 3u2 L2 R' 3l 3u' b' 3u2 3d' B R' l' 3d2 F 3u2 3r' U 3u 3f2 u2 D' 3f' f' 3r2 u' R2 3r u2 f2 U' L 3l2 3b 3l2 f' 3l2 R' d D' F' u' 3d2 f2 F' b2 L2 B' 3r 3u R' D' B' d2 L' u 3l2 D L r d' 3b U2
Beat my 7x7 pb by 1 min and the only thing I did was thought someone how to solve it....
Mo3 : 6:59.55


----------



## Hershey (Jan 6, 2013)

times:
12.55, 11.29, (8.72), 12.79, 11.83, 10.54, 11.42, (13.51), 11.94, 9.75, 12.24, 11.55

current avg5: 11.91 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 11.22 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 11.59 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 11.59 (σ = 0.92)


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 6, 2013)

zzOH PB avg100: 



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 20.27
Best Time: 14.48
Worst Time: 25.46
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (10.4%)

1. 19.89 R' B2 R D' L D' L2 B L D F U L2 U F2 B L B' R U R' L2 U D L2 
2. 20.01 L' B' U B' R2 L2 B' U' R2 D2 F U D R' D F2 L' D2 B2 F U' L U R F2 
3. 20.03 L' B' L2 R2 F R' L2 U F' R2 F2 D' R' D B' L2 B2 R2 F' U R F2 U2 D B2 
4. 17.22 F2 B L2 D R2 B2 D U' R B' U' L2 B R2 F U B L B2 L B' L' B2 D' U 
5. 18.52 R2 B U' R U2 D' L R2 B2 R D' L' F L F2 L2 R' D' L' B' L' U L R' B' 
6. 20.98 D' F2 B2 U' R D2 B U2 L2 D' B L F2 U' D2 R2 L B2 D L' B' D' L2 F L2 
7. 21.67 R2 D U R2 L U' R D2 L R' B R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F R L2 B F' 
8. 18.27 U R2 F B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B D' L' D2 L2 B F' D2 B2 R2 U D' F' R L F' D2 
9. 22.02 L B2 D R' L2 U L B F' U' L D' L U2 L2 U L' U2 F2 L F L F D2 U 
10. 25.34 D R' U2 R' F' D' U2 L2 F B2 R' B' L2 B U' R U2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 D' 
11. 18.30 B' F R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' F D R2 B L2 B L2 B' L2 D R D R' B L D' U' 
12. 20.22 U' F' R B' R' L2 D2 F' D' B F L2 R2 B D F2 D' U L R2 D' R' U' F' L2 
13. 20.58 L2 B L2 B L' R F2 D' F2 U' B F L2 D L2 D F' L R' F D' F' R U F' 
14. 16.96 B L D' B D R2 L' U L U' R2 B L2 U2 B' F2 L2 R U2 F' R2 L' D2 F U' 
15. 18.04 U B2 F2 U2 R2 F R L' U D2 L B L B L' B2 U' F2 R B U2 D B2 F2 D2 
16. 20.83 B2 R' L2 U F2 D' L2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 B D' R' D U2 L' B F2 U B' D B R' 
17. 22.37 L B' U F' B2 R L' F L R U' L2 F2 U R B U2 R D B' D2 U' L' F' R' 
18. 21.02 F' D' R B2 R' L2 B L2 F' L2 R D2 R' F2 U R' F L2 F B2 R' D2 L2 D2 L 
19. 23.94 U2 B F2 U' D2 B2 L U2 D' F R2 F2 L' U' D' R U2 L U2 D2 L' R2 F U R2 
20. 19.55 F R' U2 L2 D B U2 R D2 U R2 U' L2 F' D2 B F2 U R' F D2 F2 R' L F' 
21. 24.37 D' F B R B D L2 U2 R U2 F' B' R D' R D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 B' L 
22. 17.27 R B' F2 L B' F' R' F B2 D L' R' U2 R2 D2 F U' F2 L U B' D2 U' B' L 
23. 22.91 D' R D' U' F2 D' F R U2 R2 F' L D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U L' F' L' B' U2 D' L' 
24. 21.03 D' B F L' D2 B R2 U' L2 U' D R2 B2 L B2 F' D B' D' B F' L U F2 D' 
25. 24.78 L F2 U B U' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U' R F2 B U D2 L B U' F D L R2 D' U' 
26. (25.46) R2 U2 L D F D L2 B' U F' L R' D2 B2 U2 D' B L R' F2 B U' D B' L' 
27. 22.79 R2 F2 U R' L2 U B' L2 R2 F' L2 B2 U B U' B2 U2 B U2 L2 F' U R L U' 
28. 17.93 R D F2 B' L' R D' R2 U F B' L' R F' U' B' U L' B' L' F2 L' R F2 L' 
29. 20.18 R2 B2 D' U B' F D' R U2 B2 U D2 F' B2 L2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 D' B' F2 U F' 
30. 19.91 R2 U B R2 L' F R D2 L' B2 D R D2 B2 U' R2 U B' D' B2 U2 L' R' U2 R 
31. 21.32 B2 D U2 R' U' F L2 R B R' D R2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 L D' F2 B' L' U2 F' R 
32. 21.39 D' U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R U L' D L' D F R2 B2 F2 R U2 F' L2 B' D2 
33. 22.74 F' B L R' F R' D2 U' R L' U2 B R' F2 U' F B2 U2 R B2 L' R B2 R' L2 
34. 21.25 F B2 R2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B U' B' U R' L B F2 D2 U2 F U R' B' 
35. 20.00 U L' B2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 L U B2 D L' B U' F U' L2 B F R D' L2 D 
36. 21.57 B2 L D B' L F L F' L F' U B' D F2 D U2 L' R2 D L2 R' D2 L R U2 
37. 22.88 B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U' F' D2 B L B2 L2 U L2 B R' D2 U2 L' F' D R2 D2 F' L' 
38. 19.59 R2 D' R2 F D L' U' D' F' U2 F L2 U2 L' F D' U L' U R2 B2 U2 L F' R 
39. 19.67 F2 D F2 U2 L' D B L R2 F L' D' F' L2 D' B D U F B2 L2 U2 L2 U L' 
40. 20.63 U2 F2 R U' D2 F' B2 D2 L2 D' L' F L' D' L D2 B U' L2 B2 D L U R2 L' 
41. 18.64 R' B U2 D L' U2 R' L' D2 R' L' B' U L' F R' D U B U' B2 F2 R B2 F' 
42. 24.43 U' B' L R B2 R L2 U' D' R L B2 R L' B L' B U R' F2 L' U L F' B 
43. 18.93 B' R L2 U2 L' R' F R2 F' U' B U' B' L2 B2 D' F' R L2 U' F2 L2 D' B D 
44. 16.90 R2 F R2 U D2 R B U F R B' R2 D' U R U' L2 U2 F U L2 R U F' L2 
45. 19.57 R U R U B2 D' L2 F D' U2 B' F R' F' B2 D U2 R' B2 L2 R' B2 U F R 
46. 24.05 B D' B' D' F' D' L2 R' F' U F2 L' U D2 L' B' F R' F2 D2 B2 D' U B' F2 
47. 22.25 R2 L2 B D' R' F B' R2 B F L' U D' L U2 B2 L B' L B2 L' R F2 D' F' 
48. 23.94 F' R' D' R2 U2 D' R' L' B2 D2 U2 F' U B' U' R2 U2 F L F2 L2 B2 L B R2 
49. 19.63 B F2 R2 D L D' F' D' B2 D L F2 U L R D2 B U' D' R2 D2 F' U' R2 B 
50. 18.07 L' F' D L' F2 L D L2 F L B2 L2 D L2 B U2 B' L' F R B' R2 U D' F2 
51. 21.17 L2 D2 L R2 D L F' R B' F' R2 B2 U' F D' U B' F U' B2 R F' R' D' L' 
52. 18.90 F L2 B2 R' U' B U2 D R L F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 R2 B2 R2 U R 
53. 18.95 F B U2 D' F' L R' B D2 B' F' D' U F' R' U2 L2 U B2 F' U F B D' B' 
54. 21.26 U2 D2 B2 D L' D B' F2 L' R D B' D2 L' B L F2 B2 R D' F B L F2 R2 
55. 23.72 F' R U R' F B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L F L2 R U2 B F' L2 U' B' F2 L' U2 B' F 
56. 17.68 D2 R' D2 L R' D' B U' D2 R2 F D U' L2 F L' F U R2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R' 
57. 19.70 U' F' U L B D2 U2 F D' B' F2 L F2 L F B' D B D F U B F2 R2 U 
58. 19.65 R' L2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 L D R L' D R2 U' L2 U2 F D2 B' F2 U2 F' 
59. 19.75 D' B L' U L2 U' L' R' U F2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 F' L' U B' U R2 L' B' R2 B' 
60. 16.39 U' D' B' U2 D' B2 D2 R' L2 U L' D2 F B2 D F' U2 R' L' F U2 B' U R B' 
61. 22.34 F' B2 D' U R' U2 R B F D F' L' D B' D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B' D' B D' L2 
62. 21.89 B2 U L F U2 L F2 L2 D' L' F' R' L2 D2 R U2 D2 R' L2 F' B2 D' U' L D 
63. 21.95 F' D U' R2 F D B U R' U2 D2 L F2 L U2 D' F' R' U' L' R' D' F' U R' 
64. 17.62 B F' R' F' D' R2 F2 D' U2 B' D2 F R2 U D F' L' D' L U' D2 R2 F L' R' 
65. 20.64 F L2 F2 R' B F2 L2 F U' D' L2 R F' U2 D2 L2 R' D2 F' B L U2 B' D U 
66. 17.04 F2 R D U L D U' B U L2 B' L R F B' D F' B2 L U2 D' R U2 R' L 
67. 22.38 F' R2 D2 U2 L2 F D L U' F U L B' F D R D2 L2 U2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 L 
68. 19.38 U R' D' F' L F U' L F R2 B' R2 B' D L2 F B' U L' R2 F' U2 L2 D B2 
69. 17.74 R2 D2 R2 F B U2 L' B D L U D2 L2 B2 R B' R L' B D B' D' R' D2 L2 
70. 25.04 F2 R' B U R' U R' F2 L' F' D' L B' L2 R U2 L' D' F2 D2 U' F' U F2 U2 
71. 20.32 B2 F2 R D R D U L' R U L2 U B2 D L D2 L F' L2 R2 F B2 D U2 F2 
72. 20.57 R B U R' L2 U' F2 R2 F U' D L2 B2 L U D' L2 F2 L U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 
73. 19.51 R2 F B2 U F2 L D2 L2 R' U L R U' L' B2 D2 R' D' L U2 R' L U' B F2 
74. 20.91 L2 D U2 L' F D' L' B2 L' U B2 L F2 L2 F' L' R U F' B' L F B2 R L 
75. 16.67 F2 L F B' R D U' L' F U2 D' L B U' B' D2 B R B F' D' U R D' U 
76. 20.13 B' L' B2 U2 F' B2 D' R' B' F' R2 B' R2 D' U' F' U2 B F' D R2 B2 L F' B2 
77. 20.56 F2 L D' F L2 F' U' F' D2 B' D2 R U2 L2 R B2 F' L' U F D F2 L R B' 
78. 20.17 B F' U' L2 U L2 D U F2 B' D2 B' D F' U2 R' U F' D' L' F2 D2 U' F B2 
79. 19.06 B L2 F2 L B' U' D' L R D' B L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 U F2 L' F B D2 
80. 19.46 B2 D R' F' L' F B2 L B' D R2 U' B' F2 L' U' L' B R' U L2 R' B L' F 
81. 21.82 U2 D' L2 R D' L2 B R F' U F2 B' U' B U2 R' L U' L2 U' R2 L2 U' L D' 
82. 20.58 B F2 L B U' R2 U' F L' D' B' U D B U' L' U L F R U2 D L2 U2 L' 
83. 20.62 D R2 F2 B' U' R' L2 D2 L' F' B' L2 R F' D L' D2 L U F' L F B' L' B 
84. 19.70 D2 L' B' F' R L B L R' F2 D' B L' D' L2 U' B U F B2 D U2 F L R2 
85. 20.84 D2 B D U R L' F R' L' D' B R F U2 B2 U L2 D R2 D' B U2 B2 U R' 
86. 19.88 F2 R' L2 B' D R2 B' D' F' L' R' D' U' F D2 R' D2 F' R' F2 R L F' D B2 
87. 19.87 U' L2 R2 U2 F R U2 B L F' B' D R2 U2 D F B R D' F U' L B' F' U2 
88. 18.62 U' R B U L2 F' L D' B F R' U R F U2 D R F2 L B2 U B2 U B2 L' 
89. 19.48 U L2 R B R D2 F2 R' B' L B' D2 B D R' B' D B' F2 R' L2 B L' D2 R 
90. 16.42 B U2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' F' B' U' F' U' D' F U' L2 B' U2 F2 L U D2 B' F U 
91. (14.48) U F L' F U B F L2 R B F' L' R' D' U2 B D2 L R' B L' R' U R2 D' 
92. 22.50 R D' R' U' D2 F2 B2 U' R' U' R L2 B' L B R' U' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B' 
93. 18.11 B F2 D' F2 U2 B' D F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' B2 R' B2 F L U' B2 U' 
94. 14.83 F D R' U' D2 R' F2 U' D B' U2 D2 F' B' D' L2 D' F' R F R L' U' F U' 
95. 18.29 R' L2 B2 R D F' L' B F' R' U B' F L2 F' D R2 U F' R2 L B U2 R' L2 
96. 20.21 U L' D L F2 L2 D L F' B' L2 R' F D F R2 L2 B D B2 R' F2 D2 L U 
97. 21.86 B2 D' F' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 D B' D F' R2 B U2 L' F2 D' L2 D2 L' F' U B2 
98. 19.94 L U2 B' D B2 R2 F2 L' U' R2 U' R D2 R U2 D' F' D U' F' R L' U2 L' F' 
99. 18.11 D F U F2 U L D R L D U' B L D' F2 D' F L' D2 R F U2 B2 U D2 
100. 19.85 L R' B F2 U B2 R' B' F' L U2 F L' R' B' U' D2 L' R B' L U2 L B R'



also zzOH PB avg5 (I think) with lolcounting14:



Spoiler



Best Average of 5: 16.45
Best Time: 14.48
Worst Time: 22.50
Standard Deviation: 1.3 (8.1%)

1. 16.42 B U2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' F' B' U' F' U' D' F U' L2 B' U2 F2 L U D2 B' F U 
2. (14.48) U F L' F U B F L2 R B F' L' R' D' U2 B D2 L R' B L' R' U R2 D' 
3. (22.50) R D' R' U' D2 F2 B2 U' R' U' R L2 B' L B R' U' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B' 
4. 18.11 B F2 D' F2 U2 B' D F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' B2 R' B2 F L U' B2 U' 
5. 14.83 F D R' U' D2 R' F2 U' D B' U2 D2 F' B' D' L2 D' F' R F R L' U' F U'


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 6, 2013)

Average of 100: 14.61
Average of 50: 14.34
Average of 20:13.99
Still no 4th sub 10, but I have like 5 new 10s


----------



## calebcole203 (Jan 6, 2013)

1:52.13, (1:27.52), 1:51.98, (1:57.22), 1:56.98 = 1:53.70 pb ao5 and single for feet


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2013)

27.67, 33.19, 30.82, 33.02, 24.15, 26.55, 30.75, 28.61, (34.45), 25.64, 34.17, (22.79) = 29.46

Everything on Square-1 except EP


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

2:36.72 4x4 ao5. First 4x4 ao5.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 6, 2013)

ghuiweAJKSGFTHJKADFSJ;KLGHJASDIOLK;ED SF,XMTGVIj;jkl

NEW 3X3 PB!! first sub 20!! 15.82!!!


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 6, 2013)

wut. first sub20 and it's sub16?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 6, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> wut. first sub20 and it's sub16?



ikr?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2013)

IDK If i'm the first to do this type of solve but I did an OH solve on my new gear cube and got 1:16.05.


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 7, 2013)

*Sub-1 Average on 4x4x4*

FINALLY!



Spoiler: Times and Scrambles



Average of 12: 59.86
1. 59.53 R' Uw2 U Fw' F Rw' L Uw U B' L Uw' U' B Rw' D' R' L U' F2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F D' R Fw B2 Rw D' R Uw Fw L2 R Uw' U B'
2. 56.21 Rw' Fw2 U' B2 Uw F2 Fw D' Rw2 B' F2 Fw' R' Rw2 U' D' B2 Fw2 U' Fw D R' Uw' F2 Uw' Rw L Uw' R B2 D' Uw Rw Uw' Fw U' Fw' R2 Uw R2
3. 1:01.83 B' D2 Rw' U2 D B R' B' D' L U D2 R' F' L' D2 Rw2 D2 Uw' F L2 Rw2 B F2 Fw' L2 R' Uw2 U Fw F' L F2 Rw D' B F Uw' L' B'
4. (1:04.53) R L' Rw2 F2 B' R2 B' Uw2 R2 U' F L D' Uw F R2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 R' L F Fw B2 U' Uw2 F2 D2 L U2 B' Rw' U' Uw' D R L2 Rw U Fw
5. (49.32) B' F2 Fw2 R U' Fw2 U2 R' L' Fw L2 Fw' U F' R2 Uw R Fw2 F D' Fw' Rw2 L' Fw2 Uw' L Fw' B L2 Fw' Rw L' Uw' R2 Uw' Fw D2 U' R2 Rw2
6. 1:00.52 R' Uw' L' Fw U2 D' Uw' B Rw L Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D' R' B R2 B U' Rw2 L2 U Rw Fw L2 D R2 F' Uw' Rw' B' L' F' U' Uw2 Fw' R2 Rw2
7. 58.29 R2 Rw2 L2 Uw' L2 R2 D' Rw B' R B2 L R' Rw U' L' U F' B' D Uw U2 B L D2 R' Rw U Fw D' Uw R' U2 Fw2 B2 L B2 L F Uw2
8. 58.79 Fw2 D U2 R' D' R' Uw Fw Uw2 B' R2 L2 Fw2 B2 Rw B2 Rw2 D' L' F2 Fw' B2 Uw2 L' F L2 B' L2 B F Rw2 B' Fw R' Uw' D2 F2 Uw2 F U'
9. 1:03.21 U2 B' Fw U Rw' Fw' Rw' F2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 R' L D' Uw2 U R D' F2 Uw2 U F D Rw' U F' U2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 U D' Fw' R' D Uw2 B R'
10. 1:01.34 Rw' R2 D L' D' U L Rw Fw' R' L2 Fw2 L' Uw L Fw' Rw B D Rw2 L' D' F' R' Uw' R B2 U' F' Uw' B U' Rw' Uw2 R' U Uw2 Rw2 F Uw2
11. 57.02 L2 D2 Rw Uw2 L B' D' Rw' B' F Uw2 F U' R' Fw U' F2 L2 F B2 D' Uw' B2 D2 Rw Uw2 U L Rw' U L' B Fw L' Rw2 B D' U2 Uw' F'
12. 1:01.80 R Fw' F2 Uw' B U2 Fw2 U R L Uw Fw' Rw' R2 B F' U' D2 Rw' Uw L' U2 D' B2 R2 L2 F' R' Fw' L' Uw' Fw Rw D' F L' Uw D U' R'



(Also, second-ever sub-50 single)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ottozing (Jan 7, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.308
worst time: 18.709

current avg5: 7.157 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 5.468 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 7.407 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 6.442 (σ = 1.77)

current avg50: 7.551 (σ = 2.07)
best avg50: 7.376 (σ = 1.37)

current avg100: 7.430 (σ = 1.69)
best avg100: 7.430 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 7.430 (σ = 1.69)
session mean: 7.638

Pyraminx. ao5, 12, and 100 are PB


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 7, 2013)

Feet Ao12: 3:20.00

(5:46.12) 3:31.26 3:36.84 3:39.24 2:57.18 3:40.38 2:45.94 (2:43.07) 4:09.71 3:03.21 2:54.66 3:01.60

I have done like 3-4 feet solves in my entire life before this 
I've hurt my thumb so I can't cube with my hands right now, but that doesn't stop me from using my feet


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jan 7, 2013)

1:03.08, 1:11.71, 1:02.95[cp fail], 1:04.68, 1:01.90, 59.31, 1:05.69, 1:01.51, 1:01.19, 1:02.80, 54.46[j-perm], 1:05.59

Megaminx  Single and avg of 5 (1:01.90, 59.31, 1:05.69, 1:01.51, 1:01.19) are also PB.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 7, 2013)

some pb's during the holidays~

4x4
number of times: 105/105
best time: 28.67
worst time: 46.35

current avg5: 38.46 (σ = 1.58)
best avg5: 32.40 (σ = 0.06)

current avg12: 36.83 (σ = 3.23)
best avg12: 34.56 (σ = 2.89)

current avg100: 36.87 (σ = 2.80)
best avg100: 36.80 (σ = 2.75)

session avg: 37.05 (σ = 2.83)
session mean: 37.08

44.32, 45.83, 42.57, 37.85, 35.87,39.82, 35.45, 36.72, 38.22, 36.46,38.70, 37.84, 39.84, 39.05, 41.91,38.90, 41.75, 37.86, 37.31, (28.67), 40.76, (44.29), (31.00),39.71, 36.29, 37.42, 32.32, 34.83,33.37, 34.09, 37.80, 39.93, 39.99,36.22, 38.04, 31.64, (46.35),37.52, 33.98, 37.33, 33.90, 34.78,34.47, 34.01, (42.89), 35.34,37.15, 34.50, 41.49, 39.40, 33.71, (43.44), 34.23, 31.65, 35.04,40.54, 35.09, 38.54, 36.78, 39.25,36.56, 37.86, 41.70, 39.86, 35.56,36.14, 33.71, 37.45, 32.64, 33.92,40.79, 36.53, 37.91, 36.48, 32.36, (29.87), 35.27, 32.47, 32.36,39.09, (30.94), 40.24, 35.78,38.61, 32.26, 38.33, 40.60, 39.57,37.60, 37.82, (29.02), 39.64,38.17, 31.66, 35.87, 33.69, 32.45, (42.77), 40.48, 36.65, 36.70,32.52, 39.75, 41.20+, 38.94

Average of 5: 32.40
1. 32.36 U2 Uw' B2 R Uw B L D F2 R' L' D Fw Rw L' R D' Rw Uw' Rw' Uw L' Uw2 B Rw' R2 F2 Fw U F' U2 Fw' Rw2 D R2 Fw2 B' L' B F' 
2. (29.87) D' L F L2 Rw' D' B2 L2 Uw2 U2 B2 F2 Fw' D Uw' B2 R Rw' Fw F2 B' D2 F Rw2 D' Fw' B2 Uw U' D B' Uw2 B L' U' Rw2 L D' Uw2 U2 
3. (35.27) Fw Rw B2 Rw2 F U' D Fw2 L2 U F2 B U' Uw D2 Rw Fw Uw' Rw2 U L Fw Uw B Fw D2 Fw2 F B2 U L2 Uw F' U' Fw' L2 Uw F2 Uw L 
4. 32.47 Uw' L' U Uw Fw' U L' Uw R' Fw B Uw2 L' D2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw F2 R L Fw' R L Uw' U B' D B' F Uw2 D Rw2 B2 D R' Uw Fw2 Rw' L 
5. 32.36 R2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B L' U' R U Rw L2 D' F Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U2 B' D2 L F2 Fw' R Fw F' R U2 Rw' D' L' Fw2 B' R' Fw' U' Uw2 R' F' Rw'

Average of 12: 34.56
1. 36.48 L B U' Fw R' B L' F' L' B L' F' Rw' Fw2 L F2 R' Fw Uw2 L2 F' Fw Rw' D2 R Rw' L2 Uw B L2 U2 B' R Uw' F U2 F' L' U2 D2 
2. 32.36 U2 Uw' B2 R Uw B L D F2 R' L' D Fw Rw L' R D' Rw Uw' Rw' Uw L' Uw2 B Rw' R2 F2 Fw U F' U2 Fw' Rw2 D R2 Fw2 B' L' B F' 
3. (29.87) D' L F L2 Rw' D' B2 L2 Uw2 U2 B2 F2 Fw' D Uw' B2 R Rw' Fw F2 B' D2 F Rw2 D' Fw' B2 Uw U' D B' Uw2 B L' U' Rw2 L D' Uw2 U2 
4. 35.27 Fw Rw B2 Rw2 F U' D Fw2 L2 U F2 B U' Uw D2 Rw Fw Uw' Rw2 U L Fw Uw B Fw D2 Fw2 F B2 U L2 Uw F' U' Fw' L2 Uw F2 Uw L 
5. 32.47 Uw' L' U Uw Fw' U L' Uw R' Fw B Uw2 L' D2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw F2 R L Fw' R L Uw' U B' D B' F Uw2 D Rw2 B2 D R' Uw Fw2 Rw' L 
6. 32.36 R2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B L' U' R U Rw L2 D' F Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U2 B' D2 L F2 Fw' R Fw F' R U2 Rw' D' L' Fw2 B' R' Fw' U' Uw2 R' F' Rw' 
7. 39.09 L' B' U' F2 U Uw Rw2 Fw Rw D Uw2 F Uw L2 Uw2 B Fw' D' Fw B U' R L' Fw' F R2 U' Rw2 R Uw2 D2 F R' Fw2 Uw2 L F' Fw2 L' U 
8. 30.94 B' L2 Rw R' F' R L2 Uw Fw' B Uw' L B F Fw2 U Uw' R' Uw' L2 F' Rw F2 Fw' B' D L' Rw D2 L' R Rw2 F Fw2 R' Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 
9. (40.24) L2 B' Fw Uw2 L' Rw B L2 F Rw2 Fw2 F' D Uw' L' Uw F' R' L2 Rw' F Fw2 L B L R' Rw2 Uw' F L2 R F' Fw B' U Fw' R' B' Fw R' 
10. 35.78 B Fw' D' L' D L2 F' B2 Uw R B' Rw D' L2 R' Fw D2 F U' D2 R2 U' D R' L2 U' B2 F2 Uw Rw2 L' B2 Rw' Uw Fw' D2 Fw Rw F L' 
11. 38.61 L' Fw' B' R B2 Rw2 R Fw2 B2 F2 R Fw B2 Rw2 L B F2 R' Rw' D' F' Rw Uw' U2 F' L2 B' L Rw D' R D' Rw2 Fw2 U Uw' F U Uw' Rw2 
12. 32.26 D2 B D' Uw B Uw F' B2 U L' F2 B' Fw' R Rw2 F2 Fw U2 Uw2 F' Uw Rw2 B U' Fw' Rw R' D2 B2 U2 Fw' L2 B' U' L2 F2 B D' Rw' Fw2



Spoiler



Session average: 37.05
1. (44.32) Fw' Uw' L' B' Rw2 F B2 U2 Rw L' D Rw Uw D2 B Rw2 Fw D2 Uw F' B' Fw' R2 U D B2 Rw F Rw D' Fw' L' Fw2 L' F Uw R2 U' F' L 
2. (45.83) D2 L D R' Rw' Fw Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 L Fw' F2 Uw L F' U D2 Uw Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw U2 B2 U2 Rw D2 R2 Uw' R Uw2 Fw' U' D' Fw2 F2 Rw 
3. 42.57 Uw Rw2 L R F R2 D L2 Fw2 D B' L2 U F Fw2 L Rw' U2 Uw' D L Fw R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 Rw' R' Fw Uw B2 F Fw' U2 Uw2 B' Uw' Fw2 
4. 37.85 D' Uw Fw2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw' U Uw' Fw' U Uw2 D R' Rw2 B' Rw' R' U2 Rw' R' D Fw D Rw2 L2 U2 R' D2 Fw' U2 D' Uw B' F2 Rw2 U' F' R' D' 
5. 35.87 Uw' B Uw2 Fw2 F' R2 Rw2 B2 L Uw2 L' F2 Rw' B R' B2 Uw F2 Uw R F' U R2 Rw' Uw Fw2 F2 R' Rw2 Fw2 L R U' L' R2 U2 Rw2 U F' B 
6. 39.82 R' D' Fw' F2 R' Rw' F2 Uw' Rw Uw' Rw' R2 F2 D' L' B' Fw' D' Fw2 Uw' D' L' U2 D2 F' B2 L2 R' B2 Fw' R' Rw2 L' Fw2 L Uw Fw' F' R' U2 
7. 35.45 R' Uw2 F Uw' B2 Rw R L2 F2 R' U' F2 B2 U2 Fw2 Rw F2 Fw2 U' Uw' D L' B2 F Uw D2 Rw' R' Fw2 U R2 D2 Rw L' F2 Fw' D' Rw U' Uw' 
8. 36.72 R2 L Uw2 B L2 F L' F2 R' F R2 Fw Rw' B' U' Fw D2 R2 D' Rw2 U R' B D' Uw' U B' F2 Fw2 Rw R2 B' Rw F2 Fw' B2 Uw L' Rw' R 
9. 38.22 Rw2 U2 D2 F2 Fw2 R' Rw' Fw' L F' B' R F' B Uw2 Rw U' D B' L Rw' R' F Fw2 R Fw2 Uw F' R2 D B2 Rw2 U' L' Fw' U Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw 
10. 36.46 L' Rw' R U2 F' Rw2 D' F' U' Uw L D2 L B' L R F2 R' D F2 B Rw' Fw Uw' D2 F' B2 D' U' Rw' L D' U2 L' Uw2 B' F2 D2 F U 
11. 38.70 B' Rw R Fw D' L F L2 D2 Fw2 U2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw' D B2 Fw' Rw' F' U' R D' Uw Rw2 B2 Rw Fw Uw2 Fw L' R B' D' R2 B2 Uw D R2 L 
12. 37.84 B' Fw' U' Rw' F R' Uw L R B' Rw L2 U' D Rw' D2 Rw' D2 Rw R' F' B' U B' U F2 L2 D' U L U2 R' B D2 Rw B L2 Rw2 Uw U' 
13. 39.84 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 L' Rw2 F2 L2 R2 Fw L' U' D' Uw2 R' L2 D' Uw R L2 F2 U' F2 Uw2 F D B L' U2 R B' Fw' U' Rw D U2 L U' F' 
14. 39.05 B Uw' Fw' U' R2 B Fw' D L U' F Rw F' Rw2 L U R Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw' R' F B2 Rw L' U Rw' B2 R' L B' F' Rw Uw Rw U Uw' B Fw' 
15. 41.91 Rw' L Uw2 F' Rw D L R' B' Fw2 Rw Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw Rw' F2 Fw2 R2 Rw' D L' Rw' U' Rw U' Fw2 U D2 R2 Fw2 R' L2 U2 Uw2 D B2 D2 F Rw' 
16. 38.90 F L' R Fw D L U L B2 U Uw D' Rw2 L2 F R Uw' F' U' D' L Fw' U L' R F2 Rw' Fw F2 U' Fw Uw2 Rw2 L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw L F2 
17. 41.75 U Uw2 R D' F2 Fw' L B' Uw' B U' Rw' D' R' B2 L U' D' L' U2 L D Uw' L' Rw' Fw2 Uw' D Fw2 D2 Rw2 L2 B' Rw2 B2 Fw F D F Uw 
18. 37.86 D2 R' Fw2 D Rw U D2 Rw2 D L U D2 F2 D2 B D Rw2 U2 Uw' F' Rw2 D' L2 F2 U2 Rw' D Uw U2 B2 R2 L B' R2 U Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw2 B2 
19. 37.31 D' B' D Rw' D F2 Rw2 U' Uw D R Rw2 Uw' U Fw Rw' F2 U2 Rw Fw Rw L2 U B' F2 R Rw Fw2 R' Fw L' Fw2 L2 Uw' D2 R' F' U R' B2 
20. (28.67) U Uw2 F Fw' B U2 B' R2 B Fw Rw U L2 B' Fw' Uw2 L2 F Uw F2 D Rw F' R2 Rw' D' Rw' D U' B Uw' R2 U2 Rw F U' Rw2 D' F' U' 
21. 40.76 U Uw B2 U' B' D' Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' R U2 F Uw F' Rw2 L' U Uw F Uw L2 U2 Uw Rw' L D' L' Rw B Rw2 Fw' Uw2 L' B' F Uw R Uw' B 
22. (44.29) D Rw U F' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D2 L R' F R' L' U Fw2 L U D' Uw' L2 Uw F' Fw2 L' R B2 R D B' F' Rw2 L Fw' U' Rw2 U' R D' Rw' 
23. (31.00) B2 F Rw2 Uw B2 D Fw Uw2 U B2 D' L2 Uw R D' B2 Uw' D U' B2 U2 L2 Rw Uw L2 D2 B F U B' R' F U' Rw2 D2 B' R' Fw' D2 F2 
24. 39.71 D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw D2 Uw Fw' L2 Uw2 B' D' U Rw2 D2 Uw Fw' R2 F2 Uw2 Fw B2 R U' D Fw' F2 D2 U' Rw' Fw' B U' Fw R F2 U' F' R' Rw F2 
25. 36.29 D' Rw2 Uw U2 L' Fw B' L2 R' Uw' B2 R D Fw' L2 R' Rw' Fw2 R2 D2 R2 B' Rw2 B' Uw' R' Fw' Uw F B2 U D2 F' Fw' L' D2 Fw L' Uw R 
26. 37.42 L Fw Rw' Uw' Rw2 R' U' Fw' D R2 Rw2 D' Rw2 R2 U2 D' Uw' Fw' R' D U' Uw' R' L2 F' B2 R B' F U' F Fw B' L' D' Rw' R D' U2 L 
27. 32.32 L' U' Fw' Uw2 D2 U' F' D2 R2 Fw R2 F L' Fw2 Uw' F' L F' Uw' U R' Uw F2 L' B' D2 R' D2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 R2 U2 Fw2 F' B' U L' F U' 
28. 34.83 Uw' F' Rw2 Fw Rw' F2 Rw2 R2 U L2 B' R Rw U Uw D2 R' F B' Rw' F2 D' F' Fw' U' B D2 R' F2 D' B D2 U' F2 Fw' R' B U F' B' 
29. 33.37 L Rw' F U' D' B' L Rw' U2 B' D2 F' R2 Rw' U' L2 Rw2 Uw' D2 U R2 B U2 D2 B2 F' Uw2 L2 D R' Fw2 U' B' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Uw2 Fw2 R 
30. 34.09 Fw D2 B' D Rw F2 Uw2 B' F2 L R2 D' Uw2 F2 L' F2 R2 Fw2 D F2 B U' Uw2 D' R Uw' L Fw L' U B' Rw2 D L2 Uw' R' U D F2 L 
31. 37.80 U' F R' U2 D L' R D' Rw2 R' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw U D Rw' B' D2 B' R B2 L' F' Rw2 U' Uw F2 B Uw2 R D' F2 Uw' U' L2 Fw L' Fw' U2 
32. 39.93 L B2 Fw2 D Rw' D' Fw' R2 U2 L' U' F' Fw2 D' L2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L F2 Rw U D' Uw Rw' F' Uw U Rw Uw' F' R' L' Rw' U' Rw2 
33. 39.99 Rw' D2 R2 Rw2 D' R Fw2 L Rw2 D' Rw' Uw F B' L' R2 B2 Uw' R Rw Uw' D2 L Uw' R2 Rw U B2 U Rw' R2 U' Fw2 F R2 B' F2 U' F2 B2 
34. 36.22 D' Fw R Rw2 D2 F' Rw R2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw' B R' Rw B Fw R2 Rw L2 U2 L Fw2 Uw' Rw D2 B U' Uw' F2 Fw2 U Uw R B R2 Fw' Rw B' Uw 
35. 38.04 D L' Uw2 U D Fw2 Rw L R2 D2 Rw2 L Uw' L2 F' B' Uw2 B2 R Rw' D' R' B Fw2 U2 Uw B2 U2 B2 D' Uw2 L2 R' Rw' F' R' Fw2 F' R' U' 
36. (31.64) L R2 Fw2 Rw F D2 F B2 Uw' U2 F2 U L Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 Rw' U' R' Uw2 D2 Rw Uw2 R2 U Rw F2 R' D' Uw L2 R' Uw' D' U L2 Fw F2 U' 
37. (46.35) R F2 L2 R' F' U2 R' U R Uw F2 U D2 Uw' R' U' Uw' D2 Rw' D2 L2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' U' Fw' U L2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R D2 Uw U Fw' D2 B R2 
38. 37.52 U R2 Uw L2 F2 Uw Rw' U R2 Fw R L' D' F2 R Rw Fw' B2 L2 B Uw Fw' Rw Uw' U2 B D' Fw2 R2 L' D U' B' L Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' 
39. 33.98 U' B2 D2 B' L F' L2 Rw' R' Uw2 U' Rw2 B' D2 F Rw' D2 F U' Fw R Rw2 D2 Fw' L B F D2 L2 R D2 U L' Fw' D2 Uw F Fw D2 Rw' 
40. 37.33 B2 L R' Uw2 R2 Uw' U2 D' L Uw2 R2 Rw U D2 Rw R' B L Rw U2 Rw F Rw U Rw' F2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B' Fw' D' L' U Fw Uw B2 D Rw' U2 
41. 33.90 R' Fw2 R' L B2 R Rw2 Uw2 U2 F U Uw2 D' R U' Uw Rw2 U2 Rw' F L2 Fw' D' B' L2 U2 D' L' U' F B' L Fw Rw2 U2 R' U F' L F' 
42. 34.78 L' D' Fw' U2 L2 B' D2 Uw F Fw2 B' R2 B2 F' Rw R' Uw2 B' D B' F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F U Uw Rw Fw2 B' Uw' Fw R' B' L Fw' F' L' D' 
43. 34.47 B Fw Uw B' D2 U2 Rw2 D U2 Uw' Rw2 D U2 Uw' R U' Fw' U' L2 F2 L B2 R F2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw U' F' Fw Rw2 R2 B' U' B F D' F2 L B' 
44. 34.01 Rw2 R' Uw2 B' F' Fw2 U' R F' D' B L' Uw' Fw B F' Uw R' U2 Fw U' Fw2 R Rw2 F Uw' L2 B Uw2 R2 F' B2 L2 Uw D2 F2 Rw' D' R F 
45. (42.89) D' R U R2 Uw2 U F' Rw' D2 F L' B2 R' D2 B' R2 U R2 D' R F L U' F' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 D2 L2 R B2 R' U Fw Rw F' B2 Uw' L2 
46. 35.34 Uw' D' Fw2 R' L2 F B2 L Rw2 F2 L Uw' L' Rw' U D R L' D' B U' Rw Uw' F' Fw L2 R2 B2 Rw2 Uw D' R Fw Rw L Uw' U' Fw' B' D2 
47. 37.15 Rw B L Fw' L2 Fw L2 F2 U2 D L' F' R' Rw' F' L2 D' B2 Uw U' R2 Uw Fw' L2 B' U' R2 B Fw2 F2 Rw' F Fw B' Uw2 U2 F Uw F Fw' 
48. 34.50 R' Fw2 L' Uw' D' Fw2 D' Rw' F2 U' L' D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 U R' B' Fw U L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' U' Fw U' Fw B2 R D2 B F' U R D2 F2 U' F2 
49. 41.49 F' L R2 Fw2 R' D2 Uw' F' D' F' R Uw B' R2 B U R D' F2 Uw2 U2 R Uw' R' B' Uw L' U D Rw D' L' F' Rw' F Fw2 R2 D' R L 
50. 39.40 L Fw F' U' F' R2 L' B2 Uw2 L B F2 D2 B' Rw U2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw' D F' Uw2 B Fw L2 B' L' U D Fw' U' R2 B2 F Uw2 U2 Rw2 L R 
51. 33.71 Rw U B' Rw B' R2 Fw2 Uw' F Uw' Fw' F Rw' Uw' U2 L2 R2 F D2 F R Uw Fw' F' Uw F Fw2 D2 F D2 Uw' F' L2 Rw F' D' Fw2 Rw2 D2 F 
52. (43.44) L' D Rw2 Fw2 D R Uw' F U Fw' Uw Rw Fw2 U2 Uw F2 B U2 R' F L Fw' B2 U' L F2 Uw' D Rw' R D' L2 D Rw2 Fw2 B D2 U2 L' R2 
53. 34.23 F' Fw Rw' Uw' D Fw' R2 Rw D Uw' U Fw2 F' Rw2 L' Fw2 L' R U2 R' Rw' L' U' L' U' Rw F2 R B U2 B' Rw2 R2 B Uw' D2 F B L2 D 
54. 31.65 B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 U' F' Uw' B Rw' F' D' Rw Fw F' Rw2 D F2 Rw' L' R2 B R L Fw2 R2 Rw' F R Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 R' U' F2 B2 Fw' 
55. 35.04 F' Fw' L Rw Fw L2 Rw2 D' Fw B2 F' L2 B Uw2 D2 Rw' U Uw' L2 F' Fw B U' Uw2 F U' L Uw L2 Uw L B' F' U2 Fw2 U' B R U' R 
56. 40.54 R' Fw2 B' D' R2 Rw2 U2 L B' U2 D' Rw2 L R F2 R' B R B' F' L F B2 Rw U2 Fw Uw2 L2 R U2 Uw' B F L Rw D Rw Fw2 Uw' L2 
57. 35.09 F B Fw2 U2 L' Fw' D Rw2 Fw2 R2 D2 U R' D Fw2 R B2 L Fw U2 R D Uw' U Rw2 D2 B F' D' Fw R2 B L' F2 Fw2 Rw Uw F Uw2 F 
58. 38.54 L' Fw' U' L' B2 U2 D2 L2 Rw2 Uw' F' R2 D2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw U2 L' U' L2 Fw' B' Rw' B2 F Fw' R D' R D2 L F' Uw Rw' R' B2 Rw Uw2 Fw 
59. 36.78 B' D' Rw' Uw2 F2 D' Rw2 D Rw U2 D2 B' Uw2 F R Uw' D2 R B' R2 L2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U' D' Fw' U2 R2 Fw L F' U B2 L2 B L2 U' B 
60. 39.25 D2 R2 Rw D2 Uw2 Fw Rw Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw B' R' D2 Fw' L B' D' Rw' Fw' Uw B' D' Rw R B U2 Rw R U2 F2 U2 Fw2 Uw B2 F' D2 L2 D' B2 
61. 36.56 U F' L D Fw L' F Rw' B2 U Fw R Fw F' Uw' R2 Rw L U Fw2 D2 Uw U R D' Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw F' D2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U2 D R D F' 
62. 37.86 Uw L' Fw' Uw Rw' B U2 F U' Rw' L2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw B Uw F2 L2 Rw2 Fw R2 D Uw' F' R D Uw2 B2 F' Rw D2 Uw' F' D' F' D' R' L 
63. 41.70 Rw R D F' B' R' D F Rw2 L D R' U' Fw' Uw F2 U' F' Fw D F Uw' L' Rw D2 B Uw2 Rw' L' Uw' L' R2 D' B2 L' Fw R2 B' R2 D2 
64. 39.86 U2 L2 Uw F B' Fw2 U2 Uw' D L' D Fw F U2 B F' Fw D' U Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw F' R2 Rw B2 D2 R2 D' Uw L' F' Rw L' B2 Rw2 L2 F2 B2 
65. 35.56 B Rw U D F' U' D2 F' U D B Uw D' U2 F' Uw2 D2 F' B2 R U' R L2 Fw' F2 Uw F' B2 Fw' U' Rw B' F2 Rw' F U2 R' Rw' D2 R' 
66. 36.14 B' L' R' Uw' R L' B' L R Uw R Fw2 U' Fw' Rw' R2 U R Uw2 R' U2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R Fw R Uw2 Fw' D' Uw' Fw2 D Uw B2 L' B' L2 R' 
67. 33.71 R Uw' Fw' Rw R2 Uw' Rw Fw2 F' Rw R' U2 F B2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw Rw U2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 B2 R' Rw2 F Fw2 U R2 L' F' B Rw' Fw' R U' D R' Rw 
68. 37.45 Uw' R2 B2 U2 R' F Rw' U Fw Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw' Rw' U' B F' Fw2 D2 B F D' B2 D2 Uw L' U2 Fw L' Rw' Uw' Rw2 D' U2 Rw Fw' R D2 B2 R' 
69. 32.64 Uw2 R U B D R Fw F' D' B2 Rw2 R2 D B' Fw' F' L2 U' Uw Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw U Uw' B F U2 B Fw U' F2 Uw2 F2 Fw' R U L2 F2 
70. 33.92 U L2 Uw2 D U' R Fw Uw' R' B' Rw D Rw' Fw2 D2 R U2 Fw2 U2 F Rw' B2 Fw D B F D Uw' Fw Rw' R2 B' F' Uw' F Uw' R F L' F 
71. 40.79 F' R' U' L2 R2 U2 L2 Rw R' D U' Rw2 U Uw2 D' Rw' F Uw D2 L Uw' Rw Uw2 F' L' Rw U2 L2 Fw' L2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 R D2 Fw' L' Fw 
72. 36.53 R2 F Rw2 U D2 F2 Uw2 F2 U2 Rw' L Uw B Fw' R2 Fw' R2 F Rw2 B Rw' U' Uw2 F R2 Rw2 Uw' F' Uw' Fw' B2 R' L2 B2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw' D2 
73. 37.91 Rw D2 F' B U2 Rw' Fw B2 U' B2 Rw2 U2 Uw B' Rw R' U Rw F R' Fw D B' R' B D' Uw Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw D2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 L B Uw' R Rw 
74. 36.48 L B U' Fw R' B L' F' L' B L' F' Rw' Fw2 L F2 R' Fw Uw2 L2 F' Fw Rw' D2 R Rw' L2 Uw B L2 U2 B' R Uw' F U2 F' L' U2 D2 
75. 32.36 U2 Uw' B2 R Uw B L D F2 R' L' D Fw Rw L' R D' Rw Uw' Rw' Uw L' Uw2 B Rw' R2 F2 Fw U F' U2 Fw' Rw2 D R2 Fw2 B' L' B F' 
76. (29.87) D' L F L2 Rw' D' B2 L2 Uw2 U2 B2 F2 Fw' D Uw' B2 R Rw' Fw F2 B' D2 F Rw2 D' Fw' B2 Uw U' D B' Uw2 B L' U' Rw2 L D' Uw2 U2 
77. 35.27 Fw Rw B2 Rw2 F U' D Fw2 L2 U F2 B U' Uw D2 Rw Fw Uw' Rw2 U L Fw Uw B Fw D2 Fw2 F B2 U L2 Uw F' U' Fw' L2 Uw F2 Uw L 
78. 32.47 Uw' L' U Uw Fw' U L' Uw R' Fw B Uw2 L' D2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw F2 R L Fw' R L Uw' U B' D B' F Uw2 D Rw2 B2 D R' Uw Fw2 Rw' L 
79. 32.36 R2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B L' U' R U Rw L2 D' F Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U2 B' D2 L F2 Fw' R Fw F' R U2 Rw' D' L' Fw2 B' R' Fw' U' Uw2 R' F' Rw' 
80. 39.09 L' B' U' F2 U Uw Rw2 Fw Rw D Uw2 F Uw L2 Uw2 B Fw' D' Fw B U' R L' Fw' F R2 U' Rw2 R Uw2 D2 F R' Fw2 Uw2 L F' Fw2 L' U 
81. (30.94) B' L2 Rw R' F' R L2 Uw Fw' B Uw' L B F Fw2 U Uw' R' Uw' L2 F' Rw F2 Fw' B' D L' Rw D2 L' R Rw2 F Fw2 R' Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 
82. 40.24 L2 B' Fw Uw2 L' Rw B L2 F Rw2 Fw2 F' D Uw' L' Uw F' R' L2 Rw' F Fw2 L B L R' Rw2 Uw' F L2 R F' Fw B' U Fw' R' B' Fw R' 
83. 35.78 B Fw' D' L' D L2 F' B2 Uw R B' Rw D' L2 R' Fw D2 F U' D2 R2 U' D R' L2 U' B2 F2 Uw Rw2 L' B2 Rw' Uw Fw' D2 Fw Rw F L' 
84. 38.61 L' Fw' B' R B2 Rw2 R Fw2 B2 F2 R Fw B2 Rw2 L B F2 R' Rw' D' F' Rw Uw' U2 F' L2 B' L Rw D' R D' Rw2 Fw2 U Uw' F U Uw' Rw2 
85. 32.26 D2 B D' Uw B Uw F' B2 U L' F2 B' Fw' R Rw2 F2 Fw U2 Uw2 F' Uw Rw2 B U' Fw' Rw R' D2 B2 U2 Fw' L2 B' U' L2 F2 B D' Rw' Fw2 
86. 38.33 D2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 F' U2 D Rw' F L' D' L2 Uw2 D' R' Rw' Fw' D' L' R D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' U' B' U2 Rw U' F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw L' Fw2 R' Fw D U2 
87. 40.60 B2 Uw2 B F D Fw' F Uw' Rw' U2 R' Uw' U2 B F2 Fw' L' Uw2 Fw Uw' L2 D2 B2 R U L' B2 Uw B R' Rw2 B' L F2 Rw' L2 U2 Uw Fw2 Rw 
88. 39.57 F L Rw' F2 Fw' L' F2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 D' U Fw D R2 Rw2 B' U2 Uw' D R L2 Rw2 B Fw2 R2 Rw' Fw B' Uw' L2 F2 Rw2 D2 L' B' Rw2 D2 U2 
89. 37.60 Fw F' D2 Uw L2 U2 R' U' F2 L2 Fw' R2 Rw' Fw Rw' D R' B2 Fw' U' R2 Rw2 U' Uw R2 Rw2 F' Uw Fw2 B' F' R' Rw D Fw Rw' L2 B' Uw2 U' 
90. 37.82 F' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 F2 Fw' R U D Uw2 F Uw' Fw' Uw L2 F D R' U' Fw' R' Uw' D2 R2 Uw2 U2 F' Rw B' F2 L2 U2 R' Uw D2 B' Uw L' 
91. (29.02) L2 B2 D Rw' Fw U2 F' B' Rw2 L F R Rw2 Uw2 U R2 F2 D Fw2 Uw' D Fw L2 Rw2 D2 Rw' L' Uw' L2 Uw2 L Uw Rw' D' Fw2 Uw2 F2 D B' L2 
92. 39.64 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B U Uw Rw' B' D' U2 Rw2 U' F2 U' Rw2 D' Rw2 F R2 U F' Fw2 Rw B Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw' F Uw2 R' F2 Rw R2 Uw' Rw U B 
93. 38.17 Rw2 B' F' L' B' R D' R2 U' Uw' Rw2 L Uw Rw' Fw R2 Fw' Uw2 B' Fw' F' L Uw2 Rw' R2 U2 Uw' Fw2 B2 F' U' B' Rw D L U Uw2 Fw B2 Uw' 
94. 31.66 L' D' F Rw' F U Fw Rw2 L2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw' B L U F' Fw2 L2 D Fw' D' Fw R Fw' D Rw2 U' Fw2 D' B D2 R2 Fw U' D2 Uw B' R F' 
95. 35.87 U2 F' Fw R Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 F D R' Fw' F2 L2 Fw' D2 U' Rw' R2 B U B' Fw' Uw D F' Fw' Rw U2 Fw B R2 Rw' Fw' L Rw2 F2 R B Fw' 
96. 33.69 U Uw2 Fw F' Rw' D2 Rw F' R2 B' L' B L' R Uw' Fw Rw2 R' D Fw2 B F2 L2 Uw2 F U B Fw Uw2 U' L D' Fw2 U Rw R2 U Fw2 D B 
97. 32.45 D Fw' Uw Rw' Uw Fw2 B' U2 D Uw' R F Rw' F L D2 Uw' F' D2 F' Fw2 D U2 Fw U2 D' Uw2 L R D2 R2 U2 Rw Fw D' Uw2 R' Fw R F 
98. 42.77 L2 B2 Rw U L U2 Uw' B2 Uw' Fw' U B' L F' U' Rw2 D L' U Rw' R2 Uw R L' B' Fw Rw F2 R' B D B D2 Uw' F Uw' U D2 F B 
99. 40.48 U B U' R' L B R B' Uw B' Rw2 Fw D Rw2 R' Fw' F' R2 L2 Fw2 U2 L' D2 B2 U B Rw' U D' Uw2 F2 L2 F' R2 Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 U2 Fw 
100. 36.65 B F2 Rw' R' D2 B' Fw L' B' F Rw R' B Rw L2 F' L' Uw U' Rw' Fw U Fw Rw F Rw U' Fw2 F L F2 L' Fw2 Rw L2 Uw' Fw B2 R2 B2 
101. 36.70 U2 Rw2 D F2 Uw F Uw B Fw2 F Rw2 F Rw L' U' Uw' D' R U2 B' L2 R Uw' B Fw2 Rw F Fw2 L2 Uw D2 Fw2 Uw B' L' Fw' Uw D' R' B' 
102. 32.52 B D2 L' Rw2 Uw' R' U Uw' L B2 F' R2 Rw' B U Fw U2 Uw2 L2 B' L Fw R2 Rw' Fw' Uw' U2 F Fw R' L2 D' Fw2 L2 D Rw B' F L2 Rw' 
103. 39.75 F U Rw' F U F' B' L F2 Rw' D F U2 Uw' R' Uw2 U Rw R L' B' Uw B D Fw' U2 R Fw' B' Rw2 D2 Fw' L2 Rw' U' F2 Rw' R F D2 
104. 41.20+ B2 F2 D2 R' Rw2 L' B U' L F Uw' F L2 Rw R' D' L D Fw2 U B' F' R' Rw2 Uw' R' Uw' Fw' Rw' F' L B2 Fw L2 F2 Fw' B' U2 L' Fw 
105. 38.94 L' U Rw' Uw Rw' U2 Rw' Fw2 D Fw2 U' B2 R Uw R' Uw' U2 B' F Uw Fw F2 R' Uw2 Fw U' Uw2 F2 Uw R' D2 F' Rw Uw' D U B D2 U' B



5x5
1:30.86, 1:35.31, 1:23.60, 1:15.29, 1:08.75, 1:23.87, 1:15.22, 1:14.94, 1:25.69, 1:20.57, 1:12.33, 1:10.70, 1:09.47, 1:11.08, 1:05.59, 1:14.59

stats: (hide)
number of times: 16/16
best time: 1:05.59
worst time: 1:35.31

current avg5: 1:10.42 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 1:10.42 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 1:14.15 (σ = 4.87)
best avg12: 1:14.15 (σ = 4.87)

session avg: 1:16.93 (σ = 6.84)
session mean: 1:17.37



Spoiler



Session average: 1:16.93
1. 1:30.86 Fw' R Uw2 D L' Dw2 Uw' L2 D2 Bw2 R Uw L2 Lw2 U B Bw' Uw2 U F D B' Uw2 B2 F Lw2 Dw2 D2 L' Lw B2 R' L Uw2 R D' L2 Bw' F2 Lw' F2 Bw2 D2 L2 F2 Dw' Fw Bw' R' Fw' B2 L' F R' D2 F B2 U' L' Lw' 
2. (1:35.31) B' Uw' R Dw' Bw2 D Dw' Fw' U Uw2 Rw' D Bw' Dw F Lw' B U' Bw B Fw Rw' D2 B Bw2 L B' L2 Fw2 D2 B U' D2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 U F2 Fw Uw2 R Lw' Rw' D2 L2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Bw2 U2 Rw2 R2 U2 D' Uw2 R U F Lw2 U 
3. 1:23.60 D2 F2 L2 Dw U D Uw' L F2 U B2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' U' R2 Bw L2 Fw B2 F Uw Rw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 L' Dw' D' Bw' Rw U2 B' Rw' Bw' B' Fw' Rw Uw2 U Bw' F2 B L2 Uw' Lw2 Fw U' L2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw L2 Bw Rw2 Uw' B F L 
4. 1:15.29 B2 Rw2 D' L Uw2 Fw2 U Uw' Bw Lw L' Dw R F' Bw2 R2 Bw2 Uw' L U2 Rw' Uw L Uw' Fw' Lw2 L F' Bw Rw2 Bw' U' D Fw2 B R2 Uw2 F' U2 F2 Rw Fw2 Bw D' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' Uw Rw2 Uw' R' D2 Dw Uw' U' Fw Uw2 F2 L' 
5. 1:08.75 Bw2 Rw B2 Bw' Uw Lw' L' R2 B U2 Rw Bw F R2 U2 R Dw F2 L Lw' R Fw2 F2 Uw' D' Lw' Uw' F2 Lw' L Dw' Rw2 R B' Fw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' D2 U Bw' R2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' U Uw' Fw Bw2 Dw F2 Fw' Bw' Dw' Lw2 Dw' D2 
6. 1:23.87 Lw' Rw2 F' L' D' Lw' R D2 Lw' R2 Dw' Rw' F' Lw2 U2 Rw' Lw2 Uw R Fw' B2 Lw2 R' U' B2 Rw2 F2 B Uw' D F' B R Uw Rw L' Fw2 L2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Dw U' R B' R' B Dw' B Bw Rw U2 L2 Dw' D2 Fw2 R2 Rw Uw 
7. 1:15.22 Bw' R2 D B' R Lw Rw' Uw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' D' Fw' Rw' U D Rw' Bw' L' Fw F D B L' Bw Rw' Fw2 D' Bw Fw' R' F2 D2 Lw' U' D' Uw2 F' Rw Dw2 F' Dw' F2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' B2 Dw' Rw F R' D' Uw2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 Rw' 
8. 1:14.94 Rw' D Lw2 Bw Rw2 Uw R' L2 Lw B R Lw U Dw' F' D L' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Fw Dw' F Rw2 Fw' Dw' L' Uw D2 Rw2 F L2 Rw' D' R' L2 F' Uw2 U2 Bw2 R Bw' Dw R' Dw2 B' F2 U Lw Fw' D Fw Uw2 B R Bw2 L' Fw D2 F 
9. 1:25.69 F Dw' Uw' D2 F' U B Bw2 Dw' Lw U D' Lw Rw2 U R Rw' D' Fw B2 Lw U2 F' Uw' Rw' Lw Uw2 F' D2 R Lw2 U2 Lw Uw' Fw2 D' Uw2 U' L' Fw' B' R' Dw' U' Lw Bw2 U' Lw' D R D F2 R' F Rw' R U D R' U' 
10. 1:20.57 U Uw D F Uw2 Bw R' Fw' Lw2 F' Dw' R2 B2 Fw2 L Dw' Fw2 Dw' R' D2 R2 U Bw' Uw Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' Dw F B Uw2 L2 R2 Dw Fw R Lw Rw' Dw2 Rw' U' Bw2 Rw2 Uw D Bw Uw2 U D B' Bw Dw' Lw' Rw B2 Fw F Rw2 D' 
11. 1:12.33 L2 B2 R' L' Rw' Dw' Bw' Lw2 D2 Dw F2 R2 D2 U2 B' Rw2 Bw Dw Bw' Dw Lw L2 D2 U2 L' R Bw Dw' Bw2 Fw F U' B2 Bw' Dw2 B' Rw Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw Fw' Lw B Uw' Lw Dw2 D2 Fw' B' Bw F' D' B' L Lw Bw Rw' U2 B 
12. 1:10.70 D Lw B' Dw' Rw2 Lw2 L2 D' Bw' B Fw Lw Bw2 U Rw2 D U F' R F' Lw' Rw' B R' Lw' Bw Rw' Bw Rw Fw' D2 Uw L' Rw' D' Fw L2 U L' Uw' Fw' D U R Bw2 Rw2 Lw' D' F Dw' Bw2 L' Dw2 Uw F' D Lw' Uw2 Fw' Rw' 
13. 1:09.47 U2 B2 Bw F Dw2 Bw2 Lw' D Fw2 Uw L' B U R Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' D Bw' Fw D Fw' R2 Dw' U2 L' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 D2 Rw' U' Bw Lw2 D2 R2 U2 Rw F2 B' Dw D Lw2 U' L Rw2 Fw B' Dw R Dw' Uw' U' Bw' Rw2 Bw' Uw D 
14. 1:11.08 Bw Rw2 B2 L2 Dw2 F' B' D2 R Rw' Lw2 Bw' L Lw' Uw2 D' Rw' R Lw D Lw Rw' Uw B' Bw2 Dw B Bw2 F R2 Bw Uw' Fw' U' Uw' B2 Dw' Uw Lw R L' Rw' Dw Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Dw Uw F2 Bw2 U2 R Uw2 R2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 
15. (1:05.59) D' Rw' L' Dw' Lw' R2 Uw R' D2 Lw Fw2 D2 Fw' Dw L2 Uw Rw L2 Bw2 F Lw2 Dw B2 L' R' F2 Rw' U D' B Uw' U' D2 Bw2 R' Dw Uw2 R Rw' Dw2 Fw B' Uw' Bw R' Uw U' F' Dw Fw2 L D L Uw2 Lw F' Fw2 D' B' Bw' 
16. 1:14.59 R F2 Lw2 D' Fw' D B' Uw' Rw B R Rw F Fw Uw2 Bw Rw Uw2 Rw' R' D' U Fw' D' Lw2 Rw' U' Bw' Rw' Uw' Dw2 D' Rw2 U' Dw2 Bw' F2 L2 D B R' Uw' F2 Uw R' B R' Lw' Uw R' D' Fw' Lw D2 Bw' U Dw' B' Bw F 


Average of 5: 1:10.42
1. (1:12.33) L2 B2 R' L' Rw' Dw' Bw' Lw2 D2 Dw F2 R2 D2 U2 B' Rw2 Bw Dw Bw' Dw Lw L2 D2 U2 L' R Bw Dw' Bw2 Fw F U' B2 Bw' Dw2 B' Rw Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw Fw' Lw B Uw' Lw Dw2 D2 Fw' B' Bw F' D' B' L Lw Bw Rw' U2 B 
2. 1:10.70 D Lw B' Dw' Rw2 Lw2 L2 D' Bw' B Fw Lw Bw2 U Rw2 D U F' R F' Lw' Rw' B R' Lw' Bw Rw' Bw Rw Fw' D2 Uw L' Rw' D' Fw L2 U L' Uw' Fw' D U R Bw2 Rw2 Lw' D' F Dw' Bw2 L' Dw2 Uw F' D Lw' Uw2 Fw' Rw' 
3. 1:09.47 U2 B2 Bw F Dw2 Bw2 Lw' D Fw2 Uw L' B U R Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' D Bw' Fw D Fw' R2 Dw' U2 L' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 D2 Rw' U' Bw Lw2 D2 R2 U2 Rw F2 B' Dw D Lw2 U' L Rw2 Fw B' Dw R Dw' Uw' U' Bw' Rw2 Bw' Uw D 
4. 1:11.08 Bw Rw2 B2 L2 Dw2 F' B' D2 R Rw' Lw2 Bw' L Lw' Uw2 D' Rw' R Lw D Lw Rw' Uw B' Bw2 Dw B Bw2 F R2 Bw Uw' Fw' U' Uw' B2 Dw' Uw Lw R L' Rw' Dw Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Dw Uw F2 Bw2 U2 R Uw2 R2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 
5. (1:05.59) D' Rw' L' Dw' Lw' R2 Uw R' D2 Lw Fw2 D2 Fw' Dw L2 Uw Rw L2 Bw2 F Lw2 Dw B2 L' R' F2 Rw' U D' B Uw' U' D2 Bw2 R' Dw Uw2 R Rw' Dw2 Fw B' Uw' Bw R' Uw U' F' Dw Fw2 L D L Uw2 Lw F' Fw2 D' B' Bw' 


Average of 12: 1:14.15
1. 1:08.75 Bw2 Rw B2 Bw' Uw Lw' L' R2 B U2 Rw Bw F R2 U2 R Dw F2 L Lw' R Fw2 F2 Uw' D' Lw' Uw' F2 Lw' L Dw' Rw2 R B' Fw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' D2 U Bw' R2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' U Uw' Fw Bw2 Dw F2 Fw' Bw' Dw' Lw2 Dw' D2 
2. 1:23.87 Lw' Rw2 F' L' D' Lw' R D2 Lw' R2 Dw' Rw' F' Lw2 U2 Rw' Lw2 Uw R Fw' B2 Lw2 R' U' B2 Rw2 F2 B Uw' D F' B R Uw Rw L' Fw2 L2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Dw U' R B' R' B Dw' B Bw Rw U2 L2 Dw' D2 Fw2 R2 Rw Uw 
3. 1:15.22 Bw' R2 D B' R Lw Rw' Uw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' D' Fw' Rw' U D Rw' Bw' L' Fw F D B L' Bw Rw' Fw2 D' Bw Fw' R' F2 D2 Lw' U' D' Uw2 F' Rw Dw2 F' Dw' F2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' B2 Dw' Rw F R' D' Uw2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 Rw' 
4. 1:14.94 Rw' D Lw2 Bw Rw2 Uw R' L2 Lw B R Lw U Dw' F' D L' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Fw Dw' F Rw2 Fw' Dw' L' Uw D2 Rw2 F L2 Rw' D' R' L2 F' Uw2 U2 Bw2 R Bw' Dw R' Dw2 B' F2 U Lw Fw' D Fw Uw2 B R Bw2 L' Fw D2 F 
5. (1:25.69) F Dw' Uw' D2 F' U B Bw2 Dw' Lw U D' Lw Rw2 U R Rw' D' Fw B2 Lw U2 F' Uw' Rw' Lw Uw2 F' D2 R Lw2 U2 Lw Uw' Fw2 D' Uw2 U' L' Fw' B' R' Dw' U' Lw Bw2 U' Lw' D R D F2 R' F Rw' R U D R' U' 
6. 1:20.57 U Uw D F Uw2 Bw R' Fw' Lw2 F' Dw' R2 B2 Fw2 L Dw' Fw2 Dw' R' D2 R2 U Bw' Uw Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' Dw F B Uw2 L2 R2 Dw Fw R Lw Rw' Dw2 Rw' U' Bw2 Rw2 Uw D Bw Uw2 U D B' Bw Dw' Lw' Rw B2 Fw F Rw2 D' 
7. 1:12.33 L2 B2 R' L' Rw' Dw' Bw' Lw2 D2 Dw F2 R2 D2 U2 B' Rw2 Bw Dw Bw' Dw Lw L2 D2 U2 L' R Bw Dw' Bw2 Fw F U' B2 Bw' Dw2 B' Rw Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw Fw' Lw B Uw' Lw Dw2 D2 Fw' B' Bw F' D' B' L Lw Bw Rw' U2 B 
8. 1:10.70 D Lw B' Dw' Rw2 Lw2 L2 D' Bw' B Fw Lw Bw2 U Rw2 D U F' R F' Lw' Rw' B R' Lw' Bw Rw' Bw Rw Fw' D2 Uw L' Rw' D' Fw L2 U L' Uw' Fw' D U R Bw2 Rw2 Lw' D' F Dw' Bw2 L' Dw2 Uw F' D Lw' Uw2 Fw' Rw' 
9. 1:09.47 U2 B2 Bw F Dw2 Bw2 Lw' D Fw2 Uw L' B U R Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' D Bw' Fw D Fw' R2 Dw' U2 L' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 D2 Rw' U' Bw Lw2 D2 R2 U2 Rw F2 B' Dw D Lw2 U' L Rw2 Fw B' Dw R Dw' Uw' U' Bw' Rw2 Bw' Uw D 
10. 1:11.08 Bw Rw2 B2 L2 Dw2 F' B' D2 R Rw' Lw2 Bw' L Lw' Uw2 D' Rw' R Lw D Lw Rw' Uw B' Bw2 Dw B Bw2 F R2 Bw Uw' Fw' U' Uw' B2 Dw' Uw Lw R L' Rw' Dw Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Dw Uw F2 Bw2 U2 R Uw2 R2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 
11. (1:05.59) D' Rw' L' Dw' Lw' R2 Uw R' D2 Lw Fw2 D2 Fw' Dw L2 Uw Rw L2 Bw2 F Lw2 Dw B2 L' R' F2 Rw' U D' B Uw' U' D2 Bw2 R' Dw Uw2 R Rw' Dw2 Fw B' Uw' Bw R' Uw U' F' Dw Fw2 L D L Uw2 Lw F' Fw2 D' B' Bw' 
12. 1:14.59 R F2 Lw2 D' Fw' D B' Uw' Rw B R Rw F Fw Uw2 Bw Rw Uw2 Rw' R' D' U Fw' D' Lw2 Rw' U' Bw' Rw' Uw' Dw2 D' Rw2 U' Dw2 Bw' F2 L2 D B R' Uw' F2 Uw R' B R' Lw' Uw R' D' Fw' Lw D2 Bw' U Dw' B' Bw F


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 7, 2013)

I command you to switch to yau for a week and see how fast you can get!


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 7, 2013)

I did try once fiddling yau for a day and ends up with an ao12 of mid 40s, then I don't bother to do more solves.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 7, 2013)

1. 9.56 U2 F2 L2 B' F R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F U B L2 R2 D R B2 L2 U' F 
PB  
6move OLL + PLL skip


----------



## Iggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Square-1 PBs:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 44.33
worst time: 2:23.72

current avg5: 1:08.40 (σ = 15.68)
best avg5: 1:04.74 (σ = 5.20)

current avg12: 1:11.41 (σ = 12.79)
best avg12: 1:11.41 (σ = 12.79)

session avg: 1:11.41 (σ = 12.79)
session mean: 1:15.18

59.83, 1:04.19, 1:25.91, 1:10.19, 59.56, 2:23.72, 1:18.86, 1:30.38, 1:26.18, 44.33, 1:02.46, 56.55


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 7, 2013)

444

Average of 12: 36.97
1. 36.09 R2 f2 U u D L' B' R2 D' R2 B D R' U' r2 u' F' U r2 f2 u R' B2 F2 L F2 B' r B' F2 f' L' R f' R L u2 D' f F 
2. 39.09 D f B' U F' B2 f2 U' R' F2 r F' r U D' f' D2 r u' r' R2 F B' f' u' f B' F R' D u' r u' R' B2 r2 f2 u L2 R2 
3. 34.91 r' B' F u' L' F' L' F2 B2 f L' B2 u' R r2 f2 L f2 U B' r L D' u2 F R' u2 B' L f2 D' R u B' D2 F' D' F2 f' U2 
4. 44.30 D' B r' f u2 r u f2 r' D' B f u2 U' r2 B u' B2 D' R' D' B2 f' D2 u2 B' f2 F2 D2 r2 B2 L2 R r2 u' F' D' U2 r2 D' 
5. 35.82 D R2 F2 B2 u2 U' F' L u R2 u' f2 D' r2 f2 L r2 F2 R u U' D' F2 u2 L2 R2 U2 D f2 D2 B' L2 B' U' f2 B2 U f R2 f' 
6. (33.49) U' D L2 u r' B' f2 r F2 u' L f2 U' r2 f2 D2 f' u U' r2 f2 D2 U' r2 R L u' R2 D' R' u2 r' f2 D2 F2 B2 R2 L2 r2 u 
7. 36.64 u D f D' u L F2 u2 D f' B D U F' r F' u' R f2 U D R u' B2 F' D2 f' B2 F L' f2 R2 u F R2 U f' r' U2 r 
8. 34.03 D' F f D' r f' L' F2 u2 r2 F' R2 B L' r2 f r D2 B' L' F D2 u' r D2 L D' r' F U r' F' u' D2 f2 L R' u2 F2 u' 
9. 38.11 D u2 U f2 R L2 B2 f' D L R D' L' f2 L U D' B2 U u2 f u R' B' f2 U' L u2 r' L2 D2 R2 f U R2 B' u2 f' D2 B' 
10. 34.11 D2 r' U' F u2 r2 B' U D2 u f2 r2 F U' B2 U2 R2 f2 L2 U2 L u2 U D2 B2 F r' U' r2 f U L2 u' L u F2 u r u' D2 
11. 36.58 f r2 F2 u2 D2 F B r' R L' F2 f' r2 F u' F' B f r L2 D R2 r B2 R L D' F' U' L F2 f u r B2 R2 r2 F f2 D' 
12. (55.23) r B2 r' f' L' R U' f' D2 L' U' u f' U r B L2 r2 u f2 B2 L2 U r2 R' L2 B2 r u' f' F' L F L r' U' f L2 R u2 

I dropped the cube on the last solve and I couldn't roll out the 44... I'm slowly getting to sub 35...


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Jan 7, 2013)

Got a 1:56 on megaminx  First sub 2!


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 7, 2013)

number of times: 110/110 
best time: 11.24 Fullstep 
worst time: 21.89
best mo3: 12.76 (σ = 0.27) Nice!  
best avg5: 12.99 (σ = 0.20) PB by 0.94, sub13!  
best avg12: 14.56 (σ = 1.51) PB by 0.42 
best avg50: 15.16 (σ = 1.65) Low 15! 
best avg100: 15.61 (σ = 1.82) 
best mo100: 15.66 (σ = 2.25) PB by 0.26 
session avg: 15.76 (σ = 1.81) 
session mean: 15.80 

Times: 
14.32, 19.00, 14.32, 16.49, 13.93, 19.86, 16.05, 17.88, 15.37, 17.52, 16.79, 16.89, 14.70, 19.45, 13.78, 19.32, 13.88, 17.48, 11.24, 18.86, 14.23, 14.39, 18.01, 14.62, 13.28, 15.25, 16.63, 14.14, 16.69, 11.55, 12.11, 18.41, 21.89, 15.17, 17.32, 14.74, 17.53, 17.39, 18.10, 14.06, 14.42, 14.59, 20.52, 13.45, 16.55, 18.22, 14.91, 14.65, 17.08, 16.68, 15.52, 12.64, 16.71, 15.05, 17.31, 11.70, 15.97, 14.40, 15.41, 16.41, 19.46, 14.63, 16.99, 17.35, 12.49, 12.77, 13.02, 19.99, 13.17, 15.14, 13.99, 20.95, 14.26, 15.37, 14.95, 16.41, 17.66, 15.09, 13.60, 13.04, 18.51, 17.45, 11.98, 14.27, 15.41, 14.21, 15.51, 11.81, 15.00, 15.94, 15.51, 17.21, 15.09, 14.64, 15.70, 18.31, 16.58, 13.04, 12.30, 12.94, 18.37, 14.43, 16.76, 17.22, 14.76, 16.33, 15.92, 19.24, 18.00, 20.60


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2013)

First 5 Square-1 solves after relearning it in 2 days after a multiple month break from the puzzle

(1:18.77), 50.74, 55.78, 58.12, (33.48) = 54.88 Ao5

Loving that consistency!

EDIT : first ao12

(1:18.77), 50.74, 55.78, 58.12, (33.48), 1:01.97, 48.35, 57.00, 1:03.56, 1:07.88, 47.96, 1:12.98 = 58.43


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2013)

35:43.07 2x2-9x9 relay. UWR? LOL


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 8, 2013)

emolover said:


> 35:43.07 2x2-9x9 relay. UWR? LOL



OMG! lol
What the time with each cube?


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> OMG! lol
> What the time with each cube?



Sorry I don't record the individual times. Do know what timer will do that for by only pressing the spacebar once? With qqtimer it doesnt always start if I double press it.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 8, 2013)

emolover said:


> Sorry I don't record the individual times. Do know what timer will do that for by only pressing the spacebar once? With qqtimer it doesnt always start if I double press it.



Try ctimer.

EDIT: haha ninja'd mDiPalma


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 8, 2013)

ctimer.co.uk has splits, if that's what you're looking for.

edit: lolninjad


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my PB 2x2-4x4 relay with splits.1:15.71

3x3) 14.19	2x2) 6.57	4x4) 54.95


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 8, 2013)

emolover said:


> 35:43.07 2x2-9x9 relay. UWR? LOL


I should try this soon, I've only done 1 solve on my 9x9 so far and it was 15 minutes so it might be close with you and me.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> I should try this soon, I've only done 1 solve on my 9x9 so far and it was 15 minutes so it might be close with you and me.



I know your times are better than mine though.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2013)

I totally need to order a 9x9 and try that :twisted:


5x5x5 OH "UWR"s (has anyone else seriously tried this lol)

2:43.51 single

2:51.28 avg5
2:51.28, 2:50.57, (2:43.51), (3:10.26), 2:51.98

2:55.87 avg12
2:51.28, 2:50.57, (2:43.51), 3:10.26, 2:51.98, 2:59.63, 2:47.77, 3:03.64, 2:51.18, 2:55.42, (3:21.90), 2:56.92


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 8, 2013)

Square-1 Average of 50

1:18.77, 50.74, 55.78, 58.12, 33.48, 1:01.97, 48.35, 57.00, 1:03.56, 1:07.88, 47.96, 1:12.98, 1:04.26, 59.64, 52.85, 1:07.85, 55.33, 1:03.20, 1:03.93, 1:12.45, 57.58, 1:00.66, 51.49, 1:15.95, 56.03, 59.65, 1:20.24, 55.55, 49.27, 54.02, 57.96, 58.33, 59.05, 1:01.22, 1:00.66+, 1:06.03, 54.86, 42.63, 1:07.88, 59.11, 1:01.98,* 58.20, 33.91, 56.56, 43.02, 51.31,* 1:03.06, 1:10.89, 50.56, 1:17.27

55.43 Avg12
*50.30 Avg5 (woo!)*
Overall avg 50 : 59.20!! Sub-1 on the day of my first solve! (After relearning, that is.)


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jan 8, 2013)

OH times!
(12.44), (10.99), 12.34, 11.78, 12.40=12.17 yeaah


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 8, 2013)

3x3 PB Average of 5!

Average of 5: 14.215
1. 14.620 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D U B2 D' L2 R' B2 D2 B' R2 F2 D R2 F' D 
2. 14.846 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 B' U2 F2 D' R' B U' L D' L2 D2 R D2 
3. 13.179 F R2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 U B F R F' L2 B2 U F L
4. (16.584) U2 B D2 F' L2 F R2 F D2 U2 F2 U' R' B R2 D2 U R2 F D2 R2 
5. (10.998) R B2 R' F2 L R B2 D2 B2 R' B' U R F2 L F D' U R2 F2

PB OH average of 5!
Table abusing is fun!

Average of 5: 43.855
1. 52.885 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 U R F2 R' F' L R' B U' B2 
2. (1:01.050) U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 B R2 D R U F2 U L B2 L B' 
3. (36.863) R2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R' D' L' R2 F' L' B D2 
4. 38.374 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U L R' D F D2 R2 U' L2 R' F' 
5. 40.305 U' D L2 F' L' F2 R U' L B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' B2 L2


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 8, 2013)

New PBs 

Average of 12: 15.97
1. 16.11 
2. 16.31 
3. 15.92 
4. 16.60 
5. (18.56) 
6. (13.54) 
7. 15.43 
8. 14.02 
9. 15.21 
10. 18.55 
11. 17.08 
12. 14.43 

and

Average of 5: 14.89
1. (18.56) 
2. (13.54) 
3. 15.43 
4. 14.02 
5. 15.21 

sub-16 and sub-15  YES!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 8, 2013)

1:19.00, 1:22.41, (1:28.25), (1:14.33), 1:20.90 = *1:20.77 avg5*
I still average >1:30 though


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 8, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I totally need to order a 9x9 and try that :twisted:
> 
> 
> 5x5x5 OH "UWR"s (has anyone else seriously tried this lol)
> ...



I've done one solve and do not plan on repeating the experience.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 8, 2013)

58.18, 54.97, 52.91, 56.63, 52.88, 55.28, 58.86, (50.50), (1:09.53), 55.34, 58.18, 52.47 = 55.57 megaminx avg12 PB


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 8, 2013)

5.01	1:00.33 12.53 1:17.87
2x2 4x4 3x3 Total


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice for me new Megaminx PB 4:31.81


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 9, 2013)

Square-1: 
Single 51:80 (barrel-barrel, no parity) 
Ao5: 1:12.02
Ao12: 1:21.16


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 9, 2013)

12:46.78 PB 2-7 relay 

7x7 was 6:15 is which is great for me.


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12:46.78 PB 2-7 relay
> 
> 7x7 was 6:15 is which is great for me.



Wow I need to do a 2-7 as my 7x7 solves are sub 4:50 and the best I have ever done was a 12:30ish.

Hopefully I can do a

4 14 4:45 2:55 1:35 52 which would be 10:27.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 9, 2013)

First podium at a competition.

Funny how everyone failed in the finals.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 9, 2013)

Started the morning with a PB Ao12 on Square-1 with a PB single in there!

59.51, 35.23, (1:10.64), 51.23, 59.65, 50.72, 57.68, 56.98, 59.25, (30.43), 53.57, 59.00 = 54.28


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2013)

Roux

Average of 5: 11.24
1. (9.59) B2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D U' L' D' U2 B' U2 R U L' F2 U2 
2. 10.76 F2 U2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D L2 R' B2 D U' L' F 
3. (13.70) F L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B R U L F2 D R2 B' F' D2 F2 
4. 11.82 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U R' B R' B2 R' D' B R' D' U' 
5. 11.14 B2 F2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 R F' R F2 D' B2 D2 F' L2 B2


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 9, 2013)

4.61	16.98	1:18.60	1:54.66	3:34.85
2x2 - 5x5 Relay from weekly comp. Almost pb 5x5 solve, pretty bad 4x4 solve though


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jan 9, 2013)

That's the most unusual thing happened to me in 3x3 ... So I did a session with my Rubik, averaging 17-18 (instead of 12-13) so the "slowturning." 
And that's when I go slow I fall on my best solve ever : 

6.91 U D B2 U L B' F R B U2 R B' L' R' B' R' U B' D U2 R U' D' L B2

cross: y' U L F D'
F2L1: L' U L
F2L2: U' R' U R U L U L'
F2L3: R U' R'
F2L4: y R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U f R U R' U' f'
PLL skip

32 mouves :smt119 /6.91 = 4.63 TPS (not bad for a Rubik)


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jan 9, 2013)

That's the most unusual thing happened to me in 3x3 ... So I did a session with my Rubik, averaging 17-18 (instead of 12-13) so the "slowturning." 
And that's when I go slow I fall on my best solve ever : 

6.91 U D B2 U L B' F R B U2 R B' L' R' B' R' U B' D U2 R U' D' L B2

cross: y' U L F D'
F2L1: L' U L
F2L2: U' R' U R U L U L'
F2L3: R U' R'
F2L4: y R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U f R U R' U' f'
PLL skip

32 moves  /6.91 = 4.63 TPS (not bad for a Rubik)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 9, 2013)

9.97, 9.13, 10.75, 9.17, 9.23, 9.26, (8.30), 10.22, (11.74), 10.39, 10.48, 8.97 => 9.76 PB a12

9.34, 9.93, 8.42, 10.08, 9.94, 9.66, (12.20), 9.53, 9.12, 10.77, 10.04, 11.06, 9.33, 11.89, (24.55), 10.08, (8.17), 12.19, 9.97, 9.13, 10.75, 9.17, 9.23, 9.26, (8.30) => 9.95 PB a25

Edit: 8.88, (8.51), 8.55, (12.60), 9.60 => 9.01 PB a5

Edit 2: 6.25 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 B' R' B D2 B R' D' F2 D R2, PLL skip, lucky PB

Edit 3: 8.67, (8.45), 8.61, 9.26, (17.90) => 8.85 PB a5 again wut wut


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2013)

Last night, after some decent 3x3 solves to warm up, decide to do a couple 4x4 solves.

First solve: 38.36 (PB) L2 B' R B r2 F B' u U F2 u2 U2 B D2 f u' F R D2 f2 L' F2 u2 R2 L2 u2 F B2 D2 u2 L2 U u' L f2 B2 L' r' u L'



Spoiler



y' r' U' r U' r2 // yellow
F' u' U' l' U2 l // white
(x' y) x' U (l' r') F l // orange
x' l' U' r U2 l' U2 l // green
x' l' U' l // red, blue

u' U y' R U' R' U' y' F R' F' R y' D2 x U' R' U 3l u // WR, YR, YO
D' x U' R' U 3l u' U' F R' F' R u // GR, GO
R' D R u' D' R' D R u // WG, BR
R' D R u' R U' R' u // BO, WB
U2 R U' R' u' x U' R' U 3l u // WO, YG, YB

x' y L U' R2 D
R U' R' U' L' U' L
U2 R U' R2 U R
U' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R
L' U' L
R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

alg.garron


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 9, 2013)

First solve after getting home from school turned the Already PB Ao12 into a much faster PB Ao12 (Over 2 seconds faster)

Square-1 : 35.23, (1:10.64), 51.23, 59.65, 50.72, 57.68, 56.98, 59.25, (30.43), 53.57, 59.00, 42.74 = 52.61


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 9, 2013)

L2 U2 F' U2 B2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 R D B' D B L' B' L B2 U' 
9.69 First Fullstep Sub10
Also 9.96 First counting sub 10 in an average of 12 (was like 13.7)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 10, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> This. O.O Just out of curiosity, what kind of LL stuff are you doing?
> 
> Edit: On Topic: So close to being sub-1 on Magic! Not like anyone cares. xD
> Edit2: 0.94 single
> ...



And you've never competed in magic?
What a shame.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> And you've never competed in magic?
> What a shame.


Lol, I have, it just doesn't show it on the WCA site anymore. My best official single was only 1.06.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2013)

2:05.85 5x5 PB single and 2:17.82 PB avg12.


----------



## hoseynAtom (Jan 10, 2013)

1.25.31 5x5 single <<<<:

13.21, 13.15, 12.26, 12.28, 12.33, 12.31, 12.16, 12.82, 13.83, 13.43, 12.18, 13.53 = current avg12: 12.75 (σ = 0.54)


----------



## omer (Jan 10, 2013)

Finally a new 3x3x3 PB after 2 weeks  Full step 20.55. Almost sub 20  Retensioning my cube made it silent and really comfortable, my times got much better, it's amazing.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 10, 2013)

8.26 
PLL-Skip + 3 move Xcross. I lost the scramble when I logged into the internet and the browser refreshed. FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 10, 2013)

my biggest cubing accomplishment to date:

zz oh avg100: 19.95



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 19.95
Best Time: 15.73
Worst Time: 25.59
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (10.7%)

1. 19.11 U' L' R F U' R B2 L' F D F2 B' U2 R2 L F2 D' U2 R B' F' U2 R' B R 
2. 17.48 R' U2 L' B D B L2 F R2 L' U' B2 L U2 D R2 L D2 B F D2 R' D L U' 
3. 20.97 R B' D' U B F' U F B U' R D' R L' F2 L D U' B D2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 
4. 18.66 D B2 L R' U D2 F' R2 B2 R2 L' F2 R' D' R D2 R U R2 D F L2 B2 D2 F 
5. 18.56 R' L D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F U B R' D2 U' B R2 F2 R' D U R' B F2 R2 
6. 24.11 R' D B' R' F2 U2 R' U L R' B2 L2 D R F2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 R F' D2 L U2 
7. 20.34 U' L D F' L2 F' L' B U' B' L U B2 D2 R2 F U D R' L B R' F2 L' B' 
8. 19.17 L2 D' U2 F2 U' B L R D2 F L2 F' D' U F2 D' F2 L R F2 B D' U2 L' F2 
9. 25.24 F' B D2 U' B' D' R U2 L' D2 R F2 R' D' U' R B2 F R' L2 D2 F U2 B U' 
10. 18.65 L F R B2 D' L' D B' L' U D' F2 U2 B' R' U' D2 L' D L2 R' U' B2 U2 D' 
11. 22.00 D U2 B2 R' U' L' U2 B U' F U' B U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 L' B2 L2 
12. 19.95 L2 F' L' R' D' R' D2 R D' B2 R' U D B' U2 F R2 D' U R' B2 D L' R2 B' 
13. 19.54 F D2 U R2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 R' U D L2 F B2 L U2 B2 D B2 U R F B U2 
14. 17.49 F2 D2 L' D R L2 D' R2 U D2 B F D L2 B R2 L2 U2 R F' D F' R' U2 B' 
15. 20.63 L2 U' B L2 B' R2 F2 D' B' U F' R2 F' D' R2 D2 U B' F2 R B' L F B' L 
16. 22.57 B' D2 L' U B D' R U L2 U2 R' U' D2 L F2 R L' B' U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 
17. 22.57 R2 D' B U F R2 F U2 L2 F2 D B L' U F2 U' R D B U B' L' R B2 F 
18. 19.29 B U' L' R2 U' D' R2 B F R2 L2 F' B L B2 R2 L F R D2 L B' U' R B' 
19. 21.51 B D2 F U2 L B' R F R B' D' B2 L' F' D2 U' L' D' B U B' F D' F U 
20. 22.60 U D' R B D' U2 F L' B U' R' U2 F2 R' L' F' R' D2 L D R' F2 R F R 
21. 20.52 B U D2 L' R2 F' B R2 D' U R D2 L R2 U' R D R D2 U' F' D L2 U F2 
22. 15.81 L2 B' L' F' D U2 F2 L F D2 F2 U' B2 R U' D2 R2 D' U' R' B' R' F2 B2 D2 
23. 21.58 F D U2 R2 B' R' L2 D2 L' R U2 F2 B' L' R2 B' R' L2 F' U' D' R' D' R D2 
24. 25.14 R2 B' F2 R L2 F L' F' R F2 U B2 F U' L2 U' R2 B' R' U' R2 L' B' L' U' 
25. 18.72 R L' D' F2 U2 B2 L R' D' B U D' B2 U' R2 L2 U' F' R2 F2 D' U2 B F' L 
26. 22.87 B2 F R' L' B2 D R' B2 U' F L' F' L2 R2 B2 U' B F2 U B2 F2 L2 B L' B2 
27. 23.75 R2 L2 D2 F' R' U2 B' F2 L U' D' B L2 B R2 U D2 R2 B' F2 L F' L F' R2 
28. 18.13 U2 D2 R D2 F D R2 F2 L F' D2 R' L' B' U' L2 R B2 D F2 R2 D2 R B' L2 
29. 18.96 U2 B R D' L' R' B' U2 F2 L U2 B R' L2 U' L2 F2 L B2 R2 D B' F2 U' F 
30. 20.24 R' L2 D2 U2 B R' L' B D2 B' R' U2 L2 D F L2 F' R' U2 F' R' L' U R F 
31. 21.09 U' F2 L B D' F2 D B2 D U' R' F2 L' B' U' F2 B' R2 B' R F L D2 R D 
32. 19.09 F2 U2 B2 R2 F R' U B L2 D2 F2 R D L2 R2 F' L R D U' R F2 L' F B2 
33. 20.97 L U B2 L F U F2 R' U' R B R' L' B2 L' U D' R2 U2 F2 B U2 L F' R2 
34. 21.36 F2 L2 D2 R D B' R' B U2 R B F2 R2 D U R2 F B U D2 R F2 D' L2 D 
35. 20.96 B' L R U2 L2 B D2 B2 L F2 L' B2 U' D B' L R2 U B2 U R B' D2 F L 
36. 22.21 B L' D' F U2 F' R D' L2 F2 U L2 R' U' F' R2 D' L2 F' U B2 U' L' F U2 
37. 19.91 F' U D2 L' U R' B2 F2 L2 F U' R B' R2 F D2 R' D2 U2 B D' L2 F L2 F 
38. 25.03 F2 L B' L' U' R2 F2 R2 L' D' B' D' F B U2 L' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 
39. 21.02 B' D L' U2 D' B' R F2 U F' L B' F2 D L F' D B L2 U' F R2 U2 F' D' 
40. 19.75 L' D U' F2 R' D2 B D2 F2 D L B' F' D2 L B' U D B' L' R2 D F' B L 
41. 20.91 D U B' F' D F B' R2 F' U R2 U D L2 R B2 F2 D' R' F U' L F R2 U2 
42. 19.07 L' F2 L' U B L' U' F2 B2 L2 D2 R L B D' B' F L B F R B2 U2 D F 
43. 16.33 U2 R L D2 U' B D2 F2 R F' D2 U' F2 D B' U' R B' F L2 F' U' R D U 
44. 20.03 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' U L2 D B2 F U F' B' U L' F2 L2 R U' R2 D B U D2 B2 
45. 21.26 D U2 R F' B2 D B' U2 F' L' D F2 D U' R D' B' D F' B' U2 R2 L' D L2 
46. 23.75 U2 F' B' R' D' L F2 U' B' R2 D2 L' D2 F' B L' R' U2 B U2 L' U L D' R' 
47. 22.31 R' L' F' U' L2 F2 D U' L R2 U D' B' F2 U2 B' D2 B D2 U' F D R2 U2 D2 
48. 16.07 D' R F2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F B2 D2 R' B U2 B' L F2 B2 L F' B' L F2 R 
49. 23.09 R2 D R2 D U' F2 R U' D2 B2 F2 R' U' F U' R L B' D2 R' D L2 R2 F' L' 
50. 19.96 R' B2 D' R F' L' F' D' U2 B F U' B D' B F2 L D' L2 B' D' B' D2 B' U' 
51. 21.83 U L2 U2 R' L2 F2 L R2 U2 L U2 F R2 D2 B D2 L D2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 F' U 
52. 18.49 D' R2 F' B' D U' F' D' R U' B' U D' B' R U2 D2 B2 F' D R U2 R L' D' 
53. 18.63 R' D B2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B' F2 D' L2 U F' R' B L' D F2 D2 F' D R2 D' L2 
54. 16.87 D' L' F2 B' U' F' L' R B2 U2 L' R F2 U F U2 B2 U' B U2 F R2 L' D2 R2 
55. 19.15 D B' R U' B' U' R L' D2 F B' U' B D2 R L D2 F U' R' D' U R F L' 
56. (25.59) U L' D2 F2 D L2 D B2 D2 F' U L F' L' R' D L2 D' L' R2 F2 L' R2 D2 R2 
57. 16.04 D L F' R' F2 B U2 L R2 F' L B L F' U2 B D2 L' B2 L2 D' B L2 F' L' 
58. 17.10 F L' D R2 L F' U2 D2 B2 R' U' R' F2 D2 B U D2 F' B2 L2 R2 D2 L D2 F' 
59. 17.35 U B2 D' U' B R' L2 D2 F L D' U F D' U R2 L F' U F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 
60. 21.47 U2 D R2 D' B F' D F2 L2 B2 R U' D F R2 L' F2 D B2 U B' D2 L' F U2 
61. 19.53 D U2 R' D' R' U F U B L' R B' D' B R' F2 B L' R2 F2 D U2 F' U' B 
62. 17.91 F2 L' B' L R' D2 F2 L D' U2 L2 U' D B2 U2 L' D B U D' R2 B' D L2 F 
63. 19.35 D' L B2 L D F2 D' L2 D U' B U R B U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2 B F' R D2 R' 
64. 24.06 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L B R B' F2 L' B' F' L2 D' R' D B L' B U' F' R2 
65. 17.56 D2 L' D2 U' F U2 R2 B2 L' U' R' U D L2 R' F2 U2 F' D U' F L2 D2 U2 B 
66. 18.07 D2 R' D' F U R U2 R D2 L U2 R B L U2 B U L2 F R2 L D' L2 F R 
67. 19.04 R2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 F D R L2 D' U' F2 L' F' D' L' B' L B2 L R2 U2 B2 
68. 18.31 L D2 R L2 B2 L' U2 F U' R' L2 F' R U2 F2 L B2 L' D' B F2 R L2 D R 
69. 19.32 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R D F2 B D' B2 F R2 U' R2 U2 F B R2 D' U R2 D R' 
70. 20.48 D' R B2 L' F D2 L' F U' L' R' F2 L2 D L U' B' R' U' L2 D R2 D B2 F 
71. 17.93 D2 R' L2 U' F B R' D' L' D' L F2 B' D' B2 D2 B' U2 B2 R D U2 F' R' U2 
72. 18.31 B R2 L F2 B2 D B2 R D R2 F' D2 U L2 F2 U R' B2 F2 R' D2 U' R2 D' L2 
73. 18.02 D B' L R' D' R2 F' U D' F2 D' U R2 B L' R' D' U2 B' F2 D2 L' F D L2 
74. 18.94 F' R L' D R' F D' L' B' L B' F2 D U2 F D' B2 R' U' L R2 D2 F2 B2 D 
75. 20.39 L' D2 U' B' L D' B D R' B D' B R' B2 L' D L R' B' D' F2 B2 U F' B 
76. 20.58 L' U2 R F2 R D2 U F2 B R2 U2 F2 L B D' F L' D2 F B U2 F D2 F2 L2 
77. 21.49 F2 U F U2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 D2 R F2 L' R F' B' L B2 U B2 F' R D U2 F2 
78. 19.76 L2 U' L D' B' D' L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B' F' U2 F2 B R2 U R' D' U2 R U L' B 
79. 19.97 U D' L R' D2 L' D' B D L2 F' B D2 B2 F' R' F U2 R B' D R2 L' F L' 
80. 20.04 F U' B2 D2 F B D' R2 U2 B U L' D2 B' F U2 D F U F R2 D' R D' R' 
81. 17.08 D2 B F' D2 B' F L2 B L2 R B' F2 R U2 R' U B2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 F 
82. 20.50 R2 F L' R U F L' R B2 U' F U' L F D L2 D B2 F' R' F2 B L D B 
83. 22.50 F R2 D' R2 U R L' F2 U B F' L D' L' U' F' D2 R L2 U2 D F2 B2 R' U2 
84. 17.79 U D L U R2 U2 R2 L B2 F' D' R2 F B D' F L' B U F' U F' U' F' R 
85. 18.98 F D' B U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D U2 B2 L' D2 R U D2 R L U' B' U2 F2 D2 
86. 19.44 R2 L2 F' D L R F' B D L2 U' L' U2 B U2 F' L D U2 F U' L B' U' F 
87. 22.45 R L2 F2 U' R L2 F R2 L2 F R2 B' R' F U L2 D' B F' D U' F' D R2 U 
88. 21.91 R' L2 F2 B' R B2 U' L' F U' F D2 F2 R2 U' D L U' R2 L D' L' U D' R 
89. 21.11 D F R D2 B' R' L' F R F R' B' U2 L R' U R U' L' F' R2 F' U2 F2 D' 
90. (15.73) R' B D' F' D2 L' D2 F' B2 U' D R' F B2 D R U2 L R2 B U R2 B' R2 L 
91. 16.30 B2 L' D F B' D L2 D L' R' B' D2 B2 L F2 D' L2 D2 F D' U R' D L2 R' 
92. 18.14 L2 R F' U F' B2 R2 D' L2 B D L' F2 U B R' L U B2 D U' R D2 U' F' 
93. 20.06 U' D R' U2 F' D B' R' D2 R F2 U2 L2 F U L' F R L2 B2 U L' D2 U F 
94. 20.45 R' L U D' B' L' R F B D2 F R2 U L2 F' U2 L' U' D2 L D2 B2 D' L' U' 
95. 17.14 F R' L2 U2 L R' D' F' L' D' B R2 B L U2 D L B' U L R B2 L2 F2 D2 
96. 19.34 U' B' D2 F2 L' R' U R F2 U2 B' L D U2 L' R' B2 D R' F U' L U D B 
97. 19.85 R' B2 R U2 D' B' L B D U' R2 L' B' U B' D2 B' U' L' D2 B D2 F' B2 R 
98. 17.94 U2 F2 R2 D' F L' R2 D B' L F' R' U' F' B U2 L' F B2 L' F2 D' L2 U' R2 
99. 16.68 R' U2 R D' B2 U2 B' F R' B' F' R' U B2 F' U F2 D' B D B2 L R U' F2 
100. 21.28 R' U' R2 F2 R U L' D' L2 R D R U' R B' D' R' B2 F R' L2 U' B2 U2 L



with 53% solves sub20

EDIT: rolled to 19.88 avg100 lolol


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 10, 2013)

Color neutral is getting easier.

number of times: 105/105
best time: 9.89
worst time: 26.87

current avg5: 12.54 (σ = 1.36)
best avg5: 12.13 (σ = 1.53)

current avg12: 13.05 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 12.82 (σ = 1.62)

current avg50: 13.54 (σ = 1.39)
best avg50: 13.54 (σ = 1.39)

current avg100: 13.82 (σ = 1.51)
best avg100: 13.82 (σ = 1.51)

session avg: 13.90 (σ = 1.49)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2013)

2:42.12 single on 5x5 OH, nothing special but a very lucky L4E (just a 3-cycle).


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 11, 2013)

So umm, like a year ago I "learnt" Square-1, but I never finished memorising the algorithms and never did a solve, yesterday I learnt enough alogrithms to finally solve this thing  (except parity yet) and I did a solve...

2:53.02


----------



## emolover (Jan 11, 2013)

8:51.51 2-5 relay OH. I am going to get the splits of it next time. UWR until qqwref beats it.

Did some splits of another. Bad 3x3. 


solvestep 1step 2step 3step 4total130.5411.285:09.203:02.218:53.23
 


----------



## ottozing (Jan 11, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 3.379
worst time: 14.895

current avg5: 5.688 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 5.287 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 5.875 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 5.768 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 6.602 (σ = 1.05)
best avg50: 6.558 (σ = 1.24)

current avg100: 6.582 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 6.582 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 6.591 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 6.672

Pyraminx. Everything except single is PB  Scrambles for the ao5 and ao12 below.



Spoiler: Average of 5: 5.287



1. 5.526 R' B U' R B' L' B U' r' b' u 
2. (8.253) U' R B' R U' B R U' l r 
3. 4.893 U' R L' U L U' L' B r 
4. (3.379) L U' L R L R' U' B b' 
5. 5.443 U R L' U B U' R' B L





Spoiler: Average of 12: 5.768



1. 4.893 U' R L' U L U' L' B r 
2. (3.379) L U' L R L R' U' B b' 
3. 5.443 U R L' U B U' R' B L 
4. 5.740 R' U B R U B' U' B' r' b u' 
5. 6.537 U' L B' R' L B U' L r' b u 
6. 6.671 L B' R U R' B' R' U' l r' b' u 
7. (9.127) L' B U' R' B U' L' R l b u 
8. 7.042 L U' B' R B' U' R' L' l r' u' 
9. 6.396 L U B' R' B' R U' L l r u 
10. 5.376 U L R' L U' L U B L' b' u 
11. 3.857 U' R L' U B R' B U' L' r' b 
12. 5.727 L' R' B' R' L R U R l r' b' u'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2013)

emolover said:


> 8:51.51 2-5 relay OH. I am going to get the splits of it next time. UWR until qqwref beats it.
> 
> Did some splits of another. Bad 3x3.
> 
> ...



6:10.05 2-5 relay
I seriously doubt this is UWR, I did it just to beat you 
4x4 was crappy.

Parity on both 4x4 and 5x5.

approx splits:
2x2: 6-7
3x3: 15-16
4x4: 1:25-30
5x5: the rest


----------



## Owen (Jan 11, 2013)

9.971 fifteen puzzle sim ao100!!!

I can conclusively say I'm sub-10 now!


----------



## JasonK (Jan 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> session avg: 6.591 (σ = 1.14)
> session mean: 6.672



Didn't you average 7-8 like last week? I need to watch out


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2013)

emolover said:


> 8:51.51 2-5 relay OH. I am going to get the splits of it next time. UWR until qqwref beats it.


Too bad, I already had a 4:52.11 single 

edit: linky


----------



## emolover (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol! I am going to do some practice over the weekend for big OH. 

Is the fastest 6x6 OH still 8:55.70? I almost got that on my first try and I know I could beat that.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a 6:46.54 a while ago, not too great I guess - I should definitely try to improve it sometime.


----------



## Konsta (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice day opener and pb with 3x3:
current avg100: 11.76 (σ = 1.17)
best avg100: 11.76 (σ = 1.17)
New apartment has much nicer lighting.


Spoiler



1. 11.20 L D2 R' F L2 F2 B2 R F' B' U2 D' F2 D R L' F2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' B F' D 
2. 12.67 F' R L D2 F2 D L D' L' U2 B2 R' U B U' L' U2 L' D2 U2 L B' F' D' B2 
3. 13.56 F2 L2 B L B R F2 B2 D U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F R F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 
4. 10.19 L2 B L F U2 L2 B2 R2 B D B2 F' U2 F R' F' L2 U L' D' R D' B D2 R 
5. 10.55 R2 U R' B F' R L2 B' U R' U2 R' L B' D L2 U' L D R' B' R' D2 B2 L2 
6. 13.70 U' R' L2 D' F' B2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R F2 R' U' B' R' L2 U2 D' B D R2 U R U 
7. 11.11 L D' B2 U2 L' B2 R' L' F' R L B R F2 R' L B2 F2 R' U' B2 F2 D2 F B 
8. 11.35 R U2 R2 L F D' R' U2 D F R2 F' D' U L D2 L2 F2 D F L' U' B' U2 R2 
9. 12.08 B2 L B' U2 F' U2 R2 B' U' B2 D' U B' F L U2 D R F' U2 B R2 L D' U2 
10. 12.19 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F L F B2 L D R2 D2 B' R' F' R' U' B2 U' L U' R2 L B2 
11. 12.04 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L U' L2 D' F' R2 U2 D B2 D F R' D' L R U L' U2 B F 
12. 10.10 F' B R' F2 B' L2 R' D F D R' F D L2 D' R2 L2 B U' R2 L B' L B2 R 
13. 11.69 L U' L2 R D F' L' F2 D B L' B' U' B2 U' R U2 D' B F2 R2 B R2 L B' 
14. 11.75 R2 B' L2 R' F L U2 L2 R2 D L U R F U2 D' R2 U2 F' U' L' U' B' R' F' 
15. 13.26 R' D U2 R' F D' F' R' B' U2 F2 L B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L U2 B R' F' R2 U L2 
16. 12.41 R' F L2 D' R F R2 U L2 R' B D F D L' D R2 U D R L' F2 D2 L' D2 
17. 11.09 F' R B F2 L' U' D2 B2 R' L' B2 U' B2 R' L2 B U' D F D2 R2 L D' B D2 
18. 11.15 U2 D2 F D2 F U F2 L' D2 L2 D B2 D' R2 L F L2 B' L' R2 F D U2 F2 D2 
19. 10.54 R2 F' B U D F D U' B D B2 F' L2 F D F' D2 L' F' R2 D2 F B' D L2 
20. 12.25 F2 B' U2 F L' F' B2 D U' L D' U' R' L D U2 L2 F2 L F B' R2 L2 U2 D 
21. 10.29 F2 B' U D R L2 F D' R' F B2 U' R2 F L D B R' F2 L' U' D F D2 U' 
22. 10.20 B2 L2 U B2 U L U2 B L' U2 R' U L' R U' F L' D2 B2 L R2 F B' U2 L' 
23. 13.62 R L2 F2 L' B R' B2 D2 L2 R F2 L' R' B2 R' F' D' L' B U2 B F' U2 F2 B 
24. 11.80 F' R' D' R D' U' L2 B' D2 R D' R2 D2 F R2 B L2 R F B U' D L U R 
25. 12.52 R' U2 L2 F R2 U2 D2 F' B R' F' L' B D2 U F2 B' D L' R' B D2 L B' R 
26. 11.49 D' L F' R2 L D R B' R2 U B2 R' F2 U B' R F U' R L2 U2 B D' F2 D' 
27. 9.60 F R2 U F U2 L' D U' L2 R' U2 D' L U2 R2 F' L D B2 R U' R2 U2 L B' 
28. 11.93 F R' U' F' U R2 F2 U L2 U' D' R' D' L2 R' U L R' B2 U' R2 U2 L' U L2 
29. 10.61 F R2 B2 R2 D' U B' L' U' R L' U D B L2 D' B L R2 D2 F' U' B U2 D 
30. 12.39 L B R L D' U2 B' L U2 L D' F2 D' B2 R2 B F U' B2 D' F L2 U2 B2 L2 
31. 11.55 R' F2 U' B2 U L U R F' R' U D2 B' R L2 B' D' U F2 U2 L' B2 U' R2 D2 
32. 12.94 F' B2 U' F' R L U B' F' U2 D' B L R2 F' U2 D F' B' U L D2 L' R F 
33. 13.08 L' U2 F2 B D L2 B U' D2 L' F R L' F D2 B2 F2 R' F2 B' L' U' F' B R 
34. 13.90 B U B L' D L2 B2 L2 F' B D2 U R' U' F' R L2 B D' R' U2 B' R F L2 
35. 13.51 L2 R' U F U F' L U' B R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U B U L U' F2 U2 B2 
36. 10.16 L' B' R' U' L2 F2 B2 L' D' L2 B' F' L F2 D R D2 B' U L2 R2 U2 R L B 
37. 11.57 R F' R2 F R D' R D2 R2 U2 B F D' B D2 L' D U F' D2 U B U' L2 F' 
38. 12.68 D' B L' F L2 F' R' L F' B' L' D2 F2 U R2 L D2 U2 R L2 B U R2 U' L' 
39. 12.30 R B U' D' B U' B' R2 F2 R' F2 U' B' F2 D R2 U' R2 D' B' R U' R L2 B 
40. 11.21 R' F' U F' B' D R F R' U2 B2 U' R F' D' L' B2 U B' R2 U2 R' B2 R F' 
41. 11.63 L' F2 D F' D' R F U' B U F U' R2 U2 B F2 D' L' U2 B L' R F2 R' D 
42. 12.47 L' R2 B U B U' B D' B U R2 B' L D' L2 U2 B R' L U2 R2 L2 U2 B' U 
43. 12.39 D2 R D' B' U2 R2 L F' R' B2 D L' D F' L D' U2 F R B2 L U F2 B2 D2 
44. 9.74 D2 F' R2 B2 F D2 F U' D2 L' B2 F2 R' U' B L R B2 D U2 L' R2 U' F2 L 
45. 11.23 B2 U' F' R U2 B L R D2 F' U' D R2 D2 U' L2 F' B' L' B' R2 D' L' U' D' 
46. 12.42 D L' F2 R2 L' U L2 F B U' B' R' U' D' L R2 B2 R2 D' B F D R' B' R2 
47. 14.59+ R' D' F' R' U' F' D' F2 L2 D' L' U' B2 U D' R' D B' F R F D F' D F2 
48. 12.51 B2 L U2 D R' L2 B' F2 U2 D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 R B' R' D' B L' F2 R L' B 
49. 10.85 D2 B' F2 D R' D R L F' B U L2 R U B2 R D2 B L2 B D2 U L2 R2 B' 
50. 11.48 D R2 U2 R' F L' D' F' D2 L2 D2 L2 R B' U D B2 U F2 D U2 R U L R 
51. 12.31 R B2 F' D R' F U2 D2 L2 R2 U R F' B' R' F2 R U F2 R F R2 U' R2 L 
52. 10.25 R2 L' U' L' F' R L D F2 B2 D F' R' B L2 B2 F2 L' D' F U R D2 R2 D2 
53. 10.77 R D2 F2 L B2 U' R2 D U B2 L2 F R' B' R F L R U R L' U' B' R2 B2 
54. 13.61 B2 R' L2 B' L2 R' D' R D2 R B' U2 D' R U' L2 R F2 D' B R2 D2 R' U2 B' 
55. 11.41 F' L2 R2 F U' B F U2 B' U2 B D' U B' U D2 L R' B L R B L' B2 L2 
56. 12.37 D' L D' B2 R L' F' U2 B2 F2 D2 L' F R' L' F' R D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R L2 U 
57. 11.28 U2 D' B L F2 L' R F D L' R F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F D' R2 B' R' B2 L U 
58. 11.06 F' B2 U' B U' F2 L2 R' F B' R2 U' R' U' F2 B2 D R U B' R2 D2 U R2 U' 
59. 10.41 U F2 B' R2 L' U' D B2 F D R U R B2 L B2 L D' U2 B' D2 U2 B' U' L' 
60. 12.47 U L B R' D' B2 U' L' B' R F' D2 B L R U D' L2 R' D2 B U2 D2 B' U 
61. 12.77 L2 F' R2 D2 U' B' U2 F' R' B U2 B2 F' R F R2 U D F2 L' D' L B U2 B' 
62. 12.52 B2 L' R' B' F' U' B2 U2 R2 L2 D B' R U' D' F U D B U' B R' F' R2 D' 
63. (9.43) B' F L' D' L R2 D R B2 R F' R' U2 L F R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F' B R' D' B2 
64. 11.61 D2 F L F' L2 R2 F' U D F2 B' R2 L2 B F' U L' F2 D' R2 L' U' D' L2 U' 
65. 10.52 F B R2 U B' R F' U' F2 R B D L' B' R' F2 D2 R D2 F' U' F2 U B2 F' 
66. 11.76 U' D' F' L U D' L' U D2 R' F L F D' B U2 L2 R D L2 D2 F2 D B' R2 
67. 11.81 L2 D2 R D F' L U2 D2 R2 L B F2 D' F' D2 F2 D F' U F' D R2 L2 D L 
68. 10.79 U2 L2 R2 D2 R' F U' D' R2 D' L F' U' D F2 B' D' R B' F' R B' U2 L2 F 
69. 11.25 D2 F' L R' D B2 F L' D2 B' R2 B L R2 U B' U B L' D' B2 U' B L U 
70. 10.00 D2 F2 R2 L2 B D L2 B D' R' U B L D F' B' R B2 R' F D2 L F' L F' 
71. 12.24 B L D' R B' R2 F2 B2 R' B' D L' U2 F U' R2 U B2 D F L2 U' D F' L2 
72. 13.77 B2 F2 R D U F' D2 L D' R B2 U' D' L' R' U D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L R' F B 
73. 11.20 B U D L D R' L U F2 L2 D2 R D F' B R U B D F B R2 U' B2 F2 
74. 10.39 F' D2 F' L' R2 U F' L2 F' U' B U2 L U' F L' F2 U D L R U' B2 L' B' 
75. 12.29 U D2 F2 B' U2 F' U L' U' F' D2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 L F2 R' U L2 D2 L2 F' D2 
76. 12.04 U' R' D' F2 D' B' D B' D2 L B' D R D2 B' R D U' L' D U B U R L' 
77. 11.21 D2 L2 D L' D2 R B2 D R2 U B L' R2 F D' B2 U L2 R' B D' F2 U2 R' U' 
78. 10.32 L' F2 L R' B D2 R2 B L U' L' R' U2 L' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B F2 D R L2 
79. 10.41 B2 R L U' B D2 L D R F R2 B2 U' D2 B F D2 R B2 U2 B L R' F2 R 
80. 12.26 L' U R D2 B' F D R2 L2 B R2 U2 B' L B D' F2 R2 U' F' B U R D U2 
81. 11.86 F2 U2 L2 U R2 L U2 L' D2 B D2 B F2 D2 F R F2 B' D' R' D F L2 F' D' 
82. (20.83) D' R2 D2 B' D' F' B R U2 L2 R2 F B' R' B U L2 U D F D B2 F2 D' L 
83. 11.17 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 L' F2 R2 U' B L B' L U' D2 F2 B2 L2 D' L' R2 F2 D F' 
84. 9.65 D' B2 U2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L B R B U2 B2 D2 F U D' R' F2 U2 R' L F B' 
85. 12.07 B' F' R U D B F2 L F L' D2 F' U2 L2 B' R' U R B R' F2 B D2 F U' 
86. 14.86 R D' R B' D2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 F' B2 D U B F R2 B F U2 F' R' F' B2 D 
87. 12.05 L' R2 U B2 R F D' L2 F' D B U' D R' F D2 B F2 U' R' L' F' L F U' 
88. 13.26 L2 U' L2 B' R' B L' D B' U F2 R' D2 R' L' F2 R U2 D L F2 B L2 U F' 
89. 12.43 F R D2 B' R2 U F' D' B D2 R' D R L' D2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R' 
90. 9.65 R2 B F' D B2 R2 D2 R B D' R' D B R F' L F D2 L R U D' B2 F2 D 
91. 11.31 B2 L F' B U' R2 U' R2 B D F2 L2 R' U' R L' U' R2 L2 B U2 B F U D 
92. 14.51+ B' F2 R2 U2 B L2 R U2 B U2 L2 D' L' B' U R' U2 D L2 D2 L2 F' U' F' U2 
93. 11.13 R' U2 F2 L2 B R U' D2 L' R2 D U' R' F' R2 D2 B2 R F2 R L2 D2 L2 B' R 
94. 11.00 L' B2 R2 D U2 B2 R F' B2 U' B2 L' F' R U' L F L' B R' B2 D' R' B2 L' 
95. 11.15 D B D R L' U2 L' D U R' L U F' R B' R U2 B' U2 B U2 B R2 F2 L2 
96. 11.84 R2 U F B' U2 B R F R L D' R' D2 U B2 U B D' F U2 F2 U D2 B' L2 
97. 11.93 U2 R' L2 U2 F B' L' B2 F2 U R2 U' D' R' F R' F' L' B' D U2 B' R F2 U2 
98. 10.40 L D2 R2 L' U' F' D2 L' F' L U' L F' L' D' F D' B' L2 U' B2 U2 F D2 L' 
99. 13.95 F' L F' D U L2 U' R F B2 D' L2 B U' R2 D2 R U' F2 B' L' B' L D2 L' 
100. 11.26 F' L2 F2 L R2 F R' L U B2 R' U F' R F' D' R2 D' L B2 D' B U' L U'


best avg12: 11.15 (σ = 0.68), still got only 1 sub 11 avg12.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 11, 2013)

sub 30 average of 15... im progressing!!stats: (hide)
number of times: 15/15
best time: 21.70
worst time: 34.24

current avg5: 28.84 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 26.40 (σ = 1.69)

current avg12: 29.27 (σ = 1.95)
best avg12: 28.39 (σ = 2.42)

session avg: 28.76 (σ = 2.32)
session mean: 28.66


----------



## emolover (Jan 11, 2013)

2:04.88 4x4 OH. PB by 20 seconds.


----------



## omer (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes!!! finally my first sub-20 solve  19.85 (3x3x3)
For some reason all my PB are always full-step... I never get a PLL skip or anything, and if I do it's always after a really bad F2L or when I'm slow-solving


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 11, 2013)

Yay! Got 3rd place in my school MathCounts competition. I'll put a PB on here later. Looking to practice 2x2.

EDIT: 2x2 PB single: 5.25. 2 move layer, oll skip, double J pbl. Beat previous by .14. I am going to learn full cll for when I have a completed layer. My j and y pbls suck. It will be helpful.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 11, 2013)

(9.85), 12.48, 15.83, 14.78, 13.03, 11.90, (20.54), 12.05, 12.27, 13.12, 10.15, 13.00 = *12.86 avg12*
*5x5x5 <M,U>* scrambles 
Anyone else care to try? M is of course the inner slice otherwise it would be very boring. I'm restricting myself to <M,U> solving too

[00:22] <+RobertY> kinch2002: 12.27 avg of12
[00:22] <kinch2002> noooo
[00:22] <kinch2002> k am back on it
[00:22] <+RobertY> 9 8 14 19 7 16 10 8 15 16 7 15

10 minutes later...
9.31, 9.79, (19.74), 12.72, 11.82, 10.02, 11.35, 10.90, 11.15, 10.06, (6.63), 8.34 = *10.55 avg12*
9.42, 9.58, 9.55, (9.31), 9.79 = *9.52 avg5*


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yay! Got 3rd place in my school MathCounts competition. I'll put a PB on here later.



Cool! I'm in a Mandelbrot club. <3 Maths


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 12, 2013)

OH PB Single in Weekly Comp 2013-02

22.81 PB by like 5 seconds lol

U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U B D F' U L F' L2 D' L' 

2 bad edges --> Accidental X-EoLine --> Anti-Sune --> G-perm // 47 Turns = 2.06 Tps, I can post full reconstruction if anyone wants it 

Also, Sq-1 improvement, 1:34.46 Single, 2:02.71 Average of 5

Edit: Scrap that, Just got 1:14.43 Single, rolling the average to 1:49.02


----------



## Riley (Jan 12, 2013)

Megaminx PB's:

1:31.24 single (PLL skip)
1:43.97 average of 5
1:47.34 average of 12
2:03.03 average of 100

I could roll the average of 100 to sub 2 since when I started it I averaged around 2:25. Mega is fun, I think it will be the one side event that I will try to become decent at.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> *5x5x5 <M,U>* scrambles
> Anyone else care to try? M is of course the inner slice otherwise it would be very boring. I'm restricting myself to <M,U> solving too


How do you solve it?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 12, 2013)

2x2-3x3 relay. avg5: 42.23 standard deviation=0.60


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2013)

Average of 12: 5.342
1. 3.372 L' U R' L R' B' R B' l' u' 
2. 5.882 L' B' L U' B' L' U' R' b' 
3. 5.932 U' L' B R B U R U' l' r' 
4. 5.516 U' L' U L R' B U' B' l b u' 
5. (9.266) R L U B R B' R' U l r' b' 
6. 4.600 U L' U' R' L' U' L R l' b u' 
7. 5.880 L' R L R' L' B' U R' 
8. 5.077 R U B' L B' R' B U' u' 
9. 5.131 B' U B U L' B R' L l' r b' 
10. (3.325) R U R U' L R L' B r 
11. 7.192 L R' L R' U L B R' b' 
12. 4.842 U' L U L R B' R L' r u 

Solves 6-10 make a 4.936 ao5.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Average of 12: 5.342
> 1. 3.372 L' U R' L R' B' R B' l' u'
> 2. 5.882 L' B' L U' B' L' U' R' b'
> 3. 5.932 U' L' B R B U R U' l' r'
> ...



Dem scrambles... 3.96


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jan 12, 2013)

Megaminx pb single 2:28.88


----------



## Iggy (Jan 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Average of 12: 5.342
> 1. 3.372 L' U R' L R' B' R B' l' u'
> 2. 5.882 L' B' L U' B' L' U' R' b'
> 3. 5.932 U' L' B R B U R U' l' r'
> ...



4.51 avg12. Solves 4-9 make a 3.98 avg5.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> How do you solve it?


Centres, EO, DB/DF, EPLL
I have to 2-look quite a few EOs though because I haven't got algs for all of them

Example solve was here, but totally didn't work so I've deleted it. Must have scrambled wrong


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 12, 2013)

Roux

Average: 12.19
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 10.88
Worst Time: 17.63
Individual Times:
1.	11.35	R B' F L2 D' U2 L' D' L2 R' U2 B F2 D2 L' D' U2 B2 L' F' L2 R D B' D2
2.	12.08	L R U2 F2 D' U2 F2 D' R B2 F' L2 B F' R2 U2 B D' U2 F2 L U L2 R' U
3.	12.74	L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L R' D2 L2 R' F D' B' D' U2 R' F2 L F D U B' U'
4.	12.26	U2 L R U' F' L' R F' D' U B2 F R2 B2 D R B L' F R' B' R2 B R' D
5.	11.16	D2 B F' L2 R2 F' U2 F L' R2 D' F' L' R' B2 L R2 F' L R D' L B D U2
6.	12.59	F L2 D U2 F2 D R2 B F2 L2 B2 F' D2 B D' U R2 D2 U' F' D' L2 B' D F
7.	(17.63)	D' U' L2 R2 F' U B F2 D U' F2 D' F' L R2 B2 F2 D U' R D U2 L R2 F
8.	11.73	D B F' D B D2 U2 L2 R D' L' R2 D' B2 L B' L U B2 F2 L R2 B2 D' R2
9.	13.19	D L D U' L' B F' D2 U' B' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 D U' L' D2 L R U L2 D' L
10.	11.66	D' U' B L R2 D2 B' F' D' B2 F L2 R2 F' L2 R2 D' B2 F D2 R' F2 D U' L2
11.	(10.88)	U2 L' F R F2 D' U B2 U2 F D U F R' D2 B' F D' U2 R2 F' D' U2 B2 L'
12.	13.16	R B F L R B2 U B2 F2 D U' L' R F2 D U' B2 U B2 F' L B2 F' L' R'

Not bad.


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 12, 2013)

It isn't your main method, is it?

number of times: 130/130
best time: 10.01 LC soooooo cloooooose!, 10.94 NL PB by 0.08
worst time: 20.59
best mo3: 12.09 (σ = 2.00) 
best avg5: 13.23 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 13.75 (σ = 1.35) PB by 0.15
best avg50: 14.93 (σ = 1.53) sub15 
best avg100: 15.20 (σ = 1.45)
best mo100: 15.25 (σ = 1.94) PB by 0.41 
session avg: 15.31 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 15.33
Maybe I'll do mo100 sub15 tomorrow.



Spoiler: Times



15.85, 10.94, 14.62, 16.86, 16.41, 15.24, 12.85, 18.28, 14.99, 13.98, 15.40, 14.92, 14.81, 16.56, 13.39, 17.21, 18.47, 13.40, 14.93, 17.68, 14.86, 16.68, 15.04, 17.12, 15.67, 15.76, 13.49, 15.60, 16.18, 12.92, 15.47, 15.66, 16.63, 15.52, 14.92, 13.82, 15.53, 16.41, 14.63, 14.28, 20.56, 14.37, 14.11, 16.05, 15.77, 12.77, 14.35, 15.79, 14.38, 13.12, 17.25, 17.00, 13.25, 17.70, 16.93, 14.54, 14.20, 14.87, 17.57, 16.92, 19.83, 15.96, 14.07, 13.70, 15.41, 17.17, 18.47, 16.80, 13.85, 14.23, 12.58, 17.70, 14.82, 16.78, 15.15, 17.28, 11.65, 11.31, 15.06, 15.76, 14.22, 12.78, 15.99, 14.44, 12.46, 12.36, 14.76, 14.02, 15.31, 17.09, 15.70, 19.64, 13.42, 17.77, 15.42, 13.78, 16.76, 15.44, 16.85, 14.31, 17.32, 17.55, 13.99, 12.28, 10.01, 15.00, 14.85, 17.35, 16.04, 15.33, 20.59, 13.62, 16.21, 13.22, 14.45, 15.00, 19.04, 14.61, 15.28, 15.11, 11.81, 15.22, 13.29, 13.40, 18.46, 17.22, 15.26, 14.32, 15.39, 16.75


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, it's not my main method


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sub 17 Avg 100

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.857
worst time: 25.903

current mo3: 15.442 (σ = 1.00)
best mo3: 14.073 (σ = 0.70)

current avg5: 15.370 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 14.436 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 15.976 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 15.649 (σ = 1.24)

current avg50: 16.287 (σ = 1.57)
best avg50: 16.252 (σ = 1.63)

current avg100: 16.803 (σ = 2.06)
best avg100: 16.803 (σ = 2.06)

session avg: 16.803 (σ = 2.06)
session mean: 16.907

PB Avg 12 and 100.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 12, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Centres, EO, DB/DF, EPLL
> I have to 2-look quite a few EOs though because I haven't got algs for all of them
> 
> Example solve
> ...



That doesn't work...


----------



## Xishem (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally learned the last 2 CMLL cases.

Now I've got, like, 4 ELLs and 6 or 7 OLLs and then I'll know full CMLL, COLL, ELL, OLL, and PLL.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally! Sub 3 2x2 average of 100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.71
worst time: 5.90

current avg5: 2.98 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 2.54 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 2.90 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 2.68 (σ = 0.30)

current avg100: 2.96 (σ = 0.45)
best avg100: 2.96 (σ = 0.45)

session avg: 2.96 (σ = 0.45)
session mean: 3.00


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2013)

*SUB United States NR FEET SINGLE!*

YES! SUB 1-FEET MEAN OF 3!!!
SUB-NR SINGLE!!!
No video 
Mean of 3: 57.203
1. 1:10.588 F2 L' D B L B R2 B2 D L2 B L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' 
2. *46.943* D R2 F L2 F L2 F R D R' B2 L' B2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L - PLL skip forced with COLL
3. 54.079 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F R B' L2 R F2 U' B U L' U'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 13, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.719
worst time: 13.855

current avg5: 6.544 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 4.710 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 7.390 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 5.238 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 6.720 (σ = 1.33)
best avg50: 5.936 (σ = 1.13)

current avg100: 6.320 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 6.320 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 6.320 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 6.391

Pyraminx. ao5/12/50/100 are all PB


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 13, 2013)

ottozing said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 2.719
> worst time: 13.855
> 
> ...



Update sig NAOw.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 13, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Update sig NAOw.



I updated it before I posted  Check again.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 13, 2013)

ottozing said:


> best avg100: 6.320 (σ = 1.18)



Nice  I knew you'd beat me one day 

---
Sq-1

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-1-13
solves/total: 18/18

single
*best: 1:01.46*
worst: 5:03.03

mean of 3
current: 2:43.49 (σ = 121.29)
best: 1:22.25 (σ = 19.08)

avg of 5
current: 1:51.95 (σ = 33.23)
*best: 1:26.69 (σ = 12.09)*

avg of 12
current: 1:53.72 (σ = 32.39)
*best: 1:45.39 (σ = 30.47)*

Average: 1:54.94 (σ = 31.02)
Mean: 2:02.42

My EP has improved as I hoped it would, as that was the main thing holding me back, I think I can sub-1, Square-1 is fun 

Time List:
2:44.80, 1:34.46, 1:57.36, 2:15.52, 1:55.25, 1:14.43, 2:37.71, 2:28.56, 2:25.44, 1:29.56, 1:26.34, 1:38.96, 1:01.46, 2:28.41, 1:14.78, 1:44.09, 1:23.36, 5:03.03


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 13, 2013)

First sub 20 solve so happy!  18.89 pll skip


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 13, 2013)

PB Sq-1 single

29.45 (1,3) / (-3,-4) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (-4,2) / (0,6) / (4,3) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (3,6)


----------



## Username (Jan 13, 2013)

This is my PB-post (link to this will be in my signature)

Single/Avg5/Avg12/Avg100/Avg1000


*3x3:* 6.02/7.34/9.03/9.92
*2x2:* 0.31/1.90/2.46/2.93/
*4x4:* 33.94/40.13/42.09/44.06/
*Pyraminx:* 0.73/3.04/3.49/3.96
*5x5:* 1:18.51/1:31.23/1:34.58/1:41.08
*6x6:* 3:22.32/3:31.24/3:36.14
*7x7:* 4:48.92/5:26.71/5:40.06/x
*3BLD:* 45.09/1:05.74/1:14.15/x
*OH:* 13.29/16.94/17.90/19.24
*Skewb:* 2.36/4.70/6.00/6.81
*Megaminx:* 1:18.27/1:31:02/1:36.08/1:44.64
*Square-1:* 20.16/27.54/30.85/45.54
*Feet:* 1:58.33/2:17.63/x/x
*Clock:* 6.07/7.51/8.42/8.99
*MultiBLD:* 12/13 in 60:00 (was 13/13 in about 35 seconds over an hour)
*4BLD:* 7:24.98
*8x8:* 13:36.11/x/x/x
*5BLD:* 17:24.35
*2-4 Relay:* 58.42
*2-7 Relay:* 13:03.74


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 13, 2013)

25.64 PB OH single
L2 D' L' F2 L' F R F2 U' L' U' D2 B2 D2 R' U2 F U F' D U L2 D2 B2 L2
Pi OCLL into PLL skip.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 13, 2013)

1:00.83 Megaminx single

I dont know if im happy or sad that i almost got sub 1...


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 13, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> First sub 20 solve so happy!  18.89 pll skip



Nice!


----------



## applemobile (Jan 13, 2013)

11.33 single. XD First single i have actually been really exited by.


. 11.33 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U' L D' F U2 F2 L' D B2 F2


----------



## Iggy (Jan 13, 2013)

First megaminx session in some time:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:42.07
worst time: 2:39.58

current avg5: 2:20.27 (σ = 8.53)
best avg5: 2:04.58 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 2:14.52 (σ = 10.61)
best avg12: 2:14.52 (σ = 10.61)

session avg: 2:14.52 (σ = 10.61)
session mean: 2:13.90

2:17.09, 2:03.95, 2:17.82, 2:04.76, 2:05.04, 2:03.17, 2:32.54, 2:12.07, 2:19.64, 1:42.07, 2:29.09, 2:39.58

PB single, avg5 and avg12. Too bad I screwed up the end. :/


----------



## emolover (Jan 13, 2013)

2-5 relay PB by a mile when the 4x4 was ****.


solve
step 1step 4step 4step 4step 5total1
15.322.201:39.1559.46
3.42
2:56.13 
 


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 13, 2013)

emolover said:


> 2-5 relay PB by a mile when the 4x4 was ****.
> 
> 
> solve
> ...


Why is there a step 5? did you do 2 2x2s?

my Accomplishment:
10.51 single on cam+ 12.12 mo3


----------



## emolover (Jan 13, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Why is there a step 5? did you do 2 2x2s?
> 
> my Accomplishment:
> 10.51 single on cam+ 12.12 mo3



No i was doing 2-6 before and forgot to change it. the time is still right though.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2013)

Some 5x5x5 PBs.

best time: 1:11.66 (!!)

best avg5: 1:21.23
1:22.17, (1:38.05), 1:16.22, 1:25.29, (1:11.66)

best avg12: 1:23.84
1:19.08, 1:23.35, 1:24.59, (1:17.06), (1:29.56), 1:29.46, 1:20.18, 1:28.02, 1:28.54, 1:21.87, 1:20.08, 1:23.18


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just solved my cube in 26.44 seconds, with a PLL skip. I also memorized all the Four-Look LL algs the other day.


----------



## Xishem (Jan 14, 2013)

4x4 PBs:

best time: 1:06.38
best avg5: 1:13.85 (σ = 9.97)
best avg12: 1:18.38 (σ = 7.16)
best avg50: 1:23.11 (σ = 8.37)


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 14, 2013)

Square-1:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.49
worst time: 24.41

current avg5: 19.82 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 16.58 (σ = 1.54)

current avg12: 19.69 (σ = 2.18)
best avg12: 18.74 (σ = 1.60)

current avg50: 19.89 (σ = 1.76)
best avg50: 19.80 (σ = 1.87)

current avg100: 19.91 (σ = 2.10)
best avg100: 19.91 (σ = 2.10)



Spoiler



18.31, 17.69, 19.78, 18.61, 17.00, 22.69, 19.64, 14.45, 21.06, 17.45, 21.12, 16.71, 23.23, 20.29, 19.25, 14.99, 21.77, 22.52, 23.17, 20.19, 20.77, 17.96, 24.12, 19.85, 22.97, 22.44, 21.07, 23.15, 22.90, 17.69, 17.48, 21.99, 22.28, 18.16, 16.49, 21.59, 15.08, 14.19, 23.94, 20.93, 23.02, 20.57, 21.89, 19.11, 9.49, 20.18, 15.87, 16.57, 21.75, 22.44, 21.94, 19.20, 22.17, 19.32, 22.05, 17.90, 20.77, 19.88, 16.39, 20.21, 18.79, 18.61, 19.36, 19.73, 19.74, 21.60, 21.49, 21.68, 22.99, 21.12, 12.36, 22.63, 22.32, 21.43, 18.08, 24.41, 18.98, 20.95, 16.72, 21.56, 17.81, 17.37, 19.31, 22.06, 18.72, 19.78, 16.19, 18.22, 17.62, 24.10, 17.19, 23.59, 22.13, 17.70, 17.79, 20.89, 17.72, 18.10, 20.78, 20.58



Scramble for 9.49:

(4, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0)

Sub-20 at last! Probably won't happen again until I get a new square-1. I've had this one for two years and it's falling apart.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 14, 2013)

Team Skype move by move 4x4 reduction sub-1:20 single w/ Julian David

Each person takes turns calling out 1 move


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 14, 2013)

Avg. of 12 PB: * 17.37*
Avg. of 5 PB: *14.62*
18.93, 17.95, 19.41, *13.96, (12.87), 17.02, 18.15, 12.89*, 18.87, 19.31, (21.83), 17.21
A counting 12 and 13.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Finally got my first success at BLD. I decided to film it at the last second.

and now I'm finally better than Jay at something


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 14, 2013)

4x4 OH: 4:00.07
My first an so far only attempt. It was easier than expected.


----------



## Konsta (Jan 14, 2013)

Second sub11 and PB by .01 sec..
best avg12: 10.90 (σ = 1.16)
also second time sub10 with avg5 (got 2 pll skips )
best avg5: 9.87 (σ = 0.63), I don't remember what was the first sub10 avg5 so I don't know if this is a PB.

Average of 12: 10.90


Spoiler



1. 10.65 L F' B2 D' R2 L U R U R' D L' U' L U2 D' B2 D' U F D2 F' R2 L U2 
2. 13.42 R' U2 F' B2 R L2 F2 R' L' D U L2 B L' D B F D' R2 B R2 F L' F' R' 
3. 9.22 D2 B F U2 R2 D' B F' U2 D2 R U' L2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 U R2 L2 U2 D' 
4. 11.41 U2 B D R2 D2 R' D U2 F R2 D' L D2 L B L' R B F' R B U' D2 R2 L2 
5. (8.55) U R' D2 R' F R U' R' B' U L R' F' L2 B2 L' U' B R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R B' 
6. 9.67 L2 D R D2 U2 B' R U' R' L2 U F B D2 U B2 R U L D2 B2 D' U B L 
7. 10.73 U F2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L' B2 D' F' R' U2 L D U' L2 U' F L' B' U2 B' F D2 
8. 11.72 D' U' R' D B D' L F2 D2 F R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D L' F' R B2 U2 L2 B' F D2 
9. 11.43 L2 R2 U' B R2 L2 F2 B D2 F B L R' F2 B' R F L2 D R D F R2 D B2 
10. (14.20) B' F2 U' L' D' F2 R' B2 U' R F2 L2 F2 U2 R' U F2 R' B2 D2 F D' F2 D2 B' 
11. 9.72 D B' D2 R U' R2 B2 L2 B D' B' D' B2 R2 B2 L U' D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 
12. 11.04 F' B' D' B R' L2 F R2 F B2 U' R' F2 U2 B2 R L B' R L2 F D U R2 F


Average of 5: 9.87


Spoiler



1. 9.22 D2 B F U2 R2 D' B F' U2 D2 R U' L2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 U R2 L2 U2 D' 
2. (11.41) U2 B D R2 D2 R' D U2 F R2 D' L D2 L B L' R B F' R B U' D2 R2 L2 
3. (8.55) U R' D2 R' F R U' R' B' U L R' F' L2 B2 L' U' B R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R B' 
4. 9.67 L2 D R D2 U2 B' R U' R' L2 U F B D2 U B2 R U L D2 B2 D' U B L 
5. 10.73 U F2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L' B2 D' F' R' U2 L D U' L2 U' F L' B' U2 B' F D2


----------



## Julian (Jan 14, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Team Skype move by move 4x4 reduction


is best event.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2013)

No, 5x5x5 OH is the best event


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2013)

Did somebody say megaminx OH?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 14, 2013)

AO5: 14.02, (13.08), (20.83), 15.17, 14.67 = 14.62

AO12: 15.82, 17.05, 13.43, 14.52, 15.37, 17.05, 14.02, (13.08), (20.83), 15.17, 14.67, 18.50 = 15.56

AO100: 17.60

3x3 OH.


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 14, 2013)

Finished learning full oll


----------



## JasonK (Jan 15, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Finished learning full oll



Congrats :tu
Out of interest, which case(s) did you learn last?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 15, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Finished learning full oll



Ndndjsvevsnfdsefvfew how?? Oh we'll, ill start learning more.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2013)

4:38.40, 4:27.54, 4:55.40 = 4:40.60  7x7


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2013)

moar 5x5x5

1:20.94 avg5
(1:15.54), (1:42.37), 1:20.10, 1:22.32, 1:20.39

1:22.73 avg12
1:20.10, 1:22.32, 1:20.39, 1:17.39, 1:30.30, (1:30.68), 1:22.77, 1:18.61, 1:21.96, 1:23.90, (1:14.56), 1:29.60


----------



## Julian (Jan 15, 2013)

7.88 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 R' F2 R' F2 D R B L2 U2 B' R B' D2 F' 

L D' R' (U D)
y' R U' R'
L U L' U y' R U' R'
y' L' U L
R U R2 F R F'
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

alg.garron


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 15, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Congrats :tu
> Out of interest, which case(s) did you learn last?


I didn't really go in any specific order but the cases I learned last were 2 edges oriented and one corner oriented (occasionally called kite and anti kite)


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2013)

2:03.361 side event relay. Goodness I suck at square-1......


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 15, 2013)

3:08.62 Megaminx OH

My table was abused so hard.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 15, 2013)

11.81 Ao12 and 12.64 Ao100


Spoiler: times



11.72, 11.96, 11.82, 11.81, 13.47, 11.82,[11.19, 13.07, (10.27), 11.39, 11.78], 11.96, 12.13, 12.00, 12.88, 10.93, 13.11, (10.80), 12.56, 12.72, 11.69, 12.33, 11.38, 12.30, 13.39, 13.57, 12.70, 11.13, 13.64, 13.37, 13.13, 12.92, 10.98, (14.25), 11.19, 12.15, 12.80, 11.73, 12.65, (10.22), 13.63, 13.88, 11.00, 13.96, 13.51, 13.83, 13.86, 12.30, (9.94), 12.75, 13.72, 12.75, 12.02, 12.28, 12.06, 12.75, 12.55, 11.23, 13.90, 12.69, 12.43, 13.23, (13.97), 13.56, 12.25, 12.65, 13.28, 13.33, (14.85), 12.50, 11.91, 13.18, 13.96, 13.49, 11.93, (10.67), 12.85, 13.61, (14.28), 12.69, 11.91, 13.54, 12.82, 11.46, 12.73, (14.01), 12.04, 12.97, 12.84, 13.45, 13.68, 12.13, 12.53, 12.84, 13.81, 13.75, 13.18, 13.28, 13.78, 12.29


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 15, 2013)

14.36 Ao100 14.78 Ao1000, but these weren't all my solves, so it's probably closer to 14.85-14.90


Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.36
1. 14.68 D2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 F R2 B2 D' R U' F' D2 B' D' 
2. 13.03 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 R' D2 R2 F' U R F2 U B' U2 
3. 14.84 U' F2 U R2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' F D R B D' U2 L F' L' F' 
4. 16.03 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U B2 F R U2 R2 B' R D L U' 
5. 14.67 L2 U' D2 F' U' F' R B D' B' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D 
6. 14.40 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F L2 B2 L' D' U R U' L2 F 
7. 13.59 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L' D' U' B L R B' F U F2 
8. 13.38 D2 U2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' D B' D L2 F2 L' F' L 
9. 14.14 D2 F R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' F U' L2 R2 U' L U2 B' 
10. 15.92 D F' D F' B R' L' U' L2 F' L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U 
11. 12.77 D' F L' B' D' F2 L F2 R' F' U' R2 B2 U' D F2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 
12. 15.70 R L2 D' F B2 D' B2 U2 R B' U D L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D' 
13. 14.73 U L U2 B2 R2 U' F' B' L' B' L2 B R2 F U2 R2 L2 B L2 F' 
14. 14.39 L' U' F D R2 F R B' R' U F2 R L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 
15. 14.51 F U' D R2 L' U2 F' R D' B2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 B2 
16. 14.69 L2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F R F2 D' B' F' U' F' D L2 R 
17. 13.61 R' L' U' F B' L D' F R F D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B R2 B D2 
18. 14.38 L U2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' L' D2 B D' U' R' D' 
19. 14.20 D2 F D2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 B L' D U' L2 F R2 F' L2 B2 U' 
20. 15.88 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R B' L2 U' R' U' R' B' U' F' U' 
21. 13.45 R B2 R B2 U F2 B' L F D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 B 
22. 14.00 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 D' B D2 B' D2 R B2 L D B' 
23. 15.74 L B2 D F' R2 U L2 B D' R B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F 
24. 14.20 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L' B' U2 L' R2 F' D F2 U R' 
25. 14.50 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F' R' D' B R2 D B' D' R2 
26. 13.85 D2 F U R B' U' L' U L2 F B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D 
27. (16.29) D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U F2 D' R B' F L B D F2 
28. 14.13 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 F L U' L2 B2 U B F' D' F' 
29. 14.97 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B' R2 F' D B2 L2 D U' R U2 R2 U F2 
30. 14.88 U L2 R2 B2 D' U B2 R2 U L2 B' D L' B U2 R' B' U2 B2 U' 
31. 13.04 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F' U B U' B2 U R F R' F2 
32. 13.48 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L B' D2 B' U L D R2 F2 
33. (12.44) U2 R F' B' D F' B' L U' B R' D2 B2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 U2 F2 
34. 14.65 D2 R D2 U2 R F2 D2 U2 L U2 R' B D U2 F U2 B' U' L2 D' R' 
35. 14.01 R' U2 D' F' L' U D2 F' B U' F2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2 
36. 14.76 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D' B2 R B' U2 F' U' L' U2 
37. 15.19 D2 R B' D F R' U' B U F2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 
38. 14.10 L2 B' F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B' R2 U R' U' R' B' L2 U' L U2 
39. 12.93 L2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' D B2 D' R' F' R U2 F D 
40. 13.62 D B2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R D B L R2 D R2 B U' B2 
41. 15.36 B2 U2 L U R' F2 B2 L F' B2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 
42. 14.33 L F D L2 B D R U B2 U F U F2 U2 R2 U F2 U D2 L2 D' 
43. 12.77 B' R F2 B' R2 B' U' F B R D L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' 
44. 15.11 U2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' R2 D' B L2 D B2 D2 B 
45. 14.56 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B U R' D' B F L2 R2 D R' 
46. 12.97 F D2 L2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 L D U' R D B R2 B' D 
47. 14.58 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L' F2 R F D' F U2 B D' L' 
48. (12.30) R2 B2 U B' U' F2 R L D' F2 D2 B2 L F2 B2 L U2 D2 R2 F2 
49. 14.01 F U' D L F2 L2 B U' R' B D2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L 
50. 13.64 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D L' R D' F' D F L' B2 R' 
51. 14.02 U R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' D' F' U' R' D' B2 L B 
52. 14.70 F' U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' F D2 U' L U2 B2 R' D' 
53. 15.56 F' B L U' B' R2 D2 L' U' B R' F2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R 
54. 15.48 R' L' D R' F' D2 B R' L2 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 
55. 14.50 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B' L' F' U' F U' B2 L2 F 
56. 14.96 F2 L2 D U F2 D L2 D L2 U' F2 R' F' R D F L D' B F' U' 
57. 13.63 D U2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B' L' U2 F U2 R 
58. (16.26) F' R' F2 D2 B D R' F' D F' R2 F R2 L2 U2 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 
59. 13.94 D2 R U2 L F2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 D' L' R' F2 U2 B' L2 B2 U F' 
60. 14.64 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B U2 L' F' D2 L D2 F2 U' R 
61. 15.26 L D' R U2 B D' B2 L B' D' R D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 
62. 13.58 L B' R2 L2 D2 F2 D' B' R L2 U F2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' 
63. 13.70 D L B' U' R2 L B' R2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D 
64. 13.38 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R B2 D2 F' R B2 U F 
65. 15.44 R2 B' R2 F D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 F L B2 F L' D' R B2 F2 
66. (12.76) R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 F L D' U R U2 L2 R2 
67. 13.78 U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F' D' L' D L2 R' F2 D' L2 B' 
68. 14.91 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 D' B U' B2 U' B' R F D U B2 
69. 13.01 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' R U B' D' L' D2 U L B' L2 F2 
70. 14.36 D2 R2 D2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 F L R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L' 
71. 14.51 L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B L F D B2 U' F U2 R F' 
72. 15.13 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 F L2 F2 L' U2 B F U L R' D R D R 
73. 14.18 R2 F L2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' F' D F' L' D' R' D' F' L2 
74. 15.56 D' F L F U2 B' L2 D' F L2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 D2 F' B' 
75. (12.27) D' F' L D L2 F' L' B U' R' B' R2 F2 B U2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2 
76. 13.81 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' F L F' L2 D R U R' B2 
77. 14.31 F B2 U' B' U2 R B L D L' U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 
78. 14.79 R' B L2 D R F2 R' F2 U' F' L F2 D2 R U2 L U2 D2 L U2 F2 
79. 15.45 F' R2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B D2 L' B2 D F' D' F2 D2 F' L U' 
80. 14.77 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 D L B R' F' U R' U' F' R2 
81. 15.27 R2 L' F2 U' L2 U' D' F B2 R U2 R D2 R2 L' U2 R D2 B2 
82. 13.56 L' F D' B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R F' R2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 D 
83. (12.55) D2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 F D2 U F' D R' F D2 F L' F2 U' 
84. 14.02 D2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' L U' B' R B D F' U' R D2 
85. 14.99 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 D R2 D' F' U' F2 R2 F' L R' D F' U 
86. 14.06 R2 U2 F2 L2 D L U2 R2 F' D' B2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D B2 
87. (17.77) U R2 U L2 D2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F' L B2 R F L2 U F' L2 
88. 14.91 L U' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 U B' L2 B' U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 
89. 13.21 L U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' U' L U2 B' U L D' L2 
90. 14.84 R U2 F D' F2 U F B U D2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 
91. 14.74 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' F R2 U L' R' D2 U 
92. (17.86) R2 D2 R' B' R2 D' L F2 L' U' R2 U2 F' B2 R2 F D2 F B U2 L2 
93. 14.17+ U L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R D L' F2 U2 B2 D B' U R' 
94. 14.19 D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' L D2 U L D B U2 F U' 
95. 13.32 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' F' U2 F D' R2 D R U2 F U' F2 D' F' 
96. 13.31 D R' U2 L2 B L D R U F L2 B2 D R2 U D B2 R2 U L2 
97. (16.22) U' B U L D' L' B2 U' F L B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D 
98. 14.68 F' U R' F U2 R2 F' U2 D L' U' F2 U' L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' F2 
99. 14.53 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' B U L U R' F' D2 L D' U 
100. 15.29 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 U' L B2


and 14.78 Ao1000, but these weren't all my solves, so it's probably closer to 14.85-14.90


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 15, 2013)

5:49.91, 6:05.44, 5:40.69 = 5:52.01 7x7 mo3 PB


----------



## omer (Jan 15, 2013)

New single 3x3x3 PB!!!! 16.87!!!
Sadly it's a PLL skip, but it's still awesome for me to think I solved a cube in less than 17 seconds :0


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2013)

6x6 PBs

2:58.36, 2:52.16, 2:48.33, 2:45.80, 2:51.61 = 2:50.70 AO5 6x6

And 2:55.39 AO12.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 6x6 PBs
> 
> 2:58.36, 2:52.16, 2:48.33, 2:45.80, 2:51.61 = 2:50.70 AO5 6x6
> 
> And 2:55.39 AO12.



Whhaat! Your getting so fast at big cubes.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 16, 2013)

15.86 a25 and 16.22 a50 OH


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 16, 2013)

3x3 
Average of 100: 12.76
Average of 12: 11.65
(8.65), 10.96, 12.54, 12.74, 11.48, (12.89), 12.76, 9.77, 11.88, 11.36, 12.33, 10.65


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 16, 2013)

9.85 3x3 AO100 PB.

Too many freaking 11's -_-


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 9.85 3x3 AO100 PB.
> 
> Too many freaking 11's -_-



JUST STAHP. YOU'RE TOO FAST.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2013)

Average of 12: 18.121
1. 20.956 R2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U B' F2 D' F R2 D' L B' R2 
2. 19.341 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B' U2 L U2 R' B2 D R' F2 U L2 
*3. 17.400 B' R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F L2 R D' R' U2 F R' D 
4. 14.914 L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D R2 B L' D' R2 D2 B' U2 R' 
5. (14.528) F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 D2 R F U B' L' D2 R2 U' R U' 
6. 19.629 D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F L' D' L D R D' L' R 
7. 16.678 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U L2 R2 B L' B R2 D' F R' U' L R* 
8. 19.153 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D L D' U F R2 D B' L B' F2 
9. (21.028) U2 B' R' F B' D F' U B' D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 
10. 16.919 B2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 R B F' R' U' F U' L U2 B 
11. 18.461 R' B2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 F' D2 U' F2 L' B D' F' U2 F 
12. 17.761 U D2 B R' U F' B L' B' L2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' 

Bolded is a 16.331 ao5. OH PB's


----------



## Riley (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally a sub 11 average of 100 (3x3), 10.88.



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.76
worst time: 17.67

current mo3: 10.28 (σ = 0.84)
best mo3: 9.52 (σ = 0.89)

current avg5: 10.84 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 9.77 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 11.13 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 10.14 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 10.88 (σ = 0.78)
best avg100: 10.88 (σ = 0.78)

session avg: 10.88 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 10.92

Times:
11.81, 10.76, 11.70, 9.77, 10.07, 10.92, 10.80, 9.02, 9.69, 10.54, 9.48, 11.76, 11.76, 10.71, 11.11, 10.46, 11.27, 9.93, 10.42, 9.68, 11.95, 9.78, 9.85, 9.49, 9.87, 10.56, 11.22, 10.20, 10.17, 11.02, 10.88, 9.54, 8.62, 10.39, 11.29, 11.38, 10.98, 11.77, 11.08, 12.15, 12.00, 12.22, 9.85, 9.79, 9.44, 13.19, 12.02, 11.43, 9.76, 9.74, 11.04, 12.09, 11.61, 11.87, 10.07, 11.19, 11.22, 11.15, 12.06, 11.62, 11.04, 9.87, 11.49, 11.39, 10.38, 10.35, 11.38, 10.41, 11.96, 11.54, 10.55, 11.86, 11.96, 10.33, 10.24, 11.72, 10.17, 11.19, 12.31, 7.76, 10.94, 11.41, 13.89, 11.24, 9.07, 10.36, 10.80, 11.24, 10.09, 12.35, 11.82, 10.14, 11.76, 11.04, 17.67, 11.62, 10.99, 9.31, 10.72, 10.81


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 16, 2013)

1:19.60 Avg of 100 Megaminx. Finally a sub 1:20 Ao100 (even though i've only done five)


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 16, 2013)

9.91 50 mm zhanchi lol

edit: 9.85 :3


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 16, 2013)

What the hell, 2nd sub 9, OLL skip+HPerm, can't figure out how i did it
1. 8.14 R' B2 D U' F2 U2 R L D2 R L2 F2 R2 D' L U' L' D R' L2 D' L2 R' B2 R


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, forgot to post this here. 10.48 OH single.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 16, 2013)

Average of 12: 1:01.98
1. 58.88 B' D f2 F' U' F B' D' u2 B f L' u2 B2 f' U L' F' D2 R B' U f' r2 R2 D f' R2 f U' R2 u2 B' R' F2 B2 r2 F2 L f 
2. 1:04.99 U2 R2 D' L' R' u U2 F L' F U2 R L U' B L' U' L2 u f L2 R2 B' U' L f' R' D u' R2 L' f' L u' L' U L' R' u2 D 
3. 1:04.13 L' f2 R2 D2 F2 r L' B' D2 f2 u2 R2 L U f' r' L2 F' r f2 D' r' L' f2 U2 D2 L2 R' f' R' U2 D' u f' r' U u' D' F2 B2 
4. 1:05.87 U F2 B D2 R' D2 f2 F' L2 r f' F U' D' f' U2 R u2 r' F2 f' B R D2 R' U2 f2 U' R U D L' U F R2 U L B2 f r' 
5. (56.51) F' B' f' r U' r D' r' f' u' F' D' F' f U2 D' f2 F B2 D' f' F u' B' R' u2 F' D2 r' D' B' r2 B2 r' f2 U2 B' u' F R' 
6. 1:03.74 U' F' r' D2 F' R2 D' L f' U B D U' L f2 B L2 U' r2 R2 B u r F f2 U2 B' F R' r2 B F r' F2 U' r2 R B D L' 
7. 57.65 U B2 R2 B2 D' L f U' r2 F2 r2 U2 R2 B2 r D R r' f2 r D2 L U2 r2 F r' B' r2 U B' R2 U' F f2 D r2 R U2 F' B' 
8. (1:07.24) L u2 F2 B2 R U' B u' U' R F U R2 B2 D' U' r2 L F2 f U' D' r2 B u2 L B' L2 u' L2 B2 U' L F u F2 L2 F2 U2 B 
9. 1:01.01 r' D' U R2 D2 r D f2 B2 R' f L R2 r U' f' D f2 B' U r' D' B2 F2 D U' f' B2 F R2 B2 U B2 U f R F2 D2 f2 u2 
10. 56.71 u L' r2 F B u2 D' r' L D' r' B' u U' L' R' r f2 R2 F' r2 U2 B f' L' D r f' u r2 L D2 u2 f' D L2 B2 r2 u' U 
11. 59.76 U' F' D r f u' R' U' D2 L2 u' r2 D U B2 D2 L' U2 f' B' L U F2 L' B f r D2 F U' F' L' u B' U f' u' U2 f U 
12. 1:07.04 F2 L D B U u2 F L R2 U r' L D' L' D f2 u2 L' r B' U u r R2 D' f' U' F2 r u' U B F' L2 R2 D2 F' U u' r2 
So close to sub 1 ao12
Average of 5: 12.29
1. 12.75 F2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 B' R' B U' B U' B U' 
2. (15.24) R' U' F R' F R' F' L B L2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 
3. 11.63 B R2 D2 R2 B' F' L2 B R2 U2 F' R' B2 U' L' R2 F' L' U' R F' 
4. 12.49 R F2 B' L B U2 R2 F D' R F2 D2 L U2 F2 L' D2 B2 
5. (9.27) L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R B2 D R2 D' B2 F' U 
The nine was PLL skip
Average of 12: 13.47
1. (12.32) R2 F2 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D' R B F2 L' R' B' F' 
2. 12.65 U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B L D U B D2 U' L2 B D' 
3. 13.48 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F L2 F' D2 U' R D2 F' D2 L2 U R B2 F 
4. 14.71 L2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 R F' D2 R' D' B2 R' D2 B L' B2 
5. 14.07 R D L' F B R2 D' R B U D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U 
6. (16.98) B2 R2 D2 R2 B F' D2 R2 F' D2 F L' B U R U2 L2 B2 D' F U' 
7. 13.38 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U L B' R' D L U' R B F' U2 
8. 13.11 D' L2 U F2 D R2 U L2 R2 D R2 B L2 D R' U B2 R U' B L' 
9. 12.60 L' F2 R' B2 D' F R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R2 
10. 13.09 D2 B2 U F B L F' U' B2 L U2 L2 F2 R U2 R' D2 L D2 
11. 15.19 U R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L' B2 D B' U2 F2 L' R' D' B2 
12. 12.42 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 R F2 R' U' L' R B L2 B L F' U R'


----------



## emolover (Jan 17, 2013)

First average of 12 with Yau. I like as I was starting to get something good at the end. Imma gonna go eat then continue this. 

Average of 12: 1:58.29
1. 2:05.01 B' F' D' F2 U' Dw2 Bw' Lw L Rw Dw2 Rw B2 F' L' Dw' Lw L Rw2 Uw' Rw U' Fw2 Rw' B R' Fw L2 R' F' Rw Uw2 B Bw' R2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 B' Uw2 
2. (2:14.50) L B' Uw2 U' F2 U B2 R' D' L' Fw' Rw Lw Dw2 Rw D' Fw' Uw Dw2 D F2 Bw' U Lw2 U B2 Rw' D2 F' Uw2 B F Uw' U' B F R2 L Bw B 
3. 2:02.47 F2 U2 R Fw L Dw Uw2 R2 Rw2 Lw2 D2 U F' R Dw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 U Rw2 Uw' Bw2 D' Fw' B' L' D' Dw F Fw D2 Rw2 L2 U Fw Uw2 Fw2 Bw Dw Lw' 
4. 1:52.93 F2 Fw L2 U2 Lw Uw' D Fw2 Rw B' Fw L Dw D F2 Fw2 R2 Dw' U Rw2 Fw R2 Dw2 Lw' Fw B' U' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 Uw L' B Rw' R2 Fw' R' F 
5. 1:55.22 Lw' Fw2 Rw2 U Fw' D2 Bw' Rw2 B R D2 Uw' Bw' L B' Rw' F' L' F2 Rw Bw' Dw' Fw L R Uw2 Dw2 U Lw' Uw' F2 Bw' D2 Fw L Uw2 U Rw' Fw Rw' 
6. 2:14.45 U F2 R' D Fw D2 L U Lw2 Rw2 Uw F2 Uw Rw2 D Rw Lw' Bw2 D' L' Bw' Fw U2 Bw' Dw2 L2 D Bw Lw' D2 Rw U' B L' Lw D B' Bw2 U' D' 
7. 1:58.33 F Uw2 L' D B2 F2 U D2 Dw' R Dw U Bw2 R2 B D2 F2 Dw' Fw U2 B' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 L2 F D2 F2 U Rw' B2 Fw F' Bw2 Lw' B2 Bw2 D' U Lw' 
8. 1:51.75 U' F Bw2 D F2 Uw2 L2 D2 U' Bw2 Lw2 L' U' R' Rw Lw2 Dw2 Bw R' F Fw Uw Rw Lw2 U' F2 Bw2 Lw2 D R' Fw Rw U' L' R' Fw2 Rw' Lw2 L2 U 
9. 2:01.10 F' Rw2 B2 Lw B2 L' U Lw2 Dw2 Bw Fw D2 F2 Bw' Lw2 R2 Rw2 B' L B' Lw Dw2 L2 Lw' B2 Dw' D' Lw2 D2 Bw U2 F' U Lw L R2 Dw2 Bw R F 
10. 1:55.08 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw L2 Dw' R2 Bw' B2 Uw F' Bw Dw2 D Fw' Dw F Bw' L2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Dw' Fw R' Uw F2 L B' F2 L2 D Fw D2 L B Dw' Uw' R D 
11. (1:44.01) Fw' B F2 Rw' Uw2 Bw2 B2 R2 U2 D' Fw2 Bw L' Fw2 Bw F' Dw' D R2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Lw U' Dw' Rw' Fw' L Uw' D2 Lw L2 U2 Dw Bw2 F2 Lw' U Lw' U2 
12. 1:46.55 Lw2 Rw2 D U2 B Dw' Uw2 B' Bw' Dw2 R Rw U R2 Lw F2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 U2 Lw2 L' F2 Bw2 Rw2 L2 U' Rw' R' L' Fw' U' R2 L2 Dw Bw' R2 Dw' B2 D


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 17, 2013)

13.63, (16.73), 14.63, 13.25, (12.78) => 13.84 avg 5 OH, no skips


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally learnt how to solve a Square 1 and rapidly improving


----------



## brunopini (Jan 17, 2013)

first sub 20 average of 12 and new personal best single on a pretty lucky scramble (two separate occasions)

18.16, (15.49), 20.88, (23.1), 16.78, 19.27, 18.73, 16.79, 20.09, DNF, 21.05, 18.08 == 18.26 avg5 / 19.29 avg12;

PB single: 13.18 - F B' R' F' B2 U' D' R' F2 U F' B' L' D' F' B' R U' F D2 B2 D' R2 U' B'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 17, 2013)

3x3
*10.87 *= 11.18, (11.39), 10.64, 10.80, (10.56)
*11.60* = 10.65, 12.77, 12.38, 12.61, 11.99, 11.99, 11.63, (12.95), 11.18, 11.39, 10.64, 10.80, (10.56)


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 17, 2013)

(17.84), 11.28, 10.86, (10.31), 10.85 = 11.00

this is annoying. sub11 barrier y u no break.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 17, 2013)

1:08.36 Megaminx Avg of 5 

Times:1:11.49, (1:21.01), 1:08.99, (1:03.20), 1:04.60


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 17, 2013)

PB OH Average of 5

Average: 39.60
Standard Deviation: 2.85
Best Time: 28.47
Worst Time: 50.75
Individual Times:
1.	42.77	R2 D2 B' F2 L U L2 R' D U' L2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 F R2 F L' F R B2 F' D2
2.	(50.75)	U2 L U' B L' D U B D' L R' D' U2 B L2 F U2 L' B' U' L2 B' U2 L R'
3.	34.45	R' U' B L' B U R2 D2 U2 F2 R' B U' R2 B' F2 R U B F' L B' R F' L'
4.	41.59	R B2 F2 D' B L' R B F U B' L' R B F' U F2 U' B' F R D' U2 R' F2
5.	(28.47)	F L2 R2 U F L' R' B2 F R D2 R D' L2 U' F R' B2 L R2 U' L' R B' U


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 17, 2013)

15.26, 13.02, 16.45, 14.93, 17.44, 15.27, 15.53, 14.48, 14.94, 13.87, 15.60, 16.77
current avg12: 15.31

First average in like...a year? *party poppers*
*red balloons everywhere*


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 17, 2013)

11.69, 12.18, 10.60, (12.29), 10.41, 10.66, (10.04), 11.25, 10.15, 10.43, 10.69, 11.01 = *10.91 avg12*
Am sub-11 avg12 
1 PLL skip


----------



## uvafan (Jan 18, 2013)

8.77 first full step sub9
x2 D2 L D (3)
U L U' L R U2 L' U' L2 R U' R' U2 R U L (18)
R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R' (31)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (39)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (54)

B D2 F2 L2 F' L' D' L2 F U' R U' D' R2 F' D2 U F2 U' B2 R' B2 R U L was the scramble

54/8.77=6.157 tps


----------



## brunopini (Jan 18, 2013)

improved both average of 5 and average of 12

20.72, 17.98, 20.71, 21.78, (16.07), 19.93, 18.72, 16.07, 21.82, (28.23), 16.88, 17.08 == avg5: 18.24 / avg12: 19.17


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 18, 2013)

Average of 5: 4:52.57
1. 4:42.02 
2. (4:33.72) 
3. (5:24.86) 
4. 4:54.52 
5. 5:01.18 

7x7


----------



## ottozing (Jan 18, 2013)

OH ao100 = 19.783 (σ = 1.78)


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 18, 2013)

Pyraminx Ao100 8.70


----------



## brunopini (Jan 18, 2013)

new personal best on a last layer skip

12.78 - D B2 L' F' U B F' R U2 D' B2 L' D2 R U2 L' B R' U' D B2 F' R' B2 R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 18, 2013)

4:44.01 7x7 AO5


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 18, 2013)

1:17.36 megaminx Ao100


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 18, 2013)

3x3 PB! My first sub-20, even though I avg. like 26 

16.50 R' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' F L2 R U' F D' R2 B2 F D

PLL Skip


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jan 18, 2013)

6.88 B L2 R' D' R' D U2 B L' B2 U' D F' B2 U2 F U2 D F' U L' F R2 D' L nl with pll Z

Xcross : y' D R' D2 y' R
F2L2 : d' U' R U R' U R U' R'
F2L3 : U R' U'2 R
F2L4 : y' R U R'
OLL : F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL : U' M'2 U' M'2 U' M' U'2 M'2 U'2 M' U'2

40 (45*) /6.88 = 5.81 (6.54*) TPS
*with M = 2 moves


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 18, 2013)

(27.06), 23.65, 24.64, 24.27, (16.73), 21.52, 23.37, 21.78, 25.16, 24.17, 20.89, 20.45

22.29 PB Ao12

also within that is a pretty nice 22.22 Ao5


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 18, 2013)

Ao100 OH ZZ: 41.69

My first OH ao100 (almost killed my hand) done in one day (took an 1.5 hours pause halfway through).

Best ao12: 36.72
Best ao5: 34.32
Best single: 28.44

The best single and ao5 is just 2/2.5 seconds slower than my best CFOP OH times, and I have done CFOP for 15 months, while ZZ for ~12 days.
OH ZZ is awesome :tu


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 18, 2013)

Average of 12: 13.08
1. 15.07 L2 F D2 F D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' D' L2 B2 D' L' F U B 
2. 14.77 R2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 F D' R B D L2 R2 D B F R2 
3. 13.78 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U L B2 R' B' F' R D F2 D2 U2 
Ao5: 11.67
*4. 12.51 L2 B D2 F D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 R B' F2 L B' D2 U B R' D' 
5. (16.46) B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F U L D2 L2 D L' D' B' F 
6. 11.32 B2 R B2 L' B2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 L' B' R2 F' L2 F' 
7. 11.17 D2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 D' U2 L U' F L U' L2 B R2 
8. (10.97) U F' U2 L B2 D' R D' R' B R2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 *
9. 13.05 U2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 F D2 L B' U R2 B' D' L F' L' R' F2 
10. 13.93 U2 R2 B L' U' R' B' D2 R2 L' U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 U2 
11. 13.13 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F L D2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' U R2 
12. 12.08 U R' D' R' F' R2 F D L' U2 F R2 F R2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 
The 11.17 was pll skip


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2013)

OH:
single: 12.22 lol
avg5: 12.62 PB
avg12: 13.33 PB
avg50: 14.75 PB

avg12 times (avg5 in brackets): 13.19, 14.76, (12.22), 14.89, [12.48, 12.55, 14.11, 12.47, 12.83], (14.97), 12.81, 13.21


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 18, 2013)

(12.63), 15.56, 17.07, 13.70, (19.73), 14.93, 15.34, 15.34, 15.73, 12.90, 16.39, 14.67 => 15.16 OH


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm just on a pb roll today (6x6)
Average of 5: 4:11.20
1. 4:05.99 B2 b u r2 3f' l' 3f' d' L' 3u2 L f2 u' B' r' d B r B d 3r 3f2 D' d F L2 3u u' l2 D' F' L2 U2 r' R 3r' L U R2 3f B' L' U2 F2 D b2 R2 L D2 3r' F l2 3f l 3r2 F' d' 3u2 3f' f' L' b' r' B' r' 3f L b' D R' f' 3f' F' B' U' f F' 3r' 3f2 l' 
2. (4:04.83) f' L' d2 D2 f' l2 R' D L2 3r U2 r 3f d2 R2 f 3f b' L 3f' r2 d F' U B r' D2 R2 F D' f2 d2 l 3f' f' B' D' 3f F2 d' f F2 B2 3f 3u B2 3u' l2 F 3r L2 D' R' 3f 3r' d R u' 3u' l B2 u 3r' b2 U l' b2 u2 d2 L u2 F u' r2 3u F2 l2 B2 3f b2 
3. 4:14.21 r2 3u2 B' f2 3f 3u2 B l2 u f2 r U2 3r R 3f B' l' u U 3u2 r' F U2 3u' 3r R2 d2 R2 u' l2 U L2 l r R' 3f' F2 d2 U f' l' 3r' b 3r F' R' b2 R2 L l2 u F2 L2 l2 3f b U 3u2 3f' f' 3r 3f r U' R 3f' r' D' b2 F2 U2 u2 b2 B r D2 d r2 l F 
4. (4:18.16) 3r L R2 F f D b f2 L' B2 3f' d U b' B r B' 3f' 3u' d' l2 B l' U f' 3r2 r2 B' F2 3u B' 3r2 3f2 R2 B' b2 3r l2 F2 l2 d' 3u2 R l B D 3f d L' B F D' l2 3u' D' B' r D' F' r2 u d 3f2 R2 L2 U' 3r' U f2 3r2 U2 d R f R2 U' l2 D' L U 
5. 4:13.41 b r' U2 b' l2 B b2 3r' B2 r2 R' u f 3u r D' B2 r u2 B' 3r b U b2 U l' 3f2 D2 l2 B2 l R f d D 3r' L D2 b' U F2 R' d' u' 3f u R l' r' L' D2 U b R2 u' 3f2 b l d 3f F' 3r' F U2 F2 3r2 f' R U f' F l' D f U r2 B2 d2 3r b'


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 18, 2013)

14.71, 13.78, 14.39, 14.17, 17.00+, 14.72, 13.56, 13.20, (12.90), 15.99, 17.38, (17.85) => 14.89 those 17s :/


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 18, 2013)

13.41 3x3 ao 100


----------



## leonparfitt (Jan 18, 2013)

3x3 - average 12 PB = 13.11

Average of 12: 13.11
1. 12.77 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F U2 R' B' R F2 D2 U' L' R' 
2. 11.58 U2 F' R' U2 F2 L2 F U D R' U2 L B2 L' U2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 
3. 12.88 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' U B2 L B' U2 R2 D' R B L D' F' R' 
4. 12.60 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L B L2 B F' R U L2 D2 B 
5. 13.25 B' D2 F R2 D2 F L2 U2 F R2 B' D L' R2 B L F' D2 R B2 U' 
6. 14.87 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R' B L2 D' L B' D U B' F 
7. (17.20) R2 L' F' R' D2 B U' B2 D' R U2 B2 L D2 F2 L B2 L B2 R' 
8. 14.56 U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D' L' R D B D2 F' R D2 
9. 12.41 R2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 L D L F D2 U2 F U' B' R2 
10. 13.23 U2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 R' D L2 B' D2 U' F' D' L' B 
11. (10.81) R' F2 R' U2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F D' B2 L B R B R' B2 
12. 12.97 R' U' F2 L2 B2 L' U2 B U' D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R U2 L B2 L'


----------



## Iggy (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally, a new pyra PB avg5.

4.53, (3.09), 3.19, (6.40+), 3.16 = 3.63

1. 4.53 U B' U L U R' B' L R l' r' b' u 
2. (3.09) L U' R' L U L' U R l r' b' u' 
3. 3.19 U' L' R' L R' U L' B' b u' 
4. (6.40+) U B U B L' U' L' R l' r 
5. 3.16 R' U' B' L' U L U B l


----------



## ottozing (Jan 19, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 1:28.031
worst time: 1:49.618

current avg5: 1:43.969 (σ = 4.31)
best avg5: 1:38.205 (σ = 4.27)

current avg12: 1:41.605 (σ = 4.33)
best avg12: 1:40.001 (σ = 4.83)

session avg: 1:40.722 (σ = 4.88)
session mean: 1:40.451

5x5. Single and ao12 are PB

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.288
worst time: 16.133

current avg5: 11.763 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 9.602 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 11.407 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 10.099 (σ = 0.58)

current avg50: 11.049 (σ = 1.19)
best avg50: 11.031 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 11.056 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 11.044 (σ = 1.14)

session avg: 11.045 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 11.107

3x3. Ao12 and ao100 are PB.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 19, 2013)

3x3 PB avg5.

Average of 5: 12.73
1. (11.41) D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L' B U' R' D2 F' L' D B R2 
2. (13.97) U' B2 U F2 U L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B F R' B2 F L F D2 F' R2 
3. 11.89 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D' U' R' F L2 D2 U L D' F' L2 F2 
4. 12.71 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R' B D' U L D' L2 U2 L U 
5. 13.58 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 F L2 U F' L' B' D F' U2


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 19, 2013)

YES!
1. 1:46.25 R l2 L2 r F L' u d f B2 r d u2 l D2 r U b' d2 B L' B r2 L' f2 R' f' r' u' b2 R D L' F' L' r' D2 f' U b R2 l2 L' u' U d' l2 F' D2 f d L2 d' F2 B' R2 L2 d2 R F' 
1 edge pair already done when I finished my centers


----------



## Iggy (Jan 19, 2013)

8.22, 7.03, 11.53, 7.00, 8.28 = 7.84 clock avg5

Scrambles from weekly comp.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2013)

Square-1 PB:43.34. 5 /s cubeshape adj/adj ep no parity. It was awesome.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2013)

42.972 Feet Single
54.xxx Mean of 3


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 19, 2013)

12.45 3x3 average of 100
and 1:36.34 megaminx single


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2013)

2x2 PB's: 
Single: 2.21 U R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' (I was amazed by a 4.xx then I got 3.60 now a sub-3. Just can't believe it) 
Ao5: 5.58
Ao12: 6.23
Ao100: 6.98 (first actual ao100 and sub-7)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 19, 2013)

9.17, 8.75, 10.65, 8.68, 9.15, (14.08), 11.53+, 11.47, 9.97, 10.11, (8.56), 11.56 = 10.10
woofml
First 5 are 9.02 avg5 PB 
3 counting 11s 
without +2 would be 9.90 
I think there was a PLL skip somewhere


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2013)

*3x3 OH:*
single: 9.98
avg5: 12.47 PB
avg12: 13.71
avg25: 14.16 PB
avg50: 14.29 PB

15.89, (10.75), 13.61, 13.54, 13.49, 14.61, 14.42, 13.99, 13.67, 13.05, 15.72, 12.45, 14.50, 13.69, 15.49, (16.36), 14.64, 13.65, 15.53, 14.92, 14.69, 16.29, 13.25, 11.86, 12.85, 16.09, 13.74, (11.01), 15.79, 14.87, 15.46, 14.72, 15.96, 13.91, (17.21), 13.90, 15.62, (16.93), 12.84, 13.27, 14.75, (9.98), 15.86, 11.42, 14.72, 11.26, 15.15, 14.52, 15.07, 14.07


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 19, 2013)

3x3: (Roux)
number of times: 128/128 
best time: 11.47 
worst time: 19.57
best mo3: 12.71 (σ = 0.35) 
best avg5: 13.14 (σ = 0.30) 
best avg12: 14.09 (σ = 1.20) 
best avg100: 14.91 (σ = 1.25) 
best mo100: 14.98 (σ = 1.57) SUB15 !!! 
session avg: 14.97 (σ = 1.27) 
session mean: 15.01 

From first mo100 sub20 (19.91, 4th October 2012) to first mo100 sub15 in 3,5 months. Do you think it's fast?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 19, 2013)

Second ever LL skip!    Came on the 5th solve for 5x5 on the weekly competition. I use OBLBL. Time was 2:32.something. Can't help but think that if this came when I was at my best in 5x5 it would've been around 2:05 or something. Oh well!  

First LL skip came untimed when I was messing around with a 3x3 while waiting to get a haircut.


----------



## emolover (Jan 19, 2013)

40.75 4x4 single PLL skip

This solve felt completely normal for me. I thought it was going to be a high 40 but instead I get a PB by 6 seconds.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 20, 2013)

number of times: 382/382
best time: 8.62
best mo3: 10.21 (σ = 2.30)
best avg5: 10.65 (σ = 1.94)
best avg12: 12.01 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 13.68 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 14.06 (σ = 1.43)
session avg: 14.42 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 14.54


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jan 20, 2013)

Rubiks cube one handed
skip save the day!
PB ao5 : (14.85), 10.44, (9.39), 10.86, 9.60 =10.30
with skip pll on 2nd solve

full result : 13.90 ao50


Spoiler: times



13.48, 13.62, 13.79, 14.85, 10.44, 9.39, 10.86, 9.60, 14.34, 13.41, 11.11, 13.59, 13.45, 14.66, 17.86, 13.85, 14.26, 15.15, 15.05, 15.10, 14.70, 12.98, 13.01, 12.68, 14.35, 14.27, 14.35, 13.26, 14.32, 13.09, 17.83, 12.92, 14.20, 19.28, 14.11, 14.32, 13.77, 16.39, 14.40, 13.56, 13.71, 12.36, 14.36, 12.01, 16.11, 13.06, 16.15, 12.04, 16.69, 13.98


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2013)

2x2 WR average 2.08
3x3 10.07 average


----------



## JasonK (Jan 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2 WR average 2.08



Omg


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2013)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 37.567
worst time: 53.507

current avg5: 45.344 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 44.405 (σ = 1.20)

current avg12: 45.443 (σ = 2.48)
best avg12: 45.443 (σ = 2.48)

session avg: 45.443 (σ = 2.48)
session mean: 45.459

4x4 PB's


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2013)

muhammad jihan said:


> Rubiks cube one handed
> skip save the day!
> PB ao5 : (14.85), 10.44, (9.39), 10.86, 9.60 =10.30
> with skip pll on 2nd solve


wait WHAT o_0


----------



## Julian (Jan 20, 2013)

muhammad jihan said:


> Rubiks cube one handed
> skip save the day!
> PB ao5 : (14.85), 10.44, (9.39), 10.86, 9.60 =10.30
> with skip pll on 2nd solve
> ...


Blown away.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2013)

4x4 avg100: 49.427 (σ = 3.89)


----------



## Riley (Jan 20, 2013)

Megaminx PB's:

1:23.42 single
1:29.88 average of 5
1:31.41 average of 12
1:39.94 average of 100

Yay. I hope my next average of 100 will be sub 1:30.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2013)

5x5 PB single: 1:25.244

EDIT: 1:24.885 PB single

EDIT2: 1:24.681 PB single

Lubing sure helps...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5x5 PB single: 1:25.244
> 
> EDIT: 1:24.885 PB single
> 
> ...



what are you averaging now?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> what are you averaging now?



1:30ish

1:23.35 PB single

edit: (1:23.35), 1:30.08, 1:29.59, (1:43.87), 1:33.86, 1:23.36, 1:36.43, 1:28.13, 1:27.62, 1:32.48, 1:32.43, 1:27.94 = 1:30.19 PB avg12


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 20, 2013)

2x2 PB Ao5: 3.70
3.22, (5.70), 5.03, 2.85, (2.11)
Stackmatted; with weekly competition scrambles. They were so lucky...


----------



## Username (Jan 20, 2013)

2x2 avg 100 pb: 5.86


----------



## timeless (Jan 20, 2013)

timeless said:


> 15.87 again and acw A perm
> 5. (15.87) B F' L' U' B2 L2 B F2 L2 F' B2 U' R' L B2 D2 R2 F' L' U R D R2 F' L'



first sub 15 

14.66 R' B R' F2 D2 R2 L' U R U' D2 R B' D2 U' B2 L R2 B2 L U D' R2 B L


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2013)

1:18.00 PB 5x5 single... Bad COLL+H-perm


----------



## timeless (Jan 20, 2013)

timeless said:


> PB AO5: 18.64
> 1. 19.41 B R' F2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 D' L B' D' R' B2 D F2 L2 F B' D' L2 R' U D' L2
> 2. 17.79 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U F' R2 U2 F' L2 D B2 R U L' F2 U2 D L' R2 B' U B2
> 3. (22.76) U2 L F R B2 L D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B' F U F2 L U' B F' R B D' U' R
> ...



Average of 5: 17.59
1. 16.40 L' R2 U2 L F' B D' B' D R2 F U D' B' F' U2 R F' R' F U D R2 U F 
2. (14.66) R' B R' F2 D2 R2 L' U R U' D2 R B' D2 U' B2 L R2 B2 L U D' R2 B L 
3. (20.42) R L' F' D B' F R U' F2 U2 R F2 D' U2 B F' L2 D B' R B R2 D2 B' R2 
4. 19.25 F L2 F U' D2 R F' B' L' F' U2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 F L2 B2 D2 F D F2 
5. 17.12 F' L R2 F L2 F R2 L2 D2 B' U2 D2 B' U2 D R L F D' L' F' U2 F R2 B'


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2013)

Moar 5x5in'

best time: 1:10.68

best avg5: 1:17.80 (σ = 2.71)
1:15.69, 1:20.85, (1:28.26), (1:15.32), 1:16.86

best avg12: 1:21.25 (σ = 5.45)
1:15.69, 1:20.85, 1:28.26, 1:15.32, 1:16.86, 1:19.54, (1:34.79), 1:22.38, 1:32.39, (1:10.68), 1:21.89, 1:19.32

mean of 50: 1:24.90


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2013)

1:18.18 5x5 single

Crappy OLL and crappy G-perm :/

Redux at 57


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 20, 2013)

2x2 9.23 average of 30... i feel ashamed seeing Chris Olson's WR.... haha


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2013)

muhammad jihan said:


> Rubiks cube one handed
> skip save the day!
> PB ao5 : (14.85), 10.44, (9.39), 10.86, 9.60 =10.30
> with skip pll on 2nd solve
> ...



Updated the wiki.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 20, 2013)

2x2 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.580
worst time: 6.000

current avg5: 2.243 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 2.130 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 2.463 (σ = 0.30)
best avg12: 2.297 (σ = 0.43)

current avg100: 2.634 (σ = 0.45)
best avg100: 2.634 (σ = 0.45)

session avg: 2.634 (σ = 0.45)
session mean: 2.685


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2013)

9.39 OH single + 12.74 avg5


----------



## soup (Jan 21, 2013)

New bests for various cubes:
11x11x11: 26.70 minutes (Link here)
13x13x13: 52.16 minutes (Link here)
15x15x15: 75.59 minutes (Link here)
17x17x17: 110.02 minutes (Link here)
20x20x20: 217.54 minutes (Link here)
7x7x7: 7.70 minutes (Link here)
9x9x9: 15.70 minutes (Link here)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 21, 2013)

soup said:


> New bests for various cubes:
> 11x11x11: 26.70 minutes (Link here)
> 13x13x13: 52.16 minutes (Link here)
> 15x15x15: 75.59 minutes (Link here)
> ...


You are really patient. Especially on the 20x20x20.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 21, 2013)

*47.17* B' U L' r' R2 F' B' r' D2 B' u2 U' D2 F' D F' R' B' F2 D f r' f B u' r' D2 B' R u r D R' F D f' B2 U B' F

Redux was pretty bad, was expecting a slow time but 3x3 stage was just stupid. Easy F2L and LL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F'.


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2013)

JasonK said:


> *47.17* B' U L' r' R2 F' B' r' D2 B' u2 U' D2 F' D F' R' B' F2 D f r' f B u' r' D2 B' R u r D R' F D f' B2 U B' F
> 
> Redux was pretty bad, was expecting a slow time but 3x3 stage was just stupid. Easy F2L and LL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F'.



When did you get this good at 4x4?


----------



## JasonK (Jan 21, 2013)

emolover said:


> When did you get this good at 4x4?



I'm not lol, I average about 58  I'm really inconsistent though, singles can be anywhere between 50 and 1:05.


----------



## Username (Jan 21, 2013)

5x5 PB single: 3.37.22 (Getting faster )

E: 3.31.20


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I'm not lol, I average about 58  I'm really inconsistent though, singles can be anywhere between 50 and 1:05.



Sounds similar to me. I am averaging 54 and am very inconsistent. When I got my PB of 40.75, the next solve was a sup 70. What's you SD? Mine is about 4.5 usually.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't remember any of my SQ1 PBs, so ill call these PBs.

23.72 single
35.19 AO5
39.03 AO12


----------



## Iggy (Jan 21, 2013)

1.61 pyraminx single. Epic lolscramble.

U L U' R' B' U' L' U r' u'

edit: 49.49 4x4 single.


----------



## soup (Jan 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> You are really patient. Especially on the 20x20x20.



Larger cubes are my preference. I just need to find a good way to work on the last two centers (white+red in my case), and then it's all set..

Edit: New best for 13x13x13: 48.76 minutes, 1st sub-50 solve. Link here


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 21, 2013)

muhammad jihan said:


> Rubiks cube one handed
> skip save the day!
> PB ao5 : (14.85), 10.44, (9.39), 10.86, 9.60 =10.30
> with skip pll on 2nd solve
> ...


Honestly, I don't believe in this. Your last competition was month ago, you did 17.31 ao5, your official PB is 15.69 and now you do 13.90 ao50? And that 10.30, UWR by 0.7, this is just impossible.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 21, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Honestly, I don't believe in this. Your last competition was month ago, you did 17.31 ao5, your official PB is 15.69 and now you do 13.90 ao50? And that 10.30, UWR by 0.7, this is just impossible.



Often people don't do their best in competition. Also, when you said UWR you should have said Sub-WR.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Honestly, I don't believe in this. Your last competition was month ago, you did 17.31 ao5, your official PB is 15.69 and now you do 13.90 ao50? And that 10.30, UWR by 0.7, this is just impossible.



What Noah said. Take a look at this.


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 21, 2013)

2x2 PB av5

best time: 4.30
worst time: 6.86
current avg5: 5.84 (σ = 1.03)

4.30, 6.57, 4.67, 6.86, 6.29


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Often people don't do their best in competition. Also, when you said UWR you should have said Sub-WR.



I didn't say that he should have done his best, but if his ao50 is 13.90 now, I suppose that one month ago it was about 14.5, so he should have done sub15 (or low 15) average easily. And I meant UWR, not sub-WR, because previous UWR was 11.06 or sth like this.

But, OK, after seing two 9s in a row in video uberCuber sent, I can believe in that 10.30 ao5.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 21, 2013)

8:18.92 3x3 1st BLD success
It's only taken 4 years


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 21, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> 8:18.92 3x3 1st BLD success
> It's only taken 4 years



Congrats!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2013)

soup said:


> Larger cubes are my preference. I just need to find a good way to work on the last two centers (white+red in my case), and then it's all set..


For the last two centers you can build a surprisingly large proportion of the pieces intuitively, without any commutators at all:






The method is basically this: suppose you have white (top) and red (front) remaining. First you build the centermost line of the red center and place it vertically. Then you have enough freedom just using U turns and turns of the layers to the right of that line to build the entire left half of red, one line at a time. When you're done, you can now build parts of lines using the remaining freedom (the unsolved part of the red face). You still have enough freedom to build one more full line, but then you have one less layer of free space and certain pieces may not be solvable, as seen in the picture. It keeps going like this until the last line, where you can only do Rw and U, and where you can only be sure of solving 3 pieces. So we can guarantee building all of the red pieces in the picture intuitively (and you may end up with some of the ones in the white space solved too). After that you just use commutators for the rest, which is pretty fast.

Hope this helps, I could make a video if you want.


----------



## soup (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, cool. I'll practice on the smaller cubes (7x7x7 and 9x9x9) and see how it works out. I'll try to get back to you if I need some help with the method. I've been using the neat little commutator for about 10 months.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 21, 2013)

5x5 avg of 5 and 12 are PB

tats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:22.18
worst time: 1:37.02

current avg5: 1:28.79 (σ = 2.14)
best avg5: 1:25.39 (σ = 1.17)

current avg12: 1:26.66 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 1:26.66 (σ = 2.07)

session avg: 1:26.66 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 1:27.15


----------



## Username (Jan 21, 2013)

5x5 PB single: 3.08.80 and avg 5: 3.31.31


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 21, 2013)

Square1
24.76 AO5: 
28.54), 24.07, 27.63, 22.57, (21.92)

31.24 AO12: 
28.89, 31.82, 40.90, 34.10, 38.52, (43.89), 28.54, 24.07, 27.63, 22.57, (21.92), 35.38


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2013)

1:17.56 5x5 PB



arcio1 said:


> I didn't say that he should have done his best, but if his ao50 is 13.90 now, I suppose that one month ago it was about 14.5, so he should have done sub15 (or low 15) average easily. And I meant UWR, not sub-WR, because previous UWR was 11.06 or sth like this.
> 
> But, OK, after seing two 9s in a row in video uberCuber sent, I can believe in that 10.30 ao5.



I went to two competitions with OH (6 rounds total) and had a sub-15 unofficial avg12. The best average of the bunch was 17.66 and the average average was 18.44. An other example is Phil Yu. He has a low 13 avg100, but often gets 17-18 official OH averages.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Roux

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.40
worst time: 29.07

current avg5: 17.53 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 14.81 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 17.54 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 15.69 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 17.45 (σ = 1.78)
best avg50: 16.75 (σ = 2.02)

current avg100: 17.34 (σ = 1.93)


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2013)

First pyra session since September

number of times: 171/174
best time: 2.41
best avg5: 4.89
best avg12: 5.26
best avg100: 5.94 *<--PB*



Spoiler: The avg12



1. 4.52 R U' R' B' U B' L U l' u' 
2. (3.18) U' L' U R B R' B' U' l r b' 
3. 4.94 U L U L' U B' L' U B' l' r b' u 
4. (DNF(6.77)) U' L' R B' U' L' U L' l' r' b' 
5. 6.21 B' L B' U' L' B R' U l' b' u' 
*6. 4.91 U L' R U' B L B U R' l' u' 
7. 4.66 U' R L' R' U' R' U B r' b u' 
8. 5.09 R L B' R L' U R L' r b u 
9. 4.15 U R L B L' R' B U l' 
10. 5.75 R B L' R' U' R' B R l' u' *
11. 7.30 U L' B U' B' R' U' L' R l r' b' u 
12. 5.06 R' U B' L' R U L' R r' u


----------



## Iggy (Jan 22, 2013)

Finally sub-5 on Pyraminx! Also got a fail sub-4 PB avg12.

number of times: 101/101
best time: 2.83
worst time: 9.53

current avg5: 3.68 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 3.68 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 4.85 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 4.03 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 4.80 (σ = 0.95)
best avg50: 4.49 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 4.72 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 4.72 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 4.70 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 4.80

3.83, 4.63, 5.27, 4.72, 4.47, 4.52, 4.53, 5.00, 4.16, 4.38, 4.46, 6.43, 5.68, 4.06, 5.08, 4.93, 5.18, 3.36, 5.68, 4.25, 9.53, 5.46, 3.66, 4.06, 3.90, 4.38, 4.61, 3.19, 4.77, 3.90, 3.21, 4.36, 5.46, 3.43, 5.80, 6.16, 4.81, 3.65, 4.40, 6.33, 3.44, 5.11, 3.96, 4.00, 2.83, 4.02, 5.06, 4.47, 6.88+, 5.28, 5.28, 5.22, 3.44, 3.34, 8.94, 5.65, 3.72, 4.21, 5.31, 4.38, 4.46, 3.97, 4.30, 3.31, 4.08, 5.55, 4.78, 4.46, 3.53, 7.02+, 5.22, 4.66, 4.53, 6.52, 5.56, 4.68, 3.56, 4.43, 3.96, 5.93, 7.50, 6.41, 4.09, 3.90, 5.43, 5.08, 4.94, 5.68, 4.15, 3.80, 5.25, 5.13, 5.15, 6.97, 6.34, 4.77, 3.66, 3.97, 7.31, 3.33, 3.41


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 22, 2013)

Onehanded single: 11.51

Scramble: L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 D B F' D2 U L' B F2 L D F' U

Inspection y x2
EOLine R z U2 F' U' z U R U
Left Block z' R U R' U R U' R' U
Right Block z' U2' R U2 R' U' R U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R'
EPLL U' z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R

46 HTM, nearly double as many moves as my former PB, 13.37.
[C]OLL-skip forced, finally it helps me 
with my execution 60 ETM (fail), thats 5,21 ETPS or 3,99 HTPS


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

8:13.12 second bld success and 11.34 avg 5 3x3.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 22, 2013)

first sub 1:10 avg5 ~
Average of 5: 1:09.84
1. (1:04.29) R' Bw' R2 Fw D' Bw2 L2 Fw' U2 R' Lw2 Bw D' Fw Rw' B2 L2 R B2 Rw Fw D B' D2 L U' D' Lw' F' Bw2 Rw Dw' D2 B Rw' R' L' D U R' Dw Uw Fw' Uw' Bw R2 U' R B2 U Uw2 D Bw2 Fw' D2 F Fw2 B' Dw D
2. 1:09.80 U' Lw L' Uw2 U2 D Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw B Bw Rw R Dw B2 F Uw D Dw2 B2 Lw2 R2 Rw B2 Lw2 L F' L2 F' L2 U2 L' Fw2 Dw2 Bw R Uw2 Dw' F' L2 Rw R2 Lw' Fw B' D' Fw Bw Uw' R2 D2 U2 L2 Bw2 U Lw U Uw' F2
3. (1:25.39) L' F' D2 Bw B2 Rw D' L' R' Dw Uw2 Rw' D B2 Lw' B Lw' Fw' Rw Fw' U2 Dw' L2 Dw2 F2 U' B L' Fw2 U' L2 Bw2 U Dw Lw D' L B' Uw B' Uw' F' U Dw2 Bw' F' B' L2 F' R L Bw2 Uw' Fw' Lw R Uw Bw Uw2 B
4. 1:08.52 R' B2 Dw' Rw' L' B' R L' Bw2 L2 Dw' L2 D2 Bw U2 Bw' F R' Bw2 Fw' D' R2 Uw' L2 D' Fw L D Rw' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 L2 F R2 F' B U Lw Uw' D' B' L2 Bw' Uw' Fw Uw2 D F2 R' U Fw2 Rw Dw Fw Bw2 Dw2 L2 F2 Fw'
5. 1:11.21 U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw R Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Rw' B2 F U F B L Fw2 Uw' F Dw2 Bw L2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 Dw L' Fw2 R' F' Bw' Uw2 Lw U2 D' Uw2 F' Dw Fw' Lw' L2 U F' Uw' Lw' U2 D Rw2 B' R B' Uw2 Rw' L R2 D' Rw D2 Fw'


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 22, 2013)

First solve of the day 9.99 nl :successkid:


----------



## Username (Jan 22, 2013)

2x2 avg 100 5.75


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 22, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Square1
> 24.76 AO5:
> 28.54), 24.07, 27.63, 22.57, (21.92)
> 
> ...



Quick improvement  Are you using random state scrambles?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 22, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> Quick improvement  Are you using random state scrambles?



It's only because I actually learned a J perm and the U perms xD yeah I'm using random state scrambles.


----------



## HeyCuber (Jan 22, 2013)

Almost broke my PB average of 5. Still trying to fight through the 20-second barrier.

Average of 5: 19.27 (σ = 1.76) *(Old)*

(16.72), 18.96, (22.31), 17.69, 21.17

Average of 5: 19.27 (σ = 2.14) *(New)*

19.72, (22.43), 16.94, 21.15, (16.38)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2013)

hiiii

improved at sim.

3x3 6.32 single, 8.02 average of 5, 9.19 average of 12.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2013)

o nice, you're almost as fast as I used to be.


----------



## DJHenjin (Jan 22, 2013)

Heres my times, no scrambles tho 
Average: 01:36.58 Best: 01:11.24
Avg. 5: 01:37.59 3 of 5: 01:38.06
Avg. 10: 01:38.50 10 of 12: 01:37.00
on just 12 times.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 22, 2013)

Square 1

Average of 12: 29.88
1. 24.47 (1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4)
2. 33.59 (-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, -5)
3. 28.86 (0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (4, 0)
4. 42.52 (-5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (2, 0) / (6, -4) / (0, -2)
5. 22.88 (0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
6. 24.15 (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (2, 0) / (6, -2) / (-2, -1)
7. 33.16 (4, 6) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -5) / 
8. (54.41) (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (1, -3) / (5, 0) / 
9. 39.02 (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4)
10. 23.65 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (5, -4)
11. 26.47 (-5, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / 
12. (20.77) (0, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> hiiii
> 
> improved at sim.
> 
> 3x3 6.32 single, 8.02 average of 5, 9.19 average of 12.



Wow. You're finally back Ben!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow. You're finally back Ben!



Don't count on that. Also I just did a 6x6 solve first one with in a year and got a sub 10 min solve the time was 8:54.55 my new 6x6 PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Don't count on that.



You can count on that though because I'm unbanned now.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> You can count on that though because I'm unbanned for now.



FTFW :b

4:10.73 Ao5 7x7. This time, no crazy lucky singles. yay


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> FTFW :b
> 
> 4:10.73 Ao5 7x7. This time, no crazy lucky singles. yay



Ha.

6.61 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 23, 2013)

Square 1.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 19.28
worst time: 57.91

current mo3: DNF (σ = 36.31)
best mo3: 23.63 (σ = 2.85)

current avg5: 39.93 (σ = 5.69)
best avg5: 24.49 (σ = 7.21)

current avg12: 33.14 (σ = 7.86)
best avg12: 27.84 (σ = 5.26)

current avg50: 33.92 (σ = 5.96)
best avg50: 33.45 (σ = 5.71)

current avg100: 34.41 (σ = 6.22)
best avg100: 34.41 (σ = 6.22)

session avg: 34.41 (σ = 6.22)
session mean: 34.44


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 23, 2013)

your getting pretty good pretty quick


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah. Who would have guessed practicing actually helped haha. I need to learn advanced cubeshape badly. My group edges are awful.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 23, 2013)

Square-1 All PBs

Single : 27.64
Ao5 : 38.50
Ao12 : 44.45
Ao100 : 51.62


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 23, 2013)

Haven't done averages yet, haven't go a good timer. I do know my fastest times though. 
3x3: 15.67 seconds
4x4: 2.02 minutes
Megaminx: Let you know when I finish.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 23, 2013)

sub 30 avg of 40:
number of times: 39/40
best time: 23.72
worst time: 37.68

current avg5: 30.19 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 26.94 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 29.71 (σ = 1.76)
best avg12: 27.92 (σ = 3.13)

session avg: 30.13 (σ = 3.79)
session mean: 29.97
progressing!! i was going to do an Ao100, but im too tired and its past my bed time.

EDIT. Sub 30 MEAN, 30.13 average.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 23, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> Haven't done averages yet, haven't go a good timer. I do know my fastest times though.
> 3x3: 15.67 seconds
> 4x4: 2.02 minutes
> Megaminx: Let you know when I finish.



just use an online timer, like qqtimer.net


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 23, 2013)

13.24, 13.24, 13.38, 11.15, 13.25 = 13.24 (σ = 0.01)

lousy average but the consistency is agreeable.


----------



## Xyphos (Jan 23, 2013)

Sub-35 ZZ-OH Ao5 and 35secs ZZ-OH Ao12.
I only need to improve my EOLine or should I say get better at solving 10 bad edges case.

I don't know if this is an accomplishment but I solved my first 4x4 on my own.
No tutorials I resisted any tuts and I also had the basic idea on how to solve it eg: solve the centers,edges then do normal 3x3,that's it and damn was I lucky no PARITY!!!!! >W< .I did it on a Sim/virtual cube lol cause I don't have a real 4x4.I guess if you don't have the real thing go virtual then lol.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 23, 2013)

Sub 30 average of 10
number of times: 9/10
best time: 22.71
worst time: 33.23

current avg5: 28.67 (σ = 3.19)
best avg5: 26.04 (σ = 1.85)

session avg: 27.78 (σ = 3.65)
session mean: 27.22


----------



## omer (Jan 23, 2013)

I just had the weirdest skip...
I did the cross, 3 F2L pairs, then I thought I was finished with F2L, but I had another pair that needed to be inserted which I didn't see. Because of that I did 2-Look OLL before I inserted the last pair, but quickly realized after 1-look (LL edge orientation) that I had a missing pair. I inserted the pair and the cube was solved! (just needed a U2 AUF).
Still a really bad time because the cross and the first 3 pairs were kinda slow, but it was really cool.


----------



## DJHenjin (Jan 23, 2013)

Heres a new Ao5, Ao10, Ao12,... 1 day almost exactly since my last post here:

Average: 01:23.06 Best: 01:09.85
Avg. 5: 01:22.34 3 of 5: 01:18.76
Avg. 10: 01:25.21 10 of 12: 01:22.15

YAY, Im getting better. 

I use an augmented beginners method. Cross, F2L, then LL is all beginner method.

im working on getting sub minute before i work on OLL & PLL. 

Did a really neat excercise last night with a friend and my 2 Dayan Zhanchi's, Got him to scramble them both, and after i solved one he would pass me the other scrambled, did this about 20-30 times in a row. and got quite fast near the end, now i need to get and keep that speed. and improve it.

also note, i have only been cubing for a month now.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 23, 2013)

4:10.67 3BLD 5th success


----------



## Username (Jan 23, 2013)

Pyra avg 100 8.45


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 23, 2013)

YES!!! I own all the WCA Puzzles but my Clock and Square-1 need to be replaced


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 23, 2013)

*1:17.13* PB 5x5 single, sub-1 redux+2gll ftw

1:26.58, (1:17.13), (1:33.01), 1:25.60, 1:30.79 = *1:27.66* 5x5 PB avg5


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 23, 2013)

Solved pyraminx, without every looking anything up.
Finally learned 4x4 parity algs (after almost a year of cubing )
Finally sub 19.9 on 3x3!


----------



## Escher (Jan 23, 2013)

I did about 50 solves this month so far, still getting sub 9 avgs of 12  Thought I'd be way slower after ~6 months zero practise besides one comp.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 23, 2013)

Average of 12: 1:01.01
1. 57.43 U2 B2 F u D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U L U' F2 r' R' B D' L r R' F r2 R2 u2 B' L2 f2 u r2 u' U f2 U2 B2 L F' R' f' U2 u' 
2. 53.57 r2 R' L U r' B2 F2 D' u U' R2 f2 U u L U2 L' r u U2 L2 D2 r B2 U' f2 U F2 f2 U' f2 L B R' B2 u' L' F2 R' f' 
3. (1:10.20) R' u f2 u' D' r L2 u L R D u' L' B' f2 R L2 f' R' L B2 U u' R2 B' R' r2 D' u F R2 F u' F f' R D f' r D2 
4. 1:02.35 U L' B' u2 r2 f L2 D' u2 f D U2 F' u' r R U R' u' R2 u B2 U2 L2 R F D2 B2 f' F' r2 f2 R2 r' L' B' f2 U' f r2 
5. 57.39 u r' U2 L' u D2 f' F R D2 R u F' B f D2 L U R F U2 f' U' L' D L B' f F' R B2 U R r2 D u2 U' R u2 F 
6. 1:01.46 F' B2 u' L f2 R U2 r2 F2 r' B' f' U' D2 R2 F f2 B2 U2 F' u2 U f2 B' R f' u' U2 B' f2 u2 F D' f' u' B r' U2 L2 u' 
7. 1:08.20 R2 L f u2 L F' u' L u D' r' L2 u F2 r f R2 F D' F' U D2 B R2 L' r U B' f D' U' u' L' R2 B' F' R2 f2 u r2 
8. 1:07.30 L' f' B' F' D' U B U' L2 r' f2 F R f F' L' B' f2 U2 L2 u' D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B D' B' u' U L f r' R U' L2 U D' u' 
9. 59.76 R2 r L2 u L2 U' F B' r' U f' B2 R' L D F' f D r2 R2 f u r' R' L F D2 R2 F2 f B U2 D2 R2 D f2 r' F' U2 B 
10. 1:06.46 u' r' R f L2 r f R2 r' B2 u2 R F' R' U u2 f' B2 r' f2 D' r' B2 R2 B' U L B2 R' U' u D' F u2 D f2 B2 u r2 f2 
11. (52.99) F' D2 F B U F f2 r' F B' L f' D2 u2 F' R' r2 f2 L2 B f U' L' r U D' r2 u2 f' B u L' F R F' D2 r' u B' f 
12. 56.15 F' B2 u' B U' r2 u' f2 L2 u2 R f R2 D R' f' F2 r2 f2 r' u2 f2 B' L' D2 R' u F r2 f' F' U2 r2 F' r u' r' F' R2 U2 
Getting to the point where I sub 1 OLL Parity solves


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 23, 2013)

NEW PB!!!!!!!!! FIRST *LEGITIMATE* SUB 20!! 18.32!! D2 R B2 D B2 R' B2 R B' R F' B U' F2 D B' D R2 U' L2 B L' U2 B2 R'
also, average of 50:
number of times: 49/50
best time: 18.32
worst time: 38.07

current avg5: 31.38 (σ = 2.49)
best avg5: 24.24 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 27.39 (σ = 3.43)
best avg12: 26.05 (σ = 2.87)

session avg: 28.62 (σ = 4.04)
session mean: 28.41


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2013)

Dunno where to put this.

My 4th(?) time on TV:
http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/vince-capocelli-rubik-s-cube-speed-solver-1.1126680

I'm only there a few seconds (my feet too), but still good.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

17.26 Roux avg100


----------



## Hershey (Jan 24, 2013)

4x4
51.88, (47.76), (1:00.04), 57.12, 51.44 = 53.48


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2013)

1:08.57 5x5 single


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 1:08.57 5x5 single


wot

guess I have to beat that now


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 24, 2013)

PB av5: current avg5: 21.74 (σ = 3.20)

24.71, 22.16, 15.19, 27.88, 18.35

Getting closer to sub 20


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2013)

*5x5:*
single: 1:20.34
avg5: 1:28.40
avg12: 1:30.89
avg50: 1:32.89 PB
avg100: 1:34.23 PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2013)

qqwref said:


> wot
> 
> guess I have to beat that now



sim 

I don't do real cubes anymore. iirc I've done 15 timed non-sim solves this year (14 2x2 before I got bored, and 1 5x5 which I did to see how much faster I am on sim)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2013)

oh ok XD I was confused because you didn't say. Gogogo sub1


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

Sub 40 3x3 for Ao5 38.98 and almost sub 40 for Ao12 40.20. Been speedcubing for 5 weeks


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2013)

qqwref said:


> oh ok XD I was confused because you didn't say. Gogogo sub1



yeah, no. well, not yet anyway. Not really practising 5x5 atm, mostly just 3x3 and occasionally 4x4. I'll probably get sub 30 4x4 before sub 1 5x5, but probably sub 6 3x3 before either of those.

My realcube 5x5 pb is 1:30.whatever (it's my official PB too)


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 24, 2013)

3x3 PB single!

6. 7.81 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 B' D' L2 B' F L2 D' R' B2 D U'

Reconstruction:

x2
D2 U' R B' D'
y' L' U L U'
R U R' U' R U R'
y R' U' R U' R' U R
R U R'
U' F R U R' U' F'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

40 moves/7.81 seconds= 5.12 moves per second =P

Huzzah!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 24, 2013)

32.xx SQ1 AO100


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2013)

Crazy 4x4x4 Cube III, still needs a lot more lube on the outer layers...

3:35.95 single
4:06.47 avg5
(3:35.95), 4:08.43, 4:33.80, 3:37.17, (4:54.75)


----------



## Jakube (Jan 24, 2013)

8.70 PB single
49.23 avg5 on 4x4x4
1:11.81 3x3x7 single


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 24, 2013)

10.64, 10.95, 10.58, (16.73), (10.54) = 10.72 (σ = 0.20)

finally  hope to get something like this this sat as well.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 24, 2013)

So apparently I can still do 2x2 after not owning a usable one for months.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.61
worst time: 7.67
best avg5: 3.79 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 4.24 (σ = 0.39)
best avg100: 4.65 (σ = 0.56)

4.38, 3.75, (2.63), 4.52, (3.25), 4.73, 5.66, 4.69, 4.83, 4.88, 5.09, 4.09, 4.68, 5.74, 4.49, 4.47, 5.38, 3.40, 4.15, 4.35, 5.77, 4.64, 4.66, 4.00, 5.02, 6.07, 4.97, 4.64, 5.15, 4.52, 5.57, (7.10), (1.61), 5.42, 4.74, 4.89, 5.63, 4.74, 4.31, 5.18, 4.27, 4.03, 4.68, 5.26, 4.49, 4.46, (3.10), 4.49, 4.40, 4.41, 5.51, 4.94, 5.59, 4.67, (6.40), 4.04, 4.11, 5.37, 4.19, 5.36, 4.05, 4.05, 5.07, (6.31), 5.15, 4.01, 4.78, 4.64, 3.57, 4.51, 4.92, 4.25, (7.67), 4.37, 4.14, 4.95, 4.74, 4.09, 4.69, 4.63, 5.44, 5.33, 3.83, (6.99), 4.79, (2.31), 4.13, 4.01, 3.57, 4.17, 5.68, 4.57, 4.57, 4.74, 4.47, 3.71, 4.49, 4.35, 4.59, 4.38

Ortega


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 24, 2013)

Average of 12: 2:02.55 *Average pf 5 1:59.28*
1. 2:07.69 l U2 F2 b2 R D u' f' R' u R2 D b2 l2 R' f2 u' d U r D2 R b u b2 u2 L2 r F2 b U f b2 U2 D f B F2 u' r' b2 u B U' u' l r2 F' u' r f' L2 b' R' U D' u2 d' R f 
2. 1:59.82 b2 D' B2 L2 d2 l r d b' R2 b2 l2 r' D2 l R U' b2 f D2 B2 L2 d2 D f' d' D2 F' u2 U' d' F' u' b D' U' f B' D2 U2 R' B L2 l' b D' R2 B F2 l d' b2 D f l' L2 F2 r2 f2 r2 
3. 1:54.25 f2 U' f2 b U' F R2 U2 B u' d' B r R2 l2 B' f' F' D L' d L2 D' F f2 L2 b B F l u' R2 L2 U' f' F' d r L b u' D f D2 b u2 l' B' u l2 L2 F2 D B2 d2 r L2 l B2 R2 
4. (2:16.36) l L' B2 f R L f2 B2 R l' d' b2 r' D U2 l2 f' L' l2 f l D L' u2 d f' d R f' L2 r' D r U b l2 d2 f2 u R2 b' R2 L' d2 U r' F2 l' r U' D u2 r b f U f R' l' L' 
5. 2:10.71 u F f D f' u d R' b' l' r2 R' u2 b u b' f' L2 u r' d l2 u D B2 R2 l2 L' b2 F D2 B b u d2 B' U' r b' L U2 b' l2 D' R U' D u' r2 d D f' b2 d2 D2 f D U' l2 u2 
*6. (1:53.75) d D2 f' b R' b' R l F' D2 d f2 b2 d2 l' B R2 F' L' F2 b2 L2 d2 B u B2 f b R2 D' F' r2 d' u' l2 B u' l' F2 f D2 F' L2 d2 f D2 l u R2 F' U2 f2 l' d F2 L2 b R f' u2 
7. 2:01.27 f2 r l' b2 B D' R' l' U' d D' r u2 R2 d' B D' d' f' b U' b f2 l2 f' l' F L B2 l2 u' D2 d' b' F' d2 U b' L' l u2 r' B d' R2 d r2 D f' u' f' d' U2 F2 U R' D2 l R' u' 
8. 1:55.88 l2 R L2 r2 f' L B' U b2 R U L B2 u' U2 b' L' b' u2 B d2 F2 L d2 L u U R2 D d' F2 B2 f' L2 r' d b2 U2 R' f2 b' B U d' L' F d' u' l' R' d' B D F' u2 U2 b' l2 R2 U' 
9. 2:06.63 F U2 f U' d' b2 D' l2 B u' L F L f2 F' u2 B' u' f l2 U d' L' l F r2 D L l u' F' f2 R D' f2 L' l d2 L2 F' L F l2 b' R D' f D' l U2 r B r L2 l' F' L2 l r' F 
10. 2:00.69 B2 D F' b' u2 d2 B' D' R' D2 d' r2 F f' D B2 d2 r2 d2 U B' r2 D' R2 u2 f2 r2 U' r l' d2 r2 L D' b' D f' b2 r' l2 D F' D2 d' u' L' F R2 l f' U B d2 D2 b d D' f2 d' D2 *
11. 2:07.67 d r R l D' d2 L2 f2 B' d2 f D2 U' R' b2 U L2 F R2 b2 D' f r D U f2 F d' L2 D2 U2 B d2 b D L2 R2 F u f2 u' F u l D b l2 D' d' F2 R' L2 B2 L2 U L r f2 d2 u' 
12. 2:00.92 r2 b2 B l' F f' b' u' r' D2 R' F R' f2 l' R2 D' u2 F' d2 U' u2 R2 b2 l' F u r' L' f' u l2 r' b f2 U R' r' b' l2 R f R2 l' u2 r' f2 b' r' L' D2 B r L U' L l2 F' u R' 

Turned off Timer updating, this happened


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2013)

*5x5*
PB single: *1:17.00*
PB avg5: *1:22.35*
PB avg12: *1:26.44*
PB avg50: *1:30.35*
PB avg100: *1:31.63*


----------



## tjp8153 (Jan 24, 2013)

45 second average of 5 w/ personal best 39.02


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 24, 2013)

tjp8153 said:


> 45 second average of 5 w/ personal best 39.02



Nice! I like seeing beginners progressing. How long ago did you start?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

16.74 Roux avg100


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 25, 2013)

Square 1.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 381/383
best time: 15.28
worst time: 1:37.40

current mo3: 32.45 (σ = 3.74)
best mo3: 22.25 (σ = 4.33)

current avg5: 33.10 (σ = 2.62)
best avg5: 24.49 (σ = 7.21)

current avg12: 31.86 (σ = 2.68)
best avg12: 27.46 (σ = 4.83)

current avg50: 30.71 (σ = 4.42)
best avg50: 29.67 (σ = 4.53)

current avg100: 31.10 (σ = 5.33)
best avg100: 31.10 (σ = 5.33)

session avg: 32.94 (σ = 5.98)
session mean: 33.20


----------



## soup (Jan 25, 2013)

19x19x19 solved. Solve time = 149.23 minutes. Link here

Ed: Happened to record this solve.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 25, 2013)

4:54.41 6x6 PB mo3.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 25, 2013)

Havent had an LL skip in years..got 2 today in a span of <200 solves. Not very good times (7.20 and 8.03) though. Comp tomorrow..I hope this means good luck


----------



## HeyCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

First sub-19 average of 5. I hope I can finally break through the 20-second barrier.

avg5: 18.68 (σ = 0.52)

19.23, 18.63, (22.59), 18.19, (16.59)

//And another PB.

*avg5: 18.00 (σ = 1.26)*

18.43, (21.55), 16.58, (16.38), 18.99


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 25, 2013)

FINALLY!! finally finished learning all the G perms, thus learning full PLL!! now onto Oll...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 25, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Havent had an LL skip in years..got 2 today in a span of <200 solves. Not very good times (7.20 and 8.03) though. Comp tomorrow..I hope this means good luck



I'm afraid that you've used up all of your luck. You only get an LL skip once every 15552 solves.


----------



## Escher (Jan 25, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> I'm afraid that you've used up all of your luck. You only get an LL skip once every 15552 solves.



Yeah, I think he's lying. The number of solves it takes to get two is 31104. Noobs.


----------



## Julian (Jan 25, 2013)

8.34 F' D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U' R U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 D' R'

x z' D R U x' D l U'
x R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

alg.garron


----------



## Antikrister (Jan 26, 2013)

15.63! : D

My last two best times where 18.30 and 18.50


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> I'm afraid that you've used up all of your luck. You only get an LL skip once every 15552 solves.



No worries. Just to be sure, I did 15551 solves this morning, so I'm sure to get an LL skip my first solve in comp


----------



## Julian (Jan 26, 2013)

OH

18.54 Ao5
19.49 Ao12


----------



## Smiles (Jan 26, 2013)

Omg after a few days of trying to figure out those tutorials I finally solved a cube blindfolded.
The memorizing took too long so I didn't record it, so technically this is speedBLD. 9:56.27
probably woulda been over 20 mins if i included the memo.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 26, 2013)

27.56 B F Fw U R U2 L2 Uw' D' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 D' F U2 D' Uw' R Rw Fw2 L Fw2 R' B' U B2 Fw Uw2 U B Rw2 L2 F D2 Rw2 F' R Fw2 U
finally got my sub 28 solve


----------



## HeyCuber (Jan 26, 2013)

New 3x3x3 non-lucky PB: *14.04*

I was way too excited to make a good average, though.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 26, 2013)

New PB: 17.48. Been about two months since 21.51. Last layer helped. I had Fw R U R' U' Fw'. Then u perm.

B D' F2 L D L2 D' L2 F' L F2 D' R U2 R' D R2 B U2 F R2 F D' F' L'


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 26, 2013)

Smiles said:


> Omg after a few days of trying to figure out those tutorials I finally solved a cube blindfolded.
> The memorizing took too long so I didn't record it, so technically this is speedBLD. 9:56.27
> probably woulda been over 20 mins if i included the memo.


Isn't SpeedBLD memo more in the ~3 hour range?


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 26, 2013)

D R B' U' B' R' F2 L B' R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 7.89 wtf. Jperm and OLL skip. I couldn't reconstruct the solution, but the cross was not optimal. 3rd sub8.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2013)

Julian said:


> OH
> 
> 18.54 Ao5
> 19.49 Ao12



Practicing OH a lot?
You gonna sub-20 at WOF?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Practicing OH a lot?
> You gonna sub-20 at WOF?


TOW?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> TOW?



I'm stupid :fp


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 26, 2013)

http://cubemania.org/users/thenextfeliks/records/58567

First sub-1 ao5 and PB single by almost 10 seconds. I love similar fist.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 26, 2013)

300. 10.01 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 L U L B2 D' F2 L' R F' U'
Fullstep non-lucky no free pairs.
x2
R' D' L R'
U L' U L R' U R
L' U2 L2 U' L'
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
U2 R U R' U R U' R' y U' L' U L
l' U' L U' L' U2 l
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
60 Moves/10.01 = 6.0 TPS


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 26, 2013)

Megaminx avg12:

Average: 55.22
Standard Deviation: 3.07
Best Time: 50.45
Worst Time: 1:05.01
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	55.35	R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
2.	51.81	R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
3.	(50.45)	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
4.	56.88	R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
5.	50.52	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
6.	59.81	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
7.	51.68	R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
8.	(1:05.01)	R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
9.	1:00.13	R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
10.	58.73	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
11.	52.71	R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
12.	54.62	R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 26, 2013)

Roux

8.84 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B L F2 D' L' D L2 R' F' R' 


...First sub-12 single with this method lolol


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 26, 2013)

3x3 With Feet Mean of 3: 52.364
1. 54.657 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 B' L' U2 B' F2 R2 F2 U' R' 
2. 49.462 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U R' B' D B U2 B2 U' 
3. 52.972 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B F' U2 F2 R' B' L2 D2 U2 R' U' R2 B2 L' 
Pretty good, despite not being on video!


----------



## leonparfitt (Jan 26, 2013)

5x5 PB Single

First Sub 1:40:xx

1:39.95 Bw' Uw B2 U' Fw2 Uw' F2 B' Lw' R2 U2 L' Uw2 Dw' R2 F2 L R2 Rw F R2 U' D' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Dw' L2 Uw' F2 B Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 U' Dw2 Lw' U2 L' Dw' Uw2 Fw D' B' Uw F' Fw2 Uw' F Dw B' U Uw' D2 B2 Uw' F2 R


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 3x3 With Feet Mean of 3: 52.364
> 1. 54.657 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 B' L' U2 B' F2 R2 F2 U' R'
> 2. 49.462 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U R' B' D B U2 B2 U'
> 3. 52.972 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B F' U2 F2 R' B' L2 D2 U2 R' U' R2 B2 L'
> Pretty good, despite not being on video!



PB?


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 26, 2013)

14.00 ao50


----------



## ajayd (Jan 26, 2013)

broke all pb's today. 14.75 full step single with g perm


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 27, 2013)

Switched to Yau and my times dropped.
Avg of 12 PB

number of times: 23/23
best time: 40.87
worst time: 55.58

current avg5: 44.15 (σ = 1.64)
best avg5: 44.15 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 45.98 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 45.98 (σ = 2.07)

session avg: 47.04 (σ = 3.03)
session mean: 47.17


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 27, 2013)

3x3 OH:

http://cubemania.org/users/thenextfeliks/records/59650

Last was PB single. Last five were PB ao5. My hand is so tired.


----------



## Smiles (Jan 27, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Isn't SpeedBLD memo more in the ~3 hour range?



well i was doing regular BLD just with the memorization time not included, cause it was my first time trying to blind solve the whole cube and i didn't want the timer to run for so long.


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Practicing OH a lot?
> You gonna sub-20 at TOW?


Nope.
That'd be cool


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 27, 2013)

Average of 12: 34.31
1. 32.24 U D Rw2 R2 F' B Uw2 L' B2 D' Fw' Uw U D R2 Fw2 Uw F D2 F B' R Rw Uw' D2 L2 F L2 Rw' R' F U' L' Uw F2 Fw D2 Fw2 L Fw
2. 34.27 Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw' F' B' R U2 R Uw2 Fw D Rw Uw U2 L Fw2 U Rw2 L' D2 Fw' Uw2 U B' R' B' D' U' Uw2 L U' L' D2 B L' R' Uw2 U' Fw
3. 32.85 L Fw2 Uw' U2 D Fw L2 D' Rw' L F' Fw' Rw' U2 D2 B2 L Uw R Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F' Uw2 Fw U Uw2 Fw Rw2 B Uw' U' F D2 U' Fw' Rw' L2 U2 Uw
4. 37.40+ Rw2 D L2 D' Rw2 F U Fw Uw R F2 D' F2 L' R2 Rw2 F2 R' F2 Fw' B' U2 R L D2 Rw2 F2 L' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw' R D' F L D' Fw' D2
5. 34.15 F Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F' B2 U2 D' B2 L' B' Rw' F' R Rw U2 L2 Fw2 D2 F' U' B R2 L Fw2 U' B2 Uw' F' R Fw2 L' B' Uw2 L Uw' Fw' L Rw' B'
6. 34.88 Rw Uw D Fw R' B2 Rw2 B' Uw' U Rw' B U' Fw F' R' Fw2 Rw Uw' D2 U' R2 Fw R2 Rw' D' Uw2 F' Uw D2 R' D L2 R2 F' R U2 Rw2 L R
7. (30.87) D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B2 F' U F2 U' D2 R Rw' U2 Rw' F Uw2 L' Rw' Uw Rw Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 F U' D' B L' F' L' F2 D2 Rw' U' Fw' L2
8. 35.10 D2 Fw' R' B2 L2 Fw2 Rw Uw' U L2 Fw F R2 D B2 Uw2 R F2 B' Uw Rw B2 Rw' B2 D' Fw' Uw' Rw' R U R2 Rw2 F2 Fw' R' D' F R2 B' F'
9. 34.70 B2 R2 Fw' U' D' Uw2 L Rw' R2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 Uw' Rw' Fw' F2 R' L D' R2 B2 L' R Fw' B Rw' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw' B2 D2 L' Rw2 B R Uw'
10. 32.17 Fw2 L2 F' Fw R' D2 F' L Uw D F2 Fw' D R' D' B' Rw Uw B' U L' D2 U2 Uw2 Fw' R' U2 B U' F' R' Fw' B' F2 Rw' F' R L2 U Fw
11. (39.76+) F' Rw B' D2 Rw D' F2 B' Uw L2 F' Fw' R Fw2 U2 R' B2 Rw2 B Uw D' R' D' F Fw2 R2 L' U' Fw' Rw L' R F2 Rw Fw' R' Uw' Fw2 B D'
12. 35.33 D2 Fw Uw2 B2 R' F L2 B' U2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw2 L' Uw' F' R' U B2 Fw F2 Uw2 L Uw' L F B Uw Rw Fw' F2 Rw L2 R D' Rw B2 U D Fw'


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2013)

So I did a bit more not practicing OH.

Average of 5: 18.17
1. 18.93 F' U2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F L2 U2 F' D F R2 D' R2 B R2 F2 L 
2. 18.22 U' B D' L F2 D L D2 B' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R2 
3. (23.81) B D2 B L2 F D2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 D' R' U' F2 D U' B' U L2 
4. 17.35 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F' R' U' L2 F D2 B2 L2 D R 
5. (16.67) U F2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R F2 R B R' U L' B2 U2 R


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 27, 2013)

9.554 OH single.


----------



## istanful (Jan 27, 2013)

*Sv: Accomplishment Thread*

Sub 55 megaminx ao5 on video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YhDsRHW2cY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 27, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> No worries. Just to be sure, I did 15551 solves this morning, so I'm sure to get an LL skip my first solve in comp



Ugh..looks like I miscalculated. Got an LL skip while practising before finals today (scramble from jjTimer on my phone).

Did get a 10.35 avg in the finals and won the competition though, so all's good


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 27, 2013)

^ a big grats again. Could've been even better if Lawrence didn't squeal. 

Did quite well for big cubes and megaminx (I'm very inconsistent at home), and I had my second fastest time on 6x6 ever on the first solve. Minx was consistent too. I suppose adopting a 'not giving any f***s' attitude is a real help.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Stuff I achieved at Taylor's Cube Open 2013:

12.27 3x3 single
58.22 4x4 single with 1:05.52 average
2:03.13 5x5 single (new overall PB)
1:28.03 3BLD
1:59.08 Mega single, 2:08.23 average
3.61 Pyra single with 5.77 ultimate-fail NR average (NR is 5.76)
9.15 clock NR single and 10.24 NR average
4:37.84 6x6 mo3 (new overall PB)
25.65 Square-1 single with 57.11 average (both overall PBs)


----------



## Username (Jan 27, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Stuff I achieved at Taylor's Cube Open 2013:
> 
> 12.27 3x3 single
> 58.22 4x4 single with 1:05.52 average
> ...



Awesome! You'll get the Pyra NR next time, for sure


----------



## applemobile (Jan 27, 2013)

Pb Ao12 and Adv of 5. Was right after a terrible warm up sup 20 ao5 :lol:

number of times: 16/16
best time: 13.39
worst time: 22.16

current avg5: 18.40 (σ = 1.76)
best avg5: 15.96 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 17.42 (σ = 1.98)
best avg12: 16.80 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 17.57 (σ = 2.13)
session mean: 17.59


[14.50, 17.56, 16.83, 16.13, 14.91], 18.06, 14.78, (20.68), 19.73, 19.06, (13.39), 16.41


----------



## Username (Jan 27, 2013)

New 3x3 PB single: 16.93. Video coming soon probably (=got it on tape, let's see the quality)



Spoiler


----------



## Iggy (Jan 27, 2013)

4:30.85 6x6 PB mo3.


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2013)

More OH, lol.

13.54 L' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 R F2 R' F' R' U2 L' D L F L2 F

x2 y D2 R2 U' F' r
(z2 y) U' R2 U
R' x U' R2 U R' U' R U
z' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

alg.garron



Spoiler



RURURURURURURURUURURURURURUR


----------



## Mikel (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally a sub-15 average of 5 for 3x3!! Plus other Personal Bests as well.

Ao5: 14.98
(13.46), 16.61, (18.33), 14.28, 14.06

Ao12: 15.88 (First sub-16)
15.56, 15.91, 16.08, 16.72, 16.13, (21.78), (13.46), 16.61, 18.33, 14.28, 14.06, 15.15

Ao100: 17.40

Ao200: 17.88


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 27, 2013)

I am so happy that I got my first sub-minute average!

Jan 27, 2013 10:22:24 AM - 11:32:37 AM

Mean: 54.67
Standard deviation: 8.66
Best Time: 40.15
Worst Time: 77.48

Best average of 5: 45.93
15-19 - (40.15) 43.65 44.54 (62.55) 49.61

Best average of 12: 51.66
12-23 - 51.49 59.19 53.27 (40.15) 43.65 44.54 (62.55) 49.61 50.66 57.06 54.64 52.53



Spoiler



1. 77.48 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F R' U' B2 D' B D2 U2 F' L' U2
2. 42.57 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D F L' D F U' R F U F2 D2
3. 58.87 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D U' R2 U2 R' B' F2 R B' F2 U L2 B' L'
4. 59.85 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' L' U2 R F R' U2 F2 L U'
5. 54.35 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L' D' R B' D R2 U2 R L' B U'
6. 43.38 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U2 L' F U' R' D' R2 U B' R2 F2 U
7. 50.96 R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' D U2 B' R F2 D' L' F
8. 62.22 D R2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 D L2 U2 R F' L' U F U2 B2 D2 B' R D2
9. 54.94 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R U' R F' U' B' F U' R2 B2 U'
10. 54.09 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 U' F' D R' F L' B' D2 R' U2 B U2
11. 67.89 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B' D F' U R' D2 F U F2 U
12. 51.49 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 R' D' L U' R' F D' U2 R L U'
13. 59.19 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U R' L F R D2 F' D2 L2 U B' D2
14. 53.27 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F R' D L D' F U' L
15. 40.15 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L' F2 R2 B L F2 D' U F2
16. 43.65 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 U L' F L' B D F2 D L D' U
17. 44.54 D' F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U' F L' D' R' L D' B L' D2 B' U
18. 62.55 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B D U B' L' U2 F2 L' B' F
19. 49.61 F2 D L2 F2 D2 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 L' F U B D2 U' R2 B' L' B' L'
20. 50.66 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L' F L D2 B2 L' B U R' D
21. 57.06 B2 D R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 R L' D' F' D2 R U R2 F U' L'
22. 54.64 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B F' D' L' U' F2 U2 B' R' F'
23. 52.53 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D L U F L2 D R' D L2 B L2 D'
24. 66.32 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' L U' L U L' D2 L U' B


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 28, 2013)

PB Ao12: 14.84

17.67, 14.29, 17.76, (11.61), 15.94, 14.31, 12.54, 14.68, 15.05, 14.04, (17.89), 12.09

Could have been much better, but I failed on the next two solves in the average... oh well. Still happy.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 28, 2013)

qcube 2x2 2gen:fp

Best time: 0.194 (solution was RU'R' I think)

Best avg5: 2.334 2.577 (4.209) 1.270 (0.194) => 2.060

Best avg12: 2.145 2.552 2.852 4.166 2.334 2.577 (4.209) 1.270 (0.194) 4.001 2.214 3.107 => 2.722

lol

Edit: Massive facepalm. Didn't realise the sim was on 2gen :fp knew something was wrong when I came back and got like 6 sunes in a row


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 28, 2013)

Just broke all my OH PBs in preparation for Harvard.

Mean: 26.80
Standard deviation: 4.38
Best Time: 17.43
Worst Time: 41.28

Best average of 5: 22.73


Spoiler: Solves 31-35



31-35 - 23.57 22.62 (25.98) (20.63) 22.00



Best average of 12: 23.88


Spoiler: Solves 26-37



26-37 - (17.43) 23.06 22.55 25.01 (35.10) 23.57 22.62 25.98 20.63 22.00 29.21 24.12





Spoiler: All solves (57)



1. 23.18 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R' U L' F' D B D' L'
2. 26.14 R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 R U' F' R2 L2 U' R D
3. 23.77 D2 R2 F2 D U F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R' U' B2 F R' U2 B' F2 U R'
4. 26.20 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 U' F2 L2 F R2 L' B' R2
5. 41.28 D B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' D U' F2 R' D2 F' D
6. 31.07 R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' U L2 F' R' B D' F R'
7. 26.13 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F' R2 L' F' U2 B2 L' D F D U'
8. 34.18 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L' B' D2 R L B' R D2 L
9. 23.47 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L F R2 D' R2 B R' D R2 U2
10. 26.53 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B R2 L' U' F2 D' R2 D F L'
11. 27.22 F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 L' B' R2 L F' L' B2 R F' D2
12. 27.72 F2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' B U' L2 B' R L2 B' F U' B'
13. 23.19 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D U2 B2 U B2 L' R2 F' U F2 R' D2 R2 D2
14. 29.89 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L D B R2 F' L2 U' R2 L' F' U'
15. 30.80 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R' D F R B R2 B U L' B U
16. 24.78 U R2 U B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' R U R D F' R2 D2 U' F L U'
17. 18.87 F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F' L2 B2 D' F2 R D' U R2 B U2
18. 25.94 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U R' D' U' F' R D U R2 U L'
19. 25.16 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' U2 R U F' L' U2 B D' L' U2 R L'
20. 23.31 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 R' B U' R2 D' U' L2 U' B F L2
21. 25.46 D R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 L' U2 R2 B' D' R' L' D2 R' L2
22. 26.19 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 L' B' D2 U' B2 D' U R' U'
23. 25.15 D' R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 L B R' F' L2 U B2 D R' B U'
24. 28.16 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 R B2 F' L' B2 L2 U' F' D B' U
25. 31.52 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' R' B2 F' R' U' B2 U
26. 17.43 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' B L F' U' R B' R2 F2 L2 F2 U'
27. 23.06 R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 B' F2 L D' L' B F L
28. 22.55 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 D F' L D2 U R2 L' B U R2 D
29. 25.01 R2 D' R2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F L F' U L F2 L' U' B' L
30. 35.10 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B' R F U2 F' D B2 R U' L'
31. 23.57 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 U2 F' D2 U L' B F' U' R L2 U2
32. 22.62 D L2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B' D' L' D' L U B' U2 L' U2
33. 25.98 D' B2 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B' F R' F2 D' B U B' R2
34. 20.63 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 L B R' F L2 F' U F2 L2
35. 22.00 U B2 R2 D U2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B' U' F2 D' B2 U' F' R' L' F U'
36. 29.21 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 R L' U' B' D2 F' L' B2 R F' R2
37. 24.12 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R' D B D' R' U' F' L B' U
38. 30.76 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 U R' B U2 L' B R' L U F2 R
39. 24.76 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 B D' U' B' R' B U' L'
40. 22.54 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D F' R B U B2 R B' U B' R2
41. 28.57 U B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R' U R2 F' U' L' F D2 R'
42. 23.92 D2 R2 D' U' F2 D L2 U B2 L' B' U B2 D' U' R' D' F' L' U'
43. 27.69 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 D F U' B2 R2 U2 B' L F2 D'
44. 28.96 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R' D' L' B D' L D B2 R D U'
45. 25.56 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L' B' R2 D' B D' B F2 R' L U'
46. 26.71 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D' U' L B F' D2 L' B' D' F' D2 R2 U
47. 23.01 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U B D' L D' F' R F' L' B' F'
48. 34.59 R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 B U L U' R' D L2 U' R'
49. 27.83 R2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 F' D' R2 F' U R' F' R B' D' L'
50. 24.09 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B' L F' D R L U' B L B' D2
51. 26.65 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R D B L' F2 R U' B D2 F2 U
52. 26.83 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 F' L B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U
53. 28.59 B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L D L2 F' R B' L' D' U'
54. 27.65 U' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U L F2 R' D' B U' F' L U' B' U
55. 35.33 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 U R2 D' L' D R2 L2 D R' B' L2 D' U'
56. 36.85 R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R D' B L' F' R B2 L F D U
57. 30.30 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 F' R' B U' L B R' B2 L' D


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 28, 2013)

7.07 F D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F D L' B2 L' D2 B2 U R' B'

x2 y' // inspection
B2 R' F2 D2 F2 D' // Xcross
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R U2' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U y R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' U // ELL
alg.garron

Quite lucky, but everything was planned.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2013)

3x3sim

Current average of 5: 8.662, 8.116, 8.455, (8.023), (14.263) = 8.411


----------



## Julian (Jan 28, 2013)

FINALLY

Average of 5: 9.76
1. 9.15 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 F' R2 U F2 R B2 F U' L2 R' B F2 
2. (11.83) U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B D L2 D' F R U L' R' 
3. 9.81 L2 U L' B' R2 F L' F U R U2 R2 L F2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 R' 
4. (9.09) L2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F R2 D2 F' U' F' D U B2 L R' U' R B2 
5. 10.31 F L2 B R2 D' R F U' F U2 R D2 R' L2 D2 L' F2 B2 R2

I'm not exaggerating when I say that I've had at least 10 sub 10.4s. It was getting really ridiculous.



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 9.15



R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 F' R2 U F2 R B2 F U' L2 R' B F2

y' U' R U2 l (U' D) x D'
U2 y' R U R'
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
L U L'
L' U L U y' R U R'
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2

alg.garron
44 moves HTM (cancelled), 4.81 TPS





Spoiler: 11.83



U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B D L2 D' F R U L' R'

z2 L2 F' R' y R' D
U y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' L' U' L2 U L'
U2 L' U L U' R U R'
U y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U

alg.garron
60 moves HTM (cancelled), 5.07 TPS





Spoiler: 9.81



L2 U L' B' R2 F L' F U R U2 R2 L F2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 R'

y2 F L F (U D') F R'
U R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
U L U' L' y' R U R'
U' R' U R
U L' U' L U L' U' L
f R U R' U' f'
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' f R f'

alg.garron
57 moves HTM (cancelled), 5.81 TPS





Spoiler: 9.09



L2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F R2 D2 F' U' F' D U B2 L R' U' R B2

x2 U R2 D' R D'
L' U' L U y' L U L'
U' L' U L U y' L U' L'
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U' y' R' U R U' R' U R
U f R U R' U' f'
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

alg.garron
55 moves HTM (cancelled), 6.05 TPS





Spoiler: 10.31



F L2 B R2 D' R F U' F U2 R D2 R' L2 D2 L' F2 B2 R2 

y D F' R' D L' D'
R' U R2 U' R'
y R U R'
U' L U' L' U L U L'
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U

alg.garron
60 moves HTM (cancelled), 5.82 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 28, 2013)

Julian said:


> FINALLY
> 
> Average of 5: 9.76
> 1. 9.15 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 F' R2 U F2 R B2 F U' L2 R' B F2
> ...



Congratz! Now go for sub-10 avg12


----------



## Julian (Jan 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Congratz! Now go for sub-10 avg12


Yep


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 29, 2013)

OH PB

Average of 5: 15.99
1. (15.45) U2 R B' L' F' U R' D R2 F U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 
2. 16.46 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F' R' D' L' D F' U2 F2 U2 R 
3. 15.55 U' L2 B U' F L' U2 R' L2 F' U2 D F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D' 
4. (17.55) B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' U' R2 F2 L' F U2 B F' L' D' F D' B' 
5. 15.95 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L U R B2 F2 U' R' B L2 U' F


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Julian said:


> I'm not exaggerating when I say that I've had at least 10 sub 10.4s. It was getting really ridiculous.



Yeah it's pretty annoying, before I got my first sub 10 average of 12 on sim, I had 7 sub 10.1 avg12s (10.02, 10.02, 10.03, 10.05, 10.05, 10.07, 10.08 I think), then I finally got 9.85


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 29, 2013)

2H 6.59 with PLL skip after CLS

F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R D2 L2 F' U2 L R' F U

EOL: z2 L’ U D’ F’ U’ R2 D’
Rest of Cross: R’ U’ L2 
Right Side: U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R2 U R’ U R U R’ 
Left Side + CLS setup: U2 L’ U L2 U’ L’ 
CLS + PLL skip: y’ U2 R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ 
AUF: U2


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 29, 2013)

Got an OH PB while eating a popsicle in the other hand.


----------



## timeless (Jan 29, 2013)

timeless said:


> PB AO5: 18.64
> 1. 19.41 B R' F2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 D' L B' D' R' B2 D F2 L2 F B' D' L2 R' U D' L2
> 2. 17.79 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U F' R2 U2 F' L2 D B2 R U L' F2 U2 D L' R2 B' U B2
> 3. (22.76) U2 L F R B2 L D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B' F U F2 L U' B F' R B D' U' R
> ...



Average of 5: 18.49
1. (16.32) F L' B' R2 B' D R2 F2 R' U2 D2 B2 F' U B' D2 B2 L' U' L2 B2 D' L' B' F2 
2. 16.44 B' D2 B D' R D L2 R2 F' D' B' D2 B2 U R' U2 D2 B2 F2 U B D' L' R B 
3. 21.14 R B2 F' U B2 D2 L B F' D L' B L' B D' R2 U2 F' D' B' U2 L' R2 B R2 
4. (21.35) B U2 R L D F' U2 F' U2 D' F2 R' F' L F D2 L2 U2 F B2 L' R' F R' B2 
5. 17.88 R' U' L2 F R B D' B2 F R2 F' R' F2 L B R2 F2 D' L' D2 B' U' L R D2


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 29, 2013)

4x4 sim 53.67


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 29, 2013)

First sub minute average of 12 tonight. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube one-handed
Jan 28, 2013 9:51:21 PM - 10:53:58 PM

Mean: 64.96
Standard deviation: 11.61
Best Time: 48.00
Worst Time: 102.06

Best average of 5: 53.12
8-12 - (56.76) 54.48 (48.00) 50.33 54.57

Best average of 12: 59.02
6-17 - 58.29 63.21 56.76 54.48 (48.00) 50.33 54.57 64.29 67.41 (74.90) 64.59 56.33

1. 59.16 F2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U F2 U B' L' U F' D' B' U2 F' D F2 D
2. 59.05 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R D2 B2 D' R2 B R' F R2 U2 R'
3. 68.67 B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U F2 U' R B D' B L' B L U2 L2 F D
4. 68.47 D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 U L F' D2 U R' U2 B' R2 D2 R' U'
5. 76.17 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U L D' F R2 B2 R D2 U B L2 U
6. 58.29 U B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B U2 F' L B' F2 R' L' D' L
7. 63.21 F2 D B2 D U2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 R F D' U' F2 R' U2 B' U' F2 D
8. 56.76 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U F2 R' U' R D2 B L2 D F2 L F' D'
9. 54.48 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' U2 R L2 F' U2 L F2 L2 D' L' D2 U'
10. 48.00 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 D' B D B2 F2 R2 L' U L2 B' L2
11. 50.33 B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L B' F' D' F' L2 F' U2 B L2 U'
12. 54.57 U R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U L' U' R2 F2 R' U B2 R B' D' U2
13. 64.29 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U F2 U' B D' F2 L2 B D R F' R U2
14. 67.41 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 B' D F L D2 R' D2 B F U2
15. 74.90 L2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L B' U2 F2 U' L D' U' F' L U
16. 64.59 U2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' D' L U' F' D' U' F' U2 L2 U'
17. 56.33 U' B2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 D' F2 U R' U B D B U2 L2 B F D' U
18. 102.06 B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L' F2 L' D F' L2 U' F' L' F
19. 65.01 U B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' L' U2 B2 F R2 L2 U' B2 L' U'
20. 72.33 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 D U L2 B2 R' F' D' U R' F2 R B' U L' D
21. 83.37 D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 D F' U2 L D' R' F' U' R2 U' B' F2
22. 71.17 U2 R2 L2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 D2 L F2 R' F' R L D F L U'
23. 68.84 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U R' B R2 F' R2 U' B' F' U L2
24. 51.61 L2 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D U' F2 U' B' D B2 L B2 D F' R2 B L' D'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 29, 2013)

Square 1.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 504/506
best time: 14.96
worst time: 1:37.40

current mo3: 33.64 (σ = 4.11)
best mo3: 22.25 (σ = 4.33)

current avg5: 29.66 (σ = 5.93)
best avg5: 22.61 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 30.60 (σ = 5.54)
best avg12: 27.46 (σ = 4.83)

current avg50: 30.03 (σ = 5.86)
best avg50: 29.56 (σ = 5.96)

current avg100: 30.80 (σ = 5.33)
best avg100: 30.78 (σ = 5.34)

session avg: 32.47 (σ = 5.82)
session mean: 32.69


----------



## Julian (Jan 29, 2013)

20.94 OH Ao100


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAY

5.94 3x3 single   



Spoiler












Scramble: U' R2 U R2 D R2 D2 F' D' R' D' U2 R F D2 B R2 U'
XCross: x2 R' F R F' R' F2 x'
F2L 2: y U R U' R' y2 U y R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L 3: R U' R' L U' L' U y R' U R
F2L 4: y' U2 R U R'
LL: U F' L F R' F' L' F R U'

yay autoreconstructor

wot. just got another 5.94  0.001 slower though 



Spoiler











Scramble: L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' F D' R' D F R' F' L2 D' B2 L' R
Cross: y' z D F R' L U' L' D2
F2L 1: y U' R' U' R
F2L 2: y' U R' U R
F2L 3: U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L
F2L 4: U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
LL: U2 M U M' U2 M U M' U2


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pyraminx average of 5. Easiest scrambles ever. 

Average of 5: 3.80
1. 3.46 U B R' U L R U B' l b' 
2. 3.76 U' L' U B' U R' B' L l b u' 
3. (5.07) L' U' R B U' R' B U' l r' u 
4. 4.18 U' L' B U' B U L' U l r b' 
5. (2.12) B U' L' B L B L' B' u'

EDIT: 
average of 5 and 12 PB
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.12
worst time: 10.99

current avg5: 6.36 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 3.75 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 4.97 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 4.97 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 4.97 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 5.23


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2013)

Turns out I don't need to start practising again - my cube just sucks 

7.51, 8.00, 8.79, 8.71, 8.56, 7.49, 7.92, 9.00, (7.09), 7.66, (10.00), 7.55, = 8.12


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 29, 2013)

What is your last layer method?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 29, 2013)

Square 1.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 592/594
best time: 14.96
worst time: 1:37.40

current mo3: 30.18 (σ = 5.99)
best mo3: 19.60 (σ = 3.00)

current avg5: 32.09 (σ = 2.77)
best avg5: 22.40 (σ = 2.77)

current avg12: 28.93 (σ = 4.50)
best avg12: 26.44 (σ = 4.11)

current avg50: 29.64 (σ = 4.69)
best avg50: 28.59 (σ = 4.64)

current avg100: 29.41 (σ = 4.91)
best avg100: 29.03 (σ = 5.01)

session avg: 31.96 (σ = 5.70)
session mean: 32.17


----------



## soup (Jan 30, 2013)

Accomplishment and failure at the same time.. 

Accomplishment: New best for 5x5x5; 3.012 minutes. See here

Failure: Missed a sub-3 solve by 0.71 seconds..


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 30, 2013)

6.003 single.

Scramble: B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 R' F' R2 B2 D L2 B U2 L2 F2 D L'
XXCross: x2 y' D' F U' R2 U R2 U R'
F2L 3: y2 R' U R F' U' F
F2L 4: y U R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r
PLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U
60 moves/6.003 = 9.995 tps 

Yesterday, my single PB was 6.32, and I've beaten it 3 times today


----------



## Riley (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay! First sub 1:20 megaminx single: 1:16.31.

Insanely fast F2L and S2L for me, I got to LL at 1 minute. I don't know the other splits. LL was 4-look.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 30, 2013)

Square 1.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 672/674
best time: 14.46
worst time: 1:37.40

current mo3: 24.69 (σ = 4.65)
best mo3: 16.34 (σ = 2.11)

current avg5: 27.24 (σ = 2.91)
best avg5: 18.92 (σ = 3.15)

current avg12: 24.69 (σ = 5.34)
best avg12: 24.69 (σ = 5.34)

current avg50: 27.13 (σ = 4.64)
best avg50: 26.79 (σ = 4.70)

current avg100: 27.99 (σ = 4.72)
best avg100: 27.99 (σ = 4.72)

session avg: 31.41 (σ = 5.66)
session mean: 31.63


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 30, 2013)

[29/01/2013 19:34:11] 5BLD: why am i sofast now
[29/01/2013 19:34:16] 5BLD: 6.71 avg12


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> [29/01/2013 19:34:11] 5BLD: why am i sofast now
> [29/01/2013 19:34:16] 5BLD: 6.71 avg12



Wat

Also, 2:07.81 mega PB avg12 with 2:01.22 PB avg5. The avg5 could've been sub-2 if I didn't lock up. 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:44.71
worst time: 2:25.15

current avg5: 2:12.04 (σ = 10.87)
best avg5: 2:01.22 (σ = 5.69)

current avg12: 2:07.81 (σ = 9.05)
best avg12: 2:07.81 (σ = 9.05)

session avg: 2:07.81 (σ = 9.05)
session mean: 2:07.33

2:05.84, 2:09.52, 1:54.66, 2:16.80, 1:44.71, 2:06.66, 2:13.19, 2:01.69, 1:55.31, 2:23.36, 2:25.15, 2:11.06


----------



## Darthriahuz (Jan 30, 2013)

So you did get a sub 1 minute.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2013)

Darthriahuz said:


> So you did get a sub 1 minute.



Sub-1? Do you mean sub-2?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 30, 2013)

First sq1 session since Leicester, probably. I'm still moderately fast:

session avg: 12.39 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 11.26 (σ = 0.36)
best avg12: 11.67 (σ = 0.87)

12.81, 14.28, 13.38, 12.57, 10.96, 12.75, 13.32, 14.60, (15.60), 11.79, 10.77, (15.43), 13.22, 12.91, 11.24, 14.01, (8.74), 14.75, 12.02, 12.19, 12.41, 11.28, 12.89, 11.86, 11.77, 12.08, 14.12, 12.55, 13.32, 11.99, 11.31, 12.54, (7.87), 10.93, 12.30, 11.42, 13.61, 10.85, 11.52, 10.50, 13.33, 12.76, 12.41, 14.17, 10.64, 12.02, 13.25, 10.07, (16.39), 12.43, 13.46, 11.13, (9.24)

Hands are too cold now.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 30, 2013)

U2 L B L2 D R' U F' L F' R2 D2 L2 B U2 D2 B' R2 F' U2

*5.74*

z'y2R2F
U'R'UR2Ur
U' RUR'URU'R'URU2R'
U2MU'M' - U2M'U2M - UM2U2


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 30, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> U2 L B L2 D R' U F' L F' R2 D2 L2 B U2 D2 B' R2 F' U2
> 
> *5.74*
> 
> ...



almost the same solution. 3.90. also if i did different blocks i could get a cmll skip, like i tried after

x2z'R2'F
U'R'UR2Ur
RU2R'U'RUR'U'R'
U'MUM'U2M'U2MU'M2


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 30, 2013)

3.9??? :O


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 30, 2013)

FAAAAAAAAKE


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 30, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> FAAAAAAAAKE



Now i know why i lost motivation the faster i got. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Julian (Jan 30, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Now i know why i lost motivation the faster i got. Thanks a lot.


I'm pretty sure he's joking.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 30, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Now i know why i lost motivation the faster i got. Thanks a lot.



if only i was serious :<

i can't even turn a piece in 3.9


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 30, 2013)

1. 9.55 L2 U L' B R2 D2 B' F2 U F2 U F' L' B2 U D B' R' B F2 L' F2 L' U' L 
z2 D2 R' F' L'
y' U L' U L
R U' R' y U L' U L
U' R U' R'
y U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U M L' U2 L U L' U L U M'
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2
52 Moves /9.55 = 5.44 Tps 
2nd fullstep sub 10. No xcross or skips, but one freepair


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 30, 2013)

8:28.xx. First ever megaminx solve. Also got a stackmat timer. But it is not working. The lights light up without me touching the hand pads. Idk what to do.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 30, 2013)

very easy
Average of 5: 12.15
1. (10.54) (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, -3) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)
2. (14.48) (-3, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
3. 10.84 accidentally hit the space bar when scrambling so i dont have the scramble 
4. 13.42 (0, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -2)
5. 12.18 (-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (5, 0) / (6, 0)

/s in solutions: 16, 23, - , 23, 17


----------



## elrog (Jan 31, 2013)

I am a pretty new cuber (I started a year ago) and I love it! I fiigured out the 3x3 halfway on my own. After I learned the begginers solution with some minor improvements I went on to learn advanced version of the heise method. Since I have figured out every new cube I got on my own including 4x4 (I found ways to get around parity), Megaminx, Pyramix, 2x2, mf8 mars, and others which I do not know the name of. So far my best time is only 27 seconds, but I`m more interested in coming up with my own methods than I am speedsolving. I have greatly enjoyed my cubing experience so far and I hope the same for you. :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 31, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> very easy
> Average of 5: 12.15
> 1. (10.54) (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, -3) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)
> 2. (14.48) (-3, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
> ...



Onice



5BLD said:


> Now i know why i lost motivation the faster i got. Thanks a lot.



I would be flattered by stuff like that if I were you.


----------



## Julian (Jan 31, 2013)

OH

17.93 Ao5
19.31 Ao12
20.75 Ao100


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 31, 2013)

6:28.xx. Megaminx PB. 5th solve. Hope to get a lot faster soon. "f2l" is so bad for me. Recog sucks. My ll is about 45 seconds (beginner method)


----------



## Julian (Jan 31, 2013)

8.09 U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L U2 F U2 L2 D B' L F' U L'

z2 R D' R2
U' y' R' U' R
R U R' U R U' R'
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L
U y' U R' U' R
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Part of a 10.00 Ao5


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 31, 2013)

2:07.15 K5


----------



## qqwref (Jan 31, 2013)

elrog said:


> I went on to learn advanced version of the heise method [...] So far my best time is only 27 seconds


Well THERE'S your problem.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 31, 2013)

26.78 R2 B' Uw2 R Fw' F' L' Rw2 D2 Fw D R' Fw Uw' D' R' Rw' D2 U2 Fw2 B2 L2 D Fw' B' Uw' F' Fw2 U F Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw' U Fw R2 Fw2 
yay, sub 27 at last


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 31, 2013)

just replaced my stackmat batteries, and am timing PLLs again. My tps has improved quite a bit. Aperm 0.71, Lperm from back 0.88, Hperm 0.91, Fperm bar on right 1.44, 4x4 PP 1.47.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

New Pb's for my 6th week week of speed cubing, for 5, 12 and 50 

Week6 - 3x3: pb 27.98 secs, Ao5 32.84, Ao12 35.95, Ao50 38.43

Last Week - 3x3: pb 32.22, Ao5 36.88, Ao12 39.27

And looking for a Sub 30avg of 5 in 3 weeks


----------



## Darthriahuz (Jan 31, 2013)

Oops i mean sub 2 minutes.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2013)

1:58.53 Megaminx avg5.  My first sub 2 avg5.


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2013)

I decided to do some megaminx for the first time in a few weeks and got some PB's.

Watch out good megaminxers, I might be joining you soon.

Best Average of 5: 1:14.75
Best Average of 12: 1:21.77
Individual Times:
1:23.85, 1:27.91, (1:33.03), 1:28.26, 1:25.18, 1:16.33, 1:27.66, *1:24.23, 1:14.71, (1:12.77), 1:12.86, 1:16.68


*


----------



## CHJ (Jan 31, 2013)

9.97 OH - D2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L2 R' D2 L F' R' B L2 D' B F' L R2

ridiculously easy scramble, meaning my OH single is only 0.2s slower than my 2H single

solution:-
Xcross: y R' U' R2 U' R
F2L 2: y U' L' U L
F2L 3: y R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' y L' U' L U2
F2L 4: y L' U L U y' R U' R' U
ZBLL: R U' L' U R' U' L U2


----------



## qqwref (Jan 31, 2013)

emolover said:


> I decided to do some megaminx for the first time in a few weeks and got some PB's.
> 
> Watch out good megaminxers, I might be joining you soon.
> 
> ...


Ooh nice, if these times are real then you're about as fast as me now (better avg5, worse avg12).


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Ooh nice, if these times are real then you're about as fast as me now (better avg5, worse avg12).



Hold on, they are real. I haven't lied about my times for at the least six months.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally learned how to solve megaminx!


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 31, 2013)

NOOOO! I want sub 10!

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.65
worst time: 14.58

current avg5: 12.39 (σ = 1.50)
best avg5: 8.80 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 11.09 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 9.33 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 10.14 (σ = 1.13)
best avg100: 10.14 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 10.14 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 10.19


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 1, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> NOOOO! I want sub 10!
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> ...



Two words for you: SLOWN DOWN!
Another two words for you: Good average


----------



## Hershey (Feb 1, 2013)

OH 10.21 single.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2013)

5x5x5 improvements~

number of times: 68/68
best time: 1:10.05

best avg5: 1:15.60 (σ = 2.84)
1:14.51, 1:13.47, 1:18.83, (1:21.99), (1:12.16)

best avg12: 1:17.28 (σ = 2.31)
1:18.57, 1:17.59, 1:18.64, 1:12.99, 1:18.99, (1:11.48), (1:25.19), 1:18.47, 1:17.35, 1:13.02, 1:18.84, 1:18.30

session avg: 1:20.19 (σ = 4.24)
session mean: 1:20.59


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 1, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 5x5x5 improvements~



Aw come on, just compete again.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 1, 2013)

even easier

Average of 5: 11.72
1. 9.57 (1, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)
2. 13.41 (1, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) /
3. (14.36) (1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) /
4. 12.17 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (5, -1) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, -3) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)
5. (9.25) (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (6, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0)

19.6 /s per solve


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Aw come on, just compete again.


And how am I supposed to get there?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2013)

Clock PB avg5, avg12 and avg100:

number of times: 95/100
best time: 6.61
worst time: 14.41

current avg5: 9.84 (σ = 2.41)
best avg5: 7.63 (σ = 1.55)

current avg12: 9.27 (σ = 2.15)
best avg12: 8.65 (σ = 1.00)

current avg50: 9.27 (σ = 1.36)
best avg50: 9.27 (σ = 1.36)

current avg100: 9.49 (σ = 1.59)
best avg100: 9.49 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 9.49 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 9.34

9.96, 10.46, 9.46, 9.52, 6.66, 6.81, 13.97, 6.61, 9.41, 8.75, 9.36, 10.30, 8.41, 12.18, 7.77, 10.27, 7.27, 9.65, 9.83, 8.33, 8.21, 10.58, 7.53, 10.41, 7.66, 11.11, 9.05, 8.78, 9.03, 11.96, 7.97, 7.38, 8.59, 10.69, 12.71, 9.25, 12.22, 9.02, DNF(12.25), 8.40, 8.02, 7.93, 9.52, 14.41, 9.96, 10.36, 11.31, 8.72, DNF(8.06), DNF(9.71), 10.63, 9.06, 11.11, 11.38, 8.38, 8.38, 9.05, 9.02, DNF(7.30), 7.93, 7.08, 7.80, 8.72, 8.90, 8.94, 12.09, 10.72, 9.40, 9.46, 10.09, 11.08, 10.97, 7.68, 10.50, 7.13, 9.00, 8.86, 6.97, 8.68, 9.80, 9.63, 7.58, 8.16, 10.93, 10.69, 8.43, 10.21, 8.11, 7.88, 9.61, DNF(8.93), 7.38, 7.88, 7.06, 10.08, 8.02, 8.93, 13.25, 6.63, 12.58


----------



## omer (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes!!! first sub-30 ZZ solve 29.33  Full-step... first time I did the EOline very quickly (and it wasn't even easy), really showed me the potential of this method.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2013)

My best 4x4 session ever. Finally got a sub 1 avg5 and also almost sub 1 avg12. 

number of times: 17/17
best time: 55.19
worst time: 1:16.44

current avg5: 1:06.35 (σ = 3.94)
best avg5: 57.85 (σ = 1.13)

current avg12: 1:02.11 (σ = 5.18)
best avg12: 1:00.38 (σ = 3.99)

session avg: 1:02.64 (σ = 5.48)

session mean: 1:03.02

1:01.27, 1:14.15, 59.91, 1:05.56, 57.63, 1:01.65, 56.52, 58.36, 1:16.44, 56.56, 58.63, 55.19, 1:00.22, 1:08.78, 1:08.47, 1:01.80, 1:10.15


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 1, 2013)

555

Average of 5: 1:08.96
1. (1:12.05) d' U2 R' f L2 d' B d' D' b2 F' u2 R f u2 U2 b' r2 L b2 B2 l2 u' D2 d2 f2 r' b2 d2 R F' d' u' L B' L' U F' b' U' L' U2 L F2 u2 D2 l r' L2 b D f2 F2 U2 f2 R2 F2 L' l' R' 
2. 1:09.19 R' d' D L2 R' r l B2 R' u' D' r f2 u2 f2 B d2 u F' b L l' b' L' U2 D' R' l2 b U2 R2 f2 R' D2 B' D' b' L2 b2 f' U2 F' D f U' B d R b2 R L U' u2 d F2 U2 f2 F d2 r2 
3. 1:07.52 B f d' r2 f2 u L' f b' l2 b l2 b' L R2 f2 B2 u2 B' d' R2 D' F' L' b' L' l2 b2 U R' B d2 B' d2 R2 F' D' F' B' r R2 B2 R2 U r2 d' U' b D F2 L R' B' u r' l2 b l' u2 L 
4. 1:10.18 R' r U2 L2 f u' r B' L f' U r' B' l2 F' R f2 L2 f l U2 L F2 r L B2 b' l2 D' l R2 U2 L U' d' l B' l' b' U' D' B u' r L b' B' l' R' b R b' f2 L2 u d2 B2 D u f2 
5. (1:05.73) B' b2 U2 r' F R' r2 u' b2 r2 F D U l2 R2 f D' l2 d2 u r2 b' D2 B f' b2 F u2 R' d2 l D' U L' B' l' d D l U L2 l' B2 D2 l2 D U d R d U2 r U2 l' L' U2 D2 b2 L r' 

I also broke my avg of 12 pb, but I don't care about it so much because I think I should be able to get a sub 1:10 avg of 12 sooner or later


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally broke the sub14 barrier. Feels good man.

Mean: 13.93
Standard deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 10.20
Worst Time: 18.90

Best average of 5: 12.75


Spoiler: Solves 27-31



27-31 - 12.47 13.11 (10.91) (16.15) 12.67



Best average of 12: 13.57


Spoiler: Solves 21-32



21-32 - 12.30 14.95 14.37 14.62 13.74 14.12 12.47 13.11 (10.91) (16.15) 12.67 13.32





Spoiler: All solves (50)



1. 14.78 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 R2 D B D2 B' L2 D F' L B' L' D
2. 12.81 D' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 L B L2 B' D F R L'
3. 13.88 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 F U' B R' D' B2 R' U L F' D2
4. 14.06 D F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D L2 F D2 L D B R' B D' F
5. 14.81 R2 U L2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' L' B2 U2 R' D' R2 F2 R' L U
6. 12.43 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R B D U2 B' F2 D2 U' B' F' U'
7. 14.97 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L' R2 F U' F' D' B R U F' R
8. 13.00 U' R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 R D2 R' B L U2 F' D' F L' D
9. 16.37 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B D2 U' R' F' L B D2 F L' F
10. 13.05 R2 D' R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U R F U' R2 L' B2 U2 B R' F' D'
11. 15.17 B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L D F2 R2 D' B R' U' L' D2
12. 14.07 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R F' U2 B' U L U L' D R
13. 10.20 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' F' L2 D' R2 L2 B U2 L F' D
14. 11.47 L2 D U2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R U F2 R' U R' F2 L'
15. 13.66 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D L2 F' R B D B2 R L U L' B'
16. 14.15 B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D' U' R' U2 B2 L D F R' B F D'
17. 14.97 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 B D' R' D2 L B' F' U R' L' F2 U
18. 15.06 B2 U L2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F R' B2 R2 L U2 B2 F' D L D
19. 12.61 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F R' B2 D' L' B2 D' B D'
20. 15.91 D F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 L2 F L' B' L2 U' R2 L2 U
21. 12.30 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 U B2 R2 U R2 B D' R2 B L B F L U B'
22. 14.95 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 D2 L U2 R D' R' U' F R2
23. 14.37 B2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L F2 L' D U' F' R' D' L
24. 14.62 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 L D B L2 U L' D R B L2 D
25. 13.74 R2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' D B2 F R2 D' R' D2 R'
26. 14.12 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R' F' U2 B' D' U' B' R' L2 F
27. 12.47 F2 D R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' B' F D2 R' B L' D B' F2 D'
28. 13.11 U L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F R' B' U R L' D' B' U' L U2
29. 10.91 D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L D' F L F R B L F U'
30. 16.15 D2 R2 L2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 D B F2 L' F D2 L2 D'
31. 12.67 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R L2 B D R' D2 B2 U F
32. 13.32 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U B U2 F' U2 R F D B L' D2
33. 13.65 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 B2 U B' L2 B2 D L U B2 F U' R L2
34. 15.23 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D F2 D B2 L D L F2 R' U' B' L D F2 U
35. 13.42 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D R2 U2 L' F2 D' B R2 L2 D R' F'
36. 18.90 U2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B' D' R' F2 L F2 D F R2 U'
37. 14.79 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' D B R' U' F2 U L B R
38. 15.61 D' R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L' R2 D' F D2 U R' U F'
39. 12.81 R2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B U' L' B' R B' R' B
40. 12.72 B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L B2 R F L' U R2 F' D' B' U
41. 14.88 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 R U' B' D L F U F' R2 D
42. 13.66 U L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' B' R2 F U' R' D' U B' U2
43. 14.85 U B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D L U R2 D2 L B R D' B2 U'
44. 13.90 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R D2 R' F L2 D2 F2 L F' R' D
45. 12.22 D2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' D L2 F2 U' R D R L' U2
46. 14.26 U R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B' D L2 F2 R' L2 U R2 F D' U2
47. 13.06 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 D F L' D B2 U R2 B2 F U2 L
48. 14.56 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R F2 U R2 F R2 U' L' D B2
49. 12.86 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F L U R U2 R B L' B2 R2 U'
50. 14.92 F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B R' D U' B2 F R2 L' B U L2


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 1, 2013)

8.77 fullstep single on film

D R U' B' R U B L' U R2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 

R' B' F' L F' D2 //xcross (6/6)
y U2 R' U R //F2L 2 (5//11)
y U2 R' U' R //F2L 3 (5/16)
y' U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F //F2L 4 (10/26)
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //OLL (9/35)
(y U) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //EPLL (13/48)
48/8.77 = 5.47 tps


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 1, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-1
avg of 12: 13.06

Time List:
1. 12.00 B R L U2 B' D' R2 F2 R2 U D2 L2 F B2 D U L' D2 B F' D' L2 R' D R2 
2. 12.70 L' U2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R F2 L R U R D2 B2 R2 D L D F' L' F2 B2 R2 U2 
3. 11.10 F' L' R2 U2 R2 F D' B2 L D' B D2 F' U' R B2 D2 B2 L R F D B F' D' 
4. 12.90 R L' B2 U' D L R2 B R L2 F D2 F' U B2 U B R F' U2 R2 F R' B2 U' 
5. 15.62 B2 D B2 U' L' U D' R B2 R' L D' R' L2 U' L F2 L D2 F D R B R' U' 
6. 14.60 F U D' R F' L2 R' D' R' F' U' B' U2 R' F2 B' D2 F2 U' F' B2 D2 F' R B2 
7. (17.04) D' R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D B' L' D U' R U' D L B' D' U L U2 F2 D U2 L2 U 
8. 13.35 D U2 L F2 B D' R2 U2 D F2 U D L' R2 B2 L B' F R L B U2 D2 B' U2 
9. 13.17 L2 U2 B2 U F' B' L' F' D2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B D' R' F L2 R' D' U R2 D' F2 
10. 13.82 F' D B L2 F U2 R B2 L D L2 B L' D B2 D R2 D B' L' F L R2 D' R' 
11. (10.93) F B2 L B' R2 L U' F R B2 U2 B' D2 F2 L U' B2 U' B' U B D' B2 D U 
12. 11.36 U B F2 L F2 D F L' U' L' F L' B2 U' L2 B D' F2 L U' F' R D2 L2 U

Inside of a 13.74 Ao50 and an 14.14 ao100


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 1, 2013)

This ended up being the whole session. Absolutely shattered my old PB Avg100 (14.37) with a new PB of Avg100 (13.65). Wow. Huge progress today.

Rubik's cube
Feb 1, 2013 11:16:30 AM - 2:51:20 PM

Mean: 13.93
Standard deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 10.20
Worst Time: 19.24

Best average of 5: 12.12
135-139 - 12.87 (13.00) (10.36) 12.46 11.02

Best average of 12: 12.73
129-140 - 13.90 11.76 13.68 12.69 12.77 (14.87) 12.87 13.00 (10.36) 12.46 11.02 13.11



Spoiler



1. 14.78 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 R2 D B D2 B' L2 D F' L B' L' D
2. 12.81 D' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 L B L2 B' D F R L'
3. 13.88 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 F U' B R' D' B2 R' U L F' D2
4. 14.06 D F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D L2 F D2 L D B R' B D' F
5. 14.81 R2 U L2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' L' B2 U2 R' D' R2 F2 R' L U
6. 12.43 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R B D U2 B' F2 D2 U' B' F' U'
7. 14.97 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L' R2 F U' F' D' B R U F' R
8. 13.00 U' R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 R D2 R' B L U2 F' D' F L' D
9. 16.37 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B D2 U' R' F' L B D2 F L' F
10. 13.05 R2 D' R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U R F U' R2 L' B2 U2 B R' F' D'
11. 15.17 B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L D F2 R2 D' B R' U' L' D2
12. 14.07 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R F' U2 B' U L U L' D R
13. 10.20 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' F' L2 D' R2 L2 B U2 L F' D
14. 11.47 L2 D U2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R U F2 R' U R' F2 L'
15. 13.66 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D L2 F' R B D B2 R L U L' B'
16. 14.15 B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D' U' R' U2 B2 L D F R' B F D'
17. 14.97 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 B D' R' D2 L B' F' U R' L' F2 U
18. 15.06 B2 U L2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F R' B2 R2 L U2 B2 F' D L D
19. 12.61 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F R' B2 D' L' B2 D' B D'
20. 15.91 D F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 L2 F L' B' L2 U' R2 L2 U
21. 12.30 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 U B2 R2 U R2 B D' R2 B L B F L U B'
22. 14.95 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 D2 L U2 R D' R' U' F R2
23. 14.37 B2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L F2 L' D U' F' R' D' L
24. 14.62 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 L D B L2 U L' D R B L2 D
25. 13.74 R2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' D B2 F R2 D' R' D2 R'
26. 14.12 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R' F' U2 B' D' U' B' R' L2 F
27. 12.47 F2 D R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' B' F D2 R' B L' D B' F2 D'
28. 13.11 U L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F R' B' U R L' D' B' U' L U2
29. 10.91 D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L D' F L F R B L F U'
30. 16.15 D2 R2 L2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 D B F2 L' F D2 L2 D'
31. 12.67 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R L2 B D R' D2 B2 U F
32. 13.32 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U B U2 F' U2 R F D B L' D2
33. 13.65 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 B2 U B' L2 B2 D L U B2 F U' R L2
34. 15.23 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D F2 D B2 L D L F2 R' U' B' L D F2 U
35. 13.42 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D R2 U2 L' F2 D' B R2 L2 D R' F'
36. 18.90 U2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B' D' R' F2 L F2 D F R2 U'
37. 14.79 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' D B R' U' F2 U L B R
38. 15.61 D' R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L' R2 D' F D2 U R' U F'
39. 12.81 R2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B U' L' B' R B' R' B
40. 12.72 B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L B2 R F L' U R2 F' D' B' U
41. 14.88 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 R U' B' D L F U F' R2 D
42. 13.66 U L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' B' R2 F U' R' D' U B' U2
43. 14.85 U B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D L U R2 D2 L B R D' B2 U'
44. 13.90 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R D2 R' F L2 D2 F2 L F' R' D
45. 12.22 D2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' D L2 F2 U' R D R L' U2
46. 14.26 U R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B' D L2 F2 R' L2 U R2 F D' U2
47. 13.06 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 D F L' D B2 U R2 B2 F U2 L
48. 14.56 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R F2 U R2 F R2 U' L' D B2
49. 12.86 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F L U R U2 R B L' B2 R2 U'
50. 14.92 F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B R' D U' B2 F R2 L' B U L2
51. 13.94 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' L' D' U2 B' L2 U R F' R B2 L
52. 13.06 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U F B2 U' B R L2 U' F' U' R
53. 14.71 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' R2 F' D R' L' U2 F R' L2
54. 15.16 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 U2 F U' L B' U F D L2
55. 15.48 D' R2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' B R' L' F' U' B' F' D R B L'
56. 15.38 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' U R' F2 D2 U B U2 L' F' D' B2 U'
57. 12.59 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 F U R B' R' D F' R2 D' R' D2
58. 16.28 L2 U R2 U F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L B' U2 L' B' R L' F L2 D'
59. 15.00 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 F L D' R' F D2 R' L F U
60. 13.04 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D' U L' U' B' D2 F2 R2 F D U' F2
61. 15.37 D2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 B L' B' L2 D2 U' R F' U
62. 13.80 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R B2 D F U' L2 U2 R' F' L' F2
63. 14.60 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U L D B' R F2 R2 B2 D U R2 U2
64. 14.48 D L2 D U L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 F L D R' D B2 F U2 B' R' U2
65. 13.87 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 D U2 L D' B2 R' L U'
66. 14.66 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F L2 B R' B F2 D B' R2 L2 D
67. 15.75 L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F L D' B F2 L' F2 R B U
68. 18.35 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 L' D R2 U' B' R2 D' B2 L' U'
69. 16.10 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 B2 R' U B2 U' F2 D B' D' U2 R' U'
70. 11.47 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 R D' F' D2 L2 B2 U F2 R F' U'
71. 15.83 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D' B U2 B D R F' D2 L2 F D' U'
72. 12.61 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B R B F' R' F2 U2 L B D2
73. 15.80 B2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 R U F' D2 L' B' R' F' R B' U'
74. 15.39 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 F L B U L2 U2 B' U R' B'
75. 12.61 U R2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 U' F R' B' L2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 L'
76. 12.10 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 D B' D' F2 R D' F R2 L' B F U
77. 11.92 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U L2 F' R F2 R2 F D2 F' L D' F2 L' U'
78. 13.62 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F U L U' R' B2 F' D' R' L2 U2
79. 14.31 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L' F' L B F' U R2 F U' B'
80. 11.82 R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 R U2 F D F2 D L' B' R' L' U'
81. 12.61 U' B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D' F' D B' L2 B R' U2 B L2 F U'
82. 18.88 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D L2 D R F2 U F2 U' L2 D' R F' D' U2
83. 12.04 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' L' D F' R' B' L' U2 R2 U F'
84. 13.51 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 R' B' L2 D2 L F D B2 F D
85. 13.56 R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' L' F2 D' R B' D L F' L' D'
86. 12.48 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' R' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B U' B2 L'
87. 13.82 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 B' L U R2 B' F2 L2 U' F2 R' D'
88. 13.97 U2 B2 U L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' R' D' U F2 R F D2 L' U2
89. 15.48 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2 D L' B2 U2 F D' B' R U2 L2 D2 L'
90. 14.36 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L B D F' D2 B2 F' D' B2 R
91. 14.46 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L U F2 L' F' D' F L2 U
92. 14.81 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U' F R L' B D2 F2 R' L2 D' B U'
93. 13.39 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U L' F' L2 U B' U2 R2 L2 U F' U
94. 14.95 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R L B' R' L D' F' D' U' F2
95. 13.26 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L' U' R2 L B' R' F R L D
96. 14.35 D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B' U2 L2 D' F L B F2 R' B2 U2
97. 13.67 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 F R U' L D F2 U F2 L U2
98. 14.34 L2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' F' R F2 U' B' D2 L D2 B U'
99. 12.76 F2 D2 U L2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' U' L F2 U' R2 B F2 D'
100. 11.92 L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 F R B2 U2 L' D' B L D2 R D'
101. 12.62 R2 U R2 U R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U F' U' B2 D' B' R U F' D' L'
102. 14.23 D B2 D U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U F' U' B' F2 L' B D B2 U' F'
103. 11.42 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B L' D2 F R2 F U2 L' U' B'
104. 14.52 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B D' R U' F L F D F2 R' U'
105. 14.24 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' R' D2 F L' B U2 L2 F2 R
106. 13.99 B2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 D U' F' R D' U2 L2 F' D F' U2 B' L2
107. 12.81 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 F R' D' U L D U2 L B2 R2 F'
108. 12.41 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' R' B D U' B2 R' L2 B2 D U'
109. 15.93 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' D L' U R' D2 R2 F' U' R2
110. 12.26 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F R' B' U2 F2 D B U' R B R2
111. 11.75 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U' L F' U F R L2 D F L2 F2 U'
112. 12.49 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F U L2 D' U L U' F L2
113. 11.06 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D F R2 F2 L' B' U' B2 L2 B R2 U2
114. 14.22 L2 D' L2 D F2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U' F' D' B' F2 D' L F D2 R B
115. 14.87 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B R U' F U2 R2 D2 U R' U2
116. 12.22 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 U' L U2 F' L' B2 R' U2 R' D
117. 16.93 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U F2 D2 B' F R' U' B2 D' B L U B U
118. 17.51 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D F2 D' B F R' L' U'
119. 14.94 L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 L' B2 D' L2 F' D F U'
120. 13.63 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U' R' B' R L D B2 D' R L D
121. 15.17 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D B2 L' F R D' L2 F' D' B2 D' L2 U'
122. 16.64 D2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B' U2 B U R' L D' B L2 F D U2
123. 12.88 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L' D' B D2 U' F' R' B U2 F' D2
124. 13.54 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 B' D' F L B F' R U L' B2 D'
125. 13.42 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D L2 D B2 R2 D2 R L2 F D' F' L' B U F' R2
126. 15.33 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 L' D' B2 D' B R2 L B' L
127. 13.42 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D U' F' U L U' R' L2 F' D L' F
128. 13.87 B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' L U' R' U' B U2 F D' L F' U
129. 13.90 D' F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B F2 L F R D' B R' D2 B' D
130. 11.76 B2 D' U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F' R D2 L F' L B2 F' D' L
131. 13.68 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U L' R2 F L B' U R' U' B' D2
132. 12.69 R2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R' D2 B' U L2 B D2 B' U' L2
133. 12.77 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D' U R2 F2 L' F' U2 R F' U2 L F2 U2 L2
134. 14.87 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 L B F2 D' R F D R' L' D R'
135. 12.87 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R' B' L2 B' R2 U F L' U R
136. 13.00 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 B' D R' F U F' L' B R' B' U'
137. 10.36 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U F2 D' L2 B' D2 L2 D B' F' L U' F2 D
138. 12.46 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 R F U' R' F2 D B' R' D2 B2
139. 11.02 D2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U2 L' D' B D2 F2 R L U'
140. 13.11 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 U R2 F' U' L F2 D2 L2 U' B' U' L'
141. 14.64 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U B U R' B2 D' B D2 B U'
142. 12.80 L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L F R' L' U2 F R U L' F2 U'
143. 14.07 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U B2 D' B2 R' B' R L' D' B2 R2 D B' U
144. 12.96 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U R2 U F' L' D' U2 R' F' D U R2 F2
145. 14.82 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D' U2 B U' B2 U' R' B U F' D2 L2 D2
146. 18.79 D F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 B' U L D U L U R2 B' R L'
147. 14.86 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 R B F D' F2 U' B D B2 R U
148. 19.24 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' F L' D' R' F' R' F' U2 B2 F U'
149. 11.82 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U L' F D F2 R B2 U2 B2 D F' D
150. 14.10 L2 D' B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L' U2 R2 D F D B2 U' L F U2
151. 11.54 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R' L2 F' D' B2 R' B' D F' U
152. 10.96 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L' B2 D R' F R' U R2 D' F'
153. 17.06 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 R B' D' F' L D2 B2 D L2 B2 U2
154. 14.48 B2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 L B R2 U' B' F2 D U F' U
155. 14.32 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B' L F U R2 F D L' U' F'
156. 14.40 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 B' L' U F2 U B2 D2 L2 F' L'
157. 11.36 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U L F U' R2 B' L2 B2 U L F' D'
158. 13.48 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D L B U2 F D R L2 U B U L'
159. 12.45 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 R D U B' R' B2 D L' U' L'
160. 10.71 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R B' U L' U' R' F R2 L' F D2
161. 13.83 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U B2 R2 F' U2 F R L' D F' D2 U2 R L'
162. 14.57 R2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L' B R D B2 L2 F L B2 U'
163. 12.17 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U R' D2 R' B' L' D2 U' R' L
164. 14.91 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R' B U R2 F' L' U2 B' F' L2
165. 14.04 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R' D L' U2 B L B2 F' L'
166. 15.99 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' L F R' F2 R D2 F2 U' L' D2
167. 12.10 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U' F' U' R F' U2 L D' U' B' U'
168. 15.07 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U B' F2 L' U' R' L' F' R2 D U2
169. 13.23 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U R2 L2 F' R B2 R D B' U
170. 13.44 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B D' B2 F L' B L2 D2 R
171. 14.40 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R B' L' U' F U' L B2 U2 L D'
172. 10.71 R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L D U B2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 L U2
173. 12.64 D R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 L' D F D L2 U2 F2 L' D' L
174. 13.49 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F R B' L U' B R L2 U2 L' D
175. 18.13 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 L' D' R2 U' R F L B' F2 U L'
176. 14.34 U' L2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' D R2 B' R U L2 D2 L2 B' L2
177. 14.85 F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U' L2 U F U B' U' F R U' B2 L' D U'
178. 16.04 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F' L' F2 D2 U2 F' U' R B U'
179. 15.83 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' F' U R2 B' L2 F2 D2 L U
180. 13.90 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 F R F R2 U2 L' U2
181. 15.44 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B' U R' B2 R' F2 R U R2 F2 U'
182. 11.35 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L U R D F' D' L2 D2 U' F'
183. 17.16 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B D2 R B' R2 B F2 L' F' R
184. 15.97 U B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 F' D B' U2 B' U2 B' L' F' R' L'
185. 12.24 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R' U B' D2 R' B L' F L' U'
186. 10.53 B2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' D U L' B' R D2 B' L2
187. 13.56 B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B D2 B2 L2 D' L F' D B' L'
188. 13.18 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 B' U' L2 D' F' L' F D' B' L
189. 11.35 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R D2 B D F' R D2 B2 U L2
190. 14.90 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B' L F2 L' F' D B' F2 L2 D2
191. 16.71 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B' L D2 B' F2 D2 L' F' U2 R' U'
192. 15.54 D F2 U B2 D B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 R' B2 L D' B' R B2 L' D U
193. 14.52 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L' B D2 F L' B U' F' L'
194. 12.75 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F L' D2 B' F' U L F2 U2 F D
195. 11.78 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' R2 D' R' F' L2 B2 L' F2 U'
196. 14.00 U L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U L' B' D2 L D' R' D' R2 F U
197. 16.81 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L' B' U2 R L' B R U B2 R2 U2
198. 14.02 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B' L' F' D B2 F' L2 D U F' U2
199. 13.82 D B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L' D' U' L B2 R' D R' B' L U'
200. 12.64 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 B U2 F' R' L U R2 L F' D


----------



## leonparfitt (Feb 1, 2013)

*3x3*

*8.22* !!! (PLL skip) D2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 R' U F L' R' D2 B' R2 B


----------



## Iggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Whut just got a 7.32 clock avg5. The weird thing is that it's non-rolling. 

7.19, 6.96, (8.65), 7.81, (6.72) = 7.32


----------



## Darthriahuz (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got a new 4x4 pb single 50.49 
u' f' B r2 L' B' D2 L u' F2 r2 U B D2 r B' F2 D L2 U2 B u L2 r2 U D2 F' U R F r' D2 r2 f' R U u2 L' B' R2


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 2, 2013)

best time: 58.99 
*best avg5: 1:07.47 (σ = 3.03)*
best avg12: 1:10.08 (σ = 6.08)

1. 1:07.61 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' B' R2 Dw2 R Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw D2 Bw U R Fw Uw D' Fw2 Lw' B L2 Bw' B' Lw2 F L2 D Fw' Bw2 D Dw' Uw' B' Fw Bw L Rw' Lw' D2 Rw2 R2 U2 Bw' F B2 Dw L2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Rw B Rw' U D' F' Rw2 Uw 
2. 1:20.17 D' Lw F U' Dw' B F Dw' Rw' R2 Fw F2 U F2 Uw2 B2 L2 Dw' U' Lw U' D' R2 L U Bw2 Dw Rw B' L Rw2 D' B' F2 Rw' L Uw' U L2 B Fw2 D Fw' D' Lw' U' Bw' R2 F' Lw' Dw2 U' Rw2 D2 R2 U2 B Dw' Bw D2 
3. 59.33 Uw Lw Fw' Dw Fw' R F2 B' Bw2 Lw R Bw2 Fw2 L2 U Lw R2 Bw' Fw2 F' Lw' D' L' Bw' Lw2 U F L' Rw U Uw F' B2 R2 D Bw Dw' R' U Rw2 L2 Uw' U Lw' L' F B' Bw2 Dw' U R2 Dw2 Rw' R' Lw2 D' Rw2 L2 Lw2 Dw 
*4. 1:05.77 L F Lw2 B' Fw' Uw' Lw F B L R2 Lw2 B Rw2 R2 D U' B' Lw D' R' F' Uw2 Dw' B' D2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 Bw2 R' Lw2 U2 R' D F2 Uw L Rw2 B Lw U Bw2 Lw' Dw' U Rw2 R L2 Dw B' Lw' D Bw' U' Bw' Uw L2 R' U 
5. 1:11.28 Rw2 Lw' R' D' R Fw Uw' R' F2 Fw' Lw Dw B' D2 Lw' Dw2 F' Fw Lw' F2 R2 B Fw2 Lw' F U R2 L2 B Lw Dw2 F Uw Dw R Uw Fw F B2 Uw L B' L Dw2 F Uw2 F D' Bw' Dw B' U R L B Rw B L2 Lw Uw 
6. 1:05.67 D2 Fw' R D2 Fw L2 R' Fw Uw2 L2 Uw L' D2 B2 D Dw2 Uw Lw' Uw2 Rw U2 Uw2 B Bw F2 Uw2 R' U2 Bw F Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw Fw2 R' Dw L' F' B2 Fw' L Fw' D2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw D' B' Rw2 B Bw' D2 Rw D B2 
7. 1:10.96 B Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' R2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 Uw' L' R2 F' R Bw U Bw' Uw Bw' Uw' Lw' Uw Bw' F Fw2 R' Bw L' Lw Dw Rw2 B2 Fw' R D L2 Dw2 U' Uw' R' F2 Dw' D2 B D' U2 R F Fw' Bw U' Fw B Bw' Dw Bw R F Rw' L' 
8. 58.99 Rw' L' B' L2 Uw F2 Uw D B2 F R' F' L2 Rw2 Bw' Rw U' Fw Rw2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 D R' Lw Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw R B' Bw2 Uw' Lw R Dw2 D2 R' U2 Dw Rw2 R Dw' Bw Lw Fw2 Dw2 F B Rw' D2 Rw R' Bw F Fw D' U B Lw' *
9. 1:22.55 B Bw' F' U2 D L F2 U Lw' F2 R D2 U' Bw' F' L' U Dw' Rw2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw R2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw' Rw' F Fw U' D2 Lw' B' U2 Dw' D2 Lw' R2 D2 L' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 D' Bw2 Uw2 Bw Rw2 Dw' Uw R2 F2 Rw' F Bw' L2 F2 
10. 1:18.34 D2 Dw U B Bw' D2 Lw' Bw' U2 Dw' Uw2 R2 Uw L Dw Fw2 Dw R2 D Dw2 L2 B Uw Lw' D' Fw' Lw' B' Rw' Uw L' Lw Rw2 D' U' L' Fw' F' Bw U' F' R D' Fw Rw2 B' Uw D' R2 B' D' R Uw2 Rw' Lw' U2 F U2 B2 L2 
11. 1:11.08 F2 R Dw2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 Uw' L F Bw2 D L Uw Bw2 F2 B' Rw F' Fw U' Fw' Bw Lw2 D U' Lw Rw Bw' Uw' U Bw' L2 Dw2 Lw B R2 B' D Dw Uw2 Fw B' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 U' F2 L' D2 R Lw Bw Lw2 Uw' U Bw2 Dw2 F2 L 
12. 1:10.57 Lw2 B Uw2 F2 Uw' Lw' F' R B2 U2 F Fw Dw2 Rw' R D Lw2 Bw' B Rw2 L2 U' L2 Lw U B' Bw' L' Lw' Uw2 B' Fw2 D L' Bw2 L2 Dw2 F Uw' Dw' Bw Rw2 L D' F2 U F2 Rw F Bw Lw Fw2 Rw L Lw Dw2 B2 Lw Bw F' 

single pb used to be 1:05
ao5 pb used to be 1:09
ao12 pb used to be 1:14 lol


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 2, 2013)

1:40.xx. PLL time attack. Need practice. 5 second average. Once I get the order down should be a lot faster.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 2, 2013)

I can, in theory, solve all WCA events now that I learned clock. I still have to get 4bld and 5bld successes, but I know how to do them.


----------



## Darthriahuz (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got a new pb for Megaminx
2:14.57 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'


----------



## Zelda (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmm, My new PB, using the Heise method, 1:33, and since starting to learn ZZ, it's about 5:47 >.>


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

Zelda said:


> Hmm, My new PB, using the Heise method, 1:33, and since starting to learn ZZ, it's about 5:47 >.>



Out of curiosity, where about do you live in Canada?

On-topic: Continue trying ZZ, it should be the way to go from here.


----------



## soup (Feb 2, 2013)

New best for 7x7x7: 7.332 mins. Link is here

If only my real cube times were nearly as good.. Still 12 ~ 14 mins. on real cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2013)

soup said:


> New best for 7x7x7: 7.332 mins. Link is here
> 
> If only my real cube times were nearly as good.. Still 12 ~ 14 mins. on real cube.



Have you tried qcube or any sim that uses keyboard controls? Most people that do sim are a lot faster with keyboard controls (although it takes more practise to get used to)


----------



## Zelda (Feb 2, 2013)

I currently live in Montreal. 
J'habite à Montréal, Québec.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 2, 2013)

Huge OH session. Broke PBs, however i gradually grew mad as i progressed. Or the people i were torking to were gradually going mad. So i decided to stop.
best avg5: 13.60 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 14.66 (σ = 1.34)
best avg100: 15.41 (σ = 1.35)

15.46, 16.07, 15.98, 16.97, 17.17, 19.18, 15.89, 16.66, 15.66, 14.48, 17.66, 14.28, 16.51, 17.02, 17.35, 15.38, 17.19, 14.85, 18.09, 15.92, 17.70, 15.38, 15.98, 15.59, 17.75, 16.14, 16.82, 13.07, 15.42, 18.87, 17.00, 18.02, 15.61, 16.09, 17.46, 17.85, 14.30, 17.51, 16.58, 15.78, 15.30, 9.98, 14.94, 14.11, 14.66, 12.91, 17.14, 13.86, 14.07, 16.54, 14.57, 16.89, 14.40, 15.70, 14.50, 12.38, 15.36, 14.26, 16.71, 15.84, 14.43, 15.38, 13.81, 15.53, 15.38, 16.47, 17.11, 13.41, 15.58, 14.14, 13.57, 14.14, 15.47, 16.02, 12.89, 14.46, 18.15, 14.71, 15.19, 15.43, 17.15, 17.48, 13.97, 16.26, 14.83, 14.19, 15.17, 15.36, 13.71, 16.84, 14.76, 16.41, 14.33, 16.10, 19.00, 17.73, 17.17, 16.18, 16.38, 16.30, 18.48, 18.04, 12.85, 14.51, 15.37, 13.81, 13.46, 14.26, 16.79, 15.92, 17.50, 16.10, 15.45, 18.52, 17.71, 13.97, 13.73, 14.29, 16.04, 13.19, 13.92, 17.22, 13.69, 12.92, 18.38, 16.23, 14.33, 18.36, 17.22, 14.78, 17.15, 12.46, 14.93, 17.10, 14.61


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

Zelda said:


> I currently live in Montreal.
> J'habite à Montréal, Québec.



Vas-tu au Montreal Open 2013?


----------



## Hershey (Feb 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Huge OH session. Broke PBs, however i gradually grew mad as i progressed. Or the people i were torking to were gradually going mad. So i decided to stop.
> best avg5: 13.60 (σ = 0.37)
> best avg12: 14.66 (σ = 1.34)
> best avg100: 15.41 (σ = 1.35)
> ...



You're faster than me!


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 2, 2013)

New pb sub 20 avg5 
current avg5: 19.55 (σ = 0.35)

18.99, 19.96, 20.87, 19.38, 19.32

Finallyyy


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 2, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> New pb sub 20 avg5
> current avg5: 19.55 (σ = 0.35)
> 
> 18.99, 19.96, 20.87, 19.38, 19.32
> ...


SLOW DOWN, YER GETTING TO FAST!!!!!!!

EDIT: PB OH average of 10
number of times: 9/10
best time: 1:12.32
worst time: 1:28.58

current avg5: 1:22.75 (σ = 2.05)
best avg5: 1:22.75 (σ = 2.05)

session avg: 1:22.72 (σ = 4.02)
session mean: 1:21.56


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2013)

soup said:


> New best for 7x7x7: 7.332 mins. Link is here
> 
> If only my real cube times were nearly as good.. Still 12 ~ 14 mins. on real cube.


I wonder if you could get even faster on a speedier mouse-based simulator. For instance, http://puzzlingaddiction.com/Cube/Net/ or http://mzrg.com/java/IsoCubeSim/ . They all have slightly different controls/displays but it's nothing as drastic as trying to learn to use keyboard simulators.





5BLD said:


> best avg5: 13.60 (σ = 0.37)
> best avg12: 14.66 (σ = 1.34)
> best avg100: 15.41 (σ = 1.35)


Awesome!


----------



## Zelda (Feb 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Vas-tu au Montreal Open 2013?


 Non, je ne vais pas Montreal Open 2013


----------



## soup (Feb 3, 2013)

Following qqwref's suggestion.. 3x3x3 on Isocubesim: Link here

2.146 mins.. not too bad for a first solve (at least by my own standards. I'm still not very good compared to most of the visitors of this site.) I tried again and got a little over 1.6 minutes. From using GS all the time, I found Isocubesim the least awkward to use. (Although it's much too sensitive, the slightest click is enough to drag it.) Up to what size cube does Isocubesim go up to? I have another sim aside from GS that goes up to 256x256x256. (weird, but true.) On another note, here's my new record time for 2x2x1: 0.003 seconds 

Edit: Way late, but.. new best for 20x20x20. 198.649 minutes. Link here
Solve video follows..


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 3, 2013)

1:14.83 Sq-1 average of 5 in weekly comp 2013-05

Crushed old PB average by like 30 seconds lololol

Still haven't sub-1'd yet though


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 3, 2013)

OH Single 18.548 PB!
Scramble: 
L D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R B2 F U' L' D' B F' R U R2 F2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2013)

soup said:


> I found Isocubesim the least awkward to use. (Although it's much too sensitive, the slightest click is enough to drag it.)


The high sensitivity is intentional  Once you get used to it, you can go as fast as you want, because each turn you make will count - you don't have to worry about not dragging far enough when you're going super fast.



soup said:


> Up to what size cube does Isocubesim go up to?


I don't think I set a limit, but at some point it'll just get too slow/tiny to use. You can also use the + and - keys to change all 3 dimensions at once, BTW.

And nice 20x20x20 time


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I don't think I set a limit, but at some point it'll just get too slow/tiny to use. You can also use the + and - keys to change all 3 dimensions at once, BTW.



Yeah there isn't a limit, I think I went up to 700x700 or something before and it crashed my computer


----------



## soup (Feb 3, 2013)

qqwref said:


> The high sensitivity is intentional  Once you get used to it, you can go as fast as you want, because each turn you make will count - you don't have to worry about not dragging far enough when you're going super fast.
> 
> 
> I don't think I set a limit, but at some point it'll just get too slow/tiny to use. You can also use the + and - keys to change all 3 dimensions at once, BTW.
> ...



It'd be nice if you added a "zoom in/out" sort of deal.. would be very useful for bigcubes.

P.S: I'd love to see you tackle 30x30x30 (or at least 25x25x25) via qcube. Perhaps you can be a recordholder for that size cube.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2013)

soup said:


> P.S: I'd love to see you tackle 30x30x30 (or at least 25x25x25) via qcube. Perhaps you can be a recordholder for that size cube.


Haha, oh god. So many pieces. Considering I have about 1:11 on the 20x20, and approximating the time taken as n^3, the 25x25 would take about 2:18 and the 30x30 would take about 3:59... Ouch.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2013)

Mega PB single, avg5 and avg12

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:37.77
worst time: 2:13.31

current avg5: 1:51.20 (σ = 6.51)
best avg5: 1:51.20 (σ = 6.51)

current avg12: 1:58.05 (σ = 8.63)
best avg12: 1:58.05 (σ = 8.63)

session avg: 1:58.05 (σ = 8.63)
session mean: 1:57.63

1:53.28, 1:49.69, 2:06.81, 1:54.97, 2:07.93+, 2:13.31, 2:08.43, 1:43.69, 1:54.72, 1:37.77, 1:55.18, 2:05.81

Edit: Wat just happened
3.27, 2.61, 3.19, 3.52, 6.61 = 3.33 pyra avg5

Sub AsR, and I don't even have a sub 4 avg12.


----------



## Username (Feb 3, 2013)

I guess this is an accomplishment ;P

I slammed my timer too hard, so it turned off. Then my cube dropped onto the power button, so it turned back on again.


----------



## soup (Feb 3, 2013)

New best for 11x11x11: *25.148* minutes. Link here

Edit:  because I missed sub-25 by ~9s.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 3, 2013)

PB Ao100 and Ao12:

I decided to roll that:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.44
worst time: 29.33

current avg5: 15.76 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 12.56 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 15.46 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 12.93 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 14.69 (σ = 1.76)
best avg100: 14.69 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 14.69 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 14.91


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 3, 2013)

First sub 40
yau


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 3, 2013)

2x2 all CLLs (I've known them for a year and 4 months, since October 2011):
stats: 
number of times: 42/42
best time: 0.463 (R2 U2 R' U2 R2)
worst time: 1.474 (Y Perm)

session avg: 0.948 (σ = 0.15)
session mean: 0.945

times:
0.624, 1.249, 0.745, 0.889, 0.841, 1.058, 0.551, 1.118, 0.795, 1.008, 0.841, 1.042, 1.333, 0.955, 0.809, 1.186, 1.147, 0.760, 0.805, 1.182, 1.160, 0.975, 0.655, 0.677, 1.014, 0.909, 0.954, 1.001, 0.469, 0.822, 1.086, 0.993, 0.922, 1.026, 1.082, 0.463, 1.102, 0.857, 1.086, 1.009, 1.009[OLL rotated to do T perm], 1.474


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 3, 2013)

Got my first sub 4 6x6 single at Hessen Open (3:53.00). Also got a 1:57.XX average in 5x5, but missed the finals by one


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 3, 2013)

New 5x5 PB, it's a 5:13.64


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 3, 2013)

I finished my 7x7 average of 100 today, it was slower then I thought, and no sub-4 :'(

times:
4:47.207, 4:34.224, 4:20.748, 4:32.446, 4:35.639, 4:17.840, 4:37.643, 4:08.879, 4:10.413, 4:18.630, 4:21.571, 4:00.583, 4:01.000, 4:32.784, 4:47.018, 4:45.791, 4:44.226, 4:25.587, 4:36.868, 4:13.000, 4:53.594, 5:20.958, 4:40.104, 4:36.236, 4:34.334, 4:24.969, 4:03.169, 4:45.842, 4:00.102, 4:33.356, 4:47.248, 4:25.485, 4:09.699, 4:39.227, 4:27.301, 4:30.523, 4:54.205, 4:28.740, 4:04.694, 4:19.384, 4:44.316, 4:32.135, 4:35.788, 4:49.847, 4:32.437, 4:57.048, 4:52.505, 4:55.560, 4:34.024, 4:45.065, 4:20.880, 4:53.145, 4:51.120, 4:20.783, 4:37.903, 4:29.697, 4:25.704, 4:02.796, 4:15.280, 4:28.960, 4:47.977, 4:34.889, 4:33.921, 4:55.255, 4:30.144, 4:35.625, 4:40.928, 4:43.527, 4:29.911, 4:54.305, 4:17.120, 4:38.971, 4:44.809, 4:41.544, 4:48.487, 4:22.672, 4:29.800, 4:32.407, 4:16.785, 4:26.238, 5:00.656, 5:08.641, 4:26.240, 4:11.266, 5:15.833, 4:42.856, 4:33.816, 4:54.656, 5:09.273, 4:25.248, 4:39.720, 4:25.448, 4:29.968, 4:38.736, 4:44.368, 4:11.064, 4:27.768, 4:33.241, 4:59.008, 4:27.551

stats: 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 4:00.102
worst time: 5:20.958

current mo3: 4:39.933 (σ = 16.76)
best mo3: 4:07.718 (σ = 12.00)

current avg5: 4:29.520 (σ = 3.22)
best avg5: 4:10.014 (σ = 8.82)

current avg12: 4:35.106 (σ = 10.66)
best avg12: 4:19.995 (σ = 11.30)

current avg50: 4:35.865 (σ = 11.89)
best avg50: 4:31.555 (σ = 13.42)

current avg100: 4:34.044 (σ = 12.81)
best avg100: 4:34.044 (σ = 12.81)

session avg: 4:34.044 (σ = 12.81)
session mean: 4:34.269


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 3, 2013)

Another sub 20 average yay

19.63, 16.81, 20.09, 27.45, 19.63

current avg5: 19.78 (σ = 0.27)


----------



## Riley (Feb 3, 2013)

1:31.64 megaminx average of 100, with the following PB's:

1:15.41 single
1:21.69 average of 5
1:25.76 average of 12
1:31.64 average of 100

I started out the average averaging high 1:30's, and at the end I was averaging high 1:20's. Too bad the average of 100 wasn't sub 1:30; I'll get it next time.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 3, 2013)

I got extremely bored so feets it was. I broke avg5 and avg12 pbs

best avg5: 1:11.02 (σ = 5.21)
best avg12: 1:19.20 (σ = 8.03)

1:50.00, 1:28.60, 1:43.06+, 1:28.27, 1:18.71, 1:12.15, 1:28.75, 1:18.55, 1:17.02, 1:08.35, 1:25.29, 1:07.28, 1:07.69, 1:27.20


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2013)

With Roux? Do you have a special toetrick to do M moves or do you just do rR' type stuff?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a special toe trick to do E and R moves for LSE. It sucks with my slippery floor but still works.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 3, 2013)

9.58, (9.22), 9.43, 11.46, 11.64, 10.12, (22.09), 10.28, 12.83, 10.28, 10.22, 9.49 = *10.53 avg12*


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 3, 2013)

New PB 12.69 

Scramble: D R2 U F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F R' B R' D2 L B D B F
x y2 // Inspection
U2' R z y2 // Square (2/2)
M U2' M' F' // Left Block (4/6)
// Square (0/6)
U' R U' R' U2' r U R' // Right Block (8/14)
U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (8/22)
M2' U' M' U M' U // EO (6/28)
M' U2' M U M2' // UL/UR (5/33)
U' // L4E (1/34)

http://tinyurl.com/a6jpr9b


----------



## soup (Feb 4, 2013)

New best for 13x13x13: 47.074 minutes. Link here


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2013)

soup said:


> New best for 13x13x13: 47.074 minutes. Link here



damn, thats really fast for gabbasoft, my IRL 11x11 PB is only 34 minutes :/

you really should do qcube


----------



## soup (Feb 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> damn, thats really fast for gabbasoft, my IRL 11x11 PB is only 34 minutes :/
> 
> you really should do qcube



The transition to keyboard controls is a bit extreme.. If I'll be switching over to anything, it might be isocubesim. 

I've been sticking with GS because there's still plenty of room for improvement on GS (imo). Once I see that I've hit the speed limit using GS, I'll go to isocubesim. I'd love to use a version of qcube that displays all 6 faces, though.  For now, I'll see if I can hit the sub-40 mark for 13x13x13 on GS, maybe even sub-35. Note that I do not make use of any "advanced" methods in my solves. I'll see if I can get better at edges/last two centers. With that, there's boundless room for improvement.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2013)

5x5 sim slowturning 1:30.38 O____O


----------



## qqwref (Feb 4, 2013)

soup said:


> I'd love to use a version of qcube that displays all 6 faces, though.


I considered something like that but rejected it because it was too hard to track edges (having the two colors of an edge far apart make it too hard to recognize). The hi-games (only up to 10x10x10) and jfly sims have the same controls and technically let you see all the faces, although it's a 3D type of view so some stickers are behind others.



soup said:


> Note that I do not make use of any "advanced" methods in my solves.


There's honestly not that much you can do with centers - intuitively building rows is still the best for almost every case. Most of the difference in speed is recognition and efficiency.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2013)

qqwref said:


> There's honestly not that much you can do with centers - intuitively building rows is still the best for almost every case. Most of the difference in speed is recognition and efficiency.



On 11x11, I find 1x2-2x2-2x3-3x3-etc-8x9-9x9 faster than 1x9-2x9-3x9-etc-8x9-9x9.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 4, 2013)

finished re-modding the corners on my Vcube 5 like MMAP says to. its better now


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 4, 2013)

PBs.

7x7: 
4:41.xx AO12
4:40.xx AO5 (Will both probably be sub 4:40 soon)

Clock:
11.9 single
13.6 AO5
14.12? AO12
15.1x AO50


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2013)

0.65 Aperm


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 4, 2013)

just got a nice average of 5, with a new PB! 17.06number of times: 4/5
best time: 17.06
worst time: 27.34

current avg5: 26.52 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 26.52 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 26.52 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 24.16


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 4, 2013)

2:58.49 3Bld


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> 2:58.49 3Bld



nye. 3x3simbld race ?


----------



## applemobile (Feb 4, 2013)

Answered the door mid solve, ,sorted out a dispute with my neighbour, then completed the solve. 1:54.50


----------



## omer (Feb 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Answered the door mid solve, ,sorted out a dispute with my neighbour, then completed the solve. 1:54.50


This should be an official event


----------



## Zelda (Feb 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Answered the door mid solve, ,sorted out a dispute with my neighbour, then completed the solve. 1:54.50


That's brilliant, I applaud you good sir.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 5, 2013)

‎3x3 single PB: 11.74

R' B2 U2 R B2 R' D2 R2 B2 U' L' R2 B' D' L' D' F D2 F' R2

x y'
R' F R D' U2 b y' x' U2 M' U M // x-cross 
y' U L' U L // second pair
y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // third pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // fourth pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U2 //AUF

43 moves = 3.66 TPS


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 5, 2013)

1:00.63 Megaminx single. Beat my pb by .20 and UGHHH can't get sub 1 ever. It locked up on the very last turn...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally got a sub 10 on vid.



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiAwwT5RXzM


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 5, 2013)

1:09.79, 1:09.51, 1:14.46, 1:20.00, 1:10.98, 1:10.29, 1:24.11, 1:13.52, 1:11.70, 1:13.06, (1:29.20), (1:09.49) = *1:13.74 avg12*
Mega
Nice counting sup 1:20s


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> 1:00.63 Megaminx single. Beat my pb by .20 and UGHHH can't get sub 1 ever. It locked up on the very last turn...



Just like my PB single. LL at 48, started PLL (just a J-perm) at 55 and it ended up 1:01.01


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 5, 2013)

13.607 qCube


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2013)

5x5x5 OH

*2:25.37* single

*2:36.88* avg5
2:34.08, 2:40.02, (2:40.46), 2:36.53, (2:25.37)

*2:41.76* avg12
2:41.62, 2:34.08, 2:40.02, 2:40.46, 2:36.53, (2:25.37), 2:37.79, 2:43.65, 2:48.69, 2:48.70, (2:55.90), 2:46.09


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 6, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 5x5x5 OH
> 
> *2:25.37* single
> 
> ...



0.o until recently I wasn't even that fast 2H.



Spoiler



Pleeeease come to a comp 



Spoiler



I'll show you my top secret method that's faster than CFOP.



Spoiler



(totally not bluffing)


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 5x5x5 OH
> 
> *2:25.37* single
> 
> ...



I'm happy you're not practicing 4x4 OH instead


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 6, 2013)

6x6

2:34.29 single
2:41.51 MO3
2:43.90 AO5
2:48.36


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 6x6
> 
> 2:34.29 single
> 2:41.51 MO3
> ...



Man. I'm falling behind!


----------



## soup (Feb 6, 2013)

New best for 13x13x13: 46.293 minutes. Link here

I'm disappointed in this one.. the center building was awesome.. the edges killed any chance of a sub-45 solve.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 6, 2013)

2:46.xx AO12 6x6  woot woot.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 6, 2013)

(2.88), 3.06, (4.83), 3.41, 3.25 = 3.24 pyraminx avg5

wat

Edit: 1:51.36 mega PB avg12 with 1:44.00 PB avg5.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 6, 2013)

1.81 NPerm with pickup


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 6, 2013)

PB Average of 5: 12.35
1. 11.16 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B D2 U' R B D' F' R' F L F' D 
2. 13.25 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D R D' B2 U2 L' B R' D' L D2 U' 
3. (20.60) D F B' R2 B U F2 R F R' D2 R2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L' B2 L 
4. (10.60) D' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L' B D2 U L R' F2 R2 U' L 
5. 12.63 D' F2 B' D' F' U' R' U' R' F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 6, 2013)

First sub 19 average 
20.05, 17.68, 18.63, 17.94, 23.81

current avg5: 18.87 (σ = 1.08)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 6, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> First sub 19 average
> 20.05, 17.68, 18.63, 17.94, 23.81
> 
> current avg5: 18.87 (σ = 1.08)



Didn't you average like 25 at the last meetup?


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Didn't you average like 25 at the last meetup?


Yessir


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not a PB but very good.

Average of 12: 9.03
1. 8.54 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 F R B2 R' D2 L R2 F' U 
2. 9.03 F L2 F' L2 F' U2 B L2 B F2 D' F2 R' U2 B L2 D' L' U L 
3. 9.15 D' R2 F2 D U F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L' F' D' U' R B R2 F L2 
4. 9.61 U B' D' F' D2 B2 L' B' U2 D' L B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R' 
5. (8.49) B' D2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F D2 F' L2 R' U' F' U2 B R B' D' B2 R 
6. 9.17 L' U B' R F L' D2 B' R U' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 D 
7. 9.06 L' F U2 D L B D' R L' U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 
8. 9.10 F2 D2 R' F U F R B U L F2 D' R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 
9. 9.19 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D F' R' U B2 F' D2 B L R' 
10. 8.60 R2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 B' D R2 D L' R U F D' B' 
11. (9.62) R' B L U D L B2 R B' L F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F U2 B' 
12. 8.89 U2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L D L' B R B D2 L' B2 R


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Not a PB but very good.
> 
> Average of 12: 9.03
> 1. 8.54 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 F R B2 R' D2 L R2 F' U
> ...



woah, what's PB?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2013)

Second Roux sub-10

9.69 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 B' L D' L2 B' F' R F2 D' R2 D'

x z' L' U' R d' r'
y U2 R U2 R2 U' r U R2 U R
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
U M' U M' U M2 U


----------



## pedrinroque (Feb 7, 2013)

finaly sub 9 on avg12
avg12: 8.95 (σ = 0.54)
8.44, 8.90, 9.56, 9.52, 9.27, 7.96, 8.85, (12.01), (7.74), 9.55, 8.92, 8.52


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> woah, what's PB?



I *think* 8.99


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2013)

Solved an IRL gigaminx (not mine) in exactly 12 minutes earlier today. I really oughtta buy one of those.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2013)

1:33.80 Megaminx PB single.


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 7, 2013)

Average of 5: 18.03 (σ = 0.61)

17.62, 17.75, (17.43), (19.40), 18.73

Not my PB, but probably my first avg5 with all solves sub-20.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 7, 2013)

New PB single: 12.10


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 7, 2013)

PBs! 

8.88 AO12
9.47 AO50
9.71 AO100

Edit: 

Today is just a PB day.

SQ1 AO100: 27.45

7x7:

4:26.01 single 
4:32.28 MO3
4:34.60 AO5
4:39.57 AO12


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 8, 2013)

Roux

14.27 avg12 = (18.78), 13.01, 14.99, 14.36, (11.85), 15.61, 15.88, 13.76, 12.99, 14.65, 13.60, 13.82

15.05 avg50:

14.99, 14.36, (11.85), 15.61, 15.88, 13.76, 12.99, 14.65, 13.60, 13.82, (22.89), 13.31, 18.92, (11.16), 14.83, 15.76, 13.89, (19.56), 13.62, 13.77, 15.02, 13.32, 18.26, 15.51, 16.19, 14.32, 16.14, 17.78, 16.37, 15.21, 16.58, 12.50, 13.73, 15.95, 15.53, 16.28, 14.59, 12.82, 14.01, (20.30), 17.71, (11.70), 15.09, 16.34, 17.43, 16.80, 14.13, 13.60, 15.17, 12.04


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 8, 2013)

2.14 t perm. About 6.5 tps.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 2.14 t perm. About 6.5 tps.


The whole "being the next Feliks" thing isn't working out for you too well, huh?


----------



## emolover (Feb 8, 2013)

qqwref said:


> The whole "being the next Feliks" thing isn't working out for you too well, huh?



Hey that is rude. Although I can OH faster than that.

Congrats on 6000 posts.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, it is a little mean, I just facepalm mentally whenever I see his username.

@6000: Oo, didn't even notice. Thanks!


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 8, 2013)

OH PB Single and average:

Single: 51.36
Average:57.xx


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 8, 2013)

4x4 with E-slice: 1:22.22, 1:25.94, 1:13.35, 1:28.49, 1:29.34, 1:04.94, 1:07.83, 1:19.40, 1:01.42, 58.52, 1:10.85, 1:05.59 = 1:14.00
4x4 with Yau: 1:36.67, 1:34.45, 1:13.35, 1:15.07, 1:06.39, 1:03.21, 1:27.37, 1:09.91, 1:03.80, 1:21.96, 1:15.26, 1:12.27 = 1:15.98
5x5 with E-slice: 1:59.96, 1:49.51, 1:59.83, 1:46.31, 1:53.15, 1:43.90, 1:48.74, 2:01.35, 1:53.84, 1:55.16, 1:49.83, 1:48.90 = 1:52.52

I was bored. I must say, 5x5 with E-slice is really fun, and I might play around with it a bit, since M-slice is kinda plateauing right now.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a dayan megaminx last week and picked up solving megaminx (used to have a mefferts few years back and got to ~3mins average but sold it away). Best avg12 as of today is 2:53 with 2:22 single


----------



## Darthriahuz (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a new pb for 7x7 single 8:13.24

Got a new pb for 7x7 single again! 7:23.33


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 8, 2013)

l;laksdflkasdjf;kalsdf asdf 11.54 avg12 and 10.50 avg5 YESSSSSSS


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 8, 2013)

1. 25.39 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 D' U F' D F D2 
OH, PLL Skip


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 8, 2013)

I solved a Rubik's 5x5 today and only rage quit once.


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I solved a Rubik's 5x5 today and only rage quit once.



IMPOSSIBRU


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Got a dayan megaminx last week and picked up solving megaminx (used to have a mefferts few years back and got to ~3mins average but sold it away). Best avg12 as of today is 2:53 with 2:22 single


Awesome. You'll be sub-2 soon, trust me


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 8, 2013)

34.07 4x4 single on camera.
Hell yes

link: http://youtu.be/Am9VfETDJRA


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 8, 2013)

Stuff I have accomplished lately

Megaminx:


Spoiler



Megaminx Ao12: 3:46.76

3:55.73, 3:41.88, (4:14.60), 3:37.75, (3:04.97), 3:48.73, 4:04.32, 3:59.89, 3:14.77, 3:24.90, 4:06.38, 3:53.27

My first Megaminx ao12. My best single before this was around 3:40. I should really start practicing mega instead of just solving it a few times each month.


ZZ:


Spoiler



I have graduated from the race to sub 30 with ZZ!


Feet:


Spoiler



Started doing a weekly ao12 with feet last month. This is the progress so far:

1st ao12:3:20.00
2nd ao12: 3:08.95
3rd ao12: 2:50.23
4th ao12: 2:16.03

During the last average I got my first sub 2:00 with a PLL skip: 1:44.38. The next solve was 1:43.90 with a U-prem (and I got a 3rd sub 2:00 at the last solve: 1:49.71 )


I haven't managed to improve my 3x3 speed the 3 last months, so it's nice to see that I at least can improve other things.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my first sub60 4x4 single with Meyer today, and shortly after my first sub60 4x4 average ever.

Average of 5: 59.51
1. 1:04.38 U f D' F2 f2 D r u' r f' D' r2 U F2 r2 f2 U' B' r R u' D' f' r2 U2 f2 R f2 U' B' F2 R' D2 F2 r' U' F' R2 L2 f2 
2. (1:07.29) D2 L u r D2 L' f2 U' r' u' U f2 D U f B2 U R r u' R D2 r' D F' B2 u' U2 B' L' F' L2 B' D U2 u2 F U' f' r2 
3. 59.13 u D f D' F R F L2 B' L' F' B2 r2 D' B' D2 u2 L2 F2 u F2 B2 u2 f L' r U2 D2 r' B r U' r F' u2 L' R' B' f2 R' 
4. 55.01 R2 L U L f' R U' r' F r' u2 F2 U' F D' L' f2 u R L2 r F r2 L' F2 f' B' R' f u' U2 f2 R2 U B2 D r f' L B' 
5. (54.70) u B' r U' L2 B' u' R u2 B2 L' u' r R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 f L D' B2 u' L' D2 U2 r' F2 R' r2 D2 B2 R f' B F' u' D B'


----------



## soup (Feb 9, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, it is a little mean, I just facepalm mentally whenever I see his username.
> 
> @6000: Oo, didn't even notice. Thanks!



Now, now, don't underestimate the guy.. he might surpass you in the future.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 9, 2013)

3x3 Average of 5

number of times: 4/5
best time: 12.54
worst time: 13.82

current avg5: 13.29 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 13.29 (σ = 0.47)

session avg: 13.29 (σ = 0.47)
session mean: 13.10

Not a PB I don't think, but I haven't practiced since CSP so it's an accomplishment to me.


----------



## soup (Feb 9, 2013)

New best for 13x13x13: *44.954* minutes. Link here

Sub-45!!!


----------



## ottozing (Feb 9, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.859
1. 9.344 F' U2 B L2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 F' R' F L2 R D F' 
2. 10.008 U F L' B2 D B2 R2 B U R' B2 R U2 F2 R' F2 B2 L' B2 R 
3. (9.340) B2 D B2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B' U2 R B2 F2 U B' D' B F2 
4. 10.224 B2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 F' R D2 B2 R2 B U F' D L 
5. (11.695) B' L2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 U L D2 U2 B F D L B U2 

Not bad for on cam  Will post shortly


----------



## KCuber (Feb 9, 2013)

34.95 4x4 Ao5 and 30.38 single on cam, also a 2:27 6x6 single on cam.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 9, 2013)

(15.288) 18.209 18.161 (20.153) 19.878 => 18.749
20.932 20.185 (15.288) 18.209 18.161 20.153 19.878 25.995 (38.153) 22.189 20.513 28.432 => 21.465
qcube pbs


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 9, 2013)

Roux

13.86, 11.84, 13.88, (16.55), (11.16) = 13.19 avg5

part of a 15.28 avg100

Can't tell if getting better at Roux, or just got like 75 easy-ish solves


----------



## soup (Feb 9, 2013)

New best for 9x9x9: *14.509* minutes. Link here

1st sub-15 for this size cube. At this rate, I should get sub-10 8x8x8 soon. Looks like I finally got past the nasty time block I used to have for this puzzle.. as much as I tried, I wasn't able to get anything under ~17 mins. for about a month..


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2013)

First ever 7x7 mo3: 
9:01.10, 8:18.55, 8:59.76 = 8:46.47

Also broke my PB single in the mo3.


----------



## Julian (Feb 9, 2013)

5.73 pyra ao100


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 9, 2013)

1:29.40 5x5 single with E slice, and after only 62 solves 

EDIT: 1:26.14


----------



## ottozing (Feb 9, 2013)

43.14 4x4 ao5


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2013)

7x7 PBs

number of times: 5/5
best time: 7:24.16
worst time: 8:12.03

current mo3: 7:48.99 (σ = 20.48)
best mo3: 7:46.09 (σ = 24.19)

current avg5: 7:39.69 (σ = 6.01)
best avg5: 7:39.69 (σ = 6.01)

session avg: 7:39.69 (σ = 6.01)
session mean: 7:43.05


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 9, 2013)

Ao1000: 14.61
current best
mean of 3	14.85 (σ=0.94)	11.80 (σ=1.41)
avg of 5	14.87 (σ=0.37)	12.27 (σ=1.35)
avg of 12	14.77 (σ=0.79)	13.06 (σ=1.40)
avg of 50	14.31 (σ=1.11)	13.70 (σ=1.15)
avg of 100	14.61 (σ=1.11)	14.14 (σ=1.05)
Lost about 100 times including 4 tens in a browser crash 
9+: 1
10+: 6
11+: 23
12+: 78
13+: 190
14+: 319
15+: 236
16+: 109
17+: 30
18+: 6
19+: 2


Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-9
avg of 12: 3.89
2x2
Time List:
1. 4.81 F U' R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 F2 
2. 3.03 U R' F R U2 F' R F2 R F 
3. 3.30 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 
4. (2.08) U R F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R 
5. 4.51 U R2 F2 U2 R U2 F' U R2 
6. 4.28 R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 F2 U R 
7. 4.52 U R U F' R' U F2 U R2 F' 
8. 3.65 U F2 R U R' U2 F2 U' R 
9. (6.10) U R2 F2 R2 U' F R' F U' 
10. 3.09 R' F R' F' R U R' F2 R 
11. 3.71 R F2 R2 F' R2 F' U' R2 F2 
12. 3.98 U F2 U F R' U R' U' R
Using C(O)LL


----------



## SnipeCube (Feb 9, 2013)

*LL Skip!!*

I was solving and I had the cross in 2 moves, I was doing very bad at F2l, I had the Last block at about 22 seconds. I went to do OLL and I saw that It was An LL skip!!!!! I Know it could have been a new PB!! It could have been sub 15!! Darn, I wasted a lucky solve!! :fp


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 9, 2013)

New PB average of 5: 17.42

16.72, 15.79, 19.75, 15.27, 21.59


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2013)

*5x5:*
best time: *1:15.00* PB
best avg12: *1:24.33* PB
best avg50: *1:29.03 * PB
best avg500: *1:34.25* PB

Finally done the avg500!
I didn't include the avg5 or avg100 since I had already posted them here.



Spoiler: times



1:40.98, 1:47.35, 1:48.05, 1:44.29, (1:52.80), 1:41.39, 1:45.98, (2:11.81), 1:42.85, (2:04.26), (1:52.36), (1:52.93), 1:45.59, 1:39.68, (1:49.94), 1:42.98, (1:58.23), 1:39.43, 1:45.07, 1:35.40, 1:39.94, 1:39.94, 1:37.64, 1:36.96, 1:47.36, 1:41.48, 1:41.86, (1:50.63), 1:45.72, 1:32.81, 1:41.62, 1:45.26, 1:33.82, 1:46.04, 1:38.45, 1:42.73, 1:39.22, 1:34.47, 1:39.05, (2:35.64), 1:40.20, 1:29.52, 1:36.01, (1:52.03), 1:42.61, 1:32.21, 1:45.54, 1:42.04, 1:41.95, 1:36.81, 1:40.21, (2:30.84), 1:38.86, (1:48.68), (1:52.19), 1:31.79, (1:49.48), (1:54.75), 1:35.33, 1:33.61, 1:42.00, 1:36.06, (1:52.94), 1:34.94, (1:48.20), 1:41.12, 1:41.78, 1:40.69, 1:38.15, 1:30.78, 1:42.16, (1:50.23), 1:44.94, 1:41.72, 1:37.26, (1:56.79), 1:36.40, 1:39.88, 1:33.08, 1:31.59, 1:25.47, (1:18.18), 1:33.95, 1:37.48, 1:38.85, (1:22.39), 1:45.55, 1:38.80, 1:33.87, 1:29.74, 1:39.09, 1:32.43, 1:33.51, 1:32.86, 1:38.56, 1:35.63, 1:40.35, 1:38.68, 1:44.61, 1:38.76, 1:36.01, (1:21.18), 1:34.81, 1:24.48, 1:30.20, 1:33.72, 1:33.14, 1:41.23, 1:33.51, 1:44.94, 1:41.15, 1:43.00, 1:40.17, 1:32.40, (1:50.11), 1:41.04, 1:37.43, 1:27.73, 1:43.74, 1:36.02, 1:36.02, 1:36.02, 1:38.37, 1:38.12, 1:25.69, 1:46.51, 1:34.42, 1:39.37, 1:28.90, 1:42.83, (1:17.56), 1:46.64, 1:36.30, 1:36.62, 1:23.36, 1:32.94, 1:33.12, 1:41.80, 1:31.09, 1:34.86, 1:34.58, 1:33.62, 1:39.38, 1:41.35, 1:23.15, 1:41.40, 1:38.36, 1:47.03, 1:34.28, (1:51.33), 1:33.02, 1:34.96, 1:42.94, 1:27.89, 1:36.96, 1:38.98, 1:42.50, 1:35.25, 1:30.38, 1:44.74, 1:28.26, 1:26.52, 1:42.87, 1:36.18, 1:36.18, 1:32.89, 1:33.51, 1:28.52, 1:30.66, 1:40.85, 1:30.12, (1:59.31), 1:44.00, 1:38.82, 1:45.67, 1:38.88, 1:35.21, 1:26.74, 1:43.54, 1:37.70, 1:40.08, 1:29.78, 1:43.61, 1:30.86, 1:32.93, 1:33.90, 1:36.05, 1:32.05, 1:40.65, 1:36.84, 1:31.46, 1:31.03, 1:39.60, 1:26.58, (1:17.13), 1:33.01, 1:25.60, 1:30.79, 1:29.17, 1:32.20, 1:32.56, 1:34.85, 1:38.69, 1:32.82, 1:34.46, 1:38.68, 1:35.36, 1:36.77, 1:25.55, 1:31.47, 1:38.01, 1:46.22, 1:37.52, 1:27.44, 1:33.54, 1:26.93, 1:37.25, 1:37.42, 1:30.34, 1:32.89, 1:38.82, 1:34.83, 1:28.81, 1:27.14, 1:41.87, 1:39.09, 1:36.78, 1:38.10, 1:29.88, 1:30.79, 1:26.10, 1:32.98, 1:30.28, 1:25.96, 1:39.28, 1:27.00, 1:32.12, 1:31.94, 1:30.86, 1:40.57, 1:31.51, 1:34.24, 1:33.57, 1:25.59, 1:30.36, (1:20.34), 1:31.10, 1:29.25, 1:34.77, 1:38.47, 1:33.64, 1:33.64, 1:29.18, 1:33.27, 1:41.69, 1:34.95, 1:31.25, 1:37.75, 1:31.60, 1:37.38, 1:34.08, 1:31.54, 1:36.36, (1:22.57), 1:35.39, 1:27.37, 1:30.73, 1:32.46, (1:19.06), 1:25.91, 1:22.99, (1:22.61), (1:21.44), 1:27.68, 1:30.60, 1:32.03, 1:31.76, 1:34.34, 1:27.46, 1:23.58, 1:29.46, 1:36.93, 1:33.04, 1:28.27, 1:36.23, 1:26.43, 1:31.58, 1:30.05, 1:27.59, (1:17.00), 1:30.28, 1:30.99, 1:35.04, 1:35.04, 1:35.04, 1:36.67, 1:33.75, 1:38.85, 1:28.21, 1:32.31, 1:29.47, 1:25.63, 1:36.77, (1:19.56), 1:36.46, 1:30.89, (1:49.51), 1:26.48, 1:29.90, 1:27.84, 1:36.98, 1:28.99, (1:20.18), 1:25.01, 1:34.36, 1:25.09, 1:31.58, (1:22.67), 1:32.79, 1:32.17, 1:23.01, 1:33.40, 1:25.62, 1:29.00, 1:35.31, 1:35.73, (1:20.49), 1:30.80, 1:31.38, 1:34.00, 1:36.71, 1:27.65, 1:24.71, 1:39.19, (1:21.36), 1:29.99, 1:32.18, 1:39.27, 1:32.10, 1:25.47, (1:48.32), 1:29.97, 1:33.24, 1:32.51, 1:36.88, 1:38.73, 1:38.11, 1:37.82, 1:30.49, 1:26.40, 1:26.23, 1:29.55, 1:32.34, 1:37.64, 1:30.13, 1:36.68, 1:36.68, 1:38.68, 1:31.00, 1:26.95, 1:40.60, 1:33.87, 1:26.11, 1:29.87, 1:24.71, 1:31.89, 1:37.19, 1:38.07, 1:33.50, 1:35.07, 1:30.92, 1:37.50, 1:40.37, 1:36.85, 1:47.26, 1:42.58, 1:25.00, 1:26.16, 1:33.84, 1:34.85, 1:27.30, 1:35.15, 1:28.12, 1:39.49, 1:42.68, 1:33.55, 1:32.45, 1:35.19, 1:24.93, 1:40.23, 1:38.47, 1:37.30, 1:34.17, 1:32.26, 1:33.71, 1:30.54, 1:33.30, 1:27.93, 1:30.49, 1:34.33, 1:25.04, 1:37.58, 1:34.60, 1:39.68, 1:39.01, 1:28.30, 1:40.56, 1:39.45, 1:33.60, 1:28.76, 1:22.72, 1:28.88, 1:28.54, 1:30.71, 1:38.44, 1:27.37, 1:36.91, 1:28.30, 1:44.83, 1:35.35, 1:33.42, 1:28.41, 1:36.40, 1:39.55, 1:39.75, 1:23.57, 1:24.77, 1:30.53, 1:32.52, 1:36.59, 1:23.91, 1:33.91, 1:32.85, 1:25.07, 1:29.52, 1:25.85, 1:35.88, 1:28.41, 1:29.19, 1:35.89, 1:32.91, 1:40.91, 1:32.48, (1:49.68), 1:32.59, 1:27.54, 1:38.54, 1:28.15, 1:34.92, 1:33.06, 1:37.93, 1:32.82, 1:38.32, 1:26.97, 1:33.99, 1:46.70, 1:27.31, 1:39.77, 1:33.76, 1:32.71, 1:27.88, 1:29.95, 1:30.12, 1:28.47, 1:29.43, 1:35.92, 1:28.29, 1:36.34, 1:43.22, 1:32.63, 1:22.67, 1:34.91, (1:20.41), 1:27.98, 1:30.49, 1:28.11, (1:21.15), 1:28.92, 1:27.95, 1:27.43, 1:23.93, (1:19.92), 1:24.69, 1:30.16, 1:35.16, (1:18.72), (1:19.73), 1:27.14, 1:29.56, (1:20.34), 1:35.22, (1:15.00), 1:26.80, 1:38.97, 1:23.39, (1:19.55), 1:22.83, 1:35.07, 1:36.74, 1:34.02, (1:21.58), 1:31.14, 1:37.05


You can really see the improvement from the beginning to the end.


----------



## Username (Feb 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> best avg500: *1:34.25* PB



I could never do that much, Not even on a 2x2  Awesome times!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2013)

Username said:


> I could never do that much, Not even on a 2x2  Awesome times!



Thanks. It took me about 3 weeks to complete it. Ironically, the two largest averages I've ever done are this avg500 and my feet avg1000.


----------



## Username (Feb 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Thanks. It took me about 3 weeks to complete it. Ironically, the two largest averages I've ever done are this avg500 and my feet avg1000.



Avg1000 with your feet? Awesome! How long did it take to do?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 9, 2013)

soup said:


> New best for 9x9x9: *14.509* minutes. Link here
> 
> 1st sub-15 for this size cube. At this rate, I should get sub-10 8x8x8 soon. Looks like I finally got past the nasty time block I used to have for this puzzle.. as much as I tried, I wasn't able to get anything under ~17 mins. for about a month..



I've never tried a 9x9, but I don't think I could solve one that quickly. Your perseverance is inspirational.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Avg1000 with your feet? Awesome! How long did it take to do?



It took me about 2 weeks. I did an avg100-150 every 2 days so My legs / feet didn't hurt too much


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 9, 2013)

sub-30 3x3 ao3,(26.55 seconds) and almost sub-30 3x3 ao5 (30.00 seconds)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2013)

7x7

4:33.45 AO5
4:36.77 AO12

Clock:
12.82 AO5
13.71 AO5


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 7x7
> 
> 4:43.45 AO5
> 4:36.77 AO12
> ...



Dang. What are your splits for 7x7?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2013)

*4x4:*
*37.02* PB single
42.21, 1:00.31, 45.00, 46.67, 44.01, 42.21, 45.94, 51.08, 45.78, 50.98, 43.12, 47.73 = *46.25* PB avg12


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 9, 2013)

first ever sub minute with OH! 59.42


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Dang. What are your splits for 7x7?



Something like: 2:30-1:40-20-25


----------



## Riley (Feb 9, 2013)

3x3 average of 1000. No PB's except for the average of 1000 unfortunately.

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 7.31
worst time: 28.44

current mo3: 11.49 (σ = 0.23)
best mo3: 8.60 (σ = 0.60)

current avg5: 11.49 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 8.86 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 11.84 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 9.95 (σ = 0.40)

current avg100: 11.56 (σ = 1.11)
best avg100: 10.99 (σ = 0.92)

current avg1000: 11.46 (σ = 1.06)
best avg1000: 11.46 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 11.46 (σ = 1.06)
session mean: 11.53


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 9, 2013)

another sub minute OH!! 52.46. i think getting a slightly smaller and more controlled cube helped. i'm using the Alpha V


----------



## Hershey (Feb 10, 2013)

*OH avg. of 12*

times:
14.41, 14.38, 15.60, (12.34), 14.93, (15.87), 14.31, 15.65, 14.90, 14.21, 15.24, 14.42

best avg5: 14.57 (σ = 0.31)
current avg12: 14.81 (σ = 0.54)


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 10, 2013)

Some PBs/good solves over the last two days:

5. 13.20 L2 U B' D' B2 F L F U' F U' F' U' F2 D F2 U' F' U2 F' L2 R2 B L2 D2

Keyboard, which is unusual for me, I wasn't home though. This was in the middle of a ZZOH session but I 2H CFOP'd it because it looked easy, second best solve ever  (PB is 12.48)

35.77 OH average of 12, PB by 0.05, almost PB average of 5 as well (32.43), PB is 32.42 :fp

6. 14.00 R2 L2 U' B L D F U' L D2 B' D B U L D' L' D2 L' F B D' U' B' D' 

ZZ, got this just this morning. After three and a bit years of cubing, FIRST LL SKIP EVER! . Third best solve ever and fastest with ZZ.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 10, 2013)

6x6

2:35.88), 2:37.28, (2:59.65), 2:37.73, 2:52.18 = 2:42.40

Might be PB. Not sure. Mad about that 2:52.18 -_-


----------



## soup (Feb 10, 2013)

New best for 6x6x6: 5.534 minutes. Link here. Look at that.. looks like my first year on the forum is approaching, too.. and one year since I learned my first bigcube (4x4x4)

+solved 6x6x6 layer-by-layer
+solved 5x5x5 layer-by-layer


----------



## Emily Wang (Feb 10, 2013)

3:04 7x7 Solve. 

also i got a 52 minx avg of 5 yesterday.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 10, 2013)

56.65 Sq-1 single. First sub-1


----------



## Iggy (Feb 10, 2013)

6x6 PBs

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:07.56
worst time: 5:07.24

current mo3: 4:11.25 (σ = 4.79)
best mo3: 4:11.25 (σ = 4.79)

current avg5: 4:17.60 (σ = 9.54)
best avg5: 4:17.60 (σ = 9.54)

current avg12: 4:32.09 (σ = 18.40)
best avg12: 4:32.09 (σ = 18.40)

session avg: 4:32.09 (σ = 18.40)
session mean: 4:32.97

4:42.57, 4:07.56, 4:57.81, 4:25.06, 4:59.83, 4:32.94, 5:07.24, 4:41.39, 4:27.52, 4:16.78, 4:08.49, 4:08.48


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 10, 2013)

1:21.45, (1:30.22), 1:23.94, 1:26.43, 1:26.69, 1:21.69, 1:22.53, 1:29.58, (1:19.53), 1:28.04, 1:22.09, 1:25.09 = *1:24.75 avg12*
5x5


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 10, 2013)

OH.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-10
avg of 12: 14.55

Time List:
1. (12.21) U F L D B' D' R2 U' F2 U2 F D2 R2 B L2 B' R2 U2 L2 
2. 15.30 U' B2 L B' L' D' F R F' L' F2 U L2 D B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 
3. 16.42 R' B R' L' F R' D' L' D F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F 
4. 14.06 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L D B R' U L R' B2 L2 
5. 13.42 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' B' D2 R U' F2 R U L2 U R2 
6. 13.52 L U D F2 U2 R D2 F2 B' L' U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 
7. 14.16 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U' L' D2 F' U B D' F2 R F2 
8. 14.57 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F D' L B2 L' R U2 F 
9. (18.70) L' F2 U R' D2 B R2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 
10. 15.54 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 R' D2 U B R2 D B' U L' U' 
11. 14.82 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D U B2 U2 B2 R B' D U' F2 D' L R' U' F 
12. 13.73 F2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F U' F' L B D U F R U2 L


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 10, 2013)

1.00 sune. 7 tps.


----------



## omer (Feb 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 1.00 sune. 7 tps.


That's slow, try to practice this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhWnIf8BrPk
Practice this for 20 minutes and you will easily sub-1 sune


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2013)

14.35 avg12 on TTW. Fastest in a while.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 10, 2013)

31.75 R' U2 u' D' F2 f r2 U r F2 R' r2 D' r D' r D2 F L' D R2 U2 f F2 r2 R2 u' U2 r' U2 F2 L' B2 u' D2 L2 u B2 u2 r'

sup


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 10, 2013)

yusofast


----------



## soup (Feb 10, 2013)

11x11x11 Ao5: 
Solve #1 time = 29.681 minutes
Solve #2 time = 28.750 minutes
Solve #3 time = 29.042 minutes
Solve #4 time = 29.084 minutes
Solve #5 time = 28.215 minutes
Average solve time = 28.954 minutes. 

With a little more practice, I should get rid of those 29 minute solves. The consistency/no 30+ minute solves is nice, though.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha, wow. I don't think I've done an 11x11 avg5 before.


----------



## soup (Feb 11, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Haha, wow. I don't think I've done an 11x11 avg5 before.



I only deal w/bigcubes. It's only fair that I run an Ao5 on one.  I've mostly given up on 3x3x3.. much too alg-heavy.. that and my 3x3 is crap.. should get either lubricant or a better cube.. 

I might do a 13x13x13 Ao5 in the near future.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 11, 2013)

F*#$ Ya new 6x6 PB 8:10.57 beat my old PB my 40 secs also no parity on that solve


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 11, 2013)

Faztest roux solve: 28.92. Kind of easy blocks. Sune cmll. Bad eo but M2 U2 M2 finish. UL/UR placement skip.


----------



## KCuber (Feb 11, 2013)

4x4 PB from earlier today
Best Average of 12: 37.19
σ: 3.69
Best Time: 31.96
Worst Time: 43.38
Individual Times:
35.35, 42.98, 39.53, 38.43, 33.80, (43.38), 36.50, 37.64, (31.96), 37.80, 33.55, 36.32

Counting 42 :fp


----------



## soup (Feb 11, 2013)

7x7x7 Ao5:
Solve #1 time = 7.936 minutes
Solve #2 time = 8.921 minutes
Solve #3 time = 8.515 minutes
Solve #4 time = 9.124 minutes 
Solve #5 time = 8.443 minutes
Average solve time = 8.588 minutes


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 11, 2013)

Square 1 PB: 3.5 days! yay! haha. i couldn't figure it out till now.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 11, 2013)

13.98 3x3 PB avg12.


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 11, 2013)

Megaminx Pb average of 12 : 1:09.91

Times: 1:07.44, (1:00.78), 1:11.69, 1:10.33, 1:10.99, 1:13.87, 1:12.34, 1:08.41, (1:22.63), 1:10.95, 1:05.27, 1:07.78


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 11, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Megaminx Pb average of 12 : 1:09.91
> 
> Times: 1:07.44, (1:00.78), 1:11.69, 1:10.33, 1:10.99, 1:13.87, 1:12.34, 1:08.41, (1:22.63), 1:10.95, 1:05.27, 1:07.78


sub 1 is so close! you'll get there very soon


----------



## ottozing (Feb 11, 2013)

Average of 12: 1:26.565
1. 1:23.048 
2. 1:28.049 
3. (1:38.257) 
4. 1:24.305 
5. 1:29.063 
6. 1:24.975 
7. 1:22.969 
8. 1:28.514 
9. (1:22.570) 
10. 1:25.969 
11. 1:34.215 
12. 1:24.541 

Megaminx. Solves 6-10 make a 1:24.xx ao5.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 11, 2013)

5x5

1:49.90, 1:58.32, (1:42.80), (1:59.84), 1:51.54 = *1:53.25 avg5*

Woo


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 11, 2013)

1:59.96, 1:49.51, 1:59.83, 1:46.31, 1:53.15, 1:43.90, 1:48.74, 2:01.35, 1:53.84, 1:55.16, 1:49.83, 1:48.90, 1:55.65, 1:50.31, 1:46.49, 1:49.65, 1:45.51, 1:40.41, 1:49.05, 2:02.47, 1:54.27, 1:46.96, 1:46.91, 1:52.78, 1:35.06, 1:47.87, 1:44.68, 1:37.56, 1:44.08, 1:44.69, 2:01.07, 1:56.44, 1:52.86, 1:47.28, 1:51.66, 1:48.66, 1:51.20, 2:04.74, 1:37.91, 2:02.69, 2:10.84, 1:44.74, 1:36.20, 1:49.62, 1:39.54, 2:03.42, 2:12.14, 2:12.23, 1:47.11, 2:12.66, 2:02.90, 1:53.70, 2:01.22, 1:50.02, 1:45.92, 1:54.60, 2:01.25, 1:50.60, 1:48.70, 1:52.47, 1:35.38, 1:29.40, 1:43.97, 1:54.25, 1:48.17, 1:51.11, 1:41.74, 1:51.67, 1:44.88, 1:38.06, 1:26.14, 1:35.46, 1:56.99, 1:53.80, 1:56.12, 1:48.51, 1:32.40, 1:42.21, 2:02.24, 1:45.01, 2:17.14, 1:40.42, 2:06.56, 1:29.38, 1:47.62, 1:40.79, 1:59.34, 1:49.55, 1:57.46, 1:47.11, 1:51.92, 1:45.63, 1:29.22, 1:48.71, 2:07.34, 1:54.09, 1:43.17, 1:49.75, 1:50.04, 1:50.71 = 1:50.24

5x5 E slice avg100


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 11, 2013)

12.22 ao 12 pb

11.53 ao 5


----------



## timeless (Feb 11, 2013)

timeless said:


> first sub 20 oh, messed up scramble tho
> 5. (19.01) L2 F L' F' R2 U D2 L' F2 R' F' B2 R2 B F2 D2 U' F' L B D2 B2 L B' U



24.87 on cam





also got an off-cam almost pb oh solve, r perm
20.00 R2 D L F2 B' D' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' B' D L D2 R2 D' B' D' U2 R2 D2


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 11, 2013)

3x3 ao5 PB:
(20.15), 12.59, (12.42), 13.20, 12.75 = 12.85
Roux


----------



## Iggy (Feb 11, 2013)

5x5 PBs

number of times: 15/15
best time: 1:59.93
worst time: 2:34.30

current avg5: 2:13.44 (σ = 8.41)
best avg5: 2:06.38 (σ = 3.35)

current avg12: 2:13.37 (σ = 8.13)
best avg12: 2:13.37 (σ = 8.13)

session avg: 2:14.13 (σ = 8.85)
session mean: 2:14.52

2:28.80, 2:17.57, 2:03.56, 2:10.09, 2:02.84, 2:25.61, 2:05.49, 2:11.97, 2:13.18, 2:24.22, 2:34.30, 2:06.36, 2:22.73, 2:11.22, 1:59.93

The single is my first ever sub 2.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 11, 2013)

*4x4*
single: *35.99* PB
avg5: *42.96* PB
avg12: *44.14* PB
(35.99), 49.97, 42.32, 44.15, 43.89, 43.07, (55.20), 49.67, 46.25, 40.11, 39.45, 42.52

Former were 37, 44 and 46.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2013)

soup said:


> 7x7x7 Ao5:
> Solve #1 time = 7.936 minutes
> Solve #2 time = 8.921 minutes
> Solve #3 time = 8.515 minutes
> ...



why dont you just keep your times as hh:mm:ss instead of converting them to minutes?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 11, 2013)

Whoohooo!! First time hitting sub-40 YESSSS  :tu

Got me some new stickers (Izo half brights) for my two backup cubes as a present


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *4x4*
> single: *35.99* PB
> avg5: *42.96* PB
> avg12: *44.14* PB
> ...



You beat my avg12 PB. Dammit I suck at avg12 on 4x4 (although my single and avg5 are still faster =P haha)


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 11, 2013)

First 3x3 PBs in a while:
Ao12: 17:71
Ao5: 16.48
Single: 13.23

I have only practiced megaminx the last few days and almost no 3x3. I think I'll continue with that some more, as it seems like it improves my 3x3 times and I just found out that megeminx is fun.

Megaminx:
Ao12: 3:05.77
Ao5: 2.59.43
Single: 2:28.20

So far, my PB ao12 have improved by ~10 seconds after each ao12


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 11, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> You beat my avg12 PB. Dammit I suck at avg12 on 4x4 (although my single and avg5 are still faster =P haha)



I was quite lucky on parities.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I was quite lucky on parities.



Yeah... about that: 42.74 avg12 and 40.52 avg5. I lubed my 4x4 broski. =P


----------



## KCuber (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess I'm OK at 5x5 now:
1:21.75, 1:18.84, 1:27.63, 1:19.68, 1:40.31=1:23.02


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 11, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-12
avg of 5: 56.24

Time List:
1. 55.22 u' L B r' L f' R2 f2 U2 r2 u D f' B2 L2 u2 f F B' R f' B2 u D' L f2 U' R' u D2 F2 u' B' r' f' L2 U r D' f2 
2. (52.39) B f' U' D2 B D u U2 f B r B2 L2 u' F u2 R' f2 F u r B D2 F L r2 F2 L2 F B2 u L2 r2 R' D2 R2 L' U F2 r 
3. (1:02.47) R' f R2 F' U2 u2 B r R L u B' D r2 R' B2 D u r u' U' R2 B U' L2 f' L2 R2 r2 f2 B2 r2 F u F D u r F U 
4. 54.89 u' D' f U' B u' f' L' f' u2 U2 F2 D' r2 R' F' f' r2 L f' B2 r L2 u2 D2 U R2 U' f D u2 r' u' U' L2 f B2 L B2 L' 
5. 58.62 L2 B2 r2 f L f u f D U B2 u D2 f D2 R u f' R' r2 F' D r f' u' D2 B' R' L' B' D2 r D U B r' U D u2 L2

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-12
avg of 12: 59.00

Time List:
1. (52.39) B f' U' D2 B D u U2 f B r B2 L2 u' F u2 R' f2 F u r B D2 F L r2 F2 L2 F B2 u L2 r2 R' D2 R2 L' U F2 r 
2. 1:02.47 R' f R2 F' U2 u2 B r R L u B' D r2 R' B2 D u r u' U' R2 B U' L2 f' L2 R2 r2 f2 B2 r2 F u F D u r F U 
3. 54.89 u' D' f U' B u' f' L' f' u2 U2 F2 D' r2 R' F' f' r2 L f' B2 r L2 u2 D2 U R2 U' f D u2 r' u' U' L2 f B2 L B2 L' 
4. 58.62 L2 B2 r2 f L f u f D U B2 u D2 f D2 R u f' R' r2 F' D r f' u' D2 B' R' L' B' D2 r D U B r' U D u2 L2 
5. 1:04.20 B L u' B2 f U' L u' F u' L2 F2 L' R2 D u U2 F D F' L2 f2 u' r' D2 f L2 D' u B' u' F2 U f2 R' L2 F2 L' U' u 
6. 1:03.62 F' r' D' R' U B2 U2 F L' f D2 L u R r' U2 R2 f u2 B D u U2 r2 F' L' R r F2 f' L B2 f D2 r' f2 U L2 D' r2 
7. (1:04.41) r U2 r' f2 R' r' D' f F' R D f U2 R u f U' D2 R2 U' u2 B' f u2 f' B u' f R u R B' f' D U L2 D2 F u' f2 
8. 1:02.78 R2 u D2 r2 u' r u' f2 L2 r F R L' F' f' U' F B2 f2 D2 f' B' F' D B2 r D B' L U' B' r2 L u2 R2 u' U D F2 u2 
9. 53.51 D' f' r' U L B F r2 D' R' r' L2 u R2 r' f F L U F2 D u2 L2 D u f2 L r' R B r2 B2 f' r' L2 B' R2 u2 r' F' 
10. 58.25 r2 f' D2 F D f' F' U f2 u' F2 f' B2 u2 B2 L2 U' D' L' F D' U2 B L' R B2 f2 u' L' u2 f' B R2 F r2 D F' B2 D' B 
11. 58.31 B' u' B2 F U2 f2 F2 B2 u U2 r f' B' u2 F' U L f' B2 r2 L' B2 L r' B2 R2 r' L u2 R f F B' R2 L F' R2 r2 U' f2 
12. 53.37 u' r R2 U2 u' L2 F u' U2 R2 B r2 B2 u L2 B2 U r2 B L' B r2 D2 F2 B f2 r2 F2 f' u2 f' U2 F' D2 R' u2 R' f F R

Finally some progress on 4x4, just need a sub 50 single


----------



## Julian (Feb 11, 2013)

Bandaged Cube

17.13 Ao12, including a 7.00 single: R U R' F' U F U' R' F R2 U F' L' U' L F2 R' F L' U L2 F L' U' L' U2 R U2 L F2


----------



## soup (Feb 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> why dont you just keep your times as hh:mm:ss instead of converting them to minutes?



Easier on the typing. 

13x13x13 Ao5 in progress..


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2013)

soup said:


> Easier on the typing.



wut?

surely it takes more time to convert 8:41.623 to 8.693716repeating minutes than it does to type "8:41.623"


----------



## qqwref (Feb 11, 2013)

soup said:


> Easier on the typing.
> 
> 13x13x13 Ao5 in progress..


Haha yeah, do you mind me asking how you convert fractions of a second into fractions of a minute without typing them in somewhere?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 12, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Yeah... about that: 42.74 avg12 and 40.52 avg5. I lubed my 4x4 broski. =P





Now get NR.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Now get NR.



Dude, I'm less than a second away. I'll be sub-40 by summer time, I guarantee it. Also, my single is like 2 seconds faster.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Haha yeah, do you mind me asking how you convert fractions of a second into fractions of a minute without typing them in somewhere?



its only one calculation that can be done on any calculator


----------



## soup (Feb 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Haha yeah, do you mind me asking how you convert fractions of a second into fractions of a minute without typing them in somewhere?



calculator ---> xx.xx/60 ---> get 0.xxxx33333 or 0.xxxx66666 ---> add minute portion ---> Round to three decimal places' accuracy (Accurate to ±0.03s)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 12, 2013)

You still have to type that part into the calculator though. So why not just type it onto the computer directly? Same amount of work.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 12, 2013)

This is how you know you're improving: feels like a slow/average average, it turns out it's faster than your pb average from a week ago. 
45.83 avg12 on 4x4 that felt slow. Sub-40, here I come!


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 12, 2013)

9.68 3x3x3 Single. Stackmatted.

finally. I have been getting 10 second solves for months now. I must have gotten 30+ 10 second solves before now.
Previous PB singles stand at: 10.10, then at 10.04
[EDIT]
unfortunately, qqtimer lost the scramble. I had it set on "manually enter times" and it replaced the 9.68 scramble with the one before it (when I looked at the scramble history there were two of the same scramble in a row).

However, I do remember that the cross was on red, my last F2L pair was done R U' R' U R U' R' then OLL skip into Gc Perm


----------



## Iggy (Feb 12, 2013)

13.49 3x3 PB avg12. There was a 12.77 avg5 in it, my 2nd ever sub 13 avg5.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 12, 2013)

9.97 PLL skip

9.74 Full step

(3x3)


----------



## Selkie (Feb 12, 2013)

First pb Ao12 in over 6 months. At last some movement off my plateau 

*Average of 12: 16.59*
1. 16.43 D B' L U' R U' B D L' B U2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D2 
2. 15.22 L U' L' B L B2 L' D L' B U2 F2 B2 L B2 L' D2 L F2 B2 R 
3. 17.76 B2 L2 F U2 B L2 D2 F L2 B2 F' L' R2 U R U2 F R B2 D2 
4. 18.13 F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 F L2 D' F2 R' B2 L R B 
5. (13.69) F' U' F2 U2 L U B R D B R2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B 
6. 18.39 R2 B L2 B U2 B2 F D2 L2 F L' U R F R' F D' B' D R2 D 
7. 14.93 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L' D2 B D2 B2 U2 B' U R U' 
8. 15.13 R2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F U F2 L' B L' D R' F R' F' 
9. 16.32 L2 B U2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' R B2 F' U2 F' D' B2 U' F' 
10. (25.17) U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 R' B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L' F 
11. 17.00 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B' L' D U2 R2 U' L R' F2 D' R' 
12. 16.58 U' R2 D' U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B' L' B2 R2 D' L2 B L' F' U2


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 12, 2013)

had a nl 8.97 in the 3x3 race, one of my most fluid solves ever.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 12, 2013)

Megaminx PB:
Ao12: 2:57.33
Ao5: 2:51.52

I'm now sub 3!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2013)

soup said:


> calculator ---> xx.xx/60 ---> get 0.xxxx33333 or 0.xxxx66666 ---> add minute portion ---> Round to three decimal places' accuracy (Accurate to ±0.03s)



but... why not just type the time as 8:43.623? its easier to compare to other times and it isn't annoying.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 12, 2013)

4:06.17 4x4x6 solve, a little lucky at the end.


----------



## Akiro (Feb 12, 2013)

New PBs :
14.92 average of 100
13.93 average of 12

I usually average high 15s


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 12, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Got a dayan megaminx last week and picked up solving megaminx (used to have a mefferts few years back and got to ~3mins average but sold it away). Best avg12 as of today is 2:53 with 2:22 single



Update as of today:
1:51 single
2:17 avg5
2:21 avg12 

Only because it's the Lunar New Year holidays and I have more time to cube.

edit: 2:13 avg5, 2:20 avg12. It was 2:20.04..so close to sub 2:20 but failed to roll


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 12, 2013)

3x3:19.54 ao100

First ao100 PB in almost two months.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2013)

30.46 3x3 single


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 12, 2013)

4:44.58. Megaminx. First PB in two weeks. Previous was 6:27.xx. Wow.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 4:44.58. Megaminx. First PB in two weeks. Previous was 6:27.xx. Wow.



WOW that is a big improvement. When did you start speedsolving the megaminx?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW that is a big improvement. When did you start speedsolving the megaminx?



IKR. I was amazed. Since January 30th. Didn't practice in a while.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> IKR. I was amazed. Since January 30th. Didn't practice in a while.



That good to see that BIG time drop


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 13, 2013)

2:20 megaminx PB from 2:27. First time I tried to use lookahead. Helped a lot.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 13, 2013)

Clock PB Ao5: 10.36

10.62, (9.55), 10.59, (11.96), 9.88

Will hopefully see some good things at Hillsdale.

Also 2x2 PB Ao12: 4.23

3.98, 4.63, 4.19, (5.58), 3.02, (2.71), 4.48, 4.95, 4.43, 4.19, 4.16, 4.28


----------



## soup (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally done with that average of 5!

13x13x13 Ao5:
Solve #1 time = 48.618 minutes
Solve #2 time = 46.771 minutes
Solve #3 time = 49.281 minutes
Solve #4 time = 53.529 minutes. ()
Solve #5 time = 46.571 minutes. 
Average solve time: 48.954 minutes.

Hopefully those 50+ min. solves go away. (53 mins = my two months' ago times). However, still good because it was a sub-50 avg. despite the 53-minute solve added in the mix.. The center building and edges were atrocious on that solve. No clue what happened there.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Square-1
Feb 12, 2013 9:09:56 PM - 9:16:27 PM

Mean: 15.87
Average: 15.65
Best time: 11.18
Median: 15.59
Worst time: 22.73
Standard deviation: 3.34

Best average of 5: 14.07
3-7 - 13.82 15.89 (22.73) 12.49 (11.84)

Best average of 12: 15.65
1-12 - 20.38 (11.18) 13.82 15.89 (22.73) 12.49 11.84 15.29 16.99 18.38 14.12 17.27

1. 20.38 (3,-1) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0)
2. 11.18 (0,-1) / (4,4) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,2)
3. 13.82 (-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3)
4. 15.89 (-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,3) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,-4) /
5. 22.73 (-5,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-2) / (-5,-4) /
6. 12.49 (1,6) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (-5,0)
7. 11.84 (6,-1) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,-3) / (0,-2) /
8. 15.29 (1,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (3,-2) /
9. 16.99 (0,-1) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0)
10. 18.38 (0,2) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-5) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-1)
11. 14.12 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (4,4) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4)
12. 17.27 (0,-4) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,0) / (-5,-2)

WOW sub-16 avg12


----------



## soup (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like you guys are experiencing a spam attack.. Hopefully it's not common in these parts.

Edit: Now that I've gotten a 13x13x13 Ao5 down, should I go for 15x15x15 Ao5?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 13, 2013)

soup said:


> Edit: Now that I've gotten a 13x13x13 Ao5 down, should I go for 15x15x15 Ao5?


Nope, you should go straight to the 20x20x20 avg5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 13, 2013)

8.06 pll skip pb

10.79 ao 5 pb


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 13, 2013)

1:05.75 Megaminx avg of 5

Times: 1:06.00, 1:04.73, 1:06.53, (1:09.50), (1:04.07)


----------



## bran (Feb 13, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 8.06 pll skip pb
> 
> 10.79 ao 5 pb



Wow what were the times of that Ao5?


----------



## timeless (Feb 13, 2013)

timeless said:


> PB AO5: 18.64
> 1. 19.41 B R' F2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 D' L B' D' R' B2 D F2 L2 F B' D' L2 R' U D' L2
> 2. 17.79 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U F' R2 U2 F' L2 D B2 R U L' F2 U2 D L' R2 B' U B2
> 3. (22.76) U2 L F R B2 L D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B' F U F2 L U' B F' R B D' U' R
> ...



semi-CN with mostly yellow/white crosses
Average of 5: 18.81
Average of 12: 19.97
1. 19.70 U2 B' L2 D' B' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U D2 B' F R' D' L F' R2 F D' R' D' 
2. 19.68 B' R F L2 B R F R L2 B' L' R' U' F U2 F B2 R B L B' R2 B U' F2 
3. 18.51 F B L R' B F' L R' F D2 F L' F2 R U2 D F' R' F D' F' D' B U' D2 
4. 19.42 R' B' L' F U' B2 F2 D2 F L' F U' B2 R' U D' R F B' L2 U2 R2 B L R 
5. 28.11 R' F' U L' B F' L U2 L U' F2 D F' D' R2 D2 U' F2 L' R B L2 B' R2 B2 
6. 19.56 R2 F' L F B' D' L' U B U2 L R2 U' D R D2 R' L U2 L F R' U F2 L' 
7. (15.85) B' U2 F' R' B L' D2 F2 D' F B' L2 B' R2 F U' B U2 R U' L2 F' U' L U2 
8. 21.39 U2 F2 L U R F2 U' R' D2 F2 L2 B F U2 D2 R2 L2 U L U D' F2 D U' R' 
9. 17.88 R' U2 L D' U F R2 F R' B2 D' R L U' D2 L R2 F' U2 L' R' U2 R2 D2 R2 
10. (29.40) L' D2 L' R2 F' L2 R' U F D2 U R2 L B2 L' F' D L B2 R L U2 B' F' D 
11. 17.17 L' F2 B L U' L2 U2 F U' F2 D' R B F' D' F' R2 F L2 D2 F2 U' B R2 F' 
12. 18.26 U' D' R2 L B F' D2 U' R2 B2 F' D2 F' R' U2 L2 R U' B2 U' R2 U B D' L2


----------



## Antikrister (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know how much of an accomplishment this was, it was über lucky, but quite a choppy solve. But here it is anyway:
Lucky PB: 13.52

Scramble F2 U L F' B' D L' R2 U D' F' L2 F2 R' D' B D' U' F2 L2 R F' B2 R2 F

I did a yellow cross, then inserted two blocks. Then F2L was magically done, the I did a U2 and did the "chameleon" oll, pll skip, auf done... xD
As I said, my tps were probably below my average but still beat my old PB 15.3~ (which was non lucky though)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2013)

Just got a 10.17 3x3 NL single. And I don't even have a sub 10 yet. :/

Edit: FINALLY!!!!!

9.68 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 U' B U2 F U2 F2 R U' F2 D' U'

And it was FULLSTEP. 

Edit 2: 3:52.45 6x6 PB single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> 1:05.75 Megaminx avg of 5
> 
> Times: 1:06.00, 1:04.73, 1:06.53, (1:09.50), (1:04.07)



You should join the Megaminx race thread.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 13, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-13
avg of 12: 1:00.87

Time List:
1. 56.34 D2 F2 B r' F f2 L2 B' U f2 u' L' D' R' f R B' f2 L u' D B2 f' u B' F2 u' D U' r2 f2 D R L' u2 B2 L2 F2 L R' 
2. 58.03 D2 U2 F u' F2 f2 R' f' r L u' B' u2 R2 B L2 R2 u2 R2 L F2 B' u' F' R r L' B F' u' B2 r D' F' U' r B' F' U2 F2 
3. 53.43 f2 U' R' U F u2 R2 D2 r' U2 B r u' F' D' r2 L2 U u2 R2 L r B2 U F R' L2 r2 F U u2 L2 U2 F' f' D F2 D' B u2 
4. 59.69 B2 U D2 B2 u' B2 U2 B2 L' R' D2 F f u' B2 u2 D f2 U F f2 D F2 f2 u' F2 u D F' U2 L' F' f' r L' D' L' D' L' B' 
5. 58.82 B F U u2 f' D' L2 B' F2 R2 u2 D2 f D f' L2 f' D F' D F' B2 r U' D' r B' f u2 r F' U2 r2 B' L B2 r B' r' F' 
6. (45.10) f u R2 D2 B U D f L' B2 U2 R f L2 U2 f2 r2 F u2 L R' r' u2 L B D2 R U B' L F' R B' D f' R2 L2 D' f2 r2 
7. 1:00.05 r' B2 f F2 R' u' R2 r2 U' F' R u R2 F2 D u' R' u2 r B F' u' U' B' F r B2 L' B' D u' r L' R' F2 B2 L F' U R2 
8. 1:00.74 B r' U2 D R L' U' B' r D2 F2 B2 L R2 r' F2 L R r2 B' R r' u U F' u2 F' L' f2 r' f R U' R' U L' B' D2 r' B 
9. 1:17.18 r L F2 R F2 D2 L2 f2 F u2 B u' B F' L2 B' u2 U B2 u2 U' F2 D' r' B2 r2 U B' r2 F2 f' D B D' L' B2 L u2 R' r2 
10. 1:01.53 R B' U r' F r2 D' u F R' f B2 r D' F' u2 f U u F' r' F' f2 u2 D2 B2 r' L D R2 L' U' f' u2 R2 r' U u' R' f2 
11. 1:02.91 L2 U2 f u2 f' F2 B2 R B R' F R' f U' R2 U2 u F U' r2 U2 B L2 B2 F2 r' U2 L' F D2 F2 D' u' L B D2 R' L2 B2 L 
12. (DNF(1:13.34)) U2 r' L' f2 R2 L' B u2 f2 u2 B r F r' D2 F' B2 u r D2 f R' u' F u2 r2 R f' u F r2 f2 u2 r u' R2 B' D' F f'
On Video!!! First sub 50 ever!


----------



## emolover (Feb 13, 2013)

4x4 PB average of 5.

Best Average of 5: 48.40
σ: 9.01
Best Time: 44.89
Worst Time: 1:03.41
Individual Times:
46.47, 49.32, 49.40, (1:03.41), (44.89)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 13, 2013)

Clock.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 191/193
best time: 9.62
worst time: 24.92

current mo3: 13.58 (σ = 0.37)
best mo3: 11.39 (σ = 0.82)

current avg5: 13.58 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 11.79 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 12.82 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 12.16 (σ = 0.63)

current avg50: 12.65 (σ = 0.83)
best avg50: 12.49 (σ = 0.82)

current avg100: 12.72 (σ = 0.95)
best avg100: 12.69 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 13.45 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 13.57


----------



## soup (Feb 14, 2013)

New best for 15x15x15: 74.863 minutes. Link here


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 14, 2013)

soup said:


> New best for 15x15x15: 74.863 minutes. Link here



1:14:51.76*


----------



## soup (Feb 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 1:14:51.76*



Eh.. it's only off by ~0.02s. Good enough..


----------



## qqwref (Feb 14, 2013)

I almost want to do a 13x13 avg5 but I dunno if I actually wanna devote almost two hours to that.


----------



## timeless (Feb 14, 2013)

timeless said:


> PB AO5: 18.64
> 1. 19.41 B R' F2 D' U2 R' F2 R2 D' L B' D' R' B2 D F2 L2 F B' D' L2 R' U D' L2
> 2. 17.79 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U F' R2 U2 F' L2 D B2 R U L' F2 U2 D L' R2 B' U B2
> 3. (22.76) U2 L F R B2 L D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B' F U F2 L U' B F' R B D' U' R
> ...



AO5: 18.42
1. (16.11) 
2. (2:30.59) 
3. 21.02 
4. 16.63 
5. 17.61


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 14, 2013)

timeless said:


> AO5: 18.42
> 1. (16.11)
> 2. (2:30.59)
> 3. 21.02
> ...



What happened to the second solve?

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 14, 2013)

9.41 full step 3x3


----------



## timeless (Feb 14, 2013)

timeless said:


> first sub 15
> 
> 14.66 R' B R' F2 D2 R2 L' U R U' D2 R B' D2 U' B2 L R2 B2 L U D' R2 B L



5. (13.82) D2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 F' L' D' R B F' L' F' D2 B' 
first sub 14, A perm, couldve been sub 13 but got a d2 AUF


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 14, 2013)

1:14.54 Megaminx avg of 100


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 14, 2013)

Average of 5: 17.27 (σ = 0.64)

17.53, (21.90), 17.74, 16.55, (15.86)

New PB out of nowhere. Despite that bad 21.90 there, I think I can say goodbye to the 20-second barrier.


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 14, 2013)

3x3:
mo100 PB 
number of times: 108/108 
best time: 10.06 PB 
worst time: 20.64 
best mo3: 12.26 (σ = 1.63) Nice
best avg5: 12.73 (σ = 1.26) PB 
best mo10: 13.42 (σ = 1.65) According to rules on Polish forum I can count it as ao12 PB, so I do 
best avg12: 13.69 (σ = 1.33) 
best avg100: 14.73 (σ = 1.50) 
best mo100: 14.78 (σ = 2.02) PB 
session avg: 14.75 (σ = 1.39) 
session mean: 14.80 

mo3 - 11.77, 14.07, 10.93 

Average of 5: 12.73 
1. 14.07 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' U2 L' B' L' D R2 F' L' R2 
2. (10.93) L' U' F' U B2 R D' L2 B' U F2 L2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 
3. (16.07) R' F' R' B' D F2 R' D F' L' U F2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
4. 12.55 B F' U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 D' B' F2 U B' U L R 
5. 11.57 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U' B2 L2 F B2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 

Mean of 10: 13.42 
1. 14.84 R' D2 B D R' L F D R2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F 
2. 13.62 D' F' U' D' L D B' R U L D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 
3. 11.77 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' R' U' B2 D B' L2 D F2 L2 
4. 14.07 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' U2 L' B' L' D R2 F' L' R2 
5. 10.93 L' U' F' U B2 R D' L2 B' U F2 L2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 
6. 16.07 R' F' R' B' D F2 R' D F' L' U F2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
7. 12.55 B F' U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 D' B' F2 U B' U L R 
8. 11.57 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U' B2 L2 F B2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 
9. 14.37 U F' B L B' D' F' D' F R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 
10. 14.42 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 R F' L U2 B' U2 R' B' U2 B2 

Mo100: 14.90, 18.34, 12.91, 14.45, 11.48, 15.66, 16.66, 14.36, 17.20, 11.53, 17.43, 14.64, 17.24, 15.43, 12.34, 13.89, 20.64, 13.27, 13.85, 16.60, 14.87, 14.40, 15.70, 15.64, 14.43, 12.80, 15.17, 15.54, 12.43, 12.70, 14.87, 13.58, 17.35, 14.19, 12.95, 14.62, 19.59, 13.53, 17.42, 19.57, 16.44, 10.06, 14.55, 14.24, 12.87, 16.50, 15.12, 14.91, 14.93, 15.18, 12.34, 17.95, 15.04, 15.26, 13.46, 14.47, 14.00, 15.75, 10.24, 20.34, 17.78, 12.27, 13.14, 14.80, 15.59, 15.27, 13.76, 16.12, 12.46, 16.99, 15.85, 15.93, 15.09, 14.28, 14.11, 13.32, 13.95, 13.21, 13.20, 12.60, 14.58, 17.74, 15.56, 15.29, 16.25, 15.92, 16.53, 14.84, 13.62, 11.77, 14.07, 10.93, 16.07, 12.55, 11.57, 14.37, 14.42, 15.48, 15.08, 14.00


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 14, 2013)

soup said:


> Eh.. it's only off by ~0.02s. Good enough..



its also really annoying and it weighsts time for you to convert it but whatever.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 14, 2013)

Clock.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 240/243
best time: 9.42
worst time: 35.24

current mo3: 12.62 (σ = 0.77)
best mo3: 10.23 (σ = 0.92)

current avg5: 12.10 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 10.39 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 11.77 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 11.22 (σ = 0.96)

current avg50: 12.09 (σ = 1.11)
best avg50: 12.09 (σ = 1.11)

current avg100: 12.41 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 12.41 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 13.19 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 13.35


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 14, 2013)

12.67 PB single with PLL skip. My non-lucky PB is 14.04.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 14, 2013)

I have usually done around 1-5 megaminx solves monthly and never done some actual practice. Then I started to practice a week ago.
All my megaminx averages of 12 the last week:

Day 1: 3:46.76
Day 3: 3:37.67, 3:23.27
Day 4: 3:17.39, 3:05.77
Day 5: 2:57.33, 2:59.23, 2:51.87
Day 6: 2:57.02
Day 7: 2:46.82

One minute improvement in one week. That's better than I expected. :tu


----------



## soup (Feb 14, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I almost want to do a 13x13 avg5 but I dunno if I actually wanna devote almost two hours to that.



Go for it. ~24 mins. 13x13x13? already ~2x faster than I am.


----------



## Emily Wang (Feb 14, 2013)

1:54.81 6x6 solve 

edit: 1:54.81, 1:57.08, 2:15.46, 2:07.29, 1:59.56 = 2:01.31

times are all over the place but 3 sub-2s


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 1:54.81 6x6 solve
> 
> edit: 1:54.81, 1:57.08, 2:15.46, 2:07.29, 1:59.56 = 2:01.31
> 
> times are all over the place but 3 sub-2s



Holy crap. Now sub-1 megaminx average at TOW please


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 14, 2013)

onehanded

Average of 12: 14.38
1. 12.10 
2. 16.33 
3. 12.97 
4. (16.79) 
5. 16.01 
6. (9.72) 
7. 13.45 
8. 14.11 
9. 14.35 
10. 14.46 
11. 13.95 
12. 16.08 

also i got a 8.64 cmllskip


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2013)

5BLD said:


> onehanded
> 
> Average of 12: 14.38
> 1. 12.10
> ...



Dis PB?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 14, 2013)

Cant remember, i had another 8 but forgot it
The avg12 is though i think


----------



## Emily Wang (Feb 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Holy crap. Now sub-1 megaminx average at TOW please



fingers crossed. my 60.01 is painful to look at.


----------



## soup (Feb 14, 2013)

New best for real 7x7x7: Link here (11.933 minutes)

Still very slow when it comes to real cubes..


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 14, 2013)

I got a 4:44.36 new PB by .22. Amazing when I actually look ahead and try.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I got a 4:44.36 new PB by .22. Amazing when I actually look ahead and try.



What cube? And did you switch to roux now?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 15, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> What cube? And did you switch to roux now?



Megaminx. I am too slow at roux. I don't feel like trying to switch.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I got a 4:44.36 new PB by .22. Amazing when I actually look ahead and try.



you're not doing very well being the next Feliks, you've been cubing for at least 2 months and you're not sub 20 yet.


----------



## Ramo (Feb 15, 2013)

2x2 3.04! Ortega

Easy first layer and then super easy COLL and final step


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you're not doing very well being the next Feliks, you've been cubing for at least 2 months and you're not sub 20 yet.



I think that's megaminx.


----------



## timeless (Feb 15, 2013)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kunparekh18 said:


> What happened to the second solve?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



messed up U perm i just learned yesterday

AO5: 17.88
1. 16.00 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R F D2 F D' B' U' F L2 F2
2. 19.21 R' L2 U F' D L U D2 B2 L D' L2 U' F2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F2
3. (30.66) D' L2 D' L B' D' F' U2 L' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' D B2 U R2 L2
4. (15.87) F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R D' U' F D U R2 F' D' B'
5. 18.42 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B R U2 L' F R2 B L2 F Lv


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 15, 2013)

timeless said:


> messed up U perm i just learned yesterday
> 
> AO5: 17.88
> 1. 16.00 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R F D2 F D' B' U' F L2 F2
> ...



Is this OH or 2H?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I think that's megaminx.





ben1996123 said:


> you're not doing very well being the next Feliks, you've been cubing for at least 2 months and you're not sub 20 yet.



Yes it is megaminx. I know Ben. I have been cubing for 6 months. I never get much faster.


----------



## timeless (Feb 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Is this OH or 2H?



2h my OH is about 25-30 

i know my times are pretty slow since i joined 2 yrs ago but i quit a few times


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I think that's megaminx.



I know, I just meant in general.


----------



## soup (Feb 15, 2013)

9x9x9 Ao5:
Solve #1 time = 16.035 minutes
Solve #2 time = 17.029 minutes
Solve #3 time = 16.195 minutes
Solve #4 time = 19.027 minutes (was experimenting with freeslicing here)
Solve #5 time = 16.280 minutes
Average solve time = 16.913 minutes 

Still managed sub-17


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 15, 2013)

HOLY **** I went from an 8:10.56 6x6 PB to a 7:37.86 6x6 PB


----------



## Julian (Feb 15, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> fingers crossed. my 60.01 is painful to look at.


It was painful to calculate on your phone.


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 15, 2013)

3x3 sub-30 averages of five and twelve (at last), and sub-25 average of three.
Average of Three: 24.90 seconds
Average of Five: 26.95 seconds
Average of Twelve: 29.42 seconds


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2013)

soup said:


> Go for it. ~24 mins. 13x13x13? already ~2x faster than I am.



My 13x13x13 PB is juuuuuust under 20 minutes, and I'm pretty consistent at bigger cubes, so I'd expect an average somewhere around there. Maybe even a little faster since it's been a while since I did a solve on it.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 15, 2013)

Megaminx PB:
Ao12: 2:39.91
Ao5: 2:38.74
Single: 2:23.86

The ao12 is almost 7 seconds faster than previous PB. I think I will hit my first megaminx barrier soon, maybe around 2:20.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 15, 2013)

I now average sub-45 on 4x4 =D


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 15, 2013)

4x4 pb av5

current avg5: 2:40.41 (σ = 2.71)

2:38.95, 2:38.74, 2:46.44, 2:06.89, 2:43.53


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 15, 2013)

4.80 F B2 R' F U' R2 B' R' L' F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2
x'u'MuM2UR'FRURr2'U'r
U'R'DRU'RU'R'UR'D'R
U'M'UM'U2M'UM'U2M2UM'U2M'


----------



## uniacto (Feb 15, 2013)

is that a PB?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes


----------



## uniacto (Feb 15, 2013)

well congrats then. that's really impressive haha


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2013)

sub5 NL o_0


----------



## soup (Feb 16, 2013)

If only you were to go to an official event and get lucky..


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 4.80 F B2 R' F U' R2 B' R' L' F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2
> x'u'MuM2UR'FRURr2'U'r
> U'R'DRU'RU'R'UR'D'R
> U'M'UM'U2M'UM'U2M2UM'U2M'



thats slower than feliks therefore you are slow and cfop is best method.

also fake because no wideoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeoeo probably.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2013)

Stickered my new Gigaminx :>

Oh yeah, and the first solve was 10:44.16.


----------



## soup (Feb 16, 2013)

5x5x5 Ao5:
Solve #1 time = 4.146 minutes
Solve #2 time = 3.346 minutes
Solve #3 time = 3.641 minutes
Solve #4 time = 4.164 minutes
Solve #5 time = 3.721 minutes
Average solve time = 3.804 minutes.

(Done using Gabbasoft 5x5. My real cube would have exploded within 10s if I went for ~3.8 min. solves. Or anything faster than ~5.5 ~ 6 min.)


----------



## Emily Wang (Feb 16, 2013)

8.62, 8.18, (DNF(10.44)), 8.03, (7.70) = 8.28


----------



## Julian (Feb 16, 2013)

Pyra PBs 

Ao5: 4.26
Ao12: 4.59
Ao100: 5.54



Spoiler: 4.59 Ao12



1. 4.56 U L B' U R' U' B L' U' l' b u 
2. 3.84 U B' U R B L' U' B l r' 
3. 4.21 U L' R' U' L B' L U L' l b' 
4. 4.91 L R L' U L' R' L B r' u' 
5. 5.18 U' B' L' B R' L B' R L' 
6. 4.41 U L' B L' B R L' U' B l r' b u 
7. 5.96 L R U' B L' R' U L' l' b' 
*8. (6.03) L B' U' L B U' B L r 
9. 4.08 U R U R' L U' B' R b u 
10. 4.43 R' L R' U B L' U' L r' u 
11. 4.27 L' U' R L U L U' R r' u 
12. (3.83) U L R' B' U' R' U' B' b u
*


----------



## soup (Feb 16, 2013)

7x7x7 solved layer-by-layer (32.165 minutes)

Should get used to those 3-cycle algs soon.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Megaminx. I am too slow at roux. I don't feel like trying to switch.



same for me with roux. its just that your sig kinda made me think that.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 16, 2013)

1:13.45 PB Sq-1 average of 5

I should really bother to do an average of 12, I'd probably break all my PBs :/


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 16, 2013)

soup said:


> If only you were to go to an official event and get lucky..



I dunwana get lucky in comp cuz id never forgive myself. But fullsteps like the 4.80 are fien.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 16, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I dunwana get lucky in comp cuz id never forgive myself.



Reason? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Reason?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



It's obvious. Why should I be proud of dumb luck?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 16, 2013)

5BLD said:


> It's obvious. Why should I be proud of dumb luck?



Ah, you're right. I feel the same.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 16, 2013)

I wouldn't mind getting lucky at a competition with a LL skip or something 



5BLD said:


> It's obvious. Why should I be proud of dumb luck?



I just looked at your WCA profile and you are the fastest man in the UK. That makes sense now  When you are that fast you do not want to rely on luck.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 16, 2013)

Got 17:10 on 9^3 yesterday, new PB. Previous PB was 18:59


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 16, 2013)

5BLD said:


> It's obvious. Why should I be proud of dumb luck?



because getting lucky isnt a crime.

but i know what you mean


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2013)

Almost a PB: 4x4: 2:17.58. PB was 2:17.02. So close. Pll parity ruined it.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 16, 2013)

PB session: 

number of times: 74/74
best time: 11.84
worst time: 48.78

current avg5: 17.56 (σ = 2.24)
best avg5: *13.17* (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 15.92 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: *13.63* (σ = 1.00)

current avg25: 15.63 (σ = 2.26)
best avg25: *14.73* (σ = 1.56)

current avg50: 15.46 (σ = 2.10)
best avg50: *14.90* (σ = 1.71)

session avg: 15.45 (σ = 2.02)
session mean: 15.96


Average of 12: 13.63
1. 13.05 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' L B D' F2 L' D' U2 R2 D2 
2. 12.96 F2 R' L2 B U L U' L U2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U 
3. 14.24 R2 D' F2 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U B' L D' L D2 R B' L U' F' 
4. (17.73) U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B F' D' R U' F R' D' L' U' 
*5. 13.99 B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L' R U' B L D2 B2 F2 U' 
6. 12.17 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F D2 R U L' F2 D B2 R B 
7. 13.92 D R L' B L' F D' L' D2 B U D B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D 
8. 13.42 L' B' D F' B' L2 F' R F U' L' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R 
9. (12.13) F2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' D2 B L2 D B' U' B' F2 *
10. 15.89 F2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 R D2 U2 F D F2 L2 U' B U F2 U R2 
11. 13.01 U2 B R2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B F' U' R' U' B' R' D' F L D F 
12. 13.68 L2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 R D2 R' U2 B D F' R2 U R B2 R' D2 F'


----------



## Selkie (Feb 16, 2013)

Second pb Ao12 in a week after 6 months with no pb's. Goodbye plateau 

Average of 12: 16.45
1. 15.32 L2 F' L2 B F2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R F D' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 D B 
2. 16.28 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F R U F' L F R' U2 R U 
3. (20.86) D2 B R U L B D R B2 L D F2 U F2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 
4. 15.62 F' U2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 F' L' D2 F2 D' L F2 D2 R F2 
5. 15.48 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D B' D' L2 R' U2 B D R2 B' F2 
6. 15.80 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L' D B' U' F' D' F2 D L R2 
7. 18.81 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 R' D' R2 B' U' L2 U2 B U B2 R' 
8. 17.54 L F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 R F' D' U' F2 L' U2 B U F2 R 
9. 17.47 F' U2 F' L2 F' D2 B D2 L2 R2 D' F' D U2 B D L' D U' 
10. 16.79 L2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U F2 D B2 L D L F' U' B' D L' F U 
11. (14.84) R B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' B U R2 F' L' D' R F' 
12. 15.39 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D F' U' R2 U L' D' L R B'


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 16, 2013)

You'll be sub 15 in no time


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 16, 2013)

roux
14.42, 15.09, (10.11), 14.83, 16.73, 16.19, 14.53, 17.65, 11.84, (17.65), 14.08, 13.44 =>14.88

woo


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 16, 2013)

Once again Megaminx PB:
Ao12: 2:35.98
Ao5: 2:26.62
Single: 2:21.74

Each of them improved by 2.93, 12.12 and 2.12 seconds.

Also graduated from the race to sub 20 today, ~2 months after I got my first sub 20 average there.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 16, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-17
avg of 12: 12.51

Time List:
1. 12.36 F' U D2 B F2 R L B' F U2 F' D2 B2 R' F2 L U F' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F D2 
2. (14.30) R' L' D' R' U D' B' U' R L B L2 U2 R2 F D' B D R F L F2 D2 U2 B2 
3. 11.63 D L' R2 F' L2 D2 L D R' B' D R2 F L U' F2 D L D U' F L2 R U' B' 
4. 13.12 D B' D' U R' F D' B F D' B2 F' U' B L' B2 F L' D L' B' L B' F L 
5. 13.54 L2 F D2 R' F2 B' R2 F U' R2 F' B D F2 L R2 D R' F' L' B' R D F U 
6. 13.36 U R' F L U L' R U2 B' R B F2 U' L U R D' R2 L D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 
7. 11.17 R D B' F' L' B U2 D F' D' F2 R' D B' U2 B2 R' F' R2 D' U2 R2 U R' B2 
8. 13.26 B' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' F' U D' L' F L D R' B2 D L2 U' F' R2 B' F L D 
9. 11.84 L2 U' L2 R B' D' U2 B' L D' U' L2 R' D F' R' D2 U2 B D2 F L' U2 B U' 
10. 13.05 U2 R' L' U' R2 U2 D2 F2 B2 D' F R D R B2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' F D2 U2 
11. (10.84) F' D2 R2 L' F D' F2 B' R2 F2 U L F' B' D2 R B' U F2 R2 B L' R B' D2 
12. 11.80 F U D' L U' D2 L D2 L U' D B L U2 D2 F R' U' L U2 D' B D2 F U2
Wooooooooot I was so in the zone


----------



## soup (Feb 16, 2013)

New best for 20x20x20: 189.341 minutes. Link here (no, did not record this solve)


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 16, 2013)

First sub 30 solve in a long time the time was 27.39 cube Dayan Lunhui


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Best average of 12: 8.080, 8.840, 8.863, 9.535, 10.600, (12.943), (7.359), 9.943, 10.983, 9.704, 8.528, 9.880 = 9.496 (s = 1.411)

pb is 9.19, the 7 was a pll skip


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 17, 2013)

Sq-1..did an average of 12, my first ever. Kinda failed

I somewhat saved myself at the end, but it was still a fail average, many parities and bad EPs.

Single and average of 12 are PB, almost PB average of 5 (PB is 1:13.45)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-17
solves/total: 16/16

single
*best: 55.21*
worst: 2:14.63

mean of 3
current: 1:27.93 (σ = 21.63)
best: 1:05.23 (σ = 11.33)

avg of 5
current: 1:20.14 (σ = 18.62)
best: 1:13.59 (σ = 9.31)

avg of 12
current: 1:29.75 (σ = 15.99)
* best: 1:27.61 (σ = 15.90)*

Average: 1:27.75 (σ = 16.08)
Mean: 1:28.65



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 1:03.41 (-5,-4) / (0,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,2) / (4,-5) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (3,6) / (-1,-3) / 
2. 1:23.34 (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,6) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-5) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,6) / (6,6) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (-1,4) / (-5,-3) / 
3. 1:45.75 (-5,0) / (0,-1) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (3,-4) / (0,1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / (-5,-4) / (4,5) / (-5,-2) 
4. 1:18.55 (-5,0) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (4,-2) / (-1,-2) / (-5,0) / (-1,4) / (-2,4) / (-2,4) / (-1,6) / (-1,0) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (6,6) 
5. 1:10.93 (0,-3) / (6,6) / (6,-2) / (2,-4) / (3,1) / (-3,-3) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (1,-1) / (5,0) / (-5,6) / (2,-1) / (6,-2) / (6,3) / (2,6) 
6. 1:43.31 (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-2,2) / (-4,-2) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-4) / (1,-2) / (-2,6) / (2,-3) / (6,2) / (-4,6) / 
7. 1:29.25 (4,-3) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,6) / (-4,0) / (4,6) / (6,-2) / (0,4) / (0,6) / (0,-2) / (6,4) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (4,1) 
8. 1:42.00 (1,3) / (-4,6) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (-3,6) / (4,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (4,2) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (-5,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,6) 
9. 1:50.40 (-2,5) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,5) / (-3,6) / (1,3) / (4,1) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / 
10. 1:20.28 (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (2,3) / (-2,6) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (6,-4) / (-2,-2) / (0,5) / (-1,0) / (4,1) / (-2,-4) / (-2,-3) 
11. 2:14.63 (4,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (6,-3) 
12. 1:17.52 (4,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (2,3) / (2,-2) / (4,6) / (-4,0) / (4,-2) / (6,6) / (4,2) / (2,4) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,6) 
13. 55.21 (3,2) / (-3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (5,0) / (-1,5) / (1,-5) / (5,4) / (1,2) / (5,0) / (1,2) / (-2,-4) / (0,2) / (4,-5) / (4,0) 
14. 1:02.96 (4,5) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (1,4) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,0) / (-4,-4) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (-3,-2) 
15. 1:40.90 (-2,-1) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,-5) / (6,-4) / (-2,-5) / (6,5) / (-1,2) / (-2,-4) / (6,-4) / (2,0) / (-4,4) / 
16. 1:39.93 (0,2) / (4,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (1,-3) / (5,3) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (-4,-2) / (4,3) / (3,0)


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2013)

7.16 nr single and 16.12 OH nr avg


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 7.16 nr single and 16.12 OH nr avg



nise, videõ ?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> nise, videõ ?



I don't think so. No one films me


----------



## Akiro (Feb 17, 2013)

TOW 2013? 
That's awesome!!


----------



## KCuber (Feb 17, 2013)

4x4 PB's from earlier today (ao12+ao25)
Individual Times:
*34.77, 38.10, 34.53, 35.64, 40.12, 39.44, 35.28, 39.96, 33.89, 41.31, 38.61, 38.17, 36.83, 39.50, 35.94, 40.96, 32.77, 37.15, 34.64, 39.34, 33.66, 38.85, (32.53), 39.42, 39.30*, 43.09, 38.57, 41.00, 47.57, 49.57+, 39.99, 36.66, 45.50, 41.08, 37.88, 37.80, 33.82, 35.93, (50.61)

number of times: 39/39
best time: 32.53
worst time: 50.61

current mo3: 40.12 (σ = 9.15)
best mo3: 34.85 (σ = 2.20)

current avg5: 37.20 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 35.15 (σ = 1.80)

current avg12: 41.30 (σ = 4.73)
best avg12: 36.69 (σ = 2.39)

current avg25: 38.96 (σ = 3.54)
*best avg25: 37.29 (σ = 2.21)*

session avg: 38.41 (σ = 3.17)
session mean: 38.71


----------



## Username (Feb 17, 2013)

I got new 4x4 PBs on average of 5 and 12 + I fell short from a PB by 0.03 seconds


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 17, 2013)

14.84 Ao12 3x3 and a 16.02 Ao100


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 17, 2013)

New Pb's for my 8th week week of speed cubing, for 1, 5, 12 and 50 

Week 8 - 3x3: pb 25.98 secs, Ao5 31.28, Ao12 35.84, Ao50 36.47

Last Post (Week 6)- 3x3: pb 27.98 secs, Ao5 32.84, Ao12 35.95, Ao50 38.43

(Week 5) - 3x3: pb 32.22, Ao5 36.88, Ao12 39.27

I believe I'm improving quite quickly been a bit slow lately due to school, and still looking to a Sub 30avg of 5 in 2 weeks


----------



## Darthriahuz (Feb 17, 2013)

new pb for 7x7 single 7:20.89


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 17, 2013)

accomplished 3-week long goal of getting sub-40 in 3x3x3


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2013)

6.83 avg12. I think i may have got the spark back now.


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 17, 2013)

PB Average of 5!

Average of 5: 13.773
1. (15.828) L2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 U B' F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 R F 
2. 13.517 D' R2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 D F2 U2 R D2 B' L B L2 B' U B' U2 
3. 14.110 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D U R2 F U B L U' F U2 B' R' 
4. (13.507) U R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F R B2 R2 F' R U L' R D' 
5. 13.691 B2 R2 U' F L' U2 B' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 B2 R D2

Can't believe I did this with 2 look CMLL!


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 17, 2013)

5. (1:41.54) l D2 R f2 U b2 u f' d2 u' L2 d2 R' u l2 D R' f' D u' l2 D2 d2 U' f U' B2 F b2 d2 r2 d2 R' r2 U r R f' R2 U' l2 d2 D' u2 b r f' d' r2 b' F2 L l B d U' L' F2 R U2
5x5 26 sec centers. 1:20 Reduction


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 17, 2013)

I have new PB on 3x3 - 16,75s, after over 1 month learning of CFOP.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 17, 2013)

4x4 pb average of 5: 2.29.00

2:29.08, 2:11.98, 2:42.16, 2:52.92, 2:15.77


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 17, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> 4x4 pb average of 5: 2.29.00
> 
> 2:29.08, 2:11.98, 2:42.16, 2:52.92, 2:15.77



Cool those time are like mine


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2013)

lol 9.36 real 3x3 single, LL skip. dont know scramble because twist the web sucks

edit: next solve 9.87 fullstep wol


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 17, 2013)

OH average of 12 PB

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.23
worst time: 27.26

current avg5: 16.01 (σ = 1.90)
best avg5: 16.01 (σ = 1.90)

current avg12: 16.21 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 16.21 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 16.21 (σ = 1.69)
session mean: 16.80


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> OH average of 12 PB
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 12/12
> ...



Same avg12 as the Canadian NR average... owait, I beat it yesterday


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally got my hperm sub-2


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 17, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Finally got my hperm sub-2



pssh, i should've raced you on that one. i sub 2 that one all the time. its my favorite.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 17, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Finally got my hperm sub-2



Wow. Cool. I think my fastest is 1.63


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 17, 2013)

Get an original plastic zhanchi: check
Forget the zhanchi in civics class, have somebody in a later class destroy it and throw everything but the core in the trash: check
Get him to pay me back: ........................
figure out whether to buy a new 55mm zhanchi, a guhong 2, or a lingyun 2: ...........

Back on topic:
Got a 14.65 or something like that the other day, non-lucky. Felt awesome!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 17, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Get an original plastic zhanchi: check
> Forget the zhanchi in civics class, have somebody in a later class destroy it and throw everything but the core in the trash: check
> Get him to pay me back: ........................
> figure out whether to buy a new 55mm zhanchi, a guhong 2, or a lingyun 2: ...........
> ...



That sucks. Put it in fml thread.


----------



## emolover (Feb 17, 2013)

I seriously cant even remember the last time I did a 3x3 session. Lets call these PB's.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.06
worst time: 17.10

current avg5: 14.72 (σ = 1.44)
best avg5: 12.20 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 13.81 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 12.84 (σ = 1.11)

current avg25: 13.71 (σ = 1.14)
best avg25: 13.37 (σ = 1.10)

current avg50: 13.82 (σ = 1.37)
best avg50: 13.82 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 13.82 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 13.80

14.75, 17.05, 11.45, 14.24, 12.49, 13.68, 16.05, 10.49, 14.93, 14.12, 15.06, 15.77, 14.58, 13.72, 17.10, 10.50, 16.05, 13.85, 12.99, 12.49, 13.65, _*13.39, 10.06, 16.05, 12.15, 11.07*, 14.32, 14.31, 11.46, 12.60__, 13.27, 13.02, 16.15, 13.25, 15.06, 14.76, 13.02, 14.25, 15.50, 13.26, 12.02, 14.60, 12.31, 12.92, 12.18, 13.15_, 16.58, 14.91, 13.19, 16.06


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

9.21 average of 12, 8.57 average of 5, 5.91 full step PB single.

Best average of 12: 9.512, 7.688, 7.991, (15.392), 9.191, 11.063, *8.736, 8.272, 10.376, 8.724, (5.914)*, 10.632 = 9.219 (s = 2.243)

5.91 reconstruction:

Scramble (green top, red front): L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' R U B' R2 F2 L' R2 D' R2 F' U B

Inspection: z' y'
Cross: L R' F D
F2L 1: y' R U' R'
F2L 2: y2 R U R'
F2L 3: y' U R U R' y' U2 R' U R
F2L 4: U y2 R' U R U' R' U R
OLL: L F R' F' L' R U R U' R'
PLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

All on video.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2013)

please tell me that is sim


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> please tell me that is sim



of course. I actually did some real 3x3 today (first time actually timing any since december 9th). got 3 sub 10s, one of them was an LL skip. turns out I average like 15 now because I've completely forgotten how to control a cube :S


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 18, 2013)

2nd ever average of 100, its a PB because last time i averaged about 40 sec. when i did my other one. kinda dissapointed i didnt break my PB single, or get a single sub 20, but oh well.
number of times: 99/100
best time: 20.00
worst time: 35.29

current avg5: 29.11 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 25.07 (σ = 1.84)

current avg12: 27.82 (σ = 2.10)
best avg12: 26.24 (σ = 1.99)

current avg100: 28.13 (σ = 3.31)
best avg100: 28.13 (σ = 3.31)

session avg: 28.13 (σ = 3.31)
session mean: 28.05


29.05, 28.77, 32.09, 26.96, 27.80, 29.56, 24.64, 34.07, 24.19, 30.11, 29.19, 23.19, 27.33, 33.44, 26.06, 24.89, 25.85, 32.52, 31.62, 21.19, 25.18, 28.57, 27.69, 26.09, 24.16, 31.95, 31.43, 28.85, 28.35, 26.90, 27.80[27.88], 25.65, 30.15, 29.10, 25.01, 31.53, 33.71, 21.79, 28.35, 28.27, 25.95, 30.87, 30.29, 29.63, 27.44, DNF(32.58), 35.29, 28.95, 30.94, 23.63, 23.37, 29.21, 23.54, 31.37, 33.59, 21.81, 30.84, 24.45, 29.85, 33.63, 23.71, 33.26, 29.43, 33.29, 31.40, 30.40, 30.25, 23.09, 24.59, 27.52, 22.96, 31.61, 26.97, 27.35, 28.85, 27.34, 34.13, 29.03, 20.00, 29.23, 30.78, 24.85, 25.70, 28.07, 27.41, 24.71, 28.30, 21.55, 29.21, 25.09, 30.03, 22.29, 26.77, 29.05, 26.69, 32.65, 31.16, 28.49, 24.05, 27.67

EDIT: new OH PB!! 50.95!!


----------



## emolover (Feb 18, 2013)

AHHHGGG!!! I have never done more than 30 consecutively. I broke everything except single and avg5, I was very close on those two.

I plan to do this again tomorrow. 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 41.26
worst time: 1:07.09

current avg5: 55.36 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 48.95 (σ = 2.46)

current avg12: 53.67 (σ = 4.09)
best avg12: 49.25 (σ = 3.09)

current avg25: 51.86 (σ = 3.81)
best avg25: 50.97 (σ = 3.30)

current avg50: 52.67 (σ = 3.38)
best avg50: 52.52 (σ = 3.34)

current avg100: 53.85 (σ = 3.84)
best avg100: 53.85 (σ = 3.84)

session avg: 53.85 (σ = 3.84)
session mean: 53.91

1:06.81, 51.16, 48.78, 57.76, 59.29, 56.77, 45.22, 1:02.01, 50.00, 53.47, 51.22, 58.22, 45.81, 56.30, 55.28, 1:06.09, 57.30, 1:01.07, 52.48, 56.85, 51.88, 53.21, 53.96, 58.05, 58.39, 50.05, 1:07.09, 57.10, 51.00, 58.51, 50.69, 47.08, 1:00.99, 57.18, 56.59, 50.76, 1:00.55, 53.36, 47.95, 1:00.62, 54.68, [50.27, 52.55, 54.28, 50.15, 57.65, 58.56, 59.77, 56.42, 50.61, 53.58, 56.59, 58.66, 46.31, 51.75, 55.20, 1:00.78, 54.46, 51.45, 51.73, 55.18, 50.69, 52.17, 50.98, 51.79, 51.87, 56.85, 56.45, 59.15, _53.30, 45.39, 52.15, 51.60, 54.37, 51.10, *41.26, 54.90, 51.79, 47.60, 47.45*, 49.71, 52.08, 50.30, 43.99, 48.75, 54.51, 58.30, 51.95, 45.62, 44.55], 53.72, 54.02, 1:01.81, 55.46_, 54.57, 57.06, 59.47, 54.71, 54.31, 47.78


----------



## soup (Feb 18, 2013)

New best for 19x19x19: 146.782 minutes. Link here
(Sadly, not much of an improvement from the previous PB, which was ~149.23 mins.)


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> please tell me that is sim


OLL gave it away


----------



## timeless (Feb 18, 2013)

timeless said:


> 5. (13.82) D2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 F' L' D' R B F' L' F' D2 B'
> first sub 14, A perm, couldve been sub 13 but got a d2 AUF



first sub 14 on cam, 13.89 will reconstruct scramble


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2013)

Shengshou 9x9x9 is way too big for me D: Did two solves and both were in the 12 minute range.


----------



## Username (Feb 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Shengshou 9x9x9 is way too big for me D: Did two solves and both were in the 12 minute range.



I solve the 7x7 In that time  (If i get a good solve)


----------



## emolover (Feb 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Shengshou 9x9x9 is way too big for me D: Did two solves and both were in the 12 minute range.



I haven't heard if any better than what you just did. I have only done enough solves to count on my hands and my best was 13:3x. I can also tell from your videos that I have bigger hands than you so you are doing way better than me.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2013)

At least one person has gotten a sub-10. I think maaaybe I could do that too but it's going to be tough. Not even sure if I wanna do the one OH solve on this


----------



## EMI (Feb 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> At least one person has gotten a sub-10.



But I do have big hands  So it wasn't too hard.


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 18, 2013)

YES! 
First sub 15 avg 12! Did this with 2 look CMLL!
Time to start full CMLL now!

Average of 12: 14.570 
1. 13.775 R2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D B2 R' F' D F2 L2 B2 
2. 12.303 B2 L2 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' F' R D2 L' B F' D2 L F2 
3. 15.497 D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 R B' L R2 U F2 L' D' L2 D' 
4. 14.568 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L' D2 U R2 B L' U' R' F2 D 
5. 13.680 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' B' R B L' U R' 
6. 15.531 D' U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D L' U2 R U F' U2 L2 U' F' R 
7. 13.444 D U L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 B' R2 F' D' U2 L2 F' R2 
8. 14.126 B L D' R2 F' R' B2 R D' F2 L D2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 L' U2 R2 
9. 16.408 F2 U' R2 D2 U F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' D' R2 B R' U2 R2 D R2 U' 
10. (11.782) B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' U' R2 B2 U' F' L' R2 B' U B D' B L' F 
11. (17.482) B' U2 B L2 B R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' D' B' D' U' B2 D2 R' F2 D' R 
12. 16.371 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F L2 B D2 U2 B U' L B' U' L' R B D' B F


----------



## Darthriahuz (Feb 18, 2013)

Got a new pb for 7x7 6:59.46 finally sub 7 minutes


----------



## soup (Feb 18, 2013)

qqwref said:


> At least one person has gotten a sub-10. I think maaaybe I could do that too but it's going to be tough. Not even sure if I wanna do the one OH solve on this



You're a lucky one.. I still get 15 ~ 17 mins. 9x9x9. 

Ed: Have you tried it via qCube?


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 18, 2013)

The art of changing the color for LL during an actual speedsolve 

orange -> green

B U L' B' D R2 L' D2 F D' F2 B2 L D2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 

y2 z
D' L D
R U2 R' U L U L'
U2 R' U R U y L U' L'
R U2 R' U R U' R
U

Brain loading

z L perm

edit: tried out my standardsolution, wouldve left me with OLL skip and Lperm anyway :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

soup said:


> You're a lucky one.. I still get 15 ~ 17 mins. 9x9x9.
> 
> Ed: Have you tried it via qCube?



iirc he averages ~5 minutes on 9x9 sim


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2013)

soup said:


> Ed: Have you tried it via qCube?


http://mzrg.com/rubik/prs.shtml


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 18, 2013)

Um, so I got a 6.16 avg5. 5.76, 5.96, 7.78, 5.82, 6.71

ive got the scrambles for the 5.76 and 5.96 but the others not, id refreshed qq by accident.
U L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L F2
L2 U R D' L2 F' B D B U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' D2



Spoiler



[17:15] <Rouxuor> U L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L F2 5.76, second 5 today
[17:15] <+MLSTRM> pro
[17:16] <Rouxuor> olol
[17:16] <Rouxuor> next solve was 5
[17:16] <+MLSTRM> wut
[17:16] <Rouxuor> 5.96
[17:16] <Rouxuor> L2 U R D' L2 F' B D B U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' D2
[17:17] <+MLSTRM> keep it up 
[17:17] <Rouxuor> inb4 5 5 8 13 15
[17:17] == MLSTRM has changed nick to MLSTRM_Afk
[17:17] <Rouxuor> lolwut
[17:17] <Rouxuor> got a 7 then another 5


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Um, so I got a 6.16 avg5. 5.76, 5.96, 7.78, 5.82, 6.71
> 
> ive got the scrambles for the 5.76 and 5.96 but the others not, id refreshed qq by accident.
> U L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L F2
> ...



faek no wideoeoeoeo


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Um, so I got a 6.16 avg5. 5.76, 5.96, 7.78, 5.82, 6.71
> 
> ive got the scrambles for the 5.76 and 5.96 but the others not, id refreshed qq by accident.
> U L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L F2
> ...


lolwut? Y u no get this in comps?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 18, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> lolwut? Y u no get this in comps?



sigh. nobody even cares about my 7.78 avg anymore?


----------



## Hershey (Feb 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Um, so I got a 6.16 avg5. 5.76, 5.96, 7.78, 5.82, 6.71
> 
> ive got the scrambles for the 5.76 and 5.96 but the others not, id refreshed qq by accident.
> U L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L F2
> ...



Fast.


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 18, 2013)

Average of 5: 20.66
1. 19.65 B U2 B' L2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 B' L D' R2 U L U
2. 18.92 R' B' R U2 D' B D F2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U F2 D'
3. 23.41 D2 B' D2 U2 B U2 B R2 B' L2 D2 L D U2 F' R B' L2 D' L B2
4. (27.45) U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B R' D' U2 L' R' U' F2 L2 D'
5. (15.65) L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U R2 U F L' B L2 D R' F2 R2 D F 
WHY not sub20 -,- ?


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 18, 2013)

YES sub-15!

Best average of 12: 14.98
40-51 - 16.55 (10.67) (18.90) 13.80 15.19 15.50 12.37 15.22 12.83 18.72 18.28 11.33

40. 16.55 (1,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (0,2) /
41. 10.67 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (-4,4)
42. 18.90 (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,2) / (0,2)
43. 13.80 (0,-4) / (3,3) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (-3,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (6,0)
44. 15.19 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (-4,-4) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,1) / (-3,4) / (-4,0)
45. 15.50 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (0,2)
46. 12.37 (6,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (-1,0)
47. 15.22 (1,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-4)
48. 12.83 (-3,2) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-4,2)
49. 18.72 (1,0) / (-4,2) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0)
50. 18.28 (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-2)
51. 11.33 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,4) / (5,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-1)


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 18, 2013)

fml? where's that?
and btw i've decided on zhanchi 55mm, thanks for all the help everyone on the forum


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 18, 2013)

OH single pb: 48.23


----------



## EMI (Feb 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Um, so I got a 6.16 avg5. 5.76, 5.96, 7.78, 5.82, 6.71
> 
> ive got the scrambles for the 5.76 and 5.96 but the others not, id refreshed qq by accident.
> U L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L F2
> ...



Mind=blown
Looking forward to a sub 6 average omg!


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Um, so I got a 6.16 avg5. 5.76, 5.96, 7.78, 5.82, 6.71


Well dang.



Isaac Paurus said:


> lolwut? Y u no get this in comps?


u srs


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 18, 2013)

OH pb average of 5: 52.27

50.65, 53.41, 50.25, 52.74, 1:03.81


----------



## emolover (Feb 18, 2013)

First timed Master Kilominx solve on qminx. 9:46.983. Only about 3 minutes worse than my times IRL.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

Best average of 5: (7.119), 8.145, 7.960, (13.039), 8.641 = 8.249 (s = 2.088)

second fastest avg5 ever (pb is 8.020). 8.145 and 7.960 were PLL skips.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2013)

11:10.80 solve on the SS 9x9x9, still slow :|


----------



## Ramo (Feb 18, 2013)

4x4 PB 1:13.65 YAAY!!


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 19, 2013)

*29.90* 4x4 single (PB, of course)  
Scramble: Fw2 D L2 U L R2 Uw R D' Rw B' U L' R F2 Fw' U Rw F2 Uw2 F' D' U Fw' Uw B' D2 L R' F2 Fw B U Rw2 Uw B' U2 L F D
Very easy solve. Two formed cross edges, easy reduction, and PLL skip to top it all off.
Can't find my exact solution anymore, but the solutions I am finding are also very easy.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 19, 2013)

Since when are you that fast? o_0


----------



## uvafan (Feb 19, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> *29.90* 4x4 single (PB, of course)
> Scramble: Fw2 D L2 U L R2 Uw R D' Rw B' U L' R F2 Fw' U Rw F2 Uw2 F' D' U Fw' Uw B' D2 L R' F2 Fw B U Rw2 Uw B' U2 L F D
> Very easy solve. Two formed cross edges, easy reduction, and PLL skip to top it all off.
> Can't find my exact solution anymore, but the solutions I am finding are also very easy.


Wow, nice job!


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Since when are you that fast? o_0


I average low-mid 40s, so I'm not *that* fast. This was simply a very lucky scramble that I managed to do well on. I'm flattered by your comment, though!



uvafan said:


> Wow, nice job!


Thanks!


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2013)

Skewb UWR Average of 100: 6.35


Spoiler



1. 7.68 B U L' B' U' B' R' U B' R' U' B U B U 
2. 5.42 R' U' B R B' U' L' B' U' L U L R B' R 
3. 6.45 B L U R U' B R U R' B L' B R' L R' 
4. 5.05 U B' R B' R' B' L B R B U R' L' B R' 
5. 6.23 L' U B' R L' U' B' L' B R' B U L' U' R 
6. 6.79 L U L R B' U B L U' R B U R U' R' 
7. 7.64 U L B R' B R' B L U' L' U' R B' U R 
8. 8.79 L' U B R U' L R L R L R L' U L B 
9. 6.80 L B' U' R U L' R U L R U R B' R' B' 
10. 8.64 B' R U L B' L B U L B' U R L B U 
11. 6.32 B' L' R' B' L B' L B' L' B' L' R' U' L R 
12. 7.60 R' L' U' L' U B U B' U L B R' U B U' 
13. 6.46 U L U' B U L' R U' B' R U B R' L' R 
14. (11.76) R B' U L' U R U L B' L' U' B R' U' B 
15. 4.76 R L B' L R' B R L' U B' R' B L U L 
16. 7.03 R' U' R' U' B R B U' R' U' B' L U' L R 
17. 5.76 R' U R B' R B U' R' B R L B' R B L 
18. 6.00 R' B' U' B' U R L B' L' B' R' B R B U' 
19. 6.44 L' R' L B' L U R L B' L' B L R U' B 
20. 6.60 B' L B' R' B U' L R' U' L R' U' B' L B 
21. 6.39 R U' L' B L B U R U L B' R' U L' B' 
22. 6.75 U R L' R' B' L U B R' B U' L U' L B 
23. 7.70 U' L' R' U L U' B' R U R U' R' U B L' 
24. 4.37 U R U R' L' R' U L' B' R U' L B L' B 
25. 5.61 L R' L U' B U L U L' U' L' R' B U R' 
26. 7.06 U' B U R U B' L' U' B' L' B L' B L U' 
27. 6.07 B U R' B' L R L' U' R L' R' B L' U R 
28. 6.19 L B' L U B R' B R L B' U L R U L' 
29. 8.85 L R' B' R' U' L' R' U B' L' R L B' U' R 
30. 6.77 R' L R L' R' B' L R' L' B' R L' U' B R 
31. 5.58 U' R L' B' U' L' B L R' U' L U' L B L' 
32. 5.79 R' U B U' B' L R' U R U L U' L R' B' 
33. (10.40) R L' R' U' L U B' U L U' L U R' L' B' 
34. 6.62 U' L' U R' L' U R U L R' B' U' R' U L 
35. 5.71 B R' U R' B' L R' L' B L' U' B L' B L 
36. 6.56 L B U' L B' R' B R U' L R' U' R U' R' 
37. 5.57 U' B L' R U R U' B' L B U B R' L B' 
38. 4.78 L U' B' R' L U B U L R U' B R' B U' 
39. 7.14 L B' U' L' B' R' U B' L R' B' U' R' U' R 
40. 6.16 R U' B' U' L U B' R U' L B U R U' L' 
41. 8.12 R' L' B U R B R U L B U' R B' L' U' 
42. 6.75 R' B U' R L' R U L' R' B L R' U' L U 
43. 5.59 B U' R B R' B' L B' U' L U R B L' B 
44. 6.61 B U' B' L U B' R' B' R L U B U' B L' 
45. 6.84 B' L' B R' L R' L B' L' B' U' B R L B' 
46. 5.74 R B' U' R L' R' B' L B' L R' B' L U L' 
47. 6.17 R B U' L B' L R L' U B U R' L R U' 
48. (2.68) B' R L U B U L R' B' L' R L' U R U 
49. 5.22 R' B L B U' R B' R' B R B' R' B' U' R' 
50. (3.94) B U' L U L' U' B L' B L B R' L U B 
51. 9.47 R L' B' R U R U R B' U' R' B' U L' U 
52. (3.94) U B L' R B' R' L U L R' B' L' R B U 
53. 4.05 U' B' L R' B' U' L R' U B L' R U B U 
54. 5.81 B' U' R' B' U' L' R' U B L' B L' R' U' R 
55. 6.77 L B' L U' B' R' B L' R' U' R B U R' U' 
56. 4.79 R' U' R' L R' L' U' R L B R B L' U R 
57. 6.69 L B R' L' B' L' U' L' R L' U' B' R U L' 
58. 5.12 R' L R' U' L' R L B U' L B' U' B' L' B' 
59. 6.00 B' R' U R U' R' U L' R U' L' B' U L' U' 
60. (3.68) B' U' L' B' L' U' B' U B L B R B' R' U' 
61. 5.21 L B' L' B' U' B R' B L U' B L' U' L' U' 
62. 4.98 L' U R B' L U' R' L' B L R' L B L' R 
63. 5.71 B' L U' L U B L U L' R' U L' R' L' B' 
64. (10.45) R' U R' U L B R U B U B' R U' B' L 
65. 6.65 U' L R L B' L R L U' L R' U' L' B' U' 
66. 8.56 L B' L R B L' U R L' B' L R' L' B' U 
67. 7.30 L U' R B U' L' U R L U' B L U B' L' 
68. 4.98 L' U' L R L R B' U' L' B' L' U L' U B' 
69. 4.20 U B U R' U R' B U B' L B U B' L' B 
70. 6.69 U' R' L' R' L B U' B' R' U' R L U' L' U 
71. 6.92 B' L' B' L R U' B' L B L' B' L U' L R' 
72. 5.57 B U' R L' R L R B L B' L R B U R 
73. 4.41 B' U' L B' L' R' U' B' L' U' R U L R B 
74. 9.60 B' R L' B R' U' R B L R' L B R B' U 
75. (3.81) U B U B R L' R' B' U B L' U R L R' 
76. (10.74) R' B L B L' B U R' U' L' R B' L U' R 
77. 6.40 L R' U' L R' L R' L R B U R' L' B' U' 
78. 6.79 R' L R B' L U B' L' B' U R B R' B U 
79. 5.48 R U' B' L' R' B' R L R' B' U' L U' R' U' 
80. 6.29 R' L U' B' U' L B U' R' B' U R L B L' 
81. 6.58 L' B' R' B L U' B L' R' B' R' U' L B' U' 
82. 7.41 R U R B L U' B' L' U L' U' B U B' U 
83. 7.58 L' U' B' L B U' R U' R L U' B L R' L 
84. (10.33) R U B U' B R' U R U R' U B' R' L R 
85. 7.47 B' R U L' U B' L' R' L' U' B L B' R B' 
86. 5.95 L' B L' U' R B R' L U' B' R B' U' R U 
87. 5.68 B' L' U' R' L' U' L U' R' B' R' B U B' U 
88. 6.21 L B' R L R' U B L R U' R' U L' R' B 
89. 6.62 R L' R' U L' B R U B' U' R' B' L U' L' 
90. 6.24 B U R' L' U R' L' U' R' L' U B' U L' U 
91. 5.03 B' L R' U' B' L' R' U L' R L R L U B' 
92. 5.46 L U' B' L' R U R' B U B' L' R' L U L 
93. 5.17 R B' L B R' B' R U' B' R' B L' U' R' L' 
94. 8.28 U R U L B R B' R' U' L U L B L U 
95. 6.21 L U' R L R' U' L U' L U' L B U R' U 
96. 6.99 R' L U' L R L R' U' B' R' L' R U' R L 
97. 7.20 U B' U L R' L' U L U R L B L' R L 
98. 4.95 L' U L U' R U L' B' L' R B R U' R' U' 
99. 6.36 U' L B R' L R' U L B R' L B' R' L' U' 
100. 4.42 U' L B R' L R' U L B R' L B' R' L' U'



Skewb UWR Average of 12: 5.23


Spoiler



1. 3.94 U B L' R B' R' L U L R' B' L' R B U 
2. 4.05 U' B' L R' B' U' L R' U B L' R U B U 
3. 5.81 B' U' R' B' U' L' R' U B L' B L' R' U' R 
4. (6.77) L B' L U' B' R' B L' R' U' R B U R' U' 
5. 4.79 R' U' R' L R' L' U' R L B R B L' U R 
6. 6.69 L B R' L' B' L' U' L' R L' U' B' R U L' 
7. 5.12 R' L R' U' L' R L B U' L B' U' B' L' B' 
8. 6.00 B' R' U R U' R' U L' R U' L' B' U L' U' 
9. (3.68) B' U' L' B' L' U' B' U B L B R B' R' U' 
10. 5.21 L B' L' B' U' B R' B L U' B L' U' L' U' 
11. 4.98 L' U R B' L U' R' L' B L R' L B L' R 
12. 5.71 B' L U' L U B L U L' R' U L' R' L' B'


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 19, 2013)

Megaminx pb single 57.61


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2013)

<3 you Richie. I knew you could do it.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 19, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Megaminx pb single 57.61



Niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 19, 2013)

Average of 5: 32.36
1. 32.93 D2 Fw2 U F R' F2 D' L2 Rw D F R Rw2 Fw2 R D Rw' R' L2 B Rw2 D' L' Uw' B' Rw' F2 U2 L' Uw' F' Uw U B D2 U Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R' 
2. 33.22 F' B2 Fw L' D' Rw L2 R' Fw2 B2 R F' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D L Rw Fw D Uw' L2 Uw2 L2 U' Uw' Fw B2 Rw Fw' F Rw' F' R Rw Fw U' L' 
3. (33.87) F Uw L Uw' U R B' U Fw R U2 D2 L Rw R' D' U2 Uw2 L' Uw2 R' F Fw' D2 Rw' D' U' F2 Rw2 B2 U' Rw R U' F2 R' Fw B2 L D 
4. (29.70) R F2 U B U' F2 Rw2 L2 F L Fw2 D2 Fw2 D Rw F Uw2 D' L U2 R' D2 Rw' L' D Uw U' Fw F2 Rw2 U2 B2 F2 Uw' L D Uw' Rw L' B' 
5. 30.94 Fw' D' B2 Rw2 R2 L F' Rw Uw2 F2 Uw' L2 B' R2 Rw' F' R' L2 F U2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' L' F R L Fw' Uw U2 Fw' D2 R Fw' D U2 Uw' B' F' 

Average of 12: 33.81
1. 32.93 D2 Fw2 U F R' F2 D' L2 Rw D F R Rw2 Fw2 R D Rw' R' L2 B Rw2 D' L' Uw' B' Rw' F2 U2 L' Uw' F' Uw U B D2 U Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R' 
2. 33.22 F' B2 Fw L' D' Rw L2 R' Fw2 B2 R F' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D L Rw Fw D Uw' L2 Uw2 L2 U' Uw' Fw B2 Rw Fw' F Rw' F' R Rw Fw U' L' 
3. 33.87 F Uw L Uw' U R B' U Fw R U2 D2 L Rw R' D' U2 Uw2 L' Uw2 R' F Fw' D2 Rw' D' U' F2 Rw2 B2 U' Rw R U' F2 R' Fw B2 L D 
4. 29.70 R F2 U B U' F2 Rw2 L2 F L Fw2 D2 Fw2 D Rw F Uw2 D' L U2 R' D2 Rw' L' D Uw U' Fw F2 Rw2 U2 B2 F2 Uw' L D Uw' Rw L' B' 
5. 30.94 Fw' D' B2 Rw2 R2 L F' Rw Uw2 F2 Uw' L2 B' R2 Rw' F' R' L2 F U2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' L' F R L Fw' Uw U2 Fw' D2 R Fw' D U2 Uw' B' F' 
6. 33.89 R' Uw2 B' Fw2 F Uw2 F Rw D B' D U' Rw2 R B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 Fw' R' Fw2 R2 B' U B' Uw2 D' B Fw2 R' U2 F D Fw Rw R' U2 L2 
7. 36.07 L2 U' Uw2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 U D2 F2 D2 L2 Rw2 D R' Rw L2 F L' Fw B' F2 D2 Rw' U F2 U' B2 Uw F' Uw Rw' U2 B' 
8. (41.42) D Uw' R' D U' Fw2 R2 Fw' D U' R2 L' Uw2 F R' Fw Uw F Rw R Uw L2 F' Fw D' U' F B' U2 B2 Rw B2 Uw2 U' B2 U Rw' F2 Uw' D 
9. 36.74 F' D' Fw' U2 L D Uw F' B2 L' U' F R' Rw2 Uw' F U F2 D' Rw' D' Uw Fw' Rw' D2 Fw F2 B2 R' B2 L' U' Uw2 Fw U2 F2 R U' Rw R' 
10. 36.19 Fw R Fw' Rw' R2 Uw' Fw' F L Fw D F2 Rw' R' B2 Uw2 D' R U D' R D2 Rw' L2 D Uw R2 Fw' L2 F2 Uw' D' B' Uw' D R B' F2 Fw U' 
11. 34.52 Rw2 L2 U2 D' Uw' R D Uw' Fw U2 F2 L' F2 B2 Fw L' U F' B' Uw' F Rw' D U Uw2 B2 L2 U' D' Rw2 U' L' Uw' B2 Uw' R Fw2 R Rw F2 
12. (29.08) Fw2 L2 B' R' U2 L2 Fw' F' B2 L Rw U L2 F2 Uw' Fw' R2 Fw' D2 B' Fw2 F D' Uw R2 F' Rw' R' D' Fw R' F' Rw2 U2 Uw Rw2 L' F2 D Fw' 

444 woo


----------



## soup (Feb 19, 2013)

New best for 6x6x6: 5.404 minutes. Link is here


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 19, 2013)

First 5x5 ao5. 6:57.67

7:24.16
7:18.92
6:05.62
6:47.84
6:46.26


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Best average of 5: 13.05
72-76 - 13.18 12.86 (12.02) (15.78) 13.12

72. 13.18 (1,6) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (3,4)
73. 12.86 (1,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,3) / (-2,0)
74. 12.02 (0,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,4)
75. 15.78 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (-5,4) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (6,0)
76. 13.12 (-5,0) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-5,4)

SUB-NAR  

And another sub-10!

9.89 82. 9.89 (-5,0) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,1) /

There was also a 14.3x avg12 somewhere.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 19, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Average of 5: 32.36
> 1. 32.93 D2 Fw2 U F R' F2 D' L2 Rw D F R Rw2 Fw2 R D Rw' R' L2 B Rw2 D' L' Uw' B' Rw' F2 U2 L' Uw' F' Uw U B D2 U Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R'
> 2. 33.22 F' B2 Fw L' D' Rw L2 R' Fw2 B2 R F' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D L Rw Fw D Uw' L2 Uw2 L2 U' Uw' Fw B2 Rw Fw' F Rw' F' R Rw Fw U' L'
> 3. (33.87) F Uw L Uw' U R B' U Fw R U2 D2 L Rw R' D' U2 Uw2 L' Uw2 R' F Fw' D2 Rw' D' U' F2 Rw2 B2 U' Rw R U' F2 R' Fw B2 L D
> ...



You going to worlds?


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 19, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> You going to worlds?



not sure, there is a chance of me going though


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 19, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> not sure, there is a chance of me going though


I hope you can. Also, any protips on sub-40? I'm at 43ish ATM.


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 19, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Also, any protips on sub-40? I'm at 43ish ATM.



Try to look ahead especially during transitions, let's say from centers -> edge pairing as these transitions usually takes quite a considerable amount of time for some.


----------



## Username (Feb 19, 2013)

Just modded my 4x4 (the mod where you sand the internal pieces, can't remeber the name), and did an average of 12. Broke my Single PB by 0.6 seconds, anerage of 5 PB by 5 seconds and Average of 12 record by 4 seconds. It was worth it


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 19, 2013)

Username said:


> Just modded my 4x4 (the mod where you sand the internal pieces, can't remeber the name), and did an average of 12. Broke my Single PB by 0.6 seconds, anerage of 5 PB by 5 seconds and Average of 12 record by 4 seconds. It was worth it



It Konsta. You didn't do florian?
And congrats on your PBs!


----------



## Username (Feb 19, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> It Konsta. You didn't do florian?
> And congrats on your PBs!



I didn't do florian...yet. I will do it later...


----------



## Username (Feb 19, 2013)

Spoiler: AVG12: 1.14.26



1. 1:15.19 Rw Fw' D' L B F L' F2 R' U2 L2 U D' R2 Rw2 D' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw L U R' B' U2 Uw D' Fw' F Uw2 L' D F' B2 Fw2 Rw B2 L Uw2 Fw 
2. 1:10.24 B' D2 R2 L' D2 Uw R Rw2 F Uw L' Uw F Fw2 R2 Rw U' F2 R' L' F' Rw U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw R' Fw R' F2 Rw Fw2 F2 D2 B2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 
3. 1:17.32 Uw2 B2 L Uw' B' D2 F R' U2 L Rw2 F R Uw2 L2 R D' F Rw' U2 Rw2 F2 B2 L F2 Uw' D F R2 L2 Rw Fw2 Rw R2 B' R2 Rw2 Uw U' Fw' 
4. 1:11.97 D2 Fw' B' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R2 Rw F2 Uw' U D2 F2 U2 Uw Fw Uw' U' R L' Uw B2 Uw' D' F2 D2 B F' Fw2 Rw' F2 U' Rw D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 B' 
5. 1:11.95 Fw R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R U2 Rw2 U Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D' F' L' F Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw Uw R' D U2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Uw F' D' Rw' B Fw' Rw Fw2 F D 
6. (1:02.83) U' R L Fw' F Rw2 U' D' Fw D L' Rw2 R F' L2 Rw Uw D2 R2 Rw2 U R2 L U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 L' U' D2 Uw' B' Fw2 F Rw L2 D U F 
7. (1:28.28) R B2 Fw' R' Uw' D' B' U2 Fw Rw2 D' F Fw' D' B L2 Rw2 Fw Rw F R2 F' B Uw' F2 Uw F' R Uw' F Uw' F2 R Uw' R2 Uw B' R' Rw' L2 
8. 1:10.33 L2 Rw' F' U2 R' Fw U' F B2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw' F' U' Rw2 F' Uw B2 Rw' U F2 R' U B2 F' L D' L R F L2 Uw' L Rw' F' L' B2 D' Rw2 
9. 1:23.48 R' B Fw Uw L2 D' Fw F' D2 F' U L2 Uw2 B2 L' R2 Uw' U2 Rw' Fw B2 R Fw U' R' Uw2 R2 B' R2 F Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' D R' Rw2 D L F 
10. 1:17.32 B R' Uw Fw2 Uw R' B Uw2 Fw2 Uw R' L2 Uw2 Rw' L Fw2 U Fw' B L Fw' F' L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 R B' F L' R B L' Uw' B2 Fw' D2 B' D2 F2 
11. 1:09.55 Uw2 D R L2 Rw Uw2 U R' U Fw F2 Rw' F Rw U' Fw' U' B R2 B2 F' Uw U Fw' Rw2 Fw' L' B' D' Fw2 F' D2 L2 B Rw' R' D Rw' F2 R2 
12. 1:15.27 B L Fw Uw2 F L Rw R Uw L' Rw R U' Rw2 R' F2 D B' U2 F2 Uw' L' U F2 U Fw2 F2 R' F R Rw L' Fw Uw' L Fw Uw B Fw2 Rw2


New 4x4 avg 12 PB. Old PB (set about 15 minutes ago) was 1.19.xy, before modding (1 hour ago) my PB avg 12 was 1.22.xy


----------



## soup (Feb 19, 2013)

New best for 13x13x13: 44.602 minutes. Link here


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 19, 2013)

5. (9.67) R2 D2 F R2 B' R2 F R2 B2 L2 B' D' B2 U2 R' D U2 R' F L'
On Video. Pretty bad Solution with LL skip


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 19, 2013)

4x4 PB single: 1:57.25 

And PB Avg5: 2:09.50 (σ = 5.51)

2:03.77, 2:03.19, 2:14.76, 2:34.44, 2:09.97


----------



## Riley (Feb 20, 2013)

So. Darn. Happy. 39.32 4x4 single, it took so long for me to get this. No parity.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 20, 2013)

Woot! 2x2 PBs and progress towards my goal!

2x2x2 cube
19-Feb-2013 7:49:28 PM - 8:02:42 PM

Best average of 5: 2.43
21-25 - 2.39 2.15 2.75 (1.97) (3.90)

Best average of 12: 2.76
5-16 - 2.75 2.80 (0.78) 2.76 2.27 2.97 3.53 3.38 2.81 2.67 1.64 (4.14)

=D


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Feb 20, 2013)

Just did my first 4x4 solve in 3 years with a time of 1:26 seconds.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 20, 2013)

~sub 1:40 5x5 sim, (used higames, no idea what the average was), and 1:26.78 single  Looks like I broke through my plateau after 2 weeks break so I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2013)

42.77 real 4x4 single


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 20, 2013)

9.31, 10.17, 9.69, (8.97), (11.21), 10.83, 9.32, 9.56, 9.93, 10.57, 9.08, 9.56 = 9.80

First sub-10 average in a while. Also had a non-lucky 7.48 solve earlier, at around 7 tps. 3x3 btw.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 20, 2013)

Megaminx:

1:48.55 single
2:11.80 avg5
2:14.00 avg12


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 20, 2013)

4x4 pbs:
Also got my 2nd sub 50 
mean of 3
current: 1:00.44 (σ = 1.31)
best: 52.05 (σ = 3.61)

avg of 5
current: 1:00.99 (σ = 0.24)
best: 54.24 (σ = 3.56)

avg of 12
current: 59.86 (σ = 2.48)
best: 57.50 (σ = 4.16)

avg of 50
current: 59.90 (σ = 3.19)
best: 59.90 (σ = 3.19)


----------



## EMI (Feb 20, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> 4x4 pbs:
> Also got my 2nd sub 50
> mean of 3
> current: 1:00.44 (σ = 1.31)
> ...



your first sub 50 was a low 45? wow lol


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 20, 2013)

EMI said:


> your first sub 50 was a low 45? wow lol



Yeah, stopped practicing 4x4 for a while, but somehow improved by having better mechanics/understanding/lookahead. Happened in the first session after


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 20, 2013)

... the hell?

10.97, 10.12, 9.55, 9.11, 10.17, 8.96, (11.71), 9.28, 9.51, (8.52), 9.18, 8.63 = 9.55

Suddenly, I'm reasonably fast again. Also, I can't roll 10s.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Feb 20, 2013)

What a session!
Average of 300 : 11.82
11.61, 10.42, 10.79, 10.95, 13.19, 10.79, 15.28, 10.93, 11.48, 13.39, 12.12, 13.13, 11.95, 10.63, 9.73, (16.58), 11.60, 11.95, 11.97, 10.39, 10.90, 13.54, 9.19, 13.38, 10.75, 10.85, 10.49, 9.47, 11.59, 11.91, (9.02), 9.71, 13.58, 11.74, 10.00, (9.08), 11.32, 14.23, 10.36, 11.19, 10.31, 10.98, 12.01, 10.29, 12.87, 14.76, 9.77, 14.03, 13.60, 11.33, 11.12, 10.37, 12.31, 12.06, 10.00, 11.00, 12.50, 11.60, 10.80, 15.03, 12.80, 11.68, 12.79, 12.68, 10.07, (17.13), 12.53, 11.35, (8.95), 10.98, 11.59, 12.06, 11.83, (8.90), 11.08, (8.04), 13.80, 9.49, 12.41, 13.54, 12.50, (8.88), 11.46, 13.38, (8.62), (8.79), (7.59), 9.59, 9.41, 11.80, 9.71, 13.81, 10.28, 12.49, 12.68, 10.82, 10.81, 10.78, 10.52, 12.05, 11.91, 10.47, 12.62, 10.96, 10.99, 9.59, 11.02, 11.26, 11.95, 12.06, 11.05, 11.83, 14.83, 14.84, 14.77, 11.12, 10.11, 13.40, 11.03, 10.53, 11.63, 12.38, (15.71), 11.34, 12.25, 12.32, 12.68, 9.32, 10.03, 13.40, 12.07, 11.02, 9.61, 13.32, 13.33, 9.83, 14.04, 11.18, 10.71, 13.30, 13.50, 12.40, 13.01, 13.22, 10.44, 12.13, 10.72, (17.96), 13.47, 10.55, 10.21, 11.31, 9.26, 10.54, 14.08, 13.44, 10.02, 12.97, (9.02), 11.36, 13.21, 9.36, 13.09, 11.37, 10.55, (18.94), 11.34, 10.90, 12.24, 12.05, 10.92, 11.15, 13.67, 13.81, 9.31, 9.63, 10.67, 11.72, 12.90, 15.17, 10.73, 9.59, 12.21, 10.04, 11.88, 10.76, (15.40), 13.06, 12.74, 14.31, 13.07, 9.10, 14.01, 11.99, 11.96, 10.32, 11.97, 10.81, 15.19, 14.71, 12.07, 15.38, 13.94, 11.19, 12.72, 12.16, 12.73, 11.63, 11.16, 12.59, 14.18, 13.00, (16.55), 13.62, 12.98, 12.41, 12.62, (16.03), 12.86, 11.55, 13.04, 10.06, 11.64, 12.56, 10.06, 11.25, (16.28), 10.28, 12.74, (9.04), 10.28, 10.55, 11.55, 11.20, 9.92, 10.78, 10.04, 12.37, 12.55, (8.74), 13.45, (15.98), 11.80, 12.41, (7.96), 15.19, 10.01, 11.09, (16.54), 10.91, 12.29, 11.48, 11.56, 13.12, 9.67, 10.58, 13.71, 10.11, (8.36), 14.51, 14.78, 11.57+, 10.88, 13.77, 12.52, 13.99, (16.64), 10.83, 13.75, 10.72, 12.19, 11.43, 10.67, 9.76, (8.82), 11.01, 10.03, 12.91, 9.78, 11.72, 10.66, 10.82, 11.19, 12.72, 12.77, 13.66, 12.34, (15.43), 10.97, (16.05), 13.51, 13.65, 12.61, 11.47, 12.09, (16.72), 11.75, 12.94, 13.57, 11.89

With a crazy serie (for me):
Avg12 : 8.88, 11.46, 13.38, 8.62, 8.79, (7.59), 9.59, 9.41, 11.80, 9.71, (13.81), 10.28 = 10.19 PB
Avg5 : 8.62, 8.79, (7.59), (9.59), 9.41 = 8.94 PB (and 8.80 mean of 5  )
+
-11.18 avg50 PB
-11.33 avg100 PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2013)

7x7 3:58.918, I feel like I've had a sub 4 before but mein sim says this is my PB.



Spoiler: reconstrucción



First center: y z2 U' 3r' 3l z 3r x2 z F' 3r x' U' 3l2 z y' 3l' x2 y' 3l l' U 3l' l F2 r' 3r U' 3r' r x l2 3l U2 3l' x' U' x' y' x F' 3r' z U r U r' l U2 l' z F U' x' 3r' U 3r' 3l' 3r' 3l' x' z' U' l' U' l2 F' l' z x2 F l2 x' z y' F' U 3l' U2 3l F l' U l U2 l2
Second center: U' 3r U' 3r' U' F 3r U' 3r' z x F' 3l F2 3l' z' U' 3l' U2 3l U' r' F r z F' 3r' r F r' r F2 r' 3r x' z' F' r U' r' y U r' F r z F x' U' x 3r2 z' U2 r U r' U r' F r U' r' F' r z F' 3l l' F2 3l' l U 3r' r' F2 r z' U' l' U l z x l U2 l' x' U2 3l l' x r F' r' 3r x' z' U' r U2 r'
Third center: z' U2 3l F 3l' F' 3r F 3r' F' 3r F 3r' x F' 3r U' x2 F' 3r' F2 3r F' x 3r' l' 3r' r U r' 3r U r' F' r x' F U' 3r' r F r' 3r F' 3l' 3r 3l' x' 3r U' 3r 3l2 3r x2 r' F' r F' r U' r' x' U2 3r' r F' r' 3r x U2 r' F r x2 U' r U' r' U' F 3r U 3r' r U' r' U r U' r' x' F' r
Fourth center: z2 F' 3r' F 3r F 3r' F' 3r F2 3r2 F' 3r2 x' 3r2 U' 3r2 U2 3r2 U' 3r2 x U' x' 3r' r F' r' 3r x U l U l' r' F r 3r' r U 3r r' U' r' F r U' x' U2 3l' 3r U 3r' 3l x F r' F' r x' F 3l F 3l' U 3r 3l' U 3l 3r' r' F' r F r F2 r'
Last 2 centers: F 3r' F 3r F' U' F' r' F r2 U r' U r' F r 3r U' 3r' r' 3r U2 3r' r2 U r' r' l U2 r l' U r' 3r U' 3r' r U l' U2 l U 3r r' U 3r' r U r U' r' U r U' r' U' r U2 r' U l 3r' r 3l l2 U2 l r' 3r 3l' U' r U2 r' U' r U' 3l' l U r' U' 3l l'
Inner edges: U' x' z U L' U L R U R' U' y' R' U R z 3r z' R U2 R' z2 U2 y R U R' U' y' R' U R z 3l2 z U2 R U' R' U y' U R U' R' z 3r' z y' U' y' z 3r' z' F R' F' R z 3r z y U F R' F' R z 3r z' y' U R U' R' U' y2 z 3l' z R U' R' z x' z U R U' R' z 3r' 3l z' U' F R' F' R z 3l z U2 F R' F' R z 3l' z U z2 U L' U L z 3r' z' x' y' x2 3l' x' z' U R U' R' z 3r z' U y' U z 3r' z' L' U L z 3r z' U R U' R' z 3r' x2 U2 3r2 z' R U R' U' y' R' U R z 3r2 x z2 x 3l' U2 3l' U2 x U2 3l' U2 x' 3r U2 3r' U2 3l2
Outer edges: x' r z' U' F R' F' R z l' z R U' R' y U' F R' F' R z r z' y' U R U' R' z r' z' U R U' R' z l' z U R U' R' U' y' z l z' R U2 R' F R' F' R z l' x' z' R U R' U' y' R' U R z l z' y U' R U' R' z x' z y U F R' F' R z r z' U y' R U' R' z r z' y' R U R' U' y' R' U R z r z' U y U' R U' R' z r x' l' z2 r x' l' x' z' R U R' U' y' R' U R z l x z' y' U R U' R' z r z' y' R U R' U' y' R' U R z r' z' y U' y' U z r z' y' F R' F' R2 U' R' z x' z' R U R' U' y' R' U R z r' z' y2 R' U R z r' z' U F R' F' R z r
3x3: y' x' z' R' U R x' U' F R' F' x' y2 F2 U' R' F R U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R y U' R U R' y U R U R' y U y R U' R' y' R U' R' y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## qqwref (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha oh god, that solve transcription. Is that qcube multiplayer or do you have a different one that also does that?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Haha oh god, that solve transcription. Is that qcube multiplayer or do you have a different one that also does that?



multiplær. I had to put it in alg.garron.us though so I could see where one step ended and another started. also my pb is 3:47.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 5bld so nub


What timer is this?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 20, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> What timer is this?



twisttheweb.com



EMI said:


> your first sub 50 was a low 45? wow lol



My first 4x4 sub-1 was 48


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2013)

30862 points on rainbow pony dash in 1 wish 

5bld is jelly


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 20, 2013)

1.97 2x2 average of 5
2.39 2x2 average of 12 on twisttheweb.


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 21, 2013)

PB Average of 5: 22.07 
24.167, (17.150), (27.483), 19.333, 22.717

PB Average of 12: 23.573
24.017, 26.000, 19.884, 23.717, 24.167, (17.150), 27.483, 19.333, 22.717, (31.967), 24.350, 24.067

I average like 26.5 so this is really good.


----------



## emolover (Feb 21, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 1.97 2x2 average of 5
> 2.39 2x2 average of 12 on *twisttheweb*.



That is still a thing?!?!


----------



## Julian (Feb 21, 2013)

OH Average of 5: 17.89
1. 16.27 U R' B' R' U' F D' F' D' F2 L F2 L B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L2 
2. (15.17) U2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L F R' U B2 F2 R2 F R' 
3. 18.89 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R B' L R U2 F' D' L' B' U 
4. (27.36) B' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 B R2 U' F2 L B U' F' L' D' U' R2 
5. 18.51 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F' D' F' D' F L' U R2 B


----------



## Escher (Feb 21, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.01
1. 1.63 R2 F R' U R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' 
2. (1.30) R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' R U2 
3. 2.09 F' R2 F U' F R' F R' F2 
4. 1.87 R' F' R2 U R U2 R F' U 
5. 2.31 R F U' F R2 U R' F' U' 
6. 2.04 F2 U2 F' R U' R U' R2 U' 
7. 1.66 R' U2 F R' F' U2 R F' U' 
8. 1.62 F U2 R' F U F' U' F U2 
9. 2.28 F2 U F2 R' F2 U2 R U R' 
10. (2.61) R' U R F' R F' R2 F' U2 
11. 2.34 U2 R2 U R U2 R U' F' R U' 
12. 2.26 U2 F R U R' U' R U2 F'

Not practised 2x2 in a very long time... Forgot how much variance there is, and wow, I cannot believe I ever thought that spacebar was a good way to time. Stackmat ought to be a requirement for claiming PBs in 2x2.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 21, 2013)

PB none lucky single (white cross)

47. *16.31 *U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R F' U F2 U' B' R U' B' F2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 21, 2013)

8.89 avg12

Best average of 12: 9.312, 9.239, 9.895, 8.600, 9.396, 9.087, (7.631), 8.842, (12.039), 8.417, 8.263, 7.851 = 8.890 (s = 1.103)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 21, 2013)

Escher said:


> Average of 12: 2.01
> 1. 1.63 R2 F R' U R2 U2 F' U' F2 U'
> 2. (1.30) R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' R U2
> 3. 2.09 F' R2 F U' F R' F R' F2
> ...



This


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 21, 2013)

First sub-2 minute 4x4: 1:56.41, with OP.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2013)

Quarter Cube (http://store.tribox.com/products/detail.php?product_id=655)

best time: 1:02.26

best avg5: 1:12.12 (σ = 4.40)
(1:48.30), 1:09.33, 1:09.85, 1:17.19, (1:03.37)

best avg12: 1:16.44 (σ = 9.98)
1:20.29, (1:02.26), 1:20.36, 1:06.08, 1:27.82, 1:35.45, 1:14.62, (1:48.30), 1:09.33, 1:09.85, 1:17.19, 1:03.37


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 21, 2013)

666

Mean of 3: 2:23.76

Times: 2:13.97 (O), 2:25.69, 2:31.61

Pro-tip: Replace SS6 springs with dayan 333 springs + tension it so it doesn't pop but is still loose enough for turning + lube it obviously.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 21, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Quarter Cube (http://store.tribox.com/products/detail.php?product_id=655)
> 
> best time: 1:02.26
> 
> ...



Saw this and thought it was 5x5.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 21, 2013)

OH PB single: 47.66


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally, a 3BLD success: 3.45.94

I'm so excited right now, I've been so close more than half a dozen times.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 22, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 666
> 
> Mean of 3: 2:23.76
> 
> ...



UK Cubers should listen to Mollerz when he suggests things. He's pretty much always right!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2013)

Got qqTimer to stop on 0.002 by accident. :3 Two milliseconds. Yikes


----------



## emolover (Feb 22, 2013)

I decided to pick up my professor pyraminx after a year of not even being turned. 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:27.18
worst time: 4:34.06

current avg5: 3:06.34 (σ = 16.17)
best avg5: 2:57.97 (σ = 18.69)

current avg12: 3:24.78 (σ = 30.69)
best avg12: 3:24.78 (σ = 30.69)

4:34.06, 3:29.54, 3:56.32, 4:30.91, 3:17.88, 3:25.03, *2:27.18, 3:23.02, 2:46.11, 2:48.29, 3:19.51*, 3:11.23

The bad times at the beginning were me trying to remember parity and weird cases.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 22, 2013)

7x7
number of times: 31/31
best time: 5:05.40*PB*
worst time: 7:07.06

current mo3: 5:30.74 (σ = 24.85)
best mo3: 5:30.74 (σ = 24.85)*PB*

current avg5: 5:50.83 (σ = 17.34)
best avg5: 5:50.83 (σ = 17.34)*PB*

current avg12: 6:14.58 (σ = 25.37)
best avg12: 6:03.57 (σ = 15.68)*PB
*
session avg: 6:08.72 (σ = 17.62)
session mean: 6:08.54
Currently working on an avg100.


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Feb 22, 2013)

Got a 11.9 on 3x3 just now. Now to get a sub 10 pb.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 22, 2013)

3x3 PB avg5 and avg12

number of times: 15/15
best time: 10.40
worst time: 17.61

current avg5: 11.91 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 11.91 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 13.00 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 13.00 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 13.19 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 13.30

11.72, 14.41, 15.37, 12.21, 14.66, 14.15, 14.07, 17.61, 11.98, 12.97, 13.38, 11.80, 10.55, 14.19, 10.40

Edit: Got a 9.08 single! 2nd sub 10 and new PB.  It had an OLL skip.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2013)

15.15 OH single OLL skip


----------



## Username (Feb 22, 2013)

First ever sub 15 3x3 solve, first ever sub 18 average of 5, first ever sub 20 average of 12 (was sub 19 aswell). I guess that's alright


----------



## Iggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Mega PBs

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:30.65
worst time: 2:03.25

current avg5: 1:56.10 (σ = 4.97)
best avg5: 1:39.41 (σ = 5.99)

current avg12: 1:49.07 (σ = 8.69)
best avg12: 1:49.07 (σ = 8.69)

session avg: 1:49.07 (σ = 8.69)
session mean: 1:48.72

1:30.65, 1:41.47, 1:32.66, 1:44.09, 1:47.52, 2:00.09, 1:49.91, 1:56.21, 1:51.08, 2:03.25, 1:46.65, 2:01.01

Messed up the end....


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Finally, a 3BLD success: 3.45.94
> 
> I'm so excited right now, I've been so close more than half a dozen times.



Wow, that's pretty impressive for a first success! What method do you use?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2013)

44,938 on rænbowponydash in 1 wish


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, that's pretty impressive for a first success! What method do you use?



Well, old Pochman with Ja and Jb and t perms for edges. And orient corners with comms then permute with Y-perm and both J perms. I learnt it from Sa967st. I find it way easier than regular OP. 

Also, thanks =)


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 44,938 on rænbowponydash in 1 wish



I cant understand how someone can be that good at rainbow pony dash


----------



## kasochi (Feb 22, 2013)

3x3 PB!!
My first sub13 YAY.

Statistics for 02-22-2013 00:31:04
Average: *12.94*
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 9.93
Worst Time: 17.08
Individual Times:
1.	12.98	B U' B L2 B D U' R' B' F' R2 B2 L U L2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' F' L' U F2 D2
2.	13.73	L2 R2 U2 R' U' B F' L' R2 U' B U' B L R' B D U2 L' R' D2 F L R' B
3.	(17.08)	R2 D U L' R' F2 U F' R2 D2 U R' D R' D' B2 F U B L2 B2 F L2 B2 R'
4.	11.04	L2 R2 D' L R2 D' U2 L D' B F2 L2 R' B2 F U L U B' F U2 L2 R F' D2
5.	12.76	F' U L B' U2 B2 F2 L' D U L2 D' U2 L R F2 R' U2 B D' U2 R' B L R'
6.	14.89	L R U2 R2 F2 D2 U B U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F' R2 B' D2 U L R2 B F' L' R2
7.	(9.93)	F2 U B2 U L' B U2 B2 L' B' F' R U' B2 D' U R' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F' D' U
8.	12.39	L B F L2 D' U' L2 R D L2 D L F' D' U' F2 R2 D' R2 B D2 U2 F2 D' U
9.	11.93	L2 D2 U' F R2 D' U2 L2 R' F' L2 R F2 D U L2 R2 B2 R' D' L2 R2 D U' L
10.	16.26	R D U' L2 R B L' B2 F' L2 R U B' F' D2 U2 R' B' F2 L R B' F' D U
11.	10.47	D' L2 B2 L R' D B2 F2 U R D2 U' B2 F L2 D' U' F2 L R' U' L B2 F' U
12.	12.96	B D L B' F2 R' B2 F D2 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B L R2 D2 U' F2 D L R2 B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I cant understand how someone can be that good at rainbow pony dash



youre just a nub


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 22, 2013)

FINALLY after 2 years of trying I finally got a new 5x5 PB the time was 3:48.83 my second sub 4 min 5x5 solve ever cube SS 5x5 my godly modded one


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2013)

It took you two years to get that good? You must be doing something really wrong :|


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 22, 2013)

qqwref said:


> It took you two years to get that good? You must be doing something really wrong :|



Ya and no IDK what happened on the solve 2 years ago but I have been getting solves in the 4 min range and some in the low 5 min range


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> youre just a nub



i think we should make a sim where it can record yer avgs and stuff. and then we can race at rainbow pony dash avg1000 or something.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> FINALLY after 2 years of trying I finally got a new 5x5 PB the time was 3:48.83 my second sub 4 min 5x5 solve ever cube SS 5x5 my godly modded one





qqwref said:


> It took you two years to get that good? You must be doing something really wrong :|



Yeah. I've been cubing for about 18 months and I'm already sub 1:40 at 5x5. How much do you practice man?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, old Pochman with Ja and Jb and t perms for edges. And orient corners with comms then permute with Y-perm and both J perms. I learnt it from Sa967st. I find it way easier than regular OP.
> 
> Also, thanks =)



The only difference is you orient corners first, which I find sort of useless.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2013)

5BLD said:


> i think we should make a sim where it can record yer avgs and stuff. and then we can race at rainbow pony dash avg1000 or something.



erkie let's mæk rainbow pony dash multiplær after celeicesteia open


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> erkie let's mæk rainbow pony dash multiplær after celeicesteia open



Need to learn Qt cuz its qt
I reckon if enough of us got good at it it should be a wca event or at least for unofficial stuf


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> The only difference is you orient corners first, which I find sort of useless.



You mean by comparison to how you solve? You're probably right about orienting corners, I don't really know why I do it either. lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> You mean by comparison to how you solve? You're probably right about orienting corners, I don't really know why I do it either. lol.



By comparison to normal OP.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 23, 2013)

4:39.44 Megaminx. I avg 4:45 when I try to look ahead but 6 when I don't.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 23, 2013)

OH PB single: 44.74


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Need to learn Qt cuz its qt
> I reckon if enough of us got good at it it should be a wca event or at least for unofficial stuf



yæ


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 23, 2013)

Umm so I kinda crushed my sq-1 PBs in weekly comp, actually crushed isn't descriptive enough of a word...

40.86 Single (PB by 14.35 )
55.19 Average of 5 (PB by 18.26, and beats old PB single by 0.02 lol)

Seriously, I don't know how that just happened..


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> By comparison to normal OP.



Doesn't it usually just use T-perm and Y-perm?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2013)

3:12.407 6x6 single. 1:30 centers, 1:15 edges, 32 3x3 lololol.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2013)

Okamoto/Haseda Quarter Cube

best time: 42.71

best avg5: 49.79 (σ = 5.15)
(1:12.14), 45.39, 55.45, (44.73), 48.53

best avg12: 53.46 (σ = 8.65)
54.08, (42.71), (1:26.41), 1:00.29, 44.45, 51.35, 58.20, 1:12.14, 45.39, 55.45, 44.73, 48.53


These will be my last solves because I broke the core. WARNING: the core (entire center spider) of this puzzle is essentially one piece, with no springs. Do not try to take a piece out of this puzzle as it will seriously damage the core in a way which may not be immediately apparent. I think I may buy a Constrained Cube 90 to replace this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 23, 2013)

Absolutely destroyed my 3x3 PB.

7.53, 6.75, 9.39, 7.98, 6.64 = 7.45

Here are the recons:

Average of 5: 7.45
1. 7.53 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B U L' F U L2 D' L' F U' 
Solution: 
X cross: z2 y D L' U' L' R' F
F2L 2: U2 F U R U' R' F' R U' R'
F2L 3: U2 R' U R U y L U L'
F2L 4: U' R U R'
OLL: l' U2 L U L' U l
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
48/7.53 = 6.37 TPS

2. 6.85 F2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R D' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D' B 
Solution: 
x cross: x2 U' R' F R D2 F'
F2L 2: U2 L' U L U' L U L'
F2L 3: R' U' R U' L' U' L
F2L 4: U2 y R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2
55/6.85 8.0 TPS

3. (9.39) U R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F' D2 U L2 F L' D B F' U' L2 
Solution:
Cross: y F2 L F R D' F R
F2L 1: L U' L' F R' F' R
F2L 2: U2 L U L' U2 R' U' R
F2L 3: U2 y R U R' U F' U' F 
F2L 4: U' y R U2 R2 F R F'
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
67/9.39 = 7.13 TPS

4. 7.98 F D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' F' D2 B' U' F2 R U2 B' D' L' R2 B' D' 
Solution: 
Cross: z2 L D' R' F2 B
F2L 1: U' R U R' L F' L' F
F2L 2: R U2 R' r' U' R U M'
F2L 3: U' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L 4: y' U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
OLL: U' x' R' U R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R'
PLL: skip

5. (6.64) B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L D2 U2 B' U B2 R' B2 D B2 R2 B
Solution: 
XXXX cross???: x2 y' D U' R U R' U R U' R' y' L U L' y' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL + cross fix: M2 U2 M2 U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
PLL: skip
43/6.43 = 6.47

Hopefully they are right. I almost always mess up


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2013)

‎8.000 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U L B2 R2 F D F2 L' B' U' F' 

x2 y
D' L F R' (Cross)
y' u' R U R' u U L U' L' (F2L-1)
U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' (F2L-2 & 3)
y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R (F2L-4 + EO)
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' (ZBLL)

7 etps. That might be a pb for etps


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2013)

36.459 4x4 single with PLL parity 

Edit: stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 36.459
worst time: 53.479

current avg5: 45.539 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 41.977 (σ = 2.28)

current avg12: 44.368 (σ = 3.28)
best avg12: 44.144 (σ = 3.21)

session avg: 45.238 (σ = 3.01)
session mean: 45.211

PB's across the board O_O

Edit 2: current avg12: 43.693 (σ = 2.90)

CN yau ftw


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 23, 2013)

sub-40 avg5 on camera. Check the video gallery. I'm freaking pumped.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2013)

I did a 13x13x13 avg5 (on the sim) 

The five solves:
20:59.687 = 4212 @ 3.34
20:54.215 = 4293 @ 3.42
20:12.177 = 4338 @ 3.58
19:57.147 = 4299 @ 3.59
19:56.397 = 4306 @ 3.60

The average itself:
(20:59.687) 20:54.215 20:12.177 19:57.147 (19:56.397) => 20:21.180

No, I'm NOT going to roll it.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2013)

best time: 36.459
worst time: 57.771

current avg5: 47.824 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: 41.977 (σ = 2.28)

current avg12: 47.635 (σ = 2.42)
best avg12: 43.589 (σ = 2.88)

current avg50: 47.423 (σ = 3.06)
best avg50: 46.397 (σ = 3.57)

current avg100: 47.019 (σ = 3.36)
best avg100: 47.019 (σ = 3.36)

session avg: 47.020 (σ = 3.23)
session mean: 47.032

4x4


----------



## shAdowz (Feb 23, 2013)

Getting good at my look ahead. Also, becoming sub 25


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 23, 2013)

2:05.84
Yau 4x4. Last PB: 2:17.xx 

D' Uw' U2 B U2 Rw2 R2 U F2 Rw R U' B Fw2 F2 Uw U2 Fw L' D' B' D2 U' L' R D2 L U' L U2 Fw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Rw' Uw Fw2


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 23, 2013)

4x4 pb single: 1:51:00

edit: and average of 5: 2:00:26

1:54.07, 2:14.25, 1:51.00, 2:20.03, 1:52.47


----------



## Wassili (Feb 23, 2013)

Around 19-21 seconds after 3 months of cubing


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Around 19-21 seconds after 3 months of cubing



Wut? You are too fast for 3 months bro! How much time do you practice daily?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2013)

Roux PBs. Not bad for not practicing Roux in a few months.

number of times: 98/100
best time: 12.12
worst time: 32.33

current avg5: 16.50 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 16.26 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 18.60 (σ = 2.10)
best avg12: 17.70 (σ = 1.50)

current avg50: 19.49 (σ = 2.64)
best avg50: 19.22 (σ = 2.53)

current avg100: 19.39 (σ = 2.66)
best avg100: 19.39 (σ = 2.66)

session avg: 19.39 (σ = 2.66)
session mean: 19.41

17.47, 22.96, 20.55, 19.72, 18.23, 17.19, 16.47, 14.60, 16.93, 17.45, 15.39, 17.61, 17.50, DNF(19.01), 22.51, 24.71, 16.04, 19.19, 17.76, 17.97, 16.98, 23.22, 17.29, 19.78, 15.96, 26.68, 14.12, 21.43, 19.04, 18.79, 21.25, 24.48, 14.72, 18.25, 19.72, 20.49, 20.77, 18.65, 19.77, 23.57, 25.23, 13.71, 15.52, 23.95, 21.68, 20.95, 21.74, 16.28, 19.36, 20.08, 18.74, 19.40, 18.98, 26.39, 19.92, 17.62, 18.65, 17.27, 22.65, 17.90, 18.74, 19.07, 16.48, 19.20, 17.43, 19.92, 19.44, 19.10, 14.43, 21.00, 20.31, 22.79, 20.03, 23.26, 19.87, 17.21, 15.57, 23.94, DNF(32.13), 28.06, 18.32, 32.33, 20.29, 19.56, 13.01, 20.91, 18.68, 14.91, 20.62, 21.65, 20.32, 17.71, 17.79, 17.46, 20.99, 17.54, 28.61, 12.12, 15.94, 16.02


----------



## TheOnlyNameless (Feb 23, 2013)

Pb on 2x2 1.06!!! Full LL skip
Scramble (from qqtimer) = F' U' R U F2 R U F' U'


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2013)

TheOnlyNameless said:


> Pb on 2x2 1.06!!! Full LL skip
> Scramble (from qqtimer) = F' U' R U F2 R U F' U'



.92 Stackmatted  I can't count this as a PB though


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 23, 2013)

TheOnlyNameless said:


> Pb on 2x2 1.06!!! Full LL skip
> Scramble (from qqtimer) = F' U' R U F2 R U F' U'





Username said:


> .92 Stackmatted  I can't count this as a PB though



1.00 for me. Not counting it as PB though. 3 move solution lol


----------



## WickedMartyb (Feb 23, 2013)

New PB of 18.57, down from 19.97

Scramble, L R U2 D' R U F U2 D B F R' L2 B L U B2 F2 U B2 U2 D L' B R2

I know f2l 2LOLL and 2LPLL. Used dayan zhanchi (about 2,000 solves on it, still sweet as a nut)

Lets see what you guys can do with that :-O

Btw scramble is white on top green front


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2013)

1:12.03 5x5 PB single
55 redux


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 23, 2013)

New 7x7 PB 13:31.79


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 23, 2013)

AT. LAST!!!
9.52 R D U R2 L2 U' D' B2 L' D U' F' B2 D R2 L D F2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' R' MY FIRST SUB10 
x // Inspection 
D' L2 D U' R U2 F' // FB 
R U2 R U M U2 R U' R' // SB 
F (R U R' U')2 F' // CMLL 
U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M' // LSE 
Short but full 
3,57 TPS 
And ao5 PB: 12.16
11.22 B' D' B' D L B' F' D' L' D R2 L B' U2 F' D' U2 L2 U2 R' F' L' F R2 D2 
11.57 U2 L F' B D' U B' U D' F2 U' B D' R' B L' B D' U B' R2 U2 L2 B' L 
15.46 D R' D' R L B2 D' R U2 D' R2 B U R D L2 F B2 R' F R F' D2 L B 
11.44 B' U' B' L' F' B' U' F L2 F R2 D' L' U2 B' D' B L' B2 R2 F R2 U B' R 
13.47 R' U B' D' B2 F' R' L2 U F' D B' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' F2 R F L2 B' L' R' 
Everything on twisttheweb.com


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 23, 2013)

.82 antisune. About 12 tps.


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 23, 2013)

9.53 avg of 12 on vid!


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 23, 2013)

10.15 official 3x3 avg..I'd say pretty good if compared to my home averages, but now I feel like I can sub-10 officially if I don't screw up =/

Also sub-20 OH avg out of the blue..haven't seriously practiced in years lol..just doing solves while watching movies, on the phone, etc


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 23, 2013)

3x3
(10.64), 9.64, 9.93, 9.82, (8.70) = 9.80 avg5

not pb


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 23, 2013)

Average of 5: 11.56
1. 11.57 D2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U R2 F U L R2 U' L D2 F' L R' 
2. 11.69 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D B D' L D R U F' D U' 
3. 11.43 F' U2 F' L2 B2 F L2 D2 B2 F' L2 R' U' F D2 R B D' B R F 
4. (14.05) B2 R D' R U2 B' R D L2 B' L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F 
5. (10.62) U R U' L U F' B2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U F2 
Average of 100: 13.79
Average of 50: 13.59


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> .82 antisune. About 12 tps.



Last time I checked, 7/.82 = 8.53. Not 12 -_-


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 24, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> 10.15 official 3x3 avg..I'd say pretty good if compared to my home averages, but now I feel like I can sub-10 officially if I don't screw up =/
> 
> Also sub-20 OH avg out of the blue..haven't seriously practiced in years lol..just doing solves while watching movies, on the phone, etc



Nice! Same official average as me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2013)

So close. I froze up a bit on the last solve.

Hillsdale Winter 2013, 3x3x3 speedsolve second round
name country t1 t2 t3 t4 t5 *average* best	
Mike Hughey USA 23.91 19.30 18.18 20.40 21.21 *20.30* 18.18


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 24, 2013)

30.68 PLL time attack

EDIT: 29.76 PLL time attack


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 24, 2013)

9.55 AO50 :3 blew the average of 100 and ended up with 9.82


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Nice! Same official average as me


Wish I had your official single though


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 24, 2013)

Megaminx pb Ao12 - 1:08.86

Times: 1:06.87, (1:22.26), 1:04.29, 1:15.33, 1:04.79, [1:10.75, 1:10.75]*, 1:06.25, 1:06.74, 1:10.10, 1:12.72, (1:03.43)

*That itself was an accomplishment c:


----------



## Iggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Roux PB avg5, avg12 and almost PB single

number of times: 14/14
best time: 12.35
worst time: 26.12

current avg5: 16.38 (σ = 1.95)
best avg5: 15.29 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 17.16 (σ = 2.43)
best avg12: 17.16 (σ = 2.43)

session avg: 17.65 (σ = 2.64)
session mean: 17.87

17.92, 26.12, 16.44, 19.68, 12.35, 19.93, 14.41, 22.23, 16.10, 14.87, 14.90, 18.59, 21.06, 15.64

Edit: Wow I'm improving quickly

14.95 avg5 
16.73 avg12
18.48 avg100


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 24, 2013)

New 3x3 PBs:
19.35 ao100
16.40 ao5

Also got my 4th sub 14: 13.65

I think I'm finally truly sub 20 now.

Edit:
I have also learned how to solve a Master Skewb.
First timed solve: 12:02.xy.
It takes forever to solve


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 24, 2013)

First sub 20 average of 12 : 19.91

17.99, 20.35, 19.71, 17.44, 18.04, 20.66, 24.65, 20.56, 19.32, 21.93, 19.43, 21.07


----------



## Wassili (Feb 24, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Wut? You are too fast for 3 months bro! How much time do you practice daily?



Haha 8 hours per day, I already have 3500 solves in total  nah I'm just kidding I have around 900 solves on qqtimer. Is that a lot for 3 months? I don't have a specific time limit for practice, I just do it when I have the free time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 24, 2013)

My dad's first cubing vid


----------



## marcobelotti (Feb 24, 2013)

57.30, (1:04.63), (54.58), 59.63, 57.92=58.28 megaminx average of 5.
Hell yeah finally sub 1 avg of 5!


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 24, 2013)

new 6x6 PB 7:36.30 beet it by 1.56 sec

Good thing about the solve was that I'm getting better at solving the centers and that I didn't have Parady


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 24, 2013)

First avg5 no 20 sec solves!  18.08

17.77, 16.02, 18.50, 18.85, 17.96

Edit: avg12 only 1 20 sec: 18.99 average 

17.77, 16.02, 18.50, 18.85, 17.96, 19.98, 19.70, 19.84, 19.77, 23.39, 18.07, 19.44


----------



## soup (Feb 25, 2013)

*30x30x30* solved in 818.014 minutes (over the course of Saturday 2/23 and Sunday 2/24)

Link here


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Feb 25, 2013)

1:38.17
1:24.59
1:24.28
1:29.90
1:29.28

First sub 1:30 megaminx average of 5. that 1:24.28 single is a PB.


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 25, 2013)

ONCE AGAIN 

9.52 F2 D R2 B L U' L' D R2 D2 R' U2 D B F' R L' B2 F D B2 U' R D2 B 
y2 z' y // Inspection
U' M' U2 B // FB 
U R U' R r' U' r U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // SB 
U R' U' R U l U' R' U x // CMLL 
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2' U' U2 M U2 M // LSE 

46 STM
4,83 TPS
I messed up solution a little but I saw first part od SB in inspection so I did it fast


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 25, 2013)

PB avg5: 17.12

12.86, 15.79, 16.82, 19.19, 18.74 

PB avg12 also: 17.87

12.86, 15.79, 16.82, 19.19, 18.74, 17.01, 19.28, 18.89, 18.60, 19.19, 16.59, 17.91


I'm finally sub 20  yay!


----------



## soup (Feb 25, 2013)

New best for 15x15x15: 66.873 minutes. Link here


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 26, 2013)

Within the past day I went from a 7:36.30 6x6 PB to a 6:58.08 6x6 PB.

I am getting better at 6x6 wow now only if I was like that for my other puzzles.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 26, 2013)

What the hell. PB by almost 2 seconds:

Average of 12: *40.86*
36.96, 43.58, 40.88, (36.46), 38.25, 43.69 , 40.47, 42.25, 41.94, 40.90, 39.66, (46.84) 
On top of that, the first 5 solves were a 38.70 avg5. How did this happen. I'm so excited.



This was for the 4+ race thread. Sub-40, here I come! =D


----------



## redbeat0222 (Feb 26, 2013)

I got a pb of 10.85 single


----------



## timeless (Feb 26, 2013)

21.20 OH on film
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAhZghD-e0A


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 26, 2013)

PB Avg50: 18.00

12.86, 15.79, 16.82, 19.19, 18.74, 17.01, 19.28, 18.89, 18.60, 19.19, 16.59, 17.91, 18.77, 17.36, 17.44, 16.81, 19.40, 17.55, 19.83, 14.85, 19.89, 17.03, 19.24, 16.48, 18.96, 17.49, 18.05, 19.67, 18.86, 19.32, 17.19, 19.76, 18.70, 16.92, 18.85, 19.82, 17.02, 17.65, 19.41, 19.87, 18.37, 15.14, 15.81, 16.15, 16.37, 18.19, 19.11, 19.12, 16.50, 16.43


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 26, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> PB Avg50: 18.00
> 
> 12.86, 15.79, 16.82, 19.19, 18.74, 17.01, 19.28, 18.89, 18.60, 19.19, 16.59, 17.91, 18.77, 17.36, 17.44, 16.81, 19.40, 17.55, 19.83, 14.85, 19.89, 17.03, 19.24, 16.48, 18.96, 17.49, 18.05, 19.67, 18.86, 19.32, 17.19, 19.76, 18.70, 16.92, 18.85, 19.82, 17.02, 17.65, 19.41, 19.87, 18.37, 15.14, 15.81, 16.15, 16.37, 18.19, 19.11, 19.12, 16.50, 16.43



How in earth did you drop so much in a month? O.O

My accomplishment: haven't touched a 7x7 in almost a month and then this: 4:34.xx AO12. Also a 4:26 single. Both are PBs.


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 26, 2013)

2LCMLL can do this! Wonder how fast I can get without full CMLL.

Average of 5: 12.696
1. 12.783 L' R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 L U R' D2 B2 U' L B' D' B2 U' 
2. 12.707 F' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U F' D' L2 D2 B' R' U2 F' D' 
3. (15.601) L2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' F L' R2 B U R' F' L' R2 
4. (10.185) F D' F L F2 L F B2 R F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 
5. 12.597 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F' U F D2 L' B U F' L2 U2


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> How in earth did you drop so much in a month? O.O
> 
> My accomplishment: haven't touched a 7x7 in almost a month and then this: 4:34.xx AO12. Also a 4:26 single. Both are PBs.


Practice.

OH PB single: 42.42

OH PB average of 5: 49.02
49.06, 44.43, 46.66, 51.33, 55.38

Edit: Turns out there was a pb avg5 in my avg50 lol: 16.11

(18.37), (15.14), 15.81, 16.15, 16.37


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 26, 2013)

48.10 Mega single.
Yay :3


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 27, 2013)

16.39 Ao12!

(13.17)	
14.64	
16.72	
(20.66)
16.05 
16.26
18.91	
16.72	
16.70 
15.30 
16.87	
15.71


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 27, 2013)

New OH pb's:
Single:48.29
Ao5:57.40
YAY SUB MINUTE


----------



## Bestsimple (Feb 27, 2013)

That's insane but why does your signature still say your best out of 5 is 13.773?


----------



## WickedMartyb (Feb 27, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Around 19-21 seconds after 3 months of cubing



Same here, I started December 19th lol PB single 18.57 non lucky, PB ao5 24.01 ao12 24.78

I practice all day as I work in a bookies and it's dead, so I have nothing better to do. I have over 2,000 solves on my main zhanchi alone


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 27, 2013)

YES! Now I'm sub14 w/ the Roux method  
number of times: 132/132 
best time: 10.80 
worst time: 18.78 
best mo3: 11.48 (σ = 0.59) Good
best avg5: 11.69 (σ = 0.23) PB, SUB12!  
best mo10: 12.82 (σ = 2.02) 
best avg12: 12.61 (σ = 0.86) PB, SUB13! 
best avg50: 13.61 (σ = 1.13) 
best avg100: 13.93 (σ = 1.24) PB, SUB14! 
best mo100: 13.99 (σ = 1.55) PB, SUB14! 
session avg: 14.11 (σ = 1.26) 
session mean: 14.15 
mo3: 10.80, 11.77, 11.87 
ao5: (12.14), (10.80), 11.77, 11.87, 11.44, 
ao12: 12.57, 14.16, 12.82, (18.06), 13.78, 12.74, 12.81, 12.14, (10.80), 11.77, 11.87, 11.44 
All times:
11.62, 14.43, 16.97, 14.60, 16.38, 16.55, 14.31, 15.15, 13.91, 16.02, 13.17, 14.66, 15.84, 16.19, 15.68, 12.21, 15.46, 13.50, 13.47, 16.00, 11.98[CMLL skip], 13.63, 14.52, 16.43, 13.85, 14.83, 13.27, 14.12, 12.62, 14.42, 15.02, 16.04, 18.01, 13.95, 13.87, 13.96, 13.08, 13.82, 16.74, 13.43, 13.69, 15.90, 15.66, 13.76, 16.95, 11.61, 12.01, 13.22, 15.09, 14.15, 13.06, 15.35, 14.08, 16.97, 13.89, 16.08, 12.86, 12.04, 14.13, 16.38, 14.28, 14.87, 12.90, 16.99, 15.31, 14.18, 14.33, 15.57, 11.46, 13.64, 14.27, 13.48, 12.40, 15.59, 13.66, 13.95, 12.46, 13.99, 13.78, 14.65, 12.50, 13.71, 14.74, 14.05, 15.44, 14.93, 11.65, 14.86, 13.52, 11.82, 12.29, 13.76, 11.70, 17.95, 13.70, 13.95, 13.16, 15.36, 14.93, 13.57, 14.52, 13.52, 14.29, 14.67, 11.47, 13.76, 16.29, 13.18, 12.84, 15.13, 13.58, 14.34, 15.45, 13.42, 11.72, 13.72, 13.74, 13.30, 15.69, 12.57, 14.16, 12.82, 18.06, 13.78, 12.74, 12.81, 12.14, 10.80, 11.77, 11.87, 11.44, 18.78


----------



## omer (Feb 27, 2013)

Assembled my first big cube... Assembling that 4x4x4 shengshou is about 100 times harder than solving it, took me hours.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 27, 2013)

So I was practicing Roux, and this came along...

9.78 F L2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F' D R D' B' R F L' F2 L D2

CMLL skip with crazy easy LSE. 

Reconstruction:

z' y //inspection
D2 U2 L U' x R' U R U2' R' U2 F' //first block
R2' U M' U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U Rw' //second block
U2 M U2 M' U2 //LSE

Also need to work on my blocks.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 27, 2013)

PB single: 11.73 

Edit: OH PB single: 41.xx


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2013)

32.67 4x4 pb single: reconstruction

edit: 41.21 avg5 pb, 39.95 avg4 too :3

Best average of 5: (32.672), 41.815, 43.751, 38.088, (48.895) = 41.218 (s = 5.448)


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 27, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-2-27
avg of 5: 33.27
OH
Time List:
1. 33.94 D U' R2 D' F2 D' F' R' F L B2 R' D' U' F2 D2 B R2 B L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F 
2. 33.76 B' R' B L D2 U F2 L' U' B2 D2 B L F' D' R' D2 U' R2 D2 B L' F R2 D2 
3. (40.64) R2 L B' R2 B' R D B2 R L' F2 D2 L2 R2 D2 F D F L2 F U D' B D U' 
4. (30.95) D2 U' R U' F2 R F' L' D2 L2 D R' B2 F D' F' R' B' U B2 U D2 R B R 
5. 32.11 D2 L B' U D' R2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 D B F2 U2 R2 L D' F U R2 F2 U F U2
On Video


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 27, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 32.67 4x4 pb single: reconstruction
> 
> edit: 41.21 avg5 pb, 39.95 avg4 too :3
> 
> Best average of 5: (32.672), 41.815, 43.751, 38.088, (48.895) = 41.218 (s = 5.448)



Realcube?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Realcube?



dont be siwwy


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 27, 2013)

13.33 Ao50
13.70 Ao100


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 28, 2013)

got a dayan megaminx on monday

3:07.70, 2:01.68, 2:38.85, 2:32.13, 3:03.96, 2:18.99, 2:27.82, 3:05.89, 2:40.12, 2:04.13, 2:08.42, 2:03.04, 2:20.40, 2:37.14, 2:09.95, 2:03.92, 2:15.37, 2:09.65, 2:02.58, 1:57.63

number of times: 20/20
best time: 1:57.63
worst time: 3:07.70

best avg5: 2:05.38 (σ = 3.76)
best avg12: 2:11.46 (σ = 10.70)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2013)

2x2 PBs

number of times: 25/25
best time: 2.03
worst time: 10.34

current avg5: 4.29 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 3.09 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 4.16 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 3.65 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 4.01 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 4.23


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 28, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 2x2 PBs
> 
> number of times: 25/25
> best time: 2.03
> ...



You always remind me of Dan, are you going to be an all-rounder? PRACTICE FEET?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> You always remind me of Dan, are you going to be an all-rounder? PRACTICE FEET?



No, not feet. I did a solve a few weeks ago and it took almost half an hour.  I guess I just like a lot of events.


----------



## puzzlegeek (Feb 28, 2013)

38.41 3x3x3 average of 5!! First average sub 40 for me! yayyyyyy


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2013)

666 single: 2:30.52, with yau


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 28, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 666 single: 2:30.52, with yau



Wow. You are so fast! I avg that on 4x4. Maybe a little less.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2013)

666 yau:

2:21.70 P, 2:21.55, 2:22.19 O => 2:21.81 mo3

I just broke my pb mo3 after less than 10 solves with yau

wtf.

I think I should switch.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 28, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 666 yau:
> 
> 2:21.70 P, 2:21.55, 2:22.19 O => 2:21.81 mo3
> 
> ...



Wut. Must. Try.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2013)

4:18.29 first try 7x7 yau. Not a PB or nothin' but the method seems to work okay... last 4 centers feel weird though.


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 4:18.29 first try 7x7 yau. Not a PB or nothin' but the method seems to work okay... last 4 centers feel weird though.



Wow. Yau on real big cubes is not bad!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 28, 2013)

Solved a rubiks pen. It is a pen with six sides and five tiles on each side with one side with four ofc. Try looking on google images for a picture. So a girl came up to me and asked me to solve it. One side intuitively then came up with some commutators. Took about 10 minutes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2013)

(8.55), 9.62, 9.21, 10.80, (11.80) = 9.88 average of 5

real 3x3, first sub 10 average 

first 2 were both PLL skips

also 11.33 average of 12 which is probably PB too


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 1, 2013)

1:42.48 5x5 Yau avg5, 1:35.57 single


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2013)

2x2x2 "PBs" with spacebar (cuz noob)

best avg5: 3.58 (σ = 0.39)
4.02, (3.09), 3.29, (4.14), 3.42

best avg12: 3.98 (σ = 0.70)
2.89, 4.86, 3.54, 4.30, 3.58, (4.90), 3.61, 4.81, 4.73, 3.24, (2.37), 4.19

best avg100: 4.46 (σ = 0.74)


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 1, 2013)

7x7
number of times: 100/100
best time: 4:48.46
worst time: 7:07.06

current mo3: 6:07.02 (σ = 33.43)
best mo3: 5:21.28 (σ = 31.64)

current avg5: 5:59.41 (σ = 19.32)
best avg5: 5:23.42 (σ = 13.47)

current avg12: 5:48.69 (σ = 25.95)
best avg12: 5:36.71 (σ = 19.89)

current avg50: 5:53.15 (σ = 20.22)
best avg50: 5:48.60 (σ = 17.57)

current avg100: 5:56.42 (σ = 20.76)
best avg100: 5:56.42 (σ = 20.76)

session avg: 5:56.42 (σ = 20.76)
session mean: 5:56.54


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 1, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 7x7
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 4:48.46
> worst time: 7:07.06
> ...



7x7 avg100?! Patience level +10000


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 7x7 avg100?! Patience level +10000



Nah, this took me like a week. I've done ~800 megaminx solves in 3 days, but that can't compare to Louis' 8x8 feet solve.


----------



## emolover (Mar 1, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 2x2x2 "PBs" with spacebar (cuz noob)
> 
> best avg5: 3.58 (σ = 0.39)
> 4.02, (3.09), 3.29, (4.14), 3.42
> ...



Really? Not to offend but I thought you could do faster.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 1, 2013)

Sub-WR 2x2 avg5 (lol):
2.63 U2 F U' F U2 F'
1.49 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
1.76 U' R F2 U' F2 U F U2 F
3.03 U' F U F' U2 R2 F'
1.77 F' R2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' F2 U'


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2013)

emolover said:


> Really? Not to offend but I thought you could do faster.


Yeah, I can't turn fast, and I still use Ortega. I tried learning CLL once but couldn't get it to stick.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 7x7 avg100?! Patience level +10000



It's really easy actually. When I first got my Shengshou 7x7 I couldn't stop solving it. I did an avg100 in 4 days.

2:12.11, 2:02.46, 2:40.66, 2:10.43, 2:17.62, 2:06.24, 1:57.23, 1:52.25, 2:08.29, 1:53.01, 1:52.26, 2:02.03 = 2:04.17 5x5 with yau. I don't normally use yau on 4x4 though.


----------



## SittingDeath (Mar 1, 2013)

Woooohoooo!!!!

Got a new pb avg 12. First sub 25 24.84
and also a new PB 14.05


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 1, 2013)

Megaminx

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 57.61
worst time: 1:37.76

current avg5: 1:13.92 (σ = 6.32)
best avg5: 1:05.75 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 1:14.18 (σ = 6.20)
best avg12: 1:08.86 (σ = 3.62)

current avg100: 1:13.51 (σ = 4.76)
best avg100: 1:13.31 (σ = 4.90)

current avg1000: 1:16.20 (σ = 5.38)
best avg1000: 1:16.20 (σ = 5.38)

session avg: 1:16.20 (σ = 5.38)
session mean: 1:16.31


----------



## ottozing (Mar 1, 2013)

Yaaaaaay you did it :3 Time to update that sig  Also, that might be UWR because idk anyone else who has done a megaminx ao1000.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 1, 2013)

2:50.55 5x5 PB.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 1, 2013)

10.18 avg12. Getting closer to sub-10!


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 1, 2013)

49.56, 51.71, (1:01.31), 51.29, (48.21) = 50.85 megaminx avg5

Apparently I'm really good at megaminx when I'm angry.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2013)

TomZ Constrained Cube 90:

best time: 36.95

best avg5: 41.44 (σ = 0.93)
(43.29), 42.13, (36.95), 41.82, 40.38

best avg12: 43.12 (σ = 3.22)
39.75, 44.77, 40.43, 49.76, 45.93, (52.07), 39.11, 44.21, 43.29, 42.13, (36.95), 41.82


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 1, 2013)

2x2: 2.47 avg12 =)


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 1, 2013)

Sub-10! Huzzah!
9.88 avg12
9.68 avg5
woot woot!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2013)

Great job yoshinator! I hope to get there someday.


New 8x8x8 PB single, 6:19.59.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Also, that might be UWR because idk anyone else who has done a megaminx ao1000.


I know, but it wasn't this fast.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 1, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Great job yoshinator! I hope to get there someday.
> 
> 
> New 8x8x8 PB single, 6:19.59.



Thank you! I just hope I can sub-10 consistently (versus when I'm in the zone) by april! Also, you're a beast at qcube stuff, so stop complaining. =P


----------



## soup (Mar 1, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Great job yoshinator! I hope to get there someday.
> 
> 
> New 8x8x8 PB single, 6:19.59.



qcube or realcube?

Ed: Making progress in 35x35x35 solve.. only have yellow and red+white centers to go..


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 1, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> I know, but it wasn't this fast.



I attempted one over the summer but only got to 800 or so solves, then qqtimer was full, I guess. (I had 400 4x4 solves in another session that I had forgotten about.:/ )

Also, 47.84 megasingle. PB with mefferts v1, but not PB overall.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 1, 2013)

8.43 3x3 single.  Easy F2L and PLL skip.

B2 F2 L' B2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B U L2 F2 L' F' D' B' L R'

Edit: Reconstruction:
y //inpection
L U2 L F' U R B' U' R' //X-cross
y U2 R' U2 R y R' U' R //2nd pair
U R U' R' //3rd pair
L' U L //4th pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' //OLL
U2 //AUF

F2L was kinda bad.... lol


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2013)

soup said:


> qcube or realcube?


Real cube, my qcube times are like 4 minutes  Hmm, now that I think about it, I guess my qcube 8x8 times need some improvement.



yoshinator said:


> Thank you! I just hope I can sub-10 consistently (versus when I'm in the zone) by april! Also, you're a beast at qcube stuff, so stop complaining. =P


Psh, I'm good at a lot of stuff, but everyone cares about 3x3 speed, so I want to at least be decent at that


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 2, 2013)

Floppy qcube. 0 seconds. R2L2 solution. 

2 moves/0 seconds=:fp


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2013)

milliseconds?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> milliseconds?



None. Just said 0. Actually said 2/0=infinity.

Edit: 0.281. Legit solve.

1x3x3: ao12: 2.766 including a 0.057, 0.472, 0.673, and 0.192 all counting. 

Also a 1 move in 0.001 1,000 tps


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 2, 2013)

PB 4x4 single: 1:39.51
PB 4x4 average of 5: 1:52.12

1:46.10, 1:40.75, 2:09.51, 1:39.51, 2:09.56

Yay sub 2 average!


----------



## uniacto (Mar 2, 2013)

13.76 Ao5


----------



## Riley (Mar 2, 2013)

It's been a long time since I got a PB 3x3 average of 12.

9.64, 10.53, 10.47, (10.64), *(8.58), 9.76, 8.88, 9.52, 8.66,* 9.58, 9.50, 8.60 = 9.51

Bolded solves make a 9.02 average of 5, 3rd to my PB. I think there were 2 skips, 1 PLL and OLL. Maybe no PLL one, I forget.

EDIT: 10.76 average of 100, PB. 29 sub-10's, very nice.


----------



## timeless (Mar 2, 2013)

timeless said:


> 5. (13.82) D2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 F' L' D' R B F' L' F' D2 B'
> first sub 14, A perm, couldve been sub 13 but got a d2 AUF


Anti Sune, PLL Skip
5. (13.40) B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D R B L' F2 U' B' R2 D' L'


----------



## soup (Mar 2, 2013)

*35x35x35* solved in 872.244 minutes. Link here

16793 moves were used to solve the cube.

... This went much better than the 30x30x30, which nearly took me the same amount of time to finish off. I got used to the massive center blocks from solving the 30x30x30. The orange and green centers were my main time-killers (especially on orange.. that center was a nightmare.). I'll need to work on an efficient method to clear orange a little faster. _Hopefully_, practicing on 30x30x30 and 35x35x35 will lead to sub-3 hr. 20x20x20.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 2, 2013)

59.18 4x4 single. First sub 1 with double parity.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2013)

Not to overshadow soup, but...


27:08.48 2x2x2-9x9x9 relay (real cube)

Splits:


Spoiler





```
Size           2      3        4        5        6        7         8         9
Time        3.53  14.86    51.63  1:29.16  2:28.51  4:19.52   7:07.90  10:33.37
Cumulative  3.53  18.39  1:10.02  2:39.18  5:07.69  9:27.21  16:35.11  27:08.48
```

I think the 2-6/2-7/2-8 relays are PBs too. I'm gonna count them because I did actually solve the cubes in order.



Also 10:26.16 9x9x9 solve by itself.


----------



## soup (Mar 2, 2013)

You outdid me by a whole bunch there. I'll post up my own 2x2x2 ~ 9x9x9 relay later and see how badly I'm outmatched here.


----------



## EMI (Mar 2, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Also 10:26.16 9x9x9 solve by itself.



You're catching up I need to practice again


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 2, 2013)

First megaminx ao5 (I think): 4:33.63
The 4:16.62 is a single PB. 
4:38.20
4:16.62
5:05.20
4:37.30
4:25.40


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 2, 2013)

2 consecutive 4x4 new PBs. First a 2:03.xx. Then a 1:51.50. First sub-2. Yau.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2013)

9.08 avg12 PB
9.42 avg25 PB


----------



## soup (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally got that sub-3 I was waiting for..

New best for 20x20x20: 166.528 minutes. Link here


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2013)

EMI said:


> You're catching up I need to practice again


Please don't


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 2, 2013)

4x4 PB single and average of 5

Single: 1:28.87
Average: 1:43.08
1:39.74, 1:46.44, 1:51.97, 1:43.06, 1:28.87


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2013)

new Gear cube PB 5.63. I think its an UWR can someone confurm that with me?


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 2, 2013)

24.03 OH single with PLLskip in Weekly comp scramble 4
24.43 OH single with LL skip lol


----------



## EMI (Mar 2, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> new Gear cube PB 5.63. I think its an UWR can someone confurm that with me?



That's like the 2x2 single, it's unimportant and no, I don't really think this is UWR


----------



## Julian (Mar 2, 2013)

11.43 ao100, mostly with new cube


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2013)

*OH*
(10.60), 13.56, 13.06, 15.43, (15.54), 11.11, 13.71, 14.51, 14.50, 15.10, 12.03, 12.62 = *13.56*
Best avg12 in a while.



Julian said:


> 11.43 ao100, mostly with new cube


Nice!


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Solved Pyraminx using entirely intuitive, no algorithms. This is the first cube I have solved by myself without any help.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 2, 2013)

10.58 hi-games 3x3 single.
I'm addicted


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2013)

soup said:


> *35x35x35* solved in *872.244* minutes.



Oh god Stop It.

i clicked on the image just so i could see what the time was.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2013)

EMI said:


> That's like the 2x2 single, it's unimportant and no, I don't really think this is UWR



I said Gear Cube not 2x2.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 2, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I said Gear Cube not 2x2.



He means that the single, like 2x2 single, just depends on luck and not particularly skill.

Also, it isn't UWR. People have like 3.xx Averages so a 5.xx single definitely isn't.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2013)

He's saying Gear Cube single is about as important as 2x2 single.


----------



## shAdowz (Mar 2, 2013)

got a new (unofficial,unrecorded) PB in school of 15.91. 
too bad I wasn't able to record it's scramble (because it was random) and date of solve. =/


----------



## soup (Mar 3, 2013)

New best for 13x13x13: 41.338 minutes. Link here


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2013)

PB average of 5 on 4x4.

best avg5: 46.54
44.26, 50.39, 56.56, 41.81, 44.98

I need to work on consistency.


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2013)

2-4 relay 1:02.31!

Splits must have been something like 3 12 47.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Mar 3, 2013)

I can solve square-1!!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 3, 2013)

WAHAHAHA


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> WAHAHAHA



3x3 or 4x4?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)

Hint: Read his signature.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> 3x3 or 4x4?



I wish I had a 4x4


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)

Average of 5: 1:35.914
1. 1:35.492 F2 f' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' f u R2 U2 D l2 b' U' F2 f U' r2 d' R' B r b' F2 r u l f' B' U' L B2 r2 u D2 f' u2 R2 d2 U B' u2 L R b2 F2 D' L U F' f2 u R' D r2 f r2 R l2 
2. 1:35.741 U2 L2 B' R U' d L u' U' l F r' R' U2 d' f d2 r2 d F2 L' f b B D' u2 B r' l2 U d2 D' u' f2 R F R d2 R B2 r2 R l b2 r2 D2 U d' b f' r2 R2 d2 l' U u' l' L2 u' R2 
3. (1:43.109) L' R' r U L D d2 f2 U2 B l2 u2 b r f U r' D' F r D l2 r u2 f l' U' l' f' D L u R2 U d2 F2 f2 d R2 d2 F U r l f2 R' U2 l' b2 B2 R d' D2 B u2 F u L' B2 D2 
4. 1:36.509 L' D d2 f d' r' B' D2 r B' R' b2 L d2 F R u2 L2 u' F B2 r2 f2 L R B2 l R' f u L2 r' d2 f r L' B L d l2 F2 D2 l L' D u2 b' u' D f l2 B2 r2 u2 D R2 U' D' l2 d' 
5. (1:27.391) B' d' f u D r' u2 b' R' b d' u2 D b' F2 u2 R f' d l2 D2 U' u B r U L2 B b' d' B l' d2 l U' r' U2 B2 R' F2 u' R2 d R2 U b U' l L2 R' B r2 U' r' R2 B' U2 B b' l2 

5x5 PB ao5 and single.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 3, 2013)

PB avg 5 with CFOP.
avg of 5: 14.534

Time List:
1. (25.228) D2 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 F D' U' B' L R2 D F' U F 
2. 13.993 R F U D' F2 L B' L' B U' F' R2 F2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 F' B' R2 
3. (11.624) F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R D' U2 R2 F' U2 R' D L 
4. 14.874 R F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F' D' F R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 
5. 14.736 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B F' D' F L U' B' L' F R B2


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 3, 2013)

Megaminx Nonrolled ao12 1:08.87, .01 away from my pb :c.

Times: 1:05.31, 1:09.59, 1:06.20, 1:00.02, 1:14.69, 1:14.59, 1:21.93, 1:05.16, 1:12.69, 58.49, 1:13.15, 1:07.30


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 3, 2013)

11.96, 13.72, 13.32, 13.87, 12.19, 13.52, 12.19, 12.34, 12.80, 12.47, 11.85, 14.05 = 12.84

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.85
worst time: 14.05

current avg5: 12.54 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 12.33 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 12.84 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 12.84 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 12.84 (σ = 0.71)
session mean: 12.86

non rolling, so consistent but ugly times.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 3, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-3-3
avg of 5: 31.20

Time List:
1. 33.59 D2 L F U' D2 R2 D F L F L B F2 D2 R2 B' U L2 B' D R' B' U' L' B' 
2. (38.15) R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' R F' B' D R L' D L' R' U2 D F' R L U' L B' R 
3. 31.26 F U F' L' B2 D' F' L' F2 U' L R B2 D2 R D L B U' L D L F2 R' F 
4. 28.75 L U2 R' U2 R' L' U' L' U2 D B2 U F U' L B' R2 U D' B2 F R' L F' D2 
5. (25.50) F' R F' U F2 B2 R F2 B L2 D F' L F B D L2 F U2 D F L2 B2 L2 U
OH. 32.78 Ao12 too. Got 3 counting sub 30


----------



## soup (Mar 3, 2013)

*2x2x2 ~ 9x9x9 relay:*
2x2x2: 23.23 seconds.
3x3x3: 53.70 seconds.
4x4x4: 2.425 minutes.
5x5x5: 3.788 minutes.
6x6x6: 5.722 minutes.
7x7x7: 8.027 minutes.
8x8x8: 13.710 minutes.
9x9x9: 15.308 minutes.
Total time: 50.262 minutes.

 because 4x4x4 and 6x6x6 should have been PBs, parity got in the way.


----------



## danfresh666 (Mar 3, 2013)

PB avg of 5: 22.96

24.38
21.10
25.25
22.62
21.89
 Roux <3


Edit: just broke it again!!
21.18 Avg of 5

19.37
22.82
20.75
20.96
21.82
Gotta love 8 hours cubing everyday


----------



## calebcole203 (Mar 3, 2013)

PB Ao5 Feet! Cornell here we come
Average of 5: 1:41.27


Spoiler



1. 1:49.31 R' B' L F2 R F2 U' F D' L' F' L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' D2
2. 1:38.26 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R' F' U' B2 U' R' B F' L U
3. (2:15.72) D' B' D B2 R' D2 F D2 F L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 (a corner twist)
4. 1:36.24 B2 L R F2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 R D2 F L' F' L2 B' F' D' L
5. (1:32.66) U B D2 F R' U L' U2 D' F' B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2013)

Pretty good, especially that it's on video.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 3, 2013)

3x3 6.66 single
Scramble: D B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L B U B R' B' L U B F

y // Inspection
LF'R2UL2 // Cross (5/5)
U'R'URU'R'UR // 1st Pair (8/13)
U'L'ULy'RU2'R' // 2nd Pair (7/20)
U'yLUL' // 3rd Pair (4/24)
URU2'R'U'RUR' // 4th Pair (8/32)
URUR'U'R'FRF'U2 // OLL (10/42)
//PLL skip
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	6.66	42	6.31	44	6.61[/color]
```


----------



## Chilli (Mar 3, 2013)

First sub-20 ao5


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 3, 2013)

Guys, after 2 months of speedcubing I got sub20, I'm crying with happiness 
Average of 5: 19.30
1. 18.51 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R F R' B F' D2 B U' B
2. (24.45) L2 B' R2 B2 R' F B R2 L U' B' L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 F
3. (18.13) B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 F2 D L F U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U' L2
4. 19.87 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' B L2 U R F2 L' D' R2 U2
5. 19.53 L2 U' R L' U2 R2 B2 U F' R2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L D2 F2 R B2


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2013)

soup said:


> 8x8x8: 13.710 minutes.
> 9x9x9: 15.308 minutes.


lol.

You ought to make sure to point out that it's on computer (and that your relay time is probably not accurate because of time between puzzles - unless you really found a good way to do a relay without qcube). I don't know if everyone agrees with me when I say this, but I still think that computer cubes have an advantage that gets larger and larger as the cube size increases.


----------



## soup (Mar 3, 2013)

qqwref said:


> lol.
> 
> You ought to make sure to point out that it's on computer (and that your relay time is probably not accurate because of time between puzzles - unless you really found a good way to do a relay without qcube). I don't know if everyone agrees with me when I say this, but I still think that computer cubes have an advantage that gets larger and larger as the cube size increases.



I thought everyone knew I use GS for my solves, as I have almost no realcubes to mess around with. And doesn't relay time only count puzzle solve times, not the switching from puzzle to puzzle? I just added up the solve time for each puzzle. As for your last idea, there should be. Bigger realcubes become very difficult to turn quickly.

Speaking of realcubes.. New best for 7x7x7 (realcube): 10.289 minutes (almost sub-10). Link here


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2013)

soup said:


> And doesn't relay time only count puzzle solve times, not the switching from puzzle to puzzle?


No, relay definitely counts the time between puzzles. That means no breaks, and free inspection at the very start only.


----------



## soup (Mar 3, 2013)

qqwref said:


> No, relay definitely counts the time between puzzles. That means no breaks, and free inspection at the very start only.



In that case, my relay time is ~50 hours.  I was too lazy to finish it off Friday and got the solve in this morning.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 4, 2013)

10.36 single. Pretty good considering I've hardly cubed in a year.


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2013)

45132 robot unicorn attack on my 5th run ever.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 4, 2013)

Wrote a program in python that works, lol. 

Also, I'm pretty much back averaging sub-1 mega. Often, I'm sub-57, too. But that's when I'm warmed up and not exhausted like I am now.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 4, 2013)

5. (9.10) F U B2 U2 F2 D U R2 U2 R' L B' U' L2 U2 R2 F' B D2 U L' F2 L2 D L2
Super easy xcross. Fullstep Pb


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 4, 2013)

PB

Average of 5: 13.06
1. (18.47) U2 F2 U R2 U L2 R2 D' U' L2 B' L' F' R F R2 U L' D B D2 
2. 13.95 U' R2 B2 L' D R2 U2 F D' F2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 L D2 L' U2 
3. 12.84 U' D R' U F2 R2 D F U R2 L2 U2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' 
4. 12.39 R U' L' F' L' D R U B L' D F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 
5. (11.80) L' D2 F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R' D2 L' U B D2 L2 F2 R' F' U R'


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 4, 2013)

So I've been practicing 3x3, and finally learning OLL (About time lolololol)
13.32 Ao100 
11.63 Ao12 
11.20 Ao5 
7.54 single :3 


Spoiler: Single Scramble



F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' R' U2 B' U' B D' L D2


----------



## Julian (Mar 5, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.87
1. (8.66) D' F L' U2 D' B' R2 B U R2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 
2. 9.33 U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 D' B' D' B' R2 U2 B R' D2 L' U2 
3. 9.96 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B' R' U' F2 R' D2 R2 B D' U' 
4. (10.80) F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' F' U' F' U2 L D2 B L' F2 R2 
5. 10.33 F U2 B2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F' R2 U' B2 L' R' F' R' D F2 D

second sub-10


----------



## ottozing (Mar 5, 2013)

Been speedcubing for exactly 2 years today


----------



## oak3001 (Mar 5, 2013)

Solved 4x4x4 at the weekend for the first time ever


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 5, 2013)

Made the switch to CFOP on February 4th.
Since there, here are my averages of *100*, 
I've done a few hundred more solves using my phone but I did not export the averages.


Spoiler



17.58 1
17.25 2
17.98 3
18.13 4
18.01 5
17.51 6
18.00 7
17.56 8
17.59 9
17.14 10
17.37 11
17.33 12
17.61 13
17.50 14
17.22 15
16.92 16
17.54 17
16.77 18
16.25 19
16.84 20
17.24 21
16.21 22
16.70 23
15.96 24
17.18 25
16.94 26
16.85 27
16.04 28
16.31 29
16.73 30
16.92 31
16.64 32
16.90 33
16.83 34
16.94 35
16.23 36
15.83 37
16.02 38
16.14 39
15.82 40
16.52 41
16.23 42
15.88 43
16.25 44
15.58 45
15.91 46
16.20 47
15.89 48
15.69 49
16.04 50
16.18 51
16.47 52
16.46 53
16.32 54
16.13 55
16.36 56
15.39 57
15.87 58
16.20 59
15.99 60
16.26 61
15.96 62
15.13 63
15.72 64
15.91 65
15.20 66
14.94 67
15.36 68
15.28 69
15.43 70
14.93 71
15.07 72
15.32 73


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 5, 2013)

PB ao12: 25.25. Not sure of previous but awesome. my current goal is sub-25 but so close I am lowering it to sub-23.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 5, 2013)

54.82, 50.64, 56.63, (50.47), (1:00.59), 56.82, 53.30, 51.82, 57.36, 55.66, 55.46, 53.21 = 54.57 megaminx PB avg12

Beat my old PB by exactly a second. :3


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 5, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 54.82, 50.64, 56.63, (50.47), (1:00.59), 56.82, 53.30, 51.82, 57.36, 55.66, 55.46, 53.21 = 54.57 megaminx PB avg12
> 
> Beat my old PB by exactly a second. :3



Argh! You're starting to catch up to me again. Nice work 
Can't wait to throw down at worlds XD


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 5, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Argh! You're starting to catch up to me again. Nice work
> Can't wait to throw down at worlds XD



Thanks! 
It'll be a battle for 3rd place, I suppose, unless someone gets significantly faster before then. 

Edit: Unless Balint Bodor doesn't go.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 5, 2013)

F R' U' L' U L' U' F' U' D2 B U' F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 2 move cross with that scramble I got 29.59 with a PLL skip and thats a good solve for me cause im not a sub 30 solver for 3x3.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 5, 2013)

(6.08) UUdd u=-3 d=-4, dUdU u=-1 d=-3, ddUU u=1 d=0, UdUd u=-3 d=0, dUUU u=-1, UdUU u=2, UUUd u=2, UUdU u=1, UUUU u=-1, dddd d=4, UddU

Sub-NR clock single yea, such an easy scramble tho


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 5, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Thanks!
> It'll be a battle for 3rd place, I suppose, unless someone gets significantly faster before then.
> 
> Edit: Unless Balint Bodor doesn't go.



Hmm maybe, I think based on how fast odder has got now, and looking at who is going, it could be a battle for anything from 3rd to 8th place XD Should be epic fun tho


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2013)

Picked up 5x5 for the first time in a month. Second solve of the day is a PB. 2:29.26.


----------



## KCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

36 4x4 ao5 in computer class today, pretty good for almost no warm-up


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 6, 2013)

2 move first center on 5x5 sim, but failed the Aperm  could have been a 1:27.xx.


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 6, 2013)

Megaminx stuff

Ao50: 1:09.89

PB Ao12: 1:07.72

Times: 1:14.16, 1:10.84, 1:12.54, 1:00.78, 1:06.62, 1:04.26, 1:00.13, (1:18.57), 1:09.52, 1:10.26, 1:08.10, (58.82)

PB Ao5 : 1:03.89

Times: (1:12.54), 1:00.78, 1:06.62, 1:04.26, (1:00.13)


----------



## ottozing (Mar 6, 2013)

Great job Richie :tu


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 6, 2013)

11.73 Avg 5!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 6, 2013)

5x5 sim 1:47.25 avg12. jflysim's animation was uncomfortable for me so I had to do it on higames and manually enter the times on qq.

1:50.93, 1:37.79, 1:50.06, 2:07.50, 2:00.07, 1:46.77, 1:38.24, 1:44.17, 1:32.41, 1:42.14, 1:44.74, 1:57.54


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 6, 2013)

Can I say I am sub 15 now? 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.518
worst time: 23.823

current mo3: 15.634 (σ = 1.28)
best mo3: 12.662 (σ = 1.89)

current avg5: 14.630 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 13.356 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 14.811 (σ = 1.28)
best avg12: 13.512 (σ = 1.22)

current avg50: 14.815 (σ = 1.96)
best avg50: 14.815 (σ = 1.96)

session avg: 14.815 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 14.969

PB avg 12 and 50.


----------



## Tj2OY (Mar 6, 2013)

May not be fast but I took another long break but I'm back and i got my new PB yesterday just started cubing again about 2 week ago.:tu


----------



## emolover (Mar 6, 2013)

2:50.24 2-5 relay


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 6, 2013)

6.74 avg12:
6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, 5.61, (7.49), 7.01

7.08 avg100:
6.90, 7.45, 6.46, 7.30, 7.17, (7.95), 6.87, 7.22, 7.14, 7.81, 7.82, 7.59, 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, (5.61), 7.49, 7.01, 7.04, 6.94, 7.79, 7.20, (7.94), 6.92, 7.30, 7.48, 7.12, 6.98, 7.14, 7.35, 6.36, 6.91, 6.81, 7.62, 7.09, 6.75, 7.14, 6.71, 7.38, 6.46, 7.11, 7.28, 6.90, 7.15, 7.30, 7.27, 6.96, 6.85, (6.22), 7.86, (5.61), 7.03, 7.23, 7.13, 6.80, 7.37, 7.21, 6.58, 6.51, (7.91), 6.93, 7.22, 7.76, (6.19), 7.43, (7.89), 6.98, 6.74, 6.90, 7.82, 6.47, 7.34, 7.15, 7.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.34, 7.66, 7.42, 6.22, 6.66, 6.90, 7.64, 7.21, (7.89), 6.36, 6.85, 6.94, 7.38, 7.80, 6.54, 7.13, 7.47, 6.44


----------



## CHJ (Mar 6, 2013)

Feet single 59.07s, avg 12 1:17.63

Woo! Working towards what i believe to be a false hope of NR


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Feet single 59.07s, avg 12 1:17.63
> 
> Woo! Working towards what i believe to be a false hope of NR



As of looking it up your getting there Daniel Sheppard as the UK NR of 1:03.18 so it looks like you can beat him.


----------



## CHJ (Mar 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> As of looking it up your getting there Daniel Sheppard as the UK NR of 1:03.18 so it looks like you can beat him.



3 things, 1 is whether im able to get it in time for my next comp, 2 is dan might see this and start practicing again and 3 i use a god damn Vcube3


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 7.08 avg100


Surely this must be a mistake.

What were your previous PBs?


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 6, 2013)

Julian said:


> Surely this must be a mistake.
> 
> What were your previous PBs?



7.16 avg100. Dont doubt me just cuz i suck at comp D:
I thought 7.78 was good enuf but gahhh


----------



## KongShou (Mar 6, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 6.74 avg12:
> 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, 5.61, (7.49), 7.01
> 
> 7.08 avg100:
> 6.90, 7.45, 6.46, 7.30, 7.17, (7.95), 6.87, 7.22, 7.14, 7.81, 7.82, 7.59, 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, (5.61), 7.49, 7.01, 7.04, 6.94, 7.79, 7.20, (7.94), 6.92, 7.30, 7.48, 7.12, 6.98, 7.14, 7.35, 6.36, 6.91, 6.81, 7.62, 7.09, 6.75, 7.14, 6.71, 7.38, 6.46, 7.11, 7.28, 6.90, 7.15, 7.30, 7.27, 6.96, 6.85, (6.22), 7.86, (5.61), 7.03, 7.23, 7.13, 6.80, 7.37, 7.21, 6.58, 6.51, (7.91), 6.93, 7.22, 7.76, (6.19), 7.43, (7.89), 6.98, 6.74, 6.90, 7.82, 6.47, 7.34, 7.15, 7.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.34, 7.66, 7.42, 6.22, 6.66, 6.90, 7.64, 7.21, (7.89), 6.36, 6.85, 6.94, 7.38, 7.80, 6.54, 7.13, 7.47, 6.44



Man get a 5 sec solving in a comp! BTW how long have you been cubing?


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 7.16 avg100. Dont doubt me just cuz i suck at comp D:
> I thought 7.78 was good enuf but gahhh


I was joking. Great job.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 6, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Man get a 5 sec solving in a comp! BTW how long have you been cubing?



Since feb 2012. And i am shaky at comp, i have a 6.85 but when i retried the scramble after the round i got 5.8 :/


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 6, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Since feb 2012



2011LAUA01 

nub


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 6, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> 2011LAUA01
> 
> nub



I saw that too. Maybe Feb. *2011*. PS. Your sig is very legit.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2013)

CHJ said:


> 3 i use a god damn Vcube3


haha why



5BLD said:


> 6.74 avg12:
> 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, 5.61, (7.49), 7.01
> 
> 7.08 avg100:
> 6.90, 7.45, 6.46, 7.30, 7.17, (7.95), 6.87, 7.22, 7.14, 7.81, 7.82, 7.59, 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, (5.61), 7.49, 7.01, 7.04, 6.94, 7.79, 7.20, (7.94), 6.92, 7.30, 7.48, 7.12, 6.98, 7.14, 7.35, 6.36, 6.91, 6.81, 7.62, 7.09, 6.75, 7.14, 6.71, 7.38, 6.46, 7.11, 7.28, 6.90, 7.15, 7.30, 7.27, 6.96, 6.85, (6.22), 7.86, (5.61), 7.03, 7.23, 7.13, 6.80, 7.37, 7.21, 6.58, 6.51, (7.91), 6.93, 7.22, 7.76, (6.19), 7.43, (7.89), 6.98, 6.74, 6.90, 7.82, 6.47, 7.34, 7.15, 7.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.34, 7.66, 7.42, 6.22, 6.66, 6.90, 7.64, 7.21, (7.89), 6.36, 6.85, 6.94, 7.38, 7.80, 6.54, 7.13, 7.47, 6.44


WTF. HOW.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 6, 2013)

qqwref said:


> haha why
> 
> 
> WTF. HOW.



He's Alex. Don't question it.


----------



## CHJ (Mar 6, 2013)

qqwref said:


> haha why
> 
> 
> WTF. HOW.



I only have 3 cubes, my zhanchi as my main so feet on it is bad, my modded my alex guhong is absolute awful for feet as it has no control but my Vcube is actually quite nice, but im yet to get another cube so yeah i fael


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 6, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> 2011LAUA01
> 
> nub



Thats what i meant moron
I'm beginning to get years mixed up already


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2013)

that feel when a guy who's almost sub-7 can improve and I can't


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 6, 2013)

I see people whizz past me in other events and i cant improve with practice, the feelings 'orrible D:


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 7, 2013)

Got sub 17 within one month of hardcore practice and then taking a break for a month or 2.


----------



## Julian (Mar 7, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.37
1. 10.34 R U2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' L F' R2 U B L B2 D F2 
2. 9.53 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 R2 D2 L R2 B2 F' L' R2 B2 F D2 R' 
3. 9.33 D L' U' F L U2 L2 D2 R' U' D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B U2 B' 
4. (14.59) U' F2 U R2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L' R' U' B2 F L D U2 B' F 
5. (9.27) L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R B' D' R' U B2 F' D R' U' 
6. 10.21 B2 L' U' R' B2 D L' F R2 B U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' 
7. 12.08 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B' U B2 U2 B' L2 B' D U' 
8. 9.71 B L F2 L2 D' L B R2 L D' B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 L2 
9. 9.28 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D L' D' L' U' B' U2 B2 U' 
10. 13.08 L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 U R D2 R' D' B' R' 
11. 10.09 L D R L U2 F R' U' B2 L D2 F B2 L2 B U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 
12. 10.08 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' U R2 D' R' U' L' D' B' R B'

With 9.69 ao5  
Shame about the 3 bad solves, but whoa, all the others were sub 10.4 :O


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 7, 2013)

First Megaminx avg12 (all in one sitting). PBs across the board.

Megaminx

Mean: 2:45.86
Average: 2:45.11
*Best time: 2:24.61*
Median: 2:42.74
Worst time: 3:14.61
Standard deviation: 14.50

*Best average of 5: 2:41.20*
1-5 - (2:26.01) 2:44.33 2:41.15 (3:01.21) 2:38.11

*Best average of 12: 2:45.11*
1-12 - 2:26.01 2:44.33 2:41.15 3:01.21 2:38.11 (3:14.61) 2:36.09 2:53.16 3:04.78 2:40.88 (2:24.61) 2:45.36

Woot? Megaminx is actually a lot of fun.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 6.74 avg12:
> 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, 5.61, (7.49), 7.01
> 
> 7.08 avg100:
> 6.90, 7.45, 6.46, 7.30, 7.17, (7.95), 6.87, 7.22, 7.14, 7.81, 7.82, 7.59, 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, (5.61), 7.49, 7.01, 7.04, 6.94, 7.79, 7.20, (7.94), 6.92, 7.30, 7.48, 7.12, 6.98, 7.14, 7.35, 6.36, 6.91, 6.81, 7.62, 7.09, 6.75, 7.14, 6.71, 7.38, 6.46, 7.11, 7.28, 6.90, 7.15, 7.30, 7.27, 6.96, 6.85, (6.22), 7.86, (5.61), 7.03, 7.23, 7.13, 6.80, 7.37, 7.21, 6.58, 6.51, (7.91), 6.93, 7.22, 7.76, (6.19), 7.43, (7.89), 6.98, 6.74, 6.90, 7.82, 6.47, 7.34, 7.15, 7.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.34, 7.66, 7.42, 6.22, 6.66, 6.90, 7.64, 7.21, (7.89), 6.36, 6.85, 6.94, 7.38, 7.80, 6.54, 7.13, 7.47, 6.44



Did I just see 100 3x3 solves without a sup-8. wtf.


----------



## Faz (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 7.08 avg100:



That is ridiculous


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 7, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Did I just see 100 3x3 solves without a sup-8. wtf.



Ikr, usually i cant even do this


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Ikr, usually i cant even do this



Get sub-WR single on cam pls


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 6.74 avg12:
> 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, 5.61, (7.49), 7.01
> 
> 7.08 avg100:
> 6.90, 7.45, 6.46, 7.30, 7.17, (7.95), 6.87, 7.22, 7.14, 7.81, 7.82, 7.59, 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, (5.61), 7.49, 7.01, 7.04, 6.94, 7.79, 7.20, (7.94), 6.92, 7.30, 7.48, 7.12, 6.98, 7.14, 7.35, 6.36, 6.91, 6.81, 7.62, 7.09, 6.75, 7.14, 6.71, 7.38, 6.46, 7.11, 7.28, 6.90, 7.15, 7.30, 7.27, 6.96, 6.85, (6.22), 7.86, (5.61), 7.03, 7.23, 7.13, 6.80, 7.37, 7.21, 6.58, 6.51, (7.91), 6.93, 7.22, 7.76, (6.19), 7.43, (7.89), 6.98, 6.74, 6.90, 7.82, 6.47, 7.34, 7.15, 7.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.34, 7.66, 7.42, 6.22, 6.66, 6.90, 7.64, 7.21, (7.89), 6.36, 6.85, 6.94, 7.38, 7.80, 6.54, 7.13, 7.47, 6.44



WHAT?! Do this on cam!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 7, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> WHAT?! Do this on cam!



avg100 on cam? lol


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> avg100 on cam? lol



Why not?
But 12 ofc.


----------



## Brest (Mar 7, 2013)

2x2x2 - 6
3x3x3 - 1245
4x4x4 - 118
5x5x5 - 25
6x6x6 - 3
7x7x7 - 5
total - 1402


----------



## EMI (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 6.74 avg12:
> 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, 5.61, (7.49), 7.01
> 
> 7.08 avg100:
> 6.90, 7.45, 6.46, 7.30, 7.17, (7.95), 6.87, 7.22, 7.14, 7.81, 7.82, 7.59, 6.76, 6.45, 6.98, 7.22, 7.20, (5.29), 6.71, 6.50, 6.94, (5.61), 7.49, 7.01, 7.04, 6.94, 7.79, 7.20, (7.94), 6.92, 7.30, 7.48, 7.12, 6.98, 7.14, 7.35, 6.36, 6.91, 6.81, 7.62, 7.09, 6.75, 7.14, 6.71, 7.38, 6.46, 7.11, 7.28, 6.90, 7.15, 7.30, 7.27, 6.96, 6.85, (6.22), 7.86, (5.61), 7.03, 7.23, 7.13, 6.80, 7.37, 7.21, 6.58, 6.51, (7.91), 6.93, 7.22, 7.76, (6.19), 7.43, (7.89), 6.98, 6.74, 6.90, 7.82, 6.47, 7.34, 7.15, 7.07, 7.67, 7.03, 6.34, 7.66, 7.42, 6.22, 6.66, 6.90, 7.64, 7.21, (7.89), 6.36, 6.85, 6.94, 7.38, 7.80, 6.54, 7.13, 7.47, 6.44



Wow. Incredible! And nice number


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 7, 2013)

Average of 5: 31.89
1. (28.87) D U' Uw' R' Fw2 U' Uw F2 U2 Fw B2 Uw2 R F Uw R Rw Uw U' Rw2 L' R B U2 Uw' B' Uw2 U2 Fw F D2 F Uw' Fw D' R' Uw' U' R' Uw2 
2. (36.72) Uw2 R' B F2 D' Fw' D Rw' U2 F Rw2 D' B L2 D2 R B D' B U2 L D' Uw R Rw' F2 Fw' R2 Uw Rw Fw' U2 R' Uw2 D F' Uw' U2 L B 
3. 31.20 L2 F' Rw Uw' L2 B Fw' L' D' F' L B L' F Uw U F B R' Rw2 D R2 U2 F D' U2 Rw' B2 U2 L2 U L R U2 Fw U' Fw' Uw' R' Rw2 
4. 32.71 R' U' F Rw Uw' D2 Rw' R2 F2 Uw' R U L2 D2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D B2 U R2 D2 Fw F B' L R2 F' Rw2 B2 L D2 R D L' Fw D2 U2 
5. 31.75 L' R' B D L2 Rw2 U' L U L R' Fw2 L' Rw' R' B2 Uw' Rw' F' R2 D' U Fw' L2 U' F' Uw' L2 B2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U2 B Rw' D' B' R' Fw2

four by four by four cube


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 7, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.107
worst time: 23.823

current mo3: 14.005 (σ = 0.94)
best mo3: 12.127 (σ = 1.16)

current avg5: 13.484 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 12.811 (σ = 1.51)

current avg12: 13.366 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 13.326 (σ = 1.15)

current avg50: 14.211 (σ = 1.59)
best avg50: 14.211 (σ = 1.59)

current avg100: 14.512 (σ = 1.84)
best avg100: 14.512 (σ = 1.84)

session avg: 14.512 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 14.641

PB avg 100 and 12 too I guess.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 7.08 avg100



nise, 100 sub8s in a rouxw

tis funny because we were going to watch ponies when he had done 90 solves and he was rike, "hold on lemme finisch this uwr avg100 first" LOL !



chrissyD said:


> 2011LAUA01
> 
> nub



http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LAUA01

LOL !


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Best average of 5: 7.639, 8.927, (7.623), (25.336), 7.855 = 8.140 (s = 6.947)

99 points on Snek


----------



## leonparfitt (Mar 7, 2013)

*Pyraminx *

7.83 average of 100- first sub 8 !


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 7, 2013)

9.66, (11.32), 10.72, 9.73, (9.61) = 10.04  but also 
Forced PLL skip on 4th


----------



## Lapinsavant (Mar 7, 2013)

PB : 37.23 L' Rw D2 Fw2 L' Rw' U' B' R2 D R F D L2 R2 B' U2 R F' Fw' Rw R D Rw2 L2 D2 Uw Fw2 B Rw' F2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw' R' Uw2 Rw' F Fw
NICE START (Yau)


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 7, 2013)

PBs:

number of times: 122/122
best time: 10.29
worst time: 18.64

best avg5: 13.19 (σ = 0.39) Not a PB
best avg12: 13.62 (σ = 1.15)
best avg50: 14.82 (σ = 1.21)
best avg100: 14.99 (σ = 1.22)

14.71, 16.99, 13.97, 14.39, 12.45, 14.64, 13.50, 18.64, 11.52, 16.03, 17.12, 16.78, 15.46, 10.41, 11.76, 18.22, 16.99, 14.18, 14.92, 15.26, 14.37, 15.40, 15.54, 13.79, 16.66, 16.00, 15.30, 14.98, 17.33, 15.39, 13.30, (11.46), (17.93), 15.71, (18.52), 13.70, 14.67, 13.93, 12.93, 13.64, 15.97, (11.62), (18.05), 15.78, 15.12, 13.18, 15.49, 15.65, 13.65, 15.30, 14.29, 15.60, 15.22, 15.73, 12.70, 15.36, 14.99, 14.85, 15.64, 17.73, (18.35), 15.10, 16.19, 16.50, 16.66, 16.13, 15.04, 14.30, 14.74, 13.71, 14.36, 14.22, 16.56, 14.70, 16.18, 13.44, 16.03, 15.48, 13.33, 16.60, 16.93, 14.58, 14.88, 14.94, 16.40, (17.73), 16.37, 14.79, 17.42, 13.54, 13.07, 15.68, 14.47, 17.25, 14.53, 15.17, 16.62, 13.26, 16.79, 15.37, 15.96, 16.30, 13.84, 14.79, 13.75, 15.39, 13.45, 13.38, (10.29), 15.54, 12.74, 14.52, 13.77, (11.81), 14.93, 12.98, 14.08, 15.46, (12.48), 14.44, 13.04, 14.27


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 7, 2013)

*Square-1*

*Ao30 : 20.46* (σ = 4.54)

(7.90), 24.28, 13.42, (8.90), 23.48, 24.68, 30.49, 22.49, (7.54), 22.09, 16.52, (31.93), 20.73, 22.13, 17.10, 16.11, 18.30, 23.00, 19.97, 21.86, 26.05, (31.10), 20.07, 18.79, 20.13, 19.85, 16.75, 28.41, 18.66, 17.75

best avg5: 15.27 (σ = 7.46)
best avg12: 19.43 (σ = 7.41)
session avg: 20.46 (σ = 4.54)
session mean: 20.35
best time: 7.54
worst time: 31.93

Wow 3 sub10 (7.90, 8.90, 7.54) at the start, If I didn't made this 23.xx on 5th attempt, I would probably get a sub12 ao5  grrrrr !
Good mean however, But really not enough to get WR !!!



Spoiler: scrambles



Session average: 20.46
1. (7.90) (4,5) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (5,3) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (0,-1) 
2. 24.28 (-3,-4) / (3,1) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (3,5) / (1,0) / (-3,3) / (3,4) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (2,5) /
3. 13.42 (-3,5) / (3,-5) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (4,-3) / (5,0) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (5,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) 
4. 8.90 (1,2) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (-1,0) / (-5,6) / (4,0) / (6,6) / (3,1) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (3,4) / (4,6) / (6,5) / (-2,0) 
5. 23.48 (-2,-4) / (3,3) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (1,5) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,2) / (-3,-2) / (6,-2) 
6. 24.68 (4,3) / (3,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,3) / (3,-1) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-4,0) / (-2,6) / (-4,0) / (6,6) / (-5,4) / (0,-4) /
7. 30.49 (4,-4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (2,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (6,-2) / (2,-4) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (2,-3) 
8. 22.49 (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,3) / (2,6) / (2,6) / (2,-5) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,0) / (3,4) / (0,-1) / (-3,6) / (5,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,0) 
9. (7.54) (-2,6) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (6,2) / (-2,-3) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (0,6) / (1,2) / (6,6) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) 
10. 22.09 (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,-4) / (6,4) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (4,0) / (-2,6) /
11. 16.52 (0,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (5,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-4) / (2,6) / (1,6) / (0,6) / (4,0) / (0,5) 
12. (31.93) (-2,2) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,2) / (6,4) / (-4,-5) / (6,2) / (-1,-3) / (4,5) / (6,-2) / (-2,6) / (-4,2) / (0,-2) / (2,2) /
13. 20.73 (-5,-1) / (6,3) / (3,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-4,4) / (6,4) / (-4,-3) / (2,6) / (-3,2) / (0,1) / (3,6) / (-1,2) / (6,2) / (0,6) /
14. 22.13 (-5,3) / (3,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (-2,0) / (1,6) / (-2,6) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-2,2) / (6,-2) / (-4,-4) / (4,6) / (2,-4) 
15. 17.10 (1,2) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-4) / (6,6) / (6,3) / (0,-5) / (-2,3) / (0,2) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (6,6) / (6,5) / (1,0) / (-4,6) 
16. 16.11 (0,-4) / (-3,6) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (-2,-5) / (3,5) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-5,-3) / (-1,6) / (6,6) / (5,0) / (6,-2) / (3,0) /
17. 18.30 (0,-4) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (-5,-5) / (3,-4) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (5,-3) / (-5,1) / (0,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,5) /
18. 23.00 (-2,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,6) / (3,-5) / (6,3) / (5,-2) / (0,6) / (2,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,6) 
19. 19.97 (-2,3) / (-3,-4) / (-3,6) / (1,3) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (-5,4) / (-5,-4) / (6,4) / (2,5) / (-2,0) /
20. 21.86 (0,6) / (-3,0) / (4,5) / (-3,4) / (1,-4) / (2,-5) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (4,3) / (6,6) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) 
21. 26.05 (-5,3) / (-1,-3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,2) / (4,2) / (1,2) / (6,2) / (-2,6) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) / (2,4) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) / (6,-4) 
22. (31.10) (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,3) / (0,1) / (3,6) / (6,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,-3) / (4,-3) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,-2) / (-4,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) 
23. 20.07 (-2,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-5) / (-4,3) / (0,6) / (-4,-3) / (-2,2) / (6,6) / (-4,2) / (-2,6) / (4,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,3) 
24. 18.79 (-2,3) / (5,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (4,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (4,-1) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (4,4) / (0,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,-2) 
25. 20.13 (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (5,-5) / (-1,1) / (6,-1) / (-5,6) / (6,-2) / (6,-5) / (2,0) / (5,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,3) / (-3,6) 
26. 19.85 (6,5) / (4,6) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (6,6) / (5,-5) / (-5,3) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (3,6) / (5,0) 
27. 16.75 (4,0) / (6,6) / (-1,-3) / (6,3) / (5,3) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (3,-2) / (6,-1) / (2,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,6) /
28. 28.41 (-3,5) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,4) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (0,6) / (0,2) / (4,6) / (6,0) 
29. 18.66 (-3,-4) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (4,3) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,-3) / (-2,1) / (6,0) 
30. 17.75 (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,2) / (5,-4) / (-4,-2) / (2,4) / (4,-2) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (-5,-4) / (6,3) / (6,-5) / (2,-4)


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 7, 2013)

you should use random states instead of random moves


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> PBs:
> 
> number of times: 122/122
> best time: 10.29
> ...



SQ1 or 3x3?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2013)

first time getting 2 6s in a row:

9.897, (9.961), 9.853, 6.961, (6.893) = 8.904

too bad I messed up the next solves :/


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> SQ1 or 3x3?



im not that fast at 3x3, probably


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 8, 2013)

Got some 25 sec solves at school. Fastest at school I feel I avg 25. I beat the 30 sec barrier and am going for sub-20.


----------



## Riley (Mar 8, 2013)

4x4: 50.37 average of 50. I'm hoping to get a sub 50 average of 100 with this.


----------



## Darthriahuz (Mar 8, 2013)

got a new pb single for megaminx 2:10.xx


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 8, 2013)

11.59 Avg 5.
3x3.


----------



## Darthriahuz (Mar 8, 2013)

got a new pb single for megaminx 2:10.xx

got a new on pb single 1:58.xx

new pb again 1:30.86 with megaminx
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
wth scramble at silver


----------



## Iggy (Mar 8, 2013)

OH PBs

33.21 avg5
34.73 avg12


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 8, 2013)

First sub-30 avg12 (29.77)
PB avg12 (29.57)

avg57 - 31.62


----------



## KongShou (Mar 8, 2013)

Average of 100: 15.65 
Pretty good for me

12.56, 13.47, 8.99, 21.90, 17.06, 13.37, 14.13, 21.77, 15.23, 17.15, 13.57, 20.80, 16.25, 16.00, 11.25, 18.34, 14.92, 17.34, 14.87, 15.41, 13.08, 13.74, 17.97, 13.74, 18.43, 16.90, 15.81, 17.95, 15.57, 14.48, 12.46, 14.18, 10.87, 11.23, 18.82, 16.58, 18.66, 14.86, 13.46, 18.88, 17.11, 14.70, 15.86, 15.97, 11.81, 9.95, 14.51, 16.26, 13.43, 12.20, 11.39, 12.34, 10.14, 15.54, 18.15, 17.45, 15.46, 18.38, 16.54, 18.73, 13.89, 17.66, 13.74, 18.12, 18.78, 16.29, 14.06, 11.60, 19.79, 12.39, 18.83, 13.33, 17.15, 17.75, 18.62, 17.77, 16.59, 14.89, 17.25, 18.08, 19.40, 16.58, 11.14, 17.65, 14.46, 17.42, 11.20, 15.99, 16.83, 16.72, 18.20, 18.94, 18.92, 14.53, 10.75, 15.76, 12.20, 19.95, 13.90, 18.24


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 8, 2013)

5x5
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-3-8
avg of 5: 1:56.16

Time List:
1. (1:43.21) U2 u F D u U2 f2 d' r' U2 r2 b2 f' L2 U' d2 L2 F' f' L l' D U f' D2 l2 D U' L' R' r2 F' B' R' D2 u B' L' F2 D' U2 R l2 u' l R U R2 f2 F' L' u f' D2 L2 b' r2 l b' r2 
2. (2:07.56) D u F' u' F B R2 U' r2 f' R D' B l' L D r' F2 B' r2 L' U D b2 u' D' F f u2 f b U b2 U R' b U' u d' b2 L' b2 L' D' F L' B' D2 r U l2 L2 d2 l' U' L2 B2 d l d' 
3. 1:49.09 U' u B' D2 l2 D b F2 R2 r d' R' l' u r' R b2 F' R d' R r' d L2 D2 F' R' u b2 F' U' d' B2 d2 u' b2 r B L2 r u2 D' R r' U' R2 r2 F D' b2 l2 F2 U u D b' L2 D' l2 f' 
4. 1:57.26 U2 D2 L2 R F2 l2 f' L' B2 L l2 F2 R' B' l' F2 b R d u B2 u' B R2 B r' U R2 r' L B' l' D2 F D2 R2 b f2 u l2 B' F' r L' B' d B l d2 B' u' d L' R2 f r' L2 D2 R2 F 
5. 2:02.12 F' b D' b u' d b' f2 d' u2 U2 L2 b B' f2 d u r D F b' r' b2 B2 U' l d' L2 l' U b2 f2 F r B F' f' U' B' b2 F' u2 l' u' U' b2 l2 b2 U2 r' F' d R' B' F' d2 F u R2 f2


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 8, 2013)

2x2 PB average of 5: 5.75

7.38, 5.62, 5.66, 5.96, 5.00


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2013)

pretty good

rainbow dash


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 8, 2013)

New PB Ao5 and Ao12

Ao5: 15.05
Ao12: 16.21

1 16.85s F' L U2 L2 U R' D L' U L2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 F L' D' L' D R' B U2 L B' 
2 15.19s D2 B' D2 R B L2 F R B2 R D' L U2 B' R' B L' D L D L B R U' F2 
3 13.29s D' L B L' U2 F2 U' L2 D' B' R' B L2 U R' F' R' U' F' R' U' R' D' B2 U2 
4 17.63s B U2 L U' B' R' F R2 F2 R' F' D' L2 B L' B2 D2 R' F D' B' R' D2 L U2 
5 18.45s R2 B L D B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U R' U2 B' U2 F R F' R' F D F 
6 17.99s U' R D2 L' D' R2 D2 R2 B R2 B' L F' L B U L2 D2 R' F L2 B' D F U 
7 17.98s R F L' D2 R2 B D2 F L2 B' U2 B U' B2 D' F D2 B2 D2 B D F' R' U' L2 
8 15.90s F2 R B' D' L' U B D F' D' R B R F' L F' D2 F L2 D2 B R F R2 F2 
9 14.75s R2 F D R' B R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 D F R2 F' D' R' F2 L2 F' U' B' R B2 D2 
10 14.27s B2 R' U L' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 D B2 D2 L F2 R2 U' R2 F U2 R' D2 B2 U2 
11 17.01s F' R D B D' R2 F R F' R2 D2 B' R' B2 L' B2 D L F L2 U' B D2 R2 B 
12 14.50s D' R F2 D L' F D' R2 F L D' R' F2 D F' L2 F' R' D B2 U2 F' R' B2 D 

Last 5 are Ao5 record.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2013)

Been many months since Feet PBs

*Feet:*

single: *44.16* (good OLL and G-perm, not PB)
best mo3: *46.45 PB*
best avg5: *48.06 PB*
best avg12: *49.88* Good (PB is 49.86 )

Times: 48.70, 50.55, 49.44, 50.46, (44.16), 48.39, 46.81, 50.99, 48.98, (59.42), 53.52, 51.00


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 8, 2013)

14.11 Ao1000 containing
9+: 4
10+: 8
11+: 43
12+: 132
13+: 270
14+: 314
15+: 157
16+: 59
17+: 11
18+: 2
Pb for most sub 10s in a Ao100


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 9, 2013)

Square-1:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.72
worst time: 24.77

current avg5: 17.82 (σ = 1.93)
best avg5: 15.48 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 17.69 (σ = 2.29)
best avg12: 17.54 (σ = 2.13)

current avg50: 18.83 (σ = 2.26)
best avg50: 18.83 (σ = 2.26)

current avg100: 18.97 (σ = 2.28)
best avg100: 18.97 (σ = 2.28)


All PB's. Previous Ao100 PB was 19.96, so almost a second better


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 9, 2013)

17.74, 17.16, 18.41, 16.10, (15.74), 17.26, 16.60, 18.87, 20.64, (24.44), 15.89, 16.50 = *17.52 avg12* 
(18.41), 16.10, (15.74), 17.26, 16.60 = *16.65 avg5*
First sub 18 and 17 respectively
OH


----------



## coldsun0630 (Mar 9, 2013)

These accomplishments below is Lee Kyeong-Sub's PBs. The records are very "LOL" to me because they are all UWRs, so I decided to brought it here from a korean cube community called 'Cubemania'. I recommend you to do the scrambles. Method: EG



Spoiler



avg of 100

Statistics for 02-04-2013 20:45:30
Average: 2.01
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 0.88
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1. 1.49 F R2 U' F U F2 R' U F2
2. 1.66 R U R2 F' R F2 R F R2 U2
3. 1.84 U R' F2 R' F R' U2
4. 1.82 U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F U2
5. 2.06 F2 R' F2 U F' U R2 U F2
6. 2.66 F U F' R' U2 F2 R2 U' R2
7. 1.58 R F' U R2 U' R2 F R
8. 1.50 R2 U R2 U' F U' F R' U'
9. 1.14 R2 F R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U'
10. 2.22 F R2 F U R' F2 U F U2
11. 1.63 U' F U R2 U F U' F2 R'
12. 2.21 R' U F2 U R' U2 F2 U' R U'
13. 1.43 F R' F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R U'
14. 2.48 F' R2 F' U' R F U' F2 U'
15. 2.19 U' R2 U F R' U2 F U' R' U'
16. 2.07 U F R2 F U' R U F' R
17. 1.24 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U'
18. 1.58 R U' F R' F2 U2
19. 1.84 R' F R2 F2 U' R' U R2
20. 2.02 U' F2 U R' U2 F' R2 F2 R'
21. 2.48 U2 F' U2 R F2 U' F' U F2
22. 1.96 F2 U2 F R' F R F2 U2 R2
23. 1.18 R2 U2 R' F' U F' U R2
24. 1.70 U' R U F2 R' F2 R F R2 U'
25. 2.24 F2 R2 F R' F U R' F' R'
26. 1.76 F2 U' R' U2 F U' F2 U2 R U'
27. 1.84 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 F' R U'
28. 2.35 F' U2 R2 U F R F2 U2 R'
29. 1.22 F U2 F R2 F' R' F R2
30. 1.86 U' R2 F' R F R' F U2 F2
31. 2.95 F2 U R2 U' F' U' F' R2 F'
32. 2.27 R' U' F U2 F R2 U' F2 U2
33. 2.38 R U R' U' R F2 U' R' U2
34. 3.36 U R' U' R2 F R U2 F' R' U'
35. 1.95 U' F U2 F2 R F' R2 F' U
36. 1.73 U' F U2 R2 F' R F' U'
37. 2.58 U R' U F U' F' U R' U
38. 1.84 U2 R' F R' U' F2 R2 U R2 U2
39. 1.94 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2
40. 2.19 U2 R F' R2 U2 F R U'
41. 1.88 U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U R' U' R
42. 2.06 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F'
43. (DNF) U' R2 U' R' F U2 F U
44. 2.40 F' R U' R U2 F' R' U2 F2
45. 1.58 R2 F' R' U R' U R U
46. 1.55 U2 F' U' R' F R' F' R'
47. 2.08 U2 R2 F R' U F2 R F
48. 1.20 U' R U2 F2 U' F' U' R'
49. 1.73 F R U' R U R2 F2 U'
50. 2.13 U2 F R2 F' R2 U R' U2
51. 1.99 U R' F' U' F U' F R2 F'
52. 2.15 R2 F2 U' F' R2 U F2 U F2
53. 1.56 R F2 U F2 U F' U F2 R'
54. 2.27 R2 U' F R' U F2 U F
55. 2.03 R' F2 U R2 U' F' U2 R
56. 1.91 F R2 U2 R U2 R F' U2 R'
57. 1.67 U2 R2 F2 U R U F2 R'
58. 1.67 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 U'
59. 2.48 U R' U R' U R2 U F2 R' U'
60. (0.88) F' U' F' R2 F'
61. 2.39 U' R' U2 R2 F R' F2
62. 2.17 F2 R' F R U' R2 F U' R
63. 1.92 U' F' U' F2 R2 F' U R2 U2
64. 2.17 F2 R' U2 F U' R' U2 F R'
65. 2.69 U' F R' F' R F2 U2 F' R2 U'
66. 1.24 F' U R2 F U F2 U' F U'
67. 2.41 U R' U' R U R2 F' U'
68. 2.74 R F R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R
69. 3.11 F U' R F2 U' F2 U' F
70. 1.82 U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' R2
71. 1.82 R' U R U2 F' U' R F' U'
72. 1.58 F' U R2 F2 R' F' R F U2
73. 1.95 U F U2 F' U R' F' U' F U'
74. 1.38 F' U2 F U' F U R' F2 U'
75. 1.89 U' R2 U' R F' R' U2 F R2
76. 2.35 F' R U' F' U R2 F' U
77. 3.25 F2 U' F' R' U F R' F2 R
78. 1.87 F R2 U' F2 U' R U' F' R2
79. 1.97 R F U F2 U' F2 R F' R' U'
80. 2.57 R F2 U' F2 U' R U' R
81. 2.17 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R U'
82. 2.73 U R2 F R2 F2 U' R'
83. 1.57 U R2 F R U2 F2 R F' U R2 U'
84. 1.85 R F2 U F' U' R' U R'
85. 1.88 U' F R U2 R' F U' R' U'
86. 2.80 F2 R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U'
87. 2.04 R2 F2 U R' F R U' R' U2
88. 1.32 R U' F' R U' R'
89. 1.79 U2 R F' R' U2 F R U' F2
90. 1.56 F2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R'
91. 1.84 F' R F' R2 U F' R' U'
92. 3.43 U R U2 R F' R U2 F U2
93. 2.22 R2 F' R' U2 R' U F' R U2
94. 1.87 F U F2 R U2 R F2 R2 U'
95. 2.02 U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R'
96. 2.27 U2 F R2 F R2 U' F R
97. 1.56 R2 F R' F' U' R2 U2 F2
98. 2.26 F2 U' R F U' R2 F2 U
99. 2.08 U2 R' F R' F U F U R'
100. 1.71 R' U F R' U R' U R' U

/

avg of 12

Statistics for 12-25-2012 17:11:03
Average: 1.69
Standard Deviation: 0.26
Best Time: 1.30
Worst Time: 3.13
Individual Times:
1. 1.38 F U2 F R F2 U' R' U R' U'
2. 1.51 R2 F R F2 U' R2
3. (3.13) F2 R' F' U' F2 R U' R' U2
4. 2.15 U F2 R2 U' F' U F2 R2 F'
5. 1.60 R F2 U' F R U2 R F' R' U2
6. 1.42 R' U' F' R2 U F' R U' F'
7. 1.64 R F' R' F R2 U' F2 U F' U2
8. 1.43 U2 F R' U' R U' R' F2 R' U'
9. (1.30) U2 R F2 R2 F' R' F U2 R2
10. 2.18 R U2 R2 F' U' R F' R2 F U'
11. 1.64 F' U2 F' R F' R F U2 R' U'
12. 1.92 F U' F U' R' U2 R F' U'

/

avg of 5

Statistics for 04-26-2012 22:14:02
Average: 1.29
Standard Deviation: 0.09
Best Time: 0.82
Worst Time: 2.40
Individual Times:
1. 1.25 U R2 F' R F2 U2 R2 F' U R2
2. (0.82) R2 U2 F' U' R U F U F' U
3. (2.40) F' R2 F' R2 U' F2 R' U2 F R2
4. 1.20 R' F U F2 U2 F U' F' U' F
5. 1.41 F' R U' R2 F2 R U2 F' U2 R


----------



## EMI (Mar 9, 2013)

If this is real - wow!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 9, 2013)

coldsun0630 said:


> These accomplishments below is Lee Kyeong-Sub's PBs. The records are very "LOL" to me because they are all UWRs, so I decided to brought it here from a korean cube community called 'Cubemania'. I recommend you to do the scrambles. Method: EG



Wow...


----------



## KongShou (Mar 9, 2013)

wow


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

avg100 isnt uwr.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 9, 2013)

26.05 3x3 a really good solve so lucky that I didn't get a +2 cause it looked like I had one but with better inspection it was not one


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2013)

13.92 OH avg12 and 13.70 avg5 on ttw.

edit: 13.32 avg5

edit: 12.82 avg5 

edit: 12.53 avg5  

edit: 12.97 avg12, 12.42 avg5


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2013)

coldsun0630 said:


> These accomplishments below is Lee Kyeong-Sub's PBs. The records are very "LOL" to me because they are all UWRs, so I decided to brought it here from a korean cube community called 'Cubemania'. I recommend you to do the scrambles. Method: EG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only AO5 is UWR. I have 1.94 AO100 and 1.66 AO12.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Only AO5 is UWR. I have 1.94 AO100 and 1.66 AO12.



>_> Then update the list on the wiki pls.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2013)

*OH:*
Single: *10.74* (nl)
Average of 5: *12.42 PB*
Average of 12: *12.97 PB*
Average of 25: *13.69 PB*
Average of 50: *13.95 PB*

Times: 13.34, 14.74, 13.97, 14.20, 12.94, 14.92, 12.01, 14.43, 15.13, 12.54, 15.08, (18.66), 14.94, (17.83), 14.14, 13.62, 13.96, 13.33, 12.45, 15.08, 12.68, 12.45, 12.13, 13.46, 12.14, 13.37, 15.62, 13.96, 12.19, 13.71, 13.56, (11.39), 14.78, 14.61, 14.98, 14.06, (18.49), 16.51, 13.51, 14.69, 13.39, 13.43, 14.76, 15.53, 14.82, 14.79, (10.97), 13.21, 14.80, (10.74)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2013)

12:02.85 7x7 OH: 18 seconds form UWR


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12:02.85 7x7 OH: 18 seconds form UWR



So close!


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12:02.85 7x7 OH: 18 seconds form UWR



That must suck 

I solve it TH in 10 minutes


----------



## EMI (Mar 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12:02.85 7x7 OH: 18 seconds form UWR



Lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBod0kAz5I


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2013)

EMI said:


> Lol.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBod0kAz5I



lol oops. qqwerf told me UWR was 11:44


----------



## omer (Mar 9, 2013)

I just love it when I beat my PB single which was a skip with a full-step solve, new PB single: 15.81 after like a month of 16.8


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 9, 2013)

4x4 PB Average of 5: 1:40.13

1:48.75, 1:36.23, 1:41.67, 1:42.49, 1:34.88


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2013)

4:56.79 7x7 PB single


----------



## Julian (Mar 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *OH:*
> Single: *10.74* (nl)
> Average of 5: *12.42 PB*
> Average of 12: *12.97 PB*
> ...


Wow, awesome job.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 4:56.79 7x7 PB single



Haha twisttheweb.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 9, 2013)

444 avg pb: 36.94

(31.96), 39.52, 39.97, 37.66, 35.24, 32.56, 37.55, 37.42, 37.00, 32.89, (42.50), 39.56

No counting sup 40s yay...


----------



## soup (Mar 9, 2013)

Sub-1 3x3x3 on Isocubesim: here


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 9, 2013)

1:13.79 PB 5x5 single on vid!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

6:26.127 3x3 sim with feet.



Spoiler



simplified reconstruction: y' M y D y L U' L' U' R' y U R F' x' F r' D2 y U F U F' y' R' U2 R y2 U y2 R' U' R y2 R' U2 R U' l' R x' U2 L R' L' U' R y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U L R L' y' R U R' U2 F U F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 y' R U R' U2 y R U2 R' U' l' R2 x' U R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 F R U R' U' x l R' F' U2 L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' r' U' R U L U' R' U F' x R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L 

lots of accidental key presses: a\aaasaaadfdddfkaaajignhmmmmmllaaajhjjjjjjjjjhghghhhakhhhhghjjkjhhhhghfkkaajaakfkkkaakddddffkkkffffkkkkfrfddddkkkkjkkknkkkkddddffdkssssdddfkkkaaaffkfddddfkkkfkfffdkkkdddakkkjkjjhjhffgffggffakkkjkjjaaakkkddddffkfrkkmmmmnkkkkjkfkfkkkfkfrvfjfjfhkkkjkfrrffffvvtvfkkkkjkjjjjhghhhjiooookjjjjjfjfjdxdsesddddsssdddddsssdddjdddfkkkkkkkkjdddkkkkjjkkkjjjdkjddsdsddddsssdddsssdddddkddddkkkjdkjdeddddkkkkjjjkkkjjjjkkkjjkjjjkkkjjjmfkkkjdfkjkklmmmmkllllkkklllllllkkjkkkkjjjhhhnnnjkkkkjjjkkkkkkkddddffkfkkkffdssssddkkkkjkjhffffgjjd


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 1:13.79 PB 5x5 single on vid!



nice!

just use the [ youtube ] tag


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> >_> Then update the list on the wiki pls.



I are stupid. Don't know how.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I are stupid. Don't know how.



just changed it.

also apparently 5bld 3x3 5.95 avg5.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> nice!
> 
> just use the [ youtube ] tag



you dont need the spaces


----------



## CHJ (Mar 9, 2013)

feet solving with antoineccantin

1:08.99, 1:09.27, 1:04.69, 1:04.02, 1:08.05, 1:09.76, 1:06.06, 1:07.54, 1:07.16, 1:11.88, 1:06.72, 50.87, (1:19.08), 1:07.93, 58.96, 53.38, (50.77) 

best time: 50.77
worst time: 1:19.08
best Mo3: 54.37
best Ao5: 1:00.09
best Ao12: 1:04.03

yeah so today my solves were 20% cooler


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> feet solving with antoineccantin
> 
> 1:08.99, 1:09.27, 1:04.69, 1:04.02, 1:08.05, 1:09.76, 1:06.06, 1:07.54, 1:07.16, 1:11.88, 1:06.72, 50.87, (1:19.08), 1:07.93, 58.96, 53.38, (50.77)
> 
> ...



i am 20% cooler than you


----------



## KongShou (Mar 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> also apparently 5bld 3x3 5.95 avg5.



is this real?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> is this real?



yes


----------



## CHJ (Mar 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> i am 20% cooler than you



if you're 20% cooler than me, then why is my face your profile pic?


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> just changed it.
> 
> also apparently 5bld 3x3 5.95 avg5.



holy crap.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> if you're 20% cooler than me, then why is my face your profile pic?



it isnt dont be silly


----------



## CHJ (Mar 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> it isnt dont be silly



gahd dammet rorben, you changed it just now


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> feet solving with antoineccantin
> 
> 1:08.99, 1:09.27, 1:04.69, 1:04.02, 1:08.05, 1:09.76, 1:06.06, 1:07.54, 1:07.16, 1:11.88, 1:06.72, 50.87, (1:19.08), 1:07.93, 58.96, 53.38, (50.77)
> 
> ...



Awesome averages.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> gahd dammet rorben, you changed it just now



your lying


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2013)

EMI said:


> Lol.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBod0kAz5I


Ewwww, I hate table abuse. I guess I'll have to try using it though. Still don't really see the point of doing OH with the table.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2013)

Julian said:


> Wow, awesome job.



Thanks!


----------



## KongShou (Mar 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yes


video?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> video?



no


----------



## uniacto (Mar 10, 2013)

Japanese Color Scheme: 

Average of 5: 15.27
1. 14.59 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 R D F' L F' U R' B U' F 
2. (14.39) R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B L' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 
3. (19.83) L2 D2 B2 R D L' D2 L' U2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 B' R2 B D2 B2 
4. 15.19 R2 U R D L F2 U2 R2 B' D B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 
5. 16.03 D' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' L' F' U2 L R2 B D' U' 

lolwat.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 10, 2013)

49.88, (49.06), (54.81), 51.31, 51.58 = 50.92 megaminx

Second to PB which is 50.85.

Oh, and it's on film. I'm uploading now. :3


----------



## Applecow (Mar 10, 2013)

restrung a magic for the first time. feel like a hero.


----------



## emolover (Mar 10, 2013)

PB

4x4: 48.51
47.57, 42.27, 48.34, 49.35, 59.85, 52.89, 46.81, 42.80, 52.64, 51.21, 46.60, 46.87


----------



## ottozing (Mar 10, 2013)

2.24 2x2 ao12 on ttw with Antoine Cantin and Janelle Tin :3

13.98 OH single on ttw. Not quite PB


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 13.98 OH single on ttw. Not quite PB



Whats ttw.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Whats ttw.



twisttheweb.com


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2013)

Megaminx:

1:48.25, 2:12.80, 2:34.90, 1:57.28, 1:55.69, 2:20.18, 2:10.92, 2:03.96, 1:59.33, 2:19.42, 1:52.01+, 1:50.12

1:58 avg5
2:04 avg12

and I think tied PB single. Too bad about the counting 2:20 and 2:19


----------



## coldsun0630 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Only AO5 is UWR. I have 1.94 AO100 and 1.66 AO12.



and he just updated his ao12 PB! (his last update: 12-25-2012)



Spoiler



Statistics for 03-10-2013 15:19:11
Average: 1.64
Standard Deviation: 0.16
Best Time: 1.39
Worst Time: 1.99
Individual Times:
1. (1.99) R U2 F U2 F U F2 U
2. 1.94 F R U' R' U' R2 F2 U F'
3. 1.48 U F' R U2 R' F2 R' F
4. 1.79 U F2 R2 U' F R2 U R' U'
5. 1.40 U2 F2 R F U2 R2 U'
6. 1.74 U2 R' F R F2 R U R2 U'
7. 1.45 U R U2 F U' R2 F' U2
8. 1.43 U R' F2 R F' U R2 U' F2
9. 1.71 R U R U' R F' R2 F U2
10. 1.81 F' R F U' F2 R' U2
11. (1.39) R2 F' U2 F R' U F2 U' R2
12. 1.63 F U F R2 F R2 F R2 U'



/

Edit: It wasn't stacked.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2013)

No sub-2s and so many 1.4s o_0


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is this guy using a stackmat?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 10, 2013)

I know this might seem like a stupid question, but is it stackmatted?

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## emolover (Mar 10, 2013)

Are there any videos of this guy at least sub 2ing?


----------



## coldsun0630 (Mar 10, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Is this guy using a stackmat?





ottozing said:


> I know this might seem like a stupid question, but is it stackmatted?
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd



He said that he doesn't have any stacks..
He used 'space bar' with CCT

/



emolover said:


> Are there any videos of this guy at least sub 2ing?



It's his first sub-2 and he didn't record on video..


----------



## ottozing (Mar 10, 2013)

Are there any videos of him solving a 2x2 at all regardless of speed?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2013)

coldsun0630 said:


> He said that he doesn't have any stacks..
> He used 'space bar' with CCT


Well there you go. Tell him to buy a stackmat or QJ timer or something similar. Space bar subtracts something like 0.2 seconds, which is a huge amount for 2x2x2. I think many top 2x2x2 solvers would consider his times invalid if he is using the space bar.



coldsun0630 said:


> It's his first sub-2


Balderdash. You don't go from sup-2 avg12 to 1.6 avg12 in one day. That's like your first sub-10 avg12 on 3x3x3 being sub-9.


----------



## coldsun0630 (Mar 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Are there any videos of him solving a 2x2 at all regardless of speed?



- WCA Profile
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KYEO01

- 2x2: 2.02 ao5 with Stack
(It was trashed now because there was lots of errors. That is cause that '1.64 ao12' couldn't be recorded on stack.)
http://blog.naver.com/pjb1998/140183405811

- 2x2 BLD: 8.51 ao5 (Believe or not )
http://blog.naver.com/pjb1998/140183405954

/

If there is error, please tell me.



qqwref said:


> Well there you go. Tell him to buy a stackmat or QJ timer or something similar. Space bar subtracts something like 0.2 seconds, which is a huge amount for 2x2x2. I think many top 2x2x2 solvers would consider his times invalid if he is using the space bar.
> 
> 
> Balderdash. You don't go from sup-2 avg12 to 1.6 avg12 in one day. That's like your first sub-10 avg12 on 3x3x3 being sub-9.



It is not my record and it is not one day. I said that the former update was on Last Christmas.. Please see date first....


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2013)

You said it's his first sub-2. Logically, the day before he did that, his best must have been sup-2.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 10, 2013)

5.43 Clock single  Really easy scramble.


```
UU u3'   dU       dd u5'   Ud u2'   dU u3'   Ud u'    UU u4'   UU u'    UU u     dd       dd
 dd       dU d5    UU       Ud       UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d3    UU
```

Edit: 8.54 avg12.


----------



## coldsun0630 (Mar 10, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You said it's his first sub-2. Logically, the day before he did that, his best must have been sup-2.



???
I can't understand what you are trying to say..

/

12-25-2012 17:11:03: he got 1.69 avg of 12
02-04-2013 20:45:30: he got 2.01 avg of 100
Yesturday: nothing (I posted his avg of 100 with ao12, ao5)
03-10-2013 15:19:11 (Today): he got 1.64 avg of 12 (his first sub-2)

Sub-2 means that I understanded: all records are under 2.00sec

Where is Logically and what is sup-2?

/

anyway, it's real record(with spacebar+CCT) and I'm not lying...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2013)

coldsun0630 said:


> emolover said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any videos of this guy at least sub 2ing?
> ...


^ You said it was his first sub-2 right here. If that's not his first sub-2 average, then he has had plenty of time to make a sub-2 video. It's not like emolover is asking for "at least" a sub-2 avg100, he'd obviously be happy with a fast avg5/avg12.



coldsun0630 said:


> anyway, it's real record(with spacebar+CCT)


Nobody's saying it's not real. But many fast people would say that 2x2x2 times done with a spacebar are not eligible for any kind of unofficial record.


----------



## coldsun0630 (Mar 10, 2013)

qqwref said:


> ^ You said it was his first sub-2 right here. If that's not his first sub-2 average, then he has had plenty of time to make a sub-2 video. It's not like emolover is asking for "at least" a sub-2 avg100, he'd obviously be happy with a fast avg5/avg12.


I skipped "*at least*" on his post. It's he(Lee Kyung-Sub)'s first sub-2, but he has many records *at least sub-2*, but he didn't recorded it on video at all. I posted link of his 2.02 ao5. (Is that DNF on first record?)




qqwref said:


> Nobody's saying it's not real. But many fast people would say that 2x2x2 times done with a spacebar are not eligible for any kind of unofficial record.


I agreed with that. Then I'll ask 'Rubik's 560' that had he stacked, and I'll delete the record.

Edit: He stacked


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 10, 2013)

52.78 oh single. Previous was like 58.xx. Failed my r perm. ZZ. Finished f2l at like 34. Antisune but r perm.

Edit: over 500 posts.

Edit2: 52.52 2 solves later. Sune and j perm.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2013)

The 2x2 isn't really BLD, more like speedBLD. I'm quite sure Chris Olson or someone can track the pieces and 1look it pretty easily.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

YES FIRST SUB-20WOOHOO

19.27 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B' U B2 L' U R' B R2 B2 R' U


----------



## Username (Mar 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> YES FIRST SUB-20WOOHOO
> 
> 19.27 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B' U B2 L' U R' B R2 B2 R' U




AWESOME! Congratulations

Tried the same scramble: 15.08

Unintentional X-cross, Oll-skip and A-perm


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Username said:


> AWESOME! Congratulations
> 
> Tried the same scramble: 15.08
> 
> Unintentional X-cross, Oll-skip and A-perm



X-Cross for me too, But no OLL skip


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 10, 2013)

My accomplissement thread about my tv show held in the shadow of the community 

The best method to see the return of the cube after 21 years and many good cuber too


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 10, 2013)

9:12.12, (8:43.31), (9:24.72), 8:58.61, 9:21.61 = 9:10.78 master kilominx avg5


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 10, 2013)

PB ao12: 17.47
16.97 (15.81) 16.47 16.22 (20.80) 17.28 17.56 18.49 19.99 16.95 17.29 17.47
9 sub 18 solves, and I'm not even sub 19
Previous was 17.71

14.86 full step with V perm (easy 6 move x-cross)
12.60 PB single with PLL skip


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 10, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 9:12.12, (8:43.31), (9:24.72), 8:58.61, 9:21.61 = 9:10.78 master kilominx avg5



Did you figure out an efficient way to do parity?


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 10, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Did you figure out an efficient way to do parity?


Sadly, no, but I didn't get parity on any of those solves.  I figured something out with k4 ELL "comms," but I can't remember what I did. :/


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 10, 2013)

2x2 Day 1:
Everything is PB
number of times: 163/163
best time: 2.79 LC. NL-3.31
worst time: 9.85
best mo3: 3.84 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 4.09 (σ = 0.29)
best mo10: 5.27 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 5.31 (σ = 1.35)
best avg50: 5.64 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 5.82 (σ = 1.23)
best mo100: 5.83 (σ = 1.45)
session avg: 5.91 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 5.93

Method: CLL using CMLLs



Sub15 3x3 average, and 1:13 Megaminx single at Rybnik Open 2013


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> YES FIRST SUB-20WOOHOO
> 
> 19.27 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B' U B2 L' U R' B R2 B2 R' U



Nice scramble. Untimed I found

x2 D F' L F2
R' U' R2 U R'
L U2 L' U2 y R2'
U' R U R' U2' R U' R'
U R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r'
U' M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2'

Easy and fun solve :3


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 10, 2013)

I started using freeslice on 4x4 sim instead of 32223 or 363 (I'm using redux because yau kinda sucks on sim) and I'm averaging about 55 instead of 1:05. Woot!

Edit: 54.97 avg5
Double edit: 54.06 avg12


----------



## EMI (Mar 10, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Edit: 54.97 avg5
> Double edit: 54.06 avg12



Haha. Fail


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 10, 2013)

EMI said:


> Haha. Fail



Within the avg12 there was a 42.xx avg5. My poiny is that the first edit came like 10 minutes earlier. =P


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Within the avg12 there was a 42.xx avg5. My poiny is that the first edit came like 10 minutes earlier. =P



Your poiny?


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Your poiny?



Correct


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

4:53.29 7x7 PB


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 10, 2013)

So, I have not done any actual practice with CFOP OH the last few months as I want to switch to ZZ for OH solves, but as I'm going to a comp next weekend and I still haven't beaten my CFOP PBs with ZZ and inspection time is often over 15 seconds, I decided to start practice some CFOP OH again (with an ao100). The results crazy.

Earlier PB:
Single: 26.51
Ao5: 32.01
Ao12: 33.29

New PB:
Single: 22.37
Ao5: 29.27
Ao12: 31.35
Ao100: 34.42

I also got a 22.57 solve and 3 between 25 and 26.50


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Your poiny?



it's pretty obvious that he meant to type pony.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 10, 2013)

Sub 20 OH wat

5th scramble of weekly comp. 19.56

Sub 20 OH 

wat


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 10, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> it's pretty obvious that he meant to type pony.



Finally, somebody who understands me!

In other news, I cut my finger pretty badly today (left hand so no OH either), so I'll be doing mostly sim for the next couple of days. =(

Accomplishment: 4x4 Sim 48.98


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Accomplishment: 4x4 Sim 48.98



nice, want to simræc?


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 10, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> nice, want to simræc?



I'm using jflysim because Shift+regular U move = Uw, whereas on qcube I have to rotate and do Rw (to my knowledge). Sorry. 

Also, 11.61 jflysim single with a Gperm *head desk*


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm using jflysim because Shift+regular U move = Uw, whereas on qcube I have to rotate and do Rw (to my knowledge). Sorry.
> 
> Also, 11.61 jflysim single with a Gperm *head desk*



noob. also I have a 32 4x4 single on qcube with E slice pairing, doing z r z' for every wide U move (even though you can press z on 4x4 for u)

in the G perms, you can replace the rotation with U D' or U' D and wide U for regular U.

R U R' (U' D) R2 *U'* R U' R' U R' *U* R2 (U D')

oarso I might add shift+stuff = widestuff on my sim if I get bored tomorrow.

oarso 0.30 antisune with wideoeo analysis


----------



## Julian (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> R U R' (U' D) R2 *U'* R U' R' U R' *U* R2 (U D')


You mean people don't use this alg IRL?


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> noob. also I have a 32 4x4 single on qcube with E slice pairing, doing z r z' for every wide U move (even though you can press z on 4x4 for u)



Now THAT, is an accomplishment.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Julian said:


> You mean people don't use this alg IRL?



i'm not sure if youre trying to tell me that people do use this alg or people don't use this alg.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

wtf 1:39.55 5x5 sim avg5. I average 1:40 on a real cube. What is going on.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> wtf 1:39.55 5x5 sim avg5. I average 1:40 on a real cube. What is going on.



sim>realcube.

I have a 1:08 single on 5x5 sim but my realcube average is like 1:50


----------



## Julian (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> i'm not sure if youre trying to tell me that people do use this alg or people don't use this alg.


I know most don't use it. I do, and I was pretending to be oblivious of that fact.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 11, 2013)

3:20.01 (3:04.069) (4:39.237) 3:23.726 3:31.371 => 3:25.036

qMinx


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> sim>realcube.
> 
> I have a 1:08 single on 5x5 sim but my realcube average is like 1:50



Yeah, but I suck at sim, which is why I was so surprised. On the other hand, I also suck at 5x5 (especially in comparison to my 2-4 times).


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Julian said:


> I know most don't use it. I do, and I was pretending to be oblivious of that fact.



ok

4x4 sim average of 5 pb:

Best average of 5: 39.704, 39.408, (46.408), 41.880, (38.023) = 40.331 (s = 2.935)

i'll upload the wideoeoeoeoeo tomorrow


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 4x4 sim average of 5 pb:
> 
> Best average of 5: 39.704, 39.408, (46.408), 41.880, (38.023) = 40.331 (s = 2.935)
> 
> i'll upload the wideoeoeoeoeo tomorrow



Almost as good my real cube PB =P


----------



## emolover (Mar 11, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 9:12.12, (8:43.31), (9:24.72), 8:58.61, 9:21.61 = 9:10.78 master kilominx avg5



Whats the method you use? 

I do first six centers, get white cross, five white pairs, finish centers, free slice all but six centers, 2 pair the last edges, then finally mega the rest.

Single: 5:30
Avg5: 6:15


----------



## Riley (Mar 11, 2013)

4x4 PB's:

47.24 average of 12
49.51 average of 50
50.21 average of 100


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 11, 2013)

emolover said:


> Whats the method you use?
> 
> I do first six centers, get white cross, five white pairs, finish centers, free slice all but six centers, 2 pair the last edges, then finally mega the rest.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I do, lol.  Learned it from Balint Bodor's gigaminx videos. My minx just really sucks. :/ If I took the time to work on it, I think I could be sub- 7:30.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

Just beat my realcube 5x5 PB single on sim. 
1:24.17
Sim 5x5 is so much fun, and apparently I'm better at it then I am at real 5x5.


----------



## Escher (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> sim>realcube.
> 
> I have a 1:08 single on 5x5 sim but my realcube average is like 1:50



Ya, my real-cube 5x5 is like 1:30ish at very best, I get 1:20 or so every single time I do a 5x5 sim whether I'm tryhard or not. I've had like 15 1:16s where I should have like 10 sub 1:10s


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried a 30x30x30 solve. After 2:14:55 of solving time, accidentally hit the - key (changing the size of the cube and resetting the timer). I had the white+yellow sides finished, and about 20/28 of the rows on the orange side.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 11, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I tried a 30x30x30 solve. After 2:14:55 of solving time, accidentally hit the - key (changing the size of the cube and resetting the timer). I had the white+yellow sides finished, and about 20/28 of the rows on the orange side.



Post in FML thread haha. Not bad anyway. Great!


----------



## emolover (Mar 11, 2013)

Dude... that's rough.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, it kinda sucks. But I just added something to qcube (v2) to make sure it never happens again


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 11, 2013)

24.01 ao12 with a rubik's brand
19.72 single

Just had to try 

Edit:
12.20 PB single (with ZhanChi)
B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' D' U B U B2 D L' U R

Full step, but very easy.
~8 sec easy f2l + Chameleon OLL and A-Perm.

Done during a 19.37 ao100 (almost PB)

Edit again (to not double post):
Old 2x2 PB:
Single: 3.06
Ao5: 5.33
Ao12: 5.90
Ao100: 6.75

New today:
Single: 2.66 (+3.04 and 3.05)
Ao5: 5.01
Ao12: 5.74
Ao100: 6.43

And a PB Megaminx ao12: 2:32.82

It's a good day.


----------



## Riley (Mar 11, 2013)

6.43 3x3 PB single. I think I scrambled wrong... D R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' R U L B R' D F' L2 R' D is definitely not what I got.

It was a medium-ish cross, I guess easy F2L, though I don't remember if I had any free pairs. And a PLL skip with no AUF that I half-predicted with the OLL: r U E' U R' F R F' R U2 R'

It didn't feel very fast, but wow.


----------



## Julian (Mar 11, 2013)

45.05 double parity


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, it kinda sucks. But I just added something to qcube (v2) to make sure it never happens again



what if you accidentally press escape or f5?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2013)

F5 would kill it, yeah. I did fix Escape though. The problem with - is that it's only a few keys away from the handshifts.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

qqwref said:


> F5 would kill it, yeah. I did fix Escape though. The problem with - is that it's only a few keys away from the handshifts.



How did you "fix" it? I might add it to my sim too because I've accidentally ended solves before...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> How did you "fix" it? I might add it to my sim too because I've accidentally ended solves before...




```
else if (keyCode == 27) {
  if(solving) {
   var agree = confirm("Are you SURE? This will stop the timer!");
   if (!agree) return;
  }
  reset();
 }
```
and a similar thing in the changeS function.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> ```
> else if (keyCode == 27) {
> if(solving) {
> var agree = confirm("Are you SURE? This will stop the timer!");
> ...



oh ok, just a message box. I was thinking you might have made it so you have to hold it down for 3 seconds or something.


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 12, 2013)

PB for 7x7 15 puzzle (48 (49 with the empty space) squares) 497.488 seconds. lol


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 12, 2013)

19.38 solve with my crazy foot cube. easy first block, great look ahead on second block, and cmll skip.


----------



## soup (Mar 12, 2013)

15-puzzle solved in *18.191* seconds

sub-20!!


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 12, 2013)

soup said:


> 15-puzzle solved in *18.191* seconds
> 
> sub-20!!


Nice! What's your method? My best is like 24.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2013)

Yay! Just got my first sub-20 OH solve ever! If I can do one, I can do another.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 12, 2013)

10.09 NL Single  

X-cross, another already made F2L pair, the other two were pretty easy, an antisune, and a R perm.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 12, 2013)

New Pb's for my 10th week week of speed cubing, for 5, 12 and 50 

(Week 10) - 3x3: pb - . Ao5 28.83, Ao12 30.53, Ao50 33.93

Last Post (Week 8) - 3x3: pb 25.98 secs, Ao5 31.28, Ao12 35.84, Ao50 36.47

(Week 6)- 3x3: pb 27.98 secs, Ao5 32.84, Ao12 35.95, Ao50 38.43

(Week 5) - 3x3: pb 32.22, Ao5 36.88, Ao12 39.27

I believe I'm improving quite quickly been a bit slow lately due to school, I managed to achieve a Sub 30avg of 5 in 2 weeks and almost Ao12, next week I'm looking to beat my pb and reach sub 30 Ao12


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 12, 2013)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:31.19
worst time: 1:45.77

current avg5: 1:36.91 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 1:35.41 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 1:38.59 (σ = 3.72)
best avg12: 1:38.59 (σ = 3.72)

session avg: 1:38.59 (σ = 3.72)
session mean: 1:38.57

1:42.23, 1:45.77, 1:45.34, 1:35.44, 1:37.75, 1:31.19, 1:35.26, 1:35.53, 1:43.60, 1:36.49, 1:37.62, 1:36.62

5x5 sim. Gained momentum at the end, killed time when skipping English class.


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 12, 2013)

Megaminx Pb single and Ao100

Pb single: 56.29 (sub OcR c: )

Pb Ao100: 1:10.65

Hoping for a sub 1:10 Ao100 but this is still good


----------



## soup (Mar 12, 2013)

New best for 15-puzzle: 17.723 seconds. Link here


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 12, 2013)

Ao100: 18.87 Old PB: 19.35
Ao12: 17.09 Old PB: 17.47

The ao100 started slow with a sup 20 ao12, but then I got a lot of amazing stuff like a 17.90 mo24 and several non lucky 13 and 14 singles.
I hope this mean I will do good in comp this weekend.


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 12, 2013)

After 71 days of speedcubing I got Ao12 *sub19* - 18.88s


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 12, 2013)

my first sub wr single
5.21 R2 U R2 L2 U L U' L2 F U2 F2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2
LL skip

x2
L' F R' D R
U' L U' L' R U' R' 
U' L U L' 
U2 R' U R U L' U' L 
U2 R' U R

28 htm/5.37 tps
lol sub 6 tps


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 12, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 3.98
1. (2.89) R2 F U2 R U' F R2 F R' 
2. 3.92 R' U2 F R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 
3. 4.85 U R' U2 R2 F2 R' F R U' 
4. 3.70 U R U' F U2 F' R F' U 
5. (5.62) F U' F2 R F' R' F U R2 U' 
6. 4.50 R2 U2 F2 U F U F2 R U' 
7. 3.69 F' R F2 U' R2 U F' U' F' 
8. 4.10 R F' R' U F' U R2 U F' U' 
9. 4.78 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' F' R' F2 
10. 3.32 F R U2 F U2 F R' F U 
11. 3.21 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
12. 3.75 F U2 R U2 R U2 R2 F' U'


----------



## Carrot (Mar 12, 2013)

(51.19), 47.79, 46.72, 47.07, (46.66) => 47.18 avg5
cuz mega is easy


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 12, 2013)

Odder said:


> (51.19), 47.79, 46.72, 47.07, (46.66) => 47.18 avg5
> cuz mega is easy



sim or irl?


----------



## Carrot (Mar 12, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> sim or irl?


I can't solve mega sim fast


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> my first sub wr single
> 5.21 R2 U R2 L2 U L U' L2 F U2 F2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2
> LL skip
> 
> ...



That is an awesome scramble!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 12, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> my first sub wr single
> 5.21 R2 U R2 L2 U L U' L2 F U2 F2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2
> LL skip
> 
> ...



Woah. Awesome solve! Love to have those LL skips at the right time.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 12, 2013)

6.55 non lucky single
F L2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U' R B' L D2 R D2 U2 B R' 

x2 y'
D' R' D
L' U L U' y R' U R
R U' R'
y2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U R U R' U' R U R'
R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 12, 2013)

Doing some solves on my new Dayan PanShi and got a sub-30 solve 29.58 had an H-perm


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 12, 2013)

7:07.67 master kilominx solve, no parity.


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 13, 2013)

4x4 PB average of 5: 1:39.13

1:36.85, 1:47.70, 1:41.13, 1:39.41, 1:36.25


----------



## emolover (Mar 13, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 7:07.67 master kilominx solve, no parity.



Oh siht your getting faster at that.

BTW qqwref uses r U'R2'UFRF' r2 R' L2' DL' BL2 UR'U'BR'R2BR r'R BL2' DL L2 for parity.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 13, 2013)

emolover said:


> Oh siht your getting faster at that.
> 
> BTW qqwref uses r U'R2'UFRF' r2 R' L2' DL' BL2 UR'U'BR'R2BR r'R BL2' DL L2 for parity.



Lol, yeah, he posted it in the Random Cubing Discussion thread.  

Also, 7:07.67, 7:13.63, 7:39.13 = 7:20.14 master kilominx mo3

Edit: 7:07.67, 7:13.63, (7:39.13), 7:18.21, (6:33.16) = 7:13.17

6 is PB single, avg is PB as well.


----------



## emolover (Mar 13, 2013)

PB mega single. 1:11.23.

First session in a couple months.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 13, 2013)

3x3 non-lucky PB 11.03
D B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D B2 L R2 B' L U L' F' U F' R2

x' R' F R' y2 R' F
U' L U' L'
U' R' U2 R' y U' L' U' L
L' U L
S R U R' U' f U' F
y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 13, 2013)

18:10.85 first timed giga solve since I broke my C4Y giga more than a year ago. My best before was 58:xy.xy xD

Edit: 3rd solve: 16:28.29


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 13, 2013)

qcube 3x3

8.401 8.607 (8.097) 9.969 (11.344) => 8.992

Out of nowhere. wtf 
Faster than my real cube PB

Edit: 8.401 8.607 (8.097) 9.969 11.344 10.400 10.223 10.848 (14.156) 10.079 9.375 9.983 => 9.923


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 13, 2013)

PBs from today:
2:38.40 6x6 single, first sub-3 lol
1:43.18 3BLD second sub-2


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> qcube 3x3
> 
> 8.401 8.607 (8.097) 9.969 (11.344) => 8.992
> 
> ...



nice

i'm kind of getting bored of sim now because i always mess up (like, every 3 solves) because my hands shake too much. i would average sub 7 but my index fingers always fall off.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 14, 2013)

1:35.55 PB megaminx single PLL skip


----------



## soup (Mar 14, 2013)

*First successful qcube solve:*

3x3x3 solved in 18.141 minutes.. Link here
Recorded here:


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 14, 2013)

12.40 avg100 PB, 10.90 ao12 PB, 10.02 avg5 PB 
...If only that was a sub-10 avg5 Q_Q


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2013)

soup said:


> *First successful qcube solve:*
> 
> 3x3x3 solved in 18.141 minutes.. Link here



why did you have a 1 minute pause at OLL and PLL?


----------



## emolover (Mar 14, 2013)

soup said:


> *First successful qcube solve:*
> 
> 3x3x3 solved in 18.141 minutes.. Link here
> Recorded here:



That is painful to watch.


----------



## soup (Mar 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> why did you have a 1 minute pause at OLL and PLL?



I was learning how to type the algs out while solving.

Edit: It was my first solve ever on that sim.. it was just as painful for me to solve.

Ed 2: New best for 6x6 sliding puzzle: 1.629 minutes. Link here
Sub-1 Ao5 for 5x5 sliding puzzle. 55.949 seconds. Link here


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2013)

If you're trying to memorize algs in terms of the letters, don't... it's much better to get used to how to turn the thing, and then have the algs sort of come naturally as you perform the moves you are already used to.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 14, 2013)

9.81 simsingle. Woot!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2013)

Destroyed the old 8x8x8 record on the puzzlingaddiction sim (7:42, by me in 2009). New record is 6:30 :3


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 14, 2013)

cfop avg250=15.37 lol



Spoiler



12.10, 17.91, 14.71, 15.13, 15.63, 12.42, 16.56, 15.62, 15.64, 15.90, 16.96, 15.40, 15.06, 13.13, 16.81, 15.09, 15.18, 15.00, 14.73, 16.38, 14.00, 16.28, 12.71, 15.42, 16.69, 19.49, 13.47, 15.14, 14.29, 13.32, 17.08, 15.24, 16.35, 16.34, 14.44, 14.29, 16.97, 16.61, 13.46, 18.18, 15.19, 15.30, 15.85, 10.55, 13.81, 17.37, 14.19, 15.97, 15.92, 15.18, 14.32, 16.23, 17.11, 16.24, 15.04, 13.95, 15.49, 15.73, 16.57, 15.66, 15.40, 14.44, 15.99, 15.62, 16.55, 15.03, 14.89, 13.40, 15.83, 19.14, 15.95, 17.47, 16.29, 13.52, 17.48, 14.58, 16.97, 14.37, 13.85, 12.89, 13.94, 13.53, 15.35, 17.01, 14.59, 13.89, 14.30, 15.88, 17.28, 16.67, 11.42, 16.32, 15.39, 17.64, 14.85, 17.22, 12.70, 13.18, 13.50, 15.69, 12.57, 16.72, 16.30, 16.03, 17.63, 13.23, 16.19, 15.99, 12.08, 17.04, 16.25, 15.59, 17.65, 13.30, 12.53, 14.88, 14.65, 16.52, 14.81, 15.27, 13.55, 15.59, 15.48, 15.42, 14.13, 16.08, 13.61, 15.45, 16.01, 16.27, 16.57, 16.00, 14.03, 19.59, 14.32, 11.31, 13.31, 13.49, 15.91, 12.95, 17.26, 16.55, 16.86, 16.72, 15.08, 17.18, 15.67, 15.08, 17.07, 12.58, 14.47, 13.52, 16.50, 14.04, 14.08, 15.54, 15.03, 16.97, 18.70, 14.79, 19.70, 13.56, 16.68, 18.26, 18.73, 15.08, 17.22, 18.10, 14.71, 12.60, 15.17, 14.63, 12.96, 14.41, 16.75, 12.10, 14.63, 13.39, 19.42, 14.28, 13.74, 15.37, 15.94, 18.23, 14.98, 15.99, 20.08, 13.44, 14.49, 15.08, 17.83, 19.96, 14.73, 18.90, 13.77, 16.17, 17.13, 14.66, 14.24, 12.92, 14.33, 15.03, 16.83, 17.18, 17.16, 14.13, 15.17, 15.88, 12.82, 13.20, 14.60, 15.36, 18.70, 14.35, 16.92, 13.52, 15.22, 20.23, 17.72, 16.31, 13.96, 14.91, 16.51, 14.11, 15.48, 14.94, 14.16, 16.13, 15.39, 16.32, 14.57, 17.55, 14.70, 13.43, 18.41, 15.24, 11.87, 17.66, 14.35, 11.18, 13.50, 14.33, 16.72, 16.55, 15.43, 13.43, 14.69, 14.88, 14.06, 13.35


----------



## Julian (Mar 14, 2013)

OH:
4.01 TPS 
(61 moves HTM @ 15.20)

EDIT: 17.57 Ao5, 18.29 Ao12, 20.72 Ao100, all PBs 
Ao12 is PB by over a second :O



Spoiler: Ao12



1. 19.39 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D B' L' R' D' F2 R F' U' F U 
2. 20.13 D' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U L F' D U' F2 L D' R' U2 
3. 19.40 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R D U B D' U2 R U' F' R' 
4. 20.86 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 F' R' U L B' D2 U2 B2 R2 B' R' 
5. 16.55 F2 L2 B' U2 B' L D L2 B L' U2 F L2 F D2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F2 
6. (15.20) F L2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' L' D' L2 F R' F2 U' L' B U2 
7. 18.33 L' B2 R D2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 R U L F' D R' D2 B F U' 
8. 18.74 R2 D U2 R2 U B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 L' R F' R' F' L2 U' B' L' F2 
9. (33.09+) L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 F2 U F D2 B2 L' B F2 
10. 15.82 L' U2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U' L' D2 B F U L2 D' L F' 
11. 18.16 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 D L B2 D U2 F L2 D L' F 
12. 15.55 L2 U2 B2 L U2 L U2 R F2 L D2 U' F' D U L2 U' R B2 D B'


----------



## Winston (Mar 14, 2013)

I've not been cubing actively for a very long time (since Feb 2012). I've been rather free these few days though, so I got around to doing some averages and got a 12.92 rolling average of 12.  Could have been 12.72 [PB Avg(10/12) is 12.90] if not for the +2 but oh well~

Average of 12: 12.92
1. 11.65 R' D2 U' F' R' F L' B2 F2 U D' R F2 U2 B F D' F2 R' L D R2 B L' B'
2. 13.85+ F' R D' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B F D' F U2 F' B2 R' L F2 D2 R2 B2 L
3. (17.99+) F D2 F' R U B' R' D2 R' F2 D' B R U2 L U R' U2 L D2 F U R2 L' F'
4. 12.41 B2 R L2 D' U F' U' L2 B' U L2 F L R2 U' D F' R U' B2 U2 F U2 F2 L'
5. 14.00 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 L' F2 L2 R B' U' F' L D B2 L' D F2 D L2 B U' D L2 U
6. (11.40) U' F B' R' L' F' B' L2 D2 B' R B' U2 B2 D U' R2 U L' R' F2 L R D U
7. 13.48 L' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B' D' U2 F2 L D' L F' D L' U B2 U2 B2 U D' B' F2 R2
8. 12.83 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L R U2 R L U B' D2 R D B2 R B R B' D2 R' F2 R D'
9. 12.13 U2 L R' B R' L' D' L2 D2 R B U2 D2 B' R2 L2 F' L' B L2 U' L' D' L2 F2
10. 14.61 B' R F R F2 U D2 L U' D R U2 L B D2 R U2 D2 B U2 B R D' R' F2
11. 11.51 B L' B U L2 R2 B' U2 F2 B U' B' L U' R' L D L2 D R' U2 L' F L2 F2
12. 12.77 U2 D F B' R' U2 B R D' R U B L' F' U2 R' F U' L R B' R' L2 U L


----------



## leonparfitt (Mar 14, 2013)

*3x3*
Average of 100 PB!

current avg5: 14.94 (σ = 0.96)
*best avg5: 12.13 (σ = 0.19)* PB

current avg12: 14.08 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 13.17 (σ = 0.86)

current avg100: 13.98 (σ = 1.39)
*best avg100: 13.96 (σ = 1.37)* PB first sub 14!


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 14, 2013)

9.20 D' L2 D2 F2 B L' F D' B' R' U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U 
PB, I love sub10s <3


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 14, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Finally got a sub-24 on camera (Only took one session haha).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+2. You are starting the timer wrong!


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't believe!!! 
9.34 F2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' F D2 B R U' L' B' D' 
Really easy FB, I saw second 2x2x1 in inspection XD


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 14, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Finally got a sub-24 on camera (Only took one session haha).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try R' U' R U' R' U2 R for that OLL



Julian said:


> OH:
> 4.01 TPS
> (61 moves HTM @ 15.20)
> 
> ...



Nice! You can beat that 20.02 average at MTL


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 14, 2013)

It's time to end this session 
number of times: 140/140
best time: 9.20 PB
worst time: 18.65
best mo3: 11.08 (σ = 1.77) Nice! 
best avg5: 11.69 (σ = 0.39) As my previous PB
best mo10: 11.67 (σ = 1.12) XDDDDDDDDDDDDD PB SUB12! 
best avg12: 11.98 (σ = 0.71) PB SUB12! 
best mo100: 13.73 (σ = 1.83) PB by 0.01 
best avg100: 13.72 (σ = 1.47) I don't even know if this is PB
session avg: 13.94 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 13.96 

mo10:
1. 11.47 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L U R' D2 B' F U' R D U
2. 12.54 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R F R' F D2 L2 R' D F R2
3. 12.83 B2 R2 D U2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U' R D' L' U R' D U' F' D U'
4. 9.20 D' L2 D2 F2 B L' F D' B' R' U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U
5. 12.71 R2 U2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 R' B L' F2 U' F U F
6. 11.33 F' B' U B' R L' F2 B U' L F' D2 F' U2 F L2 F' R2 B' R2
7. 12.27 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L U' L B' R U F' L B'
8. 11.63 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B R F' D' B' R' B2 L D2 B2
9. 10.57 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 B' U L2 R' U' L' U' B' R' F2
10. 12.11 F U B R U2 L U2 D' R2 F' B2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 L2
Now I have better mo10 than ao5 

Today is a good day.


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 14, 2013)

73rd day of speedcubing - *Ao5 16.78s**/ Ao12 17.68s*


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 14, 2013)

18.16 with roux but Uperm, lol. not sure what to think.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2013)

14.88 Roux avg5


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 14, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> 18.16 with roux but Uperm, lol. not sure what to think.



did you do MU-perm or RU-perm?
If you did MU then It's good, but RU LSE is cheating lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2013)

8.24 realcube sniggle

D U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B' U2 B' F' R' U B R2 F' D' lol

edit: (8.24), 9.34, (13.51), 10.30, 9.59 = 9.74 avg5 pb.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 14, 2013)

14.65, 15.47, 19.34, (49.77), (14.23) = *16.49 avg5* PB
Then rolled it to 14.23, 16.25, 18.16, 18.07, (12.56) = *16.18 avg5* Owait another PB avg5 and PB single
22.04, 22.01, 18.46, 14.65, 15.47, 19.34, (49.77), 14.23, 16.25, 18.16, 18.07, (12.56) = 17.87 avg12 2nd best ever
This was totally stupid because I was solving terribly with about 2 tps and the solves were just so easy
Scramble for 12.56: B F2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D R D' B2 R B' L D U2 R' is really quite easy


----------



## Mikel (Mar 14, 2013)

3x3 Average of 5 Personal Best! 14.67






1. 16.12 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F R F' U R' D' L B2 U2 F' L 
2. (12.38) D2 L B2 D' F' L B U F L' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 
3. 15.18 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 U F' U' L D' B' F D' 
4. (21.20) D' F2 D L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D R D2 F D F2 D B2 U B2 F 
5. 12.70 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 F' L D L' D U' L R F L'


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 14, 2013)

First sub 16 ao5: 15.95
First sub 17 ao12: 16.86
Tied my PB ao100 (from earlier this week): 18.87

Comp in two days. I think I'm ready.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 14, 2013)

Did this on 3x3 in my world affairs class today after my group finished classwork early 

Average of 5: 13.699
1. (12.845) L2 D' U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 R U' R F D' U2 R B2 L' R2 
2. 13.091 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' D2 L U2 B R' F' U B 
3. 13.747 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F D U' B' L' U2 R' B L' D' 
4. (16.130) L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B' R2 B' L' R B F2 U' F' L2 
5. 14.260 D F2 U' B2 L2 D U F2 L2 D F2 L' U F' U B U R' B2 L 

First PB in a long time. I still normally average 17 though, I was just on a hot streak this morning.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 3x3 Average of 5 Personal Best! 14.67
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your chair seems a bit to high, or your table is to low lol, I don't know which it is but yeah.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 14, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Your chair seems a bit to high, or your table is to low lol, I don't know which it is but yeah.



Why do you say that? I think they are both at a comfortable height. I have noticed that my desk is shorter than the tables used at most competitions.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 14, 2013)

If it is good for you then its good. But from a "good for your back" point of view you look to terribly high lol. Oh and btw nice solves.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2013)

46,262 on rainbow pony dash with 1 wish


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 14, 2013)

First ever sub-20 ao12! : D
It feels as I have just gotten into look ahead a tiny bit. Great feeling! : D

22.03, 18.82, 21.17, 18.64, (18.24), 18.98, (23.52), 19.95, 18.34, 19.97, 20.37, 20.56
Average: 19.88


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 14, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> cfop avg250=15.37 lol



cfop avg250=15.10 lolol



Spoiler



14.53, 16.45, 16.70, 9.89, 13.88, 16.17, 16.74, 16.47, 14.37, 14.52, 15.57, 16.80, 17.29, 17.73, 15.92, 14.61, 18.23, 15.21, 19.19, 17.98, 13.91, 13.72, 15.46, 13.58, 15.86, 17.18, 16.27, 13.11, 10.83, 11.27, 14.35, 17.24, 16.76, 15.85, 12.48, 13.90, 15.63, 16.14, 16.50, 15.03, 14.69, 13.45, 14.42, 15.29, 17.23, 16.07, 13.78, 18.39, 13.07, 15.58, 13.95, 16.10, 12.92, 11.32, 16.38, 13.71, 12.50, 16.06, 14.95, 12.87, 15.56, 16.21, 21.24, 16.02, 14.60, 14.79, 15.11, 17.43, 13.94, 16.15, 16.12, 16.21, 17.60, 15.12, 13.62, 15.11, 16.97, 13.80, 16.51, 15.80, 14.52, 13.18, 16.26, 14.93, 17.18, 13.22, 11.96, 12.84, 15.15, 14.35, 14.60, 15.97, 13.43, 13.14, 12.63, 11.20, 16.51, 12.96, 13.77, 15.88, 16.10, 15.11, 12.89, 15.13, 14.77, 14.20, 12.72, 13.67, 15.83, 15.43, 13.38, 15.67, 14.74, 12.31, 15.06, 16.46, 16.41, 13.81, 20.21, 16.54, 15.20, 14.48, 17.23, 15.62, 14.07, 13.69, 15.50, 17.92, 14.20, 14.81, 14.81, 14.67, 16.30, 16.19, 13.81, 13.99, 16.72, 16.08, 15.70, 15.91, 13.11, 15.82, 17.66, 15.67, 17.92, 15.05, 16.78, 13.10, 13.69, 14.26, 14.81, 11.55, 19.80, 16.09, 14.26, 14.80, 11.41, 14.50, 15.00, 12.42, 17.72, 17.20, 16.37, 14.82, 15.42, 14.03, 13.49, 15.33, 15.46, 13.84, 14.42, 14.37, 18.11, 17.33, 16.02, 13.18, 15.62, 14.47, 18.00, 17.97, 14.81, 17.37, 17.77, 13.62, 12.14, 15.51, 13.94, 15.70, 12.95, 16.58, 17.39, 13.25, 15.61, 16.11, 15.55, 15.90, 16.13, 12.90, 14.40, 14.72, 13.52, 16.45, 13.75, 16.15, 15.47, 14.27, 15.81, 12.73, 16.46, 13.74, 14.66, 14.68, 13.61, 15.74, 17.68, 16.27, 15.53, 14.89, 16.79, 13.76, 17.10, 14.63, 17.95, 14.07, 18.58, 12.83, 16.90, 14.99, 16.47, 13.73, 15.17, 13.82, 15.52, 14.15, 14.10, 13.23, 14.13, 12.62, 16.33, 13.36, 14.94, 13.86, 13.96, 12.60, 15.16, 12.33, 14.36, 14.37, 17.27, 16.93


----------



## emolover (Mar 15, 2013)

1:06.98 mega PB


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 15, 2013)

emolover said:


> 1:06.98 mega PB




Gogogogogo sub-1!


14:36.78 gigaminx PB


----------



## emolover (Mar 15, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Gogogogogo sub-1!
> 
> 
> 14:36.78 gigaminx PB



I'm going to start practicing daily so I can hopefully become sub 1 quickly. How long did it take you to get sub 1 avg 5 when you averaged 1:18?


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 15, 2013)

emolover said:


> I'm going to start practicing daily so I can hopefully become sub 1 quickly. How long did it take you to get sub 1 avg 5 when you averaged 1:18?



Hmm, well I was averaging about 1:20 maybe 2 months before Nats, so June-ish. I got my first sub-1 avg5 on August 19th, so about 3 months. If you practice as much as I did, you'll definitely get similar results.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 15, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> did you do MU-perm or RU-perm?
> If you did MU then It's good, but RU LSE is cheating lol



Not only I did RU, but I rotated  standard reaction. But the rest of the scramble was pretty easy.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 15, 2013)

1x3x3  ao5: .845 ao12: .943  q cube sim if wondering


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 15, 2013)

14.98 3x3 sim avg12
47.94 4x4 sim single with PLL parity -_-


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.44
1. 8.64 F' D L2 F R' D F2 U B D F' R2 L2 F D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F' L2 
2. 8.60 L' U2 L D2 L F' B' L B U R L' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 
3. 8.67 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' U L' U2 B' L B2 R D U' 
4. 7.03 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F' L' D' F U' B' L B2 L' F 
5. 8.97 L' B D2 F' R2 L' B R' B2 U' L' U2 R L' D2 F2 L' F2 L U2 D2 
6. 8.25 R2 B' F2 L2 F U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 U' R F R' D B' R F' D L 
7. 7.69 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 B U2 L2 U' L U' L U2 B F L' 
8. 9.16 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R U2 L2 B F U' R' F' D R 
9. 8.15 B2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D F' R' B R2 F' D2 F2 L B D' 
10. 9.22 R' B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' R2 B' F' U' L U 
11. (7.00) D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' F' R2 B' L2 D2 U' B L' F2 
12. (9.35) B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F R' D' U' B L2 U R2 U2

Owat. I took a break


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 15, 2013)

PB OH Avg 5 after exactly an year of cubing! 

PB OH Average of 5: 33.01
1. (38.97) U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R' D2 B D F' L' B' U' B2 U2 
2. 29.30 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' D R2 D2 B D2 R' B2 D' F' 
3. (24.61) U F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' F R D L R2 D2 
4. 36.95 B D2 B D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R F' D B U' L2 F' U' B 
5. 32.78 B' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D R B' F2 R B' U' F' R' B'


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 15, 2013)

Earlier today I got my new 4x4 PB 2:00.590 wish it was a Sub 2 min solve used my new Maru 4x4 from form member KingTim96


----------



## soup (Mar 15, 2013)

1st year on the forum! (As of 3/11/2013)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2013)

Feet PB single: 36.88 (PLL skip)

5x5 mo3: 1:17.99, 1:17.06, 1:25.99 = 1:20.35


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 15, 2013)

39 Days ago I switched from Petrus to CFOP.
It took me 93 Averages of 100, but I finally got a sub 9 solve. *8.66*


----------



## Riley (Mar 15, 2013)

44.69 PB 4x4 average of 5. 40.77, (54.55), (39.90), 44.33, 48.97.

The 39 had OLL PARITY! So that's really good. Too bad for the counting 48, but yay for the counting 40.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

[h=5]My second sub-20, not PB though, PLL skip

5. 19.52 L2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F B2 U' B' R' B R2 D' U2 R' U'[/h]


----------



## emolover (Mar 16, 2013)

Decided to do some master kilominx after half a year because of Divineskulls posting about it and got 6:41.67, 6:06.35, 5:48.15.

I still got it. I wanna see if I can sub 5 this.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2013)

qminx 2:20 single after about 10 solves

edit: 1:55.287 with yperm inverse :tu

edit2: first ever gigaminx solve 24:17.679. It was a lot, a lot of fun, but too exhausting to do again anytime soon. I should probably mention that it's on qqwref's awesome qminx simulator.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 16, 2013)

10.43 OH single PLL skip

B2 D' R' U L F2 U2 D F' D' R2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 L F2 L B2 L

EDIT: 17.89 avg of 100


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 16, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 10.43 OH single PLL skip
> 
> B2 D' R' U L F2 U2 D F' D' R2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 L F2 L B2 L



Ha, ties my OH PB.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 16, 2013)

PB single!   

7.10 D2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B' D F L D B D2 F2 R U2 L'


----------



## already1329 (Mar 16, 2013)

12.75 average of 12, 11.77 average of 5. (PBs)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2013)

already1329 said:


> 12.75 average of 12, 11.77 average of 5. (PBs)



Wow, you're fast! Are you going to the Montreal competition?

PS: Is your name Zack?


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 16, 2013)

12. (8.16) L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' B L D R' B L' R' F' L
Third sub 9  PLL skip + was able to plan out two pairs


----------



## already1329 (Mar 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, you're fast! Are you going to the Montreal competition?
> 
> PS: Is your name Zack?



Thanks! Yes, no.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler



That devinCubes guy is a pain.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> That devinCubes guy is a pain.



yes .


----------



## uniacto (Mar 16, 2013)

why's he a pain?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2013)

uniacto said:


> why's he a pain?



Posting sub-6 averages on ttw.


----------



## acohen527 (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't know how this happened: 20.816 avg. 5

(17.101), (27.083), 18.200, 20.683, 23.567

The 17 was a PLL skip. 18 was sune u-perm.


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2013)

Another (I think 3rd) sub 10 ao5 

Average of 5: 9.83
1. 9.28 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R' U2 R B2 U' L B2 D' F 
2. (8.66) D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 U' L B' D' B2 D2 L' F' U' L2 
3. (11.44) L2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L B2 R' B' L' D' B D2 R' U' B' F2 
4. 10.78 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 L D L' D' L2 U2 B' U' F' D R 
5. 9.44 R U2 F2 B U2 F' R L' F B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U D2 R2 F2 R2


----------



## emolover (Mar 16, 2013)

Tied my master kilominx record of 5:30 with 5:30.24. 

This is an exact time so I will say it is record.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2013)

38.59 feet single

edit: 47.73, 38.59, 43.52 = 43.28 mo3 

edit2: 38.33 nl single

(52.54), 47.73, (38.59), 43.52, 51.72 = 47.66 PB avg5


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 17, 2013)

Hell Ya my new 4x4 PB 1:59.02 My first sub 2 min 4x4 solve.


----------



## leonparfitt (Mar 17, 2013)

2x2 - 4x4 PB

1.07.09 (first sub 1.10.xx)

2) F' U2 F U' R2 U' R U' F' 
3) L2 B L' U2 F2 R' U' L' B' U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 
4) U' L' u2 F' u2 U' D2 B' D U2 F' L' f2 R' r2 B2 R' D2 f2 F' B' D U' F' B2 R' r' L' U2 r' f2 r2 U2 D2 B f' L' D' f U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 17, 2013)

real 3x3 11.04 average of 12 on video, 10.29 average of 5.

9.90, 9.87, 11.10, 9.78, 12.86 fugginel, 11.25, 11.08, (14.47), 11.61, (9.67), 11.06, 11.85 = 11.04


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay! Square-1
Ao5:57.00 sub-1!
Ao12:1:05.26
I actually need to practice more.


----------



## emolover (Mar 17, 2013)

1:17.52 megaminx average of 12.

1:17.38, 1:16.05, 1:18.17, 1:30.55, 1:15.89, 1:18.35, 1:15.30, 1:20.15, 1:17.45, 1:18.65, 1:17.78, 1:09.06


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 17, 2013)

Square-1:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.81
worst time: 26.51

current avg5: 19.91 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 15.87 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 19.35 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 16.98 (σ = 1.61)

current avg50: 18.37 (σ = 2.06)
best avg50: 18.08 (σ = 1.90)

current avg100: 18.68 (σ = 1.86)
best avg100: 18.68 (σ = 1.86)

Huzzah for progress!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 17, 2013)

35.939 B2 L2 U2 u2 R2 U R D' R' u' L' B2 f U2 f F R L D' L' f' r2 R L' D u F R B f U' D r' R f R D' r2 R' f'

Edit:2x2 ao12 = 2.233 (σ = 0.57)


----------



## Iggy (Mar 17, 2013)

Got a 9.80 3x3 single, my 5th sub 10.


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 17, 2013)

Now am able to get sub-10 averages on the 2x2 and have improved my OLLs


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 17, 2013)

some more sub2s on qminx, and a 1:49.996


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great megaminx session! First sub-2 avg12 and sub-1:50 avg5. Also broke PB single 3 times in a row lol

1:52.30, 1:51.99, 2:01.51, 1:58.65, 2:03.49, 2:08.39, (2:12.00), 1:47.98, 1:44.04, (1:41.51), 2:08.84, 1:46.32

1:41 single
1:46 avg5
1:56 avg12


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 17, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Great megaminx session! First sub-2 avg12 and sub-1:50 avg5. Also broke PB single 3 times in a row lol
> 
> 1:52.30, 1:51.99, 2:01.51, 1:58.65, 2:03.49, 2:08.39, (2:12.00), 1:47.98, 1:44.04, (1:41.51), 2:08.84, 1:46.32
> 
> ...



Go get NR <3 

qminx gigaminx 16:54.308, after the lower half, the top is positively easy.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 17, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Great megaminx session! First sub-2 avg12 and sub-1:50 avg5. Also broke PB single 3 times in a row lol
> 
> 1:52.30, 1:51.99, 2:01.51, 1:58.65, 2:03.49, 2:08.39, (2:12.00), 1:47.98, 1:44.04, (1:41.51), 2:08.84, 1:46.32
> 
> ...



Wow your improving fast!

Edit: 49.78 4x4 single, second sub 50.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 17, 2013)

wot. 1:35.113 minx single, 1:48.853 avg5

edit: 1:43.522 avg5 and 1:45.361 avg12. can't roll anymore


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 17, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> wot. 1:35.113 minx single, 1:48.853 avg5
> 
> edit: 1:43.522 avg5 and 1:45.361 avg12. can't roll anymore



i assume your missing a q


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 17, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> i assume your missing a q



i've been posting multiple times about qminx, I assume it's understandable


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

39.16 feet single


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 17, 2013)

qminx 1:20.320 avg5.

1:19.695 1:22.493 (1:16.741) 1:18.773 (1:55.772) => 1:20.320

1:55 was caused by lag. LOL !


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 17, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 17.55

16.71, 19.41, 13.91, 18.33, 14.83, 19.45, 17.09, 14.93, 18.48, 19.84, 17.80, 18.45


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2013)

21:27.875 12x12x12 solve on IsoCubeSim (2736 moves)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

lkfsdjdgskljgkljglksgjl;kdgjlkdjklfgjdkl;jdkljdkdjk;dgjgkd

36.06 PB feet single
last turn took 4 seconds :fp

gsklhsdgkjlsdfhlksdghkjlsfdhsdgkjhsdgjkshldgksdghsgkhksdg

edit: 45.76, 43.42, (55.36), (36.06), 46.39 = 45.19 PB avg5


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lkfsdjdgskljgkljglksgjl;kdgjlkdjklfgjdkl;jdkljdkdjk;dgjgkd
> 
> 36.06 PB feet single
> last turn took 4 seconds :fp
> ...



just get a +2 noob.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> just get a +2 noob.



That's what I said in ttw!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> just get a +2 noob.





stevecho816 said:


> That's what I said in ttw!



If I knew it would have taken that long, yes, I would have +2ed it, but I didn't.

edit: moar PBs:

PB avg5: 44.63
PB avg12: 46.74 <--- 0.01 slower than NAR holder 

edit2: 34.38 PB single... with super slow turning. Anti-niklas last layer

edit3: holy **** 41.44 avg5

edit4: 5:16.09 feet solve with twisted corner


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 17, 2013)

Practicing lots of mega.
1:32.65 megaminx single

Edit: 8.02 average of 5 

7.89	U2 B U' R B' F' U2 R' D2 R' L' D2 R B R B2 L U2 B' U B2 D U F' L
6.83	L2 B' U' L' F' R2 U' R' D U B2 F' U' D2 R2 B' U D' L' R' U L2 R2 D' L
9.67	F' L D F' D' R' D2 U F D' R' F2 B2 R U2 B2 L' F2 U' R2 L' D F U B2
6.91	R' D' R U' F2 R D F L2 D' R' D2 R2 U2 F2 B' U' D L2 U' R2 F' D' R L'
9.25	U D' R' L2 F U2 L B' U2 B U' D' F' B' L' B U' R2 D2 L2 B' R D' U B'


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 17, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Practicing lots of mega.
> 1:32.65 megaminx single



 

I have a feeling you are going to get fast very quickly.


----------



## leonparfitt (Mar 17, 2013)

*4x4* PB
Average of 5: 49.34 ! (second sub 50) Ironically the fastest time had double parity !

1. 52.35 R2 F' L' F Uw2 D B2 L' Uw' U F' B R2 F B' D2 L2 B' D B' U Uw2 R U L Rw' D Fw2 Uw' Rw' B D Fw F2 D L Fw' Uw2 B2 L2 
2. 49.42 R2 Fw L Rw D' U' B2 U' Uw2 B' Uw2 L' Fw2 U D F B' D2 B Uw Fw Uw2 R L2 B2 F D B' L' Fw2 Rw' F U Uw2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw Rw' B 
3. 46.26 D' R2 Fw R' Rw2 U2 F Rw D2 U F2 Rw L2 D U' L2 B R' Rw B2 Fw Rw2 D2 Rw U Fw L' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D' R' F' U2 Fw2 Uw D' B' F' U' 
4. (55.64) R' F2 L B U Uw F' Uw F Uw R Uw B Rw' F2 L Fw' D' B F R' D Uw Fw F' L2 Fw2 R' L' U2 D2 R2 U' Rw' D U B F2 L2 Uw2 
5. (43.72) L2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 F' D2 U2 R' Fw' L2 B2 Fw' D2 L2 R2 Rw Uw' L2 F2 D Fw2 L2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 L' D2 F D' L2 Uw' R Uw2 B2 F2 U2 B R Uw'


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 17, 2013)

(48.92), 52.39, 50.00, 49.97, (55.56) = 50.79 mega avg5 PB

From the mega race.


----------



## emolover (Mar 17, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> (48.92), 52.39, 50.00, 49.97, (55.56) = 50.79 mega avg5 PB
> 
> From the mega race.



Dude... you could break the WR soon.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 17, 2013)

First ever qcube solve: 58.401


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 17, 2013)

emolover said:


> Dude... you could break the WR soon.



Thanks! I hope I can!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2013)

Just done on TTW

3x3 OH avg12 33.xy

PB single 19.33


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 17, 2013)

second time doing this


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 17, 2013)

First session with qCube ever:
Best time: 30.306
Best avg5: 32.647 48.169 (30.889) (50.581) 37.616 => 39.477
Best avg12: 52.919 37.727 47.088 52.437 39.737 (1:35.139) 32.647 48.169 (30.889) 50.581 37.616 44.242 => 44.316


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 17, 2013)

Did feet in comp this weekend. Cut off were 4:00.
I popped a corner and an edge on first solve. Got the edge back before it fell completly out and managed to put back the corner rather quickly. Then dicovered that the corner were twisted.
Still managed to pop it out and put it back right and ended with 3:26.xy.
The mean become around 2:33 and I got 2nd place.
Just bad that the finale were canceled so I couldn't get a better mean  Hoped to get something near 2:00.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 17, 2013)

1:20.39 megaminx single, first sub 1:30 (previous PB was 1:30.03 at leicester a few weeks ago).


----------



## Julian (Mar 17, 2013)

Holy crap 3x3.

11.18 Ao100! with 24 sub-10s, including 7 sub-9s 
In the ao100, there was a 10.49 ao12 (not PB), and a 9.56 ao5 (PB).



Spoiler: 9.56 Ao5



1. (8.53) B' D2 U2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 B L2 F' D U' B L D2 R' D U2 R D [xx-cross]
2. 9.52 D' R U2 L' B' U D' B2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 
3. (10.65) U L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' D R D' U' B' D R 
4. 8.59 R2 D' F2 L2 F B D F2 R' F' U D2 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 [OLL skip]
5. 10.56 R F' L2 F2 D' B R' U F' L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D L2


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2013)

15.76 mo25 on TTW with 15.40 avg12 and 14.48 avg5


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Did feet in comp this weekend. Cut off were 4:00.
> I popped a corner and an edge on first solve. Got the edge back before it fell completly out and managed to put back the corner rather quickly. Then dicovered that the corner were twisted.
> Still managed to pop it out and put it back right and ended with 3:26.xy.
> The mean become around 2:33 and I got 2nd place.
> Just bad that the finale were canceled so I couldn't get a better mean  Hoped to get something near 2:00.



Wow, that's really fast considering what you had to do!


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 17, 2013)

Got a 13.37 second solve AWWW YEAAH LEET


----------



## etshy (Mar 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


>



who is this devinecube guy ? 6.02 av WHATT ???!!!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2013)

He was on TTW earlier today too. He was "getting" 6.xy averages again. Somebody asked him to record a video of him cubing and post it here or youtube so we know he's legit and then he mysteriously stopped talking and left a few solves later lol


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 18, 2013)

lol 3x3x3 single by 0.01: 9.56 sec

F L U' D L' F' R L F2 U B' U2 L' B L' B2 F' R' F2 U L F D R F' 

z y
L2 R u' R
U2 L U' L'
U R U' R' U R' U' R
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' L' U L
U' U' U' F R U R' U' F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'

could've been sub-9 if I did U instead of U' U' U' on OLL :/


----------



## happymeal98 (Mar 18, 2013)

I finally finished memorizing all 21 PLL's. Moving onto learning the important F2L algorithms. Then I can go back to timing myself and see if I can get sub 30.


----------



## etshy (Mar 18, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> He was on TTW earlier today too. He was "getting" 6.xy averages again. Somebody asked him to record a video of him cubing and post it here or youtube so we know he's legit and then he mysteriously stopped talking and left a few solves later lol



I don't think this is real , 6.xy is INSANE , he MUST show us an average


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 18, 2013)

etshy said:


> I don't think this is real , 6.xy is INSANE , he MUST show us an average



Here is a video of him solving. Clearly a troll. 

https://youtube.com/#/watch?v=uahNGdFxzmc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=uahNGdFxzmc


----------



## already1329 (Mar 18, 2013)

etshy said:


> I don't think this is real , 6.xy is INSANE , he MUST show us an average



http://youtu.be/uahNGdFxzmc

This is his video.


----------



## mitch1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

Megaminx:
1:13.54, 1:31.55, 1:26.30, 1:13.35, 1:17.56, 1:11.02, 1:10.97, 1:24.65, 1:18.51, 1:18.95, 1:36.83, 1:21.49
stats: 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:10.97
worst time: 1:36.83

current avg5: 1:21.70 (σ = 2.86)
best avg5: 1:13.98 (σ = 3.31)

current avg12: 1:19.69 (σ = 6.43)
best avg12: 1:19.69 (σ = 6.43)


----------



## etshy (Mar 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Here is a video of him solving. Clearly a troll.
> 
> https://youtube.com/#/watch?v=uahNGdFxzmc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=uahNGdFxzmc





already1329 said:


> http://youtu.be/uahNGdFxzmc
> 
> This is his video.



This is clearly a joke , obviously !!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 18, 2013)

17:33.254 gigaminx sim. Trying to sub10, mebbe.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got my first sub 20.  19.88

And then something weird happened 6 solves later...

I got another sub 20. 19.62 :0

19.88 was fullstep though, and 19.62 was a 2-Lool OLL skip. The first look that is. So I consider 19.88 to my real PB. I'm just happy I finally got a sub 20!

This is such a reward too, I had spent some time thinking it over, and I decided that the PanShi is not good. So I made it good today after 3 hours of maintanence. (Using sand to break it in, washing and rinsing THOROUGHLY, very very specific Tensioning, Removal of torpedoes, applying both CRC (to all pieces and core) and Sillicube (a generous amount to 1 edge and corner piece then working it around) Lube to it, in that order, and Cleansing the Springs, Screws, and the little washer things using Salt + Vinegar.) I must say, it is a massive improvement from what it was, and is now my new main.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 18, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Just got my first sub 20.  19.88
> 
> And then something weird happened 6 solves later...
> 
> ...



Great! Congratulations! 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 18, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Great! Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



Thanks! I didn't know you had a sub 20 as well lol. Improvement is so fast lately!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 18, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Thanks! I didn't know you had a sub 20 as well lol. Improvement is so fast lately!



Yeah, for both of us! 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 18, 2013)

1:27.394 qminx single. improvement is pleasing.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 18, 2013)

Started practicing sim yesterday. Finally got a sub 20, 17.39. Still need to get used to the controls though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2013)

1.82, 2.47, (0.48), 2.67, (2.70), 0.90, 1.78, 2.66, 1.58, 1.97, 1.45, 1.83 = 1.91 avg12

real 2x2 but whomqaars csch cubeing is boreing


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 18, 2013)

*4x4:*
36.01 single with OLL parity (PB is 35.99)
42.78 PB avg5
43.31 PB avg12


----------



## Akiro (Mar 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 1.82, 2.47,* (0.48)*, 2.67, (2.70), 0.90, 1.78, 2.66, 1.58, 1.97, 1.45, 1.83 = 1.91 avg12



0.48?! How did this happen?


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *4x4:*
> 36.01 single with OLL parity (PB is 35.99)
> 42.78 PB avg5
> 43.31 PB avg12



You're catching up to me 

Megaminx (all PBs):
2:02.01 Single (Stupid 5 cycle CP)
2:07.47 Avg5
2:14.78 Avg5


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Akiro said:


> 0.48?! How did this happen?



he solved it in 12/25 of a second


----------



## leonparfitt (Mar 18, 2013)

*3x3*

Second best ever! so close to PB!

8.27 (PLL Skip) U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D L2 B' R2 B2 D2 U L U L R' F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Akiro said:


> 0.48?! How did this happen?



5 move sowooshun or something


----------



## shAdowz (Mar 18, 2013)

got a new pb, 15:86
on March 19, 1:40:07 AM


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 19, 2013)

I got 4 sub 11's in a row. I got consistent sub 14's It was awesome.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 19, 2013)

Megaminx PBs 

1:31.86 full step single
1:44.69 average of 5
1:50.97 average of 12


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2013)

I solved the 20x20x20 supercube, on IsoCubeSim.

Final time 1:54:47.516, 11069 moves, 1.61 moves/sec. 





This is actually faster than the one non-supercube 20x20x20 solve I did on a mouse-controlled sim 

Rough splits:
- Edges/3x3x3 in 10:01
- White center in 22:22
- Yellow center in 36:44
- Orange center in 51:55
- Blue center in 1:16:18
- I wonder if there's a way to speed up the last two centers...


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2013)

Apparently I'm a cubing legend in India


```
[Welcome!]
   pranav: antoine u r serious
   pranav: ??
   pranav: OMG OMG im lucky today
   antoineccantin: what?
   velraam: pop ****
   velraam: antoine omg
[Username joined the game]
[Username is kibitzing]
   Username: Hello everybody
   gjdaniel1999: whos username
   pranav: antoine u r the great
[New scramble!]
   Username: I\m Username
   pranav: human
   Username: On the forums I\m Username
   Username: On youtube I\m TheUnknowncuber
   Username: If thet helps
   gjdaniel1999: ok got it
[Username left the game]
[shubhiks joined the game]
   pranav: sub 1 the sune
[Username joined the game]
[Username is kibitzing]
   gjdaniel1999: me
[New scramble!]
[rubikscube786 joined the game]
[New joined the game]
[szatan is kibitzing]
   pranav: antoine hi
[sudarshan97 joined the game]
   antoineccantin: hi...
   gjdaniel1999: wow
   pranav: sry i was excited
[New scramble!]
   antoineccantin: why?
   pranav: cubing with u
[Arvind joined the game]
   antoineccantin: so?
[Arvind is kibitzing]
   antoineccantin: I'm not super fast or anything
[rubikscube786 is kibitzing]
   sudarshan97: -_-
   velraam: yes u are
   sudarshan97: antoineccantin i don believe you :P :P
   antoineccantin: I didn't know I was known in India
[New scramble!]
   pranav: u r famous
   velraam: you are known around the world
[rubikscube786 is playing]
[Username left the game]
   velraam: and congrats for the 7.17
[Username joined the game]
[Username is kibitzing]
   antoineccantin: 7.16
   velraam: yup
   velraam: congrats
[Arvind is playing]
   pranav: vel check and tell control ur excitement
   pranav: arvind try this D2 R D' B D F B' D2 B D B' F2 R B2 F2 R' U D2 F' B' U B' F' D2 L
   antoineccantin: what am I known for?
   Arvind: Your U perms
   pranav: ur skills
   Arvind: and OH
   antoineccantin: my U-perms?
   New: ****
   velraam: yes and ur speed to
   Arvind: That M U turns U perm
[New left the game]
   velraam: i use ur u perm its fast
   sudarshan97: PRANAV 9SOLVE :O
[New scramble!]
   Arvind: Most of the indian cubers have switched to that alg after seeing your video.
   antoineccantin: O.o
   pranav: yup that was really llucky
   Arvind: I am not one of them :P
   Username: I haven\t
   Arvind: I use Roux.
   Username: I still use RU
   Username: but i\m not from India >D
   pranav: the blocks were dead easy and step 4a 4b skip
   Arvind: Pranav you switched to Roux? :O
[Username is playing]
   pranav: yup
   pranav: waiting for ur tutorials
[New scramble!]
   antoineccantin: from me?
   Arvind: Yeah
   Arvind: Will do it soon
   antoineccantin: I'm thinking of doing a 4BLD U2 center tutorial
   velraam: do it
   Username: Do it
   sudarshan97: thats my ob
   Arvind: I'll learn 3BLD first. :P
   Username: Even though i use Commutators
   Username: But i suck at commutators on centers
   antoineccantin: mee too
   pranav: arvind wen ull upload
[New scramble!]
   pranav: eagerly waiting
   Arvind: Next week
   shubhiks: Username's username is Username! xD
   Arvind: xD
   Username: xD
   Username: But my USername on youtube isn\t Username
   Username: >D
   antoineccantin: Username, have you tried multi BLD?
   Username: 0&2 in 8 minutes
   Username: >D
   sudarshan97: username whats your realname
   Username: 0 out 2
[Username is kibitzing]
   antoineccantin: My best is 4/5
   Arvind: His real name is not username
   sudarshan97: and which coutry u belong to
   Arvind: antoine You know Nikhil Mande?
   antoineccantin: yeah
   sudarshan97: woooooooooh0oooooo
   antoineccantin: He's good at BLDs
   Arvind: He's our BLD god!
   Arvind: :D
[New scramble!]
   shubhiks: :D
   Arvind: And do you know Bhargav Narasimhan? :D
   antoineccantin: yeah
   antoineccantin: he's pretty fast at OH
   antoineccantin: we raced the other day
   Arvind: Yay! Bhargav anna is famous! :D
   Arvind: Oh.
   Arvind: :D
   shubhiks: Who won?
   gjdaniel1999: pranav and velram are you guys there
   antoineccantin: I got a 12.97 avg12, so I won :P
   velraam: of course
```


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 19, 2013)

Today I started practicing the keyhole method on pyraminx (learned it a few months ago ). After some experimental solves I did an ao100 and went from ~20 seconds to sub 15. Quick improvement is always fun :tu



Spoiler



Pyraminx
19.mar.2013 16:53:24 - 18:53:08

Mean: 16.12
Average: 15.98
Best time: 8.10
Median: 15.59
Worst time: 38.42
Standard deviation: 4.99

Best average of 5: 11.80
67-71 - 12.82 9.10 13.47 (9.04) (17.37)

Best average of 12: 13.38
59-70 - 16.33 9.91 12.77 16.22 (17.38) 12.95 13.43 16.80 12.82 9.10 13.47 (9.04)

1. 27.22 L' R' L U' R L R L' b' r l
2. 30.63 L' U R' U L B' U' L' U' b l'
3. 13.81 B U' B U' B' R L B' b' r
4. 19.46 L U' L' R' B L R b r l'
5. 19.69 B L B' R' L B R U' l
6. 22.44 R' B' U' R' L B R' B' U l
7. 10.70 U' B' L' B R' L B' U' b r u
8. 17.72 L U L' R U' L r' l
9. 16.51 L B R' U' R' B R b l u'
10. 34.89 R U' B' U' R' L B' L U' b l u
11. 14.40 U R B' U B' R' U' R' b l' u
12. 17.69 R B U' L R B U' L u'
13. 13.75 L U' L B U' B' R' U r' l u'
14. 15.40 R L U R' L B' R L' U l
15. 16.32 L' R U B R' B' R' L b' l u'
16. 13.81 L' U' R' L' R U' L R'
17. 15.92 L B L' U L' U' R U b' r'
18. 19.50 U R' L B' R' U L' R' b l
19. 16.59 B' R' U L R' B' U B U' b' r l' u'
20. 15.00 B' L R B' U R' L' U L' r u'
21. 17.17 B R B' R B L' r u
22. 15.67 U L' B L' B R B' R U' r' u
23. 17.28 U' R B U' R U L' U b' r' l' u'
24. 17.77 U L R' U' R B L U' b l' u'
25. 16.26 U L U L' U' B' U L' b r
26. 9.57 R' B R B' L U B b' u'
27. 14.69 L' U' B' R L' U' R U b' l u
28. 12.63 L' R' B' R' B' L' R L' r' u
29. 19.01 U' R' L' B b'
30. 16.90 R U R' U L' R L' U r
31. 21.60 L U' L' R' B U' L B' b' r l u'
32. 12.10 B' R U L B L R' L' b' r
33. 15.48 L R B L' R r' l'
34. 17.44 B' U' R B L B' R' L' U' u'
35. 18.75 R U' B' R' L R B' b r' l
36. 10.61 L' B R' L' R U' R' U' b' l' u'
37. 16.55 R B' L' B' R U' R U b r l
38. 13.25 U' L' U R' B' R L' R L' r' l u'
39. 12.40 B R' L' U L' R' B U b' l
40. 14.58 L B L' B L R' L' b r' l
41. 17.41 L B' U' R' B L R' U' b l u
42. 14.80 R' B' L U' B' R B L' U b'
43. 13.52 R' L' U R' L R B U r u
44. 17.73 R' L B' R' U L' B' L' r l
45. 15.01 L' U L' B' L U B' L U' r' l' u
46. 27.16 B' R B L B' L B' b l' u'
47. 38.42 B U' L B R' U' L B' b l' u'
48. 21.68 R' B R' U' B R L B' U' r' l' u'
49. 17.00 L' R' L' B' R' B' U' b' l
50. 13.28 U' B' U R' L B L' U' l
51. 16.14 U' R' U' B U' L' B U b' r' l' u
52. 31.13 L' U R' U B' R' L B b l
53. 13.97 R U' L R' B U L' U' b' u'
54. 15.80 U' R' B R' B L' R U l' u
55. 16.38 U' B U R' U B' R' U r l' u
56. 8.23 R L' R U' B' U' R' l u
57. 14.23 U L' B' L' U B' U L r u
58. 19.50 R B U' B R U l u
59. 16.33 B' R' B' R' B' U' R' U b r l' u'
60. 9.91 B U L' U' L R L' b u'
61. 12.77 B U' B U L U' L b r' l
62. 16.22 U B' R U' L' R L' B' u
63. 17.38 L U' R U' B R' U' B' L' b' r l' u'
64. 12.95 L B L' R L' U B U b' r' u
65. 13.43 U R' U' L' U' B R' L' U' r' u'
66. 16.80 L U B R L' U B' L' U' b' r' l' u'
67. 12.82 U R L' B U B R' b r l u'
68. 9.10 R U R L R' B' L r' u'
69. 13.47 U B R' B R' L B' L' b' r' u
70. 9.04 B' L R L' B' R' B U b r l u'
71. 17.37 L B R' U' R' L' R' U' r' l' u'
72. 16.76 L U' B U' R' B L' U' b' l' u'
73. 20.46 R' U' B' U B' L' U B b r l
74. 17.65 U L U B' R U' L' B' b' r l' u'
75. 8.10 B U' L U L' U B' L' U' b' l u'
76. 10.77 B' R B L R B R' r' l u'
77. 14.10 L' B R U R' L' B R r' u
78. 18.34 U L' U' B L' B' R' U' b' r l u'
79. 15.04 B' R L' U' B R L' U' b' l' u
80. 9.74 L R' L' B R' U' R' r' u
81. 12.42 R' L' R' L' B' L B b r u'
82. 13.22 B' L' B U' L U B' L' b r l
83. 16.26 B' L U' R B L B' L r' l u
84. 12.92 U R U' L' R U' R' L' U' r l u
85. 14.73 U B U B' L R B U' r' u
86. 15.51 L U' L B R U R' b r' l u'
87. 17.48 R' U R L' R B' L U' b r' u
88. 13.63 L R B' U L' R' L U b l' u
89. 11.07 U' L' B' U' R' L' B' L U b r l u
90. 14.82 R' U' B U B' L U' r l' u'
91. 12.01 R B' U' R' L B' U' L U' b' l'
92. 18.46 U' B U' L' B R' B U r' l'
93. 15.36 U' L R U' B U' R' b r u'
94. 13.37 U' R' L' U' B L U' B' U' b
95. 11.48 B' R L U B L U' B b r'
96. 15.19 U' B' U L' R L' B' U r
97. 19.54 B R' L' B L U R' B' b' r' l u
98. 15.98 U' L' U' R' L' R B' U' b' r l u'
99. 16.47 B R' L B' R' B' L' R' b' l u
100. 11.05 L R U' L R L U b' r' u'



Average of 50 last solves: 14.49

Edit:
New 3x3 PB single: 11.49 

Scramble: U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B' D2 U R' D B2 R L' D' U'

Just a quite easy F2L and PLL skip


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 19, 2013)

1:58.51 Megaminx Single (PB)
35.63 4x4 Single (second best)
On my 4x4 PB I started LL at 29ish and on the 35.63 I got to LL at like 33. Lol easy OLLCP+U perm. =D

Edit: Literally RIGHT after I posted this I got a 1:52.98. Lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

44.0something 4x4 realqbe single

edit: also this is a thing which is funny:

ben1996123: what is you're pb avg5 on 3x3?
devinCubes: like 13.83


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 19, 2013)

4:14.62. Megaminx. PB by about 2 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> edit: also this is a thing which is funny:
> 
> ben1996123: what is you're pb avg5 on 3x3?
> devinCubes: like 13.83


Honestly, given his video, I even doubt that.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Honestly, given his video, I even doubt that.



yeah, he was also on TTW about half an hour ago "averaging sub 3 on 2x2 with ortega"


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yeah, he was also on TTW about half an hour ago "averaging sub 3 on 2x2 with ortega"



Um... sub-3 with Ortega is possible. I agree that this guy is definitely lying, but don't diss Ortega. =P


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 19, 2013)

Got a PB 3x3 avg5 like 7 hours ago on TTW. Ben and somebody else were there (Username I think)

13.47.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 20, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Um... sub-3 with Ortega is possible. I agree that this guy is definitely lying, but don't diss Ortega. =P



yeah I know, but I hate ortega anyway. I've probably done less than 50 solves with ortega ever 

edit: 3.91 avg12 with ortega. dis gus TING


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yeah I know, but I hate ortega anyway. I've probably done less than 50 solves with ortega ever
> 
> edit: 3.91 avg12 with ortega. dis gus TING



alright then man. Just 2-look them and you can get sub3. Noob.


----------



## danfresh666 (Mar 20, 2013)

What is TTW?


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 20, 2013)

danfresh666 said:


> What is TTW?




http://twisttheweb.com/


----------



## danfresh666 (Mar 20, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> http://twisttheweb.com/



Alright, Thanks and i just did a 15.60s PB on TTW!!!  Love Roux.


----------



## soup (Mar 20, 2013)

*40x40x40* cube solved in *959.274* minutes. Link here


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2013)

I finally did the 30x30x30 on qCube.

3:36:50.697, 36849 moves at 2.97 moves/sec. 2.577 seconds per piece.

Rough splits (a few percent off, for some reason):
- First center done at 49:17
- Second center done at 1:30:04
- Third center done at 2:07:47
- Fourth center done at 2:38:20
- Last two centers done at 3:02:53
- Edges done at 3:23:30


----------



## KrisM (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally, after months of practicing, I broke sub-2 on a 5x5. 

1:49.80

I was so freaking happy!! FINALLY!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 20, 2013)

1:21.774 qminx single. Won't be surprised if I get faster than on real minx, plateaus suck.


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 20, 2013)

New 3x3x3 average of 5 PB: 16.65
(15.75), (22.17), 16.44, 16.52, 16.99
I beat my PB by 2 seconds. Yay.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 20, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I finally did the 30x30x30 on qCube.
> 
> 3:36:50.697, 36849 moves at 2.97 moves/sec. 2.577 seconds per piece.
> 
> ...



why did 3x3 take 13 minutes?


----------



## Carrot (Mar 20, 2013)

Just posting mega PBs... cuz... updated a few yesterday

44.47 single, 47.18, 49.23 avg12 (yesterday), 52.2 rolling avg100 (yesterday+day before)


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 20, 2013)

soup said:


> *40x40x40* cube solved in *959.274* minutes. Link here



64x64 pree


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> why did 3x3 take 13 minutes?


3x3 took about 30 seconds according to the splits. As I said, they are off by a bit :| There's something wrong with the program and it slows down when I stream.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2013)

timeless said:


> first sub 20 oh, messed up scramble tho
> 5. (19.01) L2 F L' F' R2 U D2 L' F2 R' F' B2 R2 B F2 D2 U' F' L B D2 B2 L B' U



OH PB PLL SKIP (18.76) U' L F U' L2 D F2 R2 L' D' R' U' R F L2 B' F' R2 D' B F2 R' F' L R2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 20, 2013)

New PB Ao12: 27.79. I got 2 PLL skips. They were, of course, on my worst solves. Like always.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 20, 2013)

13:40.47 giga PB single by almost a minute.

Sub-10 single by Worlds? Yeshhh

Edit: 13:57.26 giga mo3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 20, 2013)

First gear cube solve. My friend on the bus had one. Got a 19.xx for PB.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 20, 2013)

first ever sub 18 Ao20. first ever sub 19 for a matter a fact. i finally improving again ! here is a screenshot


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 20, 2013)

13.97 Ao1000


----------



## soup (Mar 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 64x64 pree


Well.. roughly estimating, I think that'll take me roughly 1.5 ~ 3 days of solve time. I'll have to think about it.

For now though, two ideas in mind: Either try a new 20x20 pb or a 30x30 pb.


----------



## KrisM (Mar 20, 2013)

When we are talking about 30x30 and 40x40 cubes, and I see the 40x40 in 3d, what program is this, and what are the controls? I have no idea even where to begin with solving these monsters, but I do want to.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 20, 2013)

KrisM said:


> When we are talking about 30x30 and 40x40 cubes, and I see the 40x40 in 3d, what program is this, and what are the controls? I have no idea even where to begin with solving these monsters, but I do want to.



qcube if you are crazy, but soup uses a program called RUBIX... yeah...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 20, 2013)

500+ views on my YouTube vids. Yay. 520/13=average of 40 views per video.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> qcube if you are crazy, but soup uses a program called RUBIX... yeah...


There's also IsoCubeSim and the oinkleburger/puzzlingaddiction one.

And you probably don't wanna start with something like 30x30x30... work up to it and practice the controls and the recognition first. Otherwise you will spend way more time on it than you'd like.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 20, 2013)

24.98 mo3 3x3. Had to stop for dinner. Will continue later.


----------



## soup (Mar 20, 2013)

KrisM said:


> When we are talking about 30x30 and 40x40 cubes, and I see the 40x40 in 3d, what program is this, and what are the controls? I have no idea even where to begin with solving these monsters, but I do want to.



Like Ben pointed out, sim name is Rubix, mouse controlled, left click = slice move, right = drag, it has an autosolver.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

48.607 3x3 sim teambld, 6:16.346 4x4 sim teambld with yoshinator, by typing moves


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2013)

34.34 3 cube relay, 11.45 seconds per cube. One PLL skip.

and 97 WPM on a 30 second typing test on hi-games. PB by 5 WPM for 30-sec.


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 21, 2013)

wat. 3x3x3 PB Single. *35 HTM*

Mar 20, 2013 3:25:52 PM	00:08.85 ~ F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' L D' R2 U' L2 B' R U2 B' D'

z'
R2 (U D) L2
U' R U R2' U' R
U' R U R'
y' R U' R' U R U R'
L' U' L d' L U L'
U' F U R U' R' F'
35 HTM at 3.9548 TPS = 8.85 sec


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 21, 2013)

666, yau:

(2:29.68), 2:23.45, *2:17.73, 2:22.40, (2:16.53)*

2:21.19 ao5 and 2:18.89 mo3 (bold times)

I still don't really know why but the method seems to work well for me :3


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 21, 2013)

4x4:
lolsingle 59.82
I don't practise this at all, just wanted to do ao12, I don't know how this happened.


----------



## emolover (Mar 21, 2013)

I found $10 on the ground today.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 21, 2013)

12.53 nonlucky 3x3x3 solve, including a pop where the edge came all the way out of the cube.


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 21, 2013)

Accomplishment #1:
PB ao5: 15.77

36. 18.43 R2 U F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R' F' L' B L2 F U' L' U
37. 16.94 D' R2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F B2 L D2 F' U' L D2 R2 D2 U2
38. 15.43 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 U' B' R' L B' R2 B2 D' B' R D
39. 14.93 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 L F R U L' F2 R B' F2 U' L
40. 14.33 D2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 R' D F U' B D' L D2 B L'

Accomplishment #2:
I reached sub 20 a month ago, and now I'm soon sub 19.
Last 5 averages of 100: 18.87 (first sub 19), 19.16, 18.87, 19.29 and 18.95.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 21, 2013)

Square-1 PB's:
Single: 30.61 Yay!
Mo3: 37.73
Ao5: 40.31
Ao12: 47.30
Ao25: 48.89. 
Sub-50! Sub-1 like a week ago.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 21, 2013)

Megaminx:
2:01.49 Avg5. Woot!

Edit: 1:48.91 Single and 2:00.29 avg5 =D


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 21, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Megaminx:
> 2:01.49 Avg5. Woot!
> 
> Edit: 1:48.91 Single and 2:00.29 avg5 =D



PB?


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 21, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> PB?



Both of them =)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 21, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 666, yau:
> 
> (2:29.68), 2:23.45, *2:17.73, 2:22.40, (2:16.53)*
> 
> ...



Do you still not use Yau for 4x4?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Both of them =)



WOW Congrats


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW Congrats



I suck at Megaminx, so I get PBs like every day =P


----------



## uniacto (Mar 22, 2013)

did my first average of 5 for 4x4 evar. I'm pretty nooby. 

Average of 5: 1:52.90
1. (2:24.62) 
2. (1:40.31) 
3. 2:00.03 
4. 1:43.03 
5. 1:55.63


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 22, 2013)

Riley said:


> 34.34 3 cube relay, 11.45 seconds per cube. One PLL skip.




35.56. I'm gonna get sub-30!!!


----------



## Riley (Mar 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 35.56. I'm gonna get sub-30!!!



Nice! I'll race you.  I just got 36.57 with no skips, so good luck!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 22, 2013)

Riley said:


> Nice! I'll race you.  I just got 36.57 with no skips, so good luck!



My best is like 30.0x :/

Can I join the race too?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you still not use Yau for 4x4?



Oh I do, I switched since summer, last year


----------



## Riley (Mar 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> My best is like 30.0x :/
> 
> Can I join the race too?



Sure. 35.68 with no skips again, the first solve was 8-9.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> My best is like 30.0x :/
> 
> Can I join the race too?



No. You may not. We hate you.

29.98 ^.^ 2 EPLL skips (COLL)

In other news, I just got a 4x4 avg5 that had a counting 37! Unfortunately it also had a counting 47 -_-


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 22, 2013)

12:57.43 gigaminx PB


----------



## Riley (Mar 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 29.98 ^.^ 2 EPLL skips (COLL)
> 
> In other news, I just got a 4x4 avg5 that had a counting 37! Unfortunately it also had a counting 47 -_-



Nice job. That was fast. O.O I'll keep trying though.

EDIT: 34.38 with another PLL skip, but it could have been a 32, without a very messy G-perm on the last solve.

and 35.95 average of 5.

and first try at this new relay I made (I don't think anyone else has done it), the 3x3 Master Relay:

1 3x3 solve in every type of 3x3 WCA official event (except multi)

So I did regular 3x3, OH, BLD, Feet, and then "speed-FMC", in which I wrote down the first solution as fast as possible. The solution ended up being 58 moves. 

The time was 6:37.05. Estimated splits were about: 10-25-45-2:50-2:27


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2013)

12.693 qcube single.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 22, 2013)

Moar megaminx:

1:51.42, 1:45.74, 1:49.01, (2:04.41), 2:04.33, 1:50.22, 1:52.17, 1:52.85, (1:38.68), 1:45.97, 1:44.99, 1:55.53

1:51 avg12 PB
1:38 single PB

At this stage I should probably bother enough to tension the minx more equally and get some decent stickers =/


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2013)

1:28.88 Megaminx PB single.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2013)

5.479 3x3sim single. lol. PLL skip, 41 moves at 7.48 moves/sec


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 5.479 3x3sim single. lol. PLL skip, 41 moves at 7.48 moves/sec



*does 10^10^10 sim solves*


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 22, 2013)

Riley said:


> and first try at this new relay I made (I don't think anyone else has done it), the 3x3 Master Relay:
> 
> 1 3x3 solve in every type of 3x3 WCA official event (except multi)
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it be better to just do 3x3, OH, BLD, then feet, and then do normal FMC and each move counts as a certain amount of time onto your time for the speedsolving events? I just don't think that "Speed-FMC" captures the point of FMC very effectively. Maybe 2 seconds per moves? 5? I don't know. Just an idea.

Edit: 44.xx 4x4 simsingle on cam. woot!


----------



## Akiro (Mar 22, 2013)

9,76 3x3 nl single!! PB !
Antisune and J perm FTW!


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Edit: 44.xx 4x4 simsingle on cam. woot!



Link (also with a couple other really nice sim solves) here


----------



## TP (Mar 22, 2013)

Real nice cubing evening, lots of new Personal bests.

*3x3*
Avg 5: 24.66
Avg 12: 25.38

*4x4*
Avg 5: 1:50.17
Avg 12: 1:59.06

Very close to setting single PB as well, despite both OLL and PLL parity.

And yesterday
*5x5*
Single: 3:39.96


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 22, 2013)

Megaminx single and average PB

Average of 5: 1:34.53
1. (1:40.82) 
2. 1:33.94 
3. (1:20.50) 
4. 1:39.28 
5. 1:30.37


----------



## JasonK (Mar 23, 2013)

PB fullstep single: *9.36*

U B L2 U2 F B R F2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U L2

x2 y'
L U R2 D'
U' L U' L'
y U R U' R'
U' L' U L
y' U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'

48 moves etm / 9.36 = 5.13 etps

EDIT: 11.15, (13.35), (9.36), 11.21, 12.62 = *11.66 avg5 PB*


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 23, 2013)

_very_ lucky 4x4x4 single: 40.28



Spoiler: Reconstruction



B2 D2 R' L' F' R2 U F B2 L f2 B2 U2 F f' U' R' D2 R B' U2 R' U' B F2 U L2 U' R' f R2 D U' F2 r2 L' R B' f2 L 

x'
U' r2
y' z r' D'
x' (U' D) (l' L) F'
U' (l L') D'
U (l' L) U' r 3r U' r
U' r U 3r2 r' U r2 U2' r2'
(l' L) U r 3r' r U2' R'
U' x' z' u (R U R' F R' F' R) u' F D
u U R U' R'
y R U' R'
y d'
U F R' F' R u'
U' F R' F' R u
L U2 L' U' L U L'
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' U' y' R' U' R U2' R' U R
U y L' U (L 3r) U' L' U x'
U2 3r U2' R' U' R U' 3r'
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
View at alg.garron.us
125 HTM



And just think. I used to average ~1 min with redux


----------



## Petro Leum (Mar 23, 2013)

after a looong time i could finally stand through 100 OH solves again  improved my avg100 by over 2 secs, lol.

3x3 Onehanded

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-3-23
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 12.34
worst: 22.55

mean of 3
current: 17.86 (σ = 1.92)
best: 14.52 (σ = 1.93)

avg of 5
current: 17.02 (σ = 0.23)
best: 15.26 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 12
current: 16.87 (σ = 0.94)
best: 16.50 (σ = 1.52)

avg of 50
current: 17.18 (σ = 1.28)
best: 16.94 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 100
current: 17.28 (σ = 1.36)
best: 17.28 (σ = 1.36)

Average: 17.28 (σ = 1.36)
Mean: 17.27

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 19.32 D2 U2 L F' U F' D2 U' L' F D2 F2 U L D2 U F2 B2 U2 L B D2 L2 B U2 
2. 16.01 L' R' D' L' B2 L R2 F2 L2 U2 D' L B' U2 B2 R2 U D' L2 D R2 F' R F R2 
3. 12.34 L2 B2 R2 F' B' L' F D2 B2 F U R2 B2 D' B2 L' B L' R' B' L2 U D B2 L' 
4. 15.21 B2 L2 D2 B2 F R' D' R' U2 R B' L2 D2 U' L2 F D' R' L' U2 L2 U' R' U R2 
5. 17.32 U D2 L R2 B' L2 R2 D' L B2 F2 D' R2 U L' D2 R D2 U B' F' L' F2 D' U' 
6. 16.54 U D2 L2 B U2 F B2 L D' U' L2 R2 D R D U' L2 D F2 B' U' L F2 U F2 
7. 16.93 R2 F' L2 U' F2 U' R2 L U F2 B D' U F' R2 L' U2 L U F' D' B2 R' L2 F' 
8. 18.63 U' D2 B2 U B' R D2 B' L' U2 B' L B F2 L2 B U' R2 F2 L D L' D F2 U 
9. 17.50 F R D2 F D L2 U2 R L' B' D U2 L2 F L' F L U2 B2 D' F' U F2 R' D' 
10. 19.43 B' D L D2 U' F' D' B L2 D F2 L' B2 R2 U D B' R U2 L' D' U' R U2 F 
11. 19.33 B2 R' F' R B2 R B' R2 B' U' D F L2 F' B' U L2 U D2 R' U' F B' L D2 
12. 18.88 B U F' R F L2 D U L U R F2 L B' R' D2 L' D2 B' D B2 R B2 F2 R2 
13. 18.11 D' U2 R2 B' U' F U' L F2 U2 R L2 F2 L D F2 U' B2 F L U D2 R2 L U 
14. 18.99 R' F2 D' L2 U' F B L' F B L' B2 R' D' L' F' D L2 F2 L' B R2 L' F' L2 
15. 17.43 D' U' L F R B' R' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F' D U2 F2 R D L F' U' D F' U2 
16. 16.86 B F' U F L' U2 F B' L2 B2 L' U L' F' R2 L2 U2 F' D F L B2 F' L' D 
17. 19.26 R F2 D' F' D L U' D' L' B' R' D2 F' B L U' F R' D F2 D2 B' D B F' 
18. 18.03 L U B2 D2 B2 L B2 R F2 D' F' B D2 F2 D' F D B' F L F2 U2 B2 F' R2 
19. 18.09 R2 D' B2 L' F L2 D2 B U2 F2 U' B U2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 F U2 L2 D' F R F' 
20. 16.84 U' D' F' L2 R' U' D2 B2 U' L2 R2 D B D' U2 B' L2 R2 B L' B' F' U F2 U' 
21. 16.49 F' R' U' F B2 R' L B2 F' U' L2 R D F' R' D' R U' F' D2 U L2 B D2 B2 
22. 16.74 D' U' B' L' B L' D L2 F' D F2 R2 U' F B' R U F' R L U2 F2 L B' U' 
23. 16.64 B L R B' D U R2 L F' U2 D R' U D2 R' B L' B' R2 L U' D R U' R 
24. 17.82 L D R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R D F2 D' F U' D2 F2 D F B' R L F R U2 L2 U' 
25. 18.66 U' B2 U' F2 D' R F L' D' L' R' U' F U2 F U2 F U2 R U D' R2 B2 L' D 
26. 20.27 R U F' L2 B L' F2 R B2 U B L' R2 B2 L' D2 L' B L2 U B2 U R' D2 B' 
27. 18.82 D' L' F' L' D R U B' F D' R B2 R2 B2 U F2 L R' F2 R' B' R D F' R 
28. 18.74 L R' U' B' D' R F2 U' L2 F' D U F R' D L2 D' U L B2 D' B' U' L2 F2 
29. 17.85 U' D2 F D L B' F2 L' D' R U2 R L' B D2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 B' D' U2 R' 
30. 17.11 U2 R' F' U' R' D2 L' F' U2 F2 U2 L D' L U B2 F2 R B2 D B' F2 D2 U' L2 
31. 17.05 U2 F' R' F' U L2 U R2 B L U F' B' L' B' R2 L' D' U' B2 U L D2 R2 D' 
32. 17.85 R' U2 D' R' F2 B L' U' B' D' B' D' L R' U' B' F D2 B2 R F' L R' D2 L 
33. 19.17 R B' R' U' L D L' R' F L U2 R' D R2 B2 R' D' U' B2 U2 L2 D' F' R' D' 
34. 17.86 B U2 F' U2 L2 D' R' F' R B2 F L' B' D' U' F B' D2 R' B' U2 B' F U' F' 
35. 14.06 L' D2 U L2 B D' B D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' B' F2 L R F2 R' B 
36. 17.09 R2 U R' F B2 R' L' F' R' L2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 U D L' D2 L' B D2 B2 L' D2 
37. 15.39 D' B R2 L2 F2 B U2 B U2 F2 L' R2 U F2 R2 U' L F' U' R U2 F' R2 L2 F' 
38. 16.53 F' U L' U2 D L2 D2 U' L2 F L2 R2 D' F2 B R B2 F2 U B2 R2 U B' F2 L' 
39. 13.95 R2 L2 U F' B' R2 L' B2 R2 L' B' R2 U R B2 U2 B D2 R' L D' F2 R L2 U 
40. 19.74 U R' D' R' D' B' F' U2 R D R2 D2 L2 F D2 R D2 U2 F B' D2 F2 D' B L2 
41. 18.57 D B' L' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' D' U2 F R B' D' L2 F' B L R2 U2 L 
42. 15.69 R2 U' D R D B R' F R F' B' D2 R2 U L U2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 F2 R' U' L 
43. 18.95 L2 F2 U' F2 L R B2 F2 U2 F U' R2 U' D2 F' B2 U L D2 B D L2 F' D' F2 
44. 15.33 B L2 U2 F2 R2 L' D U B' R B' U' B R B D' U' B' R' B' U L U' D' L 
45. 15.99 R' U' D L F2 U' R' L2 D R F L2 R2 B' D2 L' D R2 B' D R F' U L' F' 
46. 17.39 F2 D2 R2 F2 B' U L2 U2 B L' F L' B2 U2 L' B U2 D2 L' D2 L' B L' B U 
47. 22.55 L2 F2 B' U F R' D' U R F' B L2 R U' R' U L R' B F L' R U B' R 
48. 14.82 B F U' R' U B2 L2 F2 B' R' B' F' D' L2 F2 B2 U2 B' F U L' D' B' R' U' 
49. 15.59 F2 D L D' B' L R2 B' U2 L' D2 R L2 B2 L D2 L2 F' U' D F' D B U R 
50. 14.80 R2 U' B' L U' L F' B2 R2 F2 B2 L R2 U' B' D R F2 B L D L2 B U' R' 
51. 18.36 U2 L R U B' D2 B U' R B2 F2 D' R' L2 D B U' B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F' R' 
52. 16.65 F2 R' F2 U2 D2 R' L D' B2 R2 L' D2 F U B F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D F' L2 D R 
53. 16.61 B' F D B' F U' R' L2 U2 R2 L' B2 D' B D2 B D L2 U R' U' R' L U B' 
54. 19.17 R2 F2 U L2 B' L U D R U B2 R L2 B L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U L U B 
55. 17.16 R2 D2 B2 L R' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F U' D R2 L U L F' R' U D' L2 B' D2 F' 
56. 17.94 U' D F' B' L' R2 B D' R L2 F' L' U D F U2 B R2 U2 B2 D B2 F L' D2 
57. 17.51 L' B' D F' D B2 L' U B D F' B2 R2 F L' F2 R' U R' U D' R2 F2 R' U2 
58. 15.42 R2 F' L2 R' B' R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' F' D' L' R2 D B2 R2 B' L2 D2 B F R 
59. 17.22 U2 R2 B U R2 F L' F2 D2 R U2 D' R2 F2 B L2 U' F2 U L F2 L F' L' F 
60. 19.25 R2 B' R B' F' R2 U2 B2 F' D L' B2 F2 R' U' F' L' R' F2 R' F2 U B2 L D 
61. 18.19 U L D F2 U2 R' U B2 L2 D2 F2 B' U2 F2 B' D B' U2 B' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' 
62. 13.45 U L B D' B R' D U L' D' F L F2 L' D L2 U' R' F2 D' R D' L2 R' U2 
63. 15.78 D' R' D' B U2 F2 D2 U F U D2 F' R L2 B' R' L B' R2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' B' 
64. 19.69 R' B' L2 F2 D F' R2 B L2 U2 R2 U R2 L U2 B U2 D' F D2 F2 B D L' D 
65. 18.43 B L B' R B2 F2 U' L B' R U2 D' R2 U2 R' D U' R D B D R2 D R' D' 
66. 13.49 L' B2 U2 D' F R' L F2 R U2 D R U2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D B' U2 D' L' 
67. 16.82 L' R' D' F D2 F2 L' D' U2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 B' L2 F' D B2 F' U2 F' B' L2 B 
68. 16.50 U2 F' B' L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 B' R 
69. 17.61 R2 F2 U' F' R' U' R' F2 B R' L' B2 F2 L F' U2 R2 F' R L' F' B' L2 D' F2 
70. 19.48 L' B U F2 L' D' F2 R2 U B2 D R2 F' B' U' F2 U' B R D L' F' L2 R' U2 
71. 17.69 D2 F L2 R2 D B2 U' L F R2 F R' B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 B D2 U2 R2 B D' F2 
72. 17.42 D' B F' U F2 D2 L' B' R' D2 U F2 U2 D' F' B2 D U2 R2 B' L U F2 L' U' 
73. 21.43 F2 D2 B D' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 B D F' B2 D' U' R2 F2 R' U2 L' U' R' D U2 R 
74. 15.43 B F' U2 F U' B R2 L2 D2 F D2 B U D F2 B2 U L R' U F2 R U2 D' R2 
75. 14.07 R2 D' U2 F U2 L' B' R F' U2 F' R L' F' U R' L2 F2 D R B' F2 U2 R2 D 
76. 14.29 L' R' D2 U2 B2 R2 B' F2 R D2 L2 R' B F2 U L' U' D2 F2 R D' F B' L2 D' 
77. 18.57 R' L F2 B' D' R' D2 L' F2 D' B' L' F2 D' B' D' B2 L' D2 R B2 L2 D2 U' F 
78. 16.05 L' D' B D F2 U' D2 B F R2 U B R L' F L D2 R2 L2 B U B L' B2 R' 
79. 18.56 D2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 R' L U' L' B D L B2 U D' F L F2 R' D' F' D2 B2 L' 
80. 18.04 B L2 U D' F R2 U L2 R' F' U' L2 F R2 F2 L' U2 R' F' D2 R' D2 F' L2 B 
81. 16.67 D2 R U F U' B U2 R2 U B R2 U' B R L2 D' R2 B2 U D' L F B' D' B2 
82. 18.91 R2 U' R2 U2 D2 B U2 L R' U R2 D L R F2 R B D2 L' F B2 L2 R' B' U2 
83. 15.63 F U B R2 U B' F D2 U2 L2 B L U2 L' B' U' F2 B' U' B2 L2 U' F' R' U' 
84. 15.97 D F2 U' B2 L' U F2 D B F' R' B' L2 D B2 F D R U' L U2 D B2 D2 L 
85. 18.27 R2 L2 D F' U F' B D' L R F' D2 U' B L' F D L' F2 D' U L2 D2 R U' 
86. 17.95 D2 F' D2 R L2 D R' D' F2 B' U' R' D' R2 D' F' R L F' D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D 
87. 17.75 F2 D' B D' L' U' L' D2 U R' F' R2 U2 D' F' U R U2 L B2 U L D2 U' B 
88. 17.85 L R2 U F2 L R U2 D R B2 F' R' B' D2 L2 R U2 R2 D B L B U' D' B2 
89. 16.06 D' B F U D2 B2 L' D2 U' B2 F2 U D R' D2 U2 B L' U F' L' U' F D B' 
90. 18.53 D' U2 F' U B F2 L2 B D2 U' B2 D F2 U' B D2 U2 F' D R B' F' D R L' 
91. 15.37 B L U' B D2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' R' D2 L' D' R L B U' D2 R2 D2 R' B 
92. 16.75 R' B' D' U' L' F R D2 U' B' R' U2 D2 R2 U2 R' B' R F B U L' B2 L F2 
93. 18.17 B2 D2 B R2 L' F' R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 B2 D U2 R' B D L2 D U2 R2 L' F2 B2 
94. 16.45 D' F' R B D B U' D F U2 R D' F2 L' R2 F L R B2 D' B L' F2 L' F2 
95. 14.15 B L' U2 R2 F' B L2 F' U2 B' L' R U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D L U2 D' 
96. 16.80 L U B F L2 U R2 F B' R L' B' D' U2 L' R2 U R L U2 F2 B R2 L2 D' 
97. 16.99 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R U L D' R F L' R' F' U' R' B D' R 
98. 17.26 D2 L' B2 L F2 L2 D2 R U' F' B2 L U' R D' L' U F2 B2 U2 R' L U R L' 
99. 20.00 D2 F2 L2 F D' B' L2 U' D L F2 B L2 B2 U' L2 R' U D2 R' F L' B' F' L 
100. 16.31 U R2 D' R U R2 L' F' R' F' B L F2 B U R F' R2 F D U' L U B D


----------



## soup (Mar 23, 2013)

New best for 9x9x9: 14.337 minutes. Link here

Thanks to freeslicing and learning the left-hand flip alg.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 23, 2013)

Square-1: 
Average of 12: 43.83
1. 46.70 * 
2. 43.56 * 
3. 41.70 * 
4. 45.98 * 
5. 44.18 * 
6. (35.78) * 
7. (47.96) * 
8. 38.16 * 
9. 47.10 * 
10. 43.90 * 
11. 39.32 * 
12. 47.66 * 
Last ao12 was like 49 three or so days ago.


----------



## TP (Mar 23, 2013)

TP said:


> *3x3*
> Avg 5: 24.66
> Avg 12: 25.38
> 
> ...



And more PBs today.

*3x3*
Avg 5: 22.91
Avg 12: 25.13
Avg 100: 27.05

*4x4*
Single: 1:23.90
Avg 5: 1:35.79
Avg 12: 1:42.46

About 20s improvement on 4x4 avg 5 & 12 compared to 24 hours ago. Guess solving a lot of 5x5 and Megaminx lately have helped with look ahead.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 23, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.95
1. 8.93 
2. 7.71 
3. 9.91 
4. 8.18 
5. 8.31 
6. 10.28 
7. (11.51) 
8. (7.23) 
9. 10.60 
10. 8.11 
11. 8.65 
12. 8.81


----------



## soup (Mar 23, 2013)

New best for real 7x7: 9.310 minutes. Link here


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 23, 2013)

13:04.39 gigaminx solve with breakdowns:
First six centers: 3:17.32
Star edges: 1:16.50
F4L pairs: 1:30.90
Last six centers: 1:38.80
Rest of Edges: 3:59.33
S4L: 1:06.60
LL: 14.94(2-look(anti-sune, anti-Y perm))

Also,
(15:04.16), (12:57.43), 13:44.69, 13:37.84, 13:04.39 = 13.28.97


----------



## MWilson (Mar 23, 2013)

First sub10 with Roux and it was sub9 (8.69). 1st block + right side square were inspected, and the last pair was very lucky.

// qqTimer.net
B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L' U2 L D' F U' F L D2

// Inspection
x y2

// 1st block
F D2

// 2nd block Square
R' U2 R' U R2 U' R'

// 2nd block pair
U' r' U R

// CMLL
U2 L' U R U' L U R'

// LSE
M U' M U' M' U' M U M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2

39 STM, which is really good for me because I still have 10 CMLLs to learn and my 2nd block is usually garbage.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 23, 2013)

number of times: 500/500 
best time: 9.10 PB 
worst time: 18.56 
best mo3: 10.57 (σ = 0.94) ok
best avg5: 11.12 (σ = 0.74) PB 
best mo10: 12.39 (σ = 2.28) 
best avg12: 12.32 (σ = 1.74) ok 
best avg50: 12.98 (σ = 0.81) sub13  
best avg100: 13.27 (σ = 0.93) PB, it's a shame that it isn't sub13 
best mo100: 13.26 (σ = 1.19) PB 
session avg: 13.82 (σ = 1.25) 
session mean: 13.83 

9.xx - 7 
10.xx - 12 
11.xx - 39 
12.xx - 85 
13.xx - 137 
14.xx - 110 
15.xx - 59 
16.xx - 32 
17.xx - 16 
18.xx - 3


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 23, 2013)

4x4 pb single & average

single: 1:25.xx
average: 1:32.xx

1:29.xx, 1:36.xx, 1:37.xx, 1:25.xx, 1:47.xx


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 23, 2013)

4 days after learning Roux 

Average of 50: 37.75
Best time: 24.56
Worst time: 57.73


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 23, 2013)

9.16 3x3 average of 12 

8.41, 9.66, 9.70, 9.13, 9.01, 8.57, 9.39, 7.54, 8.92, 9.93, 10.04, 8.83


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 23, 2013)

9.598 3x3 Simsingle. 70 moves at 7.2 TPS ^.^
WITH AN F-PERM =DDDDD


----------



## Riley (Mar 23, 2013)

36.06 4x4 single PB. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClMBDoN9ltU&list=UUxG0uFX5EDc-gVlTVgcSFaw&index=1

EDIT: @yoshinator, for the 3x3 relay, I was thinking of that, but I thought it would seem more fun and intense if it was just speed-FMC. 

EDIT: 1:12.50 megaminx PB single!


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 23, 2013)

WTF

39.464 4x4 single. ON QCUBE, WHERE I HAVE TO ROTATE TWICE FOR EVERY SLICE!!!!!! WTF!!!!


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 23, 2013)

PB Single: 11.15

2 move x cross lol


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 23, 2013)

1:20.22
1:20.05
1:20.68
1:20.37
1:20.87

That's consistency for your ass.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 24, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> 1:20.22
> 1:20.05
> 1:20.68
> 1:20.37
> ...



Wow. What event?


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow. What event?


4x4.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 24, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> WTF
> 
> 39.464 4x4 single. ON QCUBE, WHERE I HAVE TO ROTATE TWICE FOR EVERY SLICE!!!!!! WTF!!!!



my 32 was like that because am nub. also z/x do u/u' on 4x4 on my sim if thats what youre using. didnt get around to adding shift+stuff = stuff+layer yet though


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 24, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.07
worst time: 14.24
best avg5: 8.73 (σ = 0.13)
*best avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.63)*
best avg100: 9.92 (σ = 0.92)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 9.92
*1. 8.88 F R2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D' B' R2 U' L' B U2 L U2 
2. 9.65 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F U2 B' R2 B2 D U2 L B' D' L2 B2 F L2 
3. 8.83 L' R U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D' U2 B R' B D' L2 F' L2 
4. 8.30 R U2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 L D F U' L2 B U2 B F 
5. 8.78 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' R U2 F L U' L2 F' D L2 D 
6. (12.03) B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F D L U2 L F' L' U' B' U2 
7. 8.59 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 U R' F R' B' F2 R U' B2 
8. 9.95 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F D2 R2 B R2 B' L' U2 R2 D' F R' B F L R2 
9. (7.52) D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B U B L' D2 R B2 U L2 U 
10. 8.54 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U L' B' D' R U' L F L U' R 
11. 9.13 D U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B' R F U' R2 U R' D2 F 
12. 10.16 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U L2 D R' D' U F' U' B' F D R2 U *
13. 10.64 R' D2 B L2 D B' D2 F' L D2 L2 U2 F2 B' D2 R2 F B D2 B 
14. 10.23 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' F2 U' F' R' D B' D' R 
15. 11.35 L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B L2 F2 D' B' F' U F L' U F2 R U2 
16. 8.54 L' U' B2 U2 D' F2 R' U B' U2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 
17. 9.64 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R F2 R' B2 D' B' U B2 L F' D' F L R' 
18. 10.37 B U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R2 B' D2 U L' F' D' B L F' D' U L 
19. 9.13 L2 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' L R' F2 U' B2 D' F2 L U' 
20. 9.83 R2 U B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R F L' B2 F2 L D R' B L' 
21. 11.94 L' D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' B' L B D B U2 B2 R' D2 F2 
22. (13.28) B D' L' U' L U' F' R2 D2 R D2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 F' U2 
23. 8.93 B R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' L' D L F2 U' L' 
24. 9.29 U R L' D' F2 L2 F' L' U B U2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 B2 
25. 10.13 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 F' L D' R F2 R F R B D' L2 
26. 10.74 L2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U F' R F L' B2 R U F D2 F 
27. 9.53 B2 U2 B' R2 B R2 B' R2 D2 B L' D' B L2 F R2 D B2 L' 
28. (8.18) D2 L' R' D2 R U2 L D2 B2 R2 F L F2 U2 L2 D' R U' R' B' R2 
29. 10.07 D2 F U D2 R' B2 D F' D B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' 
30. 9.32 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' F R' U' B' R D' B2 L R' B' 
31. 11.23 B R2 D2 B2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F2 L' D2 F D' R' B' L F2 R2 F' U' 
32. 10.81 R L B L U2 F D R2 B' D2 B2 R' D2 L F2 R' B2 R2 D2 L' 
33. 10.79 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 D R F U' R2 D B2 D2 R F' L' 
34. 8.30 R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 R' F D U B D2 B2 U L R' 
35. 9.81 F R2 U2 R' F U' R' F D R2 F' L2 F U2 D2 B D2 F' L2 F 
36. 10.98 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 F' U B U2 L D R D' F' L' 
37. 11.01 F2 D L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L' U2 R F2 R D2 U' B F2 D2 
38. 10.78 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 R' U L' R' F U R' F R 
39. 9.56 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 U R B F' L2 D' F L B F' L 
40. 9.80 U F' L D' R D' F L U2 F L2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 
41. 10.38 L2 B' F' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F D' B L D U2 B R F' U' B 
42. 8.85 U' F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D F L U B' L D' B D' R2 B' 
43. 10.78 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D L2 B' D U L' U' B' L' 
44. 11.03 U2 B2 D2 L F2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B' L2 F R D R B D2 F2 
45. 9.36 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U' R' D L2 F' L2 F' D L' F 
46. 11.08 B' L2 F2 B L D R' F U' L F R2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 
47. 9.34 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F' R' D2 B' U F2 R2 F U2 F R' 
48. 9.29 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 U B2 F2 R' B D2 U' B2 R' B2 R F' D 
49. 9.70 L2 B D2 F' D2 F' R2 L' F B2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 
50. 9.66 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 L' R' F U F D' F U2 L R' 
51. 11.20 B2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R D L' B L' B F D U2 L2 B 
52. 9.56 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' F' R D' B L U' L' R2 F U' 
53. 9.12 R2 U' D R' U2 F' D' R' F' L' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 
54. 9.58 B R2 B' F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' U2 B2 L U' B' D2 R F 
55. 10.20 U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U F D' U B' L R2 D' L2 R F' 
56. (11.99) R2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R U2 R2 B' R U' F' R U' R D U2 L 
57. 10.47 F2 R2 U' L' D F' D L2 U D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 B' L2 B 
58. (14.24) F B2 U' R' B' U F R L' U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 D2 
59. 11.97 D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U F' L B2 R' B U' B' L' B2 
60. (12.49) F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R' D2 U L2 F' L2 D L2 U R B' 
61. (8.00) U R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U' B2 F' L D F2 L R B R' B' F' 
62. 8.22 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F' U F D' L' F' D2 F2 D U2 
63. 10.26 F' B2 R2 L2 U' F' B2 D R2 D2 F2 B2 L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' 
64. 9.20 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F L D2 B U2 R' F U2 L2 R' 
65. 11.30 D' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L F L R' F D2 U2 R F2 R 
66. 10.35 R' U2 R2 B' U F2 B R2 U' L D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B' D2 
67. 11.77 F2 L R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' L2 R' D' B' U B' U2 B' 
68. (8.09) R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D L2 D2 L' B' R' B D F2 U2 R' U2 B' 
69. 10.04 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B F D2 B U2 F' D L U B' R2 U2 R2 D2 L' B 
70. 11.06 B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 R' D B L' F D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F 
71. 8.59 U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 F' R' B2 F2 U B' D' R F2 D2 
72. 9.19 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R' F L D U' F U B U F' L2 
73. 10.15 F' R2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 D L B' D' F R2 B' R' U2 F2 
74. 9.39 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D' F' L2 R2 B L B2 L' B' F L2 
75. 9.70 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D R2 U F L2 F' R2 D' 
76. 10.69 B R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 L' D B U2 L' F' U' F2 R2 
77. 10.75 R B' U' L' U' F' D2 F' B2 U R2 L U2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 
78. (7.07) U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F R' D2 R' D L B' D F D B' 
79. 10.57 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R U2 B' F L2 D' L2 R F' U' 
80. 9.64 L2 F R' F R2 F2 U2 L' F U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 U 
81. 11.53 F2 D' B' R' B2 L2 B2 R2 D R F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 
82. 9.34 F' D2 B2 U' R2 B D' L' U' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 
83. 10.35 U B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B F2 R U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 R' 
84. 9.49 R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R' U2 R2 B' D U2 R F R F' 
85. 11.24 B2 U2 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D B' D' B' F2 R2 F2 L F2 D' F2 
86. 10.83 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L' F' R2 D2 L' F2 U F D' R 
87. 9.55 R B2 U2 L D2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 D' B2 F' L' D' U2 R B' U2 F 
88. 10.94 D R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 R2 U2 L B R D F2 D R' D F' D' 
89. 9.06 L2 U B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L' U' L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D L2 
90. 9.98 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B' U' L' D B D2 F L' U 
91. 10.10 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B R2 U B' F U2 R B D B' U R2 
92. 8.56 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' F R' D F D' L2 B' D' 
93. 8.58 U2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F' D' B R U2 L' B' R B2 U2 
94. 9.24 U2 L2 R2 B' F' U2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 L' B R' B L2 D R2 B2 U2 L' 
95. 9.22 D B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L F U L2 B U' R2 B' U 
96. 8.93 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 F' D2 L F' R2 U2 R' U' B2 L 
97. 11.25 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U R' U2 F' U2 F L' U' R2 F2 U2 
98. 8.98 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 U' B2 D' L R' F' U F' U F' L2 
99. 9.68 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 D L2 F D' L' R2 B2 U2 F' R' B U' 
100. 9.89 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B L D' B2 F' U2 B D R' F2



pb ao100. 3x3.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sub 12 slow turning. Downloaded ben1996123 cube sim and got sub 17.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 24, 2013)

47.21 4x4 PB single, 3rd sub 50.


----------



## soup (Mar 24, 2013)

New best for 6x6x6: 5.385 minutes. Link here


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 24, 2013)

Rubiks Clock, PB Ao100

Best time: 6.56
Best avg5: 8.41 (σ = 0.48)
Best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.74)
Best avg100: 9.42 (σ = 0.94)



Spoiler



10.86, 9.71, 8.89, 9.41, 8.01, 9.05, 9.32, 8.60, 8.77, 9.52, (7.78), 7.86, 10.03, 8.61, 9.66, 9.33, 8.39, 8.35, 9.34, 9.18, 10.67, 8.69, 9.15, 10.38, 8.67, 11.81, 9.09, 9.90, 8.63, 8.44, 10.55, 8.60, 8.79, 8.42, 11.60, (12.25), 9.82, 8.90, 8.45, 9.33, 11.14, 10.02, 10.09, 8.50, 9.61, 10.04, 8.79, 9.80, 9.10, 9.24, 8.92, 9.65, (6.56), (DNF(9.30)), 11.39, 7.87, 10.01, (13.45), 11.15, (7.49), 8.49, 9.23, 8.17, 9.70, 11.71, 8.80, 10.23, 11.04, 9.06, 10.76, 8.88, 10.76, 9.32, 8.51, 9.95, (DNF(9.77)), 9.09, 10.23, 8.75, 10.44, 7.99, 8.97, 9.53, 9.99, (7.66), 8.52, 9.68, (7.36), 9.49, 9.30, 8.71, 7.88, 9.97, (DNF(11.57)), 10.00, 11.39, 8.83, 8.92, 8.37, 9.10



I suck at consistency but yay sub-9.5 ^^
also 4 counting 7's <3
Now, on to sub-9 and beyond!


----------



## Lapinsavant (Mar 24, 2013)

-number of times: 206/207
best time: 6.73 PB
worst time: 16.58

current mo5: 12.93 (σ = 1.05)
best mo5: 9.29 (σ = 1.64)

current avg5: 13.01 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 9.54 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 12.81 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 10.48 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 11.21 (σ = 1.29)
best avg50: 10.81 (σ = 1.01) PB 

10.92, 10.56, 9.86, (14.13), 10.30, (8.40), 12.82, 11.25, 10.73, 10.04, 13.12, 10.42, (13.64), 11.18, 11.05, 11.87, (8.69), 9.84, 10.48, 13.03, 11.94, 10.39, 9.33, 10.87, 10.73, 10.53, 8.91, 11.76, 10.89, 10.32, 10.58, 9.76, 11.78, 11.55, 10.96, 10.01, 9.82, 10.96, (13.43), 11.51, 11.28, 11.33, 9.91, 10.37, 12.95, 9.05, (6.73), 9.21, 10.79, 10.66 = 10.81


current avg100: 11.44 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 11.27 (σ = 1.23) PB

session avg: 11.42 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 11.45


My fourth sub-7 is there : 
6.73 D' L U' F2 U F2 R2 B' L' B' D2 R2 U2 D' B' R2 U' L' D2 L U2 R' L U' L
x2 y'
xcross: R U L' U L D
F2L2: R' U'2 R2 U R'
F2L3: R' U' R U R' U' R
F2L4: U L U L' d L' U' L
OLL: U R' U'2 R U R' U R
PLL: H, U'
45/6 = 7.5 TPS


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 24, 2013)

Improving on megaminx like crazy 

1:15.52 single
1:28.62 average of 5 (1:18.34), 1:31.07, (1:38.42), 1:29.26, 1:25.52
1:32.43 average of 12


----------



## KongShou (Mar 24, 2013)

almost sub 15! first sub 15 ao30! lost the times through


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

11:15.12 2-7 Relay PB


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 24, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Improving on megaminx like crazy
> 
> 1:15.52 single
> 1:28.62 average of 5 (1:18.34), 1:31.07, (1:38.42), 1:29.26, 1:25.52
> 1:32.43 average of 12



Told you 

Accomplishment: 3x3 8.21 Pll skip and 8.95 fullstep in the past two days.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 24, 2013)

1:58.05 Megaminx avg5
Woot!


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 24, 2013)

4x4 pb single: 1:20.14


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 24, 2013)

Apparantly my mom has had a tripod for longer than I've been alive and I've never known it.
Accomplishment: (semi) free tripod (since nobody really uses it)


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 25, 2013)

2nd sub 30 AO 50 (29.26, after a 29.66 yesterday), with a nice NL 21.12. I guess that finally means I'm sub 30!? Weirdly enough, no PLL or even OLL skips in either session, although I had some just practicing during the day. I need to look at some COLL cases to encourage LL skips!!


----------



## etshy (Mar 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 11:15.12 2-7 Relay PB



Amazing  go for sub 10


----------



## Pheromone (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow... Just got a new PB.. 13.37 xD Also, I've only been cubing for 2 months !!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 25, 2013)

Pheromone said:


> Wow... Just got a new PB.. 13.37 xD Also, I've only been cubing for 2 months !!



Wow. My pb is 17.40 and i have been cubing for 8 or so months. What do you average?


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 25, 2013)

Gigaminx
number of times: 30/30
best time: 12:43.02
worst time: 18:10.85

current mo3: 13:09.83 (σ = 25.67)
best mo3: 13:09.83 (σ = 25.67)

current avg5: 13:33.89 (σ = 21.45)
best avg5: 13:28.97 (σ = 21.56)

current avg12: 13:37.12 (σ = 37.89)
best avg12: 13:37.12 (σ = 37.89)

session avg: 14:40.61 (σ = 63.80)
session mean: 14:45.96


----------



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay that is totally crazy.

Also nice 13:37 avg12 XD


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 25, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Okay that is totally crazy.
> 
> Also nice 13:37 avg12 XD



Don't worry, I did this over 12 days.  I think the most I did in one day was 5 solves.


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2013)

Set my PB with a 14.48! No skips. Wish solves always felt that good haha


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2013)

9.55 and 9.79 3x3 fullstep singles.  9.55 is PB fullstep.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 25, 2013)

Aiming for a 26.xx avg50 but gets 27.*0*x avg50 :fp :rage:

but breaks PB single on last solve of the avg 50 

18.00 R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B U' R' F U' L' D' B' - PLL skip

It feels bad to have a lucky PB though

FML + Win


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 25, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Aiming for a 26.xx avg50 but gets 27.*0*x avg50 :fp :rage:
> 
> but breaks PB single on last solve of the avg 50
> 
> ...



Haha. You'll get over it. Especially for 2x2.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 25, 2013)

11.47 sim single, pi OLL to PLL skip. CPLL skip was predicted though.


----------



## Mal (Mar 25, 2013)

New PB 4x4 average of 5: 1:06.60

1:03.96
1:08.17
1:07.47
1:04.16
1:26.23

Last one was terrible


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 25, 2013)

Broke PB single once again, too lazy to update sig

17.11 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R B' R2 B2 L U F' U2 F' U'

x2 y' //inspection
L D' F //X-Cross
U2 R' U' R // F2L-1
y2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L-2
y R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R'  //F2L-3
F U R U' R' F'  //OLL First Look
R U2 R' U' [R U R' U']2 R U' R' //OLL Second Look
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U  //PLL - Ja Permutation


----------



## Pheromone (Mar 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow. My pb is 17.40 and i have been cubing for 8 or so months. What do you average?



I average usually 24 seconds, but for this single, I had a lastlayer skip


----------



## leonparfitt (Mar 25, 2013)

*2x2 PB's*

Average of 12:* 3.05* ! PB
1. (5.12) F U F2 R' U' R U2 R' U' 
2. 4.05 R2 F2 U' F U F' R' U R U' 
3. 4.56 U2 R F' R2 F R2 U R' U' 
4. 4.35 F U R F' R F2 U2 F' U2 
5. 3.12 F R U F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
6. 2.52 U2 R' U2 F' R F R' F2 R U 
7. 2.41 R' U' R F U' F2 R' F' R' 
*8. 2.61 R' F2 R U R' F U2 F U2 
9. (0.70) U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' = 2.18 Avg 5 !! PB
10. 2.97 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' U R2 U' 
11. 1.62 F2 U' F R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
12. 2.31 F U R2 F' U' R U R' U *


----------



## Chilli (Mar 25, 2013)

Sub-30 with Roux after 13 days of practice. Sub 20 in a month maybe???


----------



## uvafan (Mar 25, 2013)

11.41, 9.90, 11.69, (9.35), (13.87), 12.14, 12.67, 10.82, 9.84, 9.41, 10.92, 11.79 = 11.06 avg12, 7th to 11th solves are 10.53 avg5.

12.20 avg100.

All PBs.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2013)

16:27.203 on the 10x10x10 supercube
24:17.516 on the 11x11x11 supercube
26:01.109 on the 12x12x12 supercube
(all on IsoSupercubeSim)


----------



## KCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

Megamix pb ao12

Session Average: 1:35.36
σ: 6.57
Best Time: 1:29.01
Worst Time: 1:52.48
Individual Times:
1:32.19, 1:34.48, 1:31.82, 1:36.54, 1:40.35, 1:32.10, 1:38.68, (1:29.01), 1:38.75, 1:36.89, (1:52.48), 1:31.7

Pretty good for not solving mega in around 6 months


----------



## JasonK (Mar 26, 2013)

First 4x4 solve today:

*46.73* u' F' R' f' R f2 R f2 u' B F2 u' D' F2 B2 U2 F2 D f u2 F' U2 B' L u2 R F R' u f2 F u f' U u2 R' U' F2 D' u'

Did not feel fast at all... LL was F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' then N-perm, didn't even turn fast since I thought I was just warming up...


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 26, 2013)

First sub4 7x7 single - 3:47.52 
Previous best was 4:02.xy.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally learnt all the OLLs.


----------



## Yuxin Girl (Mar 26, 2013)

Today I am going to start doing my 3x3's with one hand and see how fast I can get, same on the QJ Pyraminx and will post here again to let you know how it goes.


----------



## uvafan (Mar 26, 2013)

lol avg5

Average of 5: 10.34
1. (14.64) B L R D2 U R B2 D' F' R U2 R D2 R2 L' D' R2 D B D' R2 U L B F'
2. (9.56) U L2 D' R' L' U' F' R' B2 D' B' U2 D' L F U' B R' D2 R L F' B2 R L2
3. 9.76 D2 F D2 U2 B F R2 L2 U2 D2 L R2 D R' L D B' R' D' R' F' L2 U F' B2
4. 11.11 U R2 B' U R U L' U2 D B R' F2 B2 U2 B L B' L R2 U2 R' F B' D2 U2
5. 10.15 F' U2 R2 D' U' R2 L F2 U' L' R B' L2 F U2 R' D' R' F2 R B2 D L R' B2


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 26, 2013)

Eli stahp it lol

lol anyway first session of the day, started off well so i decided to see where i'd end up after 100 solves, bunch of personal bests, not bad, probably my best session since the whole qqtimer EO fiasco lol, everything a PB i think except the single. sub 20 soon maybe finally?

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.46
worst time: 27.49

current avg5: 18.97 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 17.95 (σ = 1.04)

current avg12: 19.06 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 18.84 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 20.49 (σ = 2.20)
best avg100: 20.49 (σ = 2.20)

session avg: 20.49 (σ = 2.20)
session mean: 20.56


Spoiler



25.04, 19.07, 23.89, 20.66, (15.46), 24.55, 19.34, 21.61, 20.59, 21.18, 19.57, 24.38, 18.43, 20.26, 18.83, 20.45, 23.57, 18.06, 18.20, 20.91, 19.79, 24.31, 20.22, 16.32, 20.16, 23.19, 17.20, 19.55, 21.60, 21.49, 18.53, 23.60, 19.63, 18.48, 18.48, 19.14, 20.88, (25.58), 22.26, 21.20, (25.76), (27.44), 17.26, 24.78, 21.18, (15.77), 21.89, (27.49), 17.55, 18.54, 21.31, 19.42, 20.83, 21.58, 23.20, 19.47, 16.77, 25.41, 20.64, 19.65, 25.06, 19.07, (26.70), 25.28, 21.09, 21.89, 17.65, (15.71), 20.37, 20.87, 20.10, 20.42, 21.49, 23.82, 16.06, (15.86), 19.63, 22.27, 18.30, 22.98, 19.86, 18.19, 21.46, 18.85, 20.64, 20.18, 22.90, 19.17, 18.26, 19.28, 19.07, 21.38, (15.86), 18.78, 20.16, 18.28, 16.78, 19.31, 19.31, 22.00


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 26, 2013)

started jflysim yesterday evening. just got a sub 30


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 26, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 3.88
1. 3.57 R2 F' R2 F R' F2 U2 R F' 
2. 3.48 R2 U F R' F2 U' R F U 
3. 3.95 R U2 R F2 R U R2 U' R2 
4. (6.03) U' F R' U2 F' U R' F2 R 
5. 3.86 F R2 F R' F' R2 U F U' 
6. (2.50) U F' U' F U' F2 R2 F' R' 
7. 4.05 F U2 R' U R' U' F2 R' U' 
8. 4.69 U2 R' U' F2 U' R2 F' R' U' 
9. 3.83 F U' F' R U2 F' R' F' R2 
10. 2.84 U R' U2 F U2 F U F U' 
11. 3.99 R' F' U R2 F2 R' F R' F' U' 
12. 4.51 U2 R F' U2 R2 U' R U' R'


----------



## Lapinsavant (Mar 26, 2013)

2x2
Average of 5: 2.17
1. (3.47) U F R' U' R U2 R' U2 F U'
2. 1.64 R U' R F U2 F R2 F2 R2
3. (1.55) R' U R' U' F' U F R' U'
4. 3.24 R2 U2 R2 U F U' R' F' R
5. 1.62 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 U' R' U' 

+3.03avg12
+3.57avg50
+3.70avg100
+3.86session avg(300)


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't remember if I ever had a 100+ bowling game , but today I got 93, 162 ,180 so PB's by a lot.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 26, 2013)

Gigaminx:

13:01.78, (13:05.89), *12:08.74, (11:28.28), 12:16.62* = 12:29.05

Bold is 11:57.88 mo3

All are PB. By a lot.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2013)

8.18 fullstep real 3x3

D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B R2 D' L F' U R' B F2 D L U
cross: x y' D2 R' D F
F2L 1: U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
F2L 2: U' R U' R' L U' L'
F2L 3: U' R' U' R
F2L 4: R U R' U R U R'
OLL: U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
52/8.18 = 6.36 tps

on video, but my video editor keeps crashing whenever i open it.


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 26, 2013)

woot woot. 4x4x4 54.98 Average of 12
also 49.95 Mo3 and 50.80 Ao5



Spoiler: Times and Scrambles



Mar 26, 2013 3:33:21 PM	00:*58.09* F2 Uw B L Rw R' Uw' Fw' U2 Fw2 R Uw Fw2 Rw' R' F2 B2 L2 R2 Uw' Fw B L2 F' L U2 F' Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw Rw F2 Fw2 B Uw Fw' B
Mar 26, 2013 3:31:44 PM	00:*54.61* L' R' Fw2 Rw' U Uw' F' L R2 D' B L2 F' B' L2 D Rw2 B U' Uw' Rw2 B' R' U2 Rw D2 B Uw2 F Fw D Rw' Uw D F2 Uw2 L Rw U2 L'
Mar 26, 2013 3:29:35 PM	00:*56.58* F B2 Uw' R D' F' B2 D L Rw Fw' R' Uw' B' L' U' D' R' Fw2 R Fw2 R' F2 L2 Rw' U' B U2 B2 L2 Rw D2 Fw' Uw' L2 Fw' B2 Rw2 R' F'
Mar 26, 2013 3:24:05 PM	00:*59.76* B' D2 R' U2 Uw' Rw2 D' L2 U R' F' B2 D' B R Fw' Rw' B' R U' R' D2 B2 U D Rw2 Fw' U2 B U2 D F' Uw R2 U Uw D' F D' Fw2
Mar 26, 2013 3:20:11 PM	00*:55.86* F' U2 B' Rw2 Fw' U L2 U' Fw B2 Rw' U Uw' B2 L U' Uw2 F2 Fw Rw' U' B2 U' B2 D' R2 B' R U2 D' B R2 F B' L' Rw2 D Rw2 R D
Mar 26, 2013 3:18:18 PM	0*1:00.34* Fw' B D2 Rw B2 Uw2 F' Rw' F' B' L U' R2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B L Uw' F2 U L' Rw2 U Uw' F L U F Fw B2 D2 B Uw2 R2 B D L Rw' Uw'
Mar 26, 2013 3:16:41 PM	00:*52.87* Rw' Uw2 L R' B' L Rw' Fw U Uw2 F B2 Rw2 U2 B Uw F U Rw2 B Uw' F' L2 F L2 R' Fw2 B' R' Fw Rw2 D2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 B L2 Rw2 U' F'
Mar 26, 2013 3:13:32 PM	00:*51.53* Fw' U' B Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw2 U' Rw D B Uw' D2 B L' Uw' B D' Fw2 B' Uw2 Fw L Rw2 D' L U' D2 Fw2 B L' Fw B' L2 Rw' Fw2 R2 U' Uw' R2
Mar 26, 2013 3:11:09 PM	00:*59.59* D2 L2 Rw Uw2 L' Fw2 R2 B2 D' F' D F U2 Uw2 R Fw U F2 Fw' Uw' Fw Uw2 F2 Uw Rw' F Fw2 L' Rw R2 U' R2 F2 U Fw' B2 L2 Fw2 L' U'
Mar 26, 2013 12:05:20 PM	00:*51.67* R2 F2 L2 U2 B' R Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw' B R U' Uw' L F' Fw2 B L R' F' Uw F2 U' D Rw2 F D Fw' U Uw' Fw' B' Rw' U2 L U' L2 R F2
Mar 26, 2013 12:04:00 PM	00:*48.97* D' Rw2 R2 F Fw2 L' Rw' R Uw Fw2 B L U2 Rw' Fw Uw' D2 B L' U2 R2 Uw' Fw B U R2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw' D F' Rw2 B2 L' Fw R Uw' B'
Mar 26, 2013 12:02:40 PM	00:*49.20* U2 D' Rw' U2 Rw2 U Fw' U Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw' B2 R' U' Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw R' Uw' L2 R' B2 D L U F R' F Rw2 R' F R2 Fw2 L' Rw' R D' R


Two sub-50s. In a row .___.

[EDIT]
Barely beat it. 54.93 average of 12.



Spoiler: Time+/Scrambles



Average of 12: 54.93
1. 53.24 f D u2 r2 B' f L2 D B2 R' U' F L R' D' U2 r2 L2 F' L R' r2 u F2 B f2 R B' u L2 u B u f2 L D U2 r L2 U
2. 55.14 L r' D' F2 L R f' F2 r f' r2 B' r' R2 D2 f' u' F2 B f L r2 u2 B2 r2 B R' B L2 f' u2 U2 r' R' D f' R' r' f' F
3. 53.00 f B' U2 D' F' R F2 u D2 B' R2 u' D' R' r f' F D' F' u' B' r2 f' r2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 D2 U L' B' F2 L' u
4. 52.36 r' f' F' R' D2 F' L' D B2 F' R L' U2 u2 R' D R F' R2 L B r2 B' f D' u F' B2 f2 L2 R' D' L2 D' R2 F R u2 F f2
5. 1:00.02 F2 U' L' u2 r2 L2 u2 r' L' u R' u D' U' B2 f R' f B2 F2 D r2 R' D r' u2 f2 B' u' F' u' r u D' F2 R2 D L' F' R'
6. (1:01.97) B L U2 f' R2 r2 U2 B U2 L' U' r2 L B2 F2 D U R' F f' L2 R' F2 u' f' R B2 f R B' D' F' u B2 f D' f' L u' F
7. 58.06 U2 R' B2 u' B U2 u R' D2 F' U2 R2 f D2 f2 F' D' B2 D2 F2 u' f2 B2 D' L2 r' U' F2 L' B R2 r2 L' f' R2 r u' F U R'
8. 50.50 L' u R' U u2 f r U2 D' u' R2 B2 D' U R2 r2 f F' L D r' D2 R2 D' r2 f2 B2 u' f2 D' r u2 B2 F2 L F' U' f' F2 B2
9. 56.10 R' U F L2 B' f' R U2 L B r2 F2 L' r2 U' u R B2 U2 r2 u2 r F2 L' R f D' u2 F' D2 F' B2 R2 f' r U2 F L F D
10. 55.29 u' D2 r' L U F' B u U F2 f2 U2 L' F' R2 f U u2 B2 u F2 B' D R2 u2 r R' U' r F' L2 U r' F B2 L R2 D f u2
11. (43.54) r2 f2 U2 L' B L2 B2 f2 u' U' B' F2 f' R u' U' B D2 F' f' B' R f2 u2 F2 B2 u2 B' f' D' R2 f2 u B' r' f' U u2 D' r2
12. 55.59 r' U' R F' R2 D2 U' r F' D' r2 u B u r2 L2 U2 L2 B F' U r2 f2 L U r' L2 B2 U2 u' D f' F u L' R2 r' D R L2


----------



## Yuxin Girl (Mar 26, 2013)

well the Pyraminx took way longer to do with one day other than the 3x3, also I got my NEW 2x2 in the mail and memorized both algorithm to solve it faster. My sheng shou fell apart and I can not get it back together for anything, this new one however is called A Guo JIA Speed edition. if you want to know the 2 I use to solve it please let me know.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 27, 2013)

Square-1 ao12: 44.30. PB is like 43.9x or 43.8x. I got a 27.06 (barrel-barrel, no parity) which is PB. First sub-30. The 27 was part of a 35.91 ao5. It was like 27,33,35,39,43 or something. That avg in comp would place me 351st in the world.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 27, 2013)

FOINALLY YESH YESH!! YESH!!! SUB 13 AVERAGE OF 5 SUB 14 AVERAGE OF 12 OH YEAH YESH FOINALLY!!!!!! DO WORK SON!!! YEEESSS!


----------



## JasonK (Mar 27, 2013)

Sub-1:40 

*1:39.04* B' d2 F D d b2 B' D2 f2 b' U R2 B' D' r2 f d r F b' D d2 R' D b' L2 U L l b' R2 F D2 b2 R2 b2 D r' U' b' d' r2 l f2 F' B d' u2 r l2 R' b B2 d R f2 u' r' u' R'

Not an easy scramble, but solved soooo smoothly


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2013)

Destroyed my previous *20x20x20 supercube* PB: *1:27:31.312*

10232 moves, 1.95 moves/sec (compare to last time: 11069 moves, 1.61 moves/sec).

Rough splits:
- Edges done after 8:55
- White center done after ~20 minutes (forgot this split)
- Yellow center done after 32:08
- 3rd center done after 43:23
- 4th center done after 1:03:23
- 5th center done after 1:19:21
- Last center done at 1:27:31


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 27, 2013)

Most of the 3x3x3 accomplishments seem to be people hitting sub 10 (congrats), but I'm barely sub-30, so this mini-session was pretty good for me...

Re-lubed my Guhong 2 and did a quick 22 solves:

22/22 (no DNFs), average 25.83
slowest - 30.26
best - 21.26 (somewhere in my top 10 times)
best 5 - 23.85
best 12 - 25.58 (PB)

Now I'm off to work on my lookahead!


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 27, 2013)

B2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L B2 L U L' R2 F D2 F' L2 B2 R' D

x2 U' F' R' F' D' F2 //EOLINE (6,6)
U R' U R U2 R U R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // RIGHT (16,22)
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U' L' U L //LEFT (12,34)
U y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //DONE (11,45)
View at alg.garron.us

45 HTM / 13.55 = 3.32 TPS

yay new PB by like .2 seconds =D lolol


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok... my first ever timed pyraminx solve. Before this I've mostly solved by intuition and luck I think. 29.66... I know... must be real slow but I have no idea.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Mar 27, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.75 (8.99 avg5)
1. 11.74 D2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L U' B D' L U B U R B' R2 D2 F B' R' F2 U2 D' B'
2. 9.21 F' L2 R' F2 U D' R' U2 L' U' F2 B R2 B R' F U L2 R D U F' B U' F' 
3. 8.54 B' F' D U' F' L' F' D2 F2 B2 D B' L2 U' D F B' U2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 D' L'
4. 8.27 R U D' R2 D2 F2 B' U' R' U B2 U D2 B' U2 R' F2 U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L' B F2
5. 9.23 F B2 U' D' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' L' R2 U' D' B2 L2 U D R2 D2 B2 L B' D U2
6. 10.85 D F L' R2 D' U R2 L U' B2 L R2 U' R' D' B F' R U2 F2 L' U2 B2 F D
7. 10.93 R2 L2 D B D' F' U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U R L' B' R2 U D2 R' U' L2 F2 B U'
8. (8.13) D L R U2 F' D' U F' D2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B U R2 B U2 F2 R' D2 B' R' L2 D2
9. (12.76) F' L F R' L' D' B2 D2 B F2 D B' F2 D R L' B2 U B D2 B D2 U' F2 R2
10. 10.01 U' D' F R' F B2 U2 B' R2 L U' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 D2 F2 R' L2 B R2 F' R U'
11. 9.49 B' L R' D F2 R' B' L' R' D U' L B' L' D2 F U' D' B2 F R2 B R2 L2 F'
12. 9.20 L' D2 F L B' D F' U' B2 F' L2 D' F' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L R U' L2 F B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 27, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok... my first ever timed pyraminx solve. Before this I've mostly solved by intuition and luck I think. 29.66... I know... must be real slow but I have no idea.



easy method: solve tips, solve D layer, if you didnt get an LL skip, do z then solve the D layer again. repeat (or just learn the LL algs, theres only 5 I think, and they are all less than 10 moves)


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 27, 2013)

2.10 2x2 avg5. 2nd best evar. Woot woot


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 27, 2013)

the best being on ttw a week or so ago?


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 28, 2013)

45.84 megaminx PB single
I was half-asleep during the solve, until I finished Oll at 38 and was left with an A perm. I got so nervous that the A perm took me 7 seconds...


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 28, 2013)

2x2x2 - 7x7x7 Rally:
Total - 57:39.83
2x2x2 - 10.89 - Good
3x3x3 - 43.24 - 15 seconds slower than usual
4x4x4 - 3:23.66 - 20 seconds slower than usual
5x5x5 - 8:47.53 - PB I think
6x6x6 - 15:31.32 - 3 minutes slower than usual
7x7x7 - 29:03.19 - PB by 6 minutes

Under 1 hour!


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 28, 2013)

PB average of 12: 17.09

15.93, 15.75, 17.50, 16.75, 18.68, 17.82, 14.12, 18.13, 15.55, 17.59, DNF, 17.19


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2013)

PB single

16.86 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L' R2 U2 F' D' U2 L B' R2


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 28, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> the best being on ttw a week or so ago?



Nah, I don't count ttw, the scrambles on there are too dumb.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 28, 2013)

2x2 Average of 12: 2.162

:tu


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 28, 2013)

At the airport yesterday: 
Got a 23.xx ao5 (23,23,22,27,23) PB for sure. 
I might have tied my 5x5 PB not sure. 
4x4 within 4 seconds of PB.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 28, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> PB single
> 
> 16.86 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L' R2 U2 F' D' U2 L B' R2


Epic :0


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Epic :0



But I got the scramble from somewhere else, it was a troll scramble, so decided on not counting that as PB anyway


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 28, 2013)

37:48.832 42/42 cubes
Best time: 37:48.832
6541 moves at 2.88 moves/sec
54 per cube
Qcube marathon, I normally average 30 at jfly. I hate that you can't shift + move for wide move. My Hands really died somewhere in the middle and I made so many mistakes. solves were between 20 seconds and 2 minutes


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 28, 2013)

PB Megaminx avg5. So dumb -_-
1:49.01 (1:46.84) 1:58.87 (2:05.67) 2:01.78= 1:56.55


----------



## Julian (Mar 28, 2013)

12.87 OH single 
F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' U F' L' F' D L2 R2 U' B'

y2 F U R x' U' L' x (D' U')
z U R' U2 R' U
R' x U' R U
z' U R' U R2 U R'
R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## emolover (Mar 29, 2013)

First 4x4 solve of the day, 41.65. Would have been a PB if I didn't lock up the A perm.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 29, 2013)

36.40 sq-1 ao5 PB and 26.92 PB single. 

Non cubing accomplishment: successfully downloaded antivirus software on grandmother's computer.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 29, 2013)

I could have gotten sub 2 on 4x4 if I didn't have a gigantic pop on R perm


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 29, 2013)

At last, 100 sub13 
number of times: 148/148 
best time: 9.21 
worst time: 16.38 
best mo3: 10.74 (σ = 0.54) 
best avg5: 11.17 (σ = 0.36) 
best mo10: 12.08 (σ = 0.93) 
best avg12: 12.04 (σ = 0.99) so close 
best avg50: 12.62 (σ = 0.90)
best avg100: 12.98 (σ = 1.06) PB, SUB13 
best mo100: 12.97 (σ = 1.28) Even better  
session avg: 13.03 (σ = 1.09) 
session mean: 13.00 

9.xx - 2 
10.xx - 10 
11.xx - 20 
12.xx - 36 
13.xx - 45 
14.xx - 26 
15.xx - 8 
16.xx - 1 

Too many 14s
Probably last session with 2-look sunes.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 29, 2013)

PB 2x2 Avg 5! Sub 3! 

Average of 5: 2.93
1. (2.67) U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R U' 
2. 2.75 F U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 
3. 2.75 F U F2 R2 F' R' F U' R U' 
4. (4.77) U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' R U 
5. 3.30 R U' R' F R2 F R F2 U2


----------



## already1329 (Mar 29, 2013)

11.55 average of 5. (PB)


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 29, 2013)

already1329 said:


> 11.55 average of 5. (PB)



You bet me by 0.03 
Congrats! 
You use full CMLL right?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 29, 2013)

6.96 ao12 2x2.


----------



## Hershey (Mar 29, 2013)

3x3 OH
Average of 5: 13.88
1. 13.49 D' U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R' U R2 B' D2 R' D2 U' B' U' 
2. 14.41 F2 L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 L' F2 U L' U' R2 B' F' L' B' R F 
3. (15.18) B2 R' B2 D2 L F2 D2 R D2 R2 U2 F L2 R' U R' D L B U2 F 
4. (12.43) U' B' R' L2 U D2 F2 L U' F U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B' 
5. 13.74 B' D' B2 R D2 R' L2 D' L B' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 B2 R'


----------



## already1329 (Mar 29, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> You bet me by 0.03
> Congrats!
> You use full CMLL right?



Thanks! I still have to learn 4 D (bowtie) CMLL algs.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Second accomplishment today xd
Learnt sune cases (cmll). So now I use full cmll


----------



## KCuber (Mar 29, 2013)

PB 6x6 Average

Average of 5: 2:30.83
1. 2:30.26 R' F2 D B U R F' U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 D' F2 L2
2. 2:30.80 L2 F D2 L D2 R' F R' D' R F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L2
3. 2:31.43 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 R D2 F' D' F L U2 B2 D' L U
4. (2:39.91) D R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 D U' L' D2 L' D2 R F D' R B'
5. (2:28.76) F2 R' 2R' U2 2B2 3R 2R' D' 3U L' R D2 B' 3U2 2L 2R' 2B 2D' 2F' 3U2 3R2 D' 2L2 2F' U' D2 2F2 3U2 2F2 R2 3F2 2B 2F' L2 2B 3F' 3U R D 3F 3R' 2D D' 3R' 3F' F 3R 2L2 B R' 3F2 U' R2 2B2 B2 L 2F' D2 2B 2R2 R 3U2 2F L2 2R R2 3U R' 3R D' 2U F2 2R' 3F2 2R 2F2 3F' 2R' L' 3R 

The first 4 scrambles were the last 4 scrambles from weekly comp


----------



## timeless (Mar 29, 2013)

OH Average of 12: 28.81 
1. 23.23 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D B R2 B2 F' U' R' D' R2 B F2 2. 25.54 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R B2 D2 F D U F L2 B L D2 L2 B 3. 37.07 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 L2 F D B' R' B2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 4. 32.75 B F U2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 R' B' L U' L D B' D L2 D2 5. 29.18 R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D B' L' F' L' D L B' F R2 F 6. 31.39 R L2 D' R F U D' B' U2 R L2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 7. (40.96) F' U' R2 B R' U' D' B' R' B R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 8. 27.90 U2 L2 U L' B U' F2 D2 R' U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 9. 28.66 F U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' R2 D' R' B D2 R F R U' F2 D2 10. (20.81) B R2 F D' L2 F' D L2 U B2 R L' B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' 11. 23.92 12. 28.44 B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D' L' D F D2 U2 B2 D2 U'



timeless said:


> *OH AO5: 25.81*
> _OH AO12: 29.32_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 29, 2013)

4:39.32
5x5 ao5
5:42.64
4:46.32
4:24.26
4:26.50
4:45.14
The 4:24 is a PB.


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 29, 2013)

sub-15 3x3 solves: 13.65, 14.xx 
But I'm still at 20s and 21s


----------



## emolover (Mar 30, 2013)

19:53.98 2-8 relay!!!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2013)

3x3 sim

18.73 avg5
21.53 avg12


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 30, 2013)

3x3 Pbs Ao5 and Ao12

Ao5 - 13.16
Times : 13.25, (19.42), (11.31), 12.20, 14.04,

Ao12 - 14.35
Times : 12.98, 15.49, 15.59, 15.84, 13.76, 14.62, 15.68, 13.25, (19.42), (11.31), 12.20, 14.04,


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 30, 2013)

second sub3 in 6x6, 2:57.04, in nothing but my underpants too :3

and yup, it's a PB. Because breaking PBs fully clothed is too mainstream.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 30, 2013)

4.40 LL avg of 5
4.86 LL Avg of 12


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 30, 2013)

2x2x2 PB Ao5, Ao12, Ao100

best avg5: 4.45 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 4.88 (σ = 0.55)
bestt avg100: 5.39 (σ = 0.76)



Spoiler: times



4.19, 5.20, 5.04, 3.92, 6.15, 5.87, (7.26), 6.63, 6.15, 5.29, 6.64, 5.86, 5.77, 4.12, 5.65, 4.17, 4.73, 5.01, 5.99, 6.22, (8.95), 7.16, 4.27, 5.33, 4.72, 6.37, 5.14, 5.37, 3.71, 5.93, 5.44, 5.05, 4.82, 5.71, (2.17), 6.92, 6.02, 5.80, 5.64, 4.97, 5.34, 6.18, 4.72, 6.01, 5.05, 4.56, 5.41, (3.40), 5.37, 4.78, 5.05, 3.53, 5.10, 5.27, 6.22, 5.03, 6.18, (8.55), 4.81, 5.82, 4.86, 6.37, 4.64, 5.41, 6.00, 4.84, 5.91, (2.61), 5.61, 4.83, 4.10, 4.73, 5.30, 6.24, 4.77, 5.98, (7.54), 5.03, 3.98, 5.99, 5.65, 5.96, 5.33, 4.47, 5.63, 7.10, (3.21), 4.89, 5.21, 6.29, 6.31, 5.07, 5.23, 5.14, (7.44), 5.50, 6.19, 5.90, 5.03, (3.44)



WitTwo V1, Ortega.
First sub-4.5 Ao5, sub-5 Ao12, and sub-5.5 Ao100  could chop down some of those counting sevens, I feel. A fair number of lucky solves, though 



Spoiler: scrambles for best ao5



48. 3.40 F R F2 U2 F' U2 R U' F' (finished layer)
49. 5.37 U' R F' U R2 U2 R' F2 R (two move layer, should've been sub-5 really)
50. 4.78 U R' U F2 R' U' R2 U (normal solve)
51. 5.05 U R U2 F' R' U2 R F2 (same)
52. 3.53 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' (oll skip for x2 y U R U' R2 then adj-adj, actually cancels but i didn't realise this )


----------



## etshy (Mar 30, 2013)

Av5 PB and Av12 PB in one session  
Rubik's cube
Mar 30, 2013 3:30:09 PM - 3:49:00 PM

Mean: 25.64
Average: 25.44
Best time: 20.71
Median: 25.19
Worst time: 32.54
Standard deviation: 3.55

Best average of 5: 22.28
8-12 - (20.71) 23.52 21.60 (24.09) 21.72

Best average of 12: 25.44
1-12 - 28.25 25.39 (32.54) 25.03 29.56 25.35 29.92 (20.71) 23.52 21.60 24.09 21.72

1. 28.25 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L B' F L' U2 F2 U L U' B' U'
2. 25.39 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' F U B L' F2 L2 U' F' D' U'
3. 32.54 U F2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 B R' D L2 B L U2 R2 D'
4. 25.03 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 L B' F D' F2 L' D' B' F
5. 29.56 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 F R2 B' D' B2 D R U2 B2 D' L2
6. 25.35 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L' D' B F U' R2 F' U2 F' L'
7. 29.92 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F R L' D' F' D F2 D2 R D' U'
8. 20.71 U L2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 D F2 L F' D2 R' U2 F U2
9. 23.52 D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R' D2 F2 U' R D F' D B
10. 21.60 R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 D L' F' R' F2 D F2 U B' R2 B
11. 24.09 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R' U L2 B F2 U' F L2 D' B' F' L'
12. 21.72 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' B' D' L F' U2 L' D2 U2 L' U'

Edit : Just broke the av12 again  24.55


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 30, 2013)

40.87 4x4 Redux PB


----------



## Renslay (Mar 30, 2013)

Hoooray, new PBs! I did 50 solves today.

Best: 12.11
Worst: 18.59
STD: 1.49 (Probably my best STD ever...)

Average of 5: *14.48*
Times: 14.57 (12.68) (17.62) 13.81 15.06

Average of 12: *15.08*
Times: 15.32 15.16 15.48 15.63 14.57 (12.68) (17.62) 13.81 15.06 16.89 13.83 15.04

Average of 50: *15.83*

I am finally sub16! Sub15 is close!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 30, 2013)

3.71 Pyra avg5 and 4.83 avg12 on ttw


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2013)

8.36 Clock avg12, would've been sub 8 if there weren't that many counting 8s.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 30, 2013)

Yay! Sub-40 on square-1! Took about 2 weeks. 
38.86 ao12. 34.47 ao5 in there. 
Dropped 36 seconds in 48 days.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Mar 30, 2013)

Did 4x4 teamblind: 6:45.82 min


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 30, 2013)

1:00.21 megaminx PB single


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 30, 2013)

8.56 3x3 single 
CMLL skip, LC PB


----------



## Lid (Mar 30, 2013)

Finally sub20 in competition today & a good single: 15.28/19.22

That's good for an old man like me


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 30, 2013)

3x3, without skip's. 
*Avg of 5: 8.90*
1. 8.49 U' D B2 F' L B R L F U F' D R2 L B R2 B2 U2 D F B R' D' U2 R 
2. 8.77 U R' D' F' L B2 L F2 B L' D2 U2 R U' D B L' R2 U2 F L2 F2 U D R 
3. (10.20) D' R' L2 F' D R' L U' D' R2 U2 D' B2 R' F B L2 F L' D2 L' B' F' R2 B2 
4. 9.44 L U2 R U' R2 B' R U' B' U2 D2 R D B U2 D2 B U2 B' L' F D U' B' R2 
5. (8.41) R F R2 B' F' U D2 B' U' B R' L D2 F2 D' R' U2 R B' D L' B2 R' F L

*Avg of 12: 9.75*
1. 10.30 B' U' D' R' L2 F2 B' L2 F2 D2 R' L2 B D2 B R' D' L2 F U L B' L2 D' U 
2. 8.49 U' D B2 F' L B R L F U F' D R2 L B R2 B2 U2 D F B R' D' U2 R 
3. 8.77 U R' D' F' L B2 L F2 B L' D2 U2 R U' D B L' R2 U2 F L2 F2 U D R 
4. 10.20 D' R' L2 F' D R' L U' D' R2 U2 D' B2 R' F B L2 F L' D2 L' B' F' R2 B2 
5. 9.44 L U2 R U' R2 B' R U' B' U2 D2 R D B U2 D2 B U2 B' L' F D U' B' R2 
6. (8.41) R F R2 B' F' U D2 B' U' B R' L D2 F2 D' R' U2 R B' D L' B2 R' F L 
7. (13.16) D2 L2 F2 B L2 U D2 R L' F R2 L2 U' D F2 U R U2 R2 U2 D' R' U2 B R2 
8. 11.19 B2 D B' U2 D' F' L' U2 L R2 B F2 R' L D' B2 R U' D' B2 R L2 D' F2 L' 
9. 9.64 L2 B' D' U R2 F' U2 L' F' B' U' R D L2 U B2 R B' U R D2 U L' R2 B 
10. 11.18 F2 U2 B R2 B2 F D2 F2 B2 L' D2 L' F' B' L' F L R F R2 L2 F' B2 L' B' 
11. 9.64 D2 U B' R2 U' D R F' U F' L2 D' F2 L R F L' F2 R L B' U' F' B L' 
12. 8.64 B2 R' L2 F' B2 L F' B R' B F2 L2 U2 D2 B' F' R2 D2 B R' L' D2 R2 L2 U2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 30, 2013)

2.79 2x2 solve. R U' R' then H oll


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## emolover (Mar 30, 2013)

10.25 comp single, would have been sub 10 if James haven't bumped into me. 41.8x 4x4 single but I explodes the cube next solve which made the average ****.


----------



## Mal (Mar 31, 2013)

New PB on 4x4: 55.83
Second sub 1 ever!
My old PB was 58.34 with OLL Parity.
This one had easy centers, edges, F2L was fairly easy, T OLL and Y perm for PLL.


----------



## youngcuber1 (Mar 31, 2013)

New Pb on 3x3 22.23


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 31, 2013)

First sub-10:
9.96 L2 U2 D R' U L2 B' D2 L D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 
ZZ
OLL skip into a T-Perm 

This session is literally the first time I've gotten even a sub-15 ao12. Ah inconsistency...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Went to my first competition (was over 2 days, day before yesterday and today).

First Round - 23.xx average (Yay! Especially when I was aiming for 26.xx average) with sub-20 single (19.xx)

Top 30 were to go to Round 2, I was placed 31 lol. But on the next day some people didn't turn up so I had a chance to go to Round 2

Second Round - 27.xx average (fail)

First solve was 31 something cause of nerves
Second solve was DNF. It wasn't my fault  The timer stopped (maybe some defect)

I also got another sub-20 single (18.xx) yay. The other 2 solves were 25 and 25. If I hadn't got DNF I would have got at least a 25.xx average.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Where is your WCA profile?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 31, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.109
1. 1.328 U2 F' R F' R' F2 U2 F' R' 
2. 2.215 U F2 R U' F2 U' F' R U 
3. 2.949 R U' R U2 R U' R2 F' U 
4. (1.020) U2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F R U' 
5. 1.149 F' R U' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
6. 3.513 F2 U2 R' F' U' F U2 F' U' 
7. (3.659) F2 U2 F U' R U' R U R2 
8. 2.122 R U F2 U2 R2 F' U R' U2 
9. 2.770 R U2 F' U2 R' F' U' F U2 
10. 1.703 U F' R2 F' U' R U' R2 U' 
11. 2.255 U' F R' U2 R F2 U2 F' R 
12. 1.089 F2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 R' U' 

First 5 solves make a 1.564 average of 5. Could've been a sub 2 average without the counting 3.5 ;_____;


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Where is your WCA profile?



None, will get a profile and an ID as soon as competition results are updated, which may take 3-7 days.

Oh, and forgot:

2x2: fail

I didn't even have a 2x2, and even then I registered. I solved a 2x2 for the first time on comp day. Cutoff was 15 seconds, first 4 solves were all sup-10, and then last solve was 5.33 lol 3 first layer corners were already solved and PLL skip.

OH: fail

I didn't practice, and I decided to register for OH 2 days before the comp haha. Cut-off was 55 seconds. First solve was 1:08, next solve was 57. It was bye-bye after two solves. I didn't even bother to get them on video.

I cared only about 3x3 2H, which I'm satisfied with. Will upload the 2 sub-20 singles and the 5.33 2x2 single later today.

The results are on cubecomps.com, it was the CMI Fiesta Open.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 31, 2013)

Megaminx:

1:51.97, 1:38.32, 1:58.01, 1:44.68, 1:47.74, 1:39.97, (2:49.00), 2:07.22, 2:02.04, 1:41.36, (1:26.66), 1:43.21,

1:49 avg12, 1:26 single

First sub-1:50 avg12..stupid counting sup-2s


----------



## Iggy (Mar 31, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Megaminx:
> 
> 1:51.97, 1:38.32, 1:58.01, 1:44.68, 1:47.74, 1:39.97, (2:49.00), 2:07.22, 2:02.04, 1:41.36, (1:26.66), 1:43.21,
> 
> ...



lol you beat my PB single.  You're improving fast


----------



## TP (Mar 31, 2013)

Went to my first competition yesterday.

*Pyraminx*: 5.09 single 13.xx avg

*3x3:* ~25 single and 26.x avg

*4x4:* ~1:42 and 1:44.88 singles, no avg (stupid 1:30 cutoff)


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my first sub-6 ao5 and sub-7 ao12 for 2x2!


----------



## Username (Mar 31, 2013)

3x3 ao100 18.59


----------



## Renslay (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally, *sub15* reached in 3x3!

Average of 5: *13.85*
Times: (12.96) 13.91 14.07 (14.79) 13.57

Average of 12: *14.55*
Times: 13.68 (12.96) 13.91 14.07 14.79 13.57 16.88 14.83 (17.99) 15.04 14.16 14.52

Hoooray!
I would like to thank 5BLD, who taught some tricks and ispired me.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 31, 2013)

Solved a skewb. No timed solves yet.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 31, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Solved a skewb. No timed solves yet.



What method?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.54
1. 3.32 R2 U' F U' F2 U2 F' U R 
2. (0.98) F2 R U2 R F R' U' F' U' 
3. 2.70 U2 F' R U2 F' R2 U' F' R' U' 
4. (3.55) U2 F' R F U F' U2 R U' 
5. 2.44 F' U2 R U' F U2 F' U2 R' U2 
6. 3.25 R F2 R U F U' F2 U' R2 U 
7. 3.02 F R F' U2 R2 U' R2 F R' 
8. 1.22 R F' R' F U' R2 U' F R' 
9. 3.02 F R F R' F' R2 F2 U2 R' 
10. 2.00 R' U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R' F 
11. 2.03 F' U R U R F2 U' R2 U 
12. 2.44 F' R' F' R U' R2 F R U2

Woo spacebar...


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 31, 2013)

8.84 3x3 sim single on hi-games


----------



## danfresh666 (Mar 31, 2013)

first sub-20 avg of 5. 19.88 and sub 22 average of 12 with 21.96, i love roux


----------



## Renslay (Mar 31, 2013)

New PB single: *10.16*
Damn, sub10 is so close!


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 31, 2013)

CMLLs 
Everything is ao5 


Spoiler



A1 - HE HE 
A2 - 1.01 - TPS 12.87 (0.93 mo3) 
A6 - 1.06 - TPS 15.09 (sub1 single) 

B1 - 0.53 - TPS 13.21 Slow, I can sub0.4 this 
B2 - 1.26 - TPS 10.32 I don't like this alg, I though I was doing it slower 
B3 - 0.96 - TPS 8.33 
B4 - 0.99 - TPS 8.08 
B5 - 0.77 - TPS 9.09 
B6 - 1.46 - TPS 7.53 One of most uncomfortable

C1 - 0.66 - TPS 10.60 I never could do sune fastly :/ 
C2 - 1.03 - TPS 7.77 
C3 - 0.94 - TPS 8.51 
C4 - 1.30 - TPS 10.00 
C5 - 0.68 - TPS 10.29 
C6 - 1.52 - TPS 7.24 Slow

D1 - 1.02 - TPS 14.71 
D2 - 0.86 - TPS 10.47 
D3 - 0.81 - TPS 12.79 
D4 - 0.74 - TPS 10.81 
D5 - 0.98 - TPS 8.16 Lefty alg 
D6 - 1.06 - TPS 9.43 I think I will change this alg 

E1 - 1.63 - TPS 7.98 Slow, I need new alg
E2 - 0.94 - TPS 10.64 
E3 - 1.06 - TPS 8.49 
E4 - 0.89 - TPS 12.36 
E5 - 0.84 - TPS 10.71 
E6 - 0.47 - TPS 12.77 

F1 - 1.63 - TPS 9.20 I can't do this alg well, I have to find another 
F2 - 1.24 - TPS 7.26 I will change maybe
F3 - 0.86 - TPS 9.30 
F4 - 1.09 - TPS 10.09 So slow 
F5 - 0.65 - TPS 12.31 
F6 - 1.55 - TPS 7.10 Must change 

G1 - 0.87 - TPS 11.49 Slow
G2 - 1.42 - TPS 9.15 Should have been faster 
G3 - 1.16 - TPS 9.48 It's not comfortable, but it's one of my favourites xD single 9.97 
G4 - 1.59 - TPS 8.18 
G5 - 1.36 - TPS 8.09 
G6 - 1.04 - TPS 9.62 

H1 - 0.92 - TPS 11.96 Slow
H2 - 1.24 - TPS 8.87 Slow
H3 - 1.45 - TPS 8.97 Slow 
H6 - 1.07 - TPS 13.08 


*Statistics:*
Fastest alg: E6 - 0.47 
Slowest alg: E1 i F1 - 1.63 
Best TPS: A6 - 15.09 
Worst TPS: F6 - 7.1 
Average time: 1.09 
Average TPS: 10.3 

*Comment - Interval - Number of algs*
Fast - <0.00 , 0.49> - 2 (skip and F R U R' U' F', "it's something" xD) 
Good - <0.50 , 0,99> - 19 
So close - <1.00 , 1.09> - 9 
Can be - <1.10 , 1.49> - 9 
To change or to make faster - <1.50 , 1.99> - 5 
LOL XD - <2.00 , ∞) - 0


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2013)

36.18 4x4 single

3rd fastest ever.

edit: (36.18), 43.26, 39.48, 43.37, (45.66) = 42.04 PB avg5


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 36.18 4x4 single
> 
> 3rd fastest ever.
> 
> edit: (36.18), 43.26, 39.48, 43.37, (45.66) = 42.04 PB avg5



What are your PBs?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> What are your PBs?



35.99 single, 42.04 avg5, 43.31 (I think) avg12


----------



## Akiro (Mar 31, 2013)

danfresh666 said:


> first sub-20 avg of 5. 19.88 and sub 22 average of 12 with 21.96, i love roux



Have u finished learning ur CMLLs?


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 31, 2013)

Started practicing yau 4x4 a week ago (last time I practiced 4x4 was in december). My best results so far is:
Ao12: 1:46.63
Ao5: 1:43.93
Single: 1:28.43

All of it beats my old PBs by almost 10 seconds each.

Also 3:07.77 OH 4x4 single PB with OLL-parity.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 1, 2013)

Pyra:
5.40 single
9.85 avg5
10.61 avg12

What's the equivalent of sub-20, sub-12 and sub-10 on Pyra?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd say something like sub-10, sub-5, sub-4. Not totally sure on that though, and there is a lot more variation in pyra than in 3x3.


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 1, 2013)

sub twenty five 3x3 ao100 (24.20 seconds), sub-20 non-lucky (17.61 seconds), and new PB single (15.47 seconds).


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 1, 2013)

yay sub-14 on 3x3x3 now
PBs:


Spoiler: Average of 100: 13.63



1. 12.61 D' F' D L' F' R2 L F' U' F' B2 L' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D F' B U F D2 B2 U
2. 15.04 L' U2 D B' L D B' D F L2 R2 U F R U F2 D U2 B R' L F U F' U
3. 13.19 R2 F' R D2 B' L' B2 D U F D U F2 D' F' D F' L U' B' F R2 B' D2 L'
4. 14.35 R L D2 U2 F L B' F' D U F2 L2 B D F R2 F' D2 B R' B2 D2 L' F2 L2
5. 14.57 D' B' U2 D2 R' U' F2 L2 B' R D' L2 U2 B' F' L U' L2 D F L R F' R2 L2
6. 14.55 R2 B F R' L B D B2 R2 F D' B D' L' B2 L2 F R F2 B' L2 R F' D' B'
7. 13.57 F2 R U B2 R' B R2 D' L B2 F L R D' F' U' B2 F2 L U R2 D' U R U'
8. 13.58 R2 L' B U F D F2 L' U2 B F' U' R2 B2 F2 L U B' D2 F D2 R' B2 R' D
9. 14.62 D F' D F2 R2 L B2 F L U' R2 U' B' L U' R B' F2 R2 D' U L R D' B'
10. 12.14 R2 U L' D F R D' R2 B U2 F' B2 R2 D2 L' R D' U2 R' B' R' U D' R' B
11. 13.66 B' R D F L' F B' R2 L2 D' F' R' F2 R U' R D' B U' D2 L' D R D U2
12. 14.50 U' F2 U D2 B' U2 L' F B2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' R' B' F' U B' U' D L2 B D2 F'
13. 14.35 L' F U2 D B' F R B2 D2 B' L B2 F' U B' D F D' U F R' U B' R2 B
14. 13.89 D F' B2 R2 F L' R' D' F' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D B F' L F' B U' L F' L2
15. 11.77 B2 L2 U B2 L2 R U' F2 D B L2 B2 F U D' L2 B2 L' D B U B2 R2 D' L2
16. 11.75 D' L2 F' B2 D' U2 R2 L B R L U D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' U' B F' R' D' F'
17. 13.73 L2 U' L R U' B2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F D B2 F' L2 F' L' R U F U F B2 U
18. 13.63 L2 B D' F R L' B2 D' R U' R2 B' L D' F D2 U2 B2 D2 L U D2 B' F2 U
19. 12.19 U' R' U R' F D F R F' B2 D F L B2 R' D2 L R' U2 D L R D' L2 B2
20. 14.69 L U2 D2 L' B2 F R' L' F' L U L B L2 B L B' L2 U2 B' L2 F D B R2
21. 13.98 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' R D U2 L' R2 D F2 R' L U L' F' D' B' F D2 B2 U F'
22. 13.17 B2 D2 R' D U' F' B' L2 F' U' D2 R2 F' U R' F' L' B2 L' D' R' F R D L'
23. 15.06 L' R B' F2 U2 L2 R F D2 B F U' F' D B2 D2 U B R' L D R' U L2 D'
24. 13.79 F' U' B F L D2 R D' R2 U' F R U L B L D' B2 D F2 U' R' L B2 R'
25. 11.94 R2 D F L2 B2 D B' R2 F' B2 U D2 L2 U' D' B2 U' D2 B' L R' D' U2 R F2
26. 12.45 D F2 B R D2 B R D R2 U L U L2 U' L F2 B' U R2 U' F' B2 R' B D2
27. 10.49 D' L' B' L2 D' F' U2 F2 B2 U' R D' F' L D2 R2 F2 R' B U' R2 F2 R' F2 B2
28. 13.67 L D2 R L2 F U' F2 B U2 D2 B R2 U B2 L R' U2 D' L U' R L D' B2 D
29. 15.14 B' F2 L R' B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L' F D R B U' D2 L2 U D2 R' F' R U' L B2
30. 14.26 U2 L F L' B R U' D2 B R D' L2 R2 B2 D U L2 B2 L' D' B2 F' D' F2 U'
31. 11.83 R2 U D' L' F2 U D F' D F2 L' B2 F D' U L' D2 L U' B2 L2 D F B L
32. 13.40 U D' L2 R2 F' D L R F' L' U' R2 D2 B' D' B2 U' B R U' R' F' U F2 L
33. 12.65 R F2 U F R2 D2 B D2 U2 F' L2 D' B2 U2 D2 R U' L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R' F D2
34. 15.19 R' L U2 D' B' D' L' R F2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 B' L' B' F D' U' F' L' F2 R2 D2
35. 12.85 U2 F2 U' D2 F' U' B U R' L F L D' L B2 R' F' R' F L B' D R L F2
36. 13.69 B2 U2 B2 R F' B2 L R' B' L' B' F' R U D B' D2 U2 R2 U2 L' U R2 B F2
37. 15.62 B' R L U2 D2 L2 U L' R' U F' U D' L F R' F' U2 L2 R2 U' R D F' R
38. 14.28 R2 B' D R2 F' L' B' D B L F' R' L D F D B' F U' B R2 D2 R' U2 L'
39. 10.70 D2 U2 R' D' U' F2 U R U L2 B' L D2 L' R' B' F D' B' R U L' R' U L2
40. 14.36 U2 L R2 B2 D' R' B D R L' B' D L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 F B' D L
41. 15.82 L2 D' R D' U2 R2 L F D2 R' F B2 U2 L R' D2 L2 R2 B' R D L' R' U2 F
42. 14.37 L' D' R2 D' U R F L D2 L F2 R L D' F R D' U R U R' F' U B2 U
43. 14.08 D U' R' U B2 R' U' D' L' U F2 U2 D F2 R B L' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F R L
44. 13.56 L D2 F2 B2 L2 R' D2 F R U D R B2 R L U' L2 F' R' F' U' L2 D2 U2 L
45. 14.35 B2 D L U2 D2 B2 F' L' R B2 F' R F U2 R B L D' U' B' L2 U' F U D2
46. 11.65 F' L2 F' L' R' F' B L' F2 R2 D L' U' R L' F2 L U' F2 U' F B2 R U F2
47. 16.05 D F' D B F' R L U2 B' D' U' R D2 B D' R' B' L D2 L2 D2 B D2 L' D2
48. 11.21 B' U B' L D U' F D2 B L R2 F U L B' R' F2 L2 R2 F2 D L B2 F2 D'
49. 14.56 U2 L' D2 U R2 U' L2 R B F L' B L U2 R D' U2 F' U B R' L' D2 R U'
50. 13.29 U' B R U' B' U B U B' D B R' B D U2 F2 R' U' B' F2 R B L2 F L'
51. 13.55 D B F2 R F L B' D2 U2 R2 F' D U L2 B' R2 B R' F' B2 U F2 L R' F
52. 14.74 F2 L2 U F' L2 R' B' F2 U2 D' L2 B' L2 R' U2 D B' D L2 U' D2 R2 L F2 R
53. 14.73 B' L2 U2 R' U' R D R' D2 L D' B2 D U' B F L R' U D2 R L' U D R
54. 14.81 F' B' L' U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L U' L' D2 F2 D R' D' B2 D U' B U2 B' U2 F2 R2
55. 12.00 D B U2 B' U' B2 U2 D B L F2 D' B' F2 D2 U L' D2 R U D2 F2 U2 L' B'
56. 13.68 U' D R2 D U F2 R2 F2 U' L' U B' R D2 B2 F2 D' B' F' D' R U2 B2 U2 L
57. 12.70 R' L2 B2 F' R' D' U B' F' R B2 U' D2 F U2 R F2 D2 R' U' F R2 L' U D2
58. 14.49 F2 R F R2 D R2 L2 B' U F' U R' B L2 D2 U F' U F L2 F2 L U B L'
59. 12.98 R2 L U' R2 U L' F' L2 R2 F' R' F D2 F' U' R' F2 D' F R2 U2 B R2 B F
60. 14.58 F R U B' L' U2 L B2 R B2 R' F' U2 R2 U' F' U' D2 F D U2 B D F' R
61. 14.19 U B' R2 D U2 B2 U' R B2 F' U' F B2 U' D L2 B L' R2 B' D2 B L' R2 F
62. 12.02 R2 L B2 U L' R' F2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 U R' B2 R D' F' L2 R D' B' U2 R' U'
63. 15.67 R B2 L R' B' D2 U L' B2 R2 F2 L U2 R F2 U' R' D2 L' U B2 U D B' F
64. 14.03 D B2 R' B2 R L2 D L B2 R2 F' R' F' B2 L' B2 R2 U2 B' F U' D' R2 F L
65. (8.59) L F R2 L' D F2 L2 B' L2 D U2 B2 R B U2 D' F' B' R D2 F2 L R2 D2 F'
66. 13.54 U D' B' D' R F U' D2 F' U F' L' D' L B2 U' B2 R2 F B U L' B2 L2 R'
67. 15.00 F2 R F' D2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 U2 D R' F' U2 R U B' F' L' R2 F U' B2 U' L
68. (16.33) U F' L2 D' B L2 B F2 L B2 F2 R' F L2 D' L' R2 F' U2 F2 D' L' D B D'
69. 16.12 U2 R' U R U2 D B2 D B' F2 D2 B R B' L U2 F2 R L' F U B2 F2 L' U'
70. 14.74 R2 F L2 R' U' B2 F' L2 B' U B2 L' B2 F L D R2 D' F2 R' L' U2 D2 L' F
71. 8.89 L2 F' B2 D' L' B D' U2 B L2 D' R' B D' U R' L F2 L B2 F' L R2 F L2
72. 14.28 F' D' U B2 U2 F' U2 D' L R2 F' D2 B R B2 F L D2 U2 F D B2 L' D' B2
73. 11.26 D2 R U B R U' R' D' L' R' D' F2 U' R' U2 L R2 F' D2 U' B2 D2 F' D2 U2
74. 15.75 F B L' D' L' D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' R' B2 U' D B' L B2 U' L' D B2 F U L'
75. 12.81 B2 L2 R F R' D B2 R2 U' B F' L2 U' D L2 D F' L F2 B2 D2 U R D2 F2
76. 15.35 L R' U2 L2 D L2 R F2 L U L' B F2 R2 D U' L2 U' L B D2 R' D' B2 L
77. 13.54 F2 U F2 B2 D F' D' R2 F' D U F2 D2 R' U R' U' L2 D2 U' F U B' L' F2
78. 13.65 L' U F' L D' R D' L2 U2 F' D L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' F B R' U R2 U L D'
79. 13.53 B2 F' D2 R L F2 L F' U2 B' F R2 D' B' D B' R' D2 L' B' F' U2 R B' F
80. 13.71 D2 U B' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B' L' R' D' F' D2 U' B' U B2 U' L F' R B D2
81. 15.53 R' U' F B2 U' F R2 F2 B L' R D2 U L F U' D' F L2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 R
82. 12.62 U' D L D2 U2 R' U F2 R' D2 L' F B2 L' U B U2 L2 B' F U2 B F' U' L'
83. 13.30 B' F2 R U2 L2 R2 D2 U F' R L U' B' F R' B' F R D' F' D' L2 D' B' F'
84. 11.82 B2 D' L2 R D2 L' R2 D2 L R' D' U' R2 L' U2 R D2 B' L2 R B2 R2 D U L'
85. 14.07 D' F' L' U2 R D' R F L' U' B2 U' R D F B L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L R' B2
86. 14.68 L2 B2 L' D2 U L D R F L F L D2 R2 B' L U L U D' L' U' B L D
87. 15.52 B R B L D' L U' D' F B' D F U L2 U2 F U B2 L D' F2 U2 F' D2 R
88. 16.14 U B R2 B D B2 U' D2 B' F D R' L2 U' D2 B' D2 F' L F B U2 F2 B2 R'
89. 14.67 D' B R L B U2 D' R' F' U' L2 B F' D' B' U2 D' L' U2 D2 R D R2 U2 B
90. 14.40 U B2 F D R2 F' B2 L' B F D' F2 D2 B' L' D2 F2 D' B F2 U' F2 D2 B U
91. 13.36 B2 L2 B' D F B' U' F B2 R2 U' R F2 B2 R' L' U B' D B2 R' F' R' D2 B2
92. 11.08 F' U' L B' F2 R' U' L D R2 D2 B L2 U' L2 F U' R' L' U2 D' L D' F2 D'
93. 13.12 D' B' F2 U B' D' U2 B2 L R2 U D' F2 R' U2 R D U L' D F' D B2 F' D'
94. 13.42 B R2 U' F B2 U' F2 D' B' R D2 F' L' D' F2 B' D' B' D L R2 D L' B2 U'
95. 13.67 F R B' L U B2 F L2 D2 F R F2 L F D F R L U' D2 B' R U2 D2 L
96. 11.05 L' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B D' U' R2 D B' U B' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F'
97. 13.96 B F' L' B L F B2 L R' D2 R2 F2 U' D' B' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 D' U F2 R'
98. 12.60 D2 F L2 R' D2 B F' D2 F' D R F L U L' R2 U R B' F2 U2 D' B' L2 R2
99. 11.99 B' F R D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L B2 U' F2 D2 B2 F L2 U F2 D' U' R' L' D2 L2
100. 12.28 U D2 F U2 D' B' F' R2 U L2 B2 R' D R' D' F' U' F' R' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2





Spoiler: Average of 12: 12.99



1. (14.67) D' B R L B U2 D' R' F' U' L2 B F' D' B' U2 D' L' U2 D2 R D R2 U2 B
2. 14.40 U B2 F D R2 F' B2 L' B F D' F2 D2 B' L' D2 F2 D' B F2 U' F2 D2 B U
3. 13.36 B2 L2 B' D F B' U' F B2 R2 U' R F2 B2 R' L' U B' D B2 R' F' R' D2 B2
4. 11.08 F' U' L B' F2 R' U' L D R2 D2 B L2 U' L2 F U' R' L' U2 D' L D' F2 D'
5. 13.12 D' B' F2 U B' D' U2 B2 L R2 U D' F2 R' U2 R D U L' D F' D B2 F' D'
6. 13.42 B R2 U' F B2 U' F2 D' B' R D2 F' L' D' F2 B' D' B' D L R2 D L' B2 U'
7. 13.67 F R B' L U B2 F L2 D2 F R F2 L F D F R L U' D2 B' R U2 D2 L
8. (11.05) L' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B D' U' R2 D B' U B' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F'
9. 13.96 B F' L' B L F B2 L R' D2 R2 F2 U' D' B' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 D' U F2 R'
10. 12.60 D2 F L2 R' D2 B F' D2 F' D R F L U L' R2 U R B' F2 U2 D' B' L2 R2
11. 11.99 B' F R D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L B2 U' F2 D2 B2 F L2 U F2 D' U' R' L' D2 L2
12. 12.28 U D2 F U2 D' B' F' R2 U L2 B2 R' D R' D' F' U' F' R' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2





Spoiler: 8.59 Single



L2 F' B2 D' L' B D' U2 B L2 D' R' B D' U R' L F2 L B2 F' L R2 F L2 

x
U' L F2
y' U' R' U R
R U' R' y' U' L' U L
U2 R' U R' F R F' R
R U R' y U' L' U L
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l R U2
View at alg.garron.us


And I seriously doubt it's PB, but #71-73 is a 11.48 Mo3
[EDIT 4-12-2013]
Tied my PB Average of 12: 12.99


Spoiler



1. 12.08 L D' F2 L2 U2 R' D R F' B2 D B2 D' U' R U2 D' B' U F2 U L' R2 D U'
2. 12.96 D R D R F D' L U' L2 D2 L2 R D' L B R2 U D2 L D' F2 B2 R' U' D
3. 14.98 F B' L' D2 F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 U R2 U D F' D U2 L2 R B L B D2 F' L2
4. 13.19 L B2 U2 B F U2 L2 U B2 L' D2 F L R2 F' L R' F B2 D L2 U' B F' R'
5. 11.87 F B2 R' D2 U' B2 F' U B' U B2 D L2 R' B' U D' L' R2 B' U R2 L B' L
6. 13.52 F D' R B2 L' D2 U2 R' D F2 L' U2 F2 U' F' R2 B' F R' L2 F2 R' B R2 U2
7. 14.73 D2 U' R' B2 D2 U' B L' F B2 U B2 D2 F2 L' D' R B D U2 B D' B' R L'
8. (15.18) D' U' F L R D' L2 F L' B' L2 U' L' D' F2 D' L' U F2 L2 F' U' L2 B' U2
9. 12.55 B2 R' L F2 L2 F' D2 F' B D2 U2 F' D U' L2 F' D2 U2 L R U' B D2 L' F2
10. (11.56) R' B2 U B2 U L B' L2 B D2 R U D2 R' B' F D R' L F' U D2 L B' R
11. 12.03 U2 R L' B2 R' B' D' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D L2 B2 L R2 B F2 R2 B2 U2
12. 12.01 D2 L R2 U' R F U2 L B R B U' L' D' R B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B R B2 L' U'


Tried to roll it, but failed miserably on the 13th solve (like 18sec)


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 1, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Have u finished learning ur CMLLs?



No but i'm gonna learn the rest of the L set(3 left) tomorrow and then the only sets left will be sune and anti-sune, im going to learn 1 set each week for 2 week


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:24.809
worst time: 1:47.070

current avg5: 1:40.109 (σ = 2.17)
best avg5: 1:35.662 (σ = 2.93)

current avg12: 1:38.074 (σ = 5.42)
best avg12: 1:38.074 (σ = 5.42)

session avg: 1:38.074 (σ = 5.42)
session mean: 1:37.718

Single/ao5/ao12 are all PB  now all my 5x5 PB's are with yau5


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

New PB 2x2x2 single: 2.56 seconds!
The scramble was 4 HTM.


----------



## porkynator (Apr 1, 2013)

All PBs except the single:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.82
worst time: 17.75
best avg5: 10.34 (σ = 0.18)
best avg12: 11.70 (σ = 1.59)
best avg100: 12.98 (σ = 1.15)

ZZ powa!


----------



## Smiles (Apr 1, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> yay sub-14 on 3x3x3 now
> PBs:
> 
> 
> ...



i cant believe you got sub 9 twice. when i had averages like that my pb was like 9.99 or something close. and your pb beats mine too LOL.

anyway, my accomplishment is 12.65 average of 100 and
sub-12 average of 12 which i got a while ago so the scrambles are gone.

*11.07*: 12.52, 9.24, 11.46, (15.21), (8.86)
*11.83*: 11.71, 11.41, 11.52, 11.46, (10.48), 12.19, 12.18, (13.59), 10.56, 12.75, 12.74, 11.82
mo3 *10.69*: 9.63, 11.22, 11.23


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

1:43.78
4x4 single. Like 6th solve on my new 4x4. 

Edit: 1:37.92. I love my ss.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 1, 2013)

1:19.74, 1:29.26, (1:33.60), (1:15.50), 1:16.69, 1:24.46, 1:27.37, 1:26.73, 1:21.13, 1:20.33, 1:18.50, 1:18.75 = *1:22.30 avg12*
1:21.13, 1:20.33, (1:18.50), 1:18.75, 1:21.67 = *1:20.07 avg12*
*1:10.71 single*
<3 Rob's 5x5 (modded by Breandan)


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 1, 2013)

NEW PB : 13.84 and another new PB avg of 5 of 18.98

16.02, 17.82, 20.10, 20.74, 19.01= 18.98


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 1, 2013)

PB Ao100: 18.71

Also got a PB Ao5 out of nowhere: 15.10 (previous was 15.77)
(14.10) 15.46 14.14 (19.43) 15.71


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2013)

666: 2:18.89 ao5 (in bold), 2:24.66 ao12

2:31.73, 2:22.65, 2:19.89, (2:41.45), 2:33.83, 2:17.35, *2:14.89, 2:26.67, 2:35.66, 2:15.02, (2:13.19)*, 2:28.88

The 2:13 could have been a pb but I forgot my alg for the ZBLL case.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 1, 2013)

first 7x7 solve in a while, for weekly comp first scramble
5:42.08


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 2, 2013)

Smiles said:


> i cant believe you got sub 9 twice.



I can't either 
One OLL skip and one PLL skip (I saw the PLL skip coming)


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 2, 2013)

39.43 4x4 mean of 3

39.10, 39.97, 39.22

The rest of the times were terrible


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 2, 2013)

32.65 roux PB (I think). I am bored and am doing roux. Somewhat easy blocks. Sune cmll. Moo then M,U u-perm


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2013)

13x13x13 sim in 23:34.453 (on a mouse sim)
*
20x20x20 sim UWR in 1:03:08.578* (again, mouse sim) - sub hour should be possible


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 2, 2013)

Improved all of my 3x3 OH PBs:

Ao100: 32.49
Ao12: 29.43 (first sub 30)
Ao5: 28.17

Single: 21.69
L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F R L F' D2 L' U F D

It's just over 3 weeks since last time I did an ao100, and I'm for some reason 2 seconds faster with almost no OH practice in between.
Awesome!


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 2, 2013)

4x4 PB average of 5: 1:29.41

1:23.20, 1:31.72, 1:33.32, 1:54.54, 1:21.60

Yay a sub 1:30 average


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 3, 2013)

2:00 6x6 Average of 5



Spoiler



Average of 5: 2:00.00
1. 2:05.89 F L' u F2 d2 L2 F2 u b2 U' 3u2 l 3r 3f F' D f F2 3r f 3u2 F 3f L2 3f l 3f 3r L' 3f2 R' 3f2 D' f F B' U2 f2 F' 3r F R f 3r' L' R2 b L 3f' r L D u 3u' d' r' 3u2 U' l u' L2 3u F 3r' f' 3r U' F' 3f B2 f2 d' F' 3u f' D d' 3u2 U' u2 
2. 1:56.47 D2 B2 3u u' 3f' U' r' b2 B U' f 3r' l2 D2 b L2 l B' u' L2 b' R D b2 F2 U d2 D' r2 L2 F' 3u2 U2 3r u D2 3u' d f2 L2 U l 3f 3r r' U' L r2 U' f' B2 l2 R D F2 f2 L' b D2 3f' u l d2 L' 3u d' r' d' b R' d F2 3f u D' L2 l' U2 F2 u 
3. 1:57.63 F B2 R2 r2 F f R' L2 D' u2 B' L2 3r' D f R b2 l' 3u' r' 3u 3f2 b f U2 L 3r' b 3u' R' u2 d B U' b U' 3r' L' D' f R' B f D2 f2 r b u d' 3r2 b' d' F' D' b 3u B2 3r' 3f f2 3r2 F f' l' F2 L2 u 3r2 B' 3u2 U u2 B2 3r2 f2 F2 L' F2 D' u' 
4. (2:12.79) d2 3u2 l' B2 3r' D' u2 F2 3f2 l' F2 r' B b' L2 F2 D2 F l2 r2 f' D U F2 3u2 R d r2 u' D2 F' r b' l2 d2 U2 F u L' b2 3f2 U F2 f D l2 R' d l u' D2 U2 R' D' f L2 D 3u' u' 3r' r' f' 3r2 3u' 3r2 F' r' R2 3f F2 D2 F' b' D' l D 3u' R 3f D' 
5. (1:55.17) U D' f R u' r2 R 3f' b l F' u F d f l B2 3f d' L 3u b 3f2 L2 D2 B2 3u2 b 3f B' D l2 f L u' L' R r2 U u2 F 3r R2 f2 U' f2 3f' l2 3r F' f2 3r2 D2 d r2 d2 r' 3f2 b U2 L2 3u' r2 D' d2 L' 3r r l 3f' 3u 3f2 f 3u R' l b2 3r2 r U'


1:57.63 was actually 1:54/1:55.xx but i had a popup and had to reopen the timer. tried to roll the 2:05 but failed pretty miserably


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 3, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 2:00 6x6 Average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WR soon?


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 3, 2013)

The accomplishment is that this happened very shortly after turning the camera on:


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 3, 2013)

0.495 8 puzzle single.

scramble was

2 3
1 5 6
4 7 8

lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 3, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 2:00 6x6 Average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zomg, you going to Worlds?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 3, 2013)

8 puzzle 2.37 average of 12


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WR soon?



lolno



antoineccantin said:


> Zomg, you going to Worlds?



no  I'm going to be in china. which means i haven't competed in big cubes for like, two and a half years


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 3, 2013)

1:52.22, 1:35.81, 1:40.72, 1:44.17, 1:36.50, 1:27.20, 1:39.78, 1:41.56, 1:43.55, 1:36.30, 1:24.94, 1:35.45 = 1:38.10 5x5 sim. 1:24 had a 1:02 reduction .-. slowturning is the best :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 3, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> lolno
> 
> 
> 
> no  I'm going to be in china. which means i haven't competed in big cubes for like, two and a half years



You going to CO?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 3, 2013)

3x3: 25.68 ao12. 23.90 ao5 in there. No sup-30s. Yay!


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You going to CO?



Uhh. I have no idea. Depends when it is.


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 3, 2013)

2x2 PB average of 5: 4.60

3.43, 5.76, 4.04, 4.05, 5.70


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm now able to do all PLLs sub 2.
Two of the G-perms and the N-perms took 20+ attempts each before I got it. The rest is quite easily sub 2 now.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 3, 2013)

43.78 megaminx single PB 
It could have been 2-look LL, but I didn't recognize the oll fast enough, so I just did fruruf OCLL.

The pll was U U2' U2 U' T perm. xD


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2013)

current avg5: 13.83 (σ = 0.01)

dat consistency


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Apr 4, 2013)

7x7: 
Mean of 3: 3:18.77
Avg of 5: 3:19.96
Finally new 7x7 PB`s, still waiting for sub 3 single...


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 4, 2013)

Speedcuber97 said:


> 7x7:
> Mean of 3: 3:18.77
> Avg of 5: 3:19.96
> Finally new 7x7 PB`s, still waiting for sub 3 single...



Niceeee. Definitely an underrated cuber, you are. I've never heard of you till now, regretfully.

And I'm posting here to get to my sig, cause I'm too lazy to go the long way


----------



## Username (Apr 4, 2013)

Speedcuber97 said:


> 7x7:
> Mean of 3: 3:18.77
> Avg of 5: 3:19.96
> Finally new 7x7 PB`s, still waiting for sub 3 single...



Wow! that's 3 times faster than me


----------



## Username (Apr 4, 2013)

pb avg100 17.89


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 4, 2013)

5x5: 1:22.21, (1:20.29), (1:26.33), 1:21.93, 1:21.97 = 1:22.04 (σ = 0.15)

wat. O___O consistent and fast, almost as rare as Pikachu sightings. Today was a good day.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 4, 2013)

18.22 PB stackmat single. Had a 17.40 but on computer timer. Forced pll skip.


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 4, 2013)

10.67 petrus
R F2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 F' L F D2 U' R' L2 U' B2 R' F U' B' U' F2 B' L F2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 4, 2013)

3x3 Sub-25! Broke my barrier! 
24.92 ao12
23.13 ao5
20.53 mo3
18.50 single (not PB, see above)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2013)

3.142 2x2 single Pi


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 3.142 2x2 single Pi



Actually Pi=3.141592


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2013)

more mouse sim stuff
11:24.391 10x10x10 solve
14:24.968 11x11x11 solve
32:32.921 15x15x15 solve



Michael Womack said:


> Actually Pi=3.141592


And what is it rounded to three decimal places....?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 4, 2013)

15 puzzle 5.241 single



Michael Womack said:


> Actually Pi=3.141592



actually no it dosent, \( \pi \approx 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781 \)\( 64062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317 \)\( 2535940812848111745028 \), and thats only an approximation which is 0% of the full number of digits (because pi is irrational and \( \lim_{x\rightarrow\infty}\frac{161}{x}=0 \)), so you can't say that pi = 3.141592 because it doesnt, and that would mean that pi is rational and algebraic, or that x - 3.141592 = 0 is not a polynomial. pi is also \( 4\sum_{n=0}^{\infty}\frac{(-1)^n}{2n+1} \), if you want an alternate representation of pi that wont take you forever to type. or 2arccos(0)


----------



## Renslay (Apr 4, 2013)

You must be fun at parties.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 15 puzzle 5.241 single
> 
> 
> 
> actually no it dosent, \( \pi \approx 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781 \)\( 64062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317 \)\( 2535940812848111745028 \), and thats only an approximation which is 0% of the full number of digits (because pi is irrational and \( \lim_{x\rightarrow\infty}\frac{161}{x}=0 \)), so you can't say that pi = 3.141592 because it doesnt, and that would mean that pi is rational and algebraic, or that x - 3.141592 = 0 is not a polynomial. pi is also \( 4\sum_{n=0}^{\infty}\frac{(-1)^n}{2n+1} \), if you want an alternate representation of pi that wont take you forever to type. or 2arccos(0)



I only come on SS for Ben's posts nowadays


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 4, 2013)

Renslay said:


> You must be fun at parties.



I don't do parties. pruf: my pony personality test gave me a pinkie pie score of -1. I didn't even know that was possible.



Spoiler












edit:
fun fact: I have never been to a party


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2013)

NOT DASH ENOUGH



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 4, 2013)

qqwref said:


> NOT DASH ENOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ino 

i might look through the code and find optimal rainbow dash answers. that way, i can change my IRL personality to be more like rainbow dash. =D

inb4 these posts get deleted


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol you, changing your own personality for rambo catch
We should make a program to find all the optimal solutions for each pony

Also wut i got rarity


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Lol you, changing your own personality for rambo catch
> We should make a program to find all the optimal solutions for each pony
> 
> Also wut i got rarity



thats qt <3

i want to be more like tight crackle a swell


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 4, 2013)

Spoiler



15.26, 13.94, 15.77, 17.33, 13.59, 17.70, 23.60, 16.21, 18.82, 16.85, 18.20, 20.35, 16.03, 17.79, 15.43, 18.31, 13.87, 13.41, 19.53, 13.78, 15.20, 14.17, 17.77, 19.73, 14.44, 19.40, 17.00, 15.81, 18.03, 16.24, 20.27, 14.99, 19.21, 12.54, 18.19, 16.10, 19.44, 16.44, 15.82, 20.47, 18.00, 17.37, 16.90, 21.22, 13.98, 16.12, 17.74, 16.39, 18.15, 18.22, 15.79, 14.88, 18.15, 21.15, 18.17, 14.48, 15.83, 18.29, 15.55, 19.20, 19.08, 20.38, 12.58, 17.43, 19.19, 17.90, 18.01, 15.86, 14.91, 15.99, 14.08, 21.41, 15.14, 14.20, 17.10, 15.64, 16.21, 17.95, 16.40, 15.77, 16.64, 17.88, 17.87, 18.84, 15.64, 16.87, 16.85, 14.78, 18.12, 15.81, 16.26, 20.86, 13.25, 14.27, 12.84, 16.84, 20.20, 20.08, 17.54, 17.99


petrus avg100=16.94
best avg5: 14.28 
best avg12: 15.87


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 5, 2013)

Feet PB:

2:33.32 L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 B R' F L2 U B2 D U B U2 

Reconstruction:
X-cross: y’ R’ U’ R’ x’ D’ L D 
Pairs 2 and 3: y’ R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R’ U’ R U R’
Fourth Pair: U L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L
OLL: U2 F U R U’ R’ F’
PLL: U’ y’ x’ R U’ R D2 R’ U R D2 R2
Movecount: 42
TPS: 0.27


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 5, 2013)

1 1/2 weeks after learning Roux I'm averaging around 24-33s and I broke my.pb today with an 18.37 solve!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 5, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Feet PB:
> 
> 2:33.32 L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 B R' F L2 U B2 D U B U2
> 
> ...



Dat tps. Can't even do feet.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2013)

Real 9x9x9 

best time: *9:22.39* - first sub10, and UWR, lol

best avg5: *10:25.63* (σ = 10.86) - inaugural UWR?
10:34.23, (10:51.05), 10:13.43, 10:29.22, (9:22.39)



Spoiler: scrambles (yes I used them)



Average of 5: 10:25.63
1. 10:34.23 4r d2 3f' 3u2 3r 4f2 4d 3l B' 4l r 3b B2 4l2 4u2 3d U2 4r2 4b' d 3b2 4u' r' F2 4f 4u d' F2 b' 3l2 4r d2 3f' 3l 3u B D2 b R 4l2 l 3r2 3f' 3r' F2 4r' 4b2 R2 B' 4u' 3r D2 d' 4u 4l2 b 4u' l2 4l' D2 d2 3u2 3l l 3r B' U 4b' u2 D' L D' 3b' 3l r' F2 4u U' F 4r 3b2 L' 3f2 U2 l2 B' R 4b' 4d d2 U' 4r2 U2 F' 3b' B2 4l U' 4f2 3u' F' u R' 4d2 3l2 D2 4l' l2 4b 4f' 4d' 3u2 3f' 4l 3r' R' r2 3u 3b 4l'
2. (10:51.05) 3u2 4r' 3u2 3r2 L 3f2 l d' U' 4u2 4r 4u2 f B' 3f2 4d' d2 l 3b b' F' U' 3u' 4u2 f' d' r' 3r' f2 l2 D2 R l 3f2 F' 4r2 b 3b R2 b d2 4f2 3b F' 4b 4r2 u l2 4f2 4l2 4u' R2 4f 3b 3l 4d' F2 3u u2 4l l' R2 4r r 3r2 3l2 3d2 3f r 3r' 3f' F2 3l2 3r2 4d 4r2 U' f2 B 3f' R 4l2 d2 4u2 B 4r2 4l2 3r' 4u2 B2 3l 4r R2 d2 b F r2 3r2 L' l' 3b' 4d2 4f2 3f' u' 4b 4f' 4r' R' r' F' l' 4l' 3f L U F2 4r R l'
3. 10:13.43 F 3f 4u2 3r' 3u2 4l' 4f2 L 3r 4d2 d2 4f2 3l2 B' F d 4r' f 4u' 3f l' R' 4r D2 B' 3b 4u' 3f 3d' 4f' 4b2 B2 4l2 d R' F 3d d F 3u D 3f2 4d D 3l 3b' b' 3u' l u' d' l2 4r r2 L2 D2 r2 3r' b2 4b r F 4f U 3f' l2 D2 u2 l2 3d l 3r2 f 4l' 4b 3l 3u' 4f 4l r' d2 L 4u 4b 4l' d r b2 d D' 3u' R' 3b l' b' 3b f' 4b B D d' 4b 4u2 3b 3u B2 L' U' 3u 4r2 L2 3r D 3u 4d u2 U2 f' d2 L2
4. 10:29.22 3b2 3r' 4d' 4r2 3f' f2 U2 F U u' 3l 4f2 3l' b 4d' L D 4u 3r 4d F2 4r' l' r' 3u2 L2 3b2 3f d F 4b' B2 D2 b' 3l2 4b2 R' B 4u' 4f' d2 3u' R' u 4d' L2 l R2 D B 4f2 4u' 4r' 3b B' L D' 4r 3d' r' b2 4l2 L2 3u2 3b2 b R' 4d2 u r 3b 4d 3f 3u R' D2 d2 4r2 B' f b' d2 4l2 3u b' 3b u' d' R D 3r' f u2 U2 4r' l L 3u R' 4u2 u 4d2 F' 4u2 d' B u2 R2 u' 3u' 3b' 3l2 3b' 3l2 3u l2 U' F b U'
5. (9:22.39) 4f' b' 4d' 3f B2 u' 3b' 4l2 4b R2 3d 4l' 4b r2 R' 3r d2 U 3l' R' 4u2 4b2 3l' F' f 4u D' 3f F' L 4f' F 4d2 4b' 3r2 3f' 3l L d2 f 3d' 4b2 3d 3b' d' u 3r r 4l 3u2 3l 4u' 4b2 3d2 4d 4u2 B 4r 3u' D2 b2 d' 3f l' 4r2 F2 3r 3d2 3l' 4u' l2 d f' U2 3f' 4r l' D2 3f2 3l 4u2 B2 r2 3r2 3f2 R' b' 3u 3d' B 3u' R2 3l 4l' r f' u' F2 4r l 3u D2 3r 4l' 3d 4f2 B' f2 3d 3r' 4d 4u L D2 4l L' U2 u 4r f'


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 5, 2013)

4.82 pyra single lol


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 5, 2013)

Sub-25 Ao100 when it's been stuck at 26-27 for way too long.
New PB single (16.14 PLL skip), Ao5 (20.90) and Ao12 (23.14) along the way.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 5, 2013)

14.66. Lol xxx-cross. Normal fourth pair. Fw R U R' U' Fw' then chameleon. Then U2. Pll skip. PB. Wanted one badly.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 14.66. Lol xxx-cross. Normal fourth pair. Fw R U R' U' Fw' then chameleon. Then U2. Pll skip. PB. Wanted one badly.



Scramble? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 5, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Scramble?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



Don't have it. Hand scramble.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Don't have it. Hand scramble.



If its a hand scramble would you still count it as your PB? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 5, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> If its a hand scramble would you still count it as your PB?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



+1


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> If its a hand scramble would you still count it as your PB?



yes


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 5, 2013)

I wouldn't, I feel that is cheating, I cant really explain it though


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I wouldn't, I feel that is cheating, I cant really explain it though



well, if he got a "lol xxxcross", then no. thats probably just a bad scramble


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 5, 2013)

Ortega method 5.20 average of 5. A PB for me.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 5, 2013)

47.94 4x4 sim avg5 wtf


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2013)

1:23.456 5x5 single loooool


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2013)

3x3 PB avg12 and almost PB avg5

number of times: 17/17
best time: 10.42
worst time: 16.52

current avg5: 13.26 (σ = 2.04)
best avg5: 11.95 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 13.10 (σ = 1.76)
best avg12: 12.61 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 13.24 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 13.27

Edit: 8.79 single on TTW, 2nd sub 9!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 5, 2013)

1:10.99 5x5 single. I literally leaped up from my seat.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2013)

3:02.90 BLD method 4x4 solve.


----------



## uvafan (Apr 6, 2013)

10.04 avg5 on ttw


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 6, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 10.04 avg5 on ttw



Nice


----------



## Iggy (Apr 6, 2013)

OH

30.52 PB avg5
32.39 PB avg12


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 6, 2013)

lol switched from MF8v2 minx to Lubix Dayan+ridges = instant PB
2:42.80 -> 2:24.52
[EDIT]
2:23.95


----------



## HeyCuber (Apr 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 16.85 (σ = 1.01)

16.22, (15.17), 16.32, (22.06), 18.02

My first sub-17 avg5.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 6, 2013)

6x6: (2:46.19), 2:52.84, (3:08.50), 3:02.65, 3:07.36 = 3:00.95

noooooooo FFFFUUU


----------



## Hays (Apr 6, 2013)

50.50


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2013)

Hays said:


> 50.50



PB?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hays said:


> 50.50



am guessing 5x5 single

unless you do megaminx now or something


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 6, 2013)

Hays said:


> 50.50



Wtf beast


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2013)

Learned H cases of EG-1


----------



## uniacto (Apr 6, 2013)

I managed to make my Lingyun v1 controllable. Boo yah.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Riley (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol I did 62 2x2 solves, trying to get this one CLL case to see if I could do it in a solve. I eventually got it, but the time was 6.97.

But I also got...

Average of 12: 2.71
1. 1.48 U F U2 R U F2 U F2 R'
2. (4.51) F' R' F' U' R' U2 F U' R U2
3. 2.71 F2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 U' R'
4. 2.91 F' U2 R2 U F' U R' F U'
5. 2.38 R2 F U F R' U F' R' U
6. 2.87 F R' U2 R U' R U2 F' U'
7. 3.05 U2 F' R2 F U R' F R U2
*8. 4.16 F' R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R U'
9. 2.67 R2 U R U F2 U F' R2 U
10. (0.86) F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
11. 3.32 U2 F' R U' R U2 R U2 R2 U'
12. 1.54 F2 U R U F' R' F2 U' R2 *

Bolded solves are a 2.51 avg of 5. 

I just noticed that I probably scrambled wrong on the 1.48, since I can't find my solution. Oh well...

PB's by a long shot.

EDIT: 2.31 average of 5. 2.67, (0.86), (3.32), 1.54, 2.72

4.17 average of 100.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 7, 2013)

Just did a Pyraminx avg 50 for a baseline to have when I get my new Pyra. 

11.45, 15.50, 16.10, 13.96, 12.17, 11.69, 11.94, 12.38, 16.18, 14.46, 14.89, 13.68, 14.51, 15.47, 11.19, 15.46, 15.06, 13.52, 14.79, 14.53, 10.39, 14.26, 11.17, 12.18, 14.44, 15.12, 13.48, 11.65, 16.88, 16.00, 15.15, 11.28, 14.08, 8.60, 11.47, 10.51, 13.53, 15.53, 14.15, 15.46, 16.25, 13.92, 9.83, 10.42, 13.59, 14.53, 16.17, 14.81, 12.29, 5.63 

Last scramble PB single
11.09 avg5
12.84 avg12
13.60 avg50

Last scramble was U L U' L' U' R' U B b u


----------



## KCuber (Apr 7, 2013)

5.31 and 6.12 3x3 singles


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 5.31 and 6.12 3x3 singles





36.47 BLD execution (while looking).


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 7, 2013)

3.17 U L B' U' B U L' B' b


----------



## Iggy (Apr 7, 2013)

OH PBs

28.98 avg5, first sub 30 
30.67 avg12


----------



## ottozing (Apr 7, 2013)

7.659 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R' F L D' L B F' L B' U2
NL
x' z' D2' U' R' D U' F (Xcross)
U' R' U R y L U L' (F2L-1)
U2 R U' R' (F2L-2)
y U R U' R' (F2L-3)
U' r U R' U R U2' r' (OLL)
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D2' (PLL)


----------



## Username (Apr 7, 2013)

4x4 Average of 100: 1:13.37

Had only one F-perm, and not a single one of the N-perm that starts with U R' D


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 7, 2013)

1:21.32, 1:15.79, 1:22.61, 1:05.11, 1:20.21, 1:18.61, 1:06.36, 1:23.03, 1:11.24, 1:23.56, 1:45.22, 1:28.94, 1:19.73, 1:19.64, 1:28.53, 1:23.94, 1:07.82, 1:25.22, 1:21.21, 1:18.52 

number of times: 20/20 
best time: 1:05.11 PB 
worst time: 1:45.22 
best mo3: 1:13.54 (σ = 8.57) 
best avg5: 1:15.06 (σ = 7.58) PB 
best mo10: 1:16.78 (σ = 6.92) PB 
best avg12: 1:19.01 (σ = 6.51) PB 
session avg: 1:19.79 (σ = 6.23) 
session mean: 1:20.33

Mega


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got a WCA ID. 6590th in the World for 3x3 average not bad


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Got a WCA ID. 6590th in the World for 3x3 average not bad



Awesome!!!! I want to see but I'm on tapatalk right now lol


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Apr 7, 2013)

10.00, 10.20, (11.99), 9.40, 9.37, 11.29, (8.08), 8.34, 9.82, 9.17, 8.32, 10.12 = 9.60, including a 8.61 a5. Couldn't roll.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 7, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Awesome!!!! I want to see but I'm on tapatalk right now lol



Thanks! Click on my profile pic (which should be blank) to see my ID. It works on Tapatalk.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Thanks! Click on my profile pic (which should be blank) to see my ID. It works on Tapatalk.



Ooh that's pretty cool, I never noticed that feature.
How did you get such a good single?! Is that PB?? I've seen the video, it was quick.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 7, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Ooh that's pretty cool, I never noticed that feature.
> How did you get such a good single?! Is that PB?? I've seen the video, it was quick.



Don't know  I get some 2-3 sub-20 solves every 25 solves I do. I also practised very hard for the comp, tried out VHF2L, blockbuilding, EO tricks blah blah. So I really wanted at least a sub-20 solve. Also if someone could at least give me the scramble it would be awesome. For all the 3 videos. And the 18.18 is official PB, but at home it's some 16.xx.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Thanks! Click on my profile pic (which should be blank) to see my ID. It works on Tapatalk.



Ooh that's pretty cool, I never noticed that feature.
How did you get such a good single?! Is that PB?? I've seen the video, it was quick.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 7, 2013)

That's weird, tapatalk reposted what I said last post. Well anyway, that's awesome, and I'm jealous haha


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 7, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> That's weird, tapatalk reposted what I said last post. Well anyway, that's awesome, and I'm jealous haha



Thanks, and I'm sure you will get some sub-20s at your first comp


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Thanks, and I'm sure you will get some sub-20s at your first comp



I have until July to train haha. Thanks you


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 7, 2013)

Rubik's Clock
PB Average of 100, containing PB average of 12 

[best avg5: 8.25 (σ = 0.12)]
{best avg12: 8.47 (σ = 0.51)}
current avg100: 9.20 (σ = 0.99)



Spoiler: times



9.69, 7.84, 9.13, 9.15, 8.34, 9.25, 8.03, 8.09, 9.31, 8.27, 8.86, 10.41, {(7.78), 8.83, 9.08, 8.25, (DNF(10.66)), (7.18), 8.91, [7.88, 9.25, 8.33, 8.30, 8.11,]} 9.16, 9.28, 7.86, 10.13, (7.65), 10.84, 11.08, 9.59, 8.71, 13.22, 8.91, 8.69, 10.13, 8.30, 9.56, 11.52, 8.02, 8.69, 8.84, 10.00, 9.86, 8.50, 9.58, (13.72), 9.88, 8.18, 8.97, 8.93, 9.40, (7.61), 9.41, 10.36, 9.16, (14.06), 8.09, 8.84, 9.00, 7.81, 8.96, 7.84, 10.03, 11.78, 10.09, 9.21, 9.25, 9.88, 8.50, 8.09, 9.80, 7.96, 9.77, 9.05, 10.65, 9.44, 9.02, 11.06+, (7.78), 9.94, 8.97, 9.71, (DNF(11.09)), 9.06, 9.18, 9.13, 8.40, 8.88, 9.05, 11.71, 8.66, 9.25, 9.69, (DNF(9.25)), 8.50, 8.56, 9.00, 8.25


Finally, sub-8.5 average of 12, and getting closer to sub-9  saddened by three DNF's, and how the second half of the average let me down - first 50 solves were at a 9.06 average, which I think is another PB  second half was 9.28.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 7, 2013)

First session in a long time, and I break all my PB's!

number of times: 39/39
best time: 13.26 (by 0.02)
worst time: 30.87

current avg5: 22.75 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 17.50 (σ = 1.23) (by 0.09)

current avg12: 21.40 (σ = 2.94)
best avg12: 19.57 (σ = 2.51) (by 0.15)

session avg: 22.15 (σ = 3.19)
session mean: 22.15

22.91, 23.11, 23.21, 17.27, 23.61, 25.52, 19.24, 26.84, 30.80, 24.97, 20.90, 30.87, 20.44, 23.65, 20.84, 24.23, 21.13, 23.07, 24.62, 17.73, 20.67, 27.36, 18.71, 21.30, 18.22, 21.26, 17.89, 13.26, 25.30, 18.77, 15.83, 21.77, 20.19, 25.02, 26.02, 21.55, 18.91, 21.77, 24.94


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Today is a good day 
Feet this time

1:33.74, 1:33.88, 1:45.48, 1:22.77, 1:15.12, 1:27.44, 1:16.49, 1:24.37, 1:32.51, 1:22.51, 1:45.53, 1:06.99, 1:48.12 

number of times: 13/13 
best time: 1:06.99 PB 
worst time: 1:48.12 
best avg5: 1:21.21 (σ = 3.40) PB 
best avg12: 1:27.43 (σ = 8.72) PB 
session avg: 1:29.08 (σ = 9.80) 
session mean: 1:28.84
I'm improving


----------



## Username (Apr 7, 2013)

Mega PB avg 12 by 20 seconds


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2013)

Finished EG-1 Pi and U cases. L, T, sune and anti-sune left.


----------



## leonparfitt (Apr 7, 2013)

4x4

*Average 5 - 47.61 !*

1. (1:11.87) 
2. 46.88 
3. 51.31 
4. (41.59) 
5. 44.64


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Idk what the cubing gods decided to do to me but it was good  .14.58 avg of 12 and 13.42 avg of 5. I'm so happy


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 8, 2013)

Pyra

3.17 single
10.41 avg5
10.88 avg12
12.10 avg50
12.43 avg100

EDIT : Next 5 solves after the ones from the above avgs :O

Average of 5: 9.06
1. 8.30 U B' R B L' U' B L' B l' b' 
2. (11.67) L B' L B L' B' R B' r' b' u 
3. (8.04) U R' L' U R' B L' U' l' r b' 
4. 8.88 U L U' B U B' U B U' r' u 
5. 10.00 U' L R B U R' L' U B' l b u 

Obviously PB avg5, then rolled into 10.52 avg12, 11.69 avg50, 12.30 avg100


----------



## uniacto (Apr 8, 2013)

Average of 12: 15.01
1. 14.42 R2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' U B' F' L' U' R' U R' F 
2. 14.77 B' L' B U' D' R2 U' L' F R F2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L' U2 
3. 16.17 B L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L' U R' D2 U R' F2 R2 F2 
4. 17.53 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 D B R' B D' B' R' 
5. 14.36 B2 R2 B D2 B D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R' B' U' F2 U' F2 U B2 
6. (18.58) U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L F' R' D R F2 R' B2 L2 U' 
7. 14.45 R2 D B' D2 F2 R U B' U R F2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
8. 16.18 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D' F2 L D U2 B2 L F U' R B' F2 
9. (11.39) U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B L' D' R' U2 B' D' R2 U' L2 
10. 12.19 F B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 L D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B R2 F' D2 B' 
11. 14.12 F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D' R' F' D B' U' F' U' B' 
12. 15.91 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F R' F2 L' B' R' F2 U L' D' 

Y U NO SUB 15?....

 EDIT: Nevermind DDDDDD 
Average of 12: 14.95
1. (11.39) U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B L' D' R' U2 B' D' R2 U' L2 
2. 12.19 F B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 L D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B R2 F' D2 B' 
3. 14.12 F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D' R' F' D B' U' F' U' B' 
4. 15.91 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F R' F2 L' B' R' F2 U L' D' 
5. 16.02 F L F L' B D2 F2 D R' U2 F U2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 
6. 17.58 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U R2 U' F L' D2 B U B2 F R2 U2 R' 
7. (17.62) U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 R U2 L D' F2 R B' F2 R U2 
8. 15.14 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 U B2 F' L' D F' L' D2 U2 B' R2 F2 
9. 15.87 D R2 U' B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B' D' B2 D L D' F' R U2 R2 
10. 13.46 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' R2 D' F' R2 U2 L B' D2 F' 
11. 15.49 B U' B2 L U L2 D R2 F' L' F2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 
12. 13.74 F R' L' B R' B U L B' L2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U2


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Apr 8, 2013)

9.31, 8.65, 8.73, (8.41), (11.75), 11.03, 11.25, 9.01, 10.67, 10.03, 9.88, 9.42, 9.90, (7.92), 10.44, 9.47, (14.67), 11.02, 11.05, 10.61, 9.43, 8.86, 9.17, 11.05, 8.48 => 9.88 a25


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2013)

Lubed my cube, warmed up, deleted the crappy session and did some solves:

8.82, 8.27, 9.87, 8.79, _6.19, 8.20,7.62, 6.64, 6.36_, 8.15, 7.98, 7.15,9.61, 7.89, 9.21, 8.91

6.87 avg5, first 12 solves are 7.80 avg, mean of the 16 is 8.11.

Still got it


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 8, 2013)

Oyes rowan yesss.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 8, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.62
worst time: 28.72

current avg5: 20.12 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 16.92 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 20.31 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 18.98 (σ = 1.82)

current avg100: 20.38 (σ = 2.28)
best avg100: 20.38 (σ = 2.28)

session avg: 20.38 (σ = 2.28)
session mean: 20.43


Spoiler



24.42, 16.91, 17.73, 16.13, 24.75, (15.89), 17.78, 19.38, 21.15, 19.55, 19.57, 19.71, 21.89, 21.78, 19.86, 18.46, 17.57, 17.31, 23.82, 20.72, 17.17, 19.44, 22.93, 16.59, 19.82, 18.78, 17.90, (27.73), 16.98, 24.90, 18.43, 22.16, 19.23, 21.70, 19.94, 18.26, (25.55), 17.83, 18.90, (15.92), 18.61, 18.43, 19.70, 19.63, 20.26, (25.90), 22.10, (14.61), 19.14, 24.83, 19.65, 23.31, 20.08, 25.17, 22.35, (14.98), (28.72), 18.42, 22.59, 22.70, 17.12, 21.41, 17.66, 20.51, 20.46, 19.01, (25.62), 21.73, 21.62, 18.90, 19.02, 21.87, 16.34, 19.28, 23.57, 21.41, 24.00, 22.70, 23.47, 23.63, 21.18, 17.74, 21.82, 20.86, 21.42, 20.35, 21.84, 20.56, 19.84, (13.62), 21.38, 21.84, 19.44, 21.94, 25.15, 20.67, 16.03, 20.13, 19.55, 22.30



this session makes me sad lol. It started off awesome, with a PB Ao5. And it was sub 20 until like solve 70. then it just went downhill (or up i guess since the times just went up). Sub 20 Ao100 has eluded me for yet another day :<


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 8, 2013)

13.82 ao1000


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 8, 2013)

First Ao100 in a loooong time.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.52
worst time: 29.33

current avg5: 21.19 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 19.08 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 20.87 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 19.76 (σ = 2.09)

current avg100: 21.28 (σ = 2.62)
best avg100: 21.28 (σ = 2.62)

19.61, 20.66, 17.74, 18.78, 24.66, 18.09, 24.30, 20.92, 20.59, 17.69, 17.77, 20.75, 18.89, 21.75, 22.27, 17.06, 24.80, 17.77, 23.19, 20.45, 15.92, 20.92, 25.64, 23.88, 20.75, 24.58, 18.98, 21.35, 27.56, 20.13, 22.83, 20.61, 25.75, 19.33, 24.14, 20.34, 18.44, 23.63, 24.11, 23.72, 21.10, 21.34, 23.28, 21.98, 22.07, 21.13, 22.19, 18.16, 26.84, 19.47, 18.78, 26.03, 20.39, 18.27, 18.11, 20.08, 22.58, 21.31, 21.06, 19.42, 19.77, 24.91, 29.33, 24.84, 20.38, 20.83, 17.34, 20.05, 23.45, 20.09, 20.38, 20.00, 21.70, 22.34, 17.97, 18.18, 21.97, 21.45, 25.59, 27.41, 21.70, 15.52, 24.41, 18.09, 23.16, 19.59, 19.92, 25.61, 15.70, 21.27, 22.11, 19.59, 18.86, 19.61, 25.80, 24.58, 21.74, 20.86, 20.98, 19.06


----------



## kasochi (Apr 8, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.39
worst time: 25.35

current avg5: 14.40 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 12.64 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 14.79 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 13.45 (σ = 1.33)

current avg100: 14.14 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 14.14 (σ = 1.43)

*avg100 PB!!*


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 8, 2013)

11.996 Pyra avg100


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 8, 2013)

i got a sub 20 Ao50. im finally front colour neutral! now i just need to work on the look ahead and i'll be back to where i was in no time.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> im finally front colour neutral!


good job! 
I think that I should learn white-yellow color neutral, but I'm too lazy


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Apr 8, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.665
1. 9.057 B2 U' L2 U B2 D L2 R2 B2 D U' L' B2 R F U F' U2 L' D U2 
2. 10.440 R' B L2 D2 L' B R2 B D' F2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R B2 R' F2 L' 
3. (10.737) B' L2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F U2 L2 R' B2 F L' D2 B2 L2 D2 U' L 
4. (8.964) L2 B U2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R D F' R' D' L2 B' L2 U R' 
5. 9.499 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 R2 B2 D' R' B' L2 B2 R' D R2 U B 

First sub-10 average of five.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2013)

Done T cases of EG-1. L and sune / anti-sunes left.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 8, 2013)

18.80 Single. PLL Skip. I wasted at least .6 of a second trying to hit the space bar.
Also:
ao5 24.13
ao12 25.30

Never broken all of my PBs in one session before lol.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 8, 2013)

New PB and first sub 9!
1. (8.89) D2 L2 U2 B2 L B U2 L R2 D' U2 R F U2 F L R2 B F R2 B2 L' R F' D2 

x' D
R' U R L U L' U2 L U' L'
d' R U R' d' R' U' R
U' L U L' d L' U' L
d' L' U' L
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' 
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l R U2

Let me know if I messed up the reconstruction.


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 8, 2013)

1:02.77, (1:05.99), 1:02.68, 1:05.50, (1:02.28) = 1:03.65


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2013)

blackzabbathfan said:


> New PB and first sub 9!
> 1. (8.89) D2 L2 U2 B2 L B U2 L R2 D' U2 R F U2 F L R2 B F R2 B2 L' R F' D2
> 
> x' D
> ...



You messed up the reconstruction.



Spoiler



You missed the last pair



edit:


Emily Wang said:


> 1:02.77, (1:05.99), 1:02.68, 1:05.50, (1:02.28) = 1:03.65





5x5 I assume?


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You messed up the reconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 9, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> ya



What's your PB single?


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 9, 2013)

9.69 Non-lucky 3x3 single!


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 9, 2013)

uhh, probably 57.xx? i don't think i've had anything faster than that


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 9, 2013)

Got a 42mm ZhanChi.


Spoiler: Average of 12: 14.60



1. 13.36 B F2 R' B L2 F R' D2 R F' R' U B U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B L' U' B' R F2
2. 13.88 L' R U R2 F' L2 R B' L2 R U' B L2 B2 U' D F' R2 B F2 L' D' B' U2 F2
3. 15.85 D2 L2 F' U L U2 R' B U' F D2 U' L2 U2 D' L' B2 F2 D B' F R D' U L'
4. 14.49 L2 F U2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 D R2 D R' U2 B D U2 B' U' R F R U' D' L B
5. 15.74 R' D F L' B R' F2 B' D' F B2 D' B R2 B2 F' L' U2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 B'
6. 17.31 L2 U L' U' L' R' B2 F' D' F2 U F U' L R2 U D B2 L2 D' L' R U' R2 L2
7. (9.26) F' B U' F2 R2 D R' L2 B' F U R2 L F2 D2 B R' D B2 R2 B' U2 L D U
8. (18.17) L' F R' B2 F' R2 B F R B2 R F2 B' L' D' F' L2 F' U R' L2 D' L2 U2 F'
9. 14.15 F' R' B2 U2 R L2 F2 U2 D2 R' F' D2 R' F' L U' D2 L F' D B F' L2 D2 F
10. 12.51 F B2 D R L' D2 U' L2 R' D U L' R' D L2 D' L2 U2 R D2 R D2 L B2 F'
11. 13.92 L' F2 U' B' U B2 D' F' R L2 D2 U' R U' F' R' F B L2 U2 B U2 B2 F2 L'
12. 14.82 B2 R F' D' F2 D F' R F' D F2 R D2 F L R2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 B' U' L'


So much lol. Even though it was a PLL skip, I don't even know how I got a sub-10 solve. I don't get that many sub-10s on 57mm cubes.
[EDIT]
Maybe I should start keeping track of my 2x2x2 records too...


Spoiler: Average of 12: 4.44



1. 4.54 F2 R2 U R2 U' F R'
2. 3.73 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R F' U'
3. 4.34 R' F' R U' F2 U' F2 U
4. 3.30 U F2 R U2 F' R' U'
5. 5.97 R U R' F' U F2 R2 U2 R'
6. 5.65 U2 R' F2 R U2 R U R2 U
7. (8.95+) U F R' U R2 F' U' R2
8. 4.88 U' F' U R2 F U' R2 U2
9. 4.47 U2 R U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U
10. (3.15) U R F2 U R F2 R2
11. 3.71 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U'
12. 3.79 F' R F U' R U R2 F'


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just started my second session of solves today and again broke my PB on the very next solve. 18.03. 2 F2L pairs were palced automatically for me (not slotted, but paired), and I got and EOLL skip, The opposite of headlights for the COLL (where its on either side) then an F Perm, which I executed poorly lol.

This means I got 2 PBs back to back lol.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 9, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Just started my second session of solves today and again broke my PB on the very next solve. 18.03. 2 F2L pairs were palced automatically for me (not slotted, but paired), and I got and EOLL skip, The opposite of headlights for the COLL (where its on either side) then an F Perm, which I executed poorly lol.
> 
> This means I got 2 PBs back to back lol.



Awesome! 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you  Almost sub 18 lol.


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 9, 2013)

Average of 5: 21.80
1. (18.75) L' U2 B' R D' B2 D2 F L U B2 D L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' D2 
2. 21.79 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 U' B' F' L F2 U R2 F' L2 D 
3. 20.19 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 R' U' F' R U L' F' R B' U' L 
4. (25.69) U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U R D2 U' R' D B2 L D 
5. 23.42 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 B R B' D F' D2 L2 F2 U' L 
Best Ao5 :3 Plus 2nd best single


----------



## Iggy (Apr 9, 2013)

1:18.80 Mega PB single. I don't even know how this happened.

Edit: 1:44.68 PB avg12.


----------



## leonparfitt (Apr 9, 2013)

*4x4*

number of times: 100/100
*best time: 40.77* *PB! (Full Step)*
worst time: 1:12.01

current avg5: 48.84 (σ = 2.60)
*best avg5: 47.32 (σ = 1.63)* *PB!*

current avg12: 51.47 (σ = 5.33)
*best avg12: 48.72 (σ = 3.00) PB! (first sub 50!)*

*current avg100: 52.34 (σ = 4.40)
best avg100: 52.34 (σ = 4.40)* *PB!*


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 9, 2013)

1:04.79 Mega PB 
Corners 5-cykle 
LL in ~16s (48-1:04) If only it was 3-cycle..


----------



## etshy (Apr 9, 2013)

First 3x3 practice in a long time , (18.69) D2 B2 U2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F U2 B' R F U2 R B' F2 *PB* 

Edit : Avg12: 25.14 so close to my PB


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 10, 2013)

OH PB average of 5: 48.94

56.39, 47.91, 44.10, 54.24, 44.66


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 10, 2013)

(3:54.81) R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

Got my Dayan Megaminx last weekend and just got my first sub 4


----------



## Username (Apr 10, 2013)

3x3 PB single! 10.90

Scramble: D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B D2 R' D B' D2 F' R2 B R B F2

Reconstrution:

y2 //Inspection
B R2 U2 y' R2 F D' L D //CROSS (8/8)
U R U' R' //1ST PAIR (4/12)
y' R U2 R' U L U L' //2ND PAIR (7/19)
U' R U R' U' y' R U' R' //3RD PAIR (8/27)
U2 y R U' R' //4TH PAIR (4/31)
U F R U R' U' F' //OLL (7/38)
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //PLL (11/49)

Full step: 49 moves, 4.495 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2013)

Username said:


> 3x3 PB single! 10.90
> 
> Scramble: D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B D2 R' D B' D2 F' R2 B R B F2
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 10, 2013)

20.43 single (PB).

Know it's not much in present company, but my 3rd non-lucky 20.xx single in 2 days and 3rd PB. Getting agonisingly close to sub 20. I've had a few sub 20s, but all PLL skips.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2013)

13.65	U' F D' U' L2 U R' F2 D B U' R2 F' U2 B' R' L2 F R' F' B2 R D' R2 D2
8.37	F' R L2 F R B' R' F2 U' F' U2 B2 F U B' D' B' D B L D F U L' F'
10.64	R' U' L R' F2 D B' D B' D' R2 B U2 L F B L' R F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U B
9.17	B F U' R' U2 L D' B' L' D R2 D' R2 L D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L' B F R
8.24	U' R2 L F' B2 L R2 B U' L' F' B' D L' R2 U' B2 L' D B2 U R' F' R2 B

9.39 avg5 real3x3 pb

8.37 was pll skip, 8.24 was COLL and epllskip


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 11, 2013)

1. 1:28.97 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

PB single.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 11, 2013)

OH PB: 49.02. Like 25 for f2l. Then the two adj flip oll. That was okay but I was doing it in car so couldn't table abuse lol. Then nice pll. Prolly an EPLL. Can't remember. First sub-50


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 49.02. Like 25 for f2l. Then the two adj flip oll. That was okay but I was doing it in car so couldn't table abuse lol. Then nice pll. Prolly an EPLL. Can't remember. First sub-50



OH, right? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Rob

It's been a long long time haha :3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 11, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> OH, right?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah. How did I forget that? lol.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 11, 2013)

1. 6.58 D2 B2 D F R2 U D2 R' F' D R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2 
Fullstep and on video


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 11, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 1. 6.58 D2 B2 D F R2 U D2 R' F' D R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2
> Fullstep and on video


Wheres the video?


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 11, 2013)

1:33.99 Megaminx single (first sub-1:40 woot)
1:52.21 avg5 wooo


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 11, 2013)

3:12.78 6x6 avg100


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 11, 2013)

F' R' F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U 1.65
best. solution. of. my. life.

z x' R' F R2
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' (12 moves)


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 11, 2013)

OH PB single: 39.03


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 11, 2013)

22.25, 25.90, 27.12, (21.86), (DNF) => 25.09 avg5 
Marcell 3bld UWR


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Ollie (Apr 11, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> 22.25, 25.90, 27.12, (21.86), (DNF) => 25.09 avg5
> Marcell 3bld UWR



I was wondering the other day if he still cubes


----------



## leonparfitt (Apr 11, 2013)

*3x3*

*Average of 12: 12.92* *(First sub 13!)*
1. 10.94 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D R D' L' F R U2 L' F L B2 
2. 13.87 L2 F' R2 F' D2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R D' B D' B2 U' F2 D' F' U2 
3. (14.77) U R2 F2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B L' F' D U2 L R' D2 F2 
4. 13.12 R2 L' F' U' B' R D' R F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 B2 R U2 L' 
5. 13.52 B' L' B R U F U F2 L' D R D2 R' U2 B2 R2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 
6. 13.66 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B' L R U' B L F U L R2 U 
7. 12.34 R' D' L F D' R B' D' L' U' F' R' U2 R2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 
8. 13.37 R2 F' B' L' D L B' R F2 B' D L2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 U D2 
9. 11.68 L2 U' B R2 D2 F R U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 
10. 13.70 U' B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 B' U' L R' F D' U L2 F U2 
11. 13.02 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 B R' U L' R' U2 L' B D2 
12. (10.10) U B2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 U L U2 L2 B F R' F2 D B' L


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 12, 2013)

1:13.65 megaminx PB single


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 1:13.65 megaminx PB single



Holy crap. You're really getting fast


----------



## CHJ (Apr 12, 2013)

3x3 PB Ao5 and Ao12 on ttw so no scrambles, tbh nothing special but i perform well when i have a cold?
Ao5 12.28s and Ao12 13.37 (lol im now elite.......Hey! Its funny ok)


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You messed up the reconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d' L U L worked for mine. What do you think it should be?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2013)

CHJ said:


> 3x3 PB Ao5 and Ao12 on ttw so no scrambles, tbh nothing special but i perform well when i have a cold?
> Ao5 12.28s and Ao12 13.37 (lol im now elite.......Hey! Its funny ok)



you can get scrambles from ttw, if you click on the best avg12 time on the graph it gives you the scrambles


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you can get scrambles from ttw, if you click on the best avg12 time on the graph it gives you the scrambles



Would it give scrambles for my whole session? Say 25 solves.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 12, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-12
avg of 5: 11.32

Time List:
1. (12.98) B' U F2 D F L D' F L' F2 L2 U2 R D' R2 L B' U B' U R' B2 U2 F L' 
2. 12.54 U2 B' D F R F' D2 L' U' R2 U2 L' D2 B' L' D R L F' U2 D F2 U2 F L2 
3. (9.65) R' U R2 F B2 U R' F' L' F' R2 F U L D2 B' D2 L2 U L U D' L U' D' 
4. 11.07 B2 R' U2 L' U' L2 U B L B2 R2 U2 D L R U' L' D R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L R' 
5. 10.36 L2 D U2 B F2 L D2 B R F L' F B D F D' R' F' R2 L D U2 L2 F2 L

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-12
avg of 50: 13.02

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 11.37 U' R' B U D F' R' D' R' B L' R2 B D' U' F2 R' D2 B R2 D' U F R' F' 
2. 12.50 L' R U' F2 R D2 U F2 U L' B F R U2 R2 U2 R2 L D2 L' B2 F2 R B' F' 
3. 11.07 L F2 R F2 U L' F' U' B R2 L2 F' L' R2 U2 B' L D' U' L B2 L' B F' R' 
4. 13.43 U2 B L U' F B L U B2 L2 F2 R F2 B' U' L' D B2 D2 R' L' D' B U' F 
5. 11.70 L B' R' D' L' B2 L2 R2 F' B L2 D U' R' B2 L F' D2 B D R' U' D' L' R' 
6. 11.87 D' R' F2 B' U L R2 U' L' R F2 B L' B2 F2 L R D L2 B U' F' B' U' F' 
7. (17.52) L' F' D' L' D B2 D' B R2 L2 F R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 R D' U R' U' F2 
8. 12.01 F R L' B2 U D B R U L2 F' U R2 F' U' D' R2 U L F' U F2 R2 D U2 
9. 13.93 B2 U' D L' U2 L' F L F R2 B' R2 D' U B' U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 
10. 14.93 R D2 B' D2 R' D B' L' U L2 B D R2 B' U' L F' L2 D' F L U2 B' R L 
11. 12.38 U L' F2 R2 U' B F' L' R2 D' U' R B D' F' B' L' F' L' D' R U2 L2 R B' 
12. 12.04 B D' R' B D2 F' D U R L' U L' D2 R U' R2 D' U' B2 D R2 F U' R' F2 
13. 13.44 R U2 D2 F U2 L' F2 L B2 U R2 D F' U2 F' D B' L' R2 U B2 L U2 D' R2 
14. 14.67 B F' D' R2 L2 F' D F2 R F2 R' L' U D' F D2 L2 D2 F' L' F' U' R' L2 U2 
15. 12.36 L2 D' B U2 R F2 L2 F' R U' R2 F D' B' D L U2 B D' B D L' D F' L 
16. 15.04 D' L U2 D' F D' B' R' U B' F' R' U R U L R2 F U2 L2 F2 B U L' B' 
17. 13.89 F' R2 L B' U2 R2 D2 U' B' L R2 F' U2 R' F' R D' L' D2 L2 B F U2 B' L 
18. (15.17) R2 L2 D2 L2 F' B' U2 D R2 U B R F D' U2 B' F2 U' L' R F' R' D L' D2 
19. 12.96 R' B' L2 U2 D2 R U' D2 B2 R2 D2 R' D F2 B2 R' D' F2 B R2 D R L B U 
20. 12.31 B' F2 R' L' U' B R2 U2 B2 R2 L F U2 D2 R' B2 D' F2 L' R' U' L2 R F' R 
21. (15.19) L2 B' F2 R U2 R' F' D2 L' D' F L' F' L' U D2 R2 F' L D B' U2 F D R 
22. 13.58 D2 F U' F D2 B' U' B D F2 R' U2 L2 F D' B2 F' R' U' F' U2 B2 U' F B 
23. 11.79 U' F' B' U' F' L R F U' B F' D F2 U R D' F' R L2 B2 D' L' D' B2 U2 
24. 13.47 R L F' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' U2 D B2 D2 F' B2 D R L2 F2 R' U' B U F' D2 
25. 14.76 B2 R' L2 D' B L U2 B2 L U D' B' U2 B2 F L2 D' B' R U2 B R' F' U2 B 
26. 14.24 D' R D2 L U2 F2 U' B F2 U L' F L R F' D2 U' F R L U F U2 D2 B 
27. 13.11 R2 U2 D R L' B2 R2 L2 U2 F' U' R B2 F' L2 U2 B2 F2 L' F L2 F' B' L2 U' 
28. 13.01 B2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' F2 D2 L' B R2 L' F2 D' R2 L B' U2 B' R2 D B2 U' B' 
29. 12.57 U' L' F2 U' F' R' D' L' F' U2 D2 B2 D2 F D' F L F2 R L2 F' B' U2 R2 D' 
30. 14.68 F D2 U L' R' B' F' L' D2 B D' L2 D2 U' R' L' U D R' B2 L D' B' R2 F' 
31. 12.17 B D2 B' L' B' D2 B' R' D R L2 B F D' R' D2 U2 F' L2 U L U2 F2 D' L' 
32. 13.09 D' U B' U' B' F2 R2 U2 D' B' D' L' B U2 F D U2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D2 F' R' 
33. (11.06) B D B2 U2 R B2 R' U R' F R2 F' U2 L R B' L2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U R D2 
34. 13.03 B' F' L2 F2 U R L2 D2 F' B L2 B2 L' B' R2 B' F' R' D2 U' B' R U' B2 U 
35. 13.71 L' F' D' R2 L D2 R' U2 B2 D' F' L2 R2 D2 B' D B2 R F' B D2 B' L U' L2 
36. 11.78 B' D' U' L F' D2 R2 L B2 R L' U2 D' B U' L' F D' U' L B' D U' B2 D 
37. 12.37 D' B R B2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B' D' L2 F L' F2 U F D B2 D2 L U' 
38. 13.13 L' F2 U2 B2 F' L U2 R U' F L2 R2 U2 R B2 D' B' F D2 F' L2 D2 B L' U2 
39. 13.85 D U2 F U L U' D2 R' F' R U' L' D2 F B L F2 R2 F' R L' D2 L' U B 
40. 12.96 F' D B2 L D' L' F2 D R2 U' L' D U B2 L' U' R' D2 F2 R' U2 L' D' F2 D2 
41. 12.10 L2 B L' F U' L R' D F2 D' U2 F' R' D' B' F' L2 R D2 F R2 U' F' R L' 
42. 14.03 R' D' R2 B' L' B2 D U' L' F2 R D2 B F' L' R B2 R U B L R D U' F' 
43. 13.48 D2 U2 B2 U D2 L F2 U' L' F' D L' U' F D2 U B' D' R2 U' B' D F L' D 
44. 13.92 D2 U R2 B2 L U' L F B L2 D' R U L D2 F B D2 B R2 D F' U D F2 
45. 13.55 L' D' F2 R2 D2 R L' F' L2 U D' B2 U2 B' R' L B F2 U2 D' R' U' L B' F' 
46. 12.98 B' U F2 D F L D' F L' F2 L2 U2 R D' R2 L B' U B' U R' B2 U2 F L' 
47. 12.54 U2 B' D F R F' D2 L' U' R2 U2 L' D2 B' L' D R L F' U2 D F2 U2 F L2 
48. (9.65) R' U R2 F B2 U R' F' L' F' R2 F U L D2 B' D2 L2 U L U D' L U' D' 
49. 11.07 B2 R' U2 L' U' L2 U B L B2 R2 U2 D L R U' L' D R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L R' 
50. (10.36) L2 D U2 B F2 L D2 B R F L' F B D F D' R' F' R2 L D U2 L2 F2 L


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 12, 2013)

1:12.80 4x4 single, pb


And PB avg5: 1:20.49

1:15.08, 1:27.01, 1:19.09, 1:24.12, 1:18.26


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 12, 2013)

42.27 megaminx single PB.

My first sub-WR anything. :3


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 12, 2013)

number of times: 100/100 
best time: 9.85 
worst time: 16.19 
best mo3: 11.36 (σ = 0.47) 
best avg5: 11.42 (σ = 0.41) 
best mo10: 11.95 (σ = 0.78) sub12 is always nice 
best avg12: 12.01 (σ = 0.71) so close -.- 
best avg50: 12.71 (σ = 0.87) 
best avg100: 12.95 (σ = 1.03) PB 
best mo100: 12.96 (σ = 1.27) PB 



Spoiler: times



13.40, 10.25, 11.61, 13.47, 13.28, 11.49, 14.27, 11.80, 15.46, 13.81, 11.80, 14.42, 16.19, 11.81, 14.46, 14.81, 14.13, 11.82, 14.60, 15.36, 13.36, 13.13, 12.42, 13.07, 11.86, 12.18, 13.72, 14.30, 12.92, 12.08, 15.33, 12.72, 14.79, 10.99, 11.25, 15.63, 13.34, 13.07, 12.48, 12.27, 13.62, 11.19, 12.36, 13.43, 14.64, 14.67, 11.95, 13.89, 13.54, 12.73, 13.67, 11.51, 13.66, 14.00, 11.72, 14.37, 13.00, 9.85, 13.77, 14.12, 14.84, 12.67, 12.77, 12.95, 13.16, 13.39, 13.16, 11.52, 12.85, 13.37, 13.60, 12.10, 10.80, 13.86, 12.84, 12.80, 11.62, 12.97, 12.68, 11.49, 14.97, 13.83, 13.19, 11.09, 13.02, 12.43, 11.90, 11.00, 11.19, 12.27, 11.18, 12.98, 13.34, 11.73, 12.29, 11.61, 13.53, 13.61, 13.04, 11.60


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2013)

36.32 4x4 single 

Best 3 are now 35.99, 36.01, 36.32


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 36.32 4x4 single
> 
> Best 3 are now 35.99, 36.01, 36.32



You need a sub-35!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> You need a sub-35!



Haha, yeah, that would be nice 

Florian modded my SS 4x4 v3, not sure if it's better or worse...

best time: 36.32
best avg5: 42.53 PB
best avg12: 43.23 PB (by 0.09)
best avg25: 43.90 PB
best avg50: 45.51 PB /)

Okay I guess


----------



## etshy (Apr 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Haha, yeah, that would be nice
> 
> Florian modded my SS 4x4 v3, not sure if it's better or worse...
> 
> ...



Awesome :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2013)

lolepic fail

35.76 4x4 PB single with redux... Did F2C and then another center was one turn off, so I did redux, and got no parity.

Also, apparently the avg5 in my last post isn't PB.


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lolepic fail
> 
> 35.76 4x4 PB single with redux... Did F2C and then another center was one turn off, so I did redux, and got no parity.
> 
> Also, apparently the avg5 in my last post isn't PB.



Nice! PB with redux :tu


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't normally care about accomplishments or anything, but this was notable to me.

16.88 Average of 5

16.25
17.54
14.41
18.69
16.85


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2013)

444

Average of 5: 34.53
1. 35.55 r2 U' F2 B' u D f2 u R F2 L' r' F2 r B' U2 B R F2 L' u R2 f' r F' U F L' R' f' r' B2 D' B R F u' F' R' B' 
2. 33.74 f U2 F' R2 f F R2 D U' F f2 u2 D f' U' F2 D2 u' F' f2 B L' U L R2 u2 f L' r2 U D2 u F2 B2 D L2 f R r2 u' 
3. (42.73) u' U2 R' L' f U' u' R' u F2 D L B' R' U2 R L f' L F2 u U' r' B r u' L' F' L r' U L D' u r' D' R2 U2 F B2 
4. 34.31 B U2 F R2 r B D U2 f B2 u2 F2 R' B L' r2 U' L' F U' R B' r' F2 B R u U2 D L' F L B f2 U2 u2 D R' B' F 
5. (33.64) F' r' U u B D B u2 R D2 f' D' r R2 B F' f' R D' U' r' D2 F' U R' r2 L' u2 D' f' D' B2 r' U2 R F u' B D' F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 444
> 
> Average of 5: 34.53
> 1. 35.55 r2 U' F2 B' u D f2 u R F2 L' r' F2 r B' U2 B R F2 L' u R2 f' r F' U F L' R' f' r' B2 D' B R F u' F' R' B'
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2013)

Why thank you!


----------



## ottozing (Apr 13, 2013)

OH PB's

13.27 single
15.79 ao5
17.15 ao12


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 13, 2013)

3:58.29 7x7 solve, yay finally. 3rd solve of weekly comp 15, scramble was quite nice too.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 13, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> 3:58.29 7x7 solve, yay finally. 3rd solve of weekly comp 15, scramble was quite nice too.



Cool sub NR.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 13, 2013)

(1:13.23), 1:17.01, (1:20.67), 1:17.04, 1:20.24 = *1:18.10 avg5* 
Finally sub 1:20

(1:13.23), 1:17.01, 1:20.67, 1:17.04, 1:20.24, 1:26.52, (1:38.94), 1:20.73, 1:26.87, 1:22.17, 1:15.15, 1:18.12 = *1:20.45 avg12*
Almost sub 1:20 already


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 13, 2013)

2:59.19 avg5, but 3:00.51 avg12  

6x6


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2013)

lowat 2-4 relay: 51.24 

also 2-7 relay in 11:14.75
Much less impressive


----------



## Username (Apr 13, 2013)

3x3 Avg 100: 16.65



Spoiler: times



13.65, 16.23, 17.43, 17.03, 15.97, 16.05, 16.22, 16.34, 14.33, 13.84, 14.71, 16.08, 16.07, 16.52, 18.72, 19.15, 20.30, 16.41, 18.31, 16.94, 17.60, 19.00, 13.79, 14.35, 15.05, (21.75), 16.65, 18.41, 18.47, 16.39, 18.47, 17.13, 17.56, (22.66), 18.62, 21.33, 14.30, (21.97), 20.13, 17.96, 16.42, 14.94, (13.13), 18.12, 17.94, 16.49, 15.56, 16.84, 16.63, 13.56, 15.90, 15.79, 14.53, 18.11, 16.33, 15.07, 15.67, 17.63, 14.68, 15.77, 15.59, 18.46, 20.15, 13.53, (12.12), 17.20, 13.88, 17.98, 16.78, 18.88, 14.45, (12.92), 14.34, 15.08, 15.53, 16.04, (21.40), (21.83), 18.02, 18.75, 18.39, 18.62, 20.30, 20.40, 16.00, 14.46, 15.82, 15.27, 19.44, 17.85, 16.04, 16.86, (12.93), 16.81, 18.50, (13.20), 13.84, 14.38, 14.40, 14.84



I rolled it from 16.8x to this in 4 solves xD Cube: :y new dayan guhong v2 that I recieved yesterday. This is PB by like a second xD


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 13, 2013)

35.90 oh pb single

And 47.00 average of 5 oh pb:

56.95, 43.64, 35.90, 48.09, 49.27


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2013)

*4x4:*

best time: 35.12 PB
best avg5: 39.09 PB
best avg12: 40.73 PB
best avg25: 42.19 PB 
best avg50: 42.83 PB
best avg100: 44.05 PB

Times: 44.84, 44.54, 45.92, 47.06, 46.71, 52.22, 49.21, 45.25, 48.67, 40.44, 42.72, 47.96, 51.39, 46.52, 53.58, 42.75, 51.65, 46.09, 52.84, 43.63, 48.27, 49.24, 36.32, 49.52, 46.92, 48.95, 44.31, 41.50, 46.38, 44.32, 42.15, 43.78, 42.07, 48.95, 41.24, 41.75, 48.46, 44.36, 41.90, 45.90, 40.35, 48.94, 40.71, 41.85, 45.82, 39.41, 47.86, 44.85, 38.55, 46.68, 45.58, 52.59, 49.77, 45.69, 41.94, 51.22, 51.54, 49.10, 44.07, 47.71, 41.31, 46.89, 53.06, 53.34, 45.74, 45.86, 41.53, 41.24, (50.99), 47.41, 50.12, 45.86, 42.54, 38.83, 46.33, (51.80), 42.88, 37.63, 40.26, 45.42, (35.23), 42.48, 42.95, 44.91, 42.13, 43.90, 47.88, 42.55, 42.19, (52.15), 48.00, 50.75, 36.92, 48.83, 42.24, (35.39), 44.27, 48.83, 40.90, 41.45, 45.54, 36.83, 41.88, 43.19, 38.96, (35.12), 40.26, 43.11, 38.06, 42.61, 43.07, 48.90, 44.29, 46.93, 40.29, 45.26, 42.09, 52.82

So many 35s and 36s towards the end...


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 13, 2013)

I said to my friend:
"I will get my OH PB avg5 now."

Then this:
Average of 5: 21.32
1. (15.62) F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 L' B2 L D' F' L B U2 R2 
2. 17.93 D L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D R D B2 R2 F D' B' D' F' D2 
3. (26.26) F2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D L' R2 B2 F U2 L D B F 
4. 22.16 L2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U B2 R U L B R' B' U' R B U 
5. 23.88 U' B' D F2 L D L F' U' B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 

PB single and avg5 lol


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 13, 2013)

4x4 PB everything.
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:09.36
worst time: 1:54.47

current mean of 3: 1:19.47 
best mean of 3: 1:14.33 

current avg5: 1:20.80 
best avg5: 1:20.80 

current avg12: 1:28.82
best avg12: 1:28.82

Times: 1:29.33 1:27.42, 1:36.63, 1:54.47, 1:26.25, 1:38.83, 1:24.64, 1:29.95, 1:42.05, 1:13.34, 1:09.36, 1:20.28, 1:28.78


----------



## Julian (Apr 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *4x4:*
> 
> best time: 35.12 PB
> best avg5: 39.09 PB
> ...


Wow, great stuff.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 13, 2013)

Took act. Results in 3-8 weeks.


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 13, 2013)

OH PB everything
Best time: 38.34
Best mean of 3: 42.57
Best avg5: 44.07 
Best avg12: 48.05 
Times: 49.11, 39.56, 58.80, 51.00, 1:01.45, 51.98, 51.95, 48.33, 55.23, 1:14.22, 57.99, 43.83, 46.05, 47.89, 45.53, 57.61, 49.42, 42.84, 40.56, 48.80, 38.34


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 13, 2013)

0.08 m2.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 13, 2013)

WHOOOO!!!!! New 4x4 PB 1:54.58 No parity LIKE A BOSS!!! that's my second ever sub 2 min 4x4 solve


----------



## kasochi (Apr 13, 2013)

best avg100: 14.08 (σ = 1.53)
With feeling...


Spoiler



13.80, 12.06, 17.46, 13.42, 12.24, (19.87), 14.46, 13.24, 11.58, 13.00, 13.16, 15.38, 15.87, (10.00), 15.41, 12.32, 14.88, 13.87, 15.21, 13.49, 14.90, 13.85, 17.37, 14.77, 14.12, 12.46, 12.33, (11.18), 14.99, (11.22), (11.23), 13.50, 12.18, (22.93), (24.32), 12.84, 15.22, 12.43, 12.92, 13.82, 13.00, 11.66, 14.61, 13.60, 12.94, 13.44, 12.90, 16.05, 13.15, 14.56, 14.35, 12.39, 15.06, 16.77, 13.68, 15.09, 17.18, 16.90, 16.65, 13.58, 14.17, 12.35, 14.88, 13.35, 17.68, 15.05, 13.00, 12.70, 13.89, 14.88, 13.77, 17.74, (17.94), 13.72, 12.33, 15.92, 13.26, 13.69, (17.77), 16.20, 13.01, 12.89, 13.46, 12.91, 15.98, 16.02, (11.19), 15.28, 14.04, 12.37, 13.62, 15.50, 15.25, 11.64, 11.84, 14.44, 14.01, 15.45, 12.63, 12.15


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 13, 2013)

24.58. Sq-1 PB. By like 2 seconds.


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 13, 2013)

3:19.63, 3:29.01, 3:23.02, 3:23.09, 3:25.13 = 3:23.75

idk if this is pb but i haven't practised 7x7 in ages cause this cube is way too huge for me


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 3:19.63, 3:29.01, 3:23.02, 3:23.09, 3:25.13 = 3:23.75
> 
> idk if this is pb but i haven't practised 7x7 in ages cause this cube is way too huge for me



Ya gettin da mini 7x7?


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes. V excited for it.


----------



## TomH (Apr 13, 2013)

just got my first sub 20 average c: no luckys and a pb non lucky of 18.21  been bouncing down around low 20 averages for a few days now, pumped i finally got a sub 20 average!


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 13, 2013)

So close:
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-14
avg of 5: 30.10

Time List:
1. (32.96) D R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' F D B2 R' U B2 D2 R U2 
2. (27.31) D F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 F2 L U2 R F2 U L2 U' 
3. 31.11 R' L U2 L2 B' R' U' F R2 B' D' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' 
4. 28.18 D2 B U2 B F2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 L' D B2 L' B' L B R U R 
5. 31.01 R2 U B' L' D' L' F' L2 D R F2 D B2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 D'
3x3 OH


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 14, 2013)

Megaminx
2:24.22, 2:19.08, 2:29.90, 2:32.82, 2:52.90 = 2:28.98 Ao5
2:19.08 is PB single
I need to work on endurance.

4-20-13 New PB Single:
2:14.13

5-14-13 2:13.36


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 14, 2013)

11.30 pb single.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

3x3:
9.10 pb single
12.762 pb ao5 (first sub 13 )
13.505 pb ao12 (First sub 14 )
All in one day too


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

15.28 PB single. #12 on race to sub-20. Like 8 move cross. Then all pairs were three moves. Then antisune then z perm. 
37 stm./15.28=2.42 tps. So slow. Most of you could get this in like five.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 14, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> 26.78 R2 B' Uw2 R Fw' F' L' Rw2 D2 Fw D R' Fw Uw' D' R' Rw' D2 U2 Fw2 B2 L2 D Fw' B' Uw' F' Fw2 U F Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw' U Fw R2 Fw2
> yay, sub 27 at last



26.77 F' D2 Rw D' B D' Uw R' L2 D Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw' Fw' U2 Rw' L' B2 F2 U' D Fw U Rw F' Fw' Rw R2 F2 Fw' D2 B Rw B L' D 
haha


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 14, 2013)

8.86 3x3 single at CSP Spring 2013


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2013)

*30x30x30 cube* in *2:21:49.547* on IsoCubeSim.

21002 moves, 2.47 tps.
Edges (~13 mins??) and first center done at 38:40, second done at 1:02:01, third done at 1:23:41, fourth done at 2:01:49.
I slowed down a bunch at the end because my wrist/hand started being stiff and painful... doing this solve was probably not the best idea I've ever had. But I think this is a pretty solid time. And yes, I did this in one sitting.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 14, 2013)

Been doing a bit more square 1 recently. Good session with not only a pb single, also first sub 40 Ao5 and very nearly a sub 40 Ao12...


*Average of 12: 40.17*
1. 41.34 (0, 2) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)
2. (29.27) (4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0)
3. 35.73 (-3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -1) / 
4. (59.35) (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / 
5. 45.82 (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, -3) / (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / 
6. 44.55 (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
7. 31.73 (-2, 0) / (2, 5) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 0)
8. 34.86 (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) / (2, -2) / (6, -1) / 
9. 52.42 (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -2) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) / 
10. 32.49 (0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / 
11. 43.57 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (-4, -4)
12. 39.18 (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -5) / (3, -4) / (5, -2)


*Average of 5: 36.97*
1. (31.73) (-2, 0) / (2, 5) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 0)
2. 34.86 (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) / (2, -2) / (6, -1) / 
3. (52.42) (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -2) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) / 
4. 32.49 (0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / 
5. 43.57 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (-4, -4)


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 14, 2013)

2:38.71 single, 2:50.23 avg5. Still trying hard to sub3 the avg12

6x6 again


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 14, 2013)

(10.19) U R' B2 L U2 B F2 R2 U' R U R' L' B2 U B' R D2 B' D2 R' F' R2 L' F 

petrus


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 14, 2013)

DAT petrus


----------



## kasochi (Apr 14, 2013)

number of times: 108/108
best time: 10.31
worst time: 21.83

current avg5: 14.70 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 12.19 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 13.57 (σ = 1.22)
*best avg12: 12.87 (σ = 0.83)*　// PB

current avg100: 13.79 (σ = 1.35)
*best avg100: 13.77 (σ = 1.33)* // PB

session avg: 13.87 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 13.98


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 14, 2013)

2x2 *TPS: 12.26* 1.06 single (13 moves) Keyboard...FML

F2 R' F U' F' R2 U' F2 U'

z' U' R2 U' R2'
F' R U R' U' R' F R U2'


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2013)

2:46.45 4x4 BLD method (U2, OP and r2).


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 14, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Been doing a bit more square 1 recently. Good session with not only a pb single, also first sub 40 Ao5 and very nearly a sub 40 Ao12...



Good to see you practicing again! Thought about coming to notts comp? :b


50.02 (50.00) (52.42) 51.45 50.27 = 50.85 PB Ao5 Megaminx.
My last PB with a sub-50 in it was like sup-52 >_>
This is just wat.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 14, 2013)

Finally 5x5 progress
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-14
avg of 5: 1:53.39

Time List:
1. 1:54.68 u2 f' u R2 U F' L f' B2 l r' L' d2 f2 l2 b2 f L B2 L F' D' L F' U R2 D' B' R' U' L2 l' R' d' U r' l B' b f2 D2 l D u R2 d F2 b2 r2 R d2 D2 B' u' f' R' U2 R' l d' 
2. 1:50.51 L2 l2 b2 r2 D' L2 f2 d2 L F2 l' U L F2 f' l r' U2 B D' L d2 U' u' L2 r' d' F' U' B' R2 b' F l' f2 r' B' r D2 d b2 u2 l2 r2 F u' F2 R l' r2 b2 l2 u l2 u' f d' U' D r' 
3. (1:50.43) u' F2 B' l F' f' B2 r U' R2 f2 r' B2 L' u' R2 d' B' r2 F' U2 R' r' u b' l2 R' u2 f' R' u2 r' d B' U' f d' f2 b R2 f' b2 R U' L F' U B' u2 r D2 f' u B r' f L' F2 b2 r2 
4. 1:54.98 U2 b U b2 r2 B F' b2 l D' R2 U' b d U' u' D l2 r2 D' R L b' l' D' l2 F B' f2 R' F b2 D B2 u' B2 U F' l' R' f' D L2 F2 b2 f' u' b f' L' F D2 F2 d' r R2 U l2 b' u 
5. (1:56.93) f2 U' F B2 U d' l F2 f' u' r2 R u2 l F b' d2 l b2 d' u' R B U2 b2 B U L r2 R' l' d2 L2 R2 u' f2 U' l' F' d' B u2 D' b2 U2 B2 l2 R b F D2 r' d' F2 f2 d2 r2 d R' d
Hoping I can roll it into an sub 2 ao12, I COULD!! Counting 2:14 though

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-14
avg of 12: 1:58.27
1. 1:54.68 u2 f' u R2 U F' L f' B2 l r' L' d2 f2 l2 b2 f L B2 L F' D' L F' U R2 D' B' R' U' L2 l' R' d' U r' l B' b f2 D2 l D u R2 d F2 b2 r2 R d2 D2 B' u' f' R' U2 R' l d' 
2. 1:50.51 L2 l2 b2 r2 D' L2 f2 d2 L F2 l' U L F2 f' l r' U2 B D' L d2 U' u' L2 r' d' F' U' B' R2 b' F l' f2 r' B' r D2 d b2 u2 l2 r2 F u' F2 R l' r2 b2 l2 u l2 u' f d' U' D r' 
3. 1:50.43 u' F2 B' l F' f' B2 r U' R2 f2 r' B2 L' u' R2 d' B' r2 F' U2 R' r' u b' l2 R' u2 f' R' u2 r' d B' U' f d' f2 b R2 f' b2 R U' L F' U B' u2 r D2 f' u B r' f L' F2 b2 r2 
4. 1:54.98 U2 b U b2 r2 B F' b2 l D' R2 U' b d U' u' D l2 r2 D' R L b' l' D' l2 F B' f2 R' F b2 D B2 u' B2 U F' l' R' f' D L2 F2 b2 f' u' b f' L' F D2 F2 d' r R2 U l2 b' u 
5. 1:56.93 f2 U' F B2 U d' l F2 f' u' r2 R u2 l F b' d2 l b2 d' u' R B U2 b2 B U L r2 R' l' d2 L2 R2 u' f2 U' l' F' d' B u2 D' b2 U2 B2 l2 R b F D2 r' d' F2 f2 d2 r2 d R' d 
6. 2:14.25 R' B' D' U f2 u L' r2 d' r F f2 d' D' F2 d' l b U r2 L d' F L2 D' r' b2 r2 u2 L d' U B' l' F u d' B' b' L l B r d2 u2 f L l' b R2 l2 L' F R2 B D L2 U L2 b' 
7. (1:46.27) l L2 D b2 D U' R u R2 u' R U r R2 l u' R u2 l' d' f2 d2 r2 d2 b' L D2 B d' R2 F2 L' U F2 u D2 f' l F2 d b' f2 U' B l2 B2 d2 L2 D' B r2 L d f2 d2 u D' L2 b' L' 
8. 2:00.65 F2 D2 R r2 d2 r' u D2 d' r' F2 r2 D2 d' F u2 l' d2 U2 L' d u B2 R' U' b F d f F2 d b' d2 u U' f' R2 d2 r2 B' b' U' r' u2 F2 u' B' u L2 D' L D L2 l' D r2 b' d2 r B' 
9. 1:56.37 d2 r2 l u L2 l' D' F' U l' r' L f' F' r' L B L R' D L B U u r' b' u r R F2 U2 l' u U' F u2 R' D' r F l' u B L2 f U' F u' f2 U' r' b' r B L' U d2 F' L' d2 
10. 2:01.04 l2 u2 f U l d L l' B F2 l' D' r2 d2 l' d' f2 U' f2 D R' l u2 r2 d L2 u2 l' d b2 D2 F' r B D' u2 d2 B F U l2 d' L2 u' b' d D' R' B' d f' r L2 D B' u' b2 D' f' U 
11. 2:02.86 u2 D' R2 f F' u' f2 r2 l d' l' u D U2 r U2 R2 L' u F' b2 R' L2 b2 f2 r L2 f2 L2 F R' f R f2 B U' d' B2 R2 U B2 U R2 l2 F d f2 l2 L b' B' D' R2 r' L b' L' u R' r 
12. (2:18.80) F2 l R' u2 L' B2 l B2 L F' d' U2 l2 r' b F' l2 D2 f2 l' L' R D2 b' r2 D' U2 f R2 L D' L' f' U2 d2 r R' D2 R2 U d' F2 l2 f2 F' u' R l' F' D' b' u' U l' d2 L' F2 d2 r2 f'


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 14, 2013)

15.66 avg of 5

15.72
15.88
18.00
14.86
15.38


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 15, 2013)

(1:09.48), 1:03.02, (57.12), 59.84, 1:06.81 = 1:03.22

Terrible yet somehow still pb...1:03 was a two centre pop, so probably could have been sub-1


----------



## Akiro (Apr 15, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> (1:09.48), 1:03.02, (57.12), 59.84, 1:06.81 = 1:03.22
> 
> Terrible yet somehow still pb...1:03 was a two centre pop, so probably could have been sub-1


Impressive! Congrats!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 15, 2013)

Got my cube lubed. Thanks youcuber2 and coolster01!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Second successful blind solve today. I was cubing in my backyard so I didn't time myself. I also wasn't going for speed, so if I had to guess, I would say ~20 minutes total for the entire thing.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

7x7 PB's
Single: 3:31
Mo3: 3:43
Ao5: 3:49
Ao12: 3:56

I'll do more tomorrow


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 7x7 PB's
> Single: 3:31
> Mo3: 3:43
> Ao5: 3:49
> ...



wat


----------



## uniacto (Apr 15, 2013)

Started a new session on qqtimer, within 30 solves, new ao5 and ao12 pbs  


ao5: 13.67
ao12: 14.62 

woot woot


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 15, 2013)

After sucking at 3x3 for the whole weekend, I realized that I neglected to do any 4x4, so I sat down and did probably the most solves I've ever done in one sitting 34 (and I would keep going, but I wanna go to sleep). anyway, really good times for the whole thing. 

Best average of 5: 40.43
27-31 - 40.31 (37.36) 40.96 (45.06) 40.02

Best average of 12: 41.13
18-29 - 39.95 42.84 40.12 42.46 39.69 40.35 (44.89) 44.22 40.42 40.31 (37.36) 40.96

and 7 or 8 sub-40s/ =D

(nothing's PB btw, almost PB avg12 though, I just screwed up the last solve)


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Good to see you practicing again! Thought about coming to notts comp? :b



Yes, but was home late from work Friday and when I looked there were already over 30 registered so I did not think it was worth it 

Never really stopped practicing to be fair, albeit not as often. But a good day yesterday with the single, ao5 and ao12 pbs on Sq1 and non lucky pb on 3x3.

Looking forward to seeing the UK crew again as soon as I can


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 15, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Yes, but was home late from work Friday and when I looked there were already over 30 registered so I did not think it was worth it
> 
> Never really stopped practicing to be fair, albeit not as often. But a good day yesterday with the single, ao5 and ao12 pbs on Sq1 and non lucky pb on 3x3.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the UK crew again as soon as I can



We still have like 30 more places, we managed to get a bigger room so we could increase reg limit to 70 people, If that was the only thing stopping you, maybe you could reconsider :b


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> We still have like 30 more places, we managed to get a bigger room so we could increase reg limit to 70 people, If that was the only thing stopping you, maybe you could reconsider :b



Yup, the only reason, and registered....


----------



## Iggy (Apr 15, 2013)

5:45.43 feet solve, first timed solve. Too bad I messed up the U perm....

Also, as of today, I can do all official events.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

29.94 4x4 single on video 


1. 29.94 Rw' L B2 Uw2 Rw' B' L Rw2 U Uw2 D R Uw2 R B F' R2 Fw2 L D2 L' D2 Uw' Fw L B' Fw' Uw Rw2 D2 U2 Rw U2 Uw D' Rw2 U2 D' B2 Rw'


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 15, 2013)

Megaminx PB Average of 5 & 12
best avg5: 2:03.11
current avg12: 2:06.67
2:07.99, (1:52.11), 2:09.33, 2:05.38, 2:17.14, [1:55.01, 2:04.14, (2:38.98), 2:06.30, 1:58.89], 2:20.63, 2:01.93

Finally pushing that 2 minute barrier


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 15, 2013)

16.08 pb avg5

14.39, 15.08, 18.94, 15.82, 17.15


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 15, 2013)

1.62 t perm. 8.64 tps.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

4x4 Average of 100:
number of times: 102/102
best time: 31.43
worst time: 49.17

current mo3: 37.19 (σ = 1.15)
best mo3: 34.54 (σ = 0.58)

current avg5: 37.55 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: 34.99 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 37.97 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 36.44 (σ = 2.19)PB

current avg25: 38.77 (σ = 1.79)
best avg25: 37.63 (σ = 2.38)PB

current avg100: 38.60 (σ = 2.61)
best avg100: 38.60 (σ = 2.61)PB

session avg: 38.60 (σ = 2.51)
session mean: 38.74

36.01, 42.47, 39.35, 38.59, 45.78, 39.56, 40.40, 36.29, 38.17, 33.55, 39.82, 40.55, 42.83, 33.46, 37.11, 37.70, 46.24, 37.58, 41.29, 45.62, 38.11, 38.90, 33.63, 45.12, 35.11, 36.51, 32.83, 37.77, 38.66, 37.34, 35.11, 36.37, 41.17, 49.17, 39.04, 38.61, 43.41, 38.47, 34.50, 35.72, 41.24, 42.05, 41.70, 38.35, 37.05, 37.03, 38.56, 43.05, 39.75, 36.09, 38.01, 34.19, 35.21, 34.23, 35.53, 37.00, 41.48, 39.72, 31.43, 34.84, 40.19, 35.52, 47.86, 39.54, 41.54, 37.11, 44.54, 37.69, 35.63, 39.53, 43.99, 35.91, 39.61, 36.35, 34.96, 38.72, 40.53, 39.56, 37.91, 40.57, 36.67, 40.61, 33.29, 43.66, 39.43, 41.86, 35.37, 40.96, 41.29, 42.90, 37.28, 34.49, 37.82, 40.12, 39.27, 38.78, 37.79, 37.51, 39.70, 36.44, 38.51, 36.62


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2013)

53.959 4x4 qcube avg12

edit: 53.802


----------



## uniacto (Apr 16, 2013)

9.55!!!!!!!

how... full step... 

D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U R2 B' D F L U F' L D L F'


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2013)

39.70 4x4 avg12 with a counting 35 ON CAMERA
Holy **** I'm so pumped right now omfg


----------



## KCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 39.70 4x4 avg12 with a counting 35 ON CAMERA
> Holy **** I'm so pumped right now omfg



Nice job!


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Nice job!



Thanks! I want to get NR (39.80) at worlds, which, by then, I hope will be pretty easy.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2013)

2.53, 2.40, 2.80, 3.53, 7.05 = 2.95 2x2 avg5

Cool sub NR


----------



## TMOY (Apr 16, 2013)

5:58.66 7^3 solve, first sub-6 for me


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2013)

3.60 2x2 PB avg12. Also 7:04.82 7x7 PB single.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Apr 16, 2013)

Roux:

Avg of 100: 14,64
Avg of 12: 13,24
Avg of 5: 13,09


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2013)

1.87, 1.72, 1.68, (2.81), 2.08, 2.08, 1.79, 2.43, (1.43), 1.60, 2.10, 1.85 = 1.92

whoqaars though

2x2 keybored


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 16, 2013)

1:07.58 4x4 pb single

4x4 pb avg 5 (rolling): 1:16.78 

(1:23.02), (1:07.58), 1:10.89, 1:21.97, 1:17.49

4x4 pb avg12: 1:20.84

1:21.15, 1:22.07, 1:21.61, 1:29.13, 1:17.68, 1:23.02, 1:07.58, 1:10.89, 1:21.97, 1:17.49, 1:27.05, 1:25.45


15.48 3x3 pb avg5:

15.65, 11.52, 14.27, 16.80, 16.53


----------



## KCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

8.13 ao5 and 9.20 ao12 on ttw 

8.64	U' F R' U' F2 D' U F2 D' L' D2 B2 F2 U F R2 D2 R D' R U F2 B' L B'
12.99	D' R2 D U L2 D2 U' R D R' L2 B2 D2 L' B U F2 D' U F' D' F' L F2 B2
10.68	B2 F' L2 U2 L' D' B F R' L F2 R2 B2 L R' D B2 R' D2 R' B D2 F L2 R2
10.04	F U R F D2 U2 F' R U' B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D R D' F' B D2 B' D' R B' U
6.88	L D' F R F2 D2 R2 D2 L' D L F' D' B F D2 F' L2 B R D2 U B2 L2 U
10.43	L2 F2 L2 R F' U L F2 U' F' L D' F' B U2 R2 L U' L F D U2 L' D' U2
9.81	B L B L F' B L' R F2 L' D U2 R B2 F' L B' R D2 F' B D' B L R2
8.11	R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L R' U2 L R2 B2 R' F B R2 B' U' B' D' B' R2 U R' L2 B
10.47	L' R' B' L' U2 F L2 B' D' R D' U B' R L' U' R' D L2 D B2 U2 D' L2 U
8.17	B' U2 B' L2 R2 F R' B' D' F2 D F' L U B L F2 D U2 R2 B U2 R2 D' L'
7.56	U2 D2 L' B' U R2 D U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 R' B' F L' U2 B' R L F2
8.12	U' L2 B R2 D L2 D' R' U' R' B' F2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 U B U F2 L U2 F R2


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 39.70 4x4 avg12 with a counting 35 ON CAMERA
> Holy **** I'm so pumped right now omfg



Is it your first sub-40?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 16, 2013)

17 second solve at school. Timed with clock at school. Not PB but fazt.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Is it your first sub-40?



Yep. PB by over a second. Wooo


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Yep. PB by over a second. Wooo



Really? My PB avg12 was faster than yours before you got that


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Really? My PB avg12 was faster than yours before you got that



Really? What was yours? Mine was 40.86 for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 17, 2013)

22.21 ao12. Wow! Getting faster. Literally dropped two seconds in a matter of solves.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Really? What was yours? Mine was 40.86 for the past couple of weeks.





antoineccantin said:


> *4x4:*
> 
> best time: 35.12 PB
> best avg5: 39.09 PB
> ...



Yep.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Feet
1:41.63, 1:19.46, 1:36.73, 1:28.78, 1:21.75, 1:41.67, 1:33.46, 1:30.24, 1:15.18, 1:40.34, 1:09.44, 1:40.96, 1:09.73, 1:00.82, 1:09.34, 1:17.15, 1:28.31 

number of times: 17/17 
best time: 1:00.82 Y U NO SUB1... COLL + EPLLskip
worst time: 1:41.67 
best mo3: 1:06.63 (σ = 5.04)
best avg5: 1:09.50 (σ = 0.17) lol-SD PB by 12s wtf 
best avg12: 1:22.76 (σ = 11.95) PB by 7s 
session avg: 1:25.50 (σ = 11.39) 
session mean: 1:25.00


----------



## kasochi (Apr 17, 2013)

Ao12: *12.54* = 12.31, 11.51, 12.35, 13.51, (9.97), 12.08, 13.49, 12.93, (17.77), 12.16, 11.14, 13.88 (σ = 0.90)


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 17, 2013)

24.00 Ao100 ZZ-b (H,T,Sune, cycle to one of those otherwise)

not bad lol


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Rubiks Clock
PB Average of 5, 12, and 100 

*best avg5: 7.57 (σ = 0.67)* (solves 57-61)
7.50, 8.27, 6.93, (6.21), (9.16)

*best avg12: 7.92 (σ = 0.66)* (solves 49-60)
8.55, 8.18, 7.50, (8.77), 6.90, 8.28, 8.36, 8.69, 7.50, 8.27, 6.93, (6.21)

*best avg100: 8.74 (σ = 0.88)*


Spoiler: times



7.90, (11.86), 8.25, 8.97, 7.94, 7.56, 9.78, 7.69, 9.61, 9.22, 9.18, 9.58, 9.43, 9.93, 8.38, 7.90, 9.13, 9.18, 7.16, (DNF(10.09)), (11.21), 9.19, 7.27, 9.08, 8.28, 7.75, 8.38, 7.38, 8.21, 8.15, 9.09, 9.58, 10.53, 7.46, 8.77, 8.27, 8.30, 7.68, 8.31, 9.18, 9.56, 10.43, 7.22, 10.18, 9.09, 10.56, 10.28, 9.55, 8.55, 8.18, 7.50, 8.77, (6.90), 8.28, 8.36, 8.69, 7.50, 8.27, (6.93), (6.21), 9.16, 8.18, 10.02, 8.22, 7.80, 8.27, 9.19, 8.81, 9.05, 8.88, 8.78, 8.80, (6.69), 8.77, 10.09, 8.75, (12.90), 9.16, 8.56, 8.96, 7.02, (DNF(7.65)), 8.91, 7.16, 8.61, 8.22, 9.22, 9.56, 9.21, 9.78, 8.55, 8.09, 9.28, 10.47, 8.50, 8.52, 11.03, (6.61), 8.28, 7.86

6+ - 5 (0 counting)
7+ - 18
8+ - 37
9+ - 26
10+ - 8
11+ - 3 (1 counting, lol)
12+ - 1
DNF - 2 (7,10)



Broken the 9 second barrier  it's good to have a little bit more consistency in this average  hopefully I can keep this up for Nottingham Open, record a nice sub-9 average


----------



## etshy (Apr 17, 2013)

3x3 *PB 18.13* R2 L2 D2 L' D F2 D2 F' R' D B' R F' D2 B' D L U2 D F' R L2 D' B2 L'


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 17, 2013)

I did a bunch of averages and I average in the 18s again. finally, after a month of sucking im back to where i was!


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 17, 2013)

12. (8.90) R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 B' U F2 R' U L' R' D U'
Fullstep Pb on video + two more sub 10s and a 10.01. Best average was 13.64 though -.-


----------



## Iggy (Apr 18, 2013)

9.99 R' D' F R2 U' R L' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' 
Awesome time lol


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Megaminx sub1 single *
57.86 Full, corners 5-cycle with commutators 

And 12.79 3x3 mo100


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 18, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> *Megaminx sub1 single *
> 57.86 Full, cornesr 5-cykle with commutators
> 
> And 12.79 3x3 mo100



Wow, what do you average these days (mega)?


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 18, 2013)

About 1:20.
I have my bests in signature, ao5 done today, don't look at mo100, I did it like 4 months ago


----------



## Username (Apr 18, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> About 1:20.
> I have my bests in signature, ao5 done today, don't look at mo100, I did it like 4 months ago



You don't have a signature


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 18, 2013)

:O I should have, maybe when I post from my phone it doesn't show.
It should be under this post.
Also, some rolling:
1:11.60 ao5
1:14.97 mo10
1:15.68 ao12
Everything's PB


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 18, 2013)

35.03 4x4 single. 3rd best I think. Best with 3LLL (OLL PLL parity then PLL)
woo


----------



## KCuber (Apr 18, 2013)

33.82 ao5 on my newly modded 4x4 
2: 33.71 B' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 U Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Rw' F U2 R2 B Rw' D2 Rw Uw' F' D2 B' D2 Rw' D Fw2 L2 Uw Rw Uw2er Rw2 B2 L' U Fw Uw' B' Rw U' R
3: 33.71 L' Fw' U F' Rw' B' R' Fw Rw' Fw2 U' Rw2 U Rw2 U2 B D Rw' U2 F U B L2 Fw' R Uw' L2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 U' R' U L U2 Rw2 Uw' F
4: 42.44 Rw' Uw' F2 Uw F' Uw' Fw D2 R B R F Rw' F Uw F' D2 B' D Fw R' F2 L2 U2 Fw2 D' Fw' R2 Fw2 U B' R' B D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 B2
5: (32.25) Uw2 F' R' Uw Fw' D' B D' R D B Uw Rw' U' F L' Fw2 U2 B2 Rw Uw' F2 L B' U2 F R F' Rw D' R2 Uw R2 F' R Uw' Rw' F2 Rw
6: 34.04 F' R2 Fw2 R' Uw F' U Rw2 U2 L' B' Rw' B2 Rw Fw Rw' F' R2 Uw2 B U F R F R' F' U' Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B U Rw F2 Uw L

EDIT:
I just got a 35.40 ao5 that felt slow lol


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 18, 2013)

PB Ao100: 18.64

3rd sub 19 in a row. Maybe I'm sub 19 now.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Feet 
1:27.80, 1:04.10, 1:09.59, 1:00.09, 1:09.62, 1:06.44, 1:28.13, 1:17.08, 1:25.48, 1:05.75, 1:29.95, 1:30.75, 1:20.18, 1:34.03 

number of times: 14/14 
best time: 1:00.09 YOU WERE THE CHOSEN ONE!!! LC PB...
worst time: 1:34.03 
best mean of 3: 1:04.59 (σ = 3.89) 
best avg5: 1:06.71 (σ = 2.25) PB 
best mo10: 1:13.41 (σ = 10.45) PB 
best avg12: 1:15.63 (σ = 9.32) PB 
session avg: 1:17.90 (σ = 9.93) 
session mean: 1:17.78 

1:04.10 is NL PB


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 18, 2013)

11.72 avg 12 

Did this yesterday. Getting pbs aren't as fun anymore


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 18, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> 11.72 avg 12
> 
> Did this yesterday. Getting pbs aren't as fun anymore



your slow. I improved abbit

y u no skaip


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> your slow. I improved abbit
> 
> y u no skaip



cuz cubing is boring now


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 18, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> cuz cubing is boring now



your still srow and i have a 9.39 avg5 now

go on skaip now pree


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2013)

3x3 on 4x4 

best time: 9.34
worst time: 15.42

current avg5: 12.65 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 11.16 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 12.81 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 11.55 (σ = 0.82)

current avg25: 12.33 (σ = 1.13)
best avg25: 12.33 (σ = 1.13)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2013)

First real OH in a really long time.

best time: 11.67
best avg5: 13.65 
best avg12: 14.95
best avg50: 15.75 
current avg100: 16.19 

16.71, 20.34+, 15.65, 20.41+, 16.85, 16.90, 16.31, 14.79, 17.23, 16.88, 14.31, 15.95, 16.51, 13.69, 17.72, 23.38, 19.29, 21.02, 14.88, 15.92, 15.34, 16.82, 13.96, 15.62, 15.77, 16.78, 12.91, 18.26, 18.29, 14.35, 16.58, 14.08, 16.90, 18.46, 16.39, 15.40, 17.40, 16.11, 16.22, 13.25, 17.02, 12.47, 13.97, 14.62, 15.06, 18.50, 14.50, 15.25, 15.97, 14.09, 16.50, 21.75, 13.33, (11.67), 14.98, (15.47), 12.64, 16.74, 17.12, 15.91, 16.64, 18.80, 15.03, 19.85, 14.59, 14.41, 16.83, 18.31, 15.81, 16.74, 14.60, 15.55, 18.05, 16.20, 14.78, 13.83, 16.81, 20.56, 12.98, 18.64, 15.23, 13.18, 16.79, 15.55, 21.67, 19.65, 19.32, 15.58, 15.70, 18.31, 15.38, 14.76, 17.45, 16.40, 14.40, 17.54, 15.78, 16.09, 15.65, 13.53

Still not as fast as I used to be


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 19, 2013)

38.52, 38.87, 43.39, (34.39), 38.56, 36.64, 38.52, (49.36), 38.00, 39.40, 42.53, 35.52 = 39

Siiigh. Counting 42 and 43 killed it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2013)

11.562 single on a mouse-controlled computer cube :3 Skipped an F2L pair and PLL. I had some nonlucky 12s too.

Also 14.38 avg5 and 15.31 avg12.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 19, 2013)

Some pretty awesome accomplishments this week:

1) Learnt 4x4 last Saturday
2) Learnt Ortega for 2x2, but meh LBL is better, 2.24 PB single 6.28 PB avg5
3) Learnt Pyraminx today morning, idk the name of the method, pls help:

-Solve Tips
-Solve Centers
-Solve a Layer
-L3E, with algs from the guy who posted above me


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 19, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> -Solve Tips
> -Solve Centers
> -Solve a Layer
> -L3E, with algs from the guy who posted above me



That's generally just called LBL method, there are many variations though, probably that one is the most common though that can actually get you decent times. Oh, and if you practice Ortega it will almost certainly be better in situations where making a layer is inefficient.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Apr 19, 2013)

PB 4x4 avg12 + two singles !
47.13, 43.35, (35.00), (1:01.51), 42.80, 44.64, 48.10, 46.99, 47.31, 40.69, 45.68, 36.78 = 44.35


----------



## Ollie (Apr 19, 2013)

Not cubing related, but been practicing some memory sports events today 

110 binary digits in 1:00*
62 random digits in 1:00*
Pack of cards, no errors - 1:29
Flash numbers - 33 (this is much much harder than it seems!)

*Lots of room for improvement here!


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 19, 2013)

3x3 OH:
20.93 single
27.57 Ao5
28.66 Ao12

All is PB and done during a 31.16 Ao50. Will make it to an Ao100 later today an very likely beat my best Ao100 which is 34.42.
Sub 30 isn't too far away now


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Not cubing related, but been practicing some memory sports events today
> 
> 110 binary digits in 1:00*
> 62 random digits in 1:00*
> ...



flashnumbers = 1 pass?
arek is good at that, ithink he dose 1 pass 4bld memo too


----------



## Ollie (Apr 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> flashnumbers = 1 pass?
> arek is good at that, ithink he dose 1 pass 4bld memo too



Yep. I'm fairly close to 1-pass 4bld memo now I've started using more visual for centers and audio corners [~1:00] trying to manipulate this part of memory as much as possible


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 19, 2013)

PB pyraminx AO12, first time sub-2.7
Average of 12: 2.64
1. 2.28 
2. 2.92 
3. (3.38) 
4. 2.38 
5. 2.62 
6. 2.57 
7. 2.71 
8. 2.26 
9. 3.08 
10. 3.04 
11. (2.26) 
12. 2.54


----------



## Username (Apr 19, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> PB pyraminx AO12, first time sub-2.7
> Average of 12: 2.64
> 1. 2.28
> 2. 2.92
> ...



NICE

was it on video? :O


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 19, 2013)

Username said:


> NICE
> 
> was it on video? :O



Nope.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 19, 2013)

[49.23 {48.52} 50.51 50.10 {51.59}] (51.64) (47.41) 50.38 51.42 50.33 50.41 50.33
47.41 Single 
49.95 Ao5 
50.28 Ao12
All 3 PBs 
Also, Sub-50 Ao5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 19, 2013)

First sub-15 Ao12 = 14.80!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> First sub-15 Ao12 = 14.80!


Congrats!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2013)

Meh, I still suck.

3x3 OH:

15.54 avg100
14.96 avg50
14.49 avg25
14.39 avg12
13.74 avg5


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 19, 2013)

PB OH Ao100: 31.41


----------



## Lapinsavant (Apr 19, 2013)

3x3 Average of 5: 8.83 (first sub NR )
1. 9.16 D' L2 F2 B R' U2 L B2 R' D2 F' R2 F R2 U F2 R B U F U2 D2 F' R2 U2
2. (13.08) U B D2 B L2 F2 U F D B' D R F R2 U' B2 R' F D' U' B R2 B2 F L
3. 9.36 U2 D L' B U' B2 L' R' B U' R' L' F' R F2 L2 D2 B D R2 F2 R2 D2 F U'
4. (7.71) B2 D2 F' U2 B' U F' B U' L' B L B' L D F D R2 D U B' F' R' U' D2
5. 7.96 F' D U F L' B2 L D B' F D' B2 F D' R2 D U2 R2 L2 U R' B' F' D2 F 
then 10.37 avg50, 10.77 avg100


----------



## Hershey (Apr 20, 2013)

*First sub 10 average!*

Average of 5: 9.65
1. 10.00 L' B L2 D' R' D2 U F' U D2 R' L' F R2 B D' U2 L2 D F2 R2 F B D R2 
2. (14.19) U2 R' F L B2 R B R' L2 B' L2 F R' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B' F' R' B' D' U2 F' 
3. 9.56 U' F U B' R' F B U2 F2 B' U' R' U B D' U' R' F' B2 L R2 U' B' U' F2 
4. (8.80) D' L R U R L' U R' L' B2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 D2 U2 F' B2 U B' D' F' D U2 
5. 9.39 U' B' D2 F D' B' F2 L2 F' L' D' L2 F' D2 F2 L R' B' U F R2 F2 U F2 D


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 20, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-20
avg of 5: 3:55.02

Time List:
1. 3:59.14 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
2. 3:57.40 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
3. (3:34.42) R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' 
4. (4:43.79) R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
5. 3:48.51 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U

After 2 weeks of megaminx


----------



## Riley (Apr 20, 2013)

3x3 PB average of 5 and 12. 8.75 and 9.20. The 8.12 had a PLL skip, but there may have been 1 OLL skip somewhere else too. A lot of accidental x-crosses.  Solves 7-11 make the 8.75 average of 5.

Average of 12: 9.20
1. (10.65) R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B D2 L U B' D2 L' R' D' F' D
2. 8.12 F U2 D R' B' L' U2 D B L2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 D2 L D2
3. 9.75 U2 B D2 U2 F L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B R B' U2 R2 U' B' L' F2 R'
4. 8.81 U L2 B R D2 L F U F' U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R F2
5. 9.80 D F2 D' U2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L' B' D' B D2 F2 D' R D' U R2
6. 9.38 R' D L2 U L B2 L' F' R L U2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F R2 F D2 L2
7. (7.92) D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B L2 F2 D2 L D L' R' B2 D2 U2 R' B F'
8. 8.75 B' L' F2 L' D' R' F B2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 F L2
9. 9.97 F2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F U2 L' U L' F2 U' L D U2 F L
10. 8.95 D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R' B' F2 U F2 U' F L2 R
11. 8.55 U2 L B' D' R B2 L' U' F' L' D2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2
12. 9.93 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' U R2 D2 B2 L U L F D' R2


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 20, 2013)

Riley said:


> 3x3 PB average of 5 and 12. 8.75 and 9.20. The 8.12 had a PLL skip, but there may have been 1 OLL skip somewhere else too. A lot of accidental x-crosses.  Solves 7-11 make the 8.75 average of 5.
> 
> Average of 12: 9.20
> 1. (10.65) R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B D2 L U B' D2 L' R' D' F' D
> ...



Nice!


----------



## KCuber (Apr 20, 2013)

Riley said:


> 3x3 PB average of 5 and 12. 8.75 and 9.20. The 8.12 had a PLL skip, but there may have been 1 OLL skip somewhere else too. A lot of accidental x-crosses.  Solves 7-11 make the 8.75 average of 5.
> 
> Average of 12: 9.20
> 1. (10.65) R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B D2 L U B' D2 L' R' D' F' D
> ...



Nice! We're tied for PB ao12 now


----------



## Riley (Apr 20, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Nice!


Thanks!



KCuber said:


> Nice! We're tied for PB ao12 now


Thanks. For some reason, I thought yours was a lot faster, but I guess not. 

Also: 2x2 average of 100: 3.99. All stackmat.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 20, 2013)

4x4
37.87 avg5 (first 5 solves)
39.26 avg12
41.46, 36.18, 37.84, (36.12), 39.58, 41.73, 41.84, 39.92, (44.13), 36.47, 39.26, 38.30

First sub40s for both.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2013)

Average of 12: 16.999
1. 14.751 R2 F2 L B2 U2 B U L' U F2 L F2 B2 L U2 R U2 R2 F2 L 
2. 17.916 R B2 F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' U F2 L2 F D B' D2 
3. 15.350 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' D' B L' F2 U' L' R F2 
4. 18.790 B L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B U2 F R F' D2 L F' U R D2 B' D' 
5. 15.609 F2 U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 L2 R D B' F L' D2 U' R' U R2 
6. 17.965 D R U D' B2 R U L2 F' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 
7. (13.155) F2 R U2 B2 L R B2 U2 R' B2 L' F R2 F' R' D R2 U' L' U 
8. 18.780 L D' L' B D' B U2 B' R F' R2 U2 F2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 
9. 14.130 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R U' R' B' R' U' B' D' B2 
10. 18.595 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 D2 B F2 D R' D B2 R' B U' R 
11. 18.106 R U F2 R B' D2 L D' F' B' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' 
12. (20.780) D' F D2 F R B' U' B2 R F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 D B2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2013)

7.222 - U2 B L2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 B' R B' D2 L' B2 D L D B 

z U R2 D' (Cross)
y U' R' U' R U2' R' U R (F2L-1)
y' R' F U' F' R (F2L-2)
L' U L (F2L-3)
y' R' U R2 B' R' B (F2L-4)
R' U R U2' L' R' U R U' L (ZBLL)

New PB single yay

EDIT 7.095 - U2 L2 R F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' D' F2 D L2 F' U F L' U' O_O

x y'
R' F' R (Xcross)
y' L' U' L (F2L-1)
U' R U R' U L U L' (F2L-2)
U R U' R' U y' R' U R (F2L-3)
U r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r (OLL)
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' (PLL)


----------



## Username (Apr 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> y U' R' U'* R* U2' R' U R (F2L-1)




Fixed!

And nice solves!


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 20, 2013)

12. (3:11.25) R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

PLL was just 2x TPerm


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 20, 2013)

1.68, 1.83, 2.86, 1.81, 2.18, (2.90), (1.66), 1.77, 2.00, 1.94, 2.30, 1.84 = 2.02

Best 2x2 average of 12 in probably 5 months or something... still not even sub-2


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> EDIT 7.095 - U2 L2 R F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' D' F2 D L2 F' U F L' U' O_O
> 
> x y'
> R' F' R (Xcross)
> ...



I got a 8.73 on yellow cross, nl. Real close to PB too


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 20, 2013)

10:35.15, 10:20.63, 9:50.05, 9:50.73, 10:50.49 = 10:15.50 for 8x8 pb single and average


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.68, 1.83, 2.86, 1.81, 2.18, (2.90), (1.66), 1.77, 2.00, 1.94, 2.30, 1.84 = 2.02
> 
> Best 2x2 average of 12 in probably 5 months or something... still not even sub-2



Good to see that your solving more now


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 20, 2013)

2x2 *PBs*

best mo3: *1.28*
1.07, 0.68, 2.09

best avg5: *1.61*
1.90, 1.87, (6.86), 1.07, (0.68) all NL...technically

best avg12: *2.26*
1.07, (0.68), 2.09, 3.34, 2.46, 2.92, 2.35, 3.01, 2.90, 2.23, 1.78, 1.81

edit: 2.22 avg12 woot


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 2x2 *PBs*
> 
> best mo3: *1.28*
> 1.07, 0.68, 2.09
> ...



okso who are you


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 20, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.68, 1.83, 2.86, 1.81, 2.18, (2.90), (1.66), 1.77, 2.00, 1.94, 2.30, 1.84 = 2.02
> 
> Best 2x2 average of 12 in probably 5 months or something... still not even sub-2



I'm just happy to see you're cubing again


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso who are you



lol yh i've been cubing for like 5 years...
its 2.22 avg12 now, i should probably learn EG


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> lol yh i've been cubing for like 5 years...
> its 2.22 avg12 now, i should probably learn EG



okso who are you

wca prófil?


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso who are you
> 
> wca prófil?



Sameer Mahmood...never been to a comp


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Sub1 feet single* 
57.65 COLL+EPLLskip


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2013)

Fastest feet in a while: 44.87, 48.21, 44.98, (54.13), (39.56) = 46.02

edit:
44.87, 48.21, 44.98, (54.13), 39.56, 45.46, 48.75, 47.43, 42.87, 40.64, 48.25, (39.45) = 45.10 PB avg12


----------



## Riley (Apr 20, 2013)

4x4 cube PB single, avg5, and avg100. 35.80, 43.16, and 49.52. The 35.80 was solve #100 and had no parity.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2013)

1:01.62 Megaminx with modded Shengshou


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:01.62 Megaminx with modded Shengshou


Nice, modded SS is best, isn't it?


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 20, 2013)

15.68 pb avg5

18.02, 17.65, 11.73, 13.19, 16.20


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 20, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-21
avg of 12: 12.38

Time List:
1. 12.71 U2 B2 D U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F R' U2 L2 U R' U2 B2 R2 U' 
2. (18.60) R2 D2 B D2 B U2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 U' L D2 F2 R B' L2 D2 R U2 
3. 11.70 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 D L' F' R2 B2 U' L B U L' B 
4. 11.68 F2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 R' B' F L F2 D' F' U R2 F 
5. 12.76 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 R B2 L' B2 F' R' B' R' U2 R D L' 
6. 13.35 R' U D F' L' U R U2 D' F' B' U2 D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F U2 
7. (9.80) R2 D B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U F' L2 R B' R F2 U' R F D2 
8. 13.33 D' R F D' B' L2 B2 U F' U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 L2 
9. 13.79 D2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 R F' R B F2 U B' L D' 
10. 12.91 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D R2 F' L D2 U' L F' D F 
11. 10.33 L2 B' L2 U2 B U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B L' B' D R B L R2 B D2 R2 
12. 11.21 D' R F2 B2 U' F2 B2 L D' F R2 U R2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 D B2

The ten and the 9 were both ELLs.
It took me a few months, but finally a new ao12 pb


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 20, 2013)

1:34.57 Megaminx single, with EPLL (although I pretty much guess tbh)
2nd best

Edit:

Best average of 5: 39.67
1-5 - (38.70) (47.04) 39.91 40.05 39.05
More sub-40 woo
The first solve would have been a 35 without PLL parity and lockups -_-


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Nice, modded SS is best, isn't it?



P refer my Dayan for now.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 21, 2013)

Clock Ao5: 9.95 - First sub-10

(8.04), 11.10, (12.10), 8.33, 10.43


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 21, 2013)

33.53 woooooo
I don't even know how this happened... It wasn't a particularly easy solve or anything.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 21, 2013)

Yippee... got my new SS pyraminx. New PB Ao100 6.86.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 21, 2013)

woot

6x6: 2:56.89, 3:08.18, 2:51.57, 2:56.95, 3:07.82, 3:00.84, 3:14.01, 3:04.71, 2:42.71, 2:54.89, 3:06.56, 2:41.44 = 2:59.11

non rolling too


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Feeeeeet
1:20.46, 59.97, 1:27.06, 1:10.31, 57.25, 1:17.17, 1:05.52, 1:12.86, 1:13.17, 1:02.70, 1:17.61, 1:20.02, 1:15.95

number of times: 13/13
best time: 57.25 PB NL permN
worst time: 1:27.06
best mo3: 1:06.65 (σ = 8.17)
best avg5: 1:09.15 (σ = 7.07)
best mo10: 1:10.36 (σ = 9.15) PB
best avg12: 1:11.53 (σ = 6.44) PB

59 was full with really easy F2L and permE

EDIT:
Moar feeeeeet! 
1:36.86, 1:21.70, 1:22.38, 1:10.33, 55.48, 1:10.58, 1:04.97, 1:17.61, 1:11.08, 1:33.10, 1:15.94, 51.51, 59.85, 1:20.15, 1:06.70, 1:00.64, 1:16.77, 1:05.79, 1:12.56, 1:17.90

number of times: 20/20
best time: 51.51 COLL + EPLL skip 
worst time: 1:36.86
best mean of 3: 1:02.43 (σ = 10.14)
best avg5: 1:02.39 (σ = 3.06) PB
best mo10: 1:08.78 (σ = 9.42)
best avg12: 1:08.30 (σ = 7.79) PB
55.48 is NL PB


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 21, 2013)

Mega: 
Best average of 5: 1:40.75
2-6 - 1:44.96 (1:38.44) (1:59.50) 1:38.55 1:38.73

woot


----------



## emolover (Apr 21, 2013)

First mega PLL skip, 1:09.65. Good solve but still 3 seconds off of my PB.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yippee... got my new SS pyraminx. New PB Ao100 6.86.



Wow, you're pretty fast at pyra!


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 21, 2013)

meagminx pb: 1:42.480 

PLL skip


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't really keep up my 2x2x2 records that well, so let's call this PB:



Spoiler: Mean of 3: 2.37



1. (1.58) R' F U F' R' F' R' U2
2. (2.90) F' U' R' F2 R U F2 U F' U'
3. 2.64 F U2 F U' R' U F U'





Spoiler: Average of 5: 2.74



1. (5.20) F U' F' U2 R F R2 U' R2
2. 2.69 R' F' R F' U F U R U2
3. (1.58) R' F U F' R' F' R' U2
4. 2.90 F' U' R' F2 R U F2 U F' U'
5. 2.64 F U2 F U' R' U F U'





Spoiler: Average of 12: 3.77



1. 4.30 R F' R2 U F' R' F U2
2. (5.20) F U' F' U2 R F R2 U' R2
3. 2.69 R' F' R F' U F U R U2
4. (1.58) R' F U F' R' F' R' U2
5. 2.90 F' U' R' F2 R U F2 U F' U'
6. 2.64 F U2 F U' R' U F U'
7. 4.75 R U F' U' R U' F
8. 3.44 F' U' R2 U' R2 F R U F' U'
9. 4.11 U2 F2 R' F U F' U2 F2
10. 5.15 R2 U' R' U' F' U F' R' U2
11. 4.56 U' F R2 F' U R' U' R2 U
12. 3.13 R' F' R' F' U2 F'





Spoiler: Average of 100: 4.49



1. 4.46 F R' F R2 U' F R' F' U'
2. 4.09 R2 U F R2 U2 R' F2 U
3. 2.89 F R' F' U2 F' R U2 F' U2
4. 6.30 F R F' U2 F' U F2 R'
5. 5.41 F U' F2 U R' F' U2 F R'
6. 3.04 R2 U' R2 F U' F R' F2 R
7. 3.30 R F' R2 F R' F R' F2 U'
8. 5.14 U' F' U' R U' F' R U2 R
9. 4.79 R' U2 F2 U F' R U F2 R' U'
10. 4.85 F' R' U F' U F' U' R' F2
11. 6.09 F' R' U F' R2 U' R U R2
12. 2.87 R2 F U2 F U R2 U F2 U
13. 3.50 R U R2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
14. 4.31 F' R' F U2 R2 U' R U'
15. 4.87 F R F2 U' R F2 R2 U' R'
16. 5.06 R2 F U F2 U' F R U2 F' R'
17. 3.76 F' U F2 U' F U2 R'
18. 3.31 F U' R2 F' R' U' R2 U' R'
19. 3.44 R2 F2 R F' R U' F U R2 U2
20. 5.34 R' U2 F U' F U2 F R U
21. 4.38 F R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U' R
22. 4.74 R' F R' U' F R' U' F R'
23. 6.02 U2 R' F2 U F' U2 R2 U' F' U'
24. 4.79 R F R' F U' F U2
25. 5.89 U F R U' R2 U' F R U2
26. 5.82 U2 R' U F' R F2 R F' U'
27. 4.85 R F' U' F2 U' F R2 F' U'
28. 2.90 U R2 F R' F2
29. 4.94 R' F R' F2 U2 F' R2 F'
30. 3.54 R' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R U' R' U2
31. 5.86 U' F' U2 F' U' R F2 R U
32. 6.23 U F' U2 F R2 U' R U F
33. 4.30 R F' R2 U F' R' F U2
34. 5.20 F U' F' U2 R F R2 U' R2
35. 2.69 R' F' R F' U F U R U2
36. (1.58) R' F U F' R' F' R' U2
37. 2.90 F' U' R' F2 R U F2 U F' U'
38. 2.64 F U2 F U' R' U F U'
39. 4.75 R U F' U' R U' F
40. 3.44 F' U' R2 U' R2 F R U F' U'
41. 4.11 U2 F2 R' F U F' U2 F2
42. 5.15 R2 U' R' U' F' U F' R' U2
43. 4.56 U' F R2 F' U R' U' R2 U
44. 3.13 R' F' R' F' U2 F'
45. 4.78 F U F2 R2 F' R' F R2 U2
46. 5.81 F2 R' F2 R' U R' U2 F2 R'
47. 4.75 U' R F2 R F' U F' U'
48. 3.93 F U' R2 F2 U' F R U2 R'
49. 5.20 U R U' R' U R' U R2 U
50. 4.00 U' R2 U F2 U R' U2 R2
51. 5.72 R F2 R2 F' R U' R U2 R
52. 5.14 R U F' U2 R U' F2 U2
53. 4.78 F' R U' R U R' U F2 R
54. 3.73 F' R U' F2 U' F U' F U
55. 4.39 F U' F2 U R U2 R
56. 4.04 U R' F R2 U R2 U' R2
57. 3.23 U2 F' R F2 U' R F' U F'
58. 4.56 F U' R2 F R F' R2 F' U2
59. 3.27 R2 F R2 F R' F' U F U'
60. 4.01 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U R' U
61. 4.08 U2 F U' F' R2 F' R2 F R
62. 4.70 R U F' U R2 U' F' U2 F2 U'
63. 5.58 R' U R U' F R2 U R U2
64. 6.25 U F U' R2 F2 U' F U R'
65. 6.56 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F U2 R' U
66. 3.89 R2 U' F R F' U R' F2 R'
67. 3.29 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R U'
68. (9.58) U' R F2 R F2 U' F U
69. 3.46 R2 F R' U2 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2
70. 4.02 R' F' U' R U2 F' R2 F2 U
71. 4.90 F U' F2 R2 U' F R
72. 4.61 F2 U' F R2 F' R2 F' R2
73. 6.81 R' F2 R2 U R' F R2
74. 4.35 F R' F R' F U' F' R U
75. 4.18 F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
76. 5.80 F2 R' U' R F' U R2 U R2
77. 3.24 R2 U' R2 F' R2 F R F2
78. 3.62 R U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F R'
79. 4.70 U R' F' U2 F2 U' R F' R'
80. 4.13 U' R2 F U2 F R U R2 F'
81. 3.57 F U2 R' U R' U' F R' U2
82. 2.87 U R' U2 F R' U R2 F' U2
83. 3.32 R' U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' U2
84. 4.68 U2 R U' R U' F' R F U2
85. 5.10 R U2 F' U' R2 U F' R2 U'
86. 6.14 R' F R U2 F2 R2 F' R F' U2
87. 4.73 U' R2 U' F U2 R' U2 R2 U'
88. 4.95 F' U R2 U F R2 F U
89. 4.36 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2
90. 6.46 F2 U' R2 F' U F R2 U' F2
91. 6.57 U' R F' U F' U F' U' R2 U'
92. 5.07 F2 U' F' U' F2 R U2 R F2
93. 3.72 U2 R2 U' F U R2 F2
94. 4.04 F2 R U' F R' F' U R2 F'
95. 6.08 F2 R' U R' U2 R U' F
96. 4.71 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F R
97. 4.63 F2 U R' U2 F' R' U'
98. 3.23 R F U2 R' U' F2 U F2
99. 3.35 F2 U' F2 U F' U F' U F2
100. 3.77 F U2 F U2 F R F' U2 F2


[EDIT]
woo 4x4x4


Spoiler: Mean of 3: 52.02



1. (51.36) D B u2 L f' u' L2 u L2 R2 r F B r' D' L' f B' R r B u2 D2 r2 u2 D R r u' f' r2 B u2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' D' F2
2. 51.70 B' r' U L2 f2 L2 r B L2 F2 B r' f D' R2 u L' F R' U2 F f2 r U2 F2 f L B' R' L' f2 L' R' B L2 F2 u2 L u' D'
3. (53.01) f2 u' F' U' B2 u U f L' r u2 U' B L r2 R D2 U' u L' F2 f B r u D2 L' F D' L2 f D B' U' B2 F U' B2 L2 D





Spoiler: Average of 5: 52.35



Average of 5: 52.35
1. (57.50) L2 D B F' R' D' B R' r' f u r U2 R D B2 R2 B u2 r u' U2 D' F2 D f' u' D2 R f' u2 R' u F' R' B2 D2 L B' f2
2. (51.36) D B u2 L f' u' L2 u L2 R2 r F B r' D' L' f B' R r B u2 D2 r2 u2 D R r u' f' r2 B u2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' D' F2
3. 51.70 B' r' U L2 f2 L2 r B L2 F2 B r' f D' R2 u L' F R' U2 F f2 r U2 F2 f L B' R' L' f2 L' R' B L2 F2 u2 L u' D'
4. 53.01 f2 u' F' U' B2 u U f L' r u2 U' B L r2 R D2 U' u L' F2 f B r u D2 L' F D' L2 f D B' U' B2 F U' B2 L2 D
5. 52.33 D f' L U B' f2 L U r2 D2 f' B2 u' F2 f2 R2 f2 B2 D' B D' U' F' u' D' r2 D2 u R' u2 U' F R2 u D R U' f B' r





Spoiler: Average of 12: 54.57



1. 57.50 L2 D B F' R' D' B R' r' f u r U2 R D B2 R2 B u2 r u' U2 D' F2 D f' u' D2 R f' u2 R' u F' R' B2 D2 L B' f2
2. (51.36) D B u2 L f' u' L2 u L2 R2 r F B r' D' L' f B' R r B u2 D2 r2 u2 D R r u' f' r2 B u2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' D' F2
3. 51.70 B' r' U L2 f2 L2 r B L2 F2 B r' f D' R2 u L' F R' U2 F f2 r U2 F2 f L B' R' L' f2 L' R' B L2 F2 u2 L u' D'
4. 53.01 f2 u' F' U' B2 u U f L' r u2 U' B L r2 R D2 U' u L' F2 f B r u D2 L' F D' L2 f D B' U' B2 F U' B2 L2 D
5. 52.33 D f' L U B' f2 L U r2 D2 f' B2 u' F2 f2 R2 f2 B2 D' B D' U' F' u' D' r2 D2 u R' u2 U' F R2 u D R U' f B' r
6. 56.02 U2 r' u D2 f F2 r2 R L u2 U F r f2 r' F L u2 F' f' u F u B L' u f' L' D2 U2 r2 F2 L2 B D r F2 u' r' B2
7. (1:12.17) F R' f L2 u' D' L2 B2 r2 U2 B D f R2 r2 u' R' f' u R U R2 B' L2 f2 u2 r2 R2 L2 f B R2 L' r' u L2 r2 B' F' r'
8. 53.47 F2 r' U' F r F L u R2 f U F' U2 r2 F L f U R L2 B L f' L2 B' F' L2 U F' r' U2 f2 L2 R2 u2 B L' U2 u2 r
9. 56.25 B D2 f2 R2 f L R r2 u' F' r u' D U' F2 r f' F' R2 L u F2 B2 r2 f2 F' U' F' u' r R U2 F' u f R2 B2 F2 L' F2
10. 51.73 F2 r f2 F2 U L' f2 D' u2 L F U' f' B2 U' r u2 F2 U r2 u2 L D F D2 F' r2 L' U' F2 f' D u' r' u' U' L2 U' L2 f
11. 56.38 u2 D U2 L2 f F r f B2 D u' B2 L B D F u f' B2 F' r2 F2 U' f u2 F D' F2 L2 R' B2 f2 U r U L D' B2 u' B
12. 57.33 B' f u2 U' L' B' F D' u' B' D' U r2 U2 f' B' D2 L2 r2 F D2 U2 B' L D2 f' U2 D u R' u2 L2 u2 L D F' R' L2 D2 L2


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 21, 2013)

Megaminx:
1:39.95 avg12
1:44.11 avg12
Both PBs woo


----------



## KCuber (Apr 21, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 33.53 woooooo
> I don't even know how this happened... It wasn't a particularly easy solve or anything.



Nice job, you're getting fast 

OT: 36.46 ao12 with counting 40


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mean of 3: 59.90
1. (47.80) * R L2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 B D L D2 U2 F' B2 D' F U R' F L R U2 B U' D' 
2. (1:07.95) * D' R' F' B' U2 R B' L2 R2 F2 R' L2 U2 F' D F' L' R B F2 D2 B R2 D' F' 
3. 1:03.95 * F B R2 D2 F D2 R L2 B R U' R U2 L2 D B2 L' U' D' B' U2 R2 L F' R 
Progress :3
47 was COLL + EPLLskip


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 21, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Nice job, you're getting fast
> 
> OT: 36.46 ao12 with counting 40



Thank you! Although I still really need to catch up to you...


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 22, 2013)

Average of 5: 36.52 Finally starting to get the hang of Yau; pretty much as fast as I was with regular redux when I switched


Spoiler



1. 35.68 f B2 r2 B' D2 r u B u2 F L U B u D U' f r2 F B L2 D' r' U' u r' D f L U2 r D2 B2 u B2 f' r' R2 D B' 
2. (34.99) r2 f2 L2 f2 F r2 F2 r' F2 D F' B' f' u U r' R' U' D f2 r2 L2 u' L U2 u R2 F L2 R' r2 U D R2 r2 L' U2 r2 D2 F' 
3. (39.24) B' f L2 r f' U' L' f2 u' B r' B u2 L B' U L2 F2 r2 R' f2 D B' u' r' B D' L f' R2 F' f' r L2 R D' L' B r2 u 
4. 36.46 D' U L' B' F2 f' r F' L B r2 F2 u2 F f' r2 f2 D' L' R B2 f' u' f F' u' D' f2 R2 L' D r f' F2 B' r L B2 f2 r' 
5. 37.42 u' D2 R' D' u' r2 f U R' D' f2 U2 u' R u2 R' U2 r u' r L B' D' R L' r U u2 f u' U2 F f B2 R F2 U2 r R f


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rubik's Clock
17. 4.96 UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=0,d=-1 ddUU u=3,d=0 UdUd u=0,d=0 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-5 dUUU

Hehehe, super silly scramble. Not sure if i want to count this as PB or not...


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 22, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> pretty much as fast as I was with regular redux when I switched



which means you're about to get significantly faster...


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 22, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> Average of 5: 36.52 Finally starting to get the hang of Yau; pretty much as fast as I was with regular redux when I switched
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



and also apparently you -_- there goes my NR at worlds...


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 22, 2013)

Average of 5: 40.00
1. 39.90 L B F2 L2 F' Fw U Rw2 Fw2 B D' B2 Uw F' L' R2 Uw' B2 L2 Uw L' Rw' Uw2 U2 F2 L' Fw' U' Rw2 Uw Rw' F2 Rw' Fw Rw L D' B2 Uw Rw' 
2. 40.42 U2 Fw2 Uw' B2 D U' B2 F2 Fw' R2 Uw' Rw U2 F B' Fw2 D' Uw R D R' U2 Fw Rw2 D' Uw F' U2 D F2 L D' Rw Uw' D2 U' B2 Rw Fw2 Uw 
3. (39.57) L2 F B' L Uw2 U Fw' R Rw Fw U2 D Rw R B R' B Uw2 L F L2 Fw2 D R' F' Fw' D Rw' Uw' Fw' F' R' U2 F R' U2 R' Uw Rw2 Uw' 
4. (52.21) F U2 Fw2 F L D2 Rw' Fw2 F Rw2 D' Uw2 F' Uw B R2 U F2 U2 Uw' F D L2 U R' U2 Fw' R' Uw' Fw' L2 B' L2 Fw2 Uw Fw B D2 Rw' L2 
5. 39.69 D R B2 L R' F2 B' U D B Rw2 R2 U D' F' B' Uw2 U L U D2 L2 D L' Uw' F' L' D B' Fw2 F U2 D' R2 D R' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U 

lol yau4


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 22, 2013)

43.00 4x4 single with red cross and PLL parity lololol


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

Solved a Megaminx

Dont know PLL yet, it was sune + pll skip


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

RIP 32223


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

4x4 PB avg5 2:33.02


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> RIP 32223



You switched to Yau?


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 22, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> which means you're about to get significantly faster...



hopefully 



yoshinator said:


> and also apparently you -_- there goes my NR at worlds...



not gonna be at worlds so NR is all yours.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got a 4x4 time : 3:22.23 lol haha


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> You switched to Yau?



It's too much of a hassle for me to do so  besides, I'm terrible at 4x4 haha.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> It's too much of a hassle for me to do so  besides, I'm terrible at 4x4 haha.



Wait, so what do you mean by (RIP 32223)?


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Wait, so what do you mean by (RIP 32223)?



All the fast people are using Yau now. The only fast cuber that I know that still uses 32223 is Jon Tan.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> All the fast people are using Yau now. The only fast cuber that I know that still uses 32223 is Jon Tan.



The Indian NR holder (sub-50 avg) uses redux. Not sure if 32223 though.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 22, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> All the fast people are using Yau now. The only fast cuber that I know that still uses 32223 is Jon Tan.



lol i still do (wait, i should not consider myself fast XD)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

18.53 3x3 single with g perm bahahaha


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 22, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 4x4 PB avg5 2:33.02



Didn't you like just received the 4 X 4 a few days ago? Oh man, that progress is insane! I have been training 4 X 4 much much longer and average around 3:30 LOL


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Didn't you like just received the 4 X 4 a few days ago? Oh man, that progress is insane! I have been training 4 X 4 much much longer and average around 3:30 LOL



I started practicing 2 days ago  This was yesterday, somewhat lucky, but today I couldnt get my avg below 3 minutes lol... edge pairing is my least favorite part of the solve. And I just love OLL Parity xD the alg is awesome.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 22, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> ... edge pairing is my least favorite part of the solve.



Edge pairing in Yao is quite simple and effective. No franticly searching for pieces since they are right there in the U face.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Edge pairing in Yao is quite simple and effective. No franticly searching for pieces since they are right there in the U face.



But most people say to switch to Yau after 1:45...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Didn't you like just received the 4 X 4 a few days ago? Oh man, that progress is insane! I have been training 4 X 4 much much longer and average around 3:30 LOL



I got sub-3 in like four days and I am slow.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I got sub-3 in like four days and I am slow.



I will be very happy with sub 3 times  I might get there now soon since I have started to learn Yao this weekend. My progress overall is very slow


----------



## TP (Apr 22, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> But most people say to switch to Yau after 1:45...



It´s like choosing when to learn F2L/PLL/OLL, do it when you feel ready/want to. But it might be good to understand the basics of regular reduction and edge pairing first. Point is, don´t go after a specific average since everyone is different. That is, If you want to switch at all.


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 22, 2013)

30.62 ridiculously easy, should have been sub-30, and probably the closest i will get to sub-30 in a while ugh i almost had it


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> But most people say to switch to Yau after 1:45...



Do it now. I was sub-50 with redux, then tried to switch multiple times without success (would do an avg100 with Yau which was 1:05).

One days I finally switched, then randomly improved quickly.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have been training 4 X 4 much much longer and average around 3:30 LOL


wat


kunparekh18 said:


> But most people say to switch to Yau after 1:45...


Never heard this. Switch to Yau when you want to.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Apr 22, 2013)

My first attempt with the method corners first : 35s mean100
with Average of 12: 25.57
1. 29.63 F U D' F U' F2 U L D U2 R' F' L D' F2 L' U' L' B R2 D2 B' F D2 R'
2. 26.52 R' F' L B' L2 B' F' D2 F2 B2 L' U' R F' R L' U2 D F' B' D F R F U2
3. 28.39 U2 D R2 U R' L2 D2 R' F' B U2 B' R' D' U2 L F D2 R B2 R F2 U2 F2 R
4. 23.42 D' U' B' R' U2 L D2 L2 B F2 L2 D L2 D' R B U2 F R' U D2 R B' R2 B2
5. 29.34 F2 B' R' U' L2 R D R' B2 F L B' R L' F R' D2 R F R2 F' B2 R' F' B'
6. 25.28 D' F D B' L2 B R2 L2 B' D2 B L2 B U2 D B L B L F' B' L D F' D'
7. (17.62) B' D2 R2 U' D B D2 R B2 U2 R' L2 F' B2 U' B' U B2 L' D' U2 F2 B L D
8. 29.74 L2 B R2 B R' F R B2 R U' F' U B L' D2 R2 L' D' B2 F' R F R' F D
9. 19.22 B2 U2 R B L' U2 B U2 R' F U F' U2 L R2 U L R2 D' B L2 D' F2 L2 D
10. (42.14) B D U' L2 R' D B2 F2 R' F' D2 R2 B L B R' B F' R2 L2 U R' F' U' R
11. 22.76 B' R D2 B F D L' U2 B2 R L' D' F D R' L D2 B L' D B D' F2 B R'
12. 21.38 D U2 B' F' L' R B2 U2 D F L' B F L R B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L D' L2 F2 B2

I average around 11 with fridrich


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

fresh guhong v1 avg12

15.29, 11.88, 13.06, 11.47, 13.93, 11.90, 15.74, 12.37, 11.91, 12.40, 12.33, 12.04 = 12.71

not too shabby.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 22, 2013)

5. (2:49.47) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U

PLL was Jperm + corner3clye


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 22, 2013)

Pyraminx almost PB Ao30. sub-3 though


Spoiler



Average of 30: 2.98
1. 3.42 U' L' R B' L R' L' R' B r b' u' 
2. 3.69 L B' L' U R' B' R' l r' b u' 
3. 3.21 R L' B' L U' L U l' r b u 
4. 2.70 U L R L B R' U' L R' b u' 
5. 2.27 L R' B U' L' B' L B l' r b u 
6. 2.26 B U' R' B' R' L' U L' l r 
7. 2.56 U L' R B L B' U B' l' r' b u 
8. (4.62) L R' L U' B' U' l' r' 
9. 2.87 U L B' R' U' R L' U B l' r b 
10. (2.17) U R U L B L' B' r u' 
11. 2.52 R' L R' B' R' L R' r' b u 
12. 2.53 U L' R' U R L U' b' 
13. 3.16 U' R B' U' B L' R B' U' l r' u 
14. 2.93 L' U R B L' B L' r' b u 
15. 3.43 R' L R' L' U' L' R l r b' u' 
16. 2.84 U R' B R U B' R' L l' r b' 
17. (2.02) R L' R L' U' R' L R' u 
18. 3.80 L R B' R L' B L l' b u 
19. 2.19 U R U R L' B L' l' r 
20. 3.55 U L B' R' B' U' R' B L' l r' b' u 
21. 3.33 R L R' L' B R' U R' l' r u' 
22. 2.39 R' B' L' B L' R' B' L l' r' b u' 
23. (4.01) L B R' B' U' R' B' R l' 
24. 3.06 U B' R' U R B' L' U' b' u 
25. 3.78 L U' R' U' B' L U l r b u' 
26. 2.51 U R B' L' U' L' U' R r u' 
27. 3.79 U B R' L' B U R' l r' b' u' 
28. 2.93 U B R' L' B U R' l r' b' u' 
29. 3.38 L B' U L' R' B U R l r' 
30. 2.46 R' U B' R U' L' U' r u'


----------



## Lapinsavant (Apr 22, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.74
1. 9.79 F L2 D R' D L D2 F2 R F' U D R B2 L' U' R' F' D U B2 R U2 F B'
2. 9.86 R2 F' D' U2 F2 B' L U2 D F2 L F B' D' B R F' B' D' B2 U2 F L2 B' F
3. 9.89 L F2 D U F2 L U' R B' U' F D F R2 U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' U' F D' U' B
4. (7.69) R' U' D F L R B' U R F' B' U D B' U2 D F2 R2 D L D' R U2 B D2
5. 9.72 L B2 F2 R F2 L' R' B' L R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R B2 F L2 R2 D' R' D L D' L
6. 10.64 R2 F U' F' R L2 B R' B2 U D2 L' U2 L2 D' B2 D' L F' L F2 U' L' F' L2
7. (11.61) F' R2 U D L2 F U2 B2 F' D L R' D2 R' D2 R2 B F' U2 F' L B2 R' F B'
8. 8.83 R2 B' L2 D2 L' D' F U R' D' U' F R' U' D2 F2 D R' D2 R F L2 F D2 B2
9. 9.55 U R' F2 B U2 B' F2 D2 B' D' F R' B' L' U B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U F' R F2 U2
10. 10.66 R L' U' L' B' U2 B' R' D L' B2 L D' F R2 B' F2 L U R F U F' D' B
11. 9.76 U2 R B L' F2 U2 L2 R' F' U B2 L' F U R D' F R' D' F' U F' U' L B'
12. 8.70 L F2 D2 R' U2 L F D R F U2 R2 U2 F R D F' U F B' R' D B2 F2 D


----------



## uniacto (Apr 23, 2013)

new avg5 and 12 pbs! 

Average of 5: 13.21
1. (12.07) R2 U2 D' R' U' B2 R2 B U' F' D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 
2. 13.26 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F' L2 F2 U' R' B R2 D' L2 F L' 
3. (14.40) U2 B2 R' B2 L B' R' D F B' U' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' 
4. 13.63 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L D U L' D R' F2 U2 R' B' R2 
5. 12.74 D' F' U2 R L' F L U' B U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 L 


Average of 12: 14.46
1. 15.08 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 U' R D' L2 D2 F L2 R U2 B F' 
2. 15.26 D2 L U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 L D2 F2 U' R D U' L2 B2 R2 B R2 
3. 12.13 L D2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 B' F' R F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' 
4. (18.83) L2 F U D R' F D' F B' R F L2 U2 F U2 F' B2 U2 D2 R2 B' 
5. 17.34 D' L' U2 L' D2 L' U' B' D' F2 D2 L F2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L' F2 
6. (12.07) R2 U2 D' R' U' B2 R2 B U' F' D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 
7. 13.26 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F' L2 F2 U' R' B R2 D' L2 F L' 
8. 14.40 U2 B2 R' B2 L B' R' D F B' U' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' 
9. 13.63 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L D U L' D R' F2 U2 R' B' R2 
10. 12.74 D' F' U2 R L' F L U' B U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 L 
11. 14.98 R2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B' L' D' L2 D2 B' D2 B2 D' F' U' 
12. 15.79 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 R D' R' D' F D' L B U L2 F2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 23, 2013)

56.47 4x4 double parity single.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 23, 2013)

11.17, 14.05, 12.85, 15.68, 16.02, 12.20, 12.63, 11.28, 13.82, 13.52, 10.87, 16.95 = 13.32

Lingyun v2 fresh average. too fast, even I tightened it quite a bit.

15.02, 13.08, 11.85, 11.82, 12.50, 12.93, 12.30, 11.84, 12.13, 13.45, 11.74, 15.06 = 12.69

much better after even more tightening. but it still pops, which is completely annoying.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, the good news is I actually acomplished something in cubing for the first time in forever. Like I actually broke a PB. 

The bad news is it isn't an UWR 2x2 average or anything, it's just a really lucky 3x3 single.  First scramble of the session and I got 6.52 :O On video and with stackmat, but my display wasn't working.

B2 D R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 L' U' B' F2 U' B U' B' D U2

y z'
U' R' U R' F' R' F' R (8) x-cross
d' L U L' U L U' L' (8/16) F2L #2
R' U' R2 U R' (5/21) F2L #3
U2 R' U' R (4/25) F2L #4
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' (9/34) OLL with PLL skip

34/6.52 = 5.21 tps :/


----------



## Iggy (Apr 23, 2013)

4:33.22 feet solve. 2nd ever timed solve.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2013)

1.73 2x2 AO12. 

To use the Dayan 2x2 or not to use the Dayan 2x2...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.73 2x2 AO12.
> 
> To use the Dayan 2x2 or not to use the Dayan 2x2...



Which was that on?


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 24, 2013)

Spoiler: 3x3x3 Average of 12: 12.85



1. (10.21) R2 U' B F R L F D' B' U2 L2 R' U2 F' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 U' F' D' U' B D
2. 12.57 R U2 B' L U B D2 L2 B' L' R2 U R2 D2 L' D R F D' U2 B2 L' D' B2 R'
3. 13.96 L R' F' B2 U2 D' B D U F U2 D L D U2 L2 F2 U L U' B' U2 R' U2 L2
4. 12.46 D R U' F2 B R2 B R D' F2 D' B L' F B L2 R2 D' U B' L2 F' R U' L2
5. 13.54 U L2 D L' B D' R2 L F2 L U2 F2 U2 B' F2 D F' B2 U' D F2 D B' D F
6. 12.32 B' D2 B' U' D2 R' U2 R U' D2 B' D2 F' D U R' L2 B R' U F' R L2 F' B2
7. 11.47 L' U' F' U F L' D R' D' U' L' R U2 R B' R L' B2 R2 D' R2 B R' D2 L2
8. 13.90 B L' F' R2 L B2 L D F R F U2 F2 L U' R L' D2 L' U R' F2 D' L U2
9. (17.10) R2 F2 B' D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 F R' B' F2 L2 D R D' B'
10. 11.32 R F D R2 F2 B U' B' D' U R' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D L2 D U L2 U F2 B U
11. 13.57 R L' U' F B2 L2 U F2 R2 B R2 L' F2 D F' R' D' L2 B2 F2 R2 L2 B F' U
12. 13.34 B' R2 F R' D' B' U2 B' U2 F' R2 D L U R' F L U2 F' R' D B' R U2 R'


yeehee
[EDIT]
Getting better...


Spoiler: 3x3x3 Average of 12: 12.78



1. 12.56 B' U L' B F2 L' R D R' U' B' F' U2 L' B F' U' R' L2 B' R2 L D2 B D
2. 13.83 U' F B' U D2 R U' L' U' F2 D F' D L2 U2 L' U' D L2 F B' R' D2 F B
3. 14.53 R' U2 D' L2 F2 D' R D2 F' U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U B2 D B' R2 U' R B2 R2 D'
4. 12.95 L' R U B' D R2 B2 L2 B' L F2 B D2 F D2 U' F2 B R' B D2 L D U' F'
5. (16.85) R' F D F R L2 D' U B R' L U2 D B2 U2 R' F' U' R2 B' R2 B' L' U F2
6. (9.81) D' B2 D' B' R L' F B2 U2 B2 F D' R2 D' F' D B2 R B2 U L2 R2 F' D F2
7. 12.78 L' F R' F D2 F2 U' D2 L U' D B' D L2 D R' U' D' F' D R2 B F' R2 L
8. 11.06 R U' R' D F' R D' F2 B' D' B2 U' F D2 U' L' R2 U' R D' F2 D' U2 B2 U
9. 10.66 B' D' U2 F D F2 B2 D' R B' L' B2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R' F B2 U2 D
10. 11.95 R D' R2 L2 F' L2 F2 B L U F2 B2 R2 L2 D' R' F' L' F D' L U2 B2 L2 R'
11. 13.51 L U2 L R2 F D2 L' F' D U2 L2 D F B D' R' L' D' F2 B' L2 D' L F2 L2
12. 14.00 F2 R U' D' B' L' F2 D B' R' D B2 U L' B' F U2 F' D' L' U2 L' D2 U' B2


----------



## Patrick M (Apr 24, 2013)

Broke four records (3x3 OH single, 3x3 OH average, 4x4 Single, and megaminx) today, 
and finally sub 20 (with 2H) average. Best time on 3x3: 12.14


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Which was that on?



Dayan


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 24, 2013)

35.42 4x4 single, 4th best


----------



## Iggy (Apr 24, 2013)

Broke my pyra PB avg12 by 0.02:

3.91, (3.28), 3.40, 5.65, 4.16, 4.55, 3.53, 3.88, 3.63, 3.46, (5.91), 3.88 = 4.01

Soooooooo close


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 24, 2013)

1.55, 1.86, (1.31), 1.75, 2.33, (7.02), 1.61, 1.96, 2.09, 2.69, 2.05, 1.43 = 1.93

Best 2x2 average of 12 I've had in months... but still seems so slow compared to Chris. Why do you have to be so fast?


----------



## Bobo (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice Cameron. Good luck at WC.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.55, 1.86, (1.31), 1.75, 2.33, (7.02), 1.61, 1.96, 2.09, 2.69, 2.05, 1.43 = 1.93
> 
> Best 2x2 average of 12 I've had in months... but still seems so slow compared to Chris. Why do you have to be so fast?



WR gogogo. I'm a slow monkey


----------



## Bobo (Apr 24, 2013)

2x2 average of 100 : 3.24
average of 12 : 2.64


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 24, 2013)

Just did an Ao100 that felt bad but turned out to be a PB by 0.07.
A lot of bad solves, but apparently a lot of good solves to.

Got luckiest solve I've ever had too: Solves easy cross (actually x-cross, but I didn't notice) and "first" F2L pair... what? two pairs are solved. Solve third pair and again... wait, what... F2L is... done? OLL: F' U' L' U L F PLL-skip!
The time was 12.14 and is my 2nd fastest single. Could have been faster but I made a few pauses because of the very unexpected luck and look ahead wasn't too great.

Scramble: B2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B' D' F L' F R B' L F2 L2

Reconstruction:
X-cross: z2 y' R' U' F B' R'
2nd pair: L U L' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
3rd pair: y' R' U R
4th pair: U L' U' L
OLL: U2 F' U' L' U L F U2

32 moves.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 25, 2013)

33.43 4x4 ao5, 35.73 ao12.
Also a 30 with DP


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Solved the cube using heise, only took about 10-15 minutes. Hooray!

Blocks were very easy, only took about 1-2 minutes, edges + 2 corners and l3c were the hard parts.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 25, 2013)

Square-1:
Best average of 5: 48.99
1-5 - 56.66 45.78 (43.81) 44.53 (1:22.33)

I don't even know the parity alg, which is why the 1:22 is so slow lololol


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 25, 2013)

1.65, 1.50, 1.72, 2.03, 1.55, 2.03, (2.34), 2.25, 2.13, 1.88, (1.50), 2.30 = 1.90 2x2 average of 12

Getting better.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 25, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.65, 1.50, 1.72, 2.03, 1.55, 2.03, (2.34), 2.25, 2.13, 1.88, (1.50), 2.30 = 1.90 2x2 average of 12
> 
> Getting better.



Goooooooo Cameron!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 25, 2013)

Square-1 PBs

51.23 avg5
53.19 avg12

Some of them had really easy cubeshapes.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 25, 2013)

Spoiler: 12.63 3x3 average of 100



1. 11.61 D U B2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U R2 L D2 F R B2 D2
2. 10.09 D2 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B D2 U' B F2 L U2 L B F2
3. 12.27 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U R' U2 L' B' R B' F2 U R' B2
4. 13.30 B2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R' F' R B L' U L D' R' L2 U
5. 11.83 D R2 U L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B L' F' D2 R2 L' U' B2 U R'
6. 11.97 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' B U2 F' L' D F' U L2 U B2
7. 11.53 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R F' R2 B' D' R' F2 L' B' R'
8. 12.43 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' F2 L' B2 F2 L U R2 L D2 B' D' U'
9. 13.09 D' F2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 D' L2 U L F2 R U F' D R' U' F D U'
10. 17.18 L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' L B2 R U B F' R D B R' L
11. 13.97 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L F U' R' U2 B' R' L D F2 D
12. 10.61 R2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R' U' B' F' R' U' R B2 D L' U2
13. 10.52 U F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' R' L F' R2 D' F D2 F2 L2 F'
14. 14.75 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' F' D' B2 R2 B R' F L F' L2 U'
15. 12.38 U' R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D U2 B R D B2 U F L B' D' L'
16. 12.96 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U B' U2 L' U B' R' D' L2 D' U'
17. 13.15 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B' F D2 R B' R D R D' U'
18. 12.84 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 D F2 D2 R2 U B' D U' F R' L2 F D' U R2 F'
19. 13.97 B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F' U2 L D' L U R F' D2 L' U
20. 14.88 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L U2 F' R' D B' R F2 R' U'
21. 10.34 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F R2 F2 U' L D2 L2 B' F D' U'
22. 11.96 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L' U' F R B2 F2 R2 D R2
23. 11.56 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 D U' B2 L2 B' U' B2 D2 R2 B R' B2 F2 U'
24. 12.40 D R2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D L2 F2 L B U L2 D F U R2 B'
25. 11.38 U' R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 D B F2 D' L' B D' F' L2 B2
26. 12.59 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D U2 R' F U B2 U' R' F' D' L D2 U'
27. 11.55 D' L2 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F' L2 D2 R D' B2 R2 B' U L2 U2
28. 11.61 D R2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' R' U' F L2 B2 D R D2 U' F' U2
29. 14.41 R2 D' U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D U' L' B' L2 D' B L' F' U' F2 U
30. 14.90 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' U B' U2 R' F2 D' L2 B' L U F2
31. 12.63 U2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B' F2 L' U F2 U R2 D F R' U'
32. 13.43 U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F U L2 U F2 R2 B R L2 D2 U2
33. 11.72 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F D L2 D' F2 R' D' B' F' U'
34. 16.21 U' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U R L' D' R' F U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D'
35. 9.33 B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' B2 U R U' R' L B D' U2
36. 10.94 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 U L' U' B2 D R2 D2 B' L2 F' U'
37. 12.61 L2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 U L F2 U2 B R D' F L U'
38. 12.83 R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 U R D' B' L' F2 R' F L D' U'
39. 14.00 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U F' U' R' D2 B' F2 R' L2 F R L'
40. 13.03 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' R' L' D L B' L2 F U L
41. 15.05 R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U R2 U' L B U B F2 U F' D' L' B2 U'
42. 9.47 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L' U2 F R D' L' D F' L2 D2
43. 13.66 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 R B2 D' B F R' L D2 U B2 U2
44. 10.80 R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B R' D2 B2 D F' R B D2 L'
45. 11.36 U R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R B' L' F2 R2 U' L F2 L' B2
46. 13.05 D F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L U2 R2 B R B2 U' B2 D L' U'
47. 14.25 U' L2 F2 D2 U F2 U' R2 L2 F' L U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B R' U
48. 11.11 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 B' L' B2 R2 L' F L2 U2 L U'
49. 10.46 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R' F2 R' B' R2 F2 D2 U'
50. 11.28 D B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F' L B U2 F U B R' D2 F' D'
51. 15.55 R2 F2 D U' B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' B D' F' D L2 U F' L D2 F2
52. 9.09 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 L D2
53. 15.36 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B D2 L' B' F' L U2 L F' L U2
54. 12.21 R2 U L2 B2 D U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F' R' L U2 B' U2 L' D R2 L2
55. 10.21 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U L B L U' B' F D L D2 L
56. 10.71 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' L B U L D L B' R2 U2
57. 15.69 D2 R2 U F2 D R2 F2 D L2 D B L' U B F' U' F2 U2 L2 B' U
58. 15.41 L2 D' U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R D' U L B' R' B' F2 L F2
59. 13.86 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 L2 D R U' F' D R D2 L U2 B D2 U'
60. 10.08 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 U B' U' R L B D F2
61. 10.41 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 D' F2 U' R B D' R2 F' D'
62. 12.58 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U' B' L' U F U2 R U F' U' F' U
63. 11.69 U' F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 R' F R L U2 R F' L2 B D'
64. 14.25 U' R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R' B' F' D' L B2 F L2 D' R D
65. 11.38 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D B' L2 D' R2 L' D' B2 D' R2 L' U'
66. 10.99 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D F2 D' F' L D B D L' U' B' D' L
67. 15.13 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 D B2 D2 R' B' F' L' B2 F L2 F' R2 L2 U'
68. 13.96 B2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 R2 B' R F' R' D L2 F' R D U' L
69. 15.05 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L' B2 F2 U' R2 B R2 U R D' U2
70. 10.15 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' F' R L2 U' R2 L U' B R L U'
71. 14.83 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D R L F' D L2 D' L D2 F' U2
72. 13.96 R2 D B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F' R U' B2 F' D2 B2 D R
73. 12.11 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D U' L2 D B R2 U' B U' F' R' B' L F'
74. 14.83 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 D F U2 R F U2 L B U' B' L2
75. 13.00 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' F U' B2 U B D L' B L D2
76. 12.58 U2 R2 D' F2 D U R2 B2 U B2 L F L B2 R F U2 B' L' D2
77. 12.58 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R D' B' D L F R' U2 F' D U
78. 13.97 D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 B' D L' F' L2 B R2 L' U' R'
79. 14.00 U2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U F2 D U' F' L2 D L' B' D2 L2 D' R' L'
80. 10.58 R2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R F U2 R F' L' D U
81. 10.75 D B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U L2 F' U' B' R' U' R B R2 L' U'
82. 11.43 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 F U2 F2 U' F D B' U' L U'
83. 15.56 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L' F' R L U2 B2 F2 D' F U2
84. 13.28 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U L' B F D F R' F U2 R' F2 U'
85. 13.71 U2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R U R D' R B2 R2 F' L' F' U'
86. 13.83 R2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' U B' R F2 D L' U2 L' F2 D'
87. 12.50 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R' F D2 B' D' R' B' D' F2 U2
88. 15.96 D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' F' U' B2 D' F U2 F D' R' B' U
89. 11.15 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U L' F' D U2 R2 F' D B R2 L
90. 15.50 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F' D' F' R' B R D B R' D2
91. 12.11 D' B2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 F U2 F U2 L D R F' L D U2
92. 9.66 U L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 L F' L' B F R' B2 R2
93. 13.25 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L B R2 L2 B L F2 R B' R'
94. 9.44 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D U B2 L2 F R2 L D' F2 D' R2 B2 F D' L
95. 10.88 R2 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' B2 U B L D R' B' L B2
96. 11.81 D R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U' R' U' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F D'
97. 13.66 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 U R2 D U' R2 B' D2 L B2 U' R' F' D L2 D2
98. 15.05 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L U' B2 F L U' F L B F' U'
99. 12.40 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L B' R' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R' U2
100. 10.22 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R U2 L B' U2 B' L D' L'



Equal PB.  At least I haven't got slower. Now I need to get good at 2x2 again.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 25, 2013)

More square-1 PBs

number of times: 12/12
best time: 37.08
worst time: 57.63

current avg5: 45.33 (σ = 7.25)
best avg5: 44.08 (σ = 4.35)

current avg12: 46.49 (σ = 4.96)
best avg12: 46.49 (σ = 4.96)

session avg: 46.49 (σ = 4.96)
session mean: 46.63

PB everything except single.

Edit: Did my first ever feet avg5

4:30.13, 3:42.00, 3:47.25, 3:17.56, 3:23.55 = 3:37.60

The last solve could've been sub 3, screwed up OLL quite badly.


----------



## Bobo (Apr 25, 2013)

2x2
Average of 100 : 3.22

I beat my pb by 0.02 .


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 25, 2013)

4x4 PB single: 1:27.721


----------



## wasianrubiks (Apr 25, 2013)

Best average i've gotten on camera - 21.91 avg of 5


----------



## Mikel (Apr 25, 2013)

3x3 cube first ever sub-10 single!!!!

9.85

Scramble: L2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F L B2 F2 R2 U2 F' D F L' U

Reconstruction: 

L D L2 R D2 //cross
U' R' U R U L U L' //first pair
R' U2 R U' y R U R' //second pair
U' L' U L // third pair
U' y R' U R U' R' U' R //fourth pair
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // last layer


http://tinyurl.com/algLDL2RD2cross


----------



## Lowe (Apr 26, 2013)

16.8 single PB on 3x3 haven't done the Rubik's cube in a year getting back in shape


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 26, 2013)

*OH:*
best avg5: 12.61 
best avg12: 13.27
best avg50: 14.16 

Pretty good 
Closest I've had in a while to PB.


----------



## etshy (Apr 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *OH:*
> best avg5: 12.61



Sub-WR , Wow !! Amazing


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 26, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 3x3 cube first ever sub-10 single!!!!



CONGRATULASHUNS. How hard did you hit the table/fist pump?


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2013)

16.23 OH with LL skip, so fail 

rolled it into a 19.73 avg5, about time.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2013)

9.77 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' F' R' B D' U F U' R2 U2 

First sub 10 in a while.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 26, 2013)

(1.18), 1.46, 1.63, 1.44, (5.05), = 1.51 2x2 average of 5



Spoiler: Scrambles



12. 1.18 U2 F U R2 F R' F' U' F' R' U'
13. 1.46 R U' F' R F' R' F2 R U2 R' U'
14. 1.63 F2 U2 R F' U2 F U R' U R U'
15. 1.44 U2 F' R U' R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'
16. 5.05 R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U' F U2 R2 U'



This was after like 10 2x2 solves today lol. Beats my old PB by 0.02. I could only get a 1.96 average of 12 though.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 26, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> (1.18), 1.46, 1.63, 1.44, (5.05), = 1.51 2x2 average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on,Cheer up!


----------



## Username (Apr 26, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> (1.18), 1.46, 1.63, 1.44, (5.05), = 1.51 2x2 average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Only"


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 26, 2013)

OH PB Single

29.76 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' R' U2 R' U' B D' R' B U' L2

PLL skip xD


That dint take long to break. 29.26 after 5 minutes xD


----------



## EMI (Apr 26, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> (1.18), 1.46, 1.63, 1.44, (5.05), = 1.51 2x2 average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice. I'm wondering what time you rolled with a 5^^


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2013)

2.98 2x2 avg5, 2nd sub 3.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2013)

Lunhui fresh avg 12

11.55, 11.96, 11.99, 14.27, 15.67, 13.30, 13.54, 11.59, 12.98, 14.65, 15.77, 13.57 = 13.35

This cube is seriously amazing. The average really doesn't do the cube justice, cause I'm pretty sleepy. I'd even go as far as to say that this cube is perfect.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 26, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> (1.18), 1.46, 1.63, 1.44, (5.05), = 1.51 2x2 average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stahp it


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> (1.18), 1.46, 1.63, 1.44, (5.05), = 1.51 2x2 average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y r u so slow : (


----------



## uniacto (Apr 26, 2013)

8.72 LL skip. What. 

F2 U R2 D' U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F' D L2 B' R' D F2 L2 U F

Reconstruction: 

Inspection: x2
Cross: L' U L' y' L2 R2 D'
1st Pair: U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R U' R' 
2nd Pair: y U R U R' L U L'
3rd Pair: U' R U R' U R U' R' 
4th Pair: y R U R' U' R U R'

LL SKIP. IT WAS AN LL SKIP. I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 26, 2013)

Haha, 16.86 OH with begginer method (LBL+4LLL).


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2013)

uniacto said:


> 8.72 LL skip. What.
> 
> F2 U R2 D' U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F' D L2 B' R' D F2 L2 U F
> 
> ...



*R U' R' U R U R'*, and it doesn't affect any other slots


----------



## uniacto (Apr 26, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> *R U' R' U R U R'*, and it doesn't affect any other slots



woah thanks. much better than the one I use


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 26, 2013)

Mega pbs:
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-26
avg of 12: 3:09.54


Spoiler



Time List:
1. (2:56.29) R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' 
2. 3:06.82 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' 
3. (3:40.30) R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' 
*4. 3:05.48 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
5. 3:13.35 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
6. 3:10.84 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' 
7. 3:08.36 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' 
8. 3:03.45 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U *
9. 3:17.77 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
10. 3:20.38 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
11. 3:04.05 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' 
12. 3:04.93 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'


Bold is 3:08.22 Ao5


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ao100: 13.14
13.53, 13.01, 11.47, (16.16), 12.14, 13.63, 14.60, 13.63, 13.19, 14.71, 11.13, 11.64, 14.97, (10.95), 13.14, 14.25, 13.47, 14.01, 12.59, 13.59, 13.90, 13.15, 13.38, 13.09, 13.70, 13.80, 12.18, 12.79, 14.62, 13.76, 13.76, 11.65, 11.44, 12.70, 14.62, 13.06, 14.71, 11.54, 13.89, (17.00), 12.58, 12.73, (15.66), 14.61, 12.63, 12.80, 12.84, 13.52, 11.82, 14.39, 13.65, 12.83, 12.77, 12.55, 11.82, 13.63, (9.97), 14.68, 12.15, 13.19, 14.58, (9.42), (15.47), 13.85, 14.56, 12.97, (10.20), 12.81, 12.97, 12.45, 14.70, 12.40, 12.89, 12.45, 12.25, (16.14), 12.65, 12.67, 11.89, 13.56, 12.00, 12.44, 12.70, 13.54, 12.85, 11.45, 14.27, 13.98, 14.00, 13.02, 13.37, 12.74, 13.58, 13.77, 13.54, 13.17, 11.37, 12.96, (9.12), 12.88
3 sub 10's, ao50 was PB - 12.96!!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 26, 2013)

Another nice average. 1.75, 2.08, (1.08), 1.78, 1.90, 1.18, 1.81, 2.13, 1.72, 1.50, (2.15), 1.88 = 1.77

EDIT: 1.98 AO50



Spoiler



2.08, (1.08), 1.78, 1.90, (1.18), 1.81, 2.13, 1.72, 1.50, 2.15, 1.88, 1.65, 2.03, 1.69, 1.84, 1.68, 1.43, 2.00, 1.72, 2.53, 2.08, 2.31, (1.19), 2.33, 2.50, 2.16, 1.96, 1.59, 1.72, 2.41, 2.71, 2.19, 2.16, 2.11, 2.36, 1.91, 1.65, 2.00, 1.88, 2.00, (3.15), 1.88, 1.94, 2.78, (3.21), (2.93), 2.05, 1.44, 1.71, 1.65



Meh, 2.07 AO100. It's okay.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Another nice average. 1.75, 2.08, (1.08), 1.78, 1.90, 1.18, 1.81, 2.13, 1.72, 1.50, (2.15), 1.88 = 1.77
> 
> EDIT: 1.98 AO50
> 
> ...



Wow, a 2.07 average of 100... that's almost... humanly possible  What are your UWRs again? I think I've forgotten them.


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Meh, 2.07 AO100. It's okay.


Remember when that was your UWR on skype? Remember the same day how it was a big deal to break 2.12 ao100?


----------



## Nader Cube (Apr 27, 2013)

finally i become colour neutrual and first time getting 3x3x3 average of 5 15.55 first 15 average finally reached 45sec mark 3x3x3 oh


----------



## Konsta (Apr 27, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.89


Spoiler



1. (8.28) D2 L U2 B' F2 U D2 B' R2 B' R' B' R D2 U L' F2 B2 D' R' D L U2 L' U' 
2. 9.74 B2 U2 B' F2 D U B L' D' L' R U' R L B2 U' F' R L' D F' U2 L2 U' B2 
3. 11.00 L D' L' D R2 F L R' B' R' B' R' D' U2 R' F' L2 D R' F' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' 
4. 10.52 F R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 L U F' R D' F' D L2 B F2 D2 F' B' D F' U2 L2 B' 
5. 11.21 U' L2 D2 L F' B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F U' D2 B R' B2 R B2 R' U2 B U' F' U2 R 
6. 10.23 F2 B' D' F2 L2 R F' L2 U' B' D' L D R2 L B' D' L U' F2 U R2 D' U B2 
7. 9.82 B' L2 U' L2 F' D' B U2 D' L R2 B2 D' R2 F' R L F U2 L' U' B2 R2 F' R2 
8. 12.90 D' L2 B U' D B' U D R B U2 L F B2 R U' R' D' B2 D' F2 L' U' L2 R' 
9. 12.55 D R' L' U D' L' F B2 L2 F B2 D L2 U2 D' F' D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R' U2 F2 B2 
10. 9.66 U2 D R2 L2 D2 R' F2 B' D2 B L F R U' D2 F U F' D F R2 B R2 D' F2 
11. (12.98) U F' L' B' R' D' B2 R2 D L2 R D2 U2 L D B D' L2 B2 F' D2 B' L' U' D' 
12. 11.31 D' L2 R2 U R2 B' R' U D2 F2 L' U' B2 R' F B2 R2 L F2 R U D2 F L' D2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 27, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Wow, a 2.07 average of 100... that's almost... humanly possible  What are your UWRs again? I think I've forgotten them.



AO12: 1.66
AO50: 1.87
AO100 1.94



Julian said:


> Remember when that was your UWR on skype? Remember the same day how it was a big deal to break 2.12 ao100?



I remember that xD that was a good Skype session.


----------



## Username (Apr 27, 2013)

3x3 PB 10.09

So close to sub 10 :/


----------



## Iggy (Apr 27, 2013)

5.93 Clock single, 2nd sub 6! 

Edit: 7.31 avg5, PB by 0.01 lol.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 27, 2013)

2x2: 
Mo3: 4.64
Ao5: 5.49
Ao12: 5.47 (lol better than ao5)
Ao25: 6.10
Learned H cll cases. Only got one in 25 solves.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Heeeeeeeeell Yeaaaah!
*54.53 Megaminx single*
EP skip, corners 5-cycle
Second sub1


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 27, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-27
avg of 5: 11.48

Time List:
1. 12.54 R2 D2 F' U' D2 F2 R' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 
2. 10.93 B D2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 D R U B2 L B2 L2 D' B' D' 
3. (14.52) F2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L' R2 U2 L2 F' D' L D' L' U R2 B2 U2 B 
4. 10.96 R2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U R B U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
5. (10.65) U' F R' L2 U' R D L2 F' U F2 U' D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2
Two of the 10s could have been sub 10 if I didn't make one small mistake


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2013)

*2x2:*

best avg5: 2.47 
best avg12: 2.87
best avg25: 3.06 
best avg50: 3.13 

Getting used to this EG-1 and one look stuff.

3.29, 2.47, (2.15), 3.18, 3.97, 3.53, 2.45, 2.36, (5.18), 2.58, 2.38, 3.54, 2.27, 3.74, 2.61, (2.14), 4.17, 2.94, 4.26, 2.15, 3.49, 3.04, 4.51, 2.75, (4.62), 3.26, 2.40, (2.10), 3.83, 2.85, 2.82, 3.50, 2.46, 3.55, 3.40, (5.13), 3.07, 2.89, 3.37, 3.33, 3.45, 3.19, 4.03, 2.60, 2.37, 3.19, 3.02, 3.52, 2.73, 3.27


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 27, 2013)

Megaminx:
Best average of 5: 1:39.52
2-6 - (1:33.58) (1:56.64) 1:34.05 1:48.82 1:35.68

PB single and avg5 lololol


----------



## Username (Apr 27, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Megaminx:
> Best average of 5: 1:39.52
> 2-6 - (1:33.58) (1:56.64) 1:34.05 1:48.82 1:35.68
> 
> PB single and avg5 lololol



Nice! 
Come to TTW now


----------



## Username (Apr 27, 2013)

PB avg 5: 13.95


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *2x2:*
> 
> best avg5: 2.47
> best avg12: 2.87
> ...



Nice. How long have you been using EG-1?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Nice. How long have you been using EG-1?



I started learning about 2 weeks ago, but I still have 4 anti-sune cases left.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2013)

2x2

2.23 avg100
1.93 avg12
1.63 avg5
0.44 sniggle



Spoiler: times



2.00, 1.90, 1.65, 1.88, 2.38, 2.39, 2.57, 2.18, 2.23, 2.47, 1.76, 1.92, 1.76, 2.73, 2.89, 1.88, 1.22, 2.11, 2.49, 2.11, 1.96, 2.11, 2.18, 1.67, 1.97, 2.76, 2.49, 2.79, 2.20, 2.33, 3.47, 2.19, 1.44, 2.78, 1.10, 1.80, 1.64, 3.22, 2.18, 2.32, 3.54, 1.69, 1.56, 2.39, 5.16, 2.12, 2.25, 3.43, 2.24, 2.40, 2.37, 2.48, 2.30, 2.26, 2.24, 2.43, 2.60, 3.35, 1.59, 2.37, 0.44, 2.12, 1.81, 1.77, 1.76, 1.89, 1.88, 2.63, 2.05, 2.08, 2.76, 2.02, 2.14, 2.67, 1.80, 1.87, 2.23, 1.96, 2.87, 2.22, 2.44, 2.37, 2.38, 2.24, 2.54, 2.08, 2.28, 2.17, 2.72, 2.48, 1.60, 1.08, 2.61, 3.32, 2.07, 2.38, 1.74, 1.77, 1.80, 2.41


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 27, 2013)

I have no Idea what happened, because I didn't improve at all in the last 2 months of 4x4.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-4-28
avg of 12: 56.73

Time List:
1. 55.38 u2 R2 B f' U' F u2 F2 D2 r2 f2 R u' F2 r F2 L' f' r2 L' R u' D B2 L' R' U2 r2 U' f2 r R2 D B' D2 R2 U2 R2 F f' 
2. 53.00 L' u' r2 F2 L R u' F2 R2 D u F R2 L' r2 F R2 L D U f2 R2 F2 B L2 R' D2 r2 B2 U2 B u R' U F R f' B' L2 B2 
3. (48.27) f2 r B2 R B2 u' U' f2 D L2 B' D2 R2 L' u2 U B2 F2 r2 f2 B u B r F' u' B' R' B' F U2 R2 u2 B' U' F' R' f' R2 B2 
4. 58.83 U' D2 R2 U2 D' F2 R' L D2 r' f2 u2 r2 U2 B' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 u2 U R D2 U' F2 R2 r2 u' r U2 B2 R2 D U r2 R B2 F2 r' 
5. 59.86 L' u' L B r f B U2 D L f2 L2 r B' F R B2 R' F2 D2 u f' u' U D2 B' F' f' R' F' R f U F2 U2 R' B' F2 u' B' 
6. 1:00.10 f2 B2 u' L r' f2 R' U2 f r2 F' B' U L2 f2 U2 D2 R2 U R' L r' U2 D f' F L R B' R u D2 F' L2 R U' f r' F u 
7. (1:05.18) f2 R' U' D f' L u r R B' D f' U2 L F2 U' r2 R' L' B D U' F' D F2 D2 r' B' F' U r2 U2 B2 u' R' B2 R' r f' u' 
8. 59.37 u2 F2 L R u2 D2 F' D U B' D f' U u2 F' u2 F' U B' f' L' u' L2 u2 R2 U u2 D2 R' U' f B2 D2 F' U u' D L2 u2 L2 
9. 59.79 f F2 r f2 r2 u' F R2 B F' f' u L F' f B2 L2 U u' R2 U L D2 L U' F' U' F' r' L2 U' L2 u' R u2 F' R' L u F2 
10. 53.29 F L2 D f2 B R L2 r2 D L' r2 u2 r' D' r B2 R2 F D f2 u' L D U r2 L2 D2 R' u f' D r2 L U' r2 R' B2 F2 R2 u2 
11. 56.53 F' U2 D' r D2 f2 U' f F2 u' U F D2 R2 u' F u' D2 L2 B r' U' r B2 L' r B2 L U' f2 B' u B2 D L' F u2 R' B U2 
12. 51.13 L R2 B' D U' F2 f' u U L2 D' L2 u2 B2 L' u2 r B2 F2 R' u' r2 u L' U' F2 r f' F2 U' r2 R' U B' F' R2 F f u' R2


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2013)

9.77 ao5, and 10.47 ao12, not pbs


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2
> 
> 2.23 avg100
> 1.93 avg12
> ...



Keyboard or stackmat?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Keyboard or stackmat?



keybored ofc. I dont think my stackmat works anymoar and i donut have another battery to use.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 28, 2013)

L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L F' R2 B L' B U L B2 R'

7.80 3x3 single  Can't reconstruct from memory though


----------



## nccube (Apr 28, 2013)

9.32 avg100

11.29, 8.70, 8.28, 9.63, 10.04, 9.04, 10.47, 8.74, 8.65, 8.76, 8.48, 9.76, 8.32, 9.11, 10.41, 9.55, 9.95, 9.49, 11.07, 8.79, 8.93, 6.48, 9.88, 10.05, 8.69, 7.61, 7.04, 9.63, 9.35, 9.80, 9.82, 9.93, 8.88, 7.58, 8.91, 8.47, 9.44, 8.36, 8.67, 10.79, 8.51, 8.48, 10.50, 9.84, 11.60, 9.17, 8.99, 10.55, 9.80, 9.95, 9.87, 8.47, 8.48, 8.95, 9.72, 10.12, 10.09, 9.77, 8.61, 11.09, 8.97, 8.88, 8.61, 8.17, 9.47, 9.50, 10.62, 10.93, 8.73, 7.62, 9.56, 8.46, 7.96, 11.63, 8.97, 8.75, 8.98, 11.44, 8.63, 11.10, 9.42, 9.66, 8.06, 9.18, 9.35, 9.96, 10.76, 8.26, 9.15, 9.17, 9.89, 9.41, 9.63, 8.59, 8.65, 10.62, 9.52, 8.90, 9.30, 8.48


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2013)

9.67 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' L' D2 U' L D F2 L2 B L'
7.88 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B2 L' R2 U' B' D' F' D U' B'
(6.69) R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D R2 B' F' U2 B' L B D' F
9.21 B D2 F' D R' L' F' R2 D B D' R2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2
9.98 R' U2 L' D R' F B2 U2 D L' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R L2 F2 B2 

8.92 avg5


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 28, 2013)

Some new clock PBs:

avg of 12 - 7.65 seconds

mean of 10 - 7.55 seconds

avg of 5 - 6.85 seconds

mean of 3 . 6.41 seconds

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Iggy (Apr 28, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Some new clock PBs:
> 
> avg of 12 - 7.65 seconds
> 
> ...



Wow nice, sub WR avg5!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 28, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice, sub WR avg5!



Yeah, thanks
I was shocked, too  I guess i was just warmed up really well.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 28, 2013)

Today has really been a great day for me. All 3x3 2H

PB Single

15.70 R L U R L' D B R' D U L2 R B F' L B' D' R2 F U2 B' F' L2 R' F2

PLL Skip 

PB avg5



Spoiler: PB avg5



Average of 5: 19.32

19.09 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 D' B D' L U' L B D2 U F L U'
27.89 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L B D' L D' U' L B2 R U2
20.06 D R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F' D2 U2 R' U' F2 D' R' B2
18.82 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R U' F2 U L2 B' R' D2 B' R'
17.57 L2 D R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B' D' R B2 U' B' L' B2 R' F U'



Sub-20 yay! Finally. Have been waiting for this for like forever.  

PB avg 12



Spoiler




253Apr 28, 2013 6:46:05 PM00:22.18L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B D' R2 D2 U R' B2 R' B2 U'252Apr 28, 2013 6:45:12 PM00:23.15R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D L' F U' R D F D L' D R2 L'251Apr 28, 2013 6:44:19 PM00:26.06R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 R U' F' L B F2 R' B' U2 F' D'250Apr 28, 2013 6:43:34 PM00:17.57L2 D R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B' D' R B2 U' B' L' B2 R' F U'249Apr 28, 2013 6:41:43 PM00:18.82B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R U' F2 U L2 B' R' D2 B' R'248Apr 28, 2013 6:40:57 PM00:20.06D R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F' D2 U2 R' U' F2 D' R' B2247Apr 28, 2013 6:40:09 PM00:27.89F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L B D' L D' U' L B2 R U2246Apr 28, 2013 6:39:22 PM00:19.09R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 D' B D' L U' L B D2 U F L U'245Apr 28, 2013 6:38:40 PM00:20.79U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D R' D R2 L2 F' D R B2 R F U'244Apr 28, 2013 6:37:14 PM00:21.92D F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L' F' R' F R2 D R2 D2 F R'243Apr 28, 2013 6:36:13 PM00:21.85U' B2 U L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B' U B2 L F2 R B R D B' U'242Apr 28, 2013 6:23:13 PM00:25.89B2 R2 F2 R U' F B L' B' L F L2 D F B' D U2 R' D' B2 D L F R2 U2

Times are in reverse order, sorry. Non-rolling btw



Sub-22 yay!  

This is so awesome. Would have posted in the thread linked below in my sig if not for the current discussion going on :/


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah... I'm totally switching to Yau (not Yau5) for 5x5. It's way more fun, and I'm only a couple of seconds slower.
1:33.88 single after only 5 tries.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 28, 2013)

wtf lololol

Best average of 5: 1.99
1-5 - 1.94 (0.50) (2.61) 1.67 2.35

1. 1.94 R2 F R' F' R2 F R'
2. 0.50 U R U' R U2
3. 2.61 U R2 U' R' U F' U F' R2
4. 1.67 R' U R2 U R2 F R' U2 R2
5. 2.35 U' R' U2 R F2 R U2 R2


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> wtf lololol
> 
> Best average of 5: 1.99
> 1-5 - 1.94 (0.50) (2.61) 1.67 2.35
> ...



Keyboard?


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 28, 2013)

Megaminx PB avg of 12: 1:30.87

1:34.31, 1:34.08, 1:25.82, 1:33.22, 1:30.61, (1:37.96), (1:25.67), 1:29.42, 1:31.91, 1:33.66, 1:27.63, 1:28.08,


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 28, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Keyboard?


yeah =P

46.72 4x4 single with blue cross lol


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 28, 2013)

2x2 PBs 

2.48 avg of 12
2.66, 2.61, (3.55), 2.61, 2.30, 2.02, 3.16, 1.65, (1.52), 2.61, 2.43, 2.72

1.99 avg of 5
1. 2.30 F R F2 R2 F' R U F' U' 
2. 2.02 U' R' F R U' F2 R U' R' U 
3. (3.16) R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' R U2 R' 
4. 1.65 F U R2 U R2 F R U' R' 
5. (1.52) U' R U' R F' R F R2 U2

Stackmatted


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2013)

1:13.16, 1:06.42, 1:18.64, 1:07.77, 1:04.19 = 1:09.12 mega avg5 (might be PB)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2013)

2x2 2.15 PB avg5 (stackmat)

1. 2.33 F2 R U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U2
2. 2.50 R' F' R' F U2 F U2 F' R2
3. (3.37) R' F R' U' F U' F U2 R' U2
4. (1.44) F R' U F2 U F R2 F U'
5. 1.65 U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 

Last 2 scrambles are pretty wtf.

Also 2.74 PB stackmat avg12


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2013)

1.81 avg12



Spoiler



2.20	R F' R2 U R F2 R' F2 U R2
0.36	U F' R' F' R U' F' U F R
1.72	R2 U' F R U R2 F' U' F2 U
2.34	R' F U2 R' U2 F' R' U2 F U'
1.49	F' U' R' U' F U2 F' U' F' R2
2.18	R2 U R2 F' U R2 U2 R' F2 U'
1.76	U' R' F U' R' U R U' F2 U
2.09	U' F' U R' F' U' R F2 U' F2
1.91	F2 R F' U R2 U R U F R
1.85	U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R F' R
1.46	R2 F2 R F2 R' U' R' U' F2 U'
1.48	R F' R' F U R2 U F U2 F



maeby I should learn EG and/or 1looking

keyboard blablabla donut care


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2013)

Real man avg5 1:37.93
(13.21), 12.34, 9.18, (8.73), 11.12 = 10.88


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 29, 2013)

39.916 Feet solve PB!!!! 
B' U B R F2 B' L B L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2
Reconstruction coming soon...


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 29, 2013)

1:35.29 5x5 single with Yau on cam. Did around 20 solves trying to get sub-1:30, but whatever. I avg like 1:42 with Yau, although I screw up a lot. This method is so much more fun.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 29, 2013)

OH:
12.44 avg5 X2 (0.02 off PB)
12.96 avg12 PB by 0.01 (Tied Jai for UNR avg12)
13.85 avg50

(also 15.33 avg500, but bleh)
(11.05), 13.93, [11.81, 13.53, 13.07, 11.48, 12.44], (14.61), 13.77, 12.90, 12.16, 14.51


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 29, 2013)

Started a 10,000 Skewb Relay today.

stats:
number of times: 350/350
best time: 1.23
worst time: 11.36

current avg5: 6.17 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: 4.26 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 6.23 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 5.06 (σ = 1.23)

current avg50: 6.51 (σ = 0.87)
best avg50: 5.75 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 6.53 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 5.87 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 6.32 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 6.29

times:


Spoiler



1. 6.63 U R B L' B R U L B L' R' B U' L' B' 
2. 7.65 L' B' L R' U L R' L R' L' R' B U R B' 
3. 6.20 U' L U B L' B U' L R B' R' B' L' B L 
4. 7.06 L R B' R U' L U' R B L U B L' R' L' 
5. 5.03 U' B' L B' L B' L' B' U B' R L' R' B' U 
6. (9.58) R' U' L' U B' R U L' B' L B U L' R B' 
7. 7.54 B' L U R' L' U' L' U' L' R B U R U R 
8. 5.44 U' L B L' U' R' B' L' R' U' B L' R' L U' 
9. 8.06 U R B' L' R U' B' L' R' L' U L' U' B U' 
10. 7.66 R' U' R U' R B U L' R' L R' U' L R' L' 
11. 5.90 U' R L' R' U B U' B' L' R L' B' L B' U' 
12. 6.90 R U' R' U B' U' R U B' U B' R' B' U' B' 
13. 7.70 L' U' L' B' U' B U L R' U' R' B R' B U' 
14. 6.95 B' L' B U B L' U B L B U' L' R' L' U' 
15. 7.17 U' R' B' U' L' B' R B U' B' R L' B' U' L' 
16. 4.95 B' R' U L' U' B' L' R L' R B L R B' R' 
17. 6.32 R L R' U B U R B' R' U' R L' U' L' U' 
18. 4.37 R L' B' R L' U L U' B' R B R' U L U 
19. 7.56 L' B' L U B' U' B L' R L' R' U' L' R L' 
20. 6.16 L U' L B U' B L' R' L' R B R L' U' L 
21. 5.84 B U' L R' L U' L' B R L' B' R' U L' B 
22. 7.50 R B' R B' U' B' L' U L B' U' L R' L' B' 
23. 7.81 B' R' B' L R' L' B' U' L R' U B U R L 
24. 5.56 B' R L' B' L B' L' R' L U R B' L R B' 
25. (2.42) R' U R' U B U R L' B U B R L' U' R 
26. 6.84 L' B U' L U' B U B' U' R' L' U' L R' B' 
27. 7.92 R' L U' R' L' U' B U R B R B' R' U B' 
28. 7.47 U B L U' R' B' R' U B' R' L R B' L' U 
29. 4.90 U R B U R U L' R' U' L U' R' B L' R 
30. 5.94 R' U R' L B' U L U R B R' B' L B' U 
31. 7.16 L' R' U R' B U' L R' U L' R L R' U' B 
32. 6.95 L U' L' R L R L R' B U R L' U B' U' 
33. 5.19 R' L U' B' U' L' R U B L' U' R' B' U R 
34. 7.20 B L R' L' R B U' L R B' U B' R L U' 
35. 7.18 B R' B L R' L' R B' L U L' U' R' U' R' 
36. 5.99 R' B R' L R U B' R' U' L U' B' R' U B 
37. 5.38 R B U' R U' L B L B U' L' R U L U 
38. 7.40 B U' B R B R B' U B L' U' L U' B L 
39. 6.53 L' B' L R B' L R U B U' L R' B U' R 
40. (8.47) L' U B L B' R' U' R' U' B L B' R L U' 
41. 6.70 L B U B L U R L' U R' B' L' U' L R 
42. (3.31) B' L' R B' R' U B U' R B U B R L B 
43. 5.43 B L' R' L U R' B' L' B R' L R B U' B' 
44. 6.49 B' L B' U B' L' R' U' B R' U B' U R' U 
45. (8.70) B U R' L' B' R U L R' U L' U B' L B 
46. 7.89 U B' R' U B' U' R' U' B' L' U L' U' R' B' 
47. 6.07 L' B' R U R L R B L' U L' R B' R B' 
48. 7.55 L' U' B' R' L B' R' U' L' R' L R U L U' 
49. 7.97 U L' B' L' B L' U' L' B' L U L' B L R 
50. (8.23) L R' L B' R' B' U B L U' R' U' L' R' L 
51. 4.53 B R' L R' U B' L U' R' L U B U L R' 
52. 5.94 R U B R B L' U' B R U' R' B L R' B 
53. (1.23) L R' B L' R U' R' B R L U B L B R' 
54. 6.55 B' L B U' B L B R B' L' U' L' B' U R' 
55. 6.13 B L' B' L' U B R L' B' U B U R U' R 
56. 6.34 B' L U' R U R U' R L B U B' U' L B' 
57. 4.52 B' R' B R B' L U B' U' L' R' L' U B L' 
58. 4.82 R B U' L' U B' U' B' U' L' R L' R' U L' 
59. 5.34 B R' L B R U L' U L' R' U' B' U R' L' 
60. 7.56 L R B' L' U R L R U R L' U' L U B 
61. 4.37 U' R B' L R L' B L B' U R L R L' R' 
62. 6.58 B R U L' U' B' L' B' U R' B' L R' L' U 
63. 4.07 U B' R' B U L R B' U B R' B' R' L' U' 
64. (3.77) R B' R' U' B' U' R' L' R B' U R' U' B' L 
65. 5.61 L U' B' L' R L U B L U' R L B R B' 
66. 5.25 L B' L R U' B R B U' R' L B U' L B 
67. 6.57 U' L' B' R U' B R' L' B U' L R U B' L 
68. 6.76 R B' L B L B U R L R' B U L R B 
69. 6.18 L U' R' U' B U R' L B' U' R U' R L U 
70. 7.68 B' U B' U' B R B R U' B U' R' L' R' L' 
71. 5.37 B' L' B U' R B' U' R U B' R' U' R L U 
72. 6.40 U B' L R U L' B U L U B L' U B' R' 
73. 5.86 B U' B R' L U' B R B U' R' L' B' L U' 
74. 4.72 R' U L U' L B' L' B U' L' B' U' R' U L 
75. 6.25 L B R' L' B U B' L B R U' R L U' R 
76. 6.33 U L U' R B U' B' R L' U' R B' L U L' 
77. 8.20 B R' L' B' U R' B U R' U' B' L' R U R' 
78. (11.13) U B R B' U' R' U' R' L' U L B' U R U 
79. 6.22 U' L B' R' B' U B U L U' L R B U' B' 
80. 6.00 L' U L' B U' L B' L' R L U' B' L' R B 
81. 7.58 U' L' B' L' U R' U' R L R' L U' L' B R 
82. 6.86 L R U B U R' L' R' B R' U L' U L U' 
83. (8.62) B L U' B R' U' B R L U' L' U R' L' R 
84. 6.62 U L' B L' U B' L' U' L' U L' B U B U' 
85. 7.02 U B' L B' U B R B U R' U' R B' U' B' 
86. 6.55 L' B L R' B' R' U R' B' R' L R U L U 
87. 5.13 R' B U' L' R L U' B R' L' R' U' L' U B 
88. 7.19 L B U' R' U B' U B' U' R' L' U' B R L' 
89. 6.08 B U R' B' U R U' B' U' L U R' L B L' 
90. 7.01 R B' R B' R L U' L B L' U' B R U' B 
91. (3.27) L B U' R U R' U' R' L' R' L' U' R B' U 
92. 7.94 U L B' U R B' L U' B R U' B' R L' U' 
93. 4.68 U' L R' U' B R U' B' R U L' U' B R U' 
94. 5.16 L R' L B R' U' B U L U' L' U' L' U B 
95. 5.27 U' L' R' U' L' R' U B R U L' R L U B' 
96. (3.74) R' L' R' L' B' U' R U R B' U R L' B' L' 
97. 4.14 L U' B' L B R B' U B L U R' L' R L' 
98. 4.91 L U' R U' R' U' L' R' L B U' L' R' L R' 
99. 6.86 L' B' R' L U' L U' R' U' B' L U R B U 
100. (2.32) B' L U R' U' L R' U' B' U R' U' B' R B 
101. 7.13 L' R' B' U' B' U R U' B L' U' R' U R B' 
102. 5.39 L' R' U L' B' L B' R L' R' L' R' L B' R' 
103. 5.51 U' R U' L' B' R' L R L B R' U R' U' L 
104. 5.25 U' B L R' B R' U' L U' R L' B' R L R 
105. 6.65 B L B U L R B R' B' L' U L U L' R' 
106. 7.56 U' L U' B R' B U' B' R' L B U' L' B' L 
107. (1.75) R B L' U L U L' U' B R' L B' L' U' B 
108. (2.46) U' R' B' U' L U R U' L' B' U R' U L R 
109. 6.81 U' B L U B' U' R L' R U' R L R L U' 
110. 6.99 U' B L R' U R L R' L R' B L U L' B' 
111. 6.65 B' R U' L U L' B L R L U' R' U' B' L 
112. 3.96 L' U B R' L U' B' R B' U' L' B' R L R 
113. 5.76 R' U' B U B' U B' L U L B L U L B 
114. 5.10 R' B' U' R' B R B L' B' U B U' R' U' B 
115. (3.96) B L R' L' B R U' B U L' U R U L' R 
116. 5.48 R' L B' R' B L' U R' L B' U B' U' L R 
117. 5.72 L B' U' L' B L' R U B R' B' L U' L B 
118. 5.11 R B L B L R' U R U L' U R U' R U' 
119. 6.02 B L' R' B U B' L R' L' U' R' L' U' R L 
120. 7.56 U' B L U' L' U R' L R' L' B' R B L' R' 
121. 5.89 L B' U B' U' B L R' U' L' B L U' R' L 
122. 7.08 U' L U' B R' U L' B' R' B' R' L' U R L' 
123. 6.56 L R' U L' R' L' R' B R' B U' B' R' U L 
124. 7.27 B' L' B' L' R B' U' R' B' L B' U' R' U B 
125. 6.18 U' L U B' R L B' L' B L' B L' R' U' B 
126. 6.30 B U R U' R' B R U R L' U' L B R L' 
127. 4.21 U' B U R' U' R' U' R L' U R' L U L R' 
128. 5.58 U' R L U L' R' L U B R' B' L' B L' B 
129. 6.88 U R' L' R U' R L' R U' R' B' U L U B 
130. 7.76 R' L U R' L U R L R' U' R' B' U R U' 
131. 6.54 L' B L' B L B' L' U' R L' B U' L R' B' 
132. (8.63) R B R B' U' B' L' R L' B U R U B' L 
133. 4.24 L' U L' B' R' B' U' L' R L B L U' L R' 
134. 6.58 B U R B' L R' B U L' U' R' L' B U' L' 
135. 6.55 R B U R B' R' L' R' U R' L R' U L' R' 
136. 4.62 L' U R' L B L B L' B' U' R' L' R B' L' 
137. 6.54 U' R U R' L' U' R L' R B' L R' B R' B 
138. 6.61 U' R U R L' U B U' B U' L B U' L' R 
139. 6.78 R L' U' B' R' B U B' L' U' L' B U L B 
140. (3.92) L U B L R' B' U R L U' L R' B R' L 
141. 7.56 R U R' B R U B R' L' R U' B L' R' U' 
142. 4.33 B' R' L' B R L U B L R' U B L' U' B 
143. 6.85 U' L' U' L R' U' B' U B' L' U L' U' B U 
144. 6.69 U' R' B' L' B R' U L B' U' L' R' L U B 
145. 5.56 U L B' U B' L U R' U' R U B' R' B L' 
146. 5.57 R' B U' R' L B U' R L' R' B' R B R' U 
147. 7.77 R' B' U R U' R L' R' L' U' R B U R B' 
148. 5.26 L' U' R' L' R L R' L U' L' R L' B' U' B 
149. 5.77 R L' B' R' B U L R' U L' R L U L' R 
150. 6.68 U' B' L' R U L U B L' U R U' L' R' L' 
151. 4.44 R' B' R L B U' L' U' R' B' U L' U' L' B 
152. 6.33 B' L B' R' B' R U L R L' U B' L B' U 
153. 7.87 U R L U' L' U' R L B R' L' R L' R' U 
154. 7.51 R B R' U' R' B L R' L U L' R B L' U' 
155. 5.66 U' R' U' L U R' L U' R U B L' R' U R 
156. 4.93 L' U' B L' U R' U L' U' L' U' L' U B R 
157. 5.42 B' U' B R L R' U R L U' R' B' U' B' U' 
158. 6.02 R' U' L' R' L' R U L' B L U' B' L B R' 
159. 7.06 U B' U L' B L R L U' L' R L R L' R' 
160. 7.64 L R' L B U' L' R' L' B L' B' U B' R' B' 
161. 6.84 R B' U' R U' B' U L' B U R' L U' R' U 
162. 7.70 L B' U' L' U' R' B' L' R' B R' B' U R L 
163. 4.82 U' R' U L B' L R' B U' R' B' L B U' L' 
164. 5.16 U' B U' R' U L R U' B' U R' L B' R' L' 
165. 5.70 L' U L' R' B' L R L' B' U R B L' U' B 
166. 4.58 R B' L U' R U' R' U' B L B R' B R' L' 
167. 6.39 L R U L R' U' R' B' R' U L U' L B L' 
168. 5.75 R' B R' L' R B' L' R U L R' L U' R L' 
169. 7.54 L' B R B R B U' L U' R' B' L' U B L' 
170. 6.47 B' U' R L B' R' B R' L U' L R L' R U' 
171. 7.39 L R' U' B R' L R B' U' L' U' B' L' U' L' 
172. 6.20 L' R' U B' U B' L' B R U L R' B R U 
173. 5.53 B R' L B L' B' L' U' R L R L' B U L 
174. 5.00 U B' U B' R' B R' U R' B' R' U L' B U' 
175. 5.46 U L' U' L' B R' L' R B L R' U' L U R' 
176. (3.36) L B' R' U B R' U' L R B U R' U R L' 
177. 5.02 R' B U R U L U' B' U' R B L' U' B R' 
178. 7.41 R B' L U' B' U B' R B' R L U L B L' 
179. 6.72 U' R U B' L' U' R U R U B U B U' B 
180. 7.78 L' U R' U' B' U' L' R' L U B R' L U L 
181. 5.01 B' U' L' B' R' B' L R' L' U' R' B R U B 
182. 7.98 U' L R' L B' R U' B L R' U' L R' U' L' 
183. 4.61 L R U' R L B R L' B U R' L' B' R' B 
184. 6.02 R' B R U B L R U' L U L' U' R' U B 
185. (2.59) U L' R L' U' R' L' U' L R L' R' U' L B 
186. 5.70 U L B R U L' B R U B L' U L' U B' 
187. (2.75) L' B' U R U R L R L' B' U L' R B' U 
188. 4.47 R' U B' U B' L' U R' B' U' B R U L U' 
189. 5.57 U R B' R' L' R B' U' B' U' L R' U' R U 
190. 6.25 R U R' B' R' L' B U' B' R L B R U' B 
191. 7.97 R U' L' B U R' L' U' B U L R' B' R U' 
192. 7.23 U' L U R U' L' R' U R' U B' R B R' U' 
193. 5.77 L' R L' R' L' R' U' B L R' U R' L B R' 
194. 6.34 U' R U B L' U' L' R' U R L' R B U' R' 
195. 7.56 U' R' B' U L R' B' U' R' B' R' U' L' R B 
196. 5.76 R U' R' B' R' U' R' U' B L B' R B U R 
197. 6.65 B R' B' L U' L U' B' R' U' L' U' R U B 
198. 6.93 R B L R B L B' R' L' R B L R' B U' 
199. 6.88 B U' R U' B L' B R' B' L' R L' U' B' R' 
200. 6.88 U' L' U B R' U R B L' U L' B' L' B R' 
201. 4.20 L B' L' U' L' B R U R L B' U' L' R' U' 
202. 6.66 L' U B U' B' L' B U R U B R B R L 
203. 5.34 R U L' U R L R' U R' U R' U B L' B 
204. 5.69 L' R' U' R' U B R U' R L' B L' B L U 
205. 5.91 B R L' B' R' B R U R B R' L' B L U' 
206. 4.80 R' L R B' L' U' L' R B' L' R' L U R U' 
207. 6.50 U L U' R' L B U L' U B L U' B' L' B 
208. 7.82 B' L R' L' R L' B U' B' L' R L' B' L R 
209. (3.42) B L B' U' L U B' U' B U R L R U' L' 
210. 7.07 L B U' L' U' L B U' L' R' U B' U R B' 
211. 6.48 L B R L' R U' R L' U B L' B' R B' R 
212. 4.93 B' U' L' B U' B L' B R' B R B' U' L B' 
213. 8.03 R' L' B' R' U' R B L' R' L' U R B' U B' 
214. 6.71 L' U L R' L' R B U R' B' L U L U' B 
215. 5.05 L U' R L' B' U B' L' R B' U' B' U' B' U 
216. 6.98 U' R U' R U B' L' B U B' U B L' U' R' 
217. 7.24 U' L' U' B' L' B U R L R L' R L' U B' 
218. 5.30 R' U' L B' U L' U' R' U R L' R' L B L' 
219. 6.33 R' U B U' R' U B' L B L' B' L' B' U' R' 
220. 6.37 L U' R' U L R' U B L U B' L U' R' U' 
221. 6.29 R' U R' B L' B L' B U' B' L B U' R' L 
222. 8.17 B U L' R' L' R L B' U B U R U' B' U' 
223. (8.70) B' L' R' B' L U L' B' R' U' L B U' R' U 
224. 6.44 L' B' L' U' R' B' L' U R B U B L B U 
225. 6.52 U L' R' U' R L R' L R' L U B' U B' R 
226. 6.97 L' B R' U R L' U' R L B' U' R U' B R 
227. 7.09 L U' B R B L R L R' U' L' R' B L' B 
228. 7.13 L' B' L R' B' R' U B L' B' R B' L U B 
229. 7.65 L' R L' U R' B' U R' U' L' U R' U B U 
230. 5.18 R L' B U L U' L' R B U' B L' B R' B 
231. 6.66 R U' L U' R U B R B' R B L' B R' U' 
232. 6.98 R' U' B L U' B L' U R U L U R' L U' 
233. 7.72 L' B' L R B' U' L B L B U R' U L' B 
234. 7.87 B' L' R B R L R B L' U' B L' B L B' 
235. 5.02 B' L B L U B' L R' B' R' B U' B' U' L 
236. 5.90 R L' U' B' U R' L' U' L' U L B' U' R U 
237. 6.22 B' L R' B' U R' L' B' L' B' R' L U R' B' 
238. 7.87 L' B U' B L' R' L' B U' L' R' L U L' U' 
239. 7.30 R B U B' U B' L' R' B R' U' B L' R L' 
240. 6.40 B' L' U R' L R' U' L R B R' L' R' L B 
241. (3.56) U' L' B' U' L' B' L R' L' U' L' B' L R B' 
242. 6.31 L B R' L' U L' B U' B' L R L' B' U' L 
243. 5.94 U' L R' B' L' R B' L B U' L' R L B R' 
244. 4.75 R' B' L R' U R U' B L B' L R L' R' U' 
245. 6.66 B L' R' B' L' U R' U' L R B' L' U B U 
246. 5.92 B U' L' U R' U L' R' B' R' L B R' L B 
247. 6.32 B' U' B' L B' R' B U R' B L R U' B L' 
248. 5.19 B R' B' U L B' U L' U B' R B' R B' R' 
249. 7.08 R L R U' R U' R U' L' R L U R' U L 
250. 7.64 R L' B' R' B' R U B R' B R L B U' B 
251. 5.31 U R U' R U L' B R L' R B' U B' R' L' 
252. 6.63 U L U' L R' B' R L' U' B' R' L' U' B' U 
253. 8.02 U' B R' U' L U R' U' B' L B' R L R U 
254. 7.19 L R' L B U B U' B R' B' U B R' B L' 
255. 7.31 U L U B' U L B U B R B' L R' L' B' 
256. 6.61 L R' B U L U B' U' R B R B R B R' 
257. 5.49 L R' L B U' R B L B U' R' U R U' R' 
258. 4.31 R L' R L' B U' L B' U L' R' L' R' U' L 
259. (3.60) L U' R L' B' U L' U' R L U L' B R' L' 
260. 6.27 U' R B R' B' L U' R L U' R B R' L B 
261. 7.40 U B' R L B L B U' L' U B U' R L U' 
262. 5.11 U' B' U R' B' R B' R' U' L R B' U R L' 
263. (11.36) B L' U L B' U' B L R L B' L' B L' U 
264. 8.14 R' L B L' B R' B U R' B U L' R U' L' 
265. 5.94 L U' R B L U' L' B R' L' B R L R' B 
266. 7.52 R' L B' U B U L U R B' R' B' L B' R' 
267. 7.92 L' R' U' R' U' L B U' L U R L' U B' L 
268. 6.66 B' L R U' L' U' R' B' L B' L' B' R' U' L' 
269. 4.73 U L R L' U L R U B R' U' R' B U L' 
270. 4.33 B U' B U L U' R' B' U B R U' B R' U' 
271. 8.05 R L' B L B U L' U L' R L U' R L' U' 
272. (9.41) L R B R B R L B' U L' R' L' U B' L' 
273. 5.53 U' R' B L B R U' L' U' B U R B' R' L 
274. 5.08 B U B' L B R B' L' B' R U' B R B' R' 
275. 6.21 B R' L R' U B' R B' R L R B L R B' 
276. (9.06) L U' R' U' R' B R' B L' U' B R U R L 
277. 4.81 B' U' L U B U' B' L' R B' L' U' R' L B' 
278. 6.55 B' U R' B R L' R' U' R' L U' R L' B' U' 
279. (8.47) B L' R U' B R' U' L' U' L B' U' R B R' 
280. 5.51 U' B L R' U B R' L B' R U L U L B 
281. 6.39 L B' L B' R' L' R B' L' B' L R' U' R' L 
282. 7.43 B' U' L R' U' B L' B' U' L' B U' B R' U' 
283. 7.53 B R' U R L R U B' U L R U B L R 
284. (9.05) R' B R L R' B U' B' L' B' R' L' B' R' U' 
285. (8.29) L' U' B' U' R U' B U' B' U' L' U L' R U 
286. 7.32 R' U' R' U B U' L' B L B U R B L B 
287. 5.40 B U B' R' L R U L B' R U' B R' L R 
288. 5.31 B' U L B L U' R L' U B L' U R' B' U 
289. (3.40) L R' U B' U L' R B L B' R B' U L U' 
290. 6.67 U L B L R' U L' R' B R L B' R U' B 
291. 5.65 U' B' R U' R' L U L U' B R U' L' R U' 
292. 6.69 R' U' B L U' R L' B R' B R L U' B' L' 
293. 7.29 U L' U L R' B' U R B' U B U B' R B' 
294. 5.53 U' R' B' U' B U B' L U R B R L R B 
295. 5.85 U R B' U' R L' R' L' R' B' R B' L' R' U' 
296. 5.43 U R' U' B' U L' R L' R' L' R L B' U' L 
297. 7.48 B' R' U B' L' U B' U L U' L R' L' U L' 
298. 4.44 B L U' B' R' U' B' U' R U' R' B L R' U 
299. 7.07 U' B' U L B U B' L' U R' B R U R U 
300. (9.11) B' U L' U R B' R' B' L U' L B R' L U' 
301. 7.07 R B' U' R B U B' R U' B' L' B L R B 
302. 7.53 L R L R L B L' B' R' B U R U R B 
303. 7.81 U' B L U' R' B' U L' U R' B' U' L' B L' 
304. 6.53 R B U' R B L' U' R' L B' L B' L' R L 
305. 6.78 R L B L' R' L U L B' L' R B R' B L' 
306. 6.81 R' B' L' U' R L B' R L U R' B R' U' R' 
307. 7.46 R U' R B R' B' U B R B' L U R' U R 
308. 5.40 R U R' B' L U' R L' U L' R' B L R B 
309. 6.91 B' L B U' L R' B L' R' U' R' L R U' L' 
310. 6.24 R' L R' U R U L' R U' L' U' L U' L R' 
311. 8.21 U R L' U B' R L U' R' B' R' L R' L' R 
312. 4.81 R' U' L B' L' R B' R U R B R' B' U L' 
313. 6.40 R' L' B L U' B' L' B L' B L' B R' L R' 
314. 7.00 B' U' R B U' L' B' R' B' L' U L B R' L' 
315. 7.46 R L B U' R B L U' R' U' R' L U' L' B 
316. 7.11 U L' R B R' B' L' B' U' R L B L R' L 
317. 5.84 U' R' B' R B' L' U' R L B R' L B' R U 
318. 6.01 L' U B R' U' L' B L U' R U' B L' B' R 
319. 5.44 U L R B L' B L' B R L R' B' R B L' 
320. (8.34) L' B U' L' B' R' L B' L U' L B U' R' L 
321. 6.43 L' R' B' L R' B U' L' R' L' U B' U' B U 
322. 8.10 L' U' R' L' B L U' R' L B R' U' B' R L' 
323. 4.69 U' B U B L B U' L R L' B' L B U L' 
324. 5.97 U B L' B' L' R' L' U B' L R L' B' L' U' 
325. 6.17 R U' L' U R' U' R U' B U R L' U' R L 
326. 6.87 U B' L' B' U R' L' B R U' B R' L' U B' 
327. 6.91 B' L' U' L' B L' U' R' B' L' R' L' B' U B 
328. (8.46) R B' U R L' U L B R' U L R' L' U L' 
329. 7.49 B' U' L' R' U R' U L U B' U' R' B' U R 
330. 6.56 U B L B L U B' U' L' U R' U' L R' U 
331. 6.29 U' B' L' B' L' R' U B' R L R B' L U' L' 
332. 5.35 L' B' L' B' R L' B' R' U B L U' B U' R' 
333. 6.43 L B' U' L B' R L B R' L U L R' L' R 
334. 5.81 B R U' B L' B' R U L' U' B' L' R U B 
335. 5.79 R L B U' B U' L' B L R' L R L B R 
336. 5.97 U L' B' L' U' R B R' B R' L' R' U L B' 
337. 5.13 R' U R' B L' R' B R' B' U' R' U B' R' L 
338. 6.89 U' L R U' L' U' R B R' U' R' U L' U L 
339. (8.53) R' B' U L' R B' L' B R B' R L' U B U 
340. 8.01 L' B' L U' B' R' U' R B' U' R B U L' R 
341. 4.68 B' R B' L' B L B U B L R' L' R B L' 
342. 5.89 R' L' R' B' R' B' U' L R B U' B' R L R' 
343. 5.88 R B' U R' U L' R U B U B' R L R L 
344. 6.78 B' U' B U' R B L' U' L R U R' B' U' R' 
345. 5.10 B' U R L' U' R U R U B U' L U B' U 
346. 7.43 L' R' L' U' B R U' R' B' L B' R B' R U' 
347. 6.85 R' L' U B' R' B U B L B' U L B' R B 
348. 6.89 B L' B R' U' B R' U' L' U B R' U B' R' 
349. 4.78 R B L' R' B L R' B U' R U L U R B 
350. 4.31 L' U B U R' B L R' U L B' R' U' R' B



UWR a12: 5.06 (solves 91-102)
UWR a100: 5.87 (sovles 91-190)

Let's see if I can keep up with this x_x


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 29, 2013)

Finally learned all CMLLS, and almost sub 20 on 3x3


----------



## Username (Apr 29, 2013)

Sub 3 avg5 with lanlan on TTW. Insanely easy scrambles. Used lanlan just for fun


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 29, 2013)

11.89 PB lucky on 3x3x3 with roux


----------



## Akiro (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice! Can you sub-2 all of them? And can you adapt them on 2x2?


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 29, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Nice! Can you sub-2 all of them? And can you adapt them on 2x2?



No , i get 2.50 on like 5 algs but the rest are sub 2. need to change some of the algs when my recognition will be great for the last ones i learnt , and yes i can adapt them on the 2x2


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 30, 2013)

7.28 3x3 single on cam. PB


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 30, 2013)

17.95 avg of 5 with roux. PB


----------



## Julian (Apr 30, 2013)

9.69 ao5, 10.47 ao12, not PBs



Spoiler: Ao5



1. (10.83) R2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 D L' R D2 U L' F2 L' U 
2. 9.53 D' R L' B2 L B' U' R' L2 D' R' D2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' U2 
3. (8.61) D2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 F L F D' F R2 F R' F' R2 
4. 9.59 L U B' D L2 D' F' R2 F R' B2 L D2 L U2 R F2 D2 L D2 
5. 9.96 D2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 L' R' B2 L B F U2 R' U' B2 D U' R2 F'


Might be first time with 4 consecutive sub-10s.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2013)

51:20.78 real teraminx (first solve). Stickered it today.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 30, 2013)

1:31.19 5x5 mo3 on cam. Also 1:34.33 avg, which is PB.


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 30, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 51:20.78 real teraminx (first solve). Stickered it today.



Did you note how long it took you to sticker it?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't, although it was something like a 7 hour interval from start to finish. That includes breaks and doing other stuff, and I wasn't trying to go fast or anything, just casually doing it while watching stuff


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 30, 2013)

2.50, 2.53, 2.16, 1.90, 2.44, 2.09, (3.41), 1.75, 2.00, 2.05, (1.47), 1.81 = 2.12 avg12

staqmat


----------



## leonparfitt (Apr 30, 2013)

*3x3*

my PB avg5 is 12.13...

*Average of 5: 12.14*
1. (8.69) R2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 L R' D' B' R2 D2 B2 D' F L' B D2 
2. 13.44 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' U2 L D2 F' L2 F U R' F2 
3. 12.83 L2 F' R2 B U2 B2 L2 B L2 F L' D' B' R2 F U2 L' D R' 
4. (14.67) D U B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U L' R F D B' F2 L B' U' F 
5. 10.14 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 L' R' B R' U2 L F D L R2


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 30, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.88
worst time: 28.08

current avg5: 19.42 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 17.39 (σ = 1.45)

current avg12: 18.79 (σ = 1.70)
*best avg12: 18.73 (σ = 1.94)*

*current avg100: 19.99 (σ = 2.12)
best avg100: 19.99 (σ = 2.12)*

session avg: 19.99 (σ = 2.12)
session mean: 20.08



Spoiler



19.47, 22.59, 18.80, 23.12, 17.98, 19.98, (27.01), 17.79, 19.26, 16.86, 18.93, 17.25, 19.07, 20.64, 18.45, 18.48, 21.20, 25.01, 19.58, 19.95, 19.10, 21.44, 19.44, 21.26, 21.52, 19.12, 19.09, 19.15, 19.23, 19.42, 24.53, 20.93, (14.88), (15.89), 18.24, (28.08), 20.53, 22.58, 18.88, 22.70, 18.69, 20.77, 24.80, 19.60, (26.26), 21.15, 22.53, 18.01, 16.56, 18.50, 21.42, 19.62, 20.10, 22.03, 21.62, (14.96), 18.22, 21.28, 16.59, 20.18, 16.48, 22.11, 22.38, 21.50, 16.14, 20.66, 16.90, (15.50), 20.94, (25.14), 24.56, 20.26, 16.38, 19.10, (26.14), 18.42, 19.65, 23.30, 21.73, 24.00, 18.19, 22.91, 22.14, 17.10, 18.10, 20.18, 21.44, 20.99, (15.25), 22.13, 16.46, 19.06, 16.64, 16.88, 20.48, 20.10, 18.59, 19.14, 19.01, 21.50



yaaaay :|, still counts lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 30, 2013)

1.93, 1.61, 2.13, 3.40, 1.86, 2.07, 2.05, 1.30, 1.67, 2.18, 0.87, 1.99, 1.59, 2.11, 2.20, 1.85, 2.25, 2.18, 2.49, 1.84, 2.20, 2.37, 3.03, 1.79, 2.51, 0.95, 1.92, 2.39, 2.40, 1.04, 2.34, 1.66, 2.31, 2.84, 2.37, 2.74, 1.65, 2.15, 2.11, 1.87, 1.87, 2.40, 2.26, 2.53, 2.44, 2.23, 1.71, 1.83, 3.51, 1.52, 2.20, 2.49, 2.68, 2.48, 2.19, 2.44, 1.90, 2.40, 2.82, 2.17, 2.47, 1.84, 2.73, 3.07, 2.56, 2.17, 1.33, 1.84, 2.26, 2.12, 2.48, 3.01, 2.67, 2.59, 2.14, 0.94, 3.00, 2.03, 2.67, 1.40, 1.88, 2.62, 2.68, 2.58, 1.87, 2.50, 1.44, 0.88, 2.35, 2.29, 2.20, 2.35, 2.55, 2.04, 2.58, 2.22, 2.42, 2.16, 1.87, 2.27 = 2.17


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 30, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 1.93, 1.61, 2.13, 3.40, 1.86, 2.07, 2.05, 1.30, 1.67, 2.18, 0.87, 1.99, 1.59, 2.11, 2.20, 1.85, 2.25, 2.18, 2.49, 1.84, 2.20, 2.37, 3.03, 1.79, 2.51, 0.95, 1.92, 2.39, 2.40, 1.04, 2.34, 1.66, 2.31, 2.84, 2.37, 2.74, 1.65, 2.15, 2.11, 1.87, 1.87, 2.40, 2.26, 2.53, 2.44, 2.23, 1.71, 1.83, 3.51, 1.52, 2.20, 2.49, 2.68, 2.48, 2.19, 2.44, 1.90, 2.40, 2.82, 2.17, 2.47, 1.84, 2.73, 3.07, 2.56, 2.17, 1.33, 1.84, 2.26, 2.12, 2.48, 3.01, 2.67, 2.59, 2.14, 0.94, 3.00, 2.03, 2.67, 1.40, 1.88, 2.62, 2.68, 2.58, 1.87, 2.50, 1.44, 0.88, 2.35, 2.29, 2.20, 2.35, 2.55, 2.04, 2.58, 2.22, 2.42, 2.16, 1.87, 2.27 = 2.17



Was this stackmatted like the AO12? Pretty impressive for only knowing CLL


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 30, 2013)

57.38 Megaminx NL PB <3


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 30, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> 57.38 Megaminx NL PB <3



What do you average?


----------



## Lid (Apr 30, 2013)

Square-1 EP attack (all 99 ) ... 12:58.70 ... pew ... had to take some smaller pauses a few times.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What do you average?


I have 1:17 mo307 now so I guess that's what I average 
Also, I have 1:10.88 ao5, 1:13.54 ao12 and 1:16.58 mo100


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 30, 2013)

1:17.19 avg 5 4x4 pb

1:14.59, 1:18.17, 1:17.07, 1:30.19, 1:16.33


----------



## antoineccantin (May 1, 2013)

Megaminx:

1:12.28, 1:16.45, 1:09.93, 1:11.28, 1:12.88, 1:12.80, 1:15.54, 1:12.74, (1:05.28), (1:17.88), 1:10.46, 1:10.29 = 1:12.47

Good, I guess.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Was this stackmatted like the AO12? Pretty impressive for only knowing CLL



nein

theres a 1.85 avg12 in there somewhere though i think

also i just realized those times are in reverse order because prisma


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> nein
> 
> theres a 1.85 avg12 in there somewhere though i think
> 
> also i just realized those times are in reverse order because prisma



I have a feeling you will destroy when you learn EG.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 1, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I have a feeling you will destroy when you learn EG.



Olson is scared.


----------



## Iggy (May 1, 2013)

Been working on square-1 a lot lately. Getting better at solving cube shapes. The 18.36 was ridiculously easy.

number of times: 13/13
best time: 18.36
worst time: 53.84

current avg5: 30.09 (σ = 5.35)
best avg5: 30.09 (σ = 5.35)

current avg12: 34.80 (σ = 6.79)
best avg12: 34.80 (σ = 6.79)

session avg: 36.32 (σ = 8.18)
session mean: 36.29

Now I just need a better cube....


----------



## Bobo (May 1, 2013)

avg5 2.07


Spoiler



1. 3.39 R' F R2 F' R2 U F R F2 
2. 2.26 U' F' U R' F U' R2 F2 U 
3. 2.29 U R U F2 U R2 U F' U' 
4. 1.68 F2 R' U F U F' R' F R 
5. 1.07 U R F U F' R' U' R F2


----------



## RCTACameron (May 1, 2013)

12.59 3x3 average of 100. Beats PB... by 0.04.  That was a nice way to waste an hour or so.


----------



## ottozing (May 1, 2013)

You'll be sub 12 in no time I think


----------



## arcio1 (May 1, 2013)

8.68 R L2 F2 B' R D2 B2 F R' B F' D' R L U2 L2 R F R' B' D L2 U2 R L2 
Full


----------



## scottishcuber (May 1, 2013)

6.28 3x3 snigl
D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 L' B' U R2 F2 R U' R' L' D2
should have been sub 6


----------



## mDiPalma (May 1, 2013)

19.85 avg100 zzoh



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 19.85
Best Time: 15.20
Worst Time: 25.78
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (10.4%)

1. 17.72 D2 L U D2 B F U2 R D R' L' F' L' B' D2 F2 R' L' U2 B' D' U L' F2 B 
2. 19.35 L' D2 U L U2 R2 B2 U' D2 R2 U' B R' U L' B2 D2 U' R U' B D2 U R F2 
3. 17.60 B' U2 B U B' L2 U2 D' B2 L U2 F2 B U2 R' D' B2 D2 U' B F2 L2 U' R2 L2 
4. 21.50 R' U R' F2 U2 D2 L' D U2 F' L R2 B' D' F' R B' F2 R D' F D R D2 L 
5. 18.17 R L' F2 B D B' D L2 U2 B' F2 L' R2 F' B2 D' F' R L2 U' L' D R' F2 R' 
6. 19.70 L2 R' B R2 D2 F2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B D' B2 L2 R' B' L' F R' L' B L' B' R 
7. 21.82 F' L2 R2 B U B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L B F D' B' R' U B' U D' B' R D' R2 
8. 24.69 D B' F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U R2 U D R' L2 U2 L' D R2 B R' D U L F R' 
9. 21.99 D' R' B D F2 U D2 L R2 U B' R' D F B' U' R' B2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' B' 
10. 18.74 D2 B' U' B' L' U2 L' B' D' F R' D2 U F D L R F' R2 D' U B2 R' L U2 
11. 20.58 R2 L2 U' L' B' U B D B' F2 R B' U B2 L2 B' L R2 U' L U2 L2 R' B L2 
12. 16.64 D' R L2 U' D F B D2 F R' D F2 L2 B' D2 L F' R L' U D L F2 D' B2 
13. 19.41 B D' F D2 L2 F U2 R2 F' D' U B' L2 B R B' F U' D F' U2 F2 R F2 L' 
14. 19.53 L D2 R D' L2 F U' B R B F' L D2 B' L B F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L U 
15. 17.41 D U B2 R2 D' B U R2 B2 L F' U2 F B' U2 B' U2 L2 U F D' R B2 D' U' 
16. 22.05 D2 L R2 F' L D' U' R D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R B D' R U' D F U2 F B' R2 U' 
17. 17.44 B L2 U2 F' B' L D' F U' D' L' U2 D' L D L2 B L' D F B2 U D L2 B2 
18. 20.49 F B D F' R2 L2 B2 F L2 D F2 L D2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B' R2 B' D L' B' 
19. 20.78 R D L F2 R2 L F B2 L' U2 R F' B' L' B D' L2 B2 F' L2 R2 U L' R' B' 
20. 20.41 L2 U' F' L2 U2 R B2 L2 R' B' U D2 F D R2 F' L D' U' F' L2 D2 B' L2 R' 
21. 19.98 U L B L' B R2 F2 U' F' D F U' B F' R2 D B U2 D' L2 F' L B F' L 
22. 19.28 D2 R2 U' F' D' U2 R2 B2 U' R' L U' F' L R' F R2 F L' R2 D2 R L F' D 
23. 23.79 D B2 U2 R' U' R U B2 F2 R2 L' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' D2 L' D2 B' F L2 R2 U' 
24. 18.81 R U2 L U' F D' F' L2 U' L' U L2 F D' B2 D' B R' B U' D2 F2 R2 U D2 
25. 18.88 U F U2 L2 B L U' D' F B2 L' D F' L2 D' F L2 B U' R D2 L2 D' L2 D2 
26. 18.83 R U2 R' D F' R2 F R D F L' B' R' B L U' D B' U' R2 D' F L' R F' 
27. 22.61 R' L F' D F' R D2 L2 R U2 R2 D' B' F' U L2 U' D' B2 U L' B U F' U' 
28. 16.67 F2 L2 F R D2 B2 F D' F L F' L' D F2 D' B2 L B F2 D L2 R U' B2 U' 
29. 21.65 D' B' L2 F' D R2 F' L' R F U2 F2 B2 R2 D' B F' L' B' L' U2 F' U R L 
30. 18.73 R' F R2 L F2 D F L F' L U L2 B' D2 B' F' D L F U2 D R2 D' F' U' 
31. (15.20) R2 U' B2 F' U2 R D' F U2 D2 F U' D' L D U2 R2 L' B D2 L2 B R D' R2 
32. 21.34 U R2 F B' U' D' L2 R2 B U' F' D' R' B' U' D2 R2 U2 R F B' L' D2 U L 
33. 23.82 F D' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F R B L2 U L2 B U' F' R2 L' F2 R2 D' R B D F2 
34. 23.66 D2 L2 U L' D2 U' F' B D R2 B D' R U D' B' U' R2 F2 L B2 D2 B' U2 D 
35. 18.09 U B L R2 B' D' F' D' F2 U D2 R' L' U' R' F U F' D L R' U F2 B' D2 
36. 16.84 R2 D2 B F U B2 R2 L D B R' F U' R2 F' D U B2 F2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 B2 
37. 20.39 R' D' R' B2 F L' R2 B2 R' D F' D F' U' R U B2 D' U L' B2 R F' L R2 
38. 16.18 R' F2 R2 D F2 D L2 U' L' R2 F2 L' B' U2 L' D' U' L' D U2 R2 D2 F2 U' R 
39. 24.87 L R' B R F' D2 F R2 D F B R B F' R2 D2 B D U2 L U' L B D' F2 
40. 18.47 R' L' F2 U2 F' L R2 D2 B' D F R' D' L' U' L2 B2 R2 D L' B F L' F2 R2 
41. 19.57 D L F' U' D' L2 R' D R2 F D2 U L2 B2 R U2 R' B' F' U2 B D F' R' U 
42. 23.20 B' D F2 L' D L B R' L' U L2 U2 L2 U' B U2 B' F2 R2 U' L2 B' R' U' R' 
43. 22.94 L D B' U L' D' R' B' F2 U R' D2 U' F B U2 B2 L U F2 L B' D2 U2 F2 
44. 18.05 B' F' L U B2 F2 L' B L' B' F R2 D2 L D B L D' L' U2 R' U2 D' L' D 
45. 19.51 L2 U' B R2 B2 D' F L R2 U2 D L R' F2 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 L' F' R2 
46. 20.96 R B2 F2 D R' L B2 L B2 L F B R' L B2 R U B2 F2 R L U L2 R2 U2 
47. 20.58 B' R U2 F L B F L' F2 L D' B2 R2 U' F B2 D2 L D L R' D2 B L' R' 
48. 22.64 L' D2 R' F' L' D' L' B L F D R2 F' D' R2 B R B' D' B R L2 U2 F' U 
49. 22.14 L2 D2 B U B R' D U F' R L' F2 B' U' F U' L B L U D2 R B U2 L 
50. 19.80 D2 U2 F2 R2 B L' B' F' U2 R D' U' F' L U2 R2 L D2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' U B 
51. 19.23 L' R U B2 F2 U L2 D' L U2 F' B' D2 B R2 U F L2 B R F R2 U R2 L 
52. 18.49 B U' R F L2 B2 U R' D' B2 U' F L' D R' F' B2 R B F2 U B' D2 L F' 
53. 18.48 R' L B' R' L2 D U2 B' R' U' B' U B2 R L2 U D2 L U2 R D2 F D2 B2 U 
54. 20.78 U B2 D' L B' D' B2 R U2 B F' U2 R L' D' L2 U R2 L2 B2 L U B' R U 
55. 18.22 F D U L2 U2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' R' D B' U' B R D2 B U' R2 L2 F' U' D2 R' 
56. 21.06 B2 D B F' L F2 R2 L D L2 U2 F U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' U D' B F2 D2 U2 B' 
57. 20.73 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R' U' L F D2 L2 B' R2 L F2 U' B F' U2 B2 F U L' 
58. 18.26 D L R B' R' U2 D' L2 F L' D' L' F2 L B U B' L' U F' R' L2 U' L2 D2 
59. 18.91 F' R' U R U D' F B2 L2 F B L' F2 B' R' B' D U R L' B' R' B R2 D 
60. 22.69 U2 R' L2 F2 U D' B2 F U D' B2 R' D2 B U2 F2 R' F R2 D B' F' R' B L 
61. 20.54 D2 F' R2 D2 R D2 L U2 F' U' D B2 U L2 F2 B' L2 B D' B' U R U2 L2 U2 
62. 20.31 D' L' F D2 B' R2 B U' L2 R' F' D' L F R L' D R' U' D F2 R' B U' L' 
63. 23.73 D R' F2 U B2 U' F R U2 R L U2 L2 D U' F' B2 U2 F2 B' L2 U2 D2 R' L 
64. 21.11 L' U D B2 F2 R' D L2 D L2 U L2 F2 R' D B R2 F2 R' L D' R' L D2 B2 
65. 21.99 F' R U2 F U2 F U' F2 U2 L U F R' U' L' D' U2 R' F' R2 F U2 B' D' R' 
66. 16.32 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 B' R2 F D R2 F' B D' L R2 F' D R2 D2 U2 F2 L' R2 B' L 
67. 16.16 R2 U2 F2 R U' R2 B U F2 B' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' U' B' R D2 F R B R F R 
68. 19.28 B2 F2 D F' B' D2 B2 D' R F' B' D2 R' U F' R2 F B2 R B D2 U2 F' B D' 
69. 19.33 B' L R2 B R' F R B F' R F2 R L2 B' D B U2 B' F' L' B' F D F2 B2 
70. 22.19 R' L2 B' R2 L D B' D R' L D U' B U2 R U2 R2 L2 B' R B R B D F 
71. 19.13 L B2 D R' D' U' R L' U' R2 L F' B' D2 L' D2 F D2 U' L2 U L' U' L2 F' 
72. 22.11 U L F2 R D L D' U2 L D U2 L' U' B' U' L D2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 U' R B' 
73. 21.10 B' D U2 R' F2 D R2 F L' F2 L' R' B F2 R L2 U2 L' R2 D2 F' D' U2 R2 U 
74. 20.71 B L' B2 R2 D' B' F R B D' F' D2 U' F' D F2 B' R2 U' L B2 U' B' U2 B' 
75. 15.86 D' B F' D' R' B U R B L' U F L' F R F' D' L' F2 L U D2 R' D B2 
76. 20.88 R' F' R' B2 F2 D L2 B F' L2 B R D' B' D' U' F2 U' D2 B2 U2 F' B2 L2 U' 
77. 19.32 B' F2 U' R' L' F2 B2 D U L U2 D2 L F' D' R2 U D' L R2 B' R' D2 R B2 
78. 18.16 B' F' L B' R D2 R F' D2 R D' U' R U L' R2 B' R D2 R' L' U' D B F2 
79. 20.01 U' B2 R2 U2 F B2 U' B' R2 U2 D2 R' B2 F R F2 U' R2 U2 F U' B' F2 L U' 
80. 18.59 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' B R2 U' F R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' R B2 L' B2 D' U L2 U' B 
81. 18.92 U2 B R D' B' R U2 L U2 D B U2 D L2 D' F2 D R' F' L2 D B' L' U' F2 
82. 18.52 R2 B2 D2 B' U' L' B2 U R' D' L' U' F2 L' B' D' L2 B' U2 D' B2 L' B L B2 
83. (25.78) D' R' L2 U2 B R F2 B2 R' U2 D' R U2 L D2 R2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 B' D2 R U 
84. 19.52 L2 B U2 R' F2 L2 D2 L R F2 D B D' F' U L' B D' R2 L' D' R2 D2 F L2 
85. 19.65 F2 D L D2 L' D' F' L B' L' R2 D' R D' R D R' F R D2 U' F B' U' F 
86. 20.55 U2 B' D' U F' D L B2 L2 F D U2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 U' R B' D F R' D' B' 
87. 20.22 L R2 U L B' F U' B L2 B' L' D R F2 B2 R' B2 D' B R2 B' R2 L2 F' B' 
88. 15.43 U2 B2 F U' L2 R' D' R' F2 D' F' U' D L2 B L' D' L B2 U2 F L' R F2 L 
89. 20.09 U L' F2 R' D' L' F R F D L F2 L' B2 D2 L B D2 L' R2 F2 D' R B2 L2 
90. 18.74 U F' L2 U' F2 L D U' L' D L D2 B' F D2 R D2 F B' R' U B F2 L2 D2 
91. 20.84 R2 U2 L2 R F U2 R' F L' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' L F2 U2 B2 R F' B U' B' R 
92. 23.14 R' B U R U2 D' B L' R2 F' U B2 U' R U2 R D' L B2 D' B F' L F2 R2 
93. 18.92 F' B' R' B' D' R D' B U' F' U' F U' B F U' B F D' F' B2 R2 B2 U R 
94. 19.25 R' D' F2 R D' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' R2 D' U' F' U' R2 L' U' L' R F D' F2 
95. 18.43 U2 R U B R L2 B2 F2 L' F2 D' R F2 B' R F2 D2 L2 B' R' F' R' D2 U' L' 
96. 15.64 L2 U' D' R F D2 L2 U' R L' D R2 U B2 D L D L U F2 D B2 F2 R' F 
97. 18.35 F2 U' F' R2 D' F2 B' L R2 U2 D2 B' L D' R' U B2 R' L2 U F2 R2 B U' D 
98. 20.10 B F D U B' L' F2 R U2 L2 B U2 D2 B U2 F U' B L' R2 U2 D2 F' L U' 
99. 20.51 R2 D B2 U' L B' D2 B F2 L2 B' R2 D' R2 D' U2 L' R2 F' L2 D' U B2 D2 B' 
100. 16.81 U' L2 U2 R2 B R2 D' L R2 D2 B F' L2 D2 F U' F U' B' U' F2 R' L' F2 U2


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2013)

5.98 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F L' R2 B' L D' L D' U L 

y2 F' U' R' F
U' R U' R' y R U R'
U2 L U' L' U L U L'
y' R U2 R' U R U R'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U'

I think this is my PB ever


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2013)

25x25x25 computer cube in 1:22:16.


----------



## Bobo (May 2, 2013)

3.16 Ao100


----------



## ryanj92 (May 2, 2013)

Rubik's Clock
*Average of 5: 7.31*
(6.73), 7.62, 7.41, (9.85), 6.90



Spoiler: scrambles



(-1,0) / (5,0) / (-1,-1) / (-1,3) / (5) / (-3) / (0) / (5) / (-4) / (-6) / UddU
(0,-3) / (-5,1) / (-5,6) / (-5,0) / (1) / (-3) / (5) / (4) / (0) / (2) / dddd
(1,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (4) / (2) / (0) / (-4) / (3) / (-3) / ddUU
(4,3) / (0,6) / (-5,3) / (-2,5) / (0) / (-5) / (-1) / (-1) / (-1) / (4) / ddUd
(6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,-5) / (5) / (-5) / (5) / (-4) / (3) / (-4) / Uddd



Second time breaking 7.5, high hopes for the weekend


----------



## mazeyu (May 2, 2013)

I'm a Roux user from China.I want to practice my English here.
I got a avg16.
还原/总数：10/10

单次时间
最快: 13.94
最慢: 17.94

3次平均
当前: 15.40 (σ = 2.21)
最快: 15.40 (σ = 2.21)

5次去尾
当前: 15.84 (σ = 1.39)
最快: 15.84 (σ = 1.39)

总去尾：16.06 (σ = 0.93)
总平均：16.04

详细时间:
1. 15.97 F B' R2 D2 L' U' L U2 R U F' U' F' D R' U L2 D' B' F' U2 F2 D B R' 
2. 16.12 B R' L F U2 L R' B D F2 B' R U D' L2 B' F2 U' L R' U2 D B2 R' L 
3. 15.18 U L' D2 R' B F' R' U2 B2 D B R2 B2 U' R' U D2 L' U L R F R2 L2 B 
4. 16.83 B2 L' D B' L' D B' U' L2 B2 U' L B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' B U F2 D' F' D2 
5. 16.88 U' D R2 U D' F U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R B R' D R2 L2 F' R B' R L2 F2 L2 D2 
6. 17.05 B L R B' L2 F B D F' B2 R' U' F U' R F U2 D L' B D U' L F2 D 
7. 16.15 B' L2 U F2 D2 R' U R2 U2 R2 F' R U2 R' L' B' R L' D2 B' F2 R' B U2 B2 
8. 17.94 L2 F R' D2 R' D U' B' R D2 L' B' R2 D U2 B L U' L F' B U' F2 D' F 
9. 13.94 R' L2 D' U B2 U' D F' B2 D L U R' B2 F' U F' U L2 F' U2 R2 D B' F 
10. 14.33 B2 L2 R' U2 R2 L2 B' R L' F2 D2 U F R F' B R2 F2 R L' B' R B F D'


----------



## Iggy (May 2, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Rubik's Clock
> *Average of 5: 7.31*
> (6.73), 7.62, 7.41, (9.85), 6.90
> 
> ...



Cool, my PB is 7.31 too. Your PB avg12 is faster than mine though.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2013)

oh 2x2, wye you so siwwy

1.02	R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R
3.83	F U2 F R F' R2 F' U' F U'
0.66	R2 F' U2 F2 U' R U F' U R
0.79	F' U2 F' U F U F R' F2 R
1.38	F' U R F2 R2 F' U2 R F R'

= 1.06 avg5 lol


----------



## mark49152 (May 2, 2013)

Smashed my 3x3 NL PB by 5 seconds... Drum roll... 23.17! Was 28.45


----------



## stevecho816 (May 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> oh 2x2, wye you so siwwy
> 
> 1.02	R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R
> 3.83	F U2 F R F' R2 F' U' F U'
> ...



That's UWR


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> oh 2x2, wye you so siwwy
> 
> 1.02	R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R
> 3.83	F U2 F R F' R2 F' U' F U'
> ...



wat


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 2, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> That's UWR



Probably wasn't stackmatted.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> oh 2x2, wye you so siwwy
> 
> 1.02	R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R
> 3.83	F U2 F R F' R2 F' U' F U'
> ...



What were your solution? I can't find anything that's sub 1able...

Edit: nvm I found most of them. That's just ridiculous.

My accomplishment;

Single: 2:26.03
AO5: 2:38.53
AO12: 2:44.33

6x6


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 2, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Smashed my 3x3 NL PB by 5 seconds... Drum roll... 23.17! Was 28.45



Nice! I just went through a period in the same exact time range as you. I was stuck at ~28s NL PB and then in one day I broke it down to ~23 seconds lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2013)

2.88 2x2 avg, 9.64 3x3 avg and 15.13 OH avg at an unofficial competition.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Probably wasn't stackmatted.



yarp, keybored ofc.



stevecho816 said:


> That's UWR



yar but who cares about 2x2. nopony. especially not keybored avg(small amount)

edit: olook 4000 posts


----------



## mark49152 (May 3, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Nice! I just went through a period in the same exact time range as you. I was stuck at ~28s NL PB and then in one day I broke it down to ~23 seconds lol.


Yep had a good day today - ao12 also came down by a second to 34.5, and ao50 by 2 seconds to 35.7. Was in the zone


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 3, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Yep had a good day today - ao12 also came down by a second to 34.5, and ao50 by 2 seconds to 35.7. Was in the zone



Pretty soon those times are gonna be just what you get all the time. It's really neat how progress can be observed right before your eyes at times lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2013)

qcube for blind people - 11:11.122 single


----------



## Patrick M (May 3, 2013)

PLL skip on 11x11 solve. I was like, oh hey pretty cool lol
edit: You made that 2x2 your beotch xD


----------



## Carrot (May 3, 2013)

48.04, (53.06), (45.27), 47.06, 47.38, 48.13, 49.00, 48.31, 46.34, 49.86, 47.05, 47.80 => 47.90 avg12


----------



## Robert-Y (May 3, 2013)

Oh, that's fast...


----------



## Iggy (May 3, 2013)

Odder said:


> 48.04, (53.06), (45.27), 47.06, 47.38, 48.13, 49.00, 48.31, 46.34, 49.86, 47.05, 47.80 => 47.90 avg12



Yay!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> PLL skip on 11x11 solve. I was like, oh hey pretty cool lol
> edit: You made that 2x2 your beotch xD



I got a cross skip on my first 11x11 solve


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 3, 2013)

3:49.6 megaminx single. First solve in so long. LL was F R U' R U' R U R' F' then 2 2 corner cycles.


----------



## FinnGamer (May 3, 2013)

1:37.71 5x5 Single !!!
Got it in the weekly competition 2-5 Relay so I got it without long inspection.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2013)

AO5: 2:35.64, (2:51.35), 2:36.87, 2:40.96, (2:34.83) = 2:37.82

AO12: (2:58.67), 2:34.60, 2:50.00, (2:33.00), 2:45.34, 2:35.64, 2:51.35, 2:36.87, 2:40.96, 2:34.83, 2:48.29, 2:48.51 = 2:42.64

6x6


----------



## blokpoi (May 4, 2013)

15.62 pb average of 5

14.57, 18.53, 16.27, 16.02, 13.05


----------



## already1329 (May 4, 2013)

3x3 12.58 average of 12 PB.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 4, 2013)

Square-1:

number of times: 500/500
best time: 10.81
worst time: 28.40

current avg5: 22.28 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 15.48 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 20.85 (σ = 2.90)
best avg12: 16.09 (σ = 1.48)

current avg100: 20.19 (σ = 2.54)
best avg100: 18.34 (σ = 1.98)

current avg500: 19.19 (σ = 2.17)
best avg500: 19.19 (σ = 2.17)

I'm gonna go ahead and say that I'm actually sub-20 now


----------



## PianoCube (May 4, 2013)

Some new PBs:
3x3 Ao100: 18.50 (y u no sub 18.50?)

3x3 OH Ao100: 31.21
Ao12: 28.36
Ao5: 27.41

Most OH solves in one day: Over 120

It was a good day.


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Some new PBs:
> 3x3 Ao100: 18:50 (y u no sub 18.50?)
> 
> 3x3 OH Ao100: 31.21
> ...




You have really good oh times compared to 3x3 times. That's awesome and I'm jelly.


----------



## PianoCube (May 4, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> You have really good oh times compared to 3x3 times. That's awesome and I'm jelly.



Thanks, OH is one of my favorite events.
I started practicing OH around the same time I started to learn CFOP 1.5 years ago, so I have some experience 
I also helps that I started practice using a good turning style very early and have learned several OH suitable PLL algs.


----------



## Bobo (May 4, 2013)

2.42, 2.24, 2.40, 2.83, 2.50, 3.33, 2.10, 2.77, 3.13, 2.39, 2.77, 2.68 = 2.61


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

1:43.81 BLD

1:30.92 BLD


----------



## arcio1 (May 4, 2013)

54.01 Megaminx single. PLL U.
It was sub54 but my timer didn't stop 
5th sub1, 2nd sub55 and still my best ao5 is sup1:10...


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2013)

3x3x3 2h Petrus

best time: 12.21

best avg5: 13.79 (σ = 0.53)
14.34, 13.28, (15.21), (12.21), 13.74

best avg12: 14.93 (σ = 1.53)
14.83, 13.55, (20.60), 14.34, 13.28, 15.21, (12.21), 13.74, 17.35, 17.78, 15.05, 14.12


----------



## KCuber (May 4, 2013)

35.32 4x4 ao12 PB, 36.34 ao25 PB.
Hopefully I can get NAR soon.


----------



## acohen527 (May 4, 2013)

Dropped my OH average from 1:05 to 48 on a plane ride.


----------



## blokpoi (May 5, 2013)

OH: 44.55 average pb

44.98, 42.18, 46.48, 55.07, 37.93


----------



## mDiPalma (May 5, 2013)

ZZ-d (porkynator variation)

single: 14.31
best avg5: 16.73 
best avg12: 18.31 
best avg50: 19.46 



Spoiler



1. 18.66 R2 L2 B' L' F' B' U2 R' F' D L2 B' L2 R2 D U2 L2 D' U R2 D' R' L D' B 
2. 21.62 D2 U' L2 F2 U B R F' B' U F2 B D R L2 D' F' L' U' D' L' B2 R D2 R2 
3. 18.10 D2 L' B' U D' F' D' B R' F' U2 B2 L U2 B' D2 F' R2 D B F U L D2 R 
4. 18.62 R2 L2 D L2 B2 L B R L B U2 D B' R' B R B' F2 R2 F' B2 R L D' U 
5. 22.49 D' B2 U' R B2 R' F' D R' D' F' D R2 F' R2 F D' R F2 L2 B U F2 L' F2 
6. 19.81 R D2 R2 D' F' B' D' B R D L2 D' R' U' B' F2 R2 D2 R' L U2 L' B' F L2 
7. 19.55 F U' L' D F2 D R' F2 D R2 F B2 U2 B' L U2 B2 F2 U' D2 F' B L D U' 
8. 23.35 R' B2 F2 D' U' R L D2 L U B2 U2 F' D B2 D R D B L R' D2 R2 D' L2 
9. 18.62 F' B2 D2 B2 D B R' F R2 D' U' L' U2 F U' D' L' R' F' L' D2 L' D' R B2 
10. 17.46 F B' R D' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F' U B2 D L2 U2 L' R' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B F' D' 
11. (24.74) F U B' L D U2 F' B L' D' B' D2 B U2 L2 U' L D' F2 U B2 R' B F2 R' 
12. 20.93 L R F' B R' B' L2 D B' L' B2 U' R B' F' D' U' F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U' L' F2 
13. 19.67 U2 B' L U' B' R' F' R' L D' U' F2 L' U F' L' D' F2 D' F L2 D R2 L U' 
14. 18.61 B2 U R2 F R2 D R2 B' R2 F2 D B2 U D' B2 U' D R2 L' U' D2 B' F' L2 F 
15. 18.03 U' F2 B2 L2 R' B F' L2 R U2 B D' L2 U' B L B D' F B2 L2 D F D2 B2 
16. 20.30 U2 L' B F D' L F U2 D' R2 F R2 F R F2 R2 D F' L2 D2 U' F2 B' R F2 
17. 21.44 B' D2 F' L U' L2 B' D' F2 B2 U2 L F D2 B R2 D B2 R2 B2 L' F R2 U B 
18. 16.81 F2 R B F2 U R2 D' F2 D' B L' R' D' R D2 L F' U D2 B' U' B' D L2 B2 
19. 18.82 R' B R' F R D2 B D2 F2 B' L' F' L2 D U' B2 U L2 R2 B L2 D B2 U B2 
20. 18.45 B D' R D L R D B2 F2 D L B2 L F2 D2 B' R' F R' F2 B2 L' F U2 B' 
21. 17.78 F R2 U R' F' D' B R L2 U L' D' L F R' L B U L2 R D2 F' L2 D' B' 
22. 20.23 D2 R' F' U' B2 D2 U2 R' F' B2 U2 F' B U F R' F2 L' F L' U' B R2 U L 
23. 18.94 U L' D' B' F' L' B F R2 D' U2 B' L R' D2 U' R' D2 R B2 R2 U' R D' R' 
24. 17.90 R' L' U' R U' F B D2 F' R2 F2 B2 R2 D U L2 F B R' L D U2 B2 F2 U' 
25. 20.73 F' D' F2 L U2 L R' D U L2 R2 F' L2 R F' U' F' D' R L2 U F L' D' L 
26. 16.05 F' R F' L2 R F R' U R' F2 L B2 U2 B2 U' F D' R D' B' L2 D' R2 B U 
27. 18.71 B2 F R' L2 D' R' B' D' U' F2 U' F' U F L2 D' B R' B' L' R2 D F D B 
28. 20.61 F R' B R2 F2 R D L D2 F D' L2 B2 U R F2 L' D' L B2 F U' B2 U F 
29. 18.15 R U B2 L F' R' U D2 B L D' F B R B2 R2 L' B F' R2 D' B2 R2 U' R 
30. 22.31 R2 L' F D L2 R F2 B' R2 U2 R L F2 B' D' L R2 U' B D F2 D' B2 F2 L' 
31. 20.27 D R B' D2 L F' R' U2 R' U D' L2 R D2 L2 B2 R' U D2 L' D F U' F' B 
32. 20.13 R L2 U' L' R B2 R B2 F D' F2 R U' L B2 D R2 F L' F2 U D' R U' L 
33. 17.11 L' R2 U' F R2 D R' D L F R' B2 L2 F2 R B2 F U' F2 U B F2 D B2 L' 
34. 19.16 U2 L2 D2 F' U' D' F U' D' F' B D F2 D F2 R' F2 L' B' D' F' U B' R F' 
35. (14.31) R U2 R2 B' F L' F R2 F2 B' D2 L' R' U' R' L2 U B F' R' F2 B' L' B2 F2 
36. 16.43 D' L' F2 L' B' L' R2 F2 L2 D L2 B F D' L2 D L' B L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L' D 
37. 16.73 B' U D B' L2 F U' F2 L' F' U2 L2 R F' U D' R U R' F2 B2 R' F D F2 
38. 17.02 L F2 L' D2 B2 D R F2 B2 U2 B D' L' R B2 R B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 R 
39. 20.61 F L R2 B' U' B L2 F R L' F' L' D' R2 D' R' U' R' L F' B' D' B' U' L' 
40. 18.90 L2 R' F D' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' U' L' B' L' B' F L U D F2 B' R2 
41. 18.14 U2 B D' U L F' B L B' R' L2 B2 U B' R' B U' R D2 R' D B R D' R2 
42. 20.93 D' U2 L2 D' R B2 L' U' B2 D2 B U' L2 F' R2 L2 B F L' U B' U' B2 U2 R 
43. 20.49 R F' R2 U R' D' U F' D' R2 B' U2 L2 D' L' R' U2 L' D B R2 B2 F' U2 R2 
44. 18.49 F' R2 L' D F2 B' U D2 F2 L' F' U R' B' U R L2 F2 L' F' R2 B2 U F' L 
45. 23.10 D2 B' L B' U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' U' F L B2 U2 L' B D2 F' B R' F D2 R2 U' 
46. 21.92 L2 F L2 U2 L' D' R F U' B2 R2 L2 F' L' B2 D F2 U' L2 B U L' B F2 L2 
47. 18.02 L' U F L D2 R' U B F U' F2 B L B' D2 L' B2 D B D B' D' R U F2 
48. 20.38 U' R2 L B D R2 B' U L' U F' D' F U' F' U' D2 F D' F' U L R' D2 F 
49. 22.17 L2 D2 R L F2 L U' F2 B' U' D R2 B2 F L F U2 F2 R' F' U' R' D2 U R 
50. 21.24 F' D R' L' B' U2 F B U' D' B' D' R' U L' F2 L R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L D2


----------



## RCTACameron (May 5, 2013)

(1.30), 1.90, 1.56, 1.47, 1.77, 1.52, (6.50), 2.06, 2.94, 2.05, 2.38, 1.47 = 1.91 2x2 average of 5

Counting 2.94    And 2.38 



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 1.30 U2 R U' F' U' F' U F' U' R' U'
2. 1.90 U2 F R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U' R' U'
3. 1.56 U R2 U' F' R U2 F U2 F R' U'
4. 1.47 F R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
5. 1.77 F2 U' F U' F' U2 F' R U R' U'
6. 1.52 F' U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
7. 6.50 R2 F2 U' F R' U' R F2 U2 R U'
8. 2.06 F' U2 R U2 F' R F R' U' R' U'
9. 2.94 R' F U2 F' R U' F2 R U2 F' U'
10. 2.05 U2 F' U' F2 U' R' F' R2 U2 R2 U'
11. 2.38 R F2 U2 F U' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U'
12. 1.47 U F' R F R' F R2 F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Iggy (May 5, 2013)

4x4 PBs

number of times: 12/12
best time: 47.22
worst time: 1:08.56

current avg5: 1:00.36 (σ = 5.41)
best avg5: 56.84 (σ = 2.93)

current avg12: 58.90 (σ = 4.69)
best avg12: 58.90 (σ = 4.69)

session avg: 58.90 (σ = 4.69)
session mean: 58.73

Times: 58.61, 54.68, 47.22, 1:08.56, 1:00.18, 55.66, 56.18, 57.83, 56.68, 1:07.77, 1:06.58, 54.80

Yay sub 1 avg12.  Too bad about the counting sup 1s though. The single is 0.01 slower than my PB.


----------



## Username (May 5, 2013)

4x4 First ever sub 1 avg 12!


----------



## JianhanC (May 5, 2013)

2:30.41 6x6 single


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 5, 2013)

10.49 a50 and 10.66 a100


----------



## Username (May 5, 2013)

Three 2-flips on pyraminx, one from each angle (leadning to a solved pyra): 2.45

Someone fast could sub 1.8 this

my alg: (R' L R L' R U' R' U) (R' L R L' U L' U' L) (U L' U' L R' L R L')


----------



## yoshinator (May 5, 2013)

1:38.04 5x5 avg12. May or may not be PB, but is really great regardless.


----------



## yoshinator (May 5, 2013)

wtf 3x3

Best average of 5: 9.53
40-44 - (8.07) 8.94 (12.27) 9.73 9.93

first solve LL was sexysledge, then second was easy coll to epll skip. amazingness.


----------



## FinnGamer (May 5, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-5-5
solves/total: 1000/1000

single
best: 9.10
worst: 17.99

mean of 3
current: 13.10 (σ = 0.89)
best: 11.27 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 5
current: 13.19 (σ = 0.78)
best: 11.48 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 12
current: 13.96 (σ = 1.17)
best: 12.54 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 50
current: 13.54 (σ = 1.16)
best: 13.25 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 100
current: 13.50 (σ = 1.18)
best: 13.43 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 1000
current: 13.65 (σ = 1.04)
best: 13.65 (σ = 1.04)

Average: 13.65 (σ = 1.04)

Getting closer to globally sub 13.5


----------



## stevecho816 (May 5, 2013)

6x6 PBs 

Single: 2:36.43
MO3: 2:41.49 - 2:50.04, 2:36.43, 2:38.00
Ao5: 2:48.82 - (2:36.43), 2:38.00, 3:04.01, (3:17.41), 2:44.46
ao12: 2:52.34 - 2:50.04, (2:36.43), 2:38.00, 3:04.01, 3:17.41, 2:44.46, 2:55.44, 2:53.29, 2:53.73, (13:32.16), 2:46.42, 2:40.63

I am not a good competition anymore Chris


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 5, 2013)

Got a 32 sec half-OLL full-PLL skip on a 3x3  that's pretty good considering my previous pb was 40 secs. Still trying to improve my times.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 5, 2013)

21.02 ao5. Getting a little faster.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2013)

Megaminx PBs:

best time: 58.62 (first sub-1 )
best avg5: 1:05.15 
best avg12: 1:06.96


----------



## Lapinsavant (May 5, 2013)

number of times: 184/184
best time: 7.41
worst time: 17.33

current mo5: 12.39 (σ = 1.59)
best mo5: 8.93 (σ = 0.93)

current avg5: 12.15 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 8.98 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 11.58 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 9.31* (σ = 0.54)PB

current avg50: 10.59 (σ = 1.26)
best avg50: 10.07 (σ = 1.10)PB

current avg100: 10.62 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 10.30 (σ = 1.13)PB

session avg: 10.53 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 10.62

*Average of 12: 9.31 ( 2 sup10 only !):
1. (8.35) R' L U' B2 D F2 L' D B' F2 U' F D2 L D' U2 F' R2 D' B2 F' R U D R'
2. 9.64 B F' U' B2 D F2 L U D R2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 B' F L2 D F R2 F D F'
3. 9.40 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 B' F' U R2 U' F R' L2 B2 D R' D U2 L2 B' L R U' B
4. 9.18 L' B2 D' F2 B' D R L2 D' U2 F' U' L' B' U D' F2 R B2 U' B F' L2 F2 B2
5. 9.46 B L' R2 F2 U2 F2 B' D' F2 D' R D2 L2 F' L2 B D U L R2 B R' B2 R F
6. 10.11 R L' D' B' U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U' D' L' B2 D' R2 F2 L' D F' U' L' F' L' U L2
7. (10.82) L U' R2 L B U D B D' B2 F' D' U2 F2 U D' B2 R D' F U R2 L B' F'
8. 8.78 L' D L' R' D' U' F' D' B' U F L' F R2 F' L D U2 R2 L D L' D2 R' B'
9. 9.56 B' F' R2 B' U D2 L U B U' F U' L2 R2 B' D' B2 D' B L' D' F R2 F' U'
10. 8.51 F' U' B U2 F' D' B2 F2 U' B2 F L2 B L F' B D' B U B2 D' F' L2 R' B
11. 9.87 L' D2 R B2 R2 F' D' R D F R F2 D' B L B2 U F U' B' F' L F' R U
12. 8.60 F2 D L' F2 U D L2 U B' L' U' F D R B2 L D' R' F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R F'


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2013)

12.47, 12.57, 12.49, 13.37, 13.96, 11.65, (14.30), (11.54), 12.35, 13.90, 13.35, 12.57 = 12.87 PB OH avg12


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 5, 2013)

20.62 ao5 And 21.30 ao12. Getting faster.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 5, 2013)

PB for everything but single and Ao5
stats: 
number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.67
worst time: 12.73

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 8.49 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 8.84 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 8.84 (σ = 0.62)

current avg30: 9.11 (σ = 0.62)
best avg30: 9.11 (σ = 0.62)

current avg50: 9.36
best avg50: 9.36


----------



## arcio1 (May 5, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Megaminx PBs:
> 
> best time: 58.62 (first sub-1 )
> best avg5: 1:05.15
> best avg12: 1:06.96



Gratz on first sub1


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Gratz on first sub1



Thanks  It was very lucky though.


----------



## natezach728 (May 5, 2013)

41.xy 4x4 single. few lockups


----------



## Julian (May 6, 2013)

7.41 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U2 F' R2 D' L D2 B' F' R2 U
Bittersweet, because I wasn't warmed up.

y L R D R' D2
U2 L' U L
R' U' R U' y L' U L
U' R U' R2 U R
R U2 R' U' R U R'
l' U' L U' L' U2 l


----------



## blokpoi (May 6, 2013)

ZZ: 19.71 average of 5 (not my main method currently)

19.92, 17.70, 22.39, 18.35, 20.85

ZZ pb single: 14.15


----------



## Bobo (May 6, 2013)

Ao5 : 2.03
Ao12 : 2.47
2.44, 1.85, 2.34, 5.92, 2.67, 1.97, 1.83, 2.15, 3.23, 1.96, 2.96, 3.10 = 2.47

Solves 5-10 are the 2.03 Ao5.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 6, 2013)

58.94 with feet mean of 100


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 6, 2013)

(6.43), 2.79, 3.55, 3.05, (2.22), 2.98, 3.70, 3.42, 4.34, 4.90, 3.81, 3.50

2x2, 2.94 a5 and 3.60 a12, keyboard and Guimond method lål

Edit: 3.94 a50


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2013)

WTF did I just do







(PLL skip btw)


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 6, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 6x6 PBs
> 
> Single: 2:36.43
> MO3: 2:41.49 - 2:50.04, 2:36.43, 2:38.00
> ...



I'm happy to know that I'm at least still faster in one event xD haha. Nice averages!


----------



## arcio1 (May 6, 2013)

9.91 R2 D2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L R' B' D' R' U L' R U' 
Sub10 *SLOWTURNING* single


----------



## XTowncuber (May 6, 2013)

PB pyraminx Ao5. lol counting 1.88
Average of 5: 2.16
1. (1.86) U B' U L' R' B R' U' r' b 
2. (4.01) L U B L' R B' U' B' l' b 
3. 1.88 U' B U B' R L R' B b' u 
4. 2.30 U B' U R' B L U' L' U l r' b 
5. 2.29 U' R L B U' B' U' L' b u


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 7, 2013)

Come at me Steve  7x7 MO3 massive PB. 4:10.58, 4:13.08, 4:19.84 = 4:14.50. Pretty sure I just dropped my PB 11 seconds...


----------



## Wassili (May 7, 2013)

Learned all OLLs, finally!


----------



## Lapinsavant (May 7, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.44
1. (10.17) D B' F U' L D2 L2 U D2 B' U2 B' U2 D' F' D' L' F' L2 R' D' B2 L' F U2
2. 8.67 B' D' U' F2 R' B2 R F' U L F2 D2 F2 U' L' F' R' F R2 D' U L B F' R
3. 8.85 L2 R B D R' B F2 D2 B D' R' D F B' R U2 D' F2 B' U2 L' F R2 D2 B2
4. (6.61) F' R2 U2 B2 R D' B' R' D' B2 F' R L U' B2 F' R2 U2 F R2 D B F' L2 B2
5. 7.79 U' R2 U' B' F L2 B F' D' F D' R' U2 L2 D L F2 D B2 F L' D' R B2 F2


----------



## yoshinator (May 8, 2013)

10.79 avg50. The time itself isn't particularily good, but being able to do that many solves in one sitting is really an accomplishment in it of itself.


----------



## blokpoi (May 8, 2013)

First megaminx solve: 7:36.53


----------



## antoineccantin (May 8, 2013)

Some 3x3

best avg5: 8.59
best avg12: 9.08
current avg50: 9.38

10.28, 9.58, 8.18, 9.03, 8.50, 9.33, 9.79, 10.11, 9.40, 10.37, (11.38), 10.33, 8.42, (11.24), 9.14, 9.85, 9.37, 8.21, (11.23), 9.26, 8.06, 10.05, 8.42, 9.51, 10.74, 9.92, 9.04, 8.01, 8.93, 9.57, (7.51), 9.57, 9.35, 8.56, 10.10, 10.10, 9.22, 10.03, 8.37, 9.82, (7.51), 10.42, (7.86), 11.11, 8.09, 9.15, 8.52, 9.41, 9.22, 10.09


----------



## yoshinator (May 8, 2013)

Man, Yau on 5x5 is great. Both are PBs by about 4 seconds.

Best average of 5: 1:30.70
1-5 - 1:30.47 1:30.07 1:31.56 (1:35.22) (1:27.64)

Best average of 12: 1:34.11
1-12 - 1:30.47 1:30.07 1:31.56 1:35.22 (1:27.64) 1:35.38 1:27.75 (1:54.53) 1:39.38 1:31.46 1:41.15 1:38.63


----------



## googlebleh (May 8, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Learned all OLLs, finally!



Nice! What was the last alg you learned?


----------



## Iggy (May 8, 2013)

3x3 sim

number of times: 17/17
best time: 13.42
worst time: 23.94

current avg5: 18.70 (σ = 2.53)
best avg5: 15.74 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 18.71 (σ = 3.04)
best avg12: 17.18 (σ = 2.40)

session avg: 18.01 (σ = 2.79)
session mean: 18.09


----------



## SirWaffle (May 9, 2013)

I figured out how to solve a 3x3x9 without the use a of a tutorial. Not sure if that is big accomplishment or if it is kinda lame but I am happy either way.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 9, 2013)

Solved a 2x2x4. Friend had one on the bus. Solved d then u then U and D with 2x2 and square-1 algs.


----------



## stevecho816 (May 9, 2013)

I did 3x3 on the 7x7 cube for fun 

16.52 single
22.70 ao5
23.31 ao12

My hands are hurting now. It's hard to get good times


----------



## Robert-Y (May 9, 2013)

555, YK4 (my version of K4)

1:15.05, 1:18.90, (1:12.20), 1:14.99, (1:30.53) => 1:16.31 avg of 5


----------



## Carrot (May 9, 2013)

40.53 mega single


----------



## Bestsimple (May 9, 2013)

Nice odder!


----------



## Iggy (May 9, 2013)

Odder said:


> 40.53 mega single



Sub WR


----------



## FinnGamer (May 9, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-5-9
avg of 5: 53.09

Time List:
1. 51.21 L' F' R r u2 R2 D U2 B2 D B2 r' D' u2 f2 L R2 f' r2 f u' R' f L2 B R2 r2 F' R r2 D2 L2 u2 B L2 U f2 r' B' D 
2. 55.71 D' L2 U' f' u2 D' L R f D2 r2 B f F' R' f' F' R L2 r' D2 u2 r' U R2 u2 U' f2 F' U D' B' R D' r L' B' D F2 U2 
3. (59.65) r2 U2 R2 F' L r' U' u' B2 u D2 L2 B L f2 D2 R2 L r D R2 r2 L2 f U F2 r2 D2 F' R' f2 R' u2 F2 f D2 F u U2 L 
4. (47.23) r' F B2 U f2 B u U2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' u U' r' U r2 U2 r' f2 U D L B2 r' D2 U2 f2 B2 D u' L U B' D2 u2 U F2 L' 
5. 52.36 L2 F L D' u' r' U2 r u2 R' D B' f2 u' B' U B2 f2 L2 u2 R' f B2 R2 B2 D' B L f2 r' L' U2 u B U' L U2 B' R2 F'
The 52 and the 51 had PLL parity
Also 57.93 Ao100


----------



## Wassili (May 9, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Nice! What was the last alg you learned?



That awkward case alg that starts with R2 U R' B ... At first it looked pretty scary but it's actually not that bad.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2013)

okso I dropped my average from like 1:45 to 1:15 in 2 days but I still suck at realminx


----------



## googlebleh (May 9, 2013)

Wassili said:


> That awkward case alg that starts with R2 U R' B ... At first it looked pretty scary but it's actually not that bad.



Same thoughts here! I use that alg too.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 10, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.89
1. 8.79 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R B' U' B F L' B' R2 D2
2. (7.43) B D2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 U2 F R F D' B2 D2 B' D' F2 L2 U
3. 10.09 B R' L' D2 L' B' U2 B' U' B2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 F' D2 F U2 L2
4. (15.87) U F R' F2 D B D B2 U R B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D R2 D
5. 10.78 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 F' D2 F2 R' F2 U F L' B' U' 

soiled it


----------



## googlebleh (May 10, 2013)

lolololol Mean of 3: 10.62
1. 8.96 D B' R F2 U D F U2 R2 L F U B F' U L U' L B' R U R' B' D' F'
2. 13.33 B2 F R B F' D2 B2 R' U B L' F' R2 D' R' L' B F2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 B U
3. 9.58 B' R B D2 U F B2 U F U B2 F2 R B R2 L F' B' L2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' 



Spoiler: Average of 5: 11.82



1. (8.96) D B' R F2 U D F U2 R2 L F U B F' U L U' L B' R U R' B' D' F'
2. 13.33 B2 F R B F' D2 B2 R' U B L' F' R2 D' R' L' B F2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 B U
3. 9.58 B' R B D2 U F B2 U F U B2 F2 R B R2 L F' B' L2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B'
4. (15.16) R2 D' B' L' B' R' U' L B' F' L B' R' B2 F D2 U F B' L' R2 U' B2 D2 B'
5. 12.56 D' U' L R F2 L B L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' L F L U B D2 F' L' B F2 D2


8.96 was PLL skip and 9.58 was supah ez F2L
[EDIT]


Spoiler: Average of 100: 13.25



1. (8.96) D B' R F2 U D F U2 R2 L F U B F' U L U' L B' R U R' B' D' F'
2. 13.33 B2 F R B F' D2 B2 R' U B L' F' R2 D' R' L' B F2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 B U
3. 9.58 B' R B D2 U F B2 U F U B2 F2 R B R2 L F' B' L2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B'
4. 15.16 R2 D' B' L' B' R' U' L B' F' L B' R' B2 F D2 U F B' L' R2 U' B2 D2 B'
5. 12.56 D' U' L R F2 L B L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' L F L U B D2 F' L' B F2 D2
6. 12.57 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 F U L R' D2 B' D2 F2 L' F B U' B' F R2 F D' L2 R2
7. 17.32 D' B U R2 D' U2 L F U D' R2 F R' F D' F' L2 F2 R' U' L' D B2 R' F2
8. 14.89 L' B2 D U2 B' D U R D F' D' B2 L' F' R2 B D2 B2 D2 B U' L D2 R' B
9. 14.03 B U F2 U' R2 U' L B' U2 F' L' D' B D' U' R2 B2 L U F' R' U B2 L F'
10. 13.76 B' D L2 B' D' L' F2 L' D' F U2 F2 R2 B' F2 U' L' F L R2 D B L B2 U2
11. 11.96 F R2 F D' L' U2 D2 L' F L' B2 L2 R' D B' F D' B2 R' F2 U L2 R2 U F2
12. 14.15 R B' D2 B2 F' U' D R2 L U2 B2 L F U2 D F L B2 L2 R2 F2 L' U F B2
13. 12.86 B2 F L' U D2 L2 F' B' L' B' D' F' L D B2 D2 U2 L U R2 D L' D2 L2 U2
14. 13.98 F' B2 U2 R2 F U B2 U2 D' F' B D' U2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 D2 L2 F' R F U' R
15. 14.05 L2 D' R' L U D' B U R2 F2 B L R2 D' R F2 R' D L2 F2 D2 R' F U D
16. 13.15 R2 D L F D2 L' U2 L' F' B L2 F2 D L' F' D2 B2 D' L2 R D2 F' B2 L' B2
17. 14.50 F R' B2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 D F R L B2 L' D' B' L D2 L U2 F2 D' U L' D2
18. 11.60 R2 D' U L2 U2 F2 R2 L F R2 F2 U' R F' B2 D' B' R' D U R L F' R L
19. 14.34 U L2 B' D F R' B2 F L' R2 U2 F2 U D' R' B2 F' D' R F2 B R2 U2 D B'
20. 10.43 D L F2 L F' R' D2 L2 D' R2 U D' F' L2 B2 L2 U R2 B U' L2 R' U F L
21. 13.91 R2 F' B U2 R' L' B2 F R2 L' B2 D R F2 D' U B L2 B' L2 B' F2 L2 F' U2
22. 11.34 L2 U' B' U' F B2 D' L2 U B D B D U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 D L
23. 11.59 U2 F R' L2 D2 F' B2 L2 F2 D B2 L' F B' L F' R' U' L R' B2 R2 B2 R2 B'
24. 13.31 D F' U' L U2 B D2 F' B' R' D' F' R' D' B D U L2 R' F B2 D' U2 L2 F2
25. 15.54 D' R F' B L2 D2 F' L' R U B2 R D' B2 L D2 F' D' R U2 D F R' F B2
26. 14.83 U R2 F2 R B2 R2 B L2 U2 D2 F' R F2 D2 F2 L' D' F2 B' U2 R' D2 B' F2 D2
27. 12.37 U R F' B R2 L2 D' L2 R' B' F D' B2 F2 U2 B R' F B' U R2 F2 B U B
28. 11.78 F2 B' R F' L D2 R2 D' U F R' U F R2 B F L' F U L B R F B' D
29. 10.95 F2 L D R' B2 U' R2 F' B D' R U' R B' R U' R' D2 U2 B D F D2 L D
30. 11.75 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B R' B' F' U' D' L2 F2 U' D2 F U2 B2 F D2 L' F2 L' B2
31. 13.59 U D2 F B' U' R U2 F' R2 L D' L2 B D R' L2 B2 F D R U2 B' L' R2 B
32. 13.06 F2 D U' R B2 F R F2 R B' U2 F D' B L F' L' F2 U2 D' L F2 D2 L' R'
33. 13.12 D B' R2 L' B2 F2 U L U' R F D' B' R U D' R2 B2 R2 L D2 B' F R U
34. 14.56 B L2 R2 B U R2 U2 F D2 R' B2 R2 B U2 R B L2 F2 B2 L' D L D2 L D2
35. 13.68 U B' D L' D2 F2 U' F2 B U' F' D F' R2 F U2 F U R' U' F2 U R F D'
36. 11.86 B2 F2 U2 R U' D B2 D U' F D2 F R2 L U' F' D' L2 U' B' D2 B' R2 L B'
37. 14.21 R2 L2 D' R' F L' D2 R2 U B' F2 R D F' B2 R2 F' B L B F2 D L2 R2 F
38. 13.04 D' L B F' D' F2 U B U' R' L' U D2 B' D F2 L2 B L' R' F L2 D' L R'
39. 13.86 B R2 D2 R2 D2 U B2 D F' L' U2 L B2 U2 D B L' B U2 R F2 D2 R D' B2
40. 13.89 L' R' F' R' L2 D U' B2 R' L' B' R2 B' L2 B' L R2 D B L D B D F' D2
41. 14.03 U2 F2 R2 B' L F' D U F' D' R U' L' B' D2 F B2 U D F2 R U D L F'
42. 12.62 D' B' F' R2 D U' F2 D' L' F' D2 U2 R D' L B F2 U R2 L2 F L' U F2 U'
43. 10.75 D B' F2 R F2 L R F B L2 F U' R L D' U2 R' F2 R' D B2 U' L B F'
44. 13.46 B' U2 D' F2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B F' D' R2 L' B D' B' L' R' D U2 R' B2 U F2
45. 13.80 B2 L' B' F R U L B2 L2 R2 U' R L2 F2 L' D2 F L F R' L' U R2 F2 B'
46. 13.60 U2 F' U B2 D B D2 L' R B' U' L B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U F L D2 L B2 U R
47. 12.65 R B L' B2 F R2 D2 L D U F2 L F2 D2 R' B R' L F' D U' L' D' L B'
48. 12.68 U' R L D2 U F' B' R L2 B2 U2 D2 L F D R2 F' B R L U L' B L2 B2
49. (17.40) U2 F' U B L' U2 L U B2 U2 F2 B' R2 F D2 U B2 R' L' F' R U R2 D2 F'
50. 13.52 B F2 U2 F R2 U L2 B2 R2 D F2 L' B2 U D2 L2 D L' F U' R' B2 D' R F'
51. 12.91 D2 U2 F2 B2 R' B2 F D U2 L' U2 B D2 R' D U B2 F2 L' R' U2 D' R2 U2 F
52. 13.39 U' L D' B F2 U F L' F' R B2 R' B' L' R' U R2 F L' U2 B' D' R F D
53. 11.91 U2 L2 U' L' F B D2 B' U2 B U2 B F' R L' D' F R D L U2 B' L2 D2 B2
54. 15.85 D2 R F U D' F2 R2 F2 B2 R' B U' B2 R2 D' B L2 F2 D2 R2 B D' F D' B2
55. 14.05 F' L2 D2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F' U2 F L U' L' R2 B F R U D2 L' B2 L B U
56. 13.88 U2 L B D B' U R' U' L B D R2 B' D' B D2 R2 L' U F2 L2 D2 F U2 L'
57. 14.30 R' L' B' U L' U B U' R2 L D' U2 R B R' F R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D F' B2
58. 13.08 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 R D R U' D R F' L' R D2 B' R2 F L' U2 B2 R F' R2 F2
59. 12.03 L' U' R B' D' R' D' B' L B2 F2 D L F' L B D' F B2 R L' F2 U' D2 B2
60. 13.93 B F' D' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 D' R F' B2 R2 L' U' D' L' U2 F' B' D' L2 F'
61. 12.99 F R' D2 U F' U2 D2 L' R D U F D' R2 F U' D2 L' F' B' L B U2 L D2
62. 12.46 B' F' R D' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D U2 F' D2 R' U2 R B2 D2 B D B R' L U2 L'
63. 13.00 F L' R F' L B2 R L F' U2 L2 B L2 U' F L' B' D L F L D R' L' D2
64. 14.00 D F B' R' U2 B D F' L' D F R' U2 F R B' L' B R2 L' D L' D2 L U
65. 12.08 L2 U' D' L2 F2 B2 D L2 R2 U B' L R' B' U2 L2 R' F2 B D2 R D2 R2 B' U
66. 15.30 L' F' R' D' B2 D' F' B' D2 U' B U2 L2 R' U' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R D2 F B R2
67. 12.47 R2 B2 D R F R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' D2 R B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D F' D L D'
68. 12.64 U' L B' R' L F' U D2 F2 L' R F B D2 U F L B2 U' D' R2 U' R' B2 U
69. 12.47 F L B' L' U2 B U2 R U' F' R F' L' F2 D U' B' F R' L' F' L D2 B' D2
70. 11.39 F R' F B' L2 U D' R B2 F' L2 U' R2 F' B U' D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2
71. 11.62 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B L2 B' F' L' D' B2 D U' B D' F B2 U' B F U2 L' U F2
72. 13.88 D' L' U' D' F2 B D R B2 F2 R U2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F L D2 U' F2 R2 B' F'
73. 15.25 L D L2 B2 L D' F2 B2 D R L2 D2 B D2 R B' R D F R2 L' F' D2 R D'
74. 14.98 F L' R' F' L' D2 L' F R' D' L' R U' F' U2 R2 B' D' B2 R2 L U D' F2 R'
75. 13.33 U2 D2 F' L R2 F' L D' U' F2 L2 D R B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B D2 L F2
76. 11.92 F' U2 R' L2 D' B2 L' R2 B2 R' U B' L' U R' B U B' L U2 F2 D B' D R
77. 15.42 B L' B2 L B2 D2 B R' B' U2 F' R' B L' R U R2 D2 U' B' D R2 B2 R2 L2
78. 13.79 L2 D B R' D2 L' D' F' R L B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' R' B2 U B U' B D2 B D2
79. 11.69 L' U2 L' R' F2 L B' F' D2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 B' D R2 D2 U L2 B D' R B' U'
80. 11.95 B2 U L' D2 U F B' R' B2 F L2 B F R' F U2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B R2 U
81. 12.26 U2 D2 R2 B U2 B' D' U2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' B F2 U D2 B2 U' F' R
82. 13.93 R2 U' D' R2 L D2 U2 L2 R U B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L F' D' B' L2 B2 L' B2 D2
83. 13.02 U2 F' B' R F' D2 L2 B2 L' F B' D' L' B2 R D2 B2 D R' B' L' U2 B2 F R2
84. 14.58 U' F U2 R' D R' B2 F2 D B2 U' D' B2 D' F B' D2 L2 R F U2 R B R2 U'
85. 14.68 R2 B D' B F L2 B' U2 F2 L' U' B' F' L2 R F' L D U' R F' U R' F2 L'
86. 14.93 D' F' R U B2 R2 B' D' B' R F' D2 U2 F2 D F' B' R B' U2 F R' L' D' R2
87. 10.66 F2 D F2 U F L' F2 D2 R F2 B' U' R L B F R2 F' R' L' F2 L R D' L
88. 13.42 F L R2 D R' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 U F' R B2 R2 U R2 F' R F D' B L D R2
89. 11.97 L' B2 L2 B' D2 F' B2 L' R' F2 U F' L2 B' D' B' D F2 B2 R L' F2 B2 D2 B2
90. 13.97 D F R B' L' U R' F D' F L' D F' B2 R F' R' D2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' U
91. 14.94 F' R U R2 B L' U R' D B' L2 U2 R D' F' L' B F L' D' U R F' D2 F2
92. 13.42 R2 L2 F2 B D' L D R' U' D B2 D2 U' B2 D F R2 L F D F2 L2 R B U'
93. 11.88 D2 F2 L' R' U F R2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 B2 L D' B2 F D2 U2 B' R' F U
94. 14.82 U2 D R2 L2 F' B D U' B2 U2 R L B U R' L' D2 B2 F' R2 D F2 B D2 F'
95. 10.33 R2 F B' U L' U' F2 U F D' B R D' F2 D' U2 F2 B R2 L D2 B2 U2 F' D
96. 13.16 L2 R D L' F R2 F R2 U2 D L F' R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L U L2 U' B' L2
97. 14.48 B2 R' U' F U2 B' U B' R' F U' B' L' R' D2 R F' U2 B2 L2 U' D' R2 B2 D
98. 13.44 R2 U' F' D2 U' L' U B2 R' L2 B R2 L' F' B2 D' F' B' L' F2 L2 R2 U' L' D'
99. 11.96 D2 B U2 L F2 B' R2 B L' R2 F2 D2 F L2 F' B D' B2 L R2 D' R' L' D2 L2
100. 14.87 U' R2 L' F' D' B' F' U' L' U R U L' F' U D R' U L' B2 L' R' B' U F


I tried to sub-13, I really did. I was at like 13.5x halfway through and I thought I could do it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 10, 2013)

18.57 ao5 and 19.30 ao12. First time for either under 20! Considering my avg 20 now.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2013)

2.71, 1.71, (3.11), 1.97, 2.02, 2.54, 2.58, 2.64, (1.68), 1.82, 2.19, 2.49 = 2.27 2x2 PB avg12 (stackmat)

1. 2.71 U2 F2 U' R F' U R2 F U'
2. 1.71 F U2 R2 F2 R' F R' F' U2
3. (3.11) R F2 U R' U' R U F' U
4. 1.97 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U'
5. 2.02 R2 U R U R2 F U2 R' U'
6. 2.54 U' F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 F' U'
7. 2.58 U' R U F' R2 F R' F U'
8. 2.64 F' R' F R2 U2 R' U R U
9. (1.68) F2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F R
10. 1.82 U2 R U F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
11. 2.19 F R' U' F2 R U2 R F U2
12. 2.49 R F R' F' U' R F R2 U2

edit: I don't think these scrambles are in the right order.


----------



## KCuber (May 10, 2013)

4x4 

Average of 12: 35.04
1. 32.41 Rw Uw L' Fw2 D Fw D2 B' Fw' R' B2 Uw' Rw' D' Uw F2 L2 D Uw' Fw2 F2 L' U2 R2 Rw Uw2 L2 Uw F' Rw' Uw B2 Fw Uw Fw D2 U Uw' L U'
2. 33.63 R2 B Rw2 R' B' Rw L' R' B F Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw Uw2 F2 L' F' L Uw2 R' U2 R F' Rw F B' Fw2 D' Fw2 R U Uw2 B2 F' Fw' Rw B' Rw2 U
3. 33.54 L Fw' B' L2 U2 B Fw' L R' D' F' L B L' B2 Uw' R Rw Fw2 F2 L U' Fw D2 L' U2 F2 U D' F' L2 Rw' D B Fw R' L2 Uw U Rw
4. (31.71) Uw2 D' R2 L' B Uw2 R' F R L' U F' L R' U2 Fw L D' B2 F Uw D2 F2 Rw' B2 R L2 D' Rw Fw' R2 U2 Fw' F' L F' Rw' D' Fw' U
5. 36.05 L R2 U B' U' Fw' L' U F' Rw L2 Uw2 R2 L Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw' L2 B Uw2 Fw' U L' Rw B2 L R2 Fw L B2 Uw2 D' U B' R' B' Rw Fw' D'
6. (48.17) D2 U' B2 Fw U' B2 D' R2 U2 Fw2 F2 B2 U2 B2 R B Uw2 F2 D Uw B2 Fw2 U2 Fw' L' R F2 B2 Rw Fw Rw' D' Rw Uw' L2 D' U2 R' U2 B2
7. 33.74 F D' L2 F B' Rw' L D Fw' U2 R2 U Fw2 L2 Fw B' R2 U Uw2 D' F' U2 Rw2 B R Rw' B' Rw F' B' U R' B2 D2 Rw' U2 Fw' Uw' R2 D
8. 38.34 Uw2 B2 Uw Fw U2 Rw2 Uw D' R F' D' Uw' B2 F2 U Uw2 B' Rw2 L' R U' F' Fw B' D R2 F' L' B' R2 B L' B2 U R' Uw2 D F2 U2 Uw
9. 32.54 Uw' Rw2 U2 Fw F' R2 Fw Uw' Rw' U2 Rw2 D2 R2 Fw2 L Fw Uw U' L R Rw2 B U' L D2 B Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L B Rw U2 Uw' R' Uw' D2 U' B' Uw2
10. 40.00 B Rw U' Uw2 L2 B D L2 U2 R2 Rw2 L' F U2 D R2 L Fw2 U2 B' L' R' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw L2 Fw F2 B' R2 Uw' B2 U' Fw D R Uw Rw' Uw'
11. 34.09 L Uw2 Fw' L Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw R2 Uw U' D Rw U D Rw B2 R2 U Fw2 L' B F' U' Fw2 U B Fw' D2 B2 Fw F' U' R2 Rw F2 L Uw2 F Fw
12. 36.08 Fw L2 B' L2 D R L2 Rw D' B F' Fw' L' Fw' U' Uw' B R' U' L F2 Rw Uw' L2 Rw' U2 Fw2 D' F L2 Rw B' Rw F' Uw' R' L2 U2 B' R2 

Solves 1-5 make a 33.19 average of 5. I'm still really pissed about the counting 40 :fp


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 10, 2013)

2x2

Average of 12: 2.32 PB
1	2.16	F' R' F2 R U' R U R2 F2
2	2.66	F2 U R' F2 U F' U F U2
3	0.59	F R U' R' F2
4	0.54	F' R2 F
5	2.48	F' U R F' U R2 U R2 U'
6	3.0	F R2 U' F R2 F U F U
7	2.62	R' F' U F2 R
8	2.78	R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' F'
9	3.52	R' U' R F' U F U F' R2 U'
10	2.91	F2 U R' F2 R F' R2 F' U R'
11	1.36	F R2 U2 R U' R' U F U
12	2.68	U F R2 F U' R F' R U'

First five solves was a 1.74 Ao5, but scrambles were insane.


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2013)

Square-1 PB avg5 and avg12

number of times: 26/26
best time: 20.33
worst time: 1:20.77

current avg5: 38.49 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 27.82 (σ = 1.38)

current avg12: 35.79 (σ = 3.92)
best avg12: 31.24 (σ = 5.28)

session avg: 34.70 (σ = 4.35)
session mean: 35.66


----------



## googlebleh (May 10, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> 2x2 Average of 12: 2.32 PB
> First five solves was a 1.74 Ao5, but scrambles were insane.



lol I decided to to orange layer on scramble #7
1.04
cool though; you got nice and lucky


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2013)

8.15 clock avg12, could've been sub 8.


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 10, 2013)

Didn't practice a lot these days. 

Keep in stuck!
PB 14.2 3*3


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2013)

Clock PB avg5 and avg12

number of times: 18/18
best time: 6.21
worst time: 10.09

current avg5: 8.83 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 7.27 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 8.07 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 7.68 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 7.99 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 8.01

First sub 8 avg12.


----------



## FinnGamer (May 10, 2013)

10 solves in a row without OLL parity. I should play Lotto or something


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 10, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> 10 solves in a row without OLL parity. I should play Lotto or something



(1/2)^10 = 1/1024. I think you should try and continue your streak a bit before you go for the big money :b


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2013)

...And how many other sessions of 10 solves have you been through which have OLL parity?


----------



## FinnGamer (May 10, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> ...And how many other sessions of 10 solves have you been through which have OLL parity?



....More than 1024... dammit...

But I also once had 3 PLL skips in an Ao5


----------



## yoshinator (May 10, 2013)

41.30 avg12 with no warm up, and with a cube feeling pretty crappy. Also, it was silly consistent, .67 standard deviation. Only 1 sub-40 lolololol


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2013)

555

1:07.33, 1:09.58, 1:11.25, 1:13.13, (1:16.65), 1:09.23, (1:05.01), 1:09.56, 1:15.18, 1:09.25, 1:14.74, 1:10.39 => 1:10.96 avg of 12


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 10, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> ....More than 1024... dammit...
> 
> But I also once had 3 PLL skips in an Ao5



ok. PLL skip is (1/72) 3 in Ao5 is (5C3)*((1/72)^3)*((71/72)^2) which is about 1/38383
Getting closer, but I think you should work on your luck before you go for the lottery still XD


----------



## XTowncuber (May 10, 2013)

2.86 pyra Ao100 UWR


----------



## Username (May 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 2.86 pyra Ao100 UWR



WR maybe?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 10, 2013)

Username said:


> WR maybe?



It's UWR because it's not official. U = unofficial


----------



## Username (May 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It's UWR because it's not official. U = unofficial



I meant that he should get WR officially


----------



## ben1996123 (May 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> (1/2)^10 = 1/1024. I think you should try and continue your streak a bit before you go for the big money :b



I once got 13 solves in a row with no parity

1/4^13 = 1/67108864

maybe I should start buying lottery tickets


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 10, 2013)

Had cube competition at assembly at school. Did about 30 second solve. Had f perm. Was really nervous. Won by ten seconds or so.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 10, 2013)

50.83 (47.88) 48.05 (52.59) 50.59 = 49.82 PB Ao5 Megaminx
Seem to have re-found my tps from somewhere. Now to practice for a couple of days, then put away cubes for exams >_>
Cambridge should be interesting


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 2.86 pyra Ao100 UWR



Yay!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 11, 2013)

Mega
1:41.96 single
1:53.51 avg5
1:57.07 avg12
1:58.40 avg25

This thing is fun


----------



## Michael Womack (May 11, 2013)

First Sub 4 min 5x5 solve In awhile scramble Fw2 F B' U' Fw' F2 Lw' Rw R' D2 U' L2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2 D Rw B2 U2 Bw Uw' B2 Lw D Rw2 D' Fw' Rw B R' U Uw' Fw' F L' Lw2 Rw2 F L2 Uw' L' B2 R2 Fw' D2 Lw' R2 Bw' Dw' L' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Lw' B2 Lw Dw Lw' Bw2 U


----------



## ianini (May 11, 2013)

Boy, it's been about two years since I've posted here or solved a cube. I moved some stuff in my room and found all my cubes. Picked out my old faithful (I don't know what it is; it was some new cube from early 2011) and just whipped up qqTimer and did this. I'm not surprised by how many PLLs I've forgotten but I am surprised by how many of the advanced F2L techniques my brain decided to retain. I might get back into this. Any big news in the last year of cubing?
Average of 12: 25.76
1. (20.42) B' L' F2 U F2 B2 D' U2 L2 R' U' B2 U' B' D' B R F' B R' U D' L' B2 D2
2. 23.85 D F R2 L D2 U F B' L R B' R F U' R2 B' R B2 D' U F2 R D' L U
3. (42.04) F2 L' F2 R' L2 D2 F D' L2 D F' R' B2 F' L2 F2 R' F B R' D' U2 L2 U' L2
4. 27.05 L2 B2 R' B U' B D' L2 D F2 B U' L' U R B' R L' U' D2 B2 R' F B L2
5. 24.88 R F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F' D2 R D' U' R' L2 B D2 F2 D U' R U L D F R
6. 24.21 D2 U2 R F2 B U R F U2 F B' U L R' U' R' F R L' B2 U2 R' U' B' L'
7. 29.36 L B F U' B L B' R' U' R2 D2 L' B U' F2 B U D2 L2 D' U R' U2 D2 R2
8. 22.51 L R' U' F U R2 F' L B2 U F2 B' U F2 U' R' B' F U2 L' R U' B' L' U
9. 21.23 B2 D F D B2 U' D R B' U' R' U' D' L2 R B L' U D2 R' U' L D2 R2 U2
10. 28.24 R2 L' B R U D2 B D' R2 F' U' F2 B R' L2 F L F2 U L' F' D' R F2 U'
11. 25.31 R2 B L' R U2 F B' U' F' D B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' L2 D2 B L' F L2 R' U' F
12. 30.95 D2 B R L2 B2 U' B L' R' F2 U' R U2 B U' B' D' U' L F B2 U L B' R2

Edit: Holy cow I just looked at my signature :fp I have some work to do lol


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2013)

gigaminx 8:45.00


----------



## Divineskulls (May 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> gigaminx 8:45.00



If this is IRL, I'm very impressed.


----------



## JianhanC (May 11, 2013)

3:05.21 6x6 avg100. Damn tensions, could have been sub3, screwed up a lot towards the end.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 11, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> If this is IRL, I'm very impressed.



IRL? Is the UWR for gigaminx on cam? 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## JianhanC (May 11, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> IRL? Is the UWR for gigaminx on cam?
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YylGa8MtKIQ 

Not sure if Simon or anyone has anything faster


----------



## Username (May 11, 2013)

6.03 Pyraminx avg 100

New PB by 0.5 secs. Almost feels like i shouldn't post this because of XTownCuber's avg


----------



## Konsta (May 11, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.72
had couple skips, oll and pll


Spoiler



1. (12.44) R U2 L D L' D2 L' F2 R2 U R2 B' R' L2 B R2 L B' R2 U2 L D2 R2 D F 
2. 11.02 U' L' F U F' B U2 L' U2 F' U' D' B F' R2 B R F B2 D2 R L' D R D 
3. 10.87 L U' B L' B F R2 F' R' B' R B2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 R F' R 
4. 9.93 B' U2 L' D L2 D' L2 U R' L U' F' U2 L2 U2 R' B2 F2 D R2 B2 U D' B' R 
5. 10.51 U' F2 B2 U' F' B U2 R L U2 F2 D B D' B' F' L' R' F2 L F2 D2 R' U F 
6. 10.99 D2 B U D2 R2 B F D R' U R2 L F2 R L2 D' U B2 L' U' R D2 L' R D2 
7. 9.96 B2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L' B U' R' U' D R' B F L2 U L2 B' D B2 R F B' D2 
8. 11.43 D' R2 D' L D F R' L U' R2 B2 F' R B2 U B' F2 R' B R U' D F R' B' 
9. 10.85 L2 U' L U L2 U D2 F2 U' D F U2 F2 D F' D2 B' L' B2 F2 U' D F U2 B' 
10. 9.57 U' B' D2 B R2 B2 D' B2 L' R2 U' F2 B' R2 B U' F2 L2 R' F2 L' R' D' F2 B2 
11. 12.05 U D2 R2 L' F2 L B F R2 B2 L2 F' R B U' F2 R B U2 L2 U2 L2 U' F' B 
12. (9.43) D U2 R U2 B' L U2 L' F2 U B2 U' R' U2 R2 U D' B' U' F D U' F2 U2 L'


----------



## SirWaffle (May 11, 2013)

1:26.61min Megaminx single. Got a last layer skip.


----------



## emolover (May 11, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:26.61min Megaminx single. Got a last layer skip.



wat


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:26.61min Megaminx single. Got a last layer skip.



wat.


----------



## KongShou (May 11, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:26.61min Megaminx single. Got a last layer skip.



Wat


----------



## stevecho816 (May 11, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:26.61min Megaminx single. Got a last layer skip.



WAT


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2013)

(1:02.745), (1:20.612), 1:08.170, 1:08.805, 1:08.804 = 1:08.593

megaminx


----------



## arcio1 (May 11, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:26.61min Megaminx single. Got a last layer skip.



WAT


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 11, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:26.61min Megaminx single. Got a last layer skip.



Wat!?

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## Carrot (May 11, 2013)

Pyra is a retarded puzzle...



Spoiler: very retarded indeed



stats: (hide)
number of times: 161/161
best time: 1.80
worst time: 4.41

current avg5: 2.80 (σ = 0.05)
best avg5: 2.17 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 2.80 (σ = 0.17)
best avg12: 2.39 (σ = 0.44) PB

current avg50: 2.98 (σ = 0.33)
best avg50: 2.84 (σ = 0.47) I don't think that's PB 

current avg100: 2.97 (σ = 0.39)
best avg100: 2.87 (σ = 0.46) PB... not even fast... :/

session avg: 2.94 (σ = 0.42)
session mean: 2.95



EDIT: ****! xD That doesn't beat Brad Drews!!! xD back to the pyra


----------



## cuboy63 (May 11, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.71
1. (6.68) R2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U' B' R' U' B2 R2 F U' R' D2 L F2 
2. 9.00 U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 U L' B R2 B R F D F U' 
3. 8.42 D2 F2 B R U2 F U' F' D L B2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 
4. (10.53) D2 U' B2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' B D' U' R' B' U' L2 U2 R 
5. 8.96 U2 L' D L2 U B R D' F' U' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F D2 
6. 9.45 L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 B F' L D L2 U' B' U' F' L2 D 
7. 8.64 F2 U L2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U L B L B' R' U L2 F' D2 
8. 8.32 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' L' D U R' U' B U2 L U2 
9. 9.77 B' L2 F R2 B2 F' U2 B L2 R2 D2 U' L F' R' B2 U' B' F2 U' B2 
10. 7.41 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L D2 F R2 D' R2 B' L' R2 B' 
11. 8.93 D F2 L2 F2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 U' L F2 R' F2 D' R U' F' L 
12. 8.24 D2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 R D L B D F' R U L R2


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 8.71
> 1. (6.68) R2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U' B' R' U' B2 R2 F U' R' D2 L F2
> 2. 9.00 U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 U L' B R2 B R F D F U'
> 3. 8.42 D2 F2 B R U2 F U' F' D L B2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2
> ...



WOAH, you're cubing again!


----------



## ThomasJE (May 11, 2013)

My first serious session in a month...

number of times: 71/71
best time: 14.96
worst time: 32.06

current avg5: 20.53 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 18.33 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 20.06 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 19.59 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 20.67 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 20.75

23.91, 23.98, 19.61, 17.20, 19.52, 23.52, 24.39, 21.48, 16.06, 22.48, 19.42, 20.83, 24.12, 17.91, 17.44, 18.50+, 28.10, 21.32, 19.70, 19.96, 21.84, 20.73, 14.96, 16.45, 22.96, 32.06, 23.03, 20.84, 25.69, 23.01+, 19.03, 19.61, 23.81, 20.23, 18.22, 16.92, 21.37, 18.77, 21.28, 21.35, 18.56, 24.63, 22.79, 20.14, 22.49, 21.00, 19.74, 21.31, 17.77, 17.48, 17.30, 20.55, 22.54, 23.05, 20.71, 17.45, 19.42, 19.66, 24.26, 16.19, 18.49, 22.61, 15.58, 24.88, 19.87, 19.42, 19.49, 21.71, 20.25, 19.63, 22.92

Sub-20 Ao12 and it was only 0.02 off my PB.


----------



## 1LastSolve (May 11, 2013)

I just learned F2L. My latest accomplishment was getting Sub-1... In minutes. Yeah, I know I'm pretty slow, because I just learned it a week ago. I hit a wall with beginners method. My PB was 24.05


----------



## cuboy63 (May 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> WOAH, you're cubing again!



Yeah, I am haha. But not as much as I used to though.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

wat

(8.34), 8.26, (7.01), 7.66, 8.25 = *8.06*
8.83, 8.41, 8.34, 8.26, (7.01), 7.66, 8.25, (10.06), 9.79, 7.73, 8.99, 8.70 = *8.50*

with slowish turning



cuboy63 said:


> Yeah, I am haha. But not as much as I used to though.



Did my NR single encourage you to get fast again?


----------



## yoshinator (May 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat
> 
> (8.34), 8.26, (7.01), 7.66, 8.25 = *8.06*
> 8.83, 8.41, 8.34, 8.26, (7.01), 7.66, 8.25, (10.06), 9.79, 7.73, 8.99, 8.70 = *8.50*
> ...



NR at worlds?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> NR at worlds?



Why wait for worlds?

jk, I'm not that fast.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 11, 2013)

Odder said:


> Pyra is a retarded puzzle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stackmat? Edit: nevermind, just checked my PMs.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

*OH*

best avg5: 12.30 PB
best avg12: 12.67 PB
best avg25: 13.14 PB

15.54, 13.36, 12.98, (9.89), (15.55), 11.99, 14.19, 11.98, 13.54, 14.15, 12.25, 12.79, 12.94, 12.59, 13.54, 11.58, 12.06, 12.24, 12.73, 13.11, (17.26), 14.95, 14.65, 12.81, (11.37)


----------



## qqwref (May 12, 2013)

1x100x100 cuboid solved in 58:44, on IsoCubeSim. This should be the largest cuboid ever done in terms of number of pieces.

http://i.imgur.com/dAtgg2W.png


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.840
worst time: 4.890

current avg5: 2.687 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 1.667 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 2.749 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 2.122 (σ = 0.47)

current avg50: 2.532 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 2.464 (σ = 0.52)

current avg100: 2.514 (σ = 0.52)
best avg100: 2.514 (σ = 0.52)

session avg: 2.514 (σ = 0.52)
session mean: 2.551

2x2. Only ao100 is PB. Very nice


----------



## irontwig (May 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 1x100x100 cuboid solved in 58:44, on IsoCubeSim. This should be the largest cuboid ever done in terms of number of pieces.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dAtgg2W.png



Aren't cubes cuboids too though?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2013)

5bld 4.32 3x3 single cmllskip


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 12, 2013)

21.51 ao5
22.50 ao12 
23.07 ao25
Splits:
Cross-3.37
F2L-12.17
OLL-3.78 (2 look)
PLL-3.85
Which looks like biggest focus?


----------



## Tao Yu (May 12, 2013)

Realcube 3x3

9.38, 9.28, (8.32), 11.66+, 10.33, 10.13, 9.81, (12.13), 9.49, 9.62, 10.43, 8.45 = 9.858

third/fourth sub 10 average of 12
Sub 10 is still a massive barrier for me. Sub 10 avg5 is easy


----------



## stevecho816 (May 12, 2013)

8.16 average of 5. Not PB but still very good. Could've been PB without the lockup on the last solve 

1. (7.52) U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 D' R2 U B L' B D U' F 
2. 7.74 L' B' D L' U2 D' B2 U' L U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 
3. (9.52) B2 R' B2 R B2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U B' F' U L B' F2 R2 B R' 
4. 8.01 U L F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' F L' U' F2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D 
5. 8.72 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 U R D' B2 L2 B' R


Edit: 5.76 PB single. 2nd sub 6.  Insane scramble 

L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 D L' B' L D2 R' B' D R2 D F' 

Cross: D R' D F' R' D'
F2L1: R U' R'
F2L2: y' R U' R'
F2L3: y2 U' R' U R
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'


----------



## qqwref (May 12, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Aren't cubes cuboids too though?


I wouldn't personally say so, but I suppose you could. If so it's the largest non-cubical cuboid


----------



## cuboy63 (May 12, 2013)

4x4 yau

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 35.32
worst time: 56.44

current avg5: 38.79 (σ = 1.36)
best avg5: 37.64 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 38.54 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 38.54 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 38.54 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 39.76

Average of 12: 38.54
1. 35.77 F' B D R2 F2 L' Fw U2 L' U B2 R D' B2 Uw' Fw' U B R' Uw2 Rw2 D U' F R' B R' Rw2 B U Fw' Uw' D2 F R' B' Fw' L' Fw2 F 
2. 36.94 B Uw2 F2 U Fw Rw2 D2 B R Uw Rw D U2 L' Uw2 Rw' L2 Fw Rw B' Uw' Fw F' Rw2 L' R2 U' R' Rw Uw' D' B2 U2 L' R2 D Rw' D' B' L2 
3. 41.19 Fw2 B2 Rw2 B' Fw U F2 Uw' R Rw2 D R2 Uw2 B' Fw2 L2 Fw2 R' F' B2 R2 Uw' Fw2 L' F' Rw2 Fw' F' D B' D2 R L Rw2 U2 R U2 L2 Uw L 
4. 39.48 D R' D2 Uw R' D2 L' B' Fw2 Rw2 B D F B2 D2 Fw D Uw Fw2 U Rw2 R L2 Uw' Fw' F2 R2 D' F' U' D' L' F' R' L2 Rw2 F' D Uw2 R' 
5. 40.64 Rw R' B D' Uw2 R Rw F2 Rw U2 Fw D R U' L' F L D' U2 Rw D' U' R Rw' U F' Uw2 Fw2 B2 R L' Uw Fw D2 R Fw D U' Uw Fw 
6. (35.32) D2 Rw2 R' Uw' R Rw' L2 D' Fw F2 D B2 R' F Rw' R2 Uw' Rw2 R F2 Fw' D Uw2 B2 R L' Uw2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw B R Uw2 D Rw' B2 R2 F' Fw2 
7. 37.92 Uw2 F2 Uw' D2 Fw L Fw2 Rw' L Uw B2 R Rw Fw Uw' D2 U Fw2 R2 F D' U2 Rw B R' L2 Rw F' L' R' D Fw' D U' F L B U2 R Rw' 
8. 40.35 B' Uw Rw' Uw' U2 F2 R Fw2 U' Uw D F R2 Rw2 Uw D2 B2 Rw' B' Rw2 U Rw2 B2 Fw L2 Uw L' Uw2 L Fw2 R2 U2 L' Fw Rw2 R D2 Fw2 B' D 
9. 37.92 F' R' D2 F2 Rw' D' F' R F L Uw2 F' D' L' Rw Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' F' R' U' D L' B2 D2 F' D' R' Uw F D2 U' Rw2 L U' D Uw R F 
10. 37.07 L2 Uw Rw D2 Fw2 F2 L2 B U' Uw B2 Fw2 U Uw2 Fw2 D2 L R' B2 R F2 D2 Fw U2 L' Fw2 Rw' F' Rw2 Uw2 B U2 Uw Rw2 L' F B2 U2 L2 D 
11. (56.44+) L Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B D2 Rw' Fw' R2 D U Fw2 U' Uw F' Fw R2 Rw B2 L D' Fw2 D2 R' F2 B D' U Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw Uw R2 B2 Rw2 F 
12. 38.09 U R B Uw' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L Fw' B2 D' Uw' Rw D Fw' F B U F' Uw' B U D R2 U2 F2 D2 Fw' D L' Rw Fw Rw Uw U' D Rw2 Fw2


----------



## Wassili (May 12, 2013)

Dropped from a 17 second average to a 15 second one in one week... Turning slower helped a LOT!


----------



## Emily Wang (May 12, 2013)

1:18.58 sighted solve with comms. Think I'm going to attempt a few BLD solves later today.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat
> 
> (8.34), 8.26, (7.01), 7.66, 8.25 = *8.06*
> 8.83, 8.41, 8.34, 8.26, (7.01), 7.66, 8.25, (10.06), 9.79, 7.73, 8.99, 8.70 = *8.50*
> ...





stevecho816 said:


> 8.16 average of 5. Not PB but still very good. Could've been PB without the lockup on the last solve
> 
> 1. (7.52) U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 D' R2 U B L' B D U' F
> 2. 7.74 L' B' D L' U2 D' B2 U' L U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2
> ...



You people frustrate me so much


----------



## Michael Womack (May 12, 2013)

New 5x5 PB 3:50.97 on camera


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2013)

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 8.54
best avg5: 12.30
best avg12: 12.67
best avg50: 13.61
best avg100: 14.06
best avg1000: 14.99

yay, finally done! Pretty funny avg1000 time


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> number of times: 1000/1000
> best time: 8.54
> best avg5: 12.30
> best avg12: 12.67
> ...



What was your first Ao100 compared with your final Ao100? And how long did you take to do the 1000 solves?


----------



## yoinneroid (May 13, 2013)

47.62, 51.19, 41.55, 39.05, 44.58, 41.20, 41.87, 43.46, 40.64, 42.27, 39.73, 41.52, 41.65, 42.56, 40.92, 41.79, 48.97, 40.67, 38.11, 45.27, 47.87, 44.57, 41.15, 36.13, 43.93, 40.16, 35.04, 51.45, 43.98, 37.30, 36.95, 38.85, 45.48, 49.53, 39.09, 39.77, 42.20, 41.50, 39.15, 49.08

best avg5: 39.15 (σ = 2.66)
best avg12: 40.85 (σ = 3.48)

Maybe I should start consider switching :/


----------



## antoineccantin (May 13, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> What was your first Ao100 compared with your final Ao100? And how long did you take to do the 1000 solves?



Times:
16.71, (20.34+), 15.65, (20.41+), 16.85, 16.90, 16.31, 14.79, 17.23, 16.88, 14.31, 15.95, 16.51, 13.69, 17.72, (23.38), (19.29), (21.02), 14.88, 15.92, 15.34, 16.82, 13.96, 15.62, 15.77, 16.78, 12.91, 18.26, 18.29, 14.35, 16.58, 14.08, 16.90, 18.46, 16.39, 15.40, 17.40, 16.11, 16.22, 13.25, 17.02, 12.47, 13.97, 14.62, 15.06, 18.50, 14.50, 15.25, 15.97, 14.09, 16.50, (21.75), 13.33, (11.67), 14.98, 15.47, 12.64, 16.74, 17.12, 15.91, 16.64, (18.80), 15.03, (19.85), 14.59, 14.41, 16.83, 18.31, 15.81, 16.74, 14.60, 15.55, 18.05, 16.20, 14.78, 13.83, 16.81, (20.56), 12.98, (18.64), 15.23, 13.18, 16.79, 15.55, (21.67), (19.65), (19.32), 15.58, 15.70, 18.31, 15.38, 14.76, 17.45, 16.40, 14.40, 17.54, 15.78, 16.09, 15.65, 13.53, 14.21, 15.54, (11.94), 16.54, 12.86, 14.00, 16.89, (11.14), 15.32, 14.35, (20.47), 12.28, 15.36, 15.26, 14.77, 16.39, 13.82, (18.56), 13.96, 15.87, 12.50, 12.55, 16.36, (8.54), 16.15, 15.59, 18.53, 16.26, 16.21, 14.39, 13.03, 14.40, 15.59, 17.15, 14.09, 16.35, 16.02, 16.15, 16.95, 13.48, 13.35, 14.22, 12.94, 15.87, 14.51, 16.49, 14.73, 17.79, 16.56, 13.00, 14.60, 16.78, 17.69, 15.54, 16.38, 14.38, 15.57, (21.78), 15.27, (22.69), 17.47+, 15.91, 16.48, 15.07, 13.87, 18.16, 15.87, 13.88, 12.02, 14.17, 14.20, 13.95, 16.68, 16.14, 15.03, 15.79, 15.00, 15.29, 15.89, 18.16, 13.13, 17.01, (19.02), 14.37, 18.39, 15.77, (20.10), 17.27, 15.37, 15.05, 17.78, 14.58, 13.85, 15.83, 15.18, 16.08, 15.59, 15.93, 13.43, 16.88, 13.77, 16.74, (18.68), (18.62), (27.19), 14.72, 16.71, 14.52, 12.85, 14.16, 16.20, 15.14, 16.59, 13.97, 12.10, 14.02, 13.90, 13.01, 17.03, 14.08, 12.22, 18.14, 14.81, 13.31, 16.33, 15.37, 13.97, 17.32, 13.82, 14.53, 18.12, (23.80), (19.11), 12.07, 14.83, 12.14, 14.11, 17.80, 15.35, 12.79, 14.43, 14.27, 16.88, 15.44, 14.22, (11.90), 15.18, 12.07, (23.70+), 15.59, 13.98, 14.90, 16.59, 17.48, 12.13, 14.76, 16.21, 16.72, 15.77, 17.92, (11.30), 16.91, 12.47, 14.03, 18.36, 16.21, 13.43, 16.30, 16.73, 16.55, 17.72, 14.87, 15.56, 15.27, 14.50, 15.07, 14.31, (20.90), 13.96, 16.18, 15.08, 16.10, 14.96, (21.15), 16.16, 14.23, 17.93, 16.27, 16.66, 16.82, 14.11, 16.81, (19.77), (11.34), 17.46, 16.04, 12.37, 16.47, 17.66, 16.31, 16.78, 16.91, 14.48, 13.29, 14.79, 14.94, 16.51, 14.37, 13.98, 17.97, 17.27, 15.53, 16.81, (19.21), 17.84, 17.67, 13.54, (22.90), 14.63, 17.46, 15.49, 15.20, 16.17, 15.13, 16.61, 15.00, 12.74, (18.71), 15.37, (20.44), 14.17, 14.40, 12.67, 16.61, 16.04, 16.84, 16.95, 12.69, 13.86, (19.06), 14.00, 17.15, 14.09, 16.66, 17.10, 14.79, 16.21, 16.94, 14.90, 16.86, 15.26, 15.70, 15.33, 15.62, 16.81, 13.61, 15.86, 13.01, 12.92, 12.69, 13.75, 15.64, (11.18), 15.22, 13.57, (10.91), 13.09, 14.29, 14.39, 13.05, (11.70), 14.04, 13.84, 15.50, 12.17, 12.54, 14.29, (11.51), 15.42, 15.73, (11.51), 15.80, 15.89, 15.78, 13.52, 13.49, 16.84, 13.15, 16.17, 16.76, 15.03, (24.32), 14.04, 16.48, 14.89, 15.26, 14.68, 13.60, 17.03, 15.38, 13.76, 12.70, 13.32, 14.10, (10.97), 15.10, 14.65, 13.65, 14.92, 15.49, (11.60), 14.50, 13.88, 14.18, 15.10, 13.56, 16.00, 14.54, 14.66, 16.66, 13.33, 14.02, 13.46, (22.15), 14.07, 15.74, 16.97, 15.66, 13.77, 13.80, 12.60, 14.27, (19.58), (18.82), 16.87, (20.31), 12.90, 16.43, 13.57, 16.54, 15.15, 16.73, 15.42, 16.91, 13.46, 17.96, 13.43, 14.34, 16.89, 14.60, 12.16, 14.82, 14.49, 12.01, 15.61, 16.32, 15.94, 12.87, 12.68, (11.35), 17.82, 14.17, (18.69), (10.91), 13.52, (11.90), 12.51, 12.92, 15.21, 14.26, 15.51, 13.94, 16.40, (11.05), 13.93, (11.81), 13.53, 13.07, (11.48), 12.44, 14.61, 13.77, 12.90, 12.16, 14.51, 12.86, 15.37, 12.60, 14.71, 14.50, 14.86, 14.28, 16.70, 13.33, 15.80, 12.85, 12.40, 15.46, 14.97, 13.77, 16.19, 14.90, 17.28, 12.89, 14.62, 15.96, (18.74), 16.72, (11.97), 15.74, 15.05, 17.22, 18.16, 14.28, 15.01, 14.97, 17.79, 12.97, 15.63, 17.61, 17.25, 12.95, (11.47), 12.28, 12.58, 14.27, (18.87), 14.04, 14.05, 15.87, 14.85, 15.79, 17.07, (19.46), 15.29, 15.82, 17.39, 13.88, 17.25, 18.41, 13.50, 14.15, 17.48, 14.61, 15.75, 15.93, 16.95, 13.57, 13.59, 15.59, 13.76, (11.88), 13.15, 15.97, 15.73, 15.89, 12.87, 13.83, (11.61), 14.15, 13.34, 14.51, 16.25, 13.55, 15.21, 14.51, 14.63, 12.71, 14.90, 15.08, 13.85, 13.95, 14.61, 16.36, 16.19, 14.84, 15.24, 13.88, 16.70, 15.45, 16.17, 13.85, 14.98, 15.89, 14.77, 12.82, 17.12, 17.62, (11.21), 13.09, 14.18, 15.27, 13.44, 13.23, (11.74), 15.93, 14.86, 13.65, (11.54), 12.67, 13.22, 13.21, 13.32, 14.96, 15.68, 15.80, 14.02, 15.07, 12.24, 12.29, 15.92, 12.54, 14.10, 13.32, 16.25, 13.85, 18.55, 16.40, 13.88, 15.80, 12.61, 16.86, 14.25, 15.54, 14.96, (23.63), 15.92, 15.94, 12.50, 15.42, 14.20, 13.18, 13.16, 13.06, 16.14, 12.47, 12.57, 12.49, 13.37, 13.96, (11.65), 14.30, (11.54), 12.35, 13.90, 13.35, 12.57, 15.66, 15.33, 15.27, 12.71, 13.83, 14.43, 14.66, 16.18, 14.82, 18.24, 16.26, 13.75, 18.14, 13.75, 13.86, 15.55, 13.96, 14.66, 18.24, 14.51, 12.78, 14.98, 15.94, 14.69, 14.54, 15.84, 16.35, 15.96, 15.39, 14.13, 17.13, 14.08, 16.02, 13.74, 13.91, 13.09, 15.16, 12.98, 13.90, 16.48, (11.90), 16.72, 15.27, 15.49, 18.08, 13.49, 16.26, 14.57, 17.84, (11.74), 12.02, 15.80, (19.93), 16.58, 15.94, 17.09, 16.32, 14.61, 14.94, 15.64, 12.80, 17.64, 13.09, 12.24, 18.48, (11.88), 15.18, 12.93, 16.63, 12.80, 14.01, 15.66, 16.80, (11.33), 15.59, 13.94, 15.58, 18.15, 14.34, 14.89, 14.20, 18.48, 15.79, 13.52, 16.92, 14.15, 15.77, 14.31, 16.16, (9.81), 14.54, 14.90, 15.68, 15.18, 15.05, 15.22, 16.51, 13.39, (11.05), 17.70, 15.28, 16.59, 15.37, 13.45, 16.50, 15.69, 14.75, 13.40, 17.76, 17.07, (11.49), 13.57, 15.39, 16.27, 14.77, 15.03, 15.81, 12.25, 15.37, 17.92, 16.22, 15.27, 15.52, 18.33, 14.26, (11.74), 16.69, 16.88, 14.88, 17.72, 12.89, 13.73, 16.65, 16.20, 14.63, (11.22), 14.71, 13.45, 15.78, 15.90, 13.47, 14.00, 14.60, 17.49, 12.20, 14.37, 14.60, 14.94, (11.79), 12.53, 15.82, 14.04, 14.75, 13.61, (9.46), 15.52, 14.45, 15.97, (19.85), 13.42, 16.41, 16.69, 15.30, 18.14, 13.10, (19.14), 16.73, 16.21, 13.07, 15.15, 13.23, 15.67, 16.41, 14.38, (19.71), 13.98, 14.76, 14.13, 15.27, 16.17, 14.79, 13.18, 13.38, 15.24, 13.95, 14.74, 15.73, 12.46, 13.18, 13.77, 12.64, 15.50, 12.25, 14.89, 13.77, 13.39, 13.68, 16.04, (11.89), 14.23, 14.20, 15.12, 12.15, 15.10, 16.27, 17.91, 15.23, 14.57, 13.84, 13.24, 16.17, (22.36+), 13.73, 16.17, 12.42, (23.23), 13.36, 14.88, 18.44, 14.24, 15.78, 15.10, 12.64, 12.95, 13.59, 17.01, 15.79, 16.34, 12.18, 15.54, 13.36, 12.98, (9.89), 15.55, 11.99, 14.19, 11.98, 13.54, 14.15, 12.25, 12.79, 12.94, 12.59, 13.54, (11.58), 12.06, 12.24, 12.73, 13.11, 17.26, 14.95, 14.65, 12.81, (11.37), 14.00, 14.22, 12.51, 15.15, 16.31, 14.34, 14.27, 15.56, 16.49, 12.43, 12.62, 15.42, 16.01, (9.26), 16.50, (11.78), 14.94, 13.90, 13.71, (11.50), 15.35, 12.86, 16.41, 12.28, 13.64, 13.71, 17.02, 14.45, 12.81, 14.75, 13.58, 14.13, 14.26, 14.70, 16.97, 15.00, 14.72, 15.87, 13.66, 16.87, 16.10, 17.71, 12.48, 14.63, 14.89, 14.63, 15.61, 14.82, 15.94, 15.95, 15.88, 16.16, 15.41, 16.58, 12.53, (19.11+), 13.66, (11.96), 14.77, 14.92, 12.23, 14.34, 14.02, 14.98, 16.74, 12.63, 15.40, 14.29, 16.36, (11.62), 13.51, 14.05, 16.51, 14.50, 13.30, 13.28, 16.11, 15.85, 13.13, 13.43, 13.36, 15.49, 16.17, 13.81, 16.79, (11.23), 12.85, 12.35, 13.33, 12.73, 17.79, 15.61, 15.88, 13.92, 12.15, 15.68, 15.22, 13.52, 14.11

At the beginning, I hadn't done OH in a long time, but do note that I had already done a sub-13 avg12 (12.97).
It took about 2 weeks. The first few days I did an avg100 each night, but then I stopped for a while and restarted.


----------



## blokpoi (May 13, 2013)

16.89 pb avg 12

15.89, 16.05, 18.45, 16.38, 14.33, 15.91, 18.01, 16.72, 20.67, 16.20, 18.27, 17.00

Edit: finally finished learning cll for 2x2 lol


First avg5 with cll, pb: 3.93

2.86, 3.84, 3.75, 6.28, 4.21


----------



## Riley (May 13, 2013)

10.49 average of 100. 10.39 of 50. Getting faster.

In the average of 100:
21 9's
8 8's
1 7

30% sub-10.


----------



## JianhanC (May 13, 2013)

Wat. I was having a terrible plateau at 6x6 after the tensions are messed up, not even being able to sub3, then I found out I still have a tiny bit of Lubix stuck in my syringe, so I lubed my 6x6. Right after that I got a 2:36.66. Didn't even felt fast.


----------



## Iggy (May 13, 2013)

20.72 OH PB single with a PLL skip.


----------



## Carrot (May 13, 2013)

10.09 avg12
10.95 avg100

333


----------



## yoshinator (May 13, 2013)

tied my 5x5 PB of 1:24.85 with super locky Yperm -_-


----------



## XTowncuber (May 13, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.57
1. 2.23 R' U' R' L' R B L' R' l b' u' 
2. 1.86 B L B R' L' l r b 
3. 2.39 U' R U' B U L r b u 
4. 2.95 R U' L R B' R L' R l b' u 
5. 2.64 B' U L R' B' R L B' r 
6. 2.95 R B' R' B' L' B' R L l r b' u 
7. 1.65 U L' U' L R B U R' l r 
8. 2.75 U L U' L R B R l 
9. 3.02 U' B' L U' L' U R L l' r b' 
10. 3.30 L' U R B' R L U' R' l 
11. (3.32) U B' L U R U L B' l b' u 
12. (1.43) U' L R B' L B' U' L' l r' u 
Not UWR, but PB by .04


----------



## blokpoi (May 13, 2013)

pyra 

11.58, 18.37, 6.23, 13.98, 7.19 = 10.92

average is pb

6.23 single pb


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 13, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Mega
> 1:41.96 single
> 1:53.51 avg5
> 1:57.07 avg12
> ...



1:35.43 single
1:47.82 avg5
1:51.47 avg12


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 14, 2013)

ZZ ftw. 
21.39 single
26.35 ao5 
26.76 ao12
I like zz. So much fun.


----------



## yoshinator (May 14, 2013)

Pyra, both PBs

Best average of 5: 8.04
1-5 - 7.21 9.10 (6.09) 7.81 (11.69)

Best average of 12: 9.44
2-13 - 9.10 6.09 7.81 11.69 10.96 (12.40) 10.88 7.11 11.89 7.26 11.56 (6.06)


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2013)

9.05, 9.53, 9.91, 11.71, 9.71 = 9.72, third or fourth best I think


----------



## Shadowcat (May 14, 2013)

Finally able to solve a 4x4 cube all by my own!


----------



## Carrot (May 14, 2013)

stats: (Pyraminx with stackmat timer)
number of times: 162/162
best time: 1.75
worst time: 4.53

current avg5: 3.10 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 2.11 (σ = 0.25)
(2.34), 1.83, 2.31, 2.18, (1.75)

current avg12: 2.83 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 2.22 (σ = 0.33)
1.77, 2.71, 2.13, (3.06), 1.84, 2.56, 2.53, 2.34, 1.83, 2.31, 2.18, (1.75)

current avg50: 2.94 (σ = 0.31)
best avg50: 2.72 (σ = 0.41)

current avg100: 2.91 (σ = 0.32)
best avg100: 2.82 (σ = 0.37)

session avg: 2.94 (σ = 0.40)
session mean: 2.95

I think it's all PBs  (btw qqtimer is messed up, so I'm not even going to try to find the scrambles again xD)


----------



## Iggy (May 14, 2013)

5.96 clock single, 3rd sub 6.

Edit: wat
6.30, 6.83, 8.86, 6.44, 7.53 = 6.93 avg5


----------



## Lid (May 14, 2013)

OH: Average of 12: *25.65* = PB with 0.44



Spoiler



current avg12: 25.65 (σ = 1.75)
best avg5: 24.79 (σ = 1.45) = solves 1-5
1. 23.97 U R' F' B' R D' B2 U F' D' L2 F' B L2 F2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 D2
2. 23.94 B U2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B F' D' L' D' L2 F D U2 R F2 R'
3. 27.11 L2 F2 D F U2 B' D2 F' L' D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L2
4. 26.47 D2 B' R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R D B F2 U B' F' L F R2
5. (23.20) U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 F' L' D2 B U2 F' D L' D F
6. 29.46 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L U B2 D B2 F' L D2 L F2
7. 25.86 U2 B L' U2 R D B U D' L' D2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 F U2 B L2 F
8. 25.92 D' R U B' D' L D L U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2
9. 24.58 U D' R' B L' D' L2 U R2 B' R2 F2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U' D' B2
10. 23.91 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D L' D2 R B D2 L2 B D B
11. (30.36) R' B R U L2 B L2 F' L B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 B2 U2 L2
12. 25.24 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 D F D' L U' L D2 F D' B U


----------



## leonparfitt (May 14, 2013)

*3x3*

*Average of 5: 12.02* *PB*
1. (14.42) F2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U' R2 F2 L2 R2 B' U L U2 F L2 R' B2 F L' 
2. 12.49 R B2 L D2 F' D B' R F2 D F L2 F' R2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 
3. 11.77 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 D U F2 L2 D2 F L' D L' D2 R' U2 B' R2 U' 
4. (10.23) D' F R U2 F B D' B' R' B' D2 L2 U D2 B2 D R2 U R2 B2 U 
5. 11.80 F' U2 D B' R' L' D' B U' R U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D 

weirdly im not really hyped over this. Ive had loads of low-12 averages and now im just waiting for the sub-12 to happen.


----------



## Carrot (May 14, 2013)

9.90 avg12 3x3x3 (2 counting 8's helps a bit  )


----------



## KCuber (May 14, 2013)

Finally did a 3x3 ao100

number of times: 138/138
best time: 6.64
worst time: 13.82

current avg5: 9.84 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 8.68 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 10.01 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.93)  PB

current avg50: 9.53 (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: 9.49 (σ = 0.72) 

current avg100: 9.72 (σ = 0.85)
*best avg100: 9.68 (σ = 0.85) PB*

session avg: 9.77 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 9.80

9.26, 8.89, 10.24, 10.38, 10.28, 9.52, 9.55, 12.27, 7.13, 10.52, 8.97, 10.13, 10.73, 9.94, 9.04, 9.55, 12.45, 10.67, 10.32, 9.85, 9.22, 9.81, 10.05, 9.77, 9.86, 11.16, 8.84, 10.87, 10.73, 9.59, 8.90, 13.82, *9.90, 8.01, 9.79, 9.94, 9.78, 9.29, 9.80, 6.64, 10.57, 7.98, 8.64, 9.67, 8.37, 9.47, 10.31, 10.08, 11.72, 10.63, 9.57, 9.74, 8.40, 10.29, 9.79, 10.90, 9.49, 12.16+, 10.21, 8.78, 9.97, 10.04, 12.07, 10.50, 9.56, 9.28, 9.72, 9.60, 10.30, 10.30, 12.92, 9.24, 7.12, 10.28, 10.65, 9.12, 10.02, 9.87, 9.89, 8.69, 9.71, 10.55, 8.67, 10.09, 9.84, 11.91, 10.45, 10.87, 9.62, 9.75, 9.05, 8.65, 8.99, 9.09, 8.36, 9.91, 10.44, 7.71, 7.76, 9.94, 9.23, 10.56, 8.05, 9.39, 10.58, 7.35, 8.64, 9.19, 9.17, 8.98, 9.98, 9.49, 13.04, 9.59, 9.25, 10.03, 9.86, 9.40, 8.65, 11.85, 8.25, 9.45, 10.81, 8.91, 8.41, 10.89, 11.95, 9.33, 10.82, 8.87, 11.27, 8.62*, 10.97, 9.80, 8.98, 10.36, 9.64, 10.07


----------



## XTowncuber (May 14, 2013)

number of times: 131/131
best time: 1.57
worst time: 4.62

current avg5: 2.91 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 2.27 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 2.72 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 2.56 (σ = 0.52) PB by .01

current avg50: 2.83 (σ = 0.38)
best avg50: 2.76 (σ = 0.41) PB by .01

current avg100: 2.83 (σ = 0.39)
best avg100: 2.82 (σ = 0.40) PB by .04 ties UWR with odder

session avg: 2.86 (σ = 0.39)
session mean: 2.86


----------



## googlebleh (May 15, 2013)

1:54.03 Megaminx PB Single. I'm so glad I spent that time on an average of 12 rather than on doing homework.
*Average of 12: 2:29.86*
2:37.51, 2:35.49, (3:10.38), 2:13.36, 2:35.51, 2:35.32, 2:18.16, 2:55.58, 2:42.45, (1:54.03), 2:23.72, 2:01.50
best mean of 3: 2:06.42
best avg5: 2:22.56


----------



## cuboy63 (May 15, 2013)

5x5
best avg12: 1:23.93 (σ = 3.75) 

times (reset, import):
1:22.33, 1:22.69, 1:20.64, 1:26.85, 1:22.47, 1:19.15, 1:30.70, 1:29.10, 1:16.79, 1:21.64, 1:23.73, 1:37.32


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 5x5
> best avg12: 1:23.93 (σ = 3.75)
> 
> times (reset, import):
> 1:22.33, 1:22.69, 1:20.64, 1:26.85, 1:22.47, 1:19.15, 1:30.70, 1:29.10, 1:16.79, 1:21.64, 1:23.73, 1:37.32



yay. BLD/2x2 plz.


----------



## Iggy (May 15, 2013)

5.90 Clock single, 5th sub 6. Also got a 5.88 last night.


----------



## PianoCube (May 15, 2013)

PB Ao100 and Ao12:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.85
worst time: 25.88

best avg5: 15.98 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 16.76 (σ = 1.43)
current avg100: 18.39 (σ = 1.87)


Spoiler: Times



17.46, 18.39, 21.46, 18.99, 19.37, 17.66, 16.18, 19.74, 23.11, 18.25, 17.47, 15.91, 20.64+, 20.23, 21.50, 20.07, 21.91, 18.45, 19.52, 18.99, 18.74+, 19.85+, 18.99, 15.21, 19.99, 19.17, 15.51, 19.15, 18.84, 18.47, 16.24, 18.90, 20.31, 14.35, 20.43, 20.52, 21.07, 16.73, 18.26, 22.23, 17.60, 21.94, 17.35, 17.51, 18.87, 16.02, 16.06, 17.97, 21.96, 17.81, 18.30, 21.75, 14.22, 15.87, 18.96, 20.53, 18.12, 19.92, 17.90, 15.19, 17.64, 18.00, 15.28, 16.90, 14.31, 18.25, 15.75, 25.58, 14.62, 18.54, 17.46, 20.74, 18.36, 18.64, 18.91, 16.68, 20.07, 16.09, 21.54, 13.85, 23.32+, 16.37, 16.66, 20.98, 20.11, 16.56, 14.37, 18.15, 17.98, 25.88, 15.17, 24.41, 18.47, 17.75, 16.10, 18.25, 17.38, 18.60, 17.55, 15.30


----------



## Bobo (May 15, 2013)

Ao100 3.09


----------



## FinnGamer (May 15, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-5-15
avg of 5: 11.15

Time List:
1. 10.64 D R2 D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 D2 B' D2 F' L' B' U L2 F L2 F' 
2. 11.34 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' R2 F R D B L2 R D' B2 R D2 
3. (10.08) B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U L F' D' F2 U2 R D U2 B2 L 
4. (13.46) L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L F2 R2 D2 L' D' F U L B R D F L2 
5. 11.47 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' U L' U F L R F' D F2 R U2 R'

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-5-15
avg of 12: 12.35

Time List:
1. 13.63 U D R' B2 R' L2 B R L' U B2 D R2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 
2. 13.71 F R2 F U2 B U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F2 D R' F D2 L' D F2 L' F 
3. (15.59) B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F' L2 U' 
4. 11.75 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U L B' L D' U' L2 B' L F' U 
5. 11.57 R2 B U2 F U2 R2 U2 F D2 F R' B D' U2 R B L' R2 D U' R' 
6. 12.07 F L U R B' U B2 R2 B' R' L2 F' B' U2 D2 B U2 L2 F R2 
7. 10.64 D R2 D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 D2 B' D2 F' L' B' U L2 F L2 F' 
8. 11.34 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' R2 F R D B L2 R D' B2 R D2 
9. (10.08) B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U L F' D' F2 U2 R D U2 B2 L 
10. 13.46 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L F2 R2 D2 L' D' F U L B R D F L2 
11. 11.47 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' U L' U F L R F' D F2 R U2 R' 
12. 13.83 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' F2 U' L R2 B2 R F


----------



## KCuber (May 15, 2013)

29.78 4x4 Single PB
F' Rw2 D2 Uw Rw2 D F Fw2 D R2 Fw U2 Uw2 B2 L' R' Uw' L2 Uw U' B2 Fw2 F Uw R Rw' B2 Uw R D' Uw Fw' B2 Rw U B L2 R2 Fw2 Rw 
I had double parity......DOUBLE PARITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrot (May 15, 2013)

46.96 avg5 mega counting 44.xx


----------



## blokpoi (May 15, 2013)

4x4 pb single: 1:04.67


----------



## Julian (May 16, 2013)

7.71	D' R L2 F' D B L2 F R L D2 R2 B2 U F2 R D B' D' U F B D U L'
with Mike on ttw

x2 U2 R' (F B')
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U L' U' L2 U L'
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U y' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U'


----------



## yoshinator (May 16, 2013)

First ever 7x7 solve: 8:12.53


----------



## AJ Blair (May 16, 2013)

Odder said:


> 46.96 avg5 mega counting 44.xx



What in the world...


----------



## blokpoi (May 16, 2013)

1:16.98, 1:21.16, 1:17.10, 1:18.38, 1:27.23, 1:16.36, 1:19.29, 1:18.37, 1:15.29, 1:06.47, 1:10.30, 1:18.90

current avg5: 1:14.65 (σ = 4.07)
best avg5: 1:14.65 (σ = 4.07)

current avg12: 1:17.21 (σ = 2.94)
best avg12: 1:17.21 (σ = 2.94)

4x4, Both pbs.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 16, 2013)

I learned Roux today. Very very fun method.

Roux ao50: 57.53
Sub 1-minute is a lot better that I expected for my first unaided 50 solves. Best singles was ~33 I think.


----------



## yoshinator (May 16, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> First ever 7x7 solve: 8:12.53



7:51.74 is my third solve, this time with an actual computer scramble. wooo below cutoff on 3rd try evaaar.


----------



## Username (May 16, 2013)

Second sub 10 3x3 solve ever: 9.89 (I did OLLCP (the only case I know) and got EPLL skip)


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2013)

27.45 OH PB avg5.


----------



## Carrot (May 16, 2013)

9.86 avg12
10.75 avg100

3x3x3


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2013)

54.64 4x4 PB avg5


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 16, 2013)

3X3 single 6.53 pb

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 16, 2013)

WOO FINALLY! 
49.97 Ao12, 49.65 Ao5, both PB

49.83 (51.57) 51.12 [48.99 51.03 49.59 (47.93) 50.37] 50.80 49.60 50.26 48.14

SUB-50!!!!


----------



## arcio1 (May 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> WOO FINALLY!
> 49.97 Ao12, 49.65 Ao5, both PB
> 
> 49.83 (51.57) 51.12 [48.99 51.03 49.59 (47.93) 50.37] 50.80 49.60 50.26 48.14
> ...


wow, nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> WOO FINALLY!
> 49.97 Ao12, 49.65 Ao5, both PB
> 
> 49.83 (51.57) 51.12 [48.99 51.03 49.59 (47.93) 50.37] 50.80 49.60 50.26 48.14
> ...



Then the 48 avg5 now


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2013)

59.91 4x4 avg12 on TTW yesterday. Second sub 1.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> WOO FINALLY!
> 49.97 Ao12, 49.65 Ao5, both PB
> 
> 49.83 (51.57) 51.12 [48.99 51.03 49.59 (47.93) 50.37] 50.80 49.60 50.26 48.14
> ...



y so consistent


----------



## yoshinator (May 17, 2013)

lolol 6:26.96 7x7 single. Previous PB was 7:37.12 wtffff


----------



## googlebleh (May 17, 2013)

5x5x5 Average of 5: 2:08.16
1. 2:06.52 U l d B2 L b2 D2 r2 u2 B b' f2 r u d F2 d2 l u' U F2 r' d2 U B' F' l B' D' r2 f' L U' l' d L2 b r u2 r f2 D U' B2 L' F2 b2 d D b2 l2 d2 u U F d' D L b' l
2. (2:02.75) U' D' b2 l2 L2 F' B2 u2 f r' d2 r' d2 U2 f L B b F f2 U' u2 L' b2 F l d f r' l' d r2 B U' D' l2 d' R2 L' b2 R r d b2 f l2 b2 L' D' B' L' U r2 d f2 D2 b' F2 R2 r'
3. 2:06.65 r L2 d' D L' D R l r' f' b' u2 l' R2 F2 B2 u2 b F' D f' R' b2 u' L F' u' U2 B' U' D2 F2 D B' D2 f B' F' D u r' f u B' u2 F2 B2 u' U2 b2 F2 u' L F2 d2 L' d2 R U' b'
4. 2:11.32 f2 d' u' L' r' u2 U' b D B F r b' U L' b2 B u' d2 U F' D' r2 B F u2 D R U R' l2 L d2 r2 b2 u2 D l d L F L d' B r' u2 L B' r' R2 u2 r' u' F B L' U' r2 u f
5. (2:15.39) R' U' r D2 B L U R' r' D2 L' f' U' R' r L B2 l2 u' B f2 L U2 B2 b l' d' R2 r' F' d' F d2 f' D' f2 L' u2 U2 B R D b' f2 l' F' r' l2 B2 b2 U r B2 F f2 r' l' F' d D2 

I think that's PB...


----------



## Emily Wang (May 17, 2013)

1:48.52 (first sub 1:50 yesssss)


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2013)

OH PBs
26.65 avg5
30.09 avg12 (so close  )


----------



## RCTACameron (May 17, 2013)

Obviously not UWR or anthing, but still very exciting.   

(1.08), 1.83, 1.72, 1.52, (2.59), 1.44, 1.56, 2.22, 1.55, 1.94, 2.25, 1.61 = 1.76 PB 2x2 average of 12 

After over half a year of not really improving at all, the feeling of breaking this PB is amazing. I was hoping to break my average of 100 PB, but not expecting this. I was getting so nervous, so I'm happy with this. :tu

Edit: Woops forgot scrambles.



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 1.08 F' R' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
2. 1.83 R' U F' R2 F U F2 U F2 R2 U'
3. 1.72 U F2 U R2 U' F U R U F' U'
4. 1.52 U2 R2 U F2 U' F U R' U R' U'
5. 2.59 U' R' F2 R U2 F' U' R2 U' R' U'
6. 1.44 U2 R' U2 F' R U F2 R' U' R2 U'
7. 1.56 U2 R' U R2 U' R' F2 U' F' R' U'
8. 2.22 U2 F2 U F' U' F R2 F U2 R' U'
9. 1.55 U2 F' U' F R' U R' U F2 R' U'
10. 1.94 U2 R' F R' U2 R' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
11. 2.25 F2 R2 F' U F R' U F' U R' U'
12. 1.61 R' U' F R2 F R2 F' R U' F2 U'


----------



## Bobo (May 17, 2013)

Very nice, Cameron


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 17, 2013)

3x3 PB

13.55 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D U2 L2 F' R2 F L'

z2
D2 U' L B2 
U2 y2 R U' R' 
U2 y2 R U2 R' U R' U R
U' R U R' U2 y' R' U R
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' 

X-Cross OLL Skip LOL

Looking back, F2L could have saved a lot of moves and was very inefficient, but then I wouldn't have got that OLL skip


----------



## Kirjava (May 17, 2013)

9.38, 8.94, 9.60, 8.75, 9.59, 8.80, 9.48, (8.61), 9.61, 9.76, 9.62, (9.85) = *9.35* avg12

also 10.14 avg100


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2013)

magic sim 0.62 single


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> magic sim 0.62 single



wtf?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wtf?









0.62 is 24.193548387096774repeating keys per sek


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2013)

5:06.27 4x4 solve!


----------



## yoshinator (May 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5:06.27 4x4 solve!



???


----------



## kcl (May 18, 2013)

I'm sub 18! Or at least, I got sub 18 avg of 100 and I'm sub 18 on almost all averages. Here are the times. 


Spoiler



Average: 17.84
Best: 12.98
Worst: 22.48
Mean: 17.84
Standard Deviation: 1.90

1: 16.95	F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U' F U B R D' F' U R' B2 U'
2: 17.80	R U2 R B2 U2 B2 L D2 R2 D' R' F R' F2 L' B2 D B2 R2 B'
3: 17.85	R L F L B D' L2 U' R' B R2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U'
4: 17.60	U' D2 B' U2 R' L B2 U' B' R' U2 B2 L U2 L B2 L' U2 L2 B2
5: 17.15	U2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' D R D' U R2 U2 R' D L B F
6: 17.77	B2 R' F2 L' R F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R D L B' F L B' D' U L'
7: 19.58	U D2 B' R D F' B' R' D2 B' L U D R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2
8: 16.95	U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L' U2 L B U' R F U L2 F2 R' U'
9: 16.45	F' L2 F2 U' D2 R' B2 U' B U R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 L2 B'
10: 17.25	B2 D2 U2 L R2 B2 R2 B2 R' F R U' F' L2 R D U2 R2 B L
11: (12.98)	L' B R' B' L' F2 U' B D2 L2 B' R2 D L2 B2 U' D R2 U'
12: 15.82	F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' F' R' D' F R F' R' B2 U' R2
13: 16.95	L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 F D2 F' L2 R F2 D' L2 B L' F' L
14: 19.03	D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D' R' F U' R' D' B R2 U' B F2 L2 B
15: 16.75	U2 L2 D' R2 F' L D2 F2 R' D' L' R2 F U' L U
16: 19.33	U' B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L' B R' U' R2 F U2 F2 R D' F'
17: 18.35	U2 F' D2 B D2 B2 L2 F D2 L' B2 D2 B D R B' R2 B D F
18: 16.60	B2 L D' F' B2 U2 R B' U' L U R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 B2
19: 17.03	F' R L2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' B R' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U
20: 17.90	B2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 D' F L D2 F2 L' F2 U' B' D' L' B U
21: 21.13	F' D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B D2 F D' L F' L2 B' D2 R F' D' U B2
22: 17.10	R2 L U D F R D' B' R L B2 U D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U'
23: (22.48)	R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 U B' L B' R' U F2 U' B F2 R2 F U2
24: 16.20	L2 B2 D U2 R2 D' U' F2 U F' U2 B' D' R F2 R' U' B' L' D2
25: 14.32	B' R2 U B L2 B2 L F D L B2 U2 D2 R B2 D2 R L U2
26: 18.20	L2 U2 F2 U L2 D' U' B' D U' F D2 B2 R' F L U R' B2
27: 19.25	R2 D B R U' R F2 U2 L F B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2
28: 17.85	F2 L2 R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U F' L2 U F2 U' L' D' U B'
29: 18.50	L2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D U2 F U R D2 F' R D B' R2
30: 16.95	L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 U' L2 B2 L F U' R' B2 F2 R'
31: 15.47	D2 F2 R2 B D2 B R2 F2 R2 F R' B F2 R' F D2 B' F2 L B'
32: 17.15	F2 U2 L' F2 U' D2 F B D R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 B' R2
33: 14.37	U D2 F' R' F2 B' R2 B2 R2 U' R L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D'
34: 17.55	F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L U B R2 D U' F' D2 L R2 D'
35: 13.82	D2 F' R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 B' R' U2 R2 F D L' B2 D2 F2 R
36: 18.10	U2 L' D F B' D R U D R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F2
37: 18.85	D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F D B' D' R' U L B U2 R2 B2
38: 16.42	R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 D' U' F D F' L B D
39: 21.18	B' U' D2 B' L' U2 L' B2 U F' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2
40: 19.18	L B L D2 L2 U2 F' D2 R D R' B L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F B2
41: 15.90	D U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U F2 R B D L2 R D2 B2 F' R' F
42: 16.32	R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F D' R2 U L' B2 D B' F'
43: 20.43	D2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B D' B L F2 D F2 D B' D B' U'
44: 15.67	L' F2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 B' R' B' R D L D2 L2 F' U B
45: 20.13	F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B L2 B' R U L U2 R' D L' F' R'
46: 16.95	L2 F2 R F2 L' R' B2 F2 R' U' B' U' L' D2 B' F2 L' D L2
47: 20.83	F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B' U2 R D' U' L D' L2 B2 F2
48: 17.65	B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' U L2 U B' U' R' F' L B L2 B U R
49: 15.52	U F2 U F2 L2 F2 D F' U' B2 L F2 R U F R U B'
50: 17.75 F B' R2 L' D' R F' U2 L F2 U B' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F
51: 18.20	B U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' D' B2 R' B R F' U F D F2 D
52: 14.77	U' D L' F B' R' U2 F2 L2 B2 R D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2
53: 18.05	U2 R2 B' L U2 L' D' L' F' R' L B2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 U2
54: 19.78	B2 R2 B' F2 R2 F L2 F' D' B2 U2 L' R' U' B F2 U F' L2 U'
55: 20.00	B' U2 L B' D R2 B R L' F' L' D2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2
56: 20.83	B' D' B' L' U' B' L2 F2 R2 D' R L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2
57: 19.38	B' R D B' L F' R B' D' R2 B' U2 R L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B2
58: 19.73	D2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B L B' F R2 D' R2 B L' B' F
59: 16.75	B L' B2 R2 F2 L D L2 D L B' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U'
60: 16.77	D F2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D U F' D U' R F' D' R2 B' L2
61: 17.27	F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' L' R F' U' R2 U2 B' F2 L U' B
62: 16.17	B2 U2 B U2 L' B' R' B' D F L F L2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2
63: 14.98	U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' F D' L B F' D' U B2 L
64: 14.87	B2 D2 B' L2 B F' U2 B' U B2 D' L F' U R F2 R2 U' R
65: 18.70	D2 B2 F' L2 B F' U2 R2 D' U L' U' R D2 B F L2 R' D'
66: 21.48	R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B U2 R U2 L' F' R' U' L R'
67: 19.78	R2 B2 F L2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' R D L2 B' L' U' R' D R' U2
68: 17.30	U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 U' B2 R D2 L' U'
69: 14.47	U' L2 D F2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L U F' U L B' L2 U R2
70: 21.30	R' L' D F L U B U F' D2 L' F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 L2
71: 17.57	D U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 L' B2 F D2 F' R2 F2 R U L U' F
72: 16.50	D' R' U' B2 D2 F2 B' R D' F L B2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F L2
73: 19.23	L2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 U B' D B' D' B' R U R D U2 L F'
74: 18.65	D2 L2 F D2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F U' B' R' F L F' L2 F' D'
75: 16.45	D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' R' F D L' F' D' B' L' B2
76: 17.80	L2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F' R B2 F L' B' U L F' D L2 F'
77: 18.75	R' B U L' D' F2 U2 R U B' U' R2 L2 F2 L D2 L' D2 L
78: 17.75	B R2 L2 F' L2 D B2 L' U' D2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U2
79: 15.92	D2 R B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R U' R2 F' U2 B L R2 B' F' R2 U'
80: 19.39	U2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' D' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R B L2 B2 F
81: 17.35	B2 F2 D R2 D F2 U2 R D' R' D R' F L B' F' D L2 U'
82: 19.43	D L F2 D B U' L B U2 D L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F R2 F
83: 19.53	L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 D2 R' U' B D2 U' R2 U L' R D' B' U'
84: 21.48	R U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R F2 D2 R2 F D U' B L D' B R' U2 B
85: 16.62	B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 U' L2 U' B U2 R F D' L' D2 U B'
86: 17.42	U D2 R F U' R2 B2 U' R U2 L F2 R2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U2
87: 20.03	L' F' U D2 F' B R2 U B R2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2
88: 17.35	U F' U' R U2 D B' U F' D2 L' U2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2
89: 16.87	F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 U B L2 D' U2 B D F2 R2 B U'
90: 16.97	D2 R2 L F' B2 R2 F R2 F D' L' B2 U B2 U D2 L2 U2
91: 17.82	L U2 R2 B2 U2 L' B' R B F2 L' U' B F D R' B'
92: 15.87	B2 D' F2 D' R2 D F2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L' R U' F' R2 F U
93: 19.88	U R' U' F2 L' B L D R' F R U B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D'
94: 17.02	D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L' F D' F2 D L' F D2 R F' L2
95: 19.53	U2 F' D2 B2 F U2 R2 F U' L2 R D' L2 U2 F' L B D' U
96: 15.32	D2 U F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' D L2 D2 R' D2 B' R2 F2 R D
97: 22.07	B' R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 D' B U L D' B L' R B' R2
98: 19.34	D2 B' U2 F L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' R F' D2 B' L2 B F2
99: 18.75	B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B L F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2
100: 19.03	R U' D2 B' D F B' L F' B2 D L' F2 L B2 R D2 B2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5:06.27 4x4 solve!



feet .?


----------



## Michael Womack (May 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5:06.27 4x4 solve!



OH or BLD?


----------



## Mikel (May 18, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> OH or BLD?



He has sub-1:10 or something OH and is no where close to 5:00 for BLD (hopefully, or else he has had some major improvement!  ). I'd guess feet.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> ???





ben1996123 said:


> feet .?





Michael Womack said:


> OH or BLD?





Mikel said:


> He has sub-1:10 or something OH and is no where close to 5:00 for BLD (hopefully, or else he has had some major improvement!  ). I'd guess feet.



loool I didn't think I'd get that many replies 
It was a normal one with a huge pop (It started with just one small inner flying out, but eventually got to 1/4 of the cube falling apart)...


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2013)

6.57 PB NL single (unless you count super easy X-crosses as not NL).

Video and scramble: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGCze_xkZVw&list=UUxG0uFX5EDc-gVlTVgcSFaw&index=1


----------



## Lchu613 (May 18, 2013)

Was it funny?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2013)

9.53 OH single.
Same as former WR


----------



## Divineskulls (May 18, 2013)

54.17 Mega avg12


Spoiler



50.34	R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
52.90	R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
53.74	R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
55.99	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
59.82+	R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
50.43	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
54.07	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
56.19	R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
54.83	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
57.34	R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
53.40	R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
52.81	R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 18, 2013)

Finally learnt all the PLLs lol


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2013)

3x3, Roux, with a 42mm Zhanchi 

best avg12: 17.95 (σ = 1.05)
16.52, 19.21, 17.97, 17.89, 18.54, (20.12), 18.02, 18.01, (16.45), 16.46, 19.72, 17.20


----------



## ottozing (May 18, 2013)

2x2 OH lol

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.845
worst time: 10.050

current avg5: 6.082 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 4.896 (σ = 1.27)

current avg12: 5.788 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 5.788 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 5.788 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 5.981


----------



## YddEd (May 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2x2 OH lol
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 12/12
> ...


My 2x2 OH is slower than my Roux lol.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 18, 2013)

Did all cube relay. 17:40.1x In this order: 5x5, megaminx, 2 4x4s, Square-1, skewb, rubiks brand 3x3, pyraminx, 2x2 and Zhanchi 3x3. My dads friend came over yesterday and scrambled all of them. So I solved them all.


----------



## etshy (May 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 9.53 OH single.
> Same as former WR



Nicely Done :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (May 18, 2013)

1. 5.40 B U B R B U' R' B b' Pyra BLD lol


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 1. 5.40 B U B R B U' R' B b' Pyra BLD lol



Got 21.51. My first success I think.  Crazy scramble.


----------



## FinnGamer (May 18, 2013)

```
time	ao5	ao12	P.1	P.2	P.3	P.4
1	56.53	-	-	13.62	11.87	13.01	18.03
2	56.39	-	-	14.34	11.52	11.41	19.12
3	58.62	-	-	11.79	9.71	14.62	22.50
4	56.15	-	-	13.33	7.15	19.39	16.28
5	55.54	56.35	-	12.69	9.50	16.69	16.66
6	54.05	56.02	-	12.10	10.61	14.96	16.38
7	55.33	55.67	-	12.38	10.56	12.74	19.65
8	1:00.22	55.67	-	13.58	15.31	12.27	19.05
9	57.60	56.16	-	13.39	10.66	13.24	20.32
10	1:00.29	57.72	-	15.02	15.34	12.47	17.46
11	57.61	58.48	-	13.14	14.92	11.52	18.03
12	51.17	58.48	56.80	12.42	13.07	7.87	17.81
13	59.01	58.07	57.05	16.89	9.78	14.74	17.59
14	55.04	57.22	56.92	15.21	10.70	10.08	19.06
15	56.87	56.51	56.74	19.39	7.73	10.32	19.42
16	53.36	55.09	56.46	15.95	10.88	11.18	15.34
17	1:12.77	56.97	56.94	19.14	13.41	15.40	24.83
18	53.30	55.09	56.86	14.15	10.98	11.46	16.71
19	48.87	54.51	56.45	15.52	5.97	13.59	13.79
20	59.57	55.41	56.38	14.09	9.94	15.12	20.42
21	1:00.19	57.69	56.64	16.53	9.95	9.44	24.27
22	58.79	57.22	56.49	13.02	17.03	9.26	19.48
23	1:03.14	59.52	57.04	21.09	8.96	18.08	15.01
24	59.89	59.88	57.91	15.49	7.66	14.27	22.47
25	1:01.04	1:00.38	58.12	8.90	10.21	18.00	23.94
solve: 25/25
mean: 57.65	14.53	10.94	13.25	18.94
```
Did 4x4 with splits by having a controller bound to space which I pressed with my foot.
Splits are:L 2Center+3edges, Finish Centers+Final Cross edge, Edges, 3x3 part 
Best time by split would have been 
8.90+7.15+7.87+13.79=37.71
Now I know what I'm capable of


----------



## Evan Liu (May 18, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Best time by split would have been
> 8.90 + 7.73 (The 5 was because I accidentally splitted to early)+9.26+13.76 = 38.95
> Now I know what I'm capable of


Wouldn't it be 8.90+7.15+7.87+13.79=37.71?
Interesting way of doing the splits, though!


----------



## FinnGamer (May 18, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Wouldn't it be 8.90+7.15+7.87+13.79=37.71?
> Interesting way of doing the splits, though!


Right I did it manually and I overlooked it, I'll edit it now ty.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 18, 2013)

50.37 megaminx NAR single at Newark H2H.


----------



## etshy (May 18, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 50.37 megaminx NAR single at Newark H2H.



Nice :tu congrats


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 50.37 megaminx NAR single at Newark H2H.



Good job!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

59.xx official mega single


----------



## etshy (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 59.xx official mega single



Sub-1 , YAY !!


----------



## yoinneroid (May 19, 2013)

33.80, 34.80, 33.77, 35.81, 34.98, 32.90, 34.38, 35.50, 40.11, 33.75, (40.90), (32.33) = 34.98
It's been a while since I got a decent average


----------



## Julian (May 19, 2013)

Official 8.43  fullstep, 2-move cross, Pi, J-perm.

Also, 5.50 official pyra average with a 4.1x single.


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2013)

19.52 OH PB single on TTW 

Also got this earlier:

best time: 22.78
worst time: 58.46

current avg5: 43.81 (σ = 13.26)
best avg5: 27.70 (σ = 1.14)

current avg12: 34.89 (σ = 9.32)
best avg12: 28.67 (σ = 2.33)

session avg: 30.82 (σ = 3.94)
session mean: 31.15

My first sub 30 avg12.  Doing well for OH today.

Edit: 26.20 PB avg5.


----------



## 5BLD (May 19, 2013)

PB avg100: 7.00
*6.62 avg12*

7.00, 6.26, 7.47, 7.81, 7.10, 7.38, 7.53, 6.40, 6.73, 7.43, 7.38, 6.73, 6.86, (8.13), 7.20, (5.18), 6.66, 6.91, 7.10, 7.70, 7.42, 6.34, 5.82, 7.79, 7.19, 6.98, 6.83, 7.06, 7.02, 7.47, 7.27, 6.65, 7.66, (5.64), 7.82, (5.82), 7.34, *6.55, (5.79), 6.58, 6.87, 6.07, 7.01, 7.08, 7.81, 7.49, 5.83, 6.78, 5.91*, (8.85), 7.39, 6.97, 6.44, 7.24, 6.73, 7.52, 5.98, 7.66, 7.39, 7.02, 6.04, 6.45, 6.82, 7.24, (8.56), 7.33, 7.54, 7.43, 6.36, (8.62), 7.07, 6.67, 7.01, 7.38, 6.67, 7.56, 7.62, 7.08, 7.42, (5.57), 7.14, 7.50, 6.86, 7.08, 5.98, 6.51, 7.45, 6.22, (8.24), 6.70, 7.70, 7.58, 6.91, 7.01, 7.64, 6.74, 6.96, 6.75, 7.11, 5.94


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> PB avg100: 7.00
> *6.62 avg12*
> 
> 7.00, 6.26, 7.47, 7.81, 7.10, 7.38, 7.53, 6.40, 6.73, 7.43, 7.38, 6.73, 6.86, (8.13), 7.20, (5.18), 6.66, 6.91, 7.10, 7.70, 7.42, 6.34, 5.82, 7.79, 7.19, 6.98, 6.83, 7.06, 7.02, 7.47, 7.27, 6.65, 7.66, (5.64), 7.82, (5.82), 7.34, *6.55, (5.79), 6.58, 6.87, 6.07, 7.01, 7.08, 7.81, 7.49, 5.83, 6.78, 5.91*, (8.85), 7.39, 6.97, 6.44, 7.24, 6.73, 7.52, 5.98, 7.66, 7.39, 7.02, 6.04, 6.45, 6.82, 7.24, (8.56), 7.33, 7.54, 7.43, 6.36, (8.62), 7.07, 6.67, 7.01, 7.38, 6.67, 7.56, 7.62, 7.08, 7.42, (5.57), 7.14, 7.50, 6.86, 7.08, 5.98, 6.51, 7.45, 6.22, (8.24), 6.70, 7.70, 7.58, 6.91, 7.01, 7.64, 6.74, 6.96, 6.75, 7.11, 5.94



wat


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> PB avg100: 7.00
> *6.62 avg12*
> 
> 7.00, 6.26, 7.47, 7.81, 7.10, 7.38, 7.53, 6.40, 6.73, 7.43, 7.38, 6.73, 6.86, (8.13), 7.20, (5.18), 6.66, 6.91, 7.10, 7.70, 7.42, 6.34, 5.82, 7.79, 7.19, 6.98, 6.83, 7.06, 7.02, 7.47, 7.27, 6.65, 7.66, (5.64), 7.82, (5.82), 7.34, *6.55, (5.79), 6.58, 6.87, 6.07, 7.01, 7.08, 7.81, 7.49, 5.83, 6.78, 5.91*, (8.85), 7.39, 6.97, 6.44, 7.24, 6.73, 7.52, 5.98, 7.66, 7.39, 7.02, 6.04, 6.45, 6.82, 7.24, (8.56), 7.33, 7.54, 7.43, 6.36, (8.62), 7.07, 6.67, 7.01, 7.38, 6.67, 7.56, 7.62, 7.08, 7.42, (5.57), 7.14, 7.50, 6.86, 7.08, 5.98, 6.51, 7.45, 6.22, (8.24), 6.70, 7.70, 7.58, 6.91, 7.01, 7.64, 6.74, 6.96, 6.75, 7.11, 5.94



Whhatt.


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> PB avg100: 7.00
> *6.62 avg12*
> 
> 7.00, 6.26, 7.47, 7.81, 7.10, 7.38, 7.53, 6.40, 6.73, 7.43, 7.38, 6.73, 6.86, (8.13), 7.20, (5.18), 6.66, 6.91, 7.10, 7.70, 7.42, 6.34, 5.82, 7.79, 7.19, 6.98, 6.83, 7.06, 7.02, 7.47, 7.27, 6.65, 7.66, (5.64), 7.82, (5.82), 7.34, *6.55, (5.79), 6.58, 6.87, 6.07, 7.01, 7.08, 7.81, 7.49, 5.83, 6.78, 5.91*, (8.85), 7.39, 6.97, 6.44, 7.24, 6.73, 7.52, 5.98, 7.66, 7.39, 7.02, 6.04, 6.45, 6.82, 7.24, (8.56), 7.33, 7.54, 7.43, 6.36, (8.62), 7.07, 6.67, 7.01, 7.38, 6.67, 7.56, 7.62, 7.08, 7.42, (5.57), 7.14, 7.50, 6.86, 7.08, 5.98, 6.51, 7.45, 6.22, (8.24), 6.70, 7.70, 7.58, 6.91, 7.01, 7.64, 6.74, 6.96, 6.75, 7.11, 5.94



wat


----------



## stevecho816 (May 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> PB avg100: 7.00
> *6.62 avg12*
> 
> 7.00, 6.26, 7.47, 7.81, 7.10, 7.38, 7.53, 6.40, 6.73, 7.43, 7.38, 6.73, 6.86, (8.13), 7.20, (5.18), 6.66, 6.91, 7.10, 7.70, 7.42, 6.34, 5.82, 7.79, 7.19, 6.98, 6.83, 7.06, 7.02, 7.47, 7.27, 6.65, 7.66, (5.64), 7.82, (5.82), 7.34, *6.55, (5.79), 6.58, 6.87, 6.07, 7.01, 7.08, 7.81, 7.49, 5.83, 6.78, 5.91*, (8.85), 7.39, 6.97, 6.44, 7.24, 6.73, 7.52, 5.98, 7.66, 7.39, 7.02, 6.04, 6.45, 6.82, 7.24, (8.56), 7.33, 7.54, 7.43, 6.36, (8.62), 7.07, 6.67, 7.01, 7.38, 6.67, 7.56, 7.62, 7.08, 7.42, (5.57), 7.14, 7.50, 6.86, 7.08, 5.98, 6.51, 7.45, 6.22, (8.24), 6.70, 7.70, 7.58, 6.91, 7.01, 7.64, 6.74, 6.96, 6.75, 7.11, 5.94



I don't think there were any 9s


----------



## scottishcuber (May 19, 2013)

wtf


----------



## aznanimedude (May 19, 2013)

Ummmmmmm


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

41.51, 40.67, (48.35), 42.17, 41.27, 38.78, 39.91, (37.50), 41.67, 40.71, 41.23, 41.50 = *40.94* 4x4 avg12
not PB


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

4 cube factory solve by myself avg 5: 1:29.27, (1:30.06), 1:29.48, 1:27.50, (1:25.96)


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

2:34.43 6x6 PB single
sub-1 centers 

3rd sub-3. My others are 2:38.xx and 2:41.xx


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 2:34.43 6x6 PB single
> sub-1 centers
> 
> *3rd sub-3. My others are 2:38.xx and 2:41.xx *



How? I have had sub 2:55 averages but never a sub 2:40.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

emolover said:


> How? I have had sub 2:55 averages but never a sub 2:40.



I am extremely inconsistent at 6x6.


----------



## Renslay (May 19, 2013)

I just did a 11.91 non lucky single on 3x3x3. The interesting thing is that sub12 is rare for me, and here the start was pretty aweful. I was rather surpired at the end.


----------



## already1329 (May 19, 2013)

Roux OH sub-30 Ao5. My PB with ZZ is 29.16.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

already1329 said:


> Roux OH sub-30 Ao5. My PB with ZZ is 29.16.



Stick with roux 

My accomplishment:






PB single is 34.45


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

*4x4:*

best avg5: *37.94* PB
best avg12: *39.78* PB

37.43, 40.36, (49.12), (35.01), 47.16, 42.65, 35.92, 37.26, 40.40, 37.90, 38.67, 40.08


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *4x4:*
> 
> best avg5: *37.94* PB
> best avg12: *39.78* PB
> ...



Nice' The worst solve there (49) is about the same as my PB single


----------



## already1329 (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Stick with roux



I'm definitely switching now. 28.10 PB Ao5 and 22.28 PB single.


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> PB avg100: 7.00
> *6.62 avg12*
> 
> 7.00, 6.26, 7.47, 7.81, 7.10, 7.38, 7.53, 6.40, 6.73, 7.43, 7.38, 6.73, 6.86, (8.13), 7.20, (5.18), 6.66, 6.91, 7.10, 7.70, 7.42, 6.34, 5.82, 7.79, 7.19, 6.98, 6.83, 7.06, 7.02, 7.47, 7.27, 6.65, 7.66, (5.64), 7.82, (5.82), 7.34, *6.55, (5.79), 6.58, 6.87, 6.07, 7.01, 7.08, 7.81, 7.49, 5.83, 6.78, 5.91*, (8.85), 7.39, 6.97, 6.44, 7.24, 6.73, 7.52, 5.98, 7.66, 7.39, 7.02, 6.04, 6.45, 6.82, 7.24, (8.56), 7.33, 7.54, 7.43, 6.36, (8.62), 7.07, 6.67, 7.01, 7.38, 6.67, 7.56, 7.62, 7.08, 7.42, (5.57), 7.14, 7.50, 6.86, 7.08, 5.98, 6.51, 7.45, 6.22, (8.24), 6.70, 7.70, 7.58, 6.91, 7.01, 7.64, 6.74, 6.96, 6.75, 7.11, 5.94


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> PB avg100: 7.00
> *6.62 avg12*
> 
> 7.00, 6.26, 7.47, 7.81, 7.10, 7.38, 7.53, 6.40, 6.73, 7.43, 7.38, 6.73, 6.86, (8.13), 7.20, (5.18), 6.66, 6.91, 7.10, 7.70, 7.42, 6.34, 5.82, 7.79, 7.19, 6.98, 6.83, 7.06, 7.02, 7.47, 7.27, 6.65, 7.66, (5.64), 7.82, (5.82), 7.34, *6.55, (5.79), 6.58, 6.87, 6.07, 7.01, 7.08, 7.81, 7.49, 5.83, 6.78, 5.91*, (8.85), 7.39, 6.97, 6.44, 7.24, 6.73, 7.52, 5.98, 7.66, 7.39, 7.02, 6.04, 6.45, 6.82, 7.24, (8.56), 7.33, 7.54, 7.43, 6.36, (8.62), 7.07, 6.67, 7.01, 7.38, 6.67, 7.56, 7.62, 7.08, 7.42, (5.57), 7.14, 7.50, 6.86, 7.08, 5.98, 6.51, 7.45, 6.22, (8.24), 6.70, 7.70, 7.58, 6.91, 7.01, 7.64, 6.74, 6.96, 6.75, 7.11, 5.94



Wat...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> I don't think there were any 9s



he got an avg100 with no sup 8s before


----------



## uniacto (May 19, 2013)

Average of 5: 12.95
1. 12.66 
2. (12.22) 
3. 13.31 
4. (16.50) 
5. 12.87


----------



## googlebleh (May 19, 2013)

3x3x3 12.68 Mean of 100
I guess I'm sub13 now...but I don't feel like it because PPT gave really lucky scrambles. Lotsa skips and only like 5-8 Gc perms.

Moar PBs:
Mean of 3: 10.65
Average of 5: 11.14
Average of 12: 11.90


----------



## 5BLD (May 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> he got an avg100 with no sup 8s before



Lel i can barely do that now, just getting lots of fast solves with some slow aswerr...
Also, yay for using silver stickers


----------



## ottozing (May 20, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Lel i can barely do that now, just getting lots of fast solves with some slow aswerr...
> Also, yay for using silver stickers



Silver stickers? On what side?


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2013)

Feet PBs

number of times: 6/6
best time: 2:21.19
worst time: 3:14.78

current mo3: 3:05.47 (σ = 11.57)
best mo3: 2:43.92 (σ = 24.05)

current avg5: 2:54.37 (σ = 13.91)
best avg5: 2:54.37 (σ = 13.91)

session avg: 2:58.51 (σ = 14.06)
session mean: 2:55.00

Massive improvement since the last time I timed myself.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 20, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Lel i can barely do that now, just getting lots of fast solves with some slow aswerr...
> Also, yay for using silver stickers



dont forget sandpaper stickers too !


----------



## XTowncuber (May 20, 2013)

3x3 2Gen. lol that last scramble.
Average of 5: 3.61
1. 3.82 R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R' U' R2 
2. 3.85 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' 
3. (4.78) R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R U R U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 
4. 3.16 R U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R 
5. (1.03) R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2013)

3x3 2GLL (including recog). 3/5 are sunes 

Average of 5: 1.49
1. 1.23 U2 F U2 F' U' F U' F'
2. (2.99) D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 D' B' D F2 L2 U' F
3. 2.06 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F' U B2 U' B2 F U'
4. (1.13) U2 L U2 L' U' L U' L'
5. 1.18 L' U' L U R' L F2 L' F2 R U2


----------



## PianoCube (May 20, 2013)

I was doing quite bad with almost more sup 20 than sub 20 solves. Then I decided to go "serious mode" with slightly slower tps during f2l and being much more focused on look ahead. The result was 31 consecutive sub 20 solves with a mean of 17.01. The 12 first of them were 0.01 slower than PB ao12.

Seems like all I need to get sub 18 is a bit more focus than earlier.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 20, 2013)

JUST GOT SUB-30!!! YES!!!!
29.72 SECONDS!

lol overreaction much


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 20, 2013)

justin house best house

Average of 12: 8.81
1. 8.70 B2 D' R' F' R L' D' B' U' R' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 L' U2 
2. 9.57 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R U' L2 B F U' B D F' R 
3. 8.53 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R' U B D' F2 L D' R U' B' 
4. 8.92 D' L U L' B2 U F L' B' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D' F2 L2 U' D2 
5. 8.17 B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 R' B' L' 
6. 7.98 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 R' F D' L2 U R F' D F U2 R' 
7. 9.70 R' L2 U' F2 D' B' R' L' F' R' D2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 
8. 8.77 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L U F' D' R' F D' R2 D' U2 
9. (7.94) R2 U2 B2 D' F' L2 B L' F2 U F2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 
10. 8.83 F D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B U R B' F2 U2 
11. (9.85) F2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F' D L2 R' B2 L' F R 
12. 8.93 F2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U' R' U' F R' U' R2 U L' F2 R' 

9.71 avg100


Spoiler



8.67, 9.60, 8.88, (7.01), 10.51, 9.18, 10.89, 9.88, 9.43, 9.52, 8.71, 9.81, 8.83, 9.16, (12.95), 10.34, 8.53, 9.23, 10.47, 8.12, 10.91, 8.14, (7.48), 10.59, (12.80), 10.77, 11.75, 10.05, 8.85, 8.45, 9.15, 11.47, 12.52, 10.87, 11.96, 10.49, 9.37, 11.23, 9.06, 10.82, 10.03, 12.03, 9.76, 8.70, 9.57, 8.53, 8.92, 8.17, 7.98, 9.70, 8.77, 7.94, 8.83, 9.85, 8.93, 9.31, 11.52, (17.24), 8.66, 10.55, 9.73, 9.10, 9.39, 11.35, 10.47, 10.97, (7.36), 8.52, (13.18), 11.37, 11.03, (7.29), 8.86, 9.89, 10.08, 9.46, 12.53, 10.47, 9.20, 9.64, 10.04, 9.71, 8.99, 9.91, 8.98, 10.60, 9.52, 8.65, 8.64, 9.79, 8.15, 9.11, (14.99), 8.67, 9.60, 10.02, (7.44), 9.40, 9.23, 8.68



1. 6.04 F' L2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 B U B2 F2 D2 R' F' L U' F' U2


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> justin house best house
> 
> Average of 12: 8.81
> 1. 8.70 B2 D' R' F' R L' D' B' U' R' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 L' U2
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Silver stickers? On what side?



All of them.


----------



## Escher (May 20, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> justin house best house



Yes it is, I miss it


----------



## XTowncuber (May 20, 2013)

9.19, 9.18, 7.04, 7.95, 8.90, 9.42, 8.39, 9.32, 9.59, 8.80, 8.44, 8.37= 8.80 PB Ao12. No sup 10s.


----------



## JustinJ (May 20, 2013)

Escher said:


> Yes it is, I miss it



 you're welcome any time


----------



## antoineccantin (May 21, 2013)

2:58.26 first 2:5x 6x6 solve 

edit:

best mo3: 2:55.62 PB
best avg5: 3:00.27 PB

3:06.53, (3:33.85), 2:58.26, (2:52.60), 2:56.01


----------



## uniacto (May 21, 2013)

So close to sub 15!




Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.08
1. 13.26 
2. 15.05 
3. (12.13) 
4. 15.03 
5. 13.35 
6. 16.72 
7. 13.66 
8. (18.97) 
9. 15.47 
10. 15.49 
11. 14.76 
12. (11.87) 
13. 13.83 
14. 15.81 
15. 16.86 
16. 14.41 
17. 14.92 
18. 15.42 
19. 16.00 
20. 16.06 
21. 15.91 
22. 14.66 
23. 14.58 
24. 14.06 
25. 12.66 
26. (12.22) 
27. 13.31 
28. 16.50 
29. 12.87 
30. 14.98 
31. 16.09 
32. 14.51 
33. 13.14 
34. 14.10 
35. 15.70 
36. 13.85 
37. 15.70 
38. 13.25 
39. 17.52 
40. 16.62 
41. 16.54 
42. 15.90 
43. 15.24 
44. 14.26 
45. 15.31 
46. (19.48) 
47. 13.98 
48. 16.47 
49. 15.34 
50. 16.26 
51. (11.86) 
52. 15.76 
53. 13.47 
54. 15.64 
55. 14.43 
56. 16.08 
57. 15.82 
58. 16.79 
59. 14.47 
60. 13.94 
61. 17.58 
62. 14.62 
63. 13.74 
64. 15.99 
65. 14.74 
66. 15.61 
67. 16.42 
68. 14.23 
69. 15.84 
70. 14.98 
71. 17.54 
72. 15.98 
73. 14.18 
74. 12.71 
75. (18.34) 
76. 17.21 
77. 16.50 
78. (18.16) 
79. 13.81 
80. 17.75 
81. 14.42 
82. 17.37 
83. 14.93 
84. (12.61) 
85. (18.31) 
86. 16.21 
87. 12.94 
88. 17.68 
89. 14.07 
90. 13.89 
91. 14.83 
92. 14.33 
93. 13.07 
94. 14.58 
95. 13.93 
96. 15.23 
97. 16.88 
98. 14.61 
99. 13.53 
100. 13.71


----------



## Iggy (May 21, 2013)

Got my first ever PLL skip on megaminx. Time was 1:35.33.


----------



## YddEd (May 21, 2013)

Finally bothered to learn the 2 PLL parity cases.
Still learning OLL parity.


----------



## Shortshrimp (May 21, 2013)

15.77 personal best on the 3x3, done on a bus trip!


----------



## Iggy (May 21, 2013)

1:19.43 Mega single, 2nd sub 1:20. And I don't even have a sub 1:35 avg5. :O

Edit:
1:35.05 PB avg5
1:41.33 PB avg12

Still very inconsistent. :/


----------



## blokpoi (May 21, 2013)

16.72 pb average of 12:

16.83, 14.73, 17.29, 17.85, 15.25, 15.68, 16.49, 15.95, 17.23, 21.46, 17.35, 17.32

Huzzah sub-17!


----------



## etshy (May 21, 2013)

3x3 Average of 5: *21.86* 
1. (26.00) L2 B2 L2 U F2 D R2 D B2 R2 F D B R2 F2 D' F' L D2 U 
2. 21.24 U F2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F' U B U2 B L' B' L' D R2 
3. 23.00 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D B' D R B2 L B2 R2 D2 F 
4. (20.60) L' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 D' L U' B' L U2 F L' U' 
5. 21.34 L2 U' D' B R L F U L F2 B L2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 21, 2013)

3x3 Roux Ao50: 39.68

Sub-40 
And I don't even know any CMLL yet. I'm not sure if I am going to learn it at all. There is a large amount of algs in it, but I don't think I am going to become a full-time roux solver so the possible gain versus the amount of work needed just isn't substantial enough. :/


----------



## Divineskulls (May 21, 2013)

7x7
Best time: 4:44.15

Best average of 5: 5:04.91
1-5 - 5:15.86 (4:44.15) 5:07.47 4:51.40 (5:30.21)

4:54.34 mo3, all PBs


----------



## pipkiksass (May 22, 2013)

3x3 Ao50 25.76 - pb Ao50 by more than a second! 



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-22-2013 00:04:07

Cubes Solved: 48/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 25.76
Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 19.27
Worst Time: 31.36
Individual Times:
1.	24.42	D' U' L2 U' L R' D F L R' F D' U2 L2 B2 F D2 L R2 B F' U L' R2 D
2.	26.64	B' L2 U' R' F2 R F2 D F R2 D2 B' F' D2 B' F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 L' R' U2
3.	21.55	L' D2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B F' L' R2 D F2 R2 B' F D R' D' U' L2 R' D2 L R
4.	29.74	R' F2 L2 B R' B' D U2 L' R' U' L R' D U F R D' U R' D2 B2 L2 B U2
5.	24.39	F U B2 U' B2 R B D' U2 R' D2 B F L2 R F' L U F U2 F' R D U' F2
6.	30.56	L2 F D2 U F2 L' U2 F2 L' B F2 D U' L2 F' L2 R U' L2 D U2 L' U' L R2
7.	25.34	D' B2 D' L R D' B' D U' L2 R' D U2 R2 B F2 L2 R' F L2 R' D' F2 R B
8.	29.48	B2 F2 U2 B2 F' D L R D' U B2 F' L2 F U B2 U L' R' D2 B F D' F' R
9.	24.56	B D' U' L2 R' D2 U' L' B' R2 D U2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 R2 F U' F2 D2 U R
10.	28.82	F D2 U2 B2 F' D' L' R B2 D2 U B L2 R D' B R' F' R' F R' U2 B2 F2 D
11.	23.76	D2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 F D L' D U' L2 R B2 R' B2 D B2 R2 B' F R D2 U2 B
12.	28.98	B' L' R' D U' B' L' U' B' F L R' U2 L' D' R2 B R2 U2 B R' F2 U R2 U2
13.	25.80	R B F L B' R' B2 D2 U' L R' B F L2 R2 U B2 L' U' L' B D U' B L2
14.	25.07	F2 R' D2 U' F L' R' F' D2 B L2 D' U2 B L R2 D2 L' B2 D U' F2 D B2 F
15.	25.78	D2 U' R' D2 U' B2 F L2 R2 D2 U' F R2 B F' D' B' F L2 D U2 B' R D' L
16.	28.13	L2 R B' L' B2 F' L' D' U B2 F2 L' R' U R' U2 L B R B2 F' U2 R2 B2 F2
17.	24.70	D2 L' D L R' B' F L R F2 L2 D2 U2 L' B F R F' R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 U
18.	22.24	L' D' L' R D2 R2 U B' D2 F2 R2 U' L' B' L' B F' L2 R F2 L2 R2 B2 L' U
19.	19.27	D2 U F D' B' D B L R B' F2 R' D U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 B' R2 D' U
20.	25.55	L' B F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D U' L' R2 D2 B U' L R' U B' F' R2 U L' R' F2 D'
21.	27.05	L' B' L R' U' L' R2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' R F2 D' U B2 F' L2 R F' D
22.	28.76	L' B' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D U' R' D U' L2 R' B D' U R' D' F D B L B F2
23.	DNF	L' U2 L' R2 B' F' L2 R' F D' U B' D2 F' D U' R' B' F' L2 R2 U L' R' D'
24.	26.26	R D F2 R' D2 L R B2 F L' B F2 D2 U R' B' L' D' B2 R' U2 F' R' F U2
25.	24.80	L2 R' B F' L2 R2 U2 L R' F2 L2 R' B' D' U' L' U L R2 D' B' L2 D' U R
26.	31.36	U F D2 U2 L B U' L U2 L' B F2 L' D' F2 D' B2 U2 F' D' B F' D' L F
27.	22.74	L' R U B F' D U2 B L' B2 L' B2 D2 U' F2 D B2 F D2 U' L2 R' D L F
28.	26.08	B2 F' L F' D2 U' L U2 L U2 B' F' R B' R' B' U R2 D2 L' D B F2 R' B'
29.	26.26	R' D' U2 B2 D' U R2 F2 D L' D' F U' R' D L B L R U B F' R2 F2 R
30.	23.17	U' B' D' U2 L' D2 L' R2 B' F' U2 B2 F R2 B2 F2 L D' B F' D' U R2 U' F2
31.	26.05	B F' D2 U2 B D2 R2 B' R' D2 U' B L' R U2 B F2 R D L' F D2 L2 R2 D
32.	24.99	L' R2 B' R F' U B' F L' R2 D2 B' L2 U B2 F D U L R D U F' L' R'
33.	27.13	R2 B F2 R' D' U2 L2 R D2 F2 D B F2 R2 B F' D' U2 L' R2 B' D2 U B F2
34.	27.17	L' R' D' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' B2 R2 B2 L' R2 B' F2 U2 L' R B2 F2 D' U2 B'
35.	24.01	F' U R F' L2 U' L2 R' D2 U B F2 R' D F2 L' B F L2 D U2 B R' D U'
36.	23.80	B U B' F' R' D' L2 D U L' R2 F' U' L2 D U' L' D B L R2 D U' R B
37.	30.38	D U' B2 F2 D2 F' L' B L' D2 B2 F L B2 F' U R U2 R' D' B2 L2 B' F2 R'
38.	22.41	B' U B' F' R U B' L' D' F' D U F2 U2 L' D B2 F2 D U2 L' F' L2 B' F2
39.	25.42	R' B' F' L2 R' D' B' F L B2 F' L' F2 D L2 R B2 D2 B' F L2 B U B D'
40.	24.97	R2 B' F R2 D F L' U' L F' L2 R' B D B' F2 D' U R2 B R2 U' B' L B2
41.	25.50	U' B F2 D2 L' R' F2 D' U' R' U F' D' U R2 U' F2 U' L F U L' R U' R
42.	25.44	L2 B2 U' R D' B' D' U' F' L' B' L R' F R D' R2 U' B F' D2 U' L' D U'
43.	27.31	B' L R B2 F2 D U2 B' F2 R2 B D2 U' R' B2 F' U' R2 F2 D F' U2 L' B2 R'
44.	27.82	D2 B F' D L R B' F2 R2 F U2 R' U2 L' B' L' B' F2 L D U B2 F D2 U2
45.	26.14	R2 B D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B F2 L U L2 R' B2 D2 R U B F2 U B' F'
46.	28.13	U2 R D' B L F R' F2 D2 F2 D' U2 L' R U F D U' L2 D' B2 F' U2 L2 F2
47.	23.21	D' U F' R D' U L R D2 R D' U B2 L' D' U2 R' D R' U F2 L D2 U' F
48.	21.11	F2 D L2 R' B F2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 D U' L2 D' L2 B' R' F D2 U L2 R' F' D
49.	DNF	D' R' B D' U' B2 L R U2 L U2 B' L2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' U L2 R D2 U' L' U
50.	24.08	U' B L2 R U2 F' L' R2 B2 F R' B2 F L R B' D F' R F R2 B2 D' U2 R2



I haven't done many timed solves recently, which helps - I was expecting to smash my pb. I've not got much faster, just more consistent. I still mess up F2L insertions and OLLs occasionally, but less often.


----------



## Himandthatguy (May 22, 2013)

First megaminx solve: 5:15.08

Pretty good considering it was my first time.


----------



## Iggy (May 22, 2013)

Just for fun, I decided to do an OH avg100 and broke my PB avg5 and avg12. Surprisingly the avg100 was sub 30. 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 21.05
worst time: 43.19

current avg5: 30.59 (σ = 1.97)
best avg5: 25.76 (σ = 1.32)

current avg12: 30.83 (σ = 3.03)
best avg12: 27.19 (σ = 1.97)

current avg50: 29.42 (σ = 3.96)
best avg50: 28.80 (σ = 3.00)

current avg100: 29.42 (σ = 3.49)
best avg100: 29.42 (σ = 3.49)

session avg: 29.42 (σ = 3.49)
session mean: 29.58


----------



## already1329 (May 22, 2013)

25.19 OH average of 5.

edit: 20.86 single, 24.80 average of 5.


----------



## KongShou (May 22, 2013)

5BLD said:


> PB avg100: 7.00
> *6.62 avg12*
> 
> 7.00, 6.26, 7.47, 7.81, 7.10, 7.38, 7.53, 6.40, 6.73, 7.43, 7.38, 6.73, 6.86, (8.13), 7.20, (5.18), 6.66, 6.91, 7.10, 7.70, 7.42, 6.34, 5.82, 7.79, 7.19, 6.98, 6.83, 7.06, 7.02, 7.47, 7.27, 6.65, 7.66, (5.64), 7.82, (5.82), 7.34, *6.55, (5.79), 6.58, 6.87, 6.07, 7.01, 7.08, 7.81, 7.49, 5.83, 6.78, 5.91*, (8.85), 7.39, 6.97, 6.44, 7.24, 6.73, 7.52, 5.98, 7.66, 7.39, 7.02, 6.04, 6.45, 6.82, 7.24, (8.56), 7.33, 7.54, 7.43, 6.36, (8.62), 7.07, 6.67, 7.01, 7.38, 6.67, 7.56, 7.62, 7.08, 7.42, (5.57), 7.14, 7.50, 6.86, 7.08, 5.98, 6.51, 7.45, 6.22, (8.24), 6.70, 7.70, 7.58, 6.91, 7.01, 7.64, 6.74, 6.96, 6.75, 7.11, 5.94



Bit late but wat


----------



## Ickathu (May 22, 2013)

Sub 20 average of 100, PB ao12, and PB ao50!!
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.48
worst time: 27.85

current mo3: 19.37 (σ = 3.07)
best mo3: 16.32 (σ = 0.65)

current avg5: 20.19 (σ = 2.36)
best avg5: 16.81 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 20.35 (σ = 2.35)
best avg12: 17.82 (σ = 1.72)

current avg50: 20.05 (σ = 1.93)
best avg50: 19.38 (σ = 2.04)

current avg100: 19.75 (σ = 2.03)
best avg100: 19.75 (σ = 2.03)

session avg: 19.75 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 19.85

19.29, 13.48, 16.56, 19.40, 19.48, 17.55, 21.30, 20.77, 21.44, 16.40, 18.08, 20.14, 17.29, 17.09, 22.04, 20.87, 17.58, 22.39, 20.40, 17.70, 18.19, 22.11, 17.76, 20.20, 27.18, 20.81, 23.49, 22.96, 21.32, 18.49, 21.67, 20.80, 23.86, 21.53, 20.07, 19.37, 17.61, 17.54, 20.69, 17.28, 16.68, 17.28, 19.04, 22.29, 17.38, 24.39, 15.57, 16.64, 16.74, 17.78, 17.04, 19.55, 26.05, 19.32, 20.05, 20.65, 18.63, 20.40, 16.43, 18.59, 21.91, 17.07, 21.86, 19.17, 20.04, 18.42, 18.75, 17.50, 19.70, 18.31, 23.16, 19.35, 22.03, 20.15, 22.76, 23.78, 19.13, 19.71, 22.97, 17.15, 19.43, 20.59, 18.96, 23.00, 23.76, 20.09, 19.56, 15.76, 17.57, 21.76, 18.49, 23.02, 27.85, 16.77, 21.87, 22.64, 20.00, 17.94, 22.89, 17.27


So happy right now that it's sub20.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 22, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Just for fun, I decided to do an OH avg100 and broke my PB avg5 and avg12. Surprisingly the avg100 was sub 30.
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 21.05
> ...


When you're slow, you'll always break PBs in an avg100


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2013)

2:00.35 5x5 PB avg5, so close.


----------



## leonparfitt (May 23, 2013)

*3x3 *
PB average of 5, First sub-12 !

*Average of 5: 11.70*
1. (10.41) R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D U' L' B2 F2 R' B2 U' F R' F' D' 
2. (13.78) F2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 F D R2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 U' 
3. 11.62 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R U B' R D' U2 F L R2 D' B' 
4. 11.72 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 B R2 B L2 B' F' R U' L2 B U' L' D' F2 U' 
5. 11.75 R' U2 B R2 U' D' R F U L B' D' F2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2


----------



## Smiles (May 23, 2013)

last night i achieved my 100th sub-10 single!
that's right, i have actually written down the time of every single sub-10 i have ever gotten.
i also recorded the scramble, and if it was lucky, wrote down what kind of lucky (oll/pll skip)
oh and i wrote down the date too LOL.

here are my stats: (/100)
PLL skips: 25
OLL skips: 4
Non-Lucky: 71

# of times a sub-10 was my PB single: 9 (9 is sub-10!)

7.xx: 2
8.xx: 18
9.xx: 80

btw i write down all my PBs in a list (single, ao5, etc), but after a while i decided i should just write down every single sub-10 i get.
it all started on September 9, 2012 when i got my first sub-10: 9.99 (PLL skip). this is most interesting because it was the 9th day of the 9th month.
obviously the next time i got a sub-10 (2 months later) it was another PB. not by much though, 9.94. then 9.09 a week later. my fourth sub-10 (8.72) was another PB, making 4 in a row.
2 months later i got 8.58 (PLL skip), 8.48 (PLL skip), and 8.47 (double x-cross) on the same day. yes, in that order. it broke my PB 3 times in a row.
then 8.03 (NL) and 7.37 (PLL skip) later on.

and a final statistic: the most times i have gotten a sub-10 single in one day is 7 times (april 11). that was the day i broke my PB single 3 times.

im weird.


----------



## arcio1 (May 23, 2013)

At last!
1:09.61 ao5 
Mega


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 23, 2013)

4:00.29 7x7 solve -_-


----------



## kcl (May 23, 2013)

Had a really crappy day so I did an ao12 to let off steam. And look what happened! Almost PB ao12 and a really good ao5 at one point..



Spoiler



Average: 16.71
Best: 13.47
Worst: DNF
Mean: 16.41
Standard Deviation: 1.82

1: 17.90	F2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D B' L' D B2 F' U B L' R2 B2 F' D'
2: 18.10	R L F' L2 U2 F U2 D' R L' D' B2 L2 U D R2 B2 D' B2 L2
3: 14.87	D2 B' U2 B' D2 B U' R B2 F L B' L D L' B2 U F'
4: (DNF)	B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' F2 R2 F D2 R U F U' F U' L' D F L
5: (13.47)	B' R F' R L' B D F D B' U F' R2 L2 U2 B' R2 L2 D2 L2
6: 19.48	U' R2 B' L F' U D L F' L' F2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F U2 D2 F'
7: 14.97	D' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 F D2 U' R U' F L' D2 L R
8: 19.20	L B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F D2 R F' D F2 D B U' R D'
9: 14.62	L2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U' L B2 R' F' L' D U F' L2 F'
10: 15.82	L2 U R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R F2 L2 R2 B U L2 B' U' R' D2
11: 15.57	U L2 D B2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' L' F' D' L' U' F' R' B' F' R2
12: 16.55	F R2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L' F' D R2 B L B U2 R2


----------



## PianoCube (May 23, 2013)

My very first 5x5 Ao5: 6:36.66
Sub 5 is probably easy if I practice some 



Spoiler



5 06:36.11 B' U' R Dw2 Rw Bw2 U' L Bw2 Dw D' Rw2 Uw' L' Lw D2 Bw R' Bw' U' Rw R' Fw Rw U' Dw2 Bw' D2 L2 Lw' Fw2 Bw Lw U' Uw D F2 Bw' Uw2 F' Fw' Dw Fw U L' U L Lw' Uw Fw2 B Lw' Rw' R' F Dw2 D' Lw2 R' D2
4 07:35.04 L2 B' D' B' Lw2 Rw' R' U' B' Lw2 F' Bw' B' Dw' Fw' U' Uw Fw2 Uw B Uw' Dw B Lw F2 U2 D' Lw R2 F2 Fw Lw Dw Lw2 Bw' Lw F' U Bw' Lw2 Rw' Dw' Fw D2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw Uw' Bw' D Lw' Uw2 F2 Fw U' D' Lw Rw' R2 B'
3 05:25.33 F2 U L R' Uw2 B Lw' F2 D2 Lw Rw Fw U Rw' U' Uw2 Dw' L' Lw R' U' D' R U' Uw L' R' Bw L2 D' L' Bw2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw F B U D Lw' Fw Rw Bw R Uw' Dw D B2 R U' Rw2 D2 L Lw' Dw' Bw' U' R D2
2 07:19.66 L' U Lw2 Fw' Bw B' L' Lw Fw2 B Lw Uw' Bw2 D' Rw U' B' U L Uw' D' Lw2 B D2 Bw L' Lw2 Rw Uw' Dw F' B Uw' Dw Bw Dw D2 Fw D2 Fw2 B2 L' Rw B Uw2 Fw U Fw Bw' Dw Fw Rw Bw2 L B2 L' Lw R' U' D2
1 05:54.21 B2 L2 R' Uw' D F2 Uw2 Bw2 U2 Uw Rw' R' F2 B L U Lw F2 Dw Fw' U2 Lw Rw B L' Rw' U Uw' Dw' D Lw' Dw' Lw' F' Lw Dw' Fw U B2 Dw' Rw U Fw' R2 B Lw2 Rw Bw' U2 Uw' L D' F2 L' Lw2 Rw' R F' B U2



I suck at big cubes.
Tomorrow I'll try to solve it blindfolded instead. Probably much more interesting.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 24, 2013)

Just solved the 4x4x6 intuitively for the first time. No tut needed. 
This has been a work in progress over a few days though, because I kept messing up the step where you match up the would-be-6x6x6-outer-centers. I still am not sure how to do that step, I just do (holding the 4x4 sides on top and bottom, and none of these are wide turns.) 2r2 > 2u-or-2u' and/or 2d-or-2d' > 2r2, until the centers are all matched. That step by far takes me the longest. I have yet to find a working pattern for those pieces.


----------



## pipkiksass (May 24, 2013)

So yesterday I did my first timed solves in 12 days, after being on holiday with no internet. I was using my white Zhanchi, which has been my main for about 2 months. Things were going well, so it became an Ao50. No hyper-fast Ao5's or Ao12's, but really consistent, and a PB Ao50 by over a second, from 26.81 to 25.76. 

Now I hadn't used my old Guhong for about 2 months, since I got my Zhanchi. I used to really struggle with it, probably because of my turning accuracy. Today I picked up the Guhong and did another Ao50:

Times 49/50
Best: 19.46 worst: 33.08
Best: Ao5 21.51 (PB by 1.11 seconds, down from 22.62), Best Ao12: 23.53 (PB by .48 seconds, down from 24.01)
Session average 24.96, mean 24.84 (PB by .92 seconds)

So in 2 days I've shaved 1.96 seconds off my Ao50 PB!


----------



## blokpoi (May 24, 2013)

4x4 pb average of 5: 1:07.82

1:04.75, 1:08.59, 1:08.17, 1:39.59, 1:06.69

Yay sub 1:10! Sub 1 here I come!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 24, 2013)

Two consecutive 4x4 PB's. Second was 1:29.38. Other was like 1:36. Double parity on second. On last layer at like 1:10. My first two centers was pretty nice. Last 4 are improving. But first three edges are bad.


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2013)

Just had a crazy 5x5 session. Broke my PB avg5 and avg12

number of times: 19/19
best time: 1:47.96
worst time: 2:11.66

current avg5: 2:04.52 (σ = 2.97)
best avg5: 1:56.63 (σ = 3.51)

current avg12: 2:00.84 (σ = 5.09)
best avg12: 1:59.35 (σ = 4.88)

session avg: 2:01.50 (σ = 5.73)
session mean: 2:01.32

First sub 2 avg5 and avg12.


----------



## googlebleh (May 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 4:00.29 7x7 solve -_-



heh. Whenever that happens to me I always think _"If only I had turned a bit faster on my centers..."_


----------



## Konsta (May 24, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.72
same as pb, but this time without skips


Spoiler



1. 10.84 F2 U2 B' L R2 D R2 B L F2 D2 R L' B' U2 R D U2 R U R' B' D' R' B2 
2. (13.63) R' B' D L F U' D B2 R' L2 D F B D F D' L' D' R B F L U' L2 R2 
3. 10.97 L R' D2 B U' D' F B2 U' L2 D' F' L' R' B' D2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R' D B' 
4. 10.14 D2 B L2 R' U R L U' B' F L U D2 L' F2 U2 L U2 B' D U L2 U' R' D' 
5. 11.42 U' L2 B R' D2 L2 R F L' R B2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' L2 B2 D2 F D2 F' L' D L 
6. (9.32) L' U L2 R D U' L' R' D F D2 U R' B' U D' R' U L B' D R' B' F2 U' 
7. 10.45 F D2 F2 U' B' U D' F2 L' R' U' L D L' U B' F2 D2 U2 F B' L2 D L2 R2 
8. 11.07 L2 D' B' D2 B F R' F' U' D' B2 F2 D B D L D2 R2 U D' B' D F U B' 
9. 10.22 D2 B L2 B2 F' D2 U L F' L2 R B2 R2 L D2 F' L F U F' B D2 F B' U' 
10. 10.42 B D L' U' L' D B2 D2 B U2 L F R' L2 B' U D2 L2 F2 L2 F B R2 L2 D2 
11. 10.57 D U R' D2 U L2 D2 R' L D2 F' U' F' L2 U D' B F L D F' D U2 B2 F' 
12. 11.13 F2 U2 F2 L B U B2 U2 R2 B' D' R2 F' U R' B2 U2 L2 F' R' D B' U2 F D2


----------



## erikoui (May 24, 2013)

I just did a sub-15 with a rubiks brand cube


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 24, 2013)

Solved a mirror blocks. Kid on my bus had it. Did edges then corners.


----------



## arcio1 (May 24, 2013)

Megaaaaa 
1:08.17 ao5
1:09.63 ao12


----------



## Smiles (May 24, 2013)

Konsta said:


> 1. 10.84 F2 U2 B' L R2 D R2 B L F2 D2 R L' B' U2 R D U2 R U R' B' D' R' B2
> 2. (13.63) R' B' D L F U' D B2 R' L2 D F B D F D' L' D' R B F L U' L2 R2
> 3. 10.97 L R' D2 B U' D' F B2 U' L2 D' F' L' R' B' D2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R' D B'
> 4. 10.14 D2 B L2 R' U R L U' B' F L U D2 L' F2 U2 L U2 B' D U L2 U' R' D'
> ...



dat consistency



TheNextFeliks said:


> Solved a mirror blocks. Kid on my bus had it. Did edges then corners.



i actually have one that someone got for me from like hong kong i think.
i never really time any solves
but as for my method i just do 1st layer, 2nd layer, OLL, PLL.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 24, 2013)

3:54 7x7 solve  and 4:11 AO5.

Come at me Steve.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 24, 2013)

New PB Sub-25 24.49


----------



## pipkiksass (May 24, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> New PB Sub-25 24.49



Congrats - always nice to hit a landmark. It's been a long time for me!!!


----------



## stevecho816 (May 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3:54 7x7 solve  and 4:11 AO5.
> 
> Come at me Steve.



Waaat! Great improvement! Few months ago you were sup 5. I can't even dream of getting sub 4


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 25, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Waaat! Great improvement! Few months ago you were sup 5. I can't even dream of getting sub 4



It's hard to imagine that a few months ago I was sup 5 xD

It probably helps that my hands are a lot bigger than yours.


----------



## ottozing (May 25, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.727
worst time: 15.544

current avg5: 10.038 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 9.491 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 10.325 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 10.255 (σ = 0.78)

current avg50: 10.875 (σ = 1.24)
best avg50: 10.678 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 10.774 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 10.774 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 10.774 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 10.850

ao50 and 100 are PB. Finally improving again


----------



## yoshinator (May 25, 2013)

5:33.38 7x7 single, first sub-6


----------



## soup (May 25, 2013)

3x3x3 Ao5: 44.86, 54.59, 53.25, 61.60, 41.31

Average solve time: 51.122 seconds.
's nice to be (consistently) sub-minute now. The pll guide from the wiki was super-useful.


----------



## BigGreen (May 25, 2013)

43.54, 41.03, (50.83), (37.86), 45.98, 39.64, 49.51, 42.32, 39.37, 44.93, 38.83, 40.68 = 42.58

i did it.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 25, 2013)

UWR pyra Ao100, 2.79.


Spoiler



1.80, 1.87, 2.33, 3.27, 2.98, 2.35, 2.41, 2.66, 2.31, 2.81, 3.42, 2.87, 3.71, 2.91, 2.50, 2.22, 3.05, 2.94, 2.61, 1.97, 2.81, 2.73, 3.49, 2.85, 2.97, 2.79, 1.97, 2.67, 3.10, 3.08, 3.62, 2.89, 2.21, 2.42, 2.01, 2.49, 2.60, 2.69, 2.24, 2.79, 2.95, 3.01, 3.03, 3.03, 3.54, 3.00, 2.75, 3.07, 2.14, 3.38, 2.66, 2.59, 3.46, 2.82, 2.04, 2.83, 2.44, 2.53, 2.48, 3.20, 2.70, 2.76, 2.36, 2.20, 2.77, 3.09, 2.92, 2.37, 2.30, 3.35, 2.09, 2.74, 2.71, 3.34, 2.72, 2.54, 3.31, 2.40, 2.86, 2.08, 3.06, 2.76, 2.94, 3.28, 2.75, 3.22, 3.06, 3.85, 3.02, 3.59, 3.31, 3.67, 2.40, 2.65, 2.92, 2.84, 3.75, 2.94, 2.67, 2.60


----------



## mDiPalma (May 25, 2013)

First ever 5x5 'session':

4:09.73, 3:57.57, * 3:32.42*, *3:20.94*, 3:32.88, *3:08.76*, 3:40.65, 3:49.22, 3:14.98, 3:25.09, * 3:00.72*, * 2:57.82*, * 2:50.59*, *2:36.93*

The bolded times are PBs


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 25, 2013)

First legit fmc attempt. Got 16 move f2l. Had pi oll with no swap. But it ruined edge permutation. So I raged and quit. Gonna try zz niss. Want to see how it works.


----------



## stevecho816 (May 25, 2013)

YESSSSS!!!!! Finally 

8.81 average of 12 PB!

1. 9.46 L F U' R' L' F B' L B U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D 
2. 9.64 B D2 R2 B' L2 D R B L' U' R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 
3. (7.42) R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 L R2 D R2 F' D' B2 U B' F2 
4. 9.25 D L2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' D2 U B R' F' R2 B' F 
5. 8.61 L' U F' B R2 U2 B' L2 U' B D2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 R B2 U2 L' 
6. 8.76 B R' L2 U2 D B2 L' U R U2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L 
7. 8.62 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 F' U R B2 U R F D F2 U 
8. 7.58 R2 D2 F R' F' U R2 F L D F U2 R2 F' B L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 
9. (11.21) U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B R' U2 B2 U F' L2 B2 L' R' F2 
10. 9.09 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F R' U R2 F U2 R D2 B2 U' 
11. 8.45 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F' R2 B L B' L' F' U2 R F' U' B F2 
12. 8.61 D' L2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B' L U' R2 B' D F' L2 F


----------



## Lid (May 25, 2013)

some 3x3 ...

avg50: 19.07 (σ = 1.18)


Spoiler



Session average: 19.07
1. 19.64 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 D L' U L' B2 L' U' F' D2 B U' L
2. 18.93 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 R D' B2 D2 B' D L U' F L'
3. 18.20 D R2 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 B2 D L B2 U' L2 B U R U' L2 F' L'
4. 19.22 F' D' F' B' D' L' U' R L2 F R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U
5. 19.74 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 F D2 R2 F R2 U' B' D' L B2 L' R F' U2
6. 18.47 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 B' L2 R2 U2 R U B2 L R2 F' D2 F' D'
7. 20.17 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 L D2 B2 L D L' U L' U' L' R2 F' D2
8. 20.90 D U B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U L2 R' D2 U2 B' F' R' B U' B' R2
9. 19.90 R' B2 D R2 F B R' L' F L2 U2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2
10. 19.12 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L D L' R B2 U' R U B' U2
11. (21.68) U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' U' B2 R B2 L' U' B2 L' D' L U'
12. 17.87 U B2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B L' B L' R D' B2 U L B
13. 16.85 R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B' L' B D R' F2 U B' D2 F'
14. 19.41 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 B U2 F2 L2 U F' R' U'
15. 17.40 L2 F D' B2 D L2 F B' U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L B2 L F2 R
16. 19.24 D F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R U2 F' R F R B2 L F'
17. 18.20 F L2 D2 R U' D' F' D2 L B R B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R
18. 18.57 D' B' U R F' U L F D F' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' B2 R2 D2 B2
19. 18.17 D2 F U2 B' R U R' D2 B' R' D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2
20. 17.53 F2 L2 B U2 F D2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 L R' U' F' L' D B R' U B
21. 18.85 U2 L2 D2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R F2 D2 F L' F2 U B F' R B U
22. 19.11 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U R D R2 F L F2 D2 L' B U'
23. (23.16) B L2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B D' F' R D' B2 R F D' B U' R'
24. 19.28 L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 D F2 L B2 F U B2 U2 L R2 D2
25. 21.45 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F' D R2 F' R U2 B2 F2
26. 20.75 B U2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F2 R B2 L U' B' F' L' F2 D'
27. (16.73) L2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B D' F' L' R D' R D2 F U' F2
28. (16.40) D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L D' B2 R D R' B' U L B2 L2
29. (23.11) F D' L F2 R F U2 R L2 D L2 D2 F' R2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F2
30. 19.18 L2 U D2 F D2 F2 D' R' L U R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L2 B L2 U2
31. 18.23 L2 F' R2 U2 B F2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F' D R' F U' B2
32. 21.12 D2 R D' R B U' D2 L' F' R U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U F2
33. 18.69 L2 U' F2 R B U D' F' B D' F B2 U2 F' D2 B U2 F' R2 F' U2
34. 18.78 R B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B U' F2 U' F' R D2 U' B2 L2
35. 21.51 F2 D' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 B' F U' B2 U' R' D2 U' B2 L'
36. 18.41 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 F2 D' F2 L U B' F' L F' U'
37. 19.61 L2 B' R2 B U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D R U R U' R' B' U' R'
38. 20.70 R2 F U2 L' U2 B R U' L2 U B U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2
39. 19.87 L2 U F' B' R' B' D L2 F2 R F2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2
40. 17.44 B2 L2 U2 R F2 R D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U L U B' F2 D F R U2 F'
41. (15.46) F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U R D2 L2 B' R F R B' D U2
42. 17.64 F' R' B' R' L' D' F' R2 F R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U'
43. 20.71 U2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 F' L2 F L' D2 F' D F R U2 B' L R2
44. 18.32 U R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D B2 L D' L U2 B' F D' B L R2
45. 20.00 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B' D2 L U2 R2 D F2 U B U'
46. 17.20 B L D' L' F' B' D2 R D B' U' F2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2
47. 18.51 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' L' D2 R' B U2 L'
48. 19.63 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R U' L R2 B' U2 L' F' L' D2
49. 17.42 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R B2 F U' B2 D' F2 L F2 R D2 U'
50. 18.99 F L2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B L2 U' L F2 R D F2 D2 L U2 F2


----------



## pedrinroque (May 25, 2013)

3x3 pb in all averages

best time: 6.75
best avg5: 7.77 (σ = 0.16)


Spoiler



7.92, 7.61, (7.20), 7.79, (8.78)


best avg12: 8.40 (σ = 0.69)


Spoiler



7.92, 7.61, (7.20), 7.79, 8.78, (11.50), 7.94, 8.21, 9.57, 8.20, 9.53, 8.41


best avg50: 9.12 (σ = 1.13)


Spoiler



9.53, 7.99, 11.50, 10.24, 7.80, 8.26, 11.55, 9.42, 8.62, 8.60, 8.30, 11.01, 10.31, 10.02, 7.92, 9.36, 9.58, 10.08, 7.60, 7.79, 9.50, (13.37), 7.96, 9.31, 10.59, 7.92, 7.61, (7.20), 7.79, 8.78, 11.50, 7.94, 8.21, 9.57, 8.20, 9.53, 8.41, 8.41, 8.65, 9.66, 8.38, (14.00), 9.95, (13.11), (7.15), 9.08, 10.82, 9.58, 8.63, (6.75)


best avg100: 9.42 (σ = 1.02)


Spoiler



9.02, 8.41, 9.24, 9.05, 9.56, 10.40, 10.13, 9.76, 8.18, 8.00, 9.11, 10.38, 8.71, 9.35, 10.74, 9.72, (6.88), 11.11, 9.56, 10.71, 10.71, 9.59, 9.00, 10.78, 7.98, 10.81, 9.74, 10.41, 9.60, 9.80, 8.95, 9.53, 7.99, 11.50, 10.24, 7.80, 8.26, 11.55, 9.42, 8.62, 8.60, 8.30, 11.01, 10.31, 10.02, 7.92, 9.36, 9.58, 10.08, 7.60, 7.79, 9.50, (13.37), 7.96, 9.31, 10.59, 7.92, 7.61, (7.20), 7.79, 8.78, 11.50, 7.94, 8.21, 9.57, 8.20, 9.53, 8.41, 8.41, 8.65, 9.66, 8.38, (14.00), 9.95, (13.11), (7.15), 9.08, 10.82, 9.58, 8.63, (6.75), 10.13, 9.68, 10.50, 9.01, 9.92, (11.73), 10.08, 9.55, 10.98, 8.91, 10.77, 10.30, 9.61, 9.44, 10.39, 8.82, (7.47), 9.36, (12.08)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 25, 2013)

49.14 Ao12 PB Yay
(50.55) 47.11 48.35 (46.80) 50.26 49.79 48.27 49.85 50.36 49.27 49.15 49.00
Only 3 solves over 50s! 
Was just casually solving, didn't even realise it was near PB until the banner came up on prisma 

Also tied PB Ao5 48.42


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 25, 2013)

Did 30 oh solves. Dropped from avging about a minute to 47.00 ao5 and 49.54 ao12. Got 34.07 single. Previous was like 49.xx. Sune to pll skip.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


>



Haha nice.


----------



## yoshinator (May 26, 2013)

4x4: 39.13 avg5, 40.15 avg12. Not quite PB, but it's nice to see some good solves while I'm sick.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 26, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> YESSSSS!!!!! Finally
> 
> 8.81 average of 12 PB!
> 
> ...


Congrats! It's amazing how you were only sub-25 the other night, and now you are sub-9!! Such fast improvement.


----------



## stevecho816 (May 26, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Congrats! It's amazing how you were only sub-25 the other night, and now you are sub-9!! Such fast improvement.



Haha yeah


----------



## Sessinator (May 26, 2013)

Not sure how much of an accomplishment this is, but I started learning OLLS again. I think I was pushing the limits of how fast I could go while knowing few OLLs. It got the point where I could predict the next OLL for some of the cases I didn't know, so it ended up becoming one big algorithm. I used to know about 23, but in the last 5 days or so I've brought the total number up to 40!


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2013)

Average of 12: 16.899
1. (13.013) L R' D' L U R2 B' U2 D' R B F2 U' B2 L' F R2 F2 L D' F U' B' L2 B2 
2. 17.978 D' B' D' R2 L U2 R' F2 R2 B' L2 B D' B U2 B2 R' L D U L R' U D' B 
3. 16.298 D' F2 L' F' B2 U2 B' L' B2 R U R D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R L2 D L2 B' U2 B' F 
4. 15.624 B2 R' U L' B' L F2 D2 F L B2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L R' B D2 U2 F U F2 R' L' 
5. 18.210 D' B D2 F B2 D U R B' L2 B2 R2 D R' U2 F' R2 U B2 D' F R F2 L' B 
6. 16.496 U B L' D2 L2 D2 F R' D2 B2 U2 L' D' R2 L2 D' B' R' B D2 R F U R' D 
7. 18.488 F L' B' D F2 D' B F R2 U' D2 L D' F L2 D2 U' F L U D2 L2 B' U2 R 
8. (18.864) D' F D R D' U2 F L' U F' B R2 U' L' R B' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R' L' B2 
9. 17.443 F2 U2 R L2 D F2 U' R D F2 B U' F' U L' U' L2 D' R B F' R' U' L' U2 
10. 14.600 D2 L U' B2 R U2 F B2 L' D2 U' F' D2 F2 L' R2 B2 D2 R' D' B' F' D' F2 R2 
11. 16.086 L2 B R B R B2 F' D2 F B D2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' L' F2 D' F B' R2 D L R' 
12. 17.763 F B2 U L R2 B' D' F U2 L2 R F2 B' R2 L2 D' R' U' L R2 U2 B U D F2 

OH


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2013)

OH PBs
25.64 avg5
26.42 avg12


----------



## RCTACameron (May 26, 2013)

12.27 PB 3x3 average of 100, old one was 12.63, so pretty good improvement. Best average of 12 was 11.20 (PB is 11.13), and best average of 5 was 10.43 (PB is 10.15.)



Spoiler: Times and scrambles



1. 11.96 B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D L2 B2 F2 R' F' U' L D' F2 U' L2 F R2
2. 14.06 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U' B' L' F' U' B R' D' L' U R2 U'
3. 12.56 B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D U' L F' L' U2 B D' F' D' U2 R2 U'
4. 9.66 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' D R2 L' D' F2 R2 B R2 L' U
5. 14.30 L2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U L' D2 B' F' D2 F R' U F2 L D'
6. 10.80 D' R2 D R2 U B2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 R B' U2 R2 B R' F2 L2 D' U'
7. 9.22 U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 L2 B' D2 R B L' F L U L B2 U'
8. 10.83 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 R B2 F D U2 L B' R U B' L'
9. 11.65 R2 U R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' U R2 F' U2 B' D2 U' B2 R U2
10. 12.06 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' L U B' F' R' B' D' B2 D2
11. 9.88 L2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 F U L D' F' D F U2 R D
12. 9.30 L2 D L2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 D' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 B' D' B' U F R
13. 15.61 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R' D' B' F2 U' F' R' D' B' F2 D2
14. 11.46 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 B2 F R2 D L F' L' U2
15. 12.03 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D B F2 D L' B R' L2 U F' U'
16. 12.63 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 F L U F L B F2 R L2 D2 F
17. 12.52 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 L2 F' U2 R D2 R B2 L' F L2 F U'
18. 14.03 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B R' F D F' U' R2 F D U'
19. 11.33 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B L D' R2 U R D' U' B2 L U'
20. 13.59 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R D F U L D B' D2 U' B U'
21. 9.83 B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 R B2 L D L' B2 U' F' R' L'
22. 10.36 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' B' D2 U B' D' L D2 F' R2 U'
23. 13.13 R2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F R L' F2 R D' B R U F'
24. 14.27 L2 B2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 B' R' B F' L2 D' R' U F2 L2 D
25. 15.36 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' F D' R' F2 L' U' B' R F2 R' U2
26. 10.63 D' R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D F' R F2 U' F2 L' D' R' U' B2
27. 11.83 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' R' F D U F D2 F2 R' B2 U'
28. 10.80 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 U R' F U2 L' B R L2 U L'
29. 11.59 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 U B U2 B2 R F' L' D2 U2
30. 11.93 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 L F2 D F L2 B D' R U2
31. 12.08 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D2 L U R2 F' U B U2 F R' L2 U'
32. 14.53 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F' L' D' B' D2 U B D2 R' D'
33. 11.21 F2 D F2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 U' L' U B R2 F' D2 F' L F' L2 U'
34. 12.33 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D' F' R2 L2 F D' R' U2 F2
35. 13.93 F2 D' U R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R D B' R' B' L' U' B' F' D
36. 11.96 L2 B2 U R2 D2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 R' U B F R L F R L2 D2 B'
37. 12.36 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U R2 B2 U' B' L2 D' B' L' D2 B U L' D U'
38. 10.34 D F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R' D' B2 L D F' L2 F2 D L2 U'
39. 14.06 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F U L' U B' F U' F L' F' U2
40. 12.03 L2 D' B2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D F L' B' R D2 U2 B' D' F D'
41. 11.86 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R U' F D' B F' D U R2 L' U
42. 11.18 B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B F' R2 L D2 B' D' U F2 L' D
43. 11.44 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 L' D U' F2 L' D2 U2 F L2 B' U'
44. 11.43 U R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' D F L U2 B U L
45. 13.66 U R2 U' F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D F' U2 R2 D B2 F' L U' B' F' U'
46. 13.11 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F' D2 F L' D2 B' R' D B D U2
47. 16.06 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R2 L F' D L D R2 D' R2
48. 14.63 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' U' R2 B R B2 D' B' L2 B2 L'
49. 17.69 D2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F' B2 D B' R U2 F' D B2 R U'
50. 11.16 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B D' L' D2 L2 F' R' F2 L2 F'
51. 12.61 L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' U' B F R' B' L' U F2 U' F
52. 9.69 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 F' D F U' R' U F2 D L'
53. 12.36 D2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U' R F' L B L' B D L2 U R' U2
54. 9.80 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' R B' U' B' R B F R' U' B U2
55. 15.68 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 D' R2 B L D B' F' U L' D2 B R2 U
56. 10.69 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B L U R F' U' R' F' R D2
57. 11.02 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R U B' L2 D2 R D' B2 F R
58. 15.44 L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' L2 F2 U B L B R' D L' U2
59. 12.50 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U B L' B D L2 D' B R' F2 U2
60. 11.36 R2 L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' U' F' L' D2 B F2 R2 L2 U B2 F2
61. 11.52 L2 D' R2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D B R' U2 F2 L D U2 L B R
62. 12.38 L2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 F' R B' F' D' L' F D' B L U'
63. 13.96 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U R2 U R' D2 R U' B R2 U' B R2 F
64. 13.83 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 F B2 U' B2 R' L2 B F2 D' L
65. 10.15 U L2 D F2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U' B' D B2 L' D' F2 R' D' B D2
66. 12.59 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 F' D2 B U L2 B2 F U2 L'
67. 9.88 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R' F' L' D' L B' R' D' B' R'
68. 12.86 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' L D2 B2 R D2 R D F' R
69. 11.65 U B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' B D2 R2 D L F R' D R D'
70. 13.56 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U B L' F2 U2 F L' U B2 F D2 U'
71. 14.41 U R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R' L2 F' R U2 R L D R2 B'
72. 11.77 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U F D' R U' L' F D2 L B' L2
73. 12.34 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 R F2 R' B D B R B2 U' F D2
74. 0.00 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 D' U L2 U B' L' U' R' B L U B R' L'
75. 13.86 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 U R2 L2 B R U L B' R2 D2 L2 D' L U2
76. 14.27 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D' R' B' D2 U2 F2 U' R' B L' F U
77. 14.18 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U R2 B' L' D U2 L' B R F D L2 U'
78. 10.72 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D U R U B' F2 R2 F' U R B L' U'
79. 11.74 L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 U' R B' L' F' D' L' U
80. 10.66 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D B2 D R' L2 B U' F L2 B2 L' U L' D'
81. 10.34 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R B' D F R B D2 L' B U2
82. 14.83 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B D' F2 U' L2 D L F' R' U'
83. 10.71 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R' D2 R' B' D2 L' U' R2 D U2
84. 13.27 D L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D L D' U2 F U' L' D2 L' F U
85. 12.63 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F' L2 F R2 D' F' R' U2
86. 12.68 B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B F L D B' R2 F L B' U2 L'
87. 13.69 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 F2 R B' U' L B' U F L' B2 D2
88. 11.05 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 D' L' D' F2 L2 F' L D' B2 L U'
89. 14.65 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F L' U2 B' D' L2 U R' D R'
90. 12.34 U2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D R2 B F2 U' F R U F D F R2 D'
91. 11.77 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B' D U2 L' D2 B' L' D2 F
92. 10.65 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F D R U' B D2 B U' R' F' U2
93. 10.65 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 D2 U' F L' D R2 D' F2 L D' F R' U
94. 14.58 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R U L' U2 L' B D2 L' B2 F D'
95. 14.43 U R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 B' L2 D B2 D2 F' L' U' B' R U
96. 11.56 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B L D U2 R' B R L2 U'
97. 9.86 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D R2 U' R U' R2 B R D2 L' F2 D'
98. 12.96 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B L' F L U' R U' B2 R U
99. 11.78 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 R F L2 U L' B' U2 F' D
100. 12.15 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' R D2 L U2 R' F' U' B' R2 L U'


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2013)

Nice job  You'll be sub 12 in no time I think.

EDIT: Nice single for scramble 74 too


----------



## RCTACameron (May 26, 2013)

Dammit... idk how that happened...


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2013)

current avg100: 29.99 (σ = 2.82)

Could've had two times sub-20 (which I haven't had before), but first time I missed the space bar to stop the timer TWICE, and the second time I got a PLL skip, then popped my cube trying to AUF...
I don't know what happened to my cube here, but it doesn't like AUF, clearly.


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> current avg100: 29.99 (σ = 2.82)
> 
> Could've had two times sub-20 (which I haven't had before), but first time I missed the space bar to stop the timer TWICE, and the second time I got a PLL skip, then popped my cube trying to AUF...
> I don't know what happened to my cube here, but it doesn't like AUF, clearly.


Nice theme


----------



## ryanj92 (May 26, 2013)

Rubiks Clock

*Best average of 5: 7.07*
10-14 - (6.17) 7.09 6.74 7.39 (7.81)
*Best average of 12: 7.56*
10-21 - (6.17) 7.09 6.74 7.39 7.81 7.10 8.32 9.10 8.24 (10.94) 6.82 6.98

Waaaaat. Need to go back to revising now but carrying this session into an Ao100, could easily be my first sub-8.5 Ao100 
(EDIT: It did - 8.45 )



Spoiler: scrambles (ao5 is first 5)



10. 6.17 UUdd u=-3,d=-4 dUdU u=0,d=-4 ddUU u=-5,d=-2 UdUd u=-5,d=-2 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=3 dddd d=-5 dUUd
11. 7.09 UUdd u=-1,d=-2 dUdU u=5,d=0 ddUU u=-3,d=-1 UdUd u=3,d=-1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=1 dddU
12. 6.74 UUdd u=6,d=-5 dUdU u=0,d=-1 ddUU u=3,d=1 UdUd u=0,d=1 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=6 dddd d=3 dddd
13. 7.39 UUdd u=-5,d=4 dUdU u=4,d=3 ddUU u=1,d=-1 UdUd u=1,d=0 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=-1 dddU
14. 7.81 UUdd u=-4,d=5 dUdU u=4,d=-5 ddUU u=4,d=3 UdUd u=3,d=5 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=4 UdUU
15. 7.10 UUdd u=2,d=-1 dUdU u=-2,d=6 ddUU u=-4,d=-5 UdUd u=0,d=-2 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-1 dUUU
16. 8.32 UUdd u=4,d=0 dUdU u=-3,d=-3 ddUU u=4,d=-4 UdUd u=-3,d=6 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-5 dUdU
17. 9.10 UUdd u=-1,d=5 dUdU u=5,d=1 ddUU u=-4,d=-1 UdUd u=6,d=-2 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-1 UUdd
18. 8.24 UUdd u=-3,d=2 dUdU u=6,d=5 ddUU u=5,d=0 UdUd u=1,d=-5 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=1 Uddd
19. 10.94 UUdd u=-4,d=-4 dUdU u=3,d=3 ddUU u=-3,d=3 UdUd u=2,d=6 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=6 ddUd
20. 6.82 UUdd u=4,d=2 dUdU u=-1,d=-1 ddUU u=1,d=-1 UdUd u=3,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=0 dddd d=0 dUdU
21. 6.98 UUdd u=1,d=4 dUdU u=-5,d=3 ddUU u=3,d=2 UdUd u=1,d=-1 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=0 UddU


----------



## yoshinator (May 27, 2013)

Wow. So many PBs today, where do I start...

OH: 15.41 single, 18.26 avg5, both PBs, the avg5 was on cam.
5x5: 1:24.xx single like 5 times, all of them with terrible LL (A, A, H, A, N perms. all terrible) 1:29.65 avg5, 1:30.84 avg12

And, of course, my 6x6 and 7x7 PB improve by like 10 seconds per day. 5:24 7x7 and 3:25 for 6x6.

Ridiculous day.


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2013)

First sub-1 2-4 Relay! 57.46. The 4x4 part was really easy except for the OLL parity, which I got at about 50 seconds.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 27, 2013)

15.08 Avg of 5 3x3. I average about 17.5 so this is great.

13.33, 14.69, 14.92, 15.64, 16.39


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2013)

20x20x20 FMC in 3660 moves, using centers last (redux is probably better lol).

It took me 2.528 hours to do. I can upload the Rubix save file if anyone wants - it has all of the moves, so you can watch the solution


----------



## JianhanC (May 27, 2013)

1:19.44, 1:28.97, (1:33.03), 1:19.60, (1:17.14) = 1:22.67

sub80 is easier than sub10 on 3x3 now <3 failed to roll and came pretty close, but I'll get it next time.

5x5


----------



## ryanj92 (May 27, 2013)

*Rubiks Clock PB Ao5 and Ao12*
*Best average of 5: 6.78*
(5.92) 6.95 6.40 6.99 (7.36)
*Best average of 12: 7.38*
6.55 7.90 7.63 6.63 8.62 8.51 (8.91) 7.66 (5.92) 6.95 6.40 6.99

Sub-WR  super good scrambles, though. I should really be revising... 
(Part of 4th average of 100 done for clock marathon)



Spoiler: average of 5 scrambles



5.92 UUdd u=-2,d=0 dUdU u=0,d=0 ddUU u=2,d=0 UdUd u=5,d=1 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=4 UdUd
6.95 UUdd u=-2,d=3 dUdU u=-5,d=-4 ddUU u=6,d=-1 UdUd u=6,d=3 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-2 dddd
6.40 UUdd u=5,d=-3 dUdU u=5,d=1 ddUU u=1,d=0 UdUd u=4,d=-3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-3 UdUU
6.99 UUdd u=-2,d=0 dUdU u=4,d=-1 ddUU u=2,d=2 UdUd u=3,d=-4 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=6 dUUU
7.36 UUdd u=-1,d=-4 dUdU u=0,d=4 ddUU u=1,d=-3 UdUd u=4,d=4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=0 dddd d=2 UUUU





Spoiler: average of 12 scrambles



6.55 UUdd u=0,d=5 dUdU u=3,d=3 ddUU u=-5,d=4 UdUd u=4,d=3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=2 UdUU
7.90 UUdd u=6,d=-1 dUdU u=4,d=4 ddUU u=-3,d=4 UdUd u=-4,d=-5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=4 dUdU
7.63 UUdd u=2,d=0 dUdU u=-5,d=-3 ddUU u=4,d=-3 UdUd u=-3,d=4 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=4 dUdU
6.63 UUdd u=-5,d=-1 dUdU u=-1,d=2 ddUU u=0,d=2 UdUd u=-3,d=-1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=1 dddd d=1 dUdd
8.62 UUdd u=-5,d=1 dUdU u=2,d=6 ddUU u=6,d=-3 UdUd u=5,d=-1 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=3 dUdd
8.51 UUdd u=-3,d=-2 dUdU u=-4,d=3 ddUU u=-3,d=-2 UdUd u=6,d=2 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=3 ddUd
8.91 UUdd u=4,d=4 dUdU u=-1,d=-1 ddUU u=5,d=-1 UdUd u=4,d=6 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=2 dddd d=1 dUdd
7.66 UUdd u=-5,d=2 dUdU u=3,d=-1 ddUU u=0,d=0 UdUd u=1,d=6 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-4 UdUd
5.92 UUdd u=-2,d=0 dUdU u=0,d=0 ddUU u=2,d=0 UdUd u=5,d=1 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=4 UdUd
6.95 UUdd u=-2,d=3 dUdU u=-5,d=-4 ddUU u=6,d=-1 UdUd u=6,d=3 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-2 dddd
6.40 UUdd u=5,d=-3 dUdU u=5,d=1 ddUU u=1,d=0 UdUd u=4,d=-3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-3 UdUU
6.99 UUdd u=-2,d=0 dUdU u=4,d=-1 ddUU u=2,d=2 UdUd u=3,d=-4 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=6 dUUU


----------



## Divineskulls (May 27, 2013)

Megaminx
number of times: 999/1000
best time: 45.50
worst time: 1:29.93

current mo3: 56.88 (σ = 1.73)
best mo3: 50.15 (σ = 3.19)

current avg5: 56.88 (σ = 1.73)
best avg5: 51.29 (σ = 2.17)

current avg12: 58.66 (σ = 3.07)
best avg12: 54.03 (σ = 2.81)

current avg50: 1:00.19 (σ = 3.78)
best avg50: 57.31 (σ = 4.49)

current avg100: 59.69 (σ = 4.09)
best avg100: 58.14 (σ = 4.46)

*current avg1000: 59.83 (σ = 4.22)
best avg1000: 59.83 (σ = 4.22)*

session avg: 59.83 (σ = 4.22)
session mean: 59.90

Is the avg1000 UWR? I only know of one other person who did it, and it was like 1:15ish.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 27, 2013)

3:54 single, 4:11 AO5, and 4:14 AO12. 7x7


----------



## Akiro (May 27, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Megaminx
> *current avg1000: 59.83 (σ = 4.22)
> best avg1000: 59.83 (σ = 4.22)*



Wooooooooow congrats!


----------



## stevecho816 (May 27, 2013)

1:22.51 5x5 PB average of 5 I think 

1:20.33, 1:23.85, 1:23.36, (1:38.98), (1:17.70)


----------



## PianoCube (May 27, 2013)

5:03.23 5x5 PB average of 5

15 seconds faster than yesterday and 90 seconds faster than the day before that.
I'm still terrible at 5x5, but not as bad as I used to.


----------



## yoshinator (May 27, 2013)

Not exactly sure what happened, but I'm pretty excited.

4x4: 
Best average of 5: 37.29
23-27 - 36.82 37.82 (40.17) 37.24 (34.87)
Best average of 12: 38.66
17-28 - 40.82 39.06 (34.48) 41.11 39.97 (43.22) 36.82 37.82 40.17 37.24 34.87 38.76

so.... yeah


----------



## stevecho816 (May 27, 2013)

I can't sub 40 on 4x4 

40.02 and 40.00 average of 5

Average of 5: 40.00
1. 40.30 
2. (53.96) 
3. (36.27) 
4. 39.46 
5. 40.23


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 27, 2013)

3x3x3
25.06 ao24
Close....


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2013)

8.65 PB 3x3 average of 5 on camera. Also a 9.43 average of 12. 2-3 PLL skips. Failed at the end, bleh... :/

Average of 12: 9.43
1. 9.12 U D' B' D2 F U2 F2 U2 B' R U2 D L2 U2 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 D 
2. (8.29) B2 U D' B' R2 D' F' D2 R' L U2 D' R2 F2 U' D2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 
3. (14.64) B' R2 F U2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B2 U' F R' D' F2 R2 D2 B' R B2 
4. 9.94 U2 B2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' R2 B' U F' L R' D' U' B' R' 
*5. 8.41 F2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 D R F2 R2 U2 R' B R D R' 
6. 8.69 U F R2 L2 B' L' D2 F' B' R' U' F2 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D 
7. 8.86 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F2 L U F2 R' D B2 F2 
8. 9.19 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L F D' B' U L2 R2 U' F' U2 
9. 8.30 D R2 U F D R2 L' D F2 R' D2 F R2 B R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 B' *
10. 10.66 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L D' F R U' B F2 L R F2 
11. 10.15 D R B L2 U2 B' L D' F2 R L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 
12. 11.00 F L F' L2 F D L' D2 B' D2 F2 L' F2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2


----------



## pipkiksass (May 28, 2013)

Took a week off timed solves, then DEMOLISHED all my averages:



Spoiler



Ao100 - 24.61 (new)
Ao50 - 23.36 (-3.45s)
Ao12 - 22.47 (-1.56s)
Ao5 - 20.24 (-2.38s)



I usually get about 1 sub-20 a day. In this session I had 7, all non-lucky. 

Just goes to show: going slow and looking ahead really does work!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2013)

Best average of 12: 43.400, (36.979), 45.415, 37.454, 41.735, 44.143, 43.687, 43.352, 39.287, (46.071), 38.192, 44.944 = 42.161 (s = 3.108)

first 4x4 sim in along time

pb by lick 3 seconds


----------



## Jorghi (May 28, 2013)

After about a year off from speedsolving I'm back at sub 20 average. This time I'm gonna try and get into that sub 15 squad.

12:	00:19.61	x
11:	00:19.26	x
10:	00:19.32	x
9:	00:20.21	x
8:	00:20.26	x
7:	00:24.39	x
6:	00:16.60	x
5:	00:17.19	x
4:	00:20.45	x
3:	00:17.16	x
2:	00:20.04	x
1:	00:19.85	x

10 of 12: 00:19.34


----------



## AustinReed (May 28, 2013)

He has returned....


----------



## blokpoi (May 28, 2013)

4x4 pb single: 1:01.14

Aaaghhh so close! I will get there soon enough though.


----------



## Lid (May 28, 2013)

My first avg100 on 2x2:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.58 / worst time: 9.03

best avg5: 4.59 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 5.39 (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: 5.79 (σ = 1.05)
current avg100: 5.86 (σ = 0.96)



Spoiler: crappy times



6.17, 4.80, 6.13, 5.66, 7.06, 5.13, 6.15, 6.72, 7.13, 5.48, 7.31, 5.93, 4.07, 5.46, 5.45, 5.43, 6.30, 5.70, 5.47, 6.46, 5.32, 5.50, 6.72, 7.71, 5.70, 4.27, 6.32, 6.62, 9.03, 5.76, 4.96, 4.09, 5.86, 7.02, 5.90, 5.03, 5.04, 7.63, 4.50, 8.47, 5.97, 5.34, 5.48, 4.71, 8.08, 6.24, 6.59, 5.42, 5.04, 6.37, 4.40, 4.01, 4.33, 7.29, 7.53, 6.57, 6.48, 5.33, 4.32, 4.09, 7.52, 5.63, 6.79, 5.53, 4.91, 4.83, 7.86, 5.51, 6.96, 5.08, 6.44, 7.44, 5.28, 7.01, 8.27, 5.79, 5.95, 4.61, 8.01, 3.58, 5.78, 4.98, 6.40, 6.37, 5.12, 5.24, 8.20, 5.32, 4.86, 7.18, 5.38, 4.18, 7.83, 4.86, 5.74, 6.03, 4.31, 4.71, 5.54, 5.43


----------



## soup (May 28, 2013)

*Puzzle achievements (updated)*:
11x11 cube in 21.885 minutes
20x20 cube in 114.960 minutes
7x7 cube in 6.434 minutes
13x13 cube in 35.791 minutes
35x35 cube in 574.511 minutes
25x25 cube in 265.192 minutes
17x17 cube in 82.176 minutes
15x15 cube in 55.996 minutes
19x19 cube in 118.574 minutes
9x9 cube in 12.547 minutes
8x8 cube in 9.699 minutes
10x10 cube in 17.213 minutes

My apologies if any are reposts.


----------



## Iggy (May 28, 2013)

10.05 single on a rubik's brand. :O PLL skip.


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2013)

3x3x3, <r,U> only:

21.91 sniggle
27.42 avg5
29.95 avg12


(also, 28:12.766 16x16x16.)


----------



## KongShou (May 28, 2013)

3 sub 2 5x5 solve in a row. lost the times.
59.22 4x4 mean of 3 yay!


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2013)

I've just got my first sub-20 time (not with a scramble taken from the easy scrambles thread)! It was a 19.80. PLL skip and one of the OLLs I can do in one look.
I've also worked out how ZZ EO works. Not a very big achievement, but F2L without rotation feels amazing.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> I've just got my first sub-20 time (not with a scramble taken from the easy scrambles thread)! It was a 19.80. PLL skip and one of the OLLs I can do in one look.
> I've also worked out how ZZ EO works. Not a very big achievement, but F2L without rotation feels amazing.



Congrats, I recently hit that milestone as well


----------



## pipkiksass (May 28, 2013)

Beat my lucky PB single (17.53) with a non-lucky solve (16.88)! Am I the only one with a non-lucky PB that's better than their lucky PB?

Hoping for a LL skip of some description some time soon, the way things are going I'd hope for a 15/low 16. :-D


----------



## KiwiCuber (May 28, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Beat my lucky PB single (17.53) with a non-lucky solve (16.88)! *Am I the only one with a non-lucky PB that's better than their lucky PB*?
> . :-D



Ive only ever had my PB as lucky once (14.81) back in january. Ever since always non lucky with good f2l, down to what it is now 12.02. (and its gone down 11 times since 14.81)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2013)

10x10 sim (gabbasoft) 20:14.30, 1261 moves


----------



## stevecho816 (May 29, 2013)

Finally, I think I am sub 10 now 

9.71 average of 100

9.78, 9.71, 9.47, 10.28, 10.63, 9.06, 10.41, 9.42, 8.96, 8.98, 9.95, 10.41, 8.22, 8.74, 8.86, 9.66, 9.49, 10.36, 9.80, 8.22, (7.07), 9.38, 9.61, 8.23, 8.46, (7.23), 8.84, 10.06, 9.69, (13.20), 8.46, 9.05, 12.66, 8.29, 9.09, 8.28, 10.18, 8.82, 10.59, 9.00, 11.99+, 11.05, 10.30, 10.19, 12.61, 9.16, 10.01, 11.20, 9.62, 10.61, 8.79, 9.05, 8.43, 10.80, 8.60, 9.76, 9.46, 8.80, 9.62, 9.40, (8.03), (13.13), (7.65), 8.70, 10.26, 9.19, 9.43, 9.88, 9.72, 10.74, (13.20), (17.54), 8.27, 10.21, 8.51, 9.74, 9.18, 9.71, 9.00, 11.61, 11.48, 9.51, 9.84, 8.42, (7.72), 9.95, 9.91, 11.07, 9.47, 11.03, 10.27, 10.66, 9.55, 12.47, 10.59, 9.51, (DNF(0.13)), 9.31, 9.03, 9.07


----------



## yoshinator (May 29, 2013)

Another sub-40 avg12! That's two days in a row! What is going on!!!


----------



## mDiPalma (May 29, 2013)

9.70 2H lolFOP
R L' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 U' B' F' D U2 B2 D2 F' L' U B2 U2 B' R2 L' B' F' U'


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Beat my lucky PB single (17.53) with a non-lucky solve (16.88)! Am I the only one with a non-lucky PB that's better than their lucky PB?
> 
> Hoping for a LL skip of some description some time soon, the way things are going I'd hope for a 15/low 16. :-D



Nah, my NL PB is 6.47 and my lucky PB is probably 6.7x.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 29, 2013)

8.68 AO5 and 9.29 AO12 on cam. I guess I don't suck.


----------



## qqwref (May 29, 2013)

21x21x21 sim in 50:00.625... lol


----------



## blokpoi (May 29, 2013)

3x3 PB average of 5: 14.84

16.58, 14.05, 15.85, 14.62, 12.70

Awww yeaaah.


----------



## yoshinator (May 29, 2013)

13.36 OH single. PLL skip (PB) Woo!


----------



## aceofspades98 (May 29, 2013)

18.68 avg of 100, yay. Now sub 18.


----------



## googlebleh (May 29, 2013)

I don't even know where this came from. I barely ever get sub-2 mins _singles_

5x5x5 Average of 5: 1:52.06
1. (1:45.03) b2 r2 L' u2 U F' D2 f U2 r2 b r2 b2 B2 D2 f' r' b' U2 R2 d D u' f2 D L R2 b' L r' f L r' D' b d' r2 U b D l' R f' u2 r F' u' F2 f2 U r' D2 b r2 l D' f U b d2
2. 1:49.69 B2 R' F U f' U F d2 F2 U R2 f u d2 b B' d b2 l' L' F' u' l D B2 U f2 u B l' f' l D' b2 d2 u' l2 U2 u' D' B l' f R2 U2 l2 F' b U2 u2 r D r' D L' R' d2 b2 D2 L'
3. 1:57.06 R d2 L' u' F B2 l' F' r L2 F2 B2 u2 B' L2 R D' u' L' u l B2 U2 d' f b' D' l' r2 R u2 F' D' L U' l' B' u R F d' f R' r2 B F' f U' r2 L u' f' L' R2 r b d f' d' b'
4. 1:49.43 f2 D r u R2 f B' L' b' L f2 u2 B2 b D2 u r' B' L f2 D2 F' u' b' F' d2 L' u2 l2 B F' u d2 R r U' l' B' F2 U' L R u2 d2 L2 r F2 U2 d' u r' l' L' U' r' b' U d L2 D2
5. (2:05.50) l d' f' B2 D' b2 u' d D B' R2 F r2 U u2 R2 L2 d2 L' b' D u B r' b' r2 F B d l2 B2 f2 b' F l2 r' F r2 b2 r b' d2 B' d B2 r2 u' R' b' R2 B2 F2 u' d' B' r l2 b L' f 

And then this happened:


Spoiler: Average of 12: 1:59.88



1. (1:45.03) b2 r2 L' u2 U F' D2 f U2 r2 b r2 b2 B2 D2 f' r' b' U2 R2 d D u' f2 D L R2 b' L r' f L r' D' b d' r2 U b D l' R f' u2 r F' u' F2 f2 U r' D2 b r2 l D' f U b d2
2. 1:49.69 B2 R' F U f' U F d2 F2 U R2 f u d2 b B' d b2 l' L' F' u' l D B2 U f2 u B l' f' l D' b2 d2 u' l2 U2 u' D' B l' f R2 U2 l2 F' b U2 u2 r D r' D L' R' d2 b2 D2 L'
3. 1:57.06 R d2 L' u' F B2 l' F' r L2 F2 B2 u2 B' L2 R D' u' L' u l B2 U2 d' f b' D' l' r2 R u2 F' D' L U' l' B' u R F d' f R' r2 B F' f U' r2 L u' f' L' R2 r b d f' d' b'
4. 1:49.43 f2 D r u R2 f B' L' b' L f2 u2 B2 b D2 u r' B' L f2 D2 F' u' b' F' d2 L' u2 l2 B F' u d2 R r U' l' B' F2 U' L R u2 d2 L2 r F2 U2 d' u r' l' L' U' r' b' U d L2 D2
5. 2:05.50 l d' f' B2 D' b2 u' d D B' R2 F r2 U u2 R2 L2 d2 L' b' D u B r' b' r2 F B d l2 B2 f2 b' F l2 r' F r2 b2 r b' d2 B' d B2 r2 u' R' b' R2 B2 F2 u' d' B' r l2 b L' f
6. (2:13.23) u f2 F D2 F f' r B2 L r' U2 r' B D F l R b l2 F2 u2 f l' D2 L' b2 f2 d2 B2 R' B' U d F2 U' b l2 b B l2 D2 b2 D l' r' R' D2 r2 F D2 B' L2 D F D F2 U d' l2 B2
7. 2:06.39 f2 D2 L' l b' r F2 l2 b2 r' U2 F r D' l2 L R r u' d' L2 b d u2 f2 l2 L' D2 d F2 r' d' f b2 r2 L' f2 R2 L2 b' r2 f D u' r' u2 B' f' R' U' F' u L' r2 F2 R2 b2 U2 F2 B
8. 1:58.78 r' B2 L2 F2 u D d' b2 D2 f2 b2 U f2 d' u' U2 F2 U2 r U F' L2 d' L' r R2 B' b d2 R2 B' u D' L' D2 L D L b' l' d B' R U' f l' L f u2 F' l2 L2 b R2 u2 f' b F' R2 L
9. 2:11.64 B2 b2 U2 L2 B' r2 l2 F' l D F R2 U b2 R2 d F U' R' d' F' f u' F b D' L B' l R2 B' L' r2 D2 U' d' l' d R2 f' D f' B2 l2 U b2 d' u2 f2 u' b' D' B' b' U' r2 L2 l b' r
10. 1:53.80 R2 r u R L2 f' U' R2 B' F R b r2 l2 b' L' F r2 B2 b D2 R2 f' F' b' l2 D u U' L' l' D2 r2 d b2 B2 D' U u2 l' U2 l L' r2 D2 L' f' D' U2 B U2 R2 d' F' l2 u' d B u2 D2
11. 2:08.15 l' R L f2 r D' L2 F2 L b B' l' B d2 D2 U2 B' F2 b2 R' D' b u r' u2 r f2 R2 u' D B' d' u' r' L f B2 d' u F L f R2 u' b u2 F2 D2 u' b' B' U' l' U' L2 r2 d2 f u2 L2
12. 1:58.38 D r2 U F d' l' d b2 f' r2 f2 R r2 b2 L D R' B' l' r' u B' r2 f2 b r2 b D2 d' r L R F l' d b D2 B D2 F d2 F u' D' b R d R u2 F U R' F r F L2 r2 u f' U'



There's more sub-2 solves in that session than I had gotten in my life before today


----------



## pipkiksass (May 29, 2013)

So after yesterday getting my first ever sub-17 solve (16.88), today I had a *14.48* non-lucky solve. PB by 2.4 seconds!!

Easy T OLL followed by T perm no AUF! So easy it should almost count as lucky.


----------



## KongShou (May 29, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> I don't even know where this came from. I barely ever get sub-2 mins _singles_
> 
> 5x5x5 Average of 5: 1:52.06
> 1. (1:45.03) b2 r2 L' u2 U F' D2 f U2 r2 b r2 b2 B2 D2 f' r' b' U2 R2 d D u' f2 D L R2 b' L r' f L r' D' b d' r2 U b D l' R f' u2 r F' u' F2 f2 U r' D2 b r2 l D' f U b d2
> ...



This happened to me too. Pb now 1:40 ish only had 2 sub 2 single befor yesterday.


----------



## uberCuber (May 29, 2013)

5x5, 1:18.96 avg12
1:13.33, 1:13.30, 1:20.57, 1:20.22, 1:24.48, (1:32.57), 1:21.36, 1:16.81, 1:23.07, 1:20.84, 1:15.66, (1:11.39)

Oh yeah, I'm back to cubing again, for the very few that were wondering.


----------



## Ton (May 29, 2013)

See my postTon single PB 11.21 sec


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 29, 2013)

saw a cute squirrel that approached me to get my food.


----------



## Username (May 29, 2013)

4.95 Pyra avg12 

First ever sub 5


----------



## JvRcuber (May 29, 2013)

that's very fast


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 29, 2013)

I FINALLY got a sub-20 time! 19 seconds on my new ZhanChi!!!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 29, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 21x21x21 sim in 50:00.625... lol



notbad


----------



## SirWaffle (May 29, 2013)

sub 30 with roux

29.55 average of 12

30.85 D' U' B' D L' U2 D2 B2 D' B' U2 B2 R2 L U' R2 L2 U' B U2 B F2 L' R2 U2 
26.35 L' U' R' F2 U' D2 B L F2 R B' L' D2 U R L2 D B R2 U L2 F2 D2 F' U 
33.51 L F2 L2 U L2 F B' L F B' L' U' R2 B' F2 R' L2 U' B U2 D' F R2 U' B2 
24.48 F' D2 U' B2 R U2 L' F R2 U D2 R2 F R' D F' D' L' B R2 F2 B D2 U L2 
35.98 B D2 R L2 D2 B2 R D' U' L' R2 B R2 L' D F R F2 D2 L2 U2 L' U F2 R' 
29.49 R F D2 F U' L2 B2 L' D2 L' F' U2 R F D' R2 B U R' U2 L2 D U L2 B 
DNF L R2 U2 B D R2 F' D' L D' U' R U' D' F D2 R2 L U2 D' L2 B' D2 L' U2 
27.85 L B R U2 B2 U2 F B L' B2 R2 D L2 U' R L D' B2 U2 F D' F' R D' L2 
27.67 U2 R L2 U2 R L2 U' L' U2 R2 F B U2 D R2 B' L B' L2 B' R' L2 B2 R' L 
26.23 F D2 B2 R2 U2 L F D' B F' L U2 L2 R U' F U L2 F' B2 L U' L2 R B2 
24.96 F2 B2 D L2 D L' D' U' B L2 D' R L D' R F2 B D2 B' U2 D' R' D' L' U' 
32.60 F R2 U2 B' L2 B L2 D R' U' L2 B U D' R2 D2 R B2 U L R F R U2 D


----------



## chrissyD (May 29, 2013)

Some boring pbs that could/should be faster

10.59 Ao5
11.48 Ao12
12.33 Ao100


----------



## blokpoi (May 30, 2013)

Pb avg 5 and 12

avg5: 14.54

avg12: 15.40

13.53, 14.85, 18.20, 14.59, 14.19, 16.73, 14.91, 16.44, 13.31, 15.88, 23.70, 14.65

I'll buy that.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 30, 2013)

First CFOP session after 1.5-2 weeks of zz. 
21.83 ao12. 
20.59 ao5. 
19.91 mo3. 
16.74 single. 
Three sub-20s. And one was a 16. Usually get only one maybe two sub-20s and it is a 18 or 19. So good.


----------



## soup (May 30, 2013)

12x12 cube in 29.059 minutes
13x13 cube in 34.285 minutes


----------



## uberCuber (May 30, 2013)

5x5 PBs. The 1:20 barrier is dying a painful death right now.

1:15.01 avg5
(1:10.88), (1:28.44), 1:15.14, 1:12.26, 1:17.64

1:19.66 avg25:
1:20.82, 1:19.75, 1:20.38, (1:10.88), (1:28.44), 1:15.14, 1:12.26, 1:17.64, 1:16.04, 1:20.95, (1:27.98), 1:19.83, 1:22.46, 1:19.55, 1:24.62, 1:19.16, 1:26.11, 1:16.23, 1:15.43, 1:19.83, (1:10.96), 1:25.88, 1:17.46, 1:23.37, 1:20.00


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2013)

OH PBs (all except avg12)

number of times: 105/105
best time: 18.53
worst time: 40.49

current avg5: 27.36 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 24.63 (σ = 2.87)

current avg12: 28.50 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 26.51 (σ = 2.23)

current avg50: 28.24 (σ = 2.68)
best avg50: 28.02 (σ = 2.61)

current avg100: 28.37 (σ = 2.77)
best avg100: 28.34 (σ = 2.76)

session avg: 28.37 (σ = 2.58)
session mean: 28.48


----------



## FinnGamer (May 30, 2013)

AO100 pb:
avg of 100: 13.22



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-5-30

Time List:
1. 13.32 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L2 R U2 F2 D F2 L F' U' R' D2 F' L 
2. 14.35 D2 L2 B2 F R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 F R D2 L' B2 F D B L' U' 
3. 11.50 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D U2 L2 U R F L' B2 L B D' B U L 
4. 12.75 B' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R' F' L' D B' D2 R2 B' U' 
5. 11.98 D2 L' D R2 L F D' F' L B2 U2 F L2 B D2 F L2 D2 L2 
6. 13.85 B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 U R' B' L U L D B2 L' U' 
7. 14.03 U2 D' F' R B R' F2 D' R L U D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 
8. 13.02 L F' L B2 R F' B' L2 D R' U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 
9. 14.63 F D F D' R' F B' D L F L' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L 
10. 12.81  B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D U' B2 L' U' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D' L' U 
11. 11.89 R' D2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 U F2 D B' D2 U' R' F' R' F 
12. 12.41 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 L' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
13. 11.72 U R2 U B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F D2 R' B2 F R2 B' R' F D 
14. 12.55 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B R B2 D' F2 R F2 U2 B' F2 
15. 11.82 L2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 B' D2 B D2 L D F U L' R B2 D F2 R' F 
16. 12.85 U' R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 F D2 R' U2 R D' L2 B2 U2 
17. 14.08 B L2 B' F L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' U' B2 U' F2 U L R D L' 
18. 12.40 B' L U R L F2 B' L2 U' L2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F 
19. 11.28 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 L' R' F L2 D2 B' U 
20. 15.07 F' R' L2 D2 F' U2 F' U F' R B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 L U2 R' L2 
21. 12.70 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B' U R' D2 B' D' U L' R' F' 
22. 13.03 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R' F' U R2 D' B L2 D' F' U2 R 
23. 12.23 R' B L B2 D2 R U' R U' B U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 B2 
24. 14.17 D B2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U F' L R2 U L2 B' U' R D' L2 
25. 14.24 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L' B' U' R F2 L U' B' L' D2 
26. 14.79 L' D R' B' L' F B D B' R U2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 
27. 14.26 B' R' B U' D' R2 B' L F R' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 
28. 13.21 B2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R' B R' F2 D B2 U F' R D2 
29. (10.98) B' L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 L F2 U2 F' L B' F' D' F 
30. 13.42 L2 D F B U' D2 F2 L D B U L D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 
31. 13.08 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U L F D' U' L U' L2 D2 R2 B' 
32. 13.80 F' R' L2 U2 R2 L D L2 D B' R2 B L2 U2 F2 B R2 D2 F2 
33. 14.06 F U R D' F' U2 F2 U2 D L' B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U2 
34. (16.83) R' D2 R F2 L' U2 R D B D' R U2 F R' U' R' B 
35. 14.68 D R2 F R2 F' L U L' F' U' L' D2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 L D2 F2 U2 
36. 13.89 R U L' D' R F R F B D' F2 L2 U2 F' B2 U2 B U2 R2 F L2 
37. (16.19) U R2 D L2 B2 U B2 D2 U2 B R2 D' R B2 L D R2 B L' R 
38. 11.53 D2 B2 R B2 L R B2 U2 R B2 U2 F' D' R' F' L B2 D U' F L' 
39. 13.95 D2 B2 R' B2 L D2 U2 R F2 L' B2 F' D U R' F2 R2 F' R U2 F' 
40. (11.22) B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 R2 U' F R2 F' D U L' R' D' R' 
41. 14.72 F L2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 D' L' B2 L B L2 D2 F2 R B' 
42. 14.19 L D2 B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 B' D' U' B' D2 F L' B2 R2 U' 
43. 12.87 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' B D' L B2 L D' L D2 U2 
44. 12.83 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R F L B D2 U F' U' L2 R' 
45. 13.29 U' F' U2 D B R2 D' F2 R2 L U' F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D 
46. 13.71 B R' U' D L' U L2 D2 R B2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D L2 
47. 12.76 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B R' U' F D F2 U2 R' D' L' 
48. 12.37 U B2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 R' F L' D R F' L U2 
49. 14.55 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 F R2 U2 B2 R D' B L B' L B D' F' 
50. 13.02 U2 B D2 L B2 L2 U B2 R U' F2 R2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F 
51. 13.47 R F U' F' D R' L D2 R B' U F2 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 
52. 12.08 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U F' R U2 L D2 U' R2 F' D R2 
53. 13.38 U2 B2 L' R' B2 R B2 D2 L2 R' D' U' F L R D' B R' F D2 
54. 13.01 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F' R F2 R' D2 R' F' U R' F2 
55. (16.13) R U2 F U' D' R L D L' F D F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D 
56. 13.63 R' F2 L B2 D F U2 F2 R B' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D 
57. 12.31 R' B' L2 U' R L F2 R2 B' L B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F U2 F2 B' U2 
58. (15.37) U2 B' U' F U' D' B' D2 R D R U2 R F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' 
59. 12.34 F2 U' R L U' B' L' F' U' L2 B2 R2 F B2 L2 F' D2 B' 
60. 12.18 L B L2 U D' F' R' L2 B2 L U L2 U2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 F2 
61. 13.00 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' L B' D' B' U' L F' R2 D2 R2 
62. (11.03) R' B2 R' D2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 D' B D2 R B' F2 L' D R2 D' 
63. 13.51 B2 L2 B D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' U' R2 D F' D F D L U2 
64. 12.78 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L' B U' R D2 U' L2 F R2 U2 
65. 11.61 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L F' U B' U2 B L2 D B2 
66. 13.39 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 D F R D' B2 D U2 B U' R 
67. 13.22 L2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 B F' R B' D B2 R' F' D2 U' 
68. (15.15) U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L' D2 F2 R D' F L2 D R' F 
69. 12.44 B2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U L' D F D B' D' B' D2 U' B 
70. 13.45 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B R2 B' R2 D R' B' U F L' U F' R2 F2 
71. 14.13 R' F' B L D' R U' R F' D' B2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 B L2 B' 
72. 14.61 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U R2 U B2 D2 L U L' B' L D2 L2 F' D' U 
73. 14.40 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L' F L2 D B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' 
74. 13.50 U' B' U2 D2 L2 B U R L2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U F2 U 
75. 12.49 B' U2 B2 R' F2 U' F' D2 L' F U L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 U 
76. 11.92 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B' U B F D' U2 L D U' L2 
77. 13.04 D' R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 B' F' R D2 U L U' R D' L' 
78. 13.19 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 R' B' L F' L D' L2 R2 U' 
79. 11.26 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F R B' R U' B' R2 D U2 F2 
80. 14.25 F' B2 D2 B' L B2 L2 U' R' U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B 
81. 14.52 D2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B U2 F2 U' B' R2 U R F D' B2 R' U2 
82. 14.63 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D' B' L' B U F2 L' 
83. 14.36 R' L B D' F' B2 L' B L2 B' R2 B2 U F2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 B2 
84. 12.40 R' B R U2 R2 D B L' U2 B' U2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 
85. 14.55 D2 L B2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L R2 F2 U' R' U F' D2 U R2 F' U R2 
86. 12.09 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' L' D' R2 U' R2 B R D2 
87. 13.37 F' L' U' R D F' U' D2 F' B2 R D2 R D2 L2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 
88. 13.90 B2 R' D2 F L B' R2 D' R B R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F2 
89. 14.15 F' D2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D R F L' B' D' U' F U' R2 
90. 12.36 B' L U2 L' D' F' B2 R' L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F L2 B2 R2 B 
91. 13.61 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B' D' R U2 B L2 D' B U' L' U' 
92. 11.87 U2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 R' B' D' F' D2 L2 D' B2 F' D R 
93. (10.94) F2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F' D2 B2 F L2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' L' B U L F' 
94. 14.82 L2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 L' B' F' U' L F' D' L2 
95. 14.19 L2 D2 R2 B F2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U' F' L2 R' D2 L B' U' B' R' D 
96. 12.38 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' U2 L D B U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D U' 
97. 11.61 F R U F' B' U F' R2 U2 R' U B2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 
98. 15.12 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R' F R D B R D L' U' B 
99. 11.61 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L F2 R D2 L' U R2 B' F' R' U L2 R2 U L2 
100. (10.99) F2 L2 D' F D B' D' B' R L F2 U' L2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 U L2


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 30, 2013)

5x5 avg100 PB: 1:39.68


Spoiler



(1:26.13), 1:49.83, 1:45.69, 1:48.50, 1:38.98, (1:54.07), 1:40.38, (1:54.19), 1:42.78, 1:40.76, 1:35.98, 1:39.51, (1:56.45), (1:57.29), 1:44.58, 1:32.77, 1:42.00, 1:51.01, 1:37.72, 1:51.47, 1:43.68, 1:40.82, 1:33.35, 1:49.40, 1:52.15, 1:45.23, 1:47.77, 1:38.43, 1:47.52, 1:45.26, 1:40.00, 1:43.50, 1:38.21, 1:35.48, 1:42.29, 1:36.39, 1:42.96, 1:38.53, 1:46.47, 1:40.54, 1:49.46, 1:47.08, 1:34.21, 1:44.57, 1:38.82, (1:24.45), 1:30.42, (1:26.30), 1:41.97, 1:37.35, 1:34.38, 1:35.43, 1:37.15, 1:39.43, 1:32.74, 1:48.39, 1:31.56, 1:34.94, 1:48.19, 1:42.77, 1:42.39, 1:33.28, 1:37.30, 1:34.09, 1:50.18, 1:47.75, 1:28.95, 1:33.84, 1:41.02, 1:43.16, 1:27.73, 1:41.85, 1:33.43, 1:30.07, 1:45.35, 1:32.91, 1:36.63, 1:30.63, 1:32.74, 1:32.32, (1:25.53), 1:37.57, 1:36.63, 1:44.15, 1:33.08, 1:39.75, 1:44.73, 1:47.34, 1:30.93, 1:29.43, 1:34.36, 1:45.21, 1:30.96, 1:33.85, (1:55.84), 1:36.37, 1:39.13, 1:34.68, 1:38.63, (1:20.57)


----------



## arcio1 (May 30, 2013)

18.45 First OH sub20
Roux
Fangshi power


----------



## PianoCube (May 30, 2013)

Checked the difference between 3x3 and 3x3 stage on 4x4-5x5 with averages of 5:

17.59 ao5 3x3 on 3x3
27.60 ao5 3x3 on 4x4
40:30 ao5 3x3 on 5x5

I'm also done modding my ss 4x4 v3 and restickered it with half bright fitted stickers from thecubicle. Now it looks nice and feels nice, and I expect it to become even better after 100 solves or so.


----------



## arcio1 (May 30, 2013)

Average of 5: 10.50
1. (10.13) F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F' U2 R' F' D' L2 B' F2 R' B2 L' U2 
2. (10.85) L2 F L2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B L B R D' F2 R B' D L F 
3. 10.77 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L' F D U F' L U' R' F' 
4. 10.61 R2 F2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 U' B R2 F L2 D2 U' L' B2 L' 
5. 10.13 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U R' B R' D2 L B2 L B' L D'


----------



## googlebleh (May 30, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 5x5 avg100 PB: 1:39.68
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



100 5x5x5 solves... .__.
That wasn't in one sitting, was it? Spread out over the day with breaks in between?


----------



## uvafan (May 30, 2013)

lolsolve pb
My fifth solve on my new moyu huanying:
1. 7.19 D' L2 D2 F' U L U2 D' B2 D2 U R' F D R2 U B2 F D B R2 U' D2 F2 R2
pll skip, 35 moves
EOL: x2 D' R U' R' B' F2
Right: U2 R' U2 R' L U' L' U' R'
Left: L U L' U L2 U' L' U2 L' U' L
OCLL: r U R' U' r' F R F'
AUF: U


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 30, 2013)

2x2 wtf
(1.68), 3.23, (3.33), 2.24, 2.44, 2.62, 2.28, 2.89, 2.13, 1.76, 2.75, 2.65 = 2.50 avg12
Easy cases. I can only really one look solves that are 2-3 moves or less to form a layer.

also an 11.45 avg100 on 3x3 which isn't too bad. Best in a while.


----------



## uberCuber (May 30, 2013)

1:08.59 
B f2 d2 R r2 b D d2 l2 B2 U2 L U' r' u b R d2 f B2 b L' U2 R' l u' b' L d L' r2 B' d' b' f' r' u d R2 l2 D' r2 R' D l2 D' F' l2 F b U D F2 U' r d' b2 B' D2 F2

Woo


----------



## XTowncuber (May 31, 2013)

21.5 Pyra TPS. L R' L' R *3 in 0.556.


----------



## Akiro (May 31, 2013)

Are you even human?


----------



## uberCuber (May 31, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 21.5 Pyra TPS. L R' L' R *3 in 0.556.



I bet I could do 2 TPS if I tried hard enough


----------



## danfresh666 (May 31, 2013)

3x3 pb average of 100 19.71, Finally another sub-20 roux user .


----------



## Akiro (May 31, 2013)

Niiiice! How are your TPS?


----------



## mDiPalma (May 31, 2013)

19.04 OH PB avg100 

66% sub-20



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 19.04
Best Time: 14.58
Worst Time: 23.49
Standard Deviation: 1.7 (9.1%)

1. 19.15 B L' D' B L2 F' L2 U D2 R U' B' D' F2 R2 U' D R L' F2 D F D' R2 F 
2. 20.01 B2 D' B2 L F2 U' L' R B' U D' L' B' R U' D' B2 F U F' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 
3. 18.85 D2 L' D' U' F' B' D' R F' B D R' F' U2 D' B2 U D' B2 R' U2 R' U2 D F 
4. 21.48 F' D R F B U D2 B R B L F' D' F' B' L2 D2 B R U D' R' L F' U 
5. 17.23 L F' B' R F B U' R' F B' D2 L2 F L D2 L2 F' L R2 D' U' R' L B F2 
6. 17.97 F' L' U' B L' U L' F B2 L' R D B U' B' F2 R2 F' D F2 U2 D' F2 R' B 
7. 20.31 L F L2 R B2 R' U' D B2 D2 B L' D2 U2 F2 U F' U F2 D' R' B2 F2 U' L' 
8. 20.32 R2 L2 F' U R2 U' L' R F' D' U2 F2 U' D' R L2 B R2 D' F2 L U' B' F L' 
9. 16.62 L' U2 L2 R B F' R' D U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B F U2 L2 B L2 B' L R2 U2 
10. 18.72 U' B' F' D' R2 D' B' U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D F B R' B F D2 R' F2 L' D' R2 
11. 16.21 D2 F' L R U D' B' U' B' F' L B R B' F2 L' D B L' B2 R2 U F B' R' 
12. 22.44 B L B D' B U R' L' B R' F U2 F2 U B' L' R F L2 B D2 U' L2 U2 B 
13. 17.13 D2 U2 L F' D2 B2 F L R' B L U2 L2 U' D2 B' R' F2 L F D' B R2 B F 
14. 19.37 L' F' U2 F2 D' B' R' F R' L' D2 B' U L' U' L' D L2 U' D L2 D' R2 L U 
15. 15.38 L' F' B L2 B D2 L B D2 U' B L2 U' R' B' L' D2 U' L' F R B' R B' F 
16. 21.27 R2 D' B' R F B2 D L2 R B2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 D B2 D2 R B L' D2 
17. 20.37 B' U R2 B F L B' R' F' B' L F2 B' L B2 U' R2 D2 R U' F2 U' L U2 L 
18. 17.40 B D' L2 B R F U2 R' L2 B U2 F B2 D' B L F R' U' L B D2 B' U2 B 
19. 23.20 R' U D F' R2 F D U B F' L B R' F R B D' R U L2 R2 F B R' F 
20. 20.73 U L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F D' L2 F L' B2 R' B2 D F2 L2 D' F B' R2 
21. 21.49 U2 B D' L' D2 F' B D F' B' L B' F' L F2 B D' F' D2 B U' L D' L R2 
22. 19.55 D2 R L B' D2 U B2 D2 L2 R D U2 L' R F' R' U2 B' L' U F L' U2 B' F 
23. 20.28 L' B D2 F2 B D' F U F2 R' D' B2 L D2 B2 F D B' L D U' R U R' D' 
24. 19.71 F2 R' L' U' L U B F' R D L R' B F' L R U2 B2 L D' L R' D2 F R' 
25. 16.17 U' L2 B' F2 L F R D' U B2 R' U' B' R L B D2 B2 D2 R U2 B U B2 D 
26. 21.38 B' R' D' R' U D2 B L' R' B2 R' B U' L D' F' B R2 U2 L' F L' D R2 L' 
27. 17.94 D2 R' D' U' R L2 D F D2 F' L' R D2 R2 D' R' U2 L D2 R D' R U' B2 L2 
28. 19.12 L U2 F' B R' D2 R B' R2 L F2 U2 B' D2 B R U' R' L F2 R' D2 F2 L' R 
29. 20.37 D R D' U2 R' F L U' L R' D' U2 R' B F2 R' L B2 L2 U L2 D2 L F' U2 
30. 17.46 D' F' B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R F' L' B R' U' D L D B' U D B2 F L2 B' 
31. 20.73 R2 D B F D2 U' B' F' L U D2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D F L' F2 B2 R' U L2 U L' 
32. 17.27 F' U' L' R F L U' D2 R' U F D U R' F L2 D' R2 D U2 L2 U' F2 D R' 
33. 22.99 F2 U D B L2 B F2 U2 L D2 B' R' L D R' U' L R2 F' R2 L2 F D2 L' B' 
34. 18.20 F B2 U2 D' R2 F2 U' L' F2 R' D2 L B D R' D' U L R' D' B' F2 R B R' 
35. 17.68 L B2 L U2 L B' L' B F' U' L2 R U' F U B' D U' B' R U F R' B L 
36. 20.13 B2 R L' U2 L' D2 R2 B' F' L R' U' D' F R' L2 D' B' D R2 U2 B2 D L2 F' 
37. 17.40 L' D' F D2 L U' F2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' R2 U2 R B2 F U' D2 L2 R' B U B U' 
38. 20.51 D2 U' R2 F' D B' F R' U' L D' U F' D2 L R' D' U' B2 F' R' D2 F2 D2 R2 
39. 16.68 L R2 D2 R U2 L2 R2 D' L D' L' B2 R2 U L' R2 U L D2 B' R B D' B D' 
40. 17.49 U B' R2 F B' U F' D' F' B2 R U2 D F' B' R2 L2 F2 L' F2 L2 D U2 F2 B' 
41. 19.17 L U' L D U' R' U2 L' F2 R2 B U2 F' L2 U R2 F' B R U' L' U' F2 D' B 
42. 20.64 B2 D2 U2 F' R' F' R' L U R2 D' B D F L B D' B' L R B' D R' F R2 
43. 14.82 B' R D' L2 U' B' U' F' L' D L U2 B F R L2 U' R' B' R2 F' B' U2 D' R 
44. (23.49) D2 U2 L B2 R' F' U2 L2 B2 F L2 F' R L2 U' R' B' F2 L F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 
45. 20.59 B2 U' L B2 R' L' F2 B' D F' D' B' L2 R' D2 L2 R' U F2 B L R' U2 D' R2 
46. 18.88 U L2 D2 R2 U' R D2 L' R D' R F2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U' D2 R B2 D B F U 
47. 19.62 R B2 R L B L F2 L D R2 L' B U' B2 R' U F' R2 L F R' F' U2 L2 F 
48. 19.65 F2 B2 U2 B' L R' F' L' F U D B2 F2 R D R' L F2 B' R' D L' U B2 F 
49. 18.36 U2 L F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 D' F D' F2 L' D F' U D' B2 R' U2 D' B D L' R' 
50. 20.02 F' D L F' L' F2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 B2 U D L' U L R2 F' R D L2 D' R2 D' 
51. 18.91 D U L' D L' F2 U' R' L B' U2 L' D2 B R' F' L' B2 L2 F U R2 F' D B 
52. 18.83 D2 F D2 U' R2 F2 R' F' B D2 U2 R F R2 U' L B2 F U F2 B R U B' L' 
53. 21.21 R2 D2 B U' B2 L2 B U2 B2 F U R D' L R' B' F U2 D2 F2 U2 R' L U' B 
54. 18.38 U2 L' B' U2 L R' F B' D U F' D F' D2 F' R' B2 D L2 F2 R L2 B L' D' 
55. 20.87 U L U L' U2 R' U' L2 B R2 U' B' D F R' L2 U R2 D2 B2 L D2 R' L2 U2 
56. 18.57 F2 B U R' B L F L R B' D2 F' B2 D' U F2 R' L' F' B' U2 L' R D' R2 
57. 20.09 F2 R' D L2 F2 D' L2 D' B' U2 D' R' B2 R' U L2 U2 F2 D2 L D' L' F2 U2 F 
58. 19.63 F B2 U R' F L R2 U' D' R' F' U2 F L F U F L' D' F' R F2 R F B' 
59. 21.22 D U L2 B L F' B R' B' R' B R2 U L2 D L B' R' B D F2 D F2 B2 L' 
60. 19.59 L2 B R' F U F2 L2 B2 R' D R' B' R' D2 B L2 B F2 R' B F' L2 D' F B 
61. 20.07 L' B R2 U D F2 L B' R L' D B' D' R' L2 F B' D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L U R2 
62. 18.98 R' D' L2 R2 D' B U2 F2 B D2 F' D2 L' U' L F2 B' R' D2 L D' U2 R L2 D2 
63. 20.13 L' R' D' U' L F' U' F2 D F2 R L U L D2 R' B F2 R2 B L F' L2 D' L' 
64. 17.28 F' B L2 D L' F U' F2 R L' D2 L U D' R2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L 
65. 16.63 U2 D2 L D U L2 R2 U F2 B2 R U F' D R' U D' R' B2 D' U R' D2 B2 D' 
66. 15.98 B2 F R F B2 L' U2 F2 B U F2 D' L D' L' U' F2 B' R B' F' R' F2 B R' 
67. 18.60 D2 B' U R U R D F2 B' L' F B2 R' D2 B2 R2 L B' L2 B' F R' F' L D2 
68. 18.92 D' U2 R' D U L D' R2 U B R' F R' L' B2 U R' B2 F U F' B' R2 U2 B2 
69. 16.16 B F D2 B' L F' U2 B2 L2 U R B' L B2 D U' L' R2 U R F' U2 F B2 R' 
70. 19.86 U' D2 B2 F' D' L2 B2 U B D2 R' L U' B' U2 R2 B R B2 U' L' R F' B' R2 
71. 20.61 B U2 B' R F' L F R2 U2 L2 F B R' D B2 D B' R D L2 F' U B2 U F' 
72. 19.99 U L' R F L F' R2 B R2 U F' B2 L D' F' U' B' R2 F2 B L' F L' R2 U' 
73. 18.27 F U2 L' D' R2 U' D' F' R' F' L' F' R2 B' L2 U D L F L' U' B2 F L' D' 
74. 17.16 R' L' U R' F' B L' B R2 F' L' B2 F' D2 L2 U F2 B' R U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 
75. 20.11 U2 L' D2 B2 U' L2 D R' D R2 F B U' L R D' F2 D R' B2 F L2 U2 B U2 
76. 18.08 B L B2 L U' B F L2 F' U' F' D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 F R U2 F R' B2 L' U 
77. 18.22 R D2 L2 U D R' U2 D B R' F2 B2 L' R2 F' D R2 L2 B F D R2 D2 L2 U' 
78. 17.35 B' R2 F' L' D' F2 U L2 U2 D2 B2 R U R2 L' D2 R2 L' F' B' R L2 U L F 
79. 19.70 B R' F U B2 U2 F' B D U R2 F2 R' L' U' R D' R' U' F' D2 F' R2 B R' 
80. 18.06 R2 F2 U' R D U R' F2 L' B F D' R' F R L' U L U2 F' U2 F2 L' F2 L2 
81. 19.49 D' U B' D' L2 R2 B' D' B' U L2 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L B' U F R' D' R L 
82. 15.83 L' R' B2 R' U' D2 R' F U2 L' F R' U' F2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 B' F R' L U2 F 
83. 19.74 D F L R' D' R' L' F' B2 L D F' B L2 B' U2 B F2 D2 B R U2 B2 L2 R2 
84. 17.27 D2 R' B2 R2 U' F' U' F' R D2 F2 U L2 D L D U2 R L D2 R' B2 R2 U D2 
85. 21.00 F' B U D2 L' B' D F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B2 R D2 F2 L' U L U' F' R L2 B2 
86. 18.08 F' U' D' B U' F2 B' L' B' U2 B R L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B F2 L2 D L2 F U B' 
87. 19.51 F R' B R2 F' L' B U2 B2 U L2 U' R D' U L' D F' D' R' D' B2 U2 F2 L2 
88. 21.44 B2 R' L2 U' L' D2 L R2 D L B' R D' F2 R2 D U B D' B' F2 U' L2 F' U' 
89. 20.64 F U2 R' D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D' U' R F' U2 D F' R U L2 U2 R2 D2 
90. (14.58) F' R' U B2 D F' R2 U D R' B' R2 L' B L2 U F2 B' R' U' F U' D F' L2 
91. 17.15 D B' F2 L' R' U' L F' D2 F2 B D' R' B2 U2 F2 L U B' L2 B2 D' B D' F2 
92. 18.12 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L R U2 R' B' D R2 U F' R' B L2 R2 B' F2 D B' 
93. 16.20 L2 F2 D U2 L R' B2 L2 B2 L2 U D F' U' L B2 R' L' D2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 
94. 18.67 U L D U L2 F D L2 D2 B2 R L2 F2 B L U' R2 F' R2 D' U' L2 U2 R' D 
95. 17.89 L2 R' B2 D2 R2 L2 F' B2 U' B' F' D' B D U' B' R D R2 F2 L U' D F' U2 
96. 21.87 B2 F2 D2 R D' R D F D2 L2 B2 R' L2 D' L' U' F2 R U L2 R2 D F2 U2 L 
97. 21.70 L' R D R D' L2 B R2 B L' B L' D2 U R' L' D2 R' D F R' L2 B D' U2 
98. 18.14 R2 F2 R B' R2 U' F2 D2 B' R B' F R2 B' R2 L' B F' D2 R2 B L' B' L U 
99. 19.21 F B' R2 L' D' F B' R D2 F B2 D' U F' R D B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 B2 D B 
100. 18.52 F' B' R L B R' F R' B2 U2 F2 R U2 D' L R2 B F U' B' D2 B2 D L R'


----------



## googlebleh (May 31, 2013)

I've done 350+ 3x3x3 solves today

My arm hurts

I love getting new cubes


----------



## PianoCube (May 31, 2013)

5x5 OH: 7:59.70

Sub 8 on first try


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2013)

9.35, (11.12), 9.04, (9.04), 10.74 = 9.71 avg5 on fangshi

both the 9.04s were pll skips


----------



## arcio1 (May 31, 2013)

I can finally cube again
3x3
number of times: 145/145
best time: 9.89
worst time: 16.12
best mo3: 11.00 (σ = 0.81) slow
best avg5: 11.27 (σ = 0.81) 
best mo10: 11.78 (σ = 1.33) 
best avg12: 11.95 (σ = 0.97) 
best avg50: 12.63 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 12.77 (σ = 1.00) 
best mo100: 12.78 (σ = 1.24) PB by 0.01
session avg: 12.89 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 12.90


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 9.35, (11.12), 9.04, (9.04), 10.74 = 9.71 avg5 on fangshi
> 
> both the 9.04s were pll skips



Wtf. Two 9.04 on two pll skips. Weird.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 31, 2013)

3x3
(9.25), (11.93), 9.54, 9.29, 9.44 = 9.42
http://goo.gl/TXD86

One skip in there. Died out at the end but the avg85ish was 11.1x.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2013)

59.621 2-4 relay

Approximate splits

3x3 - 9.5
2x2. 3
4x4 - 47


----------



## KongShou (Jun 1, 2013)

3x3 single
8.02 xcross oll skip a perm so jammy


----------



## Bobo (Jun 1, 2013)

2x2
Ao of 100 : 2.93


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2013)

Bobo said:


> 2x2
> Ao of 100 : 2.93



Foinally!!!

Great job man, I knew you could do it. Do you plan on learning EG-1 soon?


----------



## Bobo (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks very much. You are one of my idols in 2x2 .
I don't know from Eg1 : sune cases and anti sune cases.
At my last comp , I failed because of this...


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words  Feels good to know that I'm one of your 2x2 idols.

I remember when I was around your speed I only used CLL and some occasional EG-1 if I could 1-look a side quick enough and knew the case. This was the point where I decided to learn full EG-1 and I've been getting faster ever since. Best of luck man :tu


----------



## Username (Jun 1, 2013)

*PYRAMINX*

number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.33 *SUB NR*
worst time: 11.28

current avg5: 5.80 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 4.34 (σ = 0.42) *SUB-NR*

current avg12: 5.50 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 4.85 (σ = 0.77) *PB*

current avg100: 5.92 (σ = 1.19)
best avg100: 5.92 (σ = 1.19) *PB*

session avg: 5.92 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 5.99

I guess I'm sub 6 now  NR average is 5.70, so I hope to get that soon


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2013)

Username said:


> *PYRAMINX*
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 3.33 *SUB NR*
> ...



Nice times! Go get that NR, I'm sure it shouldn't be too hard for you.


----------



## Username (Jun 1, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice times! Go get that NR, I'm sure it shouldn't be too hard for you.



Thanks!
I'm gonna try getting it as soon as there is a comp. The problem is that there is another fast pyraminxer from Finland that is faster than me (was atleast, probably is), and doesn't hold the NR.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 1, 2013)

Username said:


> *PYRAMINX*
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 3.33 *SUB NR*
> ...


very nice  You should probably learn some more methods now if you plan to get faster.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2013)

6.21 3x3 PB single:

F D' F U B2 L' F L F R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D' F2

z' // inspection
L y R' F' R y' R' F R // xcross
y R' U' R U2 R' U R // second pair
U' L' U L U2 L' U L // third pair
U L U2 L' U r' U L U' x // last slot + partial eo
F R' F' R U R U' R' U' // OLLCP/predicted AUF

44etm/6.21 seconds = 7.09 tps


----------



## Username (Jun 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> very nice  You should probably learn some more methods now if you plan to get faster.



Thanks! It means a lot 

What would you recommend? I know keyhole and LBL, and I currently use a mix of them


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 1, 2013)

4x4 OH:

Average of 5: 2:59.68
2:59.38 (3:15.00) 2:59.04 (2:23.71) 3:00.61

1. 2:59.38 R Fw Uw2 L2 D' Fw L2 Rw U2 Uw Fw2 Rw D' Rw2 B2 Uw L' R' D L' B2 D' B2 U2 D' B Rw' F' U2 D2 Rw2 U Uw L' R' Fw Uw' R' D Rw2
2. 3:15.00 L U2 L' Fw' U' Uw' Rw2 U Uw R2 Uw Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' B D' Fw2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 L2 Rw Fw2 B' U' Rw2 Uw' B2 L Fw' B' U2 Rw2 Fw2
3. 2:59.04 Fw2 U2 D' R2 Fw2 B L Rw U' D' B2 R2 B2 U Fw2 R2 F' D' L2 F2 U' Rw2 F2 Uw' F2 Uw' F U' R D Rw R B L2 R2 B' R' Fw' Rw2 R2
4. 2:23.71 Fw2 L2 Rw' U Uw Fw2 L' Rw F L F2 B' R Fw2 U2 Fw' L2 F' Uw Fw2 Uw2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R Uw2 B' L B R U' R U' Rw2 R F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2
5. 3:00.61 Uw' D' F' U' R' U' F B D' F' Rw2 R2 F B' D' L' Rw Uw' D F' Fw B' L2 Uw2 R D' B' Uw2 F Fw2 B L R2 F2 R Uw2 F' R2 F' D2

4x4 OH is silly and kind of fun. This is my first average. My best single before this was 3:07.77, so I have no idea of how I got a 2:23.71 single and sub 3 average


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 6.21 3x3 PB single:
> 
> F D' F U B2 L' F L F R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D' F2
> 
> ...



Awesome! Full step too :0


----------



## Bobo (Jun 1, 2013)

2x2
Ao5: 1.90 . First sub 2
2.02, 1.84, 2.76, 1.58, 1.84



Spoiler



1. 2.02 U R' F' U F2 U R2 U2 F' 
2. 1.84 F' R' F U' F R' U F2 R 
3. (2.76) F U' F2 U' R U' F U R2 
4. (1.58) U F' U' R' F R U' R2 U' 
5. 1.84 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F R2


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 1, 2013)

3x3:

8.59, (8.55), 9.37, 10.58, (11.36), 9.02, 9.48, 10.52, 9.42, 9.70, 10.00, 10.26 = 9.69

Part of a 10.65 average of 100, which is close to PB. This was after complaining to Laurence that my cube is awful (which it is).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Awesome! Full step too :0



Well, not really. My previous PB (6.47) had OLL/PLL.


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 1, 2013)

PB average of 5 and 12:

average of 5: 13.57

average of 12: 14.12

13.26, 13.04, 16.79, 14.43, (14.32, 13.25, 13.06, 18.94, 13.14), 15.28, 13.10, 14.54


----------



## uvafan (Jun 1, 2013)

V, Y OH PLLs learned.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 1, 2013)

4x4 PB single: 1:15.47

Didn't feel fast, but had no parity.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 1, 2013)

2x2 
*2.21 avg5*
1.84 U' F' U2 F' R' F U2 F U2 R'
2.84 R F' U' R2 U' F R' F U2 R'
1.95 R2 F' R F' R F' R2 U2 R2 F'
(2.97) R F' R2 F' R' U R U' R F
(1.69) R2 F' R F R F2 R2 F2 R' F'

The avg12 had three counting 1s, but still wasn't a pb.

spacebar though


----------



## Akiro (Jun 1, 2013)

4x4 PBs!!
49.38 single
1.04.45 avg5 PB 
1.04.44 avg12 PB
Times : 1:07.15 1:00.49 58.71 1:09.30 (1:14.69) 1:04.56 [1:00.16 1:07.68 1:07.12 1:06.06 (49.38)] 1:03.12

I didn't know it was possible to have a lower avg12 than avg5...


----------



## KongShou (Jun 1, 2013)

Just broke ao5 PB with panshi?!?!?! 11.98. Will edit dig when i get my laptop back. Was under the impression that panshi was bad, hmmmmm..


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2013)

Akiro said:


> 4x4 PBs!!
> 49.38 single
> 1.04.45 avg5 PB
> 1.04.44 avg12 PB
> ...



Sub 50 single 
Here's an extreme example of the avg5/avg12 thing:



Spoiler



Times: 99, 1, 1, 1, 1, 99, 1, 1, 1, 1, 99, 1, 1

best avg5: 1.00 (σ = 0.00)
best avg12: 20.60 (σ = 41.32)


----------



## Akiro (Jun 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Here's an extreme example of the avg5/avg12 thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But my avg12 is lower than my avg5...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2013)

Akiro said:


> But my avg12 is lower than my avg5...



Apply the same concept, but replace the 99s with 1s and the 1s with 99s.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 2, 2013)

1.00, 2.00, 3.00, 4.00, 5.00, 1.00, 2.00, 3.00, 4.00, 5.00, 1.00, 2.00

best avg5: 3.00 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 2.70 (σ = 1.34)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 2, 2013)

Got three 16 second solves out of 8. I very rarely get sub-17. My PB is 15.28. One could have been PB but kept locking up. Get excited when going fast.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 2, 2013)

1. 4.76 F D2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F2 L R' F D' B' U B2 F2 L B' 
WOOOOHOOOOOO LL skip.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 2, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> 100 5x5x5 solves... .__.
> That wasn't in one sitting, was it? Spread out over the day with breaks in between?



Yeah, this was over a couple of days.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 2, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 1. 4.76 F D2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F2 L R' F D' B' U B2 F2 L B'
> WOOOOHOOOOOO LL skip.


Wat.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 2, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 1. 4.76 F D2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F2 L R' F D' B' U B2 F2 L B'
> WOOOOHOOOOOO LL skip.



Nice!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 2, 2013)

Quick summary of some recent computer cube results...

11x11x11 in 12:45.000
15x15x15 in 25:24.391
16x16x16 in 28:12.766
18x18x18 in 31:35.484
19x19x19 in 38:55.625
20x20x20 in 41:53.891
21x21x21 in 50:00.625


----------



## uniacto (Jun 2, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 1. 4.76 F D2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F2 L R' F D' B' U B2 F2 L B'
> WOOOOHOOOOOO LL skip.



say whaaaat?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> 1.00, 2.00, 3.00, 4.00, 5.00, 1.00, 2.00, 3.00, 4.00, 5.00, 1.00, 2.00
> 
> best avg5: 3.00 (σ = 1.00)
> best avg12: 2.70 (σ = 1.34)



quesción mark



XTowncuber said:


> 1. 4.76 F D2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F2 L R' F D' B' U B2 F2 L B'
> WOOOOHOOOOOO LL skip.



slow not even sub WR hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



qqwref said:


> Quick summary of some recent computer cube results...
> 
> 11x11x11 in 12:45.000
> 15x15x15 in 25:24.391
> ...



17x17 pree


----------



## ottozing (Jun 2, 2013)

Average of 12: 16.478
1. 16.340 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U B' D' R F' D U2 B' U F L F' 
2. 16.989 B2 R2 U2 F' U' L2 U L' F B2 R' U2 D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 F2 
3. 15.597 F2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F D2 B R F R2 D2 U2 B2 D U' R' B 
4. 16.457 R' U L2 F2 B' L' D R2 F B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D R2 D 
5. 17.690 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R B2 F D2 U' B L2 U L R D2 U 
6. 16.967 R D R U' D F B D' B L2 U D' R2 U B2 R2 D R2 B2 D 
7. (14.853) B2 L2 F D2 B U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B L U' R2 F R2 D2 B R D' L 
8. 15.680 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B U' R U' F2 D' L D F R B2 
9. 17.376 D2 R' U2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R F2 R' F R' F R' D' B U2 L2 D' 
10. 15.585 L D' F2 R' L B L U B U' R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 
11. 16.099 B' L2 D2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2 F D L F D' L2 D2 R B R 
12. (21.240) D' B2 U L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F U2 L R B D' F2 R F2 

Solves 7-11 make a 15.788 ao5. All of this on cam too


----------



## qqwref (Jun 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 17x17 pree


tomarro

12x12x12: 13:44.781 (2411 @ 2.92)
and 14:41.984 avg5


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 2, 2013)

I did some <RU> 2-gen solving:
3.05 PB single
4.84 PB average of 5
5.46 PB average of 12
6.38 PB average of 100

I can only get internet on my phone atm so I can't post times, but I will upload the video of the average of 5 and 12 when my internet goes back.


----------



## CuberCat (Jun 2, 2013)

Ao1 for 3x3: 37.38 (Beginner's Method).
I have started the long journey of CFOP (Fridrich Method).


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 2, 2013)

Ohey thread, long time no post.
Just did a 445 solve session. Average was 10.37.

The only DNF was solve *441*...


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 2, 2013)

16.24 nl OH, felt normal.


----------



## leonparfitt (Jun 2, 2013)

*4x4*

*First sub 40! 

39.65* - F' Rw2 L Uw' U B2 Uw2 R Fw F2 B' U D' L Fw2 R B' L' U R L Fw' F' R' Rw2 L D' B' D2 B2 F' D U B' R' Uw D R2 F2 R2


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> quesción mark



showing how avg12<avg5


----------



## Username (Jun 2, 2013)

2-4 Relay PB: 1:17.xy I think it was (on video)

5x5 Single PB: 2:00.18 (On video)

So close to sub 2


----------



## uvafan (Jun 2, 2013)

27.49 OH avg100


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 2, 2013)

1:10.66 12.96	7.11	50.60
4x4 Relay pb, super slow 2x2, but sub 50 4x4 single (without pickup)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, dedicated practice apparently pays off:

number of times: 368/368
best time: 7.58
worst time: 13.85

current avg5: 11.04 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 9.35 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 10.60 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 9.77 (σ = 0.62)

current avg100: 10.49 (σ = 1.03)
*best avg100: 10.29 (σ = 0.84)*

session avg: 10.79 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 10.80

Also, precisely 100 sub-10 singles in there. And my cube is still terribad.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> Well, dedicated practice apparently pays off:
> 
> number of times: 368/368
> best time: 7.58
> ...



3x3? Probably not sq-1 because of no lolsingles.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, 3x3. I don't practice square-1 at the moment (and haven't done so since before Euros)


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 2, 2013)

59.11 4x4 PB single 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## emolover (Jun 3, 2013)

Mega PB avg5 and 12.

1:28.85, 1:25.35, 1:22.21, 1:17.30, 1:16.43, 1:22.95, 1:16.71, 1:31.88, 1:29.14, 1:18.14, 1:32.52, *1:07.50, 1:12.99, 1:19.49, 1:17.76, 1:11.41*, 1:20.14, 1:24.59, 1:15.60, 1:20.51, 1:08.73, 1:23.62, 1:17.65

best avg5: 1:14.05 (σ = 3.31)

best avg12: 1:16.79 (σ = 4.60)


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2013)

Megaminx PBs (all except single)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:22.00
worst time: 2:12.79

current avg5: 1:36.42 (σ = 2.43)
best avg5: 1:32.71 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 1:39.58 (σ = 4.30)
best avg12: 1:35.95 (σ = 2.92)

current avg50: 1:39.92 (σ = 5.67)
best avg50: 1:39.87 (σ = 6.07)

current avg100: 1:40.30 (σ = 6.41)
best avg100: 1:40.30 (σ = 6.41)

session avg: 1:40.30 (σ = 6.41)
session mean: 1:40.84

I really have nothing better to do....  Too bad there were a few counting sup 2s.

Edit: Times:
1:33.75, 1:46.39, 1:35.78, 1:45.33, 1:51.97, 1:28.19, 1:44.25, 1:30.74, 1:46.20, 1:56.94, 1:48.79, 1:34.91, 1:29.15, 1:40.58, 1:35.89, 1:44.66, 1:40.42, 1:35.65, 1:35.33, 1:36.49, 1:30.37, 1:35.29, 1:34.53, 1:50.30, 1:40.68, 1:51.99, 1:22.00, 1:41.22, 1:39.24, 1:45.82, 1:42.64, 1:34.27, 1:40.69, 1:55.89, 1:35.64, 1:30.62, 1:37.95, 2:08.90, 1:41.86, 1:35.50, 2:03.67, 1:52.91, 1:41.24, 1:48.38, 1:36.28, 1:41.17, 1:40.26, 1:33.85, 1:28.12, 1:52.51, 1:51.69, 1:30.52, 1:36.35, 1:35.47, 1:40.48, 1:40.63, 1:38.90, 1:52.71, 1:28.47, 1:40.88, 1:43.59, 1:45.74, 1:41.67, 1:39.55, 1:35.62, 1:34.64, 1:48.06, 1:36.46, 1:39.79, 1:42.47, 1:46.81, 1:33.07, 1:52.83, 1:37.31, 1:39.60, 1:51.45, 1:32.43, 2:12.79, 1:35.42, 1:38.92, 1:47.41, 1:31.66, 1:26.40, 1:33.50, 1:32.96, 1:34.39, 2:01.70, 1:42.65, 1:47.30, 1:38.33, 1:40.09, 1:46.61, 1:34.71, 1:39.32, 1:40.98, 1:36.91, 1:31.08, 1:38.56, 1:33.78, 1:46.48


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

Megaminx PB single: 1:58.22

First sub 2 ever


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 3, 2013)

7.77 PLL Skip.

Lucky Lucky.


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

2-5 Relay: 3:22.64

A minute faster than my old PB


5x5 PB avg 5: 2:22.95

10 seconds faster than last PB


Megaminx

avg of 5: 1:53.71 (PB)

Time List:
1:58.22 (PB) (2:07.78), 1:53.12 (PB), 1:49.77 (PB), (1:43.94) (PB)

Broke PB 4 times in this average, old PB single wasn't even sub 2 before this... Let's see what kind of avg 12 I get

E: 2:05.66 ao12

PB by 20 secs


----------



## windhero (Jun 3, 2013)

Watched the first 2 parts of Noahs BL tutorials, succeeded in 2x2 Blindfold 3 times yesterday! Yay!

Maybe working on the rest of the 3x3 today!


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

3.96 2x2 AO100 Stackmatted

Beats my old PB of 4.69


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 3, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> Yeah, 3x3. I don't practice square-1 at the moment (and haven't done so since before Euros)



 This makes me sad.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2013)

Clock PB avg12

number of times: 12/12
best time: 6.16
worst time: 8.66

current avg5: 7.61 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 7.04 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 7.24 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 7.24 (σ = 0.68)

session avg: 7.24 (σ = 0.68)
session mean: 7.27

The avg5 is my 2nd sub AsR.


----------



## Shortshrimp (Jun 3, 2013)

15.88 Non-lucky 3x3 solve with Dayan Panshi!


----------



## ottozing (Jun 3, 2013)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 2.287
worst time: 8.884

current avg5: 5.889 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 4.581 (σ = 0.06)

current avg12: 5.786 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 4.857 (σ = 0.39)

session avg: 5.362 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 5.371

3x3 2 gen (R U)


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

47.12 4x4 single
57.22 4x4 ao12

I'm almost sub 1


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jun 3, 2013)

2x2
Average of 5: 2.15
1. 2.14 F' R' U' R U R' F2 U R'
2. (3.62) R' U2 R U2 R' F U2 F U
3. (1.63) F2 U R F U' R F' R' U2
4. 1.96 R2 U2 F' R F2 U F2 R' U'
5. 2.34 R F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 U' 

+0.51 F U2 R F' U R' U' R' U' 
y2 x'
R'2 U' R U2


----------



## RebelKeithy (Jun 3, 2013)

3x3
Just got my first sub-15 single, (14.70s) and it wasn't lucky, just really awesome look ahead. My current average is 25s so I'm really happy


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh. Yesterday got 13.34! Decent but not amazing cross. Did 1st pair. 2nd was R' U R2 U' R' which accidentally solved a third. Fourth was mediocre. Bad lookahead into. Did y2 into it :fp. Then last layer. F R U R' U' F'. Predicted pll skip. No auf. So like 6+8+5+8+6=33. Just approximate move count. So 2.47 tps. My tps is so slow. Lol.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Solved 36 of my ~42 cubes in just under 3 hours today.
They include these: V-Cube 7, SS 6x6, SS 5x5, KaiYue 5x5, 2 4x4s, ~7 3x3s, 4 2x2s, 2 Pyraminx, Mega, Rex cube, axis cube, Dino cube, Skewb, and a few others.

The few I didnt solve were these: Square 1 (dont know the algs), Super square 1 (no idea how), Master Skewb (forgot algs), 3x3x2 (forgot algs), latch cube (don't know how), 3x3x4 (forgot algs)

Fun.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 4, 2013)

5x5 is fun.

1:13.62, 1:13.37, (1:12.96), (1:23.61), 1:13.84 = 1:13.61 avg5

1:15.26, 1:12.33, 1:15.90, 1:16.07, 1:17.56, 1:18.14, 1:24.48, (1:25.91), (1:11.14), 1:11.59, 1:22.90, 1:24.57 = 1:17.88 avg12


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty sure this is a PB. 2:37.31, 2:38.32, 2:37.69, (2:35.38), (2:51.91) = 2:37.77 6x6.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 4, 2013)

4:37.57, 4:28.66, 4:36.63, 4:31.84, 4:38.20 = 4:35.35

7x7. So consistent :O :O


2-7 relay in 10:51.81. 2, 3, 7, 6, 5, 4. Procrastination is a nasty habit to break.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 4, 2013)

Megaminx PB's:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:09.35
worst time: 1:28.86

current avg5: 1:23.56 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 1:11.02 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: 1:24.37 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 1:15.72 (σ = 4.30)

current avg50: 1:22.31 (σ = 3.24)
best avg50: 1:20.01 (σ = 4.75)

current avg100: 1:21.34 (σ = 4.19)
best avg100: 1:21.34 (σ = 4.19)

My shoulders are unusually sore after that...

Everything but single is PB.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 4, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-6-4
avg of 5: 10.83

Time List:
1. 10.20 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L' F U B' L' B2 D' B L2 F2 
2. 11.40 U2 D L B2 D B U' D R' D2 F2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F D2 F U2 
3. (9.85) L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 L' R' F L D' U L B U' F R' B 
4. (14.45) F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F' D U' R' B' F2 U L B2 D' B2 
5. 10.90 B R2 B R2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' R' B' D2 R' B' L' F' U' R2

Finally broke a 3x3 pb again!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 4, 2013)

Was just doing some 3x3 practice for Shepparton. 

10.24, 10.98, 9.55, (14.91), (9.29[PLL skip]) = 10.26 avg5.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 4, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Was just doing some 3x3 practice for Shepparton.
> 
> 10.24, 10.98, 9.55, (14.91), (9.29[PLL skip]) = 10.26 avg5.



Nice! Didn't realize how good you were at 3x3


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 4, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Nice! Didn't realize how good you were at 3x3


Thanks, but this isn't an accurate reflection of my average.


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2013)

5.67 Pyra AO100

Sub NR


----------



## ottozing (Jun 4, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks, but this isn't an accurate reflection of my average.



Oh I know  But still, didn't expect you to get a low 10 ao5.

EDIT: I don't mean that in a mean way :/ I just never really knew what your 3x3 times were like because you always do BLD :3


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 4, 2013)

3x3:

number of times: 223/223
best time: 7.09
worst time: 14.54

current avg5: 9.99 (σ = 1.19)
*best avg5: 8.90 (σ = 0.85)*

current avg12: 10.24 (σ = 1.00)
*best avg12: 9.24 (σ = 0.59)*

current avg100: 10.33 (σ = 0.95)
*best avg100: 10.22 (σ = 0.91)*

session avg: 10.70 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 10.70

Sub-10 is within reach.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2013)

...but is it within reach for sq1?  (I'd be impressed enough with a sub 10 avg of 5 or 12)


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 4, 2013)

his signature has a video of sub 10 ao5


----------



## BoltKey (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got my avg5 sub 1 minute! Woohoo!


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 4, 2013)

first sub 10 solve 9.27!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 4, 2013)

PB ao12, ao50, and ao100! along with 4 sub-10s 
Average of 100: 12.75 (previous pb was 13.08)


Spoiler



1. 11.51 U2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' B' D2 L F2 R2 B R' F' D' F 
2. 10.50 D B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L U B' L B R B F R' D 
3. 12.42 L2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L B U' B2 L2 R D2 F D2 B 
4. 14.30 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B D2 R' B2 L2 B R' B2 F 
5. 12.22 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U L' U B2 D F L2 B' F' L R2 
6. 14.01 L2 D B2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R F R' B2 U2 B L F R' B' 
7. 12.51 U2 B U2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D U2 B R D U' L F 
8. 11.37 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' U L' D' U L R D' L 
9. 12.85 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' L R' F' D' L' D' B D' 
10. 13.56 R' D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R D' F' R2 B L' R' B' F U' L' 
11. 12.97 F2 L B2 U2 R F2 U2 R B2 U2 R' D R B U2 B2 D F' L2 D 
12. 13.56 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 D' L F' L2 B R F2 L R' F R 
13. (9.84) R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U' L F' D2 B' L B' D' B2 F2 R' 
14. 12.14 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 L U2 L' B U2 F2 R F' U' B' D2 L' B 
15. 12.31 B R U2 B U R B' D B L U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 B2 
16. (14.50) R2 F2 D R2 D B2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F' L R2 D' L' U2 L' D' U2 
17. 13.37 B L U' R2 B' R2 F D2 L' F U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 
18. 13.66 U' R U' D2 R L' F' D2 R' U R2 U L2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 D F2 
19. 11.58 U2 R B2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' D B R' D L' D U' L R' F2 
20. 13.95 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R U' L' D2 F D' U' B2 U2 L' 
21. 13.94 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 B L2 F' D' B2 D2 L D2 L D U F 
22. 13.21 L2 U' R' D R F' L' F B U B2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 
23. 12.32 R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B' L F2 U2 R B L' D B' U2 
24. 12.78 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 D B' F' D' F2 L' R2 F' U B F' 
25. 12.32 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 F' U2 L' B U' B' U' B2 L2 U' 
26. 14.18 L U2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 L U2 L' B' R' D U' F' U R' B' R U' 
27. 14.09 U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L' R' F' U' B' L' D' L2 U F' D 
28. 13.44 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D' R2 F' L' B2 U' L R2 
29. 11.78 B2 R F U2 L' D F U2 F U2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' 
30. 13.91 L2 B' R2 B2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R' U' F' R B2 F' R2 D2 R D 
31. 14.38 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L F' U2 R' B' F D R D2 U2 
32. 13.96 L2 R2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U B' R' F' L' R' F2 L2 U 
33. 13.50 B R B2 L2 U' F' U D' R D L' F2 L B2 D2 R2 L B2 R2 D2 F2 
34. 13.09 U F R' U' F2 B' U' D' R U D2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' B2 
35. 14.35 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R' B2 F2 U F D' F2 D U R' 
36. 13.35 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 F' L U' B2 R2 B L R2 B' R D2 
37. 13.09 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D' F' L U B D L' B2 R2 D' U' 
38. 11.70 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R' D2 F' U2 L B F' D2 F2 R 
39. 12.66 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U' B2 D F' D2 U B L2 B2 U2 L' B2 R2 
40. 11.66 D B2 D F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B F L' U' B2 F U L F' D' 
41. (9.54) R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D R2 B2 L2 B' U L2 
42. 12.45 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 U' L R U' B' U2 F2 L U' R2 B2 
43. 13.86 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D L D2 R' F' U' F2 U' B2 D2 R 
44. 12.96 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L2 U R B U2 R2 U L' D' L2 
45. 13.41 D2 R B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 R2 B L' B2 U2 R' U R U2 F2 
46. 13.26 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U L B F R' B F U R' B' U' 
47. 13.14 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B' F' L' R' D' F2 R D' F' R' 
48. 11.68 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 R2 D R' F' D F2 U2 B2 
49. 12.20 R U2 F2 L D' B' L' U' F' L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 
50. (14.89) L2 U L2 F2 D' U' B2 U2 F2 U' L D2 F D' F' U2 B2 F' L2 D 
51. 12.63 D F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' R' B D' L2 U2 F R D' R F' 
52. (15.98) R' B R' D' L D' B2 R' D' R' F2 U2 R2 B D2 B U2 B' D2 B2 L2 
53. 12.91 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F U' B' D L B' R' F D L' 
54. 11.04 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 U R2 F D' B' L F' R2 D L F' U 
55. (9.28) R2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 F' R2 D' U B' L' U2 L F' U2 
56. (15.30) B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R F D2 R F U F D2 R U' 
57. 12.50 D' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' R' B' U' L' F D' F' L' B2 U' 
58. 12.55 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' B' D L F L' F U' L2 F2 
59. 13.69 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 F L2 F L' B U2 B' L' D B' L R2 
60. 11.75 R2 B' L' F2 L' F D F R L2 B' L2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 
61. 13.97 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 F U L D' L' B' L2 R F D2 R' 
62. 12.65 D L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D U' R' U2 B' U' R' F R' U B 
63. (15.07) B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U F2 L2 D B2 F D2 U' B' D R2 F' D U R 
64. 13.57 D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F L2 B2 F D2 L U' R' U' R2 B' U L' B2 F 
65. 10.72 L B2 R' B2 D F' U R2 D R2 B' U2 L2 F L2 B R2 F' L2 B' 
66. 12.97 R U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 L B2 U' B' L2 B2 L U2 L2 D' L2 
67. 12.43 L2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 R' B R' U' R2 F D' R' D2 B2 
68. 13.28 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U F D L' R2 D' L2 D R2 B' 
69. 13.74 D2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F' R2 U2 F' U R D R D2 B D2 L U' B2 
70. 10.52 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 D U L2 U' L B F' R2 U' R2 B U' B' D 
71. 12.99 D' U' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R' F' L' U2 R' U B2 L F' 
72. 12.68 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F U' L U2 B D R' D F D2 
73. 14.10 F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D U F2 R2 B2 F U2 R' D' L F' U F2 U R' 
74. 12.32 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' R D' L F' U2 L' B' U' 
75. 12.99 D2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 U B' L F' U2 R' F' D' U' L F2 
76. 11.53 R' F U2 F' B2 D F2 B U D2 F2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L F2 L' 
77. 14.13 D2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L D' B2 R F' R' F L' D F 
78. 13.24 F D2 L F' U2 D' F2 L F U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' 
79. 11.41 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' L' B2 U B L2 U' F D' 
80. 14.11 R' F2 U L F' R B U2 L B' L2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 D2 B2 
81. 13.11 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F D2 F L2 B2 L' F L2 R B' L' D2 U' L' B 
82. 13.03 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R U' L' R2 B2 U2 F L' B' F 
83. 13.19 U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 U' L2 F' L' B' R' U L2 F' U2 R2 D' 
84. 10.55 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D2 U2 L' F U' F R2 D' B' R2 F 
85. 12.92 D2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 L' F2 R F2 U2 B' L D B' U' B2 F R2 B' 
86. 10.55 B2 R' B2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F U L U' L2 D U' L' U' B' R2 
87. 12.71 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 R' U' B2 L2 U' F' L R' D2 
88. 13.24 D2 B D2 B R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 U L D' B2 L' B' F D F' L' 
89. 10.90 B2 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 D U' R2 U' R F2 D' L' B' D F R2 U F 
90. (9.91) D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' U' R D2 B R B' D2 B' L2 
91. 14.32 B L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 U R F2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 L 
92. 11.92 D U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B L B D2 B D U B L D' 
93. 13.69 U L' U' L' F' D R2 F2 U2 L U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 D L2 
94. 13.18 U2 R U2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D' L R2 F' L' F' R D2 B U2 
95. 11.25 F D2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B' D2 F2 D F2 L R' F' L U' L2 B2 R' 
96. (10.43) R F2 U R2 U' B L' B' U B D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 
97. 12.43 B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 B L2 F' L' R U F D L F2 
98. 10.55 D2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 D L F D' L B2 U F2 
99. 11.09 R L' F' D R' D B D R2 B U F2 R2 L2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 
100. 13.07 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F' L' U B U' L2 R' D' F U2


Solves 89-100 are a 11.85 ao12 (my first sub-12 ao12  ), and solves 51-100 are a 12.55 ao50 (my pb - previous was 12.96)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

9.81 avg5! 

And a 12.15 avg100 as well :3


----------



## emolover (Jun 5, 2013)

PB avg5 and dat single.

Average of 5: 1:13.82
1. 1:14.39 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
2. (1:19.85) 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
3. 1:13.60 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
4. 1:13.48 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
5. (1:03.59) 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 5, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> his signature has a video of sub 10 ao5



Whoops, I was being silly...

Accomplishment: 0.99 Y perm, megaminx

Also, 10 mega T perms in 9.22 and 10 3x3 T perms in 10.6x

I reckon 10 3x3 T perms sub 10 is probably easy for some people...


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 5, 2013)

3.53 pyra average on ttw. Too many lol scrambles 

4.49	B U L B' U R U L' U R u r l'
6.15	L' B' R B' L U B U' R' L r
2.04	U R B U L U' R' U' L' U r b
3.22	R' B L' U' R' L' R U L B' u' r'
2.87	R B L' U R' B' R U' L B' b'

4.72	avg of 12


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 5, 2013)

18.99 zzoh PB avg100

70% sub-20



Spoiler



17.73, 17.90, 13.59, 18.44, 20.02, 16.46, 23.04, 19.74, 24.32, 20.57, 20.08, 21.40, 16.76, 20.07, 19.12, 20.08, 21.36, 19.66, 21.13, 20.19, 16.30, 18.49, 18.30, 17.84, 19.33, 16.37, 19.49, 20.34, 18.42, 19.07, 18.98, 18.42, 18.40, 22.58, 16.13, 16.54, 19.20, 19.60, 19.76, 16.88, 15.00, 21.36, 16.17, 19.22, 20.52, 17.84, 16.54, 19.92, 16.16, 25.37, 18.35, 19.93, 19.58, 14.52, 15.70, 19.34, 17.51, 16.77, 20.72, 19.07, 17.26, 16.77, 21.60, 17.43, 18.59, 22.58, 19.36, 20.57, 18.00, 16.78, 20.53, 21.01, 16.83, 21.41, 18.43, 17.84, 19.89, 19.03, 20.11, 19.86, 18.87, 16.85, 18.82, 17.68, 19.55, 15.35, 18.88, 19.24, 17.72, 22.10, 20.99, 20.02, 19.66, 19.02, 19.70, 18.46, 20.73, 21.27, 20.05, 19.47


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rubiks Clock
*PB average of 5: 6.66*
6.72, 6.60, (7.56), (6.59), 6.66

times and scrambles


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 5, 2013)

2:41.xx 6x6 AO12 PB. Could have been a lot better but I had like 3 counting 2:46s.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 5, 2013)

Sat down to do a 3x3 session. Fifty or so solves in, and I realise I haven't had a sup 13 yet, so decide to go until I get a sup 13. I end up getting to 137 solves before getting a 13.15, and although this isn't something I've ever kept track of before, this is almost certainly a PB. The session average turned out to be 10.55, with a few sub-10 averages of 12 and quite a few sub-10 averages of 5 in there, so I'm content.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 5, 2013)

PB OH Ao5: 26.22

25.92, 26.62, (33.06), 26.11, (22.82)

Beats previous PB by over a second. Part of a PB ao12 of 28.04. The 22.82 was full step and my 2nd or 3rd fastest single so far.

I'm almost done with learning OH PLLs. The Ns are the only ones I'm not satisfied with yet (because the 2H algs I use doesn't fit OH, at least not with my current fingertricks). Almost all OH PLLs are sub 4 now. Only missing V, F (around 4.20s) and the Ns (around 5-6)


----------



## axis (Jun 5, 2013)

PB:21.95
And I'm cubing for 2 months


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

55.70 2x2x4 solve with shape shifting.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 5, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> Sat down to do a 3x3 session. Fifty or so solves in, and I realise I haven't had a sup 13 yet, so decide to go until I get a sup 13. I end up getting to 137 solves before getting a 13.15, and although this isn't something I've ever kept track of before, this is almost certainly a PB. The session average turned out to be 10.55, with a few sub-10 averages of 12 and quite a few sub-10 averages of 5 in there, so I'm content.



After reading your post, I decided to do that same thing, but with sup 19, since I average 16-17ish. After my second solve, I got a 19.19. Game over!


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my mini 7x7 a couple days ago, did a bunch of solves today for the first time. Could still use some more breaking in, but:

4:11.92, 4:27.44, (4:04.03), 4:22.83, 4:12.84, 4:39.84, (4:53.92), 4:19.77, 4:07.01, 4:11.92, 4:20.81, 4:38.73 = 4:21.31 avg12

PB by about 20 seconds


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 6, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Got my mini 7x7 a couple days ago, did a bunch of solves today for the first time. Could still use some more breaking in, but:
> 
> 4:11.92, 4:27.44, (4:04.03), 4:22.83, 4:12.84, 4:39.84, (4:53.92), 4:19.77, 4:07.01, 4:11.92, 4:20.81, 4:38.73 = 4:21.31 avg12
> 
> PB by about 20 seconds



Wow nice! I hope my times will drop like this when I get the mini one


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2013)

4:44.15 7x7 PB single.

4:03 redux fskjdhfkjsfhkjshkjfdshkjdsfh
(2:30 centers, 1:30 edges)


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2013)

5x5

1:18.10, 1:14.85, 1:14.49, 1:17.96, 1:14.05, 1:19.78, 1:22.19, (1:29.91), 1:13.91, 1:14.32, (1:09.91), 1:19.20 = 1:16.89 avg12

EDIT:

1:13.17, 1:21.62, (1:06.81), 1:19.61, 1:18.74, 1:13.17, (1:26.14), 1:15.85, 1:13.97, 1:22.04, 1:12.31, 1:16.93 = 1:16.74 avg12

And I finally got my avg100 sub-1:20. 1:19.89, to be exact. This feels nice.


----------



## Riley (Jun 6, 2013)

Randomly did OH and got a PB avg5.

19.48, (25.53), 21.32, (17.90), 18.27 = 19.69

Easy X-Cross on the 17.


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 6, 2013)

Not PB, but an accomplishment nevertheless:


Spoiler: 3x3x3 Average of 12: 12.43



1. 10.34 B D L' B R' F' U2 D L' U' B' R B2 D L' F2 D' L U2 D R' U' R2 L2 U2
2. 13.89 U2 B' R2 D' L' F2 U' R2 L2 F L D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R U L D2 U F
3. 13.87 F B' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' F' U2 R' B' F' U' R' D R2 L' F2 R' B2 F' U2 B2
4. 13.68 L2 B' R2 D' B L' R' B D' R' U2 F2 B' L' D2 R L2 F D R B' L2 R' U2 B
5. 13.11 R U2 D2 F2 B R L2 F L D2 B D' F2 L' R B D' F' L2 B' F' D2 F2 R B
6. 11.88 B' D2 U' L U' L B' F2 U F' R' D2 F' D2 L B' L' R U' R2 U2 R F D' R'
7. 11.25 U2 F2 L D L2 U2 F' U2 D' R B' L2 F' R2 U L2 B' F2 L' D' B D' R2 F2 D2
8. 13.65 R' U' F' L2 U2 L' R2 F2 D L2 U D' L D B L' B L2 B2 R' D B U L2 R2
9. (14.99) R D R2 B F U' L2 U' L F D F' U2 R' U' F D F' D' B' U' F2 L' U B
10. (9.64) L' D B' F2 D' R' U' L U' B2 D' R D R B2 L2 U2 B R2 L U2 D L' B' R'
11. 10.26 U F2 R' L' U' R' B D' B' D2 B F' D F' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L R' U D' L B2
12. 12.33 B2 R2 B' D' L' B' U R D2 R B L F' D U2 F' B2 L B' R2 F B2 R' D U'



I think I still like my Lubix ZhanChi more than the ShuangRen. At least, until I get used to the feel.
[edit]
Later:


Spoiler: 3x3x3 Average of 5: 11.51



1. (9.64) L' D B' F2 D' R' U' L U' B2 D' R D R B2 L2 U2 B R2 L U2 D L' B' R'
2. 10.26 U F2 R' L' U' R' B D' B' D2 B F' D F' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L R' U D' L B2
3. 12.33 B2 R2 B' D' L' B' U R D2 R B L F' D U2 F' B2 L B' R2 F B2 R' D U'
4. 11.94 L' D2 B2 D2 L R2 F D' B F2 D' F' D2 U' F' B' U L' D' R2 L2 U2 F D' B'
5. (12.90) L' D2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 R U R F2 L U2 F2 B2 U2 L U2 F' B D' B2 F2 L


Even later:


Spoiler: Average of 12: 12.19



1. 13.11 R U2 D2 F2 B R L2 F L D2 B D' F2 L' R B D' F' L2 B' F' D2 F2 R B
2. 11.88 B' D2 U' L U' L B' F2 U F' R' D2 F' D2 L B' L' R U' R2 U2 R F D' R'
3. 11.25 U2 F2 L D L2 U2 F' U2 D' R B' L2 F' R2 U L2 B' F2 L' D' B D' R2 F2 D2
4. 13.65 R' U' F' L2 U2 L' R2 F2 D L2 U D' L D B L' B L2 B2 R' D B U L2 R2
5. (14.99) R D R2 B F U' L2 U' L F D F' U2 R' U' F D F' D' B' U' F2 L' U B
6. (9.64) L' D B' F2 D' R' U' L U' B2 D' R D R B2 L2 U2 B R2 L U2 D L' B' R'
7. 10.26 U F2 R' L' U' R' B D' B' D2 B F' D F' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L R' U D' L B2
8. 12.33 B2 R2 B' D' L' B' U R D2 R B L F' D U2 F' B2 L B' R2 F B2 R' D U'
9. 11.94 L' D2 B2 D2 L R2 F D' B F2 D' F' D2 U' F' B' U L' D' R2 L2 U2 F D' B'
10. 12.90 L' D2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 R U R F2 L U2 F2 B2 U2 L U2 F' B D' B2 F2 L
11. 12.53 U2 L R2 U' R D L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' U2 F2 D B' L' F R2 B2 F2
12. 12.03 L U D R2 U' F U L' F D2 R' L2 B' R' L U F L2 U' F' B R2 F' U2 F


OKAY I'M DONE.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 6, 2013)

Megaminx sub 4 
3:36.73, 3:37.02, 3:27.27, 3:48.91, 3:39.75 = 3:37.83


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 6, 2013)

1:57.01, 1:40.03, 1:51.66, 1:37.62, 1:39.08, 1:53.74, 1:44.75, 1:38.49, 1:41.87, 1:36.85, 1:36.55, 1:43.24 = 1:42.73

brand new out of the box ss 5x5. Tensions are bizarre.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 6, 2013)

First solve ever on a 7x7 8:54.12. I recorded and I will upload the video sometime tonight

Edit: Video



Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;Cb_dZEQsu-c]http://youtu.be/Cb_dZEQsu-c[/video]


----------



## emolover (Jun 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 1:13.06
1. 1:09.43 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
2. (1:17.67) 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
3. 1:15.84 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
4. (1:07.19) 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
5. 1:13.90 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U


----------



## Riley (Jun 6, 2013)

First time that I got a sub-10 average of 12 without even knowing (until I finished the full average of 100).

8.09, 11.37, 8.92, 10.19, 12.58, 8.34, 10.36, (12.74), 8.90, 11.08, 9.15, (7.98) = 9.90

Only one 9.xx.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 6, 2013)

5x5 single: 4:04.47

PB by 30 seconds and over a minute faster than normal solves. I just can't do big cubes fast.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 7, 2013)

23.80, 23.51, 24.57, 21.93, 25.84, 21.78, (19.97), 24.10, 20.97, (27.27), 23.91, 25.26
23.57 PB OH avg12


----------



## already1329 (Jun 7, 2013)

19.72 first OH sub-20. (Roux)

edit: 23.10 PB average of 5.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2013)

5:16.74 PB 7x7 avg12


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn I improved a lot today! PB in everything but single. 

1:13.89, 1:18.36, 1:23.20, 1:14.60, 1:27.88, 1:18.01, 1:16.19, 1:16.55, 1:17.58, 1:23.33, 1:13.85, 1:16.80, *1:16.39, 1:08.44, 1:12.29, 1:07.01, 1:16.05*, 1:17.18, 1:22.45, 1:16.89, 1:09.69, 1:11.97, 1:26.18, 1:14.18, 1:20.96

number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:07.01
worst time: 1:27.88

current avg5: 1:15.70 (σ = 4.68)
best avg5: 1:12.26 (σ = 3.81)

current avg12: 1:15.01 (σ = 4.58)
best avg12: 1:13.96 (σ = 3.21)

session avg: 1:16.69 (σ = 3.62)
session mean: 1:16.80


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 7, 2013)

3:49.21 7x7 single on cam, I think Steve needs to get this mini ss 7x7.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2013)

7:01.53 second try higames 7x7. Last time I did was a couple months back, and times were around ~11 mins. Getting used to the [3,4] and [7,8] controls.


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

2:18.18 PB 5x5 average of 5

2:18.08, 2:18.86, 2:17.59, (2:48.34), (2:09.28)

Counting times are pretty consistent

E: Rolled it into an avg12



Spoiler: STATS



number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:07.61
worst time: 2:48.34

current avg5: 2:22.98 (σ = 6.39)
best avg5: 2:15.71 (σ = 5.73)

current avg12: 2:21.10 (σ = 9.38)
best avg12: 2:21.10 (σ = 9.38)

session avg: 2:21.10 (σ = 9.38)
session mean: 2:22.25



Times: 2:18.08, 2:18.86, 2:17.59, 2:48.34, 2:09.28, 2:20.26, 2:07.61, 2:18.22, 2:20.49, 2:14.72, 2:43.27, 2:30.24

PB ao5 and 12


----------



## ottozing (Jun 7, 2013)

Practice for Shepparton. This is with a stackmat timer 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 1.300
worst time: 4.190

current avg5: 2.940 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 2.120 (σ = 0.03)

current avg12: 2.760 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 2.370 (σ = 0.45)

session avg: 2.626 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 2.599


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

2:02.39 5x5 single


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2013)

4:40.24, 4:40.34, 4:41.15 = 4:40.58 *(σ = 0.50)*

wat

edit: 7x7


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 7, 2013)

2:56.98 4x4 single
(Good for me as I have only timed myself 4 times on 4x4)

PB 17.77 single (within 20 minutes of the arrival of my moyu)


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

WOOHOOO

1:59.19 5x5 Single! First sub 2 ever!!!! D I'm so happy right now 

Entire session is full of PB's


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2013)

wtf this is happening again. I got a 3:48.68 on 7x7 which is PB by over 10s but felt ridiculously slow. qqtimer malfunction? Not trying to sound like a ****** but the solve seriously felt slow.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 7, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Practice for Shepparton. This is with a stackmat timer
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 49/50
> ...



Good luck at Shepparton .


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 7, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> wtf this is happening again. I got a 3:48.68 on 7x7 which is PB by over 10s but felt ridiculously slow. qqtimer malfunction? Not trying to sound like a ****** but the solve seriously felt slow.



It may be qqtimer being weird.
I once did a 4x4 solve inbetween relays the other week, when the whole alternate method thing was going on, and I got a 41 in-between 2 53s, it would have been PB but I was so sure it wasn't that quick that I just deleted it.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It may be qqtimer being weird.
> I once did a 4x4 solve inbetween relays the other week, when the whole alternate method thing was going on, and I got a 41 in-between 2 53s, it would have been PB but I was so sure it wasn't that quick that I just deleted it.



I've done the same. feels like I've cheated by keeping the time .-. meh, if I have real skill I'll get another one soon


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2013)

*7x7:* 5:07.64 PB avg5, 5:12.48 PB avg12


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 7, 2013)

7x7 PB 6:29.83. I have it on camera not sure if I will upload though.

video:



Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;OGfXXopBgcU]http://youtu.be/OGfXXopBgcU[/video]


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 7x7 PB 6:29.83. I have it on camera not sure if I will upload though.



Yes, you will


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Yes, you will



Does that mean you want me to upload


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Does that mean you want me to upload



Yes.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Yes.



Okay I will  But I will have to do it tonight I can't upload during the day.


----------



## conn9 (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3 13.00 PB ao5, with 10.83 NL single


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2013)

Lovin' the mini Shengshou 7x7.
*4:20.98* PB single
*4:35.93* PB avg5
*4:48.79* PB avg12


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Lovin' the mini Shengshou 7x7.
> *4:20.98* PB single
> *4:35.93* PB avg5
> *4:48.79* PB avg12



You crushed my PBs  Just ordered the mini SS 


1:11.26 5x5 PB single with locky g perm at the end


----------



## Konsta (Jun 7, 2013)

3x3 Average of 12: 10.48
8.43 was pll skip, but I'll take this 8)
3-7 makes 9.99sec avg5


Spoiler



1. 9.78 L2 U2 R2 U2 D' L2 R F2 B' D' U2 B2 R D U F B' R2 B' U' B L F2 L2 D2 
2. 12.24 B2 F L2 D' F' D2 U' R L' F2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 R U' L' U' R L 
3. 10.42 F2 B2 L2 D' R2 L' B2 L' D F2 D2 B F2 L2 F' D R U2 F2 B' R' F' B2 L B' 
4. 10.43 U F B2 R B2 R2 D2 F U' D2 B2 L2 U D L2 U2 L R2 D U' R' B2 F U' F' 
5. 9.23 D' B2 U2 R' F' B' U2 F2 L R2 B U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 
6. 10.21 L' B U' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F B L' R2 U2 B2 U' L D B L' B D' L 
7. 9.33 B' F D' L2 F L2 B2 R U F' B2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 F' U2 L' B' U D' F2 L R2 
8. (13.44) L R2 D2 F R L' U B F2 L2 B L R' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' F2 U R2 L' U2 
9. 10.52 B2 U D2 F' B2 L' U2 F' L2 D B L' F' B D2 L F' L B L' B2 D B2 D' R2 
10. 11.63 F2 U R U D' R' B' D' L' D2 B R D' R F R2 F' R F' D B' L' R B' L 
11. 11.01 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D' B' L2 B U' L' F L U' D' F' U2 D F U R2 D L' R U' 
12. (8.43) B2 D F' U' L' D' U2 B' R2 B' R' D' F2 D' R' B2 R B R2 B' U B2 U2 R2 U


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 7, 2013)

New PB 3x3 AVG 12 and 5(IIRC) and NL Single:11.96 F' B' U' L' R' F D' F L2 B' D2 R B L' F2 B' U' F' R' B L2 U R' B2 D' 
Average of 12: 16.81
Average of 5: 15.21(2-6)


Spoiler



1. 18.18 B U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U F' B U2 L D B2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 R B' R2 D L' D' 
2. 16.78 D' U L F2 B' U D B R' D' B' F' U' L F U2 B' U' D L D2 R2 F2 D B' 
3. (12.90) D' U R2 L' B' R U' D2 B D2 B2 L2 F D' U L R U2 D B2 R2 F R2 B' D' 
4. 14.30 B L' B' R' L2 F D2 U2 B' L B2 D U' F D' B D2 L' D' U' B2 U F' L' F' 
5. 19.90 B2 F2 U B L2 F R2 F' R' L' F2 L' R' B2 R D2 F L F2 L F L R' B2 U' 
6. 15.90 D2 F2 R' U' B2 L2 F2 R D R L2 F' D U F' U' L' F D L' U' D2 R2 L2 D 
7. 15.42 L D' B' D2 R2 B' F' L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 U R D L2 F2 R F B' D F U2 L' 
8. (20.43) B' R D' U2 B L2 U' R B D2 U R' F2 D2 U2 R' U L2 B' R U' B2 U2 D L 
9. 16.74 R2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 F' L' F' D2 L F B' D U' R2 F R' D L U F U' D L' 
10. 16.76 U F D B F2 L' F2 R L F2 D B2 F2 U2 R' U B' U' D2 B R2 F' B R2 D2 
11. 18.42 B2 U B2 L D2 R2 L2 F' U2 F D' B' R2 U D F' B' L D R2 U B2 L F U 
12. 15.67 D' R2 L D L2 F' D2 U R L D2 B' L F D' R2 F2 R' D2 B R F2 R2 U' L2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 7, 2013)

Bobo said:


> Good luck at Shepparton .



Thanks man


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2013)

7x7

3:56.98, 3:59.85, 4:11.86, 3:58.44, 4:11.25 = 4:03.18 avg5

Previous PB single was 4:04 lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 7, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 7x7
> 
> 3:56.98, 3:59.85, 4:11.86, 3:58.44, 4:11.25 = 4:03.18 avg5
> 
> Previous PB single was 4:04 lol



Sheesh, I can't wait to see how much that mini will drop me.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 8, 2013)

First sub-10 Average of 5 for 3x3!

Average of 5: 9.92
1. 9.46 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 R' B2 F' D R F D' B2 D L 
2. (8.50) R2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L' F' R' D B U B2 U B' L2 U2 
3. 9.95 D B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 F U2 L B L2 B R' U' B2 D2 
4. (10.92) F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F' L R' F' L B D' U B' U2 
5. 10.36 D B2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B' F L' B' F2 L' B F2 R2 

8.50 was a PLL skip, everything else was full step!

Only took me 5 years to finally do this!


----------



## kcl (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally got a sub 15 (barely.. 14.99) ao5 without any lucky solves!



Spoiler



15.60, 16.06, 13.73, 14.04, 15.32 =session avg: 14.99 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 14.95
best time: 13.73
worst time: 16.06


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 8, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> wtf this is happening again. I got a 3:48.68 on 7x7 which is PB by over 10s but felt ridiculously slow. qqtimer malfunction? Not trying to sound like a ****** but the solve seriously felt slow.



Woot, 3:50.92. This time for real. normal solve, edges had a nice flow to it. so many people doing 7x7 recently :tu


----------



## already1329 (Jun 8, 2013)

Average of 12: 12.50


Spoiler



1. 12.13 U L2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B' U L' D' F' L U L D U' 
2. 11.40 F2 U2 R D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 L' R' U' L2 R' D F' L2 F' U R' U 
3. 12.77 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D U' B2 L2 D' F U L' U R' D2 R F2 D' B' 
4. 12.72 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 B' L F2 D' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 U 
5. 12.02 U D2 L U2 L2 F' R' U D2 B R L2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 
6. (14.11) D2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' L D' B2 F R D2 U B' L2 B' L 
7. 11.68 R B D' F' U D' L F' U2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 R B2 
8. 12.68 R' B' L D2 B' U' D B' R B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 
9. (10.43) L2 U' D2 B R' B' R' D R2 L2 U2 R' D2 L F2 B2 D2 L2 U2 
10. 13.65 R2 U D L' U' D R F' D R D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 R' U2 D2 
11. 13.13 B2 L U2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F' L R' F U L B' D' L' F2 
12. 12.86 R2 F2 L B L U' R2 F' L D2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 8, 2013)

standard deviation PB: 0.0 (0.0%)

(13.23), 12.86, 12.86, (12.71), 12.85 

lol, i'm going to have a hard time beating that.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 8, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> standard deviation PB: 0.0 (0.0%)
> 
> (13.23), 12.86, 12.86, (12.71), 12.85
> 
> lol, i'm going to have a hard time beating that.



Wait what, were you cheating and using two hands? or r u just really fast oh now?

btw my accomplishment is all OH PLLs learned except Ns, I'll just hope I don't get them


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 8, 2013)

Started practicing square 1 and got a PB. One of the scramble already had a cubeshape!

23.92 average of 5 

1. 23.65 (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (-3,4) / (6,-2) / (5,6) / (0,3) / (-1,-2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-2,-4) / (-4,2) / (2,0) /
2. 22.44 (6,6) / (6,6) / (-4,4) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,1) / (-4,6) / (-2,6) / (1,6) / (4,2) 
3. (18.95) (3,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,3) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,-3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (1,6) / (2,5) 
4. 25.68 (-2,2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,-2) / (-1,6) / (3,-1) / (1,2) / (-1,0) / (-1,6) / (0,-4) / (6,6) /
5. (29.29) (0,2) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (6,-4) / (2,-4) / (-5,0) / (6,4) / (2,-1) / (2,6) /


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 8, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Wait what, were you cheating and using two hands? or r u just really fast oh now?
> 
> btw my accomplishment is all OH PLLs learned except Ns, I'll just hope I don't get them



Ns are actually really easy to learn for OH, and pretty fast too.


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2013)

OH PB's:

Avg5 = 18.16
Avg12 = 19.35
Avg100 = 22.42

My PB single has been 16.06 for so long, but I still can't beat it. I got at least 5 16's in the average of 100 though.

Edit:

7.30 single on TTW

B2 D' F' L R2 F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 F L' F R U R F L2 R2 B2 D2 R L' F'

y' z2 // Inspection
F R' D L R' F R // (accidental) X-Cross
L' U L R U R2' U' R2 U' R // F2L 2 + 3
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U2 F R U R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
M2' U r' R U2 M' U M2 // PLL

46 moves / 7.30 seconds = 6.3 TPS

Alternate solution that I don't know why I didn't do:

y' z2 // Inspection
F R' D L R' F R // (accidental) X-Cross
L' U L R U R2' U' R2 U' R // F2L 2 + 3
y' R U2 R2' F R F' // F2L 4
y' R' F' L F R F' L F // OLL (PLL skip)

Bleh...


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 8, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Wait what, were you cheating and using two hands?



lolyes

here's another 2h PB:

Petrus 
(9.90) L2 R2 U2 D2 F' D2 L B F U' D2 L F' L D B R' F' U D' B' D2 U' F' R 



Spoiler



I'm not going to count it b/c it's 2.E.Z.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 8, 2013)

I have gotten my 7x7 pb down to 6:11.70. Hopefully sub 6 will come soon


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Petrus
> (9.90) L2 R2 U2 D2 F' D2 L B F U' D2 L F' L D B R' F' U D' B' D2 U' F' R


Haha, awesome. Despite the super easy scramble, it's still a sub10, and I've never sub-10'd on Petrus


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2013)

lolsolve with square-1 sim:
1. 17.95 /' (0, 9) /' (3, 0) /' (3, 7) /' (6, 2) /' (4, 0) /' (6, 6) /' (9, 8) / (11, 2) / (8, 0) /' (3, 10) / (6, 6) / (8, 0) / (2, 11) /' (6, 10) / (3, 6) / (8, 10) / (6, 10) /' (9, 6) /' (8, 3) /' (10, 3)
I average around 50sec atm I think (anything between 30sec-1½min), best one before this one was 29sec or smt.
Too bad this doesn't have replay option, I'd really like to see this solve again, I know I skipped corner permutation, but I think it was otherwise pretty normal solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> lolyes
> 
> here's another 2h PB:
> 
> ...



crazy scramble. Got 7.21 nl.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 9, 2013)

Umm...I don't remember the last time I practiced 2x2 and then this comes up...

1.61, 1.56, 1.66, (1.52), 1.61, 1.71, 1.83, (1.97), 1.88, 1.77, 1.61, 1.59 = 1.68 AO12 = 1.68 AO12

EDIT: wut. 1.67

Average of 12: 1.67
1. 1.56 U R2 F U F2 R U' R' U 
2. 1.66 U R F' U F2 R' F R U2 
3. 1.52 R2 U2 F U' F' U R U' F2 U' 
4. 1.61 R2 U2 F U' F' U R U' F2 U' 
5. 1.71 R2 U2 F U' F' U R U' F2 U' 
6. 1.83 R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R U2 
7. (1.97) F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' F' U2 
8. 1.88 R F U2 R' U R' U F' R' 
9. 1.77 R2 U R' U R F2 U' F R2 U' 
10. 1.61 R F2 U' F R F' R2 F' R U' 
11. 1.59 U' F R U R' F R U2 F2 
12. (1.11) R U2 F2 R' U F2 U R U'

EDIT: qqTimer messed up and isn't giving me the correct scrambles for the 1.52, 1.61, and 1.71 -_- not sure why they are the same.

QQ?

1.74 AO25: 



Spoiler



Average of 25: 1.74
1. 1.69 R2 F R' U2 F R2 F R2 U' 
2. (2.22) R' U F' U2 R F' U2 R2 U2 
3. 1.61 F2 U2 R2 U' F' R F U2 R' 
4. 1.56 U R2 F U F2 R U' R' U 
5. 1.66 U R F' U F2 R' F R U2 
6. (1.52) R2 U2 F U' F' U R U' F2 U' 
7. 1.61 R2 U2 F U' F' U R U' F2 U' 
8. 1.71 R2 U2 F U' F' U R U' F2 U' 
9. 1.83 R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R U2 
10. 1.97 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' F' U2 
11. 1.88 R F U2 R' U R' U F' R' 
12. 1.77 R2 U R' U R F2 U' F R2 U' 
13. 1.61 R F2 U' F R F' R2 F' R U' 
14. 1.59 U' F R U R' F R U2 F2 
15. (1.11) R U2 F2 R' U F2 U R U' 
16. 1.69 F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' 
17. 1.77 R U' R2 F' U R U' F U' 
18. 1.78 U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R' 
19. 1.77 R' F U2 R' U F R2 F' U' 
20. 1.78 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R' F 
21. 2.02 F U2 R2 F' R F2 U' F' R2 
22. (3.36) U' R' F2 U' R U2 R F R' U 
23. 2.02 U F' R F R2 F' U' F2 U' 
24. 1.66 R' U' F2 R U F U2 R' F' U' 
25. 1.65 U F2 U R' U2 R' U F' U



ignore the scrambles, they have duplicates. I don't know why.

And I finished the night with:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 107/107
best time: 0.68
worst time: 4.19

current avg5: 1.70 (σ = 0.02)
best avg5: 1.59 (σ = 0.03)

current avg12: 1.91 (σ = 0.24)
best avg12: 1.67 (σ = 0.12) .01 from PB

current avg25: 2.03 (σ = 0.35)
best avg25: 1.74 (σ = 0.14) PB

current avg50: 1.99 (σ = 0.37)
best avg50: 1.84 (σ = 0.26) tied PB

current avg100: 1.93 (σ = 0.33) PB
best avg100: 1.93 (σ = 0.33) PB

session avg: 1.93 (σ = 0.30)
session mean: 1.98


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

Solved 2-6 using full commutators except for OP corners


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 9, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> lolyes
> 
> here's another 2h PB:
> 
> ...



This scramble is lol. I screwed up quite badly and still got a 9.95.


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Solved 2-6 using full commutators except for OP corners



Why wouldn't you use comms for the corners? That's easy to do.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2013)

58.77 4x4 PB avg12. There was a 54.91 avg5 in there, close to my PB.


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2013)

*PBs:*
*
Official events:*

*Event**NL**1**3**5**12**100**1000**2x2*-2.263.033.463.704.48x*3x3*[post=1128399]7.31[/post]5.877.948.8910.2511.57[post=1060580]14.88[/post]*3OH*12.45[post=1098845]11.30[/post]15.0915.4516.5219.xxx*3BLD*-[post=1085595]1:25.09[/post][post=1085595]1:38.34[/post][post=1085595]1:49.67[/post]DNF--*3WF*1:53.211:32.131:45.061:47.432:07.32--*4x4*37.4637.4644.7445.4049.5757.12-*5x5*[post=1085755]1:46.93[/post][post=1085755]1:43.26[/post][post=1085755]1:50.67[/post]1:57.74[post=1085611]2:05.09[/post]--*6x6*5:06.784:50.965:14.005:23.58x--*7x7*13:43.7713:43.77xxx--*Pyraminx*-6.517.298.2315.5323.83-*Megaminx*[post=1097441]2:08.85[/post][post=1087029]2:07.39[/post][post=1097441]2:22.07[/post][post=1097441]2:28.61[/post][post=1030646]3:08.19[/post]--*Square-1*-24.4833.3236.0638.0250.42x*Skewb*-2.494.995.476.237.729.55*FMC*483340.3344.67x--

*Unofficial events:*

*Event**1**3**5**12**100**3x3 sim*[post=1137536]10.29[/post][post=1137536]13.92[/post][post=1137536]14.39[/post][post=1137536]16.49[/post][post=1137536]18.58[/post]*LBL*17.4519.1019.1019.8922.84*PLL time attack*42.13----*Human Calendar (60s)*x----*Human Calendar (5)*13.988----*Human calendar (10)*29.626----

*MBLD:*

*Cubes attempted**Cubes completed**Points**Time*22/225:35.3433/3*3**11:38.95*53/5120:00.3673/7DNF36:xx.xx95/9147:43105/100[post=1110766]45:52.40[/post]

Going to leave my first sub-10 single here, as well as other past 3x3 PBs:
(10.72 before, twice)
8.20
8.10
7.40
6.21
5.87
And sub-10 PBs since switching to Roux:
[post=1036104]9.98[/post]
[post=1039722]9.94[/post]
[post=1040034]9.76[/post]
[post=1049757]9.48[/post]
[post=1054406]9.14[/post]
[post=1056355]8.65[/post]
[post=1057507]7.86[/post]
[post=1073066]7.51[/post]
[post=1077479]7.49[/post]
7.39
[post=1128399]7.31[/post]
6.75
6.06

Other things:
[post=1144823]6.66 ZZ solve[/post]
6.27 ZZ solve


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

emolover said:


> Why wouldn't you use comms for the corners? That's easy to do.



I don't understand them


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 9, 2013)

3:14.86. Previous PB was 3:43.xx. Second solve of the day. Haven't practiced in weeks. Now have to do hw.


----------



## etshy (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Solved 2-6 using full commutators except for OP corners



Wing commutators ? 
that's impressive actually , I'm totally the opposite , I can fully use corner commutators , but no edges


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> Wing commutators ?
> that's impressive actually , I'm totally the opposite , I can fully use corner commutators , but no edges



Yeah, wing commutators and center commutators.


----------



## etshy (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, wing commutators and center commutators.



that's very nice , where did you learn wing comm ?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> that's very nice , where did you learn wing comm ?



Intuitive.

It's very simple. Make two pieces interchangeable, replace the one that goes to the other with the third piece interchange the other two, then inverse all you just did.


----------



## etshy (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Intuitive.
> 
> It's very simple. Make two pieces interchangeable, replace the one that goes to the other with the third piece interchange the other two, then inverse all you just did.



I already use comms for FU and BD , but I didn't go through anything else , I guess I will try and check this up , are you working on 6BLD too  ?


----------



## Username (Jun 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> I already use comms for FU and BD , but I didn't go through anything else , I guess I will try and check this up , are you working on 6BLD too  ?



I wish I could work on 6BLD (even though the question wasn't directed to me), but I don't have a 6x6. I should probably go straight for 7x7


----------



## etshy (Jun 9, 2013)

Username said:


> I wish I could work on 6BLD (even though the question wasn't directed to me), but I don't have a 6x6. I should probably go straight for 7x7



If you have a good memory system then I guess you can go straight to 7BLD , but I still use a crappy letter pair with no images so 7BLD will be so much memo for me , I can barely memo all 152 letters of 6BLD , I didn't attempt a full attempt yet , but I guess I will in a couple of weeks


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 9, 2013)

Roux

11.25, 15.12, 11.42, 12.27, (30.75), 14.69, 13.36, (9.60), 13.83, 10.42, 12.08, 12.69 = 12.71

(9.60), (13.83), 10.42, 12.08, 12.69 = 11.73

9.60 is my first sub 10 I think.


----------



## Username (Jun 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> If you have a good memory system then I guess you can go straight to 7BLD , but I still use a crappy letter pair with no images so 7BLD will be so much memo for me , I can barely memo all 152 letters of 6BLD , I didn't attempt a full attempt yet , but I guess I will in a couple of weeks



I don't really know if my memo system is good, but I recently memorized 2 4x4's in about 13 minutes. I wish I could go via 6BLD, but I don't see it happening unless I get tom borrow someones spare 6x6


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

Solved 7x7 using commutators (except corners)


----------



## avgdi (Jun 9, 2013)

Yesterday at Coastal Cubing in Oregon I achieved 2 of my long term goals for competition.
I got a sub 10 single: a 9.23 which is my all time PB, and a sub 1 4x4 single: 58.xx.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 9, 2013)

32.76 4x4 PB single on ttw! 

Really easy solve though


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

Working on lookahead during Yau edge pairing.

39.96, 38.23, (42.42), (36.67), 42.29, 40.08, 40.01, 39.27, 41.69, 41.90, 40.02, 40.91 = 40.44 avg12 with 39.67 avg5

4:47.61 7x7 avg12


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Solved 7x7 using commutators (except corners)



Learn corner comms!

Its stuff like R U R' D R U' R' D' and set-ups.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 9, 2013)

I got a 56.88 4x4 average of 12 with yau. To switch or not to switch....


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

emolover said:


> Learn corner comms!
> 
> Its stuff like R U R' D R U' R' D' and set-ups.



Well, I can quite easily solve 3 corners on a cube with a commutator, but I have trouble doing it in a solve.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 9, 2013)

Doing some timing of 4x4 today for the first time in months (I've really been focusing on 3x3 and 5x5), and I just got my PB single and first sub-1, 58.29!! And I had orientation parity T___T. I used COLL and got an EPLL skip so that was nice.


----------



## Brendn (Jun 9, 2013)

got my 3x3 time down to 21.47 seconds and has stayed there for months, and ive gotten within .09 seconds within that time before but just seem to get it beat...
Also I broke my 7x7 record with a new time of 9:24.87  it was my first time under 10 minutes, and an improvement of over 36 seconds so i was estatic when I achieved this.
My next goal is to get sub. 20 on my 3x3.

For my 3x3 I use a Dayun Guhong v2 and my 7x7 is a v-cube.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2013)

1. 6.95 U' F2 U R D' U B' L D' L2 R' U2 R2 L2 D' L' U2 R' L2 F2 R B R D B' 
first sub 7 3x3 for me, tps wasn't the highest, but I'm kinda slow turner anyway, OLL skip


Spoiler



cross: (z2) L' R' F' D' R (5)
1st: U' L' U L (4)
2nd: R U' R' (y) U R U' R' (7) 
3rd: (y) R U' R' L U' L' (6)
4th: (y') R' U R (3)
OLL: skip 
PLL: (y') R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11)

36/6.95=5.179856...


----------



## ottozing (Jun 10, 2013)

6.609 F' R2 D2 F' B U' L U2 L' D' U R' D B' R' U' F U2 L' U2 D2 L R U' R 

z'
R2' F2 U2 R u L' (XXcross)
y R U2 R2' U' R (F2L-1)
U R U2' R' U2 y' R' U R (F2L-2)
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (PLL)

locked up a tiny bit at the end :/

EDIT:

Average of 5: 8.883
1. (8.494) B' L2 D2 L' F2 D' L2 B' L2 F2 R L' B2 R L' U2 L B F L' D' L F L D' 
2. 9.362 D' F2 R' L' B R2 L' F' R F D' L2 U2 L' R D' R2 U D' R' D2 F' B2 U F' 
3. (11.092) B' D' L' U2 F' U2 F' D' U' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R' B' U D2 F R D2 B' D B' U 
4. 8.542 D' B2 L2 U2 R' B' U' F' R' F2 B L2 F D' R' D' B' R2 U2 R' D' L U' B2 D2 
5. 8.744 F' D' U2 R B' D2 F' L F2 B2 D' L R2 F R' D R2 L F R' B' F L' F2 U'


----------



## Username (Jun 10, 2013)

2:09.99, *(1:52.61) PB*, 2:03.21, (2:28.03), 2:07.80 = *2:07.00 PB*

5x5


----------



## windhero (Jun 10, 2013)

Starting to get the hang of 4x4-cubing, broke all my records on it.

Session Average: 1:25.28 (50 solves)
Best Ao5 1:15.06
Best Ao12 1:21,70
σ: 7.76
Best Time: 1:08.95
Worst Time: 1:47.74


----------



## EMI (Jun 10, 2013)

Trying to finally get 4x4 sub40 of 5.

(44.45) 42.30 37.27 (34.11) 42.27 = 40.61 PB average, 34 is PB single.
failed rolling (48, 50)
btw the 34 was PLL parity and V-perm.


----------



## acohen527 (Jun 10, 2013)

OH avg. 5 PB: 46.67, 39.47, 44.08, (51.27), (38.77) = 43.405
First cubing accomplishment in a long time...

Edit: next solve- 37.517= 40.772 avg. 5


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 10, 2013)

2.65, 1.85, 2.15, 2.45, 2.11, (3.57), 2.25, 2.50, 2.82, 1.80, 1.30, (1.18) 2.19 UWR Ao12. Last 5 are 1.87 UWR Ao5. Ridiculous scrambles.


----------



## Username (Jun 10, 2013)

First ever clock solve: 43.59


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 10, 2013)

Woo Hoo!! First sub 9 3x3 single. It was a Pll skip. I don't have it on camera but here is a picture of afterwards. I am trying to reconstruct it.

also it was really weird that it was the first solve.

scramble: R D L B F R' D' R' B' D2 U' L R2 B2 D2 B' L B F L2 R2 D2 F2 D2


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sub8!! 

7.95 L2 U B' L' R2 B' R B2 R D2 L2 D B' R2 B R2 U2 R' D' R2 L' U2 B R U2

R'2 (D' U') R D //(5/5) FB
U R' U R r U2 R U' R' U2 M' U2 R' U R //(15/20) SB
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (8/28) CMLL
U' M' U M U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' // (12/40) LSE

40 STM XD
5.03 TPS XD


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 10, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-6-10
avg of 12: 54.70

Time List:
1. 56.95 U' f' R2 D' R2 f F2 B2 D r2 R' u' r f2 F' U' D' L2 U2 B' U2 F' B' L U' D' u B2 U' f' r' u2 L u R2 B' u f r f2 
2. 53.10 u' L2 F f' U' r' B' D2 F' U u2 F' R u U f F R' B2 L2 F f' u' r' F' L2 B F2 D F' R' B2 D' L2 B D2 U2 R' r' u2 
3. 56.76 R' D2 L F2 r' L2 D f2 r B' F2 r' u2 F U' F U D u' r' u' U' r' L B L' F2 L r2 B' L2 u' U f' r2 u' D B' D2 F' 
4. 54.56 F' D B2 U2 D B2 u2 U B2 R F' U L B' D2 f L r2 R' B2 L F R2 F f L F2 L' u2 U' B' U r L' F L u' D2 R2 r 
5. (47.73) R' B L U F2 r F2 B' R2 u' L2 B r2 D' r2 U u' F f D R' U u2 f L2 U2 L2 U2 u' r2 f D2 B L' R r F B2 L F2 
6. 57.86 U' F' B L' D' R' f2 r2 f' u2 L' r2 R2 B2 r2 B f2 L2 B' F2 L2 D' U2 R' f B2 u U2 R2 r F2 U D' u' F' r u2 D f r' 
7. (59.68) L2 D B2 r2 B' r2 u r2 R2 f2 u' U2 F R' L2 D' f B2 U' r' F2 U R U2 u F B' r2 L R D R2 L D' U' R u2 D' r U' 
8. 50.58 r' u' L R B2 U' f' B u2 D L r2 D' F L2 D' f L' r' F u r2 F r2 D2 F B L' D2 R2 L f r' U L U2 R L2 B' u2 
9. 52.48 B D' U2 f R D2 R D' u R' r2 D B L' f' D2 L2 F' B2 f2 U L2 u2 r L' u' B R2 f2 u F2 u2 B' U2 F r' f' r2 U L 
10. 55.85 U2 r F2 u U' D' r2 B f2 u2 R L B' L r' U2 f u' R2 L2 F U2 f2 D F' D B' U L2 r' F L B2 F2 R' f2 r' u2 f2 F' 
11. 56.83 L' F B' f R' f2 r' B U2 F' U2 B' D2 B R2 B' F L2 f2 L f' D2 R2 f r' R2 D r2 D2 B L' U F2 B R' F R2 f' D2 F' 
12. 51.98 R L' f u' R L' r2 u F' L u f R L' D' r2 D2 r L D2 r2 F2 r2 U2 u2 B L' u2 r2 f2 r L' u2 f' r2 R D u r2 u


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 10, 2013)

5x5

1:14.96, (1:22.54), 1:12.22, (1:11.60), 1:12.73 = 1:13.30 avg5


EDIT:
1:14.96, 1:22.54, 1:12.22, 1:11.60, 1:12.73, (1:26.08), 1:16.17, 1:15.71, 1:22.15, 1:18.45, 1:18.56, (1:10.82) = 1:16.51 avg12

EDIT2:

1:17.98 avg25:
1:12.22, 1:11.60, 1:12.73, 1:26.08, 1:16.17, 1:15.71, 1:22.15, 1:18.45, 1:18.56, (1:10.82), (1:27.31), 1:24.64, (1:27.04), 1:11.11, 1:26.91, 1:13.63, 1:19.27, 1:18.32, 1:23.49, 1:19.07, 1:13.15, (1:11.04), 1:18.15, 1:19.20, 1:16.94


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 11, 2013)

OH: All PB's
Single: 32.34
Ao5: 42.76
Ao12: 45.59 
Ao25: 45.93
Hand is so tired. Need to get my 55 mm.


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

Clock: 20.07 PB avg of 12

*18.27, 23.67, 18.15, 17.58, 20.70*, 18.42, 20.82, 19.18, (29.40), 22.88, 21.02, (17.04) = 20.07

17.04 is PB single
Fat solves are 19.04 PB avg 5

I got my clock about 14 hours ago, including sleep of 10-11 hours. I guess this is good


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 11, 2013)

Out of all the PBs I could get today...

3.21 Pyraminx single...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 11, 2013)

Username said:


> Clock: 20.07 PB avg of 12
> 
> *18.27, 23.67, 18.15, 17.58, 20.70*, 18.42, 20.82, 19.18, (29.40), 22.88, 21.02, (17.04) = 20.07
> 
> ...



Brand please. I have a cube twist and the pins go down automatically  it is nt good even after lubing too :/


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Brand please. I have a cube twist and the pins go down automatically  it is nt good even after lubing too :/



Original Rubik's 

Current clock PB's after about 24h of owning it:

1/5/12: 11.40/15.05/16.71

I average about 18-19 secs


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 11, 2013)

Got a sub-20 Ao5 for 3x3 on video!


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 11, 2013)

Average of 5: 7.50
1. (11.71) U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F R U2 L' B L U' L' F2 R' U 
2. (7.09) L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 F' D' U' L' B L2 D' R 
3. 7.99 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B D2 F' D F D2 B' U' B L R2 F' 
4. 7.14 U' F2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B' L' F' L' B' F2 R' B L 
5. 7.36 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B' L U' R B F' R F U2 F L' 

a 3x3 pb after over a year.

neat.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 11, 2013)

Not a PB, but my first sub12 which I managed to reconstruct:

*11.82*
41 STM

L2 F' U2 B2 U R' D L' B F2 R2 F U' R2 D R U' L2 U' R2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2

x' // inspection
R' u // FB 1x2x2 (2/2)
U r' U M2 r B' // FB second pair (6/8)
r' U2 M2 U // SB 1x2x2 (4/12)
r2' U2 R U M' U R' U' r U R' // SB second pair (11/23)
U2 B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R // CMLL (9/32)
U M' U M' // EO (4/36)
U M' U2 M' U // UL/UR + M-perm skip (5/41)


----------



## Hays (Jun 11, 2013)

5:51 UWR


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 11, 2013)

Hays said:


> 5:51 UWR



GO GO GO GO now for WR I bileave in you Hays


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> GO GO GO GO now for WR I bileave in you Hays



Um... Unless I'm mistaken the UWR is the WR, because 8x8 isn't official...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> GO GO GO GO now for WR I bileave in you Hays



omg lol


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 12, 2013)

I have to wonder how much longer I'm going to keep improving so easily at 5x5.

1:06.40 PB single
U l' R r' L d2 B' b2 R2 u2 L' R' D2 u' L' F r l2 u2 F2 d D2 R2 F2 B u2 r2 u' d L2 u2 L2 F2 u D2 b2 d L2 r2 f2 d U' r' D L' l D' F u2 D d2 l2 D l2 f' F' b2 D' B' b2

1:17.59 avg25 PB

1:17.48, (1:27.41), (1:13.37), 1:19.69, 1:19.79, 1:14.00, 1:14.95, 1:17.47, 1:14.73, 1:14.15, 1:20.01, 1:16.50, 1:16.59, 1:20.76, 1:17.07, 1:19.43, (1:29.11), 1:18.16, 1:17.96, 1:17.42, 1:14.64, 1:17.97, (1:13.70), 1:17.07, 1:23.63

way more consistent than I normally am o_o


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 12, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> I have to wonder how much longer I'm going to keep improving so easily at 5x5.



I can say the same. I've set a PB single 5 times today, and three times in one avg12.

2:16.44, 2:29.20, (2:56.92), 2:17.19, 2:38.65, 2:37.50, 2:24.97, 2:31.78, 2:27.27, 2:38.65, 2:12.56, (2:10.49)

The first solve was PB by about 7 seconds. 11th solve was PB and 12th was it again. That last one ended with a COLL into Uperm.

Before today I'd had 4 solves under 2:30. Now my PB avg5 is 2:23.87 (last 5 solves of the above), and PB avg12 (the above) is 2:27.42. Gonna keep solving tonight until I start to slow down a bit.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 13, 2013)

Got this during that horrible day of website downtime

1:16.48 avg25 ... First twelve are a *1:15.20 avg12*

*1:16.16, 1:19.77, 1:19.43, 1:10.03, 1:16.44, 1:11.75, 1:12.90, 1:16.76, (1:28.53), (1:07.60), 1:15.01, 1:13.74*, 1:22.71, 1:17.00, 1:18.26, 1:23.56, 1:11.61, 1:10.51, 1:16.74, 1:20.03, (1:27.94), 1:17.51, (1:09.43), 1:20.26, 1:15.87


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 13, 2013)

3x3, Average of 5: 7.88

1. (6.92) D' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L B L2 D U2 B2 R' B U' 
2. (DNF(0.70)) B2 R D2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F L' U' L2 U2 R' B F2 U' 
3. 8.56 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' U' L' B' F2 U2 L' U' F' D' R' B' U 
4. 7.33 B U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F U2 F R' F' L' D B2 D2 U B' F2 U2 L' 
5. 7.74 R U F' R' L F U R L' D R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2

On the 6, I got a 8 move LL but I did the wrong alg and ended with an A perm so it should have been sub 6 easily. On the DNF, I didn't manage to start the timer so I just left it as a DNF. On one of the 7s, I used OLLCP and got an EPLL skip. I can't remember what happened on the other 2 solves.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 13, 2013)

number of times: 263/263
best time: 6.51
worst time: 14.41

current avg5: 9.44 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 8.99 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 9.83 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 9.46 (σ = 0.95)

current avg100: 10.24 (σ = 0.94)
best avg100: 10.21 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 10.42 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 10.43

Sub-10 is soooo close.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2013)

10.06, 9.02, 8.76, (12.06), 9.17, 9.34, 8.95, (8.29), 8.75, 8.36, 9.02, 10.89

9.23 avg12

not sure if pb


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 13, 2013)

OH PBs:
Ao100: 31.01
Ao12: 27.83
Ao5: 25.90

I was sure I would get a sub 31 ao100 but no. The average after 99 solves was 30.89, and the the last solve was 48.56 :fp
I should be happy about the PB anyway.
My OH f2l is starting to get quite good and 15 sec f2l isn't anything unusual anymore. Normal 2H f2l is around 12-13.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 13, 2013)

PBs
Avg5: 14.26
1	13.14s	D2 B' L B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' F R2 B2 R F' D2 F U' R2 B' R2 B2 D' L' B2	
2	16.87s	B' D' L' F' L' B' U2 R' D' R' D F' U' F' R F2 L' D2 R' U' F U B2 L' D2	
3	14.55s	F' R2 U' B' R' B U B L' F2 L U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R B2 U' B2 R' B2 R	
4	14.15s	D L2 U' F' R' U F' L B L' D L F2 U' F L2 F2 R2 U F L2 U' F U' L2	
5	14.06s	R' B2 U L' D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' F' U' F' U2 R D F D B L2

Avg12: 15.00
1	13.77s	U2 R B' L F' R F D L' U2 F D' B R B2 L D' B' D R U L' D' R D	
2	15.44s	L' B' R' U B U2 F' L D2 F2 L D' F' U F D R U2 R U2 R D B2 R B	
3	15.29s	R2 U' F2 D' R U F' R2 D F U2 R2 F L D2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 D F D2 L'	
4	14.94s	F2 D2 F D B' L' B2 U F' L' U2 R' B' L' D' B' D L F2 R D' F' U2 B' R2	
5	16.73s	R D' F U' L B' R U L' U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F D B' D2 F2 L F2 D' B' D' R2	
6	13.14s	D2 B' L B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' F R2 B2 R F' D2 F U' R2 B' R2 B2 D' L' B2	
7	16.87s	B' D' L' F' L' B' U2 R' D' R' D F' U' F' R F2 L' D2 R' U' F U B2 L' D2	
8	14.55s	F' R2 U' B' R' B U B L' F2 L U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R B2 U' B2 R' B2 R	
9	14.15s	D L2 U' F' R' U F' L B L' D L F2 U' F L2 F2 R2 U F L2 U' F U' L2	
10	14.06s	R' B2 U L' D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' F' U' F' U2 R D F D B L2	
11	15.02s	B R F' D2 B2 R' U L F L' B D2 R D B R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' L' B' D' R'	
12	15.99s	B' R2 U2 R2 B D2 B L' F' U' L' D2 B' U' F L2 D R2 D B R F U2 R' D2	

AVG100: 16.30


----------



## Julian (Jun 14, 2013)

37.06 444 single a little while ago


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

6.56 PB D2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' U F U B2 R' B2 F L2 U2
It was a PLL skip, too lazy to reconstruct though.

Also had a 7.39 which was also a PLL skip.
R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R U' L F R B' R' B2 F' U2 

A pretty good way to start off my summer though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 14, 2013)

This is frustrating: I decided to do a few calm turning solves, and then got a 6.20 pll skip. It was 36 moves, and would've almost certainly been a PB if I'd tried turning quicker.

Oh, and 9.09, (9.91), 8.22, (7.67), 7.84 = 8.38, which is a PB.


----------



## arvind1999 (Jun 14, 2013)

First sub 10 avg 5 and 3 sub 9s! 

Average of 5: 9.71
1. 8.71 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F L2 B L2 F2 D2 U R B2 F' L' B' U' R2 B2 D' 
2. 11.45 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D L' U B R2 B L' D2 B L 
3. (8.62) U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 F2 U' R' B' D2 R D2 U L2 B' F2 D' 
4. (13.96) U2 F' R2 B' R2 F' D2 F D2 L2 F2 D' F U2 R B D L' U F R2 
5. 8.96 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R' U2 L R2 F' U B R' U' L F'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 14, 2013)

35.787 feet PB single (OLL skip) could've been sub 35 if I didn't use keyboard (it takes a while to start/stop without stackmat). Stupid stackmat pro never works  If it did work I would record my solves more often.

L B2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' F' L2 R U' R2 B' R2 F' R2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 14, 2013)

14.59 3x3 PB
My first sub-15

D2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' B R2 U2 L2 U' B D' U


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 14, 2013)

8.78, 9.44, 8.66, 10.75, (8.58), 9.38, 9.31, (11.79), 9.94, 9.17, 11.76, 9.81 = *9.70* new PB
First 5 are a 8.96 avg5, first sub 9

scrambles


Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.70
1. 8.78 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' U' F' U' B2 L' D L' U R2 U F' 
2. 9.44 F D2 R U R' U' F U L D' F2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 
3. 8.66 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B D2 U' L B2 F2 U L' D' B' 
4. 10.75 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R' D F D L B U' R F' D' 
5. (8.58) L2 B' R' U' F2 B R U2 D' F U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D 
6. 9.38 R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D U R' U R2 D' L' B' F U' F' R D' 
7. 9.31 R' F U F B' D' B U L F D2 L' U2 L B2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 
8. (11.79) U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 B F2 U F2 U F2 D' R U2 L D R' 
9. 9.94 R2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F' R' U L2 D R2 F L R D' 
10. 9.17 R' D F' U B L2 U' L2 B' L' F2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 
11. 11.76 U' L' F U F B R F2 R F R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 D F2 R2 U' L2 
12. 9.81 U B' U B2 R' L' F L F B2 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 U D2 R2 L2


----------



## Lid (Jun 14, 2013)

OH, UWR for 40y+?
23.43, 27.75, 25.10, 24.90, 26.15, 27.51, (34.03), 24.45, 26.99, 20.95, 28.02, (19.03) = *25.53* (new PB with 0.12)
Last 5, 24.13 a5, also PB I think.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 25.53
1. 23.43 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 R' F R2 D F' L' F L' U' B'
2. 27.75 R2 B' F L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F D2 R F U2 B' L R U F' L R
3. 25.10 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U B' U' B2 D R
4. 24.90 U F' U2 R2 L' F2 U L U R' F2 R F2 R D2 F2 L F2 L2 F2
5. 26.15 L2 D L2 D2 U' L2 D F2 D B2 U2 L B2 R F U' L B' F2 R U2
6. 27.51 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F L' F' D' U' F2 L'
7. (34.03) L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 F2 D2 U2 F' R B2 U2 B2 F' D B2 U R
8. 24.45 B2 U2 R2 U F U2 D R F B2 L B2 R U2 R B2 R B2 D2 L
9. 26.99 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 U2 B2 F' U' B R2 U' B2 L' B U' R' U2
10. 20.95 U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 L U2 B D' L2 R2 B' D B2
11. 28.02 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 U' L2 U2 R' F' D L U2 F R' B' R2 B2 U'
12. (19.03) U' F2 L D B2 R F B R F' D2 L2 F' B2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2 B2


----------



## conn9 (Jun 14, 2013)

Decided to work on cross blindfolded, and then got pb averages  
ao5: 12.25
ao12: 13.89


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 14, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> First sub 10 avg 5 and 3 sub 9s!
> 
> Average of 5: 9.71
> 1. 8.71 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F L2 B L2 F2 D2 U R B2 F' L' B' U' R2 B2 D'
> ...



Wat, you are this fast already?!


----------



## Bobo (Jun 14, 2013)

2.05, 1.74, 1.87, 2.88, 2.35, 1.11, 2.40, 2.51, 2.63, 3.73, 1.52, 3.05 = 2.30


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 14, 2013)

4.79 pyra average of 12. Sub 5 in a long time.

5.41, 4.41, 4.51, 4.86, 5.37, (7.80), (3.31), 4.44, 5.68, 3.60, 4.01, 5.62


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2013)

OH PB avg100:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.99
worst time: 22.23
best avg5: 15.42 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 16.71 (σ = 1.57)
best avg100: 17.96 (σ = 1.92)



Spoiler



17.71, 16.95, 16.79, 18.27, 15.17, 14.71, 18.83, 17.56, 19.17, 17.58, 21.04, _14.83, 17.88, 15.37, 16.06, 14.73_, 20.68, 21.76, 22.23, 21.38, 15.64, 17.34, 19.43, 20.01, 19.97, 20.53, 17.41, 18.53, 19.84, 15.63, 19.57, 21.19, 17.22, 20.34, 18.40, 18.83, *13.40, 17.94, 16.28, 17.93, 12.99, 19.53, 16.15, 15.12, 17.67, 18.65, 17.42, 16.49*, 21.59, 17.55, 13.99, 17.42, 20.97, 19.17, 19.44, 19.77, 16.49, 20.73, 16.54, 17.30, 14.87, 20.78, 18.20, 18.27, 15.40, 16.93, 18.72, 18.54, 15.23, 22.12, 18.90, 14.21, 15.54, 19.47, 18.34, 14.30, 18.03, 19.72, 16.57, 18.97, 15.63, 15.92, 14.45, 17.43, 19.52, 19.44, 21.51, 21.32, 14.22, 18.94, 16.40, 22.14, 14.45, 17.01, 18.88, 17.17, 19.77, 20.47, 19.39, 18.81



I started practising again a few weeks ago, afters a 6-months break


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 14, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.14
worst time: 26.75

current avg5: 20.61 (σ = 1.90)
best avg5: 16.83 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 19.17 (σ = 2.29)
best avg12: 18.50 (σ = 1.75)

current avg100: 19.83 (σ = 1.92)
best avg100: 19.83 (σ = 1.92)

session avg: 19.83 (σ = 1.92)
session mean: 19.88

almost all PBs except single :|


Spoiler



19.14, 18.58, 17.33, 21.01, 17.47, 16.96, 19.98, 17.25, (15.28), 20.32, 18.77, (24.26), 20.67, 19.84, 18.54, 20.02, 20.96, 21.21, 19.47, 19.60, 18.72, 20.17, 16.58, 18.51, (16.11), (25.09), 17.68, 16.74, 21.18, 20.48, (25.69), 18.94, 21.86, 19.18, 19.53, 17.89, 20.61, 16.38, 23.46, 22.66, 21.87, 18.30, 22.26, 20.58, 20.40, (26.75), 23.46, 20.88, 21.50, 21.50, 22.62, 16.98, 19.87, 18.19, 19.27, 22.24, 16.66, 23.50, 17.99, 22.30, 19.66, 20.66, 18.85, (24.69), 18.86, 19.41, 23.84, 20.18, 18.72, 22.67, 20.79, 18.87, 20.64, 21.66, 23.20, 19.20, (14.56), 16.61, 19.25, 18.29, 17.58, 20.19, 21.28, 22.56, 17.47, 18.32, 19.34, 20.10, 21.14, 19.20, 16.67, 19.89, 16.19, 20.93, (14.14), 18.50, (15.81), 22.19, 21.14, 23.01


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 14, 2013)

getting better with CLL. (this is 2x2 not pyra)
number of times: 108/108
best time: 1.60
worst time: 9.20

current avg5: 3.30 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 2.54 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 3.39 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 2.74 (σ = 0.54)

current avg100: 3.57 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 3.55 (σ = 0.87)

session avg: 3.54 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 3.61


----------



## Owen (Jun 14, 2013)

Got this.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 19/19
best time: 35.987
worst time: 53.600

current avg5: 41.337 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 41.337 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 44.095 (σ = 3.86)
best avg12: 43.222 (σ = 4.36)

session avg: 43.774 (σ = 3.86)
session mean: 43.881

O__O


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 6.799
worst time: 18.965

current avg5: 10.995 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 8.356 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 10.935 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 9.713 (σ = 1.39)

current avg50: 10.534 (σ = 0.74)
best avg50: 10.260 (σ = 0.95)

current avg100: 10.452 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 10.452 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 10.458 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 10.509


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 15, 2013)

13.38 single PB (after breaking sub-15 yesterday)

21.00 ao100 (first sub-22. Also first whole number which is cool I guess)


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

5.77 Pyra ao100

Not PB, I've become slower on pyra than what I was like a month ago. Lack of practice, I guess. 

Nr ao5 is 5.70.. I hope I still have a chance for that


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.98
worst time: 31.84

current avg5: 14.74 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 12.11 (σ = 0.38) *PB*

current avg12: 16.01 (σ = 2.46)
best avg12: 13.43 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 14.73 (σ = 1.64)
best avg100: 14.73 (σ = 1.64) *PB*

session avg: 14.73 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 14.98

FINALLY SUB 15

Took 9 months to become sub 15... I should learn OLL now


----------



## arvind1999 (Jun 15, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Wat, you are this fast already?!



Nope. Around 11-12 currently. Still haven't learnt full CMLL. 
This was pretty lucky. All the sub 9s were sunes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2013)

4:13.19 7x7 PB from last night.

Centers done at about 2:25, redux done at about 3:53


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 15, 2013)

5.41, (8.18), 7.69, 5.34, (4.83) = 6.15 Pyraminx average of 5 PB.


----------



## kcl (Jun 15, 2013)

I got a 13.88 solving with yellow cross


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2013)

*7x7:*
4:05.86 PB single
4:20.42 PB mo3
4:26.68 PB avg5

4:13.19, (5:03.37), 4:48.85, (4:05.86), 4:17.99, 4:37.41


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 16, 2013)

Learnt 4x4 today. Did everything intuitively up to last 2 edges, then found an alg for that. Discovered what parity is, and how to fix it. So a total of 3 new algs and I can solve 4x4, wahoo!

Then picked up my 55mm zhanchi and it felt TINY!!! (not sure if this bit is an accomplishment?!) 

Edit: tried Yau, but kept breaking my 3 cross dedges. Eventually got the hang of making centres without breaking them, but I don't get multiple edge pairing, and preserving the cross while doing this... more work to be done I think...


----------



## Julian (Jun 16, 2013)

Pyra:

1.13 PB single  U' L B L' U L U' B' l' r'

Also, a few sub-4.5 ao5s (best of which was 4.36), and a 4.84 ao12, but these aren't PBs.


----------



## JyH (Jun 16, 2013)

Julian said:


> Pyra:
> 
> 1.13 PB single  U' L B L' U L U' B' l' r'
> 
> Also, a few sub-4.5 ao5s (best of which was 4.36), and a 4.84 ao12, but these aren't PBs.



good job julian


----------



## Julian (Jun 16, 2013)

thanks jeffy


----------



## applemobile (Jun 16, 2013)

Yesterdays PB.

Average of 5: 14.35
1. 13.82 
2. (13.05) 
3. 14.38 
4. (15.96) 
5. 14.86


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jun 16, 2013)

17.63 average of 100


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.45
worst time: 19.44 *ALL SOLVES SUB 20*

current avg5: 14.50 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 12.00 (σ = 0.63) *PB*

current avg12: 15.00 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 12.72 (σ = 1.40) *PB*

current avg100: 14.42 (σ = 1.67)
best avg100: 14.42 (σ = 1.67) *PB*

session avg: 14.42 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 14.46



Spoiler: Times



14.28, 13.56, 13.71, 17.80, 11.88, 16.09, 13.30, 16.19, 19.44, 12.22, 10.45, 15.87, 13.35, 11.28, 14.29, 15.53, 15.86, 11.89, 11.44, 15.86, 12.68, 11.27, 14.12, 17.16, 11.56, 11.70, 12.74, 11.88, 13.36, 12.43, 17.05, 13.08, 14.43, 14.92, 13.85, 13.66, 14.59, 12.26, 14.90, 14.25, 15.79, 10.85, 18.57, 12.54, 11.67, 12.87, 16.84, 15.92, 12.41, 18.85, 14.13, 14.71, 14.96, 15.37, 13.72, 15.66, 15.41, 18.36, 15.51, 15.47, 16.94, 11.46, 17.38, 15.91, 14.36, 15.25, 10.80, 15.13, 13.32, 14.19, 16.64, 12.16, 14.68, 15.19, 17.40, 14.13, 14.45, 14.38, 15.51, 14.71, 13.48, 18.12, 13.28, 14.73, 18.22, 13.00, 11.88, 13.59, 17.06, 12.79, 14.39, 15.87, 14.39, 15.85, 16.53, 15.83, 12.60, 16.65, 14.46, 13.21



The first 50 solves had an average of sub 14


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 16, 2013)

before changing to half brights:



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3:50.92
worst time: 5:33.94

current avg5: 4:24.93 (σ = 16.72)
best avg5: 4:16.35 (σ = 5.08)

current avg12: 4:35.48 (σ = 16.81)
best avg12: 4:30.98 (σ = 13.62)

current avg100: 4:38.64 (σ = 14.99)
best avg100: 4:38.64 (σ = 14.99)

session avg: 4:38.64 (σ = 14.99)
session mean: 4:39.17



Spoiler



4:37.57, 4:28.66, 4:36.63, 4:31.84, 4:38.20, 4:37.43, 4:35.19, 4:10.92, 4:33.45, 5:01.05, 4:42.52, 4:24.67, 4:42.88, 4:44.57, 5:30.44, 4:38.38, 4:26.61, 4:54.71, 4:40.75, 4:46.08, 5:00.22, 4:53.64, 4:30.88, 4:30.42, 5:05.51, 5:00.41, 5:15.97, 4:29.65, 4:33.89, 5:20.06, 4:27.24, 4:46.39, 5:04.55, 4:42.57, 4:15.60, 4:52.25, 4:53.59, 4:42.49, 4:16.93, 4:54.86, 5:02.98, 4:31.11, 4:20.18, 5:01.76, 5:33.94, 4:40.24, 4:40.34, 4:41.15, 4:35.26, 4:44.80, 4:44.27, 4:40.38, 4:10.55, 4:06.49, 4:18.50, 4:19.99, 4:32.83, 4:50.19, 4:46.21, 4:21.05, 4:43.93, 4:59.64, 4:26.38, 4:40.19, 4:51.23, 4:11.14, 4:39.27, 4:29.88, 4:11.13, 4:38.00, 4:16.54, 4:47.36, 4:38.76, 4:33.87, 5:05.54, 4:07.28, 4:53.68, 4:57.38, 4:33.37, 5:17.98, 4:19.91, 4:16.73, 4:34.81, 4:14.34, 4:56.39, 4:25.13, 4:38.19, 3:50.92, 4:56.06, 4:48.46, 4:30.05, 4:53.94, 4:21.35, 4:19.45, 5:15.53, 4:50.70, 4:44.23, 4:15.62, 4:14.94, 4:05.58






after changing to half brights:




Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 3:50.31
worst time: 5:25.50

current avg5: 4:19.59 (σ = 7.14)
best avg5: 4:04.29 (σ = 5.65)

current avg12: 4:29.30 (σ = 11.54)
best avg12: 4:24.16 (σ = 16.60)

current avg100: 4:32.73 (σ = 15.91)
best avg100: 4:32.73 (σ = 15.91)

session avg: 4:32.73 (σ = 15.91)
session mean: 4:33.12



Spoiler



4:11.79, 4:42.07, 4:25.37, 4:45.61, 5:12.78, 4:44.27, 4:22.67, 4:20.25, 3:54.79, 4:24.39, 4:57.74, 5:04.54, 4:28.15, 4:35.42, 5:18.08, 4:48.12, 4:22.54, 4:16.96, 4:50.74, 4:29.29, 4:23.28, 3:50.31, 4:31.98, 4:42.99, 4:13.38, 4:41.73, 4:10.84, 4:28.71, 4:43.98, 4:19.91, 5:25.50, 4:30.70, 4:57.14, 4:49.80, 4:18.77, 4:26.63, 4:30.25, 4:41.12, 4:31.00, 4:33.46, 4:27.25, 4:19.11, 4:26.06, 4:32.70, 5:04.44, 4:42.88, 4:20.66, 4:44.87, 4:10.72, 4:02.06, 3:57.29, 4:42.59, 4:00.09, 4:36.49, 4:34.55, 4:15.05, 5:08.90, 4:34.55, 4:23.28, 5:06.93, 4:54.52, 5:04.33, 3:56.00, 4:21.48, 5:08.22, 4:36.64, 4:43.11, 4:02.11, 4:15.67, 4:27.49, 4:39.81, 4:22.01, 4:16.79, 4:25.04, 4:45.63, 4:03.94, 4:23.13, 4:37.57, 5:00.35, 4:08.53, 4:38.80, 5:20.40, 5:10.87, 4:25.23, 4:40.66, 4:14.46, 4:47.11, 4:31.42, 4:24.34, 4:22.70, 4:24.00, 4:49.71, 4:40.99, 4:42.04, 4:50.03, 4:26.16, 4:30.50, 4:20.61, 4:10.19, 4:11.99






didn't improve as much as I thought I would.

7x7


----------



## ottozing (Jun 16, 2013)

2x2 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 98/100
best time: 0.761
worst time: 6.688

current avg5: 2.843 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 1.720 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 2.768 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 2.009 (σ = 0.26)

current avg50: 2.472 (σ = 0.59)
best avg50: 2.344 (σ = 0.51)

current avg100: 2.434 (σ = 0.58)
best avg100: 2.434 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 2.434 (σ = 0.58)
session mean: 2.471


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2x2
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 98/100
> ...



Wow, you nearly have a sub-2 average of 12 :O Please don't get too much faster.

5x5 PBs:

1:56.05 single
2:05.69, 2:15.18, (2:24.46), 2:15.61, (1:56.05) = 2:12.16 average of 5
2:39.83, 2:06.08, 2:12.13, (3:14.80), 2:20.18, 2:04.28, 2:19.52, 2:05.69, 2:15.18, 2:24.46, 2:15.61, (1:56.05) = 2:16.30 average of 12


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2013)

1.53 Pyra PB single, a really lol scramble. Didn't occur to me that it was PB until I cleared the times.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 16, 2013)

Julian said:


> Pyra:
> 
> 1.13 PB single  U' L B L' U L U' B' l' r'
> 
> Also, a few sub-4.5 ao5s (best of which was 4.36), and a 4.84 ao12, but these aren't PBs.



Dat scramble is epic I got 4.70


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

Julian said:


> Pyra:
> 
> 1.13 PB single  U' L B L' U L U' B' l' r'
> 
> Also, a few sub-4.5 ao5s (best of which was 4.36), and a 4.84 ao12, but these aren't PBs.



1.55 with a lockup


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 16, 2013)

4x4 pb average of 5: 1:05.87

1:05.16, 1:07.73, 1:03.99, 1:05.62, 1:06.82


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 16, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.53
1. 8.10 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' U2 L D R2 B' R D2 U 
2. 9.23 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F' D2 R' F' D' B' R' F' R2 
3. 8.79 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F D' B' U R2 B2 D' R' 
4. 8.32 U B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R D B' U2 L D' F' R B2 D' B' 
5. 8.27 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D U' F' L D U2 L2 B2 F' R2 D U 
6. 8.84 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B' F R F2 R' U' B' R2 B' D R 
7. 7.84 R' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D' B D2 B2 F U' F' D' R' F 
8. (9.67) F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R D' B D' F L2 U' R' U' 
9. 8.95 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R' F L' D L' U R' F' U B2 
10. (7.53) L2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B F' R' D' U2 F L' B2 U' B' U F2 
11. 8.28 U R2 D U L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B R F' L2 F' U2 L D2 R' D 
12. 8.72 D R2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 B U' L R' D2 U B L D U


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 16, 2013)

Now tied for 16th in the world for sum of average rankings; 24th for singles.
Will likely fall to 17th after more of this weekend's results are posted, but I'm still very happy with this. 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 16, 2013)

12.58 pb average of 5 

11.16, 11.67, 12.58, DNF(14.91), 13.50

YEAAAH BUDDY


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 17, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 8.53
> 1. 8.10 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' U2 L D R2 B' R D2 U
> 2. 9.23 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F' D2 R' F' D' B' R' F' R2
> 3. 8.79 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F D' B' U R2 B2 D' R'
> ...



Gogogo NR (average, not single please  )


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 17, 2013)

1:36.25. 4x4 ao5. Yay.


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

Odder got LL skip while live streaming 3x3 with pinky solve

Live stream here: http://www.justin.tv/oddertheminxer#/w/5924936800


----------



## YddEd (Jun 17, 2013)

Username said:


> Odder got LL skip while live streaming 3x3 with pinky solve
> 
> Live stream here: http://www.justin.tv/oddertheminxer#/w/5924936800


Now doing OH Megaminx in the air, all watch!


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Now doing OH Megaminx in the air, all watch!



He's now solvin a megaminc using a pyraminx


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

Clock:

13.96, 12.98, 11.87, 12.27, 13.45, 15.13, 13.01, 13.17, 12.45, 14.74, 12.45, 13.13

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.87
worst time: 15.13

current avg5: 12.92 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 12.88 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 13.16 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 13.16 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 13.16 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 13.22


I've had my clock for 6 days now. PB avg5 and 12 by about a second


----------



## Iggy (Jun 17, 2013)

Username said:


> Clock:
> 
> 13.96, 12.98, 11.87, 12.27, 13.45, 15.13, 13.01, 13.17, 12.45, 14.74, 12.45, 13.13
> 
> ...



Damn you're improving fast. You'll be sub 10 in no time. 

Edit: Square 1

best time: 25.63
worst time: 54.47

current avg5: 38.71 (σ = 5.15)
best avg5: 29.00 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 34.40 (σ = 6.18)
best avg12: 34.40 (σ = 6.18)

session avg: 34.40 (σ = 6.18)
session mean: 35.34

Close to PBs.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2013)

1. 7.89 L2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D U' B L U' F L' U2 F R F2 U2

Solution:

Cross: U L U R' F R x'
1st pair: y U L' U' L2 U L'
2nd pair: U' L' U L
3rd pair: U R U' R' U y L' U L
ZBLS: U' R U R' U2 R U R'
ZBLL: U2 R U R' L' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' L U'

My best ZB single (With a *proper* ZBLL alg, not a silly COLL alg with EPLL skip)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 17, 2013)

It's been way to long but I finally got a new 4x4 PB of 1:34.94.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2013)

37 move cfop FMC in 4 minutes

L' B' R2 U F' R' D F' L B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 F'

x2 R D' L U z' x' R U R' D'
R' F U2 F' R
y U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U R2 F R F'
l' U2 L2 F' L' F L' U2 l


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 17, 2013)

gah. 36.15 4x4 single with PLL parity into Aperm. Would have been 33 with good pll and no parity. Nyaaaa

edit: 6.40 pyra avg5 lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 17, 2013)

21.03 SQ1 PB single. Super easy.

Well, I think it's PB. I did lots of SQ1 a bit less than a year ago and didn't save my PBs from then.
I'm pretty sure I had a sub-40 avg12 from back then, so I dunno.


----------



## Akiro (Jun 17, 2013)

PB 4x4...
avg5 : 59.96 FIRST SUB-1!!!!!

Also avg12 1:01.08


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Akiro said:


> PB 4x4...
> avg5 : 59.96 FIRST SUB-1!!!!!
> 
> Also avg12 1:01.08



you must be really consistent


----------



## Akiro (Jun 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you must be really consistent


My times: 

Best average of 5: 59.96
10-14 - (55.49) 1:02.44 58.25 (1:03.49) 59.18

Best average of 12: 1:01.08
7-18 - 1:01.33 59.21 1:02.55 (55.49) 1:02.44 58.25 1:03.49 59.18 (1:08.00) 1:04.44 1:03.21 56.68

Well i usually avg 1:05 and rarely do sub-59 or sup-1:10 solves


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 17, 2013)

1:19.69 4x4 single
1;32.04 ao5


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Akiro said:


> My times:
> 
> Best average of 5: 59.96
> 10-14 - (55.49) 1:02.44 58.25 (1:03.49) 59.18
> ...



orite I read your original post as 59.96 first sub 1 single


----------



## solvelecewbe (Jun 17, 2013)

pb average of 5- 27.11 20.54 21..61 27.13 16.66= 22.61

pb single= 16.66- skipped oll and pll, no auf

Edit: 20.90 average of 5- 16.84(non-lucky) 20.79 22.32 21.29 23.23


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 17, 2013)

1:18.24, (1:29.46), 1:17.22, 1:20.10, 1:17.68, 1:24.18, (1:10.59), 1:24.72, 1:19.67, 1:20.12, 1:14.51, 1:19.20 = 1:19.56 avg12 
Also equalled my avg5 in there
<3 cubing (again)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, the fangshi is pretty good:
9.01, 9.24, 8.70, 7.06, 8.18, 8.49, 9.27, (9.38), 9.03, (6.92), 9.25, 8.50 = 8.67


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, the fangshi is pretty good:
> 9.01, 9.24, 8.70, 7.06, 8.18, 8.49, 9.27, (9.38), 9.03, (6.92), 9.25, 8.50 = 8.67


WAAAAT!? That's fast.


----------



## Julian (Jun 17, 2013)

Average of 5: 4.22
1. 4.61 R B' L R B' L B' L' B l r b u 
2. (6.55) R' U B L' R B' R U' b u 
3. 2.25 U' L U' L B U' R' U l r b' 
4. 5.81 U' R' B' L' B' U R B' R l r u' 
5. (2.00) L B U B U' L' B L' r b u'

Next solve was a 4.90+ 

EDIT: And soon after, a 4.03 ao5 
with a new shengshou pyra
last 2 were one-looked

1. 4.03 U L' R' B' R U' B' R r u' 
2. (5.02) U L' R' U' R U' L' R U' l b u 
3. 4.44 R B L' R' B' L' U R' l' b u' 
4. 3.63 U' R L' U R' B R U' r b' u 
5. (2.65) L U L R L' U B' U r b


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 18, 2013)

FINALLY A SUB-40 ON HIGAMES

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=6970


----------



## Julian (Jun 18, 2013)

More pyra 

Average of 12: 4.58
1. 5.71 U B' R U' B R' B' L l r b' u' 
*2. (3.05) L U' B' R' B U' R' U' B' r' b u' 
3. 4.13 L' B' R U' L R' B L l' b' 
4. 4.83 U' L' B L B' L U R' l' r b' 
5. 3.28 U L' U R' L B' L' R' B l b 
6. 4.21 R' B U B L U B L B l' r' b u* 
7. 4.53 R B' R' U' L R' L R' r' b' 
8. 4.88 L' B' U' B R U' R' U' l u 
9. 5.25 U R' U R B L U R r' b' u' 
10. 4.25 U' R' B' R' U' B' U R' l r' b' u 
11. (6.02) U L' B L U B' L' U l r' u' 
12. 4.71 U B' U L' R' B' L' U l' b

Bolded is a 3.87 Ao5 

Part of a 5.22 Ao100, which also included 2 more 4.0x Ao5s


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2013)

Julian said:


> More pyra
> 
> Average of 12: 4.58
> 1. 5.71 U B' R U' B R' B' L l r b' u'
> ...



You're really beasting though pyra recently. Best of luck at CO.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a Dayan 2x2 and a 55mm Zhanchi. Both are awesome.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 18, 2013)

Julian said:


> More pyra
> 
> Average of 12: 4.58
> 1. 5.71 U B' R U' B R' B' L l r b' u'
> ...


Nice to have another fast pyra solver on the continent. Hopefully I can meet you at worlds.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 18, 2013)

42 cube relay 9:39.95, with Riley Woo. We have done at least four 42 cube relays today. Pretty happy to get a sub-10 one though.


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2013)

42 cube relay 9:22.33, with Mitchell Lane. We have done at least five 42 cube relays today. Pretty happy to get a sub-10 one though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 18, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.69
1. 8.87 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R B' R B R D' F R F2 R' 
2. 8.82 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 B' D U R' U L D' B2 D2 R2 
3. 7.70 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 U2 F2 L B2 F' U' L' D F L' U2 R F' R 
4. 7.74 U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R B' R B U2 L' F' U R 
5. 7.66 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' U' F2 D F2 U' B' F' U' 
6. 10.05 B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 F' D U R B2 D' U2 F' R' B 
7. (11.93) L2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R D' R2 F2 L' D' B D2 R 
8. 8.79 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B L D2 L2 D R D' F2 
9. 8.21 F U D2 L F L F L' D' L2 F2 L' B2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 
10. 8.97 L' U F2 L' U' L F U R L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' 
11. 10.12 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F R' D' B U' R D F2 D' R2 
12. (6.72) B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 F2 L' U L' F2 D2 L' F' L F2

No pbs, but pretty decent for me and insane avg of 5:

1st to 5th solves: Standard, OLL skip, OLL skip, 6 move T OLL and U perm, sune and U perm


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 18, 2013)

PB session 

number of times: 107/107
best time: 10.66
worst time: 33.46

current avg5: 15.04 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: *12.31* (σ = 0.43) (PB by 0.75)

current avg12: 14.41 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: *13.15* (σ = 0.95) (PB by 0.48)

current avg25: 14.54 (σ = 1.02)
best avg25: *13.40* (σ = 0.99) (PB by 1.33)

current avg50: 14.69 (σ = 1.17)
best avg50: *14.06* (σ = 1.43) (PB by 0.84)

current avg100: 14.45 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: *14.40* (σ = 1.40) (PB by 1.35)


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2013)

I now know all the 1-flip cases for pyra

How do I practice them to get my times down?


----------



## kcl (Jun 18, 2013)

I got a 4.8 Ao100 on 2x2. Like .1 better than before lolz


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 18, 2013)

1. 6.83 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' R F2 L' F' R U2 L2 F' 
Think this is my first sub 7 on the Fangshi. Might have had a 6.90 at New Albany though.


----------



## Julian (Jun 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You're really beasting though pyra recently. Best of luck at CO.


Thanks. You've been getting pretty good yourself.



XTowncuber said:


> Nice to have another fast pyra solver on the continent. Hopefully I can meet you at worlds.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I'll see you there


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2013)

Julian said:


> Thanks. You've been getting pretty good yourself.



At pyra? I haven't seriously practiced since last summer...


----------



## Julian (Jun 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> At pyra? I haven't seriously practiced since last summer...


Oh, well you were doing OK at NCR.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2013)

Julian said:


> Oh, well you were doing OK at NCR.



The scrambles were just super easy


----------



## KongShou (Jun 18, 2013)

2x2 pb ao5 and ao12 3.64 and 3.97

supa easy CLLs

3.44
3.70
(4.15)
3.79
(2.99) 
=3.64

3.37
4.90
3.44
3.70
4.15
3.79
(2.99)
(5.67)
3.80
4.90
3.65
3.97
=3.97


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 18, 2013)

10.07 Average of 100 with Fangshi. Not PB but good.

number of times: 106/106
best time: 6.97
worst time: 13.90

current avg5: 10.46 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.98 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 10.14 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 9.61 (σ = 0.40)

current avg100: 10.11 (σ = 0.89)
best avg100: 10.07 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 10.08 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 10.11


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2013)

19.90 Square-1 single, 2nd sub 20. First solve of the day, wat.


----------



## Julian (Jun 19, 2013)

15.40 pyraOH ao5


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 19, 2013)

3x3 ao12 PB

Average of 12: 8.24
1. 7.23 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B L' F2 U' R D' L2 D2 R2 U2 
2. 8.05 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D U' B' L D' B' F D F L F D 
3. 7.34 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' B D R' U L2 D' L B' U2 
4. 8.65 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F' L2 U F' R D2 U' B' L2 U2 L R2 
5. 8.98 U' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' B U2 F2 L F' L U R U 
6. (6.74) L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U' L U2 F U2 F' D2 L' R2 F' 
7. (9.93) B F D2 U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 R D2 U2 B U' B' U2 L F' D 
8. 8.60 L' U2 F B2 L B' L2 U D2 R U2 L2 F2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 
9. 8.17 R D2 F2 R F' R U' L' U B R2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 F 
10. 8.41 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U B' L2 R' U L' B' D2 F' R U2 
11. 8.80 B2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B R' D' R' U' L2 B D' B' L2 U 
12. 8.14 D' L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' U B' L' D' L2 U2 L' R' D2 F' U2


----------



## Akiro (Jun 19, 2013)

Julian said:


> 15.40 pyraOH ao5



Faster than my 2H... haha

Congrats!


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2013)

PB single, avg5, avg12, and avg25!!!

1:18.82, 1:17.78, 1:15.86, 1:31.82, 1:04.38, 1:13.94, 1:12.22, 1:14.16, 1:12.44, 1:11.51, *1:19.71, 1:11.05, 1:12.04, 1:08.01, 1:04.03*, 1:12.40, 1:23.66, 1:16.34, 1:13.53, 1:02.99, 1:21.27, 1:09.10, 1:13.10, 1:33.25, 1:04.91

best avg5: 1:10.37 (σ = 2.10)
best avg12: 1:11.22 (σ = 2.94)
best avg25: 1:13.63 (σ = 4.93)

I want sub 1 single and sub 1:10 avg5!

Mega btw.


----------



## Riley (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally an OH PB single... 15.63. OLL skip.

B2 U L2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 F D2 F2 R F' U' F U2


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 19, 2013)

Got a 20.93 3x3 Ao5. So close to sub-20!


----------



## Renslay (Jun 19, 2013)

Ah, a new PB!

3x3 Ao5: *13.17*

1. 13.21 U F L D' L B' U D B' R' B2 U D' R2 F' L U2 L D U2 R' D' F' U' D2 
2. (15.71) D2 F L' B2 D' R F2 D2 L' F2 R2 L D R B D' U B2 U2 R2 F R U D2 R 
3. (11.83) U' L' B L2 R D2 B' U' F L2 R' B' F L' B' R U2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R' F L2 
4. 13.81 R' B' R2 B L2 U R' F' D2 F' R B2 L' F' D2 L' D' L' R D U' L2 F L2 R' 
5. 12.49 B U' F2 D2 B2 R' L B2 L' D F' U2 L2 R2 D' F' D L' B2 U2 L U2 R F D'

Also, the 11.83 was pretty fast for me: 4.4 TPS in STM.


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2013)

Bang! A combination of being in the zone and some easy scrambles. I actually rolled out a 5 at the start with the 4, and then rolled out another 7. 1 OLL skip (on a 5.xx), and I think there might have been a PLL skip in there, but I'm not sure.

Average of 12: 6.37
1. 6.11 U F D' F' D F2 U2 D' R F B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' 
2. 5.08 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F' D' F' R F D' U' B' U' R2 
3. 7.10 R' L F2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 U' B2 R L' B2 R' U2 R B2 R' D2 R' 
4. 5.10 F2 U' R F2 U2 F R2 B L' U R2 L2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D B2 R2 
5. 6.50 L F2 L F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 D' R2 F L2 D2 L' B2 L' B' 
6. 6.84 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L' D2 B U R' F2 D L' F' D' 
7. 5.44 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U B L' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L F' U2 
8. (7.84) L2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 D U' F2 R U' L F2 R' B L' B' R' F' 
9. 7.65 F2 D2 F' D' B2 U R U' D L F2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' 
10. 6.89 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 U2 F L2 U B2 R B2 R' F' U L' 
11. (4.42) D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L' U2 R U2 R2 B D B U L 
12. 7.03 F2 L2 U' F2 D U L2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' R D' F' R' D' R2 B L 

1-5 is 5.90 avg5

4.42 full step!!
1. 4.42 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L' U2 R U2 R2 B D B U L 

z' L' R' D' R
U' R U R' y
U' R' U R
R U R' U2 R U' R' 
U' L U L'
U' r' U2 R U R' U r
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

41/4.42 = 9.28 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2013)

what


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 19, 2013)

wut....


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2013)

wat the fak

please tell me it's on video


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 19, 2013)

On film? *prays*


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha nope, sorry

music listened to during avg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3cVq1LnwCc


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2013)

EVERYONE SWITCH TO CFOP, ROUX SUCKS


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Haha nope, sorry
> 
> music listened to during avg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3cVq1LnwCc



Then start filming now!


----------



## Konsta (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 4.42 full step!!


Omg... is this also pb single?


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2013)

Konsta said:


> Omg... is this also pb single?


 yep


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> yep



y u no get 4.41 with OLL skip and J-perm?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Username said:


> y u no get 4.41 with OLL skip and J-perm?



because noob


----------



## Iggy (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Bang! A combination of being in the zone and some easy scrambles. I actually rolled out a 5 at the start with the 4, and then rolled out another 7. 1 OLL skip (on a 5.xx), and I think there might have been a PLL skip in there, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Average of 12: 6.37
> 1. 6.11 U F D' F' D F2 U2 D' R F B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F'
> ...



omg what


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, looks like I will only be listening to this song on repeat while I cube now


----------



## YddEd (Jun 19, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Well, looks like I will only be listening to this song on repeat while I cube now


Because you think you'll get a PB?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 19, 2013)

O_______o


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 19, 2013)

Username said:


> y u no get 4.41 with OLL skip and J-perm?



At least he got a j perm. Just wrong one.


----------



## JasonK (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 6.37
> 1-5 is 5.90 avg5
> 4.42 full step!!


Jeeeeeeeesus. I came to post an accomplishment, but it hardly seems worth it now...


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 19, 2013)

****


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 19, 2013)

What the....mind=blown. 4.42 full step.... I can't even.....


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> ****



SUB 6.5 AVG100 SUB 6 AVG12 SUB 5 AVG5 SUB 3 SINGLE PLZ BY TOMORROW


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> SUB 6.5 AVG100 SUB 6 AVG12 SUB 5 AVG5 SUB 3 SINGLE PLZ BY TOMORROW



must be full step


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> EVERYONE SWITCH TO CFOP, ROUX SUCKS



Best quote of the year.


----------



## o2gulo (Jun 19, 2013)

faz pls..


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 19, 2013)

Waaaat


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 19, 2013)

What the Fazzles? This thread appears to be going off topic.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 4.42 full step!!



BAN HIM :'( :'( He's so fazome :'(


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally sub 15 OH ao5 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.27
worst time: 20.18

current avg5: 18.12 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: *14.71* (σ = 0.75) *PB*

current avg12: *16.23* (σ = 1.94) *PB*
best avg12: 16.23 (σ = 1.94)

session avg: 16.23 (σ = 1.94)
session mean: 16.31


----------



## KongShou (Jun 19, 2013)

Man 3x3 is getting fast, my dream of catch up to faz just shattered.

4.42 wtf


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Man 3x3 is getting fast, my dream of catch up to faz just shattered.
> 
> 4.42 wtf



yeah not even within half a second of UWR what a noob


----------



## kcl (Jun 19, 2013)

Username said:


> y u no get 4.41 with OLL skip and J-perm?



Hahahahaha that actually made me laugh pretty hard


----------



## qqwref (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 6.37
> 1-5 is 5.90 avg5
> 4.42 full step!!


Who does this guy think he is, Feliks Zemdegs?


----------



## Julian (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha wow, amazing job Faz.

0.65 mean of all 5 pyraLL algs, not necessarily with algs that I use in solves


Spoiler



CW edges (R U' R' U' R U' R'): 0.52
2flip (L R' L' Lw L' R L R'): 0.58
CCW edges (R' L R L2' R' L R): 0.72
L (L R U R' U' L'): 0.68
R (R' L' U' L U R): 0.77


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 19, 2013)

Note to self: Don't friendzone Faz.


----------



## Riley (Jun 19, 2013)

Another OH PB single, this time NL. A lot of free pairs though. 

15.13: R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R' F U F2 D2 R F2 L U' B'


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 19, 2013)

40.00 4x4 avg25 :fp


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 19, 2013)

OH Ao100: 30.56

First sub 31. Also got an NL sub 24 single.

I found these times a bit funny:
1. 26.92 (OLL-skip)
2. 26.92 (PLL-skip)
29. 29.55
30. 29.55
58. 26.50
59. 26.50


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 19, 2013)

5.85 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 U' L' U L' U' F2 U 

y'
R' F' R L' 
y U' R U R2 U' R
U R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
z U R' D R2 U' R D' U R' D R2 U' R D' R2

Was on PLL at 3.xx
Could have been sub-5 if I didn't lock up on n perm


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 5.85 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 U' L' U L' U' F2 U
> 
> y'
> R' F' R L'
> ...



wat


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 19, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 5.85 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 U' L' U L' U' F2 U
> 
> y'
> R' F' R L'
> ...



Sub 6 with n perm? Nice!


----------



## Konsta (Jun 19, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 5.85 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 U' L' U L' U' F2 U


Not a big fan of yellow side, but would've done it with this scramble too


----------



## Mikel (Jun 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 4.42 full step!!
> 1. 4.42 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L' U2 R U2 R2 B D B U L
> 
> z' L' R' D' R
> ...



Looks awfully similar to Cube Explorer....


----------



## Julian (Jun 20, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 5.85 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 U' L' U L' U' F2 U
> 
> y'
> R' F' R L'
> ...


Nice


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 20, 2013)

2.92 2x2 avg25


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 5.85 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 U' L' U L' U' F2 U
> 
> y'
> R' F' R L'
> ...



Practiced it a bit, and got sub-4 with two different solutions. 3.99 with yours and 3.69 with another.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 20, 2013)

5x5

1:14.93 avg12
(1:23.89), 1:16.01, *(1:07.89), 1:18.51, 1:11.80, 1:07.97, 1:14.47*, 1:19.94, 1:15.97, 1:15.15, 1:17.66, 1:11.79

Included is a *1:11.41 avg5*


Yay sub-1:15


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2013)

ooh another nice solve (fullstep)

4.54 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 U B' F U L' B D2 

x2 D F' U R' U' R L'
y' U' R U R' F R' F' R
R' U R' F R F' R
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2

42/4.54 = 9.25 tps


----------



## Username (Jun 20, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> ooh another nice solve (fullstep)
> 
> 4.54 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 U B' F U L' B D2
> 
> ...



Seriously give others a chance


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> (Solve Reconstruction)



Would you normally use Niklas? Or did you just predict a sune while doing the last pair and didn't have time to see it was Niklas?


----------



## Konsta (Jun 20, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> ooh another nice solve (fullstep)
> 
> 4.54 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 U B' F U L' B D2
> 
> ...


Really pretty solve!
Did you see it was going to be xx-cross and not just x-cross while inspection?
That last pair was so nice, I've seen that trick but never used it, gotta keep my eyes open for that one


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2013)

Riley said:


> Would you normally use Niklas? Or did you just predict a sune while doing the last pair and didn't have time to see it was Niklas?


I would normally use sune, unless it's going to skip PLL. I think that for most cases, sune + PLL will be faster than niklas + Edge PLL.


Konsta said:


> Really pretty solve!
> Did you see it was going to be xx-cross and not just x-cross while inspection?
> That last pair was so nice, I've seen that trick but never used it, gotta keep my eyes open for that one



I planned for the single, and in doing so, I saw it would form a double.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 20, 2013)

2.90 Ao100


----------



## ottozing (Jun 20, 2013)

Bobo said:


> 2.90 Ao100



Very nice  You should upload some 2x2 averages some time. I'm very interested in seeing your solving style.


----------



## already1329 (Jun 20, 2013)

3x3 average of 5: 11.30
(9.44), 10.90, 11.41, (12.83), 11.59


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

5.06 2x2 ao5


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 20, 2013)

best avg100: 10.17 (σ = 0.83)

Getting... there...


----------



## Ollie (Jun 20, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> best avg100: 10.17 (σ = 0.83)
> 
> Getting... there...



Sweet! gogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogo


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

First anniversary of cubing is either today or tomorrow. 1000th post!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 20, 2013)

1.96, (2.48), 1.83, 2.03, (1.64)=1.94 Ao5. Lost the scrambles though. Second sub-2.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 20, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 1.96, (2.48), 1.83, 2.03, (1.64)=1.94 Ao5. Lost the scrambles though. Second sub-2.



Drew "PROaminx" Brads

OT: Got a mega solve with 21.51 S2L yesterday. Final time was 48.06. F2L was 16.26, LL was 10.29.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

Almost sub-20. Got these PB's while comparing the 57 and 55 zhanchis. this was on 57.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-6-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.83
worst: 22.00

mean of 3
current: 19.58 (σ = 1.76)
best: 18.79 (σ = 1.31) *PB*

avg of 5
current: 19.15 (σ = 1.04)
best: 19.15 (σ = 1.04)*PB*

avg of 12
current: 20.18 (σ = 1.28)
best: 20.18 (σ = 1.28)*PB*

Average: 20.18 (σ = 1.28)
Mean: 20.13


Spoiler: Times and Scrambles



Time List:
1. 21.71 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L R2 F2 L2 U' B D' L F' R B' R U L' 
2. 22.00 B U2 F R F L D2 B' U D' F2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 
3. 21.73 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D R D' B' D2 L' D B' U2 R2 
4. 18.81 R F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F L' U' R' U2 F2 R' B2 R' L2 U2 
5. 19.79 U F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F R' B U' R' U2 L' B2 R' F' U 
6. 20.92 R B2 L D2 U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 U' F L2 B F R2 F' D 
7. 19.80 B2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 U B' R' D2 L D' B F2 L' U 
8. 17.83 U R' D' L' B' D2 R' B2 R F' B' D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 
9. 20.28 F R' F R2 D F' D F U L' F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 
10. 18.24 F B U F' R2 U2 B L' U R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 
11. 21.57 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R' F R' B' D F2 U2 R' F2 U 
12. 18.92 F L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 L' D' L' B L D2 R' D2 R' D


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 20, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 U' L' U L' U' F2 U



Got 10.81 with that scramble. Not a very good solve but still faster than PB 
Probably the first time I have planned out an xx-cross during inspection.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2013)

0.793 Y perm

sim


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2013)

20.61 OH avg12

Average of 12: 20.61
1. 21.50 B R2 D U2 L D U2 R' U2 B' U R' F' B2 R' D' B L B2 F2 U2 D' L U D'
2. (18.09) B2 D' B L' U R F2 B R2 D' U L' F2 L2 R F' U L2 R2 U2 R' L B2 L B'
3. 20.28 D2 R' L B' F U' F2 L2 D U R' L' D2 B' R2 F' R2 D L D' R' B F L2 B2
4. 18.75 B L R2 B R2 L U2 F B' L' R2 F R L2 B U2 F' D U R2 D U B' R2 D'
5. 21.42 D F2 R2 B' F D2 B F2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 L' D L2 F2 U' D' R' F' U F' R' U
6. 20.39 B' F' D2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 R' U2 B D2 L D' F D2 R2 U2 D R2 U F B2 D B
7. 22.20 U L' B L' R' B2 F' U2 B D2 F' R2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 U L2 D L' D' U' F2 R'
8. 20.26 U' L2 U' B' R2 F D U' L D' F R' U' R2 U B2 U2 B' L2 B2 D' B L' D2 U
9. 19.75 R D' B2 R2 L' D' B R2 U R2 D B2 U2 L' R U' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 B' U' D
10. 21.28 D2 B D' B U B2 R U' F2 R2 B2 R D2 R L D' L2 D L' D2 B' U2 D' R2 U
11. (23.03) B' D' R2 U R' B' F' U2 F' D2 U2 F L F2 B R' U2 R' F2 B' R' U2 D L D'
12. 20.28 R' F R' U' B2 R L' B R U2 F R' D' F2 B U2 L R2 D2 R2 F L B2 U' B 

sub20 soon!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

Finally sub-20. Just continued from last post.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-6-20
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 16.43
worst: 22.00

mean of 3
current: 20.17 (σ = 1.11)
best: 18.40 (σ = 1.79)

avg of 5
current: 19.83 (σ = 0.90)
best: 19.07 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 12
current: 19.67 (σ = 0.93)
best: 19.34 (σ = 0.97)

Average: 19.81 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 19.76


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 21.71 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L R2 F2 L2 U' B D' L F' R B' R U L' 
2. 22.00 B U2 F R F L D2 B' U D' F2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 
3. 21.73 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D R D' B' D2 L' D B' U2 R2 
4. 18.81 R F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F L' U' R' U2 F2 R' B2 R' L2 U2 
5. 19.79 U F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F R' B U' R' U2 L' B2 R' F' U 
6. 20.92 R B2 L D2 U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 U' F L2 B F R2 F' D 
7. 19.80 B2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 U B' R' D2 L D' B F2 L' U 
8. 17.83 U R' D' L' B' D2 R' B2 R F' B' D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 
9. 20.28 F R' F R2 D F' D F U L' F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 
10. 18.24 F B U F' R2 U2 B L' U R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 
11. 21.57 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R' F R' B' D F2 U2 R' F2 U 
12. 18.92 F L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 L' D' L' B L D2 R' D2 R' D 
13. 18.33 F R2 U2 B U2 F' L2 B R2 F' L2 U B' L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U' L 
14. 20.05 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 F' D F L F' U' L R F2 D' 
15. 19.13 B2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L B2 F2 D F' L2 B R U' F' L' F R' 
16. 19.77 L2 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R F' R U F' R2 U B 
17. 18.02 F R L' B R' U' D' R F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D L2 
18. 20.90 L F' U L' B' D F' R D L F2 U D' R2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 
19. 20.51 R' B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L B2 D' L2 F' U2 L' D' B2 R' D 
20. 16.43 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D' U F2 L' U B2 L' F' U' R2 B U L' 
21. 19.93 U F2 B' D R2 L' F' U L F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 
22. 18.83 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 B L' F2 R B2 D2 U' L' U2 F2 
23. 20.94 F2 U R F2 B' R2 F' U R2 U B2 U2 D2 R2 L U2 B2 R' L2 B2 
24. 18.89 R2 B F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 U' L' U' B D' L' F U2 R F 
25. 20.67 B2 D' U' F2 L2 F' L2 U' B' D' L' R2 U2 R D


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2013)

13.97 OH single, woot! NL (easy intentional X cross though, with a easy LL too)

B2 D' B R L U' L F B L2 D' B2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U

y' z' // Inspection
U' R U z' R B' R y U r U' r' // X Cross
R' U' R // F2L 2
R U' R' U L' U' L // F2L 3
U2 R U R' // F2L 4
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R2 // PLL

50 moves / 13.97 seconds = 3.58 TPS


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2013)

Riley said:


> 13.97 OH single, woot! NL (easy intentional X cross though, with a easy LL too)
> 
> B2 D' B R L U' L F B L2 D' B2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U
> 
> ...


Nice! What do you average?


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Nice! What do you average?



Thanks! I average around 21 seconds. I'm trying to get sub-20.


----------



## Username (Jun 20, 2013)

Clock PB's after 1 week and 2 days of clock

number of times: 19/19
best time: 9.92 *PB* and First sub 10
worst time: 14.32

current avg5: 12.40 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 11.45 (σ = 0.93) *PB*

current avg12: 12.06 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 12.06 (σ = 0.92) *PB*

session avg: 12.38 (σ = 0.89)
session mean: 12.35

still rolling

E: *11.92* ao12

E2: *11.29* ao5
*11.69* ao12


----------



## Julian (Jun 20, 2013)

Average of 12: 4.48
1. 4.11 L' B' U R L' B R' L' U' l r' 
2. (3.44) L R' B' R L U B' U l' u 
3. 4.72 B R U R' L R U L l' 
4. 3.72 L' U' R' B' R B R' U l' r' u' 
5. 4.69 U' L R' L U' L R' L' l' r b' u' 
6. 3.72 U' R' L R L' U B L' l' r' b' u 
7. 5.22 U L B' U L' R L B' R' l r' u 
8. 4.36 B R L U R' L U' L r b u' 
9. 4.34 U' B' R U' L' R' L B' U' l b u 
10. 4.78 U' B' R B' U' R U B r b u' 
11. (8.46+) L' R' B L' B' U B' L' l b 
12. 5.13 B R' L' R' U' L' U' B l r b


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 20, 2013)

Crazy HO day today:

Ao100: 29.14 (PB by 1.42)
Ao12: 27.14 (PB by 0.69)
Ao5: 24.56 (PB by 1.34)
Single: 19.38 PLL-skip (PB by 1.55)

Got a total of six 22.xy solves, and I still only have two sub 22.
Seems like doing 4 OH averages of 100 in just over a week have paid off.


----------



## Wassili (Jun 20, 2013)

Took a break from cubing for a few weeks, started again today, beat my avg12 by nearly 1 whole second! Went from 15.05 to 14.10. Now for a sub-15 avg100  (currently 15.27)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

39.95 oh ao5. Will probably beat this after dinner.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

16.30 avg100 petrus



Spoiler



Best Average of 100: 16.30
Best Time: 12.75
Worst Time: 21.92
Standard Deviation: 1.8 (10.8%)

1. 17.21 F' R F2 L' B2 L D2 U' L2 U2 B' L' R' U D' L' U2 L2 R2 B U L' U2 L' B' 
2. 12.93 D F2 B2 D2 R2 D' B F2 L' B L2 U' F' U' D2 B2 L D2 F B L2 B2 L' B L 
3. 16.89 L B2 F U2 B' R2 L F2 D' B' L' R2 B2 R2 L F B2 L2 F U' B2 F D U' R' 
4. 16.46 U R U' D L R' F R F L2 F R2 L2 D2 R' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L' B' U B L' 
5. 14.17 R D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F L' R' U F U D F' B2 L' B2 F2 D U2 L' 
6. (21.92) D R' U' L2 B R D B' D' R B' D' L2 U2 D' L2 U R D2 L' B R2 L2 F' D2 
7. 16.53 B F2 D' B F L2 R F U L2 F2 L2 R B F D U L' F2 U2 F U' D' F2 L 
8. 18.49 B U' B2 D2 L D' U' F L' D' F U2 F2 R' F2 D' L F2 D B' F' L2 D2 L U 
9. 16.68 D B' R B F2 L' U2 D2 R2 U' L2 R F2 U' B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U 
10. 19.87 L' D' U R' D' U F2 U2 B' U' F B2 R D R L2 F L R2 B' F D2 L2 D2 L' 
11. 15.29 D2 U' B R2 U B' F2 L F2 U' B F R2 B' R D' F' B' R2 D' R' D R U2 L' 
12. 16.24 L U F' U B' L' U' D2 R' L2 F' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R D L D B' F R' 
13. 15.43 U B2 D' B2 F' L D2 F' B2 U' F2 U' F R2 U' B L U' B2 F2 U R2 L2 U F2 
14. (12.75) F2 D2 R B2 R U' F' B R' B R' L2 U F2 B' D' R2 F B2 L2 F U F2 U B2 
15. 15.44 F R2 U' F2 B R B D' B L2 U2 R U' R' F2 D2 B' F2 D' R2 U2 B F R' D 
16. 19.57 U' L2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' B R L2 D' U B' L' D2 R B F D2 R2 U L' D' L2 B' 
17. 16.69 L2 U D2 F D2 U R' L U' B' U2 F' D U F R' L2 U2 L' B' R2 U D F R 
18. 16.19 U2 R2 U' B D U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U B' U D B' R U' B R' F' D' B' D2 B' R 
19. 16.65 D2 F' L' R' D R2 U2 B2 F' D' U' F2 L F2 D F' L2 D2 R F' B U' F D2 L 
20. 16.74 F' D L R' D L' D2 F B' R F D' L' D U2 L' B' U' R2 D R L' B2 R' L 
21. 16.83 D2 F' U D2 B2 U2 B2 D B U2 B R2 D2 B' D' U' F2 U R' U' D' F L' R' U' 
22. 16.45 B L' B2 R2 B F R' U2 L2 R2 U R B' U' B2 D U B U R B' L' R2 B' D2 
23. 18.82 D R' B F U2 D2 B' U R2 D U B' U2 F2 U B D2 R2 B R' U2 F' U B2 L 
24. 16.74 L F' D2 B' U' D2 R L2 U L2 R D2 L2 B L2 F' U' L' R D2 L2 R U' D' B' 
25. 17.73 L F' R2 B R B2 U2 B2 L U2 R' F D' U2 B2 R U L2 F U2 D2 F D R' D 
26. 17.83 L R' D F' D' F' L2 F2 R' U' B L' R2 U2 D B2 D2 B' U D F' B2 R B L2 
27. 16.55 L R' B' U D' L2 B D L F U R' D U2 B' F2 L2 B' R2 L2 U B2 L B2 U' 
28. 18.64 B' R B2 F U B2 R2 U' R2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' R B' R L2 U D L2 D' 
29. 18.44 L2 R2 B' D2 U' F2 L' U2 B L2 R' U' B2 R' D2 B U F2 L2 U F2 B2 U R B' 
30. 17.69 F B' R2 B' U B L D U B L' F R2 F' U' R2 B U D F2 R L B2 F D' 
31. 19.70 R B R2 D R2 D B L' F' D' F' B2 U B R2 D2 L' F2 L D2 U' F' B R F 
32. 15.20 L' F L2 R' D2 F B U B D' L R D' F2 U2 L D' U' R D' R F2 D' F2 U 
33. 18.69 R U' R2 B2 U2 F L' B' L' R B' D2 U2 L U2 R' B' U B2 D' L2 U2 R' U' F' 
34. 18.85 L B2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B D R' L' B2 L' D' L' B' F2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 
35. 19.32 U' F U D F2 B2 R2 U L' D2 U B U R' L' U' L' F' R L' F2 U' B2 U B2 
36. 16.98 U R' F' U R2 F' R' U' R U L' R2 U L' R2 B U' L2 B2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 L' 
37. 17.53 D L F2 U' F' R2 B2 D R2 U F2 U2 L R B' L' U' D L' U L' R' U B D' 
38. 17.41 L' U D' F L' F2 R2 F D2 B R2 F L2 R D R D' B2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' 
39. 13.89 B' D2 R' U B D' R2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 U' B2 F' R U2 L2 B U' L' R' F2 R L' 
40. 18.34 F2 R L D' L D L D L' R' B2 R2 D2 U L2 U L2 D F' D2 B2 R' U2 D R2 
41. 14.51 U2 R L' B2 U2 B' F2 U' R2 F2 U' R' L' U R B' L2 F B2 D L' D L2 R B 
42. 16.09 R F U2 D2 L2 D' B R' B2 R L F U F' B D2 L2 F2 R B L B' D2 L D2 
43. 15.07 U L2 D' U2 B2 D F2 D F' U F D U' F' U' D F2 U2 L' B U L' B' R D 
44. 15.45 R' L B' R B U B' U' F2 B R L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B' L2 U' F2 D' B2 L U2 
45. 16.92 U' R' U F2 R L' D' U2 L' D2 L' U' R2 F' L2 D' F2 D' U' B2 U' D R L2 F 
46. 14.92 L' F' R2 B2 L R' U R2 L2 U' L2 R B U2 F R' U D2 F2 R' U' R L' U2 F2 
47. 17.30 B D2 F D U R' D B' U' D2 L D F B' L R F2 B2 R' D2 R U L2 F' U2 
48. 16.18 L2 B F' L F R F R' F D' F2 R2 F B D B2 L U R U2 L F' B2 R2 L 
49. 16.63 D' L2 U' F L' D2 L' F2 L' U R' F B R D' F D' F2 B2 D U' L U' L' U2 
50. 13.86 F U F' U2 R L' F2 R2 D2 U' B L R2 F' U2 R2 F R' D2 B' L' U L R' F' 
51. 14.76 U L' B' U F' B2 D' U' B L R2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 D F R2 U' D F D' B D2 
52. 14.31 F' B' R' U B F R B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B' D' B2 F U2 L2 F2 B' L R U D 
53. 13.66 U2 F R' U2 B R2 B2 R L2 D U L2 F' U' L B R2 F2 D' F B D' F' B' L' 
54. 14.40 D2 B' F' D' R F' U2 B' L' U2 L' F' D2 L D R' B2 R' B2 D' R2 B2 L B' D' 
55. 13.75 U R2 D' U R' B F2 U2 F' D' B L2 B' F R2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 D' F2 R2 U R' 
56. 15.13 D' B' R2 F2 L2 F' B R U2 D' B2 D L D B2 R2 F' L U' D B R U2 B' L 
57. 18.76 R B' U B' U B L D L2 R' F2 L B' F2 U' D2 B2 L2 B2 D B' U2 R B2 R2 
58. 15.73 F' D' U' R' F2 R L2 B' L' B2 F' U2 L' B' D R2 F2 R2 L' B U' D' L' F2 D2 
59. 15.35 B2 R F' B R2 B2 F D2 R B R2 L D L' F R B' D' R' D U' L' D' L D 
60. 17.34 U2 L2 F B2 R' F' R2 D F' D2 R2 D' L F' B U F' R2 F2 R D' F' B' R D' 
61. 14.11 R' L' B F U' B L F' L U L2 U2 R' D' R2 B2 F' U2 R' D2 L2 B L2 B2 D' 
62. 15.95 D F' D2 L' B' R L D2 R' L F2 U' R2 L B D R2 D' B2 L' R' U' L D' B2 
63. 16.16 F' L2 B' L R F D R2 D B L2 F2 R' U' L2 R' F D' U L D2 R' B' L2 D' 
64. 14.36 D B2 D2 U2 L U2 D' L2 D B F2 D L D2 R' F' B L2 D B2 D2 B F L U' 
65. 13.84 F D' U' F2 B' L2 B L2 F' D F L2 R' D U R' U' B D' U B L' B' R' L2 
66. 16.27 F D2 B2 L D B L B' F2 D' U2 R2 F R B2 L' F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' B2 
67. 16.87 R' D' B' U' F' L' U' D2 R' F D' U' F D2 R D2 F' R2 D B U' D' F D' R 
68. 19.56 U2 B L D R2 F2 R2 U B' L D' U2 L2 U2 F R B' F U' B' F U2 R' D' L2 
69. 14.83 D2 U2 B' R' L F' B' L F R2 B' R L' F R D2 F R D' B L2 U L F2 U 
70. 18.90 U F L' B2 U' B2 F U2 D2 B2 L D' F' U L' F R' B2 F2 D R L2 D2 B2 U 
71. 15.54 F D2 L' B2 R D' U' B2 U' L2 B U' R2 L U' L D2 B L2 F2 B D' U' R U 
72. 17.43 B2 F R2 F U D' B U' R' U B R2 B' L B' U F2 R' F R' B2 U2 R L2 F' 
73. 14.63 U D B F D2 F2 U B2 U R' B2 D' R2 L D R B F2 U2 F D2 B2 D F' L' 
74. 13.80 D2 F' B R L' B R L' F' U2 R D2 U2 B2 L U' L2 D2 R2 U' L' D R2 L' U2 
75. 14.96 D F2 U B U' L U B F L' B D U2 B2 L' B D' F2 R2 U2 D R2 U R D 
76. 19.09 U L2 B2 F' U' B D' L2 R' U2 D R' U L B2 F R F2 D2 L D R2 U' F L 
77. 15.85 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 B D U' F L F R2 F2 L' D U R' B2 R2 F R' D2 U2 F2 B' 
78. 18.40 L R' B' F U2 B2 D L2 F B2 L' R' F U2 B2 D' L U B2 L' R2 D R' L2 D2 
79. 17.39 U' L U' B L D2 L2 F' L F2 R2 U B2 F' D2 F2 D2 B D B D2 R B2 L' U2 
80. 14.54 F2 L2 R' D2 B2 D' L D2 R' D L R U' F2 U' D' R2 B' R U2 F U' F' L2 D' 
81. 14.52 L2 U2 F R D F' D R' L B2 R F2 U2 F L R2 B L' B L U B' U R' L2 
82. 19.99 D' F L2 F2 B L' R' F2 D' U' F R2 B D U' L2 R' D F D R' F L F U 
83. 17.29 F L2 F D F R L2 D' R' L2 U' D B2 L' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F B2 U D2 F R2 
84. 16.27 F' L2 R2 D L R F R' F' U F' R2 B2 R2 L' F' D' F' L' F R F' U B U' 
85. 16.16 D' B' U B U2 B2 R' L2 B2 F' L' F' U B' R2 B' D' R F' R B2 F2 L' F B' 
86. 14.08 R2 F2 D F' L' R B' R' U B U R F D2 U B' D2 U' L2 R' D L B2 U D' 
87. 19.81 D' B' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 L D' L' D' B' F D2 U F2 U B2 D R' B' D' U R' 
88. 13.92 L D2 F R F B R2 U2 F2 D R L F U' F' U2 F R2 L F2 U R2 U2 L' D' 
89. 14.74 R' D' F' B' D' F' D R' F2 U2 B' D B U D2 R' B L F L D2 L' D' U' L 
90. 15.63 R2 D' F U' B' F L R F2 L' R2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 F' D R B' F D2 F2 U2 R' 
91. 17.70 F2 B U R2 B' F D R2 U' B2 U2 R L D' L U2 L' R' F D B' D U L2 D 
92. 16.46 F' L' U F' U F' L R2 U L' U B2 F' L' F' D' F2 B2 L U2 R2 U D' F U 
93. 15.58 L F2 L' B2 R D F2 L' B2 D' B2 D2 R' B F2 U' B2 L' F' U' L' B2 F2 U2 D 
94. 13.45 F2 R' D L2 F' B2 R' U2 D2 B2 L' F' R F B U2 F R B' L2 F' R D' R F' 
95. 14.47 B L U' D2 F D2 F2 D2 L' F' R2 L U' B' R D2 L B R' F U' L2 F2 B U2 
96. 15.44 L U F' R' U2 B2 L' B2 U F2 B2 D2 B2 U L' U' L2 D2 F L' R B2 U2 L' B 
97. 13.65 F' D' U L' R2 B' F L2 F L2 F2 L2 D R B2 L' F2 L' D' F2 U' R2 L U' R 
98. 17.29 U' R2 B R2 B2 F U D2 L' R2 U' L2 D' L B2 L' D2 L' B' D2 R2 B2 L2 U B 
99. 15.68 L R2 F2 L2 D' R D' B' R D2 R D' L2 F2 L D2 R2 D' R2 D2 F' D L' U' R 
100. 13.44 L2 U L' U' B L' R B2 F2 L F2 D2 F' L' D2 U F L B' F' R2 D2 R F B'


----------



## soup (Jun 21, 2013)

*Only even-layered cubes*
24x24 in 196.531 minutes
18x18 in 84.682 minutes
32x32 in 369.521 minutes (new record for largest done in the span of one day)
16x16 in 63.781 minutes
14x14 in 44.830 minutes
12x12 in 27.160 minutes
8x8 in 8.963 minutes
20x20 in 113.039 minutes


----------



## kcl (Jun 21, 2013)

New PB ao5 and 12. First five were: 14.928, (15.513), (11.985), 14.329, 14.193 = 14.483 Ao5. (PB)

Whole session: 14.928, 15.513, 11.985, 14.329, 14.193, 16.569, 16.521, 18.912, 16.602, 15.384, 18.602, 14.744

best time: 11.985
worst time: 18.912

current avg5: 16.863 (σ = 1.62)
best avg5: 14.483 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 15.739 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 15.739 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 15.739 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 15.690


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2013)

My progression will not stop.

1:14.19 avg12

(1:07.22), 1:09.08, 1:22.70, 1:16.81, (1:22.94), 1:11.94, 1:08.89, 1:10.98, 1:15.45, 1:16.48, 1:12.16, 1:17.41

I believe this is the first time I have ever gotten two sub-1:10's in a row.


EDIT:

1:06.35 b' L2 D d B' d2 D2 f' F2 U' D' B' D d2 R r2 b2 r u' U' d r' B2 r' b r' f u l L R' r2 f L2 u' d R L d2 U' l2 r2 b2 r2 R u f D l' D l2 L d' B R2 r' B' U2 u2 B

Messed up F2L slightly too :/


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 21, 2013)

It's been awhile since I did anything noteworthy



Spoiler: OH Average of 12: 26.40



1. 23.09 U2 D' B' U L2 B2 U2 L' D R2 B U B' R F U F D' F L R2 B F2 D2 B' 
2. 26.42 U R' D2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 D' R2 U R U2 R2 L2 U' L R' F R' 
3. 28.37 U' L2 U' B2 R' U' B U D2 L2 F2 B L' D R2 F R' U2 R' L2 B F2 D R U 
4. 28.46 F2 U R U' R F' L B L U2 B2 U2 B' D L U R' B L R2 D L2 R' U2 B2 
5. 23.71 F' U R U' L D L D2 B' U' D' R U' B' U F' U' D' R2 D R2 F' R2 F2 B2 
6. 24.48 D F' L' U2 B2 R2 F B2 U R' U2 D R' F2 U' B' D' L2 R' B2 L2 D2 L2 B' U 
7. 26.94 B' R B' F L R' B' R B F2 U' D R U R' B' L2 R F2 L' B' L2 R2 U L2 
8. 25.56 R F' B2 R D2 R B2 R F' B' L' B R2 B' D2 U L F2 U B' L2 U D F2 L 
9. (33.60) B' U F2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U D2 B L2 F' U B2 U2 D B' L' F' L D' F R' B2 
10. 28.38 L D L2 R F B L D' F2 L' U' L D R B D R' F R2 F' R U' R B2 D 
11. (22.56) R2 L D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' B L F D' F D' R U R2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 B' F R2 
12. 28.57 L' U2 B2 F2 D' B' D U L2 D' L' D' B' U2 R2 B' L' R2 D2 L' R2 D' R B L


*6x6x6 Single: 3:53.30*



Spoiler: 3x3x3 Single 8.55



262	Jun 16, 2013 6:30:46 PM	00:08.55 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' B L F2 R D B' L U F' L
with OLL 55 (aka 'highway') and PLL skip.
This was done on the plane with buttcrap lighting so I don't even know how
and I didn't do reconstruction either


----------



## ottozing (Jun 21, 2013)

best avg 10/12 = 1.91

1.86 F' R F' R U2 R2 F' R2 F' U' 
0.93 F2 R2 F R' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' 
1.29 F' R' U' F2 U R' U2 R2 F U2 
2.22 R2 F' R F' R' U R2 U R F2 
2.84 F' R' F' U R U R' U R' F 
2.03 U2 R F' R2 U R U2 R' U2 F' 
1.93 U2 R' U2 F' R F' U' F2 U2 R 
2.00 F' U' F2 U R2 F R F U R2 
2.33 F2 U R' U F2 R' F R' F2 R2 
2.04 R2 U2 F R' F U2 F2 R' F' R2 
1.81 U F' U F U R' F2 U' R2 F' 
1.56 U2 R U R2 U' R' U' F2 U2 R2 

Twist the web. I don't think I can count this as PB ;-;


----------



## Bobo (Jun 21, 2013)

ottozing said:


> best avg 10/12 = 1.91
> 
> 1.86 F' R F' R U2 R2 F' R2 F' U'
> 0.93 F2 R2 F R' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U'
> ...



Nice.
I don't have video camera, but in future I'll have


----------



## Iggy (Jun 21, 2013)

Square-1 PBs
14.74 Single O_O crazy scramble, EP skip
24.24 avg5


----------



## Lid (Jun 21, 2013)

16.78 OH single

R U' B U F B L2 F2 L B R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B U2 

x y2 L' U L U' L' U L U L' // Xcross
U z' U L' U' // 2nd
L U' L2 U // 3rd
z L' U L y U2 L U L' // 4th
U2 L U R U' L U' z' U' L' U L' U' z // COLL
U L U L' U L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L2 U L // Zperm

52htm


----------



## Bobo (Jun 21, 2013)

2.89 ao100
Pb by 0.01 Lol


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 21, 2013)

Finally a sub13 official average 12.78 at Delhi Summer Open!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 21, 2013)

OH:
Average of 5: 18.21
1. 17.58 F2 U2 L2 R' U R U' R L B L' R B2 F2 R' D L R2 U L' D R' B' D' F
2. (16.24) L' F' R B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F R' F B2 R F2 R' B U2 D2 F L D' F U R2 B
3. 19.91 R' L F2 R' B' R D R' L2 B F2 L' B' R2 B U B D2 B F' D2 R2 F' L' R'
4. 17.14 L F2 U2 R F2 R B2 D' R2 F' L B2 U2 R2 L B2 F D U' B D L2 B R' D2
5. (24.99) F R' B2 L R2 F' R2 B R2 U' B2 R' U' F2 D' R' L D F' R2 U B U' D2 B' 
22.96 avg100


----------



## KongShou (Jun 21, 2013)

2x2

sub 3 ao5

easy scrambles, one look

3.60
(2.24)
(4.10)
2.24
2.83
=2.88


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 21, 2013)

12.54 mo100


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

(12.86) U2 D L2 B L2 R F U2 B2 D R' D2 F2 D' F' U' D2 R' D' U R2 D2 L2 D U2

zz-d wtf?

EDIT: 18.74 avg100 zz-d



Spoiler



1. 17.95 B D' R' B2 R' F2 B' D' U2 R B D2 B2 F' U' B R B R' B2 D2 R' U D2 F 
2. 18.92 R' B2 U F2 L' B' R L' B D' R' B' D2 L2 R' U' F2 U L U B2 D R D F2 
3. 23.17 B' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' F' U' F' U F L2 F U2 B R2 F' B' D2 R B2 U 
4. 18.47 U2 L' D' B2 F' L' R' B' L' F' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 L' F B U2 D2 L2 B D' R F' 
5. 22.79 R L F' L2 F' U F2 B' D' B2 F2 D' L2 U' F' R L U2 D2 L' B D B' U L2 
6. 20.12 L F2 U2 L' B' U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B D2 B' R2 F U B R2 D2 U2 F2 B2 R' 
7. 19.96 R F' B' L' R D L F' R2 L F2 L2 U F' L F L2 R2 B F' U B F' U L2 
8. 17.14 D R F2 U2 L2 F' U' D2 R2 U' R2 F L B' R U2 B R' U' F' D' R' U' L2 B2 
9. 25.77 D L' D2 R B' L' U2 B' F2 U B U F' R2 U2 F2 R2 L U' F B' R F' B' R 
10. 18.44 B2 R' L U B F2 U' D' F2 L F' U2 R L F D' R' B' U R B' R2 D2 L2 F' 
11. 15.23 U2 L B R2 L D' B L2 R F L U F' R U F D U' F' R L' D2 R' U' R2 
12. 24.74 U B R F B2 R D' L' D F B2 U2 D' F' R' D' B2 R2 D2 L R D2 L' D' R2 
13. 20.29 F B2 L2 U F D' L' D L' U2 D B' D F2 D2 B' U' D' F' D L B2 L' U' R2 
14. 20.67 F U2 D2 B D' R2 L' F L2 U' R F' B2 R2 B D2 B' U' B D U' F2 B' D L' 
15. 20.10 B' L' D' L B D B' U L R2 D2 L' B L2 B U2 D2 B2 U' R L D R2 B2 D2 
16. 18.95 F L2 R B R U F2 D2 U' B' F' L' B' L' U2 F' B2 U R F2 D2 F2 U L U' 
17. 21.34 R2 B' D' L2 R' F R F2 L2 B2 L U D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 D' L2 U' R D F' R 
18. 19.34 R2 D F L F2 B' R L2 B U' R' D2 L' R B' R2 D2 R' B' L D U' F' D U2 
19. 19.00 B2 F L2 R' B' R2 B2 R' B D B' R' F' U2 L2 F' U2 F L' R' U R2 D F L2 
20. 18.37 U R' B2 U' D' F2 B' D2 L2 U B U L B' D' U L' R B' U D2 L F D' L' 
21. 19.54 R U2 B2 U R F' B U B F2 R2 U' D' R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D U2 F2 D2 R L2 D2 
22. 19.88 F2 L' U' L2 F2 U2 R U2 D F' D2 F' L' U' L' D' U' L R B' L' B' R L' U' 
23. 20.16 F2 B R2 L2 F' U2 L' U' B2 F' D2 U R' U' D' R' F2 R' B U' B R2 D2 F2 L2 
24. 19.67 D R2 F R D B' D' F2 U2 F B U F U' D R' D' R D' U' R' B L2 U2 R' 
25. 17.92 D B' L' U2 B' U2 F2 L B F U' L2 B' D' U B2 F2 U' F D2 F' L' D2 U' R' 
26. 19.74 B2 U L' D U' F' L F2 L' F2 L2 U' F L2 U' R' B2 D2 R' U R2 U R' B D' 
27. 18.18 U' L R' U' B' F D B' F D L2 R U' R U2 L' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 L F' L2 R2 
28. 18.85 R' D U R' U' L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R' B D L B D2 U F U2 L2 D U' B2 L' U 
29. 16.97 D2 F2 D F' D' L B2 R' D R' L2 D B2 L D2 L' B2 F2 L2 U' D' L2 D2 F2 L' 
30. 19.74 L' R F2 U B D L2 D R U R2 F L' F2 R L2 U' R' U' D L' B2 R D' L' 
31. 18.43 R B2 R D L2 R' F2 L U2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 L F2 D U2 R U B' D2 U' L U2 
32. 17.38 D' R2 F' D' R2 F' B2 R B2 R2 B2 L' R' D' L2 F' U F2 L' F2 B' L F2 L R' 
33. 17.70 D R2 B' R' B F2 U' F R D U' L2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 D R' U B2 R D' 
34. 22.81 F2 D2 B' L F2 U B2 F2 U R2 B' U R U D L R' F2 U F' D2 F' D F2 B 
35. 17.83 R2 U2 R L F2 L2 D' R2 L' B' D U L' D' F D2 B F' U L U2 B D' L F 
36. 17.26 F2 L' D U2 R' U2 D B' L2 B2 U D' B' F' R U F U2 L2 U D' F2 B' D U' 
37. 20.21 U' B L' U2 D' R2 B R' F U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U D' F2 L2 B2 F U' F' D R B 
38. 18.30 R B2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 B' L U' F' R' D R2 L2 U' L R' D2 R2 B2 F D R' B 
39. 18.49 D' B' U2 D' B2 R D' R2 L' B R L2 D2 U B' F2 R U R D' L' F' R2 U R' 
40. (12.86) U2 D L2 B L2 R F U2 B2 D R' D2 F2 D' F' U' D2 R' D' U R2 D2 L2 D U2 
41. 18.18 F2 L U2 B2 D' U' F2 U' L2 R' D L D' R U2 D2 B D2 B D R2 B D' L' F 
42. 16.57 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' D' R2 F' R' B D2 L D F2 B' D R2 B2 L2 B' F L F2 U B' 
43. 17.94 D B F2 D L2 D R2 L2 D2 F' L2 R D R' D L' F2 U R B' R' L' U2 R2 F' 
44. 22.54 B2 D' B2 D' U' R B' L2 U' B' U' D' F' D U' F2 D' B2 R U2 R D' L' U' L 
45. 18.63 F' U B2 R D' B' D B' F' U2 B' D' L' U R2 U' D R L D' U' L B' U B' 
46. 18.05 L B F' L R U D2 F B' D F' D2 R' D2 L' B' U R U F R' B2 R2 B D2 
47. 18.51 D2 R' U B' D2 F2 R2 L2 F R U' D2 B F D2 U2 B2 D2 B D' U2 F' L2 D2 B' 
48. 17.41 L2 D' R L F' B' U' B' D' B F2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 L R' F L' 
49. 19.20 F' L B' D B' F L2 R2 U' L' B2 U' R B2 L2 D B D2 F2 U2 R B2 U D2 F' 
50. 16.62 B2 F U2 R2 B2 R' D L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' D U' B R2 L B2 U2 R 
51. (27.80) L' B R F2 U2 B2 U L' D' B L' D U L2 B' F L D2 R F L' F' U' F2 L' 
52. 19.57 B' L' D' F' U' L R' D' F' D L' D F U L F B L D' B F' L2 R F B 
53. 17.10 L' F' R2 B' L2 R B2 R' F B2 R U2 B R2 D' B' F' R2 L' D2 U' R U B2 D' 
54. 18.92 R' U2 B2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 U B' U' B D2 F' U' R2 B2 F2 U D2 B D' U' B L 
55. 21.03 F2 L F2 D U' R' U' B U L2 D R B2 L' U D F2 U D R2 D R U2 R2 B 
56. 21.78 B L2 D2 B U' B L F' B R B L2 F' D2 F D2 U' F B D' F B L' R' D2 
57. 17.28 D' B U' R' U' R' F D L2 R' U2 B' D' L' F U L' F' L' R' F' D2 F2 D2 B 
58. 19.59 L2 F' B' U2 D2 R' F B R2 B' R' F' D2 R' B' L D' F L2 B' U B2 U' F2 R' 
59. 15.86 D' F2 B' D' U2 B L2 F2 B' U' D' R' L2 D' L B U B D2 B R U F B2 U2 
60. 17.87 F D2 U2 L' F' D2 B F L' B' U2 R2 D' R D' F2 B R' D2 L U2 R2 B' F2 U2 
61. 15.29 D2 U2 L' F' R2 B' U' B' L' U' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F B2 R' D2 R' U D' F2 L' 
62. 19.83 L' B' D U' B F' D' U' R' U D B' F' L' F2 R' U B F2 U R L' U2 R' B2 
63. 17.06 F U' L2 D2 B' R2 B' R D B U L' R2 B2 F' R' D U' B' R' L2 F2 L' B' U' 
64. 19.37 D L D U2 B R' U2 D' R' B' D' L D B' D2 B' D B2 R U2 L F' D' L2 F2 
65. 15.11 D' U2 F U' F' U2 F B2 U2 D2 L D B2 D' U F R2 U' D2 R' L' F' U2 R B' 
66. 21.39 U R2 U' R B' U' B D2 U2 R' F R2 F B' D U' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 L U D' B' 
67. 18.09 R D2 B2 U F' R2 B' D R2 B2 R U' F U2 L F' D U' F U' R B' R2 F2 D2 
68. 18.97 D R' D' R' L' F U2 B U2 D2 R' L B' D U' R' B2 D U' R' U L U2 B2 U2 
69. 18.18 U2 D2 F L B2 R' F D B' R' D2 L2 F' L' F U2 R2 D U R2 U' L2 F' L' D' 
70. 23.66 U' F L2 R' D2 B' U' L2 R' D2 U B U' R F L' D' R2 D2 B2 F' R' L2 D2 R 
71. 19.20 B' U2 L' R2 B' D L B' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' F L2 B2 U' L' D L D' F 
72. 17.17 U' D' R D' R' U2 B2 F' D2 L B2 R' B U' D' B' D B F D' B2 D U L' F2 
73. 20.18 R' D F2 D R B F2 D B' L' R D2 B2 D L' B F2 L B D' B2 R2 L' D' B' 
74. 21.32 D2 R2 F R U' F' B' R D B2 F R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 F L' D2 L' B 
75. 18.03 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F D' B' L U2 L' B R' B2 R' D R F' B' D B2 R2 D' R F 
76. 16.77 F' D B' R' U' R2 U' F2 L2 B' L F U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R2 F L' B' U2 R D 
77. 19.58 D2 L' R' F2 B' L F' R L D2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 F R' B' F2 L2 B2 U' D F' L' 
78. 18.02 F D' B' U B U2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R U R F' D2 R' B2 R' D2 U' R L' 
79. 17.49 U' L' U2 F2 B2 R2 B' L B U' B2 F' R2 B' U2 R' B2 F L2 B2 U B' L D' R' 
80. 18.73 D R2 U F2 U2 F R2 U F D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U L' B' F D F2 L F D L' R' 
81. 16.32 B U' L' U2 D L' B U2 R B' R' F L B R2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 D R' F L' U' 
82. 16.47 D R' D2 F B' L' F2 R F' B2 R L' U2 B R' B F' U' B' R2 L F' D B2 L2 
83. 17.71 L2 B U' B L F2 U' D R2 D' R2 B L' D B' U' D R' U' D' F2 U B' F2 D 
84. 15.62 U D L' B2 L' F2 B L2 D' L' U L B F2 L U' R U R B2 R' D L2 U D 
85. 17.19 D' L D2 L U2 L' U2 R2 U' D2 R' D' L2 R' U R2 F' U2 B R B2 D2 R D' B' 
86. 13.62 F' B D2 L2 U2 R F' R2 F2 B2 R2 U' R' U' R' L U2 R2 F2 R' B L U F R' 
87. 18.39 U L' F2 U F' U R2 L' F' U B' D' L' U D B' L B2 U' F U2 B R U D 
88. 15.56 L2 B U2 D F U F' U F B2 U F' B2 L D2 U' R2 U D' R' L2 F U F' B' 
89. 21.63 D2 U B' U2 R' F2 R D' R2 F' L2 B' R F R F L' D' R' D' R F L2 R B2 
90. 19.84 U' F2 L2 B' F2 L R2 D L2 U L' B2 L' F2 L2 D' B2 L B D' R B R2 B L2 
91. 18.10 R2 F' D' B D' R U2 F L B2 D' L' R' B2 D2 L' R B' L' R' D F R2 D' B 
92. 18.46 D' L R2 F' B' R U2 R2 D2 L B U R' L2 D2 B' D2 L' U R' U2 F B2 D2 U2 
93. 19.58 F' R' F' B' L2 F L R' D' U2 F' L R' D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B F L2 U D2 R' U 
94. 17.72 D L F R' B L2 U D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 D2 B U F B' U2 D2 F' R2 
95. 18.15 D L' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 B' R D' F D R' U L2 U2 D L U B2 U L B F U' 
96. 19.05 L' R D' F2 R U2 F' L2 F L' F' U' D' B' F' L D' L2 R2 U L F2 L U' F' 
97. 17.30 B U B D B' F2 U' B2 L' D2 L2 F D2 U L2 F' R B' F' U R' F D' F2 R' 
98. 15.51 B F' U L B L' D' L U' D2 B' F2 R2 D' U B R D L F U F D F2 D 
99. 19.40 B2 U' R U D F B D2 B' F2 L2 F R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R' D2 U F' B R' 
100. 14.55 L2 U' F U' B' L2 F2 D' U' L R B L' B F D' B2 D2 B U2 L' D' L2 U D'


----------



## KongShou (Jun 21, 2013)

4x4 first sub 1 ao5 woo lol i suck

00:55.47
00:55.61
01:01.79
01:03.78
00:57.73
=58.38

edit 53.89 single straight after, new pb ao5

00:53.89
01:22.56
00:55.47
00:55.61
01:01.79
=57.62

moar edit broke my pb ao5 and ao12 again, im the kind of person who dont get sub 1 at all, then this just happened wtf?

ao5
53.74
56.82
54.28
1:02.69
53.89
=55.00

ao12
1:00.68
59.87
57.07
57.43
53.74
56.82
54.28
1:02.69
53.89
1:22.56
55.47
55.61
=57.38


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2013)

3x3:

number of times: 136/136
best time: 7.08
worst time: 13.69

current avg5: 10.49 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 8.46 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 10.34 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 9.32 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 9.97 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 9.94 (σ = 0.87)

session avg: 10.03 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 10.04



Had a NL 7.28 in there too, which is PB I think:

(7.28) D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F U R' F' L' U' L2 R' U F2 

y' L' D' R' D'
U' L' U L y' L U L'
U L' U' L U' y L U L'
U' R U R'
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

8.24 tps (!!)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2013)

ZBLL-T alg found by hand: (r U r' R U R' U' R U R' U' r U' r')(F R U R' U' F')

I think this is a good accomplishment for me, as this case is awful (it's some diag T ZBLL case).

If anyone's interested: I saw that it was a diagonal swap ZBLL case, and I couldn't seem to find anything that decent with cube explorer, so I resorted to trying to find something decent by hand. I tried random 6 move diagswap LL algs to see if I could reach an easy second LL alg finish. And with enough trial and error, I succeeded. Then I tried the inverse alg because the inverse case is the same as the original case (except it's just been "rotated" 180 degrees), which happens to be better than the original alg I found.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 21, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> 3x3:
> 
> number of times: 136/136
> best time: 7.08
> ...



For a moment i thought this was square one


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 21, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> ZBLL-T alg found by hand: (r U r' R U R' U' R U R' U' r U' r')(F R U R' U' F')
> 
> I think this is a good accomplishment for me, as this case is awful (it's some diag T ZBLL case).
> 
> If anyone's interested: I saw that it was a diagonal swap ZBLL case, and I couldn't seem to find anything that decent with cube explorer, so I resorted to trying to find something decent by hand. I tried random 6 move diagswap LL algs to see if I could reach an easy second LL alg finish. And with enough trial and error, I succeeded. Then I tried the inverse alg because the inverse case is the same as the original case (except it's just been "rotated" 180 degrees), which happens to be better than the original alg I found.



Is there a good OH friendly COLL for this particular case? I use R' U R2 D alg and it is nt fast for me :/


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2013)

Not really no sorry :/, I would recommend either doing OLL,PLL, or just do the ZBLL alg for this COLL case. (That means you'll have to learn at most 11 more algorithms).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Is there a good OH friendly COLL for this particular case? I use R' U R2 D alg and it is nt fast for me :/



I use L' U2 L U' R' U L' U' R2 U' L U R' and I find it okay.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I use L' U2 L U' R' U L' U' R2 U' L U R' and I find it okay.



Too many R L transitions, I suck at it. :/ I just finished zblls for a bad COLL case, here I go again. Thanks anyway both of you


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 21, 2013)

Mini Shengshou 7x7
3:47.77 mo3
3:53.39 avg5
3:59.87 avg12

3:49.55, 4:02.61, 4:05.49, 4:14.18, 4:00.41, 4:12.69, 4:01.68, 4:03.01, 3:44.81, 3:46.35, 3:52.15, 4:04.72


----------



## Iggy (Jun 22, 2013)

Square-1 PB avg5 and avg12

number of times: 16/16
best time: 16.68
worst time: 52.91

current avg5: 29.32 (σ = 6.23)
best avg5: 23.83 (σ = 4.28)

current avg12: 26.96 (σ = 5.18)
best avg12: 25.57 (σ = 4.37)

session avg: 27.46 (σ = 6.04)
session mean: 28.38

The avg12 is PB by like 5 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 22, 2013)

Dayan Gem II
5:11.92 single


----------



## ottozing (Jun 22, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.800
worst time: 26.155

current avg5: 17.081 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 15.508 (σ = 1.95)

current avg12: 17.584 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 16.476 (σ = 1.43)

current avg50: 17.944 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 17.767 (σ = 2.08)

current avg100: 17.882 (σ = 2.05)
best avg100: 17.882 (σ = 2.05)

session avg: 17.882 (σ = 2.05)
session mean: 18.018


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 22, 2013)

*4x4x4 51.77 Average of 12:* 51.78, 48.42, 53.14, 50.17, 54.51, (58.70), 53.29, 53.64, (43.46), 53.11, 47.46, 52.14



Spoiler: Scrambles from 4+ Race Round 34 and rolled one from qqt:



2.	U' B' Fw2 F2 R D L2 Rw' R2 B2 U Fw2 Rw2 D2 B2 L' B Fw' F' Uw' Rw' B2 F' Rw U' Fw Rw2 R2 B L R Uw Rw R2 D R2 Uw L2 Rw Fw2	
3.	D2 R' U' L' D2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 L2 B' F' Uw' Fw' R Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 L B2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw D2 Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 R' U Rw2 D' Uw R Fw Uw2 L	
4.	L' F2 Rw R' D' B' Fw2 L Rw2 R2 Fw F D U' B2 D' U2 R2 B F2 D F D' Uw Fw D F2 Rw D' L2 R D L2 R' F2 D' B' F U' Fw'	
5.	Uw Fw2 R2 B U L2 F2 D2 F Uw' B2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw' U2 R' D Uw' U L' D' Uw2 U' F' Uw L2 Rw R' Uw2 Rw B' L2 Uw B L D' Uw' L' R'	
6.	D2 Uw' U B' Uw' L R2 U F2 U' F' Rw R2 U Fw' F' Uw2 U2 Fw Uw' U L Rw2 R2 B' F2 L2 Fw' Uw' U Fw2 Uw R D' F2 L' R2 Fw Rw Fw	
7.	L' D' L2 B Fw' D L2 R B Rw' R2 B' D' Rw F2 Uw' U' B2 Fw2 F Rw2 B' F Uw2 R D2 U R B' U' F Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Uw' U2 L' Rw2	
8.	Uw' R D2 Fw' F2 L' D Uw2 U L' B Fw Rw' Fw Uw' R' Uw2 Fw2 R' D2 L' B2 F' Rw2 F' L' R2 B D' Uw' Fw' D2 Fw2 F Rw' B F2 D Fw D'	
9.	D2 U L' Rw2 B' L Rw2 D' B L Fw U R' F' R U' L2 Fw Rw' R F L' U Rw D2 Rw' U' Rw' Fw F D R' D' B' Fw L' Fw' R2 B2 U2	
10.	L Rw' R2 F2 L' B2 U Rw Fw2 D' Uw' U' B Fw2 F2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' F D' L Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' Fw' U2 Fw' L2 R B' Uw2 L2 Rw'	
11.	B D' R2 Fw' Rw Fw F Rw Fw U' R' F2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 U L' Fw' L' Uw2 L Rw' U Fw R' F' Rw R B2 Rw' D2 Fw' F U B D2 F'	
12.	L' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw L Rw D B U' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 U Fw Rw D2 B2 F Uw Fw D' R2 D2 Rw2 U' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw' R D U2 F' U B' Uw B Rw'
13. 52.14 f D2 B u' r2 U2 R' B2 r F f' R' r2 L f' R2 D' U2 B' L' B2 U2 B U' f2 R r2 D B u R' u' f' R2 U' f' L F R' f'


Also in there is a 50.90 avg5


----------



## I77O (Jun 22, 2013)

First sub-4 minutes Megaminx solve (second solve of the day). And right after that 3:10.84. ) And first sub-4 average: 3:51.57
Getting faster (two days ago average 4:26.88).


----------



## Iggy (Jun 22, 2013)

12.66 Square-1 single O_O I just can't stop getting lol singles.

Also got a 22.68 avg5 and 25.56 avg12. Both PBs


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 22, 2013)

new PB 15.70 no skips easy cross+f2l+oll transition


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2013)

Success at first attempt at BLD!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

TDM said:


> Success at first attempt at BLD!



wrongthread

3.75 LSE avg100


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wrongthread


But it's an accomplishment!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

TDM said:


> But it's an accomplishment!



but its a brindforder accomplishmen't !


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 22, 2013)

Cyoubx actually watched one of my videos and commented. Omg. My life is complete. Now I need CBC.


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Cyoubx actually watched one of my videos and commented. Omg. My life is complete. Now I need CBC.



Eh, crazybadcuber is just rude.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 22, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Eh, crazybadcuber is just rude.



Agreed.


My accomplishment:

I just disliked 5 of crazybadcuber's videos in 18.91 seconds!

Can you beat that?


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> My accomplishment:
> ...



I probably can actually lol I have super fast Internet


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> My accomplishment:
> ...



nice, PB?


----------



## Bobo (Jun 22, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.05
worst time: 18.03

current avg5: 10.81 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 10.60 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 11.31 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 11.21 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 11.65 (σ = 1.13)
best avg50: 11.65 (σ = 1.13)

current avg100: 11.98 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 11.98 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 11.98 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 12.04


----------



## porkynator (Jun 22, 2013)

17.50 OH avg100
Yeah!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 22, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> My accomplishment:
> 
> I just disliked 5 of crazybadcuber's videos in 18.91 seconds!
> 
> Can you beat that?


Make a challenge thread, everyone should try such a fun event!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 22, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> My accomplishment:
> ...


8.086. Stackmat. Just open 5 vids in different tabs


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 22, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 8.086. Stackmat. Just open 5 vids in different tabs



I think that should be considered cheating. You should have to start form his channel page and use one tab only. Just what I think. But I have say this has got to be the best challenge ever made


----------



## Wassili (Jun 22, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 8.086. Stackmat. Just open 5 vids in different tabs



7.204 

edit: 9.19 without "cheating"


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 22, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> My accomplishment:
> ...



Nice, lets race to sub-15 avg12

...... Don't shoot me i'm jk...


----------



## porkynator (Jun 22, 2013)

What?
3x3, *Heise* Method: *22.02 avg12* and *19.78 avg5*


Spoiler



18.44, (37.22), (18.03), 27.31, 20.88, 20.79, 31.13, 24.28, 18.21, 18.04, 21.33, 19.81


Most of the solves had an easy F2L-1->L3C transition with two-pair approach


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 22, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Make a challenge thread, everyone should try such a fun event!


The last thing I need is another Infraction! 



porkynator said:


> What?
> 3x3, *Heise* Method: *22.02 avg12* and *19.78 avg5*
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please reconstruct one or two?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

omg foinally sub 8 average of 5 on 3x3sim

7.954, (9.003), 7.928, 7.984, (7.117) = 7.955


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nooooo  34.96 4x4 single with DOUBLE PARITY!! Reached OLL at 25

f' r2 L U' r F u' r' D' U L' r2 B' U B r R' f2 r2 D2 R2 u2 U f U' B L' U f' L' B2 f U u2 R2 f2 R2 U r2 f'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 22, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Can you please reconstruct one or two?


I don't have the scrambles anymore, so no... and I usually fail when trying to reconstruct non-BLD solves


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 22, 2013)

9.36, 7.35, 9.86, 8.56, 8.70, 8.57, 9.47, 8.24, 10.25, 8.75, 8.45, 9.25= 8.92. With a brand new Fangcun. I have a feeling it will be my main.


----------



## Rnewms (Jun 22, 2013)

5x5

2:49.14, 2:37.60, (2:33.76), (3:02.81), 2:41.89 = 2:42.75

Single PB three times and Average PB by ~30 seconds.


----------



## Julian (Jun 22, 2013)

Pyra PBs again! 

3.83 ao5, 4.42 ao12, and *4.93 ao100!*


Spoiler



1. 5.03 U' L R' U' B' R' U L' B l b' u' 
2. 3.58 L U' L' U' R B U B' b 
3. 6.22 R U R' B' U' R U' L' B' l' r 
4. 4.68 U' L' R' B' U B' L' U' r b u' 
5. 3.97 R' U R' L' U' L B U l' u' 
6. 5.53 U B R U' B' R' L U B l' r b 
7. 4.77 U B L' U' R B U L l' b' u' 
8. 4.61 U L R B' L' B' U B' r b' u' 
9. (2.78) R U L' R' U B U L' B b 
10. 5.71 U' L B' L U' L B' U' l b' u 
11. 6.40 U' R' L' R' U L' R B l r' b' 
12. 4.65 U' R B U B U B' R l b 
13. 3.46 U L B L' U' B' L B' l b' u' 
14. 4.88 U' R U' B L' B U L' r' b' u 
15. 4.44 R' L R B U' L' U' L' l b u 
16. 6.66 U' R L R B R' L' U l' 
17. 5.71 L R U B L' B R' U' l r' b u 
18. 5.50 U' L' U' B U R' L' B' r' b' u' 
19. 6.31 R' L' R' B U' L B L b' 
20. 3.08 B U R U' R' B U L 
21. (8.16+) U L R U L B' U L' R b' u' 
22. 4.75 U' B' U B' R B' U' L' u 
23. 5.33 U R B R U B' U R' L r u 
24. 4.65 U R U B' R' L R' L r b' u' 
25. 5.93 U' L B' R L' B U' B' l' b' u 
26. 3.66 L' U' R U' B R B' U l' r' 
27. 5.86 U L' R B' L U R' L l' b 
28. 4.96 R B R L' B R' L' B r' b 
29. (2.58) U L' U L R B U' B' l r' b u 
30. 5.81+ U' L' R B L' U L R l' r b u 
31. (8.44+) U B' R U L' B U' R l' b' u' 
*32. 6.25 U' L R B U L R' B' l r b' 
33. 3.96 L' B U B' L' R B U' r u 
34. 3.63 L R U R' B U' R' B l' r 
35. 3.91 L B' R L B' R' U L B' r' b 
36. (3.08) L' B' U R L B' U' R r'* 
37. 5.47 U R' B R L B R B r u' 
38. 6.18+ B L U R B' U' B R r b' u 
39. 4.65 U' B' R' U B R U B r' b 
40. 5.91 L' B L' R' L' R' L' U l r b' 
41. 5.68 R U L' B R L R' L l r u' 
*42. 4.30 U L' B R' B U R B' U' l' u 
43. 3.21 R U R' U R L' R L l' r' b' u' 
44. 4.02 U' B U' R L' B L U' l b' u' 
45. 6.58 B L' U' B R' L R U' r' b 
46. 4.66 B U' L R U' R B U r b u 
47. 3.22 U R L B R' U R' L' B' l r u' 
48. 5.02 R' L' B R' B L U' B l' u 
49. 5.30 U' R' L U R L' U R B r 
50. 4.84 U L U' L' B' R' B' U' l 
51. 5.75 U' B' U' R' L B' U L r u' 
52. 3.83 U B U B' R' U' R' L r b 
53. (2.63) U L U R' B' R' L U B' l r'* 
54. 6.06 U R L B' L U B' L' B l r' 
55. 4.97 U B L B L R' L' U' l r u 
56. (3.05) L' R' B' U' B' L R B' l b 
57. 4.83 U B' L B L' R B' R l r' b' u' 
58. (8.65) B U B U' R B L B' l' r' b' 
59. 5.08 U R U' L R' B R B l r b u' 
60. 5.63 R U' B U L' B L' R' l' r' b' u 
61. 4.53 L B' U' R B' L' B L' l' b u' 
62. 4.28 L R' U' R' U L B R' r' b u 
63. 4.44 U' L' U' R L R' B R l r' u 
64. 5.06 B L' U' R' B U' B U r' 
65. 5.68 U' R' L B' L R U' R l' b' u' 
66. 4.90 U L' B R U R' B' U B l b u 
67. 4.91 R B' L U' B' L U B' l' r' b u 
68. 5.02 L R' U L' R U' L R' L' l b u 
69. 6.00 L R U' B' U' B' R' U' r' b u 
70. 3.83 L R' U' L B L' R L' r' b u' 
71. 3.38 U' R L U' L B R' U b' u' 
72. 4.43 U L U L U L' B L' l' b 
73. 5.19 U L U' R' B' R' U' L' l r' u 
74. 4.81 U' R' L' U R L B R B' l' r' b' u' 
75. 3.31 U' L R' L' R' U' R U' l' r' 
76. 3.25 L R U' R' U R' B' R r u' 
77. 7.08 R U L' U' B R' L' R U l' r b u' 
78. 3.94 U' R L U R' U B R' B' 
79. 4.72 U R U L R' B R' B l r 
80. 5.44 U L' U L' R L' U L U l' b' u' 
81. 5.30 U' R' U B R' L' B' L' B' r b 
82. 4.63 L R B' U' B L' U' R l r b' 
83. 4.58 U B' L B' L R U' B b u 
84. 5.18 R U' R L B U R' B' r' b u 
85. 4.02 L R' L B' R' L' B U' r' b' 
86. 6.71 R' L U B' U B' U B R r' b u' 
87. 6.28 U' B U L' R B R' L' l' r' b' u' 
88. (7.44) U R L' B R' L' B' R B' r b' u 
89. 6.16 U B' L R U' R' B' U R 
90. 5.94 U L' R' B L' R L U b' 
91. 4.18 U' B U L B U B' R l' r' 
92. 4.80 L R' B R' U R' U L' l' b' 
93. (7.50+) L U' B' R U' R U' B r u 
94. 5.28 U L U R' L' R B L U' u' 
95. 3.65 U L R U B' R' L' B u' 
96. 5.34 R L B L R' L U' R' l' r b' u' 
97. 4.21 U' L' R' B' L' B' U' B R r' b 
98. 6.08 U L' U B' L B' U L B l b 
99. 4.38 U L B U' L' U' R L' l' r u' 
100. 3.68 B' U B U R' B U' R' r' b'


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 23, 2013)

1:32.05 Team BLD with Drew on twisttheweb xD
Basically type in the moves on the chat box and the other person does the moves without looking at the cube


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 23, 2013)

Average of 5: 39.77
1. (37.42) Uw B Uw' Rw Uw2 R F Rw' U2 D2 B Fw' L' Fw D L D' L' B R' L' U Uw Fw2 L2 Uw R' Uw' L' Uw2 D' L' D B' R' B U' R F' R 
2. (53.79) R2 Rw L Uw F2 Uw' F' Rw' F Rw2 L2 Uw2 Fw R Rw2 B D U2 B Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 L2 F' U' Fw D2 Uw2 R' D2 Uw' B' Rw R' D2 F U 
3. 39.84 U2 Fw2 B U D2 L Fw2 Rw Uw2 L' U' Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 L2 U2 D Rw D' F2 Fw2 D R' Rw U2 R' L D L2 D' F L' F Uw D Rw' U' Fw' 
4. 38.60 R' U Uw L2 Fw' L2 Rw U' F2 B2 L2 Uw2 D2 L2 Fw' R2 Rw L2 Uw2 R F Rw' D' F' U2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 L Rw' D Fw L F2 Fw2 B2 D L2 R 
5. 40.86 L2 F2 Fw Rw Uw2 D Rw' B L F' Fw L Fw' D' B D2 U F' Fw2 R2 Fw Uw' F' Uw Rw B' U B2 L2 Fw B2 D' F' D2 Uw B' U' F' Rw B


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2013)

16.44 ao12 and 15.24 ao5 on ttw. I'll count these as PB


----------



## Riley (Jun 23, 2013)

OH is fun.  Just did an average of 17 after a bunch of BLD and broke my PB averages of 5 and 12.

17.46, 17.53, 21.14, (15.23), 20.48, 20.54, (23.68), 18.47, 20.96, 20.37, 17.21, 16.86 = 19.10 of 12, first 5 solves make a 17.56 average of 5.

Also from yesterday I think: 21.70 avg100. I think/hope my next one will be sub-20.

Edit 2 hours later: 13.27 single!!!! PLL skip. Can't find solution, but I know the scramble is correct.

L F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 F' L2 D' L' R B U L2 F' R'


----------



## Emily Wang (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally sub-9, I got like 4 or 5 sub-9.1 averages today betore this.
Also the 9.45 scramble was really easy

Average of 12: 8.96


Spoiler



1. 8.61 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 L B' U L U R' D B L' U' F2 
2. 8.84 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B' R' U' L' F' R D R' U' 
3. (11.92) F2 U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 U2 R' B2 U' R' D L B2 R F' R' 
4. 8.73 B U2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 D2 L2 F' R B U2 R2 B F2 U' B' F' U 
5. 9.47 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B' R U' F L' R' U' B2 L' F' 
6. (7.83) B2 D2 R2 F' U R2 L F2 U R D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 
7. 7.89 R2 D L F' R L' B R B2 U L B2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 L 
8. 10.63 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L D B R2 B2 L' R2 F' L D 
9. 8.91 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 U2 R' F L2 U F' L' B R2 D R' 
10. 9.45 F2 L F U' D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 
11. 8.85 D2 R2 D F' L2 B D2 R' D R L2 U2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 
12. 8.20 B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' R' F' D R' F2 L F' L' R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2013)

10.885 tps on a 3x3 sim solve (6.523, 71 moves)


----------



## Username (Jun 23, 2013)

9.00 3x3 single (not PB)

PLL skip

U2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B U' B L' F U R2 D' R D F' 

Can't remember my cross lol, I have 2 possibilities
y' L D2 B U' R' F
y' L D2 U' R' F B

OLL was R' U' R' F R F' U R

E: Another sub 10: 9.98 Full step


----------



## conn9 (Jun 23, 2013)

9.53 PLL skip! Foinally beats my 9.91 LL skip I got 1.5 years ago.



Spoiler



D2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 U B' F D' L' R' B2 L2 F' L 

x2 y R' F B' D
R U2 R'
y R U R' U2 L U' L'
I forgot what I did from here, working on it.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 23, 2013)

43.43, 52.11, 46.68, 41.88, 40.47 => 44.00 avg5 (somewhat easy stars + good lookahead + nice PLLs=PB)


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Odder said:


> 43.43, 52.11, 46.68, 41.88, 40.47 => 44.00 avg5 (somewhat easy stars + good lookahead + nice PLLs=PB)



Wat
UWR


----------



## Carrot (Jun 23, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Wat
> UWR



I actually didn't notice that


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2013)

Odder said:


> 43.43, 52.11, 46.68, 41.88, 40.47 => 44.00 avg5 (somewhat easy stars + good lookahead + nice PLLs=PB)



OMG congrats!! You're first ever non-pyra UWR.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2013)

3:09.84 oh pll time attack. My hand hurts. All were same alg except h and z perms.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2013)

58.48
Pll time attack 
58.48/21=2.78 sec/alg
Not bad. Still some lock ups. Could improve a lot.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 23, 2013)

finally made it to http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#sum_ranks_345


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> Finally sub-9, I got like 4 or 5 sub-9.1 averages today betore this.
> Also the 9.45 scramble was really easy
> 
> Average of 12: 8.96


Nice!



> 10. 9.45 F2 L F U' D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2


x' z U' R F
U2 y' R' U R
L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U y' R' U' R U R' U' R
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2013)

10.30 Ocll time attack
5.728 tps. Nice.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 23, 2013)

Avg100: 15.95 
PB and first sub-16

Also avg5 PB: 14.14
And avg12 PB:14.58



Spoiler



1. 15.61s L U' R2 B' D R' U2 R' U B2 D2 L2 U' F U' F' L F L F R2 U2 L' B U 
2. 15.05s F2 U2 B2 U2 F R D L' F' L D2 R2 B L' U2 B2 L B R B' D' R U2 L2 U2 
3. 17.24s L2 U R2 B2 D R D2 L D' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D R2 F' D' B2 U' R2 D 
4. 14.80s U' B2 U2 R F U2 R2 B L B R U' B2 U2 B' L2 D' R B2 L2 U' F L2 U' R2 
5. 13.40s F2 D' L D' B L F2 U F2 U' F D' L2 D' L2 F' L' B' R' B' L' B U2 L' F2 
6. 16.28s D' R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F D' B2 L2 D R B' R' F2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 U R D 
7. 15.16s L' B D2 R F2 R2 U' F' D R' U2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 D R' B' D2 F' U' B L2 D 
8. 15.66s F2 R2 D' R F' L U B2 L' B2 D' R D F2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' B U2 F2 D' B' U2 
9. 16.19s L U F R F' R B2 D' R U2 F R' B2 L B2 R' U' L' U' R U' B L' B2 L2 
10. 21.52s F' L2 U R F' L F L' U F' U' B' U' L2 U' R2 D2 R F2 R U R' B2 L2 B' 
11. 16.34s R2 D B L' F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L U' B2 U2 B R' D L2 B' L2 B' L' B2 L2 U2 F' 
12. 15.82s F' D L F2 U2 R' F D L' D R' B2 U R D R B' D' L' D' L' U B D' R2 
13. 15.18s R U R B' R' D' L2 F L D' F2 U' L' F' U2 R2 D F R' D F R B L F2 
14. 16.19s D' L2 F' D2 F' U L D' L2 B' D R' F' L' D B2 U' B U B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 
15. 13.26s L U' R2 B2 L' F' U2 L2 U2 R D2 B U' F2 R' F' L2 U F' L' D F' D2 R2 B2 
16. 17.24s R' U B' U2 F R D2 R' B' U' R U' L2 D' R2 U' B' D' F2 L F R' F D' B 
17. 17.20s D L U' F' D2 F' L D2 R2 D' F2 R B' D B L B R U2 R D L U2 B2 L 
18. 16.99s F' D B' U' B' L' D2 F R' D' B2 U' L U B U' B' R F' R' F D L' F' U' 
19. 16.87s U' B2 L D B' U2 F2 D2 F R2 B' R' B' R2 D F D2 F2 D R2 D' R' B R B 
20. 13.31s B2 L2 F2 R2 B' R B2 U' L D2 F2 U' B' D2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L' F' R2 D' B L 
21. 14.44s F U B' L' U' F' R2 D2 F2 D' B R2 D B D' R' F2 U' L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 
22. 15.39s L U B R U' R' B2 R' B U' B2 R2 D' L' D2 R' U' B U2 F' U' F' D' R2 U' 
23. 17.16s F2 L2 U R U R2 B' R F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 D L' U2 B D F L D2 
24. 12.90s B L2 D2 R2 D L D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L D B2 R U' B' D' R2 F U L D' B 
25. 14.85s B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 F D' F' L' U2 R2 F2 D2 R U L' U' R F2 L2 D2 R B L2 
26. 16.48s D2 R2 U2 B' U L' D' F2 L2 U B2 U2 L F U' L2 B R U2 F U2 R' B D R2 
27. 16.11s L' F D' R U2 F2 D2 B2 R B R' D2 B2 U' B U2 L2 D' R D2 F U B D2 R2 
28. 15.36s B2 D2 B2 L U L U' R' U2 R2 B D B2 D' R' U F R2 D F' U2 B' D2 F' R' 
29. 15.21s L2 D2 B2 D B U' L F R U' R2 B D' R' D2 F2 D' F D F2 D2 R' U2 B R 
30. 15.43s F D' F2 D B2 R2 U' L' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B R' F' D B D2 F' R2 U' L' 
31. 16.45s B' U' R' F' L D R' B2 L D' F' U' L D2 R D R B2 L' U2 B R F' U' L 
32. 16.35s L' F R' F' R' B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U' L' U' B' R' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F L' U' 
33. 16.16s L D2 R D R2 U2 R2 U L2 F D' L U L' B L2 F2 R F2 L' D F U B2 D2 
34. 16.91s U' L' D2 L F D' B2 R2 F' D L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L' U R' F2 U R B2 L' B2 D2 
35. 16.66s D B' U R F' U2 F U2 R D R B' L' D L' B2 R D R2 B' D B' R U' L' 
36. 15.00s U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B R' U2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 D L U' B R2 
37. 13.73s U R2 D R U2 F2 L2 D B' U2 F2 D' L2 U2 R F' U' L B2 U R2 D' F L U 
38. 19.12s F D2 L B R B2 D R U2 R' D' R2 F L' F U F' D2 R D F' R F2 R' U 
39. 14.01s R' B D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L U B2 U2 B U R2 D' F' L' B' R' B' U' F L' B' 
40. 14.79s U2 R D B2 U' B' U' F' U L D2 R2 B' U R' U' B' D B R2 F R2 D' F2 D2 
41. 18.71s D B R2 D L U F2 R' D2 R' F D L' U R D L2 B2 U2 F L U2 F U R2 
42. 17.65s U R2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' U L' B' D' L B D2 B2 U2 F R F' 
43. 15.80s R' U2 R' U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' U L U F2 R2 B' L F2 D2 R B D L D2 B 
44. 18.97s U' R' U' B' R2 B' U L' B D B D2 R U F' U B L' F' R F R2 D2 F2 L' 
45. 15.49s R' B' U F L B U L B R2 D B2 L' U' B R U' F' R2 B' U F' L' F' R 
46. 18.33s R' U R F2 U F D' L B D' B' U R' F' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' U B' L B' L D' 
47. 19.07s L' U' L2 B2 D R D2 B2 D2 F D' F' L2 D2 F' D2 R' U2 R2 F' U' B' D' F' R2 
48. 16.29s F U2 B D2 F2 D' R2 B' R B D L2 D2 L2 U R2 D2 R F D2 L' F2 D' F' D 
49. 16.74s B' L' B' R' D2 L' D2 L' B' D2 B' U' B' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U L' D' B R D' 
50. 14.62s F2 R2 F L' B2 D2 B U B' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B D2 F' L2 
51. 16.01s L2 F' U' F2 R' U B2 L2 F L2 D F R2 D R B R' D2 R2 F D2 R D2 L D' 
52. 15.36s R2 U2 L F' L D2 R2 D L2 D' F' D R D2 B2 D' F' R2 B D F2 L2 F2 R F2 
53. 14.06s B' L U2 L2 D2 B' U' L B' U L2 D' L' F2 L2 D' B D L2 U R2 U B' L F' 
54. 14.22s B U B' L' D2 F' U2 R' D L' F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 D L' D2 F2 L F2 R2 F' 
55. 15.79s D2 L2 D' R' D F2 R' F2 L2 F R' B2 D2 F2 D2 B' U F R2 F D L D F2 R2 
56. 12.76s D' F' L U L' D' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L U' B' R' B U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L' D' L2 U 
57. 14.84s D2 F2 L F R2 B L2 U2 F' R' B R D R' F2 U2 B' R U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L' U' 
58. 15.23s L2 U L2 D2 F' L' D' F' R' F' L2 B2 L2 D2 R F D' F' D2 R D B' D2 B' D2 
59. 14.23s R' F' D2 F R' U2 L F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R' F' L' U L F U' F' R2 D B D2 
60. 15.15s D B' U' B' L' B2 D2 R2 D' L' D F R D' L2 U' F2 L D R' B2 R2 D F U 
61. 12.88s F' U2 L2 D B D' R U2 L2 D2 B' R' F' D' B' R2 D F' D' F' R' B2 D' R' U2 
62. 15.42s B' D2 L' U L2 F2 L U R2 U' R2 F' D' L' U2 R' B D R U' L U2 R' B2 R2 
63. 15.06s D' L' B' U' R2 B' L2 F L B R2 U2 F2 U' F L D L2 D' F D' B L B' R' 
64. 16.07s B2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' L' U2 B2 R' B R' U B D B2 D2 B L' F R' 
65. 15.94s F2 L2 D B' R' F L B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B D L D L' D2 R2 U' R' B R' F' 
66. 15.73s L' U F2 R D L' B2 L B' U R' D2 R2 F2 L' F U B' L2 U' R' D L D' L2 
67. 16.14s F R' B L2 D B U R2 B2 R F L F2 U F' L' D' L' U B2 D2 L' U' F2 U 
68. 15.60s F' U F' L' F2 U F' D2 F2 U' R2 D' F' L2 F2 U' R' U' L2 B2 U L B D2 L2 
69. 14.73s D' B' L D' L U R2 B2 L2 D F U' R' D B L2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 D B2 U L 
70. 16.58s R F' D F L F2 U R B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R' B R2 D B' U R F' U2 B L' 
71. 18.35s U' L' F2 L B R2 F2 D2 F' L B R D' L B' L' B2 L F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 
72. 18.57s B D2 L2 F2 D2 B R D L B2 L2 B' U2 F' D' L2 D2 L' D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L B2 
73. 14.84s R2 D' F' R B2 D R2 U2 R' U' F' R F' D R U2 B U2 L2 B R' U' L2 F2 L2 
74. 15.77s L' U B2 L' D B2 L D' F' U F L' U' R' U2 R2 B2 L' B' U B L D2 L B2 
75. 14.48s R2 U2 R2 D' L' D R' B2 U' R B' D' L D2 F D2 R' D' F' U' L' F D B' D' 
76. 18.21s B2 L' B2 R2 U B2 L' B2 R' D B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' U F2 U L B U2 F2 D B 
77. 15.53s D2 L' D' B' D' L F R' B U' L' U' B2 L2 B' D' B' L' D F2 U R B2 D' F 
78. 17.00s D F' U R' U' F U L2 F U' R' F2 L' D' F R' B R' D F' U' B' D' B2 D' 
79. 16.56s B2 L B2 U' R2 F L B D' F R' B R' U R2 U L2 B R' D' R' U' F' U2 R' 
80. 16.08s R B R2 B2 R U' R F U2 B2 R F2 L F' U R' D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 
81. 16.67s F L2 U' B' R' U2 R2 F' U' F R' U' L' D2 F' L D' B2 L' B' D2 B' R' D2 L2 
82. 17.49s F' D' L D B2 D' F' U2 L' B2 R2 D L2 B L2 D' R' F U' B R2 F U' B L2 
83. 14.87s B U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 D2 F L U L D' B2 L' D2 R2 U F' D B R2 U R F' 
84. 13.63s B' L2 F U F R B2 L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F R B' R2 U2 L F' L U B L' D2 B2 
85. 15.31s R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R D' R' U L D R B2 D2 F L' B2 D' F' L D' L' B 
86. 16.95s B D' R B D L F U L D R2 D2 B' U2 R B U B' R F D' R2 U2 R2 B' 
87. 15.68s R2 D' B2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 B R' F2 L2 U' R' B2 U2 B R F2 R B L' F 
88. 19.88s F2 U2 R' U2 F R2 D B' L U2 B2 U R F U' R' D2 R2 D L' D2 F U L2 U2 
89. 14.82s R' F R F' D' R' D F2 D2 B2 U L2 U B D' B' U2 B R B2 R2 D2 F R2 D' 
90. 16.31s B R2 U F2 R B2 R2 B L2 U' L2 F' D F L F U' B R' F L' U' L B U' 
91. 18.54s R' F' U R' B2 U R D' F2 L' F2 R2 U' R2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 R' B R' B 
92. 17.98s D' R2 B2 U' F R D2 F2 L' B L2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L B' R2 D2 B L' U B2 D 
93. 16.99s F2 U2 R' D' R' B2 D B D' F2 L B R U' F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' L' B2 L2 F' R 
94. 15.82s F L D L' F' R2 B' D2 R' D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L' F' R F2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 
95. 17.70s L' U2 B2 D2 B' D F2 D' F2 D2 F' R' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F D2 R2 D L2 D' L' 
96. 14.48s L2 U2 L' B' L2 U F' R2 D' F L F L2 B' D' R' D2 R' F2 L2 B U' F2 U F2 
97. 18.72s B2 R2 U F' L' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' D' L D' R' F' L' F U R2 B2 L' B2 U R 
98. 13.48s B R2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' B2 D2 R U F2 R F' U F' R' F R2 F2 U' R2 F2 
99. 15.89s B D F' L' D2 R2 F2 D L B U F2 R2 B2 L2 D L D2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' B' U' 
100. 15.83s B' U' L U L B2 R' F D' F' D F L' F U F R' B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R D'


----------



## qqwref (Jun 23, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> Also the 9.45 scramble was really easy


I got a 7.08  Can't figure out the reconstruction, but I know I did a keyhole insert of the YRB corner and ended up with a PLL skip.

And awesome sub9 average!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 23, 2013)

Iggy said:


> OMG congrats!! You're first ever non-pyra UWR.



I think I've had 15-puzzle UWRs before...


----------



## TDM (Jun 23, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I got a 7.08  Can't figure out the reconstruction, but I know I did a keyhole insert of the YRB corner and ended up with a PLL skip.


F2 L F U' D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2

x' z 
U' R F // X-Cross
U y R' U2 R // F2L-2
D2 U R U R' D2 // F2L-3
y U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-4
U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL
U' // PLL


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Odder said:


> I think I've had 15-puzzle UWRs before...



I think you have 15 puzzle uwrs


----------



## qqwref (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice try, TDM, but no, I did cross on yellow (D) and had OLL 9 or 10.


----------



## crazycubes (Jun 23, 2013)

Sub 1 min is my accomplishment so far. I have been speedcubing for around 2-3 weeks. I know my accomplishment is not much. I am looking forward for greater accomplishments like sub 30 or sub 20


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Square-1
Jun 23, 2013 12:55:23 PM - 1:05:06 PM

Mean: 14.74
Average: 14.74
Best time: 10.26
Median: 14.66
Worst time: 19.17
Standard deviation: 2.22

Best average of 5: 12.92
11-15 - 12.15 (14.92) (10.26) 12.96 13.66

Best average of 12: 14.67
5-16 - 14.40 16.71 16.03 17.29 13.22 (17.37) 12.15 14.92 (10.26) 12.96 13.66 15.38

1. 19.17 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (4,0) / (-4,2)
2. 13.10 (1,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,1)
3. 13.28 (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2)
4. 15.94 (-2,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,6) / (6,0)
5. 14.40 (-2,3) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)
6. 16.71 (1,6) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,0) /
7. 16.03 (1,0) / (2,2) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (-4,-3)
8. 17.29 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-3)
9. 13.22 (0,2) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (2,-1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,4)
10. 17.37 (0,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (-2,4) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,2) / (6,0)
11. 12.15 (3,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (-1,4) / (0,6)
12. 14.92 (1,3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (-1,4) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
13. 10.26 (-2,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0)
14. 12.96 (6,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (0,1) / (3,-4)
15. 13.66 (0,-4) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,2) / (1,0)
16. 15.38 (1,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,-2)

I started cubing again and got a 12.xx average of 5 yay.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2013)

3x3 sim

F R U R' U' F' in 0.12

50tps

lel


----------



## KongShou (Jun 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 3x3 sim
> 
> F R U R' U' F' in 0.12
> 
> ...



Practice real cube


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Practice real cube



my cubes such though

0.104 57.692tps


----------



## KongShou (Jun 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> my cubes such though
> 
> 0.104 57.692tps



Get a Rubik's brand speedcube then

Not really turn per second, keystroke per second maybe? kps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Get a Rubik's brand speedcube then
> 
> Not really turn per second, keystroke per second maybe? kps



whatever. qtps. its the same for fruruf anyway because no haffturns

0.089 67.416tps yae sub 0.1

edit: 0.075 fruruf = 80tps lelelelelele

on wideoeo wif keyboard cam too wol


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 23, 2013)

7x7 is more fun when each solve doesn't take forever

4:05.49, (4:18.42), *3:51.48, 3:57.50, (3:42.86)* = 3:58.16 avg5

*3:50.61 mo3*


----------



## KongShou (Jun 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> whatever. qtps. its the same for fruruf anyway because no haffturns
> 
> 0.089 67.416tps yae sub 0.1
> 
> ...



Whoere ist de wideoeo?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Whoere ist de wideoeo?



hear


----------



## KongShou (Jun 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> hear



Fanks


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Fanks



ok i lied


----------



## Carrot (Jun 23, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> I think you have 15 puzzle uwrs



Do you remember my PBs? and I still never figured if you solve IRL 15 puzzles or computer 15 puzzles?

EDIT: best avg12: 9.85 (σ = 1.51) 9.00, 9.11, 8.80, 11.91, (12.98), 12.56, (6.30), 9.74, 11.02, 8.31, 9.92, 8.16 (that's the fastest avg12 I can find that I posted on this forum for 15 puzzle... I'm pretty sure I have done faster, I checked this thread from page 2388 to 2512 so around 1500 posts)


----------



## Wassili (Jun 23, 2013)

OH 23.16 NL PB, now need to get an average like that.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Odder said:


> Do you remember my PBs? and I still never figured if you solve IRL 15 puzzles or computer 15 puzzles?
> 
> EDIT: best avg12: 9.85 (σ = 1.51) 9.00, 9.11, 8.80, 11.91, (12.98), 12.56, (6.30), 9.74, 11.02, 8.31, 9.92, 8.16 (that's the fastest avg12 I can find that I posted on this forum for 15 puzzle... I'm pretty sure I have done faster, I checked this thread from page 2388 to 2512 so around 1500 posts)



i think you had like a 9.1x average, i usually only do sim


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2013)

31 move fmc! This weeks scramble fmc.mustcube.net Used an insertion that cancelled two moves. Couldn't find a second insertion so just did comm at the end. Best without using insertion finder.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ok i lied



OK NEVER MIND MY STUPID SIM WAS BROKEN AND IT WASNT STARTING THE TIMER UNTIL THE SECOND MOVE SO NOW I HAF TO GO SUB1 EVERY PLL AGAIN ****


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2013)

First sub-14 OH avg12 in a while:

11.45, 16.87, (11.43), 11.43, 14.68, 12.91, 12.68, 15.85, (19.07), 13.31, 11.98, 15.49 = 13.67

Also (11.43), 11.43, 14.68, 12.91, 12.68 = 12.34 tied for PB


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2013)

So I tried a mini 7x7x7 today for the first time: First time was 4:02 with standard reduction. Then I decided to try Yau out on it and got 4:40, 3:49, 4:2x, 3:5x lol...

3:49 is only <5 seconds away from my single PB.

I think the method has potential, since preserving the partial cross is now less of a nuisance


----------



## Julian (Jun 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Average of 5: 3.76



1. (2.83) L U B R B R' B U' l' r 
2. 4.56 U L' R' L B R' B L l b' u 
3. (5.11) U R L' B' R B' U' R l u' 
4. 3.68 U' L' U B' U B' L' R' l u 
5. 3.05 L R' L' R B' L B' R l' r b' u





Spoiler: Average of 12: 4.39



1. 4.78 U' R' U' B U' R' U' R l' b 
2. 4.44 B U R U L B U L' l' r' u 
3. (11.66) B L U R' B L B R l b' 
4. 4.40 R L B U' L B R' L b' 
5. 4.91 R' L U L R' L R B u 
6. 4.03 R U' R B L' U L' U r b' 
7. (1.71) U' L B' L B L U R' r' b' u' 
8. 4.68 R' L' R' U' L' R L U' l' r' b u' 
9. 4.59 U B' R' L' U L' B L' l b' u 
10. 3.83 U' L U' R B' U B U l r' u' 
11. 3.72 U L U' R' U L' U' B L' r b 
12. 4.55 U' B' L B' U B' L R' B r' u'

no counting sup-5s [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## qqwref (Jun 24, 2013)

Dayan Gem II - 4:13.91 single


----------



## Iggy (Jun 24, 2013)

1. 7.36 (1,6) / (-4,2) / (-3,-2) / (6,6) / (6,-5) / (3,-1) / (6,6) / (3,-1) / (4,4) / (5,0) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (0,-1)

wtf
I'm definitely not counting this as PB


----------



## Carrot (Jun 24, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> i think you had like a 9.1x average, i usually only do sim



yaya, me too I remember something aroun 8-9 ish 

sim is for nooobs  real ones are for prås


----------



## Iggy (Jun 24, 2013)

Square-1

22.60 PB avg5
24.10 PB avg12


----------



## Maskow (Jun 24, 2013)

*3x3 OH*, first sub20! 
avg of 12: 19.98

Time List:
1. 18.59 F2 L' R' B F' U2 R D R F R F R2 L F B' D U L' U2 L D R' B L 
2. 21.87 R' B' U2 F L' F' U2 F2 B' D' L2 U2 L F2 D2 L' U' D2 R2 L U' R' B D' U2 
3. (15.08) L' R' F2 U' F2 B' L U B2 D' U' F' U2 R2 D L' B' L' B D R D B2 D B 
4. 18.35 R' U2 L2 U F B2 L' R' U' L' R' U2 D F L R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' F' D2 L D2 
5. 21.36 F R F' U L' B R2 U2 L R2 B2 D' L D' F2 D' L' D' F2 U2 L B' D2 F2 R2 
6. 20.42 R L B' F' U2 L' U L2 U F L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B U2 D F' L B2 R2 U R U 
7. 22.76 R2 D L' B L' F2 U2 F2 L' R' B' L' R F2 R' D R2 D2 R' B2 F' U F' L B' 
8. 20.97 R U' D F' D R' B' R' U2 D F2 L R2 F D2 L2 F' B L2 D2 U' L U2 B2 D2 
9. (23.86) F2 R' D2 R2 F' B L U2 R F D2 F' U' R' B' D L' B2 L F2 L2 B F2 U R 
10. 17.10 F U L2 R2 B' D B' R B D B R2 L2 F L D B U L2 D' F R L B' U' 
11. 19.36 D2 B U2 D F' R D2 R U2 F' L F' B' R' F2 U R' D2 B' L' D F' B' D' R' 
12. 19.02 L2 U2 F' B2 L' D2 F' R L D' L2 R U2 R2 L' U' L2 U B R2 L F2 D' U L2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2013)

First ever legit sub 2 ao12. I can safely count this as PB because it isn't lolttw

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.148
worst time: 3.305

current avg5: 1.939 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 1.851 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 1.945 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 1.945 (σ = 0.35)

session avg: 1.945 (σ = 0.35)
session mean: 1.992


----------



## Julian (Jun 24, 2013)

What's lol about ttw? Not random state?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2013)

Too many lolscrambles. I've gotten a counting sub 1 in an ao5 at least 3 times.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Odder said:


> yaya, me too I remember something aroun 8-9 ish
> 
> sim is for nooobs  real ones are for prås



but my 15 puzzle sucks, send me one of your 200


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2013)

*Square-1:* 

32.16 PB avg5
34.97 PB avg12

edit:

30.15 avg5 and 32.15 avg12


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 24, 2013)

41.93 Megaminx single PB

Second sub-WR


----------



## Bobo (Jun 24, 2013)

Good ottozing 

Ao5 : 10.09
Ao5 : 10.09
1. 9.88 R2 U2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 B' D L U F R2 U' L' D U' L' 
2. 10.62 R' D2 U2 R U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R' D' L U' F L' D' R2 U' F2 L2 
3. (13.81) F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' B2 U F' D' B F U2 
4. (8.88) L2 F2 D2 L F2 R U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U F R2 F' D' L' U2 R F' L' 
5. 9.76 B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U' L U' F' D' L R' D L'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 24, 2013)

Heise 3x3: sub20 avg5 and sub15 single on video. I will upload the average tomorrow, but for the single you have to wait until I find out how to do some basic video editing (maybe tomorrow as well).


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 24, 2013)

clock

14.04, 20.45, 16.49, 14.22, 16.26, 13.81, 13.82, 12.02, 16.66, 11.20, 14.60, 12.05, 14.58, 11.68, 13.16

best avg5: 12.77 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 13.62 (σ = 1.43)


----------



## qqwref (Jun 24, 2013)

2x2x2 - 13x13x13 relay (biggest relay UWR?)

76:53.677, 17243 moves at 3.74 moves/sec


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 24, 2013)

Finally beat my 4x4 pb again after too many 45.10s
133. 43.39 r D2 R' F' U2 R' U2 u' D2 F f D' r' u L F L' U2 u2 f R' r f' R F2 r2 D' R' L' U2 D B L' R r f2 B U F2 U


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2013)

yae sub ER avg5 on 3x3 sim

Best average of 5: (6.458), 8.375, 7.753, 6.672, (9.240) = 7.600


----------



## Renslay (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my...!

I did some CFOP solvings, my average is around 23.xy. Sub-20 singles are quite rare. But today I did a *15.52* single!
With lots of y moves and cross on top! :tu

Quite easy scramble I think...
U2 D2 B U' B F R L' F2 B2 U B R B' F2 D' L' D R2 F R D B' L' U2



Spoiler: Solution



U F L' U R U' // cross on top
x2 y' U R U' R' y U' L' U L // F2L-1
U2 R' U' R2 U R' // F2L-2
U' y R' U R2 U R' // F2L-3
U' R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L-4
U x' L D l' x U' L' U R U' // COLL (EPLL-skip)


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 24, 2013)

1:16.81 Megaminx mo1000 
I'm second Pole to do this


----------



## Carrot (Jun 24, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> but my 15 puzzle sucks, send me one of your 200



I don't have any left almost


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2013)

7x7

3:52.86, (4:07.21), *3:51.35, 3:50.30, (3:46.40)* = 3:51.50 

*3:49.35 mo3*


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

Kevin Costello 7.37 avg5...

WTF


----------



## qqwref (Jun 25, 2013)

Real 5x5x5 

1:04.76 single
1:13.35 avg5: 1:09.05, (1:25.03), 1:15.68, 1:15.33, (1:08.49)


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Odder said:


> I don't have any left almost



didnt you have like 16? what happened to them?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 25, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> didnt you have like 16? what happened to them?



I can sell you one I have like 4 of them.


----------



## lucascube (Jun 25, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 9.36, 7.35, 9.86, 8.56, 8.70, 8.57, 9.47, 8.24, 10.25, 8.75, 8.45, 9.25= 8.92. With a brand new Fangcun. I have a feeling it will be my main.



I had the feeling that it was going to be your main. Welcome to the world of Fangcun!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

Best average of 12: 1.224, 1.865, 1.880, 1.784, (6.098), 3.080, 1.680, (1.016), 2.384, 2.048, 1.623, 1.256 = 1.882

wol

on wideo

2x2 sim


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 25, 2013)

I


ben1996123 said:


> Best average of 12: 1.224, 1.865, 1.880, 1.784, (6.098), 3.080, 1.680, (1.016), 2.384, 2.048, 1.623, 1.256 = 1.882
> 
> wol
> 
> ...



If you could do sim, you would have many world records. But whomqaars about 2x2.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 25, 2013)

I started to practice my CN. Well, partial CN (I can build the left block in 4 different ways, now I want to extend it to 8).

Avg12 with new blocks/colors: *22.74* on first try. (19.07 best, 29.53 worst)

Normally I do 14-16-ish. I think there is hope.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 25, 2013)

Heise is fun!

14.58 R D R B D R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 

z' U2 L D2 L F' L' F
x2 z' F U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R
L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'
U R' F R F'
y U' R U' L' U R' U L
z y' Lw' U' L U R U' L' U

46 HTM / 14.58 s = 3.155 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

First Clock since WOF:

single: 9.03
avg5: 10.38
avg12: 10.83

Decent I guess.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 25, 2013)

I did 250 ZBLL scrambles. I knew 95 cases which came up. Which is roughly 38%. Not bad


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 25, 2013)

First sub 15 average of 12!

(14.91)


----------



## Frubix (Jun 25, 2013)

2x2BLD PB: 46.20 first sub-1min


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

*Clock:*
8.79 single
10.10 avg5
10.31 avg12

Starting to get back to my old times.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 25, 2013)

*3x3 NL single PB: 10.91*

alg.garron.us
L2 U' R2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 D F' R2 D' L2 B' D2 U2 L' D' 

inspection// y2
cross// D R' D F'
F2L-1// L U' L' U2' R' U R
F2L-2// y' U R' U R
F2L-3// R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U R'
F2L-4// L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL// U R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL// U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

60 moves/10.91s~5.50 tps


----------



## already1329 (Jun 25, 2013)

3x3 PBs



Spoiler



Mean of 3: 10.68
10.66, 10.72, 10.66

Average of 12: 12.13


Spoiler



1. 12.36 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' U L' F D L' R' F L' R' 
2. 12.65 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 F U2 F R2 F R' F2 U' R' F U2 R' F' L' D 
3. 12.11 B' D' R B R' D2 F2 U' L F2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 
4. 12.71 R' F B2 U R B L D' R' B' D2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' 
5. 11.09 D L2 F2 D' L' B U' L2 B' R U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D2 
6. 11.05 F D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F D' R' U2 F2 L2 R U' R' U 
7. 13.84 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' F' U L' R' F' R F R2 B R 
8. 11.66 B2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R 
9. 12.43 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 U B' U' R' F R F' L B' L2 R' 
10. (10.38) U2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 R' D F R F' D' B' U2 L' U2 
11. (17.41) L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F L D' R' F2 D' L R2 F' U' B2 
12. 11.41 F2 L D2 R B2 L F2 L F2 D2 F2 D' R2 B' R2 B' R' U2 R U



Average of 50: 12.75


Spoiler



11.40, 14.28, 13.97, (10.38), 14.93, 11.86, 11.52, 14.21, 12.30, 13.38, 13.75, 10.97, (16.53), 12.21, 15.93, 12.94, 13.09, 12.40, 12.13, 12.72, 14.31, 12.40, 12.93, 10.94, 15.77, (16.15), (10.66), 10.72, 10.66, 13.61, 12.71, 12.69, 13.65, 13.68, 16.11, 12.03, 12.36, 12.65, 12.11, 12.71, 11.09, 11.05, 13.84, 11.66, 12.43, (10.38), (17.41), 11.41, 11.02, 12.61



Average of 100: 12.93


Spoiler



10.91, 13.21, (10.65), 13.69, 10.81, 15.38, 12.68, 13.34, 14.15, 12.21, 13.44, 11.31, 12.59, 12.33, 11.58, 12.63, 13.93, 12.97, 13.43, (10.66), 11.75, 15.53, 11.05, 15.13, 12.43, 13.19, 14.63, 14.94, 13.03, 13.97, 13.28, 14.18, (10.27), 15.30, 12.93, 13.44, 13.71, 13.34, 16.02, 11.38, 12.06, (16.90), 12.91, 12.69, 14.63, 13.47, 12.19, 11.75, 12.09, (DNF(12.11)), 13.22, 11.40, 14.28, 13.97, (10.38), 14.93, 11.86, 11.52, 14.21, 12.30, 13.38, 13.75, 10.97, (16.53), 12.21, 15.93, 12.94, 13.09, 12.40, 12.13, 12.72, 14.31, 12.40, 12.93, 10.94, 15.77, (16.15), 10.66, 10.72, 10.66, 13.61, 12.71, 12.69, 13.65, 13.68, 16.11, 12.03, 12.36, 12.65, 12.11, 12.71, 11.09, 11.05, 13.84, 11.66, 12.43, (10.38), (17.41), 11.41, 11.02






Edit: 11.99 ao12!


Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.99
1. 12.11 B' D' R B R' D2 F2 U' L F2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 
2. 12.71 R' F B2 U R B L D' R' B' D2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' 
3. 11.09 D L2 F2 D' L' B U' L2 B' R U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D2 
4. 11.05 F D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F D' R' U2 F2 L2 R U' R' U 
5. 13.84 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' F' U L' R' F' R F R2 B R 
6. 11.66 B2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R 
7. 12.43 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 U B' U' R' F R F' L B' L2 R' 
8. (10.38) U2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 R' D F R F' D' B' U2 L' U2 
9. (17.41) L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F L D' R' F2 D' L R2 F' U' B2 
10. 11.41 F2 L D2 R B2 L F2 L F2 D2 F2 D' R2 B' R2 B' R' U2 R U 
11. 11.02 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F' L U2 R2 U R D2 F' R B L2 
12. 12.61 R D2 R2 L F B L D L2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2


----------



## Bobo (Jun 25, 2013)

2x2 
Ao12:2.30
Ao25:2.59 
Ao5:1.96(not pb , but sub WR)


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 25, 2013)

Bobo said:


> 2x2
> Ao12:2.30
> Ao25:2.59
> Ao5:1.96(not pb , but sub WR)



Stackmat?


----------



## Bobo (Jun 25, 2013)

No


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

8.38 average of 5 on 3x3sim notbad but wery consistent counting solves

8.353, (6.872), (11.401), 8.440, 8.352 = 8.382


----------



## KongShou (Jun 25, 2013)

not a cubing achievement but im really happy anyway

I won a game of go against the computer!
I only started playing it properly yesterday after like a 4 year pause, not bad i guess

why can i not upload a picture?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 25, 2013)

i got a sub 10 earlier today

fist-fist
normal stuff
1,-1 N-J
middle flip


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> i got a sub 10 earlier today
> 
> fist-fist
> normal stuff
> ...



Gogogo NAR.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

Just got a 3:37.45 7x7 single on video, PB by ~5 seconds. Will upload eventually.

2:05 centers
1:10 edges
:22 3x3


----------



## Riley (Jun 25, 2013)

10.35 3x3 average of 100 PB. Old PB was 10.49

Includes:

45 sub-10's
2 sub separate sub 9 averages of 5, 8.99 and 8.97

Also, 17.46 PB OH average of 5, with a counting 15: 15.78, (23.25), 18.20, 18.40, (15.26)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

Riley said:


> Also, 17.46 PB OH average of 5, with a *counting 15:15.78*, (23.25), 18.20, 18.40, (15.26)



what ?.


----------



## Riley (Jun 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> what ?.



Forgot the space.

edit: 13.25 OH single, I was at PLL at EIGHT seconds. I forced an OLL skip. E perm though...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Gogogo NAR.



its the same as 2x2 single, its entirely luck based


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> its the same as 2x2 single, its entirely luck based



Gogogo NAR.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 26, 2013)

YYYEESSS!!!! 
3:50.45 7x7 single!
Done with the Mini SS 7x7 

EDIT:

Moar 7x7 

4:06.91 Mean of 3 - 3:50.45, 4:15.07, 4:15.22
4:14.52 average of 5 - (4:25.35), (3:50.45), 4:15.07, 4:15.22, 4:13.26,
4:24.36 average of 12


----------



## Bobo (Jun 26, 2013)

1.95 ao5


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2013)

*Clock:*

7.90 single
(7.90), 9.64, (11.52), 9.28, 9.42 = 9.45 avg5
(7.90), 9.64, (11.52), 9.28, 9.42, 10.03, 10.37, 10.65, 9.96, 10.85, 11.10, 10.74 = 10.20 avg12

No PBs.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2013)

*Feet:*

(39.17), 45.65, 44.23, (57.44), 41.04 = *43.64 avg5*

41.04 had 2gll.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wat... 

*7x7*

3:57.34 Mean of 3 - 3:58.44, 3:56.11, 3:57.46
4:03.88 average of 5 - (4:42.77), 4:15.73, 3:58.44, (3:56.11), 3:57.46
4:17.86 average of 12 - (5:12.88), 4:03.71, 4:39.62, 4:14.98, 4:13.05, 4:42.77, 4:15.73, 3:58.44, (3:56.11), 3:57.46, 4:29.91, 4:22.90

I dropped 30 seconds on the mini SS


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 26, 2013)

Love me homemade 15 puzzle tiles
13.12 avg5: 11.93, 12.89, (11.02), (17.63), 14.54
14.99 avg12: 13.04, 12.13, 16.65, 14.16, 19.69, (20.33), 17.26, 11.93, 12.89, (11.02), 17.63, 14.54


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 27, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Love me homemade 15 puzzle tiles
> 13.12 avg5: 11.93, 12.89, (11.02), (17.63), 14.54
> 14.99 avg12: 13.04, 12.13, 16.65, 14.16, 19.69, (20.33), 17.26, 11.93, 12.89, (11.02), 17.63, 14.54



as in realpuzzle not sim? Nice


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 27, 2013)

New Ao5 PB today!


----------



## Emily Wang (Jun 27, 2013)

49.04, 52.52, (40.86), 53.18, 50.25, (58.50), 52.76, 53.99, 51.26, 58.33, 52.98, 51.00 = 52.53

First five solves are a 50.60 average of 5 and the 40.86 is PB (not really sure what happened there tbh)


----------



## Carrot (Jun 27, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> didnt you have like 16? what happened to them?



Yes! I sold most of them to strangers


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2013)

Emily: Megaminx?


----------



## Emily Wang (Jun 27, 2013)

yup


----------



## Iggy (Jun 27, 2013)

9.83 3x3 single, first sub 10 with a G perm.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 27, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Love me homemade 15 puzzle tiles
> 13.12 avg5: 11.93, 12.89, (11.02), (17.63), 14.54
> 14.99 avg12: 13.04, 12.13, 16.65, 14.16, 19.69, (20.33), 17.26, 11.93, 12.89, (11.02), 17.63, 14.54



how did you make them?


----------



## Maskow (Jun 27, 2013)

*3x3x3 OH* avg of 5: 16.89

Time List:
1. (23.59) B2 R' B' D' L' B' D2 F' L D L D2 B' R2 D' F' R' F B U' L U' B2 U L2 
2. 16.49 U' D2 F2 L2 U' L' U' R2 D2 L' R2 D L D' B D' U' B R' D2 R2 F' R2 F L 
3. (15.56) L R D' B' U2 R F2 R F' B' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L F' B D U F B2 U' 
4. 18.20 R L U2 D' L D F2 L2 D2 L' R B U' D B' U F2 B U2 B R2 D F' B' L2 
5. 15.99 L2 B' L' D2 F' U2 F R2 B U2 R' D2 L' D' F D2 F R2 F2 B U' D B D' L'

xD


----------



## ottozing (Jun 27, 2013)

34.36 L2 F2 Rw' F L' Rw' Uw' D Fw2 D Fw Rw' R' B2 U Uw2 F L' Fw2 F' Rw2 U Uw2 Fw D Fw' Uw' R' D Fw' D2 Fw R2 Fw Rw2 U Rw' F' R Uw' 

NL O__o


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 27, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Just got a 3:37.45 7x7 single on video, PB by ~5 seconds. Will upload eventually.
> 
> 2:05 centers
> 1:10 edges
> :22 3x3



what, your edges are crazy fast. I sometimes get sub2 centers but not even sub4 solve. pls upload soon


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 27, 2013)

5. (1.84) U R2 F R F' U' R F' R'
Lolscramble, but I think first sub 2 with own scramble and stackmat


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 27, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Just got a 3:37.45 7x7 single on video, PB by ~5 seconds. Will upload eventually.
> 
> 2:05 centers
> 1:10 edges
> :22 3x3



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...75-by-Lin-Chen&p=757452&viewfull=1#post757452

Your edge pairing speed is crazy. 1:10 is good for Lin Chen from a year ago...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jun 27, 2013)

OH pb single 20.35

Sub-20 missed Aarghh!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2013)

*Clock:*
*7.20 single*
(7.20), (11.98), 9.56, 9.84, 7.70 = *9.03 avg5*
10.82, 9.02, 8.75, 10.44, (7.20), (11.98), 9.56, 9.84, 7.70, 10.33, 10.15, 10.76 = *9.74 avg12*

No PBs.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...75-by-Lin-Chen&p=757452&viewfull=1#post757452
> 
> Your edge pairing speed is crazy. 1:10 is good for Lin Chen from a year ago...



I have to admit that the L4E on that solve was really easy, though 


EDIT: 


JianhanC said:


> what, your edges are crazy fast. I sometimes get sub2 centers but not even sub4 solve. pls upload soon



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?42684-7x7-3-37-45-single

I've only gotten sub-2 centers once, and that solve also wasn't sub-4


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 27, 2013)

Megaminx
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 41.93 PB
worst time: 1:22.06

current mo3: 57.56 (σ = 3.61)
best mo3: 46.69 (σ = 2.90) PB

current avg5: 56.67 (σ = 2.45)
best avg5: 49.21 (σ = 3.29) PB

current avg12: 59.22 (σ = 4.82)
best avg12: 52.17 (σ = 3.74) PB

current avg50: 1:00.15 (σ = 4.29)
best avg50: 55.53 (σ = 3.68) PB

current avg100: 1:00.04 (σ = 4.67)
best avg100: 55.96 (σ = 3.65) PB

current avg1000: 58.61 (σ = 4.42)
best avg1000: 58.61 (σ = 4.42) PB

session avg: 58.61 (σ = 4.42)
session mean: 58.73

Took me longer than the last one, but PBs across the board. Slipping so badly at the end...


----------



## Bobo (Jun 27, 2013)

Average of 5: 1.89
1. (1.60) 
2. 1.84 
3. (3.72) 
4. 2.13 
5. 1.69


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2013)

*5x5x5:*
best time: 1:17.75
best avg5: 1:26.22 
best avg12: 1:28.17 
best avg50: 1:29.53

1:28.27, 1:25.39, 1:25.73, 1:31.87, (1:18.88), 1:34.99, 1:27.98, 1:22.56, 1:28.13, 1:28.36, 1:34.09, (1:40.97), 1:24.38, 1:24.95, 1:35.20, 1:29.34, 1:31.85, 1:23.01, 1:37.99, 1:34.52, 1:25.16, 1:29.75, 1:28.81, 1:22.42, 1:35.36, 1:28.71, (1:39.00), 1:31.73, 1:22.25, 1:27.95, 1:29.81, (1:19.24), 1:35.12, 1:24.53, 1:25.67, 1:29.73, 1:37.52, 1:21.45, 1:33.44, 1:33.51, 1:35.51, 1:24.11, 1:37.03, 1:27.21, 1:30.97, (1:17.75), 1:29.95, 1:28.43, (1:51.72), 1:34.65

Not all that great, but at least sub-1:30.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2013)

*6x6x6:*
best time: 2:30.99 PB
best mo3: 2:43.77 PB
best avg5: 2:48.93 PB
best avg12: 2:58.53 PB

2:49.93, 3:02.81, (3:20.26), 3:06.33, (2:30.99), 2:58.34, 2:41.98, 2:54.38, 2:50.44, 3:00.04, 3:05.90, 3:15.19

Yay  Too bad I started to get crappy towards the end though


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2013)

19.04 PB SQ-1 single

Easy cube shape -> normal CO -> M2 EO -> Easy CP (Jperm) -> M2 U2 M2 EP

Dat luckyness.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2013)

10.85 Roux ?_? I think I had a CMLL skip.

R B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F L2 U B F2


----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 10.85 Roux ?_? I think I had a CMLL skip.
> 
> R B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F L2 U B F2



Wat I got a 13 and I suck at roux..


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2013)

New ZZ PB Ao5; about 10s below normal average! *32.42*: 30.30, (39.13), 34.68, 32.29, (29.23). I don't often get sub-35 and I've only ever had 3 sub-30 ZZ solves.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 27, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> how did you make them?



Plastic, hot glue and foil. Only like, one or two actually broke when i was pulling the pieces out but I carved numbers in hot glue for all of em


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2013)

Decided to try out Yau5 on 6x6, because this morning I woke up with an idea of how to do L4C more easily.

2:26.83 PB single

2:31.05, 2:28.30, (2:52.77), 2:30.53, (2:26.83) = 2:29.96 PB avg5

Definitely switching.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 27, 2013)

What is this idea of yours? I don't do anything special, except for attempting to preserve easy 1x4 bars i.e. just trying to be efficient.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> What is this idea of yours? I don't do anything special, except for attempting to preserve easy 1x4 bars i.e. just trying to be efficient.



This could get confusing in text, so let's do this as a bulleted list to make it clear.

- Build an "outer" bar of any color, put it on the left, and do a 5r to put the bar on B. Let's say that you build a red bar first; I'll use this color as a reference point (with a white cross) for the rest of this as an example
- Build a green outer bar (while preserving the red bar's position on B), put it on the left, and do a 5r.
- Build an orange outer bar, put it on the left, and do a 5r. (So red bar is now on F, green on D, and orange on B)
- Build an red 'inner' bar, put it on the left, do a 4r. Do the same with green and then orange. Now you have a 2x4 block on the left of F, D, and B.
- This time _skip red_. Build another inner bar of green and orange, and line them up in place (on D and B, respectively).
- Build the final (outer) bar of green and orange and complete those centers.
- Finish the two bars of red.

This is definitely much easier for me, due mainly to the fact that the necessary moveset gets smaller as you complete more bars. The need for the 5R slice is quickly eliminated, followed shortly after by the 4R slice.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

3:08.40 6x6 solve with pretty big explosion and OLL parity.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2013)

After about a year or so of not playing with my Mefferts Vulcano cube I still remember the solution.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 28, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> This could get confusing in text, so let's do this as a bulleted list to make it clear.
> 
> - Build an "outer" bar of any color, put it on the left, and do a 5r to put the bar on B. Let's say that you build a red bar first; I'll use this color as a reference point (with a white cross) for the rest of this as an example
> - Build a green outer bar (while preserving the red bar's position on B), put it on the left, and do a 5r.
> ...



so pseudo cross edges twice, then finish B and D centres, L2C


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 28, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> This could get confusing in text, so let's do this as a bulleted list to make it clear.
> 
> - Build an "outer" bar of any color, put it on the left, and do a 5r to put the bar on B. Let's say that you build a red bar first; I'll use this color as a reference point (with a white cross) for the rest of this as an example
> - Build a green outer bar (while preserving the red bar's position on B), put it on the left, and do a 5r.
> ...



Thanks, sounds interesting, I'll try it out


----------



## Julian (Jun 28, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> This could get confusing in text, so let's do this as a bulleted list to make it clear.
> 
> - Build an "outer" bar of any color, put it on the left, and do a 5r to put the bar on B. Let's say that you build a red bar first; I'll use this color as a reference point (with a white cross) for the rest of this as an example
> - Build a green outer bar (while preserving the red bar's position on B), put it on the left, and do a 5r.
> ...


That OBLBL influence


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 28, 2013)

10.60 ZZ-d 

R2 D' U R2 L U' L U' L2 R D U2 B2 L B L2 R' F L2 F' B' L D L U

2 lucky 2 count


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my first sub 18 average of 5 for the 3x3x3 today!
I watched a tutorial on blindfold solving twice two days ago, today I did 8 successful blindfold solves in a row, but I messed up on the ninth. (One cube at a time, not multiple blind) Also today I set my blindfold PR at a nice 5 minutes and 42 seconds. Yay!


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 28, 2013)

After taking another break during cubing just slow intuitive solves with no timer I hit my first sub 15 average!
And I spiked in a 10.75 FULL solve. Look ahead is starting to work for me!

I don't even track the pieces. I just stare wide at the cube and they pop out to me!


----------



## ottozing (Jun 28, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> This could get confusing in text, so let's do this as a bulleted list to make it clear.
> 
> - Build an "outer" bar of any color, put it on the left, and do a 5r to put the bar on B. Let's say that you build a red bar first; I'll use this color as a reference point (with a white cross) for the rest of this as an example
> - Build a green outer bar (while preserving the red bar's position on B), put it on the left, and do a 5r.
> ...



I'm definitely going to try this system out to see how it goes  Looks very promising.


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

Best average of 5: 3.99 *PB*
12-16 - 4.04 3.71 (2.98) (5.78) 4.23

Best average of 12: 4.88 *Close to PB*
4-15 - 3.59 4.76 5.79 6.04 6.53 3.92 (17.45) 4.65 4.04 3.71 (2.98) 5.78

I'm getting better at 1-looking. But most of my times are still around 6-6.5 seconds. I just need to practice more.


----------



## Wassili (Jun 28, 2013)

Username said:


> Best average of 5: 3.99 *PB*
> 12-16 - 4.04 3.71 (2.98) (5.78) 4.23
> 
> Best average of 12: 4.88 *Close to PB*
> ...



Do you use CLL?


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Do you use CLL?



Pyraminx


----------



## Emily Wang (Jun 28, 2013)

1:43.62 6x6 solve. I have no idea how that happened it seemed fast but not that fast. PB by like 5 seconds


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 1:43.62 6x6 solve. I have no idea how that happened it seemed fast but not that fast. PB by like 5 seconds



 eek, what's UWR?


----------



## Wassili (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wGYkrFn4f0

1:43.40

So close !


----------



## kasochi (Jun 28, 2013)

PB avg12: *12.37* (σ = 1.10)
12.78, (14.74), 11.80, 12.45, 11.81, 10.96, 11.18, (10.63), 12.32, 12.03, 14.34, 13.98

And PB avg100: *13.68* (σ = 1.47)
Individual times:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.68
1. 13.11 L B R' B' R2 D' B D2 L' U' R2 U2 R F2 R' L2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 
2. 16.48 B2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R D2 L2 D2 L2 U' L D' R U' B U' B2 F' U2 
3. 14.90 L2 U B2 D F2 D L' B R U F2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B 
4. (10.68) F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 D' R F L U' B2 F U2 B F2 
5. (17.36) F D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R2 D2 R D' R B R2 U B2 R B L B' 
6. 12.91 B2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B D L U2 R' F U' F2 L2 B' L 
7. 12.16 L2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 L F2 U' B' L2 U' B2 L D2 
8. 12.51 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' L' U B R2 U2 R2 D' R' U2 
9. 13.18 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' F' L' U2 F2 L D F2 U R 
10. (18.85) D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U L2 R2 U' F' D2 U' B' D' F' R' B' D L2 
11. 14.99 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F L' F' D' B2 L' D U2 F D B2 
12. 12.33 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R D R D' B2 D' F U R U' 
13. 12.55 R B2 U B2 R' B' D' F' B2 L B2 D2 R2 D L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 
14. (10.81) F R L' D' L' D R' B' R' U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 
15. 12.73 D2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B2 F2 L D2 R' F' L' D2 R2 B2 D U' R' U2 
16. 13.27 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D2 F' L D2 B' F2 U' L' R' D' R' 
17. 11.69 B R2 U2 F R2 B L2 U2 B L2 F2 U' L B' U F' D F' R2 U L 
18. (18.07) B' U2 L' F' U F' R2 L' F R2 F R2 L2 D2 F B2 U2 L2 
19. 13.69 U2 D2 R2 L' B L2 D' R' F U' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U D2 
20. 14.57 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F L D' R D2 U L' F2 L2 
21. 13.35 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U F2 D R2 F2 R' B F' U L B2 L' D' B' 
22. 12.25 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' F' R F2 D R2 U R2 F2 L' F 
23. 12.09 L2 F' D2 R2 B D2 B D2 F2 L2 F' R F U F2 D2 F R2 F U2 R 
24. 13.50 L' F' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' D F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 D2 F 
25. 13.71 R' F2 L' R' B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 F U2 L' F' U R D' B2 R2 
26. 12.65 F2 U2 F2 L' R' U2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' R' F2 U F L U' 
27. 15.84 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U L2 F U2 R F' D B2 F' R' B R2 
28. 15.69 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 L D L2 R' B D' F' R F R' U' 
29. 12.89 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 B' D' U' R B U2 B2 D2 R U2 
30. 12.93 B' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' L' D2 R' U2 F L2 B L B 
31. 11.70 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D U2 L2 R D' F' L' D U' B R2 D2 U2 
32. 15.80 B' R2 F R2 D2 F D2 F R2 F' D2 L D' U' B' L U L D2 B2 R 
33. 13.86 R' B' L' U2 F' U2 D' F R2 U' D2 R2 U2 R2 L' D2 L U2 R F2 D2 
34. 13.03 D2 F U' R L F2 U R U2 F R2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 L F2 L D2 R 
35. 15.17 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' F2 U R' B' U' F2 L F2 D' R' D' F2 
36. 15.47 F U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 B D2 B R B U' L B2 D R' U B2 F 
37. 12.02 L' U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F' D R B F L U2 L2 F' 
38. 13.62 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L D2 R2 D' R F' R2 B2 F L D B L' F 
39. 13.65 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F U B' R F R2 U' L' U2 R2 
40. 14.69 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' L U L2 F R' U L D U2 R' 
41. 14.93 L F R D' F' D' F' D' L' F D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F B2 
42. 13.94 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' L' R2 F' R U' L R2 F' L R 
43. 14.90 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 R' D' U L2 B2 L F' R2 D2 U 
44. 13.78 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' R D2 L2 U' B' F D' R2 D F' L' B F' 
45. 13.33 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D U L2 U R2 U' B' D L R' F R' U B R' U 
46. 11.92 D F2 L D2 R' F2 L2 F' L' U D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 
47. 12.83 R2 D' F2 R F' L' U' D2 L' D L D2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 
48. 11.92 F R' B2 D2 R' F R' B D R2 F R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 B R2 
49. 13.85 D2 U2 F L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B' L2 R' F' U' B F2 U L U' R' F2 
50. 15.05 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R B L D B R' F' R2 U L R 
51. 12.70 F2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' L F' U2 B' D L D L D' 
52. (17.18) U B' D R F' U2 R2 U F D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 
53. 15.44 D2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L' U F D' R2 F L2 D L B R' 
54. 11.73 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 U2 F' R B U R2 B' L' B2 L2 
55. 15.03 F2 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B D' F R' B U2 F R2 
56. 13.02 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U B' D R B F' L D F' U' F 
57. 15.97 L' U' F' R F2 D F B' D F U' D' R2 F2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2 
58. 15.31 F R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B F U2 L2 B L F' R F' U B F2 D' L2 F 
59. 12.60 F U2 R' L D B2 U D F R U2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R 
60. 13.11 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 F' D2 R B2 F R2 B L U R 
61. 15.63 F2 D' F' R B2 D L D2 F' L B2 R2 F U2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 
62. (20.44) L' D2 F R D2 L2 D F2 L' B R2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 R 
63. 15.20 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F U2 R2 B U L' F2 R2 U' 
64. 12.35 F L2 F' L2 R2 B D2 F R2 F L2 D R B2 R2 B' L' D2 U2 L' F' 
65. 13.54 R' D2 L' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 F' L F' U' L' B R' F' U2 
66. 11.81 B' U' F' B' R2 D F' U2 R D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 
67. 11.62 U R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 R' B' F D' B U R' B' D' L 
68. 12.74 U2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 R B' D L2 U R' U' L' D' U' 
69. 13.86 U2 L B' U' B' R' D F B' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 
70. 15.89 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B' L R2 D' U2 B2 D' B' L' 
71. 16.69 D2 R B2 U2 L F2 R D2 L2 U2 R D U B' D' B L' R F R2 
72. 12.89 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D U B' D' F' D U' L' U L2 D' R 
73. 12.59 D U R2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 F' D' L R2 B D L' F 
74. 11.94 D2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L' B2 R B2 L2 U' F' U' F' R' F2 D2 F2 L2 
75. 14.11 F2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R D2 F' L' R' B L 
76. (10.75) U R2 L2 F B D' R' L D' F' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 D2 
77. 13.57 F2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D U L F D' R2 F2 R' B L F L2 R 
78. 12.59 D2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B D2 U2 L' D' R2 U' R F2 D U F' D' 
79. 16.39 U' F' U B' L' D2 B2 D' L' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F' R2 B L2 
80. 14.43 L2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B D2 R' D R' D2 L' B' U' L2 F2 R 
81. 16.52 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 D U L2 B R2 F' U R2 D L' R' B R' 
82. 12.00 U2 F' R U' B' U' L B D L U F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 
83. 13.97 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 R2 F' R2 B L U' R2 U2 B' D F 
84. 16.08 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R B2 L D2 F2 R2 U R D F R U L2 B' D2 
85. 13.50 L2 F2 D2 B D2 B L2 B L2 R2 F' D' R U2 B2 D' L' R D' B' D 
86. 14.18 U' D' F2 B D2 F' L' U' B2 R' L2 F L2 B' D2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' 
87. 17.02 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R B L2 D2 U' F U2 L2 R2 U' L 
88. 16.62 L2 D L2 U L2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 L' U2 B L2 R2 D' B2 U' 
89. 12.78 D2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 D L2 F' R U' L B L2 D' R' 
90. 14.74 F2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 L' R D' F U' R D2 L' F D' U R' 
91. 11.80 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L B2 F' R B' R U B' F' U2 
92. 12.45 L2 B U2 F2 D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R' D' F R F2 L D' B2 L2 R' 
93. 11.81 D2 B' R D R F' B2 D R L B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 F' D2 
94. (10.96) L2 D2 B2 L2 R U2 F2 L B2 R U2 B' D' L' R' D2 R' B2 D' R2 U' 
95. 11.18 U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 L' U R F' L' U' L2 D2 B 
96. (10.63) R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L B D' R B F U2 R F' U2 
97. 12.32 U' F' R2 F2 D2 R' F' L' F' D' L2 F L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 
98. 12.03 B2 U2 D2 L2 U B U L D B' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' L2 F2 U2 R' 
99. 14.34 U2 F B R L D' B' U' F2 D' L2 B' U2 F2 B R2 B R2 D2 F U2 
100. 13.98 L' D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L2 D B' F2 U' B' F' L2 D2 B' U


----------



## Wassili (Jun 28, 2013)

First ever sub-15 avg100! 14.99


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 1:43.62 6x6 solve. I have no idea how that happened it seemed fast but not that fast. PB by like 5 seconds



0.23 from UWR


----------



## avgdi (Jun 28, 2013)

I learned CLL, which is something I've been meaning to do for a long time. I learned it in one day.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 28, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 1:43.62 6x6 solve. I have no idea how that happened it seemed fast but not that fast. PB by like 5 seconds



you what


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 28, 2013)

mean of 3
current: 59.52 (σ = 0.93)
best: 49.01 (σ = 3.07)

avg of 5
current: 58.00 (σ = 1.77)
best: 51.67 (σ = 1.77)

avg of 12
current: 57.26 (σ = 1.57)
best: 53.66 (σ = 4.99)


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 28, 2013)

*7x7*

3:46.31 Single
3:52.12 Mean of 3 - 3:50.70, 3:59.35, 3:46.31
4:02.58 average of 5 - (4:55.71), 4:17.70, 3:50.70, 3:59.35, (3:46.31)
4:11.11 average of 12 - 4:42.77, 4:15.73, 3:58.44, 3:56.11, 3:57.46, 4:29.91, 4:22.90, (4:55.71), 4:17.70, 3:50.70, 3:59.35, (3:46.31)
4:22.05 average of 50


----------



## uvafan (Jun 28, 2013)

22.52 OH avg100


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 28, 2013)

32.94 avg100 zz-heise

triplesexy commutators ftw


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 28, 2013)

9:47.91 2x2-7x7 relay  Second attempt.


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

8.37 3x3 single 
PB


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my first ever paycheck. Not cubing related but awesome.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 28, 2013)

14.76 ao100 PB  

sub 15 avg finallyyyyy


----------



## unirox13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Had blast solving my 8x8 by reducing it to a 2x2 last night! Took me about an hour but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 28, 2013)

did ttw 2x2 session with 500+ solves. Anybody know UWR?


----------



## Julian (Jun 28, 2013)

Average of 12: 4.29
1. 3.55 U L U' L U' R B U r b' 
2. 2.78 U L' R B U R L B' l b' u' 
3. 4.36 U L' R B' U' B' U R' l r' b' u' 
4. 4.05 L U B U B R U' B R' l r b' u' 
5. (5.97) U' L' R' L' U L' B L' 
6. 5.86 B' U R' L' B' U' B' R l' r' b' 
7. 5.94 U L U' L U' B' L' R' B' l' r u 
8. 2.78 L U' R L U' B R' U' l b u 
9. (2.50) U' L B U' R' U' B' R r b' 
10. 4.38 L U' L U B L' B L B' l' r b' u 
11. 4.58 B R' L' B R' U B L l' r' b' u' 
12. 4.63 U' B U R L B L U l r' b


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 28, 2013)

Julian said:


> Average of 12: 4.29
> 1. 3.55 U L U' L U' R B U r b'
> 2. 2.78 U L' R B U R L B' l b' u'
> 3. 4.36 U L' R B' U' B' U R' l r' b' u'
> ...


Do. not. ever. take. my. NARS. EVER.


----------



## skippykev (Jun 28, 2013)

Just got my first sub-20 solve (new PB 18.14) yesterday, and now I just got my second sub-20 solve (19.57)!


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 29, 2013)

6x6 (yau5)

PB single
*2:23.43 PB mo3*
2:26.71 PB avg5
2:32.81 PB avg12

*(2:17.29), 2:26.99, 2:26.02*, 2:27.13, 2:45.53, 2:28.90, 2:41.77, 2:32.88, 2:27.33, (2:48.93), 2:32.21, 2:39.34


I like this method.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Do. not. ever. take. my. NARS. EVER.


Haha, well, I'll do my best, but that would just be insane.


----------



## Emily Wang (Jun 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 0.23 from UWR



What actually


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> What actually



jajajaja = fast


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 29, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.64
1. 8.74 B2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 B2 D2 R' B' R2 U2 L' U' R U' R2 
2. 7.79 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 B U' L2 F' U2 L D R 
3. (10.04) R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 U2 R' U' B' L' U F U2 R' F' R 
4. 8.37 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 R F' U' B U F R' D' L' U 
5. 8.48 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' U' R2 D' F L' F' U2 B2 R 
6. 8.25 U2 R F2 R D2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B U R F U F2 D2 L' B' 
7. (7.77) U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F U' F D2 B2 L F' R2 U' B' 
8. 8.96 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R' B F2 U' F' U F2 U' B' R 
9. 9.71 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 L2 F U2 R2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U F' L B D 
10. 9.32 D' U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R' F2 D L U B L F D' F D 
11. 8.59 F' U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R F' U2 B L' R2 U B L2 
12. 8.14 D B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' L' R' F' L' U2 L' U' B' D


----------



## blokpoi (Jun 29, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Average of 12: 8.64
> 1. 8.74 B2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 B2 D2 R' B' R2 U2 L' U' R U' R2
> 2. 7.79 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 B U' L2 F' U2 L D R
> 3. (10.04) R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 U2 R' U' B' L' U F U2 R' F' R
> ...


must be pyraminx right huehuehueh


----------



## lucascube (Jun 29, 2013)

3x3:

6.69 pll skip
6.87 nl
6.53 pll skip (pb)

8.00 average of 5 (pb)

8.39 average of 12 (pb)

Today was my lucky day!


----------



## Emily Wang (Jun 29, 2013)

1:42.23 6x6 solve, which, if my math is correct, is UWR  Would have actually been faster, but I had a G perm for PLL. Also my logo sticker is dying which is why using negative space for logos is a bad idea


----------



## ottozing (Jun 29, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 1:42.23 6x6 solve, which, if my math is correct, is UWR  Would have actually been faster, but I had a G perm for PLL. Also my logo sticker is dying which is why using negative space for logos is a bad idea



Awesome!!!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 29, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 1:42.23 6x6 solve, which, if my math is correct, is UWR  Would have actually been faster, but I had a G perm for PLL. Also my logo sticker is dying which is why using negative space for logos is a bad idea



 Congrats!


----------



## ottozing (Jun 29, 2013)

2x2 PB ao100 by 0.01 xD

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.943
worst time: 9.094

current avg5: 2.021 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 1.905 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 2.433 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 2.150 (σ = 0.33)

current avg50: 2.502 (σ = 0.62)
best avg50: 2.304 (σ = 0.46)

current avg100: 2.420 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 2.420 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 2.420 (σ = 0.57)
session mean: 2.543


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh, I should probably throw this one in here. 

I learned EG-1 and EG-2 in a single day (less than 24 hours actually). I don't like 2x2.


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 29, 2013)

One-handed new PB
avg5: 13.70, 15.70, (20.60), (13.34), 13.74= 14.38
avg12: 13.34, 13.74, (21.43), 19.45, 18.87, 16.68, 14.23, 13.59, 16.39, (12.61), 15.52, 17.74= 15.96
avg100: 17.43

p.s: I don't even know how suddenly I became this fast at one-handed  got this pb a day after last week's official competition.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 29, 2013)

Finally a 3x3 PB!

11.26, (10.51), 12.81, (13.84), 11.40 = 11.82 PB avg5


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm sorry ,but what is CLS?


----------



## Wassili (Jun 29, 2013)

ultimatecuber said:


> I'm sorry ,but what is CLS?



Wrong thread, but oh well. CLS


----------



## Username (Jun 29, 2013)

ultimatecuber said:


> I'm sorry ,but what is CLS?



Wrong thread


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 29, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 1:42.23 6x6 solve, which, if my math is correct, is UWR  Would have actually been faster, but I had a G perm for PLL. Also my logo sticker is dying which is why using negative space for logos is a bad idea



UWR with a G perm?


----------



## Emily Wang (Jun 29, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> UWR with a G perm?



yeah idk what happened this is only like my third or fourth sub-1:50


----------



## avgdi (Jun 29, 2013)

Cool Frog said:


> Oh, I should probably throw this one in here.
> 
> I learned EG-1 and EG-2 in a single day (less than 24 hours actually). I don't like 2x2.



That is INSANE! I just learned CLL in 1 day and I thought that was too much. You sir, are crazy.


----------



## Wassili (Jun 29, 2013)

avgdi said:


> That is INSANE! I just learned CLL in 1 day and I thought that was too much. You sir, are crazy.



Damn you guys, I started learning CLL a few months ago, and still haven't gotten around to finishing it... really hate learning algs :/


----------



## Bobo (Jun 29, 2013)

58.36 relat 2-3-4
2: 2s
3: 10s
4: 46s


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 29, 2013)

PB single, ao5, ao12, ao20, ao50, ao75


number of times: 75/75
best time: 11.149
worst time: 25.761

current mean of 3: 17.821 (σ = 1.94)
best mean of 3: 14.827 (σ = 1.08)

current avg5: 16.874 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 15.031 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 17.607 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 16.110 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 17.227 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 17.259


15.886, 16.932, 21.576, 16.819, 17.596, 17.093, 18.646, 14.515, 25.761, 13.481, 17.362, 16.504, 16.678, 18.656, 18.352, 15.066, 16.777, 19.369, 17.723, 18.003, 15.068, 17.290, 17.406, 14.732, 16.625, 18.511, 16.345, 16.110, 22.420, 14.117, 14.818, 16.159, 13.503, 16.791, 16.895, 15.770, 15.856, 18.303, 16.884, 18.775, 15.991, 18.616, 20.252, 16.721, 15.707, 19.474, 17.308, 16.886, 15.606, 16.728, 17.630, 17.012, 17.775, 16.089, 16.507, 20.909, 17.032, 19.309, 16.945, 14.984, 18.204, 19.052, 16.768, 18.011, 18.011, 19.692, 15.305, 20.213, 15.894, 18.320, 11.149, 17.719, 16.593, 20.561, 16.309


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 29, 2013)

Clock

*7.81 average of 100* - finally broken the 8 second barrier 
Also enclosing 6.47 average of 5: 6.43, (6.16), (8.99), 6.37, 6.62



Spoiler: times



8.27, 8.14, 7.76, 8.22, 7.54, 6.02, 8.96, 8.00, 8.18, 5.70, 8.98, 7.57, 5.47, 7.49, 6.98, 7.42, 9.25, 8.56, 7.82, 8.30, 8.40, 9.46, 5.92, 6.56, 9.07, 7.18, 8.18, 9.55, 7.41, 8.10, 8.21, 9.50, 7.50, 7.68, 8.78, 7.94, 7.38, 8.06, 7.84, 7.38, 8.59, 8.40, 7.18, 7.84, 7.23, 6.05, 6.83, 7.66, 7.58, 7.28, 7.18, 6.90, 8.62, 9.41, 9.31, 8.11, 8.85, 6.86, 7.33, 5.94, 8.06, 7.34, 8.54, 8.05, 6.16, 6.70, 8.55, DNF(10.05), 7.57, 7.02, 7.06, 8.34, 7.26, 7.42, 8.43, 6.43, 6.16, 8.99, 6.37, 6.62, 7.46, 9.15, 9.06, 6.35, 8.19, 8.14, 7.26, 8.19, 7.52, DNF(7.57), 8.32, 13.31, 8.96, 7.76, 7.94, 8.59, 6.10, 7.79, 8.30, 7.26


Only two sup-10's


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Broke my official mega ao5 by 8 seconds today (Polish Nationals 2013)(1:19->1:11). I'm first in first round and I hope I can do this tomorrow in final


----------



## Username (Jun 29, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.39
worst time: 12.83

current avg5: 5.50 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 4.08 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 5.23 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 4.77 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 5.99 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: 5.99 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 5.99 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 6.11

Pyraminx

PB single that wasn't superlol

Used 1-flip only unless I saw something easy (which was about 10-15 solves)

Getting better at 1-looking


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 29, 2013)

8.768 3x3 average of 12.

Would have been much better without the counting 10.6



Spoiler



1. (7.174) L B2 R F B' U' F' B L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D 
2. 8.667 F R U2 B2 L2 B' U' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B 
3. 8.381 U D L' U R2 F U' L B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 F D2 R2 B 
4. 10.623 L U' B R D B' D F' L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 
5. 7.878 R2 B' D L2 B2 D2 R' L' F' U F' B R2 B U2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 
6. 8.161 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 R' B' D2 R F2 U' F' D' R2 B2 
7. 9.357 R' U2 L2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U' B2 L D' F D2 R' B' F2 
8. 7.997 F D' R' U F' B2 U R2 D' R' U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U D 
9. (12.598) U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 R U B U' R D L B2 D2 F' 
10. 9.291 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B F U2 R' B2 D' F' U' R' U2 
11. 8.192 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 R' B2 L2 F' L2 D F' U L2 B 
12. 9.132 L2 D2 L F2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L D F U F' L U F' U' L


----------



## qqwref (Jun 29, 2013)

Real 3x3x3, MoYu HuanYing, CFOP 

best avg12: 10.38 (σ = 0.51) *PB* after soooo long

best avg100: 11.07 (σ = 0.92) *PB* by a LOT

times:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.38
1. 10.86 R F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R B2 R2 F' D' F R F' D2 U' L2 U R'
2. (9.10) F' U2 R2 U2 R2 D' B D R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2
3. 10.77 L2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 B' U2 B' L2 F L D' B2 F' R' D' B2 U' R F
4. 10.65 F U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F R D L B' R2 D' B2 L U R
5. 10.06 L D B R' U' F2 D2 R' F2 U' F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B U2
6. 10.82 R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' B' U2 B' D2 U R2 F L B L
7. 10.22 B2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 L D2 L' B D' F' R D2 L R2 U B' F2
8. 10.70 B R2 F' R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' R' B R' D L2 F R2 D' R U2
9. 9.44 L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 D' B2 L D2 L B' L2 D' F R'
10. 10.63 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 R D2 U' R' B2 U2 L U B' D R' U'
11. (13.68) L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F R2 F' D2 L D U2 F D' B L'
12. 9.69 D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 B' D2 B' D' F' L R D2 R' D B R' 

Average of 100:
(8.97), 12.44, 10.67, 10.92, 9.45, 11.46, 11.65, 13.01, (9.01), 10.82, 12.07, 11.41, 10.74, 11.02, 10.12, 10.45, 10.90, 10.79, 9.66, 11.03, 10.41, 10.87, 11.41, 9.22, 11.21, 11.99, 10.16, 11.15, 11.98, 11.48, 10.86, (9.10), 10.77, 10.65, 10.06, 10.82, 10.22, 10.70, 9.44, 10.63, 13.68, 9.69, 11.90, 9.16, 10.39, 11.17, 11.16, 11.19, 10.61, 10.70, 9.98, 11.37, 9.60, 11.16, 9.67, 10.96, 11.42, 11.04, (13.79), 10.49, (14.26), 11.56, (9.01), 12.70, 11.53, 10.92, 11.01, 12.51, 11.10, 12.16, 10.23, 11.56, 12.50, 11.17, 10.67, 11.98, 9.98, 10.52, 12.42, 9.89, 10.98, 12.55, 10.68, (14.20), (8.51), (14.73), (14.23), 11.37, 12.63, 11.38, 11.89, 12.06, 11.29, 12.18, 12.17, 12.17, 11.82, 9.15, 11.19, 10.53


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 29, 2013)

Ao12 pb, the best kind of pb

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-6-29
avg of 12: 12.20

Time List:
1. 12.72 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R B2 U R2 B U B' L B' 
2. 11.89 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U F' R2 B2 R' B2 R' B' L F' U' 
3. 12.72 U D' F2 D' R U2 R F' U D2 L B2 U2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2 
4. (8.92) L2 U' F R' B2 U2 F2 R' D R' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 L U2 F2 
5. 11.88 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L' R' B D F R2 F2 L2 R D' 
6. 12.51 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B D L2 D' R B L D2 L2 F2 
7. 12.15 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R2 D' F D' B2 F D B' D L' 
8. 11.92 B U R2 L D' F' B L U' L' F' R2 F2 B R2 F L2 B D2 F 
9. 11.23 L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 F' L2 B' D2 R' U B R2 U' R2 D' F' D 
10. 12.31 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B F2 U2 B' F' R' U2 F L' F D2 B' D F' L 
11. (15.44) U' R D2 L2 B R2 F2 D' R' B' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 B D2 B' L2 
12. 12.70 B U2 F' L2 R2 B R2 B R2 F' L' U' R' F L R2 U B2 U2 R2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2013)

1.774 average of 12 on 2x2 sim

Best average of 12: 1.488, 2.512, 2.088, 2.112, 1.152, 1.469, 1.736, 1.302, (3.305), 1.688, (0.784), 2.192 = *1.774 *(s = 0.647)


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jun 29, 2013)

5.52 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 D F2 D F B2 U2 D' L' F L2 B' U' F2 B U D R D2 B2 U

Reconstruction :
y' z2
Xcross : F D L U R' D2
F2Ls : y' L' U L
d' L' U L
U2 R U'2 R' U R U' R'
OLL :U'2 U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (to get skip)
U

34/5.52 = 6.16 TPS


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 30, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> 5.52 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 D F2 D F B2 U2 D' L' F L2 B' U' F2 B U D R D2 B2 U
> 
> Reconstruction :
> y' z2
> ...



WTF Sub WR.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2013)

6x6 (yau5)

2:07.40 single

er, PB by 10 seconds

lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2013)

You beat my pb by 0.31 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4h9Udwby_s


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2013)

I did what now o_o

EDIT: Watched the video now. Why'd you do so many parities instead of waiting till last layer to fix the edge?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2013)

*Pyraminx:
*
best avg5: 4.37 (σ = 0.01) 
best avg12: 4.60

3.67, 5.11, (2.45), 5.59, 4.46, [4.38, (5.86), 3.71, 4.37, 4.36], 5.65, 4.69

hihihi


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *Pyraminx:
> *
> best avg5: 4.37 (σ = 0.01)
> best avg12: 4.60
> ...



The most scariest person I've ever seen. Crazy averages with all events. Going for top 5 sum of ranks?


----------



## Julian (Jun 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *Pyraminx:
> *
> best avg5: 4.37 (σ = 0.01)
> best avg12: 4.60
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> I did what now o_o
> 
> EDIT: Watched the video now. Why'd you do so many parities instead of waiting till last layer to fix the edge?



It's a bad gamble I take. There's a 50% chance I might not have inner OLL parity, so sometimes I complete edge pairing, in the hope that I'll get a good single.

It's kinda similar to how most people deal with parity on 4x4x4. Let's say we do OLL and delay OLL parity. Then we reach PLL and let's say we also have PLL parity. then we can do an alg which solves both parities at once and we might in fact save time.

Standard approach for someone solving LL: OLL parity, OLL, PLL parity, PLL
Less common approach: OLL, parities, PLL

The latter approach might give us better singles with double parity, but it might also mean that we'll get worse singles in solves with only OLL parity. (Assuming that doing pure OLL parity is slower than non-pure OLL parity).


So in the solve I did, I clearly got to a point where there is obviously one OLL parity, and it's either inner or outer OLL parity (by judging the last two edge groups). Let's say I have outer OLL parity (but I obviously don't know this). Then I complete edge pairing by doing a L2T parity alg. Followed by F2L, OLL, PLL parity if any, then PLL.

But with the standard approach, then I would have solved just one of the last two edge groups and it would mean that I would have to do outer OLL parity later on in the solve. Which is arguably slower.

So really I guess it's a case of whether you want A (standard appproach) or B (non stanard approach) when we reach a stage in edge pairing where there's obviously only one OLL parity.

Inner parity: A: solve penultimate edge group in 1 simple alg, do inner OLL parity after F5L, B: solve last two edge groups with L2T parity alg, but also do fat OLL parity alg after F5L.
Outer parity: A: solve penultimate edge group in 1 simple alg, do outer OLL parity after F5L, B: solve last two edge groups with L2T parity alg, but no more OLL parity.

EDIT: after reading this, I'm not really sure which approach I like more...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> The most scariest person I've ever seen. Crazy averages with all events. Going for top 5 sum of ranks?



At least top 20. I'm terrible at SQ-1 and FMC.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 30, 2013)

2x2wtf

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/101
best time: 1.369
worst time: 3.912

current avg5: 2.255 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 1.807 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 2.513 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 1.986 (σ = 0.29)

current avg50: 2.390 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 2.268 (σ = 0.54)

current avg100: 2.334 (σ = 0.53)
best avg100: 2.331 (σ = 0.52)

session avg: 2.331 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 2.351

PB ao100 by .09 O____o



Spoiler: Scrambles



Session average: 2.331
1. 2.545 F' U F2 U F' U2 F' R F2 
2. 2.692 F2 U' F' U F2 R' F2 R' F U' 
3. 2.031 U2 F2 R U' F' R U2 R U 
4. (1.475) R2 U' R F2 R F' U2 F U2 
5. 2.407 R' F' U R2 U F2 U R' U2 
6. 1.858 F2 U2 R U R2 U F2 R2 U2 
7. 1.920 R U F' R' U F2 R' U F' U' 
8. 1.939 F' R U' F2 R U R' F U' 
9. 3.069 F R U' R2 F' R U2 R' U' 
10. 1.628 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U' 
11. 2.584 R F U R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
12. 2.211 F U' F U F2 R' U2 R U 
13. 2.206 U2 R' U2 F' U' R F2 R' U2 
14. 2.355 F R F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F U' 
15. 2.470 U2 F R2 U2 F R' F U' R U' 
16. (1.369) R2 U' R U R2 U F' R U2 
17. 1.767 U F U2 F U' R' F R2 U' 
18. 2.584 F R2 F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R' 
19. 2.317 R2 U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' U' 
20. (1.381) F U R2 F' U' F2 U R U2 
21. (DNF(1.489)) R2 F' R U2 R' F R' F' R2 
22. 1.573 U2 F2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' 
23. 1.839 R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U' F U' 
24. (3.845) U R F' U2 R2 F' U F U2 
25. (1.501) R F' U' F U R' U R2 U' 
26. 2.153 F' R2 F2 R2 U F' U2 R2 U' 
27. 1.680 R' F' U R U R U' F U' 
28. (3.611) R' F U2 R2 U' R F2 R U' 
29. 1.587 F2 R F' R F2 U2 R' F' R 
30. 2.190 F2 U F' R U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 
31. 2.466 F R F' R' F2 U2 F' R U 
32. (3.912) F2 U' F U R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
33. 2.005 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 
34. 2.079 U2 F2 U' F R' F2 U' F R U' 
35. 2.131 U R F U2 R F2 R U' F2 U' 
36. 1.695 U2 F R2 U2 F U R2 F' R 
37. 2.008 U R F2 U F2 U' R U R' 
38. (3.904) U' R' F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
39. 3.061 F' U2 F' R F U' F2 R' U2 
40. 1.684 U' F U' F R' F2 U R2 U 
41. 1.918 R U' F' R' F2 R U2 F' U' 
42. 2.034 F U R' U' R' F2 U F2 R' 
43. 2.127 F R F R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 
44. 3.424 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U 
45. 2.875 R' U2 F' R2 F R F2 R2 U 
46. 2.188 R' U F R' U F2 R2 U R2 
47. 2.519 F2 U2 F' R U' F R2 U' R 
48. 2.280 R2 F U F2 U F' U' R' F 
49. 1.854 U' F U' R' F U' F U R2 U' 
50. 2.868 F2 U' F' R' F R' F2 R' U2 
51. 2.812 F2 U2 R' F U' R2 U' F R' 
52. 3.456 U F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' 
53. 2.379 U2 F2 U R F U2 F U2 F 
54. 1.970 U2 R2 F U2 F' R' F R' F2 
55. 3.594 R F U' R2 F U' R U' R2 
56. 3.146 U' F2 R2 U R F R2 F2 R' U2 
57. 2.423 U2 F U' F R2 U' F' U' R2 U' 
58. 2.018 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' F' R' 
59. 1.653 R U2 F' U F2 U F U R' 
60. 2.004 R2 F2 U2 R U' F' R' F' U' 
61. 3.363 F' U F R' U2 F2 R F' U' 
62. 2.412 U2 R2 F2 R F U2 R' F2 U2 
63. 2.774 U' F' U2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 
64. 2.386 U2 F U F' U R2 U R2 U' 
65. 1.813 R' F' R' F2 U' R U F' U' 
66. 2.458 R U R' F' R F' U F' U2 
67. 2.282 F2 U R F2 U2 R2 U' F R 
68. 2.518 F' R2 F' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 
69. 1.905 R2 U' R U R2 U R' F' R U' 
70. 3.400 F2 U R F' R U' R' U2 R' 
71. 2.850 F' R2 F R2 F' R U' F2 U' 
72. 1.868 R' F R F' U' F2 R U2 R 
73. (1.434) R2 F' U' R' U F2 R2 U' R 
74. 1.905 U' F U' R' F U2 R' F R' 
75. 2.103 U F' U R2 U' F R' F2 U 
76. 1.904 U' R U R F' U' F U2 R2 
77. 1.890 F' U F' R F2 R' F2 U2 R2 
78. 1.902 F R' U F2 R' U F U R U2 
79. 3.297 R2 U2 R U' F2 U2 R F2 U' 
80. 2.496 R' F' U F2 R' U R2 F' U' 
81. (1.522) F2 U2 R' U2 F' U' F' R2 U' 
82. 2.191 F2 R' F2 U F R' F R2 U 
83. 2.292 R' F' R F' R F' U' F2 R2 U' 
84. 1.655 F R F U2 R' F U R U2 
85. 1.730 U2 R' U' R2 F' U F2 R2 U' 
86. 2.506 F2 R2 U R U2 R' F2 R' U' 
87. 2.634 R F U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U' 
88. 3.191 R F' U F' R2 F' U' R2 U 
89. 2.612 R' U F U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U' 
90. 2.712 R U' F' U2 R F U R F2 
91. 3.473 U F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R' F2 
92. 2.372 R' F' R F R F2 U R' U2 
93. 2.400 U' F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U R' 
94. 1.832 U F2 R U F2 R F2 R U 
95. (3.608) R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 
96. 2.752 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R F' 
97. 2.143 U2 F2 U F R2 F' R F2 U' 
98. 2.587 U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' F R U' 
99. 2.035 R2 U' F2 R F2 R' F2 R U' 
100. 1.762 U2 F2 U' F' U2 F U2 R' U' 
101. 2.821 R2 F U' F R2 U2 F U' F2 U'



30 sub 2 singles :tu


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *Pyraminx:
> *
> best avg5: 4.37 (σ = 0.01)
> best avg12: 4.60
> ...



Nice job! 
What method?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 30, 2013)

New PB, eh.

16.02, 18.83, 15.95, 20.41, 17.88, 18.27, 17.56, (21.71), 15.92, (14.17), 16.25, 15.85= *17.29*


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2013)

2:14.36 Feet PB single.


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

best time: 3.79
worst time: 10.64

current avg5: 5.70 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 4.61 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 5.88 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 4.92 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 5.66 (σ = 0.91)
best avg100: 5.66 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 5.66 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 5.75

ao100 PB by 0.01

I'm now faster with 1-flip than what I was before learning it


----------



## etshy (Jun 30, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> The most scariest person I've ever seen. Crazy averages with all events. Going for top 5 sum of ranks?



I'm sure he will be in top 3 by sum of all ranks


----------



## cubesonfire (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes! Got three 2x2 PBS, 2.82,then 2.49 and finally 1.38 unofficial national record


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 30, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> Yes! Got three 2x2 PBS, 2.82,then 2.49 and finally 1.38 unofficial national record



Hand scrambles? LOLscrambles?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2013)

Username said:


> Nice job!
> What method?



Normal keyhole. The scrambles were pretty easy.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2013)

Megaminx:

(1:11.83), 1:20.36, (1:43.69), 1:19.73, 1:18.64, 1:22.15, 1:19.41, 1:19.93, 1:20.99, 1:29.32, 1:16.33, 1:15.03 = 1:20.19

It appears I'm now 15 seconds slower than last month


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2013)

1.74 average of 12

Best average of 12: 1.520, 1.512, 1.816, (3.144), 1.808, 1.560, 1.976, 1.416, 1.432, 2.080, (1.272), 2.304 = *1.742* (s = 0.495)


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jun 30, 2013)

OH i see


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 30, 2013)

15.33 avg5 and 16.30 avg12 for OH


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2013)

It's taken me about 5,000 total solves to get my first OLL skip (I'm not entirely sure why I haven't had one earlier...), and it was when doing OH  At least it was a PB in that: 45.65.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2013)

do you mean LL skip


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> do you mean LL skip


Nope, OLL... and three solves later I got another one!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2013)

TDM said:


> Nope, OLL... and three solves later I got another one!



well the probability of not getting an OLL skip in 5000 solves is 0.0000000084% so you're probably overexaggerating how many solves you've done or you've had an OLL skip before and forgotten


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2013)

I know that was my first OLL skip: I'd have remembered another one. I've done ~1,500 solves on qqTimer since I last reset, and I'd done another 1,500 before that. Before I started using qqtimer, I'd done around 1,000 times solves on CubeTimer and RubeTimer. Add in the untimed solves (which I do a lot), and that's probably more than 5000.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2013)

*1.70 average of 12, 1.43 average of 5*

Best average of 5: 1.488, (0.568), (1.928), 1.528, 1.296 = 1.437 (s = 0.447)
Best average of 12: (7.272), 2.056, 1.584, 1.488, (0.568), 1.928, 1.528, 1.296, 1.536, 1.776, 2.392, 1.480 = 1.706 (s = 1.623)

wol i'm breaking my avg12 pb alot recently


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

3.75 pyra ao5

Also I beat Drew by 0.02


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 30, 2013)

10.51 PB single. second time in 2 days i broke my record. 
happened 2 solves after i turned off my camera :/ , but i did get a 11.999(lol, almost 12) solve on camera.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wonder how much more I'm going to improve on 7x7. 

3:39.43 Single
3:43.43 Mean of 3 - 3:40.99, 3:49.86, 3:39.43
3:45.77 average of 5 - (4:03.59), 3:40.99, 3:49.86, (3:39.43), 3:46.46
4:05.63 average of 12 - 4:16.49, 4:26.77, 4:06.11, 3:48.20, 4:27.33, (4:45.87), 4:30.50, 4:03.59, 3:40.99, 3:49.86, (3:39.43), 3:46.46
4:13.42 average of 50


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

5.32 pyra ao100


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally got a sub 10 on camera


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 1, 2013)

I guess I'm not too bad at pyra.

5.88 average of 100


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UReqcVBPY9Y]http://youtu.be/UReqcVBPY9Y[/video]

9.72 single on camera jump to 1:48 for the 9.72


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

Best average of 5: (2.960), 0.952, 1.704, 1.607, (0.688) = 1.421 (s = 0.789)

lol counting 0


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think my second sub 90 - 1:29.70 (mega)

edit: 1:29.59


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

Best average of 12: 0.600, 1.368, 2.600, 2.007, (3.017), 2.128, 1.912, (0.480), 1.776, 2.016, 1.760, 1.416 = 1.758 (s = 0.697)

counting 2.60 :fp
counting 0.60 wol

slow


----------



## avgdi (Jul 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Best average of 12: 0.600, 1.368, 2.600, 2.007, (3.017), 2.128, 1.912, (0.480), 1.776, 2.016, 1.760, 1.416 = 1.758 (s = 0.697)
> 
> counting 2.60 :fp
> counting 0.60 wol
> ...



Are these 2x2 times?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 1, 2013)

I got 7 sub-13 solves today! I hope that means I'm improving again. Besides those, I got more lower times as well. I'm getting tired of being at the sub-16 barrier.


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Took me 97 solves to roll my 5.32 pyra ao100 to 5.29 

I'm going to go up to 1000 solves (may take a few days) and hope the average is sub NR (after 198 solves the session average is 5.33, NR is 5.70)

E: 3 more solves and the ao100 is 5.28


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

avgdi said:


> Are these 2x2 times?



2x2 simulator.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 1, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 120/120
best time: 1.42
worst time: 5.46

current avg5: 2.61 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 2.21 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 2.57 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 2.46 (σ = 0.38)

current avg50: 2.75 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 2.73 (σ = 0.50)

current avg100: 2.82 (σ = 0.51) - PB
best avg100: 2.82 (σ = 0.51)

session avg: 2.85 (σ = 0.50)

session mean: 2.89


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

avgdi said:


> Are these 2x2 times?



yar 2x2sim


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 1, 2013)

36.23 4x4 ao5
1:09.66 5x5 ao5
2.86 2x2 ao5
3.14 pyra ao5


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 1, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 1.58
worst time: 4.23

current avg5: 2.78 (σ = 0.08)
best avg5: 2.12 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 2.85 (σ = 0.23)
best avg12: 2.22 (σ = 0.27)

current avg50: 2.76 (σ = 0.39)
best avg50: 2.41 (σ = 0.34)

current avg100: 2.59 (σ = 0.41)
best avg100: 2.59 (σ = 0.41)

session avg: 2.59 (σ = 0.39)
session mean: 2.60

WAAAAAT?!?!?!?!


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 101/101
> best time: 1.58
> worst time: 4.23
> ...



NICE


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

sub 2 avg12 pls


----------



## Henrik (Jul 1, 2013)

Not PB avg of 12:
30.77, 37.36, 35.22, 32.16, 31.86, 35.96, (41.00), 40.05, 35.75, 31.75, (26.96), 35.11 = 34.60
PB avg of 12 is = 34.59 from ages ago!
(Yes Rubik's cube with feet, practice for worlds, all non-lucky)
But still I am happy to get sub-35 again! 

Yea and 39.09 avg of 530 feet solves


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

11.96 ao12 on 3x3
PB by 0.8 wat and on a white cube


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 1, 2013)

3x3 Average of 1000: 18.21. Done in CCT.
 Hopefully sub 18 soon.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 1, 2013)

megaminx with feet, first attempt ever 9:29.24

need to do real feet again (^ henrik you inspire me)


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 1, 2013)

avg12: 6.56 (σ = 0.34)
6.20, 6.39, 6.45, 6.18, 7.23, (5.99), (7.27), 7.09, 6.47, 6.53, 6.55, 6.50

global avg has still been sup7
I also got a cool avg100 but that's a secret


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

5BLD said:


> avg12: 6.56 (σ = 0.34)
> 6.20, 6.39, 6.45, 6.18, 7.23, (5.99), (7.27), 7.09, 6.47, 6.53, 6.55, 6.50
> 
> global avg has still been sup7
> I also got a cool avg100 but that's a secret



Reveal plz


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Reveal plz



Lemme get another sub-7 avg100 before I reveal whether I've finally gotten a sub-7 avg100

Btw I still cant sub7 easily


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

What the actual ****, 6.5 avg12...


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Wat no way i dont even...?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2013)

Henrik said:


> Not PB avg of 12:
> 30.77, 37.36, 35.22, 32.16, 31.86, 35.96, (41.00), 40.05, 35.75, 31.75, (26.96), 35.11 = 34.60
> PB avg of 12 is = 34.59 from ages ago!
> (Yes Rubik's cube with feet, practice for worlds, all non-lucky)
> ...



Just.... awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 1, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> 36.23 4x4 ao5
> 1:09.66 5x5 ao5
> 2.86 2x2 ao5
> 3.14 pyra ao5



WTH. Guys this is official, if you didn't know... He's 2nd in the world for pyraminx average...  Only one other person has managed to beat the great Yohei Oka.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 1, 2013)

wat

I didn't think he did Pyra.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

sub-30 OH avg12


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 1, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> 36.23 4x4 ao5
> 1:09.66 5x5 ao5
> 2.86 2x2 ao5
> 3.14 pyra ao5


Official! Didn't realize that. Pyra is getting competitive. I'm almost out of the top 10


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 1, 2013)

Username said:


> 11.96 ao12 on 3x3
> PB by 0.8 wat and on a white cube



This is unacceptable! I am suppose to be faster at 3x3 then you! JK really nice job!!


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 1, 2013)

Just had a 14.34 full-step single (I average 23ish), but I think I'll count it as lucky, not PB - 2 cross edges in place, 2 placeable in 4 moves while preserving triple-sexy first F2L insert. Second insert was accidental multislot, easy 3 move 4th, came out of F2L at 7 seconds! Last layer pretty standard for me, but the fact I was about 8 seconds ahead of normal time coming out of F2L did help a little!

Almost forgot - using new FangShi Shuang Ren. 30 solves into the current session, and only 3 ruined by corner twists!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 1, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> 36.23 4x4 ao5
> 1:09.66 5x5 ao5
> 2.86 2x2 ao5
> 3.14 pyra ao5



wwaaaaatttt pyra AsR

Congrats!


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh yes! First cube sim success, 5:57:36


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2013)

Username said:


> 11.96 ao12 on 3x3
> PB by 0.8 wat and on a white cube



Wat, last I remembered you averaged 16 or something.


----------



## Dakotajennings (Jul 2, 2013)

So glad I can finally consistently solve 4x4


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 2, 2013)

I beat my pyraminx Ao5 PB...
by 1/100th of a second. Go me!


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat
> 
> I didn't think he did Pyra.



nah I do, it's just that my average is not that great, thank the great scrambles


----------



## bran (Jul 2, 2013)

Pb Average of 5: 10.18
1. 11.90 
2. (8.33) 
3. 8.81 
4. (12.93) 
5. 9.82


----------



## Username (Jul 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wat, last I remembered you averaged 16 or something.



I still average like 14, I have no idea how I did that :O


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2013)

Did 2 FMC attempts (One in 50mins, the other in like 20). 27htm/30htm 

Hopefully I can get OcR at Worlds.


----------



## Username (Jul 2, 2013)

3 2-flips, one from each angle: 2.28
(Pyraminx)


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 2, 2013)

First sub-60 avg12 with Yau - 57.68, 1:02.66, 1:02.59, 56.07, 54.84, 52.83, 1:08.29, 59.64, (1:10.35), 1:05.88, (51.40), 58.34 = 59.88.

Still slower than my normal reduction, but I ultimately intend on adopting Yau as my main method.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 2, 2013)

Got my first sub-20 average of 100 on 3x3x3 yesterday.
Decided it was about time I practised to an acceptable standard


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> First sub-60 avg12 with Yau - 57.68, 1:02.66, 1:02.59, 56.07, 54.84, 52.83, 1:08.29, 59.64, (1:10.35), 1:05.88, (51.40), 58.34 = 59.88.
> 
> Still slower than my normal reduction, but I ultimately intend on adopting Yau as my main method.



Nice! If you need any advice for yau, just PM me on facebook (Or Faz. He probably has more helpful info anyway )


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Nice! If you need any advice for yau, just PM me on facebook (Or Faz. He probably has more helpful info anyway )


Thanks, I appreciate that . Until recently I was sticking to reduction because I thought Feliks was still using it, then at Shepparton to my surprise he told me he switched to Yau! 

By the way, great FMC attempts! If you can pull off a 27 at Worlds you might land something in addition to OcR.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that . Until recently I was sticking to reduction because I thought Feliks was still using it, then at Shepparton to my surprise he told me he switched to Yau!
> 
> By the way, great FMC attempts! If you can pull off a 27 at Worlds you might land something in addition to OcR.



Haha I switched like a year ago  I think you'll see your times drop pretty quickly with Yau, it just takes a bit of practice 

And nice FMC Jay, hopefully you can pull off a sub 30 at worlds


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 2, 2013)

Steadily sub 25 now, usually 22-24 avg  And that without great look ahead(sort of a mix between fast turning and look ahead), inefficient f2l solutions, and lots of cube rotations. Yes, even y2's! Taking a break from timing now for one or two weeks to get my f2l efficient and get rid of unnecessary cube rotations. Maybe learn proper look ahead after that. Sub 20 I'll get you!!

Edit: My cross sucks big time too, gotta work on that aswell


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 2, 2013)

24.10 OH single! Beat PB by like seconds. LL was chameleon ocll and u perm. Nice f2l also. A few solves later also got 26.25. I also got a 32.xx ao5. Good oh session.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 2, 2013)

OH PB 19.72, FINALLY sub-20 single. Will update sig later


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2013)

Yup, still decent at 2x2.

best avg5: 2.62
best avg12: 2.80
best avg50: 3.14

Times: 1.64, 3.32, 3.99, 2.48, 3.77, 3.92, 3.07, 2.99, 2.91, 3.50, 2.36, 3.69, 3.42, 4.10, 2.46, (4.36), 2.75, (1.18), 3.79, 3.04, 3.93, (4.82), 3.06, 2.38, 3.97, 2.36, 4.18, 3.62, 3.04, 3.34, 2.55, 3.13, 3.03, 3.18, 2.63, 2.14, (4.89), 3.77, 2.95, 2.40, 3.07, 4.21, (1.60), 2.39, 2.53, 3.26, 3.99, (1.14), 3.11, 2.71


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2013)

Apparently my 4x4 PB just went from 1:06.xx to 59.54...


----------



## larsvdb (Jul 2, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Apparently my 4x4 PB just went from 1:06.xx to 59.54...



congrats on your first sub 1 solve!!!!


i got my 5th yesterday  56.79 i hope for a sub 55 single and sub 1 avg soon


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jul 2, 2013)

Already posted this everywhere else, so why not here too. Finally got my first sub-20 single (18.99). Really happy about it, even though it was a PLL skip, because if the past is any indication, I will get there soon, the first one is always a skip


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2013)

Meh, not even sub-10.

best time: 6.96
best avg5: 8.97 
best avg12: 9.74
best avg50: 10.14


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Meh, not even sub-10.
> 
> best time: 6.96
> best avg5: 8.97
> ...



Clock or 3x3?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Clock or 3x3?



Haha, I was sure someone was gonna ask 

3x3


----------



## Rnewms (Jul 2, 2013)

D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F L D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 R D' 10.90

z2 R' D U L D'
y U y L' U L
y U2 L' U' L U R' U R
U2 y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

I haven't gotten a 10 in forever. It should have been sub-10, but rotations :fp

I also noticed how much easier the rest of F2L would have been if I had inserted the 2nd pair differently.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 2, 2013)

Real Gigaminx, 9:37 was my first sub-10  

(9:37.66), 10:08.14, (10:12.88), 9:38.20, 9:47.95 = 9:51.43 avg5


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally got a 4x4 that I like and will be my main. Lets hop that this one doesn't break like my others have.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 2, 2013)

9.97 single Oll Skip Should have been faster

[video=youtube_share;acFzk58uj6o]http://youtu.be/acFzk58uj6o[/video]


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2013)

for 4x4 I think this AVG of 5 is good. But with some modding on my SS 4x4 v4 white it will help it. I already lubed the core and slightly modded it.

2:09.14, 2:30.68, 1:44.64, 1:39.34, 2:51.51
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:39.34
worst time: 2:51.51

current avg5: 2:08.15 (σ = 18.81)
best avg5: 2:08.15 (σ = 18.81)

session avg: 2:08.15 (σ = 18.81)
session mean: 2:11.06


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> for 4x4 I think this AVG of 5 is good. But with some modding on my SS 4x4 v4 white it will help it. I already lubed the core and slightly modded it.
> 
> 2:09.14, 2:30.68, 1:44.64, 1:39.34, 2:51.51
> stats: (hide)
> ...



modding it will not increase your times.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> modding it will not increase your times.



No, but it might decrease them.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> No, but it might decrease them.



True it will help some but it won't bring my AVG right down to 1:30.xx right after the mod. But it will help some.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> No, but it might decrease them.


thats what i meant. but with sup 2 times modding wont help.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 3, 2013)

Nearly sub 25 AO12 with Roux.
25.85, 22.14, 28.09, 24.99, 27.35, 24.49, 24.05, 32.46, 31.29, 22.27, 20.94, 21.42 = 25.19


Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.94
worst time: 32.46

current avg5: 24.99 (σ = 5.47)
best avg5: 24.99 (σ = 5.47)

current avg12: 25.19 (σ = 3.07)
best avg12: 25.19 (σ = 3.07)

session avg: 25.19 (σ = 3.07)
session mean: 25.45


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

8.42 3X3 single Full step Z-perm


----------



## Iggy (Jul 3, 2013)

Username said:


> 8.42 3X3 single Full step Z-perm



Wow how did you suddenly get so fast? :O


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow how did you suddenly get so fast? :O



I don't know  I still average about 14, but I get more and more sub 10's all the time... 

My F2L is getting better all the time, and that's the main thing that's holding me back from being sub 12 I guess. My cross is like 1 second and LL is 4 so my F2L is really slow


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

9.68 Fullstep 3x3 single

R-perm

E: 9.49 3x3 single PLL skip


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

14.02 ao100 on 3x3


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 3, 2013)

Username said:


> 8.42 3X3 single Full step Z-perm



Wow! now get one of these awesome times on camera


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm liking this Yau business.

50.09, 56.16, 54.04, (49.25), (59.96) = 53.43 avg5

Beats my old pb (with ordinary reduction) by 0.11 seconds , messed up the avg12, though.


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Wow! now get one of these awesome times on camera



I tried filming earlier, but didn't even get sub 12 singles, or sub 14 averages


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 3, 2013)

Username said:


> I tried filming earlier, but didn't even get sub 12 singles, or sub 14 averages



That sucks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2013)

11.99, 14.17, 14.39, (16.06), 12.58, (11.77), 15.22, 13.34, 13.97, 13.52, 15.85, 13.56 = 13.86

Been sucking at OH really bad recently, so at least I'm glad to get a 14 avg12 before CO.

edit: another one: 14.05, 12.76, 13.05, 14.96, (15.85), 12.69, 13.72, 13.10, 14.00, 14.78, (11.23), 15.09 = 13.82


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 3, 2013)

0.89 stackmat pyra single....on cam. U R B L B L' R' B r b


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 0.89 stackmat pyra single....on cam. U R B L B L' R' B r b



Wat.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


>



Scramble?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Scramble?



Look a few posts up.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Look a few posts up.



Oh thanks I see it now.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 3, 2013)

13.95 avg12  

I have really improved in the past month, went from 16 second average to 14  (14.6 avg100)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 3, 2013)

Avg5: *13.47* (σ = 0.27)
PB Avg12: *14.12* (σ = 0.79)
PB Avg50: *15.67* (σ = 1.60)

Times for the Avg12:
13.69, _((12.13)), (14.60), 13.72, 13.52, 13.18_, (16.37), 15.68, 14.11, 14.84, 14.56, 13.27
Italic is for Avg5.

I want to be a sub15 for avgAll


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2013)

(11.17), 9.04, 9.00, 9.03, (8.18) = 9.02 (SD=0.02)


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

*PYRAMINX*

number of times: 164/164
best time: 2.40
worst time: 14.43

current avg5: 5.29 (σ = 1.77)
best avg5: 3.58 (σ = 0.38) *PB*

current avg12: 5.32 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 4.08 (σ = 0.94) *PB*

current avg100: 4.91 (σ = 1.01)
best avg100: 4.88 (σ = 0.94) *PB*

session avg: 5.05 (σ = 1.00)
session mean: 5.19



Spoiler: ao12 times and scrambles



Average of 12: 4.08
1. (2.40) B' U' B' U R' L U B' b u' 
2. 3.72 L U R' B R' B R' U l' r' b u 
3. 5.60 R B R' U' R L B' U l' r b' 
4. 4.50 U' R L U' R L' R L b u 
5. 5.48 U R B' U L R' L R' L r' u 
6. 4.02 U' B' R L R U' B L' l 
7. 3.32 U L' R' B U R' L R' U' b 
8. (5.82) U R' B' U' B R' U L' l r' b u 
9. 2.55 U L' U B' R U R B' l' 
10. 4.01 R L B R' B R' U L' l' r b' u 
11. 3.41 L R B' R' B R' U R' l' r' 
12. 4.15 L' B L' B' L B U R' l' r' u





Spoiler: ao5 times and scrambles



Average of 5: 3.58
1. 3.32 U L' R' B U R' L R' U' b 
2. (5.82) U R' B' U' B R' U L' l r' b u 
3. (2.55) U L' U B' R U R B' l' 
4. 4.01 R L B R' B R' U L' l' r b' u 
5. 3.41 L R B' R' B R' U R' l' r'





Spoiler: ALL 164 TIMES



4.51, 5.52, 4.67, 5.30, 3.18, 3.11, 5.84, 14.43, 4.92, 4.63, 9.44, 4.33, 4.78, 5.01, 4.06, 4.57, 6.19, 9.03, 4.12, 5.20, 4.03, 6.87, 4.72, 5.31, 4.88, 8.61, 4.62, 4.31, 9.77, 4.37, 6.51, 7.03, 5.98, 4.31, 4.48, 3.78, 6.74, 3.78, 5.80, 4.85, 3.79, 5.97, 4.37, 6.18, 5.06, 8.40, 5.17, 5.83, 5.82, 6.52, 5.18, 4.96, 5.07, 4.47, 5.61, 4.33, 4.55, 6.25, 4.45, 5.55, 4.14, 5.90, 4.43, 6.90, 5.06, 5.20, 5.66, 5.46, 2.79, 3.63, 5.59, 5.07, 7.08, 4.47, 7.43, 3.70, 4.88, 5.06, 6.83, 5.36, 4.72, 5.61, 5.04, 4.10, 4.32, 5.34, 4.30, 5.83, 4.69, 4.38, 4.42, 4.77, 9.97, 3.84, 6.84, 3.98, 3.67, 5.22, 4.40, 4.13, 5.89, 4.46, 4.10, 7.84, 5.95, 5.43, 6.97, 7.18, 4.27, 9.32, 5.37, 3.81, 4.04, 6.74, 4.44, 3.82, 5.22, 5.09, 3.49, 3.14, 4.46, 3.65, 5.10, 6.53, 5.31, 3.31, 5.71, 2.40, 3.72, 5.60, 4.50, 5.48, 4.02, 3.32, 5.82, 2.55, 4.01, 3.41, 4.15, 3.98, 4.15, 5.09, 3.75, 6.23, 6.14, 5.41, 4.20, 5.06, 5.74, 4.38, 4.46, 3.77, 3.17, 7.73, 5.12, 5.36, 5.48, 5.45, 4.94, 3.23, 3.63, 5.10, 8.31, 7.15



Am I sub 5 now?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2013)

Username said:


> *PYRAMINX*
> 
> number of times: 164/164
> best time: 2.40
> ...


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 3, 2013)

Username said:


> *PYRAMINX*
> 
> 
> Am I sub 5 now?



That is awesome congrats!  And I would say yes, you are sub 5 now, but what do I know I don't do pyra.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't ask me how......

Average of 5: 38.07
1. 35.65 B' D2 u f R2 B L' f' u2 L B r2 L' U D F U' L' r' u2 F2 B' u f2 B2 r' R U r u' r' D2 F' f2 L' B' L2 U' B' L 
2. (54.05) F' R u' F u' F' U r B2 u' U' r f' D' r F2 U2 u D2 B' r' f' D' B2 D' R2 r2 f' r' f2 B' L u' R' U r2 L f' B' U' 
3. 35.97 R L f2 R' L r' D U r2 B u' F u' R2 B' U' f' r2 R' F2 U2 L2 u D' B2 L2 R' F2 u' U' B' f2 F2 L f D' F2 u' U F' 
4. (34.50) r' U2 r' F2 U B2 F R2 F' r' B2 D' f2 R2 F2 U' u' f2 r B' u' B R f2 D u F D2 u L2 u2 U D' L2 F u F U' u2 F 
5. 42.58 R D f B R' F2 u' U2 R u' U f2 r f U2 R2 D' L' F' L2 B L2 B' U B u2 L B' u' D2 F D2 u' L' r R2 U' u R' u


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Don't ask me how......
> 
> Average of 5: 38.07
> 1. 35.65 B' D2 u f R2 B L' f' u2 L B r2 L' U D F U' L' r' u2 F2 B' u f2 B2 r' R U r u' r' D2 F' f2 L' B' L2 U' B' L
> ...



Nice! Would the answer to "How?" be "modded cube"?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 3, 2013)

Username said:


> Nice! Would the answer to "How?" be "modded cube"?



lol, I barely modded my cube and I don't think there are any difference


----------



## etshy (Jul 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> (11.17), 9.04, 9.00, 9.03, (8.18) = 9.02 (SD=0.02)



that consistency :tu


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally sub-9 ao100.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/101
best time: 7.29
worst time: 12.53

current avg5: 8.63 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 7.95 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 9.23 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 8.45 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 8.94 (σ = 0.73)
best avg100: 8.92 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 8.93 (σ = 0.69)
session mean: 8.98



Spoiler



8.67, 9.02, 9.39, 8.97, 9.11, 10.90, 8.22, 8.68, 9.33, 8.84, 7.45, 11.14, 9.21, 8.72, 9.11, 8.04, 8.68, 9.12, 7.78, 7.87, 7.75, 8.20, 9.32, 9.44, 10.16, 9.00, 8.89, 8.09, 8.72, 8.61, 9.55, 9.06, 8.90, 9.77, 10.68, 9.83, 7.98, 8.83, 9.14, 8.54, 9.36, 8.05, 7.57, 8.58, 7.96, 9.56, 8.16, 10.20, 9.61, 8.02, 9.24, 8.99, 8.82, 8.35, 10.89, 8.87, 8.00, 8.77, 8.38, 10.46, 8.06, 9.79, 8.30, 9.17, 10.37, 7.97, 8.73, 8.27, 7.29, 7.79, 8.66, 8.85, 8.33, 8.79, 8.99, 9.29, 8.91, 8.35, 7.95, DNF(9.59), 8.90, 10.36, 8.71, 12.53, 9.00, 8.71, 8.95, 8.86, 9.39, 12.22, 7.82, 8.72, 10.70, 9.48, 9.14, 10.12, 8.41, 8.65, 8.84, 7.53, 10.43


----------



## porkynator (Jul 3, 2013)

Multi-method evening (I did 4 solves with CFOP, 4 with Heise, 4 with Petrus, 4 with Roux, 4 with ZZ and so on until I did 100 solves in total)

CFOP session mean: 15.46


Spoiler



number of times: 20/20
best time: 12.05
worst time: 18.94
best avg5: 13.85 (σ = 0.36)
best avg12: 15.37 (σ = 1.68)
15.44, 13.69, 12.05, 17.32, 18.94, 13.63, 14.57, 15.62, 16.31, 18.66, 17.80, 16.18, 18.03, 12.97, 13.46, 13.92, 14.17, 15.93, 16.68, 13.81


Heise session mean: 24.63


Spoiler



number of times: 20/20
best time: 15.34
worst time: 32.52
best avg5: 19.32 (σ = 1.02)
best avg12: 23.53 (σ = 4.83)
27.24, 28.99, 30.37, 27.78, 21.34, 28.07, 22.67, 23.09, 20.74, 24.57, 19.29, 30.14, 22.94, 28.41, 31.25, 15.34, 32.52, 18.16, 19.74, 20.06


Petrus session mean: 17.09


Spoiler



number of times: 20/20
best time: 12.56
worst time: 22.95
best avg5: 15.13 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 15.47 (σ = 1.43)
16.84, 22.93, 14.56, 22.95, 18.96, 19.54, 19.07, 21.73, 14.43, 16.02, 12.56, 17.03, 16.61, 15.56, 17.98, 15.35, 13.45, 16.59, 12.93, 16.72


Roux session mean: 19.39


Spoiler



number of times: 20/20
best time: 14.88
worst time: 23.41
best avg5: 18.02 (σ = 2.14)
best avg12: 18.53 (σ = 1.55)
20.15, 19.39, 22.63, 23.41, 18.21, 21.83, 18.35, 19.43, 22.64, 20.36, 18.95, 16.48, 17.54, 18.50, 19.98, 18.56, 19.83, 15.66, 14.88, 21.11


ZZ session mean: 12.12


Spoiler



number of times: 20/20
best time: 8.54
worst time: 15.17
best avg5: 10.69 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 11.98 (σ = 1.40)
11.47, 13.77, 13.34, 12.52, 8.54, 13.03, 10.86, 11.09, 12.29, 13.42, 11.81, 13.70, 14.31, 11.34, 10.71, 14.95, 10.25, 8.71, 11.10, 15.17


It's an accomplishment because I am still sub-20 with the "Big Four" methods; also, it's seems like I've improved my Petrus times without even practising it!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 3, 2013)

GAH!!!!!
7.18 single that was really sub-7, but I suck at stopping timers. FML?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> GAH!!!!!
> 7.18 single that was really sub-7, but I suck at stopping timers. FML?



Keep solving until you beat it
Lol i suck at timer stopping as well, half the time its a +2. I had to practise stopping it properly at my last comp cuz I was +2ing every (practice) solve practically.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 3, 2013)

Username said:


> *PYRAMINX*
> 
> number of times: 164/164
> best time: 2.40
> ...



You're catching up to me! :O I better start practicing again.


----------



## already1329 (Jul 4, 2013)

Average of 12: 11.97


Spoiler



1. 12.30 L2 F' R2 B D2 F' R2 F R2 B D2 U' R' F D' L2 B' D2 B R 
2. 12.58 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F D' L' B2 L D' L2 U F2 L 
3. 12.06 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L' D R' B R2 D' F L' D' B2 
4. 11.53 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L F' R' U' B' R2 U L' R2 U 
5. 11.38 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 L' B2 R' U F U2 F D R' U' F L 
6. 12.03 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' F' L D L2 U' B2 U' B F2 
7. 12.30 L2 D2 B D2 F' R2 B D2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U B U2 L' R D' F' D2 
8. 9.93 R B2 L2 B2 R' D R2 U' F R2 B2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 
9. 13.44 L U' R' L2 U' D L U B U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' 
10. (15.55) U2 B2 D U R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U B R D F' D' L R2 D F' L' 
11. (9.63) F U F' U' B2 D R U2 R F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 
12. 12.16 D B' R' B U' L U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F L2 B2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2013)

59.91 megaminx single

First sub-1 since NCR.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 4, 2013)

Was messing with Yau5 on 5x5 again, realized that I need to do E-slice pairing for L4E rather than M-slice if I want this to be fast. In the middle of trying to figure out how the hell to do E-slice pairing, this happened:

1:05.53 D' d2 r' L f U' f2 D' f U F' D B' d2 r' u F u2 D B' L2 f R d2 u F' B2 d F2 u' B2 d2 B2 F' u2 R2 U' L F2 B2 u l' u2 F U l' d' R u f2 F2 B u f' u' U' f B2 D R'

I still have no idea how the hell to do E-slice pairing.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in the process of switching to Yau from whatever the hell I do on 4x4. I'm currently averaging 56 or so, having been averaging about 50 before. This is after 150 solves or so. It probably doesn't help that I need a new 4x4...


----------



## EMI (Jul 4, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Was messing with Yau5 on 5x5 again, realized that I need to do E-slice pairing for L4E rather than M-slice if I want this to be fast. In the middle of trying to figure out how the hell to do E-slice pairing, this happened:
> 
> 1:05.53 D' d2 r' L f U' f2 D' f U F' D B' d2 r' u F u2 D B' L2 f R d2 u F' B2 d F2 u' B2 d2 B2 F' u2 R2 U' L F2 B2 u l' u2 F U l' d' R u f2 F2 B u f' u' U' f B2 D R'
> 
> I still have no idea how the hell to do E-slice pairing.



Good idea to use E slice as there are no L moves - also you don't need an extra cube rotation for L2E if you get parity.

I am personally getting a few good singles with Yau5 but I'm not very consistent. But I think with practise it will be faster for me.


----------



## Username (Jul 4, 2013)

4.75 AO100 on pyraminx


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 4, 2013)

2x2 PLL singles

Y-perm: *0.76* R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 (= 14.5TPS) u wot m8
adj-swap:
0.64 R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R' (= 17.2TPS)
0.58 R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R2' (= 15.5TPS)
0.61 R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2 (= 14.8TPS)


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 4, 2013)

feet PB avg. of 12
1:40.06, (1:28.35), 1:37.32, (1:59.11), 1:39.16, 1:42.21, 1:46.04, 1:43.23, 1:38.89, 1:45.02, 1:41.39, 1:43.18 (Avg.= 1:41.65)
I think I have sufficiently reached my goal of sub-2 before Worlds


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 4, 2013)

Username said:


> 4.75 AO100 on pyraminx


Nice.  I don't think I'm going to have time to make the Oka tips vid, so you might have to try it on your own. (It's possible, many people have learned to 1-look it without a tutorial)


----------



## Username (Jul 4, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Nice.  I don't think I'm going to have time to make the Oka tips vid, so you might have to try it on your own. (It's possible, many people have learned to 1-look it without a tutorial)



Thanks! I'vr been close to rolling it 

I pretty much already know how to do it. But it takes way too long. I guess it's just a matrer of practice 

Oh, and my session average is down to 5.00


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 4, 2013)

EMI said:


> Good idea to use E slice as there are no L moves - *also you don't need an extra cube rotation for L2E if you get parity.*



Not sure I understand this part? Parity doesn't require an extra cube rotation with M-slice either; the only cube rotation was the z' to put cross on bottom after pairing up the edges, and that has nothing to do with whether or not a parity case happens.


----------



## Lid (Jul 4, 2013)

First ever avg100 OH:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 20.21
worst time: 35.82

best avg5: *23.96* (σ = 2.35) = PB
best avg12: *25.21* (σ = 2.12) = PB
best avg50: *26.66* (σ = 2.34)
current avg100: *27.13* (σ = 2.26)



Spoiler



27.73, 27.39, 23.05, 28.40, 24.87, 28.16, 27.25, 28.14, 25.87, 30.54, 25.36, 30.71, 30.81, 31.01, 25.14, 27.62, 28.29, 32.60, 24.47, 30.07, 24.57, 25.38, 23.60, 27.13, 22.59, 27.65, 27.00, 27.34, 24.96, 22.95, 35.16, 22.29, 26.65, 20.21, 23.91, 26.74, 26.43, 30.02, 25.17, 31.07, 27.28, 26.68, 26.65, 23.11, 21.98, 26.13, 24.09, 28.75, 25.91, 33.63, 26.81, 28.27, 26.25, 33.59, 30.55, 27.19, 29.38, 28.70, 22.23, 24.05, 29.84, 25.39, 31.61, 23.85, 26.87, 29.63, 26.63, 29.82, 26.65, 27.59, 30.15, 27.34, 27.62, 23.54, 30.55, 32.37, 23.65, 35.82, 26.43, 26.79, 25.06, 26.62, 29.03, 24.90, 26.71, 26.88, 27.10, 27.17, 28.37, 31.27, 28.21, 28.38, 27.76, 27.92, 26.97, 28.62, 24.25, 24.21, 22.89, 28.25


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2013)

lol 2x2

Best average of 5: 1.545, (5.960), (0.359), 1.672, 0.566 = 1.261


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 4, 2013)

Broke my reduction PB after switching to Yau. 2:5x.xx down to 2:45.34. 0.36 off my PB single too.



Spoiler



2:29.37
(3:29.35)
(2:18.79)
3:08.14
2:38.50


----------



## andrey (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm finally getting sub-50 averages with Roux. I even got a few good scrambles and got sub-40 singles. c:

I also find it strange that even though I can't be bothered to practice CFOP (it's not as fun), time averages with it are decreasing at a reasonable rate.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yay, I finally did it! I am the proud new owner of a sub-8 average of 5  Unfortunately I clapped my hands together way too hard after that and the average of 12 was really bad  (relative to the avg5)

Average of 5: 7.95
1. (7.77) L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L' F D' U' R U2 L2 D2 L2 F 
2. 8.04 D F L2 B2 D F' L' F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 U' 
3. 7.85 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 F2 R2 B' F' U' B U2 B2 F' L' 
4. (10.61) U' L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D R2 F D2 B L R2 B D B2 R B 
5. 7.97 R2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 D R B2 D U F' D2 B L F' 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.24
1. 9.00 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D B2 U' F2 U' B D' L2 R B L F' D L U2 
2. 9.75 L2 F B' R' L F' U' B' L2 B' U2 L' U2 R' F2 L B2 D2 L' U2 
3. (7.77) L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L' F D' U' R U2 L2 D2 L2 F 
4. 8.04 D F L2 B2 D F' L' F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 U' 
5. 7.85 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 F2 R2 B' F' U' B U2 B2 F' L' 
6. 10.61 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D R2 F D2 B L R2 B D B2 R B 
7. 7.97 R2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 D R B2 D U F' D2 B L F' 
8. 10.47 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R' F' R' U' L' B D' B2 D U2 
9. (11.49) U2 R' B2 L B2 L B2 D2 L F2 R2 B' D' F R U' B U2 R D' F 
10. 8.48 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L R' D2 B' D F2 R B2 F2 U' 
11. 11.24 D2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F' R2 B' U2 R F D' B2 L' 
12. 8.97 F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B' L D2 U F U' L' D2 R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 4, 2013)

22.55 zz2h* avg100

only fluency in 1/7


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2013)

New PB Ao5!

Average of 5: 20.57
1. 18.99 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' L2 B D2 L2 D' B2 R' D2 U2 B' F U' F 
2. (26.45) D F U2 R' U' D2 B L F2 R2 F B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 
3. 21.32 B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 D2 L2 R U2 B F2 U F2 R' U' F' U 
4. (16.12) R2 F D2 L' F2 R U' D' R' D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 D2 
5. 21.39 L F' B' L2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U D2 F2 D R2 

Fourth time was a new NL PB:


Spoiler



R2 F D2 L' F2 R U' D' R' D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 D2

x2 y // Inspection (0/0)
L F D2 // Cross (3/3)
y' R U2 R' U2 y R U R' // F2L-1 (7/10)
U2 L' U L d' R U R' // F2L-2 (8/18)
y' L U' L' L' U' L // F2L-3 (6/24)
y2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/32)
U f R U R' U' f' // EOLL (7/39)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (12/51)
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL (12/63)

63/16.12=3.9 TPS


----------



## Wassili (Jul 4, 2013)

I have been cubing for 6 hours total today... new PB


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 4, 2013)

3x3 Single 5.69 PB
R2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U F' D' F2 L U B' F2 R L' B2 D'

forced PLL skip


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 4, 2013)

New feet PB Ao5
(1:17.31), 1:33.31, 1:23.61, 1:33.07, (1:44.15) Avg. = 1:30.00
Part of a 1:38.31 Ao12


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 4, 2013)

19.41 PB Ao5


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 4, 2013)

Woo! Lubed by 4x4 and got a really sick session! First time doing an avg25 all in one sitting in over a year =P

Best average of 5: 36.26 (PB!!!)
16-20 - 34.22 38.00 (32.94) (41.97) 36.55

Best average of 12: 38.62
1-12 - (34.13) 38.27 37.73 36.61 39.81 39.79 37.15 39.95 36.60 (44.91) 43.06 37.26

Average: 39.37 (25 solves)
Best time: 32.94 (V-perm and second best)

In the avg of 12 there was no OLL parity for the first 8 solves, and very little parity overall. Great session. Also, the 36.60 had 24s redux+f2l... stupid dp...


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 4, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 34.22
worst time: 52.31

current mo3: 39.93 (σ = 3.03)
best mo3: 38.20 (σ = 1.22)

current avg5: 40.12 (σ = 2.54)
best avg5: 38.36 (σ = 5.92)

current avg12: 42.31 (σ = 2.76)
best avg12: 40.89 (σ = 4.02) *PB*

current avg50: 42.55 (σ = 3.35)
best avg50: 42.48 (σ = 3.37) *PB*

current avg100: 42.95 (σ = 3.16)
best avg100: 42.95 (σ = 3.16) *PB*

session avg: 42.95 (σ = 3.16)
session mean: 42.86


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jul 4, 2013)

Average of 12: 5.45
1. (2.75) U' L R' B R B U' L' B r b' u'
2. 3.52 U R' B U R' B' L' U R' l r' u'
3. 8.37 U L U' R L B U R' l
4. 3.22 U L U L' R U B' U'
5. 4.88 L B U B' U' R' B R' r' u
6. 5.84 U R' B R' B R' U' B' r b
7. 4.84 U R' U R' L R L R l' r u
8. (11.33) U R U' R' L U R' B' l'
9. 6.51 U R' U' B' R' B R' B' r b'
10. 5.58 U' L' U B L' R U B l
11. 6.54 L B' U B' R B R' U l b u
12. 5.22 U' L R' B' U B L' R b u 
pyra, and 3.87 avg5


----------



## already1329 (Jul 5, 2013)

3x3 7.81 PB single. First sub-8. 

D' U2 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 B R D' F2 R' F U


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 5, 2013)

I just got a 2:32.18 elbow solve! PLL skip but I don't care. Sadly I don't have it on camera but I am still happy


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I just got a 2:32.18 elbow solve! PLL skip but I don't care. Sadly I don't have it on camera but I am still happy



That sounds like an interesting challenge. But next time I would like to see a video of this type of solve


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> That sounds like an interesting challenge. But next time I would like to see a video of this type of solve



this is from the 25th of june but I have improved a TON since this video. 

[video=youtube_share;TDbJufCsY-c]http://youtu.be/TDbJufCsY-c[/video]


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks SirWaffle


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 5, 2013)

First cubing accomplishment in awhile...
Average of 12: 21.89
σ: 2.19


Spoiler



Individual Times:
20.61, 22.66, 21.21, (26.16), 22.59, (17.33), 22.60, 20.18, 22.57, 22.13, 21.32, 23.04



Trying to practice a little bit before worlds, I'm really excited


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 5, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.68
1. 9.22 U2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B F U2 R2 F' D U L' F L' R' B' R2 B2 D2 
2. (13.99) F B2 U' B2 U' L U R' L B U' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 D' R2 
3. (7.61) R F2 R2 D' F' D2 B2 R D B U2 B L2 B L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 
4. 11.81 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L D R2 D' F L2 B2 U R2 F' 
5. 8.01 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 L2 U F2 D2 L' F' L2 R' U F2 U

ZB but lol ZBLLs. 9 was a G perm, 7 was niklas, 8 was 2 corner twist


----------



## qqwref (Jul 5, 2013)

20x20x20 sim in *34:13.750*

http://i.imgur.com/rPYa2kl.png

I had a breakthrough and improved the way I do the last 3 centers  Also had a 23:37.125 16x16x16 solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 20x20x20 sim in *34:13.750*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rPYa2kl.png
> 
> I had a breakthrough and improved the way I do the last 3 centers  Also had a 23:37.125 16x16x16 solve.



not even sub 30


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 5, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.92
1. 7.66 L F D' L2 U F R' D2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D 
2. (11.94) B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F L R U2 R U' B' L2 R2 D' 
3. 9.23 U2 R' B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 L2 U' F' D2 F D' R' F2 U2 F R' 
4. 7.75 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D R2 D2 L R U R2 U2 F' U L' B2 D2 
5. 7.57 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 R F' R2 D' L' D B2 D2 F R 
6. 9.25 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R B R2 D2 L' F2 U' B' L D2 
7. 9.14 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U F U' R U L D R B F' 
8. 10.24 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 U' L R' U F2 R B' R D F 
9. 9.20 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L D U2 L' F' U2 B2 U L2 R' 
10. (7.49) L F D B U' R2 D' L B' L2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 D' 
11. 10.64 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D U L' F L2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D R2 
12. 8.56 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R U' B' L2 U2 L R2 F2 

first 5 is 8.21 ao5
both ao5 and ao12 are pbs


----------



## Riley (Jul 5, 2013)

My first average of 12 with my good cube that I haven't used in a week: 9.86. 7.40 single with a PLL skip too.

Also today's the 1 year anniversary of my first sub-7 single, 6.85.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

4.73 Pyra ao100

Also, I only have about 40 solves left of my ao1000, and the session average is 4.98... I hope i can keep it that way

E: 4.99 ao1000, sub5 but last 5 solves were really bad


----------



## Ollie (Jul 5, 2013)

Jumping on the Roux bandwagon with a 28.69 Ao5 - my blockbuilding still sucks but CMLL is easy and LSE is even easier when you know 3-cycles


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 5, 2013)

I got my first sub-20 ao5 today! 18.29 average!

I'll post the individual times if anyone's interested.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice 3x3 session. AO50 is PB.

tats: (hide)
number of times: 130/130
best time: 7.54
worst time: 13.32

current avg5: 10.40 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 8.52 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 10.26 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.85 (σ = 0.58)

current avg50: 9.82 (σ = 0.78)
best avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 9.68 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 9.58 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 9.77 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 9.82


----------



## kcl (Jul 5, 2013)

Username said:


> 11.96 ao12 on 3x3
> PB by 0.8 wat and on a white cube



Seeeee white cubes are amazing.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 5, 2013)

First average of 5 on white cube 15.24 The accomplishment is I did not fail any where near as badly as I thought I would



Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;nwrQU_KI640]http://youtu.be/nwrQU_KI640[/video]


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 5, 2013)

Pretty good megaminx session
1:52.59, 1:50.78, 1:58.84, 1:53.76, 1:41.79, 1:37.20 (1:30.00), 1:43.32, 1:48.77, 1:33.87, (2:04.68), 1:44.63

Single = 1:30.00 PB
Ao5 = 1:38.13 PB
Ao12 = 1:46.56 PB


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 5, 2013)

Did some cubing on the way here:

12.85 OH avg5, 13.xx avg12
42.43 4x4 avg12
1:06.80 megaminx avg12
1:25.xx 5x5 avg12

Cant't wait for comp tomorrow!


----------



## Riley (Jul 5, 2013)

3.85 average of 100 with Dayan 2x2, PB by .14. I'm going to finish CLL now.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 6, 2013)

Riley said:


> 3.85 average of 100 with Dayan 2x2, PB by .14. I'm going to finish CLL now.



Wow, nice! Full CLL will drop your times... a lot


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2013)

9.911 3x3 yellow cross. It wasn't a super easy cross, I just felt like doing some CN solves.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2013)

6x6 (yau5)

2:22.04, 2:22.60, 2:21.28, 2:34.85, 2:22.24 = 2:22.29


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 6, 2013)

OH PB single: 29.45 and avg. 5: 39.95
More practice for worlds 

Edit: 37.70 avg. 5
(29.41), (45.07), 31.67, 40.84, 40.61


----------



## Riley (Jul 6, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Wow, nice! Full CLL will drop your times... a lot



Thanks. 12 more. 

6.58 NL single on TTW, .01 off NL PB though.

U D' B2 R2 B D L' B2 U' D2 L R2 U L2 R U' L' D B R D2 U R L2 U'

y' z2 // Inspection
L R2' D' U L D // Cross
U L' U L R' U R // F2L 1
U' L U L' U L U' L' // F2L 2
L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L 3
U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL

53 moves / 6.58 seconds = 9.57 TPS O.O

Definitely a TPS PB. I had insane lookahead.


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2013)

Pyra PBs again 



Spoiler: 4.83 Ao100



1. 4.05 U L' B U L' U' R' L' U' l' r' b' 
2. 5.84 L U' B U R' L U' R' l r' u' 
3. 4.46 R' B' U L' R' B' L' R' 
4. 5.53 U' B' R L' U L B' U l' b' 
5. 5.08 U R L B R' U' R' L l r u 
6. 3.52 U B U L' R B R' B' b u' 
7. 5.63 L B L U R' B' L' B l r 
8. 4.90 U L B' R' U' R L B' r 
9. 4.58 L R L B R L' B' R l r 
10. 5.77+ R L' R L' B U L' R' l' r' 
11. 3.34 U L' U' L U' L R' L' l' u 
12. 4.03 U R' B' L R' L' R' L' r' u' 
13. 5.06 U R B R' L' U R' L' l u' 
14. 5.05 U' B' L B' L U R' L' l b u 
15. 4.19 U' L' U L B' R' L R l r b 
16. 3.43 U L B' U B L' U R' r 
17. 4.03 U R' L B L U B L' b u 
18. 5.65+ R L R' L R' B' U' B' r b 
19. 4.68 U L B R U' B' R' L B l b 
20. 5.30 L' B U' R' L' U' R' B' r' b' 
21. 5.91 U' L' U' L' U B R U' l r' b u' 
22. 5.11 B L B' U' L' R' B' R' l r u 
*23. 3.80 U R L R' U' B' L' B r' 
24. 3.46 U R' U' R U' R B U' b 
25. 5.94 U' L' B U L' U B' U l' r b' u' 
26. 3.03 R U' L R B' U B U l' b 
27. 3.61 L' R L' R' L' U B' L' l r' b 
28. 5.50 U' L R' U B' R B U' r b' u' 
29. (2.93) U' L B R B' L' U R l' r' b' u 
30. 4.61 L U L U B U L R' B' r' b 
31. 4.77 U' R' B R' B U B' R U l' b u' 
32. 4.80 U R' L' U' L B U R l b' 
33. 5.55 U R L' R U R' U B l b 
34. (2.38) R' B U B L' B U B b u* 
35. 4.90 U B L R' B' R' B' R' l b u' 
36. 4.11 U' L' U L U L' U R' l' r' u' 
37. (7.88) U' B' L B L B' R L U' l' 
38. 6.65 U B' U L B U L B U l' u 
39. 6.25 R' B' U B R' L' B U' l r u' 
40. 3.41 R U B L' U B R' L l 
41. 3.97 L R' L' B R' U' B' U' b' 
42. (2.46) R L R' U' B R' B' R r' b 
43. 5.05 U L U' B' L' B' R' B U r b' u 
44. 5.11 U L' R U L' U' B R' l' r b' u' 
45. 3.66 R' B U' R' U L' U' R' r 
46. 4.81 L U' R' L R' U' L' U' l' u' 
47. 5.80 U R' U L' B R B L' R' l' r 
48. 3.80 R L R U' L' R U R l' r' u' 
49. 5.27 R L B L' R B L' R r' b' u' 
50. 4.53 U' B U' B' R' U' R' B r' b' 
51. 4.44 L' U B U R B L U L l r' b' u 
52. 6.66 L B R B' R B' U B r b u' 
53. 4.84 U B' U' B' R' U L U' r b u 
54. 5.28 U L U L' B R U' R' l' r u 
55. 4.72 U' B' L' U' B L R' U l u' 
56. 3.75 U B R' U' L U' R U l' r' u 
57. (7.15+) R U R' B' U R' U R' r b' u' 
58. 5.52 L' R B' U' B' R' U L' l r' b' u 
59. 4.08 R' U B' R U' L' B R l' r' u' 
60. 5.25 B' U' R B' U' B' L' B R l r' 
61. (13.02) R B' L' R L U R' L l' r' b' u' 
62. 4.13 R U R B L U R' L l' r b' u 
63. 5.21 L R' L R' U' B' U L l r u 
64. 4.90 U' B U' R L' R U B' l r' u' 
65. 5.80 R L B' U B R' B U l r b' u 
66. 4.21 U R B U' L' U R' U l r' u 
67. 5.71 U' L B' U R L R' L B r' b 
68. 6.15 U' L' R' L' B' U B R r u' 
69. 5.27 U B' U B R U B U' l' r' b' 
70. 3.21 U R B' U' L R' B L R' 
71. 4.31 R B L B' L B' U' L r 
72. 6.33 U B U R' B' L' R B l' r' u 
73. 5.66 U B R L U L' B U' l r b u 
74. 5.86 R U L' B U' L R U' l' b' 
75. 5.19 L R U B L B' L B R l u 
76. 4.41 R' B U B R B' L R l' r b u' 
77. 5.93 U B' L U R U B U R r b 
78. 5.52 U L' R U B U R' L' U l' r 
79. 4.28 U R' L B' U' B R' L' l' r 
80. 5.22 U L R' B L R' U' L' r b u 
81. 4.11 U L B U' L' R U R l r' 
82. 6.34+ U' R' U' R' B' U R L' B l 
83. 5.03 L R' B L R B' L U l u' 
84. 4.53 L' R B R B' U' R' U' l' b' u' 
85. 3.80 L U' R U B' L B L l' 
86. 4.47 L U L B U B U R B' l r' b u 
87. 5.53 L' B' U' B' U L R' B' l r' b' 
88. 6.25 U' L' B' U L' R' L' U' l' r' u 
89. 4.47 L' U L' R L U' R B' r b' u' 
90. 4.27 L' U R L' R U B' U' 
91. (2.75) U R B' R L B' U' L' l r 
92. (6.83+) U L R' U R U R' B' l r b u' 
93. 5.19 U L R' U B' L' U' B' L l r' u 
94. 3.09 B L' R L' R' U' L' R' r' b' u 
95. 4.08 U' L R' B' R L U' R' u 
96. (3.00) U' L U' L' R L U L' l' r' b' u' 
97. (9.08) U L B R U' L' B' R' B' l' r' b 
98. 4.30 U R' L B' R' B' L' R' L l r' b 
99. 5.55 L' R' L R' L B U' L' R l r b' 
100. 4.22 L U B' U L B' L U' l b' u


Bolded is a 4.21 Ao12, with a 3.62 Ao5


----------



## slendercube88 (Jul 6, 2013)

3x3 1:01:5


----------



## Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Julian said:


> Pyra PBs again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! That's so close to my PB's


----------



## Iggy (Jul 6, 2013)

23.88 square-1 PB avg12.


----------



## Username (Jul 6, 2013)

9.64 3x3 Full step single with G-perm

F2L was about 5.8

E: 13.54 ao100 PB


----------



## Username (Jul 6, 2013)

3.28 pyra ao5


----------



## Iggy (Jul 6, 2013)

Username said:


> 3.28 pyra ao5



Nice. Gogo sub 4 avg12.


----------



## Frubix (Jul 6, 2013)

5x5 PB: 2:53,01


----------



## porkynator (Jul 6, 2013)

3x3 Heise, all PBs:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.15
worst time: 33.89
best avg5: 18.91 (σ = 2.46)
best avg12: 20.39 (σ = 1.95)
best avg100: 23.06 (σ = 3.06)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 6, 2013)

17.97 ao5 PB.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 6, 2013)

2x2 2.03 average 12 (1.85 avg5, 5-9)



2.11, 1.62, 2.79, 2.69, 1.51, 2.19, 0.83, 2.41, 1.86, (3.04), 2.30, (0.61)

lol counting 0

Scrambles:


U' F' R2 F U' R F2 U' R2
R F' R2 U F U F2 U'
R2 F' R' U F R2 U' R'
U2 R F' R2 F' U2 R F2 U'
R' F2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 F'
U2 F2 U F' U' R F2 R2 U'
U' R' F U R' U R2 U'
F2 U R U R' F' R U2 F' U'
U F' U F' R U' R U F'
U' F' R U' R' F R
F U' R' U' R U' F R2
F' R' F' U


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 6, 2013)

18.28 Ao5 PB woot.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 7, 2013)

7x7:

stats: 
number of times: 50/50
best time: 3:45.46
worst time: 4:48.82

current mo3: 4:00.98 (σ = 18.34)
best mo3: 3:53.22 (σ = 7.47)

current avg5: 4:03.51 (σ = 15.03)
best avg5: 3:54.69 (σ = 4.18)

current avg12: 4:09.62 (σ = 12.17)
best avg12: 4:08.89 (σ = 11.54)

current avg50: 4:13.88 (σ = 13.16)
best avg50: 4:13.88 (σ = 13.16)

session avg: 4:13.88 (σ = 13.16)
session mean: 4:14.18

times:
4:35.43, 4:14.87, 3:59.89, 3:59.80, 4:03.82, 4:37.78, 4:03.95, 4:15.85, 4:26.89, 4:06.75, 3:49.21, 4:26.80, 4:34.20, 4:08.66, 4:17.31, 4:48.82, 4:33.80, 4:40.15, 4:20.37, 4:22.22, 4:44.86, 4:15.34, 3:50.60, 3:58.68, 3:54.41, 4:00.59, 4:07.64, 4:19.99, 4:27.35, 4:30.88, 4:15.17, 4:17.61, 4:26.18, 3:45.46, 3:53.84, 4:00.36, 4:23.53, 4:14.90, 4:28.96, 4:22.61, 4:14.31, 4:16.96, 4:15.31, 4:00.56, 3:53.74, 3:59.26, 4:20.21, 3:49.73, 3:51.06, 4:22.14


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 7, 2013)

More progress before worlds!
37.58 4x4 avg12


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 7, 2013)

9.37 petrus

D' F' D2 R D B R2 F2 R B L2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' U B' D' F L2 B' L2 F' D2

easy 2x2x3, 2 bad edges, short f2l, zzll = pb


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 7, 2013)

YESSS!!!!!!! 5.60 3x3 single

F U2 B R' U' F' R B D B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L'

Cross: y2 U R D
F2L 1: F U F'
F2L 2: R U' R'
F2L 3: L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
F2L 4: y U2 R U' R2 F R F' 
LL: U2

I accidentally a FMC....


----------



## avgdi (Jul 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> YESSS!!!!!!! 5.60 3x3 single
> 
> F U2 B R' U' F' R B D B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L'
> 
> ...



That is such an awesome solve! PB?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2013)

(53.37), 54.51, (1:10.43), 55.63, 53.92, 58.06, 53.90, 1:04.18, 59.69, 1:00.17, 1:00.62, 54.35 = 57.50 4x4 PB avg12

Too bad I failed the ending. The first 5 solves make a 54.69 avg5, 0.05 slower than PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> YESSS!!!!!!! 5.60 3x3 single
> 
> F U2 B R' U' F' R B D B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L'
> 
> ...



wao 24 moves


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 7, 2013)

avgdi said:


> That is such an awesome solve! PB?



PB by .41


----------



## ottozing (Jul 7, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.379
worst time: 18.772

current avg5: 11.364 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 9.347 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 11.167 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 9.721 (σ = 0.42)

current avg50: 10.499 (σ = 0.97)
best avg50: 10.186 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 10.389 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 10.389 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 10.389 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 10.600

avg50/100 are PB


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2013)

23.25 square-1 PB avg12


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> YESSS!!!!!!! 5.60 3x3 single
> 
> F U2 B R' U' F' R B D B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L'
> 
> ...



4 TPS :fp

My accomplishment: 9.75 avg12. First sub-10 avg12 since my first one ever several months ago.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 4 TPS :fp
> 
> My accomplishment: 9.75 avg12. First sub-10 avg12 since my first one ever several months ago.



The thing is, during the solve it felt like I was the turning 8 TPS...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 7, 2013)

I got 2 sevens yesterday and 1 seven 2days ago 3 other sevens I have done where maybe 1 month in between.
I did a 7.44 full step with a stupid locky L perm ( Ri U2 R etc) i locked like 0.50 -1.00 second on it could have been easilly sub7
And the OLL I had wasn't to good also. I whas shacking because I shaw that I was at OLL at 3.50 the OLL I had all edges flipped but corners where all right when u are shacking I cannot perform algs nice that what I had lololol


----------



## Frubix (Jul 7, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I did a 7.44 full step with a stupid locky L perm



L-Perm?


----------



## Username (Jul 7, 2013)

Frubix said:


> L-Perm?



Aka Bad J-perm, I think


----------



## Frubix (Jul 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Aka Bad J-perm, I think


Yea J is the closest perm-letter to the L on the keyboard


----------



## Username (Jul 7, 2013)

Frubix said:


> Yea J is the closest perm-letter to the L on the keyboard




No. L-perm is another name for the "bad J-perm" R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'


----------



## Frubix (Jul 7, 2013)

Username said:


> No. L-perm is another name for the "bad J-perm" R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'



Never heard of it


----------



## KongShou (Jul 7, 2013)

4x4 single

48.00

PB by 5 seconds WTF


----------



## porkynator (Jul 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> YESSS!!!!!!! 5.60 3x3 single
> 
> F U2 B R' U' F' R B D B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L'
> 
> ...



You shouldn't practise 3x3 anymore, now that your PB perfectly matches your username 
Nice solve btw


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 7, 2013)

porkynator said:


> You shouldn't practise 3x3 anymore, now that your PB perfectly matches your username
> Nice solve btw



I didn't even notice that XD lol. Good catch.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2013)

10.53 Square-1 single lol. EP skip.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 7, 2013)

First sub-30 PLL time attack: 28.84


----------



## Zeotor (Jul 7, 2013)

Saturday July 6, 2013; 2:58 PM

3x3x3

new PB - 18.83
My first sub-20 solve ever.

Method: CFOP


----------



## Username (Jul 7, 2013)

8.64 3x3 single OLLskip and Locky A-perm. Could've PB without the lockups


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 7, 2013)

3:45.79 7x7 single with yau5


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2013)

why is it called yau5 and not yau7?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 8, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.23
1. 8.17 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D L2 R2 F R' B L D R2 
2. (7.12) F2 U2 F L' D' F' U2 F2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D L2 U R2 L2 
3. (10.91) B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B' U' R B D' L2 B D2 U R2 
4. 8.64 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' F R F L' R' B' L F' L2 
5. 7.89 B2 R' B2 L F2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' U' B' D2 U L D L U R 

Not PB. I also had an 8.32 AO5


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> why is it called yau5 and not yau7?



Because it's the exact same steps as done on 5x5. It's like how if you use K4 on 5x5, you still call it K4, not K5.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2013)

how does yau and yau5 differ?


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 8, 2013)

3x3

14.09, 12.62, 16.85, 15.10, 13.18=14.12 Average 3 of 5 new PB


----------



## JackJ (Jul 8, 2013)

5. (9.62) F2 U2 B2 R2 B' R' D2 U L2 R B2 U R2 B2 R D' F' L D L2 F2 B2 L D2 F2


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 8, 2013)

Method: Ortega

stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 1.41
worst time: 7.93

current mo3: 4.70 (σ = 0.88)
best mo3: 2.55 (σ = 0.69)

current avg5: 4.86 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 2.84 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 4.36 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 3.16 (σ = 0.74)

current avg50: 4.02 (σ = 0.77)
best avg50: 3.76 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 3.89 (σ = 0.90)
best avg100: 3.85 (σ = 0.89)

session avg: 3.89 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 3.94


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> how does yau and yau5 differ?



Yau5 - After cross, pair up 4 edges, then solve 2 F2L slots, then use the empty two slots to pair up L4E
Yau (yau4?) - After cross, pair up all 8 edges before solving any F2L slots


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes! 3x3 Average of 5 13.97. sub 14  PB

1. (16.81) D2 U' F2 L2 U2 D' F' L2 U' R' F U' B U R2 B2 F' U D2 L2 B2 L D U2 R' 
2. 13.86 R D' F D R' U' R' F D L R' F L' R2 F' R' B' U L' D' U R D' R' B 
3. (11.44) R' B2 R B2 L' B U2 D' B2 L' F' L2 F' D2 U B2 L' U' D' R2 U' R F' R' D 
4. 15.54 R B2 D2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D' R' L2 D2 R' U' R L2 U' R U R F' R L' D L2 
5. 12.51 F' D' L2 D' R' F' D L' B2 L U2 L2 R2 B U B D L D' F R' D B R' D'


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 8, 2013)

Antoine Cantin 13.23 OH NAR avg.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Antoine Cantin 13.23 OH NAR avg.



Approx times: 13.65, 14.11, (11.59), (16.46), 11.93 = 13.23


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Approx times: 13.65, 14.11, (11.59), (16.46), 11.93 = 13.23



Wow, awesome average! Congrats :tu

Did you sub 10 average on 3x3?


----------



## etshy (Jul 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Approx times: 13.65, 14.11, (11.59), (16.46), 11.93 = 13.23



WoW , 3rd on the world , congrats Antoine


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Wow, awesome average! Congrats :tu
> 
> Did you sub 10 average on 3x3?



no


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 8, 2013)

Moar 3x3 fun.

Average of 12: 8.91
1. 9.55 F B L' B R D' R B2 U' D2 F' B2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 
2. 9.07 L2 R' D2 R' B2 R D2 U2 F2 L B2 U' B' D2 B' D F' U2 B' L' U 
3. 8.94 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R' F2 R2 U' L U R B L D' 
4. 8.71 U R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 R' B' U F' D' U' B F2 R' U 
5. 8.18 D2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 R' D' L2 D F2 R' F' D L 
6. 8.26 D2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 F2 L2 R B2 U2 B' L U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B' 
7. (10.00) F2 U2 F D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 D2 F U F' D L2 R U' L' U2 L' U2 
8. 9.12 R2 U' B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U B2 L' F L F' D' B R D2 F2 U 
9. 8.96 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U B' U' B2 U2 F L' U2 F2 L U 
10. (7.73) F' L2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 F D' U' L' U' B' L2 R U 
11. 9.05 R2 D2 F2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' D2 U' R' D U2 B' L U 
12. 9.25 U2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 F U2 L2 F D B' R' B R' B2 R F' D' L


----------



## Riley (Jul 8, 2013)

Some OH PB's:

13.86 NL single 
17.33 avg5
20.58 avg100


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 8, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Antoine Cantin 13.23 OH NAR avg.



I'm crying for you Phil. At least it is someone good.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 8, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 98/100
best time: 1.472
worst time: 6.978

current avg5: 2.426 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 1.733 (σ = 0.04)

current avg12: 2.138 (σ = 0.30)
best avg12: 1.921 (σ = 0.23)

current avg50: 2.551 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 2.230 (σ = 0.51)

current avg100: 2.391 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 2.391 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 2.391 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 2.452

avg12 is PB. freaking hate DNF's >.<

EDIT: WATWATWAT

Average of 5: 1.467
1. 1.560 U2 F2 U2 F' R U2 F R2 U' 
2. (2.338) R' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' F U 
3. 1.483 F R F U' F' U2 F' R U 
4. (1.341) R' F' R2 F U2 R U' R' U' 
5. 1.359 R2 U F2 U R2 U' R F U


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> stuf


dose you use fulleg and haomut 1looks


----------



## ottozing (Jul 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> dose you use fulleg and haomut 1looks



CLL/EG-1/Some EG-2/Anti-CLL

1 look about 80% of the time


----------



## Iggy (Jul 8, 2013)

1. 7.90 (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (-3,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (2,6) / (-2,3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (2,6) 

Seriously can't stop getting lol scrambles.....

Edit: More PBs
19.44 avg5 
22.08 avg12


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol wut? Yesterday got a 26.10 with petrus. That's better than what I average at roux, and I never practice petrus. Just did a solve for lulz. Here are estimates: Anyway, like 6 moves for 2x2x2, 7 more for 2x2x3, 5 for eo (2 bad at UF and DF), avg f2l so like 14 I guess, chameleon ocll (8), g perm (12). 52 moves/26.10 second=1.99tps. Not even 2 lol. Had really long pause in eo step.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Seriously can't stop getting lol scrambles.....


because you are using an lol scrambler, stop using random moves and use random state


----------



## Iggy (Jul 8, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> because you are using an lol scrambler, stop using random moves and use random state



Why didn't I think of that before :fp Thanks anyway.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 8, 2013)

6.882 D' U F2 U2 D2 L U2 D' B F' R2 L' U' D F2 B2 R' D R D R' F' R F' R2 

R B' U' R2 U' F2 (Cross)
R' u' R u R (F2L-1)
R' U2 R U2 L U L' (F2L-2)
U2 R U' R2' U R (F2L-3)
U' r U' R' U R U r' (F2L-4 +EO)
U' (ummm ok then)

3rd ever sub 7


----------



## Wassili (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, you use a lot of weird tricks in your f2l, did you learn them from somewhere or are they intuitive?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 8, 2013)

(13.15), 13.80, 16.28, (17.77), 13.96, 15.28, 17.55, 14.96, 17.61, 16.25, 17.11, 17.40 = 16.02 PB

(13.15), 13.80, 16.28, (17.77), 13.96 = 14.68 PB


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> (13.15), 13.80, 16.28, (17.77), 13.96, 15.28, 17.55, 14.96, 17.61, 16.25, 17.11, 17.40 = 16.02 PB
> 
> (13.15), 13.80, 16.28, (17.77), 13.96 = 14.68 PB



OH?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 8, 2013)

Username said:


> OH?



Whoops, forgot to put. Yes OH


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2013)

8.52 full step 3x3 single


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Justin Mallari OH 3x3 UWR 12.86 ao100*

Mean: 12.86
Average: 12.86
Best time: 9.26
Median: 12.92
Worst time: 16.20
Standard deviation: 1.14

Best average of 5: 11.90
18-22 - 12.79 12.08 (13.60) 10.83 (10.68)

Best average of 12: 12.48
71-82 - 12.73 12.28 12.46 (13.64) 12.62 (11.79) 12.24 12.09 11.92 11.87 13.63 12.99

1. 13.64 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 B' D' F2 R U2 L2 F' D L B' U'
2. 13.60 R2 D L2 D U L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B' D F2 U' B F2 R2 D L D' U2
3. 13.79 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F D2 R' F2 L' F' U F' U B2
4. 14.65 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L D B' R D2 F2 U' L B2 U2
5. 15.02 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F D' R' D' R' D B' U B2 F' U
6. 16.20 U L2 D B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F R' D' R2 F2 D2 R' U2
7. 13.79 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 B' D2 F R B R L D' F2 R2 U2
8. 12.67 D B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L' B U L2 D' B' U R' D' R2 U2
9. 14.88 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' L' U B' F R2 F' D' R2 L' B
10. 13.96 B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D' U' F2 D B F D' B R2 L D' B2 D' U
11. 13.50 R2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B F2 R B F2 U' R B2 L2 U
12. 13.66 R2 B2 D R2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 U F2 R U' B2 R' L F L U F2 D2 B'
13. 14.91 U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L' D2 R2 B L' D R B' D' L U'
14. 12.54 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 D' U2 L D' L F' U' B R U2 F R2 U'
15. 9.26 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' F2 L U' L F' R2 U F2 L
16. 13.56 U' L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 R F2 U' B F R' L2 F D' L2 D2
17. 12.60 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 F R2 B2 D' U2 L B U' B D2 L'
18. 12.79 B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L B U B R2 B2 F' R D' R2 U2
19. 12.08 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 D U' R' B' F L2 U B' R B U' R
20. 13.60 U2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U2 R' U2 F' D F2 U' L' U R B' U'
21. 10.83 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 U L' B2 F' U L2 U2 R' F U2 L2 U2
22. 10.68 U R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L' F L' D R D R B2 F L2
23. 13.08 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F' L2 D2 F' U F' R
24. 14.88 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 D' U' R2 U2 B' L' U' B' F' R2 B2 R F D2
25. 13.60 B2 D2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 R' D' B2 F U' B R2 F' U R U'
26. 13.40 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B U2 B R' D L' D2 R'
27. 14.16 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' D R D F U2 L2 U2 R F U
28. 11.80 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U F' D2 L D F U F U' F2
29. 11.96 D' R2 D U R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U L D B D2 R L U' B' R2 F2
30. 12.75 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' B L2 F2 D U2 R' D2 L2 U F
31. 12.91 D B2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D R L' B R D F2 D L2 B2 L' U'
32. 11.83 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D U' L B' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B D R' D2
33. 12.83 D L2 D B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' F' U F2 R' B F2 D' R' L D
34. 12.23 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 L D' F' L B L2 U' L' D2 B2 D
35. 12.43 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B D' R2 F' U B' L' F L2 U
36. 13.37 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' F L B' D' L' B' L' U R' U'
37. 12.92 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U B2 R B' U' R D' B2 U' B' R2 D U'
38. 13.42 B2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D L' U B' D2 B2 F D' L F D2 U'
39. 13.32 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' F R B2 D2 B' D' L F2 D2 R'
40. 13.96 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 L B' R F' R B F2 R F2 D U'
41. 11.97 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 F' U' B L' U2 L2 B R D2 R2
42. 14.01 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U L B D R2 B D2 F D' B' R U
43. 10.60 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D R B U F' R' F2 R B R2 L U2
44. 12.24 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F' R2 D' F L F' R U2 B R2
45. 13.32 L2 U' L2 D B2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U R' U L2 B' F R' D2 F2 D B U
46. 12.30 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L D R U' B' R' D' U2 L2 F' U'
47. 13.55 D L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' D' F2 D' L2 B R F D R'
48. 10.89 R2 L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L B' F R D L U F' U R2 F2
49. 12.81 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B D2 F D' U2 L U' F L D' U2
50. 12.12 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 L B U' R U2 R B' D2 L' D U'
51. 11.79 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' U' F' R' B R2 U' B2 L' F' U'
52. 15.85 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B D' L F D2 B U R' B F R2
53. 13.52 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 L' U2 B L' U B' R2 U' L' U
54. 13.24 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R2 B' D' R2 U F R L D B F'
55. 11.53 D2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R F' L' D' B' L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L'
56. 13.36 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B F U' F2 L D R2 B2 F'
57. 13.34 U R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' R' D2 R' B F' D' R' D
58. 12.62 R2 D U2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L' U' L' B' R' F' D2 L2 U' B U2
59. 11.26 D R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R L D B2 L' B L2 B U B2
60. 12.70 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 U R' U2 B' F R F2 L' B2 R
61. 13.07 B2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' U' B' R2 B2 U2 R B L2 U
62. 10.86 D2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 D' L B' R2 F' L F D' U' B L
63. 12.49 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F R' D2 B' D U' R2 L' B U'
64. 13.36 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 R' L2 U' L' U' L D' L' U2
65. 12.41 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D U' L2 U' R2 B2 R D L' B' F D' F' D' B R U2
66. 13.68 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B' D U L2 B D R' F2 D' U
67. 11.18 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U' B' D R2 B2 D' L' D U B U2
68. 12.54 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' L2 F' U2 R F' D' B' D' F L
69. 13.76 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 F' U B R' D2 B2 D L' B R U
70. 13.03 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U F' R L D F' U' L' D R U'
71. 12.73 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U2 R2 B L D R' B L2 D' R L' D2
72. 12.28 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D U' R' D' R L B D' L2 B' R2 B2
73. 12.46 U B2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D F D B2 F2 R' D' U2 B2 L D2
74. 13.64 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D F2 D F L' B' R D2 L F' L2 U B2 D'
75. 12.62 R2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B L B F' L' F D2 B2 D L2
76. 11.79 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D R2 D2 B R B2 L' F L' U' B U2 R
77. 12.24 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 F' D2 L' F2 D' F U' R U'
78. 12.09 D F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' D L' D2 B2 F R L' B D2 R
79. 11.92 U R2 B2 D L2 U F2 U R2 L2 U' L F2 R2 D U F' L' D2 L2 B' U'
80. 11.87 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 B' D' B2 D F L' U R U2 L2
81. 13.63 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 D' U' R D R' U' L' U B F2 U' F'
82. 12.99 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F' L' F U' R2 U' F U2 B D2 U'
83. 13.07 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' B D' R' B' F2 L2 B2 F' U2 L
84. 13.95 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U2 L2 B' D2 U' B R U' B' L D B R2 D2
85. 11.99 U B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L' D' B' R F2 L2 U L D' R U
86. 13.82 D L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L D B' L D2 R2 B R
87. 13.20 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 B F L B D U2 R B R F' U2
88. 12.71 U L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D F' L' U' R2 B2 R' B' D F2 D'
89. 9.76 U' B2 U F2 L2 D L2 D U B2 F2 L B D U B L2 U' B L2 F U2
90. 11.87 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D U F2 D' B2 U F D' B D' R2 L F' D L' U L2
91. 11.20 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' U2 B R2 L' B2 F2 D B2 U'
92. 13.05 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L F' D2 F' D R B' U B' R2 U2
93. 12.78 D U2 F2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B L F2 D' L' B F2 L U'
94. 12.54 F2 D R2 D2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U' B2 L' B' U2 R' D'
95. 12.78 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U' B' D' L' F R' B' D L2 B'
96. 12.99 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 R D2 B L2 U' F L' D B R'
97. 13.07 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U' B R2 D R' F R2 D L' U' B U2
98. 12.97 D' B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L B D' L U' F' L2 F' U' B U'
99. 13.72 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 U F U R2 L2 F U' R' L U L' U'
100. 13.42 U2 B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R B R2 F' L' U B L D2 L2


OH <3


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 8, 2013)

OHrly?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2013)

NO.


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh That's fast


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't normally do AVG of 12s on 3x3 but I think this AVG of 12 is a PB. Cube white Fangshi ShuangRen 57mm with IZO full bright set.

times (reset):
37.93, 28.97, 39.72, 27.22, 34.50, 32.63, 33.27, 37.38, 32.25, 32.67, 33.83, 33.99

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 27.22
worst time: 39.72

current avg5: 33.50 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 32.03 (σ = 2.29)

current avg12: 33.74 (σ = 2.43)
best avg12: 33.74 (σ = 2.43)

session avg: 33.74 (σ = 2.43)
session mean: 33.70


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 8, 2013)

So consistent.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> CLL/EG-1/Some EG-2/Anti-CLL
> 
> 1 look about 80% of the time



ok i have an excuse for being slow then

cll, 1look about 5% of the time


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 8, 2013)

WOW !
This is just amazing average for me !
Keep up good work


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 8, 2013)

Now I have to do something like this. 

All your numbers are extremely impressive but what jumps out at me the most is your worst solve at 16.20 and the fact that only 3 solves were over 15.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> Now I have to do something like this.
> 
> All your numbers are extremely impressive but what jumps out at me the most is your worst solve at 16.20 and the fact that only 3 solves were over 15.



Oh, please, not you too!

I have other events to practice you know


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't worry about me too much. I'm getting old haha. But, I am getting my 54.6mm ShuangRens in today. Maybe that'll give me that extra kick


----------



## Julian (Jul 8, 2013)

Official PBs at Canadian Open this past weekend:

4x4: 41.93 single, 46.93 avg
3BLD: 55.88
OH: 14.78 single, 18.61 avg
Pyra: 5.16 avg
4BLD: 5:50.16


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ummm....what the heck. Apparently I'm fast at 4x4 now.

tats: (hide)
number of times: 24/24
best time: 28.87
worst time: 51.89

current avg5: 46.68 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 39.53 (σ = 2.58)

current avg12: 45.52 (σ = 2.21)
best avg12: 43.21 (σ = 3.38)

session avg: 45.83 (σ = 2.93)
session mean: 45.24

This was also on an X-Cube...

Also note: I haven't done 4x4 seriously since October.


----------



## skippykev (Jul 8, 2013)

Got some new personal bests!
3x3: 18.04
2x2 avg of 5: 7.44
2x2 avg of 12: 8.02

Goodness, I feel like a winner today!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ummm....what the heck. Apparently I'm fast at 4x4 now.
> 
> tats: (hide)
> number of times: 24/24
> ...



nise single


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ummm....what the heck. Apparently I'm fast at 4x4 now.
> 
> tats: (hide)
> number of times: 24/24
> ...



Wonderful, now I actually have to practice 4x4.


----------



## skippykev (Jul 8, 2013)

How about that! Broke my 3x3 PB AGAIN! 17.96! Today must be my lucky day!

EDIT: Why am I suddenly getting PB's after PB's after PB's?! Got a new 3x3 ao5 PB: 23.02! ([17.96], 22.85, [31.62], 24.90, 21.30)


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ummm....what the heck. Apparently I'm fast at 4x4 now.
> 
> tats: (hide)
> number of times: 24/24
> ...



How the hell do you get a 28 single and avg 45, and I can't get sub-32 and I avg 38... ARG...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2013)

Official PBs broken this weekend:

OH: 11.59 single, 13.23 average
4x4: 39.15 single, 42.29 average
4BLD: 10:28 single
5x5: 1:18.41 single, 1:24.46 single
6x6: 2:38.86 single, 2:54.97 mo3
7x7: 4:37.50 single, 4:42.91 mo3
Pyraminx: 3.02 single
Megaminx: 1:10.16 average
Square-1: 25.34 single, 31.13 average
Clock: 9.47 single, 10.03 average

Now 11th for sum of avg ranks and 16th for single ranks.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 9, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> How the hell do you get a 28 single and avg 45, and I can't get sub-32 and I avg 38... ARG...



It was honestly the smoothest solve ever. It was something like: Average first two centers, 1 free yau edge, the rest of the yau edges were easy, skipped last yau edge, 2-3 edges already paired, fairly decent 3x3 F2L, OP, R perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It was honestly the smoothest solve ever. It was something like: Average first two centers, 1 free yau edge, the rest of the yau edges were easy, skipped last yau edge, 2-3 edges already paired, fairly decent 3x3 F2L, OP, R perm.



THE 28 HAD OLL PARITY!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> THE 28 HAD OLL PARITY!?!?!?!?!?!



Yuuuup. I can't recall if I had to do OLL after the OP or not though.


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yaaaaaay sub 20


Spoiler



Average of 5: 19.69
1. 20.23 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' L D' F' R2 F D2 L F' U2 
2. (21.15) R2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' R' F2 L2 U2 B' D' B L R B' 
3. 18.86 F2 D' F2 D U F2 L2 F2 U F2 U F' R' B U' B2 D2 R' U' L2 D 
4. (18.53) R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 R' U2 L2 F2 U' L U' B U R2 
5. 19.98 B2 R2 F2 R U2 L D2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' L' D' R U' B L2 U' F D2


Also sub 21 avg. 12:
19.32, 20.71, 21.35, 21.69, 22.47, 22.46, 21.62, (24.13), 20.23, 21.15, 18.86, (18.53)=20.99


----------



## ottozing (Jul 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ok i have an excuse for being slow then
> 
> cll, 1look about 5% of the time



Your avg100 is .2 faster than me though  If anything, I have no excuse for being so slow xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Your avg100 is .2 faster than me though  If anything, I have no excuse for being so slow xD



He use keyboard.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> He use keyboard.



So does Jay.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 9, 2013)

6.10

D F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 F U' L' R2 D R' U F2 L' D'

Cross: x2 D' R D L F' L2
F2L 1: U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L 2: U2 y' R U' R'
F2L 3: U' R' U R
F2L 4: U' y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
OLL: U' R U R' U' x' D' R' U R U' D


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2013)

So apparently I haven't gotten as bad at 4x4 as I figured I would have in the months since I last practiced. It probably helps that I'm using Yau for bigger cubes.

34.82, 36.02, (43.33), (33.61), 38.25 = 36.36, PB by over a second, wtf

40.76, 34.82, 36.02, 43.33, (33.61), 38.25, (47.82), 38.97, 40.29, 36.73, 42.38, 40.33 = 39.19, like .2-.3 away from PB


----------



## ottozing (Jul 9, 2013)

5x5 yay

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:21.368
worst time: 1:45.509

current avg5: 1:33.042 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 1:32.071 (σ = 2.19)

current avg12: 1:35.168 (σ = 3.66)
best avg12: 1:35.168 (σ = 3.66)

session avg: 1:35.168 (σ = 3.66)
session mean: 1:34.880


----------



## kcl (Jul 9, 2013)

3x3

16.77 Ao100 
10.14 LL skip single PB (crappy f2l)
10.27 NL PB.


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Megaminx: 1:10.16 average



I was actually happy about being faster than you officialy, now you're 5 places above me


----------



## Emily Wang (Jul 9, 2013)

29.72 4x4 solve. Was ridiculously easy


----------



## CuberMan (Jul 9, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.55
worst time: 15.10

current avg5: 10.75 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 8.53 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 10.34 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.98)

current avg50: 10.13 (σ = 0.86)
best avg50: 9.75 (σ = 1.11)

current avg100: 9.95 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 9.95 (σ = 1.03) FINALLY!

session avg: 9.95 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 10.02



Spoiler



9.85, 9.70, 7.86, 7.55, 8.02, 9.81, 11.56, 8.99, 8.31, 9.00, 10.93, 8.34, 11.65, 9.93, 11.63, 9.81, 9.87, 11.72, 12.04, 10.14, 9.71, 9.18, 11.55, 8.64, 8.79, 8.27, 8.61, 11.14, 9.49, 8.46, 10.32, 10.21, 15.10, 9.37, 9.38, 12.50, 11.57, 8.76, 8.27, 8.70, 11.77+, 9.31, 9.15, 9.76, 9.37, 8.57, 8.95, 10.60, 11.31, 9.11, 9.28, 10.51, 10.43, 11.28, 9.53, 8.13, 7.97, 10.09, 9.65, 8.83, 9.39, 9.40, 9.82, 12.68, 10.22, 11.77, 8.22, 12.45, 9.37, 9.96, 13.80, 10.14, 9.48, 8.60, 10.66, 9.03, 10.43, 10.50, 10.06, 8.44, 10.38, 9.35, 9.55, 10.66, 10.35, 10.89, 11.07, 11.62, 9.86, 9.59, 12.33, 10.11, 10.79, 9.68, 9.67, 10.86, 10.00, 11.39, 11.40, 9.39


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

Did 50 solves on ttw. 

Single: 14.82 single (not PB)
Ao5: 17.20 PB
Ao12: 19.32 about PB. Not sure. 
Mo50: 21.73

Figured out my cross-f2l transition stinks. So worked on it. Any good solve had good one. Bad one had bad one. So inconsistent. Ranged from 14-27 lol. Mostly 18-22 though.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 9, 2013)

9.92 single on ksim using roux 
y' y x' x' y' y x B U' M U L' U' L U L' U' L //firstblock
U' R U' U' R' R' U R' R' U' L F L' U' M' U R' U' U' R M' U' //secondblock
R U' U' R' U' R U U L' U R' U' L //cmll
U' M U' M' U M' M' //lol lse


ksim replay


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 9, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> 9.92 single on ksim using roux
> y' y x' x' y' y x B U' M U L' U' L U L' U' L U' R U' U' R' R' U R' R' U' L F L' U' M' U R' U' U' R M' U' R U' U' R' U' R U U L' U R' U' L U' M U' M' U M' M'
> alg.garron
> was the solution in from the log


WTF solution


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2013)

8.75 avg12, lost the scrambles because I went to practice BLD and I forgot to post earlier.

*7.88, 8.67, 9.74, 8.36, 8.75*, 9.01, 9.13, 8.73, (10.16), (7.68), 8.81, 8.37

Bolded solves make a 8.59 avg5. Both PB's.

There was 1 PLL skip (7.68) and 1 OLL skip (8.37). I can't remember the others.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 9, 2013)

realmegaminx 1:27 avg5 and 1:29 avg12


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> realmegaminx 1:27 avg5 and 1:29 avg12



Do you average sub 1 usually/?


----------



## Username (Jul 9, 2013)

14.01 ZZ single full step

First sub 15


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Do you average sub 1 usually/?



I'm pretty sure 1:27 isn't sub-1


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> I'm pretty sure 1:27 isn't sub-1



I think he means sim.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> realmegaminx 1:27 avg5 and 1:29 avg12



Lol ben y u slower than me now? Are my PB's de only reason you praktised?

Also, megaminx PB's
Single: 1:17.76
Ao5: 1:26.88
Ao12: 1:27.38


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got my Wittwo and did an average of 100 and got what I think is my PB average of 5
Average of 5: 3.78
1. 2.06 U' F' R' F' R F' 
2. 4.37 R U F2 U' R F2 U2 F' U' 
3. (5.08) U' F U' F' U F' U2 
4. (1.19) F' U F R' F' 
5. 4.91 U2 R F U2 R' U R U' R2
Pretty good for my first day practicing 2x2 again.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 9, 2013)

32.66 4x4 single 

PB by .1


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 10, 2013)

OH

Session Average 26.51

1. 25.75 F' R U2 B' R L2 B' U' L D2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 
2. 23.09 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L' F' D' B2 L B' D' L' U' L' 
3. 31.44 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B' D R2 B' L' D2 B U' B2 U 
4. 29.32 F U F2 R2 L2 D F' D R2 D2 L D2 R' F2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 
5. 25.32 L' F2 L U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' U' R' B' L R D U' R2 F2 
6. 28.32 L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L' U' R F' D' B' F2 U2 R2 U 
7. (22.15) U R2 B R U R2 L B2 D F L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 
8. 28.89 D2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L U B D B' R' D2 R B2 R2 
9. 22.37 F' U2 B D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F L' B F2 D' L2 F U' R' U L2 
10. (34.93) F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R F' U' L' R F U B2 R2 B2 
11. 27.59 R F' R' U2 R' F2 R' D R' U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 
12. 23.01 U' L2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 R D' R F R D' R' U B R

PB


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 10, 2013)

9.19 average of 12. First 3x3 ao12 with no sup 10s 

8.47	U2 L2 U2 B2 R U B D2 F2 D' F U2 F2 R2 D U' B2 R' D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B F
9.40	R2 U F2 B' D' B U2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B F2 R' F U2 R2 L2 B'
9.70	U2 F L' B2 D' R' U F U F2 L2 D' U F2 U2 D L2 B' L2 U R B2 F2 D' L2
9.20	B2 L U' L' B2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F R U' B' L2 F R F B R L' B' F
8.60	L F L D U' B' U2 F B' D F2 L' R' F' B R U2 F2 B2 U2 L F U R F
9.75	U' L2 R B' L B' R F B' U L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 U' R' B2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 R
9.51	L U2 F2 L B L2 D2 R D2 F R D2 L' U' B L F2 L' R' F' B D' R2 L2 B
9.03	D2 U R F U' D2 L2 D' F' L2 D' B' U2 R2 L D2 U2 L' B2 L U2 D2 L' U2 B
9.45	B' F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 R F L2 U2 L' U R2 B' D B' D U R B2 D2 R2 L D'
8.56	D' F U' R' F D' R' L2 F B R F U L2 R F2 U' F2 U D2 L U2 F2 R U'
9.82	R2 B' D2 F' L R2 D F L' U2 R2 D2 B2 U D2 F' B' U D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' B'
8.70	D' R L2 F U2 B' U' L U L D F' B' R' L2 B' D' B' F U' B R2 U B2 L'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 10, 2013)

21.95 OH avg100. sub22  still want sub20 before worlds.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2013)

7x7 (yau5)

(3:53.08), (4:06.28), 3:57.38, 3:56.79, 4:03.91 = 3:59.36

that 3:57 could have been _way_ faster, messed up the cross and confused the hell out of myself >_>

EDIT: Decided not to stop for the day after all. Glad I made this decision.

3:46.64 mo3 = 3:51.22, 3:47.31, 3:41.39

3:50.64 avg5 = (3:58.18), 3:53.38, 3:51.22, 3:47.31, (3:41.39)

3:57.71 avg12 = 3:53.08, 4:06.28, 3:57.38, 3:56.79, 4:03.91, 4:09.60, (4:17.80), 3:58.18, 3:53.38, 3:51.22, 3:47.31, (3:41.39)

And just like that, I'm better at 7x7 with yau5 than with redux


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome times 

I've received my mini ss7 but I haven't changed the springs or broken it in yet. But I really do hope that I can average under 3:30 some day.

How are you building the last cross piece? I tend to just freeslice it, then insert it using either y L' U' L U y (UF --> UL) or y' L U L' U' y' (UB --> UL). Then I pair up the rest of the edges as usual with M slice pairing instead of E slice.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 10, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Lol ben y u slower than me now? Are my PB's de only reason you praktised?
> 
> Also, megaminx PB's
> Single: 1:17.76
> ...



yeb. also i did an avg12 afew hours ago. 1:39. I average rike 1:10 on megasim, just had a stuped 1:01.00 single with a stuped 5cycle cp, got to ll at 47


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> How are you building the last cross piece? I tend to just freeslice it, then insert it using either y L' U' L U y (UF --> UL) or y' L U L' U' y' (UB --> UL). Then I pair up the rest of the edges as usual with M slice pairing instead of E slice.



I'm placing the third edge incorrectly, freeslicing the last, and then replacing the incorrect one with a U L U' type insert. I do this on 5x5 and 6x6, too.



> I've received my mini ss7 but I haven't changed the springs or broken it in yet. But I really do hope that I can average under 3:30 some day.



Lol I just took the cube out of the box, loosened it a tiny bit, and started solving. I'm way to lazy to deal with this silly spring stuff.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2013)

:/

Maybe I should train myself to incorrectly place edges


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2013)

It was weird for me at first, but it didn't take very long to get used to once, really just a couple days of making myself do it. It certainly seems like the easiest way to go about finishing the cross for anything bigger than 4x4.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 10, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> It was weird for me at first, but it didn't take very long to get used to once, really just a couple days of making myself do it. It certainly seems like the easiest way to go about finishing the cross for anything bigger than 4x4.



I used to think it was until I learned about doing y' R' U' R U or y' z U R U' R'

Also, having the 3 cross edges correct relatively leaves the option of doing it the same way on a 4x4 if a degde accidently pairs after centers.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I used to think it was until I learned about doing y' R' U' R U or y' z U R U' R'
> 
> Also, having the 3 cross edges correct relatively leaves the option of doing it the same way on a 4x4 if a degde accidently pairs after centers.



I'll take a rotationless 3-move insertion over rotation->4 moves->rotation any day. But as far as 4x4 is concerned, I've never done the incorrectly placed 3rd edge thing anyway; I usually actively pair the final dedge while finishing centers


----------



## Risos (Jul 10, 2013)

Finally consistently getting sub-25 averages after getting solves from 20-30 seconds for several weeks.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 10, 2013)

1:55.16 5x5 PB avg5.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 10, 2013)

What the...

9.09, 9.14, 10.98, (11.30), 9.44, 8.31, 10.09,* 8.45, 9.06, 9.44, 8.44, (8.28)* = 9.24

bold is 8.65 avg 5


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 9.24
1. 9.09 B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 L R2 D2 B2 R D U' B' U' L' U' R2 B D' 
2. 9.14 D F' L' D L B U F2 L U' R F2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 L' 
3. 10.98 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D F R B F' D2 F' D L2 R 
4. (11.30) R2 B D2 L2 B' R2 B D2 B2 F' R' D B F2 D2 R F' D' U2 
5. 9.44 B L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 F' D2 R B' D L2 D2 U' F D2 F' R 
6. 8.31 U2 L2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 L R2 U2 R2 D' L B' L B D' R B R 
7. 10.09 D U L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' B D L U' F2 D' L' R' U 
8. 8.45 F' D2 U2 B U2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R U2 R2 U' B L' R2 B' F 
9. 9.06 B F R2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 R B2 D' L B R U' B L2 F2 
10. 9.44 U F2 U2 F U' L' B U2 D R' F U2 F' L2 B L2 B R2 F2 U2 
11. 8.44 R' U2 L B2 R U2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 F U R' D' F' U2 L2 B F' U 
12. (8.28) R' B2 R' D2 R F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 B' R D F' L2 F' U2 F D R


----------



## Ollie (Jul 10, 2013)

woo, I can actually 1-look 2x2x2 occasionally  R F2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 1.99



Spoiler



y' x' U' R' U2 x [U R' U', L] B


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 10, 2013)

3x3 avg100 19.42 yay sub-19.5!

Broke PB Single, avg5 and avg12

Single: 12.26 R2 F U2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' U F' R D' B2 F' R D' F' 

avg5 16.72 yay sub-17!
avg12 17.78 yay sub-18!

Am not considering myself sub-20 as I'm not sure whether I can get a sub-20 avg at a comp

Single was Antisune then V perm, yay non lucky! No easy F2Ls iirc



Spoiler: avg5 = 16.72



Average of 5: 16.72
1. (12.26) R2 F U2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' U F' R D' B2 F' R D' F' 
2. 16.50 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 L B2 D' B F' L' F2 L U' F U2 R F2 
3. 18.26 L2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 F L2 F R2 B' R' F2 U L2 U' L D' R' D2 F2 
4. (21.88) R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' D2 B' R' B2 R  D F U' F' 
5. 15.39 D2 B L2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L' D' L' B2 L' B' F' D' B2 L2





Spoiler: avg12 = 17.78



1. 19.49 D2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 L F' U2 F L2 R' D F L' B2 
2. 20.45 U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 U B D L2 R D B' R U2 R2 U2 
3. (12.26) R2 F U2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' U F' R D' B2 F' R D' F' 
4. 16.50 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 L B2 D' B F' L' F2 L U' F U2 R F2 
5. 18.26 L2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 F L2 F R2 B' R' F2 U L2 U' L D' R' D2 F2 
6. (21.88) R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' D2 B' R' B2 R D F U' F' 
7. 15.39 D2 B L2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L' D' L' B2 L' B' F' D' B2 L2 
8. 19.06 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L' U2 F' D B' L2 B2 R F U 
9. 17.95 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 R B2 R2 F2 U B D' U F' L B' F' U2 F' 
10. 14.34 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L' U R2 F2 U2 B F' R' B 
11. 19.56 F' D' R B' R' F' U2 L' F B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 
12. 16.80 U2 B D2 B F2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 B R' B L F2 U L2 R2 B2 R' F


----------



## Zamulacz (Jul 10, 2013)

*My 191st day of speedcubing *- got 14.65s Ao12


----------



## Username (Jul 10, 2013)

12.75 ZZ fullstep single


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 10, 2013)

14.44 OHavg5 yesterday. Was 2nd best avg5 ever.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 10, 2013)

24.59 OH PB avg5. After not practicing for a month.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 10, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.86
1. 8.22 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 D F2 D' B2 L U2 F' R' D' B' D' U L R 
2. 8.00 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 D' B R' D' F R B2 U' B U 
3. (10.76) B2 L F2 L' B2 U2 L' R' B2 R2 B' L' D B' L' U B' D2 L 
4. 10.44 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D L D F' U B' L2 F2 U' 
5. 8.91 B' R2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 D' L' B' U L R2 D' B D' R 
6. 9.66 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L' R' D' B' L U2 R' B R F' U' 
7. 8.57 F' U' F D R B U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 B U2 L2 B' R2 
8. (6.07) F' R' F2 D F D B' U2 L' U F2 U F2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 
9. 8.74 F B R F L2 U' F2 B L' F L' B U2 R2 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 F 
10. 8.57 F2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L B' U' L B' F' U' L2 B F' 
11. 8.49 D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F' L D B2 L U F D2 U2 L2 D 
12. 9.03 R F L' F2 D2 L' U2 F L' B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 

wut
pb btw


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 10, 2013)

17.63 OH Single, xcross uperm, lost the scramble though


----------



## uvafan (Jul 10, 2013)

18.13 Oh avg5


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 10, 2013)

49.04 Roux pb single
First sub 60 with Roux.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> I was actually happy about being faster than you officialy, now you're 5 places above me



I have it on video. Want me to upload it today?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I have it on video. Want me to upload it today?



I want to see your mega solves


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 10, 2013)

So do I


----------



## Username (Jul 10, 2013)

3.84 2x2 ao100 in stackmat

I still don't know full CLL

2.0+: 6
2.5+: 9
3.0+: 19
3.5+: 25
4.0+: 20
4.5+: 11
5.0+: 9
5.5+: 1


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> I want to see your mega solves





arcio1 said:


> So do I


----------



## etshy (Jul 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


>



Nice average  is this a shengshou ?


----------



## Wassili (Jul 10, 2013)

19.93 OH Single NL, first sub-20 

aaand 25.95 avg5

loving this fangshi for OH, been beating all my PBs


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2013)

etshy said:


> Nice average  is this a shengshou ?



Dayan with ridges.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2013)

megaminx 58.41 sim​


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> megaminx 58.41 sim​



yarit

oh, sim I see


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> yarit
> 
> oh, sim I see



csch i suck at realmega


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 11, 2013)

I actually did 3x3

number of times: 101/101
best time: 10.57
worst time: 18.15

best avg5: 13.39 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 13.69 (σ = 0.95)
best avg50: 14.40 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 14.72 (σ = 1.10)


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 11, 2013)

1:32.83 yau5


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> 1:32.83 yau5



Switching?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 11, 2013)

i think so


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 11, 2013)

7x7

3:42.26 mo3 = 3:34.04, 3:47.56, 3:45.19
3:45.22 avg5 = 3:42.92, (3:58.70), (3:34.04), 3:47.56, 3:45.19
3:48.96 avg12 = 3:56.77, 3:55.34, 3:44.88, (4:03.62), 3:36.14, 3:49.12, 3:52.95, 3:42.92, 3:58.70, (3:34.04), 3:47.56, 3:45.19


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh that's pretty good... ._.

I need to catch up


----------



## Username (Jul 11, 2013)

4.07 Pyra ao12 stackmat


----------



## ottozing (Jul 11, 2013)

Username said:


> 4.07 Pyra ao12 stackmat



You've gotten absurdly fast recently O_O


----------



## Username (Jul 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> You've gotten absurdly fast recently O_O



Thanks


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 11, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.14
1. 7.65 
2. 7.62 
3. 7.95 
4. 8.13 
5. 7.66 
6. 8.35 
7. 7.71 
8. 8.60 
9. (9.63) 
10. 8.38 
11. (7.12) 
12. 9.36


----------



## Sajwo (Jul 11, 2013)

F D2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' L D2 U L2 D B F' L D'

5.10s

inspection: x2
cross: R' D2 (2)
1st slot: F R' F' R (4)
2nd slot: L U' L' (3)
3rd slot: U' R' U' R (4)
4th slot: y' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (8)
OLL: F' L' U' L U F (6)
PLL skip

26 moves/5.10s = 5.09 tps

But unfortunately it's not my scramble, my friend showed it on polish forum. He had 6.61s but for sure solution was different. Anyway, that's propably the most lucky solve I've ever had 

I am curious what time Faz would get on this


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 11, 2013)

qcube 3x3 9.297 (8.401) 9.869 9.808 10.719 8.864 9.024 9.024 10.351 10.927 (12.560) 9.344 => 9.723

woo.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 11, 2013)

13.36 avg12 and 12.79 avg5


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 11, 2013)

number of times: 133/133
best time: 9.01 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 D' U' F2 U' L2 B L' F U2 F R' D R B2 U2
worst time: 15.31
best mo3: 10.62 (σ = 1.36)
best avg5: 11.06 (σ = 0.72)
best mo10: 11.34 (σ = 0.89) PB
best avg12: 11.46 (σ = 0.68)
best avg50: 12.12 (σ = 0.99) 
best avg100: 12.22 (σ = 1.10) PB
best mo100: 12.23 (σ = 1.33) PB
session avg: 12.36 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 12.37


----------



## etshy (Jul 11, 2013)

First 3x3 avg5 in months , *20.62* :confused: 
I thought i would be so much slower


----------



## kjiang15 (Jul 11, 2013)

Started cubing again about a month ago after stopping for 4 years, set a new PB (11.77)!!

3x3 Average of 5:
17.44, 17.16, (18.91), 15.44, (11.77)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 11, 2013)

kjiang15 said:


> Started cubing again about a month ago after stopping for 4 years, set a new PB (11.77)!!
> 
> 3x3 Average of 5:
> 17.44, 17.16, (18.91), 15.44, (11.77)



Wow! How did you retain your speed? 0_o


----------



## kjiang15 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Wow! How did you retain your speed? 0_o



I mean I did a solve every now and then but recently I've just been practicing a lot, I don't think I ever really lost the ability to sub-20 so that helped haha


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 11, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 6x6 (yau5)
> 
> 2:22.04, 2:22.60, 2:21.28, 2:34.85, 2:22.24 = 2:22.29



2:19.51, 2:28.91, (2:36.00), 2:15.94, (2:15.33) = 2:21.45

I'm slowly catching up


----------



## Shortshrimp (Jul 11, 2013)

Completed my first average of 100 ever! I won't list all the times, but the average was: 22.80 And boy, did it take longer than I thought it would...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 11, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 2:19.51, 2:28.91, (2:36.00), 2:15.94, (2:15.33) = 2:21.45
> 
> I'm slowly catching up



._. I've been ignoring 6x6 since I did that average...time to fix that

You should go slowly catch up to the 3:26.18 7x7 single I just did instead :3


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> qcube 3x3 9.297 (8.401) 9.869 9.808 10.719 8.864 9.024 9.024 10.351 10.927 (12.560) 9.344 => 9.723
> 
> woo.


Awesome job! Nice to see more people taking sim seriously


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 11, 2013)

17.36 PB Ao5 with Roux


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 11, 2013)

3x3 
number of times: 102/102
best time: 9.01
worst time: 19.23

current mo3: 13.27 (σ = 0.44)
best mo3: 11.14 (σ = 0.63)

current avg5: 13.27 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 11.14 (σ = 0.63) = 10.42, 11.55, 11.45, (15.28), (9.01) 

current avg12: 13.35 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 12.20 (σ = 0.87) = (19.23), 11.18, 12.37, 13.79, 13.05, 12.56, 11.06, (10.36), 12.08, 12.31, 12.43, 11.20

current avg50: 13.24 (σ = 1.32)
best avg50: 13.05 (σ = 1.19)

current avg100: 13.44 (σ = 1.39)
*best avg100: 13.43 (σ = 1.40)PB*

session avg: 13.43 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 13.46



Spoiler: Times



13.17, 12.61, 11.99, 12.37, 15.89, 14.11, 10.53, 12.44, 14.54, 12.99, 14.76, 13.25, 15.12, 15.00, 14.05, 13.54, 15.48, 11.45, 14.01, 14.14, 13.16, 14.40, 11.89, 12.41, 14.51, (16.56+), 15.15, 12.09, (18.97+), 13.45, 15.32, 15.93, 15.96+, 11.99, 14.03, 11.49, 14.12, 14.23, (10.32), 15.23, 13.84, 11.57, 12.60, 14.83, 14.18, (9.01), 13.15, 12.68, 13.98, (19.23), 11.18, 12.37, 13.79, 13.05, 12.56, 11.06, (10.36), 12.08, 12.31, 12.43, 11.20, 15.38, 13.41, 11.91, 15.76, 14.86, 13.49, 12.19, 11.95, 12.72, 13.92, 13.03, 11.56, 13.95, 14.35, (16.47), 12.84, 13.13, 14.35, 12.14, 11.17, 14.47, 13.63, 13.30, 12.77, 11.72, 15.96, 16.24, 13.42, 13.41, 14.90, 15.59, (17.05), (10.42), 11.55, 11.45, 15.28, (9.01), 14.51, 12.82, 13.70, 13.28


----------



## Wassili (Jul 11, 2013)

56.55 4x4 single! My first ever sub-1, no parity though so it counts as a lucky solve


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice times

*6x6*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 2:17.99 *PB*
worst time: 3:27.10

current mo3: 2:44.65 (σ = 16.33)
best mo3: 2:30.48 (σ = 6.48) *PB*

current avg5: 2:36.04 (σ = 2.47)
best avg5: 2:31.30 (σ = 2.00) *PB*

current avg12: 2:34.94 (σ = 6.50)
best avg12: 2:34.94 (σ = 6.50)* PB*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 12, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Nice times
> 
> *6x6*
> 
> ...



Sheesh. There's no stopping you. Great average!


----------



## Julian (Jul 12, 2013)

44.44 444 ao5


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2013)

avg12 ended up being sup 10 XD here's a tied PB avg5 though

Average of 5: 8.351
1. 8.012 B' R2 B2 U2 F' B2 U' F B2 L2 F D2 B' R' F R' L2 D2 R2 U' B U' B L' F' 
2. (7.759) U R2 B' D' B R2 B' L' U' L D' U R2 U R B2 R2 U2 D' B' F2 U' F' B D2 
3. 8.656 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F U' D2 L2 D B L U2 F2 B2 U' R' D2 B' D R2 D2 F U R2 
4. (10.349) L B' R' U' B F' D2 B' D' L' R2 D2 U' L U' B U L' U2 F' R B D2 L' D 
5. 8.386 F L2 B' L2 R B2 D2 F R U L2 B' F2 R' U' R F' B U' L2 F2 B' R L D2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

megasim 58.82

3 58s now, never had a 59 though


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2013)

8.50 PB 3x3 avg5. Pretty nice considering the three G perms. Video w/ scrambles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VCV_pMB2U8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 12, 2013)

8.22, (7.40), 12.04, 10.01, 7.81, 8.01, 9.24, 9.70, 8.54, 10.84, (7.50), 9.11, 8.71, 8.44, 9.16, 9.62, 8.96, 8.39, 10.50, 7.95, 8.58, 10.06, 8.19, 9.01, 9.26, 8.87, 11.61, 8.87, 9.12, 10.01, 9.61, 8.66, 7.92, (13.25), 9.82, 11.91, 10.99, 11.05, (12.07), 9.07

number of times: 40/40
best time: 7.40
worst time: 13.25

current avg5: 11.32 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 8.59 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 10.23 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 8.83 (σ = 0.64)

session avg: 9.39 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 9.45

That's a really good avg40  Unfortunately the times started to go bad after I realized I wasn't going to beat my best average of 12 (8.81). I also had a 4.57+2 earlier today, which would have been my fastest solve ever. I deleted the scramble out of spite :\


----------



## Julian (Jul 12, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> That's a really good avg40  Unfortunately the times started to go bad after I realized I wasn't going to beat my best average of 12 (8.81).



You should try hiding the stats while you solve, I've been doing that for a while and it helps me choke less.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 12, 2013)

Pb Pyraminx Average of 12,5,and NL Single
Average of 12: 16.41
Average of 5: 13.92 (1-5)
1. (8.51) U R' L B U R L' B b u 
2. 20.08 U B L' R' B' U R L l' r 
3. 12.29 U B U' L' R U R' U' r' 
4. 16.88 U' L' B R' B' L B' L' l' r' b' 
5. 12.60 L U L B R' B R L l r' b u' 
6. 24.20 U R' L B' U B' R L R r 
7. 17.17 L B' U R L R' B U' l b' u' 
8. 15.29 R' B U' B R' B' R B' l' r' b u' 
9. 20.03 L U R' B R' L B U' l r b' u 
10. (24.62) U' L B U L' U B' R' L b' u' 
11. 16.16 R U' R L' U R' L' R' l u 
12. 9.43 R B' R L' B U' L' U l' r u


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 12, 2013)

PB average of 5:
Average of 5: 13.82
1. 13.83 B R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B' L2 B2 R F' U' L2 D2 R' D' U2 B' 
2. 13.74 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' B' D L' R F R2 U' R2 U 
3. (15.85) R F' L' F D L2 U' R' F U D2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 
4. (13.55) B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R D U F U' F' D2 B F R' 
5. 13.88 F2 R2 B' R2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 L' D' R B2 L B2 F' U B L


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 12, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.69
1. 7.73 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F D' B R2 D2 L' D2 R F2 L B 
2. 8.40 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' F' U' F2 U R' F' R' U2 L' D U2 
3. 9.67 L2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D F L' U2 B R2 D L U B R' U2 
4. 9.61 B2 L2 D R2 D U L2 U B2 U' F2 R B' U B L' U2 F' D U' B 
5. 8.75 R U B' R U' L2 D B' U R2 B D2 F' R2 F' R2 B D2 B U2 
6. 8.84 R U' B R F' U R' U' D2 R' L2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' 
7. (10.64) F' L D2 B' D2 R D L' B2 U' D2 F R2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 
8. 8.22 D L2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 U2 F' R' U2 L2 R U' R' F D2 L 
9. 7.74 U2 F2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' L' D L U B D L' R' 
10. 8.10 B' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' B' U L U2 L U2 R2 B' U2 
11. 9.85 B2 F2 D' U' R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' D B L' U' R2 D2 U B' D 
12. (6.90) D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D U R2 F L B D2 F R2 F U R2 

last five is 8.02 ao5
both pbs


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2013)

Solved a 20x20x20 with pure LBL. Probably the biggest LBL solve that has been done.

It took 2:25:40.52 and 7603 moves.


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2013)

Played Yu-gi-Oh! with my older brother for first time in years. We played five games. I won two (in a row!) and before this, in the hundreds of games we've played, I've only ever won one game. One game. So that was nice. He beat me in the last game though with Kuriboh. :fp


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Awesome job! Nice to see more people taking sim seriously



Thanks! Wouldn't have been possible without qcube 

Also,* 33:13.783* Gigaminx solve on qminx. 2243 moves at 1.12 TPS.
I'm slow. This the probably the longest time I have ever spent solving a single computer cube.
The fastest I have managed on megaminx on qminx is 1:45. 


Spoiler: Screenshot









Sorry for horrible resized screenshot


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 12, 2013)

59.31 Lw2 Rw2 U' Fw Rw' Bw' Rw D2 B2 U' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw B D' Dw' Uw2 Lw Rw2 R U Uw2 R' Fw2 Dw' Lw' F U2 Fw2 Bw' R2 Lw2 Bw' Lw F2 Uw' F Lw B Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw B2 Fw' U' D' Lw' R' L Dw' F D' U L2 F' 

yay another sub 1


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 12, 2013)

3x3 PB avg5 16.58 and avg12 17.50. Was on TTW, forgot to take scrambles :/


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2013)

16.09 Square-1 single, first sub 20 with parity I think.

Edit: 21.32 PB avg12 on ttw


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry for another post, this is insane

PB avg5 15.56 (wtf sub-15) and avg12 16.94 (wtf sub-17) (all on ttw, this time with scrambles)



Spoiler: avg5



15.00 L' F2 U R F' L' R B2 R' D' R2 D R' B L B F2 D F' B2 R' U L2 R U
16.33 R' L2 B2 D' U2 B' F' L2 B2 D' R B2 L' F' R2 F' L U R' U2 R2 U D2 L2 F2
12.51 D2 F' U2 F2 B2 D2 L2 U' R U F2 L2 F B U D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 R U2 B U2
21.96 B F' U' B2 D L' R2 D U' R2 U' R2 U2 B R' L2 B L' F' B2 U' R U' F2 D2
15.35 B2 D F' D' U' F L' D' L R2 F B' R2 B2 U2 R' F D' U' F' L2 U2 B' U' R'





Spoiler: avg12



15.59 B2 R2 L D2 B' R B' F' D F B R' F R2 D2 R' B' U' D2 F' R2 L2 D' L' D
18.15 U F2 L R D' F2 U B U2 L D2 L U' L2 B2 L U L2 R' U2 L' R D B2 R2
18.99 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R' F' D2 R' D B F' R F2 U' R' D' B' L' D' B L2 B2 U
15.00 L' F2 U R F' L' R B2 R' D' R2 D R' B L B F2 D F' B2 R' U L2 R U
16.33 R' L2 B2 D' U2 B' F' L2 B2 D' R B2 L' F' R2 F' L U R' U2 R2 U D2 L2 F2
12.51 D2 F' U2 F2 B2 D2 L2 U' R U F2 L2 F B U D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 R U2 B U2
21.96 B F' U' B2 D L' R2 D U' R2 U' R2 U2 B R' L2 B L' F' B2 U' R U' F2 D2
15.35 B2 D F' D' U' F L' D' L R2 F B' R2 B2 U2 R' F D' U' F' L2 U2 B' U' R'
17.70 U' F' L2 R2 U L F D' F D2 U2 B D2 F B2 R' L' B' L' F R' D U' B R2
16.48 F B L U' L F U2 L R' F' R2 B' R2 L2 F2 L' F2 D F2 L D' L' D2 F' D2
22.41 L B' R2 U D2 R' D2 B D L2 F R2 D' R2 B U' D B F' L' F' D' U' F B'
13.86 U R' D R B' R D' R2 B' R2 L2 B2 U' D R D' U' B' R2 U2 B' U D L2 B



Happy with the sudden boost in times. I can't believe myself


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Edit: 21.32 PB avg12 on ttw



what did i tell you about scramblers?


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2013)

D2 L F R L2 U2 R B L2 R2 F2 D' L R2 B2 D L2 B' D2 B2 U' R' U2 D2 B2

12.98 OH PB single. PLL skip with sune. It caught me completely off guard, I wasn't expecting it at all (the best kind of PB).


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 12, 2013)

FIRST sub-10 average of 12: 9.89 (which I then rolled and got a 9.57 avg12 WTF)

(8.72), 10.10, 9.71, (10.57), 9.42, *9.39, 8.83, 9.10, 8.92, 9.41*, 10.44, 10.41 => 9.57 avg 12... 1/2 skips methinks

Bold is *9.14* avg 5...also PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

megasim 55.61


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 12, 2013)

12.29 3x3 average. Close to pb.

Average of 5: 12.29
1. 10.23 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' B L' R2 D' B R' F U L D' 
2. 13.79 L U' R' B L2 D L' F' B2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 
3. 12.85 B' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U R' D' L' D' B2 L B2 L' D 
4. (19.56) D R2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L' F' U' B' L D' B' D2 R' D' 
5. (9.73) D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U' F' U2 R' U L2 R2 D R' B2 F


----------



## uvafan (Jul 12, 2013)

Average of 12: 19.67
1. 19.21 
2. 20.53 
3. 17.02 
4. 18.09 
5. 22.98 
6. (26.18) 
7. 18.22 
8. 22.97 
9. 17.62 
10. (15.24) 
11. 18.05 
12. 22.06 
OH. First sub20. 
Also solves 7-11 make 17.96 avg5, first sub18!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

megasim

1:08.493, 1:04.206, 59.671, (1:14.279), (59.029) = 1:04.123

1:02.878, 1:14.982, 1:04.331, 59.229, 1:16.085, (1:19.565), 1:17.774, 1:08.493, 1:04.206, 59.671, 1:14.279, (59.029) = 1:08.193

the ll on the 1:19 was antisune pll skip :fp


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2013)

Square-1

16.59, 21.82, 20.41, 17.48, 16.10, (27.48), 21.82, 23.83+, 19.54, 21.35, (15.91), 23.27 = 20.22 PB avg12

Wat. First 5 solves make a 18.16 avg5. Scrambled using random state.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Square-1
> 
> 16.59, 21.82, 20.41, 17.48, 16.10, (27.48), 21.82, 23.83+, 19.54, 21.35, (15.91), 23.27 = 20.22 PB avg12
> 
> Wat. First 5 solves make a 18.16 avg5. Scrambled using random state.



Wow, very nice!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, very nice!



Thanks.  Square-1 is one of the only things I practice nowadays.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 13, 2013)

Roux (with 2 look CMLL) on real 3x3x3.

14.38 avg5 = (16.79), (13.17), 14.19, 15.01, 13.95

15.04 avg12 = 15.14, (13.13), 14.28, 16.68, 15.11, 16.04, (17.78), 16.79, 13.17, 14.19, 15.01, 13.95

16.02 avg100


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 13, 2013)

OH single: 12.21 (not pb)

Scramble: L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 F R B2 L F2 U2 L' R' D R' F2 

Inspection: x2 y'
Cross: U U (2)
1st pair: x' L' U U L U L' U' L (8)
2nd pair: x' y U' L' U L' U' L U (7)
3rd pair: U L' L' U' L' U L U' (8)
4th pair: z L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L (11) 
OLL: l' U' L U l L' U' L' U L (10)
PLL: U' L' L' U L U' L' U x' U z U L' U L U l' B' U (17)

63/12.21 => ~5.16 etps PB

Woohoo. Faz/Plechoss/Antoine standard tps


----------



## Riley (Jul 13, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.79
worst time: 15.64

current avg5: 10.05 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 9.03 (σ = 1.04)

current avg12: 10.38 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 9.45 (σ = 1.00)

current avg50: 10.42 (σ = 0.99)
best avg50: 9.99 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 10.21 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 10.21 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 10.21 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 10.27

Getting closer to that sub-10 average of 100.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 13, 2013)

2x2 avg50/100 PB

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.753
worst time: 4.924

current avg5: 2.667 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 1.745 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 2.390 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 1.951 (σ = 0.33)

current avg50: 2.387 (σ = 0.59)
best avg50: 2.179 (σ = 0.43)

current avg100: 2.295 (σ = 0.53)
best avg100: 2.295 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 2.295 (σ = 0.53)
session mean: 2.341

sub 2.3


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes!!! PB, Sub 14 Ao5 13.78 3x3x3 


1. 14.55 D F L2 B D2 U2 F' L2 F' D' B' U' D' R B' U' F' R' F U' R L2 F' R B2 
2. 13.56 U D2 B' F2 L' D2 R' B D' U F2 D B' U2 D2 B' R L2 D2 B2 D2 F' U D2 R 
3. (15.52) R' U' D R L B2 R' F2 R' L2 B' R D2 R2 B2 R' B' U2 L D2 U2 B' L U' B2 
4. 13.22 B R F' L' D2 U B2 F R' F2 B U L R' D2 R F2 R2 L D' U L' D' R' U' 
5. (12.50) D' L' F' L' B2 R F L B2 R2 D2 B' L F' R L2 B L' R2 D' F L' F2 D' R


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 13, 2013)

OH single 15.49 wtf

NL, Antisune U-perm

Lost scramble, totally unexpected. 2 seconds off NR


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

3.71 ao100 2x2


----------



## Faz (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice easy solve

4.49 F2 U L' F' B' L' U F R' U' D' B D2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B R2 

x2 y'
F R' D R U R2 F R
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
y2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U R U' R'
F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' 
U'

41 moves/4.49 = 9.13 tps

EDIT: 

Easy scrambles for the most part
Average of 5: 5.89
1. (4.49) F2 U L' F' B' L' U F R' U' D' B D2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B R2 
2. (7.03) U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' U2 R F L2 F L2 R' B D2 R' U 
3. 5.50 L2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 F' D' L' U2 B2 D L F' D2 
4. 5.74 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 F R' D L2 R F2 L2 D B' 
5. 6.42 U B' L F L B' U F2 D R' U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L F2


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Nice easy solve
> 
> 4.49 F2 U L' F' B' L' U F R' U' D' B D2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B R2
> 
> ...



wat TPS


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 13, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Nice easy solve
> 
> 4.49 F2 U L' F' B' L' U F R' U' D' B D2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B R2
> 
> ...



Nice xcross, wtf tps, do you do that OLL normally that way or did you know doing it that way would give you skip?


----------



## Faz (Jul 13, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Nice xcross, wtf tps, do you do that OLL normally that way or did you know doing it that way would give you skip?



I thought it might skip, so I used this alg. It was aligned correctly too.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 13, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Nice easy solve
> 
> 4.49 F2 U L' F' B' L' U F R' U' D' B D2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B R2
> 
> ...


Nice UWR. Now do this in comp. But really, awesome solve.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 13, 2013)

5.89 avg5... unbelievable


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 13, 2013)

Roux

Average of 12: 12.17
1. 12.76 D2 U2 L2 F L2 B F R2 F' L2 R2 U' L D U2 F2 R2 D' F L2 
2. 11.97 R2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B L D2 R2 D' B2 F U B' D2 
3. 11.90 B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 U2 R B2 R' B L2 D' B' F2 R F' L2 U' R' 
4. (16.02) D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' B L2 D R' U' L B2 U' 
5. 11.24 U R' F' R' U2 L2 D' F' R2 L B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 
6. 13.45 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 L' B D' L D L2 D' U2 R F' 
7. 12.59 U R F2 L2 D2 L U D2 F' D2 B2 R D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R2 L' 
8. (10.45) U F' R' D B D B L' B' U2 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 D B2 L2 U' 
9. 12.30 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 U F' R2 D L B' R U2 
10. 11.97 D L' B' U' R2 F R' L2 F U F' U2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B 
11. 12.01 U R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R F U L2 U2 L2 B L' D' F 
12. 11.46 B' U' R L2 F' U' L' U2 F D' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B2

Ahh so close to sub 12...


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2013)

3x3

11.49 PB avg5
12.19 PB avg12
13.64 PB avg100

Switched from my white Guhong v1 to my black 55mm Zhanchi for fun. My look ahead is definitely better on black cubes. Too bad there were a lot of pops in the avg100.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 13, 2013)

19 ao12 with a original Rubik's Cube.Lubed it and let it sit for a week. My lookahead is really good with it. I also got two 15 second NL singles


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 13, 2013)

Won fmc in first comp!!!!!!!!!!!!! 32 moves. Chester was second. Wow.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Won fmc in first comp!!!!!!!!!!!!! 32 moves. Chester was second. Wow.



Nice job! How's BLD going?


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2013)

PB single: 15.11 (so close to sub-15).


Spoiler



R2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' U F2 R U2 R' B' F D B2 D2

z2 // Inspection
[F B’] U2 L F’ // Cross 
y’ L U’ L’ // F2L-1
R’ U R U y L U L’ // F2L-2
y’ R U’ R’ // F2L-3
U2 R’ U’ R U2 y R U R’ // F2L-4
U2 F R U R’ U’ F’ l’ U R D’ R’ U’ l B // OLL


I did a bad last F2L pair, but it gave me a PLL skip.

Other PBs this week:
3x3 NL: 15.84
3x3 Ao5: 18.81 (sub 20!)
3x3 Ao12: 20.46
3x3 Ao100: 22.78
3x3 Ao1000: 24.51
OH Single (NL): 50.50
OH Ao5: 1:04.27
OH Ao12: 1:10.08
4x4 Single (NL): 1:38.16


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

12.43 ao12 on video


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Nice job! How's BLD going?



Eric just got the Canadian NR by 13 seconds. 38.42! 

I got all DNF's lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Won fmc in first comp!!!!!!!!!!!!! 32 moves. Chester was second. Wow.



nise

megaminx 54.229


----------



## Riley (Jul 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Won fmc in first comp!!!!!!!!!!!!! 32 moves. Chester was second. Wow.



Hey, we're tied in something.  Congrats!


----------



## kjiang15 (Jul 13, 2013)

my ShuangRen came in the mail today and its amazing, set a couple PBs
single: 11.18
ao5: 14.91
14.14, (13.45). 16.56, (20.69), 14.03


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 13, 2013)

15.71 average of 100, PB average of 12 14.75. yay


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2013)

6x6

2:12.10, 2:18.13, (2:06.90), 2:16.19, (2:27.46) = 2:15.47 avg5

Tightened my cube a little bit so I can turn it faster without pieces flying everywhere, and this happened. PB by ~7 seconds lol


EDIT:

2:12.10, 2:18.13, 2:06.90, 2:16.19, 2:27.46, 2:35.26, 2:29.10, 2:25.78, 2:22.48, 2:36.38, 2:22.41, 2:15.23 = 2:22.41 avg12

I probably shouldn't do this to an average that's PB by 3 seconds, but, :fp


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

Riley said:


> Hey, we're tied in something.  Congrats!



Yeah I saw that. And I tied Faz!!!!


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yeah I saw that. And I tied Faz!!!!



Will you be posting your solution?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Will you be posting your solution?



Sure. I'm going to try to get the scramble first though. Don't have it written down.


----------



## etshy (Jul 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Won fmc in first comp!!!!!!!!!!!!! 32 moves. Chester was second. Wow.



I'm really happy for you , congrats


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Won fmc in first comp!!!!!!!!!!!!! 32 moves. Chester was second. Wow.



Waaaat. Awesome!


----------



## ottozing (Jul 14, 2013)

tied avg100. avg12/50 are PB

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 1.040
worst time: 5.620

current avg5: 2.623 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 1.658 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 2.670 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 1.716 (σ = 0.25)

current avg50: 2.457 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 2.107 (σ = 0.45)

current avg100: 2.299 (σ = 0.53)
best avg100: 2.294 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 2.288 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 2.353


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2013)

So just now I decided to start practising Skoob for the Worlds unofficial competition.
After 25 solves, UWR a5 and a12.

Average of 5: 3.78


Spoiler



1. 3.92 R' B L' B R U B U' L' U L U L B' R 
2. 4.53 U' B L' R U L B U L' U R' L' B L B' 
3. 2.89 B' U R U B L U' B' L' U' R B' L' U L 
4. (6.44) U R' L R B' L' B U' R B' R' U' B' R' L 
5. (2.53) B' U' B L' R B U' L' U R L' U B' L' R'



Average of 12: 4.98


Spoiler



1. 5.34 L B U L' R' B' L R' U B L R U B U 
2. 4.51 R' L R' L' B L U' R' B' R U' R' L R U 
3. 4.76 U' R B' U' B' U B U R L R L' B' R' L 
4. (6.57) L B L R U L R' B R' L' R B' L B L 
5. 4.52 R L' B' L U L' B' R U' B L' R' U' R' U 
6. 4.45 L R U R L' B' U B' R' B' R' B' L' B R' 
7. (3.58) R' B U' L B R' L R' L U R B L' U L' 
8. 5.52 L B' R L' B R' U L R' L U L B R U' 
9. 4.93 L' B R' B R L R L' U L U B U' L' R 
10. 5.08 R' B' U B L R' L R' B U L' B' R' L R' 
11. 5.04 R U B U' L' B' U' R' L U' L U R' U' L 
12. 5.61 L' B' U B L R U' R' B U L' B' U' B L



The 25-solve session:

Average of 25: 5.10


Spoiler



1. 7.72 L' B' R' L' U' R U L' U R' B L' U R L' 
2. 4.03 U L' U L U' L U L' B L' R' B' U R U 
3. 4.52 B' L R' B' L R B U' R B' U' L' B R' B 
4. 5.34 U' R U' L B R' U L B L U' L' U L' U 
5. 3.92 R' B L' B R U B U' L' U L U L B' R 
6. 4.53 U' B L' R U L B U L' U R' L' B L B' 
7. (2.89) B' U R U B L U' B' L' U' R B' L' U L 
8. 6.44 U R' L R B' L' B U' R B' R' U' B' R' L 
9. (2.53) B' U' B L' R B U' L' U R L' U B' L' R' 
10. (DNF(10.18)) L U' R' U B R L' U B' L R U L R B 
11. 4.98 L' R U' R' L B' L U R B' L' R L' B U' 
12. (9.58) R' B' U L R' L U R L' B' U B U' L' U' 
13. 5.76 R' L B U R' L U' R' U B L B' R' B' R' 
14. 5.34 L B U L' R' B' L R' U B L R U B U 
15. 4.51 R' L R' L' B L U' R' B' R U' R' L R U 
16. 4.76 U' R B' U' B' U B U R L R L' B' R' L 
17. 6.57 L B L R U L R' B R' L' R B' L B L 
18. 4.52 R L' B' L U L' B' R U' B L' R' U' R' U 
19. 4.45 L R U R L' B' U B' R' B' R' B' L' B R' 
20. 3.58 R' B U' L B R' L R' L U R B L' U L' 
21. 5.52 L B' R L' B R' U L R' L U L B R U' 
22. 4.93 L' B R' B R L R L' U L U B U' L' R 
23. 5.08 R' B' U B L R' L R' B U L' B' R' L R' 
24. 5.04 R U B U' L' B' U' R' L U' L U R' U' L 
25. 5.61 L' B' U B L R U' R' B U L' B' U' B L



There were some absurdly easy solves, but then again, the layman wouldn't know the algs to a lot of the "easy" cases.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> best avg12: 1.716 (σ = 0.25)



Whaaaaaaat
That beats my PB. :'(
That's actually just ridiculous


----------



## ottozing (Jul 14, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Whaaaaaaat
> That beats my PB. :'(
> That's actually just ridiculous



Remember, I used a keyboard. I would still consider your PB avg12 faster than mine  Thanks btw


----------



## Emily Wang (Jul 14, 2013)

3:07.73, 3:12.89, 3:18.50 = 3:12.89

My times have dropped like a rock since I got the SS mini...hopefully they drop a little more once i can actually tension this thing


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 14, 2013)

Got my first ever sub-10 today


----------



## ottozing (Jul 14, 2013)

2:29.060 2x2-5x5 relay


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 14, 2013)

46/100 ZBLL test. (I did 100 solves with 100 ZBLL scrambles with qqtimer)

I got a bit lucky, around 5 scrambles were just PLL.

If anyone is curious, the chances of getting a PLL given that you do a ZBLL scramble is 1/81 because it's simply the chances of skipping CO (I think).


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 14, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 46/100 ZBLL test. (I did 100 solves with 100 ZBLL scrambles with qqtimer)
> 
> I got a bit lucky, around 5 scrambles were just PLL.
> 
> If anyone is curious, the chances of getting a PLL given that you do a ZBLL scramble is 1/81 because it's simply the chances of skipping CO (I think).



1/27  orientation of 4th corner is determined by the orientation of the first 3


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2013)

Robert, any chance you'll use ZZ-a? I personally think that if you're going to learn ZBLL, you should do ZZ-a instead of ZBLS because the whole solve would just flow better (actually mainly just the last part of F2L lol).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 3:07.73, 3:12.89, 3:18.50 = 3:12.89
> 
> My times have dropped like a rock since I got the SS mini...hopefully they drop a little more once i can actually tension this thing



You still in China?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2013)

42.06, 1:12.44, 42.66, 51.00, 45.54, 45.15, 56.03, 44.30, 52.16, 46.78, 47.68, 34.12, 53.62, 54.18 = 48.31 feet avg12 on video. Not sure if I should upload.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 14, 2013)

8.071 average of 5
8.630 average of 12
8.935 average of 50
9.140 average of 100

3x3


----------



## porkynator (Jul 14, 2013)

3x3 *Heise*, all PBs:

number of times: 100/100
*best time: 13.65*
*best avg5: 17.34* (σ = 1.69)
*best avg12: 19.55* (σ = 2.13)
*best avg100: 21.59* (σ = 2.78)



Spoiler



1. 22.71 L' F' L' F2 L D' L' F R D2 R' F2 B2 D2 R2 L' D2
2. 22.14 R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D R' B U2 B' U' R' D
3. (15.43) F2 D F2 D L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F R F L2 F L D2 L R'
4. 23.64 F D2 F R2 D' F U' R' U L' F2 L2 D2 F2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F2
5. 19.67 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' F R U B R2 D R' F' R2
6. 20.24 F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L R2 B L' D' U F D2 R D'
7. 17.93 F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 D F2 R' D B R2 F R' D' L2 U L' F'
8. 18.39 B U2 L' D B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2
9. 22.16 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 L' D' B' R D2 L2 B D B2 L U
10. 21.18 F2 U L2 D2 U F2 D' U F2 L2 U2 R' F' R' B D2 U' B2 U B2
11. 18.00 L2 F R2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 B' D2 L' D2 L U' F R' B' L B' D2
12. 20.40 B2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B2 D' L' D F U B R' U' R2
13. (13.65) L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U F' D2 B U' R' D2 B' L F2 D' U'
14. 22.72 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 D' U F' L R B' R D' R
15. 20.10 U2 R B2 F2 R U2 F2 L B2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 B' D R' F' D' F
16. 17.84 D2 L' F2 R U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 U B2 F D2 R B2 R F2 D2
17. (29.82) F2 D2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U' B R' F' L F2
18. 25.13 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B' F' R' F2 D L2 F L' F' D2
19. 23.19 U' R2 F' L B' U F' R' D F D2 R2 F' B R2 F R2 L2 D2 F2
20. 22.43 B2 R' D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B' U2 F2 R' B' D U F' L' U'
21. 23.41 D B2 U' B2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' L F2 L' D B L2 D R D2 L
22. 20.76 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U F L R' B D' L D' F D F'
23. 17.35 D2 F U' F B2 D' R D' L' B D R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D
24. 23.55 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' U' R' B' R2 U R2 D2 L' U2
25. 25.91 F L F D' B R D F' R U' F2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 D'
26. 23.28 R' L' U D F U2 D2 R B2 U' R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F D2 B' D2
27. 19.00 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U2 F' D2 L' D' B D U2 L F2 U' F' D2
28. 17.42 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' U B2 U' L2 F' R F L2 F U2 B2 R' F
29. 24.09 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 R2 U F D' B D R D2 L2 F U
30. 26.33 L' F2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 L2 D' U2 L R2 B2 R' D B'
31. 18.32 R' D2 R2 U B' D' B' R' F R F2 U2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2
32. 24.28 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F L R' F' D B F2 U F' D'
33. 26.17 L F2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 L' R U' R2 F' R2 U F' R2 B R D
34. 25.77 F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 R B R2 F L' D' U2 B' R U B
35. 26.94 U2 B L2 B D2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R' F2 R B L U F2 L2 F' L
36. 22.90 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 B U2 L2 U' L U' L' F2 D B2 L R F2
37. 21.89 L' B2 R' B' L' U2 F' B2 R' L2 U R2 U2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2
38. 22.70 D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' U B' F' D' R' B R2 U
39. 25.73 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F' L2 D' U L F' L2 F' L U
40. 17.08 B2 L2 F R2 U2 F R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R B2 D F D2 L' F D B' U
41. 20.06 D F2 B2 L D2 L' U L' U' D2 L2 F L2 D2 F B L2 D2 B L2
42. 19.73 R F' L B U2 F2 R2 D R' D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2
43. 19.55 U B' L' U D2 R D' L D2 R' D2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2
44. 16.70 L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D F2 D U' L B' D F' D' L D R2 D2 F'
45. 20.32 U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D B F U2 R U' L2 B' L' U' F
46. 24.56 L' F B2 U' L B' R2 B' R' F R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2
47. 22.03 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R F' U B U' L F2 L2
48. 19.13 L B2 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 B' L R' U' B L R' F' L2
49. 20.79 U F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U B D' L R F2 U' L2 D2 L' B
50. 20.79 U2 L B2 D R' F' L2 D' R' L U R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 R2 D R2
51. 22.06 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D B L' B D' F2 L' F' R D F2
52. 23.27 L2 F2 R U2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 B R2 D' U' R D2 B2 F' D
53. 19.39 F D2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' L B D' U L2 F2 U2 F L R
54. (28.11) D' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F' L D' R' B2 F' R2 B2 U L
55. 22.91 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 F' U L' D2 R' B L' F2 D2 R2
56. 21.98 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' B2 L' B' U L R' B' L'
57. 21.77 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' B' R' D2 U B2 L D' F' L2 D
58. 23.46 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B L R D' B2 R' F' L' R2
59. 25.84 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R F' L F' R' D U
60. 24.96 B2 U2 L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R2 U' L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D B'
61. 23.69 R2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B D2 B' R' B2 D' F R2 B
62. 21.10 F2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 F' D' F2 R' D' B'
63. (30.01) R D2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 R' D2 L' U' F' D' B U R U' F2 U
64. 20.64 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B D' L' F L B' R2 B D2 F'
65. 19.78 R D' L2 U2 B' U L' D R2 F U2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2
66. 25.58 F2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B' F' L' R2 U2 F2 L'
67. 19.66 F D2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F' D L R F2 L2 R2 D B' L
68. 20.21 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' R B' D B' F L R B' R2
69. (14.31) F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' R D B L F' D2 F2 U' L2
70. (28.02) U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' R U' R' D' R U' L D' B' R' F
71. 18.03 U F U' B R2 L' U D2 L U F2 D' R2 U' D' F2 L2 U2 R2
72. 26.85 U2 L F2 R U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L F2 D L2 B' R' D U2 L R' D R2
73. 19.58 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L B' U2 F U' L F' R D'
74. 24.34 U2 R2 F R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F L U L2 R' D' R D2 L2 B2 F
75. 19.18 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' U2 F D' R B' R2 U B2 F' D F'
76. 23.84 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L D' R' F2 L B U F2 R B2
77. 18.18 B L2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 B D' F' R F2 D F2 U' B' L' D2
78. 21.15 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 B F' U' B' R2 D B2 R
79. 18.39 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 L' D F' R D2 L' U R2
80. 19.56 B R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 B' F2 L' U' F' R' B' R' B' R' B2 R'
81. 18.45 L2 B2 D R' U R2 D2 B' L B D2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 B2 D2
82. 22.16 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 R D F D' R' F R F2
83. 27.01 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D R' F L2 D U' L2 D' L F
84. 19.68 R2 F D2 F R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 D F R' B2 L' F L' D L2 U2
85. 25.71 B' L2 D B' R' L D F' U L' U2 R2 D R2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 L2
86. 20.05 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U R' D F L B2 F R' U2 L' U2
87. 18.27 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U R' B' D2 L R2 F U2 R U2
88. (14.94) U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B F L2 B D2 F2 L' D' B2 U R' F L' B R' D
89. 18.37 B U2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 D L2 D L' F' R2 B' L R2
90. (15.39) R2 L' F L' F' D' B' D' F' U F2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 B2 L D2 L2 U2
91. 22.73 D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 R' D' F R2 B2 R' D' F U2 B'
92. (28.84) D U B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B F' D' F' L' F2 U' B2 L U
93. 23.75 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 U' L D R2 B U2 R2
94. 15.65 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D L2 B R' F U2 R' U' L2 U2 B'
95. 22.24 D' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' D B2 D B' D' F D' F
96. 17.18 R2 F U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L D U' L' U F2 U L F' D'
97. 23.47 B D2 B' U F R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 R2 U
98. 24.57 B2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 L R F2 D' U' B' D' L' U2 L2 D2 B2 U' R'
99. 20.21 R2 D F2 U' L2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 R D R' D L2 B R2 U' L2 R'
100. 23.72 U L' F2 D' F2 R U' F' B D' R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 F' B U2



I've also reconstructed two solves:

15.43 F2 D F2 D L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F R F L2 F L D2 L R' 
y' z' U' R U2 R' U2
z2 x' L' U L y' U2 R U R'
U' L U L'
y U' R' F R F'
y U L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U' L
L U' R' U L' U' R U
41 HTM / 15.43s = 2.657 TPS

13.65 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U F' D2 B U' R' D2 B' L F2 D' U' 

y' L' U' L F2
U L2 R' U' R U y' R U R'
y' R U' R2 F2 R F'
U' L' U L
y' L' Dw2 L U L' Dw2 L
y' z' U' R U R' U' R U L' U' R' U R U' R' U
45 HTM / 13.65s = 3.297 TPS


----------



## Emily Wang (Jul 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You still in China?



yup. here until mid-August


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 15, 2013)

12.74 PB Single Finally! Beat my old PB by about 2 seconds.


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2013)

New pyra PBs :O

3.36 ao5 and 4.15 ao12
including a 1.71 single, and part of a 4.85 ao100 (not PB by 0.02)

Unfortunately lost the scrambles when I hit backspace while not in the text field 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.15
*1. (1.71) 
2. 5.81 
3. 3.96 
4. 3.68 
5. 2.43* 
6. 3.65 
7. 4.21 
8. 5.78 
9. (7.19+) 
10. 4.38 
11. 3.15 
12. 4.41


----------



## mande (Jul 15, 2013)

2x2 avg 100 4.96
Took a break from BLD and decided to do 2x2 instead


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 15, 2013)

17.69 PB Ao5. Just had a random series of amazing solves in the midst of some really horrible ones.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 15, 2013)

OH

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.736
worst time: 33.051

current avg5: 16.466 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 15.243 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 16.653 (σ = 1.28)
best avg12: 16.440 (σ = 1.68)

current avg50: 17.342 (σ = 1.63)
best avg50: 17.342 (σ = 1.63)

current avg100: 17.355 (σ = 1.71)
best avg100: 17.355 (σ = 1.71)

session avg: 17.355 (σ = 1.71)
session mean: 17.481


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

I did some pyra...

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 2.16
worst: 8.63

avg of 5
current: 5.15 (σ = 0.59)
best: 3.04 (σ = 0.42) *PB*

avg of 12
current: 4.81 (σ = 0.65)
best: 3.87 (σ = 0.82) *PB* Sub NR single lol

avg of 100
current: 4.55 (σ = 0.77)
best: 4.55 (σ = 0.77) *PB*

Average: 4.55 (σ = 0.77)
Mean: 4.60



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 5.04 U R B U' R L B' R' U l b' u 
2. 3.33 U' L R L' R U' R U' r' b' u' 
3. 3.72 U L' U' L R' L B' U' r' 
4. 3.71 R U' R B' R' L' R L' b' 
5. 5.54 L B' L R' B' U B' U' r b' 
6. 3.45 L' R U R L U L' R' r' b 
7. 3.87 L U L B U' B' U B l' 
8. 6.65 U' L' R' U' L' U L' B l r b u' 
9. 4.58 R B U L U' R U R' l' r b' u 
10. 6.97 L U' L' B' L B' R L' R' l' b' u 
11. 3.22 U B' U L' U' L U' R l' r' 
12. 3.86 R' L' B' U R B' U' L' l' r 
13. 5.63 U L' U R' B L U' L B r' b u 
14. 4.36 R L' R' U R' U B' L b' u' 
15. 4.27 L R U' R L' R U R l' b' u' 
16. 5.37 U L' R B' U' R' L U r b' u 
17. 4.53 R L' B U R L' U' B U' l u' 
18. 2.16 R' B' R' B' R B' R' B r b 
19. 2.64 L' R' B' R' B R' L B' l' r' b u 
20. 3.97 U' L B' R' B' R' B' L r' b' 
21. 3.01 U' L U L R' B' U R l' b u' 
22. 3.48 U R U' B R U L' U' l r' b 
23. 3.20 U' B L' B R' B U' L' l' b' 
24. 4.61 L R' L' U R' B L U' l' r u 
25. 5.52 U' L R U R L B' L b 
26. 3.95 U R' L R B' L U' L l' u' 
27. 3.92 U' B U' L U' B' L B R' l r' b u 
28. 8.63 R B' R' L' B' L' R' B' l r' 
29. 5.17 U' R' L B' U' R U L B l' r' u' 
30. 6.16 L' R' U L' R' L U R' b u 
31. 6.30 R U R U R' U' L' B l r' b' u 
32. 3.96 L B R' B U R' U L l' u' 
33. 4.04 U L' U' R B' U' R B l' r' b u' 
34. 6.04 U' B L' R L' B' L' U' l r' b' u 
35. 5.03 U' L' R B L' B' U R' l' r b' u' 
36. 4.80 L' U R U R L U' L' l r b' u' 
37. 3.36 L' U' R' B R U' B' U' l r b' u 
38. 4.30 U L R' B U R' B R' B r u 
39. 4.41 R' B' L' U R' U' R L' b' u 
40. 3.76 L B U' R' B' R B R' b' 
41. 4.26 R' B' R U' R L B' R l' b 
42. 4.94 L' B U' B L' U' R' U l' r' b 
43. 4.91 U L B' U' B R' U L r' b 
44. 4.55 B' U L R L' B' U R' r' b' u' 
45. 4.40 U B U' L U' R L' U l' u 
46. 4.51 U L' R B' L B' L R' r b' 
47. 3.99 U L R U' R U' R' L' l r' u' 
48. 3.06 U L' R' U' R U' L' B' r b' 
49. 5.14 L U' L R B' L U' L' l' r' b' u' 
50. 4.43 U R L U R' B R B R b u' 
51. 5.57 U L' R' L U B R' L' l' r' b u 
52. 4.85 R' B R' L' U B' U' B' l' r b u' 
53. 6.82 U R L B' R B R L B' R l' r b u 
54. 4.58 U R' U B R U B U R' l' r b' 
55. 3.78 R L' R B' L U' B' R l' b u' 
56. 7.63 L R' B L' R' B U' L l b u 
57. 5.31 U' L R' L R' U' L U' R l r' b u 
58. 4.85 U B L' R' L R' U' L l r b' 
59. 3.75 L B R' U' R U' B U' b' u' 
60. 4.37 L B' U B L R' U' B' r' 
61. 4.24 L U B' U L' R B' L l r u 
62. 5.05 L' R U R U B R U' l r' b u 
63. 4.41 U B' R' B U' B' U' L r 
64. 6.08 B L R' B' L' U' R' U' l' u 
65. 5.26 U R' B' L' R' L U L r b u 
66. 4.44 U' L B R B U L' B R' r u' 
67. 3.65 L' R' L U' R' L U B b 
68. 6.18 U R' L B' L' B' L' B R' l r b u' 
69. 4.13 R' U R' L R' U R' B r' b u 
70. 2.69 U L U B L' B U' B l' u 
71. 5.67 U' L U' R L B' U' R' l r' b' u' 
72. 5.17 U' R' B' U' L' B' L R l' b' u' 
73. 4.51 L' B' L R U' R' U R l r' b' 
74. 4.66 U' L R' U B' L U' L l' 
75. 4.64 R' U' L' B' R U B' L l u 
76. 3.44 R B' R' B R' U R L l' b' u' 
77. 4.71 U R' B U' L' U' B' L R l' r' b' 
78. 4.23 U' R L U' R B' L U' B' l' r' 
79. 4.64 U B R L' U R B' R l u 
80. 3.38 U L' U B' R' B U L' r u 
81. 4.92 U' L B' L' U B L' B R r b' 
82. 3.72 L B' L' U' L R L' B' l' b' 
83. 4.83 U R' U' B L' U R' U L' l r' b' u' 
84. 3.69 U' B R U R U R U' l u' 
85. 4.87 R L' B U' R U' R B l' u 
86. 4.29 R' L' B U L R' L' U b' u 
87. 4.05 L R B U R' L' B U R l r' b' u 
88. 4.24 L R U' B' L U' L R' U' l' r b' 
89. 4.45 U R' L B' R' L' U L l r u' 
90. 4.57 U' B L B U' L B R' r b' u 
91. 4.58 U' R U' R B' U' L U' B u 
92. 3.37 R' L U B' U B L' U l' b u' 
93. 4.45 U R L U R L' U' B' l b 
94. 4.46 R' L U R' U' B U' L' b u' 
95. 6.14 U' R' U L R' B R' U l r u' 
96. 5.51 U L R L' R U' L' B U r b u' 
97. 5.48 U B' U L B' U' R' U' r' b 
98. 4.00 U' L' B L' U' B' U L' l' b' 
99. 6.09 U' L R' U' R' L B U' l' b' u' 
100. 4.47 U L' R' L B' R B' L' l r'


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2013)

Username said:


> I did some pyra...
> 
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> ...



Whaaaatttt. I have to beat this now!


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Whaaaatttt. I have to beat this now!



No you don't


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2013)

Username said:


> No you don't



Haha, don't worry, I won't beat it so soon.  What do you average nowadays?


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Haha, don't worry, I won't beat it so soon.  What do you average nowadays?



Around 4.7-4.8 I think


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 15, 2013)

qcube 3x3 *6.72* single. First sub 7!
58 moves at 8.62 moves/sec
Fullstep but very easy.

OLL was FR'F'RURU'R' and PLL was T perm. F2L had lots of free pairs.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2013)

3.52, (3.22), 3.84, (4.65), 4.36 = 3.91 pyra avg5

First sub 4 in a while.


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 3.52, (3.22), 3.84, (4.65), 4.36 = 3.91 pyra avg5
> 
> First sub 4 in a while.



Nice job! Scrambles?


----------



## David1994 (Jul 15, 2013)

2x2 average of 40-6.64(PB!!)

Avg5: 5.69
Avg12: 6.31

Best time: 3.29
Worst time: 11.14
Standard deviation: 1:56


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> qcube 3x3 *6.72* single. First sub 7!
> 58 moves at 8.62 moves/sec
> Fullstep but very easy.
> 
> OLL was FR'F'RURU'R' and PLL was T perm. F2L had lots of free pairs.



nise

y u no F R U' R' U' R U R' F' for oll+pllskip=low 5


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> nise
> 
> y u no F R U' R' U' R U R' F' for oll+pllskip=low 5



cant remember what auf i had before pll dunno if that would have worked


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 15, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> 1/27  orientation of 4th corner is determined by the orientation of the first 3



Ah of course thanks, I guess it's expected then 



uvafan said:


> Robert, any chance you'll use ZZ-a? I personally think that if you're going to learn ZBLL, you should do ZZ-a instead of ZBLS because the whole solve would just flow better (actually mainly just the last part of F2L lol).



Yeah perhaps you're right. I am actually a bit worried that ZBLS might suck unless I know full ZBLS from at least 2 angles.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

8.88 3x3 single with blue cross.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 15, 2013)

11.66 average of 12 with no inspection. Might be UWR but whatever

10.94, 11.04, 11.64, 12.06, 11.20, 12.70, (13.72), 11.61, (10.03), 12.03, 13.14, 10.26


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

30.30 Feet PB single. Y U NO SUB-30 ((((((((((((((((

COLL and predicted PLL skip. Will probably reconstruct now.

edit: Won't work  
The scramble qqtimer gives is definitely not what I got


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

*OH*
single
best: 20.98
worst: 39.12

avg of 5
current: 30.07 (σ = 0.49)
best: 23.96 (σ = 3.05)

avg of 12
current: 30.40 (σ = 2.30)
best: 26.30 (σ = 3.68)

avg of 100
current: 29.42 (σ = 3.43)
best: 29.42 (σ = 3.43)

Average: 29.42 (σ = 3.43)
Mean: 29.48

*ALL PB's*

Before this session, my PB ao5 was 29.00


Spoiler: Time List:



Scrambles are not correct from 40 forwards

1. 35.73 B' U B' R2 D R' L' U2 D L' F' L' U' F2 D' B' U F D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 
2. 29.13 R' U' R' L2 B' U B2 U' D B' D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 B D2 R2 U' 
3. 33.22 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R D' B F' L B' R' B2 R2 F D R' U D' L2 U2 R L U F' 
4. 26.95 U2 L U L F2 U R' B R B2 F2 R2 F R D' U L D2 B U L2 U2 D' R2 F 
5. 29.64 R2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' D F2 L2 B R' L D2 U R D B2 R L' F' R' L D' U2 L' 
6. 31.05 F L U F2 B' L2 F' L B F D R2 L2 B F R L B U2 D' R' U2 D L U2 
7. 24.62 L F2 L F2 B2 D' U' F' L B2 R2 U' D2 R' U B F U L' F2 L' U' R' F R2 
8. 23.50 R' D2 R2 L2 F2 R F2 U F2 U2 R' L2 B D L2 U' D L' R' D F2 B' U R2 B' 
9. 23.42 B' F2 U F2 L' D' U2 F' B2 U2 L D2 F2 U' B2 R' D' B' F2 D F' L R' F2 R 
10. 38.85 D2 F' R' D' B' U B2 U' R F2 D B L2 F2 R B' R2 F2 B' R F U2 B U B 
11. 34.72 L U2 L' D F' U D2 L R B2 F U2 D' R D F2 R' F D' R' L' B' L' U2 B' 
12. 28.23 R' B2 L2 B' L2 R U F2 B D2 R' F' B' R U2 L D2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 D2 L' 
13. 26.63 R B' F D' U' L F2 D B' U2 R D' R' B' L' F' B2 L F2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 
14. 30.85 B2 F' U' R2 D' R' L2 F B D' F' D L2 F' D F' R2 L2 B2 R' L D B' L2 B2 
15. 36.60 F B D B U2 D2 L F' R' U' F' D U2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R F' D2 R' 
16. 24.85 B' U' B' D2 F2 R' U R B R' U R2 B F U' L' B2 F2 L2 F2 L B R2 U2 R' 
17. 31.94 D2 R U2 F2 L B2 U B' U R2 B' D2 F2 D' L' R' U B2 L2 D2 F U L D' B' 
18. 23.58 F2 L2 D U B L' U' B U2 R2 B U2 F R F2 D' F2 U' L' F R' U L' R' F' 
19. 24.94 B' D F L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F B L R' B2 D' U' R2 F L2 F2 R' L' U' D' R U2 
20. 31.59 F' D' L' R' B' R L' B' R' L' B' U B' R2 B F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B R' D 
21. 29.60 L2 F' U2 D' F' L D2 U L F L R' U F' L' D F' D2 F2 D' R L F L' U' 
22. 25.60 R D R2 D' F' B2 U2 B2 R' B F' U2 B2 F' R' D2 B' D B2 U2 R L' U2 F2 B 
23. 23.66 U' D2 L B2 F R' U D' R2 D B' D' R2 L D' R B2 F' L' U2 L' B L2 U B2 
24. 31.88 L B2 D' R B2 F2 U2 R D2 L R2 D2 L' F' D2 B D R2 L' F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 
25. 32.18 R B U B U D B' U2 L D' B L' F2 B2 U2 D' B2 L' B2 L2 F2 B' R' L' D 
26. 30.51 B L2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 L' D' U2 B' U2 D R2 U L2 B' R' D' U' L B L U' 
27. 23.81 U' B2 U' D2 F R2 B' R' B L R2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B R' L U2 F U2 B' D2 L2 
28. 26.56 D' F' U2 L U' R' F' R' D2 U2 F D B' U D B2 D B' F2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' R' 
29. 24.09 D' R' U D2 L B2 U R D' R' B' F U' L' U2 B2 R' F' L2 U' F2 R D2 U2 B' 
30. 39.12 F' D2 L B2 D F' B2 U L' B' U' R F' U2 F2 R2 B' F2 D L2 F R D L2 R 
31. 31.40 R2 U' R' F2 B2 R D U B' U' D2 F D2 R' F' L D' B U L U2 L2 U L2 F2 
32. 23.77 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 F' B' D' U' B R' D2 R' D' F2 R' L2 D2 R' L B F2 L' 
33. 29.86 L D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U L R2 B2 U F2 D L F' R2 D2 R2 B' F2 R' D2 L' 
34. 28.91 F2 B L B' R2 D2 R2 B' F' R' F U D2 L' F2 L B F L B2 F D2 F' R B 
35. 30.34 D2 B' F' U R2 D2 U' L' D2 U2 B2 F R2 F2 U' B' L' U D2 B D R2 D2 F' U2 
36. 29.46 F L' B L U2 B2 U L2 D2 R B2 F2 U' R' L2 B2 R U2 F' B2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 
37. 27.98 L' U' B2 D2 F' B' L2 B' R2 L B' F U' F' B U2 D' F' D' U2 R' B2 L' B' L2 
38. 35.99 D2 F' D' B2 L' U' B2 F2 L2 U B D' F B' R2 L2 U2 R' L2 U2 F' L2 F U' R2 
39. 23.45 R' B F2 D' F B' R2 L U2 F U2 B L D' F B2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F' D F' B2 
40. 28.77 D2 F' D B' F' D' R2 B U L' U' R F' D U' L' D' L U2 D L2 U' L' R D' 
41. 37.74 F2 U' B2 L F2 U' L2 F' L B2 L2 D F' D R U2 L B2 L R U D R F U2 
42. 29.64 R B2 D2 L' B2 L B' R D B' L B2 D U F2 B' R' F' L U L R U' B2 F2 
43. 31.51 D2 R B2 R' U' B' R B' R2 L B2 L' B' D' L' U L' F2 U F U D2 F2 R L' 
44. 30.27 L' B R' D F B' L F' D F2 D' L' U F' L' B F' D' L' R B D' L' F D2 
45. 30.63 F2 B2 D U' L U2 R' B2 D F D2 L2 R D R F U L2 B U B R D U' R 
46. 35.26 B' U' F L' B' F L F' L D' F L2 R D' F2 R' U D' L2 U' B' L' R' D' B' 
47. 31.73 B L U' B L' B' U2 B' F' D2 B' R' U2 B' L F' R D' B2 R L2 D2 F2 D B2 
48. 21.02 D2 B L' R2 U2 L R2 F U' D B' L D2 U' L2 R' F' R' D2 B2 R' F' R2 F2 D2 
49. 26.78 U' R' F2 D L' D2 B' D2 R F' L F2 D' R' B2 D' F2 R2 U' D2 B' D R L B2 
50. 33.59 R2 U' L' R U' L B' R U R B2 L R2 U' L2 B2 F' U' R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D 
51. 27.75 F' L F2 L' B' F' L2 F2 U R2 B L2 F L' R2 F2 L D B2 U' D' L2 B' F' R2 
52. 30.48 U B D U B R' F R L D F2 U' L' B2 D F R B2 L U B' L2 F U L 
53. 38.24 R' F2 D2 L' R2 B L2 B2 U' D' L' U' L D' U' B2 U2 F' D U' R2 U2 F B' L' 
54. 28.02 L' U' F L' B' R' B' R L D2 R U F B2 U2 F D' U2 F B U L' D2 B' R 
55. 25.29 R2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 B' D2 U B2 R2 U F2 L' U2 R' B2 U L U R' 
56. 31.46 D U B L U R L2 D B2 F L B F L2 B2 D2 L F' D F2 R U D' R2 F 
57. 26.24 U' L' F D L R' F B' R' B F' D B2 L' B2 U2 D2 B' D2 U' R2 L' U L U' 
58. 34.95 L U L2 D2 F' B L' U2 F U' D' L2 B' F U' D2 F D' F' U L' B' U' D' F' 
59. 36.80 L F R' F' L' F R2 B' D L' B2 L B2 F2 L2 B' D2 F D' U B R F D' B 
60. 30.49 L R' B D U B' U' F2 U' D2 R2 F' L' R' U L' U' F2 U2 D L2 R2 B U2 L2 
61. 34.63 L2 D2 F L R' D' L' F' R F2 B2 D2 L2 R B F U' R' U R U2 F R B' U 
62. 22.06 L U L2 F2 L2 U B U2 R L' U B' F' U2 D' L2 D L2 U D B D' L D2 L2 
63. 29.90 B' F R F' D B2 R B L R' B U2 D' F2 R' U' F' L D F D' B2 L' U B 
64. 22.34 B R D F2 R U' D' B' D' F' R' B2 U' B U2 F' U R D2 U F2 B2 D' B' R2 
65. 20.98 R2 D2 L D U2 B R' B2 R2 U L R' B L U2 F' U B2 R2 L F' L2 U2 B F' 
66. 27.48 B' L2 D F2 B2 R U B2 R2 L' D U L' B' U2 F' D L2 R B2 D L' F L2 R' 
67. 30.07 R' F L' F L' F D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B D' R2 F2 U' D F' D' B2 U' D2 R2 
68. 26.59 B' F L B2 L F R D2 U2 F L' U D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 B U F' U2 L' D B2 F' 
69. 25.43 B' F' R D' B2 R' D' L' B L2 F' D' B' U F' L B' F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R' U' 
70. 32.66 U2 F' L D' F' L2 B2 F' D' R2 U2 B' D U2 F' R L D B L2 F2 B L D2 R 
71. 24.20 L' U2 D' B' L' U' L D' B' F' R2 D R' F2 L2 D' L B D L2 B' U2 B R L2 
72. 22.40 U' L2 F2 R D R B2 R U2 B' R' L2 U R' B' F L2 F' R2 D' F L' F B' U 
73. 32.55 F' U L2 F B' L' D L F' B L' U L' B L' D2 L U B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U B' 
74. 29.51 B L2 R F L2 F R' L F R2 D' L2 U F2 D2 F R2 D' L F D' F2 L2 F U 
75. 32.83 R B' D L2 R' U F' B' D L U D' L' B R2 U R' F' D2 F R' B U' B' F' 
76. 34.19 F D' L D' L D' L F' R2 L F2 U D' F B L2 R' D' U' F' U' B2 L U2 L' 
77. 27.55 D B2 U2 F L' D2 U L U2 B' D U' B R' F D2 F L D2 U2 R U2 F' L' B2 
78. 34.72 F2 R2 U' F L D' L2 R2 F' L F' U2 R' U R' F U' L F' L2 F2 U D' B F2 
79. 30.60 U2 L U D2 R2 L2 D L R2 U' R U2 F2 B' D2 U F2 L' F2 L2 F2 U' F B2 L 
80. 28.16 U F2 U F B2 U' R L U R' D R U R' U2 R D2 B U' B' F U' B2 F D 
81. 30.49 B L F' B' U F U' D' F' R U L U' B' D2 L2 U2 F R B2 R' L' B2 U' D2 
82. 27.55 B R' F' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 U' F' D' B2 L' D R' L F' B' L D' R' F' 
83. 23.61 F' B R' B L B' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L' U' F D B2 R2 D' U' F2 R' D2 R2 L U2 
84. 28.43 F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U' F D L F' R U' B2 F2 L B' F' R2 L' F' L2 D2 R F' 
85. 29.76 B' L U L U' R2 L B R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 B D L R' B 
86. 29.43 F B' D' U2 L2 D B' D' L2 R U' R2 B' F L' U2 B' F2 D2 R' L D' F2 L2 U' 
87. 29.86 B F2 D' U' L' U' R2 B F2 D' F R' U2 L F' B' D' F2 B' L2 R U2 L F2 D' 
88. 29.65 R B F R2 D2 F2 L F' D2 U2 B' R L D F2 B2 R2 U' B' D' F2 U2 D B' D2 
89. 29.03 D2 B L2 D' B2 F' L' R' D F' U2 F D' U' R' B' D R' F2 U2 F' B U2 R D2 
90. 31.85 D F D2 B R' F' R2 U2 L' D' F U F' B2 R' F2 B' D2 F' R2 B L' B D2 U2 
91. 35.27 B D2 U2 B F' U2 R' B' D2 L B' U L2 U F L B D2 L2 D' B U2 R2 L' U' 
92. 29.97 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' D F B2 D2 L2 R' U D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 F D' R2 U R2 
93. 25.56 R2 B' L' R' U2 L U D R' L U' R' L2 B' L2 U D R2 L' D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 
94. 31.96 B2 D B2 L' D U2 L' B R2 F U' B2 F L B2 U D' F' D2 B' R' D2 B' F2 R2 
95. 26.58 B D2 F2 D2 R2 D' U F2 B' D U2 F2 R2 U' F' L' F2 D2 F' L2 U L U F2 L2 
96. 29.08 U' L2 B2 U' D F' L B' U R2 D' R2 F2 D L' F L U2 L D B' L D2 R2 F 
97. 30.61 L' F' B' D' L2 R' F2 U R2 D2 B' D' B R L' D B2 L2 B' F L' B2 U L F' 
98. 29.66 L U2 D' R U' R U' D F' U' F2 D' F' B R' F U F2 L2 D U2 R2 L' F U 
99. 35.80 B' U2 L' R F2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 U F' D' B2 U B2 R' L' B' D2 F B L D' 
100. 29.95 F D2 L U D L2 B2 F' U F U2 D B' F' R2 F' U D' B L' F' L2 B' F U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2013)

4x4 sim 39.28 average of 5

(38.393), 39.401, 39.361, (51.441), 39.086 = 39.283


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

33.98 NL feet


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

39.03, (51.78), 40.42, 39.88, (38.87) = *39.78* PB feet avg5... On video!

Pretty lucky though!

edit: 39.88, 38.87, 40.27, (52.93), (38.37) = 39.67!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 39.03, (51.78), 40.42, 39.88, (38.87) = *39.78* PB feet avg5... On video!
> 
> Pretty lucky though!
> 
> edit: 39.88, 38.87, 40.27, (52.93), (38.37) = 39.67!



Upload!!!!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Upload!!!!!



Editing right now.

39.03, 51.78, 40.42, 39.88, 38.87, 40.27, 52.93, 38.37, (59.50), 46.75, 45.66, (36.54) = *43.40* PB avg12. Stupid counting 51 and 52 :fp


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2013)

So apparently when you get ridiculous scrambles, you get ridiculous times.
*3.02 ao5, 4.06 ao12*

1. 4.96 L U' R B' U' L' B' L r b u 
2. 4.18 U L' R L' U' B' R' B u 
3. 5.02 R' L U R L' U L U' r b u' 
*4. 3.59 U L' R' U' L' B U' L l r u 
5. 5.41 R B' U R B' L' U' L' l r u 
6. (2.36) L U R U B U B' R' l b' u' 
7. 2.88 L R U' R L' B' U R l' b u 
8. 2.58 U' B R' L U R B L l' b u* 
9. (DNF(5.38)) U L' R' U' R U B' U R' l' u 
10. 4.05 R U L' U R' U' R' L l r b' u' 
11. 5.16 U L' R' U' B' L R B' l' b 
12. 2.72 U' R' U L R U L U l'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

Julian said:


> So apparently when you get ridiculous scrambles, you get ridiculous times.
> *3.02 ao5, 4.06 ao12*
> 
> 1. 4.96 L U' R B' U' L' B' L r b u
> ...



Wow! NR single avg5


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2013)

19.47 avg12 OH
First five solves are 16.39 avg5! 
14.78	B2 R' U2 D F' R' L2 F' D B' F2 D' U L B U' R2 D L B' D2 B L2 U' B2
15.71	U B2 R' B2 L2 U F2 B R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R D' R' L F D2 U2 F' B' D' F' L'
17.10	F' U B' U2 L2 B' F U' R' F B' D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 L' D' F' L2 U' F
23.43	B L2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 L' F D B2 L F U F2 B U' B' D' B' F R2 L F' B2
16.36	U2 F D' F B2 D2 L' B' F2 D' B2 L D B2 R' D B R2 F2 B L' D2 B2 L R'
17.70	B U' L2 D B' U F' L2 U D' B' D2 U' B' R D2 L F L' U2 F L B2 U' F2
26.66	U2 F' R L F2 D' L F R' F' R2 B R F2 U2 R' B D' U' F R' U2 L' F2 U2
21.14	U' D2 F' U L2 B2 D R B' D2 L F2 U R' U' D' F2 U' R B L2 D F D' B2
18.79	L2 D' U2 R F2 B' R F2 R' F U2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 L R' F U R F B' R
21.47	U' B' U2 F U2 B' L' U R' B2 F' L B L2 D F2 D R' F' R' B' R F2 D2 B'
22.71	F2 U B2 D2 B' D2 L' F2 D' R2 B F2 U2 R' D R D2 B' U' D2 R2 D' L2 F L
20.26	R F' R' L F2 D' R' U L F2 U' B' U' B' R B' U L' U2 R2 L' F L' D' F2


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 15, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 19.47 avg12 OH
> First five solves are 16.39 avg5!



Nice 


15.70 PB average of 12 OH 

15.95	F2 U B2 D2 B' D2 L' F2 D' R2 B F2 U2 R' D R D2 B' U' D2 R2 D' L2 F L
14.79	R F' R' L F2 D' R' U L F2 U' B' U' B' R B' U L' U2 R2 L' F L' D' F2
14.41	L D B' R' F' L B' D' R' U2 B L2 R B2 U' D2 B' D' B R' B' R' L' B' U2
16.86	R' L2 U D2 B2 L2 D U L' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B F R U D B2 F L
15.00	R2 B F R2 L B2 D2 L F R' L' U' R B2 F' D' B2 D F2 R F2 R2 U' F U'
14.74	R' F2 U' B F' L R F' D' F B L F U B2 F L2 B2 L D2 F2 B D R B2
15.64	U D2 R' D' B' U F U2 R D' L' D' U2 R2 D R B R' L2 D2 B' U D' R' B2
17.90	R' D L2 D2 L2 B' L B' L F' B2 R' F' U' B R' U' B F2 D' B2 L' F' U2 D2
16.82	D2 L' D2 F2 L' R U L B' D F2 L R2 U R' B' U' F2 R2 L' F2 R2 B R D2
22.50	R2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' B' F U2 F' L2 B2 D B L2 B D B R' U R2 L U' F' U
14.89	R2 F2 D' U2 R B D R B2 L' R2 U' D2 R F R B2 D' B R' F2 B L' U2 R
14.13	R B2 U2 R L2 B' U' D' B U' D' B2 D2 F2 B2 U' R F' L' D2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 15, 2013)

First time doing a timed 7x7 solve in months and I just got a new PB of 13:16.30


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2013)

20.80 OH avg100


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 16, 2013)

7x7yau

(3:42.48), 3:40.52, 3:36.51, (3:25.45), 3:41.50 = 3:39.51 avg5

middle three = 3:34.16 mo3

That mo3 is faster than my redux PB single lol


EDIT:

3:36.51, (3:25.45), 3:41.50, (3:53.83), 3:30.41 = 3:36.14 avg5


----------



## heroicis (Jul 16, 2013)

First Sub-minute solve OH and first sub 20 AO12 18.08


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 16, 2013)

2:37.65 6x6 single. That beats my old pb by 10 seconds


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2013)

3.07 dominosim


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 7x7yau
> 
> (3:42.48), 3:40.52, 3:36.51, (3:25.45), 3:41.50 = 3:39.51 avg5
> 
> ...



dat improvement...

Thanks for the motivation, now I can see that my goal of sub 3:30 on 777 with yau seems reachable...


----------



## qqwref (Jul 16, 2013)

Real 3x3x3, columns first method.

best avg12: 14.13 (σ = 1.28)
16.11, (20.02), 11.86, 13.89, 12.44, 14.14, 15.50, 14.57, 14.19, 13.80, 14.82, (11.61)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think this is a PB.

Average of 12: 8.58
1. 7.61 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' L' D B D2 L D2 U2 
2. (10.13) U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F R2 D B2 U' R F' D2 R' D U L2 
3. 7.94 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R D' U R' D L' D F' U2 L2 
4. 8.89 D B2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U' R' U L R F D2 B2 D' R' U' B 
5. 8.36 B' R F' B D' R U L' F R F2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 L 
6. 9.20 D F2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U R' F R2 F' U2 R F' L D' B2 F' 
7. (7.60) L2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' F' D' B2 R2 D' F2 L R U 
8. 9.01 U' B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R D2 F R F L2 U' B' L' F2 
9. 8.65 L B2 L' B2 U2 L' R' D2 F2 D2 L' D' B F L2 D R U' B2 D R 
10. 8.28 F2 R B2 L D2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R F' R' D' L2 B L2 B2 U' B' 
11. 9.47 L2 R2 F D2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L D U F' D' R2 U F2 D' F2 
12. 8.36 L2 D B2 R2 D R2 U B2 U F2 R F L U L B R2 D2 R2 F'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 16, 2013)

3x3 Heise: 16.48 avg5 and 18.78 avg12


----------



## ottozing (Jul 16, 2013)

4:57.184 7x7 single. First ever sub 5.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 16, 2013)

woot?
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-7-16
avg of 12: 12.04

Time List:
1. (13.84) R' F' R2 D' R L U2 F2 D F D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 L2 F2 
2. (9.34) D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' R D U2 F D2 L' B' U' F' 
3. 11.18 F R2 D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' D R' F2 R F' D L' U 
4. 13.15 F2 L F2 R' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L U' R2 F' D U' B U2 B' U2 R2 
5. 10.84 U B2 D' F R2 F' D' R B' L U' L2 U2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U' 
6. 12.04 B' D B' R D L' B' U F' R D2 R' L F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 
7. 11.80 B2 U L2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U L F U F2 U' R' D2 B2 L' 
8. 13.37 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B L2 R' B D R' B' U F L' 
9. 12.32 U L' D2 R L U L2 F L' U D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' R2 L2 F2 R2 
10. 11.33 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D B2 U F2 R2 U B' F' U2 L' U' B2 F L2 B D' 
11. 12.23 B' L2 B2 R D L B' R' D' F2 R' U2 R' B2 L' U2 D2 F2 L2 
12. 12.10 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F' U' R D' B2 U'

All NL


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 16, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.74
worst time: 24.25

current avg5: 13.62 (σ = 2.01)
*best avg5: 11.98 (σ = 0.76) *

current avg12: 13.70 (σ = 1.08)
*best avg12: 12.71 (σ = 0.93)*

current avg100: 13.66 (σ = 1.45)
*best avg100: 13.66 (σ = 1.45)*

session avg: 13.66 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 13.84

Bold are PBs


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2013)

Average of 12: 4.14
1. 4.07 F L2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 R' F L2 R F' U' 
2. 4.31 R2 F2 B L' B D2 L U' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 
3. 4.57 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 B2 R' B L2 U L' U' B' U 
4. (2.80) D' R U' R B U B U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 
5. 3.43 B' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F2 L' U2 B' U B L U' F 
6. 4.27 R U R' F' L' U2 L F' D2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 
7. (6.96) U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F U' F2 D F U2 F2 
8. 4.29 R B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' F2 L D2 L2 B' L F2 L' B' 
9. 4.28 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 D' F' D R2 B' L B' L 
10. 3.44 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' R B2 R B' L B' R U' R' U R 
11. 4.17 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L U L F U' F D2 U2 
12. 4.57 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B' R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B R'

Last slot and last layer. I hope this is good...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 16, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Average of 12: 4.14
> 1. 4.07 F L2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 R' F L2 R F' U'
> 2. 4.31 R2 F2 B L' B D2 L U' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2
> 3. 4.57 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 B2 R' B L2 U L' U' B' U
> ...



Yes, it seems very fast. (I just got a 5.44 avg12).


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 16, 2013)

NL 3x3 PB 9.27

R2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 B D F' D L' R2 U2 L2 B2 

x2 y
R' F2 D2 F
U' L' U L
U' R U' R' U R U R'
U y R U' R' y R U R'
y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

49 moves/5.29 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2013)

after my 8.792 LL skip fail on sim yesterday, I got a 6.15 and a 6.44 a few solves later (both pll skips) and a 7.00 fullstep wich is prettygood. ended up with a 9.95 avg12 with a counting 6 and a counting 12 wol


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 16, 2013)

1:17.81 average of 5 PB  Finally sub 1:20

1:18.49	Fw2 R Bw2 Uw2 D R' B' Lw' Fw L2 U Dw2 L2 B2 D Dw' Rw D2 L' Rw2 R2 F' L' Dw2 D2 Fw' Uw2 Fw Bw' F L Dw F Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw F' D U L Fw2 L2 Bw L Uw' L' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw F2 R' Rw' B2 Fw' D
1:16.37	U2 F B2 Uw B Fw' U2 Rw' Dw U L2 F' B Lw L2 F' Uw2 D2 L D2 B' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 U' B Fw2 D' U' Uw Rw U2 R2 Fw F Rw F' Uw2 D2 L Rw' Fw' L2 D L Rw' R D' B L2 F' D2 Dw R2 Bw L2
1:16.51	D U2 Rw2 Uw Lw' Uw2 F2 Rw B' L B Uw Bw' B Fw' Lw Rw D L R' B Lw R U2 R Dw2 F2 Rw Lw2 R2 U2 B' F' D U' Lw' Fw B F' L' D' B' F' U Uw2 Bw2 D2 U' R' Dw' Bw Rw Fw' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw B2 Fw2 L'
1:27.01	B' Bw2 Lw2 Uw' B2 Uw' Dw Rw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 R D Dw Uw L' F Bw L Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 R' Bw' F' Lw' Fw' B F U' Fw2 L2 Dw' D2 B Rw F D B' Dw R2 U' D' Lw Fw F' U2 Rw' F2 Fw B Lw2 Fw Uw' R' Rw' B Bw F'
1:18.43	L' Dw Lw' U' Lw Fw Uw2 L2 U2 Fw B D2 Rw' Fw' L Lw' Rw Dw F' B2 Dw' R2 Rw' Fw' D2 B' U2 Rw' F' R' U L R2 F Uw2 U2 R2 L2 Bw R U' Dw' R' U' Uw2 B2 Dw Bw L2 R Lw Bw' Dw L Rw2 F' B2 Dw2 B2 Lw


----------



## Username (Jul 16, 2013)

18.91 OH single F-perm

First ever sub 20


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 16, 2013)

First avg 12 with Shuangren
*(8.72), 8.91, 9.78, 8.91, 8.82*, (14.91+), 13.55, 10.64, 12.43, 9.31, 11.79, 13.65 = 10.78

First 5 is a 8.88 avg5 
lol at the failsolves that follow

Also 30.95 qcube 3 cubes in a row


----------



## Speeedcuber (Jul 16, 2013)

PB single

5.35 B L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D' L' R' B U R D R2 B2 R'

y x U' Rw' D' F' D' R' F' - x-cross
R' U2 R U' R' U R - 2nd pair
y' L' U L - 3rd pair
U' y R U ' R' U R U' R' - 4th pair
oll skip
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' - pll
42 moves, 7.85 tps


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 16, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Average of 12: 4.14
> 1. 4.07 F L2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 R' F L2 R F' U'
> 2. 4.31 R2 F2 B L' B D2 L U' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2
> 3. 4.57 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 B2 R' B L2 U L' U' B' U
> ...



I got a 4.21 AO12 so yours must be pretty good. I feel like I've done sub 4 before though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Average of 12: 4.14
> 
> Last slot and last layer. I hope this is good...



how many were ZB cases?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 16, 2013)

Did 50 ZBLL scrambles to see roughly what percentage of ZBLL/2 alg 1 look stuff I know

ZBLL's = 11
2 alg 1 look = 11
Total 1LLL = 23 (One of the scrambles was just an A perm lol)

Sooooo that's like 46% 1LLL I guess. Interesting.


----------



## maxcube (Jul 17, 2013)

WOOO this is a definite improvement over where I left off. Pretty sure this is the best average I've ever done.

Statistics for 07-16-2013 16:03:33

Average: 15.00
Standard Deviation: 0.59
Best Time: 13.33
Worst Time: 18.84
Individual Times:
1.	(13.33)	F' U F L B2 F2 U L U' F2 L' B' F2 D' L' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U' F R' B F
2.	14.91	D U' L' R D2 B' L D2 L2 D' U' R2 D' L2 F' R U R2 D' L2 R2 B' L2 D' F'
3.	15.97	L2 R U2 R2 F' R2 B F2 L2 D' U' R B D2 U2 B L2 U L R2 B' F' R B2 F
4.	(18.84)	B2 F' D' R F' L D R B F R2 D U2 R' B F2 U2 F L' B2 D U R2 F' U2
5.	14.11	L F2 L D2 L B' L U' B' F U' L B' F D' L D' B2 D2 U B F U' B' F'


----------



## Riley (Jul 17, 2013)

number of times: 19/19
best time: 1:15.04
worst time: 1:37.04

current avg5: 1:22.27 (σ = 5.11)
best avg5: 1:21.07 (σ = 4.39)

current avg12: 1:26.53 (σ = 5.86)
best avg12: 1:26.06 (σ = 6.11)

session avg: 1:26.31 (σ = 5.17)
session mean: 1:26.28

Feet, hehe.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yes, it seems very fast. (I just got a 5.44 avg12).





Rubiks560 said:


> I got a 4.21 AO12 so yours must be pretty good. I feel like I've done sub 4 before though.



Ah thanks, I guess I need to work on my F2L more  



ben1996123 said:


> how many were ZB cases?



Only 2, but both were pretty easy. One was just antisune and the other is R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U2 R. I don't know much EOLS, and I don't save time using it unless I know a pretty good alg for a case in question.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 17, 2013)

Decided to do a LS+LL avg100 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.862
worst time: 7.382

current avg5: 5.019 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 4.016 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 5.041 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 4.193 (σ = 0.52)

current avg50: 4.644 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 4.474 (σ = 0.57)

current avg100: 4.635 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 4.635 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 4.635 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 4.670


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 17, 2013)

After more than half a dozen 32s... I finally got a 31.65 4x4 single.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 17, 2013)

LS+LL you say?

SUPER SPEEEEEEEEEED

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.80
worst time: 10.46

current avg5: 5.65 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 4.92 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 5.86 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 5.30 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 5.84 (σ = 0.71)
best avg100: 5.84 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 5.84 (σ = 0.71)
session mean: 5.89

lol ;_;


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2013)

My LS+LL: 15.90, 20.19, 14.21, 11.67, 12.49, 5.47, 13.84, 12.35, 18.25, 11.02, 16.11, 13.47. Average: 13.93.
F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F' D F' D' L2 F was the 5.47.

My accomplishments: 2x2 Ao100 sub-6 (5.73) and Ao12 sub-5 (4.97).


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 17, 2013)

Slow turning PBs i guess...i never do this though

10.97 avg12: (8.84), 11.56, 11.85, 12.27, 10.70, 9.97, 8.91, 9.55, 10.52, 12.17, (13.24), 10.61

10.01 avg5: 9.97, (8.91), 9.55, 10.52, (12.17)

all NL


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 17, 2013)

23.60 oh pb avg5, with a 17.99 in there   have a comp day after tomorrow, hope to succeed there


----------



## YddEd (Jul 17, 2013)

Megaminx PB ao5.... 
2:12.77, 2:16.34, (2:17.46), (2:02.46), 2:14.15 = 2:14.42


----------



## kaixax555 (Jul 17, 2013)

Haven't really cubed in a very long time, and not a good cuber, but finally a sub-20 single in a long while

Rubik's cube
Jul 17, 2013 9:01:44 PM - 9:14:04 PM

Mean: 24.05
Average: 23.97
Best time: 19.11
Median: 24.32
Worst time: 29.82
Standard deviation: 2.59

Best average of 5: 23.24
8-12 - 22.97 24.41 22.34 (29.82) (19.11)

Best average of 12: 23.97
1-12 - 22.00 25.09 24.23 24.55 26.17 26.00 21.95 22.97 24.41 22.34 (29.82) (19.11)


----------



## elcuber (Jul 17, 2013)

Finally got Sub-20, 17.91 w/ X-cross, pll skip and a non-lucky 19.54


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

Learned (and can remember) 26 OLL algorithms in two hours yesterday.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2013)

Heise single 13.52

B2 D U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 F L D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B R2 D' 

z2 R' U2 L' U' L U L' U' L //2x2x2 (9/9)
y U' R2 U F' R' F2 //2x2x3 (6/15)
y R U' R' F U2 //Last square (5/20)
F U' F //Match squares + EO (3/23)
U R U R' //First pair (4/27)
U2 R U R' //Second pair (4/31)
U' R U R' U' R U' R' //Place pairs (8/39)
L3C skip


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 17, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Heise single 13.52
> 
> B2 D U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 F L D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B R2 D'
> 
> ...



Nice! But why don't you do eoline + 3x2x1 block?

I'm sure it would be less moves and more ergonomic on average.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Nice! But why don't you do eoline + 3x2x1 block?
> 
> I'm sure it would be less moves and more ergonomic on average.



I will be certainly faster, but I don't know about the movecount. And it will be a nice hybrid method, but I wouldn't call it Heise anymore... I practise Heise as it is for fun (I average around 21s now, my PB avg100 is 20.57), I'm way faster with normal ZZ (and with CFOP; and slightly faster with Petrus and Roux).
In this solve the blockbuilding was fast, but I did a lot of moves. I'm not really good at blockbuilding in non-ZZ speedsolves, I think someones better than me with petrus (maybe you?) could get faster than me with Heise.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 17, 2013)

porkynator said:


> I think someones better than me with petrus (maybe you?) could get faster than me with Heise.



That's really funny! You are the one that can identify which commutator you need in ~1 second. I still have to put my fingers on the sticker cycle!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 17, 2013)

Got a whole bunch of 4x4x4 PB's today, including my first sub-1 single, a 55.55, and 59.66 double parity 
Also PB Ao5 1:08.39, Ao12 1:11.72, Ao100 1:14.59 (had not done an ao100 before today)

I guess I work on my 3x3x3 now, far too many solves where I get to the LL in 51-52 seconds and then spend forever on LL... 



Spoiler



<best avg5>
[best avg12]
1:14.37, 1:30.66, 1:16.77, 1:08.34, 1:22.39, 1:10.85, 1:27.62, 1:11.86, 1:10.51, 1:34.40, 1:13.41, 1:14.82, 1:11.74, 1:14.69, 1:22.11, 1:26.22, 1:06.91, 1:11.46, 1:09.55, 1:14.42, 1:18.80, 1:09.84, 1:08.48, 1:19.76, 1:12.90, 1:05.95, 1:10.11, 1:14.98, 1:16.02, 1:13.34, 1:22.86, 1:08.50, 1:19.47, 1:11.02, 1:20.11, 1:03.95, 1:04.94, 1:17.73, 55.55, 1:19.99, 1:16.16, 1:10.85, 1:19.84, 1:21.97, 1:10.42, 1:07.95, 1:12.54, 1:10.59, 1:25.66, 1:20.03, 1:07.99, 1:12.77, 1:22.45, 58.54, 1:21.65, 1:09.52, 1:16.96, 1:17.02, 59.62, 1:14.18, 1:24.70, 1:14.47, 1:13.26, 1:26.18, 59.66, 1:05.44, 1:12.05, 1:16.19, 1:13.33, 1:21.58, 1:08.05, 1:01.35, 1:20.31, 1:15.31, 1:17.41, 1:19.47, 1:14.02, 1:19.28, <(1:19.14), [1:13.06, (1:03.44), 1:05.70, 1:06.42,> 1:27.12, 1:20.47, 1:07.26, 1:11.01, 1:20.02, 1:11.19, 1:18.77, 1:02.62,] 1:28.72, 1:08.67, 1:12.45, 1:25.03, 1:20.55, 1:18.98, 1:21.89, 1:13.95, 1:13.55


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

40.96, 42.01, (33.92), 40.68, 49.91, 44.34, 53.04, (54.66), 43.42, 34.41, 40.37, 49.06 = 43.82

Glad to get another 43.xx avg12, but terrible consistency


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 40.96, 42.01, (33.92), 40.68, 49.91, 44.34, 53.04, (54.66), 43.42, 34.41, 40.37, 49.06 = 43.82
> 
> Glad to get another 43.xx avg12, but terrible consistency



Is this feet or 4x4?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 17, 2013)

feet, he posted a reconstruction on the 33


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Is this feet or 4x4?



Feet, I'm way faster than that on 4x4.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 17, 2013)

2:05.97 2x2-5x5 relay  5x5 Time was under 1:10

Also 1:17.11 5x5 average of 5 - 1:11.46, 1:15.21, 1:20.46, 1:15.66, 1:20.63

For weekly comp


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 2:05.97 2x2-5x5 relay  5x5 Time was under 1:10
> 
> Also 1:17.11 5x5 average of 5 - 1:11.46, 1:15.21, 1:20.46, 1:15.66, 1:20.63
> 
> For weekly comp



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat



I know right? My 5x5 times plummeted ever since I cleaned and lubed it a few days ago


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

9.08 avg12
9.50 avg50

sub-8: 5 = 10%
sub-9: 16 = 32%
sub-10: 34 = 68%

9.17, (7.51), 7.91, 9.73, (13.11), 9.47, 9.46, 10.82, 9.93, 9.32, 9.26, 11.43, (13.39), 8.68, 8.80, 10.85, 9.83, 8.91, 8.47, 9.82, 9.09, 9.32, 8.83, 9.00, 10.56, 10.21, 8.77, 8.42, (7.59), 10.77, 8.96, 10.65, (7.14), 9.05, 10.50, 8.18, 9.99, 10.91, 8.38, 9.21, 7.59, 9.75, 9.20, (13.24), 10.54, 11.96, 8.73, 9.77


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

39.59, 44.48, 46.60, 45.91, 44.83, (47.12), [40.79, 40.39, (36.19), 39.84, 38.68], 42.55 = *42.37*

Failed pretty hard at rolling this. Also in brackets is 39.64 avg5.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 17, 2013)

(3:37.33), 3:52.55, 3:55.27, 3:42.83, (3:59.00) = 3:50.22 7x7


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> (3:37.33), 3:52.55, 3:55.27, 3:42.83, (3:59.00) = 3:50.22 7x7



Wat! You're catching up to me! Nice times


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 18, 2013)

3x3 Average of 5: 11.22 New PB


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 18, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Wat! You're catching up to me! Nice times



Better watch out in 5x5 too.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-7-17
avg of 5: 1:21.97

Time List:
1. 1:22.44 b L2 l F2 U b B2 f2 l' U D' f' r' b d' U2 l' F' b R f2 d' B' b' u' f' L F' f L D' B' R' F2 r B' u' l2 U B d2 B' b R2 u2 r D2 B2 L' b d U' f F l2 b2 B' R2 L r' 
2. 1:22.25 F' U l2 L f' b2 l' b2 D d2 b' d' b' F' d2 F' U B' f' r2 b D' l2 L B' L' r2 B' b D' f b' r d2 b2 l' F' l2 d2 b d B D u2 f U' F2 R D2 B' D' B R' L' F2 B L' d' L r 
3. (1:19.06) b' U D B2 r' f L R2 d2 D2 l D' r2 l2 D2 B' L2 l2 r' d2 F f2 l L' R2 u L' l2 b2 d2 L' b' u2 r2 B F2 r2 u2 d B U2 b' U B2 l' B2 U2 l2 F d' r L2 R d' r' u2 d' R L f' 
4. (1:32.81) B2 u2 B f' L2 d u2 U' L d b D' l F l2 B2 U d' b F' l2 f2 b L2 d2 f' d2 r' l2 f' L' R2 F' D2 f' u' D2 U B R d r U' b U2 r R D2 F r2 f d2 B' F2 d l2 R L2 u' R 
5. 1:21.21 b B' F' f' d' L' r' d L2 f2 F2 l2 U B' L R2 d2 B2 d B U' B F l F D b' B' F2 f' l' B' R' b' F' u' R2 d2 D2 f u f' D' d2 r B2 D2 B F' b L' F' u' l f F2 R U' f' L2


----------



## kcl (Jul 18, 2013)

10.05 NL single  new PB


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 18, 2013)

Yau5

1:13.28, 1:20.01, 1:14.73, 1:15.56, 1:14.52, 1:15.64, 1:14.34, 1:14.37, 1:12.37, 1:10.54, 1:15.09, 1:14.54 = 1:14.44 avg12

Waaay more consistent than my 1:14 redux avg12.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 18, 2013)

3x3x3 on qcube

Best avg12: 8.669 8.783 (7.085) 8.813 (15.909) 8.304 8.573 9.961 8.936 8.834 7.825 8.175 => 8.687


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2013)

mega pb
1:24.45
LL was F U R U' R' F' A perm


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2013)

megaminx 50.29

sup50 D:


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 18, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Nice easy solve
> 
> 4.49 F2 U L' F' B' L' U F R' U' D' B D2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B R2
> 
> ...






Wait wait wait if you get times like this what is youre PB?
or are these you're PB?
Are u getting 4s daily right now or something lol u said u had done 3 in the commentarie with CBC. BTW not tha I don't believe u or anything just asking


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Wait wait wait if you get times like this what is youre PB?
> or are these you're PB?
> Are u getting 4s daily right now or something lol u said u had done 3 in the commentarie with CBC. BTW not tha I don't believe u or anything just asking



single pb is 4.42, avg5 is 5.89, avg12 is 6.37 ithink. mabby he suddenly improved abit


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 18, 2013)

1.59, 1.44, 1.90, 2.11, 1.81, 1.97, 2.05, 2.27, 1.59, (1.44), (2.91), 1.65 = 1.84 2x2 average of 12

Pretty good :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 18, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> 1.59, 1.44, 1.90, 2.11, 1.81, 1.97, 2.05, 2.27, 1.59, (1.44), (2.91), 1.65 = 1.84 2x2 average of 12
> 
> Pretty good :tu



Curses. Putting the pressure on before worlds...


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 18, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Curses. Putting the pressure on before worlds...



Because your PB average of 12 is only, what, 0.09 faster than mine?


----------



## CHJ (Jul 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> megaminx 50.29
> 
> sup50 D:



Yur gettin gud at qminx nao, but im stirr fastur at reel mincs, btw 1:19.22


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2013)

Pyra

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.16
worst time: 11.72

current avg5: 5.20 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 3.25 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 4.87 (σ = 1.97)
best avg12: 3.91 (σ = 1.08)

current avg50: 4.66 (σ = 1.03)
best avg50: 4.49 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 4.62 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 4.62 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 4.62 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 4.77

Finally a sub 4 avg12!    Oh and the avg5 is 0.01 slower than my PB. Most of the scrambles in the avg12 were really easy. I epic failed the avg100 though.


----------



## Username (Jul 18, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Pyra
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 2.16
> ...



Race to sub 4?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 18, 2013)

Username said:


> Race to sub 4?



Mind if I join?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2013)

Username said:


> Race to sub 4?



Sure, but you'll probably win though.  I'll try my best anyway. 



yoinneroid said:


> Mind if I join?


Sure! Just curious, what do you average?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 18, 2013)

Sure! Just curious, what do you average?[/QUOTE]

I think I average 4 nowadays.


----------



## Username (Jul 18, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> I think I average 4 nowadays.



You're so much faster than us in that case. We both avg like 4.7 (I think)


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 18, 2013)

Username said:


> You're so much faster than us in that case. We both avg like 4.7 (I think)



I average more like 4.5, so I think I do have the slight advantage. However, I don't it's that much, since I remember improving from 4.7 to 4.5 ao100 within a day XD

EDIT: did an ao100

number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.04
worst time: 10.35

current avg5: 4.07 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 3.58 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 5.02 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 3.91 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 4.71 (σ = 1.01)
best avg100: 4.71 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 4.71 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 4.85


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> I average more like 4.5, so I think I do have the slight advantage. However, I don't it's that much, since I remember improving from 4.7 to 4.5 ao100 within a day XD
> 
> EDIT: did an ao100
> 
> ...



But... 3.14 official average...


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> But... 3.14 official average...



Even my current pb ao5 at home is not that fast XD (either 3.19 or 3.21, and it was actually done after the 3.14)


----------



## Username (Jul 18, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Even my current pb ao5 at home is not that fast XD (either 3.19 or 3.21, and it was actually done after the 3.14)



How the heck do you get it officially? :O


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 18, 2013)

Username said:


> How the heck do you get it officially? :O



3 easy trackable solves minus last layer + 1 last layer skip


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 18, 2013)

15.8 Average of 100+9.99 first ever sub 10:
15.41, 14.88, 20.34, 15.88, 15.66, 14.90, 16.04, 15.76, 15.71, 15.63, 16.70, 15.45, 16.30, 12.72, 16.50, 13.97, 18.24, 14.95, 15.46, 17.85, 15.35, 17.82, 11.63, 15.53, 13.31, 15.63, 16.12, 15.13, 15.42, 13.03, 14.45, 16.37, 14.21, 16.60, 14.39, 15.15, 14.08, 15.13, 13.69, 16.93, 15.58, 15.83, 14.20, 14.27, 14.63, 14.09, 17.98, 15.82, 15.22, 14.00, 16.17, 15.25, 20.18, 12.57, 15.09, 22.43, 17.33, 16.10, 16.37, 9.99, 18.58, 15.97, 15.72, 15.70, 15.31, 14.44, 16.84, 16.28, 16.50, 18.15, 24.74, 15.64, 15.14, 19.26, 18.80, 15.60, 15.27, 19.57, 15.42, 15.97, 13.05, 14.36, 21.06, 15.59, 14.43, 18.46, 18.63, 14.45, 15.52, 13.61, 16.04, 17.86, 16.36, 15.82, 15.68, 16.72, 14.25, 17.80, 15.34, 14.90


----------



## kaixax555 (Jul 18, 2013)

Set a new PB for average of 12 after almost 4 years on hiatus

Mean: 22.78
Average: 22.84
Best time: 17.21
Median: 23.87
Worst time: 27.70
Standard deviation: 2.77

Best average of 5: 21.91
1-5 - 19.52 (25.21) 21.97 24.23 (17.21)

Best average of 12: 22.84
1-12 - 19.52 25.21 21.97 24.23 (17.21) 24.10 (27.70) 23.92 19.80 24.46 21.39 23.82


----------



## kaixax555 (Jul 18, 2013)

Another achievement

New PB of 16.96s


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2013)

lubing and loosening my megaminx -> PB average of 12

(1:24.45), 1:29.76, 1:39.33, 1:42.23, 1:40.67, 1:34.85, 1:39.82, 1:38.83, 1:32.00, (1:43.40), 1:29.06, 1:38.71 = 1:36.53


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 18, 2013)

4:44.48 OH real man's challenge 5 solves. Not bad. 

Also did 5:43.xx 2H real man's challenge 10 solves. good.


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 18, 2013)

First sub30 time. 3 weeks after buying a rubik's cube at wal-mart. 29.66. PB.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 18, 2013)

1:12.16 mega single


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2013)

WAT 38.55, (33.87), 36.07, 37.40, (47.19) = *37.34*


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2013)

kilominx sim 22.91 single, 28.98 avg5, 30.94 avg12


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> kilominx sim 22.91 single, 28.98 avg5, 30.94 avg12



20.19 single, 23.31 avg5, 27.22 avg12

edit: 23.01 avg5, 23.47 avg12


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jul 19, 2013)

FIRST SUB 25 OH SOLVE EVER!!! 

22.15

B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 U' B' U2 L F2 R' D' U2 R2 D' F2 U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 19, 2013)

I figured out how to solve a square-1 without help except on cubeshape.
Kinda wish I figured out how to do cubeshape myself but oh well.
Basically used Lars Vandenbergh method except I figured out some algs without help

First square-1 average of 5, using my "method"
4:29.86, 2:49.08, 2:29.26, (5:32.54), (2:06.04) = 3:16.07

I think first one had parity.

Edit: 6.80 fullstep 3x3 single

L2 F' L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B L2 B' U' B2 D2 R U2 L R F' R2


Spoiler



y2' U2 R' F2' //cross
U' L' R U L //first pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R //second pair
y' R' U' R //third pair
y' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' //last pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' //sune
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2' //A perm


46/6.80 = 6.74 TPS

I quite like the Fangshi


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2013)

10.00 3x3 single

Nothing special, except for how I solved it

F' U B2 R B2 L2 D R' L2 D2 F' L' R2 F' B' D' F U' L B R U' B' F2 D2

x2
L F' L'
y L' U L
U2 R' U R2 U R'
y U R' U' R U' y L' U L
R U' R'
y2 M' U M U' M' U2 M
M2 U M U2 M' U M2


----------



## David1994 (Jul 19, 2013)

3x3 Sub 16 average of 5:

Times: 15.54,15.39,(15.38),(18.68),16.26


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

32.75 feet single


----------



## Ollie (Jul 19, 2013)

4x4x4 1:02.47 PB F2 f2 U' L2 f F2 U L2 B2 f r2 u2 B2 L2 D2 f' u R u' D' f2 F L' F' R2 D2 f' L' r' R2 U2 L' f2 L F D' F f U' F2 

Used a r U2 r' [D2] r U2 r' [D2] commutator at the end for the last three dedges to leave a partially solved cross. Pretty proud of that tbh!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4x4x4 1:02.47 PB F2 f2 U' L2 f F2 U L2 B2 f r2 u2 B2 L2 D2 f' u R u' D' f2 F L' F' R2 D2 f' L' r' R2 U2 L' f2 L F D' F f U' F2
> 
> Used a r U2 r' [D2] r U2 r' [D2] commutator at the end for the last three dedges to leave a partially solved cross. Pretty proud of that tbh!



For a second I thought that this was BLD accomplishment thread and got a mini heart attack


----------



## kcl (Jul 19, 2013)

..


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4x4x4 1:02.47 PB F2 f2 U' L2 f F2 U L2 B2 f r2 u2 B2 L2 D2 f' u R u' D' f2 F L' F' R2 D2 f' L' r' R2 U2 L' f2 L F D' F f U' F2
> 
> Used a r U2 r' [D2] r U2 r' [D2] commutator at the end for the last three dedges to leave a partially solved cross. Pretty proud of that tbh!



pfft not even bld


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4x4x4 1:02.47 PB F2 f2 U' L2 f F2 U L2 B2 f r2 u2 B2 L2 D2 f' u R u' D' f2 F L' F' R2 D2 f' L' r' R2 U2 L' f2 L F D' F f U' F2
> 
> Used a r U2 r' [D2] r U2 r' [D2] commutator at the end for the last three dedges to leave a partially solved cross. Pretty proud of that tbh!



You do stuff other than bld? Whoa.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

37.80 nl while coughing insanely.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 19, 2013)

PLL time attack PBs

single: 28.04 
avg5: (28.04), 29.71, 32.17, (32.82), 29.28 = 30.39
avg12: 31.37


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> PLL time attack PBs
> 
> single: 28.04
> avg5: (28.04), 29.71, 32.17, (32.82), 29.28 = 30.39
> avg12: 31.37



Woah! What do you average at 3x3?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am ready for worlds.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-7-19
avg of 12: 1.72

Time List:
1. 1.71 U' R F' U R' F' U R' F2 
2. 1.34 U R' U2 F2 U2 F U R' U2 
3. 1.86 R' F R2 U' R' U R2 U2 F' 
4. 2.13 U' F' U' F2 R2 U R' F R' 
5. (0.83) U R2 U' R' U' R' F2 U2 R' 
6. 1.75 U R2 U F' R2 F' R U2 R2 
7. 1.25 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U F' R2 F' 
8. 1.69 U F U2 F' R F2 R U2 R' 
9. 1.63 R F' R' F' U R2 F' R2 F U' 
10. 2.06 R F2 R2 U2 F' R F R2 F 
11. (2.15) U2 R U' R F' U F U R' 
12. 1.78 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 R U' F' R

1.52 PB AO5 in there.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 19, 2013)

Heise single 11.58
Obviously I can't reconstruct, because I'm stupid.

F2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B D B2 U' L B2 F U2 F2 U

U' F' D U L2 was the beginning, then I _somehow_ completed the F2L with white on D, then I did something else, then BOOM L3C skip.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

36.41, 39.68, 50.64, 43.13, 47.99, 42.12, 37.39, 50.99, (35.77), (52.16), 48.03, 40.51 = *43.69
*
Decent.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Jul 19, 2013)

12.82(not lucky, beat my lucky pb by 2 seconds), 23.23, 22.91, 14.92(not lucky), 18.72= 18.85 average of five, finally sub-20

I kinda like this look-ahead stuff


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

43.39, 38.57, 44.06, (49.31), 40.96, 41.65, 41.67, (37.86), 47.64, 46.38, 40.36, 45.58 = *43.03*


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

I was convinced to put Dayan springs in my 6x6.

2:05.29 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> I was convinced to put Dayan springs in my 6x6.
> 
> 2:05.29 single



gogogo sub-3 at Worlds.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> gogogo sub-3 at Worlds.



sub-3 might be a bit of a stretch for me, I don't know


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> sub-3 might be a bit of a stretch for me, I don't know



osht, I meant sub-2.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> osht, I meant sub-2.





I can always try, but I'm really good at messing stuff up in comp. Last year my final 6x6 solve felt like it could have been a really good one, and then I completely messed up the centers at some point during edge pairing and ended up with 3:56. Did the same thing with a 7x7 solve, too (except for the 3:56 part). :s


----------



## kasochi (Jul 20, 2013)

best avg100: 13.37 (σ = 1.53)

Individual time: 


Spoiler



14.44, 12.76, 12.26, 18.26, 11.90, 18.96, 14.81, 12.15, 13.85, 14.68, 11.57, 11.82, 11.36, 12.99, 14.83, 16.42, 20.17, 9.99, 11.02, 12.33, 13.34, 14.33, 10.29, 14.14, 12.12, 13.95, 15.21, 14.22, 16.81, 13.82, 18.05, 11.12, 11.73, 13.43, 14.01, 16.42, 13.62, 12.39, 13.32, 12.82, 10.25, 14.99, 12.16, 12.30, 11.73, 12.09, 13.19, 14.30, 14.80, 11.19, 13.99, 16.32, 13.27, 12.33, 11.44, 14.40, 12.98, 15.84, 14.00, 11.65, 14.43, 12.50, 10.28, 15.38, 13.25, 14.30, 16.88, 11.13, 10.81, 13.48, 17.27, 11.36, 15.12, 13.65, 13.71, 11.74, 12.67, 14.95, 13.70, 14.20, 12.70, 14.72, 12.15, 14.39, 11.17, 17.83, 13.92, 11.97, 13.93, 13.15, 14.33, 13.12, 9.59, 11.67, 13.09, 10.23, 12.44, 12.37, 13.24, 15.08


----------



## KottenCube (Jul 20, 2013)

First successful 4BLD solve on attempt number 1.
I feel so lucky I'll do 5BLD in the morning.


----------



## Username (Jul 20, 2013)

KottenCube said:


> First successful 4BLD solve on attempt number 1.
> I feel so lucky I'll do 5BLD in the morning.



You should post in the Blindfold accomplishment thread instead


----------



## Username (Jul 20, 2013)

25.50 OH ao12 PB

1. 27.52 F' U F B' L' B2 L F D2 F2 L' B D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' B D2 
2. 23.73 R' U F' L' D2 B U' L F' R' F B2 L2 B' L2 D2 R' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 
3. 22.74 D2 L2 R B2 D L U2 L U2 B F' D2 B2 L D' B D' F' B' L2 D2 B F' R2 F 
4. 24.65 U' F R' F U2 B' F' U R' D' R' F2 R L' B D U' F' L' F R2 D2 R F2 R' 
5. (30.09) F U F' D F B U D' R L2 F D R' F' B2 D' R' B2 F' L2 U' L' R' F' B2 
6. 23.56 R2 B' F' R' U' R L U2 R' U' D2 L' F U2 B' D F D U L2 F' L2 B' D' F' 
7. 26.68 F' L' D' R U' R' B2 D B L' U2 F' L' D' L2 F' L2 D' B2 L' F' L F2 B' D 
8. 25.43 D2 F' B' R2 U2 B' U' D B' R2 F D' R U2 B R2 B' D L B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 
9. 28.72 D L2 R' D2 L D2 F2 B U2 D' B U2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 L U F2 L' B2 R' 
10. 24.39 R D' R2 L2 B' F R2 D2 B2 U F' L' F2 U' F B U2 F U2 R' L2 U B' F2 L2 
11. 27.59 F U2 D B2 D' F R' F2 R2 D R' D' R2 L' U' B2 D2 B2 U' L F R F D2 L2 
12. (20.57) L R2 F2 B U B' D R' D F' R' B F D' U' R2 D' L' F2 R F D2 U2 B' L'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah! What do you average at 3x3?



sub-11. 9.57 avg12 PB



Rubiks560 said:


> I am ready for worlds.
> 
> Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-7-19
> avg of 12: 1.72



I would love to see these reconstructed, alas I'm stuck on 2.


----------



## Username (Jul 20, 2013)

solves/total: 101/101

3x3 One Handed

single
best: 18.03 PB
worst: 37.69

avg of 5
current: 26.30 (σ = 0.54)
best: 22.04 (σ = 2.42) PB

avg of 12
current: 27.19 (σ = 3.23)
best: 24.87 (σ = 3.64) PB

avg of 100
current: 26.77 (σ = 2.77)
best: 26.76 (σ = 2.77) PB

Average: 26.75 (σ = 2.61)
Mean: 26.83


How do I keep improving?  5+ seconds in a week


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 20, 2013)

Username said:


> How do I keep improving?  5+ seconds in a week



When did you get so fast at OH?!


----------



## Username (Jul 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> When did you get so fast at OH?!



I started practicing it seriously about one and a half week ago. Back then I avg'd 35 or something


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 20, 2013)

Username said:


> I started practicing it seriously about one and a half week ago. Back then I avg'd 35 or something



I see, well now you're faster than me  But seriously it's awesome that you got so fast at OH! Are you going to upload any OH solves?


----------



## Username (Jul 20, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I see, well now you're faster than me  But seriously it's awesome that you got so fast at OH! Are you going to upload any OH solves?



I will probably upload some very soon


----------



## Dino (Jul 20, 2013)

25.39 single (full step). 
My first sub-30 thanks to heeding 'slow down & look ahead' advice!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 20, 2013)

2x2x2 PBs, quite happy considering I don't actually have a set method yet (mostly Ortega, if I can see/predict a CLL case I know then I'll do that)

avg5: 4.16 (σ = 0.56)
avg12: 5.69 (σ = 1.29)



Spoiler: times



1. 4.94 R U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R' 
2. 3.64 F R2 F R' F2 R F2 R2 F' 
3. 3.91 F R U2 F2 R' U F' R2 
4. (8.00) F U F' U F2 R' F R F' U' 
5. (2.80) R U F2 R2 U R' U2 R 
6. 7.03 R' F2 U F2 R' F' R' U F' U2 
7. 6.12 U' F' U' R U2 F' U2 F 
8. 7.16 F R' U F' U F U' F2 U2 
9. 5.09 F2 R' U' F' R2 U F 
10. 7.62 R' U R' F R2 U' F' R2 F 
11. 6.15 R F R F' R2 U2 F R' U' 
12. 5.22 F U F2 R2 U R' U2 R' F


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

35.62, 43.50, 46.25, 44.45, 38.61, 38.22, 40.64, (46.91), 38.41, 43.00, (34.29), 34.64 = *40.33*

So close!

edit: 37.16, 36.85, (51.53), 42.07, (36.08) = *38.69*


----------



## Henrik (Jul 20, 2013)

(39.71), 37.50, 37.53, 35.52, 37.31, 38.86, 35.34, 38.02, 38.41, 34.08, (28.96), 37.38 = 37.00 
Yes all sub-40 

(PLL skips on 34 and 28  )


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

Henrik said:


> (39.71), 37.50, 37.53, 35.52, 37.31, 38.86, 35.34, 38.02, 38.41, 34.08, (28.96), 37.38 = 37.00
> Yes all sub-40
> 
> (PLL skips on 34 and 28  )



Wow, I love your consistency!


----------



## Henrik (Jul 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, I love your consistency!



Me too!

Had a 39 before, and then messed up on the one after (45) so I am not that consistent.! But getting there!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

Henrik said:


> Me too!
> 
> Had a 39 before, and then messed up on the one after (45) so I am not that consistent.! But getting there!



Well it's much better than mine anyway. Your avg12 had a 1.52 SD compared to my 3.87 SD :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 20, 2013)

PB 8.82 avg5: 8.08, (7.00), 9.40, (10.89), 8.98

7.00 was a predicted PLL skip (sexy-sledge OLL)


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 20, 2013)

The 2 A-perms in 1.48s
...0.74s per alg


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

drzuby said:


> Jakub Kipa with feet:
> Mean of 10: 35.35
> 32.83, 44.25, 32.00, 39.94, 33.40, 37.50, 35.30, 33.65, 26.40, 38.21
> (26-oll skip)
> best regards to Henrik



crap


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Finally! 
Average of 5: 9.75
1. 9.55 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R U2 F2 R B' D2 B2 U' R D 
2. (9.25) B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 D B L R2 D U' 
3. (11.32) B2 L' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 L U F R2 U2 L' F L D F L' 
4. 10.14 U' B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B' F R D2 F' R2 U R' U 
5. 9.55 D2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F U' F R' D2 U L D L' R2 B2

This is first Polish sub10 ao5 with Roux I think.


----------



## kaixax555 (Jul 20, 2013)

One step closer to sub-20 now!

New PB for average of 12 today!

Rubik's cube
Jul 21, 2013 1:54:33 AM - 2:03:39 AM

Mean: 20.99
Average: 20.89
Best time: 18.58
Median: 20.55
Worst time: 24.36
Standard deviation: 1.78

Best average of 5: 20.18
6-10 - (18.58) 20.51 19.72 (23.44) 20.31

Best average of 12: 20.89
1-12 - 22.60 19.29 22.04 (24.36) 20.58 (18.58) 20.51 19.72 23.44 20.31 21.73 18.67


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 20, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> The 2 A-perms in 1.48s
> ...0.74s per alg



1.46 first try


----------



## kaixax555 (Jul 20, 2013)

Wooo another new PB today

15.29s single solve


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 20, 2013)

4x4.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-7-20
avg of 12: 43.05

Time List:
1. 39.83 f2 F r' U2 L2 f' F' B r f' B' D2 L2 U' F' u R' B2 D B r' L R f' u' F f2 r2 D F U2 L' D f' U2 D' u' R' r2 F' 
2. (36.84) r L2 D R F' R' U R f' D2 B2 L2 u2 r' L2 D2 U2 L2 f L2 U F2 L' r f2 r f2 U' D' L2 u2 F r u' F2 u2 R u2 U2 B2 
3. 41.94 F2 L' D2 B' D2 B' f2 L' u2 U2 F2 f R2 f' r2 F' U R r' D B L2 R2 u' U2 L' u' U' R2 u' R D2 r2 R f2 D2 B' R2 L U2 
4. 40.28 U u R u2 f' U' u B2 F D f2 R' f' r U' F' f L2 u' R2 B2 F' D2 B f2 L' D F2 D R U R' F2 U' f2 L r' u D2 r' 
5. 46.21 r2 F2 r2 u R u' B2 F2 r' u2 F' D2 r' f' L' f' B' r u' F2 B2 D L' u2 F f U2 r U' B' R' D2 F L' f' B2 L2 D u2 U 
6. (46.68) u R2 r' u2 r L F u' L r' u' f2 u2 U2 F L2 F2 u2 B2 r R F r' u r' u' U' r B2 R u2 B2 R2 r D' R L U u' R' 
7. 43.21 R' r' U' f2 F' B' R2 B' f' F' r f' r' u D2 R B R2 D F' R2 F D2 u2 r2 L f' R' B' U2 R' r' f2 F r2 F' L r B' f 
8. 44.78 r' B2 r R' u2 F D u R2 f2 F L2 F' D2 f2 D' u f2 F2 B U' L u R' f2 L' F' L2 F2 R2 r u' F U' u' L' r2 D2 U2 f 
9. 44.59 B2 F U' D2 R2 f B' F2 L' r2 U' r F2 f' R L' F u B F R2 B' u' R' D2 r' u r u2 B' F' u B' F2 D2 B u2 f2 L2 B 
10. 46.58 D2 L' r' U r B' r' u' r2 f r2 B' R D' L' D U' F B' D U2 f F2 r B' r L' u' B' U' R2 U2 D' B2 f L2 B2 r u B2 
11. 40.50 f' F2 R' u2 R U2 L' D F2 L B2 r f R' u2 F B u R2 f D F f' B U2 u B2 r' D2 L2 B F R' F D L R B D B' 
12. 42.59 L2 r2 U' r B R' U' f2 L2 B2 f' D2 r' u U2 r D f2 r B' L2 D r D r L R F' r2 L' B u U r2 F2 U D' B' F2 D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2013)

kilominx 18.83 single


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 20, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 1.46 first try



1.42... your move

edit: just so you know, i didnt spend 2 hours trying to beat you


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2013)

1.79 2x2 avg12 sim

nothing special though, first real session in rike a weekandabit


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2013)

12.43, (14.54), 11.82, 12.95, (10.48) = *12.40*

edit: 11.82, 12.95, (10.48), 11.92, (13.68) = *12.23*

9.10 (nl) single


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 21, 2013)

Avg. of 100 tons of PB's

Avg. of 100= 15.44 PB

Avg. of 12= 14.24 PB

Avg. of 5= 13.40 PB
11.91 NL solve ? H-perm.


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 21, 2013)

Average of 12, 2 PBs

1. 32.82
2. 23.78 (PB when it happened)
3. 32.57
4. 35.05
5. 40.29
6. 29.62
7. 36.59
8. 20.77 (PB now)
9. 30.20
10. 45.46
11. 29.72
12. 28.44

Average: 32.11
10 of 12: 31.91


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 21, 2013)

5.81.
D R F2 B D2 L' B2 D' B' F D' L' F2 D2 R' L' F D' F B L2 R2 F D' U' 

Cross: y2 D L U' L U R' u R' u'
F2L 1: U y' R U' R'
F2L 2-3 (with multi slot) y' U R U R' U' y' R U R'
F2L 4: U y' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL: skip.

40/5.81 = 6.88 bleh....


----------



## cubesonfire (Jul 21, 2013)

man man man! i wanted to get a new pb for 2x2 and got it! and the pb was insane! 0.93 ! the scramble was by sppedcube timer ( for android )
it was a pity it didnt save the scramble. all i remeber is a 3 or 4 move first layer and the a last layer skip!
and i average 8.5


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2013)

Easiest feet solve ever: 

Accidental Xcross, first pair just had to be inserted, easy second pair, 3 move insert last pair, OLL and PLL skip.

Turns out 39.97 -_-
First solve of the day with freezing cold feet. Probably turned at 0.9 tps.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally! 11.90 3x3 avg12 

Sub-12!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2013)

3:36.59 5x5 single!!! PB by like 45 seconds. Yau5 with W-oll and pll skip. Yau5 is cool.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 21, 2013)

8.56 PB! aaand it's my first ever sub-10  average cross, unintentional multipair, and F double sexy OLL to a PLL skip


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my brother NOT me! His accomplishment is getting a sub 1 solve on camera he is very happy.

Video:


Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;Ougky2xG6K4]http://youtu.be/Ougky2xG6K4[/video]

So my brother was bored and kept bothering me so I told him to record a 3x3 solve. He is quite happy with this time and asked me to upload the video. The only reason he knows how to solve cube is because when I averaged at like 25 seconds I kept bragging about it so he finally learned how to solve a cube. I know this is probably pretty boring but like I said he asked me to upload it.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 21, 2013)

PLL time attack

best avg5: 29.93, 29.92, (32.94), (29.18), 30.33


----------



## Jakube (Jul 21, 2013)

Just did a few 3x3x7 solves: 

1:17.49, 1:29.33, (1:11.05), (1:51.10), 1:17.03 = 1:21.28

I haven't heard of anything faster (both single and avg), so this could be UWR.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2013)

6x6

2:04.08 single

2:11.45 avg5 = 2:11.90, 2:10.97, (2:30.36), 2:11.48, (2:10.77) <-- faster than my PB mo3 lol

2:17.54 avg12 = 2:12.86, (2:10.44), (2:32.28), 2:22.71, 2:20.49, 2:26.17, 2:17.64, 2:11.90, 2:10.97, 2:30.36, 2:11.48, 2:10.77


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2013)

Jakube said:


> Just did a few 3x3x7 solves:
> 
> 1:17.49, 1:29.33, (1:11.05), (1:51.10), 1:17.03 = 1:21.28
> 
> I haven't heard of anything faster (both single and avg), so this could be UWR.


Nice avg5  I had a 1:06.81 single though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2013)

36.77 feet with 16 second F2L 

edit: 36.62, 36.77, 34.93 = *36.11 mo3*, all nl

edit2: 36.62, 36.77, (34.93), (45.48), 37.91 = *37.10* PB avg5

edit3: 42.29 with 17 second F2L :fp


----------



## Jakube (Jul 21, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Nice avg5  I had a 1:06.81 single though.



Haha, I will try to beat this next week. Sub 1 shouldn't be hard to reach.


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2013)

My first 2x2 sub-5 Ao100: 4.71.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 21, 2013)

megaminx 56.317, (55.709), (1:12.845), 1:04.885, 1:03.245 = 1:01.482

kind of a fail though, should have been sub 1. last solve was rolling out a counting 1:08, got to CP at 53 and accidentally did a B' somewhere and messed it up D:


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 21, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 6x6
> 
> 2:04.08 single
> 
> ...



darn it... I'll just move back to practising less bigger cubes 

congrats, really impressive, you should make some 666 vids


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> darn it... I'll just move back to practising less bigger cubes
> 
> congrats, really impressive, you should make some 666 vids



Are you going to Worlds? He is.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> darn it... I'll just move back to practising less bigger cubes



haha, you are still way faster than I am at 5x5 

I'll try to get something good on video in the next few days


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep! I've signed for every event, even in 5BLD, where I've only attempted once at home... But there's still time


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 21, 2013)

17.25 OH average of 100
11.00 NL single



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 16.63 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R' B' F L' R B2 U R D2 R 
2. 16.72 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U L2 D B2 D2 R' D2 B' D2 B' F' U2 F U L D' 
3. 13.61 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B F' R F' L' D2 F2 L' B' L R' 
4. 18.81 B2 L U2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U F' L' D U B D2 B' R D2 
5. 16.40 U2 B D2 R' B2 R' D B' L F' U R2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 
6. 14.77 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B L2 D' L' B2 D' R D F2 D' B2 
7. 17.81 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B F D B' U2 R' U2 B2 
8. 13.16 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U L2 U R' F' D2 B' L2 R' B' R U' 
9. 18.15 R' F' B' U2 F2 L U' B' L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 B R2 
10. 14.80 F B' L B D F B' L U' D R U2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 
11. 15.78 L2 F2 D2 L B2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 R' F' R2 F' L D2 U L' R' U2 
12. 15.41 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U L2 U' L2 R' D2 B' F D U L' D2 F2 R 
13. 18.41 F2 R D2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' L' B2 R F2 D2 F' R' 
14. DNF(13.97) U' B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L' U' L2 F' L F' R' F2 R' B U' 
15. 17.03 B2 L' F' D F L' B' U2 R U' R U2 F2 D2 F2 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
16. 16.84 L2 R2 D U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' R2 D B2 D L D' L B2 U 
17. 16.18 F U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L U' L' B2 U' B R' B2 D' F' 
18. 20.55 B' D R' L' F' B U' F D' R2 D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R D2 R F2 R2 
19. 15.61 D U B2 L2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 U R D F' D' U' 
20. 17.25 F2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B' L' D L B2 L B2 F2 U' L' 
21. 19.27 B D' F2 B' L' D2 R2 F' L U R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' 
22. 13.65 L' D2 F' R L' D' R U' D2 L F' U2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 F' D2 
23. 15.31 F2 D2 L B2 F2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B U' B D U' F' L R' 
24. 17.69 F2 U2 B U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U R U2 F U' B2 L2 R' D2 R 
25. 17.77 F L2 F' U' B R' U' F D' L' B R2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 
26. 17.72 F R2 B F D2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F L' D' L' R2 U' R2 B' U2 R' 
27. 13.63 U2 B' U' D F R D B' R B' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 
28. 13.33 D2 B' U L' U B L D F U' R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 
29. 18.97+ F' D' R2 D2 B2 D L' U2 R' U' F L2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 F R2 B' L2 
30. 15.05 R' U2 R U2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 F U' R' D2 B' D' L' U B2 L R' 
31. 17.13 F2 U B2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F R' D B2 R' D2 L R2 F' L 
32. 20.33 R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L' U R' F R D2 R' U F2 
33. 17.02 R U B D B2 R D2 B' U' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D2 F' B' 
34. 14.88 R F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F U' L B R D2 U' L2 F' D' 
35. 15.96 L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R D' R B2 U2 B R U2 F' 
36. 20.00 R2 U' L' F' R' L D2 F' U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 
37. 19.68 U D' B L2 U F L B' R D' F' B2 L2 B L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 B' 
38. 16.43 F2 U2 R2 B' U R2 F' L D' R' U L2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 
39. 14.68 F2 B R2 L2 D2 F' R F' D' L B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 
40. 20.18 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F L2 R2 B' D2 F2 U B R B D F' R F L F' 
41. 17.61 U B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 B L D U2 R2 D' R F' L' U' 
42. 12.97 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R' U2 F' D' F' R' D' F' L' D' B F2 
43. 14.71 D2 B' U' R F' L' D' L F B2 R' U2 L B2 L B2 L B2 U2 
44. 16.88 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L' F' R' U2 B D2 L B2 U L' F' 
45. 14.91 D' R2 L' F U B2 U B' U2 D B R2 F B U2 F R2 
46. 17.05 L2 D B R2 L D L2 U L D2 B L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 
47. 17.53 U' R U2 F' L2 B U' B' R L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U' D' R2 U' 
48. 15.19 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 U' B' R F' L' F D2 U R2 B' 
49. 18.88 D F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D B' U R' D' R2 B F' L U 
50. 19.56 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B F2 R2 B2 L' D' R F D L2 D F2 R' 
51. 18.02 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 R2 F2 U L' D2 F2 R U2 B2 D F' R2 
52. 18.58 L B2 R B2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 R' B R B U L B' F' U2 R' D' 
53. 17.75 B U L' F L2 F2 B' U R U D L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 
54. 16.61 D2 B U L' D2 F U2 R2 D' B U2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B' 
55. 18.83 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 R' D' B' L U' R U L2 F' R 
56. 16.28 F U2 F D2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U L' U F2 U2 B' L' D2 F' D2 
57. 14.83 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B U2 F L2 B R' D F' L U2 F' L D' F D2 
58. 18.86 R2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 B D2 B F L' U B' R' D' F' L D B' U' 
59. 16.03 R2 B R F D B U' B' R B L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 L' D2 
60. 21.63+ F U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 F2 L D2 R2 D B2 F D2 L' B F' 
61. 17.22 L2 F2 L2 F R2 F' L2 B' F' R' D F D2 F' L' F' L' U' L2 
62. 18.91 U L2 D R2 D' L2 U R2 U R F' U' B2 U' L B L2 U2 L' 
63. 16.71 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R2 B U' L R B D' U2 L U2 L 
64. 15.78 U2 R' L F' B2 L F' U F' B2 U2 B2 L D2 R' D2 R2 U2 
65. 14.94 F' U2 B F L2 R2 F' D2 L2 U' F R B' F' U' L' R D2 L2 
66. 17.33 U2 R B L2 U F' D' B2 L' B R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U R2 
67. 24.34 U' B' U L D2 B L' D2 R D B D2 R2 U2 R2 F B R2 U2 R2 F' 
68. 17.15 U2 B2 U2 B' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' D' L R2 F R2 B' D' R' D 
69. 17.56 L2 B U2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 F R F L2 F R' B' D B' U F 
70. 16.13 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L F2 D' R' D F L' B' F D2 
71. 15.93 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R D F2 D' B L2 F U' L2 F 
72. 17.46 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' L' U2 F' R B L' R2 
73. 19.43 D F2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B U' F' R' B R U F D' F2 
74. 19.03 U' L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 D F2 L' B U' R' B F U' L2 B' D 
75. 21.03 U2 L2 F U2 B' R' U' F L U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 
76. 19.56 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 R' U' L' D2 F U2 L F U' B' D2 
77. 17.44 F' U' B' L2 F2 U' D2 R' F U L2 B2 U B2 U F2 B2 D2 L2 U' 
78. 19.16+ B F R2 B U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L R D' B L2 D B' F' D' B' 
79. 14.63 L U2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 U' B F2 L' F' L D2 
80. 11.00 D' B' R' U D' B' D R L U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 
81. 22.43 B R2 D2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 R D' L' B' L2 B' L2 B' U' R' 
82. 17.41 F D L2 U' B' U2 B D2 F' D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2 
83. 19.09 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B F2 L2 R2 F' D F U' L B D' L B2 L' 
84. 19.97 U R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D U' R2 U R' D B2 U' B' L' R' F' D B' 
85. 18.52 D2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 D F' D' L D B2 R' U 
86. 15.55 D2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 B F' D' L' D2 B' U F L' U2 
87. 16.56 F' U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 B D2 U2 R F2 R D L F L' U2 F 
88. 16.22 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R F L F L' U' R2 D' L' R' 
89. 17.68 D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F D' U' L F D R' B L' D U' 
90. 18.58 L' D2 R' B2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 R' U L2 D' U2 F L2 D L' D' F' 
91. 16.93 R2 U' B' L' D' F D' L2 D L' F L2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 F2 U2 F' 
92. 21.65 D R U R B' D' R' B' L2 D' R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 
93. 14.65 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R B2 R' U2 F2 U' L F' R F R B R F' D' 
94. 21.02 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 B' R2 D' U' R' D' B2 R' U2 F2 R 
95. 14.40 F L B R' B' L2 U R2 B2 L D2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F 
96. 18.88 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R D2 B' L R' B2 D2 U' R' 
97. 18.47 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 L' B' D U2 B2 U2 B R U' B R2 
98. 16.44 L2 D2 F2 L D2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 
99. 18.19 U L2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' L F' U L B' D' B2 D2 R D2 
100. 17.97 L' D L D' R' B' U F' L2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 21, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 17.25 OH average of 100
> 11.00 NL single
> 
> 
> ...



You simply improve too fast. 

Nice job!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2013)

3:17.69 5x5 solve!!!! Yau (not yau5). Edge pairing was smooth and didnt want to insert the pairs. Pretty nice cross edges. Everything else was average. My cousin kept bugging me so could've been a little faster.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 21, 2013)

I start a new job tomorrow, got some final practice in for sighted before all time for it disappears:

222: 0.96 single and 4.0x Ao5
333: 16.45 Ao5
666: 4:22.19 PB


----------



## already1329 (Jul 21, 2013)

3x3 PBs:

10.36 Mean of 3
10.64 Average of 5
11.42 Average of 12
12.46 Average of 50
12.57 Average of 100


----------



## Riley (Jul 22, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.01
1. 10.20 L2 B R2 F R' U L2 U' B' U2 R B2 R B2 D2 R' F2 R B2 R 
2. 8.76 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' D2 R' F' L2 B2 F' R' B' L' 
3. 8.79 U B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' L' B D2 L' D' F U' F' D2 R2 
4. 7.56 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D L2 D' L D B' D' L' F D2 B2 R2 
5. 9.57 F U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B D' F2 D' F2 L' B' D' B' F' 
6. 10.28 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B L2 B2 R2 F' R' U B' L' R B2 R2 U' B2 L' 
7. (11.91) U' L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L' U B F R' F' R D' U R' 
8. 8.39 L' U F U2 R B2 R' F B2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 
9. 9.55 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L F R F2 R' U2 L B2 R U' 
10. (7.11) B2 L2 U L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 F U F R U R U F D' R2 
11. 8.37 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D' F' R B' R' D2 U R' F U2 F' 
12. 8.63 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L B2 R' B' U2 B' U' F R2 D' 

Non-rolling too. Not a PB, but still very good. I failed to roll the 10.20 out; I got a 17.94. :fp

However, the last five solves make a 8.46 PB average of 5.  

In the average: really easy scrambles, nice LL's, no PLL/OLL skips, 2 sub 8's


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 22, 2013)

3rd 5x5 PB in 4 solves. 3:08.xx. Yau. I like normal versus yau5. 

Also 1.3x10^3 post.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 22, 2013)

lolwat

5.70 single with E perm. Thank god i didn't screw up that E perm like I usually do. X-cross skip lol.

5.70 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 L' R' B D' R' U2 B2 L2 F' U' L 

Cross on U
x2 F R2 
R (more like R3 from cross) U R' U y' R' U' R
U' R U R'
y U' R' U' R
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

44 moves = 7.72 tps


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> lolwat
> 
> 5.70 single with E perm. Thank god i didn't screw up that E perm like I usually do. X-cross skip lol.
> 
> ...



dat f2l lol


----------



## Iggy (Jul 22, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> lolwat
> 
> 5.70 single with E perm. Thank god i didn't screw up that E perm like I usually do. X-cross skip lol.
> 
> ...



Woah nice.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2013)

ORTEGA 2.88 avg12

2.56, 3.58, 3.00, 3.24, 3.65, 3.02, *(1.68), (6.04), 3.27, 2.03, 1.84*, 2.62

2.38 avg5 

UWRs?

EDIT: 2.80 avg12


----------



## David1994 (Jul 22, 2013)

Wut? ^^


----------



## kcl (Jul 22, 2013)

15.98 avg of 300 but the first 100 were 16.37.. I dropped a second off my average in 300 solves


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 22, 2013)

Second ever comp

3x3
r1 - 17s average with 15.xy single, happy
r2 - 19.xy average, fail
r3 - 20.0x average, ultimate mother of fails, had a corner twist, 2 PLL messups and a terrible lockup

OH 
r1 - 26s average with 22s single, happy
r2 - 29s average with 23s single, ultimate father of fails

2x2
r1 - 6.8 average, pretty good considering I didn't practice at all
r2 - 6.28 average with 4.xy single, happy

r3 (Finals) - Missed because had to leave early for train, didn't even ask the organizer to get my solves done earlier because I didn't think I would get selected for finals, ultimate brother of fails

Megaminx 
r1 - 3:43.xy average with 3:15 single, very happy, my PB single is official xD

Clock
r1 - 1:11 average with 51s single, very happy cause I didn't DNF and the solves were my first ever timed avg5 lol

Pyraminx
r1 - 31.27 average with 13s single, ultimate ancestor of fails, it was awesome touching the Pyraminx after a month :tu

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=229&cat=1&rnd=1


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 22, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> ORTEGA 2.88 avg12
> 
> 2.56, 3.58, 3.00, 3.24, 3.65, 3.02, *(1.68), (6.04), 3.27, 2.03, 1.84*, 2.62
> 
> ...



Not UWR, I've gotten 2.64 avg12 and 2.3x avg5.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Not UWR, I've gotten 2.64 avg12 and 2.3x avg5.



Ok I'll get back to it then. It's quite fun!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY Finally sub-30 feet single!

29.84 nl (OLLCP -> U-perm)

U' F' D R' B U2 B L F' D' R2 F R2 F U2 B2 R2 B U2

U z U z U' R' U R z
U' R U' R' U R' U' R 
y' U' R U' R' 
y U2 R U' R'
y' z R U' R U
z' R' U' R U x' R U' R' U x
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

alg.garron

56 etm / 29.84 = 1.88 etps


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2013)

PB NL single...my first ever sub-7 single wat
6.67 B2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 U B2 L2 U F D2 U' F U' R2 U2 F2 D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 22, 2013)

18.77 ZZ-porky avg100



Spoiler



18.24, 19.81, 17.76, 19.44, 20.93, 19.76, 15.86, 17.74, 18.23, 21.50, 16.93, 16.26, 19.22, 16.04, 18.43, 19.24, 15.99, 19.20, 19.15, 21.54, 18.73, 21.79, 17.13, 22.21, 19.02, 17.76, 24.82, 23.48, 19.19, 16.32, 18.89, 22.72, 15.09, 19.27, 17.86, 16.82, 17.98, 16.21, 20.33, 17.54, 18.79, 16.37, 26.24, 16.49, 21.58, 17.58, 15.19, 17.56, 18.68, 14.44, 22.32, 17.31, 18.72, 20.33, 17.25, 23.17, 23.32, 19.44, 19.28, 19.36, 28.48, 18.02, 21.56, 17.19, 19.21, 16.31, 16.08, 20.49, 15.60, 20.90, 20.99, 18.68, 20.05, 18.44, 22.71, 17.41, 17.12, 16.84, 18.74, 19.11, 18.16, 17.95, 17.09, 16.01, 15.41, 17.24, 17.57, 18.73, 19.68, 17.59, 16.76, 20.85, 19.15, 20.70, 17.04, 21.89, 18.37, 18.29, 17.97, 25.45


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2013)

tetris 40 lines in 1:22.00


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally done my (second annual) feet avg1000! Took me about 9 days. Slightly disappointed with the lack of major improvement, especially towards the end. I also didn't meet my goal of sub-40 avg12 :/ All PBs though.

best time: *29.84 *
best mo3: *35.78 *
best avg5: *37.10* 
best avg12: *40.33 * <-- Sub NAR single
best avg50: *44.28 *
best avg100: *44.75 *
best avg1000: *47.73 *



Spoiler: Times



52.90, 52.05, 48.51, 46.97, 58.76, 50.93, 1:01.57, 52.40, 52.97, 43.92, 47.61, 53.14, 49.03, 51.88, 55.70, 59.84, 50.83, 1:02.61, 43.80, 43.69, 48.42, 55.18, 50.77, 57.11, 46.24, 53.25, 55.87, 1:08.14, 45.51, 54.67, 1:02.49, 1:29.82, 56.35, 58.30, 39.17, 45.65, 44.23, 57.44, 41.04, 59.06, 41.52, 51.84, 52.29, 58.05, 46.84, 57.31, 51.16, 44.12, 41.94, 48.69, 52.31, 51.70, 51.91, 54.67, 48.54, 46.08, 49.14, 44.92, 40.61, 52.80, 35.75, 38.61, 56.47, 56.48, 58.34, 1:02.83, 1:07.76, 51.36, 54.95, 43.73, 48.13, 58.31, 44.39, 59.40, 1:05.33, 1:05.61, 58.28, 40.40, 54.56, 53.21, 40.25, 56.63, 50.36, 43.06, 55.31, 50.56, 47.93, 46.96, 55.00, 1:03.32, 50.48, 49.66, 55.02, 1:02.99, 55.51, 51.09, 54.31, 52.86, 56.50, 48.87, 53.29, 52.21, 52.51, 58.46, 46.88, 55.28, 51.84, 51.10, 1:02.55, 1:06.24, 51.79, 58.26, 1:03.75, 53.09, 43.54, 50.13, 54.84, 52.05, 50.00, 1:01.86, 52.11, 58.10, 56.49, 55.73, 57.48, 47.32, 53.84, 52.56, 40.45, 1:03.11, 53.15, 49.44, 54.90, 50.58, 48.29, 1:01.82, 58.10, 52.71, 47.66, 57.43, 1:01.83, 1:12.21, 45.99, 56.36, 57.94, 54.54, 1:12.09, 1:12.00, 1:03.20, 1:06.64, 1:16.76, 42.06, 1:12.44, 42.66, 51.00, 45.54, 45.15, 56.03, 44.30, 52.16, 46.78, 47.68, 34.12, 53.62, 54.18, 47.96, 49.72, 48.76, 56.48, 53.45, 48.66, 1:00.96, 1:01.46, 55.79, 43.02, 45.70, 56.84, 50.61, 51.16, 59.46, 51.36, 57.33, 53.31, 51.10, 53.83, 53.60, 41.99, 54.87, 41.44, 47.39, 52.30, 45.47, 30.30, 46.53, 51.44, 1:02.15, 47.40, 57.74, 52.16, 44.66, 1:00.52, 48.35, 42.93, 49.62, 47.96, 52.95, 48.64, 49.14, 52.80, 45.97, 51.11, 45.81, 42.12, 40.33, 46.87, 45.25, 52.21, 43.49, 59.22, 46.71, 33.98, 51.52, 54.56, 52.16, 49.67, 49.60, 47.08, 54.93, 56.95, 51.72, 52.53, 48.13, 58.67, 46.03, 39.03, 51.78, 40.42, 39.88, 38.87, 40.27, 52.93, 38.37, 59.50, 46.75, 45.66, 36.54, 47.95, 53.19, 53.14, 53.78, 46.21, 56.45, 52.05, 57.99, 48.26, 42.81, 43.14, 59.53, 49.58, 43.73, 50.38, 50.31, 44.62, 57.29, 51.07, 42.82, 39.10, 44.78, 49.09, 53.30, 49.00, 42.34, 42.01, 50.62, 49.29, 51.73, 58.71, 47.29, 46.27, 45.52, 46.80, 53.27, 46.50, 43.34, 41.26, 54.19, 43.63, 47.65, 54.66, 53.75, 51.49, 49.94, 56.27, 53.28, 49.93, 48.90, 49.54, 45.52, 56.96, 43.47, 1:04.99, 41.63, 50.15, 52.25, 49.58, 50.59, 58.00, 45.93, 49.55, 51.28, 37.36, 42.04, 46.20, 45.40, 55.54, 37.01, 45.38, 50.06, 44.54, 43.16, 48.72, 40.54, 55.79, 57.64, 50.45, 53.25, 52.55, 35.57, 51.10, 51.88, 42.53, 47.26, 45.38, 49.08, 1:08.40, 41.97, 45.41, 54.11, 42.18, 47.41, 47.41, 49.32, 56.45, 53.60, 44.21, 46.69, 41.82, 42.54, 41.97, 51.50, 42.43, 46.71, 50.73, 42.10, 48.65, 51.99, 42.27, 41.74, 53.27, 45.90, 47.12, 48.59, 51.23, 53.08, 45.04, 52.03, 53.25, 47.44, 45.59, 57.26, 35.74, 1:00.62, 54.80, 53.02, 40.96, 42.01, 33.92, 40.68, 49.91, 44.34, 53.04, 54.66, 43.42, 34.41, 40.37, 49.06, 48.71, 46.71, 42.77, 49.36, 40.87, 34.86, 48.51, 46.70, 55.73, 46.53, 51.35, 50.59, 48.90, 41.31, 50.01, 48.97, 47.07, 45.87, 38.11, 53.96, 48.58, 53.04, 40.86, 57.49, 47.75, 46.29, 42.36, 49.09, 54.21, 39.59, 44.48, 46.60, 45.91, 44.83, 47.12, 40.79, 40.39, 36.19, 39.84, 38.68, 42.55, 50.56, 40.62, 47.85, 56.74, 50.71, 41.33, 52.94, 55.94, 42.40, 56.22, 43.45, 42.43, 49.89, 59.03, 52.98, 43.62, 50.05, 42.23, 43.90, 45.06, 44.47, 53.25, 1:09.08, 39.84, 44.30, 50.86, 42.00, 38.10, 1:00.82, 41.82, 34.75, 52.76, 50.28, 47.74, 53.87, 47.24, 44.49, 44.02, 45.39, 49.94, 55.06, 45.57, 45.25, 57.75, 51.65, 42.07, 48.90, 53.66, 50.63, 45.95, 53.59, 35.95, 48.60, 48.14, 52.11, 49.71, 47.68, 45.72, 54.76, 45.70, 51.28, 53.28, 47.42, 43.50, 49.84, 39.87, 50.41, 55.92, 47.65, 47.07, 48.25, 55.92, 41.91, 50.05, 49.68, 52.10, 54.93, 41.02, 53.62, 43.67, 44.03, 53.69, 1:04.09, 43.50, 50.86, 54.81, 57.71, 45.07, 57.48, 50.82, 38.55, 33.87, 36.07, 37.40, 47.19, 51.58, 53.16, 47.49, 48.00, 47.18, 50.76, 46.87, 49.58, 46.49, 46.10, 44.63, 45.81, 51.31, 58.91, 41.81, 55.36, 53.68, 50.25, 1:00.97, 44.96, 50.80, 49.11, 49.89, 52.83, 54.16, 38.01, 50.34, 48.95, 32.75, 50.34, 46.36, 51.78, 42.60, 46.54, 47.87, 49.15, 50.02, 46.76, 48.24, 46.18, 45.49, 51.71, 46.14, 48.30, 40.54, 44.49, 38.67, 52.74, 51.16, 42.23, 1:00.16, 53.16, 52.78, 46.36, 48.77, 44.76, 48.84, 39.84, 38.45, 45.08, 51.20, 45.55, 49.98, 44.30, 54.15, 51.37, 40.86, 46.33, 37.80, 43.13, 47.91, 51.09, 52.94, 49.11, 43.32, 45.43, 47.64, 53.37, 44.62, 50.68, 46.64, 47.50, 49.51, 46.84, 53.28, 38.70, 47.72, 50.77, 48.18, 36.41, 39.68, 50.64, 43.13, 47.99, 42.12, 37.39, 50.99, 35.77, 52.16, 48.03, 40.51, 42.15, 44.55, 45.48, 39.62, 46.46, 47.92, 46.61, 52.81, 43.78, 46.88, 50.60, 53.21, 43.32, 51.60, 44.89, 40.78, 53.15, 41.25, 48.89, 43.13, 47.61, 48.81, 51.51, 51.88, 39.48, 38.97, 50.91, 43.14, 42.46, 46.38, 47.87, 45.97, 34.18, 45.03, 37.50, 56.47, 47.24, 45.16, 50.63, 39.28, 48.01, 48.80, 43.39, 38.57, 44.06, 49.31, 40.96, 41.65, 41.67, 37.86, 47.64, 46.38, 40.36, 45.58, 49.79, 44.81, 45.69, 50.38, 52.58, 45.15, 46.97, 42.76, 39.71, 52.73, 41.19, 40.95, 47.94, 48.02, 43.85, 49.76, 49.73, 36.82, 49.33, 50.83, 48.22, 54.15, 1:04.54, 49.59, 51.93, 49.74, 49.67, 35.62, 43.50, 46.25, 44.45, 38.61, 38.22, 40.64, 46.91, 38.41, 43.00, 34.29, 34.64, 40.11, 47.75, 42.99, 45.97, 34.58, 46.35, 44.97, 45.68, 37.16, 36.85, 51.53, 42.07, 36.08, 50.94, 48.28, 51.99, 50.23, 45.04, 41.43, 47.83, 44.07, 49.91, 44.87, 49.15, 47.07, 1:01.39, 47.51, 49.05, 47.34, 44.94, 43.95, 49.80, 40.55, 45.72, 49.36, 48.24, 34.77, 46.52, 49.92, 48.72, 43.69, 41.43, 45.09, 46.96, 41.24, 54.54, 46.06, 45.20, 46.08, 44.86, 47.42, 49.12, 49.91, 44.72, 45.93, 43.11, 46.70, 43.73, 49.76, 59.37, 45.46, 43.70, 44.52, 35.45, 41.93, 42.54, 44.05, 45.43, 45.16, 48.17, 40.34, 37.47, 39.55, 45.08, 49.04, 45.55, 44.61, 50.54, 44.34, 53.61, 49.47, 48.61, 51.55, 53.67, 44.24, 44.41, 39.93, 37.85, 50.71, 41.94, 43.44, 48.03, 43.77, 45.31, 40.90, 44.04, 43.93, 49.05, 39.32, 43.34, 40.12, 36.48, 49.64, 50.18, 50.25, 45.75, 43.14, 44.64, 49.64, 39.97, 38.25, 41.38, 48.17, 46.18, 48.16, 43.26, 45.50, 50.94, 40.86, 39.13, 51.99, 50.86, 43.06, 41.74, 43.87, 54.82, 41.78, 48.31, 43.07, 42.60, 44.23, 55.88, 44.73, 48.12, 45.31, 46.46, 53.29, 41.18, 49.60, 43.91, 36.62, 36.77, 34.93, 45.48, 37.91, 42.29, 48.71, 49.55, 48.32, 48.66, 42.79, 44.12, 35.40, 45.87, 42.51, 41.31, 40.05, 45.84, 48.24, 49.04, 41.91, 51.39, 38.71, 40.78, 43.72, 43.41, 55.30, 47.36, 55.65, 39.88, 46.11, 44.94, 46.80, 43.15, 44.02, 44.20, 46.86, 46.64, 51.16, 41.91, 42.03, 49.98, 43.26, 49.68, 49.00, 40.69, 49.91, 45.47, 47.32, 54.25, 43.02, 34.41, 47.59, 40.24, 38.23, 44.58, 45.64, 47.29, 49.91, 48.94, 53.14, 51.96, 40.18, 50.08, 47.60, 45.40, 49.02, 47.93, 57.14, 48.01, 44.82, 41.97, 46.47, 48.69, 48.66, 47.05, 43.04, 43.59, 42.45, 43.22, 42.31, 48.57, 41.31, 45.63, 53.94, 29.84, 42.18, 51.41, 42.63, 45.68, 49.66, 46.21, 43.25, 43.48, 34.84, 47.99, 52.71, 45.14, 40.51, 45.70, 39.90, 45.22, 39.12, 48.13, 47.03, 41.60, 54.69, 45.22, 52.86, 45.58, 50.58, 51.45, 45.28, 41.77, 42.63, 48.50, 46.92, 45.27, 43.10, 45.08, 38.18, 47.98, 43.72, 46.32, 49.49, 46.65, 53.75, 41.62, 41.02, 43.34, 37.70, 38.48, 47.62, 55.45, 48.44, 44.52, 43.33, 39.00, 42.06, 45.93, 41.49, 49.54, 45.04, 45.06, 42.79, 42.78


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2013)

2:12.74, 2:08.33, 2:14.06 = 2:11.71 mo3

The 2:08 had OLL parity


----------



## KCuber (Jul 23, 2013)

Smashed my 7x7 PB's

number of times: 27/27
best time: 3:04.69 PB
worst time: 3:57.48

current mo3: 3:40.47 (σ = 11.72)
_best mo3: 3:24.26 (σ = 4.33)_ PB

current avg5: 3:42.90 (σ = 2.14)
best avg5: 3:24.26 (σ = 4.33) PB

current avg12: 3:36.57 (σ = 6.45)
*best avg12: 3:29.95 (σ = 6.82) * PB

current avg25: 3:34.88 (σ = 9.12)
best avg25: 3:34.21 (σ = 8.28) PB

session avg: 3:35.66 (σ = 9.24)
session mean: 3:35.15

3:49.76, 3:37.92, 3:04.69, 3:41.05, 3:40.23, 3:24.94, 3:26.36, 3:45.58, 3:52.02, 3:57.48,* 3:28.92, 3:23.51, 3:20.35, 3:42.48, 3:14.67, 3:33.33, 3:29.59, 3:45.58, 3:35.64, 3:31.79, 3:21.40, 3:32.49*, 3:42.70, 3:45.14, 3:28.56, 3:40.87, 3:51.98

Before this I only had 3 sub-3:30s 

Splits for 3:04 were: 
1:35
1:12
0:17


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 23, 2013)

What on earth???

6.63, 6.62, 7.22, 7.67, 7.22 = 7.02 AO5



Spoiler



D' B D B' U' D' F2 U2 D R' D' R2 L' U L2 R' D' R' F D2 L U' L R2 D2 

Xcross: x2 y' U' R' F D' R' y R' U' R'
F2L 1: y' L' U L U R U R'
F2L 2: y2 U2 R' F R F' R' U' R
F2L 4: y' R' U' R
OLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F'
PLL: U
43/6.63 = 6.48

L2 U2 F2 U D' L2 U' D L2 U' B D2 U L B2 D' F2 D' U2 F' U' F2 D' F' R' 

Cross: z2 y' D R' D R' L2
F2L 1: L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L 2: U R' U R2 U R'
F2L 3: U L U2 L' U' L U L'
F2L 4: y2 U2 L' U L y' U R U' R'
OLL: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
54/6.62 = 8.15 TPS

D' R D' L U B' D U2 B2 D' U2 L F2 L U' B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R U' R L2 F2 

Cross: x2 y' R' F' D L F D' L
F2L 1: U y L' U' L U' y L U L'
F2L2: U2 L' U L R' U R 
F2L 3: y' R' U2 R
F2L 4: U' R U' R' M' U R U' r'
COLL: U2 R U R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L
PLL: U2
45/7.22 = 6.23 TPS

D' R' F D' F2 U2 B L' R2 D L U' F U2 R2 F2 B L2 D B R U' B' D R2 

Cross: x2 B R D R' D'
F2L 1: U L U' L' U y' R U' R'
F2L 2: U y' L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L 3: R U R' U L U L' 
F2L 4: U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U r U R' U' L' U R U' x'
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
62/7.67 = 8.08 TPS

L' D' B' L2 F' L2 B2 F D' R2 B R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' D' L' R D F2

XCross: z2 U' F R' L' B' U' r U2 r'
F2L 2: U2 R U' R' U R' U' R
F2L 3: U' R U R' U L U L'
F2L 4: U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

54/7.22 = 8.03 TPS


----------



## Riley (Jul 23, 2013)

5x5: 1:17.59 single, 1:31.96 avg5, 1:33.97 avg12, 1:37.88 avg50, 1:39.67 avg100

All PB's.

9.96 3x3 avg50, also a PB.


----------



## mande (Jul 23, 2013)

sub 20 OH single official lol...my first OH sub 20 ever


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 23, 2013)

i did this all on camera which is awesome for me seeing as i usually suck on camera. 

16.0x ao20 (could have gotten it sub 16 but i stopped at 20 solves) 
15.6x ao12
15.1x ao5
11.3x single


----------



## tx789 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rubik's clock
23/07/2013 2:21:08 PM - 3:39:14 PM

Mean: 21.95
Average: 21.78
Best time: 14.34
Median: 20.62
Worst time: 37.77
Standard deviation: 4.82

Best average of 5: 18.62
9-13 - 19.22 19.38 17.27 (14.34) (21.15)

Best average of 12: 19.77
1-12 - 18.12 17.16 20.70 22.54 (28.15) 20.79 18.85 23.69 19.22 19.38 17.27 (14.34)


Spoiler



1. 18.12 UUdd u=3,d=0 dUdU u=1,d=3 ddUU u=1,d=6 UdUd u=1,d=3 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=5 dddd d=3 UUdd
2. 17.16 UUdd u=-3,d=6 dUdU u=3,d=1 ddUU u=0,d=-3 UdUd u=0,d=6 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=4 Uddd
3. 20.70 UUdd u=-1,d=-1 dUdU u=-4,d=1 ddUU u=-1,d=0 UdUd u=5,d=-2 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-2 UUUU
4. 22.54 UUdd u=3,d=-1 dUdU u=-4,d=-2 ddUU u=-3,d=-4 UdUd u=1,d=-3 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=1 dddd d=-1 dddd
5. 28.15 UUdd u=3,d=2 dUdU u=1,d=-5 ddUU u=2,d=5 UdUd u=-2,d=-1 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-1 UUdU
6. 20.79 UUdd u=2,d=-3 dUdU u=-1,d=-5 ddUU u=4,d=-4 UdUd u=3,d=-2 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-4 UddU
7. 18.85 UUdd u=5,d=-1 dUdU u=3,d=5 ddUU u=-2,d=-2 UdUd u=4,d=4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=1 dddd d=5 dUdd
8. 23.69 UUdd u=3,d=2 dUdU u=-5,d=4 ddUU u=3,d=-3 UdUd u=1,d=2 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-5 UdUd
9. 19.22 UUdd u=6,d=-4 dUdU u=3,d=1 ddUU u=-3,d=0 UdUd u=-3,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=5 dddd d=6 UUdU
10. 19.38 UUdd u=5,d=1 dUdU u=2,d=2 ddUU u=-4,d=0 UdUd u=-2,d=0 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=5 dUdd
11. 17.27 UUdd u=-1,d=5 dUdU u=0,d=-5 ddUU u=6,d=-1 UdUd u=0,d=3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=3 dddd d=6 dddU
12. 14.34 UUdd u=3,d=5 dUdU u=-5,d=-3 ddUU u=1,d=-5 UdUd u=-1,d=-2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-5 UUUd
13. 21.15 UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=4,d=-4 ddUU u=-2,d=5 UdUd u=4,d=-2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-4 UUdd
14. 29.30 UUdd u=6,d=3 dUdU u=3,d=-3 ddUU u=-5,d=3 UdUd u=5,d=2 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=1 dUUU
15. 33.61 UUdd u=1,d=6 dUdU u=6,d=-5 ddUU u=1,d=-3 UdUd u=-5,d=3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=0 UUdU
16. 17.04 UUdd u=1,d=0 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=1,d=5 UdUd u=-2,d=2 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-1 UdUU
17. 24.80 UUdd u=2,d=-5 dUdU u=-4,d=2 ddUU u=-4,d=4 UdUd u=-5,d=4 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-2 UUUU
18. 20.24 UUdd u=-2,d=1 dUdU u=-3,d=1 ddUU u=-3,d=5 UdUd u=6,d=-3 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-1 UddU
19. 19.87 UUdd u=-1,d=-1 dUdU u=0,d=3 ddUU u=-1,d=-4 UdUd u=3,d=2 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=1 dddd d=-1 dUdd
20. 21.93 UUdd u=2,d=2 dUdU u=-5,d=3 ddUU u=3,d=-4 UdUd u=6,d=3 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=6 dddd d=1 UUUU
21. 19.95 UUdd u=-3,d=6 dUdU u=3,d=6 ddUU u=4,d=5 UdUd u=-2,d=6 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-5 UdUU
22. 22.44 UUdd u=1,d=-3 dUdU u=1,d=0 ddUU u=-5,d=5 UdUd u=3,d=-2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-3 UdUU
23. 20.07 UUdd u=-1,d=2 dUdU u=-1,d=-1 ddUU u=2,d=5 UdUd u=6,d=6 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=2 dddd d=0 ddUU
24. 15.81 UUdd u=-3,d=2 dUdU u=5,d=2 ddUU u=6,d=1 UdUd u=1,d=5 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-2 UUdd
25. 22.57 UUdd u=3,d=1 dUdU u=-4,d=6 ddUU u=-5,d=6 UdUd u=3,d=-3 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=2 dUUU
26. 20.54 UUdd u=3,d=6 dUdU u=-3,d=-3 ddUU u=4,d=-3 UdUd u=-4,d=-3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=5 dddd d=0 dddd
27. 17.59 UUdd u=-5,d=-5 dUdU u=-4,d=-3 ddUU u=0,d=2 UdUd u=3,d=0 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=3 dUUU
28. 22.67 UUdd u=1,d=2 dUdU u=-5,d=-5 ddUU u=-4,d=5 UdUd u=2,d=-1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=1 dddd d=4 ddUd
29. 17.39 UUdd u=4,d=-3 dUdU u=0,d=-2 ddUU u=-2,d=-1 UdUd u=5,d=4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=3 UUUd
30. 30.40 UUdd u=3,d=5 dUdU u=-3,d=-1 ddUU u=-2,d=5 UdUd u=5,d=3 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=-2 UUUd
31. 24.27 UUdd u=3,d=-3 dUdU u=-5,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=-5 UdUd u=3,d=6 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=1 dddd d=-2 UUUU
32. 19.71 UUdd u=6,d=-1 dUdU u=-4,d=-5 ddUU u=-2,d=-5 UdUd u=-2,d=-2 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=4 dddd d=3 ddUd
33. 19.36 UUdd u=3,d=0 dUdU u=5,d=-2 ddUU u=-3,d=-1 UdUd u=5,d=-1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-3 ddUU
34. 37.77 UUdd u=-3,d=2 dUdU u=3,d=3 ddUU u=5,d=-4 UdUd u=4,d=-4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=1 UUdU
35. 20.53 UUdd u=-2,d=-3 dUdU u=6,d=3 ddUU u=6,d=6 UdUd u=-2,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-2 dddU
36. 24.26 UUdd u=-2,d=-2 dUdU u=-5,d=6 ddUU u=5,d=1 UdUd u=6,d=3 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-2 UddU
37. 20.20 UUdd u=5,d=-3 dUdU u=2,d=4 ddUU u=5,d=-1 UdUd u=2,d=2 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=0 dddd d=5 ddUd
38. 28.27 UUdd u=-4,d=-1 dUdU u=-1,d=0 ddUU u=-4,d=6 UdUd u=-2,d=-2 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=5 dddd d=0 UdUd
39. 14.48 UUdd u=-4,d=0 dUdU u=-4,d=3 ddUU u=6,d=1 UdUd u=1,d=-3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-4 dUUU
40. 27.64 UUdd u=-3,d=5 dUdU u=2,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=-5 UdUd u=2,d=-4 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-4 UUdU
41. 23.13 UUdd u=2,d=-3 dUdU u=1,d=1 ddUU u=-1,d=3 UdUd u=6,d=-5 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-1 UUUU
42. 15.73 UUdd u=2,d=6 dUdU u=-4,d=-5 ddUU u=1,d=0 UdUd u=1,d=-1 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-5 UdUd
43. 19.44 UUdd u=-3,d=-2 dUdU u=4,d=2 ddUU u=-1,d=3 UdUd u=3,d=-2 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=1 dddd d=6 dddU
44. 20.23 UUdd u=6,d=-1 dUdU u=3,d=3 ddUU u=3,d=2 UdUd u=1,d=-3 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-1 dUUU
45. 32.36 UUdd u=1,d=2 dUdU u=3,d=4 ddUU u=4,d=6 UdUd u=3,d=3 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-5 UUUd
46. 21.28 UUdd u=4,d=-4 dUdU u=-2,d=0 ddUU u=-4,d=1 UdUd u=-2,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-3 dUUd
47. 23.49 UUdd u=4,d=-2 dUdU u=0,d=-4 ddUU u=-3,d=6 UdUd u=4,d=3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=3 dddd d=2 UddU
48. 25.73 UUdd u=4,d=3 dUdU u=3,d=-4 ddUU u=4,d=3 UdUd u=0,d=-3 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-5 dddd
49. 22.46 UUdd u=6,d=-1 dUdU u=-5,d=4 ddUU u=-2,d=-3 UdUd u=4,d=4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=0 dddd d=4 UUdd
50. 19.56 UUdd u=-1,d=1 dUdU u=3,d=0 ddUU u=-5,d=-4 UdUd u=3,d=-4 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=4 dddd d=4 UUdU






2x2x2 cube
23/07/2013 3:41:56 PM - 4:06:57 PM

Mean: 5.88
Average: 5.86
Best time: 1.69
Median: 5.65
Worst time: 11.89
Standard deviation: 1.80

Best average of 5: 4.02
53-57 - 4.33 3.68 (3.46) (6.44) 4.05

Best average of 12: 4.64
53-64 - 4.33 3.68 (3.46) 6.44 4.05 (7.25) 5.35 4.51 3.72 4.76 6.00 3.53


Spoiler



1. 4.60 F' U2 R U2 F' U' R F2 U'
2. 6.71 R' F2 R2 U' F' U2 F R' F U'
3. 5.41 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R F'
4. 1.69 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U
5. 3.90 F R' U F2 U' R U' R'
6. 5.58 R2 U2 R' F2 R F' R U' R2
7. 10.26 R2 U F2 U' F' U2 R F' R2
8. 9.76 R2 U2 R F2 U' F R F'
9. 3.79 R F2 U R' F' R' F' U R2
10. 3.01 U R U' R' F R2 F' U2 F
11. 6.64 U R2 U' F U' R' U' R U'
12. 8.24 R2 F R2 U F U2 F' U' R2
13. 4.23 R' U F2 R2 U F' U F2 R2
14. 5.51 R' U F' U R2 U' F2 U F2
15. 8.69 R' U R2 F' U2 F U' F2 R2
16. 4.93 F2 R' F2 R U' R2 F2 U2 R'
17. 4.87 F2 R' U2 F R U2 R U' R'
18. 5.35 F' U2 F R2 F' U F' U2 R
19. 5.41 U' F2 R U2 R U' R F' U'
20. 4.02 R' U F' U2 F U' R U2
21. 4.51 F R' F2 R' F' U2 F U' F2
22. 4.38 U2 F U R' U F' R F2 R2
23. 5.75 F U2 F2 R2 F' U F R' U
24. 6.57 R' F' R' U R2 F R' F2 R2
25. 5.06 R F2 U' R2 F' U F U R2 U2
26. 5.64 U2 F R2 U' F2 U' F U' R2
27. 5.62 R U' R' U R2 F' U' R
28. 5.14 F' U' F U' R U R F' R' U2
29. 5.62 R' U' R U' F' R U F'
30. 5.56 U' F' R2 U R F
31. 6.78 R' F U' F U2 R2 F U F'
32. 5.66 U' F U2 F U2 F R' F' R'
33. 6.63 R2 F' R F2 U R2 U2
34. 5.20 U R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R'
35. 6.59 F U R U' R2 U F' R U
36. 8.39 R U2 F' R U' F U' F' U
37. 5.90 R2 U2 F U' F2 U' R' F R
38. 6.65 F2 U F R' U2 F2 U' F
39. 5.56 R U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R
40. 5.70 U F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R
41. 3.70 F' R U F' R2 U2 R' U F'
42. 4.35 F2 U2 F' R U R U2 F' R'
43. 5.67 R' F' R F' U' R F' R2 F2
44. 8.19 R' F2 R' U F2 U' F U F2
45. 3.99 F' U F' R2 F U' R
46. 7.07 R' F' U2 F U2 R' U R U'
47. 10.34 U2 F2 U F2 R' F R U2 R
48. 7.17 U R' U2 F' R F R2 F
49. 8.53 F U R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F'
50. 7.93 U' F2 U' F R2 F' U R U
51. 8.75 F2 R' U R2 U' F' R U'
52. 4.59 U R F2 R' U' R2 F' U'
53. 4.33 U F2 U R F2 R2 U' F'
54. 3.68 F' R F' U R' U R2 U2
55. 3.46 R2 F R' F2 U F2 U2 F' U2
56. 6.44 F U R' F2 U F' U R U'
57. 4.05 U' F' R2 U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
58. 7.25 F2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U F U2
59. 5.35 F R2 F' U2 F' R U2 R F' U'
60. 4.51 U' R U R2 F' U R' F R
61. 3.72 F' R2 U R' F R' F
62. 4.76 U' R2 U F' R2 U F U F2
63. 6.00 F R2 F U2 F R2 U' F2 U
64. 3.53 R2 F R2 F' U2 R U' F2
65. 6.78 F R U' F R2 F U2 R' F
66. 6.15 F R' U' F2 U F' U2 F R2 U'
67. 6.05 F U2 R F' U2 F R2 U' R U'
68. 6.78 R' U' F2 R U' F R' U R2
69. 5.89 U R' F2 U R' U' R' F2 R2
70. 5.33 R U' F' U' R F2 R U2 R'
71. 6.70 U F U' F R' F U' F2
72. 7.52 R' U' F2 R F' R' U R' F'
73. 4.83 R' F2 R' F2 U' F
74. 5.99 R' F2 R U F' R U' F
75. 4.20 F2 U2 R' F' R' U F' U F2 U2
76. 4.53 F' R U2 F2 R2
77. 6.71 R' U R F' R F' R' F
78. 6.30 U2 F R' F' U R' F U' F2
79. 9.39 U2 F2 U R F' U R2 U' R
80. 8.79 U' R F2 R F U2 R' F2 U'
81. 6.20 R F U' F' R2 F R' U2
82. 5.86 F U R2 U R' U R' U2 R U'
83. 5.29 F' U R' F2 R F R' F U2
84. 9.01 F2 R' F R' F' R U' F' U2
85. 7.13 U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 R F2 R' U2
86. 3.56 U' F R2 F' R2 U F' R2
87. 3.87 F' U R2 U' R' U R2 F
88. 3.47 R2 U' R' F2 U F' R2 U F2 U'
89. 7.12 R U2 R F' U' R2 F2 R'
90. 5.52 U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 F U' F2
91. 8.45 R F' U2 F R2 F R U'
92. 6.07 R' F2 R2 U R' F R' F
93. 6.44 R' F' U2 F R2 U F' R2 U'
94. 2.84 F2 U' F U F' R U2 F' U2
95. 6.11 R2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U
96. 11.89 F2 U R U2 R U' R F2 U'
97. 6.92 U' F2 R U' F U2 R' U R2 U2
98. 4.05 U' F R2 U' F' U' F R' F2 U'
99. 4.52 U2 F U F2 U' R2 F R2
100. 4.39 F2 U' R2 U F R2 U R U2


2x2 mean of 100 took 25:17.85


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> What on earth???
> 
> 6.63, 6.62, 7.22, 7.67, 7.22 = 7.02 AO5
> 
> ...



!!!

2-4 avg5 59.18


----------



## Emily Wang (Jul 23, 2013)

2:58.19 7x7 Solve. First sub-3


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> tetris 40 lines in 1:22.00



1:15.70


----------



## Jakube (Jul 23, 2013)

3x3x7: 

single: 59.82
avg: (59.82), 1:24.54, 1:11.69, 1:20.23, (1:29.27) = 1:18.82

The sub 1 was pretty lucky. Last layer required only 1 A-perm and 1 commutator.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> What on earth???
> 
> 6.63, 6.62, 7.22, 7.67, 7.22 = 7.02 AO5
> 
> ...



WTF Chris


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> What on earth???
> 
> 6.63, 6.62, 7.22, 7.67, 7.22 = 7.02 AO5
> 
> ...



O________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________o



Spoiler



O_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________o


Spoiler



O_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________o


Spoiler



O________________________________________________________________________________o


Spoiler



O_____________________________________________________o


Spoiler



O________________________o


Spoiler



Just insane man. I hope you win.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> What on earth???
> 
> 6.63, 6.62, 7.22, 7.67, 7.22 = 7.02 AO5
> 
> ...



not even sub uwr avg100

notbad though


----------



## qqwref (Jul 23, 2013)

12.00 OH, not sure if lucky

scramble: F2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L' R2 B U2 B2 U' L2 R2



Spoiler



xxcross: y' U R y' R U2 R' x2 y' R U R' u U' R U' R'
F2L3: y R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L4: U R' U' R U' R' U' R
OLL: U r' U2 R U R' U r
PLL: U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2013)

4:23.26, 4:14.63, 4:17.35 = *4:18.41 PB mo3*


----------



## Ollie (Jul 23, 2013)

5x5x5 2:03.44 PB, forced PLL skip  Cube is now tensioned perfectly and lubed pretty well too, it absolutely fliiiies. gogogo sub-2 (and sub-3 BLD executions)


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 23, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> 2:58.19 7x7 Solve. First sub-3



Great!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 4:23.26, 4:14.63, 4:17.35 = *4:18.41 PB mo3*



wot even't


----------



## Username (Jul 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wot even't



7x7 probably


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 23, 2013)

3 sub-16s in an average of 50 today, when I've only had 3 sub-16s ever before this. Nothing else particularly special about the average though.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 24, 2013)

25.03 single
28.51 ao5
29.67 ao12
Roux is fun. 
Splits were: 7.98-8.63-4.81-8.26
Which step should use most work?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Square-1 Average of 12: 12.88

I finally hit a sub-13 avg12.

15. 12.47 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (2,-4) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (4,3) / (-2,0)
16. 10.66 (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-5,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0)
17. 10.86 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (-3,-4)
18. 14.16 (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-2,0)
19. 12.07 (3,-1) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2)
20. 12.59 (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,-2)
21. 13.13 (1,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,0) /
22. 13.51 (1,3) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
23. 19.41 (1,0) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-5,0)
24. 10.75 (3,2) / (1,-5) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,-4) / (-1,0) / (-2,0)
25. 18.55 (1,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
26. 10.07 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) /


----------



## Julian (Jul 24, 2013)

4x4
50.79 ao100
46.62 ao12
42.95 ao5


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 24, 2013)

16.83 Ao12 

First sub-17 Ao12 after switching to color neutral...


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 25.03 single
> 28.51 ao5
> 29.67 ao12
> Roux is fun.
> ...



I'd be tempted to say first block, because it's an inspection heavy step so you'd expect a fairly quick execution... Am roux n00b though so I may be wrong 

Also, 19.06 Ao100. Smashed my previous record by nearly a second. Improvement at last?


----------



## tx789 (Jul 24, 2013)

2x2x2 cube
24/07/2013 11:18:28 PM - 12:22:18 AM

Mean: 6.05
Average: 6.02
Best time: 2.26
Median: 5.88
Worst time: 17.43
Standard deviation: 1.86

Best average of 5: 3.90
151-155 - 3.65 (3.35) 4.19 (4.59) 3.86

Best average of 12: 4.39
151-162 - 3.65 (3.35) 4.19 4.59 3.86 3.94 4.11 (7.39) 5.55 6.03 3.82 4.19


Spoiler



1. 5.60 U2 F' U2 R F' U' R U2 R2
2. 5.53 R' F2 R U R2 F R2 F'
3. 13.05 R2 F2 R U R' U2 R F2
4. 6.53 U' F2 R2 F R F2 R F2 R' U'
5. 3.08 F R2 F R U' R2 F2
6. 7.23 R' F U' R' U' F U2 R' F' U2
7. 5.99 U' R' U F2 R' F' U' R2 U
8. 5.51 U' R U F' R U' R F'
9. 5.69 U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U F U2
10. 6.06 F R' U2 R' U' F U' R
11. 5.25 F2 U' F U2 F' R U2 R2
12. 7.23 F U R2 U F R' U2 R
13. 5.47 F U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U' R
14. 5.57 R' F' U F2 R' U' F2 R2
15. 9.40 R' U2 R U2 F' R' F U2 F U'
16. 6.25 U R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R U'
17. 4.39 F' U' R F U' F R' U2 R' U2
18. 5.57 F U2 F R F2 R' F2 R F'
19. 3.10 R2 U F2 U F' R U2
20. 3.89 F R U' R2 U F2 U F R' U'
21. 6.02 F2 U' R' F' R' F2 U2
22. 5.54 R F2 U' R U2 R' F' R2
23. 6.12 U R2 F' U F' U2 F'
24. 6.58 R' F2 R' F U2 R' F R
25. 3.31 U R2 F2 U' F' R U2 F'
26. 5.67 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2
27. 6.69 R U' R' U R' F2 R F R2 U'
28. 6.08 U' F' U R F' U2 F U R2 U'
29. 6.89 F2 U' F R F2 U2 F' R
30. 6.80 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U' R U2 R'
31. 4.49 F' R F' U' F2 R U' R U'
32. 6.16 R2 F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' R2 U
33. 6.88 R' F R F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U2
34. 7.82 R2 F U2 F U' F2 U' R' U
35. 8.41 R' U2 F' R F U' R U2 R U'
36. 7.25 R U' R U2 F2 R' F R F U2
37. 7.69 R' U R' F' R F2 R U' R2
38. 4.97 R' F2 U F U' F R' F2 U
39. 9.92 R' U' R' F2 U2 R F' U' R
40. 5.17 R U' R U2 R' F2 U'
41. 5.87 R U R' U R F R2 U'
42. 5.50 F' R2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R'
43. 6.03 U2 F' U R' U F' U2 R
44. 7.69 F2 U R2 F' R' F' U' R
45. 2.99 F2 U F U' F2 R2
46. 4.22 U R U' F2 R2 U' R F' R2 U
47. 8.08 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U F2 U
48. 5.79 U R F2 U' F U F R2 U
49. 5.68 F2 R F' U' F' U R2 U' F
50. 6.40 U' R2 U F2 U2 R' U' F2 R
51. 6.39 R2 U F' R2 U R' U R2 F2 U2
52. 5.17 F' R2 U F' R' U R F' U'
53. 7.01 F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
54. 7.06 F2 U' F R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
55. 7.89 U2 R F2 R F' U F2 U2 R
56. 5.44 U' F' R U2 R F' R U2 R
57. 5.88 R2 F' U' F' U' R' F2 U
58. 7.05 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 F' U' R2 U2
59. 5.38 F' U2 R U2 R' U F R2 F2
60. 5.52 R F2 R' U F' R F' R2
61. 4.72 F2 R' U R' U R2 U F2
62. 8.92 U2 F R' U2 R' U' R' F' U2
63. 7.01 R2 F' R F' U F' U F' U'
64. 6.45 U' R2 F' R U2 F R2 F2 U
65. 4.99 F U R U2 R U' F U' R'
66. 6.90 R' U' R' F' U2 R' U2 R' U2
67. 7.50 U R U2 R U2 F' R' F R'
68. 4.19 R2 F2 R U' F R'
69. 3.30 F' R' U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F'
70. 4.48 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F U' R2
71. 7.89 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R
72. 6.94 R F' R2 U F2 U F R2 U2
73. 5.85 U F R F R' U2 R' U2 F'
74. 3.49 F U2 F R' U' R' U F2
75. 6.69 F2 R' U F' R' F' R F2 U'
76. 5.77 R' U F' R U F2 R' U R2 U'
77. 5.84 F R U2 F2 R F' R2 U2 F' U'
78. 5.72 U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R' F
79. 4.44 F' R F' U R' U2 F2 R2 F'
80. 4.78 F' U R2 F' U' R F2 R2 U2
81. 5.87 F R U' R F2 R2 U F' U'
82. 5.25 R' F2 U' F U F' R F' U2
83. 8.46 U F' U' R F2 U' F' R U
84. 2.43 U' R' F R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2
85. 8.70 U R2 F' R' F' U' R U2 F' U'
86. 4.16 U2 R U F2 R F R U2
87. 9.11 U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U
88. 9.90 F' R U F2 U F' U R' F2
89. 4.37 F2 U' R F2 U' R2 U' R'
90. 5.16 U2 R F' U R U' R U' F2 U2
91. 4.82 U F2 R' F U R2 U'
92. 7.21 R U' R F2 R' U' R U' R'
93. 10.62 R2 F U2 R' F R' U
94. 7.13 F' R' F2 U F2 U F2 U' R'
95. 6.70 F2 U F' R2 F' R U F
96. 6.56 U' F U F' R F' U' F2 U'
97. 7.11 R' F2 R2 U' R' U' F
98. 8.74 U2 F2 R U' F R' F U2 R2 U'
99. 6.50 F2 U2 F' U' R F' R F2
100. 4.69 U' R' U' F U R' U R2 U2
101. 5.71 U' R U2 R' F U' R2 F U'
102. 7.22 F R2 U2 F R' F' U F2 U
103. 3.49 R' U2 R F' U R' U2 R F'
104. 5.07 U F U2 R2 U' R F U' R'
105. 5.59 R F' R2 F' R U' F' U F2 U'
106. 5.38 R2 F' U R F2 R2 F' R' U2
107. 5.16 R' U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F'
108. 6.59 U R U2 F' R' U R2 U R'
109. 7.76 R2 F' R F' U2 R U F R'
110. 6.23 F R' U' R2 U' R U F2 U
111. 6.68 R2 F' U' F' U2 R2 F R' U'
112. 6.16 U2 F2 R U2 R' U R2 F'
113. 6.54 U2 R2 U' R U R2 F' R
114. 4.63 U' R F' U' R' U2 F U R2
115. 5.74 U F U' F2 U R U2 R U
116. 9.03 F2 U F' R2 U' F U' R'
117. 4.27 U' R' U' R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
118. 6.01 U2 F2 U' F' R' F R U' R2
119. 6.01 R U2 R' U' R2 F U' R2
120. 6.25 F R' U R2 F2 R' F' U R
121. 7.34 F' R2 F' U' F2 R' F U2
122. 6.41 U2 F U' F U' R' F' R2
123. 7.51 R2 F2 U' F U' F' U R2 F2
124. 2.64 U' R2 F2 U' R' U F2 R2 U'
125. 5.57 R' U' R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' R' U'
126. 7.00 F2 R F2 R' U2 F' U2
127. 7.23 U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' U R2 U'
128. 6.50 U' R' U2 F' U R2 U2 F2
129. 4.23 R' U' F R' U F R2 U' R'
130. 3.89 F' U2 R' F R' U R2 U F2
131. 5.80 U R' F R F2 U2 R U' F U'
132. 5.88 R2 U2 R U' R U F' U R2 U
133. 12.33 F2 U R' F2 R2 F' U' R F2
134. 6.27 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U' R' F
135. 4.78 F2 R F' U R U' F U R
136. 6.76 R U2 F U2 F' R2 F'
137. 3.20 U R2 F' R U' R' F2 R U'
138. 6.47 F2 R' U2 R' F U R U
139. 17.43 U F' R2 U' F U2 F R2 U'
140. 5.12 R U R' U2 R U2 F'
141. 4.64 U2 R2 F' U R F' R2 U2 F'
142. 3.63 R2 F' U' R2 U2 F U' F'
143. 7.47 U R' F2 R U' F U' F R' U
144. 11.88 F2 U2 F R2 F R' F' R'
145. 5.24 F' U' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R
146. 4.86 F' R F2 R F' R F' U2
147. 6.57 U' R2 U' R' U' F2 R F2 R' U'
148. 6.83 U R2 F2 U F' U' R' U'
149. 6.21 R F U F R' U2 F R' F2
150. 6.03 R2 F' U R F' U' R F'
151. 3.65 R' F2 R U R2 F' U' F R'
152. 3.35 R2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' U R'
153. 4.19 R2 U F' U2 F R2
154. 4.59 F' R' F2 R' F2 U R U2 R2
155. 3.86 U2 R' F' U R' F U R U2
156. 3.94 F U' F2 U R' U' R U2
157. 4.11 U F2 U F U2 R' U R' U2
158. 7.39 F2 R2 U F' U F U F2
159. 5.55 R2 F' R F' R2 U2 F R'
160. 6.03 R' U2 R F' R2 U R F2 R2 U2
161. 3.82 U' R U' F U' R' U R U2
162. 4.19 R' U' R' U2 F U' R F' R U2
163. 4.60 F2 U F' U' F R2 F R'
164. 5.82 U R2 U' F' U R2 F' U R'
165. 4.72 U R' F2 U R' U F' R U2
166. 5.12 R2 F2 U2 F R U2 F' R' U'
167. 5.71 F R' U2 R2 F U' F'
168. 5.58 F' U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U' F2 U'
169. 4.54 U' F' R' U2 F U' R2 F2 U
170. 6.05 R' F U R2 F2 U2 F' U R U2
171. 6.22 F R' U F' R' F R' F' R
172. 6.71 F R' U F2 U2 F' U F2 U2
173. 7.45 R F R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U'
174. 4.08 F R2 F U' F R' U' F'
175. 8.33 F R F' U2 R2 U' R F
176. 3.74 U' R' F' U2 R F2 R F2 R2
177. 6.21 F' R2 F R2 U R' U' F' U
178. 5.11 F' R U R2 F' R2 F R F2 U'
179. 8.12 U F R' F2 U2 R F' U2 R' U'
180. 6.11 F2 R U' R U' F' R' U
181. 6.13 F2 R2 F' R' F U' R2 U'
182. 5.10 F' R' U F2 R' U' R' U R2
183. 3.27 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F R'
184. 3.86 U' F2 U' R' U R U' R U2
185. 5.49 U2 R2 U F' U F2 R' F U2
186. 5.15 U R2 F U R2 F2 U R2
187. 4.06 F2 R F R2 F2 U2 R' U R U'
188. 4.12 F R F2 R F R2 F U
189. 4.38 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U'
190. 5.49 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U F
191. 5.96 U2 F2 U' R' U F' U2 F'
192. 6.55 F' U R F' U2 F2 U' F' R2
193. 5.21 U' R U2 F R2 F2 R'
194. 4.23 R U' F' R' U R' F2 R2 U'
195. 6.34 R2 F U' F2 R U' F2 U2 R
196. 10.02 R2 F' U' R U' R U' R U2
197. 2.61 U F2 R2 F' R' F2 R'
198. 6.47 R2 F' R' U F2 U' R U R' U2
199. 6.48 F' U' R2 U' F' U F2 R
200. 7.87 F' R2 U2 F' R' F U' R2 U'
201. 2.68 R U R' U2 R2 F R' U R F'
202. 4.05 R' U' F R' U R' U R
203. 5.27 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
204. 5.31 R F U R2 F' R U' R U R'
205. 6.60 F U2 F R' F U2 F R U
206. 5.36 R' U R U' R2 F' R U2 F'
207. 5.72 U2 R2 U F' U F' R U R2 U'
208. 4.66 U F' R2 F U' R F U2 F2
209. 10.93 R2 U2 F2 R U' R2 U2 F
210. 8.83 R U R F2 R' U2 R2 F2
211. 7.29 U2 F2 R' U R2 U R2 F R2
212. 7.71 R2 F U2 R F' U' F2 U'
213. 9.63 F2 R F' R' F2 R U' R U
214. 5.79 F' R2 U2 R F2 U F' R U'
215. 6.50 R F' R F' U R2 F' U R'
216. 8.11 F2 U' F' U2 R U' R' U R U2
217. 4.99 R' F R' U2 F U F2 R U2
218. 6.46 F U2 F R U2 R' F2 U R2
219. 5.33 R U2 F' R U' R2 U' R U2
220. 3.62 F2 R' F R2 U2 F' R' F R2
221. 4.30 U2 F' U2 R F' R F' U' F2 U'
222. 6.54 R' F2 R' F U' F U F2 R2 U2
223. 9.90 F U F2 U R' U R' F' U
224. 5.90 R2 F' U' R' U2 F R' U'
225. 2.26 U2 R F' R2 U F
226. 6.89 U2 F U' F2 R2 U F U' R'
227. 6.15 F' U2 F U' F2 U' R F R' U2
228. 6.67 R F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U' F2
229. 6.40 U' R2 U' F R' U2 F2 U' R'
230. 8.55 F2 U2 F R U' R U' R2 U2
231. 4.30 U' R' U' R2 F R' U F2 R2 U'
232. 6.14 R' F' R F' R U' R F' R' U'
233. 8.93 F U' R U2 R U2 F' R2
234. 4.22 F2 R2 F' U F R' U'
235. 8.50 R' F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U' R'
236. 6.37 U2 R' F2 U R F2 U' F' R2
237. 5.65 R F' R2 U' R' F2 R' U
238. 7.71 R F2 U' F U' R' U F2 R2
239. 5.26 F' U R U F2 R' F R2 U
240. 5.39 F U F2 R' F U' R F' U2
241. 6.56 R2 F U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U2
242. 7.00 U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R U'
243. 4.36 F' U' R' F R U' F R U2
244. 5.57 U' F' R F' U F' U F
245. 5.95 R' U2 R F' U' F' U' R2 U2
246. 7.30 F R' F U2 R2 F R' U R' U'
247. 5.81 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R U F' U'
248. 6.72 F' U' F U' R F R' F2 R' U'
249. 5.08 F' U2 R' U' F2 U' F' U
250. 5.83 F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' F' R2



I am kind of getting better at 2x2 my CLLs need work


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 24, 2013)

PB Ao50 21.84 - edging closer to sub-20

Session stats:


Spoiler



Times: 49/50 (11 sub-20s)
Best: 16.54
Worst: 28.55 (one of only 2 sup-25s in the session)
Best Ao5: 20.10
Best Ao12: 21.21


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 24, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> PB Ao50 21.84 - edging closer to sub-20
> 
> Session stats:
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 24, 2013)

1. 1.36 L' B' U' R' U' R B U' l u' 

lolol


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 24, 2013)

11:31.24 feet :tu


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 25.03 single
> 28.51 ao5
> 29.67 ao12
> Roux is fun.
> ...



Work on F2B (went off of 5BLD's approximate splits and adjusted it to your speed)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 24, 2013)

megaminx 1:25.03 avg5 realqbe


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 24, 2013)

*9.99 NL PB:* R F2 R U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R D2 L2 D' L2 D' B' F2 D' B F U B2 

*inspection//* x2
*cross//* L2 D R'
*1st pair//* L U2 L' y' U R U' R'
*2nd pair//* L' U2 L y' U L U L'
*3rd pair//* U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
*4th pair//* y' R U' R'
*OLL//* R U B' U' R' U R B R'
*PLL//*M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2'

47 moves/9.99= 4.70 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 24, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> megaminx 1:25.03 avg5 realqbe



rorred to 1:23.66


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 24, 2013)

24.68 cfop oh avg100

I could probably sub20, if I knew full OLL.

EDIT:

did 100 more solves on the same session: 23.47 avg100

this ao100 matches my best 2h solve at my first competition!

but I shouldn't count it because it's rolling


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2013)

1:59.04 6x6 single

:tu


EDIT:
2:10.20, 2:09.10, (2:16.02), 2:09.44, (2:03.37) = 2:09.58 avg5

Last 3 = 2:09.61 mo3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 24, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> but I shouldn't count it because it's rolling



whey not


----------



## uvafan (Jul 25, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> 24.68 cfop oh avg100
> 
> I could probably sub20, if I knew full OLL.
> 
> ...



You have no life. Doing 200 OH solves in a row using a method that's noteven your main method. jkjk I have less of a life lol.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> whey not



because rolling is cheating


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> because rolling is cheating



your stoopd

also its not even rolling if you did an extra 100 solves and took the average of the last 100


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeey clock 9.74


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Yeey clock 9.74



I got a 9.xx clock solve earlyer to day with my new clock.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I got a 9.xx clock solve earlyer to day with my new clock.



Nice, is it rubik's brand? This was my first sub-10


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Nice, is it rubik's brand? This was my first sub-10



Nope It was one of the newer Magic clocks from Wallbuys My PB is like 8.xx


----------



## tx789 (Jul 25, 2013)

4x4x4 cube
25/07/2013 12:19:29 PM - 12:36:50 PM

Mean: 1:23.86
Average: 1:24.09
Best time: 1:11.95
Median: 1:24.03
Worst time: 1:34.39
Standard deviation: 6.37

Best average of 5: 1:22.70
2-6 - (1:11.95) 1:27.77 (1:28.35) 1:22.28 1:18.06

1. 1:23.49 R2 F Fw' B2 D' F' U2 Fw Rw2 D R' Uw L R2 F2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' L' Rw' R2 Fw' U D2 R Uw2 B' D2 F2 L U' Uw D2 F2 B' L U' D' R'
2. 1:11.95 L Rw B Uw D F' Fw B' L R B2 L' Rw2 B2 L2 U' Rw' B' R' Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 R B' D F2 L Rw' B' L R2 U' Fw' L Uw Rw' R2 B
3. 1:27.77 Uw2 F L2 Uw B U Uw' D Fw' Rw' R' D B L' Rw2 D2 R' U2 Uw F2 Fw2 R' D B' D' R D' Rw' U Fw D' Fw D' F2 B' L' R2 B2 Uw2 Rw'
4. 1:28.35 D2 F R2 U2 Fw B' U' Uw2 Rw B Uw2 F U2 Rw2 B' D B2 R' Uw2 B2 D F' Fw Uw' B2 L2 Rw Fw2 B2 Rw F2 Fw2 Uw F' Uw' L Uw L F Fw'
5. 1:22.28 L' Rw' U B' Uw Rw R F' L' Rw' U Uw' Fw2 U' L' R F' Fw R2 U F' D' R' F' D R F2 Fw2 B Uw2 R Uw D' Rw' R D2 Rw2 U' R' F2
6. 1:18.06 D B2 Rw' F2 B' L Fw L2 F D' Fw' B2 U' Uw Rw' Uw2 L Uw2 Fw Rw' U' Uw D' F2 Rw U' L Rw B U2 L D2 B U F U R2 U' F2 B
7. 1:24.56 D F2 D2 R' F Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw Rw2 D' Rw R U2 D2 F' U D B R Uw' L B D2 R2 Fw2 L F' Uw' D2 F B2 L Fw2 L2 D2 F' L2 Rw Uw
8. 1:34.39 U Rw D' B2 R' U' B2 D F2 Fw' Rw' U' F B Rw' Uw' D Fw2 Uw D L Rw2 R U2 Uw L' F Fw2 B' U Rw2 Uw2 D2 R2 F' Fw Uw2 R D2 Fw2

pb average of 5


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I got a 9.xx clock solve earlyer to day with my new clock.





Michael Womack said:


> Nope It was one of the newer Magic clocks from Wallbuys My PB is like 8.xx


Honestly, I find this pretty hard to believe considering your times on normal cubes. Can you make a (recent) video of a few solves? It doesn't need to be anything special, just like 12-13 average or so. If you can get sub-10 singles that should be super easy.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Honestly, I find this pretty hard to believe considering your times on normal cubes. Can you make a (recent) video of a few solves? It doesn't need to be anything special, just like 12-13 average or so. If you can get sub-10 singles that should be super easy.



It's been a while since I solved clock so i'm a bit slow now and this clock is still new needs some break in time.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> It's been a while since I solved clock so i'm a bit slow now and this clock is still new needs some break in time.



Yeaaahhhh I'm calling shenanigans dude.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 25, 2013)

Especially when he just asked how to scramble a clock in the Clock thread lol.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> It's been a while since I solved clock so i'm a bit slow now and this clock is still new needs some break in time.


You said you got a 9.xx earlier today.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 25, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You said you got a 9.xx earlier today.



I felt sad reading that conment of his  he got his clock just today and got a 9.xx, I've been doing clock for some 1 week but my pb is just 31.xx.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2013)

womack pls respondalso it is impossible for womack to be faster than me at anything, and my clock single is 10.xx, therefore he is lying
also my accomplishment: i made my tetris AI bot abit faster even though it dosent actually do anything yet


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael, I wouldn't count it as PB if you didn't computer scramble.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 25, 2013)

PB fullstep 3x3 single: 10.07

Edit: 2x2 PB Ao5 and Ao12

Ao5: 3.29
Ao12: 4.19

4.79, 3.91, 4.56, 4.79, 4.13, 4.93, 4.95, 3.80, (1.25), (5.90), 2.53, 3.55


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2013)

24x24x24 in 50:24.782. 8313 moves at 2.75 moves/sec.

(largest cube ever done sub-hour )


----------



## etshy (Jul 25, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 24x24x24 in 50:24.782. 8313 moves at 2.75 moves/sec.
> 
> (largest cube ever done sub-hour )



this is very nice :tu congrats


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 25, 2013)

7x7

3:35.45 avg12 = 3:28.63, 3:37.45, 3:39.37, 3:39.60, 3:30.74, (3:52.90), 3:32.82, 3:40.89, 3:48.87, 3:30.63, 3:25.48, (3:21.83)

Last 5 = 3:32.33 avg5

Last 3 = 3:25.98 mo3

I now consider myself ready for worlds.


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2013)

First sub-15! Easy cross and OLL, and PLL skip.


Spoiler: Solve 1 (14.51)



Scramble: B2 R D2 L' D2 R B2 R' B2 U2 L' D B2 D2 B R2 D' B F' L B2

z2 // Inspection
R D' R' U y' D' F' D // Cross (7/7)
U' R U' R' // 1st Pair (4/11)
U2 y2 R U' R' R' U R // 2nd Pair (7/18)
L' U' L U2 L' U L // 3rd Pair (7/25)
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th Pair (8/33)
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7/40)
U' // PLL skip (1/41)
View at alg.garron


41/14.51=2.83 TPS


----------



## Renslay (Jul 25, 2013)

Did 100 solves.

Avg100: 15.74
Avg50: 15.22 (PB)
Avg12: 14.67
Avg5: 13.68
Single best: 11.73
Single worst: 20.29

Got tired at the end...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Started practicing 4x4

1:29.80 single
1:47.xy avg5
1:57.20 avg12


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Yeaaahhhh I'm calling shenanigans dude.



I's not fake this video was made about 2 years ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM6YPpF3pdo since that video my pb came down to 8 sec. That old Rubik's brand clock I tryed removing the clicks but made it worse. So now I have a new clock and my current AVG is about 25 sec.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 25, 2013)

OH PB avg5 

Session average: 23.46

1. 23.01 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F' U2 R F L D F2 U B D2 
2. (21.78) U B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' F' L' R D2 R B L' B2 D' U2 
3. 23.14 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F R' B' L' D B L2 B L' F U2 
4. (24.43) L2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F R' U R F R' B2 U' R B2 F2 
5. 24.23 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U F' L2 R B' L' B2 D U2 R' D2


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 25, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> OH PB avg5
> 
> Session average: 23.46
> 
> ...



Why a different font?

Nice times, though.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Why a different font?
> 
> Nice times, though.



Thanks 

Directly copied from qqTimer, lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2013)

1:15.56 megaminx single, 1:23.66 avg5, 1:27.03 avg12

yae subcarum


----------



## etshy (Jul 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 1:15.56 megaminx single, 1:23.66 avg5, 1:27.03 avg12
> 
> yae subcarum



you're also fasttt at real mega , nicee


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 25, 2013)

2:47.3x. Megaminx sub-3!!!!!!!!!!! I set a goal this morning for sub-3 single lol.

Edit: 23.77 roux single!!! Splits were like 6-6-4-7 iirc. 

Also like 26.80 ao5 I think. The timer reset so I lost the times.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2013)

yæeeee

megaminx 59.58 avg5

(55.192), (1:28.917), 57.637, 57.589, 1:03.541 = 59.589


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2013)

etshy said:


> you're also fasttt at real mega , nicee



1:09.79 single/1:22.33 avg5/1:25.98 avg12

beat that carum


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 26, 2013)

Stupid safari crashed so lost times. I remember:
21.12 single
25.xx ao5
26.77 ao12 (may have beaten it). 
Not bad. Splits were like 6-7-4-9. I'm improving at roux fast.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 26, 2013)

Rouxctangular Francisco (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ing-Discussion&p=637129&viewfull=1#post637129)

12.77 single

15.24 avg5
(14.30), 14.87, (18.00), 16.19, 14.66

15.82 avg12
16.05, 15.78, 16.04, 16.17, (14.30), 14.87, (18.00), 16.19, 14.66, 16.89, 16.82, 14.76


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2013)

100 2x2 sim relay in 7:48.832


----------



## qqwref (Jul 26, 2013)

42 4x4x4 sim relay in 25:33.499

average 36.513 seconds per cube (and 210.143 moves)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 42 4x4x4 sim relay in 25:33.499
> 
> average 36.513 seconds per cube (and 210.143 moves)



nise


----------



## Hlf Asn Rbk Man (Jul 26, 2013)

I gave up Cubing for Lent.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 26, 2013)

Global average now sub-19


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 26, 2013)

I was hoping to get some good 2x2 times before worlds... But I guess a few hours into it will have to do

2.06, (1.11), 1.84, 1.88, 1.88, 1.78, 1.83, 1.81, 1.69, (2.22), 1.96, 1.40 = 1.81 2x2 average of 12

As well as this being a really good average, I'm really happy with the consistency. 2.22 is very good for the slowest solve, and none of the 1.8s were even lucky scrambles.


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 26, 2013)

12.82
20.12 
12.92
13.28
pll skip 12.11

13.01 aO5 PB


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

17.10 ao1000. Down .4 seconds from previous ao1000


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 26, 2013)

Just another 9 second solve on camera

[video=youtube_share;dv4hl71drNE]http://youtu.be/dv4hl71drNE[/video]


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 26, 2013)

first 2BLD solve ever (to see if my intuitive knowledge of 3x3 old pochmann can actually be useful in 2BLD since I can't 3BLD at all) 
success  don't know how long inspection was but execution was 39.17


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2013)

As of today, I can do all official events.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2013)

almost sub1 megasim now

1:00.973, 58.149, *1:02.837, 1:08.151, 57.966, 59.109, 57.541*, (1:11.389), 1:03.052, 1:06.239, 1:05.493, (55.950) = 1:01.951 avg12

bold is 59.97 avg5


----------



## tx789 (Jul 27, 2013)

Rubik's cube with feet
27/07/2013 2:42:14 PM - 3:15:45 PM

Mean: 3:40.93
Average: 3:33.13
Best time: 2:56.17
Median: 3:31.26
Worst time: 4:49.08
Standard deviation: 39.64

Best average of 5: 3:33.13
1-5 - 3:31.26 3:56.64 3:11.48 (2:56.17) (4:49.08)

1. 3:31.26 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 F U2 B R2 D B' R U' B' U L
2. 3:56.64 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B R2 D U B D B L' F L2 D'
3. 3:11.48 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 U' R F' R' D' B L2 F2 U
4. 2:56.17 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 L D B2 D L' F' D' R' U L
5. 4:49.08 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' R' B' F2 D2 B2 F D' L D B2 U'


I suck at feet


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2013)

40x40x40 solved in 2:38:22.579.

In one sitting.

22245 moves, 2.34 moves/sec.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 27, 2013)

[h=5]WTF 

pb avg12 - 16.14

1. (18.96) U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B D R' F L R' D U2 F' L'
2. 13.13 L2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 L D2 L' F R2 B2 U B' F L2 U R' B2
3. 17.35 U' F2 D L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 R' D2 B D R B' L B U' F2
4. (13.00) U2 L2 B D2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B' L B D B' F' L' U' R
5. 17.58 U2 B R2 F' L2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B2 D L U' F2 R2 B' D' L' B R
6. 18.50 U2 B' L2 B' R U2 B' L2 D L' D R2 U D B2 U F2 D L2 F2 B2
7. 13.81 U2 F R2 B R2 B2 R2 B R2 F2 L' U' B2 L' F D B' L2 U2 L'
8. 17.67 L2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L' D B U L2 R2 F2 R' D2
9. 15.92 R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 U B2 L B' R2 B2 F' R' U L R2 F D2
10. 15.80 L2 B F R2 U2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' U' F' R D2 L D R2 U' B' U'
11. 16.56 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L' U2 B' U2 F2 U B' D' U'
12. 15.05 R' U' D L' B2 R2 B2 U B R' F R2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F 

Previous avg12 pb was 16.94. What a jump. unbelievable

Also avg50 17.96 wtf, yesterday i was struggling to get a sub-18.5 avg50. i guess this is what they call improving overnight[/h]


----------



## tx789 (Jul 27, 2013)

2x2x2 cube
27/07/2013 3:47:09 PM - 7:59:49 PM

Mean of 500: 5.85
Average of 500 5.83
Best time: 1.32
Median: 5.66
Worst time: 20.23
Standard deviation: 2.02

Best average of 5: 3.86
206-210 - 4.39 (6.75) (2.81) 4.18 3.00

Best average of 12: 4.61
140-151 - 5.03 4.87 (2.23) 2.84 5.19 5.04 4.80 5.61 (5.82) 4.79 3.09 4.86


Spoiler



1. 4.84 U2 F' R U' R F2 U2 R F
2. 5.78 R2 U R U' R2 F' R' U'
3. 6.10 F2 U R' U2 R' F2 R' U F' U'
4. 4.32 F U2 R' F2 R F' R F2
5. 5.32 U' R2 F' U R2 F' R F' R' U'
6. 6.08 F2 R F2 U' F R U2 R'
7. 5.81 U' R' U R U2 F' U' R2
8. 5.39 U' F U' R2 U2 R' U F U2
9. 5.44 R' U R' U' R2 F R F2 R'
10. 9.30 U' R2 U R U2 F' U F2 U
11. 8.32 R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U'
12. 5.73 F2 R U' F2 U F R2 F'
13. 6.66 R F2 U' F U' F2 U F2 U
14. 5.69 U' F' U' R F' R F2 R2 F'
15. 5.33 R' U' R2 F R' F R F2 U2
16. 4.57 F' U2 F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U2
17. 3.67 U' R F' R2 F' R' U F' U'
18. 5.80 U2 R' F U' R' F2 R2 U F' U'
19. 8.23 U F' R' U2 R' F2 U R2
20. 4.38 U' R' U' R2 F U' F U
21. 5.52 R2 F R F2 U' F U R U
22. 7.39 U' F' R2 U F' R F U2
23. 6.01 F' R F' R2 F R U2 R' U
24. 7.36 U R U2 R F' U' F R' U2 R'
25. 3.06 F' R2 U' F R U2 F2 R' U2
26. 3.96 U2 R2 U R' U' F R' F2 R' U'
27. 5.90 R U F U' R2 F U' R F'
28. 6.50 F' R F' R F' U R U' F
29. 3.31 F2 U' F R2 U R' U' F2
30. 4.78 F R2 U F U2 R U2 R' U
31. 7.80 F U' R F U2 R' F' R U' R2
32. 4.89 U F' R2 F U' R2 F U'
33. 5.67 F' R2 U' R F2 R' F2 R U'
34. 6.70 F' U R2 F R' F2 U' F'
35. 4.90 F U' R' U2 F U' F2
36. 6.48 U' F' U' R2 F2 U' R2
37. 5.67 F' U2 R F' U F' R F R2
38. 6.72 U2 F R' U R U' R2 F U'
39. 8.77 F2 R' F2 U R F' R F'
40. 6.76 R2 F U R F' U2 F2 U' F U2
41. 6.05 R2 F' U F' U F' U R' F2
42. 5.13 U' F R2 U2 F' R F' U2 R2
43. 5.56 U2 R2 U' R F' U F R U'
44. 5.54 U2 F' R F' U2 F R2 U' R
45. 4.98 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 F
46. 8.33 F2 U' R2 U F2 U R U' R2 U
47. 4.26 F2 U R U' F2 U R2
48. 4.69 R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U2
49. 10.98 U' F' U2 F R2 F U' F2 U'
50. 17.93 F2 U R U' F2 R U R U2
51. 6.17 F' U' R F2 U2 F' U' R'
52. 6.35 R F2 U' F2 U F R2 U F2
53. 7.07 F' R' F2 R' U' R2 F U2 F
54. 3.20 R2 U R' F R F R U2 R
55. 7.25 U' R F U2 R' F2 R U' F2 U'
56. 6.07 R2 F' U R U' R2 F U R' U'
57. 6.55 R F' U' R U2 F' R' U'
58. 5.22 R' F2 U F R U' R F2 U2
59. 6.65 R F U' F R' F R' U'
60. 6.64 R U' R2 F' U' F' U2 R U
61. 3.98 F2 R F2 U' R F' R2 F U
62. 4.71 F R' F R F2 R' U F2
63. 4.24 F R' F' U' R U2 R U'
64. 5.05 U2 R' U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R U2
65. 8.59 U R' F R2 F R F' U2
66. 9.52 U F2 R F' U F' U' R2 U2
67. 5.61 U F2 R' U' R' U2 F U F2
68. 6.05 U2 R U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F' U'
69. 3.21 U2 F' R F2 R F U F R2
70. 5.39 U' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R U
71. 6.76 U R2 U' R' U2 F R U2
72. 9.45 F' U F U' R F' U2 F2 U'
73. 5.44 R' U2 F U2 R' U2 R F R2
74. 4.88 F R' F2 U' F R' U F' R
75. 4.69 R' U' F' U R2 F' U R U2
76. 4.50 F2 R' F2 R U2 R U F2 U2
77. 4.98 F2 R2 U R F R2 U2
78. 5.23 U2 F R2 F2 U' F' U F2 U'
79. 7.83 F R U R2 F2 U R' F
80. 4.80 F R' U R' F U R' F2 R U'
81. 6.94 U F' U2 R F' U2 F R2 U2
82. 5.49 R2 F2 R U' R U' R2 U R2 U'
83. 8.54 U' R2 F' U R2 U F' U'
84. 5.21 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U' R2
85. 6.51 U F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U
86. 4.08 U R' F2 R F2 R U' F2 U'
87. 6.02 R' F' R U F' R2 U2 R' U'
88. 6.11 R' F2 R U' F R' F2
89. 8.19 U' F U R U2 F' U' F2 U'
90. 6.15 R2 U' F R2 F' U2 F' U F' U'
91. 4.68 F' R2 U' R U' R' U F2
92. 3.67 R F U' F R2 U2 F' R F' U2
93. 5.70 F' U' R' U F2 U F R'
94. 4.08 F U2 R' F R F2 U' F' R2
95. 5.62 R U R' U R F2 U' R
96. 5.04 U R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U R'
97. 5.38 F2 R F2 R2 U' F' U' F' U'
98. 4.82 F U' R F R2 U F U2 F'
99. 4.72 F R2 F R U2 F2 R F R2 U'
100. 3.73 F' U' F R' F' U F' R U2
101. 5.94 F U2 F' R F' R' F R2 F2
102. 4.00 R F U' R' U' R2 U' R'
103. 5.86 F R2 F U' F U2 R' U'
104. 5.02 R' U' R2 F U2 R' U' F U2
105. 4.08 R U' R' F2 U R' F U2
106. 4.37 R' U R' F U R'
107. 9.82 U F2 U' R' F2 U F' R2 F'
108. 7.99 U' F' U2 F U' R F' U' F2
109. 6.05 R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R'
110. 6.77 R2 U' R U2 F' U' R F' R'
111. 5.95 U R' U2 R U' F' U' R2
112. 4.54 F' U2 F' U' F' R' F R2 U'
113. 4.76 U F2 R' F U2 F U R2 U2
114. 7.87 R2 U' R U' F R F R2
115. 5.36 R U' R' U2 F R U' F U
116. 3.06 F U2 F R F' U2 R U2
117. 3.54 F R U' F U2 F' R2 F' R
118. 6.43 R' F R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U
119. 5.35 U' F2 R2 U' F R2 U' R
120. 6.34 R F U2 R2 U' R U' F
121. 6.41 U F' R U' R F2 R F2
122. 3.31 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 F U' R
123. 8.08 F R F' R U' F2 U' R
124. 5.81 F2 U R' F U2 F U R U2
125. 6.11 F R F R' F R F2 U2 R U'
126. 5.89 R U2 F' R U R' U F' U'
127. 4.84 U2 F U' F U2 F U' R U
128. 6.87 U2 R F2 U' F R2 F' R U'
129. 2.26 U R2 U F U2 F U F R
130. 2.63 F U' R F2 R' U2 R F' U
131. 5.91 F U' F2 U F' R F U R2 F
132. 5.90 U2 F R' U R2 U R F R2
133. 3.91 U2 R2 F2 U' F R2 U' F
134. 4.90 U F' R U F2 U R F' U2
135. 5.47 R' F R' F U' F U'
136. 6.12 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U' F2 U
137. 6.04 R U' F2 R F' R F' U2 R' U'
138. 4.80 R2 U F' R2 U' R U' R2
139. 6.23 U F2 U2 R2 F' R F2 U' R'
140. 5.03 F2 U' F R' F' R2 F R2
141. 4.87 R2 U' F2 U2 R U' F' U' R
142. 2.23 R' F' U F' U R' U' F2 U2
143. 2.84 F' U' F2 R U' R U' R' U2
144. 5.19 U R' U2 F R' U R2 U R' U2
145. 5.04 F' R2 F U' R U2 R U
146. 4.80 R F2 U2 F' U F U2
147. 5.61 F R2 U' F' U R2
148. 5.82 U' R' U2 R' F2 U' R' F2 R2
149. 4.79 R F' U F' U2 F2 R2 U'
150. 3.09 R2 F' R F' U R U' F R2
151. 4.86 U2 R' F2 R' F U' F2 U' F2
152. 6.51 R2 U' R U F R U2 F2 R2 U'
153. 10.16 F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R U F2 R'
154. 6.41 U F' U R2 F' U' R2 F'
155. 4.93 F R U2 F2 R U' R F
156. 3.21 F2 R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U R'
157. 4.87 R2 U F U2 R' U' R2 F2
158. 6.34 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U' R U2
159. 4.07 U R' U' F2 R2 U R2 U2
160. 5.12 R2 U2 R' F2 R U' F R' U2
161. 6.61 U2 F' U R' F' R' F' U2 F'
162. 4.97 R' U' F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U'
163. 5.85 F R' F U2 R F U R U'
164. 4.38 R F' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U
165. 7.96 R' U F2 U2 R' F' R U
166. 5.32 F2 R2 F' R' U F2 R' F' U'
167. 5.36 F2 U R' F U' R U2 R2 F2
168. 6.15 F R2 U' R' F' R F2 R'
169. 6.79 R' U R' U' F2 U' F' U2
170. 5.80 R2 F2 U' R F' R' U R2 F2 U2
171. 4.83 U2 R2 F U F U2 R2
172. 5.01 U' R U R' U2 R F2
173. 10.74 R U F2 R' U F U2 R2 U'
174. 6.78 R' U' R2 F R' F' R F2 U'
175. 2.74 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F U' R
176. 6.75 F' U R2 U' R U' R U2
177. 4.98 U2 F' U F' U' F2 R2 U R2 U2
178. 5.34 F2 R' U R' F' U R U2
179. 6.39 U' R U' R2 F U' F' R2
180. 2.70 R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U2
181. 6.94 F2 U2 R' F' U F2 U2 R' F'
182. 5.57 U' R F2 R' F R' U R2 U2 F2
183. 6.70 F' U2 R' F U2 F2 U' F' U'
184. 5.62 R' U2 R' U' F R' F2 R F2 U'
185. 3.81 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U R F2 U2
186. 5.34 U2 R2 U' R F R' U' R' U'
187. 4.57 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F2 R' F' U2
188. 5.57 U2 R2 F2 U R U
189. 5.55 U' F2 R2 F U F2 R F' U'
190. 5.22 F2 R' U2 R F' R2 F' U2 F2
191. 4.30 F2 R2 U' F U2 F2 R U'
192. 5.77 U R U2 R F2 R' F' R U'
193. 5.93 R2 F2 U' R U' R2 U2 F U'
194. 4.84 F' R F' U' F U' F' R U'
195. 5.06 R2 U F' U2 F2 R U' R' F
196. 5.38 F' U R2 F' U F R' F U'
197. 4.33 U' R F' R U' F' R2 F'
198. 3.70 F' R F' U F' U2 R2 F' R'
199. 4.25 R2 U' F U F2 U F2 U' R2
200. 4.09 F R F R2 U R' F
201. 3.41 F R' F U2 F' U R' U
202. 11.19 R U' R2 U' R F R' U2
203. 15.40 U R2 F U' R' U
204. 6.96 U2 R F2 R2 F' R' F2 U2
205. 4.88 R U2 F U' R' U F2 U R2
206. 4.39 U' R' F' R2 U R2 U F' U
207. 6.75 F' U' F' R2 F2 R' F' U R'
208. 2.81 F2 U' F U2 F U'
209. 4.18 U' F' U F2 R F' R2 U2 R' U2
210. 3.00 R2 F U R' U2 R U2
211. 5.88 R U2 F' U F2 U R' U R'
212. 5.82 R U2 F' R2 F U' R U' R'
213. 5.49 F' U2 F R2 F U2 R' F R2 U'
214. 5.51 U2 F U R' F2 U2 R U
215. 3.49 R2 U F2 U' F U R' F2 U2
216. 5.33 R2 F' U' R F' R2 F' R2 U'
217. 4.25 R' U F2 U R U' F2 U
218. 4.19 F' R F' U F' U' R' F' U'
219. 5.44 R2 F2 R' F2 U R U F' R2
220. 4.19 U2 F R2 F' U2 F' R' F'
221. 6.42 R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 F
222. 5.25 F2 U' F U2 F' R2 F' R'
223. 6.43 F R' F' U R' F' U R2 F2 U
224. 6.06 U2 F U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2
225. 3.41 U2 F R U F' U2 R F2 R2
226. 6.10 F U' F R2 F' R2 U2 F U2
227. 4.70 U F U F' U' R' U R2 F U'
228. 6.58 R F R' U2 F' U F2 U2
229. 6.44 R F R' F U2 F2 R2 U'
230. 3.86 R' U2 R' U' F2 R' U' R' U'
231. 5.92 F' R2 F R U' R U' R'
232. 3.51 R U F' R F R F' U2
233. 7.55 U' R' U2 R' F2 R U2 R' F' U'
234. 4.96 F R' F R U' R' U R' F
235. 4.48 R' U R2 F' U2 F' R' F
236. 5.96 R' F2 R' U F' R2 U R' U2
237. 4.55 F R' F U2 F' R' F2 U2 F' R2
238. 7.03 F U F U' F R' F2 R' U2
239. 5.20 U2 R F2 R U F U2 F2
240. 4.10 F' R F' R F' U F2 U2
241. 10.10 U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U R2 U2
242. 5.33 R' U2 R' F U' F' R F' U'
243. 7.17 F R2 U' R' U' F2 R' U2 R'
244. 5.79 U2 R U' R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U2
245. 8.47 U2 F' R F' U R U2 R2 U'
246. 5.68 F' U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R U2
247. 4.49 U' F R F2 R F R U2 F
248. 7.25 U F2 R2 U2 F' R F2 U
249. 5.72 R' U R U F2 R2 F'
250. 6.74 F R' U' F R2 F U F2 R U'
251. 5.05 F R F' R U R2 U R' U'
252. 6.89 F2 U F' U F U2 F
253. 4.99 R2 U2 R U' R2 F R' F U'
254. 1.32 F R' U' F U R' F'
255. 5.90 R U R F' U F U2 R'
256. 4.54 R U2 F' R U2 F2 R F' U'
257. 6.00 U' R' F U2 F U R2 U F2
258. 4.38 F' R F R2 U2 F U' R
259. 6.68 R' U' F2 R2 U R U' R F
260. 5.76 U R' U2 R2 F' R' F2 R'
261. 6.87 R' U2 F2 U F' R2 U2 F' U'
262. 6.02 U F' R F' U R F R' F2 U'
263. 6.43 U F' R U F' U2 F2 U' R'
264. 6.73 U F R F2 U2 R' U' F' U'
265. 6.13 F' U R' F2 U' R F2 U2
266. 5.67 R' U2 R' U' R F2 U' F R' U2
267. 5.77 R2 U F R2 U R' U'
268. 6.16 R2 F U2 F R2 U' R' U' F'
269. 5.75 U F R' U2 R' U' R'
270. 5.94 U2 R' F R F2 R U2 R2 F2
271. 6.04 U' F2 U' R F U2 R2
272. 5.82 F' U' F U2 R U' R' F2 R' U'
273. 6.43 U F' U R' F R' U F2
274. 6.25 R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R' U2 R'
275. 4.75 F' U R2 U F' R2 F' U
276. 6.16 R2 U F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 U'
277. 6.79 U2 F R' F' U' R U2 F R'
278. 6.79 U' F' U' R F2 R U2 R2 F
279. 4.89 F U R2 U F' R' F2 U R2 U2
280. 6.08 U2 R2 U' F2 R' F2 R'
281. 6.34 F U R U R' F' R2 F2 U
282. 4.01 F' U2 F' R F U' F U'
283. 5.87 U' F R F' U2 F U2 F'
284. 6.28 U R U' F U' F2 U R U'
285. 4.58 F2 U' R2 F U' F U' F' R
286. 7.65 F U' F' U' F2 R F' U2
287. 4.74 U2 F R' F R2 F U' R2
288. 5.72 R F R2 U' R F U2 F'
289. 6.85 R U2 F R' F' U R U' F' U
290. 9.63 U R' U F' U2 F U' R' F'
291. 4.17 U F2 U F U2 F R U2
292. 3.44 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R U' F2 U2
293. 4.84 U R' U R' U F U' F2 U
294. 6.28 U2 R' F U2 F R' U2 R'
295. 5.61 R' U' F U' F U2 R' U' F2 U'
296. 5.01 R U2 R2 F U' F U2 F2
297. 3.77 U2 R2 F2 U F' U' F2 R2 U2
298. 6.31 U2 F' R F' U R' U F' R2 U'
299. 5.49 F R' U2 R F' R U F' R' U2
300. 4.46 R' F U F U2 R' U2 R F'
301. 7.16 R2 F2 R' U2 R U' R F' R
302. 7.23 U R F' R F' R U' F U
303. 4.14 U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2
304. 5.09 R F' R2 F' U F2 R U' R' U'
305. 4.32 U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2
306. 4.16 F' U2 R2 F R' U2 R' U2
307. 7.78 R U2 R2 F2 R' U' F U' F U'
308. 7.97 U2 F' R' U R U2 R U
309. 6.83 F2 U2 R U F R' F U2 F U'
310. 3.77 F R2 F' U F' R' U2
311. 6.26 R' U F2 U R' U' R' U'
312. 14.06 F R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U' F'
313. 5.20 R F' R2 F U' R U' F2 R2 U'
314. 5.52 R F R U F' U2 F' R U'
315. 6.02 F' U R2 F2 U' F U2 R' F'
316. 5.62 F' U' R' F R' U R' F' U
317. 5.60 R F' R2 F R' U F' U F2 U2
318. 5.92 F2 R' F' R2 F' R U R' U2
319. 6.47 F2 R' F2 R F' R U2 R' F
320. 5.81 R U' R F U R2 F' U2
321. 6.46 U F' R2 U2 F' U R' F'
322. 4.76 R2 U R U2 R F2 U' R
323. 7.84 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' F R' U
324. 1.35 F R' F' R F2 R
325. 5.86 R' F' R U' R2 U R F'
326. 5.53 U2 F' U2 R F2 R' U R U'
327. 8.26 U' F' U2 R' U2 R U' F'
328. 4.08 R F2 U2 F R U2 F2 U' R' U2
329. 6.77 F U2 R' F R U' F' R' U
330. 4.62 U' R2 F R2 F R' F R2 U
331. 5.71 U2 F' R2 F R' F R2 F' U2
332. 2.95 R U2 F R U' F2 R U'
333. 6.23 R2 U2 F U' R2 F U F2
334. 15.95 F U F U' R U2 R U2
335. 8.86 U F2 R' F U' F R2 F'
336. 7.30 U R U2 R' F R' F U F' U'
337. 7.17 F R' U R2 U R2 F' R2 F'
338. 4.82 R' F2 U' R F2 R F2 R'
339. 7.62 R' U2 R U2 F' R U' R2 F2
340. 5.11 R' U' F2 R U' F2 U F2
341. 5.73 F U2 R2 U F2 U F' R U'
342. 8.19 R' U2 R F2 U' R2 U R' U2
343. 6.12 U' F U R' F2 U R' U R2
344. 6.49 U' R F U2 R' F2 U' R'
345. 4.82 U R F R' F2 U F2 U' R U2
346. 13.61 F R' U2 R' U' R2 F U R'
347. 6.24 U2 R U' F U' F2 U F2 U2
348. 5.71 R2 U R' U2 R' F2 R F2
349. 9.99 R' U F' U F U' R2 F U'
350. 5.37 F' R U' F2 R F2 U' F R U'
351. 7.06 F U' R U' R' F R
352. 5.37 U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R
353. 20.23 R U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2
354. 6.42 F R F R' U2 R2 U' F R2
355. 5.13 R' U' F2 R2 F' U R2 F' U2
356. 5.68 F R2 F' U R2 F' U R' U2
357. 6.81 F R F U F U2 R' U R' U2
358. 4.91 R' U' R' U2 R' F2 U' F' U
359. 10.57 F' R' F' R2 F2 U F' R' U
360. 6.32 R' U' R2 U' R2 F R' F R2 U'
361. 5.03 F' R U2 R F' R F R' F2 U2
362. 3.85 F' U R F R' F2 U R2 U
363. 6.96 F2 U F2 R U R2 F2 R'
364. 4.62 U' R2 U R F' R' U F' U'
365. 9.48 F' U F2 R F' U R2 U' F
366. 4.08 F R' F2 U R U' F R
367. 3.98 F' U2 F U2 F R U2 R2
368. 5.19 F2 R' U2 R F U' F2 R U'
369. 5.14 R F2 R U' F2 U R' U2 R U'
370. 4.01 U R' F R' F2 R U' F R' U'
371. 5.47 R F R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U'
372. 7.74 U' R U' R2 U F U' R U'
373. 3.72 U2 F' U' F R' U' R2 U' R'
374. 5.21 R2 U' F U' F' U2 F2
375. 15.30 F' U F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R' U
376. 6.11 F' R' F' R U F' R' U2 R2
377. 6.96 R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 F U'
378. 4.15 U' R' U2 R' F U2 R U2 R2
379. 4.27 R U F U' F' U' R F2
380. 7.02 R2 F2 U2 F R2 F U F2 U2
381. 3.88 R F' R2 F' R2 F U R' U
382. 5.80 U' F U' F2 R F2 R' F R2 U'
383. 5.03 F U2 F' R F R' F2 U' F U'
384. 3.76 F' R' U F2 R' F' R F' R2
385. 4.58 F U' F U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2
386. 6.53 U' R2 U' R2 U F' U2 R'
387. 6.47 F2 R2 U' F' R F' U R' F
388. 5.42 U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U2 F' R U'
389. 5.03 F U2 R' F R2 U2 F2 U' R'
390. 4.27 R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U F2 R'
391. 6.45 F' R F' R U' R F2 R' U
392. 5.21 R F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' F'
393. 4.54 F U' F2 U' F R' F' U2 F2
394. 6.37 F U2 F R2 U' F2 U' R2 U'
395. 5.60 F' R F2 U2 R' F U' F2 U2
396. 1.90 R2 U2 R F R F R' U' F U'
397. 5.97 U2 F R U2 F2 R' U2 R U
398. 5.14 U R U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U'
399. 4.99 F U2 F R F' R2 F' R' U2 F
400. 6.98 R U2 R F' U R' U2 R' U2 R'
401. 4.77 R2 U' F R' F2 R2 U F' R'
402. 3.38 R2 F R2 F U R F R2
403. 6.24 R2 U' F2 R U F2 U2 R U'
404. 3.25 F' R F R' F U2 F R2 U' R'
405. 3.92 F' R U' F2 U R2 U' R2 F
406. 5.04 U F2 R2 F R F' R U2
407. 10.43 R U' R' U2 F2 U' F' U F U2
408. 4.82 U R2 F2 R' U' F R U2 R2
409. 6.13 R U' F U' R U2 R U' F2 U'
410. 5.15 R F2 U2 F R2 F2 U F' U'
411. 3.52 F U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U' R
412. 6.97 R' U' F R' F2 U R F2 R2
413. 3.68 R2 U F' U2 R F2
414. 3.27 U R' F U F U' R
415. 5.32 F2 R2 U2 F' R U2 F'
416. 7.07 R' U F2 R2 F' R U' F R'
417. 4.10 R2 F R2 U' R' F R' U2 R' U2
418. 3.32 R' U F2 R' U R' U2 R F
419. 6.48 R U2 F' R' F2 U F' U' F2
420. 4.51 U F2 U R' U2 F2 R' F R
421. 4.90 F' R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R' U2
422. 6.64 U' F U2 F R2 F U R F
423. 3.78 F2 U F2 U2 R' U' R F2
424. 3.65 F U2 F R' F' U F2 U' R2
425. 4.98 U R2 U R' U R F U
426. 7.28 F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U' F'
427. 12.60 U F' R F R U2 F' U' F2 U'
428. 4.50 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F U2 R'
429. 3.73 R' F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U
430. 6.86 R2 U2 F2 R F' R F2 U R2 U
431. 6.45 F R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U R
432. 5.04 R' F2 U R F R' F2 U R U'
433. 5.26 R' F U2 R2 F' R U2 R
434. 3.38 F' U' F2 R F' R' F U' R2 U'
435. 5.90 R2 U' R U' R2 U F' R2 U'
436. 5.43 F' R2 U2 F' U R' F' U2 F U'
437. 5.79 F2 U' F R2 F U' F2
438. 3.25 U2 F' R F R U' R F2 R2
439. 4.82 F R U' R U' R' U F2 U'
440. 4.63 U' F2 U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2
441. 4.44 U2 R2 U' R U R2 F' R U
442. 7.08 R2 F U' F U F' U R2 U2
443. 4.84 U2 F R' U' F' R' U F2 U2
444. 3.76 U R' F R2 F' U R2 F R2
445. 8.41 U2 F U R U R' F U
446. 5.94 R' U' R' U' F2 R F' U
447. 4.26 U F' U F2 U' R' U2 F2
448. 9.03 F' U F R2 F U' F' R
449. 7.64 R2 U' R' U R' U F2 U
450. 14.28 F' U F2 U R2 U2 F R' F'
451. 6.16 F2 R' F' U2 R U F' U2
452. 8.35 R2 F2 U2 F U' F' U R2 U'
453. 6.78 R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' F2
454. 7.43 U' R2 F' U R' U2 R' F R'
455. 8.73 F U2 F' U F' R U R U'
456. 3.78 U R2 F R' U F' U' R2 U'
457. 7.30 F U' R U' F U F U'
458. 5.91 R U' F2 R' F U2 R' F U'
459. 8.67 U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
460. 7.55 F U' R2 U2 F' R' U' R F' R'
461. 4.93 F R' F2 R2 F' U R' U
462. 9.74 R2 U' F R' F2 R' F' U' R
463. 7.11 R2 U R' F2 R' F' R F' R
464. 5.65 R' F2 R' U' F U2 R
465. 5.85 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U F2 U'
466. 5.89 F' R F U F U2 F U R' U'
467. 5.72 R' F2 R F' R2 U2 F' U R U'
468. 4.91 U' R U' R2 F U F2
469. 7.16 R' U F' U R2 F' R U R'
470. 7.47 R' F' R' U' R U2 F' U' R U2
471. 4.96 R2 U' F U2 R' F' U F'
472. 5.48 U F2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U2
473. 5.12 F' R2 U2 F U F2 R' U' R2 U
474. 7.81 F' R U F' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
475. 1.66 R2 F U2 F2 U'
476. 5.61 U F2 R' F' R' U' R U'
477. 6.02 F' U F2 R' U' R2 U' F'
478. 7.08 U' F' U F U2 R' U
479. 5.13 F U2 R U F2 R' F R2 U'
480. 5.49 F R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' U'
481. 4.36 R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' R2
482. 5.22 U2 R U' R U2 R F2 R' F'
483. 5.23 U' R U F' U2 R' U R2 U'
484. 6.15 R2 U F R' U R2 F' U2 F
485. 7.64 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R F' R U'
486. 3.17 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 F' U'
487. 5.16 U R2 U2 F' U' F' R2 U'
488. 5.66 R U' F U' R2 U F2 R
489. 6.84 U R' F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R'
490. 7.66 R2 U' F R2 F' R F2 R' U2
491. 7.52 F U' F R' F' U R2
492. 6.33 U F2 U F R U2 F R' U'
493. 6.99 R' U' R' F2 U F' U2 F'
494. 7.41 U F2 R' F U' F U2 F' U'
495. 6.25 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F' R U'
496. 7.09 R U' F' R2 F R2 U' R' F2
497. 3.76 U' F R2 U2 F R F U2
498. 6.47 U' F2 R U' R F' R F' R'
499. 6.35 U' R' F' U' F U' F2
500. 7.71 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 27, 2013)

PB and first sub-8!

7.91 D R2 D' F2 D R2 D R2 B2 U L2 R' D' B2 F L' D2 B R F2 L 

z2 R' L B' F R F L R F2 D
U' R' U R U' R U R'
U' L' U' L
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'
U' R' U' R
U' R L' U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L U2

46 HTM / 7.91 s = 5.815 TPS


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 27, 2013)

On car trip on cstimer. My sister refreshed page so I lost times but I'm pretty sure these are right:
14.92 single (not PB)
16.65 ao5/mo3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PB by a second
17.89 ao12 (not sure about this time. Something 17.8x) PB by 1.5 seconds
18.91 ao25!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's awesome. I don't think I had a sub-20 ao25 before
16/25 sub-20. I think worst was 22.xx.


----------



## Username (Jul 27, 2013)

avg of 5: 10.64

Time List:
1. 10.55 D' B U' L D R2 F2 L' R B' R' D' F' R2 B2 R U' F' R2 B R D' L2 B2 D2 
2. 10.25 R' D' U2 B' U L R2 D2 L' F' L' F U B2 D' U2 L' B2 L' U F2 R B' U F2 
3. (12.44) R' F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 L' D' B F2 L' U F2 R' B R' F D2 F2 B2 U2 B U2 B 
4. (9.21) R' D' B' L' U F2 U2 L' B2 D R' U' L R' D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 L U B2 D 
5. 11.12 D2 B U' R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R' L D' L B R' B2 D' B' R2 B' D' R' U' B R' D2

3x3 

I think it's PB


----------



## Username (Jul 27, 2013)

8.36 3x3 Full step PB single

B' F L F L2 F' D U' B D2 F2 U B' F2 U' B D2 F B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2

R U R' U' R' F R F' was OLL
A-perm


----------



## porkynator (Jul 27, 2013)

I got a 11.92 Heise solve, and I can reconstruct it!

Scramble: U2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' R2 D R2 B D2 R' D2 F2 

x2 R U' D x U' L' //2x2x2 (5/5)
x U' R U R U2 R' F U F //F2L-2 (9/14)
U L' U' L //F2L-1(4/18)
R' U R //EO (3/21)
y R U2 R' //Make 2 pairs (3/24)
U R U2 R' //All but 3 corners (4/28)
x' z' L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L //L3C (9/37)

37 HTM / 11.92 s = 3.104 TPS
37 + 11.92 = 48.92 points @ Combined Challege (46.92 using STM)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 27, 2013)

[h=5]OH SOLVE WTF

15.37 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' R' D' R' F' U2 L D2 F2 R2

z2 U' M' U' D2 x' D'

y' R U2 R' y' R U R' 
U2 y R U R' 
y2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 y' R U' R' U R U' R' 
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U'

PLL Skip

42/15.37 = 2.73 TPS :/[/h]


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 27, 2013)

8.85 sq1 sniggle
(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)

Recon:
4,2/-4,1/3,0/ (cubeshape)
1,0/0,3/ (CO)
-3,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/ (EO)
0,3/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/ (CP)
-2,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/ (EP)

Pretty easy scramble though.


----------



## Lid (Jul 27, 2013)

*16.99 OH*

L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R D L' R D B U F R 

z' L' U z x' U' L' U2 L2
z2 y' L' U L
L U' L' U L U L'
z' U' L' U2 L U'
x' U L' U'
z U' L U L' U L U2 L'
y' z' U L' U L U L U L' U' L' U2
43htm/52etm


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 28, 2013)

16.995 OH ao5 
17.436, (20.749), (14.921), 17.718, 15.832


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 28, 2013)

3 pops and a +2 for 3x3 average at worlds
overall horrible average of 19


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 28, 2013)

Official sub 10 average!! (11.66), 10.35, 10.09, (9.14), 9.34 = 9.93 
12th in first round at worlds.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 28, 2013)

megasim

(1:12.781), (54.429), 57.756, 59.349, 55.525 = 57.543


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 28, 2013)

7.23 full step 3x3 single. Should I count it as a PB? The Scramble was super easy so I am asking. Scramble: D2 B' D' F B' U L' D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L B' U2 L B' U2 F2 B R' L D2

[video=youtube_share;CxM-oSYd5hc]http://youtu.be/CxM-oSYd5hc[/video]


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 28, 2013)

Spoiler: 5x5x5 Average of 12: 1:56.96



1. (1:47.74) U r2 F u l d B2 r' f2 d' l' L2 b2 R u' L' U2 F f R2 f2 U2 u' D' F2 D' R2 U d' b2 F2 L' F L2 b U' d L U D' u' B2 u r2 l F d2 f2 l D2 B2 f2 D B' U' F2 R d l' r
2. 1:58.28 U' u b R2 D' b' L b' l' b f2 l' b2 f2 R' l' r D R u2 B2 R' r2 l' B2 f L u' d' r B' f2 F b2 R2 u' b2 R u r' u' r B L2 r f2 B' r2 d b f F2 B' L R' B' r B u' U
3. (2:13.18) L2 d R' d2 B' f2 d' B2 U2 b2 l r' D' U2 R' b' u' d2 f' u' U2 r' U R2 r L2 F' b R r' U2 f r' F R' d' B' R D' d2 L' f F2 R' r' f U' l R' d' R2 F' l' b l L U B U B2
4. 1:56.76 B2 U L l R' f2 u' U D r' F D2 l L' D' r b' U2 r' R2 B2 R l L' U B F2 L' D2 d2 F' R l2 f2 B R' d2 u2 f2 d' L' F' l' L d' u U' r' l2 U r' u' b d' r' u b2 l' F' d
5. 2:02.20 b2 L2 b2 r F2 r' b U D2 b' u' R2 U' f L2 F' f2 d b l' B2 d2 b' D r2 l2 d' b' R l U b' B' L2 l2 b2 R2 u2 R F2 L' F' B2 D2 B2 l R2 B F D' r' F U2 D r' b' l U2 f u2
6. 1:59.71 B' b2 f l F L' r d2 D2 U' b' u' r' b u l' u b l' D B d f2 B2 d r2 F' d2 R' d' L U B2 L' U' L u2 L F' U u2 l r D' b' B2 f2 d' D2 r b B' l' u2 B' r' u2 d' L' l2
7. 2:07.33 D b B l' u' B U l u' D2 r' b' r' B' D' u' B2 r2 u2 d l2 b' r l2 d U2 f' l' d L2 d2 u U2 r U l2 b f' F R' B2 F d2 F2 r' F' D2 B' F2 u2 R u' b2 d' B L r' U2 F' D2
8. 1:49.54 R2 f2 l2 d' D f2 l d D u2 r' U' D l' D2 B' l2 B2 f' L l' R' u' b' d D2 B b F2 D' b2 r' d' L d' r F' f' r2 d2 R u' d2 b l2 L' U L' b2 f D2 u f' F' L' r2 b U2 R l
9. 1:55.31 F f2 l' U b L' b2 F2 U L D l r B' D' U' L' B' u' b' r' F2 B2 L2 l R' B R D b2 U2 R' L F r' U' u' l2 D2 B2 U2 b F' L' r2 d r' U' F D2 B l2 B F2 f D' R2 U2 b' D2
10. 1:54.81 R D r2 F f b l2 U' l2 U' u' F2 u r' f' B2 R' b' u' b R' r B R2 L F2 r2 f R u2 d' r B2 u f2 l u2 d' b' U f' F D2 f' b' D2 F' u2 l F2 d' D F b' u' d' D B l L'
11. 1:54.22 u' l b2 l' B2 u2 l' U' r' U2 b f u' F2 l' r2 b f' r2 B' r d2 B u' f2 u' l2 r2 R L2 U l2 B2 r b r' u2 d2 R2 L' F' f2 u' d2 U2 L l R' d' f B' b2 D' l2 U f L' F' R B2
12. 1:51.44 u2 d' l2 F B2 D' U' b' l' R2 r f r f u2 f r2 b' u d2 R' l' r U D B' u b l' B2 L d' L F f2 r2 B' U' L' l u' R2 u' d2 F' d' B' U2 f u d D2 f' R B R u' b r2 L


(1:47.74), 1:58.28, (2:13.18), 1:56.76, 2:02.20, 1:59.71, 2:07.33, 1:49.54, 1:55.31, 1:54.81, 1:54.22, 1:51.44



Spoiler: stats



number of times: 15/15
best time: 1:47.74
worst time: 2:21.43

current avg5: 1:53.49 (σ = 1.80)
best avg5: 1:53.49 (σ = 1.80)

current avg12: 1:56.96 (σ = 5.21)
best avg12: 1:56.96 (σ = 5.21)

session avg: 1:59.62 (σ = 8.28)
session mean: 2:00.28


yea that's pb avg12 and avg5. I wonder at what point I should consider myself sub2.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 7.23 full step 3x3 single. Should I count it as a PB? The Scramble was super easy so I am asking. Scramble: D2 B' D' F B' U L' D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L B' U2 L B' U2 F2 B R' L D2


Double xcross: y' x2 F' R' D U' R' F
I wouldn't count that as nonlucky.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Double xcross: y' x2 F' R' D U' R' F
> I wouldn't count that as nonlucky.



Okay, so I can count it as a PB but just not as a non-lucky PB? Cool! I am happy either way


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, anything on a random scramble that you didn't try before is a valid PB.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 29, 2013)

Getting lucky is not a crime, but most people would keep track of both a non-lucky PB and a lucky PB instead of only the last one


----------



## elflord98 (Jul 29, 2013)

A few days ago I got a PB of 29.58, breaking the 30 second barrier for the first time (4 look LL) ! I felt pretty happy about that!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, I got a 32.09 official 4x4 single. Unfortunately, it was my only sub-40 at the competition, because I got at least 25 out of the 30 possible parities throughout 15 solves.

Also, 29.43 while racing Feliks.


----------



## KottenCube (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally sub 20 average of 5
(20.57), (19.14), 20.18, 19.83, 19.96
Ao5=19.99
I am so happy right now.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 29, 2013)

PB Single! 10.23

L' D2 R F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 D L D U' B L2 U2 L' D' R2

forgot, can't reconstruct, LL was F [R U R' U']2 F' pll skip no auf, so close to sub-10

also pb avg5

Average of 5: 15.86
1. 14.94 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U' F' R F D R2 B' D F' D2 
2. (17.80) U' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U F D' R' F2 R D L B U2 B' 
3. 17.26 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 D' L' B D2 B D' F R D R 
4. 15.38 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' F2 R' U L2 B' F' R' U' L2 D B2 
5. (10.23) L' D2 R F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 D L D U' B L2 U2 L' D' R2


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 29, 2013)

8.47 pyra average of 50.
Sub-8.5 at least, it would easily be sub-8 if i could turn the damn thing with any fluency 

EDIT: Also, 8.18 clock average of 1000, done over a long time  hoping for sub-8 on my next 1000

*EDIT 2: Just broke my Ao5 and Ao12 PB's on clock!*

(5.55), (8.57), 7.44, 6.54, 5.93, 6.12, 7.25, 6.63, 7.43, 7.77, 6.78, 7.38 = 6.93 Ao12
Solves 4-9 are 6.43 Ao5
So so happy to break sub-7


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2013)

PLL time attacks

29.12 avg5: (28.44), 30.34, 28.44, (31.29), 28.59 PB


----------



## Frubix (Jul 29, 2013)

I've reconstructed my 3x3 PB

3x3 PB: 12,71
Scramble: B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 L D' R2 F' U L' B U2 L2 F'

Inspection: z2

Solve: 
Cross: [L (D U) R] I did the D and the U at the same time, if counted as one it would be 56 moves
1st Pair: [L' U2 L U L' U' L] 
2nd Pair: [U2 R U R'] 
3rd Pair: [U R' U R U2 R' U R] 
4th Pair: [y' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L] 
OLL: [R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U R] 
PLL: [U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'] 

Moves: 57

TPS: 4,484658


----------



## Iggy (Jul 30, 2013)

3.22, 3.56, 6.59, 2.56, 3.59 = 3.46 Pyra avg5

Not PB, but great.


----------



## kaixax555 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wooo new PB for my 3x3 OH

37.26s for previous solve

Too bad I cannot screenshot cause I am in a military camp


----------



## Username (Jul 30, 2013)

My accomplishment: I realised I have no lookahead at all and I need to practice it (It's an accomploishment to understand what's wrong)

Did an ao5 where I close my eyes every time I turn the cube, and I open my eyes when I'm not turning... Average was 15.xy, I average 13.5 normally. FML


----------



## Emily Wang (Jul 30, 2013)

3:03.46, 2:55.27, 3:13.17, 3:22.80, 3:14.69 = 3:10.44; first three solves make a 3:03.97 MO3, also the 2:55 is pb 

edit: also has anyone tried switching out the springs of the SS mini for dayan ones? how is it?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 30, 2013)

21.25 oh PB. Lol. I still get 2h solves like that. Really fast f2l to antisune and forced pll skip. Since it was forced idk if it is lucky.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 21.25 oh PB. Lol. I still get 2h solves like that. Really fast f2l to antisune and forced pll skip. Since it was forced idk if it is lucky.



Nice! lol, my oh pb is 15.37, which is a bit fast for me 2h (I average 18 2h) 

How did you force pll skip?


----------



## Username (Jul 30, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Nice! lol, my oh pb is 15.37, which is a bit fast for me 2h (I average 18 2h)
> 
> How did you force pll skip?



Do stuff from different angles, Niklas, otherCOLL or stuff



Spoiler



SNIPE METHOD


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 30, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Nice! lol, my oh pb is 15.37, which is a bit fast for me 2h (I average 18 2h)
> 
> How did you force pll skip?



I did a different antisune. I usually do the back one (R' U' R...) but I did the R U2 R' U'...


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 30, 2013)

10.03 a50 and 10.18 a100


----------



## Rnewms (Jul 30, 2013)

(13.37) 13.99 14.68 13.60 (15.79) = 14.09 PB with blue Huanying from WC.

My Zhanchi clearly sucks.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 30, 2013)

2x2 PB avg100 yay

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/102
best time: 1.061
worst time: 5.207

current avg5: 2.311 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 1.619 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 2.411 (σ = 0.38)
best avg12: 1.846 (σ = 0.27)

current avg50: 2.138 (σ = 0.42)
best avg50: 2.072 (σ = 0.38)

current avg100: 2.186 (σ = 0.44)
best avg100: 2.175 (σ = 0.44)

session avg: 2.166 (σ = 0.41)
session mean: 2.224


----------



## Iggy (Jul 31, 2013)

1:31.76 Megaminx PB avg5


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 31, 2013)

13.37 3x3 avg of 12
4X4 single 55.35 second ever sub-1
5x5 single 1:55.01 second ever sub-2
3x3 OH 17.12 single first ever sub-20
finally breaking breaking PB's


----------



## Ollie (Jul 31, 2013)

Back to normal - 1:19.90 ao5 slow turning on 4x4x4


----------



## arvind1999 (Jul 31, 2013)

PB avg of 12 and 100! 

Average of 12: 10.66
1. (8.69) L2 B2 F U2 F R2 B' R2 F D2 R2 D R' U' B2 R' U' L' B' U' B 
2. 9.46 B' R2 F L F U B' R2 D' B R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F' 
3. 11.83 D' B' D' F' L U F' U2 D F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 
4. 12.07 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' U' L' D U L' U2 B' R' D 
5. 10.86 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 B F' L D B F2 R D2 
6. 10.67 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 R F2 D' F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B 
7. (12.22) D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 R U2 L2 D L2 R U B D F D' F2 R 
8. 11.96 U R2 U B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L B' U' F' L U2 F2 L' B2 U' 
9. 8.87 R2 B D2 F U2 B' L2 F' D2 F' D2 L D' R D2 U' L R2 D' L F' 
10. 9.17 L2 D B2 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 D R B L' B R' F' R B D' F 
11. 11.18 U F' R' U2 L2 F' R2 L' B2 L F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D L2 B2 D 
12. 10.50 F' D R' B D L' F2 D2 F' B2 U F2 L U2 R' U2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2

avg100: 12.75
13.06, 19.54, 13.78, 11.15, 11.98, 11.37, 11.14, 10.18, 14.93, 12.53, 14.00, 11.43, 11.01, 9.41, 12.23, 11.09, 13.57, 11.10, 16.13, 12.85, 13.58, 13.95, 10.79, 13.97, 12.08, 12.72, 14.18, 12.07, 15.08+, 14.42, 12.97, 11.19, 12.80, 11.39, 12.52, 14.25, 17.01, 11.47, 17.70+, 14.03, 10.78, 14.86, 14.07, 11.93, 10.62, 11.51, 16.64, 10.38, 11.73, 10.90, 12.86, 12.51, 12.52, 14.71, 16.85, 11.77, 11.27, 13.62, 14.71, 11.62, 17.43, 13.18, 12.49, 14.19, 9.28, 11.65, 12.79, 12.32, 15.03, 11.75, 15.60, 13.89, 12.10, 13.72, 12.28, 12.67, 12.26, 16.53, 11.83, 13.89, 8.69, 9.46, 11.83, 12.07, 10.86, 10.67, 12.22, 11.96, 8.87, 9.17, 11.18, 10.50, 15.71, 12.90, 12.35, 13.89, 13.52, 13.75, 15.18, 15.38

I'm sticking with 2look CMLL for now.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 31, 2013)

LL Scrambles: 3.25, 1.18, 3.46, 3.33, 3.23, 2.35, 2.82, 3.07, 3.42, 2.22, (3.60), (1.01) =* 2.83* avg 12 
lol Two PLL skips.


Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 12: 2.83
1. 3.25 U' L2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F' U F U' F L' 
2. 1.18 F U2 F L2 F L2 F2 U2 B' R' F2 U' F U' R B 
3. 3.46 D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 R' B2 R D2 F' L' F U' 
4. 3.33 L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' F R' U2 F R F2 L' 
5. 3.23 R2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 R F' R' B2 D' F2 D R2 
6. 2.35 R F R F2 L F' L B2 U' L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 
7. 2.82 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R B R2 U R U B 
8. 3.07 B2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L' D' R' F' R F' D' L2 
9. 3.42 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' U L F U2 F' U' L' U' 
10. 2.22 U' F2 L2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 R B' R2 B R' U' R2 
11. (3.60) D L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F R F' R2 B' R' B' 
12. (1.01) F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 R' F' R2 B2 R'


I need faster F2L. Like sub 6 F2L


----------



## Username (Jul 31, 2013)

8.50 3x3 single Full step but easy

F' R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 D L' D' L2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U F B' D2 F2 R

y
F' R U' R2 U L2 y2 U2 M' U2 M
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y2 U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R2 B

2 y2's :fp :fp :fp

Too lazy to calculate movecount/TPS (If anyone is willing to do it, ETM please )


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 31, 2013)

20.62 Ao12. Edging closer to sub-20!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 31, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> 20.62 Ao12. Edging closer to sub-20!



Nice!

My accomplisment:

OH pb avg5 22.07, pb avg12 23.39, lost scrambles because changed session in qqTimer


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 31, 2013)

5. (8.61) R F' L' U2 R' U B2 U' B D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2
NL pb, F2L -1 till LL was 2gen


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 31, 2013)

2-3-4-5-Pyra-Mega-Clock relay in 14:11.86, I know its very slow but oh well, at least I tried


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally I know full OLL, god that took way too long


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 31, 2013)

first average of 12 with my new pyraminx

5.44, 6.27, 5.55, 6.05, (5.17), 7.57, 6.80, 6.48, (7.59), 5.71, 7.10, 5.98

best avg5: 5.68 (σ = 0.33)
best avg12: 6.30 (σ = 0.70) pretty sure this is a pb


----------



## Username (Jul 31, 2013)

avg of 12: 3.74

Time List:
1. (2.48) U' R' L U' B' U R U r' 
2. (5.18) U R' B U' L R U L l r' 
3. 3.86 U' B' U L' R' B' L' B U r' u' 
4. 4.61 B R' B' U' B U B' L' r b' u 
5. 3.84 L R' U R' U R' B' U l r' b' u' 
6. 2.50 U' L' R L R' L' U R l 
7. 4.45 U R' U' L U' R' U L l r' b' 
8. 3.74 U L U' B' U' R U' R r' u 
9. 3.46 U L B' L U L' B L r' u' 
10. 4.22 L U' B R U R B U' l 
11. 3.68 U' R' B' U' R' U R' B' l' r' b u 
12. 3.05 U R L' R U B L U l r b u


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

6.50 and 6.44 3x3 singles within the last 15 minutes.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 31, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 3.74
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (2.48) U' R' L U' B' U R U r'
> ...


Awesomeness.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 31, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 3.74
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (2.48) U' R' L U' B' U R U r'
> ...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm back.

Average of 12: 7.59
1. (6.16) B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 L F' R U' R D2 L2 B F' L
2. 7.78 L' D' B2 D' F B U D2 B R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R'
3. 7.98 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U R2 D' L' R' U' B2 L D2 F' U' B' D
4. (10.25) R2 F2 U B2 D' U' F2 U' B2 U2 R' U L2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D'
5. 7.74 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' D U R B2 L B D2 L F
6. 7.70 U' L D' F2 B' L' F D2 L U L' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 R2 F2
7. 6.94 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R B' D' B' F' U' B2 D2 R' B'
8. 7.62 B2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B R2 F2 D R' U R' D' L F L2 D F
9. 7.39 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 R B2 D2 L' U R' U L' U' L2 B D R U
10. 7.75 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B D' B' D U F' U2 L2 B' L'
11. 7.08 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R D' R2 F U B L
12. 7.92 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 B' L' U2 B' D' B' U2 F' R D2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 1, 2013)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Average of 12: 7.59
> 1. (6.16) B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 L F' R U' R D2 L2 B F' L
> ...



I don't wanna live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2013)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Average of 12: 7.59
> 1. (6.16) B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 L F' R U' R D2 L2 B F' L
> ...


Wait what now? Didn't you average like, mid 8 or something?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 1, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Wait what now? Didn't you average like, mid 8 or something?


Still do. This was just a really good average.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, Andrew. That's intense.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 1, 2013)

3x3 single PB: 5.57 PLL skip

My 3rd sub-6


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2013)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

7.86 SQ1 Single

(0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)

My life will be complete if I set this at a comp.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 1, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 7.86 SQ1 Single
> 
> ...



Good job :tu BTW do you have a video on how to get faster at SQ-1?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Good job :tu BTW do you have a video on how to get faster at SQ-1?



I think they're on Cubing World somewhere, check Season 1.
I might make more vids if I have time and if I finish learning full EP.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 1, 2013)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Still do. This was just a really good average.



Haha, why didn't you do this the week before Worlds instead of the week after?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 1, 2013)

I guess the Weilong doesn't suck...

solves/total: 388/388, Mean: 10.32
best: 6.82 | worst: 15.77
current	best
mean of 3	8.05 (σ=0.25)
avg of 5 8.24 (σ=0.17)
avg of 12	8.81 (σ=0.68)
avg of 50 9.33 (σ=0.87)
avg of 100 9.47 (σ=0.77)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 1, 2013)

6.29 nl with G-perm

L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 R' D2 B D2 B2 D' B F R F' R' D'

x z'
D' R' F' D
U R U' L2 U' L R' U' R
L' U L U' L' U L
U R U2 R' y U R' U2 R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U

50 etm / 6.21 seconds = 7.95 etps
PB is 6.21 with EPLL skip


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

3:14.89 7x7 single

Almost sub-2'd centers+cross :3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Haha, why didn't you do this the week before Worlds instead of the week after?



Probably because that would make too much sense.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 2, 2013)

10.97 PB single!

GO GO SUB 10.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 2, 2013)

8.03 PB Single! and it was NL and on cam, after failing epicly for many сamera sessions I got this with a 12 sec avg5.

edit: I had a PLL skip...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2013)

5x5

1:54.27 avg5
1:58.21 avg12


----------



## David1994 (Aug 2, 2013)

First sub 1:30 on 4x4 using yau method! 

Learnt it a week ago and found it hard to adapt to but averaging 1:50 now


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 7.23 full step 3x3 single. Should I count it as a PB? The Scramble was super easy so I am asking. Scramble: D2 B' D' F B' U L' D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L B' U2 L B' U2 F2 B R' L D2
> 
> [video=youtube_share;CxM-oSYd5hc]http://youtu.be/CxM-oSYd5hc[/video]



here my solution with pll skip
x2 y F' R' D U' R' F2 U F' U L' U y' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R y and then 4x4 oll parity alg


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 2, 2013)

yay, finally got a pyra pb which is better than my official result XD

Average of 5: 2.94
1. (2.46) U R B' L B L' B' L' l' 
2. 2.59 L R' B U' R U B U l b u' 
3. 3.24 R U B U R L' R U r' u' 
4. 3.00 U L R' L R L' R U' l r' u' 
5. (3.62) L B R' U L' U R' L l' r b u'


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> yay, finally got a pyra pb which is better than my official result XD
> 
> Average of 5: 2.94
> 1. (2.46) U R B' L B L' B' L' l'
> ...



Nice, sub WR.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 2, 2013)

Update:
Learnt another OLL.


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2013)

8.28 full step single PB - U-perm at 6.5 = could've been sub 8


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 2, 2013)

8.78 3x3 single
R2 B' R2 F L2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' F2 U' L2 D' R' U B L2 

OLL was M' U M U2 M' U M and then an AUFless PLL skip, but I can't seem to reconstruct this :confused:


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2013)

avg of 12: 11.19 PB by a lot

Time List:
1. 10.76 U' L D2 L2 D R2 B' F L D F2 L2 D' F D L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B2
2. 11.18 B R' D2 B R2 F R U D B2 L R' U' R2 D U2 L U' D' R B' L' B F' L2 
3. (17.25) U B' R2 D F' U B L F2 U' L D2 B' D' R' B L B F' U2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 
4. 11.52 F' L2 F2 U' F' L U R D B L' R F D' R F' L2 F' D R B F' U' R' L2 
5. 11.28 D' R' L U' F2 D2 R L' D' F B2 U2 L' R2 D' U' L' U D' B R L2 F2 R2 L2
6. 11.36 R F2 B' R' L' F' L2 R' D F2 D U2 F' B2 D R L' F R2 D B R L2 F' U 
7. 10.64 B D U L' U' L R' U L' F2 L R' D B' F2 D R2 U2 D2 B D' U F U D' 
8. (10.12) R' D R L F D F R2 D U' B' R' L' B F' L' F D U2 R' D L2 B' U' F 
9. 11.57 D' L' U B' R' L U D B2 F' L B' D2 F' U2 B R' F' D2 U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 
10. 11.63 R2 D B U' F2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 D' F U' B' U' R' U R' L D2 L' D' U' F' U
11. 10.49 R2 L2 U2 L B R U' B' D F R2 D2 R2 L B U' F2 B2 D2 L U F D' U B 
12. 11.47 R L2 B L' D U2 B' D' U2 B' U' D' L' U2 F' D F2 B' U2 L2 R D' U2 F' L


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 11.19 PB by a lot
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 10.76 U' L D2 L2 D R2 B' F L D F2 L2 D' F D L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B2
> ...



how long are you cubing ? 
nice time my pb avg of 12 i pretty close 11.16


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> how long are you cubing ?
> nice time my pb avg of 12 i pretty close 11.16


 About 10 months


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

58.42 megaminx single

Had pretty awesome tps and barely any pauses, LL at 45.

edit: another megaminx solve with OLL skip 

I forced EO though.


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2013)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 9.19
worst: 17.25

avg of 5
current: 12.56 (σ = 0.30)
best: 10.90 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 12
current: 12.81 (σ = 1.33)
best: 11.19 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 100
current: 12.76 (σ = 1.09)
best: 12.76 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 12.76 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 12.78


Sub 13!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

lol 8.39 with 2 look OLL

super long solution, will reconstruct in a sec.

F2 D2 B R L2 B2 U' R L B' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 

x z'

D' U F' R' L y R'
y' R U R' y' U R' U' R
U R U' R' L' U2 L2 U L' 
y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
U2 R' U' R
F U R U' R' F' r U R' U' r' F R F'
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U

60 etm / 8.39 = 7.15 etps

okay, I guess it wasn't that long...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2013)

Finally sub .65 on 2x2 Ortega alg adjacent bottom diagonal top time was 0.621 and TPS14.50


----------



## emolover (Aug 2, 2013)

1:01.69 mega single. I thought I would do some fun solves then I got a PLL skip.

LL was Fruruf U2 Fruruf U2' headlights.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

5x5

1:04.68 single

1:13.15 avg12 = 1:11.72, 1:12.02, 1:15.77, 1:14.08, (1:22.20), 1:11.12, (1:07.58), 1:18.14, 1:14.51, 1:12.09, 1:11.42, 1:10.59


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wut. I loosened my megaminx A LOT and this is what happened. Why didn't I do this before worlds :fp

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 1:12.03
worst time: 1:30.58

current avg5: 1:19.06 (σ = 1.83)
best avg5: 1:17.48 (σ = 3.00) *PB*

current avg12: 1:19.66 (σ = 4.52)
best avg12: 1:19.66 (σ = 4.52) *PB*

session avg: 1:20.30 (σ = 4.79)
session mean: 1:20.46


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Username said:


> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> best: 9.19
> ...



Stop improving! :O


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 3, 2013)

I know I'm slow, and nobody cares about my rubbish accomplishments when there's so many people knocking out awesome sub-10 solves these days, but

PB Ao12 - 20.55 (every day I get closer to that sub-20 Ao12)

Equalled my PB Ao50 in the same session, to the hundredth of a second. BUT the accomplishment I'm most proud of, seeing as I average about 21-22 seconds:

Got a 19.05 with a mis-slotted F2L pair!

SO chuffed with this. I get about 25% sub-20 solves at the moment, and to get a sub-20 with a mis-slot and correction is just such a massive achievement for me. Without the mis-slot would probably have been a 14-15 second solve, but for some reason still getting sub-20 just felt great. It's the first time I've really messed up on a solve and still brought it home sub-20 - just proves to me that I have it in me to bring my average down some day! 

So yeah...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2013)

3.97, 3.90, 3.50, 3.46, 3.75 = 3.72 Pyra avg5

First sub 4 avg5 without any sup 3s.


----------



## etshy (Aug 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> I know I'm slow, and nobody cares about my rubbish accomplishments when there's so many people knocking out awesome sub-10 solves these days, but
> 
> PB Ao12 - 20.55 (every day I get closer to that sub-20 Ao12)
> 
> ...



Don't call them rubbish accomplishments , Fast is a relative thing , Cubing is more about personal achievements IMO , as long as you're trying to get faster and beat your personal bests 
Have Fun and enjoy yourself , and good luck hitting that SUB-20 Ao12


----------



## ottozing (Aug 3, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.880
worst time: 14.513

current avg5: 10.321 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 8.678 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 10.931 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 9.415 (σ = 1.11)

current avg50: 10.614 (σ = 1.17)
best avg50: 9.935 (σ = 0.94)

current avg100: 10.301 (σ = 1.07)
best avg100: 10.301 (σ = 1.07)

session avg: 10.301 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 10.335


----------



## Username (Aug 3, 2013)

Another sub 9 (PLL skip this time)

8.86 L R' U' F2 U' B' D' U2 L' B' D' B L' D L' R' F' B' D B' R2 D' F' U2 R

x2 y'
D B R' D F2 D2
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
y' U2 r' F r
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R 
U2 R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
f' L' U' L U f
U'

42 moves/8.86 = 4.74 TPS


----------



## Username (Aug 3, 2013)

avg of 5: 1:51.55 (PB by 6 seconds wat)

Time List:
1. (2:06.78) R2 Dw2 Uw U' Rw' D2 F2 B Lw2 U2 D2 R B Bw' D' B Dw Rw D2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 B D Fw2 B F Bw R' L' D2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Rw Uw' F' Dw F2 R Dw2 Lw2 L2 Fw2 U2 R' Dw B' Dw' U B' Dw Rw2 Fw' Bw U L Lw' Dw' Fw' 
2. 1:53.59 Dw2 Bw Fw R Rw Uw2 U Fw' Dw2 B Rw2 L' R' Dw' L F2 Uw' Rw Dw B' Rw2 F2 Rw' R2 U Uw2 Dw2 B2 Lw Fw' R' Uw Lw D Uw2 Dw' F2 Lw' D' B' Lw' R' F D' Lw' L2 Uw2 R Lw2 Bw Rw' B' Uw B' Lw F R2 Lw2 F' B' 
3. 1:50.27 L' F2 R2 Bw' B L' Uw2 Fw' R' D' Uw' U Rw R2 Fw2 Lw' Rw Fw' L2 R' Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 Uw L Lw' Fw Uw L2 Uw2 D Fw2 D' Dw2 B Bw' U Rw R U2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw' L2 B F' L Bw F2 Dw' Fw L2 U Fw' Lw2 Fw 
4. 1:50.79 Lw' Uw2 Fw' L2 Lw R F' R Lw' D' Bw Lw2 R Uw B R B D' Bw' F2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' L Fw' Dw' Fw R' Fw' L' Fw Lw2 U' L2 U Bw2 Lw Bw2 B2 F2 R' D' Rw2 D' Uw' Lw2 B2 Lw Dw' Lw' Bw U2 R' B R B2 F' Rw2 D' Dw' 
5. (1:46.19) Uw D R2 Bw D2 Dw B Dw2 R Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw' U2 L2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Fw' Rw F B L U' L2 F Uw Fw Rw F U2 Fw Dw' B2 Lw2 D2 Rw' L B' U2 Uw2 L' F' U2 L Fw2 Dw Bw2 Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 R2 D' Bw



arcio1 said:


> Stop improving! :O



No.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2013)

13.22, 9.38, 10.93, 17.16, 9.71 = 11.29 3x3 PB avg5

Woah counting sub 10. The 9.38 had a LL skip and the 9.71 had a PLL skip. Really lucky average.


----------



## Username (Aug 3, 2013)

8.21 3x3 PB single! 

U' R U' R F2 R' D R B F' R' F U' B2 U' F2 D2 B D' F U L R' D2 F2

x2 y
R' L D' U R' D' R U' R' //Cross + 1
y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //2
y R U2 R' U R U R' //3
U' R' U R U2 R' U R //4
L F' L' U' L U F U' L' //OLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 //PLL

52/8.21 = 6.333 TPS

Still no sub 8's


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 3, 2013)

10.55 mo10
10.79 ao12

1:14.54 Mega mo100


----------



## David1994 (Aug 3, 2013)

4x4 single: 1:34.92

My second best ever solve and it had double parity  3x3 stage at 1 minute.


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 3, 2013)

After about 2 weeks of learning ZZ(I was sub 25 with CFOP when I switched):

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.13
worst time: 36.21

current avg5: 27.46 (σ = 2.82)
best avg5: 26.72 (σ = 1.85)

current avg12: 28.63 (σ = 3.17)
best avg12: 28.63 (σ = 3.17)

Pretty good I guess. 2 solves were EO fail, luckily one of them turned into a corners only-OLL anyway(although I know about 30 OLLs) and the other into an easy T-OLL.
EOline and F2l can be greatly improved, so I think sub 25 should not take long, maybe even sub 20. I'll see


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2013)

5x5

number of times: 24/25
best time: 1:40.52
worst time: 2:18.31

current avg5: 2:07.10 (σ = 5.49)
best avg5: 1:46.92 (σ = 4.67)

current avg12: 2:02.77 (σ = 9.49)
best avg12: 1:52.77 (σ = 9.12)

session avg: 1:58.57 (σ = 8.98)
session mean: 1:57.92

All PBs except the single. My previous PB avg5 was 1:54.xx.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 3, 2013)

3x3 PB:

11.96 non-lucky. U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 B D F' L' U' B2 D B2 R U'


----------



## uvafan (Aug 3, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> After about 2 weeks of learning ZZ(I was sub 25 with CFOP when I switched):
> 
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 21.13
> ...



Nice! Yeah keep practicing and you'll be sub20 in no time!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally another 5!
1. 5.44 B U R' D' L B2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 
z2 y'
B L F' L' D'
U2 L' U L U' L' U L
y U' R U' R' y R U' R'
y' R U' R' y U L' U' L
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' R' U R U R' U' R
36/5.44=6.61 TPS Too many rotations.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 3, 2013)

I get a PLL skip?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 3, 2013)

Average of 50: 9.00


Spoiler



1. 8.57 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F L' U F2 U F L U' R' F 
2. (5.44) B U R' D' L B2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 
3. 8.47 D2 L' D' F R D' R2 U' R B U2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 
4. 9.09 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L R D F' L' F2 U L F' L2 F 
5. 8.52 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U' B L2 F L U2 B F2 U' B U2 
6. 9.81 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' U R U B' L' D' F' D F' 
7. 10.28 B D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' D U' B U' R' D' L F2 R F' 
8. 9.03 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' R F D2 R' D U' F U B' 
9. 7.99 F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U' R' F' U L D' F2 
10. 9.13 F L2 F D2 B2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B R2 B2 L' F U' B' U2 B' 
11. 9.86 R B' D' B2 D' R B R' L' F L2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F B 
12. 8.97 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B U' F2 L R' B' U' F' L2 U' 
13. 8.71 U L2 U B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R D' B' D R D L U2 B' F' 
14. 8.28 U' F L U' R' U' R2 F' U R B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 
15. 8.82 R U2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R U' L B D L' B L' B2 F D2 
16. 9.64 D F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B R' D L' B' F L2 F' R' U' 
17. (10.70) L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 B' F L' R U' R U2 L' B U 
18. 9.73 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' F D R U' B L F L' R' 
19. 9.15 U D R' L U B L' F U L D2 F2 U2 F R2 F R2 F L2 B R2 
20. 7.99 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L F U R2 D' R2 F R' B2 F' 
21. 9.57 R' B2 R' F2 R D2 R' D2 R U2 R B' U R F R2 F2 D' L' D2 F 
22. 9.02 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R F 
23. (10.52) F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D U2 B2 D R B U' B R2 B2 L U' B 
24. 10.08 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B' L D U R B U' L R F2 
25. (7.54) D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' R' F' L D' L' F' 
26. 8.60 F R' B R2 U' F2 D F2 D' B2 R L' B2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 
27. 10.38 D' B L' B2 D' B2 L U' F' R' B' R2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 B L2 F 
28. (11.07) L D2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 D' L2 F D L' R' B2 R' D' L 
29. 10.26 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F U B' L' R F' D2 F2 U R U 
30. 9.35 D L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L D L2 D' F L2 R D2 
31. 8.14 D2 B' R' D2 B2 U2 L U' D2 F R2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 D2 
32. 9.17 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' L' F U' R F' R2 F' 
33. 7.85 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 L B2 U B' D R' D' L' R2 F' 
34. 9.33 L F2 D2 R B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R' F' D B L' B' R B' R2 U' F' 
35. 9.25 R' D2 R D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F R' B F2 L' U' B' L D R2 
36. 9.60 D F' B2 U' B L' D2 L' F D2 L U2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 
37. 7.80 R F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B L' R' D L2 B2 F R D2 F 
38. 8.73 D2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 R' D' L D' R B2 R D F U 
39. 8.21 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L D' F2 L R D L R U B 
40. 9.21 R B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 B' D L F2 R' B U2 L' U L2 
41. 7.98 D' R' F B U' R2 B L' B R' U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 D2 
42. 9.22 L' F' U' R B D' R U' L U' L2 U' R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 
43. 7.84 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F L2 F U B' L' U L2 F L2 D' R' 
44. 9.79 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U L' B U R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 
45. 8.92 L2 U B2 D F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 R B2 U' R' D' B' L' U' B' L2 F' 
46. 8.78 F' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 B' U2 R' B2 R' B' F L' U L2 B' F' 
47. 8.66 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B D2 B' U2 L' D' B2 U' L U2 L2 B' R U2 
48. 9.43 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 R F D B2 L' B' F' R' D U2 
49. 8.97 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D' B D' L' D' U L B2 U2 L' D' 
50. (7.61) F U2 F' L2 B R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R' U F2 L B2 L2


So close!! It turns out that a three week break from cubing was exactly what I needed.
Edit: 9.21 Ao100


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2013)

wat Robert Yau 8.21 official average


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 3, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Nice! Yeah keep practicing and you'll be sub20 in no time!



Thanks man, appreciate it! It really seems like I could "easily" get sub 20. Both EOline and F2l felt extremely slow in those solves. I'll work on it


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2013)

wat Mitchell Lane 6.25 official single


----------



## uvafan (Aug 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat Robert Yau 8.21 official average





antoineccantin said:


> wat Mitchell Lane 6.25 official single



Yeah I've been watching that comp live too. 

Some more:

Kevin Costello 6.94 official single
Kevin Costello 9.28 official average
some guy named Justin Adsuara 9.19 official average
Kevin Costello 15.57 official OH average- he averages 18 at home...

And 3x3 finals are still yet to happen...


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2013)

Crazy scrambles I guess?


----------



## acohen527 (Aug 3, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Yeah I've been watching that comp live too.
> 
> Some more:
> 
> ...



Rob Yau 6.91


----------



## ottozing (Aug 4, 2013)

pyraswag

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.932
worst time: 11.853

current avg5: 6.248 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 4.726 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 6.221 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 5.294 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 6.043 (σ = 1.12)
best avg50: 5.890 (σ = 1.01)

current avg100: 5.995 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 5.995 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 5.995 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 6.101


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2013)

5.66

D' L U' L F U2 B U' F2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F D' L2 B2 F' L2 F2 U F2

Xcross: z2 y' F R2 F L' U L D'
F2L 2: U2 y R' U' R
F2L 3: R U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L 4: U2 R U' R U2 R U' R'
OLL: U r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'

44/5.66 = 7.66 TPS


----------



## kcl (Aug 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5.66
> 
> D' L U' L F U2 B U' F2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F D' L2 B2 F' L2 F2 U F2
> 
> ...



WAT


----------



## ottozing (Aug 4, 2013)

34.252 D2 R2 L2 F D2 R2 r' F2 D f' U2 F2 r' f2 u' U' r2 L' R2 f R u R' u' F' R' r' L' B R' u r f' R' u2 U2 R' L2 u2 U 

I think I did half centers too


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

37.17 offical 4x4 avg
DP NP NP NP DP


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 37.17 offical 4x4 avg
> DP NP NP NP DP



So close it hurts.

edit: But you said you quit?


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So close it hurts.
> 
> edit: But you said you quit?



I did. I didn't even bring my 4x4 to camp the past week. Today was the first day I touched it. XD


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 4, 2013)

3x3 8.75 PB average of 12 

8.38, 9.27, 9.63, (7.08), (33.22), 9.19, 8.68, 8.41, 8.38, 8.84, 9.11, 7.63


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I did. I didn't even bring my 4x4 to camp the past week. Today was the first day I touched it. XD



You said you wouldn't compete?



stevecho816 said:


> 3x3 8.75 PB average of 12
> 
> 8.38, 9.27, 9.63, (7.08), (33.22), 9.19, 8.68, 8.41, 8.38, 8.84, 9.11, 7.63



7.08 ftw


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You said you wouldn't compete?



I'm pretty sure I said that I _might_ do that, but then decided against it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm pretty sure I said that I _might_ do that, but then decided against it.



You thought about not competing anymore?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2013)

So I put dayan springs in my mini 7x7. After spending close to forever trying to get the tensions to feel reasonable, here's the result:

3:21.45 avg5 = 3:24.34, (3:14.61), 3:23.46, 3:16.54, (3:33.73)

Middle 3 = 3:18.20 mo3

The 3:23 could have been way faster because I actually finished centers at about 1:57, but then I screwed up the last cross edge, and later screwed up the last F2L edge without realizing which made L4E become L5E ;_;

EDIT: 3:13.91 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> So I put dayan springs in my mini 7x7. After spending close to forever trying to get the tensions to feel reasonable, here's the result:
> 
> 3:21.45 avg5 = 3:24.34, (3:14.61), 3:23.46, 3:16.54, (3:33.73)
> 
> ...



Looks like somebody took Kevin and Feliks' challenge pretty serious.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> You thought about not competing anymore?



For 4x4


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Looks like somebody took Kevin and Feliks' challenge pretty serious.



Lol I have a pretty long way to go though ;_;


----------



## kcl (Aug 4, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> For 4x4



Why?! I can see you breaking WR's someday..


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Why?!



Because parity is stupid


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

5x5 is fun, and there's no parity!

1:16.46 single. L4E was just like 2 flips in the solving of the centers then parity alg.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Looks like somebody took Kevin and Feliks' challenge pretty serious.



What challenge is that?


Antoine, happy about the grammar?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> What challenge is that?



He's referring to the bigcube seminar at worlds when the two of them agreed that yau does not have as much potential as redux for 5x5+. Feliks mentioned seeing "someone on the speedsolving forums getting 3:30s on 7x7 with it" (i.e. me) but said it wouldn't be worth it in the long run.


----------



## kcl (Aug 4, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 5x5 is fun, and there's no parity!
> 
> 1:16.46 single. L4E was just like 2 flips in the solving of the centers then parity alg.



True. 5x5 is way more fun than 4x4 IMO. 

Set PB ao5 and possibly PB ao12 (can't remember PB lol) 

12.93 ao5 (last 5)
14.52 ao12

14.52 B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 L' U' B F' U R2 U2 B2
16.50 F U2 B' L2 R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R U' B D B2 R' F R' B2 U
18.30 L2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 U B' D' U' B' U' F D' R' U
16.45 U2 L2 F' R2 D' R2 D R B U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 U'
12.98 U R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R2 U L' F U' L' B' D B2 U' F2 L' R'
15.77 F R2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' U B2 D U2 F2 R B F' R2
12.63 L' B2 D2 R F U' B2 D2 R U F D2 F B2 U2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B
11.83 L' D' F D F2 L' D2 F L F D2 B U2 D2 F R2 F' U2 D2
17.55 B2 R B2 R2 B' U' D F' R' F2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F
13.38 L2 B2 L U2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 B' R U' F2 U2 L F2
13.57 D2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' D' R' U' L D B'
11.29 R' F' B R F U D' F' R2 D B R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 D2


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 4, 2013)

8.6 3x3 single 3 move double x cross: 
Scramble: B2 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 D U2 B2 U2 R' U' R' D' R D2 U' B D2 
Inspection: x'
Double X cross: L' B2 R'
F2L 3: U L' U' L U' y' R U R'
F2L 4: y' U L' U' L U' y' R U R'
OLL: U l' U' L U' L' U2 l
PLL: y' x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## tx789 (Aug 4, 2013)

The first 20 solve were so good I broke my pb single 4 times in 20 solves.

Rubik's cube one-handed
4/08/2013 6:05:11 PM - 7:43:14 PM

Mean: 37.73
Average: 37.70
Best time: 26.20
Median: 37.78
Worst time: 50.90
Standard deviation: 6.12

Best average of 5: 31.32
8-12 - 27.76 (40.67) 30.93 (27.04) 35.28

Best average of 12: 32.53
6-17 - 29.59 38.55 27.76 (40.67) 30.93 27.04 35.28 32.61 36.56 26.42 40.51 (26.20)

1. 35.61 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D R2 D B L' B2 R' U R F' L' U R U
2. 45.14 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D B L' D' B2 R' F R' B U2 F U2
3. 30.82 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 U B2 U2 F2 L D F2 D2 B' R' F' U' F' D2 L2
4. 40.57 D U L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L' D U' L2 B' L2 B' L F U2
5. 37.93 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U L' U2 R B' R2 U B' F' U'
6. 29.59 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 B R U B2 F L2 U2 F' L' D
7. 38.55 D U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R' B' D' R' L2 D L2 B U' L D'
8. 27.76 D L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F D L2 B F' R L' U R2 F U2
9. 40.67 D' U2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U B2 R2 L2 F' U' R B2 F' R2 U B' R2 L U2
10. 30.93 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B' L B' R' F
11. 27.04 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' U2 F D R L U' F U
12. 35.28 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 B' D' R L2 B2 D2 R' U L2 F2
13. 32.61 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 D R D' B F2 U' F2 U
14. 36.56 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' F U L' B R B F2 D U' B' U2
15. 26.42 L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U' F2 U R' B' U B D L U F' R' D U
16. 40.51 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B' R' F' U R U2 B U' B
17. 26.20 U F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L B F' R2 B2 F D2 U F' L D'
18. 49.75 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D U F' D' R' L D U B U L D2 U
19. 37.43 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 F2 L U' R2 F' D U B D L F2 U'
20. 30.51 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R D F' D B U F2 U' F2 U'


Spoiler



21. 41.30 D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D U' R' B2 D R' D U' B' U L F'
22. 36.97 U F2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R B F' U' L' D R' B2 F D U
23. 43.53 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B' U2 F U' R' D' L2 B2 U2 F' D2
24. 38.37 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B D R U2 B' D F' U2 R' D L' U'
25. 30.50 F2 R2 L2 D U2 B2 D L2 U F2 U' B' F2 R' D F' R D2 B2 R2 D'
26. 47.84 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' U' B' L' D' B U L' U L'
27. 35.99 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L' F R' L' U' B' D2 L' U R'
28. 48.18 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' L2 U F L B U' F2 R' U' B2 F'
29. 30.89 D2 F2 D R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 B2 L B' U2 R D R2 L F' L' B' U2
30. 32.29 D' R2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R B R2 F' L' F R2 F2 U2 R
31. 42.68 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F' L2 U' L B' D' R2 F' R' U F2
32. 36.21 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U B' L' F D R' U' F' L U2 B' R'
33. 34.63 D U B2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F U' F' L' B D2 B2 L' F2 R U
34. 45.87 D R2 D' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' L' D' F' D' L2 B' U2 B2 U
35. 40.15 D' R2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L D B' R L U F R2 D L'
36. 30.61 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L' D F D2 B' R B' F2 R2 D'
37. 34.92 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 U F' R L2 D2 L2 F' D L B' R' U'
38. 42.38 U' R2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U F U2 L' B' D2 B2 R' L2 D2 F2 D'
39. 36.59 R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L U R2 B L' D R L B2 F
40. 37.90 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' R' D F2 R U2 B F D2 L F' U2
41. 42.02 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' U2 B' U R B F D U' F' L2
42. 33.78 D L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B L' F2 D' B2 L' D' R' F'
43. 37.28 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 U F' R B' L2 D' L' D2 U L' F U'
44. 49.91 B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R' L U B2 F L B2 F R' D2
45. 45.98 L2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L' F' D2 R D B L' U B2 F' U2
46. 33.91 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F D' U2 B2 D R D2 F2 U' R'
47. 40.57 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 B' D' U' L' B U F' R2 U2 F2
48. 42.80 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B' R' L B' F2 D B' U R F2 U'
49. 35.39 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D R F2 U2 F' U' L2 U2 R' F R2 U'
50. 38.40 U L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 F R' F L' U B L2 F L2 F D
51. 40.96 D' B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' R2 D2 B2 D' R' F' L2 U2 L
52. 40.71 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' L F L2 F2 L D B' U' R' U2
53. 29.73 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R D L2 B2 F' R' U' L' B F2 U'
54. 46.04 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D U B' D' R' F2 L' D2 R B2 L U'
55. 43.28 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B' L2 D B U2 L F' L2 B
56. 31.95 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B R D B' U' F L2 D R' D'
57. 38.18 R2 L2 D L2 U B2 R2 D B2 D B2 R' U2 B U B R2 U' R2 F2 L'
58. 43.67 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' R B' R2 L D2 R' B' R2 D R U'
59. 41.79 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U' L D B' L D' R L2 D2
60. 33.60 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 U B2 R' D F R2 U L2 U' R' B U
61. 44.27 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L' F' R L' F2 U2 B L' D2 R D'
62. 32.52 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U' L' F R D' B2 F D2 U' F' R' D'
63. 29.27 U R2 D' B2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 R' D2 B' U' F' U2 L' B F D U2
64. 50.90 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U B2 U F2 U L2 B' R' B R' B2 L' F2 U F
65. 37.78 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 U' R L' U' B R2 B F2 U2 R


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 4, 2013)

Average of 5: 2.79
1. (2.06) U R L R B U R' U' b' u 
2. 2.50 R U L U R U' L' R' r u' 
3. (4.09) U L' U' R' U R' B' L B l' r b 
4. 3.04 L R L R B' U' L B l r u' 
5. 2.82 U R' U B' L B R' B' b u' 

wut, pb again

EDIT:
number of times: 117/117
best time: 2.06
worst time: 7.33

current avg5: 4.43 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 2.79 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 4.02 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 3.73 (σ = 0.68)

current avg100: 4.14 (σ = 0.72)
best avg100: 4.11 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 4.14 (σ = 0.71)
session mean: 4.20

that ao100 is for sure pb, never remember getting something lower than 4.2


----------



## Username (Aug 4, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Average of 5: 2.79
> 1. (2.06) U R L R B U R' U' b' u
> 2. 2.50 R U L U R U' L' R' r u'
> 3. (4.09) U L' U' R' U R' B' L B l' r b
> ...



wut


----------



## David1994 (Aug 4, 2013)

4x4 average of 5 (PB) : 1:42.71
2:08.65, 1:46.25, (1:37.20), 1:42.68, (1:39.21)

First solves of the day too


----------



## Username (Aug 4, 2013)

8.04 F' D U2 L2 F L' R2 B' F2 R' D F2 R2 D F2 L D U R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L D

y
U' R' U F y' L' U L D //Xcross
y U2 R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' //Lol
y D' U' R U' R' //3rd Pair
U' y R U R' //Finish F2L
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL(CP)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 //PLL

49 Moves / 8.04 = 6.09 TPS (ETM)

I keep getting PB singles


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 4, 2013)

PB avg5 14.76

15.55 D' U' L B2 F D2 B2 F D2 R' U D2 L2 D U B L2 F L' F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2
14.11 R' U2 R D2 R' L D B' D2 L U2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 D' F D2 R2 F' R D2 B2 F2
18.93 B' L R' F U B' F' D' B D U2 R2 L U2 F' B2 U' L' R2 B D2 L' D F2 R
14.63 L' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 L D B' L2 B' F' D U2 B L2 F2 R' B L2 D2 L' F B
13.68 D U' B F' R U2 F D2 L' D' B L' U2 R2 B' L' R2 U B' R' D2 F2 D' L U2

sub-15 yay!


----------



## David1994 (Aug 4, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> PB avg5 14.76
> 
> 15.55 D' U' L B2 F D2 B2 F D2 R' U D2 L2 D U B L2 F L' F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2
> 14.11 R' U2 R D2 R' L D B' D2 L U2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 D' F D2 R2 F' R D2 B2 F2
> ...



Nice! You know full OLL?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 4, 2013)

David1994 said:


> Nice! You know full OLL?



I know some 20 to 25/57


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 4, 2013)

New 6x6 PB by about 20 seconds: 2:57.68. Everything during the solve was nice and smooth. Also, DP.

PS yau5


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 4, 2013)

5x5 PB 6:55.05. I almost never practice 5x5 and I'm not good at big cubes.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 4, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I know some 20 to 25/57



Same I know about 25 too.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 4, 2013)

2x2 avg of 20: 4.43


----------



## Dino (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally learned my G perms so I'm now running on full PLL power at last!

Think I'll consolidate for a few days now before starting to expand my OLL.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2013)

1:25.74 megaminx avg12, 1:23 avg5, 1:09 single
8.96 3x3 sim avg12, 8.30 avg5
10.77 3x3 avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2013)

7x7

3:17.76, 3:05.63, 3:24.57 = 3:15.99 mo3

On that 3:05, I finished centers at 2:00. lolol


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 7x7
> 
> 3:17.76, 3:05.63, 3:24.57 = 3:15.99 mo3
> 
> On that 3:05, I finished centers at 2:00. lolol



how two do edges unslowly

ithink your useing yau but today I got a 4:55 7x7 single and finished centres at like 2:10 D:


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> how two do edges unslowly
> 
> ithink your useing yau but today I got a 4:55 7x7 single and finished centres at like 2:10 D:



1. the clear answer is because m-slice pairing is the greatest........ nobody kill me please
2. yes im using yau, 1:05 for pairing all 12 edges plus full 3x3 would be kinda fast
3. turn slower and lookahead

also practice

oh yeah, and that solve had really easy L4E. So did the second 3:05 I did five solves after the first one.


----------



## Owen (Aug 5, 2013)

38.83 Square-1 average of 5.


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 5, 2013)

6 sub50s today. that's pretty cool.
also the first 5 solves were *47.23 PB avg5*



Spoiler: 4x4x4 Session times



1. 47.42 L' B2 R2 U2 r2 R F f r2 L' f L' R2 f' B2 D' u U f' u2 U2 R B2 R' F2 u r B2 F2 D B F' r2 f2 u2 L2 U' u2 f2 F
2. 44.36 u' R2 U2 r U r' B' D2 u2 L2 D L R U r R' D2 r u' f2 U2 L F2 L2 f2 r2 U' L2 r2 B r U R' D' R' F2 U L2 f B'
3. 48.10 R F2 L2 f L' B u2 U2 R' r' u2 F2 L' r2 D' R B2 u' r' f L' r' D' B2 u L' R2 u' R' B' U u2 D' R' B' U B2 R r2 f2
4. 46.18 B2 L r' f F L2 B' R' F' u f' L R f' r' u2 f D' R' D' f' r B2 L r2 B F2 U u F2 u2 f R u2 B' L f u' L' f2
5. 57.10 B L2 R D2 U2 r2 F2 f B L f' D' f2 u2 R2 L u2 f' R u2 R' D L u2 f2 u2 U' r2 D' F' r L' D' U u' r2 f' B' R f'
6. 53.35 R' B u' r u L U R2 r' f' F r u2 D' F B2 r' f2 U R f' u D2 r f U2 L' D R2 f B R B2 R F U2 r' L u2 54.87
7. 55.46 U u' D B u' R' r' U' u f' u2 f U' F2 U' r2 B R D L' f' r2 B2 L' U F' u' B R2 r' U u L' U B' r' D r2 u B'
8. (44.01) D' B' R' L r D r' u' F2 B L' B' L' R' U' D2 r U2 B2 L2 B2 r' f' U B U L2 U2 R F' L2 u D2 U' F2 f U L2 R f
9. 1:01.92 U' B2 U' L2 f L B U r u' f' F D F' D r' L2 R2 U F U' F U' f2 D2 B R F R U2 L' B U L2 D' R r' B2 R' U2
10. 45.12 U' B2 R' r2 B' D r D R L u U F R u' U2 f D r' F f r F2 L R2 f' U2 f' L2 R2 D u' U2 L u R' D' F' f2 L'
11. 56.10 f D' F f2 r2 F' B' D L2 R2 U B D' B2 r2 B U' F' r2 F2 f L2 u U' f2 L2 R' f2 F' R L u2 r R' F2 u' D2 F R2 u'
12. (1:04.42) L u' f L' F2 f' D' B' U L2 R f' F2 r F2 R2 L2 B U2 R' L U2 D' L B2 r f R2 U' F2 B' R' F' r' f2 u R u F' R'
13. 52.78 D r' B r R2 D F' U2 F' B' f u2 B L' R' u' r F' u' F u2 U2 f' F2 R' u F R2 U2 r U2 L' R' f U2 R2 u2 L2 f' U
14. 52.02 L u' D2 R2 F2 U D2 r2 D' U' F u D2 U r f2 F B R' u' L' R' F' B2 f L2 D2 U' B' U2 F R u F2 U L' f' D' L' D2
15. 52.72 F2 u R' u' F' f u2 U R' B f2 L B' r F B' R u D' F D2 B F' L2 B L B' U B D2 F2 U2 F r f' B' L' u' L B


I was so mad when I got the 1:04


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2013)

I became the master of chaos today.


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 5, 2013)

*4x4* Sudden improvement after worlds 

32.55, 40.65, 35.78, 44.87, 31.79 = 36.33
(34.56), 37.03, 44.47, 35.75, 38.78, 36.78, 42.22, 41.18, 44.05, 39.33, (48.50), 40.22 = 39.98


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> I became the master of chaos today.



If you are referring to that one thread then thank you.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 5, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> *4x4* Sudden improvement after worlds
> 
> 32.55, 40.65, 35.78, 44.87, 31.79 = 36.33
> (34.56), 37.03, 44.47, 35.75, 38.78, 36.78, 42.22, 41.18, 44.05, 39.33, (48.50), 40.22 = 39.98


That tends to happen 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.40
worst time: 15.00

current avg5: 9.90 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 8.76 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 10.09 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.54)

current avg100: 9.43 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 9.43 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 9.43 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 9.54

This is so much more consistent than my regular averages 


Spoiler



9.63, 8.37, 9.51, 11.27, 9.97, 8.32, 9.55, 8.42, 9.62, 7.18, 10.11, 8.95, 10.82, 7.97, 8.84, 9.84, 9.60, 15.00, 11.74, 8.19, 7.96, 9.31, 9.68, 9.28, 10.30, 8.73, 7.92, 9.82, 9.05, 10.62, 10.60, 10.70, 7.50, 9.24, 9.11, 10.50, 9.27, 7.34, 10.00, 10.30, 9.85, 8.22, 7.43, 10.76, 9.42, 9.37, 9.90, 9.40, 8.54, 8.84, 9.17, 9.67, 9.37, 11.48, 9.74, (7.44), 8.83, 8.76, 8.79, 9.21, 8.09, (14.52), 8.47, 9.92, 9.34, 8.64, 9.52, 8.51, 9.80, 8.18, 9.99, 7.07, 12.51, 10.12, 9.13, 7.87, 8.46, 14.61, 9.83, 9.37, 8.02, 9.17, 9.10, 10.37, 9.24, 10.51, 10.85, 6.40, 11.82, 8.87, 12.36, 9.68, 12.66, 8.90, 9.10, 10.47, 9.51, 10.39, 9.81, 8.20



Also, a 6.07 avg100 for F2L


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 5, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> *4x4* Sudden improvement after worlds
> 
> 32.55, 40.65, 35.78, 44.87, 31.79 = 36.33
> (34.56), 37.03, 44.47, 35.75, 38.78, 36.78, 42.22, 41.18, 44.05, 39.33, (48.50), 40.22 = 39.98



Dayum, that ties my PB avg5! Nice!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

Cube: Fangshi with IZO super bright
Timer: Android timer called Finger timer
Time: 26.20 lucky solve with a PLL skip. I'm not a Sub 30 sec solver.
Method: Beginners with some F2l, OLL, and PLL
Also this video is a video response to this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJZ0xMygpRo


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 5, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> *4x4* Sudden improvement after worlds
> 
> 32.55, 40.65, 35.78, 44.87, 31.79 = 36.33
> (34.56), 37.03, 44.47, 35.75, 38.78, 36.78, 42.22, 41.18, 44.05, 39.33, (48.50), 40.22 = 39.98





yoshinator said:


> Dayum, that ties my PB avg5! Nice!


Actually nvm:

35.90, 34.69, (42.73), 34.65, (34.56)= *35.11 =D*

4 Parities I think...

[Just so we're clear, I did about an hour of 5x5 and 3x3 before doing this]


----------



## Username (Aug 5, 2013)

47.10 4x4 PB single


----------



## Wassili (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, I just got my third sub-10 single, and so far, all of them have been 8 seconds  8.74


----------



## MYKE (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got my first ever sub-20 average of 00:19.71! OOOOOSS!!!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2013)

73 5x5 solves in one sitting. By far the biggest 5x5 session I have ever done. session avg: 1:48.18. Really should have been faster though 

times 



Spoiler



2:01.42, 1:56.61, 1:47.15, 1:47.22, 1:52.29, 1:57.27, 1:49.37, 1:49.27, 1:50.42, 1:36.56, 1:47.07, 1:48.11, 1:37.01, 1:51.48, 1:43.95, 1:48.06, 1:41.80, 1:41.02, 1:46.32, 1:45.47, 1:52.83, 1:36.68, 1:46.26, 1:59.48, 1:33.92, 2:02.36, 1:58.82, 1:37.44, 1:38.90, 1:34.45, 1:35.75, 1:37.61, 1:39.24, 1:48.52, 1:55.64, 1:42.61, 1:43.02, 1:49.50, 1:40.90, 1:55.52, 1:50.02, 1:54.95, 1:42.71, 1:43.75, 1:50.69, 1:44.05, 2:07.25, 1:46.01, 1:44.83, 1:43.02, 1:42.69, 1:45.54, 1:50.13, 1:42.03, 1:44.01, 1:56.80, 1:56.49, 1:54.52, 1:45.88, 1:50.48, 1:59.89, 1:46.99, 1:40.33, 1:57.75, 1:44.19, 1:50.06, 2:13.44, 2:07.69, 1:50.43, 1:45.23, 1:52.24, 1:44.06, 1:52.39 


number of times: 73/73
best time: 1:33.92
worst time: 2:13.44

current avg5: 1:49.30 (σ = 2.97)
best avg5: 1:36.93 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 1:51.10 (σ = 6.88)
best avg12: 1:41.35 (σ = 4.40)

session avg: 1:48.18 (σ = 7.39)
session mean: 1:48.33


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 73 5x5 solves in one sitting. By far the biggest 5x5 session I have ever done. session avg: 1:48.18. Really should have been faster though
> 
> times
> 
> ...



h-h-h-how....


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> h-h-h-how....



Simple really, because I have no life outside of cubing


----------



## Wassili (Aug 5, 2013)

60 solves is the most I've done in one session, and that's with 3x3...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2013)

Wassili said:


> 60 solves is the most I've done in one session, and that's with 3x3...



lol, noob!  jk


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

Wassili said:


> 60 solves is the most I've done in one session, and that's with 3x3...



I've only done 75 with 2x2. 

Around the 40th solve, I get kinda tired in 3x3.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 5, 2013)

So... apparently I'm fast at 3x3 now. I had a 10.04 avg12 with the last 3 solves all being 11s last night, then this:

Best average of 5: 9.17
9-13 - 9.11 (9.11) (10.48) 9.24 9.16

Best average of 12: 9.87
2-13 - 10.27 10.35 (9.01) (12.42) 11.40 9.79 9.80 9.11 9.11 10.48 9.24 9.16


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I've only done 75 with 2x2.
> 
> Around the 40th solve, I get kinda tired in 3x3.



Really, you get bored that quickly? IDK how you do. I can cube for hours non stop and still enjoy it.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I've only done 75 with 2x2.
> 
> Around the 40th solve, I get kinda tired in 3x3.


I did 500 3x3 solves while watching the last day of WC event stream. My hands did hurt a bit, but it was wasn't mentally tiring,


----------



## David1994 (Aug 5, 2013)

The most solves I have done in a sitting was 50...and that was on 2x2


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 5, 2013)

WTFWTFWTF

Best average of 5: 33.75
1-5 - 34.86 32.89 33.51 (54.99) (32.20)

34 had OP, 54 had DP, and 32.2 had 3 second PP execution. Wow.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 5, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> WTFWTFWTF
> 
> Best average of 5: 33.75
> 1-5 - 34.86 32.89 33.51 (54.99) (32.20)
> ...



gogogo NAR


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 5, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> gogogo NAR



WTFWTFWTFWTFWTF MY LIFE IS SO AMAZING!!!!!

Best average of 5: 33.75
1-5 - 34.86 32.89 33.51 (54.99) (32.20)

Best average of 12: 35.98
1-12 - 34.86 32.89 33.51 (54.99) (32.20) 37.20 34.69 38.43 43.50 34.60 33.10 36.98

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yeeeessssssss

I think 3 OLL parities and 4 PLL parities throughout the whole average. Amazing.

**** counting 43


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 5, 2013)

9.25, 9.98, 8.19, (11.28), 9.49, 9.61, 9.31, (7.34), 8.81, 9.94, 7.37, 10.42

current avg12: *9.24*


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 5, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> WTFWTFWTFWTFWTF MY LIFE IS SO AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> Best average of 5: 33.75
> 1-5 - 34.86 32.89 33.51 (54.99) (32.20)
> ...


nice, but werent you taking a break from 4x4?


----------



## David1994 (Aug 5, 2013)

4x4 mean of 3: 1:32.65

PB  My cube isn't that great either so I am happy with my progress using yau method.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

3:12.52 5x5 single. Sub-1 centers! LL was sune U2. Predicted pll skip. Edge pairing was pretty smooth. 

I think it was like 57-1:25-40 or something like that.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2013)

7.07, 7.66, 7.43, (9.37), (7.00) => 7.36 avg5

Megaminx L2F (after EO though) I think average move count for that step is 50-65, so around 7 tps :3


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Simple really, because I have no life outside of cubing



Sounds like me lol I do 500 3x3 or 1,000 2x2 in one sitting when I'm bored

Oh and I got 2:21 5x5 PB.. Yeah I'm slow


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Sounds like me lol I do 500 3x3 or 1,000 2x2 in one sitting when I'm bored
> 
> Oh and I got 2:21 5x5 PB.. Yeah I'm slow



Haha, 

You're not that slow at 5x5! these are the times from my first avg of 5 on a 5x5 and you see I sucked at one point: 6:02.13, 6:31.29, 7:04.87, 5:06.91, 6:07.78=6:13.73 11/10/2012


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Haha,
> 
> You're not that slow at 5x5! these are the times from my first avg of 5 on a 5x5 and you see I sucked at one point: 6:02.13, 6:31.29, 7:04.87, 5:06.91, 6:07.78=6:13.73 11/10/2012



Wow, you got really fast in under a year.. I suppose it's nice that I dropped 2 Minutes off my average just by focusing on edges though.. I average around 3 so the 2:21 was a surprise!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wow, you got really fast in under a year.. I suppose it's nice that I dropped 2 Minutes off my average just by focusing on edges though.. I average around 3 so the 2:21 was a surprise!



Thanks!


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

Haven’t done a session of 3x3 bigger than 12 solves for over 2 months so there is a lot of improvement here. Everything’s PB except single but I got that yesterday 11.168. Mostly more consistent than normal as well

number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.857
worst time: 19.067

current mo3: 16.407 (σ = 1.48)
best mo3: 13.059 (σ = 0.43)

current avg5: 15.549 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 13.147 (σ = 0.49)(down 0.6x)

current avg12: 15.549 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 13.670 (σ = 1.13)(down 1.0x)

current avg25: 14.710 (σ = 1.49)
best avg25: 14.347 (σ = 1.26)

current avg50: 14.897 (σ = 1.48)
best avg50: 14.897 (σ = 1.48)(sub 15)

session avg: 14.897 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 14.953


Times
17.718, 15.703, 16.440, 14.418,15.261, 14.503, 13.478, 16.309,11.962, 16.828, 15.312, 18.976,13.622, 12.264, 18.068, 14.375,15.350, 15.247, 14.973, 16.483,15.510, 13.056, 14.902, 11.857,14.318, 15.293, 13.265, 16.540,16.179, 13.510, 14.928, 13.180,12.584, 13.412, 13.445, 16.111,12.423, 12.848, 19.067, 12.458,14.225, 16.911, 14.230, 14.925,17.597, 15.309, 13.070, 16.417,17.883, 14.922


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2013)

Real 3x3x3

10.30 avg12
10.44, (11.78), 11.74, 9.01, (8.32), 9.88, 10.73, 11.03, 10.81, 9.25, 10.63, 9.46


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 6, 2013)

2nd sub-10 3x3 ao12 - 9.98

Times: 9.04, 11.18, 9.89, (11.57), 11.17, 9.81, 9.24, 10.26, (8.45), 10.05, 9.79, 9.38



Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 9.04 D F L2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B' R F2 L' D2 B' R B L2 R' F' R' F2 B L' 
2. 11.18 D2 B U' F' U2 D L2 U B F2 U R L2 D2 R2 B2 U L U B F2 U D2 L' R 
3. 9.89 L2 D L' D2 U' R2 L2 U F U2 F2 D B2 F' L2 D F2 L' R' F2 R2 B U2 D R2 
4. (11.57) R' U2 B' U2 R2 D' R U2 L U2 R D2 U' F2 L2 B F' D2 L2 U' R L2 U R L' 
5. 11.17 B U2 R U2 L2 B U' R2 U2 B L F B' U2 L R' B' L F L2 D' R D2 R' B2 
6. 9.81 F2 D F2 D R' U2 D R' B2 U F B' L2 R D2 R' B' D' R B F2 U' D2 L2 D 
7. 9.24 B' U2 D L D B2 F' L F' R2 B' L' D2 U' B F' D' L D2 R B U' R' F2 U' 
8. 10.26 B' R U' F L B R2 F L U F' B' R2 D2 L R' F R L2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 L2 
9. (8.45) R2 U B U2 D2 R' B F2 L2 F U R2 B' D R L2 U2 L2 F2 R' L B U2 R B 
10. 10.05 D' L U R2 F2 B' D' F' B' U2 D L' B D' R' B F2 D' R B2 D' F2 R' F' U 
11. 9.79 R U R' L' B D' U2 R F2 D' U R' D' L' B U2 R2 U D B' L2 R2 U' D' B2 
12. 9.38 U B' R B' U D' L' R' B' F2 U' B U B' D L' D F2 D2 F B2 U' R F' D2



pb is 9.918


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 6, 2013)

finally sub 13 Ao100

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-6
avg of 100: 12.90


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 12.03 U' R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F L' B L2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 U' 
2. 13.74 U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L D2 B D2 U L R' D2 L F2 
3. 12.74 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U' L R' B F U L' B2 R U2 R2 
4. 14.36 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' R2 D B' U2 L U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F 
5. 14.34 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 U' F2 U R U2 B' D B2 U2 F L2 D L 
6. 13.41 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D' F' L' D U' L2 B L2 U R' 
7. 13.38 U2 L2 D R' F L' B' L2 F' D' L2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U 
8. 12.88 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L R F2 R' D2 U' F L' D B' F R U' R F' 
9. 12.31 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L F U' L B' U' L2 F' R D' 
10. 15.11 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 D F' D2 U B D F L2 U2 
11. 13.15 R2 F U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F L' R B' L' F2 R' D R2 D' L2 
12. 11.36 U L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 L' D U2 F' D L D B R' U 
13. 13.43 L2 F R2 F' L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 D2 U L' R' B' R F' R2 B' D' 
14. 14.45 F' R' D' R2 L' D' R2 F B' R' B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 
15. (16.42) R2 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F' D L2 D' R D L' B' U' R2 
16. 14.29 R2 D L F R L' B U' F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 
17. 13.15 F' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 B' R' U' R B2 R' U2 R D' B R2 
18. 10.90 L2 F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 F D L D B U2 R2 
19. (9.21) B2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' L U L2 B F R2 D2 R' F L2 
20. 12.43 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 B R2 F U2 L' R D F2 U2 L D2 U F 
21. 12.96 B2 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' B' L2 R F2 L' D2 B F D 
22. 12.66 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B R' B2 L D L D B' D' B 
23. 13.11 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 F D B2 R U' B2 D' R2 B D 
24. 13.49 U B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' L R U2 F' D' F2 
25. 11.41 D2 L2 F D2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R B' R2 U' R' D U F D' 
26. 15.28 D' L2 U' L' U2 F L' D R2 B2 R B2 L U2 L F2 R2 
27. 12.83 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 F2 U' L' F2 U B2 D2 L' B' R2 F D2 
28. 12.56 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 B' R2 U' L' F2 U' B R' B' F 
29. 13.68 B U2 F2 L2 B' F2 D2 L F R U L' R2 U2 F D L 
30. 12.45 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D R2 U F2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L F' U' B2 F' U 
31. 13.11 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L' U2 B R' D F2 
32. 13.90 U B L2 F2 B2 L' B U' D L2 F' R2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F D2 B 
33. 12.66 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L U R' F R B' L R B2 
34. 12.54 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R D2 U2 B2 R' B' R D' L B 
35. (9.76) L2 F R2 B U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R D U F D' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 
36. 11.27 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 U' F D2 R B R2 U R2 F L U 
37. 13.47 F L2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R U' L' B' D' F D L B D' 
38. 13.02 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R F U' F2 L' B' L F L' F' 
39. 12.96 B' U2 F' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B R2 D' R U2 R2 F L' B' D' F' D2 
40. 13.80 L' F2 D' R F' B L U' R F U2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 
41. 12.57 R2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F U' L D' R' U F2 D L2 B' 
42. 14.99 U2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' B' L' F R D2 B2 D L U' 
43. 11.47 L' U' B' R2 F' U2 F' R B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 B' U2 R2 
44. 12.38 L2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' F L2 R' F' U' R2 U' R U' 
45. 12.56 R2 D2 B2 R F2 R' U2 L' D2 L' D' B L R' U F D2 L F' R2 
46. 11.95 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' F D L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' 
47. 12.75 D2 L B2 F2 R F2 R B2 D2 L' R D' R2 F2 U' R B' D' L2 D' 
48. 13.23 D' F L2 U R' B2 D F' U2 R' F D2 R2 L2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 L2 
49. 14.73 B' D2 B L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U R2 D2 L U B2 D B2 
50. (10.28) D' R' L' B' R2 F U2 B' R D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F2 
51. (15.81) F2 U2 R' D L F B' R B U D2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 
52. 12.30 R2 F2 D' R' B U' D2 B2 U' F L2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 F D2 R2 F2 
53. 11.99 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F' D2 F' R' F L2 B2 U L B' 
54. 12.46 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B' L' U L B' 
55. 12.22 D2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 R' D L2 D' L' R U' F' D' B2 
56. 13.76 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' U' B2 U R2 F' D2 F2 D R' B D2 B' R' B R2 
57. 13.40 B R U2 D' B U R U D' F U2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 
58. (15.54) D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 L R2 D2 U L F2 D L' B2 D' B' R 
59. 13.34 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L2 B' D2 U' R D B2 F' U 
60. 13.99 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U B2 U' R2 U L' U' B D L2 R' B U L U 
61. (10.33) D2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F D2 L' F R2 F' R U' B2 R2 
62. 14.70 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L' U' B' D' R U F2 D R2 D' 
63. (15.79) D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F' R' B F2 L2 R' F2 U R2 D 
64. 13.25 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B' L2 U' R D' U' L' R B U' R2 B2 
65. 12.49 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D L' R2 B R' F U2 R' D2 R2 U 
66. 13.40 R2 F' L' U D L2 U' B U B2 U B2 U D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' 
67. 11.27 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F2 L2 B L2 U L' B' R' D2 L2 F' D' F' 
68. 11.52 D2 L2 D' F' B2 D2 L2 D F R F2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 
69. 11.24 B D2 L2 B2 F U2 F' D2 U2 F R2 U' F2 L' U' F2 U L U2 F' R 
70. 12.91 U' B R' B2 R' B L F' D' B' L2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 R' L2 F2 D2 
71. 12.23 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D L' U' F' L2 U' F L D' B U2 
72. 13.16 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B L D' L2 U B U2 R' F U2 
73. 12.99 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R B2 L2 R2 F' D' U B2 F' U B2 U2 L U2 
74. 12.36 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 B' L' U F2 L' D2 L' D' F' 
75. 13.93 D B L' U' F' U L2 U L B R2 U D2 F2 B2 D B2 U F2 B2 U 
76. 12.75 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' L D' B2 L2 B2 R' F D2 U' 
77. 11.83 B' D2 F R2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 F R2 D' U2 L' U2 B2 F' U2 R' U' 
78. 11.15 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U B D2 L F2 R2 D2 L' B2 D' F2 
79. (10.01) F L F2 U2 L' U2 L' D' F L' F2 U R2 L2 D R2 L2 U' B2 D 
80. 10.57 R L' U2 F L' F' D B D' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R 
81. 13.48 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B L D2 B' F D U2 B L U R2 
82. (15.63) D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' D B' F2 L' B2 D' B' U2 L 
83. 12.82 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U B F' L U' B2 F' R2 U' R U2 
84. 13.94 D' R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' B R B2 D' L B2 U' F 
85. 13.71 F2 L2 U F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B D U2 L D' F D U' F 
86. 11.06 B2 U2 F U L2 D L2 D2 F' R' D2 R' U2 L U2 R B2 R' B2 
87. 11.13 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R' D R D2 R B L' U R2 F' 
88. 13.88 D2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B L R' F R' B L' B2 U' B2 
89. 14.26 U B' L' D L F U R2 D L F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 
90. 12.60 D B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B F2 L F R' B' F2 U2 L2 U 
91. 13.54 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 D L' U' F L U B F' D2 L 
92. 13.30 B U2 F R F2 B D F' R' U D2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 B 
93. 11.94 D F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B D' B F R' U2 L' D B2 R2 
94. 13.30 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D' L F R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 
95. 13.91 R2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B' D2 B' L2 U' B L2 U R' B R' U2 B R' 
96. 13.20 D' F' D2 B U L D2 L B2 D L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 
97. 11.50 R' U R D' F' D2 F2 B L D2 B R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 
98. 12.17 D' F R' L2 U' D' F' L F' D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 
99. 13.01 L' F' U' L2 F' D B' U R' U2 R B2 R B2 R2 B2 R L2 F2 
100. 12.30 F2 L2 B2 R B' L D' F' L' B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L F2 B2


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.40
worst: 6.28

avg of 5
current: 4.64 (σ = 0.20)
best: 3.67 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 4.40 (σ = 0.83)
best: 3.94 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 100
current: 4.53 (σ = 0.55)
best: 4.53 (σ = 0.55)

Average: 4.53 (σ = 0.55)
Mean: 4.48


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 6, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Haven’t done a session of 3x3 bigger than 12 solves for over 2 months so there is a lot of improvement here. Everything’s PB except single but I got that yesterday 11.168. Mostly more consistent than normal as well
> 
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 11.857
> ...



You average 14 and your PB is 11? WTF?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 6, 2013)

^ 14.9 actually. I don't see why that would be weird.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 6, 2013)

Goosly said:


> ^ 14.9 actually. I don't see why that would be weird.



I average 14.9 and my PB is 8.6.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> You average 14 and your PB is 11? WTF?



Yep 
I'd like a sub-10 but it just hasnt happened yet. 
I also prefer having a lower average over lower single cause it shows improvement



aceofspades98 said:


> I average 14.9 and my PB is 8.6.



lucky you


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

17.97 OH PB single


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 6, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Yep
> I'd like a sub-10 but it just hasnt happened yet.
> I also prefer having a lower average over lower single cause it shows improvement
> 
> ...



I also do averages of 100 everyday, so I have more chances to get a sub-10.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> I also do averages of 100 everyday, so I have more chances to get a sub-10.



I dont have time for that being a full time uni student and having a job as well, but i probably would if i could


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 6, 2013)

17.68 OH PB 
L2 F2 L R D F2 L2 F' R B2 L' U' L2 F B D F2 U' R F' D F L D' U2
There was an easy xcross so I decided to CFOP this.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 6, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Yep
> I'd like a sub-10 but it just hasnt happened yet.
> I also prefer having a lower average over lower single cause it shows improvement
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess I see why you wouldn't have one, if you don't practice as much 

Well, the more you practice, the likelier you'll get one. Keep up the effort!


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 6, 2013)

2x2 avg12: 1.94 pb



Spoiler



1. 2.18	R' U' F R2 F2 U F' R'
2. 1.25	U' F R' F2 U2 R' U2 R U2
3. 1.39	R F U' R' U2 R2 U' R F' U'
4. 3.51	R' F2 U2 F' U F' R2 U2 F'
5. 2.23	U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R2
6. 1.93	F2 U' R F2 U R2 U2
7. 1.72	R' U2 F' U F' U2 F' R F U'
8. (4.74)	U' R' U' F2 R F' U F2 R'
9. 1.48	F U' R2 U2 R' U' R' F U'
10. 1.82	U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U'
11. (1.19)	U2 R F' R2 F2 R' F'
12. 1.90 F R F' R2 U R F2 R' U


7-11 is 1.67 avg5


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 6, 2013)

number of times: 116/117
best time: 14.29
best avg5: 16.17 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 17.42 (σ = 1.27)
best avg100: 18.93 (σ = 1.94)

Yaay sub-19. On the way to becoming more than mediocre at 3x3.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 6, 2013)

37.77 4x4 PB single. Had DP but amazing edges. **** parity it can go die for all I care


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 6, 2013)

3x3 PB single for the first time in over 4 months: 10.88
2nd sub 12.

Scramble: U L2 U’ L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L’ B2 D U’ R F’ U B U’ R2 U2

I cant reconstruct, but it started like this:
z2 y
D’ R’ D’ L’ D
y R’ U R

and ended with sune (or anti-sune) and A Perm. Move count was probably near 40.


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> 3x3 PB single for the first time in over 4 months: 10.88
> 2nd sub 12.
> 
> Scramble: U L2 U’ L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L’ B2 D U’ R F’ U B U’ R2 U2
> ...



U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 D U' R F' U B U' R2 U2

z2 y
D' R' D' L' D
y R' U R
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
A-perm

That?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2013)

Decided to try Face by face megaminx solve instead of Balint method for the first time ever. 

1:16.51


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 6, 2013)

9.28 scramble 3x3 green front white top 
F2L2U'R2U'B2U2B2U'F2U'R'B'D'LD2UL2BD2
B2 cross on yellow enjoy


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Decided to try Face by face megaminx solve instead of Balint method for the first time ever.
> 
> 1:16.51



I would like more info on that method


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 6, 2013)

number of times: 125/125
best time: 8.30
worst time: 14.34

current avg100: 11.94 (σ = 0.69)
best avg100: 11.94 (σ = 0.69)

Finally. Got sick of seeing 12.xy avg100. Matched my pb Ao12 too.



Spoiler



10.48, 12.59, 12.52, 12.17, 11.23, 11.84, 11.91, 11.22, 11.95, 11.44, 12.39, 12.46, 12.66, 11.73, 13.58, 12.18, 11.99, 12.04, 12.61, 12.73, 14.34, 12.63, 12.80, 11.44, 12.21, 11.53, 11.86, 12.80, 12.00, 11.82, 11.93, 11.85, 13.11, 12.87, 10.77, 9.77, 12.54, 12.95, 11.49, 13.31, 12.74, 12.75, 13.08, 12.92, 10.71, 12.39, 10.85, 11.26, 12.72, 12.75, 10.90, 11.99, 12.40, 11.44, 11.98, 11.70, 12.63, 10.84, 11.36, 12.78, 11.47, 10.52, 11.77, 10.50, 11.73, 11.96, 11.69, 12.04, 12.99, 12.30, 11.49, 12.28, 12.09, 11.24, 13.69, 12.36, 13.04, 11.88, 11.69, 12.70, 12.53, 12.67, 12.97, 8.30, 11.81, 11.99, 11.60, 11.24, 13.07, 12.20, 10.69, 11.27, 10.73, 12.68, 12.81, 10.38, 12.27, 12.60, 11.52, [12.54, [(9.03), 11.24, 10.93, 10.96, 12.01], 12.29, 11.80, 11.68, (12.53), 11.93, 9.96, 12.01], 12.85, 12.19, 12.37, 10.77, 12.58, 10.56, 11.87, 11.80, 12.01, 12.58, 12.69, 11.37, 12.51


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I would like more info on that method



1. Which method?
2. If Balint, lancetheblueknight's tutorial
If face-by-face, youcuber2's tutorial


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 6, 2013)

First sub 2 5x5 average: 1:58.27


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 1.48
1. (0.97) R F2 R2 U F' R2 F2 R' U' 
2. 1.75 U2 F' U F2 R' U F2 U' R2 
3. (1.93) R' F U2 F R U2 F' U R2 U 
4. 1.66 R2 U R2 U F' U2 R U' R U 
5. 1.03 F U2 R' U' R U F' R U2 

lol


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 6, 2013)

12.22 Ao5 (PB)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2013)

12 second 3x3 on 5x5 (in a solve).

edit: 1:20.02 with 1:01 redux :fp


----------



## mrtomas (Aug 6, 2013)

first sub 10evar - 8.81  x-cross +pll skip. old pb was 10.21 NL


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2013)

lolfail: 9.82, (17.42), 8.98, 14.02, (7.93) = 10.94

The 17.42 was messed up PLL, could have been an 8.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 6, 2013)

8.63, 8.34, (10.94), 9.51, 7.69, 9.21, 8.92, 8.21, 9.65, 9.31, 7.29, (6.61)= 8.68 Ao12. Non-rolling.


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 8.63, 8.34, (10.94), 9.51, 7.69, 9.21, 8.92, 8.21, 9.65, 9.31, 7.29, (6.61)= 8.68 Ao12. Non-rolling.



Nice!


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 6, 2013)

Average of 1000: 16.98. Down .12 seconds or so from last average of 1000. PROGRESS


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 6, 2013)

WOOHOO! Yeah yeah, congrats all on your 6.05 average of a million, but _I just had my first ever sub-20 Ao12_. So utterly chuffed. Only 19.97, but it still counts. 

Funnily enough, I've been 10ths of a second away from it for a week or so, and I thought last night my ZC needed lubing. Lubed it, and suddenly everything was WAY faster. Did an Ao50 today and broke my PB by 3/10ths - 21.58, and my first ever sub-20 Ao12 (19.97, it's not improved since the last paragraph). Also a PB for count of sub-20s, which was 15/50. For some reason the best time in the session was only 18.16, which is about 2 seconds slower than normal, but the _slowest_ time was 25.35, which was the only sup-25 in the session. In other words, 49 solves all between 18 and 24 seconds!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

5x5

1:08.76 avg5 = 1:06.35, 1:13.78, 1:06.15, (1:04.84), 1:17.10

1:11.24 avg12 = 1:09.91, 1:17.05, 1:06.35, 1:13.78, 1:06.15, (1:04.84), (1:17.10), 1:10.95, 1:11.60, 1:10.30, 1:11.37, 1:14.97


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2013)

Good cam average:
Average of 5: 8.94
1. (12.25) U F D F D2 B R U' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 D2
2. (7.72) R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 D' F2 L B2 U' F2 R B
3. 8.78 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' F L2 R' B' D2 F L F' D2
4. 9.65 R' L2 B' U F' U B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' L' U2 F2 R
5. 8.40 B2 D2 U2 R D2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F U' L D' R' U2 L2 R2 F' U2


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Good cam average:
> Average of 5: 8.94
> 1. (12.25) U F D F D2 B R U' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 D2
> 2. (7.72) R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 D' F2 L B2 U' F2 R B
> ...



Upload!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2013)

59.51 megaminx on cam. Did wrong OLL lol.
Easy star though.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Past few days my 5x5 times have dropped a ton.

1:54.46, (2:30.56), (1:53.50), 1:55.58, 1:58.64 = 1:56.23 Average of 5

Beats my old PB by like 10 seconds.


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 6, 2013)

39.36 4x4 average of 12  3rd sub 40 ao12

41.27	U2 D' Rw D2 Fw B' R' U' D Uw' B2 L' Fw D Fw' Uw' L2 D2 F2 U' B' Rw Uw2 Rw' D' R U' B' R L' F Fw' L2 D2 U2 B D' Uw' Fw2 F
41.13	L' Fw U2 Rw' D B' L U' Uw2 R' D2 L2 Uw Rw' R2 B D R' Fw2 L U2 B2 R Fw' U2 D2 Rw2 B' D Uw2 U' F2 L B F2 Uw' U Fw' Rw2 F
35.23	D R Uw2 U L Uw U L D' R2 U Rw' U2 R' Rw' B' R' Rw L U' Fw2 U R' Rw2 F D F' Rw2 F2 Fw2 R' U' D2 R' U' Rw F' D Uw Fw'
34.83	B Uw' L B2 R' U' L Rw Uw D' R' B' Fw' L2 U2 D2 Rw' D2 R F2 D B2 Uw' B R F2 L Uw' L' B2 L' U2 L2 R Rw U D' B L2 D
40.13	Fw D2 F2 Rw' U2 F' R' B' U B' Fw' L' R2 B2 Uw' R' Rw' F R' F L2 Fw2 D B2 Rw' L Fw2 Uw' R' Uw B Uw U F' Uw2 Fw' F R2 Fw2 L2
40.10	B2 Uw2 U L2 U2 F Uw L' Rw U R Rw' Uw' L U' D' Fw B2 D2 R L2 Fw R' Fw2 F' U R Rw2 D L2 R2 Uw B F' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' U F2
42.08	Rw2 R' B' R2 Uw' Rw R2 L2 U B2 R' U D' Uw2 F U2 R Rw D' L U Rw' U2 F2 Uw2 R' Rw2 B F2 R2 Fw' D F' R' Uw2 D' Fw' L Fw' U2
42.59	B Uw' U Fw2 L2 B2 R' D' F2 L2 Fw' Uw' Fw' R F2 R F2 Rw2 Uw' B Fw2 U' Rw B' Fw' F2 D' Rw' D' F' L' Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw Rw L2 F R F
39.41	B2 L' Fw' D Rw' Uw2 F2 D2 Fw' F Rw D2 L2 Fw' U2 R U2 Fw' Rw' F2 U' R' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw' Fw2 Uw' F D2 Rw2 Fw' R F2 Fw2 U2 L'
37.94	Uw' B' D2 Uw2 U R Fw Rw' B Uw2 F D Rw2 L2 D Uw B' U' Uw' F' U' Uw' B' Fw2 D Fw' D Uw2 U2 F' U' B2 Fw2 F2 L2 U2 Rw D' R2 F2
40.89	L U' Rw' Uw B R Uw B2 R2 Fw2 D2 Fw' R' F' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' R' F' B2 Rw' D' Rw2 U D2 Rw' D2 B' Rw U2 D Fw B D U Uw2 L2 D' Rw
35.45	Fw' R U' Rw Uw2 F Fw U' B2 Fw' Uw' B2 F' U' F' Fw Rw B D2 Fw D2 Fw2 R Fw U' F2 Uw' U' R B' L Fw' D' L2 Rw' F' D2 U' Rw F2


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 7, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 39.36 4x4 average of 12  3rd sub 40 ao12
> 
> 41.27	U2 D' Rw D2 Fw B' R' U' D Uw' B2 L' Fw D Fw' Uw' L2 D2 F2 U' B' Rw Uw2 Rw' D' R U' B' R L' F Fw' L2 D2 U2 B D' Uw' Fw2 F
> 41.13	L' Fw U2 Rw' D B' L U' Uw2 R' D2 L2 Uw Rw' R2 B D R' Fw2 L U2 B2 R Fw' U2 D2 Rw2 B' D Uw2 U' F2 L B F2 Uw' U Fw' Rw2 F
> ...



Nice! Why didn't you roll the first 2 solves?


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 7, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 1.48
> 1. (0.97) R F2 R2 U F' R2 F2 R' U'
> 2. 1.75 U2 F' U F2 R' U F2 U' R2
> 3. (1.93) R' F U2 F R U2 F' U R2 U
> ...



Nice! Whats the UWR?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 7, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Nice! Whats the UWR?



Assuming that was stackamt, I think that is UWR.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 7, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Assuming that was stackamt, I think that is UWR.


1.25 (0.82) (2.40) 1.20 1.41 = 1.29 (Using Stackmat) by Lee Kyeong-Sub 
according to [wiki]List of UWR[/wiki]


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Nice! Why didn't you roll the first 2 solves?



Maybe he did?


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Nice! Why didn't you roll the first 2 solves?



I did roll but I got a 42


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got a 14.71 average of 100 with 9.61 single first solve of the day.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 7, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> I did roll but I got a 42



Aww, too bad.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 7, 2013)

Average of 12: 14.50
1. 15.71 L' F2 L D2 L' R U2 R' D2 R' U2 F' D2 R' B D' L2 U L F'
2. 15.09 F D2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' F2 D' L2 B R' D2 U' B2 L' F U
3. (17.61) L F' U F R' F' L' F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2
4. 13.28 L2 D2 F2 L F U' B U D' R F D' R2 U' F2 U' D' R2 D L2 D
5. 15.59 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D U' B2 D' L2 B' U2 R' U2 L F' L R F'
6. 17.32 D' L' F2 D' R2 B L F2 U F B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B
7. 13.98 D2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 R U2 B D L2 U' B L R F
8. 14.12 F D L' F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2
9. 14.41 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 R B L B R F D U L2 U'
10. (11.82) L2 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U F R U F' R D B' F' U'
11. 12.04 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F R2 B' L2 F' R B' D2 U' R' U B2 R D2
12. 13.50 U B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U B2 U B U' L U' L' R' F2 D' F L' D2 

First sub 15


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Average of 12: 14.50
> 1. 15.71 L' F2 L D2 L' R U2 R' D2 R' U2 F' D2 R' B D' L2 U L F'
> 2. 15.09 F D2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' F2 D' L2 B R' D2 U' B2 L' F U
> 3. (17.61) L F' U F R' F' L' F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2
> ...



Nice! I was so incredibly happy when I got my first sub 15 ao12.. It feels so awesome


----------



## arvind1999 (Aug 7, 2013)

PB! 

Average of 5: 9.11
1. (8.63) B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D L' D L2 R D2 B' D L2 R' F 
2. 8.75 R2 U2 F' U R2 U' L' F2 D L2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 
3. 9.72 F2 L F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L U2 R2 B2 F D B' D2 U B' L2 R D2 
4. (12.01) D2 B2 U2 F' U2 B D2 U2 B' U2 F' R' D U2 B2 F U' R2 B' R' 
5. 8.85 F' D L2 F D' B' R D' L F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 B2 L2 B D2


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm liking this colour neutral solving, it's like my 3x3 skill has dropped to where I was 2-3 years ago XD, except it's not that depressing because noticeable improvement seems to be happening over days instead of months. At the moment I'm not quite being "colour neutral" since I almost never solve green cross to ensure that my times accurately reflect my progress with other colours. I also rarely solve blue cross.

(13.35), (21.50), 15.08, 13.55, 13.41 = 14.01 avg5
14.06, 15.15, 16.78, 16.41, 15.01, (13.30), 15.23, 13.35, (21.50), 15.08, 13.55, 13.41 = 14.80 avg12

And a 16.72 avg100.


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 7, 2013)

3x3 OH
Avg.5: 20.83, (26.19), 23.88, (20.65), 20.66 = 21.79


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 7, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.09
1. 7.37 F D R2 L' U' D' F L D' F2 R F2 U2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 L B2 
2. (8.84) B2 L2 D B2 D R2 D F2 U2 B2 D L' D F2 D' F D' B U2 F' U 
3. 8.73 R2 L2 B' R2 D R' U' L' B' R' U2 R B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 D2 R2 
4. 8.17 F R' L2 U' F2 U2 L U' B' R D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 
5. (7.34) D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 F D' F2 R2 D R U2 F U2 
Finally a new PB.


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2013)

Username said:


> First ever sub 15 3x3 solve, first ever sub 18 average of 5, first ever sub 20 average of 12 (was sub 19 aswell). I guess that's alright



I'm starting to realise how much/fast I've actually improved :O

That above post was posted February 22nd 2013

Also: I'm getting more sub 10 singles!


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2013)

1: I've invented a 1lLL method with 30 algorithms.
2: PB OH Ao5: 41.03


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2013)

1:14.47 5x5 single

1:22.47, 1:21.68, (1:24.96), (1:14.47), 1:24.94 = 1:23.03


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 7, 2013)

Yay! 3x3 progress!!!

Best average of 12: 9.64
23-34 - 8.04 10.22 (10.97) 10.25 8.87 9.76 10.23 10.15 (7.59) 10.23 9.64 9.00

No 11s and 2 counting 8s 

Edit: Also, 9.98 session avg for 36 solves :tu


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 7, 2013)

2:50.86 single
3:20.23 ao5
3:27.52 ao12
5x5.


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 7, 2013)

3x3 OH
Avg.12: 19.91, (17.33), 26.76, 21.97, 25.07, 20.57, 24.00, 25.09, (29.37), 24.29, 24.43, 22.46 = 23.46


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 7, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> PB!
> 
> Average of 5: 9.11
> 1. (8.63) B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D L' D L2 R D2 B' D L2 R' F
> ...



WTF, HOOOOOOOW?!


----------



## CHJ (Aug 7, 2013)

Megaminx with Feet 7:02.86

I believe its UWR(?)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Megaminx with Feet 7:02.86
> 
> I believe its UWR(?)



Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 7, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Megaminx with Feet 7:02.86



Please tell me you're joking...


----------



## CHJ (Aug 7, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Please tell me you're joking...



why not? XD
I even filmed it, but I dunno whether to put it on here or not


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2013)

TDM said:


> 1: I've invented a 1lLL method with 30 algorithms.



You should fill me in on this..


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2013)

CHJ said:


> why not? XD
> I even filmed it, but I dunno whether to put it on here or not



Bleh, you win. I just got 13:57.09 

Not sure if yours is UWR though.

edit: It is.


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2013)

CHJ said:


> why not? XD
> I even filmed it, but I dunno whether to put it on here or not



Upload!


----------



## CHJ (Aug 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Bleh, you win. I just got 13:57.09
> 
> Not sure if yours is UWR though.
> 
> edit: It is.



ah kay, well here's the video then


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2013)

5.48 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 F' D2 L U B F L U2 B2 U' L' 

y R F R U' R y R' L' U' L D2 U2 R' U R
U' R U R' U' L U L'
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U

Also:
6.77, 9.84, 9.81, 10.46, 6.42
lol


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> You should fill me in on this..


Link is in my sig (f). You'll have to learn ZZ first though (text tutorial in the first Z in my sig; video tutorial in the second Z).


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 7, 2013)

3x3 Pb ao5 24.56


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

Megaminx, 1:58.12 avg12

(1:42.74), 2:02.64, 1:52.71, 1:52.33, (2:39.24), 2:04.93, 2:03.58, 2:10.39, 1:52.37, 1:44.85, 2:02.41, 1:55.03

lol


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 8, 2013)

7.86 3x3 single with a g-perm. Predicted first 2 pairs, tracked the third ^.^


----------



## cubenut99 (Aug 8, 2013)

Avg Of 100 15.23 PB ( point 1 better then the last one)

Avg of 12 14.29

Single 8.96 
U' B' L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R' D' B2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' R' D U R' L U R2 F2 R' D' PLL skip, 4th ever sub 10, 1st sub 9

What a Day!


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wuuut

Average of 5: 3.25
1. 2.90 U' L' R U R L' B' L' b 
2. 3.41 U R B' R B' L' B' R l r' b' 
3. (7.56+) U R U L R U' B' R r' u 
4. (2.88) U L' U L B U B' R' l' r b' 
5. 3.44 B R' U L' B' U' L' U' l r' b


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Megaminx, 1:58.12 avg12
> 
> (1:42.74), 2:02.64, 1:52.71, 1:52.33, (2:39.24), 2:04.93, 2:03.58, 2:10.39, 1:52.37, 1:44.85, 2:02.41, 1:55.03
> 
> lol



1:49.36 avg12 = 1:45.11, 1:51.92, 1:44.48, 1:53.32, 1:44.72, 1:49.93, (2:03.02), 1:44.88, 1:57.81, 1:45.15, 1:56.27, (1:43.28)

lol


----------



## userman (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got a sub-20 (3X3), it's been a while since last time I got one 

(18.19)


----------



## ottozing (Aug 8, 2013)

PB avg100 and a very nice NL single with an E perm

stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 7.178
worst time: 13.957

current avg5: 9.526 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 8.936 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 9.865 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 9.437 (σ = 1.16)

current avg50: 10.333 (σ = 1.37)
best avg50: 10.026 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 10.178 (σ = 1.21)
best avg100: 10.155 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 10.166 (σ = 1.15)
session mean: 10.241


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2013)

Pyra PB avg12 and avg100

number of times: 98/100
best time: 1.83
worst time: 10.86

current avg5: 4.54 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 3.26 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 4.38 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 3.80 (σ = 0.63)

current avg50: 4.64 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 4.31 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 4.48 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 4.48 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 4.48 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 4.51

The avg100 was an epic fail. At least it's sub Username (for now anyway  )


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Pyra PB avg12 and avg100
> 
> number of times: 98/100
> best time: 1.83
> ...



Need. To. Beat. This.

Seriously, very nice! I'm not even close to sub 4.5 :/

I should have 2 comps within 2 months now, atleast one of them has 3 rounds of pyra


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2013)

Username said:


> Need. To. Beat. This.
> 
> Seriously, very nice! I'm not even close to sub 4.5 :/
> 
> I should have 2 comps within 2 months now, atleast one of them has 3 rounds of pyra



Thanks. I'm quite sure you can easily get a sub 4.5 avg100 soon.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 8, 2013)

I just scrambled a 6x6 correctly


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 8, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I just scrambled a 6x6 correctly



 At my competition I got about three of ten right.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 8, 2013)

Anthony said:


> 5.48 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 F' D2 L U B F L U2 B2 U' L'
> 
> y R F R U' R y R' L' U' L D2 U2 R' U R
> U' R U R' U' L U L'
> ...



I thought you only do blue cross..?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 8, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> I thought you only do blue cross..?


He probably scrambles in a random orientation.


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 8, 2013)

6:37.61 megaminx with feet UWR


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 8, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> I thought you only do blue cross..?



I'm pretty sure he just scrambles with his cross color on bottom.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 8, 2013)

Finally a sub-8 average of 12 

Average of 12: 7.97
1. 7.76 L R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 D' L' R2 B F' R2 B2 F2 U' R' 
2. 7.25 R' U2 R2 L' U L' F2 B' U2 B U D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D 
3. (7.23) R D2 F' U' F' D2 L D2 R' B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 
4. (11.00) L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F' D2 L' B2 D B U F2 U2 R B' U2 
5. 8.71 F' L2 B R2 F2 D' L2 F' U' B2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 B2 L B2 D2 L 
6. 8.61 U2 R2 F' D2 B F D2 U2 L2 U' B' L F L R D' L' B' D 
7. 7.30 U2 B' D F2 B2 R2 D F' L F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' D2 
8. 7.34 L' U' F R' B L' B' R2 F L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 
9. 8.25 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F L' F2 U' R D F2 U2 R' D 
10. 7.76 F' L2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 F' U2 B L B' D' F2 L2 R B D' R' B' F 
11. 7.99 L' F' U B2 U D' L F D' R' U' L2 D' R2 L2 U' D' R2 D' F2 L2 
12. 8.71 R2 F2 D B' U' R' F2 L2 F' U B2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' D' R2


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 8, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Finally a sub-8 average of 12
> 
> Average of 12: 7.97
> 1. 7.76 L R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 D' L' R2 B F' R2 B2 F2 U' R'
> ...



<3


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

Megaminx

1:26.03 single
1:36.52 avg5
1:41.36 avg12
1:43.00 avg25


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 8, 2013)

YAY!! My first sub-10 single... 9.99 lol.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm pretty sure he just scrambles with his cross color on bottom.



Yep, it's less of a hassle.

Also:

4.88 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F L R D B R U' R' F U' L'

y2 U R' F R2 D L D2 U L' U L R' U R
U L' U' L U2 L' U L
y' L' U' L U' L' U' L 
U F U R U' R' U R U' R' U

my third four, first in almost a year

Edit:

5.61, 6.39
6.00 mean of 2 haha


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 8, 2013)

9.70 with super slow turning

F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L F' U R2 F2 U L2 U2 B R2

z' y' 
D R' L F L U2 L' D2
R' U2 R U R' U' R 
y' R U2 R' U' R U 
U2 R' U R y U2 R U R'
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

46/9.70 = 4.74 ETPS lol

slower than my OH


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2013)

WTF I got a new OH PB of 1:03.16 with a PLL skip beat my old PB by 5.52 sorry I lost the scramble. I was practicing for the Indiana 2013 com on the 24th. Soon I hope to get a sub 1 min single.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 9.70 with super slow turning
> 
> F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L F' U R2 F2 U L2 U2 B R2
> 
> ...



Antoine, you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 8, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Antoine, you never cease to amaze me.



What's amazing about 4.74 etps?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 9, 2013)

First sub-2 ao12 in awhile. Time to relearn the other half of EG2 lol.

Average of 12: 1.98
1. 1.93 R2 F' R' U R2 F' R2 F U' 
2. 1.81 R U F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U 
3. 1.77 R U2 R' U R' F U F2 R' 
4. 1.96 U' R F2 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' 
5. 2.16 U' R2 U' F R2 U' F R' F' 
6. (2.68) R2 F R' F' U' R U F U2 
7. 2.43 U' F U' R' U R2 U' R U' 
8. 1.96 R' U' F R' F2 R' F' R' U2 
9. (1.65) U' R' U' R2 F U' F' U' R' 
10. 1.93 U F' U2 F2 R' U' R2 F U 
11. 2.18 U R' F R2 U2 F' U R2 U' 
12. 1.71 F' U' R' F' R2 F' U' R U'


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 9, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF I got a new OH PB of 1:03.16 with a PLL skip beat my old PB by 5.52 sorry I lost the scramble. I was practicing for the Indiana 2013 com on the 24th. Soon I hope to get a sub 1 min single.



Scratch that PB its now 1:02.72 scramble L2 R B R2 L' U' R' U D' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R U' D B F' R2 F' L' D2 F2


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 9, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Scratch that PB its now 1:02.72 scramble L2 R B R2 L' U' R' U D' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R U' D B F' R2 F' L' D2 F2



Get a sub-1 at Indiana !


----------



## Julian (Aug 9, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Finally a sub-8 average of 12
> 
> Average of 12: 7.97
> 1. 7.76 L R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 D' L' R2 B F' R2 B2 F2 U' R'
> ...


Wow, nice.


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 9, 2013)

6:23.81 megaminx with feet UWR

edit:


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 9, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Get a sub-1 at Indiana !



Thats what i'm hopping for


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 9, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Thats what i'm hopping for



I'm sure you'll be leaping for joy if you get one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 9, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm sure you'll be leaping for joy if you get one.



Hell ya New 3x3 OH PB I finally got a sub 1 min solve the time was 58.08 scramble F2 D' L' F B L D R' B' F2 D' F2 L D2 U L R D' R2 D L' F2 U F2 D2


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> 6:23.81 megaminx with feet UWR



Wow, nice!


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 9, 2013)

14.26,13.72,15.52,(16.89),13.72,14.46,14.50,15.04,(12.26),13.67,15.36,14.73 = *14.50s Average of 12*


----------



## Riley (Aug 9, 2013)

Side event PB's:

Pyra from a while ago: 3.08 single, 7.70 average of 12, 9.24 average of 100

Sq-1 from the past 3-4 days: 26.61 single, 37.27 average of 5, 39.40 average of 12, 51.43 average of 100


----------



## kcl (Aug 9, 2013)

Convinced my dad to buy me a Dayan 2x2 and a Weilong. Less than $20 on fasttech..


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my first sub-20 average of 100

19.99


----------



## CHJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Megaminx with feet UWR 5:49.02


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Megaminx with feet UWR 5:49.02



Wat


----------



## CHJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Wat



so much WAT! video is coming in 15 mins


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2013)

solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 1.87
worst: 7.22

avg of 5
current: 4.79 (σ = 0.41)
best: 3.82 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 12
current: 4.73 (σ = 0.60)
best: 4.00 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 100
current: 4.47 (σ = 0.61)
best: 4.47 (σ = 0.61)

Average: 4.47 (σ = 0.61)
Mean: 

PB ao100 and Sub-Iggy by 0.01


----------



## CHJ (Aug 9, 2013)

there you go

time - 5:49.02
puzzle - modded SS
pain - very


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> pain - very



I laughed 

It must be hard finding pieces with feet


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2013)

Username said:


> solves/total: 99/100
> 
> single
> best: 1.87
> ...



Nice.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 9, 2013)

PB average of 12( 16.42)- 3x3.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 9, 2013)

1:32.10 5x5 with Yau4

edit 1:29.35 yau4 on 5x5 with pop

edit2: 1:25.88 

edit3: 1:23.43 single

1:29.35, 1:47.87, 1:25.88, (1:49.28), (1:23.43) = 1:34.37 lol

edit4: 1:25.88, (1:49.28), (1:23.43), 1:46.23, 1:28.25 = 1:33.45 :fp


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 9, 2013)

megaminx with feet UWR: 4:55.40

edit: [video=youtube_share;ydfgBmIwTFY]http://youtu.be/ydfgBmIwTFY[/video]


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> megaminx with feet UWR: 4:55.40



WATWATWAT


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 9, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> megaminx with feet UWR: 4:55.40



sub-4 soon? 

(1:23.43), (1:46.23), 1:28.25, 1:28.91, 1:24.77 = *1:27.31* avg5 with Yau4 on 5x5


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> megaminx with feet UWR: 4:55.40


People can now do Mega with their feet faster than I can do it with my hands...

Beat my PB for Ao100, Ao50, Ao12, Ao5 AND NL today.
NL: 15.49 - this solve didn't even feel that fast.
5: 17.24 - sub-18! All times NL. 16.60, 17.55, (18.90), (15.98), 17.57
12: 18.63 - sub-19. COLL with EPLL skip on fastest solve. 21.12, 18.32, 17.35, 18.35, 19.11, 18.08, 17.68, 18.27, (16.74[EP]), (21.87), 18.71, 19.31
50: 19.91 - sub-20.
100: 20.18 - nearly sub-20.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 9, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> megaminx with feet UWR: 4:55.40



*cries* y u do dis, I still can't move my feet XD


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 9, 2013)

5x5 with feet: 6:25.72 UWR

edit: [video=youtube_share;pdfhV5da_00]http://youtu.be/pdfhV5da_00[/video]


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> 5x5 with feet: 6:25.72 UWR



Alot of feet everywhere



Spoiler



someone make an alot of feet


Spoiler



Make me an alot of pyraminx while you're at it


----------



## CHJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Alot of feet everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pyraminx with feet PB 59.87, this puzzle sucks


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 9, 2013)

4x4 with feet: 3:53.94 UWR
[video=youtube_share;kb3DDIUrT68]http://youtu.be/kb3DDIUrT68[/video]


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 9, 2013)

Pll time attack: 54.56 

263/54.56=~4.82 tps 

Slow tps.


----------



## woodcroft (Aug 9, 2013)

*Average of 1000*

Hey, I'm new here. I'd like to share the stats of my first average of 1000 for you guys to tell me what you think. I do 2 look OLL and mostly 1 look PLL. No inspection time.

Average: 33.34
SD: 6.48
Best: 20.60
Worst: 123.30
Best average of 5 (7 -best -worst): 27.76
Best average of 10 (12 -best -worst): 28.66
Best average of 100 (no discard): 31.38
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi (stickerless)






Some issues I'm having: I can't do the PLL and OLL algorithms fast. It takes me about 5 seconds and it seems impossible to get near the 1-1.5 seconds it takes for most people. And it's a pain for me to learn new algorithms. I'm only learning 1 a week.
Also, I have a question: when you guys tell your average, how many solves do you consider to calculate it?


----------



## DistinctThought (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome! 

I imagine that if I did an average of 1000 right now, it would look strikingly similar to yours. Although, if you used a bit of inspection time, I would expect that your average would shift down by a couple of seconds. I'll have to practice to keep up with you! 

I think most people report their latest Ao100 (average of 100) as their average. I can't comment too much on algorithms since I don't use them, but if you post a video to the solve critique thread, someone will probably be able to introduce you to some cool new finger tricks or something. 

Good luck! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 9, 2013)

CHJ said:


> pyraminx with feet PB 59.87, this puzzle sucks



48.63 first try. I like to be able to say I hold all the pyra UWRs, so I had to try.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2013)

1:03.83 5x5 single


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2013)

woodcroft said:


> No inspection time.


You should try inspection time - it's kind of a standard in the community. No inspection is considered a separate event from the normal 3x3x3 speedsolve, and few people practice it. So almost all of the times you see posted are done in a way that has an advantage over your way.



woodcroft said:


> I can't do the PLL and OLL algorithms fast. It takes me about 5 seconds and it seems impossible to get near the 1-1.5 seconds it takes for most people.


I don't think "most people" take 1-1.5 seconds. Your typical sub-15 solver probably takes about 2 seconds for most PLLs during a solve, maybe a bit less for the super easy ones such as U/A/J/T. If you want to go faster, though, I recommend checking on youtube for videos of really fast people explaining their fingertricks, and then trying to copy their fingering and practicing the PLL by itself until you can do it consistently and quickly.



woodcroft said:


> Also, I have a question: when you guys tell your average, how many solves do you consider to calculate it?


Most people keep track of averages of 5 (5 consecutive solves, drop the best and worst, mean of the remaining 3) and 12 (12 consecutive solves, drop the best and worst, mean of the remaining 10). Some people also do averages of 100 (100 consecutive solves, drop the best and worst (or best 5 and worst 5), mean of the remaining 98 or 90), but keep in mind that not everyone has the time to do 100 solves in a row.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 9, 2013)

woodcroft said:


> Some issues I'm having: I can't do the PLL and OLL algorithms fast. It takes me about 5 seconds and it seems impossible to get near the 1-1.5 seconds it takes for most people. And it's a pain for me to learn new algorithms. I'm only learning 1 a week.
> Also, I have a question: when you guys tell your average, how many solves do you consider to calculate it?



It took me a long time to average about 1.5 seconds on PLL. It will come with practice. You could drill them, but it won't be as beneficial to you right now. Full OLL doesn't help much. When you take an average, you remove the best and the worst time and use the rest. When you do large averages, you remove several of the best and worst, depending on how many.

e.g)
5.55, (5.00), 5.55, 5.55, (13.13) = 5.55


----------



## woodcroft (Aug 9, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You should try inspection time - it's kind of a standard in the community.


I feel like inspection time is kind of cheating. When you say to a layman person that you can solve the Rubik's Cube in 30 seconds, that person will probably think of you solving it in 30 seconds without the extra inspection time.



qqwref said:


> Most people keep track of averages of 5 (5 consecutive solves, drop the best and worst, mean of the remaining 3) and 12 (12 consecutive solves, drop the best and worst, mean of the remaining 10). Some people also do averages of 100 (100 consecutive solves, drop the best and worst (or best 5 and worst 5), mean of the remaining 98 or 90), but keep in mind that not everyone has the time to do 100 solves in a row.





immortalchaos29 said:


> When you take an average, you remove the best and the worst time and use the rest. When you do large averages, you remove several of the best and worst, depending on how many.
> 
> e.g)
> 5.55, (5.00), 5.55, 5.55, (13.13) = 5.55



I know that. But a lot of people say, for example: "my average is 15.63" without clarifying how many solves this average is referring to.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2013)

woodcroft said:


> I feel like inspection time is kind of cheating. When you say to a layman person that you can solve the Rubik's Cube in 30 seconds, that person will probably think of you solving it in 30 seconds without the extra inspection time.


Well, it's not cheating since everyone in the community knows inspection's part of it. Anyone outside of the community can be quickly brought up to speed, and anyone who's watched even a few cube videos on youtube will know about it already. In fact, in my experience, as long as you just say you're going to take a quick look at the cube before you start, people will happily start the timer when you start turning.



woodcroft said:


> I know that. But a lot of people say, for example: "my average is 15.63" without clarifying how many solves this average is referring to.


They shouldn't do that - it's confusing to us too. I guess average of 12 is the most common, but it's still unclear.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 9, 2013)

woodcroft said:


> I know that. But a lot of people say, for example: "my average is 15.63" without clarifying how many solves this average is referring to.



If someone is going to say a blanket statement "My average is xx," it should be rounded to the nearest second (or even nearest 5 seconds or something for longer events), based on the general trend they notice over more than one practice session. I could say "my PB average of 12 on 5x5 is 1:11.24", or I could say "I average 1:15 on 5x5". Anybody saying "my average is ___" or "I average ___" where the ___ is that specific of a number is just trying to be confusing.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 9, 2013)

1:03.58 4x4 OH UWR on video

lots of pair skip + no parity.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 9, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-9
avg of 5: 1:50.50

Time List:
1. 1:50.67 D' l r d l2 U2 d2 b2 F U B' R2 L2 F L2 R U' r' d' U2 B L' B2 U u f' B L' U r' R f2 L' B' r2 b d F' b R L' d2 f' b' D l' d L' R' F b' f u F' f d' R' b R2 d2 
2. 1:49.82 F2 d2 D2 R2 F' l F2 L2 l f2 u2 r' B' r L2 R2 B' L' f D' d2 f2 r' d F2 U2 b2 f' D2 f2 B2 r D B' D' b U2 l2 D' B2 r' B2 u' d' f2 u F2 b2 f2 D' u2 d2 r' f' u B F2 f' L l 
3. (1:49.75) L2 F2 l' B' U u' L' l' r2 b2 L' l' U r b B' d2 U R' L l' D' U' d l' L2 u2 R2 d2 l f L l' r' F2 r D2 F U' D R2 B d2 f l f2 l2 D2 f2 u2 D' f2 d l' b' B D' d f u 
4. (1:57.63) f2 b r f' r B F' U2 r d D2 u f d2 F' L b' l R' D' r D2 r F' f r L R' u R2 B2 l2 B' R' f L2 d U B2 f2 L' B R L D F2 r U' L2 r2 u2 R B2 U R2 F2 L' u r' D2 
5. 1:51.02 u2 R f F2 r2 f2 b2 l' R u R d L' R B2 L' u2 b' f l r f' B' l2 f2 B u R2 u d2 F2 f2 L2 d2 F2 l2 U F' r f L' B R b2 L2 F2 U' F' b' B' R' F u' R2 U' f' B l U2 B'
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-9
avg of 12: 1:54.25

Time List:
1. 2:02.15 U' d' b' D B' l d u' b2 R2 r' b' r2 B2 f2 u' U' r2 f' F r f2 L' F' d2 l2 B f2 b' F' d U' B b2 F' D' r f R U d' D' R d' r2 F' b B2 D U b2 U l R' D L2 b2 U d' F' 
2. 1:57.19 F f' L2 D l u2 F b' U' r D l' r d2 u' B2 f' l2 F d b' L r d' l2 B' d b d2 F r2 U2 f' d2 F' b L' f2 F2 B' r2 U d r D' L2 F f2 u2 U' B' l2 U l2 f2 l2 F' R2 L' r' 
3. 1:48.46 b2 F2 u L r U d2 l2 R' L2 r b2 u U' D f' r' d2 L2 b f' F2 L b' U' d' D2 u2 L U' d2 l' R' r' b R2 u B R' L f' D2 f2 u2 F U' F2 u2 D L' d' F2 d B2 r' b2 d' l2 r' R2 
4. 1:58.46 u2 R d2 D' L2 b' U2 L2 d' l2 U' d B' l r f' b' d2 b2 D2 d F' D2 b F2 R2 f F' d D2 U F2 L2 D2 f2 R U' L' l2 D' B b' U L d b' D r B2 F f' u R F B' l2 r' D' r d 
5. (1:41.96) U2 B2 r' R D' u2 r B' D R U' u' B r' b' U' F' r' B' f' R2 f u2 R2 D' u d B' F2 u d' f2 R' F2 U2 d L' d' R2 u' f2 u' D' d' L2 u d D2 b2 U' b' L' D l L2 d2 L2 l' b' r 
6. 1:57.33 R2 B2 r L2 U2 d2 D' u b2 l2 F u R f' L2 f l u r2 b' d2 U L U L D' U2 u' B D b' B' L' r u' U R F' l F' L' u b' D2 L R' d' D2 F2 r' d' F' B2 R2 r2 D d2 r R f' 
7. (2:02.17) l' u f2 L2 B d2 L2 b l2 u2 d' U2 D2 R2 U2 r2 f2 r' b' u2 f' u' R2 U D2 b2 R U b L2 d B U' L' l U2 L' R F' f' b' r' B f2 R D' L2 f2 F' U' L2 R' U F' B2 U' B u2 f2 l' 
8. 1:50.67 D' l r d l2 U2 d2 b2 F U B' R2 L2 F L2 R U' r' d' U2 B L' B2 U u f' B L' U r' R f2 L' B' r2 b d F' b R L' d2 f' b' D l' d L' R' F b' f u F' f d' R' b R2 d2 
9. 1:49.82 F2 d2 D2 R2 F' l F2 L2 l f2 u2 r' B' r L2 R2 B' L' f D' d2 f2 r' d F2 U2 b2 f' D2 f2 B2 r D B' D' b U2 l2 D' B2 r' B2 u' d' f2 u F2 b2 f2 D' u2 d2 r' f' u B F2 f' L l 
10. 1:49.75 L2 F2 l' B' U u' L' l' r2 b2 L' l' U r b B' d2 U R' L l' D' U' d l' L2 u2 R2 d2 l f L l' r' F2 r D2 F U' D R2 B d2 f l f2 l2 D2 f2 u2 D' f2 d l' b' B D' d f u 
11. 1:57.63 f2 b r f' r B F' U2 r d D2 u f d2 F' L b' l R' D' r D2 r F' f r L R' u R2 B2 l2 B' R' f L2 d U B2 f2 L' B R L D F2 r U' L2 r2 u2 R B2 U R2 F2 L' u r' D2 
12. 1:51.02 u2 R f F2 r2 f2 b2 l' R u R d L' R B2 L' u2 b' f l r f' B' l2 f2 B u R2 u d2 F2 f2 L2 d2 F2 l2 U F' r f L' B R b2 L2 F2 U' F' b' B' R' F u' R2 U' f' B l U2 B'

Also sub 1:50 Mo3


----------



## acohen527 (Aug 9, 2013)

First sub-30 OH single... 25.91

37.8x avg 5 too


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 9, 2013)

1:24.77 5x5 avg5 

Practicing 2x2-6x6 all equally right now, and it's awesome!


----------



## Julian (Aug 9, 2013)

Suddenly became more consistent at 4x4.
45.84 ao12, 48.99 ao100 

Did 55 solves:


Spoiler



39 were sub-50
21 were sub-46
14 were sub-44
7 were sub-42
4 were sub-41
1 was sub-40


There was a 43 with DP, OLL at 31.

Also, a 7.44 3x3 solve, the scramble of which I lost when I started to do 4x4


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 9, 2013)

First timed 7x7 solve (2nd ever solve): 8:14.40 
messed up parity so would have been sub-7:50...


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:03.58 4x4 OH UWR on video
> 
> lots of pair skip + no parity.



How's the cube?


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 9, 2013)

WUTWUTWUTWUT

*7.97 average of 5*
8.94	F L' U B' L D' B F2 L' R' F' L2 D F R2 F2 L' D' U L' U' L R F2 L2
7.31	R2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L B' R2 B2 U' R' F' D F R' B F' R D' L2 R2 B
8.12	D' L' D' B D' F R2 U2 F' U R' F B2 D' L2 D' B' F R F' D' L' D' B R2
6.97	R' F' D' F' R' B L B U F2 D L' F' L' B' U' R' B D2 B2 L' R B2 R' B
8.48	L F2 U' D L2 D F' R F' B2 L2 F B D2 R' D' R' B2 D2 B' L D' B' F D2

*8.43 average of 12*
8.94	F L' U B' L D' B F2 L' R' F' L2 D F R2 F2 L' D' U L' U' L R F2 L2
7.31	R2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L B' R2 B2 U' R' F' D F R' B F' R D' L2 R2 B
8.12	D' L' D' B D' F R2 U2 F' U R' F B2 D' L2 D' B' F R F' D' L' D' B R2
6.97	R' F' D' F' R' B L B U F2 D L' F' L' B' U' R' B D2 B2 L' R B2 R' B
8.48	L F2 U' D L2 D F' R F' B2 L2 F B D2 R' D' R' B2 D2 B' L D' B' F D2
9.59	D2 L F D' L2 B2 D' F B U D R F U2 B' D2 F' D' R2 U' R U' B2 L2 F2
8.58	L F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 L U D' F' L' B2 L F2 L' R2 U
8.81	F B2 D2 B D' F R' D2 R D2 F' L2 B' L2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 B' U F' L' B' D
9.45	L R' D' U R2 F' L B U' L U R2 B2 R L' F2 R' U2 L B D B2 R D2 F'
9.25	F' R' D' B U2 D2 F2 B2 R L B' R2 F2 R' B D2 U' L2 U R' F D' B' F' U'
8.11	U L D B L' U2 R D2 B U2 L' U' L2 U2 B' D' B F' R D2 R B F2 U' B'
7.24	U B F U D L' R' F2 U R F R' B F2 L U R2 B D L2 F B' R' L' B

I have no idea how I did this...


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 9, 2013)

6x6 with feet UWR: 12:40.20

[video=youtube_share;xs3Ho6W-U28]http://youtu.be/xs3Ho6W-U28[/video]


----------



## Wassili (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you own all the feet UWR's of 4x4+ and megaminx?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Do you own all the feet UWR's of 4x4+ and megaminx?



I quess he does!
BTW I thought u lived in France didn't u


----------



## Wassili (Aug 9, 2013)

Moved last week


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2013)

Tho the netherlands


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 9, 2013)

Pyraminx with feet UWR: 39.22

[video=youtube_share;6aRhlrzfH7Y]http://youtu.be/6aRhlrzfH7Y[/video]

Kind of long inspection...


----------



## CHJ (Aug 9, 2013)

*m*



LouisCormier said:


> Pyraminx with feet UWR: 39.22



Actually, kryuzban dmitry got a 27.06 a few years back


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 9, 2013)

Is somebody keeping track of all these Feet UWRs?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 9, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Is somebody keeping track of all these Feet UWRs?



No. feet solves are stoopd


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 9, 2013)

Alright, will do.


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 9, 2013)

Pyraminx with feet: 20.72 (UWR)






Took about 20 solves...


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 9, 2013)

First NL Sub-10! 9.45.

It was an easy OLL skip force into bad N-perm. Thank you Mats for inspiring me to learn more OLL skip cases.


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 10, 2013)

7x7 with feet: 19:09.72 UWR

scramble: 3L' 3R2 F' 2U' 3D 2F 3D' 2L 2B 2R2 2D 3U' 3R' 2U2 3D2 D 3R' 2B' 3B B' D R' 3L' 2R2 3F' 2R' 3U2 3D B' 3L2 D 3U 3R' R 3D 3R 2R 2D' B' U2 3L 2R2 D2 3D2 B L' 3B U 2F' B2 3U2 L 3L B' 2B' 3F 2F' 3L' R2 2R' 2U2 3U2 2F' B R2 F B 2L' 2R' U' 3L2 2R L B L2 3F 3R 3L B 2F' 3D2 2R2 2L2 3L' 2B B2 2F 3B2 U' 3F 2D F' 2F' 2D2 D2 3U' L U2 3F' 3U2


----------



## CHJ (Aug 10, 2013)

LouisCormier said:


> 7x7 with feet: 19:09.72 UWR
> 
> scramble: 3L' 3R2 F' 2U' 3D 2F 3D' 2L 2B 2R2 2D 3U' 3R' 2U2 3D2 D 3R' 2B' 3B B' D R' 3L' 2R2 3F' 2R' 3U2 3D B' 3L2 D 3U 3R' R 3D 3R 2R 2D' B' U2 3L 2R2 D2 3D2 B L' 3B U 2F' B2 3U2 L 3L B' 2B' 3F 2F' 3L' R2 2R' 2U2 3U2 2F' B R2 F B 2L' 2R' U' 3L2 2R L B L2 3F 3R 3L B 2F' 3D2 2R2 2L2 3L' 2B B2 2F 3B2 U' 3F 2D F' 2F' 2D2 D2 3U' L U2 3F' 3U2



Inb4 8x8 with feet UWR...

All these records........what have i started..............ITS BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 10, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Inb4 8x8 with feet UWR...
> 
> All these records........what have i started..............ITS BEAUTIFUL!!!!



I had done all these before, they are just getting faster now 


btw,


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 10, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> WUTWUTWUTWUT
> 
> *7.97 average of 5*
> 8.94	F L' U B' L D' B F2 L' R' F' L2 D F R2 F2 L' D' U L' U' L R F2 L2
> ...



Holy cow


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is the video of the 19:09.72 7x7 with feet UWR

[video=youtube_share;cSxzdICFsBQ]http://youtu.be/cSxzdICFsBQ[/video]


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 10, 2013)

Megaminx

1:21.04 single
1:30.86 avg5
1:34.84 avg12
1:38.35 avg25


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 10, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Megaminx
> 
> 1:21.04 single
> 1:30.86 avg5
> ...



How are you improving so fast?

2:53.85 6x6 PB single, cross and centres was about 1:42


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 10, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> How are you improving so fast?



168 solves + learned all the CO and CP algs in the last 3 days

EDIT: and I lubed it


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2013)

Just a really nice solve

1. 5.23 F U' F' R' F2 B2 R2 U B D F2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 

x' y' M' U r' R2 U D' R D'
R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' R' U' R
y r' U2 R U R' U r 
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

46/5.23 = 8.8 tps


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 10, 2013)

x' y' M' U r' R2 U *D*' R D'

Cool solve faz.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 10, 2013)

Pyra PBs( I was sup15 a week ago):
6.76 avg5, 8.35 avg12, 9.46 avg100.

EDIT: 8.21 avg12


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2013)

5th ever sub 7 :tu


6.959 B U' D' R B2 R2 L' U' R' U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' 

x y2
r U' r' R' (Cross)
y U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L (F2L-1)
R U' R' U D2' R U' R' D2' (F2L-2)
R U' R' U' R U R' (F2L-3)
U2 y R U' U' R' U R U' R' (F2L-4)
U R' F R F' U2 R l U' R' U l' (OLLCP + predicted PLL skip)


----------



## tx789 (Aug 10, 2013)

5:00.07 6x6 mean of 3 

Pb single of 4:40 other times were 5:07 and 5:12 
First sub 5 single and nearly mean of 3 on 6x6


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 10, 2013)

Uuggggggg

36.22 4x4 single with a 12 SECOND LAST LAYER Double parity and crap OLL.


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 10, 2013)

3x3 Ao5: 12.61

Times: (11.05), 11.92, 13.09, 12.83, (13.22)


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> 3x3 Ao5: 12.61
> 
> Times: (11.05), 11.92, 13.09, 12.83, (13.22)



That's not megaminx. Bad Richie.

Also, my Skype is playing up so yeah I can't figure out how to get online.


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 10, 2013)

hmm use IMO or something

Also Megaminx Mo3 :1:02.54

Times: 1:05.88, 59.52, 1:02.21


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> hmm use IMO or something
> 
> Also Megaminx Mo3 :1:02.54
> 
> Times: 1:05.88, 59.52, 1:02.21



Good Richie :3 Also those 3x3 times were none too shabby


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 10, 2013)

3:37.06, 3:34.37, 3:56.93 = 3:42.79

Why couldn't I have done that at worlds?
7x7 btw, watch out steve.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 10, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Pyra PBs( I was sup15 a week ago):
> 6.76 avg5, 8.35 avg12, 9.46 avg100.
> 
> EDIT: 8.21 avg12



Holy improvement:

Average of 12: 7.73
1. 6.73 U R' L' U' L' B' U B l r' b' u
2. 7.20 U' L' R L' U' B' U L' l' r b u'
3. 8.70 L B' U' L' B' R U' r u'
4. 6.12 U' L B R' L B' L U l r' b'
5. 9.44 U R' B' L' U B L' R' l
6. 9.88 U' R U' B R L' R B r' b u'
7. 6.09 U L' U' R U B' L
8. (10.32) B L B' R' U L R U' l u'
9. (5.11) R U R' B U R l r' b'
10. 8.95 B U' R' B' R' U' B R' l' r b u
11. 6.24 R L B' U' R' L l r' b' u'
12. 7.93 L' U B' R' B' U B' l' r' b u


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 10, 2013)

3x3

11.23, 11.48, 10.47, 10.80, 12.07, 11.79, (10.06), 11.65, (12.38), 11.03, 10.39, 11.02 = 11.19 Ao12


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2013)

PB OH Ao100: 44.96 - sub-45!


Spoiler



44.22, 42.18, 48.68, (27.91[CP skip]), 41.37, 42.69, 53.43, 42.51, 45.30, 49.80, 36.34[NL], 46.63, 38.92, 47.95, 39.34, 47.87, 40.92, 51.15, 50.20, (58.03), 40.28, 45.97, 46.94, 45.83, 50.88, 52.17, 44.85, 39.24+[NL], 40.87, 46.98, 36.16[NL], 49.11, 49.57, 39.61[NL], 44.02, 46.18, 48.50, 36.77[NL], 47.26, 44.35, 43.52, 41.37, 42.79, 50.11, 42.75, 45.38, 48.43, 45.22+, 37.06[NL], (57.01), 39.77, 45.66, 50.08, 45.49, (59.43), 41.20, 49.90, 47.77+, 40.84, 50.54, 40.52, 40.84, 48.04, 45.64, 45.55, 45.45, 53.12, 40.29, 44.25, 40.77, 47.36, 39.80[NL], (59.05), (35.71[Accidental X-EOLine]), 47.73, 42.82, 42.27, 53.14, 55.37, 42.52, 38.52[NL], 49.18, (35.11[NL]), (1:00.68), 48.35, 44.10, 48.59, 44.52, 49.91, 45.68, 38.45[NL], (35.29[NL]), 46.60, 44.64, 43.65, (31.16[LL]), 43.43, 51.75, 41.49, 38.78[NL]


----------



## David1994 (Aug 10, 2013)

Good job ^^

First solves of the day turn into a PB average if 12 (3x3)!
16.31 avg with 7 sub 16 singles 



Edit: PB 4x4 single - 1:22.45
No parity and on a really stiff dayan mf8. Well not stiff but takes a lot of effort to turn :L


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 10, 2013)

Decided to finally start working on OH since it's my worst event by far.

number of times: 35/35
best time: 21.54
worst time: 40.42

current avg5: 26.77 (σ = 1.30)
best avg5: 26.57 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 27.84 (σ = 3.30)
best avg12: 27.82 (σ = 3.25)

session avg: 30.71 (σ = 3.59)

Ouch.


----------



## kjiang15 (Aug 10, 2013)

finally sub-1 single on 4x4: 59.07


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 10, 2013)

4x4x4
1:00.38, 1:11.21, 1:20.56, [1:06.28, 1:04.41, 1:10.60, 58.65, 1:02.19,] 1:09.25, 1:17.18, 1:07.33, 1:32.02

[1:04.29 Ao5], 1:08.94 Ao12 - sub 1:05/1:10 

Now I need to get all my solving to this standard and I might be pretty average at this...


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 10, 2013)

2.28 2x2 OH single 
5.81 avg12


----------



## Julian (Aug 10, 2013)

9.86, 9.96, (11.81), 9.31, (9.02), 9.44

wow, notpb ao5 by 0.01, 9.57.


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 10, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Uuggggggg
> 
> 36.22 4x4 single with a 12 SECOND LAST LAYER Double parity and crap OLL.



:tu when your last layer makes up over half the 3x3x3 stage


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 10, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.02
1. 8.54 F2 R2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 B' L D R2 B' D' R2 F2 
2. (7.09) L' F2 U D2 F2 B R2 U' R' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 
3. (10.40) F' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 R D' L D' U F D R2 D2 U' 
4. 7.90 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B F D2 R' D' U B' F' R F2 D' F U2 
5. 7.63 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 R' D2 B' U2 F2 D R2 U' R' 

Almost there.....


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 10, 2013)

First podium in 3x3 - 12.34 avg, 10.09 single (4th was 12.34 avg with 11.00 single XD )
First time first place in Mega

Both in unofficial comp, but at Mega I beat the guy that beat me some time ago at Polish Nationals 2013 by 0.07  (Then he was first and I was second)


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry Mitch 

*7x7*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:28.53
worst time: 4:21.56

current mo3: 3:45.77 (σ = 15.00)
best mo3: 3:45.77 (σ = 15.00)

current avg5: 3:56.50 (σ = 3.94)
best avg5: 3:55.27 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 3:56.92 (σ = 3.77)
best avg12: 3:56.92 (σ = 3.77)

session avg: 3:56.92 (σ = 3.77)
session mean: 3:56.61

2nd solve had 1:40 centers but failed on the edges

3:55.94, 3:53.59, 4:00.58, 3:56.27, 3:53.43, 4:21.56, 3:55.44, 4:00.71, 4:04.43, 3:55.88, 3:28.53, 3:52.90


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 10, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> :tu when your last layer makes up over half the 3x3x3 stage



Half of 3x3 stage? It was a third of the whole solve! 3x3 stage was like 5 second F2L, 12 second LL.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 10, 2013)

3x3 PB Single by a ton!

7.71 F U' B' F' U' D B' L U2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 R' U' L2 B' L2 U D F2 D2 F L

I can't reconstruct it but the LL was fat anti-sune into PLL skip.

I also got an 11.55 average of 5 PB today.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 10, 2013)

WTF I just got a new 3x3 PB with a PLL skip the time was 23.27 scramble R' B U2 R' U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 D R2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 R' U F' B2 U2 R' the cube I used was my super smooth and fast Panshi. I'm not a sub-30 3x3 solver.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 10, 2013)

Beat a PB of 17.73 today with a 15.97. Now, if only I could get sub-20 averages…


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 11, 2013)

Know 50 olls. Missing two I cases, bad C, and I can't remember what else.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2013)

Megaminx

1:20.99 single
1:28.15 avg5
1:30.69 avg12
1:33.46 avg25


----------



## cubenut99 (Aug 11, 2013)

3x3 PB's Yay

Ao5= 12.26 ( Previous 13.01)
12.99, (11.57), 11.78, (16.46), 12.01.


Ao12= 14.12 ( Previous 14.31)


----------



## Julian (Aug 11, 2013)

Today was awesome! Did 203 solves over the course of the day, PB ao5, ao12, and ao100 


Spoiler



Average of 5: 9.10


Spoiler



1. 9.80 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F' L' B' U' R2 D' R D F2 
2. (11.33) D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 D F L U2 B2 U' F' 
3. (8.47) U' L' F' R2 D F' R' U F' R' B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U 
4. 8.78 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' F D B2 U' L F2 L F' L 
5. 8.71 D2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B L D' B2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 R


Average of 12: 10.18


Spoiler



1. (9.06) R2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B F2 R' F' U R U2 L' D L' D U' 
2. 10.03 F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 L B2 R U R' B' F2 R D' B' 
3. 9.25 U2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D B D' F L B U' B2 D' R2 B' 
4. 9.59 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L U L2 B' L2 D' B' U' R 
5. (14.33) U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' B F D' B D U B2 L' U 
6. 10.21 D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 D' B R2 F' L R2 D R F' U 
7. 10.61 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' R' U2 F2 D R2 B U' B2 L R 
8. 9.13 D R2 F' L F' B2 L D R2 U L2 F B D2 B' L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 
9. 10.18 D F B2 D' B' L U' R U' F2 L' U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U2 
10. 10.03 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F L2 B R2 B U2 R' D B2 U2 B' F' U F D' L' 
11. 11.83 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D B D2 F R2 F' U' L F' U' R 
12. 10.96 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 B D2 R' F R2 F2 L' D L' R


Average of 100: 10.99


Spoiler



1. (8.27) U' L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' L D L2 B' U L' D2 U2 F' 
2. 9.40 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U B2 L' R2 F' D' R2 B F2 D2 R D2 
3. 10.28 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U F' R2 B' R B L' F' L' U 
4. 11.61 L2 F2 D' F L D L' U R L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 D2 F B D2 R2 
5. (8.69) D B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 F' U B' R2 U' L' F D2 B D2 
6. 10.80 B D2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 R' U F L' B2 F L' F2 L R2 
7. 10.47 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 U' R F2 R' U2 L' B L 
8. 9.33 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 F' L U2 R F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D 
9. 14.02 L2 F R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 B F U' L2 U L D B' R B2 L2 U' 
10. 10.02 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' U2 L U' L R2 B2 L2 F2 D 
11. 11.68 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 L' F' U R' F2 L B L R' U2 
12. 10.59 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F' L' U' B' R' D2 B D L2 
13. 10.16 L2 B2 U' B U F2 R' B' D L' U2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 
14. 12.59 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R B U2 R' F D2 F D L' B' 
15. 13.19 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 R' B' U F D L' U' F2 D 
16. 11.90 B L2 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 B2 L F' R D' B D2 R2 D U' R2 
17. 10.30 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F' L B' L2 U' B' R D' B2 R' U2 
18. 10.90 U2 F U2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F R' B2 F' D B2 U L' R2 B D2 
19. 8.81 D' F2 D2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L' F' R2 B' L U F L B' U' 
20. 11.41 R F' D2 B U R F L' D' B D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' 
21. 12.66 D L' D R F' L' D' F' B' R D2 B2 R D2 F2 L U2 R B2 
22. 9.77 U L' F R' U' F' R D2 B D R2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 F2 B 
23. 10.68 R2 B2 R F' B U2 D L' F' U R2 U2 R L2 F2 R F2 U2 D2 L U2 
24. 11.03 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B F' R' D' L2 B U B' 
25. 9.16 B2 R2 D' L' D2 F' D2 L F2 U D L2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D 
26. 10.66 R D' B2 D2 B' U2 F U' R' D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 L U2 R 
27. 10.55 F' B2 U B U' B' L B' U B' L2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 
28. 10.46 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 L' U L B' F' R F2 D' L R2 
29. 9.55 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 U L2 R B2 R' U L2 F' R' B D2 L' 
30. 13.93 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F R' D' L2 U' F D L B 
31. 10.56 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' F R' F L U' B L' B' D 
32. 12.75 F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B L B2 D' B' R' U2 R2 F' L2 
33. 12.13 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L U' L D' B2 D2 R B F D' L' 
34. 10.31 F' U' B2 R2 D L U2 F' R' U F2 U' L2 F2 U' D' F2 L2 U' L2 
35. 11.80 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' L' D R F2 D' R2 B' L2 U2 
36. (DNF(11.81)) F2 U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B D B2 D2 R D' B' U2 L2 R2 U 
37. 9.69 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 L' F' R' D2 U2 B' F' U 
38. 11.03 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' L' D2 F' L2 U L' B F L R2 
39. 12.22 B' U2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' F' D2 U' B2 L' B R' B' U F U2 B2 
40. 9.53 U L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' D' F2 U' L U' F2 L2 U 
41. 12.09 F2 B U L' D F L' U2 F U2 D2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 
42. 12.90 F2 U' F' B2 R' U' L2 B D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 
43. 13.28 U2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B' F2 U R' B' L2 B2 L B D L' U' 
44. (18.44+) F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 R U' R2 B2 D2 R' B' F' 
45. 9.03 D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F' D2 L R2 F' D R' B2 F U2 
46. 8.86 L2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 R B' D' R2 D U' F2 R' U2 
47. 10.31 D U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 R B2 R' B D' F D L' U2 R 
48. 9.83 U2 D' F' U' D R2 F' R D' B U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 
49. 10.66 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U B F U' B2 R2 D' L U2 
50. 11.08 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L F' R' D R B F2 L B' L' 
51. 13.19+ R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 B' R2 U' B2 F' R2 U' B F L R2 B 
52. 10.08 D2 B U2 B F D2 U2 L2 F R' U2 L F2 U R' F2 D' U' B 
53. 11.96 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' B' U L F L B D' L D' R 
54. 9.77 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 B U' R F' D L U' B L' R 
55. (14.46+) L2 F' D2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R D U' B R2 U F' R2 D' L' 
56. 12.11 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 L D' R2 F2 L' F2 D L2 B U' 
57. 9.80 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F' L' B' U' R2 D' R D F2 
58. 11.33 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 D F L U2 B2 U' F' 
59. (8.47) U' L' F' R2 D F' R' U F' R' B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U 
60. 8.78 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' F D B2 U' L F2 L F' L 
61. 8.71 D2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B L D' B2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 R 
62. 10.05 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 R D2 R F D R' U B' 
63. 11.86 D2 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 U' L' R D' B L2 D' U' B' U' 
64. 11.71+ U2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 F' U L' R2 D U' R' B D' U' 
65. 9.58 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U L' D' F' D U R' F R B2 F2 
66. 11.83 D R' U F' R2 D2 R' L U' L F2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 
67. (15.41) D2 R U2 L' U2 B2 L2 R D2 R' F2 D R2 F D2 L B' R' B L 
68. 11.19 D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 R' F2 U2 B2 D' F' L2 U2 R' D' 
69. 10.50 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F D L' D R' U2 R U2 L2 D 
70. 12.16 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 R D L' F U2 R' U B' D' R2 
71. 9.83 U L F2 R2 F2 U' D' R2 F D2 F2 D R2 D L2 B2 D F2 
72. 10.46 D R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U' R2 D' R F D2 U R2 B 
73. 9.75[M2 cross] B2 L' U R D' F U' L F B R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' 
74. 13.30 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 R B' R' U2 F2 D B2 
75. 13.63 F R L F L2 F U2 F D' R2 U2 D2 R U2 B2 L D2 R F2 
76. 13.05 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B R D' L' D B R2 B D U 
77. (8.71) U' F' L2 D2 F2 R U B2 R U2 R2 F U2 B L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B 
78. 12.53 D L2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 B L' U B D' B D' L2 R U' 
79. (8.05) R2 U F2 D L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F U' R D F' D2 U' L F2 D' 
80. 11.34+ L2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' D U2 B' U R D2 B2 L D 
81. 11.88 L' R' U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 R D2 F2 D' R D2 U2 F' L B' D' F2 D 
82. 12.25 R2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 U R B2 R D R' B D' R2 B2 F' D 
83. 10.86 F U2 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U' R' U B U' L U B' D' L 
84. 11.90 D2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F D2 B D' R' U B U2 F2 D' F D' L' F' 
85. 12.69 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F L' D L' U' F' D F2 D2 L 
86. 12.02 B R' D B R' U2 F2 D B R D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 R' 
87. 9.28 F R' F' U2 L B D' R2 B U' L2 F R2 B' D2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B' 
88. 12.40 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R' U' B' U' R2 B U2 B' F2 D R' 
89. 13.15 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 L D' B' F U L D R 
90. 11.93 B' D' R F2 D2 F' U2 L U' L U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 
91. 9.06 R2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B F2 R' F' U R U2 L' D L' D U' 
92. 10.03 F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 L B2 R U R' B' F2 R D' B' 
93. 9.25 U2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D B D' F L B U' B2 D' R2 B' 
94. 9.59 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L U L2 B' L2 D' B' U' R 
95. (14.33) U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' B F D' B D U B2 L' U 
96. 10.21 D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 D' B R2 F' L R2 D R F' U 
97. 10.61 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' R' U2 F2 D R2 B U' B2 L R 
98. 9.13 D R2 F' L F' B2 L D R2 U L2 F B D2 B' L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 
99. 10.18 D F B2 D' B' L U' R U' F2 L' U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U2 
100. 10.03 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F L2 B R2 B U2 R' D B2 U2 B' F' U F D' L'


The 203 solves had 47 sub-10s, including 13 sub-9s.


----------



## qaz (Aug 11, 2013)

First sub-3 minute on megaminx - 2:55.71. Average of 5 3:25.85.

I've improved my average times by almost two minutes in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Bizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Just got my new PB today (non-lucky): 18.17. The scramble was D' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D U2 L' U L2 U2 B' U2 B U' B from prisma. I'm a 25-30 sec solver btw. I wish all of my solves went like this one did, I didn't really have any pauses through my F2L which was a nice surprise lol


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

Non-rolling OH avg of 12 PB: 23.66 

Time List:
1. (18.19) D2 L' F U B F' U2 B' D L' R D R D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D B' U' F' D2 L 
2. 23.52 B' F' R' L D R D' B L R' B' U2 F2 U2 D2 F L' B' R L2 D2 B U B2 U' 
3. 26.64 R2 D F' R B2 L2 R2 D U R2 B2 U R B' U L2 U2 B F L' B' R' U2 D B' 
4. 23.45 U' D' B2 U2 R' D' R2 D R2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 U D L2 F2 L D' R' D2 F' R2 F 
5. 21.78 B2 L2 R F' L' F2 R2 F' U F' U' L' U B F' L' B' D2 R L2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' 
6. 25.26 B2 D U' B R B U D2 F2 D B' D2 R' D2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 F R' D2 U L' B' 
7. 22.15 D' U' L' F' B' L U' R' L D2 U F' L2 D B U' B L R2 F' B' D' F' B R2 
8. (29.59) B2 R2 B' F' D' R2 B2 F' R2 F' B2 L B2 F' D' U B U' B' F R' U R B2 D 
9. 19.83 F2 L B' L' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 D B D B R' L D2 B' L R D2 L F L 
10. 26.77 L D2 U2 L U' R B U D2 B R' B' R F' B2 R2 U2 B' U2 R' U B' F U2 F2 
11. 23.59 U2 L2 F D B2 D F' L U2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L F B2 U' F B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 B 
12. 23.62 U' L R' D2 F' U2 F' B' U2 L F L' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 R' U' B' F2 R' D2 B'


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2013)

Memorised a pack of cards, no errors, 56.20s


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2013)

5x5

2:02.63, 1:45.94, 1:41.78, 1:59.13, 1:42.72 = 1:49.26 avg5

Not PB, but great. Would've been PB by a lot without that counting 1:59. The 1:41 would've been my PB single if it didn't have a G-perm. :fp


----------



## porkynator (Aug 11, 2013)

(FMC) I found the solution as Tomoaki Okayama in this online competition 


Ollie said:


> Memorised a pack of cards, no errors, 56.20s


How long have you been practicing this?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2013)

porkynator said:


> (FMC) I found the solution as Tomoaki Okayama in this online competition
> 
> How long have you been practicing this?



On and off since I got below sub-10 for 5BLD. I just find that if I take breaks and try cards instead I've gotten much better without much practice. 

I'm practicing going slowly, focussing on visualising the images and reading each card just once


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Memorised a pack of cards, no errors, 56.20s



How?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Memorised a pack of cards, no errors, 56.20s



I can do that! It just has to be a new un-shuffled deck..... jk But seriously that is really cool!


----------



## porkynator (Aug 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> On and off since I got below sub-10 for 5BLD. I just find that if I take breaks and try cards instead I've gotten much better without much practice.
> 
> I'm practicing going slowly, focussing on visualising the images and reading each card just once



Sub-1 is really fast! I practiced speedcard for 2~3 month last year, and I was able to do this in ~1:30.


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

*MORE 3X3 IMPROVEMENT* 

single
best: 8.79
worst: 17.55

avg of 5
current: 13.22 (σ = 0.55)
best: 10.62 (σ = 0.80) *PB*

avg of 12
current: 12.43 (σ = 1.16)
best: 11.76 (σ = 1.50)

avg of 100
current: 12.53 (σ = 1.35)
best: 12.53 (σ = 1.35) *PB*

Average: 12.53 (σ = 1.35)
Sub 10's: 9

8+: 1
9+: 8
10+: 11
11+: 16
12+: 23
13+: 23
14+: 12
15+: 5
16+: 0
17+: 1



Spoiler: Times and Scrambles



1. 11.03 D' L D2 U F' B U2 B L U D2 L' U R2 B R2 B2 F L F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F 
2. 13.07 F R L' U D R U2 D2 R D2 R' L2 F B L D' B2 D U2 L F' D2 L D R2 
3. 11.92 R' U L F' D' R L B2 F2 U B L' B' L2 U2 D' F2 B' U' D L' F2 R B2 F2 
4. 13.97 U2 L2 F' B2 L B' U2 D R U' B' R D' B2 R' F' B2 U' R' B' L F2 D2 B2 U' 
5. 11.36 R2 U' B D' U2 F' B' U F2 D' R2 D L' R2 B' L R2 U L D' L2 R F' R F 
6. 10.74 F' D' R' B R2 D' R' L' D' B' U' R L' U2 L' F' R' U2 R' D' L2 B' L2 D2 R 
7. 12.74 U R D F2 D2 F D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' L U F2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 D' R L2 F 
8. 9.59 R' U D2 R' F' B2 U2 B2 D R' D B R L' D' R2 B L' F' L2 B L2 F2 D2 B2 
9. 13.70 F B2 U L D2 L' D R B2 D2 U2 F B U' L R2 U2 F' U' R U B2 F' D' F 
10. 12.76 D2 B2 U' B2 D R L' F D' B2 F2 R' B R D2 B' R2 L U B2 L B' F' D F' 
11. 11.91 B R2 F2 U' B' R D2 F' D' R D B' D B' F R D' R B L' U2 F B U F' 
12. 12.28 R2 F' U' B' F U2 B R L F D R F D B F L' R2 U D B2 L2 F2 U B2 
13. 9.34 D R' D' F U' B' D2 L2 D2 U' B L' U' L' D2 U L B F D L R' B' L' R 
14. 14.14 F U D2 R' L2 F' D' B' L2 D' F2 R' U' D' B' R2 U D' R B R' B' L2 B R 
15. 14.47 F B2 D' L D' L2 F D' B2 D R' L' F' B L' F2 L2 B' L D2 R B U' F D 
16. 9.63 F2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 F L' F L2 F' U2 B2 R' D' R D' L U R2 L' D2 U2 L R 
17. 13.40 F2 R L2 U2 R' D B' U L D F2 B L2 F R2 L2 D L2 B' F2 L' F' R2 U2 R 
18. 14.05 R2 D U' R L2 F R' U R2 B' U' R B' L2 R F2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' B D2 B 
19. 13.30 D2 B D F2 U2 F L2 R B2 R F2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F D' F2 D2 L2 R D F 
20. 13.00 U2 F' U' B' F U R' F2 R2 U R2 F' B L F D2 F' L' B D' U F2 U2 B2 D 
21. 10.74 B2 D2 U L2 B R F' R' U D R2 L2 B F2 R2 U B2 D2 R B R' U D2 F2 L 
22. 15.00 R F' R' B2 U' B R' D U F B' R2 F2 D R2 B2 F' U2 D R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L 
23. 13.47 L' B F U2 R2 B' F U2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D R2 L' U2 L F D' L' B D2 U' 
24. 13.87 R U D' F' D L2 U F' R' B F U' D L' D F' B' R2 B R' F' U' B F' L 
25. 12.38 B' L' D2 F' R' D' B2 D U' F U R L' B' L F' B2 R' L' B2 L R D R2 L 
26. 12.14 L2 U R F2 L' B' F R L F' U D' R F L2 B2 D F2 U2 F U2 R F2 B L2 
27. 13.65 B D B' F' L' R2 F L2 F' B L U' D L' U' L2 R2 D2 U L' F R U' L' F2 
28. 13.73 R' D' L2 D' U' F L2 F D2 B U D' B2 D L' B U' L R2 F R' F' R D U2 
29. 11.25 R2 F' D2 U' L F B2 R2 B' D2 L F R U D2 L2 U' L' D' R' U R2 U D' L2 
30. 12.90 B D2 B2 D2 F' R B D R2 U R U L2 D2 B D B2 F' L D B2 D2 L D R2 
31. 12.52 F' U R U D2 F2 D L R2 F' D U' F2 L' B2 L2 B F D2 B U' R2 F' R2 U2 
32. 10.59 F L R' B2 U' B' L U L U2 D2 F' B2 L D R L2 D' B U2 L2 U' B D' R' 
33. 13.44 B' U R L U' R D2 R L' B2 L' D2 R2 F L2 D' B' L2 D2 R D' R' L B U 
34. 12.59 U2 F D' F' R U2 R2 D2 R' U' D2 F' U B2 U L' B' L' B D' B2 L' R2 U D' 
35. 12.41 B' D U2 L2 U2 L' B F R U' B2 R2 D2 U' L' D2 U' F' R' B2 F U D L B 
36. 10.57 D2 L B R2 D' L' R' B2 R D2 R' B D B L' D2 L' R2 U2 D' R2 L' F' D' B' 
37. 8.79 L B2 U' D' R' L2 B' D L2 F' R' F L' B L' B2 D U' L R F2 R F' U' B 
38. 12.63 F' B' D' U2 F B R2 D2 R F2 R' D' B' U F' U2 B2 D U' B2 R U B U2 L 
39. 14.46 B R' U R D2 B2 L2 U F B U2 B' R U' B U2 D F U D R' U' D' R B' 
40. 14.49 R U' L D2 R B' R F B U' L' F R' L2 D U' L2 D F2 R' L D B' F' R2 
41. 10.64 R2 B' F' D2 B2 L' F2 D' U R L' B' R L2 U B2 U2 D' R2 U2 D R2 L' D' F 
42. 9.09 R F' U L2 U' D2 B F' U' B' U2 F' U' B2 L' R' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 D' R B' 
43. 14.75 R' D2 F R' D B' L R U' F R2 F' D F2 R2 U' F2 B L R2 B2 F2 L2 D R 
44. 12.56 U2 D' B2 F2 L' F L2 R F L R2 U R L' F' B U R' B' U2 B2 F L F' U 
45. 13.25 R D' R' D2 L U B2 R2 F R L' B' D2 L2 R B2 L D L2 B' R' F L' R' U2 
46. 12.83 F L2 R' U D' R L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 F' U D' R L' F2 R F2 L' R' F U' B' D 
47. 12.11 B2 F' D' L U L' R2 D2 R' L' U' R2 L U D' R2 B2 D2 U B U L2 F2 B' R' 
48. 13.09 B2 L' D U' B2 U2 D R L F D R D L2 R' B R' D B' U D2 F' D' F D2 
49. 10.78 R' L F D U' B2 L R U' L2 B2 D' U L' U F2 R U2 B' L2 R F U' R D 
50. 12.76 U' B2 U D2 R' D2 L D' L2 D' R' F U' B F D' U2 L' R U R B' L' D' L2 
51. 13.67 R' L' U2 L B2 R2 U' L' U' R2 F2 U B' D U R' L' B R2 F2 B L2 B2 D B2 
52. 11.37 L2 U' D2 L2 D2 F' D R B D' U2 R U D2 L' U' R D' F' L R B' F' R B 
53. 13.75 U' L' D' R F2 D' F' R2 L F R L B R L D2 F' U' D L B D R U R2 
54. 11.73 U' L2 F2 D' R' L' B U2 F2 U2 B2 D' L' R F' R U2 F U' L' D' F U L' U' 
55. 14.59 B' F2 D2 R' U' R2 B2 U B F' L F R2 L2 D R' F' B2 U L R2 D2 U R F2 
56. 11.39 F2 D' B D2 R2 B U D F2 B2 U2 R' B' D2 R' U' D' R2 D' R' L F2 D2 U F' 
57. 14.74 L R' D' B F' U L2 D R' F2 U' R' L U2 B2 F' L' B2 U F B' L F R' F' 
58. 12.37 B' D' R' U R U D2 F2 B' R D2 U2 B' D' U B D2 U2 B' D L D2 U B2 D2 
59. 9.61 L2 B2 L B L2 R2 U2 R' L2 B L2 R U2 L' B F' L' B' R' B' F' R2 B2 U2 F2 
60. 10.70 F L F U' F' B2 D' L2 U' F' D2 L2 F D2 R2 D F2 B' D2 L2 B R U2 L' D2 
61. 10.60 R D2 L U' R2 B' R2 D' F B2 U F2 R' L2 F2 B R' D' R F' U2 F2 D' F U2 
62. 13.59 B' F' R B' F D L2 B2 F2 L F' U F R' D' R2 U2 B' D2 B L' B F' L' R' 
63. 11.52 F D2 U L' F' R D2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 B2 D2 L R F2 D' B2 U' L B2 D' B' F' 
64. 14.29 D2 R' F D2 B' D2 R F2 B' D2 L2 U' R2 L D2 F' L2 D' R B U B2 U2 D2 R' 
65. 11.17 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F' U F' B R2 L U' D2 B2 D U' B U D2 L' R D2 R2 B2 D 
66. 10.62 D' L R B L2 F2 U2 D' B F L U D' R D2 B2 R D L' F D' R2 L2 D2 U' 
67. 14.80 R' F2 L' U R' F U2 D R2 D L U2 R F R D2 L B' D2 R2 F' D' F R F 
68. 15.28 B2 L' R2 U B' R' B2 F' D2 B F2 U2 B2 U' L' B D2 U R L B R2 F U L' 
69. 14.30 B' F2 D F' B L2 F' U F' B2 U' D B2 U2 R2 B F2 R D2 R2 F L U2 L' U' 
70. 15.36 B D2 B2 F D U' L F' L U' D2 F' L B' F' D F' D' L2 D2 F L U2 D2 B2 
71. 11.22 U' F' U2 D' B U2 D B R' L2 B2 D2 L' R' U F' R U' D2 L' U' D' R' D2 B' 
72. 12.59 L' R' U L U' D2 F' B2 D' R2 F' D' F' L R2 B' U2 D R' B' U' L D' U2 F' 
73. 11.83 B' D L2 B2 U L B' U B F U F2 B' R2 L' U' B U2 R2 L D2 R2 L U2 B 
74. 13.52 R F L R U2 D B' U' B2 L U' L2 D F2 B' U' D' R F B U R' L2 D' B2 
75. 11.98 B2 L2 R U' F' L2 R2 B2 F2 D' L B' D2 R2 B U F2 L2 B' R D L U R L' 
76. 12.79 D' R2 F U' D' R B2 F' D' B2 U R U' L F D2 R B2 F L2 B2 U D2 B' L 
77. 12.47 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' L B' D' F' B2 U2 L F U' R2 L D' B U2 L F2 B' R 
78. 13.15 B U' L2 U2 F R' L2 B D' F2 R U D' B D L2 F' R D' B' U' L' D F' U 
79. 15.20 D R B U B' D2 R' B F U' B2 D L2 D' L' U2 D' R' L' U' R' F2 R2 B D2 
80. 11.78 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 D B' F' D2 F L U' B' D2 L' F R B D R2 L' U' L' B2 U' 
81. 17.55 L2 F U' R' B U' L2 D2 U R' U B' L2 D' R2 L' U B2 L' F U2 F L B2 L2 
82. 9.28 D2 F2 U' B2 U L F' L' D2 F' D2 F2 R D2 B' U2 R B R' F D' L D2 U' F 
83. 14.30 B' D2 L' D L U2 D' F2 U' F D U' L U' D' F R2 B' L2 F U2 D2 R2 F' D 
84. 12.96 B U2 L R' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 U F' B D2 R2 L2 D L U' L' F U' F2 D2 F D2 
85. 13.19 D U2 R2 D L B2 R' B F2 U2 F2 L' R D' L' U2 D' L' U B R2 F D2 U B2 
86. 12.88 U' R D R' L B U2 B' R D2 L2 B' D L2 D B' L2 F2 D B D' F D' F' B2 
87. 9.83 D2 F' L' D' F' U' F2 R U2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D R U' L U2 F' R' F L2 F2 
88. 11.59 L' D R' L' F2 R' L U L2 D2 F' L' D2 B' D2 B' L' D2 F2 U' B D2 B F R 
89. 10.58 F' R2 B' D U R' D' L2 R' F' R F D' F2 B D' F' R D2 L2 F' U' F U B' 
90. 11.44 B2 D' R2 U2 F' L D' B2 L F' R' B' F2 L F' B2 L B' D' B' U R L2 B2 D' 
91. 9.23 D' F' U B' F2 R' B U2 R' L2 D R B L U F2 D F' B2 R' U' F D2 L R2 
92. 12.09 F L' B2 F2 U L2 F' U B L U R' L F U D2 B' F' U D R B' L' D' F' 
93. 13.74 F' D' F' R D2 R2 L U2 L' D' R L D R F' R U' R B' D2 R U B2 D U' 
94. 13.52 L F B2 D' L' R2 D' F' D R2 L U2 L' B U2 R' D' R2 B' L R2 F2 R L2 D' 
95. 12.38 B D2 R' L D' R2 U D2 B' R' D' R2 D' U B2 U' R' B L' D2 L2 U F' B2 L2 
96. 12.66 B2 F2 L2 U' B' U' F2 L' U2 F R F2 L B D' U' F U' L2 D F' B' R F B2 
97. 13.25 R2 L2 B2 U2 F' B' L R2 F2 R' D' U L2 U2 R' B' L U2 F' D' R B L U D 
98. 15.40 D2 B2 R D2 U2 R' F2 U R2 L B R U' B' U L' B' D2 F2 R2 B' D' R' U' L2 
99. 10.93 U' D' R F D2 B2 F2 R' B' F' D2 U' B' R' L F2 D2 U2 R' U F B U' F2 L' 
100. 13.75 D2 L2 D L2 R' F' B' L U' F2 U' F2 D R D2 R F' R2 D L' D R2 D2 R L2


----------



## Wassili (Aug 11, 2013)

stop improving!  I've been stuck on this stupid 13.2 avg12 and can't get any faster :'( In a few weeks later I'll probably see a sub-10 avg5 from you


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 11, 2013)

10.94 avg50 and 11.22 avg100 in my two most recent sessions. Best in a looong time.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 11, 2013)

3x3 mean of 3: 14.59
14.39, 15.31, 14.07

PB 

Edit 1: Average of 5 -15.07
Getting faster.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Rubik's Clock*

*AVERAGE OF 100: 7.49 PB*
*Best average of 5: 6.34 (PB)*
(8.01), 6.55, (5.54), 6.06, 6.42
*Best average of 12: 6.93 (Tied PB)*
5.90, (8.83), 6.74, 6.94, 7.50, 8.05, 7.22, (5.89), 6.30, 6.68, 6.85, 7.11,



Spoiler: times



6.47, 9.21, 6.74, 7.87, 8.62, 9.00, (5.66), 6.48, 7.08, 7.34, 7.74, 8.06, 6.42, (DNF(9.94)), 7.41, (DNF(7.97)), 8.88, 9.44, 7.97, 8.73, 8.75, 6.51, 7.89, 8.01, 6.55, (5.54), 6.06, 6.42, 7.20, 7.37, 8.02, 8.19, 7.34, 6.66, 7.54, 6.94, 7.66, 6.99, 6.68, 6.34, 7.30, (DNF(7.02)), 7.61, 6.64, 10.75, 7.26, 8.06, 6.26, 6.51, 6.29, 7.49, (5.64), 6.95, 6.88, (10.96), 9.28, 7.02, 7.74, 8.42, 7.24, 7.62, 6.70, 6.20, (DNF(11.29)), 8.46, (5.90), 8.83, 6.74, 6.94, 7.50, 8.05, 7.22, (5.89), 6.30, 6.68, 6.85, 7.11, 8.24, 7.09, 8.74, 7.38, 7.52, 7.42, 9.34, 7.71, 8.03, 7.58, 6.62, 7.79, 6.28, 7.23, 7.44, 9.40, 8.45, 6.47, 6.86, 7.46, 7.01, 8.05, 6.25



Sub-NR average of 100 get!  two months until my next comp... Gonna go all out


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> *Rubik's Clock*
> 
> *AVERAGE OF 100: 7.49 PB*
> *Best average of 5: 6.34 (PB)*
> ...



WTF what solution and what scrambles?


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF what solution and what scrambles?



I don't think he will reconstruct 100 solves

Also, he uses real scrambles


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2013)

Username said:


> I don't think he will reconstruct 100 solves
> 
> Also, he uses real scrambles



I know that but what method?


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I know that but what method?



There are different methods for clock? :O

Also he has example solves on youtube


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF what solution and what scrambles?


Scrambles were from qqtimer. They were better than average but not ridiculous! I can't reconstruct because I didn't save the scrambles.
And I use Pochmann order mostly, just take advantage of lucky cases lots


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Scrambles were from qqtimer. They were better than average but not ridiculous! I can't reconstruct because I didn't save the scrambles.
> And I use Pochmann order mostly, just take advantage of lucky cases lots



WOW


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 11, 2013)

First Sub 25 ao5 using ZZ! Finally getting quite comfortable with the method. A lot of work on EOline and F2L is still needed though.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 19.11
worst time: 26.94

current avg5: 23.47 (σ = 1.39)
best avg5: 23.47 (σ = 1.39)

session avg: 23.47 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 23.29


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 11, 2013)

PB Average of 100, 50 and 12! 
avg of 12 12.69 (σ=1.31)
avg of 50 13.42 (σ=1.32)
avg of 100 13.85 (σ=1.36)


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 11, 2013)

Best average of 12: *16.41* PB!
58-69 - 16.52 16.75 15.07 14.39 18.11 (21.60) (14.27) 17.36 19.38 15.57


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sub 1 4x4 Average of 5
(56.84), (1:29.87), 58.69, 1:01.42, 57.51+ = 59.21 ao5

Stupid +2

EDIT: 58.26 ao5, 1:00.10 ao12


----------



## David1994 (Aug 11, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Best average of 12: *16.41* PB!
> 58-69 - 16.52 16.75 15.07 14.39 18.11 (21.60) (14.27) 17.36 19.38 15.57



That is really similar to my PB average of 12  Good job!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 11, 2013)

petrus is fun 

number of times: 63/63
best time: 9.69
worst time: 30.62

current avg5: 16.62 (σ = 3.63)
best avg5: 13.48 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 16.52 (σ = 2.71)
best avg12: 14.86 (σ = 1.49)

current avg50: 16.20 (σ = 2.34)
best avg50: 15.91 (σ = 2.10)

session avg: 16.18 (σ = 2.34)
session mean: 16.49


----------



## kcl (Aug 12, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Sub-1 is really fast! I practiced speedcard for 2~3 month last year, and I was able to do this in ~1:30.



I used to do this when I still did magic and flourishing big time.. I was around 45 seconds memo. I haven't done it in ages.. I should try it again!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2013)

5.71 Clock single, first sub 6 in a while.

Edit: 700th post.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 12, 2013)

Should've had my first sub 10 avg5 on youtube. I'm definitely the fastest I've ever been atm. I can't remember the last time I could actually say this. And this is the 3rd session after switching my main for the first time in over 2 years.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 12, 2013)

I decided to start OH solving. The best time I've gotten before today was ~45s. After practicing OH turning, I timed two solves: 39.01s (OLL skip) and 36.54s.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 12, 2013)

Broke two more 3x3 PBs:

NL single: 10.18 

U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R2 U L U2 B L' R' B' R F2 L D' 

Ao12: 14.22


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2013)

2:11.16 Side Event Relay. Megaminx is really slowing me down. :/ PB for now.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 12, 2013)

5.40 a5 and 6.16 a12 Pyra


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 5.40 a5 and 6.16 a12 Pyra



Don't you steal my NR (That I don't have yet)


----------



## ottozing (Aug 12, 2013)

only the avg5 is PB XD 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.440
worst time: 11.039

current avg5: 6.432 (σ = 0.81)
best avg5: 4.514 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 6.112 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 5.400 (σ = 1.12)

current avg50: 6.028 (σ = 1.05)
best avg50: 5.773 (σ = 1.18)

current avg100: 6.000 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 6.000 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 6.000 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 6.076

pyraminx


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

avg of 5: 10.56

Time List:
1. (9.89) U2 L2 B2 L B R U D L B2 R L2 B U D F R U L2 R U F2 L2 D' L2 
2. (15.35) L2 U2 B' R' D' R2 F R' F2 B2 D B L' D F' L2 U' F' D F L2 U B D R2 
3. 11.20 U2 L2 B' R D' F' L' D F U' D L2 R' D F2 U F2 L2 U' B' D' B' D' B L' 
4. 10.01 U L' F' R D2 R' U2 L B2 U' L F R F L2 B2 D2 F R' L2 B L2 D' U2 R2 
5. 10.47 L' F' R L2 U' F' B' U' D2 F2 B' R B L2 U L2 R2 U R F2 D U' R2 F' D2

PB ao5


----------



## Michael1026 (Aug 12, 2013)

Most of my solves are below 30 seconds now, and a new PB of 25..82.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 12, 2013)

1.39.xx on 5x5 with freakend Z perm


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 12, 2013)

4.76, 5.71, 7.19, 5.57, 6.44, 6.34, 6.95, 6.28, 6.46, (9.53), 4.31, (3.09) => 6.00 Pyravg 12


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2013)

2:04.37 Side event relay. Splits:

Pyra: 2.74
Sq-1: 18.35
Clock: 9.60
Mega: 1:33.68

If mega was a bit faster, it would've been sub 2.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 12, 2013)

(3.49), 5.56, 5.78, (8.22), 6.65, 3.96, 7.15, 4.35, 6.16, 4.82, 7.19, 4.31 => 5.59 Pyravg 12


----------



## TDM (Aug 12, 2013)

Sub-20 Ao100: 19.66.


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

9.62 R2 U' B' U2 F R' L2 U' F2 B D' R' L U F2 U' F2 R' B' L2 D R2 B2 D L'
10.66 F' R F R2 L D2 F R2 B D R L' B D' B2 L' F U F2 R' L2 F' D U2 B2
9.66 U' B F' D F2 B' L' U' D2 F B' L B D' L B U D2 B2 L' F' R' U2 L F'
12.38 F' D2 U' B U2 B2 F2 L U' L' U' L2 B' L' B' F' L2 R2 D R U2 B' D2 B R'
10.52 F U' L D2 F B D R2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R' L2 U' L' D2 L2 F' B' U L' F R' F2

*10.28 PB ao5*


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 12, 2013)

Good OH session (100 solves):

Average: *29.09 PB*
Best time: 20.14 2nd best single
Median: 29.16
Worst time: 43.34
Standard deviation: 4.21

Best average of 5: 24.88
(22.21) 25.82 (40.89) 25.29 23.53

Best average of 12: *26.62 PB*
(20.58) 27.90 30.40 29.47 24.22 29.84 27.48 22.21 25.82 (40.89)

Had a total of 10 sub 24 solves, 2 was 20.xy


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 12, 2013)

Broke roux PB four times in about 12 solves. 16.862 is current.


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 12, 2013)

first sub-20 ao12:	
18.73	
16.76	
18.09	
17.63	
22.02
19.06	
23.53	
19.61	
22.79	
18.14	
21.81	
21.73
average: 19.96


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

8.22 3x3 single,

LL was sune H-perm

2nd best solve ever, 2nd sub 9 today and 9th (I think) sub 10


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

7.58 3x3 Single PB

Really easy scramble

B' R L' B U2 R2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B R' B L2 F2 B R2 L' D' U2 B' L2 F' D2

x2 y'
R' F R L' B' L y U' R U' R' M' U2 M //TripleX cross -.-
U' F U F' //4th pair lol
U2 f' L' U' L U f //OLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 //PLL 

So easy, but not a stolen scramble = I'm counting it


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2013)

Username said:


> 9.62 R2 U' B' U2 F R' L2 U' F2 B D' R' L U F2 U' F2 R' B' L2 D R2 B2 D L'
> 10.66 F' R F R2 L D2 F R2 B D R L' B D' B2 L' F U F2 R' L2 F' D U2 B2
> 9.66 U' B F' D F2 B' L' U' D2 F B' L B D' L B U D2 B2 L' F' R' U2 L F'
> 12.38 F' D2 U' B U2 B2 F2 L U' L' U' L2 B' L' B' F' L2 R2 D R U2 B' D2 B R'
> ...



Weren't you barely sub-20 just a few months ago?


----------



## Julian (Aug 12, 2013)

Username said:


> 7.58 3x3 Single PB
> 
> Really easy scramble
> 
> B' R L' B U2 R2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B R' B L2 F2 B R2 L' D' U2 B' L2 F' D2


x2 y' R' F R r' U' r U' y R U' (R' l') U2 l U y' R U' R' J-perm
wat


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Weren't you barely sub-20 just a few months ago?



Yes


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 12, 2013)

59.88 Megaminx single after a long time without sub1's


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 12, 2013)

Username said:


> 7.58 3x3 Single PB
> 
> Really easy scramble
> 
> ...


I feel like every day you beat some goal you've been trying for. You'll be really fast some day.


----------



## cubenut99 (Aug 12, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.63: 5th sub 10
worst time: 18.25

current avg5: 14.13 
best avg5: 13.25

current avg12: 15.10 
best avg12: 13.92: 1st sub 14 Ao12 PB 

current avg100: 14.88: 1st sub 15 Ao100 PB
best avg100: 14.88 

session avg: 14.88 
session mean: 14.86


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2013)

OH

number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.30
worst time: 51.87

current avg5: 31.93 (σ = 1.98)
best avg5: 24.18 (σ = 2.06)

current avg12: 29.64 (σ = 2.96)
best avg12: 26.65 (σ = 2.91)

current avg100: 28.80 (σ = 3.01)


----------



## CHJ (Aug 12, 2013)

143puzzle - 13:47.90 (4835 moves)

my laptop kept spamming out so I lost like 700 moves and about 3 minutes and my arm kept cramping so I cried at the end in pain


----------



## Wassili (Aug 12, 2013)

This 55mm Fangshi is awesome for OH! I don't have small hands, but I turn it so much easier and faster, currently on a 24 second avg12, beating my PB by 3 seconds


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2013)

Wassili said:


> This 55mm Fangshi is awesome for OH! I don't have small hands, but I turn it so much easier and faster, currently on a 24 second avg12, beating my PB by 3 seconds



I thought it was 54.6mm.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I thought it was 54.6mm.



It is. He just rounded or mistyped. 

My accomplishment: know full oll. Last alg was the bad c case.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

2:07.00 4x4 OH time. I filmed Idk if I will upload though


----------



## Wassili (Aug 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I thought it was 54.6mm.



.4mm really isn't that big of a difference.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 2:07.00 4x4 OH time. I filmed Idk if I will upload though



I want to see the video my Lord Waffle.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I want to see the video my Lord Waffle.



Ooh, I am a lord now XD Heres the vid for ya!

[video=youtube_share;5ytFsuAAT1Q]http://youtu.be/5ytFsuAAT1Q[/video]


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2013)

I was messing with you Waffle BTW thanks for the video.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I was messing with you Waffle BTW thanks for the video.



I know you were  No problem!


----------



## kcl (Aug 13, 2013)

10.55 single today. Pissed me off so badly because a lockup kept it from being sub 10. I'm itching for a sub 10 single. I've been so close. It had a predicted PLL skip.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 13, 2013)

26.16 OH single 

13 second F2L


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 13, 2013)

5:38.53 after 3 days of owning a 7x7


----------



## Wassili (Aug 13, 2013)

Finally I beat my 13.xx avg12  12.44 avg12 and 11.62 avg5


----------



## Iggy (Aug 13, 2013)

5x5

1:56.25, 1:39.66, 1:54.97, 1:57.08, 1:46.69, 1:54.38, (2:16.77), 1:48.84, (1:37.59), 1:57.46, 1:39.30, 2:07.38 = 1:52.20 PB avg12

PB single too. Beat my previous PB single 3 times in that avg12.  Too bad it had a counting sup 2.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I know you were  No problem!



Just curious, why *Sir*Waffle if you're a girl?


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.99
1. 9.84 F D2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L' B R2 B U L' D' L2 F 
2. (9.63) D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F U B D' B L R2 B2 L D 
3. (12.23) L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R B2 R' U' B2 L U' B' F L 
4. 9.66 L' F U' D' F L' F2 B U' R' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 
5. 10.48 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L D2 B U2 R2 D' R F R' B' F' 

Second time sub10


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Just curious, why *Sir*Waffle if you're a girl?



Geez, I just like the username! Like I say all the time I kinda wish I has chosen something else


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 13, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Geez, I just like the username! Like I say all the time I kinda wish I has chosen something else



Lol I didn't know you were a girl. All I knew was that you have helped me a lot with roux.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Lol I didn't know you were a girl. All I knew was that you have helped me a lot with roux.



I am quite sure you have me confused with this guy http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?1578-waffle-ijm


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 13, 2013)

11.40 mo100


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 13, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I am quite sure you have me confused with this guy http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?1578-waffle-ijm



Dammit. I always thought that was you :fp I am so stupid.

But while we're on the subject of roux.

Roux pb ao5: 51.22 (37.25) (1:35.54) 54.57 1:26.48 = 59.43
First sub 1 ao5 with roux. (just).


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 13, 2013)

18.05 avg12 OH
first sub-19


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

7x7 one handed in 25:38.07 and no table abuse  I may or may not upload the vid


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 13, 2013)

5*5 average of 5: 1.25.82
times:
1.22.91
1.22.32
1.36.28
1.26.87
1.27.68
It's my best AO5.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 13, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 7x7 one handed in 25:38.07 and no table abuse  I may or may not upload the vid



Just... Why? 0_o


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Just... Why? 0_o



Cause I felt like it


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm resetting all my PBs because I can't remember what any of them are.

1.65 2x2 single
3.32 2x2 avg5
3.91 2x2 avg12
5.05 2x2 avg100

17.65 3x3 2H avg50 (slow, but for some reason, every solve was an OLL skip)

56.15 4x4 single

2:24.31 5x5 single
2:39.76 5x5 avg5
2:48.24 5x5 avg12

36 htm FMC (linear)

All else: DNF.


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 13, 2013)

Got this a while ago 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 118/118
best time: 6.53
worst time: 31.94

current mo3: 9.70 (σ = 0.59)
best mo3: 8.14 (σ = 0.79)

current avg5: 9.30 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 8.16 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 9.09 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 8.55 (σ = 0.64)

current avg50: 9.54 (σ = 1.15)
best avg50: 9.11 (σ = 1.02) *PB*

current avg100: 9.41 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 9.34 (σ = 1.09) *PB
*
session avg: 9.33 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 9.85




Spoiler



9.81, 8.88, 7.61, 8.93, 7.97, 9.90, 7.88, 9.02, 8.22, 10.72, 10.66, 8.36, (7.38), 8.86, 8.58, 9.50, 9.69, 8.75, (7.52), 9.03, 7.88, 7.86, 9.18, 9.46, 9.15, (7.40), 9.58, 9.08, 9.66, 8.06, 12.53, 8.19, 11.31, 8.58, 10.09, 9.56, (24.30), (6.53), 9.59, 9.02, 8.11, 12.43, 9.63, 10.46, 12.03+, 9.00, 8.00, 10.28, 9.63, 7.69, 11.22, 8.38, 8.36, 7.91, 9.88, 9.90, 9.09, 9.21, 9.08, 9.50, 9.11, 9.27, 10.15, 9.25, 9.38, 10.50, (19.72), (7.52), 9.28, 10.96, 10.21+, 11.52, 8.16, (27.97), (13.00), 8.93, 9.66, 7.58, 9.72, 8.61, 9.16, 9.33, 10.18, 8.88, 11.06, 8.55, 10.97, 11.18, 8.93, 10.77, 8.06, 8.78, 8.59, 9.68, 8.83, (31.94), 8.50, 8.06, 9.16, 8.66


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> I'm resetting all my PBs because I can't remember what any of them are.
> 
> .



That is a great idea, I think I might do the same 'cause I forgot most of mine!


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 13, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> I'm resetting all my PBs because I can't remember what any of them are.
> 
> ...
> 
> 17.65 3x3 2H avg50 (slow, but for some reason, every solve was an OLL skip)



Resetting pbs is not a bad idea for 5x5 and 6x6 for me, but i keep everything else on notes on my iPhone. 

Also...

Every solve was an oll skip? Lol like really how many of them?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 13, 2013)

Pretty good for me 

number of times: 53/53
best time: 9.27
worst time: 17.69

current avg5: 13.43 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 12.10 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 12.96 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 12.56 (σ = 0.97)

current avg50: 13.22 (σ = 1.17)
best avg50: 13.15 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 13.27 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 13.33


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

7x7 OH With table abuse 14:18.16

5x5 OH with TB 4:51.22 

mega one handed 5:33.81

all of these are on camera I might upload not sure though


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 13, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Every solve was an oll skip? Lol like really how many of them?



50/50 (but I cheated)


----------



## David1994 (Aug 13, 2013)

3x3 PB average of 12 : 16.06

So close to sub 16 lol.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

So far these are all of my OH accomplishments

4x4 OH (With TA) 2:07.00
Pryaminx OH (With TA)1:08.31, prya OH is hard
megaminx OH (With TA)5:33.81
7x7 OH (With TA) 14:18.16
7x7 OH (No TA) 25:38.07 
5x5 OH (With TA) 4:51.22 
2x2 OH (No TA) AO5 18.37 
2x2 OH (No TA) Single 15.99

lol the 2x2 stuff is awful 

Videos coming soon for all except Prya and 2x2 cause there is no video and 4x4 cause there is already a vid of it


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> So far these are all of my OH accomplishments
> 
> 4x4 OH (With TB) 2:07.00
> Pryaminx OH (With TB)1:08.31, prya OH is hard
> ...



What's the TB?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What's the TB?



table abuse

edit: it should be TA my bad


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 13, 2013)

Lul poor sir waffle has TB dont make fun of her
Also i request oh bld pyra. Probably any time put up would be "uwr". Youd just one look it with keyhole or something i guess.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 13, 2013)

I've just skimmed ~150 pages of "The FMC Thread" (until my first post there) to find good ideas/algorithms to improve my FMC skills. Because I felt like doing it, and because it isn't always about practice.
The best thing is that I actually found useful stuff, like this alg: U2 L F' R B L2 D2 B R' F L B2
I have also understood something about shifting algorithms.
I didn't waste 2 hours or so for nothing, this is a great accomplishment!


----------



## kcl (Aug 13, 2013)

FINALLY SUB 10 single! 9.45.. And ao5 PB by .01 lol

Average: 13.50
Best: 9.45
Worst: 16.07
Mean: 13.25
Standard Deviation: 2.26

1: 13.60D2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R' U R' U' L F L' F' U R
2: (9.45)R D F' U' B' U' R F D F' D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D'
3: 15.22U' F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' R F' L U' L2 R2 U
4: 11.28D2 F' L D L F2 B R2 D L2 U2 R2 B R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2
5: 13.88R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 B' L D R U L' D L' D F'
6: (16.07)U' L U' B2 L' U' F U2 F R L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 13, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Lul poor sir waffle has TB dont make fun of her
> Also i request oh bld pyra. Probably any time put up would be "uwr". Youd just one look it with keyhole or something i guess.



1. 31.71 U B' U L' U' L R U r' b u 
lol I take this too seriously.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2013)

OH
number of times: 100/100
best time: 18.05
worst time: 37.94

current avg5: 22.34 (σ = 2.11)
best avg5: 22.34 (σ = 2.11)

current avg12: 26.08 (σ = 3.25)
best avg12: 25.09 (σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 27.70 (σ = 2.77)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 13, 2013)

2x2

1.32 MO3
1.36 AO5
1.41 AO12
1.66 AO50
1.79 AO100

And that kids is why you shouldn't use keyboard.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 14, 2013)

First sub2:50 avg5 for 5x5. most people probably think this is bad, but I am proud of it!!!

Average of 5: 2:49.57
1. (2:58.35) U l' R' B' b2 L2 f2 L2 F' l2 u2 r' u B b' f2 D' u b' R' f' l' B2 D' d' R u U2 r l' U' d' f2 b U B R2 L f u2 D l' b' B2 D' l R' B2 L D R2 l f2 r' u' f' D' b2 D2 f 
2. 2:49.45 b f2 F2 B r' d' R f' l F2 L' b2 L2 r2 F U2 d2 R' d U f F u' r F' b' r' U l b r d2 R' F2 b f2 D' u f2 R f' U f2 u' B' d2 l' u2 l f' L D l2 F' R' F' D2 r' l L' 
3. (2:43.02) U' r2 D' d' f' R2 b2 r2 D2 f' F' r' f' d' U2 L2 b B' L' b l' f R' d U' b' d2 f' D L f' D2 f2 u2 U2 b' D u B u' L' b l' R' f' U' l2 R2 u2 b' U R' b' u' l' U l2 r L' D' 
4. 2:46.57 d2 D2 U2 L B' d' F2 L b' U u' B2 R2 r2 l2 U2 u2 R l' r' b' D U' u' r' l' L F2 R2 D L' l2 d2 D l f l' U B' L' b' R l U' d L d2 F' U L2 d2 u R U2 u B2 u' b2 d2 l' 
5. 2:52.68 D' d' R' U r2 f' F B L' B' b f2 u L2 F2 b2 B' L l' d' L' b l f2 R2 D b2 u' l D2 F' f2 R2 U2 L2 r' d' D' r' B D2 L2 r' b u B' u2 f2 R U d' F' R D' u2 L2 u2 b2 B2 l'


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2013)

Resuming 7x7 practice.

3:13.32, 3:24.37, 3:21.40, 3:26.68, 3:13.70 = 3:19.82 avg5

EDIT:

3:25.50 avg12 = 3:13.32, 3:24.37, 3:21.40, 3:26.68, 3:13.70, (3:40.46), 3:38.15, (3:13.16), 3:23.98, 3:32.09, 3:33.05, 3:28.25

Funny how there were three 3:13's but no other sub-3:20's


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 14, 2013)

here is the OH 7x7 solve I posted abut earlier for anyone who cares... 

[video=youtube_share;d9-uTl1sJtk]http://youtu.be/d9-uTl1sJtk[/video]


----------



## Bobo (Aug 14, 2013)

what is thw uwr for cll time attack?


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 14, 2013)

10.39 mo10
10.49 ao12
11.20 ao100

EDIT:

Also, third sub10 ao5. 9.92


----------



## Carrot (Aug 14, 2013)

I can scramble skewb with FCN


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bobo said:


> what is thw uwr for cll time attack?



I think I had a 42.xx a while ago.


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 14, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I think I had a 42.xx a while ago.


Then most probably thats it.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 14, 2013)

About time I got a NL sub-10... 9.75. 7th sub-10.


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 14, 2013)

First 2x2 average of 100 since March: 6.41.
PB by 0.02 lol

Also a 4.63 avg5, PB by 0.38.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2013)

27.38 OH avg100


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 14, 2013)

3x3 12.85 PB single YES!!! 
Previous PB was 17.77 (PLL skip)

It was an OLL skip, but if you try to take away from me I will sock you straight in the face.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> 3x3 12.85 PB single YES!!!
> Previous PB was 17.77 (PLL skip)
> 
> It was an OLL skip, but if you try to take away from me I will sock you straight in the face.



wut? 
Did you really improve your PB single straight from 17 -> 12 ???
That's weird


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 14, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> wut?
> Did you really improve your PB single straight from 17 -> 12 ???
> That's weird



I know right.
An OLL skip to a H perm with no AUF is very lucky though.
Needless to say I am EXTREMELY happy.

What's weirder is that I average 28-32 seconds

EDIT: PB ao5 23.28....
I'M ON FIRE!!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 14, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2
> 
> 1.32 MO3
> 1.36 AO5
> ...



But its so much easier...i cant stackmat for ****.

Seriously though Chris, that's insane!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 15, 2013)

12.34	R U F' R B D R B' D' B2 F U L2 F' R2 U F2 R U R B2 R2 B R' B
10.82	D' B L D U2 F U' D2 R2 L D L' F2 U F' D2 U B' L2 D2 U' B' D' L2 F
7.94	B F' L U' L2 F L D' L D' U2 R F D R L B' F R' B' D B F R U'
DNF	U' D' R2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 R D R' D' L2 R D2 R2 D F L2 R B R2 U F' R2
10.24	D2 B2 L F' R L' D R2 L2 D' F' D2 B' L2 B R U R2 U2 B2 U2 R' U D2 F2
7.99	R B U L' U' F R' F2 R' B D' U' F L B D' R' B' F' R D' U' R2 F' D
15.89	L2 F2 L F L' F2 L F L2 B R B L2 U' B2 F2 D2 B' F' D2 F' U2 D' R2 L'
7.85	L U2 D' F' D' L2 F2 B' U2 R' U' R2 D' R2 D2 U2 F B R' L' B2 R2 D2 F2 L'
7.72	L R2 D' L F R' D' U2 F' U2 R' D R2 U2 D' R2 B' R2 F' U L D2 U2 L' D2
8.56	B L2 B' R F L' B2 D' L' R2 B U R2 L B L U2 F R F2 R F2 U F B'
10.90	F D2 F' B2 L' D' F2 U2 L U R2 B' R2 U' D' R D' B2 R2 F B' U2 F B R2
7.92	L2 R2 U B2 D' B R' F' U' D2 F2 B' U' L2 D F' L2 D' B F U' R2 U2 L2 U'
10.05 Ao12 with 5 7s. epic. fail.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 15, 2013)

Did a foot solve. Never doing that again. 15:55.xx. That was a waste of time.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2013)

6x6

2:15.24 avg12 = (2:05.66), 2:07.76, 2:22.04, 2:06.51, (2:35.67), 2:05.73, 2:27.30, 2:13.57, 2:21.78, 2:16.46, 2:25.25, 2:06.00


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 15, 2013)

Today I got a lucky PB of 10.62. LL skip


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 15, 2013)

52.88 OH solve. First sub 1! Also a 1:19.40 a5.

52.88 was U2 F2 D F' L' F2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F L' U L D R' F' B2 L2 R' D B' R' L'.

Sune with a J-perm ftw.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 15, 2013)

23.06 OH single...


----------



## ottozing (Aug 15, 2013)

pyraminx PB for everything except niggle

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 2.876
worst time: 9.155

current avg5: 5.322 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 4.001 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 5.133 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 4.602 (σ = 0.79)

current avg50: 5.759 (σ = 1.16)
best avg50: 5.424 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 5.594 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 5.594 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 5.602 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 5.651


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 15, 2013)

100th post.
I had 26 posts in 4 months before world's
And 74 in 3 weeks after. lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2013)

(12.85), 13.67, (13.77), 12.92, 12.98 = *13.19*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> (12.85), 13.67, (13.77), 12.92, 12.98 = *13.19*



OH, right ?


----------



## porkynator (Aug 15, 2013)

7.97 U L F2 L2 D2 L U R2 F D R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 

x2 L D' U' F //EOLine (4/4)
L U' L' U2 L' //Left 3x2x1 (5/9)
R U' R' U R U R2 //Right 2x2x1 (7/16)
R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //Right 3x2x1 (11/27)
y' F2 R U' R' U' R U y' R U R' B' R U' R U2 //LL (15/42)

42 HTM / 7.97 s = 5.27 TPS

Lol eoline + first block


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 15, 2013)

10.42 OH PB single from last night


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 15, 2013)

PB avg12

Average of 12: 15.97
1. 13.84 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 L F2 D2 B' U2 L' D U' L F' L' R2 
2. 14.06 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B R' F L' U' R D U2 F' U 
3. 16.95 R2 U R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L' D2 B D' L B2 D2 R' D' L' 
4. (19.24) R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' R2 B' D' F R2 B D F2 
5. 15.59 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' D R F2 L' F' D L' R2 D 
6. 18.41 L D2 U2 R D2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 L B D' F' U L' R' 
7. 18.46 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B' U' B2 L2 B' U F L B' D' 
8. 17.90 U' B L' D F' R U2 F B' L' D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 
9. (11.59) U F2 R' D2 B' L U2 F' U' B R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' 
10. 14.55 D2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 F' U' F2 L R U B2 U L2 D2 
11. 15.84 F' D2 R2 F U2 R' D F2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 
12. 14.06 F2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F L' D' R F2 U' B F D U'

sub-16 :O


----------



## soup (Aug 15, 2013)

After a bit of handache..
33x33x33 in 399.297 minutes


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2013)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 10.03
worst: 16.14

avg of 5
current: 13.37 (σ = 0.23)
best: 11.28 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 12
current: 12.57 (σ = 0.87)
best: 11.99 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 100
current: 12.47 (σ = 1.03)
best: 12.47 (σ = 1.03) *PB*

Average: 12.47 (σ = 1.03)
Mean: 12.50

I like the consistency


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> OH, right ?



no


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 15, 2013)

11.10 ao100


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2013)

OH

24.46 avg12 = 26.67, (32.14), 25.95, 25.34, 22.87, 18.32, 25.34, 21.86, 24.36, 25.82, 28.09, (16.91)


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 15, 2013)

Also got a 15.92 ao100. 

Average of 12: 14.41
1. (12.51) B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L F L R U' L2 D' F D2 B R' 
2. 14.39 U2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 U R B' F2 R B2 F' L2 U 
3. 14.69 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F D' L F L' R2 B2 U F2 
4. 13.00 B2 L2 U2 F R2 B' D2 F2 D' R F' D' U F' L' D2 B D 
5. 16.02 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F R F2 R B2 F' U' R F2 U' 
6. 14.64 U B2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R U B U F' R' U F L U' 
7. (16.70) L2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U L' D R' B F2 D' B R2 B D' 
8. 12.94 D2 R U2 L F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 D L' D R2 U F' D2 R' F R 
9. 12.96 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 D' R' U2 R F U' B L2 R2 
10. 15.81 U2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 B' R2 B F' D L' D F' L2 R F2 U' F R2 
11. 14.68 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F' D' U B' L U' L B2 F' R 
12. 14.95 D' F' B' R2 L F2 R D' L2 D B U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Also got a 15.92 ao100.
> 
> Average of 12: 14.41
> 1. (12.51) B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L F L R U' L2 D' F D2 B R'
> ...



no


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 15, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> But its so much easier...i cant stackmat for ****.
> 
> Seriously though Chris, that's insane!



But then you can't do well in comp 
Thanks!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 15, 2013)

Time to be less of a noob now my NR cube is plcuking amazing for sighted solves at the moment.

PB Ao5: *16.14* -15.91, 16.59, (15.45), (17.97), 15.92
PB Ao12: *18.07* - 16.39, 19.49, (13.64), 20.08, 19.26, 14.55, 20.47, 14.66, (21.77), 19.59, 19.03, 17.21

Ao100 - 20.01, poo


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2013)

7x7

3:18.65 avg5 = (3:07.82), (3:31.61), 3:23.60, 3:21.43, 3:10.92


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 15, 2013)

3x3 pb: 8.76

L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 D F2 L' R2 B F R D L2 B D2 R'

nl too


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Time to be less of a noob now my NR cube is plcuking amazing for sighted solves at the moment.
> 
> PB Ao5: *16.14* -15.91, 16.59, (15.45), (17.97), 15.92
> PB Ao12: *18.07* - 16.39, 19.49, (13.64), 20.08, 19.26, 14.55, 20.47, 14.66, (21.77), 19.59, 19.03, 17.21
> ...



Nice, gutted on the Ao100 though. Still, this means I'll have to put in some serious practice to beat you again next comp we're both at.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> no



no no


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 16, 2013)

2.01 pyra Ao12 with Ipad timer. Whatever.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 2.01 pyra Ao12 with Ipad timer. Whatever.



wat


----------



## KCuber (Aug 16, 2013)

Wut 

1. (7.01) B2 L2 D F R U2 R' B2 R2 L2 D U' R D B' L U F2 L2 U L D B L' U2 
2. 7.34 D R' B2 F2 L F' D' F' B2 D2 B' F' U2 B2 F D' L B D' R' B2 U2 L2 D' R' 
3. (9.40) R D2 L F2 B2 L2 B L' F' U D R' U F' L F' B R' L' B2 L2 F' U' L' U2 
4. 8.55 R' F2 U2 R B R' D' F D2 R' B F2 L' B D' B2 R2 D U' F L2 B' L2 F2 B2 
5. 8.27 U2 R2 D' L2 R' B L' R F' R' L2 F L2 R' U D2 R2 B' L' D' R B' L2 U2 L 
6. 8.67 B U2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 F D2 F2 U B' L' F D2 F' U R B2 L F2 B' 
7. 8.39 L2 U2 L' U2 R' D' B U2 L R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F U F2 L' U' D2 B' F' R' U' R2 
8. 8.27 D2 R2 D2 F2 R L U2 L B' F U B2 F' D U2 F' L2 F2 B U B' R B D R' 
9. 7.94 R' F2 R2 U L2 R U' D2 B' L D2 L2 R' F2 U2 R B' U2 R2 L B' D2 R2 L U 
10. 8.39 F2 R' D L' B U B2 U B' R2 B U B' D R L' F R2 U' B L' F U2 B L' 
11. 7.46 B' R2 L U D' F B2 D L U' L U F' L D L2 R U L' U F B2 L2 R' B2 
12. 8.31 R L2 D2 U2 R2 U F' D2 R' U F' L B L2 B R' D' R2 U R L' D U2 B2 U2 

8.16 avg of 12.....


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 16, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Wut
> 
> 1. (7.01) B2 L2 D F R U2 R' B2 R2 L2 D U' R D B' L U F2 L2 U L D B L' U2
> 2. 7.34 D R' B2 F2 L F' D' F' B2 D2 B' F' U2 B2 F D' L B D' R' B2 U2 L2 D' R'
> ...



wat


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 16, 2013)

kevin pls slo down


----------



## ottozing (Aug 16, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 184/185
best time: 7.466
worst time: 16.030

current avg5: 11.569 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 8.803 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 11.491 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 9.442 (σ = 0.82)

current avg50: 10.386 (σ = 1.00)
best avg50: 9.894 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 10.282 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 10.184 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 10.301 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 10.350

avg50 is PB


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 2.01 pyra Ao12 with Ipad timer. Whatever.



Can you send times PLZZZZZ


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 16, 2013)

5x5 Single: 1:03.01


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 16, 2013)

*Pretty.*

I don't post here much anymore, but I can't resist sharing the solution to this solve .

6.88s L' F' U' R' F D' B' L' D L' B2 U' B' D' L F2 U L U2 B' U L B L2 U2



Spoiler



z2 y
U' D L U D' F U R'
d L' U' L
R U' R' U' R U R'
U L U' L'
R' U R U' R' U' R
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 16, 2013)

new pb aveage of 5 and averae of 12 and first sub 20 both.
time	ao5	ao12.  new main is so the moyu huangying (i dont care how to spell)
1	18.55	-	-
2	20.85	-	-
3	19.00	-	-
4	18.65	-	-
5	16.28	18.73	-
6	15.24	17.98	-
7	22.53	17.98	-
8	19.44	18.12	-
9	19.58	18.44	-
10	15.52	18.18	-
11	20.20	19.74	-
12	20.61	19.74	18.87


----------



## ChristianSena (Aug 16, 2013)

Average of 5: 10.10
1. 10.85 D R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D F2 L2 B' R' D2 F' L U F' U' L' R 
2. 9.61 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U F D' U2 L B2 U' R U2 R2 B2 
3. (11.09) B' D2 F' L2 B F R2 D2 F L2 R2 U B L2 R U B R F L' R2 
4. 9.83 B2 R2 F' R' B2 U' D' L U2 F D' B2 L2 D' R2 U' D2 L2 F2 D' B2 
5. (9.49) F L' F' D F2 U' B' U2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R'
PB avg of 5 3x3


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 16, 2013)

New PB Ao50, Ao12 and Ao5, all in a single Ao50 session (first sub 21 Ao50):

*Ao50 20.72* (down .53 seconds from 21.25)
*Ao12 19.42* (down .55 from 19.97)
*Ao5 18.94* (down .36 from 19.30)

First ever sub-21 Ao50, I've only ever had a single sub-20 Ao12 before, and my Ao12 was sub 20 for about 30 solves this time. It's on JJTimer (android), so I can't get the times out, but FWIW:

#sup-20: 28
#19.xx: 8
#18.xx: 6
#17.xx: 6
#16.xx: 2

So 22 sub-20's. My previous best is 13!

Best time 16.22, worst time 26.43.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 16, 2013)

average of 12: 2.019 (closer to 2.02 I guess)
1. 1.861 U R B' L B' R B' L l
2. 2.468 U' L R' L R' U' R L' B' l' u'
3. 2.566 B L B R' U' L U' l
4. 1.968 L R B' L' U' R L' R l' r b' u
5. (1.205) L R' B' L B' U' R l b
6. 2.760 U' R L R' B L' R U L' l' r b' u
7. 2.073 U' R U' R' L' B' U B' l'
8. (4.309) U' R' B' R' U L B' R' l' r b
9. 1.892 R' L' R' U B' R' L' l' r' b u
10. 1.831 U R U' B L B R l' b'
11. 1.507 B L U R B' R' L' l' r b
12. 1.269 U' B' L U B' U' B' l r' b' u'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> average of 12: 2.019 (closer to 2.02 I guess)
> 1. 1.861 U R B' L B' R B' L l
> 2. 2.468 U' L R' L R' U' R L' B' l' u'
> 3. 2.566 B L B R' U' L U' l
> ...



Stackmat?


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2013)

w


XTowncuber said:


> average of 12: 2.019 (closer to 2.02 I guess)
> 1. 1.861 U R B' L B' R B' L l
> 2. 2.468 U' L R' L R' U' R L' B' l' u'
> 3. 2.566 B L B R' U' L U' l
> ...



wat


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Stackmat?


No. That's the average that was on the Ipad last night. Probably not PB if stackmat.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2013)

2:29.38 4x4 Solve Using An Original Rubik's Revenge. Sub 2:30 cuz I'm that cool  jk

[video=youtube_share;ki9njtGnx2w]http://youtu.be/ki9njtGnx2w[/video]


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

Waffle try beating Louis Cormiers 1980s 4x4 solve time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUXeMlmiQ-I


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Waffle try beating Louis Cormiers 1980s 4x4 solve time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUXeMlmiQ-I



lol I don't think I could beat that. Did he mod his or anything?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> lol I don't think I could beat that. Did he mod his or anything?



No clue on what he did to it.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> No clue on what he did to it.



Oh, okay. Well maybe I can figure out a way to make mine better


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Oh, okay. Well maybe I can figure out a way to make mine better



Good luck PS tanks for subscribing to me on youtube.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Good luck PS tanks for subscribing to me on youtube.



Thanks! Maybe I can beat it, I just got a 1:19.72.... No problem!


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 16, 2013)

Pyraminx PB Ao12 and Ao5:
Average of 12: 9.46


Spoiler



1. 7.81 R' B L' R B U B' L' l u 
2. 7.80 U R' U L B U' B U l r' b' 
3. (4.92) U L B' L' B U' L R' l' r 
4. 11.27 U B' R U' B L R' B l' r' b' 
5. (15.43) U R' U' R' U' B R L r' b' u 
6. 7.73 L' U L R' B L R' U r b 
7. 12.72 U' L' B' R' L B U B l r' 
8. 11.22 U L' R L B R L' U B l r' b u 
9. 12.55 U L B' L B' R L' R B r b u' 
10. 8.47 U L' U' B' R' B' U' B' U' l' r b u' 
11. 7.02 L' R' B U L' B U L' u' 
12. 7.99 L' U L' B U' L' U' B' l' b' u'


Average of 5: 6.95


Spoiler



1. 5.25 U' L' B' U' B L R U' l r' u' 
2. (10.36) L U' L U' L R' B' R l' r b' 
3. 7.81 R' B L' R B U B' L' l u 
4. 7.80 U R' U L B U' B U l r' b' 
5. (4.92) U L B' L' B U' L R' l' r


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Thanks! Maybe I can beat it, I just got a 1:19.72.... No problem!



WOW


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 16, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> lol I don't think I could beat that. Did he mod his or anything?



The 1980s 4x4s are better than the Rubik's brand ones of today.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW



I forgot to say thanks for subbing back to me so, thanks! 



antoineccantin said:


> The 1980s 4x4s are better than the Rubik's brand ones of today.



Really? How strange.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 16, 2013)

OH, 5 EPLL skip in a row

Average of 5: 16.38
1. (12.66) R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B F2 D2 L D2 L2 B2 F U' R2 D' L D
2. 13.60 R B' D B2 D B' U' D2 L' U2 R2 L2 F B2 D2 F' B2 R2
3. 17.64 L2 D2 R B2 L' U2 L' U2 R F2 R' B L2 D L' U B L' F' U R'
4. (18.54) L2 D2 R U2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 B' L' D U' B2 R' D U2 R2 F' L'
5. 17.91 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R' D F' D' U' F R' F L' B 

Could've been better with all those skips


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 16, 2013)

26.69 OH avg100


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 16, 2013)

OH:
19.69 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 R L2 U' L2 B' R' D' L B2

2nd sub 20.
13 seconds F2L, fat sune and Jb-perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 16, 2013)

Did a 4 look 3x3 solve:
Look #1: Cross
Look #2: First 3 pairs lol
Look #3: LS+EO
Look #4: LL

I also did a couple other solves where I did First 3 pairs in one look


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 16, 2013)

porkynator said:


> OH, 5 EPLL skip in a row
> 
> Average of 5: 16.38



Nice!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2013)

4:38.xx feet solve. I will call it my PB.

edit: 3:10.42 is my PB now. I will upload the video later unless I can get a faster time on camera.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Square-1 Average of 12: 12.97
1. 12.95 (0, 5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, -4) / (0, -2)
2. 16.25 (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -5)
3. (17.18) (1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -5)
4. 12.89 (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -2) / 
5. 10.70 (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / 
6. 11.97 (-2, 0) / (2, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (4, 0) / 
7. 14.01 (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (2, -3)
8. 12.44 (0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
9. 11.18 (1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / 
10. (10.64) (1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-1, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -4)
11. 16.03 (1, 0) / (2, 5) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -3)
12. 11.25 (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3)

Last 5 solves were an 11.62 Average of 5.


----------



## etshy (Aug 16, 2013)

started practicing 4x4 again after 6 months of break , 1:28 single , 1:59 Ao5 reduction ( both *PBs* ) 
Also practiced Yau for the first time , 2:10 single , 2:33 Ao5 (Also both *PBs* )


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Another 3x3 PB 
Average of 5: 11.60
1. 11.26 F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D' F' R' F2 D' U B F' U2 B 
2. 10.61 U F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L B D2 U' R' F2 D R B' R2 
3. 12.94 F2 D' F' R' U2 F2 L' B R' L2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 
4. (15.19) L U' F2 L' B' R B U' R' U2 D L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D2 
5. (9.51) L2 D2 F R2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L' D' R' D2 B L F U2 F' R


----------



## Wassili (Aug 16, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Another 3x3 PB
> Average of 5: 11.60
> 1. 11.26 F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D' F' R' F2 D' U B F' U2 B
> 2. 10.61 U F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L B D2 U' R' F2 D R B' R2
> ...



Just got a PB 11.66 avg5  

What's your best avg12?


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 16, 2013)

OH:
PB avg12: 26.36 and avg5: 24.45
28.66, 29.86, 26.11, 25.03, (21.00), 25.48, 24.52, (32.97), 23.36, 22.84, 28.93, 28.82

I think I'm starting to get quite safely sub 30 now with a 29.75 avg100 today and 29.14 a few days ago.
Maybe I should return to the "race to sub 30" thread now


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Just got a PB 11.66 avg5
> 
> What's your best avg12?



Nice! My pb ao12 is 12.46


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> The 1980s 4x4s are better than the Rubik's brand ones of today.


Agreed. The 1980s ones and the previous version of the Rubik's 4x4 (like, the ones you might have seen before 2010 or so, with the ball core) had pretty much identical mechanisms, and back when my main cube was a Rubik's I had a lot of sub-1s (with quite a bit less skill than I have now, I might add). They're pretty decent cubes.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 16, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Nice! My pb ao12 is 12.46



Mine is 12.25


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 17, 2013)

6x6

2:08.74 mo3 = 2:06.24, 2:11.41, 2:08.58

2:14.09 avg12 = (2:02.41), 2:11.20, 2:16.83, (2:24.37), 2:13.18, 2:23.40, 2:14.47, 2:09.39, 2:17.86, 2:16.96, 2:06.24, 2:11.41

The 2:02 had double parity


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

This:
http://youtu.be/1LyaV6hZ-q0
And this
http://youtu.be/hGLFjuLGnGw
And this 
http://youtu.be/bFoBcVEVVhY

Which format do you guys like more for the averages?


----------



## Riley (Aug 17, 2013)

First sub-1 feet solve: 52.67

Lefty fat sune, U perm. NL

B2 R2 B R2 F' D2 B D2 F D2 R2 U' L B F L' R2 B R'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.408
1. 10.025 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U B2 L B' F' U B2 U2 R' F R2 D2 
2. (7.774) L2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 F L2 B R F D2 U' B2 R F U R B D' 
3. 9.196 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U' B' L D' R B2 F D R' B 
4. 10.150 L2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 B D R F2 D2 U L2 B' L' F 
5. 9.624 U F' L2 F' R' F2 D2 F' D' L2 D2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
6. 9.119 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F L R' B' U2 L' U R2 F' D 
7. 8.990 U2 R2 F R2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 B U' L2 R' D' L U' 
8. (11.081) B' U2 B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 F' L2 R' U B F' R' D' B2 L2 U' R2 
9. 9.283 B2 U R' B' D F R L B' U D F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 
10. 9.309 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D F B' U B2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 
11. 9.060 F' R2 B' L2 B' D R' L D' B' D F2 B2 D R2 B2 U B2 U F2 D 
12. 9.323 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 R' U' F U' L2 R' D B' U' L

Sub 10 avg100 still eludes me


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 17, 2013)

wat
Average of 5: 3.18
1. (9.43) U' R U B' R U L U r' 
2. 3.02 U R U R' B' R B' U r b' u 
3. (2.06) U L' R' L R U' R' B l u 
4. 3.60 L U' B' L R U' R L' l' r' u 
5. 2.91 U R U' L' R L U' L' l' b'


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2013)

Pyraminx average of 50ish

stats: (hide)
number of times: 52/53
best time: 1.93
worst time: 16.95

current avg5: 4.47 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 4.45 (σ = 1.20)

current avg12: 6.42 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 5.48 (σ = 1.39)

session avg: 6.18 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 6.26




Spoiler



Session average: 6.18
1. 6.50 U' R' B' R' U' L' R' U l 
2. 4.34 U' B U' L' R' L' B' U' b' u 
3. 7.37 U L' B' L' B R B' L l r' b u 
4. 7.70 U L R' U B' U R' U' R l' r b' u 
5. 5.02 U' L U L U' B L B' l r' b 
6. 8.90 L B' R L' R L' U R l' r b u' 
7. 6.02 U R U R' L B U' B l' 
8. 7.12 U B' R' L' U L' U R l r b 
9. 5.59 U L' B R U' L' R L' l b u' 
10. (3.18) L' U' B' R U' B' U' B u' 
11. 6.82 U' B' L' B L' B' L' R' l' 
12. 4.88 B L U' R' B R' B R' l b u 
13. 9.78 U L R U' B R L U R' r' b' u 
14. 8.47 U B' U L U' L U' R' l r' b' u 
15. 6.08 U B U L' U' R B' U r b' u' 
16. 4.67 R L' U R' L' U' L' B l r u' 
17. 4.42 L R L' U' R U' L B' l r' b u 
18. 5.26 R' B U L B U B U l r 
19. 5.55 B R U' B' L U B U r b 
_20. 4.66 U' L' B R U L' R' U' r' 
21. 8.14 R' B' L B' R' U L' B r b' u' 
22. (10.31) R' L' U L B L' R' L b u 
23. 5.46 L U B R' B L' U' L' l' r u' 
24. 6.90 U L B L R L' B' R' l b u 
25. 5.30 U R U' L U B' R B r' b' u' 
26. 4.60 R B L' R U R U' R r b u 
_*27. 3.65 U B R U' B' R' L B L' 
28. 6.34 U L U L R L R U' l' r' b u' 
29. 5.83 U R U' L' B R U L l r 
30. 3.88 U' R' L' R B L' R L l' b 
31. (2.85) R' U' L U R B' L B b 
32. 6.91 U L' U B L' B U R' L b u' *
33. (DNF(6.57)) B L R U' L' R' L B l' r u 
34. 6.06 L' U R' U L R' L U' L l' r' b u' 
35. 9.46 U R B' L' U B R B l' r b u 
36. 6.19 U R B U' L U' R' B l r' u' 
37. 4.39 U L' R' B' L B' R B' L l' r' b 
38. 7.51+ L U' L B U L R' B' L' r' b' u' 
39. 7.26 U R U R B' U R' L r' b' u' 
40. 5.66 U L' R' B' U B' L R' l r' b' 
41. (1.93) L U' B U' L U L' U l r u' 
42. 9.05+ U' R' U L' R' B U' R' l r b' u' 
43. 8.79 U L U' B R U' B R l r' b u' 
44. 6.62 U R' L' U B L' U' B' L l' r' u' 
45. 7.22 R' U' B' L U' L B L l' r b u' 
46. (16.95) R U R L' B' R U B' l' r' u' 
47. 6.54 U' B' U R' L' B R' B l' b u' 
48. 7.74 U' B U' L R' L U' R' r' b u 
49. 4.72 R B' L' B' L' R' U' L' l' u 
50. 4.13 U B' L' U R U L' B' R' r b 
51. 3.46 U R B L' B U' L' B' r' b 
52. 4.83 U B U' R' B R' B' U' l r b u 
53. 4.57 U R' B' U' R B' U R' U l' r b' u' 



I think I average about 6.5-7, but after about 35 solves the session was at 6.01 average, and I got a few 4 second averages and a 5.48 ao12 with a counting 8.

I want to get to a 5 second average by ausnats, not sure if I should stay with V->L4E or I should adopt a corner first approach like most of the faster people use.

There were some stupid scrambles like one move to 2 flip, and a scramble with no tips lol.

Edit: We have the same comp average ^


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice average Tim  Cool to see you're getting back into pyra. If you'd like, you could check out some pyraminx example solves I uploaded today. I use a 3 edges around one tip + centers > L3E approach like most faster pyraminx solvers so maybe you'd be interested in checking that out. Not sure if it would be a good idea to change methods too close to nationals though, but that's entirely up to you.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Nice average Tim  Cool to see you're getting back into pyra. If you'd like, you could check out some pyraminx example solves I uploaded today. I use a 3 edges around one tip + centers > L3E approach like most faster pyraminx solvers so maybe you'd be interested in checking that out. Not sure if it would be a good idea to change methods too close to nationals though, but that's entirely up to you.



Just practicing for podium at nats, and because I don't want Feliks' average above mine officially. Finally having a good Pyraminx does help as well. I'm fine with Jason having a better average because he actually practices Pyraminx.

My "ideal" method stems from V->L4E and it would allow easy one looking for most solves (with low movecount), but 100+ algs is too much for me, and unlike L4E algs, these aren't very intuitive.

In case you're curious, it's basically just making a non-permuted V then solving the rest in one algorithm. First step is roughly 3 moves on average, second step is just one of those algorithms to finish.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2013)

Interesting. Sounds like the equivalent to EG on a pyraminx. I can dig it 

I think the Top>Centers method works the best for me right now just because L3E is a really really nice step. I've heard that L4E isn't actually nearly as bad as I would imagine though, and I have considered learning it for cases where I can't lookahead all the way up to the L3E.


----------



## Username (Aug 17, 2013)

*3x3*

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 9.04
worst: 15.23

avg of 5
current: 11.45 (σ = 0.68)
best: 10.67 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 12
current: 12.08 (σ = 1.40)
best: 11.63 (σ = 1.13) 

avg of 100
current: 12.28 (σ = 1.07)
best: 12.28 (σ = 1.07) *PB*

Average: 12.28 (σ = 1.07)
Mean: 12.26

9+: 6
10+: 13
11+: 20
12+: 28
13+: 26
14+: 5
15+: 2


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 17, 2013)

9.25 official single
First Polish official sub10 with Roux.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 17, 2013)

2x2 2.38 avg12 with stackmat yisss


----------



## Username (Aug 17, 2013)

8.50 3x3 single with N-perm


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

Username said:


> 8.50 3x3 single with N-perm



OMG man that's awesome.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 17, 2013)

11.85 Ao100



Spoiler



10.70, 12.38, 11.54, 10.52, 11.53, 12.38, 11.60, (10.15), 12.07, 11.44, 12.52, (13.26), 10.73, 12.98, 11.34, 10.77, 11.83, (10.29), 12.33, (13.00), 12.60, (10.11), 12.65, 12.51, 11.35, 11.83, 11.34, 11.06, (13.39), 12.94, 12.94, 11.67, 11.42, 10.42, 12.37, 12.82, 12.75, 11.83, 12.45, 12.08, 11.48, 12.07, 11.58, 12.65, 12.68, 12.09, 12.60, 12.46, 11.41, 11.41, 12.52, 10.77, 12.53, 11.21, 11.95, 12.13, 11.22, 12.97, 10.95, 11.23, 11.28, 12.54, 11.60, 10.85, 11.76, 12.27, 11.71, (9.88), 11.10, 12.64, 11.53, 11.58, 12.48, 10.53, 11.90, 12.75, 12.45, (13.16), 12.75, 11.64, 12.46, 11.24, 10.72, 10.75, 10.55, 12.14, 11.41, 12.39, 10.64, (13.00), 12.50, 12.29, 12.91, 10.97, 12.57, 12.30, (9.36), 11.56, 12.26, 12.19


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 17, 2013)

With a new Gperm I almost got sub 2 every PLL time attack: 42.89. Still some sloppy transitions, I think I can sub 40 with my current PLLs


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2013)

FOOINNNALLLLYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First sub-7 7x7 solve. 

6:49.50

L' U2 3L2 2R2 U 2F' 2R2 2F B F' 3F2 L2 R 2B2 3B2 D U2 3L' 3D B2 U 3U 3F' 2U 3D2 2R2 B F2 3B 2F U 3R' 2B2 U' 2F 3R' 3D R' 2L B' F2 L' U2 3U 2D 3D 3L 2R2 L' 3B U2 R 2L' 2U2 2F' B' 2R 2F' D 2B2 D' 3L' B' 2D2 3B2 2R 2F2 3D' 2D' 3F2 L R' 2F L2 2L' 3U 3D 2R' 3F R' 3U' 2D2 3B2 3U' F' 2D' 3L' 3F L' U 3B' B 2F U2 3B' 2R2 3F 2L B L'


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 17, 2013)

Mikel said:


> FOOINNNALLLLYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First sub-7 7x7 solve.
> 
> 6:49.50



Nice. How long have been 7x7ing?


----------



## etshy (Aug 17, 2013)

4x4 Yau 1:41.28 *PB*


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 17, 2013)

11.06 3x3 single


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 17, 2013)

6-10 are 34.71 avg5

Average of 12: 36.09
1. 35.88 F2 Uw' Rw' D' R Fw' Uw2 R2 L2 U' B' L2 R' Uw' U B Rw2 B2 R2 Rw2 L2 U' B D Uw Rw B2 Fw' Uw R2 L' F L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw F2 R' F2 
2. 33.96 L2 F2 L' Rw R' Uw' Rw R' B2 L Rw Fw' U' Uw' L2 D' B2 U' D2 R Fw2 R2 Rw B' L2 Uw2 Fw D' R2 B2 F D' Rw R' Uw Fw D' Uw2 F2 L 
3. 35.36 B' L' B2 L R' B2 F' Fw' Uw U L' R Rw' Uw B2 R2 Rw U R2 B L Uw' L2 Fw B' R F Rw' Uw Rw' D Rw R' B' R2 Fw' U L Uw R 
4. 39.63 D2 Fw' B Uw2 L2 Rw2 F Rw2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 F Rw2 D Fw2 L2 F' R Rw' U2 R B2 U2 Fw' U2 L U2 F L' R' B' F D' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B' U2 
5. 35.65 U Fw2 U2 Rw' R' F D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L Uw' U2 Fw' L Fw F2 Rw2 L2 Fw' Rw' D2 L Fw U2 Rw' B R F2 Fw' Uw' U F' L F Rw2 D R Rw' 
6. 33.82 F2 Fw' L2 D' Rw Uw' F' L D2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 Uw' U' F Uw2 Fw' L' U' R B' Fw D2 Rw F2 Rw2 D' L F U2 R F U B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw D' 
7. 36.06 B2 R U R2 D' F L U2 R2 Uw' B R2 Fw2 D B' L' F' B' Fw' R U2 Rw' U L D' Fw R' B2 U' F2 Rw Uw2 B2 Rw2 D B D2 U' L B 
8. 39.12 Fw2 D B L' Uw L B2 D' B2 Uw Rw' B U F Uw L' Uw2 L2 Uw' B R2 Uw F U R2 L' U' R2 B Rw R D2 R B F' Uw U' D L' Rw 
9. 34.25 B2 F' L' B Rw D R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw B' D2 Fw R Rw U R2 Fw' D' L2 D2 Rw2 R L2 F' R2 Fw B D2 L' B' Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' B2 Uw' F2 Rw B2 
10. (33.28) U Rw' R' U Uw' D2 F2 Uw Fw Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' L2 B L' U D F Uw' D' F' Rw2 D' Rw B' Rw2 L' B R' Fw' B' Rw' F R' Fw2 D2 Uw2 F B' 
11. (42.21) F' Uw B D' Fw R2 F2 L2 U Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 R D' U2 Fw2 Rw2 F D Fw L' Rw Uw' L2 Fw Rw2 Uw' R2 D2 B Rw2 D Rw2 F2 Uw' U2 
12. 37.12 L2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw F' R F2 Uw R' Fw2 B' Rw Uw L2 Rw' U2 L Uw2 B D' Fw Uw' R Rw' F D2 Uw B Uw' D2 Rw' R' B' Rw U B2 Fw F Uw


----------



## tx789 (Aug 17, 2013)

I go t 4 5.49 singles in a 2x2 average of 12

2x2x2 cube
18/08/2013 10:39:18 AM - 10:43:48 AM

Mean: 5.91
Average: 5.70
Best time: 3.84
Median: 5.49
Worst time: 10.05
Standard deviation: 1.65

Best average of 5: 5.25
4-8 - (3.96) 5.49 (5.49) 4.83 5.43

Best average of 12: 5.70
1-12 - (10.05) 5.49 5.49 3.96 5.49 5.49 4.83 5.43 5.79 7.27 (3.84) 7.76

1. 10.05 F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R U2
2. 5.49 F' U2 F U F2 R F'
3. 5.49 U R F2 R U' F U R U2
4. 3.96 R' U2 F2 R' U F2 U R2 F'
5. 5.49 R2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' U R U'
6. 5.49 R U F' U2 F U' F2 R2 U2
7. 4.83 U' F' U2 F U' R F R2 F2
8. 5.43 R U' F2 U' F' R U' R U' F2
9. 5.79 F2 U F' R2 U2 F R' U2 R U'
10. 7.27 F R2 F R2 F' R F R2 U2
11. 3.84 R' F2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 R2
12. 7.76 F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U


a got 4 5.49 singles how. This isn't a good average for me but getting 4 5.49's

(10.05) 5.49 5.49 (3.96) 5.49


----------



## qqwref (Aug 18, 2013)

3x3x3 roux PBs. They were 14.38 and 15.04 before. I don't even.

13.11 avg5 (σ = 0.13)
12.99, (16.25), 13.24, 13.11, (12.64)

14.10 avg12 (σ = 1.18)
13.24, 13.11, (12.64), 14.48, 14.25, 14.75, (19.43), 16.37, 15.46, 12.85, 13.56, 12.97


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 18, 2013)

7.83 single with 4LLL 0.o 

Also 9.71 average of 5, 10.84 average of 12


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 18, 2013)

16.85 ao1000 3x3


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 18, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 6-10 are 34.71 avg5
> 
> Average of 12: 36.09
> 1. 35.88 F2 Uw' Rw' D' R Fw' Uw2 R2 L2 U' B' L2 R' Uw' U B Rw2 B2 R2 Rw2 L2 U' B D Uw Rw B2 Fw' Uw R2 L' F L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw F2 R' F2
> ...



<3


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 18, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> 16.85 ao1000 3x3



Now long did it take ?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 18, 2013)

45.18 4x4 Pb.
54.08 Ao5 and 56.72 Ao12


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 18, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 7.83 single with 4LLL 0.o
> 
> Also 9.71 average of 5, 10.84 average of 12



 why? how?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 18, 2013)

At last some movement, last Ao5 pb was 11 months ago!!


Average of 5: 15.30
1. 15.09 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R F R F' L2 B D F2 L2 F2 
2. (14.60) B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B U2 B R2 F2 U L2 D' F R B L2 B2 F' R' 
3. 15.41 F D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 L D' F D' F' L' B F' L' U' 
4. (16.98) D R2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 D L2 U F' R2 B' D' R' F U2 L' R B' 
5. 15.39 D' B2 R B2 R D' R2 F' B U' L2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2


----------



## uvafan (Aug 18, 2013)

7:37.53 7x7. Second sub8.


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2013)

*MORE 3X3*

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.06
worst time: 18.84

current avg5: 11.87 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 10.44 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 12.12 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 11.20 (σ = 0.97) *0.01 from PB*

current avg100: 12.01 (σ = 1.17)
best avg100: 12.01 (σ = 1.17) *PB*

session avg: 12.01 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 12.08

9+: 8
10+: 18
11+: 21
12+: 27
13+: 18
14+: 4
15+: 3
16+: 0
17+: 0
18+: 1


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 18, 2013)

*5x5:*

(1:12.30), 1:24.89, 1:19.43, (1:32.39), 1:26.63, 1:21.31, 1:20.03, 1:23.55, 1:18.18, 1:20.57, 1:20.47, 1:18.22 = *1:21.33*


----------



## Riley (Aug 18, 2013)

Feet:

*(57.58), 57.83, 1:01.05, 1:18.59, 1:03.92*, 1:10.02, (1:23.28), 1:08.16, 1:15.24, 1:03.69, 1:17.56, 1:07.34

2 more sub 1's, the second had a PLL skip. 

*Bold* = 1:00.93 avg5
1:08.34 avg12

1:22.84 average of 76 too.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 18, 2013)

PB Ao5 and 12
8.862, 9.713, (10.567), 6.563, 8.197, 6.565, 8.282, 8.312, 9.746, 8.585, 9.340, 9.159 = 8.558 Ao12 still not fast enough

solves 3-7 are 7.681 Ao5 which is definitely fast enough.


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *5x5:*
> 
> (1:12.30), 1:24.89, 1:19.43, (1:32.39), 1:26.63, 1:21.31, 1:20.03, 1:23.55, 1:18.18, 1:20.57, 1:20.47, 1:18.22 = *1:21.33*





Riley said:


> Feet:
> 
> *(57.58), 57.83, 1:01.05, 1:18.59, 1:03.92*, 1:10.02, (1:23.28), 1:08.16, 1:15.24, 1:03.69, 1:17.56, 1:07.34





XTowncuber said:


> PB Ao5 and 12
> 8.862, 9.713, (10.567), 6.563, 8.197, 6.565, 8.282, 8.312, 9.746, 8.585, 9.340, 9.159 = 8.558 Ao12 still not fast enough
> 
> solves 3-7 are 7.681 Ao5 which is definitely fast enough.



Wat. Everyone's getting so fast!!


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 18, 2013)

Finally! Got my first sub 10 single last night. 9.99, with a weilong right out of the box. Unbelievable!
Pretty easy solve, but without me getting nervous at the end it wouldve been more towards 9.5 flat. Still.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 18, 2013)

3x3:

8.66, 10.38, 8.42, 9.01, 9.09, 9.35, (12.89+), 9.32, (8.02), 9.75, 8.73, 8.31 = *9.10*

Pretty good.


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 18, 2013)

What the....... 

*5x5*

1:12.58, (1:21.40), 1:11.31, (1:09.58), 1:18.68 = *1:14.19 *

1:16.71, 1:19.86, 1:20.56, 1:17.08, 1:20.63, (1:25.75), 1:12.58, 1:21.40, 1:11.31, (1:09.58), 1:18.68, 1:13.03 = *1:17.18*

1:07.90 single


----------



## TDM (Aug 18, 2013)

First NL sub-30 using Roux (27.54) and first sub-30 Ao5 (28.75 (27.54, 31.29, 27.42, (35.39), (22.37))). The 22 was an easy second block and 4b and 4c skip.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 18, 2013)

12.98 ao100
before the 101st solve, it was 13.00 ao100


13.58, 12.54, 13.77, (11.12), (14.45), 12.82, 12.39, 13.51, 13.62, 13.62, 13.61, 12.39, 13.75, 13.17, 12.38, 13.67, 12.73, 13.44, 12.80, 12.99, 13.22, 11.41, 13.88, 13.82, 13.21, 13.55, 13.42, 12.03, 12.91, 12.14, 11.28, 12.81, 11.63, 11.65, 13.86, 13.08, 13.66, 13.25, 13.13, 12.79, 13.00, 11.95, 12.24, 12.84, 13.70, 13.46, 11.60, (10.66), (14.33), 13.90, 13.08, 14.00, 11.42, 12.98, 12.87, 11.26, 11.63, 11.81, (14.38), 12.23, (11.18), 12.51, 14.25, 12.85, 13.75, 13.72, 12.52, 13.42, 12.63, 12.88, 11.96, 13.85, 13.50, 12.76, 12.87, (10.85), (14.32), 13.80, 12.18, 13.77, 14.28, 13.17, 13.02, (10.26), 13.46, 14.09, 13.20, 13.07, 12.61, 12.68, 13.63, 12.60, 13.98, 13.26, (14.30), 13.27, 13.88, 14.02, 12.39, 12.94, 11.64

number of times: 101/101
best time: 10.26
worst time: 14.45

current avg5: 13.07 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 11.81 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 13.27 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 12.38 (σ = 0.87)

current avg50: 13.01 (σ = 0.79)
best avg50: 12.75 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 12.98 (σ = 0.76)
best avg100: 12.98 (σ = 0.76)

session avg: 12.99 (σ = 0.73)
session mean: 12.95


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 18, 2013)

Did 104 3x3 HO solves today:

*Old PB/New PB
Single: 19.38/17.30
Avg5: 24.45/22.49
Avg12: 26.36/24.93
Avg100: 29.09/28.48*


The avg12, avg5 and *single*:
23.13 26.64 26.97 27.11 19.78 (27.91) 24.31 (*17.30*) 23.39 (32.28) 25.01 25.00

Got my 2nd sub 20 single a few days ago, and now I got two more within one avg5


----------



## Riley (Aug 18, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> What the.......
> 
> *5x5*
> 
> ...



Getting too fast! 

8.36 PB average of 5, easy LL's. Video.

Average of 5: 8.36
1. 7.92 B' U' L' D' F' L2 D2 F' L D' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' B2 L2
2. 8.63 L' U2 L B2 L U2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 U R D2 B2 D B' F2 R2 F D' 
3. (7.44) B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D L' B' D' B R' D' B' F R2 
4. (8.78) D' B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L2 U L B' L' R U2 B' R 
5. 8.53 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 F U B2 D2 R F2 U'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2013)

1:11.99 PB 5x5 single

Amazing redux (~52) horrid 3x3 :fp

edit: another solve with similar feeling redux, better 3x3 but the timer didn't start :fp :fp


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2013)

*6.69 3x3 single*

D U L' D U2 F2 R L B2 F D' L' F2 R2 F R' D2 R' L D2 L U D' L F2

z' y' 
R F R L2 D L D
U' R' U' R L' U' L
U R U R 
U2 R U' R' L U' L' 
U y' R' U' R
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2013)

8.61 avg12 

11.73	U B' D L' D' F R B D2 F B' L U2 L B' L2 B' U' D R F' B' D2 F L
7.85	L' B L F B' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D R D2 U' F' R U' F2 B2 U2 F2 D U' F2
9.40	D R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B' U2 D' L F' B' R' F2 D' F' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' U L
8.12	D2 U' B R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 D' L2 U L U B' U2 D' F L2 U' D' F' U'
8.35	L B2 U B U L U' D' R' F2 L' D' U2 R B U' B2 L2 U2 F' R' L' F2 U' F2
9.57	U2 L U B U B F2 R' F L R2 B F2 D' B2 U' D' L2 B R2 L D2 R2 U2 F2
9.14	B2 L' F L F U2 R' F' B R' B R2 U' R B2 U D2 F U' L' R' F D' B L'
7.57	B' D2 F R B2 D2 L R' D B2 R2 D R F D L B' D2 F2 R' F2 B L2 F B'
7.75	F' U' F D2 L' R' F D F2 B U2 R' F L R' B U2 B2 R2 B D' R2 F U' D2
8.72	D2 L' D B' L' D F D F' D' F B' R F' B R' U' L' U' L' U F' B2 R F
9.65	U2 R2 U' B F L' B2 L2 F L' R F B D2 R2 B' D U F' U R' B2 F' D L
7.85	B' L' R2 U' F' R2 L' B' R L' B F2 D B2 L2 F R2 U2 R' D B2 D B2 D U


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2013)

15.93 rouxfop


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 15.93 rouxfop


blocks, front and back edges, O, P?
because if so, 13.41 first try


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2013)

Julian said:


> blocks, front and back edges, O, P?
> because if so, 13.41 first try



Left cross edge, both pairs. Right cross edge, both pairs. CMLL, insert third cross edge. Insert last cross edge while trying to force EO. EPLL.


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Left cross edge, both pairs. Right cross edge, both pairs. CMLL, insert third cross edge. Insert last cross edge while trying to force EO. EPLL.


That's kind of like PCMS or columns, IIRC.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2013)

Julian said:


> That's kind of like PCMS or columns, IIRC.



What's PCMS anyway?

edit: 13.73 single


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PCMS


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 19, 2013)

New 4x4 PB 36.00


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2013)

6x6

2:14.36, 2:01.03, 2:04.12 = 2:06.50 mo3

It felt like I was turning really slow


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

11.93 (twice) at the Danish Challenge, a 3x3 solve with the cube never touching the table/timer/etc, including inspection/end of solve.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 19, 2013)

4*4 PB by new cube:
ss V5

42.14
without parity.
finally I practice 4*4....


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 19, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 6x6
> 
> 2:14.36, 2:01.03, 2:04.12 = 2:06.50 mo3
> 
> It felt like I was turning really slow



Are you still using Yau 5?


----------



## kaixax555 (Aug 19, 2013)

Broke my Av of 12 PB for 2x2 after so long

The Dayan Zhanchi 2x2 is really a joy to play with

Mean: 8.23
Average: 8.29
Best time: 5.44
Median: 8.24
Worst time: 10.50
Standard deviation: 1.37

Best average of 5: 7.74
8-12 - 7.55 7.47 (8.21) 8.19 (5.44)

Best average of 12: 8.29
1-12 - 8.75 (10.50) 8.27 9.02 6.29 9.92 9.18 7.55 7.47 8.21 8.19 (5.44)

EDIT: Broke again

Mean: 8.17
Average: 8.23
Best time: 6.00
Median: 8.38
Worst time: 9.74
Standard deviation: 1.20

Best average of 5: 7.98
1-5 - 8.66 7.17 8.10 (9.49) (6.00)

Best average of 12: 8.23
1-12 - 8.66 7.17 8.10 9.49 (6.00) 9.19 8.78 (9.74) 6.57 9.44 6.99 7.92


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2013)

4x4 with only white cross yau O___o

stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 37.139
worst time: 51.062

current avg5: 45.975 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 40.429 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 42.779 (σ = 2.50)
best avg12: 42.098 (σ = 2.19)

session avg: 42.829 (σ = 2.62)
session mean: 43.011

I'm switching. CN is meh.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 19, 2013)

4*4 average of 5:
46.88
yau method

times:
47.72
1.02.43
46.55
46.20
46.37

thanks.


----------



## kaixax555 (Aug 19, 2013)

beaten again, I hope to reach sub-5 for 2x2 soon

Mean: 7.73
Average: 7.67
Best time: 6.60
Median: 7.56
Worst time: 9.43
Standard deviation: 0.84

Best average of 5: 7.22
1-5 - 7.58 6.68 7.41 (8.68) (6.66)

Best average of 12: 7.67
1-12 - 7.58 6.68 7.41 8.68 6.66 7.93 7.49 8.37 7.54 (6.60) 8.35 (9.43)


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 19, 2013)

1:16:16 PB OH Ao5. Four of the solves had J-perm.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 19, 2013)

One Handed Pbs:

single with OLL skip but a lockup on the Jperm
12. (20.49) U F2 R F2 U' D' R2 B U' F L2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 B D2 F R2

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-19
avg of 5: 28.94

Time List:
1. (36.85) L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 B' R' D R2 D' F' R D2 B2 D2 
2. 28.36 U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 B L' D B' R2 B2 F' L2 F' U 
3. 31.05 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B U' R' B' U' L' U B 
4. 27.41 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' L' R' U' F' L2 R' D' U R2 D2 
5. (24.20) B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B' L' R' B R' F2 U R2 D2 B2

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-19
avg of 12: 31.04

Time List:
1. (25.03) F D2 B D2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 D L U' B' L' F R' D' L' D2 
2. 32.03 U2 D L2 U R L2 F D2 B D' B2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 R' F2 
3. 30.85 B L2 F R' D L' U F R2 L' D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 
4. 32.78 R2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R' B' D R2 F U R' U L' 
5. 32.65 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' F' D U2 B L' D2 F U L' 
6. 30.01 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L U' R B' L' U2 F U L F' U' 
7. (34.17) U' L D' F2 R F L2 D R2 L' F2 U' R2 U' D' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 
8. 29.47 U R L' U' B' L U' D L' U' B2 L2 F2 B R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' 
9. 30.93 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 R' F2 U L D2 R B U' L U 
10. 32.77 U' F2 L' D2 B2 L U2 B' U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 F2 
11. 30.40 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D B' R F2 L R2 
12. 28.56 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D B' D2 R2 B U' R' B' D' L2 D2


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2013)

Speedcuber97 said:


> Are you still using Yau 5?



Yes


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2013)

Julian said:


> 11.93 (twice) at the Danish Challenge, a 3x3 solve with the cube never touching the table/timer/etc, including inspection/end of solve.



So you just keep the cube in your hands...

It has to be a stackmat?

edit: Just tried on stackmat where I threw the cube in the air while I was starting the timer (after inspection) and threw it back up to stop the timer when I was done. I got 14.17.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So you just keep the cube in your hands...
> 
> It has to be a stackmat?
> 
> edit: Just tried on stackmat where I threw the cube in the air while I was starting the timer (after inspection) and threw it back up to stop the timer when I was done. I got 14.17.



Gotta try this hang on...

Edit: 20.48
Lol I'm not even sub 25.
That's actually a pretty good time for me


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 19, 2013)

8.50s D' R2 D2 B' U F2 L' B R D F' U' B L D L2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' R2 D R2 U2

PB by a lot  completely skipped 9.xx 

Can't find the reconstruction tough...
start was 4-move xcross
x2 y
R' F2 D' R2

Can't remember the continuation after that 
ending was 
(U*) R U R' last pair
sexysledge OLL
PLL skip. with U2 AUF if I remember correctly

Such a lol-scramble...


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Gotta try this hang on...
> 
> Edit: 20.48
> Lol I'm not even sub 25.
> That's actually a pretty good time for me


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


>



Now do OH

edit: also 12.76


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> edit: Just tried on stackmat where I threw the cube in the air while I was starting the timer (after inspection) and threw it back up to stop the timer when I was done. I got 14.17.


Yeah that.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2013)

OH

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.51
worst time: 35.41

current avg5: 24.78 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 23.05 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 24.99 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: 23.43 (σ = 1.39)

current avg100: 25.37 (σ = 2.19)

Finally an avg100 that's faster than my official average


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

danish challenge 11.60 single, 12.36 ao5, 13.08 ao12

lol


----------



## uvafan (Aug 19, 2013)

Average of 5: 59.83
1. 57.94 r' F2 R f' F2 B2 r' R B' L2 B2 L F' f2 U B2 F' U L D U2 f' u R u B2 r D' F' r f' u L F' U' F L2 B2 r B' 
2. 57.20 L2 F' L U' B2 R2 f L r B' D' F f2 r2 U D2 R2 f' U2 F' L F f D U' R2 B2 D2 U R U' R2 L2 B f' L D2 U2 R2 D 
3. (55.15) F2 r2 u' B U2 r' L2 B L2 f' u U D2 L2 f2 D2 F2 R' F D R u' U' R2 F' u' r2 f2 D B f' L f F' U r2 F2 U L f' 
4. (1:21.89) u L U D2 R u D' F2 f2 L2 r2 B2 D u L U R2 B2 r' R2 L' B2 U' F D' f D2 u2 f' L2 B2 U2 D2 u2 L2 U r2 R' L' f' 
5. 1:04.35 U' B2 L B2 r R' u D B' r2 F2 f B u' L2 F' R B' r D2 U B' r B' F2 u2 r' F2 U2 u' B D2 f' R f' R r' B2 L' u 
Holy crap sub1!  1:04 could've been ~1:00 if I hadn't messed up a bit on edge pairing.

EDIT: wtf 49.83! Beats old PB by over 5 seconds. B' R2 f2 B F2 u U' R B D2 r u2 B u B2 R B2 L' r B L B' R r' F' U' f U2 L' U2 F2 R2 f R' U f' U' L U2 r'

EDIT2: WTF JUST HAPPENED 45.80 (my second sub55)


----------



## Bobo (Aug 19, 2013)

58.24 cll time attack


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 19, 2013)

PB

Average of 12: 7.90
1. 7.72 U2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 F L2 D2 U R' U L' B U2 F2 
2. (7.07) D2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' L F' L R' D2 R2 F L D L 
3. 8.50 B R L2 U F2 L U' L F' U R2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R U2 D2 B2 R 
4. 8.51 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B L' R2 U' L F2 D' F2 U L2 R 
5. 7.83 F' R2 B' U D2 L F L2 B U' F2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 
6. 7.93 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U B R' F2 R' U F2 R2 F' D U2 
7. 7.63 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' L' D2 R2 B' U R' U2 B D B 
8. 8.49 U' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U B' D' R2 F R' U2 L2 D 
9. 7.24 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 F' U B F' R' D' L2 R' F U R' 
10. 7.71 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D' U' B U2 L' D2 R' U' F2 U B' R2 
11. 7.48 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 F R2 F' L2 F' U L' B2 F2 D U2 R U' B L' 
12. (11.21) B2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' R' F' D R' U' R F U2


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Aug 19, 2013)

First ever sub-2 megaminx solve! I didn't really start practicing minx until like 2 days ago... I'm getting 2:30s 

Time: 1:59.92

Scramble
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

7x7 average of 12 4:55.46, done in one sitting

5:11.10, 4:46.46, 4:57.91. 4:38.03, 5:08.06, 4:52.38, 5:03.08 , 4:28.38 , 4:47.14, 5:03.23, 5:16.81 4:47.23


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 20, 2013)

7x7 Indiana 2013 Practice. I am pretty sure they are all PBs
I started doing bad toward the end 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 3:44.45
worst: 5:08.94

mean of 3
current: 4:42.29 (σ = 9.26)
best: 4:03.54 (σ = 3.37)

avg of 5
current: 4:43.56 (σ = 7.95)
best: 4:07.60 (σ = 3.69)

avg of 12
current: 4:42.23 (σ = 9.00)
best: 4:18.82 (σ = 10.35)

avg of 50
current: 4:32.74 (σ = 12.31)
best: 4:29.35 (σ = 10.98)

avg of 100
current: 4:33.86 (σ = 11.75)
best: 4:33.86 (σ = 11.75)

Average: 4:33.86 (σ = 11.75)
Mean: 4:33.61

avg of 12: 4:18.82 
[avg of 5: 4:07.60]

4:09.86, 4:16.45, (4:54.33), 4:26.05, 4:29.81, 4:33.05, [4:28.14, 4:11.84, 4:05.80, 4:05.14, (3:59.66)], 4:22.10


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 20, 2013)

1:10.65 official Mega avg. Not bad, but still slower than Antoine and still without sub1 single


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 20, 2013)

3x3 Ao5 - 12.27

Times: 11.82, (13.66), 13.28, (11.39), 11.71

FunFact: The average is the same in my birthday. (Well 'Murican Style) (Birthday 27th of December)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 20, 2013)

1:12.25 5x5 single

54 redux. Why is my 3x3 stage always so slow 

(1:11.99), 1:29.48, 1:27.87, 1:16.29, 1:28.22, 1:34.49, (1:39.81), 1:22.97, 1:12.29, 1:27.66, 1:16.95, 1:22.33 = 1:23.86

Dat consistency...

edit: Another fail: 17 second centers, ends up 1:34 :fp


----------



## Username (Aug 20, 2013)

3:45.96, 4:03.00, 3:55.98, 3:29.73, 3:50.54 = 3:50.83

3:29 is PB single

First 6x6 ao5 ever (Got my 6x6 yesterday, and did my first serious timed solves today)


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2013)

Some random cross practice. IDK if this is any good or not but I am happy it is sub 2

33 = 1.88 

1.66, 1.98, 1.32, 1.56, 1.59, 2.15, 2.23, 2.07, 2.57, 2.68, 1.85, 1.57, 1.41, 1.56, 3.38, 1.58, 1.98, 1.63, 1.83, (1.00), 1.80, 1.37, 2.01, 2.89, 1.36, 1.19, 2.16, 2.31, 1.94, 1.11, 2.04, (5.39), 1.61


----------



## NaeosPsy (Aug 20, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 369/370
best time: 9.77
worst time: 23.58

current avg5: 14.04 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 11.93 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 13.72 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 12.57 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 13.78 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 13.64 (σ = 1.22)

PB avg of 100 by 0.18, avg of 12 by 0.4 and avg of 5 by 0.13


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 20, 2013)

34.94 4x4 single with OLL parity on the Yoshi cube.

edit: 37.92 single where I had to fix 2 cross edges.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wut.

6x6 
3:31.34, 3:30.74, 3:50.33 = 3:37.47 mo3

pb single was 3:37.91 before this mean, and pb mean was 3:53.00


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Aug 20, 2013)

NEW 4x4 PB WHEEWW 

Time: 52.52

Scramble: R' Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw L D Uw2 R2 U' Uw R2 Uw F B L R Uw' L2 B2 Rw' F Fw2 Uw' Fw U2 B' F Fw' Uw D' Rw2 U2 Fw B' U' L Fw2 Uw2


EDIT:

NEW 3x3 PB AND NL TOO; MY FIRST SUB-11 SOLVE

Time: 10.41

Scramble: D' L' F' L' U2 F2 R' F' B L U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 U F2 B2


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 34.94 4x4 single with OLL parity on the Yoshi cube.
> 
> edit: 37.92 single where I had to fix 2 cross edges.



what cube?


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Aug 20, 2013)

First sub10 single 9.46

R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' B D' L U' B F R


----------



## kcl (Aug 20, 2013)

I just got a 9.40 single! Not on video, but I can still reconstruct it. It was an OLL skip. 

(9.40) R U F U F D' R' U2 D2 L' F R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2


x2//inspection
D' L U F R' D2// cross
R U2 R' U' L' U L// First pair
U2 R U2 R' U y U R U' R'// Second pair
U2 L' U' L// Third pair
y R U' R'// Fourth pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'// PLL

HTM: 46 (lol) 4.89 TPS

ETM: 49 (also lol) 5.21 TPS


----------



## kcl (Aug 20, 2013)

(9.40) R U F U F D' R' U2 D2 L' F R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2
New PB by .05! 

x2//inspection
D' L U F R' D2// cross
R U2 R' U' L' U L// First pair
U2 R U2 R' U y U R U' R'// Second pair
U2 L' U' L// Third pair
y R U' R'// Fourth pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'// PLL

HTM: 46 (lol) 4.89 TPS

ETM: 49 (also lol) 5.21 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 20, 2013)

(10.31), 9.00, (7.92), 8.20, 7.99 = 8.40

On video.

random notes: 9.14 | 8.65 -> 9.95 = 9.56 avg12


----------



## rj (Aug 20, 2013)

22.53 ao5!!!!!

All sub-25 solves.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 20, 2013)

4x4 PB single. 2:19.16
Also got a 2:22 with DP.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 20, 2013)

10.06 3x3 single with LBL F2L

sfjfdsljfsdlkjfdlkjsdflkfjsdl;sdfhkjh


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 10.06 3x3 single with LBL F2L
> 
> sfjfdsljfsdlkjfdlkjsdflkfjsdl;sdfhkjh



I wonder what uwr is. Friend did sub9


----------



## etshy (Aug 20, 2013)

4x4 reduction 
Average of 5: 1:56.62 *PB* 
2:04.63,1:53.93,(1:46.81),(2:26.31),1:51.31 

2:26 had a pop :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 20, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> I wonder what uwr is. Friend did sub9



Wat who?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 20, 2013)

Average of 12: 7.93
1. 7.80 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B U2 L D' F2 L2 B2 R2 
2. 8.03 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 R' F' D2 L2 U B R2 B' R F2 
3. 6.94 D R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F' L' B' F' D F2 D' R B2 D2 R 
4. (10.51) F2 B2 U R2 D F' D2 B2 L D2 F L2 D2 B L2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 
5. 7.42 U L D2 B L U2 L2 F' R L F L2 B U2 F' U2 B D2 F L2 
6. 7.50 D2 L D R2 D2 L2 F R' B' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' D' L2 D' 
7. 8.34 R B' R' F2 L' U2 D R' U B' L2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
8. 9.51 L F2 U' D F2 R U2 R2 B D L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 
9. (6.51) D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U R2 F2 D L' B R2 F U' F R F2 D2 U' 
10. 8.19 U' F2 R F' U2 F2 R2 U R U L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 
11. 7.17 U B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 B' L D U2 F2 R' B D' F2 L 
12. 8.39 R' F2 D2 F2 L D2 L D2 L B2 R' B' R' D F' U2 R' F2 R D'


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wat who?



Mateusz Cichoracki, he isn't fast officially, sometimes he just gets really good lookahead.

Edit:

Oh, I just noticed it was with really easy xcross


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2013)

20.74 SQ1 with no skips.

The cubeshape was only slighty easy.


----------



## ChristianSena (Aug 21, 2013)

stats: (hide) 2x2 PB avgs of 5,12,50 and 100 (only CLL)
number of times: 105/105
best time: 1.46
worst time: 9.19

current avg5: 3.75 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 2.71 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 3.84 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 3.30 (σ = 0.63)

current avg50: 3.91 (σ = 0.83)
best avg50: 3.74 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 3.82 (σ = 0.77)
best avg100: 3.82 (σ = 0.77)

session avg: 3.85 (σ = 0.74)
session mean: 3.90


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 21, 2013)

Relearned how to do square-1 today, haven't solved one since Nats '12.

30.60, (42.67), 28.06, 29.24, 28.96, 25.63, 30.32, 32.99, 28.51, 28.19, (25.55), 26.47 = 28.90 avg12


----------



## Username (Aug 21, 2013)

4:15.31, 3:53.94, 4:02.63, 4:15.53, 3:43.67, 4:03.76, 4:00.36, 4:02.60, 3:54.01, (3:39.16), 4:26.96, (4:33.13) = *4:03.88*

First 6x6 ao12 I've ever done...


6x6 is fun


----------



## Username (Aug 21, 2013)

Not PB, but first time having a counting 8

Average of 5: 10.35
1. (8.66) B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B D L' B U B L2 B2 U2 B' 
2. 8.75 L B U B' D' R B D2 F' L U' B2 D F2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D2 
3. (11.82) L2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 U F2 R2 F' D' B2 L2 U' 
4. 10.59 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D F' U2 L D2 U' R B R F U 
5. 11.72 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 R' U2 B R2 B2 D' B U2 R2 U F2 D' 

PB is 10.28


----------



## Username (Aug 21, 2013)

1:59.30, 1:45.90, 1:53.54, (2:03.43), (1:45.15) = 1:52.91

Megaminx PB ao5


----------



## David1994 (Aug 21, 2013)

4x4 PB single : 1:18.29
Pb average of 5: 1:26.94


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 21, 2013)

David1994 said:


> 4x4 PB single : 1:18.29
> Pb average of 5: 1:26.94



4x4 PB single : 2:06.04
Pb average of 5: 2:40.41

Irish 4x4 ftw


----------



## David1994 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> 4x4 PB single : 2:06.04
> Pb average of 5: 2:40.41
> 
> Irish 4x4 ftw



Hell yeah. 
I'm pretty happy with the average considered how bad my dayan mf8 is


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 21, 2013)

David1994 said:


> Hell yeah.
> I'm pretty happy with the average considered how bad my dayan mf8 is



My shengshou is pretty good.
I'm pretty happy because my average has dropped by a minute in 4 days.
Hopefully I will be able to make cutoff at the next Irish comp.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> My shengshou is pretty good.
> I'm pretty happy because my average has dropped by a minute in 4 days.
> Hopefully I will be able to make cutoff at the next Irish comp.



Nice yeah my average is dropping a good bit  Before today my average was about 1:40.....It is around 1:30 now lol.

Recorded a mean of 3 there and happened to get new pb single of 1:13.20!
Mean of 3 was 1:23.55, another pb


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 21, 2013)

David1994 said:


> Nice yeah my average is dropping a good bit  Before today my average was about 1:40.....It is around 1:30 now lol.
> 
> Recorded a mean of 3 there and happened to get new pb single of 1:13.20!
> Mean of 3 was 1:23.55, another pb



Slick!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 21, 2013)

4x4 - 23 consecutive OLL parities

This is an accomplishment of bad luck


----------



## kcl (Aug 21, 2013)

I had 15 the other day.. 23 is just unimaginable!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 21, 2013)

all sub 10 and only 2 sup 9
Ao12=8.71
8.34	R2 L' U' F' B D R U D' R2 B' U R' U2 L' B F' R2 L B2 D' B L' U2 D'
8.51	D2 B F' R F2 B' U F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R U' R' U' F' U R' D2 L2 B U2 L B2
8.14	F2 D' F2 D' R U F' B2 D L U D L' U2 R L F2 R U2 D' L2 D U' R2 F
7.99	B' R2 B' L' D2 U2 B R' F B L2 F' L F2 U2 B' F' R' B' F2 L' B R L' B
8.80	F B' L2 U B' F2 U2 B2 D2 F R' F B L D' U B' R2 L2 B' U' F' B2 D2 U'
8.77	F2 D' B' L' U F' R D' B F2 D F U' L2 F2 U2 R' F R U' F B' D2 U' L
8.96	B2 L F2 L' D F2 R D2 B L D B2 D F2 R' L2 U' R F L2 U L' U D2 L
9.68	U2 R' B' R' F' D' U' R2 B2 U' F U2 B2 F U' D' R' D U2 B' R D' F' D' L2
8.11	U2 D' F' B2 D L' F R2 F L B2 R L2 U B' U' L F U' R' D R F B2 U2
9.78	R D2 F2 L D B' U L' R' D' L' U2 R D L' U2 F B2 U F' R2 L U' D' L
8.93	F' R L U' L F' R' L2 B L U' R' D' B' U' L2 U' F L2 B D2 B R2 D F'
8.90	U2 B L2 F B2 U L R2 B F' L' R F B' U D L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R F2 R2


----------



## kcl (Aug 21, 2013)

Sub 10 NL on video! Super smooth solve.. Ridiculously easy f2l
[youtubehd]tcT_vrt8EFI&feature=youtu.be[/youtubehd]


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 21, 2013)

6.39 clock average of 5 - 5.97 7.08 (7.69) (5.88) 6.13
Not PB, but should've been. Small gaff on the 7.08 cost me. Stupid ridiculous scrambles... 



Spoiler: scrambles



5.97 UUdd u=-5,d=0 dUdU u=-1,d=-3 ddUU u=0,d=-2 UdUd u=2,d=1 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-2 ddUU
7.08 UUdd u=0,d=-2 dUdU u=0,d=1 ddUU u=-1,d=4 UdUd u=-1,d=-3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=3 dddd d=6 ddUd
7.69 UUdd u=2,d=-4 dUdU u=1,d=-2 ddUU u=0,d=5 UdUd u=4,d=5 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-2 dUdU
5.88 UUdd u=0,d=0 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=1,d=-3 UdUd u=1,d=1 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=1 dddd
6.13 UUdd u=1,d=-4 dUdU u=4,d=-4 ddUU u=0,d=-1 UdUd u=6,d=2 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=3 UdUU


----------



## themrnxt (Aug 21, 2013)

2x2x2 PB: 3.20
3x3x3 PB: 13.65
4x4x4 PB: 1:27.32
Pyraminx PB: 10.89


----------



## Owen (Aug 21, 2013)

3.99 2x2 average of 5. First sub-4!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 21, 2013)

added a sig


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 21, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> added a sig



After 7 years you finally did? Congrats.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> After 7 years you finally did? Congrats.



it took me a while to create the content for it


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 22, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> 4x4 - 23 consecutive OLL parities
> 
> This is an accomplishment of bad luck



They say OLL parity is 50/50, I don't believe it, I get it way too often...


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 22, 2013)

Riley said:


> First sub-1 feet solve: 52.67
> 
> Lefty fat sune, U perm. NL
> 
> B2 R2 B R2 F' D2 B D2 F D2 R2 U' L B F L' R2 B R'



Nice! Keep practicing for sub-NR (47.75) single! We'll race one day! ;D


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> They say OLL parity is 50/50, I don't believe it, I get it way too often...



RIGHT? I think it happens because I tease my sister too much..


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 22, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> They say OLL parity is 50/50, I don't believe it, I get it way too often...



I completely agree with you, can't believe how lucky I am when I don't get OLL parity


----------



## Owen (Aug 22, 2013)

Got a "real" 2x2 ao5. 

3.20 (2.71) (3.98) 3.68 3.68 = 3.52


----------



## shAdowz (Aug 22, 2013)

Almost sub 20 with a recent average of: 16.22
1-5 - 17.00 16.63 (17.64) 15.03 (14.63)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> it took me a while to create the content for it



The size of that LL page is ridiculously overwhelming


----------



## Iggy (Aug 22, 2013)

8.39 3x3 PB single. Sune OLL to a PLL skip.

Edit: 9.31 NL single. 5th sub 10 today, wow.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> The size of that LL page is ridiculously overwhelming



Take off the /raw.html to see subgroups.


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 22, 2013)

57.09 Mega NL PN


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 22, 2013)

3x3 2h
15.88 avg100
14.83 avg12
13.89 avg5
11.42 single

all OLL skips


----------



## uvafan (Aug 22, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> 3x3 2h
> 15.88 avg100
> 14.83 avg12
> 13.89 avg5
> ...


lol what are you doing full edge control to WV?

EDIT:6.95 pyra ao12.


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 22, 2013)

number of times: 102/102
best time: 57.09 PB
worst time: 1:20.38
best mo3: 1:05.93 (σ = 6.89)
best avg5: 1:06.85 (σ = 3.36) PB
best avg12: 1:07.88 (σ = 4.40) PB
best avg50: 1:10.25 (σ = 3.79)
best avg100: 1:11.26 (σ = 3.87)
best mo100: 1:11.12 (σ = 4.87) PB
session avg: 1:11.27 (σ = 3.70)
session mean: 1:11.11


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 22, 2013)

7.74 L2 R2 D U F2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 R D U' B' U2 F' U' B R' 

x2 // Inspection
r' F // FB (2/2)
U2 M2 U2 r' U' r R U R' M' U2 R U' R' // (14/16)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (8/24)
U' M' U M' U M U M' U' M2 U' M2 U E2 M E2 M' // LSE (17/41)

5.29 TPS

Second sub8


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

1. 8.431 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D F' U R F R B2 L' D' L' D 

What just happened.. It didn't even feel fast! NL Pb by a long shot.

z2 y' x'// inspection
U' l U F2 D2 U' R U' R'// First pair
L' U2 L U2 L' U L// Second pair
U R' U' R// Third pair
y2 R U R' U' R U R'// Fourth pair
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'// OLL
x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x U// PLL

HTM: 47

5.57 TPS


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2013)

square-1

11.87 single (full permutation skip lololol)
21.44 avg5
24.54 avg12
26.47 avg50
26.99 avg100

EDIT:

21.77, 20.29, (28.19), 20.53, (20.24) = 20.86 avg5

22.25, 22.13, 30.00, 24.76, 21.77, 20.29, 28.19, 20.53, (20.24), (32.44), 22.25, 22.19 = 23.44 avg12

26.72 avg100


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

Average of 5: 39.34 (σ = 0.04)
1. 39.34 F D R L' u' R F' B' f L' u2 L2 D2 F D2 R D2 f2 r F2 U2 r U2 u2 D F2 L' r' D B r D2 r2 L U' B F u2 f F 
2. (41.50) D2 R' f2 L' r2 R' B2 U2 R' D' F U' f2 F2 B' u U2 f' B F R U' R' F' L2 r2 U' u2 r L2 B' F2 r R2 f' B2 D' r' f' D' 
3. 39.31 U' f' D f' L' f R L2 f' F R u' R B U' f' R2 D2 B u2 U2 r2 R' f' U L2 F u F2 f2 r u2 F2 B u' F D L B' U' 
4. 39.38 R' F L F D U2 L B2 U2 L2 f' B' L' U2 f2 U2 B2 u2 f2 D' F' B2 u2 f' L' u U' D' F' u U2 D' R2 B f u F2 f' B' r2 
5. (38.88) U2 B f' R2 L2 f2 B' F2 R' r2 u f2 B r L D2 L2 B' f' R' B' R D2 f' D' B F2 U u2 f' u2 r2 U F L2 R' B' f2 D2 r 

Average of 12: 41.58 (σ = 1.80)


Spoiler



1. 41.64 L u F' R' L2 u D r' u2 f L' B' L2 u' F f' U2 u2 D' B f2 U2 B2 u2 B U' D2 L r u' r' B2 D2 f B2 u L' R D L' 
2. 39.34 F D R L' u' R F' B' f L' u2 L2 D2 F D2 R D2 f2 r F2 U2 r U2 u2 D F2 L' r' D B r D2 r2 L U' B F u2 f F 
3. 41.50 D2 R' f2 L' r2 R' B2 U2 R' D' F U' f2 F2 B' u U2 f' B F R U' R' F' L2 r2 U' u2 r L2 B' F2 r R2 f' B2 D' r' f' D' 
4. 39.31 U' f' D f' L' f R L2 f' F R u' R B U' f' R2 D2 B u2 U2 r2 R' f' U L2 F u F2 f2 r u2 F2 B u' F D L B' U' 
5. 39.38 R' F L F D U2 L B2 U2 L2 f' B' L' U2 f2 U2 B2 u2 f2 D' F' B2 u2 f' L' u U' D' F' u U2 D' R2 B f u F2 f' B' r2 
6. (38.88) U2 B f' R2 L2 f2 B' F2 R' r2 u f2 B r L D2 L2 B' f' R' B' R D2 f' D' B F2 U u2 f' u2 r2 U F L2 R' B' f2 D2 r 
7. 43.92 B' D r2 u f' D' r' U' B2 r2 f2 r' u' R' B2 U L2 R2 u r' f' u2 L F f2 D2 f D' R F' U F' f2 u' F r' R' U' B2 U2 
8. (57.30) L' U2 R' L F2 B u2 F' U' R u' r F' f' R F' u' R2 F2 L' f' L2 R' B2 R2 r L2 B f2 D B R F R' L u' F u F f2 
9. 42.08 D2 u' F' R f' B R B' u' R U R' f2 r' u2 D2 L' U L U2 B2 R2 D' F r L D' B2 u' B' D2 B' R2 F U' F2 r2 R2 F2 u' 
10. 41.62 r' B2 u2 U2 D r' R B R' D' B r' R' F2 D2 R' F' u r B L f2 R2 U' f2 r2 R' D U2 f2 u D2 R L' r2 f R2 u2 R' L2 
11. 42.83 D R2 u2 B' R F' f2 r F B' U F2 f2 R' U' r' U' r2 R2 F u2 B2 L' f' U r2 R2 D' u2 U2 r' U' B2 u2 F2 U' f u2 L' R 
12. 44.17 R D' R2 r' B' r' F u' B2 L' F R' D' R2 r' f' F R' B' D' f2 U' D B2 f F' L' R2 D' F2 f D2 U' u' F' r' U' B' F2 u'


k4 stinx


----------



## etshy (Aug 23, 2013)

3x3 

best avg5: 20.90 (σ = 1.07) (solves 1-5)
current avg12: 22.97 (σ = 1.99)

1. (26.54) F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 F' D B D L2 U F L B' U' 
2. 21.43 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R' B D' F' R' U2 F2 L' R F 
3. 21.60 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R' B' U B' F L B U B2 F 
4. 19.67 D2 B2 U2 F L2 B R2 B' U2 F L2 R D2 L2 U' B F2 U' L D 
5. (18.92) F2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L B' F2 U L B' D B F2 D' B' 
6. 25.30 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B' R' F D' L2 B L2 D2 F' U' 
7. 24.13 L2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L D2 F2 U B R2 D2 F' U L' 
8. 24.67 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U B L' B' F2 U2 L B2 R' D' 
9. 24.66 R L2 D' B D2 B2 L' F B' R' U' B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 B2 U2 
10. 20.47 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 F' U2 B2 L' D B' U F2 R2 B L D 
11. 23.78 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R B' L2 B2 F' U L' B' L' R' 
12. 24.01 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U L2 F' U B F' L' D2 U R 

not bad


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 23, 2013)

3:01 5x5 mo3. Tried to roll. Got a 4 minute solve. :fp


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 23, 2013)

OH PB avg5

Average of 5: 20.24
1. (27.40) U2 R B2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 D B' R B' D R' F' R2 D' 
2. 18.85 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 F' L D B2 L' D' B F2 R2 U' 
3. 20.79 L' F D F L' F2 B' R D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 
4. 21.09 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 U' R' U L R2 U' F' D U' R' F' L2 
5. (18.08) R' U' L' F U L U R2 D' F L2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F B2 R2 F

Soo close to sub-20 

PB avg12 

Average of 12: 22.50
1. 21.32 U R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' L F D' R2 D2 B R2 D L' 
2. 24.01 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 L' D' L F D B L' R D F 
3. 21.01 L2 D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B L2 D R2 B R U2 R F' U 
4. 25.58 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 U' L' R2 B' F2 R2 U' F' D' U 
5. 22.09 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 R' F2 U' B2 F L2 D B' F2 D' 
6. (27.16) L R D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F U R' B2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 
7. 23.09 F' L2 D2 F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F D' L U' B2 D2 R2 D2 B' L' 
8. (20.40) U2 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 U' L' R2 F' D2 R2 D L2 R' B' F R 
9. 21.35 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R F R2 D U' B R B L' U' 
10. 20.88 D' L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F L2 D L2 R D L R' B' R' 
11. 23.53 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B2 R B' D' L2 B' L U B L' R' 
12. 22.09 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F D' U L' B' D' L' U L'

first ever sub-24 avg50




Spoiler



Session average: 23.84
1. 23.46 D2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' L' F' U2 R' U2 L2 B' D R2 U 
2. 22.63 F B' R L2 D F U R2 L' B R F2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 
3. 23.04 D2 F' D2 F D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F D' U B' D2 B' D2 U' R B2 
4. 27.94 U' L' D2 R U2 F U' R' L B' U2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
5. 21.89 L2 D2 L F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' D' B2 U2 F R' B U' B' F2 
6. (31.35) F2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 U2 B' U' F U' B2 L' F R B U' 
7. 21.32 U R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' L F D' R2 D2 B R2 D L' 
8. 24.01 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 L' D' L F D B L' R D F 
9. 21.01 L2 D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B L2 D R2 B R U2 R F' U 
10. 25.58 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 U' L' R2 B' F2 R2 U' F' D' U 
11. 22.09 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 R' F2 U' B2 F L2 D B' F2 D' 
12. 27.16 L R D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F U R' B2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 
13. 23.09 F' L2 D2 F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F D' L U' B2 D2 R2 D2 B' L' 
14. 20.40 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 U' L' R2 F' D2 R2 D L2 R' B' F R 
15. 21.35 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R F R2 D U' B R B L' U' 
16. 20.88 D' L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F L2 D L2 R D L R' B' R' 
17. 23.53 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B2 R B' D' L2 B' L U B L' R' 
18. 22.09 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F D' U L' B' D' L' U L' 
19. 28.00 R2 B D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 B2 F2 L' B2 D' L2 F' R D2 L' U2 B 
20. 23.02 F2 D' L U B' R D' F' L' B R F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 
21. 21.76 F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L F' R' U' F2 R D' R2 D R' 
22. 26.57 F2 U2 D' R U' D F2 B D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 
23. 22.50 U' D2 B U2 B2 L F2 R U B R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B 
24. 24.02 U2 B2 U' R2 B R D F U2 R' U F D2 F' L2 B' R2 F D2 B' D2 
25. 23.16 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' F' L U B2 D B' R' F D L' 
26. 26.28 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F2 R' F' R B2 F U' L' F2 R B 
27. 27.19 U' R' L2 B R' L D' B' U' R' F' B R2 U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 U2 D2 
28. (19.76) F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 R' U L2 U2 B2 L F D F R' 
29. 23.36 R' L' F R' L' D' L U2 B' R U2 R2 L B2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 
30. (28.29) D' F L2 F2 U2 B D2 B2 L' D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' 
31. 24.56 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' L' F2 U2 B U' R' 
32. 26.62 L D2 F2 R F U D' F' R2 F B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R D2 L U2 R2 
33. 24.26 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 L D' R' F' L F' U B' F R' 
34. 22.58 F' U2 L' D' R2 B2 R D' B' R2 U D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 
35. 21.75 B2 U B2 D R2 D F2 L2 R2 D F' L U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L R' B 
36. 25.64 B2 F R2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U' B R D L U' L' U' B2 R 
37. 24.06 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B L' D2 F2 D2 F' U F' D U2 
38. 27.40 U2 R B2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 D B' R B' D R' F' R2 D' 
39. (18.85) R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 F' L D B2 L' D' B F2 R2 U' 
40. 20.79 L' F D F L' F2 B' R D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 
41. 21.09 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 U' R' U L R2 U' F' D U' R' F' L2 
42. (18.08) R' U' L' F U L U R2 D' F L2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F B2 R2 F 
43. (28.30) U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 D F' R2 U B2 U2 R D B L2 F' 
44. 22.80 U2 R L' F2 L U F' R' B' L B2 D' F2 D L2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 
45. 27.94 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R B2 L B2 L' D' B L2 F' R' 
46. 26.44 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B F R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F L U' R F2 D B2 R' 
47. 23.29 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' R' D R2 F L' U' R2 B' L2 R 
48. 22.39 U2 F2 R B2 L R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 L' D' U F R2 B L' B2 
49. 25.16 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 D L2 U B U' L' D' B2 R B F L' B' 
50. 24.99 L D2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' F' L R U' B' D' L F2 D F


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2013)

wtf 14.23 Square-1 fullstep single

(1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) /


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2013)

5:37.79 7x7 PB single


----------



## kcl (Aug 23, 2013)

13.694 Ao12 

[youtubehd]_4jEhE4TIJo[/youtubehd]
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.978
worst time: 15.851

current avg5: 14.158 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 13.108 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 13.694 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 13.694 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 13.694 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 13.731

14.526, 12.250, 11.978, 15.406,13.423, 14.168, 12.568, 13.332,12.125, 13.976, 15.851, 15.166


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2013)

Username said:


> 5:37.79 7x7 PB single



Nice. What cube do you use?

Also, 1:37.94 5x5 single. Would've been PB if I didn't lock up on 3x3 stage.

Edit: 1:37.68 single lol.


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice. What cube do you use?
> 
> Also, 1:37.94 5x5 single. Would've been PB if I didn't lock up on 3x3 stage.



Mini Shengshou 7x7 w/ Dayan Springs


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2013)

lolwtf
Average of 12: 9.013
1. 8.547 D' F2 B2 L2 R2 U D B2 R' U D B' L2 R D' F B' R2 L2 B2 F' L2 F D L 
2. 8.164 F D' R' B' R U' L D U B R' B' L2 B' D2 R' L' B2 R2 U2 B L B' L2 B' 
3. 10.604 R L2 F2 U2 D F' U2 F' B' L' B D F2 L2 F B L D U' L D2 B2 D' F' R 
4. 8.305 F U D' R2 U D' F' L' U2 B2 D B2 R B R2 L U2 L' F2 B2 R B U2 D2 L' 
5. 8.924 B' R2 L F2 L' R' F2 L U L2 B U2 D F2 D R L D' R' B L2 B R B R2 
6. 9.323 L2 R U2 F U L2 B D' F2 B U' D B2 R U F D2 R2 B' F2 U R' L2 U2 B' 
7. 9.326 R' D2 R F B2 U F' R U R2 D' R' D' B' D' U B' L' U' D' R2 U2 L F B 
8. 9.032 L2 B' F2 D2 B L U2 L2 F' L2 R B' R D F2 R' F L2 F' R D L2 R' U' D' 
9. (10.834) R D F U' F' U2 B U2 B2 F R F' L' F2 D F' B2 L' B' U2 R L2 F U2 L' 
10. (7.557) D2 R F' L' D2 U2 R2 B' F D2 B2 D' L' R' B2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' L U B' F2 R' 
11. 8.329 F' D U2 F D' U' F D F' B R D' R2 L2 U2 F' B' L F L2 F D2 R L F 
12. 9.575 F' U L2 D' F' U' B U' F U2 D2 R2 F' B L2 U L D B' F2 U' R' D B2 F2


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 23, 2013)

Username said:


> Mini Shengshou 7x7 w/ Dayan Springs



How is it?


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> How is it?



I like it, but it catches a bit. Nothing really bad though


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 23, 2013)

Mirror blocks UWR. 10.30


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 23, 2013)

2x2 2.64 avg12 on cam.

Very good seeing as I suck at stackmat.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2013)

2x2

3.91, (0.68), 4.63, 3.05, 3.13, 2.34, 2.96, 4.08, (4.88), 3.30, 3.36, 3.33 = 3.41 avg12

Solves 2-6 make a 2.84 avg5. Both PBs.

Scramble for the 0.68:
F R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

Edit: 3.93, 3.03, 3.78, 3.31, 3.22, (4.78), 3.61, 4.50, 2.28, (1.90), 2.25, 2.78 = 3.27 avg12

Last 5 solves make a 2.44 avg5.  Quite a lot of them were 1-look.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 23, 2013)

28.81 PLL time attack
9.58 TPS
HZUUAAERRJJGGGGNNYTFV


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 28.81 PLL time attack
> 9.58 TPS
> HZUUAAERRJJGGGGNNYTFV



Nice!

I gotz 30.88 on cam with lockups in the end. I can sub 30 

Video coming soon 

Order: G G G G A A E U U H Z V F N N R R Y T J J


----------



## kaixax555 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I am not as good as many here in 2x2 but I just broke my PB for 2x2 today (and OT a little, I passed my SOC as well) so I am very happy

Mean: 8.05
Average: 8.15
Best time: 4.78
Median: 8.16
Worst time: 10.28
Standard deviation: 1.51

Best average of 5: 7.09
4-8 - 8.16 5.79 7.31 (8.70) (4.78)

Best average of 12: 8.15
1-12 - 8.67 8.04 (10.28) 8.16 5.79 7.31 8.70 (4.78) 9.09 8.15 10.05 7.56


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just got my 3x3 PB (lucky) with a PLL skip. 9.902 seconds. It's my first sub-10 solve. Overall the whole solve was nice. My f2l flowed very nicely and I had incredible look ahead and tips going from the last slot to OLL.


----------



## Julian (Aug 23, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.05
1. (8.77) F2 L2 B U' L' F R' L2 F R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R 
2. 9.47 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L U' B' R D L2 F U' B2 U 
3. 9.28 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L' F D U' B' F' D2 L R U 
4. 9.46 D' B' R2 B2 R' U L2 B L2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' 
5. 9.43 D2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' L' U' B2 L' D2 F' L' 
6. 10.47 U B L2 F L F' L2 U L U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 
7. 10.03 R2 B R2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B F' R2 D' L' D L' U B2 F' L R2 B 
8. 10.86 B2 R' D2 B' R F2 U D2 F' B U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 
9. 10.08 U2 F2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 U' B L' B L2 D B' 
10. 10.55 R2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' U L2 U' B D' U2 R' U' L 
11. (14.63) D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F' R B' U L B U' R2 F R2 
12. 10.91 L F' R2 F2 D B' D F L U2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2

djfhverskjvwrsedujv6rt


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julian said:


> Average of 12: 10.05
> 1. (8.77) F2 L2 B U' L' F R' L2 F R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R
> 2. 9.47 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L U' B' R D L2 F U' B2 U
> 3. 9.28 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L' F D U' B' F' D2 L R U
> ...



Wow. 5 sub-10s then 7 sup-10s. Sucks.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Aug 23, 2013)

2x2 Average of 12: 2.25
1. 2.45 R' U R' U R F' R F' R
2. 3.22 R2 F2 R F' R2 F' U F R
3. 1.77 F2 U2 R U' F2 U F' U R'
4. 3.09 R F R' F2 U R' F R' U'
5. (4.00) U2 F R U2 F' R2 U2 F R'
6. 3.14 U2 F' R U R' F R' F R
7. 1.90 R F U' F R2 F' U R' F' U2
8. (0.98) F R2 U R U' R F2 R2 U
9. 1.81 U' R F' U' R2 U R F' R
10. 2.71 F R2 F R2 U' R U R' U'
11. 1.25 F' U2 F' U R U' F U2 F
12. 1.15 F' R' F U' R U R F2 R2 U2 
wtf 1.40 avg5 which is my first subWR avg5
2.97 avg50 is also my PB

LOL thanks qqtimer  
*oh and dayan 2x2 is really awesome


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 23, 2013)

2:53.60 Megaminx OH with table abuse

I guess that I'm not even close to this, but I'm curious, what's UWR?


----------



## Bobo (Aug 23, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 2x2 2.64 avg12 on cam.
> 
> Very good seeing as I suck at stackmat.



Upload please.


----------



## ChristianSena (Aug 23, 2013)

Average of 5: 44.84 PB on 4x4
1. (51.52) 
2. 49.33
3. 41.97 
4. (36.67) 
5. 43.23


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 24, 2013)

First ever sub-20 OH avg5. Finally. On TTW

Average: 19.09
19.76 R F R' D' L F R' B' F L R U B' L2 R' D' U2 F' U B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R
20.22 B' F L F D' F2 U2 B U' F2 U F B' L' D2 B' D2 L D2 F U' F U' R' L
16.94 U2 L' R' B R' B' F2 U R' F2 L2 U' B' U L2 R' F2 B U D2 B F2 L B F
22.21 D' L' F L' F2 R2 U D' L2 R' B F R' U' B' L' F2 L2 F2 L F R' L2 U2 F
17.28 L' F D U L' F L2 R' D R2 D2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 R' L2 B' D2 B' L' F2 D' F'

Third scramble was lolscramble


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 24, 2013)

Average of 5: 5.21
1. (4.38) U B' U' L B' U B' U 
2. (8.60) L' B' L' B' U' L' R L' l r' b u 
3. 4.72 B' U' B' U B' L' R U' l' r' 
4. 6.32 U' B' R L U L' B L l r u 
5. 4.58 U R B' L' U' L B R' U' l' u 

7.28 avg100


----------



## ottozing (Aug 24, 2013)

2x2 2.026 avg50 and 2.079 avg100


----------



## Username (Aug 24, 2013)

*1:53.78, (1:43.74), 1:57.81, 1:52.17, 1:44.72,* 2:04.27, (2:05.52), 1:47.19, 2:00.98, 2:01.01, 1:47.27, 1:54.12 = 1:54.33 ao12 PB

Bold = PB ao5: 1:50.22
Underlined = PB single

5x5


----------



## kaixax555 (Aug 24, 2013)

As usual I am still a pretty noob cuber when it comes to 4x4 but the new edge pairing method I learnt really helped me a lot on improving my times

Mean: 2:32.38
Average: 2:31.39
Best time: 2:05.02
Median: 2:28.63
Worst time: 3:09.65
Standard deviation: 18.67

Best average of 5: 2:18.20
7-11 - 2:18.74 2:06.67 2:29.18 (2:45.55) (2:05.02)

Best average of 12: 2:31.39
1-12 - 2:47.89 2:17.23 2:43.82 2:28.07 (3:09.65) 2:51.08 2:18.74 2:06.67 2:29.18 2:45.55 (2:05.02) 2:25.71

Hope to be able to learn Yau soon though


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2013)

3.24 2x2 PB avg12

Edit: 3.08 avg12


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 24, 2013)

56.39 Mega NL PB


----------



## ottozing (Aug 24, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.620
worst time: 15.253

current avg5: 10.253 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 8.853 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 10.142 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 9.097 (σ = 0.67)

current avg50: 10.298 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 9.625 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 9.981 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 9.981 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 9.981 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 10.081


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 24, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2x2 2.026 avg50 and 2.079 avg100





ottozing said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 7.620
> worst time: 15.253
> ...



WAT JAYDEN STOP


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 24, 2013)

Omg. 4x4:
1:19.73 ao12 
1:18.18 ao5
1:15.69 single.
Broke PB twice. My old PB was 1:17.xx. Worst was 1:22 lol.


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 24, 2013)

For many people sub 2 on 4x4 is pretty slow, but I was surprised by myself. Did a quick average of 5:

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:31.60
worst time: 2:14.98

current avg5: 1:58.19 (σ = 9.31)
best avg5: 1:58.19 (σ = 9.31)

session avg: 1:58.19 (σ = 9.31)
session mean: 1:56.23

I usually average about 2:10 to 2:30 because I never ever practice, which I should because I love 4x4. Didn't even practice before this average, I just had some time on my hand 
Definitely PB single and PB avg.

By the way I really need to learn a better OLL parity alg, I use some pretty slow standard one. Which one would you recommend to learn?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2013)

1. 6.97+ B U2 D' F' R B2 R' U2 F R F2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 F D2 B' U2

x' y'
U L2 D L'
U' R U' R' U' F U' F'
R U' R' U F' U' F
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (U')


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 24, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 6.97+ B U2 D' F' R B2 R' U2 F R F2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 F D2 B' U2
> 
> x' y'
> U L2 D L'
> ...



It doesn't work.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 24, 2013)

ottozing said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 7.620
> worst time: 15.253
> ...



Sub 10 ao100. Just awesome, Jayden!!


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It doesn't work.



Really? Works for me...

If you scramble White on top and Green on front its the green xcross


----------



## Lapinsavant (Aug 24, 2013)

It works. So sub5 without penality?, awesome :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 24, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Really? Works for me...
> 
> If you scramble White on top and Green on front its the green xcross



Ah, nevermind, I kept skipping the 3rd pair :fp


----------



## Julian (Aug 24, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 6.97+ B U2 D' F' R B2 R' U2 F R F2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 F D2 B' U2
> 
> x' y'
> U L2 D L'
> ...


ouch


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2013)

Julian said:


> ouch



Felt like a 6 while solving. Guess I was right...


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 24, 2013)

1:16.36 5x5 single with 57ish redux. Herp le derp

Edit: 1:13.65 with 4 second L4E and OLL skip Hperm

Edit2: 1:16.36, (1:39.23), (1:13.65), 1:26.02, 1:37.14 lololololol


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Omg. 4x4:
> 1:19.73 ao12
> 1:18.18 ao5
> 1:15.69 single.
> Broke PB twice. My old PB was 1:17.xx. Worst was 1:22 lol.



I had a similar surprise.

*1:18.48*,1:32.32,*1:18.80*,(1:29.94),*(1:13.36),1:19.63,1:25.29*

Underlined is 1:21.24 Avg5. The average and the bold times are faster than my previous PB Single.

Edit: First 5x5 solve in a week: 2:23.24 beats my PB by ~10 seconds


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 24, 2013)

Completely random 13.68 average of 100. I guess I am sub 14 now haha


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 24, 2013)

9.68 avg5


----------



## ricoman7 (Aug 25, 2013)

I made finals for 4x4 in the Canadian Open 2013


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sub-4 singles on all OH PLLs except Na


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

6.92 pyra avg100


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2013)

ricoman7 said:


> I made finals for 4x4 in the Canadian Open 2013


----------



## MYKE (Aug 25, 2013)

00:19.27

New 3x3x3 average!
Finnally getting sub 20 averages.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow. Yesterday was big cubes PB day. 
Already posted 4x4. 
5x5: 
PB single: 2:32.57
Ao5: 2:47.28 (broke PB twice)
Megaminx: 
Single: 2:30.57
Ao5 2:58.93 (can probably roll easily)


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.83
1. 9.97 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' F2 R' D' R2 U L2 U B F' 
2. 11.64 L F' U R' L' B R B R F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 B' D2 
3. (12.17) U F U' D R U' B2 D2 F R2 F2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 R F2 R U2 
4. 12.10 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U2 L' B' D' R D' F D' R2 U F' 
5. 11.77 U2 B L' D' F L F L2 F' U B2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 F2 L2 
6. 9.46 F2 L B2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 L2 R F2 D' R D L' U F' U2 R B' D' 
*7. 11.96 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 D F2 L R' B' D B2 R2 B R F' 
8. (8.56) F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 R D2 L' F' R' U2 B' F2 D2 R 
9. 10.17 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U' B2 R B' U F' R' U' L' F2 
10. 10.72 U2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 F U2 F' U' L2 B F' L' F D B' U 
11. 9.25 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D' B R B' F2 D' B' L R2 U' F2 *
12. 11.23 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R F2 U' R D F2 L2 B R' U' 

Bolded is 10.05 ao5 (So close  ... )

Both PB's


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 25, 2013)

I can haz fast 2x2?
Average of 12: 2.86
1. 2.37 F2 U F2 R2 U R U2 R2 F' 
2. 1.88 R' F2 R U2 R2 F R' F U2 
3. 2.72 R' F R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 R2 
4. 3.79 F U F' U F2 R' F2 U2 R' 
5. (5.94) R2 U2 R2 U F U' R' F' R' 
6. 3.15 F R U R' F U' F2 U' F2 U2 
7. 2.71 U' F2 R U R2 F2 R' F2 R2 
8. 3.58 R F2 R2 F2 U F' R' U R2 
9. 2.34 F U R2 F U' F2 U' F' U2 
10. 3.50 F' R' F' U F' R2 U2 R' U 
11. 2.55 F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
12. (1.78) F2 U2 F U F2 R' F U2 R U'


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2013)

OMG YESYESYESYES I'M SO HAPPY YES

Average of 5: 9.92
1. (9.03) B' L2 D' L2 F' D' R F' U L2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 
2. (12.75) F2 D2 R L' D R' B D' F L2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 D 
3. 9.07 B R' L U' L2 B' D2 B2 U L' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F 
4. 9.58 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B' F U L R2 U L' D R' U2 
5. 11.11 L2 F' U2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R' D2 L B R2 B F2 D' F' 

YAAYAAYAYAYA


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

Username said:


> OMG YESYESYESYES I'M SO HAPPY YES
> 
> Average of 5: 9.92
> 1. (9.03) B' L2 D' L2 F' D' R F' U L2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2
> ...



how?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 25, 2013)

Username said:


> OMG YESYESYESYES I'M SO HAPPY YES
> 
> Average of 5: 9.92
> 1. (9.03) B' L2 D' L2 F' D' R F' U L2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2
> ...


so...is that UWR for time between starting cubing and sub-10 average? Because that's like super insane. Congrats!


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2013)

The entire average:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.56
worst time: 16.86

current avg5: 12.92 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 9.92 (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 12.22 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 10.83 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 11.95 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 11.95 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 11.95 (σ = 1.15)
session mean: 12.00

All PB but single




XTowncuber said:


> so...is that UWR for time between starting cubing and sub-10 average? Because that's like super insane. Congrats!



Took me about 10.5 months, anyone know any faster?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 25, 2013)

Username said:


> OMG YESYESYESYES I'M SO HAPPY YES
> 
> Average of 5: 9.92
> 1. (9.03) B' L2 D' L2 F' D' R F' U L2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2
> ...


Stop improving lool


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

36.77 feet solve.

Pretty much the first since Worlds.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 36.77 feet solve.
> 
> Pretty much the first since Worlds.



WHAT thats Sub NAR only .20 sec faster then one of the solve in this NAR Mean http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...7-Single-3x3x3-With-Feet!&p=893348#post893348


----------



## kcl (Aug 25, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> 2x2 Average of 12: 2.25
> 1. 2.45 R' U R' U R F' R F' R
> 2. 3.22 R2 F2 R F' R2 F' U F R
> 3. 1.77 F2 U2 R U' F2 U F' U R'
> ...



Right? I love mine. The speed is so nice.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WHAT thats Sub NAR only .20 sec faster then one of the solve in this NAR Mean http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...7-Single-3x3x3-With-Feet!&p=893348#post893348



I know right? I'm really slow now.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I know right? I'm really slow now.



WOW.

Accomplishment Solved my Rubik's ring puzzle without any online solution help.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 25, 2013)

5.80 pyra avg12, 7.05 avg100.  improved from 6.6 and 8.3 lol.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Aug 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Right? I love mine. The speed is so nice.


Yes, I think so too !


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

I've been doing well lately. 
3x3: 
Mo3 15.59 (all 3 were 15.xx)
Ao5 16.15 (included the mo3 above)
Ao12: 17.28 (not sure if PB)


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2013)

4:58.25

First sub-5 on 7x7, and using yau5


----------



## dacuberproduct (Aug 25, 2013)

dont remember the exact times, but the times are sub 25


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

1. 2.68 U R F' R F2 R U2 R' F 

x R [D2, R2 U R2 U' R2]

One move setup to 3 corner comm 

edit:

Average of 12: 2.64 (stackmat)
1. 2.61 U2 F2 U' F2 R F' U2 F R2
2. 2.07 F U' F' R U' F' U' F2 U'
3. 2.89 R' U' R F2 R F2 R F R'
4. 3.39 U2 F2 U' F2 R F R F' U2
5. 1.47 R' F' R F' U2 F R' U' R
6. 2.66 U' F' U F' U F' U2 R2 U2
7. 2.42 R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' U F' U'
8. 3.35 R' F2 U F R' U' F U' R'
9. 2.53 U2 R' F R F R U' F R
10. (0.85) R' F R' U2 R U R' U2 R'
11. (4.04) F' R F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U
12. 3.05 R2 U' R' U F' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-25
avg of 12: 12.60

Time List:
1. 11.15 (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(6, 3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -5) 
2. 14.64 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
3. 12.16 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
4. 13.67 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0) 
5. 12.64 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3) 
6. 15.12 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
7. (15.76) (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2) 
8. (9.91) (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
9. 12.86 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4) 
10. 11.85 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
11. 10.34 (-5, 3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3) 
12. 11.58 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)

Last 5 solves are an 11.25 avg5


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> how?



what do you mean how? By solving ofc


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 25, 2013)

more 2x2:

number of times: 108/108
best time: 1.49
worst time: 5.90

current avg5: 3.54 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 2.06 (σ = 0.14) PB

current avg12: 3.22 (σ = 0.38)
best avg12: 2.59 (σ = 0.74) maybe PB

current avg50: 3.34 (σ = 0.54)
best avg50: 3.13 (σ = 0.60) PB

current avg100: 3.29 (σ = 0.68)
best avg100: 3.28 (σ = 0.69) PB

session avg: 3.29 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 3.33


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 25, 2013)

1.91 2x2 pb avg omg
1.22 U' F2 U R F' R'
3.02 U2 F2 R' U R' U F U' F'
0.90 F U' F R U
4.56 U' F U R2 F' U2 R'
1.49 U' F U F2 R U2 R2 F' 
Third sub WR avg ( at the at the time not what is now)


----------



## MM99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Not really much of an accomplishment but I'm officially color neutral next step is to learn all of those olls


----------



## KCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

Username said:


> Took me about 10.5 months, anyone know any faster?



I'm pretty sure that's how long it took me to get one lol. tie?


----------



## Iggy (Aug 25, 2013)

Username said:


> OMG YESYESYESYES I'M SO HAPPY YES
> 
> Average of 5: 9.92
> 1. (9.03) B' L2 D' L2 F' D' R F' U L2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2
> ...



Nice! I expected you to get it soon.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 25, 2013)

Did an average of 100 for the first time in a few years. Smashed some PBs along the way. 
Average of 5: 12.37
Average of 12:13.03
Average of 100: 14.90

Yay.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

OH

24.30, 22.54, 21.92, 23.12, (18.79), 22.60, 20.40, 23.88, 24.27, (27.78), 20.72, 19.69 = 22.34 avg12

My arm is in so much pain


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

New 3x3 PB on an insanely lucky scramble that was great for Roux. 11.63


----------



## whauk (Aug 26, 2013)

did an OH PB average of 12: 12.81

1. 14.28 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' F U2 B D2 U' R F L2 B
2. 12.52 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 R' U' L B2 D' F2 L' B2 F' L
3. (20.78) R2 L' B U D B U2 B2 R' F D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L F2 L B2 L D2
4. 11.57 F' U2 F R2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L D2 F U R2 U B2 F' U'
5. 14.73 L2 B' U2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 F' D B2 U L' B U R' D L2 U
6. 9.41 R D' F2 U2 R2 B D L' F R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L'
7. 12.87 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B D2 B' F' R2 F' L' D' L2 F2 D L' U R B' R2
8. 12.51 F R L' F' R D L' B' U2 B D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U D F2 U'
9. 13.14 L U2 L' F2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 L' B' D F' L' B F2 D2 L B2
10. 13.25 L2 U L F2 L2 D2 R' F D L2 F2 L' B2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D2
11. (6.98) D F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 U F' R' D' F U' F2 U' L2 D U'
12. 13.81 L2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B L' R U B' D' F L' B' D'

that 20 is a little embarrassing, but hey counting sub10


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

whauk said:


> did an OH PB average of 12: 12.81
> 
> 1. 14.28 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' F U2 B D2 U' R F L2 B
> 2. 12.52 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 R' U' L B2 D' F2 L' B2 F' L
> ...



6.98


----------



## whauk (Aug 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 6.98



D F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 U F' R' D' F U' F2 U' L2 D U'
xx-cross: z2 B2 L U L D U' R U2 R
F2L#3: y R' U' R
F2L#4: y' R U' R' U F' L' U' L F
LL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R U

31htm/6.98s = 4.4 tps

also 14.70 avg100:


Spoiler



13.83, 15.39, 16.65, 14.89, (20.49), 17.68, 13.77, 15.83, 16.28, 17.69, (18.12), 14.28, 12.52, (20.78), (11.57), 14.73, (9.41), 12.87, 12.51, 13.14, 13.25, (6.98), 13.81, 15.84, 15.83, 14.18, 15.76, 15.84, 13.20, (11.32), 11.69, 16.42, 15.78, 14.75, 12.98, 15.87, (18.34), 14.52, 13.35, 15.76, 12.98, 17.03, 16.66, 17.67, 15.23, 14.21, 13.67, 11.96, 16.17, 14.92, 17.33, 12.05, (10.42), 14.45, 15.38, 15.17, 13.47, 14.55, 15.22, 14.55, 12.48, 17.17, 17.73, 18.09, 13.59, 12.91, 13.47, (19.25), 15.81, 14.61, 12.14, 16.91, 12.68, 15.70, 13.33, 13.66, 16.90, 14.21, 14.66, 12.64, 14.37, 15.63, 14.75, 15.34, 14.02, 16.79, 14.58, 13.81, 13.70, 11.95, 16.13, 12.37, 15.51, 16.02, 16.71, 12.85, 14.51, 14.29, 13.35, 14.46


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

whauk said:


> D F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 U F' R' D' F U' F2 U' L2 D U'
> xx-cross: z2 B2 L U L D U' R U2 R
> F2L#3: y R' U' R
> F2L#4: y' R U' R' U F' L' U' L F
> ...



How do you get all these fast singles... My PB is still 8.54.


----------



## whauk (Aug 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How do you get all these fast singles... My PB is still 8.54.



PLL skips?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

whauk said:


> PLL skips?



sub-7 OH is still insane. What's you 2H PB?


----------



## whauk (Aug 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> sub-7 OH is still insane. What's you 2H PB?



i got a handscramble 5.08. but apart from that... no idea actually. i dont remember any sub6 solves. but qqtimer says i recently had a 6.48


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 26, 2013)

whauk said:


> did an OH PB average of 12: 12.81
> 
> 1. 14.28 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' F U2 B D2 U' R F L2 B
> 2. 12.52 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 R' U' L B2 D' F2 L' B2 F' L
> ...



Wat

Which cube do you use and how much time have you been cubing for?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Wat
> 
> Which cube do you use and how much time have you been cubing for?



Well, his WCA profile say 2008. I remember back in the day when he was considered one of the fastest in the World. He was actually one of my OH idols.


----------



## kcl (Aug 26, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I've been doing well lately.
> 3x3:
> Mo3 15.59 (all 3 were 15.xx)
> Ao5 16.15 (included the mo3 above)
> Ao12: 17.28 (not sure if PB)



Nice! Keep working at it! Are you still using CFOP?


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 26, 2013)

4:55.97 7x7 single. First sub-5.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 26, 2013)

1:11.18 4x4 single PB, just happened to do it in comp...


----------



## Julian (Aug 26, 2013)

3x3 with 2x2 scrambles with Mike

1.71 single
5.86 ao5
6.86 ao12
8.06 ao100


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 26, 2013)

3x3 Ao5 - 11.66

Times: (9.68), (14.30), 10.54, 11.66, 12.77

P.S Jeck mang gets no cheesecake at nats 

EDIYTIHSKJGFSROTAYRF edit: Ao12: 12.58

Times: (9.68), 14.30, 10.54, 11.66, 12.77, 11.53, 12.11, 12.33, (17.14), 12.26, 13.20, 15.05


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 26, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> P.S Jeck mang gets no cheesecake at nats


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 26, 2013)

If mo3 on 3x3 is a thing, then mo3: 12.61.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 26, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> 3x3 Ao5 - 11.66
> 
> Times: (9.68), (14.30), 10.54, 11.66, 12.77
> 
> ...



Everyone is getting faster than me now


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 26, 2013)

56.22 for two cubes. First sub 1!


----------



## Lapinsavant (Aug 26, 2013)

whauk said:


> D F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 U F' R' D' F U' F2 U' L2 D U'
> xx-cross: z2 B2 L U L D U' R U2 R
> F2L#3: y R' U' R
> F2L#4: y' U' R U' R' U F' L' U' L F
> ...


Imressive !


----------



## whauk (Aug 26, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Wat
> 
> Which cube do you use and how much time have you been cubing for?


a really old and loose guhong v2. and since my 14th birthday which was in may 2008


antoineccantin said:


> I remember back in the day when he was considered one of the fastest in the World. He was actually one of my OH idols.


really? thats pretty cool to hear  thanks


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2013)

2.35 2x2 PB avg5


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 26, 2013)

whauk said:


> a really old and loose guhong v2. and *since my 14th birthday* which was in may 2008
> 
> really? thats pretty cool to hear  thanks



Haha me too.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Nice! Keep working at it! Are you still using CFOP?



Yep. CFOP. I need to turn faster. I turn really slow.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

13.83, 13.89, 13.56, (16.15), 13.96, 12.88, (10.30), 14.28, 13.44, 14.55, 15.99, 13.09 = *13.95*

First OH since Worlds, and on another cube, so pretty good I guess.

edit: (9.55), 13.07, 12.65, (13.34), 13.16 = *12.96*

and 13.53 avg12


----------



## kcl (Aug 26, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yep. CFOP. I need to turn faster. I turn really slow.



If you can upload an average of 5 I'll help you out


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 13.83, 13.89, 13.56, (16.15), 13.96, 12.88, (10.30), 14.28, 13.44, 14.55, 15.99, 13.09 = *13.95*
> 
> First OH since Worlds, and on another cube, so pretty good I guess.
> 
> ...



Which cube?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Which cube?



Fangshi.


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 26, 2013)

Solved a Gigaminx for the first time today. Took me only 56:39.00.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 26, 2013)

Started practicing mega properly again after my extended holiday, and also after failing a certain single at comp 2 days ago (video soon I promise XD)

47.35 PB Ao5
45.53 - 47.97 - 48.76 - (52.51) - (45.21)

Probably post again later with bigger average PBs (I hope )

EDIT: yep, 48.55 Ao12
50.52 45.33 47.97 48.76 52.51 45.21 48.05 48.68 50.76 (53.78) 47.74 (44.28)


----------



## matisse999 (Aug 26, 2013)

learning how to speedcube and making second round in the canadian open 2013 cause iv been speedcubing for 7 month and cubing for 10


----------



## porkynator (Aug 26, 2013)

10.93 Petrus single

F2 D' U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L' B R2 D2 B' U' L D B D2 

z2 y' R U' R' z' Lw U' R' //2x2x2 (6/6)
U x' z R' //2x2x3 (2/8)
U' L' U L //EO (4/12)
y' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U R' //F2L (12/24)
U' R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' //COLL (12/36)
L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U //EPLL (12/48)


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2013)

36.72 avg5 and 34.61 mo3 on cam.

Which should I upload?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 27, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 36.72 avg5 and 34.61 mo3 on cam.
> 
> Which should I upload?



Lol. I am excited by getting sub-1:20s and here is you getting sub-40 avgs. The ao5 please


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 27, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 108/108
best time: 6.89
worst time: 13.14

current avg5: 9.27 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 8.06 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 8.71 (σ = 0.78)

current avg50: 9.51 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 9.14 (σ = 0.83)

current avg100: 9.36 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 9.36 (σ = 0.74)

session avg: 9.40 (σ = 0.72)
session mean: 9.44

AO50 and AO100 are PB.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 27, 2013)

13.09 3x3 avg 12


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 27, 2013)

1:23.87 4x4 Overall PB Ao5 done in comp...


----------



## kcl (Aug 27, 2013)

Got a 9.78 fullstep on video 

[youtubehd]QLoFsBisSe4[/youtubehd]


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome! 

Winter Variation case (to skip OLL): U2 R U2 L' U L U2 R'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 27, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 36.72 avg5 and 34.61 mo3 on cam.
> 
> Which should I upload?



Nah, your official average is just 0.45 slower.



Spoiler



jk, upload it


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 27, 2013)

4:59.38

Second sub-5


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 27, 2013)

Bencé Barat 7x7 WR single and WR average wat


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 27, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Bencé Barat 7x7 WR single and WR average wat


:tu

competition? times?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 27, 2013)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/björn-korbanka-wins-austrian-big-cube-open-2013


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> :tu
> 
> competition? times?



2:40.11 and 2:52.19 respectively, Austrian Big Cube Open


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 27, 2013)

First time I've done pyraminx in months. 

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2013-08-26 08:46 PM

Pyraminx

Number of solves: 25
Best Time: 7.11
Worst Time: 16.64

Best ao5: 10.20

Best ao12: 10.56

Session Avg: 11.21

Individual Times: 
11.41, 10.70, 12.06, (16.64), 9.02, 8.34, 11.69, 15.78, 12.80, 7.93, 9.69, 13.33, 14.86, 7.58, (7.11), 11.13, 12.16, 12.56, 9.11, 14.73, 11.11, 11.06, 13.14, 7.70, 10.05


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

24.60 OH avg100

finally sub-25 yay


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 27, 2013)

Second best pyra Ao100 ever:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.38
worst time: 4.52

current avg5: 2.37 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 2.28 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 2.61 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 2.56 (σ = 0.43)

current avg50: 2.76 (σ = 0.41)
best avg50: 2.74 (σ = 0.42)

current avg100: 2.77 (σ = 0.42)
best avg100: 2.77 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 2.77 (σ = 0.42)
session mean: 2.78


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 27, 2013)

PB 8.38
F' U R' F B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 U R' B U F D2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D' F D
solve:
y2 R' F L' D2 double x cross
F2l3 Y U' R U R' U' L' U L 
F2l4 R U2 R'
Coll U2 r' F R F' r U R'
Pll Y R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
im an 18 second solver btw


----------



## Julian (Aug 27, 2013)

DAcuber said:


> PB 8.38
> F' U R' F B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 U R' B U F D2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D' F D


x z' D' l F' D2
U' R L' U L
U R' U2 R U' R'
J-perm

23 moves with R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L' J-perm


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 27, 2013)

First sub 10!

9.95:

D2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 F R' B D2 R D' B2 D2 L' F' 

PLL skip but I can't remember my solution. Almost positive I solved orange cross:

z' y'
R' D R
U L' U2 L2 U L'

then idk.


----------



## kcl (Aug 27, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Second best pyra Ao100 ever:
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 1.38
> ...



Wat


----------



## MM99 (Aug 27, 2013)

13.60 PB (single) sorta lucky cause I got an accidental x-cross but I'll gladly accept it now if only I could consistently average sub 20


----------



## cubingawsumness (Aug 27, 2013)

Megaminx ao12: 3:03.57
3:12.22, 3:04.33, 3:01.87, 2:58.28, 3:42.00, 3:01.74, 2:59.20, 2:55.84, 3:06.49, 2:59.10, 3:01.28, 3:11.23

Don't judge my slowness - I just got the megaminx on Saturday and have done a total of <50 timed+untimed solves (ever).
What do you consider to be equivalent to sub-30 and sub-20 on 3x3 for megaminx?


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. I am excited by getting sub-1:20s and here is you getting sub-40 avgs. The ao5 please





antoineccantin said:


> Nah, your official average is just 0.45 slower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okso the avg5 was super boring like 36, 36, 36, 4x, 37 so I've uploaded the mo3 instead. You won't see it for a while though cause read-only mode lol


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 27, 2013)

Square-1 Fun:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.67
worst time: 24.11

current avg5: 18.75 (σ = 1.72)
best avg5: 13.34 (σ = 1.51)

current avg12: 18.73 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 15.74 (σ = 2.34)

current avg50: 18.80 (σ = 1.85)
best avg50: 18.05 (σ = 2.17)

current avg100: 18.42 (σ = 2.08)
best avg100: 18.42 (σ = 2.08)

session avg: 18.42 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 18.32

PB All the things.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 27, 2013)

Petrus
9.53 L F' L2 U D L' F B' L' U2 F' D2 F B2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 

y z D' R' //2x2x2 (2/2)
U x' z L' U L //2x2x3 (4/6)
y L F' L'
F R U R' y' //EO (7/13)
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L (17/30)
U R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' //COLL (12/42)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' //EPLL (12/54)

This is the third method I got a sub10 single with 

EDIT 9.75 a few solves after! I scrambled wrong so I can't reconstruct. It was an easy 2x2x3 saw during inspection (~8 moves) and EO skip.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 27, 2013)

5x5 

PB avg12: 1:32.50
1:22.12, 1:29.57, 1:38.03, 1:25.77, (1:39.54), 1:27.55, 1:33.25, 1:39.38, 1:48.13, (1:21.77), 1:32.69, 1:37.14	

PB avg5: 1:29.49
(1:25.49), 1:25.62, 1:34.27, 1:28.57, (1:37.14)


----------



## porkynator (Aug 27, 2013)

Petrus is fun
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.53
worst time: 21.71
best avg5: 13.32 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 13.95 (σ = 1.21)
best avg100: 16.14 (σ = 1.82)


Spoiler



17.51, 18.40, 15.61, 16.19, 11.64, 16.23, 15.67, 16.61, 15.72, 16.92, 15.48, 16.09, 17.12, 17.38, 16.80, 16.74, 16.81, 17.11, 16.09, 14.14, 16.49, 13.98, 17.84, 18.26, 15.43, 15.15, 17.40, 20.44, 17.90, 12.60, 16.63, 14.50, 17.97, 17.91, 19.23, 18.67, 12.23, 18.12, 18.36, 16.58, 13.30, 17.64, 15.63, 16.31, 16.22, 17.11, 14.59, 9.53, 17.84, 21.71, 15.81, 18.55, 19.11, 17.39, 16.48, 13.46, 21.33, 14.76, 16.46, 18.25, 14.64, 17.88, 18.62, 17.70, 15.32, 9.75, 18.25, 20.32, 15.72, 13.61, 14.07, 12.55, 17.26, 13.33, 11.85, 15.78, 13.18, 15.17, 14.06, 15.50, 12.24, 14.39, 13.77, 16.44, 20.67, 15.19, 15.70, 13.88, 19.34, 20.09, 13.29, 15.11, 17.49, 16.54, 17.05, 18.61, 13.53, 16.06, 14.02, 12.38


Now I have a sub-20 avg100 with 4 methods (CFOP, ZZ, Roux and Petrus)


----------



## Selkie (Aug 27, 2013)

New 4x4 Ao5 and Ao12 PBs:-

*Average of 12: 1:10.21
*1. 1:06.15 u2 L u' F L2 R' B' R F2 R' u2 L B F2 R2 U2 r2 u2 R2 f2 B2 u L f r2 f2 F B' r' R L' B2 f' u' L2 u2 r' D2 R u 
2. 1:05.38 R' D L2 U F2 f' L r' u' f' r B R2 D2 F' u2 U' f B D f r L2 B2 r F D' f2 D f D2 r2 R' U' R' u2 U' f F' r2 
3. 1:03.99 B' F R f2 r' D2 r B' r' R' F2 D u' L U B u2 F' f' r u' U F2 U2 L f2 B2 R2 B2 L' R u' L2 u U2 D2 F r' B2 U 
4. 1:10.18 L' D U u' f2 D' u2 F r' D L2 R2 f2 r2 F2 r u r B L2 D F2 u' B' f' R L' D2 f B' R L f2 U2 u L2 r' R' B r' 
5. 1:18.51 r f2 r u R' U f2 R2 u2 r' B D U2 B2 u f2 R2 f2 r' D' F u' F2 B2 U' B2 R r' u' B2 R2 r' f' U' L u' F2 R' L F 
6. 1:17.03 u F2 D u r F2 B r F2 R2 D' U2 R U' L r' B2 f u2 B L f' r2 D' B2 F u2 D2 f2 F' D L' D' L2 R D' F' R2 L D2 
7. 1:03.39 L' f L2 D2 u L2 u' R2 f2 F' L2 f U' L' F r2 L' R' U u' D2 B' u2 U2 f2 F2 u B u' R2 D B R' F B' u' R B2 L D 
8. 1:12.98 u D f r2 f2 B r' D' r2 D' B2 u2 f' U' u' B' u' f2 L' R2 U' F2 U2 B D' u B2 F D' F' r2 L' f' R2 B' f2 U2 L F D' 
9. (1:18.70) L' U' u' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' u2 f' D2 L' B U2 R2 f2 R' D f r' D B f2 F' u2 R' U D' L2 B' R2 u2 B2 f2 F D2 F D2 F' D 
10. 1:08.07 u' r' D U r' F R2 L u F U2 B2 D' L2 U' L u' F R r2 D2 L u' L D2 B F' U' D2 u r R L2 D' u B' U2 r B' u' 
11. 1:16.41 L B' R2 L f B' r F' R2 r2 f2 L F2 B U' B' r' L B' F' u' R2 B' R' D2 F' U' f L2 u2 F' L' f B F u B2 u F L2 
12. (1:01.42) f' D2 B F2 L R r' D L2 F' R2 r2 L D r F R' L F L B' D2 R' D' B L' F' r' D2 U F L' F2 B2 R' L F2 R' D2 L2 

*Average of 5: 1:06.39
*1. 1:07.64 U2 f' R D2 L R' D2 B U2 f D u U' R' B2 u' F' U f' D f2 B' r D2 U' F2 R L' r2 D2 r' B2 u' R2 F R' D2 f D2 f 
2. 1:06.15 u2 L u' F L2 R' B' R F2 R' u2 L B F2 R2 U2 r2 u2 R2 f2 B2 u L f r2 f2 F B' r' R L' B2 f' u' L2 u2 r' D2 R u 
3. 1:05.38 R' D L2 U F2 f' L r' u' f' r B R2 D2 F' u2 U' f B D f r L2 B2 r F D' f2 D f D2 r2 R' U' R' u2 U' f F' r2 
4. (1:03.99) B' F R f2 r' D2 r B' r' R' F2 D u' L U B u2 F' f' r u' U F2 U2 L f2 B2 R2 B2 L' R u' L2 u U2 D2 F r' B2 U 
5. (1:10.18) L' D U u' f2 D' u2 F r' D L2 R2 f2 r2 F2 r u r B L2 D F2 u' B' f' R L' D2 f B' R L f2 U2 u L2 r' R' B r'


----------



## Iggy (Aug 27, 2013)

9.09 3x3 fullstep single. Really easy F2L.


----------



## Username (Aug 27, 2013)

OH

Average of 12: 23.17 *PB*
1. 21.99 U R D B L' F2 D R' U R' L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 
2. 20.92 B D B D2 R' D2 F D R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 F L2 B' L2 
3. 25.87 R2 F2 R' L F' R2 D' R L D2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 
4. 19.64 B2 L2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F D L' D B R U L U2 
5. 19.63 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L B2 D' B' R2 B L' D R2 F 
6. 24.59 L D2 R2 U' F' B2 L' U' B2 D B2 U2 F' R2 F' B2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 
7. 26.35 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U B2 F' L R' U B L' R B F2 U2 
8. (19.57) F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' U' F2 R2 F' L R U L2 R 
9. 26.69 D B' L' B2 D L U' R2 B L F2 U2 F' B' D2 F' L2 F L2 B' 
10. 22.62 R' U2 B' U F L' B' D R B2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 
11. (27.78) F' D2 B R2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F R F2 L R D R' U2 R2 
12. 23.42 L B' U R' B2 U' F' R D B2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 R F2 B2 

First 5 solves make PB ao5: 20.85


----------



## Iggy (Aug 27, 2013)

12.20 3x3 avg12. 0.01 slower than PB.


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 27, 2013)

10.99 mo100


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 27, 2013)

1:07.11 4x4 single...


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

OH

21.38 avg12 = 19.51, (25.85), 20.77, 19.24, 24.02, 23.69, 22.52, 22.74, (18.68), 20.50, 20.51, 20.29


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2013)

1:15.69 5x5 single on cam Averaging sub 1:30 now


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 27, 2013)

Again, new PB single(including OLL parity) and avg. About half of the solves had PLL or OLL parity, 3 or 4 for had both  
Getting better yay

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:27.37
worst time: 2:03.32

current avg5: 1:48.42 (σ = 10.42)
best avg5: 1:48.42 (σ = 10.42)

current avg12: 1:51.18 (σ = 8.33)
best avg12: 1:51.18 (σ = 8.33)

session avg: 1:51.18 (σ = 8.33)
session mean: 1:50.20


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2013)

2:59.16 6x6 single. Finally a sub-3


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sure if Pb Ao12 for 3x3 
Average of 12: 16.68
1. 15.92 F U2 L2 B2 F' D2 F D2 L2 U2 R' F2 R B' R' D U' R' B' L2 
2. 17.37 B' R2 F D' B R U2 R2 U' F B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B 
3. 15.59 U F' D' L U' B U2 L' F' U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' D R2 F2 R2 U' 
4. 14.12 U2 D' B' D F' R' L' D' F U' R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F R2 F' 
5. 16.62 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D B2 L D2 R F2 D B2 F L B' R' 
6. 17.67 U2 D' R2 D2 L' F2 U' D2 R L2 F R2 F2 D2 F' B2 L2 U2 B L2 
7. 20.14 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 R D2 U L' U2 B D' U' L' U2 
8. 13.80 U2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F L' U' L F R' F' L' U2 B 
9. 19.19 L2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R U2 R B2 R2 D2 U' B' 
10. (13.53) U2 L2 B' R2 B2 F U2 B L2 F2 L U L' R U' B' D2 L U F 
11. 16.37 L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 R' U' B' D2 R' F' R' F2 
12. (21.07) U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 B' D F' L F' U' L' B U R2


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 27, 2013)

New 3x3 PB ao12 12.52

Part of a 12.92 PB ao50 (First sub-13)


EDIT: Also 5x5 PB 1:43.46


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 27, 2013)

*Stackmat 2x2:*

Average of 5: 2.27
1. (1.94) F2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 F R'
2. 2.74 U' F U2 R U R F' R2 U'
3. (4.39) U R2 F R2 F U2 R' F2 U2
4. 1.97 U F' U F2 U2 R U' F' R
5. 2.11 R2 U F' U F' R U' R' U' 

I think they were all 1-look except for the 4.

edit: the 1.97 was LBL with PLL skip 

edit: Pretty proud of my work on this one: 

(1.52) R2 U2 R F' U R U R2 U' 

x R' U R U2 R F2 R2

Did WV thing to get OLL skip, then ended up getting LL skip


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 27, 2013)

1:17.25, (1:15.01), (1:39.14), 1:24.84, 1:15.88 = 1:19.32 yau5 <3


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 28, 2013)

9.18 3x3 avg5 on cam


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 28, 2013)

More pyraminx:

number of times: 25/25
best time: 5.77 (lol scramble, lbl: sledgehammer to l3e)
worst time: 13.96

current mo3: 8.69 (σ = 3.01)
best mo3: 6.96 (σ = 2.01)

current avg5: 7.84 (σ = 1.79)
best avg5: 7.84 (σ = 1.79)

current avg12: 9.30 (σ = 2.05)
best avg12: 9.11 (σ = 2.05)

session avg: 10.31 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 10.21

So close to sub-10


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 28, 2013)

PB average of 12 12.98 and 5 12.47. Also average of 100 13.52


----------



## kcl (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally sub 15  

And a 9.55 on video. Only took 78 solves.. 

[youtubehd]Fxymon4jEKs[/youtubehd]


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 28, 2013)

1.61 Pyraminx single. Previous PB was 3.48. Wtf.

Scramble: U B U B R' B U' L' U'

Solution: L R U L' U' L. Outrageously lucky. 3.7267 TPS.

Also a sub-6 average of 5 (5.62, previous PB was 6.33. Again outrageous) and a 6.54 average of 12, previous PB was 7.87. Also an ridiculous mean of 3 (for me) with 4.57.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 28, 2013)

nice solve for me:
8.43 FULL STEP

SCRAMBLE: R2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D' U' B' F' R' F' L' U2 B2 D' U L END

INSPECTION: Y END
X-CORSS: U R2 F L UW' L UW' END
F2L 2 : Y R U' R' END
F2L 3 : U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R END
F2L 4: U2 L U' L' END
OLL: R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' END
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U END

48 MOVES
5.69 tps


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2013)

4x4 PB single: 1:18.11. My first lucky solve on a big cube. Adjacent edge PLL parity -> PLL skip.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 28, 2013)

4*4 PB : 
39.02
without paritty...
without skip.


----------



## Username (Aug 28, 2013)

7.08 Full step PB single

F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U' L U B' F2 D B' U2

x2
D' U R' y' D R' D
y' U R U' R'
U2 L' U L 
U2 y R U2 R2 U' R2
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U

46/7.08 = 6.49 ETPS

Easy solve, but I'll still count it...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 28, 2013)

PB Average of 5: 9.37: 9.87, (8.33), (13.48), 9.54, 8.70 . it was insanely lucky though, 2 plls skips and an OLL skip.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 28, 2013)

Username said:


> 7.08 Full step PB single
> 
> F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U' L U B' F2 D B' U2
> 
> ...



Did you say "YES!! WAAAAHHOOOOO!!"?


----------



## Username (Aug 28, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Did you say "YES!! WAAAAHHOOOOO!!"?



Something along those lines


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 28, 2013)

9.96 avg12, finally getting back to where I was before I left for camp...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 28, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> PB Average of 5: 9.37: 9.87, (8.33), (13.48), 9.54, 8.70 . it was insanely lucky though, 2 plls skips and an OLL skip.



Awesome improvement :O


----------



## Cubeologist (Aug 28, 2013)

So I know that compared to these low times, this is crazy slow to you guys, but I got a PB of 30.93 last night. I started as a 2 minute solver 2 months. So I'm pretty excited. Also a question, I use the www.cubetimer.com timer and it wont give me my recent scrambles. Could anyone suggest one that will let me export past solves?


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.qqtimer.net/


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 28, 2013)

OH PB
28.42 L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' R' D' F2 R F2 D B' L' U2

y2 z'
L U R U R
U2 L' U2 L2 U L'
y' R U R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
R U R' U R U2 R'
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2013)

23.78 OH avg100


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 28, 2013)

18.763 Ao5 at school today. YEAH!!!


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 29, 2013)

23 second centers on a 5x5 solve, the rest of the solve was pretty terrible, but the centers were beast.

Edit: 2.17 2x2 avg12: 2.04, (2.93), 1.96, 2.05, 1.98, 1.83, (1.78), 2.57, 2.66, 2.24, 2.47, 1.85

yay for one-looking!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 29, 2013)

Um wat?

(26.93)	F2 Rw' B' U' Fw2 U F2 Rw D' L Fw' L' U Rw F2 Uw' R2 B R' Uw Rw B2 Rw B' D' F2 U' B2 U2 B R U' F' Uw2 Fw U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Um wat?
> 
> (26.93)	F2 Rw' B' U' Fw2 U F2 Rw D' L Fw' L' U Rw F2 Uw' R2 B R' Uw Rw B2 Rw B' D' F2 U' B2 U2 B R U' F' Uw2 Fw U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L'



Wat? KC3 is a beast.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 29, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Um wat?
> 
> (26.93)	F2 Rw' B' U' Fw2 U F2 Rw D' L Fw' L' U Rw F2 Uw' R2 B R' Uw Rw B2 Rw B' D' F2 U' B2 U2 B R U' F' Uw2 Fw U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L'



Um double wat?


----------



## already1329 (Aug 29, 2013)

11.18 Ao12.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.18
1. 9.93 F D R2 B' R U' L' U2 F B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 
2. 10.13 L F' R2 F2 D2 B' R U B R2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L F2 B2 R' 
3. 11.84 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 R F' L2 D L' F2 U R' 
4. 9.66 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D F2 D2 U2 L B2 R' U L' U2 F U' B' U' 
5. 12.88 R2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B R' D B2 D2 B L F U R' U 
6. 11.41 U2 L B' R2 D2 R B' D' F B U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D 
7. (13.72) F2 U2 B2 L2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 R D' L' F2 D' B2 U2 F' L' D F2 
8. 11.84 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 B R D2 U' F' L2 D F2 U2 R B 
9. 11.94 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 L F2 R' F2 L2 F D' U2 B' R' U' B D' F' U 
10. 9.91 R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 L' D B D U' B R2 U' B' L 
11. (9.63) L' D' F B' D' F' D2 R' L F D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' 
12. 12.22 D2 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U2 B' U' B2 U2 R' D' L' D' R F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2013)

already1329 said:


> 11.18 Ao12.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 Going to Waterloo?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2013)

On TTW both me, Steve and Drew had sub-9 avg5s at the same time


----------



## already1329 (Aug 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Going to Waterloo?



No.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 29, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Um wat?
> 
> (26.93)	F2 Rw' B' U' Fw2 U F2 Rw D' L Fw' L' U Rw F2 Uw' R2 B R' Uw Rw B2 Rw B' D' F2 U' B2 U2 B R U' F' Uw2 Fw U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L'



Noice!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

3.31 LBL average of 100. Screw ortega.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3.31 LBL average of 100. Screw ortega.



How much 1-look?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 29, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Um wat?
> 
> (26.93)	F2 Rw' B' U' Fw2 U F2 Rw D' L Fw' L' U Rw F2 Uw' R2 B R' Uw Rw B2 Rw B' D' F2 U' B2 U2 B R U' F' Uw2 Fw U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L'



Um triple wat?


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 29, 2013)

First sub 13 in a few months
12.57 single for 3x3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How much 1-look?



I don't recall one looking any full solutions. I just picked a layer and solved. Sometimes I prediected the OLL if I felt like it.

3.49 AO100 ortega.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> KC3 is a beast.



KC3 sounds like it should be the name of a method

hmmmm


----------



## ChristianSena (Aug 29, 2013)

11.83 avg of 50 on 3x3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

2.25 AO100 EG-1.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 29, 2013)

9.61 a05 3x3 Yay!
8.84, 11.67, 7.68, 9.87, 10.12


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 29, 2013)

13.120 average of 100, 12.44 average of 12, which is better than my previous average of 5, and a 12.02 average of 5. I will go for sub 13 tommorow.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 29, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Um wat?
> 
> (26.93)	F2 Rw' B' U' Fw2 U F2 Rw D' L Fw' L' U Rw F2 Uw' R2 B R' Uw Rw B2 Rw B' D' F2 U' B2 U2 B R U' F' Uw2 Fw U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L'


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 29, 2013)

In the middle of a depressingly slow average of 50 (6.88) I got a 3.87 average of 5

Average of 5: 3.87
1. 2.97 R' L' U B L' B L' U' l' b' 
2. (2.34) U B L U' B' U B L' l' 
3. (8.67) R' U B' R U R' B' L l r u' 
4. 4.72 U L' R' U B U' L' U r b u 
5. 3.91 U B U' L U' R' L' U' l' r' u

Not my PB, but my best in at least a year 
Thinking of learning a new method(s) after Ausnats that's more alg based/less intuitive.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I don't recall one looking any full solutions. I just picked a layer and solved. Sometimes I prediected the OLL if I felt like it.
> 
> 3.49 AO100 ortega.



Dang.. I should try LBL again


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Dang.. I should try LBL again



Ortega is better, I can most of the time predict the PBL.


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2013)

Spoiler: PB (14.06)



Scramble: U' D L U' L' D2 L' B' F' L R2 U D B' U B R2 B D' U2 L U B' U2 D2

x2 // Inspection
L' D F R' F2 U' L2 // X-Cross (7/7)
L' U' L d L U L' // 2nd Pair (7/14)
U y R U R' // 3rd Pair (4/18)
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th Pair (8/26)
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL (7/33)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (13/46)
View at alg.garron


----------



## ottozing (Aug 29, 2013)

PB avg50 and tied PB avg12

stats: (hide)
number of times: 125/126
best time: 0.806
worst time: 6.837

current avg5: 3.344 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 1.592 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 2.575 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 1.716 (σ = 0.33)

current avg50: 2.316 (σ = 0.62)
best avg50: 2.009 (σ = 0.44)

current avg100: 2.249 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 2.121 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 2.179 (σ = 0.57)
session mean: 2.257

Scrambles for the avg12 for anyone who wants to try them



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.716
1. 1.251 R2 U' R' F U F' U F R2 
2. (3.610) F U2 R' F' R U2 R' 
3. (0.806) U' F' R' F' R U R U 
4. 2.114 R' U2 R' U' F' U' F2 U' F2 
5. 1.412 F U2 F' U R' U2 R2 F 
6. 2.170 U F' R F' R' F U' R' U2 
7. 1.710 F R2 U' R U2 R F2 R' U 
8. 1.544 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R 
9. 2.040 F U2 F U' F R' U' R' U2 
10. 1.774 F R' F R' U F' U R' U2 
11. 1.294 F R U' R2 F' R2 U' 
12. 1.847 R2 F' U' F' U2 R U' R U



Also a really cool single solve that I feel like showing

1.922 R2 U2 F U' R U2 R 

y' x
(R' U' R U')3
R2' U2' R2 B2

Basically just anti EG-1 that ended up being a trigger 3 times XD


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2013)

1. 4.90 F' B2 D B2 L2 F L2 U' B2 R U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 

x2 R' D F D2 F' 
R' F U F' U R 
U R' U' R2 U R' U' 
y R U' R' U R U' R'
y R U' R'
U' x R' U R D' R' U' R D x'
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2

50 moves/4.90 = 10.2 tps


----------



## Iggy (Aug 29, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 4.90 F' B2 D B2 L2 F L2 U' B2 R U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 F2
> 
> x2 R' D F D2 F'
> R' F U F' U R
> ...



Waaatt that TPS O_O


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 29, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 4.90 F' B2 D B2 L2 F L2 U' B2 R U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 F2
> 
> x2 R' D F D2 F'
> R' F U F' U R
> ...



The OH video pwease :/ 
And another 3x3 walk through video pwease.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 29, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 4.90 F' B2 D B2 L2 F L2 U' B2 R U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 F2
> 
> x2 R' D F D2 F'
> R' F U F' U R
> ...



y u no WV? But seriously, insane TPS. Not really even an easy solve.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 29, 2013)

Lolben just got 5.832 on qcube

and I just got a 24.931


----------



## ludosandco (Aug 29, 2013)

Just got a lucky 30 sec solve


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2013)

ludosandco said:


> Just got a lucky 30 sec solve



3x3 or what?


----------



## CHJ (Aug 29, 2013)

qcube with feet 1:04.327 lol
what is UWR?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 29, 2013)

Spoiler: 2x2x2 Average of 12: 4.74



1. 3.77 U' F R' U R F U' R' U' 
2. (3.18) U' R' U' R' F2 R U2 R2 U2 
3. 4.98 U' F' R F2 R2 U R2 U R' 
4. 4.32 U2 R U R F2 U' R' F' U' 
5. 4.77 F U F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F 
6. 4.80 U2 R' F' U' F' U' R2 U' R2 
7. 4.86 R U R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 F 
8. 6.23 R F2 U2 F' U2 F' R' F U2 
9. 5.90 F2 R F2 U' F U' F R' U 
10. (6.50) U R' F' R2 U R U2 R U' 
11. 3.62 U' R2 F2 R F' U R' F' U R' U' 
12. 4.17 R' U R' F' R F R' F2 R'



I think I'll start practicing 2x2x2


----------



## Username (Aug 29, 2013)

3.56, 4.32, 4.20, 3.27, 3.50, 3.71, 4.61, 3.26, 2.87, 5.95, 8.03, 6.19 = 4.26

On video

Failending, still gonna upload

Pyra


----------



## Lapinsavant (Aug 29, 2013)

31.94 4x4 single
1:06.58 5x5 single
the same day


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Ortega is better, I can most of the time predict the PBL.



Dang I should try that  I'm too lazy to learn more than the bit of CLL I know..

Anyway my accomplishment

Average: 13.86
Best: 13.28
Worst: 15.47
Mean: 13.95
Standard Deviation: 0.67

1: 13.33F2 D2 B' R2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F D' F U2 B U' B2 F2 L' F R'
2: 13.53D2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 D2 F D U B' F' U
3: (13.28)D' B2 L2 F B2 L' D' R B R U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2
4: 13.38B2 D2 L' U2 L U2 L' D2 R F2 L2 D U2 F' R' D' F2 R2 B2
5: 14.77L D2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 D' F R' D2 U2 B2 U L R2 F2 R
6: 13.99B' D2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 L' D' B L2 R' F' D' R' U R B F
7: 13.38R2 D2 B' F' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L B2 U L2 U2 R' B2 F' U' L D
8: 13.53B R U' F' L B2 L' B' L F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2
9: (15.47)F2 R' D2 B2 L2 R' U2 R2 B' U' B' L2 R' D L F U' L' R2
10: 13.92F2 D F2 B U' F2 L' D' F' R U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D
11: 13.98R' U F' L F R' F R U F2 B' R' F2 R D2 F2 R F2
12: 14.77D L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 R2 U' F' D2 U B D' R D'


The average itself isn't amazing, but look at dat consistency

Edit: watwatwatwat the ao12 had only 3 solves that weren't 13s. .67 standard deviation..


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2013)

New 3x3 PB with a PLL skip 23.43 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 D' B' R U' L2 U2 L D2 U' R' F U2
Cube: Panshi
Timer: Speedstacks conected to Prisma


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 29, 2013)

More 5x5 Progress!
1:27.20, 1:30.09, 1:21.59, 1:33.06, 1:25.07, 1:24.26, 1:32.10, 1:24.71, 1:18.12, (1:33.38), (1:18.09), 1:22.37
1:25.86 avg12 and 1:21.73 avg5


----------



## Dapianokid (Aug 29, 2013)

16.95 solve for 3x3x3! Unbelievably lucky. I don't count it.
Current record non-lucky solve (Petrus): 28.56 Fridrich: 34.90 Roux: 39.51 ZZ: 41.22 And all other methods are pretty slow.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

I just did like 150 solves without even knowing it. I was trying to get good times on camera, and I zoned out without realizing it, and all of a sudden my camera beeps because the card is full. I'm like 'How?!' and I look down and I've done 150 solves  It was the strangest thing I've ever happen to me cube related.. Edit: The average was Sub 15 hahahaha


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 29, 2013)

5x5: Remember to warmup, kids.

1. 3:02.52
2. 2:56.96
3. 2:50.27
4. 2:41.81
5. 2:36.50
6. 2:26.50


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 29, 2013)

34.29, (33.48), (49.43), 34.87, 36.59, 38.12, 37.69, 37.01, 38.16, 36.51, 34.60, 36.79= 36.46 avg12

EDIT: WHAT THE HELL I JUST GOT A 27 AND THE TIMER DIDN'T START AHHHHH


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2013)

ottozing said:


> best avg50: 2.009 (σ = 0.44)



Ausnats 2x2 will be ridiculous. 3 people with potential to break world record :O

Nice average :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 30, 2013)

Average of 5: 7.61
1. 7.32 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B F U2 R' B2 F R2 U R D2 L B2 D 
2. 7.73 D2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L D' B U2 B2 L B2 F2 
3. (7.22) U2 D2 R U R' F L' U R B' D' R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 
4. (8.97) D2 R2 U R2 B' L' F2 B' U F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 
5. 7.79 B R2 B' D2 B' R2 B D2 U2 B R2 D' F' R' B' D R2 U R U2 
 PB


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 30, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Average of 5: 7.61
> 1. 7.32 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B F U2 R' B2 F R2 U R D2 L B2 D
> 2. 7.73 D2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L D' B U2 B2 L B2 F2
> 3. (7.22) U2 D2 R U R' F L' U R B' D' R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2
> ...



Nice. That consistency. But I wanted to see a sub-2 pyraminx ao12


----------



## already1329 (Aug 30, 2013)

10.92 Ao12.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.92
1. 10.02 D2 B' R2 B' L D' B L' U2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 
2. 10.34 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U' B' F' R' D B' D R2 U2 R2 
3. 12.03 F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R B' L B L' B2 U F U L' 
4. 12.21 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 B L2 U L2 B R D L2 B2 R B2 
5. (9.68) R2 L2 F U' B U' B' R' F2 U2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B R2 B' 
6. 11.30 L2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 U' B L' U2 B2 D L B L' 
7. 10.21 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 F D2 L U F2 L' F R' U2 R' 
8. 12.47 D2 R' F2 L' F2 R' D2 R' D2 R D2 B' D L' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' F' L2 
9. (15.11) B2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 L' B' F U' F' L F2 D F2 U2 
10. 10.46 R' F' U' L D' R' D B2 U' R' F2 R2 F' D2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 B 
11. 9.96 R F2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R D2 R D2 B' D' L B L2 R' U L2 F U' 
12. 10.15 B2 F2 R2 F2 D U' F2 U B2 R2 U B' D F U R' B' F2 L2 F


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 34.29, (33.48), (49.43), 34.87, 36.59, 38.12, 37.69, 37.01, 38.16, 36.51, 34.60, 36.79= 36.46 avg12
> 
> EDIT: WHAT THE HELL I JUST GOT A 27 AND THE TIMER DIDN'T START AHHHHH



Then how did you know it was 27?


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 30, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Then how did you know it was 27?



Because it felt ridiculously fast. Cross+centers was below 14, and LL was like 2.5. I also had really smooth and fast F2L and skipped like 3 edges in L8E and I skipped the final cross edge. GAH


----------



## Riley (Aug 30, 2013)

5:33 7x7 solve. Old PB was 6:13.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 30, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSS 19.92 OH avg5 = (21.51), 20.44, (18.59), 19.24, 20.08

Also 23.34 avg100. That's over 6.5 seconds faster than my first OH avg100 three weeks ago o___O


----------



## ottozing (Aug 30, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Ausnats 2x2 will be ridiculous. 3 people with potential to break world record :O
> 
> Nice average :tu



Thanks  Hopefully someone does


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Thanks  Hopefully someone does



I feel like if one of you do, it's likely another would. The top 20 2x2 solvers could probably get the average world record due to the nature of the event.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 30, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I feel like if one of you do, it's likely another would. The top 20 2x2 solvers could probably get the average world record due to the nature of the event.



I'm not so sure. Faz doesn't know EG-1 so any scramble that's good for that he can't do as well as me/Cameron. Also, I think me and Cameron have kinda different solving styles when it comes to what faces we chose and our EG-1 algs. It depends on which scrambles are most favourable for which people.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I'm not so sure. Faz doesn't know EG-1 so any scramble that's good for that he can't do as well as me/Cameron. Also, I think me and Cameron have kinda different solving styles when it comes to what faces we chose and our EG-1 algs. It depends on which scrambles are most favourable for which people.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...plishment-Thread/page1671&p=572817#post572817

Too bad I know less than a quarter of the CLLs/EG1s I knew lol. I knew full CLL and 2 EG1 sets iirc.

I never really liked 2x2 that much which sucks considering it was a puzzle I was decent at 

Edit: I find this post amusing: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=573296&viewfull=1#post573296


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...plishment-Thread/page1671&p=572817#post572817
> 
> Too bad I know less than a quarter of the CLLs/EG1s I knew lol. I knew full CLL and 2 EG1 sets iirc.
> 
> ...



lol. That is hilarious


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2013)

Average of 12: 5.15
1. 5.04 B R U B' U' B R B' l r' u' 
2. 2.61 U' B' U' B U' L' R' U' l' b u 
3. 5.85 B' L' U' R L' B R L' l' r' b 
4. 6.28 L U R' U B' U R' L l' r u 
5. 6.07 R B L U' B' R' L B' r b u 
6. (2.37) U R B R B' R U L' l b' u 
7. 6.59 U L U L' B' R U' B L l' r' b' u 
8. 5.46 L R' B' L' U' B' R' L l r b' u 
9. (9.34) U' L' R B' U' L' B' L' u 
10. 4.29 U' R U R U' L' B L u 
11. 4.94 U B' L U' L R' B' R U' b' u 
12. 4.34 L' R L' U L' R' U' R' 

last solve: R' L R' L' Dw R U' R' L' U' L U and I got 4.34... I'm so bad


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 30, 2013)

3:39.71 Single
3:50.89 Mo3
3:55.30 Avg5
3:59.43 Avg12
7x7 yesterday


----------



## Count Dracula (Aug 30, 2013)

Just got a 5.04 3x3 full solve aaand I lost the scramble... :fp


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2013)

My first sub-20 with a non-white cross. Decided to do green cross because, despite not being colour neutral, because three pieces were already solved. It accidentally became an X-cross:
F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U B2 F R U F2 D' R2 D' F L' D' U2
x' y2 // Inspection
U R' F R // X-cross
U2 R U R' d' R' U' R // F2L-2
U R U2 R' U2 F U' F' // F2L-3
R U' R' U R' F R F' // VHLS
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U // EPLL


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 30, 2013)

first ever counting sub 10 in an ao5 
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-30
avg of 5: 11.25

Time List:
1. (9.29) F' L D F B U' B2 U2 D R' D2 L B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L 
2. (13.51) F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 U B L D' L R2 D R2 F2 U R' 
3. 12.15 D B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F D' R' U R2 F2 D' B F 
4. 11.79 R F' U' R' D' L' B' L2 U R B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 
5. 9.82 R' B2 R U2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 L D2 B  D' R B' U' F U' L2 D2 R'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 30, 2013)

PB single 12.86 U' L B2 U L2 B2 U' R B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D'

If someone could land an OLL skip on that (white cross), that would be awesome. I'm bad at reconstructing my solves.

Also PB ao12 - 17.55


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 30, 2013)

3x3 single - 8.64

Scramble B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D B2 D F2 L F L F2 U2 B2 D' R D B'

Green cross (usually only do blue) and PLL skip


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 30, 2013)

1:54.40 5x5 single PB

It's good to break a PB... it doesn't happen much anymore. :/


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 30, 2013)

PB everything but Ao12. 8.97 Ao50!!!
number of times: 121/121
best time: 6.53
worst time: 11.67

current avg5: 8.86 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 7.61 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 8.98 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.85)

current avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.77)
best avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.77)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 9.25


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 30, 2013)

1:31.00 avg12 5x5 PB


----------



## ChristianSena (Aug 30, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.76 PB 3x3 
1. 10.10 U' B' U2 R' B U2 B R' U' R2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 
2. 11.40 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R B' R' F2 R2 U' F L U R 
3. 11.69 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B' D2 U' L U2 B2 U2 L' U' 
4. (13.86) B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R' B U2 R2 B' D' U' L D F' 
5. 10.11 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R U L B2 U F L2 R2 D' R 
6. 10.70 R B2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 R' U2 B2 R' F' U L D' B' U F' R' B U 
7. (9.33) B2 R' U F' D L F R' U' F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L' F2 
8. 10.33 L F2 L' R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 D' L' B U B' R' D' B U' R' 
9. 10.00 F2 B2 U R2 L F' L U B R B2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 R 
10. 10.36 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R2 F' U' L D' F L B2 D2 B R' 
11. 10.66 F2 R U2 L U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 L' D L' U' B R2 U' F U' L2 B2 
12. 12.24 L' U' L F2 L U F B R' F' U F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U


----------



## Bobo (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmm, ok.

12.16 ao100
12.09 ao100
11.96 ao100 - PB 

and no ao5 sub 10


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 30, 2013)

I just realised I got a 26.97 PLL time attack at Guildford.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 30, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> 3:39.71 Single
> 3:50.89 Mo3
> 3:55.30 Avg5
> 3:59.43 Avg12
> 7x7 yesterday


3:21.06 Single
3:44.32 Mo3
3:45.83 Avg5
3:53.99 Avg12
7x7 today


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 30, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> 3:21.06 Single
> 3:44.32 Mo3
> 3:45.83 Avg5
> 3:53.99 Avg12
> 7x7 today



I shall return here tomorrow.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 30, 2013)

8.51 3x3 avg5 with 6.46 nl single (8.15, 8.79, (10.64), 8.59, (6.46))

I was kinda pretending it was in comp (BOW)

First round average was 12.xx with counting 20 :fp
Second round average was 9.8x with counting 13


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 30, 2013)

13.84 Avg5

15.40 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L' U' B2 U' F R' D' F R L
14.06 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B' L U2 F' D' F2 L U' F R2 U
13.39 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' R' U2 L2 F2 D' U' R' U2 F' U'
14.07 D L2 U R2 D U B2 F2 L2 U L2 F L B2 D2 L D L2 F R2 U2
12.57 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' R B D2 B' U2 L2 B' D' L B


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Aug 30, 2013)

9.03 single


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 8.51 3x3 avg5 with 6.46 nl single (8.15, 8.79, (10.64), 8.59, (6.46))
> 
> I was kinda pretending it was in comp (BOW)
> 
> ...



I'm not the only one who does that?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 31, 2013)

Feet is silly. But 3:18.71. Freefop. Intentional vhls. Sune. Cancelling into v perm. About 1 minute ll lol. Beats PB by 2 minutes lol. Got a good turn style figured out. Do R's and Us


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm not the only one who does that?



I do it too.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 31, 2013)

Sometimes I do it, but it's to help me stop cubing for the day and do something else instead. For example, I think to myself: ("Ok 3 more fake official rounds of 3x3x3 then I stop")


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I do it too.



That was pretty much the only way I practiced 3x3 before worlds.

(Listened to 3x3 finals videos as well)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

8.85	U2 B L' B' L U2 B2 D B D F R B U' B U' F L2 U2 D B' R' B R' L2

OH


----------



## kcl (Aug 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm not the only one who does that?



Lol I do that too. I take a Kleenex box or a bowl and put it over the cube lol and I have CCT read me 8 seconds and yeah lol


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 31, 2013)

I really should do that. I have a habit of messing things up in competition.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 31, 2013)

22.95 OH avg100


----------



## Julian (Aug 31, 2013)

Sometimes I pretend I'm in a WC final for things like 4x4 to help me focus the whole time


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 31, 2013)

wtf OH 

Average of 5: 18.86 O_O
1. 19.91 D2 L' B2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F R B' L2 D B' F U' R2 
2. (16.75) F2 D' U2 L2 D2 U B2 D' R2 B2 L R' D L D' U' B F' U R 
3. 18.99 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B' F' D' U' B' D' L' F L2 B' D2 R 
4. (24.00) F U R2 B' D2 R L2 F L' B U F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D' 
5. 17.67 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 D' R B2 U' B' L F U' L' D' L


----------



## ottozing (Aug 31, 2013)

10.16 avg100 on a kinda shitty guhong v1

Bad cube = OK times 

49 sub 10s in that average too which I think is pretty cool.


----------



## Julian (Aug 31, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 2. (16.75) F2 D' U2 L2 D2 U B2 D' R2 B2 L R' D L D' U' B F' U R


x2 L R' D F B U R2
U R U' R2 U' R
y' R2 U R2 U' R2
U' R U' R' U' R U' R2 r U R U' r'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 31, 2013)

Julian said:


> Sometimes I pretend I'm in a WC final for things like 4x4 to help me focus the whole time



Few im am not the only one


----------



## porkynator (Aug 31, 2013)

Just a cool Heise speedsolve:

13.99 B' U2 F' L2 B R2 B U2 L2 F R' B2 F' L2 D R2 B R U R U2 

y' x' R U R' //1st square (3/3)
L2 D' //2nd square (2/5)
x' U' R' U2 F2 //3rd square (4/9)
U' R U2 y R' F R F' U2 F2 //4th square (9/18)
U F R' F' R //EO (5/23)
L' U R U' L U2 R' //All but 3 corners (7/30)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' //L3C (8/39)

39 HTM / 13.99 s = 2.788 TPS
39 HTM + 13.99 s = 52.99 cc points


----------



## ottozing (Aug 31, 2013)

7th ever sub 7 :3

6.972 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 B U R B2 L' F2 U' B D' R F' 

y
D U' F R U R D (Xcross)
L' U' L (F2L-1)
U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' (F2L-2)
y U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R (F2L-3)
U' r U R' U R U2' R' (OLL)
U (PLL skip)


----------



## porkynator (Aug 31, 2013)

PB single!

7.80 B R F R' F R' U2 B' R2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R D2 R' B2 R 

x2 R2 B2 F L' U2 F2 L' //EOL + Left Block (7/7)
U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' //Right 2x2x1 (8/15)
U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' //Right Block (10/25)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' //LL (17/42)


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 31, 2013)

Second sub 10 - 9.97
Pll skip


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2013)

19.52, 15.04+, (14.19), 18.32, 15.58
PB Ao5 - 16.31.
The 15.04 was annoying, as it was NL and was a whole second faster than my old PB (14.06).
Then the U face turned 50 degrees as I stopped the timer.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2013)

8.901 danish challenge filmed by billeh :3


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 31, 2013)

Megaminx Ao5 : 1:01.79

Times: 1:03.32, 1:02.57, (1:08.80), (59.12), 59.48

Yay for random improvement


----------



## ottozing (Aug 31, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Megaminx Ao5 : 1:01.79
> 
> Times: 1:03.32, 1:02.57, (1:08.80), (59.12), 59.48
> 
> Yay for random improvement



Update your sig


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 31, 2013)

4*4 PB AO5:

mean: 46.35
best time: 42.59
worst time: 50.02
average of 5: 46.39


49.18
45.48
42.59
50.02
44.50


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 31, 2013)

1. 1:30.27 (0,5) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (4,0)
2. 1:37.58 (1,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,-2) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-2,0) /
3. 1:21.15 (-5,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (0,3)
4. 1:03.44 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0)
5. 56.72 (6,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-1)
6. 52.59 (-5,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-4,4) / (-2,0)

Every solve from 3-6 was my best solve in years.  Also:

1:21.15, 1:03.44, 56.72, (52.59), (2:50.83) = 1:07.10 square-1 average of 5, possibly PB.

Is there something wrong with the PPT square-1 scrambler? I haven't got a single parity with it.

Edit: Yay for easily breaking PBs because you barely practice an event...

34.72, 38.88, 36.06, 38.02, 29.00, 25.90, (DNF), 24.65, 31.43, 24.18, 1:09.03, (21.05) = 35.19 clock average of 12 PB

24.65, 31.43, 24.18, (1:09.03), (21.05) = 26.75 clock average of 5 PB

21.05 is single PB


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 31, 2013)

Getting more comfortable with ZZ:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.01
worst time: 30.82

current avg5: 27.68 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 24.51 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 26.08 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 26.08 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 26.08 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 26.22


----------



## Frubix (Aug 31, 2013)

Done at TwistTheWeb

New PB ao12
And new PB single twice! My previous PB was 1.85, i broke it with a 1.83 and later with a 1.74



Spoiler



avg 60/60 = 5.20
3.93	B L' U L' U L U' B' R B' r' b
5.67	L' U' R B' R' L R U B' L u' r' l' b'
1.83	B R' L B U B U' L' B' L' r
DNF	R B R B R' B U L R L u' r l'
3.86	R' B R B' R U' L' R B L' u' l b'
4.47	U' B U L' U B L U R' L u l' b
3.40	L U' L B L U' R L R B u' l' b
5.46	B R U B' U R' L' B U B u' r' l'
4.61	R B' U L B R B' U' R' B' r' l' b'
5.31	B R' B R' B L' B' U' B' U u' r b
5.76	R L R B R' B' R' U' L' B' u' l' b
3.81	B' L' R' L' B' U R L' B' U' l b
6.02	R' B U' B' U' R B' R' B' R u r' l'
5.46	B' R' U R' L' U' L B R B u' r'
2.30	B R' B U L' B R L' B U' u' l' b
3.26	B' U R' B' L' R U' B' L' U u r' l'
4.33	R U R B' R' L U B U' L r' l'
3.78	R U B' R L' R L B U B' u' r'
6.19	U' R' B L' R' B' L R' B' L' r
4.52	R' U' B' U' L B R B' R U' u' r' l b
5.34	U' B' R U' R' U L R B' L u' l' b'
2.44	R B' R' L' U R B' R' L' B u' r' l' b
6.27	U' L' R' U L' R L' R L B' u' l
6.17	L' R' U R B R B' U R L' u r' l' b
2.67	U B R U' L R' B R L' U r l'
6.22	L B' R U' R' L' R B' U R' l b
5.66	R L B' U' L' U' B' L' B L' r l'
4.70	B' U R B L R L' B' R U r l b'
6.90	L R' B' L B' U B R B' U u' l' b
8.61	B' L' R' U L' R' U L' U' L r l'
4.80	R' U' B' R' L B U L' U' L r l
3.69	B' R L R U R L B' R U u' r b
DNF	R' L B' U L' R' B R L U u r' l b'
4.20	U L' R B' R B' U' R L' U u r l' b'
14.59	R U' B R L R L U' B U' u' r b
3.14	U' L R U R B U L B U u r' b'
4.28	B R L' U R L' U B' R' U u' r b
2.58	B' U' L' U' R' L' B R B' U u' b'
5.50	U R B' U' L B L B' U' L u l b
3.59	R' U B' R' U L B' U' B' L l
3.38	U' B' L U' B' R' U' L' B R' u r' b'
1.74	U' R' B' R B L B' L' B U r' b'
7.68	L R' B' L' U B' R' U' R B r' l'
5.27	L' R U L' B' L' B R' U' B' r' l b'
6.95	B L' U' R B R U' R L U u' b
4.14	B' R U' L' R U B' U' B' R r l' b'
3.87	U L' R U' B' R' B' L B' L' u' r l' b
4.34	R L B U B U' L B' R' L u' l' b
4.03	B L R L U R U' R L' B' l
2.62	L R' U L U L B' L' R' L u b'
6.11	R L R L U L U' L' B U' r l' b
7.71	L' R U B R U' L' R' B L r l' b'
3.11	U' R B L U B' R' B U' B' r'
4.15	L B L U B R' B U' L' U u'
6.13	L' U' R U' L R L U R' U' u' r' l'
5.28	U' R' L' B' U B R B' U R u' r l'
4.43	B' U' L R' U L' B L' R U' r' l
9.81	L' U L R U L B R L R u' l b
3.35	R' B U B' L' B R' U R U u r b
3.49	R B' R' B L' B' R' B' L' R'


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 31, 2013)

Frubix said:


> Done at TwistTheWeb
> 
> New PB ao12
> And new PB single twice! My previous PB was 1.85, i broke it with a 1.83 and later with a 1.74
> ...


congrats, but you should not count PBs on pyraminx or 2x2 from ttw. they do not have random state scrambles, they are really easy.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 31, 2013)

2.59 ao12 stackmat


----------



## Julian (Aug 31, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 8.901 danish challenge filmed by billeh :3


haha, nice


----------



## Frubix (Aug 31, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> congrats, but you should not count PBs on pyraminx or 2x2 from ttw. they do not have random state scrambles, they are really easy.



It seems random to me, but actually it's still not a solved state, and if we would do that in official comps, the 2x2 and Pyra singles would have to be eliminated

(BTW: the other day when we were at ttw, I noticed that some times I forgot to scramble the tips)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

Square-1 PBs:
17.07 single
26.10 avg5
31.04 avg12

21.41, (41.01), 35.52, ([17.07), 23.41, 36.82, 29.89, 25.01], 31.07, 37.40, 30.71, 39.14 = 31.04


----------



## KCuber (Aug 31, 2013)

4x4

number of times: 50/50
best time: 31.34
worst time: 41.89

current avg5: 36.15 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 33.56 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 35.71 (σ = 1.87)
best avg12: 35.01 (σ = 1.89)

current avg50: 35.85 (σ = 1.90)
best avg50: 35.85 (σ = 1.90)

Only two sup-40s


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 31, 2013)

Mo25:
LL: 5.08 (one sub-4 Wat)
OLL: 2.24 several sub-2s
PLL: 2.82 2-3 sub-2s


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 31, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 4x4
> 
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 31.34
> ...



-_- you so fast.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

1:09.69 5x5 PB single

had 53 or so redux


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

12.12, (12.79), 12.45, (11.48), 12.62 =* 12.40*

OH

edit:

12.12, 12.79, 12.45, (11.48), 12.62, 12.21, 14.00, 13.25, (15.03), 13.23, 12.86, 12.81 = *12.83*


----------



## Akiro (Aug 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.12, (12.79), 12.45, (11.48), 12.62 =* 12.40*
> 
> OH
> 
> ...



Dat consistency! 
Hope u beat your NAR at BOW!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Dat consistency!
> Hope u beat your NAR at BOW!



The would be cool  Are you coming?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

PB OH avg5  First OH PB in a while

11.77, 12.59, (14.75), (10.87), 10.90 = *11.75* same as former NR single


----------



## Akiro (Aug 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> The would be cool  Are you coming?



No I won't be able to make it


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 1, 2013)

Timer start/stop may have been bad, but still pretty good 



Akiro said:


> No I won't be able to make it


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 1, 2013)

On cam:

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-31
avg of 5: 2.12

Time List:
1. (3.42) U R' L' U' B R' U L U l' r' b u 
2. 1.98 U' R' L U L' R L U' l r b' u' 
3. 2.16 U' L R' U R U L B' l b u' 
4. (1.90) U' R U' L' R' B' L U' r 
5. 2.23 U' B L B' R L R' L u'


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 1, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 4x4
> 
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 31.34
> ...



wut, this is scary.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 1, 2013)

My 3rd ever 3x3 feet solve was a 6:xx.xx stupid timer for resetting before I read the whole time.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> On cam:
> 
> Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-31
> avg of 5: 2.12
> ...



Upload!


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 1, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Upload!



Trying, my editor is being stupid.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 1, 2013)

number of times: 106/106
best time: 7.41
worst time: 14.80

current avg5: 8.68 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 8.16 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 8.82 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 8.54 (σ = 0.41)

current avg50: 9.01 (σ = 0.62)
best avg50: 8.89 (σ = 0.70) PB

current avg100: 8.99 (σ = 0.72)
best avg100: 8.99 (σ = 0.72) PB

session avg: 9.01 (σ = 0.69)
session mean: 9.16


----------



## Iggy (Sep 1, 2013)

Smashed all my 4x4 PBs in this one huge session (started it yesterday)

number of times: 269/270
best time: 42.81
worst time: 1:20.23

current avg5: 54.18 (σ = 2.75)
best avg5: 51.09 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 1:00.61 (σ = 6.45)
best avg12: 53.75 (σ = 3.10)

current avg50: 59.13 (σ = 5.24)
best avg50: 58.75 (σ = 3.94)

current avg100: 59.16 (σ = 4.73)
best avg100: 59.16 (σ = 4.73)

session avg: 1:00.22 (σ = 4.74)
session mean: 1:00.30

Yay sub 1 avg100. My previous PB avg5 was 54.19 lol.


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> On cam:
> 
> Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-8-31
> avg of 5: 2.12
> ...



And here I am feeling happy about a 10.30 ao5.. Great average for you though!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 1, 2013)

5x5

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 1:16.342
worst time: 1:33.654

current avg5: 1:27.584 (σ = 1.96)
best avg5: 1:23.493 (σ = 4.13)

current avg12: 1:24.402 (σ = 4.18)
best avg12: 1:24.402 (σ = 4.18)

session avg: 1:25.200 (σ = 4.72)
session mean: 1:25.169


----------



## ottozing (Sep 1, 2013)

soz for double posting

6.980 L B2 L F' B2 U B U2 F2 L U F2 U' F2 B2 R' U F2 D' L2 B2 L D2 B' D 

NL? Just a forced OLL skip

y2 z
R' U F R' D' (Xcross)
R' U R U L' U' L (F2L-1)
y U R U R' (F2L-2)
y U R U' R' U2 R U2' R' (F2L-3 + OLL)
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L (PLL)

8th sub 7


----------



## ottozing (Sep 1, 2013)

triple post :/ 

Average of 12: 1.658
1. 1.761 R2 F' R' F' R2 U F' R F' 
2. 1.664 U F2 R' U' R' U 
3. (1.010) F' U' R U2 R2 U' F U2 R' 
4. 1.186 R F' U' R F' R2 F' U2 
5. 1.938 R' F U2 R' F' U R' F U2 
6. (2.637) F U R' F2 U' R U' R2 U 
7. 2.288 F2 U' R2 F' R' F' U F' R' 
8. 1.143 R2 U2 R' U' F R U2 R U' 
9. 1.789 R' U F U' R2 F U' F R2 
10. 1.445 R F' U2 R U' R2 U R2 
11. 2.028 U R2 U R2 U F' U2 R' U' 
12. 1.339 R2 U R F' U' F' U2

For anyone who doesn't know, I use keyboard. This isn't UWR.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 1, 2013)

ottozing said:


> triple post :/
> 
> Average of 12: 1.658
> 1. 1.761 R2 F' R' F' R2 U F' R F'
> ...



Stop it. :'( Even with stackmat this would probably be faster than my PB.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 1, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Stop it. :'( Even with stackmat this would probably be faster than my PB.



I've done tests in the past. Generally my stackmat average is like exactly .2 slower than with keyboard. I probably would have gotten 1.8ish with stackmat honestly.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 1, 2013)

In any case...



Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2
> 
> 1.32 MO3
> 1.36 AO5
> ...



I guess these are the keyboard UWRs

edit: well, some of them


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 1, 2013)

Sub-NAR full step with F-perm


----------



## Username (Sep 1, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.52
worst time: 15.91

current avg5: 12.58 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 10.67 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 12.23 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 11.13 (σ = 0.52)

current avg100: 11.86 (σ = 0.92)
best avg100: 11.86 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 11.86 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 11.91

ao100 PB


----------



## Iggy (Sep 1, 2013)

58.90 4x4 avg100


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 1, 2013)

4x4 is fun
1:03.52 LL was F (R U R' U')2 F' U-perm No parity. On ll at 57 iirc
1:16.29 ao5
1:18.24 ao12


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 4x4 is fun
> On ll at 57 iirc



don't look at timer. ;D

number of times: 105/105
best time: 10.71
worst time: 18.71

current avg5: 15.91 (σ = 2.09)
best avg5: 11.79 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 14.14 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 12.63 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 13.63 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 13.56 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 13.64 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 13.70

13.79, 13.33, 15.47, 14.55, 13.24, 13.05, 13.27, 13.57, 15.08, 13.14, 11.57, 13.70, 12.68, 12.09, 12.45, 13.19, 13.11, 11.85, 13.93, 14.44, 11.55, (16.23), 14.31, 14.13, 12.81, (10.71), 11.23, 14.97, 14.86, 12.02, 11.87, 13.92, 15.60, 14.87, 13.66, 15.00, 14.17, 15.37, 13.52, (16.24), 14.03, 12.84, 11.47, 15.60, 14.60, 14.29, 15.46+, 15.47, 14.15, 13.55, 15.40, 13.83, 12.73, 12.02, 14.17, (10.90), 12.63, (17.42), 11.53, 14.32, 12.82, 12.90, 12.28, 14.23, 13.25, 12.36, (16.74), (11.11), (11.10), 12.74, 11.51, 13.49, 14.23, (10.73), 12.83, 14.49, 14.02, 13.15, 13.39, 13.98, 12.12, (16.77), 15.45, 11.71, 12.67, 13.35, 13.60, 15.37, 13.61, 12.76, 15.02, 16.20, 15.27, 12.04, 13.64, 13.27, 12.26, 15.05, 13.70, 12.87, 12.86, 17.09, 17.14, 13.49, 18.71

AVG 100 and AVG 5 PB.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 1, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 5x5
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 13/13
> ...



Oh noes! Time to practice!

Edit: Gah! 1:24.69 avg12


----------



## Username (Sep 1, 2013)

Best. Session. Ever. (Pyra)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.43
worst time: 6.29

current avg5: 4.47 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 3.14 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 4.33 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 3.53 (σ = 0.65) *PB easily*

current avg100: 4.33 (σ = 0.58)
best avg100: 4.33 (σ = 0.58) *PB by almost 0.2*

session avg: 4.33 (σ = 0.58)
session mean: 4.32

Comp in a week, NR coming easily 



Spoiler: The ao12



Average of 12: 3.53
1. 2.91 L' U' L U' L R B' R l' b 
2. (2.67) R B' L R B L' U B' r b' u 
3. 2.78 R U B R U' R B' U' l r b 
4. 3.74 B' U L' U B' U B L' l' r' b' u 
5. 4.37 U B R U' B' U' L' U l r b u' 
6. (4.61) U B L' U' L R B' L U' r b 
7. 4.22 U R U L R' U B L U' r' b' u 
8. 2.82 U R' U L' B U' R' L U' l r u' 
9. 2.94 U L B' R' L B' R' L l b 
10. 4.42 R L' U' B L' B' U' B' r' b u' 
11. 3.68 R U L' R' U' R B' R l r' b' u 
12. 3.45 L' B' U' L' U' B R' L l' r' u



I hope qqtimer didn't mess with the scrambles  Pretty easy overall


----------



## uvafan (Sep 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Best. Session. Ever. (Pyra)
> NR coming easily



There's a fine line between a "good" amount of confidence and overconfidence. Don't get too cocky. 

That being said, good luck!


----------



## Username (Sep 1, 2013)

uvafan said:


> There's a fine line between a "good" amount of confidence and overconfidence. Don't get too cocky.
> 
> That being said, good luck!



Current NR is 5.70... Should be easy enough


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 1, 2013)

uvafan said:


> There's a fine line between a "good" amount of confidence and overconfidence. Don't get too cocky.



*cough* yoshi *cough*


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *cough* yoshi *cough*



I was just about to say...


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Current NR is 5.70... Should be easy enough



Just cross your fingers for some easy scrambles. Good luck!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 1, 2013)

My iPod hates me. 85 solves into my ao100, the Internet closed and deleted over half of my times. Wtf. Right when my session avg reached sub-17
Here is what I remember:
12.57 single (yay! New PB after 3 months)
15.26 ao5
16.26 ao12
16.95 ao50


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 1, 2013)

Yay!
1:21.88 avg5 
1:23.16 avg12


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 1, 2013)

PB 5x5 avg of 5 and single  1:14.80, (1:28.73), 1:26.79, 1:22.34, (1:02.09)= 1:21.34


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> PB 5x5 avg of 5 and single  1:14.80, (1:28.73), 1:26.79, 1:22.34, (1:02.09)= 1:21.34



Waaaaaaat 1:02 single


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> PB 5x5 avg of 5 and single  1:14.80, (1:28.73), 1:26.79, 1:22.34, (1:02.09)= 1:21.34



That single, what the hell? That's better than my PB single and I average 1:15 overall


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 1, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> That single, what the hell? That's better than my PB single and I average 1:15 overall



I seriously have no clue where it came from, it was just ridiculously lucky.


----------



## Username (Sep 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> PB 5x5 avg of 5 and single  1:14.80, (1:28.73), 1:26.79, 1:22.34, (1:02.09)= 1:21.34



wut single


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 1, 2013)

YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA

7.23 Square-1 Single

(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -1)

New PB Single. I am now happy.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> PB 5x5 avg of 5 and single  1:14.80, (1:28.73), 1:26.79, 1:22.34, (1:02.09)= 1:21.34



You got a 1:02 single despite getting a 1:50 avg in comp? HOW?


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> You got a 1:02 single despite getting a 1:50 avg in comp? HOW?



I got nervous!!!! But I am going to a comp next month so I shall see to it I don't f*** up this time XDDD


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I got nervous!!!! But I am going to a comp next month so I shall see to it I don't f*** up this time XDDD



Cubetcha?


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 1, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Cubetcha?



Nope, Harvard


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Nope, Harvard



Oh cool.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

Practicing as if it were a competition and (of course) broke a PB.
35.90 avg12 (without any sub-35 avg5s -_-)

Edit: wtf subNAR 35.28 avg12

This is what happens when you lube your cubes ^.^
Also, I'm catching up to you Kevin. Slowly, yes, but I am.

Edit2: Just realized, 3 sup-40s in 54 solves


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

0.65 m3


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 0.65 m3



2x2?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

1:11.61 5x5 single, with a 54 Reduction :fp

Edit: wtf?!? Followed by a 1:11.66, with a 57 reduction.

Edit2: 1:18.89 avg5


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 2, 2013)

21.77 OH avg50 ... with a best avg12 of 21.30 o_o


----------



## KCuber (Sep 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Also, I'm catching up to you Kevin. Slowly, yes, but I am.



even slower now:

*34.14 ao12
*33.14	L2 B' Rw2 L' U' Fw2 Rw D2 L2 R U' L D2 R2 D2 F2 Fw2 D U' B' D' B U L U Fw2 U' Uw' L' Uw Rw2 F2 Uw L2 B Fw' F2 D' F' Rw2
32.89	L2 Rw Fw Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw R' Rw' Uw2 F' B U L2 Uw L' U L' R Rw2 F R' F2 R Fw' B' U B2 D B2 D2 Rw2 F B D' B' D' L' D' Rw
38.03	U2 Uw2 Rw D2 Rw' Fw D R2 B' R Rw D' Uw F2 L Rw' B2 R' Uw L2 B2 R2 Uw2 U' D2 Rw' U2 D F' L Rw' Fw' U2 L B2 R' Fw2 B2 F Rw2
35.27	B' D' Uw R' U2 B F2 L2 U F B U F' Fw' L2 Uw' B2 L B2 U2 D2 Rw' B F D2 Fw' U F B Rw2 F Uw D U R' F' D' Rw' F R
33.29	Rw' L' D' R U2 R L2 Fw2 D2 F' L2 D2 L Uw U D2 L2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 R Rw L' Uw2 R' U2 F2 U R2 L Fw R' F2 R' B Uw' R2 Fw B' R2
35.25	B2 Uw' B2 Fw U B Fw2 F2 Rw' R U' B L B Uw2 D2 F' Uw2 Rw Fw D2 U L2 Rw2 R' B D F' B2 Rw' D Fw2 D2 B' F' D' L' Uw2 Fw R2
36.36	Rw B Fw2 Uw L' U' Rw' Uw' B' R' Fw' B Rw D' Uw' Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw' B' D Rw2 B' F R2 U F' D F' D' F D2 Fw2 Rw2 B L B' D' Uw' B'
35.09	D2 Uw R2 Fw B Uw' F U F2 Rw B' L B2 Fw2 F2 D2 R F2 U' Rw L2 U2 B' L' F' U Fw Rw B F R D2 Rw' D2 Uw B Fw2 Uw' Fw' D2
35.96	R Rw' Fw2 B2 Uw2 F' B2 Rw L Fw' U Fw2 R2 L' D2 B2 Fw Uw2 D' R2 Rw' U R' B D2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 B' Uw R F B D U L' D' L' U' R2
31.92	U R2 D' L Rw U2 L2 F L' Rw' Uw' Fw' B' Rw' Uw' B U L Fw' L2 Uw2 R B Rw' Fw2 Uw' L2 R' U2 D2 Rw' B' L2 Uw' R' D2 Fw' U2 R2 U2
30.98	R Rw U Fw R L D2 L2 Rw R' F2 U2 Uw' Fw2 R2 B' L' F' Rw Uw2 D B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' L' Fw2 B' L2 U D F L2 F2 Rw' R' F' L R2 Uw
32.23	Rw2 R' U' Rw' F' L Uw' R2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 F Uw' L D' R' F' U L U2 L' R2 D Uw' L' B R L2 Rw' D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 D2 Rw2 R B' R2 U2


----------



## Riley (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Steve for inspiring me.

33.82 4x4 single o.o. 6 move OLL (P shape) PLL skip.


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 2, 2013)

FINALLY!!! A NEW 5x5 PB, the scramble and the time are below:

1:53.79 - L2 Dw Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R D' Rw' Bw' U2 Lw Rw' F' Uw Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw D Bw' R' F Bw' B' Uw Dw' B2 L Uw2 D2 R' B' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 U2 Dw F2 Dw2 Lw' U2 Dw D' Fw Uw' Lw' B' Dw' L R U' R Bw B' U Dw' D2 F2


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

KCuber said:


> even slower now:
> 
> *34.14 ao12
> *33.14	L2 B' Rw2 L' U' Fw2 Rw D2 L2 R U' L D2 R2 D2 F2 Fw2 D U' B' D' B U L U Fw2 U' Uw' L' Uw Rw2 F2 Uw L2 B Fw' F2 D' F' Rw2
> ...



Gah, whatever, Imma get fast at 5x5.


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry if this counts as a multi-post, if it does you can merge it and once again, sorry.

2x2 average of 100(copied and pasted from Prisma):

Mean: 4.80
Average: 4.78
Best Time: 2.93
Worst Time: 8.84
Standard Deviation: 1.12 (is that good? what does that even mean?)

Mean of 3: 4.62
Best mo3: 3.55

Average of 5: 4.96
Best ao5: 3.95

Average of 12: 5.00
Best ao12: 4.19

lol I don't even know half of CLL either, I guess prisma just loves me


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 2, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Standard Deviation: 1.12 (is that good? what does that even mean?)



iirc it means 70% of the solves were within 1.12 of the mean

if you really want to know how the math works: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_deviation


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 2, 2013)

Riley said:


> Thanks Steve for inspiring me.
> 
> 33.82 4x4 single o.o. 6 move OLL (P shape) PLL skip.



who do you think you are? kevin hays?


----------



## kcl (Sep 2, 2013)

I finally wiped the lube out of my 6x6 and reassembled it. So much improvement I can't believe it. I actually like 6x6 now.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

Edward_Lin said:


> who do you think you are? kevin hays?



This.

Except you probably didn't take 2+ seconds to execute the OLL.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2013)

number of times: 400/403
best time: 1.93
worst time: 16.95


*best avg5: 3.87 (σ = 0.88)*


*best avg12: 4.84 (σ = 0.67)*


current avg100: 5.95 (σ = 1.36)
*best avg100: 5.87 (σ = 1.30)*


session avg: 6.47 (σ = 1.45)

Times:


Spoiler



6.50, 4.34, 7.37, 7.70, 5.02, 8.90, 6.02, 7.12, 5.59, 3.18, 6.82, 4.88, 9.78, 8.47, 6.08, 4.67, 4.42, 5.26, 5.55, 4.66, 8.14, 10.31, 5.46, 6.90, 5.30, 4.60, 3.65, 6.34, 5.83, 3.88, 2.85, 6.91, DNF(6.57), 6.06, 9.46, 6.19, 4.39, 7.51+, 7.26, 5.66, 1.93, 9.05+, 8.79, 6.62, 7.22, 16.95, 6.54, 7.74, 4.72, 4.13, 3.46, 4.83, 4.57, 5.93, 4.98, 8.46, 7.33, 7.10, 6.36, 15.94, 6.96, 4.51, 4.42, 8.19, 8.28, 8.23, 5.95, 9.59, 6.46, 8.70, 10.88, 7.20, 5.81, 6.99, 7.85, 6.14, 7.18, 7.09, 8.73, 9.03, 5.63, 5.26, 6.92, 4.94, 7.40, 8.22, 6.58, 7.60, 4.32, 7.99, 4.98, 5.62, 6.50, 12.37, 6.66, 7.49, 4.54, 14.03, 8.94, 7.63, 6.34, 8.08, 7.52, 5.33, 5.36, 9.98+, 7.06, 6.15, 6.72, 6.12, 5.56, 9.62, 7.24, 5.25, 6.83, 6.40, 8.99, 6.86, 5.38, 6.07, 11.86, 4.90, 5.47, 5.60, 8.33, 9.40, 7.50, 6.05, 5.32, 13.01, 6.76, 6.59, 5.41, 5.58, 8.07, 7.47, 5.11, 3.58, 6.64, 6.31, 6.64, 8.57, 4.53, 6.31, 7.00, 6.92, 6.16, 9.62, 6.90, 9.81, 4.97, 6.99, 7.25, 5.74, 9.92+, 6.93, 11.13, 6.85, 7.47, 6.66, 6.04, 6.45, 7.37, 4.34, 7.58, 7.70, 7.75, 3.57, 9.24, 7.34, 7.14, 11.06, 6.24, 5.96, 5.70, 6.14, 5.22, 6.46, 2.97, 2.34, 8.67, 4.72, 3.91, 11.55, 5.77, 6.46, 5.65, 7.06, 9.34, 2.50, 4.53, 4.82, 4.74, 6.53, 8.89+, 6.38, 8.17, 4.01, 5.24, 4.88, 4.75, 6.90, 6.34, 4.69, 3.34, 6.04, 6.91, 4.93, 6.62, 6.44, 6.28, 4.27, 7.72, 7.12, 4.55, 7.48, 4.90, 6.34, 7.08, 7.84, 7.36, 5.71, 7.58, 10.73, 7.38, 7.10, 5.79, 8.05, 3.61, 8.08, 6.10, 7.38, 9.55, 6.16, 6.59, 7.04, 5.94, 6.42, 4.34, 9.19+, 6.22, 6.17, 7.87, 9.67, 7.31, DNF(6.22), 9.77, 7.25, 4.70, 6.52, 5.60, 7.54, 5.21, 5.02, 8.86+, 6.28, 5.74, 11.14, 4.72, 5.59, 5.90, 5.13, 4.27, 6.20, 8.43, 6.78, 6.72, 5.20, 8.34, 5.72, 5.40, 4.78, 6.09, 7.42, 6.44, 5.66, 5.71, 11.81, 5.52, 8.78, 7.76, 5.14, 5.55, 5.74, 5.78, 10.15, 8.89, 4.78, 7.74, 8.75, 6.49, 6.13, 9.66, 4.70, 4.98, 8.47, 7.90, 3.47, 5.80, 7.22, 10.10, 7.99, 5.25, 6.81, 4.22, 9.78+, 10.99, 5.66, 6.54, 5.92, 7.09, 2.92, 7.67, 5.53, 4.43, 6.34, 6.77, 6.71, 5.56, 12.54, 6.35, 7.63, 5.04, 2.61, 5.85, 6.28, 6.07, 2.37, 6.59, 5.46, 9.34, 4.29, 4.94, 4.34, 6.80, 7.35, 5.27, 5.81, 7.73, 6.15, 6.10, 7.18, 5.00, 4.28, 5.04, 4.94, 5.75, 4.18, 5.46, 5.09, 4.24, 3.49, 8.57, 5.61, 3.82, 5.65, 5.06, 6.52, 3.85, 3.02, 5.94, 5.23, 4.65, 5.54, 5.75, 6.23, 10.74, 5.34, 5.05, 7.02, 5.10, 4.60, 4.60, 6.58, 5.10, 6.11, 4.77, DNF(2.63), 7.25, 5.39, 4.82, 4.07, 8.53, 7.30, 7.48, 3.91, 4.62, 7.69, 5.19, 4.37, 4.91, 7.92, 7.79, 6.90, 4.91, 5.72, 5.80, 4.94, 8.30, 6.33, 12.02, 6.94, 10.13



If anyone knows any way I can graph all these times it'd be appreciated. My first 200 solves was like, 6.8 average, final 200 6.2 average and final 150 or so was sub 6. I just wanna graph an average of 12 line, and dots for all singles for some cool improvement stats.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 2, 2013)

10.24 avg100 3x3. Haven't PB-ed in a looooong while.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 2, 2013)

6.879 D F2 U2 D F2 R2 B' L2 B' D' F2 U' R2 U F2 R B2 D2 F2 D L' F2 D L' D' 

z y2
D L R' D' R D (Cross)
U' L' U2 L2 U L' (F2L-1)
U L' U' L (F2L-2)
y R U' R' (F2L-3)
y' R U2' R' U R U R' (F2L-4)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R (OLL)
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2 (PLL)

9th sub 7


----------



## Username (Sep 2, 2013)

Average of 12: 53.70
1. 49.76 F2 Fw2 B2 Rw' B2 R' F R2 B' Rw U Uw2 L2 Uw' B R F Uw D' Rw F' U D2 Fw' D R2 L2 Rw2 D2 L Fw2 B2 U2 D' R' F' D Uw' B2 U' 
2. 49.40 F2 B2 R2 D' Rw F R' Fw R' F' B R' Rw' U' R' F2 L' D' Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw Uw L B2 Uw' B Uw Rw2 F L Fw2 F' B L2 U' F' B2 
3. 54.83 R2 Uw F' B2 L2 Rw' U2 F' Rw D' R2 Rw' D2 F L' Uw R L2 U Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw' L2 U R' Fw' B U F2 R' F' U2 Uw F' Fw' R2 B R' Fw' 
4. 58.25 B R2 Fw2 L' D' B' R2 F2 Fw' Rw2 U' F Fw2 Uw' L F R2 Uw' U2 L D' L2 Fw' U2 Uw2 D2 F' R' L' U2 Fw Uw' L' U F' D2 F2 B R2 D2 
5. 52.50 F2 Fw R2 D Rw B' Fw2 Uw F' U Rw Uw D2 F R2 Rw2 D L Uw Rw' D U2 Rw2 R2 L B Uw R D' B Rw L2 U Fw U2 Rw2 F B2 L2 F2 
6. (47.49) U' B2 Fw' R2 Fw' L2 R' Rw2 U' R Uw D' R2 Rw2 F2 Fw' Uw2 R2 B2 Fw U L2 D2 F Uw' U B Fw2 Uw B' L' Rw R B2 F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R' 
7. 57.44 R2 U2 Rw' R Fw2 R2 L' B' Fw Rw2 L2 R D' R Uw L Uw' Rw F' R2 Fw' U2 F2 L2 D Uw' U L' R' F' Fw' B2 Uw B2 R2 D F Fw' Uw' B 
8. 56.61 L Rw' Fw' Uw2 B2 U' D2 L' F D2 F' D' Rw L2 U' B U' Fw' L2 D2 Rw U2 Fw R Rw2 Fw' F D2 L2 Fw' F' D U2 R' B' Rw2 F2 R' U2 Uw 
9. (1:02.65) Fw2 U L2 U2 Uw D2 L Rw B' U2 F L2 U2 Rw' U Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw' L' Uw' F Uw' R' Uw2 R' Rw B2 U R2 L2 D2 L' Fw F R' D2 R Rw2 D2 
10. 50.68 U L B' Uw' D L D Fw2 L2 B Rw' R F L2 B2 R B R' Rw L B2 Rw F2 Fw L2 Fw' D2 F' R Rw2 Fw B2 L R' U2 R' D' Uw' R' D2 
11. 55.72 U2 D' F R' D' Uw' B' R Rw Uw2 D' U F B L' D' U' F Uw L Rw2 D Rw' D' L2 U' Fw2 Rw' Uw' B R2 Rw' Uw' R2 Fw2 L U Uw' Rw D2 
12. 51.77 Rw2 F D2 U2 B Fw2 Uw2 R2 L2 Rw' D Uw L2 R' U2 F' R' Rw U F2 D2 R D L' B' Fw F' D2 Rw' Uw2 B U2 L Rw D' Uw F' L Rw R


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 1:11.61 5x5 single, with a 54 Reduction :fp
> 
> Edit: wtf?!? Followed by a 1:11.66, with a 57 reduction.
> 
> Edit2: 1:18.89 avg5



wat faster than my PB avg5 

edit: My PB avg5 is 1:19.75


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 2, 2013)

number of times: 273/274
best time: 9.57
worst time: 23.08

current avg5: 15.19 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 11.60 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 13.65 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 12.22 (σ = 0.43)

current avg100: 13.35 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 13.25 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 13.73 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 13.80

PB avg 5, 12, and 100


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat faster than my PB avg5
> 
> edit: My PB avg5 is 1:19.75



Huzzah! What's your PB avg12? Mine is 1:21.86


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 2, 2013)

11.80 team step by step (cross, f2l, f2l, f2l, f2l, oll, pll) solve w/ Bobby d'Angelo a couple weeks ago. 

Then we had 1 or 2 faster times with the wrong pll and about 4 12s.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 2, 2013)

5x5

current avg5: 1:42.023 (σ = 3.93)

1:44.455, (1:32.995), 1:37.488, 1:44.126, (1:48.248)


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 2, 2013)

Average of 12: 35.19
1. (39.32) Uw' U2 F D Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' B' U2 Uw' Rw U2 B' U2 R' L2 D' F' L Uw' R Fw2 B2 Uw' D2 F L2 Fw Rw' D' Rw2 B' F2 Uw2 D2 Fw F' U Uw 
2. 37.45 U2 F Fw Rw2 R' D F R2 F' R Rw2 L2 Uw F' U2 Uw D' Rw' Uw L2 Fw D' U B' R2 Uw D' U B2 R' F U Rw2 B Uw D2 R L U B2 
3. 32.13 D U' F' Rw D Uw2 R B' Rw' U2 D2 Uw' R B' D R B L Uw B' D' L' D L2 R Fw F2 R' L D R' D Rw2 B' L' Rw2 U' L' R' F' 
4. 36.50 U2 B Rw' Uw Fw' R2 Rw2 U2 Fw R' L2 F D Rw2 Uw Fw' B R' B' R D Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw' Rw' B R2 B' R' B2 L D F U2 R D B2 Uw' U' 
5. 36.28 R' B2 Uw F Fw' Rw' D' L2 Fw' F2 L2 Fw' D2 F' U' D' F2 Uw' L Fw' D' Fw' Rw L Uw2 D' Fw' B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 L' U B' R Rw' U' Uw Rw 
6. 36.56 L U2 L D' L2 Rw' U2 D2 B2 F Uw' D R F R2 L2 Rw' B2 Uw2 R Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw2 B2 Rw2 U' R B' L B U L2 R U' Rw2 F Uw2 Rw' B' 
7. 36.17 R2 L2 Uw2 Rw Fw' L2 Fw' Uw2 R2 U2 Fw2 D2 Fw' U2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 R2 Uw2 Rw Uw B Rw2 B2 F Uw D F D2 U2 Rw2 D2 Uw B' Uw L2 D Fw Uw 
8. 34.68 B2 L F B2 Uw2 B R2 D B L2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 F2 R Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' F2 U D Fw' Uw' L2 F2 U B F D' U Uw2 F Rw L2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 
9. 37.72 Uw' D Fw2 Rw2 R' F U' F D2 B2 Fw Uw D2 B' R F2 B2 L' Uw F2 Fw2 U2 R' L U' R' B' D' L2 U2 L2 R' Fw2 U D' F' U' R Fw' R2 
10. 32.15 D Fw' Uw Fw' R' U2 Fw' R L2 F' U2 L R' B' L2 Fw U' Fw' Rw' R' U Fw2 R2 Rw Uw U' D' Rw B Rw2 R' L' Uw' Rw B' L D B' F Fw2 
11. 32.28 Uw L Fw2 B2 L2 Fw2 D2 L Uw' U' Rw2 U Fw2 R' Fw' Rw' L2 B' D2 Uw L2 D' F' Rw L' F2 B R D' B2 R B Rw2 F Fw2 U' Uw2 D' F' B 
12. (31.76) D' Rw' D F' R' B Fw' R' D Fw Uw F D2 F Uw' U2 Fw R2 Fw F D2 Rw' B' D' Fw2 B2 L Fw' L2 F U' D B L2 Fw L R2 F Rw' U


----------



## Julian (Sep 2, 2013)

29-move FMC


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 35.19
> 1. (39.32) Uw' U2 F D Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' B' U2 Uw' Rw U2 B' U2 R' L2 D' F' L Uw' R Fw2 B2 Uw' D2 F L2 Fw Rw' D' Rw2 B' F2 Uw2 D2 Fw F' U Uw
> 2. 37.45 U2 F Fw Rw2 R' D F R2 F' R Rw2 L2 Uw F' U2 Uw D' Rw' Uw L2 Fw D' U B' R2 Uw D' U B2 R' F U Rw2 B Uw D2 R L U B2
> 3. 32.13 D U' F' Rw D Uw2 R B' Rw' U2 D2 Uw' R B' D R B L Uw B' D' L' D L2 R Fw F2 R' L D R' D Rw2 B' L' Rw2 U' L' R' F'
> ...



Wow! What are you averaging?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wow! What are you averaging?



fast

You're lucky there aint 4x4 at BOW.

Bill is just too fast at everything.


----------



## IQubic (Sep 2, 2013)

*Slow turning + Lookahead works wonders*

Going from 3x3 sub minute, to sub 40 in 1 day with slow turning and lookahead. YAY.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 2, 2013)

IQubic said:


> Going from 3x3 sub minute, to sub 40 in 1 day with slow turning and lookahead. YAY.



Seriously? wow well done.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> fast
> 
> You're lucky there aint 4x4 at BOW.
> 
> Bill is just too fast at everything.



Pretended it was a comp (with 2 rounds of 4x4).

Round 1 was 35.58 avg with 5 parities.
Round 2 had 30.69 single.


----------



## kcl (Sep 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Pretended it was a comp (with 2 rounds of 4x4).
> 
> Round 1 was 35.58 avg with 5 parities.
> Round 2 had 30.69 single.



Niice! I tend to get good times when I'm competing in a one person comp.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 2, 2013)

OH

20.89, 21.96, 18.94, 20.49, 16.78, 22.03, 23.53, (26.84), 20.24, (16.16), 20.83, 20.64 = *20.63 avg12*

previous PB from yesterday was 21.30, yay


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Megaminx *

*1:05.44* single

(1:23.51), (1:06.04), 1:10.80, 1:11.69, 1:09.92 = *1:10.80*

1:07.13, 1:09.44, 1:10.21, 1:21.09, (1:35.70), 1:23.67, 1:29.34, 1:23.51, (1:06.04), 1:10.80, 1:11.69, 1:09.92 = *1:15.68*


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wow! What are you averaging?



About 37-38.



antoineccantin said:


> fast
> 
> You're lucky there aint 4x4 at BOW.
> 
> Bill is just too fast at everything.



Heh, thanks.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

*avg of 12: 34.89*

Time List:
1. 31.36 Uw U L U2 Uw2 Fw' R' U F B U2 F' Rw' B2 Rw' D2 Fw U Uw2 Fw2 Rw U2 F Fw B2 L B L2 F' U2 B2 Uw' U B2 Fw L F2 U2 Fw U 
2. 35.86 F2 B D Fw' F R2 Uw' L2 B' Rw F2 Rw2 R Fw' Rw' D2 F Uw' B Uw2 B' Rw' L B' Uw' L D2 Rw' U2 Uw D' Fw2 D' F' Rw' L' Uw B2 Fw F2 
3. 35.21 L R2 U2 D Rw' R D2 F Uw' Fw F2 L2 D2 R2 Rw2 F2 Fw' Rw2 U2 D' Rw L2 D R Rw' B' U' Uw F U' F2 D2 F' R2 Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 L' R 
4. 36.03 R' D2 U2 F' Rw D L' B' R Uw2 R Fw2 U' L' U L B' F' U2 Fw F2 D2 Rw L' Uw R B F2 Uw L' R F' Uw R2 F Uw' D' Rw' L' Uw' 
5. 36.06 Uw U' F2 L R D2 U2 L D Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' R B D F L' F R Fw D2 L Uw R B2 Rw2 Uw2 R U2 R Uw R2 F' D B2 L2 Uw L B 
6. 35.58 F B2 L U' Uw' R2 L2 D' R2 Fw R D B Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw D2 R' L' F' B Uw2 D2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Rw U' F' R' Uw2 Fw' Uw F2 B D' Uw2 R2 F 
7. 35.63 L D2 U' F' D2 F' R2 Fw' B' Rw Fw2 Rw' F D2 Uw B2 R U Rw R2 Fw D' Uw2 F' L' U R Uw' B U2 Uw L' Uw B Uw' D B U' Uw Fw' 
8. 32.33 L2 Fw2 B D' U2 F2 L R F' Rw' R2 U2 R Fw' F R' L Uw B U D' Uw F' U2 Fw2 F L' Rw' B2 L Rw2 U2 L B' Uw R' Rw2 Uw R U2 
9. 35.55 Uw D' Fw2 R L' Uw' D2 F D B' U Fw2 R B' U2 L2 Fw F' R Fw2 Rw F D' Rw2 F Uw' R2 F Uw2 D' R Rw2 Uw' F2 R' Rw' D Uw Rw R' 
10. (30.78) F' R2 L' U2 R2 Fw2 F2 Uw' D2 Rw2 B' D2 U Rw' Uw' L B2 U Uw2 F2 R' F2 U2 Fw' F' U2 R' Fw' R F' Uw2 F' L' D Fw' R2 U D' R' D' 
11. (36.88) B U R2 U2 Uw' L' R' F2 R2 D' F Fw B' R2 Fw' F2 B' D' Rw F L B Rw' L2 D' Fw U2 Fw B2 Rw2 Uw' F2 B U' B2 R2 Fw U2 R' Uw 
12. 35.25 U' L' Uw' D2 B' R' B' U D Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw' F D B D' Fw R L' Fw2 L' Rw' U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' U Uw' F' U' B R Uw2 R' L' D' L' Uw' D

What were you saying about me being even slower Kevin? 

Edit: wtf? *35.68 avg50*. Wow. All in one sitting as well. Ridiculous.

3 sup-40s, 2 30s and 15 sub-35s.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2013)

5x5

1:28.616

EDIT:

[00:25:25] <+Mollerz> current avg5: 1:36.300 (s = 9.71)
[00:25:28] <+Mollerz> (1:28.616), 1:30.772, 1:30.617, (1:49.328), 1:47.511

Before this 1:31.67 was PB.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> *avg of 12: 34.89*
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 31.36 Uw U L U2 Uw2 Fw' R' U F B U2 F' Rw' B2 Rw' D2 Fw U Uw2 Fw2 Rw U2 F Fw B2 L B L2 F' U2 B2 Uw' U B2 Fw L F2 U2 Fw U
> ...



brb imma break dat ao50  



Spoiler



good job btw


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 3, 2013)

Danish challenge lol:
11.45, 10.76, 14.04, (10.18), (15.38), 12.12, 12.17, 12.04, 12.25, 10.61, 12.14, 11.80=11.94 Ao12 
Best Ao5 is 11.99 (slower than Ao12 xD)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Danish challenge lol:
> 11.45, 10.76, 14.04, (10.18), (15.38), 12.12, 12.17, 12.04, 12.25, 10.61, 12.14, 11.80=11.94 Ao12
> Best Ao5 is 11.99 (slower than Ao12 xD)



Do pyra danish challenge pls


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2013)

KCuber said:


> brb imma break dat ao50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good luck


----------



## KCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> good luck


28.69 single on video so far


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 28.69 single on video so far



Your 3x3 stage is just too fast for me. Both of my 30s had sub-18 redux. Gah.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Your 3x3 stage is just too fast for me. Both of my 30s had sub-18 redux. Gah.



I had two 31s with DP on video too  
But I stopped solving 4x4 and went and got a 7.72 3x3 ao5 on cam


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

OH, 15.60 fullstep what o_o

R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 U' B' L F R2 D F L D' 

U' R2 y' U' R (z x) U2 R2
z U' R x' U' R U R' x U R'
U2 z U' R U z' R' U R
z U R U'
R (x' z') R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

52 moves / 15.60 seconds = 3.33 ftps


EDIT: 22.07 avg100


----------



## Julian (Sep 3, 2013)

1:05.30 MileyBLD: U2 B' U F2 B R2 B' R U B2 D2 R U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2
Took 5 attempts to get a success. Why did I do this to myself.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 3, 2013)

Average of 12: 34.93
1. 32.41 R' L2 Uw U2 Fw Rw' F Fw Rw2 Fw B U' Uw Fw L' Rw B R' Rw' D Rw' U Fw' F' B2 Uw R2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw F Rw U' F R Fw' D F Fw' 
2. 35.63 D' Uw' U' L2 Uw2 D R Fw2 F Uw' U' R' Rw' F2 B' R' U2 Fw2 U Rw2 F R' F' L' F Uw2 L D Uw R' B Fw2 R' Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw D2 F2 
3. 33.84 F' Rw' Uw' L' F2 D2 L Fw' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R' Rw B2 R D2 Uw2 Fw' F R Fw U2 Fw2 F' D2 U L' D' Fw2 L2 B' L' Rw' Uw F' D Uw2 L2 
4. 38.54 U' Fw2 B F2 L' Rw' Fw' F D' F2 U F2 Uw D2 Rw2 F L U' Fw' Uw2 U' Fw' F2 D Rw2 Fw2 Uw D2 U' B2 Fw' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw D2 Rw2 Fw2 B F2 
5. (43.21) Fw Rw U2 L2 Fw' D' Rw2 F Uw F2 Uw' B2 F R' Rw' Uw R Rw' F Fw2 L' Fw' F2 U' Rw' Uw' U Fw L' U2 F' Fw' B R2 D2 L2 Fw D Fw2 R 
6. 34.67 L U' F D2 U2 R' Rw Uw Fw R B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw L' U' D Uw Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 B' L' F' U Uw' B D2 Rw2 Uw D' B U Uw2 Rw F2 Uw U Rw 
7. 38.26 L2 B2 L' R2 F' Fw B' U L' Uw' B' U B2 Uw U2 B' L2 Rw B2 R2 L U2 D2 L' R Uw2 F L' Uw B' R F2 Fw Rw F2 U B2 Fw' Rw2 U' 
8. 36.57 D2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F' L B2 Uw2 F' B2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw B2 R Uw' L B F L2 Uw2 R Uw2 R2 L B2 R' Rw Uw F D' U2 R' B Rw Fw2 R2 U' Rw 
9. (29.59) U2 Rw2 Uw2 L B' F D2 R F Rw' F U2 Fw U2 R U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' D2 B Rw2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 D Rw2 D2 U' F B L2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 U 
10. 35.49 B' L' R Fw Uw' D2 B F2 Fw' L2 F Rw Uw Rw L B D2 Fw2 L B2 Fw2 L2 R' Rw' U Fw' F2 L' F R2 F2 Uw2 B' U Fw Uw2 Rw' Fw B Rw 
11. 33.16 U L B Uw Rw R F2 R Uw2 D Fw2 U R L' Fw U Rw Uw L2 F2 L' F R2 D2 U' L Uw' Fw D' Fw2 B L D F2 Fw U B U' R2 L' 
12. 30.77 Rw' R' Uw R' Fw F2 B2 D2 B Uw Fw' Rw' Fw' U Uw2 Fw L2 B R Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw' B F Uw' R' D' L' U2 D Fw' B2 Uw' L' Rw' B R2 L Fw

Edit: OH PB

Average of 12: 13.95
1. 13.77 L' B2 U2 B D2 B L U' R' B2 U2 R2 F U2 F R2 F D2 F L2 
2. 12.25 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L' D2 B2 F' U' B2 L R' B' U R' 
3. (19.49) L2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 L' R' B L2 B U' R' U R' F 
4. 14.52 B' D F' L2 B U' B' R' L' U R U2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 R F2 
5. 14.08 R B2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' U' L R B' R U' F D' B2 L R' 
6. 15.50 L' B' R D2 F U2 D' B U' D2 F' R2 L2 U2 F' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 
7. 14.86 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 D L' B2 L' B2 R' F L' D' U 
8. 16.30 R2 F R2 L U' B' L2 F R F L2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 
9. (11.22) R2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 U' F' R' B F' U R' F' U2 F 
10. 13.59 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' U2 L' R' F R D' L 
11. 12.15 R B2 U' B2 R' U' L2 U' F2 B U' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' D2 B2 L2 U 
12. 12.49 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F D B U' B2 U L D F' U


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 34.93
> 1. 32.41 R' L2 Uw U2 Fw Rw' F Fw Rw2 Fw B U' Uw Fw L' Rw B R' Rw' D Rw' U Fw' F' B2 Uw R2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw F Rw U' F R Fw' D F Fw'
> 2. 35.63 D' Uw' U' L2 Uw2 D R Fw2 F Uw' U' R' Rw' F2 B' R' U2 Fw2 U Rw2 F R' F' L' F Uw2 L D Uw R' B Fw2 R' Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw D2 F2
> 3. 33.84 F' Rw' Uw' L' F2 D2 L Fw' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R' Rw B2 R D2 Uw2 Fw' F R Fw U2 Fw2 F' D2 U L' D' Fw2 L2 B' L' Rw' Uw F' D Uw2 L2
> ...



.05 away from mine 



KCuber said:


> I had two 31s with DP on video too
> But I stopped solving 4x4 and went and got a 7.72 3x3 ao5 on cam



Am I really .03 away from you for avg50? Gah!


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2013)

Pyraminx PB (and first) Ao12: 48.10. 11.19 single.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Sep 3, 2013)

Megaminx avg5:

Average: 46.95
Standard Deviation: 1.98
Best Time: 42.81
Worst Time: 55.78
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(42.81)	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
2.	43.82	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
3.	46.94	R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
4.	(55.78)	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
5.	50.08	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U



and the avg12 

Average: 51.17
Standard Deviation: 4.00
Best Time: 42.81
Worst Time: 1:00.10
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	(58.54)	R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
2.	51.46	R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
3.	58.20	R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
4.	47.80	R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
5.	50.07	R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
6.	57.06	R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
7.	50.53	R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
8.	(42.81)	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
9.	43.82	R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
10.	46.94	R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
11.	55.78	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
12.	50.08	R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## ottozing (Sep 3, 2013)

7942139101129 said:


> Megaminx avg5:
> 
> Average: 46.95
> Standard Deviation: 1.98
> ...



When is your next competition?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 3, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Edit: OH PB
> 
> Average of 12: 13.95
> 1. 13.77 L' B2 U2 B D2 B L U' R' B2 U2 R2 F U2 F R2 F D2 F L2
> ...



You may stop now.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Sep 3, 2013)

ottozing said:


> When is your next competition?



Don't know 
still no competition in Germany in my nearness :/


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2013)

32.33 DP Miley single. Got to LL at 22ish.

I can't stop laughing during my solves.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 3, 2013)

8.36 single 

U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F R2 F' U' B' L D2 R' B L' F

y'
R D' L' D' R2 F2
R U' R' U y' R' U R
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R
y' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R'
y U R U' R'
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
U


----------



## Owen (Sep 3, 2013)

Really lucky 2x2 ao5.

2.49, (2.21), (6.20), 4.77, 2.81 = 3.36


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 3, 2013)

Not a particularly fast solve but:
5. (7.91) D B2 U B2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F U2 L' R' F' L B2 D' B F2 

70 moves/7.91=8.84 TPS which is insane for me.


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 3, 2013)

Graduated from the Race to Sub 20 thread, and set a PB Ao5 (18.01) in the process. 18.30, 20.46, 19.67, 15.99, 14.95. All full-step.

Only need to knock another 12 seconds or so off my averages before I can call myself world-class!


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 3, 2013)

My accomplishment acctually happend yesterday! I finally got my LL skip! right after f2l i was done! Sadly i did not time :/


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 4, 2013)

1:19.58, (1:12.00), 1:20.90, 1:12.65, (1:24.49) = 1:17.71 yau5

edit: 1:09.64 single


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 4, 2013)

Ao12, almost PB, but still really good:

12.78, (12.18), 12.71, 14.86, 13.66, 14.69, 13.63, (17.36), 14.74, 13.41, 15.95, 12.44 = 13.89


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2013)

11.84, (10.91), 11.60, 13.15, (15.93) = *12.20*

Pretty good.


----------



## Patrick M (Sep 4, 2013)

F' L2 R' F2 L' D B' D2 R' D2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D' B' F D L D2 U2 L' R U2
Second sub 10: 9.97. 
alg.garron:
*http://tinyurl.com/algInspectiony*

U2 R U' R' L' U' L
//F2L 2 
R U' R' L U' L'
//F2L 3
y2 L' U L U2 L' U L
//F2L 4 
y' U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L
//OLL and PLL skip
R' U' R' F R F' U R
40 moves / 9.97 = 4.012 tps (pretty low)


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 4, 2013)

First sub-10 and its fullstep :tu
9.340 - B2 F2 R2 D U L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R' B D L' D' B D' B' F U' 

Inspection - x2 z'
Cross - D' R' F' y D' R' D2
F2l-1 - (R U R' U')2 U L U L'
F2l-2 - U' L' U L
F2l-3 - U' R' U R2 U R'
F2l-4 - U' R' U' R
OLL - F' U' L' U L F
PLL - R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'

50/9.340 = 5.353tps


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2013)

19.83 3x3 average of 12. First sub-20. It's been a good day for me cubing wise. I also got a 18.36 ao5.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-9-3
avg of 12: 12.11

Time List:
1. 10.09 (-3, 2)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
2. (24.66) (-3, -4)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
3. 14.90 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -1)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
4. 13.14 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, -2)/(2, -5)/ 
5. (9.32) (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0) 
6. 12.50 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
7. 13.35 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
8. 11.94 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0) 
9. 12.92 (-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0) 
10. 10.50 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, -4)/ 
11. 11.95 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, -4) 
12. 9.84 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/

12.11 avg12 (pb), last 5 11.46 avg5

Also, counting sub-10


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 4, 2013)

12.83 CN avg12


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2013)

Before I forget, 12.35 Ao5. PB


----------



## Username (Sep 4, 2013)

5. 7.49 F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R F' L2 U B' R B2 R' F' R' U' L' B L' F' U' B' U2 D2

y' //Inspection
U' R2 U2 y' R' F R D2 //Xcross
R U' R' U y R U' R' //2nd Pair
y' R U' R' L U2 L' //3rd Pair
U' R U' R' U y L' U' L // 4th Pair
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R //OLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 //PLL

51 moves / 7.49 = 6.8 TPS

E:

avg of 5: 10.38

Time List:
1. (7.49) F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R F' L2 U B' R B2 R' F' R' U' L' B L' F' U' B' U2 D2 
2. 9.60 D2 B' U D' R' U' L D' L' U' L' F R2 D R' D' U' R2 U' R F2 B2 L' U' F' 
3. (12.46) L R' F2 U' L2 R D F B2 D2 L' F B' U2 R F L' R U F' U D' L2 B' F2 
4. 10.92 L2 U' D2 B2 F' R L' F' L R' B' R2 F2 D2 U L' F2 R U F2 U2 B2 R' F' R' 
5. 10.62 F' B2 R B F' L2 D2 U' F L2 F2 L B' L' U' D F R B' U2 R2 B2 D L' U'

Not PB, but still good


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 4, 2013)

Username said:


> 5. 7.49 F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R F' L2 U B' R B2 R' F' R' U' L' B L' F' U' B' U2 D2
> 
> y' //Inspection
> U' R2 U2 y' R' F R D2 //Xcross
> ...



Have you got any sub 10 average ;>


----------



## Username (Sep 4, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Have you got any sub 10 average ;>



Yes  PB ao5 is 9.92


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2013)

1. 4.28 U' R' F' D' R' U L2 D' L B D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 

Red cross, PLL skip with F U R U' R' F' as OLL
I tried to reconstruct it a bunch of times, found the solution, then lost it again. PB solve.


----------



## Dene (Sep 4, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 4.28 U' R' F' D' R' U L2 D' L B D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 R2
> 
> Red cross, PLL skip with F U R U' R' F' as OLL
> I tried to reconstruct it a bunch of times, found the solution, then lost it again. PB solve.



WR naow fasta


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2013)

One other thing, for anyone trying to reconstruct, I'm pretty sure used D moves to insert an edge/corner during F2L. Not certain though.


----------



## Dene (Sep 4, 2013)

z
Cross - L' R' F
1st pair - R U' R' U' y' L' U' L
2nd pair - U' R' U R U2 R U' R'
3rd pair - y D' R U' R' D
4th pair - y U2 R U' R' U R U' R'

Somehow I doubt that's it... because that's horrible.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 4, 2013)

7.86 Clock Ao1000 

EDIT 6.33 Ao5
1. 5.97
(0,-2) / (-2, 4) / (0, 5) / (0, 4) / (6) / (5) / (5) / (1) / (4) / (-4) / UdUd
2. (7.77)
(-2, -5) / (6, -5) / (-1, -2) / (5, -3) / (-2) / (2) / (6) / (-2) / (1) / UddU
3. 6.44 
(5, 0) / (6, 5) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4) / (-4) / (6) / (5) / (-2) / (-3) / dUdd
4. 6.58
(3, -2) / (3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, 1) / (-4) / (-5) / (4) / (0) / (6) / (4) / dUdd
5. (4.94)
(0, 1) / (3, 1) / (3, 6) / (0, -5) / (-3) / (-2) / (3) / (-2) / (-1) / (4) / dddd

Super easy scrambles xD but first 4 in a long time


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2013)

Dene said:


> z
> Cross - L' R' F
> 1st pair - R U' R' U' y' L' U' L
> 2nd pair - U' R' U R U2 R U' R'
> ...



haha yep, found it! Thanks! Although, I executed a bit differently.

1. 4.28 U' R' F' D' R' U L2 D' L B D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 

z L' R' F
R U' R' U' y R' U' R
U' L' U L U2' L U L'
u' R U R' u
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
F U R U' R' F' U'

38 moves/4.28 = 8.9 tps.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 4, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> haha yep, found it! Thanks! Although, I executed a bit differently.
> 
> 1. 4.28 U' R' F' D' R' U L2 D' L B D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 R2
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> haha yep, found it! Thanks! Although, I executed a bit differently.
> 
> 1. 4.28 U' R' F' D' R' U L2 D' L B D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 R2
> 
> ...



Awesome solve! 

This solution stops working for me at u' R U R'...

Edit: its alright now, i got it.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 4, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Awesome solve!
> 
> This solution stops working for me at u' R U R'...
> 
> I'll keep trying though.



Works for me...

U' R' F' D' R' U L2 D' L B D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 

z L' R' F // Cross
R U' R' U' y R' U' R // F2L 1
U' L' U L U2' L U L' // F2L 2
u' R U R' u // F2L 3
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 4, 2013)

OH

PB avg12 22.22 lol

Average of 12: 22.22
1. 21.47 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U R B2 D2 F' R' B F2 D U B 
2. 23.84 F U2 B' F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 F L R D2 F D2 R' B2 L' D' L 
3. (25.17) L2 F R' U' R2 U' D' L U' B' U F2 D2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' R2 U' 
4. 21.73 D R2 D2 U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B' U' B' R D2 B2 F' U L2 U 
5. 23.88 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U R2 U' B D' R2 D' F' D B' U2 L U' 
6. (15.73) L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F L' D B L2 B' U' F' R2 U2 
7. 21.93 D L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 U B' L D2 R' U' R B F2 R' D 
8. 20.38 U D' R' B R2 B U' F2 R' F' D2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2 
9. 21.42 R2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 B' U2 L' B2 U B2 D B L' F' 
10. 21.16 R F' R2 B' D' R F L2 U D F2 L2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 
11. 23.82 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 F' U R2 F U' L U2 F L' R' 
12. 22.52 R F2 L2 R F2 D2 L U2 B2 R' F' D2 L' B2 U' L2 B' R B'

also avg50 23.23 pb. Previous was 23.7x. Glad with the improvement 

22.58, 23.16, 24.82, 21.47, 23.84, (25.17), 21.73, 23.88, (15.73), 21.93, 20.38, 21.42, 21.16, 23.82, 22.52, 28.90, 26.55, 23.19, 24.86, 27.36, 23.14, 30.00, 22.16, 27.99, 22.56, 17.51, 23.15, 25.88, 19.79, 21.31, 22.05, 21.82, 24.58, 22.74, 23.62, 23.52, 24.19, 27.66, 24.72, 22.25, 22.66, 20.69, 21.55, 22.18, 24.37, 18.13, 22.01, 24.17, 24.22, 25.22


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2013)

12.48, (11.11), 12.68, (16.39), 12.21 = *12.46* avg5 pretending I was in comp. Sub-WR


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Works for me...
> 
> U' R' F' D' R' U L2 D' L B D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 R2
> 
> ...



Got it now thanks.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 4, 2013)

Did a whole bunch of solves on my new Weilong. It's awesome.

number of times: 390/390
best time: 9.16
worst time: 21.54

current avg5: 14.47 (σ = 1.32)
best avg5: 11.38 (σ = 2.48)

current avg12: 14.69 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 12.50 (σ = 1.38)

current avg50: 13.69 (σ = 1.83)
best avg50: 13.10 (σ = 1.53)

current avg100: 13.51 (σ = 1.60)
best avg100: 13.25 (σ = 1.33) *PB*

session avg: 13.53 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 13.60


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 4, 2013)

Broke that OH avg12 PB I posted a few minutes ago. 

avg12=21.98

17. 19.24 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U' R F' U R' B U B2 R' L B' L
18. 23.56 D R2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' U F' R' U' B L F2 R B D
19. 26.63 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B F' R' F R2 U' B' F D U2
20. 22.65 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 U L B' F2 D' L B2 F' U L2 U
21. 22.04 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U F' U R' F' D F2 D B D2 L' D2
22. 21.92 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L' U R' U2 F U' B F2 U' L'
23. 25.37 D' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 R B2 U' F L2 D F2 R' U L U'
24. 19.81 D B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 F U' F2 L F2 U F R D F2 U'
25. 22.96 R2 D F2 R2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R F R' U' L B F U R D2
26. 19.26 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D L2 F D' B' R F2 D2 L2 B' D' U'
27. 20.53 D B2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 D B2 U2 L' F2 D' R U' B D F' R2 F' L
28. 21.68 U B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F' D B' R D2 U R D2 U2 F D'

yay sub-22


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2013)

42mm Zhanchi at school:

8.39 nl single
9.31 avg5
9.76 avg12

[9.35, (8.39), 8.62, 9.97, (12.43)], 10.22, 10.33, 8.92, 9.78, 10.15, 11.64, 8.59 = 9.76


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2013)

OH PBs
19.97 avg100
18.02 avg12
16.74avg5


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2013)

double post yai

5x5 PB single: 1:11.95 PLL skip


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 4, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> double post yai
> 
> 5x5 PB single: 1:11.95 PLL skip



Thou shalt not double post.
Your life shall pay the price of keeping the forums double post free.
Thou shalt not double post.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 4, 2013)

3x3 PB ao5 20.54.
PB ao12 23.59

(Hypocrisy is a crime. (Except when I do it))


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2013)

2x2x2 is silly. Done with random CLL algs/ortega/silly 2BLD tricks

best avg5: 3.49 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 4.18 (σ = 1.04)



Spoiler: times



Session average: 4.72
1. 3.10 U' R' U F R F U2 R' U2 
2. 5.16 U R' F' R2 U2 F U' R' F 
3. 4.62 F' U R F' U2 F R' U F' R2 
4. 4.59 F' R' U F2 R' F U' F2 R' 
5. 3.10 R' F2 U2 R' U' F U R2 U' 
6. 4.39 U2 R' F U R2 F2 R' U R2 U2 
7. 3.92 R U' R2 F R F2 R F' U' 
8. 4.33 R F R' F2 U F2 R' F' R2 
9. 4.00 F' R2 F U F R2 U' R' U' 
10. 4.59 U' R2 U' F2 R F R2 F R2 
11. 4.67 R' U F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R' 
12. 4.67 U F' R U' R U2 F R' F' 
13. 4.55 F2 R' F2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
14. 4.68 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U' 
15. 6.78 U F2 U F2 R' F' R2 F R2 
16. 5.24 R' F' R U R2 F2 U R' F U2 
17. 4.35 F' U2 F U R' U2 F2 U' R' 
18. 4.99 R U' R' U R2 U' R2 F U2 
19. 6.50 R2 U' R F R2 U2 F' R F' U 
20. (2.72) F' R2 U2 R U' R2 F U F2 
21. (2.80) U F2 R2 U' F' U R' U2 R U' 
22. 3.70 U2 R' F' R U2 R U R' F2 U' 
23. 3.98 R2 F U R F' U2 F2 R' U' 
24. 6.12 R2 F' R2 U2 R' F' U F U' 
25. 4.95 F2 R F' U R U2 F' R' U2 
26. 3.22 U' R' F2 R' U R2 F2 U R' U' 
27. 4.70 R' F R U F2 R' F U' R' 
28. 3.51 U2 F2 R F' U2 R2 F' U2 R' 
29. 5.24 F' U2 F R' U R2 F' U F U 
30. (7.47) F U2 F' U F' R2 U2 R' F' 
31. 3.59 F R2 U2 F' R' F' R F' R2 
32. 3.71 F2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U 
33. 5.56 U' F R' F' U F' U F2 R2 
34. 3.94 R2 F2 R' F U2 F' U2 F' U2 
35. 6.07 R' F2 R' F2 U F R U' R 
36. (2.93) U2 R F2 U' R' U2 R2 F' U' 
37. (7.16) R' F' R U2 F U' R' F2 U' 
38. 6.45 F2 U F U' R2 F U' R2 U' 
39. 4.70 U' R U2 F' R2 F2 U F' U' 
40. 5.53 R' F R F2 R U2 R U' F2 U 
41. 4.30 R2 U2 F2 R' U F2 R' U R 
42. 4.88 R U' R2 F2 R' F R' U' R' U2 
43. 5.65 U F R' U' F2 R2 U R2 U' 
44. 3.41 U' F' R F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
45. 5.65 U' R' U' F' U2 F' R U' F2 
46. (6.93) U2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' 
47. 5.41 R F' R' U2 F R U' F U' 
48. 4.62 U F R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' R' 
49. 5.27 U' R' F R2 U2 R' U F' R' U' 
50. 5.33 U2 R2 F' U F U' F R2 U'


----------



## Username (Sep 4, 2013)

avg of 12: 22.75

Time List:
1. 21.60 D2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B' F2 D U2 R2 B' D B' U D2 B' R D B' F' U B L U2 
2. (27.29) R' D2 F R B' U2 D R2 F' L' B2 R2 U R B D' L' F2 B' D2 F B L' D' L 
3. 22.36 B' L' F' B' L R' B2 L' B2 L2 U' L2 R U' D2 R D2 R' B' D L F' L' F D 
4. 21.52 B2 R2 U' R' B D' L' F D' R' D R B2 L2 B' L F' U' F2 L2 B F L2 D2 B2 
5. 25.05 B U2 D2 R B L' D2 F' B2 D' U' R F2 B2 D F R U B2 L' F' D' R D2 F 
6. (18.97) R F U R U' D' B U' B2 D U2 B R' B2 F2 R2 F' L U2 B R2 F2 R U D 
7. 23.22 D U2 B2 F' D U R2 B' D B2 D2 L2 R B R' U' L R' F2 D2 U2 L B D2 R 
8. 24.41 R D F' B D F B' D' B D2 B' D B' F U' L F2 L F' B L2 R2 D F' R' 
9. 23.15 D2 R U' B' L D R' D' L' F B2 L' R F U2 F D2 L' R D R' D' R' U2 B2 
10. 20.52 U F' U F2 L' R B F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' R U2 D2 B' F2 L D B' R2 U L B2 
11. 21.56 B2 F U D F' B' D' F R' F B2 L' R U F L' D2 L' U' D2 B L2 U D R 
12. 24.12 L' U' L' U2 R B' F2 R2 D' L' F R2 B' R L' F B D B U2 R2 D2 L' B2 F'

OH PB ao12


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 4, 2013)

Pyraminx with LBL only.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.97
worst time: 7.35
current avg5: 4.36 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 3.19 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 4.30 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 3.85 (σ = 0.70)

current avg50: 4.22 (σ = 0.77)
best avg50: 4.22 (σ = 0.77)

session avg: 4.22 (σ = 0.77)
session mean: 4.26


Spoiler: times



4.67, 3.26, 4.56, 3.96, 5.50+, 3.79, 7.08, 3.40, 5.03, 3.98, 7.35+, 5.43, 4.88, 2.94, 3.61, 3.45, 2.90, 3.19, 5.21, 4.83, 3.79, 4.52, 2.83, 5.50, 4.83, 4.97, 3.73, 3.81, 4.08, 3.41, 4.55, 2.71, 5.07, 1.97, 3.61, 5.56, 3.45, 4.18, 4.21, 3.19, 4.14, 5.90, 4.78, 4.63, 4.05, 4.93, 4.69, 3.69, 2.26, 4.69


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.62
1. 8.99 L U2 R' U' F' R2 B' R' D' F U' F2 D' B2 D R2 L2 U F2 D L2 
2. 8.00 R U2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 R' B2 F2 R' U' B' U L2 F D2 L2 B F 
3. (9.86) B' R' F2 B' R2 D' B L U' D F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 
4. 9.22 R' D2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' F L2 U2 B R2 F R' U R 
5. 7.01 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' B' R' U F L' F2 D' L2 D' U 
6. (6.77) L2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' D F2 D B' U' R B F R' D2 
7. 8.76 L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 D R' D R2 B' L D2 U' L' F 
8. 9.33 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L B L' D' L' U L2 F R' D2 U' 
9. 8.91 B2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 B' R2 B R' F' L D' R D U' 
10. 9.46 D' F2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 L' U' B2 L2 B' L D' F R' B2 F' 
11. 8.17 B' D F2 L' U2 B' U' R' D' B U B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 
12. 8.39 U' R2 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 D U L2 B' R' U L2 B' R' B' L' R2 U2

First time I've done more than 5 solves in a row in about 6 months, I did 21! Nice to see I've still got it, even with a pos cube


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 4, 2013)

56.03, 55.08, 54.58, 1:03.81, 1:00.64 = 57.25 Pb ao5

4x4


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2013)

1:33.15 with a 1:14 yauduction, I failed ll badly

edit:
next solve was 1:32.99 with a 1:22 yauduction


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *2x2x2 is silly*. Done with random CLL algs/ortega/silly 2BLD tricks



You take that back Ollie Frost!



Escher said:


> Average of 12: 8.62
> 
> First time I've done more than 5 solves in a row in about 6 months, I did 21! Nice to see I've still got it, even with a pos cube



Wow. Still got it.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 5, 2013)

9.04 avg5 on the Weilong. This cube could get me into actually practicing 3x3...


----------



## etshy (Sep 5, 2013)

3x3:
First Sub-20 3x3 Ao5 : *19.62* ( part of a *21.44 Ao12 PB* )
1. (18.72) R B2 U2 L U2 L2 R' U2 B2 R B L R2 B2 D F' L2 R 
2. (23.98) U R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L D2 U' B' L F' D2 B R B2 
3. 21.02 F' L2 D B R' F2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 L 
4. 18.83 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 R' F' U2 L2 U R D' R' F' L' 
5. 19.01 L U' L2 B L U' F L2 B U L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U D2 L2 U

21.44 Ao12 :


Spoiler



Average of 12: 21.44
1. 18.94 R2 U2 R' D2 L2 U R B U2 D R2 D2 B' L2 B U2 D2 F U2 B D2 
2. 24.13 L2 D F' R' D L' B L' D' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R2 B2 
3. 21.59 U2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 D R2 F' D F' D' U B R U 
4. 22.21 R U L' F' U' B' U L D F2 D2 F2 L F2 R B2 U2 R' B2 R2 
5. (26.65) L2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F L' B' U' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F' L' 
6. 20.95 F L2 F L2 D2 B' F' R2 U2 F D U2 F' U2 F2 L U2 R F L' 
7. 23.74 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U' L' F' D' R' D' B2 F U B 
8. (18.72) R B2 U2 L U2 L2 R' U2 B2 R B L R2 B2 D F' L2 R 
9. 23.98 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L D2 U' B' L F' D2 B R B2 
10. 21.02 F' L2 D B R' F2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 L 
11. 18.83 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 R' F' U2 L2 U R D' R' F' L' 
12. 19.01 L U' L2 B L U' F L2 B U L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U D2 L2 U



4x4 Yau:
single : *1:24.60 PB*
Ao5 : *1:39.38 PB* ( part of a *1:46.68 Ao12 PB* )
1. (1:46.85) u2 f2 U R' B2 D F2 R L f2 D' u2 U' B2 u r' u2 L2 f' D' U F2 f' D R' f' r' F2 U F2 f R' D L' r B' f2 r2 u D2 
2. 1:42.39 r U D' F2 R' L' D2 B2 F f' D f2 B2 D2 U' R f F D' u' f2 D' u' B' D' r D' R f' u' R D2 f2 u L2 F r' f2 L2 f 
3. 1:34.95 B' u' r2 U2 f' u2 f B' r2 D U r' B2 D u U2 r2 D U F' B u2 F' B' r2 F2 L f R' U2 D2 u2 B2 r F B' r' u F' r2 
4. 1:40.81 f R2 F u L D' B' r' F u2 R F' f u2 B r' u2 r U' B' R' D' r' u2 f D L u2 D2 L2 r' D r' U u2 D L R' B D' 
5. (1:24.60) F2 B' U' D' L' F' f L' u2 B' L2 B2 L' D2 L2 B2 r' D' r' u r2 F r2 U' F' f2 D R D' R2 U' B2 L' F L2 B F u2 U L

1:46.68 Ao12 :


Spoiler



verage of 12: 1:46.68
1. 1:54.52 f D u2 L r2 B' r u U L2 R U2 L2 r' B' F2 L2 R2 B f' F' U2 R r' B D u r' f U2 F2 f u' F f2 U R r B U2 
2. 1:55.40 B' u U r' D' u B f u F' f2 D' B' U' R' F' L' B2 D U u r' U r2 B2 r' B L u D2 R' B2 D' L2 U2 R f2 u D f2 
3. 1:35.96 u' L2 f2 B2 D L' r' u' B2 F2 U D2 L D2 u2 B' r2 U2 F' U' B' r2 R B U2 u2 r B' r U' R' L D' r' U' D2 B2 f2 D' B' 
4. 1:52.55 R' F2 R2 U D2 r' U F2 f' r f2 u D' U R2 f U2 D2 r' u' F2 f u L2 f' r2 D2 F' D L' U u2 R2 u L' D2 L' U' u D2 
5. 1:46.85 u2 f2 U R' B2 D F2 R L f2 D' u2 U' B2 u r' u2 L2 f' D' U F2 f' D R' f' r' F2 U F2 f R' D L' r B' f2 r2 u D2 
6. 1:42.39 r U D' F2 R' L' D2 B2 F f' D f2 B2 D2 U' R f F D' u' f2 D' u' B' D' r D' R f' u' R D2 f2 u L2 F r' f2 L2 f 
7. 1:34.95 B' u' r2 U2 f' u2 f B' r2 D U r' B2 D u U2 r2 D U F' B u2 F' B' r2 F2 L f R' U2 D2 u2 B2 r F B' r' u F' r2 
8. 1:40.81 f R2 F u L D' B' r' F u2 R F' f u2 B r' u2 r U' B' R' D' r' u2 f D L u2 D2 L2 r' D r' U u2 D L R' B D' 
9. (1:24.60) F2 B' U' D' L' F' f L' u2 B' L2 B2 L' D2 L2 B2 r' D' r' u r2 F r2 U' F' f2 D R D' R2 U' B2 L' F L2 B F u2 U L 
10. (1:59.23) F2 f L2 r2 D f' r' u' D B f2 L r2 u' D2 U2 F2 u2 R' D' L2 F' f' U2 D r2 F2 L f2 R' u' B2 F f2 L u2 D' B U2 D 
11. 1:52.89 D2 r' F' D2 u' F2 R2 r' f2 r' D F2 u2 f2 B D B' R' D f U2 L2 F f' u r2 D' B' u F2 u' R2 F' U2 D' u r' B2 f' R' 
12. 1:50.51 L2 F2 r U u' D' r2 L D f R2 U2 r D2 f' D2 F' r L2 u' U B' u' R2 r f' B' r F L' F2 f u2 B' R D L' R2 f2 u'



switched to Yau 2 weeks ago  YAY


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 5, 2013)

2.26 ao50 also.

Average of 12: 1.92
1. 1.66 U R' F' U2 R U' F R F U' 
2. 2.33 R F2 U' F' U F2 U' F' R2 
3. 1.78 U' R' U' F R2 U2 R' U F' 
4. 2.36 R' F2 R F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' 
5. 1.96 R U' F2 R F' U' R' U' R 
6. 1.83 U F' R2 U2 F R' F2 U2 R' 
7. 1.68 R2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 R 
8. 1.90 R F U' F2 U' F R' F' U2 
9. 1.83 F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
10. (1.40) F U' F U F U2 F' R' U' 
11. (2.53) U F R2 F U F' U' R' U' 
12. 1.84 R2 U F' R' U' R U2 F' R2


----------



## Riley (Sep 5, 2013)

Feet.

Average of 12: 59.60
1. 1:04.24 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 U B2 U L D F' L' U2 B' F' L' B R 
2. 57.26 B2 D2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 R B' R2 B D' F' U' L F2 L 
3. 1:04.18 B' U2 F U2 F D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F U F2 U L' B L F' R' F U' 
4. 55.77 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D B2 R' B' U B2 L U2 B2 R2 B' D 
5. 56.95 D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 R2 U' F R' D B R B L' U F2 
6. 57.82 F' U F2 R F B L' F' R' B2 U2 L' U2 R B2 U2 R L' U2 
7. 58.09 D2 B' U2 F L2 B' U2 B' R2 B F' U' L' F' L2 B2 D' R' D U' B 
8. (1:09.28) B2 D2 U2 B L2 F D2 F2 U2 F U2 R F' L' B2 D F R D U' B 
9. 1:02.96 R2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 R' B U' L' D' L D' F' U' B 
10. 56.27 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U' B2 L F' D2 U2 B2 L' B' D 
11. 1:02.44 B U2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' B F' L2 D' U2 B' D 
12. (49.87) B U2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' B F' L2 D' U2 B' D 

57.26, (1:04.18), (55.77), 56.95, 57.82 = 57.34

56.27, 1:02.44, 49.87 = 56.19 

All PBs (even the single). Currently at a 1:08.16 average of 65.


----------



## maxcube (Sep 5, 2013)

14.30 new best 3/5

Mean: 14.65
Average: 14.30
Best time: 13.24
Median: 14.28
Worst time: 17.10
Standard deviation: 1.41

Best average of 5: 14.30
1-5 - 13.44 14.28 (13.24) 15.19 (17.10)

1. 13.44 D' L2 U F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' L U F D2 U2 L' B' F2 U'
2. 14.28 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R' L' B' D' F' R2 L' B2 U2 B
3. 13.24 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R D U2 F' D R' F2 D' B L2
4. 15.19 D2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B' R' D B' R2 D2 B U2 B2 F' R2
5. 17.10 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U F D' R' D' F L D U' F L' D2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 5, 2013)

FreeFOP
8.26 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D' U' R2 F L2 R D B' F R' B' L2 F' 

z2 y'
M' U' R' U2 //2x2x2 + 1 cross edge (4)
x' L U L' y' L2 U2 L' //Pseudo 2x2x3 (6)
U R U' R' U' L' //F2L-1 (6)
R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R //F2L (9)
U2 Lw' U' L U R U' L' U //LL (9)

34 STM / 8.26 s = 4.116 TPS
34 STM + 8.26 s = 42.26 CC points lol


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 5, 2013)

3x3x3
17.01, 16.75, (15.82), 16.54, 17.90, 17.30, 17.46, (18.63), 16.32, 17.70, 17.38, 18.60 = 17.30 average of 12. PB and first average with all solves sub-19 

First 3x3x3 PB in a while, been spending time playing with columns first instead, haha  only averaging 27-28 with it at the moment though.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 5, 2013)

3x3

12.16 PB avg12
13.20 PB avg100


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2013)

qt im unbanned now

15 puzzle pbs: 3.95 single, 6.71 average of 5, 7.80 mo10, 7.94 avg12, 8.54 avg50, 8.94 avg100


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> qt im unbanned now
> 
> 15 puzzle pbs: 3.95 single, 6.71 average of 5, 7.80 mo10, 7.94 avg12, 8.54 avg50, 8.94 avg100



Yæ! Ben is back!

On topic: did 12 solves. Pretty mediocre. Wtf. 16.685 ao12. 16.256 ao5. Pre-school sessions are good?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 5, 2013)

WTF I really didn't want to like this Weilong, but I'm getting such good times

avg12: 9.58 (0.01 off PB) with [8.46 avg5]

9.82, 10.18, 9.82, 10.71, (12.17), [8.21, 8.97, 8.20, (7.29), 9.97], 8.88, 11.06


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 5, 2013)

According to CubingStats, I'm faster than Feliks at 4x4.

Achievement unlocked!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 5, 2013)

Pyraminx Average of 100: 11.18 Pretty sure the first prya avg of 100 I have done in one sitting



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.43
worst time: 21.93

current avg5: 12.54 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 7.45 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 10.23 (σ = 1.98)
best avg12: 8.94 (σ = 1.54)

current avg100: 11.18 (σ = 2.92)
best avg100: 11.18 (σ = 2.92)


10.41, 9.74, 12.40, (21.93), 14.21, 7.05, 12.31, 12.96, 10.68, 12.51, 14.47, 10.46, 10.56, 8.72, 10.27, 10.09, 8.00, 15.06, 10.20, 11.60, 12.97, 5.69, 10.91, 14.38, 17.79, 9.21, 10.67, 7.63, 9.77, 16.26, 12.38, 12.78, 7.78, 14.72, 10.98, 9.97, 15.44, 13.72, 15.57, 13.81, 8.53, 8.24, 6.91, 5.97, 7.20, 12.90, 10.69, 14.05, 11.13, 14.62, 11.67, 17.28, 14.84, 8.84, 14.40, 15.23, 7.63, 7.77, 14.13, 12.48, 13.33, 8.23, 7.75, 9.50, 7.04, 9.83, 12.20, 10.55, 7.06, 8.26, 15.76, 7.01, 8.97, 12.23, 12.50, 6.71, 11.11, 13.57, 15.44, 12.88, 8.96, 7.48, 15.19, 9.42, 13.60, 14.36, 15.84, (5.43), 8.67, 7.91, 7.16, 10.97, 11.36, 8.53, 10.06, 6.19, 13.05, 12.85, 11.73, 13.97


----------



## Username (Sep 5, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Pyraminx Average of 100: 11.18 Pretty sure the first prya avg of 100 I have done in one sitting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's fun, isn't it


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 5, 2013)

Username said:


> It's fun, isn't it



Me saying prya is fun is like you saying mega is fun, it just ain't gonna happen!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2013)

15 puzzle tps pb

7.913 single, 115 moves = *14.533 tps*


----------



## Patrick M (Sep 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 15 puzzle tps pb
> 
> 7.913 single, 115 moves = *14.533 tps*



That tps...thats insane


----------



## Username (Sep 5, 2013)

11.78 ao100


----------



## Escher (Sep 5, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.41
1. 8.89 B' R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' B' U' B' U' F' 
2. (7.24) D' R2 D L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 R B F D' L B2 D' F' 
3. 7.67 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L' D' L2 F2 U F R2 D U' B 
4. 8.46 U2 B' D' B2 D' L F L B R L2 U2 R2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 
5. (10.46) R F2 B2 U F' R' D' F' U' R2 U2 B R2 B D2 R2 B L2 U2 D2 
6. 8.46 D' B2 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' F U L' R D2 F2 D F' U 
7. 9.00 D' F' B D2 L U D' F2 R' D R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 L 
8. 8.71 U F2 U2 L2 F' D' L' F2 B' R F' D2 F U2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 B 
9. 8.52 L D2 F D' R2 B' D F' L' F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 
10. 8.20 F U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R U' B' U' R2 F' D B2 L D' 
11. 8.57 R' B2 L F' L2 D B R' F2 L D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 U 
12. 7.65 F' D2 F U2 B R2 B U2 B D2 R2 D' L' F' R' D L' D' B' L 

Day 2, another 30 solves, cubing is fun :3


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 5, 2013)

wtf 7x7 avg of 5 4:21.14 and sub 4 single. My look ahead is on fire today! 

4:19.36, 4:30.19, 3:49.20, 4:27.41, 4:16.64


----------



## maxcube (Sep 5, 2013)

New avg 12 pb: 15.53

1. 16.18 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 L U2 F U B' U' R L2 F' L
2. 17.99 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 R B2 F R U2 R2 D L' B' L'
3. 17.15 D F2 D B2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U' F' B2 D' U B2 U2 B' R B U
4. 16.39 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F' R' D' L2 U B2 D2 B2 R U2
5. 17.10 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B R' U2 F U2 L' D' U R2 F R
6. (12.33) R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 D' R D' B D B' F D L D2 L2 U2
7. 13.59 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D B2 D B2 U' B2 R B F2 D2 R' L F' D' U'
8. (28.00) D' U2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U L' U' L2 B' R F' L2 D2 B' U2
9. 12.98 U' R2 D F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R B R2 D F' R D B2 U' L' U'
10. 14.28 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R U2 B' F2 L2 F D' F2
11. 16.12 F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 R B2 R B' L B2 D2 R' F' D U'
12. 13.48 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L' D B L' F U' R B U2 B U


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 5, 2013)

1. 5.91 L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' U2 F D' B2 F R' 
PLL skip. Can't reconstruct.


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 5, 2013)

7.73, 7.96, (7.35), 7.97, (8.18) = 7.89

Average of 5: 7.89
1. 7.73 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 L' D L2 B2 F' R' F R B2 U' 
2. 7.96 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' U L R F U' B2 D' R2 D2 
3. (7.35) D2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 F' L' R2 D2 B D F D2 L B2 D2 
4. 7.97 R2 B L2 F D2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 F R' B' U L D' F U' R' D2 F' 
5. (8.18) F2 U2 R B2 D2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R' U B D' B2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 R


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 15 puzzle tps pb
> 
> 7.913 single, 115 moves = *14.533 tps*



Whoa. What sim do you use for 15 puzzle?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Whoa. What sim do you use for 15 puzzle?



this


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 6, 2013)

PB OH average of 12,5 and singles (Lucky and NL). My first sub 30 average of 5.
Average of 12: 31.97(1-12)
Average of 5: 29.97(0-4)
0. 29.25 B L R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' L' B' L2 R' U B2 R F' B U' D' R' F' D L' B'
1. 27.38 R D' B F R L2 F B' D' U2 R2 F2 D L F U2 B' F' R2 U' R L2 U' R' U 
2. 39.90 L B F U' B U L' D' B2 R2 B' D' R2 U2 B D' U2 R' F' L' F' R U L' F 
3. 33.28 B' D R' U L U2 L R' F' U2 R' F L2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 L B F' U2 R D2 F2 
4. (22.00) R2 U2 D' R2 D B U B2 R2 L' U' F2 R2 L B U' D' F' R2 L D' L2 B R2 F 
5. 31.71 L' D2 F L U' F U D2 L2 F L F' B2 U2 D R2 L' D' R2 U2 B F' L2 U B' 
6. 31.27 R F' R' U R2 U D2 L R' D U2 F' R2 D' B F2 U L2 F2 B' L2 R2 B' L' R 
7. (42.77) R2 F2 R2 L' D' U L' U L2 D' F U R2 F B' D U B' R2 L' B D L B F' 
8. 31.30 U2 F2 D2 B R B2 R' D2 R D U2 B2 L' U D2 B2 U D L' D F R U' D2 R 
9. 37.40 U' D' L' U2 L' U' F2 L2 B' U R F D2 U2 L' D L B' F D B2 R' B' U' D 
10. 31.39 D2 B' U L2 U' D R' B R2 F2 B' R D' R B' F U2 B' L D L2 B' L2 D F' 
11. 28.69 D2 L U D F' R2 U2 F2 B2 L D B' D' R' D' F2 D' R' L2 B L2 R D' L' D' 
12. 27.36 B2 U' R2 U' R' B2 R L' D' F U' D F2 R2 U' R' U L R' F L U' F2 R F


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2013)

1. 8.10 D2 R' F' U2 B2 R' B R2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U 

PLL skip

Edit: 10.91, (13.25), (10.55), 11.40, 11.50 = 11.27 PB avg5

Still waiting for a sub 12 avg12....


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 6, 2013)

oh

Average of 12: 21.14
1. 18.89 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F' R' B2 U F2 U B L' U' L2 
2. 22.44 D' F L2 U2 R2 L2 U F' R U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D L2 U2 D R2 
3. 23.86 L2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B R' F R2 F2 U' L D' U' R 
4. 21.15 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F D' F' R D L2 U' R2 B L2 
5. (17.07) F2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 F U2 R2 U2 R' F' L2 D2 R' D' B R' U 
6. (26.45) D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L B' F2 L' D' R U L' R F' 
7. 18.85 U2 B' L2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D' F' R D L' B R' D2 L U' 
8. 24.42 F2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 L B' U B2 F' R' B D2 U' L' F2 
9. 19.19 D2 R2 F D2 F R2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 R B L U' R2 U R B' L2 
10. 19.44 R U2 L U2 B2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' F' U2 R2 B2 D' B' D2 B' 
11. 20.73 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 U F' R D L F' R2 B2 U' F' U 
12. 22.38 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B' L2 D' F' R2 D2 B2 D L' D2

also had 2 sub-20 avg5s today. happy


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2013)

6:46.82 7x7 single. First solve with my mini shengshou.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 6, 2013)

OH Average - 12.28
12.84	L2 B L F2 L' U R' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R' F2 B D' R2 U B2 U F' B2 D R' U'
12.53	U2 R2 D R2 B' R2 B' U D' L' D U2 R L U' L2 B' U' B2 U2 D2 R' L2 U2 L'
(10.45)	F2 U' B2 F L2 B' R D2 U' R' D L2 F' B R2 F2 D L2 B' D' L' U' L2 U' F
(17.38)	D2 B' U' B2 R' F D' B' D R' B' L' U F2 B2 U F2 D L2 R' B2 F' L' F2 R'
11.47	B2 L F D' U' B' F' L' B2 L2 U' R' L B U2 D2 B L' R U L F' L U F'

Second sub WR average  Last solve's cross saved me  Still cant find a replacement for my dead 55mm zhanchi 

Edit : from TTW, it doesnt add brackets :/ Just added:fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)

24 puzzle

22.399, *17.624, (15.824), 23.304, 19.987, 18.873*, 22.183, 22.159, 20.065, (24.841), 21.191, 19.725 = 20.751 average of 12, *18.828 average of 5*


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2013)

12.30, 11.18, (14.78), (9.93), 11.11 = 11.53

On cam  The 9.93 had a PLL skip to an AUF fail


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 6, 2013)

2x2 avg5: 1.58 PB

(3.28)	F U' F' R U' R2 U2 R' U
1.44 R U R' F U2 R' F R' F'
(1.17)	R U' F R U2 R2 F R' U'
1.65 F U2 F' R U2 F U R2 U'
1.66 U2 F' U R' F' U2 F'

keyboard


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 6, 2013)

[h=5]PB avg5: 13.62

13.04 D2 F' B2 L2 U B L D' B2 F R2 L U' L B' R2 D2 R2 L B F' U2 F2 R F2
13.08 R' F B R2 U F' D2 L2 D U F' R D F2 B' R' L' U' F D' R' D B' U L2
14.23 D F D' B2 L B U F2 B2 D B' U2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 R' D' L' D2 L B2 U2 F
13.55 U' D2 R F' L2 F R L D F' B' D2 U L F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B' R' U' D R'
24.46 U B2 L2 U' F L2 U2 L2 F2 B' L U2 F B R' D2 L2 U' B F2 R2 F2 U2 F R2

sub-14 wat[/h]


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)

24 puzzle single 14.465

edit: 13.968 single, 19.78 avg12
edit2: next solve 14.218, 17.70 avg5, 18.93 avg12


----------



## BoBoGuy (Sep 6, 2013)

FMC PB-19 moves
Lost scramble, but
U' L' U2 B'-222 block
D2 R U' R' D2- +1 pair
R U R2 F' R-all but 3 edges
U2 M' U2 M-L3E
Yay! Former PB-22 moves


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 6, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 2x2 avg5: 1.58 PB
> 
> (3.28)	F U' F' R U' R2 U2 R' U
> 1.44 R U R' F U2 R' F R' F'
> ...


 STill CLL only?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Sep 6, 2013)

PB's
2x2: 1/3/5/12/100: 0.50, 2.21, 2.75, 3.12, 3.35
3x3: 5.72, 9.31, 9.88, 10.85, 12.12
4x4: 35.66, 43.98, 46.07, 47.87
5x5: 1:12.66, 1:29.09, 1:35.45, 1:37.89
3OH: 11.30, 16.66, 17.65, 19.90
6x6: 2:52.17, 3:12.56, 3:14.43, 3:19.95
7x7: 4:49.00, 4:57.11, 5:05.54, 5:07.34
Mega: 3:16.72, 3:26.26, 3:29.05
Pyra: 1.91, 4.35, 5.56, 6.94, 7.53
Sq1: 23.76, 31.54, 33.43, 36.64
Clock: 9.97, 13.78, 15.54, 16.56


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 6, 2013)

My sig is EG-1 progress. I only knew around 22/42 EG-1 when I got the 1.96.


----------



## Username (Sep 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.85 PB
1. 9.68 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B U2 L R' D L F' R' F U2 
2. (9.66) R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B' U' L R D2 F2 L2 B' D' L' 
3. (12.76) U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F U B R' D B2 D2 B R' U2 
4. 9.72 D2 B D2 B L2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 R2 D L R U B' R B D L2 
5. 10.14 D' L U L F2 R' F2 D' F' D2 R U2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> My sig is EG-1 progress.


Why ABCDEFGH and not OHTULPAS?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 6, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 2x2 avg5: 1.58 PB
> 
> (3.28)	F U' F' R U' R2 U2 R' U
> 1.44 R U R' F U2 R' F R' F'
> ...



2x2x2 is no longer silly


----------



## Username (Sep 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 9.85 PB
> 1. 9.68 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B U2 L R' D L F' R' F U2
> 2. (9.66) R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B' U' L R D2 F2 L2 B' D' L'
> 3. (12.76) U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F U B R' D B2 D2 B R' U2
> ...



10.70 ao12

Both PB


----------



## Bobo (Sep 6, 2013)

I hate Username.
10.00 ao5


----------



## Wassili (Sep 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 9.85 PB
> 1. 9.68 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B U2 L R' D L F' R' F U2
> 2. (9.66) R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B' U' L R D2 F2 L2 B' D' L'
> 3. (12.76) U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F U B R' D B2 D2 B R' U2
> ...



Bro I'm done, I've been stuck on sub-14 for like months and haven't been improving since, while you already average 10s -_-


----------



## Username (Sep 6, 2013)

Bobo said:


> I hate Username.


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 6, 2013)

0.51 Uperm 
M2 U M' U2 M U M2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> 0.51 Uperm
> M2 U M' U2 M U M2


plus rike 0.2 more for bad timer use probaly


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 6, 2013)

TDM said:


> Why ABCDEFGH and not OHTULPAS?



Because I'm compiling my EG-1 algs Gilles-Roux style...well I stole Rob Yau's table.


----------



## kcl (Sep 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 9.85 PB
> 1. 9.68 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B U2 L R' D L F' R' F U2
> 2. (9.66) R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B' U' L R D2 F2 L2 B' D' L'
> 3. (12.76) U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F U B R' D B2 D2 B R' U2
> ...



Give me 3 months and hopefully I'll have a sub 10 average of 5, tying the 10 months it took you! Nice job


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry for double post

2x2 PB avg12: 1.93 (keyboard)

1.77, 1.91, 1.90, 1.59, 2.26, 1.89, 1.66, 3.12, 1.71, 1.47, (3.16), (1.10)

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 F R U2
2. F R' U2 F U2 R' U F R' U'
3. F' R F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R'
4. R U' R' U' R2 F U' R' F U
5. U2 F R' U' R U' F R2
6. U2 R' F' U' F2 U F'
7. R2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F'
8. U2 R' F2 U R U R' F2 R U'
9. U R' U2 F U' F' U2 F R2 U2
10. R F U F' R F2 R' F R'
11. F' U2 R F' U' R F' U2 F
12. R' F2 U' R2 U' R U2 F2 U'


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 10.30
1. (13.44) U F' L2 U L2 U' F R' B' L2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 D' R2 U L2 
2. 10.71 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R B' R U F D' U2 L B2 L D2 
3. 9.99 D2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 R' D' F2 D B D2 U L' F2 
4. 10.20 B R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 L U' F' L U' F2 
5. (9.77) F' R' D' F B' U' B U' B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' 

3x3 PB avg5

Edit: Also this:

Average of 5: 10.36
1. 11.76 L2 D F2 R2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U F' R B' L' U L2 D2 L' B2 
2. (7.99) U' L2 R2 B2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L B U2 F2 L2 D F2 L' U2 
3. (15.39) R' B' L D2 R' B2 U' R' L' B L2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 U D2 R2 U2 
4. 10.34 R2 B D2 B D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B R' U B2 F' U B' L' D' U2 B 
5. 8.98 B F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F2 D U B D L' R B' U' R D2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 6, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.32
1. 9.12 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' R2 D B2 D2 U' F' R'
2. 8.82 B' L2 D2 L' B D2 B U' D' B L F2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2
3. 8.22 D R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 B' L' D2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D L2
4. 8.32 R B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L R U2 R2 B D R B2 U2 R2 U R F'
5. 8.73 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U B' U' L U2 L2 R' D2 R U B
6. 7.49 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F L F D' B' L R D' R
7. (9.19) F U' R B U' F' L U2 F L' D2 F L2 F D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 L2
8. 7.45 B F2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 R B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 F' L'
9. 8.32 U2 B F L2 B U2 F' D2 U2 F L' U' L R D' R2 D2 U2 R' U
10. 8.10 B2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' D' L2 F L F U2 R D' U' F
11. 8.62 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D U' B' U F U' L' U2 B L2 B R'
12. (7.10) R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 U' F' U L2 R'

These were the first 12 solves of the day...

Also 7.96 AO5 in there.

9.30 AO100


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 6, 2013)

(22.98), 27.07, 24.33, (40.24), 29.83, 23.05, 34.51, 24.59, 36.56, 28.22, 24.52, 32.04 = *28.47*

SQ1


----------



## maxcube (Sep 6, 2013)

WOO, just got my package of cubes, a Zhanchi and a Weilong. The Weilong was already assembled and completely usable out of the box. The Zhanchi was DIY, after putting it together it feels uhh... bad. Probably because I do not have any suitable lubricant right now, hopefully it'll shine once my Lubix arrives.

After about an hour of getting used to the Weilong, I set a new pb ao12: 15.03. I am so much more consistent on this cube.

1. 15.01 U F2 L2 D R2 D R2 D B2 F2 U B' L D' F U R2 U2 B' U2 F' U'
2. 13.32 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U' L' D U2 R' L2 U' L' U' B L'
3. 15.73 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B L2 U R2 B L B F2 L U'
4. 15.36 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R' U2 F D' B' F' L2 F D2 F2 U'
5. 15.36 D L2 F2 D U L2 F2 U L2 D B D L B R B L F' R2 D U'
6. 15.51 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 U R2 D L2 F' U F' L2 B2 R' U2 B2 F' U'
7. 16.02 L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' U L2 F' L' U L2 F2 R D' L B' F L2
8. (11.59) B2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' U R2 D2 L D R F L2 B2 D2
9. (17.26) B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R' D2 R L D' U2 F L' F2 R
10. 15.37 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' L U' B2 F' D B R F U' L' U'
11. 15.57 B2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 R' F U' F' R' B' U R' D' U L'
12. 13.04 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' L D' F R' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

I just might continue to see what my ao50 is.


----------



## kcl (Sep 6, 2013)

So I got a stackmat and a timer yesterday.. I had super cold hands but I wanted to do a solve. So I get a scramble that's nothing special, and boom. 9.43 single. My first ever solve on my timer


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

wat 
23.40, (33.63), (16.86), 22.49, 20.31 = *22.07* SQ1 PB avg5



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 23.40 (4,3) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (3,6) / (3,-1) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (1,2) / (6,2) / (4,-3) /
2. (33.63) (4,-1) / (6,3) / (4,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,0) / (6,-2) / (6,4) / (2,-1) / (3,6) / (-3,2) / (-2,-2) / (2,6) / (-5,-3) / (-3,-1) /
3. (16.86) (4,6) / (5,5) / (-5,1) / (5,3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (6,6) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,-5)
4. 22.49 (-3,-1) / (-3,6) / (1,1) / (2,5) / (4,1) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (1,0) / (-4,3) / (-4,-3) / (-5,6) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (6,-2)
5. 20.31 (-2,6) / (-1,-3) / (6,3) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (3,6) / (4,0) / (6,0)


----------



## rj (Sep 7, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> WTF I really didn't want to like this Weilong, but I'm getting such good times
> 
> avg12: 9.58 (0.01 off PB) with [8.46 avg5]
> 
> 9.82, 10.18, 9.82, 10.71, (12.17), [8.21, 8.97, 8.20, (7.29), 9.97], 8.88, 11.06



Weilong <3


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

Amazing average of 100 today, PB by 0.7x, on out of the box Weilong 
Still only one sub 10 though (Nl posted a couple days ago)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.742
worst time: 19.372

current avg5: 13.632 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 12.958 (σ = 0.95) PB by 0.2x

current avg12: 14.158 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 13.690 (σ = 0.80) off PB by 0.02

current avg100: 14.439 (σ = 1.23)
best avg100: 14.439 (σ = 1.23) PB by 0.7x yay for finally sub15

Also 4x4 Pb single 48.693 and avg25 59.752 (sub 1 :tu)
And 2x2 avg100 5.159


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 7, 2013)

49.59 avg12 on a white unmodded ss v5

This is an accomplishment, as I haven't used a white cube in over a year.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

12.61 OH single lololol, previous PB was 14.94

B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D B F U F' D2 R' F U 

x y U' R' x' U' R2
z U' R U2 R' z U R' U'
R U' R U x z' U R U' R'
z U R U' R U R' U'
x U R U'
z' U' R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R'

45 moves / 12.61 = 3.57 TPS

EDIT: 21.96 avg100, yay sub-22


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 49.59 avg12 on a white unmodded ss v5
> 
> This is an accomplishment, as I haven't used a white cube in over a year.


For a second there I thought you got a sub-50 avg12 on a V-Cube 5.


some 15 puzzle sim times:
8.812 avg5 = 9.581 9.018 (12.240) 7.836 (6.627)
9.476 avg12 = 11.722 (6.564) (13.010) 11.081 8.336 9.262 9.058 9.581 9.018 12.240 7.836 6.627
10.694 avg100


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> For a second there I thought you got a sub-50 avg12 on a V-Cube 5.



...that's exactly what happened. 40.02 single as well ;D

It's cause I was listening to miley.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rubiks Clock

Average of 5: 5.89
1. (6.86) (-3, 3) / (2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (5, 2) / (3) / (2) / (1) / (0) / (0) / (-2) / UdUd
2. 6.08 (5, 2) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -2) / (2) / (6) / (-5) / (5) / (-1) / (-1) / dUdU
3. 5.69 (3, -4) / (-1, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2) / (-1) / (5) / (3) / (0) / (0) / UdUd
4. (5.43) (-1, 0) / (3, -2) / (2, -4) / (0, 5) / (-2) / (-1) / (-1) / (4) / (5) / (-5) / UddU
5. 5.90 (-5, 0) / (2, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (4) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / (4) / (-4) / UddU

;;;;;;


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Rubiks Clock
> 
> Average of 5: 5.89
> 1. (6.86) (-3, 3) / (2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (5, 2) / (3) / (2) / (1) / (0) / (0) / (-2) / UdUd
> ...



What?! Crazy, good job! :O

Also, did a bunch of square-1 solves

number of times: 121/123
best time: 13.31
worst time: 52.84

current avg5: 22.34 (σ = 1.70)
best avg5: 20.27 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 23.16 (σ = 3.15)
best avg12: 20.97 (σ = 1.85)

current avg50: 24.46 (σ = 3.58)
best avg50: 23.44 (σ = 3.00)

current avg100: 24.23 (σ = 4.03)
best avg100: 24.01 (σ = 3.74)

session avg: 24.10 (σ = 3.53)
session mean: 24.32

PB avg100. Failed the last 10 solves. Could've been sub 24.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> For a second there I thought you got a sub-50 avg12 on a *V-Cube 5.*





yoshinator said:


> ...that's exactly what happened. 40.02 single as well ;D



So you got a sub-50 avg12 and 40.02 single on 5x5?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So you got a sub-50 avg12 and 40.02 single on 5x5?



You know that isn't the case

Well, 99% it isn't


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

8.66, (11.43), 9.55, 9.96, (8.38) =* 9.39*

Clock (not PB)


----------



## Username (Sep 7, 2013)

52.xy (I think) official 4x4 average, places me pretty well in Finland. (Video coming unless something weird happens.)

Rest of 1st day was a fail, except for sub 1 average and 44 single teambld with Niko.

All cool events are tomorrow


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

Username said:


> 52.xy (I think) official 4x4 average, places me pretty well in Finland. (Video coming unless something weird happens.)
> 
> Rest of 1st day was a fail, except for sub 1 average and 44 single teambld with Niko.
> 
> All cool events are tomorrow



Nice! How was multi?


----------



## Username (Sep 7, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice! How was multi?



5/9 ((( (38 mins)

I have another attempt in a month though


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

Username said:


> 5/9 ((( (38 mins)
> 
> I have another attempt in a month though



Oh I see.  Anyway good luck for tomorrow! (break the pyra NRs  )


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

OH:
13.71, 10.51, 10.25, 14.91, 12.15 = *12.12*

10.25 was PLL skip. Chocked when trying to roll out.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Sep 7, 2013)

Megaminx *41.62* nl single 


Spoiler



Scramble: R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## KCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

yay all PB's

avg of 12: 33.64

Time List:
1. 32.87 F' U2 Fw' R' Uw2 B2 Uw' L2 Rw' F' D2 R Fw R' Uw' U Rw B Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw' Rw' U Rw2 Uw L F2 Fw' Uw Rw' U B2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 U2 R' Rw2 F' 
2. 32.50 F D U' B' U2 Uw' B Fw' R' Rw Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 B' L' Rw Fw2 L D L2 R' B' D Rw2 U' Rw L F Fw' D' Uw Fw D2 F' L Fw U2 B2 Rw' 
3. (26.91) F' Rw F' D' Rw F2 B U' R' Rw2 L' B2 F D' B' Fw2 U' B2 F R' B F2 Rw' Fw2 F' L R2 Fw2 D2 L' B R F2 U' F' Uw2 U2 L2 R2 U2 
4. 33.02 B R' B' U R2 U2 D B' Rw' D2 R U2 D' Uw' Rw B' R2 U2 L2 Fw' R2 D F L2 D' F Fw' B' Uw2 D' B2 Fw L B' L' B2 Uw B2 R Fw' 
5. (37.45) Fw Uw' U2 F2 L' R' Rw' U2 Fw2 L F Fw L2 U' D2 R U' Uw2 D2 Fw2 R' Rw' F' R F D' F2 Uw B' D2 R Rw2 Uw' Rw L D Rw2 B2 Uw F' 
6. 33.37 Rw' R2 Fw F Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 B' R' L Fw' F2 D' L2 Fw' Uw' B L' B U' Fw B D2 U' L' U L' F R2 F2 L R' Uw' B D2 F2 Fw' R2 Fw 
7. 32.64 F' Uw2 U2 L' Fw Rw' D' U F L' U Uw Rw2 B' Rw' B D' Rw' D' Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 L' D2 Uw2 F' L F' B' L2 B' F2 Uw' L2 F Uw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' 
8. 36.62 R' U R' U B Uw2 D B U2 R F B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D L B2 L2 F2 Uw' F2 R' Fw L Rw Fw F' Uw' D' Fw R2 Rw' B Rw B2 
9. 35.43 Fw D' Uw' F Rw L B' L' Uw2 R' U' Uw' Rw Uw R2 F Fw2 U' L2 Fw2 Uw R' Fw U2 R Uw' Rw' F' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw2 D2 L Uw Rw' U Rw2 Fw' D' 
10. 33.00 F' U2 Uw2 D B Fw D2 B2 Fw2 L F Rw Uw2 D' U2 L Rw2 U' F' B2 R Fw2 U' F2 L' Uw Fw Uw L B' D2 L2 F' Uw B' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw Rw' 
11. 34.18 Uw2 F B2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw R' Rw2 F' R B R2 U Fw B2 F D Rw D2 L' Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 D Fw B' R' F Uw' Rw L2 R' F Fw' U2 R 
12. 32.77 B R2 U' B2 Fw2 D R2 B2 Uw' B2 Fw F L' Rw2 Uw' R' Uw2 U' B2 Fw U2 Fw2 U Rw B2 D2 Fw2 B2 Uw U Fw L' B R2 U L D Uw F' Fw2

solves 1-5 make a 32.79 ao5
part of a 35.04 avg of 50


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 7, 2013)

KCuber said:


> yay all PB's
> 
> avg of 12: 33.64
> 
> ...



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## blokpoi (Sep 7, 2013)

number of times: 100/103
best time: 9.99
worst time: 17.09

current avg5: 12.68 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 12.46 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 13.38 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 13.34 (σ = 0.80)

current avg100: 13.85 (σ = 1.13)
best avg100: 13.85 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 13.84 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 13.74

times


Spoiler



14.50, 13.60, 12.28, 13.92, 14.85, 13.86, 15.29, 13.40, 14.75, 13.81, 12.61, 12.71, 15.06, 13.31, 14.07, 14.53, 12.78, DNF(11.92), 14.15, 15.09, 10.48, 13.38, 15.97, 13.59, 12.80, 15.06, 14.94, 14.35, 13.85, 15.34, 14.65, 13.03, 9.99, 15.02, 15.21, 11.06, 12.91, 15.37, 14.31, DNF(14.11), 14.79, 12.74, 11.14, 13.52, 12.03, 15.87, 13.66, 16.03, 13.42, 13.70, 13.95, 12.99, 13.34, 12.54, 14.20, 12.52, 15.99, 11.45, 14.06, 12.71, 15.19, 14.19, 14.29, 14.08, 14.31, 14.74, 11.37, DNF(13.24), 13.98, 14.92, 15.12, 13.10, 13.99, 14.51, 15.55, 10.72, 14.31, 14.17, 15.55, 13.31, 12.99, 14.10, 17.09, 11.27, 14.82, 12.31, 13.06, 13.88, 12.21, 13.08, 13.63, 14.91, 14.26, 14.28, 16.21, 13.23, 11.52, 13.48, 11.29, 12.96, 12.91, 14.12, 12.16


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 7, 2013)

4x4 Average of 5: *49.94*

1. 53.64 F' r2 R2 U B' F U2 R f' L2 r D B2 L r B2 D2 L f' F' R F2 U u2 f2 U D u R F U2 f2 D' R2 u2 B F' u D2 L2 
2. (1:00.56) D' F U L' r2 u' U' D' f F L2 F' u' R f' D' R2 f' F r2 D' F2 D' U' u B2 f2 u' L2 r D f2 D R2 L r' u' B r2 R 
3. 47.21 B2 f L' F2 D2 R' u R2 F2 D F r' L2 B' R' f2 L U2 r2 R' L' F' U f u' L D R f' U' B2 u' B2 f2 u2 D2 R' r D B 
4. (45.71) r f B2 r2 R' u' D L2 f' F2 u2 U L r2 R2 D B2 R2 r' U2 R f F' B2 U' f' R B F' R' D F U R r u' f' L' f2 R 
5. 48.97 D' F2 B f U' r' f' L' u F' r R2 U R' F' u2 U2 R2 r F2 R u2 L2 f2 U D' L U R F' f u' R' U u' F D2 L U' r2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 7, 2013)

Today @Milan BLD Day:
third place in 3x3 (11.56 avg)
Second place in 3BLD (but nr in first round)
First place oh (17.xy avg)
Today was a good day


----------



## Username (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2013)

Spoiler: PB (13.60)



Scramble: D' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D2 F2 R' D' L2 B2 U' F' D' U L U

z2 y // Inspection
D2 L U R' U2 R' F // Cross (7/7)
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 1st Pair (8/15)
L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd Pair (7/22)
U2 y' R U' R' L U L' // 3rd Pair (7/29)
U' y' R' U' R // 4th Pair (4/33)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (8/41)
U' M2' U M' U2' M U M2' // PLL (12/53)
View at alg.garron


53/13.60=3.90 TPS
My first sub-14 that isn't a 15.xy+

Edit: 14.45, 17.12, 19.78, 23.15, 22.54, 18.82, 16.84, (13.60), 14.77, (23.80), 17.35, 18.68 = 18.35 Ao12 / 16.32 Ao5


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 7, 2013)

Username said:


>


What happened in pyra? Are there live results anywhere?


----------



## Username (Sep 7, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> What happened in pyra? Are there live results anywhere?



Pyra is tomorrow 

No live results :/


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Pyra is tomorrow
> 
> No live results :/



Oops read the schedule for the wrong day


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 7, 2013)

4x4 non lucky single: *40.35*
u' D2 L' B2 r2 R2 u R F u R2 U2 B u' U2 F2 B2 D2 B L2 f U2 D' r F u' U2 F2 L r' f2 u2 f D2 r' R' D2 r2 R2 u'


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 7, 2013)

*PB 2x2 avg5: 1.43* w/ keyboard

1. (1.07) - R' U F' U2 F' R F U' R'
2. (3.09) - F2 U R2 F' R' U F R' F
3. 1.83 - R2 F2 R' F U F U R U2
4. 1.22 - F' U R U R2 U R F2 R' U
5. 1.25 - R U' F U F2 R' F U' R

****ed up the avg12 though, i got a 2.17


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 7, 2013)

philkt731 said:


> 4x4 Average of 5: *49.94*
> 
> 1. 53.64 F' r2 R2 U B' F U2 R f' L2 r D B2 L r B2 D2 L f' F' R F2 U u2 f2 U D u R F U2 f2 D' R2 u2 B F' u D2 L2
> 2. (1:00.56) D' F U L' r2 u' U' D' f F L2 F' u' R f' D' R2 f' F r2 D' F2 D' U' u B2 f2 u' L2 r D f2 D R2 L r' u' B r2 R
> ...



Wat. You still cube?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 7, 2013)

Phil Thomas is the man.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

(7.88), 9.97, (10.35), 8.38, 8.58 = *8.98*

Clock (not PB)

9.95 avg25 with best avg12 of 9.96

...


----------



## maxcube (Sep 7, 2013)

3x3 pb a05: 14.00

1. (11.62) B2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B L2 D B2 D2 R F R2 F L' U'
2. 13.48 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U2 L' B2 U' F' U B2 R D' R'
3. 13.47 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L' R2 F' D U' L2 F' U L2 D2 U2
4. 15.05 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' L' B2 R' D' R' F U2 R F2 D' U2
5. (15.60) U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L D L2 D R' F D' R B2 D' U2

___________edit___________

OH WOW, my next ao5 was 14.14, i decided to go for ao12, which was an average 15.86, but I got a new single pb: 10.69


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 7, 2013)

27.38 OH Avg100.
wat... 1.10 faster than old PB after 3 weeks of minimal practice.

All of my OH averages of 100 this year:


Spoiler









The Ao12/5/single is the best in each Ao100.

Meanwhile, I have only improved from 20.50 to 18.50 with two hands :/
At least I have a quite good 2H:OH ratio now of around 2:3


----------



## ChristianSena (Sep 8, 2013)

Average of 5: 44.63 4x4 PB and nice full step single
1. 47.13
2. (35.45) 
3. 41.58 
4. (47.95) 
5. 45.17


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2013)

KCuber said:


> yay all PB's
> 
> avg of 12: 33.64
> 
> ...



dafuq


----------



## Riley (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally!

number of times: 111/111
best time: 7.40
worst time: 14.04

current mo3: 11.54 (σ = 0.73)
best mo3: 8.54 (σ = 1.22)

current avg5: 11.35 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 9.06 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 10.29 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 9.36 (σ = 0.78)

current avg50: 10.18 (σ = 0.98)
best avg50: 9.89 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 10.06 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 9.98 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 10.05 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 10.06


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 8, 2013)

2.13 ao50 and 2.20 ao100



Spoiler



0.91, 2.44, 2.11, 2.22, 2.15, 1.81, 1.66, 2.55, 2.13, 2.08, 2.27, 1.93, 2.28, 2.19, 2.46, 1.97, 1.53, 3.69, 1.94, 1.97, 1.72, 1.44, 3.34, 2.58, 12.02, 1.81, 3.43, 1.91, 2.03, 2.11, 1.97, 2.52, 1.63, 2.36, 1.46, 2.08, 2.08, 2.50, 1.55, 2.68, 1.72, 1.81, 1.33, 2.18, 2.84, 2.33, 2.27, 2.15, 2.31, 2.15, 1.86, 3.06, 2.22, 2.02, 2.16, 1.77, 1.78, 2.00, 1.88, 2.71, 2.41, 2.15, 2.28, 1.90, 1.83, 4.03, 2.80, 2.56, 1.88, 2.13, 1.72, 2.38, 2.21, 2.52, 4.59, 2.94, 6.18, 2.80, 2.30, 2.13, 2.30, 1.86, 1.83, 1.81, 2.09, 2.06, 2.28, 1.50, 2.43, 1.75, 2.09, 1.59, 2.40, 2.69, 2.55, 1.84, 3.27, 2.38, 1.46, 2.91


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 8, 2013)

1:05.14 yau5 niggle


----------



## bran (Sep 8, 2013)

Not pb but really good for me.
Average of 12: 10.50
9.36, 10.14, (5.97), (12.90), 10.61, 11.55, 10.73, 8.56, 10.28, 11.67, 10.87, 11.22
5.97 was pll skip, 2nd sub-6 

EDIT: pb Average of 5: 9.10
1. 9.75 B2 L' B' L2 F' D R D' R D' B' U2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 
2. (9.88) B2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F D' F2 R D2 R2 D L2 R' B L 
3. 8.33 F R2 F2 U' L U2 L2 B L B2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 
4. (7.75) D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 U R' D' 
5. 9.21 R2 F2 U2 R' L' B U R L B U2 F D2 L2 B D2 F D2 F2 U2 
ALL SUB 10!!


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 8, 2013)

bran said:


> Not pb but really good for me.
> Average of 12: 10.50
> 9.36, 10.14, (5.97), (12.90), 10.61, 11.55, 10.73, 8.56, 10.28, 11.67, 10.87, 11.22
> 5.97 was pll skip, 2nd sub-6



wat

I avg sub-10 and I don't have a sub-7 single...


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 8, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> wat
> 
> I avg sub-10 and I don't have a sub-7 single...



I avg 13 and have a 7.23 full step single, just sayin'....


----------



## bran (Sep 8, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> wat
> 
> I avg sub-10 and I don't have a sub-7 single...



Just really lucky solves.


----------



## kcl (Sep 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I avg 13 and have a 7.23 full step single, just sayin'....



Jealous.. I average 14 and I only have an 8.4 fullstep..


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 8, 2013)

2x2 SpeedBLD

14.47 avg12: 9.44, 10.11+, 10.88+, 24.36+, DNF(20.74), (3.62), 13.38+, 24.01+, 12.02+, 18.12+, 12.21, 10.12+

10.10 avg5: 9.94+, DNF(18.92), 10.24+, (9.44), 10.11+

3.62 lolsingle (F' U R' U' F2 U2 F' R U2)

I need to work on AUF prediction.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2013)

Managed to get sub 9 official average with a kinda nice zhanchi, it's just that I prefer the slower guhong better 
Oh, and there's 2 pll skips there
And I did my first sub 10 average with 2 pll skips too
So now I need another 2 pll skips in a round to get sub 8 average
+sub 4 recorded pyraminx average


----------



## Iggy (Sep 8, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Managed to get sub 9 official average with a kinda nice zhanchi, it's just that I prefer the slower guhong better
> Oh, and there's 2 pll skips there
> And I did my first sub 10 average with 2 pll skips too
> So now I need another 2 pll skips in a round to get sub 8 average
> +sub 4 recorded pyraminx average





Also:

(10.37), 10.87, (15.62), 10.45, 10.79, = 10.70 avg5 wat


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2013)

15 puzzle 8.942 avg100


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 8, 2013)

Learned Two Look OLL!  Now on to PLL.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 8, 2013)

square-1

*18.93 avg5* = 18.65, 19.12, (22.07), (17.65), 19.01

*21.88 avg12* = 23.83, 21.66, 27.90, 26.87, 21.34, 18.30, (28.05), 18.65, 19.12, 22.07, (17.65), 19.01

*23.94 avg100* = 20.99, 18.96, (32.62), 23.75, 26.95, 19.46, 23.70, 22.08, (15.40), 27.38, 24.97, 24.96, 29.05, 26.61, 23.96, 23.37, 25.26, 24.41, (32.87), 24.78, 23.82, 20.66, 26.81, 24.75, 31.14, 24.57, 27.23, 25.24, 26.27, 20.25, 19.62, (13.86), 23.37, 22.87, (15.07), 27.96, 27.22, 15.72, 27.97, 26.31, 26.56, 24.69, (14.23), 18.89, 25.05, 23.76, 22.89, 26.40, 24.21, 24.68, 26.87, 21.76, 22.10, 21.57, 24.61, 26.93, 25.84, 22.53, 28.09, (34.33), 16.27, 22.19, 29.25, 21.02, 25.13, 24.36, 23.58, 18.85, 28.09, 19.66, 22.28, 32.58, 23.58, (41.29), (33.74), 19.56, 27.92, (14.53), 24.22, 23.26, 30.76, 26.97, 24.03, 19.40, 16.29, 30.89, 20.69, 29.71, 23.83, 21.66, 27.90, 26.87, 21.34, 18.30, 28.05, 18.65, 19.12, 22.07, 17.65, 19.01


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2013)

8.518 avg50, 8.751 avg100


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> square-1
> 
> *18.93 avg5* = 18.65, 19.12, (22.07), (17.65), 19.01
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 8, 2013)

8.09 AO5 on cam.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 8.09 AO5 on cam.



Wtf.

How'd the avg12 go?


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

Megurminx.

1:05.76, (1:21.59), (1:02.51), 1:08.71, 1:14.71= 1:09.73

1:14.13, 1:10.77, 1:19.74, 1:20.69, 1:15.94, 1:23.86, 1:12.18, (1:27.49), 1:05.76, 1:21.59, (1:02.51), 1:08.71 = 1:15.34

These were the last couple of solves in an avg of 100 I did, and they are my single, avg of 5, and avg of 12 PB's. Avg of 100 was 1:20.16, pretty slow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## kcl (Sep 8, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 2x2 SpeedBLD
> 
> 14.47 avg12: 9.44, 10.11+, 10.88+, 24.36+, DNF(20.74), (3.62), 13.38+, 24.01+, 12.02+, 18.12+, 12.21, 10.12+
> 
> ...



Don't bother predicting AUF. It's faster to +2.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 8, 2013)

2.92 pyra Ao50 on cam. If I get the motivation I'll edit and upload.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 8, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Wtf.
> 
> How'd the avg12 go?



AO12 made me angry 9.28, 12.32, 8.78, 8.23, 10.79, 8.46, 8.24, 7.59, 11.25, 7.24, 10.24 9.08 = 9.19


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 8, 2013)

5.91 3x3 pb Single

R U' L D' U' L R2 D U B' U2 B2 R B D' L B' U' D R' L2 U D F' B2

y - Inspection
R U R y U R U' R' U L2 //F2L+1
U2 R' U R //F2L #2
U L U L' //F2L #3
U' L' U' L //F2L #4
L' U' L U L F' L' F //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //PLL


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 8, 2013)

35.19 4x4 avg5 on cam


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> 5.91 3x3 Single
> 
> R U' L D' U' L R2 D U B' U2 B2 R B D' L B' U' D R' L2 U D F' B2
> 
> ...



So many people with sub-6s ^_^


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 9, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSS

19.67 OH avg12 = 18.34, 19.22, 19.36, 22.11, 18.60, 19.59, 19.10, 20.96, (23.44), 18.89, (16.38), 20.54

Also, 21.45 avg100


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 9, 2013)

34.55 avg12. Still miles away from Kevin, but fast nonetheless.
Also, 33.64 avg5.

[32.89, 34.01, 34.02, (32.74), (51.20)], 34.17, 34.87, 35.54, 35.79, 32.96, 34.27, 36.99


----------



## 755nbo (Sep 9, 2013)

AO5 on 3x3 is 15.14. PB is 11.21. Trying to Average sub 10


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


>



:O You are ridiculous at sims.



XTowncuber said:


> 2.92 pyra Ao50 on cam. If I get the motivation I'll edit and upload.



Please do.  That's crazy fast.


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 9, 2013)

PB avg 100,

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.32
worst time: 17.78

current mo3: 11.72 (σ = 1.07)
best mo3: 9.96 (σ = 1.07)

current avg5: 11.72 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 10.47 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 11.73 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 11.09 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 11.92 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 11.92 (σ = 1.22)

11.99, 12.33, 10.89, 14.84, 14.43, 9.74, 11.23, 11.74, 10.63, 13.77, 10.41, 12.35, 13.00, 12.55, 10.49, 11.42, 10.50, 14.10, 12.34, 10.12, 10.51, 12.02, 8.97, 11.09, 9.81, 12.68, 12.28, 10.89, 13.05, 11.46, 14.42, 12.41, 11.63, 9.82, 10.23, 11.24, 10.84, 14.98, 11.37, 10.39, 11.11, 11.16, 17.78, 12.05, 11.26, 12.49, 12.62, 10.94, 14.38, 11.44, 14.73, 10.94, 13.32, 11.14, 11.34, 12.20, 14.59, 9.40, 13.79, 13.61, 9.92, 12.59, 11.69, 10.39, 11.07, 13.84, 11.36, 14.17, 11.58, 13.07, 8.32, 13.12, 11.69, 11.70, 11.04, 12.13, 12.66, 11.20, 13.27, 12.22, 11.60, 12.87, 12.48, 12.25, 10.03, 11.93, 12.09, 14.98, 11.11, 11.04, 12.75, 13.11, 10.55, 12.80, 8.72, 15.08, 10.73, 11.28, 10.95, 12.94


----------



## uvafan (Sep 9, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 19.67 OH avg12 = 18.34, 19.22, 19.36, 22.11, 18.60, 19.59, 19.10, 20.96, (23.44), 18.89, (16.38), 20.54
> 
> Also, 21.45 avg100



You're gonna blow past me anytime now... I've got 18.9x and 20.97 iirc.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 9, 2013)

PB single avg 12 and mean of 100 (first sub 20 mean of 100)
Rubik's cube
9/09/2013 4:37:54 PM - 11:24:20 PM

Mean: 19.07
Average: 19.08
Best time: 11.28
Median: 19.18
Worst time: 25.22
Standard deviation: 2.54

Best average of 5: 16.68
85-89 - 16.54 (19.60) (15.79) 16.43 17.06

Best average of 12: 17.59
85-96 - 16.54 19.60 15.79 16.43 17.06 (19.81) 19.68 19.26 15.30 16.80 (14.70) 19.43


Spoiler



1. 17.44 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L F' U' F' R' D2 U
2. 19.34 B2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R D2 F' L' B' U' R D' F' D'
3. 16.98 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' F' L' U2 R' U L' F2 U L' U2
4. 20.72 D' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F L' U2 F R2 U B' F' L D2 U'
5. 22.11 R2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U R D' F' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F' D U'
6. 18.71 F2 U R2 L2 U L2 D L2 U L2 U' F D R B2 F' U L2 D2 B2 L'
7. 21.00 D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 L2 D' U R2 F2 L U' R2 B2 U R2 B' R' U L'
8. 19.32 U B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 R' B' D R D R' U2 B U2 R2 U'
9. 18.34 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U' F L' B2 F' L2
10. 19.75 U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 D L2 U R B2 U B2 D F D' F2 U2 F'
11. 19.60 B2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B' L D' U' F' D B' R D R2 D'
12. 18.45 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R' F' U' R' D' R B R' F D' U2
13. 21.57 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L U2 R' U2 R' U' B2 U2 F'
14. 18.60 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L B2 U' L B' F' L' B2 F' D2 U2
15. 18.52 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U L2 D B2 U B2 L' U' B' R F' D2 R D2 B D U2
16. 18.88 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 D B R2 U2 F' R L2 D2 U2 B' D2 U'
17. 17.84 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 D B' R' F' L D' B U' F R D
18. 15.70 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U L' D' F' R' L' B2 L2 D' B' D2 U'
19. 21.17 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B D2 U2 L' U2 R' L' B D B' U'
20. 17.13 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D R' F' U' B2 R' D2 B F R2 D'
21. 18.08 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' F R' U2 F U L' B U B2 U'
22. 17.51 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 B' D' U' R2 B2 L' B F2 D2 R D'
23. 16.84 D R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D U' F' R2 D B' R' B' D2 R2 F2 L U'
24. 17.21 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B' U' R L' B' R' B U2 L'
25. 21.83 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L B U B D F2 R2 U2 L' B2
26. 20.74 L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F R B' L B2 L2 B L D F U'
27. 17.83 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R' L' B R' L2 F2 U' L' F L2 D2
28. 20.57 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 U2 R' D R' L2 B' U2 L D' F' D' U
29. 24.02 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 F' D' F2 R2 D' B L' F L2 F2 U'
30. 22.04 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 F' D L' D' U2 L D2 B U2 R' U'
31. 22.27 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U F2 L' F' D U R' F'
32. 19.52 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 L F' D2 L2 F R' L B U R' D
33. 17.24  B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L U' F D' B L U F' R2 B' L
34. 20.74 B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B D R' F R2 F' L U' B U'
35. 17.17 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U' B2 R' B' F' L2 B' U
36. 18.07 D B2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' F2 U L2 F' D' R2 D L U2 L2 F' U R B
37. 21.92 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' L' D2 U2 F L F R B L D2
38. 19.80 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L F' U L' B2 D2 L D2 F'
39. 19.83 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U B2 U B2 F2 D2 F' R2 L' B U2 L F R2 D' B2 L
40. 18.46 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D B' F L' F2 D' R U F D F'
41. 25.22 B2 R2 U R2 D U L2 D' L2 F2 R D' B U2 L2 U' F U2 R' U'
42. 14.67 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U' F' L' B F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2
43. 21.24 D' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D U B R' D' R' D F2 L U' B' F2 U'
44. 21.59 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' F2 L2 D' R' F L' U B2 R' U
45. 18.38 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U2 F' U' L2 D R' U R2 B' R D2 U'
46. 21.66 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D B' F' R' U' R2 F2 R D2 F R D'
47. 18.16 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R F2 D2 B' D F2 L' U2 B' U2
48. 18.93 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' R' U2 L2 F2 L' D R2 L' B
49. 25.10 D L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D U F2 R2 B' D2 L' B D2 F U' B' D2 F L
50. 24.29 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U B2 D B U2 L U2 L' U R' L B' F U2
51. 16.02 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U R2 F' R D2 U B R D' B2 R' F' L
52. 16.19 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F D R D F L' F' R' F2 D' U'
53. 22.86 U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U B2 F2 U F2 R' D' L' B' U B2 U R2 U F' U
54. 18.49 R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 D' L D' U' B2 L' B' F2 R' L' B
55. 19.38 U' F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U F' D R U' R2 L2 D' L'
56. 19.48 D F2 D B2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 U L' D L U' L2 U2 B
57. 18.84 U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B F2 L B U2 L F2 U R' F' D2
58. 17.30 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 L B2 U' B2 F D' L U2 L B
59. 18.43 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D U' B U' B2 U R L2 D U
60. 20.36 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F U' F' R' B F2 R' B2 L D U'
61. 21.16 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' U L B' L' F U B D B F
62. 23.52 L2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B D2 B' D' U B2 F' U' R' D2
63. 23.31 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B L F2 D R L' U' B U' F L2
64. 16.95 B2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' F' D U2 L2 F U' B2 U' B
65. 17.71 U' B2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F L' B U F2 L2 F R B2 F' U
66. 20.30 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 D R U' L2 U2 B D R' L' F' R U2
67. 19.83 F2 R2 D R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L B' L' D' R U2 R U' L B
68. 11.28 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U F R2 B U' R' B' L B2 L' B' U
69. 13.78 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L' D2 F U' B F2 L2 D' R2 L U
70. 19.09 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 R' L U' F U2 B R' L' F U2
71. 19.10 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R F2 L B' U B' F' U' L2 B2
72. 18.53 D F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' B2 D L B' D R
73. 20.06 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U' B' U L D' R' B2 D2 U F' D' U'
74. 21.23 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F U R' B' U' L2 D2 L U' R' U'
75. 14.53 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D U2 L2 U' L' D2 F R B' R' U' R F L U'
76. 20.26 F2 R2 U R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D U2 R' U' R' D2 F' D L' B2 R' D' U2
77. 19.48 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' B' R U' F2 R2 U L2 D' B D2 U'
78. 14.16 D' U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B D' F' R' B2 U B R2 D
79. 19.62 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F U' R2 D' U F' R D' L U2
80. 21.71 U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 B' R2 U L U2 F' R' U2 F2 L2
81. 23.47 D' F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 U' L' B' R2 B2 D' U' B' F U R2
82. 16.85 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L B2 L2 U R2 F D L2 U'
83. 21.74 D' U2 B2 D R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B U B' D R' B D2 F2 D2 L
84. 20.29 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 F' R' B' U B2 L B F2 R B
85. 16.54 D B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L' U F L U2 B2 D R2 B F' D'
86. 19.60 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' R F L' B2 D R' F' U2
87. 15.79 D2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L B R L2 B2 F2 D B D2 B' U'
88. 16.43 D B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D F2 U2 B2 R F2 D' L B2 R2 B' D' L' U
89. 17.06 R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B R' L F D B' U F U F'
90. 19.81 D R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 R F2 D' L' B R2 U' F D U
91. 19.68 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 U R B' U' R2 F2 D B' R F D' U2
92. 19.26 U' B2 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B' D' L' U2 L' F R D2 B' L
93. 15.30 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R B D2 R L2 D2 B' U' F2 L'
94. 16.80 D2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B U L' B' R U F2 L' F D' U'
95. 14.70 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B D L' D2 F R B' L' D2 F L
96. 19.43 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U B2 L U' R' B' D U2 F' L' B' F2 U'
97. 19.57 L2 D U L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L B' F' D L2 D' R2 L D' R' U2
98. 16.67 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B' U F L2 D' R2 B L' F U
99. 17.68 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 U' L' D' B2 R2 D L B F2 L U'
100. 15.05 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' L2 U F D' R' U' L' D F' D B' R'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 9, 2013)

I finally learnt how to solve a skewb.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 9, 2013)

2x2 keyboard

mean of 100: 2.27 *PB* by a lot
avg12: 1.80 *PB* by 0.13 

what the


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2013)

okso yae still getting faster

7.368, 7.168, (10.111), 7.385, 6.529, 6.681, 5.905, 5.880, (5.216), 6.457, 8.217, 7.121 = *6.871 avg12, 6.081 avg5*


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2013)

My third consecutive PB that's been Antisune+U perm. D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F L' F L2 B' D' U B L' R U': 13.33.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 9, 2013)

PB Avg5: 16.74
16.62, 17.35, (19.13), 16.24, (15.90)


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 9, 2013)

sweetness!!
Average of 5: 7.21
1. 7.83 F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 D B L2 D' L' B L U F2 
2. (11.16) B2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U B L' D B L2 R2 
3. 6.99 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 R U2 B2 L2 U B' D' B F' U' B D' U2 
4. (5.57) F2 D B2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' B L' F R' F U B2 D L' U' 
5. 6.82 B2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D F' R' B' R' D2 B2 D B2 L U' 

5.57 full step yessss!!!
1. 5.57 F2 D B2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' B L' F R' F U B2 D L' U' 
x2
U D' L R F' B'
R' U R
U R U' R' U R U' R'
L' U L U2 y' R U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2
47/5.57= 8.43 TPS


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 9, 2013)

15 puzzle:
1:07.xx single 137 moves. Couldn't get sub-1. Yesterday btw


----------



## Ollie (Sep 9, 2013)

1.82 - U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 

I feel pretty proud that I was able to 1-look this


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 9, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> sweetness!!
> Average of 5: 7.21
> 1. 7.83 F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 D B L2 D' L' B L U F2
> 2. (11.16) B2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U B L' D B L2 R2
> ...



wat even


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 1.82 - U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2
> 
> I feel pretty proud that I was able to 1-look this



cmon even I can 1look that and I cant 1look stuff


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 10, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso yae still getting faster
> 
> 7.368, 7.168, (10.111), 7.385, 6.529, 6.681, 5.905, 5.880, (5.216), 6.457, 8.217, 7.121 = *6.871 avg12, 6.081 avg5*



Quit sim. Get realfast at realcube.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Quit sim. Get realfast at realcube.



y

ben pwns sim


----------



## Escher (Sep 10, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso yae still getting faster
> 
> 7.368, 7.168, (10.111), 7.385, 6.529, 6.681, 5.905, 5.880, (5.216), 6.457, 8.217, 7.121 = *6.871 avg12, 6.081 avg5*



Please don't tell me this is 333...


----------



## Anthony (Sep 10, 2013)

lol 4.98 LL skip

D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L' B' U' L' F D R U' F' R2 U'

y' x D' U' R' F R x' D2 
U R U' R2 U' R
U L' U' L U' y' R U R' 
U L' U' L U' y L U L' 
R U' R' U' F' U' F 
U2


----------



## kcl (Sep 10, 2013)

Anthony said:


> lol 4.98 LL skip
> 
> D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L' B' U' L' F D R U' F' R2 U'
> 
> ...



Nice one!


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 10, 2013)

9.03 avg5 =D


----------



## Riley (Sep 10, 2013)

number of times: 32/32
best time: 7.83
worst time: 10.11

current mo3: 8.89 (σ = 0.59)
best mo3: 8.28 (σ = 0.47)

current avg5: 8.79 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.33 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 8.98 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 8.82 (σ = 0.43)

session avg: 8.99 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 8.99

8.33 PB avg5, but overall a fantastic session.



Spoiler



9.68, 8.93, 7.83, 9.54, 10.11, 9.13, 8.94, 9.12, 8.93, 9.08, 8.90, 9.73, 8.81, *8.07, 7.95, 9.41, 8.85, 8.08*, 9.27, 9.27, 9.20, 9.10, 9.17, 9.27, 10.02, 8.10, 8.77, 8.90, 8.69, 8.78, 9.53, 8.36


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Square-1 Average of 5: 10.51 

Hell yeah.

1. (9.55) (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
2. 9.61 (1, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / 
3. 10.46 (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-4, -2)
4. (11.71) (3, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0)
5. 11.47 (4, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -2)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Quit sim. Get realfast at realcube.





scottishcuber said:


> ben pwns sim





Escher said:


> Please don't tell me this is 333...


it's 15 puzzle...


----------



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2013)

6.760 L' F R U' R F2 L2 U B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 B D2 R2 

z2 L D L' R' r U' r' (Xcross) yes I know I could have done R' rather than L' R' r but I fail at life
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-1)
U L' U L U R' U' R (F2L-2)
y' F R' F' R (OLS)
U' A perm U2

10th sub 7


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 10, 2013)

1:00.71 yau5 single o_0 wtf


----------



## Iggy (Sep 10, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Square-1 Average of 5: 10.51
> 
> Hell yeah.
> 
> ...



Wow, nice!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 10, 2013)

yay consistency - 4:49.40, 4:49.66, 4:49.39

PB 6x6x6 Mo3 by about 30s straight after fixing my SS - rarely pops, smooth as a baby's arse.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 10, 2013)

what did you do to your 6x6?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> yay consistency - 4:49.40, 4:49.66, 4:49.39



wtf


23.60 square-1 avg100


----------



## Ollie (Sep 10, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> what did you do to your 6x6?



Cleaned out the core, retensioned, relubed, now I'm fingertrickin' n ting

EDIT: 

My main feels incredible now, 3x3x3: 14.12, (13.55), 15.94, (16.02), 15.70 = 15.25 ao5, tps and lookahead are getting better


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow, nice!



Thanks!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 10, 2013)

5.91	F R2 U2 R2 D R2 F U B D2 R' F' D R' B R F' U B2 L2 R2 D' R F' R'
they just keep coming 
z2 y
D2 R D F' L'
R U' R' y U' R' U' R
L U2 L'
R U' R' U R U' R'
U' y' R U' R' d' L' U L
U2 r U R' U R U2 r'
U'
39/5.91= 6.59 TPS (slow)


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.91	F R2 U2 R2 D R2 F U B D2 R' F' D R' B R F' U B2 L2 R2 D' R F' R'
> they just keep coming
> z2 y
> D2 R D F' L'
> ...



My PB is 5.57. I saw you post one a few days ago.
Now you get a 5.91 which was my first sub-6. wat
Not really relevant but funny.

now get 5.69


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2013)

.97
F U R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U2

.98
U' F' U' R U' F2 U F2 U' 

.88
F R' U2 R F2 R' F U R2

I dare you to find my solutions to these. 2x2 btw.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 11, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> .88
> F R' U2 R F2 R' F U R2
> 
> I dare you to find my solutions to these. 2x2 btw.


 z'
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U'
not that I would have seen it in a real solve.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2013)

Solution doesn't work.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 11, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Solution doesn't work.





XTowncuber said:


> z'
> U' R' U2 *R* U' R' U R U'
> not that I would have seen it in a real solve.



Try this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmmm. Quite different from what I did. Interesting solution.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 11, 2013)

how bout z' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' ?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> .88
> F R' U2 R F2 R' F U R2
> 
> .



x2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R'


----------



## ottozing (Sep 12, 2013)

6.603 L2 F' L R2 F' U F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 B D U R2 F2 R U2 L2 B L D B U' 

y R' D R y' L' R U2 R' D2 (Xcross)
U2 L' U' L (F2L-1)
y U R U R' U2' R U R' (F2L-2)
L' U' L U' L' U L (F2L-3)
U2 R' F R B' R' F' R B U2 (LL)

If I did WV it would've been a LL skip 

Tied PB. 11th sub 7.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 12, 2013)

PB Megaminx Ao12 : 1:05.72

Times: 1:01.02, 1:07.64, 1:07.68, 1:02.44, (59.85), 1:06.31, 1:00.82, 1:04.34, (1:14.91), 1:13.25, 1:07.22, 1:06.54


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2013)

6x6

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:38.58
worst time: 4:09.57

current mo3: 4:03.50 (σ = 10.09)
best mo3: 3:43.76 (σ = 8.86)

current avg5: 4:05.13 (σ = 6.03)
best avg5: 3:45.81 (σ = 7.70)

current avg12: 3:57.90 (σ = 10.72)
best avg12: 3:57.90 (σ = 10.72)

session avg: 3:57.90 (σ = 10.72)
session mean: 3:57.26

3:38.70, 3:53.99, 3:38.58, 4:07.28, 3:44.74, 3:57.98, 4:09.01, 3:58.19, 4:08.13, 4:09.57, 3:51.86, 4:09.08

Epic failed ending. :fp

Also had a 3:26 single a few days ago.


----------



## MadFurai (Sep 12, 2013)

I reached a milestone for me. I finally got a sub-40 average of 100 for the 3x3. Switching from a Dayan Guhong to a Zhanchi really seemed to help push me over the edge.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2013)

Clock:

(10.60), (7.87), 8.41, 9.67, 9.65, 9.20, 8.60, 9.18, 8.00, 9.09, 9.40, 8.22 = *8.94* PB avg12

Best avg5 is 8.78, not PB. Stackmat btw.


----------



## ChristianSena (Sep 12, 2013)

Average of : 9.22 PB 3x3 really easy F2L on these solves but all full step 
1. (8.64) R2 D L2 D U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 B' L2 R B' L2 D2 F2 D' 
2. 8.89 D2 F2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 D2 L' U F' R2 B' L2 D' L' D F' 
3. 9.18 R2 B L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 B F' L F D B2 U2 L R U2 B U' 
4. (11.87) L' F' D2 F' U' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 D' R2 
5. 9.59 L2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 R' D' L D2 L' U2 R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> how bout z' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' ?





Bhargav777 said:


> x2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R'



Nooooooope


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 12, 2013)

49.70, (48.63), 51.57, (56.54), 55.88 = 52.38

Also, 44.46 single.

Mega


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 12, 2013)

21.55 square-1 avg100

and

Average of 12: 19.05
1. 18.18 (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
2. 17.79 (-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0)
3. (23.70) (4, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, -1) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / 
4. 20.01 (0, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / 
5. (12.66) (-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0)
6. 20.46 (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -4) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) / (-5, -2) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0)
7. 18.58 (-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -4)
8. 21.02 (0, -1) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / 
9. 16.65 (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, -4) / (6, -4) / (6, -1)
10. 19.63 (0, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (4, -1)
11. 16.89 (0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-4, -2)
12. 21.31 (-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) /


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Nah, this one sucks



F U R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U2

y' z
U' R2' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
View at alg.garron.us





Rubiks560 said:


> .98
> U' F' U' R U' F2 U F2 U'


z x'
L' F' U' R U x' U L' U L U2 L' U

or maybe a variant of it?

Also, did you time all three of them with stackmat or keyboard?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2013)

They were keyboarded (Stackmat is broken)

Still not correct solutions. Mine are shorter.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 97
> F U R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U2
> 
> .98
> ...



cant get anythin good for 1

2. z2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U R U

3. z' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' 

maby

edit: I think I did the same 3. as Drew


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> .97
> F U R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U2
> 
> I dare you to find my solutions to these. 2x2 btw.


it's a long shot but:
x U' R F R' U R' U' R U' R' F2 R2 U'
there's no way that's right though....this is driving me crazy.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2013)

(11.07), 11.57, 13.45, (15.84), 11.78, 12.52, 12.64, 15.43, 12.24, 12.92, 13.06, 12.34 = *12.80*

OH


----------



## Riley (Sep 12, 2013)

9.83 avg100


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 13, 2013)

(9.82), 8.55, 9.08, (8.26), 8.39 = *8.67*

Not quite PB (Clock).

edit: 8.55, 9.08, (8.26), 8.39, 9.62, 8.95, 8.67, 8.76, (10.82), 9.08, 9.38, 9.15 = *8.96*

close to PB as well.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2013)

(7.43), (12.25), 7.94, 7.96, 7.94 = 7.95 Clock avg5

Pretended I was at a comp. Dat consistency


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 13, 2013)

Iggy said:


> (7.43), (12.25), 7.94, 7.96, 7.94 = 7.95 Clock avg5
> 
> Pretended I was at a comp. Dat consistency



Great! What are your PBs?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 13, 2013)

Waaaaaaaaat Clock PBs:

7.34, 7.30, 8.07, 9.11, (7.05), (9.76), 8.27, 8.53, 8.70, 8.75, 8.09, 8.36 = *8.25* avg12

First 5 solves make 7.57 avg5.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 13, 2013)

6.99 3x3 solve! beat my old time(8.43)
X-cross 
easy first pair (R U R')
8 moves for last 2(Solved both when i solved one)
7 move OLL
PLL Skip


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2013)

More clock practice for my comp tomorrow:

number of times: 97/101
best time: 6.40
worst time: 12.28

current avg5: 8.74 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 7.35 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 8.56 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 7.94 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 8.49 (σ = 0.87)
best avg50: 8.42 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 8.51 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 8.51 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 8.52 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 8.45



antoineccantin said:


> Great! What are your PBs?



Thanks! My PBs are: 5.43/6.93/7.24/8.51



antoineccantin said:


> Waaaaaaaaat Clock PBs:
> 
> 7.34, 7.30, 8.07, 9.11, (7.05), (9.76), 8.27, 8.53, 8.70, 8.75, 8.09, 8.36 = *8.25* avg12
> 
> First 5 solves make 7.57 avg5.



Nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 13, 2013)

Iggy said:


> More clock practice for my comp tomorrow:
> 
> number of times: 97/101
> best time: 6.40
> ...



Awesome! Best of luck on smashing NR!


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Awesome! Best of luck on smashing NR!



Thanks!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 13, 2013)

15 puzzle is fun
55.xx ao12
46.xx ao5
35.911 single
Best tps: 2.4xx lol. 
I do 1-4, 5-8, 9&13,10&14,cycle last three


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 13, 2013)

20.50 square-1 avg100


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice average with a new Weilong
Average of 12: 8.24
1. 8.28 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 F R2 D L' U L F' U' R2 B 
2. 6.98 F' D2 L2 D B' L' F' B R' F2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' 
3. 8.10 R' F B' D B2 U D' L2 B L U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 
4. (9.89) F2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B' D2 U R F' L2 D F' U2 R' U F2 
5. 8.35 L' U' R' L2 F' D' B2 R F2 B R' B2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 
6. (6.75) F2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U2 R U2 L' B R2 U2 B2 U B2 U 
7. 9.64 R B2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 B D2 U L' D2 U' R U2 B U 
8. 8.29 U2 F' L2 F U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 U2 R U F2 L2 B D B' R U2 F 
9. 8.38 L2 B2 D' F2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L F U2 F' R' B' D' R2 B' 
10. 9.14 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B D2 F L2 R D U2 L2 F D U' L U L R2 
11. 7.57 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 U' D2 R2 L D2 F2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 
12. 7.63 D2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 U R' B2 D' L F' D2 R F U2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2013)

4x4

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 35.600
worst time: 55.300

current avg5: 42.524 (σ = 3.51)
best avg5: 39.264 (σ = 1.44)

current avg12: 41.611 (σ = 3.28)
best avg12: 41.192 (σ = 3.42)

current avg50: 43.212 (σ = 3.19)
best avg50: 43.212 (σ = 3.19)

session avg: 43.212 (σ = 3.19)
session mean: 43.409


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2013)

Average of 5: 2.48
1. 2.27 U R' B' L R U' L' B' l 
2. (7.55) L B U' B' R' U R' B' r' b' u' 
3. 2.70 U L' R U' B' U R U r' 
4. (1.46) U' L B' R' B' R B' L l 
5. 2.47 L' R L' R' B' L' B L r' b u

Got this whilst Speedsolving was down. Small averages/singles are insignificant on 2x2 and Pyraminx. I had 3 one look solves in this, and one of the 2s wasn't one look.
I messed up with the 7 and didn't have time to do an average of 12. If the scrambles are wrong blame qqtimer.

Edit: Disclaimer, I was using V->L4E which I average high 4 with for this average. I'm trying to swap to top 3 edges+all centres->L3E but I'm averaging 7 after over 200 solves >.<


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Average of 5: 2.48
> 1. 2.27 U R' B' L R U' L' B' l
> 2. (7.55) L B U' B' R' U R' B' r' b' u'
> 3. 2.70 U L' R U' B' U R U r'
> ...



Wow, that's insane! What's your PB average of 12?

Edit: 7x7 PBs

number of times: 8/8
best time: 5:38.10
worst time: 7:06.30

current mo3: 6:36.13 (σ = 18.29)
best mo3: 6:09.13 (σ = 29.15)

current avg5: 6:22.41 (σ = 11.94)
best avg5: 6:19.71 (σ = 14.16)

session avg: 6:30.96 (σ = 20.22)
session mean: 6:28.77


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow, that's insane! What's your PB average of 12?



I think high 3? Can't remember. But this isn't a sign of skill, I'm more posting the scrambles for others.

Edit: For example, I just got a 1.84 just after I posted this: U L' U' R' U' R U' B' r b' u, followed by a 2.38: R' L U' L' U R' B' U l r' u' 2 

completely stupid scrambles in a row.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 13, 2013)

Need to keep track of PBs, so PB post, 1/5/12/global avg

Square-1 <3: lolsingleIdon'tkeeptrack/18.95 / 19.83 / sub27 onlolttw: 5.xy/16.53/17.97

OH: 9.88 :O :O :O :O  /15.44// 17.44 / sub-20 

3x3: 8.92 /12.62//sub-15 // avg12: 13.43

15.36: 



Spoiler



*PB Average of 12: 15.36
1. 16.28 D F' D2 L B2 D R2 U' F R L F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F' L2
2. (16.63) U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L B' F' U R' B2 L2 U B D'
3. 14.41 F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U F' D2 F L' B U' B F' L' U2
4. 15.22 U' D2 F2 D2 F' R' B' D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B2
5. 14.34 U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U B L' B2 R' B U' L2 B' D2 R2
6. (14.17) D B R' B2 U2 R U2 L D F U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 B2
7. 14.21 B' U2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B F' U R B L2 R2 B' L B L2 F'
8. 15.99 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 R F2 L2 D B' R' F' D U R
9. 16.61 F2 U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 B L D' R F D2 B R U2 F R'
10. 16.26 U' F2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 F L F2 R B2 D2 U B' U F2
11. 14.66 R2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F L2 F2 L D' R F2 U' L' F2 D2 L2 F'
12. 15.66 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 L B2 R' U L' F' D U' L2 D *


2x2: lol/3.78/4.75/sub-6.5

4.24:



Spoiler



Average of 5: 4.24
1. (6.13) F2 R2 U2 F R' F R2 F2 U 
2. 4.72 R U2 F2 U' F U F' R2 U' 
3. 4.09 U' F' U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 
4. (3.92) U2 R' U' R F2 U2 F' R2 U2 
5. 3.92 U2 F R2 F' U2 R U' R' U'



5.01:



Spoiler



1. 4.72 R U2 F2 U' F U F' R2 U' 
2. 4.09 U' F' U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 
3. (3.92) U2 R' U' R F2 U2 F' R2 U2 
4. 3.92 U2 F R2 F' U2 R U' R' U' 
5. 4.78 U2 F R' U' F R2 U' F' R' 
6. 5.86 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F 
7. 6.25 U2 F' R U' F R U' R U' 
8. (7.46) R F2 R F' U2 F' R F' U2 
9. 4.98 U' F R2 F' R2 U F U R2 
10. 5.70 U F2 U2 R' F' R U2 F2 U' 
11. 4.29 F2 U2 F' U2 R F2 R' U R 
12. 5.51 U2 F2 U' R U' R' U2 F U'



BLD:  2:21.54[1:12.11]///sub-3:50

Pyra: ///sub-13

Mega: ///sub-4:00

4x4: 1:29.80/1:47.xy/1:57.20/sub-2:30

5x5: 4:59.55///sub-7:00

Clock: ///sub-35


----------



## Bobo (Sep 13, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> .97
> F U R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U2
> 
> .98
> ...





1: y R2 U R' U y R U' R2 F R2 U' R' U
2: x2 z U' R U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U'


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 13, 2013)

23.55 SQ1 with parity

edit: 22.71 av5, 24.88 PB avg12

edit: 4.64 opp parity


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 13, 2013)

best avg100: 8.95



Spoiler



8.29, 8.40, 7.74, 11.29, 9.19, 7.66, 7.76, 8.65, 7.01, 9.58, 7.47, 8.47, 8.61, 8.49, 10.97, 9.19, 9.80, 9.18, 7.78, 9.63, 8.59, 9.40, 8.55, 9.44, 10.49, 8.10, 8.93, 9.16, 8.49, 9.20, 10.64, 9.76, 8.94, 8.90, 11.05, 6.64, 9.94, 13.33, 7.52, 8.00, 8.71, 8.26, 9.07, 10.73, 9.54, 8.91, 8.14, 9.13, 9.49, 7.95, 11.20, 10.34, 8.79, 9.35, 11.70, 7.86, 8.39, 9.58, 8.87, 8.01, 10.11, 10.71, 8.98, 9.37, 10.38, 8.37, 7.05, 8.20, 8.40, 9.79, 8.26, 8.38, 9.05, 8.13, 8.82, 8.97, 7.03, 9.31, 8.71, 8.93, 8.39, 11.82, 8.05, 9.37, 12.05+, 7.58, 10.83, 8.88, 9.00, 9.30, 8.74, 7.89, 7.73, 9.02, 7.43, 8.41, 9.94, 8.44, 8.47, 8.66


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2013)

18.99 Ao100.
First 100 solves were 19.003, then it went up, then down to 19.000, then up again, then I finally brought it down to sub-19.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 13, 2013)

R F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U F2 U'

Ill bet you can one-look this too Ollie.


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> R F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U F2 U'





Spoiler: My solution



F2 R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U R U' R' U R U // PCO (17/17)
Not the most efficient solution as that was using a 3x3 alg with a cancellation.





Spoiler: Another solution



x2 U' R U R' F' // Face forcing OLL skip (5/5)
U' R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL (9/14)
A more efficient using Ortega.


PB for TPS during a solve. 6.01. Used first solution.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Waaaaaaaaat Clock PBs:
> 
> 7.34, 7.30, 8.07, 9.11, (7.05), (9.76), 8.27, 8.53, 8.70, 8.75, 8.09, 8.36 = *8.25* avg12
> 
> First 5 solves make 7.57 avg5.



Nice one 
I give it like a week until you get a sub-8 average.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 13, 2013)

I guess Weilong has improved my times.

8.46 ao100 wtf. PB by 0.46. Also 8.41 ao50 and 7.92 ao12 (Solves 1-12)



Spoiler



7.11, 7.57, 8.04, (10.65), 7.62, 7.67, 7.90, 7.65, 9.14, 8.01, 7.81, 7.83, 10.01, 8.73, 8.73, 8.19, 9.49, 7.91, 8.82, 8.57, 9.62, 9.04, 7.39, 9.56, 8.61, 8.95, 7.12, 8.42, 7.57, 7.49, 8.40, 7.76, 8.70, 7.71, 9.41, (16.87), 9.09, 8.70, 8.72, 8.61, 9.33, 9.66, 8.11, 9.01, (7.04), (12.65), 8.06, 8.86, 7.56, (6.75), 7.87, 10.06, 9.28, 8.04, 7.88, 10.45, 7.83, 10.22, 8.77, (6.44), 7.21, 8.09, 9.00, 7.94, 8.19, 9.74, 9.52, 8.01, 7.87, 8.61, 8.90, (6.62), 7.59, 9.89, 8.91, 7.47, 7.60, 8.13, 9.88, 8.27, 8.38, 10.06, 7.27, 7.83, 9.25, 7.53, 8.26, 8.58, 8.15, (11.73), 8.96, 9.11, 7.56, 8.04, (11.45), 8.24, 7.58, (7.08), 9.37, 7.72


----------



## Ollie (Sep 13, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> R F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U F2 U'
> 
> Ill bet you can one-look this too Ollie.



Yay!



Spoiler



1.89 - y' R' U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'


----------



## Julian (Sep 13, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> I guess Weilong has improved my times.
> 
> 8.46 ao100 wtf. PB by 0.46. Also 8.41 ao50 and 7.92 ao12 (Solves 1-12)
> 
> ...


what the hell improving .5 is nuts


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 13, 2013)

Julian said:


> what the hell improving .5 is nuts



Well I do average of 100s very infrequently, maybe about once every 2 weeks so I guess that's why


----------



## JackJ (Sep 13, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> .98
> U' F' U' R U' F2 U F2 U'


z' x2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 13, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> R F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U F2 U'
> 
> Ill bet you can one-look this too Ollie.



z2 y U2 R U R' U F' R U' R' F2


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 13, 2013)

Average of 12: 18.47 (First 5 = 16.97 avg5), part of a 19.81 avg50 (yay sub-20!)

1. 19.03 (4, 0) / (-4, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2) / (4, -2)
2. (14.10) (-3, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0)
3. 19.67 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / 
4. 17.54 (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
5. 14.33 (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (4, -1) / (-2, -5) / 
6. (23.89) (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4) / (5, 0) / 
7. 18.25 (4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, -5) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -4)
8. 18.05 (0, 5) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (6, 0)
9. 19.45 (-2, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4)
10. 22.29 (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, -2)
11. 17.18 (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (5, -2) / (4, -2) / (2, -3) / (5, 0)
12. 18.90 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4) / (6, -1) / (4, 0)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> z2 y U2 R U R' U F' R U' R' F2



I've got a 2 move solution.


----------



## kcl (Sep 14, 2013)

Lol write it out in pyra notation


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 14, 2013)

2x2: 5.26 Avg100 with 3 4.20's


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I've got a 2 move solution.



Orly? What is it?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I've got a 2 move solution.



seems legit


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2013)

Spoiler



2 corner twists


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2 corner twists



Lol. Could you do that in a comp?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. Could you do that in a comp?



No


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 7.103
worst time: 14.625

current avg5: 9.417 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 8.859 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 10.082 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 9.330 (σ = 0.77)

current avg50: 9.890 (σ = 0.96)
best avg50: 9.616 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 9.763 (σ = 0.84)
best avg100: 9.735 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 9.744 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 9.810


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 14, 2013)

1:02.53 ao5 megaminx

1:02.44, (59.85), (1:06.31), 1:00.82, 1:04.34,

This is old but i still like it


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 14, 2013)

1:06.84 Skype Teamblind! . So many fails to finally get a success. 

With Richie (MadeToReply)


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2013)

pyralolwat

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 2.599
worst time: 10.948

current avg5: 5.181 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 3.436 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 4.768 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 4.234 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 4.857 (σ = 1.13)
best avg50: 4.857 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 4.857 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 5.065


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> pyralolwat
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 50/50
> ...



Wow, fast. I'm averaging mid-high 5 with Oka/Keyhole/One Flip. Top first methods suck :<

Well, I can always count on your choking harder than me


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 14, 2013)

number of times: 52/52
best time: 9.58
worst time: 34.13

current avg5: 14.73 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 13.69 (σ = 0.53) 
13.01, (17.90), 13.74, 14.30, (12.20) = 13.69

current avg12: 16.01 (σ = 2.60)
best avg12: 15.48 (σ = 2.19)
13.06, 19.26, 14.08, 17.62, 16.59, 12.10, (22.77), 15.58, (11.44), 13.95, 14.70, 17.90 = 15.48

session avg: 17.52 (σ = 4.30)
session mean: 17.68

9.58 is PB single, first sub 10
The others would be PBs too

Btw this is 3x3 sim because I needed a way to procrastinate to delay writing an essay.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2013)

I like 2x2x2 now, finally my first Ao100  5.09. Pretty good as I don't have a method yet



Spoiler



Session average: 5.09
1. 3.40 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R' F' U2 
2. 4.34 R U' F' R F U2 R' U F' U' 
3. 3.98 F2 R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U' F' 
4. 5.11 U2 F R2 U' R' F U2 F R 
5. 5.19 F' R U2 F R2 F' U R' F R' 
6. 2.76 R2 U R U' R' F' U F' U' 
7. 5.04 R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 
8. 5.37 R' U2 R F' U F' R F R' 
9. 6.00 R' U R2 U' R F' U' R' 
10. 4.34 U' R2 U2 R' U' F U2 F' U2 
11. 4.92 R2 U' R F2 R F' U2 R' U2 
12. 6.11 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 
13. 4.80 U2 F' R F U2 F R' F2 R' U' 
14. 5.60 F2 R U R2 F U' F2 R' 
15. 3.35 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R 
16. 4.21 U' F2 U' F' U F' R F2 U' 
17. 4.18 U2 F' R2 F2 R' F U' F2 R' U2 
18. 7.19 R U2 F R' U' F' U F U' 
19. 6.11 R2 F' R' F R F2 R' U' 
20. 4.90 U2 F R U R2 F R2 F R 
21. 4.66 F R' F R' F2 U R U2 R U' 
22. 5.08 F' U R' F2 R' F2 R F' 
23. 5.38 U2 F R' U F' R2 F' R2 U' 
24. 3.15 R2 U R' F R2 F 
25. 5.51 R U R' F U2 R' F R U' R' 
26. 5.21 R' U' R' F2 U F' R U2 
27. 5.72 U' F' R2 F' U F' U2 R' U 
28. 4.30 F U2 F' R2 F U' R2 F2 
29. 5.78 F' R' U2 F R U R2 F2 U2 
30. 5.47 R2 F2 U R' U' F2 U F' U' 
31. 5.32 F2 U R' F' U F' R2 F 
32. 4.96 U R' U R2 U R F2 U' R 
33. 5.88 U2 R' F R U2 F2 U' F2 
34. 4.78 U R' U' R' F2 U2 F' R2 U 
35. 4.57 U F' U' R' U2 F U2 F U' 
36. 3.33 R2 F' R' U F U' F2 R2 U' 
37. 4.51 U' F2 R2 F R F U F' 
38. 9.72 F' U R2 F' U2 F R F2 U 
39. 7.40 R F2 R F' R U R2 U' R U' 
40. 6.17 U2 R2 U' F2 R U' R F 
41. 6.83 R F2 U F U2 F2 
42. 3.94 R F2 U F' U2 F R F' U' 
43. (11.11) U R2 U F U' R2 F' U F2 
44. 4.81 R' F2 R' U R U F2 R' 
45. 3.61 F2 U R F U2 R2 F' R' 
46. 4.94 F2 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
47. 5.14 U F R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
48. 3.62 R F2 R2 U2 F' U R' U R' 
49. 6.45 R F' R2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R' 
50. 7.40 R U F' U' R2 U F' R 
51. 5.69 F2 R U R' U2 F U R2 U2 
52. 4.45 R2 U' R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' 
53. 5.83 U F U F2 U F U R2 F' 
54. 5.52 U F R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U 
55. 5.07 R F' U F2 U' F2 U2 R' 
56. 3.72 F' U2 F U2 F U2 F2 R 
57. 6.29 U2 R' F2 U F' R' F U F 
58. 5.64 U' R' U F' U F' U2 R 
59. 5.28 R' U F R' U F U2 F2 R' U' 
60. 4.04 R2 F' R' F U R' F2 R' U' 
61. 4.83 F2 R2 U' R' F' U F R2 
62. 5.39 F2 U' F2 U R' F U2 F R2 U 
63. 4.83 R U R' F U F2 R2 F' 
64. 4.93 F' R U2 F' R' F U' F2 
65. 7.21 F2 U R' U' R' F2 R' U' F' 
66. 7.06 F R' U2 R' U2 R F' U F' U' 
67. 6.25 R U R2 F2 U F U2 F U' 
68. 2.14 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' 
69. 3.69 F2 U' F U R' F' R' F U2 
70. 6.16 R' U2 F' R U2 F R2 F2 U 
71. 6.47 F' R2 F' R2 U F U F2 
72. 4.98 U F R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 
73. 3.53 U F2 R2 U' R' F U' F' U' 
74. 3.65 U R2 F2 U' R2 U R' U F 
75. 4.95 R2 F U2 R' F2 R U' F 
76. 3.54 U' F' R F' U R F2 R U2 
77. 5.65 U2 R U2 R U' F2 U F U' 
78. 5.53 R F2 R F' U F2 R' F 
79. 5.92 R2 F2 R' F' R F' U 
80. 4.36 U F' U2 F R U' F2 R2 
81. 4.99 F' R U' F R2 U' F R F' 
82. 4.90 U F2 U F U' R2 F R2 
83. 7.11 R2 U' F' U2 F U2 R' F 
84. 4.73 F2 R' U2 F U2 R' U F' U2 
85. 6.43 U2 R' U' F2 R F' U2 
86. 4.84 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U F2 R F2 R' 
87. 2.85 U2 F2 U' R U2 R' F2 R U 
88. 4.94 R F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 
89. 7.19 F' R' U R' F' R' F U2 
90. 5.37 R2 F' U F R' F U2 R2 F U2 
91. 4.58 R2 F2 R' U' F U' F' R' 
92. 6.46 F' R' F' U2 F' U F U2 F' 
93. 3.56 F U R2 F2 U R F2 U R2 U' 
94. 4.84 U F U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' 
95. 5.25 U' F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' 
96. 4.74 R' U2 R' F U2 F U F' R' U2 
97. 2.65 U2 F R F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 
98. (1.63) U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 
99. 5.45 F2 U F U2 R' F U2 R2 F2 U' 
100. 5.10 U R F U2 R2 F2 U' F R2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I like 2x2x2 now, finally my first Ao100  5.09. Pretty good as I don't have a method yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gogogo nr

8puzzle 1.691, 0.529, 3.448, 1.649, 2.271, (0.513), 1.183, 1.504, (3.664), 1.552, 2.769, 1.144 = 1.774
also 2.68 avg1000 and 1.39 avg5


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 14, 2013)

Finally finished learning OLL. Now, onto corner alg sets + sq-1 algs...


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 14, 2013)

how much time did it actually take and what's your average ?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 14, 2013)

Finally pb avg of it was 10.31 then it whas 10.27 and 5 muntes after i got 9.52 timer 11.49 9.47 8.02 11.08 7.78.
Also pb avg 12 with breaking old pb over .50 avg whas 10.69 also the 7.78 whas fullstep 1 of my 8 7s


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 14, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> how much time did it actually take and what's your average ?


Was this a response to me?? If so, sometime between 18-24 months - I keep getting distracted by other puzzles, so I never learnt more than 5-6 cases in one go 
I average 19


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 14, 2013)

Got a 1:30.xx avg5 on 4x4 today. It's fun to see improvements but I neglect improving ZZ on 3x3, because I also practice 5x5 alot :/ Wish I had the time for all of it.


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 14, 2013)

2x2: 4.36 Avg12 Prisma gave such easy scrambles

20. 2.63 F' U' F2 R' F U2 F
21. 6.38 F' R F2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 U'
22. 5.02 U2 R U2 R' F U F2 R2 U2
23. 3.99 F U2 R' F' R' F2 R'
24. 2.65 R' U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U F U'
25. 3.91 U' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U'
26. 4.52 U R' F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F2 U'
27. 5.11 U' R U F' R' F U F U2 R'
28. 4.94 R U' F' U F2 R2 U F R'
29. 6.20 U2 F' U' F R' U' F2 U'
30. 3.71 R U' R' F U2 F'
31. 3.52 U F R' F' R U2 R

EDIT: 4.82 Avg100


Spoiler



2x2x2 cube
Sep 14, 2013 11:54:52 AM - 12:41:18 PM

Mean: 4.81
Average: 4.82
Best time: 1.04
Median: 5.00
Worst time: 7.78
Standard deviation: 1.18

Best average of 5: 3.89
20-24 - (2.63) (6.38) 5.02 3.99 2.65

Best average of 12: 4.36
75-86 - 3.58 4.13 4.39 4.22 4.41 (3.13) 4.75 (5.44) 4.14 4.24 5.07 4.64

1. 3.99 F U R' U R' U F2 U R'
2. 2.68 U F' U' R F R2 U' R2
3. 6.64 R' F U' R F' U R2 U2 R'
4. 6.14 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U R' U'
5. 3.24 U' F R F' R U' F U2
6. 4.85 F U2 F' R U F2 R2 F'
7. 5.94 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' R U2 R2
8. 6.39 R F2 U' F U' F' R2 F R2 U'
9. 5.52 R2 F2 R F' U2 R U F
10. 5.80 U2 R2 U R' U' F' R2 U2
11. 7.30 U' F R' F2 U R' U' R' F'
12. 1.04 U F' U F' U
13. 4.91 F' R' F2 R' F2 R U R U'
14. 5.11 F' R' F2 U R' U' F2 U'
15. 5.27 R F2 R F U2 F R' U
16. 4.68 U' R' U R' F R' F' U2 F2
17. 4.93 F2 R' F' U2 F' R F U2 R2
18. 5.86 F' R2 U R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'
19. 4.82 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R
20. 2.63 F' U' F2 R' F U2 F
21. 6.38 F' R F2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 U'
22. 5.02 U2 R U2 R' F U F2 R2 U2
23. 3.99 F U2 R' F' R' F2 R'
24. 2.65 R' U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U F U'
25. 3.91 U' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U'
26. 4.52 U R' F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F2 U'
27. 5.11 U' R U F' R' F U F U2 R'
28. 4.94 R U' F' U F2 R2 U F R'
29. 6.20 U2 F' U' F R' U' F2 U'
30. 3.71 R U' R' F U2 F'
31. 3.52 U F R' F' R U2 R
32. 5.66 R U R2 U F U2 F U'
33. 4.71 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R F
34. 6.24 F U2 F' R F2 R U R'
35. 4.96 F2 R' U' F U2 F R2 F R' U2
36. 7.78 U F2 R' U' F U' R2 U R2 U'
37. 5.67 F' R U R2 F' U' R F U'
38. 5.00 U2 F U' R' F' R' F2 R' F'
39. 3.76 R' U2 F U F' U' R' F2 U'
40. 6.77 F' R' F U R' U2 F U' F'
41. 4.21 R' U R2 U F2 U' R U F' R'
42. 5.35 R' F2 U2 R F R2 F' R' U2
43. 4.97 F2 U R' F R' F U2 R U2
44. 6.81 F R U F' R F2 R F R'
45. 5.38 U2 F R F R2 F U' F R2 U2
46. 1.95 U2 F R2 U'
47. 3.60 R' F2 R F2 R' F U R2
48. 5.03 R' F' R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U2
49. 5.14 F' U R2 F' U R' U' R U'
50. 5.60 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F' U
51. 5.25 F' U2 F' R' F2 R' F U
52. 5.55 U' F R' U' F U R' F2 U
53. 6.44 U R' U R' F R F U' R' U'
54. 4.88 F2 R2 U R' U F' R F
55. 6.20 F U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F2 U'
56. 5.05 U2 F' R' U2 R' F' U R2 U'
57. 3.65 R' U F U F2 R' U' F2
58. 5.38 F2 R2 F U F' U F' R U
59. 5.10 U F U R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U'
60. 5.32 F' R F' R U2 F2 R F' R2
61. 3.83 U R' U' R F2 U F'
62. 5.17 R F2 U2 F' U' F R2 U F2 U'
63. 3.27 U' F2 R' F U' F U F U2
64. 4.10 F' U F' U F2 U2 R2 F' U'
65. 5.61 F' R' U' R2 F R' F R
66. 2.79 R' F' R' U2 F2 U' F'
67. 5.78 U2 R F U2 F R2 U' F' U'
68. 4.33 F' R2 U F' U' R U F' U
69. 3.86 U' F' U2 F R2 U F' U F2
70. 5.50 U R' U' F U2 F2 U' R'
71. 3.55 R' F2 U R' F U' F U R2 U'
72. 6.14 F' U' R F2 U2 R2 F' U
73. 5.74 U2 R U2 F' U R' F2 R2 U
74. 5.02 R F R' F' R F U' F2 U2
75. 3.58 F' R U2 R F' U2 R F2
76. 4.13 U F' R' F U2 F' R2 U' R
77. 4.39 R U2 F' R F U' R F2
78. 4.22 F R2 F2 R' F2 R' U F2
79. 4.41 F R' U2 R' U R F' U F2 U'
80. 3.13 U R2 U F U F R U2
81. 4.75 F2 U R F2 U' F2 U R' U2
82. 5.44 U2 R' U' F R' F2 U F U
83. 4.14 F R' U' R F U' R2 U' R'
84. 4.24 F' U R U' F R U R'
85. 5.07 R' U2 R2 F U' F R2 U' F U2
86. 4.64 U F' R2 U F' U2 F U' R' U'
87. 5.60 R' F U F' R' F U' R F' U'
88. 5.07 U2 R U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U
89. 3.10 R2 U' F U2 F' R F2
90. 5.27 F2 R' U' R F2 R F' U2 R' U'
91. 3.80 F' R F' R2 F' U R'
92. 6.91 F' R F2 R U' R2 F' U'
93. 5.05 F2 R2 U R F' U F2 U' R
94. 4.35 F R' U R2 F2 R' F R F2 U'
95. 2.46 F R' F R F2 R U F2 U'
96. 2.73 R' F' R F' U' R' U R U2
97. 5.66 U2 F2 U F R2 U' R F' U
98. 4.98 F' R F R' F2 U' F
99. 5.21 U' R2 U R' U F' R' F' R U'
100. 4.88 U' F U' R F' U' R2 U2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 14, 2013)

5x5 PB 4:59.55 D Lw Fw Lw2 Dw' Fw Dw R Fw2 Lw2 R Uw2 Lw F2 R' Lw Fw L' Uw2 Dw2 L' D Dw R F2 R2 Uw' Bw' U R' L' F2 L Lw' Rw U2 L' Uw' Bw Rw2 Uw2 B2 Bw Uw' Rw R2 Dw R' Fw Rw L' Lw Fw' Lw2 Bw Rw' F2 B' Uw2 D2


----------



## Iggy (Sep 14, 2013)

3:55.22 6x6 mo3
6:31.15 7x7 mo3
7.28 Clock single, 9.02 fail average (DNF, 8.65, 8.33, 9.77, 8.63) DNF was a 7.88 :fp
3.22 Pyra single, 5.40 fail average (4.43, 7.41, 4.36, 7.50, 4.02) inspected wrongly on both 7s
28.78 Square-1 fail average, could've won
1:37.12 Megaminx average
Failed all BLDs

All official


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 14, 2013)

8.83 avg5
9.22 avg12

9.68, [8.28, 9.24, (8.11), 9.22, 8.98], 10.07, (10.66), 9.71, 8.62, 10.04, 8.37


----------



## Riley (Sep 14, 2013)

5.94, 5.46, 6.44, 5.99, 5.28, 6.20, 6.70, (7.12), (4.78), 6.33, 5.73, 5.04 = 5.91 avg12.

F2L only.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

20.18, 21.22, 23.39, (29.84), (18.51) = *21.60* SQ1 PB avg5

I think only the 29 had parity.

edit: 16.39 PB single

edit2: 24.60 avg12 (maybe PB?)


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 14, 2013)

1:09.95 Official Mega average. Tomorrow Second round, maybe I'll do better


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> 1:09.95 Official Mega average. Tomorrow Second round, maybe I'll do better



Nooooooooooo



Spoiler



I've got a comp in 2 weeks 



2.00 Square-1 U-perm


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I've got a comp in 2 weeks



So do I  And a week later


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> So do I  And a week later



Not fair xP


----------



## rj (Sep 14, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> I guess Weilong has improved my times.
> 
> 8.46 ao100 wtf. PB by 0.46. Also 8.41 ao50 and 7.92 ao12 (Solves 1-12)
> 
> ...



7.08! Old WR!


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 14, 2013)

6x6 single PB 2:44.63

first.sub3.ever.wut


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 6x6 single PB 2:44.63
> 
> first.sub3.ever.wut



my first 6x6 sim sub3 was 2:32


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 14, 2013)

PB

1. 4.96 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 F L' B' D' L' F U2 B F U' 

x' y2
D2 R' F' u'
U L' U L U' L' U' L
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' U' R' U' R
U' r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R U2

36 HTM/4.96= 7.26 TPS


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> my first 6x6 sim sub3 was 2:32



U win evrtim


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 14, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> PB
> 
> 1. 4.96 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 F L' B' D' L' F U2 B F U'
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Square 1*

(20.34), 21.33, (24.94), 21.46, 21.90+ = 21.56

22.18, 18.65, 26.66, 25.18, 28.90, 22.34, (18.58), 28.80, 22.61, (33.97), 20.34, 21.33 = 23.70

25.76 avg of 50

I need to learn advanced cubeshape


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> *Square 1*
> 
> (20.34), 21.33, (24.94), 21.46, 21.90+ = 21.56
> 
> ...



We should race. I'm a tad slower. TTW later tonight?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2013)

7x7 slidypuzzle 57.232 single

just randomly improved by like 15 seconds. pb single was 1:15, average of 5 was 1:21. then i did 9 solves and got a 1:10 avg5 and 57 single so jar qiqiqiqi


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 7x7 slidypuzzle 57.232 single
> 
> just randomly improved by like 15 seconds. pb single was 1:15, average of 5 was 1:21. then i did 9 solves and got a 1:10 avg5 and 57 single so jar qiqiqiqi



What method do you use for 15 puzzle?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What method do you use for 15 puzzle?



fringe

6x6 slidypuzzle 31.06 single

also 2:19 2-7 relay


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 15, 2013)

54.84 Megaminx Single


----------



## etshy (Sep 15, 2013)

3x3 New *PB *, *14.66* B2 R2 U' B2 D U B2 U F2 U L' R U' B F2 U' L R' D' U2 R 
yayyyyy


----------



## JackJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Used my LS + LL approach in a fast solve! 12.53

R' B2 D L D2 U' B2 F2 U2 D2 L2 R B R' L2 U B2 D' U2 R U2 L2 R' B' R2

x2 L' D M x
L U L' y' U' L' U L
U2 R' U' R L U' L'
U R U' R' y R U R'
y' U2 F' U F R U2 R'
U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 15, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Used my LS + LL approach in a fast solve! 12.53
> 
> R' B2 D L D2 U' B2 F2 U2 D2 L2 R B R' L2 U B2 D' U2 R U2 L2 R' B' R2
> 
> ...



cool !!!


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 15, 2013)

6 sub 20's in an Ao12. Unfortunately the other solves bogged it down, but I'm getting closer and closer!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.339
1. 7.665 B2 D B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U R' D2 U' L R B' R B' F L2 
2. 9.480 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F D B' L' R B' U2 R U F 
3. 7.873 B' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 B U' F2 L2 F L2 F' L' D U' F' 
4. (10.755) F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 B L2 F D2 F2 L' R D' F2 U L D B2 R2 U2 
5. (7.593) R' B2 R' U2 L' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L' B F D2 F R U' L2 D'


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 15, 2013)

49.24 Skype Team BLD with Jeck Mang (cubecraze1)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2013)

Did a session of about 300 top first solves. I was getting frustrated with my times (6.2 session average) when I saw a really easy V->L4E scramble, followed by another, which soon turned into a 3.xx average of 5. 

Average of 12: 3.76
1. 3.30 U B R U B R' B' U l b 
2. 3.82 L' R' L B' L' U' L U' r u 
3. (8.27) B' L' R' L' B R U' L' l' r' b 
4. 3.42 R' L' U R U' L' B L' l' b u' 
5. (2.54) B R' B R' B' R B' R l' r' u 
6. 4.50 U L' R' B' R' B' U L l' r' u' 
7. 3.39 U R L' R' L' U B' L' l r' 
8. 3.09 L' B L' B' R' L' B' R' l' u 
9. 5.50 U B R' U L' B' U R r 
10. 3.20 R U B R U R' U B' r' b u' 
11. 4.84 U B L' U B' R' U L' l' r u 
12. 2.56 U L R U R L R' L b' u' 

3.30 average of 5 in there, not PB, but I think the average of 12 is PB, no idea as I don't keep track of it.

Two of the solves I used one flip and they were the 8 and 4.84 >_<


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2013)

42.34 Skewb single. First timed solve ever.

Edit:

number of times: 6/6
best time: 17.65
worst time: 1:28.53

current avg5: 36.68 (σ = 4.77)
best avg5: 36.68 (σ = 4.77)

session avg: 38.10 (σ = 4.81)
session mean: 43.09

PBs for now


----------



## bran (Sep 15, 2013)

Pb Average of 100: 11.18
*10.01, 12.41, 12.81, 11.28, 10.24, 13.12, 11.75, 11.31, 10.42, (8.42), 9.84, (9.23), (15.49), 12.78, 9.96, 11.54, (9.16), 12.63, (8.85), 10.16, 11.21, (14.03), 11.91, 11.80, 10.06, 11.25, 10.10, 9.66, 11.17, 9.37, 10.25, 12.75, 10.39, 11.34, 10.26, (14.37), 11.51, 11.03, 11.23, 11.98, 11.92, 11.56, 10.47, 12.02, 11.04, 10.71, 10.33, (9.20), 10.53, 10.55*, 11.15, (13.46), 12.30, 11.19, 12.93, 11.29, 11.32, 10.00, 12.46, 11.80, 9.95, 11.63, 11.44, 11.97, 10.86, 12.28, 11.52, 10.72, 10.79, 9.75, 12.68, 10.57, 10.26, 12.35, 11.35, 11.19, 11.69, 10.42, 11.74, 11.31, 13.19, 11.06, 10.83, 11.43, 9.79, 9.54, 9.42, 13.42, 11.18, 11.88, 12.94, 12.22, 11.12, 10.54, 10.46, 9.28, 13.17, 11.99, 11.98, 11.18, 12.43, 11.43, 11.71, 9.32, (14.43), 12.06, 10.46, 10.00, 10.12

Bolded is pb Average of 50: 11.02
Underlined is pb Average of 100: 11.18


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2013)

Average of 12: 41.020
1. 38.181 f F2 r2 R2 u' U' D' F2 u' L2 R B2 r' R2 U r2 u r' U D2 f L2 D f2 U' f2 L u' F' B2 u' L' u' R' D' F r2 L F' U' 
2. 39.514 R2 F r2 u' r2 F' R2 u2 U2 r2 D' r2 B F D u U2 B u' L F2 D' U' B' D U r' L' D R' L' F' f u' F R r' F' D2 r' 
3. (47.444) U f' L r2 D' U2 r' B2 r' B2 u' f2 D f' u' F D2 u' B2 F D2 U L' u r' L' B' f' D B' U f2 D' U2 r' f u' R' B' r2 
4. 41.501 D' L2 D u' B' U D2 B2 f' L2 f' u' R F' R F' f L2 r' F2 L2 R u' L2 R U2 F r u2 B' f D2 R' D' u L u U2 r u 
5. 40.759 L U' u2 F' f D2 u2 U2 f' L R2 D f R' L' U' L' F2 u F' u2 D2 R2 u r f2 L' f' F' U' L2 r2 B D r2 R' L' B' D2 r2 
6. 42.610 R' U' L' B2 r R' f r' f r2 R' U2 u2 R D' f r U2 f R2 f2 r' B' L2 u R' F D L2 r F' R u' f B2 U D R' u r 
7. 41.822 U2 B u' F' f' u' B L2 u' B' R' u U2 f R f R F2 D2 B2 D R2 L' r' u' R2 u f2 U R r L U' F' L2 B f D2 R' B 
8. 37.640 L2 U2 r L R2 f2 R B D2 f2 B' D r' U2 f' U2 B' r2 B' L u2 L' B' U2 u2 F2 R B' u' L' U2 D2 B U R r f' R u f2 
9. 44.145 r' f' L' u F' f' L R r F' U f U' F2 R B2 U2 r2 F2 D' B' f2 R' B2 u2 U' R D' r' B u2 r L2 f' B' u' B2 r2 B2 F2 
10. 45.271 R F' r2 u2 F u D2 f U2 F' L2 D F r B' R2 L2 D' u F' L2 F' B2 f D f F2 L2 D' U' R B' D' B D2 B2 u' D' R r' 
11. 38.753 U2 F2 R' B' u2 r' L' R u' R2 u R2 f2 L u2 r2 F2 D2 U2 B' R B2 u L r U2 f' F' B2 R' r' u' B D f2 B' u U L' D2 
12. (35.872) B L r f r u' R U B' u' r2 R' D' F u B' D r u2 B2 r2 u2 r L' f u' U f r2 u2 L2 D' U' f' U2 F2 u' L' F U 

Half centers are freaking awesome


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Average of 12: 41.020
> Half centers are freaking awesome



Explain? Is it like... J-LINE


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Explain? Is it like... J-LINE



What I do for half centers is.

Step 1: Solve 3 half centers and store them all in the L slice relative to each other leaving the U center free and reducing the rest of the centers to r U.
Step 2: Make a line for the F center on U and then store it on B.
Step 3: Make a line for the D center on U and then store it on B, pushing the other half of the F center to D.
Step 4: Make a line for the B center on U, store it on B, and centers are done 

I don't always do this approach. Sometimes center by center is better.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2013)

Skewb PBs

number of times: 16/16
best time: 14.90
worst time: 1:01.67

current avg5: 38.00 (σ = 3.28)
best avg5: 28.64 (σ = 2.36)

current avg12: 34.16 (σ = 4.68)
best avg12: 30.34 (σ = 5.61)

session avg: 33.75 (σ = 8.47)
session mean: 34.32

Also had a 27.28 avg5 earlier. Skewb is fun.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

15 puzzle 8.304 average of 50, 8.433 average of 100, ~8.6 global average


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 15 puzzle 8.304 average of 50, 8.433 average of 100, ~8.6 global average



Which sim?


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2013)

Skewb PBs (again)

number of times: 33/33
best time: 13.02
worst time: 52.54

current avg5: 28.57 (σ = 3.43)
best avg5: 23.37 (σ = 4.35)

current avg12: 27.61 (σ = 3.08)
best avg12: 26.07 (σ = 6.13)

session avg: 28.28 (σ = 5.90)
session mean: 28.92


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Which sim?



http://juropollo.xe0.ru/timer15/online.htm


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Average of 12: 41.020
> 1. 38.181 f F2 r2 R2 u' U' D' F2 u' L2 R B2 r' R2 U r2 u r' U D2 f L2 D f2 U' f2 L u' F' B2 u' L' u' R' D' F r2 L F' U'
> 2. 39.514 R2 F r2 u' r2 F' R2 u2 U2 r2 D' r2 B F D u U2 B u' L F2 D' U' B' D U r' L' D R' L' F' f u' F R r' F' D2 r'
> 3. (47.444) U f' L r2 D' U2 r' B2 r' B2 u' f2 D f' u' F D2 u' B2 F D2 U L' u r' L' B' f' D B' U f2 D' U2 r' f u' R' B' r2
> ...



<3


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 15, 2013)

number of times: 114/115

current avg50: 13.99 (σ = 1.43)
best avg50: *13.82* (σ = 1.37) PB by 0.22

current avg100: 14.02 (σ = 1.56)
best avg100: *13.97* (σ = 1.54) PB by 0.43


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 15, 2013)

18.59 8355 method single

13.57 square 1 single

46.xx 2x2-4x4 relay


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

1:12.76 5x5 single


----------



## Julian (Sep 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> What I do for half centers is.
> 
> Step 1: Solve 3 half centers and store them all in the L slice relative to each other leaving the U center free and reducing the rest of the centers to r U.
> Step 2: Make a line for the F center on U and then store it on B.
> ...


OBLBL style


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

1:03.13, (59.02), 1:05.41, 1:03.89, (1:06.06) = *1:04.14* megaminx


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 15, 2013)

PB. 7.08 lol

Average of 5: 7.08
1. 6.79 D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B2 F U' L U B' D B2 F D L F' 
2. (8.37) U' F2 D' F L B2 D L' F B2 D R2 D F2 U F2 D L2 U2 F2 
3. (6.29) D' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 L' F2 D' B F U L D F' R' 
4. 7.27 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' F U2 B F2 D2 U' F2 
5. 7.17 D2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F D' B R D' B' U' R' B2 U


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 15, 2013)

Sub 11 8x8 solve!
10:40 new best.


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

*5x5* (Not PB)
1:58.62, 1:57.24, 1:56.47, 2:03.49, 1:52.99, 1:53.83, 2:07.30, 1:53.61, 2:24.12, 1:53.74, 2:12.10, 2:02.25 = 1:59.86

Yau5 is fun 

I'm using it for all bigcubes now, smashed my 7x7 PB's with it


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 15, 2013)

AAAAHAHAHHAHHHHH I HATE MYSELF

31.91 with 5 second PLL parity execution. **** MY LIFE!!!!!!!!

Also, 33.23 avg5


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 15, 2013)

16.674 15 puzzle sim. 54 moves lol. So easy. 
Best tps: 3.74


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> AAAAHAHAHHAHHHHH I HATE MYSELF
> 
> 33.23 avg5



How disapointing.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 15, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> PB. 7.08 lol
> 
> Average of 5: 7.08
> 1. 6.79 D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B2 F U' L U B' D B2 F D L F'
> ...



What the hell?! Amazing


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> AAAAHAHAHHAHHHHH I HATE MYSELF
> 
> 31.91 with 5 second PLL parity execution. **** MY LIFE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, 33.23 avg5



Cheer up.
I occasionally get those kind of averages on 3x3.
(Though only when I have been awake for 20 hours or so.)


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 15, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> What the hell?! Amazing



Thanks lol. Although very easy scrambles ofc


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 15, 2013)

PB, but I still feel like I need better.
Average of 12: 8.49
1. 7.62 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L' R2 B L' U' L2 U L' F U 
2. 9.15 U L2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L B L F U L U' R F2 U 
3. (7.34) L' F2 R2 U' D F U F2 U' L U' D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 
4. 7.79 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L D' F2 L F' R2 B D B2 U 
5. 9.54 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 R B L U L D2 B2 F' D 
6. 7.85 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 L' D2 F' L D B F' D2 U B' L F2 
7. 8.56 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 L' B L2 R D' L' R' 
8. (17.22) U' R2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B D2 B' F R D' L2 U L B F 
9. 9.05 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R F U' F L' R' B U R U2 
10. 7.42 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B' L F2 D R B2 U2 B2 R' U' 
11. 8.82 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 B F' L' U B2 D' U' B F D' U2 L 
12. 9.08 F2 L2 B2 F U2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 D' F2 R D2 F' D' U' B U B


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

15 puzzle

6.673 average of 12
7.793 average of 50
8.072 average of 100

6.673 avg12:

```
solve	time	moves	tps
523	5.959	70	11.747
522	6.633	88	13.267
521	6.431	80	12.440
520	7.383	85	11.513
519	6.392	79	12.359
518	5.129	70	13.648
517	5.536	72	13.006
516	7.247	88	12.143
515	12.303	141	11.461
514	6.624	84	12.681
513	7.729	97	12.550
512	6.793	92	13.543
```

also got a 6.12 avg5 and 6.28 avg5 (pb is 6.08)


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Avg of 100:17.85 σ = 1.37

Times: 15.79, 16.96, 16.06, 19.35, 17.79, 16.12, 13.42, 16.47, 19.94, 17.65, 19.67, 15.51, 16.14, 17.70, 16.43, 19.78, 19.72, 19.21, 17.47, 19.56, 18.35, 19.66, 19.50, 19.21, 14.82, 17.22, 14.92, 17.68, 16.98, 19.95, 18.54, 17.90, 18.21, 17.39, 14.82, 15.65, 19.79, 14.36, 18.57, 17.74, 18.99, 18.34, 19.40, 17.14, 16.88, 17.27, 14.81, 18.70, 19.29, 19.10, 17.39, 17.36, 18.38, 17.45, 15.37, 17.34, 16.63, 18.78, 18.16, 19.39, 18.66, 18.94, 18.10, 13.46, 19.87, 16.41, 19.41, 13.93, 19.29, 15.70, 19.68, 18.21, 18.68, 16.83, 18.35, 19.48, 18.17, 17.17, 15.37, 19.14, 16.23, 17.51, 17.48, 18.28, 19.57, 18.79, 19.72, 17.46, 19.26, 16.78, 17.31, 19.60, 18.93, 15.07, 18.72, 16.69, 19.98, 19.31, 18.55, 17.79


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 16, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.33
worst time: 6.86

current mo3: 3.62 (σ = 1.14)
best mo3: 3.47 (σ = 1.09)

current avg5: 4.28 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 4.02 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 4.58 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 4.29 (σ = 1.06)

current avg50: 5.05 (σ = 0.63)
best avg50: 4.75 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 4.90 (σ = 0.79)
best avg100: 4.90 (σ = 0.79)

session avg: 4.90 (σ = 0.79)
session mean: 4.87

4.87 avg if you only take out the fastest and slowest. 

Yay sub-5!!!! All PBs I think except single. First ao100 in any event. One-looked a few. Ortega with like H-clls if layer solved. Time to do homework lol.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 16, 2013)

20.07 square-1 avg100. still no sub-20 

Also this somehow happened:

16.60 avg12 = (13.71), 18.56, 19.37, 15.65, 17.51, 15.03, (22.68), 16.59, 15.22, 15.24, 17.19, 15.63


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 16, 2013)

wat

38.59 OP redux single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2013)

21.54 sq1 with parity


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 16, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> wat
> 
> 38.59 OP redux single.



Why are you doing redux??


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Why are you doing redux??



Fun.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 16, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Why are you doing redux??



6 move red+orange centers. Rest of centers were pretty crappy, but I went beast mode on edges. (Edges was around 12 or 13)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2013)

L' U L F' L2 D B L D' R B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 

x' z'
D F L2 D' R' 
y' U2 R U R' U' y U' R' U' R 
L' U L R U' R' 
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' 
r U2 R' U' R U' r'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

*6.86* / 50 etm = 7.29 etps


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 4.87 avg if you only take out the fastest and slowest.


It already does this, no need to delete times to try to get a faster average.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 16, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> It already does this, no need to delete times to try to get a faster average.



I meant that qqtimer takes out 5 best and 5 worst solves which results in a 4.90 but chaoTimer (where this was done) only takes out 1 best and 1 worst which gives a 4.87.


----------



## qaz (Sep 16, 2013)

Average: 19.98

(15.60) 20.24 21.84 20.11 18.82 23.00 18.75 17.68 17.35 18.58 19.79 18.14 23.48 19.09 19.16 21.00 17.22 21.65 21.72 19.09 17.32 22.05 25.80 (DNF) 18.89 21.82 20.26 20.87 21.82 19.28 22.84 20.82 20.05 27.89 19.35 [17.49 18.09 18.35 19.60 21.47 {17.54 17.61 17.42 18.40 19.65} 21.34 16.66] 23.63 18.03 22.69 19.46 17.74 18.09

Done in one sitting - finally a sub-20 session average.
Also an 18.55 PB avg12 in there as well as a 17.85 avg5.

Fail counting 27.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 16, 2013)

1:13.14, (1:11.05), 1:17.08, 1:19.13, 1:14.28, 1:19.32, 1:14.63, 1:14.50, 1:14.16, 1:15.51, (2:11.33), 1:17.88 = 1:15.96 deadyau5


----------



## kcl (Sep 16, 2013)

First 3 characters in my iPhone serial number are F2L


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 16, 2013)

Skype Team BLD 58.79 Ao5 with cubecraze1 (jeckmang)

Times: 1:16.61+, 59.31+, 58.51+, 57.07, 58.56

Lol the plus 2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

8.59 avg600 15puzl



Spoiler: times



7.545, 11.704, 7.156, 6.983, 9.177, 5.673, 8.072, 10.529, 11.192, 8.978, 10.432, 12.249, 9.050, 9.160, 7.591, 10.514, 7.921, 8.000, 9.032, 11.425, 8.752, 8.936, 10.049, 5.272, 7.128, 12.770, 10.552, 9.458, 9.464, 7.385, 8.288, 5.960, 7.519, 5.266, 8.366, 8.152, 7.888, 9.810, 12.600, 8.008, 8.153, 9.168, 5.528, 6.798, 8.391, 9.570, 8.244, 11.175, 11.775, 8.046, 7.873, 10.263, 6.423, 12.988, 6.099, 5.066, 7.298, 9.040, 9.281, 7.070, 7.369, 7.480, 6.612, 9.769, 9.640, 8.040, 9.291, 7.657, 8.120, 8.464, 8.201, 5.025, 8.792, 9.402, 11.527, 11.504, 9.121, 6.961, 8.530, 9.352, 7.904, 6.570, 7.280, 9.344, 7.248, 6.639, 9.681, 7.521, 9.832, 11.152, 7.105, 9.736, 11.472, 6.872, 11.183, 8.983, 9.663, 6.800, 9.216, 8.555, 8.223, 11.600, 7.983, 7.075, 9.155, 9.826, 9.062, 6.472, (4.353), 6.715, 8.881, 8.424, 10.292, 11.144, 7.475, 8.433, 9.960, 7.986, 7.865, 5.655, 12.135, 6.721, 7.369, 7.049, 13.671, 5.975, 11.336, 5.569, 9.713, 9.001, 7.760, 11.539, 9.689, 9.521, 7.634, 6.338, 9.658, 5.831, 7.200, 4.904, 9.809, 8.945, 11.425, 8.063, 6.223, 8.342, 8.779, 8.420, 9.666, 10.904, 7.133, 7.545, 7.559, 8.984, 8.448, 7.456, 8.626, 9.167, 7.376, 10.201, 8.644, 7.201, 7.862, 12.013, 8.236, 6.193, 8.215, 9.888, 6.187, 11.574, 9.831, 6.991, 4.711, 11.543, 12.647, 7.081, 5.776, 8.671, 9.272, 9.305, 6.280, 11.449, 7.938, 9.336, 7.961, 8.941, 6.879, 9.256, 8.504, 9.664, 10.601, 12.183, 9.473, 8.072, 13.134, 9.768, 8.673, 7.304, 10.464, 9.272, 7.008, 8.435, 8.311, 10.680, 7.816, 8.640, 8.991, 9.640, 6.833, 10.696, 8.147, 9.087, 8.625, 8.337, 9.297, 10.690, 9.088, 5.969, 8.375, 7.049, 7.496, 8.175, 5.913, 12.552, 6.492, 10.114, 8.776, 8.265, 6.281, 10.625, 10.865, 10.832, 10.273, 6.528, 9.104, 8.711, 9.063, 7.670, 9.353, 7.761, 7.896, 8.800, 8.784, 10.966, 9.351, 7.600, 10.695, 9.908, 10.232, 5.992, 7.096, 9.529, 5.737, 11.225, 8.656, 7.560, 9.370, 11.063, 4.745, 5.097, 10.152, 7.265, 6.489, 10.280, 13.568, 4.927, 10.688, 9.752, 6.784, 9.072, 5.991, 8.489, 7.312, 8.632, 10.064, 9.935, 5.857, 9.016, 5.792, 11.448, 7.263, 6.231, 9.473, 9.418, 8.288, 5.092, 5.905, 10.792, 9.839, 8.984, 9.843, 5.256, 5.961, 7.049, 8.138, 10.728, 8.416, 8.103, 9.599, 6.920, 9.263, 6.592, 12.858, 8.177, 6.688, 10.130, 8.496, 6.752, 8.521, 12.439, 5.650, 10.151, 9.040, 7.295, 10.543, 8.064, 10.320, 9.527, 8.623, 8.130, 8.617, 7.481, 8.799, 8.937, 9.913, 7.536, 9.152, 7.704, 10.320, 7.583, 4.816, 9.649, 8.087, 9.824, 5.560, 8.217, 7.480, 7.871, 7.615, 7.967, 9.240, 12.265, 10.055, 6.817, 8.409, 8.825, 9.336, 5.751, 8.121, 7.800, 11.824, 7.129, 8.169, 13.081, 7.831, 8.170, 11.168, 8.424, 7.049, 7.959, 7.772, 12.447, 10.633, 9.551, 9.976, 8.321, 7.585, 10.877, 11.776, 15.383, 5.207, 8.069, 6.609, 7.559, 5.713, 7.103, 8.986, 14.680, 10.544, 6.418, 7.538, 14.827, 6.145, 7.732, 10.255, 5.223, 7.032, 8.593, 10.867, 11.082, 13.377, 8.841, 12.455, 8.908, 11.432, 7.194, 7.225, 8.735, 8.448, 10.848, 9.263, 10.514, 12.161, 8.368, 7.745, 9.668, 8.904, 14.855, 9.127, 10.863, 8.051, 10.033, 10.545, 7.840, 7.920, 7.744, 7.009, 9.183, 8.623, 4.988, 9.800, 8.928, (15.832), 8.728, 9.177, 6.985, 11.376, 8.689, 10.888, 10.649, 8.272, 11.457, 8.312, 7.291, 6.584, 5.784, 9.377, 8.183, 5.679, 9.377, 7.687, 9.633, 4.663, 5.799, 7.592, 9.297, 7.001, 7.711, 10.624, 8.242, 7.824, 7.768, 7.602, 7.944, 10.499, 7.056, 6.089, 6.751, 10.191, 8.113, 6.856, 6.641, 6.402, 7.439, 9.072, 6.848, 8.329, 8.577, 9.920, 11.137, 7.408, 9.783, 9.217, 8.522, 10.425, 5.627, 7.729, 10.667, 10.217, 8.407, 10.328, 8.265, 6.745, 7.039, 8.128, 11.720, 8.511, 9.783, 8.167, 9.832, 10.863, 6.272, 10.104, 8.063, 8.362, 8.729, 5.007, 6.408, 5.352, 9.680, 7.663, 9.999, 10.239, 7.232, 8.168, 6.440, 10.823, 10.064, 6.746, 5.622, 8.226, 6.793, 7.729, 6.624, 12.303, 7.247, 5.536, 5.129, 6.392, 7.383, 6.431, 6.633, 5.959, 9.471, 7.832, 11.648, 8.272, 9.984, 7.569, 9.519, 9.216, 7.664, 9.160, 7.064, 7.832, 5.160, 8.010, 9.555, 6.320, 6.824, 8.248, 5.904, 9.120, 9.713, 8.832, 7.540, 9.488, 6.634, 12.600, 6.840, 8.449, 7.343, 8.551, 6.146, 7.641, 9.730, 5.704, 8.244, 7.874, 8.498, 10.865, 8.760, 8.050, 8.769, 9.217, 8.936, 8.353, 8.911, 5.825, 10.217, 11.329, 8.041, 9.225, 5.818, 8.873, 6.767, 6.234, 10.119, 6.657, 7.991, 8.441, 9.255, 9.248, 9.755, 9.863, 9.912, 10.993, 7.841, 8.873, 6.215, 7.098, 10.614, 7.792, 13.289, 7.280, 7.375, 11.391, 8.546, 10.305, 7.072


----------



## Iggy (Sep 16, 2013)

Skewb PBs

number of times: 149/150
best time: 8.66
worst time: 47.85

current avg5: 26.98 (σ = 5.07)
best avg5: 16.24 (σ = 2.62)

current avg12: 23.63 (σ = 4.06)
best avg12: 19.06 (σ = 2.30)

current avg50: 22.76 (σ = 3.51)
best avg50: 21.34 (σ = 4.45)

current avg100: 22.58 (σ = 4.08)
best avg100: 22.20 (σ = 4.07)

session avg: 22.99 (σ = 4.17)
session mean: 23.13

Skewb is addictive


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 16, 2013)

8.86 Full step 3x3 single

Scramble : U R B2 R' D2 L' U' R L2 B' R F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2

Reconstruction
x U' R' B' F' U2 L2 U' L' //XCross
R U' R' U y R U R' //1st Pair
y' U R U2 R' U' y' R U R' //2nd Pair
y U R U' R' //3rd pair
U F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2013)

9.03, (8.01), 8.26, (13.19), 8.86 = 8.72 "official" Clock


----------



## etshy (Sep 16, 2013)

4x4 Average of 12: 1:44.10

1. 1:50.29 r2 R' U u2 R2 F' r L' F2 u2 r2 B2 R2 u R' L B2 f' U u F L2 B F R F' u2 R' L' B' F' U' u2 R D' r2 L' f' r2 R 
2. 1:53.94 f' r2 D2 R u2 L' F f2 L B u2 F' D' r2 R D R F2 U' B' r' F2 D2 r' R2 u2 U2 R F2 R D r D2 f' L' u' r2 u R F 
3. 1:40.04 F' R B2 R2 B2 r' u D f' u' D f R2 F' f2 L' r' B L2 D2 u L' R2 f2 u' f U' D f R2 F R B' F' r2 u' D2 F U u2 
4. 1:45.93 U' B F' R' r F' B R' L' F' D U L2 r f r u D' R r' u' f U' B2 U' r2 R2 f' r' D U2 u' R r D R' L U2 R' D2 
5. 1:33.93 f L F2 D B2 f' R' L u' L2 u2 R F2 R2 f2 L r' B2 R B u2 L2 r u L' B u F2 U' u' f u' L R' B' U2 R U' D2 L' 
6. 1:34.15 U f' F2 B' U R2 F' U' D L2 B2 R D f2 F' r' D u L U r2 F' D B R' r' D' F' L2 F' B' U2 D B U F2 B' u U2 D' 
7. 1:45.31 u f u2 B' D F L' f u f2 r' L' F D L R2 u' U' f2 u2 U2 D R' f2 r u D U F f' u' U' r2 U' R B2 u L' r f2 
8. 1:37.46 F' R u' F r L2 U' D2 R' L2 U' L B D f r B F R2 B' U' B' L u r' U D R' F' r B u2 f2 r2 D2 U2 u' F2 r2 u' 
9. 1:54.68 f u' L' f D' R u' f D2 f' R L' D2 R2 D R' f2 B2 R B' F u2 f D' U2 f' r F' D' L2 f B2 D' B' u B r' L' F' f' 
10. (1:32.37) r2 u2 F' D u2 B' r f' B2 r' F2 D2 U' r' u' L u' D2 r2 L f' B r' B2 L2 R U F r2 f' r B u2 B2 R2 u F2 U2 f' r' 
11. (1:57.21) R' L U2 u' R u2 f' D R r2 F' B2 U B2 U' R U' F' L R2 u2 F2 L2 f2 B' L2 D2 f2 D' u2 L u' f F U B' L' F2 D2 u2 
12. 1:45.29 R B' f2 U2 F B L' u' L f U2 B2 U r2 U f' R' f r2 U' F' r2 f' R2 B' f2 U' F U' F2 U' F r D R D' F' L' D f

3x3 Average of 12: 21.82 ( not sure if PB , but nice consistency )

1. 22.36 F' D2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L B2 F' L' D' R' U L' 
2. 22.30 D L2 R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' L' B F U F L F2 U' F' 
3. 22.87 B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 D2 L2 R' D L' R2 B2 F2 D U2 B F' L' 
4. 22.28 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 R2 B' R D L R2 F R2 U' B2 U2 
5. 18.24 B' D L' F' R2 F U F2 D L' U2 B L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 
6. 23.14 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' F' U2 R D2 F R2 U2 R D L B2 U' 
7. 21.32 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B D2 F R2 B2 U L' B U R' B U F' R B 
8. 22.61 L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2 F' D2 F' L F' L2 F2 R2 F U' R2 B U' 
9. (25.28) R D L' U2 R' F U' F U2 L D2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B 
10. 21.45 D2 L B2 R U2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B' L D' R' D2 L U' B R' F' 
11. 21.64 R2 U' B D F B2 U' B R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
12. (16.41) D2 F2 R2 F2 L R' B2 D2 L U2 R2 U' F2 L F R2 U B' F2 L


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

avg of 5: 9.69

Time List:
1. 8.95 D2 F B2 U L' R2 U2 L' R' D' R' F R2 D2 U' R' B L2 F U2 D' R B' F' R' 
2. (8.75) L' U B L2 D2 B F R B F2 R U' D' R D' R D2 B2 L F' L' D F B' U2 
3. 10.66 U' B' R' L U' L' U D2 L2 U' D2 B R2 L2 U L U L D2 R' U' F' L U2 D2 
4. (12.40) R F D' U2 L' R B F2 L' B2 U' L R D' B2 D2 R2 F' B' U R' D' R2 B D' 
5. 9.47 F' R D' U' B' D U R' L2 B' D2 B R' F' B2 L2 B F2 U D' R' B' L2 B2 U

Using a Wityou :/ These scrambles were pretty easy tbh.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 5: 9.69
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 8.95 D2 F B2 U L' R2 U2 L' R' D' R' F R2 D2 U' R' B L2 F U2 D' R B' F' R'
> ...



What cube? Nice average!

56.83 [OP] 2-4 relay


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> What cube? Nice average!
> 
> 56.83 [OP] 2-4 relay



Wityou (It said in the original post though)

No idea why I was using it, it was just the cube that was closest to me


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Wityou (It said in the original post though)
> 
> No idea why I was using it, it was just the cube that was closest to me



Haha I asked because I have never heard of that cube (I read the post). Google and youtube came up short when I searched.


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Haha I asked because I have never heard of that cube (I read the post). Google and youtube came up short when I searched.



It's the 5th cube by Witeden, or Type C V


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 16, 2013)

1.67

2-look 

R F2 R' F R2 F' U F U2

wut


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 16, 2013)

48.62, 42.45, (41.66), 44.00, 44.61, 47.18, 44.98, 44.82, (48.75), 42.57, 43.74, 43.14 = *44.61 avg12*
PB by 0.02. Beat my record from last December yay


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 16, 2013)

Timed inspection to see how much I can one-look pyra: 36/50 one-looked= 72%. pretty good.

also:
1.69 R U' B' L' B' R' B' L' 

[L B'] R U' R' [U'] R' U R' U' 
[R] R' L R L2' U L U'

14/1.69= 8.28 TPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 1.67
> 
> 2-look
> 
> ...



pfft slow i have a 2 look 0.97 on sim lelelele

square 1 disassembly in 12.09, reassembly in 45.38


----------



## etshy (Sep 16, 2013)

Second Sub-20 

Average of 5: 19.88 *PB*
1. 19.98 F B2 L2 B' R' B2 L' D' B' U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 
2. (18.46) U F B2 U2 D' F2 B' U2 B2 R F2 D R2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' 
3. 20.34 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D R' D2 B' U2 R2 F' D' B2 U' 
4. (24.35) U R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B L' R' U' B' U B U' R2 
5. 19.32 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L' D U' L B F' D L' D2


----------



## Julian (Sep 16, 2013)

hahahaa wtf first ever sub-7 
First solve of the day, haven't even been cubing much recently.

6.72 D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B' D2 F U2 L F L2 B L' U B2 R F' R2 B2


Spoiler



y F L F' U' y' L2
R U' R' U y' R' U R
U2 y' L' U L R U R'
U R' U R U' R' U' R
L' U L
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'


39 moves, 5.80 TPS


----------



## etshy (Sep 16, 2013)

lol 

Average of 5: *19.15 ( PB again )*
1. 17.02 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 L F L D L2 D L D F U 
2. 18.50 L' B U' R D F' R2 F R' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 
3. 21.93 L2 D2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 D B2 L R F' R' B' D R' D 
4. (22.95) R' U2 L R2 B2 R U2 B2 F2 L F2 U L2 B' F2 U' F2 R' 
5. (15.14) R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F' U R B L2 R2 F R2 D' F


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 16, 2013)

1.97 avg12: 1.70, 1.51, 1.81, 2.72, 1.98, (7.26), 2.04, 1.74, (1.48), 1.56, 2.83, 1.78 kb



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.97
1. 1.70 R F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 
2. 1.51 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R F R2 F2 
3. 1.81 U R' U R2 U' F2 U R2 F' U2 
4. 2.72 F2 U' F' R U' R F' U F' 
5. 1.98 F2 U2 F' U' F U R2 F' U2 
6. (7.26) F' U' R U' F U2 R' F2 U2 
7. 2.04 U R U' R2 F R' U R2 U2 
8. 1.74 R' F' R U' R2 F' R F2 R U' 
9. (1.48) F' U F' R' U R' U2 F2 R' U' 
10. 1.56 U F R2 U' F' U R F' R2 
11. 2.83 F' U F U R U' R F2 U2 
12. 1.78 R F R' U F2 R' U F U



'tis accomplishment cuz wittwo v1


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2013)

52 redux w/parity on 50.50 scramble.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 52 redux w/parity on 50.50 scramble.



Wat 52 5x5 single?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2013)

30 second 3x3 stage cause pop and nub


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 30 second 3x3 stage cause pop and nub



On a 4x4 then?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> On a 4x4 then?



I got a 1:22 5x5 solve with a 30 second 3x3 stage.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I got a 1:22 5x5 solve with a 30 second 3x3 stage.



Ah, I thought you meant 52 second solve using redux.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Ah, I thought you meant 52 second solve using redux.



I was using the WR (50.50) scramble.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I was using the WR (50.50) scramble.



Yes, I was aware of that.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2013)

Pyra with top first methods
5.16 average 27/27
Decent scrambles. I'm averaging about 5.3/5.4 after 500+ solves with these methods. When I mod, tighten and lube my SS I think I'll be sub 5, my tips are really bad right now.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2013)

15.19 PB Square-1 single - Cubeshape skip


----------



## ChristianSena (Sep 17, 2013)

1. 7.48 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D B D' R2 B2 F' L' D' R U' R Noob single PLL skip

Reconstruction:

Cross: z2 R F' L' D' R2
F2L1: U2 R U R' y' U R' U' R
F2L2: U R U' R' y' U' L' U L
F2L3: U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L4: y U2 R U' R'
OLL: L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL: (U2) 6.28 tps 

http://goo.gl/TNHqoa


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 1.97 avg12: 1.70, 1.51, 1.81, 2.72, 1.98, (7.26), 2.04, 1.74, (1.48), 1.56, 2.83, 1.78 kb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make the cube sound like it's bad


----------



## qaz (Sep 17, 2013)

yay finally sub 20 avg100



Spoiler



[17.68 19.49 {15.66 18.57 16.99 17.50 20.97} 18.31 17.34 19.39 17.30 23.37] 22.41 15.25 23.46 22.19 (26.70) 15.86 20.51 19.10 19.73 20.78 22.84 21.35 18.75 21.82 16.57 20.00 23.15 19.76 20.77 18.51 17.43 21.05 26.15 18.64 17.95 20.62 19.53 18.67 19.06 19.21 17.60 24.65 20.10 20.06 20.86 17.91 17.11 21.09 22.64 22.12 23.85 17.85 24.28 18.48 19.33 18.48 20.78 21.90 17.73 20.27 17.46 21.70 18.21 19.11 20.36 18.99 20.38 15.90 16.90 21.95 19.95 18.49 19.68 19.17 18.52 20.85 19.79 21.81 21.94 (15.24) 18.28 16.94 18.94 20.82 21.39 20.54 20.97 20.80 19.03 15.88 19.68 19.12 19.10 17.53 25.48 24.36 18.56 15.79


(Best) = 15.24
{Best avg5} = 17.69
[Best average12] = 18.35 (PB)
Average of 100 = 19.75 (mean 19.77)

57 sub-20, 39 sub-19, 24 sub-18, 11 sub-17, 7 sub-16


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> You make the cube sound like it's bad



I don't see any other way it can be interpreted. Maybe he means v2?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm sure he meant the V1. But it isn't a bad cube.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 17, 2013)

27.47 Fw' B D2 U2 Fw R2 Uw' D R' F D' U2 Uw B D F2 Rw2 R U2 B2 Rw' F' Uw2 F' Fw R' B' Uw2 B L2 Uw' F' U' R' L' F2 D' L B F' 
lol, first sub 28 for months

EDIT: counting sub 30, lol
Average of 5: 33.61
1. 34.89 Rw2 U Rw2 Uw L' D L Uw' Rw D F2 L F L Uw' D Rw F2 Fw' U2 F' B L R2 Rw Fw' R L2 F Uw B2 R Fw L R' F L U R2 B' 
2. 35.96 L2 R B' R2 U L2 U2 F B Uw U' F Uw U' Rw L2 R Uw L2 F2 B' R2 B' U L2 R Rw' B2 D' Uw U2 R2 D2 F Rw' B' Fw2 L' F2 L 
3. (28.34) B' R Fw U2 B Uw2 L F2 Uw2 U B2 Uw F2 Uw' R' B L Uw R2 F Uw B2 F Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw D' R2 Rw2 L U Uw' D' Fw2 D R2 
4. (39.48) B2 F' U B' L Rw2 U' F2 Rw' Fw B' D' L2 Uw2 D2 L Fw Rw2 B2 Rw2 L' B' D2 Fw2 U2 Uw Rw2 D' R2 F R2 Fw2 F Uw2 B D' R2 U Fw' Rw2 
5. 29.99 B' U2 L2 F' U' B2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw R' B F2 R2 Rw' Fw U' L2 F Fw' Uw2 R' F2 D' Fw2 L2 Uw' L2 U' R' Rw' D R2 Rw' Fw' F2 D2 R Uw B' 

tried to roll it, but came up with 40.40 and 31.48, making it a 33.65 ao5

EDIT2: tried to roll it further, and came up with this
Average of 5: 31.85
1. 31.48 F' B' Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 U' D2 Fw R2 Fw B' R2 Fw' R Rw L' F2 U2 F Fw2 Rw2 F' R L B F' Rw' Uw' U' F2 D2 Rw' D' Rw2 Uw F' Rw' 
2. 32.49 Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw' L2 R' Uw' U D2 R' B Rw' D2 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw Rw' D L Rw2 Fw2 U' Uw Rw' Fw' L U' F' L B Rw2 R' F' U2 F' R' Uw2 Fw F' 
3. (36.61) D2 Uw' R2 U2 L D' L' U2 Uw' B' R' Fw B Rw' R U F' U' D2 R' Rw D' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw L B' R' F L' B2 Uw2 F2 R F 
4. 31.57 Fw' Uw L2 Uw' U L2 B U R Uw' U2 B2 R Rw' D F U2 Rw Fw U L2 Rw' U Uw2 D2 L Rw2 U2 L' D F Rw' D' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
5. (31.29) Rw2 R2 U' Rw' F Fw' L' Rw2 F2 B Uw2 Rw R' L Fw2 D2 Rw D2 L' B D B' F2 U' Uw Rw2 R' L Uw' L U' L2 Fw' D B R B R Uw' L

and so I ended up with this
Average of 12: 33.61
1. 34.89 Rw2 U Rw2 Uw L' D L Uw' Rw D F2 L F L Uw' D Rw F2 Fw' U2 F' B L R2 Rw Fw' R L2 F Uw B2 R Fw L R' F L U R2 B' 
2. 35.96 L2 R B' R2 U L2 U2 F B Uw U' F Uw U' Rw L2 R Uw L2 F2 B' R2 B' U L2 R Rw' B2 D' Uw U2 R2 D2 F Rw' B' Fw2 L' F2 L 
3. (28.34) B' R Fw U2 B Uw2 L F2 Uw2 U B2 Uw F2 Uw' R' B L Uw R2 F Uw B2 F Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw D' R2 Rw2 L U Uw' D' Fw2 D R2 
4. 39.48 B2 F' U B' L Rw2 U' F2 Rw' Fw B' D' L2 Uw2 D2 L Fw Rw2 B2 Rw2 L' B' D2 Fw2 U2 Uw Rw2 D' R2 F R2 Fw2 F Uw2 B D' R2 U Fw' Rw2 
5. 29.99 B' U2 L2 F' U' B2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw R' B F2 R2 Rw' Fw U' L2 F Fw' Uw2 R' F2 D' Fw2 L2 Uw' L2 U' R' Rw' D R2 Rw' Fw' F2 D2 R Uw B' 
6. (40.40) U' B' U B D Uw2 Rw L' Fw' D2 L Rw' R2 B2 L2 Uw2 Fw' F' R Fw' Rw2 R2 U L Uw B2 F2 U' F D B L U D2 F2 Rw2 U Rw Fw2 D 
7. 31.48 F' B' Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 U' D2 Fw R2 Fw B' R2 Fw' R Rw L' F2 U2 F Fw2 Rw2 F' R L B F' Rw' Uw' U' F2 D2 Rw' D' Rw2 Uw F' Rw' 
8. 32.49 Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw' L2 R' Uw' U D2 R' B Rw' D2 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw Rw' D L Rw2 Fw2 U' Uw Rw' Fw' L U' F' L B Rw2 R' F' U2 F' R' Uw2 Fw F' 
9. 36.61 D2 Uw' R2 U2 L D' L' U2 Uw' B' R' Fw B Rw' R U F' U' D2 R' Rw D' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw L B' R' F L' B2 Uw2 F2 R F 
10. 31.57 Fw' Uw L2 Uw' U L2 B U R Uw' U2 B2 R Rw' D F U2 Rw Fw U L2 Rw' U Uw2 D2 L Rw2 U2 L' D F Rw' D' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
11. 31.29 Rw2 R2 U' Rw' F Fw' L' Rw2 F2 B Uw2 Rw R' L Fw2 D2 Rw D2 L' B D B' F2 U' Uw Rw2 R' L Uw' L U' L2 Fw' D B R B R Uw' L 
12. 32.36 D2 Rw D2 U B2 Rw B' F Uw' L2 R2 Rw D F D2 Rw2 U' F' Fw2 B' Uw' R B' Fw' R' L2 Uw' U2 B D Rw' L Fw' F2 D' R2 B' D' U' Rw'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 17, 2013)

10.40 L2 U' B2 R U' R' F' D' F' D2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2
blargghh less than half a second away from sub-10 why am I so unlucky I have 2 10.xy solves now 

x2
R2 L2
U2 F U F'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R
R U R' U' L U L'
U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

fullstep no rotations
56/10.4 = 5.38 tps, tps pb I think


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm sure he meant the V1. But it isn't a bad cube.



ahem. Sorry Chris but I really don't like mine, I'm gonna mod it at some point. My dayan broke so I have to use it if I want to practice.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 17, 2013)

Pyraminx (PB avg12 and avg100)

number of times: 103/103
best time: 2.50
worst time: 17.63

current avg5: 5.31 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 3.28 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 4.93 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 3.72 (σ = 0.62)

current avg50: 4.40 (σ = 0.82)
best avg50: 4.24 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 4.36 (σ = 0.77)
best avg100: 4.31 (σ = 0.74)

session avg: 4.34 (σ = 0.73)
session mean: 4.54


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I really don't like mine



Is it still the 2nd best option in your opinion or do you prefer another 2x2 over the WitTwo V1?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 17, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is it still the 2nd best option in your opinion or do you prefer another 2x2 over the WitTwo V1?



dayan> wittwoV1> lan lan> eastsheen

I have never had any other 2x2. I hear the wittwo v2 is terrible.

I am waiting for he moyu.


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

5:23 7x7 PB single on video

I <3 Yau5


----------



## Aceno20 (Sep 17, 2013)

First sub 20 avg of 12 !!
*18.53*

Only one solve above 20 seconds!


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

Username said:


> 5:23 7x7 PB single on video
> 
> I <3 Yau5





Spoiler


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Just finished learning egg1.

Dont know what to do with my sig now


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Just finished learning egg1.
> 
> Dont know what to do with my sig now



egg2 plz


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Username said:


> egg2 plz



Oh no! I am done with learning algs.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Oh no! I am done with learning algs.



YUNO LERN 20 WHY-PERMS?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 17, 2013)

CHJ said:


> YUNO LERN 20 WHY-PERMS?



Because learning why-perms is questionable


----------



## Iggy (Sep 17, 2013)

4x4 PB avg5 and avg100

number of times: 104/105
best time: 45.15
worst time: 1:20.86

current avg5: 54.61 (σ = 2.67)
best avg5: 50.17 (σ = 2.64)

current avg12: 56.49 (σ = 3.80)
best avg12: 54.70 (σ = 4.39)

current avg50: 59.19 (σ = 5.04)
best avg50: 56.56 (σ = 5.16)

current avg100: 57.95 (σ = 4.99)
best avg100: 57.95 (σ = 4.99)

session avg: 58.18 (σ = 5.08)
session mean: 58.40

Times in the avg5: 
(45.15), 48.36, (57.90), 48.95, 53.20

The 45.15 had OLL parity, wat. Sub 50s are getting easier.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 17, 2013)

3x3 

11.24, 10.62, (16.45+), 11.51, 10.70, 10.73, 11.92, 12.96, (10.01), 13.57, 11.33, 10.40 = 11.50 avg12 PB


Edit: Rolled to 11.37

11.51, 10.70, 10.73, 11.92, 12.96, 10.01, 13.57, 11.33, 10.40, (17.65), 10.58, (9.46) = 11.37 avg12

With Weilong, by the way :3


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 17, 2013)

5x5

1:23.915, 1:47.239, 1:27.061, 1:36.661, 1:36.415
current avg5: 1:33.379 (σ = 5.47)

1:23 is pb single too


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Just finished learning egg1.
> 
> Dont know what to do with my sig now



What all cases can you one look?


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Official Megaminx PLL skip  (from Sunday). Unfortunately, the time was bad (1:06)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2013)

39.82 4x4 with OLL parity... first 4x4 in a while.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 17, 2013)

This 15 puzzle sim thing is damn addictive...
Single: 15.623
Average of 5: 22.896 _[25.043, 20.188, (26.286), 23.458, (18.089)]_
Average of 12: 24.536
Average of 100: 27.431
after like 500 solves or so


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> This 15 puzzle sim thing is damn addictive...
> Single: 15.623
> Average of 5: 22.896 _[25.043, 20.188, (26.286), 23.458, (18.089)]_
> Average of 12: 24.536
> ...



gogogo subcarum


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 18, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> ahem. Sorry Chris but I really don't like mine, I'm gonna mod it at some point. My dayan broke so I have to use it if I want to practice.



Huh. I loved that cube. The new ones do suck though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> 27.47 Fw' B D2 U2 Fw R2 Uw' D R' F D' U2 Uw B D F2 Rw2 R U2 B2 Rw' F' Uw2 F' Fw R' B' Uw2 B L2 Uw' F' U' R' L' F2 D' L B F'
> lol, first sub 28 for months
> 
> EDIT: counting sub 30, lol
> ...



Nice!


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> gogogo subcarum



wat are carum's pb's?
EDIT: rolled to 26.856 ao100, 24.356 ao12 hehe


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 18, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Just finished learning egg1.
> 
> Dont know what to do with my sig now



Learn: SS tricks, EG-2, different inserts, etc.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> wat are carum's pb's?
> EDIT: rolled to 26.856 ao100, 24.356 ao12 hehe



idk but he averages like 12-14 ifink


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer 10.60 Square-1 avg12, 11.95 avg100.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Nathan Dwyer 10.60 Square-1 avg12, 11.95 avg100.



wat


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Nathan Dwyer 10.60 Square-1 avg12, 11.95 avg100.



impressed. NAR pree


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 18, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> impressed. NAR pree



He can go for WR!


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 18, 2013)

Averaging just under a minute, now.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 18, 2013)

Tarhilion said:


> Averaging just under a minute, now.


nice job


----------



## Iggy (Sep 18, 2013)

3x3

number of times: 106/106
best time: 8.97
worst time: 21.72

current avg5: 13.91 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 10.74 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 13.37 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 11.42 (σ = 1.83)

current avg50: 13.05 (σ = 1.21)
best avg50: 12.39 (σ = 1.79)

current avg100: 12.84 (σ = 1.56)
best avg100: 12.74 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 12.85 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 12.97

All are PBs except the avg5 (0.04 off) and the single (my PB NL though). My look ahead is surprisingly pretty good today, this session had a lot of sub 10s.



Spoiler: Times



16.84, 12.80, 12.61, 15.66, 9.51, 10.78, 11.94, 8.97, 12.90, 12.15, 9.72, 17.91, 10.98, 9.12, 11.89, 15.22, 14.37, 9.90, 15.78, 9.53, 10.55, 21.72, 11.55, 12.15, 11.93, 12.91, 13.57+, 12.50, 11.66, 14.25, 12.31, 12.05, 10.87, 11.90, 9.87, 14.83, 14.01, 12.67, 11.00, 10.87, 12.91, 12.66, 13.34, 16.15, 9.96, 14.87, 16.49, 19.84, 13.13, 11.16, 13.78, 11.87, 9.75, 12.44, 14.58, 15.51, 12.82, 12.71, 10.26, 11.00, 11.79, 12.81, 12.39, 14.13, 13.30, 12.41, 11.02, 9.46, 12.18, 11.52, 14.33, 14.63, 13.46, 12.82, 14.49, 12.07, 17.78, 11.86, 16.13, 10.77, 13.54, 13.64, 13.02, 11.41, 13.03, 14.43, 13.62, 12.98, 14.86, 14.56, 14.14, 10.58, 15.53, 12.41, 13.90, 13.01, 13.77, 11.38, 12.93, 10.71, 14.58, 12.38, 13.46, 14.64, 15.93, 13.63


----------



## Iggy (Sep 18, 2013)

52.34, 56.88, 52.37, (43.95), 49.54, 51.23, (1:08.28), 52.68, 48.11, 52.27, 47.96, 49.06 = 51.24 4x4 PB avg12

The last 5 solves make a 49.81 avg5.  The 43.95 is my 2nd ever sub 45. I think it had OLL parity and a PLL skip.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 18, 2013)

First sub 10 ao5 OMGOMG

9.17
8.70
10.14
13.23
9.77

= 9.69

yay!!! FIRST!!!!

also with Fangshi


----------



## Username (Sep 18, 2013)

KongShou said:


> First sub 10 ao5 OMGOMG
> 
> 9.17
> 8.70
> ...




Congrats! Ties my PB ao5


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 18, 2013)

KongShou said:


> First sub 10 ao5 OMGOMG
> 
> 9.17
> 8.70
> ...



Nice one Kong, also ties my PB... er... Cross+1 Ao5 maybe!!! You should start a YouTube channel.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 18, 2013)

Username said:


> Congrats! Ties my PB ao5





pipkiksass said:


> Nice one Kong, also ties my PB... er... Cross+1 Ao5 maybe!!! You should start a YouTube channel.



thanks!

i do have a youtube channel, might start posting videos

also i still average 11s  i need to be sub 10 before UK championship 2013

sub10 gogogogogogogo


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

set 5x5 pb at lunch break. 2:05 (cmll skip during 3x3 stage). i like to think that it would have been sub 2 if i werent talking to people while solving.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 18, 2013)

KongShou said:


> sub10 gogogogogogogo


+1 to this


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2013)

4.20 Square-1 Opposite swap parity.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 4.20 Square-1 Opposite swap parity.



wut


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2013)

KongShou said:


> wut



/ (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (3,3) /


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 18, 2013)

29.93 square-1 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2013)

22.12, 23.85, 21.41, 24.92, 18.37, 22.05, (29.26), 21.21, 25.34, (17.84), 21.17, 28.75 = *22.92* 

Square-1


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 19, 2013)

Megaminx PB Ao5 - 59.96

Times: (1:04.31), 1:00.74, (58.32), 1:00.42, 58.73

I had lockups on the 1:00.xx so this was like woah... Also non rolling


----------



## Iggy (Sep 19, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Megaminx PB Ao5 - 59.96
> 
> Times: (1:04.31), 1:00.74, (58.32), 1:00.42, 58.73
> 
> I had lockups on the 1:00.xx so this was like woah... Also non rolling



Nice.


----------



## bran (Sep 19, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 10.29
1. 11.26 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 L' B' R2 U' R D' L2 B' 
2. 10.36 B' U2 B2 U F' L' F' B' U R D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 L U2 R' 
3. (8.73) L U2 B2 U R2 B U' L F' D R' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L F2 
4. 10.10 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D U2 B2 D R2 U F D2 F2 L' B F2 L2 U L R 
5. 8.93 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 L' U2 B' F2 D2 F' D' R B L2 D' U2 
6. 11.16 B2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 B F L D' B2 R F2 D' 
7. 9.92 R' L' D' R' B' U L U' L D' R2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U B2 D' 
8. 10.20 R2 U2 B2 L B2 L' R2 F2 D2 R D2 U' B2 L U2 B' R B2 L2 U' B2 
9. 9.34 R U2 R B2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' D B D2 F' U' L2 B L' D U' 
10. (12.06) B' U2 L F' L' B U R U B2 U R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 
11. 11.94 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F' R' F R D U L B2 D R2 B' 
12. 9.72 U F' U' D' L B2 R F' L U' D2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 B2 R B2 L' 

Solve 3-7 makes 9.65 Average of 5


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

15 puzzle 3.977 single (pb is 3.952), second sub4


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 19, 2013)

One-handed PLLs, best of 10

Ga : 1.82
Gb 1.79
Gc 1.85
Gd 1.77


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Noob. I got 283.3333 tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do the 3-puzzle you often get 1-move solutions with infinite TPS.

Edit: 3 Puzzle Ao100:


Spoiler



0.309, 0.604, 0.131, 0.510, 0.361, 0.163, 0.158, 1.107, (0.000), 1.294, 0.079, 0.257, 0.141, 0.056, 0.264, 0.000, 0.000, 0.263, 0.042, 0.529, 0.423, 0.123, 0.042, 0.315, 0.046, 0.155, 0.303, 0.916, 0.000, 0.618, 0.379, 1.074, 0.202, 0.043, 0.625, 0.168, (1.794), 1.395, 0.429, 0.373, 0.362, 0.554, 0.039, 0.390, 0.102, 0.282, 0.000, 0.000, 0.346, 0.179, 1.182, 0.000, 0.275, 0.189, 0.239, 0.047, 0.001, 0.409, 0.241, 0.334, 0.108, 0.250, 0.477, 0.395, 0.482, 0.300, 0.197, 0.658, 0.400, 0.407, 0.258, 0.039, 0.376, 0.040, 0.045, 0.040, 0.330, 0.051, 0.037, 0.000, 0.349, 0.155, 0.001, 0.052, 0.199, 0.058, 0.044, 0.229, 0.000, 0.260, 0.573, 0.001, 0.159, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.390, 0.038, 0.180, 0.000


Underlined is a 0.000 Ao5. 16 solves were 1 move.

Although I still can't get my TPS on 2-move solutions above 50 TPS


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 19, 2013)

TDM said:


> If you do the 3-puzzle you often get 1-move solutions with infinite TPS.
> 
> Edit: 3 Puzzle Ao100:
> 
> ...



Lol. My PB ao5 I think is 0.016. Not bad. But I get 2 move solutions in 0.007.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Holy nuts that's fast. How much do you plan out in inspection?



usually the fringe (1 2 3 4 5 9 13), sometimes only the top row or the left column though



TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. My PB ao5 I think is 0.016. Not bad. But I get 2 move solutions in 0.007.



sup0 on 3puzl avg5 is slow

my pbs are 0 single, 0 avg5, 0.033 mo10, 0.034 avg12, 0.071 avg50, 0.085 avg100


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in the zone today

stats: (hide)
number of times: 17/17
best time: 7.22 *PB*
worst time: 16.25

current avg5: 13.99 (σ = 1.65)
best avg5: 10.70 (σ = 1.06) *PB*

current avg12: 12.44 (σ = 1.88)
best avg12: 12.07 (σ = 1.54) *PB*

session avg: 12.53 (σ = 1.98)
session mean: 12.44



Spoiler



9.40, 15.82, 12.88, 13.82, 11.68, 14.13, 11.69, 10.76, 13.76, 10.96, 7.22, 11.61, 16.25, 9.54, 13.10, 15.89, 12.98


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 19, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I'm in the zone today
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 17/17
> ...



Wat. I'm sub-10 and my PB is 7.18.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 19, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wat. I'm sub-10 and my PB is 7.18.



Stupid easy scramble. 4 move x cross and pll skip iirc


----------



## danfresh666 (Sep 20, 2013)

Broke my PB avg 5, 12, 100 with ROUX . 15.57 avg5 

(14.83), 15.29, 16.15, (16.72), 15.27


----------



## Akiro (Sep 20, 2013)

danfresh666 said:


> Broke my PB avg 5, 12, 100 with ROUX . 15.57 avg5
> 
> (14.83), 15.29, 16.15, (16.72), 15.27



Niiiice! What was the avg100?


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 20, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wat. I'm sub-10 and my PB is 7.18.



wait, you're sub-10? And your PB single is seriously 7.18? What's you PB Ao100?


----------



## already1329 (Sep 20, 2013)

Average of 100: 11.88


Spoiler



11.93, 11.18, 11.58, 11.93, 14.00, 11.59, 9.81, 12.40, (15.43), (9.53), 13.31, 11.11, 11.27, (15.31), 10.18, 11.06, 11.78, 12.15, 13.90, 11.44, 13.58, (9.38), 11.44, 11.50, 11.28, 10.96, 10.22, 12.71, 13.08, 11.06, 13.19, 11.84, (17.55), (9.65), 11.40, 14.96, 11.16, 9.68, 9.69, 10.94, 13.65, 10.47, 10.44, 13.44, 12.58, 12.47, 12.34, 10.16, 10.25, 12.46, 10.83, 10.58, 11.65, 10.68, 13.80, 13.00, 10.75, 13.71, 11.65, 12.02, 11.61, 11.77, 13.46, 12.06, 10.72, 13.28, 12.34, 10.18, 14.52, 12.55, 11.03, (9.30), 12.50, (16.03), 11.27, 13.00, (22.18), 10.00, 13.75, 10.71, 14.18+, 13.84, 10.58, 11.53, 11.71, 10.93, 12.94, 12.05, 12.36, 12.91, 11.63, 11.33, 12.65, 11.56, 10.13, 13.40, 10.71, 10.50, 13.31, (9.50)


----------



## danfresh666 (Sep 20, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Niiiice! What was the avg100?



It was 18.77  it is ok for me


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 20, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> wait, you're sub-10? And your PB single is seriously 7.18? What's you PB Ao100?



9.6x I think. I have a 7.8x with a massive lockup on last pair and a g-Perm. And the 7.18 was really 6.7x, but I missed the spacebar


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 9.6x I think. I have a 7.8x with a massive lockup on last pair and a g-Perm. And the 7.18 was really 6.7x, but I missed the spacebar



I Avg low 13 high 12, my PB is 6.99(X-cross accidentally inserted two pairs at once, and pll skip.)


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 20, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> I Avg low 13 high 12, my PB is 6.99(X-cross accidentally inserted two pairs at once, and pll skip.)



Man I suck :fp


----------



## bran (Sep 20, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Man I suck :fp


Just do an average of 1000 you'll get a sub-7 for sure.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2013)

(18.87), (30.23), 19.37, 21.44, 29.94 = 23.58 OH PB avg5

Both sub 20s had PLL skips

Edit: 3x3

8.48 L2 D L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D U2 F2 R B' D B F2 R U L2 U' R2 

PB NL


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2013)

wooot...should be PB

Average of 12: 9.32
1. 8.88 B2 D R2 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L' D' L U2 F R' F' U' F2 R' 
2. 9.36 D2 F' L' D' B' R' L2 D F' U' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F D2 
3. 10.56 F2 U R2 D L2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 D' L B R2 B R2 D R' F' D' B' 
4. 9.95 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 R' B' F' D' R' U' B2 L' R' D F 
5. 8.78 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' L' R B U' L2 U' B' L U2 
6. 9.17 L2 D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 U' B2 D' R' D R2 F' U' 
7. (8.11) R2 B2 R' F2 B U2 R2 L' D F B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 B 
8. (14.65) R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B L2 F' R2 B' U B D' L' U2 F2 D B' L' R' 
9. 10.23 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' R' D' L' D2 B D F' U F R2 
10. 9.28 L2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 D U F2 U F R' D' F L B D' U' F' U2 
11. 8.41 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L' U' L D' B F L' F' D' U' 
12. 8.61 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' B R' D R' U B' U L' F2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 20, 2013)

What the hell

Average of 5: 1.369
1. 1.319 F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 R U2 
2. 1.499 R2 F2 U' F R F' U 
3. (2.045) F2 R' F2 R F U F U2 F 
4. 1.289 U' R U2 R' F2 R F U' 
5. (1.052) F' U2 R F' U2 R' U


----------



## ottozing (Sep 20, 2013)

Double post

6.712 PLL skip 12th sub 7


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 20, 2013)

12.18 PB Square-1 single!!!!

Completely NL as well!!

(-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) /

edit: (12.18), 17.27, (27.03), 26.66, 18.44 = *20.79* PB avg5

27 and 26 had parity


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 20, 2013)

I got a 29.55 second personal best solve on my fangshi V1 using THE BEGINNERS METHOD!!!!! I was so pumped!!! I normally get a 39 to 42 second solve. I beat my old PB of 31 seconds flat.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> wooot...should be PB
> 
> Average of 12: 9.32
> 1. 8.88 B2 D R2 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L' D' L U2 F R' F' U' F2 R'
> ...



Yay. 



antoineccantin said:


> 12.18 PB Square-1 single!!!!
> 
> Completely NL as well!!
> 
> ...



Nice! You're catching up to me.


----------



## ChristianSena (Sep 20, 2013)

Average of 5: 39.99 PB 4x4 sub 40 
1. 39.12 f' D' u2 U' F D F2 U u r' F B' R f' F L2 f' u' f2 F u f' u' r D' r2 U L r f' D B2 U' u2 f R' r2 F2 f D 
2. 41.47 D2 F' L' R' f R' B F2 D L2 D R r u2 L' F' f U r L' F D u' F u' U2 B' r2 U2 L2 u2 U2 L2 B2 u2 r' u' U2 r F 
3. (51.50) R u' U2 B' f' F D2 r B' r' B2 u B' U' L D u r' B' D2 u L2 D2 R D u2 r2 F2 u B f2 r D2 u2 F D2 f' r L B 
4. (38.48) f' R' L2 D2 F R2 u R f2 L' f' U' f2 r B' f' R' D f' D f' B' U D' L2 r' D' R D2 U' f2 U r R' u' f2 F2 D' B' D 
5. 39.37 f u B' f2 D L u' L' B F D' F' U' L2 F2 U2 L2 f' L B R D f r' U u2 D2 f2 U r2 U u' L f' r' R u' f L2 u


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice everybody


----------



## Username (Sep 20, 2013)

avg of 12: 3.63

1. (4.96) L B R' L' B' L' R L' l r' b u' 
2. 3.44 L' U' L' U R' L B R l' r 
3. 3.00 B U L B' L' B' R' U' r u' 
4. 3.80 U' B' L' R' B L' R U' r' u 
5. (2.67) U B U' L B' R' B' R l r b' 
6. 3.29 U R' L B' L R' B R b' 
7. 2.86 U L R' L' B R' B' U' L u 
8. 4.18 U L' U' L U R' L' B r' b u' 
9. 4.05 U' L U' B R L R' U' l r' u' 
10. 3.08 U B L R' L R' B' L l' r b u 
11. 4.68 U L B R L' B L U' b u 
12. 3.93 U' B' U' L' R U' L' R' B' l' r' u'

Getting my speed back  not PB btw (PB is 3.53)

E: Also update my PB post


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2013)

I was sitting in a lesson waiting for the teacher to arrive, and I did some solves. My usual average is ~19. The solves I had time to do: 14.16, 14.16, 11.38, 13.92+, DNF (started timer just as teacher walked in and had to stop). All solves were NL. Not even easy scrambles either.
Old PBs -> new PBs (improvement):
NL single: 13.33 -> 11.38 (1.95)
Single: 13.33 -> 11.38 (1.95)
Ao5: 16.19 -> 14.08 (2.11)
Ao12: 17.54 -> 16.92 (0.56)
Ao50: 18.85 -> 18.11 (0.74)
Ao100: 18.99 -> 18.26 (0.73)

So quite a good day so far.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2013)

8 puzzle 2.28 avg100/1.74 avg12


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 20, 2013)

TDM said:


> I was sitting in a lesson waiting for the teacher to arrive, and I did some solves. My usual average is ~19. The solves I had time to do: 14.16, 14.16, 11.38, 13.92+, DNF (started timer just as teacher walked in and had to stop). All solves were NL. Not even easy scrambles either.
> Old PBs -> new PBs (improvement):
> NL single: 13.33 -> 11.38 (1.95)
> Single: 13.33 -> 11.38 (1.95)
> ...









Wow. Thats quite the achievement!!


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 20, 2013)

The Weilong is awesome.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.58 - 6th sub-15 single I think
worst time: 32.56

current avg5: 20.77 (σ = 1.48)
*best avg5: 16.19 (σ = 0.06)* *PB*

current avg12: 20.63 (σ = 2.52)
best avg12: 17.62 (σ = 1.47) *PB*

current avg100: 20.22 (σ = 2.91)
best avg100: 20.22 (σ = 2.91)

session avg: 20.22 (σ = 2.91)
session mean: 20.29

20.77, 24.26, 18.66, 23.28, 18.83, 19.92, 20.50, 27.66, 20.99, 18.52, 17.92, 20.44, 20.35, 19.64, 20.48+, 23.00, 18.25, 17.95, 17.44, 24.53, 20.33, 15.97, 20.58, 25.19, 20.72, 25.72, 21.31, 32.56, 18.52, 19.19, 24.66, 20.72, 24.16, 19.56, 22.16, 18.69, 21.66, 20.88, 20.14, 20.44, 19.30, 22.03, 16.56, 24.66, 27.66, 19.14, 19.19, 19.98, 18.03, 20.81, 21.24, 15.80, 20.32, 18.44, 21.55, 20.32, 25.91, 18.87, 22.47, 15.49, 17.52, 17.07, 14.58, 17.94, 18.72, 15.18, 22.42, 18.48, 17.20, 18.15, 20.49, 19.22, 22.42, 20.37, 17.01, 24.97, 20.06, 15.25, 20.87, 18.06, 18.01, *23.42, 16.13, 16.16, 15.25, 16.27*, 20.84, 24.60, 22.79, 20.19, 26.72, 16.02, 20.03, 20.30, 18.84, 15.11, 25.84, 22.22, 21.35, 18.73


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 20, 2013)

Just received a Weilong and improved PB Avg5 by .4

13.44 = 12.44,12.77,(19.62),(10.82),15.11


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 20, 2013)

Rnewms said:


> Just received a Weilong and improved PB Avg5 by .4
> 
> 13.44 = 12.44,12.77,(19.62),(10.82),15.11



It seems like we're both feeling the Weilong effect...


----------



## Username (Sep 20, 2013)

LS+LL

avg of 12: 4.24

Time List:
1. 2.98 U' R U L D2 L' B U' B' L D2 L' U2 R' 
2. (6.39) U2 B2 R2 B2 U B' U' R B' R B R B U2 
3. 5.01 B2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L B' L B' D2 U' F U B 
4. 4.87 D2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' U R U R2 B' D2 
5. 4.80 B2 R B2 U2 B2 R' F R' D R' D' R2 B2 F' U' 
6. 4.48 F' U2 L' U L F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 L2 F2 
7. 4.54 U R B U B' U B L' B L B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L 
8. 3.71 F U2 F U F U' F U F2 U F' 
9. 2.56 U2 L' U2 R U' R' L U2 L F2 L' F2 
10. 4.66 F R2 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U' L' F' U F L 
11. 4.73 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U F' R' F2 R U2 F 
12. (2.40) B F' L2 U2 F D2 B2 R' B R' U B D2 B'

E: 

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 2.40
worst: 7.69

mean of 3
current: 4.99 (σ = 0.57)
best: 3.61 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 5
current: 4.88 (σ = 0.37)
best: 3.64 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 12
current: 4.83 (σ = 0.49)
best: 4.24 (σ = 0.85)

avg of 50
current: 4.91 (σ = 0.60)
best: 4.91 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 100
current: 4.96 (σ = 0.69)
*best: 4.96 (σ = 0.69)*

Average: 4.96 (σ = 0.69)
Mean: 4.95

Using little to none inspection


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 20, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> It seems like we're both feeling the Weilong effect...



Weilong effect is best effect 

PB Avg100 15.29


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 20, 2013)

Username said:


> LS+LL
> 
> avg of 12: 4.24



I tried this out...I dont know how you got so many sub-3s

4.11 avg12, 3.73 avg5, 2.70 best single


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I tried this out...I dont know how you got so many sub-3s
> 
> 4.11 avg12, 3.73 avg5, 2.70 best single



So jealous.. I need to get better at my LL. LS+LL is like 5 flat for me.

Nope I lied.. I suck more than I thought. 6.61 Average of 30.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2013)

3puzl 0.033 average of 12, pb by 0.001 yay !!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 20, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I tried this out...I dont know how you got so many sub-3s
> 
> 4.11 avg12, 3.73 avg5, 2.70 best single



Do the scrambles and do the last pairs, and you'll see how/why


----------



## Riley (Sep 21, 2013)

Tied my PB. All NL I think.

Average of 5: 8.33
1. (7.57) R U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 R F2 L2 B U B F D' F' L2 B F L' 
2. 7.95 L2 B R2 D2 F U2 L2 B F U2 F2 R D L R' U F L2 B2 R D2 
3. 8.23 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L' D' R B2 U F L' B2 D F2 R2 
4. (9.59) L2 U F2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 F' L' D B D R B' L F D2 
5. 8.81 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' F D' F L' R' D' B' D' F' R2

edit: Yay.

Average of 5: 8.24
1. (7.26) D L2 B2 L2 D U' B2 U' F2 R2 D F' R' B' D B' R B L2 F L2 
2. 7.90 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 U' F R U B U L2 R2 
3. (10.00) U' L' B' D' R' U' B U2 L2 F' U' D F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 D F2 
4. 8.70 F L2 F R2 B' D2 B L2 B2 D2 F' L' D F2 R D' U2 B2 L D' U2 
5. 8.13 L' U L2 U L U B R' D2 F' U F2 U' L2 D L2 D L2 B2 L2 U


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 21, 2013)

*UWR Square-1 Ao100: 11.72 by Nathan Dwyer*

Square-1 UWR Ao100: 11.72

8.00, 11.85, 10.96, 14.19, 15.90, 7.79, (16.26), 9.32, (15.95), 13.20, 8.85, 8.25, 13.74, (17.08), 10.33, 14.16, 9.69, (7.61), 10.91, 10.95, 10.63, 12.54, 13.75, 9.38, 11.43, 9.54, 14.14, 12.39, 14.70, 13.45, (16.49), 8.55, 8.65, 15.28, 14.41, 15.61, 9.00, 12.15, 12.42, 9.89, 12.31, 10.45, 9.29, 11.39, 11.38, 10.75, (5.24), 14.08, 10.89, 14.10, 15.01, 14.27, 12.19, 13.31, 7.80, 10.88, (7.39), 11.08, 11.86, 12.41, 11.31, 10.28, 13.14, (18.18), 11.69, 13.50, 13.54, 11.81, 12.73, 8.98, 12.34, 15.23, 10.09, 12.78, 11.84, 12.34, 9.16, 13.95, 12.85, (6.65), 8.65, 11.36, 10.65, 12.13, 10.90, 11.33, 12.20, 11.50, 13.21, 11.38, 15.11, 10.80, 11.64, (6.45), 12.65, 10.68, 9.99, 11.25, 12.89, 9.23

There were some stupid solves in this, and i would say i average around 12, globally. I'm sure several people could beat this if they sat down and actually did an Ao100. Also, i'm not sure where to post this since there's no video, so into the general cubing discussion it goes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

Scrambles?


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 21, 2013)

further potential WRs for the midwest  nice job.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 21, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Scrambles?



Well here's the thing: I have a time limit on how long I can use the computer, and it timed out and logged me out, so the scrambles were lost


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 21, 2013)

Impressive, you deserve a high five. I'll give you one in about a week at BOW...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, great. This is crazy fast.

By the way, what kind of scrambles are you using? Random state?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 21, 2013)

qqwref said:


> By the way, what kind of scrambles are you using? Random state?



Yes, random state.


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice job, what was Simon's PB?


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 21, 2013)

Rubik's Clock
*7.23 Average of 100, 6.74 Average of 12*
Both PB's by about 0.2-0.3 seconds  it would have to have been when I couldn't record... xD



Spoiler: times, ao12 scrambles



7.22, 6.24, 7.63, 8.93, 5.87, 7.88, 6.32, 7.07, 6.82, 7.40, 6.70, 6.79, 8.12, 6.99, 6.72, 6.91, 7.34, 8.36, [6.19, 7.00, 6.32, 6.14, 7.69, 7.26, 8.27, 6.34, 7.40, 6.55, 4.81, 6.47], 7.32, 7.08, 7.26, 6.45, 7.74, 6.07, 8.05, 7.32, 7.48, 10.30, DNF(7.72), 5.90, 6.55, 7.65, 7.12, 7.95, 7.60, 6.67, 6.88, 6.18, 9.00, 6.04, 6.36, 6.91, 7.62, 7.27, 7.63, 7.32, 6.69, 7.04, 7.22, 7.15, 6.87, 6.74, 8.36, 7.24, 8.26, 7.63, 7.96, 7.42, 7.01, 7.10, 9.84, 6.89, 6.99, 6.12, 10.42, 7.77, 8.46, 6.24, 6.69, 8.59, 6.83, 6.77, 6.89, 6.78, 6.41, 8.91, 7.17, 8.43, 7.35, 5.67, 6.37, 8.94, 9.26, 7.81, 6.82, 8.09, 8.07, 5.64

1. 6.19 (-3,5) / (2,6) / (-5,-1) / (-3,0) / (5) / (3) / (-5) / (-3) / (3) / (-2) / dddU
2. 7.00 (6,-3) / (-4,4) / (2,-5) / (-4,5) / (-3) / (-5) / (-4) / (-3) / (1) / (-1) / Uddd
3. 6.32 (-3,-2) / (0,3) / (3,-5) / (2,0) / (-5) / (-3) / (0) / (0) / (0) / (-3) / dddd
4. 6.14 (2,0) / (2,-1) / (5,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-3) / (0) / (4) / (-4) / (3) / (4) / dUUU
5. 7.69 (-3,-4) / (1,1) / (4,-2) / (-2,-2) / (5) / (3) / (5) / (-2) / (-5) / (4) / UUdd
6. 7.26 (1,2) / (5,4) / (-4,-4) / (-4,2) / (-4) / (5) / (3) / (2) / (0) / (6) / UUdU
7. (8.27) (-2,-2) / (3,2) / (1,6) / (3,-3) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / (-2) / (2) / (5) / UUdU
8. 6.34 (-2,-4) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (-2,-2) / (6) / (4) / (-3) / (6) / (3) / (2) / dUUU
9. 7.40 (3,6) / (3,2) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (3) / (6) / (-5) / (0) / (-2) / (6) / ddUU
10. 6.55 (0,3) / (1,-1) / (2,-5) / (-4,1) / (4) / (-5) / (-2) / (3) / (-5) / (2) / UUdd
11. (4.81) (-2,6) / (0,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (-1) / (0) / (-3) / (2) / (5) / (3) / dUUU
12. 6.47 (4,-3) / (0,1) / (0,1) / (-4,6) / (1) / (4) / (-5) / (3) / (4) / (-5) / dUdd


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

Square-1 PBs:

best avg5: 20.50 *PB*
best avg12: 21.35 *PB*
best avg50: 23.94 *PB*

TImes: 22.30, 29.28, 25.47, 27.10, 26.95, 24.99, 18.72, (34.02), 30.34, 20.04, 27.70, 19.67, 22.91, 19.76, 23.93, 20.29, 23.17, 20.01, 27.81, 23.75, 29.94, 19.59, 25.21, 25.23, 19.72, (18.59), 19.18, (33.29), 22.59, 20.62, (18.71), 19.43, 23.21, 27.77, 27.08, 25.32, 25.36, (18.68), 20.98, 32.15, 23.64, 25.20, 25.92, (32.58), 29.09, 20.82, 23.60, 25.35, 23.19, 18.92


----------



## etshy (Sep 21, 2013)

I keep getting 19.xx ao5  Global average is 22.xx

3x3 Average of 5: *19.80 PB*
1. 19.59 B2 F' D2 B L2 F D2 L2 F U2 L' D U2 R2 B' D2 U L D 
2. (18.41) D' R2 B2 D' R D L2 U L U2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F' 
3. 20.83 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U2 L R' B U F2 D2 L' D' R2 U L2 
4. (25.24) F' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D' B' R D F' L2 B2 R2 F' 
5. 18.97 R2 D2 R2 B F D2 B D2 L2 R2 F D L B F R2 D2 U F R2 U2


----------



## rj (Sep 21, 2013)

I got a slow turning 20.50 Full-step!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 21, 2013)

6.492 U2 F' L' B L D2 R2 U' D' R' D2 U B2 U2 D' F U F B' L R' D L' R F' 

y2 z'
R F U' R L' U' L' (Xcross)
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U' L (F2L-1)
U2 F' U' F U' R U R' (F2L-2)
U' R' U R U' R' U R (F2L-3)
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R (OLL)
U (AUF)

Foinally beat Cameron :tu


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 21, 2013)

Escher said:


> Nice job, what was Simon's PB?



11.76, according to the UWR page


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 21, 2013)

2.99	F' U R' F' R2 U' F R' F' R'
2.99	F' R' U R' U R F' R' U2 F2
2.95	U' R U F2 U2 F U2 F2 R' U2
2.92	F' U R' F2 R U2 F' U R' F2
2.96	U' R U2 F U' R F R' U2 R

2x2 0.02 SD


----------



## ottozing (Sep 21, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.350
worst time: 16.438

current avg5: 9.980 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 8.342 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.519 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 8.818 (σ = 0.73)

current avg50: 9.482 (σ = 0.87)
best avg50: 9.441 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 9.607 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 9.607 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 9.607 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 9.712


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 6.492 U2 F' L' B L D2 R2 U' D' R' D2 U B2 U2 D' F U F B' L R' D L' R F'
> 
> y2 z'
> R F U' R L' U' L' (Xcross)
> ...



WUT NO THAT WAS MY GREATEST EVER CUBING ACCOMPLISHMENT

Except for this 3 puzzle sim skillness:

0.714, (0.000), 1.284, 0.292, 1.107, 0.816, 0.000, 0.000, 0.135, 0.678, (9.078), 1.488, 0.090, 0.209, 0.196, 0.020, 0.599, 0.332, 0.018, 0.558, 0.175, 0.290, 0.528, 0.430, 0.136, 0.409, 0.294, 0.254, 0.176, 1.577, 0.098, 0.020, 0.140, 0.000, 1.319, 1.322, 0.138, 0.039, 0.694, 0.000, 0.000, 0.176, 0.663, 0.019, 0.274, 0.060, 0.038, 0.374, 0.454, 0.667, 0.019, 0.000, 0.586, 0.000, 0.000, 0.293, 0.156, 0.000, 1.396, 0.121, 0.430, 0.098, 0.040, 0.174, 0.020, 0.000, 0.459, 0.000, 0.450, 0.000, 0.037, 0.352, 0.000, 0.604, 0.040, 0.234, 0.233, 0.019, 0.586, 0.272, 0.000, 0.437, 0.000, 1.037, 0.000, 0.935, 0.216, 0.629, 0.000, 0.176, 0.470, 0.254, 0.494, 0.000, 0.435, 0.020, 0.176, 0.174, 0.118, 0.156, 0.000, 0.000, 0.331, 1.430, *0.000, 0.000, 0.039, 0.000, 0.000*, 1.069

In bold is 0.00 equal UWR average of 5

Also 0.082 average of 12 and 0.297 average of 100


----------



## ottozing (Sep 21, 2013)

Is it evil that I kinda wanna beat those averages? > : )

EDIT: 0.056 avg12 lolololol


----------



## YddEd (Sep 21, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Also 0.082 average of 12 and 0.297 average of 100


3puzl sim
Best Ao12	0.061
Best Ao100	0.285


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 21, 2013)

Finally getting somewhere with Ortega, got a 5.00 a05


----------



## Username (Sep 21, 2013)

*OH*

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 16.55
worst: 31.53

avg of 5
current: 23.52 (σ = 1.08)
best: 20.26 (σ = 1.98)

avg of 12
current: 22.52 (σ = 1.54)
best: 21.73 (σ = 2.85)

avg of 100
current: 23.57 (σ = 2.43)
best: 23.57 (σ = 2.43)

Average: 23.57 (σ = 2.43)
Mean: 23.63

*ALL PB's*


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> 3puzl sim
> Best Ao12	0.061
> Best Ao100	0.285





Spoiler



0.062, 0.300, 0.433, 0.001, 0.343, 0.290, 0.075, 0.160, 0.280, 0.184, 0.383, 0.243, 0.061, (0.000), 0.249, 0.216, 0.000, 0.182, 0.336, 0.260, 0.399, 0.199, 0.178, 0.090, 0.352, 0.189, 0.209, 0.000, 0.409, 0.043, 0.400, 0.246, 0.091, 0.053, 0.422, 0.214, 0.178, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, (1.928), 0.001, 0.404, 0.700, 0.000, 0.171, 0.377, 0.358, 0.406, 0.159, 0.452, 0.259, 0.392, 0.160, 0.028, 0.354, 0.059, 0.000, 1.438, 0.194, 0.239, 0.060, 0.215, 0.051, 0.000, 0.001, 0.392, 0.066, 0.319, 0.315, 0.046, 0.001, 0.159, 0.279, 0.085, 0.444, 0.830, 0.223, 0.041, 0.085, 0.001, 0.140, 0.086, 0.194, 0.450, 0.081, 0.130, 0.345, 0.530, 0.194, 0.644, 0.179, 0.000, 0.280, 0.064, 0.000, 0.072, 0.501, 0.330


0.000 single
0.000 Ao5
0.192 Ao50
0.222 Ao100

Edit:
Your Ao12 is impossible to beat.
Ao50: 0.128
Ao100: 0.167


----------



## porkynator (Sep 21, 2013)

*Heise single 10.77*

D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F' U R D2 L2 B' F' R2 U R2 

y U L //1st square (2/2)
x2 R' U //2nd square (2/4)
y' R' U R L' //3rd square + match 3 squares (4/8)
x' y' U R U' R y U R U' R' //4th square (8/16)
U L' U2 L U2 //All but 3 corners (5/21)
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 //3 corners (9/30)

30 HTM / 10.77 s = 2.786 TPS
30 HTM + 10.77 s = 40.77 cc points


----------



## Username (Sep 21, 2013)

porkynator said:


> 30 HTM + 10.77 s = 40.77 cc points



What are cc points?


----------



## porkynator (Sep 21, 2013)

Combine Challenge, you sum time and number of moves.
It was originally proposed by Tony Snyder (http://www.snydermind.com/cube/), and I think it is a cool thing. The only problem is that you need always to either count the moves while solving (slowing yourself down to do so) or reconstruct the solve after (not always easy).
Maybe we should use snyder metric (http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Snyder_Metric) for combined challenge?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2013)

TDM said:


> Your Ao12 is impossible to beat.
> Ao50: 0.128
> Ao100: 0.167



i have a 0.033 avg12 and 0.085 avg100 and qqwref has 0.020 avg12 and 0.078 avg100


----------



## qqwref (Sep 21, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> WUT NO THAT WAS MY GREATEST EVER CUBING ACCOMPLISHMENT
> 
> Except for this 3 puzzle sim skillness:
> 
> ...



lol 3 puzzle

yesterday I got 0 avg5, 0.020 avg12, 0.025 mean of 10, 0.064 avg50, 0.078 avg100


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 21, 2013)

Just got a 1:03:88 Avg 12 on 4x4. At worlds I couldn't even sub 1:30.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 21, 2013)

2x2, pretty much everything is PB

number of times: 55/55
best time: 1.47
worst time: 5.89

current avg5: 2.87 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 2.28 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 2.85 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 2.68 (σ = 0.55)

current avg50: 2.98 (σ = 0.54)
best avg50: 2.98 (σ = 0.54)

session avg: 3.08 (σ = 0.59)
session mean: 3.10


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2013)

Successfully managed to waste over 5 hours of my life and delay homework until tomorrow.

By doing this:

399 puzzle (20x20) in 7:20:02.98
The actual solve time would have been about 5 hours 37 minutes, as I took a few long breaks during the solve.
25,423 turns = roughly 1.26 tps lol



Spoiler: Pictures



























Other fun 15puzzlesimstuff:

21.524 15 puzzle single, 80 moves/3.764 tps
1:30.794 2x8 15 puzzle single, 226 moves/2.480 tps
6:41.907 2x20 39 puzzle single, 1208 moves/3.006 tps

Yeah, I'm not very good at this. Especially at 1am.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 21, 2013)

number of times: 132/132
best time: 11.79
worst time: 44.43

current avg5: 23.74 (σ = 2.89)
best avg5: 19.51 (σ = 1.57)

current avg12: 21.80 (σ = 2.65)
best avg12: 20.63 (σ = 1.59)

current avg50: 22.53 (σ = 3.12)
best avg50: 22.38 (σ = 3.07)

current avg100: 22.68 (σ = 3.02)
best avg100: 22.58 (σ = 2.97)

session avg: 22.73 (σ = 2.85)
session mean: 23.03

Square-1 PB single and avg100


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mean of all OH COLLs except sune and antisune - 2.87

Mean of all OH PLLs - 3.00 aarghh so close!


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 21, 2013)

Just finished learning 1/6 of ZBLL-T =D


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Just finished learning 1/6 of ZBLL-T =D



Finally! Which set?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Finally! Which set?



He told T


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> He told T



Which set of T...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Which set of T...



Oh, I misread, sorry


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2013)

My first ever 15-puzzle solves: (1:01.895), 51.997, 47.476, 42.665, (32.782), 50.991, 36.266, 47.062, 41.493, 37.650, 33.590, 38.300 = 42.749 Ao12.


RCTACameron said:


> 399 puzzle (20x20) in 7:20:02.98


Must beat this.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Finally! Which set?



Finally? I only started like a week ago!! 
This one (I don't know what the names are)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Finally? I only started like a week ago!!
> This one (I don't know what the names are)



That's a pretty good set. I suggest you learn the pure set next.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> That's a pretty good set. I suggest you learn the pure set next.



That's what I was thinking too! 2GLL ftw!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2013)

3.744 15 puzzle single pb


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 21, 2013)

35.80 with 5 L8E and 8 3x3 stage on cam. Should I upload?


----------



## Username (Sep 21, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 35.80 with 5 L8E and 8 3x3 stage on cam. Should I upload?



yes


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 21, 2013)

Username said:


> yes



But 22s Cross+centers :fp


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

19.55 First sub-20 square-1 single with parity.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 21, 2013)

7.10 PB single! FINALLY!


B' U D2 R B L2 R F' B' L D' L' B' F' U' L R2 F' L F L2 B' D2 R' L2 (ttw)

reconstruction soon


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 22, 2013)

*Sigh* 7.17 single with locky J-perm.

Saw the first 3 pairs in inspection, despite >5 move cross.

On cam.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 22, 2013)

TDM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you'll (somehow) improve 

I'm going to do a 20x20 today.
Edit: dfhsdifnsdjfbsdufbshjfbshukfbsdjkfbsdhkfbjkbvsi after 1 hour I accidentally pressed esc...


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> *Sigh* 7.17 single with locky J-perm.
> 
> Saw the first 3 pairs in inspection, despite >5 move cross.
> 
> On cam.



Actually only first 2 pairs. lolnub


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2013)

*Square-1:*

avg5: *17.13*
avg12: *20.75*

Times: 21.42, [14.79, (29.27), (14.25), 19.08, 17.53], 27.63, 20.35, 18.82, 26.60, 22.15, 19.15 = 20.75


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *Square-1:*
> 
> avg5: *17.13*
> avg12: *20.75*
> ...



Nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks


----------



## ottozing (Sep 22, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.195
1. 8.155 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' R' F R2 D2 
2. (6.815) F' D' B' L' F' R' F2 B' R U2 B2 L D' F R' D R U L B U2 R U B F' 
3. (11.712) U2 R2 L D L D' F' R2 B' F2 R' L U' B' D F' B2 R2 U L2 U2 D' R' D' U' 
4. 7.718 D2 F2 U' D2 R' U D' R2 L' B F2 U' F2 D' F' D F2 R2 D2 F U F' D2 U R2 
5. 8.712 D' R2 F' U' F' B2 D' U B' R2 L' F' D2 F' U' D2 B2 U R2 L' D F' D2 F' D' 


Reconstruction of the 6

x' R' D2' R F' D R' (Cross)
y U2 L U' L (F2L-1)
U' L' U L U2 L' U L (F2L-2)
U R' U' R (F2L-3)
y' U' R' U2 R U' x' R U' R' U (F2L-4)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 (LL)

EDIT: O_______________________________________________________________________________________________O

Average of 5: 8.191
1. (9.486) R U' F' B2 L2 R U2 F' R2 L U L' R F' U' B F' D L' F B2 D R2 U2 D2 
2. 8.040 D2 L B L B2 U L2 R2 F R' L2 U' R' B U' L U B2 L2 D B2 D2 R' L U' 
3. 8.389 F' B R' F2 U R' L' D B2 R2 B D' F' U' D2 R2 L D' B U2 D L R' D L2 
4. 8.144 B' D' R' D2 R B D' F U' D F2 U D2 F2 L' D' U2 L' R D2 U R D R' D 
5. (7.742) B L' R2 F' U' F' B' L B' U2 L' U B2 D2 U' B L2 B' U' F2 L F2 B' U R


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2013)

^0.004 improvement!

Nice Jayden. With an average of 5 like that, are you averaging low 9? High 8?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 22, 2013)

Probably closer to mid 9. These scrambles were kinda easyish.


----------



## Username (Sep 22, 2013)

solves/total: 51/51

single
best: 8.44
worst: 15.59

avg of 5
current: 11.33 (σ = 0.99)
best: 10.46 (σ = 1.33) *Sub NR* (Not too rare anymore)

avg of 12
current: 11.19 (σ = 1.05)
best: 11.09 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 50
current: 11.44 (σ = 1.14)
*best: 11.44 (σ = 1.14)*

Average: 11.46 (σ = 1.13)
Mean: 11.49

I don't really save ao50 pb's, but this is definitely it. I'd say global avg is around 11.5-11.6 now


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2013)

Username said:


> solves/total: 51/51
> 
> single
> best: 8.44
> ...



NR pls


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Average of 5: 8.191
> 1. (9.486) R U' F' B2 L2 R U2 F' R2 L U L' R F' U' B F' D L' F B2 D R2 U2 D2
> 2. 8.040 D2 L B L B2 U L2 R2 F R' L2 U' R' B U' L U B2 L2 D B2 D2 R' L U'
> 3. 8.389 F' B R' F2 U R' L' D B2 R2 B D' F' U' D2 R2 L D' B U2 D L R' D L2
> ...


You're a star.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 22, 2013)

7.952 avg100 7.638 avg50


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 22, 2013)

2:18.63 mega solve! Such a good solve. LL was pi ocll, t perm, a perm.


----------



## Username (Sep 22, 2013)

Iggy said:


> NR pls



I just need to have no pressure and a bit of luck.... Neither of them happen too often in comp


----------



## Username (Sep 22, 2013)

single
best: 8.44
worst: 15.59

avg of 5
current: 11.80 (σ = 0.41)
best: 10.46 (σ = 1.33) 

avg of 12
current: 11.72 (σ = 0.58)
best: 10.92 (σ = 0.86) 

avg of 100
current: 11.57 (σ = 0.90)
*best: 11.50 (σ = 0.99)*

Average: 11.56 (σ = 0.99)




Spoiler: Mods



Sorry for double post


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2013)

Username said:


> single
> best: 8.44
> worst: 15.59
> 
> ...



Just as I thought I was catching up to you...


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 22, 2013)

16.64 Roux PB avg5 with 2-look cmll hurray


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2013)

99 puzzle in 16:30.593. 3993 moves, 4.031 TPS.
Edit: 14:01.480, 3965 moves, 4.712 TPS.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 22, 2013)

24 puzzle 12.856


----------



## KongShou (Sep 22, 2013)

3x3 first sub 8

7.90

wooo


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 22, 2013)

17.93 avg100 *2nd sub 18*
16.39 avg12 *PB*

I have not practiced much lately, but it's good to see that I'm not getting slower.


----------



## Chree (Sep 22, 2013)

I went to my very first competition, Mid-Columbia Cubing Comp 2013, in Richland, WA. Hit all of my goals. Had a blast! Met a ton of great people. Got my PB 4x4 single in comp, 1:08.42. And got an award for being the Highest Placing Newcomer. It was a very good day.


----------



## blokpoi (Sep 22, 2013)

399 puzzle 2:59:56


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2013)

Square-1:

best time: 12.18
best avg5: 17.13 
best avg12: 20.75 
best avg50: 23.43 
best avg100: 23.69 
best avg500: 25.79 

Done over the course of about a week. Last ~180 solves were today.



Spoiler: Times



26.76, 37.42, 20.18, 21.22, 23.39, 29.84, 18.51, 32.49, 23.89, 31.34, 23.10, 24.44, 16.39, 30.07, 34.98, 25.26, 25.72, 23.86, 27.66, 17.54, 21.63, 26.07, 26.70, 32.78, 25.25, 28.60, 29.03, 25.39, 26.31, 21.24, 24.26, 31.57, 31.60, 21.58, 30.10, 25.70, 35.92, 34.87, 24.08, 20.27, 25.49, 22.33, 17.52, 22.79, 54.35, 41.20, 25.47, 20.09, 30.29, 31.51, 17.14, 26.19, 19.80, 30.31, 19.82, 26.28, 29.73, 34.18, 29.41, 28.01, 27.38, 26.13, 24.73, 22.58, 34.30, 26.18, 32.86, 24.00, 26.89, 34.07, 31.98, 38.87, 26.13, 36.05, 31.67, 33.01, 35.63, 30.78, 27.20, 41.91, 29.27, 43.43, 36.41, 17.60, 36.95, 24.67, 52.63, 30.38, 24.80, 32.32, 27.99, 25.58, 28.77, 18.14, 31.92, 23.63, 33.42, 21.54, 27.57, 20.93, 25.75, 20.63, 30.76, 30.05, 27.47, 29.78, 28.32, 28.51, 37.98, 31.24, 17.97, 29.73, 52.76, 20.82, 35.76, 30.27, 30.23, 20.47, 37.25, 18.31, 30.72, 26.80, 27.67, 23.36, 20.04, 26.13, 30.70, 27.61, 15.19, 19.37, 26.48, 24.49, 33.94, 23.48, 25.01, 23.48, 30.52, 42.19, 34.24, 21.86, 26.16, 20.49, 32.88, 21.56, 23.19, 27.60, 26.22, 38.50, 34.55, 25.60, 24.17, 36.15, 22.42, 29.33, 24.37, 28.52, 22.85, 25.58, 16.34, 43.70, 26.85, 25.90, 29.11, 22.12, 23.85, 21.41, 24.92, 18.37, 22.05, 29.26, 21.21, 25.34, 17.84, 21.17, 28.75, 27.41, 26.29, 23.62, 21.84, 14.79, 25.09, 33.92, 31.24, 22.45, 34.62, 21.31, 16.71, 35.30, 28.79, 22.20, 1:00.06, 40.29, 28.43, 43.09, 31.77, 23.95, 25.73, 26.54, 1:02.03+, 25.92, 12.18, 17.27, 27.03, 26.66, 18.44, 27.78, 28.48, 31.66, 34.78, 43.28, 27.25, 25.74, 30.50, 31.28, 19.09, 24.01, 18.69, 33.97, 32.55, 23.29, 45.48, 28.44, 28.81, 17.31, 25.23, 34.67, 22.30, 29.28, 25.47, 27.10, 26.95, 24.99, 18.72, 34.02, 30.34, 20.04, 27.70, 19.67, 22.91, 19.76, 23.93, 20.29, 23.17, 20.01, 27.81, 23.75, 29.94, 19.59, 25.21, 25.23, 19.72, 18.59, 19.18, 33.29, 22.59, 20.62, 18.71, 19.43, 23.21, 27.77, 27.08, 25.32, 25.36, 18.68, 20.98, 32.15, 23.64, 25.20, 25.92, 32.58, 29.09, 20.82, 23.60, 25.35, 23.19, 18.92, 32.93, 20.45, 35.38, 35.18, 30.88, 44.39, 23.43, 19.77, 19.38, 20.88, 25.13, 22.83, 37.48, 28.31, 27.72, 25.73, 23.44, 21.35, 23.08, 24.17, 19.55, 22.68, 35.66, 30.47, 25.24, 30.54, 20.63, 21.54, 28.55, 26.92, 24.44, 57.50, 33.08, 20.95, 26.60, 27.80, 25.38, 19.78, 31.29, 20.89, 27.49, 23.60, 21.46, 19.00, 22.53, 31.05, 18.40, 26.44, 21.42, 14.79, 29.27, 14.25, 19.08, 17.53, 27.63, 20.35, 18.82, 26.60, 22.15, 19.15, 26.72, 29.33, 26.89, 20.50, 28.33, 25.73, 54.72, 22.24, 22.52, 29.92, 25.41, 31.98, 34.03, 24.04, 32.35, 23.28, 15.03, 23.77, 19.23, 26.17, 27.04, 22.31, 25.21, 32.33, 27.13, 37.11, 21.29, 18.00, 23.51, 30.66, 18.38, 19.24, 26.32, 14.12, 19.95, 20.47, 27.28, 29.03, 20.03, 23.74, 23.32, 18.99, 13.34, 19.33, 22.05, 17.43, 23.71, 1:32.15, 22.62, 25.62, 22.59, 22.19, 21.77, 27.29, 26.51, 26.68, 28.72, 22.25, 28.00, 30.58, 13.65, 26.22, 27.81, 30.58, 23.71, 22.00, 21.67, 22.84, 17.31, 31.22, 35.61, 26.04, 16.18, 32.68, 33.20, 27.78, 14.95, 26.01, 20.87, 21.74, 22.52, 26.90, 25.80, 31.25, 18.79, 17.16, 19.27, 15.01, 20.25, 21.70, 23.86, 17.91, 27.47, 23.79, 21.30, 23.46, 19.31, 16.76, 27.20, 20.91, 21.99, 26.52, 26.05, 32.71, 18.54, 28.20, 22.94, 20.97, 38.12, 17.97, 28.49, 28.90, 25.27, 30.86, 22.95, 19.38, 31.72, 22.63, 28.29, 22.02, 30.64, 32.04, 20.25, 21.56, 22.57, 17.36, 20.22, 20.17, 27.68, 21.67, 23.62, 33.30, 27.62, 25.98, 32.97, 21.83, 30.05, 22.40, 18.67, 21.36, 29.28, 21.66, 24.17, 21.79, 36.11, 30.36, 29.37, 34.82, 23.31, 29.67, 29.73, 18.81, 35.48, 20.21, 22.67, 25.16, 19.60, 21.69, 24.18, 27.21, 18.08, 31.94, 40.65, 24.65


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 22, 2013)

99 puzzle 13:24.126
2573 moves, 3.2 TPS


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 22, 2013)

9.65 avg12 on cam with a 9.16 avg5 =D


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 22, 2013)

59.060 Megaminx single (on camera). Foinally.

Watch out for a thread for the video within ~2 days.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 59.060 Megaminx single (on camera). Foinally.
> 
> Watch out for a thread for the video within ~2 days.



I saw new post on Accomplishment thread by coolster01. I thought to myself: Rami, you better have a sub-1 megaminx.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I saw new post on Accomplishment thread by coolster01. I thought to myself: Rami, you better have a sub-1 megaminx.



lol. I did get a 59.4xx earlier today, too, but off camera.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 22, 2013)

1.95 mo25 cross. Yæ sub-2!


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2013)

LSE skip


----------



## YddEd (Sep 23, 2013)

already1329 said:


> LSE skip


A whole LSE skip? (All steps)


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2013)

YddEd said:


> A whole LSE skip? (All steps)



Yes, and with no AUF or M-slice adjustment. (The cube was solved after CMLL.)


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 23, 2013)

3x3 everything PB except single and avg5(off by 0.018), had to roll to get first sub-14 avg50 :tu

number of times: 56/56
best time: 10.709
worst time: 18.291

current avg5: 13.013 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 12.876 (σ = 1.18)

current avg12: 13.433 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 13.256 (σ = 0.95)

current avg25: 14.043 (σ = 1.02)
best avg25: 13.554 (σ = 1.13)

current avg50: 13.825 (σ = 1.15)
best avg50: 13.825 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 13.936 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 13.981

Times: 


Spoiler



14.693, 13.476, 13.446, 18.291,13.946, 17.969, 14.371, 11.553,13.457, 13.654, 13.630, 13.935,10.972, 14.227, 12.021, 15.632,12.380, 13.336, 16.622, 16.480,10.709, 12.725, 13.139, 12.786,15.597, 12.372, 13.771, 12.449,15.264, 14.272, 14.057, 16.475,14.633, 14.032, 14.657, 15.174,14.527, 15.577, 14.873, 15.115,13.970, 11.956, 12.458, 16.400,13.539, 13.463, 15.551, 14.471,12.351, 13.795, 12.919, 13.844,11.972, 12.554, 14.753, 12.642



Maybe i should start learning OLL


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 23, 2013)

16.75 roux single! Cmll skip. Moo eo. Easy first block.


----------



## kcl (Sep 23, 2013)

3x3
Avg 142 (random number.. I was hungry.)
Average: 14.55 yay
Best: 10.80
Worst: 23.52
Mean: 14.59
Standard Deviation: 1.99

And within this is PB ao5 and ao12. First 5 make a 12.13 ao5. 


Spoiler



Average: 12.88
Best: 11.48
Worst: 15.73
Mean: 13.00
Standard Deviation: 1.28

1: 13.72F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D R' F' R B2 F D2 F' R D L F'
2: 11.63D B2 F2 D R2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 U F D2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 U L' U2
3: 12.53R' U2 R D2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 U L B' R2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2
4: 12.23R2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 B' R U B R' U2 B2 L U' L'
5: (11.48)R F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' R' B2 R F' R' D F U' R2 F' R B' R
6: 13.68U2 B D R2 F L2 D' B2 R B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 B U2 R2 F'
7: 12.98U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 R F D2 F R U' L' R2 U2 B
8: 13.58D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U' L' D' B2 D B D F R
9: 11.63D' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D U' L' B2 D F' U' R2 F L' B L'
10: (15.73)B R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 R2 F R2 B' D' L' B' R' F' L' D B D2 L2
11: 14.77U B D L U R' B' L' U' L B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2
12: 12.08D' R' L2 F' L' F2 B2 D L F' L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 U L2 U2


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 23, 2013)

I currently have all PLLs except for Na F Gc and Y sub-1 on cam. Motivation to get the last 4?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I currently have all PLLs except for Na F Gc and Y sub-1 on cam. Motivation to get the last 4?



I've gotten 3 1.00s for Gc. I want to kill myself...


E: .94.... YESSSS


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I've gotten 3 1.00s for Gc. I want to kill myself...
> 
> 
> E: .94.... YESSSS



Yay! Get the Y sub-1. So what is your best tps. What is the longest alg you've sub oned.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yay! Get the Y sub-1. So what is your best tps. What is the longest alg you've sub oned.



I've gotten E-perm .58 (not on cam today), and I don't think I'm ever gonna beat 27 tps


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I've gotten E-perm .58 (not on cam today), and I don't think I'm ever gonna beat 27 tps



Wow. Just wow. I can sub-2 all my plls except the diagonals I think.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow. Just wow. I can sub-2 all my plls except the diagonals I think.



.93 Y



yoshinator said:


> .93 Y



.94 na



yoshinator said:


> .94 na



My god... I can't even get the F-perm sub-1.18...

E: 1.15


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a feeling your starting is really sketchy


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I have a feeling your starting is really sketchy



It may still be, but I have been specifically focusing on making my starts really precise.

Edit: I already have almost an hour of footage...

Okso I gave up. Maybe I'll try again throughout the next week or so.


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 23, 2013)

Woooo! 19.30 single on the 3x3 with an OLL skip.. Sixth sub-20 I think and 1.21 off of PB.

With the cross you want on R,

Scramble: L' D U L' R' D F2 L2 D U L' B2 L' R B2 F' U2 B F' R' B L R B F2

Inspection: x' z' y'

Cross: L' D2 R' B D

F2L 1: y' R' U' R U' y L' U L

F2L 2: y L' U L

F2L 3: R U R' U y R U R'

F2L 4 / OLL skip: y' U R U' R' U y L' U L

PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R

57 moves/19.30 = 2.95334 TPS, pretty good for me.

I realise that I could of just done Rb perm instead of T-perm and U-perm, but by that point, having gotten an OLL skip and at around 14-15 seconds, and seeing the two same coloured corners in front of me it was too much risk to slow down and look for what PLL I actually had when I could just do T and look ahead for what edge perm I had.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 23, 2013)

Probably first sub 20 ao12.
17.76, 15.39, 19.93, 18.14, 22.59, 16.45, 16.54, 18.93, 19.86, 22.04, 21.68, 22.53 = *19.39*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.39
worst time: 22.59

current avg5: 21.19 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 17.87 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 19.39 (σ = 2.21)
best avg12: 19.39 (σ = 2.21)

session avg: 19.39 (σ = 2.21)
session mean: 19.32


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 23, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.18
worst time: 19.45

current avg5: 14.35 (σ = 1.70)
best avg5: 12.11 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 14.03 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 12.98 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 13.75 (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: 13.75 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 13.75 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 13.78

3x3 yay


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> session avg: 13.75 (σ = 1.16)
> 3x3 yay



Nice, but that isn't Megaminx! You need to do another average of 1000 to update your signature


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 23, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Nice, but that isn't Megaminx! You need to do another average of 1000 to update your signature



Working on it

Megaminx

stats: (hide)
number of times: 140/140
best time: 54.82
worst time: 1:21.63

current avg5: 1:13.54 (σ = 2.42)
best avg5: 59.96 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 1:11.71 (σ = 3.06)
best avg12: 1:01.64 (σ = 2.95)

current avg100: 1:08.68 (σ = 4.65)
best avg100: 1:08.35 (σ = 4.74)

session avg: 1:08.81 (σ = 4.72)
session mean: 1:08.73

Be happy c:


----------



## Iggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Mega

number of times: 23/23
best time: 1:22.99
worst time: 1:44.74

current avg5: 1:38.02 (σ = 4.31)
best avg5: 1:30.09 (σ = 2.80) PB

current avg12: 1:36.00 (σ = 5.78)
best avg12: 1:33.24 (σ = 5.77) PB

session avg: 1:34.45 (σ = 4.92)
session mean: 1:34.32

Yay I'm improving again


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2013)

Sub 1 average of 5? Nice Richie!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 23, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Working on it
> 
> Megaminx
> 
> ...



So proud :') OcR at next comp please.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> It may still be, but I have been specifically focusing on making my starts really precise.
> 
> Edit: I already have almost an hour of footage...
> 
> Okso I gave up. Maybe I'll try again throughout the next week or so.



Btw F perm is really hard, I checked a few videos before and I think Breandan is the only person who has managed to pull it off under a second on video.

The alg was R' U2 R' U' y' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> So proud :') OcR at next comp please.



Isn't Ocr like 53 average?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Isn't Ocr like 53 average?



You don't believe in Richie? wow.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> You don't believe in Richie? wow.



Well it is a very big jump. Even from where he is now to sub-1 overall requires very much practice.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Well it is a very big jump. Even from where he is now to sub-1 overall requires very much practice.



I'll find a way, maybe like learn full pll or something.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 23, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Btw F perm is really hard, I checked a few videos before and I think Breandan is the only person who has managed to pull it off under a second on video.
> 
> The alg was R' U2 R' U' y' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F



What about Sergey?

edit: it was 0.97 on stackmat, so it was probably sup-1 if you analysed the frames.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 23, 2013)

2:05.80 Side Event Relay with a 13 second Clock solve :fp


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 23, 2013)

LS+LL. Not sure if good or not

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.25
worst time: 7.05

current avg5: 5.07 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 4.15 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 4.72 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 4.37 (σ = 0.37)

session avg: 4.84 (σ = 0.71)
session mean: 4.86


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 23, 2013)

PB

Average of 12: 7.85
1. 7.81 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D U' B D' F' R U' B2 F2 U F2 
2. 7.60 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D U2 B2 D F' U B2 F2 U B L' F D2 U2 
3. (6.42) D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B F U' L U' F2 R F L B2 U2 F2 
4. 8.27 D B U B' R' F2 D' R U2 R2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 
5. (9.31) F2 B' R L D' L D B R' D B2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 F2 
6. 7.78 B2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B' L D' L2 B L' B R' F' L' 
7. 6.92 R' D2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 D F L B F' L F D' R' F2 
8. 7.76 R' B2 R F2 L' U2 L D2 B2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 U L U R 
9. 8.58 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R F2 L' F U' L' U2 B D' R' 
10. 7.90 U2 B D2 F D2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B' R' F' L B D B2 L' D2 L' U' 
11. 9.20 F U2 L2 F' D' R2 U F' L' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 F' 
12. 6.67 D2 F2 L F2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F R2 U' B L D2 L' F'

Edit: Another 7.85 ao12. Also, 8.50 ao100.

Average of 12: 7.85
1. 7.39 F' R' F' U' R F U' L2 F D2 R' U2 R B2 R' D2 R2 D2 R D2 
2. 8.91 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L' D2 B R B' R' F2 D2 L2 F2 
3. 8.60 R2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 B' U R' D U B' R' B2 L U' 
4. 8.81 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B L2 F' D U B' L' U F D2 R 
5. (5.98) U2 F D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 U R B2 U' F2 U' 
6. 8.31 U' R2 B L U D' L2 U R L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 
7. 8.21 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R D' B F D' B2 U B F U 
8. 6.02 B R L U' D B' R2 B2 L' U D2 R' U2 R F2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 
9. 7.91 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 F R2 F' D2 B2 L' B' R U' L D' B' F' U F' 
10. 7.36 B2 D2 F' D2 F D2 L2 R2 F D2 F' L B2 R' B' L2 D L2 D2 R 
11. (10.96) R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L' U F2 R2 B' D' U F' L' R' 
12. 6.96 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' D2 R B2 R U F2 U


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 23, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> PB
> 
> Average of 12: 7.85
> 1. 7.81 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D U' B D' F' R U' B2 F2 U F2
> ...



Geez  should record some of these.


----------



## TDM (Sep 23, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> 99 puzzle 13:24.126
> 2573 moves, 3.2 TPS


9:25.029
3279 moves (how are you so efficient?)
5.803 TPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2013)

15 puzzle 6.58 avg12 wif my new sim :3

6.832, 7.495, 5.223, 7.687, 6.024, 7.472, (4.567), 5.655, (9.728), 7.631, 7.176, 4.655 = 6.585 avg12

edit: (7.736), (5.111), 6.007, 6.767, 5.311 = 6.028 avg5
7.268 avg50, 7.534 avg100


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 23, 2013)

PB again

Average of 12: 7.82
1. 7.74 D R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L' F L' B' U R2 B D F' 
2. 7.55 B' R2 L' F D B R L' U' R' F' B2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 
3. 7.70 D2 F U2 R2 B F R2 D2 U2 B' L D R2 U F U B' L' D' 
4. 7.73 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 R U' L2 F U2 R' F2 R' D' R 
5. (6.33) U2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L D2 R F2 L2 B' R D L2 B U2 L' D F' 
6. 7.33 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B2 F L2 D L' B2 D2 B2 U 
7. 8.65 U2 B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L U F' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R B' 
8. 8.10 D2 L' U2 L F2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F D' R' B' D2 B2 F2 U' R' 
9. 6.94 F R' D' F2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 D' F' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F' 
10. (9.36) B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' B L' D' L R' U2 R2 B U' 
11. 7.97 F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L2 D2 R B L' D' U' L' D2 U2 B L 
12. 8.46 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F L' F R2 B2 D R' B D' R'


----------



## rj (Sep 23, 2013)

Sub 30 avg5 on a rubik's brand.


125.87
 2
29.98
 3
29.65
 4
30.53
 
 529.34
 


----------



## pdid (Sep 23, 2013)

Format is as follows: Puzzle, Average, Single.
2x2x2 31.69 4.27
3x3x3 26.46 22.55


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2013)

5.360, (4.295), (8.024), 7.256, 4.969 = 5.862


----------



## rj (Sep 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 5.360, (4.295), (8.024), 7.256, 4.969 = 5.862



On what?
3x3x3?


----------



## kcl (Sep 23, 2013)

rj said:


> On what?
> 3x3x3?



Only real possibility is 3x3sim or 15puzzle.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 2:05.80 Side Event Relay with a 13 second Clock solve :fp



What exactly are "side events"?


----------



## Julian (Sep 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What exactly are "side events"?


pyra mega sq1 clock


----------



## KongShou (Sep 23, 2013)

im willing to bet its 15 puzzle


----------



## rj (Sep 23, 2013)

KongShou said:


> im willing to bet its 15 puzzle



Me too.


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 23, 2013)

TDM said:


> 9:25.029
> 3279 moves (how are you so efficient?)
> 5.803 TPS


Idk, I usually just solve 1, 2, 3..., 10, 11, 21, 31... and I do some stuff like moving 2-3 pieces at once or solve the row from the opposite side whenever it seems to good to do so.

99 puzzle 11:44.257
2266 3.218 TPS
I use forever to find the right pieces -_-

15 Puzzle:
___________Time____Moves

Best_______13.445___67 
Best Ao5___19.526___88.000 
Best Ao12__21.357___96.9
Best Ao100_23.720___106.653

This is after a total of ~250 solves done yesterday and today.
Several of my first solves yesterday was sup 60 and with 120-150 moves, so I have improved quite fast


----------



## TDM (Sep 23, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Idk, I usually just solve 1, 2, 3..., 10, 11, 21, 31... and I do some stuff like moving 2-3 pieces at once or solve the row from the opposite side whenever it seems to good to do so.


I don't solve rows from the opposite side, so I might try doing that. Also, I've just realised that I've been doing a stupid way of solving pieces just for an easier last piece, and I could probably save a ton of moves by not doing that until the last few pieces.


> Several of my first solves yesterday was sup 60 and with 120-150 moves, so I have improved quite fast


I've also been doing it for a day and I'm still averaging 160 moves for 15 puzzle  My best is 100 moves


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2013)

rj said:


> Me too.



yeb ist 15puzl


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 15 puzzle 6.58 avg12 wif my new sim :3
> 
> 6.832, 7.495, 5.223, 7.687, 6.024, 7.472, (4.567), 5.655, (9.728), 7.631, 7.176, 4.655 = 6.585 avg12
> 
> ...



where is this new sim


----------



## TDM (Sep 23, 2013)

You can tell it's 15 puzzle because he updates his sig with his PBs.

Also, my 15 puzzle move average has just dropped by 30-40 (down to 120-130) just by being less stupid. Still not near 100 moves, but getting closer.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 16.75 roux single! Cmll skip. Moo eo. Easy first block.



Nice, are you considering switching or are you going to stick with (ew) CFOP.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 23, 2013)

14.73 single, first sub-15 since switching to Roux.

L2 U' F U2 L D2 F2 R B2 R' L2 B' U' F2 U2 L' D' F2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 F


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 24, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Btw F perm is really hard, I checked a few videos before and I think Breandan is the only person who has managed to pull it off under a second on video.
> 
> The alg was R' U2 R' U' y' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F



My best is only 1.33, nearing impossible to sub 1


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> My best is only 1.33, nearing impossible to sub 1



Should'nt it be y instead of y'?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 24, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Nice, are you considering switching or are you going to stick with (ew) CFOP.



Lol. Probably CFOP. Faster for me. But roux is fun.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Well it is a very big jump. Even from where he is now to sub-1 overall requires very much practice.



I was more or less joking, however, I feel like with the amount of practise he puts into Megaminx it's only a matter or time before he gets to the 53 second mark. The only problem is if Feliks gets faster too.

At our last competition (what, 2-3 weeks ago?) he had only had 2 sub 1s and home ever, and now he has a sub 1 average of 5. He turns very fast and iirc only knows a few OLLs/PLLs. I judged one solve and watched some other and I can see a lot of room for improvement.

Also the fact that he does Megaminx averages of 100 constantly


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2013)

1:56.33 side event relay.

Clock and mega felt really BS, the others were good.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> where is this new sim



okso not feenushed eet yet, mabby done by next week


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 24, 2013)

1:26.xx 4x4 ao5 all had oll parity. 3/5 had pll parity. Not warmed up.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 24, 2013)

avg12: 34.27

34.46, 32.56, (36.86), (31.50), 34.84, 34.22, 35.78, 34.39, 33.27, 35.00, 34.69, 33.51


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 24, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> avg12: 34.27
> 
> 34.46, 32.56, (36.86), (31.50), 34.84, 34.22, 35.78, 34.39, 33.27, 35.00, 34.69, 33.51



Nice! 

Lol. My "accomplishment" has lost all meaning. I hope tomorrow I can cube faster.


----------



## qaz (Sep 24, 2013)

1:59.38 5x5 single.

I've been trying to get sub-2 for weeks. FwRUR'U'Fw' + J-perm...


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 24, 2013)

4:59.43 7x7 single! I have no idea what my PBs are or anything, but I'm pretty sure this is my first sub-5.


----------



## qaz (Sep 24, 2013)

15 puzzle:

23 25.390 109 4.293
22 31.072 134 4.313
*21 22.784 100 4.389
20 25.226 117 4.638
19 21.688 93 4.288
18 22.176 106 4.780
17 18.968 81 4.270*
16 26.967 118 4.376
15 28.897 130 4.499
14 32.527 156 4.796
13 27.215 117 4.299
12 23.811 96 4.032

Single: 18.968
Average of 5: 22.216
Average of 12: 25.523

All PBs


----------



## Iggy (Sep 24, 2013)

8.15 U2 R B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 F' L2 F U2 B' R F2 

PB NL. 0.05 off PB.

Edit: 1:59.77 Side Event Relay 

Splits:
Pyra - 4.04
Clock - 7.77
Square-1 - 21.54
Mega - 1:26.42

I still need to work on Mega. :/ I had a 2:01 after that with a 1:23 Mega solve, but Pyra and Clock sucked.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Been brushing up on some rusty puzzles ready for Cuthberts Open.

Some Square-1. Timed on phone so cant link full but a pb Ao50 and Single in there:-

Ao50: 44.17
Single: 25.34


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 24, 2013)

First sub-25 Ao100 with Roux. 24.91 with 8 sub-20s, 20.81 Ao5 and 22.67 Ao12 (I think both are Roux PBs).


----------



## Username (Sep 24, 2013)

avg of 12: 10.62 *PB*

Time List:
1. (8.68) B2 U' L' R2 B2 R L' B D2 U B2 L2 B R F2 L' U' R2 L' U F2 R' L F R 
2. 11.77 U2 B2 R D L B2 U2 L2 R F' R' U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D R' D' U2 R L' U2 B2 D 
3. (12.53) U R F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' L' F2 U' L2 R2 D U B L' B2 D L R D2 F2 D2 B2 
4. 11.94 B U' B' F' U L B D2 L D2 R2 B' R2 B2 F L U' F2 U R' L2 B2 L2 F2 B2 
5. 12.38 F' L' U L' R U2 L D F D' F2 U' L2 B F' L B' L D' U' R2 L D' F U 
6. 9.99 F' U2 B2 D2 B F U F U' L U' L B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 L F B2 U R2 B L 
7. 10.23 F' B U' B R2 D' L F2 L' U B U' F D R L' D' R2 U D' R2 B L2 B2 R' 
*8. 9.95 U D' L D B D F2 U L' D B2 F L' R' F B' L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 F' D R 
9. 11.08 L2 F' L2 U2 R' F R B' D R D' U L2 U2 B U2 R L2 D' F D' U' R L2 F' 
10. 9.63 B F L B' R2 B' R2 U2 F' L' U2 B2 U' R' L F B2 D B' F' D' L' U2 B2 F 
11. 9.38 U' R F L F D F' L' U2 D2 L U2 F2 B' L2 R' F L2 R U' R' F' L' R F 
12. 9.88 F2 R2 D2 L D L2 U' D B' L' U2 F2 R2 L' D U R' L' D2 R D U2 R F2 L'*

I've never had this many sub 10's in an average

*9.82 ao5* (Not PB)


----------



## KongShou (Sep 24, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 10.62 *PB*
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (8.68) B2 U' L' R2 B2 R L' B D2 U B2 L2 B R F2 L' U' R2 L' U F2 R' L F R
> ...



stop it ur faster than me now!

how much do u practice a day?


----------



## Username (Sep 24, 2013)

KongShou said:


> how much do u practice a day?



Less than you would think. Max. 150 solves, some days not at all (Same goes for pyra) Other events, not so much.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2013)

So, today felt like a good day for some UWRs.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 172/172
best time: 1.10
worst time: 4.60

current avg5: 1.78 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 1.59 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 1.72 (σ = 0.15)
best avg12: 1.67 (σ = 0.14) missed UWR by .02

current avg50: 1.83 (σ = 0.21)
best avg50: 1.82 (σ = 0.20) UWR (by .02)

current avg100: 1.88 (σ = 0.27)
best avg100: 1.87 (σ = 0.27) UWR (by .07)

session avg: 1.96 (σ = 0.34)
session mean: 2.01

1.67 AO12: 
(1.39), 1.54, 1.75, 1.94, 1.70, 1.61, 1.63, 1.74, (2.00), 1.47, 1.77, 1.56


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.67
1. (1.39) U R2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 
2. 1.54 F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
3. 1.75 F R2 U' R' F' R2 F2 U R' 
4. 1.94 U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F U 
5. 1.70 U' F R U' R' F U2 R' U2 
6. 1.61 F R U R' U R' F2 R' F' 
7. 1.63 R F' R U F U2 F U' R 
8. 1.74 F2 R U' F' U2 R F2 R U2 R2 
9. (2.00) F2 U' R' F U2 F R' U' F 
10. 1.47 R F' U2 F' R2 U R' U2 R' U' 
11. 1.77 R2 F2 U R' U R2 U R' U' 
12. 1.56 R F R2 U2 R2 U F' U R'



1.82 AO50:


Spoiler



Average of 50: 1.82
1. (1.25) U2 R2 U' R2 F R' F U' R 
2. 1.62 U' F' U' R2 U R F' R' U' 
3. 2.03 F' U' F U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 
4. 2.15 U R' F' R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 
5. (2.53) F U' F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
6. 1.76 R U2 R U2 R2 F R' U R' 
7. 1.89 F R' F2 U R2 F' R' F' U' 
8. 2.00 F U' F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 F 
9. (3.04) F' R U' F' U F2 U F' R2 
10. 1.61 R U R F' U R U R2 F' 
11. 1.52 R F' U F R F' U' R2 U2 
12. 1.59 R' F U F' U2 F' U R U2 
13. 1.78 R2 U2 F' R U F2 R' F2 R U2 
14. 1.94 R' U2 R' F U F R' F' U2 
15. 2.25 R2 U R F R2 F2 U R' U' 
16. 1.76 R' F' R2 U2 F R U2 R2 U2 
17. 1.80 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U 
18. 1.91 U R F U2 R U' F2 R2 F' 
19. 1.72 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R U' F' R' 
20. 1.95 R F' R F' U2 F2 R F' U 
21. 2.05 F U' F' R U2 R U R2 U' 
22. 1.73 F R' F R F U' R U R' 
23. 2.18 R' F' U R2 F' R U F2 U 
24. 2.02 F R U2 R' F2 U R U' R' 
25. 1.60 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 
26. 1.73 F' U' F2 R F' U2 F U F2 U2 
27. 1.81 F2 R2 U2 R U' F R' U2 R U' 
28. 1.64 R' U' F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F' 
29. 1.88 R F U' R' F2 R U' F2 R 
30. (3.27) R' F R' U' R' F U2 F' R' 
31. 1.88 U2 R2 U' R U' F U' F' U' 
32. 1.54 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 
33. 1.85 R F' R' F R' F2 U2 R' F' 
34. 1.68 F' R' F U2 F' R U2 R U' 
35. 1.77 F U R2 U R U2 F' R2 F U 
36. 1.49 U2 F2 U R2 U' R F2 R2 U' 
37. 2.13 U' F' U R2 F R2 U2 F' R' 
38. 1.75 U2 R F' R U' F U2 R' U2 
39. 2.08 F2 U F U' F R2 F' U F' U2 
40. 2.27 R2 U R' U2 R' F R F' U' 
41. (1.39) U R2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 
42. 1.54 F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
43. 1.75 F R2 U' R' F' R2 F2 U R' 
44. 1.94 U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F U 
45. 1.70 U' F R U' R' F U2 R' U2 
46. 1.61 F R U R' U R' F2 R' F' 
47. 1.63 R F' R U F U2 F U' R 
48. 1.74 F2 R U' F' U2 R F2 R U2 R2 
49. 2.00 F2 U' R' F U2 F R' U' F 
50. (1.47) R F' U2 F' R2 U R' U2 R' U'



1.87 AO100:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 1.87
1. 1.88 U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
2. 1.81 U R F2 R U' F U F2 R2 
3. 2.04 R' U2 F U R U2 R F U2 
4. (1.31) F2 R U R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 
5. (4.17+) R2 F2 R U' R2 F R2 U' R' 
6. 2.52 R2 U R U' F U' R F2 R' U' 
7. 2.13 R' F' U F R' U2 R F2 R' U2 
8. 1.38 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
9. 1.84 F' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
10. 1.70 R U' R2 U F R U' R' U' 
11. 1.73 F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U' F' U' 
12. 2.45 U2 F' R2 F U' F U F' R 
13. (2.56) F R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U R' 
14. 1.67 R' U2 F2 U' F U' R F2 U' 
15. 1.71 R' F2 R' U R2 F R' U2 R 
16. 1.81 F' U' F R' F R2 F' U' F2 
17. 1.70 F' U2 F U' R' U' R U2 F' U' 
18. 1.93 F2 R' F R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' 
19. 1.74 F2 R U' R F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
20. 1.95 R F R' F U' R F' R U' 
21. 2.21 U2 R' F' R2 F U' R U' R 
22. 2.00 F R2 F' R F2 R2 U F' R2 
23. 1.43 F' U' R' F2 R2 U R' F' U2 
24. 2.08 F2 R U' F' R2 F' U' R U2 
25. (1.32) R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R' F R 
26. 2.32 F U' F R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' 
27. 2.40 R' F U F2 R2 U' R U' F2 R' 
28. 1.97 R' F2 R' F' R' U2 F U F2 U2 
29. 2.25 R2 U' F U2 R2 F U F' R2 
30. 1.55 U R' F U2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' 
31. 2.32 F2 R F' R2 U' R' U' F R2 
32. 1.58 R' F R' F R2 U' F' U R2 U' 
33. 1.74 U F' U R F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
34. 1.95 U' R' U' R2 U2 F U' F2 U 
35. 1.91 R' U' F' U F2 U' R F2 U 
36. 1.81 U F' U2 F U2 F R U2 R' 
37. (1.10) R F' U F' R2 F U' R F' U' 
38. (1.24) U R' U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 
39. 2.05 R U R' F R2 F' U F' U' 
40. 2.21 F R2 F2 U2 F' U R' F2 U 
41. 2.37 R U F2 U' F U' R F' R 
42. (2.59) U' F2 U2 F' R F' U R U2 
43. 1.80  U2 F R' U2 F U F' U' R' U' 
44. 1.61 U F' U' F R2 U' F2 R' U2 
45. 2.17 F' R2 U2 R F R2 U2 F U2 
46. 1.56 U R' U F' U' R F R2 U' 
47. 2.08 U R2 F' R2 F' U F' R U 
48. 2.18 R' U F' U2 F' R' U2 F R' 
49. (1.25) U2 R2 U' R2 F R' F U' R 
50. 1.62 U' F' U' R2 U R F' R' U' 
51. 2.03 F' U' F U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 
52. 2.15 U R' F' R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 
53. 2.53 F U' F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
54. 1.76 R U2 R U2 R2 F R' U R' 
55. 1.89 F R' F2 U R2 F' R' F' U' 
56. 2.00 F U' F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 F 
57. (3.04) F' R U' F' U F2 U F' R2 
58. 1.61 R U R F' U R U R2 F' 
59. 1.52 R F' U F R F' U' R2 U2 
60. 1.59 R' F U F' U2 F' U R U2 
61. 1.78 R2 U2 F' R U F2 R' F2 R U2 
62. 1.94 R' U2 R' F U F R' F' U2 
63. 2.25 R2 U R F R2 F2 U R' U' 
64. 1.76 R' F' R2 U2 F R U2 R2 U2 
65. 1.80 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U 
66. 1.91 U R F U2 R U' F2 R2 F' 
67. 1.72 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R U' F' R' 
68. 1.95 R F' R F' U2 F2 R F' U 
69. 2.05 F U' F' R U2 R U R2 U' 
70. 1.73 F R' F R F U' R U R' 
71. 2.18 R' F' U R2 F' R U F2 U 
72. 2.02 F R U2 R' F2 U R U' R' 
73. 1.60 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 
74. 1.73 F' U' F2 R F' U2 F U F2 U2 
75. 1.81 F2 R2 U2 R U' F R' U2 R U' 
76. 1.64 R' U' F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F' 
77. 1.88 R F U' R' F2 R U' F2 R 
78. (3.27) R' F R' U' R' F U2 F' R' 
79. 1.88 U2 R2 U' R U' F U' F' U' 
80. 1.54 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 
81. 1.85 R F' R' F R' F2 U2 R' F' 
82. 1.68 F' R' F U2 F' R U2 R U' 
83. 1.77 F U R2 U R U2 F' R2 F U 
84. 1.49 U2 F2 U R2 U' R F2 R2 U' 
85. 2.13 U' F' U R2 F R2 U2 F' R' 
86. 1.75 U2 R F' R U' F U2 R' U2 
87. 2.08 F2 U F U' F R2 F' U F' U2 
88. 2.27 R2 U R' U2 R' F R F' U' 
89. 1.39 U R2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 
90. 1.54 F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
91. 1.75 F R2 U' R' F' R2 F2 U R' 
92. 1.94 U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F U 
93. 1.70 U' F R U' R' F U2 R' U2 
94. 1.61 F R U R' U R' F2 R' F' 
95. 1.63 R F' R U F U2 F U' R 
96. 1.74 F2 R U' F' U2 R F2 R U2 R2 
97. 2.00 F2 U' R' F U2 F R' U' F 
98. 1.47 R F' U2 F' R2 U R' U2 R' U' 
99. 1.77 R2 F2 U R' U R2 U R' U' 
100. 1.56 R F R2 U2 R2 U F' U R'


----------



## KongShou (Sep 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, today felt like a good day for some UWRs.
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 172/172
> ...



wat


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, today felt like a good day for some UWRs.
> blah blah blah



wat


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2013)

TDM said:


> I'm still averaging 160 moves for 15 puzzle [...] My best is 100 moves


Average is now just over 120 moves; just over 20 seconds, and PB moves is 70.
Also, 99 puzzle in 8:36.975. PianoCube is still more efficient than me though  2720 moves, 5.261 TPS.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, today felt like a good day for some UWRs.
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 172/172
> ...


Damn...that's fast...


----------



## rj (Sep 24, 2013)

Sub-60 OH avg5!!!!!!


156.56 264.72 361.58444.09 551.96 

56.70 

I use cross on left for OH.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Sep 24, 2013)

finally got a good sub 20 average  18.xx dont know the exact times or any of the solves lol. and i got a sub 15 single  13.6X next goals sub 10 single and sub 15 average might take some time though but i will success


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, today felt like a good day for some UWRs.



When is your next competition?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> When is your next competition?



Week and a half. 3 rounds.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Week and a half. 3 rounds.



Gah that's a lot of rounds...Good luck.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 24, 2013)

19.72 square-1 avg100

Finally sub-20


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2013)

99 puzzle 3:52.911


----------



## etshy (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm slowly approaching Sub-20 global average 

3x3 Average of 5: *19.15 PB* ( global average is 21.xx )
1. 20.24 B' D2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 D L' U L2 B F' L' U2 F L2 
2. (17.14) F' D B' L F L' D2 F' U2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 R L F2 
3. (20.33) F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B R F2 L U L2 R B' F' R2 F 
4. 17.98 D R' F B2 L' B' L2 B2 R' U' F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 
5. 19.22 L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 B L D' B D2 U' B D L2 B'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 24, 2013)

etshy said:


> I'm slowly approaching Sub-20 global average


I said you would do it


----------



## Mikel (Sep 25, 2013)

Rubik's Clock Average of 5: 9.81

[video=youtube_share;JPNFZD3eBbk]http://youtu.be/JPNFZD3eBbk[/video]


----------



## etshy (Sep 25, 2013)

3x3:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.64 *(PB single)*
worst time: 29.35

current avg5: 22.35 (σ = 1.62)
best avg5: 20.10 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 21.36 (σ = 1.95)
best avg12: 21.35 (σ = 2.12)

session avg: 21.84 (σ = 2.39) *( PB ao50 )*
session mean: 21.86

12 Sub-20 out of 50  

Times:


Spoiler



18.55, 14.64, 20.42, 21.51, 21.33, 20.36, 25.20, 25.37, 21.71, 21.36, 18.74, 24.33, 19.53, 21.80, 27.38, 21.33, 16.51, 22.85, 25.02, 23.65, 20.72, 23.70, 18.16, 25.99, 24.36, 21.85, 29.35, 21.59, 17.80, 18.49, 23.85, 20.84, 21.84, 22.91, 17.62, 22.03, 26.39, 26.43, 20.22, 20.74, 21.56, 21.65, 18.67, 17.51, 26.37, 24.73, 21.03, 24.16, 21.85, 18.95





DuffyEdge said:


> I said you would do it



you were right  I've been practicing only 3x3 and 4x4 for the past 2 months , I'm getting there


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2013)

And more UWRs. I'm sorry to anybody who may have wanted to hold a 2x2 UWR. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 265/265
best time: 0.92
worst time: 4.60

current avg5: 1.89 (σ = 0.06)
best avg5: 1.40 (σ = 0.19) UWR?

current avg12: 1.88 (σ = 0.19)
best avg12: 1.62 (σ = 0.19) UWR by .04

current avg50: 1.78 (σ = 0.23)
best avg50: 1.74 (σ = 0.26) UWR by .08

current avg100: 1.82 (σ = 0.25)
best avg100: 1.80 (σ = 0.25) UWR by .07

session avg: 1.91 (σ = 0.30)
session mean: 1.95

1.40 AO5:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 1.40
1. (1.07) R2 U' R F R' F' U' R U' 
2. (2.10) R2 F2 U' F U' F R F' U 
3. 1.19 F R F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U' 
4. 1.48 F U F' R2 F U2 F R U 
5. 1.54 R U2 F' R' U' R F' R U'



1.62 AO12 


Spoiler



1. 1.79 F' R F2 U' R2 U R' F R2 
2. 1.89 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' 
3. (1.07) R2 U' R F R' F' U' R U' 
4. (2.10) R2 F2 U' F U' F R F' U 
5. 1.19 F R F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U' 
6. 1.48 F U F' R2 F U2 F R U 
7. 1.54 R U2 F' R' U' R F' R U' 
8. 1.67 R' U' F2 R U' R U2 R' F2 U2 
9. 1.72 F U' F2 R' U' R' U R U 
10. 1.63 F' U R U F' R F2 U' F' 
11. 1.58 R2 U F R2 F U' R2 F U 
12. 1.71 U R2 U' F R2 U R2 U2 F



1.75 AO50


Spoiler



1. (1.14) R' F2 U F' U R2 F2 U R' 
2. 2.30 R' F R' U R' U R' U2 F U' 
3. 1.59 F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U' 
4. 1.47 U' R F2 R' U2 F R' U' R' 
5. 1.46 U' R U R U F' R F U' 
6. 1.73 F U' R2 F U F U2 R U 
7. 2.22 F R U' F2 U' F2 R' F R2 
8. 1.79 F' R F2 U' R2 U R' F R2 
9. 1.89 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' 
10. (1.07) R2 U' R F R' F' U' R U' 
11. 2.10 R2 F2 U' F U' F R F' U 
12. 1.19 F R F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U' 
13. 1.48 F U F' R2 F U2 F R U 
14. 1.54 R U2 F' R' U' R F' R U' 
15. 1.67 R' U' F2 R U' R U2 R' F2 U2 
16. 1.72 F U' F2 R' U' R' U R U 
17. 1.63 F' U R U F' R F2 U' F' 
18. 1.58 R2 U F R2 F U' R2 F U 
19. 1.71 U R2 U' F R2 U R2 U2 F 
20. 1.90 F2 R' U2 R U' F' U R U2 
21. (2.33) R2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 
22. 1.83 U R F2 R F2 R F R2 U2 
23. 1.95 F' R2 F U2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
24. 1.57 U' R U' F2 R F' U2 F' U' 
25. 2.10 F2 R' F R2 F' U2 R' U' R' 
26. 1.82 U' F U' R F' U R' F R' 
27. 1.74 F' R F U' F' U2 F' U F' 
28. (2.66) U R F R2 U F2 U R2 U2 
29. (2.58) U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U 
30. 1.99 F' U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F R U2 
31. (0.92) R' U' R F2 U2 R U2 R U2 
32. 1.85 F' U2 F' U2 R' F R2 F R' U 
33. 2.07 F2 R2 U' R' F' R F R U' 
34. 1.31 R' U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U' R U' 
35. 2.21 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F U' F2 U 
36. 1.68 R' U2 R' F2 R U' R U' F 
37. 1.76 F' U' R2 U F U2 F R2 U2 
38. 1.62 F2 R F2 U F U2 R2 U' F' 
39. 1.42 U2 F' U F R2 U' R2 U' R U2 
40. 1.57 R F2 U' R' U F2 R F' R' 
41. 1.66 R2 U' F' U F2 R2 U' R' U 
42. 1.67 R U2 R F2 U2 F' U F2 U' 
43. 1.33 U F2 U R' F2 U F2 R' U2 
44. 1.61 U' F2 R F' U2 R F2 R' U' 
45. 2.03 U R F' R U R' U' F' U2 
46. 1.85 F R2 F2 U R' F' R' U' R2 U2 
47. 1.76 R2 U2 F U' R2 F' U R' U' 
48. 1.43 R F U' R' F U F' R U' 
49. 2.07 R' U' R' F U2 R U2 R2 U' 
50. 1.59 U2 F R' F U2 F U F' R'



1.80 AO100 


Spoiler



1. 1.39 
2. 1.54 
3. 1.75 
4. 1.94 
5. 1.70 
6. 1.61 
7. 1.63 
8. 1.74 
9. 2.00 
10. 1.47 
11. 1.77 
12. 1.56 
13. 2.25 
14. 2.11 F2 U R F2 U' R2 F' U R 
15. 1.96 R' F2 U F2 U F R2 U' R' 
16. 1.46 R2 F' R2 U F' U' R U F' 
17. 1.87 F' U' F' U F' U R' F' U' 
18. 1.88 F' R U2 R U R2 U F2 U 
19. 2.07 F' R2 U' F' U2 F U' R F' 
20. 1.96 F U R' U' R' F U F2 U 
21. 2.04 U R' U2 R U2 F U' R2 U' 
22. 1.97 U R U' F' R2 F R' F2 U' 
23. 1.86 F U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F R' 
24. 1.94 R2 F U R' F2 U R2 U' F' U2 
25. 1.87 F R' U' F U' F U2 R2 F2 U' 
26. 2.20 F2 U F2 U' R2 F U R2 F' 
27. 1.96 U R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
28. 1.97 U2 R F' U2 R' F2 R' U' R' 
29. 1.68 R2 U R' F' R2 F' R U' R2 U' 
30. 1.86 R' F' U2 F R' F' R U2 R' 
31. 1.93 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F R U2 F' 
32. 1.32 U' F' U R F2 U' F U R 
33. (2.34) U R F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
34. (2.89) U F U2 F U R' F R2 U 
35. 1.66 R F' R' F' R F R2 U R' 
36. 1.83 U R2 F' R U2 R' U2 R2 F 
37. 1.89 R' F2 R' U R2 U2 F' R' F2 
38. 1.74 F R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 
39. 1.40 F' R' F U' R U' F2 R2 U2 
40. 2.18 F' R' U' R' U' F2 U2 F' R2 
41. 1.97 R F2 U2 F' R' F U2 F' R 
42. 1.66 U2 F' R' F U F U' R F' 
43. 2.03 R2 U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 
44. 1.42 R' U F2 U F' U' R2 U2 F' 
45. (2.36) R' F2 R U' F R2 U F' R' 
46. (1.14) R' F2 U F' U R2 F2 U R' 
47. 2.30 R' F R' U R' U R' U2 F U' 
48. 1.59 F2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U' 
49. 1.47 U' R F2 R' U2 F R' U' R' 
50. 1.46 U' R U R U F' R F U' 
51. 1.73 F U' R2 F U F U2 R U 
52. 2.22 F R U' F2 U' F2 R' F R2 
53. 1.79 F' R F2 U' R2 U R' F R2 
54. 1.89 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' 
55. (1.07) R2 U' R F R' F' U' R U' 
56. 2.10 R2 F2 U' F U' F R F' U 
57. (1.19) F R F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U' 
58. 1.48 F U F' R2 F U2 F R U 
59. 1.54 R U2 F' R' U' R F' R U' 
60. 1.67 R' U' F2 R U' R U2 R' F2 U2 
61. 1.72 F U' F2 R' U' R' U R U 
62. 1.63 F' U R U F' R F2 U' F' 
63. 1.58 R2 U F R2 F U' R2 F U 
64. 1.71 U R2 U' F R2 U R2 U2 F 
65. 1.90 F2 R' U2 R U' F' U R U2 
66. 2.33 R2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 
67. 1.83 U R F2 R F2 R F R2 U2 
68. 1.95 F' R2 F U2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
69. 1.57 U' R U' F2 R F' U2 F' U' 
70. 2.10 F2 R' F R2 F' U2 R' U' R' 
71. 1.82 U' F U' R F' U R' F R' 
72. 1.74 F' R F U' F' U2 F' U F' 
73. (2.66) U R F R2 U F2 U R2 U2 
74. (2.58) U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U 
75. 1.99 F' U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F R U2 
76. (0.92) R' U' R F2 U2 R U2 R U2 
77. 1.85 F' U2 F' U2 R' F R2 F R' U 
78. 2.07 F2 R2 U' R' F' R F R U' 
79. (1.31) R' U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U' R U' 
80. 2.21 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F U' F2 U 
81. 1.68 R' U2 R' F2 R U' R U' F 
82. 1.76 F' U' R2 U F U2 F R2 U2 
83. 1.62 F2 R F2 U F U2 R2 U' F' 
84. 1.42 U2 F' U F R2 U' R2 U' R U2 
85. 1.57 R F2 U' R' U F2 R F' R' 
86. 1.66 R2 U' F' U F2 R2 U' R' U 
87. 1.67 R U2 R F2 U2 F' U F2 U' 
88. 1.33 U F2 U R' F2 U F2 R' U2 
89. 1.61 U' F2 R F' U2 R F2 R' U' 
90. 2.03 U R F' R U R' U' F' U2 
91. 1.85 F R2 F2 U R' F' R' U' R2 U2 
92. 1.76 R2 U2 F U' R2 F' U R' U' 
93. 1.43 R F U' R' F U F' R U' 
94. 2.07 R' U' R' F U2 R U2 R2 U' 
95. 1.59 U2 F R' F U2 F U F' R' 
96. 1.40 U F' U R U R2 F' R' F2 
97. 2.13 R F U R F' U F2 R2 U2 
98. 1.63 R' F R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' 
99. 1.84 U F' U F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 
100. 2.22 F2 R' U2 R F' R U' R2 U' R'



I don't know why the first few of the AO100 are missing. It's still the same session from earlier today.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> And more UWRs. I'm sorry to anybody who may have wanted to hold a 2x2 UWR.
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 265/265
> ...



WHAT just no.. Do this at cubetcha. Seriously. You must.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> And more UWRs. I'm sorry to anybody who may have wanted to hold a 2x2 UWR.
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 265/265
> ...



No ao5 UWR asia kon Has it With a time of 1.27


----------



## ottozing (Sep 25, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> No ao5 UWR asia kon Has it With a time of 1.27



Was it with a stackmat timer? Generally 2x2 using a keyboard is around .2 faster than with a stackmat (At least for me anyway).


----------



## Brest (Sep 25, 2013)

Mean: 3:22.96
Average: 3:20.63
Best time: 2:40.74
Median: 3:15.09
Worst time: 4:28.50
Standard deviation: 35.81

Best average of 5: 3:05.60
1-5 - 3:18.02 (2:40.74) 2:46.62 (4:20.05) 3:12.16

Best average of 12: 3:20.63
1-12 - 3:18.02 (2:40.74) 2:46.62 4:20.05 3:12.16 3:49.39 (4:28.50) 3:01.89 2:49.83 3:54.49 3:27.40 2:46.43


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2013)

What puzzle Brest, Megaminx? Or 3x3 speed reconstructions


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Was it with a stackmat timer? Generally 2x2 using a keyboard is around .2 faster than with a stackmat (At least for me anyway).



His was with keyboard. The UWR is 1.29 with stackmat by Lee Kyeong-Sub: 1.25 (0.82) (2.40) 1.20 1.41 at least that's what it says here


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 25, 2013)

15 puzzle PB:

Ao5: 18.677
Ao12: 20.411
18.483, 26.131, 20.286, 16.549, 22.817, 18.040, (30.365), 20.380, 18.006, 17.644, (14.735), 25.774

Ao100: 22.850

The best TPS: 19.177seconds 106moves 5.527TPS


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> more blah blah blah



So, what would you say your global average is now?


----------



## Username (Sep 25, 2013)

10.14 ao5 on cam


----------



## Iggy (Sep 25, 2013)

Username said:


> 10.14 ao5 on cam



Nice, can't wait to watch it


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> So, what would you say your global average is now?



1.9 or 2.0. I'm gonna do some more averages and see how they come out.


----------



## Username (Sep 25, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice, can't wait to watch it





Spoiler



[youtubehd]FefPWs__orc[/youtubehd]


----------



## Millet (Sep 25, 2013)

3x3x3 PB: 13.19 s

Got lucky today with a PLL skip ^^ Still a very good solve for me.


----------



## dinostef (Sep 25, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-9-25
avg of 5: 9.92

Time List:
1. 9.31 R2 F D B D' F D L B2 R2 L' B2 L' R2 F R' B' R' B2 D L' B2 D' L2 D2 
2. 9.34 F2 L2 D' R' B2 L' F' R' L2 F' B R2 L2 U' L2 B F2 D2 B' U2 L' U' D' R D' 
3. (12.11) D L' F' U' L B F' R2 F' U D2 L U' B' U F' B2 D' R2 B U2 R' U2 D2 R 
4. (9.23) L2 U2 F L' U' R' U2 F' R2 U2 D L2 U2 L' F2 L F2 B L2 B F R' U2 B' D2 
5. 11.13 R U2 D2 R D2 B U2 L U2 F2 R D2 F L R D' L2 F U2 D2 L F2 R' F' L2
:fp because of couting 11


----------



## Renslay (Sep 25, 2013)

I just did a 14.91 avg25... sub15 avg50 was so close! But again, when I'm getting excited, I mess up more. :fp


----------



## Wassili (Sep 25, 2013)

9.500 PB 15 puzzle single! Pretty lucky, 60 moves with meh tps, about 6.5


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2013)

1.74 AO12 on cam.


----------



## Username (Sep 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.74 AO12 on cam.



upload plz


----------



## TDM (Sep 25, 2013)

Wassili said:


> 9.500 PB 15 puzzle single! Pretty lucky, 60 moves with meh tps, about 6.5


Why is everyone more efficient than me  I got my PB today, 10.xyz, 70 moves. I also got a 99 puzzle PB. I get much better times at school than at home.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 25, 2013)

First timed ao5 in about 6 months, sub-30. I'm happy.

28.736, 25.858, 26.975, 31.879, 32.763
number of times: 5/5
best time: 25.858
worst time: 32.763

current avg5: 29.197 (σ = 2.03)
best avg5: 29.197 (σ = 2.03)

session avg: 29.197 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 29.242


----------



## Ollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.74 AO12 on cam.



sorry if this has been asked 10273667812873 times before, but what % of your solves are done in 1 look?


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> My best is only 1.33, nearing impossible to sub 1



R'U'F' one is wicked fast.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 25, 2013)

rj said:


> R'U'F' one is wicked fast.


Yeah, but it's pretty much impossible to sub-1


----------



## Wassili (Sep 25, 2013)

TDM said:


> Why is everyone more efficient than me  I got my PB today, 10.xyz, 70 moves. I also got a 99 puzzle PB. I get much better times at school than at home.



Nah, I wouldn't say I was being efficient, just most of the pieces were solved or in an easy case, I average around 115 moves so really I'm not that efficient.

I hate solving 15 puzzles at school just because the keyboards suck, the arrow keys are slow and bulky, compared to my broken in ones on my laptop  What tps do you average (on 15puz) btw? I think we have a similar average atm


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

YEAH second sub 9 on the bus.. My swearing with excitement was only slightly awkward. 

(8.57)F L2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 L2 U B' L2 U2 R' U R U B


----------



## TDM (Sep 25, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Nah, I wouldn't say I was being efficient, just most of the pieces were solved or in an easy case, I average around 115 moves so really I'm not that efficient.
> 
> I hate solving 15 puzzles at school just because the keyboards suck, the arrow keys are slow and bulky, compared to my broken in ones on my laptop  What tps do you average (on 15puz) btw? I think we have a similar average atm


I average about 125 moves. I thought the school keyboards suck, but I seem to do better on them. I just got an 8 TPS solve; I rarely get over 7.5. My average TPS is difficult to say, as I've only being doing it for 48h so it's always improving. I think it's 6.5ish, possibly closer to 7.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Average of 5: 7.79
1. (6.41) L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' L D' R' B2 R F' D2 U' F' L' 
2. (11.45) B2 F L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' R2 D R D F2 L D' U' R' B' R' 
3. 8.85 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R D B R F2 D' U F2 
4. 7.03 F D2 F' D' B L' F2 U2 L' B' D2 F L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 
5. 7.48 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' F' R U' L2 F R' U' F2 D' R' 

Weilong is not a complete waste then.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> His was with keyboard. The UWR is 1.29 with stackmat by Lee Kyeong-Sub: 1.25 (0.82) (2.40) 1.20 1.41 at least that's what it says here


I don't think so. Here's something from just after his record was posted on speedsolving:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=832273&viewfull=1#post832273


----------



## qaz (Sep 26, 2013)

Megaminx - 
1:47.11 single
2:07.02 avg5
2:09.91 avg12

All PBs. My previous single best was 1:54...



Spoiler



2:10.50 2:10.35 (2:43.84) 2:24.35 2:12.32 1:54.53 2:04.51 2:04.24 2:15.40 2:17.16 2:05.77 (1:47.11)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2013)

9.19 OH single


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2013)

15 puzzle single pb 3.519

1234 skip lol qiqiqiqi 1/43680



Spoiler: reconstructation



1 2 3 4 
11 14 15 6 
0 13 12 5 
8 10 7 9 

LLLURRDLLURRRDLLDRRULULDRDLLURRDLLURULDRURDLLURDLU


----------



## YddEd (Sep 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> Why is everyone more efficient than me  I got my PB today, 10.xyz, 70 moves. I also got a 99 puzzle PB. I get much better times at school than at home.


Why am I so inefficient  I avg 150 moves


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 26, 2013)

PB
Average of 12: 1.75
1. 2.00 F U2 R' F U' F2 R U R2 U2 
2. 1.78 U2 F U' F' U2 R2 F U2 F' 
3. 1.94 R U' F' U F2 R' U F R 
4. (0.78) U R F U2 R2 U' R F' U' 
5. (2.84) U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' 
6. 2.15 U' R' U' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
7. 1.38 F R' F2 U R U R2 F2 U2 
8. 1.68 R U R U' F2 R2 U F2 R' 
9. 1.43 U' R' F2 R' F2 U2 F' U' R 
10. 1.66 R F R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' 
11. 1.84 U F U' R F' R F R2 U 
12. 1.59 F U R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R' U'


----------



## Julian (Sep 26, 2013)

fullstep 7.05 

L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R2 D F' U' R2 F L B2 R' U2 R U'

z2 D2 R2 F R D2
U' y L' U L R U R'
D y' R U' R' D'
y' R U R' U' R U R'
R' F R U R' U' F' U R
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'

EDIT: fullstep 7.86 11 solves later

F2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 R' F2 D' B R' B2 F2 U2

y2 D R' F' D L' (U D)
R' U' R
U' R U R' U' y' L' U' L
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2013)

lol all nl

(6.96), (12.41), 11.74, 11.84, 6.99

Not quite used to this Weilong.


----------



## kcl (Sep 26, 2013)

Anthony said:


> lol all nl
> 
> (6.96), (12.41), 11.74, 11.84, 6.99
> 
> Not quite used to this Weilong.



Lol what was the standard deviation?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lol what was the standard deviation?



2.77


----------



## Julian (Sep 26, 2013)

YES!

Average of 12: 9.98
1. (11.84) F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L B L2 U F' R B U' R' F 
2. 8.40 L' F2 R B D' L2 U' F U B2 L D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L F2 R B2 
3. 10.56 U' R B2 U' B' R' L' U' B2 D F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F B L2 B U2 F 
4. 10.59 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R D' U B F' D2 U' R' B2 F 
5. (8.00) B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D R B L2 F2 D L' B' U' F2 U 
6. 9.27 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F R B' R2 F2 U R2 F' U 
7. 11.05 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R D2 U2 R' D2 R' D' B' L2 F D2 R' D B R 
8. 10.75 R' F2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' B' F L' R2 F2 D' F' D2 U' L 
9. 8.96 R2 D' R' F U D2 R' D B R D2 B2 U2 B U2 D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 
10. 9.31 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 D L R B' U B' L' D2 F' R F2 
11. 9.03 B' D F' B U R' D' B' U' B D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' 
12. 11.83 F B2 R L' U' L U' L D B' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Yeah, but it's pretty much impossible to sub-1



Yes, that is what i use and i have tried it 250+ times.


----------



## Brest (Sep 26, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> What puzzle Brest, Megaminx? Or 3x3 speed reconstructions





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]maSWOJUFJ2k[/youtubehd]


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ollie said:


> sorry if this has been asked 10273667812873 times before, but what % of your solves are done in 1 look?



like 90%


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 26, 2013)

2:10.50 5x5 single...


----------



## qaz (Sep 26, 2013)

17.04 avg5

16.54 16.87 (15.38) (21.04) 17.72

So close to sub-17... If only that last solve had been .2 quicker.

Also 3 PLL skips in an average of 12 (nonrelated)


Spoiler



1. 16.83 * B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F L' D L2 U L' R' F2 L2 - PLL skip
2. 19.74 * U' B' U L B R' F' R' D' F R2 U F2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 
3. 18.91 * L2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 F R2 D' L' U R B F R' U' B 
4. 17.06 * D L2 U B2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 L' D B' R' D2 B' L' D' U2 - PLL skip
5. (22.45) * D R2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L' D2 B' R' B L2 D F L D' 
6. 17.67 * F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R' F U' L' F' L2 R' U F' U' 
7. 21.38 * F2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 U F' D F' U B F2 L D2 U 
8. 21.12 * R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 U B2 F' R B2 R D' B' D2 L' R2 F2 
9. 17.89 * F D' L2 B D R' F2 R F R U2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
10. 18.95 * L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U B' L' R2 B' D' B' F R' U' R 
11. (15.38) * F2 B R' U2 L2 F U' L F2 D F L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' - PLL skip
12. 19.42 * U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 R2 F R2 F L2 D' B' F' L' F' L R D2 U F


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Spoiler: Chrisistoodamnfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cuboy63 said:


> Spoiler: Billisalsowaytoofast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop making me feel slow guys  My average of 12 PB is still 1.76, I really need to get seriously practising. And I need a sub-2 official average, like everyone else seems to be getting them.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 26, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Stop making me feel slow guys  My average of 12 PB is still 1.76, I really need to get seriously practising. And I need a sub-2 official average, like everyone else seems to be getting them.



lol only 1 person has a sub 2 average in comp.

oh btw cameron......

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.664
worst time: 7.540

current avg5: 2.646 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 1.638 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 2.210 (σ = 0.59)
best avg12: 1.719 (σ = 0.16)

current avg50: 2.152 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 1.866 (σ = 0.24)

current avg100: 2.000 (σ = 0.41)
best avg100: 2.000 (σ = 0.41)

session avg: 2.000 (σ = 0.41)
session mean: 2.074


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 26, 2013)

PB single by more than a second ;;
10.48 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R D' F2 U' L2 U F' D R' D



Spoiler: reconstruction



x2 // inspection
D L D' F D R' D' // cross
U' L U' L' // f2l-1
U R' U R y' R' U' R // f2l-2
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // f2l-3
L' U' L // f2l-4
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL
49 HTM


----------



## ottozing (Sep 26, 2013)

6.568 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D U2 F2 L2 U F U L' B2 R B2 F L B' F2 

x' z2
D U R D2 (Xcross)
U L' U L y' R' U2 R (F2L-1)
R U R' (F2L-2)
U L' U L U' L' U L (F2L-3)
r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' (OLL)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U (PLL)

Easy Xcross, but otherwise NL. 2nd best solve ever.

EDIT: wtf another one

6.877 R2 U2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U R F' R B2 R' U2 L2 U2 

x2 
D' R2' F L2
R U' R' U' R U R' y U R U' R'
L' U' L U y' L U L'
U R U' R' U R U R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 26, 2013)

ottozing said:


> lol only 1 person has a sub 2 average in comp.
> 
> oh btw cameron......
> 
> ...



We'll start worrying about you when you use a stackmat


----------



## ottozing (Sep 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> We'll start worrying about you when you use a stackmat



poo head


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 26, 2013)

So consistent with Zhanchi...

stats: (hide)
number of times: 35/35
best time: 8.10
worst time: 15.73

current avg5: 9.93 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 9.58 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 9.80 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 9.80 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 9.98 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 10.14


----------



## rj (Sep 26, 2013)

25.02 avg12. SO CLOSE!


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Wassili said:


> How did you get it over 20x20?


change the source


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2013)

lol

10.86 (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) /


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2013)

7.41, (9.23), 7.83, 8.17, 8.09, 8.11, (6.98), 7.29, 7.97, 8.21, 7.61, 8.01 = 7.87 PB avg12

sub NR single xD

edit: 7.83, 8.17, 8.09, 8.11, (6.98), 7.29, 7.97, 8.21, 7.61, 8.01, (10.79), 7.21 = 7.85


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 7.41, (9.23), 7.83, 8.17, 8.09, 8.11, (6.98), 7.29, 7.97, 8.21, 7.61, 8.01 = 7.87 PB avg12
> 
> sub NR single xD
> 
> edit: 7.83, 8.17, 8.09, 8.11, (6.98), 7.29, 7.97, 8.21, 7.61, 8.01, (10.79), 7.21 = 7.85 = 7.85



Please tell me that is clock o____O

U R U R2 F2 R' F U R2

1.57
Layer: z y2 R U2 R U' R' 
Finish: U' j perm U

20/1.57 = 12.73 TPS.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Please tell me that is clock o____O
> 
> U R U R2 F2 R' F U R2
> 
> ...



NR 3x3 single is 7.16, so yes, this is Clock.


----------



## qaz (Sep 26, 2013)

14.28 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L D R2 U R' B F L' U' L2 D2

Just got weilong, this was 6th solve. Nonlucky PB. (by .01)

EDIT: 13.97 NL


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, you did have a sub 7.16 single.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 27, 2013)

7x7

3:12.32, 3:18.92, 3:19.35 = 3:16.86 mo3

The last solve could've been way faster, I finished centers at 1:45 (what the hell?), but I somehow managed to pop my cube :'(

Still first good solves I've done in awhile though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 7x7
> 
> 3:12.32, 3:18.92, 3:19.35 = 3:16.86 mo3
> 
> ...



SS mini 7x7?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 27, 2013)

8.36 calm turning Clock avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> SS mini 7x7?



yep


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 27, 2013)

11.92 average of 100.  
PB by 0.4s.

12.74, 11.95, 11.01, 10.43, 10.16, 13.71, 13.51, 10.01, (14.74), 11.62, 12.65, (14.50), 11.49, (16.52), 10.66, 11.50, 10.89, 12.66, 11.67, 12.35, 13.41, 11.68, 13.67, 11.22, (14.60), 10.43, 11.37, 10.12, 12.47, 12.91, 11.46, 11.65, 13.78, (15.42), 11.65, 11.46, 12.32, 11.76, 11.91, 13.26, 11.39, 13.38, 10.82, (9.82), 13.52, 11.04, 11.02, 11.37, 13.70, (8.95), 11.68, 11.27, (9.50), 13.52, 12.77, 11.77, 11.41, 10.04, 12.91, 11.37, 12.57, 11.90, 11.96, 13.15, 10.39, 10.68, 13.23, 12.18, 11.64, 11.94, 12.57, 13.37, 14.24, 12.07, 10.62, 11.48, 11.90, 12.53, 11.90, 12.90, 11.45, 12.00, 11.75, 11.42, 11.33, 12.97, 11.67, 10.99, 11.31, 13.06, 13.40, 12.27, 11.01, 12.10, 10.95, 10.97, 12.10, (8.83), 12.61, (10.01)

SUB-12!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2013)

Average of 12: 3.78
1. 3.02 B L B' L U' L B R r' u' 
2. 5.85 U R' B' R L' U L B' l' r b 
3. (1.46) L U L' B' U B U L l' b 
4. 2.70 U L' B L R' L B L' l' b 
5. 3.31 B' U L' B R' U' R' B l r b u' 
6. 2.18 U' L R L' R' U' R' U' l u' 
7. 4.77 U R' L' B R' B L R r' b u 
8. (6.24) B L B U' R' B U B' l' 
9. 3.46 L' U B' U B' L' B' U' l r' b' 
10. 3.52 U L R' L' U' L U R' r u 
11. 4.54 U' B U L B' R L R l' r 
12. 4.40 U R L' R' B' L' R B' L' r 

Average of 5: 2.73
1. (5.85) U R' B' R L' U L B' l' r b 
2. (1.46) L U L' B' U B U L l' b 
3. 2.70 U L' B L R' L B L' l' b 
4. 3.31 B' U L' B R' U' R' B l r b u' 
5. 2.18 U' L R L' R' U' R' U' l u' 

The 2.70 was 6 moves and I locked up hard, could've been a low 1, so counting 1.46, 2.18, 3.31 = 2.31 average of 5 if I didn't choke.

5.6 average of a hundred with top first. Still so slow compared to what I average with L4E (there were quite a few L4E solves in this average of 12.)

Any fast Pyraminx solvers should try these scrambles, they're absolutely ridiculous lol.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 27, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Any fast Pyraminx solvers should try these scrambles, they're absolutely ridiculous lol.


lol where did you get those scrambles ahaha.

2.77, 3.32, 2.67, 3.63, 4.20, 2.30, 5.32, 3.45, 3.34, 2.46, 3.80, 4.18 = *3.38
*
Oscar or Drew would absolutely destroy those scrambles.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2013)

^
http://i.imgur.com/Y6QovNS.png


----------



## ottozing (Sep 27, 2013)

4.56 avg12 on those scrambles mehhhh


----------



## Julian (Sep 27, 2013)

10.90 ao100, equals official average


----------



## kcl (Sep 27, 2013)

lol sub 1 2x2 on video.. not bothering uploading

U R F U R2 U2 F R2 U2


----------



## Iggy (Sep 27, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Any fast Pyraminx solvers should try these scrambles, they're absolutely ridiculous lol.



I'm not that fast or anything, but lol those scrambles. I got a 4.08 avg12 with them with some fails. 

Edit: 25.92 OH avg12


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 27, 2013)

1:48.31 side event relay - clock cause I am terribad at clock...

Splits were like Pyra - 7~, Sq-1 - 33~ and Mega was 1:07~


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2013)

(1.05), 1.66, 1.71, (3.61+), 1.63, 1.65, 2.02, 3.08, 1.65, 2.16, 2.08, 1.25 = 1.89 2x2 average of 12

Would be 1.74 without +2, and I messed up on a few of the solves. Oh well...



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 1.05 U2 R F' R' F R2 F' R U' R' U'
2. 1.66 F2 U2 F U' R2 F R U2 F2 R' U'
3. 1.71 F R U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R U'
4. 3.61 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 R' U'
5. 1.63 F U' F' R' F' U2 F' R U' R' U'
6. 1.65 U F U' R' U2 R U' R U' R' U'
7. 2.02 F' R2 F2 U R' U2 F' R' U R' U'
8. 3.08 R F' R U R' U' R U F' R2 U'
9. 1.65 R2 F R' F U2 R' F' R U2 F' U'
10. 2.16 R' F U F2 R' F U2 R' U' R U'
11. 2.08 U' F R' U2 F R2 F' R F' R' U'
12. 1.25 U2 F R F2 U' F' U R U2 R' U'



Edit: This was with a Dayan 2x2 btw. Not that I'm used to it, I really love this cube.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 27, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> (1.05), 1.66, 1.71, (3.61+), 1.63, 1.65, 2.02, 3.08, 1.65, 2.16, 2.08, 1.25 = 1.89 2x2 average of 12
> 
> Would be 1.74 without +2, and I messed up on a few of the solves. Oh well...
> 
> ...



Yay, you're actually improving, btw is the comp your organizing still going to be on?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Yay, you're actually improving, btw is the comp your organizing still going to be on?



It probably will be on, with the date being November 2nd. No promises though.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 27, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> It probably will be on, with the date being November 2nd. No promises though.



But but.... Cube Day is on November 16th :c, so I would have to pick one or the other. So... is your comp gonna have mega?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 27, 2013)

16.56 Roux with Japanese Colour Scheme. I just switched to Japanese colour scheme c:


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> But but.... Cube Day is on November 16th :c, so I would have to pick one or the other. So... is your comp gonna have mega?



It definitely could.


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 27, 2013)

I didn't even try to solve very fast and got 12.91 with this scramble:

R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L B' L2 B' D' B L2 U2 L' D U

x2
L F2 R2 D
U R’ U R
L’ U2 L U y’ R’ U R
U2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’
U’ L’ U L U’ L’ U L
U2 R U R’ U R U2 R’ U2

40 moves, 3.1 TPS -_-
Got 9.66 when I tried again.


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 27, 2013)

7.84!!! U' F2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 L' R2 U' B U' B' D2 L' U' F'

Just try the scramble, it's amazing

I saw the first 2 pairs during inspection


----------



## YddEd (Sep 27, 2013)

Megaminx Average of 5
1:41.43, 1:42.24, (1:37.61), (1:55.60), 1:40.29 = 1:41.32
So close to sub 1:40...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Faster than my 399 puzzle solve.  Good job. Had anyone done 399 puzzle before me?



me and qqwref have done 399puzl sub 1hour


8 puzzle 2.19 avg100

Best average of 100: 2.353, 2.496, 1.216, 1.560, 2.656, 1.872, 1.713, 2.073, 1.952, 2.701, 1.176, 1.683, 1.327, 1.816, 1.376, 2.800, 2.648, 2.480, 2.272, 2.016, 1.855, 2.200, 3.984, 1.688, 2.200, 2.704, 3.031, 2.145, 1.920, 3.111, 1.968, 2.552, 1.504, 3.384, 2.232, 1.752, 2.032, 1.768, 2.192, 2.176, 2.089, 1.680, 1.216, 1.799, 1.432, 2.264, 2.768, 3.288, 4.167, 1.752, 2.480, 1.704, 1.751, 2.023, 2.304, 2.920, 2.752, 1.904, 2.007, 2.097, 2.888, 2.602, 3.504, 1.840, 1.944, 2.328, 1.384, 2.343, 2.704, 1.608, 2.168, 2.216, 3.264, 1.680, 3.512, 2.056, 3.207, 4.841, 1.288, 0.816, 1.336, 1.623, 2.896, 1.472, 2.064, 1.632, 2.368, 1.551, 2.584, 3.640, 2.240, 1.496, 2.456, 1.248, 3.936, 2.528, 1.279, 2.448, 1.016, 1.816 = 2.195


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 27, 2013)

2.37 2x2 avg12 on cam with a counting 1.15


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 27, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> (1.05), 1.66, 1.71, (3.61+), 1.63, 1.65, 2.02, 3.08, 1.65, 2.16, 2.08, 1.25 = 1.89 2x2 average of 12
> 
> Would be 1.74 without +2, and I messed up on a few of the solves. Oh well...
> 
> ...



<3 you've come to the good side. 
Now watch as we all switch to the Lingpo haha.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 27, 2013)

OH: 15.55, 16.13, 18.31, 19.55, 16.24, 15.89, (20.02), 15.61, 17.42, 17.21, 18.45, (13.58) = 17.04 avg5
19.28, 14.46, (13.34), (20.67), 14.00 = 15.91 avg5

Apparently practicing 2h made me faster at OH.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 27, 2013)

29.92 OH Ao5...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> It probably will be on, with the date being November 2nd. No promises though.


That's pretty much the only weekend for the next two months I wouldn't go. I have an exam on November 1 and November 4. All of the other dates you picked were far better, earlier OR later :/


----------



## qaz (Sep 27, 2013)

17.99 avg12

(15.26) 18.04 18.00 16.50 19.02 18.59 19.06 15.29 18.43 (21.57) 20.30+ 16.71

Finally got a sub-18. The 20.30+ nearly blew it.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 27, 2013)

pb 2x2 mean of 100. last pb was 4.61.
first sub 3 avg 5 too but not quite sub nr 

2x2x2 cube
28/09/2013 10:04:02 AM - 10:52:49 AM

Mean: 4.13
Average: 4.13
Best time: 1.58
Median: 4.18
Worst time: 6.44
Standard deviation: 0.98

Best average of 5: 2.97
85-89 - 3.40 2.73 (5.33) (2.33) 2.79

Best average of 12: 3.43
26-37 - 2.30 3.90 (5.28) 3.97 (1.58) 4.40 3.46 4.00 4.36 3.78 2.37 1.75


Spoiler



1. 3.16 R2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 R
2. 4.61 U2 R' U' F R U' R F2 U'
3. 3.27 F U R' F' U' F R2
4. 4.93 U R U2 R U F2 R' F R2
5. 4.68 F U R F2 U2 F' U F' U2
6. 4.42 U' R' F R' F U R2 U2
7. 4.95 U' F R' F2 U2 R' F' R F2 U'
8. 4.93 F U F2 U R' U F R' U
9. 3.93 F2 U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 F' U'
10. 5.24 U2 F R' F U R' U' R'
11. 5.43 R' F2 R2 F' R' F R' U2 R' U
12. 3.61 U' R F2 U' R U' F' U
13. 4.19 R' U R U' F R2 F' R U2
14. 4.33 R2 U2 R F R' U F2 R' U2
15. 4.02 F2 R U R' F U' R2 U2
16. 4.15 U F U2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 R2
17. 4.39 U R F' R F' U' R U2 R' U2
18. 3.20 F2 U R U2 R F U R2 F
19. 4.49 R' F2 U' R U' R2 U' F U'
20. 5.51 U R' U2 R U' F R U R'
21. 4.06 U2 F2 U' R F2 U R2 U
22. 2.95 U2 F U2 F R F2 U' F' U'
23. 3.40 R F2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 U' R2
24. 4.16 F R U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U2
25. 4.28 U R' U2 F2 R U2 R U'
26. 2.30 U F' R2 U2 F U R' F R2
27. 3.90 F2 U' F2 U F' U2 F'
28. 5.28 R2 F2 R U' F U' F R U
29. 3.97 U R' F U F' R2 U F' R
30. 1.58 U R2 U R2 U F U2
31. 4.40 R F2 U R' F' U R' F'
32. 3.46 U2 R' F U F' U R' U' F U'
33. 4.00 U2 R F R F' U2 R F U'
34. 4.36 F' U' F2 R F R2 U' R F2
35. 3.78 U' R U' R2 U' F' U R U'
36. 2.37 U R2 F2 U2 R' U F U
37. 1.75 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F2
38. 3.15 F' U F2 R2 F' U' R F2 R U'
39. 3.94 F R F2 U' F U2 F' R F'
40. 4.84 R2 F2 R U R' F R2 F R'
41. 4.15 R U2 R U' F2 R U2 F' R U'
42. 4.37 R F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F
43. 3.31 U2 F R F' U R F2 U2
44. 5.75 U2 R' U' R2 F R U F2 R
45. 2.71 U2 R' U' F2 R' U R2 U
46. 5.22 R F2 R F' U2 F R U2 R2
47. 3.59 U' F' U2 R F' U R' F R2 U'
48. 5.67 F2 U R2 F' R2 F2 U' F' R U
49. 5.61 R' U F' U2 F' R2 U F2 R' U2
50. 4.00 U R F' R2 F U2 F R2 U
51. 3.83 F' R F' R F' U F U'
52. 4.68 F2 U F2 R' U' R' F2 U
53. 3.73 R' U R F' R2 F R2 F U'
54. 5.67 U' F' U2 F R2 F U R2
55. 4.36 F2 R' U2 R' F U' F2 R2 U'
56. 4.46 F' U R U' F U' R'
57. 4.59 R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F U2 F2
58. 3.16 F' U2 R F U' F U' F2 R
59. 4.67 F' R U' F U' F U2 F' R
60. 4.13 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U'
61. 5.06 U2 R' F' U2 R F' R2 F U2
62. 3.45 U2 F U F' U2 F R' U2 R2
63. 5.84 R' F R2 F2 U2 F' U' R'
64. 4.87 U F2 R U' R2 F2 U' F' R'
65. 2.63 R2 F' U' R F2 U F' U2 R
66. 5.36 U F' U2 R' U F U2 F R2 U2
67. 4.34 U' R U2 R U' R2 F R' F' U'
68. 5.69 R U R F' U F' R U2
69. 4.54 F2 U' R F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U2
70. 4.70 U' F2 R2 U R' F2 U R' F
71. 4.33 R2 F R2 F U F U R U'
72. 3.51 F2 U' F' U F' R F2 U' F
73. 4.79 R' U2 F' R' U R2 F U' F2 U'
74. 5.34 R' U' F2 R U' R2 U R2 F'
75. 5.33 U R F' R2 F' U F2 U'
76. 3.21 U2 R' F R U' R' U' F U'
77. 3.35 R2 U' F' U F' R' F2 R U2
78. 3.52 R U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U'
79. 3.80 F' U R2 U F U' F2 R F2 U'
80. 3.73 R2 F2 U' R U' F U R' U2
81. 3.29 U F' R' U F2 R' F R2 F2
82. 4.32 R' F2 U F2 U F R2 U2 F'
83. 3.01 U F U2 R' U R F2 R2
84. 5.91 U' R2 F U2 F' U F R2
85. 3.40 F2 R U' F2 R U2 R F
86. 2.73 R' F' R U' F2 U2 R F' R' U'
87. 5.33 F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U' R'
88. 2.33 R F2 U2 R' F' U R' F2 R U'
89. 2.79 U' F U2 F' R U' F R U'
90. 4.47 U F2 U' F U2 R U2 R'
91. 3.98 U2 R F' U' R F' U F R'
92. 5.09 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2
93. 6.44 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' F2 R'
94. 2.95 U' R2 F U R' U F2 U' F2 U'
95. 3.63 U' R F2 U' F' U' R2 F U'
96. 4.13 U F' U F U' F2 U2 R2 F'
97. 4.23 U2 F2 U' R' F R' U R F2
98. 4.31 R F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U F' U'
99. 4.34 F2 R' F' R' U2 F R U2
100. 1.90 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## YddEd (Sep 28, 2013)

3x3 Roux with Japanese Colour Scheme 


Spoiler: Stats



best time: 16.24
worst time: 24.40

current avg5: 20.39 (σ = 1.79)
best avg5: 18.37 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 19.81 (σ = 1.99)
best avg12: 19.81 (σ = 1.99)

session avg: 19.81 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 19.90


Ao5: 19.03, 16.24, 24.40, 17.54, 18.54 = 18.37 (First 5 solves)
Ao12:19.03, 16.24, 24.40, 17.54, 18.54, 20.15, 19.27, 19.90, 18.90, 22.38, 24.08, 18.33 = 19.81
Sub 20


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 28, 2013)

3x3
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.84
worst time: 15.85

current avg5: 13.13 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 11.63 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 12.74 (σ = 0.45)
best avg12: 12.04 (σ = 0.77)

current avg100: 12.85 (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: 12.85 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 12.85 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 12.85


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow! 4x4 sim

42.79, 42.68, (47.59), (41.97), 43.67= 43.05 avg5


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> <3 you've come to the good side.
> Now watch as we all switch to the Lingpo haha.



I still use a Wittwo V1 that is about 2.5 years old.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 28, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wow! 4x4 sim
> 
> 42.79, 42.68, (47.59), (41.97), 43.67= 43.05 avg5



Wat.

42.79, 42.68, 47.59, 41.97, 43.67, (49.31), 42.80, (41.82), 46.20, 48.32, 45.21, 45.72= *44.70 avg12*
In green is a *42.81 avg5*

Still don't have a sub-40 single...


----------



## ottozing (Sep 28, 2013)

6.313 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L F' R' F2 R2 F D F2 

x z'
F2 R' D (Cross)
R U' R2' U R (F2L-1)
y U L U' L' (F2L-2)
y U2 R U R' y' U' R' U R (F2L-3)
y' R U R' (F2L-4)
y' Y perm

PB

EDIT: -_-

6.883 L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R' B' U R2 B' R2 F R' U R' 

x
F' U2 L' U' L2 U' R' U' R2 U R2' (XXcross)
y U' R U R2' F R F' R U' R' (F2L-1)
U' R' U' R (F2L-2)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 (LL)

These aren't bad times or anything, but seriously I need a sub 6 already.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> <3 you've come to the good side.
> Now watch as we all switch to the Lingpo haha.



I'm probably going to resist switching, then realise it's better than Dayan and switch way after everyone else has. That's what I did with switching LanLan to WitTwo and WitTwo to Dayan. 



cuboy63 said:


> I still use a Wittwo V1 that is about 2.5 years old.



My main was a fairly old WitTwo until a few hours after my last competition.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2013)

44.32 4x4 single. 3rd sub 45.

Edit: 57.53 avg100


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wat.
> 
> 42.79, 42.68, 47.59, 41.97, 43.67, (49.31), 42.80, (41.82), 46.20, 48.32, 45.21, 45.72= *44.70 avg12*
> In green is a *42.81 avg5*
> ...



i thought you got a 39 once


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

35puzl 29.847, 342 moves = 11.458tps



Spoiler: reconstructation



1 27 10 35 11 19 
3 34 6 17 23 0 
4 14 7 18 21 33 
2 20 22 15 24 13 
30 29 5 28 25 26 
31 9 32 16 12 8 

DRRRUUUULDDRULDDRULDDRURRDLULDRRULDLURURULDDRLURDLUULDLDLDRRRUULDRUDLRDLULLLDRRRRULLLURRDLURDRRULLDRRULLLLURUDLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRLURRRDLLDRUURDDLUUULDDRULDDRULDDRLUDRULDLULUULURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURDDLURURDLURRDLURRDLDRUUULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULLURDDLUURDDDLUULDRDLULDRRULLUURDLDRURDLDRURDLLULURRRDLLLURRRDLLURDRULURDDLULURDLDLURDRULULDRURDLLURDLU


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Does that mean you don't usually use arrow keys?


yeb i normally use ijkf


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 28, 2013)

Lolwut. 16.105 square-1 single. Cubeshape skip (lol) 2 / CO. 1-1 EO. J-J. Z perm. Scrambled wrong ofc but still. 
Sadly, way too lucky for me to call PB.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 28, 2013)

Got 2 sub-20 OH avg5s today ...


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 28, 2013)

*Using a 7x7 as a 3x3.* Idk if this good or not but whatevs 


Spoiler



number of times: 50/50
best time: 20.67
worst time: 44.28

current avg5: 31.59 (σ = 2.59)
best avg5: 26.40 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 33.34 (σ = 3.11)
best avg12: 28.75 (σ = 2.14)

session avg: 30.50 (σ = 4.16)
session mean: 30.58

34.96, 34.17, 25.14, 30.00, 29.99, 31.88, 27.05, 44.28, 22.36, 35.98, 34.36, 21.74, 34.47, 27.72, 30.93, 25.20, 32.31, 20.67, 31.91, 27.23, 28.30, 34.13, 29.33, 27.31, 32.69, 31.60, 32.06, 27.78, 31.05, 25.77, 29.14, 21.99, 27.31, 26.12, 32.50, 30.63, 32.46, 28.68, 36.04, 35.43, 35.81, 34.43, 40.33, 30.16, 24.17, 29.02, 35.26, 29.77, 29.74, 37.76


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> i thought you got a 39 once



I mean during that session. I did about 50 solves without a single sub-40. How?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 28, 2013)

So happy, never thought this day would come. 58.16 Ao5 on 4x4.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 28, 2013)

*2x2 PB Ao5 - 2.47* 
_1.10, (1.03), 3.82, (5.26), 2.50_

Counting 1.10 = Awesome ao5

1.10:
U F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2
y2 z’
R’ U R’ U R U’ R’ U

1.03:
U2 F' U R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
x y
F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’

2.50:
R' F' R2 F' R F' R2 U' R2 U2
x'
R U2 R’ y’ R U R’ U’ R U R’
L’ U R U’ L U R’


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 28, 2013)

Forced cross skip on 5x5 using alternate inserts. Unfortunately I was thinking about how badass I am for the entirety of F2L, so the solve itself was only ok.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2013)

2.15 2x2 ao100. 2.06 ao50.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.15
1. (1.36) R U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 
2. 1.93 U2 F U2 R2 U' R' F R2 U' 
3. 2.36 U R2 U' R U R' F' R2 U' 
4. 1.68 U R' F' R U' R U F2 U2 
5. 1.96 F' R' U2 R F' R U' R2 U' 
6. 2.28 F' U' R F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 
7. 2.44 F2 U2 F U' F U2 F R2 U2 
8. 2.16 F R2 F R' U R2 F2 R2 U' 
9. 1.77 R2 U2 R' U R2 U F2 R' U 
10. 2.47 U' F U' R U' F U R' U' 
11. 2.52 R2 F' R2 F U F' U R' U' 
12. 1.63 U2 F U' R' U' R2 U R U' 
13. 1.91 F R' F' R F U F' U' F 
14. 1.78 F R' U' R' F2 R' U2 F U2 
15. (3.68) U' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' F' R 
16. 1.84 F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R' F2 U' 
17. 2.97 U2 F' R U2 F' U F2 R' U' 
18. 1.63 R F' U2 F R' F' U F R' 
19. 2.53 U2 R U F' U2 R U2 F2 U' 
20. 2.06 R2 F R F' U F' U2 F2 R 
21. 1.69 U F2 R U2 F2 R' U R U' 
22. 1.96 F' R U2 R' F U2 R F2 U' 
23. 1.83 F2 R U F' R F R2 F' U' 
24. (1.38) U2 F U' R' U R2 F U R' 
25. 2.03 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U R2 F' 
26. 1.78 U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R' U' 
27. 3.15 F U F2 U R' F2 U R F 
28. 2.02 R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
29. 2.61 U F' R2 F U' F R' U F' U 
30. 2.00 F' U R2 F' R U' R U2 F 
31. 2.55 F' U R2 F' R F R' F' U2 
32. 1.80 R' U F' R2 F' U R2 F U 
33. 1.75 U' F2 R F U F' R F' U' 
34. 2.15 F R F' U' F2 R F U2 F' 
35. 1.80 R U' R' U2 F2 U' R' U R 
36. 1.96 R2 U' R F U' F U R2 U2 
37. 1.69 R U' R F R2 U F2 U2 R' 
38. 3.55+ F U R F' U2 F' U F R2 U' 
39. 1.47 F U' R' F' R U' F2 R2 U' 
40. 2.00 U2 F' U R U' F U2 R2 F' U' 
41. 2.40 F2 R' U2 F R' F' U2 R U 
42. 2.36 F' U2 F' R U' R2 F' R F' 
43. 2.02 F' R U F U2 R2 F' U' F 
44. (1.43) U' R' U R F' R2 U R' U' 
45. 2.09 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F' U F U2 
46. 1.90 R F R2 F2 R' U F2 R U' 
47. 2.05 U' F2 R U R F2 U2 R F' 
48. 2.08 F R' U F' U2 R2 U' F U' 
49. 3.18 U R' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U2 
50. 2.44 U' R' U2 R2 F R2 F R' U' 
51. 1.68 U2 R2 F2 R F' R' F U' R' U' 
52. 2.11 R U2 R' F R2 F U2 F2 U' 
53. 2.00 F' R U F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' 
54. 2.47 R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 
55. (5.93) F' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' 
56. 2.38 R F' U' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
57. 2.13 R2 U2 R U2 R U' F U' R2 U 
58. (1.44) U2 R' F2 U2 R' F U2 F2 U' 
59. 3.53 R2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 U' R 
60. 1.94 U F2 U' F' U2 R2 F R U 
61. 1.50 U' F' U2 F R2 U' F2 U2 R' 
62. 1.84 R F2 R U2 R2 F U' R' U 
63. 1.90 R U F R2 U' R U2 F' R2 
64. 2.00 R' U' R' F R2 U2 F U' R 
65. 1.88 U F' R2 F2 R2 U' R' F R 
66. 2.15 F2 R F' R' U F' U2 F' R U2 
67. 1.88 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' F R2 
68. 1.94 R' U' R' F R' F U F' R' 
69. 2.19 R2 F U' R F2 R F' U2 F2 
70. 2.21 F' U2 F U R U' R2 F R' 
71. 2.15 R2 U F' R' U2 R' U R' U 
72. 2.06 F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U2 
73. 3.27 U' F R' U F U' R' F' U' 
74. 2.34 F R2 U2 R U' F R U' F 
75. 2.15 U' R2 U' F' R U F2 R' U2 
76. 2.21 F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R U' F U' 
77. 2.41 R' F U' R' U R U' F' U2 
78. 2.13 F R' U R F' R U2 F2 R' U2 
79. 2.41 U F U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
80. (4.11+) R U2 F' R' F2 U R F2 U' 
81. 1.77 F' U' R' F U' R F' U' R' U' 
82. 2.52 U F2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 F 
83. 1.75 F U R' U2 F2 R' U' F U2 R' 
84. 2.52  R U2 R F2 R F U' F U 
85. (4.58) R' F R' F2 U2 R' U' F R' 
86. 1.53 U2 R2 U R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
87. 2.30 R' F' U F U F2 R2 F' U' 
88. 2.47 R' F2 U2 F R' F R F2 U' 
89. 1.75 R F U' F' U R2 U F2 R2 
90. 2.28 U' F' R' U2 F U F U' R' 
91. (4.77) R2 U' R' F2 U R F U' F 
92. 1.80 R' U F2 R' U' R2 F2 R' U2 
93. 2.52 U' F R2 U2 F R' U R2 F' 
94. 3.34 U2 F' R F2 R' U R U R' 
95. 2.03 U2 R U2 R2 F' U' R' U2 R' 
96. 2.25 F U F2 U' F2 R2 F' R' U' 
97. 2.22 R2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
98. (1.47) F2 R2 F' R F2 R F2 U2 R' 
99. 1.90 R' U F U' R F U2 F' U' 
100. 1.83 R F2 R2 U' F' R' U' F2 R'


----------



## A Leman (Sep 28, 2013)

first sub2 5x5 solve, 1:58.46, but it was an LL skip


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 28, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.15 2x2 ao100. 2.06 ao50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NR tomorrow?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> NR tomorrow?




hopefully


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 28, 2013)

Got my first LL skip on 3x3 after cubing for over 3.5 years (I got one on 5x5 before about a year ago). F2L was terrible, got a 16.05, an average solve time.


----------



## Sajwo (Sep 28, 2013)

7.92 3x3 OFFICIAL single


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2013)

holy poop first sub7 7x7 solve is 6:23.62. Second solve ever on SS Mini. 3:20 centers which is insane for me, and the inner last 3 edges were just M' U2 M, which definitely helped.  So pumped right now - also got a 1:59.04 mega solve earlier today, which means I now have at-home solves under all the soft cutoffs at Starlight. Now to average sub7 and sub2...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Best average of 12: 0.151, 0.016, 0.337, 0.472, 0.976, 0.655, 2.304, 0.360, 0.448, 0.032, 0.000, 0.672 = 0.412

5puzl


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 29, 2013)

1:27.88 
5x5 pb single


----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2013)

6.694 F' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R F U2 L' F' U2 R2 U B L2 

x
D' R' D2 y' R' (Cross)
L' U L (F2L-1)
U R' U R2 U R' (F2L-2)
y U R U R' (F2L-3)
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L-4)
l' U2 L U L' U l (OLL)
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U' (PLL)

NL sub 7s feel so boss  I think this is NL PB


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 6.694 F' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R F U2 L' F' U2 R2 U B L2
> 
> x
> D' R' D2 y' R' (Cross)
> ...



That's like your 5th sub 7 in 3 days. gj


----------



## rj (Sep 29, 2013)

23.75 ao12 21.83 ao5 17.34 single. Wat. Both averages are PB's.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 29, 2013)

Average of 5: 30.76
1. 30.79 Uw' L2 B F Fw2 L' U' L D Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' D2 U R2 L' F' L2 Rw' U Rw L D' Uw R2 U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 D2 Rw2 Uw' F L Fw2 L2 F D 
2. 30.62 Rw2 Uw2 B D' L2 R2 Fw Uw U R U D2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Fw2 U' L' F2 B D' F' U2 F' Uw D' U B2 F Rw' Fw' L' B2 U' B L2 Fw F2 D2 
3. (29.36) Fw U' F Uw2 B L' D2 Fw' Uw2 B F2 R' D' B2 Fw' U2 R2 L D2 U L' U' Rw2 Fw U' L2 Uw2 L2 D' Fw R2 Fw2 Rw R2 Uw' B L R' U Fw2 
4. (38.21) Fw' Uw U R Uw D' F2 L2 Rw2 F U' Rw2 F2 Uw F B2 L F' B U2 B2 R' Rw F2 U' D2 Rw D2 Rw2 D2 Uw' R' U R2 Fw' Uw B2 F D B2 
5. 30.87 L' Uw2 D' U' L B R F' Uw B' Uw U R2 Rw D' R Uw2 D' F2 Rw2 B Fw' Rw F' B2 Fw L Fw2 Rw Uw Rw2 B' U' Uw2 Fw2 D2 F' B2 D2 L' 

lolololol
First solve probably can be sub 30 if I don't messed in oll (lol R U4 R' U2) and lock up in pll
3rd solve had shaky hands, but then I don't think it affects the time a lot
Last solve had a timer stopping fail, lost .3 or .4 I think.

The good parts:
2nd solve had a pll skip with fsexyf'
And all sub 31s are without parities XD

EDIT: somehow I managed to roll this, lol
Average of 5: 30.40
30.62, (29.36), (38.21), 30.87, 29.71
5. 29.71 D B2 Uw2 U' R2 Rw2 L' F Uw D2 U' R' F B2 U' Rw Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B D R2 F R' B2 R U D' Fw Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw' F' L R2 B' F'

I wonder what's the fastest average of 5 ever achieved with redux XD (I heard feliks ever did sub 30 :/)

Average of 12: 33.58
30.79, 30.62, (29.36), 38.21, 30.87, 29.71, 35.09, 33.41, 38.06, 35.05, 34.00, (40.38)
only a slight pb compared to the ao5 :/


----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2013)

6.865 F2 L D' B U2 D' F' L U2 L U2 R U' R' D' R2 D2 F2 U R U2 L2 B2 R2 B'

x' y2
R2 D2 R' U' r U' r' (Cross)
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' (F2L-1)
U' L' U' L (F2L-2)
R U2 R' U R U R' (F2L-3)
y U' R U' R' U R' F R F' (F2L-4)
U F R' F' r U R U' r' (LL)

I need a sub 6 already. I've had 20 sub 7s now.


----------



## Username (Sep 29, 2013)

8.01 R' U2 B R L D2 L2 F' L B L' B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' B F' L' D L2 F' U'
8.71 L' B R' U' F L2 U' B' R D' F B' L2 R' B2 R' U F B U B F U D B'
10.26 B' U2 B' F2 L U' R B2 D' B' R2 D2 F' U2 F B' R D' F2 R2 F B' L U2 D
12.92 U B' D2 U2 R' F U' L' U' B2 D' F2 B D' U L' F' D' F' R B D B2 D' L2
10.88 B U2 B2 R' U' L' B2 L B' F2 D' B F' L2 F' L R B2 D' B2 L2 B U' B U

9.95 ao5 on TTW. Lol @ first 2 scrambles. (First solve had a V-perm though :/ )

4th sub 10 ao5 I think (not counting the ones that were sub 10 and were rolled to become better sub 10 (not sure if you get what I mean))

E: 8.01 R' U2 B R L D2 L2 F' L B L' B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' B F' L' D L2 F' U'

x2 //Inspection
U R' D2 U R //Xcross (5)
y' R U' R' //2nd Pair (9)
U L' U L R' U R //3rd Pair (16)
y' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R //4th Pair (26)
U'' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r //OLL (38)
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' //V-perm (55)

55 Moves / 8.01 = 6.86641697878 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Sep 29, 2013)

3.31, (4.80), 3.19, 2.77, (2.75) = 3.09 Pyra PB avg5

Finally broke my 3.24 PB from ages ago.  Sub AsR too.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 29, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 3.31, (4.80), 3.19, 2.77, (2.75) = 3.09 Pyra PB avg5
> 
> Finally broke my 3.24 PB from ages ago.  Sub AsR too.



Pro, when is your next competition?


----------



## Iggy (Sep 29, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Pro, when is your next competition?



Thanks. I really don't know when my next comp is, Malaysia hasn't had a comp since January.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Just got a 0.020 avg12 :OOoOo



okso if your using my sim then it dosent count because i forgot to removed solved as a scramble so redownload eet


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 29, 2013)

Username said:


> 8.01 R' U2 B R L D2 L2 F' L B L' B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' B F' L' D L2 F' U'
> 8.71 L' B R' U' F L2 U' B' R D' F B' L2 R' B2 R' U F B U B F U D B'
> 10.26 B' U2 B' F2 L U' R B2 D' B' R2 D2 F' U2 F B' R D' F2 R2 F B' L U2 D
> 12.92 U B' D2 U2 R' F U' L' U' B2 D' F2 B D' U L' F' D' F' R B D B2 D' L2
> ...


Lol I got PLL skip


----------



## Username (Sep 29, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Lol I got PLL skip



Yeah, Cool. Thanks.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 29, 2013)

Average of 5: 16.15
1. 15.87 U2 F B' D L2 U B L U' L F' R' U' L2 F' U' D F' B' U' L2 U2 B R D' 
2. 16.12 U' R L F' D U' L U2 D' B' L' U2 R2 F R D2 F R2 F L D F2 L2 D L 
3. (21.98) L' U F2 R2 L' D2 U' F2 R L2 F B U B' F' U2 R U' F R' L2 B L' D2 F' 
4. 16.47 B' F R' F B' U2 R' F' D2 B' F D2 U2 B F' R2 B D' B' D R' U D R U 
5. (15.00) U2 L D L U D2 L' R' U L U' R' F2 L' B R F2 L U R2 U2 B' R L U' 

PB! (by 0.04)



Spoiler: Complete Ao100



number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.01
worst time: 31.15

current avg5: 18.18 (σ = 1.79)
best avg5: 16.15 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 19.00 (σ = 3.43)
best avg12: 18.01 (σ = 2.30)

current avg100: 19.78 (σ = 2.86)
best avg100: 19.78 (σ = 2.86)

session avg: 19.78 (σ = 2.86)
session mean: 19.84

16.61, 20.33, 20.87, 18.99, 18.57, 17.62, 20.38, 14.01, 17.70, 18.22, 17.82, 22.78, 25.04, 19.14+, 16.67, 16.64, 22.86, 19.77, 26.56, 31.15+, 22.94+, 17.34, 21.11, 20.83, 21.42, 19.72, 18.70, 22.50, 16.94, 21.95, 20.93, 19.05, 18.37, 20.56, 17.79, 25.27, 19.47, 16.67, 20.46, 17.70, 15.73, 21.16, 21.01, 21.25, 19.26, 21.94, 19.35, 22.04, 23.29, 17.26, 19.43, 17.53, 18.03, 19.37, 22.60, 20.14, 15.65, 18.59, 23.50, 22.00, 19.86, 21.08, 15.84, 18.15+, 18.18, 19.10, 18.26, 18.15, 19.48, 24.80, 17.62, 21.58, 18.63, 21.54, 17.41, 22.48, 19.88, 26.60, 20.56, 22.98, 22.66, 15.87, 16.12, 21.98, 16.47, 15.00, 18.37, 20.60, 20.78, 25.99, 18.54, 14.22, 16.35, 29.44, 16.40, 20.06, 14.27, 18.70, 15.77, 23.17
(Last 12 is Sub-20 Race - Round 337)

The Weilong is awesome!


----------



## Username (Sep 29, 2013)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.24
worst: 15.29

avg of 5
current: 11.99 (σ = 0.36)
best: 10.22 (σ = 0.54) 

avg of 12
current: 11.71 (σ = 0.86)
best: 10.85 (σ = 0.86) 

avg of 100
current: 11.46 (σ = 1.03)
* best: 11.46 (σ = 1.03) (PB)*

Average: 11.46 (σ = 1.03)
Mean: 11.48


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 29, 2013)

4x4 Ao5 42.20: 41.48, 39.87, 44.87, 42.78, 42.33. Pretty sure that is a PB. All the solves were really lucky though.


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2013)

3. 9.53 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 D R' U F' R F L R' F' U2 
4. 9.53 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' B2 F L2 R' B2 D B2 U' F' U2 L 
5. 9.01 F2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 B F L2 R' F D F L' D' F2 
6. 9.53 D2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' L' U' B R2 D F R' F2 R2 
7. 10.50 U R D L' U' B' R D2 L' U' R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F L2 F

= 9.53


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 29, 2013)

Riley said:


> 3. 9.53 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 D R' U F' R F L R' F' U2
> 4. 9.53 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' B2 F L2 R' B2 D B2 U' F' U2 L
> 5. 9.01 F2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 B F L2 R' F D F L' D' F2
> 6. 9.53 D2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' L' U' B R2 D F R' F2 R2
> ...


gj


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 29, 2013)

I tried 2H after a long time away from it. Blew away all my old records. Yay?



Spoiler: mean100: 13.17 (PB)



Standard Deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 10.59
Worst Time: 15.20





Spoiler: avg12: 12.67 (PB)



1.	(15.00)	F D2 U' B F2 L' R2 D' U2 F R2 D U2 L' D' L2 D F'
2.	11.88	B D' U' B' U' L R' F L' D2 U2 F' U B F' R2 D' R2
3.	12.07	F R2 B' D' U2 B L' R B F U2 B2 F L2 R F' D' R2
4.	11.84	D2 L2 D U F' R' B' F' D R2 F D F' U' L2 D F2 U
5.	14.37	U' L' B2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 B' F L R D' U2 B' F2 U R2
6.	12.45	D L' B2 L R D' L2 R D2 U R2 D2 U2 L B F R2 F2
7.	12.67	U' R2 B D U2 L B L' D' B' R2 F D L B2 L' B' F'
8.	10.68	B L2 R2 D2 U2 L' R D' U2 B D2 R2 U' R B F2 L D
9.	13.55	B U' L2 R2 D' U R' B' L R' U2 F' R F D2 U' L' F2
10.	12.84	L D2 U B L2 F' R D U2 B2 D' U B2 F R' U2 B R2
11.	14.32	U' F2 R' D2 U B F D L2 U2 F' R B F' L B D2 R2
12.	(10.59)	L2 B' F2 L' D2 R B2 R' U2 L R2 F2 L2 R' F U' R' F'





Spoiler: avg5: 12.04 (PB)



1.	11.55	D' B F L' B F2 L R' U2 B D U B2 R B D U' F2
2.	(11.14)	R' D U' L2 D2 R F2 L2 R' F' D2 R' B F U' L R' F'
3.	12.85	B F' L2 R2 D' U F' R2 B' L' D L2 R' F L R' D2 B2
4.	11.72	B F U' R2 B' L' R B2 D L2 D2 R F R' F U2 R' F2
5.	(12.96)	L R' F' L B' F' L' R U' L2 D R2 B2 F L U' R U


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 29, 2013)

33.669 ao12
30.622 ao5
OH


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2013)

9.44, 9.57, 9.87, 9.88, 10.30, 9.41, 9.94, 9.84, (11.97), (8.81), 9.54, 9.84 = 9.76

weilong is gud


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 29, 2013)

7.05 R' L U R2 B2 R D2 R2 L B D R2 D L2 F' R2 L F2 R' F U2 R' L' D2 B2

y x U D' l L' D2
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' L' U' L U' y R' U' R
U L' U L2 U' L
y' R U R' U2 R U' R'
l' U2 L U L' U l
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2

nl pb I think 

Also:

9.63 avg of 100 (unfortunately, average is calculated the old way)
10.02, 8.80, 10.48, 9.41, 9.88, 8.83, 10.68, 9.81, 9.61, 8.82, 8.36, 8.63, 9.01, 9.07, 10.51, 9.99, 8.51, 8.83, 9.47, 9.82, 9.53, 8.18, 9.22, 9.83, 9.60, 10.73, 9.89, 10.46, 9.49, 12.55, 8.48, 9.80, 9.16, 12.03, 10.12, 8.30, 10.20, 10.43, 10.51, 9.96, 9.75, 8.11, 8.78, 9.62, 10.23, 8.89, 9.73, 9.75, 10.99, 10.85, 10.77, 7.88, 11.20, 9.31, 10.10, 9.29, 11.54, 8.50, 10.00, 8.23, 11.51, 8.79, 8.89, 9.16, 10.27, 9.82, 9.61, 10.16, 9.40, 9.12, 10.06, 10.86, 10.13, 9.55, 11.53, 9.94, 9.18, 8.62, 9.91, 9.20, 8.90, 9.29, 9.46, 9.92, 9.33, 10.05, 8.79, 10.06, 9.58, 9.47, 9.63, 8.76, 10.27, 10.38, 10.00, 10.67, 8.26, 8.95, 10.11, 9.21

9.12 avg of 12
8.36, 8.63, 9.01, 9.07, (10.51), 9.99, 8.51, 8.83, 9.47, 9.82, 9.53, (8.18)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 30, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.94
worst time: 6.35

current avg5: 4.37 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 3.72 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 4.34 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 3.99 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 4.45 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 4.27 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 4.40 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 4.40 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 4.40 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 4.38

2x2 :3


----------



## rj (Sep 30, 2013)

43.36 OH single. 51.29 ao5. Both PB. I can't believe that this was my 3x3 average in March.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

18.88 square-1 avg100


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 30, 2013)

2:13.711! Megaminx single. LL was (lol) a Y-perm. Predicted oll skip and recognized the case. Yay!


----------



## uvafan (Sep 30, 2013)

5.77 pyra avg12 6.79 avg100.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 30, 2013)

15.26 single. Roux with Japanese Colour Scheme.


----------



## SnipeCube (Sep 30, 2013)

YddEd said:


> 15.26 single. Roux with Japanese Colour Scheme.


Awesome! You should update your PB's... Just once


----------



## qaz (Sep 30, 2013)

16.14 average of 5:

21.85 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D R' U2 F' U B D L' B' D2 R' D2
16.92 B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B2 D B L D2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 B' R' D'
15.51 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D B D U' B' L U' L' F R
15.70 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R' D' U2 B R L' U2 F U2 B U'
15.81 L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 B' D L' B' D' R' U R' D' F

Last three solves were very fast for me. Average was PB by 0.9 seconds...


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 30, 2013)

Average of 12: 12.30
1. 12.67 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D R' U' B R2 D' L' F R' B' U' 
2. 14.07 L D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 F U F' D' L2 D2 F' D' R' 
3. 10.82 R2 U2 B U2 F' R2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 R' B' R B2 L' F' R' B L' 
4. 12.38 U2 L2 B' F2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' U' B' D L' U B2 D F L 
5. 12.84 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 D' L D' R B U' R2 U' F' U2 L' 
6. 11.97 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F' R D2 R' D' U L F2 R F' 
7. (15.62) B R2 U B' D' B2 R' L' F' R F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R2 F2 R F2 
8. 11.69 R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B L2 U F L2 R B F R' B2 
9. 10.93 U2 D B L B2 R U' F2 U' D F R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 
10. 14.00 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' D U B F U' L D2 R B' 
11. (10.59) F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' B' D R' F R B' F U' R2 
12. 11.65 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L B2 F D2 B2 R U L2 D' 

The last 5 is a also a PB. Ao5 - 11.42


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2013)

Richie how are you improving so fast? Both 3x3 and Megaminx? You've gotten so much faster in just a couple of weeks, are you doing 100 solves a day or something? O_O


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 30, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Richie how are you improving so fast? Both 3x3 and Megaminx? You've gotten so much faster in just a couple of weeks, are you doing 100 solves a day or something? O_O



3x3 improves my megaminx and my megaminx improves my 3x3... It's a very weird cycle...


----------



## YddEd (Sep 30, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> Awesome! You should update your PB's... Just once


Done.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Best average of 5: 15.081, 12.711, 15.599, 18.760, 14.383 = 15.021
Best average of 12: 16.816, 16.111, 17.655, 15.430, 17.800, 21.424, 19.535, 15.081, 12.711, 15.599, 18.760, 14.383 = 16.717

24 puzzle


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 30, 2013)

First 16 
Avg of 12: 16.87



Spoiler: times, scrambles



Time List:
1. (12.37) R D B' F2 R2 B2 D2 U B' F2 U2 L2 F' D B L2 U' L U L' B2 D U' F D2 
2. 16.33 B' L2 F L2 D2 F R L B R F R' D B' L2 F' R2 U2 F R' L2 B L2 R' U 
3. (21.76) R L F U2 D2 R' L2 U' B' L R' D' B' R' L2 D2 R' L U L2 B2 U2 B2 L R2 
4. 17.08 L' D2 B U' F D2 B U2 F2 B2 R2 B' F2 U2 D B2 F D' B' D R U2 F U2 D2 
5. 16.18 U D' F' R' L U2 F' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D' F2 D U' L' B' D B R F U2 R 
6. 16.33 U' L F' U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 R' D2 B F' L2 R' F D L2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 
7. 18.28 B L' F' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 U B2 L R2 F D' B2 F U D2 F B L2 R' U' R' B' 
8. 17.57 U R U L' F' D' F L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' F' R' U L D 
9. 15.29 U B2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R B2 L2 F' B2 D B' U L B F' R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 
10. 18.46 F2 L2 F' R2 F L F' R' F U' L2 F D' U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 F' D2 L D' B 
11. 16.35 F2 L D F2 B U2 R U B' L U' B' L2 U' L' U2 R U' F D' L R U R L' 
12. 16.88 L B2 U2 R' L D F D' R B' U L B2 L' B F2 R2 L' D L' F' B R' D2 F


----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2013)

3.98 mean of 100 is in there that's a pb along with the avg of 12
2x2x2 cube
1/10/2013 12:32:27 AM - 2:26:34 AM

Mean: 4.18
Average: 4.18
Best time: 1.10
Median: 4.15
Worst time: 7.58
Standard deviation: 0.94

Best average of 5: 3.01
161-165 - (2.12) (5.49) 3.21 2.68 3.13

Best average of 12: 3.24
246-257 - 3.65 3.32 3.22 (3.82) 3.49 2.91 2.93 3.19 3.19 (2.69) 3.05 3.47


Spoiler



1. 3.99 R2 U' F' R U' R' F2 U'
2. 4.07 U F' R F U' F' R U R' U2
3. 3.49 F R2 F U R' F R
4. 3.91 R F R' F U' R U' F2 U
5. 4.32 F2 R2 F U F' R F' R' U'
6. 4.69 U' R2 U' F' R F U' F R' U'
7. 5.60 R' F R' U2 R U' R F' U'
8. 3.76 U2 R2 F' R U' R2 U F2 U2
9. 3.04 F' R' U F2 U' F2 R U R2 U2
10. 3.24 U' R' U R2 U2 F' U' F R2
11. 4.77 U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U' R
12. 2.54 F R' U' F R2 F U2 F2
13. 4.90 F2 U R' U R' U2 R F2 R2
14. 5.80 R2 U' R' F2 R' F R2 F U
15. 4.37 R' U R' F2 R U F2 U' R U'
16. 3.77 F' R' F' U R' F R' U2 R
17. 4.72 R' F' U R2 U' F' U2 F U
18. 5.83 U F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R
19. 4.29 R2 U2 R' F R' U R' F U2
20. 3.58 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U R' U2
21. 5.25 F' R' U F' R2 F' R' F2 R
22. 5.46 R' U2 F2 R U' R U2 F' R' U2
23. 4.47 R2 F2 U' F U R U' R2 F'
24. 3.83 U' R' U R F R' F2 R U'
25. 2.52 R2 F U F' R2 F U' F R'
26. 4.80 R' F2 R U2 R F' R2 U'
27. 5.06 U2 F U' R2 F R2 F R F' U'
28. 5.99 U R' U2 F U F2 R2 F' R2 U'
29. 4.19 R' U F2 U2 R U' R2 U R2
30. 1.46 U2 F U R2 U R2 U
31. 4.29 U' F2 U' R F' R' U' R2 U'
32. 4.05 R2 F R U' F2 U' F R U
33. 3.68 U' R F2 R U' F R' U'
34. 3.85 R' F2 R F U2 F U2 R
35. 3.55 F' R U' R2 U2 F
36. 5.75 F' U F' U F U' R U2 R'
37. 5.94 F R2 U F2 R' U' F U2 R'
38. 4.69 U R2 U F' R F2 U R' F
39. 3.86 R F' R F2 R U' F' R' U'
40. 4.64 R2 U2 R U2 F' U R2 U F' U'
41. 2.76 U2 F R' U' F' R2 F2 U F' U'
42. 5.36 F U R' U2 R' F U R U' R'
43. 4.16 R' U2 F R' F' U2 R F' R2 U'
44. 2.57 F2 U2 R U' R2 U2 F U'
45. 4.32 F2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R' U'
46. 3.05 F2 R' U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
47. 4.00 U' F2 U F' U2 F' R' U'
48. 3.82 F2 U R2 U R' F2 U R
49. 5.70 R' F' R F' R' U F2 U R2 U'
50. 5.99 F U F' U' F U R' F U2
51. 3.49 U' R U2 F2 R F' R2 F2 U2
52. 4.50 R2 U' R2 F R2 F U' F R
53. 3.22 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R'
54. 3.63 F2 R' F R' F2 U F2 R' U2
55. 5.78 R U' R U' F2 R U' R' U'
56. 4.24 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F'
57. 4.38 R' U F2 U R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
58. 3.72 R' F R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R'
59. 5.33 U' F2 R U' R2 U F2 U' F U'
60. 3.22 R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 R2
61. 5.24 R' U R' U R' U F U' F2
62. 4.04 R U2 F' R' U R F2 U2 R
63. 4.88 F2 R2 U2 R F' R F' U F2 R'
64. 3.43 U2 R F' R2 U2 R' U F' R' U'
65. 4.72 R U' R U' F U2 F2 U' R U
66. 3.99 U2 F' U2 R F U2 F U R2 U'
67. 5.38 F2 U F' R U' R2 U' R2 U
68. 5.60 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 R'
69. 4.11 R2 U2 R U' F' R2 F' R2 F' U'
70. 3.61 F U2 R2 U' R U R2 U F'
71. 5.63 U2 F2 R F' U2 R F2 R2
72. 4.14 R F' U R2 U R2 U2 F R' U'
73. 5.86 U' F' U2 F U2 F2 R' F' U'
74. 4.91 F' U F2 R' F' U' F U'
75. 3.13 R' F' R U' F U' F U F'
76. 3.86 U' F2 R F' U' R' F R
77. 5.00 R2 F R2 F' U' F2 R
78. 2.26 R U2 F R U F' U R2
79. 3.80 R2 U F' R2 U F R U' R2
80. 4.10 R U F2 U F U R U2 F2 U'
81. 1.10 R F' R' U R' U F U'
82. 3.55 R' U2 F' R2 F R F2 U2 R'
83. 3.91 F' R U2 R' F R' U' R2 U
84. 3.72 U F' R2 U2 F' R F R' U
85. 5.30 R' U F' R' U2 R' F' U2
86. 3.69 F R' U' F R2 U F2 U2 F' U'
87. 1.80 F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R2
88. 4.10 F' R U2 F' U2 F' R U2
89. 5.05 U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U R F2
90. 3.72 F' U2 R' U R' U' F' U R2
91. 4.78 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R U2 R
92. 5.27 F2 R U2 R F' U' F2 U'
93. 4.82 U R2 F' U' R' U2 F U R U'
94. 4.05 F2 R2 U' F U' F R' U' R2 U2
95. 4.16 F U F2 U' R F R2 F' R
96. 4.43 U2 R F' R2 U' F' U2 F
97. 3.13 R2 U2 F R' F U R F' U2
98. 4.47 U' F U2 F R2 U2 F' U'
99. 4.52 U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R
100. 3.15 R F' U' F' R U2 F2 U' R U
101. 3.97 F2 U R' F' R2 F2 U' F' R2
102. 5.08 R2 F R2 F U F2 U F2 U2
103. 5.97 U2 F U R' U2 R' F U2
104. 4.46 U' R F' U2 F' U2 F' R'
105. 5.03 R U R2 U R U' F2 U2
106. 5.07 F U2 R F2 R F' U F R' U'
107. 3.52 F R U' R F R' U F2 R2 U'
108. 4.66 R U F2 R2 U2 R' U F U'
109. 3.38 U F' R2 F U R2 U2 F U'
110. 3.65 R F2 U' R F2 R' F2 R' U'
111. 5.33 U F2 U R' U' R F U' F'
112. 3.85 F' U2 F2 U' F R U' R2 U'
113. 3.99 R' U' R F2 U2 R' F U2
114. 4.88 R2 U R2 U' F2 U F' U' R
115. 4.46 R2 U' R' F' U2 F' R2 F' U
116. 5.49 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' F' U R' U2
117. 3.71 U2 F2 R' U' R F2 R' F2 R2
118. 5.16 F U' R U2 F U2 F2 U' F
119. 3.68 R' U' R2 F U F' R2 F' U'
120. 3.29 F' R2 F R' U F' R F2 R2
121. 4.19 U2 F' U R' F U2 F2
122. 2.91 F' R' F' U F' U2 F' R2 U
123. 4.18 R' F2 R' F2 U F U R' U'
124. 5.35 R2 F' U R' F U' F2 U2 R' U'
125. 5.86 U R2 U R2 F' R' F2 U R2
126. 3.55 F2 R2 F' U' R F R' U R'
127. 3.33 U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
128. 4.02 U R U' R F' U F' U
129. 4.91 U2 R F' R2 F U' R' F2 R'
130. 5.60 U' F2 R U2 F' R' F R' F'
131. 5.53 F R' U R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
132. 3.76 F' U2 F' R' U2 F R' F2 U2
133. 3.49 F' U' F U' R F U2 F2 R'
134. 4.69 U2 F' R' F R2 U' R' U' F
135. 4.47 R2 F R F2 R2 U' R' U2
136. 4.72 U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U
137. 3.38 R' U2 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2
138. 3.82 F R2 F' R F2 R F R2 F' U'
139. 5.21 U F' U2 R2 F U2 F' R
140. 4.58 U2 F' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R'
141. 5.64 U2 R U2 F' R U R U2 R
142. 2.16 R F2 R U' R' F U'
143. 4.01 U2 F' R F' U2 F' R' F' R2
144. 3.21 U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U R' U
145. 5.81 R U' R' U' F U' R F R'
146. 3.27 R' F U F2 R' U2 R'
147. 2.94 R F2 U' R U' F2 U F
148. 3.21 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F2
149. 2.62 F' U2 R2 U F' U2 R2 F2
150. 4.55 R2 U' F R2 U2 F R' U' F2 U'
151. 3.75 R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R'
152. 5.38 F' U' R2 U F' R' U2 R' F
153. 3.38 U' F U R2 U F' U' F' U'
154. 3.46 R U F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F2 U'
155. 4.99 R2 F' U R' U2 R F U2 R
156. 5.69 F U2 R F2 R' U' R2 U'
157. 3.75 R U R' U R' F R2 F R
158. 3.46 U F2 U' F' U2 R F' R
159. 3.97 U2 R F U' R F2 U' R2 U
160. 3.71 F R' U' F2 R F' U F
161. 2.12 F R U F2 U R2 F' R'
162. 5.49 F R F2 R' U2 R U2 R F' U
163. 3.21 R U2 R' F' R U F' U'
164. 2.68 U F U2 R U' F R2 U
165. 3.13 U2 R F' R' U F' R2 U R2 U'
166. 3.66 R' U' F U2 R' F R U2
167. 4.57 R' F2 R' F R' F2 R' U R2
168. 5.71 R2 U F2 U2 R F' U' R2 U'
169. 3.82 U F2 R F2 R2 U R' U2 R2
170. 4.50 U' F U2 F R2 F U F'
171. 3.08 R U F2 R' F' U F' U F'
172. 3.38 U' R U F2 U2 R U' F' R
173. 4.77 R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
174. 3.12 U R' U' F' U' F R2 U
175. 4.52 F2 U R' F' R2 F' R2 F U'
176. 4.92 F2 R' F U' F U F2 U R' U'
177. 3.60 R' F' U2 F' U F' U R' U2
178. 3.93 R2 F' R2 F2 U F' R F' R'
179. 3.33 R2 U' R F' U2 F2 R U' R2
180. 3.33 F' U' F2 R F U F
181. 4.15 R' F R' U R2 F
182. 4.69 U' F U2 R' F' U2 F' R
183. 4.46 F2 R' F' U F U' F2 U
184. 3.62 R U F2 U R2 U R' F2 R2 U2
185. 4.49 U2 R' U F2 R' U' R2 U2 R'
186. 4.94 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' F R U'
187. 3.91 U2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' F U
188. 5.27 R F' R' U2 F U' R F' R'
189. 3.63 R2 F' U2 R U' F U' F U'
190. 3.82 F R U' R U R' U2 F'
191. 4.61 R F U F' R F' U F2 R' U'
192. 3.24 R' U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R'
193. 3.41 U2 R' U2 F R2 F U' F
194. 5.46 U' F' R F R F2 U2 R2 F'
195. 4.78 F U' F' U' R U2 F2 R2
196. 3.52 R' U R F U2 R' U F2 R2
197. 4.33 U R U' R U' F2 U2 F' R'
198. 3.63 U' R U' R U2 F2 U' R' U2
199. 4.55 R' U F' R2 F2 U' F' U'
200. 5.02 R2 U F' U R2 U R2 F' U
201. 3.88 R F' U2 R U' R' U2 F
202. 4.38 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U
203. 1.91 R2 U2 R U2 F' U
204. 5.64 U2 F' U2 R F' R' F' U2 F2
205. 5.07 U' R2 U' R' F U2 F R2 U2
206. 3.80 F U R2 U R' F2 U F R2 U'
207. 3.85 F U F' U R' F' U2 F2 R' U'
208. 4.18 F' U R2 U F2 U F R' U2
209. 4.97 F' U2 R U' R U2 F2 R' U
210. 4.27 U2 F R' F' U2 R F R2 U'
211. 4.46 R U' R2 U F R2 F' U2 F
212. 5.00 F2 R2 U' F U F2 R' F R2
213. 3.27 R2 U F' U2 R F U F2 R' U2
214. 3.82 F2 U R U' F U' R F2 U2
215. 3.93 U F' R F2 R U' R2 F2
216. 4.85 R U' F R' U' R' U'
217. 3.93 F2 R' U' R' F U2 R U' F U'
218. 3.58 R U' R F2 U2 R F R' U'
219. 4.55 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U F'
220. 3.58 F2 R2 F R F' R2 U2 F
221. 3.07 U F' R U' R U R2 U2 F U'
222. 3.93 F2 U2 F R' U2 R' U2 R2 F
223. 4.93 U R' F R' F R' U' F U
224. 4.24 F2 U2 F' U' F U2 R' U R2 U2
225. 4.71 F' R F' U F' U F' U R2 U2
226. 3.60 F2 U R2 U R' F' U' F2 U'
227. 4.27 R2 U' F U' R2 U R U'
228. 4.46 F' U2 R2 U' F R U' R'
229. 5.33 F2 U' R2 U' R F U' R
230. 4.18 R F R2 F' R' U F2 U2
231. 4.72 F2 R F2 R2 U' R' F2 R
232. 2.27 U2 R F' R' F U2 R2 F U2
233. 4.24 U' F R' F R' F' R2 F2 R'
234. 2.01 R' F2 U R F U R F2 U'
235. 4.49 F2 R2 U' F R2 F U2 F' R2
236. 4.33 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F R2
237. 4.46 R U R2 F' U' F' R2 U R
238. 4.77 U F' U' F2 R U R F' R' U2
239. 3.60 R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U' F' U2
240. 4.46 R' U R' F2 U F2 U' R U2
241. 4.16 U F2 U F U F2 R' F U
242. 2.68 F R U2 R F2 U R U2 R2 U'
243. 4.39 F R' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U
244. 4.66 U' F' R' U' F2 R' U F2 R2
245. 5.02 R F2 R' U2 R' F U2 R U2
246. 3.65 R2 U' F U R' U R' F
247. 3.32 F2 R F U F2 R' U' R2 U2
248. 3.22 R' U2 R F2 R' F R' U'
249. 3.82 R U2 F' U F2 U' F R U2
250. 3.49 R2 U F' U F2 U R2 U' R'
251. 2.91 F2 R F R' F U2 R'
252. 2.93 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R U'
253. 3.19 U R2 U' R U' F R' F R2
254. 3.19 F' U' F' R F2 R F R' U
255. 2.69 F' U F' R' U2 R2 U' F' R U'
256. 3.05 R' U2 F U F R2 U' F' U2
257. 3.47 R' U2 R F' U2 F' R F R' U'
258. 4.77 R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R F' U'
259. 3.74 F' U2 R U' R F U2
260. 3.86 U' R F2 U R' F2 R2 U2
261. 3.29 U' F U' F U' F2 U
262. 4.04 U F' R' F U' F R' U
263. 4.57 R2 U2 R' U R2 U F R'
264. 5.27 F' U' F2 R U' F U F2 R'
265. 4.05 U' R2 F U2 F U2 R' U R2 U2
266. 4.49 F2 R' U F R F2 U' R'
267. 4.04 R' F2 R' F U' F' R F2 U'
268. 5.83 R F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' F U2
269. 5.11 F R' U R F2 R U' F U'
270. 5.36 F' U' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R'
271. 4.47 U F' U F' R2 F' R F2 U'
272. 2.54 F2 R2 U R U' R2 F2 U'
273. 7.58 F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U' F2 U'
274. 5.89 R U R' F R' U R' U' R'
275. 4.41 F2 R U' R' F U' F' R
276. 3.10 F U' R2 U F2 R F' R2
277. 3.27 R U' F R' F R U F2 R'
278. 4.68 U2 F' R' U2 F R F2 U
279. 5.24 F' U2 R2 F' R U' F' U R' U
280. 3.76 F' U2 R2 F2 U' R F' R
281. 3.05 R F2 U' R F2 R' F'
282. 5.42 U R2 U F' U2 F U' F2
283. 3.30 U2 R2 U' R F' U F R2 U'
284. 3.68 U F2 U2 R F' U' R F R2 U
285. 4.68 U R F2 U' F' R U F' R2
286. 5.19 U' F' R2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
287. 5.17 R' U2 F U F R2 U' R2 U
288. 4.96 R U F U F2 R F' U R2
289. 5.27 F' U R2 F' R' F' U F' R' U'
290. 3.33 U F' R2 F' U' F2 U' R'
291. 4.25 F' R F2 R' U R2 F2 R' U
292. 3.51 U R U F' U F R2 F2 U
293. 2.44 F' R F R' F U R' U F'
294. 3.91 F' R' F2 U F U R2 F2
295. 5.78 U' R2 U F' R F2 R2 U R' U'
296. 3.33 U' F U' F U2 R F' R2
297. 4.07 U R2 F2 U' F' U2 R U2
298. 5.49 R2 U2 F' R F2 U' F' U2 R'
299. 5.80 R F U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F' R'
300. 4.58 U' R U2 R U' R' F R'


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2013)

lol

Average of 5: 1.315
1. 1.279 R' F2 R U' R2 U' F' 
2. (1.995) U' R2 U R2 F' R' F' U' R2 U' 
3. 1.434 F' U' F U2 R' F' U2 
4. 1.232 U R F2 U' F R2 U' F2 R' 
5. (0.786) U' F R U2 F' U


----------



## Username (Sep 30, 2013)

7.37 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R U B U' B D' R' B2 R U' B' D2 R U2 L' F U R2 U2

x2
D U' L F' l U' l' //Xcross
y' U2 R' U' R2 U R' //2nd Pair
y U' R' U' R //3rd Pair
y L' U L //4th Pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' //OLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' //PLL

49 moves / 7.37 = 6.65 TPS

5th sub 8


----------



## TDM (Sep 30, 2013)

School today.
PBs:
Lucky single: 11.31
Ao12: 16.68
Ao50: 17.95


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 30, 2013)

5. (40.23) B2 r2 u2 L' R r f' u' r B r' B2 F' f2 D' L' D2 L' B2 u B2 F R r D2 F' U R2 D' r u' r' R2 U2 D2 f r' L2 f2 R2
4x4 single pb


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 30, 2013)

All of EG1 sub-0.89 ...the averages for each set

O - 0.66
H - 0.66
Pi - 0.59
T - 0.57
U - 0.70 
L - 0.76
Sune - 0.72
Antisune - 0.71

Overall - 0.67 seconds per case

I can get them all sub-0.85 with some new 2x2s


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 30, 2013)

*Clock Ao1000 - 12.10*
_Best Single - 7.70_
_Best Ao5 - 9.12_ {9.97, (10.75), 8.89, 8.49, (8.28)}
_Best Ao12 - 9.72_
_Best Ao100 - 10.56_

It's satisfying scrolling down and seeing the times decrease  Took about 2 months..


Spoiler



14.80, 12.15, 20.77, 16.30, 12.83, 16.10, 14.20, 12.34, 15.16, 21.65, 14.13, 13.01, 14.44, 14.60, 11.98, 12.66, 13.46, 14.61, 15.04, 12.79, 14.31, 13.21, 14.34, 13.18, 11.36, 17.85, 12.63, 15.00, 14.10, 12.80, 12.76, 16.14, 15.86, 14.70, 17.64, 12.90, 14.80, 11.78, 13.75, 18.90, 11.76, 11.24, 13.01, 11.52, 12.80, 12.43, 11.70, 11.71, 11.54, 14.45, 13.64, 17.83, 12.46, 13.73, 12.49, 14.60, 15.78, 12.56, 15.55, 14.81, 13.88, 12.50, 13.18, 13.00, 13.63, 21.48, 19.35, 15.51, 13.44, 15.16, 11.98, 13.21, 13.19, 12.73, 12.11, 16.28, 13.94, 12.99, 13.31, 17.06, 16.46, 13.64, 17.08, 11.48, 12.96, 12.39, 13.18, 9.74, 11.22, 12.84, 16.30, 15.76, 14.40, 12.63, 12.03, 12.91, 13.51, 12.69, 12.66, 13.88, 10.94, 17.44, 13.46, 15.81, 13.31, 14.58, 12.49, 14.91, 12.13, 15.04, 12.00, 16.00, 18.84, 13.05, 13.24, 13.90, 13.48, 14.58, 11.19, 12.01, 15.00, 13.33, 12.56, 13.00, 17.70, 10.98, 15.96, 12.13, 12.79, 13.13, 13.70, 14.99, 12.89, 14.56, 12.76, 12.00, 13.14, 15.24, 13.94, 10.48, 13.25, 12.43, 12.98, 12.65, 14.68, 14.00, 13.74, 18.86, 15.48, 15.89, 14.67, 16.61, 14.15, 10.16, 13.43, 11.88, 14.55, 13.59, 13.77, 15.06, 17.08, 12.68, 11.49, 13.83, 12.79, 15.19, 11.28, 12.36, 13.19, 13.09, 12.11, 14.67, 14.04, 11.59, 11.96, 13.90, 11.01, 15.99, 12.36, 11.36, 13.01, 12.79, 11.61, 11.08, 10.46, 11.91, 10.05, 13.04, 12.86, 13.18, 16.35, 12.98, 11.26, 8.86, 12.30, 12.85, 12.89, 12.28, 16.58, 15.64, 11.60, 12.68, 12.28, 12.25, 11.04, 11.68, 11.96, 15.23, 11.87, 12.83, 12.60, 12.98, 12.91, 10.20, 10.44, 12.45, 13.12, 13.84, 12.20, 12.38, 15.98, 13.76, 10.21, 13.04, 11.11, 11.11, 10.05, 11.91, 11.36, 17.94, 14.21, 11.50, 11.05, 14.24, 12.15, 15.50, 10.93, 12.40, 12.20, 11.29, 18.01, 12.61, 13.06, 11.16, 12.43, 10.98, 10.91, 10.26, 11.40, 10.66, 12.15, 11.34, 12.81, 11.45, 10.66, 11.39, 11.16, 11.36, 15.08, 11.30, 14.20, 13.09, 11.63, 13.69, 15.95, 11.91, 12.12, 10.51, 12.24, 11.65, 10.18, 15.14, 8.08, 11.69, 9.35, 18.23, 12.39, 11.95, 10.90, 11.88, 10.26, 19.55, 13.26, 14.43, 11.35, 11.81, 13.74, 12.31, 13.08, 10.46, 12.96, 10.84, 13.92, 15.63, 11.89, 10.85, 11.50, 12.21, 9.91, 12.14, 11.79, 12.69, 12.56, 11.81, 11.55, 14.18, 12.28, 12.54, 12.06, 13.76, 11.05, 11.05, 17.25, 12.01, 12.24, 13.92, 12.25, 12.56, 12.41, 12.74, 12.99, 9.70, 11.73, 9.54, 11.69, 13.80, 10.05, 11.88, 11.54, 13.15, 11.34, 12.61, 10.61, 11.84, 10.61, 12.90, 11.06, 11.35, 19.79, 10.48, 11.95, 11.33, 11.21, 9.58, 10.71, 11.69, 11.18, 12.75, 10.49, 13.18, 11.00, 11.94, 12.18, 12.19, 11.20, 12.39, 11.04, 10.99, 12.41, 10.91, 13.15, 11.18, 13.96, 13.99, 13.25, 11.95, 10.83, 11.63, 12.23, 13.81, 12.59, 13.76, 11.04, 10.56, 15.28, 13.13, 10.81, 17.41, 11.99, 11.71, 11.01, 12.19, 10.84, 11.01, 12.38, 12.64, 12.33, 13.45, 12.68, 11.95, 10.88, 12.89, 11.49, 12.69, 10.74, 12.36, 11.65, 11.78, 9.39, 15.25, 12.10, 20.58, 17.58, 13.91, 15.84, 15.80, 12.24, 14.31, 12.79, 12.71, 11.73, 11.04, 11.93, 12.33, 10.79, 11.55, 12.08, 9.93, 12.36, 13.33, 16.31, 12.44, 13.96, 11.94, 11.74, 13.24, 12.09, 13.08, 13.39, 12.20, 11.69, 11.72, 10.98, 10.54, 14.93, 14.43, 11.05, 11.20, 23.29, 15.29, 12.24, 10.06, 12.40, 10.76, 11.68, 12.05, 13.58, 13.41, 10.64, 12.58, 10.81, 12.20, 17.71, 13.65, 11.56, 10.81, 10.55, 12.16, 13.24, 12.56, 10.40, 10.56, 13.19, 17.23, 12.34, 15.04, 12.43, 15.23, 11.09, 12.78, 10.60, 10.70, 11.86, 14.23, 14.25, 11.24, 11.59, 13.73, 12.38, 10.39, 13.25, 11.00, 11.49, 22.65, 10.96, 15.45, 10.57, 10.43, 13.54, 11.66, 11.51, 15.10, 13.19, 12.86, 10.30, 10.96, 10.96, 16.56, 11.76, 10.58, 12.43, 15.91, 11.04, 14.38, 13.64, 12.23, 12.56, 15.90, 12.88, 11.33, 14.14, 11.70, 14.90, 12.19, 17.64, 10.33, 15.64, 11.89, 12.18, 11.13, 12.14, 11.75, 14.58, 12.34, 11.64, 10.74, 11.55, 13.13, 9.55, 13.04, 12.85, 11.56, 12.28, 13.40, 11.19, 12.54, 12.05, 13.88, 12.93, 10.74, 12.23, 9.93, 13.90, 13.39, 10.60, 17.30, 11.62, 11.61, 11.45, 13.70, 8.78, 12.96, 12.48, 12.24, 11.33, 8.99, 14.58, 11.30, 10.49, 11.84, 9.98, 11.35, 11.64, 15.45, 13.10, 13.65, 11.34, 12.14, 11.89, 12.50, 9.89, 11.43, 13.16, 11.20, 12.76, 10.44, 10.59, 13.14, 11.01, 10.50, 10.48, 12.76, 10.75, 11.26, 9.74, 10.16, 11.78, 13.51, 10.66, 11.54, 12.07, 12.19, 13.16, 10.94, 10.57, 12.08, 11.46, 13.70, 13.15, 12.69, 11.33, 14.16, 13.04, 10.31, 15.45, 10.10, 11.08, 16.66, 10.94, 12.48, 13.87, 11.63, 9.83, 12.65, 10.25, 13.63, 11.69, 11.24, 12.25, 11.55, 11.40, 11.01, 10.91, 9.66, 12.95, 12.69, 12.31, 12.15, 11.48, 11.54, 11.06, 10.30, 11.36, 13.38, 9.95, 11.09, 10.25, 15.38, 10.81, 11.86, 8.45, 12.25, 10.45, 13.69, 11.83, 10.34, 14.93, 10.85, 12.29, 13.61, 16.46, 12.15, 11.91, 10.73, 11.25, 12.99, 12.23, 12.20, 12.49, 12.60, 10.04, 10.44, 12.33, 11.96, 13.06, 17.21, 15.63, 15.61, 12.36, 11.94, 12.16, 13.06, 10.86, 12.68, 10.63, 13.51, 11.49, 11.44, 12.68, 11.60, 10.93, 12.23, 11.40, 12.10, 11.71, 9.40, 12.93, 10.56, 9.10, 11.66, 17.28, 10.87, 10.24, 12.43, 11.81, 12.79, 9.50, 12.19, 16.54, 12.81, 12.05, 12.50, 12.11, 12.61, 11.85, 12.51, 12.73, 11.73, 11.00, 9.74, 10.03, 11.16, 11.54, 10.59, 11.54, 10.79, 11.42, 11.21, 11.43, 11.40, 9.95, 9.41, 10.46, 13.20, 11.41, 11.58, 12.58, 11.05, 11.16, 11.55, 11.99, 10.85, 12.56, 12.01, 11.75, 10.35, 10.85, 9.87, 9.54, 12.30, 11.74, 9.83, 10.86, 10.75, 10.16, 14.41, 13.08, 13.48, 11.50, 12.29, 10.98, 14.85, 9.61, 10.54, 9.56, 9.05, 11.24, 11.29, 11.23, 10.59, 11.40, 10.30, 15.01, 9.81, 9.64, 12.15, 12.25, 10.18, 10.23, 9.45, 10.71, 13.92, 12.19, 11.30, 9.96, 12.11, 11.95, 11.03, 14.30, 10.06, 12.75, 11.44, 11.64, 10.26, 10.71, 8.96, 12.46, 11.84, 11.32, 9.39, 10.79, 11.82, 11.73, 11.74, 12.72, 12.46, 11.96, 9.08, 11.99, 10.30, 13.80, 12.58, 12.74, 10.73, 11.58, 11.56, 10.65, 11.16, 11.74, 12.85, 12.96, 9.69, 11.16, 11.49, 13.87, 10.75, 8.49, 11.56, 11.00, 9.95, 13.24, 12.25, 11.00, 11.46, 10.84, 11.28, 13.04, 8.91, 10.48, 10.43, 12.44, 9.36, 11.83, 9.64, 12.41, 11.24, 10.84, 10.94, 10.94, 14.39, 12.60, 11.89, 10.68, 13.49, 10.36, 9.23, 9.91, 10.20, 10.19, 12.65, 11.56, 9.85, 10.94, 12.98, 11.09, 9.44, 8.98, 12.54, 10.51, 10.24, 8.70, 12.16, 10.40, 9.74, 13.10, 12.26, 9.20, 11.40, 10.40, 10.76, 11.14, 11.08, 11.16, 11.16, 11.33, 9.40, 10.69, 9.97, 10.75, 8.89, 8.49, 8.28, 11.28, 11.25, 8.68, 13.16, 13.76, 14.41, 11.61, 11.05, 11.40, 11.19, 10.09, 9.74, 12.68, 9.75, 9.90, 10.81, 12.89, 12.00, 10.64, 10.15, 12.41, 9.86, 10.57, 9.43, 9.31, 8.49, 10.51, 12.60, 10.33, 10.11, 12.12, 10.25, 10.50, 12.21, 11.59, 15.33, 10.91, 10.71, 9.98, 10.76, 10.58, 11.88, 9.43, 10.89, 10.83, 9.73, 10.43, 8.85, 13.40, 8.46, 10.18, 11.24, 14.05, 9.61, 15.55, 10.51, 10.85, 10.96, 9.81, 9.71, 10.86, 10.36, 7.70, 9.06, 9.95, 17.55, 12.73, 10.24, 9.94, 10.48, 10.30, 9.78, 12.53, 9.35, 8.43, 9.84, 8.33, 13.16, 11.50, 9.68, 10.40, 14.71, 9.81, 12.96, 9.05, 10.99, 9.83, 12.01, 10.55, 9.46, 11.11, 9.56, 9.08, 10.23, 9.71, 9.34, 7.86, 9.86, 9.96, 9.43, 13.79, 10.93, 13.39, 9.74, 12.50, 9.08, 10.69, 10.70, 8.96, 12.66, 11.04, 9.65, 10.19, 8.66, 9.83, 13.81, 9.58, 9.65


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2013)

White Weilong: 6.85 single

L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 B D L' F2 D' R' D' F' D U

x z'
B' D R D R D // cross
y' R U R2 U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R U L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U2 R2 U' R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U2 R' U R // LS
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' // COLL

52/6.85 = 7.59 etps


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Average of 12: 16.23
1. 17.11 (0, 5) / (-3, 6) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / 
2. 15.98 (0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (4, 0)
3. 14.81 (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (5, 0) / 
4. (14.33) (-2, 0) / (3, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -4) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / 
5. 19.11 (-5, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4)
6. 16.08 (0, 5) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (4, -1) / (6, 0)
7. (21.80) (0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0)
8. 16.54 (4, -3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -3)
9. 14.34 (-5, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
10. 19.59 (0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (2, -5) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
11. 14.35 (4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
12. 14.43 (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) /


EDIT: Part of 18.76 avg100


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG 33.58 4x4 single!! New PB!


----------



## kcl (Oct 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> OMG 33.58 4x4 single!! New PB!



Dang.. You be fast..


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> OMG 33.58 4x4 single!! New PB!



Nice! Beat my avg5? (33.23)


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2013)

9.36, 9.14, (7.84), 8.35, 9.04, 11.00, 10.90, 9.26, 9.54, 10.27, (11.64), 8.61 = 9.55 first sub-10 avg12 on white cube (Weilong proto)

edit: 9.73, 8.98, (10.52), 10.30, (7.95), 9.95, 8.58, 9.66, 8.59, 8.67, 10.06, 8.99 = 9.35 White cube PB avg12


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 1, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Dang.. You be fast..



haha tanks! :3



yoshinator said:


> Nice! Beat my avg5? (33.23)



Thanks!  lol no way I can beat that avg! At least not for while


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> haha tanks! :3
> 
> Thanks!  lol no way I can beat that avg! At least not for while



I mean can you get a sub-33.23 single?


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I mean can you get a sub-33.23 single?



Um, prollly, if I get lucky no reason why I cant


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 1, 2013)

9.96 avg5 with a counting 10.43 and 11.00:
(7.62), 8.43, 11.00, 10.45, (12.93)
7.62 was fullstep, 8.43 was ELL


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG Yes 13.17 sub 15 finally!!!!! So happy right now!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes! Yes! Finally. 

2:21.86 5x5! My previous PB was 2:32. Fat sune to t-perm. Really smooth and fast edge pairing. 

Also 2:42.xx ao12

I very happy.


----------



## kcl (Oct 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yes! Yes! Finally.
> 
> 2:21.86 5x5! My previous PB was 2:32. Fat sune to t-perm. Really smooth and fast edge pairing.
> 
> ...



You've caught up to me  2:21 was my PB until like a week ago haha


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 1, 2013)

First 4x4 sub-1: 58.21


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 1, 2013)

7.24 with a 1.4ish LL. R' U' F U R U' R' F' x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
Yay for lookahead and cancelations!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> All of EG1 sub-0.89 ...the averages for each set
> 
> O - 0.66
> H - 0.66
> ...



Wow, those times are crazy. I doubt I could do all of EG-1 sub-1. Good job. :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 1, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> All of EG1 sub-0.89 ...the averages for each set
> 
> O - 0.66
> H - 0.66
> ...



Ummm....that's insane. I haven't tried in a really long time, but that's pretty crazy.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 33/33
best time: 3.11
worst time: 8.01


current avg5: 4.90 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 4.74 (σ = 0.31)


current avg12: 5.07 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 5.03 (σ = 0.74)


*session avg: 5.34 (σ = 0.98)*
*session mean: 5.37*

Improvement

Edit: 5.18 average of 50 with bad lighting


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 1, 2013)

OH PB avg5 18.74 avg12 20.65

scrambles:



Spoiler



Average of 5: 18.74
1. 17.75 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F L2 R U' F' L U R F' R U R 
2. (15.72) R F2 L F2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R' F2 U L B' D2 B' U' R2 B F 
3. 17.64 U' F2 D' U2 L2 D B2 F2 U F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L B2 F L' U B2 U 
4. 20.82 F' R' F L' D2 F L' U' L' D F' U2 F' B U2 F L2 B L2 F D2 
5. (24.60) U2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 D' R2 B' L' D L2 D B' R' D2

Average of 12: 20.65
1. 18.10 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 F' D2 U' R' B L' U2 F D' B D2 F 
2. 17.56 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U R D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B L' D L2 
3. 22.75 R2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 B U2 B' F' U2 L' D' U' R F L' R' U F 
4. 21.32 U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' B' D F L' D2 B' L2 F 
5. 22.07 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B L' F' D2 L U' L' F U' L 
6. (24.62) D L2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D R D F' R B' U F2 U2 F R' 
7. 22.78 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 F R2 B' U' B' D2 R' B2 
8. (16.92) B2 D' R' L2 F' D F' B' U R2 U2 B U2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 
9. 21.03 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U B R F' D' R U' F R D' U2 
10. 23.21 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 R' D2 R F D' U2 B' R D' U 
11. 18.84 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U R' D U' L R2 D R B' R 
12. 18.79 R2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 U R F2 L2 R2 U' B F


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 1, 2013)

Average of 12: 1.71 *(1.44 avg5)*
1. 1.71 R' U2 F R2 F U' R2 F' U' 
*2. 1.94 U' F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
3. 1.54 U2 F' R' U2 F U2 R2 F' U 
4. 1.44 F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 U' R U' 
5. 1.35 U' R F U2 R' F' U R' U' 
6. (1.33) U R' U2 R' U2 R U R U'* 
7. (2.44) F2 U2 R' U' R U2 F2 R U2 
8. 2.04 U F' R' U2 R U' R F' U2 
9. 1.69 F U2 R2 U R' F U2 R U 
10. 1.44 U F' R2 U R' U2 R F U2 
11. 1.77 U R2 U' F2 R2 F' U F2 R' 
12. 2.17 R2 F2 R F R2 F' U F2 U

PB avg 12 with keyboard (beats 1.80 avg12)

Someone fast try these scrambles as well, they were ridiculous.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 1, 2013)

OH 20.41, 22.32, 28.36, 21.97, 21.46 = 21.92pb best by 3 seconds
And 16.74pb best by 2 seconds.
I don't practice enough


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 1, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Average of 12: 1.71 *(1.44 avg5)*
> 1. 1.71 R' U2 F R2 F U' R2 F' U'
> *2. 1.94 U' F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R' U'
> 3. 1.54 U2 F' R' U2 F U2 R2 F' U
> ...



Does this make sense?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 1, 2013)

2.037 avg12 using those with stackmat and a meh 2x2. lolscrambles are lol.


----------



## Username (Oct 1, 2013)

WAT

avg of 12: 10.39 

Time List:
1. 9.30 U2 B2 L U' B2 R' B2 D' L' F2 D' R U D' F U D2 L' D U2 L D2 U' L2 F2 
*2. (8.37) D' R' U R2 F' U2 D2 L' D2 U F R L F2 U2 B' R' B U2 R L' F2 R' D2 B 
3. 10.29 R2 F B' R' F2 L U2 D' F2 L F' R' B F' U' F2 B' U2 D B2 L B U2 B2 D 
4. 10.25 B2 L' U B2 F2 D2 L' U' D2 B L2 U2 F' D B2 F' D2 B F R2 L U' L' F L 
5. 9.65 D' U F D2 F U2 D2 R2 U F' R2 D' U' R2 U' R' L D' B2 U' D R' F L B' 
6. 9.30 R' B' F2 D R' B' U2 D2 L' B2 U D2 B' L2 R' B F' L2 D' F2 D' B' L U2 B' *
7. (14.27) F R D B F D U R' B U' F D' L F L2 B2 F2 L' B' D2 U' L2 U R' F' 
8. 11.31 U R' U2 D2 F D' U2 B D L U R' L U2 L2 B2 L F' R2 U R2 F2 R' L B 
9. 12.36 B' U L R2 B2 U R2 D' R L' F U D' B' U2 R L2 U' F' L2 D R2 L' U2 R2 
10. 10.14 B2 L' B L2 U2 B R' U' L' D U B' F' D2 B F U D F2 U' F R2 U' L2 U' 
11. 10.19 D' B' F D2 U' L' D' B' F2 D2 L2 D L U2 D L' U2 B2 U2 F U2 D L2 R2 B 
12. 11.12 U F2 D F L U' R2 F2 B L D2 R' B2 F R2 U2 B R' F2 R U' R B' R2 B

Solves 2-6 = 9.73 ao5 (0.04 from PB)

Why did I ever stop using my WeiLong Prototype?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 1, 2013)

5x5

number of times: 34/34
best time: 1:35.40 PB
worst time: 2:10.25

current avg5: 1:52.86 (σ = 5.07)
best avg5: 1:47.88 (σ = 2.35)

current avg12: 1:54.91 (σ = 6.23)
best avg12: 1:49.72 (σ = 6.76) PB

session avg: 1:53.01 (σ = 6.36)
session mean: 1:52.80

Broke my PB single 3 times in this session.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 1, 2013)

1.89 2x2 avg5 with sub-15 inspection on all of them *(keyboard though)*
2.01, (3.02), (0.81), 2.06, 1.59
.81 was canceled easy CLL

Edit: wtf 2.13 avg12:
1.68, (3.61), 1.80, 3.01, 1.86, 2.30, 2.01, 3.02, (0.81), 2.06, 1.59, 2.01


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 1, 2013)

PB a few posts before didn't take long to break

Average of 5: 18.59
1. 18.44 B2 D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 R' U2 F L2 B' L U' F2 R B2 
2. 19.01 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 U B' L2 U' F' L' R' F D' L2 R' 
3. (23.02) R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F' U B2 D2 F2 R' B L' F' L 
4. (18.31) L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F L2 B2 F2 L' F2 D' B' U L' R U B R2 
5. 18.32 F' R' F' D2 F U' D B U' R2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 L U2 R U2 F2

OH, PB


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 1, 2013)

7.95 clock avg100. Yay, I'm sub-8 now.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 1, 2013)

sorry for double post

[h=5]OH SINGLE PB YESSS SUB-15

14.62 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 F' L' U F2 D2 F L D U2 F 

z R U R U
z' U y R U R'
y U' R U' R' z U R' U' z'
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U y' R' U2 R U' y R U R' 
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

62/14.62=4.24 etps[/h]
I'm on a roll today!


----------



## Username (Oct 1, 2013)

OH PB single

16.01 R' U L2 D' U L' U2 R B2 D' U F' B2 D2 R U D' R' B2 D' U R F' D2 U'

Fatsune U-perm


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2013)

15puzl

5.56 avg5, 6.34 avg12, 6.99 avg50


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 1, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> All of EG1 sub-0.89 ...the averages for each set
> 
> O - 0.66
> H - 0.66
> ...



Timed my CLL algs as well, all sub-0.8. My starting/stopping isn't perfect, but its enough that this is legit I think. I'll make some vids as per Rob's suggestion.

O - 0.70 (+0.04)
H - 0.64 (-0.02)
Pi - 0.65 (+0.06)
T - 0.58 (+0.01)
U - 0.53 (-0.17)
L - 0.62 (-0.14)
Sune - 0.57 (-0.15)
Antisune - 0.54 (-0.17)

Overall - 0.60s per case


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

*What is your PB average-5?*

9.49 I just got it 5 minutes ago

Oh yeah and this is unofficial


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 1, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Timed my CLL algs as well, all sub-0.8. My starting/stopping isn't perfect, but its enough that this is legit I think. I'll make some vids as per Rob's suggestion.
> 
> O - 0.70 (+0.04)
> H - 0.64 (-0.02)
> ...



 I want vids. That's so fast.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 1, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I want vids. That's so fast.



I just did a little filming, turns out my starting isn't great so my times are probably all wrong. I was very conscious of it, so I was so sure of myself. Ill try counting frames instead.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 1, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I just did a little filming, turns out my starting isn't great so my times are probably all wrong. I was very conscious of it, so I was so sure of myself. Ill try counting frames instead.



How bad was the timing? Even if it's like .10 increase that's still quite fast.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 1, 2013)

Well I can't say for sure, I've only analysed one alg. I'll film more tomorrow to see if its the same for the rest


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2013)

(11.18), 11.28, (13.71), 13.17, 11.96 = *12.14*

Decent.

(10.93), 12.71, (12.80), 11.31, 12.12 = *12.05*

(11.31), 12.12, 12.23, (14.39), 11.56 = *11.97*

edit: wat

*10.93, 12.71, 12.80, 11.31, 12.12, 12.23, 14.39, 11.56, 12.60, (14.77), (8.16), 11.78 = 12.24* PB avg12

8.16 is PB single

U2 R B2 D2 L B2 L' B2 R B R B U' L D U L' R' U 

z x
U2 R x' U' z U2 R2 z // Xcross (unintentional lol)
R' U2 R L' U L // first pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R // second pair
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // ls
r' U' R U' R' U2 R U // OLL

38/8.16 = 4.66 tps lol


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 1, 2013)

Pyraminx cuz I'm bored


Spoiler



number of times: 50/50
best time: 5.45
worst time: 19.26

current avg5: 9.65 (σ = 1.97)
best avg5: 8.81 (σ = 1.57)

current avg12: 10.87 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 10.08 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 10.63 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 10.70

9.80, 10.97, 12.01, 9.90, 9.86, 8.51, 9.60, 12.46, 13.47, 13.41, 10.72, 6.62, 8.55, 11.09, 11.74, 11.09, 8.68, 14.11, 9.22, 10.74, 7.99, 11.01, 13.00, 7.44, 6.38, 19.26, 15.55, 8.87, 12.06, 12.29, 8.90, 10.20, 10.14, 9.73, 10.76, 8.89, 11.32, 10.28, 12.23, 14.27, 11.99, 9.16, 12.30, 7.89, 12.71, 10.28, 13.45, 6.99, 11.68, 5.45


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2013)

15puzl 3.351



Spoiler: reconstructation



7 6 10 0 
3 4 9 11 
1 2 5 8 
13 14 15 12 

RRULDRRUULDDRUULDRULLDLDRRUURDLULDLURDRULLU


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2013)

*OH:*

best time: 8.16 PB
best avg5: 11.51 PB
best avg12: 12.15 PB
best avg50: 12.96 PB

14.31, 14.26, 15.06, 13.39, 12.39, 14.08, 15.16, 11.48, (16.13), (15.60), 10.93, 12.71, 12.80, 11.31, 12.12, 12.23, 14.39, 11.56, 12.60, 14.77, *(8.16), 11.78, 12.04, (10.71)**, 12.86*, 15.51, 14.19, 13.78, (10.83), 11.42, 12.87, 11.42, 11.77, 12.58, 14.60, 12.53, 12.92, 12.94, 12.73, (15.51), 12.93, 12.86, 12.81, 12.40, 11.16, 14.11, 12.44, 14.10, 14.46, 11.46

yay


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

37.04 PB OH Avg12

38.12, 40.50, 34.03, 37.96, 35.63, 41.74, 40.07, 27.07, 31.54, 37.80, 32.99, 44.44

Lol 2-Look CMLL and Roux... my hand hurts, but my table hurts more


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 2, 2013)

What the actual ****.
(3.02), (0.81), 2.06, 1.59, 2.01, 2.46, 2.18, 2.02, 2.08, 2.07, 2.35, 1.70= *2.05 avg12*

1.68, 2.75, 3.13, 1.70, 3.09, 2.09, 3.31, 3.57, 3.12, 1.77, (7.21), 1.69, (4.05), 2.28, 2.78, (1.45), 3.02, 2.19, 1.68, 3.61, 1.80, 3.01, 1.86, 2.30, 2.01, 3.02, (0.81), 2.06, 1.59, 2.01, 2.46, 2.18, 2.02, 2.08, 2.07, 2.35, 1.70, (4.65), (1.55), 2.31, 2.18, 2.60, 2.69, 2.04, 2.23, 2.36, 2.90, 2.37, 2.55, 1.92= *2.37 avg50*


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 2, 2013)

15.11 ao100 OH. 14.70 ao50.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.11
1. (10.54) F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' U F L' B' L B' D' F2 U F 
2. 14.12 U2 L D2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U F L D B U F L F' 
3. 15.62 L2 R' F2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' R B' D L' B' D2 R D 
4. 17.24 U2 R L U' F D' L2 F' D R D2 F D2 F2 D2 B' U2 D2 R2 B' R2 
5. (9.51) L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 D U' F' U B L U L' B F 
6. 16.18 L2 U' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L D B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F' 
7. (23.02) L U2 R B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L D U' B D' B L' F U2 F D2 
8. 14.99 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D L U' L R' B U2 L2 F2 U 
9. 13.44 U2 B D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L D U2 B' U R' U' B2 R' D2 
10. 12.43 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F D2 U2 B F' D B' U2 F2 R U' B L' F2 R2 
11. 16.25 L2 B L2 B L2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 F U L R F D R U' 
12. 16.31 U' F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F R U B D R2 B' R F' 
13. 12.96 L2 D' F' B R' F' L' U R U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 
14. (11.92) U2 B L2 B D F2 R' F D R D2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 L' B2 
15. 15.81 L' U2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' U F D' F U2 R F2 L' U2 F 
16. 17.90 U L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 B' R' D2 F2 L D' U2 F 
17. 14.35 R2 D U L2 R2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 F' R2 D L2 D2 F R' B F' 
18. 15.86 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R2 D2 F' L B' U2 B' D' U' 
19. 14.61 U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 L' D2 F R' B D2 U' B' D' U2 R' 
20. 14.81 D' F2 U L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F' R B F D' F' D' U2 F' U' 
21. 15.34 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' B' U' L B' F' D' L' R B2 R2 
22. 15.86 F2 D F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D B' L R2 D' B' R2 D2 R' D' R 
23. 16.12 D L B2 L' B U' R U2 D F' U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D' 
24. 13.60 D L' F' R' U2 F' D' L' U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 
25. (1:30.28) B2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R' U2 R2 U' F' L D' U R' D 
26. 15.20 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 B U' F' L U2 B L2 R U L' 
27. 13.94 R2 F U2 R U F2 D B D F U' R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U 
28. 14.04 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U L' B F' U B L D2 L U' F 
29. 16.28 B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L U R F D' B2 L' B' F2 U2 
30. 15.06 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D U' B2 F' D' R' D U2 R' F D B2 D 
31. 14.09 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R F2 R' B2 R' F R2 D2 U R F L' D' U' L' B 
32. 12.68 L2 D' F2 D' U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B' R' B' U' L2 U2 R' U 
33. 12.82 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 L' D' B R U2 B U' B' U2 L 
34. 14.82 L U2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 R U2 B2 D L2 B R U B' R2 D' R U2 R' 
35. 13.35 D' R2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F D L D R D2 L' U R' F 
36. 15.49 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 D' F2 D U' F U B' F2 L U' B' U L B' 
37. 17.89 F R2 U2 D' L U' D2 F2 U' F' U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 F U2 
38. 12.74 F2 U R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 B' L2 R D' B F' D2 U' 
39. 14.20 F2 U2 L' U B2 L B2 D B R' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U 
40. 17.82 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L D R' B R F2 D' R B2 D 
41. 13.18 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R B' D' U' L D R B2 U2 
42. (11.71) D' B2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 L F' U' B U' F' L2 D L' 
43. 13.99 U2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 L D2 U2 R U2 B' D' L' F' U F' U2 F R2 U' 
44. 15.30 L' B2 D' F' L2 D2 B L2 B' U R' U2 L B2 R' F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 
45. 14.51 F2 B2 L U' F' D' F2 U F U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 
46. 13.23 F' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 L D2 L2 D' R2 B' R2 F2 L' U 
47. 16.03 D' B' L F' R L' B' D L' B U R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U 
48. (11.80) R' F2 L' B R2 L' F2 U B' R' U D F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 
49. 15.37 F2 B R D' L' U' D R U2 F D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 F2 B' D2 
50. 15.30 B D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 B R2 F2 R' D' F2 L U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B' 
51. 15.45 F2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L' R2 D B' F U2 B2 D R' B 
52. 13.96 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' D L' R' U2 B' U2 R2 D' R2 
53. 15.59 L B2 L2 R B2 L B2 U2 R' U' F' L' F' U2 L R B D' 
54. (23.07) U' B2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 U R2 B2 F' U R F' D B' F2 L B2 
55. 13.44 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 F' U L2 U2 L B2 U F' R' 
56. 16.53 F' L2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F D R' U2 B D' F2 L' U 
57. (23.26) F2 R' F R2 L D F R' U2 B' U R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 D' B2 
58. 17.39 L B' R2 D' F' B' L F R' D2 B U2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 
59. 16.32 F2 U2 B D2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 B2 F' L2 U B F' D' R 
60. 14.40 D L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R B' L2 D' U B' U B D2 F 
61. 11.95 B D2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 F L' U' B L2 D' U' B' 
62. 14.40 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 L D' L2 R' D R2 B2 U B D' F' 
63. 16.35 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 R B2 L U' L F D2 L2 F2 R' 
64. 14.18 R' U2 D' F U2 B2 R F U F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D2 
65. 15.61 U L' F2 L D' F D' R2 F D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 
66. 14.69 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D F R D' R2 B' L2 F2 L' D R D' 
67. 14.40 U' R L U' D2 F' R D2 F2 D B' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 
68. 17.85 D2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 D' U' B' R' F L' U' F' D' F 
69. 16.24 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' L D2 U' F L' F D B' L D' 
70. 15.26 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D U' L' U' B D U B' L R' D2 B 
71. 15.50 B2 U' L B2 R U F' R' F' D R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 
72. 18.52 D B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R F' L B' D R F2 D' F' R' 
73. 12.82 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F L2 F2 R' F' D2 L F 
74. 19.12 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R' F' L D F' D' U R U2 B' L' 
75. 14.99 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B D2 F2 U B L' D B F D' 
76. 15.25 R2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 B L2 D2 B' F2 D2 R U' 
77. 18.64 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B' U' B' R' F L2 B R B2 U 
78. 16.38 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' L' U' R U' R2 B D L' F D R' 
79. 14.09 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' D' R' B' U F L R F U2 
80. 11.97 F2 U R B2 D' F L2 U' R F U2 B' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' L2 U2 
81. 16.32 L2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 R' B' F' L D L2 D' F D2 R' F2 
82. 13.92 B R2 D2 L2 B R2 B F2 R2 D2 B R' F D2 B2 U' R2 B F U' L' 
83. 17.55 R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F' U L' D2 F' R D' R' D2 U 
84. 15.46 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 D B2 D2 U2 B' R U B2 L' B R2 U L2 F' 
85. 13.24 D2 R' F2 D' B L' B2 R' L' B' R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 
86. 15.07 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R U' R D2 F L' D2 L2 U F2 
87. 12.40 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 U B' R' B D' U2 R' U' L' D' 
88. 15.69 B2 L' B L2 F U D R' D' L D2 B R2 F B U2 R2 L2 F D2 L2 
89. 15.18 U B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 F' U B' R F2 U' B' L' B2 R 
90. 12.94 U' L2 R2 D B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D B' U2 F2 D' R' B2 R' F2 R' D' 
91. 14.64 D' F2 R2 L2 D' L' U' R D' F U2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 
92. 16.68 D R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F' R' B2 F' D' R B R D2 U 
93. 18.17 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F' U' L' D' L2 F L D' L2 
94. 17.42 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U R' U' R U' F' D U' R2 F' L' 
95. 13.29 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 R' U B D L' D2 B' R' F' 
96. 16.08 B2 L' R' D2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 L R' D' B2 R U' F' R' D' U2 L' 
97. (20.04) D2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' U' B2 R D' L' R' B L2 F 
98. 15.72 L U R2 D2 F D L' D' L' U' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 
99. 14.68 B' F L2 D2 U2 B D2 F D2 R2 U2 L' F2 U' L D2 F' D U2 B' D2 
100. 13.45 B D F' U2 L' F' L B' U2 R B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.37
worst time: 9.21


current avg5: 5.34 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 3.94 (σ = 0.60)


current avg12: 4.87 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 4.20 (σ = 0.85)


current avg100: 4.97 (σ = 0.95)
best avg100: 4.97 (σ = 0.95)

It was sup 5 until solve 59, then it hovered around 4.93-4.93 until solve 85 then not only did the scrambles turn into crap, I was for some reason, shaking.

Sub 5 Pyraminx Average of 100. My average of 50 every day this week has paid off 



Spoiler



3.97, 6.91, 3.64, 5.32, 4.07, 5.51, 4.77, 6.75, 6.40, 3.55, 5.21, 5.15, 3.70, 5.94, 5.25, 4.67, 5.64, 4.90, 4.93, 5.09, 4.84, 6.83, 5.17, 7.26, 5.51, 5.05, 4.91, 5.98, 3.57, 8.42, 3.63, 4.43, 6.15, 3.86, 4.03, 7.70, 4.77, 3.43, 6.26, 3.79, 5.03, 5.22, 4.73, 4.52, 3.18, 4.70, 9.21, 4.54, 5.50, 6.23, 4.52, 4.22, 6.51, 5.12, 2.64, 3.91, 3.36, 4.90, 4.56, 5.14, 4.38, 5.68, 3.39, 3.74, 5.58, 3.02, 5.67, 2.37, 4.35, 5.02, 6.92, 4.62, 6.68, 5.68, 4.54, 4.16, 5.15, 3.69, 5.57, 6.49, 4.17, 4.98, 5.71, 4.71, 5.26, 7.07, 3.22, 6.54, 4.61, 5.32, 3.50, 4.03, 3.28, 6.34, 5.18, 5.65, 6.58, 5.16, 3.67, 5.22


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 2, 2013)

It's been awhile.

4x4x4 Average of 5: 49.87
1. 48.81 f u L2 B' F' D f F' R L2 U L D F U2 L2 B2 L' B' r' L' u r R2 F' r2 F' R2 B2 F u U B2 u' D B U2 B2 D' U 
2. 53.13 L f2 U' B2 f u' B2 r2 f2 u R' U' r' f U F' r' u U2 f' U D2 R' f F L' u' F2 u F2 L' F B' D L' u2 r2 R' U2 r2 
3. (45.73) U R2 L U L' F2 B f2 u2 U R B r B' U' r' U2 r F2 L2 r2 F' L2 r2 U' R2 U R2 r' F2 f r2 R2 U F' U' u' D F2 U' 
4. (57.37) F2 r u2 D2 F2 f' r2 R U2 D L2 F R L D2 U2 u F2 r2 L2 f L' R' f' r F D2 f2 F2 U' R' D2 L2 D2 U L2 D u2 f' D' 
5. 47.67 B2 u B' F' L' r' B' R2 u R' r' B' u' r' u' B f' F' D' r F' B' D2 B U D2 f' D r' B2 L' F' u D' R U' f2 B2 L U'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 2, 2013)

16.89 3x3 ao50. Starting a beginning of the month ao50 challenge. I am going to do an ao50 each 1st (or 2nd if too busy) of the month to chart my progress. 
Also,
15.28 ao5 (yay pretty close if not PB)
16.24 ao12 (meh)
13.69 single (that's my English teachers favorite number lol)


----------



## maxcube (Oct 2, 2013)

First sub15 average of 12, wish I could do this all the time. Took a 2 week break from cubing just prior to this. Some scrambles might not be the ones that I used, because sometimes I'll type in my time wrong (my stackmat is not plugged in), and have to cancel that entry to input it correctly.

Rubik's cube
Oct 1, 2013 8:54:59 PM - 9:02:01 PM

Mean: 14.79
Average: 14.87
Best time: 12.07
Median: 15.02
Worst time: 16.71
Standard deviation: 1.35

Best average of 5: 14.38
3-7 - 15.38 (13.21) (15.78) 14.48 13.28

Best average of 12: 14.87
1-12 - (12.07) 15.21 15.38 13.21 15.78 14.48 13.28 16.51 14.82 15.80 14.26 (16.71)

1. 12.07 U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L' B U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B U' B'
2. 15.21 R2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F D F' R' B D' L' B F' L2
3. 15.38 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L' B D2 L' U' F' D' R' L2 F D
4. 13.21 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 F' U2 F2 L2 U F' D L2
5. 15.78 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 D' F U' B' U L D2 R' U R2 D' U'
6. 14.48 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D' F' L B2 D2 F2 R2 D L U' F2 U'
7. 13.28 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 B' D2 L' B' F' D2 F U L
8. 16.51 F2 R2 D R2 D' U' F2 D L2 U' F2 R U2 F2 L2 F R' B2 D F U'
9. 14.82 U' F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D L U R2 F' D' R U R2 D2 U
10. 15.80 B2 U B2 L2 D U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R F U R2 L D R' D' F2 L'
11. 14.26 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 D L2 U' R' L' U R' F' U' L' B L2 U' R
12. 16.71 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L U2 R' B' U B' L2 B' F' D2 U'


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> What the actual ****.
> (3.02), (0.81), 2.06, 1.59, 2.01, 2.46, 2.18, 2.02, 2.08, 2.07, 2.35, 1.70= *2.05 avg12*
> 
> 1.68, 2.75, 3.13, 1.70, 3.09, 2.09, 3.31, 3.57, 3.12, 1.77, (7.21), 1.69, (4.05), 2.28, 2.78, (1.45), 3.02, 2.19, 1.68, 3.61, 1.80, 3.01, 1.86, 2.30, 2.01, 3.02, (0.81), 2.06, 1.59, 2.01, 2.46, 2.18, 2.02, 2.08, 2.07, 2.35, 1.70, (4.65), (1.55), 2.31, 2.18, 2.60, 2.69, 2.04, 2.23, 2.36, 2.90, 2.37, 2.55, 1.92= *2.37 avg50*



What the heck. There was that whole conversation about this being 7x7, and then I planned out a very witty reply, searched for 20 minutes for the posts to quote, AND THEN THE CONVO GETS DELETED. AARRRGGG


----------



## Iggy (Oct 2, 2013)

1:49.79 5x5 avg12, 0.05 slower than PB.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 2, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-10-2
solves/total: 1000/1000

single
best: 8.87
worst: 17.51

mean of 3
current: 13.39 (σ = 1.37)
best: 10.90 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 5
current: 14.19 (σ = 1.11)
best: 11.66 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 12
current: 13.90 (σ = 1.11)
best: 12.26 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 50
current: 13.48 (σ = 1.17)
best: 12.87 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 100
current: 13.51 (σ = 1.18)
best: 12.98 (σ = 1.15)

avg of 1000
current: 13.35 (σ = 1.07)
best: 13.35 (σ = 1.07)

Average: 13.35 (σ = 1.07)

8 Sub 10s, 1 sub 9

Best seesion in a while


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 2, 2013)

31.1 second 3x3 solve. It sucks, but it made me happy


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 2, 2013)

penguinz7 said:


> 31.1 second 3x3 solve. It sucks, but it made me happy



If a solve makes you happy, the solve doesn't suck


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 2, 2013)

4x4 avg5 1:35.87. So close... Last solve was 1:37.xx with double parity and a V perm, which is a problem for me since the V perm I use doesn't really work that well on 4x4 so that's pretty good for me.

Thanks to yoshinator. That half center technique is pretty awesome. Still getting used to it, but it gets easier and easier.


----------



## maxcube (Oct 2, 2013)

Just barely beat by ao5 pb of 14.00 with a 13.95. 

Best average of 5: 13.95
1-5 - (12.45) 15.06 13.08 (18.96) 13.72

Was the first 5 in an average of 12, which turned out to be 15.32.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 2, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 300/300
best time: 54.82
worst time: 1:24.21

current avg5: 1:09.74 (σ = 1.50)
best avg5: 59.96 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 1:08.36 (σ = 5.22)
best avg12: 1:01.64 (σ = 2.95)

current avg100: 1:10.20 (σ = 4.82)
best avg100: 1:07.67 (σ = 4.48)

session avg: 1:09.18 (σ = 4.64)
session mean: 1:09.21

Mega ofc... 300/1000. I had a 1:00.20 with a pop at 53 seconds and it was a 3cycle corners so another almost sub 1 but not sub1 due to pop/lockup/idiocy.


----------



## Wassili (Oct 2, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 300/300
> best time: 54.82
> worst time: 1:24.21
> ...



Wait... a 300 solve session?


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 2, 2013)

Odd 3x3 PB Avg5 13.06 = (12.01) 15.14 12.02 12.02 (15.52)


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 2, 2013)

9.15, 9.36, 8.16, 8.25, 11.22, (6.75), 10.29, (12.93), 10.14, 9.22, 8.18, 8.26 = 9.22 
Haven't broken a PB in a while.
(8.18), 8.26, (10.50), 8.69, 8.64 = 8.53

6.75 was a forced PLL skip (R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2)


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 2, 2013)

My 2x2 times are now somewhat more proportional to my 3x3 times. That's an accomplishment right?

best time: 1.33
worst time: 4.98

current avg5: 3.54 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 1.80 (σ = 0.35) PB (lol)

current avg12: 3.01 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 2.42 (σ = 0.49) PB

current avg50: 2.81 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 2.76 (σ = 0.53) PB

session avg: 2.83 (σ = 0.58)
session mean: 2.85


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 2, 2013)

WTF I don't know how I got this. PB AVG of 5 for 3x3
Cube: Fangshi V1

times (reset):
29.27, 26.83, 32.47, 33.51, 30.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 26.83
worst time: 33.51

current avg5: 30.66 (σ = 1.34)
best avg5: 30.66 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 30.66 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 30.46


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 2, 2013)

1.91, 2.12, 1.81, 2.37, 2.58, 1.73, 2.11, 2.35, 2.32, 1.94, 2.00, 2.31, 1.78, 1.62, 1.87, 1.53, 2.56, 3.00, 1.52, (3.40), 2.43, 1.98, 1.50, 1.67, 1.38, 1.73, (1.38), 1.88, (3.86), 2.47, 1.72, 2.91, 2.98, 1.77, 2.00, 2.12, 2.18, 2.21, 2.22, 2.43, 1.48, (5.05), (1.12), 2.19, 2.15, 2.69, 1.45, 1.53, (1.26), 1.87 = 2.05 avg50


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 1.91, 2.12, 1.81, 2.37, 2.58, 1.73, 2.11, 2.35, 2.32, 1.94, 2.00, 2.31, 1.78, 1.62, 1.87, 1.53, 2.56, 3.00, 1.52, (3.40), 2.43, 1.98, 1.50, 1.67, 1.38, 1.73, (1.38), 1.88, (3.86), 2.47, 1.72, 2.91, 2.98, 1.77, 2.00, 2.12, 2.18, 2.21, 2.22, 2.43, 1.48, (5.05), (1.12), 2.19, 2.15, 2.69, 1.45, 1.53, (1.26), 1.87 = 2.05 avg50



Don't learn EG-2, k?


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Don't learn EG-2, k?



still keyboard so dont worry.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2013)

I know. But still  you should do a video of your finger tricks for your EG-1 algs. I don't know how you executed F2 R U at' U2 R U R' U' F so fast.

Edit: do you double lefty flick the U2?


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 2, 2013)

Btw that was a bit of a dodgy one. I did U' U'. And I assume you know R' F R2 U' R2' F R [R2 F2 R2] for that case as well (block in front)...it's much faster than the fru one but only useful for particular first faces.

and Rob suggested I do videos of my execution so I guess ill do that in the next few days.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, U' U' is way faster than U2 right double flick


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 2, 2013)

Average of 5: 32.84
1. 31.50+ Rw L' U2 F R2 Rw B2 Uw' Rw U2 B' F' R2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U R' B L2 U F' L2 B2 L2 F D2 Rw B' U2 Rw' Fw2 D' L F U2 Uw' B' D2 
2. 31.12 B2 U' L2 R Rw F Uw U F D2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 R F Rw F R' Rw2 B F Rw' R Uw' B2 Rw F Rw2 U' F U2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw' B' Rw' B2 F' 
3. (29.81) L' F' R L D' Fw2 F2 L Fw2 F' R2 F U' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 D B2 Fw' D' R' Fw' Uw2 R' Fw' R F Fw' U' D2 L F U' R2 Rw2 Fw' U' L Rw2 B 
4. 35.91 D' Fw' Rw' U2 D Uw' Fw' F D2 Rw' B Uw2 U2 D' B' L' Fw' L B2 R2 Fw Uw' R2 Fw2 R2 Rw' B2 Fw D2 L R2 U F R' B2 D Rw Fw2 R' L2 
5. (39.95) B L Fw' L' D' U' Rw' B2 F' D Uw2 F B2 U Uw F2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw' F' D' L B F R Fw2 R B' R' Rw' D2 Fw2 U R2 Fw


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 2, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 32.84
> 1. 31.50+ Rw L' U2 F R2 Rw B2 Uw' Rw U2 B' F' R2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U R' B L2 U F' L2 B2 L2 F D2 Rw B' U2 Rw' Fw2 D' L F U2 Uw' B' D2
> 2. 31.12 B2 U' L2 R Rw F Uw U F D2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 R F Rw F R' Rw2 B F Rw' R Uw' B2 Rw F Rw2 U' F U2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw' B' Rw' B2 F'
> 3. (29.81) L' F' R L D' Fw2 F2 L Fw2 F' R2 F U' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 D B2 Fw' D' R' Fw' Uw2 R' Fw' R F Fw' U' D2 L F U' R2 Rw2 Fw' U' L Rw2 B
> ...



What the hell? PB avg12?


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> What the hell? PB avg12?



No, popped on next solve and got another 39 lol


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 2, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> No, popped on next solve and got another 39 lol



What is yours though?


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> What is yours though?



34.93


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

sq-1
17.68 avg50, 18.51 avg100, and this: (all three 13's were fullstep)

Average of 5: 14.72
1. (22.22) (3, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -4)
2. 16.41 (-2, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (6, -4) / (0, -4) / (5, -2) / 
3. (13.72) (1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0)
4. 13.84 (1, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, -2) / (3, -4) / (0, -3) / 
5. 13.90 (4, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2013)

2.11 avg50 8puzl

Best average of 50: 1.536, 1.976, 2.670, 3.144, 3.145, 2.328, 1.248, 1.720, 1.640, 1.184, 2.280, 2.992, 2.088, 2.623, 2.945, 2.440, 1.975, 2.792, 1.320, 1.439, 1.728, 1.872, 2.312, 1.912, 2.280, 2.208, 3.288, 2.512, 0.838, 2.304, 0.639, 2.577, 2.135, 2.104, 2.312, 2.472, 1.712, 2.135, 2.311, 2.152, 1.703, 2.360, 2.896, 1.125, 3.919, 1.304, 1.528, 2.151, 1.656, 2.048 = 2.113


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

56 cubes in 20 minutes with real man scramble
I only used 1 cube
If I had a scrambler it would go up to like 80-90.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 3, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> 56 cubes in 20 minutes with real man scramble
> I only used 1 cube
> If I had a scrambler it would go up to like 80-90.



:fp The point of real man is you scramble yourself. But nice.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats what I meant. But thanks.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> sq-1
> 17.68 avg50, 18.51 avg100, and this: (all three 13's were fullstep)
> 
> Average of 5: 14.72
> ...



Did some more solves and got down to 18.40 avg100


EDIT:
wtf is this, first sub-10 square-1 single... and it's fullstep lolol

9.87 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -4)

-1,-2 / 1,0 / 0,-2 / -1,3 / -3,0 / [Cubeshape]
-5,0 / [CO]
-3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / [EO]
-1,0 / 3,-3 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / [CP]
-2,-3 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / -1,0 [EP]


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 3, 2013)

1.61 AO12 half stackmat. Was using the drop to stop feature on Fivetimer.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 3, 2013)

lol 15.20 Square-1 
Scramble: (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)

Reconstruction:
0,-2/3,2/5,4/-3,0/ (cubeshape)
-5,-3/ (CO)
0,3/-1,-1/ (EO)
6,5/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/3,0 (CP and EP)


----------



## kannabie (Oct 3, 2013)

It has been almost a year, but I finally learned all CFOP (Friedrich) OLLs and PLLs.
Yeah, sounds lame, but it is quite an accomplishment for me, anyway (I can't spare a lot of time for cubing) ))
Now it's time to start polishing cross, f2l, fingertricks and overall speed. It'll probably take me another year, but I'm planning to switch to Roux once I'm through with CFOP. ))


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 3, 2013)

kannabie said:


> It has been almost a year, but I finally learned all CFOP (Friedrich) OLLs and PLLs.



You shouldn't complain, it took me 15 months.

Accomplishment:
1:45.xx OH PLL time-attack.
slowed down badly towards the end.
Most PLLs are around 3-4 seconds now though.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 3, 2013)

2:34.93 REAL MAN Pyraminx avg12. Just for fun. No where near Odder and Drew though. 

Average of 12: 4.86
1. 4.33 U' L B U' B' R U B' L l' b 
2. 5.02 L U' R B' U R' L R l' b' u' 
3. 4.84 L B R B U L' B R l b' u' 
4. 4.56 L U' R B' U' B L B' l' r' b u 
5. 4.15 U' L B' L' R U B U l r u 
6. 4.34 U L B L' R' B' L U' l' r' u 
7. (4.13) L' U' R' L B U' L B' l r' u 
8. 5.12 L B' L' R' U' B' L' R' l b' 
9. 6.01 R B L' U' R B' R L l b' u' 
10. 5.46 L' U B' R' U' R U' R L r b' u' 
11. 4.81 U L' U' L' R' B' U R L l r' b' 
12. (DNF(0.21)) U R' L' B L U' B L r' b u


----------



## kannabie (Oct 3, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> You shouldn't complain, it took me 15 months.


Thanks! I feel better now)))
It is not about complaining, I just wish I had more time to spare for cubing)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 3, 2013)

PB avg12 

[h=5]PB avg12 = 15.02

11.55 R' D L2 D' B D2 F2 R' L B' F2 R2 D R L U R' B L2 U2 R' B' F U' R2
15.73 F2 L2 U D' B2 D2 R' U2 F2 B2 D' F2 B R2 D' F' L' D2 U' B' R' L' F U' F
15.98 F2 U L F L2 D2 R L' D B2 U2 L D F' B' U' F D' B F' D B' R' D2 F
13.30 U' R' U2 L B' D2 R' L2 B U' B' F L' D2 L2 F' R2 B' D R2 L' B2 F R2 U2
16.52 L R2 B F2 U R2 U2 D L' U R U B2 U D' L' B2 D' F' R B L2 D L U2
14.49 R' D' R' F' R' D' F R' D B D' B' U2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F U2 R2 L2 B2
15.94 D' F2 L2 R' U D2 R2 F2 D F D' F2 D L' F D U2 L D2 L2 U B' U2 D F
15.96 D R2 D2 L' R B2 U D2 R' U' F L F' L2 U' B2 U F' D' B' F R B F' D'
14.06 U R2 U2 L R' F' D' B' F2 D B' R B R' B' U2 B2 L' D' B D R L2 F2 U2
15.77 R' L2 D L2 F2 B2 U' F' D' L2 U L' D' R' U2 F' R2 U F L2 D2 U' B' L2 B
14.01 L B' L' D2 B2 U' D2 B R U' B D B' L2 F' B U2 F2 L' U L2 B2 L2 U' F2
14.97 U' F2 R2 D2 F L F2 L D2 L' R2 D' R' L B' F' L2 U L' U B' U' L D L2

damn so close to sub-15[/h]


----------



## YddEd (Oct 3, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> PB avg12
> 
> [h=5]PB avg12 = 15.02
> 
> ...


You should've rolled it.. :/

24.61 Roux OH Single.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2013)

2x2x2 Ao100 4.73, still no set method. Cools


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 3, 2013)

YddEd said:


> You should've rolled it.. :/
> 
> 24.61 Roux OH Single.



needed a sub-15 to get a sub-15 avg12, got a 15.54, from thereon it went downhill


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2013)

Best average of 5: 5.324, 5.296, 5.528, 8.912, 5.720 = 5.524

on wideo


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 3, 2013)

Average of 12: 12.81
1. 14.66 D2 B L B R' B2 U' B L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 B2 U' D' B2 
2. 13.29 F R2 F2 D2 F U2 B D2 U2 F R2 D' F L2 D2 L2 U L' F' D2 R2 
3. 11.95 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F' L' R B F2 L F2 D2 R2 D' 
4. 11.20 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' R2 U' F' U L D B' D R U' 
5. 13.92 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 R' D2 B' F2 L2 F' L' U' B' R 
6. 12.84 U2 F' D2 F D2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 L R' B R2 D B' L2 U' 
7. 13.29 B D2 L2 D2 B U2 B L2 B' L2 B U L B R U' F R B2 F2 U' 
8. 11.79 D F2 D F2 D B2 U F2 D F2 D2 R' F D L2 U L F' R U2 R 
9. (15.16) F2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U F' R' B' D' U L' U2 L2 
10. (10.11) U2 L B' U D' F D L F' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 U 
11. 13.04 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 U B2 L' U F' R F2 L2 R2 D 
12. 12.10 B2 R U' L U' D' L B' R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' D2 R2 U F2 

PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Best average of 5: 5.324, 5.296, 5.528, 8.912, 5.720 = 5.524
> 
> on wideo



**** not actually on wideo, i recorded everything apart from those solves


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2013)

OH PB: 26.45. Had an F2L pair solved after EOLine, CP skip, P2GLL skip with no AUF.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 3, 2013)

best time: 12.29
worst time: 30.99

current avg5: 23.42 (σ = 4.59)
best avg5: 16.18 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 20.63 (σ = 3.13)
best avg12: 17.75 (σ = 1.95)

current avg50: 19.25 (σ = 2.36)
best avg50: 19.06 (σ = 2.27)

current avg100: 19.92 (σ = 2.56)
best avg100: 19.78 (σ = 2.40)

All OH PBs


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2013)

16.28 square 1 single

ep skip


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 3, 2013)

*First Sub-30/ Questions about yours.*

First sub-30!!!!! 28.19! 

So how long did it take you guys to get your first sub-30, and what methods?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Getting into OH recently. Could most likely be sub 30 by the end of the month

Solves 1-5 makes a 32.70 ao5
Average of 12: 34.11
1. 32.53 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F' D' B' R F' L D2 R' U' F' 
2. (29.44) B2 U2 F L2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F D' F2 L2 F L' F2 L' R2 D2 
3. 30.86 U F U' L' F2 R2 U' R' F R' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2 
4. 34.71 D U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B R' D L' B R' D B' U' B2 
5. (37.21) U B2 D2 L F' L2 U2 L D F U' R2 U B2 D F2 U' D2 L2 F2 D 
6. 35.77 L2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B D B2 
7. 36.29 U2 F2 R2 B R2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F D U' L F' R2 U' L' R2 F2 R' 
8. 33.64 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 U B L' R2 U' L D R2 F D2 F' 
9. 34.15 D2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' F' U2 F D' L' U B F L2 F' L D 
10. 33.47 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 F' D' F2 R B U F L R B2 F 
11. 32.80 F U2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 U' B' D U2 L2 U2 F R' F2 
12. 36.83 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R' B R


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2013)

8puzl 

Best average of 5: 2.528, 1.184, 1.255, 1.351, 0.896 = 1.263


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 4, 2013)

OH PBs

1-5 are 12.15 ao5. Also, 14.35 ao50 and 14.90 ao100

Average of 12: 13.25
1. (10.48) B R B D R U' F2 B2 R' F' U2 L2 U L2 D R2 U R2 F2 B2 
2. 12.47 U' F2 D' R2 B' U B' R' B' L' U' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 
3. 11.24 D2 U2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L R2 F2 R D' B' R2 U' L2 D F' L2 D2 F' 
4. 13.11 R2 U2 R' F L2 F2 U' F B' D F2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 U2 L 
5. 12.74 B' R' F L2 F' B' L2 D' F' L U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' D' F2 L2 
6. 14.46 L' B L2 B' D R' D L2 B U L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 
7. (14.56) D2 U' R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B L R' U2 B R U' B' D2 
8. 13.79 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R' F2 R' U' B D F D2 U2 R 
9. 14.43 B2 F2 R B2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 D L2 B U' B2 F L' F2 D2 R' 
10. 13.13 F' D2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F D' R2 D B R U B2 U B2 L2 
11. 13.54 D' F2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L D F' D U' F' R B' L' 
12. 13.54 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B L F2 L2 B' R F2 D R U' 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.90
1. 14.05 R F2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 R D L B2 F' U' L' U2 B2 R' F 
2. 13.48 U B' D L U F D B2 U' F2 L U' B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U 
3. 12.38 F' R2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U' L B D F2 L U R D' 
4. 13.22 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B L' U2 F2 U B D' F2 L R2 
5. 16.65 D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B2 U F2 L R' U2 B U B2 U L U2 
6. 14.59 R2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 U R' U2 F2 L2 R D B U2 
7. 14.46 D L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U' B2 L' U2 R' B D2 R2 D R' D2 U 
8. 18.50 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 F' L2 R U' L2 B U' L2 R' D' 
9. 16.47 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 R B U R2 F' R' B2 L D U' 
10. 15.87 U2 L2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 F D2 B' D B R2 F R' D2 L B' U' B' 
11. 15.53 L D2 B2 L F2 L2 R' U2 R F2 R2 F' D' B U2 R U2 R' D' U 
12. 15.35 B' R2 B' L B' U' R2 U F' D' F2 L2 U2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U 
13. 13.29 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R B2 L2 R' B' F2 D2 F U2 L' B' U' F2 
14. 15.85 F2 L' B L2 D' F L U2 B' L' U L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 B2 D' L2 
15. 16.47 D L2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 L' B' U F2 L D B L2 B2 U 
16. 12.32 D2 F' D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 U R2 B' L' D R F D' F' 
17. 14.80 F2 U2 R B2 F2 R B2 F2 R' D B D U' B2 U2 L' B L2 
18. 15.25 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 B L' R B F2 L' B2 L' R' U' R' 
19. (10.48) B R B D R U' F2 B2 R' F' U2 L2 U L2 D R2 U R2 F2 B2 
20. 12.47 U' F2 D' R2 B' U B' R' B' L' U' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 
21. (11.24) D2 U2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L R2 F2 R D' B' R2 U' L2 D F' L2 D2 F' 
22. 13.11 R2 U2 R' F L2 F2 U' F B' D F2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 U2 L 
23. 12.74 B' R' F L2 F' B' L2 D' F' L U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' D' F2 L2 
24. 14.46 L' B L2 B' D R' D L2 B U L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 
25. 14.56 D2 U' R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B L R' U2 B R U' B' D2 
26. 13.79 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R' F2 R' U' B D F D2 U2 R 
27. 14.43 B2 F2 R B2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 D L2 B U' B2 F L' F2 D2 R' 
28. 13.13 F' D2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F D' R2 D B R U B2 U B2 L2 
29. 13.54 D' F2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L D F' D U' F' R B' L' 
30. 13.54 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B L F2 L2 B' R F2 D R U' 
31. 11.81 R U2 F2 L R D2 U2 L F2 U2 R' D' F' L B F2 R2 B U' B2 F' 
32. (20.28) B2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 L F L B' U L R2 B2 R D' B' L2 
33. 15.47 F D' F2 U F B' D' F U2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 D F2 
34. 13.80 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L U' B2 R' F' U2 L D' L2 U2 
35. 14.79 L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R D' U2 L B2 D U B R D 
36. 13.30 L2 F2 R2 D U L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U B2 L B2 L' U2 L2 D' 
37. 16.89 U' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 R U B' F' D F' L U' R' B2 
38. 14.81 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B' U2 L' F' U' L2 U' L B' U' 
39. 12.70 B2 D F2 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 U' L R D' B R' D R 
40. 14.79 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U' F' R F U' L' B U' R' D' B' 
41. 15.00 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U B R F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 
42. 13.06 D R' F L2 B' D R' U2 D F U2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 B 
43. 11.89 F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F U L B' F L B2 U2 B' R2 
44. 12.54 B D' F U2 L F2 U' R' D F U2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 
45. 20.11+ R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' L' D' R2 D' B U' L2 D2 U' 
46. 15.83 R2 B2 R B2 L' R' F2 L2 D' L B D B' R U B' L2 F2 
47. 14.97 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' D L' B' L2 B2 F' U' L B R2 
48. 14.12 B U2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' F' R' F2 L2 U L R' U 
49. 16.44 R2 F D' R' L2 F L U B R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 
50. 15.25 D R2 F L B L' U' F2 R' D' L' U D F2 U D B2 L2 D F2 B2 
51. 16.97 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F' U R2 F R' D' B' L' U L 
52. 17.00+ F2 D F2 U2 B U' L' D2 F' R' D2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L F2 B2 U2 
53. 14.17 L2 D L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' B' F R' U' L' F D' R' F' R' 
54. 15.86 U2 B2 L D2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R D L' U2 B2 F D2 
55. 15.27 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 U B2 U' B2 R U2 B D' F' L2 B2 U' L B' F2 
56. 14.04 D2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U B' D' B L F2 U' L' B F 
57. 14.22 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' U L2 R D2 U2 F U 
58. 15.82 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B R' F' U2 L' D' B R' U' R2 
59. (10.52) B L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 B D B' U' L F L' U' B R' D' 
60. 15.35 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U F2 U B2 U' R B F D' F L' R2 U' B R2 
61. 14.51 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R' D' F2 D2 L2 R' B D' R B 
62. 18.55 U' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 B' R D L F' U' F' L' B2 
63. 18.22 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D U2 L2 B R' B2 F' D2 R' D B L' R' 
64. 16.08 U' B' U2 D' B' U' B2 R2 D' R' F2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 
65. 16.60 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F U2 L2 B' F' L' D' L' U2 F' U' L2 R2 U' 
66. 17.08 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 L' B' R D L2 B' U B2 F' 
67. (9.73) D B2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B' L2 F2 D R D U B F' R 
68. 17.44 U F2 U2 R B U2 F' L2 B R2 U' R2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' D' 
69. 13.30 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U L2 F' U' L B D2 F2 L2 R' F2 L 
70. 16.40 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 D' L D2 F2 D B2 L' B' L D 
71. 15.29 L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 B U' B2 U R U2 R D2 B2 R U 
72. (DNF(44.67)) R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' F R2 D L R2 B' D2 R' D 
73. 15.15 F R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F D' U' B' D L' F' L R D' U' 
74. 15.85 L B U B' R L' B' R U' L F' U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' 
75. 15.91 L U2 D F D B2 D B D2 R U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 
76. 12.66 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U L2 U2 B' R U R' U' R2 B L' B F' 
77. 15.89 R2 B' U2 F U B' R2 L2 B' D2 L' U2 R' U2 R D2 L B2 L B2 
78. 13.98 F D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' U B' D L' F2 D' B' R' U B 
79. 13.88 U2 F2 R U2 R D2 L R D2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B' U' L U 
80. 17.69 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 L' F D' U' F2 L' D' B D L2 
81. 12.97 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R U' R B' R2 B' 
82. 14.92 L2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R U F' D L F' U' 
83. 18.87 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U F2 L' F L R2 U' F2 R2 
84. 12.42 F R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 U' F U2 B2 L' U' R B L' 
85. 13.29 L2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 D R F' L U F R2 F L' 
86. 16.31 U2 L' B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F' D U' R' U' L' B' D' B' U2 
87. (25.37) R2 U' B R' U2 F D' R2 L' U R2 D2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 L 
88. 16.00 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U R' U2 B2 D U' B' L2 R2 D B' L 
89. (47.49) F2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 R B' L U' R D R' B2 R B2 
90. (11.49) F' U' R2 U2 D2 B U' B U2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 
91. 11.78 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' U L2 F2 U B' U2 B2 R' D2 R' B D2 L' U' F 
92. 14.81 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L U2 L F R2 B2 F U' L 
93. 16.00 D2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 U F' R B' D' L' U R2 D2 F' 
94. 14.98 B2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D U B2 U2 F' D2 B L' U2 L' U B2 D' R' 
95. 14.72 F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B L R U' L' B' U F' D U 
96. 13.17 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U F D' B R F2 U' B R' U' R2 
97. 15.00 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B R D U' R' U2 B' D2 U 
98. 13.36 D' B U' F U B2 L' F B2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 
99. 17.49 U2 F' U L' U R' U2 D' B D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' L2 F2 R D2 F2 
100. (33.64) B D2 L2 U2 F L2 B U2 B' U2 B2 D F' R2 B' L D2 U2 L U' F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 4, 2013)

```
UU u'    dU u5'   dd u3    Ud u2'   dU u3'   Ud u4'   UU u4    UU u3'   UU u5    dd       dd
 dd d5    dU d4    UU d4'   Ud d4    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d2'   Ud
```


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 4, 2013)

I just had the stupidest sim solve ever. Should be in a failures thread or something. It was SO lucky. I didn't beat my PB because it was my first solve so I can't show replay but here's a reconstruction. Here's the scramble: http://i.imgur.com/bNJou4A.png

D' R' D U' R' F R // x-cross
U' R' U2 R U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' // 4th pair
(AUF/rotation) L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' // PLL

37 moves in 11.27, I normally do 60 moves in 14 seconds >_<

This was sooooo lucky after hundreds of sim solves with no skips. If I was on my home computer and warmed up it'd be easily 8 or so.


----------



## ravenguild08 (Oct 4, 2013)

OH 14.48 avg5 
one lucky solve. I thought this was fantastic, but I just realized that this isn't even my PB... Oh well.
I wasn't recording, but I managed to reconstruct the majority of the average.
EDIT: 14.00 avg5 because I immediately got a lucky 14.00 after reconstructing. lol. now that's a PB.



Spoiler: 1. 15.42



U2 B2 D2 B L2 R D' U F' D2 R' U2 B' F L2 F' L F2
forgot what happened





Spoiler: 2. (12.10)



D' U' R2 D' B2 F D2 B2 F' D L' B L2 R' B2 D' U2 R2

z2 x L' U L z' U z' x U L2' z2' D2' // cross
U R' U R // 1st pair
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
View at alg.garron.us
partial reconstruction. can't figure out the rest, but it was an OLL skip into U-perm





Spoiler: 3. 14.28



L' B' F' D2 U2 L' R B D' U L' U' B2 D B2 D B' L2

U2 L' U l' U x // cross
U' R U R2 U' R // 1st pair
y U L' U L2' U' L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
L' x' z' L' U L' U' L2' u // OLL
z U L U L' y' L2' u' L U' L' U L' u L2' U2 // PLL

View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: 4. 13.73



B' F' L' R' D' B L R F' D2 B' F' D2 F R2 B2 F2 D'

z D2' U' L' U2 L2' z' // cross
L U' L2' U' L // 1st pair
U L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
z' L2' U' L U // 3rd pair (breaking 4th pair)
z U y L' U' L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U L y' R U R' U' y L' // OLL
U2 L2' x D2' L' U' L D2' L' U L' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: 5. (15.53)



D2 U' B2 L' U L2 D U L B' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 D

x U L2' y L' U2 z' // cross
L U2 L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U2' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y z' U' L2' U L2' U' L U // 3rd pair
L2' U L2' U' L2' U L' U' // 4th pair
L u L2' U' L' U L' u' // OLL
z U L U' R' U L' U2' R U' R' U2' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: 6. 14.00



R2 B U2 F' U L2 R2 B R' B' F2 D L' R F' U2 L2
super easy x-cross.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 4, 2013)

6.281 R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D F2 R U R D' F R2 U' F

y' R' U R' U2 R2 L U L' D2 (Xcross)
y' U' R U' R' (F2L-1)
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L (F2L-2)
U' R' U R U' x' R U' R' U x (F2L-3)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (LL)

Need a sub 6 already ***


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

5x5
Really got into it this week and now have my biggest session ever on any size cube
Everythings PB by a lot

number of times: 158/158
best time: 1:43.928
worst time: 2:30.946

current avg5: 2:02.292 (σ = 2.58)
best avg5: 1:59.738 (σ = 5.97) *First Sub-2* 

current avg12: 2:03.998 (σ = 5.45)
best avg12: 2:03.850 (σ = 5.58)

current avg100: 2:08.485 (σ = 6.93)
best avg100: 2:08.485 (σ = 6.93)

session avg: 2:11.081 (σ = 7.64)
session mean: 2:11.046



Spoiler: Times



2:17.460, 2:30.621, 2:29.651,2:28.027, 2:10.367, 1:58.584,2:14.998, 2:02.552, 2:22.815,2:23.384, 2:27.789, 2:21.866,2:10.438, 2:20.657, 2:26.366,2:20.558, 2:24.682, 2:07.024,2:16.910, 2:30.946, 2:23.946,2:14.942, 2:27.261, 2:14.823,2:17.078, 2:04.276, 2:04.195,2:15.995, 2:21.007, 2:03.607,2:16.733, 2:04.261, 2:02.751,2:10.789, 2:17.977, 2:09.442,2:18.837, 2:14.007, 2:24.416,2:29.344, 2:28.543, 2:11.889,2:20.739, 1:57.168, 2:15.750,2:25.116, 2:10.788, 2:05.351,2:12.128, 2:28.308, 2:19.804,2:07.336, 2:02.399, 2:15.127,2:01.754, 2:02.372, 2:20.424,2:10.617, 2:15.905, 2:15.258,2:20.779, 1:58.502, 2:06.973,2:18.065, 2:05.058, 2:10.339,2:00.515, 2:18.056, 1:57.790,2:24.182, 2:08.057, 2:14.046,2:07.502, 2:05.811, 2:20.797,1:43.928, 2:04.135, 2:06.843,2:06.734, 1:53.730, 2:15.918,2:10.394, 2:13.515, 2:05.176,2:20.859, 2:15.690, 2:06.310,1:53.158, 2:16.694, 2:06.212,2:14.511, 2:20.232, 1:59.107,2:04.659, 2:06.700, 2:17.150,2:15.013, 2:13.871, 2:20.363,2:17.294, 2:02.324, 2:11.541,2:14.006, 1:57.909, 2:05.138,2:07.700, 2:18.263, 2:09.923,1:56.024, 2:23.840, 2:18.102,2:14.521, 2:13.547, 2:09.480,1:59.377, 2:08.985, 1:52.117,2:09.576, 2:09.894, 2:03.941,2:11.955, 1:57.926, 2:05.903,2:20.267, 2:11.934, 1:55.001,1:55.691, 2:18.547, 2:08.231,2:10.731, 2:08.124, 2:13.015,2:12.935, 2:03.977, 2:03.396,2:12.930, 1:57.921, 2:03.497,2:15.269, 2:12.644, 2:02.368,2:18.277, 1:58.986, 2:20.877,1:58.827, 2:01.317, 2:07.190,2:06.617, 1:59.147, 2:14.217,2:09.005, 2:05.716, 1:53.400,2:12.026, 1:51.566, 2:05.253,2:00.562, 2:01.060



I only had about 3 sub 2's before this session :tu


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 4, 2013)

Yay! Finished science paper. Means more time for cubing.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

penguinz7 said:


> First sub-30!!!!! 28.19!
> 
> So how long did it take you guys to get your first sub-30, and what methods?


 First sub-30? With fridrich, like 2 months. With roux<3, a couple weeks


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 4, 2013)

PB 6x6 single 

1. *2:38.95 * f' b' d' 3r' D f' F2 R2 3f L' R' r 3f' 3u2 B l d2 b2 F R2 U2 L2 l f2 r d' b2 B' l2 u' U L2 U' f' F2 3r2 3u' 3f 3r2 3f' 3r' F' l r2 u' R' 3u F' d' b r b f' U d2 3f' b' r2 B2 u b f 3u2 R u2 D' r' R2 D' 3f F' 3u U2 L2 B 3u R2 B2 3r' R'

3rd sub-3


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 4, 2013)

9.76 fullstep, haven't had a sub-10 in ages.

F2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 U' R2 F R2 D' U' F R' F' D2 U R'

Cross was something along the lines of l' F2 L2 D2
OLL was possibly R' U' R U' R' U2 R?
PLL was clockwise A Perm, can't reconstruct


----------



## Iggy (Oct 4, 2013)

Square-1

Best average of 5: 16.27
5-9 - 16.40 14.71 17.71 (29.07) (14.49)

Wat. The scrambles were quite lol (although I used random state). iirc, both 14s had EP skips, lol


----------



## Username (Oct 4, 2013)

7.83 L' R2 U D' F2 D2 R D' U' F2 R D' L2 U D L R' U2 L F' L R2 D U R

x2 y
R' D2 F D
U L U L'
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y R' U R U' R U R'
y U' R U' R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B'

48 moves /7.83 = 6.13 TPS


6th sub 8


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 4, 2013)

2x2

number of times: 300/300
best time: 0.92
worst time: 7.30

current avg5: 3.59 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 1.80 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 3.00 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 2.39 (σ = 0.57)

current avg50: 2.99 (σ = 0.55)
best avg50: 2.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 2.99 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 2.88 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 2.98 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 3.02


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 4, 2013)

number of times: 80/80
best time: 15.34
worst time: 32.65

current avg5: 17.34 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 16.81 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 19.01 (σ = 2.81)
best avg12: 19.01 (σ = 2.81)

session avg: 21.05 (σ = 3.54)
session mean: 21.12

24.48, 22.17, 21.91, 17.21, 19.31, 18.50, 18.40, 28.09, 17.14, 20.58, 19.37, 17.51, 24.69, 20.84, 18.36, 18.65, 28.68, 20.48, 18.63, 32.65, 21.94, 30.41, 15.78, 21.67, 21.57, 31.39+, 18.11, 23.65+, 19.62, 15.97, 17.11, 24.20, 19.92, 20.72, 20.62, 20.41, 20.33, 17.12, 31.42, 18.61, 16.82, 21.36, 23.64+, 19.71, 25.51, 24.98, 20.88+, 19.53, 21.22, 21.30, 16.91, 20.83, 29.73, 24.25, 22.26, 20.60, 19.35, 21.16, 21.24, 22.38, 22.06, 19.37, 21.93, 22.57, 21.98, 21.85+, 18.18, 18.85, 23.22, 20.53, 25.73, 24.32, 15.85, 18.62, 15.34, 15.95, 19.55, 16.72, 18.57, 16.72

Nice session; last 12 were Sub-20 race.


----------



## Richy (Oct 4, 2013)

3x3:

Best average of 5: 17.18
5-9 - 17.45 17.03 17.07 (16.29) (19.25)

Best average of 12: 18.64
1-12 - (20.84) 18.65 19.32 19.90 17.45 17.03 17.07 (16.29) 19.25 19.20 18.64 19.85


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 4, 2013)

2x2 pb single 3.93 (I use LBL so that's not bad)


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 4, 2013)

Holy ****!!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.47
worst time: 29.27

current avg5: 19.07 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 19.07 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 21.60 (σ = 2.90)
best avg12: 21.60 (σ = 2.90)

session avg: 21.60 (σ = 2.90)
session mean: 21.81

First ever sub 20 average 
Weird thing though: It was all done with CFOP. I decided to do a short avg12 with CFOP for fun, because why not? 
Now I'm a bit confused... Switch back to CFOP? I was probably just lucky, but I seem to be better at F2L recognition in general since I switched to ZZ. I guess that's because I am now aware of edge orientation.

CFOP is also fun again :/
Damn you CFOP for making me consider switching once again


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 5, 2013)

Yay! Ordered a clock from thecubicle. I hope I get sooner rather than later. 
Two reasons why I wanted it:
1. Cause ever since I met Kit, I wanted to get one
2. Other Ryans are great at clock (Vall and Jones) so maybe I will too


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 5, 2013)

14.73 mo3 on 3x3 with no execution with a 12 single. Yay!


----------



## slinky773 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ao5 PB: 18.35
18.52, 19.71, (25.83), 16.83, (16.77)

Awesome.

EDIT: Right afterwards, continuing on the same session, I got PB Ao12.

Ao12 PB: 19.55
18.52, 19.71, 25.83, 16.83, 16.77, 20.34, 18.10, 19.62, 19.42, 20.39, (DNF (23.40)), (16.23)


----------



## ottozing (Oct 5, 2013)

33.441 f' r' U2 B2 R' F R' U f' r2 f r2 f2 u' R' B U' D2 F' L2 F2 u' R B2 r2 D' u' f2 r2 R2 u2 L2 f F u' R' f' D2 R D2 

Exact same LL as my 6.28 from yesterday. R U2 R' U' R U' R' no auf before or after


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 5, 2013)

15.99 sq-1 avg12 = (13.58), 14.72, 14.11, 17.67, 14.99, 16.08, (21.38), 16.29, 16.52, 17.22, 13.79, 18.54

Part of 18.08 avg100


----------



## ottozing (Oct 5, 2013)

6.746 U' D' F' U2 B' U' R' F' B' R2 F2 D' U' L U2 D B' U R2 B' F' R2 D F2 U 

z2 y
B' F2 U' R' D' (Xcross)
U' R U2' R' U R U' R' (F2L-1)
R' U' R U' R' U R (F2L-2)
y R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' (F2L-3)
U R' U' R U r' R U' R' U r U (ELL)


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 2. Other Ryans are great at clock (Vall and *Jones*) so maybe I will too


:3
Sub-10 gogogo! Uphold the good name!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 5, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> :3
> Sub-10 gogogo! Uphold the good name!



I don't think _I'd_ be able to uphold the good name; so I think I'll leave clock alone


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I don't think _I'd_ be able to uphold the good name; so I think I'll leave clock alone


I believe in you!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 5, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> :3
> Sub-10 gogogo! Uphold the good name!



 I'll try. I already know a good sub-10 tips and tricks video.


----------



## andi25 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pyra:

number of times: 139/139
best time: *1.98*
worst time: 14.90

current avg5: 6.32 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: *3.70* (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 5.62 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: *3.90* (σ = 0.59)

current avg50: 5.20 (σ = 1.34)
best avg50: *5.03* (σ = 1.18)

current avg100: 5.51 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: *5.34* (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 5.54 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 5.72

*all PBs*


----------



## Akiro (Oct 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I'll try. I already know a good sub-10 tips and tricks video.



This one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz8nFArXUmo


----------



## ottozing (Oct 5, 2013)

Average of 5: 14.614
1. 16.034 B' U B2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 L B D R2 U D B' U' L R D R2 D 
2. 13.504 F2 B2 D2 B U D2 B' D L2 R2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D2 B' R F B U2 L2 R B L2 
3. (17.491) R L2 D' U' B' D' B2 D2 R2 U B' R U2 F' L2 R2 F' D U L2 U' R' D2 U2 F 
4. (13.201) B2 R2 U2 F U' D' F' B' U B U L' B' R F D2 F' D2 B2 F D2 U2 L D2 B' 
5. 14.304 D' R B' L2 D' B' D' F2 D U2 F D F2 D2 R' B L2 U2 R2 L2 D B2 U' F B2 

OH


----------



## porkynator (Oct 5, 2013)

*Heise sub20 avg100*
Finally 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.27
worst time: 29.94
best avg5: 15.26 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 17.05
best avg100: 19.99 (σ = 2.95)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.99
1. 21.12 D2 F D R F' B2 D R' D' R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 F D2 B' U2
2. 18.29 F B R' D2 F L' D' R' B D F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 U L2
3. 21.14 F2 D2 B' D' F U' F L U' B U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2
4. (29.34) U' R L2 D' L' F' L2 U F2 R' U2 B L2 U2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 B2
5. 23.03 L' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 F2 R2 U' B' U2 R D B' U' R' D2 B'
6. 17.50 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B' U R' B2 D' B2 L' U2 L R'
7. (12.89) D B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L' F D F U' F L' D' F U' R'
8. 14.89 R2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L' D2 U B' L' D' R2 F L' U2
9. 18.05 B U' L2 U2 D2 F D R2 U R2 U2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 R
10. 17.35 L R2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 B' U2 R' U' R2 F' R' D2 U F
11. 18.49 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L' R D2 B' R U2 F D B L
12. 18.62 D R' F R2 L2 B L' D' F' D' B2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 R
13. 22.22 D' R2 D' L U F R' B2 L U R2 U F2 D F2 B2 U R2 D R2
14. 17.11 B L' U2 L F' L2 D L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 R B2 L'
15. 16.83 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 L U F D B2 D' L2 F R2 D2
16. 17.27 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D R2 U' B L' D2 R' U L' D' B U L'
17. 20.53 U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 B' D R2 U2 B2 U B F U F2
18. 19.68 U2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F' L2 U B' F D' L U B U'
19. (26.91) B' L' U' B R2 B2 U2 D2 B' D L' D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2
20. 21.20 D' L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B' D F2 D L' D' B' F R' U2
21. 20.29 D2 L B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' F U' L U R2 B
22. 15.17 D2 R2 U2 B' F D2 B R2 B' L2 D L R' D B' R2 U B2 R2 F D2
23. 23.20 B2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B' R B' R2 B2 L D' L U2 B
24. 21.14 U' F' B2 L2 U2 D' F L U R B D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2
25. 23.90 B D2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 B' U B2 L' R B D2 B R' D' B
26. 18.30 L' B' R F' R' B' U D R' U2 L F2 R D2 L U2 L U2
27. 22.26 R' L2 F' R' F D2 L2 U' L' F B' L2 B U2 F' R2 L2 B' R2 F'
28. 22.15 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' B' D' B' D2 F U2 L2 D' F
29. 19.82 F' B U F2 B' U2 D F' R' L' F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 B' L2
30. 22.43 B U F2 R F2 D L2 B2 U' L F2 R2 D2 F D2 B R2 F L2 D2
31. 22.38 B R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 R2 F U2 B' D' U2 L' F R' F' U F2 D2 F
32. 19.82 L F2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L D2 L' B' D2 U B' D' L2 F2 R2 U
33. (29.68) B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' D' U2 B F U F2 L B U F
34. 20.29 F2 D' B R D L' D2 R2 B U' B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B U2
35. 15.27 B' R' B2 L2 F L' D' F D' L2 F D2 F2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2
36. 19.37 F2 D2 U2 R B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 D' B' L2 R' F' D2 L2 U R' F
37. 17.20 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 R F' R U B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D'
38. 22.23 U2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L D2 B2 R B2 D' R2 F L B2 L2 B' F2 R'
39. 20.60 D' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B D2 R F2 U L D' B2 F' R'
40. 21.66 F2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 F R' B' L B2 U' R2 U L R2
41. 19.57 L' F U' R' L2 D2 R F' D R2 U2 D2 R2 F' B2 L2 F B2 U2 D2
42. 22.38 U L' F L' U L2 B L U2 F2 B R2 D2 B R2 L2 U2 B2 U2
43. 16.80 R U2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F U L2 F L2 F2 R2 B' F2 L'
44. 23.70 F2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L B' U L D2 B2
45. 22.43 R2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 B2 D B2 L' D2 R2 B' L2 B' D'
46. 21.93 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D R2 U' B R' B U F' R' U' F' D2 L'
47. 18.82 L2 U B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 F' L R B' U2 R' D2 L' B2 R'
48. 15.06 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 L D2 L U L2 R2 B' U' F2
49. (27.37) U2 F2 R U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L F' U B U2 B U' L2
50. 19.78 F' U B2 L2 D' R' F2 U F2 L' B' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 F
51. (13.90) D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L U' B' U R
52. 16.23 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U2 L2 R F L' B' R' D' F U2 R D
53. 16.53 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L D U' B' U B2 L2 B2 L U'
54. 19.99 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R' D2 R2 D' B' D L' U2 B2 F' L' U' R'
55. 19.37 F' D2 L2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 D B F2 L' U R' D2 F2 D
56. 16.52 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F' L B2 D' R F' D' B2
57. 25.41 L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D U2 L' D' U2 B U L2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2
58. (12.27) B' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 U' F R' B' D2 U2 L'
59. 16.91 B' D2 L2 B L2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F2 D F U R' B R D L U L2
60. 14.74 L' B2 L' D2 L2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B D' F2 D U2 F L D' R' F2
61. 22.18 B' D R' U2 B L D B' U L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 F R2 B
62. (14.13) D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L' U' B' R B L U2 F R
63. 19.05 U' R' B L2 B' L' D2 L2 B U F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D
64. 16.60 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L B2 D' B F D' B L2 D R'
65. 26.09 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 R F' U R2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D'
66. 18.07 B' R' L2 F' U2 L' F' U L D' B' R2 B2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F U2
67. 17.65 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D R' D' F' R2 B F L' R F' R2 D'
68. 20.58 F2 B' U B U F2 D B R L B' U' R2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B2 U
69. 16.96 D L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U F U R' B2 L2 B' U2 R' B2 U
70. 20.01 U2 B' D2 F R' F' R' U' B L U2 F2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 L2
71. 23.17 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 D B D B' F D2 L' B U B2 D'
72. 25.54 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 B' D2 R' D' F2 L R F U' B' D'
73. (29.94) D2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F U' R2 D F' D' U' F2 U R'
74. 18.81 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' B U L B' D' U' R2 F L' D'
75. 19.03 B' D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F L F' R U' R' D B' R2 F2 D
76. 19.80 D' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D L' F' D U' L2 F' D2 L U F
77. 16.39 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 L D B2 F2 L D' R B' U2 L' B2
78. 16.93 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R B U2 F L D B2 F' D2 B' R2
79. 22.89 U' B2 U R2 L' B' U' F2 U' R2 U2 L F2 R F2 R' B2 L U2
80. 17.89 F' D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L U R D B L' R2
81. 26.81 B2 F2 D F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R B' L' B R F' D' L2 F2 R'
82. 20.08 B U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R' F2 U B' F2 D L2 B2 R
83. 19.94 L' D F U R' D2 R2 D L2 B L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R2 U'
84. 23.17 F' U F' U2 R B' D F' U D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 B2
85. 26.50 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' U' R2 F' U2 R U2 L U2
86. 19.82 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L' B2 R2 D2 F L2 B' U R' U2 R' U' F2 U'
87. 23.03 B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R B' F L D R2 F2 R2 B' L
88. 20.67 B2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F L2 D R2 F2 L' D R2 F' R2
89. (14.63) B2 L' F2 R B2 L2 U2 L F2 R' D2 U' L F' U2 L' D' F R D'
90. 22.48 B D F' U' B R2 L U L D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 D' B2 U2
91. 19.48 F' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D' L' D2 R' F2 L' B2 U' F2
92. 26.66 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 D R F D' L' U L2 D2 B2 F
93. 16.30 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 L2 R U2 B L2 U2 L' F2 D2 B D' B L
94. 22.24 D B2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F' U2 B2 L' D' F L R B D2
95. 24.67 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 U F L U2 B' F D' F' D U R
96. 19.22 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F' R' B2 R' D' U F L2 F' L F'
97. 17.92 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 U B2 R F' U R D2 U' F2 D' B' U2
98. 23.42 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 L2 R' B' U2 F' R B D2 B2 F' U2
99. 17.22 F2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F' D R F D2 R' F R2 U' B2 F2
100. 15.18 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R2 U B R' D' L' D2 L2 B2 U R2


All PBs except single. Now I have a sub-20 avg100 with 5 different methods, yay


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2013)

(37.97), (45.12), 43.92, 41.56, 42.60 = 42.69

First 4x4 session since Worlds. Not sure about the parities except that the last one had DP.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2013)

Akiro said:


> This one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz8nFArXUmo



I should make a legit one


----------



## Username (Oct 5, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I should make a legit one



That one is legit


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2013)

Random OH avg5 on white Weilong:

11.58, 11.84, (13.14), (11.28), 13.02 =* 12.15*

wat. The first 13 felt super slow. All nl except the first.

edit:

11.84, (13.14), 11.28, 13.02, (9.71) = 12.05

9.71 was OLL skip -> V-perm

DAFUQ

11.28, (13.02), 9.71, 11.65, (9.42) = *10.88* PB avg5


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 5, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Random OH avg5 on white Weilong:
> 
> 11.58, 11.84, (13.14), (11.28), 13.02 =* 12.15*
> 
> ...



Damn 0_o


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Damn 0_o



It didn't last though  I now suck with it.

Also 9.71, 11.65, 9.42 = 10.26 mo3.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 5, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It didn't last though  I now suck with it.
> 
> Also 9.71, 11.65, 9.42 = 10.26 mo3.



Join the club, I can't get any good times with mine


----------



## Youcuber2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yay OH first sub 30! Still slow lol
Average of 5: 29.59
1. 30.74 L U2 D2 F' R D L' D' L' U R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 B2 D' 
2. (55.33) B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B' D R' U2 F2 R B F2 L2 D 
3. 28.00 D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L' B U R2 U2 B U B L U2 
4. (27.06) L2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' L U2 F D R' U L' U R' U 
5. 30.04 U R D' L2 U F' U' F L' B U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 5, 2013)

Kevin Costello 29.86 4x4 official single


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 5, 2013)

number of times: 75/75
best time: 10.74
worst time: 25.01

best avg5: 13.62 (σ = 2.28)
best avg12: 14.60 (σ = 1.94)
best avg50: 16.08 (σ = 2.14)

15.82, 25.01, 18.01, 18.35, 16.74, 19.29, 13.99, 20.17, 14.56, 14.72, 23.53, 15.70, 20.07, 18.21, 19.56, 18.91, 20.17, 18.22, 15.57, 19.15, 18.86, 19.60, 18.06, 19.63, 15.24, 16.15, 16.04, 16.75, 19.27, 16.19, 16.82, 12.01, 22.90, 18.52, 15.53, 17.41, 13.67, 15.07, 12.71, 19.86, 15.81, 13.57, 17.46, 16.17, 10.74, 12.94, 16.86, 11.76, 19.16, 15.62, 16.16, 13.03, 14.29, 19.63, 21.20, 15.09, 16.04, 21.09, 16.78, 18.63, 16.15, 17.11, 12.54, 16.45, 19.23, 17.87, 14.34, 15.79, 11.59, 19.77, 14.78, 17.38, 11.66, 16.07, 18.42

a lot better than last week ago


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 5, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Kevin Costello 29.86 4x4 official single



wow...


----------



## qaz (Oct 5, 2013)

17.88 average of 12 
18.56 16.34 18.02 (22.50) (16.09) 16.72 18.91 20.10 17.45 16.12 19.92 16.65

PB, and 4 counting 16s.


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

10.06 NL and 10.94 single at my first comp! 12.88 average .


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 6, 2013)

First sub-10 solve. It was full-step and I launched from my chair in triumph. 
(Locked up on PLL should have been sub-9!)

9.03 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 D' F' L U2 R2 D'

y' z2 // inspection
R D' // cross
y' R' U' R // 1st pair
L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' y' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

Edit: Also 15.03 Avg100


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 11.28, (13.02), 9.71, 11.65, (9.42) = *10.88* PB avg5



Wowow nice average.  .55 off UWR according to SS wiki. Gogogo UWR. 

Edit: 1.96, 2.00, (1.46), 1.61, 1.59, (2.43), 1.91, 1.56, 1.68, 1.91, 2.33, 1.96 = 1.85
2x2 btw


----------



## slinky773 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ao5 PB: 17.77
16.86, (15.58), 18.61, (29.40), 17.84


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 6, 2013)

First sub 30 average with ZZ. I used to sub 20 with CFOP, but I changed to ZZ because I like it better.


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2013)

Average of 12: 6.29
1. (4.84) F R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F D L2 U' B2 R B2 F D R2 
2. 4.85 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R' U' F' D2 L F D2 U' R 
3. 6.33 L2 D2 B L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R' F D B' L2 D' L U' B F' 
4. 6.69 B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 B D F' L2 D' R' F U' B D 
5. 7.15 F' L2 F R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R U L' D' R' B D B' L F 
6. 7.10 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 R' D F L2 D2 F' U2 R U' R2 F 
7. 6.08 R2 F' D2 U2 B' F' D2 R2 F L2 R2 U' L' D' L2 U' F2 L' D B' U' 
8. 5.84 R2 F' B D2 F' U' F D2 R B U2 D2 F D2 L2 F R2 L2 F U2 
9. 7.24 U' R2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 L' B' L2 B' D' L' B2 D R2 D2 
10. 5.86 L' U' R2 L' F2 U' F' R D B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 
11. (8.58) R U2 R2 U' R D B' U' B' R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B2 
12. 5.77 L F R2 U R' U L F2 D F2 R2 F D2 B L2 B U2 F U2 

(4.84) F R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F D L2 U' B2 R B2 F D R2 

z D2 R U2 L
R' U' R U' y L' U L
r' U' R U M'
R U2' R' U R U R'
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

= 45 moves

#2 was a PLL skip, did cross on white, OLL was bar on side, bar on top, bar on side.

Overall, a bunch of easy cases, X crosses etc.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 6, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 6.29
> 1. (4.84) F R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F D L2 U' B2 R B2 F D R2
> 2. 4.85 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R' U' F' D2 L F D2 U' R
> 3. 6.33 L2 D2 B L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R' F D B' L2 D' L U' B F'
> ...



you dbag <3


----------



## Username (Oct 6, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 6.29
> 1. (4.84) F R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F D L2 U' B2 R B2 F D R2
> 2. 4.85 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R' U' F' D2 L F D2 U' R
> 3. 6.33 L2 D2 B L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R' F D B' L2 D' L U' B F'
> ...



WAT

Examples solves and "reconstructions" please


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 6, 2013)

What is this? 2 4s in a row; not easy to process.

Gj Feliks. To have 6.29 average of 12... wow. This is how far it's come.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 6, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> What is this? 2 4s in a row; not easy to process.
> 
> Gj Feliks. To have 6.29 average of 12... wow. This is how far it's come.



almost 1 second faster than my best avg12. BJ


----------



## ottozing (Oct 6, 2013)

Faz is a nub I have a 6.28



Spoiler



single 


Spoiler



this is absurd faz


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 6, 2013)

lol square-1, second sub-10 single

(9.93) (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0)

Also, avg1000 is down to 18.85.


----------



## YOUdudex (Oct 6, 2013)

Did you get it on video?


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Oct 6, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Average of 12: 6.29
> 1. (4.84) F R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F D L2 U' B2 R B2 F D R2
> 2. 4.85 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R' U' F' D2 L F D2 U' R
> 3. 6.33 L2 D2 B L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R' F D B' L2 D' L U' B F'
> ...



Lol wat.


----------



## Username (Oct 6, 2013)

NOOO

8.16 Failsingle

8.16 B2 D B F D' F2 B2 R B2 R U2 B U2 R' B' R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L' U D B

y'
U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' //Xcross
y2 //Lol
U' R U2 R' U' L' U L //2nd
U R U' R2' U R //3rd
U2 R U' R' //4th
U' R U2 R' U' //FAIL
U R U2 R' //UNDO
y F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' //COLL with EPLL skip
U' U2 //FailAUF

So much fail in this solve


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 6, 2013)

OH 
1. 9.46 L' D2 U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L D' L R F' U B2 R F R' U' Full-step J perm

Uhh and Marcin Zalewski 24.24 official BLD single. (http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=282&cat=16&rnd=2)


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 6, 2013)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> OH
> 1. 9.46 L' D2 U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L D' L R F' U B2 R F R' U' Full-step J perm
> 
> Uhh and Marcin Zalewski 24.24 official BLD single. (http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=282&cat=16&rnd=2)



wow, Zalew just proved himself to be a worthy world record holder, taking up the top 2 spots of results :O
and is the OH single official? 
if so, congrats
if not, that's still a very good single


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 6, 2013)

It's unofficial  Thanks.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2013)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> OH
> 1. 9.46 L' D2 U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L D' L R F' U B2 R F R' U' Full-step J perm
> 
> Uhh and Marcin Zalewski 24.24 official BLD single. (http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=282&cat=16&rnd=2)



Wow that's awesome! (both your OH single and Marcin's BLD single)


----------



## Username (Oct 6, 2013)

avg of 5: 9.49 *PB* and *First Sub-9.5*

Time List:
1. 9.39 U2 R L2 D L' D2 B2 D2 B' D R F U L' R D F B' L2 D' R2 F L' B' R 
2. 9.34 F' R F' L' R F L' F2 U' R' L B2 U' B2 L' F' B' R D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 
3. (11.57) B U F' B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' D2 U' R D2 B2 R' F' R' L2 F2 R D L2 D' B' U2 
4. 9.74 F' R F U R' F' D R' F' L F U' F' D B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R B2 U D L2 R 
5. (9.09) D2 F U' D F2 D' R2 B' D2 L' B' R2 L B' L R2 U2 R D' R' B R2 D' F2 D'


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 5: 9.49 *PB* and *First Sub-9.5*
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 9.39 U2 R L2 D L' D2 B2 D2 B' D R F U L' R D F B' L2 D' R2 F L' B' R
> ...



Too awesome :O


----------



## KarC3 (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG pb OH single NL with ridiculous F2L

15.22
F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D B D' U' R' U2 F2 D B D' L'

y2
R y' R U' R' u'
U2 R U' R'
y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
R U' R'
R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

38/15.22 = 2.5 TPS lol


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 6, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 5: 9.49 *PB* and *First Sub-9.5*
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 9.39 U2 R L2 D L' D2 B2 D2 B' D R F U L' R D F B' L2 D' R2 F L' B' R
> ...



I will never understand how could you improve that fast.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 6, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 5: 9.49 *PB* and *First Sub-9.5*
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 9.39 U2 R L2 D L' D2 B2 D2 B' D R F U L' R D F B' L2 D' R2 F L' B' R
> ...


You got to be jokinen...


----------



## Username (Oct 6, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Too awesome :O





yoinneroid said:


> I will never understand how could you improve that fast.



Thanks! Tbh I don't really understand it either. It might be because I've been focusing a lot on F2L lately, and my LL is already good (atleast that's what people say)



cubizh said:


> You got to be jokinen...





E: I'm gonna try to film some solves (hopefully ao12) next week. I have a comp next weekend, and I will film my solves there too.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 6, 2013)

Spooky boy Jokinen


----------



## Username (Oct 6, 2013)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Spooky boy Jokinen



Haha 

Don't be afraid, your NR is safe. I have way too much pressure in comp


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Haha
> 
> Don't be afraid, your NR is safe. I have way too much pressure in comp



Again, good luck for your comp! Get a sub 5 pyra average please.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 6, 2013)

13:04.xy 8x8 mo3. I suck...


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 6, 2013)

3.74 cross +1 avg12
2.97 cross+1 avg5

Felt kinda like 2x2, planning out the whole solution in inspection.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 6, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 2. 4.85 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R' U' F' D2 L F D2 U' R
> 
> #2 was a PLL skip, did cross on white, OLL was bar on side, bar on top, bar on side.



z2
D R2 D L2
R' U2 R
F U F' // alt path: y' R U' R'
L U L' // alt path: y or y' or something then insert
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // or some other kind of sexymove insert

it ends in the right OLL, but idk what alg you use so I can't tell whether it'll skip or not


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 6, 2013)

33.96 4x4 single, 41.88 avg5. Both are PB's.
(33.96), 42.53, 43.25, (44.07), 39.86=41.88
Yay!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 6, 2013)

Good because it's on video. The single is actually really good though, PB single is 6.47 for June last year.



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 7.52 

```
UU       dU u2    dd u'    Ud u5    dU u2'   Ud u4    UU u3    UU u2    UU u'    dd       dU
 dd d5'   dU d5'   UU d4'   Ud d5'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d3    dd
```

2. 8.74 

```
UU u4    dU u2'   dd       Ud u3'   dU u2'   Ud u6    UU u6    UU u     UU u3    dd       dU
 dd       dU d4    UU d6    Ud d2    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d4    dU
```

3. 8.15 

```
UU u'    dU u2'   dd u4'   Ud u3'   dU u2    Ud u6    UU       UU u6    UU u6    dd       dd
 dd d6    dU d2'   UU d4    Ud d     UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d4'   UU
```

4. (9.24) 

```
UU u4'   dU u4    dd u4    Ud u     dU u4'   Ud u4'   UU u5    UU u2    UU u3    dd       Ud
 dd d'    dU d5    UU d6    Ud d3    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d     UU
```

5. (6.86) 

```
UU u3'   dU u5'   dd u3'   Ud u3'   dU u2'   Ud u     UU u4'   UU u     UU u     dd       dd
 dd d     dU d2'   UU d3'   Ud d3'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d2'   UU
```
1. 6.53 

```
UU       dU u5'   dd u5'   Ud       dU       Ud u2'   UU u4'   UU       UU       dd       dd
 dd d6    dU d6    UU d3'   Ud d3'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d'    UU
```


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 6, 2013)

WHAT THE HELL?!?!?!?!

*33.08 sim 4x4 single. 30sec minusLL
*
SO HYPE!!!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 6, 2013)

Just got a great Pyraminx average.
avg of 5: 4.31

Time List:
1. 3.74 U R' L R' B' U' B' l 
2. 5.07 L U' B L R' B R' U l' r b u' 
3. (6.32) U' L' U' R B U' L' B' R r b' 
4. (2.20) R' B R B L' B' b 
5. 4.11 U' R B L' U L B R' l' r u'


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 6, 2013)

Just got an average of 5 with two fullstep 10s in it. The wierd thing is that they were both the result of planning XX-cross in inspection. It was my third time getting 10.20, which is my PB single 

Average of 5: 13.29
1. 10.71 D2 F' U F D' F U R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' 
2. (14.64) R2 L2 U' L2 F R' L2 B U L D2 L2 D2 R2 F' B' U2 F' R2 U2 B 
3. (10.20) D R2 L' U R U F' D F U' R2 D B2 U2 D' F2 B2 D F2 
4. 14.61 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F D2 F' R' U2 L' D' R2 B F' R' D' F2 
5. 14.54 L2 U2 B2 L2 R F2 D2 R' B2 U2 B R2 B' R' F L2 U L B' R'


*10.20* D R2 L' U R U F' D F U' R2 D B2 U2 D' F2 B2 D F2 

z // inspection
R D' L' U2 L2 // XX-cross
y U' R U R U' R2 U R2 // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R U' L' U R' U' x' // OLL
y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //PLL

41 moves lol

And now I feel stupid...

Starting after 3rd pair:
R U R' U R U R' // 4rt pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //COLL
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R //PLL
U // AUF

Would have been sub-10 for sure.


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 6, 2013)

1:08.85 Official Megaminx avg


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 6, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> *10.20* D R2 L' U R U F' D F U' R2 D B2 U2 D' F2 B2 D F2



z // inspection
R D' L' U2 L2 // XX-cross
U' R' U R y U R' U R2 U' R' // L2P
F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2

28 STM


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.74
1. (12.04) R' D2 L' U2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B R B2 D' R U' R' B F' L' 
2. 8.45 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B D L' B2 U2 B' F2 L' D2 U 
3. (7.80) F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R B R D B' U' R D2 R 
4. 9.78 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 L B' L2 U R' F R' F2 R B2 U 
5. 8.00 F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B R2 F D2 B D' R B' L U' B' F2 U' R'


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Posting on Lucas' behalf (he doesn't have access to SS right now):

4.15 3x3 Single. What. The. Heck. Just. Happened. (I experienced being on Skype with him and he went crazy when he saw the scramble, then was in shock and went crazy after the solve, I didn't believe him xD)



Spoiler



Lucas' Reconstruction:
z2 y
D' F2 R2
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
y2 U R' U' R2 U R'
[U2 U2 (as executed by Lucas)] R U B' U' R' U R B R'

26 moves excluding the U2 U2, ~6.3 tps.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 6, 2013)

yay first sub-10:

9.82 L' U2 L D F' D' R B2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 

Planned the first two pairs in inspection.

x' // inspection
R' D2 // cross
y' R' U' R // 1st pair
y U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R //4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL

42 STM

Finally lol.

Hopefully the first of many.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2013)

7.75 official nigl yay sub10


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Posting on Lucas' behalf (he doesn't have access to SS right now):
> 
> 4.15 3x3 Single. What. The. Heck. Just. Happened. (I experienced being on Skype with him and he went crazy when he saw the scramble, then was in shock and went crazy after the solve, I didn't believe him xD)
> 
> ...



WAT


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 7, 2013)

11.52 Square-1 Ao50


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 7, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> best avg5: 13.62 (σ = 2.28)
> best avg12: 14.60 (σ = 1.94)





Nathan Dwyer said:


> 11.52 Square-1 Ao50



why didnt we do this last week?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 7, 2013)

2:28.71! Second sub-2:30. Was really annoyed when I got a 2:30.02. Yay!

5x5 btw.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 7, 2013)

Tightened my Weilong, then this happened (not PB)

current mo3: 9.21 (σ = 0.37)
*best mo3: 8.74* (σ = 0.68) [In Red]

current avg5: 9.13 (σ = 0.19)
*best avg5: 9.13* (σ = 0.19) [In Green]

current avg12: 9.23 (σ = 0.28)
*best avg12: 9.23* (σ = 0.28)

8.89, 9.34, (8.00), 9.21, (16.89), 9.62, 9.41, 9.28, 8.92, 9.18, 9.59, 8.85


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe PB Average of 12 or best average without any lucky solves? I don't remember.
Average of 12: 16.16
1. 16.59 D L B2 U' F' U2 D' F' D' R F R U D' F' U D L D F U2 D' F2 B D' 
2. (13.58) R2 L' U' D' L' U' L U2 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 L D' U R' U2 R U' R2 B2 F' R2 
3. 17.55 F2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 D F B' R L2 F2 D L D F' B2 U' B U' B' U D R U2 
4. 18.01 D R F L F' B' R F R D2 F2 B R B D2 B L2 F2 R' B2 F' D' B' L' U2 
5. 14.59 B2 R2 B F2 U' B2 U L2 R' U F B2 R' B U2 L2 R D2 B2 L2 F' B' U D' F 
6. 16.47 F2 L' R' B' L R U D L F2 D B' L2 U2 L2 F2 B L' B2 U F L' B' F U' 
7. 16.45 D' U' F' B2 R2 B D' U2 B D2 L' R B2 U L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F L' F2 L U' 
8. 16.51 U R2 L2 B R2 D' F' B2 U' D2 R L' D L2 U2 B R2 B F D F' D' B2 R' U 
9. 15.02 D L R2 U2 D F' U2 D2 L2 F' D' U2 F L' F B' R' U2 B2 U L' R' F' R' D 
10. 15.53 R' B F R2 L' D B U D' F U2 D B' F L2 D F2 D' U' B D2 R D2 U F' 
11. (19.88) F R' U' L R2 B2 F L' F U' B2 L R2 B' D' U2 B' F2 R U2 R L' D2 U' R 
12. 14.83 R2 F R' B U' B R2 U' L' U' F B2 D F' D' F D' F' D2 B F' U2 L F B


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 7, 2013)

54.83 Megaminx single which is like totes awesome cause all my sub 55s are

54.82, 54.83 and then 54.84 so yee and what sucks was i knew the PLL but i didnt know the lefty version of it :/

EDIT: SAHOFISAHFLKAGKJDHOAILDHALKDBAJOSLK OMG 56.61 AO5 MEGAMINX

TIMES: (1:07.74), (54.83), 59.55, 55.12, 55.15

tried rolling the 1:07 but i got 1:13 cause i was shaking.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

17.96 square-1 avg100


----------



## YddEd (Oct 7, 2013)

18.76 ao12 with a 16.16 ao5.
16.67, 21.50, 18.28, 26.41, 22.89, 20.44, 15.39, 12.90, 14.24, 18.86, 22.65, 16.65


----------



## ottozing (Oct 7, 2013)

6.576 R2 U B R2 F L' B L' D F' B' R D U' F' U L' F' D' U2 F R2 U' B' L 

x' U R2 D (lolXcross)
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-1)
y' U2 R U' R' U2 L' U' L (F2L-2)
y' U R' U' R (F2L-3)
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' (OLLCP)
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' (EPLL)


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 7, 2013)

got my first sub 15 single a few days ago, pb is now 12.60. pb's keep improving in more than a second jumps.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 6.576 R2 U B R2 F L' B L' D F' B' R D U' F' U L' F' D' U2 F R2 U' B' L
> 
> x' U R2 D (lolXcross)
> U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-1)
> ...



jus get a 5 already pls


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 7, 2013)

6.67 R2 F2 L' R' D U2 L2 B L' F' B2 L2 D' U' L' D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F' R' B2 F' R2

y' // Inspection
U' M2 U R' D' U r B' // FB (8/8)
U' R2 U' R M U2 M2 U2 r U r' // SB (11/19)
//CMLL skip
U' M' U M' M2 U2 M' U2 M' // LSE (9/28)

Nice FM. 4.19 TPS XD


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 7, 2013)

Finally got a sub-20 Ao50, which takes me one step closer to 'being' sub-20 (in my own eyes!).

Session details:

Best - 14.63,
Worst - 25.83,
Best 5 - 18.27
Best 12 - 19.07
Average - 19.85

# sub-20 solves - 27
count 19.xx - 12
count 18.xx - 5
count 17.xx - 3
count 16.xx - 5
count 14.xx - 2

Getting faster... slowly!!! :-D


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2013)

Best average of 5: 5.399, (10.567), 6.207, (4.664), 4.800 = 5.469

pb and on wideo

also 6.354 avg12, 0.009 off pb


----------



## Richy (Oct 7, 2013)

2x2:

Single: 0.54 F' U R F' (sub-WR!!!).

Best average of 5: 4.09
97-101 - 4.29 (4.79) (3.36) 4.10 3.89

Best average of 12: 5.35
90-101 - 4.42 7.12 7.04 4.96 7.62 (7.68) 5.23 4.29 4.79 (3.36) 4.10 3.89

Best mean of 100: 6.78


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 7, 2013)

1.72 avg12 (0.01 off PB) kb: should have been sub-1.65 but my turning is so crap atm.

1.57, 1.49, 1.62, 1.83, 2.19, 1.76, 1.85, 2.25, (2.95), 1.21, (1.02), 1.46

i dont know why im still practicing this.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.72
1. 1.57 U2 R U R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
2. 1.49 F R F2 U2 R' U R2 F2 R' 
3. 1.62 F' R2 F' U' F2 R F2 R U2 
4. 1.83 F2 R' U' F2 R F' U2 F' U 
5. 2.19 R2 U R' F2 R' F2 R F U2 
6. 1.76 U2 R2 F' R F' R F2 R2 U' 
7. 1.85 F' R F' R F2 R' F2 U' F' 
8. 2.25 U' F' U F2 U2 R U' R' U' 
9. (2.95) U' F R U' R2 U2 R' F' U' 
10. 1.21 R U R' U F U R U' R' 
11. (1.02) R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R U' 
12. 1.46 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U R' U' R'


----------



## Ollie (Oct 7, 2013)

2x2x2 Ao12 3.99  time to start learning EG



scottishcuber said:


> 1.72 avg12 (0.01 off PB) kb: should have been sub-1.65 but my turning is so crap atm.
> 
> 1.57, 1.49, 1.62, 1.83, 2.19, 1.76, 1.85, 2.25, (2.95), 1.21, (1.02), 1.46
> 
> ...



wooo


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 7, 2013)

PB Avg12 (listening to Trivium!): 13.92 = 12.12 15.80 12.61 (18.91) 14.28 15.05 14.81 (11.00) 13.77 12.55 13.53 14.66
PB Avg100: 14.91
Before session: 14.35 Avg12 and 15.03 Avg100


----------



## angham (Oct 7, 2013)

sq-1
17.67, 19.65, (21.63), 20.91, (14.91)=19.41


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2x2x2 Ao12 3.99  time to start learning EG


I forgot to kiss your feet


----------



## KongShou (Oct 7, 2013)

sub1 all OLL and PLL apart from v and n perms cos they suck
yay

might make a video about it
someone remind me this weekend


----------



## maxcube (Oct 7, 2013)

First sub 10 that's not a +2! PLL skip, though.

9.59 R2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D R2 D' R' U' F' L' F U L' D2 F D U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 7, 2013)

KongShou said:


> sub1 all OLL and PLL apart from v and n perms cos they suck
> yay
> 
> might make a video about it
> someone remind me this weekend



Wut? You did F perm and G perms sub-1? amazing

I need vids.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 7, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Wut? You did F perm and G perms sub-1? amazing
> 
> I need vids.



k
erm ok f perm was like 1.05
but i do recall sub 1 g perms

ill do them this saturday


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 7, 2013)

cool


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

lolwtf, 3rd sub-10

9.16 (0, -1) / (6, 3) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, -2) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -4) /


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 8, 2013)

PB Avg 12: 13.74 = 13.41 13.75 11.85 12.68 13.80 14.54 14.31 14.09 14.55 (15.42) 14.41 (11.33)
PB Avg 100: 14.86


----------



## uvafan (Oct 8, 2013)

1:45.24 5x5 single, everything felt really fast.  Had edge parity, if it didn't it would've been like 1:42. Still average just sup2, so 1:45 is very fast to me.

Edit: 3 sub2s in a row leads to a 1:58.79 avg5 :O

2:01.63, (2:13.61), (1:45.24), 1:57.68, 1:57.07.

And the last solve had a pop! Let's see if I can roll this with two more solves.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 8, 2013)

3x3 Average of 12: 7.60



Spoiler



1. (6.56) U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D U' B2 L' R' U' B U2 B' R B2 L' F2
2. 6.98 R F' R' F B U D F' U L' D' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 D
3. (9.92) U B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 F' L R F' U2 B' D' F R' U R2
4. 8.23 U' F' L B' R' U' F2 R' D R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U D2 B2
5. 7.30 D2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 U' F' L' R' F' R F2 D' U L
6. 7.13 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U L' F' D U R2 U B U F
7. 6.58 R2 B L2 F U2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 U R F D2 F' R D2 B' R2 U'
8. 6.94 B2 L' B' U' R U' B L U' F' U2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2
9. 8.96 U2 L2 D' F' U' F L U R B D2 B2 L' F2 R2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L2
10. 7.46 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 U2 F2 U L' U2 L' U L' D R B D'
11. 8.47 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L U2 R U' F D F2 R2 B' R2
12. 7.94 B2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 L' F L' B U' R' U R2 D' U2 F'



5.63 U2 D' B U2 D2 R D B' U R2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2



Spoiler



z2 L R D' F R' D2 (6)
R' U R U' R' U' R (13)
U' R U R' U R U R' (21)
y2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R (29)
R U' R' U R U R' (36)
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 (53)


9.41 TPS

5.61 B U2 R2 B U2 F U2 B L2 D2 F2 D R' D' U2 L2 D2 F' L' 


Spoiler



z2 R' U2 L U2 L F' U2 R U' R' (10)
y' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L (18)
R U R' (21)
F' r U R' U' r' F R (29)
U x F2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U R2 u2 (41)


7.31 TPS


----------



## KCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

Andrew Ricci said:


> 3x3 Average of 12: 7.60
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qaz (Oct 8, 2013)

6x6 single: 3:59.31 - Finally got a sub-4!
7x7 mean of 3: 5:57.03 - first sub-6
6:17.07
6:04.98
5:29.03 - PB
blindfolded mean of 3: 2:25.83
2:33.35
1:51.23 - 2nd sub-2 ever
2:52.91


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 8, 2013)

12.03 single! New PB by 0.54. It's been about a month since last PB. 2x2x1 solved, turned into xxcross, easy last two pairs, sune FRUR'U'F' oll and u perm pll.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

looool, should have been faster but I paused in shock for too long

8.99 (0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0)

2,0 / -2,-1 / -3,0 / [Cubeshape with CO+EO skip]
-1,1 / 3,-3 / -3,3 / [CP]
1,3 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / -3,3 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / 5,6 [EP]


EDIT:

17.74 avg100

avg1000 is down to 18.47


----------



## Bestsimple (Oct 8, 2013)

1x2x3 block blindfolded best avg5: 0.89 (σ = 0.11) and best avg12: 1.20 (σ = 0.41) 

silly scrambles.


----------



## cubar (Oct 8, 2013)

Finally got new best time!! 33.82!!!


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

I had to make up for my abysmal performance in the race to sub15 thread, so i did this

3x3 PB avg5 = 12.604 


Spoiler: Times + Scrambles



1. (12.217) U' F' B2 R D2 F U' R' D R2 D2 B L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 
2. 12.694 F' L U R D R F' R' D2 F U2 R2 L' U2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' 
3. 12.700 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F D2 L2 R' U' B2 R2 U L2 U B' R' 
4. 12.419 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 U B U B2 F L' F2 R' F D' U2 
5. (16.404) U' L2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R' D2 U2 F' L2 B' D R D B



And then did the same thing on 5x5 :tu:tu
avg5 = 1:58.600


Spoiler: Times + Scrambles



1. (1:48.901) u2 L' D b2 u2 L2 u' D F' U2 B R D r2 l' f r2 U' D r L' U l2 u2 F' r' L' R' f u2 F' U D' f D2 l' d b' f' D2 R' u L D2 l R2 b f' r' F2 R' L2 b' R r' f' d2 R' F f' 
2. 1:59.938 u' r' l L' d2 l2 U' d2 b' B2 R U' b B2 r' F2 l2 U' L F' l B F2 f2 u2 U' L' f' F2 R' D2 b B l d' B b2 D2 d L2 r' l2 d' L' F' L b' L2 U b' d U2 D f D r2 l2 d' U2 B2 
3. 2:00.983 D' u' L' u' d2 D l2 d2 B' F u2 b2 L' l' U2 B' R2 L f2 F' R L f2 F' l2 f R2 D' F' B2 r' L f' u2 b R' f' B' l2 F' r u' f' b2 U' F2 U2 u F2 L' B2 b2 U' r R F f U2 R F 
4. 1:54.878 U2 r R F' u2 f L2 r u d2 U2 l2 d L l2 f2 D2 R' L' D r2 D' L' F' U f2 F2 d r' R f U f d R f u r2 L D' R2 D U2 d' r L2 u B' f2 F' r2 B' R' L f' b l U' F' U2 
5. (2:02.028) (lost this scramble)


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 8, 2013)

First sub 30 oh 
28.96 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 B L' D2 L2 U2 R L' D' F' D U2
was nl


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 8, 2013)

2.01 avg100



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.01
1. 1.84 F' U2 F' U R F' R2 U' R2 
2. (1.04) R U F2 U' R F U2 R2 U2 
3. 1.71 U R U' R U2 R U2 F' U 
4. 2.01 U2 F R' U R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
5. 2.02 R' U F' R' U' F' R U R2 
6. 2.94 U2 F U F2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 
7. 1.28 U2 R2 U F' U2 F' R2 U' F' 
8. 1.74 U' R2 U R2 F' U F2 U' F' 
9. 2.27 F U' F U' F' R U' F U' 
10. 1.67 F U2 R2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U2 
11. 1.42 R' F2 U F' R' F' R U2 F' U 
12. 3.07 R2 U R2 F' U' F U' F2 U' 
13. 1.26 R F2 R F2 U2 R F' R U2 
14. 2.41 F' U F2 R F2 R U' F' R' U2 
15. 1.78 R' F U' R' F R2 F' R' U' 
16. 1.70 R F R' F' R2 U R U' R 
17. 1.87 F' U' F2 U2 R U' F U R' 
18. 2.89 R2 F' R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
19. 1.78 F2 R2 F R2 F2 U F' R2 U2 
20. 1.70 U R U2 F2 R U F2 U R2 
21. 1.48 U2 F2 U R' U F2 U F' U' 
22. 2.16 U F' U2 R U F' U' F U 
23. 1.99 R2 F' R U' F2 U F2 R U' 
24. 1.74 U2 F' U R' F2 U' R U' R2 U2 
25. 1.83 F U' R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R' 
26. 1.98 R F R2 F U F U2 F U 
27. 2.24 U R' F2 U R' U' F U2 F U2 
28. 1.65 F2 U' R U F2 R2 U F' U2 R2 
29. (3.17) F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U' F' R2 
30. 1.87 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F R 
31. 1.44 R2 F' U2 R F' U2 F' R' F 
32. 2.23 U' F2 U F R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' 
33. 1.68 U' R F2 U' R F2 R' U R' 
34. 2.46 F U F' U2 F' R2 U' F U' 
35. 1.62 U R F' R' U R' U R' F' U2 
36. 1.81 U R2 U' R F R' U' R U 
37. 2.20 F' R2 F R' U R' F' U' R' 
38. 2.19 U R2 U' F2 R F2 R' U R 
39. 1.51 R2 F2 U R' U F U2 R' U' 
40. 2.92 U2 F' R' F U' F U' R U 
41. 2.30 F U F' R' F U' F R2 F 
42. 1.50 F2 U' F' U2 F' U F' R F 
43. 2.36 U F2 U F' U F' U R' U 
44. (1.21) F' R F' U2 F R2 U R' U' 
45. 1.65 R2 F2 U' R' F' R' F U2 R' 
46. 1.44 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 
47. (3.70) U' F' U' R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
48. 2.91 R U' R U F2 R' F2 U' R2 
49. 2.63 R' U' F U' R' F' R F2 R' 
50. 2.01 F' R F2 U F' R2 F2 R' F2 
51. 1.77 U2 F' R' F R2 U2 R' F' R' 
52. 2.61 U2 F' U R2 F U R F2 U' 
53. 2.29 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R U' R2 
54. 1.99 F R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
55. 2.92 U2 F2 R F' U' R U2 F U 
56. 2.39 F' U F2 U F' R U F U 
57. 1.68 R2 U2 F U' F' R U F2 U' 
58. 1.81 R2 U2 R U' F U2 R F' R' 
59. (4.82) R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 F U2 
60. 1.93 R' U2 R' F R' F R2 U R2 U' 
61. 2.05 U2 R U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 
62. 1.61 U F U2 F2 U2 R U R' U2 
63. 2.68 R F2 U F2 R2 U' F R U' 
64. 2.11 R2 U F' U2 R U' R U2 R U' 
65. 1.60 U R2 U' F' R2 F R' F R' 
66. 1.52 F' R2 U F R2 F U' F' R2 
67. 2.29 F' R F2 R' F' U F' U2 F' 
68. 2.26 R U2 R F' R' F R2 F' R 
69. 2.48 R' U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 R U2 
70. 1.94 R' U F R2 U' F U' R' U2 
71. 2.61 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R' U' 
72. (3.29) F R' F' U F' U F' U R U 
73. (0.80) F' U2 R' U F U F2 R U' 
74. 1.88 R2 F U' F' U F2 R2 F' U2 
75. (3.30) F R F U R2 U R' U R' 
76. 1.75 U2 F' U R' F' R U2 R F2 U' 
77. 2.31 R' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R2 U' 
78. 1.74 R' U F' U2 R F' U' R F 
79. 1.94 U2 F2 U' R' U F2 R' F U 
80. 1.55 F2 U' F R' F' R' U2 R' U' F2 
81. 1.41 F' R' U2 R' F' U R U2 R 
82. 2.77 F U2 R' U' R' F2 U R2 U2 
83. 2.29 R U' R F R2 U' R F2 U2 
84. 1.38 F U' F2 U' R2 F' R U' R' 
85. 2.08 R' U2 F2 U' R' F U R' U2 
86. 1.56 R U F' R2 U2 F R' F' R' U' 
87. 2.15 R2 U F R2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
88. 2.64 F' R' U R2 F2 U R2 U R U 
89. (1.11) R2 U' R F' R' F U2 R U 
90. (1.22) U' F' R2 U R' F2 R2 U2 F' 
91. 2.31 F2 R U R' F U' R2 F2 R' U2 
92. 2.27 U2 R2 F' R U F2 R' F' R2 
93. 1.80 U2 F' U' F2 U F' R F2 U2 
94. 1.92 R' U' R' U' F' U' F2 U' R2 
95. 2.48 R2 F R' U2 R F' R' F' R' 
96. 1.64 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R 
97. 2.31 F' U R2 U' R2 F R F2 U' 
98. 2.11 R' U' R U' R2 U' F R F' 
99. 1.59 U2 R' F2 U F' U R' F' R U' 
100. 1.47 U' R' U2 R' F2 U' F R2 F2 U


1.94 avg50 = 
(6.36), 2.81, (1.05), 1.97, 1.84, (1.04), 1.71, 2.01, 2.02, 2.94, 1.28, 1.74, 2.27, 1.67, 1.42, (3.07), 1.26, 2.41, 1.78, 1.70, 1.87, 2.89, 1.78, 1.70, 1.48, 2.16, 1.99, 1.74, 1.83, 1.98, 2.24, 1.65, (3.17), 1.87, 1.44, 2.23, 1.68, 2.46, 1.62, 1.81, 2.20, 2.19, 1.51, 2.92, 2.30, 1.50, 2.36, (1.21), 1.65, 1.44

1.76 avg12 = 
1.05, 1.97, 1.84, (1.04), 1.71, 2.01, 2.02, (2.94), 1.28, 1.74, 2.27, 1.67

1.53 avg5 = 
1.50, (2.36), (1.21), 1.65, 1.44

kb

(0.80) F' U2 R' U F U F2 R U' wut


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Best average of 5: 5.904, 4.704, (7.344), 5.687, (4.336) = 5.432 pb


----------



## ottozing (Oct 8, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 2.01 avg100



kjghdajkhxghasdkcgf stahp


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 8, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Edit :this is cool, 31.xy avg5



Dam quoted instead of editing, can't delete in tapatalk, mods fix this pls

Damn again quoted, I'm very sorry


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 8, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.68 [9.08 avg5] ZHANCHI

= [9.53, (13.94), 8.41, 9.29, (7.98)], 9.63, 10.05, 9.51, 9.60, 9.34, 11.21, 10.26



Spoiler



1. 9.53 R2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L D' R' U' B' L D F2 L' B' 
2. (13.94) B L' D' F' R' F2 D2 R U' L' F B' R2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 
3. 8.41 U F2 R' F R2 B2 U R2 L B D2 L2 U2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 
4. 9.29 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F R2 D L' R2 F2 D B' U2 F' 
5. (7.98) R F' B' R' F2 D F U2 L F R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 D2 
6. 9.63 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' R B U2 L' R2 F' R' F 
7. 10.05 D' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R' B U B F' L U2 B' U L 
8. 9.51 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 F' L' D B' F U2 R' U' F2 R2 
9. 9.60 F2 D2 F2 L F2 L R D2 L' U2 R2 F' U B F' L B' L U F' D' 
10. 9.34 U2 L' F2 R' D2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U' B U2 F' L' R U' F2 R 
11. 11.21 F2 D2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R F' L' R2 D' L F2 U B 
12. 10.26 R B2 D2 B2 D2 L' R2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 B F' D R' U2 B F2 D R2



3rd best avg12 

sub 10 averages... Zhanchi: 3 Weilong: 1


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 8, 2013)

(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2)

9.89

also, a perm - adj corners pbl, i get excited when this happens


----------



## Username (Oct 8, 2013)

10.64 ao12 w/ 8.06 single on cam


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Average of 50: 6.759
Average of 100: 6.992

sub 7 !!!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 8, 2013)

13.34 OH avg PB

How can I get this, yet still average low17?


----------



## andi25 (Oct 8, 2013)

pyra : 

Average of 50: 5.01 -.-


Spoiler



1. 3.96 L' U' B' L U R L' U l' r' b
2. 4.62 L R L' B R' L' R U' l r' b u'
3. 4.89 B' U' L R U' B R U' r' b u'
4. 7.80 U' R U' R L U' L B' L' l' r b' u
5. (10.57) U B U L R B' R U B' l u'
6. 5.84 U' L' U R' B' U R' B l' b'
7. (13.16) U' L R U R' B U' R' B' l r u'
8. 5.42 U B L B' L' B L' U' l r b
9. 4.70 U' R U' L' B L U R r' b u
10. 4.91 L R' U B' L B' R' B l r' b' u
11. 3.93 U' B U R' B' R' U' R l
12. 4.83 U R L U' B U' L' B r' b' u'
13. 5.72 R' B U L' B U' R' B' l r' b'
14. 4.66 B' R' B U L' R B R' r' b'
15. 5.96 L' U' B L U' L U' R' B l' r u'
16. 4.69 L B L' U R B' R U r
17. 4.54 U R B L U B R' U u
18. 3.29 U' L R L' R' U R' L r' u'
19. 4.01 L' U' B L U' B' U' R l' r' b'
20. (8.00) U B' U R L' B' U R' l' r' b u'
21. 6.35 R' B' R U' B' R' U' B' r' u
22. 5.30 L' U B L' U R' L B' l' r b u
23. 3.65 L B U L R' B R L' l' r' b
24. 3.74 U' L' R L' R' L' B R l b
25. 4.73 U' B' L' U' B R U' R l' r b' u
26. 7.29 U B L R L R U R l' b' u'
27. 4.84 U L' B R U' L B L U l' b' u'
28. 4.69 U B L' R B U R' L' l' r b'
29. (2.80) U' L' U L R' B U' B b
30. 3.98 U L' B' L U B R' U r
31. 5.07 B L' U R B' U R' U l' r' b u
32. 5.06 U B U L' B R' B' U l'
33. 4.94 R B' L' R U B R U l' u'
34. 4.13 U' R L' B' U B R B l' r' b'
35. 6.54 L' R' B' U' R U L B' R' l' r' b' u'
36. 5.09 U' B U' B' L' R' B U' r u
37. 4.54 U B R' B' L' U R' B' l u
38. 4.94 L R B' R U R' B R' l' r b' u'
39. (3.22) U' B L' B R' L R B l
40. 4.25 R L' B' R U' B R B' l' r
41. 4.70 L R' B U B' L' B' L' l' r' u
42. 6.51 L R' U B R' L B U' l r b u'
43. 7.38 L B U B U L' U R' L l b' u'
44. 5.38 L' R B U L R' B U' r
45. 4.45 L' R B' R' B R' U R l' r' b' u
46. 4.97 U B' R' U L' B' R U B' r' b'
47. 4.92 R' B' R' B' R B' R' B' r' b' u
48. 4.34 U R B U' R' L R B l' b' u'
49. 4.94 R' B' L R' L B R' L' l'
50. (3.20) U B' R' B' L R B U l' r' b u'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 8, 2013)

51.433. First timed clock single. Just got my clock.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 8, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 13.34 OH avg PB
> 
> How can I get this, yet still average low17?



avg5 or 12?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 8, 2013)

Clock: 
Single: 38.61
Ao5: 48.707
Ao12: 49.683


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 9, 2013)

4.63, (8.35), 3.68, 4.02, 5.16, 6.25, 4.03, (3.46), 6.00, 5.97, 4.95, 5.48 = *5.02*

Pyra avg12. All keyhole IIRC except 5.16 which was oka.


----------



## qaz (Oct 9, 2013)

4x4 avg12: 1:22.40 1:11.33 1:14.92 (58.52) 1:06.22 1:03.66 1:20.53 1:07.85 1:14.32 1:23.52 1:15.25 (1:25.24) = 1:14.00 - PB
avg5: (58.52) 1:06.22 1:03.66 (1:20.53) 1:07.85 = 1:05.91 - PB
single: 58.52 - PB and _finally_ sub-1!

Not bad. Previous PBs were 1:15.55, 1:11.21, and 1:00.12.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 9, 2013)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 35.90
worst time: 48.18

current mo3: 45.83 (σ = 2.08)
best mo3: 36.39 (σ = 0.44)

current avg5: 44.52 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 37.60 (σ = 1.66)

current avg12: 42.84 (σ = 2.98)
best avg12: 40.15 (σ = 3.23)

session avg: 42.73 (σ = 3.37)
session mean: 42.60

Clock is fun


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> number of times: 25/25
> best time: 35.90
> worst time: 48.18
> 
> ...



its fun for like a day after you get a clock then its boring


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> number of times: 25/25
> best time: 35.90
> worst time: 48.18
> 
> ...



Practice just Clock for a week and EZ sub-10.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> avg5 or 12?



avg5 D:

I'm not fast enough yet.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 9, 2013)

1:56.88 5x5 avg5


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2013)

17.08 sq-1 avg100

15.62 avg12 = 15.52, 17.74, (12.36), (21.48), 14.91, 14.58, 13.02, 16.54, 18.72, 13.98, 15.20, 15.94


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> its fun for like a day after you get a clock then its boring



Lol. I was getting bored of it. After just 20 solves. 



antoineccantin said:


> Practice just Clock for a week and EZ sub-10.



Ok. If you are wrong, you owe me an e-cookie.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 9, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 17.08 sq-1 avg100
> 
> 15.62 avg12 = 15.52, 17.74, (12.36), (21.48), 14.91, 14.58, 13.02, 16.54, 18.72, 13.98, 15.20, 15.94



This improvement is cray.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> This improvement is cray.



avg1000 is 18.20

avg1957 is 18.90

You might be right


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 9, 2013)

Dayan 2x2 is good... I guess

Average of 12: 1.71
1. 1.83 R' U2 R' F2 R F' R' U2 F' 
2. 1.55 U R U2 F R U2 F2 R F' 
3. 1.61 R U2 R' F' U' F2 U2 R2 F' 
4. 1.52 R F U2 F U2 R' U' R U' 
5. 1.71 R F R2 F' R F' U2 R U2 
6. (DNF(1.97)) R2 F2 U2 R F' U2 F2 R' U' 
7. 1.88 F U R' U2 R' F R F2 R 
8. (1.50) U' R F2 R' F' U' F2 U R' 
9. 1.96 F R F2 U' F U' F R' U' 
10. 1.77 F2 R F' U2 R' F2 R' U' R 
11. 1.58 R' U' R U' F2 U' R F' R2 
12. 1.72 R' F2 R' U' R' U2 F R' U'


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Dayan 2x2 is good... I guess
> 
> Average of 12: 1.71
> 1. 1.83 R' U2 R' F2 R F' R' U2 F'
> ...



Wat.. Chris better watch out xD


----------



## Konsta (Oct 9, 2013)

Morning seems to be my best cubing time. Yesterday I did over 450 solves, it paid off.
One of these days I gotta go for 1k solves in one day.
PB avg100: 11.57 (σ = 0.80)

best avg12: 11.19 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 10.56 (σ = 0.11)
best time: 9.14


Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.57
1. 10.61 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D U L2 F' R D2 U L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D 
2. 11.49 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U F' L U' L R' F2 L2 B' L' B' 
3. 10.64 L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' F2 R' F L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' 
4. 11.12 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 U F L2 U' L' R F' R2 U' F' 
5. 12.31 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R F D2 F R2 F' D' L2 B' F 
6. 11.07 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 B U2 L2 D2 R' F' D2 F' R D' B F L R' 
7. 10.84 R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 L D2 L' B' D' U' R B' D F 
8. 12.97 B' U2 F' L2 B F U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R F2 L D F R U' L2 B U2 
9. 11.07 B U2 D' F L' D' R D2 F' L U' D' F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D2 
10. 11.14 F L2 D2 L2 F D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R B' L2 D2 R U B' D' R 
11. 11.57 F D L U2 D2 B' R' F' L D' R U2 D2 L D2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 
12. 12.51 U R' F L F R B' R' D' R' B2 D B2 U' D2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 
13. 11.68 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R2 D' R' D2 L' B F L2 F' 
14. 10.66 F2 L' F2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 U' B2 U B' D R' F' D2 L F 
15. 11.52 L2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B' D2 B2 D2 R' U' L2 R2 B D F L' R' U2 
16. 12.29 F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L F2 L' U' L2 R U L2 F2 L' F D B2 
17. 11.04 D' R2 U F2 R2 L' B' R2 D L D2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2 R 
18. 12.21 D' R' L2 U2 F' D L' U' B L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 B2 L' 
19. (13.41) F2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R U B' U B F' L' U2 L' D 
20. 12.24 L D2 R B2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 R2 D' R' F' L' B2 U F2 L' F 
21. 10.03 D2 B U2 B L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F R' D B2 R2 U2 B' U L B F 
22. (9.90) R2 D F D F' R2 D2 L' F' R B2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 L' 
23. 12.74 L' U B' D' R' U B U' B' L F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B' R2 
24. 10.74 B' D' F2 R L2 D R' F2 R L2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 F' 
25. (13.60) U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B R' B' U2 L F' U' B' U2 R' 
26. 13.19 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' F2 D R B2 R2 F' U L' D2 L' B' R 
27. 11.39 R' F B' L' F2 R' D R F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U' D2 F2 L2 U 
28. 12.19 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U F L R' B' R U 
29. 10.69 U' B2 L D' B U' R2 D' F R L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D 
30. 10.51 F2 U L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 R' B L2 D' R B D2 R' B F2 
31. (9.70) U2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 B F' R2 B2 U L2 F' L B' D L' U B' 
32. 10.49 R' U2 F2 R F2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 B2 D B' D U' L' F L2 F' D' 
33. (14.54) U F B' D R2 F B' U' R L2 B U2 B D2 F U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 
34. 11.01 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U L B' D2 U2 L R 
35. 12.03 R U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 U B' F2 L2 F2 R' F' L' D' B 
36. (9.67) F L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' L' B' U' B' U B2 R D' R U2 
37. 12.63 D2 L' U2 L2 R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L F' R2 F' L U' F' R B' D F 
38. 12.40 R F R' U' F L2 F' L' B R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D 
39. 12.55 B U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D2 U R U' F' R B2 U R U2 R2 
40. 11.10 U2 B2 R L2 F U R' L2 B' L F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 
41. 11.87 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L B2 U F2 D L2 F L' D2 
42. 11.04 F2 L' R' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' B' U2 L2 D R B F' L2 D 
43. 12.08 B' L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U F U' B' R B2 D' U B L 
44. (9.14) B2 L2 B L2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' U' L' B F' L R B' F' D' U' 
45. 10.76 F' D2 L F2 D2 F' U B' L' D R' B2 R U2 R D2 L2 F2 R' U2 D2 
46. 11.47 L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 R' D' U B' L' B R' F D B' 
47. 12.76 D2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F R U2 F2 U' B D' L' D F2 
48. 10.89 F D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' D' F2 U2 F R U F' 
49. 12.74 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 D L U' F' D' U2 L2 R' B R2 
50. 11.52 F2 B U D2 L2 B L B R D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 
51. 10.88 B U D2 R' F2 D' B L' F2 D B' U2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 F' 
52. 11.79 F2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' L' D2 L2 D R' U' B F' R2 
53. 12.08 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U' L B2 D' B' U B R' U' R U 
54. 12.02 B2 U L2 D2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B R D2 U B R' F D2 B2 R' 
55. 11.15 U R' D B' L2 U' L' D' L U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 
56. 11.33 R2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F2 D' L' D F2 L B' L F' R' U 
57. 11.31 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 R' F2 U L2 D' L U2 B' F' L2 U B2 
58. 11.61 R2 F R B' U2 D' F' B D' L' D F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 U' L2 
59. (9.96) F2 R U2 R F2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' L2 U' B D2 B L' R' 
60. 11.38 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U R' B' R2 F2 D' R2 B' F2 D' 
61. 10.58 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F R D2 U F U 
62. 12.15 R F2 L F2 R F2 L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F' D' L' B2 R2 F2 R' D F U 
63. 11.93 B' U R D2 F2 L' F' D' R' L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 
64. 11.49 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 U2 F' L2 U F2 D' U' R B2 D' R' 
65. 10.60 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F R2 U' L' B D2 B R2 F 
66. 10.98 F U2 F' R' F' L U' R' F' U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' 
67. 11.69 R' D2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 L' D U' B L2 R' D' R2 
68. (13.69) R' D2 B' D' F' R U2 B2 L' B R2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 L2 B' D2 R2 
69. 12.20 F2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' R B U L2 B' R B F R D 
70. 11.48 R D B2 R' D R D F R F B2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 
71. 11.82 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B U L' U2 F2 U R B2 L 
72. 10.51 D F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U' L U' B' U' R2 F U L2 
73. 12.22 F' D2 R' L' U B L B2 U D2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 
74. 10.10 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R B2 U L D U2 F' R U2 F' 
75. 12.43 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' F' R' D' L' F2 R U2 F2 U2 
76. 10.50 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D R' U' B F D' B' U' F' R' 
77. 12.43 L2 D' L F' D2 F B U B' R' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 
78. 10.83 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 F L U R' B L' U2 F2 R' U' 
79. 10.53 D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L D' B U' F L2 R2 F2 U' F2 
80. 13.17 F' R B' L F' U' B2 L' F' D L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B 
81. 13.38 U D2 R F U' D2 F2 B' U' R' D2 R U2 B2 L' D2 L2 B2 L 
82. 11.42 F2 U R' D F L B D2 L' U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 R F2 
83. 12.88 L B2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F L2 R' U L' R' B2 F' L 
84. 12.27 F2 D' B2 R L' F2 R D' B' U D' L2 F2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 B2 
85. 11.40 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 L' U F L2 D L' R' B' L U' 
86. (14.63) R2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' D B2 R2 B L F D F2 U 
87. 11.46 B' U2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B D2 F' D' U2 F2 L' R' F R' D U' R2 
88. 13.27 D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B R B' U L U' F D2 F L' D2 
89. 11.12 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 F' D F L' R D' L2 F 
90. 12.15 B2 R' B2 R' B' D' B L2 F' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R B2 L F2 U2 D2 
91. 11.55 B U2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 B D2 B' L2 R D2 B' D' F2 U R B 
92. 11.95 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D U R2 U F2 L B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' R B' 
93. 10.93 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' U R2 F' L' D L' B U2 
94. 10.47 B U2 B' D2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' R' F' L D L D' U' L2 F' U' 
95. 11.89 F' R2 U2 R2 B L2 B L2 B2 L2 F L D R B F2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 
96. 11.93 F2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R F' D' R F' R2 F' D' U F2 
97. 11.66 U2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 B L2 R2 B' L U' F' D L' D2 L' U2 F' 
98. 10.04 B2 R F2 L' D2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R' F2 L' B L B R2 
99. 11.59 B2 R F' D B' R2 D' L' F' U D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 
100. 11.11 F R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F' R' U' F2 L D' B' D U2 B L'


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2013)

4.56 average of 50. I hadn't done any solves since my 4.85~ average of 50 but apparently I've improved (were some nice scrambles though)


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2013)

2.28 avg100

and 

Average of 12: 1.92
1. 1.50 R2 U F' U2 F2 R U' F' U2 
2. 1.30 R' F2 R F2 U' F R2 F2 U2 
3. 1.65 R' U2 R U2 R' U F2 R' U' 
4. (2.55) R U2 F2 R U' F2 U' R' F 
5. 1.72 U R F2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
6. 2.33 U2 R2 F R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 
7. 2.44 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 F' U' R2 
8. 2.11 F2 U R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U' 
9. 1.53 F' U F U2 F' R F2 R' U' 
10. 2.28 F2 R F R U' F2 U' F R U2 
11. 2.36 F' U2 F2 U' R U F2 R2 U' 
12. (1.11) F R' U R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 

Stackmat. Pretty pleased with those times.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 9, 2013)

How the hell?! those scrambles are so bad.


----------



## Username (Oct 9, 2013)

11.45 ao100


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 9, 2013)

1.86 21 move 2x2 Ortega single on cam: R2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' R2 setup

Who can find my solution?

edit: I'll upload it, this is just a random challenge.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 9, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 2.28 avg100
> 
> and
> 
> ...



No...no...please go away...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 9, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> 2.28 avg100
> 
> and
> 
> ...



What method?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 9, 2013)

1.31 AO5
1.55 AO12

Keyboard though :/ scrambles were LOLeasy.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 9, 2013)

12.63, 13.41, 13.49, 14.80, 14.05 = 13.65 avg5 1LLL


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 9, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 1.86 21 move 2x2 Ortega single on cam: R2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' R2 setup
> 
> Who can find my solution?


R' U2 R U' R'
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U L' U R' U2 L U' R


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 9, 2013)

2 gen OH solves. Can anyone good at OH try these and tell me their times. Soem scrambles were LOL though. Global average around 6.7 - 6.9. Sub 6 possible?
Session average: 5.73
1. 4.58 U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' 
2. 4.59 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R' 
3. 7.35 U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U2 R U' R U2 R U R U' R2 U' R U R' U R U 
4. 6.90 U R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U 
5. 5.36 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U' R' U R' U R' U R' U R U' R' U' 
6. 3.76 U R2 U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R U R' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R U R2 U2 
7. 5.40 R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 
8. 5.67 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U R2 
9. 6.34 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U 
10. (3.74) U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U 
11. (7.68) U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U' R' U R U2 R U' 
12. 7.35 U' R U' R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2013)

OH 2-gen (different scrambles from above because 1-he asked someone good to try those scrambles and 2-I use my right hand for OH)
16.15, 14.02, 12.93, 12.33, 13.91, 11.48, 11.55, 10.67, 12.73, 12.11, 11.67, DNF(12.80)=*12.89*. I only knew the 2GLLs for four solves, and all of them were the only sub-12s I got. The DNF was when I tried to stop the timer quickly and got a lockup two turns from being solved. These are my first attempts at only this (i.e. not in a solve) since I averaged sup-60, so they're a lot better times than before.
EDIT: I tried more and just got worse.
14.02, 12.93, 12.33, 13.91, 11.48, 11.55, (10.67), 12.73, 12.11, 11.67, (DNF(12.80)), 15.33 = *12.81* was the only improvement, and 11/12 solves are exactly the same as the first average.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 9, 2013)

1st time doing a 4x4 OH solve the time was 6:34.20 scramble Uw' Rw2 Uw F R D2 R2 B' F2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 U' Rw2 B' U2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F Fw2 D' U2 F R2 D2 R Rw' B U' B Rw D B2 F' Uw2 L' D' B


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 9, 2013)

1. 8.78 U' B' D2 R F' B2 U' B U B R2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2

y2//inspection
L' D L D R'//xcross(5/5)
y U' L' U L//F2L2(4/9)
U' R U' R' y U R U' R' //F2L3(8/17)
y' U R U R'//F2L4(4/21)
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r2 U2' R' U' R U' r'//OLL(14/35)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2//PLL(12/47)
U'//AUF(1/48)

48/8.78 = 5.47 tps


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 2 gen OH solves. Can anyone good at OH try these and tell me their times. Soem scrambles were LOL though. Global average around 6.7 - 6.9. Sub 6 possible?
> Session average: 5.73
> 1. 4.58 U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U'
> 2. 4.59 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R'
> ...



Inb4 Antoine inevitably gets like sub 5


----------



## whauk (Oct 9, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 2 gen OH solves. Can anyone good at OH try these and tell me their times. Soem scrambles were LOL though. Global average around 6.7 - 6.9. Sub 6 possible?
> Session average: 5.73
> 1. 4.58 U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U'
> 2. 4.59 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R'
> ...



5.01, 7.80, 5.67, 5.94, 8.63, 7.68, 6.81, 9.54, 6.73, 4.14, 8.02, 8.44 = 7.07
apparently pseudoblocks isnt the best strategy for this...


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 9, 2013)

Accomplishment: I did a real session of cubing

number of times: 100/100
best time: 35.27 OLL skip PB
best avg5: 43.45 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 44.35 (σ = 1.64) Missed PB by 0.04
best avg50: 45.62 (σ = 3.07) I guess it's PB
best avg100: 46.61 (σ = 3.04) I guess it's PB


*Parity**Count**Min**Average**Max*None2735.2743.2148.73PP2639.6246.1356.66OP2443.7947.6456.1DP2346.3050.3458.37
I lose around 2.9 seconds by getting PP and 4.4 seconds by getting OP


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Pyraminx*
7.87 Ao100 w/keyhole - first sub-8 
containing 5.98 ao5 (not PB), 6.84 ao12 (almost PB)



Spoiler: times



7.07, 8.20, 7.76, 7.40, 8.58, 8.84, 5.58, 5.53, 8.85, 7.40, 10.81, 6.09, 5.64, 4.74, 6.70, 6.21, 8.52, 9.63, 8.25, 8.76, 7.54, 9.47, 10.17, 10.98, 8.18, 6.47, 8.06, 8.36, 7.00, 7.77, 9.16, 6.50, 9.59, 7.92, 8.67, 7.75, 5.63, 6.88, 6.72, 6.99, 6.52, 4.63, 9.45, 6.02, 8.18, 8.28, 5.46, 8.33, 12.79, 8.42, 10.38, 11.15, 8.93, 9.00, 5.34, 6.35, 7.96, 6.87, 9.91, 7.36, 6.86, 7.93, 7.86, 8.44, 6.90, 11.58, 7.03, 7.40, 9.51, 10.92, 9.32, 5.74, 9.31, 9.14, 5.20, 7.29, 6.40, 7.70, 11.08, 6.14, 9.58, 7.88, 10.78, 7.07, 6.75, 7.27, 8.86, 9.90, 8.36, 7.75, 7.46, 8.57, 8.45, 5.07, 5.44, 6.23, 6.86, 8.23, 7.34, 9.29



Getting better at this pyra business. Maybe I should start learning a better top first method ^^


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 10, 2013)

wtf sq-1

13.00 avg5 = 12.55, 13.86, 12.60, (18.38), (9.17)

15.21 avg12 = 13.96, 12.55, 13.86, 12.60, 18.38, (9.17), 18.70, (21.80), 17.23, 18.91, 14.29, 11.60


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Inb4 Antoine inevitably gets like sub 5



I don't plan on doing any cubing tonight. Remind me tomorrow morning?

edit:


uberCuber said:


> wtf sq-1
> 
> 13.00 avg5 = 12.55, 13.86, 12.60, (18.38), (9.17)
> 
> 15.21 avg12 = 13.96, 12.55, 13.86, 12.60, 18.38, (9.17), 18.70, (21.80), 17.23, 18.91, 14.29, 11.60



waaat. You little *****. looool

I still can't get over it that this forum censors the I-Word.


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't plan on doing any cubing tonight. Remind me tomorrow morning?



Will do.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 10, 2013)

what the hell

16.52 sq-1 avg100

14.69 avg12 = 12.16, 12.97, (21.53), 17.90, 14.49, 15.14, 12.33, 16.58, 16.72, (11.97), 14.42, 14.17


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

4.24 pyra avg5


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 10, 2013)

(10.31), 9.34, 10.19, (8.93), 9.31
=9.61
STACKMATTED

EDIT:
D L' F2 L B u2 U2 B' f' R' U2 r' D2 f2 r2 U2 B' D f r B R2 f L' B2 L U2 L2 f' D2 f' B u' F2 u' r' f' D' L' U2
39.33
FIRST SUB 40 YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 10, 2013)

What what, more 3x3 PBs

8.62, 9.25, (11.80), 8.79, (8.47), 9.48, 9.74, 8.74, 9.52, 9.25, 8.69, 8.78= *9.09 avg12*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> number of times: 25/25
> best time: 35.90
> worst time: 48.18
> 
> ...



Day 2:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 23.34
worst time: 43.25

current mo3: 31.79 (σ = 2.21)
best mo3: 27.77 (σ = 1.42)

current avg5: 30.60 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 28.68 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 32.19 (σ = 3.48)
best avg12: 31.58 (σ = 3.24)

current avg25: 32.04 (σ = 3.28)
best avg25: 32.04 (σ = 3.28)

session avg: 33.55 (σ = 3.72)
session mean: 33.59

Clock is boring

Beat PB 6 times (including first solve). Pins are too loose lol.


----------



## acohen527 (Oct 10, 2013)

3x3
17.13 avg.5 
18.54 avg. 12

OH
22.xy single
30.xy avg. 5
32.xy avg. 12

On TTW


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2013)

I was on 4.56 average of 50 with the first solve being 2.74. So I had to roll a 2.74 to beat my PB... I was close, but didn't quite manage due to a tiny lock up. So I just changed qqtimer.net to show average of 51 and boom, my... um.. average of 51 pb!

best avg5: *2.85* (σ = 0.12)
best avg12: *3.60* (σ = 0.94)
current avg51: *4.52* (σ = 1.16)

The 2.85 and 3.60 averages had decent, not amazing scrambles. The reason it was so fast for me was skips. I had 2-3 L3E skips in the 2.85 average.

Scrambles


Spoiler



1. 2.74 U B' L' R' L' R U' R' r' b' 
2. (2.46) U B' U R L B L' U' r b' 
3. 2.98 U' B U' L R B' L U' b' 
4. 5.53 L B L' U' B L' B R' B l r u 
5. 2.82 U B R B U' R L' R l u' 
6. 3.18 L' U' R B' U' R' L' B l' r' b' u 
7. 4.02 B U' L R' L U' B U l' r' u 
8. 4.94 R' U R U R B' L' U' l b' u' 
9. 3.31 R L B U L R B' R r' b u' 
10. (6.45) U L U B' U R L U' L' l' b 
11. 3.21 U B L B R U L' R L l 
12. 3.30 U' B R' B R' L B' U b u'



I'd be very surprised if anyone found my solution to the 2.98 solve. I did a sloppy solution but turned pretty fast and had a skip.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 10, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I was on 4.56 average of 50 with the first solve being 2.74. So I had to roll a 2.74 to beat my PB... I was close, but didn't quite manage due to a tiny lock up. So I just changed qqtimer.net to show average of 51 and boom, my... um.. average of 51 pb!
> 
> best avg5: *2.85* (σ = 0.12)
> best avg12: *3.60* (σ = 0.94)
> ...



Nice. What do you currently average?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2013)

If I sit down and do an average of 50 roughly 4.8. I average just over 5 unless I'm warmed up though.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 10, 2013)

23.06, 21.81, 17.37, 22.44, 23.66, 21.90, 19.43, 16.16, (15.54), (48.77), 18.34, 17.35 = 20.15 Square-1 PB avg12

So close 

Edit: 24.06, 16.85, 15.99, 17.51, 18.57, 23.11, 27.69, 12.73, 25.26, 21.24, 19.59, 19.15 = 20.13 avg12


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 296/300
best time: 0.571
worst time: 7.055

current avg5: 2.310 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 1.434 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 2.167 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 1.708 (σ = 0.18)

current avg50: 2.056 (σ = 0.42)
best avg50: 1.912 (σ = 0.41)

current avg100: 2.052 (σ = 0.38)
best avg100: 1.981 (σ = 0.34)

session avg: 2.089 (σ = 0.47)
session mean: 2.156


----------



## Bestsimple (Oct 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 296/300
> best time: 0.571
> worst time: 7.055
> ...



That's insane jay. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 10, 2013)

4.54 ao100, not sure if PB, but I think ao5 is 

ao5 = 3.55 

1. 3.86 U F U' R F2 R F U' R 
2. 3.44 F R2 U' R F R U F2 U R' 
3. (4.18) U2 F' R F' U2 F2 R F' R 
4. 3.34 F' U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F' 
5. (2.82) U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 

Best time 1.35, my 1-look solves are getting better and more frequent


----------



## Username (Oct 10, 2013)

8.03 D L B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L' F' U2 L' R D' F L D' F2 B D2 F' R' F' B U

x2 y //Inspection (0)
L R' D2 R D //Cross (5)
U' L' U L //1st Pair (9)
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //2nd Pair (21)
y U2 R' U2 R2 U R' // 3rd Pair (28)
y U' R U R' U R U' R' //4th Pair (37)
M' U M U2 M' U M //OLL (44)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 //PLL (59)

59/8.03 = 7.347 TPS :O

Best I've gotten on stackmat


----------



## Selkie (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice motivation coming out of Cuthbert's Open last weekend nets me a pb Ao12 

Average of 12: 16.19
1. 14.80 B U2 B' R' B2 L' U' D' L' U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 
2. (20.99) U2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B' L' D2 F2 D2 L D L B U 
3. 16.74 F2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 U' L' F L' B' R U' L R B' D 
4. 18.42 F U' B2 D' R U' F2 R' F R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F' D2 
5. 14.74 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D' B2 R F' D2 R' U' B' U L' D' F2 
6. 16.88 B U2 F' L F D B' U' R' F L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 
7. 15.20 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L' B U L' R' D U' B D2 U' 
8. (13.72) R B R' F L B' U' D' F2 L U' R2 D F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 U 
9. 16.20 F2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B' U' L2 B2 D2 R F U2 R U2 
10. 15.02 U2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' D' F D2 F2 R D' L B2 U' F 
11. 16.70 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 D2 R' B D' R2 F' D L' R U2 R2 
12. 17.19 R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' L' F D B2 F L' R2 D F2 L'


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 10, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.65
1. (6.97) D L2 F L2 D2 B2 D R2 U B' U2 F2 R L2 D2 R D2 R D2 L2 
2. (10.86) B2 U2 R' D2 L U2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 D' F D' R U B L F R' U' 
*3*. 9.87 D' R' D B2 R F2 D R' B D L2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 B' D2 R2 L2 F 
*4*. 9.23 B' L2 B D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' D2 R2 B' L D' L' U B2 
*5*. 9.15 R2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D L2 U B2 F U B' L' U2 B' U R' B D 
*6*. 9.99 D2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 B L2 R2 F' L' U B L2 U2 R' D2 L B' L' 
*7*. 8.99 F' U' D' B' L' U' F' D L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R L2 U2 D2 
8. 10.11 F' B2 R2 L' B D2 R' F2 U D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 R B2 U2 
9. 9.65 L2 F U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B D' L' U L' F D' R2 B R D 
10. 9.44 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D2 F R U2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F' R2 
11. 10.22 B2 L2 F L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F D F' U B U' R' U F2 L' D' 
12. 9.88 R F' L2 F B R D' B D2 R' U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D F2 B2 

+ My first ever avg5 without any over10s


----------



## Selkie (Oct 10, 2013)

And after that pb Ao12 came pb single ......

10.84. OLL skip.

My lucky single PB has stood for about 2 years


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2013)

I always get my PBs at school. F double sexy F' OLL, PLL skip, no AUFs before OLL or for PLL. 11.07, PB single. So close to sub-11 now.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 10, 2013)

11.17 avg100 

Just two days before, things are looking very good for CSP!


----------



## Selkie (Oct 10, 2013)

If the Ao12 and single weren't enough, first ever sub 15 average came on solves 127-131 of the session:-

Average of 5: 14.89
1. (16.60) R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 F U2 F U' L2 D R B2 R' U2 R' D' 
2. 13.86 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 B D2 R' B L' B R2 U' R2 U 
3. 16.20 R' B2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U R2 F2 L' U' F' L' U' B 
4. 14.60 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B' D L B2 D L B2 R' F' D' 
5. (13.33) U2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B2 R D B2 R' B L2 R2 F2 U

All fullstep


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 10, 2013)

TDM said:


> I always get my PBs at school. F double sexy F' OLL, PLL skip, no AUFs before OLL or for PLL. 11.07, PB single. So close to sub-11 now.



I always see your avatar and think you stole the idea off me


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I always see your avatar and think you stole the idea off me


Always? I only changed it two days ago. And yea, I did. I still can't get a D that looks like a D though, even on massive cubes


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2013)

!!


----------



## Username (Oct 10, 2013)

7.42 U' B L F B' R' B L F L2 B2 L' B R' L2 U F2 L' D2 U F2 D' U2 F2 U

y2
U R2 U' R2 U' R' F R2 B' R'
U2 y' L' U' L
U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' y L' U L
U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U'

PLL skip

8th sub 8

45/7.42=6.06 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Best average of 5: 4.974, 4.223, 4.912, 6.423, 6.033 = 5.306


----------



## KongShou (Oct 10, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Best average of 5: 4.974, 4.223, 4.912, 6.423, 6.033 = 5.306



stop it


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> stop it



no im not even sub 5 yet


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2013)

ANTOINECANTIN READ THIS PLEASE
Yeah you told me to remind you to try the 2gen OH scrambles this morning. I forgot, so I'm doing it now. 
ANTOINECANTIN READ THIS PLEASE


----------



## JyH (Oct 10, 2013)

i solved my cube
14.78 single not even a big deal


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 10, 2013)

Day 3

number of times: 25/25
best time: 23.46
worst time: 38.86

current mo3: 29.16 (σ = 3.73)
best mo3: 25.54 (σ = 2.77)

current avg5: 28.50 (σ = 2.97)
best avg5: 26.80 (σ = 2.14)

current avg12: 28.01 (σ = 3.04)
best avg12: 27.56 (σ = 2.64)

session avg: 29.08 (σ = 2.99)
session mean: 29.28

Clock. I don't know Antoine


----------



## qaz (Oct 10, 2013)

Average of 25: 18.55


Spoiler



1. 16.67 R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 U' B' L F R D' B2 R D2 B2 L2
2. 19.99 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B' U' L F2 L2 U' L D2 U' L2
3. 19.35 R2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 R' D U2 L' D2 U L B U2
4. 18.33 U B2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F' U' B R2 B R' F D U'
5. 17.76 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U' B R' D' F' U' L D2 U
6. 24.65 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L B L2 B' L D' R' U' R' L
7. 21.20 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 U B' F D' F U2 L2 D' F2 L' D
8. 18.45 D' R2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B L' D' B2 R L2 F2 U B R2 D2
9. 18.60 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 B L' D U2 F2 U B' R F R'
10. 16.37 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U' L B U2 L F R' D2 F D' F L'
11. 16.79 B2 F2 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 D F L D' B' U B U2 R2 U' R U'
12. 17.32 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D F' R' D U2 L B F' R U L D U2
13. 18.49 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 B' D' B2 L F' D R2 F U' B
14. 18.46 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R' D' U' R' D' B' L F' R F
15. 17.16 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' D F' R F2 R2 B2 U L' B'
16. 19.53 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 D B' D2 U' R F' R2 D F' R' D'
17. 20.08 F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 L' F U' B' D' R2 B2
18. 16.57 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 D' R U' F2 R2 L' B' L' U' R' B
19. 20.31 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R' U' F D2 U B F2 U2 L
20. 16.81 U R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 F' L D L B' U' R' F' U' F2 U'
21. 16.00 B2 F2 D' U' F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' B' R2 B D' F L U' F2 D' U'
22. 21.37 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R' D R' B L D2 R' D' F2 D' U'
23. 19.42 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 R L' U' B2 D L' D2 B L' B'
24. 20.56 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F D U2 F' R' D B' U' L B' L2
25. 17.15 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B U R' B U2 L' D B' L D' U'


Average of 12: 17.76 - PB
16.37 16.79 17.32 18.49 18.46 17.16 19.53 20.08 16.57 (20.31) 16.81 (16.00)


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Day 3
> 
> number of times: 25/25
> best time: 23.46
> ...



I said only Clock as in practice a lot. At least an avg100 per day.

edit:


kclejeune said:


> ANTOINECANTIN READ THIS PLEASE
> Yeah you told me to remind you to try the 2gen OH scrambles this morning. I forgot, so I'm doing it now.
> ANTOINECANTIN READ THIS PLEASE



hi


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 2 gen OH solves. Can anyone good at OH try these and tell me their times. Soem scrambles were LOL though. Global average around 6.7 - 6.9. Sub 6 possible?
> Session average: 5.73
> 1. 4.58 U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U'
> 2. 4.59 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R'
> ...



5.52, 6.95, 5.86, 5.28, 4.25, 5.52, 5.57, 6.80, (3.36), 5.51, (7.51), 5.19 = 5.65 lol


----------



## Escher (Oct 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5.52, 6.95, 5.86, 5.28, 4.25, 5.52, 5.57, 6.80, (3.36), 5.51, (7.51), 5.19 = 5.65 lol



Back when I was around 15 average at OH I was about 6.5ish with 2gen OH, though I did use a ton of sune combinations to solve 2glls, dunno if that makes a difference. Not that I was ever that good at OH!


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 11, 2013)

WHAT THE ACTUAL ****

(7.28), 8.25, 8.51, (12.52), 8.52= *8.43 avg5 PB*


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 2 gen OH solves. Can anyone good at OH try these and tell me their times. Soem scrambles were LOL though. Global average around 6.7 - 6.9. Sub 6 possible?


 I assume you mean sub-6 global average? Yeah, absolutely. Most probably sub-5 too. I just did a quick avg50 and here's what I got:

best time: 3.36
best avg5: 5.00
best avg12: 5.40
best avg50: 5.62

Times: (3.47), 5.97, 4.12, 6.17, 6.46, 5.30, 6.19, 6.12, 5.46, (7.51), 4.29, 5.48, 6.87, 5.63, 5.70, 5.36, 6.58, 5.33, 5.42, 5.59, (3.61), 6.02, 5.06, (7.13), 4.38, 5.01, 5.52, (10.05), 6.52, 6.95, 5.36, 6.33, 5.77, 4.04, 5.17, 6.99, 4.06, 5.94, 5.61, 6.21, 5.12, 5.62, 5.02, 5.86, 6.38, 5.42, 5.13, (3.57), 5.49, 6.38


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. (3.47) R2 U R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2
2. 5.97 R U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R'
3. 4.12 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U'
4. 6.17 U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R U' R U R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2
5. 6.46 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R2
6. 5.30 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R2
7. 6.19 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R
8. 6.12 U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
9. 5.46 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R U
10. (7.51) U' R U R2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U
11. 4.29 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U
12. 5.48 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R'
13. 6.87 R' U R' U' R U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R U R U R' U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R2
14. 5.63 R' U R U R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U R U R' U' R'
15. 5.70 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U R' U R2 U R U' R U2 R U R' U R' U' R2
16. 5.36 U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U
17. 6.58 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R U R' U R' U2 R U R'
18. 5.33 U R' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
19. 5.42 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2
20. 5.59 R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R
21. (3.61) U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U'
22. 6.02 U R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U
23. 5.06 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
24. (7.13) R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2
25. 4.38 R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R
26. 5.01 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2
27. 5.52 U2 R U2 R U R' U R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R' U
28. (10.05) U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U
29. 6.52 U2 R U2 R U R U2 R U R U2 R U R U' R U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U
30. 6.95 R U R' U R' U R2 U R U' R2 U R' U R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 U' R2
31. 5.36 R U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R'
32. 6.33 U R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R U'
33. 5.77 U' R' U' R U R U2 R U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R' U2
34. 4.04 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' U' R'
35. 5.17 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U R U2 R U' R U R'
36. 6.99 R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2
37. 4.06 U R' U R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U
38. 5.94 U R U' R' U R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R U R2 U'
39. 5.61 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U'
40. 6.21 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2
41. 5.12 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U2 R U R U2
42. 5.62 R U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R
43. 5.02 U2 R U' R' U R' U R2 U' R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U R U R U
44. 5.86 R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R
45. 6.38 U R U R U R U R2 U R U R U R' U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U
46. 5.42 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2
47. 5.13 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R'
48. (3.57) U' R U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U R U2
49. 5.49 U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U
50. 6.38 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U R U R2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I said only Clock as in practice a lot. At least an avg100 per day.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Ok. 3-day weekend=lots of practice. But clock is kinda boring.


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 11, 2013)

Crushed my 2x2 average of 100 with Dayan 2x2  I went from 2.96 to 2.75

stats: (hide)
number of times: 109/109
best time: 0.84
worst time: 5.09

current avg5: 3.25 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 2.15 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 2.91 (σ = 0.46)
best avg12: 2.42 (σ = 0.48)

current avg100: 2.80 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 2.75 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 2.77 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 2.78


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 11, 2013)

So apparently I'm really good at sim. 1 forced PLL skip.

9.50, 9.24, (14.12), (9.04), 10.96= 9.90 avg5


----------



## Username (Oct 11, 2013)

7.93 U B' L2 U L D F D L D L D' U2 R2 B2 R L2 U L' U' F L F2 B' L

D' L y U2 R' F R U' R2
U' R U R2 U' R
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
L' U' L U' L' U L
y R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M'

PLL skip
49/7.93 = 6.17 TPS

9th sub 8


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2013)

New PB single! 00:11.95 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 R2 U B' U' L' F' L2 F' U2 B2 D' L U2

also average of 5: 16.75

00:16.72 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F D R' B' D2 R2 U B U'
00:14.25 R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L F' D2 B2 U F D2 L D R
00:16.05 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R' D' B' D2 R2 D' L2 U R L' U2
00:17.77 F2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' U' B2 R2 F L' B
00:20.48 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L B' R' D' F U' B D B2 R' U'


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 11, 2013)

13.73 OH avg 50

12.28, 12.42, 14.00, 13.52, 13.17, 15.09, 14.20, 14.04, 15.62, 14.73, 12.42, 14.79, 14.17, (9.93), 13.81, (17.29), 11.97, 13.38, 14.08, 13.88, 13.95, 15.18, 13.37, 12.89, 12.39, (16.24), 13.94, 14.43, 15.04, 12.29, (16.19), 13.47, 14.05, 13.84, (11.30), 14.50, 15.77, (11.45), 12.16, 13.73, 15.44, 11.52, 14.15, 12.89, 14.29, 14.00, 14.79, 13.30, 12.64, 12.44


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 11, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> So apparently I'm really good at sim. 1 forced PLL skip.
> 
> 9.50, 9.24, (14.12), (9.04), 10.96= 9.90 avg5



Second best simsingle: 8.55 with EPLL skip


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 11, 2013)

Holy ****...PB by .23

Average of 12: 7.59
1. 7.57 D' B2 U F R D B' U' R2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R2 
2. 7.19 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L D' B2 F R D2 F' R2 D' R' F2 
3. 8.48 F2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D' B' D R2 F' L D R2 U' 
4. 7.73 U' D R L B' U' B2 D B L F2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L F2 L 
5. 7.15 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B U2 L' R' U R D2 L R2 U 
6. 7.35 B R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' U' F' L' B' R D U' L' R' D' 
7. 7.11 D2 L' B U' D' F2 B2 R F' R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 
8. 8.12 R2 U B2 D' R U D2 R F L D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 D2 R 
9. 7.95 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 U B' L R' D' F' L R2 B U' B 
10. 7.22 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 L U R F R B F' U' 
11. (10.56) F2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 B' F' R' D2 B L' F R' B' U' L F2 
12. (6.94) L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' F R' F' L D F2 U' L2 B2 L2

EDIT: 1. 5.28 D R' B2 D' F D' R2 F' U R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 D2 B2 R' F2 

y'
U' F2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R'
y2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' 
R' U R U F U' F'
R' U' R U' R' U R
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U

42/5.28= 7.95 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2013)

Finally decided to reconstruct my 3.02 Pyra NR single:

L' R' B' L B' U L U B R U' l' b


R' L' R' L' U' L' r'
[R] U' u

10etm/3.02 = 3etps

I can't believe nobody else got a fast single on this solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2013)

5.903 avg12, 4.956 avg5   

Best average of 12: 5.808, 5.336, 6.056, 6.671, 4.911, (3.304), 5.399, 4.559, 8.248, (9.399), 7.272, 4.767 = 5.903
Best average of 5: (6.671), 4.911, (3.304), 5.399, 4.559 = 4.956

counting 7+8 :fp


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 11, 2013)

1:04.546, 532 moves, 8.242 tps

pb im pretty sure


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> 1:04.546, 532 moves, 8.242 tps
> 
> pb im pretty sure



48puzr ?


----------



## kcl (Oct 11, 2013)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 13.73 OH avg 50
> 
> 12.28, 12.42, 14.00, 13.52, 13.17, 15.09, 14.20, 14.04, 15.62, 14.73, 12.42, 14.79, 14.17, (9.93), 13.81, (17.29), 11.97, 13.38, 14.08, 13.88, 13.95, 15.18, 13.37, 12.89, 12.39, (16.24), 13.94, 14.43, 15.04, 12.29, (16.19), 13.47, 14.05, 13.84, (11.30), 14.50, 15.77, (11.45), 12.16, 13.73, 15.44, 11.52, 14.15, 12.89, 14.29, 14.00, 14.79, 13.30, 12.64, 12.44



Dang..


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 48puzr ?



obviously


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 11, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Holy ****...PB by .23
> 
> Average of 12: 7.59
> 1. 7.57 D' B2 U F R D B' U' R2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R2
> ...



WOW! Huge improvement!


----------



## andi25 (Oct 11, 2013)

watch out tim ... 


Average of 50: 4.71


Spoiler



1. 4.26 B L' U B' R' L R U r' b
2. 5.18 L' U' L R' L R' B R' l' b u'
3. 5.73 L B U' B U' R' B' L l b u
4. 3.34 U R' L' U L U R L' l' r' u
5. 4.78 L U' R U' L U R' B' r b
6. 4.78 B' R' B U R' L' R' U' l' r b
7. 4.24 U L' B U R' U L B U' r' b u'
8. 4.72 U' B' L U' R U B' L' l' r
9. 5.83 U B R' U' B' R' B R' L l r u
10. 4.04 U' L B L' B' R L' R l u'
11. (8.14) U' B' L' R L U' B' R' r' b
12. 5.20 U B' L' B' R' L' R U' R l r b u
13. 3.78 B U' L' U' B' L B' R r b
14. 4.36 L R' U B' U' B' L B' r' b u'
15. 5.54 U R B R U L B' U L l r u'
16. 3.54 B' L R' U L R' L R' l b u'
17. (2.96) B R U' R' L U' B' U' l' r' u'
18. 5.63 L R L R L' R B L l' b u
19. 3.13 L U B L' U L' R L' l' r'
20. 4.91 U L B' L' B' R L' B' R l' b u'
21. 3.84 L' U' L' R' U' L U' B' l u'
22. (7.98+) U R L' B' U R' U L l r' b u'
23. (6.90) U R B' R B' U R B U r u
24. 5.77 L B' L U' B L B' U l' r' b'
25. 6.37 U R B' U' R U' R' U B l r b
26. 5.18 B' L' B' R B L B' U' b u'
27. 5.53 U B' U' L' R' L' R' B l r b u
28. 4.54 L' B U L' R U' B' R' r b
29. 4.74 L R B' L' B' U' B' U' u'
30. 5.61 U L' B R' B' U L R' l' r' u'
31. 4.82 U B' R U B R L R l'
32. 4.47 B' R L B' R' L' B R l' r' u'
33. 4.38 U' B L B R B L' R' l r' u'
34. 3.96 B' U B' L R' B' R' U l' u'
35. 4.14 U' B' L' B' U' B' U L' l' r
36. 3.94 U' L R' U' L' R L B R' l r' u
37. 3.43 U' L' U' L R' U' B' L' l' r b' u'
38. 5.06 U L R' L U' L R U' B r' b' u'
39. 5.34 U' R' B' U B L' R U B r' b' u'
40. 4.05 U' L' U' R' B R' L' R' r u'
41. 4.14 L B' L' B' R' B R L' l u
42. 4.89 U' L' B' R' U' L' B U B l' r b' u
43. 4.88 U L' B' R B' U' R L u
44. (3.06) U L' R L U' R' U R' l' r u'
45. 5.60 U' R' L U' L R U' R l' u'
46. 5.76 L' B U R L' B U B R' l r' u'
47. 5.10 U' L' R U R' L U L' l r' u'
48. 4.45 L' R' L' B' R L B U' l b u
49. 4.44 R L' U' L U' L R L' l r' u'
50. (2.99) U R' B L' B' R U R r' b' u



Average of 100: 4.83


Spoiler



1. 4.48 L B U' R B L U' R r b'
2. 4.71 U' B R' L U' L R' U' L' l b' u'
3. 5.92 U' B' L R' B L' U' L l' b'
4. 3.80 B' U B' U L' R' L R' r' b
5. 4.32 U R' L R U R' U L R' r b' u'
6. 4.55 L' B U' B U' L B U l r'
7. 3.79 U' B' U' L' U' R' L U' r b'
8. 5.39 U B L' U B' R B R' B l' r u
9. 4.30 U' L' U B' R U' R B r b'
10. 5.38 U L' B' U R' B' L U B' r' b u'
11. 4.49 L' B R U B' R L' U r u'
12. 4.47 L U' R B R L U' B' l' r' u'
13. 4.30 U R B' R L B' R' L' R l r b' u'
14. 4.98 U R L U' L B R' U' B' l' r b'
15. 5.55 U L' U R L' R' B' R' l' r' b u'
16. 5.72 L' B R B U' L' U R r b' u'
17. 3.86 U L' U B L' U' L' B l b
18. 5.59 U R' B L R L B' U R l r' b u'
19. 3.95 U R B U' R' B' R U b' u'
20. 5.90 R' U L' B' R U' L U' l r u
21. 4.85 R' B' R B' U' R B' L r' b u'
22. 5.48 U' B' R' B' U' R L' R' l r' b u
23. 4.36 L' R U B' R' L B L' l' r' u'
24. 4.04 U R' U' R L B' R L' l' u
25. 5.20 U' L' R B' U' L B' L' R' l' r b' u'
26. 4.78 U' L R' L R U R U l b u'
27. 3.42 B R L' R L' R L R r u
28. 5.26 B' U' B R U L' B' L' l r b' u
29. (3.13) U R L' B R' U R L' U' u
30. 3.78 U' L B' U L B R' U r b
31. 5.50 R B L' U B L' U' R' l'
32. 4.29 B U R L' U L R' L' r b'
33. 4.25 L' R' U L' U' B L' B l' r u'
34. 4.74 U R L R' U L R B' r' u
35. 6.60 U L' R L U L' U' L' l b'
36. 4.58 U L U' B L' R' L U l' u'
37. 6.51 U' R U B L' U' R B l' r b
38. 5.30 B' R B' L' R L' R L l b u
39. (11.06) U L U' L R U' L R' B b' u
40. (7.04) U' B U L' U R' B' U l' r b' u'
41. 4.83 R' B' R' B' U' R' B U l' r u'
42. 4.53 B' U B L U B L B l r
43. 6.11 U R' L R' B L B R r' b u
44. 3.85 U R L' B' R' U' B L l r b u'
45. 4.42 U L B R U' B R L U l' b' u'
46. 5.25 U L R' L B' R' U L U r b' u'
47. 4.26 B L' U B' R' L R U r' b
48. 5.18 L' U' L R' L R' B R' l' b u'
49. 5.73 L B U' B U' R' B' L l b u
50. 3.34 U R' L' U L U R L' l' r' u
51. 4.78 L U' R U' L U R' B' r b
52. 4.78 B' R' B U R' L' R' U' l' r b
53. 4.24 U L' B U R' U L B U' r' b u'
54. 4.72 U' B' L U' R U B' L' l' r
55. 5.83 U B R' U' B' R' B R' L l r u
56. 4.04 U' L B L' B' R L' R l u'
57. (8.14) U' B' L' R L U' B' R' r' b
58. 5.20 U B' L' B' R' L' R U' R l r b u
59. 3.78 B U' L' U' B' L B' R r b
60. 4.36 L R' U B' U' B' L B' r' b u'
61. 5.54 U R B R U L B' U L l r u'
62. 3.54 B' L R' U L R' L R' l b u'
63. (2.96) B R U' R' L U' B' U' l' r' u'
64. 5.63 L R L R L' R B L l' b u
65. (3.13) L U B L' U L' R L' l' r'
66. 4.91 U L B' L' B' R L' B' R l' b u'
67. 3.84 L' U' L' R' U' L U' B' l u'
68. (7.98+) U R L' B' U R' U L l r' b u'
69. 6.90 U R B' R B' U R B U r u
70. 5.77 L B' L U' B L B' U l' r' b'
71. 6.37 U R B' U' R U' R' U B l r b
72. 5.18 B' L' B' R B L B' U' b u'
73. 5.53 U B' U' L' R' L' R' B l r b u
74. 4.54 L' B U L' R U' B' R' r b
75. 4.74 L R B' L' B' U' B' U' u'
76. 5.61 U L' B R' B' U L R' l' r' u'
77. 4.82 U B' R U B R L R l'
78. 4.47 B' R L B' R' L' B R l' r' u'
79. 4.38 U' B L B R B L' R' l r' u'
80. 3.96 B' U B' L R' B' R' U l' u'
81. 4.14 U' B' L' B' U' B' U L' l' r
82. 3.94 U' L R' U' L' R L B R' l r' u
83. 3.43 U' L' U' L R' U' B' L' l' r b' u'
84. 5.06 U L R' L U' L R U' B r' b' u'
85. 5.34 U' R' B' U B L' R U B r' b' u'
86. 4.05 U' L' U' R' B R' L' R' r u'
87. 4.14 L B' L' B' R' B R L' l u
88. 4.89 U' L' B' R' U' L' B U B l' r b' u
89. 4.88 U L' B' R B' U' R L u
90. (3.06) U L' R L U' R' U R' l' r u'
91. 5.60 U' R' L U' L R U' R l' u'
92. 5.76 L' B U R L' B U B R' l r' u'
93. 5.10 U' L' R U R' L U L' l r' u'
94. 4.45 L' R' L' B' R L B U' l b u
95. 4.44 R L' U' L U' L R L' l r' u'
96. (2.99) U R' B L' B' R U R r' b' u
97. 6.02 U L' U' L' U L R B' U r' b' u'
98. (7.38) U' L' U' B' R U L' B r u'
99. 5.64 U L' R' U L' R L' B' l' r' b u'
100. 4.25 B' U' R' B U R' L' B l r b


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 11, 2013)

23.052 ao5. 
25.177 ao12. 
18.675 single. 

Now I quit clock. My stupid CubeTwist clock sucks. Pins are too loose and are killing my times.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

Competition tomorrow, how about let's practice an event that isn't being held there!

16.26 sq-1 avg100


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 12, 2013)

1.35 AO5
1.62 AO12

On cam


----------



## Akiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.35 AO5
> 1.62 AO12
> 
> On cam


UPLOAAAAAD!!! please!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, no idea how this happened....

1. 7.45 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U F2 R2 F' L2 U' L R2 F2 D L B R 

PLL skip


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 12, 2013)

YES! Finally after so many near misses 29.80 4x4 single  No parity, really smooth solve. Used my new white SS v4


----------



## qaz (Oct 12, 2013)

13.16 fullstep single. PB by 0.03. Decent TPS (4.56)

U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F D R U' R D L' D F L' D2



Spoiler



Inspection: z2
Cross: F' B' R U2 R2 L2
1st pair: R U2 R' U' R U R
2nd pair: R' U R
3rd pair: y' L' U L
4th pair: U' R U R' U R U' R' 
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

60 turns/13.16s = 4.56 tps


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 12, 2013)

wat

*1.97 avg12, 1.58 avg5
*
2.38, 2.31, (2.64), 1.70, 1.88, 1.74, 2.35, 1.33, (1.06), 2.06, 2.27= 1.97

Edit: Keyboard


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 12, 2013)

Was warming up for megaminx and got this for square 1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 20.59
worst time: 55.94

current avg5: 36.01 (σ = 6.28)
best avg5: 25.39 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 34.22 (σ = 5.75)
best avg12: 29.37 (σ = 2.65)

current avg100: 32.64 (σ = 5.26)
best avg100: 32.64 (σ = 5.26)

session avg: 32.64 (σ = 5.26)
session mean: 32.90

Square-1


----------



## ottozing (Oct 12, 2013)

I like how you specify the event twice  gogogo OCR


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.35 AO5
> 1.62 AO12
> 
> On cam



That is so crazy . . . UPLOAD!
Were the scrambles lucky?


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 12, 2013)

1:06.93 Megaminx Average of 100, woot.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes finally all sub 12 ao5

10.85
11.60	
11.82	
11.90	
11.19	

=11.54


----------



## Username (Oct 12, 2013)

1.88 Official NR 2x2 Single (Unless someone breaks it)


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 12, 2013)

Username said:


> 1.88 Official NR 2x2 Single (Unless someone breaks it)



:O
congrats


----------



## Ollie (Oct 12, 2013)

B' D2 U2 R2 B U' B2 R U2 L F B U' R F D' B' R F' L' B' L D B R'

11.16 forced LL skip. Can't reconstruct it for the life of me, but finished with [y: [L D L', U']]. Solved on opposite colour so the case was really obvious.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> YES! Finally after so many near misses 29.80 4x4 single  No parity, really smooth solve. Used my new white SS v4



yay steve


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Was warming up for megaminx and got this for square 1
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> ...



Do you normally do 100 Square-1 solves as Megaminx warm-up?


----------



## Username (Oct 12, 2013)

Sub 20 official OH single with F-perm!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2013)

Username said:


> Sub 20 official OH single with F-perm!



:tu


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 12, 2013)

Clock 6.64 single, 8.35 ao5 

edit:- 8.27 ao5


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I like how you specify the event twice  gogogo OCR



He's got a long way to go to get square 1 OCR



antoineccantin said:


> Do you normally do 100 Square-1 solves as Megaminx warm-up?



I do sometimes


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2013)

Pyraminx PBs:
best time: 2.51
best avg5: 4.35
best avg12: 4.61

4.61, 4.53, 3.41, 4.58, 5.25, 4.80, 4.12, 3.27, (6.34), 5.66, (2.51), 5.90



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 4.61 U' L U B' R B' R L' U' l
2. 4.53 U B R L B R U B' l r
3. 3.41 U' L' U B' L' R' U' B' l b' u'
4. 4.58 U L B' U B' U' R B l r' u
5. 5.25 U L U' L U R' L B l b'
6. 4.80 U L B R' L U' B U l r' b u'
7. 4.12 U' R' U R' U' L U B l' r b u
8. 3.27 L' U' B' R' B U L' U l' r' b
9. (6.34) L' R U' B L R' U R' l r b' u'
10. 5.66 L' B R' B R B' L' U l' r b
11. (2.51) L' B U L' R' U' B L l' r
12. 5.90 R U R' L' B L U L' l' r b u'


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2013)

D2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 R F L' U2 B2 D F' U F L

x2 L D L R' D2 U2 F U' F' r U' r'
R U' R' U' R U R'
U' L U L' U' L U L' 
U

Lol. Mega hungover so I solved the xcross like an *****. 28 moves, 5.06. I'm bad.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 12, 2013)

A perms in 1.47s

edit: 1.27


----------



## KongShou (Oct 12, 2013)

O...M...F...G...

4x4 45.21 single

didnt even feel fast
pb by like 7 seconds


----------



## kcl (Oct 12, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> A perms in 1.47s



Wat.. I can barely even sub 1 them..


----------



## qaz (Oct 12, 2013)

17.02 avg12: 16.85 16.47 15.87 (13.82) 17.99 (22.22) 17.83 16.13 17.45 17.77 16.60 17.23

Seem to be beating my PB avg12 on a daily basis.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 12, 2013)

Average of 5: 1.67
1. (1.28) F2 U' F2 R2 U F' R2 F2 U 
2. (4.85) F' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
3. 1.84 R F U F' U' F' U' R U' 
4. 1.43 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R2 U F' 
5. 1.74 U2 F2 U2 R U F U F' U' 

2x2 is so nooby. scrambles aren't right because qqtimer is so nooby.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow! I haven't done any actual 4x4 practice in about 3 weeks, and after about 20 solves, I don't seem to have gotten much slower! 

*35.95 avg12*

1.	34.72	Fw' F2 D U' B' D Uw' B' L2 Rw Fw2 Uw' R U2 Rw' D Uw' U2 B' L' Rw2 R F' Rw' R Fw Rw D Uw' B Fw2 F D' Uw U2 B' F2 L Rw2 R2
2.	37.23	L2 D L R U R B' Fw2 Rw2 D' U' Rw' R' Fw D2 B' F2 D2 Uw' U' B2 L2 Rw D' Uw2 U2 F' L' D U F2 D' Fw L Rw2 R2 B Fw2 F R'
3.	36.40	U2 L' R' Uw' U2 L R2 Fw' L2 D Uw' U2 B2 Fw' F' D Uw U2 Fw' F2 Rw' R2 U' Fw' U' B Rw' U2 R2 B2 Uw2 U B' U Rw Fw2 F D2 Uw R'
4.	36.62	F' D2 Fw' F U' R2 B2 Fw' F2 D' Uw Fw F' U' L D' U B D B2 Rw2 Uw' L' B2 Fw D2 Uw U2 B2 F2 L Rw U' B' Fw2 F Uw' Fw2 U Rw'
5.	37.01	Rw2 Fw' F' R D' Uw U' Rw' Fw' Uw' U L Rw' R' U2 F D2 L2 Rw R Uw' U' R Fw Rw' Fw' D' B2 R' U2 Fw Rw' Uw2 B Fw Uw2 U2 B' U R2
6.	(32.61)	D2 Uw U2 B2 Rw U' B2 Fw R' D' B Fw' F U B R D B' Rw' R2 U L' B L' D2 F2 D' Uw' U2 Rw Fw' R' Fw' D B L2 R U B' Fw
7.	36.06	U L' Fw2 R2 Fw2 Uw L Rw' R' Uw2 F' Uw2 F L2 Rw' R D' B2 Rw' R Fw F2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw L2 D L' Rw' B' L Rw B' Fw D2 Uw2 L R'
8.	(42.87)	D2 F Uw' U' F' R D' U2 F Rw R' B Fw F2 L Rw' B2 L2 Rw R2 F R Fw Rw R Uw2 U2 Rw2 U B2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' L' Fw' Rw R2 Uw' R'
9.	35.67	L' Rw2 D Uw2 U' B' Fw' F2 R Fw F2 L Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 D L2 Uw2 U' B2 D' Uw U' R' Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 U' F Rw2 R' D Uw' U2 Fw U' F2 Rw'
10.	35.52	B L2 U2 L2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw' F2 Rw' R2 B' Fw F L' R' Fw' Rw2 R Uw' U2 L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw U2 B' Fw2 F Uw' B' D U2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' B2 Fw' L'
11.	34.28	Rw2 D2 Uw' U' B' Fw2 F L Rw R F Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 U' B Fw F' Uw B Fw2 F D2 Uw U Rw' D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' R' B F Uw U L' Uw U
12.	36.02	B F D' Uw' U' Fw2 F' U Fw' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' B' Uw L U2 L2 R' Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw L2 U2 Rw U Fw2 Uw U L' Uw2 Fw' F2 L2 R' Fw2 U2 B2 Fw2

Edit: The reason I haven't dropped any speed is because my 3x3 is so much faster than it was 3 weeks ago. The 32 had 25ish Yaudux, sune Uperm.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 12, 2013)

Pyraminx
5.16, 7.93, 7.63, 5.40, 6.47, 6.76, 6.57, (12.08), 7.50, 6.33, (3.93), 5.21 = *6.50 PB average of 12*
Still only keyhole - started learning 1-flip cases today :

EDIT: 7.45 Ao100 yaaay


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2013)

WAT QQWREF COMPETED


----------



## kcl (Oct 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> WAT QQWREF COMPETED



For what?!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> For what?!



He went and competed in an official WCA competition.


----------



## kcl (Oct 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> He went and competed in an official WCA competition.



Oh hasn't he been to like 20..?


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Oh hasn't he been to like 20..?


Yeah, but his last one was in 2011


----------



## kcl (Oct 12, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Yeah, but his last one was in 2011



Oh I see now..


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2013)

3x3 PB avg12.

16.12, 12.10, 13.91, 16.56, 14.64, 13.98, 15.75, 13.43, (18.24), 14.09, (10.63), 15.35 = 14.59

My avg12s are normally in the 16.5-17.5 range but I'm on a hot streak right now  

Scramble for the 10.63 was B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D B2 U' B F2 D U B' L R2


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wat.. I can barely even sub 1 them..



Speaking from personal experience, if you practise the doubleflick D2 a lot it's quite possible to get them sub 0.5


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 12, 2013)

Average of 5: 1.419
1. 1.622 U2 R2 F U2 F U' R2 U F2 
2. (1.840) F' R F' U F U R U' R2 U' 
3. 1.293 U F' U' F' R F2 U' F U' 
4. 1.342 U F2 U R2 F' R' F R2 U2 
5. (0.994) F' U2 F U' R' U F2 R F'

not even sub-1.4


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 12, 2013)

5.79 full step, but misscramble so eh.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 12, 2013)

2.08 2x2 ao100, 1.97 ao50. Maybe could have been sub 2 without +2s and DNFs. Stackmat of course



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.08
1. 1.77 U' R2 U' R U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
2. 2.02 F' R' F' U F' U F2 R U' 
3. 2.11 R U2 F' U' F U2 F U F' 
4. 2.22 R2 U' R' U2 F2 R' F R U 
5. 2.08 F2 R F' U2 R' F R F' R U' 
6. 1.91 F U R' F U R F R2 U 
7. 1.72 U' R F U R' F U2 F2 R2 U' 
8. 2.77 R F2 U' F R F2 U' F2 R2 
9. (4.69+) R2 F R' F R2 U2 F U' F 
10. 2.02 U R2 U R' U F2 U2 R' U' 
11. 1.88 U F' U' R F2 R' F2 R' U2 
12. 2.21 R2 U F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U2 
13. 1.63 U2 R2 F' U' F2 R' U' R U' 
14. 2.38 F' U2 R' F R F U R' U' 
15. 1.59 F' R2 U F' U F2 U' R' U 
16. 1.97 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 
17. 2.34 U F R2 F R2 F' U F2 U' 
18. 2.19 U2 R U' R2 F U' R U' R' 
19. 2.02 F' U F' R U2 F' R' F' R' U' 
20. 1.61 R U2 R' U R U F R U' 
21. (1.58) F U R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 
22. 2.21 R' U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 F' U' 
23. 1.91 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U 
24. 1.72 F' R2 F R' F' U' R U F' 
25. 1.91 F R' U R' U R' U2 R U2 
26. 2.38 R2 U' F2 U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 
27. 2.02 U2 R' U R F2 U' R U2 F2 
28. 3.55 U' F2 R2 U F2 R' U' F' R 
29. 2.18 U2 R2 U F R2 U' F2 U' R 
30. 1.93 R' F2 U F U2 F U F U2 
31. 2.11 R' F' R2 U R' F' R F R2 
32. 2.15 R U F R' U F' R2 F' U2 
33. 1.97 U F' R F' R2 U2 F' U F' U' 
34. 2.00 F U2 R U2 R' U' F2 R F2 U' 
35. 1.80 R' F U2 F2 R' U' F2 U R' 
36. 1.77 U' F' R U' F2 R U2 F' U' 
37. (1.18) F U' R F R F' U2 R2 U2 
38. 1.68 F' U2 F' U' R F U2 R' U2 
39. 3.94+ F U2 R2 F U R U' R U2 
40. 1.78 F R U F2 R' F R2 U R' 
41. (1.56) R U R2 U F U2 R' U F2 U 
42. 2.13 F U' R2 U2 R' F' R F' R2 
43. 1.97 R F2 R' F R' U R2 F' R' U2 
44. 2.46 U2 F' U' F' R' U R' U R' 
45. 2.58 R2 U R' U' F U R' F2 R 
46. 2.21 R' U' R' U R2 F' R U R2 U2 
47. 1.58 F U' R U R F U2 R2 F U' 
48. 1.69 U2 R2 F U' F' R U2 F' R2 U' 
49. 2.34 U2 R' F U' R U' R' F' U' 
50. (1.40) F' R' F2 R U R2 U F2 U2 
51. 1.96 F U R' F2 R F2 U F' U' 
52. 1.83 F2 U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U' R' U 
53. 1.97 U' F R' F U R' U' R' U' 
54. 1.90 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R U2 R U' 
55. 1.97 F2 U F U' F R2 F' R U2 
56. (1.58) U' F' U' F R' F R2 U' F2 U' 
57. 1.93 U R U R2 F' U F' R2 U' 
58. 2.18 F' U F2 U F' U2 R F' U' 
59. 2.19 F2 U R2 F' R U2 R F' R' 
60. 2.28 R' F2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' 
61. (4.33) R' F U2 F R2 F U' F U2 
62. 2.06 F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' 
63. 1.86 R' U' R2 U F R2 F R2 U 
64. 1.78 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' 
65. 1.96 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 F2 U' 
66. 2.46 F2 U2 R2 F' U R' U R F' U' 
67. 2.71 U F' R2 U F R' U R' U' 
68. 2.13 F2 U F U2 F2 R F2 R U' 
69. 2.03 F R2 U' R' F R' F2 R2 F' U' 
70. 2.21 U' R2 F2 R F R' U R' U 
71. 1.80 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R' F U 
72. 2.05 U2 R' U F2 R2 F' U F R2 
73. 1.78 U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 F' U 
74. 2.21 U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R U' R' U' 
75. 1.83 U2 R2 F U' R' F U2 R U2 
76. 1.78 F' U2 R' U F2 U' R U' R2 
77. 2.40 R2 F' R F2 R F2 R F' U' 
78. 1.96 U2 R2 U' R F2 U' R' U' R U' 
79. 1.69 R' F2 U2 R' F R F2 U R' 
80. (DNF(1.88)) U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 
81. 2.31 F' R2 U2 F U R2 F2 R' U' 
82. 2.38 R2 F' R' U F' R' F' R2 U2 
83. 2.19 R' U F U' F U F' U R' 
84. 2.34 F R2 U' F R F R' U2 F 
85. (DNF(2.00)) F U2 F R2 F R F2 R' U2 
86. 2.19 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F R F' U' 
87. 1.81 F' R2 F' R2 U F' U' F2 U' 
88. 1.96 F R F' U' F R' F R' U2 
89. 1.59 U2 R2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U2 
90. 2.61 R F' R' F' R F R2 U' R2 
91. 2.19 R' F' U' R F' U' R F U2 
92. 1.91 U2 R F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F' U2 
93. 2.09 R2 U R' F2 R U' R' U' R2 
94. 2.03 F' R U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' 
95. 2.03 U' R' F' R U2 R2 U' R' U' 
96. 2.33 F2 R F R' U F U2 F R U2 
97. (6.68) F2 R' F' U F2 U F R U' 
98. 2.34 U2 F U F' R U2 F' R2 U' 
99. 1.69 F2 U R' F2 R2 F' U' F' U 
100. 2.05 F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F U2


----------



## uvafan (Oct 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> WAT QQWREF COMPETED



Yup I met him. His 5x5 is really good, just saying. 

My accomplishment is official 1:40 5x5 single 1:49 avg which are both overall pbs.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 12, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> A perms in 1.47s
> 
> edit: 1.27



do you mean 2 a perms in 1.27?


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 12, 2013)

KongShou said:


> do you mean 2 a perms in 1.27?



Yarp. (R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2) (R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R) 18 moves in 1.27s = 14.2tps


----------



## KongShou (Oct 12, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Yarp. (R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2) (R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R) 18 moves in 1.27s = 14.2tps



nice, i got 1.68, cba to try again tho


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> WAT QQWREF COMPETED


Yup. Got some cool minx/bigcube times too  And then epic failed in OH.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2013)

Username said:


> Sub 20 official OH single with F-perm!


Pyraminx average...?Nice OH solve ofcourse :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 12, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Pyraminx average...?Nice OH solve ofcourse :tu



pyra is tomorrow for him.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2013)

48puzl pb 51.48


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you normally do 100 Square-1 solves as Megaminx warm-up?



Sometimes because I'm weird and they for some reason help me.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 13, 2013)

16.86 OH avg5
1:12.28 5x5 single 

Both official


----------



## KCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

PB
best avg 3/5 = 32.37
31.51	Rw U2 F' Fw B2 Uw2 B2 Uw' U Rw2 F U B2 U Fw2 Rw' B U' Fw U2 R F R Fw2 R' B L U2 F2 R' Uw' Fw' F' Uw F' L' Fw2 F2 U2 L2
31.84	D2 R2 Fw F' Rw F U' D L2 B2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 U F2 R U' F R2 D F D2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw D' R' F' R' Rw' Fw' D' F B' Fw U Rw' F2 Rw
36.95	B Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 B' Uw2 F' B R' L U2 Uw B Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 R' L2 U' Rw' Uw Rw2 Fw U' Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 D Uw L2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 D
33.33	Rw R' Fw' Uw D R F Rw2 L' U2 F' D' R' Fw' B D R' B Uw2 B Fw Uw2 R U' R' F' B' L' R2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Uw U2 D' R D2 U F' D2
31.94	F2 Uw U2 L' Fw' D Rw2 L' Uw2 B' F2 Rw U2 Fw' B F' D' Uw F2 Fw' B U' L Uw Fw' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 R' U2 L' R' F' R2 F' R2 Rw' Fw2 B


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 13, 2013)

Clock

5.89, 6.30, (7.86), 7.77, (5.23), 6.69, 6.07, 6.45, 5.43, 6.88, 5.94, 7.07 = *6.45 Ao12*
PB by a lot ;;;



Spoiler: scrambles



Scrambles 4-12 of this week's clock race (PPT export), last 3 are from qqTimer.

UUdd u=3,d=-1 dUdU u=-1,d=5 ddUU u=6,d=-3 UdUd u=-3,d=1 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=0 dddd d=0 dUdU
UUdd u=-3,d=0 dUdU u=5,d=0 ddUU u=6,d=1 UdUd u=-3,d=-5 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=6 dddd d=2 UUUd
UUdd u=1,d=5 dUdU u=1,d=-2 ddUU u=1,d=-4 UdUd u=-3,d=-3 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=2 dUdd
UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=-1,d=-1 ddUU u=5,d=1 UdUd u=-1,d=6 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=3 dddd d=3 UUdd
UUdd u=0,d=4 dUdU u=0,d=4 ddUU u=2,d=-5 UdUd u=0,d=-2 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=2 UdUd
UUdd u=4,d=3 dUdU u=-5,d=-2 ddUU u=5,d=-2 UdUd u=0,d=4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=6 dddd d=3 dUUd
UUdd u=1,d=-5 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=-4,d=1 UdUd u=-3,d=1 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=5 dddd d=5 dUdU
UUdd u=3,d=4 dUdU u=2,d=-5 ddUU u=0,d=-4 UdUd u=4,d=-3 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=2 dddd d=1 UUdU
UUdd u=0,d=4 dUdU u=-4,d=-2 ddUU u=-1,d=0 UdUd u=6,d=0 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-4 Uddd
(6,0) / (-1,5) / (4,-1) / (-3,-4) / (-4) / (3) / (-3) / (0) / (2) / (-3) / ddUU
(-4,1) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3) / (0) / (1) / (5) / (6) / (-4) / UdUd
(-2,-4) / (5,6) / (0,5) / (1,4) / (-5) / (3) / (-3) / (1) / (-1) / (-2) / UdUU


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Clock
> 
> 5.89, 6.30, (7.86), 7.77, (5.23), 6.69, 6.07, 6.45, 5.43, 6.88, 5.94, 7.07 = *6.45 Ao12*
> PB by a lot ;;;
> ...



wr pree

35puzl single pb 26.911


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 13, 2013)

WHAT THE ****

30.95 4x4 single with PLL parity and 8 SECOND LAST LAYER


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 13, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> WHAT THE ****
> 
> 30.95 4x4 single with PLL parity and 8 SECOND LAST LAYER



Dude what the hell happened? Did you like eat a sandwich during last layer?


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 13, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Dude what the hell happened? Did you like eat a sandwich during last layer?



I made one, then ate it.

Seriously though, wat. 10 cross+centers I think.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 13, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I made one, then ate it.
> 
> Seriously though, wat. 10 cross+centers I think.



wow hurry up and get like things.

30 sub 1s for megaminx wooot. Now time to get a freaking sub 1 ao12...


----------



## Iggy (Oct 13, 2013)

wtf

8.70 (0, 2) / (-5, 4) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (2, -3) / (-1, -2)

CP skip to an adj-adj EP


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 13, 2013)

8.121 official single. R' U' R' F R F' U R and PLL skip.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 13, 2013)

*1:03.76, 1:13.10, 1:15.42, 1:05.82, 1:10.37, 1:11.20, 1:10.18, 1:13.21, 1:18.44, 1:07.71, 1:04.87, 1:02.02*, 1:06.38, 1:25.09 

pb *ao12 (1:09.56)* and ao5 (1:06.32)



Spoiler



1. 1:03.76 Bw2 D2 Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 L2 U2 F L' D2 L R2 Fw2 R Dw R Lw Dw2 Fw B' R Dw' U L2 Rw Lw2 R' Dw L' Rw R2 Fw B F Lw Uw2 Lw Uw' Fw2 U' Bw2 F B2 Dw F2 Dw2 U2 F' D' U Bw' F' B2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' 
2. 1:13.10 Fw D' B' Uw' Dw' Bw' U2 F2 Rw' L2 B Rw' B Lw' L2 Uw2 Lw' Fw B Dw2 Uw R' Rw Bw2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 B' R' L Dw B2 D2 Rw' Bw2 Rw' R' F Rw L' Uw2 L' B2 U' Fw2 B2 Lw Bw2 Fw' U2 Lw' F2 Lw2 Bw' F B' L' U2 
3. 1:15.42 Uw D2 Lw' L2 Dw F Uw' U' D' Rw2 Lw2 F' R U2 Fw2 Uw2 L F2 Rw' B Rw Dw R2 Lw' Dw B2 D' R Fw' Lw2 U R' U' Lw2 U' R Dw2 Rw Uw F2 D' R' Lw2 D' U Fw Uw' Rw' Fw2 Dw2 U' Lw B2 F Fw' L' D Uw' Bw B' 
4. 1:05.82 L Dw L2 D Uw' Bw' Lw' Bw F Dw Uw2 D2 B2 U' Dw2 R Uw' R Rw2 B' R' Bw' Uw2 Lw Uw2 L' B2 F2 Bw Fw' Uw2 R' F R D Rw2 D' L2 Bw' R Lw2 Uw U L' Fw2 Lw2 F' L2 B Dw' Lw' B2 Lw D B2 Rw' Bw Fw L2 B' 
5. 1:10.37 Uw Rw2 B' F' Dw B D2 Uw2 L2 D F' Bw Fw' Lw D Bw R Lw2 Uw U Dw2 Lw' D Dw F U' Uw2 F' R' Rw' Bw Dw L2 R B R2 Dw' B2 R' Dw Lw2 Dw2 Uw' F' L' Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' L2 Rw' Bw' R Uw' U' Dw' 
6. 1:11.20 Lw2 U' Lw' Bw' U F2 U' Fw D F2 U' D2 F2 Uw2 Rw' D' L2 Bw2 R' Rw2 F' Fw' U2 B2 D2 Dw Rw L' D Lw2 R' D2 Rw' U2 L Rw B2 R2 U2 Dw' Fw2 R D2 U2 Dw2 R2 Dw Lw2 B U Uw Dw F L' Dw' Rw' L2 Bw2 Fw Rw 
7. 1:10.18 Fw B2 L2 Dw' U B D' Uw2 U' F Fw2 B' Dw R' Dw Fw Lw2 R2 B2 Dw2 F Uw2 Bw' Rw' Dw Bw B' L2 B L Dw2 D' R2 Rw2 B2 R' U' F2 B Fw' L2 R2 B' U Bw' D Lw2 B U R' U' Dw Fw L2 D2 Dw2 B' R Uw Lw' 
8. 1:13.21 F' Rw L Bw' Dw Uw2 F2 Uw R L2 Dw Lw U' Uw' Bw2 B' R' B2 R' Dw2 B' U Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw' B D2 Rw' F2 R2 Lw2 F B2 D' F R2 Fw2 D Bw' D L2 Lw Bw L2 Uw L' Lw U' Bw Fw Uw' U2 B' Uw U2 Dw2 Lw' R2 Rw' 
9. 1:18.44 U R2 Uw D Lw2 B' Uw2 Dw' L2 D' L' D Dw Fw R2 Bw' Uw' Dw2 Bw' Lw' U' Dw B2 L Dw2 F' Fw2 R' U F D' F' Uw D' Fw2 Uw' F2 Bw2 Fw' D2 B2 Lw D' L2 Uw2 L2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw' Bw Fw2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 D2 F' Dw' B Lw 
10. 1:07.71 Lw' B Lw B2 Fw' L U2 Lw Bw F Rw' Lw D' R U' D2 F2 U2 B Fw2 Lw' D L2 Bw' Dw Uw' Fw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 R' U Dw2 Fw2 Dw U' D2 R2 Dw Uw Rw B Dw2 B2 L' R2 B2 Fw D Bw2 Uw' F2 Dw2 Fw B L Uw' R' Fw L' 
11. 1:04.87 Uw L2 U Uw Rw' L Uw Bw Rw' F' Bw Rw Uw' Lw' Rw2 U2 F Dw Rw Dw2 Lw2 D B' Dw2 B2 L R' Lw' B Lw2 L2 Bw Uw2 R' Rw F' B' Bw2 Rw' Dw B' Lw' R2 Rw L2 F Uw L2 B Rw Dw2 Rw B2 R' L F' Lw' L2 Rw' B2 
12. (1:02.02) Rw' Bw2 Dw R' D2 Lw Rw' Dw2 L' Fw Lw2 F Uw' U' B2 Lw R' Bw Dw L' Fw' R' D' U F' L2 Lw2 F Rw2 U F2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Bw R' F2 Dw' Rw2 B R Rw' Fw Rw' Lw' R' Fw R D' R' F2 Rw' D Uw2 F2 Dw2 L B Dw2 Uw' 
13. 1:06.38 Dw' L2 B2 R F' D' F' L' Bw' Dw' Lw' F2 B Dw L2 Dw Bw D2 L' Fw' B2 Rw2 F2 R2 B2 R Bw Rw Fw' Dw B' Dw2 U2 R' Bw Uw' Fw' Uw2 R Dw2 Bw' Dw2 F' Bw' Fw' Rw Lw2 U2 Rw' F' Rw' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 B' Bw' R' U' Dw' B' 
14. (1:25.09) Bw' B Uw' B2 Dw Bw' F' Fw' Uw' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 Bw' D' U L2 Fw' R F' D F U2 Rw' L U2 Bw2 R2 Uw' Bw' B Uw Bw U Bw2 D2 R2 Bw' U B2 Bw F' Uw' Lw2 U' Lw' Rw Fw2 Uw' D2 R' Fw' Rw Dw' D' B Lw2 Bw' L


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

Some official stuff:

7x7 - 3:35.08 mo3, 3:26.11 single
5x5 - 1:14.55 avg5, 1:07.18 single
OH - 20.71 avg5, 17.80 single (two of them, actually)


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

Sup 6 avg in first round  15 seconds of inspection isn't enough.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Sup 6 avg in first round  15 seconds of inspection isn't enough.



pyra? aww, hope it will be much better the next round


----------



## Iggy (Oct 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Sup 6 avg in first round  15 seconds of inspection isn't enough.



 Good luck for the second round!


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

4.15 AVERAGE IN FINALS!!!!! YAYAYAYAYA 

(If I calculated correctly)

E: 4.16 Is correct!!


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 13, 2013)

Username said:


> 4.15 AVERAGE IN FINALS!!!!! YAYAYAYAYA
> 
> (If I calculated correctly)
> 
> E: 4.16 Is correct!!



wut, low 4 average O.O


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> wut, low 4 average O.O



Yeah! I even got a 12 in that average


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Yeah! I even got a 12 in that average



lol how? you felt like giving up after the 12 and then somehow end up with good solves?


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> lol how? you felt like giving up after the 12 and then somehow end up with good solves?



Yeah, something like that. I started inspection as fast as possible, and didn't think about solving when I wasn't supposed to solve.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats dude. You beat my official average 

I need another comp, I can beat 4.15, I just need the chance!


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

1.83 Official 2x2 Single NR!
Broke the one I made in the first round.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha nice. I doubt you'll beat my 2x2 official single


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 13, 2013)

5.90 3x3 single LL skip ?!?!?

D' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' U R2 U L F' R2 F' U2 B' L F' L U'



Spoiler



y' 
R F L R2
L' U L y' R U2 R'
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
L' U L2 U L'
y U2 L U (L' r') U L U'
x U'
alg.garron.us


38 moves ETM /5.90 = 6.44 TPS

Kinda forced OLL skip
Finally did not fail a LL skip


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

7.06 D F' D2 B' L' F' B U' F2 U2 L U2 D R U2 B D' F' D B2 F L U' D2 F'

x2 
D U' F' U R U' R' D'
y' U' R U' R' y R U R'
U' L' U L U2 y L U L'
U' R U R'
r U r' U R U' R' M' U R U2 r' U2
PLL SKIP

42/7.06 = 5.94

PB SINGLE!!! (Not at comp though, at warmup)


----------



## Iggy (Oct 13, 2013)

Username said:


> 4.15 AVERAGE IN FINALS!!!!! YAYAYAYAYA
> 
> (If I calculated correctly)
> 
> E: 4.16 Is correct!!



WAT congrats!!!  

Also, square-1 PBs:

19.91 avg12  (yay sub 20)
22.39 avg100 (had many pops  )


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 13, 2013)

Username said:


> 4.15 AVERAGE IN FINALS!!!!! YAYAYAYAYA
> 
> (If I calculated correctly)
> 
> E: 4.16 Is correct!!



YES!!!


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 13, 2013)

I got a decent clock single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2013)

Username said:


> 7.06 D F' D2 B' L' F' B U' F2 U2 L U2 D R U2 B D' F' D B2 F L U' D2 F'
> 
> x2
> D U' F' U R U' R' D'
> ...



You sure scared me!


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh my god I just practiced ZZ with slow solves and I got a complete LL skip! Not really an accomplishment, but I thought it was funny.

I'm trying to reconstruct what I did, if I find out the solution I'll post it in the funny scramble thread.

What I have so far:

Scramble: U= White, F=Green: R2 B2 F' L' F D2 L' F U' R2 L' D2 F U R2 D' L' R2 D' R L' D' L' R' D'
EOline: D=White, F=Blue: D B D' R' F L R D


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2013)

Wot

4.80, 3.56, 3.43, 3.15, 3.93, 4.21, 5.73, (2.88), (6.85), 4.57, 5.80, 4.04 = 4.32

3.56, 3.43, (3.15), 3.93, (4.21) = 3.64

Pyraminx. Very easy scrambles.



Spoiler



1. 4.80 
2. 3.56 U B' R' L R' L U R' l
3. 3.43 U' L U B' R B L R l' b u'
4. 3.15 L B R U R B L B'
5. 3.93 R' B' L' U' R' U' L' U' l b'
6. 4.21 L U R B' L R L' B' l r
7. 5.73 U' B' R U' L R' U' B l r b' u
8. (2.88) L R L R L' R L R' r' b' u'
9. (6.85) U' R' U' L U B' R L r b'
10. 4.57 L U L' R' U L' R U B' l' b
11. 5.80 U B' U' R U' R U L l' r u
12. 4.04 U B' U' L U' B' L' B l' r u


----------



## porkynator (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice OH single, no warmup

11.22
B2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' L' D2 U2 L' F R' F' U' F2 D'

x U' R' U' R' L x D //EOLine + 2x2x1 (6/6)
U2 R' U' R U R' //Right block (6/12)
z R U2 R2 U' R U //2x2x1 (6/18)
R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U //Left block (8/26)
z' U' Rw U R U' L' U' R' U' //LL (9/35)

35 HTM / 11.22 s = 3.119 TPS


----------



## SMS Majidi (Oct 13, 2013)

5*5:
best time: 1.14.27
worst time: 1.26.77
average of 5: 1.18.72

1.19.92
1.26.77
1.15.96
1.20.28
1.14.27


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 13, 2013)

[8.685, 8.417, 8.694, 10.773, (7.436)], 9.244, 9.615, 11.407, 10.581, 10.521, (15.517), 9.617 = 9.755 avg12 [8.599 avg5] Zhanchi again



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.755
1. 8.685 D2 U2 R' U2 L2 R F2 R B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F L' R2 U2 F D' U' 
2. 8.417 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' B F2 R D' L' D U' F R' 
3. 8.694 R F L' D L' B' U' B2 R U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 L 
4. 10.773 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F U' B2 L' R U L F' D2 R' F' 
5. (7.436) B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 B L2 R F L U' F' L2 
6. 9.244 R U2 L B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 D B' F U' R U F2 L' U' F 
7. 9.615 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 U' L U L' F' L D' L R' 
8. 11.407 B2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 R2 D R F R U L' R2 U2 B D 
9. 10.581 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U L2 U F' U2 R2 F U' R' U2 F D2 B' 
10. 10.521 D2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L B' L' R' B R B' D' F


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> I got a decent clock single.



Does this mean another DNF average? 
gj on the single tho


----------



## uvafan (Oct 13, 2013)

Average of 12: 57.52
1. 52.85 R U' R f B2 U2 u R L r2 D2 R' u R2 f2 R' L D B2 R f2 r F2 r' L2 D U2 B R' B' u' U F2 D B f2 r2 L R u'
2. 1:01.40 u f F2 R2 B' f D' U2 B' f' L f2 r' u' f2 L' B U u R' L' u B L U' B r u2 B' U2 L2 U L' f2 D2 U R U' D' u'
3. 56.07 D2 B' u D' f2 D2 U B' r L' R2 f' L U' B f u' R B r' f' D B U' R D2 B2 F2 U D L' u r2 F f' U' f' F2 r' F2
4. 52.23 U f' B2 F' L' U L B' R2 U2 D2 u' R f' L' R2 f2 L' U L f D2 L' r2 U' L' R' D F2 B' R' r B' L2 B U' r' R u2 f'
5. 1:00.95 L' r2 D u' R' r' L' u2 R' r' F2 R' u' B' D2 L D2 f' R u2 F' B2 L2 D2 u R2 r2 f F D R2 f' B2 r2 L D2 U' L R' r'
6. 1:01.46 U' F' D2 L' F2 B L r2 U u2 R r' B U' R' f2 R' r L2 D' B R L2 B U r u2 f' F u' U D R U' u' R' U' F B L2
7. (1:03.26) u' B F D f L2 u' D2 f r D2 u2 L' u' f' F' r u' r B' f D' u' R' F2 f R r' F' U f2 u F D' f B' u2 L2 D2 u'
8. 53.31 U L2 r2 R U2 f' B' r2 R' B' F' U D2 r L D2 r2 R2 L B R' F' U u2 L2 B R L' F' B f R F f2 L' F2 B2 D2 u' B
9. 59.90 D F u2 D2 F2 f2 u' F2 D' U2 r2 B' U' u f' u2 D2 U2 L2 r F R' f u' U2 D L' r2 B2 L2 B' L' D F2 B' U D2 R' D2 F2
10. 1:00.22 L' r R' B u U' B2 D R2 r' D2 F r' B' r L2 R D f2 u' L R D L' D u F2 D' r' R2 F' r u2 R D2 r L2 u L' f2
11. (46.73) D U f' U f u F' R2 U B u' f2 r' U2 F' B2 U2 f F' U R u2 f u2 F B2 R F2 L' R' D R' U F' B2 L u D' R2 D2
12. 56.82 R B2 R2 u2 R f R U2 r u' B R2 U L' U' f U F2 f L D B2 L r2 B D2 U2 r D2 u' B' F2 U2 L u R' D2 u2 f2 F 

yay pb avg12 i think i might be global sub1 now. also second best single ever.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 13, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> [8.685, 8.417, 8.694, 10.773, (7.436)], 9.244, 9.615, 11.407, 10.581, 10.521, (15.517), 9.617 = 9.755 avg12 [8.599 avg5] Zhanchi again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow thats fast


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 13, 2013)

5.07 lol scramble, 6 move xxcross fat antisune PLL skip.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 13, 2013)

43.38, 41.72, 44.61, (49.02), 42.55, (40.72), 42.11, 42.75, 41.36, 45.01, 44.81, 41.58 = *42.99 avg12*
But...I had 3 OPs (solves 4,5,9) and 0 PPs, so this average is only worth ~45.xx if I had a normal amount of parities.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 13, 2013)

4x4 reconstruction


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2013)

8puzl 1.596 avg12

Best average of 12: (0.616), 1.343, 1.207, 2.152, 1.687, 1.768, 1.463, 1.392, (3.015), 1.570, 1.559, 1.823 = 1.596


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2013)

Decent 2x2 average on video.

Average of 12: 2.91
1. 2.45 R F' R' F2 U' F U R' U'
2. 2.44 F' R' U F' U' F2 U' F2 U'
3. 2.72 F U F' U2 R' U' F2 R U
4. (4.77) U F' R2 U2 F' R2 U R' U'
5. 3.14 U' F R2 F R2 F' U' F U'
6. 3.14 F2 U2 F U2 F U2 R U' F2
7. 2.72 R F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2
8. 3.90 F2 U' F U R2 F' U' R' U
9. 3.39 R' F2 R' U R' F U F' R
10. (2.28) F R' U R' F2 U R' U F'
11. 2.69 F' R' U' R F' R2 F' R U'
12. 2.51 F2 U2 F2 U R F R' F2 U2


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 13, 2013)

on cam:

30.48 single and this avg5:

1.	32.24	Fw' L2 R D2 U2 L' Rw' D' Uw2 U' L' R2 F2 L2 Rw R Fw D U L' Rw2 Uw F2 L' Rw R2 D Rw2 B Rw' Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 B' L2 R' Fw U2 L
2.	(31.58)	Uw2 B' Rw' B2 Fw F' U2 B' F L R2 F Rw2 R2 F2 Rw' B2 U2 Rw' R' B Rw2 R2 U' B' U2 B L Uw' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 Fw2 Rw' B' F2 D U'
3.	39.72	Uw B2 Rw' R D2 F L2 Uw' U B D U B' F' D L Uw L2 Rw' B F2 D' Uw U2 L' Rw R2 B Fw2 Rw2 R B' F' Rw' R2 B' F' D R' B2
4.	(52.62)	Uw U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 Uw' Fw' R' U2 R2 Uw' U2 Rw F Uw2 B2 Uw' R Uw2 F R B Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw L2 Rw R2 Uw' R U' Fw R' B' Fw' D2 B2
5.	31.61	D' Uw' U' Rw' D' U' Fw2 F' L R' D' Uw L' U Fw2 R2 Fw U2 Rw2 B2 Fw D' Uw2 Fw F' Uw' F D B2 L' U2 L D2 Uw' R2 Uw U2 F Uw U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> on cam:
> 
> 30.48 single and this avg5:
> 
> ...



Camcubing is the best cubing (no advertisement intended).


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 13, 2013)

1. 8.18 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F R2 U2 L' F D' B R2 B' U R' D2 F 

y2
D' R' D2 U L F' L' //cross(7/7)
R' U R y' R U R' //F2L1(6/13)
R' U' R U2 L U L' //F2L2(7/20)
R U' R' U R U R' //F2L3(7/27)
R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L4(7/34)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL(11/44)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //PLL(12/56)

56 moves in 8.18 seconds = 6.85 tps

New tps record


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 13, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-10-13
avg of 12: 11.96

Time List:
1. (9.42) D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 L B' U' L2 R D2 F U2 L' R2 
2. 11.54 D2 L F2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 L' B2 D B L' F D' F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R 
3. 10.75 R' L2 B' U' F2 R U D F' B R2 U2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
4. 10.67 U' R2 F2 R' F D' R' B' U R2 L2 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D 
5. 11.92 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L U2 F' D R' U' F' L2 R' U2 F L' 
6. 12.74 R U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U' R B' L' U2 R2 U' B' U R' 
7. 14.01 F' R2 D2 B' F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R U B' R B D U' L B 
8. 13.04 D2 B2 L B2 L D2 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 U B L B' D' U F2 U' F R' 
9. 10.67 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 L' B R' B' D F2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 D F2 
10. 11.42 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R F2 D R2 B L' R2 F' U2 L 
11. (DNF(12.78)) R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 L D' B2 R U2 F2 D2 B D2 U 
12. 12.87 U F' U2 B' R' U B R' U R D2 R' B2 U2 L U2 R2 L B2 L

Finally sub 12 ao12, also a 10.99 ao5 which is nice


----------



## KongShou (Oct 13, 2013)

was averaging a minute on 4x4 then lubed my cube and bam

49.50


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally got a sub-20 3x3x3 average in competition: 19.84.

@Andrew Kang: I win!


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 14, 2013)

*29.16*


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 14, 2013)

Pyraminx. I started this session on Friday afternoon 
Stackmat + Keyhole as always.

number of times: 701/709
best time: 2.06
worst time: 17.69

current avg5: 5.66 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 3.64 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 5.76 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 4.32 (σ = 0.91)

current avg50: 5.32 (σ = 0.96)
best avg50: 5.06 (σ = 0.80)

current avg100: 5.25 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 5.17 (σ = 0.85)

session avg: 5.99 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 6.07

8.07, 7.44, 6.89, 9.75, 4.53, 5.40, DNF(12.67), 9.90+, 6.68, 5.55, 7.93+, 5.13, 4.69, 8.92, 4.27, 4.52, 6.44, 11.60, 7.82, 6.75, 7.35, 9.14, 7.95, 16.95, 4.91, 6.85, 7.30, 5.37, 5.92, 6.35, 10.39, 5.65, 4.05, 7.82, 7.48, 3.99, 8.26, 6.34, 5.45, 10.18, 9.12, 6.43, 4.81, 3.79, 8.06, 6.26, 9.25, 7.22, 10.05, 13.71, 5.71, 9.01, 5.94, 5.12, 14.83, 6.15, 5.85, 6.47, 14.28, 6.51, 9.79, 3.23, 5.66, 3.98, 5.74, 5.65, 8.91, 5.91, 8.99, 4.06, 5.67, 6.96, 6.67, 5.02, 5.81, 6.20, 7.25, DNF(6.25), 4.01, 8.55, DNF(6.66), 6.76, 5.93, 7.25, 9.65, 7.26, 11.55+, 8.06, 6.27, 8.35, 5.32, 5.28, 9.06+, 9.51+, 2.98, 8.72, 6.41, 6.14, 7.64, 9.16, 7.60, 5.88, 5.40, 8.46, 6.01, 5.20, 4.10, 4.72, 5.38, 5.68, 6.82, 7.21, 8.87, 7.40, 8.03, 6.51, 6.54, 6.01, 6.34, 7.28, 4.80, 4.49, 7.96, 6.04, 5.61, 3.09, 10.30, 9.34, 6.36, 6.54, 9.53, 7.27, 8.72, 6.12, 7.40, 5.51, 7.12, 6.23, 5.84, 4.99, 5.82, 7.81, 4.63, 5.02, 5.99, 6.22, 5.11, 5.81, 6.00, 4.78, 7.43, 7.51, 5.78, 6.61, 7.62, 6.96, 4.47, 4.10, 4.68, 5.14, 5.18, 6.68, 5.69, 6.59, 5.53, 4.15, 8.11, 3.36, 4.90, 6.75, 7.29, 5.71, 4.29, 4.47, 6.29, 4.24, 6.96, 5.37, 6.79, 15.24, 5.26, 7.47, 6.41, 5.50, 7.03, 6.23, 10.52, 5.50, 4.90, 10.63, 2.67, 5.51, 5.07, 7.53, 6.10, 5.08, 7.98, 7.39, 5.43, 4.14, 8.65, 9.89, 7.93, 8.19, 6.58, 6.97, 6.74, 7.19, 5.01, 7.30, 4.32, 5.53, 6.00, 6.36, 6.44, 6.91, 4.53, 5.87, 5.88, 5.28, 5.20, 6.78, 4.55, 5.80, 5.36, 5.87, 4.81, 8.05, 4.69, 4.14, 5.80, 3.87, 7.21, 4.74, 5.76, 4.96, 7.32, 10.89, 4.88, 6.81, 3.21, 9.23, 5.49, 5.89, 4.96, 5.07, 9.22, 8.88, 8.30, 4.94, 6.45, 5.05, 5.87, 8.37, 6.23, 5.47, 6.87, 5.42, 7.00, 6.50, 9.10, DNF(5.20), 7.35, 7.92, 6.72, 6.68, 5.88, 5.64, 6.51, 6.26, 7.09, 4.61, 4.53, 3.41, 4.58, 5.25, 4.80, 4.12, 3.27, 6.34, 5.66, 2.51, 5.90, 5.06, 4.51, 4.78, 6.02, 6.27, 6.70, 7.16, 9.87, 5.14, 8.26, 3.69, 6.17, 5.24, 4.52, 6.47, 4.80, 7.19, 5.96, 6.93, 3.42, 5.78, 6.82, 5.13, 3.73, 5.47, 5.27, 5.24, 5.73, 5.23, 2.55, 6.20, 4.39, 5.09, 7.41, 4.36, 5.77, 4.25, 4.13, 4.95, 6.17, 6.24, 6.26, 6.85, 7.78, 5.69, 5.01, 4.29, 4.13, 3.24, 6.05, 5.09, 5.70, 6.79, 4.71, 4.97, 7.38, 5.24, 4.22, 4.58, 6.70, 4.77, 6.19, 5.21, 6.07, 5.96, 5.43, 6.80, 4.12, 3.61, 5.12, 6.03, 5.64, 5.38, 5.21, 4.20, 6.78, 5.55, 5.36, 9.56, 7.42, 5.85, 6.37, 6.86, 4.83, 6.33, 3.19, 5.36, 5.55, 4.39, 3.07, 5.55, 5.86, 5.13, 4.38, 5.19, 6.80, 7.01, 6.13, 11.19, 5.92, 6.87, 6.15, 7.19, 5.11, 4.80, 3.56, 3.43, 3.15, 3.93, 4.21, 5.73, 2.88, 6.85, 4.57, 5.80, 4.04, 8.08, 3.65, 5.49, 5.51, 4.57, 9.98, 10.56, 4.09, 6.58, 5.80, 4.91, 7.32, 6.38, 6.60, 4.81, 8.62, 5.37, 4.41, 8.11, 3.99, 7.11, 5.81, 7.58, 6.57, 6.71, 6.01, 7.07, 6.38, 5.82, 5.86, 5.33, 6.06, 5.48, 4.98, 4.00, 3.64, 7.42, 7.48, 4.99, 4.67, 7.80, 5.70, 6.89, 3.71, 5.90, 4.90, 5.21, 5.10, 5.10, 5.12, 2.28, 5.79, 6.34, 6.63, 8.34, 6.84, 5.13, 4.99, 5.03, 7.61, 5.64, 6.29, 9.61, 5.91, 6.72, 6.27, 5.19, 5.13, 4.95, 4.97, 5.01, 5.40, 7.62, 5.02, 5.66, 5.44, 4.69, 6.43, 6.05, 8.11, 5.90, 4.86, 6.12, 6.67, 7.49, 5.02, 5.55, 6.76, 10.62, 6.21, 6.31, 8.46, 7.21, 7.20, 2.94, 6.72, 4.73, 10.02, 4.17, 5.76, 4.71, 7.16, 5.01, 5.47, DNF(8.08), 4.58, 4.13, 4.66, 4.59, 7.29, 8.30, 8.15, DNF(10.00), 5.21, 7.65, 6.66, 6.33, 8.67+, 4.06, 9.55+, 5.69, DNF(7.13), 6.98, 4.57, 5.59, 4.71, 5.33, 10.85, 8.16, 4.92, 6.29, 6.23, 10.90, 6.16, 5.09, 7.36+, 6.35, 6.32, 5.54, 6.90, 7.45, 4.91, 8.19, 5.27, 4.63, 5.17, 7.84, 5.85, 5.44, 6.56, 4.09, 6.76, 4.21, 10.83, 7.95, 5.36, 5.07, DNF(4.86), 17.69, 9.37, 4.26, 6.57, 5.90, 5.69, 5.50+, 6.45, 5.59, 6.33, 4.64, 10.07, 4.46, 5.90, 7.30, 6.50, 5.93, 7.00, 6.80, 4.63, 6.83, 5.86, 4.67, 3.39, 4.74, 4.49, 7.51, 4.70, 4.93, 5.41, 6.00, 9.71, 6.23, 3.10, 6.50, 5.92, 5.30, 4.46, 5.70, 5.52, 4.56, 4.34, 5.10, 7.59, 5.11, 4.49, 4.40, 6.33, 3.97, 5.62, 4.59, 5.86, 6.29, 5.32, 5.28, 5.73, 5.87, 4.94, 5.23, 3.55, 6.61, 6.07, 6.30, 6.24, 6.79, 3.23, 2.95, 4.61, 4.87, 5.09, 4.37, 3.12, 5.32, 3.68, 4.61, 6.80, 4.61, 4.99, 5.00, 6.39, 5.06, 5.44, 5.51, 5.59, 5.84, 5.11, 2.06, 5.20, 4.08, 5.43, 5.90, 6.09, 5.03, 6.05, 4.80, 5.16, 5.32, 4.69, 4.41, 5.54, 7.54, 4.54, 3.42, 3.98, 4.99, 6.51, 6.00, 6.68, 6.04, 3.93, 5.59, 4.67, 4.63, 4.43, 7.85, 6.43, 4.45, 4.05, 6.31, 6.21, 6.03, 2.95, 4.63, 4.55, 7.85, 4.29, 6.37, 7.77, 5.00, 5.06, 5.16, 5.10, 5.01, 5.24, 5.11, 5.23, 3.06, 4.09, 5.43, 4.18, 5.49, 5.53, 2.67, 6.63, 6.38, 7.12, 4.38, 5.07, 7.77, 5.79, 6.13, 5.05


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> *29.16*



Finally :tu
GJ


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2013)

8x8 slidypuzl 1:18.328


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 14, 2013)

Real Man's Average of 500: 5:06:13

avg500 was 13.79


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 8x8 slidypuzl 1:18.328



u wat?!


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

*My Personal Bests*

1/5/12

2x2-1.60/6.05 U R2 U2 F' U2 R' U F' U'

3x3-15.21/22.33/25.59 for my single pb got it new years day first average!

OH-39.69/59.98 

4x4- 1:48.33/1:59.020 FINNALY SUB 2:00

Megminx-7:47.01

Skewb- 7.26/14.56/15.38

3x3 PB Scramble-B2 D R' U' D B2 F2 D B' F2 U L D2 R F B D R' L U2 F' B R2 L2 F'\

3x3BLD: DNF(16:05.xx)


----------



## Riley (Oct 14, 2013)

47.92 avg500 4x4.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2013)

Average of 5: 10.20
1. 9.20 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L B L F2 D' L U2 B' F U' 
2. (8.20) D U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F R B' R F U' B2 D2 R 
3. (13.74) L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U R' U' L D' R' F' L2 R' U 
4. 11.57 L2 D2 F R2 B L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' L D2 U L' F D' L2 F' 
5. 9.82 U2 B' D2 F U2 F L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' U L2 U F2 R' F2 U' F2 

3x3 PB avg5


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 14, 2013)

21.02 avg100 with OOPLL



Spoiler



14.67, 16.20, 29.08, 19.01, 26.52, 29.97, 17.90, 16.39, 18.31, 43.73, 24.44, 21.45, 20.45, 21.54, 14.98, 22.95, 31.33, 24.51, 12.14, 16.81, 12.30, 25.21, 15.09, 22.25, 17.47, 19.72, 15.99, 26.14, 17.39, 21.89, 16.94, 22.12, 33.42, 27.12, 21.25, 16.07, 16.67, 16.56, 17.05, 19.04, 27.13, 17.40, 20.14, 1:22.78, 25.93, 49.23, 19.46, 22.10, 14.57, 20.52, 17.88, 17.53, 19.59, 30.42, 17.06, 26.89, 13.82, 24.56, 21.37, 19.41, 30.16, 16.88, 36.26, 28.29, 12.05, 21.25, 15.29, 18.09, 17.75, 23.39, 26.23, 22.78, 18.68, 26.84, 24.75, 20.58, 20.28, 23.75, 16.61, 18.39, 21.61, 16.44, 16.38, 23.52, 16.05, 26.72, 20.28, 16.58, 15.13, 21.49, 39.27, 16.15, 22.74, 15.39, 19.85, 27.65, 22.71, 23.76, 23.72, 14.78


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Antelope Valley Fall bumped me from 102nd to 55th in the world for sum of average ranks lol

EDIT: No wait, actually more of a jump than that. My sum of single ranks was 102nd before the comp, my sum of average ranks was even worse (don't remember exact value though, I think around 120)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2013)

Antoine, nice Pyraminx stats. You should learn One Flip if you're still interested in getting faster. If you're almost sub 5 with keyhole you will COMFORTABLY average low-mid 4 with just one flip, and it takes maybe 20 minutes to learn, then a few hundred solves to get good at.

How did you do so many solves in 3 days though O_O


----------



## maxcube (Oct 14, 2013)

pb rolling average of 5

Best average of 5: 13.42
3-7 - (11.81) 13.82 (16.18) 12.90 13.54


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2013)

Sq-1

number of times: 120/120
best time: 12.18
worst time: 42.11

current avg5: 21.26 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 17.84 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 21.55 (σ = 2.43)
best avg12: 19.87 (σ = 1.81)

current avg50: 22.42 (σ = 3.89)
best avg50: 20.79 (σ = 2.89)

current avg100: 21.90 (σ = 3.69)
best avg100: 21.60 (σ = 3.69)

session avg: 21.80 (σ = 3.66)
session mean: 22.16

PB avg100 and avg12


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2013)

Edit: Ended up beating average with a streak of ridiculous scrambles.
*4.34 ao50*


Spoiler



(3.10), 4.13, 4.34, 4.22, 4.50, 4.14, 4.74, 3.56, 4.27, 4.23, 3.19, 3.80, 4.00, 3.78, 4.70, 4.50, 3.47, 5.22, 3.59, 5.30, 4.53, 4.41, (6.82), 3.78, 4.58, 5.01, 3.57, (8.43), (6.20), 4.68, 4.24, 5.22, 4.96, 4.53, 4.33, 4.54, 3.79, 3.16, 5.25, 3.93, 3.97, 5.70, 6.07, 4.66, 4.56, 3.50, 4.48, (1.65), 3.86, (2.16),



With 3.17 average of 5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 3.17
1. 3.50 R L' R L U' B' L B u' 
2. (4.48) U L U' B' U R U' L' U l r' 
3. (1.65) U' B R' U' R' B R' B' 
4. 3.86 R L B R B U R B' l' b' 
5. 2.16 L U' R' U' R U' L' R l r' b' u





Holy ****

number of times: 63/63
best time: 3.10
worst time: 15.42


best avg5: 3.86 (σ = 0.12)
best avg12: 3.99 (σ = 0.42)
best avg50: 4.38 (σ = 0.55)
session avg: 4.53 (σ = 0.64)

4.38 average of 50 

I hadn't noticed improvement in a week, and suddenly this whole session was a lot faster.



Spoiler



4.76, 5.16, 3.96, 5.62, 4.18, 5.13, *3.67, 4.46, 3.97, (3.10), 4.13, 4.34, 4.22, 4.50, 4.14, 4.74, 3.56, 4.27, 4.23, (3.19), 3.80, 4.00, 3.78, 4.70, 4.50, 3.47,* 5.22, 3.59, 5.30, 4.53, 4.41, (6.82), 3.78, 4.58, 5.01, 3.57, (8.43), (6.20), 4.68, 4.24, 5.22, 4.96, 4.53, 4.33, 4.54, 3.79, (3.16), 5.25, 3.93, 3.97,



Bolded is 20 straight solves without a sup-5. Underlined is average of 12


----------



## maxcube (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow... continuing off of that pb ao5 I manage to get a sub15 average of 50! 

Rubik's cube
Oct 13, 2013 10:03:10 PM - 10:38:13 PM

Mean: 14.98
Average: 14.98
Best time: 10.50
Median: 14.77
Worst time: 19.84
Standard deviation: 1.89

Had a few DNFs that I didn't include due to this one corner piece that keeps falling apart.

This is a good half second improvement over what I was doing before, and it is late at night with relatively bad lighting in my room. Maybe this new Huanying just works perfect with me or something. When I finally learn my remaining OLLs I'm pretty sure I can consistently get sub15 averages.

EDIT: Ooh.. I appear to have got a new pb rolling average of 12.

Best average of 12: 14.18
14-25 - 12.85 13.98 16.27 13.22 15.57 13.62 11.94 (17.45) 15.77 14.41 (10.50) 14.16


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2013)

2:56.01 2-5 relay, first sub 3.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Average of 12: 14.25
1. 14.00 (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -4) / 
2. 15.79 (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (2, -2) / (0, -5) / (6, -4)
3. 14.17 (-3, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (6, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 0)
4. 15.62 (0, 2) / (6, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / 
5. 12.00 (-5, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (4, 0) / 
6. 12.96 (-5, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -1)
7. (19.26) (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
8. 16.42 (4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (5, 0) / 
9. 16.13 (-5, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (6, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0)
10. (11.94) (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -4) / (5, -4)
11. 12.64 (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -4)
12. 12.72 (4, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) /


Part of 14.87 avg25


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Average of 12: 14.25
> 1. 14.00 (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -4) /
> 2. 15.79 (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (2, -2) / (0, -5) / (6, -4)
> 3. 14.17 (-3, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (6, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 0)
> ...



Wow that's fast


----------



## ravenguild08 (Oct 14, 2013)

ZZ OH 18.55 avg50!!
I've been practicing ZZ a lot recently, and it's finally starting to creep towards my CFOP ability. The speedup is mostly from the instant recognition of EPLL, not really from the 3-gen F2L, for now...


----------



## ottozing (Oct 14, 2013)

32.432 4x4 single G perm :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> u wat?!



jar didnt really seem that fast. pb by 14 seconds qiqiqiqi


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Oct 14, 2013)

My First Sub 30 Average (3x3)

29.87, 30.63, (28.34), 28.45, (31.50)

Average: 29.65
Mean Of 5: 29.74


----------



## KCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

so close 
Average of 12: 8.04
1. 7.74 U2 L B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U L2 F' R' B' F2 L D F U 
2. 7.97 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R D' B2 U B' R' F R2 U' 
3. 7.13 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 R' B' L' D F L' F2 R' U R 
4. 8.64 L2 F D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L F2 D' F' R2 B' U' L U' R2 
5. (6.48) D' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U B' D L2 D' R' B' R F' L R' 
6. 8.70 L2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 L D2 F U' L F' D2 R F U B2 D' 
7. 8.08 F U2 B U2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U F L2 U' B R' D' R' F2 
8. 7.62 U2 R F' L2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U2 D' R2 F2 R2 
9. 7.30 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F U R D2 B' F2 R' D B' F' 
10. 8.17 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 F' R' U2 L U2 F L U' B' 
11. (10.94) U B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 D2 B2 R' B' F' D' L B' L' F2 R' F 
12. 9.06 U R L2 F' B' D' B' R' B2 D' B2 D2 B R2 D2 B U2 F L2 B' U2


----------



## already1329 (Oct 14, 2013)

10.17 ao5.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Average of 5: 32.09
1. 31.40 F' D2 R' Uw' R' Fw2 R' U' Uw2 R Uw R Fw' R2 Uw2 U' L R' D' Uw L' D' Rw2 B Fw' R2 U2 Rw2 U2 L Rw Uw' F Fw2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw2 B' U' 
2. 30.82 Rw R F' Uw D' U2 L2 B' F R' Fw2 Uw2 B F2 L2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw' L' Rw2 D' R2 L F B2 Fw Uw R L Rw' B U2 Fw' Uw' R' U2 R Uw Rw 
3. (34.60) U Fw' U2 R2 U L F' Rw L D2 U Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Fw D L Uw D R2 U2 R' U Rw Fw' Uw' L R' B2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw' F' L' D2 R F2 B' 
4. 34.05 Uw' Fw' U' R' Fw' U2 B2 D2 Rw' B L Rw' R' Uw' D2 F Fw' R' L2 Fw R2 Fw D2 U' Fw Uw L' D Uw L2 Rw R2 U2 F' R' Fw' R Uw' D2 U 
5. (30.14) B L' D L Uw Rw Uw' U' F D Uw2 F2 D' R Rw Fw Uw Rw2 Uw' D' R' Fw2 L' F' Uw' F B Rw' B2 Fw2 U' R' Rw Fw2 D Uw' F2 B' U D'


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 14, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Average of 5: 32.09
> 1. 31.40 F' D2 R' Uw' R' Fw2 R' U' Uw2 R Uw R Fw' R2 Uw2 U' L R' D' Uw L' D' Rw2 B Fw' R2 U2 Rw2 U2 L Rw Uw' F Fw2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw2 B' U'
> 2. 30.82 Rw R F' Uw D' U2 L2 B' F R' Fw2 Uw2 B F2 L2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw' L' Rw2 D' R2 L F B2 Fw Uw R L Rw' B U2 Fw' Uw' R' U2 R Uw Rw
> 3. (34.60) U Fw' U2 R2 U L F' Rw L D2 U Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Fw D L Uw D R2 U2 R' U Rw Fw' Uw' L R' B2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw' F' L' D2 R F2 B'
> ...



wut, you need to stop improving now XD


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 14, 2013)

10.48 avg 12
yae 100th post
and also first sub 10.5 avg12


----------



## TDM (Oct 14, 2013)

I do so much better at school.
10.72 single (first sub-11!)
First 15 puzzle where TPS>time
15 puzzle in les than 60 moves
15 puzzle PBs in Ao12 and Ao50

Also got an 18.25 Ao100. Lots of really good solves but a lot of really bad ones.

Edit: found the reconstruction of my 10.72 single.

R2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' R' U F D R D' R U 

z2 // Inspection (0/0)
F U L F2 U R2 // Cross (6/6)
U' R U' R' d' L U L // F2L-1 (8/14)
U' R U' R' d' L U' L' // F2L-2 accidentally inserting F2L-3 (8/22) 
U' R U' R' // F2L-4 (4/26)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (8/34)
U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // PLL (11/45)

I don't think I can count it as fullstep though because I skipped an F2L pair half way through F2L.

EDIT2: I actually broke my 15 puzzle PB single, Ao5, Ao12 and Ao50 in the same English lesson!


----------



## uvafan (Oct 14, 2013)

current avg100: 6.09 (σ = 1.22)

Pyra still using only keyhole. Beats PB by .4, sub6 next!  Also slow 'n steady has two rounds of pyra, looking ahead.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Oct 14, 2013)

3x3 : Just got 4.25... omg... with only 5.41 tps... accidentally lost the scramble...
But I remember exactly the whatcheated solve of 23 moves STM... 21 HTM.........
I put it in weird scramble thread once I get, now I just can tell you the reverse solve if you want to try: 
y' U R U R' U' R' F R F' y' R U R' U2 L' U' L2 U L' x U r' R U' L'

Or y' U /reverse PLL
R U R' U' R' F R F' /reverse OLL
y' R U R' U2 /reverse last pair (I thought it was the 3rd one, so small break before OLL)
L' U' L2 U L' /reverse 2nd and 3rd pair while I just predict the 2nd one during inspection
x U r' R U' L' /reverse lol Xcross

Yeah, it's really difficult to think, but I really got this, while anyone could do easily his pb whith that scrmable !(I think i can get it with cube explorer, but still haven't)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 14, 2013)

*Clock*
6.48 single
7.90 ao5
8.41 ao12


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.462 ORTEGA 
1. (1.437) R' F R' U' F2 U2 R U' F 
2. 1.865 F' R U2 R' F R2 F2 U2 F' 
3. 1.882 F R F2 R' U F' U F' U2 
4. 2.324 R2 F R' F' U F2 R' F2 R2 
5. 1.546 R2 U' R2 F U R' U R' U' 
6. 3.461 U F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 
7. 3.169 U2 F2 R' U2 F R' U F2 U 
8. (5.594) F2 U' F' U F' R2 U R2 U' 
9. 2.734 U R' U' R' U F' U F' U' 
10. 1.982 U' F' R' U' F2 R F2 R' U2 
11. 2.676 U' F2 R2 F U' F R2 F2 U2 
12. 2.979 U R2 U F R F R U2 F' U'


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 14, 2013)

lolkeyboard ORTEGA

1.	1.93	
2.	(1.55)	
3.	1.92	
4.	2.50	
5.	2.34	
6.	2.39	
7.	1.70	
8.	2.34	
9.	3.04	
10.	(3.39)	
11.	2.53	
12.	2.13


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 14, 2013)

Pyra PB's
3.94 Pyra avg5
4.78 avg12
avg5 times: 3.61, 2.55, 3.31, 6.00, 4.95

EDIT: i use mainly lbl/keyhole


----------



## already1329 (Oct 14, 2013)

11.58 ao100, 11.26 ao50, 10.52 ao12, 9.96 ao5.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 14, 2013)

first square 1 solve

omg its so fun!!!


----------



## kcl (Oct 14, 2013)

KongShou said:


> first square 1 solve
> 
> omg its so fun!!!



It pisses you off after a little while lol


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 14, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> lolkeyboard ORTEGA
> 
> 1.	1.93
> 2.	(1.55)
> ...



Dammit! 

Try this F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U 
i got 1.000


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 14, 2013)

19.61 avg100 with 100 consecutive pll skips



Spoiler



23.72, 14.78, 16.75, 16.76, (29.82), 24.61, 24.26, 15.24, 21.16, 17.16, 18.79, 22.82, (31.02), 21.17, (31.20), 22.74, 19.57, 18.95, 20.59, 18.13, 20.56, 21.81, 20.68, 17.40, 23.54, 23.65, 16.33, 19.75, 15.62, 19.47, 23.78, 17.24, 14.92, 16.57, (13.88), 23.33, 26.83, 23.22, 16.94, 20.30, 23.77, 24.64, 22.82, 17.42, 17.07, 17.40, (39.11), 16.45, 22.53, 20.65, 26.54, (14.19), 15.59, 22.37, 17.51, (14.50), 20.24, 18.39, 18.69, 27.02, 19.90, 21.03, 23.43, 17.22, 21.45, 23.24, (13.84), 17.13, 23.55, 17.90, 21.18, 14.55, 15.87, 19.10, 22.52, 15.95, 15.77, 21.57, 14.52, 19.19, (29.12), 15.78, 19.65, 19.20, 17.19, 21.67, 19.56, 15.58, 19.99, 18.84, 19.98, 16.67, 20.40, 19.25, 16.54, 16.69, 18.81, (13.24), 18.96, 16.81



I developed this extremely complicated function to model and explain my results:
number_of_pll_skips_you'll_get_per_solve = pi / (number_of_oll_cases_you_claim_to_know_beyond_OCLL + pi)


----------



## KongShou (Oct 14, 2013)

first timed squre 1 solve without looking at alg sheet lol

2:17.37


----------



## KongShou (Oct 14, 2013)

first ao5
2:22.99 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4)
5:49.63 (0,-1) / (1,-5) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
2:31.32 (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,-5)
2:37.46 (1,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-2,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (-3,-2)
2:54.58 (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,4) / (2,0)
2:17.37 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,1) / (-3,60

is this good considering its first ever?


----------



## Akiro (Oct 14, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> 19.61 avg100 with 100 consecutive *pll skips*



How??


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 14, 2013)

Akiro said:


> How??



IIRC he uses ZZ so he could easily done ZBLL and do random sunes or something for the cases he doesn't know until he gets one he does.


----------



## porkynator (Oct 14, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> 19.61 avg100 with 100 consecutive pll skips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you wake up one day knowing full ZBLL or do you use some kind of intuitive OPLL? Do you influence the LL in any way during F2L?


----------



## uvafan (Oct 14, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> 19.61 avg100 with 100 consecutive pll skips
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Akiro said:


> How??





antoineccantin said:


> IIRC he uses ZZ so he could easily done ZBLL and do random sunes or something for the cases he doesn't know until he gets one he does.





porkynator said:


> Did you wake up one day knowing full ZBLL or do you use some kind of intuitive OPLL? Do you influence the LL in any way during F2L?



okso you know how a while ago matt and aznanimedude or however you spell it were working on project pll skip and had x/7 in their signatures? I think that matt either finished or is very close. Not ZBLL. Not intuitive. I think you can figure out the set he's using from those two statements...

oh and also if you watch the vid on his yt channel then you'll see he has video of an avg5 with all pll skips.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 14, 2013)

1:25.91

PB sq1 after learning it for an hour


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 14, 2013)

PB avg100 for 3x3. 15.94, & it's my first sub-16 avg100. 

Also I didn't realize it until like 50 solves after but I got my PB avg 5 in there too: (11.31), 14.03, 14.49, (17.98), 11.53 = 13.35.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 14, 2013)

8.39 ao100, 8.27 ao50, 7.03 ao5 and 4.88 single. All PBs


Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.39
1. 7.93 B R2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R' B' L' D R B' U2 L' D2 L 
2. 8.04 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B' R' U' R' B D L' U B2 U' 
3. 7.82 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 R' U B F' U F2 D2 L2 U' F' 
4. 9.38 L2 F R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U L' R2 D R2 B' D F' R2 
5. 8.10 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U' B D F L D F' U2 
6. 9.28 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R' D L B U' L2 B F' L2 D2 
7. 8.92 B2 D' U L2 D B2 L2 B2 R' U' F' R2 B R' B D' L B' 
8. 8.22 R D F R U' D F R U' R L2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 
9. 9.25 F R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B R' F U' R D' R F2 D2 B F 
10. 6.79 F R2 D F' D L D F' U R D2 L2 U2 R' D2 R F2 B2 R' D2 
11. 9.22 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 B D2 R2 U2 R B' D U' L' U' B2 U2 F U2 
12. 7.82 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 U2 R' F2 R2 F D2 U R' U L F2 
13. 7.73 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R F2 L2 B2 L' R U B' D F2 U L R D' R2 
14. 8.89 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B F' U R' B F L2 D' F2 
15. (10.89) L' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' L' F' R2 U' F' R2 U' R' B2 
16. 8.02 U L2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 R' B2 R2 D' F L2 R F2 U' R' 
17. 7.26 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' L' R' F2 D R' F2 D' 
18. 7.79 F2 L' D2 R F2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' R2 F' R B' L D2 F R' D 
19. 9.06 U2 F' D' F' B U R L F2 R' F2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 B2 U 
20. 9.54 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 L U2 R2 D' B2 L B' D2 B' D' 
21. (6.77) U' R2 D B2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F R' F2 L F L U L D2 
22. 7.94 L B2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 F R' B D2 U F L' R' B2 
23. 9.93 L' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R D2 B2 F R U2 L2 F2 R F U' F L 
24. 8.57 D2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' U' L' U F' L2 U B2 L F2 
25. 7.81 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R F' L U' F D2 U' L2 
26. 7.17 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 F' U L' F R F' D' F2 L' R2 
27. 8.54 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' F' D2 L2 U2 R2 D' F L U' L B' L2 R' F2 U 
28. (5.76) F2 D R2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 D B R' D2 R2 D2 U B F D B2 R' 
29. 7.06 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' D F2 D2 L2 R B' U2 R' 
30. 7.83 L2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 F U' R U2 R F2 L2 U' L' U2 
31. 6.91 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R D F D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D R 
32. 8.33 U2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 L F2 L2 D2 L F L R' U2 L D' L2 B' D' L 
33. 9.58 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L' D B2 R' B D B2 U B2 F 
34. 8.29 U' D2 R2 L' B' R D L' F R B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R 
35. 9.96 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D R B' U R D F2 U' L' F2 D 
36. 7.97 F2 D2 F2 B' U D F' L' F' L2 F' U2 L2 B D2 L2 B U2 
37. 7.86 R2 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F D F' D2 F D B2 R' U' L 
38. 7.74 R' B U2 D' B2 D' R D' R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B 
39. 8.21 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U B' R' B L' D2 L' U' B R2 U' 
40. 8.65 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 R' B L' R' B U B D2 F' R 
41. 6.97 L' F2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 B' F2 L U L2 F R2 D U R' 
42. 8.05 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' L' R2 U B2 D B D' L U' R' 
43. 7.74 R2 B U2 R L2 U2 D L F' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U D2 R2 U R2 U 
44. 8.76 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L' R B' L2 D B' R' B2 D U' 
45. 8.57 U' B2 D F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F D B2 D' B U' L2 F' 
46. 8.31 B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 B2 F2 R U2 L' U B' F2 L' B R' F2 D2 U' 
47. 9.48 F' R D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 F' R' F2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 
48. 8.82 B2 R F U' L2 B' D L' F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' F2 
49. 8.45 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L' D B L F R' B' D' B' U2 
50. 10.36 F U2 B' R' U' R2 F U2 L B2 U' F2 U D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 
51. 8.19 R' L F' B' D2 R F' R D R2 L' F2 U2 R2 L F2 L' B2 D2 
52. 7.64 R' U2 R U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 L D' U R' B R' B' L' F' L2 B2 U' 
53. 7.77 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D B' D U2 B' U R F' D L' F2 
54. (11.16) D U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F D U B' R U F2 L2 U B' 
55. 7.85 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L B R' F' L2 U2 B' U B D' 
56. 7.11 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 B D U' L F2 L2 B L R' F R 
57. 10.44 B F U2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B L D R D2 L' D' B' U2 L2 
58. 7.88 D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 U R2 D2 U2 L' D2 F' D L R' F L' U' B' R2 
59. 8.99 R U2 L B' L' U' D2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 
60. 9.31 F' L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 B' F' D' L2 R' D2 B F' R D2 F U' 
61. 9.41 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 B' R' D' U' R' F R D R2 U 
62. 7.88 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' F2 L' U' B F R U 
63. 8.53 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 F R' U' F' D U R B2 L R 
64. 8.71 B R2 B2 R2 B U2 F D2 L2 B L2 R B2 F' U2 F' R F' U F 
65. 8.27 L R F2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 L F2 U R B2 F L U' F R B' 
66. 8.21 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F D2 B D2 R2 B R D U F L F' L F' L2 
67. 7.19 D F2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 R' B' R' B' R F U B F D 
68. 9.29 R2 U' R L2 D2 F' B2 R L' B L F2 D2 L D2 R L2 D2 L2 
69. 9.22 F2 B U' F' D' L2 U2 L U L2 B R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B D2 R2 
70. 7.59 U' F' R' L' D2 B U' R' D' F' R2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D 
71. 9.45 D' F2 D L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' D2 U' L2 R2 F2 R U' B' D2 
72. (10.79) R' F2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 B' D' U F L2 D2 F R B2 U' 
73. (6.14) R2 D B2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F R' D' F R' U' B2 D' L' U' 
74. 9.17 L2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B L B2 F' L2 U B R D' B2 
75. 9.99 U B' U' R U B2 L' D F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B 
76. 9.77 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B' D U' L D' U2 R F2 U' R2 
77. 8.02 U2 F2 B' D' F R' D' F' B L2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 
78. (10.51) D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 U F' U F2 U2 B U' F' U 
79. 7.27 F' U2 R2 L U' F U R2 F' B2 R' D2 L' B2 L B2 R B2 U2 R 
80. 9.79 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 R D2 U L D' F2 U B D2 B 
81. 6.79 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D B' U2 F' D U' F L R D' B' 
82. 10.40 R F B2 L' F2 U D2 B2 L' F U D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 D L2 B2 R2 
83. 7.81 R2 F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 D R2 F U' L' R2 U R U' 
84. 8.41 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L F D B' L' F2 L' D L2 F2 
85. 9.70 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 D B' L R D2 B F' D L D' 
86. 6.80 R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B L' U F2 D' B' U2 L' R2 F' D2 
87. 10.35 L2 U R2 B2 U2 B' R' L' U2 F R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' 
88. 8.29 D B2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 D F2 U F D R' B U L F L F D 
89. (11.12) L2 B D2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 F D' L B' U F' L U2 L R' 
90. 8.02 B D2 F L' U' D' B L F L U2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' 
91. 6.87 F D2 F D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' D' F L' B2 F' R' D U2 B' R' 
92. (6.78) L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' B' D2 U L B' D U' L' 
93. 7.44 L2 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U' F' D' U' B L' D' L D' B R 
94. 8.04 U F2 R U2 B' U F B D' R L2 F R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 D2 
95. (4.88) B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R U2 F R' U' F D2 F D2 L 
96. 7.58 U2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B D' L' R F2 D B' F' D B' 
97. 8.71 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 R B2 R F' R U2 B L' F 
98. 8.47 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 F' L D F' R2 B L D2 U' L F2 
99. 8.04 D L2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B' U' R B2 U2 B L' F2 R U 
100. 7.35 B2 L2 F L' U R L2 U2 D2 B' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F2


Average of 5: 7.03
1. 6.87 F D2 F D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' D' F L' B2 F' R' D U2 B' R' 
2. 6.78 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' B' D2 U L B' D U' L' 
3. 7.44 L2 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' U' L2 U' F' D' U' B L' D' L D' B R 
4. (8.04) U F2 R U2 B' U F B D' R L2 F R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 D2 
5. (4.88) B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R U2 F R' U' F D2 F D2 L

4.88:

x y' F' U' R' U' R' U y' R' U R
D R U R' u'
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
L' U' L U L' U' L
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'

41/4.88= 8.4 TPS


----------



## porkynator (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh, the x/7 thing... I completely forgot about it!
I've quickly watched his last video, he obviously influences LL during F2L.
I'm guessing some corner control to get a 3-cycle?
I hope someone completes this method/approach/whatever soon so that we can understand


----------



## uvafan (Oct 14, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Oh, the x/7 thing... I completely forgot about it!
> I've quickly watched his last video, he obviously influences LL during F2L.
> I'm guessing some corner control to get a 3-cycle?
> I hope someone completes this method/approach/whatever soon so that we can understand



hehe you're overthinking it. It's a commonly known alg set. I think he knows most of this commonly known alg set and when he gets a case he doesn't know he does random stuff to get to a case he knows.


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

Yay 
Average: 11.52
Best: 9.70
Worst: 14.82
Mean: 11.81
Standard Deviation: 1.69

1: (9.70)L' U' D2 R' U B D2 F2 L U' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F U2 B2
2: 11.58F2 R' L' F D' F' R F2 D' F D2 F2 R' F2 B2 R F2 R L
3: (14.82)L2 R2 U F2 D L D' L' R2 F' R B R' D' R2 F' U'
4: 12.03D' R2 F' L' B2 D2 F2 R' B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F L2
5: 10.93R U2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L D' L2 U' F2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F'


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry for double post but sexy move*6 in 1.09. Caffeine works wonders..


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 15, 2013)

uvafan said:


> hehe you're overthinking it. It's a commonly known alg set. I think he knows most of this commonly known alg set and *when he gets a case he doesn't know he does random stuff to get to a case he knows*.



lol, exactly :tu


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 15, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Dammit!
> 
> Try this F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U
> i got 1.000



1.02 -_-


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 15, 2013)

New PB Clock single: 6.48. Should've had PB of Ao5 and Ao12 (had a 7.68 right after the 6) but DNFed twice...


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2013)

OH PBs on ttw

22.53 avg5
24.61 avg12


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 15, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.07
1. 7.94 F2 R B' L' F D' B L' B' U D2 L U' L2 R B' F' D L2 B' U' B2 L D2 F 
2. (7.38) U' D R2 L2 F2 R U' L F D' L2 B2 L2 F2 B2 L F2 R2 F' U' D' F2 R F2 R 
3. 8.62 U R U2 B2 U L R F' L B R2 F2 R U' D2 F U D B2 U R2 U2 F2 D F' 
4. (10.12) L U B R B F' R2 B2 U R' L' U L' D' B L' B L2 B2 R L2 F' R2 F2 L' 
5. 7.67 B2 U B2 D' R' F' B' L' B' D R' U' D' L' F2 D' B2 F2 U L' B' R' B2 R B' 

2 PLL skips lol
PB Average of 5


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 15, 2013)

Average of 12: 34.29
1. 34.87 B Fw' F2 R D B F L2 R F' Uw' U' Fw Uw Fw B2 L B2 Uw' L2 R B2 F' R L' F R B2 Uw' L' R Uw' Fw D' B Rw2 Uw' D' L2 Fw' 
2. 33.11 Rw2 U B2 D F' R' D R' B F' D2 Rw' Fw' F' Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw R Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' F B Fw2 Rw' U R Fw' F2 Rw2 B U' D2 Uw L' Rw' Uw' 
3. 39.49 Rw' B2 R' Fw R D' Fw Rw' U' Uw2 Fw U' F Uw' F R B R' Uw Rw Uw Rw F2 R2 Rw Fw L' Rw' Fw F' U Uw2 Fw B2 Uw' D2 L Rw2 U' F' 
4. 33.96 Rw U L2 B Fw U F U' L Fw2 Uw' F2 L Uw2 L U' B Fw2 Uw2 R' B2 D' F2 Fw U2 L' D Uw2 Fw2 F Rw' D' Uw2 Fw2 U L2 F2 Rw D' B' 
*5. (30.78) Rw R2 Fw L2 R B' Rw' B2 L' Fw L2 F2 R Fw Uw' Rw' D2 L D U' Uw2 R B Rw' B Rw D B2 Fw' F' L2 Uw' B' U Rw' B Fw' R' L2 U2 
6. 31.84 Fw F' Rw' Uw Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F U2 Rw D' Uw' L Uw2 U Fw' L' Uw2 B' R' B D' Rw2 D' F D' Rw' Fw' D' F' B Rw F B D Rw' U F2 
7. 34.64 Fw F' Rw B R U Fw2 Rw2 D2 F2 Fw' D2 U2 Fw2 U' Uw F2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw2 F B' R L Uw' R B' U' R2 L U Rw U Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw' U2 Uw2 
8. 35.83 U L' U' L' Uw' D Rw' Uw B2 D2 R F' D' Fw F L2 Uw L' U' Fw' Rw' F R B2 U2 B' D' B2 Fw Uw2 L' B' F D' Rw Uw2 F B2 R B 
9. 32.33 B' L Fw R2 L2 D R' B2 Fw' Uw2 D' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 L Fw2 U FwD2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw L2 F' R2 L2 D Fw B2 R2 U' F B2 U' D' B' U2 *
10. 31.53 D2 Uw2 U2 F R Rw F Uw' F2 D2 R2 B F' D2 Uw' F2 R Uw' U 2 U2 Fw2 F Uw2 D F' D' Fw2 B2 Uw B Fw2 Uw' U' L' D2 L' Uw' L2 R' 
11. (39.65) R F2 Fw L R Rw' D' R B' F' Rw2 D R2 U B F Uw R' Rw2 L' Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 U' F B2 Rw L2 B' D B2 Fw2 Uw2 D L2 Rw' Fw Uw' 
12. 35.34 Fw' U L Rw2 D U2 L2 D' F2 D' Fw B Uw' D U' Rw' L2 F2 D L U' B' Fw' F L' B L' Uw2 B' R2 Uw' R2 F2 Uw F2 U2 Fw' Uw F D'

just a camera pb
got freaking lucky on parities though, only like.. 3 solves got parity I think

oh, and bolded is 32.94 ao5

edit: I forgot I can roll things, so here you go 
33.96, (30.78), 31.84, 34.64, 35.83, 32.33, 31.53, (39.65), 35.34, 33.52, 39.09, 33.09 = 34.12 ao12

13. 33.52 F' L' Uw R2 L' Uw2 D U' F' Rw F2 Rw' F2 Uw2 L U2 Rw Uw' D' L' Fw Uw' U D Rw2 B L2 Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 F U B2 R2 Fw2 
14. 39.09 B' U L' U' B' F2 Rw' L' Uw' U' R Uw2 U' Rw' B' Rw2 D R' D' F2 B2 R' L Rw' F2 L2 U L2 Fw' B' R' L' D2 B Rw D' R' L' Rw2 D' 
15. 33.09 Uw' U2 Fw F R L' Rw' F' U2 F D' F Fw2 Uw' Rw R B Fw' Uw' U2 F L Rw2 U2 B R Fw' Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 U L2 D2 L' Fw' B2 F R Uw' 
16. 36.72 Fw2 Rw2 D2 U' L' Uw2 B' Uw R L F' Uw L2 U F2 U' Rw' B2 Uw B' Uw' Rw' Uw Rw2 F2 B2 D B Uw Rw' D Fw' B F Rw Fw L2 R F' Uw2


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2013)

number of times: 109/109
best time: 13.75
worst time: 52.46

current avg5: 23.19 (σ = 2.27)
best avg5: 16.76 (σ = 2.18)

current avg12: 22.05 (σ = 3.52)
best avg12: 18.93 (σ = 3.55)

current avg50: 21.00 (σ = 3.32)
best avg50: 20.52 (σ = 2.91)

current avg100: 21.16 (σ = 3.19)
best avg100: 20.81 (σ = 3.20)

session avg: 20.92 (σ = 3.15)
session mean: 21.53

Square-1 PB avg12 and avg100


----------



## porkynator (Oct 15, 2013)

uvafan said:


> hehe you're overthinking it. It's a commonly known alg set. I think he knows most of this commonly known alg set and when he gets a case he doesn't know he does random stuff to get to a case he knows.



The secret x/7 thing has mislead me, I thought it was something new


----------



## Selkie (Oct 15, 2013)

Definitely some improvement. In the last week I beat a year old Ao12 3x3 record, here is another pb:-

Oh so close to sub 16  Lets face it didn't deserve sub 16, lost concentration on last 5 solves.

*Average of 12: 16.00*
1. 15.14 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B' L' R U' R' U' B' F D U 
2. (13.70) F2 U' B' L F D' F2 D B' R' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B' R2 
3. 14.99 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' B D2 B' D' F R F2 U B' 
4. 15.01 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F U2 F2 U F' L' B R' D2 B' L2 B D2 
5. 14.70 U2 F' D2 L2 D B U' L U2 D' F2 D2 F R2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B' 
6. 15.06 U D' L D F U D' R' F' R' U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 D 
7. 14.75 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 D U2 B2 U R' D2 F R' D' R' F' D B U 
8. 17.72 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R D2 F' D2 L D B L2 D L B' R' 
9. 19.33 L2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' F' D' F2 L' D B L B' L2 
10. (19.52) U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 B' L2 B D' L B2 L' R' U2 F D' L' 
11. 16.68 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B2 U' B2 L R' D' L' F U F D 
12. 16.63 B D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B2 D' R B2 D2 U R2 B' L R2 B'


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 15, 2013)

really stupid scrambles
Edit: 2x2 not pyra 
Average of 12: 2.04
1. 1.87 U2 F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F U' 
2. 2.76 U F R' U' F U' R2 U' R 
3. 1.89 F2 R' F2 U F' U2 F U2 F 
4. 1.48 F R' F R' U R' U2 F2 R' 
5. 1.54 U F' R U2 R2 F' U' R F' U' 
6. 1.73 R F U' F' U R' U F U2 
7. 1.84 R' U2 R' F U' F R2 F U2 
8. 2.72 F' U' F R' U' R U R2 U 
9. (1.39) U' F2 R2 F R2 F U' F U' 
10. (3.03) F2 U' R' F R U F' U2 R' 
11. 2.57 F' R U' F U' F' U F2 U2 
12. 1.98 U2 R U2 R F' R' F R F2 U2


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> really stupid scrambles
> 
> Average of 12: 2.04
> 1. 1.87 U2 F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F U'
> ...



wat.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 15, 2013)

Iggy said:


> XTowncuber said:
> 
> 
> > really stupid scrambles
> ...



de hel.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 15, 2013)

not pyra, you know. 2x2.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh lol at first I thought it was Pyra. You'll probably get something like this for Pyra soon anyway.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 15, 2013)

1. 6.800 U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' R D' F' U L' U2 F2 R' F' U

pll skip. first 6 in a while


----------



## KongShou (Oct 15, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> really stupid scrambles
> 
> Average of 12: 2.04
> 1. 1.87 U2 F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F U'
> ...



wat


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2013)

The last four solves.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 15, 2013)

1:19.66
sqwan single


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 15, 2013)

TDM said:


> The last four solves.



wat


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 15, 2013)

TDM said:


> The last four solves.



http://puu.sh/4QSxg.png

(it's a process of inevitability really, haha)


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> http://puu.sh/4QSxg.png
> 
> (it's a process of inevitability really, haha)


Now get a sub-0.002 Ao5 without any counting 1 move singles


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 15, 2013)

2x2
stats: (hide)
number of times: 113/114
best time: 1.24
worst time: 8.94

current avg5: 3.62 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 3.15 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 3.90 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 3.49 (σ = 0.30)

current avg100: 4.25 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 4.24 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 4.22 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 4.29

times


Spoiler



times (reset, import):
3.27, 3.02, 3.25, 4.30, 8.94, 6.48, 3.63, 4.23, 3.67, 3.26, 3.38, 4.12, 4.67, 3.75, 4.14, 3.88, 5.56, 2.99, 4.69, 5.16, 2.83, 4.06, 2.56, 2.56, 6.03, 5.29, 6.06, 4.15, 2.17, 5.44, 6.18, 4.13, 5.04, 8.16, 4.52, 4.56, 3.29, 3.79, 4.54, 5.84, 4.09, 3.72, 5.38, 5.55, 4.08, 7.34, 2.99, 3.44, 5.43, 4.25, 4.64, 3.06, 3.43, DNF(9.39), 4.76, 8.72, 4.48, 3.08, 7.88, 3.01, 4.53, 3.90, 3.18, 4.13, 3.50, 4.27, 6.54, 3.22, 4.72, 3.53, 3.68, 1.75, 3.81, 3.21, 4.07, 3.25, 3.35, 3.18, 3.55, 3.23, 6.27, 4.39, 3.32, 3.28, 4.07, 5.34, 4.23, 6.93, 1.24, 4.14, 5.60, 4.28, 4.04, 4.85, 3.09, 4.39, 4.87, 5.32, 4.51, 3.33, 5.63, 2.70, 3.11, 4.68, 4.98, 3.21, 3.45, 5.34, 4.39, 3.68, 4.08, 3.80, 3.37, 3.31


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 15, 2013)

number of times: 132/132
best time: 2.38
worst time: 2:17.02
best avg5: 6.36
best avg12: 8.06
best avg100: 10.91

lol 1-flip is hard


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

Wat.. 
(8.15) L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 R F U' F2 L B' D' F R B2
OLL skip.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2013)

WAT scrambles

1. 2.50 R U B' L B L' U' L b u'
2. 4.17 U' L R' B U' B' R' U l r 

Both in a row is pretty wtf


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2013)

yay

best avg5: 5.24 
best avg12: 5.98

6.12, 4.12, 4.01, 7.99, 6.14, 6.56, 7.93, 4.40, (3.87), 4.75, (10.16), 7.81

All with 1-flip or oka


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 16, 2013)

* 3.81*, 21.01, 21.69, 20.00, 11.19 = 17.40avg5 pyraminx (I dont know what happened on the 3.81 but it was like 4 moves.)


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 16, 2013)

250 consecutive pll skips

with 9.25 single (lucky cuz PLL skip)


----------



## Username (Oct 16, 2013)

Learned sqwan parity! (I got my first square 1 about 14 hours ago, averaging about 1:30)


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Learned sqwan parity! (I got my first square 1 about 14 hours ago, averaging about 1:30)



Oh no, please don't beat me at another event. :O


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 16, 2013)

just saw your sub 30 single on youtube. very nice!  I actually just beat it with a 27.14 PB today though. Does it matter than mine was on a 3x3? haha Anyway, very nice times sir.


----------



## Username (Oct 16, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Oh no, please don't beat me at another event. :O



I don't think that will happen 

First ao12: 1:04.94 (36.87 Single)



Spoiler



avg of 12: 1:04.94

Time List:
1. 1:18.41 (-3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, -3) 
2. 1:01.07 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0) 
3. (3:07.22) (-2, 3)/(5, 2)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
4. 51.73 (-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4) 
5. 1:13.11 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
6. 50.39 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/ 
7. 39.73 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
8. 1:17.50 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -4) 
9. 1:34.11 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
10. 1:02.74 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0)/ 
11. 1:00.57 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0) 
12. (36.87) (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2013)

Did a bunch of Roux solves today

number of times: 300/301
best time: 12.07
worst time: 31.67

current avg5: 17.08 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 14.75 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 17.26 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 15.33 (σ = 1.72)

current avg50: 17.37 (σ = 1.79)
best avg50: 16.21 (σ = 1.64)

current avg100: 17.71 (σ = 2.04)
best avg100: 16.85 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 17.50 (σ = 2.14)
session mean: 17.68

PB everything except single



Username said:


> I don't think that will happen
> 
> First ao12: 1:04.94 (36.87 Single)
> 
> ...



If you keep on practicing, you might.  Anyway nice times! Also, what square-1 are you using?


----------



## Username (Oct 16, 2013)

Iggy said:


> If you keep on practicing, you might.  Anyway nice times! Also, what square-1 are you using?



Calvins


----------



## CubeSurfer (Oct 16, 2013)

Got my fastest time ever 40.10. I know not very fast... But it's great for me! I am currently and slowly learning the fridrich method.


----------



## Username (Oct 16, 2013)

28.70 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)

E: avg of 12: 58.91

Time List:
1. 56.74 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-4, -2) 
2. 45.16 (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0) 
3. 45.06 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
4. 1:11.82 (4, 3)/(-1, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0) 
5. 58.65 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-5, 0) 
6. 58.81 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/ 
7. (28.70) (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4) 
8. 55.90 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
9. (1:54.26) (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
10. 1:22.36 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(2, 0) 
11. 1:01.03 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0) 
12. 53.56 (-5, 3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 16, 2013)

9.15, 9.94, 10.77, 9.73, 8.24, 11.05, (8.06), 9.69, 8.06, (11.96), 10.21, 8.65 => 9.55, finally an a12 PB


----------



## Username (Oct 16, 2013)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.15, 9.94, 10.77, 9.73, 8.24, 11.05, (8.06), 9.69, 8.06, (11.96), 10.21, 8.65 => 9.55, finally an a12 PB



Sub 10 at Finnish Open?


----------



## uvafan (Oct 16, 2013)

Username said:


> 28.70 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)
> 
> E: avg of 12: 58.91
> 
> ...



hey I want to learn sq-1 but I kept getting frustrated when I tried to could you direct me to a good tutorial please?


----------



## Username (Oct 16, 2013)

uvafan said:


> hey I want to learn sq-1 but I kept getting frustrated when I tried to could you direct me to a good tutorial please?



Yes


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2013)

Username said:


> I don't think that will happen
> 
> First ao12: 1:04.94 (36.87 Single)
> 
> ...



omg i just learned sq1 2 days ago too! we r about the same, but ur single is faster, mine is 42 i fink?

not done an ao12 yet


----------



## Username (Oct 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> omg i just learned sq1 2 days ago too! we r about the same, but ur single is faster, mine is 42 i fink?
> 
> not done an ao12 yet



I already have a sub 30 single, and a 54.34 ao12 (75 solves into an ao100)


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2013)

Username said:


> I already have a sub 30 single, and a 54.34 ao12 (75 solves into an ao100)



ok ur faster now, but i have done like 10 timed solve ever, rest r all untimed and hand scrambled(at school)
i need to catch up to you by this weekend. lol


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 16, 2013)

Sub15 avg100 and almost mean of 100... with my 3rd sub10 fullstep in it 


Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.89
worst time: 22.00

current avg5: 14.54 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 13.04 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 14.71 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 13.92 (σ = 1.23)

current avg100: 14.96 (σ = 1.64)
best avg100: 14.96 (σ = 1.64)

session avg: 14.96 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 15.03


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 16, 2013)

best time: 6.48
worst time: 12.03

current avg5: 9.15 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 7.51 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 9.06 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 8.33 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 8.93 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 8.78 (σ = 0.78)

current avg100: 8.94 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 8.94 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 8.96 (σ = 0.84)
session mean: 8.97

yay finally got in the zone again! Everything but Ao5 and single is a PB. finally sub 9 Ao100!!


----------



## Username (Oct 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> best time: 6.48
> worst time: 12.03
> 
> current avg5: 9.15 (σ = 0.73)
> ...



Wow! Awesome!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2013)

WTF new 4x4 PB 1:35.72.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2013)

4.11 pyra single pb

keyhole ftw

dat ao5 tho

14.18
16.78
27.36
27.55
4.11


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 16, 2013)

18.60 super lucky two-handed avg100 (99 PLL skips, 1 LL skip)

That means my lucky 2H times are officially faster than my nonlucky OH times! WOOT!


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2013)

44.18 4x4 pb single

pb by one sec
again didnt feel fast at all


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 16, 2013)

1. 8.35 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R D' B2 D' F L2 B2 D F' 

z' y
u' R U' R' u' y R
R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U' z U' R' U2 R U' 
R' U' R' U
z' U2 r' U2 R U R' U r U


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 16, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 8.35 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R D' B2 D' F L2 B2 D F'
> 
> z' y
> u' R U' R' u' y R
> ...



I hope that's OH. And if so, that's awesome. 4.311 tps (if rotations are included)


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I hope that's OH. And if so, that's awesome. 4.311 tps (if rotations are included)



Yep, OH.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> best time: 6.48
> worst time: 12.03
> 
> current avg5: 9.15 (σ = 0.73)
> ...



Wow great job!



cuboy63 said:


> 1. 8.35 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R D' B2 D' F L2 B2 D F'
> 
> z' y
> u' R U' R' u' y R
> ...



Wow that's awesome! You're so fast at almost everything.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2013)

Bleh, faster than my PB single.


----------



## Riley (Oct 17, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> finally sub 9 Ao100!!



Everyone's getting too fast. I need to catch up!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2013)

sorrysoup

50x50 slidypuzl in 9:36:05.920 (not including breaks), 287692 moves, 8.323tps


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 17, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-10-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 27.50
worst: 47.01

mean of 3
current: 37.49 (σ = 2.33)
best: 35.00 (σ = 6.54)

avg of 5
current: 37.49 (σ = 2.33)
best: 37.45 (σ = 2.40)

avg of 12
current: 40.14 (σ = 3.37)
best: 40.14 (σ = 3.37)

Average: 40.14 (σ = 3.37)
Mean: 39.66

Time List:
1. 41.70 L2 B' U2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F L D2 U B D' L' F U' R F2 
2. 45.57 U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F D' U' L U2 B2 F' D2 L D 
3. 41.63 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B L2 R U' L D B' U R2 B2 L U' 
4. 42.09 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 U F D' U F2 R U' R' U2 
5. 41.90 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L D' F' R' B' L' U2 F' D2 B2 
6. 41.22 F R' U B D' R2 B' L' D' R' B L2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 L2 U2 
7. 34.84 F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F' L' B D U' F2 L' U2 B2 F2 
8. 47.01 U' D2 B R' D R' U2 L F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 D2 F L2 B' U2 L2 F' 
9. 27.50 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L' U F D L F2 R' B2 U2 
10. 39.55 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' U B2 L B U R 
11. 37.94 L2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 B L2 B' D' R' D R' B' L D F2 U R2 
12. 34.97 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D L2 R' U2 R' U F' U' B U' L F2

Human Thistlewaite is fun. Hopefully good zz next.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> .97
> F U R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U2
> 
> .98
> ...


mega bump. I think I get it now 
for the .97:
x' F U' F' U R U R' U' R U R' U2

for the .98:
z2 U2 R U R U' R' U2 R U2 R'

for the .88:

x2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R'

They're all TCLL.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 17, 2013)

You nailed it


----------



## ottozing (Oct 17, 2013)

2x2 using only CLL (No anti CLL at all)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.954
worst time: 4.500

current avg5: 2.640 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 1.457 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 2.375 (σ = 0.59)
best avg12: 1.922 (σ = 0.66)

current avg50: 2.476 (σ = 0.65)
best avg50: 2.322 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 2.398 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 2.398 (σ = 0.64)

session avg: 2.398 (σ = 0.64)
session mean: 2.426


----------



## kcl (Oct 17, 2013)

3.52 ao12 2x2. Y'all are making me feel so slow.. But now that I think about it I haven't practiced 2x2 in a good couple months.


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 17, 2013)

Sub-20 at my first competition. This is a good day!
Non-official, but I don't care. I now have more chance to practice for when it IS official  So nerve-wracking >.<


----------



## ottozing (Oct 17, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.921
worst time: 16.036

current avg5: 10.288 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 8.924 (σ = 0.06)

current avg12: 10.397 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 9.180 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 10.079 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 9.663 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 9.874 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 9.874 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 9.874 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 9.953

meh. 2 6s in there though.


----------



## Username (Oct 17, 2013)

solves/total: 123/123

single
best: 25.74
worst: 3:07.22

avg of 5
current: 39.48 (σ = 11.04)
best: 35.72 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 12
current: 44.17 (σ = 10.48)
best: 41.82 (σ = 7.84)

avg of 50
current: 48.60 (σ = 11.42)
best: 48.60 (σ = 11.42)

avg of 100
current: 57.70 (σ = 17.17)
best: 57.70 (σ = 17.17)

Average: 1:00.06 (σ = 17.59)
Mean: 1:02.05

Got my first SQ1 about 36 hours ago, 100 solves is magic. I currently average around 45 (Learned advanced cubeshape)... Still going with 1 alg in EO and EP (If M2 and parity doesn't count)


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 17, 2013)

Current Megaminx Ao100 for the Ao1000 I'm trying to complete sometime.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 52.39
worst time: 1:19.95

current avg5: 1:03.93 (σ = 3.35)
best avg5: 56.61 (σ = 2.55)

current avg12: 1:04.60 (σ = 3.25)
best avg12: 1:01.73 (σ = 4.07)

current avg100: 1:04.93 (σ = 4.83)
best avg100: 1:04.93 (σ = 4.83)

session avg: 1:04.93 (σ = 4.83)
session mean: 1:05.02


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 17, 2013)

You're getting there Richie <3


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 17, 2013)

Almost 50 sub1's yey, right now only 40 so 10 more woot.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2013)

5.15, 5.39, 5.53, (9.98), 7.21, 5.43, 8.92, 3.82, 6.05, 5.01, (3.65), 5.59 = 5.81


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 17, 2013)

That's crazy. How much 2gll do you use?

I assume that's RU scrambles done OH


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 17, 2013)

i would assume its pyra with one flip


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 17, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> i would assume its pyra with one flip



Yeah i think you're right. Ill leave the comment though cuz funny


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 17, 2013)

*2x2*

2.91 avg 50

Average of 12: 2.49
1. (1.39) 
2. 2.54 U R' F R2 F' U F2 U' F
3. 2.24 F U' F R F' R2 U2 R' F2
4. 2.79 U' R2 F U F U' R' U F2
5. 2.50 F' R U' F R' U F' U2 R' U2
6. 3.07 R' F2 R F' U' R2 U' F2 U'
7. 3.07 U2 F' R F' R U' R' U2 R2 U'
8. (3.56) U' F2 R U' F' U2 F' R U2
9. 1.59 U F2 R' F U F U' F2 R'
10. 2.44 U F U' R2 F R F' R2 F'
11. 2.93 U' F U' R' U2 F U F U'
12. 1.71 R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R2


----------



## Username (Oct 17, 2013)

single
best: 25.74
worst: 3:07.22

avg of 5
current: 48.76 (σ = 6.52)
best: 35.46 (σ = 1.43)

avg of 12
current: 46.08 (σ = 7.23)
best: 41.82 (σ = 7.84)

avg of 100
current: 46.21 (σ = 8.66)
best: 46.21 (σ = 8.66)

First sq1 session (200 solves), got my sq1 47 or so hours ago. This session was started yesterday morning. All PB's


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> *2x2*
> 
> 2.91 avg 50
> 
> ...



that first scramble is nice


----------



## TDM (Oct 17, 2013)

TPS PB





And Ao5 and Ao12 PBs.

EDIT: just got a 10 TPS solve. Time was 11.535 :fp Not sure how many moves because I only just saw it was 10.xyz as I started the next solve, and didn't have time to see how many moves (or the exact TPS)


----------



## Username (Oct 17, 2013)

Learned 4 CLL's today. 4 to go, will learn them tomorrow


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that first scramble is nice


There is no scramble because i scrambled wrong.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 17, 2013)

18.11 lucky avg100 (all PLL skips)

I believe it's possible to average sub-15, if you get a PLL skip every solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> That's crazy. How much 2gll do you use?
> 
> I assume that's RU scrambles done OH



It's pyra 1-flip

I have a 5.4x avg50 2-gen OH IIRC

edit:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=909806&viewfull=1#post909806


----------



## TDM (Oct 17, 2013)

Despite only ever having had two sub-20 times with ZZ, I've somehow got a sub-20 Ao5.


mDiPalma said:


> 18.11 lucky avg100 (all PLL skips)
> 
> I believe it's possible to average sub-15, if you get a PLL skip every solve.


Isn't forcing PLL skips every solve just a method with 1-look last layer?


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 17, 2013)

Almost learnt full pll only 5 days i learn 2 algs a day currently on N perms


----------



## KongShou (Oct 17, 2013)

O.M.G.

49.45 49.06 (56.93) 49.26 (48.55) = 49.26

4x4
PB by miles, sub 50 singles are rare


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 17, 2013)

Got a 19.56 OH full step single on video. 5th sub 20.
Will upload the single + 25.54 ao5 tomorrow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2013)

8puzl

Best average of 50: 1.672, 2.192, 1.984, 1.064, 1.648, 2.184, 2.551, 2.527, 2.401, 1.176, 1.640, 1.264, 2.499, 1.326, 1.601, 1.248, 1.472, 1.880, 1.376, 2.632, 1.800, 1.976, 1.640, 1.992, 2.609, 2.880, 2.229, 2.402, 1.759, 0.848, 3.192, 1.840, 1.744, 1.776, 2.513, 1.998, 2.745, 2.715, 0.766, 2.160, 1.567, 1.852, 2.240, 1.516, 4.250, 1.512, 1.256, 1.801, 1.400, 0.832 = 1.899


----------



## qaz (Oct 17, 2013)

16.65 14.72 (21.56) (14.51) 17.14+
(14.28) 16.56 19.15 16.16 (DNF) 14.28

First would have been 15.50 avg without the +2, second would have been 15.67 without the DNF (timer cleared after I stopped it). Not really an accomplishment I guess, but just me sucking at doing anything well.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 18, 2013)

4.47, 5.72, 5.89, 4.12, 7.82, 6.77, (9.93), 5.90, 6.11, (3.11), 6.55, 4.94 = *5.83*

edit:

4.12, 7.82, 6.77, (9.93), 5.90, 6.11, (3.11), 6.55, 4.94, 4.98, 5.03, 5.53 = *5.78*


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 18, 2013)

Using keyhole+one flip or just one flip Antoine?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Using keyhole+one flip or just one flip Antoine?



Just one flip.

Also: 
1. 1.05 U B' L B L' U' B' R 

lol

edit: yaaaaaay

(1.05), (9.41), 5.01, 5.44, 5.54, 6.40, 4.11, 4.41, 5.66, 6.05, 4.70, 3.49, = *5.08*


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 18, 2013)

35.88 4x4 mo100


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 18, 2013)

29.80 on ttw w/ steve


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 18, 2013)

1. 5.82 D R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 F D F' D2 F' R F D' F'

Easy but full step


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 18, 2013)

*Double parity 24.47* 6 second cross+centers, sub-10 yauduction.

Somebody sent me the scramble, go to my channel to find it (the solve was filmed).

Not counting as PB obviously.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 18, 2013)

sub 10 yaudux? As in edges, centres and cross? O_O


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> sub 10 yaudux? As in edges, centres and cross? O_O


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I assume you mean sub-6 global average? Yeah, absolutely. Most probably sub-5 too. I just did a quick avg50 and here's what I got:
> 
> best time: 3.36
> best avg5: 5.00
> ...



Ok I'll work on it  thanks!


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 18, 2013)

first sub 13 average of 50: 12.89;


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

8.45 sq-1 single lol

(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0) /


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2013)

1:32.78 5x5 PB single


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 18, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 35.88 4x4 mo100



wut
you got way too fast :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 8.45 sq-1 single lol
> 
> (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0) /



wr pree


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 0.793
worst time: 8.707

current avg5: 2.395 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 1.476 (σ = 0.05)

current avg12: 2.186 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 1.616 (σ = 0.29)

current avg50: 1.979 (σ = 0.37)
best avg50: 1.909 (σ = 0.25)

current avg100: 1.990 (σ = 0.38)
best avg100: 1.946 (σ = 0.35)

session avg: 1.993 (σ = 0.47)
session mean: 2.093


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2013)

399 puzl 35:02.097, 19321 moves, 9.191 tps

stoopd 2 cycles r annoying !!


----------



## Username (Oct 18, 2013)

solves/total: 105/105

single
best: 1.79
worst: 10.95

avg of 5
current: 4.18 (σ = 0.62)
best: 2.71 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 12
current: 3.73 (σ = 0.48)
best: 3.12 (σ = 0.55))

avg of 100
current: 3.66 (σ = 0.88)
best: 3.62 (σ = 0.84)

Average: 3.66 (σ = 0.83)
Mean: 3.78

FINALLY learned the rest of CLL. A few more cases to review and then just practice... Going for sub 3


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 18, 2013)

4.72, 5.26, 3.09, 5.07, 5.96, (6.30), (1.46), 4.22, 5.88, 4.37, 5.14, 5.36 = *4.91*

Sub-5


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2013)

1:27.39, 1:24.66, 1:32.06, (1:22.67), (1:43.62) = 1:28.04 Mega avg5 

Also got a 1:33.50 avg12 that's really close to PB.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 19.074
worst time: 1:04.753

current avg5: 27.179 (σ = 4.07)
best avg5: 25.765 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 28.256 (σ = 2.86)
best avg12: 26.299 (σ = 3.27)

current avg50: 29.116 (σ = 3.73)
best avg50: 29.116 (σ = 3.73)

session avg: 29.116 (σ = 3.73)
session mean: 29.671

sq-1 with random state scrambles :3 :3 :3


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2013)

8.83 fullstep single on ttw. First fullstep sub 9 in some time.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 18, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> wut
> you got way too fast :/



24 single


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow! 11.88 sim avg12!
(9.79), (14.21), 11.37, 10.83, 12.19, 11.60, 13.05, 12.68, 12.78, 10.32, 12.35, 11.61


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2013)

4:46 11x11 slidy
6:36 12x12 slidy


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 18, 2013)

First sub 19 mo100- 18.99(barely made it)
I guess, I'm almost sub 19.


----------



## Username (Oct 18, 2013)

avg of 12: 2.95 (0.01 from PB)

Time List:
1. 2.92 U' F R2 U R F R2 U F' 
2. 2.88 U' R F R' F2 U' R' F' R' 
3. 2.44 U R F2 U' F R' U2 R' U F2 
4. 2.80 U F2 U R' F2 R U F R' 
5. 2.63 R2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 U' F' 
6. 3.26 R U' R' F' R' F U2 F2 R' 
7. 2.08 U R F' U2 R' U' F2 U F' R2 
8. (5.39) U R U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 
9. 3.73 U2 R2 F U' F R U' F R2 
10. 3.43 U2 R U' F R2 U2 F R U2 
11. 3.28 U F R2 U F R2 U2 F2 U 
12. (2.05) U R' U2 F R F2 U' F R2

Lolscrambles are lol

E: Rolled with the next solve: 2.49 U R2 U R' F' U R U2 F2

now 2.90 ao12


----------



## BurntTheCube (Oct 18, 2013)

21.59 single. Beat my PB by 5 seconds


----------



## etshy (Oct 18, 2013)

3x3 :
number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.57
worst time: 34.41

best avg5: 19.91 (σ = 1.34) *PB (iirc)*
best avg12: 20.95 (σ = 1.68) *PB*
best avg100: 22.55 (σ = 2.11) *PB*

Times:


Spoiler



22.52, 24.95, 19.92, 21.12, 21.32, 24.03, 25.67, 20.40, 25.93, 27.82, 28.53, 22.78, 21.83, 34.41, 20.93, 22.00+, 21.64, 23.10, 22.61, 20.76, 24.21, 21.08, 22.59, 18.44, 20.20, 18.15, 22.76, 29.30, 18.73, 20.10, 23.53, 21.23, 20.79, 30.96, 23.71, 20.54, 22.52, 19.42, 22.07, 21.88, 23.97, 21.14, 20.20, 31.28, 20.19, 25.00, 23.21, 21.43, 24.94, 21.11, 23.78, 24.76, 29.26, 18.88, 22.42, 19.80, 21.78, 19.29, 25.83, 22.05, 24.29, 19.40, 22.33, 21.80, 20.44, 21.32, 18.52, 20.12, 24.79, 26.23, 22.83, 25.90, 23.03, 17.57, 20.83, 24.38, 21.27, 25.86, 22.50, 21.42, 22.92, 26.10, 23.17, 22.10, 20.78, 22.63, 19.33, 25.47, 22.55, 24.76, 18.91, 22.03, 24.28, 26.27, 24.64, 19.70, 23.44, 23.33, 21.63, 22.24


----------



## KongShou (Oct 18, 2013)

4x4

Average of 12: 55.77
(47.14) 57.48 52.03 57.60 55.40 58.81 (59.96) 49.36 57.62 56.95 56.71 55.77

no sup 1 yay


----------



## qaz (Oct 18, 2013)

3x3 average of 100: 18.58



Spoiler



Rubik's cube 
Oct 18, 2013 2:42:08 PM - 3:55:20 PM

Mean: 18.59
Average: 18.58
Best time: 13.66
Median: 18.66
Worst time: 24.62
Standard deviation: 2.26

Best average of 5: 16.13
70-74 - (15.34) 15.60 (18.17) 16.94 15.84

Best average of 12: 17.48
48-59 - 19.44 18.73 15.79 16.82 (19.69) 17.12 16.70 16.00 (14.74) 17.84 17.19 19.21

Times: 19.81, 19.80, 18.01, 18.18, 21.49, 15.79, 22.40, 18.42, 17.93, 19.14, 17.30, 18.62, 20.68, 18.70, 15.25, 17.38, 19.95, 21.23, 20.15, 15.85, 20.64, 18.38, 17.99, 16.58, 19.97, 16.43, 17.26, 20.61, 18.46, 16.86, 19.64, 19.30, 22.03, 14.29, 17.04, 16.19, 16.74, 19.46, 17.50, 18.51, 22.18, 20.88, 15.54, 14.67, 19.10, 18.45, 19.78, 19.44, 18.73, 15.79, 16.82, 19.69, 17.12, 16.70, 16.00, 14.74, 17.84, 17.19, 19.21, 20.39, 19.70, 22.74, 13.66, 18.98, 20.93, 23.74, 19.57, 23.58, 20.76, 15.34, 15.60, 18.17, 16.94, 15.84, 19.52, 20.35, 20.15, 24.27, 19.17, 19.19, 17.00, 21.56, 18.21, 19.11, 14.50, 18.20, 19.26, 16.27, 20.32, 24.62, 19.42, 18.16, 18.75, 17.59, 16.93, 21.12, 18.94, 19.37, 16.01, 15.62


----------



## KCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> best time: 6.48
> worst time: 12.03
> 
> current avg5: 9.15 (σ = 0.73)
> ...



yay drew


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 19, 2013)

7.56 F' U2 R U' R' U' B' D2 R U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U R2

first ever non-LL-skip sub-8 lol


----------



## etshy (Oct 19, 2013)

My accomplishment is reconstructing a solve for the first time  this is an average solve for me 

(21.11) U' L' D' R B' D2 F R' U2 F R F2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 R' 

U'R' F D' U2 R2 // cross (6/6)
U L U L2 U' L //1st pair (6/12)
R' U2 R2 U R' //2nd pair (5/17)
U' R' U R y U2 R' U' R //3rd pair (8/25)
y' U' R' U' R y U' R U R'//4th pair (8/33)
U' F U R U' R' F' // 1st look Oll (7/40)
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // 2nd look Oll (14/54)
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 //pll (14/68)
U' //AUF (1/69)

TPS=69/21.11= 3.26 TPS


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 19, 2013)

Finally, sub-12 3x3

11.94 avg100

11.91, 11.86, 13.56, 12.46, 10.88, 12.00, (14.84), 11.19, 12.65, 11.61, 13.05, 11.58, (13.93), 11.73, 12.51, (14.47), 11.24, 11.12, 13.01, 13.69, 13.04, 12.44, 10.80, 12.82, 13.87, 11.81, 12.48, 11.79, 12.34, 12.92, 11.00, 10.83, 12.13, 10.93, 10.58, 11.87, 12.33, 13.81, 12.68, 10.53, 11.35, 12.24, 11.84, 10.83, 10.94, 11.10, 9.82, (9.72), 12.04, 12.46, 10.74, (13.97), (14.43), 11.75, 11.82, 12.47, 10.36, 11.83, 10.65, 13.20, 12.34, 11.66, 11.76, 12.21, 11.40, 12.25, 13.34, (9.58), 10.20, 10.66, 13.03, 11.13, 11.72, 12.99, 12.93, 13.07, 13.77, 13.06, 13.09, 11.46, 12.00, 12.19, (8.87), 11.11, 11.94, (9.15), 11.34, 10.75, 11.60, 11.72, 10.63, 13.04, 13.32, 13.32, (9.72), 13.82, 12.26, 10.26, 10.69, 10.27


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 19, 2013)

YES!!! FINALLY!!!!!!

6.71	L D R' F' L' R' B2 R' F' L R U' L F L D B' U2 B2 D' U2 R' B' D U2

y' D2 U F R
U2 L' U L
y R U R' L' U' L
U R U' R' U R' U' R
U2 R U R'
Rw' R2 U R' U Rw U2 Rw' U M' U2

37 HTM/6.71= 5.51 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> YES!!! FINALLY!!!!!!
> 
> 6.71	L D R' F' L' R' B2 R' F' L R U' L F L D B' U2 B2 D' U2 R' B' D U2
> 
> ...



Good job!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2013)

6x6 

number of times: 16/16
best time: 3:19.06
worst time: 4:42.08

current mo3: 4:05.29 (σ = 35.25)
best mo3: 3:37.18 (σ = 18.49)

current avg5: 4:01.66 (σ = 29.50)
best avg5: 3:45.98 (σ = 8.42)

current avg12: 3:56.54 (σ = 15.21)
best avg12: 3:48.07 (σ = 11.37)

session avg: 3:53.74 (σ = 15.89)
session mean: 3:54.60

All are PBs except the avg5


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 19, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.13
worst time: 48.59

current avg5: 33.88 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 25.77 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 31.97 (σ = 4.88)
best avg12: 27.99 (σ = 4.98)

current avg100: 30.82 (σ = 5.04)
best avg100: 30.82 (σ = 5.04)

session avg: 30.82 (σ = 5.04)
session mean: 30.93

squarefun yey


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 19, 2013)

18.33 Avg of 100 Crazy Improvement, guess I just haven't been timing myself enough
Mean:18.34
Average:18.33
Best: 14.46
Worst: 22.99


Spoiler



14.76 18.16 18.65 15.19 17.62 20.91 17.81 20.31 15.29 19.18 17.57 15.81 18.80 16.62 19.56 18.13 20.02 22.23 17.88 20.69 14.97 17.49 18.50 16.99 21.31 18.73 19.91 20.58 17.62 16.82 18.94 18.68 18.12 17.72 16.88 20.32 21.90 18.15 17.17 22.01 19.35 19.21 19.51 20.97 19.27 19.17 18.06 17.48 19.51 15.72 17.18 14.94 19.27 19.24 20.09 17.49 17.49 15.50 18.10 18.41 18.35 18.78 21.42 15.84 20.45 21.04 16.61 18.75 17.84 21.63 15.83 19.60 16.56 22.99 16.46 18.81 16.76 14.46 21.97 17.73 19.32 19.34 19.00 19.25 14.97 16.22 17.68 17.16 15.83 21.51 16.55 18.85 17.17 18.10 18.92 19.59 18.86 16.93 15.63 17.15


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 19, 2013)

another sub-10 avg  weilong

Average of 12: 9.73
1. 8.94 U' F' R U2 D R' B R' L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' D' F2 B2 
2. 9.91 U B2 D F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L D' F' L' B' R' D2 L2 R' U' 
3. 9.07 U F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' F D2 U L' D' L U2 R2 D 
4. 11.14 L F2 R2 B2 R D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 U B' U2 F' R' D B' F' L' 
5. 9.73 R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 D' L2 U F2 L' B L U' L' F 
6. 10.04 B L F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R D F' D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 
7. 8.66 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' U2 B F' R U' B' F' L2 
8. 10.57 F2 R U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B' L' B' D R U' F R B U2 
9. (15.17) U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 B' D2 U' F' L' F2 L' B' L 
10. 10.26 B2 L F2 L F2 R2 B2 L U2 L B2 F L' B R2 D U L B R U 
11. 8.95 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D B2 F2 L' R' B' D' B2 L2 U2 F' D 
12. (8.33) D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 F' R U2 B L' B2 D B' D'


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2013)

avg of 12: 2.90

Time List:
1. 3.15 U R U F U' R' U F' R' 
2. (4.28) U R F' U2 R2 U F2 U F2 
3. 2.34 F2 U' F' R F' R F' U' R 
4. 4.07 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U R' F U2 
5. 3.05 R F2 R' U R' F R' F R' U2 
6. 3.10 U R U' F' U R' F' R2 F' 
7. 2.49 U R2 U' R U' F' R2 U2 F2 
8. 3.06 F2 U F2 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 
9. 2.04 U F' U' R2 U' F U2 F R' 
10. (1.67) U R' U R2 U' F R' F' R2 
11. 2.81 F R U R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 
12. 2.84 U F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 U'

Tied my PB!


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

First sub-19 with ZZ: 18.63+
First sub-8 on 15-puzzle: 7.791 (75/9.626)

Edit: 16.40 with ZZ!
D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 F D2 B' L U'
x2 // Inspection (0/0)
L B' F D' F D2 L2 D' // EOLine (8/8)
U' L U L' U2 L2 U' L' // F2L-1 (8/16) (F2L-2 skip)
U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R // F2L-3+4 (8/24)
l' U R D' R' U' l B // OCLL (8/32)
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL (20/52)

I looked up at the timer and saw the F2L was sub-9, then failed PLL (over 5 seconds :fp)


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2013)

solves/total: 400/400

single
best: 0.69
worst: 14.23

avg of 5
current: 3.54 (σ = 0.27)
best: 2.45 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 3.81 (σ = 0.40)
best: 2.90 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 100
current: 3.68 (σ = 0.65)
best: 3.47 (σ = 0.69)

Average: 3.60 (σ = 0.69)
Mean: 3.72

Improvement with CLL


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 19, 2013)

15puzl

Best average of 12: 4.775, 7.969, 4.688, 6.647, 9.344, 4.736, 5.872, 5.833, 7.000, 4.376, 6.143, 4.775 = 5.844


----------



## KongShou (Oct 19, 2013)

2.24 
pyra single

lolscramble, a better person could sub1 easily


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 19, 2013)

also an lolscramble
U L R B U' B' R' L' l u' 
1.46


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 19, 2013)

<RU> scrambles 4.22 avg 12 [3.42 avg5]

= 4.17, [3.81, 2.40, (7.41), 4.06, (1.93)], 4.38, 5.11, 5.55, 3.80, 3.36, 5.57



Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.22 
1. 4.17 R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 
2. 3.81 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' 
3. 2.40 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U R U R 
4. (7.41) U R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 
5. 4.06 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 
6. (1.93) U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U' R U2 
7. 4.38 U' R' U R' U R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U' 
8. 5.11 R U' R U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 
9. 5.55 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R 
10. 3.80 U R2 U' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U R U' 
11. 3.36 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U' R U R' U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 
12. 5.57 R' U R' U' R2 U R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R'


pretty good for such little knowledge of 2gll. 

1. (1.93) U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U' R U2
_R // U' R' U R U' R' U' R // U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' _ 
lol 18 moves, 9.3 tps


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 19, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> also an lolscramble
> U L R B U' B' R' L' l u'
> 1.46



Post that scramble in this Thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rd-Weird-scrambles-thread&p=912801#post912801 Also try the Pyraminx scramble that I posted yesterday.


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

13.47 single with sub-9 F2L. Usually I wouldn't care about a 13, but this wasn't with CFOP.


----------



## Lid (Oct 19, 2013)

5x5 3rd PB a12 this month (including my 2nd sub2 this time):
2:17.61, 2:12.85, 2:16.71, 2:14.73, 2:36.28, 2:38.13, 2:16.00, 2:14.45, (2:54.04), 2:08.58, (1:56.44), 2:18.49 = *2:19.38*
a5 = *2:13.01* PB also.

Still room for improvment with those two counting 2:3x.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 19, 2013)

Finally, some progress. *7.08 avg5 and 8.90 avg12*

1.	(5.01) U' B U B' R U R U' l' r b u 
2.	15.28	B' U B L' R L' U L' l r u 
3.	9.08 L' U B' U' L' B' U B l' r' 
4.	(16.08) U L R' U' L U B L U L' r b' 
*5.	5.84 U L U' L U B L U L' l' 
6.	6.31 U R B R' U R' U' L' l' b' u 
7.	7.20 U B L R' U R' B L b u 
8.	7.73 B' L U' R U' R' L r' b 
9.	13.47	B' L' R' B' R L' R l b' u 
*10.	7.99 U' L B' R B L' R' l' r b u 
11.	7.30 U B' L R' B R L' U' r b u' 
12.	8.83 L R L' B' U R B' R l' r u'


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 19, 2013)

Average of 12: 11.11
1. 10.63 F' U2 D' L2 F' L U2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F R2 B2 
2. (9.94) F2 L2 U2 R F2 L B2 F2 R F2 R B F' D L2 F R' F2 D' L' D2 
3. 9.97 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B L' F' L' D R2 U' L' F U' F' 
4. 11.93 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F R2 U B2 R U2 R B2 R2 D U R 
5. 11.24 U R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 L B U L F' R B D B2 F' 
6. 10.55 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U L' R2 B R D2 U L' B F2 U 
7. 12.29 B2 R' F2 R D2 L D2 B2 F2 U2 L' F' L U' B2 F2 U' B U R2 F2 
8. 10.01 B' L2 F' B R F' U2 D2 R' U' D2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 
9. (12.37) U2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 D' B2 L B D B F U' F' L' 
10. 12.10 F2 D2 L' B U R F' B' D L' F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 
11. 11.15 R' U2 R2 U2 R D2 R B2 D2 R B2 U B2 F L' R2 B' R B' L 
12. 11.19 B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 R' B2 R' U2 B' D L U2 L' R2 U B U2


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

5:52.37 5x5 single


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 19, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Average of 12: 11.11
> 1. 10.63 F' U2 D' L2 F' L U2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F R2 B2
> 2. (9.94) F2 L2 U2 R F2 L B2 F2 R F2 R B F' D L2 F R' F2 D' L' D2
> 3. 9.97 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B L' F' L' D R2 U' L' F U' F'
> ...



wtf

Average of 12: 10.75
1. (9.61) B2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B U2 L' F' L R 
2. 11.30 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' U' F' L' B2 D' L B' U2 F2 
3. 11.77 U2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 L2 R D2 B' U' F R' B L2 B D F 
4. 10.15 R2 B2 R D2 R U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 D' B D2 F R2 F U' R U' R 
5. 10.75 L2 B2 F D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R D U2 B U B' F2 U2 R 
6. 11.30 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 F D2 R2 U' R F' U R2 D' L2 R' U R 
7. 10.55 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 F' R' F' D2 U L' R2 U2 L U' 
8. 9.79 D' R B' L D' R F2 D' F' U' R2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 
9. 10.89 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B U' R U' L' F' U' 
10. 9.80 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 B R' B' L2 F R F U R' U2 
11. (12.47) F L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L U B D F' L2 B' D2 F2 R' 
12. 11.20 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B' D' U L U' B' F2 D2 B D'


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Finally, some progress. *7.08 avg5 and 8.90 avg12*
> 
> 1.(5.01) U' B U B' R U R U' l' r b u
> 2.15.28B' U B L' R L' U L' l r u
> ...



I thought this was 3x3 and my jaw almost dropped lol


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2013)

Got engaged yesterday.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I thought this was 3x3 and my jaw almost dropped lol



(3.97)	U L U L U B' u'


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> (3.97)U L U L U B' u'



Hahahaha I wonder how long it will take for someone fast to get a sub 4.. For faz or mats it will just need a good f2l+LL skip..


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 19, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Got engaged yesterday.



Congratulations!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 19, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Got engaged yesterday.



Congrats! Is she a cuber?


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 19, 2013)

Woo. *8.46 avg12*

1.	(12.14)	U' B' L' U B' L' l' r 
2.	7.30	U' B' R U B' L' B R' l' r b 
3.	(5.70)	U' R' L U' R U' B R u 
4.	11.11	U' R L R U' B' R L B r b u' 
5.	11.18	U R' L U' L U' R B L b' u' 
6.	6.69	B' U' B R U R' l' r b u' 
7.	6.65	U' B L U L' U l' 
8.	9.99	U' L R' U' L' U R' L' B l r' u 
9.	7.36	U L' U' B' R U L' R' r' b 
10.	9.21	U' R L' R B L' R U' b u' 
11.	6.95	U L R' B' U R' B' L' U' r b' 
12.	8.19	R' B R' L' B' L B' r' u 

Also, mo25 PB went from 11.13 to 9.48


----------



## CHJ (Oct 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Hahahaha I wonder how long it will take for someone fast to get a sub 4.. For faz or mats it will just need a good f2l+LL skip..



Rowan Kinneavy got a sub4 a while back...


----------



## ottozing (Oct 20, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Rowan Kinneavy got a sub4 a while back...



Also Feliks has a high 3 with PLL skip. I think Rowan has a slightly faster single though.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 20, 2013)

8.66 avg12 on cam.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Also Feliks has a high 3 with PLL skip. I think Rowan has a slightly faster single though.



iirc Rowan's single was a 3.87.


----------



## qaz (Oct 20, 2013)

12.10 single - PLL skip. Finally sub-13! Previous best was 13.16...

F2 L2 D U' L2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' R' B' D' L F' R L B' L' D2 U'



Spoiler



Inspection: x2

Cross: B' R' F2 R' F L F2
1st pair: R' U R2 U' R'
2nd pair: y' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
3rd pair: L' U' L U' L' U L
4th pair: U' y R' U' R
OLL: U2 Fw R U R' Dw' Lw' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'
PLL: U

47 moves/12.10 seconds = 3.88 tps


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 20, 2013)

yay

4.91, (3.78), 4.40, 4.47, 4.46, 5.55, 4.35, (6.05), 5.05, 5.43, 4.09, 4.71 = *4.74*


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Congrats! Is *she* a cuber?



inb4 emolover

48puzl 54.219 avg5

Best average of 5: 55.048, 55.032, 52.336, 1:00.960, 52.576 = 54.219

also 51.xx avg12 on real4x4cube


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 20, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 8.66 avg12 on cam.



Shoot, That's too fast. I guess I need to film some 3x3.


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Also Feliks has a high 3 with PLL skip. I think Rowan has a slightly faster single though.



Since when?! I must've missed this..


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 20, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Shoot, That's too fast. I guess I need to film some 3x3.


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm finally manning up and florian modding my 4x4.. Even though I don't own a dremmel tool. Wish me luck


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm finally manning up and florian modding my 4x4.. Even though I don't own a dremmel tool. Wish me luck



Good luck.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 20, 2013)

3 sub 7 3x3 singles within less than 50 solves. 6.783, 6.866, and 6.927.


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 20, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/105
best time: 2.50
worst time: 11.71

current avg5: 5.08 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 4.33 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 4.94 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 4.56 (σ = 0.71)

current avg50: 5.07 (σ = 0.96)
best avg50: 4.98 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 5.12 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 5.06 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 5.07 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 5.15

Pyraminx. Hiding the stats helped a lot. I didn't know my average would be this good


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 20, 2013)

51.16 Megaminx single, also a random string of sub 1s so I can't get sub 1 ao12 which is retarded

Solves today were
57.34, 51.16, 1:10.71, 1:09.21, 1:14.46, 58.11, 58.52, 1:07.61, 1:04.05


----------



## ottozing (Oct 20, 2013)

1:12.655 5x5 single


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 1:12.655 5x5 single



PB?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah  I suck at 5x5

6.500 3x3 single in camera (PLL skip). Will post thread shortly.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 20, 2013)

1:18.10 Megaminx Single.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 20, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Spoiler



xD


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes!!!

*8.91 mo25!*

1.	4.61	L' B L R' L U L' B u 
2.	8.79	L B' L' R U' L' B R 
3.	6.24	U' L B R' U R' B' R L' l' r b' 
4.	9.23	R B L' B U' L B' L l' b u' 
5.	11.68	R' U L' B L R U r u' 
6.	8.10	L' U' B R B' U' L R' b 
7.	9.05	U' B' R L U' R U l' r' u' 
8.	12.01	U R U' B U' B' L' B r' 
9.	10.39	U B R B' U B' L l b' u 
10.	8.71	R' U' B U L B' U' R l u' 
11.	10.31	U B U L' U B' R' U' R r' 
12.	6.86	L R U' L R' L B' l u 
13.	8.73	B R' L' R' B' R l r' b' 
14.	5.39	U B' L' R' U L B' R' l' 
15.	10.23	R' L' B U B' l r' u' 
16.	7.91	U B' R B' R L B' U' R l r' u' 
17.	10.68	L B R' L' U' B L R l' u 
18.	10.70	L R' B' U' B' U' L U l' b u 
19.	13.41	L' U' L B' U L' R L' U' l' r' 
20.	7.48	U R' L R' U' R' U' R r b u' 
21.	8.47	U' R B R' U R U' r b u' 
22.	8.34	U L R' U' B' R B' U r b' u' 
23.	9.84	L B R' U' B R' U B' l r' 
24.	7.54	U' B' L' B U L' B' U l' r' b' 
25.	8.03	R' U' B R' L R' B U' l r b u'


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 20, 2013)

Current Megaminx Ao100 is 1:03.92 so yay.


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2013)

avg of 12: 2.82

Time List:
1. 3.85 U F U' F U2 F2 U R' U 
2. 4.01 U F2 R2 U F R2 U R' F2 
3. 3.49 U2 F' U F' U2 R U' F' U R' 
4. 1.49 U F U R F2 R U' F' U' 
5. 3.43 U F' R2 U2 F U' F' U F' 
6. (5.21) F' R U2 R U R2 U F2 R2 
*7. (1.07) U R2 F2 R2 F2 R U' F R 
8. 2.67 U F U2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F 
9. 2.06 U2 R2 F R F2 R U2 R U R 
10. 3.10 U F R' F R' U' R F R U2 
11. 2.01 R F U2 R2 U' R F2* U R 
12. 2.09 U' F2 U F R' F2 R F' U

wat
*2.25 ao5*


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 20, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 2.82
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 3.85 U F U' F U2 F2 U R' U
> ...



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat

edit: Nevermind, I thought this was pyra for some reason.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 20, 2013)

6.55 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 L' B2 R' D' U L B F2 D' B2

y2 // inspection
R' F R2 L // cross
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // first pair
U' y' R' U' R // second pair
U' y R' U2' R U R' U' R // third pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // fourth pair
U r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

Total: 52 moves STM, stps = 7.94
59 moves ETM, etps = 9.00

full step pb. Previous was 6.6x


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 20, 2013)

5. (1:37.07) l r2 d' U2 B' u D2 F' f L r' b2 r2 b f2 l2 D2 r2 u' B L2 r F2 B2 u2 b' l' F2 D B u U' f' u2 R r2 d D r' d L2 d2 b2 L d' f l R' D B' R' d' r' L2 b' d' L U l' B
pb by like 0.6 seconds


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
> 
> edit: Nevermind, I thought this was pyra for some reason.



Lol

I actually haven't done any pyra lately :/ I don't really have the same motivation as I used to


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

4x4 single: 1:35.14 with Hoya.
Also, 11.218 Ao12. It had an 8 in it, but also a high 15 - I'm inconsistent at everything.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2013)

8puzl 1.906 avg100

Best average of 100: 1.072, 1.840, 2.824, 1.832, 1.184, 1.768, 2.040, 1.583, 1.768, 3.152, 1.584, 2.520, 1.664, 2.576, 1.840, 1.048, 1.280, 3.328, 2.248, 0.991, 1.431, 1.128, 1.688, 1.759, 1.464, 1.543, 2.392, 2.648, 1.056, 2.400, 1.304, 1.583, 2.008, 2.104, 1.544, 2.136, 2.400, 1.360, 2.191, 2.304, 1.735, 2.024, 1.640, 1.815, 1.608, 2.904, 1.648, 0.688, 2.072, 2.408, 2.464, 2.008, 1.400, 1.960, 2.808, 0.680, 2.840, 1.408, 2.848, 3.448, 2.248, 2.032, 1.768, 1.672, 1.631, 1.968, 1.760, 2.408, 1.592, 2.264, 1.447, 1.400, 2.911, 1.863, 1.290, 1.848, 1.936, 2.712, 2.568, 1.575, 1.400, 2.160, 1.871, 1.359, 1.303, 3.858, 2.704, 1.864, 1.095, 2.248, 1.919, 1.009, 1.512, 2.120, 1.544, 1.263, 2.232, 1.462, 2.312, 2.183 = 1.906


----------



## uvafan (Oct 20, 2013)

pyra, averaged low 6 with keyhole; learned 1-flip a few days ago, all 1-flip PBs:

number of times: 153/153
best time: 3.92
worst time: 14.93

current avg5: 7.27 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 5.89 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 8.15 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 6.78 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 7.77 (σ = 1.99)
best avg100: 7.71 (σ = 1.96)

session avg: 7.91 (σ = 2.04)
session mean: 7.93


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2013)

3x3 - 5.437 single and 7.726 ao5


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 20, 2013)

13.10 PB SINGLE!

F2 L2 D U' B' F2 L B R' L D2 U' R L B' L2 R2 B L R' F' L' F2 B' U

PLL skip with ZZ; not on video so can't reconstruct.


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/VGrb0VB.png
Edit: 1:29.88 single. First sub-1:30 since I switched to Yau/Hoya and 3-2-3 (although I may stop Hoya soon).


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 20, 2013)

Average of 12: 45.52 PB thats how bad i am at 4x4

= 46.33, 43.31, 45.59, 45.13, (50.81), (39.71), 48.29, 43.01, 49.24, 46.21, 47.99, 40.12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 45.52
1. 46.33 D2 R' U' D f2 u2 U L2 B f' F2 u' D U2 f R2 f2 u R2 L F' r2 D' U' f2 B' R L' D2 r' F L f U' u B2 r2 R2 L2 B' 
2. 43.31 B D2 U' L D U2 R L' r' D2 B F2 f' U u B' r f L2 f U' u2 r2 F' f2 B' L' R U' R2 D2 R2 F' L2 f2 L U D' u R2 
3. 45.59 f L2 u' L' f' U2 f r' L R B2 f2 R' u2 R' U' D' r' R2 f2 R' L U2 u2 F r u2 r' f U' B' u' r' L u2 R2 f2 D2 U2 f2 
4. 45.13 B r u' L U2 D r' R' B2 F2 L2 B u2 F' D u2 F2 B L2 r' u2 D' R' r L' F' u' L2 u2 F' L2 u' B2 f' D' L F2 R u' L' 
5. (50.81) u2 r u2 D L2 B2 L' U' R2 L u R' F D' B u' F f2 u' B2 u2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 U' F' R' f2 r' u2 f' r' f2 L D r2 R' 
6. (39.71) F D2 u' f2 R2 U2 f D2 r' U u B2 F2 r' D2 B D2 L' R u2 r B r R2 u B' r L u B2 U' B2 R u2 L F' f' R2 f2 F2 
7. 48.29 r' L U F2 B R' L2 f D2 f U f R' u f2 u2 r2 L D R2 L D U L u D U R' r' L2 F u B r2 f2 D u2 B2 F2 f' 
8. 43.01 f U' f2 L' r2 f B' L2 u' B r D' r R2 L' u L D R u B2 r' L U' L f2 L D' F f' D2 R u2 L' D' L' u' L R2 B 
9. 49.24 F' r' D L2 R' f' D L r B' r' U2 u2 F' D R' L B L' F r' R2 f2 F U L U R' U F2 r2 D' U' f2 U2 L2 U F' D' u' 
10. 46.21 R' U2 F2 U' B f' U L' r R F2 L' U' r2 F2 f' B2 D2 L F2 u B' L2 F' L2 U' R2 r' F L' B D B2 L' F' f' R2 u' r R' 
11. 47.99 D2 L' U f2 U2 R f2 U' u f' L D' L2 D r' R' U D u' L' u F' r L F D2 L2 B2 f' U F' B' R L2 u2 U f2 L2 f u2 
12. 40.12 F' L2 R2 f r R B' U L2 B2 R2 F' L' D2 U' u R2 r F r2 R F2 U B' L2 u L' r R' D U B' r R' L f2 u2 F' L' f


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.67
1. (10.94) L D2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F L U' R2 B2 U F U2 R2 
2. 9.69 R2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 D F2 L' B' R2 U' R B F2 U2 
3. (8.86) B L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F L R2 D B' R' B2 F' D R2 F 
4. 9.62 F B D F2 U R2 U' F2 L F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 
5. 9.69 R D2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 U B F2 U' R2 D2 L U L2 

2 ZBLLs in a single sub-10 average (solves 3 and 4). Pretty lucky there cos I know very few ZBLLs. Easy cross on the last solve overshadowed my nervousness.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 20, 2013)

1.73 avg12 meh

Average of 12: 1.73
1. 1.49 F2 U' R' F2 R' F R' F' U' 
2. 1.93 R' U2 F R' U R2 F2 U' R2 
3. 1.93 R F2 U F2 U R' U F' U 
4. 0.99 F U' R U R' F U' R2 F' 
5. 1.96 F2 U2 R2 U F' U R2 U2 F' 
6. 2.21 U R U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' 
7. (0.97) U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 
8. 1.62 F' U R' F U' R2 U F2 R' 
9. (2.63) F R2 F' R F2 R F2 U F 
10. 1.42 R F R' F2 U R2 U R F' U' 
11. 2.09 F2 U F' R' F' U2 R U' R' 
12. 1.67 F2 R' F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2

lol counting sub1


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

I learned two G-perms.


WTF





After redownloading sim for updates, first solve was a 17, then I got this. Old PB was 7.603. 2 moves from move PB and a good TPS for me.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 20, 2013)

6.48 NL PB
U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 R D2 F L2 F L' F2 D2 U' F
x U' R' D' x'
R' U R d' R U' R'
y' U2 L' U L U R U2 R'
U L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U R' F' R2
39 moves=6.02 tps
WAT


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2013)

TDM said:


> I learned two G-perms.
> 
> 
> WTF
> ...


reconstructation?


----------



## KongShou (Oct 20, 2013)

(2.25) 2.98 (6.15) 3.70 2.48 = 3.05

havent done 2x2 in a while but this is good for me. mostly one looked(really easy)

edit:
the next few solve:

8.53
10.65	
10.40	
6.77
4.38
6.90

:fp


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> reconstructation?


Don't have it :fp Is there a way to see reconstructions from solves other than your last one? I can't find anything, so I'm guessing not.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

Average of 5: 10.26
1. 10.10 U2 L R2 U2 L' F2 R F2 R' B2 R F U2 L R' F L' U B2 F' D' 
2. (10.84) B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 R' F L2 U' F2 D2 R' B F2 
3. (9.91) U2 L2 B' L' U L' B R' B' L' D2 R B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 B2 
4. 10.28 F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R U2 B D' R U' L2 U' R' F' 
5. 10.40 R2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 D L2 B' D' F L' B2 R F U2


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 20, 2013)

35.49 4x4 single.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2013)

TDM said:


> Don't have it :fp Is there a way to see reconstructions from solves other than your last one? I can't find anything, so I'm guessing not.


nein


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 20, 2013)

Average of 5: 7.57
1. 7.59 R U' B' D2 B2 D2 R D F2 R U2 F B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 
2. (8.75) F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 L F L2 R B U2 L' F2 U R' B' 
3. (6.44) L2 U' F L D2 L D2 L2 D B R2 F' D2 B R2 B U2 R2 B L2 
4. 7.85 L2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R F' U2 L' R' D' F' U2 L F' 
5. 7.28 U B2 D B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D L' B' D' L' F' L' D L D2 U2 

PB average of 5 on cam!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 20, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Average of 5: 7.57
> 1. 7.59 R U' B' D2 B2 D2 R D F2 R U2 F B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2
> 2. (8.75) F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 L F L2 R B U2 L' F2 U R' B'
> 3. (6.44) L2 U' F L D2 L D2 L2 D B R2 F' D2 B R2 B U2 R2 B L2
> ...



wat upload upload! It turns out I have to film 3x3 after all.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

3x3 11.56 avg100 without a sub-11 avg12

10.90, 11.04, 11.10, 11.45, 10.82, (14.22), 13.01, (9.73), 12.20, 10.82, 11.21, 9.88, 11.45, 10.89, 12.32, 12.84, 10.57, 11.98, 11.62, (9.81), 11.57, (13.73), 12.36, 10.52, 10.53, 12.64, 11.53, 11.84, 10.31, 11.70, 10.83, 11.72, 13.03, 10.65, 12.30, 11.36, 11.71, 11.22, 12.80, 10.78, 12.56, 11.88, 10.14, 11.60, 11.48, 11.64, 11.87, (13.47), 12.26, 11.76, 10.79, 11.84, 11.96, 12.26, 12.44, 12.79, 10.67, 13.06, 9.87, 11.54, 11.84, 11.52, 11.43, 11.54, 12.74, 12.89, 12.56, 9.91, (13.55), 11.11, 11.62, 11.63, (8.86), 10.87, 13.04, 11.84, 13.07, (13.25), 10.28, (8.85), 11.65, 11.36, 12.33, 11.12, 12.46, 9.92, 11.87, (8.69), 12.11, 11.13, 10.74, 10.36, 10.80, 12.33, 11.01, 11.64, 12.64, 11.98, 11.29, 10.19


----------



## qaz (Oct 21, 2013)

4x4 PBs today.
54.07 single
1:03.66 (1:01.88) (1:30.43) 1:03.08 1:09.19 = 1:05.31 avg5
1:10.42 1:15.25 (54.07) 1:09.05 1:13.60 1:09.40 1:04.08 1:01.67 1:12.28 (1:32.40) 1:03.66 1:01.88 = 1:08.13 avg12


----------



## Julian (Oct 21, 2013)

4.53 pyra Ao100 

Including a 4.00 Ao12:


Spoiler



1. 3.80 U L U' R' L' B' R U' l' u' 
2. 3.47 L U B R L' B L' R' l' r b u' 
3. (5.50) L U' R U' B R U B l r b' u 
4. 5.21 U B U' B R' B L B' U' l' r b u' 
5. 3.36 B U' R B' U L R' B l 
6. 3.27 U R L' U B U R L' b 
7. 3.38 R' U L' U' L B R L' b 
8. (2.25) U R B' R' B' U' B' R' r b u' 
9. 4.53 L B R' U R' B' U B l' b u' 
10. 4.80 U L' R B' R U' R' B' u 
11. 4.56 U B U' L R' U L' U' r' 
12. 3.59 L U' L B U B L R l b' u'


Still LBL


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2013)

Julian said:


> 4.53 pyra Ao100
> 
> Including a 4.00 Ao12:
> 
> ...



Great times! Man, your tips must be awesome.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2013)

Didn't know this was possible.


----------



## qaz (Oct 21, 2013)

what

13.91 avg5:
14.20 (17.21) 12.94 (12.61) 14.58

16.15 avg12:
16.48 (20.55) 17.77 14.75 19.98 18.26 14.20 17.21 12.94 (12.61) 14.58 15.35

Until yesterday my best single was a 13.16... Now two twelves right after another? I think both were fullstep two, except the first had an x-cross.

Average of 5 is PB by almost 2 seconds...


----------



## Julian (Oct 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Great times! Man, your tips must be awesome.


Thanks 



antoineccantin said:


> Didn't know this was possible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I've had it like 5ish times


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2013)

Pyra 1-flip:

3.75, 3.85, (3.35), (5.34), 4.27 = *3.96*

3.75, 3.85, (3.35), 5.34, 4.27, 4.84, 4.16, (6.70), 5.08, 5.78, 5.13, 4.83 = *4.70*




Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 12: 4.70
1. 3.75 U L R' L R U L B l u
2. 3.85 U' L' B' L' U' L' U' L l r' b
3. (3.35) U L B L' B' L B' U B' r' b' u'
4. 5.34 L B L' R U' R' U' B l'
5. 4.27 L' B R U R L' B R' u
6. 4.84 U R' U R' B' R' U' R' B' l' r b' u
7. 4.16 U R' L' B' U B' R U l b'
8. (6.70) R L U' L' R U' B L' l' b u
9. 5.08 L U L' B L R' L' R r' b' u'
10. 5.78 L B' U' R' B U' L' R l r b' u'
11. 5.13 L' B R' L' U' B' U R' u'
12. 4.83 L' R' L' R' U' R L' U' R r b u


----------



## kcl (Oct 21, 2013)

Logan (spicyoranges) and I are finally getting off our lazy a**es to learn CLL. We're doing 1 set per day.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 21, 2013)

It's 10/21!

Celebrate!


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.738
worst time: 24.582

current avg5: 16.505 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 14.883 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 17.032 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 15.599 (σ = 1.19)

current avg50: 16.419 (σ = 1.23)
best avg50: 16.419 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 16.419 (σ = 1.23)
session mean: 16.489

OH


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 21, 2013)

2-4 OH 3:14.58, I am really retarded, shuttup.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2013)

Average of 5: 1.266
1. 1.441 U2 F2 R' U F2 R2 U F' 
2. (1.603) U F2 R' F U' F2 U2 F' U' 
3. 1.247 F' R' F2 R' F2 R' U F' U2 
4. 1.110 U R U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U 
5. (1.045) R U2 R' F2 R U 

O_________________o


----------



## kcl (Oct 21, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Average of 5: 1.266
> 1. 1.441 U2 F2 R' U F2 R2 U F'
> 2. (1.603) U F2 R' F U' F2 U2 F' U'
> 3. 1.247 F' R' F2 R' F2 R' U F' U2
> ...



Wat

Afaik you still use keyboard...


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2013)

2 4 13 6 
5 12 10 3 
14 9 11 7 
1 0 15 8 

DRULDDRULLDDRRULLLDRUURDLUURDLRRULLDDLUURDRDLLURUL

Second solve of the day so only 7.57 TPS :fp It was only 50 moves, so it could've been a lot better than 6.605.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2013)

TDM said:


> 2 4 13 6
> 5 12 10 3
> 14 9 11 7
> 1 0 15 8
> ...



click on d forum post button and eet will copy some stuff to your clipbored so you can paste eet on hear


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 21, 2013)

WOW!!!

*7.52 avg12 and 7.07 avg5*

1.	5.27	B' U' B U' B' U R' r' u 
2.	8.16	L' R L U R' L U L' l' b u' 
3.	7.78	R L B U' L' R' B' U' L' l' r' b' u 
4.	5.01	U' B' L B R B' l b 
5.	8.66	U' L U L B U' L R U r u 
6.	(12.68)	U' L' U' R' B U' L R' U' l b 
7.	8.50	U L R' B' U' B U L l u' 
8.	8.27	B' U R' U' L' U' B U 
9.	(4.85)	L' U L' B L' B' L l r b' u 
10.	8.30	U L B L B L U' r 
11.	7.98	U R' B' L U R B R l r' 
12.	7.29	L' R U' B U B' U L' r' b


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 21, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> *7.52 avg12 and 7.07 avg5*
> 
> ...



Every time you post these, it scares me because I always think that you're doing 3x3 0_o


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2013)

Pyraminx PB 3.81 scramble L B R' B' R' r u'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Best average of 5: 4.479, 6.752, 5.440, 4.728, 5.151 = 5.106
Best average of 12: 4.479, 6.752, 5.440, 4.728, 5.151, 6.264, 7.455, 6.264, 6.656, 5.752, 4.912, 6.576 = 5.849

4 sub 6 avg12s now, this is 0.005 from pb. avg5 prettygood too


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Every time you post these, it scares me because I always think that you're doing 3x3 0_o



I'm pretty sure that's what he is trying to make people think.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 21, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Every time you post these, it scares me because I always think that you're doing 3x3 0_o


what is it actually?


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 21, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> what is it actually?


pyra


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2013)

wat
Just got my first sub-1 PLL
It was L D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2

Edit: Ub perms: 1.11, 1.15, 1.13, 1.15, 1.13. avg5: 1.14 (*σ = 0.01*)


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 21, 2013)

PB avg5 

Average of 5: 8.26
1. 9.35 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 U R' U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L U' 
2. 7.87 D2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F U R D2 U' B2 D' U L' U' F pll skip
3. (7.46) D2 B2 L' U' B2 U' F' R2 L' F L2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 oll skip
4. 7.56 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' U' R' F' R' U' L' F' D' B U' 
5. (9.60) F B' U' F2 R F2 L' D' B' U B' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 B' U2 R2 L2


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 21, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> PB avg5
> 
> Average of 5: 8.26
> 1. 9.35 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 U R' U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L U'
> ...



What?! OLL and PLL skip in on average of 5? Feliks, get that in competition . . .


----------



## nccube (Oct 21, 2013)

2.31 2x2 avg130. The first 70 solves were awesome, then I started failing.



Spoiler



1. 1.58 U R' F2 U' F R2 F2 R2 U' 
2. 2.38 F R2 F U' R U' R' F R' U 
3. 2.02 F2 R U2 R2 F R2 U' F' U' 
4. 2.36 U2 R2 U' R F2 U' F R2 U 
5. 2.52 U2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
6. 1.86 R' F U2 F U F2 R' F' R' 
7. (0.97) R' F' R U R F R' F U' 
8. 2.22 U2 R' U' F2 U F' R U' R U' 
9. 2.10 U2 R U F' R2 U' R U2 R2 
10. 2.69 U' F R' F U2 R2 U' F2 R' 
11. 2.80 U F' U' R2 U' R U2 F2 R 
12. (1.47) R U R2 F' R F' R' U' R2 U2 
13. 2.18 U' R F U' F R2 U' R F' 
14. 1.84 R F2 U2 R F R U' F' U' 
15. 2.31 U2 R F R' U2 R2 F2 R' F 
16. (1.34) U' F U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
17. 2.53 F2 R' F R' F' U R' F U' 
18. 2.00 U' R F' U R' F' U R U 
19. 2.30 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U R U2 
20. 2.00 R' U R' F2 R F U' F' U' 
21. 2.66 R2 F U F2 U2 R' F' U F' 
22. (1.53) U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 U R2 F' 
23. (1.44) F R F R' F2 R U F2 U' 
24. 2.19 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R U2 
25. 1.96 U' F' U' R2 U R' U F' R2 
26. 2.47 R' F U R' U2 R' U F U' 
27. 2.13 F' R F' U R2 U' F' R' U2 
28. 2.46 R2 F2 R2 F R F2 U' R' U2 
29. 2.27 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R F' R 
30. 2.84 U R2 F' R2 F' U R' U' F2 U' 
31. 2.03 U R' U' F2 U R2 U' R U2 
32. 1.97 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U2 F R' U' 
33. (3.44) U F2 R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 U2 
34. 2.40 U' R2 U' F2 U R F2 U' R' 
35. 1.91 R F R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' F 
36. 1.80 R' F2 U R' F' R2 F U2 R 
37. 2.11 R' U R2 F2 U F' U' R' U' 
38. 2.22 F R' F R' U' R' U2 F R' U2 
39. 2.18 U R2 U F R2 U' F' U2 F' 
40. 2.13 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F U R U2 
41. 2.84 F R F R U' R F R' U2 
42. 2.00 U R F R F R' U2 R' U 
43. 1.86 R2 U' R' U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' 
44. 2.08 R U F2 U F U' R U2 R' 
45. 2.31 U R F2 R' U' R2 U R U2 
46. 2.28 U R U2 F2 U' F' R U' R U2 
47. 1.66 U2 F2 U F' U2 R2 F' R' U 
48. 1.93 F2 R' U' R' F R' F R' U' 
49. 2.43 F2 U' R' U2 R U' F R U2 
50. 1.80 U' R F U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U' 
51. 2.18 R U' F' U R' F2 U2 R F' 
52. 2.75 U R F' U2 R U' F U F' 
53. 2.25 F2 U2 F' R U2 F' R F' R 
54. 2.15 F U2 F' U' F2 R F U' R 
55. 2.88 F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 
56. (4.18) R2 U F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U' 
57. 1.97 U' R2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
58. 2.52 R F U' F' R2 F R U2 F' 
59. 2.59 U2 R2 U2 R' F R' U' F2 U2 
60. 2.71 R2 U' R' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
61. 2.16 F2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' F U 
62. 2.61 R' U R F' U R U2 F U' 
63. 2.25 U' R' F R' U' F R' F R2 F2 
64. 2.53 F' U R F' U R' U' R U' 
65. 2.00 R2 F2 U F R' F R' F2 U' 
66. 2.18 U F2 R2 U R' F' R2 F2 R' U' 
67. 2.06 R F' U' R2 U2 R' F' U' F' 
68. 2.62 U2 R U' F R' U R2 F2 U 
69. 2.05 F' U2 F' U F R' F R U2 
70. 2.81 R' U R F' U' F U2 R U' 
71. 3.21 F R' F' R U2 F' R2 F U' 
72. 2.51 U2 F U2 R U2 F' U' R' U' 
73. 2.53 R U R' F R' F2 R' F' U2 
74. (3.83) F2 U F2 U' F U' F2 U F2 
75. 2.38 R U R' F2 R F2 U2 R' F' R' 
76. 1.69 R2 F U' R F R F' R U 
77. 2.69 R2 F2 R' F' R' U R F' U2 
78. 2.33 F R' F' R F' R U' F2 U 
79. 2.52 R F' U R' F U2 R2 F' U 
80. 2.53 R2 F R U' R U R' U2 F' 
81. (4.28) R U F2 R' F' R U2 F' R' 
82. (1.34) F' R U' R U' F' U2 F' R2 U' 
83. 2.15 F R F R' F R' F2 R U2 
84. 1.65 R' U F R' F R F2 R F' 
85. 1.97 F2 U F' R2 F' R F R' U' 
86. 2.08 F' U2 F R' F2 U F' R2 U' 
87. (3.40) R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F U R2 U' 
88. 2.27 F R F' U2 R F2 R' F2 U' 
89. 2.33 R' U R2 F' R U' R F R' 
90. 2.18 F2 R2 F R' F R' U' F2 U' 
91. 1.96 U' F2 U F2 R' U F R F' U 
92. 2.83 U2 F' U' R' F U2 R2 F R' 
93. 2.52 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2 F' 
94. (1.43) R F U' F2 U F2 R' F U2 
95. 3.30 R U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 U' R2 
96. 1.93 R2 F' R U' R' U2 R U' R U2 
97. 2.49 F2 U R' U' R2 U' F U' R2 
98. (3.83) U2 R2 F' U2 R F' R F' U' 
99. 2.15 R U' F R U' R2 U' R' U 
100. 1.90 U2 F' R F2 U R' F' R2 U' 
101. 2.18 U2 F' R2 U' F R2 U F' U' 
102. 1.68 U F2 R' F' U' F2 R F U' 
103. 2.33 U2 R U2 R F' U' F U2 F2 R' 
104. 2.36 R U' R' U' F U2 R' F2 R2 
105. 1.84 U2 F' U' F2 R F R' F' U 
106. 2.41 F U2 F' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 
107. 2.30 R2 U F2 R2 U' R U2 F U' 
108. 3.03 F' U F U2 F2 R F' R2 U' 
109. 2.84 R2 U F U' R F R2 F R' 
110. 2.72 R' U' R' F2 R2 U F' U' F2 
111. 3.11 U' F' U R' F2 R U' F2 R 
112. 2.59 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U' 
113. 2.16 R2 U F' R' F R2 U' F' U' 
114. 2.50 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' U R2 U 
115. 3.13 U' R F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' 
116. 2.19 U2 R2 U F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 
117. 2.55 F2 R U' R U F' U2 R' U2 
118. 2.56 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 U2 
119. 2.19 R2 U' R' F U' F2 R' F2 U' 
120. 3.02 R' U F U2 R' U R F R U 
121. 3.11 R F' R F' R F' R2 F U' 
122. 2.19 F' R2 U R' U2 F U2 F' U 
123. 2.15 R U' F R' F U2 F' R F 
124. 2.53 R' U2 R F' R2 U R' F R U' 
125. (4.97) R' F' R' F U' R2 F R F 
126. 1.66 U2 F R2 U2 F U2 F2 R' U2 
127. 2.47 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' F2 R' U2 
128. 1.66 U' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' F U 
129. 1.97 R' U2 F R U F' U R2 F' 
130. 2.36 F2 U2 R F R2 U' F2 R2 U2



Stackmat, by the way.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 21, 2013)

5.85, lost the scramble, but used cube explorer to reconstruct. 
something like: U' B2 U2 B' L' D F2 R' U' L2 F U L' D' L D' R2 D' F
solved with 
y' R2 L' D L U2 L F' L' u
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
(R U R' U')*2 R U R'
L' U' L U2 L' U L 
U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F U

Assuming I reconstructed correctly, 44/5.85= 7.52 TPS


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 21, 2013)

PB avg12 yay 

8.87, 9.60, 8.93, 9.99, 10.57, (8.00), 8.89, 9.17, (13.00), 8.66, 8.86, 10.28 = 9.38 avg12

Thanks to my new 55mm zhanchi



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.38
1. 8.87 B U2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 R D L' D2 B L B' R' 
2. 9.60 B2 U2 B D2 B L2 F R2 B U2 F D L U F2 U R' D2 F' D2 
3. 8.93 F' D' R2 L2 U' L F D R D' B2 L D2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 
4. 9.99 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 F D' F' U R' B' D2 R' U' L2 
5. 10.57 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' D' B2 U2 B' R2 B' R U L' U' 
6. (8.00) L B U' L F2 B2 U' F U' F D2 R L U2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L D2 
7. 8.89 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L' B L D2 R' D F' D B D' L 
8. 9.17 D2 B D F' R' U2 B2 U' F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D 
9. (13.00) L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 R' F R' F' U' B' L D' B F2 
10. 8.66 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F U' B L R2 D F2 R' U L2 D2 
11. 8.86 D' B' R' D' F D2 F' B2 U R L B2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 
12. 10.28 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' U2 B D L2 R U2 L U' L' B R


----------



## KCuber (Oct 21, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> *7.52 avg12 and 7.07 avg5*
> 
> ...



I was freaked out at first but then I saw it was pyra lol


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 21, 2013)

15.91 average of 12 and 14.65 average of 5

lost the scrambles, had just done it, wanted to post it when my browser crashed 

the key to getting so good times was just being totally in the groove . . .


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2013)

I learned another G perm


----------



## Youcuber2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay 3x3 first sub 12 ao12
Average of 12: 11.97
1. 12.17 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 U R' U' R' F' L2 R' B' R' D' F 
2. (14.30) L' D2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 B D F' R' U L2 F D' U2 
3. 11.44 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' L' F2 D' F' R F' U' F R' U2 
4. 11.76 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R B' F L' F2 R B2 L' D2 R D' 
5. 12.01 D L2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D F' R D2 L' U' L2 D L' B' U2 
6. 13.82 U F2 D R2 F' R2 U' R' B L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 
7. 12.10 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 U L' B' R2 U L2 R' U2 L' R2 
8. 10.99 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' L U L' F U2 B L2 D2 F' U' 
9. 13.20 U2 B R2 B U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 D' B F' U2 L' R2 F' D 
10. 10.67 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' F L' D B2 F D2 U2 L' R' 
11. (9.91) D2 L2 D' B2 D U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L R U L2 F R' B2 F' U' 
12. 11.50 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 L' U' R' D2 F2 U' F L' D F


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 21, 2013)

9.95 3x3 single..
This is ridiculous for me because it wasn’t lucky at all (3rd sub-10, others were PLL skips)

F2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U L' D2 F L U F' L2 R' F' D2 
y’ z’
U2 u’ R u L U L 
z’ R’ U2 R U y’ R U R’
L U L’ U’ y R U’ R’
U’ R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R
y’ U’ L’ U L U y’ R U R’
U’ r U R’ U R U’ R’ U R U2 r’
U M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2
57/9.95 = 5.73 tps

Also does anyone have any tips for things I could've done differently?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 21, 2013)

PB Avg5: 16.51

15.76, 16.70, 15.34, 17.07, 17.91


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 21, 2013)

7x7:03:31.64
U2 3D2 3L U 2D 2B2 2U' B' 2L 3L2 2R2 2U' 2L' B' L U2 3D F' 3R2 U' 2U 3D D 3B 2B2 R U 2F2 3F2 3U 3L' 2U 2B' 2R2 3D2 D' 3B 2U2 B 3D2 2R2 2B' 2R2 R' 2F B' 3U 2R 2U2 3B' 3U2 F' 3L 2B2 3R' 3U' 2L' 3R2 2F2 2R' R' 2D2 2L 3R R' 2U' F L U L' 2D 2L D' 3R 2U 3R D' 3F2 D2 2R' U' R D' 2L2 3U' D' 2L2 2U F2 3L 3B2 3L2 3R2 2D2 R2 F2 3F' 2U2 3F 2D2

First sub4 0_o


----------



## JackJ (Oct 22, 2013)

9.07 single. PB full step. 



Spoiler



D' B2 R' U D L D2 B' R F2 R L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 B' L2

x2 U D' R' F R2
y' R' U R2 U' R'
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' L' U L
U L U L' U L U' L'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 22, 2013)

Second ever sub-10 and its sub 9 :tu
This one isn’t full step though, but who cares

8.959 B2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R' U B D B U' F' L B L2 

Inspection – z’ y2
Cross – B U M’ U2 x’ D’
F2l-1 – U’ R U2 R’ U L U L’
F2l-2 – U L’ U’ L
F2l-3 – U R U’ R2 U R
F2l-4 – U R U R’ y’ U’ R’ U’ R
OLL – U2 F R U’ R’ U’ R U R F’
PLL – U’

42/8.959 = 4.688tps


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

8.62, 11.03, 11.08, 8.99, 10.46 = 10.16 pb avg of 5 (3x3) (old pb = 10.46)
8.62 was a LL skip (my first LL skip in ~ 3 years)
8.99 was NL and a U perm with 2-gen oll


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 22, 2013)

non-rolling Square-1 Ao100.
number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.78
worst time: 19.61

current mo3: 10.17 (σ = 0.06)
best mo3: 9.02 (σ = 2.83)

current avg5: 10.17 (σ = 0.06)
best avg5: 9.87 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 11.33 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 10.80 (σ = 1.57)

current avg50: 11.77 (σ = 1.75)
best avg50: 11.77 (σ = 1.75)

current avg100: 12.05 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 12.05 (σ = 1.88)

session avg: 12.05 (σ = 1.88)
session mean: 12.12

PB Average of 5: 9.87
1. (9.13) (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (-2, 0) / 
2. 10.08 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, -4) / (6, -3) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) / 
3. (19.61) (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3)
4. 9.38 (-5, 0) / (-4, 2) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (1, 0) / (2, 0)
5. 10.15 (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)





Spoiler: times



15.73, (18.33), 11.49, (18.15), 10.39, 10.74, 10.76, 11.35, 10.94, 13.89, 11.56, 12.21, 15.21, (8.34), 11.46, 15.09, 15.90, 14.04, 9.10, 10.89, 11.14, 11.15, 10.69, 8.63, 10.18, 12.71, 14.00, 12.15, 12.14, 14.79, 13.09, 11.11, 12.54, (6.70), 14.41, 12.00, 12.05, 11.39, 11.39, 16.14, (5.78), 10.31, 10.98, 11.48, 11.31, 13.94, 12.01, (18.44), 16.11, 12.95, 13.23, 10.53, 14.15, 11.56, 11.84, 13.94, 11.01, 9.13, 10.08, (19.61), 9.38, 10.15, 12.69, (16.46), 11.44, 12.73, 10.43, 14.08, 13.18, 15.00, 11.01, 10.23, 12.61, 14.18, 13.40, 9.55, 14.18, 10.43, 11.33, 14.91, 9.01, (7.68), 12.78, 10.95, 13.35, 11.65, (8.31), 10.38, 9.84, 14.75, 12.28, 12.61, 15.85, 9.01, 11.36, 9.14, 12.78, 10.18, 10.23, 10.11


----------



## Julian (Oct 22, 2013)

7.30 D' B L F R' L2 F2 R2 U L U2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2

y2 L U R' (F B') u'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2' L' U L U' y' L' U L
U' R' U R2 U R2' U R
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R U'


----------



## kcl (Oct 22, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> non-rolling Square-1 Ao100.
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 5.78
> worst time: 19.61
> ...



Wut

No lol singles..?!?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 22, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wut
> 
> No lol singles..?!?



"best time: 5.78"


----------



## kcl (Oct 22, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> "best time: 5.78"



No I mean the 1:30+ lol singles that I'm famous for


----------



## Chree (Oct 22, 2013)

Yesterday I had my first BLD success, 10:15.53.

Today I had my 2nd, 8:55.68.

Bring on the next comp!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 22, 2013)

3x3 PB Average of 5 (Beginner's Method): 17.40
1. (21.98) F L2 F' R' D F U' R' F' D F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F U2
2. 17.54 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D' B' D' L B F2 R' F2 U' R F2
3. 16.59 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F R2 U' B' D2 R' U F2 R' U' F
4. (16.38) B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 F2 L U' R' D L2 F2 L D B U
5. 18.08 R2 F' R F R F B R' U' R' F2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2

I don't know why I practice beginner's method, but I do.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 22, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> 3x3 PB Average of 5 (Beginner's Method): 17.40
> 
> I don't know why I practice beginner's method, but I do.


Cross, corners, edges, and oll/pll (one-look?)


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Cross, corners, edges, and oll/pll (one-look?)


Cross, Corners, Edges, Orient Edges, Orient Corners, Permute Corners with one algorithm (T-perm), Permute Edges with one algorithm (Ua-Perm).


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 22, 2013)

What the hell???
*6.65 avg5, 7.00 avg12 and 7.40 mo25*

1.	7.46	U' R B' U' L R' L' U' l r' b u 
2.	5.85	U R' L' U' L U L' R' r' u' 
3.	8.11	U' R' L U R L B' R' B l r' u 
4.	9.07	L' U' B' R U B R' l' r b' u' 
5.	8.57	U B U' B L' U L' R' r 
6.	7.64	U R L B' L R' U' L l' b' 
7.	9.25	R' L' U L' B' R' l r' b' u' 
8.	4.90	B' U R' U' R' U' L' r u' 
9.	7.97	L' U' R' L' U R B r u' 
10.	6.21	B' L B' U' L R' L b u 
11.	9.97	L' B' U R' B' U' R' U' l' r u 
*[*12.	7.62	L R' B' L R' U L' l r b' 
13.	7.27	B R U B R' U l r 
14.	6.22	U R' U L' B L B' L' R' 
15.	8.03	B' R U L' R' l' b' 
16.	6.38	B U' L' B' L' U L b' 
17.	6.31	R B L' B' R' B' l r u' 
18.	9.07	R' L' R' B' L' R L' U l' r' u' 
19.	5.21	L U B' R B' U L' R' r u 
20.	7.81	B L R U' B' R U L b' u' 
21.	7.38	U B R U' L' R' L' B' U r b' u' 
22.	7.27	R' B' L B' R L U' r b u 
23.	5.68	U' L B' U B' L' l' r u' *]*
24.	8.96	L' R B U' L U B l r u 
25.	6.90	L' B U R' B R' L' B' r' b'


----------



## rj (Oct 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wait, why? That's not even fast!



Because that average is faster than my PB 2x2 average.


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2013)

1:29.98 single with Yau. 8 second first two centres, but finished edge pairing in less than a minute.
Edit: the third and fourth solves in this Ao5 were both 1:30.xy and had several lockups at the end.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 22, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.52
worst time: 46.34

current avg5: 29.83 (σ = 2.66)
best avg5: 20.42 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 27.96 (σ = 7.81)
best avg12: 24.48 (σ = 2.53)

current avg100: 28.41 (σ = 5.60)
best avg100: 28.41 (σ = 5.60)

session avg: 28.41 (σ = 5.60)
session mean: 28.66

Square-1 cause its eiofhwsdkxjvhsanfl i dont know.


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Nice! I found it just hilarious.


That one was quite lucky - they usually don't take less than 10 seconds to get - but it usually doesn't take long to get one. I find one move scrambles happen more on that sim than on ben's.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 22, 2013)

6.89 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' L' B2 L F U' R2 B L2 U' moar sub7

z2 y // inspection
U D L R' // cross+1
R U' R' L U' L' // second pair
R U' R2' U' R // third pair
U2' R U R' // fourth pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // OLL
U2 M2' U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 // PLL

38 moves stm, 5.51tps fail
45 moves etm, 6.53etps

should have been sub6


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 22, 2013)

1:17.80 on 5x5 sim


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 22, 2013)

3x3 8.40 single !

B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 R2 F D' L' D2 B U B L D F 

y R2 D’ L D
R’ U2 R
U2 y’ L’ U L
U’ R U’ R’ U y L’ U L
y’ R’ U2 R U’ y R U R’
U’ f’ L’ U’ L2 U L U’ L’ U f

37 moves


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Best average of 12: 5.520, 5.975, 4.696, 6.455, 6.720, 4.231, 6.384, 5.152, 6.328, 8.056, 6.338, 5.879 = 5.945

5 sub6 avg12s now


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my cx3 and gans 3! Yay!


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 22, 2013)

moar progress
*6.95 avg12, 6.39 avg5 and 7.19 mo25*

1.	(5.04)	U R L U L U B L l r' b' u' 
2.	5.28	U R' U' L' R U L' R l' r' b 
3.	6.98	U' R U' B L' U' R' B U' l r u 
4.	7.79	L R' L U' L R' B' R l' u' 
5.	6.91	U' L' B' L' U' R U' R U l r' b u 
6.	8.18	L U R U' B L' U' B' u' 
7.	8.23	U' L' U L R' B L' R l' b u' 
8.	6.87	U' L U' R' B R' B' U' l r b' u 
9.	5.88	U' B L R U B L' B' 
10.	(9.34)	B U R' L B U B' U r' b' u 
11.	6.68	L R' L U' R' L' R U' r' b' u 
12.	6.70	R' U' R' B' U B' U' L l b' u


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 23, 2013)

Yay 0.08 from all-time PB:

Average of 5: 3.72
1. 3.20 L' U' R' U R' L U R' b
2. 3.51 R' L U' L R' L R' B' l r' u'
3. (4.83) U R' L' B R' L B' R' U l r'
4. (2.52) U L B R L' R' L B' l' r b
5. 4.46 B' U R' L B U' R U' l' b


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 23, 2013)

wat

6.96 LL skip...

lol

Edit: wat. *8.94 avg12*

1.	(6.96)	L B' F' D L' R2 D' U B' F D B' D' B F' L' R D2 B R2 D U2 F L2 R2
2.	9.05	B' F2 L2 R2 B' F L' D F2 L B D' U L B' D L R2 F D F' U2 F L' R'
3.	8.64	L D' L' R B' F2 D2 U2 B L F R' D B2 L R' D2 L2 R2 F R' F2 D L' D2
4.	9.35	B2 L U' L' B' U' L' R B F2 R2 F L' B' D2 L F R' U2 B' F L R' D2 R2
5.	9.14	L' R B' L2 D U L' B' F D' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' L' F D U2 B2 F' R' B2
6.	(9.91)	B R' B F L R B D2 U L B' F L D2 B' F L' R2 B' F2 L2 R' U2 F' R2
7.	8.11	U' B' F2 U2 L' R' B' F2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B L' R F2 R' B' L' R' U' L2 F'
8.	8.92	U2 L2 B2 F' L R B' U' B2 D' U B F2 L2 R D2 B F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 R F
9.	8.59	B F2 U2 L' R' F R2 U2 L' R B2 F D2 B' R' D2 U' F' L2 B F R' D' F' U'
10.	9.82	D' U' B2 L2 B D' U' R' U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F D L R D' U2 F2 L' R' U
11.	8.98	L' U2 B U' L2 U' L2 R' B' F' L' F D R2 U2 B' U2 L B F U' L2 F2 D U
12.	8.78	L' D2 U2 L2 D L2 F' R' D R D L2 D' B F D R2 D' L U' R F U2 B' F


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> *8.94 avg12*



holy crap u r fast at pyraminx

25.540 everything less than or equal to 4x4 slidysim relay (4x4,3x4,2x4,4x3,3x3,2x3,4x2,3x2,2x2)


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> holy crap u r fast at pyraminx



qiqiqiqi


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 23, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> qiqiqiqi



I haven't done any sessions other than Pyra or 3x3 in 2 days... Am I becoming Drew Brads...?


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 23, 2013)

New avg. of 12 PB. *16.98*

15.75, 19.12, 16.26, (12.43), 21.16, 15.67, 14.54, 13.68, 18.08, (21.47), 18.98, 16.54


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2013)

1:42.384 everything less than or equal to 5x5 relay



Spoiler: splits



5x5: 17.418
4x5: 14.354
3x5: 7.092
2x5: 5.320
5x4: 12.224
4x4: 6.992
3x4: 6.839
2x4: 4.097
5x3: 9.328
4x3: 5.358
3x3: 2.426
2x3: 2.487
5x2: 3.899
4x2: 1.950
3x2: 1.808
2x2: 0.792


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2013)

qcube

Best avg100: 7.770 8.993 9.073 9.758 9.353 8.634 11.400 13.438 9.355 10.866 9.732 10.604 8.600 10.628 8.451 9.436 12.305 12.122 8.803 9.260 10.720 10.077 8.866 8.245 9.724 9.363 10.814 9.442 8.673 10.554 7.995 15.042 8.583 11.089 7.481 7.501 12.967 8.770 14.151 9.474 10.666 10.119 8.122 8.407 10.048 11.683 10.353 8.526 9.039 10.743 9.048 8.400 8.325 8.835 10.428 8.910 8.525 8.805 8.877 10.452 9.558 8.425 11.803 9.238 8.208 8.822 8.494 8.690 8.383 11.942 9.895 9.241 10.458 12.378 9.388 10.013 8.997 10.006 11.655 11.891 9.504 8.047 (6.800) 9.376 10.533 10.375 8.518 9.505 10.756 10.202 8.302 9.954 14.430 8.435 9.239 8.761 10.605 (18.586) 8.909 8.264 => *9.772*


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 23, 2013)

New OH non-lucky and lucky singles:
17.34 with PLL skip. 
26.90 full step.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> holy crap u r fast at pyraminx
> 
> 25.540 everything less than or equal to 4x4 slidysim relay (4x4,3x4,2x4,4x3,3x3,2x3,4x2,3x2,2x2)



That would probably take me 1:00 (well probably 1:30 cause I haven't done slidy in a while.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 23, 2013)

49.53 megaminx single. awww yuss 4 second yperm


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2013)

4.30 Pyra average of 50


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 23, 2013)

Getting to many 7s like 15 where 3-4 of them are skip.
Do you guys think i whill soonly get a sub7?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Getting to many 7s like 15 where 3-4 of them are skip.
> Do you guys think i whill soonly get a sub7?



If "getting a lot of 7 second 3x3 solves where only a few were a skip, do you think I'll get a sub 7 single soon?" Then probably yes


----------



## Iggy (Oct 23, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> 49.53 megaminx single. awww yuss 4 second yperm



Nice!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 23, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> If "getting a lot of 7 second 3x3 solves where only a few were a skip, do you think I'll get a sub 7 single soon?" Then probably yes



OK ty


----------



## tx789 (Oct 23, 2013)

megaminx pb avg of 5 on my new dayan megaminx

Megaminx
23/10/2013 11:32:07 PM - 11:53:08 PM

Mean: 3:12.40
Average: 3:08.00
Best time: 2:57.37
Median: 3:10.06
Worst time: 3:45.05
Standard deviation: 15.96

Best average of 5: 3:05.88
2-6 - 2:57.53 (2:57.37) 3:10.65 (3:14.35) 3:09.46

1. 3:45.05 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
2. 2:57.53 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
3. 2:57.37 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
4. 3:10.65 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
5. 3:14.35 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
6. 3:09.46 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 23, 2013)

Yaaaaaay

Average of 12: 4.61
1. 4.22 L' B U' L U R' U' B l' b'
2. 4.44 L U' R U' B U R' B' l b
3. 4.75 U R U' R' U' R' L' U l r b
4. 4.60 U L B L' R' U' B' R' l' r' b u
5. 4.83 U L' B' R B' L' B R' r b
6. 4.07 U B' R' L R U L U l b u
7. (5.71) U' B L' B R' B L' B' r b'
8. 3.73 U' R L U' B' L' U L' U b u'
9. 5.59 L R B L' R' B U' B' l' r' b' u'
10. 5.35 U' R' L' U' R' U' L U r b u
11. 4.56 U B U' B R' L' B R l r b u
12. (3.71) U' L U' L' R' L' B U l' r b u'


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 23, 2013)

5.07 avg50... 0.01 from overall PB 

Will roll out some solves tonight.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 23, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 4.30 Pyra average of 50


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 23, 2013)

Two sub-8s on sim this morning, one with a G-perm...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 23, 2013)

pretty nice avg of 100 global avg hmm 10-11.5 done with stackmat timer ofcourse

times 
11.74, 10.79, 16.29, 11.11, 12.51, 11.14, 10.60, 12.47, 12.26, 11.99, 12.23, 13.18, 13.40, 12.68, 10.80, 11.86, 10.41, 11.87, 9.96, 8.13, 13.43, 10.04, 11.30, 15.84, 10.97, 9.80, 11.10, 14.25, 8.12, 12.52, 13.80, 15.03, 11.02, 10.96, 13.57, 14.02, 14.61, 9.70, 14.08, 12.13, 18.05, 11.60, 12.12, 13.06, 11.58, 11.28, 13.93, 12.31, 11.24, 14.04, 20.13, 19.91, 14.50, 9.08, 12.80, 11.42, 14.33, 12.20, 14.22, 14.29, 11.63, 13.59, 12.68, 10.52, 12.45, 11.92, 11.90, 8.57, 11.03, 8.95, 11.16, 12.22, 13.03, 11.99, 12.36, 10.58, 12.57, 11.88, 14.67, 11.33, 11.65, 13.00, 11.06, 12.58, 15.43, 12.20, 11.91, 13.67, 11.21, 10.04, 16.43, 13.56, 12.94, 9.88, 11.40, 12.50, 10.98, 13.10, 12.95, 10.87 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.12
worst time: 20.13

current avg5: 12.14 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 10.38 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 11.96 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 11.04 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 12.25 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 12.25 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 12.25 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 12.36


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 23, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> pretty nice avg of 100 global avg hmm 10-11.5 done with stackmat timer ofcourse
> 
> times
> 11.74, 10.79, 16.29, 11.11, 12.51, 11.14, 10.60, 12.47, 12.26, 11.99, 12.23, 13.18, 13.40, 12.68, 10.80, 11.86, 10.41, 11.87, 9.96, 8.13, 13.43, 10.04, 11.30, 15.84, 10.97, 9.80, 11.10, 14.25, 8.12, 12.52, 13.80, 15.03, 11.02, 10.96, 13.57, 14.02, 14.61, 9.70, 14.08, 12.13, 18.05, 11.60, 12.12, 13.06, 11.58, 11.28, 13.93, 12.31, 11.24, 14.04, 20.13, 19.91, 14.50, 9.08, 12.80, 11.42, 14.33, 12.20, 14.22, 14.29, 11.63, 13.59, 12.68, 10.52, 12.45, 11.92, 11.90, 8.57, 11.03, 8.95, 11.16, 12.22, 13.03, 11.99, 12.36, 10.58, 12.57, 11.88, 14.67, 11.33, 11.65, 13.00, 11.06, 12.58, 15.43, 12.20, 11.91, 13.67, 11.21, 10.04, 16.43, 13.56, 12.94, 9.88, 11.40, 12.50, 10.98, 13.10, 12.95, 10.87
> ...



If you got a 12.25 avg100 how can you tell your global average is 10-11.5? lol


----------



## kcl (Oct 23, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> If you got a 12.25 avg100 how can you tell your global average is 10-11.5? lol



I'm wondering too. Please elaborate. 12+should be sucky for you.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 23, 2013)

YYEEESSS!!!!!!
1. 4.26 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 R B D' U2 B' U' L B F' L 

y
L' D' U' R' F U' L2 // Xcross
L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L //3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair (yeah, not the best alg)
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U2 // PLL

33/4.26= 7.74 TPS

lol scramble, but I'll take it


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> U2 R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair (yeah, not the best alg)


R U2 R' U R U R'? Gives an easy OLL too (no PLL skip though).
EDIT: just seen the time wtf


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 23, 2013)

TDM said:


> R U2 R' U R U R'? Gives an easy OLL too (no PLL skip though).
> EDIT: just seen the time wtf


Yeah, that's why I said "not the best alg."


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 23, 2013)

5.16 AO100 TCLL.

This method is not to be used on it's own.


----------



## kcl (Oct 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5.16 AO100 TCLL.
> 
> This method is not to be used on it's own.



Lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 23, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> YYEEESSS!!!!!!
> 1. 4.26 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 R B D' U2 B' U' L B F' L
> 
> y
> ...



WAT


----------



## kcl (Oct 23, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> YYEEESSS!!!!!!
> 1. 4.26 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 R B D' U2 B' U' L B F' L
> 
> y
> ...



HOLY CRAP 
I didn't see this earlier because I was being a stealthy ninja on my phone during class..

That is awesome man..


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

16.59 Ao12. I'm not sure if I've beaten this at school or not (probably; I do better there), but I don't have my times from my best session at school (they're saved on a document I can't access). This is my PB Ao12 for now, until I can find those times.


----------



## evogler (Oct 23, 2013)

Won a coffee. 
The Pete's barista asked my average, I said (truthfully) 18. He said if I could beat that my coffee was free. 
I'm proud that the adrenaline of the moment didn't stop me from getting a 17.


----------



## kcl (Oct 23, 2013)

evogler said:


> Won a coffee.
> The Pete's barista asked my average, I said (truthfully) 18. He said if I could beat that my coffee was free.
> I'm proud that the adrenaline of the moment didn't stop me from getting a 17.



Nice!


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

wtf 14.96 Ao5 all NL

74. 14.69 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B' D' R' U2 F' D R' D2 R2 D
75. 15.31 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' U2 F2 L2 B' D U R U2 B U' B2 R2
76. 12.38 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D R' F D' U' F' D2 B2 R2 D R'
77. 16.97 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F U L B2 L2 B' U2 B2 R' U2
78. 13.68 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U R F U2 R2 D R' L2 B2 U2 F'

First solve was 2-look PLL; can't remember the others. EDIT: I think 2nd was U perm.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2013)

so closeeeeeee

Average of 5: 10.08
1. 10.03 U' F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D F L' D' U L2 B2 F' L R2 U2 F2 
2. (12.05) U L' B' D R2 B R U' R' B D' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 
3. 9.90 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L' F2 U F L2 B2 D U' L' R' 
4. 10.32 R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L' F' U B' F2 L' D L B2 R 
5. (9.14) D R2 D F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B' D' L2 B' D B L R U' B' U2


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 23, 2013)

Hell yes!
Fullstep 6.80!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2013)

5:57.640 15puzl*42 marathon, 8.515 per puzl


----------



## uvafan (Oct 24, 2013)

okso 1-flip pbs:

Average of 12: 6.09
1. 5.21 U' R U B L R' U L' u
2. 4.96 U' R B R L' B' R L r
3. 6.73 U L' B' L' R U B L b u
4. (8.06) R' U L B R L B' R l r' u
5. 4.99 U' B L' U' B L' B' L' l' b' u
6. 7.02 R B' U R' L' B R B l' b u'
7. 5.17 B L' R' B' L' B' R' r' b u
8. 7.49 B L B U L' B' U B l' u
9. 7.78 R L U R' U' R' U' B' l r u'
10. 6.01 U B U R' L' U B L' l' r
11. (4.67) L U L' R U' R' B' L' l
12. 5.57 U B U' B L' U B' U l b' u 

5.64 avg5 with first five

(avg100 PB to be edited in hopefully) 

EDIT:
7.06 avg100
Average of 12: 5.98
1. 6.36 R U' B L R' U' B U l b u
2. 5.28 U R U B' L B L B' l r b u
3. 7.18 L' R B U' B L B' R' l' r' b' u
4. 5.36 U R' U' B' U' L U' R' U' l' r' b'
5. (9.32) U R U B R' L' B R B l'
6. 7.09 L U R L U L U B l' r' b
7. 6.56 L' U B R U' R B L' u
8. 4.32 B' U R' B U R' L l' r'
9. (4.31) B' U B L' R' L' B' U l u'
10. 6.18 U L U' L' R' B' R r' b
11. 4.81 L' B' R U R' L' B R l u'
12. 6.63 U' R' U B' L R U' R r' b u 
7-11 makes 5.10 avg5.
I am now ~1 second slower with 1-flip than my peak with keyhole.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 24, 2013)

WOW!!!!

*3.67 single, 5.34 avg5, 6.65 avg12!!!
*

_1.	5.76	U R' L U R' L' B R l' b' 
2.	5.50	U B' U' L' B R U' L l r' b u 
3.	8.03	U' R U R B' L B' U' l r b' u' 
4.	4.75	U L' U' R U L R' l r' u 
5.	(3.67)	B L U B R L' R l r' b _
6.	5.99	U' L' U' B U' B' R' l b' u' 
7.	8.58	B R' U' L' U B' R' r 
8.	7.15	U B R U' R' B' R' U l r 
9.	7.49	R U L' R' B' U' B' l' r b u' 
10.	7.64	L U' R B R L' R' r b u 
11.	(9.02)	R U B R U' B R B' l' r 
12.	5.59	U L' R' L' U R L' B' L b u

edit: lol number of posts matches with avg12 ^.^

*EDIT:*

The next solve :fp

13.	3.22	R U B L' R' U R U' l' r' b' u' 

Makes a *6.44 avg12*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 24, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> YYEEESSS!!!!!!
> 1. 4.26 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 R B D' U2 B' U' L B F' L


Woah. Is that UWR?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 24, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woah. Is that UWR?



No. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33280-UWR-Thread

Plus I'm sure that thread is long out of date.


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woah. Is that UWR?



Don't think so. Apparently faz had a high 3 I didn't hear about.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 24, 2013)

yay! holy consistency

33.91 avg12

1.	33.09	D B Uw' L R' Uw2 Fw' R' Uw B2 Fw F' D2 Uw2 Rw2 B Fw2 U' L2 Rw R' D L Rw2 B' Fw' L2 U Fw' L' B Fw2 L Fw F' L B D U2 Rw
2.	35.24	L' Rw2 R2 B U Rw' R Fw' Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw L2 Rw D' Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 F R' Uw2 U Fw F Rw' D Uw U2 B Fw F' Rw B2 R2 Fw U2
3.	34.75	B R Uw' B2 Fw2 U R' B Uw' L' Rw' R F L' U' Rw' Uw' R2 Fw U' L Rw2 R' U' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw' U Fw' D' Uw' U' R2 Fw D Fw' F2 L'
4.	34.57	L Rw D2 U2 L Rw' B2 F' L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 L B2 F2 Rw F2 D L2 Rw R' D Uw U2 B Fw2 L B2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U B' Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw
5.	33.48	F2 Uw' U Fw' F Uw Rw B F D' L Rw' D' R2 Uw2 R Uw2 U' Rw Uw F2 L2 D2 B D Fw2 F2 Uw' U2 B' L' Rw D' Uw2 U2 F2 U' B' Fw2 Uw
6.	35.06	D Rw' R' Uw F2 Rw Fw L Rw R' U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 L' R' D Uw Fw' L' Rw R' Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 D' Uw F' U2 B Fw F R' U' Rw2 U R' Fw'
7.	33.05	Uw2 U2 B F Rw' D' Fw R U' B' F Rw F' L2 F2 L' Rw' F2 L' R Fw D B' Fw F2 L2 Rw2 R2 U' R Fw2 D' Uw U2 L2 U2 L F' R Fw2
8.	33.44	L Rw' B2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw' R' F L' R2 F D2 Rw2 F2 Rw' U2 Rw' D' Rw' R U' L' Rw' Uw Fw' Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw D Fw U Rw' R2 D B2 D' Uw
9.	33.45	U2 B Fw' F' L' F' L B2 U' B F2 D2 Uw U R' B2 F' L2 Rw' R' U' F D' B Fw2 F U2 R' D2 U' B L Rw' B Uw2 Fw' F' U2 B Fw
10.	(35.51)	D2 U' Rw B F Uw2 B2 Fw2 F L' F2 L Rw' Uw2 R' Uw B' Fw L2 Rw R2 D' F' D2 Rw Fw Uw' L B Fw2 Uw' R' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw R' F' R B
11.	(32.45)	Uw' Fw2 D Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 U Rw2 B Fw' Rw2 R2 D' Uw L2 Rw' R' Uw2 Rw' R2 D2 L2 D Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw' L B' U Fw Uw2 B F R2 F R' D' F
12.	33.01	Fw' L B F U2 Fw L' Rw' R' F2 Rw' B L R2 B2 Uw' U' Fw D2 B Rw' Uw2 L B' R' Fw2 R' Fw L' D' Uw' U Fw L2 Uw Fw' L' D' B Uw'


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 24, 2013)

lol 
5.	3.19	U' L' B' L U L u'


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Don't think so. Apparently faz had a high 3 I didn't hear about.



So did Rowan, I believe


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2013)

lol

8.17 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) /


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm wondering too. Please elaborate. 12+should be sucky for you.



If you take a look at the times i got aaaaaaallot of bad times also i hada bunch of +2 but you cannot see that since i put it already in the time so ya. And i can tell becuase if my global avg wouldnt be 10-11.5 i woul be impossible to get to sub 11.5 avgs in the past 2 comps i had.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2013)

number of times: 115/115
best time: 11.95
worst time: 42.02

current avg5: 23.06 (σ = 2.43)
best avg5: 17.36 (σ = 1.80)

current avg12: 22.74 (σ = 3.44)
best avg12: 18.38 (σ = 1.88)

current avg50: 20.98 (σ = 2.96)
best avg50: 19.93 (σ = 2.36)

current avg100: 20.66 (σ = 2.89)
best avg100: 20.19 (σ = 2.56)

session avg: 20.52 (σ = 2.72)
session mean: 20.86

Sq-1 PB avg12 and avg100. Yay sub 20 avg50. (It's also a PB, but I don't keep track of avg50 PBs)


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 24, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> If you take a look at the times i got aaaaaaallot of bad times also i hada bunch of +2 but you cannot see that since i put it already in the time so ya. And i can tell becuase if my global avg wouldnt be 10-11.5 i woul be impossible to get to sub 11.5 avgs in the past 2 comps i had.



I got a 5.89 pyraminx average in my last comp and I'm not even sub-7. Your global average isn't 10-11.5 if you can't even get a sub-12 ao100.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 24, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> If you take a look at the times i got a lot of bad times also i had a bunch of +2 but you cannot see that since i put it already in the time so ya. And i can tell because if my global avg wouldn't be 10-11.5 i would be impossible to get to sub 11.5 avgs in the past 2 comps i had.



If you get those times that you call bad that might represent that you actually average 12 or so. Also if you get +2's and "sucky" times often then that means that those are most likely normal times.
The last point is clearly wrong as for example kclejeune has a sub 13 official average in his first comp but i bet he would say his global average is much closer to 14


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 24, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> I got a 5.89 pyraminx average in my last comp and I'm not even sub-7. Your global average isn't 10-11.5 if you can't even get a sub-12 ao100.





KiwiCuber said:


> If you get those times that you call bad that might represent that you actually average 12 or so. Also if you get +2's and "sucky" times often then that means that those are most likely normal times.
> The last point is clearly wrong as for example kclejeune has a sub 13 official average in his first comp but i bet he would say his global average is much closer to 14



Ok you guys think what you want but there is just one person who knows if my avg is 10-11.5 so


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Ok you guys think what you want but there is just one person who knows if my avg is 10-11.5 so



Global average would suggest when you do an average after warming up you'd get in between 10 and 11.5. You got 12.36 average. When I was good at OH I averaged about 24 or so, and I got a competition average of 22. I didn't average 22.

Edit: also in your past 6 averages in competition you had only two sub 12 averages. The rest were sup 12, so based on that you average over 12.


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> If you take a look at the times i got aaaaaaallot of bad times also i hada bunch of +2 but you cannot see that since i put it already in the time so ya. And i can tell becuase if my global avg wouldnt be 10-11.5 i woul be impossible to get to sub 11.5 avgs in the past 2 comps i had.



Not true at all. My global average is a mid 13. Feel free to check my competition average.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 24, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Ok you guys think what you want but there is just one person who knows if my avg is 10-11.5 so



When I averaged high 12, I got an 11.25 3x3 avg in competition. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 24, 2013)

WTF clock session.

number of times: 98/100
best time: 5.08
worst time: 11.14

current avg5: 7.85 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 6.36 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 7.72 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 6.60 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 7.44 (σ = 0.96)
best avg100: 7.44 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 7.44 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 7.44

5.08 (6, 2) / (4, -1) / (0, -4) / (1, 2) / (-3) / (3) / (2) / (-4) / (6) / (-1) / Uddd


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> WTF clock session.
> 
> number of times: 98/100
> best time: 5.08
> ...



Wow, nice. I should practice clock more often.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> WTF clock session.
> 
> number of times: 98/100
> best time: 5.08
> ...



Wow! What would you say you average globally nowadays?


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 24, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow, nice. I should practice clock more often.



Thanks!



ryanj92 said:


> Wow! What would you say you average globally nowadays?



I'd say it's somewhere around 7.6-7.8. The first half of that ao100 was amazing, session average after the first 50 solves was something like 7.2. I don't get those kinds of streaks of awesome solves often enough to say that I'm sub-7.5.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 13.	3.22	R U B L' R' U R U' l' r' b' u'



I don't see any easy solution for this. What did you do?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2013)

Antoine, 2 move to one flip case, then easy one flip case, then 4 moves.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Antoine, 2 move to one flip case, then easy one flip case, then 4 moves.



Still, I don't find it that easy, especially with four tips.

anyway:

4.20, (5.23), 4.78, 4.08, 4.54, 5.11, 4.57, 4.68, 4.03, (3.20), 3.70, 4.69 = *4.44*
AND 4.87 overall PB avg50 
also 5.30 avg100, approaching my sub-5 goal.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAY

(3.40), 5.65, 5.14, 4.14, 4.03, (8.43), 4.95, (7.51), 6.26, 4.70, 6.27, 4.62, (7.33), 4.48, 4.94, 4.22, 4.44, 4.75, 4.60, 4.83, 4.07, 5.71, 3.73, 5.59, 5.35, 4.56, 3.71, 4.44, 6.31, 4.62, 5.82, 4.93, 3.86, 5.71, 6.12, 5.51, 4.20, 5.23, 4.78, 4.08, 4.54, 5.11, 4.57, 4.68, 4.03, (3.20), 3.70, 4.69, 4.87, 5.46, 5.77, 4.44, 5.64, 4.51, (3.04), 6.78, 5.24, 5.19, 5.58, 5.65, 3.81, (3.48), 3.80, 6.89, 4.55, 5.37, 3.80, 4.33, 5.71, 3.73, 4.88, 5.34, 4.57, 5.30, 5.96, 5.29, (7.87), 4.39, 4.63, 6.15, 5.10, 5.58, 4.73, 5.51, 4.84, 4.82, (8.05), 6.35, 4.80, 3.77, 3.97, 6.39, 4.32, 5.39, 7.25, 4.95, 5.52, 4.80, (2.60), 4.20 = *4.97 PB AVG 100 SUB-5!*


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> YAAAAAAAAY
> 
> (3.40), 5.65, 5.14, 4.14, 4.03, (8.43), 4.95, (7.51), 6.26, 4.70, 6.27, 4.62, (7.33), 4.48, 4.94, 4.22, 4.44, 4.75, 4.60, 4.83, 4.07, 5.71, 3.73, 5.59, 5.35, 4.56, 3.71, 4.44, 6.31, 4.62, 5.82, 4.93, 3.86, 5.71, 6.12, 5.51, 4.20, 5.23, 4.78, 4.08, 4.54, 5.11, 4.57, 4.68, 4.03, (3.20), 3.70, 4.69, 4.87, 5.46, 5.77, 4.44, 5.64, 4.51, (3.04), 6.78, 5.24, 5.19, 5.58, 5.65, 3.81, (3.48), 3.80, 6.89, 4.55, 5.37, 3.80, 4.33, 5.71, 3.73, 4.88, 5.34, 4.57, 5.30, 5.96, 5.29, (7.87), 4.39, 4.63, 6.15, 5.10, 5.58, 4.73, 5.51, 4.84, 4.82, (8.05), 6.35, 4.80, 3.77, 3.97, 6.39, 4.32, 5.39, 7.25, 4.95, 5.52, 4.80, (2.60), 4.20 = *4.97 PB AVG 100 SUB-5!*



-_-


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> YAAAAAAAAY
> 
> (3.40), 5.65, 5.14, 4.14, 4.03, (8.43), 4.95, (7.51), 6.26, 4.70, 6.27, 4.62, (7.33), 4.48, 4.94, 4.22, 4.44, 4.75, 4.60, 4.83, 4.07, 5.71, 3.73, 5.59, 5.35, 4.56, 3.71, 4.44, 6.31, 4.62, 5.82, 4.93, 3.86, 5.71, 6.12, 5.51, 4.20, 5.23, 4.78, 4.08, 4.54, 5.11, 4.57, 4.68, 4.03, (3.20), 3.70, 4.69, 4.87, 5.46, 5.77, 4.44, 5.64, 4.51, (3.04), 6.78, 5.24, 5.19, 5.58, 5.65, 3.81, (3.48), 3.80, 6.89, 4.55, 5.37, 3.80, 4.33, 5.71, 3.73, 4.88, 5.34, 4.57, 5.30, 5.96, 5.29, (7.87), 4.39, 4.63, 6.15, 5.10, 5.58, 4.73, 5.51, 4.84, 4.82, (8.05), 6.35, 4.80, 3.77, 3.97, 6.39, 4.32, 5.39, 7.25, 4.95, 5.52, 4.80, (2.60), 4.20 = *4.97 PB AVG 100 SUB-5!*


Nice! Time to learn some Oka maybe.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 24, 2013)

wow...

10.06, 11.09, 12.19, (14.06), 11.86, 10.05, 10.29, 10.65, 10.04, 13.33, 10.32, (9.97)= *10.99 sim avg12*


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2013)

I did another Sq-1 avg100 lol (2nd one today)

number of times: 127/127
best time: 11.79
worst time: 52.02

current avg5: 23.04 (σ = 6.04)
best avg5: 15.67 (σ = 1.85)

current avg12: 24.37 (σ = 5.37)
best avg12: 17.78 (σ = 2.79)

current avg50: 21.77 (σ = 3.27)
best avg50: 20.41 (σ = 3.10)

current avg100: 21.26 (σ = 3.27)
best avg100: 20.74 (σ = 3.20)

session avg: 21.05 (σ = 3.24)
session mean: 21.71

Average of 12: 17.78
1. 20.29 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (4, -2) / (1, 0) / (2, 0)
2. 23.46 (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, 0)
3. 18.57 (4, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, -5) / (-4, -3) / (6, -4) / (-3, -2) / 
4. (26.77) (-5, 0) / (5, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0)
5. 14.80 (-2, -3) / (-1, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -1) / (6, -4) / (0, -1) / 
6. 17.80 (4, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
7. (14.42) (-2, 6) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, -2) / (-2, -3)
8. 14.42 (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (4, -1) / (-1, 0) / (4, -2)
9. 19.32 (3, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
10. 17.42 (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / 
11. 15.21 (4, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)
12. 16.53 (0, 5) / (3, 3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2)

Most of the avg12 solves were lucky, especially solves 5-9 (which make the 15.67 avg5).


----------



## Username (Oct 24, 2013)

solves/total: 105/105

single
best: 7.89
worst: 15.30

avg of 5
current: 12.07 (σ = 0.85)
best: 10.14 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 12
current: 11.70 (σ = 0.65)
best: 10.57 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 50
current: 11.27 (σ = 0.84)
best: 11.05 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 100
current: 11.29 (σ = 0.89)
best: 11.28 (σ = 0.86) *PB*

Average: 11.34 (σ = 0.88)
Mean: 11.38


ao50 would be PB but I don't care about ao50's


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 24, 2013)

6.13 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 U L2 B' D' B' U' R D2 L B U L' 

yay 4th best solve ever

can't reconstruct


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Nice! Time to learn some Oka maybe.



I know oka, but I don't find it useful unless the centers are easy.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 24, 2013)

First sub-20 OH (First sub 21 in fact) 

14.549  L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L2 D' B R' D' U2 F L' D2 F' U

Sune into no auf pll skip

Inspection - x2 z’ 
x-cross - F’ R’ F2 y’ L U’ F2 D2
F2l 2 - U’ R U’ R’
F2l 3 - ??? (Maybe something like this)R’ U R y R’ U2 R 
F2l 4 - ???
OLL – R U R’ U R U2 R’


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I know oka, but I don't find it useful unless the centers are easy.



There are also a bunch of easy WO and Nutella cases that are worth knowing. I'm faster than you, but if you knew as much as me you'd probably be faster


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I know oka, but I don't find it useful unless the centers are easy.



I don't understand why people don't like it, it's so versatile and stuff. I use it as much as, or more than 1-flip.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2013)

4.31, 4.32, 3.63, 5.76, (3.11), 4.26, (6.54), 5.32, 3.93, 4.34, 4.94, 4.72 = *4.55*

Good.

edit:
3.94, (7.11), 3.83, 4.65, (2.95), 6.07, 4.31, 5.44, 5.01, 4.21, 5.42, 3.39 = *4.63*

Good too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2013)

2.17 (stackmat) U L' U' L' U L' U' B' l' b u


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 2.17 (stackmat) U L' U' L' U L' U' B' l' b u



WOW GJ and what a lucky scramble.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 25, 2013)

13.86, 12.39, 12.35, (14.10), (11.42) = 12.87 Square-1 avg5


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 25, 2013)

4.38 AO100 TCLL.

Awwww yeah.

Not a standalone method.


----------



## qaz (Oct 25, 2013)

11.82 single. First sub-12, and fullstep. Nice tps (for me) too - 5.08.



Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U B2 D' R U R2 B L' B' L2 D' F2 L2

Inspection: x2
Cross: R' D' U' L
First pair: R U R'
Second pair: U R' U R U' R' U' R
Third pair: y2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R
Fourth pair: U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U F R U R' Dw' L' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

60 moves/11.82 seconds = 5.08 tps


----------



## Iggy (Oct 25, 2013)

(13.42), (21.04), 13.42, 20.26, 16.46 = 16.71 sq-1 avg5

A good average for me. Not PB though.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 25, 2013)

7.57 single 
Had the H OLL and could have forced OLL skip and also could have been PB since I wasted 8 moved whatever


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 25, 2013)

1:00.10 Dw F Bw' D' Rw Dw R2 F D' Lw Fw2 L2 B2 Uw' Lw' D' B' F2 Uw' F' R' Lw2 B R D' Bw2 Rw F Fw' Uw Bw D' Lw Dw U Fw Rw Uw2 Rw' Lw Fw' Bw L Rw' Dw' Lw' Uw' R' B Uw2 D Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 U' Fw D2 B Dw 

aww, so close to 4th sub 1


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 25, 2013)

First sub-20 Ao12: 19.84

18.37, 18.40, 24.79, 19.54, 20.39, 20.18, 19.66, 20.48, 18.42, (17.37), (25.65), 18.18

Also sub 1:30 4x4 Ao5: 1:29.28

(1:38.22), 1:24.95, (1:23.60), 1:32.49, 1:30.40


----------



## tx789 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have switched to yau from redux on 4x4. I averaging about the same as with redux. Now to get sub 1 avg.


----------



## Username (Oct 25, 2013)

3x3 PB and First sub 7!!

6.72 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' F' D' B F R2 B2 F' D2 B2 L2 U' D2 R2 U' D' F2 D2 U L2

y'
U R U' D L' D' R2 //XXCross
y' U' R' U R U2 y R U R' //3rd Pair
y U' R' U' R //4th Pair
U r' U' r R' F R' F' R2 r' U r U2 //LL (PLL skip)

35/6.72 = 5.20 TPS


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

wat

*8.13 avg5, 8.56 avg12*

1.	8.85	L' R2 F U2 B' F L2 D2 L2 R' B F L D' F L R B2 D R' B U B2 F L'
2.	8.78	L' R2 D' U R D2 U F L R B2 F' L2 B F' D2 U2 B F2 D' B F L' U2 F'
3.	7.89	R B2 U' B F D R' D2 U' R' F2 U2 B2 D' U' F' U B2 D2 U B F' U B' F
4.	(7.71)	F2 R' B2 R U' L2 R D2 U' B2 F' L2 R' F2 U B2 L R2 B2 R2 F L' R2 B F'
5.	8.70	L2 B2 D' L D2 U2 B' D' U' F L' B F U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F L' D R2 U2 R2 D
6.	9.42	D2 B L D' R' D' B' U2 F' D' L' R U2 B F' R' B2 F' U' B L U F D U'
7.	7.79	D2 U' L F' L2 R' F L F' D U2 L' B2 L2 R F L D' U B F' D' U' F2 L
8.	8.27	B F' U L' R' U2 B2 L' R' F2 D2 U' B' R' B' F2 L' U2 F2 U' R2 D' U' B2 F'
9.	9.01	D R U2 R2 D2 U R B D2 F L2 R U' B' F L' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L
10.	(9.85)	F L' R B F' L' B' F' R D U2 B2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 D F' D' U' L2 R U' F2
11.	8.72	L' R' U2 F D2 U L2 R' B' F D B2 D2 F2 D U' F R' D U' F' L' D' U2 L2
12.	8.14	B2 F2 L R D' R B2 F2 D2 B' U L R B R D' U L' R' B' L U' B2 L R2



Username said:


> 3x3 PB and First sub 7!! 6.72



.01 away from my PB 

Edit: WTF??? And a *8.91 mo25 without any times slower than 9.98*

hi Jay


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 25, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 6.46 single PB
> U' B2 D U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F R D2 U' F' L2 D' U'
> 
> Reconstructing atm



White front, Orange top
R' F B L2 //cross
U' y L' U L U y' R' U R//F2L 1
U2 L U' L' U L U L'//F2L 2
y' R' U' R U y R U' R'/F2L 3
y U2 R U' R' F R' F' R/F2L 4
U//LL

First timed LL skip.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 25, 2013)

10.32, 10.25, 10.99, 9.26, 9.77, 10.33, (8.92), 10.16, 10.02, 9.90, (12.43), 9.21 = 10.02

Best avg12 w/ no skips.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 25, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 6.46 single PB
> U' B2 D U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F R D2 U' F' L2 D' U'
> 
> Reconstructing atm



 I'm jelly, Keaton  GJ


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 25, 2013)

Sub 17 global average!!!


----------



## Torch (Oct 25, 2013)

LL skip

U F B2 D2 R' D2 F' L' B' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 

x z
D' L' U' L' z B2 R' U R
x' U' L' B L'
U2 R' U R d' L U L' U L U' L'
R U R2 U' R 
U' R U' R' d R' U' R
U'


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 25, 2013)

Average of 5: 12.50
1. 12.25 B2 R' D2 R U2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L D F R B R B2 R' F' 
2. 11.38 U F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 F' L2 D' U L' U B' R U2 B2 
3. (11.30) B' R L2 U' F U2 L F' R2 B D2 L2 B2 R U2 L B2 D2 R' F2 R' 
4. (15.98) R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D' R' F' D L D U' B' U L U 
5. 13.88 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B' U R2 F' D' R D' L' F' U' F2


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

11.71 avg5 PETRUS
12.85 avg12 PETRUS
15.01 avg50 PETRUS
so close to sub 15..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 25, 2013)

7.86 nl 3x3 single PB.

Scramble: U2 L' F2 L' R B' L' U2 F2 U2 F' R' B U F2 B' L F R' F L D' U' F U2
x' L F2 y U' R' U R' F D // XCross
y R U R' U y' L U L' // F2L2
L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L3
y R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L4
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // PLL

45 STM, 5.73 TPS

alg.garron.us


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> wat
> 
> *8.13 avg5, 8.56 avg12*
> 
> ...





cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 12.50
> 1. 12.25 B2 R' D2 R U2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L D F R B R B2 R' F'
> 2. 11.38 U F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 F' L2 D' U L' U B' R U2 B2
> 3. (11.30) B' R L2 U' F U2 L F' R2 B D2 L2 B2 R U2 L B2 D2 R' F2 R'
> ...



blabalaba
stahp da faaazt


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> blabalaba
> stahp da faaazt



Is your PB avg12 still 8.50?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Is your PB avg12 still 8.50?



Yesh. I haven't done 3x3 in forever.

I haven't done anything but pyra in forever...


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 25, 2013)

16.05 sq-1 avg100


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

7.98 petrus solve uploaded


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I haven't done anything but pyra in forever...



gj


----------



## uvafan (Oct 25, 2013)

6.92 1-flip avg100 yay sub7


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 26, 2013)

9.01 avg50


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 9.01 avg50



wat wat wat wat wat


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 9.01 avg50



Please say it's pyraminx...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 26, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I'm jelly, Keaton  GJ



And now we wait for your 6.45


----------



## RubrumAqua (Oct 26, 2013)

First sub 15 today!







I'm so happy!


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> wat wat wat wat wat





stevecho816 said:


> Please say it's pyraminx...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

You fricken trickster you...


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 26, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> And now we wait for your 6.45



hehe give it time xP


----------



## ottozing (Oct 26, 2013)

lol he isn't lying. He has a 7.xx pyra avg12 iirc


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> You fricken trickster you...



Just so we're clear, I avg low 7s on Pyra...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

So it was 3x3? -_-


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> So it was 3x3? -_-



Like a couple pages back he said he got a sub-9 avg25 on 3x3 lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

People get fast so fast 

I'm starting to feel like an old guy.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 26, 2013)

1-flip 6.79 avg100.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

Single: 34.67
AO5: 40.67
AO12: 44.57
AO50: 45.74

WeiSu.


----------



## kcl (Oct 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> People get fast so fast
> 
> I'm starting to feel like an old guy.



ya chris y u such a slow nub

Im liieeek totally gonna take your SR


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2013)

8.69 D2 U' B' R' B L2 F D B2 L D' L' F2 R F D2 L B F' D' U R2 U L' F'

y
D L D L y' D2 R L' U2 L D //Xcross
U2 R U' R' U l U' l' U l U l' //2nd Pair
y R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //3rd Pair
y' R F R F' R U' R' //4th Pair
U2 //LL

42/8.69 = 4.83 TPS

First timed LL skip, and 2nd LL skip ever. Too bad my f2l was terrible


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2013)

I learned the first 7 WV cases (0-1 oriented corners). Just 20 to go 

EDIT:





Sub-16. WV (R U' R') and T perm on last solve.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 26, 2013)

4.57 (-1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 3) / (2, 1) / (-1) / (-2) / (1) / (3) / (-1) / (-1) / dddd

2nd best single ever. 



Spoiler: reconstruction



z2
ddUd (1,0)
dUdd (-2,0)
UUdd (-1,0)
UUUd (-1,0)
x2 (-1,0)
Uddd (1,0)
UUdd (3,0)
UUUd (3,0)
UdUU (-2,0)
UUUU (-2,0)

17 CTM, 9 PA
3.7 CMTS, 2.0 moves per second


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> I learned the first 7 WV cases (0-1 oriented corners). Just 20 to go



Nice. I just started learning WV myself.


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2013)

YES ANOTHER PB!

6.67 B D U R' F' D' R D B2 F L2 R' F2 D2 B D U R B' R' D' R2 U R D'

y2 //Inspection
U L F' y R F R2 D' //Cross
y' U L' U L //1st Pair
U R' U2 R2 U R' //2nd Pair
y R U' R' U2 R U' R' //3rd Pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R //4th Pair
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //PLL

52/6.67 = *7.796 TPS* WAT


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 26, 2013)

Username said:


> YES ANOTHER PB!
> 
> 6.67 B D U R' F' D' R D B2 F L2 R' F2 D2 B D U R B' R' D' R2 U R D'
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## conn9 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm starting to improve!
12.88 ao5
13.35 ao12
14.49 ao50
I really need a new cube though.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2013)

First sub-1:

52.14 R' L f' u2 D' U' F L U2 L' F' B L R2 F r2 L D' f' R f L2 F' u2 L2 u B2 u' f r' D' B u D2 F2 U' D2 f u2 r2 

And pb ao5 yesterday, 1:09.xx


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2013)

Ollie said:


> First sub-1:
> 
> 52.14 R' L f' u2 D' U' F L U2 L' F' B L R2 F r2 L D' f' R f L2 F' u2 L2 u B2 u' f r' D' B u D2 F2 U' D2 f u2 r2
> 
> And pb ao5 yesterday, 1:09.xx



Sub 1 by 8 seconds, nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 26, 2013)

7.49 single 3rd best single ever for me RECO 

L' U R2 U F' L F2 R' F' L' F2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 R U2

inspection : z2 y'
XXcross: D F U L2 D' 5 moves 
3rd pair : y' U' L U2 L' y' U L' U' L 8 moves
4th pair : y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' 9 moves
OLL : r U R' U' r' F R F' 8 moves
PLL : R' U R U' R F' U' F R U R' F' R U' R U2 16 moves
46 moves 6.1415 TPS 
Could have been sub 7 if I didn't look at the timer I saw 5 secs when I whas at PLL so ya sadly also no PB shush a lucky solve anyway except the PLL of course


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 26, 2013)

Feet PB 1:32.21 PLL skip


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay Pyra all-time PBs with 1-flip 
avg5: 3.91
avg12: 4.23 PB
avg50: 4.65 PB

4.50, 4.66, 3.55, 6.76, *4.07, 4.16, 4.26, 4.50, 4.44, 4.17, 3.98, 5.27, 4.50, 4.44, 3.62, 3.73*, 4.88, (3.39), 5.10, 4.94, (2.94), 5.17, 3.74, 4.71, 4.42, (9.09), (7.27), 5.22, 4.83, 5.08, 4.88, 4.86, (3.41), 5.99, 5.94, 5.19, 5.36, 4.96, 4.40, 5.42, 4.91, 4.48, 3.95, (6.78), 3.69, 3.47, 5.23, 4.63, 4.07, 4.58


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay Pyra all-time PBs with 1-flip
> avg5: 3.91
> avg12: 4.23 PB
> avg50: 4.65 PB
> ...




Awesome! You are probably faster than me now because of my lack of practice.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 26, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome! You are probably faster than me now because of my lack of practice.



Nah, the scrambles were super easy.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 26, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Feet PB 1:32.21 PLL skip



WOW I still need to work on being sub 5 min for feet.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 26, 2013)

11.15 3x3 avg100

C'mon, sub11 come faster Q_Q


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 11.15 3x3 avg100
> 
> C'mon, sub11 come faster Q_Q



I would ask you to race but you are already halfway there from where I am now :/ (I average 11.3)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 26, 2013)

Username said:


> I would ask you to race but you are already halfway there from where I am now :/ (I average 11.3)



You're gonna get there before me 

That was an avg100 over a week. I just don't practice as much anymore


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2013)

4.27 ao50

I've still got it apparently


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2013)

This deserves a double post


*WHAT THE I DON'T EVEN*

First serious session in a while

solves/total: 104/104

single
best: 1.93
worst: 8.42

avg of 5
current: 4.31 (σ = 0.83)
best: 3.08 (σ = 0.52) *.04 from PB*

avg of 12
current: 4.28 (σ = 0.55)
best: 3.54 (σ = 0.71) *.01 from PB*

avg of 50
current: 4.07 (σ = 0.64)
best: 4.00 (σ = 0.62) *WATWAT* (I don't keep ao50 pb's but this must be it)

avg of 100
current: 4.17 (σ = 0.56)
best: 4.14 (σ = 0.55) *PB by .19*

Average: 4.16 (σ = 0.54)
Mean: 4.21

I guess a short break helped. Comp in a week, lets break NR again!



Spoiler: Ao12



avg of 12: 3.54

Time List:
1. 2.50 U R L' R L B R U' B l' r' b u 
2. (1.93) U R' L' U' L' U L' U' l' r' u 
3. 3.49 R' U R' B U L' R L' r' b' u' 
4. 3.26 U R U L' U' R' B' R r u 
5. 4.20 U R' B U L B' L R' B' l r 
6. 3.08 R' B L' B' U B' R' L' r 
7. 3.74 U' L' R L' B' R B' R B' r b 
8. 3.82 R U' B R' L B' R U' B l r' u 
9. 2.63 L U' B' U L U B L l b' u 
10. 4.81 L B' L R B R' B' U' L r b' u 
11. (4.93) R B' L' R' U L R' U' L l' r' u' 
12. 3.87 U L B' U' B' R L B' R' l b u'


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 26, 2013)

OH with my new Gans III:

number of times: 19/19
best time: 31.14
worst time: 59.32

current avg5: 40.47 (σ = 5.02)
best avg5: 38.69 (σ = 4.12)

current avg12: 40.77 (σ = 4.40)
*best avg12: 39.72 (σ = 3.83) PB!*

session avg: 41.28 (σ = 4.96)
session mean: 41.69

38.86, 59.32, 52.11, 40.31, 34.82, 44.67, 36.86, 44.39, 31.14, 43.23, 37.97, 38.44, 43.07, 46.36, 33.42, 45.82, 33.44, 44.88, 43.08



Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. 40.31 L' B R B' R F' U2 F' U2 L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D B' L' B' D' B' U2 R2 F2 U 
2. 34.82 U' B' L F D2 U L' R U2 D' L' B D' L U D2 F' R F2 U2 B L' F2 B2 U2 
3. 44.67 B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 R2 U L' R2 F' B2 D B' R' F U' L' R D F R D' B 
4. 36.86 R F L2 U' R F D B D' F2 R' D2 L' D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 L' U' D2 R2 D' 
5. 44.39 D' R' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R B' L' U2 F' U2 B F' R' L2 B2 L' F2 B' D B' U' D 
6. (31.14) L D B' F L' B' R' U D R2 U' R B' D2 B U D L' R2 B2 F' D2 R B U2 
7. 43.23 R L U' L D' B U2 F' D B2 F R2 F L2 B2 U2 B' R' B L' U2 F2 R B' F 
8. 37.97 B' L' B U F2 U2 L R F2 D2 U' R' B2 U D' R L F U2 B' U' D' L2 U2 F' 
9. 38.44 D2 R' F B R2 D2 F D2 L F B' L2 R B L D' U R2 F2 U B' F' L2 U' D 
10. 43.07 D R2 B2 F' L B2 U' F' U2 L' D2 F2 L' B R' L D F' R2 D' U R D2 B2 L 
11. (46.36) L B' U D2 R F2 D' R L2 B2 L' U' B L2 F' B L' B F2 R2 L U2 L2 U2 D 
12. 33.42 F' B R2 D' U R B2 F2 R D2 B' L2 D B' R F2 D' B2 D L' U B' R' L2 F'


The Gans III definitely seems to me like an OH cube. Turns nicely for OH and is smaller than normal (56mm).


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 26, 2013)

Clock Average of 5: 7.64 wtf
My PB before today was 8.53 lol
The solves were the 3rd-7th solves in the session, so that's why it isn't listed as 1-5

3. 7.80 
UU u3' dU u4 dd u5' Ud u3' dU u2 Ud u6 UU u3 UU u2' UU u2 dd UU
dd d5' dU d4' UU d3 Ud UU UU Ud dU UU dd d4 dU

4. (7.94) 
UU u dU u2' dd u2' Ud u' dU u3 Ud u6 UU UU u UU u3 dd Ud
dd d dU d UU d3' Ud d4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3' dd

5. (7.31) 
UU u3 dU u3 dd u2 Ud u6 dU u4' Ud u6 UU u3' UU u4' UU u3' dd dU
dd d6 dU d4' UU d5 Ud d2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3' Ud

6. 7.31 
UU u3' dU u3' dd u5' Ud u5 dU Ud u4 UU UU UU u4' dd dd
dd d' dU d' UU d2' Ud d4' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d3 dU

7. 7.80 
UU u3' dU u dd u3' Ud u5' dU u4' Ud u4 UU u2' UU u2 UU u2 dd dd
dd d5' dU UU d3 Ud d6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd dd


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 26, 2013)

2.01 ao100. Failed on last 3 solves. Stackmat.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.01
1. 2.09 U2 F' U F2 U R' U2 R' U 
2. 1.55 F' R2 F' U' R U2 F' U R U' 
3. (1.40) F2 U2 F U' R' F R2 F U' 
4. 2.25 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U' 
5. 3.33 U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F U2 
6. 2.03 F2 U' R2 F' R F2 R U' R2 U2 
7. 2.28 R U' R2 U R' F' U' F R 
8. 1.94 F U' F2 R U2 R F R2 F U' 
9. 1.47 U' R2 F' U2 F' R F2 U2 F' 
10. 1.52 U' R' U R2 F' U R U R2 
11. 1.69 R U2 F2 R' F R' F2 R' U 
12. 1.59 R U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 
13. 2.43 U2 R2 F' R F' R2 F' R' U' 
14. 1.75 F R2 F2 R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
15. (1.44) U' R' F' R' F R' F2 U R' 
16. 1.71 U R2 F U F2 U2 R U' R 
17. 2.78 U2 F R2 F U2 R' U' F U' 
18. 1.90 R' U' R F' U2 R' U' F2 R' 
19. 2.09 F2 U F R' F R' F U' F2 U2 
20. 2.33 F2 U F2 R' F2 R F R' U 
21. 2.19 R2 U' F R F' U R2 U R' U' 
22. 1.91 R F' R U' F R2 F' U2 R' 
23. 1.58 F U2 F' U2 F R' U R2 U' 
24. 1.83 F' U R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U' 
25. 1.94 R' U R U F2 U F2 R U' 
26. 1.56 R U R2 U' R U' F2 R2 U 
27. 1.90 F' U R' U F' U2 F R2 F2 
28. 1.97 U2 F U' F2 U' R2 F U' R' U' 
29. 1.72 F R U' F R' F2 R F' U2 
30. 1.97 R U2 R' F2 R U' R F U2 
31. 2.93 F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U' 
32. 2.13 F2 R U2 R U F' R2 F' U' 
33. 2.19 R U2 R' U F2 R2 U' F' R2 
34. 1.69 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U' 
35. 2.41 F2 U2 R' F R2 F U F' U2 
36. 1.97 U F U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U2 
37. 2.25 F U' R' F R2 F U2 F R' U' 
38. 1.90 U' F2 R U2 R' F U' F R2 
39. (4.06) U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R' F2 U2 
40. 1.78 U F2 R' U2 R U' F R U 
41. 2.46 F' U F2 U2 R F' U2 F U 
42. 1.61 U' F' U2 F U R2 U R2 U R 
43. 1.63 F2 U2 F2 U F R F2 U' R 
44. 1.88 R2 F2 U R' F2 U F2 R2 U' 
45. 2.15 R F U2 F2 R' U2 F R2 U' 
46. 2.27 R' U R2 F R U2 R' U F' U' 
47. (DNF(1.96)) R U F2 R F R2 F U' R' 
48. 1.72 U' F2 U' F R U2 R F' R2 U' 
49. 2.69 U R U' F R F' U R2 U' 
50. (3.34) F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R F U2 
51. 1.77 U F2 U2 F' R2 F' U R' F' 
52. 1.53 R2 U' R F' U F R2 F' U' 
53. 2.05 F2 R2 F2 R F U' R2 F U 
54. 1.53 F' R F' U2 F' R F U2 R' U' 
55. 1.83 R F' U2 R2 F' U' F U' F U' 
56. 1.66 R F R' F2 U R2 F' U' F' 
57. 1.52 U' R2 U' F2 U R' F U R2 U2 
58. 2.02 F' R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F' R' 
59. 2.21 F U2 R' F' U F' R U' R U2 
60. 1.65 R F U2 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
61. 1.91 U2 R' F U' R U2 F2 U2 F 
62. (1.36) U F R' F2 R2 U F' U' F' U 
63. 2.15 R2 U' F U2 F' U F2 U' R2 
64. (3.88+) U R2 F2 U R' F2 R U R 
65. 1.72 R F2 U F2 U' F R U' R2 
66. 1.91 U' R U2 F' R' F R' F2 U' 
67. 1.83 F2 R2 F R F' R U' R' U2 
68. 1.78 F' U2 R2 F' R U R U' R 
69. 2.59 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' F U F2 
70. 1.86 U F R' F R F U R' U' 
71. (1.36) R2 F' R' F U' F' U2 F R' 
72. 1.93 F' R' U R2 U' F2 R2 F' U2 
73. (3.53) F2 R2 F' R F' U F U R 
74. 1.88 F' U R' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U 
75. 2.08 U F' R' U2 F' U R F2 U' 
76. 1.83 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 
77. 2.27 U2 R' F2 R2 F' R U F2 U' 
78. 2.06 R F' U2 F U' F U2 F2 R2 
79. (1.16) F' U' F R F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
80. 2.28 R U R' U2 R F' U F' R2 
81. 2.02 R F U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' 
82. 1.97 R F2 U2 R F' R U' F2 R2 
83. 1.86 F' U R' F2 U F' U2 F2 R U' 
84. 2.21 U2 R F' U R' F2 U' R' U' 
85. 1.97 R U F U' R F' U2 R U' 
86. 1.86 U R2 U R2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
87. 2.56 F R2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' F 
88. 2.06 U R F' U2 R F' R F' R 
89. 2.05 R' U R U' R U F2 R' F 
90. 1.81 U2 F2 U R2 U F' R F2 U' 
91. 2.05 F' R2 U R F R' U F2 U' 
92. 1.96 R' F2 R U' F' U' F' R' U' 
93. 2.02 F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U R U2 
94. 2.05 R2 U' R F' R2 F U2 F2 U2 
95. 1.59 U' F2 U F R2 U2 F' R' U2 
96. 1.50 U F' U2 F2 R' F' R' F R' U2 
97. 1.97 F2 R U R U2 F' R2 F' R' 
98. 2.41 U' F R' U2 F2 R F U' R U' 
99. 2.83 R F U F2 R' F' U F R2 
100. 2.96 F' R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F2


----------



## Youcuber2 (Oct 26, 2013)

3x3 Pb
Average of 12: 11.79
1. (9.44) B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R' B F2 D F R' U L F2 R2 
2. 11.38 L2 D F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L R' F' R U' R' B' U2 L 
3. 10.73 F2 B R B' R L B L' U' D B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 
4. (15.08) L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 D' L B2 U' B F U L2 F U2 
5. 10.81 B' D' R' B' U2 R' U B D' R' B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R F2 R D2 
6. 12.79 F' L' D B2 L' F' B U R U2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 
7. 12.73 L2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R' U' F' D2 U2 L F' U' L 
8. 12.59 R2 B' L2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L B2 U' F2 D2 L' U' F' R2 
9. 10.38 B2 R2 B U' R2 L2 F L' D' F B2 R2 L2 F D2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 
10. 13.10 R2 D U B2 R2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' F L2 U' B D U L' B2 D' U 
11. 12.34 D2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B2 U' R2 D' F R U R' F2 R2 
12. 11.09 D L F2 B' U2 F D2 F' U F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 L' U2 L' D2 B2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 2.01 ao100. Failed on last 3 solves. Stackmat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You again....


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> You again....



Not to worry, no matter what he does, he can't take away your state record!


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 26, 2013)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.43
worst time: 26.22

current avg5: 19.45 (σ = 2.66)
best avg5: 18.21 (σ = 1.34)

current avg12: 22.51 (σ = 2.99)
best avg12: 22.51 (σ = 2.99)

session avg: 22.51 (σ = 2.99)
session mean: 22.23

I'm getting there finally  Can't be too long before I'm sub 20 I hope


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2013)

Username said:


> This deserves a double post
> 
> 
> *WHAT THE I DON'T EVEN*
> ...



O_O

I'm probably not even gonna try to beat this, I just don't have the mood to practice pyra nowadays. :/ Good luck for your comp though!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

33.77 4x4 with PLL parity


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 33.77 4x4 with PLL parity



lolnub

"I got a 27 with OLL parity!!!"


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah? What about it?

39.52 AO5  counting 36 too.


----------



## Kurainu17 (Oct 27, 2013)

2x2 P.B avg of 100: 1.95



Spoiler: Time List



1. 2.12 U R U' R2 F2 R U' R F 
2. 2.06 U R2 F' U' F2 U' R F2 R F 
3. 2.02 R2 U' R F U2 F U R2 F' 
4. 1.88 F R F' R2 U F U2 F R 
5. 1.74 R2 F' R2 U R2 U' R U2 F' 
6. (2.70) U' R2 F2 U R' U F2 R F' 
7. 2.46 U' F' U2 R F R F U' R2 
8. 1.62 U2 F' U2 F U R2 U' F2 U 
9. 1.80 U2 R' U R' F' R F2 U F' 
10. 2.12 U F2 R2 U2 R U' F U' F2 
11. 2.16 U R2 F2 U2 R' F R' F U' R 
12. 2.16 U R' F' U' F2 R F' R' U' R 
13. 2.02 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F U' F U2 
14. 1.88 U R' F' R U' F R2 U' R' 
15. 1.64 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 
16. 1.96 R' F2 R' U F' U R F' U 
17. 1.60 R' F2 U' R U2 F R U R2 
18. 2.02 U R2 F2 R2 U' F' U' R2 F2 
19. (2.88) R F' R U F R' F2 U F 
20. 1.46 U R2 U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F U2 
21. 1.60 U R' U R' F U F2 R' U R 
22. 2.32 R2 F2 R U F' U R2 F' U 
23. (2.96) U R2 F U F2 R' F U2 F2 
24. 1.58 R' U R' U R F2 U R U2 
25. 2.02 U' F U2 F2 U R F' R' F2 
26. 2.46 U2 F R2 F2 U' F R' F U' 
27. 2.02 R U F R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 
28. (1.16) U R F R2 U' F2 R U' R' 
29. 2.36 R F2 U2 R' U R F R2 F 
30. 2.24 R2 U' F U' F' U F2 R U 
31. 1.92 R F2 U R2 F' U F R2 U' F2 
32. 2.10 U R U2 F' R F' R F2 R2 F' 
33. 2.44 U R' U' F R U2 F2 R' U2 
34. 2.08 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F U 
35. 1.76 R2 U F' R2 U2 F R U R2 
36. 1.78 R2 F' R' F U' R U2 R2 F' 
37. 2.02 U2 R U R F R2 F R' F U2 
38. 1.52 U2 R F2 R F' R' U F2 U' R' 
39. 2.32 R2 U R U2 F' R' U2 F U2 
40. 1.98 U F' U F U R' U2 R F 
41. 2.28 U2 R U2 F U' F2 R' U R U' 
42. 2.16 U R2 F U' R F2 R F' R2 F' 
43. 1.80 U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U 
44. 1.80 R' F U2 F2 R' U F U R2 
45. 1.60 U F' R2 F' U R' U2 R F U' 
46. 1.82 F' R F' R' U' R2 F U' F 
47. 1.96 R2 F R U2 F2 U' F' R U 
48. 2.06 U R' F2 U' F R2 U F' U 
49. 2.30 R' F U' F U' F2 R U F 
50. 1.88 U' F2 R F2 R U' R' U F 
51. 1.96 U2 R' U F2 R' F' R U' F 
52. 1.88 U R U2 F' U R U' R2 F2 R 
53. (3.72) U F2 U' R F2 U F' R' U' 
54. 1.94 U2 F U' R2 F U F' R' U' 
55. 2.24 U2 F2 R' F U R2 F' U R' 
56. 1.98 U2 F2 R' U' F2 U R2 U2 R' 
57. 2.16 U R F R2 U R' U R2 F2 
58. 1.76 R' F2 R U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 
59. (1.42) U R2 F' U R U2 R U' R 
60. 1.98 U2 F R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U 
61. 1.88 U' R' F2 U F' R F' U R 
62. 1.62 R U R' U2 F R F U' F 
63. 1.88 U' R U2 R U R' F2 R U 
64. 1.42 U R F' U2 F' U2 R' F' U' 
65. 1.74 U' F' U2 F U2 R' U2 R U2 
66. (4.32+) U F' U2 R' U' R' F U2 R 
67. 1.60 U' F R U F2 R' U2 R U2 
68. 1.78 U' F' U F U2 F U2 R2 F' 
69. 1.84 U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U R2 U 
70. 1.84 U2 F U' F' R U2 R' U2 F 
71. 2.12 U R U F U' F' U R F2 
72. 2.56 U2 R F2 U R U2 F2 U' F' 
73. 1.78 U F' U2 R2 F' R F U' R' 
74. 2.24 U R U F R' F' R' F2 U 
75. 1.76 U2 F' R U F' R F R' U 
76. 2.22 F U' R' U2 R U' R U2 F2 
77. 1.82 U' R F' U' R2 U' F R2 U' F' 
78. (1.34) U F U' F U2 F2 R' U F U' 
79. 2.00 U2 R' U' F2 R U F2 U2 F' U 
80. 2.16 R U2 R' F U R U2 F' U' 
81. (1.32) U R' F' U2 R' U' R' U R' 
82. 1.54 U F R' U F2 R' U2 R F' 
83. 2.30 R U' F R' F U' F' R' F2 
84. 1.88 U' F R' F2 R' U2 R' U' R' 
85. 1.98 U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R' F R 
86. 2.22 U R F' R' U2 F R' U R2 
87. 2.16 U F U2 R' U F U' F R2 
88. 2.18 U F U2 R' U R2 U F2 R' 
89. 2.36 U R U R' F2 U' R' U R' 
90. 1.84 F' U2 F U R2 F' U' R2 U2 
91. 1.68 U' F' U F' R2 U F R' U' 
92. 2.20 U F' U' F2 U' R F2 R' U' 
93. 1.52 F' U F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 F' 
94. 2.32 U F R F R2 U F2 R' F' 
95. 1.70 F U' F2 R2 F' U' R2 F' R' 
96. (1.28) R U F' U F2 U' R U F' 
97. 1.50 U' F2 R' U F' R2 U' R' F2 
98. 2.00 R F2 R U' F R2 F R U 
99. 1.92 U' R2 F2 R2 F' R U2 R F2 
100. 1.52 U R U2 R2 F' U F' U2 F U


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> You again....


lol.


uberCuber said:


> Not to worry, no matter what he does, he can't take away your state record!



I can move to Minnesota?


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> I can move to Minnesota?



Nooooo I'd like to keep my second place 3x3 ranking if it's cool with you XD


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2013)

Kurainu17 said:


> 2x2 P.B avg of 100: 1.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for double post but wat..


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 27, 2013)

Kurainu17 said:


> 2x2 P.B avg of 100: 1.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf...nice. I remember you from CO. Didn't know you were this fast though. Stackmat?


----------



## Kurainu17 (Oct 27, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Stackmat?


Of course.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2013)

number of times: 109/109
best avg5: 3.65 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 4.01 (σ = 0.62)
*best avg50: 4.29 (σ = 0.63)*
*best avg100: 4.36 (σ = 0.71)*


session avg: 4.45 (σ = 0.72)
session mean: 4.55

Bolded are PBs. I don't keep track of average of 100 because they take too long to do though.

Here is ao12 and ao5 scrambles, neither PBs but good averages.



Spoiler



Average of 5: 3.65
1. 3.36 L B' L' B R B R U r 
2. (4.63) U' L' R' U' L' B U B' r' b' u 
3. 4.20 R' U' B' L R' U R' L' r b 
4. (3.02) L' U L U R' U' B' U l r u' 
5. 3.38 U R' U' L U' L R U l' r u'





Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.01
1. (2.30) U R U R' U L B L' l r b u' 
2. 4.36 U R' B' R' B' U' R B L l' b' 
3. 3.55 U' R L U B L B' R' B' 
4. (5.31) U' R' L' R B' U L R L' l' r 
5. 4.88 U' B' L B' U' B L' R' l r b 
6. 3.53 U' L' U B' L' B L B' b u 
7. 3.10 L' B' R U' R B L R r u 
8. 4.47 L R' L U' L B' U B' R' l' r b' u' 
9. 3.88 L' R U' L U B' U B l b' u 
10. 3.76 L B U B U L' R B b 
11. 3.65 U B U R' U' L' R L l' r b' 
12. 4.94 L U L' R' B U R' L' r b u'


----------



## JackJ (Oct 27, 2013)

Wooooo. First sub 12 avg of 5. Only took 5 years. 

1: (10.94)	D U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 F' U' R2 D L' U' F' R D L2 B2 U'
2: 12.99	F2 U R' F' D F2 B' D2 L D2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F'
3: 10.95	B' R U L F' R2 B' U L2 D R U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2
4: (14.02)	D R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B L D' U L D2 L D2 F R2 D
5: 11.52	F' R2 B2 R2 F U2 F R2 D F2 L U B' U' F2 L F2 D' F

Average is 11.82


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 27, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 53.78
worst time: 1:14.28

current avg5: 1:04.10 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 58.61 (σ = 3.19)

current avg12: 1:00.76 (σ = 3.70)
best avg12: 1:00.76 (σ = 3.70)

session avg: 1:00.76 (σ = 3.70)
session mean: 1:01.30

omg i just cant sub 1 -.-


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 27, 2013)

59.74 4x4 single.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> number of times: 109/109
> best avg5: 3.65 (σ = 0.48)
> best avg12: 4.01 (σ = 0.62)
> *best avg50: 4.29 (σ = 0.63)*
> ...



Nice. I should start practicing again.


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 27, 2013)

Stifle your laughter- I'm new.


Spoiler: PB Ao5 Roux



Session average: 39.34
1. (37.38) L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 R F2 U' F' R' U F L D' 
2. 39.41 F R2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 R U' R' D' B' L' U B U B' 
3. (41.78) L2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 L U B' R2 U B' F' L2 D' B2 F' 
4. 38.69 L2 D' R B2 R2 L' U' F B' D' B2 L' F2 L U2 R F2 L D2 
5. 39.92 D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B' R D' U' L B F' L2 B' R


Slow down and look ahead...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 27, 2013)

25.43 single (like 2 off PB) 
29.38 ao5 (first sub-30!!!)
31.11 ao12 (PB by 2) 

Guess which event. Started doing great at the end. Need to roll.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 27, 2013)

Average of 5: 8.072
1. 8.849 B' U' R D2 L B' R2 U R2 F D2 F2 R B2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R' 
2. (11.066) B' L2 F R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 U' B' D2 R2 F L' U R' B U 
3. 7.900 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U F' D2 F2 R' D U2 F' L D 
4. 7.466 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F D2 L' U B' F2 D' L2 U F U2 F' 
5. (7.363) L2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B' R' B' L' R F2 D' F2 U' B D'


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 27, 2013)

3x3x3 Average of 5: 11.08
1. 11.39 R D2 R' B2 L F2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L' R U2 R' D L' U' F' R2 
2. (13.00) D B2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 F' R' B' L U B2 L2 D2 U' B' 
3. (8.79) D' R2 D L B2 L2 D' R L2 B2 R2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' 
4. 11.38 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F' U2 R U' R2 F2 L B F2 R' 
5. 10.46 L2 U2 F R2 B' F' L2 D2 B2 F' D' B R U B' D2 F2 R' B2 D' F'

the scramble on the 8 was ridiculous


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 27, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Average of 5: 8.072
> 1. 8.849 B' U' R D2 L B' R2 U R2 F D2 F2 R B2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R'
> 2. (11.066) B' L2 F R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 U' B' D2 R2 F L' U R' B U
> 3. 7.900 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U F' D2 F2 R' D U2 F' L D
> ...



notbad


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 27, 2013)

Pyraminx Ao100 PB:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.13
worst time: 8.49

current avg5: 5.79 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 4.36 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 5.96 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.96 (σ = 0.99)

current avg50: 5.54 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 5.44 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 5.61 (σ = 0.89)
best avg100: 5.61 (σ = 0.89)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2013)

last scramble: (-2,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (6,3) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,6) / (-1,3) / (3,0)

27.19 full step PB. I've had low 20, but this was a full solve. Easy cube shape, decent CO, 2 look EO, 1 look CP, 2 look EP.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 27, 2013)

Average of 12: 1.603
1. 1.352 F U R F' R F' U' F' U 
2. 1.935 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U R2 U' 
3. 1.706 U R2 U' R F' R' U2 R2 U' 
4. 1.845 U' R F2 R F' R2 F' U2 F' U' 
5. 1.464 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F R' U R 
6. 1.336 R U2 F' U2 F' R' F R2 U' 
7. (2.023) R F' U2 F' U2 F U 
8. (0.684) F' R' U' F' U 
9. 1.563 U2 R2 F2 R U' R U R2 U2 
10. 1.443 U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U' 
11. 1.587 F R2 F' R F' R F2 R' U2 
12. 1.800 F' U R F U' F2 U' F' U


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2013)

7.25 R' D L R2 U2 F2 B U2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U L' R' B2 U D B F D L2 B' L2

x2 y
D2 L F' D' R D2
y U L' U' L
y L' U' L
U R' U' R U' y L' U L
y' R' U R U2 R' U R
y x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## ottozing (Oct 27, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 54/54
best time: 16.239
worst time: 41.259

current avg5: 27.511 (σ = 2.42)
best avg5: 20.436 (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 24.947 (σ = 3.93)
best avg12: 21.800 (σ = 1.77)

current avg50: 25.386 (σ = 4.37)
best avg50: 25.009 (σ = 4.47)

session avg: 25.150 (σ = 4.35)
session mean: 25.433

square-1 is square-fun


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2013)

lol so many people are doing sq-1

20.14 avg100


----------



## ottozing (Oct 27, 2013)

6.716 U' L2 R' F2 R' U D2 R2 U2 D' L2 U' R F2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L' R' U D' L2 

z y2
R D R' D' (Cross)
U R U' R' (F2L-1)
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L (F2L-2)
y2 (Stupidity)
R U R' (F2L-3)
U' L' U L (F2L-4)
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (COLL)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' (EPLL)


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2013)

avg of 12: 3.49

Time List:
1. 2.24 U L' U B' R' U L' B L l' 
2. (5.29) L U R' L R L' B L' r u 
3. 3.72 B' R' L' B U' L R' B l b' u 
4. 3.97 U R U R' U' L' B U' l r' 
5. 3.25 L R' L' U B' L U' R' b u' 
6. 3.25 U L' B U L' U' R L' B' l u' 
7. 2.73 U' L B' L B' U' L' B' r u 
8. 4.91 R L B R B R' L R' l r b' u' 
9. 4.92 L B' U R' L' U' B' R' l r' b u' 
10. 4.14 U B' U' B U' R' L R B l' r b' u 
11. (1.22) U R B L B L' R' B r' b' u 
12. 1.79 U R B' R' B U' L' B l r


cstimer was being nice. especially last 2 scrambles were lol


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 3.49
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 2.24 U L' U B' R' U L' B L l'
> ...



Sub 3.5 waaaaattt


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> 3. (8.79) D' R2 D L B2 L2 D' R L2 B2 R2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B'


Three solutions I found, all with good PLLs:

1: VHLS (J perm)
x2
L U' R' U R' U R' U' R' F U' F' U2 M' U2 M // XXXcross
d' R U' R' U2 F R' F' R U2 y L F' L' F // VHLS
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

2: How I'd do it (T perm)
x2
L U' R' U R' U R' U' R' F U' F' U2 M' U2 M // XXXcross
d' R U' R' F R' F' R // F2L
f R U R' U' f' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2lOLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

3: How I'd do it if I knew full OLL (U perm):
x2
L U' R' U R' U R' U' R' F U' F' U2 M' U2 M // XXXcross
d' R U' R' F R' F' R // F2L
U R' U' R U' R' U R U l U' R' U x // OLL
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 25.43 single (like 2 off PB)
> 29.38 ao5 (first sub-30!!!)
> 31.11 ao12 (PB by 2)
> 
> Guess which event. Started doing great at the end. Need to roll.



Seeing as nobody did - sq-1? Or maybe OH.

Accomplishment: sub-8 pyra average of 1000.


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2013)

1:16.06 4x4 single. Not PB, but close. I had a WV case I knew (all corners oriented), no OLL parity and no parity Y perm PLL.
EDIT: 1:14.96 with PLL parity. 24 second 3x3. If I didn't have PLL parity or so many lockups (like 5) in PLL, would've been PB (which is 1:13.xy).
EDIT2: PB is 1:13.04. Just got a 1:13.17. So close again. PLL was r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 27, 2013)

Single PB!

1. 12.62 F2 L2 F' B U' F' U' B2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 F' L' B' D R U2 R2 B2 D2 R' L' 

Ended with a U-perm; can't reconstruct.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 27, 2013)

6.308 R2 B' U2 L2 F L' B' L' D B L' U2 B2 U' B' F' U2 B L R2 U2 R' U B2 L' 

ack. got nervous on the pll. still, 2nd best solve ever


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

Full CFOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Full PLL + Full OLL)!!!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 27, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 3.49
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 2.24 U L' U B' R' U L' B L l'
> ...


Nice!


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 27, 2013)

1:07.16 official Megaminx avg, finally top50


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 27, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> 1:07.16 official Megaminx avg, finally top50



Sweet!


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 27, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 6.308 R2 B' U2 L2 F L' B' L' D B L' U2 B2 U' B' F' U2 B L R2 U2 R' U B2 L'
> 
> ack. got nervous on the pll. still, 2nd best solve ever



You seriously deserve a sub-6


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 27, 2013)

12.37 single (second fastest) 
14.11 ao5 (PB by 1.49!)
14.25 ao12 (PB by 2.20!)

Wtf. Maru CX-3 is awesome. Who needs look ahead when you can turn fast :fp. 

12.370 U2 B2 R F2 L' B2 L D2 L2 D2 U' L' R' D B' U2 R2 D U2 L2


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Who needs look ahead when you can turn fast


This is exactly what got me sub-20.

And sub-1:20 4x4 Ao5 (1:18.62).

EDIT: PB single is 1:13.04 with no parity. Just got a 1:13.06 with double parity. So close...


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

12.08 single!


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 27, 2013)

Haven't done OH in a while. Just lubed my cube and got this.

14.21 ao100, 13.80 ao50, and 12.64 ao12

Average of 12: 12.64
1. 11.10 L2 B2 U' R' F B2 L2 B' U' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 
2. 13.38 D' R2 B' R D L' F D F' U D2 B2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B' R2 F R2 
3. (10.31) U R' F' B2 R' L F B2 U R' L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 B 
4. 12.66 B2 L2 R2 D U B2 L2 D L B D2 B' R2 U B L2 R' D' 
5. 12.91 B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 U' B U2 F' L' D R2 
6. 12.09 R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 L' R' D2 U' F R B F2 R' D2 
7. 13.44+ B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B' D' U2 L D R' F U2 F 
8. 13.19 D F U F L D L' U2 R U2 D2 B R2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 U2 
9. (14.40) R F2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B F' R' F2 U L2 R B2 L R2 
10. 13.78 D2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B U' L B U' R B2 F' L' F' 
11. 13.47 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 B' R' F' L U' R2 F' D F2 U2 
12. 10.33 R L' D F R2 B2 D' F B L' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 




Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.21
1. 11.48 L2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B D' B2 D F' L U2 L F' R 
2. 13.96 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 R2 U' L B2 R2 U2 B' L' R2 U F' L2 
3. 13.40 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D B2 R2 F L2 U R2 F' D B' U2 R B2 
4. 13.71 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R F L2 R' U' R2 U R U' B 
5. 16.14 B R U D F U R2 B' R' U D2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 B D2 
6. (11.21) L2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' B L' U B2 U' F' D2 R2 
7. 13.01 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R B' R' B U' F' D2 R2 B' U' 
8. 13.00 U' L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' F2 U F2 L F' R2 F' D' F U2 B' D2 
9. 14.26 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D U F D' B2 D L2 R' D2 F' D F 
10. 17.33 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' U B R U L U2 B D' L2 
11. 14.08 F' R2 U B R D2 L' F L U' L2 D2 L' U2 R F2 L' F2 R' D2 R 
12. 15.24 R2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U B2 U' B F2 D2 R B F2 R B U2 F2 
13. 14.96 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L' D U F' R' D2 L' B' 
14. 14.51 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 L U F L' D 
15. 14.43 D' F B' R B2 D' R2 U' B' L2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 D2 R' 
16. 12.32 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 D B2 R' U2 B D2 U' R2 D U' R' 
17. 15.29 D B U2 D' R F U' F' L D L2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 
18. 16.11 R D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 B L F' U' L2 F U' L' D 
19. 12.62 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U R U2 L B2 U B R D U' 
20. 15.50 U F2 D2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' U2 B' U R' F' D2 L B' 
21. 12.35 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 B R' F R2 B2 L' B U' R F' 
22. 12.92 U F2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 D' F' L' U2 F2 L' D' B L' U 
23. (DNF(1:12.46)) B' R2 B D2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 D U2 R U2 B' D2 B U' F L' 
24. 16.17 U2 F B' D B L B' D2 L' F R2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 
25. 13.14 L F B2 D' B' L B' U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U L2 D' 
26. 13.85 B' R2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 B L2 B' U2 R F2 D F L' R2 F' R D' B2 
27. 15.93 R F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' D U2 F2 L U2 L2 B' R F R 
28. 13.32 F L' U L F' D' R' D R F R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 
29. (18.78) D R2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 F' D2 R2 F' R' F' L2 D B R' 
30. 13.33 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 R' D' L U B F D' U R' F 
31. 15.68 L2 D L' D L' F' U' L' B L2 F2 U L2 U F2 D F2 U D2 
32. 14.93 U2 L' U2 F' B U R2 L' D B R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B' 
33. 15.48 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 D R2 D' R2 D B' U2 L R' F D' R F' U F' 
34. 16.15 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 U R' B2 D L R' B2 F U B' 
35. (21.58) F L2 B2 R' U D' L F D' B U L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 
36. 14.01 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U B2 U2 R' D' R' B' L B2 L D' B2 R' 
37. 11.57 U2 F2 B R' L2 B2 R2 B D F' U D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 D 
38. 16.64 L2 B2 D2 L2 R F2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 U' B L2 U B L' D L2 U F' 
39. 13.61 R2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B' L' D' R D2 L B' U2 B' U 
40. 12.88 D' B2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B U' L' F D' B D' L' F' R' 
41. 12.80 F R2 B L2 R2 B L2 F R2 U2 B' R U2 F2 D' L' D' L' D F U 
42. 15.60 D L2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 F D B' L2 D2 L2 D' L' R2 U 
43. 12.36 L' U2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F' U L' F D F2 L F' R U' 
44. 15.20 L F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 D2 R B2 L2 B' F' L' B2 F2 D' L' U' L' F2 
45. 11.49 U' B D R2 B U2 B D2 F' R' U2 B2 R' L2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 
46. 14.48 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' D' L2 B F' D' F' L U2 L2 F2 
47. 14.30 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D U' R' F' R2 F' U' L B' F2 R' 
48. 13.22 L2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 U B2 U R' B' L D L2 B2 U' F R' D 
49. 12.30 F2 D' R' F L F R' F2 U' L U2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 
50. 17.40 F R2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 R' B2 U R2 B D' L' F L' B' 
51. 13.58 R2 U B2 R2 D U F2 R2 U B2 F D L F' U L D' B2 L U2 
52. (19.92) L U2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 L B2 U2 L B' L' R U L2 U2 L' F2 D' R2 
53. (11.10) L2 B2 U' R' F B2 L2 B' U' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 
54. 13.38 D' R2 B' R D L' F D F' U D2 B2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B' R2 F R2 
55. (10.31) U R' F' B2 R' L F B2 U R' L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 B 
56. 12.66 B2 L2 R2 D U B2 L2 D L B D2 B' R2 U B L2 R' D' 
57. 12.91 B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 U' B U2 F' L' D R2 
58. 12.09 R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 L' R' D2 U' F R B F2 R' D2 
59. 13.44+ B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B' D' U2 L D R' F U2 F 
60. 13.19 D F U F L D L' U2 R U2 D2 B R2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 U2 
61. 14.40 R F2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B F' R' F2 U L2 R B2 L R2 
62. 13.78 D2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B U' L B U' R B2 F' L' F' 
63. 13.47 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 B' R' F' L U' R2 F' D F2 U2 
64. (10.33) R L' D F R2 B2 D' F B L' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 
65. 15.28 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 R' F L R2 U' L2 B2 L R B' 
66. 14.27 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B' L' F L2 D' R' U B' L' U2 B2 
67. 18.20 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B U R' D' R' F L' R2 D' R' U 
68. 14.04 F U D' B' L2 B' U R' F' R2 F R2 B D2 R2 F L2 B' 
69. 13.51 F' D2 R U D' F U2 F2 U' F' U2 L U2 R D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' F2 
70. 13.32 D' B U F2 U2 L2 U2 D L D' F R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 
71. 12.98 F2 R D' L D2 B' L' U' F' U R2 F' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 B' 
72. (11.09) U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 L' U2 R B2 R2 F U2 L' U' R' B' 
73. 16.18 D2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' F2 D B2 U2 L' F' D' B' R2 U F U' L' U' 
74. 12.27 R F R D R2 B2 U' F B2 L U D F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 
75. 14.84 R' L2 D F2 R' U F' L' U F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 
76. 15.87 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L F' D2 L U2 L U2 B2 L' 
77. 17.82 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L R U2 F' R' B' R' D F' 
78. 12.34 R B' U D2 F U2 R D B2 L F R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 
79. 15.21 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 L U' B R' U R B2 L 
80. 13.33 D R F2 U' B2 R' D' F R' D2 B R2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 F2 
81. 14.28 B2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L U' B R' D2 F L' R B' R2 F 
82. 11.60 R2 F D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' F D2 L' F' D2 U L F2 R2 
83. 16.27 B U' L' U B' R' U F B R' L2 D R2 U L2 D F2 R2 U' 
84. 15.95 R2 D2 F D2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 B' F2 L' D' L B' L U' B' F2 D' 
85. 13.65 F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R D R D' F U2 B R B' D B U' 
86. 14.20+ R U F' B' R' L2 D' B' R' L' B2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 
87. 15.78 L2 D2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 F U R D F' D B2 D' L' F2 
88. 15.33 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U' R U2 L' D' R2 B' D2 R2 B 
89. (23.06) D L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F' D' R U B2 L' F' R' B F2 
90. 14.29 B2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 L' B R B' R2 D B R2 U' R 
91. 16.24 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 F D' F U R D' 
92. 12.89 D' F2 D R2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 U L' D' B' F' R D U2 F' R' F' 
93. 13.65 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' F2 U2 R U2 R' B' L' F D2 L' F2 D L' D' F2 
94. 13.38 D F' B' U' L' U2 R L F' L2 B2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' 
95. 14.28 U F D' R2 U2 F2 L D B' U' D2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U 
96. 14.69 R2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L' U2 L2 D B' U' R' U F 
97. 14.23 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 F' R D' L R2 B' D F' L2 F' L 
98. 13.86 U2 L B2 R' F' R D' R2 U' F' U2 L U2 L D2 L U2 R2 U2 R' D2 
99. 16.32 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 F' R' B2 L' F' R2 B' U B' R 
100. 12.90 B2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 R' B L' U R' D' L' D B' U2 L


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 12.37 single (second fastest)
> 14.11 ao5 (PB by 1.49!)
> 14.25 ao12 (PB by 2.20!)
> 
> ...



That's how I got sub 15. Don't force look ahead. Turn fast and let it come to you. It just clicked for me a couple weeks ago, and now I'm sub 14 almost sub 13.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 27, 2013)

Maybe it's because you were trying to lookahead for so long that once you stopped actively trying your lookahead had improved. I think sometimes you should force yourself to lookahead, and sometimes you should just solve as fast as you can. Adding variety to your solving prevents you from stagnating.


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 27, 2013)

19.49, 19.63, 19.11, (21.58), (16.22) = *19.41*

23.71, 19.49, 19.63, 19.11, 21.58, (16.22), 19.53, 21.22, (25.34), 20.09, 18.71, 22.52 = *20.56*

24.12 average of 50
25.11 average of 100

The average of 12 was insanely lucky. I didn't have parity for like 10 solves in a row xD

Square 1


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2013)

4.64, (1.92), 3.83, (4.82), 3.78, 4.64, 4.17, 4.77, 3.79, 4.11, 3.37, 4.08 = *4.12*


----------



## Riley (Oct 27, 2013)

Average of 5: 39.27
1. (37.29) F' R' D r f2 U' D' f L' r f2 B u' f2 R' L' D' u' r2 D' f2 R r u R2 B' u2 D' L2 r2 D2 L' F2 U2 r2 f2 B L U R' 
2. (47.10) L' D B' L' u2 B' R r D u2 U' f2 R' r U2 r' f u2 U2 D2 R' u R' D2 B2 F2 r' f F B L f u' L2 r F2 L f2 D2 r' 
3. 39.48 r2 D' u' r f B F2 L2 u' R f2 B2 L2 U D2 u2 R u F' r f2 r f2 B r B R2 F2 B2 f r U D' B2 L2 f2 F' B2 r u' 
4. 39.68 L' B D2 u2 r2 u r' u2 U L2 f2 B2 F' r' u r U' u2 r2 L' D' r f B U' r B' r f R2 r U2 u' f' B U2 L' U2 R' D' 
5. 38.64 L2 R2 F2 u D2 U' f2 B2 R2 U2 L B f' R' U r2 D' f' L2 r B f' U F' r' F' B f D' r D u B' F2 U B2 r2 D' B2 r' 

Shengshou

Parities: 2 PLL only (I think)


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 27, 2013)

1:26.12 New Feet PB On cam. Anyone want me to upload?


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 27, 2013)

1.98 ao100. At least its sub-2. Messed up at the end like always but not as badly.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 1.98
1. 1.50 R2 F R2 F R U2 R2 F' R2 U' 
2. 1.72 F R2 F' R F U2 R F2 R 
3. 2.09 F' U' F2 R2 U' R F' R U2 
4. 2.09 F' U2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U R' U2 
5. 1.78 U' F' R2 U R U2 R' F R2 U2 
6. 1.93 U' F' U R' U' R' F' U F' U' 
7. 1.90 R' F2 U' R F R2 U2 F2 U' 
8. 1.77 U2 F2 U F2 R' U2 R F U' 
9. 2.47 R F R2 U' R2 U' F U R' U 
10. 1.63 U2 F' R' F U2 F' U' F U2 R' 
11. 1.65 R F2 U F' R2 F U F' R2 U2 
12. 2.15 R F2 U' R U' F2 R U2 R 
13. (1.31) U' R F2 R U' F2 U R F' 
14. 1.97 U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 R U2 R2 
15. 1.53 R2 F U R' U F R' U' F' 
16. 1.88 R2 F2 R U2 F U2 F2 R U2 
17. 1.83 R2 F' U' R' U F2 U F' U 
18. 1.90 U2 R' U' R' F' U2 R U' F' U' 
19. 1.63 F R' F' U' R2 U F2 R U' 
20. 1.83 U R U' F R' F U' R U' 
21. 2.53 F' U R' U F' R' F' R2 U2 
22. 2.15 U' F2 R U' R' F R' F U2 
23. 2.13 F' R2 F U R' F2 U R' F 
24. 1.94 F' U' F' U F U2 R2 F2 R' 
25. 2.00 U F' U F2 R U R2 U R2 
26. 1.96 F2 R2 F' R2 U R' U' F' U' 
27. 1.88 F2 R2 F' U2 R F R U2 F2 
28. 1.80 R' F2 R' U F2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
29. 2.18 R U F2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F U2 
30. 2.05 R2 F2 U' F U F R U2 F' 
31. 2.03 F U' R2 U F' U F' R2 F2 
32. 2.59 F2 R' F R U2 F' R' F U' 
33. 1.91 F' U F U F2 R' U' R2 U 
34. 1.66 R2 U' F' R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' 
35. 1.58 F' U R' U2 R' U2 R' F' R' 
36. 1.78 U' F2 U2 F' U' R' U' R U 
37. 1.91 F2 R2 U R' F' U R' U2 F2 U' 
38. 2.21 R' F U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U2 
39. 1.88 U2 R U R' F2 R U' R U2 
40. 1.68 F U' F' R F' U F' R' U' 
41. 1.96 R F U2 R' U R2 U' R U 
42. 2.40 F2 R' U' F U2 R' U' R2 F U' 
43. 1.46 R F U2 F2 U2 R U' F R2 
44. (4.88+) F U F R' U R' U F' U' 
45. 1.97 R2 U' F U R' U F2 R' F 
46. 3.80 U2 R2 F U R2 F2 U R U' 
47. 1.78 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' 
48. 1.88 R2 F R2 F' R U' R F2 R U2 
49. 1.83 F U2 R2 F R U2 F' R' U 
50. 1.81 U' F' U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
51. 1.69 F' U R' U' F R F R' U R' 
52. 1.86 F' R U2 F' U' F R' F2 U2 
53. 2.08 R2 F' U' F U2 F' R F2 U' 
54. (1.38) F2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
55. 2.11 U' R' F R F' R F2 U2 R2 
56. (1.34) F U2 R F' R2 F' U R F2 
57. 2.34 R F U2 R2 F U' F' R2 F 
58. 2.11 F2 U2 F U2 F U' F2 U R2 
59. 2.05 F' U' F2 U F' U F2 R2 U 
60. 3.66 R2 F U2 R2 U R2 F R2 U2 
61. 1.56 F2 R' U2 R' F R2 F R' F' 
62. (1.15) U2 R2 F U R U2 F2 R' U' 
63. 2.41 F R2 F R F' U' F2 R' U' 
64. 1.69 R' F U2 F R' U2 R2 F' U' 
65. 1.56 U R' F R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 
66. 1.66 U' R' U F U2 F2 R F' U 
67. 1.52 U' R U' F2 U F' U2 R U' 
68. 1.78 U2 F R' F2 U2 R' F R' U2 
69. 2.66 F' U2 F' R' F' R' F R2 U' 
70. 2.53 R F2 U F U' F R2 F U 
71. 1.81 U R2 F R' U' F2 U R2 U' 
72. (DNF(1.69)) F U R F' U2 R' F U R2 U2 
73. 2.38 R U R' U2 R U' F U2 R' U' 
74. 2.22 U F' U' R F2 U' R F' R' 
75. 1.84 F U F U2 R U' F2 R2 U' 
76. 2.34 F2 R2 U R' F R U2 R2 U2 
77. 1.43 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U' R U' R' 
78. 1.93 U F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F U2 
79. 1.93 F2 R U' R F2 U R F2 R 
80. 1.63 R' U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U R2 
81. (4.21) R F' R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R 
82. 1.90 R2 U2 R' F2 U F' U' R U' 
83. 1.52 U F' R2 U2 F R U R' U' 
84. 2.21 F' R' F' U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 
85. (4.52) U2 R' U2 F2 U F' U R' U' 
86. 1.80 F2 U R U2 R' U F R F' 
87. 1.46 F2 U' R2 F U R2 U2 F U' 
88. 1.77 R U' F2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F 
89. (1.41) R2 F R U2 R F2 U R' U2 
90. 2.02 R F U' F U' R2 U' R2 U 
91. 3.00 R F R' U R' U' F2 U2 R' 
92. 1.86 F2 R U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U 
93. 1.77 R' U F R F' R2 U F R' 
94. 1.93 F' R F' R U' R F R' U' 
95. 1.47 R2 U R F' R' U R2 F' R 
96. 1.80 R F' R U' R2 U F2 R' U' 
97. 2.61 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R U2 R' U' 
98. 1.96 R' U2 F2 R' F U2 R F' U2 
99. 1.91 R U' F' R U' R' U R U' 
100. (4.81) U F2 U2 F2 U R U' F U2


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:26.12 New Feet PB On cam. Anyone want me to upload?



Not if the weilong will be screaming the whole video XD


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Maybe it's because you were trying to lookahead for so long that once you stopped actively trying your lookahead had improved. I think sometimes you should force yourself to lookahead, and sometimes you should just solve as fast as you can. Adding variety to your solving prevents you from stagnating.



Honestly what happened is I ignored every single person who told me to turn slow and look ahead. I turned fast, and look ahead just came with time. I'm not saying it will work for everyone, but that's how I did it. I never actively tried to make my look ahead better.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Not if the weilong will be screaming the whole video XD



If I ever meet you at a comp I will be sure to use your wielong for a feet solve. xP jkjk


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> If I ever meet you at a comp I will be sure to use your wielong for a feet solve. xP jkjk



Hahaha I'll let you use my zhanchi


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Hahaha I'll let you use my zhanchi



And destroy the ever so wonderful zhanchi? Never would I harm a zhanchi in such a way xD


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> And destroy the ever so wonderful zhanchi? Never I would not harm a zhanchi in such a way xD



You would be happy to with my zhanchi. Idk why it sucks so much now. It used to be my main.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I just decided to enhance the volume of my feet vid... Turns out my weilong really is in pain. But it needs to toughen up xP

[video=youtube_share;rurzUwADkt8]http://youtu.be/rurzUwADkt8 [/video]


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2013)

Average of 5: 3.95
1. (3.31) U B' L' B' U' R U B' l r' b u
2. 3.54 U L' B U' B U R' U' B l' r'
3. 3.75 B' U L B' L' R L' B l' r'
4. (6.51) U' R' B U' R L R' U' l' r
5. 4.57 R L' R L B R' U L l' b u' 

uuggggh stupid fail on the 4th solve. Could have been PB avg5. No the first solve wasn't two moves then 2-flip.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1.98 ao100. At least its sub-2. Messed up at the end like always but not as badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheesh. Everybody getting all fazt. Good stuff.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Sheesh. Everybody getting all fazt. Good stuff.



Thanks. Now that I got a sub-2 average I might learn TCLL.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 28, 2013)

First Sub-12 avg5 

All full step, on the last solve the phone started ringing as i started and i locked up so much so should have been faster. Glad i didnt fail, thought the 15 would ruin it.

Average: 11.869
1. 11.429 B2 R' B2 L' R U2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 D B' L F R2 B2 U' L2 
2. 11.829 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 F' R2 F2 U' R D2 F R' F' D2 
3. (15.821) U2 D' F R' U R' L2 F L2 D F2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 
4. (10.993) L2 U B L D' R F' B2 R D F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' B2 D2 B' R2 D2 
5. 12.348 B' L2 U' F2 R F' L' U D' B' D2 L B2 L' F2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R2

Edit: Kept going and got a 12.853 avg12. First sub-13 :tu


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 28, 2013)

Got sub20 3x3 in my first comp... I was happy ^_^
It was unofficial, but I am still happy. My first official will hopefully be sub18 at least 

Also, I started learning 3BLD last night!! Very exciting  I love it :3


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 28, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> First Sub-12 avg5
> 
> All full step, on the last solve the phone started ringing as i started and i locked up so much so should have been faster. Glad i didnt fail, thought the 15 would ruin it.
> 
> ...


Sweet. NR 3x3 and 4x4 average at nats?

Learned square-1. First 4 timed solves:
5:27.84, 5:12.50, 2:50.67, 1:48.82

I guess improvement comes quickly.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 28, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Sweet. NR 3x3 and 4x4 average at nats?



To get 3x3 i would need to improve a lot more, but i can try  4x4 is more possible

You need to get BLD


----------



## kasochi (Oct 28, 2013)

avg12 PB
12.19 = [ 11.35, 11.94, (10.39), 12.27, 11.99, 10.77, (14.00), 13.69, 13.32, 10.74, 13.18, 12.68 ]


----------



## Marco Cuber (Oct 28, 2013)

10.40 full step and 10.92 fullstep.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 28, 2013)

11.78 ao5 :3


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 28, 2013)

59.60 Ao12 megaminx omg omg omg omg sub1 awesummshuss

Times: 1:04.84, 1:04.66, 57.40, 1:03.27, 57.61, (51.61), 58.80, 55.40, (1:10.27), 1:00.66, 56.90, 56.41


----------



## Iggy (Oct 28, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> 59.60 Ao12 megaminx omg omg omg omg sub1 awesummshuss
> 
> Times: 1:04.84, 1:04.66, 57.40, 1:03.27, 57.61, (51.61), 58.80, 55.40, (1:10.27), 1:00.66, 56.90, 56.41



Finally.


----------



## bran (Oct 28, 2013)

Pb Average of 5: 9.05 

8.72, 9.31, (10.84), (8.46), 9.12


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 28, 2013)

I got a 27.774 second PB using my fangshi V1.


----------



## Username (Oct 28, 2013)

50.03 ao5

So close


----------



## Iggy (Oct 28, 2013)

Username said:


> 50.03 ao5
> 
> So close



4x4? Nice. What do you currently average?


----------



## Username (Oct 28, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 4x4? Nice. What do you currently average?



Yeah 4x4

I'd say I average consistently sub55 or something around that


----------



## KongShou (Oct 28, 2013)

43.18

4x4 pb I fink


----------



## Username (Oct 28, 2013)

So... I cleaned my main:

Average of 5: 9.33 *PB*
1. 8.64 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 F R2 F' D' L B D2 L U' L2 U2 B' 
2. (13.26) B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' B' F' R' F2 D' L F2 D2 R U' 
3. 9.21 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R' U2 R' D2 F D' F L' R2 B D2 F D' L 
4. (7.48) R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D L2 R2 D F U 
5. 10.13 R' F2 R D2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L U F U' L U' B D L2 U' L 

(7.48) R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D L2 R2 D F U

x2 y
D2 R' F' D2 /Cross
U R' U' R /Fail
U' R U2 R' y U R U' R' /1st Pair
y' U R U R' /2nd Pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' /3rd Pair
y' R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' /4th Pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R /OLL
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' /PLL

62/7.48=8.28 tps *WAT*

I guess I can do RU decently fast


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 28, 2013)

Username said:


> (7.48) R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D L2 R2 D F U
> 
> D2 R' F' D2 *U R' U' R U' R U2 R' y U R U' R' y' U R U R' y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' y' R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'*



wat


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2013)

^Yeah that's crazy...

You went beyond full step and solved an imaginary fifth pair :O


----------



## timeless (Oct 28, 2013)

timeless said:


> *OH AO5: 25.81*
> _OH AO12: 29.32_
> 
> 
> ...



been getting 23-25 avgs lately
OH AO5: 23.21
1. 23.56 D2 L2 D' L U2 D' B D R F' U F2 B' U R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' R B L2 U2 R2 
2. (53.95) U2 L R F U R D' F D' U' L' B R L D' R U F2 D' F2 B D' U B' R2 
3. (22.84) F' L2 D U' L2 R U F R' B2 U2 F B' U' R' L2 B R' L' D' B2 F2 U' D' B 
4. 23.07 R2 D U' R D2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 R U2 R B' U F2 D' B2 L' R' D U R' U B' 
5. 23.01 F2 U L R B F' D2 L' F U' F' D' B' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L' R' D2 F' L


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Best average of 12: 5.287, 4.247, 5.864, 6.856, 7.224, (3.640), 3.759, 6.295, (9.318), 6.159, 6.016, 5.375 = 5.708


----------



## timeless (Oct 28, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH Average of 12: 28.81
> 1. 23.23 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D B R2 B2 F' U' R' D' R2 B F2 2. 25.54 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R B2 D2 F D U F L2 B L D2 L2 B 3. 37.07 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 L2 F D B' R' B2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 4. 32.75 B F U2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 R' B' L U' L D B' D L2 D2 5. 29.18 R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D B' L' F' L' D L B' F R2 F 6. 31.39 R L2 D' R F U D' B' U2 R L2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 7. (40.96) F' U' R2 B R' U' D' B' R' B R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 8. 27.90 U2 L2 U L' B U' F2 D2 R' U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 9. 28.66 F U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' R2 D' R' B D2 R F R U' F2 D2 10. (20.81) B R2 F D' L2 F' D L2 U B2 R L' B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' 11. 23.92 12. 28.44 B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D' L' D F D2 U2 B2 D2 U'



OH ao12: 26.84
1. 23.07 R2 D U' R D2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 R U2 R B' U F2 D' B2 L' R' D U R' U B' 
2. 23.01 F2 U L R B F' D2 L' F U' F' D' B' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L' R' D2 F' L 
3. 24.79 B' L D' L F B L2 F D' U B2 U D2 R B2 D F' R' F U' F2 D L' R2 B' 
4. 29.22 F' R2 B' L' D' L2 D' R2 D L' B' U2 B2 F2 D L2 R F' U B U D L U' L2 
5. 37.37 U F2 R U2 B2 U' F2 L F2 U F2 D' L' D2 B' L' B' F D F2 U L2 U2 R' U2 
6. 26.05 D2 U F R D' F' U' D' R2 D U B D' U2 B' L' D' B2 R D2 B2 D' F' U' F2 
7. 30.44 U B' F2 U B' U' B' R D F2 U' R L2 B L2 B' L' B' D' U2 L' D' L B2 F 
8. 25.67 L2 F' L' F' D2 R U' D L' D' L U F2 R2 L' F2 D F R2 D' B' R D R2 L' 
9. 27.46 R' U D R2 F L' D2 R B U' F B' U' B F2 L' R' F2 R U B U2 R' B U 
10. (20.51) U2 F B2 L' D2 L F D B2 D B' D U' F2 L F B2 R' L2 F2 R F' D' L2 R 
11. (40.55) U2 F U2 L' F U' L2 D U2 L' U' L' R2 F' B' U F2 U' R U' B2 R' U' R D2 
12. 21.37 U' L2 D' F U B' D2 F' R2 L F' L B' R L2 D F2 B' U2 L2 B' R' U' F' B2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2013)

32.92 with OP


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 32.92 with OP



 

I didn't know you were fast at 4x4


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2013)

OLL parity in 3.83. Took 26 attempts to get a sub-4. This was the only attempt to not have any huge lockups and only a couple of small ones.
EDIT: Got a 7:32, and eventually gave up after 64 tries. No lockups is impossible.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I didn't know you were fast at 4x4



I have a 27 with OP 

I've done like 600 solves since I got the WeiSu XD


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I have a 27 with OP
> 
> I've done like 600 solves since I got the WeiSu XD



wtf

I tried the WeiSu yesterday; it popped. A lot.

It wasn't cleaned or tensioned very well though.

edit: 6.55 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' B L' D' U2 F U' B2 U' fullstep pb

(6.55), 8.62, (12.91), 9.53, 8.53 = 8.89


----------



## timeless (Oct 28, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH ao12: 26.84
> 1. 23.07 R2 D U' R D2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 R U2 R B' U F2 D' B2 L' R' D U R' U B'
> 2. 23.01 F2 U L R B F' D2 L' F U' F' D' B' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L' R' D2 F' L
> 3. 24.79 B' L D' L F B L2 F D' U B2 U D2 R B2 D F' R' F U' F2 D L' R2 B'
> ...


OH ao100: 31.00


Spoiler: OH ao100: 31.00



1. 31.38 U' D2 R2 B' U' L' F2 B R' D R2 B' F D' R D' B' L' R' U F2 L2 R B' R 
2. 36.61 F' B2 L2 F2 D' U' L' R2 U' B F' R' D F' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U R D' B L' 
3. 26.96 U' F' D R' U2 D2 L B' D L' F R' B D' F R U2 F B U D2 B F2 L' D' 
4. 34.52 F B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L' F2 R' B' R U L' D R B L' R2 F R2 B U' D2 L' 
5. 31.03 U L2 B2 U' B L U' D B2 L2 F' D' L2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 B2 L' B F L' R2 B 
6. 24.69 F2 D F L R2 B' F2 U2 L B R2 F R2 F B' D2 B U2 F' R2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 
7. 30.72 L D2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 U' F' L' D L' B D2 U R2 F' D' B2 U' D2 L' B' L2 
8. 35.82 L2 R U2 R2 B2 L F' U' B2 F' U2 F' B D B' L U2 L2 B U R2 U R F U 
9. 42.59 D2 L F D R U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F B2 L R2 B' F2 R' F' D U L 
10. 38.55 B' R U' R2 L' D R' L B F U D' R U D B' R' U' L2 B2 L' R' F D' B 
11. 26.40 L F L2 F2 L' R' D R' U' F2 U' D2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' B' L2 D2 R' L2 D 
12. 41.32 R2 B' L2 R D F' R D2 R L' B D' F U2 R U' D' B' D' R2 U' D F2 D R 
13. 33.41 L R2 D' U2 R' F U' B' L D2 B D R2 L' B2 R' U2 D' R2 U D2 F' R' F' U2 
14. 38.92 U D L U2 L D U2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 D2 F2 U' D' R2 F2 B D L' F2 U D' B' 
15. 27.28 B' D' R L B L U' R' U D B F' U' R U2 F B D' U' L U2 D B' U B' 
16. 33.94 U2 D2 L2 B2 U' F D' L' U2 R F' U2 B L D R' L' F2 R' L2 F' D' B2 F' L 
17. 25.85 U2 F R F D2 R' F2 D2 R U' L2 F' B' R2 F' B R L' D U' L2 F2 D2 F' U' 
18. 36.92 U D' B' U D' B R2 D R L2 D' U' B2 D R' B L' B2 F R2 F2 D' U F2 R2 
19. 23.58 R2 B U2 R' F' D L2 D B2 F2 L2 R F' U2 R' B2 F2 R' D R' D2 F L' U R' 
20. 25.55 R2 B F2 D2 F R2 D B2 U' B2 R' U' R' L2 D' U' F' B L' B D B L2 R2 F2 
21. 25.06 R' U2 D2 L2 D' F B' R' L B' U' L F2 L B2 R' U' L' F B L2 R2 D2 R B 
22. 37.16 B' U R2 D R' F2 R2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' F L' U D L2 F B R' D L' R2 F' 
23. 33.15 D U R D2 R B2 R U' R2 F2 D L' D F B2 D L' U' D B2 L2 D' L' U' R' 
24. 28.78 U R' B F2 D2 B R L2 B F' L' B2 R2 B' D2 F' D R' F2 D B' R F2 B U 
25. 39.47 U L2 D' U2 R L F2 L' F' L2 U' B' U2 R2 U' D2 L U' B2 U' F' D' L D U' 
26. 31.57 B2 F L F U F2 U F2 U' D B D' R2 B' D2 B' F' D2 B R D U R2 F B' 
27. 27.43 F' L2 B U' R2 U D' R2 L U' R U' D' B R F' B2 L U' F B2 L' U' F R' 
28. 24.41 B F' D2 F L F D L B D' B U2 R B' F' U2 B L2 B D2 L2 F' R D L' 
29. 27.76 F' U' B2 R' U' L2 U F U D B R' B' U' L B D2 F D B U2 R L2 F2 L 
30. 43.19 R' B2 U2 R L U' L2 D L' F L2 R' F2 R' F' D' L' B R L F D' F L' R' 
31. 28.29 R' D2 U2 R B2 F' R' D2 R B2 D B2 R L' B2 R2 U2 D R2 B2 D R' L2 D' B 
32. 34.24 F' R2 U2 B L' F L' D L' F R' U B' L D2 R F D' U2 B' R B2 D R2 D2 
33. 39.76 U' F L' F2 B2 L2 U' L' R2 U L2 F U' B U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 B R2 F R' D 
34. 48.14 F' L F' B' L R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F B L2 D' L2 F2 R F D U' B U2 F2 B2 U 
35. 35.75 U R' B D' R2 L2 F' L2 U' R F2 D R2 B' D2 L' B D2 L' D' U2 R2 B' L' B2 
36. 27.28 D' U2 R' B' U2 B F2 R2 L2 F' R' U' R B D B L D' U B' L' F D2 B' D' 
37. 36.08 B' F R2 F' L' R' U F R' F U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F L' D2 R' L' F' U' F' U' 
38. 30.07 B2 U' D' B U' B F L' F' R' L2 U F B' R F2 L2 F' L R D R2 B' U R2 
39. 23.56 D2 L2 D' L U2 D' B D R F' U F2 B' U R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' R B L2 U2 R2 
40. 53.95 U2 L R F U R D' F D' U' L' B R L D' R U F2 D' F2 B D' U B' R2 
41. 22.84 F' L2 D U' L2 R U F R' B2 U2 F B' U' R' L2 B R' L' D' B2 F2 U' D' B 
42. 23.07 R2 D U' R D2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 R U2 R B' U F2 D' B2 L' R' D U R' U B' 
43. 23.01 F2 U L R B F' D2 L' F U' F' D' B' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L' R' D2 F' L 
44. 24.79 B' L D' L F B L2 F D' U B2 U D2 R B2 D F' R' F U' F2 D L' R2 B' 
45. 29.22 F' R2 B' L' D' L2 D' R2 D L' B' U2 B2 F2 D L2 R F' U B U D L U' L2 
46. 37.37 U F2 R U2 B2 U' F2 L F2 U F2 D' L' D2 B' L' B' F D F2 U L2 U2 R' U2 
47. 26.05 D2 U F R D' F' U' D' R2 D U B D' U2 B' L' D' B2 R D2 B2 D' F' U' F2 
48. 30.44 U B' F2 U B' U' B' R D F2 U' R L2 B L2 B' L' B' D' U2 L' D' L B2 F 
49. 25.67 L2 F' L' F' D2 R U' D L' D' L U F2 R2 L' F2 D F R2 D' B' R D R2 L' 
50. 27.46 R' U D R2 F L' D2 R B U' F B' U' B F2 L' R' F2 R U B U2 R' B U 
51. (20.51) U2 F B2 L' D2 L F D B2 D B' D U' F2 L F B2 R' L2 F2 R F' D' L2 R 
52. 40.55 U2 F U2 L' F U' L2 D U2 L' U' L' R2 F' B' U F2 U' R U' B2 R' U' R D2 
53. 21.37 U' L2 D' F U B' D2 F' R2 L F' L B' R L2 D F2 B' U2 L2 B' R' U' F' B2 
54. 25.10 B' R' L2 U2 B2 R' B U D' R U B2 F' D R D' U L2 R' F D2 U' F B2 R2 
55. (1:06.65) L2 U' F U' F2 L2 U L F L D2 F D' R B' F' L U' B2 R' L' B F2 R' F 
56. 30.87 R' F' L U R' F' B' L2 D B' L2 U R' L' B' U2 D' B F2 U2 L2 U B U2 F 
57. 28.71 B2 D U2 F' R2 D' R B U' D' R2 B F L' B U2 L R F2 D' U2 B R2 F' R 
58. 42.22 D2 U' F' L' D B2 R D' B' D U2 F2 R' D R B' R2 D L U2 D' L' R F' L' 
59. 27.68 F' U' B' R' U' R F D R2 U R2 U2 D2 F D' L' B2 F U D' F2 B2 R' L' B2 
60. 34.51 U' L F2 L' R F' L D L' F L' F D' R2 B D' U' R F2 B U' L2 U' R U2 
61. 28.46 F2 U B2 U B2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F' U B2 D F' B' L2 F B' L2 U D2 
62. 33.50 L2 B2 D B' L R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L D' L R2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' R2 U' B F R' D 
63. 46.47 D B R U B' D2 B2 R' B2 D F2 B2 L2 R F' L F R2 B' D2 U2 F' U F' D 
64. 36.93 F U' R' B2 R2 F U2 D2 L U' L U' B' L B2 U B L' B U' R2 D2 U2 R B 
65. 28.30 F' D B2 D R' U D B' F2 U B' D2 F B R' F2 R U F R' B' D2 F L2 D 
66. 32.05 U' F2 R D R D U' B' F2 U2 F' D' B2 L2 R U' F L' U2 F' U' R2 F2 D L2 
67. 25.78 F2 R B2 R2 F2 D R' F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 D L' F2 R F L' U2 D' B2 R F' U 
68. 31.09 L' D2 L' B R' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R' B L2 B2 U' F2 R L F' B U2 L' R B 
69. 31.46 L F' R' D B' U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R B R B2 R2 D' U F2 R' F' 
70. 33.41 B L F' U L2 U' D' B' U2 B F L R2 F B R2 L2 B2 F U' D' R U D R' 
71. 26.88 U2 F' R' U R2 U2 B2 F U B F R2 F B' U' B2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 R' U F2 L2 
72. 33.47 B2 F2 R F D2 R D2 L F2 B' L F' B' R' B' F2 L2 F B' D2 L F' R2 D2 B 
73. 28.31 R' U' D' L F' D' F' D2 U' B D R U' R2 F' D' R U' B' L2 B2 U' L' F L' 
74. 26.55 B R2 F B' L' D' B2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' R B2 R' F L B' R U B2 U2 L B2 
75. 32.70 F2 U2 B F L' R D' F' L B' F2 L' F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' U2 R' B2 D 
76. 25.13 R2 U F B2 U' R B R L' B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 D2 R L' B D B F L' D2 
77. 32.89 F L F2 D2 F' L F' L2 U' D B D U L2 F' L2 U2 L' U L2 D B' R2 L2 F' 
78. 24.11 U R L B' F L2 D2 F2 U L' U D' F2 U' F2 B2 R' D2 L' R D' F2 D F2 D' 
79. 26.33 R U2 B' F' L' B' D B U2 B U2 L' D B' F U L' R B' R' L' D R' B R2 
80. 22.66 B D2 L U2 F B2 U2 F B2 D U2 R' U2 D2 R' D U' F2 L' R2 B2 R U' F D' 
81. 30.48 R' F' U F' B D2 B R' F' B R F' D' R' B2 U2 F' U D' R D' L' F2 B2 D 
82. 23.62 U2 L' F' U' D' L R' F' R' F' L2 B2 U2 R2 L' B D2 L2 U' F2 L D' R2 F2 L 
83. 27.03 R F' R L' D L2 R D2 R B D' R' L2 F' L D F' B U' B R B' R F U2 
84. 33.74 L' U' R2 U2 B' U2 D' L' R2 F R L' F' D F2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 L B D' B' L' 
85. 25.14 B2 U B2 F' U' R F L' F L' U' F L F D U B2 D' B2 D B F' R U2 F' 
86. 29.07 F' L2 R F' U B2 D U' B2 R D' L F B2 D U' L2 D F' D2 L2 R F2 L' B 
87. 24.98 B2 F' U' R' U2 B2 U' L R B2 D' B' R F U D' R' F L2 F' L' U L2 B' U 
88. 34.88 U B L' U' B U B2 R2 F U D B' L2 D L U' B' L2 B' L B' L D' B U2 
89. 30.53 B' L2 D' U' B' R' F U' D2 L' D2 F2 L' F B2 U R2 D2 L F L2 D' R2 B R' 
90. 30.60 B R' B' D' R2 B2 D' U2 R F' U' D' L B2 R2 B' D' U' B' D' F' B' D' U2 B2 
91. 29.50 D L R D' L2 B D F' B2 L2 B2 F' L U2 D2 R' L' U2 B D' L2 B' F R2 L' 
92. 33.31 R F B2 D B2 L2 B' F' L2 U B' R' D' L R2 U' D2 B2 R' D' B L' F2 B U' 
93. 32.98 R' B2 L D2 R B U F2 L D2 U' B' L' B' U' R L2 D2 L' D F D' R2 F B2 
94. 28.40 D B2 R2 D2 U' L D R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L2 F B U' R' B R' B2 L' F' L F 
95. 31.94 L2 U2 F' B' R' U F' D' R D B2 F' R2 D U F' L R B D R2 U L' B2 U2 
96. 33.03 U2 R2 U2 D' R' B' L' B2 U L' F' R2 U R2 B2 U R2 F2 L' R U F L R' B' 
97. 22.83 F2 D U2 F' D' B D F2 U2 F2 U' D2 F2 U L2 F2 L B F R2 B2 F R D L 
98. 38.62 R' F U2 R' B2 U2 L2 D' R' L F2 U2 B2 F' R2 L2 U B2 F' R2 U2 F' B2 D' B2 
99. 27.15 U' B2 U2 L B D U F D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L' R2 D2 F2 R B' F2 L2 U R2 B' F2 
100. 21.72 B2 L' D2 B R' U' D F' D' L' D2 U2 F R2 D F2 L2 D F' D B' L U2 L' B2


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 28, 2013)

I decided to practice 4x4. Everything but single is PB.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 36.71
worst time: 53.78

current avg5: 45.34 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 39.39 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 42.59 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 41.20 (σ = 1.83)

current avg50: 43.35 (σ = 2.45)
best avg50: 42.94 (σ = 2.60)

current avg100: 43.89 (σ = 2.45)
best avg100: 43.89 (σ = 2.45)

session avg: 43.89 (σ = 2.45)
session mean: 43.85


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2013)

1. 2.23 U R B' R' U' B L' R u'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> wtf
> 
> I tried the WeiSu yesterday; it popped. A lot.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it needs like 100 solves for break in and then clean, tension, etc. then more breaking in and then it's amazing


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 28, 2013)

7.49 R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B F D B2 F' R U' R2 F' R' F2

EDIT: YESYESYESYESYESYES

Average of 5: 9.88
1. (7.49) R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B F D B2 F' R U' R2 F' R' F2 
2. 10.64 R' F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 U R2 B F R2 U2 L' U B' D2 
3. (11.48) L2 U B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' B' R2 D2 R D' B2 R B' D 
4. 9.07 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F D2 B D2 F L' D R' B' U2 L F' D R F' 
5. 9.94 R2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 R2 D2 B' D' L' R2 U2 L2 F' L' F


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 28, 2013)

34.28, (46.02), 33.02, (28.88), 31.56 = *32.95*
34.28, (46.02), 33.02, (28.88), 31.56, 41.91, 41.13, 45.90, 36.11, 42.75, 34.68, 39.84 = *38.12*
*39.53* average of 50

4x4. Average of 5, I don't even know how...


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

I ordered a WeiSu. Chris I swear you'd better be serious about the amazingness XD


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 28, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 34.28, (46.02), 33.02, (28.88), 31.56 = *32.95*
> 34.28, (46.02), 33.02, (28.88), 31.56, 41.91, 41.13, 45.90, 36.11, 42.75, 34.68, 39.84 = *38.12*
> *39.53* average of 50
> 
> 4x4. Average of 5, I don't even know how...


Watwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwat!!!!!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2013)

38.82 4x4 with double parity


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 29, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 34.28, (46.02), 33.02, (28.88), 31.56 = *32.95*
> 34.28, (46.02), 33.02, (28.88), 31.56, 41.91, 41.13, 45.90, 36.11, 42.75, 34.68, 39.84 = *38.12*
> *39.53* average of 50
> 
> 4x4. Average of 5, I don't even know how...



Faster than my avg5 and single pbs... :fp

Edit: and my avg12 is sub-34...


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I decided to practice 4x4. Everything but single is PB.
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 36.71
> ...


Slow Drew lol.


----------



## kcl (Oct 29, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Faster than my avg5 and single pbs... :fp
> 
> Edit: and my avg12 is sub-34...



You must be consistent as heck..


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

I was told to pick up a 6x6 again since I haven't touched it for awhile and have a comp with it in two weeks. Not much later, this happened:

1:58.12, 2:13.99, 2:04.59 = 2:05.57 mo3


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 29, 2013)

Square 1 ao5 - 18.70 

Times: 18.05, (26.71), 17.53, 20.52, (17.46)

SUCK IT JAY! moo.


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2013)

1:16.90 Ao5. I had two that were so close to PB (1:13.46 and 1:14.22). Faster one had no parity, other one had double.

EDIT:
1:07.54 single
1:14.43 Mo3
1:14.63 Ao5

EDIT2:


Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
29-Oct-2013 11:14:21 - 11:35:04

Mean: 1:16.56
Average: 1:16.24
Best time: 1:07.54
Median: 1:15.21
Worst time: 1:27.47
Standard deviation: 6.06

Best average of 5: 1:12.89
4-8 - 1:14.22 1:13.46 (1:22.30) (1:07.54) 1:10.98

1. 1:27.47 F2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 L' R' U' L R D2 Fw U2 R2 Fw' D Fw2 Rw F Uw' D B R' F Uw' R Fw2 D' Rw2 U2 Fw B Rw2 U' Uw' R2 F B Rw2 B2 Uw'
2. 1:20.27 Fw2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' Rw D' R2 U' Rw' Fw Rw U' F L' Uw2 F D' Fw' L' Uw F' D R2 Uw B' Rw2 F Rw2 F2 Fw' L R' Uw2 F2 Fw2 D2 F' R'
3. 1:16.20 F U' B2 L Fw' D L2 Rw2 B' R2 B2 R2 U' Uw2 L U' Uw' Rw' R2 Uw' D' R' Fw U2 Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' B Rw' Uw2 R2 U2 D Fw2 B' Uw F' Fw'
4. 1:14.22 Uw Fw2 L Rw' D2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 B2 Rw R Uw2 D B' L2 U2 Fw R U F Fw2 Rw F' U' D' R U2 R' F2 Rw' D' Rw F2 R F L Rw' R'
5. 1:13.46 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw L Fw' B D R2 U' B Rw Uw' D Fw2 B2 Rw' Uw F' B2 U2 B L' F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R' F' B L' Rw U' Uw' B' Uw2 L2 D' Rw2
6. 1:22.30 B' Uw' Fw2 B2 D2 B L2 R F Fw B D2 L' R2 B Uw Fw2 Rw B2 L Rw2 R' F L' B' U' Fw2 U2 D Fw B U D F Rw' Uw2 D2 B D2 F2
7. 1:07.54 F Uw' D' L R2 Fw' R' B R' U F2 Fw B' Rw2 Fw L U' R' Fw U2 D2 Rw' Fw' B' R2 Fw Uw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw R2 U2 Uw2 D2 F2 Fw2 B Rw
8. 1:10.98 F2 Uw' D L' F' Rw2 R2 F2 L2 F' B2 Uw B2 D' F' L R' Uw Rw R2 Uw' D2 Fw' U' D' Rw2 D2 L2 U' Uw2 L' R Fw' U2 D' F2 Rw' Fw B L'


And still going

EDIT3: 1:17.22 Ao12. I've started getting worse again (Mean of last three was sup-1:20)


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 29, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Slow Drew lol.



I decided I would try to fix that. More 4x4 today probably.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2013)

44.38, 41.36, 45.18, 39.61, 43.33, 42.82, (45.70), 44.54, 39.75, (37.74), 45.50, 43.25 = *42.97*

First 4x4 avg12 since worlds. Can't wait for the Weisu!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 29, 2013)

(33.10), 14.90, (13.86), 15.24, 18.66 = 16.27 Sq-1 avg5

4th sub NR I think.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 29, 2013)

4x4 single

42.37

Omg full step without anything particularly lucky, there is even a pll parity(but pll skip). But ther is almost no pause, looked ahead all the way through. Yay!


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 29, 2013)

What the heck with all these people practicing 4x4. I haven't gotten any serious 4x4 practice (more than 12 solves) in weeks. I'm not used to the Weisu, so I can't get good times, and I haven't had time to get back into my Shenshou.

Nobody catch up to me plox


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 29, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> What the heck with all these people practicing 4x4. I haven't gotten any serious 4x4 practice (more than 12 solves) in weeks. I'm not used to the Weisu, so I can't get good times, and I haven't had time to get back into my Shenshou.
> 
> Nobody catch up to me plox



Nah, I will
just need to figure out how to get a weisu to reach my hands


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2013)

15:30 single with a G perm, and visible improvement at 4x4:


----------



## KongShou (Oct 29, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Nobody catch up to me plox



I will, 
within a few years.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> What the heck with all these people practicing 4x4. I haven't gotten any serious 4x4 practice (more than 12 solves) in weeks. I'm not used to the Weisu, so I can't get good times, and I haven't had time to get back into my Shenshou.
> 
> Nobody catch up to me plox


This is basically me right now too lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2013)

15puzl 5.199, 84 moves, *16.157tps !!*


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 29, 2013)

Square-1
number of times: 599/599
best time: 5.31
worst time: 26.88

current mo3: 12.37 (σ = 3.71)
best mo3: 8.99 (σ = 0.71)

current avg5: 11.42 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 9.87 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 12.34 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 10.80 (σ = 1.57)

current avg50: 12.68 (σ = 1.80)
best avg50: 11.67 (σ = 1.77)

current avg100: 13.50 (σ = 2.66)
best avg100: 11.89 (σ = 1.88)

session avg: 12.83 (σ = 2.21)
session mean: 12.99



P.S. the forum is BLUE


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 29, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> What the heck with all these people practicing 4x4. I haven't gotten any serious 4x4 practice (more than 12 solves) in weeks. I'm not used to the Weisu, so I can't get good times, and I haven't had time to get back into my Shenshou.
> 
> Nobody catch up to me plox



Mostly because of the new MoYu WeiSu 4x4 that just came out.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 29, 2013)

15.73, 18.33, 11.49, 18.15, 10.39, 10.74, 10.76, 11.35, 10.94, 13.89, 11.56, 12.21, 15.21, 8.34, 11.46, 15.09, 15.90, 14.04, 9.10, 10.89, 11.14, 11.15, 10.69, 8.63, 10.18, 12.71, 14.00, 12.15, 12.14, 14.79, 13.09, 11.11, 12.54, 6.70, 14.41, 12.00, 12.05, 11.39, 11.39, 16.14, 5.78, 10.31, 10.98, 11.48, 11.31, 13.94, 12.01, 18.44, 16.11, 12.95, 13.23, 10.53, 14.15, 11.56, 11.84, 13.94, 11.01, 9.13, 10.08, 19.61, 9.38, 10.15, 12.69, 16.46, 11.44, 12.73, 10.43, 14.08, 13.18, 15.00, 11.01, 10.23, 12.61, 14.18, 13.40, 9.55, 14.18, 10.43, 11.33, 14.91, 9.01, 7.68, 12.78, 10.95, 13.35, 11.65, 8.31, 10.38, 9.84, 14.75, 12.28, 12.61, 15.85, 9.01, 11.36, 9.14, 12.78, 10.18, 10.23, 10.11, 10.96, 14.65, 10.79, 12.04, 12.33, 12.38, 8.49, 13.99, 18.06, 15.59, 14.29, 17.20, 11.63, 12.43, 14.82, 16.20, 10.54, 10.69, 8.50, 14.24, 9.64, 10.01, 12.54, 16.79, 10.91, 10.62, 10.05, 12.18, 13.09, 11.93, 12.41, 7.66, 13.08, 9.90, 13.70, 13.60, 9.16, 12.11, 15.01, 6.84, 11.94, 14.94, 14.19, 12.48, 11.68, 12.83, 10.68, 14.10, 6.45, 13.48, 12.71, 11.16, 12.51, 15.49, 8.61, 13.28, 8.34, 12.28, 12.61, 9.51, 13.08, 9.68, 14.55, 12.78, 11.15, 13.30, 9.36, 10.54, 13.46, 12.75, 14.01, 11.75, 14.78, 10.40, 12.00, 8.85, 10.66, 9.13, 16.35, 15.04, 11.90, 13.23, 16.10, 12.15, 11.09, 14.28, 8.15, 14.14, 12.89, 13.69, 13.90, 14.35, 10.96, 12.34, 11.29, 12.56, 12.58, 8.81, 14.63, 12.93, 15.88, 13.51, 7.59, 14.90, 12.78, 13.23, 9.80, 15.96, 10.83, 11.23, 19.31, 9.41, 9.15, 13.23, 12.89, 13.84, 10.24, 13.38, 16.25, 15.76, 9.78, 11.95, 17.06, 15.04, 12.34, 10.93, 12.41, 11.79, 11.98, 11.11, 13.09, 10.93, 9.44, 10.85, 12.64, 12.29, 11.51, 10.90, 8.81, 11.73, 7.54, 16.00, 13.19, 10.93, 10.80, 8.74, 17.30, 7.81, 13.31, 15.61, 12.36, 11.01, 10.13, 10.99, 9.74, 11.73, 10.40, 15.46, 13.15, 13.49, 11.43, 16.09, 11.31, 11.04, 10.66, 9.80, 11.59, 19.73, 12.01, 21.54, 11.14, 12.63, 13.74, 13.18, 12.56, 10.98, 13.43, 11.21, 12.74, 13.29, 12.50, 12.75, 23.46, 9.33, 13.71, 12.64, 14.26, 11.99, 15.78, 14.78, 16.53, 12.36, 11.46, 13.30, 14.54, 20.24, 12.44, 15.29, 13.05, 19.14, 15.56, 14.13, 14.80, 12.13, 13.25, 13.53, 12.61, 10.94, 15.94, 10.36, 15.49, 11.06, 10.64, 15.41, 13.86, 11.09, 13.42, 7.46, 14.10, 12.20, 10.45, 11.68, 12.24, 15.00, 26.88, 12.35, 22.70, 14.43, 16.41, 16.68, 13.05, 12.96, 16.41, 14.08, 12.56, 20.83, 8.85, 13.73, 21.81, 14.51, 13.34, 19.70, 10.64, 12.44, 20.08, 9.82, 15.45, 19.98, 9.54, 17.89, 16.18, 11.50, 13.55, 6.81, 11.56, 20.91, 10.43, 9.94, 13.51, 14.51, 14.91, 13.42, 15.01, 8.65, 13.25, 13.04, 8.70, 9.85, 11.36, 20.18, 12.09, 13.75, 13.09, 9.66, 15.88, 18.61, 9.35, 12.04, 12.58, 16.33, 13.93, 13.09, 16.69, 13.94, 15.49, 13.68, 8.36, 25.15, 16.19, 12.08, 10.23, 16.39, 15.45, 11.54, 13.40, 12.18, 10.05, 10.36, 10.51, 9.94, 11.89, 16.16, 11.45, 13.85, 8.68, 11.05, 16.51, 14.08, 10.68, 15.79, 17.93, 12.30, 12.27, 13.45, 12.13, 13.93, 15.80, 14.93, 10.90, 11.10, 15.93, 13.15, 9.26, 15.64, 19.74, 11.78, 15.86, 12.19, 14.75, 8.30, 14.89, 9.94, 14.23, 14.49, 10.59, 19.83, 7.43, 10.58, 15.49, 15.25, 10.99, 11.85, 17.76, 20.64, 14.31, 5.31, 13.26, 16.33, 13.05, 14.79, 10.04, 14.71, 15.45, 9.35, 16.45, 12.59, 11.73, 15.39, 7.69, 22.56, 15.48, 13.51, 16.71, 12.49, 13.49, 13.91, 9.29, 16.30, 12.18, 16.13, 12.90, 11.40, 9.94, 10.30, 12.39, 12.90, 18.51, 12.35, 16.63, 15.70, 15.38, 17.18, 9.65, 11.79, 15.79, 14.01, 13.36, 12.75, 10.63, 10.84, 13.84, 10.31, 14.31, 8.66, 10.35, 15.21, 12.20, 11.50, 8.18, 16.20, 13.08, 18.30, 23.14, 14.04, 23.04, 20.89, 14.60, 9.24, 8.75, 12.48, 11.21, 10.23, 15.61, 13.69, 19.93, 12.35, 23.90, 14.94, 10.58, 12.16, 13.54, 9.70, 19.00, 14.34, 10.88, 11.80, 9.55, 15.48, 9.75, 13.79, 15.98, 12.85, 11.94, 10.83, 17.65, 20.16, 18.46, 9.83, 21.55, 19.39, 18.50, 12.79, 14.99, 14.18, 13.73, 12.86, 16.00, 13.69, 11.50, 12.48, 11.65, 13.56, 13.55, 11.30, 13.58, 15.04, 12.36, 11.99, 7.93, 14.76, 7.68, 15.63, 12.34, 12.95, 9.48, 16.14, 13.30, 12.95, 13.71, 11.81, 14.54, 13.19, 13.99, 12.30, 12.89, 9.59, 9.16, 8.21, 11.81, 20.81, 14.13, 17.36, 11.37, 14.76, 9.41, 14.41, 15.51, 15.06, 10.85, 12.58, 12.56, 13.55, 13.24, 11.34, 10.85, 11.35, 8.83, 16.23, 12.05


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 29, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> 15.73, 18.33, 11.49, 18.15, 10.39, 10.74, 10.76, 11.35, 10.94, 13.89, 11.56, 12.21, 15.21, 8.34, 11.46, 15.09, 15.90, 14.04, 9.10, 10.89, 11.14, 11.15, 10.69, 8.63, 10.18, 12.71, 14.00, 12.15, 12.14, 14.79, 13.09, 11.11, 12.54, 6.70, 14.41, 12.00, 12.05, 11.39, 11.39, 16.14, 5.78, 10.31, 10.98, 11.48, 11.31, 13.94, 12.01, 18.44, 16.11, 12.95, 13.23, 10.53, 14.15, 11.56, 11.84, 13.94, 11.01, 9.13, 10.08, 19.61, 9.38, 10.15, 12.69, 16.46, 11.44, 12.73, 10.43, 14.08, 13.18, 15.00, 11.01, 10.23, 12.61, 14.18, 13.40, 9.55, 14.18, 10.43, 11.33, 14.91, 9.01, 7.68, 12.78, 10.95, 13.35, 11.65, 8.31, 10.38, 9.84, 14.75, 12.28, 12.61, 15.85, 9.01, 11.36, 9.14, 12.78, 10.18, 10.23, 10.11, 10.96, 14.65, 10.79, 12.04, 12.33, 12.38, 8.49, 13.99, 18.06, 15.59, 14.29, 17.20, 11.63, 12.43, 14.82, 16.20, 10.54, 10.69, 8.50, 14.24, 9.64, 10.01, 12.54, 16.79, 10.91, 10.62, 10.05, 12.18, 13.09, 11.93, 12.41, 7.66, 13.08, 9.90, 13.70, 13.60, 9.16, 12.11, 15.01, 6.84, 11.94, 14.94, 14.19, 12.48, 11.68, 12.83, 10.68, 14.10, 6.45, 13.48, 12.71, 11.16, 12.51, 15.49, 8.61, 13.28, 8.34, 12.28, 12.61, 9.51, 13.08, 9.68, 14.55, 12.78, 11.15, 13.30, 9.36, 10.54, 13.46, 12.75, 14.01, 11.75, 14.78, 10.40, 12.00, 8.85, 10.66, 9.13, 16.35, 15.04, 11.90, 13.23, 16.10, 12.15, 11.09, 14.28, 8.15, 14.14, 12.89, 13.69, 13.90, 14.35, 10.96, 12.34, 11.29, 12.56, 12.58, 8.81, 14.63, 12.93, 15.88, 13.51, 7.59, 14.90, 12.78, 13.23, 9.80, 15.96, 10.83, 11.23, 19.31, 9.41, 9.15, 13.23, 12.89, 13.84, 10.24, 13.38, 16.25, 15.76, 9.78, 11.95, 17.06, 15.04, 12.34, 10.93, 12.41, 11.79, 11.98, 11.11, 13.09, 10.93, 9.44, 10.85, 12.64, 12.29, 11.51, 10.90, 8.81, 11.73, 7.54, 16.00, 13.19, 10.93, 10.80, 8.74, 17.30, 7.81, 13.31, 15.61, 12.36, 11.01, 10.13, 10.99, 9.74, 11.73, 10.40, 15.46, 13.15, 13.49, 11.43, 16.09, 11.31, 11.04, 10.66, 9.80, 11.59, 19.73, 12.01, 21.54, 11.14, 12.63, 13.74, 13.18, 12.56, 10.98, 13.43, 11.21, 12.74, 13.29, 12.50, 12.75, 23.46, 9.33, 13.71, 12.64, 14.26, 11.99, 15.78, 14.78, 16.53, 12.36, 11.46, 13.30, 14.54, 20.24, 12.44, 15.29, 13.05, 19.14, 15.56, 14.13, 14.80, 12.13, 13.25, 13.53, 12.61, 10.94, 15.94, 10.36, 15.49, 11.06, 10.64, 15.41, 13.86, 11.09, 13.42, 7.46, 14.10, 12.20, 10.45, 11.68, 12.24, 15.00, 26.88, 12.35, 22.70, 14.43, 16.41, 16.68, 13.05, 12.96, 16.41, 14.08, 12.56, 20.83, 8.85, 13.73, 21.81, 14.51, 13.34, 19.70, 10.64, 12.44, 20.08, 9.82, 15.45, 19.98, 9.54, 17.89, 16.18, 11.50, 13.55, 6.81, 11.56, 20.91, 10.43, 9.94, 13.51, 14.51, 14.91, 13.42, 15.01, 8.65, 13.25, 13.04, 8.70, 9.85, 11.36, 20.18, 12.09, 13.75, 13.09, 9.66, 15.88, 18.61, 9.35, 12.04, 12.58, 16.33, 13.93, 13.09, 16.69, 13.94, 15.49, 13.68, 8.36, 25.15, 16.19, 12.08, 10.23, 16.39, 15.45, 11.54, 13.40, 12.18, 10.05, 10.36, 10.51, 9.94, 11.89, 16.16, 11.45, 13.85, 8.68, 11.05, 16.51, 14.08, 10.68, 15.79, 17.93, 12.30, 12.27, 13.45, 12.13, 13.93, 15.80, 14.93, 10.90, 11.10, 15.93, 13.15, 9.26, 15.64, 19.74, 11.78, 15.86, 12.19, 14.75, 8.30, 14.89, 9.94, 14.23, 14.49, 10.59, 19.83, 7.43, 10.58, 15.49, 15.25, 10.99, 11.85, 17.76, 20.64, 14.31, 5.31, 13.26, 16.33, 13.05, 14.79, 10.04, 14.71, 15.45, 9.35, 16.45, 12.59, 11.73, 15.39, 7.69, 22.56, 15.48, 13.51, 16.71, 12.49, 13.49, 13.91, 9.29, 16.30, 12.18, 16.13, 12.90, 11.40, 9.94, 10.30, 12.39, 12.90, 18.51, 12.35, 16.63, 15.70, 15.38, 17.18, 9.65, 11.79, 15.79, 14.01, 13.36, 12.75, 10.63, 10.84, 13.84, 10.31, 14.31, 8.66, 10.35, 15.21, 12.20, 11.50, 8.18, 16.20, 13.08, 18.30, 23.14, 14.04, 23.04, 20.89, 14.60, 9.24, 8.75, 12.48, 11.21, 10.23, 15.61, 13.69, 19.93, 12.35, 23.90, 14.94, 10.58, 12.16, 13.54, 9.70, 19.00, 14.34, 10.88, 11.80, 9.55, 15.48, 9.75, 13.79, 15.98, 12.85, 11.94, 10.83, 17.65, 20.16, 18.46, 9.83, 21.55, 19.39, 18.50, 12.79, 14.99, 14.18, 13.73, 12.86, 16.00, 13.69, 11.50, 12.48, 11.65, 13.56, 13.55, 11.30, 13.58, 15.04, 12.36, 11.99, 7.93, 14.76, 7.68, 15.63, 12.34, 12.95, 9.48, 16.14, 13.30, 12.95, 13.71, 11.81, 14.54, 13.19, 13.99, 12.30, 12.89, 9.59, 9.16, 8.21, 11.81, 20.81, 14.13, 17.36, 11.37, 14.76, 9.41, 14.41, 15.51, 15.06, 10.85, 12.58, 12.56, 13.55, 13.24, 11.34, 10.85, 11.35, 8.83, 16.23, 12.05



let me guess Sq-1?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Square-1
> number of times: 599/599
> best time: 5.31
> worst time: 26.88
> ...



What the actual monkey poo.


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> number of times: 599/599


Why 599 and not 600?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2013)

8:10.74 4x4 solve

lol


----------



## kcl (Oct 29, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Square-1
> number of times: 599/599
> best time: 5.31
> worst time: 26.88
> ...



Wat.. Gogogogo WR



antoineccantin said:


> 8:10.74 4x4 solve
> 
> lol



How much did you explode the cube..? XD


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 29, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Square-1
> number of times: 599/599
> best time: 5.31
> worst time: 26.88
> ...



okso, me and you will both WR at Hillsdale sound good?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wat.. Gogogogo WR
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you explode the cube..? XD



Core misalign, then tried to fix but ended up having to dis-assemble half the cube and put it back together.


----------



## kcl (Oct 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Core misalign, then tried to fix but ended up having to dis-assemble half the cube and put it back together.



Ouch.. It was a SS right?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Ouch.. It was a SS right?



yeah


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> okso, me and you will both WR at Hillsdale sound good?



I'll come and we can make it three.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Core misalign, then tried to fix but ended up having to dis-assemble half the cube and put it back together.



ur slow I got a 7:53 4x4 single today csch the cube exploded on the first turn


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 29, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> okso, me and you will both WR at Hillsdale sound good?



I really hope so lol


----------



## KongShou (Oct 29, 2013)

wtf

34.96

wtf

wtf

ok so i hand scrambled and the first centre was solved, and the first cross edge was solved but rest of the solve was all normal, why such a big jump in time? wat? this beat my pb by almost 10 seconds, what?

and i still average sup50.

god why are u doing this to me?


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 29, 2013)

KongShou said:


> wtf
> 
> 34.96
> 
> ...



Clearly one centre and one cross edge is taking you like 10 seconds ;P
Good job though!


----------



## KongShou (Oct 29, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Clearly one centre and one cross edge is taking you like 10 seconds ;P
> Good job though!



cheers

but my pb is like really fast for me, beat my average by over 8 seconds. And this beat that by another 8 seconds. Im inclined to think that it is a timer error. I kind of look up and was like wtf and had a spaz attack.


----------



## qaz (Oct 29, 2013)

17.34 average of 50
was hovering around 17.00 until i failed solves 44-47 :/

7 sub-15 



Spoiler



1. 16.76 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F R' U' B2 F L' B2 R L2 U2
2. 19.30 F2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L' F' D F2 D' R' L2 F' R2 F2 U'
3. 14.10 F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 F U R' L' D U2 F D' U2
4. 17.57 L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U L' D' R' D' F' D F2 D L2 B
5. 19.70 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U F2 U R2 L2 D B' D F D F' R' F R D' F2 U'
6. 15.35 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' U L D' U R2 U2 L' B' R' B R
7. 18.48 D' L2 D B2 U B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B' D' U L' D2 F' R B L' D
8. 17.37 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R F' L U2 R2 B' L2 B D R U'
9. 16.00 D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D B L B F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D' L' U2
10. 20.74 B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D L F' D R' L2 F R' L B2 L
11. 17.79 D R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U R F' D R D' U R2 B'
12. 16.16 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' U' R2 U R2 B' L' B2 R2 L' B2 D' F' R2 U2
13. 18.40 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D L D' U2 L U2 R' L' U2 F' U2
14. 16.53 B2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U2 B L' D B U' R L' F2 D U2
15. 18.89 L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 R' F2 R D F U2 B' D B
16. 13.81 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F R D F' L' B F R' B2 F2 D
17. 16.81 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L' U2 F L U2 F D' U2 R L2
18. 17.39 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 D U R2 B R' F2 R' L D B2 R B' D
19. 18.57 R2 U F2 R2 D2 U F2 D L2 D2 U' R' B' R2 B L' B L' F' L' D U'
20. 19.29 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B' L' D2 B L2 F2 L2 D B2 U
21. 15.17 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D U2 L2 B' U2 F U L2 D R D2 B' D'
22. 14.91 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' L2 B' D L' D R' F2 D U'
23. 15.04 D R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B R D U R' D F U B' F2
24. 16.11 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L' B L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U F D2
25. 18.28 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U' B R' F' D' U2 R D2 R U B U'
26. 15.16 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D' U' R2 F2 D2 B' R' U B R F' D2 R' U' L' U2
27. 15.85 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 L B U F' D U' L' B' U' F U'
28. 16.42 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R' B' L' U B2 F L2 F2 L2 D U
29. 17.61 B2 R2 D' U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B R D R2 F' D' B F2 R'
30. 18.22 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U L' U F' D B2 F2 D' B' D' U'
31. 15.20 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' L' B2 U' R2 L' U F U R' U2
32. 17.54 R2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F D2 L D2 R D2 B F2 R2 L2 U
33. 19.05 F2 D L2 U' B2 U R2 D B2 U B' R2 D' U' F' R' D2 L' D' B' U'
34. 22.16 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R B2 L F' L2 U' L F' R U'
35. 15.47 B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R' B2 L D' L2 F U B F L
36. 13.79 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' U2 F R' U B2 D' R2 L
37. 13.72 R2 F2 D2 U B2 D R2 L2 U L2 U' L B F2 D2 R B2 R2 L2 D L D2
38. 18.94 D B2 D B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B U' L' B' R F2 L' F L B' U2
39. 18.10 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 L F D R' L' U' F' R U2
40. 16.92 D F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B D F' L D2 U' L2 B R' L U'
41. 20.33 R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B U' L D' R' D' F R B2 F2 U'
42. 17.94 L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D U2 B2 R2 B' R F2 U' F2 D2 F R2 D B2 L'
43. 14.68 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 B' L F L D B' F2 L' B2 F2 U'
44. 21.81 L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R D' L' F' U' F' D2 B' F2 U'
45. 21.97 D F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 R2 B' L' F R2 B' D2 B' L U R2 D'
46. 19.90 U2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F' D' B R D' F R2 F D' R' U'
47. 23.76 D' R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' F' D R' D B' R L2 U2 B' F2 D'
48. 13.10 F2 U' R2 D B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' B' R' B2 L2 U' R D2 B' U R U'
49. 16.62 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D B U2 L' U F2 D F L U2 R
50. 16.57 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B' U2 L' D' R2 F U2 R' B D' U'


----------



## KongShou (Oct 29, 2013)

1;42.90

5x5 pb i fink

edit:
sub 2 ao12 1:58.43:

2:04.59 1:44.48 (2:23.26) 2:17.65 2:05.79 1:43.39 1:54.15 2:02.82 2:00.72 1:58.28 (1:42.90) 1:52.47


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 30, 2013)

lol

33.27 avg12, 32.08 avg5

1.	(35.48)	D' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw R B' D' Uw U' Rw D2 B2 Fw F2 L Fw L' B' Fw' F R B' Fw L R' F D2 R2 Uw F' Uw' F U2 Fw' U B
2.	33.84	U2 Rw' Uw2 B Rw' B2 Uw L2 Rw D' B Rw' D L D' Uw2 L' Fw' L Rw' B2 F' Rw Fw' Uw2 B' L2 Rw R2 U Rw2 F R2 B Rw' D U B Fw' L
3.	33.86	D Uw Fw2 L2 Uw L2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D2 Uw Fw Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' R Uw2 Fw L R2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw U' Fw2 Rw B Fw2 Rw D2 U Rw R' U2 Rw2 D'
4.	34.25	Uw U Fw L Uw' U2 R F R Fw' F D' Uw2 U Rw Fw2 L' B' Uw2 Rw' D' B Fw' D' U L Rw2 R' B2 F' L D L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2 L' Fw' F
5.	34.86	Rw2 R2 D Uw2 B F' Uw' U' Fw' F D' B Uw2 B R' U' B2 R' D Uw2 L' B D2 Uw2 Fw' L' R' D U2 Fw R2 Fw' U2 B' Fw2 L U F' Uw2 R2
6.	32.73	Uw U B' Fw' F' D2 R Fw U2 R' Uw Fw Rw Uw F' R D' Rw2 R' D2 U' B Fw' D Fw2 R2 Fw' R2 Uw Fw' L R Uw' U2 B2 R Fw2 U' L2 R'
7.	33.92	D2 R B U F2 L2 Rw2 R2 F Rw U2 B2 L Rw B' R' Fw' L Uw' L Uw L Rw' R2 D2 Uw' U' B D Uw' U2 L R2 D2 L' D Uw L Uw' F'
*8.	32.56	L' R B F' D Uw U' L' Rw2 R F Rw' R' B' Fw2 D2 L Rw R U2 L' U B Fw2 D' U B2 Fw F' L2 Rw U2 L' Rw2 R2 U' F2 L2 Rw R
9.	31.26	Fw' R2 Fw' D' Uw R2 Fw L2 B2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 Uw F' D2 B' D' Fw2 L U B' L2 B2 Fw U2 Rw' F2 Rw R' B' Fw F2 D2 F2 D' U2 Fw' Uw R' B'
10.	32.99	B2 Fw F' D' Uw' U Fw2 L' Uw2 L' Rw Fw2 Uw B2 F' Uw L2 Rw' R U2 L Fw' Uw B2 D Uw U F' L' Rw R2 Uw2 L Rw R' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw R2
11.	32.41	R' D2 Fw2 F' D2 B L' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' R2 Fw D U2 L Uw Rw' F' D2 L2 B2 D' R D L2 B2 D U' L2 D2 Uw U' R2 B F' D L' Rw2 U
12.	(31.06)	B2 Fw F' Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw' B Fw F2 Rw2 D2 B' Fw R' D' U B' F2 Rw Uw2 Fw R U Rw' F2 U2 L' D2 U L' Rw2 R Uw' R U2 Fw Uw' U F*

next solve was pop. avg5 had 3 OP no PP

edit: did I use SS or Weisu????? Guess plox


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2013)

WHAT THE FUUUUUU-







Reconstruction:


Spoiler



y' x' U F' r' F r' y' x l x l F2 l' z' x' F2 l' x' y' x' z F' U r' F r z' l' U' l y' x F r2 z' U r U2 r' z x' U' r' F' l F r' F' r F' r' l F l2 U2 l x' F U2 r l' U r U2 l r2 F' U r U r' l' U' l U l' U' l U l' U2 l x' R' L U' F R' F' x' U' R U r2 x2 R' U' R U r x' L2 F' L F r' U L' U' l x L R' L R2 L U' R U l r' U' F R' U F' r l' R' U' R U r l' x' U L' U' l U' R U r' x R2 L' F' L F r x2 U2 l2 x L2 U L' U' r l' x' U' R U l2 x r' U' F R' U F' r x2 U2 x r' U' F R' U F' r x' l U' F R' U F' l' F2 y2 U' y' R2 B U' F2 y' U R U2 R2 U' R y' R' U R y L' U' L R U2 R' y U' R' U' R L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L y' U R U' R' F' y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R 

ana;nyjgmhmayynvyvhhrqnhrvhrnanpgjmhqpuqrfvayynhmmqfjjuffmpnfmgvynhmgugmnyvhrrjjvnhjjurjuffvuuyngjujmrfvjrfvjrjjvnkdnyfhkgnfijmmyykfijunejfegdhmjefvydkdkkdfijvmjjfffhkjgurkfijurnjefvfijmykkegdhunnjjvvyddjefurnfijvvymfhkjgunnjjymfhkjgunvfhkjgra;hh;;fakkofhhajijjkkfiakji;efdijjk;fkfiejjdjefdffdajifkg;;aiifkfijijifi


----------



## Iggy (Oct 30, 2013)

qqwref said:


> WHAT THE FUUUUUU-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waaaaaaaat


----------



## Iggy (Oct 30, 2013)

22.27, 22.30, (20.51), 22.21, (24.91) = 22.26 Sq-1 avg5

Sucky average, but really consistent.


----------



## Emily Wang (Oct 30, 2013)

OH: 14.00, 14.91, (19.34), (11.71), 12.83 = 13.91

like 1.5 seconds better than my last PB, 11 was a PLL skip.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 30, 2013)

14.54 Sq-1 single with parity. EO skip though.

Edit: 12.76 fullstep single. Without parity of course.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 30, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> OH: 14.00, 14.91, (19.34), (11.71), 12.83 = 13.91
> 
> like 1.5 seconds better than my last PB, 11 was a PLL skip.



 no way no how am I ever beatin' that, you can have the female record in that I ain't even tryin'.  jkjk But seriously wow I am jelly. Great job


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> lol
> 
> *33.27 avg12*
> 
> ...



wut, such a big jump O.O, your previous pb is high 33 right? got to catch up
oh, and it's weisu, since my SS never pops on me, but then everybody else's SS pops here :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 30, 2013)

Did an 7.84 then 5 solves later 8.00 then later in the avg 7.17+2 I really need PB


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2013)

wtf




EDIT: 34 solves in an average is still 16.00
EDIT2: End of session.





I've improved by two and a half seconds overnight.

EDIT3: 16.21 Ao50
PB by exactly 1.5 seconds.

EDIT4: 16.59 Ao100
Previous PB was 18.03

-----

EDIT5: 1:08.21 single with G perm


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 30, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-10-30
avg of 12: 11.90

Time List:
1. 10.95 L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U B' L' U' R F U2 L2 U' B2 D' U' 
2. (9.97) B R2 D' F D L F L2 U' L' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 
3. 11.63 F R2 B' D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 U2 L F' L2 B2 U' B L D' R D' 
4. 13.09 F' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' F2 D L2 R U2 B2 D2 F D' U2 R' 
5. (13.55) B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' F U L' D U2 R F' R' B' 
6. 12.50 F L2 R2 F' L2 U2 B D2 F2 U R D2 L2 U' L' R' B R' D' 
7. 12.64 D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 R U2 L2 F2 U B F R U' L2 B' R' D R U' 
8. 10.78 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 R B2 D R B' R2 U' F' U2 F' 
9. 10.85 R2 F2 U2 F' U L F' R2 U' R' F2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 
10. 12.80 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' B2 R' F' L U R2 D R' U' L2 
11. 12.71 U2 B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 R' U2 L F' L2 D U B2 L2 U2 F' L' D' 
12. 11.02 B' U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L' B L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2

pb, but had two lock ups


----------



## timeless (Oct 30, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH ao12: 26.84
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





timeless said:


> been getting 23-25 avgs lately
> OH AO5: 23.21
> 1. 23.56 D2 L2 D' L U2 D' B D R F' U F2 B' U R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' R B L2 U2 R2
> 2. (53.95) U2 L R F U R D' F D' U' L' B R L D' R U F2 D' F2 B D' U B' R2
> ...



OH Average of 5: 23.02
OH Average of 12: 26.62


Spoiler



. (19.87) R' L' D R2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 B F2 D' F2 B2 L B U2 B' L U' R2 D R' B2 
. 29.99 F R U' R' L U2 L B' U D F' U' B' U2 R2 L2 F D R' F2 B D L R F2


1. 25.84 B' L' U' L' F2 U2 L F R L2 D R2 F U R' U' L' F R' B U' L R F' U' 
2. 22.48 L R' D2 L D2 B' F' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' R2 B R L2 D' F' U B D' F2 D F2 
3. 34.23 D L' R F R' D' L' F' L R2 D L F' L2 U2 B' D U2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 D' 
4. 34.87 B F2 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 R2 U' B D' F' L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 R' D2 U2 B2 
5. (35.25) F2 R' F2 D2 U2 B R2 U R' U D' L R2 F2 B L2 U2 L2 R D B' D U F' R2 
*6. 30.29 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 F' R' L2 U' L2 D' B U2 R2 B2 L R' D2 F2 D B' F2 L' D2 L2 
7. 20.17 B F' L2 U2 D2 R2 L F2 R' U' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B' D' U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R L 
8. 25.71 R D B R' F' B' R2 B L' F L B' F2 U' F B2 L' F B D' U L F' B D' 
9. 21.09 B2 F D2 B L F2 B2 R' B L B2 U' B D2 F U F' R U B2 U' F2 L R' U2 
10. 22.98 D2 B' U D' F2 U' F R2 L2 U B F R2 D2 U' L D2 R2 B2 D B R2 L2 U2 F'* 
11. 24.98 D' B' R' D B2 F2 U F2 R B' U B2 R2 U B' U2 B2 D U B2 F2 L' D U' R2 
12. 23.69 L R2 U D' L2 F B D' L R' F' U' D2 B R2 D2 L' U B2 F' L' B' R2 F R'


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 30, 2013)

number of times: 112/112
best time: 34.82 *PB*
worst time: 1:07.88

current avg5: 48.87 (σ = 6.87)
best avg5: 41.92 (σ = 1.23) *PB*

current avg12: 46.66 (σ = 5.21)
best avg12: 43.64 (σ = 2.03) *PB*

current avg50: 48.48 (σ = 5.25)
best avg50: 46.28 (σ = 3.89)

current avg100: 47.40 (σ = 4.80)
best avg100: 47.26 (σ = 4.61) *pb* i guess

session avg: 47.72 (σ = 4.66)
session mean: 47.92

(44.36), 41.58, 40.90, (39.40), 43.28 = 41.92 avg5

41.58, 40.90, (39.40), 43.28, (53.86), 43.12, 42.48, 43.36, 45.14, 47.14, 46.54, 42.88 = 43.64 avg12


----------



## timeless (Oct 30, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH Average of 5: 23.02
> OH Average of 12: 26.62
> 
> 
> ...



OH Average of 12: 24.82
1. (20.17) B F' L2 U2 D2 R2 L F2 R' U' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B' D' U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R L 
2. 25.71 R D B R' F' B' R2 B L' F L B' F2 U' F B2 L' F B D' U L F' B D' 
3. 21.09 B2 F D2 B L F2 B2 R' B L B2 U' B D2 F U F' R U B2 U' F2 L R' U2 
4. 22.98 D2 B' U D' F2 U' F R2 L2 U B F R2 D2 U' L D2 R2 B2 D B R2 L2 U2 F' 
5. 24.98 D' B' R' D B2 F2 U F2 R B' U B2 R2 U B' U2 B2 D U B2 F2 L' D U' R2 
6. 23.69 L R2 U D' L2 F B D' L R' F' U' D2 B R2 D2 L' U B2 F' L' B' R2 F R' 
7. 27.06 L2 R' D L' R F2 L' D L' F U2 D' F2 R B' D' U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U R' D2 
8. 24.49 B2 D2 F' B' D2 F2 R U F R' L2 U' B' F R B L2 U2 B' R D2 L' D2 B L 
9. 29.22 D' L2 U2 B L2 U2 R' F2 U2 D' L' B' R2 F L2 B' D' U L B' R B2 R2 U D 
10. 23.60 F B L2 F2 R2 F' L B2 U2 R' U D R' U F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F U' B2 L' U' 
11. (33.51) F R' U2 B2 D2 U2 L D2 F' U2 F' D2 R U' D F2 D U L U' D2 B D' F B 
12. 25.36 L' D U' B R2 L D' U R' U F2 D L R' B2 R U' L' D R' L' F2 D F' B'


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 30, 2013)

More 4x4. 
number of times: 288/288
best time: 35.48
worst time: 53.78

current avg5: 43.60 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 39.39 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 41.66 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: 41.06 (σ = 2.77)

current avg50: 42.12 (σ = 2.64)
best avg50: 42.08 (σ = 2.61)

current avg100: 42.75 (σ = 2.62)
best avg100: 42.75 (σ = 2.62)

session avg: 43.43 (σ = 2.51)
session mean: 43.39


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 30, 2013)

Couple of 40s killed the ao12. too inconsistent lol

Average of 5: 31.66
1. 32.47 L' Uw' Fw2 D U Fw' L Uw R Uw L' R' D B2 D' F' B U' Fw2 D2 U B R' D R F2 Rw2 D2 B2 Rw2 U' B' R2 U' D2 Rw D Rw2 B' Fw' 
2. 32.99 B2 F2 R' Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 B R' U Rw R B2 U D2 R Uw2 Rw' L' Fw' D Fw2 D' R Fw R' U2 Rw R' U2 Uw F Uw' D2 Fw2 U2 Fw Rw' R2 F' 
3. (27.61) Fw2 R' U2 L Fw2 B' Uw F' Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw' U' B' R Uw D2 L F Fw R2 F2 D' L' Uw2 Fw2 L2 F D2 U Uw2 L' B' U' R Uw B D L B 
4. 29.53 L2 U D' F D U F2 Fw' L B2 D2 L2 F R2 Rw F2 L R' U' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Rw' B2 R Fw D Fw' D Rw' Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw' Rw2 Uw R' Fw2 D' F' 
5. (34.35) U' B' L B2 U2 F2 Uw' L F2 U2 Uw Fw D' Uw Fw B2 R' D Uw' Fw B2 D Rw' U' Uw' Fw2 L2 R' Uw B' D Uw2 B2 Uw2 D2 F2 B R' D L'


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 30, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Couple of 40s killed the ao12. too inconsistent lol
> 
> Average of 5: 31.66
> 1. 32.47 L' Uw' Fw2 D U Fw' L Uw R Uw L' R' D B2 D' F' B U' Fw2 D2 U B R' D R F2 Rw2 D2 B2 Rw2 U' B' R2 U' D2 Rw D Rw2 B' Fw'
> ...



Gah, just after I got a 32.08 avg5


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 30, 2013)

14.65, 14.82, 12.29, 14.47, 12.42, 13.32, 13.31, 14.59, 15.04, 12.79, 12.78, 10.04, 11.63, 12.39, 11.69, 11.51, 12.93, 12.47, 13.26, 12.71, 10.10, 12.84, 11.59, 14.55, 11.01, 9.37, 9.48, 10.45, 10.17, 10.22

number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.37
worst time: 15.04

current avg5: 9.96 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 9.96 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 11.18 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 11.18 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 12.31 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 12.30

yeeee sub 10 avg5 3x3


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Gah, just after I got a 32.08 avg5



Bill is too fast.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> 14.65, 14.82, 12.29, 14.47, 12.42, 13.32, 13.31, 14.59, 15.04, 12.79, 12.78, 10.04, 11.63, 12.39, 11.69, 11.51, 12.93, 12.47, 13.26, 12.71, 10.10, 12.84, 11.59, 14.55, 11.01, 9.37, 9.48, 10.45, 10.17, 10.22
> 
> number of times: 30/30
> best time: 9.37
> ...



I thought I saw 9.20 avg5 on weekly comp?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2013)

33.86 4x4 single.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I thought I saw 9.20 avg5 on weekly comp?



Yeah this one's just good for me.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, what the ****.

*7.83 avg12, 7.63 avg5*

1.	7.26	R' F R' U R' D' B2 F D' B D2 F2 D2 R B D' U2 L2 D2 U R D U2 B F'
2.	7.15	R D U R' B' D' U' R2 B2 R' D2 B2 F' D2 R' U R' D' U' L2 D' L R2 D U2
3.	8.55	F L R U2 B F2 L F' U2 R D' U' L2 U2 L F' R' U' F2 R2 B F2 L R' U'
4.	8.23	U' L R F D' F' R2 F L F2 D' U' B L' D U L D' L2 R D L2 R F2 U2
5.	7.98	L' D R' D U L2 B2 R' D2 R' B D U2 R' F' L' R D2 U L R F L B' F
6.	8.12	B L2 F2 U' R2 D B L' B D2 L B2 D U2 R2 D2 L R D F D' U2 F2 U2 L2
*7.	(6.98)	R2 U F' L' R2 D2 U2 L D' U F2 L B' F' D U2 B2 F D U' B F2 L2 R2 U'
8.	8.16	B' L D2 U L U2 R D' L' R F' U F2 L2 D2 U L2 R' B2 F' L' R2 B' F2 U'
9.	7.14	F2 D L2 D2 B' F L2 F L2 R' D F2 L2 R' B' D' L2 F L' D2 U B2 F' R D'
10.	7.95	D' U' F2 D U' L R' U2 F2 R2 D' R' D2 B' F2 D' U2 F U L F2 D' U2 F2 D2
11.	7.80	L B F L2 R B U L2 B' U2 F2 U L2 D U B' R2 D' F' L' R' B2 L D R2*
12.	(8.76)	D B F D' L2 R' B F2 U B2 F L D U' B' F2 D2 L2 R2 B F' L R B2 D2

And a *8.82 mo50,* which is obviously sub-9 avg50. gg antoine and jay


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, what the ****.
> 
> *7.83 avg12, 7.63 avg5*
> 
> ...



Now I feel bad... I suck compared to you.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, what the ****.
> 
> *7.83 avg12, 7.63 avg5*
> 
> ...



............. wat. You weren't even sub 10 a few months ago.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ............. wat. You weren't even sub 10 a few months ago.



this

you averaged 12 at worlds

edit: sub-9 avg12 on video or it didn't happen.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> this
> 
> you averaged 12 at worlds
> 
> edit: sub-9 avg12 on video or it didn't happen.



I avged 10 at worlds!!! I just failed.

I'll try to get a good avg12 on cam weekend after this if I have time. Too much homework. I was procrastinating theory homework while doing this.

edit: also, two years ago I didn't know how to solve a rubik's cube, so 2 seconds improvement in 1/12 that time is not that crazy.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, what the ****.
> 
> *7.83 avg12, 7.63 avg5*
> 
> ...



wtf. gj on sub-8 club :tu. 

but seriously wtf, just 2-3 weeks ago your pb was 9.09 ao12. It took me about a year to get from that to sub-8.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2013)

Classic excuses. I would believe the "I averaged 10 at worlds and now high 8". But the "I just did over 50 solves in a session but have no time for an average of 12 this weekend" is a s*** excuse and makes me doubtful.

Anyway, 39.56 sq1 ao12 with two counting 55s, and a 35.25 ao5 

Cube shape, parity and EP in general have improved heaps.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 31, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf. gj on sub-8 club :tu.
> 
> but seriously wtf, just 2-3 weeks ago your pb was 9.09 ao12. It took me about a year to get from that to sub-8.



thanks bill!

Frankly though, this improvement isn't particularly crazy, I went from 17.83 official average to 11.87 in ~months.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, what the ****.
> 
> *7.83 avg12, 7.63 avg5*



wow your getting really fast at pyraminx !!

15puzl 6.369 avg100 with all solves sub 8.5

Best average of 100: 6.272, 4.496, 6.607, 6.648, 5.256, 7.720, 5.039, 6.271, 7.935, 6.806, 5.967, 6.824, 7.816, 5.887, 8.119, 4.863, 5.272, 5.296, 5.064, 5.711, 4.655, 5.911, 6.768, 5.335, 7.503, 6.080, 6.151, 5.719, 7.416, 6.143, 6.416, 6.855, 6.294, (8.487), 7.839, 5.231, 6.376, 6.607, 6.911, 6.176, 5.160, 5.992, 7.065, 5.176, 5.911, 6.518, 7.472, 6.348, 5.136, 6.255, 6.143, 6.039, 6.024, 7.799, 6.999, 6.999, 5.616, 6.423, 5.912, 8.279, 5.768, 7.735, 7.638, 6.511, 5.535, 6.608, 6.392, 6.944, 6.071, 7.320, 6.735, 6.199, (3.512), 6.623, 5.706, 5.471, 7.616, 8.213, 6.325, 5.888, 5.631, 4.383, 7.774, 5.793, 6.599, 7.087, 8.359, 7.096, 6.935, 6.648, 5.599, 8.103, 5.239, 4.959, 6.200, 5.351, 5.223, 5.343, 7.984, 7.032 = 6.369


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 31, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Classic excuses. I would believe the "I averaged 10 at worlds and now high 8". But the "I just did over 50 solves in a session but have no time for an average of 12 this weekend" is a s*** excuse and makes me doubtful.



First of all, I definitely did avg 10 at worlds.

Second, I can see where you're coming from, although I seriously have lots of homework and a piano recital this weekend, and it usually takes me hours to get decent averages on cam.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, what the ****.
> 
> *7.83 avg12, 7.63 avg5*
> 
> ...



Wait, so now you have a sub 8 Ao12, but you don't have 5 single yet?


----------



## notfeliks (Oct 31, 2013)

14.96 3x3 PB single.

R D B2 F' U' B' D' B2 L2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 U' D' L U2 B' R' U2 R' B L F'


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2013)

After learning advanced cube shape I've progressed so much faster O_O

number of times: 17/17
*best time: 20.12*
worst time: 55.20


current avg5: 45.30 (σ = 2.24)
*best avg5: 30.15 (σ = 8.33)*


current avg12: 40.74 (σ = 6.55)
*best avg12: 36.35 (σ = 8.54)*


session avg: 39.11 (σ = 8.14)
session mean: 38.94

Last week I was averaging mid 50


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 0.004 is 20% of the last 3puzl avg12 uwr that wasnt by me
> => am 20% cooler than everypony else at slidysim



That would make you _roughly_ 80% faster not 20%

You're trying too hard to reference that show.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 31, 2013)

1.88 ao50 and 1.45 ao5

Average of 5: 1.45
1. 1.52 U2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R' F2 
2. (1.09) F U R' U' R' U' F R' U2 
3. 1.46 R' U2 F' U' R' F' U F U2 
4. (3.86) U' F2 R2 F' R' U F U2 R2 
5. 1.38 R' F R F' R2 U F' R' F2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> That would make you _roughly_ 80% faster not 20%
> 
> You're trying too hard to reference that show.



i said 20% cooler not 20% faster


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 31, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Wait, so now you have a sub 8 Ao12, but you don't have 5 single yet?



I only have 5 sub-7s... I suck at singles.


----------



## Julian (Oct 31, 2013)

Average of 5: 3.00
1. (2.50) L R U L R' L R U' l r' u 
2. 3.43 U B U L U' L R' B l' r' 
3. 2.66 U' L' B U L R' L' B' u 
4. (5.40) L B U L' B R' U R L l' r 
5. 2.91 U R' U' R B' R' U R b u

Are you serious...
My pb ao12 is 4.00, lol.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> After learning advanced cube shape I've progressed so much faster O_O
> 
> number of times: 17/17
> *best time: 20.12*
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2013)

last scramble: (-5, 6) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) /


Cubeshape: / (-4, 6) / (6, -2) / (5, 4) / (-3, 0) /
CO+EO: (4, 6) / (-3, 0)
CP: (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3)
EP: (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -1) / (0, -2)


Got 20.7, should've been faster.

Edit: 17.18 single, fist fist, EO skip, JJ, UU.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 31, 2013)

2-5 relay in 3:17.366 

45 seconds improvement in 4 months

Edit: 1:14 2-4 relay


----------



## bran (Oct 31, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 9.91
1. 10.08 L F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 B' U F' L2 U2 F D' U2 R2 
2. (8.68) U2 F2 U2 B' R' B' L2 U2 F' L' F2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 D 
3. 10.83 F2 R D2 L2 B' U' R' U D2 L U2 B2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 
4. 10.43 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R' F U B' L F' L2 D L2 U2 
5. 9.26 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B D' L' R' D' U' L' R2 D F 
6. 10.97 B2 R2 U' B L' D R B L2 F R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D R2 D L2 
7. 9.63 L' U F D F2 L F L2 D' L2 D2 F' B2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 
8. (12.94) D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 B' R2 D R2 F2 R U' L2 D2 L F' U' 
9. 11.15 L2 R2 F R2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 F' D R' D L R' 
10. 8.77 U D' L' B2 D L2 U' B R2 L F2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 
11. 9.11 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' B' U2 R F L2 R F2 D' F R2 
12. 8.88 F' L F U2 B R L U' L' F' R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2013)

bran said:


> PB Average of 12: 9.91
> 1. 10.08 L F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 B' U F' L2 U2 F D' U2 R2
> 2. (8.68) U2 F2 U2 B' R' B' L2 U2 F' L' F2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 D
> 3. 10.83 F2 R D2 L2 B' U' R' U D2 L U2 B2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2
> ...



Register for Melbourne Spring/Cube day, you're fast as hell.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 31, 2013)

18.588 OH
B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U F L' D B2 U2 B2 R2 U B U'

PLL skip. 2nd sub 19, 6th sub 20.
It's feels kind of weird to get OH solves close to my 2H average.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2013)

(46.80), 51.16, 49.44, (59.77), 56.11, 52.59, 50.69, 56.46, 52.71, 52.52, 57.75, 53.69 = 53.31 4x4 avg12

Pretty good, no sup 1s. I need to work on consistency though.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 31, 2013)

First sub-1:00. Not that big of an accomplishment, but still an accomplishment nonetheless.

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=quLqtL_DV0k[/video]


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 31, 2013)

3x3, pretty good, I am content with this avg.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.72
worst time: 16.16

current avg5: 11.30 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 10.21 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 11.46 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 10.97 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 11.70 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 11.71



Spoiler: times



11.65, 12.89, 9.87, 12.88, 10.22, 16.16, 14.09, 14.45, 9.71, 13.78, 9.69, 10.47, 11.68, 11.90, 11.38, 15.85, 9.79, 14.84, 10.82, 10.44, 9.85, 12.83, 10.60, 11.03, 12.27, 15.85, 12.09, 8.78, 12.59, 11.61, 11.83, 11.59, 10.42, 8.62, 7.72, 12.29, 11.81, 12.95, 10.21, 12.32, 12.43, 13.49, 10.95, 11.05, 11.15, 11.60, 12.55, 10.74, 10.11, 11.55


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 31, 2013)

Average of 12: 14.12
1. 12.35 (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -1)
2. 13.88 (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3)
3. 17.05 (0, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
4. 14.69 (3, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (6, -4) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / 
5. 13.82 (0, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (6, 0) / 
6. (18.34) (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / 
7. 12.15 (0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -1) / 
8. 12.90 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / 
9. (12.03) (-2, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -2)
10. 14.86 (-2, 6) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, -4) / (2, -1) / (0, -4) / (3, 0)
11. 14.87 (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)
12. 14.63 (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (4, -5) /


EDIT: 15.94 avg100


----------



## timeless (Oct 31, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH PB PLL SKIP (18.76) U' L F U' L2 D F2 R2 L' D' R' U' R F L2 B' F' R2 D' B F2 R' F' L R2



OH Single - 2 move cross, easy f2l, cw a perm
(17.22) R' B U D2 B' L2 D2 B' L B' U B2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 D' L' D' L F B2 L2 U

edit; just got another sub 20, 19.86 R D2 U' B' D2 U2 R2 D' L' R D2 U R' F U2 D L' D' B2 F L2 D2 F R' B2

edit again;


timeless said:


> OH Average of 5: 23.02
> OH Average of 12: 26.62
> 
> 
> ...



oh Average of 5: 23.01
1. 26.54 F L' R2 B2 U D' R2 U2 D R' B2 R F2 D R U' R F B D2 R B2 R F' U2 
2. (17.22) R' B U D2 B' L2 D2 B' L B' U B2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 D' L' D' L F B2 L2 U 
3. (30.47) B R U' B2 U F' B L' R2 U' B U F' R' D2 B' L' D' L' B' F R' U D2 F' 
4. 19.86 R D2 U' B' D2 U2 R2 D' L' R D2 U R' F U2 D L' D' B2 F L2 D2 F R' B2 
5. 22.62 D2 B L2 U' D' B D L2 U D2 B U' D2 B' L D2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' B' F' U2


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 31, 2013)

7.45, 7.69, 9.91, (6.79), 9.31, (10.26), 7.18, 9.80, 6.89, 7.76, 8.26, 8.20=8.25 PB
last 5 are 7.73 Ao5
9.01 Ao100 and 8.93 Ao50


----------



## timeless (Oct 31, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH ao100: 31.00
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OH ao100: 31.00
> ...


OH AO100: 30.48


Spoiler



Average of 100: 30.48
1. 34.00 F2 D2 L' B' D U L2 D L D' L D' F2 R2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R U' R2 F' D' 
2. 43.10 F B' R' D' F L' U D' L' B2 D B2 R L' U2 F' R F U' F2 B2 L F U' L 
3. 29.10 D F2 U' R' U2 B2 U2 L' R B L F' B' D L' F U B' R L' U' D2 R U' F2 
4. 48.61 L' F' R2 D' B' R2 D2 R U' D F2 U' R L2 D2 R2 B' U R2 L2 U' R2 D' B' R 
5. 40.24 R' U2 D' F2 L' F2 D R' F2 U' R D' U2 L' F2 R L2 B L D2 F2 R U' R2 U' 
6. 43.82 L2 R D F2 R F' L F2 D R' F D L F L2 F2 B D F D' F B L2 B' F 
7. 25.95 B' F2 D' R F' R D U2 F U2 L' D2 L F2 U' F' U' B F R F2 R2 U' R' F2 
8. 26.65 R' B' U' L F' D' R2 B R' L F2 B2 U B2 R2 B R2 D2 U R' B2 R B2 F' D2 
9. 25.49 B U2 L U R D2 L' D2 L D2 R' U2 R2 U' B U B' F D' L2 F2 B2 D R D2 
10. 30.31 D' F U2 F' D' R' F D' F' B D' R F2 R2 B U L B' D' R' D2 U B R2 D2 
11. 41.01 R2 L U2 L F' R F2 L F' D' B2 U2 D' R2 F2 R' U2 F' D' U R D U2 B F 
12. 27.31 R F' D' F2 L2 U B' L' B D' U2 L U R' U2 L U L F' B2 U2 D' L F B' 
13. 28.95 D' R B' R F L2 B2 R2 B D' F2 R' F2 B D R U' F' U2 L' R D R' F2 D' 
14. 26.77 R D2 U2 R' B' D2 L U' D2 B' F' R' L' B F D' L F U B' L B2 L U' D2 
15. (DNF(25.12)) B L' F2 L' B' U2 B' U2 D' F L' D L2 D' F' B' U2 B' D U2 R L' D2 U2 F' 
16. 31.29 D' F U' R D2 U' B' L2 U' F B' D L' U R' D F L2 B2 D B' L' F2 B L' 
17. 33.64 U L B' F2 R' U' B D B2 U L' U D2 L R' B' D2 L D' L2 B F' D B' L' 
18. 25.58 L' F2 L' B2 L D' B2 F R2 B' U' D2 B D2 L F' L2 R2 B L' R B' F R D 
19. 25.41 B' L2 F2 B' D F' D2 F U R U2 F' L2 D' U' R U R2 F R D' U' R2 D' B' 
20. 27.93 B L B2 L U' R2 L' U D F2 L2 D' U L' B2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' L R B2 L2 U' 
21. 29.37 D L' F2 U' L2 R B R' L2 D R B' U L' F' U' B' F' U' B R' U' D2 L' U' 
22. 28.03 F D2 B2 D R U' F' R' D' L D B U R' F2 R L' F' B' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R 
23. 25.84 D' U R U' D2 F2 D U2 R' B' L B' L' F2 U' L' D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' 
24. 33.76 L2 R2 F' D2 L U' B2 U2 L D' L' D U' B D L' D' L D' F2 L' D' R2 F' L 
25. 45.85 U' F2 U B R U' L' U2 D' L B R B R2 L' D2 F2 L R F L' F R' B2 R 
26. 25.60 F D' B L' F' D2 R' U R2 L2 U' D B' R2 D B U2 R' L2 F' L D' L U2 B' 
27. 24.90 F B D' R2 L' B' L D R L' F' U L D' U' L' F' B' L2 B U2 F R' B2 L2 
28. 27.37 D' U' R B' F R' D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L' B2 L B R D' F' L D R2 D' B L' D2 
29. 26.75 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 D' L' F2 L2 R B' L' R' U' B D2 R2 U F U L' B2 D2 L F' 
30. 34.12 U F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 F U2 D' F' U2 R2 U B F D2 B2 U' D B' F L2 R2 F 
31. 24.32 B F L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B U B L2 R' D B' L F2 B U L D B D2 R F2 U2 
32. 38.04 L' B2 D' L B2 R F R' L2 U2 F D R' F D2 B L2 U' R B D' L2 U2 B L 
33. 31.19 D' F L' D' B2 L F L' F2 L' R D' L2 B2 R' B D U R L' B' L D2 F2 L 
34. 34.28 B2 R2 L' D' B' R' L' D' B' L2 R F' D' R2 F U' R2 L F' R2 B2 F D2 R2 F' 
35. 23.75 B L D' R' L F D L' F2 L U' R D' U2 R D2 F2 U' F B' L2 B D R L 
36. 57.83 R2 B' L' U' L2 F2 R' B' R2 D2 L F D F2 D L U' R B F L' B2 L U' F' 
37. 33.04 B F' U2 F2 B2 R U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' L' F' R2 L2 U2 D' L2 F R L B F 
38. 26.37 F' L U2 B L' F D2 U' L U' R2 L' F2 U' D F2 B' R' U2 B R U L2 U2 R2 
39. 26.54 F L' R2 B2 U D' R2 U2 D R' B2 R F2 D R U' R F B D2 R B2 R F' U2 
40. (17.22) R' B U D2 B' L2 D2 B' L B' U B2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 D' L' D' L F B2 L2 U 
41. 30.47 B R U' B2 U F' B L' R2 U' B U F' R' D2 B' L' D' L' B' F R' U D2 F' 
42. 19.86 R D2 U' B' D2 U2 R2 D' L' R D2 U R' F U2 D L' D' B2 F L2 D2 F R' B2 
43. 22.62 D2 B L2 U' D' B D L2 U D2 B U' D2 B' L D2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' B' F' U2 
44. 29.51 F R2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' U B2 D2 L U B D L2 F' R' F' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' 
45. 30.37 D' U R B' U' D' B D B F' U' L2 F D F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D' B R' D' L D 
46. 31.72 R B' L2 D B' L F2 R2 L' F' D2 B2 L R2 U2 B2 F' L2 F2 D R2 B' F' D' F' 
47. 34.12 F' D' L B L' R' F2 L' B2 R D R2 U' D2 B2 D' U' R U2 B U' D2 B L2 B2 
48. 30.23 U' F D U' R B' U F2 B' R D2 B U2 D R2 B L' F2 U2 F' L' D' B' R2 F2 
49. 30.17 B F2 U2 B2 U R L' F2 U' B' D2 L' U R2 L' B2 D' F' U B L2 U R' L2 D' 
50. 29.09 U2 L F L' B2 L2 R' U L2 D' B' F' R2 L2 D2 B' R' F2 B L' D U B2 D2 F' 
51. 28.13 U' B' L2 R2 F2 U' D' R B L D B F2 L' D2 L B' U R2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 
52. 29.97 R L2 B R2 B2 D F' B' D' L2 R2 D R2 U' F B' U2 R D' L2 U' F2 U L F2 
53. 27.10 L' B2 D U2 L R2 U' B' F' D' L' D F' L' B F' D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R D' B' 
54. 22.73 F2 B2 D' R D' F2 U2 B U D R' F' L' B2 F2 R L2 F U' F' B' U' L2 B' U' 
55. 28.16 F B' U2 F D' L' D2 U' R' D2 U2 F R D R2 L' D2 L2 U F2 R' L2 D R' F 
56. 22.77 L' F U2 R2 L B' F2 D B R F B2 D2 R L' B R2 L2 F' D' L F' L F2 U 
57. 35.80 R L D U2 L' F2 R' U2 F' B2 D U R' U' B' D2 L' B2 U2 F2 B U F2 R2 D2 
58. 40.66 L2 F' B' D' R F B' D L2 U2 F' L' R U F L' B U B R2 D' B L' D' L' 
59. 39.59 B' U2 B' L2 R' B2 L F' U2 F L U B2 D U' L' U2 R2 F L B' D B2 F' R 
60. 32.85 U2 L' U' D F' B L D U2 L' F2 U' F D2 B L' R' F U2 F D2 L R F2 U2 
61. 31.81 L' D' R' F2 U L' U2 D F B U' D B' U' B' F R' U2 B2 D F' U' R' L2 U 
62. 20.93 U2 F2 U2 F' U' F D B' L U' F2 U2 D R' L2 U L R B' R2 U2 D' F' U' L 
63. 37.05 R F2 L R F L' D B2 D2 U2 B' L' D' B R2 L2 U' L' D' U2 F2 B U B D 
64. 35.67 R F' D B2 L R' B2 F U D' R U2 D F' B D2 L' D' U R2 F' L F2 B' R' 
65. 38.05 B' R2 F U' L2 D' L' F' R2 U F' B2 D' B2 D R B2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U2 R' L2 
66. 33.39 D R' U2 R U D2 R2 B2 F R U' F' R U' F R' B L' D' F' R F2 B2 R F 
67. 32.08 D' L F' L2 R2 D U F2 L' B2 R U D R' L' F2 D U B D' B F2 R D' R2 
68. 30.71 D' U2 B U' R2 D' B' R2 D B L F B U D L' U D' F2 U2 B' F2 L' F L2 
69. 28.47 D2 R' F R L2 U B2 D R' L2 F' U D F L2 B F R' L2 U L D2 F B' D2 
70. 27.77 L2 B2 R' B' L' F' L' U' F U' F L B' F L2 B2 L D R D L' F' L' R D 
71. 32.84 R2 U2 L' D2 R U L F U' R' L2 D2 L' B2 D' B F2 R2 D' L' F' U2 L2 R F 
72. 23.69 F2 L D R' U' F' L D' R' D F U2 F2 B2 U' D' R' F2 D' R' D2 R B U2 L' 
73. 29.55 R2 F' B R' U L' U L U2 L' U B2 L' F2 U' B' F' L R' U L' B2 F' L B2 
74. 47.62 L2 F L' B2 U R U' D F2 D' B' R L U2 F U' R2 B' L' U2 D' L' U F2 U 
75. 23.21 L2 U' R B' L B' L2 D2 F' U' L2 R B R2 B2 D2 R' D' R B F' L2 R' D2 B' 
76. 23.38 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B U2 B' L' R2 F' B' L F2 L F2 D L2 F L F B2 U L2 F' 
77. 23.56 L R' B2 L B D B' U L' B' D' U' R2 B L' U' F2 L2 B L2 R B' R' F' L' 
78. 21.81 L U D' F2 R L2 F2 D F' L2 B F U' B' U' L2 B2 D2 B' U' B R2 L2 U2 F' 
79. 24.18 U2 D R L' U2 B2 U2 D2 R F' U2 B' U L2 R U D2 L' R' B L U' B' R' B 
80. 28.48 B' U2 L F B2 D' R2 B2 R' D2 U' R F2 U' L' R D F R' U2 F U2 L2 F2 R 
81. 51.46 R' F2 L2 B U2 D' L2 U L' R' D' B2 L D2 L F U L' R' B L B' L' R' F 
82. 21.96 F D' F' B' L' B D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F B' D' F' U F B L2 R' U R' B F 
83. 27.39 L' D R' L2 D2 L2 U' F B' L' B L F' R F' B R2 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F 
84. 35.03 L2 U' B' U2 L F2 B2 D2 R L D' U' B' R' D2 F2 D' B2 L' R D' B' D' B U2 
85. 28.12 L R F B U' B2 L2 U' F2 B' L' R2 D L' F' L2 F2 D' F' D2 F2 L' B' D2 R2 
86. 24.12 U' R U2 L F' U' R D U R2 L F' B2 R2 F' R' U F L2 R' F' L2 D2 L2 F2 
87. 39.33 B' L' R' F' D' L R2 U' R2 F2 B2 U D2 R' B D2 L' R2 F' R' U D' B' R U' 
88. 23.70 D' U' B D U2 B2 F' L2 B R U' B' F2 U2 R D L U D' B2 D R B' R' D 
89. 35.19 D2 U' F B2 U' L' F2 U2 B2 D' U F2 U2 B R D L2 R' B2 R2 L U L2 B' R' 
90. 28.69 F' U' F2 D' F L U2 L D' U2 L' F L2 D' L' U' D2 L U' D' B F' U D R2 
91. 26.64 D' F B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R B' R' U' F' L R' F' L R' U' B L F2 L U2 D B2 
92. 24.05 B2 F' R' F U2 B R U L F L' U' F2 B L2 U2 R2 U' F U R2 D' R2 F' D' 
93. 27.07 L' F' L' F2 D F2 U2 D F' R' D' U L2 B' D2 B2 L' F U' D' L' U F' B' U 
94. 38.24 U R B' D L U2 B' F D2 U R2 L D2 L B2 R F U D' R' L2 D' L R2 D' 
95. 26.95 U2 D2 B R2 U2 B D2 B2 F D' B2 D R' F2 L' U2 B2 F L R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 
96. 22.03 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L R2 B2 U' D F' D R L2 D B F' D2 B' U2 D L F2 U L' 
97. 27.55 R' D2 U2 F2 B' D B' U2 F2 R' D' U' B' U B F U' B D' U' B U2 R' D' B 
98. 21.53 D2 B2 R2 B2 F R' L' D' R' U' F2 U' L' F2 U2 D' R F' U' L' U L2 U' L' U' 
99. 21.88 F' R2 U2 F' L U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B' U' D' L2 B2 F U2 R2 L' B L' F' L2 U' F' 
100. 33.59 B2 R D' F' D L' B2 L2 B' R D' B2 U' F2 L' F U' L' U D2 B2 U F' U R'


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 31, 2013)

H-Perm sub 1!


----------



## cubenut99 (Oct 31, 2013)

9.96 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F L' D L2 B' D' B2 L' R2 
Sub 10


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 31, 2013)

Clock! 
7.92 ao12 and 5.86 single


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 31, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Clock!
> 7.92 ao12 and 5.86 single



Nice! Are you not at UKC?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 1, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice! Are you not at UKC?



No unfortunately not, I have an exam  Good luck out there, and get WR


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

4x4 51.05 avg12

57.77 54.01 47.28 50.40 47.08 (58.43) 48.00 51.36 51.84 (42.89) 57.76 45.00


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 4x4 51.05 avg12
> 
> 57.77 54.01 47.28 50.40 47.08 (58.43) 48.00 51.36 51.84 (42.89) 57.76 45.00



your so slouxw i can solve 15puzl in 30 secondes qiqiqi


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> your so slouxw i can solve 15puzl in 30 secondes qiqiqi



ok am average 20% of your avg so am 20% cooler than you but ok this is 4x4 realcueb


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ok am average 20% of your avg so am 20% cooler than you but ok this is 4x4 realcueb



ty for clarifizatiun tygj.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 1, 2013)

0.01 from PB avg5:





and yes I did try to roll it.

Average of 5: 3.65
1. (5.48) U R' U' R B L' U' B' b' u
2. 3.65 B' L' R' U L' R L' R' l r b' u'
3. 3.51 U L' U R B' L' R' U' l' u'
4. 3.78 L B U' B' L' R' U' L l b
5. (3.20) U' L U B L U' R' B' l b' u'


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 1, 2013)

6x6

2:04.35 mo3
2:09.00 avg5
2:10.66 avg12


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 1, 2013)

6.76 with AUFless PLL skip


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 1, 2013)

inb4 someone asks why you didn't film


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2013)

28.11 average of 5, 30.84 average of 12 square-1. Parity only twice in 12 solves. Averaging about 34~ after my average of 50. Cube shape time has dropped so fast over the past two days :3



yoshinator said:


> 6.76 with AUFless PLL skip



If you're sub 9 on average, wouldn't a 6.76 single with PLL skip no AUF be about average? Nice solve I guess.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 2If you're sub 9 on average, wouldn't a 6.76 single with PLL skip no AUF be about average? Nice solve I guess.



a) no. PLL takes me less than 1.5 usually
b) I'm not sub-9 on avg, more like low 9s or 9.1


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> a) no. PLL takes me less than 1.5 usually
> b) I'm not sub-9 on avg, more like low 9s or 9.1



It's so weird, I guess we average about the same, but I'm like "6 meh whatever."


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> It's so weird, I guess we average about the same, but I'm like "6 meh whatever."



I average 16.5, and when I get a solve 3 seconds less than that I'm like "oh ok cool solve but meh whatever." I get really excited when I get 12 second solves though.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2013)

34.98 4x4x4 single. WeiSu/yau.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 1, 2013)

Square-1 PB Single: 

49.92 (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) /

First solve of the day


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> It's so weird, I guess we average about the same, but I'm like "6 meh whatever."



I suck at singles, pruf:

3x3: 6.71 single, 7.83 avg12
4x4: 29.16 single, 32.08 avg5, 33.27 avg12


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 1, 2013)

So I decided to practice 4x4 today and was suddenly Sub-1:30...By far the the most strange average for me in awhile (it could have been faster if I hadn't derped on the 1:50 parity and the dnf parity). Also, sub-1:20 average of 5.
Average of 12: 1:22.93
Average of 5: 1:16.03
1. 1:25.67 F R' f' R2 F2 R2 F u' R' D2 r' U2 f2 L r' f' r f D' R' f u' f' D U r2 F2 r' D U2 r L2 F' f2 R2 r' U' L R2 U 
2. 1:20.66 f F L D' B2 L D' u2 f2 L B2 L u R L U L2 R' D' r' D R F2 B R r' f' L2 r f2 u' B' L' U' f2 r2 U' u2 L2 U' 
3. 1:18.10 B u L2 D U' u R2 D r2 D' f' F r u' r' F' r D2 u r f u r' F2 L2 F L' u B' F' U' R2 B2 L' u D2 F' r L' F' 
4. 1:20.03 F2 r' B' u F' r2 R2 D' u' F L' r' D F2 R' F2 u D' B U' L2 R U2 F f' B' L' U' L2 U u2 D2 R' F2 R U' R B r u2 
5. 1:17.19 L' U2 u r2 B L U' R' U D2 F2 B' u U2 R2 F u r u' F2 r u R u L f F' L2 f' F' L' U' F' r2 B r f R2 F' u' 
6. 1:55.86 u2 U2 L' f2 L' B' D2 F' R2 u f F2 B' u2 U' B2 u2 B D' R F2 r B R2 D R r2 L' B F' R2 U r B' D L R2 f2 D' U2 
7. 1:13.83 R' f U2 B' u2 L' F' D u' B2 R' r' L2 F' U L2 f' R2 D U r' D r' F2 L2 U' r' F' D' u f u' F' u2 U' B2 u' B2 L2 U 
8. (DNF) D2 r B2 U u' r2 D B u2 F u R U L u2 L' R F r2 R2 B2 u B U f' L2 u2 L D2 U B2 f2 R' D B2 r F B R r' 
9. 1:22.02 B' R' B' r B2 U D' r B L U u2 F2 L' F2 L2 U' D B R' f2 D' r2 F2 D2 r' D' u2 F2 L' r B F2 u' F' f u' U2 D L2 
10. (1:12.24) U' L U2 D r2 F L2 r2 D2 U2 B' F' U' L2 F' D' B r L2 D R' U2 f U D' B' D u r2 u D2 F2 U B2 D2 L' r' R' f' B' 
11. 1:12.26 r2 u2 L' F2 L u B' u F L' D U2 L R' r F2 R' F2 R' L2 f2 F r' F2 U' D2 B' u' F' r' F2 D' f' u r D' U2 u' r2 f 
12. 1:23.65 D' r' F r R2 U' u F R B' F2 u' F' f u f' D' f' r R2 U B' L u D' R' D2 u' R' F B' U2 F B2 D' B F' D2 L2 U


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 1, 2013)

58.30 4x4 single.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 1, 2013)

tied pb




6.289 B' R2 F D2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 F2 U F' L R2 F2 D' U' R F' D' 

x z2
B r U' r' R' D
L' U' L U y' L U L'
R U2' R' y U L' U2 L
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U


----------



## bran (Nov 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Register for Melbourne Spring/Cube day, you're fast as hell.



Can't because of religious reasons and don't worry I probably won't even get sub-15 at the competition.


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I average 16.5, and when I get a solve 3 seconds less than that I'm like "oh ok cool solve but meh whatever." I get really excited when I get 12 second solves though.


I average 18.5, and don't care if I get 13s. For me, 12s and 11s are "oh ok cool solve but whatever". I've only ever got one sub-11, and I can't remember my reaction  But I'm really inconsistent. You can see just how spread out my times are from just this month from this.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 1, 2013)

4x4 
number of times: 50/50

best time: 31.81
worst time: 47.12

current mo3: 36.26 (σ = 3.91)
best mo3: 35.82 (σ = 2.22)

current avg5: 38.57 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 37.46 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 40.18 (σ = 3.51)
best avg12: 38.70 (σ = 1.31)

current avg50: 39.85 (σ = 2.97)
best avg50: 39.85 (σ = 2.97)

session avg: 39.85 (σ = 2.97)
session mean: 39.86


Not bad, new Moyu Weisu


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 1, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 110/110
best time: 15.00
worst time: 42.65

current avg5: 23.47 (σ = 2.09)
best avg5: 20.36 (σ = 3.07)

current avg12: 25.32 (σ = 3.93)
best avg12: 22.44 (σ = 2.49)

current avg100: 25.56 (σ = 4.33)
best avg100: 25.37 (σ = 4.42)

session avg: 25.30 (σ = 4.20)
session mean: 25.44

Squarreeewoihrqkwuywhaj11


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 1, 2013)

New 4x4 PB single: 1:56.74
First sub 2...

With DP! 

200th post also

Edit: 1:48.18


----------



## Selkie (Nov 1, 2013)

New Ao5 and Ao12 3x3 PBs...

Average of 12: *15.71*
Average of 5: *14.45*

1. 16.42 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U F' L2 R' D2 U L' D' U2 L' R' 
2. 18.36 R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U L2 U2 F' U2 L F R2 U' F' U' R' D2 
3. 16.03 L2 F' U2 R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B U L B' D' B2 L R' B L B2 
4. 15.73 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 L B2 R' F L D' B' U B F 
5. (20.09) L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 L B2 R' B D2 U L' B2 F L U2 F' 
6. 13.83 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' U' B' D F' U R B R' D2 U2 
7. 14.85 B L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L2 B U2 R2 F' D' R' F 
8. *18.55* U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 U L' U' B' D2 R B2 D R2 D' B' D2 
9. *14.70* U2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 F' U' B F2 D L B R F2 L' 
10. *14.39* D2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 U' L2 R D2 U B R' D' F R2 
11. *14.26* D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 U R2 U B U2 L B R' U 
12. *(13.78)* U2 R2 D2 F' D F2 L B U2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F2


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 1, 2013)

*5x5 ~ 1:50.43 PB ao12* <3
1:49.09, 1:53.06, 1:43.27, 1:56.28, 1:48.29, (1:41.22), 1:58.26, 1:56.77, 1:50.93, (1:59.86), 1:45.33, 1:43.00
Sub-2 is easy now
edit: 1:36.38 PB single


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 1, 2013)

mean of 3
current: 13.96 (σ = 1.99)
best: 10.63 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 5
current: 14.46 (σ = 1.12)
best: 11.01 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 12
current: 13.75 (σ = 1.34)
best: 11.90 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 50
current: 13.11 (σ = 1.19)
best: 12.59 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 100
current: 13.02 (σ = 1.25)
best: 12.75 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 1000
current: 12.92 (σ = 0.97)
best: 12.92 (σ = 0.97)

Also 15 Sub 10s and 2 consecutive sub 10s for the first time


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 1, 2013)

2:23.69 2-5 relay

2, 11, 1:30, 41 (2x2, 3x3, 5x5, 4x4)


----------



## rj (Nov 1, 2013)

4x4 single: 1:52.35. First sub 2!


----------



## Username (Nov 1, 2013)

Got my WeiSu: First ao12 on it (not PB)

avg of 12: 53.16

Time List:
1. 48.55 D2 r2 B R' B' f' L D' u f' F2 D2 r' R2 B u' U' D f' u2 r2 B' R' B2 u2 U F2 U' u D B2 f' U2 f' B L' u' f' B L 
2. 58.01 B2 L' B2 R2 r2 L D B' R f R2 r B D2 B' f' D' L2 u' L' r2 R' F' u' B r F' B D2 F' f r2 R' u' D f F' L2 f' D 
3. 47.35 r' D' L D' U2 F' u' L F' r' L' f U' R2 f' F' L2 F U' u' B L R B' R' L' U B' D' L' R u' B2 U' f R' B' r' f U' 
4. 51.87 R' f u2 D' L B' U' L f2 D2 U2 F' f D u' f' L R B L B' F u2 F U F' R2 L2 F2 U f' B D r F2 u' r2 R F2 r' 
5. 56.24 B2 L2 B U2 F' B2 D' U B2 U2 u2 B2 u2 f2 B2 F2 U' u' R2 f' L' U' D2 r R2 f2 L F r2 f2 R F2 L' r' F R L2 D' U2 r' 
6. 50.43 B2 U r2 f' R' u D2 R2 u' U2 F2 f B2 r' u' D2 L2 U' u' B2 L' r R D' f2 U D' L' U' u2 R U2 L' f2 U2 r' B' r U2 R 
7. 58.32 F' u' B' f u2 r' U' u' F' L' F L' r2 F' L2 u' R D' f u2 D r' F' L2 F' f B' r L' U' B' r2 D' F' f2 r D' r U' r 
8. 54.54 L2 F D' B' L' F2 B r u2 r2 L B f2 U B u2 D2 r R' B r D2 U u L B' r2 U F2 B2 U' F2 f L2 D U2 f2 r' L f2 
9. (1:28.67) F r L' R f2 B2 U u2 D R2 D L' F L' u U' r2 F' B U2 r2 R f2 U r2 R D' L D' r2 D' B' L2 R' B2 u F' r2 u2 f' 
10. 49.45 B' f U R' L B' r' f r R2 D2 F R2 f' r' u2 D' r2 L' u2 F2 r F' u2 B r' L2 u f' B2 D R D' u' B2 L U' R' U' L' 
11. (46.07) u2 U D B' F2 R B' F2 u2 R' r' u F B' R2 r2 u2 B L D R' f U' r' u D' B' F2 L D2 f2 L' D F' L2 R2 U F2 f' r 
12. 56.87 r B' D2 U r' F R' L' F2 B R' L D r' f' U' L' f2 r' R' f2 L2 D2 U r' L R F r2 R2 B' F f2 R' L D' r' u' F2 f2

Seems like a nice cube


----------



## timeless (Nov 1, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH AO100: 30.48
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OH AO50: 29.33 (σ = 5.69)


Spoiler



1. 27.85 U2 L F2 L F' U L' D2 R F R2 B' R F' D R D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' B2 R' 
2. 24.09 D' L F' R2 B2 D U' R2 D R2 B F2 U2 F' R' D' L' D2 U' F2 B U L2 R U 
3. 29.75 L F' U' R2 D R F' R' F2 L D B' R' D L2 F2 D2 L' U L' F' D R' B' L2 
4. 32.76 B F R D2 B' L2 U2 D2 F' D R' B2 R' B2 D B' R2 D' L U2 D L2 F' B2 R2 
5. 25.44 L2 D' U F L' F2 L' F2 D F2 D' L R F L2 F B2 U F' U2 D' F R2 F R2 
6. 37.17 L2 F R' F R B R2 B' U' L' D F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 L F2 L B R2 B2 F U' 
7. 28.42 B R2 D' R D' B D' R2 U' L' R D R2 D' R' U2 F' R2 L2 D' B U B D2 R 
8. 27.78 B U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R U L F R' B' R' U' L D' B R L' D' B2 R2 U L' B2 
9. 29.54 U' F2 B2 D2 U R2 F' D' F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U L R2 F2 B2 R' U' R' 
10. 31.70 D B L D2 F U D2 B D' R' U D' R' B R' U2 L U L2 B R F' R F' D 
11. 36.88 U F' R U B' D' U2 B2 R D2 U' B2 L' F2 U' F' L' D' L' R F2 D L' R' F 
12. 25.83 R2 B' R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F L R2 D' F' U' F2 U' L' U' F L F2 U2 D' L F 
13. 26.03 L D' L F L' U' L2 B F2 D F R F L B2 L' F' U2 L2 U' D F U F D2 
14. 27.64 D2 U2 L' U2 L' U B2 F U2 R U2 R2 L B2 L B' L2 D2 R B2 L2 B F2 U B2 
15. 25.74 B2 U' D' R' L' B2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B D2 L2 B2 U D2 F2 D2 U2 B2 
16. 30.43 D2 R' L F R' B F D R L2 B2 D U B L F2 U' R' U F2 U R' U B' F 
17. (52.48) L' F2 L R2 B' U F2 B' D R U2 D2 L' U L2 D U' L2 B' F R2 L' D' L F 
18. 27.77 B2 U' D R' B U' L2 D B2 D U' L2 D2 L' U B' F' U2 B F R2 B' U' F U 
19. 31.70 L2 U' R D2 R' U2 D2 R F2 L2 F' U' F2 L2 R' D2 R' L' F D2 F2 L' D2 R2 L' 
20. 33.70 U2 L R2 B2 R2 F' B R2 B2 F2 D' B' D L2 U F U2 B2 R U2 B' F U D' L' 
21. 29.43 L2 D F U2 L' F' B2 L2 B2 L2 R F2 R B D B2 L' F B R' F U' B D L 
22. 25.28 D2 L' B' R2 U2 L R D' F2 B2 L B2 L2 R' U F' D' B2 D R2 L2 D' F' B D 
23. 27.61 D F2 L' R F2 R2 U B R' U2 D' R' L' D2 B2 U2 B2 D F' B2 R2 F L2 B L2 
24. 23.20 D L U2 F U' B D' F U2 D B2 F D2 F2 R2 U' D L F U D L' F B R2 
25. 24.58 L2 B2 D F' B2 U' R' D2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 L' F' U F' L' U' B' D' R' L F D' 
26. 21.23 R2 B2 R2 B D U' B R U2 F2 D2 U R' B' D2 U2 B2 L' R F2 D2 F' U' R B' 
27. 30.86 U L R U2 R2 D2 R' D2 R2 B' U2 D2 L D B U' L D' U L2 B2 R' F B2 D2 
28. 46.00 B U2 B2 D2 U' L' U D2 L2 D2 B U' L D2 B2 U R F L2 U R2 B L B2 F2 
29. 29.20 R' D' U' B R B D2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 R L U' F' U' F2 B D2 B' 
30. 23.17 F B L2 R' F B' D2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' R2 D2 R' F R' U L2 B D' R2 L2 B U 
31. 41.74 D U L2 D' L' F' B2 R2 B D2 R B2 F2 R' B2 U D2 B2 U' D' F2 B' R2 B R2 
32. (17.61) R2 L' D' R2 U B L R' D L2 U2 R L' F' D2 F D' L' U' L B' U B L B2 
33. 43.52 R L2 U2 F2 D' F U B2 D R' B2 R2 B' U' F' B2 L' B' R U2 L2 F' U F' D2 
34. 43.98 R2 D L2 F' U' B U L2 B' F2 L2 U' R2 F L' D U2 R2 L2 F' R' F2 D2 F L2 
35. 29.87 L' B' U' F B' U' F' L2 D L2 R D L' R' U2 F' U2 L' R' F' D B2 R' F B 
36. 32.71 U2 B' F2 U' F' L' U2 R2 B R B' U B' L2 U' D' L' R B' F2 R' D R2 D' L' 
37. 27.50 F' D' U' B2 D2 B U R' B' D F' L' U' R2 B2 D2 F2 B U2 R B2 F' L' R F 
38. 27.31 F L2 R2 D B' F D' F' L2 U' B' F2 L2 U2 R F2 L R F L D2 F' R B L2 
39. 21.88 L D2 F2 U2 R L B' U2 R' L2 D2 B D F2 L' B' R' L2 D' F' R U' D2 B L2 
40. 25.03 D' U' R L' U' D' L' B2 D2 R B R F2 B D' R2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 L' F D F 
41. 33.84 R2 B D2 R F' D L B' U2 L F U' F' R' B2 L' B2 F' L2 U' B U' L2 F' L' 
42. 22.45 L2 U F B2 R' B R2 D2 L F2 U2 B' U' F2 D F' L B F2 D' U2 L2 F D' F2 
43. 29.02 L' U2 R U2 D' R F L2 R2 D B L' F D R L B2 R' U' R' B' F2 U' B2 R 
44. 24.01 L U B2 U R' L2 F' R' B' L2 U2 L2 R D U' F U2 D B' L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' 
45. 21.61 F2 D2 U B' D2 R B' L' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R B U' D2 B U L' R D' F U2 B 
46. 27.31 B2 L U D F U2 F U D' F2 U' B R2 B2 D' R2 F B' L U2 F' L' F D' R' 
47. 26.27 F L' D L' F2 D2 B2 U F L F2 B U F2 B' R B' U' B F L' U' D' B2 F 
48. 27.46 L B' U' L' D' L U' D B F L2 D' F L D2 F' U L U R' B U2 F L' R' 
49. 31.13 R' U' R' L B' F2 L F R2 D' U2 F U2 F L2 U2 R' F D R B2 D' R D2 R2 
50. 30.51 F D B F2 L F L D' F' L F2 D' B' D L2 B' F' D2 B D' F' B2 D R2 D'


----------



## Username (Nov 1, 2013)

WeiSu is amazing


avg of 12: 50.06

Time List:
1. 47.66 D' f' u2 f2 u2 F u' D2 r' D2 L' B' L2 F2 B u2 B' F' u' F' f r2 U2 u L F2 U B u' r2 U' R2 L U D' r2 R u' R2 U' 
*2. (45.17) L2 U2 F2 L' f2 D2 U r2 f' F2 u2 f' U' L' f2 r' U2 R' r' L2 f u' U' f2 R2 U' r R' U' D2 B L2 u r U' R f U u f 
3. (58.94) R F U F f R U2 F L2 B2 D' u' U R' u' U2 f2 R f D2 f2 F' U r' F u' F' R U2 r D' B' u2 f' D2 R' B2 R L' r' 
4. 46.90 r f L2 F B2 D u2 F' f' r' u' r' f U' D2 f D2 u' F' f' u f' r R' D' B2 R U D R2 L B L2 r2 u2 D F2 B' u2 D' 
5. 49.53 r R2 F D' r' B f F' L B2 f' r' F' B2 r' U r f2 B' r' u' D2 f2 B' F U' u' r R2 u U2 F2 L F2 u2 F' U2 F f r2 
6. 47.31 u' r2 u f' r D' L2 u r' f' D f' F U D' F L2 D' r2 B U' R L B' f' R2 r B' R' L u L U u2 r F2 f2 U r F' *
7. 51.33 L' r F2 D L B2 L u' r U R' F2 r2 L' f' r2 f r B' D' L' F D2 u F r' f' r2 u2 r U f' u2 D' F' B r L' F2 D' 
8. 54.43 D' u' R2 u2 D2 R' L' D' u2 F' f2 U2 u F' B2 r2 L2 U' r' f F L' u2 F2 R' B' U L R2 B' u2 f2 L u R2 F' D U R' F2 
9. 48.94 u' L2 B2 u' B u2 f F u r U' F' f2 D L2 U' L2 R r' f' D R2 f2 L' B2 u f D2 R u2 B' r u L' r2 F u r B' F' 
10. 49.96 R' F' U B D' L' R2 D2 r2 u' r2 R' F' L' R' u2 D f L2 f' B L' B' f R' D2 F' u' D' r D F2 U2 R2 F U2 L' f' F2 U' 
11. 48.99 L r F f' L' R2 B R2 L2 u2 f U2 f L F2 R f' D F2 r2 B2 F2 U' L r' u2 U2 D F' B' D R' u B' f L D2 B D' B 
12. 55.50 L2 R D2 f L D' L' B2 L2 F U' D2 r' F' U2 f' u R2 L' r2 F' L U L D B r f2 L B2 F U' D2 B F U2 L' R F2 R'

also *47.91 ao5*

E: *38.95* U' r2 u2 D r2 B D' R f' r' D' U L f' D R2 B D2 f2 D' R2 L' f' R L2 f R L2 F' U f2 R2 U' L D2 L2 u r' U' u2

wtf PLL skip and 2 cross edge skips


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 1, 2013)

Username said:


> WeiSu is amazing
> 
> 
> E: *38.95* U' r2 u2 D r2 B D' R f' r' D' U L f' D R2 B D2 f2 D' R2 L' f' R L2 f R L2 F' U f2 R2 U' L D2 L2 u r' U' u2
> ...



 nice!!!! Finally you got a sub 40 lol but seriously wow GJ


----------



## jdbryant (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been practicing hard... YAY!
This was unusually fast for me, though.


Spoiler: 31.87 Average of 12



Session average: 31.87
1. 30.74 F' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 L' F D U F2 D2 R2 B F2 L 
2. (26.51) D' B D' R2 L' D R L' F' L2 D' F2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U 
3. (37.43) U F' D' R U D R D R' F2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 B2 D2 L2 
4. 33.57 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R B' R B' D2 U' R F' U' 
5. 29.90 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D U' B L B' L' U' B' R' 
6. 34.50 F D2 R L2 D2 L2 B2 L D B U D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 
7. 33.65 R B2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 U2 L' D2 U' L B U L D F D' B2 R 
8. 31.95 L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L F' L' B' F R' F' U R U2 
9. 33.40 D R B2 D B U L' B' R2 F L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 
10. 29.89 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B D' L' U B' D L D B D F 
11. 30.40 U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B' F2 U' B2 L' F2 L2 B F' 
12. 30.72 L' R' B2 F2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U' B2 R F L2 B2 U' B L' D2


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 1, 2013)

Username said:


> WeiSu is amazing
> 
> 
> avg of 12: 50.06
> ...



How come you got yours before me :'(


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2013)

Username said:


> WeiSu is amazing
> 
> 
> avg of 12: 50.06
> ...



Nice!


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

I just (re)learned the fourth G perm.
By not doing it for two weeks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 1, 2013)

3.50, 4.52, 3.94, 3.44, 4.73, (3.30), 4.08, 4.84, 3.75, (5.68), 4.43, 4.15 = *4.14*


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 1, 2013)

3.18 2x2 avg100


----------



## qaz (Nov 1, 2013)

Been using Hoya for about a week, finally got a PB with it.
1:05.88 1:03.63 (1:03.06) (1:07.98) 1:06.13 = 1:05.21
Also 1:12.07 avg12, which is pretty decent.

Still no sub-1 single though. PB with Hoya was 1:05.99, then I got 1:03.56, then 1:01.60, then 1:00.63... Redux PB was 54.07.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

24PUZL 9.937 !!


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 2, 2013)

*5.56* PB single

R2 L F' U B2 L B' U2 B U' F2 B' U2 F B2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 L2

x2 y2 
L' F' L' y R' F R // Cross
R U R' U' y R' U' R // F2L 1
U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
U L' U L U' F U' F' // F2L 3
U y R U R2 F R F' // F2L 4

35/5.56 = 6.29 meh tps

My old PB was NL but I finally got a LL skip. Not even sub WR


----------



## KCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

Loving the weisu 
(37.46), (29.59), 32.07, 31.95+, 35.77= 33.26
would have been my first counting sub-30...oh well


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2013)

last scramble: (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -4) / 

15.55 wtf. Very easy/lucky.


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 2, 2013)

21.04 Ao12 yay sq1

times: 20.31, (18.46), 19.22, 22.21, 23.70, 19.01, (29.20), 23.01, 20.95, 19.68, 21.10, 21.21


----------



## Corn (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally learned f2l and got some sub 50 times with it. Now I get to work on PLLs!


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 2, 2013)

29.82 L' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F B2 D R' Uw' R' D F R' Rw' D2 Uw2 L Uw U' L Rw2 B' F' Uw' B' Rw2 D2 F R' Fw' D2 Rw' L B2 R2 D2 R U2 B Fw 
nothing fancy, it's just that it's with oll parity


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 2, 2013)

58.39 Ao12 and a 1:02.22 Ao100

Times for Ao12: 1:02.50, 56.56, 54.11, 1:01.65, 59.00, 1:00.34, 54.02, 56.65, (1:02.69), 57.44, 1:01.65, (53.18)

Megjaminx.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice Richie, keep practising man, Feliks is only 10 seconds off


----------



## ottozing (Nov 2, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 19/19
best time: 6.876
worst time: 12.683

current avg5: 9.704 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 8.037 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 9.416 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 8.589 (σ = 0.84)

session avg: 9.110 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 9.181

avg5/12 pb


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2013)

57.43. First sub-1, and 10.11 seconds faster than my old PB. Counting as lucky PB because the last cross edge was already complete and one turn from being solved.
And 1:06.52 Mo3. Also faster than my old PB.
Best average of 5: 1:11.02
14-18 - 1:10.24 1:11.90 (57.43) 1:10.91 (1:12.55)
Best average of 12: 1:12.68
14-25 - 1:10.24 1:11.90 (57.43) 1:10.91 1:12.55 1:16.70 (1:21.11) 1:09.45 1:06.65 1:17.93 1:13.82 1:16.64


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> 58.39 Ao12 and a 1:02.22 Ao100
> 
> Times for Ao12: 1:02.50, 56.56, 54.11, 1:01.65, 59.00, 1:00.34, 54.02, 56.65, (1:02.69), 57.44, 1:01.65, (53.18)
> 
> Megjaminx.





ottozing said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 19/19
> best time: 6.876
> worst time: 12.683
> ...



Wow, you guys are fast. :O :tu

1.46, 2.13, 1.30, 1.59, 1.80, (6.66), 2.09, (0.97), 1.88, 2.27, 1.80, 2.55 = 1.89
1.46, (2.13), (1.30), 1.59, 1.80 = 1.62

Decentish I guess. Magic btw


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Wow, you guys are fast. :O :tu
> 
> 1.46, 2.13, 1.30, 1.59, 1.80, (6.66), 2.09, (0.97), 1.88, 2.27, 1.80, 2.55 = 1.89
> 1.46, (2.13), (1.30), 1.59, 1.80 = 1.62
> ...


still practicing magic?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

15.88 average of 12


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2013)

Lolololol 9.36 with a 73 move solution.. Roughly 7.8 TPS


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2013)

13.82 Mo3
15.85 Ao12

And I think I now average sub-18. Not sure though.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lolololol 9.36 with a 73 move solution.. Roughly 7.8 TPS



You gotta improve your efficiency . . . Do you have this many moves every solve? You could also just be using lbl if that is the case . . .


----------



## Username (Nov 2, 2013)

7.xy clock single, 3:22 6x6 single, 23.xy sq1 single (official)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2013)

Username said:


> 7.xy clock single



wat


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/9Jlu0MV.png
Not actually PB, but close.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 2, 2013)

So inconsistent... 41.45 should have been 32 but I messed up g perm

Average of 12: 34.70
1. 30.39 R2 Uw' L F' Uw' Fw' R F' L' R2 U' D2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L' B F2 U2 Fw' Rw2 L2 B Fw R Rw' Uw Rw' R2 D' R2 F Uw U L' R D' F2 L2 
2. 33.23 B2 L2 U' L U' Uw2 R Fw' Uw U2 L' R Uw R F' D U Rw D2 R F' D2 F' R2 U R' D2 Rw2 Uw Fw U2 Rw L R2 D2 Uw R U' F' L2 
3. 32.88 B2 Rw' R2 U D Uw' F' Fw2 B R L' Fw' R B2 U2 D' B R F B' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw R U' R L' U R' D' Fw' U2 F2 U' Fw' Rw' R F2 B' 
4. 30.96 Uw2 Fw2 R L F' R' Fw2 Uw' B' R2 F2 Rw B' D Fw' L2 B R' U2 Fw2 D Rw2 D2 F U' Fw D2 B U R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw L2 F' U2 B' 
5. 40.61 L' B2 Fw2 Rw' D' F' L Fw L2 R2 B' F2 Fw2 Rw U R2 Uw2 U D L2 U Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' Uw L2 D' R Rw' L2 D2 Uw2 Rw' U' Uw' L' Uw2 R U' 
6. (29.26) Fw' D2 F' Uw R D2 Uw2 F2 B2 Rw R2 B2 R2 L Fw2 Rw' L' Fw R2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw D2 Rw R U' Uw2 L2 R D' U' Fw2 D Uw2 R' D' F2 L R2 
7. 35.26 L B' Fw' U' L2 Uw' R Fw L Rw' R' U2 Rw2 Fw R2 Fw' R B Rw2 R' Uw2 B F D R2 U B' D' B' U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw D L' B R2 U Fw D' 
8. (41.45) D R' Rw Uw2 Rw L R2 Fw2 Uw' L' U F' L' Rw2 Fw U B' Rw2 U2 F2 Rw2 F2 R Uw' Fw2 U2 F2 Fw2 D2 B Rw2 Uw Fw L D2 R' U2 Rw Fw' D' 
9. 32.78 U D F2 L2 Rw' B2 U2 D R L Uw Rw' D2 L2 Fw B' Uw2 R2 Uw D' L' R2 Rw' B' L' U2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 B2 L' F' Rw 
10. 30.80 Uw' U2 D Fw Rw D2 Fw' R' Rw2 L D Uw' Rw' B D' F' L2 D' Rw' U2 Uw2 D2 F' U' Uw2 R' L U2 L Rw2 F2 Uw' D Fw' Uw' D L D L' D2 
11. 41.02 Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 B' L' Rw2 D2 U' Rw' Uw F2 B2 R' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R' B' U' Rw Fw2 R' D' B' U2 Uw2 L B2 U2 Uw' Fw B' Rw' F2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 B Rw 
12. 39.08 L' U' R2 F R2 Rw U' D B' Rw B' Fw' F' L Rw2 Uw' D2 R2 U2 R' L2 Uw2 B U R2 U2 Fw D R2 Rw2 F B2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 R D Fw2 Rw2 U2


----------



## Username (Nov 2, 2013)

44.xy official 4x4 single


----------



## cubenut99 (Nov 2, 2013)

avg of 12: 13.65 1st sub 14 avg of 12 

Time List:
1. 13.36 R2 F2 R2 L2 D L' D L2 F B D2 L' U F' U D F' D2 B U' F' D' R B' R2 
2. 12.16 L' F2 B2 R B' L2 U2 F' D2 B F' D B2 D' F L2 F' U2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L2 B 
3. (16.18) U L' D' R F' B D' B U' B L U' D2 B2 U2 R U L' D' R' D L' D' L2 D 
4. 14.36 R L D R F2 L' F2 R2 B D U L' B U2 R2 D' B2 L' U' R2 D' B' F2 R L' 
5. 14.06 R2 L' F D U2 L2 U' R2 F' R' F L2 B2 L' B' L' D2 F' L2 R' U F D2 B' D2 
6. 14.66 B2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 L' D L B D2 R' D' F2 B2 L' D2 B U' B' F2 R U B' L2 
7. 12.13 L2 B R L' D' R2 U' L2 F2 B' L F2 D L2 B L R2 D2 R' D U2 L U2 D' R2 
8. 15.15 F2 U B U' R2 F' R D2 L2 B' R2 L U2 L2 R2 B' L F2 R' F2 B' U L' F B2 
9. 14.81 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D B R D2 L D B' L2 F2 R F' U D B2 F' R' U' B' 
10. 13.91 L2 F L2 R F R' F R2 F U2 R2 U' F R F U L' U2 L' U' F D L2 U' L' 
11. 11.90 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 B D B' D R U2 B2 L2 R F2 R' F R2 F B U' F2 L B' U 
12. (10.44) R' D2 R2 D' U2 B' D' L2 U D B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U2 B' F R' L2 B R2 B' R B2


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2013)

Username said:


> 44.xy official 4x4 single



wat. Stop.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 2, 2013)

4x4
(58.19), 46.98, 48.42, 45.15, (44.55) = 46.85

pb by almost 2 seconds.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2013)

3.68, (2.82), 3.75, (4.44), 3.52 = *3.65*

Second 3.65 avg5. PB is still 3.64 with keyhole


----------



## Username (Nov 2, 2013)

4x4 official 44.52 NR average with 40.88 single


----------



## KongShou (Nov 2, 2013)

Username said:


> 4x4 official 44.52 NR average with 40.88 single



wat


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 2, 2013)

Clock ER.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 2, 2013)

34.10 ao12, 15.58 ao50, and 35.96 ao100

Average of 12: 34.10
1. 34.48 F2 Rw' D' R2 U' L' D2 Uw L R' Fw B' D' R B2 U F' R' D' Rw F B' L R' Fw' Rw2 D F Uw L' Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw B D2 B D L' F' 
2. (39.29) Uw' U2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 L' F' Uw2 B2 R' U Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw B U D' B D Uw2 F2 Fw U L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Rw Fw' D2 U2 B' L Fw2 F Rw 
3. 34.32 Rw2 Uw U' Rw2 F U2 R2 L B2 R2 L2 F U Rw2 L' Uw B' L D R2 L' F' D' R B Uw U' R' D' Rw2 Fw' R Fw' B2 L D' F' Fw' Rw Fw' 
4. 32.63 Rw L' Uw2 Fw' U' L U F U' Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw' B' Uw2 L2 Rw2 D2 B' R2 Rw Uw2 D' R Rw' Uw R2 F2 U' L2 Fw2 F' Uw' L' D2 U' B Rw' R2 L 
5. 30.83 B' Rw' B2 L' D U2 F2 Fw U' Fw' R2 U L R' U Rw2 L2 Fw' Uw R L2 Uw F2 Rw' R' Fw B2 R Fw' F Uw U' Fw Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw' B Uw L2 
6. 38.07 Rw B' Fw' Rw2 F Uw' Fw2 B Uw2 R2 B2 Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw' U D Rw D' Fw' L2 F' B' U2 R2 Uw U' B' F2 L2 B2 Fw2 Rw D F2 D Uw2 F2 Fw' B 
7. 34.96 Uw2 B' R2 Fw' Rw Fw2 F' R' F2 B2 Uw Fw U B U2 Fw2 L' Fw' Uw D2 R2 Fw2 R2 U' Fw L Fw' U F2 L Fw R L2 U F L' Fw2 F2 B' Uw2 
8. 35.27 Rw' D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D Fw2 L' R2 B D2 B' Fw2 D2 U2 R2 L2 Uw2 U F' R Rw2 U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw L2 Uw Fw D' Fw L' Rw' D2 L2 U D F Uw2 Fw2 
9. 33.04 R' L' B Rw F D B F Uw' D L Uw D U' Rw R' L U' F' L2 B' R D' F' U' D' L2 Rw' Uw2 R F Uw2 R D' B Uw2 U' Fw B2 U' 
10. 33.46 F B' R Rw2 D2 Uw Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 Uw R2 D2 R2 U' Uw D Rw L U Rw2 D' U2 Rw' D' R' Rw Fw2 Rw' L2 Fw2 L2 U' Uw' B L U2 B Rw R2 
11. 33.89 Fw2 D' Uw' L' Rw2 F2 Uw U' B D2 R U' D2 F2 Fw' B L U2 R' F' L' D2 U Uw' R' L2 Fw2 B R' Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 D' B2 Uw L' R B2 R2 
12. (29.54) Uw R' B D2 L' Fw D U Uw2 L' F U2 L2 U Rw L' Fw D' L R2 Uw B' R' Rw B2 U' Uw' D Rw F Fw2 D B2 F' Fw U2 Rw2 D R2 Uw' 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 35.96
1. (30.39) R2 Uw' L F' Uw' Fw' R F' L' R2 U' D2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L' B F2 U2 Fw' Rw2 L2 B Fw R Rw' Uw Rw' R2 D' R2 F Uw U L' R D' F2 L2 
2. 33.23 B2 L2 U' L U' Uw2 R Fw' Uw U2 L' R Uw R F' D U Rw D2 R F' D2 F' R2 U R' D2 Rw2 Uw Fw U2 Rw L R2 D2 Uw R U' F' L2 
3. 32.88 B2 Rw' R2 U D Uw' F' Fw2 B R L' Fw' R B2 U2 D' B R F B' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw R U' R L' U R' D' Fw' U2 F2 U' Fw' Rw' R F2 B' 
4. 30.96 Uw2 Fw2 R L F' R' Fw2 Uw' B' R2 F2 Rw B' D Fw' L2 B R' U2 Fw2 D Rw2 D2 F U' Fw D2 B U R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw L2 F' U2 B' 
5. 40.61 L' B2 Fw2 Rw' D' F' L Fw L2 R2 B' F2 Fw2 Rw U R2 Uw2 U D L2 U Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' Uw L2 D' R Rw' L2 D2 Uw2 Rw' U' Uw' L' Uw2 R U' 
6. (29.26) Fw' D2 F' Uw R D2 Uw2 F2 B2 Rw R2 B2 R2 L Fw2 Rw' L' Fw R2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw D2 Rw R U' Uw2 L2 R D' U' Fw2 D Uw2 R' D' F2 L R2 
7. 35.26 L B' Fw' U' L2 Uw' R Fw L Rw' R' U2 Rw2 Fw R2 Fw' R B Rw2 R' Uw2 B F D R2 U B' D' B' U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw D L' B R2 U Fw D' 
8. 41.45 D R' Rw Uw2 Rw L R2 Fw2 Uw' L' U F' L' Rw2 Fw U B' Rw2 U2 F2 Rw2 F2 R Uw' Fw2 U2 F2 Fw2 D2 B Rw2 Uw Fw L D2 R' U2 Rw Fw' D' 
9. 32.78 U D F2 L2 Rw' B2 U2 D R L Uw Rw' D2 L2 Fw B' Uw2 R2 Uw D' L' R2 Rw' B' L' U2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 B2 L' F' Rw 
10. (30.80) Uw' U2 D Fw Rw D2 Fw' R' Rw2 L D Uw' Rw' B D' F' L2 D' Rw' U2 Uw2 D2 F' U' Uw2 R' L U2 L Rw2 F2 Uw' D Fw' Uw' D L D L' D2 
11. 41.02 Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 B' L' Rw2 D2 U' Rw' Uw F2 B2 R' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R' B' U' Rw Fw2 R' D' B' U2 Uw2 L B2 U2 Uw' Fw B' Rw' F2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 B Rw 
12. 39.08 L' U' R2 F R2 Rw U' D B' Rw B' Fw' F' L Rw2 Uw' D2 R2 U2 R' L2 Uw2 B U R2 U2 Fw D R2 Rw2 F B2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 R D Fw2 Rw2 U2 
13. 34.72 U F2 Fw L2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 L D U' F B2 D' F Rw' L' Fw B2 U' B D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 L U B Fw D' F U F' R' U2 F2 Fw' Uw U2 Rw2 Uw2 
14. 32.10 F' Fw2 U B' U' F Rw' L2 Uw' U2 L2 D' F' Rw Uw L' Uw R2 B2 Uw D F2 B' R' B2 Rw' R2 L Fw' R D2 Rw2 U Fw U B' U2 D Uw' B' 
15. (43.64) R Uw Rw D Fw2 B2 R L U' B Rw L Fw2 Rw' B' R F2 Rw D2 F Uw F U Uw2 D2 Fw2 B L2 B2 R B2 Rw2 U2 B Fw Rw' F L' R' U' 
16. 32.80 Uw B D2 R' Rw2 D2 Rw2 R Fw D L U' D' Uw' R' D' Uw' B Uw Rw F L2 Rw' D F D2 Rw Fw Rw B' L Fw2 L' R D' L2 U' F2 R' L 
17. 37.85 Rw U' D Rw B2 U B2 F U L R2 B R D B' R' U2 Uw D2 F D2 U' Rw2 L2 D2 R U' B' U2 B2 Fw2 Rw' F D2 R' B2 Uw Rw2 L F 
18. 37.28 B' Rw' D' F Rw Fw2 F' D2 F' Fw2 Rw L' F L' Rw' B' D2 Fw' D Fw2 B2 L Uw2 Rw2 Uw' B Uw2 U Fw2 D' U Uw' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' Rw B2 Fw U2 
19. 36.77 F B2 Uw2 B2 L2 D2 L U B2 Rw U2 Uw B' R2 Fw' R2 Uw2 R L' D U' L R2 Uw F Rw' Uw2 R' B U2 B Rw D2 U2 F B2 L Uw2 D' R' 
20. 34.00 Rw' Fw F' D2 Fw2 R2 B Fw2 L R Rw' U' Fw' D2 F' Rw Uw2 L2 Fw L' B' F' Fw Rw U2 Fw2 D2 L2 F' Rw2 L2 U D Fw U2 F Fw2 U F2 B 
21. 38.84 B' L F Rw' F2 D B2 L U Uw' D' R Uw' Fw R' Uw' L B' L2 B2 L Rw U2 B Uw Rw L2 D' Rw' U R B2 Rw' D2 U F D Rw Fw D 
22. 32.08 B Fw R' F Rw' Uw2 B2 L' F2 Uw' F L Rw2 R2 Fw B2 L2 R2 F2 L B' U2 F2 U R' Uw2 L2 U' Fw U2 R2 Rw B' Rw2 D' Rw' D2 B' U F2 
23. 35.75 Rw2 F' Rw Fw' Rw2 L' B Rw D Fw2 R2 B2 R Uw2 D2 B F R L Rw Uw' D2 Rw2 Fw' D2 U' F R' Uw' B Fw2 F' D' L D2 Rw D' U' B' Fw' 
24. 34.09 R2 B' F' Fw L' Rw R' U2 Uw' D' F' L' B R Rw' D Rw2 F' U' Fw2 U2 L Fw' R' D2 Uw2 F D' R' B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw F2 Fw Rw L2 F2 D' Fw2 
25. 37.71 F2 R2 Uw R Uw' F' D2 R' D2 U Rw' B' Uw L' Uw F R L2 D2 Fw B2 Rw L' Uw B2 L' Uw B2 D' L2 U2 Uw D L' Fw D' U' L' F2 U2 
26. 37.17 L' R D2 Rw2 U2 L' U' D2 F2 D L2 R2 Rw' F D U B2 U' Rw' L Uw' L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' D' L Uw' U2 Rw2 L2 D R2 F B2 D2 Uw U' Fw2 Uw 
27. (42.65) Rw2 Fw' R Fw Uw' B Rw' R' Uw D' Fw' L2 D2 U2 Rw' R2 F2 L2 D2 F U F2 L' B' F' Fw' U Rw L2 D2 R' Fw2 L2 F' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' F2 Fw 
28. 37.72 U D2 Uw B2 Uw' L Rw2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 Uw B' Rw2 L' U' R' U2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 L' R' U' R U' Rw2 B2 Rw2 L2 U D L D U' 
29. 37.43 L B' U F Rw' R2 U B Fw Uw2 Fw2 D2 R2 U2 F B' L2 D F2 R B Rw D' F L' Uw Fw R2 F Uw' R2 Fw B U F' U' D Fw2 Uw U' 
30. 32.65 Uw2 B2 Fw' R2 L U D Rw2 U' R2 D Fw' L2 Fw2 L' U2 Rw L' Fw2 Uw2 L' R U2 F' D R2 Fw2 Rw' F Rw' D Uw F' U D2 Fw' Rw' U L' R' 
31. 35.16 U2 R2 D B2 U' R2 Fw Uw Fw' R Rw F L D' F L U Rw Uw U L' D F' R U R' L' Fw Rw Uw' D2 R Fw2 L' Uw R U' Uw' L Uw 
32. 35.92 B' U F2 Uw' F2 Uw Fw B D F' Fw2 R U Uw2 L' F2 Rw' F Uw D2 R' D2 U2 B' U F Rw' D2 Fw F L D F2 D' Rw' R' B Uw2 L' Uw' 
33. 31.70 R D2 Uw2 B D' R U' Uw2 F2 L2 Uw2 L D R' U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 Rw L2 B2 F' R' Rw' Fw2 L' D B D U Uw2 L2 Uw2 B U B Rw' B' 
34. 38.91 Fw2 R' L2 Fw U F2 Uw B D' Fw2 B R' B' F2 Fw2 Uw F2 R' Uw R' Uw' B2 Rw' R' D Rw' F' R2 B2 L2 F L Uw R' B' Rw' L2 D2 Fw' D' 
35. 35.71 D2 Fw2 U' L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Rw L2 U2 F' Rw2 F' Uw' B L' Fw B2 L F' L U B' L' B D R' Rw F2 R L' D' R' U' L' Rw D' B2 F L 
36. (42.83) Rw Uw2 B' D B2 Fw Uw' L2 B2 R' U Fw2 Uw L2 B D2 R' L Uw Rw Fw' D' R B' U R' Rw' Uw B2 L' Uw U2 Rw' F' Rw2 B' R' L2 Uw' Fw 
37. 32.32 Rw F' B' Fw' Uw' R2 D' L' R2 U' R2 U2 F D Uw2 B' U Uw' Rw' Uw Rw2 U2 F' U2 D2 F2 B2 D L Uw' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 U2 Rw' B L' U' B2 
38. 39.28 Fw2 Rw B D' L' Rw' B2 Fw' R B' R L' Uw' D2 U2 B U B' Uw' U2 Rw U2 F2 U2 D' Rw' B2 Rw' B D2 R' L2 Fw2 D2 B2 U2 Rw2 R' D2 R2 
39. 35.52 F2 D U2 F2 B Uw L F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 R Uw' D2 Rw2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 F Fw Rw D U L' Fw R' U' Uw R Uw Fw2 D Fw2 F R2 
40. 35.24 Rw2 F' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 L R' Rw B2 R2 Fw R2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' L B U R2 Uw B D Fw' Rw2 L D2 B' F L2 R Fw U Fw' R' Rw' D2 F L' 
41. 34.26 L2 D' Rw Uw2 L2 U R Fw' B' Uw Fw U R Fw2 Uw U' L D Uw Fw' R2 Rw2 Uw' F D' L' R2 Rw D Rw2 B Rw U R' B2 L2 Fw2 R2 L2 F2 
42. 32.80 R2 U D2 L R' B2 L' U Rw' Uw Fw B2 F L U2 L2 R D2 Rw2 D R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 F' Rw D' U' Uw' F' L' Rw R B' Fw 
43. 33.42 Uw' R' Uw' F' Uw Rw' B' Fw' Uw Fw' Uw' F2 L B Uw2 Fw2 D2 U Uw' L' R2 D2 B F' R U2 L2 F' L' R' U' Uw' B' Fw' R2 L2 U' R' U' D' 
44. 36.76 Rw2 L F Fw2 R U' L U Uw2 Fw F U' Uw2 L' D2 B2 Rw' Fw F Rw D B' Fw' L' F2 L Rw2 U2 R2 F B L' Fw2 B' L2 D' B' Fw D2 R 
45. 34.56 B2 R' D2 Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 F2 B' L2 Fw Rw F Fw D2 U2 R2 Uw' F2 R' B D Uw F U' Uw L2 F' D2 R' Uw L R D2 F' U2 F' R Uw R' 
46. 32.63 Uw Fw2 F L2 B2 D' R2 L B2 D2 F D' U' R Fw2 U' L' Uw' U' B2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' R Uw' B Uw' B Fw' R' F2 D' R2 Fw R L' B' Fw2 
47. 36.90 R B' Fw2 D2 F2 R' L' Fw' L2 R D' R2 Fw2 Rw F' U2 L R2 B2 Fw2 D' U2 B D2 U2 L D2 Rw' Uw' Rw F D R B2 Uw' Rw' B' Fw' R2 Fw' 
48. 37.05 L2 Uw' R2 Fw' B F R' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw L2 F R2 F' U' Rw R' B2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 F Fw2 R2 U Uw Rw B2 Uw F D B2 Rw' B' L 
49. 39.82 L' D2 Uw F R2 B L Fw' F' Rw2 L B Rw' Fw' B2 D' U L F2 Fw' U F Fw' L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 D2 F' L2 Uw2 B' Rw' F' L' B2 Fw2 Rw' 
50. 34.19 D2 F2 B2 R B2 R L' Rw U2 Fw' Uw L2 Fw2 D2 L2 D' L2 B' R' D2 U Fw Uw2 B2 R L Rw' U2 Rw' U B F D' R F' Fw2 D U2 Rw' F 
51. 34.68 B' Fw F Rw D R' B Fw' D2 Uw' R' F2 D' L2 U' Fw' D B' D2 R' B2 D2 B' F' Fw Uw Rw' U2 R' Uw B U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw' B' Uw2 L 
52. (49.91) B Fw2 R' Uw' B2 Uw B D' L Rw' Fw' Uw R' Rw' Fw R' Uw F B2 U L Uw2 F2 U' Uw' F2 U2 Fw2 U2 R' Fw B' Rw' L2 Uw' F Uw' D2 R2 L 
53. 39.41 U B' L' Uw Rw2 B2 Rw' B2 Rw L2 U B2 R2 U2 L' Fw F Rw' F2 B Rw Uw' U B R2 Fw L2 R Uw2 R2 Fw B2 R2 F' Fw U2 Rw L2 F2 Fw' 
54. 32.25 Uw2 L' D' F Uw Fw2 B Rw Uw F2 Fw Uw B D2 B2 Fw L' Fw U2 Rw2 Fw2 F' B' Rw L F' Rw' D2 L Rw D2 B Rw B' R L' F2 L' F U 
55. 38.26 F2 B Fw2 D R' U Uw2 B Fw2 Rw Uw L Uw' U' L' F2 Fw2 D U' Uw2 Rw' D Fw' D2 L Uw B Uw' Fw2 B F Rw' Uw U2 D Rw L' U' Fw2 F' 
56. 39.65 Uw' U' L2 Fw' L B2 Rw B' Fw Rw' B2 Rw F2 Uw' Fw' L F' Rw2 F Fw2 B' D2 Uw2 B' Rw Fw B' Uw R B R' U2 B Fw' D2 Uw Fw2 L2 Uw2 U 
57. 35.55 L' B2 L2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D Rw D U F L F' L' F' L' U2 B' L2 U' Rw Fw' B L2 U' L2 F2 U' R' Rw' F' R' Fw' R B' Uw U2 Rw R' Uw 
58. 31.65 F2 D B2 F2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D F' R2 B2 F' U2 Fw Rw' B' Uw' R B' R2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw' U2 R B' Rw' Uw' F2 Fw' B D Uw' Rw2 U L2 Uw' Rw2 L 
59. 39.00 L2 F2 D2 Fw L' D R' L2 Rw' B2 U' D R' F' Rw L' F' U L' Uw' L' Fw' F2 L Fw2 Rw' Uw' D' U L' R' Rw' B2 Fw F' L Fw B2 L2 R2 
60. 32.55 D2 Uw' Rw2 F U' F' L Uw2 R Fw B R2 L Fw' R2 D2 Rw' D Uw' U' L2 B' U' Uw' Rw' B' Uw2 Fw Uw2 D Rw' U' Rw' D' R Uw U' L D' L 
61. 34.48 F2 Rw' D' R2 U' L' D2 Uw L R' Fw B' D' R B2 U F' R' D' Rw F B' L R' Fw' Rw2 D F Uw L' Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw B D2 B D L' F' 
62. 39.29 Uw' U2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 L' F' Uw2 B2 R' U Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw B U D' B D Uw2 F2 Fw U L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Rw Fw' D2 U2 B' L Fw2 F Rw 
63. 34.32 Rw2 Uw U' Rw2 F U2 R2 L B2 R2 L2 F U Rw2 L' Uw B' L D R2 L' F' D' R B Uw U' R' D' Rw2 Fw' R Fw' B2 L D' F' Fw' Rw Fw' 
64. 32.63 Rw L' Uw2 Fw' U' L U F U' Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw' B' Uw2 L2 Rw2 D2 B' R2 Rw Uw2 D' R Rw' Uw R2 F2 U' L2 Fw2 F' Uw' L' D2 U' B Rw' R2 L 
65. (30.83) B' Rw' B2 L' D U2 F2 Fw U' Fw' R2 U L R' U Rw2 L2 Fw' Uw R L2 Uw F2 Rw' R' Fw B2 R Fw' F Uw U' Fw Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw' B Uw L2 
66. 38.07 Rw B' Fw' Rw2 F Uw' Fw2 B Uw2 R2 B2 Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw' U D Rw D' Fw' L2 F' B' U2 R2 Uw U' B' F2 L2 B2 Fw2 Rw D F2 D Uw2 F2 Fw' B 
67. 34.96 Uw2 B' R2 Fw' Rw Fw2 F' R' F2 B2 Uw Fw U B U2 Fw2 L' Fw' Uw D2 R2 Fw2 R2 U' Fw L Fw' U F2 L Fw R L2 U F L' Fw2 F2 B' Uw2 
68. 35.27 Rw' D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D Fw2 L' R2 B D2 B' Fw2 D2 U2 R2 L2 Uw2 U F' R Rw2 U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw L2 Uw Fw D' Fw L' Rw' D2 L2 U D F Uw2 Fw2 
69. 33.04 R' L' B Rw F D B F Uw' D L Uw D U' Rw R' L U' F' L2 B' R D' F' U' D' L2 Rw' Uw2 R F Uw2 R D' B Uw2 U' Fw B2 U' 
70. 33.46 F B' R Rw2 D2 Uw Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 Uw R2 D2 R2 U' Uw D Rw L U Rw2 D' U2 Rw' D' R' Rw Fw2 Rw' L2 Fw2 L2 U' Uw' B L U2 B Rw R2 
71. 33.89 Fw2 D' Uw' L' Rw2 F2 Uw U' B D2 R U' D2 F2 Fw' B L U2 R' F' L' D2 U Uw' R' L2 Fw2 B R' Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 D' B2 Uw L' R B2 R2 
72. (29.54) Uw R' B D2 L' Fw D U Uw2 L' F U2 L2 U Rw L' Fw D' L R2 Uw B' R' Rw B2 U' Uw' D Rw F Fw2 D B2 F' Fw U2 Rw2 D R2 Uw' 
73. 41.14 Rw2 L' F D' L D' L F' B L U Fw' Uw2 B R' B D2 L2 Rw B' Uw2 F U' B' Rw' D R2 Fw' D Uw2 L U L2 U F L' Fw B2 F' Uw2 
74. 37.66 L' Fw L2 Fw' D' U' L B' F2 R' F2 Uw' U' F' Rw' Uw2 L B2 R' F2 Fw' D2 R2 D2 L D Rw R Fw B2 U' B D2 R' F' Fw' L D2 U L' 
75. 35.72 Rw' Fw B R' Rw L' Fw2 Uw' D2 L' R U' Uw2 L Fw L2 F' R' B' L R2 B' R' D Rw' L' Fw D B2 U' B U' L' Uw2 D' Rw L U2 Uw' F' 
76. 41.05 B Fw' U2 F' L Fw' Uw2 B L2 Uw2 Fw' B Rw2 D2 Uw' L' R' B F Rw L2 Fw2 B2 D2 Fw R L D' Fw' D2 B' U2 Rw2 D' Fw' L2 B R D' Fw2 
77. 33.74 F2 Uw2 B2 F2 U D' B2 U' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw2 B2 R2 U2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 D U2 Rw2 U B2 Fw U2 L B2 Uw' L2 R' Rw' D2 Fw L' D L' F L Fw2 
78. 39.40 R' Rw2 D2 B2 L2 Fw R Fw D B' F Fw' Rw Fw2 U Uw B Rw2 F2 L' F Uw2 U L2 F2 B' L2 U2 B' F Rw B F2 L Uw2 B2 D' R' Uw2 R' 
79. 32.85 D2 F2 L U2 Rw Fw' Uw R2 F2 Uw' R2 Fw Rw2 B R2 B2 F R Uw' L' U' F' B2 D R2 F U B' D Fw U2 Rw2 B2 D' R D' B' Uw2 Fw2 U2 
80. 38.30 U2 Fw2 F B2 R' Rw2 B Fw L2 U' F' R Fw Uw D2 Rw Uw' L' Uw' Fw L Rw D2 L Uw R U2 B2 F2 U2 Fw F2 Rw L2 B2 Fw' U' F' R B 
81. 32.44 Fw2 D2 Uw R Rw2 F L' U2 F R' F2 Fw' B U Fw2 Rw B2 F2 L' Rw U2 L Fw2 Uw' R D2 L Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B L' U' D2 B2 F Uw2 Rw2 L B' 
82. 37.45 B' U' Rw2 B' Fw' L2 D2 Fw U B R2 F2 U' Uw2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D Fw2 Rw2 L' R' Fw D R Uw2 Fw' F' B2 Rw' Uw2 R L Uw U2 B Fw2 
83. 35.53 L U Fw Rw U F D R2 L2 Rw2 Uw U' D2 B' Uw' D2 F2 B2 Rw2 F L2 D B' F2 U D R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B Fw' R' D R' B2 D2 R2 
84. 42.15 Fw Rw' R U Fw Uw' D2 B L D Rw' Uw2 Rw' U2 D Fw2 D' Uw' R' D Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw D L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' B U2 Uw' L' D U' Fw Rw U 
85. 33.58 Fw' L' F2 B Fw2 R U2 Uw2 F2 R B Fw2 D2 B2 U2 Uw L' Uw F' D' R' Fw' L2 F' B' Rw2 Fw' L U R' Rw2 F B2 D Uw Rw2 Fw' U' F R 
86. 38.06 D' L2 F2 D' Uw' B2 F2 D2 U B' F' Rw2 U' F2 Fw' Rw' Fw D' F' U' Uw' Fw2 B2 R' B' R2 L' B' D L' Fw U2 F2 R' D B2 Rw Uw2 R D 
87. 35.94 Uw L2 F' U2 Rw' D Uw R Uw' L2 U' F2 L2 B' U D L2 B U2 R L B2 Fw2 R2 L B L2 Rw Fw' U' Fw B2 R U2 L' R D' Uw2 B Fw' 
88. 37.58 Uw Rw' D2 F' B2 U2 Rw2 L' B' Fw D2 F2 U' L' Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw' Fw' F' U2 Rw L2 D U2 Rw B2 U2 L' D' B U' D2 R2 L D R' Fw' U' Uw 
89. 35.41 Rw2 B Fw2 L' Fw2 D2 U' F Fw2 B' L U' Fw' U B Uw L' B2 R' Rw Uw2 L F2 Fw' B2 D Rw2 B D B F2 R' U' D2 R2 D' Uw2 U' F' Fw 
90. 41.17 F Rw2 D' R Rw Fw' R' Rw Uw B2 D' L' Fw B' U' D Rw' R2 Fw Rw' R Uw Fw' Rw B L2 D F' B2 L' Rw2 R' B2 F' Fw D Rw' F2 Rw2 D2 
91. 37.90 Rw2 Fw' R' B' D2 Rw L' U2 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw2 L' Uw Rw D R2 D2 F' Rw2 F D' Uw B Uw L2 F U2 B R B' R' Uw L2 D2 B' Uw F' L2 Uw2 
92. 34.92 L' Rw D' B2 Rw2 B L D L D' F2 B2 L' R2 D R' Fw R' L2 B F' Uw2 D2 R Fw D' U Rw' Uw' D' Fw' B' Rw F Uw' D F' Uw2 F' L' 
93. 33.15 R2 B Rw F' L' D2 B' U' D Uw' Fw Rw' U2 Rw' L2 D Rw' D' Uw' R Uw' F L' Rw' B' D2 F2 Uw B2 F2 D2 U' B U2 Uw Fw R2 F2 U2 F2 
94. 40.18 D R' U2 R2 B2 L' Fw' F Rw2 F' B2 Uw' Fw2 F U R2 D B D2 U2 F2 L' D' R' L' D2 Rw2 Uw' B' R2 U R' Rw Fw2 D F Fw D' B R2 
95. 34.72 D F R D Uw2 F' Rw2 U' Rw' L D L2 R2 Uw R Uw' Rw2 Uw2 R Uw2 B2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 D L D2 R2 U' Rw' Uw2 D' U' F' D' B L' U Uw2 Rw2 
96. 32.24 R U L' Uw2 R U Fw' F U2 R' L Fw U B2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L' U B2 L F' D' R2 D Fw2 U' Uw Rw Fw2 B2 U Fw2 F U' Fw' D2 F L2 Fw2 
97. 40.74 U' Rw' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B R' L2 U' Rw Fw F Rw2 L2 Uw' L' F Fw' U2 L' F' L2 Uw2 F D' Fw2 R2 B' Uw2 D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw D2 U' B F2 
98. 36.21 U2 Uw2 F' R L Uw U' R' D2 L' Uw2 L B2 Rw2 Fw' R2 B' L' Fw2 U D' R' U' B2 L Fw' D' Fw2 Uw B2 F2 U D Uw' Rw' D2 R2 B Rw' D 
99. 36.04 L' F R2 L2 Uw R L' Uw' L Fw' F2 U' Uw R2 D Rw' D L2 Uw Rw' L R' D2 R Rw U Rw2 R2 F' D Rw2 R' Fw L Uw' Fw L' Rw B' D2 
100. (42.49) F' Fw2 B2 U2 R2 F' L' B L2 Rw2 Fw2 R Fw Uw2 F L2 D2 B2 Uw2 L2 U2 L' R' B Uw2 R Rw2 L F Uw2 B' Uw Fw' R' L D' Fw' B Uw D2


----------



## qaz (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally bought a new Shengshou pyra to replace my crappy QJ one.
(5.56) 9.92 8.68 (10.33) 9.93 = *9.51 avg5*
10.52 11.82 10.20 (5.56) 9.92 8.68 10.33 9.93 (15.42) 7.81 11.43 11.30 = *10.19 avg12*
Both PBs by about 3 seconds

Also 12.18 session average (of 70) which is below my old avg5 PB...


----------



## uvafan (Nov 2, 2013)

6.28 pyra 1-flip avg100. Keyhole pb is 6.09.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2013)

3.54, 4.33, (5.32), (3.50), 5.02, 4.84, 4.80, 4.00, 4.50, 4.11, 4.28, 3.94 = *4.34*

Good, consistent.


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 2, 2013)

PB Square-1 Average of 100:

number of times: 174/174
best time: 9.44
worst time: 23.06

current avg5: 18.25 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 14.14 (σ = 1.29)

current avg12: 17.86 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 15.53 (σ = 1.96)

current avg50: 17.71 (σ = 1.42)
best avg50: 16.46 (σ = 1.54)

current avg100: 17.10 (σ = 1.69)
best avg100: 16.96 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 17.30 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 17.27

:3


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2013)

I found my member introduction thread (with one reply ), and I apparently got a 5:09 5x5 single when I averaged 35 on 3x3. That's almost 45 seconds better than what I thought my PB was, which I got when I averaged 19 on 3x3.
And I've found my first ever goals:


TDM said:


> sub-6 for the 2x2, sub-20 for the 3x3 and under 1:30 for the 4x4.


Done all of them  I said I'd stop cubing when I got those...


----------



## KCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

Username said:


> 4x4 official 44.52 NR average with 40.88 single



Nice!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 2, 2013)

1. 5.99 L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 R2 F U' L U B D B2 U' R F2 L2 
z2
L F2 R D R' F' R D2 
U R' U R U' R' U' R 
U' R U R' U R U' R' 
y' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 f R U R' U' f'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' 

54/5.99=9.01 TPS. Highest TPS I've ever calculated.

edit:
Average of 12: 8.24
1. 9.31 R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 R2 B' D2 B2 F' L B U' L2 B U' F' D' B' 
2. 7.81 U2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 F2 L R' D' L B' U2 R F2 L2 F 
3. 8.50 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F D F L U' L' R' D2 B' L2 
4. (10.55) F' D' B D2 F U R' F' R2 D' L U2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 L D2 L' B2 
5. (5.99) L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 R2 F U' L U B D B2 U' R F2 L2 
6. 7.10 L' D2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D' R2 F2 R' D2 B' D R U 
7. 8.29 U2 L F2 L' D2 L B2 R U2 L2 B' U R' D L2 B' U' F2 U L' 
8. 7.86 D2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 R U2 F' D U F' D B' R B U R2 
9. 7.92 U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U R D' B' D' U' R2 F R2 D2 
10. 9.04 R U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R' U' F2 U L2 B D R' U2 B F2 
11. 7.51 R D2 B2 L D2 L' U2 L U2 F2 L F' D' R2 U' B L2 U2 F2 L2 R' 
12. 9.03 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 R F2 R2 D R' D B D' B2 U2 

PB by .01 tied you Lucas!


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> You gotta improve your efficiency . . . Do you have this many moves every solve? You could also just be using lbl if that is the case . . .



Yeah I'm usually in the 65-75 range. LBL is still way more. I need to work on efficiency. Like a lot. I'll drop 2 seconds easy because I average around 6TPS


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

another 2x2 3.18 avg100


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah I'm usually in the 65-75 range. LBL is still way more. I need to work on efficiency. Like a lot. I'll drop 2 seconds easy because I average around 6TPS



Really learn some F2L cases. I average high 16s and my move counts are 55-65. But, maybe your lookahead is only good because of the simple way to solve cases. Do you know Full OLL?


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> Really learn some F2L cases. I average high 16s and my move counts are 55-65. But, maybe your lookahead is only good because of the simple way to solve cases. Do you know Full OLL?



My f2l cases are pretty standard which is confusing. I think it's because many of my algs are speed optimal, not move optimal. For example, I can do headlights (sune/antisune) in sub 1.3. It's like 14 moves. Some of my other OLLs are like that, which can also jack up move count. My f2l uses a lot of stuff like sexy*3, etc.


----------



## qaz (Nov 2, 2013)

17.61 3x3 avg100



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Nov 2, 2013 3:18:18 PM - 4:29:22 PM

Mean: 17.64
Average: 17.61
Best time: 12.80
Median: 17.43
Worst time: 25.40
Standard deviation: 2.13

Best average of 5: 16.15
48-52 - 16.31 (17.60) 15.75 (14.72) 16.40

Best average of 12: 16.80
71-82 - 17.23 17.71 15.50 16.72 17.76 17.20 15.90 (21.67) (14.71) 16.07 18.64 15.31

1. 18.56 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F B2 L F U' B' U2 R F' L2 U'
2. 16.15 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 B2 R2 L' U' F U F' U2
3. 16.84 U B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F L' F U2 F R' U2 R2 D U
4. 23.58 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 D' U L' B' U' F L F R' U2 L2 F'
5. 19.96 R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F' D L' B D2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D'
6. 15.72 U R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F L2 D R2 F' U R L U' F
7. 17.19 R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 L2 U L2 D R U' L' D2 B R' U B2 F R2 U
8. 15.83 U2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' F L' F2 U2 L' B2 D' F R' B U'
9. 17.62 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 D R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 B U B' D' R F' L2 U'
10. 18.70 D U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' L2 D2 L U' R2 F
11. 17.65 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U B' L D2 U F' L2 D' R D R2 L'
12. 17.28 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' F' D2 R' U2 B2 R U' R' B L
13. 16.21 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U' R' D U2 L U' B' L' D L2 U2
14. 15.90 F2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U L2 D L B2 F' R2 L' U L' B2 D' L U'
15. 19.78 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F L' B2 U F' L F' L B2 F U'
16. 19.28 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R B L D R2 D F2 R2 D' R D'
17. 16.78 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F' D U B' R U2 L' B U2
18. 18.33 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 R' B' D R2 U F' R L D B2 D2
19. 16.70 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D U F2 U R' B' L D B' D2 F U R L' U'
20. 16.07 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U L' F D2 F L2 F R F'
21. 17.17 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 D F L' U' B D2 B2 F' D F R U'
22. 17.49 B2 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R L2 B' D' B2 F2 D L2 F L D
23. 17.29 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D L2 D2 B' D B F R D' B' R L' B' U'
24. 17.97 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F U R' D U' L2 B L2 B L' D'
25. 17.56 D2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U L F' L B R' F' U' B
26. 18.31 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 R F' D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 U
27. 17.65 R2 D F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L B2 D' F' L2 F L' B R2 L' U2
28. 19.07 B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 D B' R F' U' F D2 R2 D' R B' U2
29. 15.02 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U L2 B' D' R' U L B' R B U2 F
30. 17.19 U F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R B R2 D F2 D' L F' D L U
31. 17.16 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B' D' F' D' R U L2 B' R D2 U'
32. 24.22 D' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B U2 L' F' D2 F' U' B D' F'
33. 15.66 L2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 L2 D F2 U' F R2 L2 F U B' L' D2 U' F' L2
34. 16.25 U' B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' D R2 F U L F2 U2 B D' U'
35. 15.11 U R2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U F' R D R2 U2 R2 F' L U R' U'
36. 18.16 U L2 D' U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R' D' R' F D' F R2 U2 F U
37. 17.90 L2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B R' D2 F D L F D L' F2 U2
38. 18.80 B2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D U' F R D' R2 D' L2 U L2 F R' U'
39. 17.53 B2 F2 U B2 D2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R F' D2 R2 F R' F L' U F' U'
40. 12.80 B2 D L2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 U' R2 B' L U2 B D2 B2 U' L' F' L'
41. 16.61 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L B' R2 L2 D2 U L2 B' U2 R D
42. 17.41 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L' F' R2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 R'
43. 22.67 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B R F2 U2 L D2 U2 F U' R' D'
44. 19.67 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D B2 D' R' F' R F' D2 L U R' B R'
45. 22.34 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R' F' L2 B L D' R2 L F L' U'
46. 17.76 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D U' F2 U L F' D2 B' D' U2 B R' B2 R' U
47. 17.91 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' B' F U B2 R' D B L' D'
48. 16.31 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' F R B U' L2 D U B' R' L'
49. 17.60 R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L' U F' R' D2 F R B U' B2 U
50. 15.75 D F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R' U2 B2 R2 U' L F R' U'
51. 14.72 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' R' B L' F2 D2 L U' L2 B2 R
52. 16.40 D2 U R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B' U' R' F2 U' F L B L2 U'
53. 18.32 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 F D' R' L' B L B R' L' D2
54. 17.10 D B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' F' D L2 B L B' D2 F D' B2
55. 17.93 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 U B2 F2 D' L D2 R2 U' L2 B D' F' L2 U'
56. 22.02 U L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R B F R' D F' R' D2 R' D' L
57. 15.56 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B R2 B F2 U L D2 B' D2 R
58. 17.46 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U L' U F' D2 F' R' D2 B R2 U B
59. 16.49 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D2 F' L' B' F' R2 U' L' D2 L' B2 D
60. 17.06 B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' B D2 L' F D2 U2 F L U' B U'
61. 17.55 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L' D2 B' R2 U' B' D R F2 L'
62. 17.63 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L D2 L' B F2 L' U B F' D' U
63. 19.47 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B' D' L F2 L2 D F2 D2 F' R D'
64. 15.20 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L U' B R' L2 U2 L B L D'
65. 16.71 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F L' F2 R B2 D' U' F D R2 U'
66. 17.45 U B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F U L' F' R U B F L B U'
67. 17.14 U R2 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' B R' D2 B2 U R2 F D L
68. 17.16 D' U2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D F U' F L2 D B' F' D L' U2
69. 19.11 L2 D B2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 L U2 F' D' F2 U L U2 F' R' U
70. 17.25 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B U R' U2 F2 D' F' U R2 L'
71. 17.23 B2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R F' D' B' R L' B' L' D' R' U'
72. 17.71 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' B' F2 L U' F2 D F R' B2 L'
73. 15.50 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U F U' R' L2 B' F2 R' F R2 D L'
74. 16.72 B2 U' L2 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 D F' R2 B F2 D2 R' F L U' R' U'
75. 17.76 U' B2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 B' D' F R' D R' U F R2 B
76. 17.20 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R' D' U L' B2 D' F' U2 R2 L2 U
77. 15.90 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R' L2 F2 D F R' D F D' L'
78. 21.67 B2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 B R2 F2 U' L B2 R2 U2
79. 14.71 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B L' D' B2 R2 B2 R' F R F2 U
80. 16.07 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R B D' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U
81. 18.64 F2 L2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 D L2 U2 R L B' D' L' F' D F2 L2 D2
82. 15.31 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U B2 U2 L' U F2 R U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 U'
83. 20.39 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 U B2 L2 U B R F U B L F D' L D U2
84. 15.64 D' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U F R' D2 B U' R' U' L' U2 F2
85. 19.84 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 B U' L F' D2 U2 B D
86. 17.85 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' U L2 U2 R2 B' D' R' D F L B2 F D' F2
87. 16.42 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' U' B2 U L2 U2 R' D' L' D2 U L2 F D2 R L' U'
88. 19.40 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' U' R B' L' D' U' B R F L2 U
89. 25.40 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B R2 U F U2 L' D' R' L F' D
90. 16.22 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' B' D' B' U2 L' B' L2 B2 L' D'
91. 16.61 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D F2 D' B R' B' U F' U' R F2 D F2
92. 17.61 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U L2 F' R' U' B R F' L' F2 L2 D' L2
93. 17.59 B2 D L2 U R2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D L' D U2 L' F2 R' U2 F R L2 D'
94. 20.01 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U2 F D L' D' R U B L D F'
95. 14.44 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 L F2 U F' U' B' R2 D' B F2 U'
96. 22.62 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 D B' F D' L' D U'
97. 17.49 R2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L' F' D U2 B R' B2 R' L' B2
98. 17.48 U B2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 B' R F R D U2 L D' L' D2 U'
99. 13.30 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B' L2 B U' B' D R' U' B U'
100. 16.76 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U L B R D U2 F U L' D U2


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 2, 2013)

8.97 Ao100. yay.


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> My f2l cases are pretty standard which is confusing. I think it's because many of my algs are speed optimal, not move optimal. For example, I can do headlights (sune/antisune) in sub 1.3. It's like 14 moves. Some of my other OLLs are like that, which can also jack up move count. My f2l uses a lot of stuff like sexy*3, etc.


For the headlights OLL, do you not find the 9 move commutator fast enough? It's a lot less moves. Although I just learn COLL; for headlights, I know all but one. Other than that one and this one, they're mostly very easy to learn (and recog). And you can't really get more efficient than triple sexy for that F2L case (unless you have an unsolved slot, then I use keyhole).


----------



## kcl (Nov 2, 2013)

TDM said:


> For the headlights OLL, do you not find the 9 move commutator fast enough? It's a lot less moves. Although I just learn COLL; for headlights, I know all but one. Other than that one and this one, they're mostly very easy to learn (and recog). And you can't really get more efficient than triple sexy for that F2L case (unless you have an unsolved slot, then I use keyhole).



Honestly the commutator is slower for me. I'm not sure why. I can get sub 1.3 but not consistently with it.. But for some F2l cases, I have ones that are extremely fast but kinda long. That's basically why my move count sucks lol


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

Average of 12: 13.98
1. 14.40 (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4)
2. 13.55 (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -1) / (1, 0) / 
3. 13.04 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) / 
4. 14.46 (3, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (-1, -1) / 
5. 13.82 (-2, 6) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (3, -4)
6. 16.04 (-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (1, -4) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0)
7. (10.58) (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / 
8. 14.85 (0, 2) / (4, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, -4) / 
9. 12.70 (-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
10. (16.38) (3, -4) / (-2, -2) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (4, -2) / 
11. 13.56 (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, -2) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0) / 
12. 13.42 (-3, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (5, 0) / (2, -3) / (6, 0)


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 3, 2013)

6.89 PB single, and first avg5 with counting six.

On cam!!!


----------



## KCuber (Nov 3, 2013)

28.56 4x4 single with OP


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 6.89 PB single, and first avg5 with counting six.
> 
> On cam!!!



What was the average?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> What was the average?



8.8x :fp

Counting 6, 8, 10...


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 8.8x :fp
> 
> Counting 6, 8, 10...



Ouch..


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Ouch..



It went 6, 11, 8, 10, 6.
Last 6 was PB. Both 6s were PLL skip...


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> It went 6, 11, 8, 10, 6.
> Last 6 was PB. Both 6s were PLL skip...



Lol the consistency is just like mine XD


----------



## Iggy (Nov 3, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> Clock ER.



Congrats!!!


----------



## ottozing (Nov 3, 2013)

6.153 B' D' L F U' L' F U2 B2 R L2 F2 R F2 L' D' R' D F B' L B' D B' U' 

x' z'
R' F2 U' R2 D y' R2 U' R' D' (Xcross)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R (F2L-1)
y2 R U' R2' U R (F2L-2)
y' U' R' U R (F2L-3)
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (PLL)

ugh y2


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> It went 6, 11, 8, 10, 6.
> Last 6 was PB. Both 6s were PLL skip...



So....what happened to the homework?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> So....what happened to the homework?



I did 3 hours of piano, and 3 hours of homework already today. Feeling productive


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been only practicing 4x4 and this is what happened...

35.69, 38.73, 33.93, 37.30, 35.22, (33.64), 37.99, 35.89, (40.20), 34.31, 35.91, 34.46 = *35.94*

I got super lucky with parity


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 3, 2013)

10.66 Square 1 single lol

(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, -4) / (2, -1)

(-2,1) / (-3,4) / (5,4) / (-3,0) / (CS)
(1,3) / (CO)
(3,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (EO)
(1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) (CP + EPskip)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2013)

Did 100 solves :O
Bolded are PBs.

current avg100: *4.43* (σ = 0.99)
best avg50: *4.13* (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: *3.51* (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 3.25 (σ = 0.22)

*1.11* U L U' L' B U' R' U R l r' u 
Lol scramble, got 0.91 2nd try


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> *1.11* U L U' L' B U' R' U R l r' u
> Lol scramble, got 0.91 2nd try



lolwut

I got 2.52 on it :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lolwut
> 
> I got 2.52 on it :fp



You almost achieved 2 TPS! (and considering you can turn 2 tips at once...)

You've gotten pretty damn fast at Pyra lately.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> You almost achieved 2 TPS! (and considering you can turn 2 tips at once...)
> 
> You've gotten pretty damn fast at Pyra lately.



I really suck at scrambles with a few moves plus 3 or 4 tips.


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2013)

A not bad competition today. 

Highlight: 
5.30 PB single (previous PB was 6.43) while _practicing_ and racing. LL skip. Richard Apagar and Edward Lin were witnesses.
U’ L D L D’ U’ R’ F U’ D2 B2 D U2 R2 U’ D R2 U L’ F2 L’ U’ B2 U2 B2


Spoiler



y’ z2 // Inspection
U R’ F R // Cross (4/4)
U y R’ U’ R // F2L 1 (4/8)
Y’ R U’ R’ U R U R’ // F2L 2 (7/15)
Y’ U’ R U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’ // F2L 3 (7/22)
U2 L U2 L’ U’ L U L’ // F2L 4 (8/30)
U’ // AUF (1/31)
31 turns / 5.30 seconds = 5.85 TPS



Also a 6.66 with a PLL skip (through COLL, the alg R U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U R’)
I can’t find my solution. I see that yellow cross is easy, but I’m pretty sure I did white cross.
R L F2 U B’ R2 L F2 U B L2 B F2 U2 B2 F2 U’ D B’ D’ B’ U2 R’ L F’

Also: 1.66 2x2 single, 3.49 average, sub 1:30 5x5 single OFFICIAL


----------



## jdbryant (Nov 3, 2013)

First sub30 average!


Spoiler: 28.79 Ao5



1. (24.53) R' U2 L R2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R F L U2 F R' U' R2 F D' L' 
2. 29.79 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' D L2 R' U R F' D2 L' F' 
3. (35.15) B2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L D2 R' F2 R2 D B2 U' R F D' B' F U F 
4. 27.14 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 R' D2 L R' B' L D2 R' U R2 B' R' U2 
5. 29.45 B2 D2 L2 U' R' D2 F R' B U F2 L' U2 D2 R F2 L F2 R2 D2 R2


I got really lucky on a few scrambles. the 24.53 should have been faster.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 3, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 6.28 pyra 1-flip avg100. Keyhole pb is 6.09.



6.24. Baby steps haha.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2013)

uvafan;

Do you know all one flip cases well, and know which ones to avoid in inspection?
Can you inspect then solve top+centres without looking?

Once you have these two down, your time should drop significantly. I was averaging mid 6 and jumped to sub 5 pretty quickly.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 3, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> uvafan;
> 
> Do you know all one flip cases well, and know which ones to avoid in inspection?
> Can you inspect then solve top+centres without looking?
> ...



I think I'm fine with the first one - as for the second one, for probably 60%-70% of cases I can. I think I just need to do more solves to keep experimenting with ways to make more efficient tops, which will allow me to then plan out top+centers every time. I've improved fairly well up to this point - almost every avg100 I've done has shown improvement, so that's good - I think the answer for me is just more solves at this point.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2013)

It only really took 200-300 solves from mid 6 to mid 4. I can ALWAYS one look to L3E, so I just turn the planned solution as fast as possible, then the case. Straight practise isn't ideal IMO. Instead, try to make it so you can ALWAYS one look to L3E, and solve tips whilst recognising L3E.

Also, I pretty much only use two of the one-flip cases when it's at the case, or one move away. R D R D R kinda sucks for me (it's mirror, R' Rw' R' Rw' R' is decent) and R D R' D R is meh, so I avoid these two generally.


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 3, 2013)

best avg5: 31.13 (σ = 1.10)
30.04, (47.43), 32.24, 31.10, (28.68)

best avg12: 32.57 (σ = 1.93) PB
34.71, 29.96, 32.96, 30.04, (47.43), 32.24, 31.10, (28.68), 34.34, 33.05, 35.59, 31.69

best avg50: 34.44 (σ = 2.13) PB
33.80, 32.18, 31.58, (42.90), (29.73), 36.26, 33.92, 34.76, 31.02, 34.45, 34.54, 35.36, 36.27, 37.73, 35.35, 35.60, 31.00, 33.82, 32.60, 35.19, 36.38, 34.80, (39.34), 38.80, 38.39, 33.06, 36.35, 36.70, 34.71, (29.96), 32.96, 30.04, (47.43), 32.24, 31.10, (28.68), 34.34, 33.05, 35.59, 31.69, 38.93, 35.09, 32.84, 36.21, 35.19, 34.87, 34.91, 32.13, 35.96, 33.43

The ao12 was down by like a sec
The ao50 was a big drop, around 2 secs, and it's been months since I got sub 37 ao50 I think (well, I rarely do 1 though)
Should I add another 48 solves or so :/ might as well destroy my previous pb ao100

EDIT: o look, a decent solve after the lunch break
27.49 Rw2 Fw2 U2 L' F R U' Fw F U2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' D Rw L Fw U2 B Uw' B2 F' Rw' B2 F' Fw2 L F2 Rw2 L F Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 D Fw' B2 Uw' 
the other solves are pretty trash though, let's see how this will end

EDIT2:
best avg100: 35.53 (σ = 2.84) pb by a sec
best mo100: 35.61 (σ = 3.63) pb
33.80, 32.18, 31.58, (42.90), (29.73), 36.26, 33.92, 34.76, 31.02, 34.45, 34.54, 35.36, 36.27, 37.73, 35.35, 35.60, 31.00, 33.82, 32.60, 35.19, 36.38, 34.80, 39.34, 38.80, 38.39, 33.06, 36.35, 36.70, 34.71, (29.96), 32.96, 30.04, (47.43), 32.24, 31.10, (28.68), 34.34, 33.05, 35.59, 31.69, 38.93, 35.09, 32.84, 36.21, 35.19, 34.87, 34.91, 32.13, 35.96, 33.43, 37.07, (42.55), 41.42, 33.80, 35.76, 35.42, 38.70, 40.65, 41.81, 38.66, (44.16+), 33.76, 34.44, (27.49), (42.43), 37.09, 39.50, 35.88, 31.89, 33.17, 38.51, 31.88, 37.41, 41.48, 33.68, 32.52, 38.07, 32.39, 36.15, 39.16, 37.39, 37.22, 34.03, 36.71, 33.25, 35.18, 34.67, 40.75, 30.85, 35.47, 40.54, 32.07, 36.10, (28.79), 32.93, 37.90, 40.49, 37.95+, 41.10, 37.85



Spoiler



Session average: 35.59
1. 39.22 Rw2 Fw' L B D' Fw L' F' Fw2 D F D2 F' Rw' L2 U R' B D U B2 U' Rw F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 D2 R2 Uw' F' Rw' Uw' L' Fw' R 
2. 33.80 B R Uw F' U' D' Fw' L2 R' D Fw B U F2 L U' F2 Uw' B' F Uw' Rw' U' Rw2 B' R' Uw Fw B2 Uw2 D2 Fw' R2 B R2 Uw' L' Uw2 D2 L 
3. 32.18 Uw B D L' U Rw' R' D' Rw B U B L' R2 B' Rw' D U' Rw2 B' Uw B2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 F2 D' L2 D2 Rw2 R D2 U' Fw' Uw B' R F' B 
4. 31.58 D2 Rw' Uw D2 F2 B' L2 D' Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F2 U Rw U' R2 Fw' R' L' Uw2 L D2 Fw2 F' U' L R2 U R2 F' L2 Rw' Fw' D' R2 Rw' B2 Uw' L2 
5. (42.90) R' Fw' L2 F2 L' Rw R' F2 Fw' D2 Fw' D2 Uw2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw B' L' U' B2 Fw R' L' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 L' F2 B D B2 Rw D' F' R' U' L' Fw B2 
6. (29.73) L Rw2 Fw2 R F2 U' Rw' R2 D' B' D' F' Fw L2 Uw D2 B2 Rw Uw Fw' Rw' Fw' F Uw R2 F2 B D U' F L' Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R' D B2 L' 
7. 36.26 B2 L2 Rw2 R2 F' U D2 L2 U Rw2 Fw' B' D R' B' Fw2 D2 B2 U' Uw D2 L2 Rw' R' U' L2 F U2 Uw' L F2 L2 B2 L' D2 B' Fw' R' F' D2 
8. 33.92 F Rw2 Fw' Rw U' L R F' R Uw2 B F2 Rw' F' U' Fw D' Rw' L' Fw R Rw2 L2 B' U2 L' U2 D2 Uw R2 D2 B F2 Rw' L Uw' Rw2 F2 R Rw 
9. 34.76 Fw2 D2 B' Rw2 D L' Rw Fw' B2 L' R2 Fw' U' B2 F2 D' R' Rw D' Rw' Uw' Rw D' Rw2 R U Fw' F2 Rw Fw2 R2 Rw D2 F U F2 B D2 R B 
10. 31.02 F Uw2 Rw2 F2 B' Uw F Rw D' Fw L2 U B Fw' R2 U B' U Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B' L' Fw Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 B2 R' Rw Fw2 U' Fw2 B2 Uw' B' R2 L D 
11. 34.45 Rw B Fw' R Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw B2 R Rw2 Fw' Rw F2 B Uw F2 U2 R' Fw2 L2 F' D2 L B R' D2 Rw' Uw Fw F2 R2 Rw2 U' Rw D2 F2 D' Rw Uw' 
12. 34.54 Uw Rw' D2 L' B2 R Rw2 B' L2 F R' Fw2 U Rw F' Uw2 U2 F' D' R' D2 L' B D' U Rw' F Uw' Fw L' B2 Fw2 U' L' Rw' B L' Uw L2 Fw 
13. 35.36 Uw Rw2 D Rw2 L Fw Uw2 B' Uw' L F2 R2 D R Uw' B2 Fw2 L R2 F Uw2 F Uw2 D Rw2 U' D2 B Uw U F' D Fw' F R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L 
14. 36.27 R' L2 Rw2 D2 F B' R' F Uw F2 Rw L' D' F2 Fw Uw2 D2 Rw' D2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 R B' F' D' F' L Fw L' Uw B' Rw' L2 Fw2 L R2 D2 U' Rw' 
15. 37.73 Rw' D2 R' D' B L2 Fw2 Uw' Rw R' B' D' F2 Uw' F' R L2 Uw2 L2 Rw B' Fw L2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Fw Uw2 B' U' F2 Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 L' U' Uw2 R' Rw' 
16. 35.35 F Rw2 Fw Rw2 R' F2 U Uw Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw' Uw' Rw' F R Uw R2 F D' Rw' L U2 R' Fw' D Uw' L Uw2 L2 D R2 U2 L' B' R2 D' B2 L2 
17. 35.60 L2 B' Uw2 B F' D2 Fw2 R' B Rw2 D' L2 Rw D2 R2 U L' R2 U B2 Uw2 F' D Fw F' B' Rw Uw2 D' Rw' L D2 L D' R2 Fw Rw2 L' Fw R 
18. 31.00 Fw' Uw2 B' F Fw' U D Uw' R D U' Fw2 L R2 D' L B' L2 R2 Fw' Rw' L' B2 U F' Uw' R U' B' L' Uw U Fw Rw2 U2 L2 Fw L B F 
19. 33.82 D2 Uw F' Rw2 R B D Rw U D2 Rw Uw2 L2 U2 Fw2 L U Fw' Rw L' Uw Rw' Uw B2 F' U' Uw Rw' Fw D2 Rw2 U' Fw' D2 B' Fw' F2 Rw' B L2 
20. 32.60 Fw' B2 D' F' L' Uw' D2 B' L' Fw L2 F D2 B' F2 D L Uw' F Rw' Uw2 U2 D B Uw' U2 R Rw L2 D U R2 F2 L Rw2 B' Rw' Fw' B2 Rw2 
21. 35.19 F B2 R' Fw2 L Uw' B2 Uw' Fw2 R' Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' Uw' D2 L2 Uw Rw' Uw' U2 D2 B2 F' Rw' U' L' R' Fw2 Rw L2 F' D F2 U Rw2 B F2 D2 L 
22. 36.38 Fw' D2 Uw2 U' F Fw R' Rw' Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw' D R2 Rw2 F' U' B2 D B R B Uw2 R U2 Uw B U D2 R L2 D Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' B' L' R Fw2 
23. 34.80 F2 D' U' Fw' U2 Uw2 Rw' B D Fw2 Uw' D B' D' Rw2 Uw' B' R' B D' R2 F L2 D' R2 U' B2 L' B Uw' U2 F2 Uw' D' Rw' Uw' F U' R' U2 
24. 39.34 R' Rw2 Fw' D B Rw' F U' B F2 Uw Rw2 U2 F' L' Uw2 U2 D B F' D2 U Rw2 L2 Fw B2 L Uw' F2 D2 U' R2 D L' Uw U Fw' R2 Uw' L' 
25. 38.80 B Uw2 R Uw2 B Rw' R2 L' D2 U' R2 Rw' D' R' L2 F2 L2 U Rw' Uw2 U' L' B' L2 Fw2 R Uw D F2 U R2 U Uw' L2 F' Fw2 U' B' R U 
26. 38.39 Uw2 Rw Uw2 F R2 U Fw2 B2 Rw Uw2 F L Fw F2 L U2 R' Rw B' U2 D' Fw2 Rw' F' Rw' Uw2 Rw' U2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' L2 D' Uw' Fw2 R' Rw2 B2 R2 F' 
27. 33.06 L R B2 U2 Uw2 B2 F2 Rw2 Fw B2 Uw2 Rw' F2 B L U Uw D' Rw' U R2 D2 Rw F' D2 U2 Fw R F2 R2 Uw L Fw D2 Rw' U' Rw B Rw2 Fw 
28. 36.35 B Uw U2 F' Fw U L' Rw' F' D Rw' F Uw' L2 R' F Uw2 B' F2 L D2 R' Rw2 Fw2 U R' B D2 F L' Uw F2 U2 B U' B2 R' U2 L2 R' 
29. 36.70 R2 Rw U2 Rw Fw2 F2 D2 B Fw' Uw' Rw' R F2 Rw' Uw D' L2 Fw' L' Uw R2 Rw D L Uw Fw2 Rw' R F' Rw' Uw2 R2 F' Fw' D' B2 R' Fw' R2 B' 
30. 34.71 R Uw2 L' F2 Rw2 U' B Fw' U' L D2 B' Fw2 D U Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw' Fw R2 Fw' D Fw' D L' U2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 U2 B Uw' Rw2 D Fw2 L Fw2 Rw' Uw' 
31. (29.96) F' B2 Fw U' R2 Rw F B' R' U2 Uw' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' R2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' L2 F Fw2 Rw2 L2 D2 L Uw2 U' B2 Fw L Fw2 B L' Uw2 
32. 32.96 R' D L2 Rw B2 Rw2 F2 Uw L2 Uw U' Fw' D2 L2 U2 R' D Fw2 D Rw' B R Uw2 U2 D2 B F' U R U L2 Fw D' Fw U2 L' D Rw2 Uw' R 
33. (30.04) B2 Fw' D2 L Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw B Fw' L Uw' R2 L' U' Rw' F2 R B' D Rw2 Fw Rw R2 B' R U2 Uw' L' Rw2 Uw R Rw U Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L R D 
34. (47.43) U2 L' Rw Uw' D' U F D L' F L2 Fw F2 B2 U2 L B2 Uw Rw L' Fw2 Uw' L' B L2 U Fw2 B' U' L2 R Fw' F2 L' U' Fw D2 R Uw2 Fw 
35. 32.24 R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' U' D2 Uw Fw' L2 U2 F2 L2 F D' Uw' Rw' L2 B' R' Uw2 R L2 U B' Uw F' D Uw' L' D Rw' Fw D2 R2 D' L' F2 B' R' F 
36. 31.10 R' L' D2 U' Fw' B' Uw' Fw' Uw' B D Uw' R L2 D2 B2 L2 F Fw2 Uw' U2 R2 L' B F' R U R2 U R2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw Rw' U2 D F2 U' Fw 
37. (28.68) R Uw2 B' F2 R Fw F' Uw R B2 R D' U2 R' B Uw2 Rw U' Uw' Fw2 F B2 Rw F' B2 D Uw B2 Uw' R2 U' Rw2 R' Fw Uw L Fw' R2 Uw L2 
38. 34.34 D Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw Rw2 F' B L2 D' Uw Rw' R' D' Fw2 Uw Fw' U R2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Rw B' F' U2 R2 Uw' L B F' D R' D2 L' B' U2 D2 Uw' R2 
39. 33.05 B' Rw F' Rw D F B U' F Fw' R' Uw' Rw2 Uw F L' R' Rw2 F2 R' Fw2 U' Uw2 Fw' D U L2 B2 Fw2 L Fw' F' Rw2 U2 D' Rw' F L Fw F 
40. 35.59 F' Rw2 Fw B' R' U2 B' F2 Uw' F Uw F' Rw D2 L Rw' Fw' U Rw2 Uw2 B2 L2 U F2 B' U' L Fw D Rw' B' U2 Uw D2 L2 B2 L2 F D' L' 
41. 31.69 F2 B' Fw L2 F2 Rw' L' B' U' D' B2 U R' B' R2 L' Fw2 F' R L2 D R' L Fw' R U2 L2 D L' D' R' U' Uw Fw' B' D' Fw D' U' R 
42. 38.93 Uw2 D L' Fw' D Fw2 Uw2 F Uw' Rw' B Uw2 U2 Rw D U' R Fw Rw L D2 Fw' F2 B2 U2 Uw Fw2 Rw B2 U Uw' R B2 F D' F B2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 
43. 35.09 R' U L R' U' L2 U' L' Uw' U2 D2 L D' L R' Rw' D L' B' F' Rw2 Uw L2 B' D R2 D R2 Uw L2 F2 U' D2 Uw' Fw' R' Rw' U' R' D' 
44. 32.84 D F Rw2 U L2 U Rw' L' B R U' Uw' Fw' R U2 L2 F' U' D2 Uw' F R2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' F Fw' B R' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 U' D F' U R' U2 
45. 36.21 B D Fw L2 R2 Rw2 U2 B U2 F' Uw' L F' Rw2 F' U Uw2 Rw2 R Uw R2 Rw Fw2 Rw B2 F2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 F2 B R2 D' Rw U Uw R2 U' D2 B' 
46. 35.19 U2 B' Uw F' Fw' Uw D2 Rw' D Uw Fw Rw2 R' L' Uw F' R' L U' L2 B' D B Fw U2 Rw Fw L' F' Fw2 D R B2 F2 D' L2 Uw Rw' U2 B 
47. 34.87 B D R B' F U2 R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B' Rw2 U' L2 Rw' Fw' F' B Uw2 Fw' Rw' D B2 F' L2 F2 D L2 B D R B Fw D' Rw' U2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 R 
48. 34.91 L Uw R2 Rw' Fw2 F D R' U B U2 Fw B Uw L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 F' L Uw F2 D' Fw2 D Rw' D' F' Uw Fw L' U2 B' R' Fw 
49. 32.13 Rw D L R' B' R U R2 Uw D2 L' U2 Uw F2 L2 Uw L2 U B' U2 Uw2 D' Rw' L Fw' D2 Rw2 Fw' D' B2 D U' Fw' F2 Rw2 L B2 F2 D2 Rw' 
50. 35.96 Fw2 D2 R' Fw Uw2 Fw2 U' D2 Uw2 Rw' D L D L2 R2 B' L' Rw' F2 R2 Fw' F' L' Uw2 R U' Rw' R L D F' D L Uw2 B2 F R Fw2 B2 D' 
51. 33.43 Uw Rw Uw' R2 D2 R' Rw' B2 Uw D' F L2 F2 U' D' B2 L2 D2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 R U2 D B' R2 U' R' F2 B D2 F D F' R2 Fw2 B Rw U2 Fw 
52. 37.07 R' Uw L2 Uw2 D' B' F2 R2 Rw2 D2 B2 F' D2 Uw Rw' F' Uw' L' B2 L2 D Uw2 R' Rw F Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw' F2 B Rw R2 F B U2 F2 Uw' 
53. (42.55) U2 F' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw' Uw U' Rw2 Uw U' R L' D' B L B D' U Uw B2 D2 F2 Uw2 B Uw' R L' F2 Uw' U' D2 R' U2 Fw2 R2 D F2 Rw 
54. 41.42 R U2 Uw Rw Uw U2 Rw' L2 F2 Uw' Rw' B L F D' U' R B L' B2 U' Fw' Uw R' Fw' Uw' Fw B' R B D B' R' L Fw' Rw U L2 R Fw' 
55. 33.80 D B L D2 Fw' D' Fw' B D' Uw2 U' L R2 Rw' Fw' F' B2 Uw B2 R' U D B' Uw2 L F' Rw' Uw' D B Uw Fw F' L2 R U2 Rw' L2 Fw2 R2 
56. 35.76 F' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw F' Fw2 U2 R' Uw' R Uw' L2 Fw B' Rw B' R2 D U2 Rw' R D' Fw B' L Fw2 L2 B U2 B' L' D' Fw' D2 B F D2 Uw Rw 
57. 35.42 R Fw F2 D2 Rw' R' U2 D' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw F2 Uw' R U R U2 L2 F' D' F2 B' Fw2 D R2 B2 Fw Rw2 Uw Fw' B2 U2 
58. 38.70 D' L Uw Rw B' L' Fw' D Rw' R2 Uw' B' Rw2 Uw2 F Uw' Rw' R U' B' R2 Rw Uw' B' D L2 B Rw' L2 U2 D Fw Rw2 U Uw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' U 
59. 40.65 Uw B' Uw2 B2 D2 F2 L' Uw2 L' U R' F D2 Rw D R2 U2 D' B2 L F2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D Fw2 Rw D F' L2 F2 Fw' U R' L Fw' B2 Uw2 R' 
60. (41.81) Uw Rw2 U D2 Uw' Fw' L2 Rw Uw2 R' B2 Uw2 F D2 U' L2 Rw' B Fw2 Uw2 L F Uw R' L' F2 U2 L2 U B2 Uw2 F2 R U2 Fw Rw Uw' F' Uw B 
61. 38.66 B2 U2 Rw' L Uw2 B2 R B' Rw2 Fw2 D' L R' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' D L Fw D Rw U2 R2 U B2 U' R2 L' F2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 R2 Rw U2 L2 
62. (44.16+) U' Fw U B2 U F' Uw2 Rw2 R D' Uw' F' B U D2 R L2 D R' L Fw2 Rw' B Rw2 U D2 B2 U Rw' F' D F' B2 L' R' B2 R2 F2 B' U2 
63. 33.76 Rw R U' Uw2 Rw' B' Rw Uw2 D' U2 L' D2 Fw Uw' Rw L2 Uw' L2 F' R D' Fw2 R' Uw' R2 Fw U' Rw' F2 D Uw' U' Rw' B' D2 Uw2 L R2 Fw' B2 
64. 34.44 F' R B D B' F U2 Fw2 Uw B2 R2 Rw2 B2 L F2 Fw' Rw L2 U2 Fw2 Uw U L Uw' Rw' F' Rw2 B' Rw' Uw Rw B' Fw R' L Uw U2 R2 U' Rw 
65. (27.49) Rw2 Fw2 U2 L' F R U' Fw F U2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' D Rw L Fw U2 B Uw' B2 F' Rw' B2 F' Fw2 L F2 Rw2 L F Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 D Fw' B2 Uw' 
66. (42.43) D' R2 B' D' B2 Uw2 D2 B R2 D' Fw2 R2 Uw' L' Rw2 B' F2 R' B2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw' D2 L' U2 L F' U2 Fw Rw' D' L' Fw' D Uw2 R Rw L' B' 
67. 37.09 F' U' Rw' D2 F R Fw B L2 Uw Rw' U' D L' F2 Fw' R F2 B' R2 U B' Fw' R Uw' F B' R' F L D2 R2 Rw Uw2 D F Fw B2 U' R' 
68. 39.50 Fw U2 F2 Uw2 L F2 Fw2 B' Uw' R2 L2 U2 Uw' D B' Rw R' Fw Rw' D Rw' F D' U' Fw R' B' R' F2 Fw2 D Rw Fw2 B R' B D B Uw Rw 
69. 35.88 Rw' F2 U' D' Fw R' Uw Fw2 U' R F' D' B Uw D F' R' D' F Fw2 U2 B2 Fw F' L' Fw L2 F Rw Uw R F' R2 U2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw' U 
70. 31.89 R' Fw D B Fw2 Rw' B' U2 Fw B D B Fw' U' R' U' L Rw D2 Fw' Rw R2 D' U Uw' Fw Rw' L B' D' L2 F2 B' Uw D F2 D Uw U' B 
71. 33.17 U2 L U F2 U F' Fw2 B2 L U Rw' F' U L' F U' D' Rw B2 F' Rw' Uw2 Fw U' R2 L2 Rw D Fw' Uw U' Fw' D' F2 B2 Uw2 Rw D R2 Fw' 
72. 38.51 B' U2 R' F U L Uw2 L' Fw Rw U' F2 R' L2 Rw' U Uw2 Rw' B' Fw Uw L B R' Uw' D' Fw2 B2 L' F2 Rw D2 B' R' F2 L Fw' U F Fw 
73. 31.88 Rw' R2 Uw F2 L' Uw2 F2 B2 Uw' Fw' U R F U Uw Fw' Uw' Rw F Rw2 F' Fw R2 L' B2 F' Fw' D2 Uw' L2 F B' D' Uw L' Rw2 F' R Fw F' 
74. 37.41 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 D B' L Rw2 Fw R' Rw Fw D2 Rw L' D F2 L2 B2 Rw2 U2 Fw Rw D' Uw F Uw B Rw' U' F2 L' Rw D U' F D' B Rw2 Fw2 
75. 41.48 Uw' U2 R2 D' Fw B' R Rw' F2 L2 Uw2 B2 L Fw2 Uw2 U2 B D U' Uw2 L' F2 B2 U L' Rw' Uw F B' D2 B U Rw' Fw R' D' U' R F2 R2 
76. 33.68 D' Uw' B' D2 Uw' R' Uw' D' L2 F' B' Uw2 L' R2 F2 B2 Rw2 R' F' Fw' D' Uw' U B' Fw' D' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D' R L2 D B Rw2 L' Uw2 U2 B' Rw 
77. 32.52 F Rw Uw' U Fw' L R Uw' D L2 F2 L2 D Fw' U' F B2 Fw' R2 U2 R2 U Rw Fw' L2 B2 R Fw L2 F2 B2 Fw' U' R2 F' Rw' D B L Uw' 
78. 38.07 B' R' D' Rw Fw Rw L R' U2 B R Uw2 L' Uw D2 Rw D Rw D' Rw B' Fw' F2 U D' Uw' B F2 U' Rw2 F R L2 D L' B Rw2 R F' Uw 
79. 32.39 U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2 U' L2 B2 Rw' U Uw' R L2 U' Uw2 Rw' L D' B2 Rw Uw2 Fw D L R2 Uw2 U2 F' Fw' Uw' D' F2 R' Rw Uw' R D' Uw2 B2 F2 
80. 36.15 L' D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 Uw2 R' F D2 Fw R' D2 L2 U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 Uw' Rw2 U2 F2 Uw2 U' R2 F B Rw2 F B Uw' D R Uw D F' Rw 
81. 39.16 U' D L Rw' D U' B2 D2 Uw R U Uw' F' B' D F D' B' Uw2 U2 D2 B R Fw' F2 L Rw' R Fw2 Rw' R' F L2 F2 Uw2 B' R Rw2 D Fw 
82. 37.39 B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 Fw' L2 D' R2 L' F2 L' Uw2 R2 F' B2 U' F2 U Uw F' Fw D' Uw Rw2 F D2 U B2 L' U Uw2 F' B' R L U2 F' 
83. 37.22 Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 U2 Uw2 B' F R D L' B Fw2 Rw' L Fw2 B' F2 Uw2 L Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 R' U F B' L Uw' R2 U' Fw Rw' B R' Fw2 D L Rw 
84. 34.03 U' D' B' F2 R U L' R2 B' R' Fw' Rw' D L' R Rw' Fw' Uw Fw' L' F' D Rw R' D' B2 Uw' L Rw2 R2 D2 Fw D Rw R2 Uw' U' Rw' R2 D' 
85. 36.71 B' D2 U R2 U' L2 Fw' F Rw U2 R2 L' U2 D2 Uw' F2 D' Fw' U' Rw2 B2 R' D2 R' Fw2 R' U2 Rw' Fw2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 Uw2 Rw Uw' U Fw' B' 
86. 33.25 L2 Fw F2 Rw2 R' F D R U2 Rw' L' Uw' D' R2 Rw' Uw' Rw D' U' B' Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R' D Rw2 D Uw2 F Uw' Fw' R' F' 
87. 35.18 D F B2 U2 F Rw R Uw U F2 Fw2 D2 Uw L U2 Uw' Rw2 B F' D B' Fw2 F2 D U2 L2 Fw Rw2 R2 L2 D2 F2 B2 Fw2 R' D Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' 
88. 34.67 Rw D B' R2 Fw2 F' R B2 D2 F2 B' Rw2 U2 D Fw2 L F' Uw2 U' R L' F Fw' B' Uw B' Fw' R' D2 L' D L' F' U2 Uw' R' B' Fw2 L D 
89. 40.75 D2 F B D Rw2 L2 F' Uw' Fw' Uw B' Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 L B' Rw Fw2 R' Uw' B Rw2 F2 U2 D2 Uw Fw' F2 B' Rw' F' Uw F L' F2 Fw' U2 R' D 
90. 30.85 D2 F D Fw' U Rw2 R L' Fw' D2 U2 B' Rw U2 F2 Rw2 L2 Uw L2 D2 Rw' D B' D' F2 D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw' B F' L Uw' U' R' L Uw2 R2 F' 
91. 35.47 Rw' L' R2 B Rw F U D Rw B' R2 L' Rw D2 U' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L R2 D' F2 Rw' F2 Fw' B Uw2 Rw Fw L2 Fw2 Rw U2 F2 L Rw' B Fw' R U2 
92. 40.54 Rw' L Fw' L B2 D2 Rw2 U B2 L F2 L B R B D2 R' D' L D' Uw2 R' Uw D L' U2 L Fw L2 U2 B' Uw L2 F' Uw' U Rw' B' F' Fw' 
93. 32.07 Fw U2 Fw R B' D Uw2 L2 D L F' Uw2 D' L2 F Rw2 F Uw Fw2 L B D' R2 F B' Uw F2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 B' Fw F' Uw' U2 R2 U2 Fw' F' 
94. 36.10 Fw D L2 Uw' F' R Fw' U2 L B' U' Rw' F2 D2 F' B' U R Fw' Uw' F' Fw Rw' D F' Uw2 F B' D Rw F' Rw L' B' U B R Rw Uw2 L 
95. (28.79) L' R' U2 D R2 Fw' U R2 Uw Fw' D' Rw2 D R B2 F L' Fw2 L Fw B2 U L' D' Uw F' U2 Fw Rw D2 F' Fw Rw R2 U F' Fw L' Uw' D2 
96. 32.93 L' Fw F2 U' F L' R2 F Rw L' Fw2 B' D Rw R Fw L Rw2 B2 R' L' Rw' B2 L R F2 Rw' B2 Fw' R Fw2 Uw2 F2 B Rw2 L Fw2 L2 Uw' L' 
97. 37.90 Rw' Fw D' B2 F' R' B2 D U2 Fw2 L B Rw R2 U' Rw F2 Fw2 Uw2 U L F' U B2 F U R' Rw2 F' Fw2 B U2 B2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw U R Rw2 
98. 40.49 R U' L Fw F Rw2 F L2 R' B2 R Rw Uw2 L Uw F' Fw R' F' Fw Rw2 B2 L' Rw' Uw' R2 L' Rw Uw' U2 Fw2 R' L2 Uw' Rw F2 Fw2 D' Fw' L2 
99. 37.95+ Fw D Uw R U2 R L' U Fw D L2 D2 F D' Uw' F2 Rw' L' D' F2 Uw2 Fw F2 Uw' B Uw Fw Rw2 U' B' U D L2 R' B' Fw2 U2 Fw Rw' B2 
100. 41.10 U' B Rw Uw R' U Rw' U2 R Rw' D' Uw B' Uw2 U F B2 R2 U2 F' R2 Uw' D F2 L R2 Rw Fw' B2 F2 U2 B' L R2 B' D2 R U' R' Fw' 
101. 37.85 Uw2 U2 B2 F D R2 Uw' F' D2 U L R Uw U' F' R2 Rw L Uw2 Rw F' Rw Fw Uw R F' L2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw U R' D2 Rw2 U2 L' B2 L2 Uw2 B' 
102. 38.28 U F2 Uw2 Fw F2 U2 D' Uw' L' Rw Uw R2 U Uw Rw2 Uw Rw2 U' B2 F' D2 Fw2 R' D' Rw2 Fw' L' Fw D Rw R' F L' Rw2 F2 U' D' B Uw' R'


----------



## ottozing (Nov 3, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.629
worst time: 16.589

current avg5: 9.844 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 8.480 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 10.131 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 9.000 (σ = 0.92)

current avg50: 10.090 (σ = 1.00)
best avg50: 9.399 (σ = 0.86)

current avg100: 9.741 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 9.741 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 9.741 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 9.819

only avg50 is pb


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

3.31 2x2 NR avg


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

Missed pyra NR avg because +2


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 3, 2013)

33.04 f' B' R' B' f u B D2 F2 L F B' L r' R' u B2 f2 R' F2 f R2 u2 D r' F u L2 U r L f2 L' U' L f' R' D f2 F2

4x4 PB pll skip


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 3, 2013)

Username said:


> Missed pyra NR avg because +2



Would have been sub 4?


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

9.05 official 3x3 single w/ vperm and failinsertion



XTowncuber said:


> Would have been sub 4?



No, something like 4.19


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 3, 2013)

Username said:


> 9.05 official 3x3 single w/ vperm and failinsertion
> 
> 
> 
> No, something like 4.19


So....it wouldn't have been nr? Nice single!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 3, 2013)

kim I don't see anything on Cube Comps


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> kim I don't see anything on Cube Comps



Because we don't use it in Finland?


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> So....it wouldn't have been nr? Nice single!



NR is 4.21


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just wat
51.96 ao5, 45.35 single
Beats average by 6.5 seconds, and single by 3 seconds


Spoiler



Average of 5: 51.96
1. (45.35) U B' r' B f' F' r L2 F U2 L2 r' F' L' r U2 r F' r' U f2 D2 R' u2 D' F' f' B2 u R' D' U2 f2 u' D' f' F2 U2 u2 r' 
2. 52.48 L' B' D2 U u2 B f2 D' U2 F R' L2 B2 D' U' f2 R' f r' f B' D2 f2 r f D' L' u F' R2 F' f2 B' L' r2 f' D2 B' R' f 
3. 50.35 B' u D2 U' F u' D f' U' u2 f2 B2 u2 r' L F U' R2 L' F2 f B U2 r2 R2 B2 u2 R F r2 u' r L B' L' f' U2 F' L' u' 
4. (57.08) U' u' D R u U2 D2 F B2 L' F D L' D2 R' D' r D' R' r' f2 L r2 B' f' F2 u f2 U' u R2 F R' D' L2 R' f2 u2 L f2 
5. 53.06 F2 U' u f2 D' L' f2 B2 u2 L2 B' U2 R' u B U' u R2 B2 L' D' F B' f u L2 R2 D B2 f2 U R' u2 B' f2 r u B2 L R


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 3, 2013)

Username said:


> NR is 4.21



Ummm, please read your sig.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 3, 2013)

first practice session with pyra

ao5
(6.51) 8.94 7.20 7.81 (9.75) = 7.98

ao12
11.33 6.26 8.83 9.84 7.56 (14.81) 9.27 (5.91) 10.02 8.05 8.67 10.02 = 8.99

okay ish i guess


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> My f2l cases are pretty standard which is confusing. I think it's because many of my algs are speed optimal, not move optimal. For example, I can do headlights (sune/antisune) in sub 1.3. It's like 14 moves. Some of my other OLLs are like that, which can also jack up move count. My f2l uses a lot of stuff like sexy*3, etc.



Yeah, well maybe that's good for your speed, but to get faster, you need to really get your move count down, even if that means practice algorithms like your example and find finger tricks for them. Look at the speed solving wiki for F2L algos, do you use some of the fast ones? Some ones that seem slow (low move count but not that fast executable) can actually get really fast with proper finger tricks and practice, faster than the long solutions


----------



## Iggy (Nov 3, 2013)

Username said:


> NR is 4.21



lol

Also nice 3x3 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

Getting it back.

37.94, 46.85, (36.19), 49.69, 41.71, 40.64, 39.39, 44.87, 43.77, (50.67), 39.65, 42.86 = 42.74

fail consisitency


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Username said:


> 9.05 official 3x3 single


NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Ummm, please read your sig.



Umm I think I'm stupid. Lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

(36.46), 43.91, (45.23), 41.35, 42.63, 44.50, 41.09, 40.54, 39.21, 38.31, 41.93, 42.75 = *41.62*


----------



## KongShou (Nov 3, 2013)

1:39.41

5x5 single


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

20.14 official oh avg, 11.06 official 3x3 avg


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

lolfail avg5: 10.23, (7.25), 13.52, 7.64, (14.33) = 10.64


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

8.80, 8.35, (11.27), 7.88, 8.70, 8.01, 8.70, 9.24, 7.93, (6.70), 9.22, 8.28 = *8.51*  

0.01 from PB


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 3, 2013)

124/124
best time: 33.04
worst time: 1:03.73

current avg5: 51.36 (σ = 7.67)
best avg5: 39.27 (σ = 2.44)

current avg12: 47.10 (σ = 5.56)
best avg12: 41.08 (σ = 2.29)

current avg50: 44.98 (σ = 3.38)
best avg50: 43.50 (σ = 4.22)

current avg100: 44.53 (σ = 3.95)
best avg100: 44.21 (σ = 3.74)

session avg: 44.61 (σ = 3.66)
session mean: 44.86

All PBs

39.18, (47.51), 41.76, 36.88, (35.85) = 39.27 avg5
37.90, 37.01, 43.83, 43.86, 41.57, 40.98, 41.27, 40.72, (44.50), 40.53, 43.16, (34.57) = 41.08 avg12


----------



## crazycubes (Nov 3, 2013)

Best of 27.80 sec
avg of 50 solves 37 sec
yaaaaaaaay


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> Yeah, well maybe that's good for your speed, but to get faster, you need to really get your move count down, even if that means practice algorithms like your example and find finger tricks for them. Look at the speed solving wiki for F2L algos, do you use some of the fast ones? Some ones that seem slow (low move count but not that fast executable) can actually get really fast with proper finger tricks and practice, faster than the long solutions



I was talking to Chris last night and he said everything else looks pretty decent except my move count. So, I'll be learning some f2l tricks.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2013)

4x4x4 yau PBs

*41.35* avg5 = 40.33, (39.53), 40.44, (48.47), 43.29
*43.41* avg12 = (50.28), 44.25, 47.18, 40.33, (39.53), 40.44, 48.47, 43.29, 40.54, 41.51, 45.00, 43.13

Anyone know how to make the WeiSu stop popping internal edges?


----------



## uvafan (Nov 3, 2013)

Pyra(1-flip):
4.42 avg5, 5.22 avg12, 6.00 avg100

Sorry I can't improve as fast as you, Tim Major.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 3, 2013)

wtf... easy scrambles. They may not be completely correct though. I checked and the listed 2.28 scramble was actually the 1.19 scramble and the 1.80 scramble was actaully the 1.06 scramble.

Stackmat.

Average of 12: 1.61
1. (1.06) R F' U' F2 R F' U2 F' U2 
2. 1.71 F2 R' U2 F R2 F' R U2 R2 U' 
3. 1.47 R U F' R2 U2 R' F R' U2 
4. 1.80 F R U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' 
5. 1.77 U F' U2 F' U F R2 U' R' 
6. 1.63 F U' R2 U R2 U F R2 U2 
7. 1.71 R2 U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
8. 1.19 F' U2 R U' F2 R U R U' 
9. 1.52 F2 U' R U R F' R F2 U' 
10. 1.69 F2 R' F R2 F2 U F' R2 F' 
11. (2.28) R' F R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
12. 1.63 F R' U2 F U' R' F' R U


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

37.71, (54.68), 39.08, 43.63, 41.13, 41.04, 39.66, (36.89), 38.74, 40.29, 40.38, 39.83 = *40.15* 4x4 avg12 on video


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

I officially made Chris Olson quit 2x2 
XD


----------



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I officially made Chris Olson quit 2x2
> XD



Wut?


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

Username said:


> Wut?



True story. He hasn't touched a 2x2 for like the past 3 days lol


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 3, 2013)

number of times: 344/344
best time: 53.89 EP skip
worst time: 1:23.98
best mo3: 59.35 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 1:00.58 (σ = 1.81)
best mo10: 1:01.86 (σ = 5.45)
best avg12: 1:02.11 (σ = 3.92)
best avg50: 1:04.94 (σ = 3.52)
best avg100: 1:05.77 (σ = 3.14)
best mo100: 1:05.67 (σ = 4.01)
session avg: 1:07.73 (σ = 3.74)
session mean: 1:07.72

Progress


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 3, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.66
worst time: 37.43

current avg5: 20.95 (σ = 2.77)
best avg5: 20.15 (σ = 1.79)

current avg12: 24.16 (σ = 3.40)
best avg12: 21.04 (σ = 1.57)

current avg100: 24.87 (σ = 3.54)
best avg100: 24.87 (σ = 3.54)

session avg: 24.87 (σ = 3.54)
session mean: 24.84

yay square1


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

99 puzzle in 5:12.613. 2351 moves, 7.520 TPS.
EDIT: 5:11.832. 2546 moves, 8.165 TPS.
yay sup-8 TPS. It went sup-8 at one point (about half way through, then I got it up to 8.2. It dropped a bit nearer the end.

EDIT2:





I'm starting to like this even more now.
EDIT3:




Next solve was a 16.68, but the average went up to 16.88. Dat logic.
EDIT4: 16.55 Ao12
EDIT5: 12.56 single. Easy ZBLL.
EDIT6: 14.26 Mo3
EDIT7: 16.41 Ao12


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 37.71, (54.68), 39.08, 43.63, 41.13, 41.04, 39.66, (36.89), 38.74, 40.29, 40.38, 39.83 = *40.15* 4x4 avg12 on video



Has your Weisu arrived yet or are you just practicing for when it arrives?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 3, 2013)

13.17, 11.19, 10.85, 11.75, 11.30, 13.55, 12.17, (10.28), (14.26), 11.95, 13.36, 10.66 => 12.00

Roux.

So close...


----------



## qaz (Nov 3, 2013)

pyra
8.50 (10.38) 7.72 6.23 (5.58) = 7.48 avg5
6.80 (14.02) 9.68 10.75 7.73 10.90 9.34 8.80 7.25 (6.24) 7.83 8.63 = 8.77 avg12
also 9.62 avg25, yay sub-10


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 4, 2013)

9.13 avg12 on cam... *facepalm*

I'm too ashamed to upload it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 4, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf... easy scrambles. They may not be completely correct though. I checked and the listed 2.28 scramble was actually the 1.19 scramble and the 1.80 scramble was actaully the 1.06 scramble.
> 
> Stackmat.
> 
> ...



UWR!


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> UWR!



And you can't break it now can you XD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 4, 2013)

Or, maybe I'm not sharing my PBs and I'm gonna make everyone poop they pants when I share them.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Or, maybe I'm not sharing my PBs and I'm gonna make everyone poop they pants when I share them.



lol



yoshinator said:


> 9.13 avg12 on cam... *facepalm*
> 
> I'm too ashamed to upload it.



Why would you be ashamed of a 9.13 avg12 on cam?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2013)

Average of 12: 4.16
1. 3.78 U B' L' B U L U B l' r b u'
2. (3.52) L B' U R B R' B' U r' b u'
3. 3.96 L' B' R' U' B R U B l' b'
4. (4.69) U L' U L B L U L r' b' u
5. 4.32 R' L U' R B L' R' L B l r b u
6. 4.13 R U' L R L U B' U l' r' b'
7. 4.03 U R' U' L U' R U R' U l' b' u
8. 4.57 U R L U L' B' R' U r b
9. 4.66 U L R' B' R B' R U' l u
10. 4.08 R L' U R B' L' R L' l' u'
11. 3.89 B R' B L' B' U B' R' B l b u'
12. 4.17 U L B' U B' R L U' l' r' b


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Or, maybe I'm not sharing my PBs and I'm gonna make everyone poop they pants when I share them.



Share them or they didn't happen!!!


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Share them or they didn't happen!!!



lolol 1.35 and 1.62


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 4, 2013)

WRRROOOONG.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2013)

Chris, why do I get the feeling that one of these days you're going to learn full RoFL and average like 9 moves?


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Chris, why do I get the feeling that one of these days you're going to learn full RoFL and average like 9 moves?



Lol I bet it's already happened


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Why would you be ashamed of a 9.13 avg12 on cam?



Not even sub-9...



Rubiks560 said:


> Or, maybe I'm not sharing my PBs and I'm gonna make everyone poop they pants when I share them.



I'm so hype.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 4, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Chris, why do I get the feeling that one of these days you're going to learn full RoFL and average like 9 moves?



Or maybe I do...and I just don't wanna smash WR super badly before giving someone else a chance.

See, the best way to do it is give people a glimmer of hope, and right before they get it, destroy it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Or maybe I do...and I just don't wanna smash WR super badly before giving someone else a chance.
> 
> See, the best way to do it is give people a glimmer of hope, and right before they get it, destroy it.



Damn, I thought you were only half-Asian.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 4, 2013)

Okso I switched all my bad habits on 4x4: now doing cross edges and Last 4 centers holding cross on left - before I did F3E and L4C with cross on right (learned from cyoubx...smh) and last cross edge with cross on bottom. Just got my first sub1 avg5 with all these habits fixed:

Average of 5: 59.06
1. (52.97) L2 D2 R2 u2 f D2 f' r f2 R2 f' B r u D U' r' F B2 r' R2 B2 f2 L f' D r2 f' r D L u2 r' F B U' R B R' U2
2. 58.68 D2 F' B r' u' f' D' U' f D2 r D' r' u' r U2 f u' D L' B U' F B2 R2 r2 B' f R2 B' F u U f2 r2 u B' D2 B' F
3. 59.70 u' D r B' D2 L B R f U' f2 B R' r2 F2 f' u2 f F u2 D2 F U' L' u2 F' R2 r' F' L B r2 F r' u L' r' R2 D2 B
4. (1:03.68) R2 L' u r2 R' B f2 R D u' F' u2 D R' f2 r R2 B u2 f r' D U' u R' f' F B L2 R' D' L R u2 U' D2 r' R B f2
5. 58.81 B U r2 L' B' L f L B' F D2 u F' u' f2 r' U2 f' U2 D F' f2 r2 R2 u2 F f B2 r R D R' r' L' F' D2 F R2 r L2


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 4, 2013)

19.21 ao5 sq-1 wat

edit: 15.08 single


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 4, 2013)

6.55 with fail WV 

On cam!!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just bought a stackmat.

If you know me, you realize this is a massive accomplishment because I never buy anything cubing related. The last cube I bought was in December.


----------



## qaz (Nov 4, 2013)

59.80 single with Hoya.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 4, 2013)

Spoiler



4.62, 5.18, 4.66, 4.00, 4.18, 1.78, 5.80, 4.63, 6.52, 5.28, 6.66, 3.18, (2.61), (2.09), (2.45), 3.49, 3.51, 3.39, 2.65, 3.22, 4.07, 3.96, 3.57, 4.14, 4.18, 3.89, 3.62, 2.96, 4.52, 4.42, 6.32, 3.35, (8.33), 4.70, 3.26, 4.58, 4.27, 4.32, 3.23, 2.66, 4.07, 4.06, 5.06, (6.70), 4.68, 5.43, 3.21, 3.57, (6.50), 4.53, 2.94, 3.88, 5.70, 4.53, 4.00, 3.37, 4.73, 3.64, 3.90, 3.35, 4.71, 5.08, 5.90, 5.09, 3.70, 4.63, 5.26, 4.78, 6.04, 4.21, 6.14, 2.57, 6.56, 3.60, 5.32, 3.78, 5.16, 5.08, 3.46, 4.09, 4.68, 3.06, 4.59, 5.71, 4.39, 5.57, 5.96, 5.53, 3.71, 6.22, 3.86, 2.20, 5.25, 6.24, 4.41, 5.09, 4.08, DNF(4.54), 6.27, 4.30, 3.99



*3.97 ao50*: 3.18, (2.61), (2.09), (2.45), 3.49, 3.51, 3.39, 2.65, 3.22, 4.07, 3.96, 3.57, 4.14, 4.18, 3.89, 3.62, 2.96, 4.52, 4.42, 6.32, 3.35, (8.33), 4.70, 3.26, 4.58, 4.27, 4.32, 3.23, 2.66, 4.07, 4.06, 5.06, (6.70), 4.68, 5.43, 3.21, 3.57, (6.50), 4.53, 2.94, 3.88, 5.70, 4.53, 4.00, 3.37, 4.73, 3.64, 3.90, 3.35, 4.71,
*3.20 ao12*: 3.18, 2.61, (2.09), 2.45, 3.49, 3.51, 3.39, 2.65, 3.22, (4.07), 3.96, 3.57,
*2.75 ao5*: (6.66), 3.18, 2.61, (2.09), 2.45, 

4.43 average of 100. Accidentally shut qqtimer because Bryson told me to try Pyra OH so I don't have scrambles.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow sub 4 avg50, really fast!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 4, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow sub 4 avg50, really fast!



I had about 25 fast solves then 25 average ones. I average low-mid 4, but thanks!


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> UWR!



Reza has a 1.60 avg12


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Just bought a stackmat.
> 
> If you know me, you realize this is a massive accomplishment because I never buy anything cubing related. The last cube I bought was in December.



Tell me you got the eBay one


----------



## roller (Nov 4, 2013)

I've just solved my first BLD, after long hours of training i managed to get 3.49.44 including memo, happy times


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 4, 2013)

Got my first sub 30 at 27 seconds.


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2013)

roller said:


> I've just solved my first BLD, after long hours of training i managed to get 3.49.44 including memo, happy times


Wrong thread.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> Wrong thread.



Eh.. Only kind of. Both are an appropriate place.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> Got my first sub 30 at 27 seconds.



Congratulations! On your way to sub-30.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 4, 2013)

My first non-lucky sub 40!

4x4x4 single: *35.84*
Scramble: D' F' R' f' U' F2 D f r F R2 B' u' B L R r D2 B r2 B' D R D2 U' F2 R2 u R' f r' D R' u2 D f' D' r L2 B2 

Just learned Yao last month, it really helped me improve.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 4, 2013)

Pyra:
4.46 avg5, 4.95 avg12, 5.79 avg100


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes a new 5x5 PB 3:46.20


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

3:53.71 Yau PB


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> 3:53.71 Yau PB



4x4 or 5x5?


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> 4x4 or 5x5?



4x4.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> 4x4.



WOW that just seems to be an odd slow time. I'm like 2 min faster then you with the reduction method on 4x4.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW that just seems to be an odd slow time. I'm like 2 min faster then you with the reduction method on 4x4.



I'm 2:10 with Redux. I'm learning Yau.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> I'm 2:10 with Redux. I'm learning Yau.



Oh ok that makes more sense now.


----------



## KCuber (Nov 4, 2013)

PB and on Video 
Average of 5: 31.46
1. (28.17) F' D Uw Fw' L F Rw R' L2 U2 D2 Uw' L' Uw2 Rw L2 Uw2 B2 L B F' Uw Fw' U2 F R' Uw B2 Uw Rw2 L Fw U2 F2 Uw Rw' Uw L2 Rw2 F 
2. 32.76 Fw2 U Fw' L B2 Rw' R Fw2 D' Rw2 D2 L' B' Uw2 B2 Uw' L Rw' B2 Uw' L Uw2 R U2 Rw Uw2 B L' U' Fw' U B D' U' Uw L' R' Fw R2 L2 
3. 30.70 B' Rw2 L D2 U F2 Uw2 Fw2 U F2 D2 R2 F' R2 U Uw' L' B' L B' Uw2 B2 L' U' Uw2 B R' Uw F2 R B' U Rw' L' Uw' B2 L2 Fw2 B2 F' 
4. (37.29) F B2 R' B' F Rw B Uw' U F2 Rw' F2 U' R2 Rw' L' U L' R' Rw Uw B2 Rw' Fw' F2 Uw' R B' Rw F' L2 U' B U Uw2 L' U' R' Rw F' 
5. 30.93 F2 D2 R2 Rw' F D' U' L Rw2 Uw Rw2 R' B D R2 F' U' L F' Fw2 Rw Fw' L2 B2 Rw F' R2 Rw2 Fw' L' F D' F' L2 Rw' R' F2 B' Uw' R 
32 had DP, and both 30s were G-Perms and I locked up a lot on them


----------



## timeless (Nov 4, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH Single - 2 move cross, easy f2l, cw a perm
> (17.22) R' B U D2 B' L2 D2 B' L B' U B2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 D' L' D' L F B2 L2 U
> 
> edit; just got another sub 20, 19.86 R D2 U' B' D2 U2 R2 D' L' R D2 U R' F U2 D L' D' B2 F L2 D2 F R' B2
> ...



OH - PLL skip
(15.17) L B' D2 R U D2 B' F L2 R2 D B' L B L' D F2 L' U' F2 R' D B' D' R'


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 4, 2013)

number of times: 113/113
best time: 2.03
worst time: 10.22

current avg5: 6.22 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: *3.73 *(σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 5.05 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: *4.40* (σ = 0.75)

current avg100: 5.25 (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: *5.19 *(σ = 0.80)

session avg: 5.27 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 5.35

All PBs except single


----------



## Username (Nov 4, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> number of times: 113/113
> best time: 2.03
> worst time: 10.22
> 
> ...



2x2? Gj


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

Wat wat wat 9.74 ao5..


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

Wat wat wat 9.74 ao5


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 4, 2013)

6.45 PB single
B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R B L2 F' D' R'


----------



## KongShou (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wat wat wat 9.74 ao5



gj


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> gj



Ty


----------



## uvafan (Nov 4, 2013)

4x4:
45.54 fullstep single 56.71 avg5 58.31 avg12

I'm pretty sure the 45 had like (at least) a 4 second F perm. -_- Until PLL it felt sooo fast, but not very lucky, just fast turning and good look ahead.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 4, 2013)

KCuber said:


> PB and on Video
> Average of 5: 31.46
> 1. (28.17) F' D Uw Fw' L F Rw R' L2 U2 D2 Uw' L' Uw2 Rw L2 Uw2 B2 L B F' Uw Fw' U2 F R' Uw B2 Uw Rw2 L Fw U2 F2 Uw Rw' Uw L2 Rw2 F
> 2. 32.76 Fw2 U Fw' L B2 Rw' R Fw2 D' Rw2 D2 L' B' Uw2 B2 Uw' L Rw' B2 Uw' L Uw2 R U2 Rw Uw2 B L' U' Fw' U B D' U' Uw L' R' Fw R2 L2
> ...



Wow... Weisu or ss?


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 5, 2013)

KCuber said:


> PB and on Video
> Average of 5: 31.46
> 1. (28.17) F' D Uw Fw' L F Rw R' L2 U2 D2 Uw' L' Uw2 Rw L2 Uw2 B2 L B F' Uw Fw' U2 F R' Uw B2 Uw Rw2 L Fw U2 F2 Uw Rw' Uw L2 Rw2 F
> 2. 32.76 Fw2 U Fw' L B2 Rw' R Fw2 D' Rw2 D2 L' B' Uw2 B2 Uw' L Rw' B2 Uw' L Uw2 R U2 Rw Uw2 B L' U' Fw' U B D' U' Uw L' R' Fw R2 L2
> ...



waaat!!?


----------



## KCuber (Nov 5, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wow... Weisu or ss?


weisu


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 5, 2013)

12.90 square-1 single.


----------



## already1329 (Nov 5, 2013)

3.39 2x2 ao12


----------



## qaz (Nov 5, 2013)

wtf

15.06 avg12: 15.95 13.97 12.56 15.61 15.65 (11.05) 15.32 15.89 14.93 (19.34) 15.01 15.74

PB by 1.09, ridiculous. 11.05 is also single PB.

Also middle 10 solves make 14.93 mean of 10.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 5, 2013)

best solve ever...

F2 R2 U2 L' R F' L D' F L' R2 B' D' U2 L2 R2 B' D' F2 L2 F' D U2 R2 U2

F R F' U' y' R' F2 R y M' U2 M y U2 R U' R' U2 y r U2 r' //xxx-cross
R U' R' U' y' R' U R //F2L-4
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //PLL

40/7.30= 5.48 TPS


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 5, 2013)

12.90 Single
17.86 Average of 5
20.75 Average of 12
23.93 Average of 50

Square-1


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 5, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> 12.90 Single
> 17.86 Average of 5
> 20.75 Average of 12
> 23.93 Average of 50
> ...



gj jack :tu


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wat wat wat 9.74 ao5



WOW
Scrambles?


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 5, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> best solve ever...
> 
> F2 R2 U2 L' R F' L D' F L' R2 B' D' U2 L2 R2 B' D' F2 L2 F' D U2 R2 U2
> 
> ...



You accidentally a Telesforo.


----------



## kcl (Nov 5, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> WOW
> Scrambles?



Lost them  I was on the bus and I'm way too used to resetting the session when I get off.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 5, 2013)

PBs coming so regularly now after standing for over a year. New 3x3 Ao5:-

Average of 5: 14.38
1. 13.05 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D F L' D' L' R D L' R2 B2 R 
2. 15.11 D L D' F U' L' D B2 R' L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' 
3. (19.28) B D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B F2 L2 D R D' F L2 R' F2 D R2 
4. (12.54) F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 B L' R F2 L' F' L' R 
5. 14.98 B' U' F2 R' U' R2 F2 L2 B R' F B2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2


----------



## uvafan (Nov 5, 2013)

Average of 5: 54.99
1. (55.82) D' r R2 B f' U' L' r D2 r2 u L' D2 u' R2 L2 r2 U F' u' R F' u f' D' F2 L' u2 L2 r2 f2 B u2 U B2 r2 R D' f2 r'
2. (52.74) D R' L2 B f' D2 r' D2 r' f' L' R r2 u2 R' U' r2 D r' u2 U' B' L' D' u' f u2 r' U R2 r L' f' R2 L2 U2 L' r2 D' r'
3. 54.66 U u F' B r F B D' B' r F u U' f' L2 D' R' F2 r u2 F L r2 U r' U R2 r2 D2 F2 u D2 R u U2 D F2 L F U2
4. 55.08 F' L f L' R2 f B2 F2 U2 L' D' f2 R F' D' R L B F' f r F D2 U L' r2 D u F' u2 F2 f' R U' u' D2 r B2 U' B
5. 55.25 r B' R U2 B' F' u' L' R F f' D' R F2 D' R2 L' u' f u r' f' F' r' R B' U2 B2 D' B' U' L' B L B F2 u U D' F2 

Also 58.06 avg12- I could've rolled out a 1:03 to get sub58, but failed and got a 1:07...


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 5, 2013)

3x3 OH
Mean of 3: 11.50
1. 13.18 D2 R D2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 L R2 B' R B2 F L F D U' F2 R
2. 10.47 L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B U' F' L2 F' L' U' F' R' F2
3. 10.85 F D B U' D2 B R2 D' B R B2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F' B2 U2 D2

Fail, it could have been sub 11.

//1. 9.83 U R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F' D B2 L2 B U F D R U2 Not bad, fullstep, ~20th sub 10 OH.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 5, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> You accidentally a Telesforo.



Hahahahahahahahahhaahh


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 5, 2013)

7.99s, 66 moves = 8.26 tps

R B2 U D B' U' R' U D2 F U2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 R D2

z' x' // inspection
D' (L R') D2 // cross
y' R' U' R L' U L // first-pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // second-pair
(U' y) F' U' F U' R U R' // third-pair
r' F r U2 r' F r // fourth-pair
r U R' U R U2' r2' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2013)

LSE 7.71 Ao50
Blocks still suck


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 5, 2013)

7.50 R2 U R' D R U2 B L2 D R' D2 F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2

z2 // 
U' R2' D2 R y U R U' R' u' // x-cross
y' U' R U R2' U' R // second-pair
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // third-pair
d R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // fourth-pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL

54 moves, 7.2 tps (60 etm, 8etps)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 5, 2013)

9.60
D2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L B U' R D' R B R' B2 R2 U2
x y
U L' U F L2
x' U' R2 U
z' L U L' R' U' R
U' L U L' U y' R' U' R
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U
56/9.60 = 5.83 TPS


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2013)

Best average of 12: 15.47
22-33 - (13.05) 14.17 16.29 15.92 13.09 15.27 16.45 17.50 (21.59) 15.24 13.77 17.03

PB. Quite big lockup on the last turn of the last solve (as always with my Rb perms), but other than that, quite a good average. Still a sup-20 in there though. At least I didn't have any that counted.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 5, 2013)

3x3 avg 50: *9.86*
Best avg5: (8.03), (14.66+), 8.03, 9.17, 8.64 => *8.61*
Best avg12: 9.90, 9.91, 10.65, 10.10, 9.78, 9.39, 9.52, 8.03, (14.66+), (8.03), 9.17, 8.64 = *9.51*



Spoiler



8.32, 9.34, (7.42), 11.26, 8.40, (13.47), 10.72, 8.93, 8.43, 9.55, 9.33, 11.31, 8.35, 8.94, 10.88, 9.23, 9.52, 11.47, 9.04, 9.90, 9.91, 10.65, 10.10, 9.78, 9.39, 9.52, (8.03), (14.66+), (8.03), 9.17, 8.64, 11.49, 10.79, 9.71, 9.56, 10.51, 9.44, 9.44, 9.15, 11.57, 9.92, 9.86, 12.16, 10.83, 9.23, 10.41, (12.34), 10.48, 10.83, 8.59

Average of 50: 9.86
1. 8.32 L B2 U' B2 U' B U' D' R' L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D' 
2. 9.34 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B' L F2 U' L' F R B' L' R 
3. (7.42) F2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F U' R D B2 R2 U' L2 R' D2 U 
4. 11.26 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R' F' D' B' D' F' R2 U R' 
5. 8.40 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D B' U L2 D2 U F2 R' D2 F D' 
6. (13.47) U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 L U2 R2 D B' R' B' U' 
7. 10.72 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B L2 R' F L U B2 R2 F U 
8. 8.93 D' R' F2 L' D' R' D2 F2 B L F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 
9. 8.43 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U' R2 B D' U R' F' L2 U B 
10. 9.55 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U B D B2 L D2 L2 R D' L2 F2 
11. 9.33 F' U2 F2 R' U' L' D' F U2 B R2 L2 F2 R U2 L U2 D2 L2 F2 L 
12. 11.31 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F' U' B' L U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 R2 B D2 
13. 8.35 B D' R U D L2 U2 B L F' D' L2 F2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 
14. 8.94 B' R2 F2 R2 D' F' L' F L U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 
15. 10.88 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F L B' F2 R2 D' L' U R2 D B 
16. 9.23 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F L R B F' D' R' D2 F' R2 F 
17. 9.52 D' R2 D B2 L' F D R U' F2 R B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' 
18. 11.47 U L B2 R' D2 F' B' D' F2 B' U2 B2 L F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R 
19. 9.04 U2 R D F' R2 D2 F2 R L2 D R2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 L2 F 
20. 9.90 F L' F2 D2 B' D R B' L' F' U B2 D F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D 
21. 9.91 F2 R D R F' L' F B' R D R' L F2 L B2 D2 L B2 R' F2 R2 
22. 10.65 U' B2 U2 R F' B D F2 L' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U D2 R2 U L2 
23. 10.10 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D' B2 F L' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F U' B2 
24. 9.78 B2 U F2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R F2 L2 D F U2 B F2 U2 L' 
25. 9.39 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' F' R' F R U2 L B2 U' R U' 
26. 9.52 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 L F L B2 L B' U L2 B' 
27. (8.03) U2 L F2 R B2 L' D2 U2 B2 R B2 D' B' F D' L' D R2 B' L' 
28. (14.66+) B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L' B2 L' U' L2 B' D R2 B F 
29. (8.03) U' L2 F U2 L2 D R D B L U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D 
30. 9.17 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 R2 U R F U2 R D2 F R' D2 
31. 8.64 F D2 B2 L2 F D2 F U2 F2 D2 R B' F' D F2 R U L R' D2 U 
32. 11.49 L' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 L F' L2 D' B' R F R D2 R' F 
33. 10.79 L' F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R F2 L2 D' L2 D' F' U' B U2 L' R2 U 
34. 9.71 F2 R' B2 L' R' F2 D2 L D2 U2 L2 B' L' R D' B F L' U' F' R 
35. 9.56 D F2 U B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R' B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 U 
36. 10.51 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 B D' B' F' L' B2 U F L' U' F R2 
37. 9.44 B2 L U2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 F' R' F2 R' F D2 U' L' F R' 
38. 9.44 R' D2 B' D L2 D2 R' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 L2 
39. 9.15 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' F' U B D2 R B' L' B' D F' 
40. 11.57 U' L' B' D2 L F2 U' D' F R2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 
41. 9.92 D' F2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 F' D' L2 D B D U F 
42. 9.86 R2 D F2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 F' L2 D' R' U' L R F D' 
43. 12.16 B2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' D2 U' L R' D B' U L' R' 
44. 10.83 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U L2 R B' L' D F R D' U2 F R' 
45. 9.23 L2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U' B2 U' R D U2 R B' R2 F' 
46. 10.41 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' U' B' L2 D2 B F2 R' U2 
47. (12.34) R' D2 B2 D2 L' U D' R B' U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' 
48. 10.48 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R' B' F2 D' R2 U R' 
49. 10.83 U R L U' B' U2 R' B' R F' L2 U D2 R2 D F2 U' D2 R2 B2 
50. 8.59 D2 L2 R' B2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' B2 D' F R2 D2 U B D' L2 F2



I guess I'm kinda sub 10 now


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2013)

Two cubes done without breathing in in 34.47. As that's my average for two cubes normally with inspection, I think it'll be difficult to get much faster.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 5, 2013)

Another sub 10 in the same ao12...
9.01
B2 U2 F L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F' L U F' R2 U L2 F' D F R'
y z’
D’ L (U’ D) L
R2 U’ R’ U2 R2 U’
z’ R’ U2 R y U’ L’ U L’
y’ U L’ U L y U’ R U R’
y U R’ U’ R U2 R’ U R
U’ R U R’ U R U2 R’
M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 U2 M’


----------



## Torch (Nov 5, 2013)

First timed solves after switching to color neutral. A week of untimed solves on vacation really helped.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.23
worst time: 38.64

current avg5: 25.23 (σ = 2.33)
best avg5: 24.05 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 26.34 (σ = 3.04)
best avg12: 25.16 (σ = 3.07)

current avg100: 27.25 (σ = 2.64)
best avg100: 27.25 (σ = 2.64)

session avg: 27.25 (σ = 2.64)
session mean: 27.31

Only about 1.5 seconds slower than previously, and the later solves were improvements on the early ones.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 6, 2013)

k wtf 6.97 single!! As badly as want to count this I don't know if I should cuz it didn't feel that fast maybe there was a problem with the timer but idk :/ 

D' L R U' L2 R2 F2 U D B D B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B U2 R L D' L D B 


y2 //inspection

F' U2 F R' F' D R' //xx-cross

y L' U' L U2 y' L' U2 L U' L' U L //F2L-3

U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2l-4

F U R U' R' F' //OLL

y' L' R' U2 L R y L U' R U2 L' U R'//PLL

View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 6, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> k wtf 6.97 single!! As badly as want to count this I don't know if I should cuz it didn't feel that fast maybe there was a problem with the timer but idk :/
> 
> D' L R U' L2 R2 F2 U D B D B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B U2 R L D' L D B
> 
> ...



You need to drop .53


----------



## Rnewms (Nov 6, 2013)

14.59,(14.36),14.51,14.43,(14.85) 
Standard Deviation 0.17

Ruined it with a 12.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 6, 2013)

Average: 4.35
Best: 1.01
Worst: 8.47
Mean: 4.41
Standard Deviation: 1.68

1: (8.47)	L U' L' B' U R' L' U' r b u 
2: (1.01)	R L U L U' R' L l' r 
3: 3.62	R' B' U L' U R' L B r u' 
4: 3.42	U L U' L R' L U l' r' u' 
5: 3.82	B L' U R L' R' B U' r b' u 
6: 3.37	L' U R' L' B L U R' l' r' u' 
7: 4.18	U' R L' U R' U' R' B' l' 
8: 4.26	L B R' L' B' L' B' L l r u 
9: 5.19	U L' B' R B R U' R l r' 
10: 4.89	U' B' U' L B U' R' B' L' l r' 
11: 5.06	L' R' B' U' B L' R' L' r u' 
12: 5.67	U L' U L B U B R l r' u 

Best Avg. of 5: 3.47

All PB's: ingle, Avg. 5 and 12


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 3.19
1. 3.58 U L R' L' B R' B R L' l' r' b u 
2. (4.78) L B' R' L R' L' U L l r u' 
3. 2.84 U R' L' B' R' U R L r' b 
4. 3.15 U R' U B' L B' U B' l r 
5. (2.68) U B U' L' R' L R L' b u 

2nd best avg5 ever. Easy scrambles.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Average of 5: 3.19
> 1. 3.58 U L R' L' B R' B R L' l' r' b u
> 2. (4.78) L B' R' L R' L' U L l r u'
> 3. 2.84 U R' L' B' R' U R L r' b
> ...



Nice job. I checked your PBs, 4.30 average of 100 is about what I average, yet I have 3 sub 3 averages of 5 
I guess you're more consistent, which is probably better for competitions.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Nice job. I checked your PBs, 4.30 average of 100 is about what I average, yet I have 3 sub 3 averages of 5
> I guess you're more consistent, which is probably better for competitions.



Thanks. I guess I just don't practice as much as you do  

Anyway, more pyra solves:

number of times: 110/112
best time: 2.22
worst time: 9.00

current avg5: 5.13 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 3.38 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 5.01 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 3.83 (σ = 0.57)

current avg50: 4.60 (σ = 0.98)
best avg50: 4.24 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 4.49 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 4.40 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 4.46 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 4.49

Quite bad overall, failed many solves :/

Edit: 3.71 avg12, PB by 0.01



Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 12: 3.71
1. 3.43 U L' R' U R' B U' R L' l' r' 
2. 3.84 B' L B' U L' R' B R' r' b' u' 
3. (6.58) U B' L B' U B' R' L' r' b u 
4. 3.43 L R' L R L' B' U L R' b u 
5. 4.13 R B U L B' L U R l' b u 
6. 3.69 U R' L' B L' R' L' R' l' u 
7. 3.77 R B' U B' R' B L R l' r' b' 
8. 3.61 U L U' B' L' U B L' B l b u 
9. 3.27 U L' U L B' L' R' B R' b' u' 
10. (3.00) L R' L' B U B R B' l' u' 
11. 4.11 L U L' U' L' R B L u' 
12. 3.83 U' L' R L B' U' B' R' r b'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2013)

Did 58 solves, PB average of 50 and wasn't warmed up;

4.13, 3.98, (2.49), 4.74, 4.57, 5.07, 4.26, 4.38, 3.62, 3.66, 3.74, 3.22, 4.86, 3.54, 3.16, 3.89, 3.52, 3.42, 4.56, 4.30, 3.93, 3.09, 2.73, 4.13, 4.43, 5.80, (2.54), (6.01), 3.88, 3.81, 4.15, (6.85), 3.51, (8.39), (2.68), 3.13, 2.74, 4.18, 2.81, 3.25, 4.25, 2.77, 4.33, 3.36, 3.85, 3.74, 2.95, 4.39, 4.40, 5.55,

3.90 ao50 and 3.41 ao12

Still don't feel like I'm sub 4. About 4.1/4.2, just had lucky/nice solves two days in a row.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 6, 2013)

GOt my dayan 2x2 today

2x2x2 cube
6/11/2013 5:15:00 PM - 9:29:33 PM

Mean: 4.631
Average: 4.628
Best time: 0.760
Median: 4.438
Worst time: 9.955
Standard deviation: 1.353

Best average of 5: 2.949
312-316 - 2.954 2.690 3.204 (3.340) (2.250)

Best average of 12: 3.218
308-319 - 2.517 (4.225) 3.520 4.116 2.954 2.690 3.204 3.340 (2.250) 3.336 3.426 3.083


Spoiler



1. 2.951 R2 U R F' R' U2 R U' F U'
2. 5.114 U R U2 F2 R' F R F' U
3. 3.439 U2 F2 R2 U F' U2 F' R'
4. 5.494 R F2 R F' R2 U' F' R2 U'
5. 4.995 F U R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
6. 5.015 U F2 R' U R' F' R2 F' R U'
7. 3.541 R' F' R' U' R U2 R U2
8. 2.989 F' U F2 U F U R2 F U
9. 5.839 U R' U' R F' U2 R U R2
10. 3.653 U F2 U F' R U R' F' U
11. 3.814 R2 U' R2 U2 F R' U R' F
12. 6.220 U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 F'
13. 5.506 F2 R U2 F' R2 F' R U' R'
14. 8.088 U' F2 U F' R U' R' F' U2
15. 6.441 F R F2 R F' U' R F R2 U2
16. 4.287 U F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2
17. 4.303 F R' U2 R' F2 U F R'
18. 7.797 R2 U F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
19. 4.490 U' R2 F U R' U2 F R' U
20. 3.919 R' F R' F2 R U' F U' F'
21. 6.406 F U' F2 R F' R F R' U
22. 4.453 U R2 F2 R' F R U2 F' U2
23. 4.340 U2 F2 R U2 R U F' R F2
24. 4.290 U F' R U2 F2 R' U2 R U'
25. 2.735 R F' U F R2 U2 F2 U'
26. 3.319 F R F' R U' F2 U F U2
27. 4.700 R' F' R F2 R U' R F' U2
28. 4.597 R F U' F R2 U R F2
29. 3.764 F U F2 R2 F' U R U2 R'
30. 3.267 F R U' F U2 R' F2 R F2
31. 6.488 R' F2 R U R2 F2 U2 F'
32. 3.370 R2 F R' U' F2 U' F U2 R2
33. 4.427 F U' R U2 F' U F2 U' R
34. 5.866 U R2 F2 U2 R' F U R2 U'
35. 3.750 U F' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R' U'
36. 5.306 U' F U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U'
37. 4.580 F R U' F R F' U2 F' U'
38. 3.567 U' F' R' U' F2 R U' F2 U2
39. 5.648 F2 U' R2 F U F U' F R
40. 3.386 R F' U2 F R F2 U F' U
41. 4.409 R U' F R2 U' F2 U F' R'
42. 4.245 R' F2 R U' R2 F' U2 F
43. 5.459 R F R' F U R' U R' F2
44. 5.560 U F2 R' F2 R' U R2 U R
45. 3.435 U F2 U' R2 F U' F2 R' U
46. 6.017 R2 U R U F2 U F' R2
47. 3.436 R2 F U' R F' R2 U' F2 U'
48. 5.274 R U2 R' F' U F' U' F' R2
49. 4.338 F U R' U' R U F U2 R2
50. 7.087 F2 R' U2 R2 F R' U' F U2
51. 3.569 F R' U R U F2 U2 R2 F' U
52. 3.073 F R U' R2 U' R2 U' F R'
53. 7.404 R' F R2 F' R U F2 U F U2
54. 3.894 F R' F U' F' R2 F2 U2 R'
55. 6.310 R F U2 R2 F2 R' F U
56. 6.955 U F2 R U' R' F R2 F'
57. 3.776 U2 R F2 U' F R U R'
58. 8.696 R' F R2 F R U' R2
59. 4.126 R2 U2 F R U' F U2 R2 F
60. 5.576 U2 F' U F' R F R' U2
61. 6.523 U F' R F U' F' R U R U'
62. 2.809 R U' R F R2 U' R F R' U'
63. 4.455 F2 R2 F U' F2 U F' R' U
64. 2.195 R F2 U R2 U' R
65. 3.879 U R' U2 R' F2 R F' R' U'
66. 4.146 F' U F2 U F2 R' U2 R' F
67. 4.961 U' F2 R U' F2 U R2 U F' U'
68. 3.835 R F R' F R U2 R F2 U
69. 5.939 F R2 F U' R F2 R U F2 R'
70. 5.909 R' U' F R2 U F' R' F2 U
71. 5.321 U' F2 R F' U F2 R' F U'
72. 6.051 F U R2 F' R2 F' R U2 F U2
73. 3.519 F2 R U R U2 F' R' U'
74. 4.519 U2 R2 F U2 F R' U F2 R U'
75. 5.212 R U2 R U' F2 R' F R' F' U2
76. 5.028 U2 F' U F' R F' R2 U2 R'
77. 3.687 U F2 R' F U' F U' F' R U'
78. 6.102 U2 F2 U' F R' F' U2 R' U2
79. 6.124 F2 U R' U' F2 R F2 R' U2
80. 5.044 U2 R2 F2 U F R' F U2
81. 4.208 F U2 F U' R' F U2 R
82. 4.472 R U2 F' R F U' F' R U2
83. 6.389 U2 F R' F' R F R2 U2 F U'
84. 2.724 R F' U' R' U R2 F2 U'
85. 3.799 F2 R F2 R' F2 U R2 U' F'
86. 3.187 R' F2 R2 U2 F' R U' F
87. 5.686 F2 R' U F' R2 U' R F2
88. 4.402 R' U2 R F' U' F' U R2
89. 2.811 F' U' F U' F' U2 F2 R U'
90. 6.073 U' F' R F R' F2 R' U'
91. 5.011 F2 R' F' R U2 R F2 U' R
92. 4.239 R' F U F2 R2 U2 R' U F
93. 3.411 R2 F U' R' F U' R U' F2
94. 3.939 U2 F R2 U' F U2 R' F' U
95. 5.605 F' U F R F' R2 U' R U'
96. 4.831 F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R'
97. 2.503 R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' U'
98. 5.067 R' F U' R2 F' U F R2
99. 7.686 F U' R' F2 R2 U F' R' U'
100. 6.165 R F' U' R F2 R' F' R2
101. 4.005 F R' F2 U R' F U2 F U2 R'
102. 3.456 F R U2 F' U F' R U' R
103. 3.904 R U' R2 U2 F R' U F2 U'
104. 3.658 U2 F' U' F U2 F' R
105. 4.504 R' F2 R F R' F R2 U2 F
106. 3.174 F2 R2 F U F' R F' R
107. 3.983 F' R F' U2 F' U' F2 R2
108. 3.581 R' U2 F R U' F U R U'
109. 3.270 F U' R2 F R' U' F2 R' U'
110. 4.790 R' F R' F' U2 F' R' U2
111. 7.554 F' R U' F2 R U' F' U2 R U'
112. 3.818 U2 F2 R2 U R' F2 U R
113. 4.223 U2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' U2
114. 5.310 R2 F2 U R U' F U2 R2 F' U'
115. 4.060 R2 F' R F2 U' R' U R' U
116. 6.985 U' R U2 F2 U' F U2 F2 U'
117. 5.351 R2 U' F2 R2 U F' U R'
118. 4.557 R2 U2 F U R U2 F
119. 3.063 U2 F' R U2 R' F2 U' F' U2
120. 4.326 F U F2 R' F U' R2 U2 F
121. 4.733 U' R2 F2 U' F U2 F R
122. 5.169 U R' F U F U2 R' U F2 U'
123. 1.378 U R' U' F' U F
124. 4.574 F' R2 F' U R' U2 F' U R2
125. 4.849 F' R F' U' F R' U
126. 3.731 F2 R F' R U2 R U2 F R2 U'
127. 3.309 R2 F R' F2 R2 U' F' R' F U'
128. 3.832 F' U R2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 U'
129. 5.599 R F2 U' R' U F2 R U' R
130. 9.105 R F2 R' U F' R' F R
131. 3.303 F R2 F R' F' R2 U2 F2
132. 4.578 R U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U' R2 U2
133. 5.127 U2 R F U F2 R2 U'
134. 2.770 R' F' R U' R2
135. 4.094 U2 R' F U R2 U F R2
136. 4.387 U R' U R2 F2 U' F U F
137. 4.985 U2 F R' U2 F' U2 F2 U' R'
138. 4.072 R2 F U' R U' R' U2 R2 F' U'
139. 3.150 U2 F R2 F' R F' R2 F' U'
140. 3.415 R' F' R' F U2 F2 U' F2
141. 5.295 U' F R' F U F U' R2
142. 2.978 F2 R' F' U R2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
143. 4.519 F2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U2 R2
144. 3.507 R2 F R U' R U R' U2 F'
145. 3.882 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' F
146. 3.977 R' F' U2 R U2 R F R2 U2
147. 4.984 R' F U2 R2 F U F U2
148. 6.947 F R U2 R U' R F' R2 U2
149. 3.780 U' R' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2
150. 6.147 U2 R' F U' F2 U' F R U2
151. 4.784 R' F U' F2 R2 U' R U' R2
152. 4.355 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U F2
153. 7.258 U' F2 R2 U F U' R U2 R'
154. 6.870 F R2 U' R' U' R U' F U'
155. 3.800 R' F U R2 U' R F2 U
156. 3.436 U F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R'
157. 6.164 F R' U R2 F' U2 F R2 F'
158. 5.660 U2 F2 R F U' R U R U'
159. 6.867 U' R F' R2 F2 R' F' R U2
160. 4.104 R' U R2 F R2 F U2 F' R
161. 3.330 R U F2 U' F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U'
162. 6.331 U F U2 R2 F U' F U2 R'
163. 5.155 F' U2 R U' R F' R F2 U
164. 5.822 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' R' F2
165. 4.623 R' F U F' R F' U' R' U'
166. 5.405 U' F' U' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R'
167. 5.499 U' R' F' R F2 R' U' F2
168. 3.667 U2 F U F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U'
169. 3.835 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' U R F'
170. 3.317 U' R F U F' U2 F R' F'
171. 3.821 U' R' F' U' F U' F2 U F'
172. 3.714 R' F U2 F' U2 R F' U R2
173. 4.749 U F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R
174. 3.352 U2 R U R2 F2 U F
175. 3.855 R2 F R2 U' F R' U2 R U2
176. 9.605 U F' U R F2 U2 F' R' U2
177. 2.354 U2 R U F2 U R' U'
178. 5.228 R2 U2 R F U' R U' F2 R
179. 4.451 R F2 R2 F' U R2 F U2 F U'
180. 4.909 F2 U R' F R2 F U R2 U'
181. 4.417 R U' R2 U' R U R2 F' U
182. 5.017 F' R2 U' R U' R' F' U
183. 4.701 F' U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
184. 5.013 R' U' F2 U2 F' U R F'
185. 2.716 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U F'
186. 4.394 F R F' R2 U R' U R F' U'
187. 6.780 F U2 F' R U R U2 R2 F' U'
188. 9.335 U F' U R' F U2 R2
189. 3.519 R' U2 R' F U2 R2 F' U F2
190. 4.094 F2 R2 U2 F R' U2 R U2
191. 5.864 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 R2 U' F'
192. 3.479 R U F2 U F' U2 F' U R
193. 3.299 U F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U2
194. 6.980 R' U' R U2 R' F R2 U' R
195. 2.655 F R F' R2 U' F U F R
196. 4.190 F R F' R' U F' R2 F U'
197. 3.280 U F2 U' F2 R U' R' F2 U2
198. 3.532 U2 F' R F2 R' U R' F2
199. 4.762 F' R U' R' U R F' R2 F'
200. 4.179 F R' U F' R2 F2 U'
201. 3.954 F' R2 F U' F U F2 R2 F' R'
202. 2.793 R' U F R F2 U R' F2 U'
203. 4.029 R U F' R2 F' U2 R' U' R2
204. 3.799 F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R F2 R
205. 3.733 U' R2 U2 F R' U' R U2 R2
206. 4.844 U' F' U2 F' R U R' U2 R U'
207. 5.544 U R' U' F2 R U F2 R' U'
208. 4.424 R F2 R' U2 R U R2 U'
209. 3.698 R2 F' U2 F' U F2 U F2 U2
210. 4.583 F' R' U2 F' R F2 R2 U F'
211. 7.413 U F2 R F2 U' R' F U2 R' U
212. 5.811 U2 R U' F2 R2 U F R' U'
213. 4.341 U2 F' U' F U' F2 R2 U' R2 U'
214. 4.214 U2 F R' F2 R F R2 U2 R'
215. 4.341 U F U' F2 R U F2 U R' U'
216. 4.718 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 F'
217. 8.280 U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' F U2 R'
218. 6.508 U F R F' R F2 U R' U2
219. 4.589 U' F R2 U R F2 U' R
220. 3.790 U R2 U' R' F R F' R2
221. 4.465 R U2 R' F R' U2 F U' F' U'
222. 6.099 U' R U' R' U2 R2 F
223. 4.400 R2 U' R F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
224. 5.013 U2 R' U' F R' F R
225. 7.360 U' F' R U' R2 U2 F U' R U
226. 4.084 F R2 F' R' F2 R F' U2 R U
227. 3.631 R' F' U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U
228. 4.801 U2 R2 F2 U F' R2 F' R U'
229. 8.004 R U' R2 U F2 U2 R U'
230. 4.117 R' F' U2 F' U R' U' F2 U2
231. 4.598 U' R2 F R2 F U' F2
232. 5.456 F U' R' F' R F2 U' F U
233. 4.810 F U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2
234. 5.304 R' U F' R U R' U F' U2
235. 5.465 F2 U F' R U' F2 R F U2
236. 4.474 F2 U F' U' R F2 U F2
237. 3.703 U2 F' U R' F R U2 F2 U'
238. 2.593 U' R F' R F' U' R2 U'
239. 2.832 U F U2 F R U2 F R'
240. 4.860 F2 U' R F U' F U' R
241. 4.141 R U' F R' F' R U2 F2
242. 6.106 R U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2
243. 3.890 U F2 R F U2 R U' R2
244. 5.211 F R2 U2 F' U' R2 U R2 U'
245. 7.095 U2 R' F2 R' F' U' R U2
246. 5.011 U R U' F' U R2 U F U2
247. 3.185 R F R' F2 R' F2 U' R2
248. 5.622 F' U R' F U R F2 U R2 U'
249. 6.675 U F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F U2 R
250. 3.439 R U R2 F2 R' F2 R U F2 U'
251. 3.178 F' U F U R U2 F' U'
252. 5.782 F2 R' F' U F' U F R2 U2
253. 4.976 F2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' F R
254. 6.072 R U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U R U2
255. 3.906 F' R2 F' R2 U' F R' U2
256. 3.781 F' U2 F R' U F' R U R'
257. 3.027 R2 F' R F2 U' F' R' F' U'
258. 3.627 U2 F R' F2 U R U2 F U2
259. 5.816 R2 U' R F' U R' F' R F'
260. 6.513 F' R' F U' F2 R2 F' U'
261. 5.285 F R' F2 R U' R F2 U2
262. 4.255 U' F R U2 R' F U2 F' R2
263. 7.260 F' U' R U' F2 U' R U2 R2
264. 3.265 U2 R' U R' F' U' F U2 F2
265. 3.358 U2 R2 U' R F2 R U2 R2
266. 4.078 F U2 R' U R2 U F U'
267. 3.385 R U R' F R2 U' F R U
268. 5.970 F U' R' U R2 F2 U R' F
269. 4.160 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U' F2 R'
270. 4.165 R' F2 U' R' F' R2 U R F2 U'
271. 1.715 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 U'
272. 5.506 F' U R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U2
273. 4.230 R2 F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U'
274. 4.200 R' F' R F' R U F2 R' U'
275. 6.425 F' U' F U F2 U' R F
276. 5.478 F2 R2 U R2 U' F U2 F'
277. 4.708 U' R2 U R F2 U' R2 F' U'
278. 4.347 R U F R2 F R U2 F' R'
279. 2.351 F' R U' F2 U' F U2 R F
280. 5.162 R U' F U R' U F2 R2 U
281. 4.554 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U' F R
282. 4.766 F2 U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R U
283. 4.129 F2 U F' R U' R2 U' F2 U2
284. 2.380 U2 R' F2 U2 R U R' U R U'
285. 4.539 F' R U' R2 F2 U' R' U F'
286. 4.129 F2 U' F' R F2 R' U F U
287. 3.137 F U' R F2 U F2 R'
288. 3.328 U' F' R F' U' F2 U' F U'
289. 3.084 U2 F R2 F R U2 R F' R2 U'
290. 4.451 R' U2 F U R2 F' U R' U
291. 5.527 R' F' U R' U2 R2 F R' F2 U2
292. 6.599 F' U2 F' U R2 F' U F2
293. 2.801 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U F' U' R'
294. 2.437 F' U2 F2 U' F' R' F' U R
295. 3.818 U' R' F2 R' U F' U2 R' U'
296. 3.934 F2 U2 F' R2 F R' F R
297. 3.174 U F2 R' F R2 U' F U' R2
298. 3.291 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U'
299. 5.595 R2 U2 F R F2 R F2
300. 5.867 F2 U F' U2 F U' R'
301. 5.380 F' U2 R F' U R2 U2 F R'
302. 3.752 R2 F' R U2 R F2 R2 F' R'
303. 3.737 F2 U' F R2 U2 F R' F' U
304. 4.004 F R' F2 R F' U F' R2 F U'
305. 5.657 F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U F' U2
306. 4.795 F U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U2 R2
307. 5.411 F2 U' R F' R F' U' R2 U
308. 2.517 U2 R2 U' F2 R F2 R F' R2
309. 4.225 F2 U R F2 U' F' U R2 F
310. 3.520 R F R' U2 R' U2 R2 F U'
311. 4.116 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U
312. 2.954 F2 R2 U F' U R F' R2 U'
313. 2.690 F2 R' F U' F' U' R' F2 R2
314. 3.204 R U2 F U F R' U R2 U'
315. 3.340 R' U' F U2 R F' R2 U
316. 2.250 R2 F R U R' U R2 U2
317. 3.336 R U' R' U2 R' U' F2 R U' R'
318. 3.426 U F' U R' U F2 R U2
319. 3.083 F2 U' R U R F' R2 U2
320. 3.655 U' R F2 U F' U' F U2 F' U'
321. 3.747 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F U'
322. 4.022 R U' R U2 F2 R' U' F2 U
323. 3.460 F R2 U' R' F2 R F' U2
324. 4.275 F R' U' F R2 F U F2 U
325. 3.896 F' U2 R F U' F U2 R'
326. 3.124 R U2 R' U2 R' F' U' F2 R U'
327. 4.790 R F R' U R' F U2 R U'
328. 1.755 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2
329. 4.118 R' F R2 U' R U2
330. 2.896 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F U' F'
331. 3.942 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U'
332. 4.346 U R2 F' U2 F' R F' U F2
333. 1.714 U R' F U' F'
334. 3.558 F R F R2 U' R' U' F R' U'
335. 7.068 F R F2 U2 F' R' U F' U2
336. 5.194 R F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R F2 R
337. 5.490 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U F U R2
338. 5.090 R' F R F2 U' F R U2 R U'
339. 4.634 F' U2 F' R U F2 U2 R2
340. 6.465 U F2 R F2 R
341. 4.902 F' R2 U2 F U' F U2 R' U'
342. 4.862 U' R2 U F R2 U' F' R U2
343. 3.580 F' U' F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U
344. 4.594 U2 F' R2 U R U F' R2 F' U'
345. 5.130 F R' U' R F' R U2 F
346. 4.835 F R' F2 R U2 F' U R' F
347. 4.301 R' U' F2 U' F U2 F' R2
348. 3.430 F R U' R F R' U' R F2
349. 4.769 U2 R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2
350. 5.865 F2 R' F R2 F' R U' R2 U
351. 6.833 F U2 R' U F' U
352. 5.066 R2 U F U2 R U2 R U' R
353. 4.081 F2 U R' F U' R' F R2 F
354. 4.976 F2 R U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U2
355. 5.452 U F R F' R' F R2 U' F U'
356. 5.288 F' R F' U2 R2 F R F2
357. 4.507 R' U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U'
358. 8.552 F2 R' F U F U R2 F' U2
359. 4.449 U2 F U2 F U F' R U'
360. 5.061 F' U' R' F R U' F2 R
361. 5.517 U' F U R' U' F R2 F
362. 6.362 F R2 U F' U' R F2 U' R2
363. 4.324 U F R F' R F U' R U'
364. 4.297 U' R2 F' R F R2 F R2 U2
365. 4.266 U2 F R' U2 F U' R' U R
366. 4.313 F R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2
367. 6.996 R F R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F'
368. 4.463 R' F' R U2 F' R F2 R'
369. 4.508 F' R2 F U' R F' U2 R2 U'
370. 4.385 R2 F' R U R2 F' R2 F' R'
371. 6.584 U2 R2 U R F2 U R U
372. 4.999 R' F' U2 F' R F2 R2 F' U2
373. 5.577 U' F2 U F2 U R' F U2 R2 U'
374. 7.511 F U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2
375. 3.608 R2 F' R F R2 F' U'
376. 7.197 F' U R' F' R U2 F2 R' U'
377. 3.855 F R F' U' F2 R F2 U' F'
378. 3.901 U2 R' U F2 R' F' R2 F' R U'
379. 3.058 U2 R F' U2 F' R2 F U R2
380. 4.592 U' F' R' U F2 R' F U2 F
381. 5.322 R2 U' F U R' F R2 F
382. 3.942 U R' F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R'
383. 5.668 R2 U2 R F2 R U F2
384. 4.719 R2 F2 U R' F2 R U2 F R2
385. 4.607 U R2 U F U F2 R U2 F'
386. 4.955 F U' R' U2 F U' R' F' R U2
387. 7.782 R F2 U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F'
388. 3.270 R F2 U F U' F2 R U' R2 U2
389. 3.912 U' R U F' U F' R F2 U2
390. 5.937 F' U F2 U R2 F' R2 F' U'
391. 3.291 U2 R U R' F2 R' F' R
392. 5.328 U' F' U F' R U' R U' R'
393. 7.625 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F R' F' R'
394. 6.643 U' R' F U2 R' U2 F' U' F2
395. 2.777 F' R F U' F R U'
396. 5.127 U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R2
397. 1.852 F' R U F' R U F
398. 4.629 U F2 R U' F U2 R' U F'
399. 3.839 U2 F2 R' U R F' U F' U2
400. 7.007 R2 F' R' F' U R' U R2
401. 3.839 R2 F2 U' F R2 F R F' U2
402. 7.725 U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U2
403. 6.968 F2 R2 F R U F' U R' U2
404. 3.153 F U F U2 R' F' U2 R
405. 5.001 R' U' R2 U R' U2 F R' U'
406. 4.921 F R' F' U2 R U2 R' U2 R
407. 4.639 F R' F' U F2 U F U2 R'
408. 4.068 F R U2 R F R2 F2 U
409. 5.021 U' R2 F R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U
410. 3.537 F' U F' U' R' U2 F2 U' R'
411. 5.139 U R2 F' R' F U' R'
412. 6.070 R F' R2 U R' F R U' R U'
413. 3.071 U F2 U R' U R' U2 F2
414. 5.245 F' R2 F U' F2 R U' F' R'
415. 4.296 U2 F' U R2 F' U' F' R2 U
416. 3.953 R F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U R
417. 3.995 U' F U' F2 U R' F U F2 U'
418. 3.274 U' R F2 U F' U F
419. 5.852 U2 F' U F' U F2 R' U' R2
420. 3.408 R U2 R F' U R U' F R U2
421. 2.976 R2 F U2 F U' F2 U R2 U
422. 4.566 R' U' R U' F U' R' F' R U'
423. 3.697 R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R'
424. 5.151 U2 F2 R U R U2 F2 U'
425. 5.021 R2 F R' U2 F2 R' F R F' U2
426. 2.801 R' U2 R F2 U F' U2 R F'
427. 5.789 R2 F' R2 F2 R' F' U R2 U2
428. 3.087 F' U' R' F' U F2 U' F R
429. 5.783 F R' F2 R F2 R2 U' R' F
430. 4.407 R F2 U R' F2 R U' R F U'
431. 7.110 R' F' R' F2 R' U R' F U2
432. 3.775 F R F2 R' F U F2 R' F
433. 3.845 R2 U2 R' U' F R' F R
434. 3.340 F' U R2 F R' U' F U2 F'
435. 4.291 R' F2 R' U' F' R F2 U' R'
436. 4.200 R2 U2 F U' R U2 R F2 U2
437. 4.110 F' U' R2 U2 F U' F2 R'
438. 4.936 F' R F R2 F U2 R' U2
439. 6.073 U' R F' U2 R' U' F' U F'
440. 4.350 R U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' F' U
441. 3.951 U2 F R' U' R2 F R F2 U2
442. 4.311 F U R' U F2 U' R F' U R
443. 4.533 R U R' U R F' U R
444. 5.606 U2 F2 U F2 R U2 R U' R2
445. 4.217 U2 R2 U F' U F U' R
446. 5.565 F' U' R2 U2 F R' U R2 F2
447. 4.577 U' F U R U2 F' R2 F
448. 6.335 U' R' U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U'
449. 6.829 R' U R2 F R2 F U' R2
450. 4.884 U' F2 R U2 R U R2 U F
451. 7.625 U2 R' U F' U2 R F' R F'
452. 4.668 F' R F2 R' U R' F2 U
453. 3.485 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R' F U2 R2
454. 5.301 F2 U2 R F' U2 R U F2 U
455. 3.844 F U F2 U' R2 F' U F2
456. 0.760 F2 R2 U' F'
457. 4.287 U R2 F2 U' F U' F' U2
458. 4.313 F' R2 U2 F U' F U F' U2
459. 6.692 R U2 R' U R' F2 U R' U'
460. 5.298 U' F R2 F' U2 F U F2
461. 3.415 F2 R' U F' R U F' U R2
462. 3.912 R F R2 F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
463. 7.284 F R2 U' R' F R' U R U2
464. 9.955 F2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F U'
465. 5.110 R' F2 U2 F U' R F' R' U
466. 3.730 R' U' F R2 U F' U2 F2
467. 5.945 R2 U' R2 U' F' U F2 R F2
468. 4.994 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U' F R2
469. 3.773 R U' R2 U R' F2 R F
470. 3.256 F2 R F2 R U' R F2 U' F2
471. 5.054 R2 U R' F R' F U F2
472. 5.801 U' R' U F2 U F2 U2 R2
473. 4.068 F2 U F' U R' F R2 F' R'
474. 4.621 F2 R' F2 U F R2 U F' U'
475. 2.551 R2 F' U R' F2 U2 F' U'
476. 5.206 R2 F U2 F' R2 F R' F' U2
477. 4.819 R2 U' R' U F' R U2 R'
478. 3.928 U F U R' U' R' U2 F2 U' R2
479. 3.690 U2 R2 F' R U F' R2 U2 F' R' U'
480. 4.258 F' U R F2 U' R' F' R'
481. 3.456 F U' F2 U' R' U R2 U R'
482. 4.737 F R U' R U F2 U'
483. 2.281 F2 R F' R' U R F2
484. 4.492 U' F' R F' U R U2 F2
485. 7.783 R U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2
486. 3.373 F R2 F U R' F2 U R
487. 7.066 U F R F' U' R' F R
488. 3.514 U' R F2 R' U' R F R'
489. 4.605 F U2 F' U F U' R' F' U
490. 5.623 R' F U' R2 F R F2 R' U
491. 4.497 R' U2 R' F2 U' F U2 F R
492. 3.553 R2 F R U2 F U2 F2 R U'
493. 3.332 U2 R' F2 R U2 R U F' R2
494. 3.496 F U' F R' U F2 U2 F' R'
495. 3.817 U2 R' F' R2 F' U F R2 F'
496. 3.042 R F2 U2 R U' F2 R2 U' R
497. 5.970 U' R F' U R' F2 U2 F' U
498. 4.546 U F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R U'
499. 5.068 R' F2 U' R' U2 F U F
500. 5.136 U2 R' F' R' F U2 R2 U' R'


----------



## JasonK (Nov 6, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Did 58 solves, PB average of 50 and wasn't warmed up;
> 
> 4.13, 3.98, (2.49), 4.74, 4.57, 5.07, 4.26, 4.38, 3.62, 3.66, 3.74, 3.22, 4.86, 3.54, 3.16, 3.89, 3.52, 3.42, 4.56, 4.30, 3.93, 3.09, 2.73, 4.13, 4.43, 5.80, (2.54), (6.01), 3.88, 3.81, 4.15, (6.85), 3.51, (8.39), (2.68), 3.13, 2.74, 4.18, 2.81, 3.25, 4.25, 2.77, 4.33, 3.36, 3.85, 3.74, 2.95, 4.39, 4.40, 5.55,
> 
> ...



Just so you know, you're going to destroy me on Saturday. I've done almost zero practice because of exams


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Just so you know, you're going to destroy me on Saturday. I've done almost zero practice because of exams



I've done about 300 solves this week, but other than that, not too much. I've had exams too! 

Anyway, I expect to get a mid-high 4 average in comp due to stackmat and pressure so you still have a chance! I got my 5.43 average whilst averaging 8 and not practising, so you can get sub 5 easily


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 6, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I've done about 300 solves this week, but other than that, not too much. I've had exams too!
> 
> Anyway, I expect to get a mid-high 4 average in comp due to stackmat and pressure so you still have a chance! I got my 5.43 average whilst averaging 8 and not practising, so you can get sub 5 easily



I've had no exams, but I've still done little practice! Idk if I'll even win 2x2. :/


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 6, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I've had no exams, but I've still done little practice! Idk if I'll even win 2x2. :/



You can always like annihilate jay before 2x2 so he can't 2x2 so yea. Also I got a cut on my finger under the nail and it hurts to do U moves so i can barely sub 1 on mgea now :/


----------



## ottozing (Nov 6, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I've had no exams, but I've still done little practice! Idk if I'll even win 2x2. :/





I've had homework stuff I should have done but I've been a bit naughty and just cubed instead :3


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 6, 2013)

PB 5x5 avg 1.41.xx


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 6, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Pyra:
> 4.46 avg5, 4.95 avg12, 5.79 avg100



STAHP
I've got 4.22 ao5, 5.011 ao12, 5.91 ao100...
also, are you coming to Slow 'n Steady? I don't see you on the registration sheet.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 6, 2013)

what tha hell is this
3x3 3 7s one 1 day al of them fullstep 7.73 7.38 7.78 .
PB is 7.21 with PLL skip I dare you guys to reconstruct L2 F' B2 R U' L' U' B' L2 D2 R U D R U' D B' U L' R2 U2 D R' U D2 tip: 8 move LL


----------



## Username (Nov 6, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> what tha hell is this
> 3x3 3 7s one 1 day al of them fullstep 7.73 7.38 7.78 .
> PB is 7.21 with PLL skip I dare you guys to reconstruct L2 F' B2 R U' L' U' B' L2 D2 R U D R U' D B' U L' R2 U2 D R' U D2 tip: 8 move LL



y2
F' D R' L' U L'
y U R U' R'
y U R U2 R' U R U' R'
y U2 R' U R
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U f R U R' U' f' U2


----------



## Username (Nov 6, 2013)

wat


35.97
F2 U' u r B' D f2 L u r' u2 F R2 B R2 F B' U D' L' U' L2 F' r2 u' r B' F L B r' u2 R B D L' r2 U D L'


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 6, 2013)

Username said:


> wat
> 
> 
> 35.97
> F2 U' u r B' D f2 L u r' u2 F R2 B R2 F B' U D' L' U' L2 F' r2 u' r B' F L B r' u2 R B D L' r2 U D L'



GJ Kim


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 6, 2013)

Username said:


> wat
> 35.97
> F2 U' u r B' D f2 L u r' u2 F R2 B R2 F B' U D' L' U' L2 F' r2 u' r B' F L B r' u2 R B D L' r2 U D L'



So this is what averaging 50 seconds looks like...


----------



## Username (Nov 6, 2013)

solves/total: 35/35

single
best: 35.97
worst: 56.63

mean of 3
current: 52.73 (σ = 4.83)
best: 43.76 (σ = 7.25)

avg of 5
current: 51.00 (σ = 3.23)
best: 46.72 (σ = 4.55)

avg of 12
current: 50.13 (σ = 3.24)
best: 47.63 (σ = 3.82)

Average: 49.33 (σ = 3.64)
Mean: 49.13


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 6, 2013)

Username said:


> wat
> 
> 
> 35.97
> F2 U' u r B' D f2 L u r' u2 F R2 B R2 F B' U D' L' U' L2 F' r2 u' r B' F L B r' u2 R B D L' r2 U D L'



9 months ago on friday I got my first sub-37... And now I average 34/35... Can you make that much progress by August???


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2013)

Username said:


> solves/total: 35/35
> 
> single
> best: 35.97
> ...



lol and I thought I was faster than you a few weeks ago

gj


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 6, 2013)

55.56 ao5 with a weisu straight out of the box.

This thing is awesome


----------



## uvafan (Nov 6, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> STAHP
> I've got 4.22 ao5, 5.011 ao12, 5.91 ao100...
> also, are you coming to Slow 'n Steady? I don't see you on the registration sheet.



Yes, I am. That's cuz I put off signing up until tonight.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 6, 2013)

First time doing Pyra in a while 

6.41 avg12, 5.16 avg5

*1.	4.13	L' B R B L' B L l b 
2.	(11.02)	B R' U' B' L U' l' r 
3.	4.30	B U B L R U' B' l b' 
4.	7.04	B U' B' U' L' B' L' l' r b u' 
5.	(3.78)	L' U B' U' B U' l b' u*' 
6.	6.50	U' B L U' B U' R' B' l' r u' 
7.	6.65	L R' L' R' B L R' U' l' r b' u 
8.	8.03	R B' U' B R' L' l' r b u' 
9.	8.54	L' B U R' U L' B' l' r b 
10.	7.06	B R' U R B' L R' l' r' b u 
11.	7.06	B R' U' R U' L' R' l' r u' 
12.	4.78	R B R U R L u'


----------



## qqwref (Nov 7, 2013)

qcube

Best avg5: (6.538) 8.524 7.321 (9.927) 7.734 => 7.860
Best avg12: 8.087 7.611 10.074 8.044 (10.403) 8.548 8.268 9.954 8.042 (6.538) 8.524 7.321 => 8.447


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 7, 2013)

pyra practice for hillsdale
2.24 Ao5
2.46 Ao12
2.69 Ao50

too lazy to go to 100 

edit: laziness is for nubs. 2.70 Ao100, 2.64 Ao50.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 7, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> pyra practice for hillsdale
> 2.24 Ao5
> 2.46 Ao12
> 2.69 Ao50
> ...



sr plz


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2013)

3.927, (3.014), 4.974, 4.033, 3.817, (7.249), 3.281, 3.863, 4.611, 3.925, 3.539, 4.003 = *3.997*

Yay sub-4


----------



## Julian (Nov 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 3.927, (3.014), 4.974, 4.033, 3.817, (7.249), 3.281, 3.863, 4.611, 3.925, 3.539, 4.003 = *3.997*
> 
> Yay sub-4


Nice, that is exactly my PB to the thousandth


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2013)

Julian said:


> Nice, that is exactly my PB to the thousandth



Sick  Your avg5 is much faster though.


----------



## Username (Nov 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 9 months ago on friday I got my first sub-37... And now I average 34/35... Can you make that much progress by August???



Challenge Accepted (Even though I will probably fail)


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 7, 2013)

3x3x3 Average of 5: 10.61
1. (13.31) D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R F' L2 R F D2 L' B' U' F' 
2. (9.59) L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R' U2 F D L' U R2 D2 U R' 
3. 10.86 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 L' D' B' F U2 L' F' R B2 
4. 9.97 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 D F' R2 B' L' B' F2 R D U F 
5. 11.01 L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F' U' R2 D L' D2 R' F' D' 

in the zone today. I also got an 11.99 avg12 (not pb)


----------



## Username (Nov 7, 2013)

38.11 r2 u D' R f' B2 D2 f2 u2 U R D' u2 F r L B2 u2 R' L2 B' U B2 u' B F2 f' R2 f u' r' R2 u2 D' F' r R2 U2 f2 u

3rd Sub40


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 7, 2013)

Username said:


> y2
> F' D R' L' U L'
> y U R U' R'
> y U R U2 R' U R U' R'
> ...



You got it awsome


----------



## Veerexx (Nov 7, 2013)

New 3x3 PB single: 12.94 
Sub13 :3


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 3.927, (3.014), 4.974, 4.033, 3.817, (7.249), 3.281, 3.863, 4.611, 3.925, 3.539, 4.003 = *3.997*
> 
> Yay sub-4



Nice, you're getting fast!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice, you're getting fast!





3.37, (3.19), 3.27, 3.48, (5.66) = *3.37* PB avg5

3.37, 3.19, 3.27, 3.48, 5.66, (8.20), 4.90, 4.20, 3.35, 3.71, 5.17, (2.59) = *4.03*


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 7, 2013)

After 6 months of no single pb I got this today 
(7.42) F2 R' D' B R2 U D' B2 R' F R2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B2
z2 D U R' F D2 //Cross (5/49)
R U R' U' R U R' U R' U R // F2L #1 (11/49)
U' R U R' y' U2 R' U R //F2L #2 (8/49)
U2 L' U L //F2L #3 (4/49)
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L #4 (11/49)
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL (9/49)
U2 // PLL (1/49)
49 moves 6.6 tps
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## ottozing (Nov 7, 2013)

Average of 12: 20.819
1. 17.594 (0, 5) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
2. (14.946) (6, 2) / (4, -5) / (3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -4) / (0, -5) / (-5, 0)
3. 18.585 (3, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -3) / (-2, -4)
4. 18.764 (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / 
5. 24.254 (-2, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (2, -4)
6. 21.747 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -5) / 
7. 25.285 (-2, 6) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)
8. 18.459 (3, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, -2) / (2, -5)
9. 22.750 (-3, -4) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (2, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
10. (29.961) (4, 0) / (5, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -4) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)
11. 22.622 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)
12. 18.134 (0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (6, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) /


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 7, 2013)

also got this like 2 days ago, but I had my time list hidden and didn't notice
ao12 11.80
Time List:
1. 11.55 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U' L' B2 R' F' L2 B R2 U R' F' R 
2. (10.43) B2 F2 D' U' L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U B' R' D U2 L' R U' F D2 B2 
3. (13.78) B2 U2 L F2 R U2 L2 R F2 R F2 U' R' B R D U B D2 B2 U 
4. 12.10 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 R' F2 R' F U2 L' F' L' F2 D' 
5. 12.29 R2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D2 F R' U' L2 R U2 B' D F' R' 
6. 11.02 U D B R F2 R' U' F' L' D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D 
7. 12.05 U' F' L' U D2 R' U L' D F R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 
8. 11.25 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D' F L B R' D L2 R D 
9. 12.58 B' F2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U R D' B' U B' L F R2 B' 
10. 10.75 B2 D' F' L' D2 F2 B L B R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 
11. 11.54 B' R2 D2 B' D' F L F B R' U2 L2 D F2 U D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 
12. 12.87 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R D' F2 R2 D' B R U2 L2


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2013)

Just for lols, I did some master magic solves:

number of times: 25/25
best time: 2.27
worst time: 5.81

current avg5: 4.18 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 2.58 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 3.63 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 2.80 (σ = 0.30)

session avg: 3.23 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 3.33

Quite good. That avg5 was awesome  I've obviously gotten a lot slower than what I averaged a year ago though.


----------



## Username (Nov 7, 2013)

49.49 ao50


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 7, 2013)

2x2 avg12 using a 4x4 w/ stackmat (UWR?) 

Average of 12: 2.88
1. 2.89 R U2 R F' R2 U2 F R' F' 
2. 3.07 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 F' 
3. (2.28) R2 U F' U' R' F U2 F R' 
4. 3.10 U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F2 R' F2 
5. 2.90 R U' R U2 F' R F R2 U' 
6. (4.79) R2 U2 F2 R U' R U' R2 U2 
7. 2.52 R2 F' U' F' U R2 U R' U 
8. 2.99 R' U F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 F 
9. 2.33 F U2 R2 U' F R' U' R F2 U 
10. 3.17 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 
11. 2.85 F' U R2 U F2 R' U R U' 
12. 2.99 F U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 F' R'

scrambles are wrong i think


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 7, 2013)

4x4x4
Turns out I really needed to relube my SS...

54.38 single PB
U2 u B' R f2 B F2 u' D F2 R B F2 R L2 f2 R2 r2 F D u' F U' L2 r' U' r B R' B' f2 u' U2 f u2 D2 F u r u' 

Average of 5: 58.28
1. (57.38) r' R' L u2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 D L2 u L F2 B r2 U f R' u L R f' U2 D' r' D' u r2 L f L2 F2 R2 U' B' u2 B' R2 r 
2. (1:08.78) B F r u r' L2 B r2 R U f' U' u' L u f R' D2 r2 D L r2 F2 D2 F R' U' R' D2 f u2 R f2 B r2 u2 r L2 D' F2 
3. 59.06 B2 D2 B f U' L2 r f B' D2 L' R' U2 f' B2 U' r2 U2 u f' L' D' U R F' L2 B r R2 U' L' u B2 R2 D U' F2 U2 f' B2 
4. 58.03 F' r' B' R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 f' R L2 F2 r F' f L2 U' r2 u' F' R2 B R U r2 f2 r' R B2 D2 B u f B' R' f2 B2 
5. 57.75 R f2 u2 B' r' D R2 L u2 L u r' f' r u' R' F' u B2 r2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 r' u2 D2 F r' u' B2 f2 u2 L r2 B D F2 B2 

YEAH SUB-1 AVERAGE


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 7, 2013)

Solved my new square-1 for the first time. Can't wait to have the time to learn some algs.
At the moment all I know is one CP alg I found while experimenting.
I'm really liking square-1. Hopefully I can become Ireland's square-1 guy.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 7, 2013)

Yay I finally relearned all the g perms I have been putting it off for months cuz I am a noob lol


----------



## etshy (Nov 7, 2013)

Average of 12: *20.17 PB* ( underlined is a *19.46 PB ao5 *)
1. 20.60 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D U2 R2 F' D' U2 B U' B U2 L U2 R2 F' 
2. 18.65 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 U R2 U R2 U B' U2 R U2 F D R2 U B U2 
3. 19.96 D' B2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 U2 B2 U' F' R' F' D F' U B D' R B D2 
4. 20.94 B2 D F2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U F' R' F2 R2 U2 B2 F' R U' B2 
5. 17.70 F2 D R2 U L2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' F' L' D2 F U2 F R2 D 
6. 19.76 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 U2 R' F' U2 R' F U2 B2 D' U B' 
7. 22.71 F2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U' F' R2 U2 R' F2 D' U' L R2 
8. (28.19) D2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L D2 L' D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L F U2 B' D2 F 
9. 16.70 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B' D B' U2 L' B U' B2 D 
10. 22.55 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L' F' U2 F' U B' D B R U2 
11. (16.42) D2 F' R U R2 L D' R2 F' U F D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B U2 F' 
12. 22.11 L' B U' B2 L2 U' R' U2 F2 L' F' L2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B


Edit : dat consistency 


> Average of 12: 22.07
> 1. 22.65 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 F L2 F' L D U2 L' B R' F2 L D B2 U2
> 2. 20.99 D2 B R L F' U' F L2 U' F U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2
> 3. 22.01 L2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' D2 L2 B' L U' B F' D' R
> ...


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 7, 2013)

3x3 PB avg12
Average of 12: 11.35
1. 10.83 D U R2 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F U L' B D' U R F' 
2. (9.71) R' B2 D B R' D2 R' U' F' B2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 
3. 12.86 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D R U2 L' U R' F' D B2 
4. 12.49 D2 B2 F U2 L2 F L2 B D2 R2 D2 U' F L F' U2 R' U L' R2 B' 
5. 10.11 F' L2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L R F' R U F' R' B' R B' D' 
6. 12.03 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 B R B2 R2 B' F' R' U' L R U' 
7. (13.21) D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 F D2 B2 L' F2 L D' R' F' R2 U' L' U' 
8. 9.73 U2 L2 B U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 D F U' L R' F' L B' D' F2 
9. 9.93 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L F U2 L2 D R D' L2 U' B 
10. 10.61 F' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R' D B' U' B' F' U L' B' F2 
11. 12.44 U' R2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D' B' L R2 U' L2 D F D2 F' R 
12. 12.47 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 L' R' F' R' D' B2 D R' B U' B2


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 7, 2013)

4x4 58.256 - First sub1. Didn't even feel particularly fast and it wasn't lucky. Just a really smooth solve I guess!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2013)

(2.50), 3.22, (16.73), 3.32, 4.02 = *3.52*

Good.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 7, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> 4x4 58.256 - First sub1. Didn't even feel particularly fast and it wasn't lucky. Just a really smooth solve I guess!



Congrats! Now get sub1 ao5 then ao12! Looking forward to Satuday. 

EDIT: My own 4x4 accomplishments. 

Average of 12: 56.11
1. 59.05 r L R' U' L' f' L2 r' R' D' f2 u R L f F' U2 u' B2 R B u D r F' U f2 u R F D2 f F2 D r2 U F R2 r' u2
2. 51.18 D U' u2 B U2 D r' U2 R L f' U2 f F' D' u2 U' R' u2 U' R2 F f' D F2 f R2 F f B r2 F' L' B2 F2 r2 B2 D2 f r'
3. (DNF) F u2 F' f r u' L2 U B2 L' u' U2 R B2 R2 L U F2 u' B2 f2 r2 R2 L F R' D B' f U2 D B2 u F2 U r u' r2 F' f
4. 52.78 L2 B L u2 D r2 U R L2 B' f u2 B' F D B' D' f u2 F' L' u2 r2 U L' r D' R u B' D R U f F L2 R' f u' U'
5. 53.80 R U' D2 L2 r2 U2 R' r' U2 R B2 D2 L' u2 F f' r2 L u2 U2 f2 D U2 B2 f2 U' R2 u' L' u' R2 f r' B2 R u L' U r' B'
6. 59.22 B2 F' U2 F f2 R F' L' F2 r f' L' U2 B' F' f2 D2 f L2 u' U r2 B F' R u' B2 F' L U B2 u' r L f' B' R B r2 f'
7. 1:04.24 L' r2 R u2 R2 u2 F' B2 u D2 B' F2 U F2 D f u2 F L R' D U' R' r L' f' D B' D2 r2 D2 B2 r2 f2 u L F' r u' r2
8. 58.91 F D2 F2 u2 r2 f U2 R2 r f' u r2 L u F B R B' D2 B f r B2 f2 U2 L2 R2 F' B D2 R2 U' f D r' F U2 L' r U'
9. 53.25 R2 f L' r D2 U' R2 f' U' f2 L2 f' U2 r2 B' F U' F f L D2 U L' f' U2 f' R' f' L' f r' D2 B F D L2 F' B2 D' B2
10. (46.55) U2 D2 F2 f D2 r f2 B2 R U2 F L2 f F' u' R2 u' B' U2 L U' D' F u' F2 R F L2 B f' F2 D' f' D u' L' f2 u' L2 D
11. 56.76 F2 D' r D2 L' U2 L2 U2 r' u U2 F u D2 U F2 f' D U' F U' F' u' L2 F2 B' U r L2 F r' R f' r' f2 U F L R2 u2
12. 51.87 L u2 R2 F2 L u' r2 F2 R F2 D' B2 f' D' B r B2 F2 u2 R2 f B2 u r2 B2 f U L B L' u2 D F' L u2 B u F' U D2 

Dat counting 1:04 tho... The average had 4.00 standard deviation 

Last five solves make a 53.96 avg5.

The 46 had OLL Parity... would've smashed PB.


----------



## qaz (Nov 7, 2013)

(12.75) 13.52 13.32 (17.27) 13.04 = 13.29

so inconsistent. there was a 22.51 avg5 3 solves before this... even though these weren't really very lucky


----------



## uvafan (Nov 7, 2013)

Pyra: 
4.30 avg, 4.93 avg12, 5.45 avg100.  Big improvement on the avg100.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 8, 2013)

12.14, 12.82, 9.34, 11.98, 10.00, 9.67, 10.58, 12.71, (7.80), (17.50), 10.61, 10.87 = 11.07 3x3 PB avg12

3x3 PB avg5, as well.
Average of 5: 10.08
1. (9.34) D2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 U R2 B2 F R' U R2 D' F' D' L2 D U2 
2. (11.98) L2 U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B' U L U' R2 D B2 L' F 
3. 10.00 F2 L' F D R2 B D L' F D R B2 R D2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R L 
4. 9.67 L B2 R2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R D' F2 D' F' D B F D F R 
5. 10.58 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 D F' L U F' D2 L R' D' R' F'


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2013)

4x4x4, Yau

39.64 avg5: 39.68, 39.50, (44.02), 39.74, (38.18)
41.68 avg12: 40.42, 42.22, 41.01, 46.75, 42.61, (48.06), 39.68, 39.50, 44.02, 39.74, (38.18), 40.85


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Pyra:
> 4.30 avg, 4.93 avg12, 5.45 avg100.  Big improvement on the avg100.



Nice job :tu

Just keep going, you'll get NAR in no time


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2013)

This came out of nowhere

Average of 5: 27.34
1. (25.96) r2 B2 U2 D f2 L' r2 U' B2 L2 B' u f B2 F2 D R2 r' B2 u2 U2 r2 R' B' u L2 U f2 F' U' D2 B' U' D r' F r2 F' L f2 
2. 27.79 U f' L2 D' L u2 F2 L' u U R' D' r2 u2 B' u' D r B' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D f' F L' r D R2 r2 L2 D F L D2 L' r 
3. 27.79 u' F r' U2 F u U f2 u' f2 U2 R' L2 F2 D U' u' R B r' B' F2 L u f2 u2 U R' U r2 f' F2 u r' f L' U2 r' B f' 
4. 26.45 F L' R r B' f2 r' u f2 U2 f R2 D2 r U2 L2 R' f L2 f D2 L' r2 R2 u2 r' U' D F u2 f2 B' R' u' f2 R2 u U D F 
5. (34.61) f r' U' L' R2 F2 R B2 U' F' D2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 U u2 f r2 L' U B D' U' F' f B2 U2 f' u2 F' f' U R' B' L r' f2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Awesomeness



What cube?
Just curious whether you've switched over to the MoYu or not.


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> What cube?
> Just curious whether you've switched over to the MoYu or not.



Yep Weisu, got it yesterday.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 8, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> This came out of nowhere
> 
> Average of 5: 27.34
> 1. (25.96) r2 B2 U2 D f2 L' r2 U' B2 L2 B' u f B2 F2 D R2 r' B2 u2 U2 r2 R' B' u L2 U f2 F' U' D2 B' U' D r' F r2 F' L f2
> ...




Awsome faz!!! 
Is this UWR? If not who has it then and what's the time??


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Awsome faz!!!
> Is this UWR? If not who has it then and what's the time??



Yep. Former.


----------



## Username (Nov 8, 2013)

39.95 f R2 f' L f' L' F u D2 F' U' F' R' F u D2 R2 D U2 F2 R' L' u D' B' F' r' f F r' u r R2 B f F' D' B2 f R'

4th sub40


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 8, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> This came out of nowhere
> 
> Average of 5: 27.34
> 1. (25.96) r2 B2 U2 D f2 L' r2 U' B2 L2 B' u f B2 F2 D R2 r' B2 u2 U2 r2 R' B' u L2 U f2 F' U' D2 B' U' D r' F r2 F' L f2
> ...



Wow. I'm slow.


----------



## Username (Nov 8, 2013)

Username said:


> 39.95 f R2 f' L f' L' F u D2 F' U' F' R' F u D2 R2 D U2 F2 R' L' u D' B' F' r' f F r' u r R2 B f F' D' B2 f R'
> 
> 4th sub40



39.15 f2 u2 R2 f2 L2 F' D2 F U R' u2 U' R' r2 D F u f' R u' B R F U R' U R' F' B2 f U' D L' r B' r2 F L B u2

5th sub40


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 8, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wow. I'm slow.



Don't worry, me too.


----------



## Username (Nov 8, 2013)

PB single

35.17 F B' L' F B D2 U2 L2 D' F U2 B F' u L' F2 D2 f2 D' F' u L R D u2 U f' u2 R L D' r2 f2 F' U D2 R r' f2 B'

4x4 is fun


----------



## dinostef (Nov 8, 2013)

I don´t like the weilong 

Average of 5: 10.79
1. 8.61 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 F U' F L R2 D2 F D' L' F2
2. 12.70 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 R' U B L U2 R U B L
3. (13.01) F2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' D L' F' L F D2 R D2 R'
4. (8.46) L2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B D2 B R2 B2 R B' U2 L R' F' D2 R2 U' B
5. 11.06 B2 R D2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 F2 U' B' R2 U2 B L B R' D2

edit:

Average of 5: 10.45
1. 8.46 L2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B D2 B R2 B2 R B' U2 L R' F' D2 R2 U' B
2. 11.06 B2 R D2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 F2 U' B' R2 U2 B L B R' D2
3. 11.83 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 L' U B U' R' F2 R D2 R'
4. (12.31) R D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' R' U L B R U R' B' L2 R'
5. (7.97[pll skip]) U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F D B' R F2 D B' F D' F2 R'


----------



## Username (Nov 8, 2013)

39.85 F' u f2 R D2 R f2 u L2 B2 F' u2 r' f' D2 u f u R' F U' F' U' r2 L B' r B2 f2 R' u' U B u' L' F' f U R' B'

7th sub40


----------



## Username (Nov 8, 2013)

solves/total: 152/152

single
best: 35.17
worst: 1:00.79

avg of 5
current: 49.79 (σ = 0.23)
best: 43.99 (σ = 1.08)

avg of 12
current: 48.54 (σ = 3.76)
best: 47.11 (σ = 3.98)

avg of 50
current: 48.73 (σ = 3.89)
best: 48.54 (σ = 4.24)

avg of 100
current: 48.74 (σ = 3.79)
best: 48.74 (σ = 3.79)

Average: 49.00 (σ = 3.72)
Mean: 48.92

Not sure how long I will continue this session.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 8, 2013)

3x3 One handed single PB xD
1. *8.74* U' L2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' B2 F' D2 R' D F' D B D2 U B' 
OLL skip + PLL J


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 8, 2013)

5.95 stackmat. Doing fake official rounds.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 8, 2013)

11.84 single
15.49 ao12
16.41 ao50


----------



## timeless (Nov 8, 2013)

timeless said:


> OH - PLL skip
> (15.17) L B' D2 R U D2 B' F L2 R2 D B' L B L' D F2 L' U' F2 R' D B' D' R'






timeless said:


> OH Single - 2 move cross, easy f2l, cw a perm
> (17.22) R' B U D2 B' L2 D2 B' L B' U B2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 D' L' D' L F B2 L2 U
> 
> edit; just got another sub 20, 19.86 R D2 U' B' D2 U2 R2 D' L' R D2 U R' F U2 D L' D' B2 F L2 D2 F R' B2
> ...



OH - NL, R perm
(16.71) D B U' F2 R' F' D' F' B D2 U2 B2 D L' U R2 L F R L' D F2 R F' D'


----------



## Username (Nov 8, 2013)

best avg 3/5 = 43.90
46.80	R2 L2 B2 Rw2 F R2 Rw U' L R F' L' Fw2 D2 F' L2 U R L' U F B2 Fw' U2 B' F2 U Rw2 L F' B' L2 F2 B2 L' F2 Uw' Rw2 L D'
43.05	Fw' B' F' R2 Uw U2 B' R2 Fw' F B2 L' U Rw' Uw' B' L2 Fw U Uw Fw2 L B' U Fw' R' Fw F' Uw2 Fw' Uw B2 U B2 L Uw' D Rw' F Rw
54.98	L Rw2 D B2 R' L' Uw2 Fw U Rw' D' B' L' D2 R' D2 B' D2 U' B L2 Fw2 R' F Rw' D B2 R2 Rw U2 Uw2 Fw' L' D' Rw Fw Uw2 D2 U R
39.83	Fw U2 Rw' B2 R' Fw2 U' D2 R' Fw' D' Rw2 F2 L Fw2 U Uw R2 Fw' D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 L Rw R2 F2 U' Uw' R2 B L' Uw2
41.86	D R' Fw2 Uw R2 L2 Fw R' Fw F' Rw2 Uw2 R Uw2 R B' U2 F2 Uw2 R' D' B D Rw2 B Uw2 L2 Rw D2 U2 Rw2 U' Uw' L2 D' U F2 U2 F2 D'

on ttw


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 8, 2013)

48.41 B' L U D' f' L f u' U' R2 D' B2 D' r2 B2 L R2 D U2 B' u' F2 R U B f2 R' L B2 f2 F2 D U' r B' R' B U F2 U 
Third sub 50. Felt really slow for some reason


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2013)

Average of 12: 3.80
1. 3.81 U R L' U' B' R' L' U l r' b'
2. 3.31 U' B R U' B' R' B' R l' r' b
3. 4.53 L' B' R' U' B R U B' l' u'
4. 3.42 U B' R L' R' U' R' B L r
5. 4.65 L B U' L' R U' B U' l b u
6. 3.80 U' R' L' R B' U R' L l' r b u
7. (6.43) L' U B' R B U R L' b
8. 3.12 L U B' U' B L' B L l' r' u
9. 3.83 L U B' U' B L' B L l' r' u
10. 4.36 L B R' B U R U R' l r' b' u
11. 3.14 U B L R' U' L R L' l r b' u'
12. (3.11) L' R U' B U R U' L l r b'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/Gl5Ka75.jpg

would be WR if I got those scrambles at home, was also a 7-8 move solution that was high 3 >_<


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Gl5Ka75.jpg
> 
> would be WR if I got those scrambles at home, was also a 7-8 move solution that was high 3 >_<



waaaat sick 

but also bj


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> waaaat sick
> 
> but also bj



I get top 10 in the world AND a bj? Awesome


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 9, 2013)

lol 2x2 single 0.39
avg5 1.89
avg12 2.15
avg100 2.44
Just got a Dayan and am using CLL, Anti-CLL, and ortega/SS.
All are PB's except for the 0.39, which ties my PB.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 9, 2013)

2x2 avg 12 non rolling 2.54


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 9, 2013)

6.53 single on cam, with Weilong...

D' R2 B' L' F2 D2 L2 D L' R' B2 F' L D' U2 L2 D U2 B' F2 D F L U' R

F D2 
R U' R'
U' R' U R L' U L
y R' U R U' R' U' R
y' U2 R' U R
[U U'] r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U

*60/6.53= 9.19 TPS or
62/6.53= 9.49 TPS*

wat


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 9, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Gl5Ka75.jpg
> 
> would be WR if I got those scrambles at home, was also a 7-8 move solution that was high 3 >_<



cool O.O such a magical improvement.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 9, 2013)

1. (1.33) L U' R' L R L U B l' u
2. (4.95) U L' U L R U L U' B l' r' u'
3. 3.10 L U L' U L R L B' u
4. 3.93 L U' B' R L B' U L' b
5. 2.81 L U L' U' R U' B' L l b u 

First scramble is so lol.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 9, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 6.53 single on cam, with Weilong...
> 
> D' R2 B' L' F2 D2 L2 D L' R' B2 F' L D' U2 L2 D U2 B' F2 D F L U' R
> 
> ...



TPS wat


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 9, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha

13.2x OH LL skip while sitting with a friend. When I slammed my cube on the keyboard it closed the window....


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> cool O.O such a magical improvement.



I just got a low 4 average 2nd round. If I turned as fast in the first round it'd be low 3/sub 3 lol.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

Username said:


> solves/total: 152/152
> 
> single
> best: 35.17
> ...



That improvement 



Tim Major said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Gl5Ka75.jpg
> 
> would be WR if I got those scrambles at home, was also a 7-8 move solution that was high 3 >_<



Awesome, well done!


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Got a weisu
2. Made it decent


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> TPS wat


----------



## rj (Nov 9, 2013)

13:57.64 & 15:32.56 7x7 Solves! Broke my PB by 9 minutes!


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 9, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Gl5Ka75.jpg
> 
> would be WR if I got those scrambles at home, was also a 7-8 move solution that was high 3 >_<


 
congrats! 
do you believe me yet about top first?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> congrats!
> do you believe me yet about top first?



Slightly more efficient but the turning sucks compared to L4E


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 9, 2013)

8.45 B' D F2 L' D2 R2 F U F' R' L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2

x2 y' R // Cross
U' R U R' U R U' R' //1st Pair
y' U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd Pair
U R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th Pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // PLL

Fullstep lolol

47 Moves.

wtf am I doing?


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 8.45 B' D F2 L' D2 R2 F U F' R' L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2
> 
> x2 y' R // Cross
> U' R U R' U R U' R' //1st Pair
> ...



Nice one Noah!


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 8.45 B' D F2 L' D2 R2 F U F' R' L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2
> 
> x2 y' R // Cross
> U' R U R' U R U' R' //1st Pair
> ...



 das cray cray niceeeeee get more sub 10s!!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 8.45 B' D F2 L' D2 R2 F U F' R' L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2
> 
> x2 y' R // Cross
> U' R U R' U R U' R' //1st Pair
> ...



Woah nice!


----------



## ottozing (Nov 9, 2013)

2.25 official 2x2 average
9.91 official 3x3 average
12.96 official OH single
1:10.xx megaminx single
Other nice singles and averages

Today was a good day


----------



## Username (Nov 9, 2013)

avg of 12: 2.77 PB

Time List:
1. 2.20 U F R2 F' U F2 U2 F U2 
2. 2.20 U' F' U F U' R F' U F 
3. 2.78 U R U' R U' F2 U' R' F' R 
4. 3.51 R F' U2 R' U2 R' U F2 R2 
5. 3.20 U R2 F' U R2 U' F' U2 F U' 
6. (1.59) U2 F' R U' R' F2 R' F' U2 
7. 2.10 R U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R' F 
8. 3.80 R F' R2 F' R F R2 U2 R 
9. 3.14 U R F2 R U R2 F' U2 R U 
10. 2.47 U R U2 F2 U2 F2 U R U2 
11. (6.13) R' F R2 U R' F R' F2 U 
12. 2.28 R U' R U' R U2 R U F'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2013)

4.67 average of 50 with a QJ with awful colours.


----------



## Username (Nov 9, 2013)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.59
worst: 6.13

avg of 5
current: 3.40 (σ = 0.35)
best: 2.57 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 12
current: 3.36 (σ = 0.46)
best: 2.77 (σ = 0.61) *PB* (Scrambles a few posts before)

avg of 100
current: 3.35 (σ = 0.66)
best: 3.35 (σ = 0.66) *PB*

Average: 3.35 (σ = 0.66)
Mean: 3.37


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

1.31 Pyra single, lost the scramble. It was really dumb.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 9, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Slightly more efficient but the turning sucks compared to L4E


You just need to get used to it. I think that L4E turning sucks.


Username said:


> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> best: 1.59
> ...



I thought pyra at first and was impressed  nice job anyway.


----------



## Username (Nov 9, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I thought pyra at first and was impressed  nice job anyway.



 Thanks!

solves/total: 70/70

single
best: 2.60
worst: 7.41

avg of 5
current: 4.40 (σ = 0.24)
best: 3.61 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 12
current: 4.43 (σ = 0.56)
best: 3.87 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 50
current: 4.25 (σ = 0.55)
best: 4.19 (σ = 0.49)

Average: 4.26 (σ = 0.54)
Mean: 4.29


This is pyraminx  First time touching since Finnish Open


Spoiler



It's not as fun as it used to be


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 9, 2013)

2x2 6.05 AVG PB

7.37
6.86
9.58
3.94
3.17


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2013)

Just had a solve with a 6 second F2L.
Time was 15.05 :fp

EDIT: 10.84 single. So close to PB.
EDIT2: 13.60 Ao5. Finally beat my PB that I thought would be unbeatable  not using spacebar either. weeTimer <3
EDIT3: 15.15 Ao12. Also PB.
EDIT4: 14.82 Ao12. Sub-15!

Started filming, and got a 12.84 Ao5 and 14.22 Ao12. By the end of the session:





Seriously, wtf

I can't remember when I started filming and now the Ao5/12 is going to be very difficult to find since I can't see the timer. I have to search through 15 minutes of solves...

Ao5/12 was 15.40, 12.96, 14.09, 16.69, 16.25, 12.41, 15.88, 14.33, 12.05, (18.40), 12.14, (11.99). Because of that 18, my Mo3 PB was higher than my PB Ao5 (13.14), and was at a completely different place in my average (the two solves before the 10.84, and the 10.84).

Just heard myself say "first 18 for about 20 solves". I think I could've found it!

Yep, I have them. Now to edit the vid and upload


----------



## Username (Nov 9, 2013)

avg of 12: 9.98

Time List:
1. 9.93 (2, -5) / (4, 3) / (5, -2) / (6, 2) / (-4) / (0) / (3) / (-4) / (-5) / (5) / Uddd 
2. 9.73 (-4, 5) / (3, -2) / (4, 4) / (6, 4) / (4) / (5) / (-2) / (3) / (6) / (2) / dddU 
3. 11.04 (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, -4) / (-1) / (3) / (-2) / (5) / (-1) / (4) / UddU 
4. 9.83 (5, -1) / (5, 3) / (5, 6) / (-1, 5) / (5) / (5) / (5) / (-4) / (-2) / (5) / ddUd 
5. 10.02 (1, 3) / (1, -3) / (6, 6) / (5, -5) / (1) / (-2) / (5) / (3) / (-1) / (3) / dddU 
6. 9.45 (-2, 2) / (5, 2) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (2) / (-2) / (-2) / (3) / (-2) / (-5) / dddd 
7. (13.14) (4, 2) / (1, 3) / (3, -4) / (1, -4) / (-5) / (1) / (2) / (-2) / (-4) / (-5) / UdUd 
8. (8.87) (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (5, -3) / (5, 1) / (6) / (0) / (1) / (-3) / (1) / (-5) / UdUU 
9. 10.86 (5, 6) / (5, -4) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (1) / (-4) / (4) / (-5) / (5) / (2) / dUUd 
10. 9.53 (4, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-4, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5) / (-2) / (2) / (3) / (-1) / (2) / dddd 
11. 10.13 (-5, -4) / (5, 2) / (5, 5) / (2, 6) / (2) / (-1) / (-2) / (-4) / (5) / (-2) / dUdU 
12. 9.27 (5, 1) / (4, -4) / (4, -5) / (2, -2) / (2) / (-2) / (1) / (2) / (-2) / (-1) / UUdd


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 9, 2013)

9.75, second official sub10


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 9.98
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 9.93 (2, -5) / (4, 3) / (5, -2) / (6, 2) / (-4) / (0) / (3) / (-4) / (-5) / (5) / Uddd
> ...



At first I thought this was square-1 and almost died.  Nice, I'm pretty sure you'll get to sub 8 really fast. :tu


----------



## Username (Nov 9, 2013)

solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 7.43
worst: 17.51

avg of 5
current: 9.74 (σ = 0.61)
best: 9.15 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 12
current: 10.04 (σ = 0.67)
best: 9.65 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 50
current: 10.20 (σ = 0.95)
best: 10.00 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 100
current: 10.19 (σ = 0.90)
best: 10.19 (σ = 0.90)

Average: 10.19 (σ = 0.90)
Mean: 10.28

Clock


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 9, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> 9.75, second official sub10



Congrats.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 9, 2013)

11.79 nl
14.63 ao5
15.06 ao12


----------



## uvafan (Nov 9, 2013)

Kevin Costello III official 27.36 double parity. . So far a 31 and 27 in average.


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sub 10 minute 4x4 solve!


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 9, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Kevin Costello III official 27.36 double parity. . So far a 31 and 27 in average.



Pls update when avg is finished!!!


----------



## uvafan (Nov 9, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Pls update when avg is finished!!!



32.45 avg! Insane!


----------



## Julian (Nov 9, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Kevin Costello III official 27.36 double parity. . So far a 31 and 27 in average.


:O



> 32.45 avg! Insane!


Wow, awesome!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 9, 2013)

1:15 5x5 single


----------



## uvafan (Nov 9, 2013)

10.88 official average - now officially the fastest ZZ user In the world, haha. On video - also 9.40 single


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 9, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 10.88 official average - now officially the fastest ZZ user In the world, haha. On video - also 9.40 single



Upload!


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 9, 2013)

1.71 official pyra single, 3.01 avg.


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

Getting sub 1 on 4x4 again! Not by a drastic amount but I got a 57.10 single.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 9, 2013)

number of times: 98/100
best time: 4.43
worst time: 10.54

current avg5: 8.63 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 6.21 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 7.63 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 6.72 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 7.43 (σ = 0.92)
best avg100: 7.43 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 7.43 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 7.41


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 9, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Sub 10 minute 4x4 solve!



Lol ian


----------



## Username (Nov 9, 2013)

7.23 (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4) / (0, -5) / (4) / (-4) / (1) / (4) / (3) / (3) / ddUd


----------



## qaz (Nov 9, 2013)

finally some improvement with hoya, better at it than redux now
single: 52.34
avg5: 58.22 1:03.01 (1:26.62) 59.67 (52.34) = 1:00.30
avg12: 1:08.20 1:00.27 (56.95) 1:09.16 1:05.16 1:12.87 1:05.68 (1:28.57) 1:07.07 1:09.47 1:01.93 1:04.97 = 1:06.48


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 1.71 official pyra single, 3.01 avg.



Congrats! 2nd in the world now


----------



## porkynator (Nov 9, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 10.88 official average - now officially the fastest ZZ user In the world, haha. On video - also 9.40 single



Nice job!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 32.45 avg! Insane!



waaatt


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2013)

Won a head-to-head 4x4x4 race against Rowe Hessler and Kevin Costello (at the same time). I had a 36.

Also 11.02 official 3x3x3 avg.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow. 5x5.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-9
solves/total: 21/21

single
best: 2:16.25 *PB*
worst: 2:57.25

mean of 3
current: 2:21.36 (σ = 7.03)
best: 2:19.86 (σ = 4.23) *WUT*

avg of 5
current: 2:20.59 (σ = 3.40)
best: 2:20.59 (σ = 3.40) *Sub-old single PB*

avg of 12
current: 2:27.95 (σ = 7.49)
best: 2:27.95 (σ = 7.49) *Yay Sub-2:30*

Average: 2:33.47 (σ = 8.64)
Mean: 2:34.10

Could not roll.



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 2:45.55 Uw2 F' Lw' D Lw' U' F2 D U' Fw2 F' Rw2 Lw L2 Bw2 Rw' F2 B2 R2 Fw' Lw2 Fw2 F' Uw' L Rw Uw' R Dw2 Lw' R2 D2 Rw2 L2 Uw R2 U' Dw R2 Fw' B2 Rw Uw2 Bw Uw F2 L2 B Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 R D R F' U2 Rw2 U R 
2. 2:57.25 Lw' Dw B D Uw B Bw Fw Uw Fw Rw' U2 B2 U' R' U Bw' R' Uw' B' Lw' R2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' R' Fw' Bw' F2 Rw Dw2 R' U' Lw' R' Bw' Uw Bw2 Fw' R Lw2 B' R Uw L2 F Dw2 Uw2 R' Lw' D2 Fw2 Uw' U2 F2 R Fw F2 Lw2 
3. 2:47.52 U' Bw L B Fw2 Uw' D Lw2 Fw D' Fw Dw L' Dw Rw Uw U L Rw' F L2 D B Dw' Fw' Rw Fw2 D' B U2 F' Rw2 D' L2 Uw Bw' B2 Fw' U2 F Fw Rw Lw R Fw' F' B R' U' Bw' U F' Rw2 F' Dw2 Fw U2 Fw' Dw' F 
4. 2:33.47 U2 R B' Rw' F2 Dw2 Lw Rw' R' B' F U2 B Rw' D' R' F B Uw2 Bw Lw2 F Uw Fw L' D2 Dw' Bw R Lw Dw' Bw2 Fw Uw' Fw Uw' F L2 Lw' D Uw' Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 L R2 Lw Rw Uw2 Lw' Fw R2 Bw2 Dw B L2 Fw 
5. 2:55.30 D U' Rw2 D' Fw2 Bw2 U Uw' Fw2 U' B2 F' L2 Lw' Fw Bw2 Dw' B L' Uw F2 U' Lw2 Fw' D' L Uw D' Lw2 L' F Rw U Dw Uw' Fw D' L Bw' Rw' D Uw Rw' Dw2 D' R Uw R Uw Dw' L D Bw' R' D2 Rw2 R2 L2 D Rw 
6. 2:43.66 Rw' Uw Fw' Bw' D B2 L' Uw B' U' L' F2 Fw2 Uw' D' R U2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Dw2 R' F2 R' L2 Bw' R2 Uw U2 L Uw Fw U' Rw' D' Uw' R L2 F2 Bw' Rw D2 Lw2 D Bw' U Lw R D Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw L' Bw2 Fw' Dw Fw' U 
7. 2:24.25 B2 L2 R Uw' B Bw2 Uw Dw' F2 B' Rw2 D2 B2 F' R2 Lw L2 B D2 U Fw' L Dw B2 Lw Rw L2 Bw' D2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 R' Dw2 U2 D2 Rw' L2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw F Bw2 B' Rw U2 Lw' D' Rw2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 Bw Dw' 
8. 2:39.53 L2 Dw2 L' Rw R Uw' B' D' U2 Bw2 Rw' Fw' B2 R' B' D Bw' R' L U B2 F' R2 D2 Bw2 Lw Bw2 F2 R Bw' U Lw Uw F L' Bw2 U2 Rw' F2 R2 Rw' F D Fw' Bw Uw Bw2 Rw' F Uw Bw2 B Dw2 L Rw' D' Bw' R2 Fw' Uw 
9. 2:33.99 Uw Lw2 L' F2 Bw L2 B Dw2 Uw' L' Dw' L' Uw2 L' Fw2 B L' U2 L2 U' Bw2 Dw2 U L U Rw' Uw' Lw D2 Bw2 R Dw2 F' Dw2 Fw D Bw2 Dw L2 Fw U2 Bw' L2 B2 Uw' L2 Dw Fw2 L' Bw2 Lw F' Lw U2 R2 Rw' B' Uw' Fw Dw 
10. 2:21.35 Dw' Bw' Rw2 D' Uw' Rw' Dw' D' L Bw' L2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 F Fw' D' Dw2 Lw2 R Rw2 L' D' B' Rw' Uw' D U Dw2 Fw Dw' U Bw B' Rw U' Fw F' Lw Bw R2 Uw2 L' R' B Bw Dw Rw' F' B' Fw' U2 Uw B' D2 Fw2 D2 R' F2 L 
11. 2:39.95 U Lw2 R' Fw B2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 B2 D' Dw' L2 R Dw' Rw' R' L' D2 U' Fw L Rw2 R Uw R' L U' L' D' Rw2 L' U2 F2 Rw' Dw' U L U F2 U2 F2 Fw' U' B' U' Lw' F U' Dw' F' L Dw' B2 Rw Bw Uw2 Lw2 B2 D' Bw2 
12. 2:37.74 U Bw2 Fw' D2 U B Dw2 F2 Fw2 R' Bw Fw' B2 Lw Bw L2 B' Fw' U' L' U' L' Fw' L2 Uw' L Bw D L U2 F2 Dw Bw' D2 Dw2 B' Rw' D' R' U' Bw' Fw2 F' L2 Rw' Bw2 U2 Rw2 B' F D L2 Uw' Rw' F' Fw' Lw B2 F Lw 
13. 2:36.58 Uw Rw' R B' Dw Lw' R' Fw' D' U2 Uw' Fw' R2 B' Uw D2 U Lw F2 Bw' U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 R' D Uw2 L Dw Bw2 Uw2 D' U2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 U Lw Dw R Lw2 Bw B' Lw' Uw Fw L' Uw2 Lw' D' L Fw' R2 Uw D L2 Dw D2 
14. 2:27.46 U' L' Rw2 D' F' U' R' U2 Lw' D F2 U Lw2 Dw2 B' L Bw' U2 Fw2 Bw Rw' U' R' Dw' Rw' U' Uw2 Fw U Dw2 B2 Rw' U2 Lw2 R' U' B' Dw Uw Rw' U Rw2 Lw2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Bw D2 Fw Uw2 D2 Bw2 L Fw2 D Rw2 Uw Rw2 D' Rw' 
15. 2:38.08 B2 F Bw R' Fw B2 Rw2 Bw B2 F' U' Dw' Uw2 B' Lw' Fw B Uw' L2 B Rw' B Fw2 L' F' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 R U2 Rw2 D' Dw' Rw Lw F Uw' D Dw' R Dw' Uw2 F2 B' L' Lw Bw' D2 Lw' Rw2 Fw L Lw2 R' Uw2 L' U2 Lw2 L' R2 
16. 2:27.09 R D2 Dw R F Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 F' R L' Bw D2 R2 Uw' D' R2 Bw U' F' L2 Fw L2 D2 Fw' D2 Uw' F Lw L' B Lw Dw' Fw' Uw Dw U' L2 D R2 Rw' F2 R' Lw' L2 F Uw L' B2 Uw2 R Bw R2 Fw' F Dw Rw2 Dw Bw 
17. 2:18.83 Dw2 R U Bw' Rw2 U F Dw' Rw' D2 R2 L2 B2 Rw' U' D2 Lw2 Fw' B' Lw R Dw' Fw' Bw2 D Uw2 R Lw D2 Uw B Dw L2 U L F' L' R2 D' Uw2 U2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' Fw D2 U B2 Bw Rw' D B2 Fw' Dw' U' F Lw2 F' D2 R 
18. 2:24.51 F2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 F U R' Lw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Dw' F' L Fw U2 Bw' F' Uw' D' R2 U2 F' U' Bw2 Fw Dw D B' Lw2 B2 Uw' F2 R' L' Lw' Rw U B' R2 U' Uw' Bw R D L2 F2 D Fw2 Rw R' Uw2 R2 Rw2 D Bw' B' R2 
19. 2:16.25 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw2 R F2 Bw' Dw R' Lw2 Rw Bw F2 R2 F2 Bw' D F Rw Bw L F' Bw Uw R Bw L2 D Fw2 Lw' R' F' Uw Fw B2 L' U' F2 L' Rw2 R Uw2 Lw' Fw D F2 D' L Uw2 Bw2 B Dw2 Rw2 R L Fw' Bw2 F2 Rw2 R' 
20. 2:29.38 Fw' U2 Bw' B Lw B2 D B2 Dw F D2 Lw F B Dw' Fw' R' Lw D2 U2 Fw2 U Bw2 Uw' Rw L2 U' Lw U2 Fw' R D' B' U' Uw' F R' F2 B2 U2 Lw' Bw D2 R' F' Dw Uw2 Rw2 U2 Bw' Lw Rw2 Bw' Lw2 U D2 Rw2 Fw Dw' R 
21. 2:18.44 B Rw R B' Rw' Uw2 U' B Fw2 F' Lw' R F L2 Dw' U2 L D U F2 L2 Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 D B' Bw' Uw R' Rw' L' F2 Fw2 Bw' Lw2 F' U2 L' Bw2 Fw U Dw' B Fw Bw2 Dw Uw L' U R' U R' U' R' Fw' L Rw Dw2 Uw


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 10, 2013)

Official 16.21 OH average, and 10.54 3x3 average.

The only one of my solves filmed was my only sub10 of the competition.


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 10, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 32.45 avg! Insane!



wat

and 



XTowncuber said:


> 1.71 official pyra single, 3.01 avg.



wat

Crazy times you get for the both of you O.O
Now, how do I catch back up. :/


----------



## uvafan (Nov 10, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Official 16.21 OH average, and 10.54 3x3 average.
> 
> The only one of my solves filmed was my only sub10 of the competition.


I had more sub10s than you at therefore I am better, right? 

9.40 in the second round and 9.84 in the final.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 10, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 32.45 avg! Insane!



Wat



uvafan said:


> 10.88 official average - now officially the fastest ZZ user In the world, haha. On video - also 9.40 single



Nice!



XTowncuber said:


> 1.71 official pyra single, 3.01 avg.



Congrats Drew!


My accomplishment:

Average of 5: 1.72
1. 1.83 F2 R F' U R' U2 F R2 U2 
2. 1.66 F' R' U' R2 F' U R U' R' 
3. (1.65) F' U' R' F2 U R' F2 R2 U 
4. 1.66 F U' R2 F' U F' R2 F2 U 
5. (2.30) R' F R' U' R F' U R U'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 10, 2013)

uvafan said:


> I had more sub10s than you at therefore I am better, right?
> 
> 9.40 in the second round and 9.84 in the final.



But my solve in the finals was better - 9.78


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> number of times: 98/100
> best time: 4.43
> worst time: 10.54
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> number of times: 98/100
> best time: 4.43
> worst time: 10.54
> 
> ...



Nice! That single :O

My accomplishment:

Average of 5: 11.02
1. (9.68) R2 B2 F' D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' D' R D2 U' F2 D B' L2 B2 F 
2. (12.62) L' R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R D' L F L B F' R' F2 D' F' 
3. 11.66 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 L' F R' D2 U B' D L' 
4. 10.51 F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F' R' D R2 D' F' U2 L F' R2 
5. 10.90 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F L R2 F2 R U' B' F' D L' U 

3rd best avg5 ever I think.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

Official 9.6x fullstep 3x3 single, 3.28 2x2 average, 40.xx 4x4 average


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 10, 2013)

3.77, _4.17, 3.27, 3.43, 4.05, 4.37, 3.10, (7.22+), 3.40, 3.38, 4.07, 3.15, 3.34, 5.15, (2.93), 3.77, 3.45, 4.57, 3.38, 5.80, (2.64), 5.55, 3.23, 3.81, 3.97, 3.44, 4.75, 3.47, 4.84, (6.37), 5.59+, 3.49, 4.03, (6.50), (2.81), 3.81, 3.46, 3.72, 3.59, 4.06, 4.47, 2.98, 3.89, 3.59, 3.40, 3.10, *3.71, 3.06, 3.84, 3.24, 3.05*_, 4.50, 6.30+, 3.74, 5.77

number of times: 55/55
best time: 2.64
worst time: 7.22
*best avg5: 3.34 (σ = 0.34)*
best avg12: 3.49 (σ = 0.38)
_best avg50: 3.84 (σ = 0.71)_
session avg: 3.94 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 4.03

not sure, but I think the avg50 is pb
practicing a little pyra again since my rank got lowered XD



Spoiler



Session average: 3.94
1. 3.77 U L U' R L B' U R U' l' r' b' u 
2. 4.17 U' R L B U' R L R B' l u' 
3. 3.27 R' L R' B' L U' B U' l r b' 
4. 3.43 U L' U B U' R' B R l' r' b' 
5. 4.05 U L' B U' R' U' B' U' l' r b u' 
6. 4.37 U R' U L' B' R' L' B L' r b u' 
7. 3.10 R' U' B' L B' R B U b' 
8. (7.22+) L' U' L' B U' L' U B R' l b' u' 
9. 3.40 R' L' R B U' R' B' U' l' u 
10. 3.38 U L' U' R' L B' R' B' U' l r b 
11. 4.07 L U R B' R B' U' R' l r 
12. 3.15 R U' R L R U R' B' l' r 
13. 3.34 U R' U L R' U L' R L' l u 
14. 5.15 R B L' B' R' B' L' R l r' b' u' 
15. (2.93) B U' B U R B L' R l' r 
16. 3.77 R U R' L B L' R' L' l' r' b' u' 
17. 3.45 U' L' R L R L U B' L' l' b' u 
18. 4.57 B' L' U' B U' R' B R' r' u' 
19. 3.38 L' U' R' B' L' R' B L' r' b u 
20. 5.80 U B U R B' L B' R' r' u' 
21. (2.64) U B' L' U R U' R' B l' b' u 
22. 5.55 U B L R' U' B L' U l b 
23. 3.23 B' U L B' U B L' R' r' b' u 
24. 3.81 U' B' R' B R' L' U R' l' r b u' 
25. 3.97 R U' B U B R' U R l r b' 
26. 3.44 R' U R' B' L U' B' L' r' u 
27. 4.75 U B L' U R' L U' L' R' l' r' u' 
28. 3.47 L U R L B L R' U u 
29. 4.84 U R U L' R' B' R B r b u' 
30. (6.37) L' B' U' B' U R' U' L' l' r' b' u' 
31. 5.59+ L' R U R' B' R U' B' l r u 
32. 3.49 R B U' R' B L R L' r b u 
33. 4.03 U B' R' U B L R' B U' l' b u' 
34. (6.50) U L B L B U L' R U' l' r' b' u 
35. (2.81) U L U' B' R U' B' U' r b u 
36. 3.81 U R' B' U' B' R' B' U L l r' b 
37. 3.46 L R U' R L' U B' U' l' b' u' 
38. 3.72 R' U' R B' L' B' R B' l' b 
39. 3.59 U B L U L B' U' B R' r 
40. 4.06 U B L' U L' B' U B' L l' b' u' 
41. 4.47 U' L U' L B' U L' B' l r b' 
42. 2.98 R' B R U' R L' B' R l' 
43. 3.89 U' B' L' U L B L U' r' b u' 
44. 3.59 L B' L' U' B L' R' L b' u' 
45. 3.40 U R' B U' B' U' R' L u 
46. 3.10 R' L B' U B' U' L' B l' r' u' 
47. 3.71 U' R L' U' R B' L B' U' l' r u' 
48. 3.06 R L U B' R' U R B' L b 
49. 3.84 L' B' U' R' B R' L R' r' u 
50. 3.24 U' L R B' R' L' B' R l' r' 
51. 3.05 L' R L U' L R L' U R l r b 
52. 4.50 B R B L' B' U R' L' l b u 
53. 6.30+ L U B R' U B U B' l' r b u 
54. 3.74 U' B' U' R U' B' U R' B' l' r' b' 
55. 5.77 U L B L R L' B' R' l r b' u


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice Vincent, you're rank 3 now, oh no! 

I did some Pyra too, and with stackmat!

4.21, 4.83, 3.43, 4.43, 5.27, 3.02, 4.15, 4.53, 5.09, 3.65, 4.83, 4.68, 5.11, 4.88, 4.65, 2.43, 3.18, 3.13, 4.84, 3.71, 3.25, 3.22, 2.22, 3.19, 4.96, 4.21, 3.11, 3.30, 4.63, 3.96, 5.41, 3.96, 4.00, *3.06, 2.18, 2.09, 3.90, 3.09, 4.77, 3.47, 3.36, 2.97, 3.09, 3.61, 3.18,* 3.93, 3.46, 3.97, 4.50, 7.02, 4.59, 4.09, 4.34, 4.28, 6.46

Underlined is 3.88 average of 50, PB by 0.02, and bolded is 3.19 average of 12, PB by 0.01.

Considering this was with stackmat, those are actually more like 0.2-0.3s PB jumps.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Official 9.6x fullstep 3x3 single, 3.28 2x2 average, 40.xx 4x4 average



Ok so add a 11.57 3x3 average and 20.16 OH average today to this list. Didn't expect to see a PB for either of those averages


----------



## timeless (Nov 10, 2013)

opsa


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 10, 2013)

Average of 12: 1:08.80
1. 1:10.51 Bw2 Uw2 Bw' L' B2 Fw' D' U' Uw' Bw' D' Rw Fw' R Uw Rw D2 B' Fw2 R Bw Dw' B' Uw2 Rw' Uw Bw' L Rw F' Lw2 R' Bw' L Uw2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 Bw D2 Fw' Uw Dw2 Bw2 B' F' U2 Dw Rw' U2 B2 D' F2 Fw2 Uw D' R2 Lw' Fw 
2. 1:06.67 D Uw L' Uw' Lw' Fw Dw Bw2 Lw' B Uw D Fw' Rw2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 Rw2 U' Uw2 D2 Fw Rw2 F Dw D' Fw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Bw R2 Uw F2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 U2 B2 L2 Fw' F2 Rw' Fw2 B' Lw' B2 Fw2 D2 Lw Uw Bw R' Lw' U L' Lw' D2 
3. 1:10.87 L2 B Dw2 U' R' B R2 U Fw Lw2 U Lw2 Rw' Uw2 B' D' U2 Bw F R2 Uw' R2 U Uw B L2 Rw2 R Bw F2 Fw' R2 Bw' R' F' Uw2 B' D Rw' D' Bw Lw2 F R2 L Dw' Bw' D2 L' R Rw' F2 Dw2 U L' Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw F2 
4. 1:06.68 R' Fw2 L2 B D Rw' Uw2 D2 Lw2 U' Rw U2 Fw2 Bw' Dw Lw2 Fw B' R2 D F Dw' U' F' Lw' Rw U' Dw Rw2 Dw' Uw B' Fw' U D2 R' Uw' Dw Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw Dw' Rw' F' Dw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' L' Lw2 Bw B' R2 Uw U2 R Bw2 
5. 1:09.92 Rw' L Lw2 Bw Lw2 F' Uw2 U2 Dw L Lw U2 F D' F Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw' Dw F2 Uw' F B' U D' Uw' Dw' Fw' Lw2 U' Dw2 Rw' B2 Lw' U2 Fw2 L Dw Uw' F2 Uw' D2 B' Lw' D Bw Uw R2 U Dw2 Rw Uw Lw Uw' L U Dw2 R' L' 
6. 1:10.79 Fw2 B2 Uw2 D' Dw Fw2 L D' Lw2 Dw2 Uw L' B Dw2 Rw' F Fw Rw Dw Fw2 Lw R' Bw Uw2 B2 Rw' F2 L D2 Dw2 R Uw Lw2 L2 F2 Fw U B' Bw' Fw' U2 B Dw2 Rw' R B2 U2 Lw U' Lw' D' R D F Rw D2 U2 Dw' Fw2 B' 
7. (1:05.34) Dw B2 Rw Uw F Rw L2 D' B D' U2 Dw Lw Uw F' Bw R2 F' U Lw Rw' Dw2 F' Lw F' Bw2 Rw F2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 L2 Dw2 Fw' Bw2 R' Uw2 L2 B R D' Dw Bw2 R' L' F Fw Lw D' Dw' U R2 L2 D Lw2 
8. 1:10.85 Dw2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw F' R Dw2 L2 Dw2 Lw B Fw' Rw2 B2 U' B2 Rw L Lw Fw' Lw2 L' B2 Dw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Bw L' R' F2 L' U Uw2 R' Uw' L2 U2 B' U' D' Lw2 Uw R B U2 L2 Rw Uw2 F Rw' D' Lw F' Dw' Rw2 Bw' 
9. 1:06.12 Bw Rw' B R' D L Lw2 R' Fw' L F2 Bw' Dw' Fw2 B' Rw D' L2 F Uw' B U L B2 R2 Uw' U R L F' Uw2 B' U' D Lw2 Rw2 L' D2 F U Fw Dw F2 Lw2 L' Dw2 Rw2 Lw' Fw2 F' Lw Rw Dw F R' Rw Uw' B' Rw' Bw 
10. (1:11.21) U' Rw Dw Fw2 Uw U Lw2 Uw' Fw B Rw2 Lw2 F' Dw D2 F' Lw Fw Lw D Bw2 Dw' U' Rw2 Bw' Fw' Uw Rw2 F' U Dw' Uw Bw2 L R Uw' L U F2 L2 Rw2 D L' Rw Dw2 Rw' U' D F' Dw U2 Bw2 Uw2 U B2 Lw' R' B L Dw2 
11. 1:08.36 F Dw' Rw R Fw' Lw F Uw' F2 U L' R' D2 U2 Dw2 Uw Lw' R' Rw' D' R2 Dw2 B' Fw Uw2 B Dw R L' Lw' B' D' Bw F Fw2 R' L' Dw' U R L' Fw' L2 Rw' Uw' Fw' U2 Lw2 D2 Uw2 F Dw Fw2 F' Lw' Fw' Uw' F2 L F 
12. 1:07.18 Lw Uw' D' Lw R' U' R2 U2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 F2 Uw2 R' Rw2 D' Bw Rw B Uw' U2 R' L' Dw' Fw2 D2 Dw U B' F D2 Uw F' Dw' U2 Lw' L' D' U2 L2 Lw Uw' Fw' F2 L2 Bw F2 L Uw2 B2 Bw Lw' U2 Bw Lw2 U Rw2 

oh cool, another pb.
my second sub 70 ao12 is also sub 69


----------



## ottozing (Nov 10, 2013)

Average of 12: 20.782
1. 17.993 (-2, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (4, -4) / (4, 0)
2. 17.357 (-5, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
3. 21.408 (0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -2) / (4, 0) / (2, -3) / (2, 0)
4. 20.856 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0)
5. (24.802) (0, 2) / (1, -5) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (5, -2) / (4, -5)
6. (15.178) (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (4, 0)
7. 22.530 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-1, 0) / 
8. 24.496 (4, 0) / (3, 6) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (6, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, -2) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0)
9. 20.899 (-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, 0)
10. 23.314 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, -4) / (6, -4) / (4, -1) / (6, 0)
11. 20.847 (3, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (2, 0)
12. 18.124 (1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (5, -4) / (-4, -4) / (0, -4) /


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 10, 2013)

31.99 on Weisu... I've been working with one that I got off 51morefun, and it's pretty good...


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2013)

So I did some Pyra solves today

number of times: 338/341
best time: 2.18
worst time: 11.41

current avg5: 5.01 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 3.33 (σ = 0.03)

current avg12: 4.46 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 3.53 (σ = 0.39) *PB*

current avg50: 4.45 (σ = 0.92)
best avg50: 3.99 (σ = 0.67) *Yay sub 4*

current avg100: 4.39 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 4.06 (σ = 0.65) *waaaatt (also PB)*

session avg: 4.29 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 4.38

I don't even know how this happened, there were so many +2s in there. The avg50 is definitely a PB as well, but I don't keep track of them.



Spoiler: Times of the avg100 (if anyone cares)



3.56, 3.84, 4.53, 4.19, 4.00, 2.77, (6.59+), 4.47, (2.71), 4.27, 4.21, 3.75, 5.50, 4.19, 4.22, 3.33, 4.02, 4.36, 4.46, 3.28, 3.58, 3.71, (7.05+), 2.91, 4.06, 4.65, 4.47, 3.77, 3.19, 3.72, 3.63, 3.71, 3.34, 5.13, 3.83, 4.58, 5.16, 3.33, 4.56, 4.86, 4.40, (7.33+), 5.09, 3.90, 4.59, 3.90, 3.66, 3.43, 3.38, 5.05, 3.41, 3.96, 4.46, 3.84, (6.66+), 4.72, 4.72, 2.86, 3.28, 3.65, 3.59, 3.36, 3.47, 3.38, 4.13, (2.43), 4.38, 3.46, 4.16, 5.69+, 5.31, 4.61, 4.34, 4.27, 4.15, 3.88, (5.96), 5.11, 3.46, 3.61, 3.91, (2.33), 4.91, 5.53, 4.25, 3.43, (2.53), 4.15, 4.11, 5.09, 3.91, 3.91, 3.88, 2.96, 4.05, 4.16, 3.02, 3.34, 4.63, (2.18)


----------



## Username (Nov 10, 2013)

Iggy said:


> So I did some Pyra solves today
> 
> number of times: 338/341
> best time: 2.18
> ...



 wat


----------



## Username (Nov 10, 2013)

avg of 12: 46.96 *PB*

Time List:
1. (39.85) F' u f2 R D2 R f2 u L2 B2 F' u2 r' f' D2 u f u R' F U' F' U' r2 L B' r B2 f2 R' u' U B u' L' F' f U R' B' 
2. 43.93 r2 u f2 D2 f2 r f L' F' R r' u2 D r f2 L' f2 u2 L' r2 f' u2 r' U' D' R' L' u' B2 U' L' R F u' D' U F2 U f D 
3. 50.03 L u R r B R2 U B u2 F R' D' U r2 R U' u f' u' B2 R' U2 L' B F' f U D B2 L2 F' U F' U2 F' r' R' B2 r F 
4. 49.78 r' u' B2 L' R2 u2 L r2 B u2 B' D' R2 f2 D' B2 D' B' r2 R2 u' L' U' B' r f F2 R2 D2 R F' D' L2 F2 r' B2 D f u2 B2 
5. (53.97) D B2 F2 f' u2 L' R D L' U2 L' B' r' B2 L2 r R U' f' r2 U2 f B2 F' L2 R' u' R f' r f2 D2 u2 f D' r2 D B' u2 L 
6. 41.59 R2 U D2 r2 B2 L2 R2 u D2 U B u2 F' u2 f' R L F' R r2 U' B' R B2 L2 f R' U F f2 u' U2 R2 D' U' f2 U2 L2 B' D' 
7. 49.56 U F' B2 D F' L' f U F B2 U2 B' f2 F2 R2 B2 U' L f' U2 L' R U F2 U2 L' F' u2 F B' U F R2 U' F2 r U2 F2 f' u2 
8. 43.02 L' F f2 U B2 U r2 f2 L B U L2 f r2 U2 L' F r2 L R2 F2 R' r2 B2 f r' D' B2 R r' f2 F U2 D2 F D2 R' F2 R' r' 
9. 45.41 D u f' B2 R' F' u' U F B R2 r' B u2 L2 f' R f F2 u' L' F U2 F' U2 u' L B U2 u r' F' D U2 L' R' U' u2 R r2 
10. 50.34 R D r' R' D2 L B D B f2 R' D2 B' f2 r2 U2 f2 U' R D R' U' R' L2 U r D' R D F r F' L' B L F' U2 D2 r' L 
11. 45.71 B D' f' L' u' D' r2 R' U2 D2 r' D B f U2 u L' R U B2 L2 B D' R2 F2 D f U' F2 R2 L' F r2 U' f2 B' F' r2 R' D 
12. 50.22 u' U2 r2 R' B' D2 L f2 U' R' L2 U R' r U' F' f2 D' U2 B2 R' r2 F' U r2 B2 L2 R2 U2 r' F' f2 L U f2 L r2 U' F B'

WeiSu is amazing


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

9.16, 14.63, 9.29, 12.06, 12.99 = 11.45

Consistency too good.

I've had 5-10 sub 10s in the last 50 solves, yet averaging 13-14.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 10, 2013)

Got 7.33 and7.73 -_- really need sub7 have done like 20 Sevens in the past 2 weeks GRRRRRR yet none of them skipped i guess if my 7.33 skipped it would have been sub6


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 9.16, 14.63, 9.29, 12.06, 12.99 = 11.45
> 
> Consistency too good.
> 
> I've had 5-10 sub 10s in the last 50 solves, yet averaging 13-14.



That's not necessarily bad though, shows you can easily improve. We could do with another sub-10 cuber in Melbourne


----------



## Username (Nov 10, 2013)

avg of 12: 46.91

Time List:
1. 43.66 u2 D' U2 F r2 R2 u R U r2 R2 f' r F' R2 r u' f2 L2 R u2 r' F' u' L B2 F2 U' D' r2 B u2 R D' L B2 F2 U' B f' 
2. 47.62 U' u2 f R2 D2 f' r D L r' R2 f' F' B' r' B' u L2 R' r D' f D2 F' B2 f r2 u2 B2 f' u' f' D' R' u' B L r R2 U2 
3. 45.63 f2 D' U' u2 r f u2 r' u F2 D2 L u2 B R L' r2 B' R u2 f D R r2 L B' L2 F u U' L2 u L2 B2 D2 u' R' U2 D' F' 
4. (42.39) F' D2 F2 R' f D u2 F U2 f r' U' D r' U F2 R' B R r' D' f B' R' F' R2 B' r u' R2 B U D' f' r u2 U2 L R u2 
5. 52.42 r B f' r D2 L2 f2 r B' F' R' F R' B' u' B R f L' D2 R D2 L D u2 F D U F2 r R2 F2 U f' B' D' B U2 F D' 
6. 50.26 L2 B2 D2 L2 B D' f2 U' B' L' F2 u B2 U' u' f2 B2 F' r' u2 F' R' r2 U2 r2 U' u' f2 U f' R u2 f2 D2 u' B' R' F2 L2 r2 
7. 47.94 r' L' F' R2 B2 u2 f U R' u r2 f' R' f' r2 D r2 u r2 F' u L R2 B2 U' D2 B L2 F R2 L' u2 B' D L r F U' R' L2 
8. 48.43 U' F2 B2 L' F L' f' L F B u' r L' D2 f R2 L2 F f B u2 B r' R B' F' R' B' D' R' D U2 r2 f2 R' L u R2 F2 D2 
9. 47.14 L' r2 D2 f2 r2 D B' u F2 B' L U B2 U2 f' D2 u L B' D' R2 B' R u2 D2 R f2 u r D F2 r' U2 f' u U' R F' f u 
10. 42.90 R2 D2 U2 L2 f' F2 D F f' U' f2 B F u L B' L2 U' F2 B u B f2 L' r f2 U f' L2 f2 L B2 u' f u r2 R U F' L' 
11. (53.91) U2 r' f L B2 L F2 U2 f2 D R B D2 R2 F u D2 R2 L' u' R' r' L2 D' f u B u' U' R2 B L2 D2 f2 L2 f2 B2 L' R F2 
12. 43.12 u' f' R' u R2 U2 D2 r2 f2 u2 U2 f r2 R2 L' F2 u2 F D' R' B' L2 R D' R F2 D2 F R2 F D2 R' L2 r u2 U F2 f' R2 F'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2013)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 46.91
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 43.66 u2 D' U2 F r2 R2 u R U r2 R2 f' r F' R2 r u' f2 L2 R u2 r' F' u' L B2 F2 U' D' r2 B u2 R D' L B2 F2 U' B f'
> ...



Woah nice.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> That's not necessarily bad though, shows you can easily improve. We could do with another sub-10 cuber in Melbourne



We have you, Jayden, Kirt and bran though.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 10, 2013)

Me and Kirt aren't Melbourne people though


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2013)

1:10.69 Ao5
EDIT: 1:09.43. Sub-1:10!
EDIT2: 1:09.33
EDIT3: 1:11.90 Ao12
EDIT4: 1:11.69 Ao12
EDIT5: 1:10.30 Ao12
EDIT6: 1:10.25 Ao12
Mo3: 1:13.48, 1:04.18, 1:04.38. Not PB, but if I can get something good next it will be. In the first 15 solves I've had three 1:04s and two 1:05s.
EDIT7: Not a good next solve, 1:11.33. But 1:09.76 Ao12. Now PB Ao12 is just 0.43 from PB Ao5. I'm never usually even slightly consistent...


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 10, 2013)

8.66, 8.62, 10.84, 7.28, 9.99, (13.13), 11.42, [8.87, 11.30, 9.34, 7.12, (6.95)] = 9.34 avg12 [8.44 avg5]

2nd best avg12 ever
3 OLL skips and a PLL skip (6.95) and not even sub 9 avg12 fml
My hands are frozen as well



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.34
1. 8.66 D2 B2 F2 R F2 L' R2 D2 B2 F' L' R U L' F D2 R' F D2 
2. 8.62 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F R2 F R D F' L2 U R2 D2 
3. 10.84 F U' R2 U D' L F D B' R' U F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' 
4. 7.28 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F D' R' U2 B D B U B 
5. 9.99 F2 L2 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 B' L' D2 L U F2 D2 L U' L 
6. (13.13) L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F R B U' B' L U R' 
7. 11.42 U2 F' L2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 B L2 B D' L R D R F' L2 D U' B 
8. 8.87 D L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F' D' F' R' F U2 B2 D F 
9. 11.30 D' L2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R D2 B' D' B F U L' D2 R2 
10. 9.34 D' F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 U L B L B R' D U' B' R' U' 
11. 7.12 U' B2 L' F B' D R F L U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 
12. (6.95) B' L' U F2 B' L' U F2 B U' B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 L2 D2


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2013)

1:29.06 Mega avg5, 2nd sub 1:30. First average after loosening my cube, it's really fast now.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 10, 2013)

9.79 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F' L' B D' L' D2 U2 F R' U'

sub 10 are so rare nowadays


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2013)

2:02.46 feet single (yes I suck a lot)


----------



## arvind1999 (Nov 10, 2013)

2x2 PB avg5

Average of 5: 1.85
1. 1.53 U' F' U' F2 R U F2 R U2 
2. 2.68 R F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R' 
3. 1.33 F R F U2 F' U2 F R2 U' 
4. (4.03) R2 U F' U R' F R F' U 
5. (1.26) U R U' F' R' U' F' R' U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay 2x2 stackmat PBs… Average of 5 is pretty good but ao5 is meaningless…

Average of 12: 2.432 

Solves *#6-10* make 1.795 average of 5.

1. 2.873 F R F R U2 R U' R2 U' 
2. 2.077 F' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 
3. 2.433 F U2 F2 R F2 R F2 U' F' 
4. 3.955 F' U R2 F R' U' R F' U2 
5. (4.477) U2 F U F' U2 R2 F2 U' F' 
*6. 1.426 R2 U2 F R' F R2 U2 F' U 
7. (1.337) F2 U' R' F' R2 U R F U 
8. 1.743 F' U2 F' R2 U' F U R' U 
9. 2.216 F' R F2 U' F2 R2 U F R2 
10. 2.968 F2 R2 F U2 F R U2 F R2 *
11. 1.866 F R2 F2 R' F U' R2 U' F 
12. 2.761 R' U2 F' U' F2 R F2 U2 R' 

yay finally got a working stack mat

nov 2011 and july 2012 stack mats should be thrown out the window if you own one


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2013)

Decent for on video I guess:

Average of 12: 4.44
1. 3.96 U B' U L U' R B' U l r u
2. 4.83 U' B' L U' R B R' B r b' u'
3. (5.88) L' R' L' B' L' R' L' B' L' u
4. 3.48 U' L' U L' B' L B R' l r' u
5. (3.19) U' R' U B' U B R' U' b'
6. 4.86 L' U R' L B' L R' B' l r' b'
7. 3.21 U' B L' R U B' R' B' r' b'
8. 5.68 U L B' R B' R L' U B' l' r' b
9. 4.43 U L R L' B L' B' L l r' u'
10. 5.02 U L B' L' R' B' L' B' l' r b u'
11. 4.77 U R' U L B' U L' R' B' b
12. 4.15 L' B' L R B L' U L l' b' u'


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 10, 2013)

4x4
48.98 avg12 (non-rolling) while warming up in competition. First sub-50.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

Official 6x6 2:11 mean with 2:05 single
Also 16.75 square-1 average with 11.18 single


----------



## uvafan (Nov 10, 2013)

Average of 12: 4.83
1. 4.86 L B U' L B L' b u'
2. 2.91 R B U' B L B L' r' u
3. 5.57 L' R U B' L' R' B' l r u
4. (6.99) U' R' B L' R B' R' r' b' u'
5. 5.27 L' R B L' B L' U' B' R' l r' b u
6. 5.00 U' L R L' U R' B l' r
7. (2.47) L' U' B' U' B' L U' r' u'
8. 4.55 L B' L U' R B R' L' l' r b' u'
9. 4.44 R L B L' B R' L' B U l' b'
10. 5.89 B U L' B L R L B l r' b'
11. 3.61 U' L' U L' R U B' U' r' b
12. 6.20 U B U L B' R' L B' L l r' u' 

Counting 6.20 and 5.89...


----------



## kcl (Nov 10, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Official 6x6 2:11 mean with 2:05 single
> Also 16.75 square-1 average with 11.18 single



Nice job dude! That work payed off


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 10, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Official 6x6 2:11 mean with 2:05 single
> Also 16.75 square-1 average with 11.18 single



on cam?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

Forgot to bring my camera :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2013)

9.06, 8.90, 8.82, (16.16), (8.72) = 8.93

consistent


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2013)

3x3x3 (real) 

9.41 avg5: (10.39), 10.00, 9.35, (8.85), 8.88

10.19 avg12: (11.57), 10.14, (8.76), 10.30, 9.59, 10.31, 10.31, 10.37, 10.75, 9.68, 9.62, 10.84

10.95 avg100:


Spoiler



10.65, 10.36, 10.50, (13.32), 10.81, 11.14, 11.21, 12.44, 11.53, 11.58, 12.20, 10.39, 10.00, 9.35, 8.85, 8.88, 12.71, 13.07, 12.15, 12.12, 10.18, 12.55, 12.26, 11.95, 10.53, 11.38, 10.32, 12.14, 10.47, 10.28, 11.81, 9.92, 12.83, 10.20, 10.37, (DNF(9.01)), 11.85, 11.91, 9.19, (8.67), (13.21), 9.73, 13.20, 11.59, 11.93, 12.51, 9.93, 11.02, 10.18, 10.91, 10.08, 10.61, 11.23, 10.83, 12.21, 9.04, 10.70, 9.30, (13.76), (13.61+), 12.74, 10.35, 10.21, 11.91, 8.91, 11.87, 9.00, 11.96, 11.77, 10.75, 12.06, (8.74), 11.25, (8.09), 9.80, 10.53, 12.10, (8.52), 11.30, 9.61, 12.47, 10.82, 12.09, (8.62), 11.54, 10.91, 11.25, 13.12, 11.57, 10.14, 8.76, 10.30, 9.59, 10.31, 10.31, 10.37, 10.75, 9.68, 9.62, 10.84


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 10, 2013)

Clock PBs:

7.25, 8.96, 8.15, 9.83, 8.17 = 8.43 Ao5

10.48, 7.46, 11.29, 9.66, 7.25, 8.96, 8.15, 9.83, 8.17, 11.28, 7.51, 8.93 = 9.04 Ao12


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2013)

Stackmat PB:

Average of 5: 3.67
1. 3.60 L' R' B U R' B U L' r
2. (7.52) L' U' L U L' R B U' r' b u
3. (2.88) L R' B L' R U R B r b u'
4. 3.23 U' R U' R' U' L R U r'
5. 4.19 B U' L' R B L' U' L' r' u'

edit: (2.88), 3.23, (4.19), 3.79, 3.12 = 3.38 
0.01 from overall PB


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2013)

Yaaay

3.78 PB avg12 and 4.17 PB avg50, both done on stackmat.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 10, 2013)

2.59, 1.97, 1.96, (7.25), 2.19, 2.31, 2.16, (1.75), 2.19, 1.97, 2.59, 2.66 = *2.26* 

2x2


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 10, 2013)

Finally...

8.89 avg12 w/ 8.31 avg5 on cam


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yaaay
> 
> 3.78 PB avg12 and 4.17 PB avg50, both done on stackmat.



You're only slightly slower than me now, please stop D:

Do you know the good Nutella and WO cases?


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 10, 2013)

KEYBOARD

2x2

best avg5: 1.37 
1.33, (1.97), 1.30, (1.08), 1.48

best avg12: *1.53*
1.26, (2.98), 1.57, 1.64, 1.36, 1.45, 1.95, 1.33, 1.97, 1.30, (1.08), 1.48

best avg25: *1.60*
1.15, 1.50, (2.63), 1.76, 1.88, 1.35, (0.95), 1.41, 2.55, 1.59, 1.50, 1.26, (2.98), 1.57, 1.64, 1.36, 1.45, 1.95, 1.33, 1.97, 1.30, (1.08), 1.48, 2.13, 1.51



Spoiler



Average of 25: 1.60
1. 1.15 F' R F' U F R' F' R' F2 
2. 1.50 F U F R' F2 U R' U2 R2 
3. (2.63) R2 U F' U R U' F' R' U2 
4. 1.76 F2 U F2 U' F R' U R2 F' 
5. 1.88 U' R2 U F' U F' R2 U' R' U' 
6. 1.35 F2 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U' R' 
7. (0.95) R U2 F' U2 F R F2 R' U' 
8. 1.41 R' F R2 F R2 F' R U' F2 
9. 2.55 U' F' U R F' U2 F' R' F U' 
10. 1.59 R' U R' F' U R2 F U' R2 
11. 1.50 U2 F' R' F2 U F R2 F R2 U' 
*12. 1.26 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F R2 F U 
13. (2.98) U2 R2 U R2 F U' F2 R U2 
14. 1.57 R' U' R' U2 F U F2 U' R' 
15. 1.64 F U' R' F2 R F' R2 F' U' 
16. 1.36 U R U F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
17. 1.45 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U' 
18. 1.95 F U' R' U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 
19. 1.33 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U' F R 
20. 1.97 R' U F' U R2 U' R U' R2 
21. 1.30 R' F2 U R' U' F U2 F' R U2 
22. (1.08) R2 U F2 U' F2 R F2 U2 R 
23. 1.48 U2 F' U' R F2 R' U F' U*
24. 2.13 F2 R' F' R U2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 
25. 1.51 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R F' U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> You're only slightly slower than me now, please stop D:
> 
> Do you know the good Nutella and WO cases?



I know the WO cases in Drew's video but barely use them, and I know the two nutella cases with one twisted center, but once again almost never use it.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 10, 2013)

*55.03 avg12* - so close to sub53 :/
51.60	Uw R' F2 U R Rw U2 L2 F' D' B Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' U' D2 R2 B' Fw2 Rw U' F Fw' D F U D B L2 R B R' F' R2 Fw2 D R Uw R
56.82	L' D2 R2 F' B2 L F2 Fw' B' L2 R U Fw F D Uw U F' L' Fw L' B2 L B F Fw' U' L2 Fw2 U' B L2 Rw D Fw2 R2 B' L' Uw2 R'
1:03.06	Fw2 D F2 U' B' L U2 R2 F B2 Uw B2 F' R2 D2 Rw' R' L' Uw R' Rw2 L2 Uw L2 Uw L2 U' R U' Rw F' Uw B' Uw' Fw2 U2 F2 L U' F
54.25	F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 B Fw2 Rw2 D' R' F L2 B' F' Rw' R2 U' Fw L2 B' Fw2 L' Uw R' U Rw2 U L2 Rw' R' Uw2 U2 F' Fw2 U' R' D' Fw U2
56.58	Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 U' B' R2 Rw D2 Fw' R' Rw2 U B' F2 L' Fw2 F' Uw R' Fw2 Uw2 D2 U' R2 Rw' U Uw L' Rw2 F Fw' B2 U2 Fw' B' Uw' F Uw2
54.22	U Rw2 B L' R2 Fw B2 R U F Uw' L2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L D2 L2 F' Fw2 R U' B F D2 Rw2 L' R' D2 B R Fw Uw2 U Fw R2 Fw' F U' L
53.40	D2 Rw2 U F Rw U2 L' B Rw2 U Rw2 Fw L Fw D Rw2 Uw2 Rw' F L' R' F2 U2 D F Rw2 B' Uw R Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw B L' Fw2 D' U' L'
50.61	B' Uw' U2 F' Uw Rw2 L' R' D2 L' Rw' B2 Uw2 R Fw2 U Fw2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B F' Fw D Rw R2 D2 Rw U D' F2 B2 L2 U' R F B2 D'
58.96	R F2 R' U2 Uw' R Uw L F' R2 F2 D R' L' F' Fw2 U2 F Fw2 B2 U2 Rw Fw' Uw2 B L' B Uw U2 B2 Fw Rw' B L' Uw2 U2 F2 Uw R' B
54.88	F2 L2 B' D R' D2 R2 F2 Rw Uw B2 F2 R' U' Uw' L U' L' U' F B2 R' Rw2 F L' R F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F' L' U F Uw2 F2 B Rw2 R2 D
55.45	U' B Uw2 L U2 B' Rw' U2 B R Rw D Fw' B2 F' Rw2 B Uw B' D F' R D2 Fw' Rw' B Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' U R L2 Uw' R Uw2 Fw' L' U Uw2
54.14	Rw Fw2 L' F R B2 Rw2 U F2 D2 U' B D2 Uw L Uw R Fw U' F' B L2 F2 U B D2 R' F' Uw U F2 B' Rw2 Fw Rw' R2 B F U' Uw


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 10, 2013)

*28.60* PB single. 5th sub 30.

34.34 average of 5

35.94 average of 12

4x4 on ttw with Eli and Kevin 

Edit:

Also got this a few days ago.

*38.86* average of 50

*39.53* average of 100


----------



## KCuber (Nov 11, 2013)

5x5 is fun
number of times: 14/14
best time: 1:08.69 PB
worst time: 1:22.77

current avg5: 1:15.25 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 1:13.46 (σ = 5.13) PB

current avg12: 1:15.06 (σ = 3.21) PB
best avg12: 1:15.06 (σ = 3.21)

session avg: 1:15.73 (σ = 3.31)
session mean: 1:15.73

On cam too


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 11, 2013)

3x3 7.46 in weekly comp 2nd solve.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 11, 2013)

11.091 in qcube


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 11, 2013)

whoo!
3x3x3 single: 7.68

B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 R2 B D R' D2 R U2 F2 R' D' F2 R2

z2 y' // inspection
R2 D' // cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd
U2 L' U L // 4th
U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL (PLL skip)
View at alg.garron.us

39 HTM / 7.68 sec = 5.078125 TPS
super cool scramble


----------



## Dibnagoo (Nov 11, 2013)

11x11 single 28:54.04! First sub 30 solve, and hopefully on my way down to that UWR of Izo's.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2013)

last scramble: R B2 R' F2 R F2 L B2 F2 R B2 U R2 F D2 L' B' F2 R' D F 

8.35

R2 U R' F L
U L' U' L U' L2 U' L2 U L U L
y R U2 R2 F R2 U R' U' F'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

42, technically full step.


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 11, 2013)

11.30 official avg. Finally sub12...


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2013)

Average of 12: 3.58
1. 2.69 U' L' B U B' R U L r u' 
2. 3.65 U' L R L' R U B R' r' b 
3. 5.19 U' L U' L R' U' R L b' 
4. 3.78 U B U' R' L R' U B R l r b' u' 
5. 3.69 L B R B' L B L' R l 
6. (2.36) R L R' L' B' L B L' l' b' 
7. 2.81 L R B L' R' U R' U' b u 
8. 3.65 R U B R' L B R' U r' b' u' 
9. 3.13 U' L R L' R U L' U' l' r 
10. (8.59) L R B U R L U' L l r' u' 
11. 2.84 U' B' U B' L R U' L' u 
12. 4.33 L' B L R L U' B' U' l' r b 

0.05 from PB


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 11, 2013)

avg of 5: 3:49.89

Time List:
1. (3:42.01) L 3f' u l' R' D2 B b' 3u2 B' 3f2 R' B f2 R u b2 d B2 u r' 3r' d' 3r2 u' F L' 3f' D' l L' r' 3f R L' b2 3f2 3r' F f2 L2 u2 R d2 B' f' D2 d2 3f2 F f U2 f' R2 d2 f2 L' u' R b' 3f U2 3u 3f' L' d2 r' b' r' U2 d2 u2 F' R2 F' l' 3f' d' D' L2 
2. 3:48.18 3f' r L' U R' f U2 3r' u2 U f2 B' 3r f L2 b' 3u d2 R l' r F 3r' u' U2 B' R 3r' D' b F' 3u' u2 f2 u2 3f L B2 F' l2 u L B' 3f2 L f 3f' L' R2 3r2 l2 3f b l f' L l' d' u 3u' U 3r' f B2 b r l2 L' D' u L D' f' R2 B2 D 3f' L2 b D' 
3. (4:39.18) l B2 3r 3u' R u' b f 3u' 3r2 r L u l2 R f2 r R u2 b2 f' 3u' 3f2 u2 3f F' r2 3u f R' b2 B2 3f' d L r 3r2 R D B' F2 d' 3f R f' R' 3u' 3f L' 3f2 l 3u' 3f d' u2 f 3f' u' 3u' B' L' 3u f2 u' L2 3r' f' L d2 u2 3f2 r l F2 d2 b 3f2 l2 L b 
4. 3:49.40 b' l' F' R r' F' U 3u2 L' f2 U2 3u f' D2 B L' 3f2 B' r' 3u F2 u' 3r L' 3f B b f2 F' D' L2 F' d' R 3r' l U D' b u2 b2 r U2 3f 3r' r 3f 3u' 3f2 F2 B 3u2 R' l f R r' U2 D2 f2 F2 B R2 F R' l 3f d2 B f' L2 u2 D' b2 3u2 L2 3r' F2 D r2 
5. 3:52.08 u' U B D b' D2 F 3u 3f F 3u' u2 R2 l 3u 3r2 U2 R' B F f' L2 3f' f F2 3u' l2 u2 L' r' U2 D' d' R U2 r2 3f' b' R' B2 3r 3u R' 3u' u2 L2 3r D2 L' d2 D' u2 R2 3u' f' d' F' r2 R L' b2 u F2 u2 U 3u' b2 3f' u' r L B2 L 3u L d2 3r L d F'

Lend myself a really good 6x6. beats my single pb before munich open


----------



## Username (Nov 11, 2013)

Learned Hoya today

This is fun
First ao5:

avg of 5: 55.18

Time List:
1. 52.87 u L R2 D2 u r2 u2 B' F2 D f2 D2 u2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 u' F R2 r u2 R' F R2 U2 u D L F u2 L2 u2 D2 U2 F u L2 F 
2. (1:00.80) u D' F2 R2 f2 D' F' u r D' r L2 u2 r L' B2 F2 R2 D B U F' r' R2 L2 D' B2 u L r' B' u2 r2 L2 F' B2 L' D' F' R2 
3. 55.43 f R F2 u2 f' R' u' r' D2 B u2 f D R r' L B' L R U2 F f' B U' r f2 r f2 F2 B' R2 F2 f' B U2 r2 U D' r' L' 
4. (51.17) D U' r' D2 R2 F2 u2 U2 F R D2 f R2 D' u r R' B r' R' f u U B D2 r' u' R' B' R' r2 U u r L' F2 R f2 U' L' 
5. 57.23 R2 L2 B' R2 f2 D' f u' B' u B2 F' D f r2 D2 f u r R' U2 D' f' R' U F2 R U F' U L2 U' R2 U2 F f U2 u' R2 r'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 11, 2013)

Username said:


> Learned Hoya today
> 
> This is fun
> First ao5:
> ...



Is Hoya you're main methods?


----------



## Username (Nov 11, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Is Hoya you're main methods?



Not sure yet. It's really fun though

Here's my best hoya ao12:

avg of 12: 51.87

Time List:
1. 42.89 F U D2 L U' L U' R D' f F R f' u L' u' L' U' u f' u' R2 u D R' U2 f' r' f' r F' D L f2 r' D2 F2 U2 r2 D2 
2. (1:00.80) R' r L2 D' u' f2 R' B' f2 r' F D' R D' f2 B L' R2 u2 r2 u' f' F u' R' B f' F u2 r2 L' F R2 u2 f2 B' r R2 B D2 
3. 58.80 u' r2 U' B2 R' F2 B' L2 F L2 u2 D U r' R' f L R r2 u' L' f2 U B2 R U' D L' f' F' r U2 F R2 D L F R2 u' L2 
4. 46.09 R2 u F f' R F' u U' f2 R' f' F' D2 L2 u' B' U' r D' f D R' U D' L R2 f' U' D2 u' F U2 F L' B r F U' F' U 
5. 56.41 D2 F L r2 R2 B2 U F' U2 u L R r f F2 U2 R r2 L' u2 R D U' L2 D' U2 f' r' D r2 D F' B2 U B2 U' r B' f' F2 
6. 48.01 L R' D' f' L f' U2 f' D2 U2 R' L f D U2 L' F' R' U' R U2 R f' r' F' R' F' R D' R2 D2 R2 f F2 R' B2 D L2 B2 U' 
7. (41.08) R2 F' L2 D2 U' R' f' r L R' U D' f' D U' u r' f' R' L' B2 F r2 L2 D' u R2 B L B' r2 D2 f' B u R' U B D' R' 
8. 56.32 L F L' u R U' B2 U D r2 L F' f U' D2 u2 r F L r' B F' L f' D2 f' u B2 F L f2 R D' B' U F' U2 r D' F2 
9. 56.07 f2 L r' F2 u' r u2 D2 R u' L2 D L2 B' D2 F2 f' u' D F D2 U f2 r R D2 r R u' D L f' r2 D2 u2 B F D r2 B2 
10. 47.96 R' D2 f u2 B' D r D R' u R U F L' u2 D F2 R' f' F D f' D2 u f2 r f B' r2 D2 u' U' L' f R f B R D' F 
11. 52.60 u2 r2 D F u U2 B u2 U2 L f' U2 L2 B' U' f2 B2 L' U' F2 u2 D B' L' D2 B D' R' U2 f R2 u R2 B2 L' U f R' u' L2 
12. 53.53 R' U F2 B2 r2 D2 F2 U L' B L' U r2 U2 u D2 B u F f2 L R2 D2 u' F2 r2 f2 D R2 f' U L2 R2 r2 u f2 L u2 R2 u


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 11, 2013)

Username said:


> Not sure yet. It's really fun though
> 
> Here's my best hoya ao12:
> 
> ...



Yeah I tried it technically the same as Yau just in a different order. I didn't like that when you make cross edges and last 2 centers though so I won't trie it ever again!!!!!!


----------



## KCuber (Nov 11, 2013)

Username said:


> Not sure yet. It's really fun though
> 
> Here's my best hoya ao12:
> 
> ...



Hoya is really fun. Nice average


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 11, 2013)

Assembled a WeiSu in 27:00.00


----------



## KongShou (Nov 11, 2013)

pretty sure pb ao100, no idea what my pb actually is tho.

Mean: 12.93
Average: 12.92
Best time: 8.56
Median: 12.88
Worst time: 17.95
Standard deviation: 1.91

Best average of 5: 10.65
56-60 - 10.00 (12.84) (9.31) 10.65 11.30

Best average of 12: 11.41
50-61 - 11.61 11.09 (14.37) 9.97 12.06 12.88 10.00 12.84 (9.31) 10.65 11.30 11.67

also there was only one pll skip. is this normal?


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 11, 2013)

Got a 25 second solve my new PB on the sulong I think the sulong is my new main.


----------



## kcl (Nov 11, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Assembled a WeiSu in 27:00.00



My first one was barely sub 30.. The thing is a ****** to put together, and I took it apart for nothing since lubing the core will do nothing


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 11, 2013)

Interesting solve:

1. 7.36 R2 B2 R' U2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B U' F' L' R2 B R' F' R 

z' y //inspection
D' L' D' F L2 // unintentional X-cross
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // first pair
U' L' U L2 U' L' // second pair
U' L' U2 L y U' L U L' // third pair
r' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U' M' // OLL
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL

53 moves / 7.36 = 7.2 tps


----------



## Julian (Nov 11, 2013)

Average of 12: 3.89 



Spoiler



1. 4.41 B' U' R L U' L B' L' l r u' 
2. 4.18 U R' U' B' R L' U' R' l' r' b' u 
3. 4.44 U R' B' L U R' U R' l r u' 
4. 3.03 B' U' L' R L' B' R B' l' r' b' u' 
5. 4.50 R L' R L B' U L B r b u' 
6. 4.58 U B' U' R' L B R L l' r b 
7. (6.38) U B' U R' B' L U R' l u 
8. (2.28) U B L' B R' B R B r b u' 
9. 3.02 R B' R B' L' R' L' B' l b u' 
10. 3.90 U R B R' U' R U B' l r b 
11. 3.90 U L' R B' R L' U' L B l r b' 
12. 2.91 L' U' B L' B L B U' l r b' u


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 11, 2013)

Julian said:


> Average of 12: 3.89
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice sub-4!


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 11, 2013)

31.29 PLL parity with the Weisu 
26 minusLL 

Edit: Saw scramble w/ red center solved and easy yellow center, did z so that it was easy yellow/white, got 28.56. Not gonna count as PB, but crazy none the less.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 12, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 31.29 PLL parity with the Weisu
> 26 minusLL
> 
> Edit: Saw scramble w/ red center solved and easy yellow center, did z so that it was easy yellow/white, got 28.56. Not gonna count as PB, but crazy none the less.



Eh see my luck is already setting in xD


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 12, 2013)

**** MY LIFE

22 minusLL on a 4x4 solve, OLL parity to OLL skip, pop during G-perm. All on camera. Would have been 26 or 27.

Edit:



SirWaffle said:


> Eh see my luck is already setting in xD



Seriously though... at least 3 super lucky solves today.


----------



## kcl (Nov 12, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Eh see my luck is already setting in xD



Now wait do you have 9+TPS yet?!


----------



## rj (Nov 12, 2013)

14.21 solve in the car. New PB. Nice. I was using the stopwatch on an iPhone.


----------



## kcl (Nov 12, 2013)

rj said:


> 14.21 solve in the car. New PB. Nice. I was using the stopwatch on an iPhone.



Handscramble?


----------



## KCuber (Nov 12, 2013)

wtf just happened...
31.70 ao12, 30.24 ao5


28.85	R2 U' Fw2 R2 D' Fw R2 F' D R2 F2 Uw2 R F2 Fw Uw' R' Fw' L Fw2 F Rw' Uw B2 D Fw' F L2 D' B Rw R' U D2 F2 Rw2 L Uw' F' Fw'
32.83	F Fw' L' F2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F U' F' B Rw2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 Fw2 Rw U2 Uw L' Rw D' F Rw D F R' D B' U' B' F2 Uw' F Rw B2 Uw2
32.61	Uw2 F2 Uw' L' F2 Uw2 F Fw' D' U2 L2 Fw U' Fw' U' Uw2 F Rw' R' U2 B2 L' B2 U R' Rw2 F Rw' L Uw Fw' L' Rw2 B2 F2 D' Uw' R Fw2 Uw'
DNF	L2 Fw2 R2 U' Uw' B2 Rw' D' Uw' U Rw F D' R U2 Rw' Fw2 B F' L2 F' U Uw L R' Uw2 Rw' R' F' Rw Uw' Fw' Uw U Rw B2 Fw D L' U2
28.91	F' B2 Rw' L' B U2 Rw' L' Fw2 Uw F2 Rw2 F R Rw D2 Rw L Fw2 L' B' R U' D' R2 Fw' R2 Rw2 F R2 Uw2 Rw Fw' L' U2 R2 D2 F R' Rw'
34.37	Fw2 L' Uw' B2 R2 Rw B' Rw Fw' R' D F Uw F' D' Uw R' U Rw' F' Rw2 R2 B2 U2 B L Fw' Uw L2 Fw R2 L' Rw' B2 R F' B D' Uw U'
30.98	U' Uw R' L Uw' R' Fw2 Rw Fw B F Rw B' Rw B2 U2 F' Fw2 R2 U2 Rw B F2 Uw2 U2 F' L' Uw2 L2 F R' Rw B2 F2 R2 D' L' B Rw2 B'
29.22	B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 L B' Uw2 L' Rw' Fw' U Fw L Fw F2 B2 U' B2 R' D R L' Fw F' U2 B2 F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' Rw F Rw Uw F Uw Fw2 U'
36.32	R' F' L' U Fw2 U R2 Rw' B' D L2 D R' Uw' L2 U L' Rw F L Fw' B2 U R Fw R2 B L' U B' R' L' F R D2 R2 Fw Uw F' Uw
30.53	D' Uw' Rw2 D' U F B2 Uw U' F' D2 Rw2 B R' Rw' Uw L' B2 R' B Fw2 Rw2 D L' Uw U2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 D U2 Uw2 B D2 B' Rw Fw F2
27.86	R2 Rw' U2 Fw F2 R2 F B' Fw' U' Uw' B2 R L2 F' D' U B R Rw' F U B2 L2 F U2 Uw R2 F2 B D' Uw' Fw2 F2 U2 Uw L D2 B R
32.36	F2 Rw' R' B' Uw2 D2 L' B' Rw' D F2 D Uw B' Rw' F2 Rw' U B' R B L F Fw2 U L R2 U2 Fw' L2 D L D Uw L D' U' Uw F' R'


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 12, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf just happened...
> 31.70 ao12, 30.24 ao5
> 
> 
> ...




wat


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 12, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf just happened...
> 31.70 ao12, 30.24 ao5
> 
> 
> ...



Well... I guess I'm probably never going to catch back up to you.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Now wait do you have 9+TPS yet?!


No I am starting to think this is a scam xD


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 12, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> No I am starting to think this is a scam xD



It's coming in the mail!!! It won't arrive for a few weeks. Calm down.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> It's coming in the mail!!! It won't arrive for a few weeks. Calm down.



You talking about my Weisu :/


----------



## kcl (Nov 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You talking about my Weisu :/



That's just sad.. I ordered one from China and it arrived last weekend


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 12, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> It's coming in the mail!!! It won't arrive for a few weeks. Calm down.


Hmm okie. I will be sure to make an unboxing and review on it ;D


antoineccantin said:


> You talking about my Weisu :/



At this point you would be better off just ordering one from thecubicle xD


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2013)

wtf

Average of 5: 10.37
1. (16.05) R B U' L F' D' L D2 R' U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 
2. (9.28) R D2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' U F' U2 R' D2 F R' U' F' 
3. 9.81 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 B' U' R F' R F2 L2 D B' 
4. 9.52 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R' U' B' D' B' D' L2 U B2 U' 
5. 11.78 R2 D' L B2 R2 D2 F B' U' R' L2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F 

Extremely easy X-crosses on the first two 9s, then a ZBLL I knew (and nice cross) on the 3rd one. Averaging about 13. Also had an 8 early with 4 3/4 move inserts which I filmed.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 12, 2013)

So I decided to practice feet today for fun, and I smashed all my PBs

number of times: 18/18
best time: 1:50.86
worst time: 4:40.96

current mo3: 2:37.10 (σ = 12.49)
best mo3: 2:05.78 (σ = 23.91)

current avg5: 2:31.87 (σ = 3.43)
best avg5: 2:13.68 (σ = 18.86)

current avg12: 2:22.99 (σ = 13.72)
best avg12: 2:20.46 (σ = 12.56)

session avg: 2:27.57 (σ = 16.52)
session mean: 2:32.94

Before this session I averaged like 3:00 lol. The 1:50 had a PLL skip. The 2:05 mo3 had a counting fullstep 1:53. 

Feet is fun 



Spoiler: 2:20.46 avg12



Average of 12: 2:20.46
1. 2:14.47 U' R2 U' R' D R' U' F L F' D2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 
2. 2:17.38 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D F2 R' D2 F U' B D' R' F2 R D2 R' 
3. 2:14.52 U2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B' R' D' L2 B2 L B' U' L' F 
4. (2:39.80+) R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U L2 B' D R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R' D' U2 
5. 2:18.38 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D U L2 F' U' B' F2 L2 R' D' B U R 
6. 2:33.36 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U R B2 R U B2 L' D R' F' L 
7. (1:50.86) U F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L' B D R' F D R D2 U2 R2 
8. 1:53.11 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' U F' U B' D' L' F U L B' 
9. 2:35.81 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 R F U' F' D U' R' U' B' D' 
10. 2:17.77 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R' F U R' D B2 F' D2 B' L' 
11. 2:30.16 U2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 D R' D2 B2 L2 D R B' R2 
12. 2:29.63 U2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 R' F L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F' R'


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> wtf
> 
> Average of 5: 10.37
> 1. (16.05) R B U' L F' D' L D2 R' U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2
> ...


wat

gj tim


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 12, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf just happened...
> 31.70 ao12, 30.24 ao5
> 
> 
> ...



well, there goes my chance of catching up to you


----------



## Iggy (Nov 12, 2013)

Average of 5: 3.15
1. 2.68 L U' R L U' R' B U l' r 
2. (6.28) L' R' U' L' B' L R U' b u 
3. 4.15 U B U' L U' R L' B' R' l' b 
4. 2.61 B' L' R B' U R B' R b' 
5. (2.52) U L U' L' B' R L' B' 

2nd best avg5 ever. Would've been sub 3 without the counting 4.15. :/


----------



## Username (Nov 12, 2013)

Managed to solve the 7x7 cutter cube. Proud of myself


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 12, 2013)

Awsome kim


----------



## Username (Nov 12, 2013)

39.81	
Uw2 B2 Uw L D' L2 U' Rw2 L' R' B' Rw' L2 Fw2 F L' Uw' F U' D Fw2 Uw2 R' D' R L2 D' Rw' L2 D2 Rw Uw2 U Rw2 D Uw2 Fw U' D2 Fw'

hoya PB


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.77
1. 8.84 F' B' D2 F' U F2 R F B' L2 U' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 
2. (11.39) B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F D' R' F L U' L' F R' 
3. 11.01 R D2 L' B U2 F R B2 R B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' 
*4. 8.47 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 B F R' D F2 R B D R U2 
5. 9.06 L' D R D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D R F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B' L2 D2 F 
6. (7.51) D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 B' U R U2 R2 U R2 D' L U' 
7. 10.88 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L B R F' R' F U' F' R' U2 
8. 9.65 F' D2 F' R2 F L2 B R2 F' D L U' L2 F' U2 B F' D' B2 D' *
9. 9.90 F D2 R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 F' D2 R' D B L U2 R' D' R2 F D 
10. 10.94 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 R B2 F2 R U2 F' D' F' L' B' F2 R' U2 B U2 
11. 9.40 U R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R F L' F U2 F L F' R2 F' 
12. 9.50 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 U L D R2 D2 R' B L' U2 L 

Bolded is 9.06 avg5 

First Polish sub10 avg12 with Roux


----------



## Username (Nov 12, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Average of 12: 9.77
> 1. 8.84 F' B' D2 F' U F2 R F B' L2 U' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2
> 2. (11.39) B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F D' R' F L U' L' F R'
> 3. 11.01 R D2 L' B U2 F R B2 R B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U'
> ...



wat
gj


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 12, 2013)

Another 7 7.49 I whas at PLL at 5.9 or somethin then I took a look at the timer FULLSTEP to


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 12, 2013)

1:40.30 3/3 2x2 using SpeedBLD

one +2

edit: 1:15.5 (two +2s)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 12, 2013)

53.62 4x4 single...


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Username said:


> wat
> gj



ty


----------



## Jcpopp (Nov 12, 2013)

I just reached a 3x3 average of 28.62! Finally sub 30!


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Assembled Weisu in 11:01.22


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

wtf
9.34, 9.95, 9.45, 11.60, 9.76=9.72
9.34, 9.95, 9.45=9.58
3rd best ao5


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, I guess I'll use this now, as my shenshou has been sucking lately.

1.	31.94	F' R Fw' U Rw Uw F' L' Rw' R2 F' R' B2 Fw' F D' Uw U2 Fw2 R B Fw' F' L' F Rw2 D2 U' L Rw' B' L' Fw2 U' B Fw2 U' L' Rw R
2.	(46.13)	L' Rw' R' F' R' Fw2 Uw L Rw' R' Uw Rw' R2 D2 R F L2 R' U' L' F D2 Uw U Rw U' L Uw2 B2 Fw R2 Fw Uw2 Fw F2 R' D Uw2 L' Rw2
3.	35.05	F Uw R' Uw B Uw' U2 B D Rw2 R F' R F2 Rw Uw2 F' D Uw2 U Fw' L B R2 U2 B2 Fw F D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 D Uw' Fw' Rw' B R' Uw B
4.	36.27	B2 Fw' R2 B2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw B' Fw' F Uw U F' D2 Uw2 U' Rw D Uw' Fw F D' F' Uw2 F U2 Rw Fw F' Uw' Rw U B' F L' U2 Fw' R2 Fw2
5.	31.86	F2 Rw2 Uw' U' F' L' R2 B' L' U' L' Rw' R Uw2 U2 Fw2 F L F Uw' U' R' Uw2 F D2 Uw U' L2 Uw2 U B F' Rw2 B' D2 L U Rw Uw B'
6.	36.18	D U2 F D' Uw U2 B Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' U B' Uw' R D2 Uw' U2 Rw D B2 U' F2 D' Rw' D2 Uw U' L U' R2 D' B L2 D' Uw U' L2 B' D'
7.	34.33	D2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw2 D' U2 B Uw L' Rw' R2 D2 U' B Fw2 L' Rw2 R' D' B D Uw2 R D U2 L R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R2 B' Fw2 F U' F2 L'
8.	(31.71)	D' F' U B' L Rw2 R B2 D' B2 Fw Uw U B' D2 Uw U Fw U2 R' B2 F' D' U' B' Fw2 F2 Rw2 B D Uw U2 R U2 Rw D' L2 D' Uw' F2
9.	37.28	D F' U L' Rw2 Fw' U' R2 U2 R D' Uw B2 Fw Rw2 U2 R2 F2 L Rw2 Fw' D B2 Fw' F' U Rw B' L2 R' D' U2 B2 Fw' F' R2 Fw2 D Uw' F'
10.	33.68	L Rw D2 R B2 D' Uw' U F2 D' Uw' U L' B' Fw F2 Uw U L2 Uw2 U' F R' Uw Rw' R2 D' U2 L2 R' Uw R Uw2 L' Rw' R Uw2 F2 U Rw
11.	32.60	L2 Rw R F2 D' U F2 D B2 Rw B2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' B2 Fw F' Rw Fw' D' Rw' R' Uw' Rw' Fw2 L Rw B2 Uw L' B Fw' F R2 F' L2 U2 Rw R'
12.	33.43	L2 F2 L2 Rw' R' B F' L' R' B Fw D2 B' R U F U2 B2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 U F2 U' L' B R' Fw F2 D' Uw U2 Rw' R' D F2 D' Uw U2


----------



## Ollie (Nov 13, 2013)

Decent? Full CLL + Ortega:

PB Ao25 3.97
PB Ao12 3.52
PB Ao5 2.86


Spoiler: times



3.88, 2.89, 4.17, 4.12, 3.12, 3.76, 4.55, (4.91), (2.25), 3.93, 2.31, 4.01, 2.34, 4.90, 4.04, 4.81, 3.65, 4.67, 3.00, 4.51, 4.82, 4.52, 4.62, 4.49, 4.17


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 13, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, I guess I'll use this now, as my shenshou has been sucking lately.



So how is my luck doin for ya? I think ur tps came early cuz I got 9 7s today


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I got 9 7s today



wat


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 13, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> So how is my luck doin for ya? I think ur tps came early cuz I got 9 7s today



So many easy F2Ls... and very little OLL parity. Also, one of the 31s was WV Zperm...

Really? According to UPS tracking thingy it's not due to arrive for a while... maybe UPS is off.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 13, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> So many easy F2Ls... and very little OLL parity. Also, one of the 31s was WV Zperm...
> 
> Really? According to UPS tracking thingy it's not due to arrive for a while... maybe UPS is off.



What do you expect it is UPS xD But I am glad my luck is helping ;3


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Handscramble?



An eighty move rotation heavy one, yes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

34.62 4x4 single

PLL at 29, PB single is still 34.3x


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Nov 13, 2013)

number of times: 400/400
best time: 37.64
worst time: 1:54.73

current mo3: 51.31 (σ = 4.40)
best mo3: 44.20 (σ = 1.20)

current avg5: 47.48 (σ = 2.35)
best avg5: 44.56 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 48.72 (σ = 4.19)
best avg12: 47.42 (σ = 3.24)

current avg50: 50.68 (σ = 4.28)
best avg50: 50.56 (σ = 4.25)

current avg100: 51.75 (σ = 4.16)
best avg100: 51.67 (σ = 4.09)

session avg: 53.56 (σ = 4.45)
session mean: 53.82

54.83, 51.86, 56.79, 59.39, 1:03.51, 48.10, 43.08, 52.90, 1:03.33, 52.73, 1:04.49, 46.48, 1:00.54, 59.83, 1:03.10, 46.00, 1:07.20, 54.26, 56.24, 1:01.96, 52.81, 56.59, 58.76, 1:04.04, 54.68, 54.76, 57.38, 56.51, 1:01.19, 57.73, 53.55, 56.94, 58.43, 54.64, 54.56, 1:01.05, 1:02.29, 52.10, 1:03.74, 51.10, 57.13, 59.14, 51.24, 55.78, 47.80, 51.83, 1:01.61, 57.48, 53.13, 59.50, 1:00.75, 52.18, 48.69, 43.76, 1:00.09, 49.09, 52.36, 1:03.19, 51.68, 59.54, 57.63, 52.86, 50.06, 57.45, 1:04.33, 56.14, 57.31, 53.10, 51.99, 58.39, 47.45, 56.81, 59.40, 52.51, 57.18, 1:10.81, 50.26, 1:04.88, 48.29, 56.45, 47.30, 59.04, 48.16, 55.28, 57.63, 56.30, 50.69, 48.81, 55.83, 50.91, 53.10, 44.68, 53.31, 56.91, 1:02.36, 56.00, 59.09, 51.18, 56.01, 54.70, 59.35, 57.33, 50.74, 53.48, 1:03.74, 53.29, 59.71, 1:02.04, 54.99, 45.29, 52.24, 49.55, 1:07.05, 46.79, 55.25, 49.88, 1:03.87, 1:00.59, 49.69, 50.64, 58.36, 55.94, 59.11, 48.48, 59.51, 51.26, 1:03.90, 53.71, 54.08, 1:01.15, 59.00, 57.38, 45.69, 45.94, 54.93, 56.98, 58.50, 57.49, 1:02.45, 1:04.69, 1:02.61, 53.01, 52.09, 58.06, 53.43, 51.49, 48.16, 57.41, 53.94, 51.48, 53.15, 57.64, 52.05, 1:02.28, 53.70, 48.45, 50.39, 56.91, 59.24, 50.38, 54.78, 52.84, 52.75, 1:01.94, 53.65, 1:00.47, 55.00, 59.54, 56.25, 51.54, 58.43, 53.05, 47.79, 49.06, 57.79, 57.74, 52.60, 56.44, 57.61, 55.58, 53.28, 55.04, 54.79, 50.89, 1:06.90, 59.24, 52.09, 54.64, 49.75, 53.78, 52.01, 45.75, 49.45, 50.91, 50.58, 47.26, 51.44, 52.99, 46.73, 47.00, 49.36, 48.05, 48.88, 48.56, 53.69, 50.90, 54.83, 52.29, 49.85, 47.30, 54.85, 50.51, 54.29, 44.84, 55.61, 57.33, 59.31, 47.92, 59.32, 52.74, 49.27, 57.23, 52.50, 52.13, 50.80, 1:17.47, 55.18, 54.39, 1:01.10, 56.06, 56.24, 1:16.07, 55.35, 1:03.68, 47.23, 51.74, 46.46, 54.14, 54.42, 52.07, 55.03, 52.47, 43.95, 1:54.73, 47.46, 51.18, 59.68, 44.12, 54.25, 53.83, 54.55, 45.95, 48.44, 51.15, 56.25, 44.51, 41.66, 55.20, 1:01.65, 1:01.00, 57.35, 51.96, 49.10, 46.28, 43.34, 48.75, 51.54, 52.51, 43.89, 50.76, 44.38, 48.11, 49.57, 49.70, 42.88, 46.18, 46.14, 52.31, 58.61, 47.75, 46.51, 54.61, 47.90, 56.55, 58.43, 49.49, 56.09, 57.98, 46.34, 55.71, 55.24, 47.01, 54.96, 55.05, 58.20, 53.35, 45.28, 50.75, 54.59, 1:00.06, 57.98, 47.40, 49.11, 57.65, 53.39, 50.90, 51.94, 50.31, 1:02.24, 56.85, 54.31, 52.85, 48.19, 45.16, 51.76, 51.84, 58.83, 57.79, 45.44, 1:12.98, 37.64, 48.36, 1:01.78, 53.13, 49.74, 48.39, 52.58, 47.19, 59.08, 52.20, 57.90, 51.69, 50.80, 53.35, 49.95, 57.31, 46.19, 53.18, 52.78, 48.29, 52.33, 55.10, 1:00.66, 57.66, 50.68, 48.18, 55.31, 52.51, 54.24, 52.86, 54.10, 56.19, 54.54, 45.94, 51.90, 46.06, 48.84, 55.74, 57.46, 45.01, 55.85, 50.35, 58.16, 1:03.28, 1:02.23, 51.26, 48.09, 58.58, 58.63, 49.54, 51.70, 50.19, 39.63, 48.58, 48.43, 52.39, 50.21, 46.80, 45.88, 45.68, 54.61, 44.70, 52.80, 58.60, 51.05, 45.81, 46.73, 48.39, 56.37, 50.49, 54.88, 47.50, 46.70, 43.91, 44.93, 44.85, 42.81, 48.20, 49.38, 56.34

The Weisu is pretty good.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

10.89 avg12 with fangshi


----------



## Rnewms (Nov 13, 2013)

The past 5 BLD attempts I've done with a group of onlookers have been successful.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2013)

Average of 5: 3.12
1. (2.71) U' R' L R U L' R U l' b 
2. 3.53 R' U L B' R L' B' U l r b' 
3. (4.31) U' L U L B R U B b u 
4. 2.94 U L' B' L B' R' B' R l r' b' u 
5. 2.90 U B U' B' R' U R' L' l' b' u 

0.03 slower than PB


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 13, 2013)

Insane 4x4 Progress:

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 39.58
worst time: 1:10.68

current avg5: 52.27 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 46.58 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 52.08 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 48.47 (σ = 1.70)

current avg50: 51.10 (σ = 1.83)
best avg50: 49.92 (σ = 2.27)

current avg100: 51.02 (σ = 1.97)
best avg100: 50.38 (σ = 2.13)

current avg1000: 53.93 (σ = 2.97)
best avg1000: 53.93 (σ = 2.97)

session avg: 53.93 (σ = 2.97)
session mean: 53.90

I started this 32 days ago (  Couldn't finish in a month). My PB Average of 100 was 58.15ish before hand and PB single was low 42. The last 250 solves were with a new Weisu. :3 Happy AJ is happy!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2013)

Average of 5: 3.10
1. 3.22 U R' L U B U' R' L' l 
2. 3.46 U L' U' R U B' L R' L l' r u 
3. 2.61 U' L' R' L U B L U l' r u' 
4. (5.72+) U' B U R L U B R r 
5. (2.41) U R' B' R U' R' B' L r b u 

0.01 slower than PB


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 13, 2013)

1.72 2x2 ao12 on vid.

Average of 12: 1.72
1. (1.50) U2 F' R U2 F' U' F' R' F2 
2. 1.66 F' U F R U R2 F2 R2 U' 
3. 1.59 R' F2 U2 F R U' R2 F R U' 
4. 1.68 F R' U F2 U' F2 R U F 
5. (4.40) F' R2 U R' U' R2 U F2 U2 
6. 1.58 F R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' 
7. 1.75 U2 R' F R' F2 R2 U R' U2 
8. 1.97 U2 R' U' F' R2 U R' F' U 
9. 1.63 R' F2 R2 F' R F' U F' U2 
10. 1.61 U2 R2 U' R' U R F' U2 R 
11. 1.93 F R2 F' R2 U F U' R' F' 
12. 1.75 U2 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U R2 U'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2013)

17 solves without a sup 3.99 :3



Iggy said:


> Average of 5: 3.10
> 1. 3.22 U R' L U B U' R' L' l
> 2. 3.46 U L' U' R U B' L R' L l' r u
> 3. 2.61 U' L' R' L U B L U l' r u'
> ...



Nice job! I got 3 L3E skips on your scrambles, on the 1st, 2nd and 4th. If you had as much luck as I did you probably would've PB'd. When is your next comp? You can easily improve your current average


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

avg of 5: 47.75

Time List:
1. 47.41 R' B2 r2 B2 u' L2 B' u' U2 f D' F U2 B2 r B D2 F' L2 u2 F u2 D f2 F B' U F2 R L' D' U2 F2 U f2 R2 r f R B 
2. (45.42) L D u r2 U2 R' F R2 U' u L2 r2 u R2 u' D' U2 B' f2 L f' F D2 r U F' u' f2 R U' R L2 f' u B f' F' R L' f 
3. 49.37 B' L f R U' u' r R2 f2 R' r2 F2 L f2 U R L2 B2 F2 r2 F' f' r' u2 B2 f2 D u' r U2 r f2 U u D2 f2 u D2 L R 
4. (52.76) f U B2 r2 F2 D2 B2 f R F' u D R2 r2 u r' R u F' R' r' F' u' f' F2 B' R2 f' L2 D' f L U' R' B' R2 f B u2 D 
5. 46.47 L' r2 D' L' R2 r U B' D2 R B F L2 u2 D' f' R2 D U r2 D' u2 f B u2 R2 u' r' R' B2 L' B F' R U2 B' R U B2 r2

I'm switching to hoya. this is after 1.5 days of practice


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 13, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1.72 2x2 ao12 on vid.
> 
> Average of 12: 1.72
> 1. (1.50) U2 F' R U2 F' U' F' R' F2
> ...



Just like the good ol' days


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.30
1. (2.97) U2 R' F U' F2 R2 U' R2 U 
2. 1.17 R F' R F U2 F2 R F' U2 
3. 2.72 F' U' F' U R U' F U' R2 
4. 2.69 F R' U R' F2 R' U R U' 
5. (0.98) R' F2 R F U' F U R U 
6. 2.53 U2 R2 F U R F' U' R F2 U2 
7. 1.88 F U R' U2 F R F' U R2 U 
8. 2.07 U2 F R' U2 R' F2 U R' F U' 
9. 2.68 F R2 F R' U R2 U R U2 
10. 2.43 U2 R2 F U F2 R2 U F R2 
11. 2.74 F2 R' U R U F R2 U F' 
12. 2.10 R2 F' U F2 R F' U' F2 R U' 

Easy scrambles, but...
EDIT: Just noticed some are wrong.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 17 solves without a sup 3.99 :3
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job! I got 3 L3E skips on your scrambles, on the 1st, 2nd and 4th. If you had as much luck as I did you probably would've PB'd. When is your next comp? You can easily improve your current average



Thanks. I'm not that sure when my next comp is, Malaysia hasn't had one since January :/

Edit: 1:08.24 DP 4x4 solve, first timed Hoya solve. I kinda like the method.


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

rj said:


> An eighty move rotation heavy one, *yes*.


If I counted an "eighty move rotation heavy" hand scramble as a normal scramble, I'd have two sub-10s.
But I don't. Because they're hand scrambles.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2013)

52.14 Hoya single, first sub 1.

edit:

number of times: 51/51
best time: 52.14
worst time: 1:22.30

current avg5: 1:10.94 (σ = 2.28)
best avg5: 1:02.42 (σ = 4.58)

current avg12: 1:07.58 (σ = 5.24)
best avg12: 1:04.24 (σ = 3.96)

current avg50: 1:06.52 (σ = 4.05)
best avg50: 1:06.42 (σ = 3.94)

session avg: 1:06.56 (σ = 4.01)
session mean: 1:06.57


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

looool
*
3x3*:
8.02, 8.29, 8.96, (7.71), 11.41, 11.03, 8.15, 8.17, 11.55, (13.36), 9.15, 8.34 = *9.31*


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 41.08
worst: 1:09.39

avg of 5
current: 53.68 (σ = 5.89)
best: 47.75 (σ = 1.48)

avg of 12
current: 51.23 (σ = 4.17)
best: 50.93 (σ = 2.55)

avg of 100
current: 53.67 (σ = 4.08)
best: 53.67 (σ = 4.08)

Average: 53.67 (σ = 4.08)
Mean: 53.73

I'm switching to hoya


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2013)

Feet, smashed my PBs again

number of times: 18/19
best time: 1:49.31
worst time: 2:52.22

current mo3: 2:01.83 (σ = 5.39)
best mo3: 1:57.83 (σ = 8.03) *sub NR single lol*

current avg5: 2:08.30 (σ = 6.59)
best avg5: 2:01.49 (σ = 3.35) *sub NR single too*

current avg12: 2:08.12 (σ = 9.39)
best avg12: 2:08.12 (σ = 9.39)

session avg: 2:12.66 (σ = 13.68)
session mean: 2:11.36

My PB avg5 before this was 2:13 lol.


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

0.97 U R' B U B' U' R L u' 

best non-ttw single (stackmatted)


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Username said:


> 0.97 U R' B U B' U' R L u'
> 
> best non-ttw single (stackmatted)



Welcome to the sub-1 club!


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> If I counted an "eighty move rotation heavy" hand scramble as a normal scramble, I'd have two sub-10s.
> But I don't. Because they're hand scrambles.



You should see my handscrambles sometime.


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Welcome to the sub-1 club!



Thanks! Sub4 club would be cool too, but I don't think that will happen any time soon :/


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> If I counted an "eighty move rotation heavy" hand scramble as a normal scramble, I'd have two sub-10s.
> But I don't. Because they're hand scrambles.



"What? You're not counting it as PB because it's a hand scramble? That's ridiculous! You know ALL of those UWRs that I hold? Yeah, they're all hand scrambles"

- Kevin Hays, WC2013


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> "What? You're not counting it as PB because it's a hand scramble? That's ridiculous! You know ALL of those UWRs that I hold? Yeah, they're all hand scrambles"
> 
> - Kevin Hays, WC2013



Nice. I need to meet this guy.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> "What? You're not counting it as PB because it's a hand scramble? That's ridiculous! You know ALL of those UWRs that I hold? Yeah, they're all hand scrambles"
> 
> - Kevin Hays, WC2013



inb4 'there's a difference between bigcube handscrambles and 3x3 handscrambles'


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> inb4 'there's a difference between bigcube handscrambles and 3x3 handscrambles'



I do them the same way.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 13, 2013)

Username said:


> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> best: 41.08
> ...


 
Why?!?!?!


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

number of times: 112/112
best time: 0.97 *PB*
worst time: 8.84

current avg5: 5.27 (σ = 1.60)
best avg5: 3.33 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 4.36 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 3.64 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 4.14 (σ = 0.73)
best avg100: 4.10 (σ = 0.67) *PB*

session avg: 4.19 (σ = 0.72)
session mean: 4.25



Antonie faz fan said:


> Why?!?!?!


Because I like it more


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

2 puzl:


0.014142.857 TPS
Pretty good, eh?


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 13, 2013)

5. (3:29.18) U2 R' 3r F2 3f r d2 r2 3f d D2 u2 U' R r2 L f' B' d' U' D' l R b2 d b 3f2 F' U B2 r d D' U2 B F' d U2 D2 3f B2 L' 3f2 3r d r b l' d' 3r2 l R2 L' D l2 L2 3f d' f2 D' b' L2 l b2 D' 3r2 3u2 L f' b U' R2 r F2 u2 r' R' D' F2 3r2
6x6


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

Current average of 12: 0.001, 0.032, 0.001, 0.030, 0.002, 0.155, 0.001, 0.001, 0.036, 0.001, 0.002, 0.085 = *0.019*. *1.700* moves, *528.460* TPS. All three are PBs.


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 13, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> 10.89 avg12 with fangshi



Is the fangshi ur main now?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 13, 2013)

First sub-20 3x3 single PB 19.32


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Thanks! Sub4 club would be cool too, but I don't think that will happen any time soon :/



One hour later...



Username said:


> best avg100: 4.10 (σ = 0.67) *PB*



If you insist...


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Is the fangshi ur main now?



No i just stole it from my brother.


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 13, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> No i just stole it from my brother.



Brother?


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Brother?


Brother.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 13, 2013)

Proper tensioning and good lubrication on a mega makes a big difference, apparently...

best time: 1:22.89
best avg5: 1:33.70 (σ = 4.68)
best avg12: 1:37.11 (σ = 8.35)

1:30.15, 1:22.89, 1:31.94, 1:39.01, 1:47.24, 1:38.69, 1:34.17, 1:42.26, 1:52.04, 1:30.49, 1:25.18, 1:52.00

all PB's by about 10-15 seconds


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Average of 5: 1.43
1. (1.05) R2 U R' F2 R U2 R' F R 
2. 1.83 R U' R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U2 
3. 1.17 U F R F' R F2 U R U' 
4. (3.79) U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U F U 
5. 1.28 U' R' U' R2 F R F' R2 U

moyu


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2013)

Username said:


> number of times: 112/112
> best time: 0.97 *PB*
> worst time: 8.84
> 
> ...



Nice.


----------



## cubenut99 (Nov 13, 2013)

Average of 12: 13.83 
3x3 sub 14 PB!
1. 13.03 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 L' F D F R' U2 F' R U2 F' 
2. 14.57 U2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 F R2 F2 D2 R' D U L2 F' R F D2 B2 
3. 14.03 D' B' L2 F2 D' B2 L' U' D B R2 F2 R2 L2 F L2 B U2 D2 B 
4. 13.65 F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 R' B' U L B2 F D' F D2 B 
5. 12.56 D B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U' F' U L' D F' R' B' F2 U R' 
6. 14.44 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F' U' R' B L D' L' B L2 U2 L 
7. 13.39 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 U' B' L U' R D B 
8. 14.02 L2 B D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 D' B' D' U F' R D F' L B' 
9. 15.46 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R B R2 F' L U' R' D2 B' 
10. (16.66) F2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 U B2 R2 B U R D F D2 L2 U' R2 U2 
11. 13.19 D2 F' U' R L' U' F D' R2 B2 R' B2 L U2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 
12. (11.29) U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 B' U F2 R' D2 R B' U2 L2 F2 R


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow... ties WR...

1.	(7.06)	L' R D' U2 B2 F' L R D' L D2 R' B' F2 L' D U2 F D2 L2 R B' F2 R' B
2.	7.08	L' R' D' B F2 L2 R2 B R D' R' B L R' B U2 R' B' F2 R' D R2 F' R' B2
3.	(12.24)	U' L R B2 L' R2 B2 F' U2 R B2 F' R B' D R' D' U B2 F R' B D' U2 R2
4.	7.55	L2 D U L R2 D2 B' F D2 B' D L R2 B D' L2 B F' L' R U2 F L' R2 U
5.	7.83	D2 R' F' R2 F' D2 B' L' R2 B' L2 R' B' F2 D L2 D' U F2 D' L R B2 R' B2


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wow... ties WR...
> 
> 1.(7.06)L' R D' U2 B2 F' L R D' L D2 R' B' F2 L' D U2 F D2 L2 R B' F2 R' B
> 2.7.08L' R' D' B F2 L2 R2 B R D' R' B L R' B U2 R' B' F2 R' D R2 F' R' B2
> ...



Dang bro..


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 14, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wow... ties WR...
> 
> 1.	(7.06)	L' R D' U2 B2 F' L R D' L D2 R' B' F2 L' D U2 F D2 L2 R B' F2 R' B
> 2.	7.08	L' R' D' B F2 L2 R2 B R D' R' B L R' B U2 R' B' F2 R' D R2 F' R' B2
> ...



Wtf, how lucky was the whole avg? x3


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 14, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Wtf, how lucky was the whole avg? x3



I think 3 PLL skips... Only 1 was COLL... Thanks for all the luck!!!


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

YES 7.267 single! FINALLY A SUB 8! (Suck it Chris XD) PLL skip. 

U2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B2 U' F U' L' B2 L2 B L' F'


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 14, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I think 3 PLL skips... Only 1 was COLL... Thanks for all the luck!!!



Lol!! Yea um no problem! 

Oh anyone else want some luck? Start making offers now you see how much t has done for Yoshi!


----------



## qaz (Nov 14, 2013)

59.999 single on 4x4

also 54.81, first sub-1 w/ O-parity


----------



## tkdrules29 (Nov 14, 2013)

.79 on 2x2


----------



## bran (Nov 14, 2013)

pb Average of 5: 8.79
1. 8.24 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U L2 B' D2 R U2 L2 F' R2 U' B L 
2. 9.60 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D B' U2 R' F' L B D F2 D L 
3. (10.82) F' U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B D2 F2 L' F2 D' B L B2 D R D' R2 
4. (7.78) R2 F' D L U' F2 R F' R2 B D R2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 
5. 8.54 B2 L D2 L R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 R2 D R' U L' F2 D' B


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

^fast as hell. I wonder if Kirt+Jay will come to Lifestyles. Unlikely, but if so, I want head to head finals again.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

5x5 Finally some progress towards sub-2

number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:48.046
worst time: 2:26.561

current avg5: 2:01.529 (σ = 6.57)
best avg5: 1:54.789 (σ = 2.03) *PB*

current avg12: 1:59.524 (σ = 9.74)
best avg12: 1:58.374 (σ = 3.95) *PB*

session avg: 1:59.419 (σ = 5.04) *PB*
session mean: 2:00.594


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> ^fast as hell. I wonder if Kirt+Jay will come to Lifestyles. Unlikely, but if so, I want head to head finals again.



There's a chance Giovanni is going (iirc). No way in hell I'm missing that


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> There's a chance Giovanni is going (iirc). No way in hell I'm missing that



I thought he was coming in Feb (if at all)


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I thought he was coming in Feb (if at all)



I though lifesyles was in feb......... XD Still, you know me. I don't miss comps often 

EDIT: it's December to January so I can make it easily anyway lol.


----------



## TDM (Nov 14, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Oh anyone else want some luck? Start making offers now you see how much t has done for Yoshi!


Idk what I need more of, luck or TPS. I really need both. I'm guessing I can't ask for both?


----------



## bran (Nov 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> ^fast as hell. I wonder if Kirt+Jay will come to Lifestyles. Unlikely, but if so, I want *head to head finals* again.



Aw hell naw, I don't wanna go up against any of them.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2013)

1:44.05 Feet PB single


----------



## Username (Nov 14, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.35
1. 9.40 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L B' R' D F2 R D2 U' B' L' B2 
2. 11.49 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 D R D' F' L D2 F' R 
3. 8.82 F U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' L' B L' U B2 R U' F' L' U 
4. 12.15 D B' R' U2 R' U R2 U2 F D L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 
5. 9.70 F2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B' R' B U' F2 L D F D' F' 
6. 9.01 L2 B2 R B U L F' D2 B2 R' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' D2 F2 U R2 D2 
7. (12.23) U R B D L' D F2 L2 F' U2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 
8. 11.46 R U2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R U2 R' B2 U' B' D' U' B2 D' L' D2 U2 L 
9. (8.62) U2 F2 L' D' L' F2 L2 F U' F2 R U2 R F2 B2 R' L' F2 U2 L2 
10. 9.91 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' U2 L B L F2 R' D2 U' B' 
11. 10.44 D2 F2 R2 B L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L D L F R D2 L2 D' R 
12. 11.07 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 R D' B' F U B F2 L' R' F2 

PB


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 14, 2013)

4x4x4
51.76 single, 1:03.62 average of 12, 1:07.29 average of 100
Bye bye sup-70 <3


----------



## Username (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I've found the cure for bad lookahead. It's called 4x4

3x3 PB ao100 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.62
worst time: 27.74

current avg5: 11.34 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 9.65 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 11.63 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 10.35 (σ = 1.15)

current avg100: 10.98 (σ = 1.02)
best avg100: 10.98 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 10.98 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 11.24

E: 23 sub10's in this session


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 14, 2013)

Username said:


> I think I've found the cure for bad lookahead. It's called 4x4
> 
> 3x3 PB ao100
> 
> ...



You've finally caught on! I didn't improve from 10.5 to 9.1 in a month by magic, it was because I already had the lookahead from 4x4, I just needed to practice 3x3! Sub-10, here you come!


----------



## Username (Nov 14, 2013)

Average of 12: 46.67
1. 46.19 L2 R' u' f2 F2 R u2 f B2 R2 B' D L' u r B' f F' U2 f2 r2 D' f' D2 u' U' R2 u L' f' D' r2 B' L' B D' U f2 r' L' 
2. 49.88 B2 L' F D u' f D L R2 F r' D2 f2 U F D2 R U2 F' r B2 f2 F L f2 L u' L F2 L2 U' D L f L' U2 B2 D B' D 
3. (41.79) R' L2 B2 U2 D2 u2 r' L2 F' R' U2 r B u F u2 F2 u' R' u F' L F L' U' u2 f2 R2 r D' B2 u R' F2 B' f2 r L F2 r' 
4. 44.48 f r' f F' R' L' F2 D' r2 D' r F L2 f' U' R2 r2 f B r2 F2 L' R U2 R D f2 R L' B2 L' f L' R' D2 u2 U' f R B' 
5. 49.41 U u B U' R' f' U u' f2 u2 f' L' u' r L2 R' B U' R' F' u2 R2 r2 U B r' u' B' U R2 L U' u' f' D L' u2 f F L' 
6. 43.05 f2 D2 u2 F2 L f' U2 L2 B2 R' u2 F' U' F2 B R r u2 B L D r' u2 D' L B' L2 f2 r F2 R2 r f' D' F' B2 R u' R' L2 
7. (51.38) D L r2 U D' B' R' D' F u' F' R f' u' U2 r2 R' u L2 r f2 U L R' f2 L' B2 u2 U L2 u2 f' U R' U2 L D2 f U' D 
8. 47.76 D R' u' L F U D2 u2 L' r2 R2 U B2 r' u2 F r2 L U' D2 R U2 D' B2 F' u L2 R' u2 U2 F R2 U2 D2 f2 R2 U2 B' U' F 
9. 47.64 B' F2 D L B u U' L' B D' u F2 B' U2 B' L2 f r' F R' u r' f F' L' r' D' L u' f F2 r F' f2 U B' F2 r' D2 u2 
10. 44.96 B U2 L' D2 f F r L' U L' B f r D' B' F u L D2 U' F2 r2 D' f' U R U2 R u2 U' R2 D2 L' B r' B D2 r2 f' L' 
11. 49.27 B' R2 L F2 R D r2 B2 D2 f' u2 D U r U2 D2 u' r f U' L' r D2 U u2 B' u' L' f L2 f B2 u r u F2 B2 L f2 u' 
12. 44.08 U2 R2 D' f L2 F' D' u f' F' r2 L' D2 L' U' r' F U' r L R2 f D R2 F2 u r' u' F2 L2 r' U2 F' R u2 F' B' L R F2 

yau. Became unsure about switching to hoya, tried yau and got this. Probably going to continue yau


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 14, 2013)

Username said:


> I think I've found the cure for bad lookahead. It's called 4x4
> 
> 3x3 PB ao100
> 
> ...


U mean 4x4 = good for look ahead?


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 14, 2013)

1.97, 1.52, (1.32), 1.99, (4.72), 1.71, 1.98, 2.16, 1.80, 2.44, 2.34, 1.35 = 1.93 avg12

1.52, (1.32), 1.99, (4.72), 1.71 = 1.74 avg5

STACKMAT + Moyu

2.12 session avg

edit: a little bit of shock oil and this thing flies, fastest cube I have ever tried ever.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 14, 2013)

7.58

60 HTM/7.58 = 7.91 dat tps cray cray


B' D2 R2 B R F' L2 D F L D2 L' B2 L U B' D2 F2 B' R D' U2 L2 D2 F' 

y' x //inspection

U R U' x' U' R2 //Cross

L' U' L U D' R U' R' D //1st Pair

U2 y' R' U2 R U R' U' R //2nd pair

U' L' U L U' y L U' L' //3rd pair

y' U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R //4th Pair

U f R U R2 U' R' U R U' f' //OLL

y' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' //PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 14, 2013)

OH PB single: 21.62 PLL skip
R U2 F2 D F B U2 L B L2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R'

Reconstruction:
R U2 F2 D F B U2 L B L2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R'

y x' //Inspection
U R U' R' y' L2 U' y L' u2 //2x2
L' B' R' U2 R //2x2x3
x' y' F' R U R'//Orient Edges
y' R U' R U2 R' U R U R U R'//Last 2 Pairs
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
View at alg.garron.us

petrus ftw


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

bran said:


> Aw hell naw, I don't wanna go up against any of them.



Feliks vs Giovanni
Jayden vs Kirt
You'd probably go against someone who averages 11+ assuming you don't get lucky in the 2nd round or mess up badly


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 14, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-14
avg of 5: 1:47.54

Time List:
1. (2:03.29) b2 B D R' b' l2 U2 l2 b d r' u2 F2 f b' D U2 l L' r F2 r' L2 b r U' b u2 B2 l2 U F2 d2 r l' R u2 d' r2 B L2 l' U d D' b' r2 u2 R2 u B' R' u2 U2 F' L d U f2 D2 
2. 1:53.29 U' B L2 B2 U' r2 L2 U d l d' u' r2 B' l' d F2 L B' U L2 r d' l' D2 b2 r2 l2 F2 L2 r' f U2 b' r2 l d2 F2 L2 u2 b' f D2 u2 r l L2 R2 d2 F2 u r2 L2 D U' F2 U b2 B' L2 
3. 1:45.97 f2 u2 U2 b2 l2 u2 R2 D' f' r2 B D' R2 u r d2 b2 u' B' f' U l2 u' l2 u2 B2 F f2 u2 U R' d R' F B' u b f l B' L' l u' R b U2 R' r' b2 U' L' l b2 F B2 f' l f2 l' R 
4. 1:43.35 d R' f D U' R' f' r' F2 U d2 D2 R' b2 f' L d2 b2 f' B F' R2 u' L' u' D l2 d' D' f d u U' b' f2 U b' B u r D2 r' B' u' U' d2 L' R2 f L2 D2 b u' d' L2 F2 R2 d2 b' D2 
5. (1:41.10) L' D2 U l2 U' b' L2 b u2 d F' f r u' D l u' l F2 B u F u' F' f' U d u B2 b' D' r L' B2 r b' d2 R2 b' d' b' U F' U l d L2 d2 U2 R' D2 l2 B U2 R D d B L2 b2


----------



## KCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

yay PLL skip
24.91 D L2 F' B2 Fw' R' Rw Fw' D2 Rw Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 U Fw B2 Uw' F' B2 L2 Fw Uw' F' U' Fw R Fw2 L' B2 L' U' B' Uw F'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2013)

KCuber said:


> yay PLL skip
> 24.91 D L2 F' B2 Fw' R' Rw Fw' D2 Rw Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 U Fw B2 Uw' F' B2 L2 Fw Uw' F' U' Fw R Fw2 L' B2 L' U' B' Uw F'


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 14, 2013)

7.98 3x3 PLL Skip

U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 L U2 F' U B' U' L' F2 R2 D

Inspection: z' x'
2x2x2 + 1 Cross edge: D' R2 U' R L' U
2x2x3: x'2 U' y R U' R'
Last Cross Edge: U' L2 
F2L-3: y2 R' U R U2 y R U R' 
F2L-4: y' R U R'
OLL: r U r' R U R' U' L F' L'
PLL: U2

33 HTM/7.98 = 4.14 TPS

Fun solution with a bunch of rotations...


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 14, 2013)

woo pb ao50 and a nice ao12
number of times: 52/52
best time: 9.45
worst time: 16.91

current avg5: 11.61 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 11.61 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 11.88 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 11.88 (σ = 0.86)

current avg50: 12.42 (σ = 1.03)
best avg50: 12.42 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 12.45 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 12.50


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 14, 2013)

KCuber said:


> yay PLL skip
> 24.91 D L2 F' B2 Fw' R' Rw Fw' D2 Rw Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 U Fw B2 Uw' F' B2 L2 Fw Uw' F' U' Fw R Fw2 L' B2 L' U' B' Uw F'



What did I just see O.O


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 14, 2013)

KCuber said:


> yay PLL skip
> 24.91 D L2 F' B2 Fw' R' Rw Fw' D2 Rw Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 U Fw B2 Uw' F' B2 L2 Fw Uw' F' U' Fw R Fw2 L' B2 L' U' B' Uw F'



wat even


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

Several days old.. But got a 9 TPS solve and made Chris major jelly


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2013)

1. 8.08 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F U B D' F2 D2 R' U R' U

sub-4 F2L


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1. 8.08 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F U B D' F2 D2 R' U R' U
> 
> sub-4 F2L



Damn, super fast F2L yet, whilst a decent time, not amazing 

I just got a (bad) average of 5 with a PLL skip 11;

14.41, 14.38,14.44, 11.49,14.47

I wonder how consistent it would've been with the 11 having a bad PLL.


----------



## bran (Nov 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Feliks vs Giovanni
> Jayden vs Kirt
> You'd probably go against someone who averages 11+ assuming you don't get lucky in the 2nd round or mess up badly



That's sounds much better because I know I'm going to fail really bad in the competition


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 15, 2013)

yæ

2x2 (stackmat PB) Average of 12: 2.182
1. 1.901 U R U' F U2 F U' R2 U2 
2. (3.609) U2 F R' F U' R' U' R' U' 
3. 2.533 F R' F' U' R U F2 R' U' R' 
4. 1.957 F2 U F U R U' R2 F' U' 
5. 1.740 R2 F' U2 R F' U2 F' R2 F 
6. 2.871 F' U' R U' F' R' U' R' U' 
7. 2.191 R F' U F2 R2 F' U' F U 
8. 2.103 R F' U R2 U R U' F U2 
9. 1.913 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 
10. 2.342 F' R2 U F R2 U' F R' U' 
11. (1.730) R U' R' F R U' R2 U' R' U' 
12. 2.267 U2 R' U R' U F2 R2 U R


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 15, 2013)

KCuber said:


> yay PLL skip
> 24.91 D L2 F' B2 Fw' R' Rw Fw' D2 Rw Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 U Fw B2 Uw' F' B2 L2 Fw Uw' F' U' Fw R Fw2 L' B2 L' U' B' Uw F'


----------



## qaz (Nov 15, 2013)

9.61 pyra avg100, 8.64 avg12, 7.45 avg5, 3.58 single


Spoiler



Pyraminx
Nov 14, 2013 7:08:28 PM - 8:02:23 PM

Mean: 9.60
Average: 9.61
Best time: 3.58
Median: 9.59
Worst time: 14.31
Standard deviation: 1.89

Best average of 5: 7.45
47-51 - (6.94) (9.35) 7.36 6.96 8.04

Best average of 12: 8.64
9-20 - (3.58) 9.09 9.48 6.62 (10.39) 10.16 6.86 9.16 8.99 9.94 8.97 7.15

1. 10.95 U B' R L U R' L b u'
2. 11.00 U' R' U' B R B' U' L' b' r l
3. 9.58 U L R L' U B L b' l
4. 9.07 B' U B' U' L R' U L' r'
5. 10.37 B' L U B U B' L U' b' r u'
6. 10.01 B U B' R' B U' R U' b' r' l' u
7. 7.78 B' R U R U R' U r l
8. 11.77 L' R' L B' U L' U R' b' l' u'
9. 3.58 B' L B L' b' r u
10. 9.09 R' L R L' U R' L b r l'
11. 9.48 R U B L R' L' U' B b' l
12. 6.62 B' U B' U' B' U R' U' b' u
13. 10.39 U' B' R L U' L' B' U' L' r' l
14. 10.16 U' L' U R L U R L U' b r u'
15. 6.86 B L R' B U' R' B U b' u'
16. 9.16 U' L R' U' B L' R' U' r
17. 8.99 R L' B U' L R' L U' r' l
18. 9.94 R' B R' U L R' B U' b' r l u
19. 8.97 R L' U B U R U B r' l'
20. 7.15 L U' B R L' B R' U' b' r
21. 9.59 U R' B' L' R L' R L' b' r l
22. 5.83 R' U' B' R' U' B L' r
23. 9.73 R B' L B' R' L' B L' U' b' l' u
24. 8.85 L U' R B R U' B b' r' l' u
25. 9.92 U' R U' L' U' R L U b r l u
26. 11.34 R L' U' R U B U L' r' l' u
27. 11.89 U' L' B' R B U B' L' U' b r'
28. 10.48 B' L' R B L' B L' U b r' u
29. 10.39 R' B R B' R B' L R U' b r l u
30. 6.97 R U L' B' R B' U' B' U b'
31. 9.80 R U L B R U R' L' b r' l u
32. 8.69 U' R' U' L' R' L' U R' U' r l' u
33. 9.28 L' R' B' L U' R L' U l u'
34. 8.86 L R B R' U R U L' U r' l' u'
35. 9.86 B L R' B R' L' B U' r' l u'
36. 10.42 R L U R L' B L' U' r l
37. 10.45 U R' B U' L U' B U b' r l' u'
38. 13.58 L' U' R L' U R' L' R' b' l'
39. 9.63 U R' B L U B U R b' l u
40. 7.53 R' L U' B' R L B U r' l' u
41. 9.96 B R U B' L' B' L R' b r'
42. 14.31 B U' B U' L R' U B b r' l u
43. 13.02 R U L' B R L' B R' U' b' u
44. 11.74 U' R B U' R' L B' L b' l u
45. 8.69 U R' L' U' B R L R' r' l
46. 8.77 L U R' L U R' U' R' U' b r' u'
47. 6.94 U L B R' U L B' U u'
48. 9.35 R' L' B U L B L U b' l u'
49. 7.36 B' R' L' R' L' B R' b r
50. 6.96 L U' L B U' R L U' b' u
51. 8.04 L' R' U' R U' L B' L' b' r' l
52. 11.67 B L U' L R' U L' U b r u
53. 9.29 B' U' B' R' B' L U' R' b r
54. 11.70 L R' U B' L' R L U r' u'
55. 9.33 R' U B' R U R' L B b' l u'
56. 8.57 B' U' R' U' L R L' b' l
57. 9.27 L R' U R' U' L' B l u'
58. 9.23 U' L B R L U R' L' b r l
59. 9.55 R' B L' B' R' L U' L' r l u'
60. 9.14 B' U L R L B L' U' b r' l u
61. 10.10 R' L' B U' R' L' B' L' b' r' l u'
62. 8.93 U B' L' U' B U' R' L' U' b r l' u'
63. 5.77 L' R' U L' B U' B L' b' r' l
64. 9.73 L' U' R' U' B' U' B R' r' l u'
65. 6.44 U B L' R U L B' U' r l
66. 14.22 R' U' B L' U R' L' U' b r l u'
67. 10.12 U' L' U B' L R U' b r l' u
68. 8.89 B L' R U B L R' L' r u'
69. 10.02 U R' L' U B' R' U' R U' r l u'
70. 10.09 U L U L B U' B L' r' l
71. 11.81 B' L' B L' U R' L' b r u
72. 9.02 L' R L B U R U' L b r l u
73. 13.06 U L' R' B L U' R L' U' b' r' l' u
74. 9.77 U' B' U B U' L B' U r' l' u'
75. 9.75 R' L' R' L U' R B r l' u
76. 10.40 L U' B' R B' U' R' U' b' r'
77. 9.98 R' L' U' B U' R U r'
78. 10.68 B U' L' U' B U' R' U' b r' l' u'
79. 9.05 R B L B R U R' U' b r u
80. 9.56 L' R' U L' R L' B' L b' r' l' u'
81. 10.74 B' L R' B R U R L' b r l u'
82. 5.78 U B U L U' L' R L' u'
83. 7.71 L' U' B' R' B' U' R' U r' l
84. 8.98 U B U' R' B' U R B U' b' r u'
85. 12.85 R' U' R' L B' U' L' R r l'
86. 10.99 U R' B L' B' L' B U' r l
87. 9.29 B L' R B' U B' U' L' l
88. 10.16 B' U B R L' U' L b r l' u'
89. 12.55 L' U L' B R L U R' L r u'
90. 7.38 R B' U L' U B U' b' l
91. 8.77 L' B U R' B U' B' L r l' u'
92. 9.81 L' U B L B' L R U' r' l u
93. 12.61 U' B' L' U B' U' L' U' b r' l' u'
94. 12.06 U B L B L B' R B' U' b' r' l u
95. 9.01 L' R B' U' L R U R b r' u'
96. 7.26 B L B' L U' B L U
97. 7.62 L B R U' B R U' R U b' r' l'
98. 13.37 R U' L R' L U B R r u
99. 8.28 R B' U' R B' U' L R' b r l u'
100. 10.33 L R U' B U' R B L' b' l' u'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2013)

Spoiler



15.94, 14.42, 14.37, 14.70, 14.21, 12.63, 14.29, 13.54, 14.50, 14.89, 11.34, 14.27, 12.02, 15.96, 12.02, 11.66, 12.84, 16.81, 13.75, 13.47, 13.13, 15.37, 14.74, 13.61, 15.17, 13.50, 20.67, 15.96, 16.65, 17.02, 12.61, 12.30, 13.98, 14.70, 15.17, 10.60, 12.54, 12.20, 14.69, 11.62, 14.58, 15.26, 13.02, 15.18, 15.74, 16.15, 12.00, 12.97, 11.16, 11.96, 15.66, 13.06, 13.66, 12.82, 11.76, 14.39, 13.43, 11.84, 13.77, (16.82), 11.90, 11.99, 12.50, 11.35, 13.34, 13.82, 13.18, 15.34, 12.82, 14.28, (8.32), 14.61, (20.44), (8.67), 12.45, (10.07), 12.97, 14.52, 12.59, 13.02, 16.02, 10.86, 14.09, 14.10, 13.82, 13.62, 13.08, 13.17, (17.58), 12.43, 16.04, 13.80, 13.28, 15.08, 12.85, 15.72, 13.24, 10.11, 14.27, 14.93, 12.06



13.26 average of 50
12.58 average of 12
11.83 average of 5

Only average is 50 is "good for me". I was averaging about 16+ 2 days ago so I'm back to where I used to be and a little faster. Getting sub 10s extremely frequently which is nice.

8.32 U' R2 F' D' R2 L D2 F' D R L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D 

Decent single, was full step iirc. Was part of the average of 12: (8.32), 14.61, (20.44), 8.67, 12.45, 10.07, 12.97, 14.52, 12.59, 13.02, 16.02, 10.86,

Counting 16 and two 14s 

One of the 8s was PLL skip, the other was just short F2L with no pauses.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 15, 2013)

1:41.33 Feet PB single. Fullstep with a G perm lol


----------



## uvafan (Nov 15, 2013)

Average of 12: 54.22
1. 54.88 f D2 u U R F r F' r' u2 D2 R f2 r2 L' f' D2 B f' U D' B' L U2 L2 B2 u2 r L R U2 B U' D' r2 f' U B2 r D
2. (1:05.59) U2 L2 r2 D' U' R2 F' u2 L' F2 U' u2 F2 u2 f R' B2 L2 F2 D' f' L f2 u2 U R' r L' u' R' D2 R' B' f2 R F B2 D r' B2
3. (47.26) F' B u2 r' D B2 D2 R U2 B' f' u2 R' L2 u' B' U2 L' r U2 B D U' L' D F' R L B R U r2 R' f' L2 B' u' R2 f2 D
4. 57.41 R r' u f U' F U L B' F' L2 R' r2 D F2 r u2 f' u2 R2 U B f D L U' B2 D2 L2 u F' r F2 B' D L F f' U u2
5. 50.75 U2 r' L2 F' f' R2 B' F2 L' U r f r F' f' U f2 R2 u2 F2 L B R' D2 F' D U2 u' L' R D' f' L u' D B2 U u D2 B'
6. 52.08 u D B' r2 F2 U2 r2 L u2 r u U2 F' R' r B U L' R D2 B2 f2 r2 f2 D2 r' R' f L' u D B' r2 F' R2 u U2 f U2 L2
7. 50.59 U L u r' F' r' U2 F' L2 r D2 F' D2 u2 B u U2 D r f D B F2 f' R2 D2 R F U u' F B2 R2 B2 D2 u B2 f2 r2 u'
8. 56.84 r' B D' F2 L2 u r2 u' f R2 D' F' L2 u F2 B2 r2 R D u f F U' F2 f' u2 L' F' R u D L2 D2 B' u F2 r2 L2 F L
9. 52.53 u2 U L2 r R B2 U' L' R f2 R u' L2 f' R2 F U' f2 L' F D' F r U B' F' R' U' u' f2 R u' R F2 u2 B2 L' R' B' f'
10. 59.56 f u' R D U' B U' D' f2 B' R L F' D L R2 r' B' L u' F D L u2 F2 r2 B L2 F' r2 R u F' u B u' B2 F2 f' U
11. 55.32 U2 R r f2 B U' L2 f2 r' f u' B U' R' u2 D f' L D2 r' L D u2 R' r' f L' r' U u' B2 U' D u2 r2 B L' R2 F2 U2
12. 52.28 R2 D R2 D' L f2 u L2 u2 F2 L2 f' D2 B r2 B r U u' B' F' u D' R L2 B D' L2 r' u2 B2 L2 R' D' B2 F U2 u2 D2 L' 
Solves 3-7 make 51.14 avg5! 
Counting 59 tho...  tried to roll the sup1 out, got another sup1 haha...


----------



## qaz (Nov 15, 2013)

49.71 4x4 single w/ PLL skip

first sub-50 yay


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 15, 2013)

1. 4.98 B U2 R2 D R' U2 R F' D' R' U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 

With Gans 3 V2


----------



## kcl (Nov 15, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 4.98 B U2 R2 D R' U2 R F' D' R' U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U L2
> 
> With Gans 3 V2



Wat


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

3rd sub-6 evar

5.83 L2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 U' B2 U L' R' U F' D' F2 L' 

z2 F R D F L'
R' U' R L' U L
R U R' U2 R U' R'
y R U' R' U R' U' R
R U2 R' U R U' R'

U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'

41 moves / 7.03 tps only


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2013)

1. 8.55 F' D' B U D2 L2 B' L D F D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 

x' z'
R U R U' y' R' U' R2 U' R' L' U L
U2 R U' R'
y U2 R' U R
U' r' U2 R U R' U r 
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
x2 y' M' U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2

58/8.55 = 6.79 TPS


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

everyones getting so fast!!! stop!


----------



## Username (Nov 15, 2013)

Average of 5: 41.29
1. 41.94 B f u U R' r u' B2 r' F2 U u f R B2 r2 u2 L' r U2 f' u' L F B2 L F' u2 F' B2 R2 B2 D' L D' U2 f D' B R 
2. (50.14) U f' R r B2 D f' L2 F D F u' r2 B' D F B L2 D' B' F' r R B' U' f2 F' D2 r F2 f R2 F' u L R2 u2 F2 L r 
3. 40.13 r2 B L' R' f' u U R' r u' B2 F r' L D2 L' u U' r' F' B' u F2 D r' f2 U' R' U2 D F' f' L u B r' F' u2 F' u' 
4. (39.56) F f' U R B2 r2 U2 F D' u2 F B r' F2 u2 U r' B F r' u U f' r U' D' B U R B F2 f2 U R2 f2 F' L' u r u' 
5. 41.80 f2 B2 F2 L' B2 u f B U D B' U L' r' f2 r D u2 R u f2 r' u2 U r D2 f2 F2 B' R' L' D2 r u R2 u U' f2 D F2


----------



## KCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

wtf almost sub one
1:00.07 F Uw F Uw L Lw2 Rw' U D2 R2 Uw' R Fw2 D' U' Uw2 R B Uw' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 L' U Fw2 F Bw' B2 R2 Uw L2 Fw Bw2 R F' Lw2 Uw Bw2 B Fw Uw' Rw Dw' Rw Bw2 D' Uw' U2 Lw' R2 Bw2 Lw Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw Rw2 R Uw' 
5x5 is fun too


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 15, 2013)

6.85	B L B' R2 L U D2 L' F L B2 U B' R U' L2 R U R U D' F2 D B' L'
11.79	L2 B2 L' R2 U' L B F L D2 U R B' D U B L' F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 F B
11.01	R D F2 D2 L F' B2 D' F U2 L2 B' D' R' L D2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 D'
11.90	U' F' U2 B2 L2 R U B' R' B2 L R U2 L2 F2 D R D2 B' L2 B L F' R' F
7.71	F U L B2 U' R' D2 B' F2 D' L D' U L' U L2 D2 U' F U L' B2 D L B2

like a boss.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha Drew, I had a counting 8 and 2 14s yesterday. Hopefully inconsistency means improvement?


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 15, 2013)

Successfully tracked a pair while inserting another. I was like "hey there corner, you gonna be part of my next pair... well hey there edge, you gonna be part of my next pair too!" And I was totally right!

Seriously though, lookahead is starting to click. May not rank alongside the good old 5.xx 154tps posts, but it's a massive achievement for me, so whatevs!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 15, 2013)

WAT 4x4
(32.69), 38.94, (41.54), 39.10, 36.81=38.28
First sub-40 avg, sub 39 avg
32 is a pb too
Just got CN w/ yau


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 15, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> WAT 4x4
> (32.69), 38.94, (41.54), 39.10, 36.81=38.28
> First sub-40 avg, sub 39 avg
> 32 is a pb too
> Just got CN w/ yau



 how did you get this but got a 55 official average like a month and a half ago?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> how did you get this but got a 55 official average like a month and a half ago?



I got a Shengshou V3 and became CN. My V4 is crappy. Also there were 0 OLL parities and 3 PLL parities.


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 16, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf almost sub one
> 1:00.07 F Uw F Uw L Lw2 Rw' U D2 R2 Uw' R Fw2 D' U' Uw2 R B Uw' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 L' U Fw2 F Bw' B2 R2 Uw L2 Fw Bw2 R F' Lw2 Uw Bw2 B Fw Uw' Rw Dw' Rw Bw2 D' Uw' U2 Lw' R2 Bw2 Lw Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw Rw2 R Uw'
> 5x5 is fun too



oh no, don't get fast at 5x5 too


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay, not quite PB, but really really good...

1.	8.30	D' U2 L R2 U L R D U B2 F D2 L D' R' U' B' F' L' R D U' B2 L R
2.	8.30	L2 R2 D L R D U' B R2 F' D2 U B F2 U' L2 R2 U' B' F' L' R D L' R
3.	7.66	L2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 R D' L R' U B2 F' D R' U2 L' R' D U L' F D' B
4.	8.83	B L R' F L D2 L2 D U B F2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 F2 R F D' U B2 U' F L'
5.	8.52	B2 F' D2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 F' D2 U L D' L2 R F D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 L2 U2
6.	(6.58)	D U' B2 U2 B' U R' B' F L2 U2 L' R2 U' L' R' B' F L R2 U B F' L R
7.	7.72	B2 D2 L2 D U' L D' L2 D U' B' F2 D2 U2 B L B R B2 F D2 U L' B2 F
8.	7.24	U L' D' B2 F2 D2 R' D L2 D' F L' B U' B F2 D U L D2 L2 R2 D U2 L
9.	7.71	D' R B2 U2 L U2 L2 B' U2 B2 D F' D' U L2 R2 F2 L B2 L2 R' D U R F
10.	8.79	L' R D L' R2 B2 F' L' R F2 L U2 L' D U L' R2 D2 F L' F L B2 L' F2
11.	(9.32)	L2 R B2 F' D U B2 F R' F L R B F' U' B2 F U2 B2 F2 R' F' L' F R'
12.	7.85	D2 B' D2 L R2 B2 D2 L' R' B2 R2 D2 U F D' U' L' D U' L' R' D' U L U2


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 16, 2013)

8.48 ao100 with 7.80 ao12. Also had a 7.65 ao12 today.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.48
1. 7.61 B2 U L' F' U2 F' D2 L' U' R U2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F 
2. (6.86) B2 L B2 L R F2 L' U2 B2 D2 R' U' R B F2 U' L D' B F2 R' 
3. (6.93) F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R F2 D2 L B2 U2 B' U' F' U2 L' B D' F2 U 
4. 7.88 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B' R F' L D' R2 B F R' U' 
5. 7.69 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U R U' L2 D2 R' B2 F R B2 U2 
6. 7.71 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' R' U' F L2 D R2 B2 R2 F 
7. 7.52 F' L D2 F' R' L2 F B2 U F' U2 B2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 
8. 9.89 B2 R B2 R' F2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 L' F U B2 L' R2 B R D2 F' D 
9. 8.81 R D2 L U2 L' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F' D L' R' B2 L B F D' F' 
10. 7.63 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U L U' F D B D' B D2 U B2 
11. 8.57 R2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2 U B2 R F' D2 B' F2 L' U' B2 F2 L 
12. 7.61 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L2 D' L B2 F R' B' D' R D2 R' 
13. 8.89 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L U2 F L F D U' L U F 
14. 7.99 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B F2 L2 U2 B U2 R U L2 B U2 F2 R' D' F2 R 
15. 8.58 B' D' R' U' B2 L' U B2 R' D F2 R2 F R2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' 
16. 7.69 R B L2 D L2 F L2 U F L D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 
17. 7.85 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B U' B2 D R2 D' R' B2 L U 
18. 8.61 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R B' D' U' L' B2 L2 D2 F2 
19. 8.12 R2 U R' F D' L U' B D2 R B2 U2 R2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 
20. 8.60 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R U2 L F R2 B2 D U F' R2 
21. (12.44) L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D F' L' B R U' F' D B2 D R' F 
22. 9.08 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D' L' U' R' D B2 U' F' U R2 D' 
23. 9.30 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D F2 R D2 B D' U2 B2 L2 U' 
24. 7.04 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L R B2 L' U2 L2 B' D' L' F2 U' R F2 R B 
25. 8.86 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' L F' U R2 D F2 L 
26. 7.32 R D F2 D F B2 D F' B' R2 L B2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' D2 
27. 8.07 R U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L' R B' D2 U L' F R2 U R' B2 L2 
28. 9.95 F L U F2 D R L' F2 U F L2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 
29. 7.44 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 L D' B D2 R D' U' 
30. 9.56 F D R L2 U2 F2 U' R2 L U F R2 F D2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 
31. (6.10) U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 D2 U L D' F' R F' U2 R2 B' F 
32. 8.47 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L' R' B' U B2 U2 F' U R' U2 
33. 8.11 U L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R F' D L' R2 F L R2 D2 L' 
34. 8.14 B2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 B' D2 B L2 U F U R F L' U' L2 U2 R 
35. 9.77 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' R' F' R2 B' L' B F' D F2 U L' 
36. 8.47 D B2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L F' R B F2 R' F' L2 R 
37. 9.30 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B U2 B2 L' U2 B' D' L' U2 F 
38. 9.12 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 D F' R2 D R' F' D2 F' D' L2 U 
39. 8.52 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' B R U F L D2 R' D F 
40. 8.46 D2 R B2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 R U' B' D R B' F' U' F2 U' F 
41. 10.37 F2 D2 L D R' D' L' U F U2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' 
42. 8.78 B F D2 L2 F U2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 L' B' L2 F2 D2 R D B' F' U 
43. 7.77 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 F2 R B' L2 R' D R U' B R' U' 
44. 8.41 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' F2 D' R' F' U2 B D' U' B 
45. (11.98+) R L' B U R2 L2 U' R F' U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 
46. 8.88 B2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R U' L' F D B2 U R F2 U' R2 
47. 8.03 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 L F' U2 L' F' U R' D' F L2 
48. (7.00) L2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B' R' D R2 B' U' F R' U' F 
49. 8.64 F R L2 U2 F R2 D F B2 L D2 B' U2 D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 U2 
50. 10.23 F2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 U L2 R2 F2 R' F' D' L F U F' D R2 D2 
51. (DNF(8.44)) F2 D2 L U L U2 F2 B' R2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 
52. 7.58 L F' L2 D' F D2 B' U' D L' U2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U 
53. 8.08 R2 F' L B2 D' F2 L' B D2 R' U' R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 
54. 8.83 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' B R2 F' L F2 R U' L' R' 
55. 10.62 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D L U F R2 B2 R' D' L' U' R 
56. 10.11 F2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B' L U2 B U F' U' F D' 
57. 8.05 F2 L' F' U2 L' D2 F L U' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 R' L2 F2 B2 
58. 7.38 L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 F2 D L B' D' R' B2 D' R2 B' R' F 
59. 9.91 D2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' U' F U' B2 R2 D' B2 R' B' L2 
60. 7.97 B2 F2 L D2 R' F2 L' R2 U2 L2 R' B' U2 F D' U R B R' D2 L' 
61. 10.05 F D2 B D2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 F R2 D' R U2 L B F' U' F R2 D 
62. 7.50 B' D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B D2 L F' L B' R' U' L2 U F2 
63. 7.75 D2 U2 L R U2 L D2 R D2 R' D R B F D' R2 U L2 D2 
64. 8.03 U2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D L' F' R' B' F' U' F' L2 U' 
65. 8.88 D2 R U' B D L D2 F' L' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 
66. 7.47 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U' F' R B' D F2 L' R F2 D' U 
67. 7.71 U B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F' U B' L2 U2 L U R' F L' R' 
68. 8.33 F' U R F' U' R2 D2 F U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 D 
69. 7.90 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L' R B D' R' D2 L2 R2 B' U' 
70. 7.85 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B' L D' L2 R D F R2 D' F' 
71. 8.94 F2 D' U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F' R F' D2 F' U R2 U' F D' 
72. 9.72 D U2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R U' R2 D' B U' R' D' L2 R' 
73. 9.30 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 D R' B D' R' D L B F 
74. 8.35 L2 D R B R2 D' B2 U L2 F' R2 L2 F2 R D2 L F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 
75. 8.08 U' F2 L' U2 B' U' F' D B' U B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 D2 
76. 7.46 F D2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 R U B L B R2 F' U2 R' F 
77. (16.77) B' U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L' F2 R D' L2 B' R F' D 
78. 9.22 L' F' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U R' U F2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 
79. 8.58 U2 F U2 L B' L U L' U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 
80. (6.93) R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' B' U' R U' B D' L B' L F2 
81. 8.27 U' R2 U L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' B F2 U' B' D2 U2 L R2 D' 
82. 7.71 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B2 R2 B R' B2 F2 R U L B2 R D U2 
83. 7.92 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L F' R' B2 L2 U B2 U' L' 
84. 7.04 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B' R2 D' U' L2 F' D2 F U L 
85. 7.40 B' U2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 L U' B2 U2 B U B2 D L' B' 
86. 9.49 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D B R' D B' F' L' U2 L2 R' U 
87. (11.59+) D2 R' U2 L F2 L' B2 R F2 L R D' B F' L' R2 F L D R' B' 
88. 9.08 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' U2 L' U L B U B2 L U2 B 
89. 8.72 F L B R U' L' D' L' B L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 
90. 8.53 U L D2 B2 R2 D2 R U' F' B' R F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 R' 
91. 8.69 F2 L2 B L2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L2 D F D' L' U B' F D L' 
92. 8.44 D2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L D' R B R B R' F U F' 
93. 8.24 R U2 L2 R U2 R D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D' B' R D' F2 D' B' R2 B' R' 
94. 9.06 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D R' D' B D' U B R2 D2 L' B' 
95. 8.89 L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L R' U R' B2 R U B F' R 
96. 7.63 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L' F L' D' R D' U' F2 L2 U 
97. 10.00 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 F D2 U F D2 F2 D B' R B2 
98. 7.57 D F2 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' F2 D L U B' F L' 
99. 8.94 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L' F' U' F R B D' 
100. 8.53 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B D' F L F2 D2 R U2 R2


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 16, 2013)

*8.38* PB 3x3 average of 12 

I lost the times  But I remember that 9.00 was my worst time


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally feel like I'm starting to improve again.
Pb
Average of 12: 11.49
1. 10.23 D2 B2 R' U2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R U' R D B' D' R' B2 F' L2 
2. (9.68) D B2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D B D U B' U2 F' D R' D2 R 
3. 12.13 B D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B R D2 L R' D R2 U L R' 
4. 10.86 U2 R2 F2 D U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B U2 R' B2 D L F D' L' R2 U 
5. 11.62 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 R F2 L B' D2 U2 B D2 U' F' 
6. 12.83 R2 L' B L' B2 D' F' U' F' D' R B2 R2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 D2 
7. 11.06 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L F2 U2 B' F2 L' D2 U L 
8. 12.25 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R' U2 F U B' R U' L2 F' L' 
9. 11.52 L2 B2 F D2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F U L2 R2 B' L' D' L U2 B2 L' 
10. (15.84) F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L' R' U' R2 D' R' B' L F D R 
11. 10.64 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 U B2 U' F R2 U2 L D 
12. 11.78 R2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 F' L2 F' R2 B D F2 L R2 B' L2 D' R2 U2 F


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay!

(2.47)	U L' U' L R L r b'

Edit: Wat...

Average: 4.50
1.	(2.47)	U L' U' L R L r b' 
2.	(7.46)	U L' R B' L U R r b' 
3.	3.97	L U R' U' R' L R' r 
4.	5.39	L' U' L' R U R L' l' r u' 
5.	4.15	R U' L' R L B U R' r' b u'

Edit2: Double wat...

*Avg12: 5.30*
1.	(2.47)	U L' U' L R L r b' 
2.	7.46	U L' R B' L U R r b' 
3.	3.97	L U R' U' R' L R' r 
4.	5.39	L' U' L' R U R L' l' r u' 
5.	4.15	R U' L' R L B U R' r' b u' 
6.	(7.56)	U' L' B' U' B R U L l b u' 
7.	3.69	B R' B' U' R U L 
8.	4.87	R' U' L' U' L' U l' r b 
9.	7.11	L' R B R' U R' B' U' r' b' 
10.	5.41	U R B R B' U' B' L' R b' u' 
11.	6.08	R' U' L' B U L B U r' 
12.	4.90	U R' L R U L' B U l r b


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 16, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> oh no, don't get fast at 5x5 too



I'm just hoping he doesn't start taking 6x6 seriously


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

Faz 5x5 WR average and WR OH single

wat


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Faz 5x5 WR average and WR OH single
> 
> wat



The OH record will stand for 3+ years, guaranteed.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Nov 16, 2013)

PB single with ridiculous scramble. 
21.81 s 
R' U' R' D' F' R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' B L' F2 U2 R F R2 F' L' D' B' D2 F
Sune 2 -look and pll skip.


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

Jay McNeill 1.99 2x2 CR avg wtf

so much going on in australia


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Jay McNeill 1.99 2x2 CR avg wtf
> 
> so much going on in australia



wut, GJ for Jayden


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 16, 2013)

3x3 WR avg.
6.91,	6.41,	(6.25), 7.30, 6.31 = *6.54*

WAT!?


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 16, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> 3x3 WR avg.
> 6.91,	6.41,	(6.25), 7.30, 6.31 = *6.54*
> 
> WAT!?



Well, the single WR was 6.65 2 years ago...

WAIT WHAT!?!? mid 6 avg is totally out of this world...
we need alex to defeat this XD


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 16, 2013)

11.34 single


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

35.94 u' R' B U' F2 D r2 f' R2 f D2 f' U2 r2 B' D2 u R2 F2 R' B' R2 r2 B' F2 u' R F r u' B u2 D' L' B2 F2 r2 F' u2 f'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 16, 2013)

LOL 36.93 4x4 single damn N Perm ahghgghhgggg PB


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2013)

Mindblown by what happened at Melbourne Cube Day


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 16, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> The OH record will stand for 3+ years, guaranteed.


I don't think so.


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.86
1. 8.80 B2 U B2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L D' R2 F' U' B2 D' B R U' 
2. 9.47 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F D F2 L2 D' R' F' L2 B F' 
3. (12.61) F2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L2 D' B2 L F' D U2 B U L 
4. 11.31 B2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 L' F' D2 R' B L B2 D B' U' R2 
5. (8.16) U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B R D2 R2 D2 B' F' U' F' U' 

damn counting 11


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 16, 2013)

48.50 megaminx single, with a 4 look last layer, wat.


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2013)

11.29 with an F perm. Can't reconstruct


----------



## bran (Nov 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 9.86
> 1. 8.80 B2 U B2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L D' R2 F' U' B2 D' B R U'
> 2. 9.47 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F D F2 L2 D' R' F' L2 B F'
> 3. (12.61) F2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L2 D' B2 L F' D U2 B U L
> ...



Nice I'm averaging about the same as you wanna race to sub 10 average of 100


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

bran said:


> Nice I'm averaging about the same as you wanna race to sub 10 average of 100



You're 0.5+ seconds faster than me


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 16, 2013)

Who exactly is Laurence Livesy? http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=313&cat=2&rnd=1
cause seriously, watch out Chris.


----------



## bran (Nov 16, 2013)

Username said:


> You're 0.5+ seconds faster than me



I have exams next week so you can catch up (I won't be surprised if you do, considering your progress thus far) still I need motivation to get faster.


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

bran said:


> I have exams next week so you can catch up (I won't be surprised if you do, considering your progress thus far) still I need motivation to get faster.



Well sure, we can race.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Who exactly is Laurence Livesy? http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=313&cat=2&rnd=1
> cause seriously, watch out Chris.



lol It was a mistake. It's fixed now.


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 16, 2013)

Another sub 20 ao5: 18.52

Look ahead gets more comfortable and I finally seem to improve again


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 16, 2013)

56.56 official Megaminx single


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> 56.56 official Megaminx single



Nice, well done.


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hit an eye to eye beer pong shot while doing sexy moves one handed in the other hand.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 16, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> 56.56 official Megaminx single





Average of 5: 13.09
1. 12.74 B2 R B2 L2 R' B2 R B2 R' U2 F2 D B' U' L2 U' R' D2 U2 R2
2. (25.06) L2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' U B L' D U' F' D2 R2 B R2
3. 12.73 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 D' L' D2 F L2 D' U' F L R' D
4. 13.79 U2 B2 R2 B' F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F R' B2 D' F' L D' B' F2 R' B2
5. (11.16) U2 D B' R2 U F' L D' B2 L' U2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 


Average of 12: 13.97
1. 13.79 U2 B2 R2 B' F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F R' B2 D' F' L D' B' F2 R' B2
2. (11.16) U2 D B' R2 U F' L D' B2 L' U2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2
3. 13.47 L' B' L2 U' R' B2 U B' L' F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U'
4. 15.71 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 L' B' R2 U' R2 D' U'
5. 12.68 B2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 L' U R2 D B2 F' U2
6. 15.28 R2 B2 R' U' R D2 L D2 F' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2
7. 14.38 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' B2 D L B L U L2 R' U'
8. (16.16) D2 L F2 U2 L D2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 B R D' L U2 B U B' F'
9. 13.62 F' L' B R2 U' B' L2 B2 D' L2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 F2
10. 13.61 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L D2 B' F' D' R U' F D2 U
11. 15.32 U R2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 D L' U2 L2 D' B L' U F U
12. 11.79 B2 L2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B U' B2 F2 R F' L D2 L2 U2 

Super stupid counting times, but best on video and first sub-14 nonetheless.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 16, 2013)

wtf, was doing hoya for fun, got 48.70 pll parity single

EDIT:
I think I"m gonna switch.

I know have a 57.53 avg5, and a 59.81 avg12 with counting 1:07 and 1:10, as well as a 53 DP single. :fp

Yau PBs were 45.54 single, 50.9x avg5, 54.2x avg12 - and I've only done 39 solves with Hoya.


----------



## nibble4bits (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay! I'm getting better, 2 weeks ago I was averaging around 30 seconds and I got this nice sub-25 ao50 today! Also broke my PB and now it is 16.28 
Look Ahead is getting better
P.D: I'm not sub-25 at all, I still consider myself sub-30 as I sometimes get 28, 29 secs times
Any tips?

Time List:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-16
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 16.28
worst: 29.83

mean of 3
current: 24.63 (σ = 3.37)
best: 21.02 (σ = 4.57)

avg of 5
current: 25.91 (σ = 2.20)
best: 22.01 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 12
current: 25.13 (σ = 2.40)
best: 23.24 (σ = 1.72)

avg of 50
current: 24.43 (σ = 2.30)
best: 24.43 (σ = 2.30)

Average: 24.43 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 24.43

Time List:
1. 28.09 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 L U R2 D2 F2 R F L R2 B' U' 
2. 21.92 L' B U' B' R' U' F' U2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 F2 D2 
3. 21.86 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B L' R2 F2 R B' L2 B R D2 
4. 28.59 B L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B' L U R' B D' L2 U R' B2 F2 
5. 23.69 L2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 R' B2 F R D' L' U B' L D2 
6. 22.76 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 F R U2 R U' L' B' F' U' B 
7. 25.11 D L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B U L' R F U2 F2 D' U' 
8. 22.50 R' U' L' U D' F2 R2 L B' R' U' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 
9. 21.67 R' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 R B D2 L2 R2 F' D F U' R D2 
10. 27.35 F2 D' B2 R D2 F2 U2 B' U' L2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 R2 L F2 R 
11. 27.53 B L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R D' B2 U2 R' B' F' D F2 D' 
12. 26.36 L U2 R B2 R' F2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 U L' B' D U2 F D L' 
13. 24.96 L2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 D' F' U' L R F' R B2 D2 L 
14. 24.76 L' D' B2 R' D' L' F2 D2 F' R U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 L' B2 R' 
15. 23.61 U L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D F' D' U' F2 L R2 B F2 U2 R 
16. 21.16 F2 B2 L2 D L2 B R' D R D2 B D2 L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 B' L2 
17. 28.53 R' B2 U2 L' R' D2 R D2 F2 U' B2 L U2 F D2 R2 F2 U' L' 
18. 24.39 L' U2 L' B2 L R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R D B' L' D' U' B2 L' D' F' U' 
19. 27.98 F' U' D R2 B2 U2 F U L' F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 
20. 23.86 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F L U R D' B U2 B2 R D 
21. 23.73 B D2 B U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F D2 L' F' U' B2 R U' F' D' R2 F 
22. 23.67 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B R D' B' L' D' R' U' B2 U2 
23. 21.52 R2 D F' D' R' L2 B2 D' F R2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 L2 
24. 29.83 B' D' R L U L B R U' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B L2 U2 
25. 16.28 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 F' L D R' F2 U F L' 
26. 21.37 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 B L' F2 D2 U' L D R2 B U 
27. 25.40 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L' F D' F R U2 L2 U2 B L' 
28. 22.82 B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' B' U L2 B2 L D' L2 U' F D2 
29. 26.50 R F' U2 F' D2 B' U B R' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 
30. 21.53 D B R' D F' R L B L B2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 F D2 F D2 B2 
31. 24.64 F' L2 U' D' F' L U' R2 F' L D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L' F2 
32. 24.55 L' D' F B R U' B' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 B R2 L2 F' D2 L2 
33. 22.43 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L B2 L U2 R F2 U B' L' D2 F' U2 L U2 R' 
34. 23.92 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L' B L' D' U' F' D' L' B L' R 
35. 29.72 D F D2 B2 D2 R' B' U' R' U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U' D L2 B2 
36. 23.48 D2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 F' D' L' R2 D' L' B' R2 
37. 21.56 B2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' R B' L F2 U L' D' R2 F' D2 
38. 20.80 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' U F' D F2 L' D F2 L B F 
39. 20.99 R U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 B' D R B2 F U B R' F D 
40. 27.13 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 D R B U L D' R2 D B R' 
41. 25.35 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F L F2 U' R' B F' U2 F R' 
42. 25.55 B2 R2 U L2 D' U' L2 B2 D L2 U2 B D2 L F' U' B U2 R' B 
43. 28.48 D' R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 L U2 R2 B' D L2 D' U2 
44. 23.48 B2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 U R D2 R' D R' B F' U' L 
45. 21.98 B U2 R2 B' F' U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 U L R U L' F' L' F L' R 
46. 25.49 F2 R F' L2 D2 F' L' D' B' U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 
47. 28.90 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 R F L2 F2 D' R' B' F2 U' R2 
48. 21.64 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R F R2 F2 R F L2 R U2 L' 
49. 23.96 R' D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 B2 L B2 L B R F R' F2 L' D' B L2 U 
50. 28.29 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 U L' B F2 D2 R' D' R2 D2 F D


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 16, 2013)

Clock single world record http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=318&cat=7&rnd=1

Too many wr's for one day


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Clock single world record http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=318&cat=7&rnd=1
> 
> Too many wr's for one day



WTF I wonder how lucky he got.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF I wonder how lucky he got.



That's weird. Nobody else seems to have gotten a fast time on it.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 16, 2013)

I have started to practice 2x2 more seriously after my last comp. And learned about half of the cll already. 

So here are new PBs. Everything is PB:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 211/217
best time: 1.06
worst time: 13.87

current avg5: 4.49 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 3.30 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 4.43 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 4.05 (σ = 1.13)

current avg100: 4.86 (σ = 1.04)
best avg100: 4.76 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 4.88 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 4.89


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> That's weird. Nobody else seems to have gotten a fast time on it.



Ya that is odd.


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Clock single world record http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=318&cat=7&rnd=1
> 
> Too many wr's for one day



wat

I wonder why nobody else got a good time though. Might be timerlag -> extra scramble?


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 16, 2013)

1. 8.30 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U' F' D' L B2 F' R2 U2 L2 D L
z' y' 
u' R
y' z U' R' U2 R U'
z' R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' U2 R U' R' U R 
U2 L' U L
U2 R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R U2


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

15.63 F' B L F B' R' D R2 B' R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U D2 


oh pb single


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 16, 2013)

3x3 avg 5 PB 8.95 First sub 9
Really lucky.
9.13,9.51,8.18,9.01,8.71
2 PLL skips 1 OLL skip
SirWaffle I will trade my color neutrality on every cube for your luck


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2013)

Average of 12: 21.16
1. 22.44 U2 F2 L2 F U2 B R2 D2 R2 B R' U2 L' D' R2 F L B' R D' 
2. (26.86) U2 F R2 L F2 D2 R F R D' R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 
3. 20.78 R' D2 L' B2 U' B2 U' F L F B' U2 B' L2 F U2 D2 B' 
4. 23.63 F2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 L F' U L' D2 R B2 F2 U2 
5. 19.16 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' L B' R' D' B2 F U2 B' D' 
6. 20.94 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D B2 L D B' U' B U2 R2 D F R' 
7. (15.63) F' B L F B' R' D R2 B' R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U D2 
8. 19.88 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F R2 B2 U2 L' D' R B' U' R' U F' U' L2 
9. 20.06 L' B' D' R L U' F D L F2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 
10. 21.75 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 D' F' U2 B R B2 R2 D2 F R2 F' R2 L2 B L2 D2 
11. 21.91 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F' L' D L2 D2 B2 U2 L F' R' 
12. 21.00 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' B R F L2 U R' B' L' U


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 16, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> 3x3 avg 5 PB 8.95 First sub 9
> Really lucky.
> 9.13,9.51,8.18,9.01,8.71
> 2 PLL skips 1 OLL skip
> SirWaffle I will trade my color neutrality on every cube for your luck



Hmm very very tempting xD Does this include being CN with yau?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 16, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Hmm very very tempting xD Does this include being CN with yau?



Yes.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 16, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Yes.



Wat what ur really CN with yau? I am only white/yellow with yau/


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 16, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Wat what ur really CN with yau? I am only white/yellow with yau/



Yep I'm CN. I switched like a week ago.


----------



## maxcube (Nov 16, 2013)

New PB ao5: 13.28
(12.31), 12.89, 12.44, 14.50, (16.61)

HuanYing


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 16, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Yep I'm CN. I switched like a week ago.



Wow very cool  Okay I accept ur trade xDDD


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 16, 2013)

The video:





Supermeh counting 15s.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 16, 2013)

8.33 ao100. Almost sub-NAR...



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.33
1. 7.99 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' D F2 R2 
2. 7.22 D2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 U2 F D' L F2 U R F2 L2 R2 
3. 9.56 R2 F' B' L B' L U B' L' D2 B U2 F2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 
4. 7.54 U2 D' B2 R' D F' D L2 U F R L2 U2 D2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 
5. 8.16 R B U D F' U2 L B R' U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 U2 
6. 7.89 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' B' R' U2 R D F' D2 B2 U2 R' 
7. (6.68) L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' U B2 F L' U' F R U2 
8. 8.60 R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D F R2 F U R' B2 F U' 
9. (11.37) L' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U R D' B' L' R U B' 
10. 8.52 L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' B D' R F2 L' B L' D2 
11. 8.32 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' D F U' B2 U2 R F' U 
12. 7.74 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R' B2 L B L2 U F2 R2 
13. 8.57 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' D' R' U F2 D R2 B L' D2 B' L2 
14. 7.60 D F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L' F' L2 D' U' B' F2 U 
15. 9.84 D R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R U L F' R B' D L2 F D' 
16. 8.69 D2 R' U2 R B2 U2 R U2 L2 R' U2 F L' R F L' R' U L2 D 
17. 9.14 F B2 U R' F2 U2 R2 U' F R F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 
18. 6.93 B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B D U L' D2 U F' U R' U' 
19. 8.03 D' R2 F' L' F U' F U D F2 R' L F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 
20. 6.86 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D B L R2 B D' L2 U' F2 
21. 7.24 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L2 D R2 F D2 L' F L D B D' F 
22. 10.02 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 L' B L U2 F2 U R B R2 F2 
23. 8.74 U L2 B2 U L2 D F2 D B2 D2 B' L' B F' D' F R B U2 R2 U2 
24. 8.14 U2 D B' R B2 D F2 R' F' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 R F2 R D2 
25. 9.33 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 F' U2 R' B L R D' F2 L D2 
26. 7.65 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R D2 F R' D2 B L' B' D 
27. (6.35) U2 L R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B U' R' F' U2 B2 D' B U' B' 
28. 7.44 L' F' D R U L D L' F' U R2 U2 D' F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 
29. 8.74 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 D' F' L R2 B D R D' U' B2 
30. 8.24 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R U B U2 B2 U F R' D L 
31. (10.64) B2 L2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R F2 D2 F U L' D2 L2 U B' R U' L' 
32. 7.74 L2 D R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D B F' D2 L' U' R F2 L D F' 
33. 7.36 D2 R' D2 L U2 F2 U2 L' R' D2 F' R2 U' L D' U' B' U' R 
34. 9.41 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 L' D2 B2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U' L' 
35. 9.02 R2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U L B U2 R2 F L B2 U2 B 
36. 7.71 B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L D B' R2 U2 B L R B F' 
37. 9.53 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 F' L' U' L F L R F2 U2 
38. 9.17 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R' F' L' R F D' L2 R' U R' 
39. 8.03 F2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U' F L' F2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 F2 
40. 8.01 B R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 L' R2 U R' U2 B R F' R U2 
41. 9.11 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U2 L F R2 F' R B D' B2 U' F2 
42. 7.64 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D L U2 B L B2 D2 F' L' F' R 
43. 8.36 R B U F D2 F2 R B L' B L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 
44. 8.63 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 F R' U' R D R D' F' L2 
45. 8.53 F' U' R U' B2 D R' F L2 D F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' L' F2 R U2 
46. (10.69) L' U' F' D' F2 R' U2 B U2 L' U2 F' R2 L2 B L2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 
47. 7.63 D2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' R B D2 U L F' R' U L' D 
48. 8.22 F D2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F U2 L2 F D' U B2 D' L' F D2 R D' R2 
49. (10.34) L D2 B U' F2 R F R2 F D B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 
50. 7.18 R' U2 L F2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 L B' L B2 L U2 B' D' U2 F2 D' 
51. 8.02 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R' B2 U' B' D F2 L2 D2 B' L' 
52. 9.56 B2 R2 B2 R B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R' B' R D' B' R' U' L' D U2 
53. 7.94 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U L B F' D B' R B R' B2 
54. 8.85 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 B' L R' F' U' B F2 L2 B' 
55. 7.99 U2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 D F' U B' R B2 D L D L 
56. 8.13 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 B U' L B U2 B R2 F2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 
57. 8.66 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 U F' U' R' B' R2 D' R' F' U 
58. 7.83 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' F' D F' L' U' L B U2 
59. 7.63 F2 U2 L2 B R2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' U R B' R B2 L 
60. 8.89 R D2 R2 D F2 L' D F2 D B R2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 R F2 
61. 9.19 U2 B D2 B D2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 F D' R' B D U' F2 D2 R' B' F' 
62. 8.39 L U F2 B R' B2 L F D L D B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 
63. 8.22 B2 R B2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 D' R F U2 R2 U L R' D2 
64. 7.43 F2 R' B2 D' F R' F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 
65. (6.69) U2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 L2 R D2 B L R' U' L2 D' B F' 
66. 9.05 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B R U2 R' B' L D' B F2 U B' 
67. 8.78 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 L' D2 B' R F L' U2 F U' 
68. 9.72 D F R2 D R D2 F2 B' L2 U R2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 L2 
69. 9.06 B2 R2 D2 L' D' F R D2 L' U L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 
70. 8.10 L2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F U B D L U F' L R' B D F' 
71. 8.44 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 R D2 R U2 R U' L2 U F' R' D' U' L' U' L2 
72. 8.02 F2 L D2 R2 B R U R L U2 F2 B2 U2 B' R2 F R2 F R2 L2 
73. 7.89 U' L' F L D B2 U B L U F2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 
74. (10.56) B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B L U L2 F' L' D' B D2 
75. 9.50 F L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 L' F D2 U' L B' U' L F' R 
76. 9.34 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L' B' U' R F R2 B' F2 L' R' 
77. 7.63 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 B' L D L D2 B2 F' L' D U 
78. 7.02 F' R2 D2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 R' D B D' U2 F' D' B2 L D 
79. 8.44 B D2 F R2 F L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D B L U R' D' F U F2 U2 
80. 9.08 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D B L' R2 U2 L U' F L' D R D2 
81. 7.66 R F2 L' B2 F2 R F2 R D2 R' D2 F D B L2 D2 R2 U' L' R' B' 
82. 9.00 R2 U2 F R' L2 U D R2 F' R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' 
83. 7.16 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' U' F2 L' U L R B R' B F' L2 R 
84. 6.99 D2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L B L2 D F U B2 R2 D F 
85. 9.74 F D2 R2 D2 B D2 B R2 B D2 L2 D L D U' B2 L R' D2 U' F 
86. 9.33 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B' D2 U' L B' D' B' L2 D' F' D' R' 
87. 8.58 F' R' B2 U R' B' U2 D L' F' R' D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 
88. 8.16 F2 D' R2 B D' R' D F' B R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 B2 
89. 7.52 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D U F2 U' L' D B' U L' F L F2 L' R2 
90. 7.22 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' F L2 F' D' U2 L' D2 U' F L R' 
91. 8.61 U2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R F D2 R2 F' R D B F' U R' 
92. (6.57) F2 U2 B U2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D F2 D U2 L F' R' D F' 
93. 7.97 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 U2 R' U' L' B' F2 R' B' F2 L U 
94. (6.01) L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R U2 F L2 U B2 D' B U2 R 
95. 7.86 D F2 U2 R' D2 F R2 B D' F D2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 
96. 7.80 B' L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F R2 D' L2 R B2 U2 F' L2 
97. 9.45 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U' R' D' B2 F' D' F2 L2 B U 
98. 10.23 U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F R D' F L2 B' D F' L2 
99. 8.16 D' R F L2 D2 L D' F2 U D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B D2 B' 
100. 7.44 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R D U2 F2 U2 F D L' R F2


----------



## kcl (Nov 16, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 8.33 ao100. Almost sub-NAR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat so fast


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

36.208 4x4 single w/PLL skip. Thanks SirWaffle!


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 17, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> 36.208 4x4 single w/PLL skip. Thanks SirWaffle!



xD no problem! lol My luck is just amazing :3


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 17, 2013)

3.97 ao50. First sub 4.
I should probably start learning cll now.



Spoiler



3.84, 2.99, 1.08, 5.82, 3.66, 4.52, 4.12, 4.50, 4.25, 4.95, 4.23, 4.29, 3.57, 3.84, 2.57, 4.38, 4.56, 4.31, 4.49, 4.37, 5.08, 5.05, 3.88, 3.32, 4.35, 3.74, 3.58, 3.12, 3.47, 2.71, 3.89, 3.22, 3.75, 4.84, 4.73, 3.08, 3.86, 3.75, 3.59, 3.49, 3.34, 5.69, 4.10, 4.92, 3.61, 5.09, 4.30, 3.57, 1.95, 3.65


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 17, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> 3.97 ao50. First sub 4.
> I should probably start learning cll now.
> 
> 
> ...


What are you using at the moment? Ortega?


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 17, 2013)

Relearned Square-1 That is an accomplishment to me cuz it means I wont smash it xD


----------



## qaz (Nov 17, 2013)

finally decided to break in my weisu

51.61 single - 2nd best ever
59.78 (1:06.77) (53.55) 57.32 57.82 = 58.31 - PB, first sub-1
57.72 1:16.36 (1:38.68) 57.59 1:08.25 1:06.34 1:18.84 59.78 1:06.77 (53.55) 57.32 57.82 = 1:04.68 - PB
1:08.94 session average (of 118)



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Nov 16, 2013 3:30:58 PM - 8:09:51 PM

Mean: 1:09.05
Average: 1:08.94
Best time: 51.61
Median: 1:08.58
Worst time: 1:38.68
Standard deviation: 7.58

Best average of 5: 58.31
114-118 - 59.78 (1:06.77) (53.55) 57.32 57.82

Best average of 12: 1:04.68
107-118 - 57.72 1:16.36 (1:38.68) 57.59 1:08.25 1:06.34 1:18.84 59.78 1:06.77 (53.55) 57.32 57.82

1. 1:13.35 L2 R' Uw L2 Rw R F' Fw' B Rw' R' Uw L2 Rw2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U' D2 L' Uw L R' Fw2 U2 D' R Fw2 Rw' U' R' B U2 L' B2 U' L R2
2. 1:15.92 U2 L Uw' D2 L' Rw2 R F2 L2 Fw2 U2 R' B U L2 Rw2 R' D' Fw D2 F R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' U2 Rw' R' U' D L Rw R' U2 Uw' L2 R' F
3. 1:28.37 B L' Fw2 L' R Uw' D' L2 Rw R2 B' Rw2 Fw' B' Rw2 Fw U Uw' D R U2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' F Rw' F L2 Uw2 R D L' Rw2 F' D Fw2 B' L2
4. 1:00.37 Uw' L Rw R Uw2 F' U' Uw2 F' Rw R Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw R2 F2 L2 Uw Fw2 D' F Uw B2 R D2 F B2 Rw F U Uw D2 L2 U' Rw U2 B' D' L
5. 1:08.60 U' D Rw' R2 D' Rw' U2 Rw' Fw Rw2 B Uw2 R2 B2 L Rw R' F' Fw' R F Fw' B Rw' B' D2 F' U' Uw D2 R2 Uw R D L' Fw' Rw' R' F Rw2
6. 1:13.35 Fw U F' R F L' R B' D' L2 D2 B2 Rw U2 L Uw2 D' L2 R2 F' Rw' Uw' R B Uw' D' Fw' L' R Uw F' R2 F' L' Rw2 R' F' Fw' B' L'
7. 1:04.05 F2 Fw' R' F' B' L Rw2 R2 B2 Uw' L2 Fw Rw' Fw' B2 Rw' R D' F2 L D2 B2 U D F' Uw B' Uw2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw' L2 F2 Fw D F2 Fw' Rw R'
8. 1:15.60 L D' L R' Uw2 D' Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 F D2 F D' Rw' F' B L F' R' Uw' R2 U2 F' Uw' F U' L' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 L' F' Uw B Uw' Rw2 F Rw2
9. 58.65 Uw' D2 L R2 D B D' L' Rw2 Uw B Uw' D' L' Rw' R F R U2 Fw Uw L' Rw2 Uw' F B' R2 U' B2 D R' B L' F2 Fw Rw B' U2 R2 B
10. 59.18 Uw' Rw U F Fw2 Uw R' Uw2 Fw D Rw F2 B' L2 B Uw L' U' F' Rw B' D' B' L' Uw' D Fw2 Rw B D2 L R2 U Fw2 B2 Rw Fw B' U' D2
11. 1:08.15 F B' Rw' D2 Rw Uw2 D' F Rw2 U' Uw' D2 L2 R2 B' D Rw Fw L Uw' Fw2 U' Uw D' B R' Fw Rw' U2 F' B2 Uw D F R Fw2 L D' Rw R
12. 1:12.86 B Rw' B Rw U' F Fw2 B U' F' Fw2 B2 L' R2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 L U D' F Fw L' Rw R' U2 L2 Fw' U2 Uw' D' B2 R D2 Rw2 R Uw' L'
13. 1:09.61 Rw2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' D F2 B' Uw R' F' Fw' B' U2 R Uw' D' L2 Rw' D' F Fw' B D2 L R' F2 Fw D' Rw R' D B Rw' R F2 R2 F Fw'
14. 1:13.71 U' D B2 L' U' R Uw' L' F2 Rw' F Fw L2 F Fw' U D2 L Rw2 R2 U2 Uw' D L2 F2 Fw2 D2 L' Rw R2 Fw U' Rw' F2 Rw' U L Fw2 Rw R'
15. 1:12.47 B R2 U D' B D' L Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw U' L Fw U B U2 R F B L R' D Rw B' U L' F B' R2 F Uw' B L2 D L2 Fw2 Rw F Rw'
16. 1:01.95 Uw Fw U2 L Fw Uw' D2 B2 Uw L Uw2 Fw B2 Uw R' U2 D B R2 F B2 U Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw L' F2 Fw B U L' Rw' B' Rw' U D' Rw' U2 Uw2
17. 1:15.53 R' B2 D F R2 B R' Uw F2 Fw' B' Rw2 R2 Fw' R' D F Rw Uw2 Fw' Rw R' U' B2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R' F' R2 Fw Uw2 Rw' R U2 Uw' B L Uw2
18. 1:10.41 Rw' R B2 R' F U' B' Rw' R B2 L R' U' B Uw2 F Fw L F R' B2 U2 D' F2 U2 Fw' L2 Rw' R2 Uw L' Rw' F' Rw' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2
19. 1:23.81 R' Uw2 F L2 U2 R D' Rw F R' Uw L2 D R' D R Uw Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw D' F2 B' Rw U2 R Fw B' Rw2 U2 R B2 D2 L F' L2 Uw2 D2
20. 1:12.09 B R Uw2 F' Uw F B Uw' F' B U L' Uw D2 F2 Fw U2 Fw' L' U2 L2 Uw' Fw U' Fw Rw' U Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' F B' Uw2 B' L' Rw Uw2
21. 1:10.92 Uw L F2 B Rw R' U L2 U' Uw Fw' R B2 D2 Rw2 U2 L' Uw2 F' U' Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 B2 L Fw2 R Uw Rw' F Uw' Rw B' U D' Rw F L2 Rw'
22. 1:11.35 Fw2 L2 Rw R' F2 D L2 R2 F2 Rw U Fw2 B2 Uw' F' U Fw2 D Rw' U R2 Fw U' F L' R2 Fw2 R F2 L' F2 B' U2 Fw2 B R' U Uw2 D L
23. 1:02.75 B2 D F2 L R B' U' Fw' R' F Fw' D L R2 B' R' Uw2 D2 B' U' Rw' B' L R2 Uw L2 U Uw D L2 Rw Uw' D2 Fw R U2 D2 B' Uw2 L2
24. 1:03.60 Uw' L Fw' D2 L Rw2 U2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 B R' B' D Fw' B2 U2 B U' D F2 L U2 Uw Rw Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' F' B2 R' F U' F' Uw2 F' Fw U' D2
25. 1:12.64 U' L2 Rw U2 F2 L2 Rw2 U' Uw' D2 Rw2 Uw L' R2 D2 L D L' R Fw B Rw' D L2 R Fw2 L' Rw F B U L Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw U2 L' Rw2 Fw
26. 1:07.41 F Rw2 U2 Uw D' F Uw L D L R2 F' B' Rw F' Fw' Uw Fw U2 F2 Rw2 F2 U R' F2 D2 L R F' U' Rw2 Fw B' D' R2 B2 D' B U' D2
27. 1:07.39 Rw2 R2 U' D' B R2 Fw L U' Fw Rw2 F' Fw' B Uw' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw B2 Uw' L Rw' B2 L' Rw U Uw' Rw2 U2 Uw' D R2 U2 Uw D' Rw2 R' U
28. 1:06.71 Uw2 L' Rw' F' B2 L' Rw2 Fw R' Fw' B' R2 F2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' L' D2 F U' F2 B' U F' R2 Uw' D' F2 Fw2 B2 Uw' R2 U' Uw2 D' F Uw D L Fw'
29. 1:07.94 U' Rw' Uw Fw2 B' R2 F Fw2 Uw2 L2 U Fw2 B U2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw B' U2 L2 U' D' R F' Uw' R2 Fw B D2 L2 Uw' Rw U2 Uw' L F U' Rw' F
30. 1:20.26 U2 R2 F2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw Fw' D' Rw' Uw R2 F' Uw Rw' R2 B' U F' B Uw L Rw2 U' Rw2 F Fw2 U' F' Fw Rw2 Fw B U2 D2 L' R' U D2 L
31. 1:15.79 L2 R2 B U' F B2 R2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L' Rw Fw L Fw D F Rw2 F' Fw' L' U2 D2 Rw Fw L Rw2 R U L' Rw2 R' F' B' D F Fw2 Rw'
32. 57.05 Uw B R2 D F' Fw' D' Fw2 L R' Fw B2 Rw R2 U2 Fw' B2 L' B Uw Rw2 U' L F2 U' Fw' Rw2 D' L' Rw' R Fw' D2 Rw2 F2 R F U' R' D
33. 1:02.43 Uw L U L2 U D2 Fw Rw2 F' L2 U Fw' B' L2 F2 B Uw2 D F Fw' U2 Uw' D F' R F2 Rw F2 L' F' B Rw2 F2 L' Rw' F2 L2 Rw' D2 Fw2
34. 1:14.92 F2 L2 R Uw2 F2 L U' Uw' B Uw' F Rw' U Uw' L2 D2 F2 U' L Rw' Fw U Uw R2 F Fw' U' Uw' D L2 R F2 B2 R2 Fw L' Rw U' F' U
35. 1:09.28 R F' D2 L' U' D L' F' Fw' B Rw2 U F2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw F Fw2 Uw2 D' B2 U R Fw' L' Rw' U' Uw' F2 Rw R Fw' Rw' Fw L U' D2 F' B
36. 1:04.23 D Rw2 Uw2 L Rw2 D2 R' D' Rw' R' F' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 Uw D2 F' U' Uw Fw' U Rw2 U' D' B R F2 Rw' R F2 Uw R B D' B' U D' F
37. 1:12.41 Fw2 L' Fw R' Fw2 Rw R2 D R2 B2 L Rw B' D2 F2 R Fw Rw' U' Fw B' U F' Fw2 Rw' U2 D2 F2 Fw B L F2 Uw Rw' R2 D' R' Fw2 Uw' B2
38. 1:08.56 U Rw' R Uw F' Fw Rw2 R F Uw2 D F2 B2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 R2 F' B2 L2 D2 Rw Fw2 Rw Fw R Uw Fw2 U2 L2 R' B Rw' F2 D B2 L2 B' Rw' R'
39. 1:18.48 Fw B' Uw' L2 D R2 Fw' L Uw2 D F Fw L2 Uw D L2 U2 D' Fw' L Rw' Fw B2 Uw L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw Uw' Fw L2 Uw' F2 L D2 Rw F U2 Fw'
40. 1:24.56 D' L2 D F' Fw2 U Fw' B2 U2 Rw' F Rw' Uw Fw B U Uw' Rw' U' Fw L R Uw D F Rw Fw L' R2 Uw D Fw B' Rw' R U2 F L U2 Fw'
41. 1:11.89 Rw2 U2 L D F2 Fw2 U' B' Uw2 B' D B2 L F2 B' U B2 L Rw B' D2 B' Uw' D' F Fw D' Rw Uw L Fw2 B Rw Uw' D' Fw B' Rw D F
42. 1:15.36 L' R2 U Uw2 R B D L2 U' D R F Fw2 R' B2 U' B' Uw' Fw2 L' U Rw' U R B2 Uw2 F U Uw' Fw' L' Rw R2 Fw L F U F Fw2 B'
43. 1:10.59 Uw2 Rw' R2 F Uw2 D2 Fw' B D' L2 U' Rw' U F2 Fw' B2 D' B2 R' F' B2 D2 L Rw D L R D' R2 Fw2 U' Uw R2 B' D Rw' R F' Fw' D2
44. 1:11.89 D' L' Uw2 F' D R' U2 F2 Fw' Rw U' Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 U2 Uw R2 Fw2 B2 L' Uw D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw U Uw' R' B2 D L R U' R2 Fw2 Rw Uw
45. 1:13.02 Fw B' R2 U F' B' L F2 R2 D' Fw2 U' Uw' B U D Rw U L R' Fw' U2 Uw D2 L' B L2 F' D2 F2 B' U D' Fw' D2 L2 R' Fw2 B2 Rw2
46. 51.61 Rw2 F' Uw2 D L2 U Uw' R B U D R' F2 Rw R D2 L Rw' F' Rw2 R2 F2 Rw D' F' L B' Rw R2 U2 Uw Rw R' U2 Rw' Fw' L Rw2 B R'
47. 1:08.41 F' R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 U D R2 B2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw Rw' U2 Fw' B D' F Fw Rw2 F Fw2 Uw' L2 D R' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw2 R2 F2 B U2 D Fw2 R' Uw Fw
48. 1:16.94 R' Fw B Rw2 D' Fw B R D2 Fw U' D' Rw B' U' D' Rw2 Uw D2 Fw2 B2 Uw Rw' R2 Uw L2 U' Fw2 R D Fw B U R2 B2 L Rw' F' U2 Uw'
49. 1:01.79 Rw B2 U' L' U F D' Fw B R U Uw' D F' Rw2 F2 Uw' D F2 B2 Uw2 R2 Fw R2 Uw F' Fw2 U' D' F B' R Fw' R D2 Rw D' F' D2 Rw'
50. 1:12.95 L' Rw U2 Uw B2 D' F' B U' Fw2 Rw' U B2 Rw' R U2 Uw R' Fw' Rw' F' Fw2 L' D Fw' L2 R F2 Fw2 U2 Rw' R2 Fw Rw F U' Uw Fw' B D
51. 1:24.06 L2 Uw' L' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 F' L2 Rw D' L2 U' Rw2 B' Uw R D' Fw B2 Uw' L' R2 F B2 L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' B2 D' B' Rw2 U' Uw' D2 R B2 Rw Uw'
52. 1:07.52 U2 Rw' D2 F' Rw D' L Uw' Rw' F Uw2 D B' L B2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw Rw' F' Uw F2 Uw2 L U2 Rw U F' B2 D2 Rw2 B2 L' U' D2 L2 Uw Fw2 B'
53. 1:08.70 D2 F Fw' Uw' Rw' F Fw' B2 L' Uw' Rw2 F2 D' L' U' Uw' Fw U F2 R Fw Rw' U' Uw D L' R D' L' Rw' F U2 R U D2 L' R' F' B' R2
54. 1:09.03 Fw R' B L' U2 Fw L Rw Fw Rw R U2 B' Uw' F Uw2 Fw' U' L U D F' Fw' Uw F' Fw U' D L Uw2 Fw U' Uw2 Fw2 U R U' Rw' B' Uw
55. 1:13.31 R' U D2 L2 F B2 R2 U Uw R2 Uw D' Fw' Rw2 D Rw2 R D2 R' F Fw' B2 U2 R' U L2 Uw' R2 Fw2 L U Uw2 Rw F2 U D Rw Uw2 R D2
56. 1:06.60 Fw R U2 D2 Fw' L Rw Fw2 U2 Fw' D Fw B' D R' U' Fw Uw' F2 Fw Uw Rw' F2 D2 L' Rw2 R B U Uw2 F2 D' Fw B Uw2 Fw' L2 R' U2 D'
57. 1:12.97 R2 U2 D' F' U D B2 D2 F U' Uw2 F B L B' Rw' U2 D2 Fw Uw2 D F2 U' D' Fw B Rw D' L' Rw2 R2 D Rw Fw' Rw' F R' D' Fw D'
58. 1:13.50 L D' F R2 Uw D' R2 Uw' L2 R2 B' L Rw F D' L2 B' U Uw' D2 Rw2 U Uw L' D2 F' D2 L' U2 Uw' Fw' R U Uw2 F2 B' R' D R B2
59. 1:06.49 L' Fw Uw2 Fw' L' F Fw R2 B D' B Rw2 Uw F Fw U' F Fw B2 Uw R2 F' Rw R F2 Fw2 D2 L R2 U Rw U D2 F' L B2 R Fw' D' F
60. 1:09.92 U' Rw2 Uw D2 F2 L' B L' F2 Fw' L2 R2 F2 Uw L' Rw R Uw2 B' Rw' R' D L' Rw' F' B2 R2 Fw2 Rw F Fw2 B' D2 R' F2 U Uw Rw' F2 Rw'
61. 1:00.34 Rw B2 Uw L2 Rw' R' F Uw Fw D2 L R2 F2 B Uw2 B' U2 L' Uw2 L' R U2 Uw' D Fw D' L2 Rw2 R F' L' Fw R Uw2 F2 Rw U2 Rw Fw B
62. 1:08.10 D' Rw' R F2 B' U F B Uw' D' Rw' U Uw2 F2 Rw Uw' D' Rw2 F U2 D F2 Uw B2 U' Fw L2 Rw Uw' Rw F' B2 Uw' R' Fw2 Uw' D' F2 B' Uw'
63. 1:04.31 L U L2 Rw2 D2 Rw R2 D2 F2 Rw U2 Fw' Uw F U' Rw' Fw' U' F Fw2 U2 Rw2 R' U' Uw D2 F2 Fw L' Fw' B' Uw' L D2 Rw2 R' U R Fw Uw'
64. 1:10.77 Uw' D' R F' L R2 Uw Rw2 F Fw' B2 Rw2 Fw B' Rw' F2 D2 Fw Rw2 U' L Rw2 R U2 Uw' D F L Rw2 R D F' Fw' Rw R' F' Fw2 B U' F
65. 1:13.83 L Rw Fw' Uw R U' Uw F2 Uw' L2 R' F U D' L U L' Uw Rw D' R' D B2 Uw R2 Uw F' Uw Fw D F2 B2 R' D' B U2 Fw2 R2 F2 Uw
66. 1:07.54 B R Fw B U' Uw F2 R U2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F' B2 L' R' B' U B2 U2 Rw2 R Uw' D Rw F B2 U' Fw Rw' Fw U2 Uw Fw2 B2 Rw' R2 F R B2
67. 59.08 F Fw2 L2 D2 Rw2 U Fw Rw' Uw' B Rw' D Rw2 D2 F B2 L B2 L' Rw2 B2 D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw U F2 B Rw' R D' Rw Uw' D F2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' D2
68. 1:04.23 D2 F2 Fw' U B' Uw' L2 Rw' U B' D' L Rw' Uw' L2 U B' Uw D Fw' U Uw' L2 U Rw' U' D2 Fw2 U' D L Uw Fw2 D' B L2 F' Rw Uw' Fw
69. 1:04.36 U' Uw D F' Fw2 U' Rw' D2 R2 D L R' F Fw B Rw' F2 B2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw2 Fw U2 R2 F Fw' Uw' R F' B' L F D B R' U B Rw' D'
70. 1:18.68 Uw Rw' R' Uw2 D F' R U2 D' R U' Uw2 B' L2 U' Uw2 L' Uw2 L' Uw2 B' Uw2 D B' L2 Rw' B Rw' Fw' Uw2 D2 F' Uw' B R2 D B' D' R' Fw2
71. 1:06.67 Fw' D Rw2 F B2 Uw F2 R2 Fw B' U' Fw U Uw R' F Rw2 Uw' D B D Fw R Uw' L U' Fw R B U D' R2 B2 Uw2 B2 D Fw' B2 Uw' L2
72. 1:07.44 D2 F2 Fw2 L Rw' B2 U2 R' F' Fw' Rw2 D2 B L' Rw Uw' L2 U2 Uw' L Rw2 Uw D L2 Rw2 R2 U' Uw' Rw' F B R2 Fw2 B' D' L Fw' Rw' Fw B
73. 1:03.63 Rw' Uw' D F2 U2 Uw' D' Fw' U2 Uw F2 B2 Uw' L B U' Uw' L Rw2 Fw' U2 B' Rw Uw' F L' R2 D' L U Uw' L' Rw' F' L2 Uw F Uw' D B
74. 1:02.36 L Uw F' D' B2 U' Fw U' L R U L Rw' R' D R Fw2 B2 L' Rw' Fw U' F' Fw Rw U Fw2 B2 Rw R2 F2 R2 Fw L Fw' D' F B Uw D'
75. 1:03.80 U2 Uw D2 F Rw2 F' L Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 B2 U' B Rw F B' R2 Fw L2 Rw2 R' D2 Fw' B' L Uw2 R Uw' D' F2 Uw2 D R' B2 R2 Fw' D2 Rw2 B
76. 1:15.17 D' R F' B2 R U' D2 F R' U' R2 F' Uw2 R2 U2 Fw' U' L2 R Uw' Rw R' D' R2 U B' L2 B Uw2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw' D' Rw' Uw' Rw2 F' Rw D
77. 1:05.93 U' D2 F2 B2 U R' Uw2 Rw' F Fw2 B L2 F D' B2 Rw R F Uw' Fw B' R2 Fw' U R2 D B' Uw' R' U2 R2 U R2 Uw' L' U' L2 Rw' D2 F
78. 1:09.88 Fw L Rw Uw Rw' Uw D' B2 D Rw' F' L Fw' U Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 R' U2 Uw Rw' B' U2 Uw2 D2 L' B2 Rw F' B L2 Fw2 Rw' U' F2 R F2 L B'
79. 1:01.98 Uw2 F' D' Fw2 Uw Fw L U Uw' Rw Fw Uw' D L' Uw B' D' Rw2 R' Fw' B Rw Uw F2 L U' Uw2 Rw Uw2 R F Uw2 F U D L2 R U' B2 U'
80. 57.01 Fw2 B2 U' F2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 F2 Fw2 Rw F2 Rw' B2 D2 R2 U' Rw R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw B L2 Uw2 Fw L' Fw2 B L2 R2 D2 L' U F Fw Uw2 Rw' R2 B
81. 1:09.67 Rw2 U2 L2 B' U2 D F' Fw' B' R' U2 Uw2 Rw R' B Rw2 F2 L Uw' D L' U Rw' Fw' B U2 Uw2 D F2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 U' F2 B' L' D' F B' Uw
82. 1:23.83 F' D2 R U' D Fw L2 D' L R' U' L' R' B' L2 R2 Fw L F2 Fw2 R Uw' D2 Fw Rw U2 R' Uw2 D' L R U' Rw F' Uw' L Uw' Fw2 R' D'
83. 1:11.25 D' Rw' U Rw' R U L2 R2 D' Rw R' F2 U' L2 R2 Fw' R' U' L2 Fw U Uw L2 B Rw2 R' Uw D F Fw' D' L' F' Rw' B Rw' F Fw' Rw R'
84. 1:16.69 U Uw2 D' Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' R U Uw2 D' Rw' F2 Rw' Fw2 B2 L2 F' R Fw' Rw2 F2 Fw' B Rw R2 U' B' Rw' U' Fw2 Rw B' U Fw' B' Uw2 D' L' R
85. 1:01.47 Rw Fw' B2 R' F L R U2 R2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 U' Rw' F Rw' R' U' Fw2 D' B' R2 B' R U L' Uw' B2 Rw2 D2 F U' F2 D' Fw U Rw2 F2 Rw'
86. 1:22.94 F2 Fw' U2 F' Fw2 U' L' Rw R2 Fw Uw Fw R2 U R' F U Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw U L' Rw' R D2 L2 Rw R U B2 R2 Uw2 B U2 L' Rw' B L2 Fw'
87. 1:04.48 U' Fw2 D2 Fw Rw' D2 L2 F' L' Fw' Uw B' Uw2 Rw' F Rw2 U R' D' Rw U Rw2 F2 Uw Fw' B' Uw D F U L' Rw' Fw2 U Rw' U2 L2 Rw2 B R2
88. 1:05.69 L Rw' R' Uw' R F' B' U Uw2 D2 Fw R U Fw B' Rw' Uw B' U' Rw' B2 R2 Fw B' L' Uw2 Fw' B L R2 U' F2 R Fw2 L2 R2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw
89. 1:06.32 B' R' D2 R' F' R D' F2 Fw' B Rw' D2 F U2 Fw' B D' Rw U' L2 U' L Rw2 Uw Fw' B L' U' Uw2 L2 Rw B2 R' U2 F' Uw' D F2 R D2
90. 1:13.14 R' Uw' Rw B' D2 L' Fw' R D2 Fw D2 F2 B' R Uw2 F2 B' Uw2 D2 F2 B2 U2 F2 Fw R' B2 D Rw' Uw B L R B U2 D2 F L' Uw' D2 L2
91. 1:03.98 F U D' R Fw2 D Fw' Uw F Fw B Rw' F2 R2 D2 Rw' F R' U' F D' L2 Fw R F Rw U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U B R U' F B L2 R Uw R'
92. 1:02.39 R Fw D' Rw F2 B Rw' U' L' R' D2 B' Rw2 Uw' D L' Rw2 F' Fw Uw' L' Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw' U2 Fw' U D' R' F2 U Rw' Uw R2 D' Rw U2 Fw2 Uw
93. 1:00.20 F Uw2 Fw B R2 B' R2 F2 U' F' D Rw Uw' F U2 R2 F2 Fw L2 F2 Uw' D' L' Uw' Rw2 R F' Fw2 B L' Rw R2 B2 L' D2 F' Fw2 B L' D'
94. 58.26 Fw L Rw R2 F L' Fw' B' Rw' R2 U F2 B R2 F2 Uw' Rw' U' L' B2 L2 Fw Rw F2 R D2 Rw2 U D' B D L Rw' Uw B2 U' F' D' R U2
95. 1:17.13 L' U' D' Rw2 F' Uw2 L' R' F R' D Fw2 B Rw' Fw' B Rw' Fw D' R2 Fw' U2 Fw2 L2 D L2 B' Rw Fw2 L R' Uw B Rw' R B2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw
96. 1:09.64 F' Fw L Rw D L2 R2 U2 L Uw2 R D2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 L2 F2 Fw2 R2 D2 F' B2 Rw' Fw' B' R' Uw' B2 Rw' R U F Fw B Uw' D2 R' B Uw Rw2
97. 1:13.11 R2 D2 R2 B U' F' Fw' U' B L Uw R U' F2 Rw2 U L2 Uw D2 Fw2 U L Fw' L R2 Uw D' B2 L D L2 F' Uw' L2 U2 D L' U B Uw
98. 1:09.70 F' R Uw' Fw B2 U Fw U' Rw F2 U Uw F Fw L2 R2 U Uw' D' F' B2 Uw' Fw U' Uw' D Rw' B L2 D Rw R2 D2 L Rw' F2 D' L F D'
99. 1:03.94 Uw R Uw' R' Uw F2 B U2 Rw' R' Uw' L' Rw Fw' Uw Fw' Uw2 R U2 L R' F R' F2 Uw F' Rw U L' F' R2 F L Uw2 B2 U2 Rw R D' L2
100. 1:20.92 Rw2 F' Fw Uw L2 Rw Fw' B' D' Rw2 D2 F L U' D' Fw2 L' R' Fw Uw' R' U Uw2 D R Fw L Fw Rw' R' Fw2 R' F2 U L R' B D2 R2 U
101. 1:04.18 L U Fw Uw' L D' B2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 L2 R' Fw Rw Fw L Rw2 R' B' Rw2 F Fw2 D' L2 Rw' R Uw' L Uw R' U' Fw' Rw2 Uw D2 Fw2 U R' Fw' R2
102. 1:06.85 L R2 B' D2 F' B' Rw2 U D L Fw2 B' Rw' Uw D2 B Uw' L2 R F Fw' R Uw2 B' R' U2 Uw B' D B Uw' F' Uw' L' R2 U2 Fw2 L Rw B'
103. 1:02.51 D' Rw' R2 U D L U' B2 Uw L Uw D2 Fw B L' R' Uw2 L' Fw' Rw Fw L D' F2 D2 F B' U D' L2 Rw2 F' R' D F2 Uw2 Rw2 D' L' F2
104. 1:01.43 F' B2 U2 D' Rw' R2 U' Uw' Fw' B' L2 F' Fw U' Uw2 D2 L2 Uw Rw' Fw' L D' F L Uw2 Rw U2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B' L2 B' Rw' Uw2 Rw'
105. 1:11.43 Fw2 U2 Uw' D L2 Fw U L Rw' Fw2 Rw U Uw2 F' B L Fw L' B D' Fw R2 Fw2 Rw F2 Fw Rw2 R B' R' U B2 R2 F' Rw' D' B2 Rw F' B2
106. 1:18.79 D B' U' Uw2 L U Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R B' D' Rw U' Uw Fw2 B' L2 Uw' R2 B2 R F2 D Rw' U' D' Rw' B' Uw' Fw' R Uw F2 Fw B2 L' Rw R2 U'
107. 57.72 L2 R2 F2 B' U' Fw' B2 U D' B' L2 Rw' Uw' F2 Rw' U Uw' D' Fw2 D2 Rw2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' R B2 Rw R' Fw' Rw' Uw' D' Fw2 B' Uw' D' Fw D'
108. 1:16.36 R B' U D2 B U F' Rw2 B' D' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw D L D2 F2 Uw F' L2 Rw Fw Uw' B2 U F Fw' U2 L' B2 Uw2 Fw D' L' F2 B' L F Rw'
109. 1:38.68 F2 Uw2 L' F Fw B' Rw2 U Rw2 U D' Fw D' Fw B2 Uw2 D' B2 L' U' Fw2 Rw D' L' U' L' R2 U D' F B U B2 U Rw B Rw2 D2 Fw2 R
110. 57.59 Fw2 Uw' B' U R B2 U B2 Uw' Fw' B' L2 U2 Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 U L U Rw' Uw F2 Uw' D Fw2 L' R2 U' R2 F' Fw2 Uw D Fw2 U' F2 L' U B
111. 1:08.25 Fw Rw2 D Fw L' R F' D' B' D L Rw F R2 Fw2 D F' Fw' B L F' B' Rw2 U2 Uw' D2 R F Fw2 B2 D Rw2 F2 B L2 Uw' R U' R' Uw2
112. 1:06.34 Uw2 Fw' Uw' D L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' D2 F' Rw2 Fw' B U D2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 L Rw U F2 Fw' Rw R B D' B' L' Rw Fw' D2 B2 R2 F Fw L Fw B2 U2
113. 1:18.84 D2 B' Rw D2 F U' F L2 Rw' R2 F' L2 U2 Fw2 Uw' L R2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Rw R B2 L F' R2 D2 B U2 B' Rw' B Rw' B Rw' Fw2 D Fw' Rw' F
114. 59.78 F L2 R B2 Rw D' Fw' D F2 B' L2 F' Fw B U' B Rw' Uw2 Rw F D2 Rw2 Uw' L' R F' L2 Uw2 D' Rw' B2 R2 U L2 U2 L U' F B' D2
115. 1:06.77 U Uw L' R2 U D Rw2 R' F2 B' Uw' D2 Rw' F U2 Uw F R' Uw Rw2 Uw' F B2 Uw2 R' D' L2 F U' Uw2 L2 R2 U L Rw R F2 B' U' L'
116. 53.55 F' B D2 F2 Fw2 L2 Rw B' U B2 L2 F2 Fw L' Rw2 F' B U Uw' D L R' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw D2 Rw' F R Uw2 D L2 U Rw Fw2 L D2 Fw2 B2
117. 57.32 B U' B U' L' Uw2 L' Fw U2 L' F B2 U L' F2 U Uw' D' F2 B' R' U2 Uw' D2 Fw' U2 L' R B' R2 Fw Uw' F L2 Rw' Fw' U F' Fw D2
118. 57.82 Uw2 F' Uw' Rw F2 L2 R2 F R F2 D Rw' U F L' Fw' Rw2 B' R U' D2 L R2 D R' U2 D' F' Fw' B' R2 U Uw2 D' R2 U2 D' Rw R2 B


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

1:58.07 mega solve


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 17, 2013)

9.70 3x3 avg,
16.01 OH avg,
3:49.16 7x7 mean,
1:23.43 avg5
yeyeyeyeyeyeyeyey


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 17, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> What are you using at the moment? Ortega?



Ortega and lbl


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 17, 2013)

o look, 3x3 ao12 pb

Average of 12: 8.53
1. 8.28 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 D F D2 L2 U R D' L R' B' U' 
2. 9.22 B R' U B2 L' F U' B L F U F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D R2 U2 
3. 8.05 D2 B2 F2 L' R' B2 D2 U2 L B2 F2 U' L R' B' D2 L F U' R F2 
4. 8.29 D L U2 B U D' F' D' R' U R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 
5. 8.30 F2 D U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L' R' F' D F' U2 L B' U' R2 
6. 8.44 B2 D' B' U' L' U' D F' B' U B' L2 B' U2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 B' L2 
7. 8.38 D' R' B' L2 U2 R' F' U' F R' F2 R2 U2 L B2 R F2 B2 U2 D2 
8. (12.48) L2 B2 L D2 L' R' F2 U2 R' D2 R' D U B U2 R B U' F' L R' 
9. (7.82) D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D B' F2 U F' D' R' U' L D R 
10. 8.32 L2 D U B2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 U L' U B2 R F' D2 L' U2 R F2 
11. 9.43 F R2 F' U2 F D2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 R U' F2 L' U2 L' F U2 
12. 8.55 D2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R U' L' D F L' B R B' R2


----------



## uvafan (Nov 17, 2013)

Pyra:

4.26 avg5, 4.78 avg12, 5.38 avg100

sub5 by end of month.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 17, 2013)

sq-1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.354
worst time: 29.427

current avg5: 21.641 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 16.715 (σ = 1.95)

current avg12: 21.825 (σ = 2.85)
best avg12: 19.217 (σ = 2.13)

current avg50: 21.178 (σ = 3.01)
best avg50: 21.178 (σ = 3.01)

session avg: 21.178 (σ = 3.01)
session mean: 21.238


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 17, 2013)

More official improvements:

38.95 4x4 average with 33.02 single.
Also 19.15 OH average and 6.17 pyra average with 4.1x single


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 17, 2013)

PB average of 100 - 18.95

It took 50 averages of 100 since my first sub-20 to get sub-19


----------



## ottozing (Nov 17, 2013)

12.184 (-3, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / 

z2
-3,1/0,3/
/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/
3,4/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/
1,3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-6,3

lol


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 17, 2013)

11.74, 9.94, 11.26, = 10.98
3x3 yay


----------



## Username (Nov 17, 2013)

Tried out a new cube for OH and got this:

14.89 D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' F U F R' U' F' R U B' F2 L 

Misscrambled though (I can't find my solution)

Last layer was fat back sune - U-perm
Almost entire solve was just keyholing f2l pieces because there were lots of corners /edges solved after cross (iirc)

E:

Average of 12: 21.17
1. 18.95 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R' D' U' B' U2 F' R B F' L2 
2. 19.71 F R' L' U' L' F B' R2 U L2 F' U2 D2 F B' D2 R2 B' D2 B 
3. 18.55 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 U' R2 U R U2 B' U B2 L' U' F2 D 
4. 25.50 L2 F' U' R2 F B2 R2 D' L F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 R2 
5. (26.52) U L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F' U' R2 D' F R B' L' D U' 
6. 22.94 R2 B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 B2 D B2 L' B' R' F' L' B D2 B2 F U' 
7. 21.05 U2 L F2 L' F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R D B' L2 U2 F D2 U2 F 
8. 19.13 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L U2 B' F2 L R2 B L2 F' D' 
9. 23.64 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' F U' R D' F2 R B' R' B2 F' 
10. 21.92 F' R2 B D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R' D R2 D' L D' B R2 U F' 
11. (14.89) D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' F U F R' U' F' R U B' F2 L 
12. 20.33 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B R' D' U' F2 U' R2 F D' R2 

0.01 from PB


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 17, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 9.70 3x3 avg,
> 16.01 OH avg,
> 3:49.16 7x7 mean,
> 1:23.43 avg5
> yeyeyeyeyeyeyeyey


How did you pull off a sub 10 average?


----------



## Username (Nov 17, 2013)

wat wat wat wat

Average of 12: 20.90
1. 21.05 U2 L F2 L' F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R D B' L2 U2 F D2 U2 F 
2. 19.13 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L U2 B' F2 L R2 B L2 F' D' 
3. 23.64 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' F U' R D' F2 R B' R' B2 F' 
4. 21.92 F' R2 B D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R' D R2 D' L D' B R2 U F' 
5. (14.89) D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' F U F R' U' F' R U B' F2 L 
6. 20.33 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B R' D' U' F2 U' R2 F D' R2 
7. 22.14 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 F U2 R2 D B2 L' B' R U2 F2 D' L2 U' 
8. 17.74 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R B U2 B' U L' U2 F' U2 F' 
9. 24.17 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U B' L B L' D F D R' D U' 
10. 19.31 R' U2 F' L D2 R B D' B' L F2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 U D L2 D' B2 
11. (25.88) B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R' B D' B F2 R U F2 L2 U' 
12. 19.56 F2 D B2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 F' U' B' U B F' R F' L U


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 17, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> How did you pull off a sub 10 average?



Is "pure luck" a good enough reason?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> 9.70 3x3 avg



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


sdflhdfsifhsdlkfh


----------



## Username (Nov 17, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 14.89 *PB*
worst time: 27.56

current avg5: 22.86 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 20.00 (σ = 2.11)

current avg12: 23.07 (σ = 1.63)
best avg12: 20.89 (σ = 2.24) *PB*

current avg100: 22.40 (σ = 2.10)
best avg100: 22.40 (σ = 2.10) *PB*

session avg: 22.40 (σ = 2.10)
session mean: 22.30

New OH Main = Awesomeness


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> 
> sdflhdfsifhsdlkfh


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sub 1'd all of TCLL+. Except 1 alg. Waiting for Rob to generate an alg.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 17, 2013)

4x4:

Av5: 43.38
Avg12: 46.54

Average of 12: 46.54
1. 46.33 
2. (50.00) 
3. 44.21 
4. 49.38 
5. 46.41 
6. (39.14) 
7. 39.52 
8. 47.07 
9. 49.17 
10. 47.00 
11. 48.16 
12. 48.11 

39.14 is my PB and first ever sub40. 39.52 is extremaly easy hoya scramble r2 F2 r' U2 f2 R' B' U' r2 D r2 L' F B2 R B2 F2 U' D2 B f2 u2 L' U2 L' F' R2 u2 B2 F r2 U2 L2 r2 B2 D u2 r' u2 D


----------



## Riley (Nov 17, 2013)

Recognized the fact that my CCZ won't last forever. I switched to a Weilong yesterday, and got my first sub 10 avg5 today. It took around 60 solves.

Average of 5: 9.98
1. 9.84 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' D2 U F L' D U' B' U 
2. 9.20 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D F' L2 F' R U' B' F2 L2 D' 
3. (10.92) L2 F U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 L B' R D B' L2 F' U2 L' R 
4. 10.89 U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 L B2 D B2 U L' F' L2 
5. (9.03) D2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F L' F D' L2 D' R B D R B'


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 17, 2013)

Riley said:


> Recognized the fact that my CCZ won't last forever. I switched to a Weilong yesterday, and got my first sub 10 avg5 today. It took around 60 solves.
> 
> Average of 5: 9.98
> 1. 9.84 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' D2 U F L' D U' B' U
> ...



Officially?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Officially?



No.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 17, 2013)

Average of 5: 3.92
1. (6.30) L' U B L' R B' R' l' u'
2. 4.20 U B' U L' U' L' B' U' B' l' b
3. (3.44) R' U L' B L' B' L l' r'
4. 3.50 U L U L B U R' B' U
5. 4.07 B R U' R B R U R' b u

On cam!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 17, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Average of 5: 3.92
> 1. (6.30) L' U B L' R B' R' l' u'
> 2. 4.20 U B' U L' U' L' B' U' B' l' b
> 3. (3.44) R' U L' B L' B' L l' r'
> ...



On what ?!?!?!


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 17, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Average of 5: 3.92
> 1. (6.30) L' U B L' R B' R' l' u'
> 2. 4.20 U B' U L' U' L' B' U' B' l' b
> 3. (3.44) R' U L' B L' B' L l' r'
> ...


Nice!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 17, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> On what ?!?!?!



Pyraminx. Look at the scrambles.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## uberCuber (Nov 17, 2013)

1:17.00 megaminx single

dayan is pretty good, but so hard for me to control


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2013)

3.37 2GLL avg100 (including recognition)



Spoiler: Times



Average of 100: 3.37
1. 3.86 F D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 U B U' B' F U B'
2. 4.41 B U2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 U'
3. 3.11 F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F'
4. 2.40 F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 F' U' F U2 B' U F'
5. 2.94 B U2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 U'
6. 4.04 F' U' F U F R2 F L2 B D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2
7. (8.41) U2 R' F2 D' L2 D R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R'
8. 3.31 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L' U' R' U L' U' R
9. 1.37 B' U' B U F' B L2 B' L2 F U2
10. 3.28 U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U' B' U B
11. 5.21 U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' R U' R' D R U R
12. 3.22 U2 R' F2 D' L2 D R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R'
13. 3.30 F' L2 B D2 F' R2 F D2 B L2 F2 L' R2 B R2 B' L F'
14. 6.39 R' D' L2 D R U F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2
15. 3.54 F U' B U2 F' U L2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 F L2 B' U2
16. 3.99 F2 L' D2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' U F2 D' L2 D F2
17. 2.53 R' L U L' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R B2 R2
18. 3.46 F R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 B2 R2 F' U' R2 U R2 B
19. (9.16) F' R2 F2 R2 F R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F' U B' F U' F
20. 3.00 D2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 D F D' B2 L2 U B'
21. 4.07 R' D' L2 D R U F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2
22. 2.49 F2 L' D2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' U F2 D' L2 D F2
23. 4.60 B D F2 D' B' U' L2 U B2 D F2 D2 R2 D B2 U2
24. 2.83 F' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 B D2 F' D' F D B2 R2 F
25. 2.00 L' U' L U R' L F2 L' F2 R U2
26. 2.90 U' R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U B U' B' R2 U F' U2 F
27. 2.64 F U2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B2 D B' D' B2 R2 F'
28. 3.16 D2 R' U2 R B2 U2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 D' R' D L2 B2 U' L
29. 5.35 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 D2 U F2 U F2 U2 F'
30. (1.29) R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' R2
31. 2.90 B F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D' B2 D L2 U' F2
32. (8.05) F' R2 F2 R2 F R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F' U B' F U' F
33. 3.31 R2 F2 L F2 L D2 L' D2 R2 U' R' U L' R
34. 3.41 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D R F2 L' D2 L F2 R'
35. 3.49 B' D' F2 D B U R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2
36. 3.05 R' D2 F2 R U2 R' D2 L' D2 R F2 U' R' D' L2 D' R
37. 4.55 R' F2 L' U2 L U2 R2 B2 R F2 R' D L2 D' B2 R' U2
38. 2.82 R B2 R' U2 R D2 L D2 R' B2 U R D L2 D' R'
39. 4.33 L2 D2 R D2 U2 L D2 U2 R U2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 F2
40. (7.81) U2 F R2 D B2 D' F L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F
41. 2.57 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R
42. 3.25 B2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R' B2 L' B2 R D L2 D' B2 F2 U R2
43. 4.39 L U2 B2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U'
44. (0.41) U2 F2 U2 F U2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B U' B' R2 U' F'
45. (1.28) B2 L U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' B2 U L2 U' B2
46. 2.88 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' U R' U L' U' R
47. 4.87 D' F2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D R F2 R' B2 R F2 R'
48. 5.06 R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U R' D R' U2 R D' R
49. 2.86 R2 B U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U' R2 U B2 U' R2
50. 2.87 F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F'
51. 2.53 L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 U'
52. 3.21 D2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 D F D' B2 L2 U B'
53. 3.01 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2
54. 5.20 F R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 B2 R2 F' U' R2 U R2 B
55. 2.95 U2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R' U2 R' U' L' U L
56. 3.05 R2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R'
57. 3.78 L' B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R B2 L U L U' L' B2 U' R'
58. 3.70 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 D' B' D F2 L2 U' F
59. (8.72) B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' R2 D B2 U' L
60. 2.07 F2 R2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' F L2 F' R F'
61. 3.06 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2
62. 2.78 L' B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R B2 L U L U' L' B2 U' R'
63. 3.46 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U L2 D2 U2 R2
64. 2.22 B L2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 U'
65. 6.48 L U2 B2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U'
66. 3.55 F B' U' B U F2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2
67. 4.75 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U B D F2 D' B'
68. 2.78 U' R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U B U' B' R2 U F' U2 F
69. 2.49 R' U2 L F2 R F2 R F2 L' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U'
70. 2.78 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'
71. 2.23 F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F'
72. 3.27 R U2 R D2 L' B2 L D2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U F2 R
73. 3.52 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D F2 U L2 U' F' D' B2 D F
74. 1.77 U2 B' R2 F R2 B F' U' F' U F
75. (1.13) R' U' R U R L' B2 R' B2 L U2
76. 5.28 U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' R U' R' D R U R
77. 4.61 R' U L' U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 F2 R F2 L'
78. 3.55 F R2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' U' F U B2 R2 B
79. 3.67 F' B U' F U F2 D2 B D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2
80. (0.99) L U L' U L U2 L' U2
81. 2.38 L2 F D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U' R2 D B2 D' R2
82. 4.43 R2 F2 L F2 L D2 L' D2 R2 U' R' U L' R
83. 5.62 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B' U' B' R2 U F' U2 F
84. 2.89 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B' U' B' R2 U F' U2 F
85. 2.87 R2 F2 L' D2 L F2 L' D2 L F2 R' U' L D2 L' U R'
86. 2.15 F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 L' U F2 U' L2 U F2
87. 2.39 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 L B2 L2 U R' D' L2 D' R
88. 2.33 L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 U'
89. 3.13 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' U' L U' L'
90. 3.13 R2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R'
91. 3.15 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R D' L2 D R U
92. 2.83 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' U' R F2 R' U R F2 R
93. 4.51 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L U' L' B2 U' R'
94. 2.98 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' D R2 D' L' U'
95. 1.61 F' U' F U F B' R2 F' R2 B U2
96. 2.06 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2
97. 3.52 R' D' L2 D R U F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2
98. 3.29 B2 D2 F D2 U2 B D2 U2 F U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U2 R2
99. 3.55  B' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F R2 B U B U' B' R2 U' F'
100. 2.62 F2 L2 B L2 B D2 B' D2 F2 U' F' U B' F


----------



## uvafan (Nov 17, 2013)

sub6! 

1. 5:45.97 D' u 3r2 f' L2 R' F' r u2 3d r' 3r l' 3u 3f2 B' 3l r2 U' 3f2 B2 b' 3l' F2 3u2 r 3u' 3d' 3l2 3d2 d' 3b2 d' D' 3r' r' B 3b2 L 3f' R2 f' 3l2 u2 d D' 3b' b 3d 3b2 d' F' f2 L' B U2 l' d u2 D2 L f d' B2 b r2 3b 3d 3r' U R 3l2 3f' 3u2 f' d2 3f 3r' 3u' b' 3d l2 L' 3d F2 d' 3u2 R' d2 l' f 3r2 3l2 B' F' U R2 3r b 3l2

EDIT:
wtf
1. 5:39.22 b D' R l2 B' b2 f2 3u D2 3d2 R2 L B2 U D R2 3f2 3u' u' 3d' l' B' b' R2 U R' d2 F 3u2 3r2 B' d D2 3r2 U' L' 3r u 3b2 3f' R' b' F' d2 3f' b' 3u u' R2 f2 F2 3r2 3f f 3u2 b 3l l' u' L2 3d2 B' 3f' 3r2 3b' R u r2 R 3d2 U' r2 3f D' u b D' 3u L 3f' f' 3l D b2 3l2 R2 l2 u' R2 L2 l' F 3b' 3u f2 r2 B2 3f' u' b' 

5:45.97, 6:31.34, 5:39.22 = 5:58.84 mo3.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 17, 2013)

14.33 OH ao100



Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.33
1. 13.31 F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R U' B F' D2 L' D' L F2 D' R' 
2. 13.84 R2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 U R B U2 B' R2 F2 L' D' 
3. 13.08 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L B2 F' L2 R2 U' F L' B L B2 
4. 13.63 F' R2 U B' R2 B R' D L' D L2 U F2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 
5. 12.84 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 F' D L B' F U2 L' B' F2 L2 
6. 11.65 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D L' B' F' L' D U F2 L D2 F' 
7. 12.59 R2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D R2 D U B L D' U2 F D L' D' L' F 
8. 12.68 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B' F R2 D2 U' L' U R' F U' R D2 R' 
9. 15.50 L2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R U2 F D' L2 B R U2 L2 F2 
10. 12.11 L B' R' F' R' U' D L F U L B2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' 
11. 15.20 L2 D' U' R2 U B2 U F2 R2 B2 F L' D L2 D' B R F' R2 U L2 
12. 15.01 R D2 B2 L R D2 B2 L B2 F2 R' D' B R' B' U' R2 U' L' R2 F' 
13. 13.91 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 R' B U' L U2 F D' B2 R B 
14. 14.35 R2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D R D2 L' D' 
15. 15.96 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U F' U2 R' D' U' L U2 L D 
16. 15.37 B2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L' B2 D2 R2 B F2 U2 B R2 
17. (11.28) B2 D2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R B2 L U2 B' R' D2 F2 U2 R D L 
18. 12.84 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 R D' U' R D2 F D2 B' D L' D2 
19. 16.57 D2 B' R2 F D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 D U' B R' B' D' F' U2 F' R' 
20. 15.01 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D L U' R' B' R U B2 L2 U R 
21. 13.60 U' L B L D' L U' R2 D R' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' 
22. 16.01 U' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B U L D2 F' L D' B2 L B' 
23. 12.78 L2 F' R2 B U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' L' D2 R B2 U 
24. 16.27 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' U L' D2 U2 B' R2 F D2 U' 
25. 14.38 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L D U' B' U' R D2 L2 D 
26. 15.62 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 L' B D B' R D2 U2 F' L2 
27. 14.98 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' U' L' B' D' F L' R' B2 D2 
28. (21.01) U F2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' U2 L U2 L2 R' F U2 B2 D 
29. 16.02 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' L' B F D B' L' U' F' U2 R F 
30. (22.25) L2 D2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L' R U' B' L' R' B R2 U 
31. 13.12 L2 B D2 F' R2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 F R' F' L D' F' R' B2 U F2 
32. 14.41 D2 F R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 F2 L F' U' R' D' B F2 L' U L' 
33. 12.57 D2 B U' F R D2 L' B2 D R L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 
34. 17.96 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' R' U2 B' R2 U' F R B L D' F2 
35. (11.05) D2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 L F R2 U B' U' B2 L' U' F' L 
36. 13.40 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 U R B L2 R' D' B2 D' 
37. 14.57 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F D2 U' F2 L' F R U' 
38. 15.29 R' L2 D F U' L B' L' B' R' D B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D R2 U2 
39. (43.19) F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 R' F' L2 D2 B L' U' B' F U 
40. 15.09 U2 F' U F2 L' U' B' U' B U R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 
41. 11.65 R2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 D' B' L' U2 L' B F' L2 D 
42. 14.84 U B' R2 D F2 R' F' B2 L' B2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D 
43. 16.38 F2 L' U2 D F' U R L2 F' U D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 
44. 14.34 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F D' B U F' L' R 
45. 12.87 R2 B R F D2 L' F' U' L U R2 L2 D F2 U2 D R2 D' B2 
46. 13.85 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D F2 D' U2 B' R2 D U R' 
47. 12.30 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U' R2 D' R' B F D' F2 R2 B' R2 D' U 
48. 15.60 D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 F R2 F R' D R' U' R' F' D2 B' D F 
49. 15.05 R2 L F' B U' B' L2 U R F U2 B' L2 D2 F B2 D2 B' U2 F 
50. 14.34 L B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L D R D' U' B' R2 B2 F' 
51. 17.04 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' L' B' D' L2 B' F R' F U 
52. 12.61 R2 F2 B' L2 U L F L2 B L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R B2 
53. 14.26 R' D' F D2 L B' U B' L' B U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 
54. 17.11 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 B U2 R F' D U R B2 F L2 F' R' 
55. 13.99 D R2 B D F L' U L B R F2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R 
56. 13.58 U D2 F2 R' F L U R B D B2 R L D2 B2 L' B2 L2 B2 R D2 
57. 13.29 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' B D2 U F2 L' U' F L2 R 
58. 12.67 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' D B2 D L F' L2 D' R D U2 
59. 16.33 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F' L2 D B2 D' B R D R B 
60. 15.62 U' B L2 B2 R2 U' D2 B L' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 
61. 14.59 R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' R' D' B' U2 R U F' 
62. (10.78) L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' D B' R' F R2 U L2 R U' 
63. 14.65 R' L B L' D2 L' F' U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D 
64. 12.06 L U' B' R D F D2 L' D' L' B2 L D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 
65. 13.40 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F D B R' B2 U B D L B 
66. 15.13 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L' F' L2 B' L' U2 B2 L' B2 
67. 14.85 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L B2 F2 D' B' F D' B L F2 L U' F 
68. 12.93 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D B D R' D' L' U' B' F2 D 
69. 12.78 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 B' F D' L' D2 B R2 B2 R2 D R' 
70. 15.48 L2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R' D' F R F U' R' B' U2 L' 
71. 15.43 F U R' L U B2 D B U R U2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 
72. 14.82 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B D2 B' L' R' U B F2 D2 F' 
73. 12.93 U F R' F L U2 B L' U' L U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 D F2 D2 
74. 15.54 U2 F' B' U' R' L' U2 L B' U L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 
75. 14.06 D R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 R B' F' U F D2 B D' R U' 
76. 15.04 D L D F2 L' B2 U2 B' L' U2 B D2 R2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' L2 
77. 13.83 F R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B' D' R' U2 F' L' D' L 
78. 11.95 D' B' L' B' D2 B2 U L D' F L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 
79. 14.62 F B2 R' F U' L' F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 
80. 15.38 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L D' F D' R2 F L D F L R' 
81. 15.05 D R F R D' F2 B D L U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 L2 F B2 D2 
82. 15.15 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D' B' L' D L2 D R2 U2 B L R' 
83. 13.76 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' R B' U2 R F 
84. (21.37) F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U F2 U F' R' B2 L' D' U2 L2 B' L B' 
85. 15.87 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 U F D' U F R' U2 B' L' F R 
86. 14.38 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L' B L' D2 F' D' U2 R' U L 
87. 16.81 B2 D2 L D2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' D2 B D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B' L R' 
88. 13.34 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U F' R2 F' U' B2 L2 B' R U' 
89. 14.52 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L F2 U B2 L' B U B2 R2 U' 
90. 12.67 U2 L2 B F2 U2 B R2 B' L2 D2 F' U' L' B2 R2 B L' D2 F U' L 
91. 13.87 B' D R2 B D R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 B L2 D2 L2 F 
92. (10.75) D R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' R U B F' D' U2 L B R2 
93. (11.31) D2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 F' L' R2 F' L D' L2 R' D2 F' L' 
94. 13.42 U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 R' D L2 D' B2 F' D2 L' R' D F 
95. 13.56 L' R' F2 R' B2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 U' B D R' F2 D L' U' F 
96. (27.96) F R B2 U R2 L2 D F' B2 L F' L2 F2 B U2 F B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 
97. 14.68 F L2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 L F' D R2 U2 R' B 
98. 17.02 R' B' U' D' F2 B R' L2 D2 F' D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' 
99. 13.73 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F L2 B L2 B' R D U2 R2 F L' R' U' R D2 
100. 13.29 R' U' D2 R' F2 D F2 L' D2 F L U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' F2


----------



## KCuber (Nov 18, 2013)

4x4
number of times: 110/110
best time: 25.585
worst time: 42.913

current avg5: 35.409 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 30.913 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 33.573 (σ = 2.15)
best avg12: 32.420 (σ = 2.27)

current avg100: 34.157 (σ = 2.72)
best avg100: 34.040 (σ = 2.69) PB

session avg: 34.186 (σ = 2.69)
session mean: 34.187


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 18, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 4x4
> number of times: 110/110
> best time: 25.585
> worst time: 42.913
> ...



how such speed
teach pls


----------



## JackJ (Nov 18, 2013)

10.61 average of 5 wat. PB by over a second!! Non-rolling too. 

1: 9.32	U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B F2 L2 R' D' R' U' F2 L2 U2
2: (9.19)	B2 L2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D2 R U' F' U' F' R2 U2 B' L2 D
3: (15.79)	U' F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B D' F L' D B' U F D' B
4: 11.61	F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L' B' L U2 B' F' D2 F L D2 U'
5: 10.89	D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R U L B U B' L2 F' D2

9.19 was PLL skip. 15 was nerves. Everything else was relatively normal.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2013)

11.63 OH single with E-perm


----------



## Iggy (Nov 18, 2013)

(3.15), 3.68, (3.90), 3.78, 3.47 = 3.64 Pyra avg5

All 3s.

Edit:
Average of 12: 3.61
1. 3.15 U R U B' U' B' U R' U r b' 
2. 3.68 U' B' L R' B' U B L' B' l r b 
3. 3.90 U R U' R' U B U' R' B' l' r b' 
4. 3.78 U B L R' B' L B U' R' b 
5. 3.47 L R' U B' U R' L' B r' u 
6. 2.75 L' R L U B' U' L R r' u 
7. (2.30) L' B L B' R B' U' R l' r' b 
8. 3.69 U' L U R' L R' B' L' l' r' b 
9. 3.15 U B R U L B' U' L' l' b' 
10. 3.66 L' R B U' B' L U L' r b' u' 
11. (5.40+) R L U B R' U B L u 
12. 4.84 U' R B' U B' R' U B' l' r' b u' 

Would've been a 3.46 avg12 without that +2 :/


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2013)

Iggy said:


> (3.15), 3.68, (3.90), 3.78, 3.47 = 3.64 Pyra avg5
> 
> All 3s.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of this


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 18, 2013)

I just got a sub-40 second 3x3x3 solve... HUGE accomplishment for me (latest average of 5 is 1:05.8, usual average is 1:15)


----------



## uvafan (Nov 18, 2013)

Finally a sub45! 

1. 44.41 F' r2 R' L2 U r2 F f2 L D' F2 U' L2 U' u' f' B L f U u2 D' F r' u2 F D2 L B2 r2 F2 r D r' B2 R r2 U B r

EDIT: 

50.60 avg, 53.39 avg12.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 18, 2013)

2:12.25. LL was Fw R U R' U' Fw' T-perm. Edges done at 1:35 iirc. Broke my 2:16 two other times. This was the best. Couldn't get any averages going. 

I think I broke in my 4x4. It's really nice and rarely locks up. Cleaned and loosened my Weilong. A little Uncotrollable now lol.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 18, 2013)

25.27 avg of 12 OH
will be back to see what my pb will be.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 18, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> 25.27 avg of 12 OH
> will be back to see what my pb will be.


21.01 avg of 12 Pb 
20.72 avg of 5 pb


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> 21.01 avg of 12 Pb
> 20.72 avg of 5 pb



It took you 40 minutes to get 5 seconds faster? wtf


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 18, 2013)

36.91 4x4 simsingle


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2013)

@Bunyanderman: Yeah, what?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> It took you 40 minutes to get 5 seconds faster? wtf


Ya, i guess, this is my first time to sit down and do one-handed solves


----------



## Iggy (Nov 18, 2013)

Mean of 3: 1:55.56
1. 1:49.31 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 B F D B' L R' D2 F L F 
2. 1:59.16 B2 L U2 F' D R' L' U2 B U R' D2 R' F2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' 
3. 1:58.21 R2 B2 U R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B U B2 L F' L2 R2 B' U B'

Feet


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Ya, i guess, this is my first time to sit down and do one-handed solves



If it was 40 seconds to 35 I'd understand that perfectly. But a 5 second jump when you're "decent" is just surprising. Did you improve that quickly at other events? (I consider 25 to be about equivalent to 15 second 2H solves, and 20 to 11 or so.)


----------



## ottozing (Nov 18, 2013)

It finally happened

5.811 U' B U' B F' R U' D' F' L2 R D' U' L' B2 D L' F2 R2 L' B U' D2 F' R 

z2 y'
U' R2 U2 R' D' R2 (Xcross)
U' R U' R2' U' R (F2L-1)
d' R' U' R (F2L-2)
y' U' R U' R' y' U' R' U R (F2L-3)
U F U R U' R' F' (OLL)
U' (PLL skip)


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> It finally happened
> 
> 5.811 U' B U' B F' R U' D' F' L2 R D' U' L' B2 D L' F2 R2 L' B U' D2 F' R
> 
> ...



I wander how many sub 6's till sub 5.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 18, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> I wander how many sub 6's till sub 5.


woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh GO JAY wooooooooooooo



excuse my spam


----------



## ottozing (Nov 18, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.686
worst time: 5.008

current avg5: 1.825 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 1.295 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 1.973 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 1.516 (σ = 0.21)

current avg50: 1.822 (σ = 0.32)
best avg50: 1.783 (σ = 0.26)

current avg100: 1.891 (σ = 0.36)
best avg100: 1.891 (σ = 0.36)

session avg: 1.891 (σ = 0.36)
session mean: 1.950

yay improvement


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 0.686
> worst time: 5.008
> ...



go away

and stop confusing me with your avatar, right next to richie's


----------



## Iggy (Nov 18, 2013)

1:17.52 Mega single with an extremely easy LL. OLL skip to a U perm. 

Edit: 1:27.52 avg5 from Weekly Comp. I should do Mega for often, it's so fun.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> If it was 40 seconds to 35 I'd understand that perfectly. But a 5 second jump when you're "decent" is just surprising. Did you improve that quickly at other events? (I consider 25 to be about equivalent to 15 second 2H solves, and 20 to 11 or so.)



I have a 26 OH average officially, but i got a new cube this weekend (gans 3,) and this is my first OH practice in maybe 6 months. I don't improve that quickly at main events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc.) but i practiced pyraminx for the first time in a long time and went from 21 average to 13.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> It finally happened
> 
> 5.811 U' B U' B F' R U' D' F' L2 R D' U' L' B2 D L' F2 R2 L' B U' D2 F' R
> 
> ...



Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 18, 2013)

wow... :fp

(6.60)	L' D U L' R2 D2 U' B' F L B F' D' B2 F' L F' L R U F D2 B2 F2 U2

x2 y'
U' F R U' R y U R' U' R D2 
U R U R'
y' L' U L
U' R U R'
U' R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' U2

36 moves/6.60=5.45 TPS... :fp

One of the easiest solves evar. Such fail TPS...


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 18, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 4x4
> number of times: 110/110
> best time: 25.585
> worst time: 42.913
> ...



update your signature!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 18, 2013)

Finished sub 1ing TCLL+. Exporting video.


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2013)

Pressed space, nothing happened. Pressed K (usually down), and





My past time/reconstruction is showing, but it's 0 seconds. UWR single?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> I have a 26 OH average officially, but i got a new cube this weekend (gans 3,) and this is my first OH practice in maybe 6 months. I don't improve that quickly at main events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc.) but i practiced pyraminx for the first time in a long time and went from 21 average to 13.



Those are not equal times. It's far easier to go from 21->13 with Pyraminx than 25->20 OH. Whatever though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2013)

2x2 AVG 100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.68
worst time: 13.68

current avg5: 9.49 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 7.70 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 9.95 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: 8.53 (σ = 1.67)

current avg100: 9.64 (σ = 2.33)
best avg100: 9.64 (σ = 2.33)

session avg: 9.64 (σ = 2.33)
session mean: 9.62



Spoiler: Times



8.64, 6.79, 13.06, 11.62, 6.02, 13.53, 6.63, 10.95, 7.60, 5.93, 12.15, 10.59, 5.09, 12.98, 8.30, 12.56, 7.38, 10.30, 5.30, 8.21, 12.14, 10.37, 6.12, 7.86, 13.35, 11.58, 11.76, 12.48, 8.32, 7.11, 8.44, 7.57, 12.39, 6.79, 9.69, 11.92, 8.53, 10.11, 9.34, 9.14, 12.37, 13.50, 8.19, 10.66, 9.44, 11.14, 10.02, 10.18, 9.42, 7.40, 10.79, 10.83, 11.16, 12.66, 10.27, 12.35, 12.78, 7.04, 11.56, 5.07, 10.72, 12.86, 9.28, 10.09, 8.32, 10.04, 9.58, 13.29, 6.07, 4.23, 10.06, 8.39, 11.54, 8.36, 9.92, 8.69, 8.58, 7.98, 10.67, 8.39, 3.68, 12.29, 10.86, 6.94, 10.02, 6.22, 8.40, 13.01, 13.68, 5.18, 9.36, 11.42, 6.67, 13.37, 12.42, 11.09, 10.02, 6.66, 9.77, 8.69


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2013)

3.14 OH 2GLL avg100 (including recognition).

The last ~25 solves were really bad.

TImes: (1.48), 2.79, 3.06, 3.51, 2.10, 3.68, 4.32, 3.39, 3.47, 3.61, 3.06, 2.80, 2.24, (1.40), 2.97, 2.48, 3.28, 4.36, 3.58, 2.08, 2.31, 3.13, 2.77, 2.60, 3.09, 2.92, 2.52, 2.29, (0.02), 2.87, 3.67, 4.04, 3.18, 4.78, 2.94, 2.77, 2.55, 2.61, 3.36, 2.60, (5.53), 2.70, 3.44, 2.68, 3.09, 2.78, 3.73, (5.25), 3.33, 2.80, 3.02, 2.87, 2.76, 3.08, 2.59, 2.99, 2.58, (1.43), 3.05, 2.93, 4.81, (1.57), 2.27, 4.77, 2.78, 3.04, 2.84, (6.97), 4.14, 2.89, 2.57, 3.08, 2.63, 3.82, 3.31, 4.99, 3.98, 3.65, 3.60, 1.71, 3.38, 3.00, 3.20, 3.89, 2.57, 2.92, 2.73, (6.61), 3.43, 2.44, 3.94, 3.02, 4.08, 2.70, 3.11, 2.36, (5.00), 2.81, 4.46, 3.18

No, the 0.02 is not a mistake.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2013)

Solved a 3x3x3x3 for the first time today (4-dimensional cube). Best time so far 29:19.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Solved a 3x3x3x3 for the first time today (4-dimensional cube). Best time so far 29:19.



I looked at one once. I cried subsequently.

What's the solve approach?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Solved a 3x3x3x3 for the first time today (4-dimensional cube). Best time so far 29:19.



I'm reading a book called "Moonwalking with Einstein" and it mentioned a 4D Rubik's cube. I didn't realise there actually was one. Do you have a link to one?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm reading a book called "Moonwalking with Einstein" and it mentioned a 4D Rubik's cube. I didn't realise there actually was one. Do you have a link to one?



http://www.superliminal.com/cube/applet.html


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm reading a book called "Moonwalking with Einstein" and it mentioned a 4D Rubik's cube. I didn't realise there actually was one. Do you have a link to one?



Tim I think qqwref was solving this one http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 19, 2013)

8.69, 8.11, 8.77, 8.57, (7.27), 8.46, 8.67, (9.82), 7.71, 8.84, 9.64, 9.26 = *8.67*

:tu


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 19, 2013)

Average of 5: 11.81
1. (15.66) F D2 F D2 R2 B' F' R2 B' L2 D2 L U' R2 D2 B' D' R D U' F' 
2. 11.33 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' U2 R' U B D L' R2 B F2 R' 
3. (10.25) R' U D2 L D' B U2 F2 D L F2 D2 F U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' B' 
4. 13.21 U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 D' L F2 D' B U' R F' R' U 
5. 10.90 R U2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 B L2 F U' R2 B F2 R2 F R'


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I looked at one once. I cried subsequently.
> 
> What's the solve approach?


There are a bunch of possible approaches (just like a real 3x3x3) but I basically solve one piece type at a time, from the "centers" to the "corners", using a little intuition and a lot of commutators.


----------



## Julian (Nov 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm reading a book called "Moonwalking with Einstein" and it mentioned a 4D Rubik's cube. I didn't realise there actually was one. Do you have a link to one?


Great book would recommend.


----------



## kcl (Nov 19, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 11.81
> 1. (15.66) F D2 F D2 R2 B' F' R2 B' L2 D2 L U' R2 D2 B' D' R D U' F'
> 2. 11.33 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' U2 R' U B D L' R2 B F2 R'
> 3. (10.25) R' U D2 L D' B U2 F2 D L F2 D2 F U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' B'
> ...



OH?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2013)

number of times: 64/64
best time: 1.89
worst time: 9.05
best avg5: 2.79 (σ = 0.21)
best avg12: 3.41 (σ = 0.47)
*best avg50: 3.72 (σ = 0.58)*
session avg: 3.91 (σ = 0.69)
session mean: 4.01

Did an average of 50 earlier, 4.46. Then this one, only rolled like 5 solves to get 3.72 of 50.

Gotta love good scrambles yo.

Times:
6.47, 3.68, 4.96, 5.41, 4.12, 5.54, 2.59, 4.85, 4.87, 4.24, 4.32, 6.46, *2.54, 6.44, 2.92, 2.50, 2.90, 3.35, 4.51, 2.98, 4.28, 3.43, 3.37, 4.09, 3.47, 4.42, 3.07, 3.57, 2.87, 2.92, 2.96, 4.31, 4.65, 3.68, 3.67, 4.18, 4.42, 3.79, 3.42, 4.18, 3.17, 3.81, 4.27, 4.43, 2.31, 4.35, 2.93, 5.20, 1.89, 3.28, 3.51, 3.54, 4.38, 4.28, 4.59, 9.05, 3.87, 3.79, 4.03, 4.35, 3.34, 3.82*, 4.17, 4.06


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> 25.27 avg of 12 OH
> will be back to see what my pb will be.





Bunyanderman said:


> 21.01 avg of 12 Pb
> 20.72 avg of 5 pb


 OH
14.28 single pb
19.09 avg of 5 pb
19.57 avg of 12 pb


----------



## 78BFE (Nov 19, 2013)

I got a 3:16 PB in Megaminx, previous PB was like 3:45. Started averaging my old personal best, neat.


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm so happy! 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.77
worst time: 22.30

current avg5: 19.76 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 18.74 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 19.88 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 19.88 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 19.88 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 19.74


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 19, 2013)

9.80 avg 5


----------



## kcl (Nov 19, 2013)

3.55 2x2 avg of 500 or so on my flight home.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Nov 19, 2013)

It isn't my PB:
8.91

scramble:
U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F D B' D' L' U B2 R' U R'

INCPECTION: Z2
CROSS: R' L U R B' R' 
F2L 1: Y' U' L' U L U L' U' L 
F2L 2: U2 R U' R'
F2L 3: Y' U' L' U L
F2L 4: U' L U L' U L U L'
OLL: RW U2 R' U' R U' RW'
PLL: U' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2

47 MOVES
5.27 TPS


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> 3.55 2x2 avg of 500 or so on my flight home.



From where are you flying home?


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 19, 2013)

Finally got sub-1 minute avg of 12!


----------



## kcl (Nov 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> From where are you flying home?



Rhode Island. I flew home last night.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Rhode Island. I flew home last night.



Oh cool.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 20, 2013)

megaminx

1:12.84, (1:34.10), 1:23.79, 1:17.40, 1:14.05, 1:24.97, 1:22.11, 1:18.52, (1:11.72), 1:27.36, 1:30.24, 1:17.87 = 1:20.92 avg12


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2013)

Off by 2.75 sec from my 5x5 PB the solve was 3:48.95 very good solve for me. Scramble was r2 B' l u2 f2 R' F B D2 B2 D' l R D2 l L2 u b u' r' l u' f' L2 l' R' r' u l2 D U' u2 F B u D U r2 U' u d' D2 B2 u d f' R' F l' u' U' l2 b2 f u2 d' U D' L' u2


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2013)

I like the LingPo 

2.14, 3.25, (1.60), 1.96, 2.57, 3.08, 3.04, 2.34, (3.50), 3.30, 2.76, 2.38 = 2.68 (stackmat)


----------



## Riley (Nov 20, 2013)

I finally know full CLL.


----------



## already1329 (Nov 20, 2013)

9.50 average of 5: (9.22), 9.78, 9.38, (12.65), 9.33


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

5.30 L2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' U F D2 F' L2 R' B2 R2

z'r'F'B
R2U'r'URU2M2'UR
L'U2LU2LF'L'F
U'M'U'M'
U'MU2MUM2'


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

BigGreen said:


> 5.30 L2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' U F D2 F' L2 R' B2 R2
> 
> z'r'F'B
> R2U'r'URU2M2'UR
> ...



Holy ****....


----------



## kcl (Nov 20, 2013)

Riley said:


> I finally know full CLL.



lol I should finally finish it


----------



## KCuber (Nov 20, 2013)

finally 
Average of 5: 29.333
1. 29.530 D2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Uw D2 F' L' Uw2 R' Uw2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' D2 R2 U Uw' Rw' L' R F2 Fw' Rw' Fw' D' F D' L U' D' F L2 F Uw2 B2 L 
2. (27.550) Rw' Uw Rw U2 Fw D L2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw' U2 R Rw' B' Fw' F L U2 Fw' B' R2 Uw' F2 B' Rw B U2 R Rw2 B' L Uw D' Rw B' Rw F D' Rw' 
3. (39.810) B2 U2 Uw' R B F R2 B D2 F Uw' F2 L' D Rw2 D' Uw' L Uw' F L2 R' B' R2 Rw2 D2 L' Rw2 U F R' B2 Uw2 R' B' U2 Rw B U Fw' 
4. 30.660 L2 R2 Uw' Fw R' F2 Uw' U Rw Fw R' B2 R2 U' L2 Fw F L2 Rw Uw D' Fw2 L' R U2 Rw2 L B F' Uw Rw2 L2 D U2 Rw' D' U' Uw B2 Uw 
5. 27.810 U2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw Rw2 Uw' D R' Uw F2 U2 Rw D' Fw D2 B' R2 Fw Rw U B' D2 Rw' L' B R L F L' U2 D B' Fw' L' Uw2 D' Fw F


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 20, 2013)

KCuber said:


> finally
> Average of 5: 29.333
> 1. 29.530 D2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Uw D2 F' L' Uw2 R' Uw2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' D2 R2 U Uw' Rw' L' R F2 Fw' Rw' Fw' D' F D' L U' D' F L2 F Uw2 B2 L
> 2. (27.550) Rw' Uw Rw U2 Fw D L2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw' U2 R Rw' B' Fw' F L U2 Fw' B' R2 Uw' F2 B' Rw B U2 R Rw2 B' L Uw D' Rw B' Rw F D' Rw'
> ...



Pssshhht, not even sub-WR


----------



## kcl (Nov 20, 2013)

KCuber said:


> finally
> Average of 5: 29.333
> 1. 29.530 D2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Uw D2 F' L' Uw2 R' Uw2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' D2 R2 U Uw' Rw' L' R F2 Fw' Rw' Fw' D' F D' L U' D' F L2 F Uw2 B2 L
> 2. (27.550) Rw' Uw Rw U2 Fw D L2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw' U2 R Rw' B' Fw' F L U2 Fw' B' R2 Uw' F2 B' Rw B U2 R Rw2 B' L Uw D' Rw B' Rw F D' Rw'
> ...



wat


----------



## ottozing (Nov 20, 2013)

KCuber said:


> finally
> Average of 5: 29.333
> 1. 29.530 D2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Uw D2 F' L' Uw2 R' Uw2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' D2 R2 U Uw' Rw' L' R F2 Fw' Rw' Fw' D' F D' L U' D' F L2 F Uw2 B2 L
> 2. (27.550) Rw' Uw Rw U2 Fw D L2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw' U2 R Rw' B' Fw' F L U2 Fw' B' R2 Uw' F2 B' Rw B U2 R Rw2 B' L Uw D' Rw B' Rw F D' Rw'
> ...



ummmm that's kinda scary


----------



## Iggy (Nov 20, 2013)

KCuber said:


> finally
> Average of 5: 29.333
> 1. 29.530 D2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Uw D2 F' L' Uw2 R' Uw2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' D2 R2 U Uw' Rw' L' R F2 Fw' Rw' Fw' D' F D' L U' D' F L2 F Uw2 B2 L
> 2. (27.550) Rw' Uw Rw U2 Fw D L2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw' U2 R Rw' B' Fw' F L U2 Fw' B' R2 Uw' F2 B' Rw B U2 R Rw2 B' L Uw D' Rw B' Rw F D' Rw'
> ...



Woah


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 20, 2013)

FML 

1.70 AO12 on cam. Last solve was a 1,32+2. So it would have been a 1.67 average


----------



## kcl (Nov 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> FML
> 
> 1.70 AO12 on cam. Last solve was a 1,32+2. So it would have been a 1.67 average



such a nub 

just quit already


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 20, 2013)

KCuber said:


> finally
> Average of 5: 29.333
> 1. 29.530 D2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Uw D2 F' L' Uw2 R' Uw2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' D2 R2 U Uw' Rw' L' R F2 Fw' Rw' Fw' D' F D' L U' D' F L2 F Uw2 B2 L
> 2. (27.550) Rw' Uw Rw U2 Fw D L2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw' U2 R Rw' B' Fw' F L U2 Fw' B' R2 Uw' F2 B' Rw B U2 R Rw2 B' L Uw D' Rw B' Rw F D' Rw'
> ...



aww, you're too pro now.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 20, 2013)

7.89 Single PB
10.11 AO 5 PB
11.48 AO 12 PB

Need to break AO 100 now.

Edit: on 3x3


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 20, 2013)

4.7 3x3 single wtf, 
Easy cross,
Ok f2l, one already made pair
i use 2 look
Ready cross
Sune
Hardest pll i know- Zperm

LOL WUT?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 20, 2013)

4BLD off by two wings
24:23.20
i screwed up edge memo and had to start it again (edge memo)
first full (not rage quit from screwing up memo) attempt so yay
im happy and sad at the same time 
lol


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 20, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> 4.7 3x3 single wtf,
> Easy cross,
> Ok f2l, one already made pair
> i use 2 look
> ...


 
WHAT ?!?! 4.70 single


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 20, 2013)

[h=5]PB avg5 13.31

PB avg12 14.43 First ever sub-15

mean of 50 15.75, which is totally awesome

Breaking PBs is always awesome[/h]


Spoiler



avg of 12: 14.43

Time List:
1. (11.30) R2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U2 L F' L' B' D F' L2 U' B2 D 
2. (17.77) U2 R' B R U B D2 R D R B2 R2 B2 R L2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' 
3. 12.58 R2 F' L U D' L' D' B U2 B U2 R L U2 D2 B2 R B2 L' B2 L2 
4. 13.15 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' F' D L' 
5. 14.20 B' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B' F R U2 B' L2 U' B' L D L2 
6. 15.06 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 L D' B2 D U2 L' D' F U 
7. 16.77 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 D B' R' F L F L' D' F D' 
8. 13.15 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F U' R' D' B U' L2 B' D U 
9. 14.90 R D R' L U' F R D F U' D2 F' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 
10. 14.52 F' U2 B U2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D U B L B2 D2 L R F2 D 
11. 13.95 L2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F' R  U B2 R' F2 L' U' L2 R 
12. 16.03 U D2 L' F R D' F2 L' F2 L F' R2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2

First 5 solves are PB avg5


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2013)

lol 2x2 avg5:

Average of 5: 2.59
1. (3.64) U2 R2 U R' F2 U R U2 R
2. (0.75) F U F' U' F2 U R' F U'
3. 3.38 R F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
4. 3.01 F R' U2 R F' U' F U2 F2 U'
5. 1.38 F' U F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U

edit: PB avg5 lool
Average of 5: 1.85
1. (0.75) F U F' U' F2 U R' F U'
2. (3.38) R F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
3. 3.01 F R' U2 R F' U' F U2 F2 U'
4. 1.38 F' U F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U
5. 1.17 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F U2 F U'

edit2: 2.42 avg12  (stackmat)
I love the LingPo


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2013)

36.60 4x4 single with E-perm on Weisu


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 20, 2013)

YEAH FINNALY SUB 7. 6.917 FULLSTEP TOO


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!! 2nd ever sub 1 min OH solve 59.70 scramble U2 F2 R' L U' R' D B2 U2 R' L' F2 B' D' F' R' D' F' L2 B R B' F2 D B' I got lucky with the scramble I had an easy cross and an X-cross


----------



## Username (Nov 20, 2013)

Time List:
1. (4.59) U R2 F' R U2 R F R' F 
2. 1.93 U' F' R2 F R2 U' F' U' F' R 
3. 1.99 U2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F R F 
4. 2.54 U R U' R F2 R' F R' U 
5. (1.78) U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U2

so much lockup  still PB though. LingPo <3


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 20, 2013)

Why did I do this?

4x4 OH

number of times: 21/21
best time: 1:35.75
worst time: 2:30.26

current avg5: 2:00.95 (σ = 3.16)
best avg5: 1:57.01 (σ = 2.49)

current avg12: 2:01.42 (σ = 7.12)
best avg12: 2:01.42 (σ = 7.12)

session avg: 2:04.60 (σ = 8.94)


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 20, 2013)

number of times: 156/156
best time: 0.78
worst time: 5.28

current avg5: 3.20 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 1.90 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 2.80 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 2.29 (σ = 0.40)

current avg50: 2.81 (σ = 0.75)
best avg50: 2.72 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 2.81 (σ = 0.65)
best avg100: 2.79 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 2.98 (σ = 0.68)
session mean: 3.00

2x2


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 20, 2013)

1:06.81 4x4x4 PB.

1:18.83 PB for double parity. Shame I didn't get that when the cut was 1:20 at UKC


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 20, 2013)

41.93 double parity 4x4 single

dp pb


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 20, 2013)

1:58.78! I don't even believe that scramble. So easy. LL was F R U R' U' F' U2 F U R U' R' F' E-perm. Beat PB by 15 seconds. Itll probably be a loooooooong time before I beat that. 

Next solve: sup-3. Where's the facepalm when you need it?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 20, 2013)

1:09.71 megaminx single

EDIT: 1:05.91 waaat


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2013)

36.68 Weisu single with OLL parity


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> 4.7 3x3 single wtf,
> Easy cross,
> Ok f2l, one already made pair
> i use 2 look
> ...



Don't you average 20+? >_>


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 21, 2013)

Average of 12: 33.98
1. (29.96) Uw' D' Fw Uw' R D' L' U' B' F2 U' L' B2 D' R2 Rw' Uw Fw' F D B' U2 Uw B D2 R U' Uw2 R2 B Uw2 D2 B Rw' D2 F' D2 U' Uw2 B' 
2. 31.21 Uw F Rw D2 L2 F Uw2 B U' R' Uw2 F2 D' Fw L' D Uw2 B' Rw F2 L' U' D B2 F' U2 R2 D L U2 L Rw2 Uw' D2 B2 Fw2 Uw R' D Uw2 
3. 39.16 D' B' U2 F2 R' Rw Uw' Rw R Uw2 D R2 B' Fw' Rw2 D2 B' R B2 D R L Fw2 L' Fw U Fw Uw2 Rw2 R U2 B R2 Fw' B2 R' L2 U' B2 Uw 
4. 33.66 R Fw2 U Rw2 U' Rw Uw2 R Uw' L B' Uw2 U R2 L2 F2 L' U Uw F' R' L' U B2 Rw2 R' Uw' U Rw2 Fw2 D Uw' U' R Uw' B2 Rw' D2 R B' 
5. 34.89 B' Rw' U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 F Fw2 D L' D Uw' U B Rw Uw2 F' Fw D' Uw2 B L2 Uw' R2 B' Rw2 B2 D2 Uw Rw R L2 D Rw U 
6. 33.81 Fw2 L' Fw Uw2 F R D' U2 Rw2 U L U2 Fw' L' F2 Fw2 B' Uw' R' L Uw Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' R' Rw2 U' L' Uw R2 B2 R D2 Fw2 B' R' Fw' Uw2 F' 
7. 32.25 D U R' Uw' U Fw' Uw' R2 Fw' B R Uw' Rw' L' F2 L2 Rw B2 Rw' R2 F2 D R2 U' B R2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw Uw D2 U2 R2 F Fw' B Rw' F' L' 
8. 31.39 U2 D L2 Rw D' L' Uw' F' Uw' Fw R2 F2 Uw2 R2 Uw F2 Uw2 B F U2 Fw D L F D L2 U' R' U' Uw F Fw2 U2 B Rw' D2 Uw2 U Fw2 D' 
9. 33.94 Uw2 D' U Rw2 U' L2 R U B Uw2 L D R' Rw2 Uw' U L Uw R L' F' R2 D' L F' L' Rw' B' Fw Rw' Uw Fw' R U2 L2 Rw2 Fw' L Uw L 
10. 30.64 F Uw' U R' U2 F R Fw' B D2 Fw2 B Uw B2 F D' R B Rw2 R' D' Fw2 D2 U' F2 Fw R L U' R' F D' U F2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D F D 
11. 38.86 B' U B2 U Uw Fw2 F2 B L B' D2 Fw2 D2 L D' L Fw B2 R2 F Fw2 D2 F L' D' Fw2 R' B' Uw' Rw2 F' D B' Rw R B2 Rw Uw2 D' F2 
12. (39.37) L Uw Fw2 L' U2 Fw' R Rw2 D L' F2 B' Uw D Fw2 F Uw' L' Rw2 Fw' U L Uw L' F2 R' B' L2 D L Fw' F L2 Rw2 R' Fw' F L' Rw2 B2


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 21, 2013)

Wtf. 0.94 pyra single

Scramble: U L' B L B' (lol)

Solution (almost solved layer on top with empty slot in front)

R L' R' L D'

5 moves in 0.94 = 5.32 TPS. Best ever.

Pyra dumb.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Wtf. 0.94 pyra single
> 
> Scramble: U L' B L B' (lol)
> 
> ...



lool I just tried it and got 0.93


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 21, 2013)

Clock PBs:

7.86, 8.89, 8.49, 7.44, 9.28, 8.76, 8.63, (7.35), 8.52, (DNF), 7.89, 8.80 = 8.46 ao12

7.44, (9.28), 8.76, 8.63, (7.35) = 8.28 ao5


----------



## ottozing (Nov 21, 2013)

Sq-1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.043
worst time: 32.836

current avg5: 18.429 (σ = 2.18)
best avg5: 17.476 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 18.914 (σ = 2.48)
best avg12: 18.219 (σ = 2.08)

current avg50: 19.846 (σ = 2.36)
best avg50: 19.846 (σ = 2.36)

session avg: 19.846 (σ = 2.36)
session mean: 20.025


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 21, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Don't you average 20+? >_>



i average 30+ is the weird bit


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> i average 30+ is the weird bit



I'm not sure if I could manage sune plus Z perm in 4.7 seconds including recognition when I averaged over 30.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 21, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I'm not sure if I could manage sune plus Z perm in 4.7 seconds including recognition when I averaged over 30.



im realy good at sune, and pobably pure luck with the rest


----------



## timeless (Nov 21, 2013)

OH ZZ 
19.92 F2 B R D' R D' L' B U F2 L2 R2 D' B' L2 R2 U2 R' L' D2 B F U' D L' 

i think i got a LL skip with that scramble, notsure wasnt paying attention
one top green front, probably did eo line on white or yellow)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> im realy good at sune, and pobably pure luck with the rest



"Easy cross, OK F2L, Sune Z-perm" sub 5 when you average 30.

Yeah no.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> im realy good at sune



orly 

Why write 4.7 instead of 4.70?
Why not post the scramble?
Was it a hand scramble?
What was the F2L?...It's a pretty big stage of a solve for you to not be able to describe better than 'ok f2l'

lolLogical101


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 21, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> orly
> 
> Why write 4.7 instead of 4.70?
> Why not post the scramble?
> ...



Yes hand scamble, i was using the stock timer on ios, it does not give hundreths of a second
F2L= it 
was not the simpelest f2l i have ever had but it was quite easy


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Yes hand scamble, i was using the stock timer on ios, it does not give hundreths of a second
> F2L= it
> was not the simpelest f2l i have ever had but it was quite easy



So from what you're describing it'd be at least 50-60 moves. I'd be surprised if you could do THIRTY moves sub 4.7, let alone 60.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Yes hand scamble, i was using the stock timer on ios, it does not give hundreths of a second
> F2L= it
> was not the simpelest f2l i have ever had but it was quite easy



Your 4.7 means nothing as you did a hand scramble. With you averaging 30+, I doubt you can manage even a sub-10 F2L.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Yes hand scamble, i was using the stock timer on ios, it does not give hundreths of a second
> F2L= it
> was not the simpelest f2l i have ever had but it was quite easy



Would you rather be known as a nub or a nub who faked times? jussayin


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 21, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> 2x2 PB avg5
> 
> Average of 5: 1.85
> 1. 1.53 U' F' U' F2 R U F2 R U2
> ...



time for india to come up !


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> *Yes hand scamble*, i was using the stock timer on ios, it does not give hundreths of a second
> F2L= it
> was not the simpelest f2l i have ever had but it was quite easy



Ok, some people just never figure out that hand scramble is illegitimate...


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> im realy good at sune, and pobably pure luck with the rest


I average 17.13, and I can't sub-1 sune. I'd have to sub-2 an "Easy cross" with an "Ok f2l, one already made pair". That'd usually take me 10 seconds, maybe 9. Are you sure it wasn't a 14.7?


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> 4.7 3x3 single wtf,
> Easy cross,
> Ok f2l, one already made pair
> i use 2 look
> ...



Apparently xcross, so 3 pairs to insert. Even assuming R U' R' or mirrors for each insert, I reckon as a 30 second solver you're over 4 seconds already.

This really is such blatant rubbish!

Why post such obvious lies? You might have got away with sub 10, but not sub WR!!

I will believe this if you can provide any one of the following:

1) a cross+1 ao50 sub 3 on video

2) f2l only ao50 sub 5 on video

3) sune+Z perm ao50 sub 3 on video

Actually, even with all of these I probably still wouldn't believe you!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 21, 2013)

Finally!!! sub-20 OH avg12! 19.76! Been waiting for this for a long time. First 5 solves make 18.39 PB avg5



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-21
avg of 12: 19.76

Time List:
1. 17.17 L2 D2 R' L2 B R B' F2 D F' R' U2 R U F' B' U' F D2 F D U' R2 L F2 
2. 20.14 U' R U L B' U R' U' B' U2 D2 R U2 L U L2 F2 R B' R' L F R U' B 
3. 18.07 B F R' B2 F U R F L' R B F' L2 F D2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' U' F 
4. 19.03 L' B' D B2 L D F D2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 U' D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B R' F 
5. 18.07 F U' L D R2 D U B' F D' R U2 L2 D' U' B F U' R L D U R2 D' L' 
6. 20.82 L2 U' B2 U2 B' F2 L' B L' D F' U L B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D B' U D B D2 F 
7. 20.17 D' U2 B F2 U2 D L2 B2 R U L D2 F' L' F R F B' L2 R2 U2 F' U' B U' 
8. (27.79) D' U' L' D2 F' U B' L2 U L2 F2 D B U B' L' D' F2 R2 L2 D U F R D 
9. 22.10 D B L F L' F' U' L B D' F L U2 B D R L2 B2 L D' B2 R' L2 F2 R2 
10. (17.02) R B2 F R' U' R U2 L D2 U' B' L2 D F D' L' F2 B' D2 R L2 U' R U L 
11. 19.37 U2 F2 D2 U R2 F' U' B D' L U2 B' L' R2 D U' L' D F2 B' U2 D' F' D2 F2 
12. 22.69 D F B2 R' D2 R' L F U R2 F2 R' F B' R' D' F L R B2 F2 L R' F' R'
Kinda easy scrambles.


----------



## RubrumAqua (Nov 21, 2013)

I broke a couple of Pbs today:

6x6: 6:05.xx Seconds (SINGLE)
3x3: 13.34 Seconds (SINGLE)
OH: 51.78 Seconds (SINGLE) 59.23 (AVERAGE)

So happy!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 21, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Finally!!! sub-20 OH avg12! 19.76! Been waiting for this for a long time. First 5 solves make 18.39 PB avg5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!
gogogo sub20 in comp.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 21, 2013)

Average of 5: 40.64
1. 35.18 U L2 F' U2 L' F' B2 r' u2 r2 B' F' f' D U2 r u' B2 f u' B' u' F' U D' r L' F2 R u2 R' r2 u L2 U2 D2 F' B2 R' U 
2. (47.61) r2 B' f2 R r2 D2 R2 f' F u D' L' r2 U' u' r F' D' B' F R B2 F' u f' R' r' f R B F R2 B2 f2 L u' r2 F2 L2 u2 
3. 45.77 U F2 B U r R2 B2 u2 B f' r2 L R' u2 F' D r U2 r F2 R2 D' F' B U u D' f r' D U' L D F f2 r' B2 u B' F2 
4. 40.97 R f' r' R L f' r D B2 D2 r2 R' L F' L f D' F2 R u2 r D u2 f' r2 U2 R B L2 F' R' L' F' R' F2 D' R' U r' u 
5. (34.64) f' r L2 R2 f2 B u' r2 L F U2 F2 f' B2 U2 B' D r2 D' L2 r' F U r U' L' R r2 f U B' R' r' f' U2 f2 D2 R' r' U 

first 5 solves of the day wat. average is not great but singles are.

edit: wat
Average of 5: 38.19
1. 40.97 R f' r' R L f' r D B2 D2 r2 R' L F' L f D' F2 R u2 r D u2 f' r2 U2 R B L2 F' R' L' F' R' F2 D' R' U r' u 
2. (34.64) f' r L2 R2 f2 B u' r2 L F U2 F2 f' B2 U2 B' D r2 D' L2 r' F U r U' L' R r2 f U B' R' r' f' U2 f2 D2 R' r' U 
3. 35.63 D2 R2 L2 D2 B D2 L F' r F2 D' F' D R' D u2 F2 u f2 u U' f L2 u' r R L B U' L r2 f' B2 U2 F2 B' u2 B2 r2 B2 
4. (45.78) B' F2 u L U L' U' B' u F2 r' f B' r B D2 u' U2 F2 r2 F' B' D2 R u2 R2 D2 R F r2 D r U2 u2 D2 f' F2 u' L r' 
5. 37.97 D' r' F' r2 B f' D B L2 r2 U2 D2 r' L2 f' R2 f2 D u2 U' r2 D' r2 D u F U D L2 U' f2 L2 u2 f2 u' F' u2 r2 R' F


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 21, 2013)

2x2
(1.45), 3.18, 2.22, 2.59, (3.96), 1.75, 2.03, 2.71, 2.81, 2.50, 2.57, 2.73 = 2.51 avg12


----------



## kcl (Nov 21, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Apparently xcross, so 3 pairs to insert. Even assuming R U' R' or mirrors for each insert, I reckon as a 30 second solver you're over 4 seconds already.
> 
> This really is such blatant rubbish!
> 
> ...



Lolol I average 12 and I'm not sure even I could do that..


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lolol I average 12 and I'm not sure even I could do that..



Tell me about it. An AWESOME solve for me is sub 15, and that's when everything just clicks. When I get lucky (i.e. PLL/OLL/cross skip, our lucky multi slot or xcross) AND the solve was already good, maybe sub 13/14, but I'm over 10 seconds faster than this guy...

I know what sub WR requires, and there's a reason why there's only a handful of people in the world who can achieve it. Thing is, they're all on this forum! If you're going to lie about cubing achievements, there's literally no worse place to try!


----------



## kcl (Nov 21, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Tell me about it. An AWESOME solve for me is sub 15, and that's when everything just clicks. When I get lucky (i.e. PLL/OLL/cross skip, our lucky multi slot or xcross) AND the solve was already good, maybe sub 13/14, but I'm over 10 seconds faster than this guy...
> 
> I know what sub WR requires, and there's a reason why there's only a handful of people in the world who can achieve it. Thing is, they're all on this forum! If you're going to lie about cubing achievements, there's literally no worse place to try!



I could get sub WR MAYBE if I got a super amazing solve that was a LL skip with like 28 moves..


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I could get sub WR MAYBE if I got a super amazing solve that was a LL skip with like 28 moves..



I couldn't!

I'd prob be sup WR with just sune and Z perm, including recognition and AUF. If it were a rehearsed solve, and I knew what OLL, PLL and AUF were required, I'd still struggle to sub 3 that LL.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2013)

megaminx yay

1:18.44, 1:17.92, 1:18.75, 1:26.44, 1:20.38, (1:33.83), 1:21.05, (1:12.38), 1:19.09, 1:21.96, 1:19.09, 1:16.08 = 1:19.92 avg12

EDIT: oh cool another one

(1:14.22), 1:17.94, 1:22.66, 1:16.66, (1:31.30), 1:25.42, 1:17.29, 1:19.26, 1:17.89, 1:14.81, 1:24.79, 1:18.44 = 1:19.52 avg12


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I could get sub WR MAYBE if I got a super amazing solve that was a LL skip with like 28 moves..


I'd not even get sub-wr with a cross+F2L skip. During a solve, sune+Z perm with AUFs and recog included would be sup-5 for me.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

3x3 cross+1pair drill- 0.46 single, 2.23 avg5, 2.54 avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2013)

1:02.51 megaminx single wtfwtf


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 1:02.51 megaminx single wtfwtf



wat


(7.05) D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L R2 B2 R U2 R2 U' F' L' U2 F2 L F' L' B2 
z'
D R2' F U L2 D2
R U' R' U R' U' R 
y' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
U2 R' U' R 
y' U' R' U' R
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U

57/7.05 = 8.09 tps 

Happy about this solve, especially with that PLL (I hate that PLL).


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice final solve of the day, and sub-17.





My average hadn't moved more than 0.2 from 17.13 for the past week, but in the last hour I've got it down to that. This Ao1000 is taking forever.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2013)

Solved the 4x4x4x4


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Solved the 4x4x4x4



WAT


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 21, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> WAT



its a 4d 4x4x4


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

Finally an OLS+ Jperm!
5.82
reconstructation:
Scramble: U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D R2 L' B D' L D2 L' R' D
cross: D' R' F
F2L1- R U' R' L U L'
F2L2- R' U' R U2 R' U' R
F2L3- y' R' U2 R2 U R'
F2L4(VH-OLS)- y R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' 
44 moves-7.56 TPS= WTF
fangshi 54.6


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2013)

soup said:


> I hate to rain on your parade here, friend, but this is only 55 moves.
> 55/7.05 = 7.801 tps :^)



Nah, this is etps, so it counts rotations.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Nice!
> gogogo sub20 in comp.



Thanks! Next comp is in 1st week of Jan, need to be consistently sub-20 by then.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2013)

OH PB single

10.459 D R L' D L2 F L B F D2 L2 R U' B' L B' F2 R' B L U' L F2 R2 L


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 22, 2013)

12.76 OH single YUSS PB sub-NR

B' F2 R B' R' D2 L R F' U' L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R B U2 B' D F

y' x2 z'
D2 U' R' U' R2
z y' U' R' U R
U2 R U' R' U2 L' U L
y' U' R' U R y' R U R'
U' y R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'

50 ETM/12.76 = 3.91 etps


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

The 5.82 was part of an 8.73 avg5 which is alsoPB.
(9.25), 8.71, (5.82), 9.16, 8.32=all sub 9.5
54.6 fangshi
yae 200th post


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 22, 2013)

My first reconstruction 





F2 R U2 R B2 L D2 L' F2 L' B2 F' L R' U' F2 D B' L2 D2

x' y' U D' R' x' D
d y' U R U' R'
U2 d2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 y' R' U R
U' U R U' R' F R' F' R
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
U' y x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2013)

10. 59.03 B' D' L Fw2 B' L' U2 R' U' L2 Rw F' Uw2 D2 F2 L' U2 Rw2 F Fw2 B R Fw2 B2 Uw2 F2 L2 B L' R' U F' B' Rw' R' D F L2 Rw B

Those centres. :O I'm a 4x4 nub, but my centres were sub-7.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> 10. 59.03 B' D' L Fw2 B' L' U2 R' U' L2 Rw F' Uw2 D2 F2 L' U2 Rw2 F Fw2 B R Fw2 B2 Uw2 F2 L2 B L' R' U F' B' Rw' R' D F L2 Rw B
> 
> Those centres. :O I'm a 4x4 nub, but my centres were sub-7.



Swap to Yau man.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Swap to Yau man.



Nah.

(1:13.66), (59.03), 1:11.63, 1:08.38, 1:03.88 = 1:07.96 4x4 average of 5, might be PB.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Nah.
> 
> (1:13.66), (59.03), 1:11.63, 1:08.38, 1:03.88 = 1:07.96 4x4 average of 5, might be PB.



I'm pretty sure that isn't your PB average of 5 lol: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010STOL01#444


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 22, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> The 5.82 was part of an 8.73 avg5 which is alsoPB.
> (9.25), 8.71, (5.82), 9.16, 8.32=all sub 9.5
> 54.6 fangshi
> yae 200th post



You should film some averages. I'm having an incredibly hard time believing you got 14 average at CCFC and now have a sub 9 average.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm pretty sure that isn't your PB average of 5 lol: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010STOL01#444



Oh...
Sometimes I wonder how I do so well in comp...

Edit: I did some clock.

21.30, 26.61, (18.33), 24.58, (28.78) = 24.16
27.58, 23.97, 22.71, 23.21, (DNF), 31.53, 21.30, 26.61, (18.33), 24.58, 28.78, 22.41 = 25.27

It's kind of funny how similar my OH and clock times are.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 22, 2013)

Average of 12: 33.33
1. 31.11 B2 Fw Uw' Rw' Fw Rw B2 L R D' U' Fw B' Uw D' Fw2 Uw2 D Fw F2 Rw2 U Uw' D2 L Fw' Uw2 R2 Rw Uw2 D2 F2 L' B R Rw Fw B' L' Fw 
2. 34.49 U' L Fw' B' R' L2 D F2 Rw' Fw' L F2 U' D2 Rw' Fw L' F' R Rw' B' Fw Rw2 L B' Uw U' Fw D' F D Uw2 R L U Fw2 F2 B2 L' Rw' 
3. (36.97) B' R Uw2 Rw2 L2 D2 U2 Uw Fw R Uw' B Fw2 U2 Rw' U Fw' R Uw B' Uw' B2 Fw2 U2 R2 L2 B U' F' U2 D Rw' B' Fw' L2 F2 Fw2 U2 F' R 
4. 32.78 R2 Uw' Fw D' Fw B2 U2 F Uw' L D' F' Fw U R2 D2 B' D' Uw' B' Rw D' Uw Rw Fw' R2 D R' Uw Rw2 B' L' D U' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw' F U 
5. 33.59 B' F D' Uw2 L B' U2 Fw2 L' B2 Rw' L2 U R L F' D U2 Rw' F2 U2 L' Uw' U' F L' U2 L2 U2 L U' F2 R2 D2 Uw' Fw D' L R' U 
6. 31.23 B2 Fw R' F2 Uw F' Uw Rw U D' Uw F D' L R B2 U2 Uw L' Rw U2 Fw D R2 F Rw B' Fw' R2 B2 Rw' F' Rw' L2 Uw2 D B Uw2 L F2 
7. 31.62 D' U2 Rw2 B' U F2 Fw' R2 Uw2 F B Uw2 F Uw' L Uw' R2 F2 B U2 Rw F2 B L2 U2 F L' B2 R2 F Fw' B R' U B U Rw2 L Uw R' 
8. (29.60) D B' R U2 Fw Rw' R Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw Uw D B' Uw' D Fw R' F' B' U2 Uw R B R' U F R2 L D U B2 D2 R2 D2 F' B2 L' 
9. 33.67 B2 Rw D' U' Uw' L' F Uw Fw U' F2 Fw' D R Uw2 Rw B2 L' Rw2 R2 F2 L' U2 D2 Uw' F Fw2 L' D U' Uw' Fw R2 F2 L U D2 Rw Fw' Rw2 
10. 34.17 Rw2 U Uw' F D2 B2 U2 F R Rw D2 Uw L' Uw2 F Uw' U L U2 B R2 F2 L' U2 D' F Fw' D' U2 F U2 D' B2 F' Fw2 Uw U2 F' Fw2 Rw 
11. 34.33 Fw R2 U' B2 Rw2 U2 L' Rw D2 L' R D2 Fw' B F' D U F2 Rw' B Rw2 F2 B2 U2 Rw D2 F2 L Uw2 Rw2 D2 U Uw' Rw' U' Uw D B R2 Rw2 
12. 36.34 D U' R' U F' U' Uw2 L D' R2 D' B Rw' Fw2 B' Uw2 F2 U' D Fw2 Rw2 L2 U B' Rw F2 R2 L2 B Rw F2 Fw2 R2 F2 R B2 R L2 Uw Fw2


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm now consistently averaging sub-17. It's weird to actually be improving.
EDIT: 750 solves into my Aok.


----------



## kcl (Nov 22, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> 10. 59.03 B' D' L Fw2 B' L' U2 R' U' L2 Rw F' Uw2 D2 F2 L' U2 Rw2 F Fw2 B R Fw2 B2 Uw2 F2 L2 B L' R' U F' B' Rw' R' D F L2 Rw B
> 
> Those centres. :O I'm a 4x4 nub, but my centres were sub-7.


Centers wat


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 22, 2013)

3x3 single PB
1. 5.43 U' D' R' D' F' U2 L2 U' R2 F U2 B2 U F2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 D 
 ZBLL (or COLL + EPLL skip) U2 l' U' L U R U' L' U First sub 6


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2013)

783. 12.50 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L F2 L2 D2 F R D L' B R U
x'
U L z' x' U R2 F D' L D'
U' y' R' U R
U2 L' U L
U2 R U R' L U L'
d R' U' R
U2 l' U2 L U L' U l
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'

My fastest F2L ever. I think it was around 6-8 seconds. I know from past experience that looking at the timer is a bad idea. Cross sucked; it was ~3 seconds.

EDIT: 800 solves into my Aok. Average is 16.89. I've been trying to get it sub-16.9 all day.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 22, 2013)

CLL + Ortega, even managed to throw in some forced OLL skips, EG-1 and anti-CLL  still learning to walk with CLL, but learning full EG-1 now.

best time: 1.76
worst time: 5.16

best avg5: 3.35 (σ = 0.15)
best avg12: 3.75 (σ = 0.66)
session avg: 3.89 (σ = 3.85)



Spoiler: times and such



1. 1.83 R F' R F R U F' U' 
2. 3.25 R' F2 R' F R F2 R' U R' 
3. 3.51 R' F U2 F' R U' F R' U' 
4. 4.85 R2 F R2 F R' U' R U2 R' 
5. 4.17 F' U R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F' 
6. 4.28 R' U R U' R F2 R F U2 
7. 3.00 U2 F R' U2 F2 R' F' U F' U' 
8. 4.73 U R U' F U2 F' U2 R F' 
9. 4.59 R2 F U' R' U' R' F U 
10. 2.45 U2 F R2 F2 R' U R' F2 
11. 5.15 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R F U' 
12. 4.49 U R2 F2 R' U R2 F' R U' 
13. 4.27 F U' R' U F2 U2 R2 
14. 4.31 U' R2 F2 U R U2 R F 
15. 3.88 F2 R' U R2 U F R' U' 
16. 3.42 U2 R2 U' F' U F' R F U 
17. 3.49 R2 F2 R' F U' F2 R2 F' R' 
18. 3.99 R' U R' U R' F2 R' U' 
19. 2.25 F' R F' U2 F U R2 U R2 
20. 3.14 R F R' F U' F U2 R' U2 
21. 4.37 U' R2 U F2 U F R U2 R2 U' 
22. 4.23 R F R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
23. 3.07 R F2 R F' R2 U' R' U2 R2 
24. 3.81 U' F2 U F' R U2 F' R' 
25. 4.81 R' F R F2 R F2 R U F' U 
26. 4.88 U R' F2 R' F R' F U' R' 
27. 4.26 F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U' 
28. 4.32 R' U R' U' F U2 R2 F' U' 
29. 3.03 U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R F U2 
30. 4.68 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U2 
31. 4.42 F R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U 
32. 2.82 F' U2 R' U' R' F R2 U' 
33. 4.73 F' R F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' 
34. 2.59 R F R F2 U2 R' F U R2 
35. 3.65 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' 
36. 4.09 F' R2 U2 F' R U' F' U F2 R2 
37. 3.95 U2 F2 U R F U R' F' U2 
38. 4.21 F' R' F2 R' U R U2 F' U 
39. 4.85 F2 R' U R' F2 R' U R2 F U' 
40. (1.76) R F' R U' F R U' F R U' 
41. 3.10 F R' U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U2 
42. 4.07 F2 U R' U' F2 R U' 
43. 4.29 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R F' R' U' 
44. 3.71 U2 R' F R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
45. 4.28 F2 R2 U2 R' U' R F' R F2 U' 
46. (5.16) R F' U R2 U' F' U2 F2 
47. 3.85 R' F U R' U2 F U R2 U2 
48. 4.99 F2 U' R U' F' U R2 F' U2 
49. 2.46 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F U' R 
50. 3.93 U' R2 F2 U F R' F R2 F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2013)

bill u fazt


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> bill u fazt



lul thx. u much fazt at oh


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

A week late, but:

I'm now top 100 in 4 events, one of which is top 50.

I feel happy


----------



## Veerexx (Nov 23, 2013)

New 3x3 single PB: 10.55s 

U L D R2 L' U2 R2 B D L F2 R F2 R2 D2 L U2 L2 F2 D2

NEARLY SUB10 AAAAHHHHH


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2013)

11.3x avg of 5 with a counting 16 :/


----------



## Iggy (Nov 23, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> 11.3x avg of 5 with a counting 16 :/



What were the times?


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2013)

Iggy said:


> What were the times?



Deleted because it sucked, but off the top of my head
8.76, 8.89, 9.11, 16.04, 23.71 (wince)

99% sure those were the times. Don't remember the order though. 

Extreme bummer since I forget the last time I had a counting 8..


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

megaminx

1:16.01 avg5 = (1:10.67), 1:20.97, 1:12.98, (1:22.79), 1:14.07
1:19.21 avg12 = 1:25.37, 1:14.35, (1:10.67), 1:20.97, 1:12.98, 1:22.79, 1:14.07, 1:16.44, 1:20.70, (1:27.93), 1:23.30, 1:21.10


----------



## Riley (Nov 23, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> megaminx
> 
> 1:16.01 avg5 = (1:10.67), 1:20.97, 1:12.98, (1:22.79), 1:14.07
> 1:19.21 avg12 = 1:25.37, 1:14.35, (1:10.67), 1:20.97, 1:12.98, 1:22.79, 1:14.07, 1:16.44, 1:20.70, (1:27.93), 1:23.30, 1:21.10



You have a gift of being able to become fast at any event really quickly, it seems.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 23, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Deleted because it sucked, but off the top of my head
> 8.76, 8.89, 9.11, 16.04, 23.71 (wince)
> 
> 99% sure those were the times. Don't remember the order though.
> ...



Wow that sucks. :/


----------



## Username (Nov 23, 2013)

First 7 in a while

7.66 F R' B2 U B' D2 B R B2 D B U L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L U L' R2 D B

x2
B R' F R' D2
L U' L' U' y L' U L
U R U' R' L U' L'
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' R U R'
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

51 moves / 7.66 = 6.65 TPS


----------



## Username (Nov 23, 2013)

3x3 WR's got destroyed



Spoiler



I bet that's 2x2 inserted wrongly. If it is I lost my NR by .01 



E: It got fixed


----------



## TDM (Nov 23, 2013)

15.21, 11.43, 20.81, (21.15), (11.21) = 15.82
Two sup-20s, but one PLL skip and one ZBLL. I think the 11.43 is my fastest counting solve in one Ao5.


----------



## Username (Nov 23, 2013)

FINALLY! YESSSSS

avg of 12: 9.96

Time List:
1. 9.44 U' L2 D' L R2 U' L R2 F' L' D' F2 L2 F' U F' R' L U' F' U B2 F U' F2 
2. (8.83) B2 D B' F2 R L D R' U' F' L' U2 R' D2 L F R' L' F' B U2 B' L2 U' B2 
3. 9.31 L' B D L' B2 R' F U2 R2 B' R2 D B2 L' B U2 F2 B' D R' B2 D L' B U' 
4. 9.61 R L2 U2 R U D F' R' L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 B F' U2 D R' D2 U2 R D2 B U 
5. (14.19) U' F2 L B2 L2 R' F B2 U F' L D R' B' R2 L B F2 L2 U' B D F' L' D 
6. 10.23 R L' U F' D2 U' L2 R2 B D2 R' D' F U2 R' B U' B F2 R' F U2 L2 D L' 
7. 10.41 L2 R2 D2 F' U' D F R F2 U2 L' B' D F' D' B' L2 B2 F D U R B U2 D2 
8. 11.59 B L2 F2 U R' B2 D F2 L2 F' L R B R D F B' R L' B' F U F D R' 
9. 9.80 B2 R2 D L' U' F' U B U' F' R' F2 L U L R' F2 R' D R U R2 F2 B L' 
10. 9.73 B' L' R2 U R' D2 R2 U L' U' L2 B2 U' F R2 B R2 D F2 D' F' R2 L' B U' 
11. 9.45 D U' L' B2 R F' B2 U R B R2 L' F' U' B D2 U F' U R L F L2 U' R 
12. 10.06 D2 B D' F' B2 L2 U' D2 R' U R2 L' B' R U' D' F2 U2 F' D2 F2 R D L2 B


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

Username said:


> FINALLY! YESSSSS
> 
> avg of 12: 9.96
> 
> ...



Stahp pls


----------



## Username (Nov 23, 2013)

10.90 ao100



Ninja Storm said:


> Stahp pls



no.


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally a sub 15 single: 14.22


----------



## Iggy (Nov 23, 2013)

Username said:


> FINALLY! YESSSSS
> 
> avg of 12: 9.96
> 
> ...



Finally, well done!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

11.87 non-lucky single


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

First avg100 since October: 10.67avg100 
EDIT: rechecked average, 9.88avg12 too


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Username said:


> FINALLY! YESSSSS
> 
> avg of 12: 9.96
> 
> ...



Nice!! Well done


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 23, 2013)

4.	28.94	R' Uw2 Fw' F' U2 Fw2 D Uw L' Uw2 R' D' U' B' Fw2 L D U' B2 F2 L Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F' L' F' U B2 F Uw' U' B' Fw' F' U' L' Rw' U'

OLLCP into PLL skip

Rolled into this, which isn't PB, but pretty great considering it was solves 4-15 of my first 4x4 session in about 2 weeks...

1.	(28.94)	R' Uw2 Fw' F' U2 Fw2 D Uw L' Uw2 R' D' U' B' Fw2 L D U' B2 F2 L Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F' L' F' U B2 F Uw' U' B' Fw' F' U' L' Rw' U'
2.	34.61	D Uw' Fw' Uw' R Fw2 U B L' U' B2 Uw' Fw F L' B F2 D' Uw' B' Fw2 L2 D2 U2 L' R' D' Uw U Rw' Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 U2 B'
3.	36.68	B2 Fw' D' B' U' L Rw2 R D Fw2 D2 Uw U L2 F2 Uw L2 F' U2 Fw2 R' Fw' D2 Uw Fw Rw2 R F' Rw R' B' L Rw2 Uw Fw2 F' Uw U' L' Uw
4.	34.09	Uw2 U' B Fw Uw Fw Rw' R2 B Fw' F' L' Rw' D2 Uw' U F2 Uw' U2 R2 D B2 Fw' Rw D Uw U2 R F L' B2 F2 Rw R Fw' F' L Rw Uw2 Rw'
5.	31.98	Uw2 L' D2 L Uw' B' Fw Uw' B2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 U B Rw R2 Fw' L Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 F L Fw L F D2 B' Fw' F' Uw
6.	33.72	L2 D' U Fw2 L' R' Fw R U' B L2 Rw' R B' Fw' F2 L Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F Uw' U' F' Rw' Uw B2 Fw Uw Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw U2 L Rw' R' U2
7.	34.36	B2 Uw' B' L Uw' L' Uw' B L R2 B F D' Uw2 L' Fw Uw' Rw2 B F L2 Rw' R' Fw2 D2 Uw' L2 R2 B' Rw' Fw2 F2 L2 R B Uw' Rw U Rw' F2
8.	(37.75)	F' D2 Fw2 F' U Rw' R2 F D Uw Fw' U' B' Rw B' Uw2 L' B2 Uw2 F2 R' U Rw2 R D2 Uw2 U2 F Uw2 Rw' B2 F' D2 Uw2 U' Rw' F2 Uw' F' Uw'
9.	32.94	R2 U Rw Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw B2 Fw2 F' Uw' B' Uw2 L2 R' Uw U2 B R B' Fw L2 D B2 Fw2 F Uw R' U' L' Rw R2 Fw' F2 D Fw' D' Uw2 U'
10.	34.85	Fw2 Rw' D Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 B2 F D' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw L U' Fw2 F Uw' L' Rw' Fw D2 F' U L U B' L' Rw R2 Uw Rw' Fw' U L2 R' Uw2
11.	32.99	F2 D2 U R' Uw2 R2 Uw L2 F' D' Uw U' Fw L' Rw R' Uw L2 Fw U2 Fw' Uw B F Uw' L' D2 U' Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw2 D Uw2 U F' U2 F' L'
12.	34.25	R2 F' L' Fw Uw2 U' Fw2 F' L2 Rw' B' F2 R2 U' L Rw' R D Uw' U' B' F2 D Uw U' Fw L' R2 D B2 Fw Rw' Uw R' Fw' U Rw D R' D


----------



## uvafan (Nov 23, 2013)

sub1:40  finally got a solve better than official PB

1. 1:39.06 b' R f L' r B2 R b' d' f' d2 U2 L' R' u' L2 B r2 U2 f2 U d2 L' d2 F2 b d b2 l2 F' L' U' b' l b2 F' R' L D' R F' U' u L' b' B' f2 D' u2 f' F' b U R2 U L2 r2 B2 R' f2


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 23, 2013)

1:57.76 4x4 single.
PB is sub 1:50 but it was very lucky


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 23, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> CUBING:
> 3x3: Sub-12 YES
> 4x4: Sub-1:00 YES
> 5x5: Sub-1:20 NOO
> ...



These are from the start of the year


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 23, 2013)

11.97 average of 50. First sub 12


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> 11.97 average of 50. First sub 12



Wat that's the same as my first one :O


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 23, 2013)

Just did 150 Pyraminx solves.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-23
solves/total: 150/150

single
best: 2.78
worst: 11.89

mean of 3
current: 5.38 (σ = 1.31)
best: 4.03 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 5
current: 5.65 (σ = 0.58)
best: 4.27 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 12
current: 5.86 (σ = 1.19)
best: 4.90 (σ = 1.08)

avg of 50
current: 5.68 (σ = 1.00)
best: 5.64 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 100
current: 5.77 (σ = 1.16)
best: 5.77 (σ = 1.16)

Average: 5.81 (σ = 1.15)
Mean: 5.90

Time List:
1. 3.50 U R U' L' U R' U R' r u' 
2. 6.60 U R' L U B L' R' L' l r b u 
3. 4.79 U' L' B L' B R' B' L' l r 
4. 4.70 R U' L U R B' U L' l' r' u 
5. 4.56 U' B L' R U' B' L' B 
6. 5.35 U' B' R U B' R B U R r' b' u' 
7. 7.33 U B' R U' R U L R' B l u' 
8. 5.48 U R' L' R' B' L' U L l r' b' u 
9. 4.43 U' B L B R' L' U L l 
10. 7.74 L B' U' L' B' L B' L' l b u 
11. 8.88 U L' R' U R L B U r' b' 
12. 5.69 U' L B L' R L' B L l r b' u' 
13. 4.54 R' B' R B' U' L U R l' r u 
14. 3.26 U' B' U B R' L B' U' l r b u 
15. 6.74 U L R U' R U L R U l b' u 
16. 9.36 U L' U B' R' L' R L' B' l' r b u' 
17. 5.06 U' R' U B L' R B' U' l b' 
18. 2.78 B L' U' R L B U' B l b u' 
19. 7.97 U' R B R L' R U R' U l' r' b 
20. 6.26 U' B R U' L' R' U L' R' 
21. 4.77 L R' U' B' L' R' L' U' B l r' 
22. 4.74 U' R L' U L' B' R L' l' r u 
23. 6.96 R' B L R' B L' R L U l r' b' 
24. 5.46 L' R L' U L R B' L' l b' 
25. 6.90 U' R U L R U B' L' l r' b u 
26. 5.63 U L' R L' B' R' U R' U l b' u 
27. 4.88 B U' L' B R' B R' U l r' 
28. 10.41 U' L' B L R' B U' L' l' r u 
29. 5.57 L R B L' R' B U R' L' l' b' u 
30. 6.60 U R U L' B R' B R U l' r' b' 
31. 6.04 L' B R' B L' B R' U B' l' 
32. 5.90 L R U L' U B U B' l' b 
33. 8.21 R' U L' U B R B' L' l r' b' u 
34. 6.77 L' B' L U R' U B' U' l' r b' u 
35. 5.59 L B L B' L' B R U' l r' b' 
36. 4.73 R' U' B R B U R U l r b 
37. 4.71 L' U L R' U' L R U' r u 
38. 6.99 L R' U' R B L' R U l r u 
39. 5.38 U B L R B L R' U l b u' 
40. 4.82 U R U' R L R U' L r b u 
41. 5.90 R L' R' L' R' B' L R r b' u' 
42. 6.23 U' L' B R B' U' R' U' l' r' b' u 
43. 3.82 L B L U R' L U' R l' b u 
44. 8.77 L' R U L' B' R L U' l r u' 
45. 5.35 U R B' U B U' B U' b u' 
46. 4.90 U L U R' U' R' L R' l b' 
47. 5.83 U R L U' R U B R' L l' r' 
48. 7.57 R' L' B' R L B' U' R l b' 
49. 6.94 L U' R' B U' R L' B l r b 
50. 6.61 B L' R B U B L R r' u 
51. 4.52 B L B' R L U' L U r' b u 
52. 5.55 U' L U' L' R' L B R r u 
53. 3.78 U' L' B L' U B U' B' r b u' 
54. 9.03 U R' L B L R B' L' l r' b' u 
55. 7.96 U' L' B R L' U L U L' l' r b 
56. 5.60 U L' R B' R' U' B' R U l' r' b' u' 
57. 5.54 U' R' L' B' L' R' L' B' U l b' 
58. 4.13 B U R' L' R' U R L l r' b u' 
59. 7.97 U B L' U L' B U B l' r' b' u' 
60. 5.01 U' R' B U B R B R l' r u' 
61. 6.45+ U L U L U B' U L l r' b 
62. 3.64 U L U' L' U' B' R B' l' b 
63. 4.62 L' U' B' R U' B U B l r' b u' 
64. 4.56 U' R' L U' B U' L B L' l' u 
65. 6.26 U' B R' B L B' U L' B l r b' u 
66. 8.19 R' B U R' B' R L' B l r' b' u 
67. 5.40 U' L R' U' L' U' B U' r u 
68. 8.36 L B' L U' B' L B' L l' r' b' u' 
69. 6.02 L R B R L' R B' R l' r b u' 
70. 4.29 U' L' B' U R' U R' L' b' u' 
71. 4.40 L U' R B U B R' U l r' b' u 
72. 4.95 L' U B R' U' B' R' B' R' l r u' 
73. 7.58 L B L U' L B' R U l' b u' 
74. 4.81 U L R' B R U R B' l' r 
75. 6.15 U R L' U L' U' R' L l r' b u' 
76. 4.35 R B L' U L B' L U l' r b u 
77. 4.48 U' R B' U R L R U' u' 
78. 4.17 L B L R L' R' U' B' l' b 
79. 4.99 U R' U' R B U' L' U' l r' 
80. 6.02 U' L R B R U' L' U' l' r' b u 
81. 7.24 U' R L B' U' L R' L' R l r 
82. 5.41 U' L U' R U' B R U' r' u' 
83. 5.51 U R' U' L R' U' L U B r b' u 
84. 4.45 U' L' R U B' U' R' B U' l' r 
85. 6.49 R L B R' U' L U R' l' b' u 
86. 5.48 L' U' R U' B' L U' L l' u' 
87. 7.32 L B' U L B L U R' L l' r b' u' 
88. 4.48 U B U' L B L' R' L' l' r' u' 
89. 5.06 U' L' R' U R U R' U' l b 
90. 9.33 U' R' U B' R L B' U' u' 
91. 5.55 U L U' B' U L' U B' l b u' 
92. 5.54 R L' B' R' L B R' U' l b' u 
93. 6.36 U' R' U B R' L B' U' l r' b 
94. 6.76 U' B L' U' R' L U R' r' b' u' 
95. 4.45 U L R B' L B L U r b' u' 
96. 10.13 L U L' R' L' U' B R B' r b u' 
97. 6.86 B' L B R' L U' L R' l r b u' 
98. 5.85 L' R B L' B R U' L r b u' 
99. 8.21 U' B U' B R' L B R l' r' b' u 
100. 6.43 R L' U' L B' R B' R' l' r' b u 
101. 6.38 U' L' U' L' R' U' R B' l' r b' 
102. 5.96 U L' B U R L B' L l u' 
103. 7.41 U L B' R L' B' U' R B' r' b' u 
104. 5.95 U R' U' L' R' U R' B U' l r b 
105. 5.60 U L B R B U' B' R l r b' u' 
106. 6.04 B R' U' B' R' B' R' L' r b' 
107. 6.52 U R' U' L R L' B' U B l' b 
108. 5.90 U' B' L B L U' B' R' l' r' b u 
109. 6.16 L R' U R U R' L R l' r' 
110. 7.02 L R U B' L U' B L' l r' 
111. 3.87 U L' U R B U' R' B' r b u 
112. 4.77 U L' U' L' U B' R' U B' l' u 
113. 5.91 R U' L U' R' L B L' l r b' 
114. 5.34 U L U L' R U' L' R L r' b 
115. 5.35 B U R' U' L R U' L l' r' 
116. 6.77 R' B R U' R L B' R l' b 
117. 4.91 U' L' U R L U R U' l r' u' 
118. 5.20 U' L' B' U' R' B' U B r 
119. 5.55 U L' U R U' R' U B' R' r b' u' 
120. 5.23 R' B' R B' U' L' R L' l' u 
121. 6.69 L R' U' L' U' B' R B l' r u 
122. 6.46 B' U' B L B L U' B r b' u' 
123. 2.92 U L U L B' R' B R' l r' b' 
124. 4.95 L B' U L U' R U B R' l r' 
125. 4.23 L R L' B R' L' U R l r u' 
126. 6.57 L' R' B' L' B' U' B' U' l u 
127. 6.49 U B U' R' B L' R B U' l r u' 
128. 11.89 U' R B U' L' R' B R' l' r' b 
129. 6.63 L R' L R' L U L' B r' b u 
130. 4.81 U L R B L B' R' U L l' r' 
131. 9.63 L R U B' L' R U' L l r b' u 
132. 4.93 U' L R' L' B L' R L l r b u 
133. 4.98 U' L B R L' U' B R' L l' u 
134. 3.39 U' R' L' B R L B' L r' u 
135. 5.38 U' L' R' U' L' R' L' U' l u 
136. 6.12 U L' R' L' R' B L' R r u' 
137. 3.76 U R B' U R' L U L' l' u 
138. 3.68 U' L U' R L B R B' l u 
139. 4.73 L' U L' U L' B' U' L U' r u' 
140. 5.22 R' U L U' R' B' U L r u' 
141. 7.91 L' U' B L' U R L' U l' r b u' 
142. 6.77 U' B' L' B' U' L U R' l r' 
143. 2.90 L B' L U' L' U L' U' l' r u 
144. 10.92 U R' U' B' L U B' R l' r' b u' 
145. 6.94 U L R' B U R' L R l' r b' u 
146. 4.99 B L' R B L' R L' B' b u 
147. 5.85 U' R' U' B' L' R' L U B' l' r' b' u 
148. 6.10 R L R B' U' B R' U' l' r b' u' 
149. 3.87 B U' L' R U' B' R L' b' 
150. 6.17 U' L' B R U' L' U' L' b u'


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 23, 2013)

9.88, 9.88, (9.78), 9.88, (16.53)

σ = 0.00 

Never happened to me before.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 23, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 9.88, 9.88, (9.78), 9.88, (16.53)
> 
> σ = 0.00
> 
> Never happened to me before.



wow


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 23, 2013)

12.99 nar avg
4.05 nr avg, 2.77 nr single


----------



## uvafan (Nov 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.99 nar avg
> 4.05 nr avg, 2.77 nr single



vgj!


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2013)

wow, congrats man! great job 

way to make pyra avg harder though


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.99 nar avg
> 4.05 nr avg, 2.77 nr single



Congrats for both. You beat my Pyra single argh


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 9.88, 9.88, (9.78), 9.88, (16.53)
> 
> σ = 0.00
> 
> Never happened to me before.



wat 
I've had that ONCE on 2x2.. 3x3 is just like impossible


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.99 nar avg
> 4.05 nr avg, 2.77 nr single


yay sub 13!


----------



## Akiro (Nov 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.99 nar avg
> 4.05 nr avg, 2.77 nr single



Congrats Antoine!!
On video?


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.99 nar avg
> 4.05 nr avg, 2.77 nr single



Sub 13 and 2nd in the world!

GJ


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone who congratulated me.



Akiro said:


> Congrats Antoine!!
> On video?


yup

times were 13, 11, 12, 19, 12


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Thanks everyone who congratulated me.
> 
> 
> yup
> ...



What nr/nars did Louis break?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 24, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> What nr/nars did Louis break?



mega single


----------



## Iggy (Nov 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.99 nar avg
> 4.05 nr avg, 2.77 nr single



Nice NAR, but that 4.05 O_O 

Pyra right?

Edit: Congrats on subbing Feliks!


----------



## Riley (Nov 24, 2013)

Getting more used to the weilong.

Average of 12: 9.86
1. (7.14) L2 B F2 R2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 F' L' D2 B' U' B' D2 F' L R2 
2. 9.30 L B' U2 D' R' F L' D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 B R2 L2 F2 
3. 10.45 R2 B' L B2 D' L B D' F2 L' U D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 
4. 9.08 B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F U' L D' F U R' B2 L U 
5. 10.30 D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 F U L2 R U R2 F' D' R' U 
6. 11.30 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D R' D F' L R2 U' F2 D B2 U' 
7. 9.03 L F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L R2 D2 B2 L' F D' F U F R' B' R2 F' U2 
8. (13.29) L2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F L' R' F' L2 B F' D' B 
9. 8.55 U B' R D R2 B2 D R2 F R' U' B2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 
10. 10.80 D B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D B U R U2 R B' R U2 F 
11. 9.53 D2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F L B2 R' D' B' L U' B2 L' R' 
12. 10.30 R2 B2 F2 D U B2 D F2 U2 B2 F' U R' D2 F' L F2 R2 D' B2 

7.14 was rotationless:



Spoiler



y' z2
U' R' D' L D
L' U' L 
U L U' L' U' R U' R'
U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' L U L' U' L U L'
r U R' U R U2 r'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
54 moves / 7.14 seconds = 7.56 TPS


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

megaminx

1:14.83 avg5 = (1:23.12), 1:14.39, 1:15.99, 1:14.12, (1:09.12)

1:17.46 avg12 = 1:14.39, 1:15.99, 1:14.12, (1:09.12), 1:16.52, 1:26.81, 1:18.18, (1:36.74), 1:26.85, 1:15.25, 1:10.04, 1:16.42

EDIT:

wat

1:12.93 avg5 = (1:20.85), 1:13.48, (1:08.23), 1:14.84, 1:10.48

1:15.53 avg12 = 1:15.25, 1:10.04, 1:16.42, (1:23.72), 1:20.80, 1:16.67, 1:16.44, 1:20.85, 1:13.48, (1:08.23), 1:14.84, 1:10.48


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2013)

7.84 FS 3x3 single. 

L2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' B2 F U' B D2 B2 F' D L2 U2

x-cross: y' L' D R' (3)
F2L #2: U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' (8/11)
F2L #3: U L F' L' F d R U R' (9/20)
F2L #3: y' R U2 R' U R U' R' (7/27)
OLL: U' R' F2 r U r' F R (8/35)
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U (15/50)

50/7.84 = 6.38 tps


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2013)

OH...... I have no idea how I got this

Average of 5: 12.989
1. 11.123 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F L' D L B U B2 F2 R' 
2. (17.550) B2 U R L U' R2 F' R' U' B' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 
3. 16.052 F' L2 B R2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B' L2 R B' L' B2 R' F' U R2 F' U' 
4. 11.793 B L2 D B' U R' L' B' D2 L' U2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' 
5. (10.701) U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F' R D' R B L2 U L' F L' D'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2013)

ottozing said:


> OH...... I have no idea how I got this
> 
> Average of 5: 12.989
> 1. 11.123 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F L' D L B U B2 F2 R'
> ...




Antoinne pls


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2013)

OH dear. I know how you got it. It's that gorgeous turning style of yours.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2013)

Dene said:


> OH dear. I know how you got it. It's that gorgeous turning style of yours.



<3

But seriously.... This is my only sub 14 avg5 ever lmao


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 24, 2013)

Yay new mega pbs in such time.
Ao5 - 56.29
Times: 55.30, (1:03.19), 1:00.43, (51.44), 53.15
Ao12 - 56.92
Times: 56.58, 54.13, 58.41, 56.19, 59.65, 56.52, 58.80, 55.30, (1:03.19), 1:00.43, (51.44), 53.15

AND an awesome current avg50: 59.91 (σ = 3.30)


----------



## Iggy (Nov 24, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Yay new mega pbs in such time.
> Ao5 - 56.29
> Times: 55.30, (1:03.19), 1:00.43, (51.44), 53.15
> Ao12 - 56.92
> ...



sub 1 avg1000 pls


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 24, 2013)

lolscrambles 
Average of 5: 2.38
1. 2.14 U' B' R L' U B U' R r' 
2. (4.21) L U' L' R U' B L' B L' l u' 
3. 2.43 U B' L R' B' R B' U l' u' 
4. 2.56 U B R' L R B' R' U r' b' u 
5. (1.83) U' R' U R' L' B' L' B


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

I finally sub-1.9'd a Y perm, and it was using an alg I've known for less than 24h. My TPS still sucks, but it's 6 moves shorter.
EDIT: wtf 1.76
EDIT2: 1.76 next attempt


----------



## Iggy (Nov 24, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> lolscrambles
> Average of 5: 2.38
> 1. 2.14 U' B' R L' U B U' R r'
> 2. (4.21) L U' L' R U' B L' B L' l u'
> ...



Nice. I got a 2.74 avg5 with those lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 24, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Antoinne pls



What about me?


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 24, 2013)

Woop woop finished the ao1000 tonight, soon i will start on the third one....

stats: (hide)
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 48.50
worst time: 1:24.21

current avg5: 1:06.60 (σ = 1.80)
best avg5: 56.29 (σ = 3.74)

current avg12: 1:03.80 (σ = 3.67)
best avg12: 56.92 (σ = 2.38)

current avg100: 1:01.51 (σ = 3.88)
best avg100: 1:00.84 (σ = 4.02)

current avg1000: 1:05.06 (σ = 4.91)
best avg1000: 1:05.06 (σ = 4.91)

session avg: 1:05.06 (σ = 4.91)
session mean: 1:05.15


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What about me?



The avg5 was .01 faster than your official avg 

EDIT: dang I wasted my 2000th post. owell


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

yay finally





Couldn't get it sub-16.8, but close enough.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

congrats !


----------



## Username (Nov 24, 2013)

10.87 ao100


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

Username said:


> 10.87 ao100



ao100 ?! i never take avg of more than 10 solves. good average


----------



## Iggy (Nov 24, 2013)

Username said:


> 10.87 ao100



Woah :O


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

19.01 Roux single. First sub-20. EO and UL+UR skip.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 24, 2013)

1. 2.05 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R

R U' R2' // cross + back pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' // front pair 
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

23 moves, 11.2tps 

2nd best time ever


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.20
1. 7.35 L2 B R2 U2 B U2 F L2 R2 F U2 R B2 D L F' D L2 U' R U2 
2. 8.41 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D F2 D' L' F' R U R' B2 D U B' R 
3. 8.30 B2 D F2 R2 D' U' F2 U L2 F2 U B L D2 B' D R B2 U' R2 U 
4. 8.41 D2 B D2 F2 R2 F L2 F R2 B' D2 R B2 R2 D2 U B' D' B2 D2 
5. 8.57 B R2 F R2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D' B2 R' U B2 R2 U F D' R' 
6. (9.05) R' F' U2 R' F' L' F D L' F R D2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 R F2 
7. (7.29) L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' U B' L U2 B' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' 
8. 8.42 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' F' U' R' F2 L' D F' R2 F2 
9. 8.96 D2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L B2 U' F R' D' U' B L' U' 
10. 8.66 U2 L2 F' D' R F2 L U' R F' D2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 
11. 7.38 F2 L F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' D F' U2 F L U2 B' D F2 
12. 7.52 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F' U2 L2 R D U B' D L2 D' 

pb


----------



## KCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf
Average of 12: 30.71
1. 30.07 U2 L R F' Fw2 D Rw F2 Rw L2 F2 Fw' L Uw2 R Rw Fw2 Rw B L' B Uw R Rw2 F' Rw2 U D' Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U Fw2 R' Rw' Fw' D' Fw2 Rw' 
2. 28.87 Uw2 F U2 F' Fw' B' Rw2 L' U B' R' L2 B' Fw Uw2 Rw' B2 L Uw F Rw D R U R' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw B Rw2 L' Fw F2 R' U' D2 Rw Fw R 
3. 31.65 F' L Rw2 B2 Fw2 R' F Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw U2 Fw Rw2 U' Uw' Rw L2 Uw R F2 Fw2 Rw' R' B2 D' Uw B2 L2 Rw' D L' U2 F2 Uw2 R2 L2 U2 Fw' U2 
4. 33.07 L B2 U D' Uw R Rw' F' D2 U2 F2 Fw2 R B2 R' Uw' L' D' Fw2 B F2 R2 F B2 L2 R D Uw' L2 F' Fw2 Rw L' B L D2 B U L' Fw 
5. 32.09 U F' Fw' L2 Rw' B2 F' Rw' F' U' B2 D' U2 Rw2 U F2 Rw' F U D L R F B2 U L R2 Fw2 B' U R U R' L2 Fw2 L U' D Fw2 R 
6. (28.85) Rw' Fw' Rw' B R U R U D F2 B' Fw' Uw B' F2 D2 Rw R2 Fw2 Rw Uw' L' Rw' U2 Uw' R L' Rw Uw Rw2 F Rw2 U' R2 Rw' U Fw' F Rw' Uw2 
7. 31.16 D Fw2 F U Fw D' F Uw2 R2 Uw2 F' Uw' R Uw Rw' D' U2 Uw' R L' D2 L Fw R' F' U2 L2 B2 Fw2 F' L U' D' Rw F2 L' Rw Uw L R2 
8. 29.22 B2 L2 Rw B R U' L R2 Uw' U2 R' Fw Uw2 U2 Rw' F2 D U Fw2 U' R2 B2 Uw' F2 R2 F B Fw2 Rw2 B Uw U2 D2 F' Rw2 L F L D L' 
9. (41.57) B R Uw' L' R' Rw2 D B2 U' Fw' D' F' Fw U B D2 Uw2 Fw' L' R' D2 L' U' F2 D' Rw2 D Rw' R2 F' B2 U' F' Rw' F U2 R Rw L U' 
10. 29.08 Rw' F Rw2 U F L' F2 L B' U B Fw' Uw' D2 R Fw F2 Uw U D' L B' Uw2 L2 R' U B R Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' D2 Fw U2 D' F2 U B 
11. 30.43 U' Uw' D2 Fw D2 Fw' R Fw L2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 R' U' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U Rw' U F2 R' B L2 U' R D R2 D2 F L' Uw2 D2 B2 U2 Fw B F2 Uw 
12. 31.47 Fw2 R2 U' L F' Rw L F U2 B' Fw Uw2 R2 Uw' L2 U' Fw2 B2 L2 D' Rw F Fw' Rw Uw Fw2 L' U D2 Fw2 B2 Rw' D U' B' L2 U' B' L2 Fw' 

29.82 average of 5 in there too


----------



## EMI (Nov 24, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf
> Average of 12: 30.71
> 1. 30.07 U2 L R F' Fw2 D Rw F2 Rw L2 F2 Fw' L Uw2 R Rw Fw2 Rw B L' B Uw R Rw2 F' Rw2 U D' Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U Fw2 R' Rw' Fw' D' Fw2 Rw'
> 2. 28.87 Uw2 F U2 F' Fw' B' Rw2 L' U B' R' L2 B' Fw Uw2 Rw' B2 L Uw F Rw D R U R' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw B Rw2 L' Fw F2 R' U' D2 Rw Fw R
> ...



Wei su fast?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12.99 nar avg



 Nice average


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Finally a sub 45 4x4 single, 44.83.
Seemed really slow, too.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 24, 2013)

9.93 ao50. First sub-10. 



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 10.05 L D' R D' U L2 D R F B' U2 R' F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B U' L F2 B U2 R' D 
2. 10.21 U' B2 U D2 B2 L B' U F2 D B' U' B R' B F L' B2 F2 D' R D2 R' U2 F2 
3. 10.34 B D2 L' U' R U2 D' L U' F R2 L' F U2 R' D' R' D2 L' U' F L' F2 D B 
4. 10.30 L2 R D2 B2 U F' R' F2 L2 D2 U R F2 U D2 L R2 B2 R U2 B' D F R' L 
5. 9.25 U2 B' D R2 D R F2 D' F2 L' U' D B2 L2 D' R2 D B F L B D' L' F' L 
6. 8.46 F2 D F' R F L' B U L B' F' L2 U' R2 D' L R2 B D2 F2 D2 L U' R' L' 
7. 9.84 L2 F D' R' D' F2 U2 D' B D2 L U L B' R2 U2 R U2 L' F R L B' R' D' 
8. 10.43 B2 L2 U D F' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B' R B' D2 F' R' D' L D R U2 D' B 
9. 8.58 D B2 F2 U2 B U F' B D2 R2 L F R' B' F U2 D2 L2 R D2 U B' D2 R2 F2 
10. 10.56 B2 L2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 L F L U D L' R' F D' B D2 B F R2 B2 U R F' 
11. 12.36 D B' U B' F2 D F' D' F D2 R L2 F2 B U L2 F' R L2 B2 U' L R2 U D2 
12. 8.97 B2 L2 R B F D R L2 B2 R2 U R' L' B' L U' F2 U2 R2 F' B' U2 L F' D' 
13. 12.86 D' B' R D B2 U D2 F2 L D U F' B U B2 R2 B L R2 U L F2 R2 U' F 
14. 10.61 F2 L' F' R' B2 L F' U2 R' U2 L' D' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' U D2 F U' L U' L 
15. 9.69 L D' L2 U' B L2 F' U2 D' F' B2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 D' U L' U' L F2 B' D' 
16. 10.08 L F U D L' R' F D' R2 U' D' L U2 F' B L2 F D2 R' D' B2 D L' D2 B2 
17. 9.68 L' U' D F D F U2 R2 L2 D' L' F' D L R D2 B L2 R2 F2 R' F' B2 L B 
18. 10.40 R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 D' F D' U' B' L' U' D R B L F2 L2 U2 L' F U F2 B2 
19. 8.63 R2 D' L' F' U2 R2 F' L F' L2 B L2 R2 U' F D2 F' B2 R F2 U' R U R2 F 
20. 9.27 U B2 F2 U2 F' R2 B L U' F R U B2 D B2 R2 B' R' U2 L2 B R' B L F 
21. 11.46 B' L R' D R' U B' U' R2 L2 U F U2 F2 D' R' L2 U R2 D' L B' D F L 
22. 9.97 D L U2 D2 F B2 U D' F' R2 B' D L' F2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' U L' F' U' F' R 
23. 10.06 F2 D' B L' D' F B L' D' L' F2 B2 U' L F2 B' R B2 U' B U B' F2 U2 R' 
24. 9.53 U L' R2 U' D B' U B' U' R2 U L' D L B2 R' L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 F' U R F 
25. 10.46 L2 D' U L' U' B R B2 R U2 F B2 L B' R2 B' F' R' F D U F' B' U L 
26. 9.78 F' R' U' B' R D2 R F' B2 R B U F2 D B2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 B U' L U2 L' 
27. 10.80 F' B' D F' L' R2 U' R D L U2 L B2 U2 L2 R' U2 D L' R D2 R B' L U 
28. 10.16 F U' R L2 F2 U2 F D' B' D L B U L' F' U B' U' F' L2 U' B2 D' F B2 
29. 8.83 U L' D' U' R' L D' U B' L2 R F B L' R2 B D' U' B F' U' R' F2 D' L2 
30. 10.68 U L2 U' D F' B L' B' F2 U2 D L B2 D L2 B L B' U B' D2 R B R B 
31. 9.31 D2 L U' R2 F' U D2 B' R' F2 B' D2 B' U2 L' F2 D2 U' F R' F2 B U F2 B 
32. 10.27 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' B D2 F U2 L2 B2 F L' F2 R2 L U2 B2 R' U D' R2 D2 R 
33. 10.46 R B D L' F U' B F2 L' D2 R L2 D2 R' B F' U F U B' U2 R' F' D F2 
34. 9.90 R2 D' F2 L' F D B' L F2 U2 F B2 U D2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 U L D U' B 
35. 10.46 L2 D R U F' R U' L R' B2 F2 U2 L U2 D2 R' F' U B F2 L B2 L2 F' B 
36. 9.91 U' R' D L' R' U2 B' U F' D' U R F L F2 R2 B2 D R' U D B' F2 D' B 
37. 10.38 L2 D R' D' L2 U2 L' D F B L' B R2 U' D' R' D2 R' L U B F2 U L B 
38. 9.83 U L2 F' U' R2 B F R' L U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U' L R2 D R D' F B R2 L' 
39. 9.52 F2 U2 B U2 R' U D R U' B R2 F' R' L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F L D' R F 
40. 9.63 L2 F' D U L' D U2 L' D2 L U' L2 U D' F B U' R' L2 U2 R U' L' D' U2 
41. 8.22 R D2 F' B2 L' F' B2 L2 B U2 R D' R U2 B U2 B' L D' U L D F2 B U 
42. 10.02 R2 L' B' L' D U2 B R' B R2 F2 B U' D2 B' D2 F' U2 B R F' D F B2 U2 
43. 10.59 L' B2 U' B2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U R' U' R2 U L F2 B U L2 B R L' B L2 D 
44. 10.05 F U' D' B' R' D2 L' B' L2 F' D B D B' R2 F U2 R F' D2 U B R' L2 F2 
45. 10.03 R' B' R' L D' B' F2 R2 B R2 U' B L2 U' B2 F' U2 L D U' F2 L' R B' L2 
46. 9.19 L B F' D2 L2 U' F2 L2 R' B R U' B' U' B L R2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 U L' D' 
47. 8.69 R' D' R' U2 D' F2 B' U' R B' L F' L2 D F' L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F B D R L' 
48. 8.84 F2 D' F2 L' F R B2 D B U' D2 L' U2 R2 D' F' L' R2 D' B U2 L F R' D2 
49. 10.84 R D L F U' D2 F2 U L' D R2 B2 R2 F R' F' D U2 F R2 F2 L' F U2 L2 
50. 10.41 F2 L' D U2 B2 L2 D' U F L U2 D B' D2 B' D' L D2 B' D' F2 U2 R' L F2


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 24, 2013)

26.95 PLL attack. 

I need to change my sequence.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 24, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.48


Spoiler



1. 8.63 L B2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' U' F2 R D L B L2 R' U' B' 
2. 10.89 F' L2 F' U2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B' F L' R' D R2 B D2 R2 U' L B2 
3. 11.90 F2 B D R L2 U D2 L B' D R2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 
4. 9.92 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L' F L' D F2 U' F R B' L' D2 
5. 9.81 D L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D R2 B2 F' R D2 F2 R U' B R' D U2 
6. 10.84 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' L' B2 F' R' U' F L' U 
7. 10.33 F L2 F R2 U2 R2 F L2 B D2 B2 U' F' R' F' U2 L2 U' B' R' 
8. 12.40 R' D2 R F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 F' D' U B2 R' D' U2 F' R 
9. 9.25 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F D' B R F' L2 F' U2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 
10. 10.81 F U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U F' R' B2 R' B' U 
11. (14.35) L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B L2 R U2 L B' L' D2 B' D' 
12. (7.89) F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R F' U' B U2 F D2 B' L F'


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.44
1. 9.91 B U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 L B U L2 R2 B F U L' F2 
2. 7.97 R L2 D2 R' U' D B R L' F' L' B2 R B2 U2 R D2 B2 R D2 
3. (6.87) L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F R' B2 R B L B L2 U' R' 
4. 8.11 U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 F U' L F' D' B' R' B' D' B2 D' 
5. 8.11 D2 L' B' D' R U R L2 B D2 R L F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 
6. (10.97) D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F' D U' R' F L2 D' F' L' D' 
7. 7.77 D' F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 R' D2 U L' F' R D' B2 L R' 
8. 8.24 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 F' L R2 D2 L' U2 B' D U' R' 
9. 9.13 U' R2 U L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D L2 F' L2 F2 R U B L R U R2 
10. 8.80 B2 R' B2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L B R F2 D' F2 L D' B L' F2 
11. 8.25 R U R2 F2 D' R B R F L U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U' B2 
12. 8.08 B L2 U' B U' R D2 L B' D F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U F2 

on cam!! failed to roll out that 9.9 though

edit: gah, just realized that the 9.13 was a +2. 8.62 average. :/


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2013)

ottozing said:


> The avg5 was .01 faster than your official avg
> 
> EDIT: dang I wasted my 2000th post. owell



Ah, I thought 12.989 = 12.99

You don't round singles but you do round averages don't you?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 24, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Ah, I thought 12.989 = 12.99
> 
> You don't round singles but you do round averages don't you?



But you still truncate every single before you do.


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

6.60 LL Ao50. I have no idea what's good, but I didn't fail too much and got a lot of 1lOLLs so I guess it's decent.


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 26.95 PLL attack.
> 
> I need to change my sequence.



That's like insane as it is..


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

megaaaa

1:10.11 avg5 = (1:06.75), 1:12.41, 1:11.05, (1:17.73), 1:06.86

1:15.43 avg12 = (1:06.75), 1:12.41, 1:11.05, 1:17.73, 1:06.86, 1:12.14, 1:23.93, (1:27.13), 1:23.91, 1:12.84, 1:19.96, 1:13.48

Avg100 is down to 1:19.17 now


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 24, 2013)

I decided I needed to catch up to Kevin

31.32, (29.97), (38.12), 31.10, 32.74= 31.72

Edit: 32.41 avg12

31.32, (29.97), (38.12), 31.10, 32.74, 32.30, 31.62, 33.67, 32.82, 32.25, 32.46, 33.79


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 24, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I decided I needed to catch up to Kevin
> 
> 31.32, (29.97), (38.12), 31.10, 32.74= 31.72



Weisu or SS?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 24, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Weisu or SS?



ss of course


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Nov 24, 2013)

*My PB's*

Hello guys! I decided to just start posting my PB's here for the fun of it! I am about 1 1/2 months into cubing .... so here it is

3x3 - 24.65 (top cross, F2l, then continued beginners method)
2x2 - 3.37 (really lucky solve)
4x4 - 3:17.50
5x5 - 7:13.58
3x3 OH - 1:12 (today I went from over 3 to 1:12!)
2x2-5x5 - 19:34
Mirror - 2:42
Mirror BLND - Don't know


----------



## Riley (Nov 24, 2013)

Average of 5: 2.28
1. (1.32) F' R' U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
2. (3.66) R F U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F' 
3. 3.19 U2 R2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F' U2 
4. 1.51 U2 F' R' U R2 U' R F' R' 
5. 2.15 R F2 R' F R' U' F R2 U'

Not on camera.

Average of 12: 9.22
1. 6.46 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F L2 F' R2 B F2 L D' R2 B R D' R2 F' D U' 
2. 8.97 B2 D U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F D2 F2 R' U B L2 F U' F2 
3. 7.61 F' D2 B L2 F L2 U2 F D2 F' D2 U R U2 L2 U' F2 L' D' B' U 
4. 7.16 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B U2 R B2 L2 R U R2 U' L' 
5. (11.31+) U2 D L U2 D2 F U2 L2 D L B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 F 
6. 10.02 L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R D2 U B D' F R D' B' 
7. 10.59 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 B D' L' U2 B' D' U B' R' F D 
8. 10.19 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R B L2 D' R2 B L D R2 B' F' 
9. (6.24) L' D2 F' L B' D' B2 D' B' U D2 F2 B U2 F D2 B U2 F L2 B' 
10. 11.24 L2 B D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 B' L B R' D2 U R2 F R2 U2 R' 
11. 10.11 D R2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U R D2 B F2 L' B R F' L R' 
12. 9.88 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B D' U B F L' B' F2 L F2 

On camera. First 5 solves = 7.91 avg5. 3-4 PLL skips total.

edit: 3.57 avg100, stackmat


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 25, 2013)

Did 200 Pyraminx solves in a row.

Maybe I should make this a daily or weekly weekend ritual...


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-24
solves/total: 200/200

single
best: 1.81
worst: 11.25

mean of 3
current: 7.19 (σ = 0.36)
best: 3.54 (σ = 1.71)

avg of 5
current: 7.17 (σ = 0.33)
best: 4.26 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 12
current: 6.13 (σ = 1.35)
best: 4.67 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 50
current: 5.49 (σ = 1.29)
best: 5.31 (σ = 1.18)

avg of 100
current: 5.77 (σ = 1.33)
best: 5.67 (σ = 1.34)

Average: 5.79 (σ = 1.34)
Mean: 5.85

Time List:
1. 4.71 U' B' L' B L' R' L B l b' u 
2. 6.96 L' R' U R U' R U L' l u 
3. 5.41 L R L B' U B' R r' b u 
4. 6.24 L' R U R' L B' L l' r b' u' 
5. 6.77 U L U' R' L U' B' L U' r' b 
6. 8.85 U L' U B' L' U L l b' 
7. 5.55 B' U B' R B L U b u 
8. 7.38 U L' U L' U' L B U' L l r b 
9. 3.81 L' U L B' L' R r' b' 
10. 5.13 R' B' L' R' U' L R' U l' r 
11. 7.45 U B L U B L B L R l b u 
12. 6.79 L U R B' L R L' B' l r' b u 
13. 7.55 B' U L U R B R' L l b u 
14. 4.26 U B' L' U B L' B' U l' r b' 
15. 6.33 U B L U' B' R' L B U' l' b u' 
16. 7.38 U B' L R U' R B' r' b' u' 
17. 6.80 B U' R' L R L R B' l' r b 
18. 4.76 L' U B' R L U' B' R L l r b u' 
19. 5.30 U' L' U' B' R' L B' R l u 
20. 7.18 U L R U R' L B' U' l' r' b' u' 
21. 4.13 B' R B L' R' L B r b u' 
22. 5.93 U B R U' R U R L l' b' u 
23. 6.43+ U L' R L' B' R U' B U' l r' 
24. 4.34 U R B U' B' L U L' R r' b 
25. 5.70 U R B' R L' U' R L' l' r' b u 
26. 4.20 U' L B' L' B' L' R' L' B r b' u 
27. 3.90 U' B' R L' B R' U u' 
28. 5.27 L R' L R' B R' U' L l' r' u' 
29. 3.94 U' L' R U' L' R' U R' B' r' 
30. 5.01 U B' R U B' R' U' L U b u' 
31. 6.62 U L' R' B R' U B' U b' 
32. 9.35+ L R' B L' U B' l' r b' u 
33. 5.93 U R U' B U' R' U' B L l' r b' 
34. 7.18 U' R U' R L' R B U l' 
35. 6.53 L B' L' R' B R' L U' r' b' 
36. 5.57 U' L R' L' U R U L r' 
37. 5.91 L B U' B U' B L R l r' u' 
38. 4.93 L' B R U L' B U' B b' u 
39. 8.24 L B R' B R' B R' L' l' r b' 
40. 5.52 L' R' L' U B L' U r b u 
41. 7.44 L R B L' R B L' U' B l' r b' 
42. 4.29 U' B L B R' B U L' l 
43. 4.20 U' R' U' B U' B R L' r u' 
44. 4.62 L' R B U R U' R L l' u 
45. 4.18 U B U' B L' R' B r' b u 
46. 6.90 U' R U' L U' R' B U L l' r b' u' 
47. 8.47 U R' B L R L' B' R B' l' r u' 
48. 3.67 U' B' U L R' B U' L' l b 
49. 4.49 U' L B U' L B L B l' u 
50. 4.29 U L U L U L U L R L' R U L U L r' u' 
51. 4.62 B U' R B' L' B' U B' b u 
52. 6.83 B U' R L R B' R' L' b' u 
53. 8.51+ R U' B R' U R L' B' l u 
54. 10.16 U R L' R' B' L R U l r b 
55. 2.90 R' B' L' B l' r b u 
56. 7.30 U L U' B' R L' R' U' l' r' u' 
57. 7.55 L U B L' U R' L U L l u 
58. 6.47 U' L' B' R U B L' R' l' r u' 
59. 5.88 U L' B' R U' B U' L' r' b u 
60. 4.95 U' B' U' L U' R' U l' r' b u' 
61. 5.63 L' B R' U B' U' B' L l u 
62. 3.81 U' R U L' B' U' R' l' r u 
63. 5.63 L B' R B' R' U R' B' r' u' 
64. 4.48 U' B' U L R' B U B' R b u' 
65. 3.67 L R B' L R' L' l' b u' 
66. 4.81 B L R' L B R' U L' l b' 
67. 6.16 U R' L U' B' R L' B u 
68. 7.33 R' L' R' B R U l r' u' 
69. 6.49 U L B' U B R' U' B' R b' u 
70. 3.85 R L' B' L R U' B L b' u' 
71. 6.79 R B' L' R B U R' L' r' b' 
72. 6.08 R' U' B' R' U R B' L l' r' u' 
73. 3.32 L' B' L B' R U l r u' 
74. 7.71 B' R' B L R U' L' B' l' u 
75. 9.39 U' L' U R' B R' U' R l r' b 
76. 7.02 R' L U' R L' R B' L r b' u 
77. 7.80 U L' U R B' U L B U l r' b 
78. 2.51 L' R L' B' R r' u' 
79. 6.99 L' B' U B' L B' R' U r' b u' 
80. 9.67 U B' U L B R L R l b' u 
81. 6.15 B L U' B U' R' U' l r' b u 
82. 9.49 L U R L U' L U B' U' b' u' 
83. 6.40 L B U R' U B' L' U L r' 
84. 3.82 R' U' B U' B U B' l' 
85. 4.48 U' B' R B' R B R' r b' u' 
86. 6.13 U B' L R' U' B R' B l b 
87. 4.32 R B L' B' U' B' U' B' l b u 
88. 4.03 R' L R U' B R' L B l' b' u 
89. 7.22 U R U B' R U R B' R' l' r' u 
90. 6.48 U B U' L' B' L R B U' l r' b 
91. 5.44 U R' B' L R' L B l' r' u 
92. 5.09 R B' L B' L' U L' l' b u' 
93. 5.30 L' R' B U B' L' U' B r b' 
94. 3.42 R L' B L R U' R B l' r b' u' 
95. 1.89 R' B' L' B' l' u' 
96. 8.44 U L U R' U B' L U' R l' b' u 
97. 6.79 B' U R' L U R L' U r b' 
98. 4.48 R' L U B L' U' L b 
99. 6.27 U B L' R U R U L' R l r' b u' 
100. 4.63 U B' U' B L' R' B' U l' u' 
101. 5.29 L' U R' U B' U R' U r 
102. 5.65 L R' U' B' L B R' U' l r' b' u' 
103. 9.11 U L' B R U L B L' l b u 
104. 4.29 U' B R L B R L R l r 
105. 5.21 L B' R' B' L R L' l' u' 
106. 9.70 U' L' B' U B' R U' B l' r' u' 
107. 5.37 U L U' B L' B U B' l r' b' u' 
108. 5.28 U B' L B L' R B' L' r u' 
109. 3.45 L R' B L' R L' R' L B' l r b' u' 
110. 4.70 U R B R L R L R' l' b 
111. 5.98 L' B L' R U L B U' b u 
112. 6.82 U' L B L' B U' L U' l r' b' u' 
113. 6.63 L R' U' L U' L' U R b' u' 
114. 5.51 U B' L' B R B' R B' L' l' b u' 
115. 5.79 U B' U' R' U L' U' B l' r 
116. 5.42 R' L' B L R' U B U b 
117. 5.13 U' R L' R' L R' B L l r b u' 
118. 6.80 U L B' U' B' L' U L' l r' b' u 
119. 6.65 L R L' B R' L R B r b' 
120. 5.76 L R' U' L' R L B R' l' r' b' u 
121. 7.47 L' B U' L R B U' L l b u 
122. 7.07 U' B' R' L B l' b' u' 
123. 6.90 L R L B U' R' L U l' r' b' 
124. 8.33 R B' L U B' R' B l' r b' u 
125. 9.89 L' U R' B L U R' L l' b' 
126. 4.67 U R' L R' U R' B' R r b' u 
127. 5.34 B' L' B U R' B R' B' l' r b' u' 
128. 6.12 U' R' U' R L' U' B U' l r b' 
129. 3.59 B L' B R' L' U' R' L r' b 
130. 5.71 L' R' U L U R' U' B' b' 
131. 4.28 U L' R' L B R L' U B l' r u 
132. 7.57 B' L U L B U' R' B l b u' 
133. 7.38 B U L' R U' B L' B l r' b u' 
134. 5.46 L B R' U B' R' l' b u 
135. 7.62 L U' L U B' R U' L' B b' 
136. 11.25 B' L U' R U' L' R B' 
137. 8.55 U L R B' L U' L l' r' u' 
138. 5.15 R' B' L U' R U' B' l' r' 
139. 4.59 L' U L' B U L B' L' l' r b' u 
140. 5.55 R L' R' L' U R B L' r' b u' 
141. 5.74 L' U' B L' R U' R L r' u' 
142. 4.35 B' R U' R U R L U' l 
143. 8.75 U' R' B U' B R L' R' l r b' u' 
144. 5.01 L U' L U B' R' U R B' r' u 
145. 4.77 U' R B L B' L B L' R' l u' 
146. 4.70 L' B' U R' B' U L B l r' b' u' 
147. 7.46 L R' U B U L' U' L' l' r' b u 
148. 5.02 L' R' L' U' B R' B l 
149. 3.39 R B L B L R L B' l' b' u 
150. 6.69 R B U' L' R L U r b u' 
151. 5.27 L' R B L' R U L' U' l' r' b u 
152. 4.23 U L' U' L' U L R U' l u' 
153. 4.59 U' R' B U L' B' L' B' r u' 
154. 4.12 U' L' U L R' B L' U l r u' 
155. 7.77 L B' R' L R' B U B' r' 
156. 4.90 R U' B' L' R L' U' L' r' b 
157. 4.60 U B' R U L' R' U R' l u' 
158. 4.51 B L U' L' U R' B' l b 
159. 4.12 B U R L' U R U R b 
160. 5.20 L R B' R B L U R B l' r' b u' 
161. 3.74 R U' R' U' B' U' L' l 
162. 5.16 U R' U B' L R' U' B l' u 
163. 7.21 L' B U' R' L' U' L' B r' b' u 
164. 6.65 U' L' R' L R B' R U' b u' 
165. 6.97 L' B' R U' R' U' R L' l' r b u' 
166. 6.54 B' U B' R U B' U B' r b' 
167. 8.10 U' L R' B U B U B' l b' u' 
168. 9.89 L U B R L' U B U' B r b' 
169. 7.80 U' L' B' U' B' R' B' U R l r' b' 
170. 3.35 B U' B' U R U' b' u 
171. 6.13 L' B R' L B' U' R r' b' 
172. 4.57 U L' B' L' U L R U' l 
173. 5.65 U' L B' R' B U B U u 
174. 1.81 R U R' B' L l' b' 
175. 4.63 U' B' R B U R U' B r b' u' 
176. 5.13 U B U' R' B U R' L B l' r b' u' 
177. 3.98 U R B L' B R L U' l' r' b u' 
178. 4.91 U B' R B U' L' R L l' r u 
179. 4.95 U L B' R' L B' R' L R' l r b 
180. 4.81 U L' R' L U' R' B' R' l u' 
181. 9.92 L U R' L' R B' L' R' l r' b' u' 
182. 5.80 U' R' B' L R' U' B U' l b u' 
183. 6.21 U' L R B U L R' B l b u' 
184. 3.65 R' U' B' U' L' R L' r' b 
185. 4.09 L B R' U' R U' R' B' L r b 
186. 3.09 U L R' U' L' U R L B u' 
187. 5.04 L U L U B U L R' U r 
188. 6.05 U L' U R' L R' l' r 
189. 4.57 B R' U' L' U R' L B l' b u' 
190. 6.86 R' U R' L B' L U u 
191. 6.54 R' L' B R L' R' B R' l' r b' 
192. 3.68 B' U B R' U' L B' L b u 
193. 7.80 U R U' R' B U R L' u 
194. 3.50 L B L B U B L' R' l u' 
195. 5.99 U' L' U B U' R' B R L l r b' 
196. 4.71 U L U B' R' B' R' B r b u' 
197. 7.39 U' B' R' B' U R' B' l r b' u 
198. 7.47 R' B L' B R L' U' R l b u' 
199. 7.32 U L' U B' U R' B' L U l b 
200. 6.79 R' U' L R' U B' U l u'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 25, 2013)

Zeeland open podium got in everything i competed in podium ( except 7x7 but i came up with it last moment and i dont one one :/ )

2x2 1st place avg 3.38
3x3 1st place avg 11.99 (got first in second round so i whas very nervous )
4x4 2nd place avg 48.49
5x5 2nd place avg 1.49.83
Pyraminx 1st place avg 6.02 ( lol round 1&2 i got 2 LOL)
Megaminx 2nd avg 2.09.32 ( GRRRR counting 2.18.xx and 2.16.xx
OH 3rd place avg 29.09 
Also got some NR on 5x5 4x4 3x3 2x2 pyra and mega


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 25, 2013)

1.50 2x2 AO12 UWR. No scrambles  QQ timer isn't giving the correct scrambles (I have video proof)

Also, 1.67 AO12 on cam. But first solve was like 16 second inspection. Should I upload anyway?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Also, 1.67 AO12 on cam. But first solve was like 16 second inspection. Should I upload anyway?



Good enough for the WCA, good enough for YouTube


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 25, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Good enough for the WCA, good enough for YouTube



looool. No ones ever gonna let me forget haha.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> looool. No ones ever gonna let me forget haha.



I think a blind deaf person coulda told you that


----------



## ottozing (Nov 25, 2013)

2x2 with LBL/Ortega/very very very minimal tricks

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 0.936
worst time: 4.726

current avg5: 2.626 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 2.064 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 2.825 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 2.552 (σ = 0.74)

current avg50: 2.938 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 2.938 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 2.938 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 2.944


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2x2 with LBL/Ortega/very very very minimal tricks
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 50/50
> ...



And that was all with just Ortega/LBL?? :O


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 25, 2013)

*Pyraminx*:

5.54 average of 5: 5.71, (4.92), 5.62, (8.74), 5.29

6.13 average of 12: 6.40, 2.94, 6.86, 8.18, 6.62, 6.81, 6.66, 5.50, (1.94), (12.26), 6.42, 4.91

Also a 7.29 average of 50. Not sigging that till sub-7

Some scrambles were ridiculous. Sooo many 2s and a 1.

1.94 L B' U R (should have been PB but I wrist turned. FML)
2.29 U' L' U R B' L B L' R' B U'
2.88 U L U L' B' L R L' R' B'
2.94 U' L B L B U B' R' B'


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 25, 2013)

I know I'm a bit slow to do this, but I finally got a sub-10 3x3 average of 5. 

9.75, (11.53), 9.18, 10.19, (8.78) = 9.71



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 9.75 L2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D R2 F' L U2 R U' B F' D2 U' R2 L' D'
2. 11.53 D2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 L' B D2 L U' L U' B L2 F
3. 9.18 D2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F R' B' D B U' B' L2 B2 D2 U2
4. 10.19 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 L' D L' B L' U R2 F D' U
5. 8.78 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 D' R' U2 F2 D' L' U2 L' U2 B L



The last solve I was like "omg this is it I could finally get a sub-10 average of 5" and I was pretty nervous, but it was a really nice scramble.  I might reconstruct it at some point, 8 moves for cross and 2 F2L pairs.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 25, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> And that was all with just Ortega/LBL?? :O



Yep


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Yep



Nice. I have a sub2 avg5 and a 2.4x avg12 with LBL/ortega (with some egg1 tricks)... I remember Yoshinator being pretty fast with ortega as well.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Nice. I have a sub2 avg5 and a 2.4x avg12 with LBL/ortega (with some egg1 tricks)... I remember Yoshinator being pretty fast with ortega as well.



Wat how.. I can only sub 2.5 if I use some CLL to force easier cases.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2013)

Pretty lol PB 3x3 avg5 from Saturday:

(6.54), 6.88, (10.99), 9.54, 6.96 = *7.79* 

6.54 was LL skip, 6.88 was nl and 6.96 was ZBLL.


----------



## Username (Nov 25, 2013)

10.19 ao12 on vid

hope the angle isn't super crappy

also got a 7.58 single in a separate vid. Not sure if upload either one


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 25, 2013)

7.89 Single

2nd ever Sub-8 and PB without a full LL-skip

Interestingly, I'm still yet to get a 8.xx solve :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 25, 2013)

Just changed my PLL attack sequence; reducing total regrips from 31 to 21. Fun.


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2013)

TDM said:


> 6.60 LL Ao50. I have no idea what's good, but I didn't fail too much and got a lot of 1lOLLs so I guess it's decent.


6.17 Ao50, 6.44 Ao100, 2.15 single (scramble was F R2 F R2 F' R2 F' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 F' U'). At least half the solves ended with an EPLL.


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2013)

32.67 Mo3
EDIT: 33.90 Ao5 ((40.15) 34.96 31.74 (31.32) 35.01)


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

I suck at 4x4, but I think this is PB 

Average: 57.80
Best: 53.13
Worst: 1:25.73
Mean: 1:02.45
Standard Deviation: 11.86

1: (1:25.73)Fw U L' U2 L2 F' U' F D Fw2 D L' B' D' Fw U Rw2 Uw2 Fw U F2 D R D2 F' Uw' R' D F' R' Uw L2 U2 F' Uw Fw R2 Fw' R2 Uw'
2: 55.22U' Rw' F' Rw U2 R2 D2 R' B' D' L2 U' L Uw B2 R' F' Rw2 U2 F2 L Uw2 L F' R2 Uw Rw Uw2 B' D2 L' B' Uw Fw' D Rw U' R F2 Rw
3: 59.03F L D L2 D R F2 L2 D R2 U Fw' Uw' R B' D2 B Uw2 Rw' U R D' F2 Uw' R' Uw2 R' F R2 U F' Uw F' Uw' F U' Rw2 Fw Uw2 L
4: 59.14L Fw2 U2 F' R2 F' L' F' U' B' R' F' R' B D' F2 Uw Fw U R2 Fw2 U' Fw Rw' U' Fw' R2 F' L' F2 R' Uw Fw' D' R2 Fw' L F2 L' Fw
5: (53.13)Rw B D' Fw D' R2 U B' R2 F' R Uw' Fw Rw F' Uw2 B' Uw R2 Fw' U2 B R' Fw' R' Fw2 R' B U2 B R2 U2 L' U2 B2 U' R' B2 R' U'
The 1:25 was just lol. I forgot to clear a session so technically the average started on the 55. That being said, rolling it kept the average the same.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 25, 2013)

Solved the 5x5x5x5. 30th person to do so.


----------



## Riley (Nov 26, 2013)

Got a Rubik's brand clock. My first solve was 37.66, faster than my comp PB. Handscrambled because I don't know how to read the new notation yet.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 26, 2013)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES

1. 1:32.86 L2 D2 f R' B' r R2 L B' U' d2 F2 U2 R2 F' d R2 d b2 d2 U u l d2 u b' D2 B r L' f' r2 f b2 F2 u' f2 R' L2 U2 D l F R' D' L u' U2 f L2 f U R f U u2 B2 b2 f2 L

Previous pb was 1:38 and my best avg12 is barely sub2... wtf

EDIT: Just got a 1:34... wat


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 26, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Solved the 5x5x5x5. 30th person to do so.



Noice 

Do you remember the approximate time? Even if I fully understood it, I doubt I'd have the patience to complete one in one sitting.


----------



## rj (Nov 26, 2013)

1:14 4x4 solve with Yau. Yes, I switched.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 26, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Noice
> 
> Do you remember the approximate time? Even if I fully understood it, I doubt I'd have the patience to complete one in one sitting.



Not really. I didn't do it in one sitting either (most of the centers one day, the rest of it the next) and took a lot of breaks.


Anyway:
48 puzzle (7x7) in *38.685*, 611 moves, 15.794tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




371133162545512413912431201032362934821518273726354430211447174043422328194146622483938

LLLDDLLLDRRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUUULDDRULDDRURULLDRULLLDDRRUULDDLURULLDDRUURRRRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUUUUURURRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDDRURRRRRUULDDRUULLLDDRUULDRRULLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLUULLDRRURDLULDRULDDRULDDRUUURDDDLUULDRUULDDRULDDRULDDLDLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULLDDRUULLDDRURULLDRULLDDRUURRRRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDDRUURRDLURRDLURRDLULURDLURRDLULLLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLURRDLUULLDRURDLDRUURDDLUULURDLDRUURDDLLDDRULLDRUULDRULLDDRUUURDLULDRDLULDDRULUURDLDRURDLLDRRULLURRDLULDRUURDRDLLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLULDRULDDRUURDDLUUULLLDRURDLURRDLURRDLLLDLDRULRDLURDLUURRDDLLURRUURDDLURDDLUULURRDLLDLUURDLDRUULDRDLURURDLLURDRULL


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Nov 26, 2013)

Getting in to 5x5 again.
1:18.40 PB avg12

[1:16.97, 1:18.09, (1:11.38), 1:19.38, 1:19.42], 1:19.38, (1:20.14), 1:18.65, 1:19.06, 1:13.39, 1:19.86, 1:19.83

First avg5 is 1:18.15 , is not PB but I don't complain


----------



## JackJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Wooo. 12.77 avg12. Pretty awesome considering a few months ago I'd be happy with an avg5 that fast. 

1: (10.66)	B F2 D2 B U2 R2 B U2 L2 D' L' B' L2 U' F' D' F U' F D2
2: 15.14	L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 L' B F' U F' D' L' R U' R
3: 12.70	D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R' D L' D2 F' L U' L2 B2 U2 L F'
4: 11.14	U' R' D F' U' L2 U2 F' B2 U2 R F B2 D2 F' B U2 D2 F'
5: 12.45	D' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' L D' B' F' U2 B' U2 L2 U L'
6: 12.04	B L2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R' D F R' D2 F R' D2 F
7: (17.76)	B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L F2 L' F L' R2 B D U' L2
8: 12.53	F' R2 B2 D' L' F' R' U' R2 L F' U' D R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U
9: 15.75	D L U' B2 L2 B2 R' B U' B' L' U' R2 D F2 U2 D2 L2 D2
10: 12.81	U2 B2 R U2 B2 F2 R' B' R2 B2 L D2 U' B R B L' U
11: 12.11	F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L U' B2 L2 R D F' R U' B D2 L
12: 11.01	B2 L U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' U' F D' F D' B2


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Wooo. 12.77 avg12. Pretty awesome considering a few months ago I'd be happy with an avg5 that fast.
> 
> 1: (10.66)B F2 D2 B U2 R2 B U2 L2 D' L' B' L2 U' F' D' F U' F D2
> 2: 15.14L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 L' B F' U F' D' L' R U' R
> ...



Nice job!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 26, 2013)

0.84 single (1.41 non-lol scramble) 
3.72 ao5
4.20 ao12

Yay improvement!


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Solved the 5x5x5x5. 30th person to do so.


I still can't even solve a 2x2x2x2  I'm sure you've been asked this a lot before, but how do you solve 4D cubes? I've searched and can't find anything.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2013)

Mega PBs (by a lot)

number of times: 118/119
best time: 1:10.77
worst time: 2:03.58

current avg5: 1:32.60 (σ = 2.16)
best avg5: 1:20.76 (σ = 2.80)

current avg12: 1:31.34 (σ = 8.07)
best avg12: 1:23.82 (σ = 2.32)

current avg50: 1:28.23 (σ = 6.83)
best avg50: 1:25.93 (σ = 5.33)

current avg100: 1:28.52 (σ = 6.27)
best avg100: 1:28.47 (σ = 6.22)

session avg: 1:29.57 (σ = 6.93)
session mean: 1:30.05

Yay for suddenly improving so much. My PB single before this was 1:17 lol. Sub 1:20s are getting easier.


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2013)

Old OH PB was 26.45, 28.85 NL. Got a NL 25.11 single at school today. Had a really easy second half of F2L so I just skipped checking/doing CP; luckily corners were already permuted so LL was 2-gen. (yes, I did say that it was NL but I got a CP skip; if anything's more likely that 1/10 I don't count it as lucky)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 27, 2013)

I know this is nothing special for pyraminx, but I'm new to it.

First sub-10
9.34 U' L B R L' U R L' u'

Edit:
Lol 6.97 B L B' L B L B U' r b u'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 27, 2013)

Wat?

1:09.09 ao5! PB by like 5 seconds. 
1:09,1:13,1:08,1:08,1:08
Not too lucky but pretty easy cross edges. And like 1-2 pll parities and no oll parities.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2013)

TDM said:


> I'm sure you've been asked this a lot before, but how do you solve 4D cubes? I've searched and can't find anything.


Not at all - I've only been doing it for a few weeks. I use a little intuition and a lot of commutators for the 3^4, and hen for the bigger ones I used reduction. There is a 3^4 solution linked to from the 4D sim site, but it's not all that great; I'm sure there is something on youtube too. Figuring it out yourself isn't super hard if you just try to find 3-cycles (except for one weird parity problem ).


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2013)

2.47, (1.85), 2.78, 3.62, 3.93, (4.38), 2.32, 3.45, 1.92, 3.43, 3.12, 3.84, 2.84, 3.26, 2.62, 2.98, 3.17, 2.92, 2.40, 4.21, = 3.07... average of 20

3.01 ao12 (2nd in world average in comp)
2.96 ao5 (1st in world average in comp)

ao12 is PB, don't have time for 50 solves but it was looking sub 3.72


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 27, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.98
1. 2.81 U' B' L' R L' R U' R' r' u 
2. 3.65 U L' B L' U' B U' R' B' u 
3. 3.07 U' B L R B U' R' L' 
4. 2.93 L U B L U L' U R b' 
5. 2.29 R L R B R' B' R' B' l r' b' 
6. 3.03 U L' R L U' B' U R' r b 
7. (2.26) U' R' B R' B R B R b' 
8. 2.76 L' B R B U L B' L l r b' 
9. (5.69) R' B U L' B U' L U' r u 
10. 3.03 U B U R' L' R L' B' b 
11. 3.49 U R U' B L' R U' B l' r' u' 
12. 2.76 L' U L' B L U' R' U l r u 

lol


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Average of 12: 2.98



2.57, 3.60, 2.93, 3.62, 3.93, 2.48, 1.51, 2.84, 3.98, 2.15, 4.43, 2.33 = 3.04 ao12 and 2.49 ao5

Not PB (not that I'd count it) but I wonder what you did for some of those. I found a few REALLY easy that you didn't, and had no clue what you did for the 2.29 until I rescrambled. Nice job :tu


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 27, 2013)

I wonder how many of our solutions are similar, the scrambles mostly have obvious solution
and damn that 1.51, still can't figure out how to turn fast enough to get sub 2


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> I wonder how many of our solutions are similar, the scrambles mostly have obvious solutionand damn that 1.51, still can't figure out how to turn fast enough to get sub 2


It's just a 3 cycle, 7 moves for the 1.51. You can sub 1 U-perm can't you...?


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 27, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> It's just a 3 cycle, 7 moves for the 1.51. You can sub 1 U-perm can't you...?



lol, my solution is only 6 moves, and I do it much slower than you
and no, I can't sub 1 U perm on pyra, or anywhere else actually


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2013)

3.16, 3.27, 3.53, (5.06), 3.13, 3.52, 3.16, 3.41, 4.22, 3.80, (3.08), 3.88 = 3.51 Pyra PB avg12

PB by 0.02


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 27, 2013)

New 3x3x3 PB average of 11.59

11.85
10.96
(10.87)
(12.96)
11.96

I've had an all sub-13 average before but never 2 sub-11's in a single average 
the 10.96 was an OLL skip but the rest were full step.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 27, 2013)

pyra

2.03, (1.27), 2.26, 1.99, 2.49, 2.00, (2.88), 2.50, 2.14, 2.60, 2.40, 2.27= 2.27

worst time 2.88 <3


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Not at all - I've only been doing it for a few weeks. I use a little intuition and a lot of commutators for the 3^4, and hen for the bigger ones I used reduction. There is a 3^4 solution linked to from the 4D sim site, but it's not all that great; I'm sure there is something on youtube too. Figuring it out yourself isn't super hard if you just try to find 3-cycles (except for one weird parity problem ).


I can't even do the cross  Gave up after still only having one piece solved after 100 moves. I'll probably try again after I've learned how to do comms better.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 27, 2013)

12.47 avg12 wat. I don't know what's happening. 

1: (10.21)	F D2 R' L' D' R2 D2 L U' D2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F'
2: 13.08	F2 R D2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 U L B2 R' B D F2 D2 B F' R2
3: 12.58	B' F U2 L2 B' F R U2 L2 B2 R' F' D' F2 D R'
4: 11.36	D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L' D2 R2 F' D F2 L R U2 B L2
5: 10.37	D2 F R2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' D L' D2 B' D F2 L2 F2
6: 12.17	L2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' D2 B' D F' L' U2 B' U L D B2
7: 11.27	D2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R F2 D L2 D L' D B' F' U2 L F2 U'
8: 15.43	R2 D U2 R2 D B2 U L2 R D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R' B U R2 B
9: 13.17	D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F' R' F' R2 D2 B2 D L' R2 D' B2
10: 12.29	D2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D' L' U' L' R2 D' R B2 D2 F L R2 U'
11: 12.98	F U2 B F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R' B R' B2 F R D' F L2 B L R'
12: (17.50)	R D' F' D' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 L' D B2 R2 D F2 D F2 D


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2013)

JackJ said:


> 12.47 avg12 wat. I don't know what's happening.
> 
> 1: (10.21)F D2 R' L' D' R2 D2 L U' D2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F'
> 2: 13.08F2 R D2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 U L B2 R' B D F2 D2 B F' R2
> ...



Improvement feels amazing  nice job


----------



## JackJ (Nov 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Improvement feels amazing  nice job


Thanks man. Finally a 13.74 avg100.


----------



## cubenut99 (Nov 27, 2013)

Average of 5: 58.77
My first sub 1 minute average on 4x4!

1. 1:01.10 D2 B2 R2 F r2 F' f r2 B2 U2 f2 D r' U B2 D2 r u f' r B D r2 f2 B' u2 r F r2 D' R B' U2 B' F2 L F B' U R 
2. 57.89 B2 r2 f U' B2 r L' F2 U2 R' U2 r2 U' u D f2 B L r u' B U' L2 U2 F u' f2 L U R' r' L' U' f U2 F' R2 r f' r' 
3. (1:06.55) r' D2 f D2 U B' R' f' r B F2 u2 r D' B' r L' f D' B2 F2 L2 B' U2 D F R2 B' f2 u' B D2 B2 F2 D F B' L R u' 
4. 57.32 B2 r' u2 R U' R f r2 f F r' B F u2 f D L F D R D U' u f' r2 D' F L' u' r F' B r U u L D2 u2 U F2 
5. (56.73) U B2 R' r' D u F2 R U2 L D U2 f' L2 u D2 R' L' u2 F2 B f2 r' u D2 f L' B2 r u L' u L2 U D' R L f2 L f'


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 27, 2013)

What better way to put off writing an 8 page paper then doing a 2x2-5x5 relay average of 12...

stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 2:40.37
worst time: 3:01.21

current avg5: 2:51.20 (σ = 2.76)
best avg5: 2:50.96 (σ = 2.43)

current avg12: 2:53.85 (σ = 4.17)
best avg12: 2:53.85 (σ = 4.17)

session avg: 2:53.85 (σ = 4.17)
session mean: 2:52.62

times (reset):
2:55.26, 2:49.52, 2:52.21, 3:00.74, 2:51.66, 3:01.21, 2:54.30, 2:48.57, 2:40.37, 2:55.01, 2:50.03+, DNF(1:11.80)


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Thanks man. Finally a 13.74 avg100.



Wat that's the same as mine :O


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2013)

7.80 prepared solve. I've already had a 7.83 and 7.99 with a +2, and an 8.00. First sub-8.
EDIT: 7.41
EDIT2: 7.22
EDIT3: 7.80, 8.77, 7.41, 7.22, 7.78 = 7.66 Ao5


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> What better way to put off writing an 8 page paper then doing a 2x2-5x5 relay average of 12...
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 11/12
> ...



That's what I did the last two days XD I have a big holocaust research project. I cube all day and then do it at 2am lol


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 27, 2013)

OH PB!

Average of 12: 15.37
1. (11.28) F2 D L2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 F U' L' D F2 R U B R' 
2. (18.90) D2 B2 R B U2 R' L D B' L' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 B2 U D R2 
3. 13.90 L U2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R' D' L' D2 R B2 F2 R2 U' 
4. 16.59 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D U R' U B' U2 R U2 
5. 15.11 L2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L' D B' L R' U2 B' L2 F' R2 
6. 16.93 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' U2 F R2 D B' F' R U' 
7. 16.03 F2 D2 R2 B R2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 B R' B D2 U' B' U2 R' D B' F' 
8. 14.36 D2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 D L2 U B R F D2 R2 D R B' R' F 
9. 15.52 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U B' L' D B U' F L F R F2 
10. 16.72 R F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L D2 U B' L R2 D2 U R' U2 B' L2 
11. 11.71 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 F' L' F' L' D2 L D' R2 U' B L 
12. 16.84 F' R' U2 D' F' U' B R D' L' D2 L2 U2 F R2 L2 D2 F B2 D2 B


----------



## uvafan (Nov 27, 2013)

lol someone fast try the avg5 scrambles
Average of 5: 3.70
1. 3.72 R' U' L' B U L U u'
2. 2.73 L' R' L R B' R' l r' u
3. (2.27) B' R B' U' r' u
4. (9.10) U' R' B' R L' R B L b' u'
5. 4.66 R' L U' R' U' B L l r' 
not bad
Average of 12: 4.73
1. 3.58 R' B' R B R B' R l' r' b u
2. 5.83 L' R' B L' U' B' L r' b' u'
3. 5.71 R' B' R U' L R' U l' r u
4. 4.51 U' R L' B R' B L U' R' r
5. (6.29) R B' R' U' B' u'
6. 4.12 L R U' L B' U L B' U' l' b
7. 5.34 B' L B U' R' U' L l r b u
8. 4.04 U' L' U R' L B' L R' l' b
9. 5.83 U' L B' L' B' U R B' b u'
10. (3.21) U' B' U' L' B' L B
11. 3.87 U R L' U' R B' R' L' U l r
12. 4.42 U B' R' L R' L' R' l' r' b' u'


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 5. (6.29) R B' R' U' B' u'



How?

edit:

I just did a Pyra avg5, with random scrambles and got: 3.55, 3.56, (3.93), 2.95, (2.93) = 3.35


----------



## uvafan (Nov 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How?
> 
> edit:
> 
> I just did a Pyra avg5, with random scrambles and got: 3.55, 3.56, (3.93), 2.95, (2.93) = 3.35



Nice! And idk, maybe lockups or just ignorance? I did a ton of solves today, so I probably just missed an easier solution.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 27, 2013)

3x3x3 - Turns out using a cube that isn't worn out affects your times positively 

Average of 12: 16.15
1. 16.36 D2 B' R2 F D2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U' L D B2 U' B2 U L' D' B U' 
2. 16.44 D L' U2 D2 B' L2 F2 U' R D' F L2 F' R2 B U2 F R2 F R2 L2 
3. 15.61 U L2 D' U' F2 D B2 D R2 B2 F2 L' D2 F L' B2 R' B L D2 U' 
4. 14.82 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D F D B' F' R' U R' F' R' D' 
5. 18.28 D L' B2 U2 F' U2 D' B U R' F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 R B2 
6. 17.47 F2 D2 B L' U2 R F' B2 L B2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 
7. (20.90) U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F R F2 U' R U2 R' B L' 
8. (13.76) D' B U R' F' D' F B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 
9. 15.15 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B U' R' F2 R' U2 L2 D R' U 
10. 16.07 B R2 D' B' R' U F' U L U' L2 F L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 B 
11. 15.90 F' B L' D' R' B' U' F L D2 F R2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 F' R2 U2 
12. 15.44 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 R U F' U R2 U' F2 L' R' F' 

Also, 17.96 PB Ao100


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2013)

OH 2-gen solves. I don't remember what's good.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.62
worst time: 12.46

current avg5: 5.05 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 4.87 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 5.20 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 4.93 (σ = 0.89)

current avg50: 5.44 (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: 5.44 (σ = 0.80)

current avg100: 5.72 (σ = 0.91)
best avg100: 5.72 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 5.72


----------



## Riley (Nov 28, 2013)

Clock:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.71
worst time: 36.44

current avg5: 18.22 (σ = 1.87)
best avg5: 18.12 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 18.74 (σ = 1.85)
best avg12: 18.74 (σ = 1.85)

current avg50: 20.07 (σ = 2.06)
best avg50: 20.07 (σ = 2.06)

current avg100: 22.90 (σ = 3.98)
best avg100: 22.90 (σ = 3.98)

session avg: 22.90 (σ = 3.98)
session mean: 23.12


----------



## kcl (Nov 28, 2013)

8.30 
[youtubehd]7_Dn4gNoLY8[/youtubehd]

z2// inspection
U’ D’ R’ D D F// cross
R U’ R’ U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R// F2L 1
U L U L’// F2L 2
U’ U L’ U L U’ L’ U L U’ U’ L’ U L// F2L 3
U U R U’ R’ U R U’ R’// F2L 4
U’ U’ F R U R’ U’ F’ f R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ f’// OLL
U U U// AUF

65 ETM= 7.83 TPS

My classic fast solve with a crappy solution. This was 65 with a PLL skip


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 28, 2013)

15.84 Roux single! CLL was sune iirc and LSE was moo then M2 U2 M2.


----------



## soup (Nov 28, 2013)

Session average (256 solves):


Spoiler



Session average (256 solves): 9.663, 12.272, 10.575, 8.208, 11.128, 11.232, 10.968, 11.336, 14.488, 11.239, 13.671, 7.160, 6.895, 6.960, 13.896, 9.928, 11.592, 16.272, 10.424, 11.255, 10.792, 8.504, 7.088, 8.632, 15.112, 8.248, 9.904, 10.160, 9.984, 11.856, 10.328, 12.064, 7.640, 12.272, 9.304, 12.736, 10.288, 14.160, 11.896, 12.696, 10.520, 10.008, 10.120, 8.384, 11.248, 8.832, 14.472, 13.208, 10.592, 10.120, 11.736, 9.592, 8.816, 13.528, 11.128, 10.712, 9.936, 10.032, 11.576, 14.167, 12.680, 10.288, 13.120, 8.768, 11.184, 11.280, 14.072, 13.664, 12.144, 7.208, 8.696, 13.688, 9.744, 9.776, 7.600, 9.448, 12.608, 10.160, 12.144, 8.312, 12.688, 12.832, 9.808, 6.624, 7.232, 11.144, 15.968, 9.272, 7.560, 8.944, 10.848, 8.664, 12.112, 16.856, 10.855, 13.920, 10.120, 10.656, 7.664, 9.856, 17.280, 15.328, 15.568, 8.904, 8.400, 10.176, 8.136, 12.592, 9.624, 8.992, 12.040, 14.624, 15.048, 12.472, 10.480, 11.856, 13.872, 14.504, 11.400, 10.088, 16.272, 9.208, 10.312, 10.352, 7.904, 9.456, 11.808, 10.800, 7.496, 12.688, 11.200, 10.800, 13.448, 10.104, 9.088, 11.456, 9.296, 8.688, 14.208, 10.992, 8.048, 11.400, 14.680, 11.696, 12.136, 10.424, 13.048, 16.305, 9.248, 9.552, 11.072, 13.632, 8.696, 10.320, 9.592, 6.904, 12.232, 7.904, 9.152, 12.736, 11.536, 7.927, 11.616, 9.576, 9.208, 8.671, 9.088, 8.656, 10.856, 11.321, 10.136, 10.368, 10.136, 13.264, 13.288, 14.064, 11.593, 9.528, 8.552, 9.784, 9.296, 9.960, 7.688, 10.416, 10.248, (6.576), 10.016, (18.048), 11.735, 8.688, 9.368, 9.231, 9.543, 11.600, 13.432, 10.232, 10.319, 10.064, 10.024, 11.287, 12.288, 9.808, 11.471, 9.560, 7.264, 11.920, 8.904, 10.168, 12.016, 11.512, 12.175, 8.832, 11.760, 12.800, 10.944, 13.848, 11.528, 13.408, 9.928, 13.888, 11.848, 8.640, 11.064, 11.280, 10.399, 7.512, 10.632, 9.991, 14.152, 12.464, 8.192, 16.552, 12.872, 11.320, 9.800, 12.568, 10.432, 9.952, 9.184, 7.032, 8.840, 13.592, 9.888, 11.400, 10.264, 10.832, 12.648, 12.072, 13.296, 9.688, 8.568, 9.336, 13.976, 14.736, 12.640, 8.664


 = *10.906*


----------



## uvafan (Nov 28, 2013)

WeiSu is WeiSexy.

There goes my avg12 PB! 

Average of 12: 51.80
1. (44.81) D2 f u2 R' D' U B2 F2 r' f L D2 f2 L' r' f D f R2 B2 R r' u D' L f L' D' f L B R' u2 f2 u' D f D R' L2
2. 48.94 L2 f2 D L' D r' L' f2 F2 U B' L U R' f2 D' F' D' r2 F' R2 L r' F2 D2 F' R2 f2 U2 R2 F L U L' f2 D U r' f2 B'
3. 55.12 U2 r' R L B' U' L2 r2 D' B U2 f2 L' f2 r L u2 r B2 u L f2 U2 F2 u B' U2 B' U' r B f' L R' f' U B L F f2
4. (1:08.40) D' R F' B' f' r u U' B' f2 F' U2 B2 f2 u R' r2 L B' R' U2 r2 D2 L B' R2 u R2 D U' r' U2 u F B2 L' F r' u2 B'
5. 48.21 B2 F u' F' B' D' u L D2 r2 F U2 D2 F u B2 R' u2 R r u D R2 F' R U2 r2 L B u f R' r' f2 u' U' F D' u' L2
6. 50.41 R' D' R B' F f R' U D' f2 L F U2 r' L R' U' B r' f' R' D2 u R2 F D u2 U2 B' F f' D' R F2 D2 L2 u' D' R' B'
7. 52.75 L2 F' B' R2 f R' L B' f2 U u' r' F2 U' F f' r2 U' R2 u' L2 u2 D' F U2 R D2 L' R2 D' R' B F' u B2 D R2 L f2 F
8. 54.95 L u U R D r R' u2 r' u f R' U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L F2 L' U' B' R' D2 B2 U2 F U2 R' r2 U' D F R u2 F2 L r2 B' f2
9. 52.45 L D U R u r B U r R2 U' r B2 F2 L R' D2 B' u2 B2 U R2 B r2 F U' B' f2 D2 L2 r' D2 B L' R' r u' U f2 R2
10. 50.87 f' U F R' u D U2 L u' B D F' L U D' B U2 R2 U' B' f' L2 u2 F' D2 f2 R2 r u r' f L2 D' u R' U2 f' U2 u2 B'
11. 53.10 F2 U2 L' u' U D2 f2 U' B R' B2 u' R' D F2 L' D' u r2 D' B2 R2 D2 u2 f2 F R B' U2 R u' U2 F' D2 B' D r' D R r2
12. 51.17 u2 B' U' r F R2 f R f2 u2 r2 L2 f2 F' B' U F2 D F' r' B2 R' r f B' U' B D' B f' U f D2 B' D' r R2 u2 D' L' 

Worst counting solve is 55 :O

Maybe I should learn full OLL?


----------



## Riley (Nov 28, 2013)

Clock: 
12.01 single
16.07 average of 5
17.49 average of 12
18.97 average of 100


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 28, 2013)

full step 3x3 single, 13.49, wth

B R2 B2 R B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B D2 R F' B2 L U2 F R2 F2 R' F' D2 L2 R2 D'

x2 y2 //Inspection

U' R L // Cross + F2L 1

U' R U' R' U' y' R U R' // F2L 2

U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L 3

U y' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L 4

U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL

U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

49 moves in 13.49 = 3.63 ETPS

Second time I've beaten my PB today, wtf

Very happy with the solve. One move that was not R or U in the whole 49.

Not sure if the reconstruction is correct though. I had a U-Perm to finish it off, though I couldn't say which one and I would of done L' U R U' L U R' for antisune at that angle.

Not complaining though. sub 10 in near future hopefully


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

19.94 Ao100, including PB Ao12 of 17.99 and PB Ao5 of 16.29:

19.69, 17.20, 16.28, 17.16, (14.25), 15.20, 20.47, 17.49, 19.92, 18.56, (23.98), 17.91

Now to reach sub-15...


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 28, 2013)

4x4x4, K4 (CF3L style)

(48.63), (32.27), 39.47, 38.08, 39.23 => 38.93 UWR

39.71, 42.02, 48.63, (32.27), 39.47, 38.08, 39.23, 42.28, (49.15), 40.32, 40.78, 44.14 => 41.47 UWR

I'm claiming UWR for K4 based on the fact that these beat Biggreen's most recent accomplishment post on K4 (avg): http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=892571#post892571


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 28, 2013)

This just happened 

PB avg5 13.15, PB avg12 14.11



Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.11
1. 13.47 F' D2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F L' U F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B' 
2. 13.89 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B L U' F' R' D2 L U2 
3. 12.59 U2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 D' B F2 D2 F' R F' U' L' 
4. 13.07 B' U' B' R' D' L2 F' R' D' B2 D2 R F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 
5. 13.64 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F' R' D2 F2 L' F' R2 F2 D' R2 
6. (17.89) R2 B R' B2 U' D2 F B2 R L' U2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 
7. 12.74 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 L' D B' D2 R2 B' F' U' F 
8. (11.26) D F B' D' L F' B' U' R D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 B U2 F R2 
9. 16.02 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F' R' B2 L' F R' D2 U' B D2 
10. 15.87 D2 F' L U F2 D R2 B' L B' U2 R L U2 R' U2 B2 L U2 R U2 
11. 15.91 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D F U' R U2 B' L U' B' D L R2 
12. 13.89 D L F2 U R U2 R' F' R L2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 F' B2 U2 B'

Solves 3-7 make PB avg5


----------



## Speeedcuber (Nov 28, 2013)

3x3 omg
Average of 5: 7.57
1. 6.88 U R2 D2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R' B U' B' L2 D L F2 R2 
2. (6.15) D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U B' R' D2 U' L' U2 R2 B F L2 
3. (9.23) B2 U' D2 F B2 R U2 F' B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D' 
4. 8.89 D F2 B U F U B R2 D' R D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U' D' F2 U' R2 U 
5. 6.93 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L' R' F D2 U F' D F' R' F


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

7.00 single. So close to sub-7


----------



## uvafan (Nov 28, 2013)

WeiSu = times get WeiBetter!
Single:
1. 40.54 L2 f' U' L' u' L R2 r B' F2 D' R U' R' L' U' u2 D2 R U u2 f2 D L2 B2 D f2 F' r' F2 L2 r2 u U' B2 u F' D2 U' F' 
Avg5:
Average of 5: 47.82
1. (51.31) R' F f2 r F2 L' u2 f' F2 B' U' B2 R2 B2 D f' L2 r' R f2 D2 r f' r2 U' u2 R2 r F B D2 L R' U f' F D' U' L2 U'
2. 47.64 D2 U' r F' B r U B F2 D' f' L2 F2 r2 R2 L' F' u' f L F R' B2 r' R2 L F2 U2 r u' B2 U D2 u B2 F' u' R U f2
3. (42.68) r f2 L D r' B2 u' D2 R r2 f2 D2 F f' B D2 u' R2 L' D2 f u D2 r2 u' f2 L' D L U2 u2 r D r' F R D f2 U f
4. 46.13 u' L' r U2 u' R2 r U F2 D' R F' u' L' r' u' B2 r2 U2 F' f2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B u2 F' f U2 L' F U' B' F U R2 F2 U'
5. 49.69 R' U' F f u' D' f u' R L2 f U2 R' D r2 R2 B2 f r f u2 B2 R' F L2 f2 L r D2 U2 L R2 u' D' f2 U' R r U2 r' 
Avg12:
Average of 12: 48.28
1. (40.54) L2 f' U' L' u' L R2 r B' F2 D' R U' R' L' U' u2 D2 R U u2 f2 D L2 B2 D f2 F' r' F2 L2 r2 u U' B2 u F' D2 U' F'
2. 47.58 u2 R u' U2 f' r2 D' B' D r' F L2 D2 r2 U' R L' D2 f' R2 r2 U' r' U B2 D F2 R' U2 f' B' L U' L2 f2 R D' U2 F D2
3. 51.17 R' U L f u2 F' f' L2 B U' u B R2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 B f' r2 D2 B f U D F' R L' u' U L' D' U' F R2 B' f' D' F2
4. 46.06 B U f D f' L F' u' D r2 u' R2 F' D' r2 L B' r2 D2 B2 D U2 B F2 R2 L' r u2 L B u2 U r D' u F' f L' R f2
5. (54.29) R2 u2 D2 F U2 L2 B' r D2 u2 R' L' D2 U f2 F2 R f' D2 f' D2 R L2 f2 D B' F' r' L' R' u2 f R' r2 F2 B' u2 F L f
6. 50.77 u D' f u R2 r2 L' D2 F' r2 U2 B2 f2 U D r' L2 f2 R D' U L' B' R' f' U' L' U' f' r' D2 F2 u R L u D' B L' U
7. 51.31 R' F f2 r F2 L' u2 f' F2 B' U' B2 R2 B2 D f' L2 r' R f2 D2 r f' r2 U' u2 R2 r F B D2 L R' U f' F D' U' L2 U'
8. 47.64 D2 U' r F' B r U B F2 D' f' L2 F2 r2 R2 L' F' u' f L F R' B2 r' R2 L F2 U2 r u' B2 U D2 u B2 F' u' R U f2
9. 42.68 r f2 L D r' B2 u' D2 R r2 f2 D2 F f' B D2 u' R2 L' D2 f u D2 r2 u' f2 L' D L U2 u2 r D r' F R D f2 U f
10. 46.13 u' L' r U2 u' R2 r U F2 D' R F' u' L' r' u' B2 r2 U2 F' f2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B u2 F' f U2 L' F U' B' F U R2 F2 U'
11. 49.69 R' U' F f u' D' f u' R L2 f U2 R' D r2 R2 B2 f r f u2 B2 R' F L2 f2 L r D2 U2 L R2 u' D' f2 U' R r U2 r'
12. 49.81 r F R2 f2 D2 r2 R2 u2 U2 r2 u L B2 R u2 D f r D2 u2 F2 D2 B' r' f' F2 U r u2 D2 f2 u' U2 f2 F2 u2 R L' u2 R 



Also more pyra 
Average of 12: 4.65
1. 4.09 L' U' L B U B R l r' u'
2. 4.18 L B' R' B L B L B' l' r u
3. 5.09 U R' U' B' U R' B l' r b' u'
4. 5.04 L' U B' U' R U B l' b u
5. (7.20) R' B U' B R B U R l b' u'
6. 5.54 U' L U' B L U L B L l' r b
7. 4.39 B' R U R L' R B' r b'
8. 4.47 R' U' B R U' R' L B l' r' b u
9. 4.45 L' U L' R' U L' B R b u
10. (2.33) L U R U R' U r' b u
11. 5.01 U R' L' B' L B U B' U' l b u'
12. 4.26 U L' B' L B' R L' B R r' u'


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 28, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-28
avg of 12: 29.97

Time List:
1. (23.64) B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B' D' B2 D' U' R' U2 L B' R' 
2. 30.97 U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' D' L F L2 U F' U' R2 D' R 
3. 33.57 F R2 B2 R2 D2 B F2 D2 F2 L F2 D' B D2 L U' L' B2 L' 
4. (37.11) D L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' U' L2 U' L F' D F2 L U2 
5. 25.34 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 B U2 F' R B2 F L2 D F2 D' R F 
6. 30.06 L2 B' U2 R' U2 D' R2 L2 F2 B' R' D2 R D2 B2 R U2 R D2 R' F2 
7. 29.03 R2 F R2 F U2 F D2 B U2 F' U' L F2 D2 B U' L2 B2 D2 L' 
8. 29.09 L2 B2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 B L' B2 U' L D' B' L' B2 F2 R' 
9. 32.09 D2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R' U' F D L' R D F' D2 R' 
10. 27.63 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 F' U' F D2 L2 B2 F R' D2 F' 
11. 31.81 D' B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 R' F' D' B' F L' U' R D' B 
12. 30.14 L' B2 D2 L U F L D B' R F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U'

Sub 30 OH took soooo long


----------



## Username (Nov 28, 2013)

Speeedcuber said:


> 3x3 omg
> Average of 5: 7.57
> 1. 6.88 U R2 D2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R' B U' B' L2 D L F2 R2
> 2. (6.15) D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U B' R' D2 U' L' U2 R2 B F L2
> ...



whaatt nice

update your sig


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

0.58 U-perm and 0.65 H-perm

H-perm is 30.77 qtps


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 29, 2013)

1. 4.65 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 B R U2 F2 U2 R' 
y
D U R' D L2
U R U' R' U R' U' R
U R U' R' L' U L
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 29, 2013)

9.14 avg5 on the way to Maine, in the car.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 29, 2013)

3x3 12.47 AO 100


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2013)

2x2 BLD. Never again will I go over 15.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 51/54
best time: 3.87
worst time: 22.20

current avg5: 10.96 (σ = 3.12)
best avg5: 5.67 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 9.60)
best avg12: 6.48 (σ = 1.02)

current avg50: 8.98 (σ = 3.52)
best avg50: 8.71 (σ = 2.89)

session avg: 9.01 (σ = 3.38)
session mean: 8.73



Spoiler



8.32, 8.23, 9.31, 11.16, 8.00, 22.20+, 8.19, 8.51, 8.00, 11.19, 10.99+, 7.59, 6.92, 4.75, 6.56, 5.70, 4.70, 12.92+, 6.11, 5.90, 6.14, 8.32, 7.62+, 7.11, 6.56, 12.70+, 11.07+, 7.47+, 5.50, 5.90, 11.12+, 11.62+, 12.22, 8.78, 6.15, 4.51, 5.28, 9.62+, 8.95, 5.21, 8.51+, 17.85+, DNF(22.10), 8.87, 3.87, 14.60, 7.30, DNF(17.15), 6.77, 14.53+, 7.61, 8.77+, 9.57, DNF(30.50)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 3x3 12.47 AO 100



whatttt

I just checked your WCA and saw 12.68 average, I thought you were slower than me.

I saw that Christian and Jayden aren't going to be at Lifestyles, so I assumed I would easily make finals. But Raza is coming and you're faster than me? I might need to practise after all...

Edit: And Chris, that's ridiculous. Roughly 5 second inspection yet you managed to get 51/54 and only 17 +2s? Ridiculous.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> whatttt
> 
> I just checked your WCA and saw 12.68 average, I thought you were slower than me.
> 
> ...



17+2 seems like a lot for me haha. 
I won't complain though. 8 seconds seems pretty fast for this.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 29, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 4.65 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 B R U2 F2 U2 R'
> y
> D U R' D L2
> U R U' R' U R' U' R
> ...



Insane people everywhere.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 17+2 seems like a lot for me haha.
> I won't complain though. 8 seconds seems pretty fast for this.



Let's say the solves were roughly 2.0, and factoring in the +2s it's about 2.8s average.

Then the fact that you had a few really long solves counting.

You average inspection was probably close to 4-5 seconds...

Next time, put BLD mode on and use qqtimer.net

Then you can see average inspection


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Let's say the solves were roughly 2.0, and factoring in the +2s it's about 2.8s average.
> 
> Then the fact that you had a few really long solves counting.
> 
> ...



stats: (hide)
number of times: 48/51
best time: 3.63
worst time: 15.78

current avg5: 9.16 (σ = 3.43)
best avg5: 6.01 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 7.87 (σ = 2.47)
best avg12: 7.13 (σ = 1.78)

current avg50: 8.65 (σ = 2.81)
best avg50: 8.53 (σ = 2.70)

session avg: 8.64 (σ = 2.78)
session mean: 8.36

8.44[6.66], 7.07[5.07], 6.20[4.49], 6.07[3.80], 5.38[3.19], 5.77[4.22], 7.59[5.02], 7.65[6.06], (3.63[2.62]), (DNF(13.47)[11.24]), (DNF(5.38)[3.53]), (4.37[2.79]), 8.07[6.47], 15.48[12.82], 10.06[8.87], 9.67[8.95], 12.86[10.54], 10.00[8.52], 8.83+[4.96], 7.47[5.45], 9.26+[4.71], 6.32[4.59], 7.14[5.15], 7.92[6.05], 9.93[8.66], 7.41[5.54], 8.33[6.14], 4.99[3.59], 15.78+[11.86], 9.63[7.84], 10.13[7.60], 7.84[6.22], 9.14+[5.36], 9.22[7.54], 9.39+[5.48], (DNF(17.35)[16.48]), 15.63[12.94], 6.28[4.42], 5.50[4.03], 7.94[6.60], 7.20[5.81], 10.47[8.90], 8.97[6.49], (4.39[2.50]), 6.54[4.87], 5.43[3.88], 12.99+[9.26], 8.15[5.74], 6.35[4.65], 4.70[3.25],


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2013)

6.384 R U2 F L' D2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 R D U' R' L' D' U' L F' U' R B' D2 R D2 

x D' F' R2 U R' D y' r U' r' (Xcross)
U' R U2' R' U R U' R' (F2L-1)
y' U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R (F2L-2)
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L (F2L-3)
r U R' U R U2' r' (OLL)
U' (Yay)

Also 9.30 avg50 and 9.59 avg100


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 48/51
> best time: 3.63
> worst time: 15.78
> ...



Well there's improvement, so maybe you should keep doing this!


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2 BLD. Never again will I go over 15.
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 51/54
> ...



Nub, I got 100+ successes in a row. Let's see if you can do that.

Though I had like 80 +2s or something.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Nub, I got 100+ successes in a row. Let's see if you can do that.
> 
> Though I had like 80 +2s or something.



Are you serious? There is now way I could do that...at least with sub 20 times. How can you do the scrambles that have no bars? I always get at least 1 or 2 of those.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Are you serious? There is now way I could do that...at least with sub 20 times. How can you do the scrambles that have no bars? I always get at least 1 or 2 of those.



I guess I'm just good at 1-looking.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2013)

2BLD avg50 for lulz

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 4.478
worst time: 30.533

current avg5: 11.350 (σ = 1.35)
best avg5: 8.366 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 11.045 (σ = 1.86)
best avg12: 8.912 (σ = 2.19)

current avg50: 10.534 (σ = 2.43)
best avg50: 10.534 (σ = 2.43)

session avg: 10.534 (σ = 2.43)
session mean: 10.753



Spoiler



7.051[5.101], 14.090+[10.296], 6.840[5.514], 18.473+[14.430], 11.376+[7.722], 9.254+[5.351], 6.506+[3.149], 9.890[7.878], 9.613+[5.585], 4.478[2.949], 8.980+[5.233], 14.430[11.622], DNF(10.327)[9.032], 10.908+[7.021], 15.384+[11.668], 10.455+[6.646], 9.254+[5.803], 11.613+[8.178], 12.779+[8.361], 9.971+[6.505], 30.533+[27.472], 9.769+[4.571], 10.596+[6.755], 7.179+[3.775], 12.513+[8.470], 9.937[8.143], 8.409[6.287], 7.098[5.039], 7.363[5.553], 10.646+[6.806], 12.075[10.359], 4.805[4.212], 10.689+[6.630], 5.131[3.587], 14.184+[10.296], 12.686+[7.878], 9.220[4.993], 7.991+[4.337], 10.456+[6.474], 12.733+[8.830], 10.066+[6.256], 10.596+[6.287], 9.499+[6.267], 16.446+[13.042], 7.832[5.336], 8.362[6.272], 14.690+[10.007], 12.702+[9.158], 11.344+[7.113], 10.003+[6.131]


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 29, 2013)

Average of 12: 45.70
1. 45.81 
2. 45.51 
3. 44.34 
4. 41.55 
5. 48.99 
6. (54.29) 
7. 49.51 
8. 48.18 
9. (34.55) 
10. 52.72 
11. 38.85 
12. 41.50 

Weisu! <3


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 29, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-29
avg of 5: 2.82

Time List:
1. 2.98 U2 F' U2 R' U' R' F R' U2 
2. 3.37 F R2 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F 
3. (3.62) U R2 U' F' R F R U F2 
4. 2.12 U' F' R' F2 R U2 R' U F' 
5. (1.19) U R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F U2

Holy ****, the 1 was a lol scramble and the 2.12 was a sune, still great though

also this:

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-29
avg of 12: 3.40

Time List:
1. 3.48 U' F R2 F U' F2 U' R2 U 
2. 2.98 U2 F' U2 R' U' R' F R' U2 
3. 3.37 F R2 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F 
4. 3.62 U R2 U' F' R F R U F2 
5. 2.12 U' F' R' F2 R U2 R' U F' 
6. (1.19) U R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F U2 
7. 4.57 U R U2 R U' F' R' U R2 
8. (5.29) U R2 U2 R2 F U2 R' F' U 
9. 3.79 U F2 U F' U R' U2 R' U' 
10. 2.64 U R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U2 F' U2 
11. 5.20 U R2 F R2 F2 U' F R2 U' F' 
12. 2.25 U2 R' U F' U F2 R' U2 R


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 29, 2013)

21.13, ao5 pb  old pb was a 23 xD
1. (19.59)
2. 19.70 
3. 20.56 
4. (23.45) 
5. 23.12


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 29, 2013)

yay silly BLD is trending

pyra BLD

number of times: 55/59
best time: 8.78
worst time: 1:00.16

current avg5: 14.63 (σ = 3.80)
best avg5: 11.52 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 14.89 (σ = 5.07)
best avg12: 14.89 (σ = 5.07)

current avg50: 22.90 (σ = 11.56)
best avg50: 22.90 (σ = 11.56)

session avg: DNF (σ = 25.88)
session mean: 22.50

no session average but whatever.


----------



## Riley (Nov 29, 2013)

Clock:

16.94 average of 100
15.72 average of 12
15.31 average of 5


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 29, 2013)

WeiSu magic

48.90 single, PLL was parity alg only
B' F2 f' r' B r U' D2 f u2 F' r D2 F2 L' R' F' U2 B2 U2 u2 f B D' f L u2 R L f' B U L2 f2 B' D B2 L' D' F2 

Average of 5: 51.70


Spoiler: scrambles



1. 50.97 L F2 D u2 F2 D' r u2 F2 R' f2 L2 D L F' R' f2 u f2 r B f2 U R' U2 D F u' L u L2 B' F' u' F' u' U2 L' f2 D2 
2. 53.44 D' u' R2 L' f' R2 F' U' u2 L' f R' F f' r2 D2 L u' L F' U' B D2 B D u2 f U2 R2 f' R' f' F L f2 r' u2 L' D2 f' 
3. (54.04) u2 B2 F D' L u f r' F r' D' r' D R f' B D' R r' B u r u r R2 D B' r L' F' R' f' r u2 F2 u r' B' U' r2 
4. 50.69 f2 B' R' u' U' F2 f2 L2 B' u2 B D L U' D2 u2 f r' f' F L2 u' D B' U f r' B L B r' R' F' r u2 f2 B2 r R2 L' 
5. (50.22) u2 f' B' F D L U2 f' r' D2 r L u' F' R L' r2 f' F' r2 R2 f2 u R2 B' u f R2 L U f2 L2 f2 D r L D2 r2 B' R



Average of 12: 54.78


Spoiler: scrambles



1. 50.97 L F2 D u2 F2 D' r u2 F2 R' f2 L2 D L F' R' f2 u f2 r B f2 U R' U2 D F u' L u L2 B' F' u' F' u' U2 L' f2 D2 
2. 53.44 D' u' R2 L' f' R2 F' U' u2 L' f R' F f' r2 D2 L u' L F' U' B D2 B D u2 f U2 R2 f' R' f' F L f2 r' u2 L' D2 f' 
3. 54.04 u2 B2 F D' L u f r' F r' D' r' D R f' B D' R r' B u r u r R2 D B' r L' F' R' f' r u2 F2 u r' B' U' r2 
4. 50.69 f2 B' R' u' U' F2 f2 L2 B' u2 B D L U' D2 u2 f r' f' F L2 u' D B' U f r' B L B r' R' F' r u2 f2 B2 r R2 L' 
5. 50.22 u2 f' B' F D L U2 f' r' D2 r L u' F' R L' r2 f' F' r2 R2 f2 u R2 B' u f R2 L U f2 L2 f2 D r L D2 r2 B' R 
6. (1:02.91) u2 R r2 D2 f L2 f2 D r' D u' B u2 r B' u2 U2 D f u2 F' D' r R U F' R D' r U2 r' u D' R' f' U R2 F' r' L' 
7. 58.64 L' r' F U L R D L f' B2 R2 u R2 F' D R F2 r D B2 U B2 U' D2 F2 B R' u R2 r f' r2 L D2 B' r' D' F2 u2 B2 
8. 55.71 F2 R2 f' U' f' U r D L2 B2 R' u U' L' r D2 L' F2 f' L' D L2 B' R r2 F' f u2 B' r' F' r D R2 u2 r' f' D B2 f 
9. 58.93 u' B' f' R F2 B R' f' F' U2 r B u' f' r D u f r2 B' R D R u2 D F2 u' R r' D2 R B L' f D' F' U B' f' u 
10. 55.00 U' B' R u2 U' r2 R' L u' D L U2 B' D' f' r' u U2 r2 R' B2 L U' L2 F' u' f' U F2 U2 u R2 u F2 B u' f' F2 B2 D 
11. 1:00.12 D' B' U' u2 B' L U' B' L2 R2 D u2 r' F2 f2 R2 B2 R2 u f2 F2 U2 F' R D B f F' r2 R2 F B U' D2 u' f2 B F2 D' r' 
12. (48.90) B' F2 f' r' B r U' D2 f u2 F' r D2 F2 L' R' F' U2 B2 U2 u2 f B D' f L u2 R L f' B U L2 f2 B' D B2 L' D' F2


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

Got a sub 10 with messed up, painful, index fingers.. I have a lovely combination of that freshly trimmed sting and the soreness of getting stickers jammed under the nail.


----------



## soup (Nov 29, 2013)

Best average of 5: (38.113), 43.177, (46.537), 39.713, 40.984 =* 41.291*


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

8.35 TPS while drinking coffee today..
Time was 8.02. 67 moves.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 30, 2013)

3x3
number of times: 999/1000
best time: 8.56
worst time: 25.26

current mo3: 13.45 (σ = 0.91)
best mo3: 10.68 (σ = 1.78)

current avg5: 13.45 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 11.12 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 13.55 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 12.02 (σ = 1.17)

current avg50: 14.20 (σ = 1.84)
best avg50: 12.87 (σ = 1.31)

current avg100: 13.60 (σ = 1.72)
best avg100: 13.14 (σ = 1.60)

current avg1000: 13.76 (σ = 1.67)
best avg1000: 13.76 (σ = 1.67)

session avg: 13.76 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 13.86


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 30, 2013)

11.8 tps OH


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 11.8 tps OH



In a solve!?!?!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 30, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> In a solve!?!?!



No


----------



## Julian (Nov 30, 2013)

OH

20.30 ao100
17.22 ao5
11.93 single

L2 D2 L' B2 R F2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' D' B' D B2 L2 F' L'

x z' U' x' U r x' y' U R' :fp
U' y z U' R U
z' U' z U R2 U' R2 U R' U'
z' R' U R2 U R'
U R' U' R
R U2' R' U' R U' R'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2013)

sq1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.014
worst time: 26.240

current avg5: 22.168 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 17.037 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 20.304 (σ = 2.87)
best avg12: 17.542 (σ = 2.90)

current avg50: 19.506 (σ = 2.68)
best avg50: 19.506 (σ = 2.68)

session avg: 19.506 (σ = 2.68)
session mean: 19.448


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2013)

OcR average at Canberra Summer pls Jay


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 30, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.58
1. 10.30 B R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D' B R' D B U' L D L2 
2. 10.58 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R D2 R' D L F' U2 R2 D' F' 
3. 9.97 U' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 L F U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 B2 
4. 10.92 B2 U2 R' B2 R D2 B2 R B2 R D2 U F' R2 B' F' D L F D' F 
5. 12.15 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R B2 U' F L' R U2 B2 U 
6. 9.77 R' B' U R L B' D' L2 F' R' F2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L 
7. (12.67) L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F R2 B U2 F' D R B2 L' U B' U' R B2 R 
8. 10.44 B' L U' D' L B U' F2 L' D' R2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 D' F2 
9. (7.75) B2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D U2 B2 U2 B' D F L' U R' F' U L' F2 
10. 10.97 U' L2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 B F' U' F2 L D' R F2 D2 R2 
11. 10.64 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L' F' L' D2 B F2 D' L2 D2 U' 
12. 10.05 L B2 L U2 R D2 R' B2 L D2 U2 B U F' D' B2 R' F' R2 F2 L2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 30, 2013)

Yay! Getting better at Roux. I get a sub-20 about once every 10 solves. Usually with really easy blocks. But averaging 21-22 seconds.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2013)

moar sq1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.515
worst time: 29.671

current avg5: 17.783 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 16.476 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 17.947 (σ = 2.08)
best avg12: 17.369 (σ = 2.26)

current avg50: 18.781 (σ = 2.35)
best avg50: 18.781 (σ = 2.35)

session avg: 18.781 (σ = 2.35)
session mean: 18.987


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 30, 2013)

2x2 stackmat
2.61 avg of 5, 2.76 avg of 12, 3.17 avg of 50, 3.30 avg of 100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-11-29
avg of 100: 3.30

Time List:
1. 2.69 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R' 
2. 2.86 U2 R2 U F2 R U' R' U' F2 U2 
3. 3.56 U R' F2 U2 R' F' R U R' 
4. 3.38 U' R F R F2 U' F R F 
5. (2.33) U R' F2 R' F R' U2 R' F2 R' 
6. 2.58 U2 R' F2 U F U R' U2 R2 
7. 4.59 U' R U2 F' U2 F' R U' F' 
8. 4.22 U' F2 R U' R F2 U' R' U 
9. 3.72 U R U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 
10. 2.81 U2 F2 R U' F' R' U R2 F' 
11. 2.63 U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R2 U F2 
12. 2.41 F U2 F' U F2 R' F R U 
13. 3.69 U R2 F' R F' R2 U R F' U2 
14. 3.46 U F2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U R' 
15. 3.19 U R2 U' F2 U' F2 R F' U' R 
16. 3.78 R U' R2 F R' F U2 R' U 
17. 3.25 R F R F2 U2 R' F R' F 
18. 3.00 U R U2 R F U R U' R' 
19. 3.88 U2 R F' R F' U2 R U' F2 
20. 2.65 R' F' U F2 U' R2 F R U' 
21. 3.06 R2 F2 R U2 R F R' F R 
22. 2.56 U F2 U' R F' U R' F R2 U 
23. 3.69 U2 R U' R' U' F2 R F' R' F' 
24. 4.44 F2 U' R F' R' U R2 U F' 
25. 3.11 R F U2 R2 U' R F' R U 
26. 2.68 F U F U2 R' F U2 F2 U' 
27. 3.28 U R U' F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 
28. 2.81 U' F' U R2 U' R F R2 F 
29. 3.56 F R2 F2 R2 F U' F2 U2 R 
30. 3.41 R U' R2 F2 R U' F R' F' 
31. 3.21 R' U2 F R' F U R2 U F2 
32. 2.59 F' R F' R2 F R2 F2 R' F' 
33. 2.75 U R2 U' F U' R' F' R F2 
34. 3.28 U2 R' U' R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 
35. 4.91 U F2 R' U2 R' F U F' U 
36. 3.30 U2 R2 U2 R F U' F2 U' F2 
37. 2.91 R2 F' U' F U' F' R U R 
38. 3.38 R2 F R F2 U' R F2 R U' 
39. (7.11) U' R U2 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 
40. (5.28) U R2 U2 R U2 F R2 F2 R2 
41. 3.93 U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U F' 
42. 2.75 U R' F2 U R' F R' U R' U' 
43. 2.55 R2 F U' F' R2 F R2 F2 U 
44. 3.19 U R' U2 F' R' F U R F' 
45. 2.56 U R F R U R U2 R U 
46. 4.84 R F2 R' U' R2 F' U' R2 U' 
47. (8.65) R' U' R' U F U' F2 U F2 
48. 3.27 U2 F2 U R' U2 F' R U' F 
49. 3.47 U2 R' U' F R' U F' U R' 
50. 4.97 U F' U F U' F U2 F2 R' U 
51. 3.80 F R U2 R2 U F R2 U' R 
52. 2.93 U F2 U2 F' U' R U' F2 R' 
53. 2.88 U R2 F U' F' U R2 U2 F2 R' 
54. 3.56 U' R' F' R' F' U2 F' U2 F' 
55. 4.40 U' R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 R2 
56. 4.40 F2 U R U2 R' U F R2 F' 
57. 4.91 U' R U R' U' F' U2 R2 F 
58. 2.50 U2 R U F' U2 F U' R F' U2 
59. 4.86 F2 U2 F2 U' F' R U2 F' R' 
60. 3.11 U R F R U' F' U2 F2 U2 
61. 3.18 U F2 R' F' R U' R2 U R' 
62. (5.16) U2 F R2 U' F U F' U R' U2 
63. 2.72 U F' R U2 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' 
64. 2.80 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' F 
65. 2.91 U2 R2 U2 F U F' U2 R2 F' 
66. 3.09 U2 F R F' R U' R' U2 R U2 
67. 2.90 U R2 U R' U F R2 F U' R 
68. 3.33 R F R2 U2 R U2 R' F U 
69. 3.30 U F2 R' U' F2 R2 F2 R' U 
70. 4.02 R U2 F' R U2 R' F' U2 R2 
71. 3.02 U F U' R' F' U F2 U R2 
72. 3.93 R2 U' F2 U F' R U2 R2 F 
73. 3.00 U2 R' U' F R' F R' U2 F2 
74. 3.43 R F' R F2 R U2 R2 U R 
75. 3.02 U R2 F2 U' R' F R' U2 R' 
76. 2.96 R' F2 U' F U' F R2 U' F' 
77. 3.36 U2 F2 R2 U F U F2 R2 U' 
78. 2.75 U R F R' U R U R' F2 
79. 3.18 R U R' U2 R U' R F' U' 
80. 4.34 R2 U' F U R' F R' F R2 
81. 3.52 U F2 R2 F' U2 F' R U' F2 
82. 2.83 U' F R' U2 R U F2 U F' 
83. 3.00 F U' F' R F2 U' R2 U R2 
84. 2.63 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F U' R' U2 
85. 3.34 R' F U' R F U R2 F' R 
86. (14.34) U F' R' F2 U R2 U' F' U2 R 
87. (2.25) U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F 
88. (1.44) U R U' R F2 R' U R F2 R 
89. 2.96 R U' R' U F U' R F' U2 
90. 3.05 U2 R U' R F R U2 R' F 
91. 3.05 U R' U F' R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
92. 3.40 U2 F R2 F' U R' F2 U' F' 
93. 2.46 F2 R F U' F R' U F2 R' 
94. 3.30 U R U' F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 
95. (2.30) U F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F' 
96. 3.83 U R2 F' R F U' F U F 
97. 2.71 U' R F2 R F R2 U2 F2 R' 
98. (2.13) U' R U F' R' F2 U F' R 
99. 2.83 U F2 U' F2 R U R2 F2 R' U2 
100. 2.84 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 30, 2013)

ottozing said:


> moar sq1
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 50/50
> ...



Just don't get faster than me pls


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 30, 2013)

PB avg 12 9.91


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2013)

Pyraminx BLD up to last step (last 3 edges)

7.43, 6.94, (12.45), 6.27, 6.86, 5.19, (2.92), 6.52, 4.24, 6.43, 11.87, (DNF(10.97)), 5.76, 7.77, 10.22, 4.65, (19.95), 6.40, 5.91, 5.69, 9.68, 6.61, 6.10, 6.37, 7.53, 6.18, 7.11, 4.06, 4.98, 7.50, 4.12, (3.20), 7.33, 6.66, 4.37, 7.28, 8.58, 7.57, 9.58, 12.23, (3.54), 6.10, 9.31, 6.13, 6.10, 4.66, 5.01, 6.88, 9.70, 5.66,

6.85 average of 50
5.87 average of 12
4.39 average of 5

Roughly 3 seconds to inspect up to last step. This makes me think I should maybe invest time in working out how all my cases effect edges, so I can then one look solves. A lot of work and gain would be negligible though.


----------



## Username (Nov 30, 2013)

number of times: 120/120
best time: 7.00
worst time: 14.19

current avg5: 9.85 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 8.48 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 9.25 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 8.84 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 9.44 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 9.58 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 9.64

Destroyed all my clock PB's


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2013)

Beat my avg50 PB by .01  Might actually roll this one to an avg100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.043
worst time: 27.560

current avg5: 17.186 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 15.327 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 18.382 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 17.812 (σ = 2.29)

current avg50: 18.771 (σ = 2.64)
best avg50: 18.771 (σ = 2.64)

session avg: 18.771 (σ = 2.64)
session mean: 18.921


----------



## Shortey (Nov 30, 2013)

5x5
1:15.19, 1:15.45, 1:15.70, 1:15.35, 1:19.48 = 1:15.50 *(σ = 0.18)*
Probably the most consistent 5x5 average I've ever done  The average isn't anything special though.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2013)

19.595 sq1 avg100


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 30, 2013)

19.14 3x3 average of 5

18.66, (29.31), 18.26, (17.35), 20.50

finally sub-20
OLL skip on the 17 and I think a J-perm


----------



## Speeedcuber (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow

Average of 12: 8.32
1. 7.40 R L B R U' F R2 L B R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 
2. 9.95 L' D' R' B L D' L2 D2 R2 B L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 
3. 9.11 D F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R' B2 U' B' R2 F D2 B L R' B' 
4. 7.18 D2 F' L' B L2 B' L D2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 D' 
5. (11.53) R2 D2 L2 B R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B R U' L' B' D' L F' L B U' 
6. 8.24 F' U2 F D2 B L2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L U' R2 F R' D' L2 D U B' 
7. (7.10) L' D L F2 R' D2 F2 B' L U2 F U2 B L2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 B 
8. 8.35 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D U' B L' D' F R2 F D2 R F D' 
9. 7.89 D L' F' L' D2 B' U R F B2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R 
10. 8.25 F R' D B U F2 D R2 B' L2 D R2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U 
11. 8.86 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 B F2 L2 B R D' B U2 B' F2 R' 
12. 7.92 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 U2 R' D' F' U' B' U L' F2 D'


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2013)

Got a LingPo, and immediately I'm sub-5


----------



## Username (Nov 30, 2013)

45.27, 30.44, (3:40.80), 38.52, 45.80, 24.80, (21.14), 37.05, 35.06, 40.94, 37.73, 36.97 = *37.26*

Square 1

5-9 are PB ao5


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Nov 30, 2013)

47.41 4x4 Single.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2013)

404. 0.81 R' U F2
405. 5.10 U2 R2 F' U F' R' U
406. 4.36 U' R F R2 U' F R F R U'

3.42 Mo3

EDIT: 14.96, 14.60, 14.86, 15.54+, 15.02 = 14.95 *(σ = 0.08)*


----------



## qaz (Nov 30, 2013)

4x4: 59.10 w/ double parity/pll skip

first dp sub-1


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 30, 2013)

1. 1.813 U' R' B U R L U b'
2. (3.297) R U B U R L B' L l' b u'
3. 1.248 R' L' U' L U b' u'
4. (0.826) U' B L' R
5. 1.953 L B' U B U' L B r u

1.671 ao5. PB/UWR. Single is PB too. ao12 was 2.214.

Using drop to stop btw.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.715, (15.100), 8.677, (6.829), 8.740, 11.020, 12.694, 10.785, 8.970, 9.749, 8.123, 10.798 = *9.927*
PB by over 0.3 and first sub-10.
EDIT: 9.674 Ao12; 10.132 TPS Ao5; 11.733 Ao50; 104.833 move Ao50
EDIT2: 9.783 TPS Ao50


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2013)

7:31.44 feet single. My first and last attempt.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 30, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 6.22
worst time: 15.13

current avg5: 9.11 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 7.35 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 8.70 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 7.74 (σ = 0.65)

current avg50: 8.42 (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: 8.06 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 8.26 (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: 8.26 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 8.26 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 8.30



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.26
1. 6.71 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F D' F' L2 D2 L' B2 D L R2 
2. 7.61 B R F R2 D B2 D B' L U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D 
3. 8.07 D L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 F2 U B' L D2 R B' U L B L' U 
4. 8.24 R2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 D R2 D' U L D' L R' U B' F' R2 U F2 
5. 9.08 U2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U' R' D' B2 U R' B' U B2 R2 B' U 
6. 10.36 F' D' B D2 B2 L' D2 F' D F' B' L2 U2 F U2 D2 F2 D2 F 
7. 7.72 B' U' D B2 D2 L D' B' R' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 
8. 7.08 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U R F2 D L2 F' D' L R D' F' 
9. 6.68 L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U R2 B' F R' D' R' F2 R' F' L D2 
10. 7.55 R' D2 B' R F2 U D' L F B R D2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 
11. 7.89 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F' R' U' L U' B2 U' B' R U2 B 
12. 7.43 F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F L2 U' F' D' B F L' B' D' 
13. 8.32 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U F' D R' B' L2 U L R' D2 R 
14. 8.35 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B R D2 L U2 R D2 U B 
15. 10.05 U2 R D F' U' D L' D2 B' L F2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U2 
16. 8.84 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U B F R' D R' U2 R' B2 L2 D' 
17. 7.91 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R B2 U2 L D' U2 B D2 L' D2 U2 F2 U 
18. 8.22 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 B R B2 D2 R' D' B U' B F2 
19. 8.25 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 R' U2 F D' R U' L' F D' U2 
20. 7.02 L R B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 U' F' L2 D' R' F2 U' 
21. (6.57) U2 L' B2 L B2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' R2 F' D' U' R2 F D L' 
22. 8.88 L2 D' L2 U' R' B' U' L2 U' F D2 L B2 L U2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 
23. 6.97 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D' B2 R U2 F' U2 L 
24. 8.61 R B2 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 L' B2 R2 F' U R D F R D2 B2 F L' 
25. 8.78 U2 B R2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B L F2 D' R2 B2 R B D2 B 
26. 6.82 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F R' D2 B' U L F' L D' L2 
27. 8.33 F L B2 U' L U' L' B2 D L U2 D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F' 
28. (6.41) B' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 R B' R D' R' F' R2 B' L B' 
29. (DNF(8.56)) L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' B2 U R' F' D' B D' R D' 
30. 9.24 R2 B R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R F D2 R' U' F2 L F2 D' B 
31. 8.30 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 U' L D2 L2 D B' R2 B2 R' D2 
32. 7.71 U' R U2 B2 R F R' D F' L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 
33. 9.28 F D' F' L' F B' U' D F D2 R F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 R 
34. 7.25 D' F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R' D R2 F' D2 L U' R' B' U' 
35. 8.77 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' U2 B' R F' U2 B2 R' F D F' L2 
36. 8.53 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 U R U' B' L' B L' R F2 U2 L 
37. 8.19 R F' D R U L' D2 B L U2 R2 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 
38. 7.16 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U F' U' B L D2 R B' L B2 U2 
39. 7.71 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 B L B' F R2 B' U' B' D2 F L' 
40. (6.22) U L2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 U L' U2 B U L' U2 B' L D R U' 
41. 8.97 L2 F' D2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R B F2 D2 L' R' F R2 
42. 8.03 R2 B2 U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R F R D U' F D' 
43. 8.22 R' D2 B2 U R2 F' U2 L F' B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R 
44. 7.09 U' R2 F2 D2 F' D F' L2 U R L2 F B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 
45. 8.53 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F2 D L B R2 D U2 B2 U2 F' L' 
46. 8.24 D2 F2 L F2 L D2 U2 R' D2 L U' F U' B2 D B' F' D R2 F2 
47. 8.14 R2 D L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R' U F U' L2 R' B' L2 F 
48. 7.78 R2 U L2 F L D F' R' U B' U B2 U D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 
49. 9.14 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B' R' D' B' D' L R2 B2 F D2 
50. (10.44) U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' B' D L' D U R' U L2 R' U' 
51. 8.11 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F' L D2 U' L' B2 F L F' L2 R2 
52. 6.86 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' U' F' R D B' D R 
53. 7.55 D R2 U R2 D B2 U B2 D R2 D' L U' R' D' R' U' L' R F' 
54. (15.13) R D' B' U2 L B2 R2 U' R F U' L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 
55. 7.99 D2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' D' R2 D' B L2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
56. 8.72 R L' B U R' U2 R D2 F D2 B2 L B2 L U2 R U2 R' B2 U2 
57. 7.32 L F2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D' B' R2 F R B' F' U2 R 
58. 7.29 F2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 F L2 F' D2 B' L U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' L' 
59. 8.79 B2 D R2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L' F' R F2 D L' F L2 F2 U' 
60. 8.63 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 F' D2 U' R B' U2 F' L' D' B R 
61. 8.18 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U L' D' L2 R2 B R' F D2 L F2 D 
62. 7.27 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 F D' U R F R' B' L' B2 D 
63. 9.00 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U B R' U2 L B' L2 U' B' U2 B2 
64. 7.38 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U F2 D F2 D2 R' U' L' B2 D' F' D R2 D' B 
65. 8.47 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R' F' R' D' U B R' B R2 U' 
66. 8.95 R D' L' F' R2 F D' B' R' D' B' R2 F L2 F B R2 F D2 L2 B2 
67. 8.66 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 U' L' U2 F' U' L' D F2 R' F L 
68. 8.30 B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 L B' D U R D2 F L' U B2 F 
69. 8.78 D B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' L' F' L' D2 L' U F D B2 R' 
70. 8.10 U' L2 U F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' L D R D' R2 B R D2 B2 R' 
71. 7.80 B2 U2 R B2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F' D B' L' B U F' L' D F' 
72. 7.53 R B' L2 D' F B' R U2 R F D2 L2 D2 F' B' U2 B' D2 L2 F 
73. 8.85 F' D2 U2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F U2 R2 U' L' F D' B2 D' L' R D L' 
74. 9.84 B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R' F R U' B' D2 L' D' F' U 
75. 9.12 F' U2 F D2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D' R' D' B' F' U R' F D L2 F 
76. 8.46 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R B D B' D2 R2 B R D' R' 
77. (10.43) B' D2 F R2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 R F2 U B D B2 F D B2 
78. 8.91 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' D F' U2 L R' D U B L2 
79. 8.07 L2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' B2 U' F U2 L2 R' F2 L D 
80. 8.02 D2 R D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 R' U2 F' L R2 B' L2 U2 F' D' B' L2 
81. (6.66) B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 F' U2 L U2 B' U' R2 B2 
82. (6.54) L2 B2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R D' L2 D2 B' D F2 R2 B 
83. 9.72 B2 L2 U2 L B2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R' B2 D U' R' F D' B' L 
84. 8.41 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 R U2 F2 D' R' B L D2 
85. 7.89 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L D' B' D2 B' D' R' B2 U2 F 
86. 10.11 F2 R2 B2 F2 D U B2 L2 U' L2 U F' D' F' L' B2 L2 R U' L2 F' 
87. 8.49 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F L2 D F2 D' L' D L R' B' 
88. 7.71 L2 B F2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B R D' F2 U' R2 D L D2 R D2 
89. 8.78 D' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 R' D' R B' R F L2 D' R2 F2 
90. (10.39) D' B2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 R' B U2 R' D2 L' R' U' L' B 
91. 6.96 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 R' F2 R B L D L' R F R' U2 B' L 
92. 8.11 D F2 L B L' B2 R L' B' U' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B' D2 F' 
93. 10.03 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U' F' L F' L' U R2 B L D R 
94. 7.68 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F' U B2 D U2 B L R' D F L2 
95. 7.99 D2 U2 F R2 B2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L2 D F2 L' D B2 R B F2 U' 
96. 9.39 F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' R2 F2 D' R F2 U B' R2 
97. 8.47 U' L' D2 B L F' L B D' B2 R2 L B2 L' D2 R' U2 D2 R 
98. 7.36 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 B R2 D2 F L' D' R2 B2 F' L D R F' U' F2 
99. 9.47 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L D' B' D' R2 U2 L R D' L2 B 
100. 9.70 L2 F B2 U D2 L' D R' B' L B L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 B U2 B' D2


----------



## qaz (Nov 30, 2013)

3.79 4.13 (5.85) (3.19) 3.21 = 3.71
4.60 (2.72) 4.58 (6.35) 3.79 4.13 5.85 3.19 3.21 4.58 4.79 5.16 = 4.39

extremely easy scrambles



Spoiler



100. 4.60 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U
101. 2.72 U' R2 F' U2 F R U'
102. 4.58 U2 F R2 U' R U2 R' F2 R2
103. 6.35 F' U R2 U' F2 R U2 R
104. 3.79 F R2 U' F2 U R2 F' R U2
105. 4.13 F R F U' R U' F2 U' R2 U'
106. 5.85 U R' U2 R F U2 F'
107. 3.19 R' F' R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U'
108. 3.21 U' F' R2 F U2 F' U R' U2
109. 4.58 R2 U' R U2 F' U' R F' U'
110. 4.79 U' F' R U2 F R' F U R'
111. 5.16 U2 F R' F2 U R' U


----------



## Lapinsavant (Nov 30, 2013)

Dafuq 4x4
26.23 B' r2 R' u' r u2 r2 L2 u' f u r f2 U' B' f2 R2 D r2 U' r' U' B2 F u U R' F2 L r R2 B L2 D' R2 D R B' L2 D'
I think my look ahead was great


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 30, 2013)

29.48 with Weisu. Probably switching to it, although I'm not completely decided yet.


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 29.48 with Weisu. Probably switching to it, although I'm not completely decided yet.



If you tighten it like a quarter turn on each side the pops vanish. Gj with the 29!


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If you tighten it like a quarter turn on each side the pops vanish. Gj with the 29!



And then a 29.87 10 solves later... crazy


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> And then a 29.87 10 solves later... crazy



And I can't even get a sub 50..  Y MUST I BE SLOW


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> And I can't even get a sub 50..  Y MUST I BE SLOW



Practice!

Also, the Weisu is probably my main now... *32.96 avg12 and 31.87 avg5*

1.	(29.87)	L' Rw2 D B2 Fw' Uw' R2 D F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R F' D2 F2 L2 Rw2 R2 B Uw U' Rw B2 Uw B Fw D2 Uw L2 Fw L' B Uw B2 R2 D' B L2 B2
2.	33.60	D' Rw' R2 U2 R Fw U R' Fw D' B' D' B2 F R' Uw2 Rw2 U F D Uw U' F' Rw D2 Fw2 L2 Rw R2 F L' Rw2 D Rw F R2 D2 L2 R' Uw
3.	34.42	Rw2 U2 R' B2 Rw2 F2 D' L' R2 F Rw2 D Uw' U B' Fw F' L' B' Rw' R' U' B Rw2 R B2 Fw' F L2 Uw U' Rw F2 L' Rw2 R' F' L' Rw' Uw
*4.	33.01	L' Rw2 Uw L2 B2 Fw U B2 D B2 D2 Uw2 U2 F' L' R2 D Uw2 Rw' R2 B' F2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' F' L2 Rw B Fw2 F Rw2 D' F' Uw' Fw2 Uw L' R'
5.	31.17	D' Uw2 U Fw' Uw2 F' D L2 Uw' B2 Uw F2 Rw' R D Uw Rw' Uw2 U L Rw R2 Fw' D' L' B2 L2 D Uw U Rw U2 Rw' D' B R B2 Fw2 F Uw2
6.	30.88	Rw F' L' R2 U' L' Rw R F2 D Uw2 B F' Rw2 D' Fw' Uw' Rw D' B' F' D2 Fw D L' R D2 Uw' U B2 Rw R2 D R2 Uw2 B D' U Fw U
7.	34.55	F' D' U2 Fw' L' Rw R2 B2 D' Fw L Rw2 R' B' Fw2 Rw B2 F2 D B' Fw F Rw D2 Uw2 F L B Uw Fw D Uw' U' Rw R F2 U' Rw2 D Uw'
8.	31.44	L R2 D2 B D2 U' B' Fw F Uw2 L Rw' U' Rw2 Uw2 B Fw2 F D Uw2 B' Fw F' U F' U2 Rw2 R Uw' L2 U2 F L2 Fw' D L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U'*
9.	33.72	Fw' L Rw R B' Fw2 F' L' R2 Uw U2 L2 Rw B2 D Uw2 U Rw2 B F L2 Rw2 B' R' D' U B Uw B2 Fw2 D U L D2 Fw' D2 Fw2 F' L Rw'
10.	(36.88)	B2 L B' Uw2 Rw2 U Fw Uw' L' R2 B Fw2 F' Uw2 L2 Rw Uw' U R' Fw' F2 R D Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 U F2 Rw' D' Uw B' L Rw R' F Rw R
11.	33.69	R2 F2 D2 U L' D' Rw D' U' L B Fw2 U' R B Fw F D Uw2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 Rw' D R U2 L2 Rw R' Fw D' L' D Uw2 U'
12.	33.08	B R F' D L Rw2 R B2 Fw2 F Rw R2 B' F2 L' Rw' B U L Rw' F2 D Uw2 L2 Rw' R' Uw2 B Uw' L Rw2 R' B' Fw' F D Uw U2 Fw' F'


----------



## qaz (Nov 30, 2013)

17.14 avg100



Spoiler



25. 18.57 D U B2 F2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 U R' F2 R B U L2
26. 17.97 F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U F' D2 F U2 L' B' F2 U' F' U'
27. 17.18 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D L' B' F L2 U L' U R2 L' U'
28. 15.09 D F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U' R' B' F2 R2 D B R' D F2
29. 16.58 D B2 U R2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B D2 R D2 F R2 U' R' D F2 L'
30. 19.02 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R U2 R' F R2 L B' R' B' F' U'
31. 15.64 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' D2 U' F' L' B2 D B' L2 B' D2
32. 16.77 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B' R B' L U' L' F' R' B R2 U
33. 17.49 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 R B' D' L' U' R2 B' R' L' D U2
34. 16.26 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D L' U2 F' R2 U2 B D' L F2 L' U2
35. 16.78 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U B' D F2 L' U F' U L B' D' U'
36. 23.83 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D U' B' D R' F' L2 D2 L B2 U' L'
37. 14.55 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 U' B' D R2 L F' D2 L' B2 L2 D U2
38. 14.59 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' F' R2 D R2 U B U2 R' D2 U2
39. 16.34 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R F R' D2 U' F L2 D2 B' L U2
40. 16.78 B2 R2 D2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B' D2 F' R' F2 R2 D' R2 B D' U2
41. 16.24 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U' L' F' R' B F2 D R L2 F2 R2 U2
42. 18.97 F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U B2 D B' L B2 L' D F L' D L U
43. 16.30 U B2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L F' R U' R D U' B F L2
44. 18.33 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 U R2 U L' D' R U F D' U' L U2 R
45. 17.08 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F L B U B2 D2 L' U2 F' L2
46. 12.50 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B D2 R' L' U' F' R' F2 D B U
47. 15.37 B2 D2 U F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' L B F D F R' D2 L' F' U2
48. 14.60 B2 U B2 D B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 F U' R2 D R' L2 B D2 B' F2
49. 19.72 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D U' F' L F2 R' F' L' B R' D2 B D'
50. 18.09 B2 U L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L' F R U B D F2 R' B2 F' U
51. 15.36 L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' D B' R2 D' F D2 L F2 L' U'
52. 16.85 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 D F L2 B L' U B' D2 L D' L2
53. 18.22 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' F' B2 R B F R2 U' R' F D R2
54. 18.20 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' B U2 L D B' U' F' L U2 F2 U
55. 15.89 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 U R2 L2 F' L' F2 R' F U' B' R D' R'
56. 14.36 U L2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D R' F' R' D L2 B' F' D' R F2 D
57. 16.76 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F B2 D R U2 R F' U2 L B2 D
58. 15.12 F2 D F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 R U B' L2 U' B2 D2 F R2 B2
59. 13.26 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D R F D' U R' U2 R B' R' D2 U'
60. 14.35 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B L' D' R D' F' U' L F' L2 U'
61. 17.26 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 B D' L B2 D2 F2 U' F' U' L
62. 18.41 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U B D' B' L2 F D' B' R' F' R2 U'
63. 16.20 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F' U' B2 R B' U B' D' R2 L U'
64. 18.02 U2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B' U R2 L' F D R' B U L U'
65. 13.48 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B' D2 R D' U' L' F' R' L' B' R
66. 19.68 D R2 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F L' U' R2 U' R B' D2 B2 D U2
67. 18.34 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B L F' R F' R D B2 L' D'
68. 18.07 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 D L' F R F2 L B L' U'
69. 16.98 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F U2 B D2 R' F' R2 D L2 D2 U2
70. 19.23 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F' D2 F' D B R2 D' F' L B' U
71. 19.20 R2 D F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B D L2 D2 B2 U' F R D2 U
72. 19.86 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F' U' R F U L U R F2 L U'
73. 16.88 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 D2 R2 B' F2 D B2 R2 U2 R D'
74. 19.55 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D B2 U' F U2 R' B2 U2 B' U B D' L2 U'
75. 19.18 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F L D' U' L F' R2 F' U2 R2 D2
76. 17.17 U R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' L U R D' B2 R U' L U
77. 14.97 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 U B D' R B' F' D2 L' D U' R
78. 16.67 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 U' R' F L' U' L2 U
79. 16.70 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L B L2 F U F' L D2 L
80. 17.41 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R' L D' L' B R' B2 F' R2 F2 U'
81. 18.88 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F' U2 L' F' R U2 R' B' F2
82. 15.89 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D B R' D' B' F2 L2 D U2 B2 R U2
83. 21.21 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' L U' B U' F2 L' F D2 R B'
84. 18.00 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R' U R L D2 B L' B' R' F2
85. 20.34 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U R' D2 L U' R B F' D' L2 B'
86. 18.16 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B' D2 L U F2 U' R2 U' R' B' D2
87. 13.36 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R' F' R2 L' D R2 L2 U2 F L2 U'
88. 14.36 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' U' R' B' R2 L2 U' R F L' U2
89. 17.27 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' B' L' U2 B' R2 F U F2 L' D2
90. 17.21 D' R2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 U' B U2 B L' B' L' U' F' R F' D'
91. 13.00 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D L2 D R2 D L' D2 B2 D F' R D' U2 L' D2
92. 17.07 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R F U' F' D R2 L' B' D' L U2
93. 16.02 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U L D B' U F2 U R D2 U' L2
94. 20.23 U F2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F' L B2 L F2 L' D L2 F' D' U'
95. 13.47 D L2 D U F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' F R' F' D L B2 U2 B' F'
96. 14.54 B2 U B2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F' U' R D L U' L' U R D
97. 14.50 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 R' U' B2 L U B' F2 D' R' U'
98. 14.51 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R' L2 B U L' F2 L' D2 U B2
99. 19.05 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 U' F' R2 B' R' U' F' L' U' F2 U' L'
100. 15.78 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R' F' D' B2 R' F' D' B D2 F2 U'
101. 17.21 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R U' R2 L D2 B' D' U2 L' B U'
102. 18.06 R2 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B R2 D L' U2 B2 D' R' L' F'
103. 21.16 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D U B2 F2 R' B' F D B L' D2 U2 F2 L2
104. 18.70 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' L' B' D B R' F2 D R' F2 L' B'
105. 17.64 B2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 B U R2 L' B2 D' B R' L2 D U'
106. 19.90 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 D R2 D F2 U R D B R2 F R D F D' U L'
107. 18.78 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 L B2 F' D' L' B F' L D L'
108. 16.59 B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 R2 B' F' R2 L' D U2
109. 21.58 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F R2 B L F R2 U2 F R2 D' U'
110. 17.23 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U L' B' U L B L' U B2 F2
111. 18.63 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B' R' D' U R L' B U L' D' L
112. 23.04 U L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D B2 D R D' B' L2 U B L F' D B' F
113. 17.69 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B U B' U R' B R' U' L2 F' U'
114. 18.57 B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' U L' U F' D U' L' B2 D' U2 B' U
115. 17.61 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 R F U' R F U' L D R' U2
116. 16.41 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D B2 U R2 U' B D B2 L' U L B F D2 R' U'
117. 16.68 L2 D L2 B2 U B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R F R B' U R2 L' D2 B2 D'
118. 17.27 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B' R B U R' F2 D F2
119. 14.09 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U R F' R' L' U2 B' L D B' L'
120. 16.46 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' D' R U L' D F2 L B D2 R'
121. 15.88 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B R D L2 F D2 F2 R2 D' R
122. 17.31 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U L2 F U2 R F U' F2 R2 U' R D L'
123. 20.39 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U B' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 U'
124. 13.78 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D L D2 U2 B F' U2 B' U' B D'


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 1, 2013)

11.17 avg100

It had 17 sub-10's, 4 of which were fullstep sub-9's


----------



## ottozing (Dec 1, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.187
worst time: 22.885

current avg5: 16.664 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 16.003 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 18.764 (σ = 2.32)
best avg12: 16.810 (σ = 1.98)

current avg50: 18.040 (σ = 2.26)
best avg50: 18.040 (σ = 2.26)

session avg: 18.040 (σ = 2.26)
session mean: 17.968

Sq1 :3


----------



## ottozing (Dec 1, 2013)

best avg 3/5 = 36.51

36.86 R' F' D2 Uw2 U2 R' L2 B F R D' Fw' Uw' Fw L2 Uw' B' L D Rw' U Rw2 L Fw2 U Uw B' R' Rw2 U Fw2 Uw U2 R' L' Uw' F2 R2 F Rw 
35.47 D' Fw2 Uw' D2 Fw' U Uw L' D' Fw B' U2 D2 Uw Rw B' Uw' B2 Fw2 L2 R' U Rw2 F2 L R Rw2 B D2 L' F' D B D' Fw2 B Uw' Rw' Fw' R 
45.50 D' B Fw2 Uw' L Fw U2 F R2 Fw' Uw Rw R' U Fw2 R' B U2 L' R' Uw' L B Rw L' F2 B' Uw2 Rw' U D R' L' U L' Uw2 U2 R D2 B2 
34.90 L2 F L U2 Fw2 Rw' L Uw' Fw D2 Uw2 L R2 Rw' U Fw' B2 U2 F R D F D F2 R2 B' D L' R F U' D' Uw L Fw' B D R' Uw R 
37.19 Fw' D Rw2 L D' R' L' U B2 F' D2 B D2 Fw' B Rw' B R' B' Rw' Uw Fw D2 Fw' Uw L' Fw' U' L Uw2 L' Fw2 B' U2 Rw R Fw' D2 F L'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 1. 1.813 U' R' B U R L U b'
> 2. (3.297) R U B U R L B' L l' b u'
> 3. 1.248 R' L' U' L U b' u'
> 4. (0.826) U' B L' R
> ...



Awesome! But are you sure those scrambles are right?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 1, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.82
1. 11.12 F2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' D2 R D L' D2 L' U2 B2 L' F' R' F2 D 
2. (8.38) U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R D R U' L' F R2 D' F2 L2 
3. 9.86 R2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F' L F' D R' B' F' D' F R' 
4. (11.90) U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R B2 F L2 R2 D' U2 F L D' 
5. 8.49 R U' L D' R B' R2 U' L B' L' U2 R D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow... 3 sub-30s in one day...

(29.71)	Rw' Fw D' Rw F' Uw U B U Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw' F2 L2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 F2 Uw U F2 L Rw' R Uw L Uw' U' L2 Fw F' L' Uw2 F2 D Uw2 U' Fw'

Edit: Just realized that it's because of the Weisu. New main.


----------



## kcl (Dec 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wow... 3 sub-30s in one day...
> 
> (29.71)Rw' Fw D' Rw F' Uw U B U Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw' F2 L2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 F2 Uw U F2 L Rw' R Uw L Uw' U' L2 Fw F' L' Uw2 F2 D Uw2 U' Fw'
> 
> Edit: Just realized that it's because of the Weisu. New main.



you dose gj


----------



## Username (Dec 1, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.29
1. 8.48 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F R' B' L2 U' B' F2 D' L' U' 
2. (11.38) B2 U2 B D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 R D F R2 B F2 R' B D B' 
3. 9.22 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D U F2 R2 D' L' F U' F' L2 D' B2 U B' U 
4. (8.36) B2 D R2 D L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' B R F2 L D' L2 B U' R 
5. 10.17 R' D2 B2 R D2 L D2 U2 L2 U' L' B' D U2 F' L' R' U F2 R2 

pb

E:

Average of 5: 8.04
1. (7.83) (6, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, 6) / (2, 3) / (-2) / (0) / (5) / (4) / (-1) / (1) / UUdd
2. (9.81) (6, -5) / (-2, -5) / (-5, 4) / (6, -3) / (3) / (-3) / (-4) / (-1) / (5) / (3) / dddU
3. 8.19 (-2, 5) / (6, -3) / (2, 5) / (2, -5) / (4) / (1) / (4) / (-5) / (2) / (-2) / UdUU
4. 7.88 (0, 6) / (4, 4) / (4, -4) / (1, -1) / (1) / (3) / (-2) / (1) / (-1) / (2) / ddUU
5. 8.06 (-3, 6) / (-2, 6) / (1, -4) / (1, 3) / (-2) / (-5) / (-4) / (4) / (-4) / (3) / Uddd

pb


----------



## kcl (Dec 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 9.29
> 1. 8.48 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F R' B' L2 U' B' F2 D' L' U'
> 2. (11.38) B2 U2 B D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 R D F R2 B F2 R' B D B'
> 3. 9.22 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D U F2 R2 D' L' F U' F' L2 D' B2 U B' U
> ...



Just.. No  there's no way I'll catch this in 3 months..


----------



## darkerarceus (Dec 1, 2013)

7.956 3x3 single! Sub 8 after only 1 Sub 9! 

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



D' F2 R' F' D F U2 F L F' B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2

x2 L2 F' R' B // Cross
U' L U L' U L U' L' // 1st
y' U' R' U R y U R' U R // 2nd
y' R U' R' y R U' R' // 3rd
y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
U2 //AUF


----------



## kcl (Dec 1, 2013)

Jayden McNeil subscribed to me on YouTube and I didn't even have to bother him about it like I did with Chris! It made me happy lol


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Second official sub1 Megaminx single at second copetition in a row 

Also, finally beat Kamil Zieliński and I'm third in Poland (avg)


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2013)

4.11 Ao12. .02 from PB.
EDIT: 3.39 Mo3; 4.06 Ao12. Both PBs.
EDIT2: 3.12 Mo3, 3.39 Ao5 3.95 Ao12. All PBs. The LingPo is amazing. I can almost sub-1 solv/adj.
EDIT3: 3.85 Ao12


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Awesome! But are you sure those scrambles are right?



thanks, yep they're right.
solutions:
1.  L' Dw' L' R' U' R U b
2. idk something slow
3. [U'] u U' R' U R B l
4. [R' U] L' Lw L' U
5. [L B'] R' U' L R' L' R l' U' b'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> thanks, yep they're right.
> solutions:
> 1.  L' Dw' L' R' U' R U b
> 2. idk something slow
> ...




Thanks for the solutions. What I meant was, is it ok practicing with these scrambles? One of them is a 4 mover. Aren't they supposed to be long?


----------



## Julian (Dec 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Thanks for the solutions. What I meant was, is it ok practicing with these scrambles? One of them is a 4 mover. Aren't they supposed to be long?


They're supposed to be random. Every now and then you'll get a scramble that's 4 moves.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 1, 2013)

wtf PBs 
Average of 12: 29.883
1. 27.966 B R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 F2 D B2 Fw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw' F2 D' Rw' F2 R Rw' L Fw U2 R U' R' L' B U' Uw Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F Rw2 R U' Fw' Uw' 
2. 33.035 R' D2 Rw2 U' B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B R' D R L2 F R Fw2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 U Fw L D2 Rw' R F Rw2 D' U R U B2 L2 B Rw2 B2 Fw' U Rw' 
3. 29.881 U2 D' F Uw2 U L2 U B R2 L2 B U2 R' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw U' F2 D' L' Rw B2 D2 L2 B Rw U2 Rw' R Fw' R2 Rw2 B' D Uw' B F L' F2 
4. 29.245 Fw2 Rw B Fw F2 D' R' L2 D2 Rw2 U Rw Fw' Uw' Rw2 U' F2 Rw F2 Uw' R Uw Fw' Uw2 R' D' U2 B2 D F Rw B' L' D B2 F' Uw' B2 Rw' U2 
5. 29.833 Uw' Rw L R' U L' Fw' Rw L2 R' B' D Uw' Fw' D' Uw' Fw2 Uw Fw D' B2 Fw2 F D' Uw U' Fw' D2 L D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 Rw U2 F' Rw' D' R
6. 31.007 F' U' Rw D B D U R2 Fw2 B Rw2 R2 L Fw L2 Rw B2 Uw2 U' B2 R2 U Uw' F U D2 B' Fw L B2 Fw2 R' U' Rw' U R' Uw' Rw2 L2 Uw 
7. 30.820 B Uw U2 R Rw' B F Uw2 U' B Uw2 Rw2 R U2 L Fw2 D R' D2 F2 D2 Rw' B' Fw' D B R' D2 L' Rw B D2 B' R2 Rw2 U L' F2 R2 B 
8. 29.346 U' D B2 R2 F' B' Fw2 D2 L D' L Rw F' L2 D' F Fw D2 Uw' R' Rw2 D Fw2 B F' L' U' Rw2 R2 B2 F' Fw' Rw' L' U Uw' R F L2 Uw 
9. (27.575) R D' Fw Uw R2 F2 Fw2 L2 Uw F' Rw Fw D2 F2 B2 Rw' L' B Fw' Rw R' D Fw' D B2 Fw2 F' Rw' Uw2 R' L' Fw2 F' B2 L' D' Uw' F D' Uw2 
10. 29.851 L2 Fw' Uw2 B Fw' U Fw Rw F' Fw' Rw Uw Fw' U D' B' L R2 F2 U D2 Uw' R' L F' L2 Uw Fw2 R F' R2 Uw' Rw' F' L2 B Fw2 F' Rw2 L2 
11. (33.886) L2 B R' L2 Rw' U R L' Rw2 D2 Rw2 U2 L' R2 U2 L2 Fw' Rw U2 L R2 U Fw2 B2 Rw' F' Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 B2 R2 L2 Rw B F2 R2 F Rw B2 
12. 27.844 Fw2 B' D2 B Uw' B2 U' R' Uw2 U D' Rw R' L2 F' Rw' D R F' Uw' Fw' F L Rw2 D B R' Uw D' U2 R2 D2 R' Uw U2 Rw Fw D2 Uw L2 

last 5 make a 29.014 ao5
also, this is filmed


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 1, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2013)

I got my first sub-70 today.

Hey, I'm working on it.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 1, 2013)

wtf 6.20 llskip
thanks sw


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 1, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf PBs
> Average of 12: 29.883
> 1. 27.966 B R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 F2 D B2 Fw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw' F2 D' Rw' F2 R Rw' L Fw U2 R U' R' L' B U' Uw Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F Rw2 R U' Fw' Uw'
> 2. 33.035 R' D2 Rw2 U' B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B R' D R L2 F R Fw2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 U Fw L D2 Rw' R F Rw2 D' U R U B2 L2 B Rw2 B2 Fw' U Rw'
> ...



... :'(


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 1, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf PBs
> Average of 12: 29.883
> 1. 27.966 B R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 F2 D B2 Fw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw' F2 D' Rw' F2 R Rw' L Fw U2 R U' R' L' B U' Uw Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F Rw2 R U' Fw' Uw'
> 2. 33.035 R' D2 Rw2 U' B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B R' D R L2 F R Fw2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 U Fw L D2 Rw' R F Rw2 D' U R U B2 L2 B Rw2 B2 Fw' U Rw'
> ...



WAT!


----------



## uvafan (Dec 1, 2013)

Average of 5: 45.25
1. 45.69 r B2 R' L B' f' u2 L' u' U' r' u' F' D' B f2 L2 F' u' U2 L2 F2 f2 B' u' L' u D' F U' F2 D f L' r2 f' R U F' R'
2. (44.16) D' f B2 F' u2 B R2 r F L R r2 B D' f' r' f' u2 D2 F' r2 f2 r2 L2 D' F2 B D' r2 L2 F D2 F2 r L' U u2 f u' F'
3. 44.72 f' D2 B r B' U L r2 f' L2 B D' f D F2 r' U2 L2 r F2 u2 r2 B' u' D r u2 F' U2 B R u2 L2 r2 f2 u2 L F U' F
4. (55.70) D' L2 D2 r L' U2 D2 L' r' D2 L B' R' L' u2 F2 r' f2 U2 L u r' u' F2 D r' F U F2 u2 D B2 r2 D L' R D R2 u U2
5. 45.35 D F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' L2 u' B' r2 D' r' R' f' U2 u D' F' R2 B F D u r R F' f2 R' D U B2 u2 D2 U2 R' u2 D' f2
Only 16 seconds behind Kevin... 
Watch your back.


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Average of 12: 29.883
> 29.014 ao5
> also, this is filmed


wtf


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 1, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf PBs
> Average of 12: 29.883
> 1. 27.966 B R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 F2 D B2 Fw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw' F2 D' Rw' F2 R Rw' L Fw U2 R U' R' L' B U' Uw Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F Rw2 R U' Fw' Uw'
> 2. 33.035 R' D2 Rw2 U' B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B R' D R L2 F R Fw2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 U Fw L D2 Rw' R F Rw2 D' U R U B2 L2 B Rw2 B2 Fw' U Rw'
> ...



um


----------



## KCuber (Dec 1, 2013)

3:00.569 7x7 single. New stickers make edges so much better


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 1, 2013)

14.17 ao100



Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.17
1. 12.87 L F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R' B2 L' U2 B U' B2 R F' U2 L' D B2 
2. 12.84 L' U R' D F2 D R' D' F L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 
3. 14.18 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' U L' U2 L' R D F2 
4. 15.91 F2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' L' U2 F' D' F' U' R2 U' L' R 
5. 13.57 U L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U R B' R2 F' D B L' B2 F R2 
6. 13.62 B D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 L' D' L' F2 L2 B 
7. 13.62 L2 F L' B' L' U' F R F U2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 
8. 13.71 U' R B U' L B L' U F U2 B L2 D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 B' 
9. 12.48 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U B2 U' F2 U' B D U R' F U' B2 R' D U' 
10. 11.93 U' F B2 U' B D R2 L' D' R' D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 
11. 12.14 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D U' F' R2 F2 U' L2 U' R' D' 
12. 14.51 R2 D' U B2 R2 U R2 D R2 U' B2 F L F2 R' B D B2 R' F' U2 
13. (18.07) U' D2 F2 U2 R F B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 
14. (17.19) F' U R' B' R U2 L F R' B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 
15. (11.03) D2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F D' B2 D L' F2 L B' L' B 
16. 14.43 R2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U L' F' L2 D2 B' R' F2 D U2 R2 
17. 12.23 B2 F L2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 B2 U B2 R' B' F U' B' D2 F2 R 
18. 13.34 F2 L D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F L' F' D F2 D F 
19. 11.86 U2 L D' L2 F' R' U' F2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R L' F2 U2 L2 
20. 13.75 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 L' R2 D L R' B D' U2 L2 B' 
21. 13.82 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L U B R F' U2 L R D' L 
22. 15.02 U2 D R2 L' F B2 R' B2 L' D' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 
23. 14.65 B2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B' L2 R' F' D B D2 U L R 
24. 15.88 L2 D L U2 L' U' R B' D R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' 
25. 14.38 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 B R' F' L' D' L' R2 D' U' F2 
26. 14.73 D2 L2 B U' R F' R2 B2 L' U' R2 B' U2 B R2 F D2 F U2 B' L2 
27. 14.21 F D2 F R2 B' D' B2 U2 F' R U2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 L D2 R' B2 
28. 12.17 D2 L' B2 R U2 L B2 L2 R' B2 R' B U B' L B2 D2 B2 D F' 
29. 14.68 B R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 R' D U F' L' R2 U2 F' R' 
30. 12.39 U L F B' R' U2 B2 L2 U' L D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D 
31. 11.54 B R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' U' B R2 B' L R' B L U2 
32. 16.90 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B' L R' F' D' U' F D F2 
33. 13.42 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D F' R' D' R' B' L B' U2 
34. 16.54 R2 F' U2 B F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 B U F' D L' D2 B2 U 
35. 13.31 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R' U L2 D B' R B2 U' F' U' 
36. 14.18 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U B L' U R' D L2 B' R' D2 L F2 
37. (11.31) L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U R' F' R' D U' L' D B L' U 
38. 13.48 B2 L B2 L F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L B' R D2 B' R U F' R' D' R 
39. 16.99 F' R F' U' B' L' F' D F' U F' B' U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 
40. 13.90 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' F D' U2 F2 U' L' R D' F2 
41. 14.21 R2 L F' R' B2 U L D F' R B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R D2 L2 
42. (10.16) D2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 L' U B L' B L' D U' F U2 
43. 13.63 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 D B2 U F2 D2 L R2 D' B' U' L2 F' U F2 L 
44. 13.07 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R F R D L' B' U' R D' U2 
45. 15.18 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U R2 U' R' B2 F' D2 F D R2 B2 L' U2 
46. 13.14 U' F B U' F2 L' B2 R U2 F' B2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 
47. 16.06 F R2 B' U' D F L' F U F2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 L' 
48. 16.65 B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' F' U' L' D2 F' D R 
49. 13.11 R2 L2 F' R' U F2 R' L' U L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F' B' L2 B 
50. 13.73 F' U2 B2 L2 F' R2 B R2 B U2 F' U' B2 R' U F U' L' F L2 D 
51. 15.09 F2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 R D2 R B' L2 D2 R2 D' B L' F D 
52. 13.37 L2 F D2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 F D F2 U' B2 R U F' L2 D U2 
53. (9.45) B2 D' F2 R2 D R U F D2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U2 
54. 15.35 B2 U2 B2 R D2 L' U2 R U2 R2 B2 F U' B L' B R D2 F D2 
55. 15.16 U2 F' U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F2 R' D F' R' F2 U' B2 R B U 
56. (20.34) U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 B R2 U R2 F' D B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' R' 
57. 16.08 D2 U2 B D2 B D2 F R2 F' R2 D L B2 U R' F U' F U' B' L 
58. 15.60 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B R2 F L2 U R' B L' U2 B2 L' R2 B' U' 
59. 15.85 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 L2 R2 F U' L2 U' L' D B U B F R 
60. 12.34 U2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U B' F U F L D' R U' L2 R 
61. 16.43 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 L B' D2 R2 F' D B' F R' U2 
62. 11.56 F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L B2 D F R B' U' F D' B U' B' 
63. 14.48 U L2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 U F L2 B' R D2 U L B2 D' 
64. 13.04 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L' B' U L' R2 B U' B' R B2 R2 
65. 16.20 L D2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 D F U2 L' D2 B' R B2 D L2 
66. (18.54) D2 F2 L2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 L' D F' R' B F2 U L2 D L 
67. 16.76 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U' R U' B' L' B' L2 F' L' R2 D2 
68. 12.82 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B R2 D B' U2 R D2 B F2 L' 
69. 11.83 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' F2 D' F2 D R' B' U F D2 B D2 L' R' 
70. 13.43 D' R2 U F2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 U F R' U2 B2 L2 R' U' R2 B' U 
71. 13.60 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' B' D' U B F D2 L' F' R' U 
72. 15.66 B2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U' F L R2 D' B2 D' U' F' D' F 
73. 14.87 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D U B2 L2 U' R D' L' R U2 B R D' U' R' 
74. 15.43 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F' D B D L U' F L2 U2 R 
75. 13.23 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' D' R' B' D U2 B' F U' B2 
76. 15.77 F' U B L' U' D2 L' U F' D' R2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L 
77. 14.90 L' D' R2 B' R U R2 L2 B' L' B2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 
78. 14.38 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 U2 B L2 F' U F R' B2 F L2 B' F' U L 
79. 13.60 B' R B' U' F2 D2 L B2 U R U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D 
80. 13.78 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D U2 B2 L2 U L U2 B D L2 D2 L' B R' 
81. 15.19 L' U D2 F2 B' D' L F D2 R' D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D R2 U R2 
82. 12.76 L R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' D2 U R D' R2 B U' L2 F' 
83. 13.94 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B' U' L R B2 F' L D' F U' R2 
84. (11.14) R' B2 D F U2 F U' F B R B L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 D 
85. 15.73 B2 U B' L2 U F' D' F2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 L2 U2 
86. 12.90 L' B2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U' L' R2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' F' 
87. 12.53 L2 R2 F U2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B U2 R2 F' R D2 R' B2 
88. 13.78 D2 R2 B' U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F U L' D R D F2 U' F L' R B2 
89. 14.13 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B' R2 D R' U' F L2 B' U B 
90. 14.31 B' R2 U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F D B' L F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F' 
91. 12.95 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R' F D F U F L' U2 F U' 
92. 14.93 F' L D2 B2 U2 L F2 B' R U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 
93. 15.60 F' L' U2 L' B U' F' U' L' D2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B U2 F 
94. 15.93 L U2 R' D' R U' R B D2 L D' F2 U2 B R2 U2 F D2 R2 B 
95. 13.33 L2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B R F L2 U2 B R2 U' F' R2 
96. 14.29 R' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' F' D' R2 U' B' U L' B U L' 
97. (18.42) B2 L F2 R' F2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 L D L' D L U F' L F R' 
98. 12.12 L' F L' U2 B2 L F' U R U2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 L F2 U2 R 
99. 15.99 D F D2 F' D2 F2 R' D L' B D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 
100. 16.21 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B R D F D2 U B R U2 B



EDIT: 1:10.85 ao5 and 1:14.93 ao12 (5x5)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf PBs
> Average of 12: 29.883
> 1. 27.966 B R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 F2 D B2 Fw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw' F2 D' Rw' F2 R Rw' L Fw U2 R U' R' L' B U' Uw Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F Rw2 R U' Fw' Uw'
> 2. 33.035 R' D2 Rw2 U' B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B R' D R L2 F R Fw2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 U Fw L D2 Rw' R F Rw2 D' U R U B2 L2 B Rw2 B2 Fw' U Rw'
> ...



O_O


----------



## qaz (Dec 2, 2013)

pyra: 6.58 7.65 8.27 (4.54) (14.67) 6.97 8.81 8.73 10.45 6.62 8.17 7.34 = *7.96*


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 2, 2013)

31.63 4x4 mo3 on cam, with 29.62 single. next two solves were 35 and 46


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2013)

2x2.

(1.31), 1.70, 1.65, 1.67, 1.65, 1.44, 1.42, 1.49, 1.72, 1.68, (2.51), 1.43 = 1.59 Average of 12


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2.
> 
> (1.31), 1.70, 1.65, 1.67, 1.65, 1.44, 1.42, 1.49, 1.72, 1.68, (2.51), 1.43 = 1.59 Average of 12



Lingpo?

And how the hell do you get a 1.50 ao12


----------



## kcl (Dec 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2.
> 
> (1.31), 1.70, 1.65, 1.67, 1.65, 1.44, 1.42, 1.49, 1.72, 1.68, (2.51), 1.43 = 1.59 Average of 12



you dose gj


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Lingpo?
> 
> And how the hell do you get a 1.50 ao12




Black magic bro 

Nah, this was with Dayan.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2013)

last scramble: L2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L F L D' U B' L' F2 L2

"Full step" 8.66.

You'll see what I mean by "full step" if you try the scramble.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2013)

1.84 BLD 2x2 AO12 

(1.01), 1.57, 1.72, 1.27, 1.96, 1.96, 2.29, 1.87, 2.07, 1.74, 1.97, (2.45) = 1.84


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.84 BLD 2x2 AO12
> 
> (1.01), 1.57, 1.72, 1.27, 1.96, 1.96, 2.29, 1.87, 2.07, 1.74, 1.97, (2.45) = 1.84



Fast inspection time!


----------



## bran (Dec 2, 2013)

Average of 12: 10.00
1. 9.95 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D U2 B2 R2 F R' D U L F' R B2 F R' 
2. 8.70 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 B L2 F' D B R' D2 R D' B L D' L' 
3. 9.81 F2 U2 B D2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 L D U' R2 B2 L' D2 U B F 
4. (13.45) L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' U' L R B' L' U2 L2 B 
5. (8.58) F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' B' L' U' R' B R D' B2 R 
6. 9.91 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 U R F' D' F' U B' D2 F D U2 
7. 11.31 R B R F2 L F' D' L F' U2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D 
8. 8.94 L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 F L U L' R' B D' R2 D U R' 
9. 11.05 L2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L' B L' D2 U L' F2 L R2 U' 
10. 9.83 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' B' F' U F' D' R B' D' F' 
11. 9.63 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B R2 D L' B L2 R' B L2 F 
12. 10.89 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 F D' L2 F D' U' R2 F' L2 

Sub-10 Fail


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 2, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Fast inspection time!



I think he means speed BLD


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 2, 2013)

3x3 practise
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 12.34
worst: 28.25

avg of 5
current: 16.85 (σ = 0.81)
best: 14.63 (σ = 0.58) *PB, first sub-15 *
avg of 12
current: 16.00 (σ = 2.08)
best: 16.00 (σ = 2.08) *PB*

avg of 50
current: 17.24 (σ = 2.05)
best: 17.24 (σ = 2.05)

Average: 17.24 (σ = 2.05)
Mean: 17.27



Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 19.19 F2 U2 B2 L R' F2 L R D2 L2 R' U2 R2 B' L2 D L2 D' B U' R' L B2 F2 L 
2. 17.06 U' D' L2 D2 F2 U' F R' U F' L F2 B2 D' B D B' D2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F L2 
3. 15.42 L2 U R U2 R' U R' B2 R U2 B2 L' R' F L U2 L F U' B F D' B' D2 U 
4. 19.36 F' L' F B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 L' F R2 U2 F' U' D2 R' D2 R' B D2 L D' 
5. 28.25 F2 U D F' R B L' F' B L' D U' R2 U2 D' F' R2 D B F R' L2 F2 D2 F' 
6. 16.80 F' D' R2 L' D' U R B' F' D L B2 R D' R2 F' B U F2 R F2 L U' D2 F 
7. 19.43 L2 F' B2 U F B D U B F2 R' F' D2 R L2 U R2 D U B2 L2 U F2 D F' 
8. 19.44 R U2 L' R' F U2 D' F R' F2 L2 R B U' L2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R D2 U' B' L 
9. 21.12 U L U D2 B' U' L2 U' L' F' L2 U' D F' L2 U2 F' R B D2 L2 F2 R' L U2 
10. 14.60 B2 L' R' U' R' L2 F U F' L2 R' B F2 U' L2 F D2 R2 L' U2 B R' B2 F L 
11. 16.67 F2 D' B' L2 F D2 L2 U2 R U' L B F' U' L2 U2 F L F B U R U2 D2 L2 
12. 13.94 B2 U B' D' B F' U' L F L2 U' L D2 U' B L2 B' L B R U' D' L D U' 
13. 12.83 B F D' L B' F2 R' F L' B' F' U' B D2 R' U L' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
14. 16.05 R2 L' D2 F' R B2 F' U' D2 B' L2 R F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 D' B' R2 F' L R2 U2 
15. 16.18 D' L2 F2 B2 L' B' L2 F D2 L' R' B2 F' R' U2 R B2 F2 R B' U L R2 F2 U2 
16. 17.31 F R D2 B F' D L2 B' D2 B U2 B' L' U B2 R2 D' R U' L' F2 R' D2 L F2 
17. 15.84 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' F B' L R' B' F D R F2 U2 B D' U' F2 U R 
18. 15.52 R' B' U L U2 F B R B' D' U F' L' U' B2 U' F B L R D R U L2 F 
19. 14.43 U R U F D' F' B D F' D' B D2 F U R2 D' R2 L U' L' U2 R' F' L D2 
20. 19.47 B2 F R D F D2 B2 U2 L U B' R2 F' D R F2 R' D B F' R2 F' L D2 B 
21. 20.30 U' F2 U' D F2 L U2 R L' D U R' B2 D2 F U2 F2 B' D2 L' D B' F' L2 B' 
22. DNF(16.59) D2 F2 B2 U2 D F D R' D2 B L2 D' L R2 D' R B' L B D' L' R U R L' 
23. 16.51 F2 D' R2 F L2 D2 U' F2 L B' F2 D' F' U2 R D2 R F D2 L' B2 L' U' L2 U 
24. 16.06 L2 D F2 R F' D2 U2 L2 B F' U' L F' L' F' R2 U R2 F U2 B D R' B' F2 
25. 16.34 B L2 B' D' F2 R2 U' R D2 R' D R2 D' L U' L' R' B F' D2 R' F' R U B' 
26. 17.90 R2 U' B L2 F' U' D F2 R2 F L' D' U2 R' B' L2 B R' U F D B2 D R L 
27. 18.60 B' U2 R D2 L' R' D2 R L F2 D U' F2 B R' B' L B2 F2 U' R L2 F2 B U2 
28. 20.82 U D' L F' B' U B U2 R U B2 L' F U F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' B 
29. 19.63 R2 U L D' B F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 B' R' B2 F2 U R' D2 L' B' L2 F' B D F 
30. 16.66 U' L2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' B2 L' R2 U2 L' D' F B L F2 D U B U F2 B2 
31. 12.34 L' D U' B R2 B D L2 B L2 B' U2 B' F' R' F R D2 B R B2 L2 D B U' 
32. 17.06 D2 U2 L2 U B' R2 F R U' F L B' U2 L' B2 R2 F' L F2 L2 R' F' B' R F' 
33. 18.54 R' F2 B' D2 U B R' L' D2 U' B' U' F' D F' R D2 B U L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 F2 
34. 20.37 F2 B2 L F' U D2 B2 F' D' L2 B U B' U' B' R U2 D2 F L2 D L' B2 U B 
35. 17.48 R2 D' U F B L B F D' L2 D' R F R2 D' U2 R2 U R U2 F R F' U' R2 
36. 16.61 R2 L' D' L2 F' U' D B2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 U R2 D2 F' U' R' D' F' D 
37. 18.29 B2 F' R2 U' F D2 U2 B U2 D' R D2 L B D L D2 L2 B R' B2 D L2 F' U2 
38. 20.05 B R B F R' B' L2 R' D U' B U' B2 R D R U D2 L' F L' B2 L R U2 
39. 12.79 B F' R U2 R' U' B' U L2 F' U' B2 L2 R' F2 U' L' U' F2 L D' R2 B U2 D 
40. 17.30 L2 R F2 R B2 R F' U2 F' R2 D2 F' B U2 L2 R' F2 R2 L2 D' F' D2 L2 F2 B2 
41. 15.25 F2 B' R' D' L' D2 R B2 D B2 F' L2 R' F' U L D2 F' U' B2 D F L2 R' U 
42. 14.10 D' B' R L' B' R U' F' U F2 R2 F' B' L U' L' R2 B R D2 B U F' L' U2 
43. 14.54 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L F2 R B' D2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 B2 R U B D R' U' L' R2 
44. 20.27 R2 F' L R U2 F2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 B R L2 F' U' B' R2 D2 L R F2 B2 R' B' 
45. 13.20 B2 R2 F2 U D R L2 U B' D' R' U2 B R' L2 D F B' U F2 D2 R2 F R' D' 
46. 16.26 D2 L U B D' B' F D2 F2 L U' B' R2 D2 U' L B2 R' B' U D' B' R' B D2 
47. 14.78 B' U' R' F L R' B D' L D2 B' U' D F2 D2 U R' B2 D' L R' B' U' F2 L' 
48. 16.53 D' L2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 F' U' L B D2 L2 F' D2 R' U2 R' L' D' R2 U L2 R2 D 
49. 20.81 R B' F' L' R' D2 L' D2 R2 U L D B2 L2 F' D B' F2 R L' D2 F' D F B2 
50. 17.78 B F2 L' D2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B L F2 L R B2 R' F' U L' U R' F2 B' R U


----------



## Torch (Dec 2, 2013)

Improvement! My first sub-25 Ao100 since switching to CN.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 2, 2013)

Average of 5: 36.61
1. 38.27 F' L' u' R r' D u' f F' u2 r' F2 B' U u2 f L B D' B2 R L f r R D f2 B2 F2 r' R B2 U B' U u' B' R' r' u' 
2. (34.12) R' U' F' R2 f' L' U f2 r U2 F R2 D2 F' B R B2 u F2 f R2 r2 U F' u' U' R2 U' B' F2 r2 F2 D' r2 f F r D2 f' B 
3. 37.43 R' U2 L2 D2 R' f2 R' D L' F2 U L R' f R U' f2 r2 B' L' R2 r f B D' r f F r' L B2 D2 F' B' r2 U' u2 D2 L' F2 
4. (41.97) B' R D r u R2 L D' u2 L2 u' R' f R2 u' R2 f2 r F R' f' D u2 U' R' r L u' L' u' L B' D2 f r f' U' F' L2 B' 
5. 34.12 R2 f R' F2 R2 D' u2 f' u2 F R D F f' u' B u' F L2 D' f2 R2 r D2 r2 F2 B2 L2 R u r U2 r L2 f' U2 L r' u' B2


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 2, 2013)

42.53, 38.27, (34.12), 37.43, 41.97, 34.12, (43.63), 36.97, 42.74, 39.72, 36.94, 38.64=38.93

worth the double post


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay! First sub-20 ao5 with Roux:

number of times: 25/25
best time: 15.77 *.11 off PB and messed up LSE*
worst time: 27.21

current mean of 3: 22.05 (σ = 1.16)
best mean of 3: 17.74 (σ = 1.65)*PB*

current avg5: 22.85 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 19.03 (σ = 0.98) *PB*

current avg12: 22.25 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 21.30 (σ = 2.30)*PB*

session avg: 22.94 (σ = 2.67)
session mean: 22.82 

25.56, 23.53, 27.11, 23.05, 21.70, 27.21, 27.09, 19.22, 26.63, 25.09, 24.31, 15.77, 17.66, 19.81, 19.63, 22.28, 23.24, 25.62, 24.95, 18.52, 23.63, 22.86, 20.44, 22.57, 23.14

Got really in the zone for like 5 solves then lost it. Was listening to the Final Countdown lol.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 3, 2013)

pb mean of 100
 
I have a comp on Sunday

Rubik's cube
3/12/2013 1:38:21 PM - 3:24:12 PM

Mean: 18.323
Average: 18.339
Best time: 11.940
Median: 18.380
Worst time: 23.110
Standard deviation: 2.269

Best average of 5: 15.376
87-91 - (12.130) 16.090 14.110 (19.630) 15.930

Best average of 12: 17.014
81-92 - 18.770 14.940 (20.180) 15.590 19.470 17.750 (12.130) 16.090 14.110 19.630 15.930 17.860


Spoiler



1. 17.360 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F' R' U' B' U R2 F' L U' B U'
2. 18.060 L2 U F2 U R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B' D' L F2 R' F' L2 U
3. 19.180 F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F U R L U' L2 D' R' D2 F2
4. 17.250 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 D R F2 R2 F' R2 B U' F2 D' R L U2
5. 17.030 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' F' L U' B' U R D' B' U
6. 16.690 F2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' L' B2 D' L F2 D' U' L
7. 18.380 B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R F' D F2 R' B R2 L2 U2 F2 U2
8. 22.270 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' B L U' B2 L2 B' R U2 L' U
9. 19.800 U B2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L D' F2 R' F' D L D L D2
10. 15.750 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D F2 U L B2 D' R D U B D R' B U
11. 17.440 R2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 B' D2 B R F2 D' B' R' B'
12. 17.180 U' L2 D L2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' R2 D' B' L2 B2 F2 L B L2
13. 21.280 D B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' R F U2 B' D L2 F2 U L2 U2
14. 17.150 F2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F D B' U' R F' L F' R2 B'
15. 18.720 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B' R' F' L2 D' U B' F' U R2 D'
16. 20.190 L2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' D L' B R U L' F2 R2 U2
17. 19.180 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D F' D' L' U R' B' U' B L' U'
18. 18.090 D B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 F2 R F R' D2 B2 R' B2 L D2
19. 18.340 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D U R2 U2 B' D L F2 L B' U' L F2 U
20. 17.460 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D U F' R D R F' U B U2 L2 F'
21. 21.810 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U B' R' D' B' D2 L D2 F' D L' D2
22. 18.330 U' B2 D R2 U L2 U F2 D R2 U' F R' D2 R L' D2 B' D2 R D U'
23. 18.380 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 B' L' D2 R' B' R2 U2 B' D' L U
24. 19.340 R2 B2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 U F2 L' F R2 D2 R L2 B D F R U'
25. 18.560 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U' F' R' L D U2 B F2 U' B' L
26. 16.410 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 U2 F D F2 L B L2 U' B2 F' U
27. 18.530 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 R' B' D' R B' R B R2 B' U'
28. 20.780 B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' B U2 L' B' D R L2 D' F2 U2
29. 18.470 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B' R U' L' D' R B' F2 R2 B U'
30. 17.810 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 L B2 U B D' R2 B2 F L F U
31. 19.750 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L U' R' U2 R F' U L' U L'
32. 18.630 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U F2 R B' D2 F U' F' R2 F2 R2 L' U'
33. 14.590 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' L' U2 B' D' L B2 D2 B2 L' F U
34. 16.940 D' L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U B' D2 L' B2 F' R U2 F' D2 L' U'
35. 21.180 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 F U L2 B' R B R U' B F2 U'
36. 20.250 R2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 R L D' B' D2 B2 R2 L'
37. 17.750 L2 D R2 D U B2 D' R2 L2 D' B D F R' B U L F' D'
38. 13.970 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L D' R' U L2 B U' B U' B' D'
39. 19.680 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B' U' R' F2 L F2 R' U F R'
40. 21.680 U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F L2 U' B D R2 L B L' F2 U'
41. 19.880 D R2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 D B L2 B2 U R2 L F
42. 17.590 F2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' F' D' R' B2 U F R' F2 U' R2
43. 19.190 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 D2 R2 B' L U L B2 F2 U L2 U F U'
44. 17.770 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D L' F' L F D B2 L' F2 R B
45. 16.400 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D F' L F2 U2 L' D2 R' F R D U2
46. 21.520 B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U L U L2 B U' R' F L' B R U2
47. 17.780 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U L2 U' R2 B' L U L U' F D F R L
48. 20.500 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B L' F' U' L2 B2 R L' U B2 U'
49. 19.880 F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U F R' L2 U' B L2 B2 R2 U' F U'
50. 14.930 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R D B D L F' D' L' B2 L U'
51. 17.630 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U B2 D F D' F2 U R F' L U' B2 L2
52. 16.800 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B D L U' R F' L' F' L D2
53. 20.470 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D B2 L' D2 R B2 D' U' B L2 D' B' U'
54. 16.970 U R2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 D' F' L D' B F L' F2 R2 U' R' U
55. 22.050 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B2 U L' D L' U2 F' L F R' D' L2
56. 21.400 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F' U L B' D' L' D' B R U' R'
57. 23.110 U F2 U R2 D R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 F L D2 L B' R' D R' D2 L U'
58. 23.090 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' D R2 F' D B' L' D L2 F2
59. 11.940 D F2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' F L' D2 B R2 D' F' R B D2
60. 21.000 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L D' R D' B2 U' L' U2 B D2
61. 19.770 U L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L D F' R L D' F' L D' R2 D2 U'
62. 20.460 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U L' F2 R' U' B' F R L' B' L' U'
63. 16.430 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' U2 F' U' R F' D2 L U' F2 D L
64. 17.340 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B' D' L' U2 F' U2 F' R' F' U' L'
65. 21.330 U R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F R L' D' U2 B' R' L' F2 L' U
66. 13.630 U R2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R' U R2 B' U2 R2 U R B2 L D
67. 18.460 B2 F2 U R2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 D L U2 B' R2 D' F' L F R' U
68. 14.690 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B U R' U R2 F' D2 L' U' F2
69. 15.500 R2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 L' B' D2 B2 U2 R2 L B' D
70. 19.020 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 D2 U' L' D2 U' F R2 B' F2 U F2 R U'
71. 20.020 D U L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B' L D2 R' F2 D' F D' R2 L' U'
72. 17.440 R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' L F2 D R' F R' B2 R U R U
73. 17.780 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B' D R2 B' R' B2 U' F' L B2
74. 18.520 R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B R U' L2 U2 B2 F U2 F D2
75. 19.720 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 U F R L' B2 U' F' R B R2 D R'
76. 18.180 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' R' L' D B D2 F' D2 L' F2 L2 U
77. 19.560 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L B R2 B U2 B L B2 L2 D2 U2
78. 21.130 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 U' B2 D B' L D' R U R D2 B L2 B
79. 15.160 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D L2 F' L U' R U F2 R2 B2 R2 D'
80. 19.910 D R2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D L R2 D2 U2 B' U' R' B' R2 U'
81. 18.770 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L U R2 D L F D R' L B' U2
82. 14.940 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R' B' R L D2 L2 D' R' B2 D U'
83. 20.180 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 B U' R F R D L' B' R2 F R'
84. 15.590 D R2 D U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' L' U F D2 L2 U2 R2 L' B'
85. 19.470 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L B' R2 L U' B D2 B R' F'
86. 17.750 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 F' L' B' L2 D U L B U' R' B2
87. 12.130 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 R F2 L' U' F' U' L' U2 R U
88. 16.090 F2 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 U F2 D U' R' D U' R' B L D' F L2 B U
89. 14.110 F2 D L2 U B2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' U F' D' R' D2 U' B' L F2 D
90. 19.630 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F' L' D2 R F' R2 L' F R D'
91. 15.930 D2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' F' U' F' R B U2 B R2 U2 L'
92. 17.860 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R B F2 D' R' L2 U2 B2 F
93. 20.930 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 F' L2 U2 F' R' D U2 R B L2
94. 17.770 D2 U' R2 D U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L' B R2 L2 B' R' F D F D
95. 18.560 D B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D L D2 R' F R2 B2 L F' D' F2
96. 19.330 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 R' F D2 U B2 R2 L D R D F'
97. 21.050 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R' B D L' D' B D R' D B U
98. 15.590 F2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L' U R2 F' R B F D B2 U2 L'
99. 17.770 D R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U' F' L' D' B2 F' D' U' R D L
100. 15.280 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L' B R D' U' R B' U2 F' U


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

12.37 ao100, 12.44 ao200 
I'm not posting times cuz I'm slow and I guarantee nobody is going to ask for the times. 
Also in it is PB (I think unless I have a high 10 I'm forgetting) ao12. 


Spoiler



Average: 11.12
Best: 9.45
Worst: 13.28
Mean: 11.16
Standard Deviation: 1.31

1: 9.80D2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F' D' F' R2 D2 F L' U' B L2 U2
2: 12.48D F L2 B L' U L F R2 B2 U' F2 B L2 F U2 D2 F2
3: 10.05L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' U F2 R2 B R2 D L2 B L' B U R' D
4: 10.80B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B' U L2 B' D2 U' B2 U' L' B2 F2 R
5: 11.03F' L2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F D' B' R D F2 U L2 B2 R U2 B R'
6: 12.68L' F2 B2 R' B U2 F2 R' U2 B' R' F2 D B2 U F2 U B2 U
7: 10.40R B2 L R2 U2 L2 R' F2 R2 B' D2 F2 U R D2 B' L' F D'
8: (13.28)B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L' D' R' U' F' L' R' F' U B2 F
9: (9.45)L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 R' B' U2 L' U L2 U L2 D' B' F
10: 9.55D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' F' L D' R2 D2 U R' D L R B L
11: 12.78F2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 R F L2 U' B' L' U' L B2 F U
12: 11.63D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L U' F2 L F R U2 B' F' R D2 U2



Yae


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2013)

11.15 with ZZ!

last scramble: B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 R F2 R' D R2 F2 U2 B'

Was not doing a ZZ session just saw a one move EO line so did ZZ.


----------



## Kyle™ (Dec 3, 2013)

11.98 AO5, yay.
12.85, (15.34), 11.57, 11.53, (10.18)


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 3, 2013)

4x4 all Pb's except for single but that had DP so its DP PB

number of times: 50/50
best time: 45.015
worst time: 1:05.703

current avg5: 54.622 (σ = 4.36)
best avg5: 48.544 (σ = 1.22) *First sub 50*

current avg12: 54.558 (σ = 3.78)
best avg12: 51.573 (σ = 3.02)

session avg: 53.704 (σ = 4.20)
session mean: 53.824

NZ nats this weekend and session average is nearly 4 seconds below NR and avg5 is nearly sub NR single :tu


----------



## tx789 (Dec 3, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> 4x4 all Pb's except for single but that had DP so its DP PB
> 
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 45.015
> ...



Meanwhile I'm around 1:20-1:30. I have improved a little this year and switched to yau.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 3, 2013)

So yesterday I was playing around with edge control. Just doing some slow solves, and predicted and forced an OLL skip using edge control. Awesome!


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 3, 2013)

29.209 4x4 single on cam. don't be too impressed:
U2 F D L2 U' L' D2 Uw B2 Uw2 D2 F2 U' D2 Uw R2 D F' L2 B2 U B' Rw2 R2 L2 D Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw U' F2 D' U F2 U Rw' R' B2 D


----------



## Speeedcuber (Dec 3, 2013)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.08
worst time: 12.70

current avg5: 8.68 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.22 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 8.67 (σ = 0.30)

current avg50: 9.03 (σ = 0.77)
best avg50: 9.03 (σ = 0.77)

session avg: 9.03 (σ = 0.77)
session mean: 9.09

8.95, 8.50, 8.80, 8.06, 8.96, 8.82, 8.78, 8.61, 8.39, 8.74, 8.44, 8.89, (12.12), 9.00, 7.55, 9.20, 10.00, 10.05, 8.74, 9.07, 7.71, 9.81, 9.83, (12.70), 9.92, 9.19, 8.67, 9.56, 8.41, 10.16, (7.33), 9.63, (7.08), 10.48, 9.58, 8.07, 10.16, 8.58, 10.09, 9.56, (10.67), (7.24), 9.67, 9.66, 7.60, 8.77, 7.55, 9.74, 8.30, 8.97


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 3, 2013)

PB avg 5 9.11 !!! : )


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 3, 2013)

I got my first ever 8.xy solve today of 8.48, It was my 3rd fastest time ever (2nd fastest ever being only a few days ago).

Also whats more important is that I've gotten a sub-10 for 8 days in a row now, today I actually got 2 (the other being a 9.27)


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2013)

2.95 Mo3/Ao5 PBs; 3.96 close to PB Ao12.
1. 3.82 U R F R F' U F U2 F U' 
2. 3.95 F' R U2 F R' U F2 U' F 
3. 5.17 U R' F R' F' U F' R2 F U' 
4. 4.40 R U' R2 F R' U' F R U' 
*5. (2.42) R' F2 R F U' R F' U2 F' 
6. 5.06 R' U2 F U R' F2 R2 U 
7. 3.68 F' U F' R F' U2 F U' F' 
8. 2.48 F U F2 U' F2 U2 
9. 2.69 U2 R2 F' R U' R2 F2 *
10. 4.59 R2 U' F' R2 F' U R' U2 R2 
11. (5.71) R' U2 F' R' F' R' U R U' 
12. 3.73 R F' U2 F R' U R' F U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 29.209 4x4 single on cam. don't be too impressed:
> U2 F D L2 U' L' D2 Uw B2 Uw2 D2 F2 U' D2 Uw R2 D F' L2 B2 U B' Rw2 R2 L2 D Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw U' F2 D' U F2 U Rw' R' B2 D



lol over 5 seconds faster than my PB single


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lol over 5 seconds faster than my PB single



Wait wut???? Ur Pb is only 34? I thought it would have been better than that,


----------



## Kyle™ (Dec 3, 2013)

11.94 ao5 pb
12.11, (16.29), (10.55), 11.89, 11.83
Just when I thought I was lucky with 11.98 ao5, I beat it the next day?
Must be progress or black magic. Many 10's. Such forced OLL skip. Wow.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2013)

Loveing the times. I hope I get times like these on Saturday when im at the UIUC Comp.
2x2
times (reset):
8.47, 8.94, 9.00, 10.76, 8.49, 7.21, 6.93, 7.71, 10.97, 9.13, 11.25, 7.66

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 6.93
worst time: 11.25

current avg5: 9.27 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 7.80 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 8.83 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 8.83 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 8.83 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 8.88


----------



## qaz (Dec 4, 2013)

finally took apart clock and got it to turn somewhat well

14.39, 14.27, 13.62 single - all successive PBs
16.98 (17.69) 14.39 (14.27) 16.79 = 16.05 - PB by 3.05
19.53 18.85 16.98 17.69 14.39 14.27 16.79 20.35 (24.59) 18.78 (13.62) 18.31 = 17.59 - PB by 7.12


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2013)

YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!! a new 3x3 PB 22.89 B2 R' L' U2 B' D L B U2 F L2 B U' L2 B2 R F L F R' U F2 R' F U'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 4, 2013)

Roux!

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.34 *PB! LSE was MOO*
worst time: 28.16

current mean of 3: 18.67 (σ = 0.59)
best mean of 3: 17.64 (σ = 2.33) *PB I think*

current avg5: 18.67 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 18.10 (σ = 0.27) *PB!*

current avg12: 18.98 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 18.37 (σ = 1.26) *Wat? Sub-20!*

session avg: 20.72 (σ = 2.55) *It was close!*
session mean: 20.74



Spoiler: Times



_Mo3_
Ao5
*Ao12*
(28.16), 21.02, 23.86, 25.36, 20.52, 24.49, 23.24, 23.03, 15.98, 22.64, 21.01, 23.73, 19.89, 19.88, 24.77, 25.39, 23.67, 25.03, 20.39, 18.75, 24.95, 24.97, 20.19, 23.61, 19.86, 20.45, 20.94, 20.97, 20.66,* 17.76, 18.12, 18.42, 18.70, 16.17, 20.66, 20.45, 19.07, 16.41, 19.23, 19.36, (14.34)*, 19.51, 19.69, 19.66, 18.87, 17.67, 19.50, 19.37, 18.72, 17.92



I love roux!

(14.34) B2 U' F2 B' D' F L' R U' B' F2 U2 L F' D' U2 R' B2 U' L' F R' B U' F 

z' R U R' F' y D2 U' R2 U2 F' [11/11]
R2 R U2 R' U R U R' U' M U2 M' U2 r' U' R [16/27]
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' [22/49]
M' U M [3/52]
52 moves/14.34 = 3.626 tps 

Slow tps.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Wait wut???? Ur Pb is only 34? I thought it would have been better than that,



^ This was my reaction. I thought everyone had a faster 4x4 single than me now


----------



## qaz (Dec 4, 2013)

more clock
12.12 single
15.97 12.62 (12.12) 13.42 (17.61) = 14.00 avg5
16.63 15.97 12.62 (12.12) 13.42 17.61 17.76 (DNF) 14.02 14.55 14.92 14.74 = 15.22 avg12

all but single are better than my old bests from the clock sim i used before i got an actual clock


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 4, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-4
avg of 5: 10.48

Time List:
1. 10.61 L2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B U2 B' R' D' F D2 F U' L2 D' U2 B2 
2. (8.81) B U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F R2 
3. 10.48 F' L' F' U2 L' B' D F2 L D' F2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 
4. (14.09) D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 F' L2 B D F' U2 L2 R' D2 U L' B2 F2 
5. 10.34 F' L2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U' F U B' R U R D2 B2

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-4
mean of 3: 9.97

Time List:
1. 10.61 L2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B U2 B' R' D' F D2 F U' L2 D' U2 B2 
2. 8.81 B U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F R2 
3. 10.48 F' L' F' U2 L' B' D F2 L D' F2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2

Sub 10 Mean and sub 10.5 Ao5!! The scramble of the 8 is really easy though


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 4, 2013)

Personal Bests: Single/Ao5/Ao12

2x2: 1.07/3.55/4.45
3x3: 8.74/11.68/12.74/13.74(50)/13.89(100)
4x4: 45.74/57.17/1:01.69
5x5: 2:41.75/2:59.91/3:05.62
Pyraminx: 2.14/4.54/5.31
Megaminx: 2:38.72/3:01.71/3:07.90
3x3 OH: 15.90/21.65/23.07
3BLD: 3:55.71
Roux: 13.79/20.44/22.09
Sub-10s: 12


----------



## Username (Dec 4, 2013)

8.25, 7.59, 8.77, 8.73, 8.22, 9.30, 8.38, (7.36), (11.59), 9.39, 9.09, 9.20, = *8.69*

Clock PB ao12


----------



## KongShou (Dec 4, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> I got my first ever 8.xy solve today of 8.48, It was my 3rd fastest time ever (2nd fastest ever being only a few days ago).
> 
> Also whats more important is that I've gotten a sub-10 for 8 days in a row now, today I actually got 2 (the other being a 9.27)



nice!


----------



## SMS Majidi (Dec 4, 2013)

WTF!!!!!
4*4 single PB:
35.93 without parity....


----------



## Username (Dec 4, 2013)

33.94 u' B f2 D u f' B r' U f' B D' U2 u r2 F2 R' U2 R2 f2 R' r' F' U R2 r' u' B2 R2 B2 f F2 r2 R U' u' R2 F' r' f 

PB and first sub35

*E:*

Average of 12: 43.27
1. 39.56 r' U2 f' B D2 F2 R2 U2 f2 F2 B' r2 L2 F2 D' R2 D r' D' r' L D f' R' F U' D' F' f r' B F' f2 D2 R2 r' f' U2 D2 f' 
2. 41.98 B u2 f2 L2 u' r' R' u U' L2 R2 u r2 f' D' u2 r' F r B' R' f2 L2 B2 F2 u U' L D' U' F2 u' R r2 F2 D' B2 D u2 r' 
3. 47.50 f F' B' u' D' F D' f u2 U' F2 f' B2 R B2 D' u2 R' L2 D r' R B2 R2 B' f' r f L U u r2 F r U2 u' D' B' L2 U' 
4. 47.41 f u U B' R U' f U2 B U L u B' U2 u' B2 D' U2 L' u2 U2 r' u2 R2 L2 u' D' L2 B2 D2 r' L2 f' F D2 R D2 f2 B2 L 
5. 42.06 u' r' L' U B2 D' F2 D' B' U2 f' u U r2 R D' B2 r2 U' r R2 f r R2 F' D F B2 f L f2 B U D' r2 u R' D2 R' B2 
6. 43.89 F' D2 L R' f F' L B F' u f' F2 B u U' r2 D2 B2 L U' F f u2 F2 r2 U2 B' r u f2 D2 R2 D' r2 u' L2 U f2 r D 
7. 41.58 F R2 f B' F u' r2 U' L' R' D' u F B2 R2 F2 U' D B' D2 B2 f' L' F2 f B2 u2 U' B2 u2 R2 f' L r' U r2 F' L r' D 
8. 41.63 f' U f2 D U' u2 F' f2 r2 L' U2 L' f' F' L' u' R2 r f2 F' U u' r2 B2 f r U2 D u F2 L' D2 F' R U2 F2 U' R' B2 U 
9. (53.89) u2 B' r' L' R' F2 U' L' B' f2 r2 F' L' R2 F D' B2 f2 U' D2 r f2 U' F' u2 r' u' U L2 F D2 u F2 u F' L' D2 r' F' U 
10. 47.08 U' B2 R2 L2 f D F R2 D u2 f L2 f2 u r u2 D2 F2 L' B' u' D f' B U2 L' u L' u' R2 U2 r L' u' U' L u R F2 B2 
11. (33.94) u' B f2 D u f' B r' U f' B D' U2 u r2 F2 R' U2 R2 f2 R' r' F' U R2 r' u' B2 R2 B2 f F2 r2 R U' u' R2 F' r' f 
12. 39.98 u2 L D2 F' R F' u D2 B' L2 D2 R' u F' L R f' U' F' B L f F2 B' r L2 B' D' U2 r2 B' U F' U2 D' R' B f2 R r'


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Username said:


> 8.25, 7.59, 8.77, 8.73, 8.22, 9.30, 8.38, (7.36), (11.59), 9.39, 9.09, 9.20, = *8.69*
> 
> Clock PB ao12



I was like "WAT WAT WAT.. oh, it's clock."


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

17.53 Roux single and 24.98 Ao12. Roux is fun


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 4, 2013)

5.86 3x3 single. Ridiculous scramble. Two F2L pairs visible during inspection and 6 move OLL into PLL skip
R D' R B R2 F' B' L2 D F2 D2 L B2 L B2 L2 U2 R D2


Spoiler: solution



x2 y' R' D' R D' 
R' U' R 
y' L' U L 
y R U' R' y' R' U2 R 
R U R' y' U' R' U R 
U' F R U R' U' F' 
U



35 ETM /5.86 = 5.97


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 4, 2013)

4x4 Sub 1 Ao100. Seriously never thought this day would come.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 4, 2013)

Username said:


> 33.94 u' B f2 D u f' B r' U f' B D' U2 u r2 F2 R' U2 R2 f2 R' r' F' U R2 r' u' B2 R2 B2 f F2 r2 R U' u' R2 F' r' f
> 
> PB and first sub35
> 
> ...



Yay sub-me single!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 4, 2013)

5x5 with yau for fun actually kinda happy with the times. Thought it would be a lot worse. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:29.34
worst time: 1:55.51

current avg5: 1:38.32 (σ = 1.50)
best avg5: 1:38.32 (σ = 1.50)

current avg12: 1:43.25 (σ = 7.03)
best avg12: 1:43.25 (σ = 7.03)

session avg: 1:43.25 (σ = 7.03)
session mean: 1:43.11

times (reset):
1:52.33, 1:32.73, 1:46.42, 1:51.56, 1:38.73, 1:54.14, 1:41.59, 1:36.38, (1:29.34), 1:38.54, 1:40.03, (1:55.51)


----------



## qaz (Dec 5, 2013)

more clock, actually somewhat fun now

11.04 single
(15.78) 12.11 13.59 (11.45) 12.10 = 12.60 avg5
13.41 (11.04) 13.79 13.22 12.20 13.11 (29.60) 15.78 12.11 13.59 11.45 12.10 = 13.08 avg12

11.63 seconds off best avg12 in two days, not bad


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2013)

29.66, 29.62, 19.97, 20.05, 25.32 = 25.00 OH avg5 from Weekly comp

Solves 3 and 4 had PLL skips lol


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 5, 2013)

*38.40* average of 50
*39.44* average of 100

4x4


----------



## JackJ (Dec 5, 2013)

2.95 2x2 avg!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2013)

JackJ said:


> 2.95 2x2 avg!



Official?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Official?



What comp would be in the middle of the weak?


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2013)

sq1 meh

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.494
worst time: 29.878

current avg5: 20.796 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 15.818 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: 18.460 (σ = 2.71)
best avg12: 16.398 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 18.243 (σ = 2.41)
best avg50: 18.243 (σ = 2.41)

session avg: 18.243 (σ = 2.41)
session mean: 18.465

avg12 is PB


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 5, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> What comp would be in the middle of the weak?



3rd world countries have had competitions before...


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 5, 2013)

KCuber said:


> wtf PBs
> Average of 12: 29.883
> 1. 27.966 B R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 F2 D B2 Fw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw' F2 D' Rw' F2 R Rw' L Fw U2 R U' R' L' B U' Uw Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F Rw2 R U' Fw' Uw'
> 2. 33.035 R' D2 Rw2 U' B2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B R' D R L2 F R Fw2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 U Fw L D2 Rw' R F Rw2 D' U R U B2 L2 B Rw2 B2 Fw' U Rw'
> ...



so... when is the video gonna be uploaded?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 5, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> What comp would be in the middle of the weak?



1avg -_-


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 5, 2013)

Mega

current avg100: 1:59.99

I'm so bad.


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I'm so bad.


At least you don't average sup-5...


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2013)

28. 24.80 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 R' B R U' F U F R D R
x2 z // Inspection (0/0)
l' U x' U' F' L' F / L' L' D' // EOLine (6+3=9/9)
U U U' U U U U L U L // F2L-1 (10/19) (yes I actually did that)
z' U L U z L' U U' L U L // F2L-2 (9/28) (so much fail this solve)
z' L' // CP skip recog (1/29)
U' L' U' L' L' U L' L' U' L' // F2L-3+4 (10/39) (forgot phasing because the F2L was lol)
U L' U U L' L' U L' L' U L' L' U U L' U U // Accidentally 1-look 2GLL (17/56)

PB. Don't know if that solve was a fail or the opposite.

E: PB for most PBs broken in one solve.


Spoiler











E2: next solve:


Spoiler










E3: waat


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 6, 2013)

(6.95), (10.82), 8.60, 9.63, 8.46, [8.78] = 8.90 avg5 on FIII


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 6, 2013)

On vid

Average of 12: 7.70
1. 7.33 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 F D' B2 D2 R2 B U L F2 
2. 7.90 F L F2 U' R' B' R' D2 R2 L U B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U B2 
3. 8.03 L' B2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 U2 F L2 R D2 B F' U B D R 
4. 7.47 L U2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 F2 R U2 F2 U B R2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 F 
5. 7.79 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 D U F2 L' D2 U R2 F D2 F' D 
6. (10.70) F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R' D2 U2 R2 U' F D2 R' U' B 
7. 7.83 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D U' L2 U F2 R' D U2 R B L D' R2 F 
8. (6.44) L2 B2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L' U' F' R' B' D F' L' D B' 
9. 7.99 R B2 F2 U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R F' U R' D2 F' L' F' U' B 
10. 6.63 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 R D' R2 D L F' D2 U2 L' 
11. 7.15 U' R B L' B' U2 D2 B' R' D2 R' D2 L' F2 R' F2 L' U2 L' 
12. 8.85 L' F2 L F R2 U R' L F' B2 D2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 B2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 6, 2013)

1.44 2x2 BLD AO12 XD

Average of 12: 1.44
1. 1.31 F U' R U2 F' R U F' U 
2. 1.48 U' F2 R' F2 U' F U' R' U' 
3. 1.42 F U' F2 U R' U2 F' R U2 
4. 1.66 F R F2 R U' F2 R2 U R' 
5. 1.47 F U2 R2 F U F' U' F R 
6. 1.25 F' R U' R2 U R' F R' U' 
7. 1.74 R' F U R U2 F' R F' U' 
8. 1.36 U2 F2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 
9. 1.42 F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R U' R' U' 
10. (1.23) U' R2 F' R U' R' F2 U2 R 
11. (1.93) R' U F' R2 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 
12. 1.24 U R' F' R F2 R U' R' U' 

Keyboard though.

1.55 AO25 BLD

Average of 25: 1.55
1. 1.31 F U' R U2 F' R U F' U 
2. 1.48 U' F2 R' F2 U' F U' R' U' 
3. 1.42  F U' F2 U R' U2 F' R U2 
4. 1.66 F R F2 R U' F2 R2 U R' 
5. 1.47 F U2 R2 F U F' U' F R 
6. 1.25 F' R U' R2 U R' F R' U' 
7. 1.74 R' F U R U2 F' R F' U' 
8. 1.36 U2 F2 U R U' R2 U R2 U2 
9. 1.42 F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R U' R' U' 
10. (1.23) U' R2 F' R U' R' F2 U2 R 
11. 1.93 R' U F' R2 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 
12. (1.24) U R' F' R F2 R U' R' U' 
13. 1.52 U' R2 F U' R2 U F2 R' U' R' 
14. (DNF(2.75)) F' R' F U2 F' R2 U' R F 
15. 1.53 U2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U 
16. 1.46 R' F U' F U' R U' F2 U2 
17. 1.82 U F' U' R' U2 F R2 F' U' 
18. 1.54 F2 U2 R2 F R' U2 R2 F U' 
19. 1.32 U F' R U2 F2 R2 U' R U2 
20. 1.87 R' U' F' U2 R U R' U F' U' 
21. 1.87 R' U' R2 U R2 F' U F R' U' 
22. 1.66 F R F2 R' F U2 F' U R' 
23. (2.07) F2 U2 F' R2 F' U R F2 U2 
24. 1.53 U' R U2 F' U F2 U' F2 R 
25. 1.33 F U' F2 R2 U' F R2 F' U2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2013)

First clock PB in ages


```
1. 5.31   
 UU       dU       dd u3    Ud u2    dU u2'   Ud u3    UU u     UU u5    UU u2    dd       UU
 dd       dU d'    UU d3'   Ud d5'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d4'   UU
```

Really dumb scramble.

Edit: 1,111th post


----------



## Username (Dec 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 9.22 *PB*
1. (11.30) R' F U' D B' D2 F' U B' L' U L2 D B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 
2. 9.13 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B D2 B' F' L' D L2 U' L D2 B' D2 R' 
3. 9.14 R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U R2 D B2 U2 L' F R2 U B U2 L2 R U' R 
4. 9.38 B2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 U L B' R D' F' D' U 
5. (7.77) F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 B L U B F D L'

E:

Average of 5: 9.12
1. 8.98 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D F' D2 L' F2 D2 R' B' L' D' L 
2. (13.41) U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' B F U' F R' B2 D' R' D2 L' 
3. 9.69 F' B2 U' D B' R' L' F' L' B L2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 
4. (8.66) B D2 L2 B F2 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 L U' B D' U2 R' U' F R B2 
5. 8.69 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 F' U' L' D' L' B' L R' U F 

I'm in the zone

E2: 

Average of 5: 9.02
1. (9.69) F' B2 U' D B' R' L' F' L' B L2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 
2. (8.66) B D2 L2 B F2 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 L U' B D' U2 R' U' F R B2 
3. 8.69 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 F' U' L' D' L' B' L R' U F 
4. 9.11 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R D' B R' 
5. 9.25 F' B R2 U2 F B' L' U' F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 R B2

E3 HOLY WTF OMG: 

*Average of 12: 9.39*
1. 9.82 R B2 L F2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 F' L D' L2 U' B F2 L' U' F2 
2. (8.33) R' F' L2 U' B' U2 B2 R' D' B' R' F2 D2 R' D2 L U2 D2 L2 B2 R 
3. 10.13 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D2 U R' F2 D U' F' D2 L U2 R2 U 
4. 8.98 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D F' D2 L' F2 D2 R' B' L' D' L 
5. (13.41) U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' B F U' F R' B2 D' R' D2 L' 
6. 9.69 F' B2 U' D B' R' L' F' L' B L2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 
7. 8.66 B D2 L2 B F2 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 L U' B D' U2 R' U' F R B2 
8. 8.69 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 F' U' L' D' L' B' L R' U F 
9. 9.11 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R D' B R' 
10. 9.25 F' B R2 U2 F B' L' U' F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 R B2 
11. 10.35 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B' U R D R U' F' U2 B' L R 
12. 9.25 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' L' D L' F2 L R B' D R2 F'


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 9.02
> *Average of 12: 9.39*



Dude, I clicked reply with quote, and the final edit hadn't shown up on the post yet, but it was in the quote and I was so confused xD

Super well done though, almost sub-9


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 9.22 *PB*
> 1. (11.30) R' F U' D B' D2 F' U B' L' U L2 D B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' B2
> 2. 9.13 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B D2 B' F' L' D L2 U' L D2 B' D2 R'
> 3. 9.14 R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U R2 D B2 U2 L' F R2 U B U2 L2 R U' R
> ...



AT LEAST MY AVG5 IS BETTER >__>

What's your avg100 now?


----------



## Username (Dec 6, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> What's your avg100 now?



Working on it  10.87 before this session


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Working on it  10.87 before this session



I'm still faster in that aspect,then. I'm around 10.75


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 9.22 *PB*
> 1. (11.30) R' F U' D B' D2 F' U B' L' U L2 D B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' B2
> 2. 9.13 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B D2 B' F' L' D L2 U' L D2 B' D2 R'
> 3. 9.14 R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U R2 D B2 U2 L' F R2 U B U2 L2 R U' R
> ...



Wait what, wasn't your PB avg5 before this like 9.3x? You're getting too fast! :O


----------



## Username (Dec 6, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wait what, wasn't your PB avg5 before this like 9.3x? You're getting too fast! :O



It was 9.2x  Being in the zone is fun


----------



## Username (Dec 6, 2013)

10.73 ao100

Note to self: Never start thinking "this will be good"


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2013)

8.86 fullstep 3x3 single on ttw. First sub 9 in ages.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 1.56
1. (1.27) F' R2 U F R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' 
2. (2.91) U' F R U F2 R F2 U' R2 
3. 1.33 F' U' R' F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
4. 1.80 U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U' 
5. 1.55 F' R F' U R' U R2 U F2 U2 

Out of the box LanLan.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm happy.
24.(some number I forgot) seconds for average of 12.

SUB 25 YAY lol


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 6, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-6
avg of 5: 25.50

Time List:
1. 25.34 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L2 F2 D L R2 D2 L' F2 U F' D' 
2. (36.33) R2 U2 D' R L D L F2 D' F2 B' L2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 
3. 23.43 F' L' F D2 R' L2 F' L U' D R2 L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 
4. (22.82) F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' L' F2 R' B' F2 R' D' R2 U' B' 
5. 27.75 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U L' B U2 R' B F2 R' B' D2

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-6
avg of 12: 28.54

Time List:
1. 28.92 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U R2 D B L' U2 F' L2 B D' U2 F 
2. 28.35 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 F2 D2 U R' D2 B2 F L R B U L2 
3. 31.69 F2 L' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 U L2 B' F D2 F D' L2 F' U 
4. 31.29 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R' B' D2 L F' D R' F U' R' B' D' 
5. 25.34 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L2 F2 D L R2 D2 L' F2 U F' D' 
6. (36.33) R2 U2 D' R L D L F2 D' F2 B' L2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 
7. 23.43 F' L' F D2 R' L2 F' L U' D R2 L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 
8. (22.82) F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' L' F2 R' B' F2 R' D' R2 U' B' 
9. 27.75 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U L' B U2 R' B F2 R' B' D2 
10. 29.64 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R' D L D2 B F L2 D L U' 
11. 29.97 D2 L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' U B' R' U2 B2 U' B' R' U R' 
12. 29.01 F' R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 B U' R D2 B2 L

OH


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 6, 2013)

Pyraminx Ao100 PB:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.67
worst time: 7.02

current avg5: 5.47 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 4.38 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 5.40 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 4.56 (σ = 0.65)

current avg50: 5.43 (σ = 0.78)
best avg50: 4.99 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 5.24 (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: 5.24 (σ = 0.83)

I got sloppy towards the end with a lot of 6's. But this is still awesome!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 6, 2013)

Pretty awesome solve:

R2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U L D2 U R' D' L2 U' B U 
x2 z' 
F R' U R' U' R M' U2 M M U' M' // Xcross
U R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st pair
y R U R' // 2nd pair
y U L' U2 L r U' r' F // EOLS
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // COLL
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL

57/8.62 = 6.61 etps


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 6, 2013)

2x2 pbz

Average of 5: 1.594
1. 2.180 U R U R2 F2 R' U R' U 
2. (0.642) F' R' U F U2 R U' R' U' 
3. 1.186 F' U R2 U2 R2 U R F U' 
4. (3.667) R2 F' U' F U2 R F' R U2 
5. 1.416 U' F2 R' U R2 U R2 F' R2

so lol


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 6, 2013)

Factory solve with Bennett w 21,09
Pretty good for doing this the first time


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 6, 2013)

best avg5: 1:43.35
= 1:37.69, 1:47.30, (1:57.96), 1:45.05, (1:36.58)

best avg12: 1:51.39
= 1:53.93, 2:07.53, 1:55.12, 1:52.18, (2:09.58), 1:37.69, 1:47.30, 1:57.96, 1:45.05, (1:36.58), 1:41.47, 1:55.64


----------



## Bunyanderman (Dec 7, 2013)

4x4 PB! 
39.31, old pb was 42 on the new Weisu.


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

Average of 12: 12.43
1. 12.49 B R B' U' B' L' R U B' L U R' L B L 
2. 11.30 L B R' U' R' L U' L' U B L' R' B' U' R 
3. 10.73 B' R U R' U' B R' B L' U B L B U' B 
4. (14.84) L U L' B L' R U L' R' L R L R B L' 
5. (9.56) B' R' U' B' L B' L R' U R B L B' L R 
6. 14.66 L R' U B L' R L' R B R' U' B R U B' 
7. 13.36 L B' R' U' L U' L' R U L B L B U' L' 
8. 9.83 U' L B' R L U L' B L U R' U' R' B' L 
9. 13.48 L B L' B' L' U' B' R U' R B R U' L B' 
10. 11.98 R U L' R L R' B' L B' R' B R' L' U L' 
11. 13.99 B R' U' B' U' B U R B R B' L' B R L' 
12. 12.44 U' L' U R B U L U' R U' B' U' B' U' B


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 12: 12.43
> 1. 12.49 B R B' U' B' L' R U B' L U R' L B L
> 2. 11.30 L B R' U' R' L U' L' U B L' R' B' U' R
> 3. 10.73 B' R U R' U' B R' B L' U B L B U' B
> ...



I see you've started your practice already.  I'll try to catch up, but lol I'm a lot slower.


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

Iggy said:


> I see you've started your practice already.  I'll try to catch up, but lol I'm a lot slower.



Yeah, I want ER if I have a chance to have it even for the smallest time 

Average of 12: 11.99
1. 11.81 U R' B' L B' R U B' R L' U' B' L R' U' 
2. 10.55 L B L U L' U' L U' L' U R B R' U' L' 
3. 10.52 U B' R B' R B' R' U B L' R' B' R L R 
4. 11.11 U' R' U' L' R' L R' B' L U L U' B' U R 
5. 13.41 L' U' B U' B' U' R' L U' L' R B U R' L' 
6. (8.95) B U R' L R B' U' R' B' U' R' B R' B' R 
7. (17.45) L R' B' L B L B R B R L' B R' B U' 
8. 15.20 U B L' B U' B' U L R' B U' B' L' B' U' 
9. 9.92 R' L' U B' U B' R L B' R' U R' U' R' B 
10. 14.83 L' R L R' U L' B L' R' B U' B U R' L' 
11. 11.53 L' R L' U B R B' R' B' U' L' B L R U 
12. 11.00 B U R' U' B' L' R' U' L B' U R U L U


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Yeah, I want ER if I have a chance to have it even for the smallest time
> 
> Average of 12: 11.99
> 1. 11.81 U R' B' L B' R U B' R L' U' B' L R' U'
> ...



When is your next comp?


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> When is your next comp?



No idea. Hopefully early 2014


----------



## Ollie (Dec 7, 2013)

0.98 - F R2 U' R2 F2 R F' R' U'



Spoiler



x' y' D' R x2 y' R U R' U


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

SKEWB
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.81
worst time: 29.07

current avg5: 11.84 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 10.59 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 12.64 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 11.99 (σ = 1.85)

current avg100: 13.25 (σ = 2.25)
best avg100: 13.25 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 13.25 (σ = 2.25)


----------



## Torch (Dec 7, 2013)

Username said:


> SKEWB
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 3.81
> worst time: 29.07
> ...



Nice! Don't forget to add Skewb to your PB post.


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 7, 2013)

another 19.xx avg5 yay! I should practice more :/


----------



## andi25 (Dec 7, 2013)

-.-

Average of 12: 3.15
1. 2.54 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F U
2. 3.05 U' F R2 F U2 F' U F' R
3. 2.97 U' F R2 U' R F' R F U'
4. 3.42 R' U F' R2 F R2 U' R U'
5. (1.67) F' R' U F2 R2 U2 R' F' R'
6. 3.90 R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 U2 F' U2
7. 2.85 U' R U2 F U' R' U R2 F R'
8. 2.24 F2 U' F R2 U2 F R' F U2
9. (12.59) F R2 U' R F' U F R2 U
10. 2.79 U' R F' U R' F U' R U2
11. 5.32 F' R F2 U R' U2 F R2 F2
12. 2.38 R U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U R2 U'


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

Skewb: (8.87), 10.64, 18.26, (18.37), 12.19, 9.69, 10.81, 15.06, 12.54, 13.57, 17.95, 17.31 = *13.80*

Chris Bird method :3


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 7, 2013)

Average of 5: 7.64
1. (9.97) L2 U' F R' L D2 R' D2 R2 B L B2 D' R2 D2 U2 B R2 L' D2 L D2 B2 R' D2
2. (6.34) B R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L D U' B' U2 R D B2 R2 F2 B2 L' U2 B F2 D' U2 R2 D2
3. 6.46 U2 F R2 U R U' B U' D' R2 U R' F2 U B L2 R' B2 F2 D' F' B D' B2 L
4. 8.33 L2 B2 R L F R' D' U' F' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' B L R B R' F L' U' L D
5. 8.13 D' R' F' R U2 L' U2 D R2 D2 U2 L' U' D2 B U' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 L D' L U2
They are 2 pll skips ^^


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 7, 2013)

So spent yesterday and today doing an average of 1000

3x3 Average of 1000: 13.94
best time: 7.51
worst time: 24.05


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

Username said:


> SKEWB
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 3.81
> worst time: 29.07
> ...



What method?


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2013)

wat
Best average of 12: 34.30
22-33 - 41.16, 33.21, 30.76, 32.58, 29.59, 38.50, (24.80), (54.61), 35.25, (2-days of no solving), 28.45, 37.73, 35.81
PB

E: Best average of 12: 34.01
23-34 - 33.21 30.76 32.58 29.59 38.50 (24.80) (54.61) 35.25 28.45 37.73 35.81 38.22

E2: Best average of 12: 33.73
24-35 - 30.76 32.58 29.59 38.50 (24.80) (54.61) 35.25 28.45 37.73 35.81 38.22 30.45

E3: wtf





CP skip + didn't phase. PB single, Mo3 and Ao12.


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What method?



Sarah Strong's method. Currently learning the L cases


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Sarah Strong's method. Currently learning the L cases



Which variation?


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 7, 2013)

skewb
number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.866
worst time: 21.082

current avg5: 13.662 (σ = 2.34)
best avg5: 9.484 (σ = 2.51)

current avg12: 12.458 (σ = 2.59)
best avg12: 10.734 (σ = 2.31)

current avg100: 12.825 (σ = 2.59)
best avg100: 12.825 (σ = 2.59)

session avg: 12.825 (σ = 2.59)
session mean: 12.852

Learned Sarah's method today, first ao100. My left thumb started aching after about 65 solves, which slowed me down a bit. I think I'll do my skewb ao100's in two separate sessions from now on.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Which variation?



I assume intermediate. No cases for beginner, too many cases for a days practise for advanced 

I got a 12.8 Ao100 yesterday with a 9.85 ao12. catch up Kim!


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 7, 2013)

weeeee

*Average: 31.58*
1.	(29.00)	R B2 Uw' U2 R2 B2 Fw F' D2 Uw L Rw' D' Fw' R B Fw' F2 L2 R2 Uw2 L2 D2 Fw2 Uw' B Fw2 F2 L' B Fw' F2 L F' D' L Uw' B2 Fw' Uw
2.	(42.40)	Fw Rw' R' D' Uw2 U' F' Rw' R' D2 R B2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw' F' L2 R' Fw Uw' L2 R F Uw2 B2 F' R2 Uw' B Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B Fw2 F R' Uw2 U'
3.	32.89	D Uw' U' Fw L2 Rw' D' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw B2 L Rw R' D L' F' L' R2 B2 F L' B' Fw F2 U' Fw' U' Fw D' Fw Rw2 R2 D Uw Rw' D'
4.	30.79	U' F' L2 R U B L' Rw R' D2 B' Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 Rw B2 L2 Uw2 U L' B Fw2 F2 U R' B F2 L U2 B Fw2 F' D Uw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 R
5.	31.06	R2 Fw' R' B' L' Uw2 L' Rw R2 D Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw U F' L B' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw L2 B Fw2 F' Rw R' D2 Uw2 U L' Uw' Rw2 Fw F' D2 Rw2 B' Rw'

Single had PLL parity and yperm... second best ever.

Edit: Ties PB:

1.	(29.00)	R B2 Uw' U2 R2 B2 Fw F' D2 Uw L Rw' D' Fw' R B Fw' F2 L2 R2 Uw2 L2 D2 Fw2 Uw' B Fw2 F2 L' B Fw' F2 L F' D' L Uw' B2 Fw' Uw
2.	(42.40)	Fw Rw' R' D' Uw2 U' F' Rw' R' D2 R B2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw' F' L2 R' Fw Uw' L2 R F Uw2 B2 F' R2 Uw' B Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B Fw2 F R' Uw2 U'
3.	32.89	D Uw' U' Fw L2 Rw' D' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw B2 L Rw R' D L' F' L' R2 B2 F L' B' Fw F2 U' Fw' U' Fw D' Fw Rw2 R2 D Uw Rw' D'
4.	30.79	U' F' L2 R U B L' Rw R' D2 B' Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 Rw B2 L2 Uw2 U L' B Fw2 F2 U R' B F2 L U2 B Fw2 F' D Uw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 R
5.	31.06	R2 Fw' R' B' L' Uw2 L' Rw R2 D Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw U F' L B' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw L2 B Fw2 F' Rw R' D2 Uw2 U L' Uw' Rw2 Fw F' D2 Rw2 B' Rw'
6.	32.96	L2 Rw' B' U2 R' U2 Rw2 R D' Rw' B' Fw F Rw' F D' Fw L2 Fw2 L Rw R2 D' Uw' U' R D' B' D' Uw L' Rw2 F' R' D F' L2 Rw R' F'
7.	34.24	D F2 R F' L' F R2 B Fw2 F2 U2 F D' Uw2 U2 F' Rw2 R' Fw' R2 Fw2 F D' Uw2 L2 Fw Uw' Rw F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D Uw2 B' Fw' F2 L' Rw R2
8.	30.28	L' Rw' Uw U Fw' F' R Uw' U' B' L R F U F' Uw2 R2 D' Uw' U' F2 L' Rw2 Uw' U' R Uw2 L' Rw R Fw Rw2 R B' U2 R2 D' Rw' Uw' R
9.	33.61	D' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F' D2 Fw' Rw B2 Rw D Uw' B2 Uw Fw' R2 F U2 F U' R' Uw' B' Fw R2 F' R Fw2 U L' Rw R' Fw2 L F L Fw' Rw2 R2 F'
10.	34.48	U' L2 Fw2 F' L D U L' Rw2 B Rw2 U B D' Uw Rw2 Uw' F' D' Uw' U' L2 B' F L' Rw2 R F Rw R F L2 B Fw F D2 U2 B' Rw B
11.	32.76	F L Rw' R2 D Uw2 U' B Fw Uw' L' Rw' B' F U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R' Fw' Uw2 B2 L' D' Uw2 U Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 U R' D L Rw2 B2 F2 U2
12.	31.04	D2 Rw' Fw F2 D' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw' U Fw2 D L' U' Rw2 U' B Fw' F' D' U2 Rw B Fw F2 L' U Rw' F L Rw2 R' Uw B U' B2 F' D' Uw2 U2


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I got a 12.8 Ao100 yesterday with a 9.85 ao12. catch up Kim!



Is that a challenge?


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Dec 7, 2013)

4x4 single pb 46.64


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 8, 2013)

James LaChance officially beat Chris Olson at 2x2!!!! Congrats man!!!

oh yeah, and Steve got a 2.21 average......


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 8, 2013)

Yay just learned Sarah's beginner skewb method.

11.27, 12.68, (22.96), 8.07, (4.73) = *10.67*
8.07, (4.73), 12.08, 12.82, 13.70, 12.23, 12.03, (17.71), 5.47, 10.16, 13.29, 11.80 = *11.17*

Yay


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2013)

My first 100 timed Skewb solves. How did everyone else get so fast so quick? 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.05
worst time: 1:07.53

current avg5: 25.03 (σ = 2.53)
best avg5: 17.92 (σ = 2.49)

current avg12: 25.19 (σ = 2.52)
best avg12: 21.60 (σ = 4.54)

current avg100: 26.53 (σ = 6.03)
best avg100: 26.53 (σ = 6.03)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay just learned Sarah's beginner skewb method.
> 
> 11.27, 12.68, (22.96), 8.07, (4.73) = *10.67*
> 8.07, (4.73), 12.08, 12.82, 13.70, 12.23, 12.03, (17.71), 5.47, 10.16, 13.29, 11.80 = *11.17*
> ...



I hate you. I've done so much Skewb since I got in in 2010 het you're faster than me already (if you used what I use you'd average 8ish based off this)

Doing a ****-tonne of skewb whilst watching the Ashes, hopefully I'll be at least sub 10 by Jan11.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 8, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I hate you. I've done so much Skewb since I got in in 2010 het you're faster than me already (if you used what I use you'd average 8ish based off this)
> 
> Doing a ****-tonne of skewb whilst watching the Ashes, hopefully I'll be at least sub 10 by Jan11.



It was pretty lucky. I don't average 11.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh ok , I have a 9.85 ao12 and just finished a 12.60 ao100. Going to roll, jjtimer doesn't say but I think it's a low 12 ao50


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 8, 2013)

wat... Stackmat...

*1.74 avg5, 1.88 avg12*

Average of 12: 1.88
1. 1.47 R' F R F R' U F2 R' F 
_2. 1.59 R U R U' F2 U' R F2 U' 
3. 2.11 R2 U F R F2 R U' R U' 
4. 2.05 F R' F' U' R2 F U' F2 R2 
5. 1.59 R2 F R F' U F' U' F U' 
6. (1.00) F' U' R2 U R' U F2 R U 
_7. 1.84 U F' U' F U' R2 F' R2 U' 
8. (2.40) U' R' U F U' F2 U F2 U' 
9. 2.01 R U' R2 U R2 U2 F' U' R2 
10. 2.30 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 
11. 1.88 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 
12. 1.98 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 8, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> James LaChance officially beat Chris Olson at 2x2!!!! Congrats man!!!
> 
> oh yeah, and Steve got a 2.21 average......



Let it be known that I trained him!


----------



## Username (Dec 8, 2013)

Sometimes skewb scrambles are ridiculously stupid...

Average of 5: 6.84
1. (5.23) U' R B L U' R B R U' B' L B U' L' R 
2. 7.27 L U B R L R' B' U' R' L' B L B U R 
3. (11.10) U' R' U' R' U' L' B L' B U L U B' U L' 
4. 7.86 B R' U' R B' U' B' L' R' L' U B' U R' U' 
5. 5.38 U R' U' B L B' R B R' U L R L' B U'

E:

wtf

3.47 U L U' R' L' U B L B R' U L B L U

E2: 

number of times: 101/101
best time: 3.47
worst time: 26.81

current avg5: 11.49 (σ = 2.16)
best avg5: 6.84 (σ = 1.30)

current avg12: 11.71 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 9.34 (σ = 3.73)

current avg100: 12.37 (σ = 3.04)
best avg100: 12.37 (σ = 3.04)

The stupid scrambles piled up to an ao12. I average barely sub13


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2013)

5.96 R L' R B R' B L' B L R B L R L' R 

lol


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 8, 2013)

4.27 R' U B' R L U B U L U R L B' R' L'

Skewb fever all around lol

Reconstruction
x y z2
F' R F R' x2 F' R F R' r
I think well you get the idea.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

I beat Chris Olson in 2x2 OFFICIALLY 

IT WASNT LUCK

Let it be known that he DIDN'T train me..


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 8, 2013)

skewb new pb's

Average of 12: 11.50
2-6 is 11.21 avg5

edit: sub11 avg12 wat, last 5 solves 11.88 avg5

edit2: wtf 10.79 avg12, 9.31 avg5


----------



## rj (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I beat Chris Olson in 2x2 OFFICIALLY
> 
> IT WASNT LUCK
> 
> Let it be known that he DIDN'T train me..



What? Were you both using Ortega?

OT: 16 second NL single. First solve in 5 days.

And 13.78 single, too.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

rj said:


> What? Were you both using Ortega?
> 
> OT: 16 second NL single. First solve in 5 days.



No haha it was official.


----------



## rj (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No haha it was official.



Then HOW??????


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

rj said:


> Then HOW??????



Gee thanks.. It's because in decent at 2x2?


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 8, 2013)

You beat what?


----------



## rj (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Gee thanks.. It's because in decent at 2x2?



I can't get it through my head... Sorry. I believe you.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

rj said:


> I can't get it through my head... Sorry. I believe you.



Lol it's on Cubecomps. UIUC Fall


----------



## JHLuka (Dec 8, 2013)

YEAH 16.38 single, PLL skip. =)
On my stickerless Guhong v1.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 8, 2013)

Learned Oka, now I choose between Oka and 1-flip! 
Average of 12: 4.43
1. 3.56 R B' L U R' B R L r u'
2. 5.18 U' L' U L' U R L' B b' u'
3. 5.10 U' L' U B' L' R' U' l b u'
4. 3.89 U B' U L' B R' L B' r
5. 4.13 U B L R B' R U' R l r
6. 4.21 R L B L R' B' U L' b
7. 4.10 U' L R B U' L' R' B' r b u
8. 6.25 U B' R U' B' L B U u'
9. (6.88) U' R' L B' U' L' R U' l' r u
10. 3.74 R U L' R' U B L' U l r' u
11. 4.16 U B' U' R' L B' L' B' l' u'
12. (2.99) U L' U' L' B L r' b 
The counting 6 though...
The 2.99 should have been faster, fast people could probably stackmat mid-high 1, maybe better.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 8, 2013)

lol kennen. You make it sound like you average 2.5


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> lol kennen. You make it sound like you average 2.5



Uh no lol 3.5. I get a fair share of sub 3 averages though..

Edit: kennAn


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2013)

number of times: 142/142
best time: 5.96
worst time: 56.46

current avg5: 16.65 (σ = 7.14)
best avg5: 11.11 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 17.62 (σ = 5.08)
best avg12: 13.77 (σ = 1.41)

current avg50: 17.17 (σ = 4.00)
best avg50: 15.90 (σ = 3.28)

current avg100: 16.86 (σ = 3.91)
best avg100: 16.77 (σ = 3.77)

session avg: 17.10 (σ = 3.80)
session mean: 17.55

Skewb. I suck compared to everyone else


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 8, 2013)

Yay skewb

11.43, 11.57, 13.58, (6.70), 9.79, 8.91, 12.06, (14.92), 14.71, 7.49, 12.76, 7.61 = *10.99*



edit: (7.49), 12.76, 7.61, (13.54), 8.12 = 9.50
13.58, (6.70), 9.79, 8.91, 12.06, (14.92), 14.71, 7.49, 12.76, 7.61, 13.54, 8.12 = 10.86


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 8, 2013)

HOLY ****

10.88, 8.40, 6.09, 7.39, 8.98, 7.93, 7.81, 10.09, (15.50), 9.08, 7.12, (5.94) = *8.38*

Scrambles were absolutely ridiculous:


Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 12: 8.38
1. 10.88 R' U L' B' L' R' B' U' B R' B U R' L' U B L B U' B R' L' U' B' R
2. 8.40 R L' U R' B L' U' R' L' B' L B' R U L U B R' B U R U B' R B
3. 6.09 U B U L R L' B U R B L' B U R L B' R' U R U B R U R U'
4. 7.39 U' B U R' U' L U' L B' L' U' L B' L U B' L R U' B' R L B L' R
5. 8.98 R U' B' R' U L' U L U R' L' U' R L R' U' L B R B' R L' B R' L'
6. 7.93 R' L R L B' R B R' U' B' L' R L' U R B U' B L B L R' B U' L
7. 7.81 B' L B' L' R U' L' R U L' R' B U' R' L R' U B R L' U' R' L' R' L
8. 10.09 U' R' U R B' R L' U B' R L' U B' L U L U R U' B' L B R U' B'
9. (15.50) R L' B R B' U L R' L U' R U' B L B' L' R' U R B' R B U L' B
10. 9.08 R U' R U' R B U L' B L' B U R U' B L R L' U' R' B U' L B L
11. 7.12 U' B' L R' U' B R U R' L' R U' B' L' R B' R' U' R L' R B' L R B
12. (5.94) B R' L R B R B R' L R U' R L B R' U' L' R B L B L' R U' L'


also (6.09), 7.39, (8.98), 7.93, 7.81 = 7.71 avg5.

edit: lol it censors c r a p


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2013)

yay sub-35





(session includes some solves before I suddenly improved 10 seconds so the session average isn't that good)


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 8, 2013)

1. 5.19 F2 L2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R F2 U' F2 L R B' R B2 L F L' 

can't seem to reconstruct. I did white and it ended with L' U' L U L F' L' F into PLL skip


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> skewb



I think your sum of ranks is safe.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Gee thanks.. It's because in decent at 2x2?



Or because Chris did bad.


----------



## Eva (Dec 8, 2013)

I finally got the e-perm (witch took more time than the others). 
Now I completed the 2 look pll.


----------



## qaz (Dec 8, 2013)

more clock
9.80 single - first sub-10
11.35 11.40 (10.74) (12.46) 11.61 = 11.45 avg5
12.18 11.29 11.51 (16.22) 12.98 11.35 11.40 10.74 12.46 11.61 12.10 (9.80) = 11.76 avg12


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2013)

Eva said:


> I finally got the e-perm (witch took more time than the others).
> Now I completed the 2 look pll.



Good Job. As of right now I am currently learning it.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Or because Chris did bad.



Duh. It's both bro.


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 8, 2013)

Average of 12: 12.48
1. 13.49 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 B' L' R B2 L2 D F U' F2 
2. 10.80 U F2 L' D B' R' B' U2 R' D F' B R2 F' B' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B 
3. 12.26 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 R2 B R2 B D2 R' B L' B2 U' L F 
4. 11.95 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 U L2 R F R' F' 
5. 12.56 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 U F' U2 R' F D' U B L D2 L 
6. 12.37 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' R' U' L B R U R' D F2 
7. 14.13 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 F' R' D U R2 B' L' F' R U2 
8. (16.86) F2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' U' R F D2 F U2 L' F' R' U 
9. 12.65 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R F D F L R F2 U B U' 
10. (9.70) R B' R' U R D R D2 R' F R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 
11. 10.67 F R2 D2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' F2 L' D B D2 L B' 
12. 13.92 L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L' B F' D2 U R' U F2 R2 U' 

14.15 ao100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 14.15
1. 12.37 D2 R U2 L' D2 L R2 F2 D2 U2 R U' R F' D F' U2 B R' D2 L 
2. 13.45 L2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 U B R2 U B R' F' U R D U 
3. 14.51 L2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 D' U F U' R' F' U2 
4. 13.42 L2 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D F' U' B' L2 B' L D' B' 
5. 12.85 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 B R2 D' B' R2 D U R2 U2 
6. 15.23 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B' L' F L' U' F2 D' L' D' U F2 
7. 12.20 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D R' D' L B' U L2 D B2 
8. 15.05 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 L D' R' F2 U' R2 B U' B U R 
9. 13.31 F U' R L U2 L' F2 U F B' L2 D' R2 U' D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 
10. 14.79 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D F' D2 B D L U' B2 R2 F' R 
11. 13.49 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 B' L' R B2 L2 D F U' F2 
12. (10.80) U F2 L' D B' R' B' U2 R' D F' B R2 F' B' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B 
13. 12.26 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 R2 B R2 B D2 R' B L' B2 U' L F 
14. 11.95 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 U L2 R F R' F' 
15. 12.56 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 U F' U2 R' F D' U B L D2 L 
16. 12.37 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' R' U' L B R U R' D F2 
17. 14.13 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 F' R' D U R2 B' L' F' R U2 
18. 16.86 F2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' U' R F D2 F U2 L' F' R' U 
19. 12.65 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R F D F L R F2 U B U' 
20. (9.70) R B' R' U R D R D2 R' F R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 
21. (10.67) F R2 D2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' F2 L' D B D2 L B' 
22. 13.92 L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L' B F' D2 U R' U F2 R2 U' 
23. 13.65 D F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L D' B2 R' U' F2 L2 B L2 F' 
24. 14.80 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U L' D B F U R2 D' R2 U2 R 
25. 12.59 B R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L' U' R D L B2 D U2 R2 D 
26. 15.44 L2 B2 U R2 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R B2 F D2 L' B D' B2 R F' 
27. 14.31 L2 F R2 U2 F U2 B D2 F' U2 B L B D' B' U F2 L2 R D' F' 
28. 15.27 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U B D2 B2 D2 F' L U2 F2 D2 U' 
29. 14.96 L' D R' L F' U' R' B L2 U D2 F2 L F2 L' U2 L U2 R B2 L 
30. 15.93 B2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 B' D F L' F2 U L2 D' U2 B' 
31. 15.97 U L' D B2 L2 U B' L' F R' D F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 
32. 15.82 L U F2 R' F R2 U2 F2 U' F R2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 
33. 14.37 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 B' F2 U2 F' D' B2 R D2 R' F U' R' D' F 
34. 12.01 F2 L2 F L2 F L2 F R2 D2 B2 F' R U2 L2 R B' R2 U F D B' 
35. (17.24) R B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U' L' F2 R' B' D' F' L' B F2 
36. 13.17 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' L' F2 U B U F2 D B U R' 
37. 13.90 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L' B' D B' F' R' D2 U2 F' R 
38. 13.92 U L2 D L2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F D2 U' L B2 D F2 
39. (17.72) D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B L U2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D' U' 
40. 16.13 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 D B' U' L R D' L U2 L' R 
41. 13.21 L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R B L' D' U F' L R2 F2 L2 
42. 15.30 U L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 B L2 D R U2 R U' L' D' 
43. 14.02 L2 U2 L R2 B2 L B2 D2 U2 R' F2 D L' F2 L U' B F' U' L2 U' 
44. 14.66 R2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R' B' U F L B' R U L' U' R 
45. 11.90 B U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B D2 R2 D F R' D B' R B L' D' F 
46. 16.01 L B2 D2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D B2 F2 R F L B' R' F 
47. (9.45) D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' D B U L' F U' B U F2 
48. 15.62 R' B2 D' F' B R2 D' F' U' L B R2 L2 F L2 B U2 F R2 B' U2 
49. 12.23 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' R F' R2 B2 U' B D2 R' F2 U 
50. (11.33) B D2 L2 B' D2 U2 B U2 F' U L' B L R U L2 U2 R' U 
51. 16.41 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F R' F2 D R' D2 B' L R' F2 
52. 13.23 R' U2 R F2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R F' L2 B' U L R' D B' R D2 
53. 14.76 B D2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 B L' B U F' L R2 D2 F R' D' 
54. 13.59 F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 D' F D2 F' R F U2 
55. 14.68 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B L R' B2 D' B U F2 L' R2 D' 
56. 12.48 U B2 L2 R2 D L2 D U F2 L2 U' B L D' U' L2 D2 U' L F2 U' 
57. 14.52 D' B' L2 F2 R' D R2 B L' U F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 
58. (17.41) F B L D2 B2 D' B2 L F2 R2 F D2 B L2 F' U2 D2 B2 R2 
59. 14.30 F' L2 B' F R2 F D2 U2 R2 B F' D' L' B' F R' F2 D U2 F U' 
60. 13.99 R2 U2 F L' U L' F L2 B2 R B D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 
61. 12.05 U' B2 U' D B L F' R U B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 
62. 16.72 U' D' L B L2 U D' R' U2 B' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 D F2 
63. 15.18 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 U R2 D B2 D' F' L' U B' U2 B' L' R B D' 
64. 14.71 U' B D B' U' F B2 U R' D L U R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 
65. 15.57 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 R2 U F2 L' B2 U' B D' R' D2 R2 
66. 12.96 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' U' R2 D2 B' D' R2 B' L R B D' F' L 
67. 14.42 L2 D L' F B L F' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 D2 B U2 R2 F' R2 F2 B' 
68. 13.92 L' B2 L2 D' R B2 L U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' 
69. 12.67 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D L F L2 B R2 D' F2 U B' F2 
70. 15.10 R2 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' D2 F' D R B2 U' B' F D' R U2 L2 U 
71. 12.81 D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F R U2 L' U B' D2 R' 
72. 12.39 B' U2 L2 U2 F L2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 D' U F L F' R D2 U2 B' L2 
73. 13.95 L F2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 L' B' U L2 B' U2 L' U2 F R' U2 
74. (17.04) L2 D2 B R2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 B R2 U' B2 R D' F' R D' B L' U 
75. 13.92 B2 L2 U2 B' R D' L' U2 D' B R L' D2 L' U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L 
76. 14.63 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B U' L2 R B2 F' D2 R U' R' 
77. 13.26 F R' D2 F' R B R2 U' D2 B' U F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 
78. 13.03 R2 U2 R U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L' U B' L2 B' L2 R F' D2 R U 
79. 12.34 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 F U' L' B' F' R 
80. 15.58 D R2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 B' U' R2 D' B L' U2 B U' 
81. 14.32 F B U D B2 R U2 R' U' F2 D2 R F2 R2 L D2 R' D2 F2 D2 
82. 14.79 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 F D' B2 U L2 R U2 R2 B' F' R' 
83. 16.24 R U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R F2 U F D B D2 R' D2 L F' D2 
84. 12.56 L2 D2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 L D' B R U L2 B2 F 
85. 13.74 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B F2 L2 D2 R U' L2 D2 B L F' L U' 
86. 16.36 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L D B2 F D' U2 L' B U2 L2 
87. 16.49 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 B' R' B2 U L' F R2 D2 B' U2 F' 
88. 15.26 D R' B L F U' B2 U2 L U F2 L2 U R2 F2 D B2 U R2 L2 
89. (17.22) B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 U2 B L U' R' U B L' U L' 
90. 14.62 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R2 F R2 U R2 D U F R' B2 R' 
91. 14.52 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L' D R B' D' R U' R2 D 
92. 14.26 F R2 B' R L2 B D F2 L F B2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 
93. 12.67 B2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 D U2 B' D2 R U2 B' D' R D2 L' R' 
94. 14.02 D2 R U2 R F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L2 F D U' R2 B' F2 L F' U L2 
95. 13.14 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' U' F' U2 F' R B D L' U' L' R 
96. 16.94 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U L2 U' R B2 F2 D' F' D' L' B U 
97. 13.32 U L' F R' B' D' B L D' L' U2 R B2 R F2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 
98. 15.00 D' L2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B' U' F' R F' L' R' F' L' D 
99. 14.81 F2 D U B2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L U2 F R D' L' B2 U R' 
100. 14.79 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F U B2 R F L2 U F2 L' D2


----------



## Eva (Dec 8, 2013)

My first sub-40 .
36.78!
I was lucky with the oll skip,but I'm still happy.


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2013)

Sup-13 TPS. Alg was L F' R U2' R' U R' on a 2x2; time was 0.53.


----------



## cubenut99 (Dec 9, 2013)

Average of 12: 13.94
Sub 14 average of twelve.
1. 14.56 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 R B2 R' D' U' B L2 R B' U 
2. (12.03) F2 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 B D F D2 F L B' R' U2 
3. (16.56) R2 L B2 L F B U' F2 R U2 F L2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 R2 B 
4. 13.66 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 U L' F' U2 R B D B D L' F 
5. 14.52 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D B U B' 
6. 12.46 L' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 L F' D L' B R' U' F2 D' U F2 
7. 13.77 B U2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B F R' B2 R' U B' R' D F2 R2 F' 
8. 13.80 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 B R' F L2 F' D U' R B2 R' B2 
9. 14.33 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D U R2 B2 F L2 R' D2 B' L2 D2 R F R' 
10. 13.66 B2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R U2 B' D2 L2 F2 U' 
11. 15.71 U' L2 B R' B2 L2 U B' D' L' D F2 U F2 B2 R2 D B2 U' D' 
12. 12.90 U' D2 B' U' D R' B2 U F' R L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' D' R2 U' F2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2013)

4.02 B U' L U' B' U' R' U' B' L R B' L' B R' 

The entire cube was solved after the Welder's mask lol


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 9, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 4.02 B U' L U' B' U' R' U' B' L R B' L' B R'
> 
> The entire cube was solved after the Welder's mask lol


Was wondering why this pyraminx scramble was so long, then I realized it's a skewb scramble. Gj


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2013)

I did over 500 skewb solves today.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2013)

number of times: 264/265
best time: 4.02
worst time: 39.35

current avg5: 16.42 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 10.68 (σ = 2.07)

current avg12: 15.30 (σ = 3.49)
best avg12: 13.03 (σ = 1.67)

current avg50: 15.19 (σ = 3.08)
best avg50: 14.87 (σ = 3.12)

current avg100: 15.79 (σ = 3.59)
best avg100: 15.59 (σ = 3.29)

session avg: 15.93 (σ = 3.53)
session mean: 16.10

Skewb PBs


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 9, 2013)

OH unofficial
Average of 5: 11.72
1. 11.34 L2 U2 L R2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 L B U2 F' D L B2 R2 D U'
2. 11.92 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D U' L' U2 B' R' D U' R' B2 F R'
3. (13.57) B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 L D2 B F' R' U L B' D' L' B R'
4. 11.89 F2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D L2 D B2 R' U2 L2 U' B' F' D' L' U2 B
5. (10.70) B U2 B' L2 D' L2 D' F' D' R2 L' U2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 L' 
All NL

WR soon


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2013)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> OH unofficial
> Average of 5: 11.72
> 1. 11.34 L2 U2 L R2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 L B U2 F' D L B2 R2 D U'
> 2. 11.92 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D U' L' U2 B' R' D U' R' B2 F R'
> ...



No.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Username (Dec 9, 2013)

Been practicing some mega recently...

Average of 5: 1:41.83
1. (1:27.34) 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
2. (1:59.74) 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
3. 1:54.77 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
4. 1:37.93 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
5. 1:32.78 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


1:27 is PB single


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 9, 2013)

1. 1:12.84 d' F2 d2 r F r2 B2 f' R' l D r' u l f d' R r2 b' f d' F2 R2 B2 f2 r' D2 L2 F' L' f' u2 d2 b' f' L D b B' d U2 r' l d2 b R' u2 F L2 l2 F' r' u B' L2 b L2 f2 b' d

5x5 nl pb. Didn't feel that fast as well


----------



## Username (Dec 9, 2013)

Mega

1:27.34, 1:59.74, 1:54.77, 1:37.93, 1:32.78, 1:59.26, 1:51.67, 1:55.64, 1:39.22, 1:42.99, 1:36.78, 1:41.01 = *1:45.21*

Underlined is 1:41.07 ao5

Both PB's


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 9, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-9
avg of 12: 11.11

Time List:
1. 11.89 D2 B' L2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' U R2 F' U2 B L U' F' R 
2. 9.38 R B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 R B' L U F L D' F L2 D2 R' 
3. 10.28 L B' R2 D' B L D2 R2 F' R U' D F2 R2 L2 U R2 U F2 U R2 
4. 10.76 B R B2 R2 F2 U' L' F L B L2 B2 L2 U D F2 D F2 R2 D B2 
5. 10.69 L2 B2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 D F' L B' R B R2 U' L2 U' R' 
6. 12.01 U B2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' D2 L' U' B' U' B2 L2 U2 
7. 12.71 U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 U' L F2 D R' F' L D2 R2 B 
8. 12.18 F R2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B F L2 D' B2 F2 R U B U2 R' 
9. (9.25) R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L' U' B2 U F2 L U2 L2 R2 
10. (14.12) F L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' F D' B2 R' U' L 
11. 11.86 R2 D2 R2 B F U2 F D2 L2 D2 F L U' L F2 L2 B' L U' L2 F 
12. 9.38 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D U' B' L2 D' B' F2 L2 U R F' R2

Crazy improvement, 1x PLL Skip 12x In the zone


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

11.20 single
14.55 ao5

3x3x3


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2013)

So close to sub-5, sub-2400 and sup-8, yet got none of them  still PB single


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Dec 10, 2013)

Cube: Moyu Weilong

14.32 Single

18.5 Ao5


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 10, 2013)

I think I've exhausted my supply of lucky scrambles for a few days

2x2x2 Average of 12: 3.74
1. 3.06 U R U' F U R' U R U' 
2. 4.57 F' R' F U2 R2 F' U' F U2 
3. 4.34 U F' U2 F' U' F' U' R U2 
4. 2.92 R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R 
5. 3.62 R F' U' F2 R F' R U' F' 
6. 2.84 F U R' F U F2 U R2 U 
7. (5.74) R2 F2 R F2 R' F2 U R' U 
8. 4.85 F U2 F' R U' F2 U' F2 R2 
9. 4.04 F2 U R U2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 
10. 2.92 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R U2 F' U' 
11. 4.27 R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U F' U' 
12. (2.29) F U R U' R F' R U2 R U'



Spoiler: Session average 3.97



1. (2.20) F' R F R' F R2 F2 R2 U 
2. 4.59 R2 F2 U2 F R F R U2 F' U 
3. 3.28 F U2 R' F2 R U' R2 F2 U' 
4. 5.18 F' R' U R F2 U' R' U R' 
5. 4.56 R U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' 
6. 3.06 U R U' F U R' U R U' 
7. 4.57 F' R' F U2 R2 F' U' F U2 
8. 4.34 U F' U2 F' U' F' U' R U2 
9. 2.92 R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R 
10. 3.62 R F' U' F2 R F' R U' F' 
11. 2.84 F U R' F U F2 U R2 U 
12. 5.74 R2 F2 R F2 R' F2 U R' U 
13. 4.85 F U2 F' R U' F2 U' F2 R2 
14. 4.04 F2 U R U2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 
15. 2.92 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R U2 F' U' 
16. 4.27 R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U F' U' 
17. 2.29 F U R U' R F' R U2 R U' 
18. 3.93 U' R2 U' F U' R' U' R2 U' 
19. (6.43) F R2 F' R' U2 F U' F' R U2 
20. 3.60 R2 F2 U' R F' R2 F2 R2 U' 
21. 3.65 U2 R' F' U R2 F U' R2 U' 
22. 5.43 R' F U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
23. 4.49 R' F' U2 R F' R U2 R' F 
24. 3.65 U2 F' U R F2 U F' R' U' 
25. 2.67 F2 R' F' U' F2 R F2 R2 U2 
26. (6.61) F R' U2 F' R F2 U2 R U' 
27. 4.51 U' F2 R U' F U' F R2 U 
28. 4.20 F R' F2 U2 F' R U' F2 R' 
29. (2.20) U' R' F' U F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 10, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Yes please



I created one.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2013)

Also, what's the point of the reconstructions? I really really doubt anyone goes through them/tries the scrambles for big twisty puzzles.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2013)

You can actually view the reconstruction in the program, at whatever TPS you want, to see how it was solved.

But yeah, people usually don't bother, hence the spoilers.


----------



## soup (Dec 10, 2013)

Seeing as the mods reacted negatively to that idea, we're pretty much here to stay. Apologies for the inconveniences, everyone.


----------



## kcl (Dec 10, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You can actually view the reconstruction in the program, at whatever TPS you want, to see how it was solved.
> 
> But yeah, people usually don't bother, hence the spoilers.



On mobile for me the spoilers never seem to have effect with those, and I get this wall of DDDLLLDDJDJDDDUUUURROEOZOXPXHHS

I suppose it could just be tapatalk though..


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> On mobile for me the spoilers never seem to have effect with those, and I get this wall of DDDLLLDDJDJDDDUUUURROEOZOXPXHHS
> 
> I suppose it could just be tapatalk though..



I get this on mobile using my browser.


----------



## kcl (Dec 10, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I get this on mobile using my browser.



Huh... It's confusing to me because sometimes the spoilers show up, but never in those


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

You'd think that after spending 8 hours in the library reading boring stuff for a final exam, my brain would be too dead to lookahead, but...1:00.87 megaminx single


----------



## Username (Dec 10, 2013)

1:39.22, 1:42.99, 1:36.78, 1:41.01, (1:30.94), 1:52.65, 1:42.43, 1:36.08, 1:42.34, 1:48.05, (1:55.27), 1:42.78 = *1:42.43*

Megaminx


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> On mobile for me the spoilers never seem to have effect with those, and I get this wall of DDDLLLDDJDJDDDUUUURROEOZOXPXHHS
> 
> I suppose it could just be tapatalk though..


happens to me on tapatalk too


XTowncuber said:


> okso, can we make a slidy puzzle accomplishments thread or something? I'm really sick of the thread being cluttered with non-twisty sim events.



please, that would be really good. For people not doing sim, it is just annoying.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 10, 2013)

sub40'd 1. 39.41 f B2 r R' D F' U2 F r' B2 L D' r U2 F U' B' F r2 F L r u2 L F L' f' D' U L' F2 f' r U2 D2 F2 f L' U R2


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 10, 2013)

8.94 Ao100. Ties PB. It was 8.92 until I realized that my best time was somehow 2.48 

edit: I rolled it 

number of times: 118/118
best time: 6.65
worst time: 11.47

current avg5: 8.78 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 7.92 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 8.52 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 8.21 (σ = 0.38)

current avg50: 8.71 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.70 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 8.85 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.85 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 8.87 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 8.88


----------



## imvelox (Dec 10, 2013)

PB *6x6* singe: *2:49.17* PLL PARITY


----------



## uvafan (Dec 10, 2013)

Average of 5: 3.51
1. 3.49 U B' U' B' R' U R l r' u
2. (3.27) R B L' B' R' B l' r u'
3. 3.34 B L' U R' U L' U L' l' r
4. (5.27) U' B' R' U B' r b' u'
5. 3.70 L' U' R' U R' L U' B' r
The scrambles are so easy, should have been way faster...
Also 5.20 avg100, getting very close to sub5


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 8.94 Ao100. Ties PB. It was 8.92 until I realized that my best time was somehow 2.48
> 
> edit: I rolled it
> 
> ...



When did you start getting these insanely fast times with 3x3? :O


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 10, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> When did you start getting these insanely fast times with 3x3? :O


idk, I've been averaging like 9.1 for a few months now.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol 9.11 is my PB avg


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> idk, I've been averaging like 9.1 for a few months now.



Cool!!!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 10, 2013)

13.77 OH avg5
12.87, 14.66, (18.23), (12.50), 13.77

...now I need to average this Q_Q


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 10, 2013)

Yay another sub-9 skewb avg12. And this time it wasn't insanely lucky.

7.31, (18.21), 8.31, 9.01, 9.16, (6.41), 10.30, 9.58, 8.83, 7.96, 8.45, 10.43 = *8.93*

edit: And another 

(4.71), 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 8.07, 9.51, 9.84, 10.66, 4.98, 8.02, 8.93 = * 8.70*


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

megaminx

1:14.86 avg12 = 
1:08.29, 1:12.31, 1:21.69, 1:07.68, (1:28.08), (1:05.76), 1:20.65, 1:26.09, 1:07.97, 1:20.79, 1:13.40, 1:09.72


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 10, 2013)

9.70 avg50
9.93 avg100

Skewb


----------



## uvafan (Dec 10, 2013)

5.19 pyra avg100, 4.96 avg50(first sub5)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice job uvafan. Currently using keyhole+oneflip, or do you also use Oka, Nutella etc?

And can you plan top+centres in inspection?


----------



## uvafan (Dec 10, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Nice job uvafan. Currently using keyhole+oneflip, or do you also use Oka, Nutella etc?
> 
> And can you plan top+centres in inspection?


I use (approximately) 1-flip 70%, Oka 25%, Intuitive 5%

I only learned Oka a few days ago day, but over my Winter Break in about two weeks, I plan to learn some WO, Nutella, 2-flip, etc...

I almost always(~95%) can plan top+centers with 1-flip, and when I do use Oka, I probably plan top+centers ~80% of the time.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2013)

Try doing a top plus centres average. Scramble, start the timer, inspect, close eyes, solve top+centres (don't worry about AUF or tips) then stop timer. The faster this is the better. I can do this in roughly 7 seconds, so about 4 seconds inspection. 

4 seconds inspection means I can do this multiple times in inspection and then choose the best one.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 10, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Try doing a top plus centres average. Scramble, start the timer, inspect, close eyes, solve top+centres (don't worry about AUF or tips) then stop timer. The faster this is the better. I can do this in roughly 7 seconds, so about 4 seconds inspection.
> 
> 4 seconds inspection means I can do this multiple times in inspection and then choose the best one.



Yeah, it seems to take me about 10-11 seconds.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 11, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 109/109
best time: 7.45
worst time: 43.93

current mo3: 15.43 (σ = 4.07)
best mo3: 11.41 (σ = 2.58)

current avg5: 15.55 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 13.71 (σ = 1.49)

current avg12: 16.66 (σ = 2.92)
best avg12: 16.29 (σ = 3.46)

current avg50: 18.04 (σ = 3.78)
best avg50: 17.97 (σ = 3.78)

current avg100: 18.45 (σ = 4.30)
best avg100: 18.43 (σ = 4.36)

session avg: 18.48 (σ = 4.31)
session mean: 18.68


Did some skewb yesterday.




24.62, 17.87, 27.28, 25.42, 11.63, 14.99, 15.18, 12.30, 21.86, 22.32, 21.68, 19.79, 21.10, 28.59, 20.84, 8.78, 13.94, 11.50, 20.07, 18.22, 27.37, 17.00, 20.22, 13.06, 12.66, 15.42, 28.02, 11.57, 16.34, 18.11, 17.81, 25.69, 24.24, 18.75, 17.91, 7.53, 21.13, 15.60, 15.33, 24.60, 16.53, 13.45, 14.72, 15.81, 20.45, 19.90, 25.98, 22.23, 13.33, 29.39, 9.27, 27.14, 27.83, 16.29, 23.16, 24.39, 13.58, 15.98, 15.55, 17.96, 16.66, 24.17, 9.07, 20.11, 17.50, 10.86, 27.34, 10.90, 18.42, 23.78, 18.85, 16.27, 16.42, 12.64, 21.56, 25.65, 43.93, 32.69, 17.37, 7.45, 19.12, 21.94, 16.49, 25.72, 13.28, 20.78, 17.16, 18.72, 20.58, 20.72, 21.92, 12.33, 18.86, 15.28, 16.02, 21.02, 14.46, 15.74, 13.95, 11.00, 19.59, 20.69, 23.51, 18.75, 15.60, 15.96, 11.54, 19.65, 15.09


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 11, 2013)

[05:05:59] <Faz> 20.31 with pll parity
[05:06:10] <Faz> deng

pls


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice solve Mollerz


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 11, 2013)

not bad faz


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2013)

10.95 ao50

Beats my previous by 2~? seconds.

Skewb ofc


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 11, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Nice solve Mollerz



I know right?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2013)

11.65, 12.36, 11.58, 8.46, 12.61, 13.56, (4.21), (14.38), 11.70, 13.35, (14.24), 7.50, 12.57, 7.00, 12.96, 12.77, 11.51, 13.11, (16.03), 9.39, 12.79, 13.59, 11.42, 7.63, 8.50, 5.98, 7.66, 7.77, 8.67, 7.78, 6.19, 11.05, 10.64, 8.61, 10.12, 7.18, 9.83, (4.46), 11.65, 12.98, 8.69, (4.77), 7.34, 9.49, 5.94, 8.57, 10.05, 8.99, 9.54, 8.19

9.98 ao50
8.31 ao12
7.28 ao5

Included warmup. No time to roll first 15~ horrible solves.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2013)

number of times: 197/199
best time: 1.55
worst time: 15.71

current avg5: 4.82 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 2.42 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 4.08 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 3.22 (σ = 0.70)

current avg50: 4.16 (σ = 1.12)
best avg50: 3.78 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 4.07 (σ = 1.04)
best avg100: 3.92 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 4.05 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 4.14

With my new Lingpo, I really like it. Almost all the solves were fails though


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> I know right?


Yeah, I didn't think it was even possible to get PLL parity on a 3x3... 

(in other news Faz is a crazy mf)


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 11, 2013)

3x3 pb av12

Average of 12: 10.05
1. (8.07) U2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 F D L F U' F U2 R' B' R' D' 
2. 9.61 B R2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 F L' R' F' R' D L F' U2 B D 
3. 11.01 D' R B' R B R F' U' L' D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U 
4. 8.35 U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B F' L' U' B F' U B' D2 
5. 10.34 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' L' D' B F R' U2 B R2 B2 U' 
6. 11.04 R F B' U' R' B2 U R B' U2 R F2 B2 U2 R' L' D2 L' U2 B2 
7. 8.95 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F U' L2 R U L' R2 U2 B2 U' 
8. (14.15) U R L' F' R F2 R' L U' L' U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 F2 R D2 
9. 11.76 D2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U' L' F L D' F' U2 R B' D 
10. 9.55 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U F' D' F' R D' L' U F' R B L' 
11. 8.11 L2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' L D B' D2 F 
12. 11.81 L R2 B2 L' D2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 R' U' R' F R' U' B D2 L' B U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 11, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 11.65, 12.36, 11.58, 8.46, 12.61, 13.56, (4.21), (14.38), 11.70, 13.35, (14.24), 7.50, 12.57, 7.00, 12.96, 12.77, 11.51, 13.11, (16.03), 9.39, 12.79, 13.59, 11.42, 7.63, 8.50, 5.98, 7.66, 7.77, 8.67, 7.78, 6.19, 11.05, 10.64, 8.61, 10.12, 7.18, 9.83, (4.46), 11.65, 12.98, 8.69, (4.77), 7.34, 9.49, 5.94, 8.57, 10.05, 8.99, 9.54, 8.19
> 
> 9.98 ao50
> 8.31 ao12
> ...



Slowly catching up to me


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 11, 2013)

Skewb:

7.63 avg5
8.18 avg12
8.90 avg50
9.42 avg100

Would roll, but I need to catch the bus.



Spoiler



In case qqtimer fails:
59.38, 21.40, 12.45, 23.37, 34.49, 11.83, 20.11, 17.05, 21.72, 10.39, 9.23, 14.07, 12.37, 11.07, 19.53, 24.01, 15.37, 10.10, 12.04, 14.70, 25.98, 7.67, 19.12, 14.70, 9.88, 14.23, 16.34, 15.12, 11.42, 15.49, 10.63, 13.98, 9.79, 11.49, 14.70, 11.53, 11.15, 11.43, 8.81, 8.56, 8.70, 16.43, 9.74, 12.23, 17.59, 14.29, 15.54, 16.73, 10.95, 17.13, 14.35, 11.38, 8.32, 12.35, 14.27, 13.09, 9.08, 17.67, 8.24, 16.10, 8.65, 16.52, 15.84, 11.38, 12.51, 12.59, 13.71, 9.71, 13.83, 14.77, 13.24, 12.94, 11.98, 8.48, 11.98, 26.87, 5.77, 12.05, 15.98, 14.36, 10.89, 5.38, 13.31, 12.11, 9.29, 8.79, 9.63, 15.47, 10.63, 9.36, 14.78, 16.79, 6.98, 11.18, 11.75, 14.50, 12.17, 12.50, 9.07, 12.99, 10.70, 8.33, 8.57, 10.02, 9.51, 14.78, 12.40, 10.29, 9.34, 11.79, 9.90, 11.88, 13.09, 19.15, 8.09, 48.15, 8.93, 7.95, 11.13, 19.55, 10.55, 12.66, 8.91, 11.94, 13.69, 13.29, 12.01, 19.99, 12.15, 28.59, 13.93, 11.98, 8.66, 12.90, 7.13, 12.44, 8.33, 14.98, 11.10, 18.15, 12.90, 22.67, 11.90, 12.76, 12.98, 9.71, 10.78, 9.67, 12.83, 9.99, 11.03, 16.09, 9.86, 17.10, 11.10, 11.46, 10.68, 10.09, 10.07, 11.78, 15.05, 15.41, 11.12, 12.29, 19.73, 22.11, 9.42, 21.35, 19.94, 14.55, 13.60, 14.93, 12.30, 17.27, 12.72, 4.04, 12.69, 16.77, 10.08, 14.13, 9.57, 11.98, 14.45, 7.62, 9.91, 13.13, 10.36, 12.08, 12.30, 7.41, 9.01, 13.62, 10.26, 13.21, 8.02, 16.45, 13.29, 12.15, 10.72, 13.03, 26.32, 9.95, 18.97, 9.04, 11.37, 19.33, 26.76, 14.37, 12.08, 16.86, 10.86, 16.69, 8.48, 12.01, 15.26, 10.70, 13.61, 12.41, 13.40, 11.10, 13.57, 11.58, 13.27, 14.99, 10.69, 13.98, 9.66, 7.79, 12.70, 8.09, 15.73, 9.21, 13.30, 17.20, 13.07, 13.24, 9.99, 10.49, 5.32, 10.92, 11.23, 14.43, 11.37, 10.74, 13.66, 13.59, 16.03, 7.92, 6.88, 12.05, 9.37, 17.85, 17.46, 17.35, 23.81, 16.64, 25.76, 22.49, 9.70, 16.51, 15.79, 11.90, 13.48, 14.22, 11.27, 12.68, 22.96, 8.07, 4.73, 12.08, 12.82, 13.70, 12.23, 12.03, 17.71, 5.47, 10.16, 13.29, 11.80, 12.81, 20.94, 12.14, 13.99, 27.36, 15.00, 15.33, 11.54, 19.63, 24.93, 11.95, 10.57, 22.08, 12.66, 11.82, 14.70, 14.02, 14.86, 14.94, 14.48, 17.84, 23.54, 21.05, 14.61, 15.68, 20.51, 12.00, 22.47, 11.04, 21.02, 15.01, 13.12, 17.45, 9.73, 9.42, 25.87, 36.79, 43.06, 12.11, 8.58, 24.83, 16.57, 14.11, 8.68, 15.31, 16.75, 11.43, 11.57, 13.58, 6.70, 9.79, 8.91, 12.06, 14.92, 14.71, 7.49, 12.76, 7.61, 13.54, 8.12, 14.68, 11.87, 11.74, 13.39, 9.83, 13.46, 14.45, 13.45, 13.33, 9.19, 13.13, 13.33, 15.06, 10.89, 9.97, 15.41, 13.22, 34.39, 16.85, 10.05, 11.24, 17.58, 15.31, 12.46, 16.07, 10.22, 15.85, 13.24, 11.85, 8.07, 12.50, 10.49, 11.48, 11.37, 13.01, 14.29, 9.23, 11.91, 13.11, 24.90, 11.85, 9.17, 5.08, 10.51, 14.71, 7.75, 12.17, 11.39, 10.54, 9.03, 7.62, 14.24, 8.27, 14.91, 6.94, 8.35, 10.88, 8.40, 6.09, 7.39, 8.98, 7.93, 7.81, 10.09, 15.50, 9.08, 7.12, 5.94, 11.44, 9.01, 12.07, 11.65, 16.49, 13.59, 13.87, 6.81, 13.46, 18.68, 9.83, 15.65, 20.67, 15.17, 12.31, 14.04, 14.26, 11.22, 13.05, 12.09, 8.19, 10.05, 11.23, 10.22, 18.01, 17.60, 12.07, 9.12, 10.58, 15.91, 31.78, 7.60, 28.22, 14.18, 17.65, 8.18, 13.86, 14.61, 20.12, 11.79, 17.81, 23.05, 13.98, 11.55, 14.99, 11.83, 10.19, 11.75, 14.82, 11.78, 35.13, 7.70, 9.96, 12.39, 11.16, 9.55, 12.18, 17.18, 9.32, 15.32, 7.43, 6.24, 8.62, 20.36, 9.32, 12.82, 16.87, 11.43, 7.31, 18.21, 8.31, 9.01, 9.16, 6.41, 10.30, 9.58, 8.83, 7.96, 8.45, 10.43, 10.80, 8.87, 13.60, 12.99, 11.11, 12.51, 9.78, 8.22, 8.36, 10.94, 13.39, 11.68, 8.21, 11.35, 8.66, 9.40, 6.54, 8.54, 10.79, 10.35, 14.79, 8.28, 8.51, 12.56, 13.66, 11.68, 13.17, 9.91, 9.54, 9.51, 6.10, 15.14, 11.51, 9.74, 12.44, 12.59, 13.04, 10.84, 10.46, 9.82, 8.69, 10.45, 9.38, 9.61, 11.71, 12.01, 8.90, 10.65, 10.79, 4.71, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 8.07, 9.51, 9.84, 10.66, 4.98, 8.02, 8.93, 12.91, 11.12, 8.07, 11.75, 9.83, 9.77, 8.88, 11.15, 9.22, 11.03, 8.40, 4.00, 10.12, 12.18, 11.95, 11.54, 9.94, 10.72, 4.77, 9.61, 8.35, 6.89, 11.12, 11.02, 11.17, 8.02, 8.75, 14.67, 10.82, 9.76, 13.51, 10.74, 11.21, 9.20, 11.57, 11.02, 9.21, 10.83, 9.27, 13.10, 9.26, 8.28, 9.96, 10.72, 10.42, 9.91, 8.18, 7.01, 7.20, 9.08, 9.05, 9.87, 8.91, 10.61, 8.69, 11.95, 10.25, 8.51, 9.34, 11.18, 8.96, 10.38, 12.10, 11.61, 9.55, 8.79, 10.69, 9.20, 6.53, 9.75, 9.17, 10.57, 14.20, 8.61, 9.03, 13.56, 16.67, 10.61, 9.52, 10.22, 12.71, 8.40, 7.47, 11.28, 11.34, 16.02, 9.04, 9.46, 11.49, 13.39, 9.88, 10.64, 8.36, 7.71, 9.91, 9.16, 8.77, 11.07, 14.68, 14.38, 9.14, 7.68, 9.91, 7.85, 8.47, 8.99, 8.29, 20.42, 9.70, 8.60, 9.24, 6.88, 7.29, 10.17, 8.79, 7.72, 10.53, 17.82, 10.14, 10.09, 6.69, 9.62, 9.90, 22.49, 6.48, 13.47, 10.34, 9.01, 11.66, 10.71, 9.09, 9.65, 9.26, 9.10, 9.41, 7.70, 11.04, 9.78, 11.63, 8.89, 12.00, 15.74, 8.87, 14.07, 11.53, 11.55, 11.71, 8.28, 7.51, 7.49, 9.38, 13.80, 11.91, 6.60, 11.65, 9.36, 8.78, 9.99, 9.89, 10.02, 9.00, 7.81, 12.22, 7.46, 8.32, 6.72, 7.62, 9.76, 8.47, 8.42, 12.46, 11.73, 10.91, 10.49, 7.83, 10.42, 7.98, 9.05, 7.11, 8.96, 9.19, 6.17, 9.51, 9.74, 11.30, 9.46, 6.82, 8.33, 10.46, 9.84, 10.19, 6.94, 10.19, 7.69, 7.78, 7.43, 9.74, 9.61, 6.27, 7.82, 11.72, 8.32, 8.37, 7.23, 7.84, 7.99


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2013)

First square-1 session in some time

number of times: 15/16
best time: 17.68
worst time: 31.87

current avg5: 24.53 (σ = 4.71)
best avg5: 21.75 (σ = 2.24)

current avg12: 24.26 (σ = 3.91)
best avg12: 23.12 (σ = 3.69)

session avg: 24.37 (σ = 4.06)
session mean: 23.92

Really bad, probably because I'm really tired.


----------



## JHLuka (Dec 11, 2013)

New PB: 15.79. Lol-scramble =) 
I'm barely sub-25, lolwut. =p

SCRAMBLE: (white on top, green on front) D2 R L' D2 R D' R B' D R2 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 F U2 R2 F2


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 11, 2013)

19.07 average of 12


----------



## uvafan (Dec 11, 2013)

Pyraminx: 4.36 avg12, 4.75 avg50, 4.96 avg100


----------



## kcl (Dec 11, 2013)

YESS FULLSTEP 7

(7.82)U R' B L2 D2 B' U F2 B L F2 L2 B U2 F' B2 U2 F2

Third one.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 11, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Pyraminx: 4.36 avg12, 4.75 avg50, 4.96 avg100


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 11, 2013)

Just got a pb single by over a second on one of the most awful solves I have ever done in the past few months.

(11.12) B2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R B' U B L B2 D U L' B' F2

x' y R' L' D R' D F'
y' U' R U R' U R' U' R L' U L
R U R' U y R U' R'
U R' U2 R U y L U L'
U R U R' y' U R' U' R
R' U' R' F R F' U R U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 11, 2013)

HOLY C R A P

Average of 12: 1.985
1. 1.949 F R' F2 R U' F U2 R' U 
2. 1.825 U F R F R U F2 R2 U' 
3. 2.224 F' R' U' R2 F2 U F R U' 
4. 2.220 R F' U2 F U' F R F2 U2 R' 
5. (3.021) U' F U' R2 U R' F U R2 
6. 1.750 F' R' F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 
7. 1.514 R' U' F2 U2 F' U R' F U' R' 
8. 1.666 U' R' U R2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U' 
9. 2.062 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U' 
10. (1.486) U2 F' U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' (iirc this is right, I just did green with F' U' R U R' then F sexy F')
11. 2.440 U' F U' F U R U2 R' U' 
12. 2.203 R2 F' R' U2 F' R' F R2 U

6-10 are 1.643 ao5, pb if you don't count the 1.59x with the +2 that i didn't mention 

NO WAY!

P.S. I'm pretty sure scrambles are right, but sometimes mixed up with other ones. You can tell if they were right or not based on the time for some of them. 

EDIT: Because I'm bored, I did key bored.

Average of 12: 1.847
1. 1.680 U' R2 U F2 U R' U' R2 U2 
2. 1.824 R U' R F2 R U' F2 R' U' 
3. 1.593 R F U R' F2 U2 R' F' R' 
4. 2.393 F2 U2 F2 U' F' R U2 R' F 
5. 1.968 U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U' 
6. 1.321 R2 F U2 R F R F R2 U' 
7. 2.169 U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F U' F2 
8. (2.960) R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 F R' U' 
9. (1.144) U' R F' U F U' R F2 U2 
10. 2.032 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F R' U' R' 
11. 1.753 U' F' R2 U F' U' F2 U R' U' 
12. 1.736 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' F U' R 

Didn't want to get all used to it and all, so I did just 25 solves. It's so much more fast paced than stack mat. And faster times! xD


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 12, 2013)

Switched back to my old 5x5... it's so much better!

Average of 12: 1:23.36

1.	1:17.93	Dw2 Uw' U' Fw2 R F L2 Dw2 L R D L' D2 Rw B' D2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 L R2 U2 Rw' R D' Uw L2 D2 B2 Bw' Fw' F2 U Bw F2 U' L' Rw' B2 L R Uw L Rw Dw B' Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw R B2 Fw2 Uw Fw F D B2 R2 Fw2
2.	1:20.71	L' Dw' R2 Uw2 R' D' F2 U R U2 B Bw' L Lw2 Rw' R D' Bw' D R' D' R D Uw' Fw R D Dw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw Rw Fw Dw Bw' F2 Rw F2 L2 F' L Bw' Fw2 F' Dw' Fw Rw2 B' Lw F2
3.	1:23.44	Bw2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw2 U' Lw Dw' Uw U' Rw2 Bw R Fw L D' U2 Rw B Dw2 Rw Dw' Uw U B' F2 L R2 U2 L2 F Lw2 F2 Rw' F' Dw2 Uw U L Uw U' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' B2 F Dw2 B2 Bw Fw' F' Lw' B' Lw Rw R2 Bw Uw' L' Lw
4.	1:21.71	Rw2 Bw2 Fw U2 Lw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 U Fw' D U2 B Bw' Fw2 F' L' D2 Dw' U2 Lw' Rw Fw F R' Bw Dw2 Fw D2 Rw F' U Lw B2 Rw' F' Lw D' Uw2 Lw U2 F L2 R' D L Dw' Uw' F Rw' R Uw2 F' Lw2 Bw' Rw' R' Dw Lw2 Dw'
5.	1:21.30	D' Rw2 U Fw2 F D' Lw R' B2 Bw Fw U' L' Uw Rw Uw' U' B' D' U2 B L2 Lw2 D2 Dw U' B2 L2 B' D2 Dw2 Uw' L D U2 R2 D Uw Fw2 F Dw' Bw U' R' D U Lw D Uw U2 Rw2 D' Dw2 L' Lw' Fw' Uw2 B Dw Uw2
6.	1:21.69	R2 Uw' R Uw2 Fw' U' Fw' L B2 Bw' Fw F' Dw' Bw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 L Rw' R2 U' F Lw D2 Uw B2 F' D B' Bw' Fw' F' R D' Dw' Uw U L Lw' Rw' Dw2 L2 R Bw2 Fw2 Rw F2 L Rw B' F' U R B Bw' F R' U2 Bw' Fw
7.	1:20.49	Dw2 F2 R' Dw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw R Fw2 U' Rw2 U2 B Bw2 Fw' F' Dw2 U' B' D' F D2 Uw U2 B D' Dw' Uw Bw R2 D Dw' U Fw2 R U Lw2 R2 U' Lw' Rw2 D' Uw U2 Bw' Lw2 Rw R2 Dw2 L2 R B D2 Bw2 Fw
8.	1:27.74	R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' B2 Fw D Dw2 Uw2 U Lw2 Dw' L Bw' Lw Rw Fw D' Lw Fw F D Rw2 F' Uw2 Lw' Rw D Fw2 D Lw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 R D B D2 Rw2 Dw2 U Rw U2 Bw2 Lw U' Lw Rw' Fw' R2 D Dw2 Rw Bw2
9.	(1:39.83)	F2 Lw' Fw L Rw R' Dw B D Dw2 Uw2 U2 R2 Bw' D' Dw' Uw U L B2 F D Rw Bw' Fw R' U' L' Lw2 Rw R' Bw L Lw Dw Bw Dw2 L2 Lw' F2 D2 Uw L' Lw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw' Dw Bw F' Rw' U' Fw' D
10.	(1:11.24)	U Bw' Uw' Rw2 B' Bw Fw' F' Uw B2 Fw' Uw' Rw Dw B' R Uw' Lw' D' Uw L2 Rw R F' R2 B' Fw R Uw2 B Dw' Uw U Lw Dw' U L Lw B U R2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Fw' F' U' Lw' D2 Uw Fw2 L' R Uw' L2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw2
11.	1:30.52	Fw2 F D2 Uw' Lw2 B' L Rw R' Bw Dw B2 Bw' Fw' F' Dw Uw U' B Bw' Fw F2 D2 Fw' Uw2 L B Bw2 F Lw2 Bw' Lw B' Bw2 R Dw L' Uw L' Bw' Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw B' F2 Lw' R2 Dw Fw' Dw
12.	1:28.04	D Bw F U2 B Lw Rw' R D' Bw Lw D Uw2 L Lw R' B2 Bw Fw' F2 D' Rw R B Lw2 R' D' F2 L' Lw2 R2 Bw' U' B2 Lw' D2 Rw2 R' B' Fw F2 R Fw' Uw B2 D2 Dw' Uw U' L' R' D' Dw2 Rw' B' L' D B' Dw Bw'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sub-20 single.
Finally.
19.05 - Scramble = R' B2 U' L F' U' L' B' L' U F L F2 U B2 U F' D2 L D' F' D' B' L2 D'


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 12, 2013)

Yay more skewb!
best avg5: 6.93
best avg12: 7.65
best avg50: 8.65
best avg100: 8.75


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 12, 2013)

While everyone's practicing Skewb I'm still waiting on mine in the mail lol


----------



## uvafan (Dec 12, 2013)

Average of 12: 4.27
1. 4.49 L B' U R U B R' B' l' r b'
2. 2.93 L U B' U R' l u'
3. (8.40) B U R B R U' L R' l r' b u
4. 4.74 R L' B' L R L U r' b u
5. 2.76 L R' U' R U' L U l' r b'
6. 4.72 L R L R U L U L' l b'
7. (2.70) R B' U B L' B' L'
8. 3.56 R B R L' R U B' l' r' b'
9. 5.00 U L B L B L' R U L b u
10. 5.68 B U' R L' U R L' B' r' b u
11. 3.90 R B R' L U' R L' l b'
12. 4.92 U' B U L B U L' B' l' r'


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 12, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> While everyone's practicing Skewb I'm still waiting on mine in the mail lol



I know that feel, I won't have a skewb in my possession until this weekend


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 12, 2013)

Decided to do my first ever feet solves cause i was bored

number of times: 26/26
best time: 1:56.787
worst time: 3:34.004

current mo3: 2:10.618 (σ = 15.54)
best mo3: 2:01.806 (σ = 4.92) *Sub-NR* 0_o

current avg5: 2:05.421 (σ = 3.00)
best avg5: 2:05.421 (σ = 3.00)

current avg12: 2:24.707 (σ = 19.96)
best avg12: 2:24.707 (σ = 19.96)

session avg: 2:35.852 (σ = 21.43)
session mean: 2:37.130



Spoiler: Times



3:18.220, 2:26.905, 2:39.170, 3:34.004, 3:09.253, 2:35.862, 2:14.496, 2:32.898, 2:58.282, 2:20.596, 2:19.785, 3:23.848, 2:51.488, 2:26.633, 2:26.454, 2:29.552, 2:56.511, 2:04.486, 2:30.623, 2:55.750, 3:10.089, 2:02.004, 2:06.626, 1:56.787, 2:27.434+, 2:07.634



And now my feet feel really funny, sort of like my left hand when i do to many OH solves in one session


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 12, 2013)

wtf pyraminx

4.45, 3.92, (6.46), 4.99, (2.92) = 4.45 average

I don't even remember how I learned to solve it like six months ago


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 12, 2013)

3.10 U' B' U L' B' U B' R' B' R' B' L R' U' B' L' U' B U' R L' R U L' U

6.76, (3.10), 6.50, (10.74), 7.05 = 6.77 PB


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 12, 2013)

(9.77), (11.54), 10.69, 10.84, 10.20 = 10.58 Pb by 0.01

10.22, 10.83, (13.21), 11.48, 10.80, 11.87, 12.34, (9.77), 11.54, 10.69, 10.84, 10.20 = 11.08


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 12, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.67
1. 9.22 U B' L2 U' L U2 F2 L U R F2 U2 D2 R D2 R D2 R B2 R2
2. 11.18 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' U2 R F R2 B2 D B2 L
3. 9.65 R D F2 D F U F D' B' U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L'
4. 11.06 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D F' L2 B' L' D R2 D' R'
5. 11.96 B' L2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F D' F' L B' L' U' R B' U2 R2 U2
6. 9.42 R D2 R D2 R' D2 R U' F L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 D R2 D' L2
7. (15.55) L2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 U' L' B' R' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' F
8. 9.71 B' R' U' L' U2 B R2 U' L2 F' R U2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2
9. 7.78 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' D2 F' L' D2 B U B2 F2
10. (7.70) F2 L D F' R' L F D F' U B' R2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 L2 B'
11. 8.79 R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 F' R D' F' U' B2 L B F R' B2
12. 7.90 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U R D B R' B2 F' D2 U' R' F 

In it is this:


Average of 5: 8.16
1. (9.71) B' R' U' L' U2 B R2 U' L2 F' R U2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2
2. 7.78 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' D2 F' L' D2 B U B2 F2
3. (7.70) F2 L D F' R' L F D F' U B' R2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 L2 B'
4. 8.79 R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 F' R D' F' U' B2 L B F R' B2
5. 7.90 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U R D B R' B2 F' D2 U' R' F


----------



## Username (Dec 12, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Average of 12: 9.67
> 1. 9.22 U B' L2 U' L U2 F2 L U R F2 U2 D2 R D2 R D2 R B2 R2
> 2. 11.18 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' U2 R F R2 B2 D B2 L
> 3. 9.65 R D F2 D F U F D' B' U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L'
> ...



whoa wat

doesn't beat my ao12, but dat ao5


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 12, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Average of 12: 9.67
> 1. 9.22 U B' L2 U' L U2 F2 L U R F2 U2 D2 R D2 R D2 R B2 R2
> 2. 11.18 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' U2 R F R2 B2 D B2 L
> 3. 9.65 R D F2 D F U F D' B' U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L'
> ...



Noice


----------



## Whyitell (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my first sub 1 minute single, also made my best average of 12. I started around a month ago, Im using a cluster**** of methods that I have learnt. I cant be arsed to learn full fredich method. One day, one day....
http://i.imgur.com/baoADNP.jpg


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 12, 2013)

Whyitell said:


> Got my first sub 1 minute single, also made my best average of 12. I started around a month ago, Im using a cluster**** of methods that I have learnt. I cant be arsed to learn full fredich method. One day, one day....
> http://i.imgur.com/baoADNP.jpg



What timer is that?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 12, 2013)

18.61 Double Factory 3x3 Solve with BWCuber!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 12, 2013)

2x2
1.90 ao5
2.25 ao12
2.55 ao50
2.64 ao100
2.78 ao300


----------



## kcl (Dec 12, 2013)

FINALLY A SUB 7

(6.92)B' U D R2 D2 R2 U R F2 U F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 F'

Really pissed, should be sub 6 also. Got to OLL on like 4 and got so nervous.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 12, 2013)

3x3 PB Average of 12
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-12
avg of 12: 15.22

Time List:
1. 13.95 F' B' L F L B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B D B' F L U' R2 D R2 B' L' B' D' L B' 
2. 15.32 L2 B' D2 F L2 U L' D2 R2 D B' F' D' R' D L R' U' F' D' F2 R2 F' L2 F' 
3. 13.10 D2 F2 B2 R' L D B2 R2 D U B2 U B D' L2 D' R U D' L D B L' U' R 
4. 15.19 B' D2 B2 D B' R L2 D' F L' F R' B' D2 U R D2 L B F' R L' D' B L2 
5. (19.35) B U2 F2 U L U2 F' B' L' F' D' F2 B R B' U' R' U B D R U2 F' D B 
6. 15.71 U2 D2 R U' B' U' F2 D2 B L B2 L R U R' U' D2 F R' U D2 R B' F R 
7. (12.78) U F2 B U2 D L' U' F R' B D' R U' R U' B2 F R2 D F2 R' U' B2 D F 
8. 16.82 B2 D L D2 F2 D' B' R' F' R U2 B F D' B2 D R D' L2 D2 B L' F R U' 
9. 16.27 R U F D F D R F2 L2 U B U L2 U' L D' B' R B2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 D' 
10. 13.50 D2 U' R' B L' D2 F R' U2 B L' U B F R2 L2 B R2 L' B D2 U' R' F2 L' 
11. 16.26 U' D' R' U2 L2 U2 D' L2 D U2 B R' B D' U' F' D F' R' F2 D L2 F B R' 
12. 16.08 B2 R U F2 R U B F' R F' D2 U2 L' B' F L' F' L F' U D L B' L D'


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 12, 2013)

AW HAY!!!!!!!!!! a new 3x3 PB 22.21 F2 L' D U F2 D' U' L2 U L' U2 R' B2 F R D R' D' F D2 R2 U2 R' F R' cube Dayan Panshi


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> best mo3: 2:01.806 (σ = 4.92) *Sub-NR* 0_o



Not just sub NR, sub OcR 

Can you get faster at feet please? Feet clock and square-1 are adding a lot to Oceania's sum of ranks (though square-1 won't for much longer with Feliks AND Jay practising it.)

Aim for top 20


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 12, 2013)

4-8 are 6.87 ao5

Average of 12: 7.48
1. 7.36 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B D R D2 L U' L' F U2 R2 
2. 8.99 R U D' L' D2 F2 U' L' D F R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 
3. 7.36 U2 R B2 L D2 L U2 L B2 R D' L2 B F2 L D B' L' F2 U 
4. 7.22 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 F L2 D2 B' D' L' B' F' 
5. 6.77 R' B U' B2 R' F2 L B' U' F2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' 
6. 6.46 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' L U2 F R B L R2 F2 L' 
7. 7.72 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R D' R2 B F' L U2 B2 F L 
8. 6.63 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B L F L' D' U' B L2 R 
9. 8.99 F L2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 R2 B' U2 F R D U' R B' R F L B2 R' 
10. 7.27 L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 L B' D' F L R' B2 
11. (11.20) U2 B' R2 B2 L2 U' L D' F R F2 B L2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 
12. (6.38) F' R2 F' R D' F U R D' L2 U2 D2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B'


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 13, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 4-8 are 6.87 ao5
> 
> Average of 12: 7.48
> 1. 7.36 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B D R D2 L U' L' F U2 R2
> ...



omg Bill


----------



## Julian (Dec 13, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 4-8 are 6.87 ao5
> 
> Average of 12: 7.48
> 1. 7.36 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B D R D2 L U' L' F U2 R2
> ...


Awesome, man.


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> omg Bill





Julian said:


> Awesome, man.



Thanks, guys.


----------



## kcl (Dec 13, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 4-8 are 6.87 ao5
> 
> Average of 12: 7.48
> 1. 7.36 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B D R D2 L U' L' F U2 R2
> ...



I don't even.. I got a 6.92 today which is insane for me. An ao5 better than that is just.. Wow. Awesome job man!


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I don't even.. I got a 6.92 today which is insane for me. An ao5 better than that is just.. Wow. Awesome job man!


Thanks, I've been trying to get sub 7 for a while. The 7.72 was extremely easy so I thought I had failed again...but I got a 6 on the next solve lol.


----------



## rj (Dec 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> FINALLY A SUB 7
> 
> (6.92)B' U D R2 D2 R2 U R F2 U F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 F'
> 
> Really pissed, should be sub 6 also. Got to OLL on like 4 and got so nervous.



Turn timer updating off. You're slow.


----------



## kcl (Dec 13, 2013)

rj said:


> Turn timer updating off. You're slow.



It wasn't cause I looked at timer. I realized how short the solve was.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 13, 2013)

1:14.26 mega avg12 = 1:07.63, 1:08.97, 1:09.48, 1:13.88, 1:18.85, 1:01.63, 1:14.48, 1:11.91, 1:21.73, 1:19.42, 1:18.60, 1:19.37


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 13, 2013)

yayay moar skewb PBs

best avg5: 6.40
best avg12: 7.50
best avg50: 8.27
best avg100: 8.47 
best avg1000: 10.84


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 13, 2013)

Holy balls Antoine. Are you going to the comp Sarah is on January 11?

I'm averaging about 10.5, but I've done about 250-300 solves since the announcement so you deserve to be that fast


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 13, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Holy balls Antoine. Are you going to the comp Sarah is on January 11?
> 
> I'm averaging about 10.5, but I've done about 250-300 solves since the announcement so you deserve to be that fast



No, too far.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 13, 2013)

1. 23.56 L2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 B U' L2 D' B2 F L D U' L' 
2. 20.39 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F' D' B R' D' L' B2 U' L U2 
3. 18.21 B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B U R2 D B' R U L B L' 
4. 20.75 R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U2 B' L2 D' L U' B' R' F' D' 
5. (25.97) R B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L R2 U2 L' B' D' R B2 F' L B L2 D2 R D 
6. 22.32 D2 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R U' B2 F U2 L2 D B' R B2 
7. 19.45 D2 R2 B U2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 F2 U L' D' L2 F D2 R' B' U R' 
8. 20.48 B2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L U' F' D' U' L F' R' D2 
9. 22.49 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 F U R B2 F U2 L' U L2 F2 R' 
10. 21.50 F2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' L' U2 R B L' D F' L U' 
11. (15.48) U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' R' F D' L' D2 R U2 F' 
12. 22.03 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 L B2 R F' L D' R2 F' D R2 B U2 R 

What  my pb ao5 before today was 21.88 xD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 13, 2013)

First sub-17 ao12 - 16.79
Beat my pb by .76


Spoiler



1. 17.64 R' F' D2 L F U R F2 D' B' U2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 
2. 15.83 B2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B U2 R F L' R' F' U2 
3. 16.86 F L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R F U2 R D' B' U' F R2 
4. 15.52 L2 F2 R F2 L U2 B2 R D2 U2 L' U' R' F D2 U2 L' F L2 D 
5. (14.71) U B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R' F' U L2 B' D2 R' B2 D L' 
6. 17.21 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L R D' R B' L' D' F D' 
7. 17.66 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' F' L2 F' R' U' B2 D' L F' U2 B' R D2 
8. (19.77) L2 F' U L2 D F L' F2 U R U2 R' L' F2 L D2 F2 L F2 
9. 17.41 B2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' L' R F' R' D U F' D L R 
10. 16.71 B2 L B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 D L2 B' R' F L D' R F2 D' 
11. 17.04 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 B' U L' B R2 U' R F U' R' 
12. 16.05 L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R' U' L' B2 L' B2 D' B'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 13, 2013)

Have been doing only Square-1 these days.

Square-1: 34.63 mean of 500

best single 14.62
best mean of 3- 19.55
best average of 5- 23.86
best average of 12- 26.37
best avg50: 31.26
best avg100: 31.85

Single: 178. 14.62 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)

avg5 (first 3 solves are PB mo3)



Spoiler



avg of 5: 23.86

Time List:
1. 23.61 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, -2) 
2. (17.00) (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
3. 18.05 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. (33.39) (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(1, 0) 
5. 29.91 (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)



avg12: 


Spoiler



avg of 12: 26.37

Time List:
1. 23.61 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, -2) 
2. (17.00) (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
3. 18.05 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. (33.39) (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(1, 0) 
5. 29.91 (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4) 
6. 32.94 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5) 
7. 22.90 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
8. 30.68 (-5, -3)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -5)/(4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3) 
9. 28.16 (1, 3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -4) 
10. 26.00 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
11. 27.72 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
12. 23.78 (3, -1)/(-3, 6)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/


----------



## ottozing (Dec 13, 2013)

1.83 2x2 average of 100


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 13, 2013)

12. (19.86) L2 U' R' B L D2 R' B2 L F2 B' L2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B

First OH sub 20 
sune + Jb Perm


----------



## Lid (Dec 13, 2013)

Skewb "practice", a12 & single PB

13.20, 18.47, 18.38, 19.99, 12.35, 18.77, (*11.95*), 14.05, 14.94, (31.07), 15.61, 18.40 = *16.42*


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 13, 2013)

WTF! 4 days ago I was averaging 25 secs O.O I'm improving 1 second a day!
21.43 ao100 Rubik's Cube



Spoiler: Time List



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-13
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 15.69
worst: 28.56

mean of 3
current: 20.99 (σ = 3.48)
best: 18.82 (σ = 2.64)

avg of 5
current: 20.48 (σ = 1.00)
best: 19.67 (σ = 1.88)

avg of 12
current: 20.92 (σ = 2.00)
best: 20.81 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 50
current: 21.43 (σ = 1.95)
best: 21.30 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 100
current: 21.43 (σ = 1.99)
best: 21.43 (σ = 1.99)

Average: 21.43 (σ = 1.99)
Mean: 21.46

Time List:
1. 20.31 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' F U2 L2 R2 D' R 
2. 20.11 D' F U' L F' L2 B R' F2 D' R' D2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 
3. 22.56 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 F D2 F2 U' F' U2 B2 F2 R B2 L' B' F 
4. 25.01 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U B' F2 L B U F2 D L' B' 
5. 19.34 L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U L B' R U2 F L' F D R 
6. 20.31 F R' L' D2 L2 B2 U F' D' R' D F2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D L2 D2 
7. 19.04 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 L' B' D R2 U2 B' F2 D' U' L U2 
8. 23.58 R D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 R' B U F2 L B2 D2 B D' B' L2 
9. 19.74 F2 D2 L B D R' U' F' R' B U' F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 
10. 24.86 R2 B U2 B' L2 U' R2 D2 B U2 R' B2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 R' F2 R 
11. 20.45 B2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F' L2 R' D' R F2 L R B U F 
12. 22.15 B' U' B D L' U2 F' R' U' R D' R2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 
13. 22.07 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 U' B R' D F' R D2 L' U2 
14. 21.53 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R' U' B D' B L R' B' F2 R 
15. 19.85 L2 D2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L U' L' D U' B F D R F' U 
16. 18.69 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D F2 L' B D U2 B2 R' D' F2 D2 F' 
17. 22.36 F D' L B L' U F' L F U F R2 F' U2 D2 B U2 D2 F' R2 L2 
18. 21.75 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 D L2 F' L2 R D' L F2 U R' U2 R 
19. 20.39 F2 L' B2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R' F2 U' B F L2 R' U 
20. 17.18 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 B' L' U R F' D2 F' D B2 U' 
21. 19.35 D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 L' D2 L' B L2 U2 L2 U B2 R' B2 U' 
22. 26.06 R' U2 R' F' D' R' L D2 B R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
23. 24.72 D' F2 R2 F' U' F2 B L' B U2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 
24. 20.59 B R2 F R D2 F D L' F' L U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U 
25. 20.36 B U B2 R2 U2 F L' F' B' R' B2 U D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 
26. 21.50 D2 U2 B2 L R2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R' D R F R2 B F D L2 B 
27. 21.30 D2 L' D2 F' R B R D2 B U F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D L2 
28. 16.18 R2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' U' F U2 B2 F' L F L F' 
29. 21.99 D2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 F R' D R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 B' 
30. 21.81 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B' R2 F U R' F' L' B2 U2 R 
31. 21.32 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 B R' F U' R B' L' U R' D' F' U' 
32. 23.34 F2 B U' F U' L' D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 
33. 21.98 U2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B' F2 D' L' B R2 B D B2 R2 
34. 25.92 L2 F2 R L2 D F' L' F' L F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 L2 D2 
35. 24.99 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U F' R2 B U' L' U F2 R2 
36. 20.58 U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F L F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F R' U F2 
37. 18.98 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L' U2 F' D' R' U' R2 U2 R' 
38. 22.89 L2 D L D R B R B L D2 F R2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 F U2 
39. 17.16 R2 F D L D2 B U' B' L U D2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L B2 R2 
40. 23.27 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 L F2 R D' U' L F' D' R' B U2 L' U 
41. 23.84 R U R D' L' B U F2 R' U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 
42. 20.94 B' R2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 R' U' L F2 R2 
43. 21.12 D F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F L F2 R' B' L D L' R' 
44. 21.55 U D' B D R2 B R' B R2 F' U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 
45. 28.19 U F2 R U' B L F' R' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 
46. 15.69 B R2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 D' B' L U' F' R B D' U' L2 
47. 24.66 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 R D2 F2 R D F R2 D F D L' B2 D 
48. 20.13 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U L R2 B D2 F' U B2 L U' R2 
49. 21.96 F2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 R B2 L2 B2 R2 D B L U' B' R U2 L' D' B2 
50. 18.15 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L' F R2 F2 L' F' D2 U 
51. 24.00 F' R U' D' B' R D' L' D R F2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 U2 
52. 17.85 F B' R2 F2 D B L F2 U R' B2 R' F2 R U2 D2 B2 R 
53. 20.43 D2 U2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D L D L2 D' R 
54. 20.52 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F' D L' U L2 D' B L U R2 
55. 26.30 B2 U2 D' F U2 R2 L U' B R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 
56. 19.54 R' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 R U B2 L2 B' F L D' L2 D2 
57. 23.83 B2 U B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D F2 L' B2 F' L D F L D2 U L 
58. 21.62 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' B2 F U 
59. 18.50 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D' B2 L' U' R B' L' U' R U' R2 U 
60. 24.39 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 D' R2 F R' B F2 R' F D B' R' U' 
61. 21.66 B2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 R B' D L D B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 
62. 22.68 L2 D2 B D2 U2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B2 L D F2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 L 
63. 19.70 R2 F U2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B L U' R F' R2 D' L B R 
64. 19.72 L U R' L F D B2 R' U L' F2 B D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 
65. 24.63 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 D F R B2 R D2 B R' B F' 
66. 28.56 U R2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L R' D' B F D L' F' R2 F 
67. 18.08 L' D2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R F2 L' R' D B R' F' L B U' B D L 
68. 20.66 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R U' B2 F U2 L F U2 R2 B 
69. 23.75 L2 F D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R F' R2 D' B2 F2 L F2 L U 
70. 21.72 D2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' L D' R' F' L2 U B 
71. 20.17 F' U D2 B2 R L U R' F2 B D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 
72. 23.54 F L F2 B L2 B2 U D' F L B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 B' L2 
73. 19.09 B2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 D U R D2 B U2 L' R F D U B2 
74. 21.32 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L F R D R' D R2 B' D' 
75. 16.05 F B2 D' B' R' D' R D F' R2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B 
76. 24.85 U F2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L B' F U2 R' D F' R F2 R2 
77. 20.20 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D B' U2 B2 F2 L' B L' B L' U2 
78. 21.23 D' B L F B R2 F2 U R D' B L2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B 
79. 17.58 D B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 F L B2 F' R2 
80. 21.69 D' L2 F' L' U F R U2 B L U' F2 U' D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 
81. 22.43 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' B' L' R' B F U R' B D U' 
82. 23.88 U2 D2 F' U' D' B' L U R U' F2 L D2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L' 
83. 24.10 F' B R2 L U R L2 B R F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 
84. 21.97 B2 D R2 F L2 U' D' L' U' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B 
85. 22.77 L2 B' R2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' L' D U F2 L D' F2 R2 
86. 20.64 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F U' B' R2 D R F' L2 D2 F' 
87. 21.75 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L D L B2 L D B' F2 U2 R2 
88. 20.82 D' R2 L F' B U' F2 D B' R' B R2 B' L2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 
89. 25.85 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R F L R2 U B' R B R2 F2 
90. 18.91 B R U2 F L' U2 F' B R F2 U' R2 U2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 L2 
91. 23.11 D' R' D2 L B2 U' D' F' B2 R' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U F2 D2 
92. 17.94 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B R2 F U2 F' R' D2 L' F' U' R2 F D' U2 
93. 19.77 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B' U2 F2 R D F' L' U' B' D' R' B2 F 
94. 20.95 B L' B2 U' F R' D' R' U' B' R2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D 
95. 22.83 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B R U' B2 L' R D U L2 
96. 19.45 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B2 F' R D2 L' D' L2 U2 B U2 R2 U' 
97. 20.55 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 D' U F2 R F L' D' U' L' B' L2 U' B' 
98. 24.21 F2 R' L' B D B D2 B R' D' B2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 
99. 21.45 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U L2 F D2 B' D2 R U L' B' F' U2 
100. 17.30 D2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B' L R B F2 L2 U' L' F


----------



## Torch (Dec 13, 2013)

Skewb

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 4.53
worst time: 1:07.53

current avg5: 13.59 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 10.83 (σ = 1.20)

current avg12: 14.38 (σ = 3.44)
best avg12: 12.93 (σ = 2.52)

current avg100: 15.90 (σ = 2.74)
best avg100: 15.51 (σ = 2.86)

current avg1000: 18.46 (σ = 4.08)
best avg1000: 18.46 (σ = 4.08)

session avg: 18.46 (σ = 4.08)
session mean: 18.90

Why is everyone faster than me?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2013)

First sub-60 on the 3x3. Too many F2L pauses.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2013)

17.68 OH PB single


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 14, 2013)

Hype 5x5 at 10pm

*1:22.02 avg12 and 1:19.87 avg5
*
1.	1:19.30	D' Dw' Uw2 B' L Lw2 Rw' R' U' B2 L Dw2 Bw' F Uw Bw' L2 D' U' Rw' Dw2 Uw' U L' B2 D' Rw' F2 L2 Fw D U Lw R' Dw U2 L' F2 Dw' Uw L' Uw2 R' D2 Dw2 Uw2 B' L2 D' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' Fw2 F' Dw Uw L2 D2 Rw
*2.	1:18.31	Fw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 F' D' F D' Bw' Lw Bw' Lw B Bw' F Rw Dw' Uw2 U' L' Lw2 Bw2 Fw L2 R2 B2 R D Dw R Dw B2 Dw R' Dw U Lw2 Dw' Uw2 F2 Uw2 L F2 L' Uw2 Bw Dw' Bw2 Fw' F' Dw' Fw2 Rw D2 L Bw L' R2 B Fw'
3.	1:21.42	Uw Lw2 Rw2 Fw Lw' Rw' D' Rw2 Dw' F2 Lw Fw' D2 U' Rw' Fw2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 R Bw2 U Lw F L2 Dw Bw' L Uw2 F2 U' B2 D' Dw Uw U' B' Dw L' B2 F2 U' Lw2 B L' Rw2 F' R2 Bw' Rw' Fw R B Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R' Uw B2
4.	1:19.88	B2 L2 Bw' Fw L' Lw Dw Rw Uw2 Rw Bw2 L D Uw' R Uw U2 Fw L' D2 Dw2 Uw U' Rw D' Dw Uw U F2 D2 Rw' U2 L Lw2 U Fw2 F2 L Lw2 R F' D' Bw2 Uw B' Bw2 Fw Dw2 L2 Lw Rw2 B Bw2 Fw2 Rw U2 Rw R D2 Dw2
5.	(1:27.69)	Bw' L Uw' U' F Lw R2 D' Dw U Rw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U R Dw Rw' U' Fw Rw2 Bw Fw' F' Rw' D2 Dw' F Lw' U F' L2 Rw F2 Rw Bw2 L' Dw2 B2 Lw Rw2 R' B' Fw' Uw Rw2 B' Bw' R' Fw' F2 Lw2 D2 Dw Uw U' B2 Rw' Fw' Rw'
6.	(1:13.81)	U B2 Bw Fw Lw2 D L' U2 R2 F2 L' Rw' D Dw L2 Lw Rw B Bw2 Dw' Uw U L2 Lw Bw D' B' Bw F L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' R2 Dw B' Fw D U' F' D2 U2 F' Lw Rw' Uw2 B2 D L2 Rw2 R' D2 B' Lw' B L2 Lw' B2*
7.	1:23.34	Uw' L2 R' Uw B2 Bw Fw2 F2 D2 Fw' F Lw Uw F' R2 B' Uw2 B2 D Dw' Uw2 B' Bw L2 Fw2 D Uw' L' F' U' Fw' L2 Rw' Uw Lw2 Bw2 L' D' L R2 F2 L Lw2 Rw R2 Dw Uw' U Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw U2 F' D' B' R Dw' Rw Fw'
8.	1:26.74	D2 Dw2 Uw U L2 D2 Dw R U2 B D2 B' Lw2 F' U B Uw F' D' Uw2 U' Lw Uw2 U L' R Bw U2 Rw' U' Lw' Rw Fw2 L' Rw' R Fw2 F' L' Lw Uw' Lw R2 Dw L2 Lw Rw' B2 Bw Fw F2 L Bw2 F L' Bw' Rw' Dw Uw U
9.	1:14.76	L2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 L Lw R2 D2 L2 Lw2 Rw F2 Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' B' F2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw Rw' B L' D2 Uw2 U2 L' B' L2 R' Bw' Uw R2 U Fw2 D Uw F2 R' Fw L2 R2 Dw2 Lw R' B' Bw' Dw2 Lw' R' Uw2 U2 F' L' Lw B' Dw
10.	1:23.92	D L2 Lw Rw' Bw D2 Uw' Fw2 L' Lw' Dw' Fw Dw2 Uw' L R Bw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 Fw2 F' L' Lw Rw' U' Rw2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 F' D' R B' Bw F D' L D Uw' U L Rw R Uw2 B Bw2 Uw' Bw' F2 U2 B' F' Dw2 Lw' Rw Bw' Fw' L D'
11.	1:27.55	F' Lw Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw' Dw Uw2 F Dw U B' Lw2 Bw2 R' U B2 Bw2 Lw Bw2 Fw F2 Uw' R' D2 Dw Uw U L2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 F L2 R Dw2 L' Dw2 Uw' U Fw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 D' Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' L U2 Fw2 D2 R2 Dw2 U B'
12.	1:24.97	B2 D2 Dw F D2 Dw' U Fw2 L' Rw2 R Dw' U' L2 Rw' U R' Bw' Fw' F U2 B' Bw2 Fw F R U L Dw' Lw' B Dw Lw Uw' Lw R Uw Lw Rw R B Bw' Fw2 L' Rw' R B' Rw F' Rw2 Dw2 B2 F2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' R' Bw' L2 Fw


----------



## CubeSurfer (Dec 14, 2013)

Finally reached my goal of learning 4-look LL a few weeks ago. I have a 35.08 average of 5 now.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 14, 2013)

1.32 official 2x2 single


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 1.32 official 2x2 single



Wow congrats you must be very proud of yourself!!!


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2013)

16.66 Ao50. SS Aurora = improvement. No solves that were 2x.yz or 3x.yz.


Spoiler



sup-5.5 sd and mean and average more than a second apart


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 14, 2013)

I did some clock. I couldn't quite get sub-20 average of 12, but I've still improved heaps.

14.63 PB single
23.94, 16.81, (15.27), 16.41, (29.84) = 19.05 PB average of 5
19.75, 19.27, (30.68), 20.36, 21.18, 18.52, 22.03, 20.84, 23.08, 18.33, 19.75, (14.63) = 20.31 PB average of 12


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 14, 2013)

Rob told me to practice 4x4, so I did:

47.18, (39.22), 49.06, (52.84), 43.18, 40.11, 49.20, 44.89, 43.32, 44.13, 42.94, 45.00 = 44.90

Couldn't roll the 47. Rolled the first four solves into a 45.01 average. Never mind.


----------



## Akiro (Dec 14, 2013)

Not that big of an accomplishment but...
I found how to solve the Skewb by myself, without learning any method


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 14, 2013)

2x2
1.74 ao5
2.01 ao12
2.38 ao50
2.45 ao100

I think I'm now consistently faster at 2x2 than pyra.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 14, 2013)

8.76 official 3x3 single.
Fullstep, fruruf, U perm from back


----------



## kcl (Dec 14, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 8.76 official 3x3 single.
> Fullstep, fruruf, U perm from back



Nice job! We aren't tied anymore


----------



## Username (Dec 14, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> 8.76 official 3x3 single.
> Fullstep, fruruf, U perm from back



Jelly.

E: 

Third sub10

Average of 12: 9.93
1. 10.06 D2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R' B F' L' U B D2 B2 R' D 
2. (8.38) D2 F D R2 U' L U D L' B' D B2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 
3. 9.22 F' R D2 F2 B' U2 L U2 R D2 F2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 
4. 10.14 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R F2 D2 F' L' U' L F' 
5. 10.63 L2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 U2 L D2 L F2 U' L' D2 L2 B' U' R' B' L2 F' 
6. 8.81 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 R D2 L R2 F2 U' F' U' L' R' U F U2 B' U 
7. 9.00 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R' B L B' R' D' R' U' R' 
8. 8.59 F2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F R B2 L' B D' B F' L U' R' 
9. (13.91) U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D F' L' F2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D' 
10. 11.49 B2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D U F2 D F R B D B L' D' L' R2 B' 
11. 9.78 R2 F U2 B L2 F2 B' D L' D2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 F D2 L2 B L2 
12. 11.53 R' L B2 U' R' F D B2 U F' B2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 R2 U'


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 14, 2013)

4x4 30.55 official single


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 15, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> Rob told me to practice 4x4, so I did:
> 
> 47.18, (39.22), 49.06, (52.84), 43.18, 40.11, 49.20, 44.89, 43.32, 44.13, 42.94, 45.00 = 44.90
> 
> Couldn't roll the 47. Rolled the first four solves into a 45.01 average. Never mind.



Are you practicing square-1?


----------



## Rubik Cuber (Dec 15, 2013)

sub 25 single. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2013)

Spoiler



times (reset, import):
9.05, 8.47, 11.84, 3.42, 10.61, 9.84, 10.12, 8.22, 7.68, 10.95, 8.71, 10.08, 10.27, 9.17, 10.39, 9.34, 9.02, 10.50, 7.27, 8.13, 11.31, 9.30, 7.93, 10.51, 10.09, 9.14, 8.46, 12.25, 7.46, 6.46, 11.43, 8.91, 9.70, 10.28, 7.04, 8.56, 10.64, 11.34, 11.42, 8.19, 8.35, 9.38, 11.08, 9.36, 9.84, 8.80, 8.42, 8.71, 15.57, 5.96, 9.11, 8.00, 13.58, 8.81, 11.90, 7.75, 8.44, 5.84, 7.27, 8.72, 11.02, 10.27, 9.35, 7.29, 7.61, 9.03, 9.22, 9.36, 10.53, 11.08, 8.35, 9.03, 12.40, 9.63, 9.06, 10.50, 8.49, 9.42, 6.29, 12.13, 9.81, 10.66, 6.38, 7.95, 8.44, 6.41, 15.24, 7.27, 7.10, 9.66, 10.53, 5.50, 7.99, 11.56, 12.81, 11.23, 10.47, 10.48, 7.11, 5.46, 6.72, 8.99, 20.94, 9.67, 9.33, 7.83, 9.01, 11.62, 8.32, 8.36, 8.85, 6.99, 8.97, 14.56



number of times: 114/114
best time: 3.42
worst time: 20.94

best avg5: 7.60 (σ = 1.06)
*best avg12: 8.24 (σ = 1.58)*
*best avg50: 9.03 (σ = 1.48)*
*best avg100: 9.22 (σ = 1.46)*
session avg: 9.27 (σ = 1.44)


skewb


----------



## ottozing (Dec 15, 2013)

5x5

stats: (hide)
number of times: 22/22
best time: 1:13.204
worst time: 1:41.641

current avg5: 1:29.192 (σ = 4.86)
best avg5: 1:20.733 (σ = 2.44)

current avg12: 1:24.735 (σ = 5.59)
best avg12: 1:23.508 (σ = 4.15)

session avg: 1:26.611 (σ = 5.95)
session mean: 1:26.685


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2013)

4x4 PBs (except the single)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 248/250
best time: 43.68
worst time: 3:25.40

current avg5: 1:00.56 (σ = 6.02)
best avg5: 49.36 (σ = 3.55)

current avg12: 55.75 (σ = 4.88)
best avg12: 50.65 (σ = 2.97)

current avg50: 55.63 (σ = 5.09)
best avg50: 53.28 (σ = 4.25)

current avg100: 55.59 (σ = 4.48)
best avg100: 54.39 (σ = 4.36)

session avg: 55.81 (σ = 4.92)
session mean: 57.38

I've been breaking in my new Weisu the past few days.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Not just sub NR, sub OcR
> 
> Can you get faster at feet please? Feet clock and square-1 are adding a lot to Oceania's sum of ranks (though square-1 won't for much longer with Feliks AND Jay practising it.)
> 
> Aim for top 20



I can try 
Its actually pretty fun and might keep my interest for a while, might try some clock as well


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> I can try
> Its actually pretty fun and might keep my interest for a while, might try some clock as well



Here is an Oceania sum of ranks from a few weeks ago thanks to cubizh;

http://pastebin.com/wNw6X0MU

As of then;
Feet 219, clock 145, sq1 50, pyra 11, mega 6, 2x2 3, then 2/1 for the others.

Get on it!


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 5x5
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 22/22
> ...



Darn it XD . Just take away all my second-places one event at a time why don't ya


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 15, 2013)

Clock

13.34 PB single
19.36 (22.44) 16.81 18.53 (13.34) = 18.23 PB average of 5
19.68 15.36 (28.90) 19.46 20.78 19.36 22.44 16.81 18.53 (13.34) 21.63 19.50 = 19.36 PB average of 12

I should really be practising 2x2 instead of clock...


----------



## ottozing (Dec 15, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I should really be practising 2x2 instead of clock...



Yes, you should.....


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2013)

7.88 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 D' F' D' R' D2 U' R' U2 R2 F U'

x2 y
R2 D R2 D'
y' U R' U R L' U L
y R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

58/7.88 = 7.36 TPS

Getting a bunch of 7's... I want more 6's


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

Username said:


> 7.88 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 D' F' D' R' D2 U' R' U2 R2 F U'
> 
> x2 y
> R2 D R2 D'
> ...



Jelly... MUST CATCH UP 

I allow myself 2 months of leeway.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 15, 2013)

sq1

8.409 single lol
13.845 average of 5
15.629 average of 12
17.724 average of 50

hi dene

EDIT: typo :fp


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have no idea... My first solves of the day, literally (How did I start with a 1.4x?!)...

Best 2x2 Average of 100: 2.339 (PB)

Best 2x2 Average of 50: 2.255 (PB)

*Best 2x2 Average of 12: 1.936* (PB)



Spoiler: Times



Average of 100: 2.339
1. 1.461 F2 R' F R F' R F' U R' U' 
2. 2.373 U' R' F' R U R U2 F2 U2 
3. 1.908 R2 F U' F' R U' R F2 U' 
4. 1.578 R F' R' U2 F2 R U2 F U' 
5. 1.731 F U' F' U R' F2 R' F2 U2 
6. 2.146 U2 R2 F' U2 R U' F2 U2 F' 
7. 2.298 U F2 R U' R F' R F' U 
8. 2.039 F R' F' U F2 U R' F R2 
9. 2.515 R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 
10. 3.488 R F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F U2 
11. 1.480 R F U2 R U2 R2 F' U' F' 
12. 2.023 R' F' R F2 U F U R2 U 
13. 1.956 F2 U2 R U' F2 U R F2 U' 
14. 2.489 U2 F' U F' U2 R U R2 U 
15. 2.646 F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' 
16. 2.415 F2 U' F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U' 
17. 2.007 R' U2 F U F2 R U2 R' U 
18. 3.133 F' R' F' U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 
19. 2.368 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 
20. 1.618 F' U R' F R' F' U' R U' 
21. 2.767 F R U' R U' F' U F2 U2 
22. 2.262 F2 U2 R U R2 F' U F U' 
23. 2.023 R2 F2 U R' F R' U' F R' 
24. 1.831 U' R F' R' U2 R F U' F' 
25. 2.095 F U R' U F' R' U2 R U' 
26. 1.624 F' U2 F R2 F R' U2 R U' 
27. 2.718 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 
28. 2.070 U' R2 U' F' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' 
29. 1.924 U R2 U R F' U F R2 U' 
30. 2.672 F2 U F' U2 R' U' F' R' U' 
31. 2.377 R F2 R F' R2 F2 U R' U' 
32. 2.836 R2 F R' F' U R2 F2 U R' U2 
33. (3.924) R U2 R' U R2 F' R U R' 
34. (6.897) R2 F' R U F' R U' F' U2 
35. 2.085 R' U R' U R' F2 U R2 F' 
36. 2.413 R U' F R2 F' R2 F R' U' 
37. 2.325 F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R F2 R2 U2 
38. (1.190) F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R U2 R' U' 
39. 3.105 R U R' U' R U2 F' U R 
40. 2.548 R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 
41. 2.299 U2 R2 U2 R F U2 R' F R' 
42. 1.479 F' U2 F' R F U' F U' R 
43. 2.708 F2 U' F U R' F' U' R' U' 
44. 1.874 U2 R' F2 R F R U2 F' U2 
45. 2.532 R F' U' F2 R F' R' U2 R U' 
46. 2.935 F U R' U R' U F2 U' F' 
47. 2.469 F R' F R2 F' U2 R' F2 U' 
48. 2.204 R2 F' R U' F' U R2 F' U' R' 
49. 2.804 U' F R2 F2 U R' F U' R' U2 
50. 2.173 F2 R' U R' U' R F2 U' F' U' 
51. 2.227 F R' F2 U2 R F' R U R 
52. 2.078 F2 R2 F' R' F2 U R U' F 
53. (6.742) R' F' U F R' F U' F2 U2 
*54. 2.096 F R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F' U' 
55. (1.103) R' U2 F' U F' R F' U2 R' 
56. 1.393 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R' F' 
57. 2.320 U2 R' U R' U F' R F' U2 
58. 2.079 U R' F2 U R F' R2 F' R' 
59. 1.549 F' U F R' F R2 U' R' F 
60. 2.336 U F R2 U' F R' F R' U 
61. 2.155 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U
62. 2.518 R2 U R' F2 U F U2 R' U 
63. 2.282 U' F R2 F' R F' U' F2 R U' 
64. 2.049 F2 R2 U' R' F' U R2 F2 U2 
65. (1.046) F' U2 F' R2 F' R U' F2 U' *
66. 2.386 F R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U2 
67. 1.896 F U' R U2 R U2 F' R2 F' U2 
68. 2.738 R U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F' R' 
69. 2.791 U' F U' R2 F U' R' U2 R 
70. 2.353 R2 F2 R F2 U R2 U R2 U' 
71. 3.633 R F' R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
72. 2.113 U' F2 R U' F U' R U R' 
73. 3.674 U2 F2 R' F R2 F' U R' U2 
74. 2.465 F U2 F2 R F2 R U2 R2 U' 
75. 2.428 F R2 U R' U' F' R' U2 R U' 
76. (12.571) U F' U F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
77. (5.711) U2 F U2 F R2 F' U R2 U' 
78. 1.882 U' R U F' R2 F2 R' F' U' 
79. 2.990 R U R F' R' U R2 U' R2 U' 
80. 2.269 R' U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U 
81. (1.331) U F2 U R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U 
82. 2.280 U2 R2 U F U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
83. 3.794 F U2 R' U R F2 U F' U' 
84. 3.707 U' F R F2 R F2 U' R U 
85. 2.412 F' U F2 U' F R' U F' U' 
86. 1.578 R F' R2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
87. 1.931 F U R' U R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 
88. 2.646 U F' R F2 U R U' F2 U2 
89. 2.361 R' F2 U2 F R' F U' F R' 
90. 2.071 F2 U' F2 U' R U2 F' R2 U2 
91. 2.222 U F' U' R F' U2 F R' U' 
92. 2.390 F R2 F2 R' F' U F' U F' U2 
93. 2.122 F2 U F R2 U' F U2 R' F2 
94. 3.599 F R2 U F' R F R U' F' 
95. 1.885 F R' U2 F' R F R' F2 U 
96. 3.469 R2 U R2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U 
97. 2.545 R F U' F' R2 F U' R U' 
98. 1.653 F2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
99. 2.338 U' F2 R F' R2 U' R U2 R' 
100. (1.174) R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 R'



YESSSS!!!!!!


----------



## imvelox (Dec 15, 2013)

3x3:

Average of 5: *12.78*
1. (*9.27*) D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D' B' F' L' F' U' B' R' U'
2. 13.66 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D F' L2 R B' D' F' U2 L' F R'
3. 10.68 R F B2 U2 L U' D' L' U' L U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
4. (15.92) B U F' D B' R B L2 F R' D2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 L 
5. 14.00 B2 L U2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' D F D2 U R' B' F' L' D2

9.27 PLL SKIP, 10.68 FULL STEP
PB Single and Average of 5
I messed up the average at the end as always


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> sq1
> 
> 8.049 single lol
> 13.845 average of 5
> ...



lol you beat my PB single


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 15, 2013)

All OH PLLs sub 4 yeah!
N-perms are still ~5 at average though


----------



## EMI (Dec 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> sq1
> 
> 8.049 single lol
> 13.845 average of 5
> ...



You're getting close, I need to start practising again :/


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 15, 2013)

2.233 2x2 ao50, scrambles and times missing ;-(


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2013)

Average of 12: 20.24
1. 20.89 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 R F D2 R' F2 U L' R D U' 
2. 18.06 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' R B R' F' D' R' U' B2 
3. 17.64 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 F' U' B U R D' F2 R 
4. 19.67 B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 D' L2 D R2 D R U2 L D' F' D' B2 L' B' F2 
5. (16.86) R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F' L' B2 D' U' R2 D2 L D2 U' 
6. 21.67  U' B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' D L' B U L D' R2 B2 F2 
7. 23.91 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B L' F' D2 R2 D' B2 R2 F L2 
8. 22.20 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 L' B' D2 F2 U' F' R D2 R U 
9. 17.81 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 R' D2 B2 F' D R2 D L F2 L' F U2 
10. 22.89 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L D U F D' R F' L' U2 L' 
11. (28.43) F' U2 D' F R' U R B R F R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 
12. 17.69 L2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' D2 L' F U' R2 D L' D2 F U2 R' 

First 5 are 18.46 PB ao5


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 12: 20.24
> 1. 20.89 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 R F D2 R' F2 U L' R D U'
> 2. 18.06 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' R B R' F' D' R' U' B2
> 3. 17.64 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 F' U' B U R D' F2 R
> ...



OH?


----------



## qaz (Dec 15, 2013)

5x5: 
single: 1:44.25
avg5: 2:08.29 (2:13.11) (1:44.25) 2:00.13 1:49.04 = 1:59.15
avg12: 2:02.79 2:06.55 2:17.56 2:02.90 1:58.80 (2:27.34) 1:56.28 2:08.29 2:13.11 (1:44.25) 2:00.13 1:49.04 = 2:03.55
6x6:
single: 3:37.68
mean3: 3:42.39 3:37.68 3:44.10 = 3:41.39
8x8: 
single: 11:02.31
mean3: 11:46.21 11:26.12 11:02.31 = 11:24.88

all pbs


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

7.92
R' F2 L' B2 L' U2 L B' L' B L D L2 D2 F' D' B2 R2

y'//inspection
R' D R D// cross
.....
.....
T perm
? Can't find it for my life.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 15, 2013)

Consistent avg5: 7.07, (9.15), 7.18, 7.07, (6.10) = *7.11*

7.07, 9.15, 7.18, 7.07, 6.10, (5.65), 7.53, 7.17, (9.44), 8.81, 7.35, 8.46 = *7.59* not quite PB


----------



## EMI (Dec 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Consistent avg5: 7.07, (9.15), 7.18, 7.07, (6.10) = *7.11*



I didn't know you were so fast at 3x3! :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 15, 2013)

EMI said:


> I didn't know you were so fast at 3x3! :O



skewb


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2013)

lol, just timing my F2L compared to my overall average. I get loads of really bad solves because I'm tired, then I get one with a 7.16 second F2L.
LL was high 8 :fp


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2013)

4.83 avg100
 
also this:
Average of 12: 4.17
1. 3.11 L U B' L B R' U' r' b u'
2. 5.61 U' L' B' U' L' B l r' u
3. 4.57 U R' B' L' B U' L' B l
4. (2.83) U' R L' R' U' L R' U' r b
5. (6.40) B R' U' B' R' B' L l r' b u'
6. 4.69 U L' B' L' U' B U' R U' l r b' u
7. 4.04 R' U L' U R' L' U' R' l' r' b' u'
8. 4.09 R L' B' R' L U' R B' b u
9. 5.02 U L B' R U' B U R' r' u'
10. 3.73 L U B' U' R L' R L' l r' b u
11. 3.69 U R U R U R' B U b'
12. 3.16 R' L' R' L B U B r' b' 
the counting 5.61...


----------



## qaz (Dec 15, 2013)

70. 10.52 R2 L2 F2 U F2 D' U F2 U B2 U R D2 F R U' B' F' L2 F' R'

first sub-11

x2 y R2 B2 F' L D2 //cross
y' R U' R' //first pair
y U' R' U2 R y U' R U R' //second pair
U' R' U R U' R' U' R //third pair
y2 U2 R' U R U' R' U R //last pair
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 //PLL

44 moves/10.52s = 4.18 tps


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 16, 2013)

1. 45.90 R B' U u f' F' B2 L D' U2 u' F r' D2 R2 B' F D' F2 U F R u' B2 F2 L2 F' U' L f' R2 D2 L' B D2 U' F2 U' B2 F 
PB, caught on camera 


Spoiler: video


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I have no idea... My first solves of the day, literally (How did I start with a 1.4x?!)...
> 
> Best 2x2 Average of 100: 2.339 (PB)
> 
> ...



Stackmat?


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Stackmat?



Why weren't you this impressed when I posted my 1.88 avg12? It was stackmat.

Accomplishment: Nearly LL skip on 4x4. Adj sway PLL parity


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 16, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Why weren't you this impressed when I posted my 1.88 avg12? It was stackmat.
> 
> Accomplishment: Nearly LL skip on 4x4. Adj sway PLL parity



Cuz I don't check the forum all day long haha. Probably missed it.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Cuz I don't check the forum all day long haha



WHHHHAAAATTTTT?????? 

bj


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Here is an Oceania sum of ranks from a few weeks ago thanks to cubizh;
> 
> http://pastebin.com/wNw6X0MU
> 
> ...



Didnt do any solves (any type) for 3 days while i was away camping and just decided to continue that session of feet

number of times: 45/45
best time: 1:26.849
worst time: 3:34.004

current mo3: 1:52.286 (σ = 17.07)
best mo3: 1:34.805 (σ = 12.85)

current avg5: 1:46.345 (σ = 11.27)
best avg5: 1:37.121 (σ = 11.22)

current avg12: 1:45.895 (σ = 11.73)
best avg12: 1:45.778 (σ = 11.19)

current avg25: 1:57.205 (σ = 13.70)
best avg25: 1:57.205 (σ = 13.70)

session avg: 2:17.020 (σ = 24.94)
session mean: 2:18.410



Spoiler: Times



3:18.220, 2:26.905, 2:39.170, 3:34.004, 3:09.253, 2:35.862, 2:14.496, 2:32.898, 2:58.282, 2:20.596, 2:19.785, 3:23.848, 2:51.488, 2:26.633, 2:26.454, 2:29.552, 2:56.511, 2:04.486, 2:30.623, 2:55.750, 3:10.089, 2:02.004, 2:06.626, 1:56.787, 2:27.434+, 2:07.634, 2:15.494, 2:12.134, 2:14.932, 2:17.517, 1:58.589, 1:35.256, 1:55.880, 1:57.752, 2:01.484, 1:35.564, 1:36.915, 1:44.933, 1:55.322, 1:26.849, 1:49.624, 1:27.941, 2:07.446, 1:33.798, 1:55.613



Only 20 more solves but apparently im basically sub 2 now


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice job, sub 1 is next


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Yes, you should.....



It's just... it's so easy to improve at clock, but so so hard to at 2x2...
I do practice 2x2, but I never get good times and just get so frustrated.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 16, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Only 20 more solves but apparently im basically sub 2 now


Haha you were talking about how silly feet is at nats. Now you're sub OcR.
Next comp: top 100


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Nice job, sub 1 is next



Probably a few more than 20 solves to get there 



CyanSandwich said:


> Haha you were talking about how silly feet is at nats. Now you're sub OcR.
> Next comp: top 100



I still find it silly but i want a good sum of ranks one day so ill need a reasonable effort at feet if im not as good as feliks with all the other events


----------



## ottozing (Dec 16, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> It's just... it's so easy to improve at clock, but so so hard to at 2x2...
> I do practice 2x2, but I never get good times and just get so frustrated.



Have you been learning better algs?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Have you been learning better algs?



I've kind of been trying to, but I have trouble sticking with them.

Edit: 26.22 OH average of 12 with the hand I don't usually use.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2013)

7.18, 7.07, 6.10, (5.65), 7.53, 7.17, (9.44), 8.81, 7.35, 8.46, 5.83, 6.23 = *7.17* PB avg12 

edit: 5.89, 7.24, (4.69), (10.46), 6.21 = *6.45* almost PB


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2013)

3x3 PB 7.26 WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!

R U2 R' F' B' D L2 F2 R U R F' R2 F' L2 F' B' R2 F' U2

x' y' R' D' R y R' y R U' R' U R U R' // XX-Cross
U L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 3rd Pair
L' U L U' L' U L // 4th Pair
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL

wtf

34 moves lol


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 16, 2013)

Not even sub 7 jk GJ


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2013)

10.82 single. 0.1 from PB.



Noahaha said:


> 3x3 PB 7.26 WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


gj. Couldn't your XX-cross also be written as this?
x' y' R' D' R y R' // X-cross
y R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair


----------



## kcl (Dec 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 3x3 PB 7.26 WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!
> 
> R U2 R' F' B' D L2 F2 R U R F' R2 F' L2 F' B' R2 F' U2
> 
> ...



Wtf that was mine until like yesterday..

GJ!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2013)

5.91, (4.05), 6.52, 7.23, (11.73) = *6.55*

edit: (4.05), 6.52, 7.23, (11.73), 5.73 = *6.49*

sub-7 avg12 

5.91, (4.05), 6.52, 7.23, (11.73), 5.73, 8.82, 4.11, 7.11, 6.82, 10.05, 6.93 = *6.92*

stupid counting 10 though


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 16, 2013)

I just got a sub 1:25 avg on 4x4. That's a crazy improvement for me, not too long ago I was at 1:50 avgs. Still use Yau on 4x4, and the cross edges are still my biggest problem


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2013)

lolwat

did some random OH for the first time since AO, and got this:

Average of 5: 10.39
1. 10.61 R2 B U2 L2 F L2 B F2 L2 D2 F2 R U' L' U F L' R2 B F2 R2
2. (9.58) U' R' F' R B R B' U' R B2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2
3. 10.87 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D R2 B' U F2 R' B' R F' L2 R U'
4. 9.68 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B' F2 L R' B D2 F D' F D' U2 F2
5. (17.23) L U2 F D2 L' D L F' U' F2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B R2 L2 F2 U2 

Can't figure out any of the solutions though 
qqtimer probably messed up the scrambles


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 16, 2013)

5x5 Average of 5: 1:22.56
(1:43.21), (1:21.82), 1:22.53, 1:21.96, 1:23.20

I am so happy with this avg because it wasn't stupidly lucky.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lolwat
> 
> did some random OH for the first time since AO, and got this:
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## kcl (Dec 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lolwat
> 
> did some random OH for the first time since AO, and got this:
> 
> ...


Waaaat
Makes me want to not mention the 10.72 2H average I was happy about getting on cam..


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lolwat
> 
> did some random OH for the first time since AO, and got this:
> 
> ...


Wuuuut


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 17, 2013)

wtfstackmat2x2
avg of 5: 1.34
0.70, 1.01, 2.41, 1.91, 1.09

1st scramble: F2 R U R2 F
inspection: z2
FL: F' R2 U' R'
LL:U2
7.143 TPS

2nd scramble: F' U F' R2 U' F'
inspection: y'
First side: R U F2 R F' R
LL skip
5.94 TPS

3rd scramble: 
U' R2 F2 U' F R2 U' R U'
inspection: x'
FL: L F' L' U L R' U2 R2 x'
LL: L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U'
7.054 TPS

4th scramble: U' F U' F2 R F' U' F R'
inspection: x y2
FL: U R U' R U R'
AntiCLL: R' U2 R U R' U R2 F2 R2 U2
8.377 TPS

5th scramble: R2 F2 R U' F U2
inspection: y x
FL: F2 L' U L' F2 L2
LL skip
5.504 TPS

this is legit and pb by like more than half a second.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 17, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> wtfstackmat2x2
> avg of 5: 1.34
> 0.70, 1.01, 2.41, 1.91, 1.09
> 
> ...



Yeah, this is some massive bull****.

EDIT: and there is quite a few reasons for this being a load of bull****

1. The fact that you're saying that 3 of those solutions are "LL skips" especially ones that are canceling into Ortega algs.
2. I don't think I can execute any of these in the times that you did without knowing AUF. 
3. I doubt you can one look at all. Making your 3rd solve nearly impossible to execute that fast.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> this is legit.



Sorry Chris but he says it's legit :/


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 17, 2013)

[h=5]square-1 pb avg5, sub nr

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-17
avg of 5: 21.86

Time List:
1. (30.07) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
2. 22.62 (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)/(-4, -3) 
3. 21.12 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -3)/ 
4. 21.84 (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
5. (17.92) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/[/h]


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2013)

4x4

Average of 12: 48.41
1. 47.43 D u' L B U F B2 r u2 R B' U' r U D2 R2 r2 U R f F' U2 u D2 f r f B2 R' L' F' R B' D F2 r' u' f2 u' D2 
2. 51.08 L F2 L' D r' D2 R B R2 F R' U2 L2 U u D f2 B L' u2 U2 R' D2 B f2 R F' f' B' L2 B L' R2 f' R2 D B2 u R' B2 
3. 51.04 u2 L F U2 f' L' u' B f2 R r2 D2 B' L u2 L u L2 u2 f U u2 F' r2 U' B2 u R2 B L B F L U2 F' R B R L U 
4. (43.29) L' r u' D R2 B' F2 R D u B' f' u U B L f L2 r f u' R2 U2 L D' f2 B' R2 L2 u2 U' D' f' D2 f2 B L2 f' u2 R 
5. 50.69 B' D' B f' r2 L U2 D R2 F' D U' f2 U2 F B L f L f F u D' F' B' L2 D2 L F' L' F2 D' f' B' u' L F L' u' U 
6. (59.28) U r U F2 r R2 f' B R2 B2 u' D2 U L u2 f' R' L2 u' f L' F2 U B2 R2 r2 U F r F' U B2 L' R' U D2 R' B' U B' 
7. 47.34 B D' u' F B' L' B R' B' L' r' D' R U' F' f u' r' f' L2 U R r2 F B' D2 R B' U2 R u2 U2 D r' L' u' D2 L D2 r 
8. 50.54 r2 R2 U2 L' R D' f u' R F' R D2 R' D2 u L2 R r2 f2 u2 F D' f' L f2 U D2 F2 B' f D' r f' U' f2 r2 L' u2 f' F2 
9. 44.07 r2 L u' D' B u' D r' F' B U r' R F' D u B D f2 B2 F D u' F D2 F2 f2 R2 L' F' U f2 u' U B' F2 U' f2 F2 B2 
10. 45.61 U R2 D2 F' D2 L2 u f2 B U u2 f' R' u f' L' B f2 r' u2 f2 F' R F2 f2 D L D2 B' r' U' D R2 L' F B2 u2 U2 B' L 
11. 44.29 L D' f' R F2 r L' f F' R' L' D' F' r2 D2 u' r2 U2 u R' L r U R r2 F' f R F B' u F f2 D' F' D R' L u2 D' 
12. 52.03 D' L2 r' u' r' F2 f2 u' B' L D' L' R U2 u2 D' R D f' u D' L' R' F u2 F u F u L D' B2 f r' U2 R2 f2 U' u F2 

Solves 7-11 make a 45.75 avg5

Wtf. The avg5 is PB by like 4 seconds


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 17, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 4x4
> 
> Average of 12: 48.41
> 1. 47.43 D u' L B U F B2 r u2 R B' U' r U D2 R2 r2 U R f F' U2 u D2 f r f B2 R' L' F' R B' D F2 r' u' f2 u' D2
> ...



That means you defeat your previous PB avg5 with that avg12


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2013)

ottozing said:


> sq1
> 
> 8.409 single lol
> 13.845 average of 5
> ...



Oh yea I gave up on sq1 again. It just doesn't ignite my interest like it used to, and I simply don't have the time to dedicate to getting "fast" again.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2013)

Dene said:


> Oh yea I gave up on sq1 again. It just doesn't ignite my interest like it used to, and I simply don't have the time to dedicate to getting "fast" again.



So you're saying if I START practising again then podium can be Feliks/Jaydn 1st/2nd (no order) and me 3rd? Hmm... tempting.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 17, 2013)

Found another Y perm (21st)
SirWaffle wanted me to get one as a setup to a T-perm (even if the alg is bad)
r' U' R B U' (R U R' U' R F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') U B' R' U r


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 17, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Found another Y perm (21st)
> SirWaffle wanted me to get one as a setup to a T-perm (even if the alg is bad)
> r' U' R B U' (R U R' U' R F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') U B' R' U r



need to edit your sig nub


----------



## soup (Dec 17, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> wtfstackmat2x2
> avg of 5: 1.34
> 0.70, 1.01, 2.41, 1.91, 1.09
> 
> ...



Using 6-move scrambles and getting an average that's ~22% faster than the current world record.. try and make it a bit more believable next time.


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2013)

soup said:


> Using 6-move scrambles and getting an average that's ~22% faster than the current world record.. try and make it a bit more believable next time.


He could've been using an optimal random state scrambler; it's an option on qqTimer. With scrambles like that, it's easily possible to get a sub-wr average, and you can get that many easy scrambles in the same average.


----------



## soup (Dec 17, 2013)

TDM said:


> He could've been using an optimal random state scrambler; it's an option on qqTimer. With scrambles like that, it's easily possible to get a sub-wr average, and you can get that many easy scrambles in the same average.



okso it's not legitimate.. at least he tried.

edit: furthermore the guy avgs ~4 ~ 5 seconds.. dunno what lead him to try and pass off obvious lies as "legit"


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2013)

soup said:


> okso it's not legitimate.. at least he tried.
> 
> edit: furthermore the guy avgs ~4 ~ 5 seconds.. dunno what lead him to try and pass off obvious lies as "legit"


Yes, I never said it was legitimate, I said it was possible. Also, where did you get that average from? His WCA profile? Compare the 3x3 and 4x4 to his Ao12s in his sig. Yes, PBs and comp PBs aren't going to be the same, but they're quite far off. He's obviously improved since his last competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2013)

Decided I should try to remember how to do skewb. Did an average of 50; my first average 10/12 within the 50 was 22.93, my last running average 10/12 within the 50 was 14.63. Nice gradual improvement throughout. Ah, if only improvement could always be this easy!

I think I'm already almost as good as I ever was now. I'm afraid I probably can't get sub-10 average without switching to a non-beginner's method. But I doubt I'll ever practice enough to be able to remember the algs for a non-beginner's method, so I doubt I'll ever get much better.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Decided I should try to remember how to do skewb. Did an average of 50; my first average 10/12 within the 50 was 22.93, my last running average 10/12 within the 50 was 14.63. Nice gradual improvement throughout. Ah, if only improvement could always be this easy!
> 
> I think I'm already almost as good as I ever was now. I'm afraid I probably can't get sub-10 average without switching to a non-beginner's method. But I doubt I'll ever practice enough to be able to remember the algs for a non-beginner's method, so I doubt I'll ever get much better.



I average 9 with a 4 move alg and it's mirror. You just need to know HOW to use them. Layer takes about 5-6 moves, then I use on average 1 alg, sometimes 2 for the next step (combinations of R'FRF' and LF'L'F) then an average of 2, sometimes 3 for the final step.

So;
Layer: 5.5~
Middle step: 6~
Final step: 10~

Total: 21.5~ moves, so to be sub 10 you need slightly over 2 TPS. Most of the solve is spamming the 4 move algs so if there are no pauses you can be sub 10 just by using the algs intelligently.

If you wanted to get sub 10 you'd obviously need to practise a lot, but 2 algs is fine


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I average 9 with a 4 move alg and it's mirror. You just need to know HOW to use them. Layer takes about 5-6 moves, then I use on average 1 alg, sometimes 2 for the next step (combinations of R'FRF' and LF'L'F) then an average of 2, sometimes 3 for the final step.
> 
> So;
> Layer: 5.5~
> ...



Is that Sarah's method? If so, which variation?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 18, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Is that Sarah's method? If so, which variation?



I'm pretty sure he uses a mix between the beginner and intermediate variations.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

No Antoine, I do layer->CLL+any centre->L4C

It's basically a better version of Sarah's intermediate method. I made it back when I got my skewb so I'm hesitant to call it "Sarah's method" when she has published nothing skewb related at the time AFAIK


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 18, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Stackmat?



Yes xD I must beat 1.88 now xD


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 18, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yes xD I must beat 1.88 now xD



No you don't, I'm just lucky+really fast TPS. I'm not even good at 2x2.


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> No Antoine, I do layer->CLL+any centre->L4C
> 
> It's basically a better version of Sarah's intermediate method. I made it back when I got my skewb so I'm hesitant to call it "Sarah's method" when she has published nothing skewb related at the time AFAIK



Tutorial? xD


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 18, 2013)

Results of my first day of skewbing. All using the 1-alg method I figured out this morning, haven't bothered to look at any real methods yet

5.60 single
10.80 avg5
13.25 avg12
14.57 avg50
15.41 avg100


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2013)

15.87 realman 3x3 solve! 

F B' D B2 R B L' D' B' U D' F2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2

It was a 5 second scramble which means 3x3 was sub 10 because I took a second to find a cross..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 18, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yes xD I must beat 1.88 now xD



Geez. Slow down kid XD


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 18, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> wtfstackmat2x2
> avg of 5: 1.34
> 0.70, 1.01, 2.41, 1.91, 1.09
> 
> ...



Your first solve seems like a reverse scramble. Also, your last comp was almost 3 months ago, and you averaged a high 4. If you managed to learn Anti-CLL and one-look into sub 1.5 times, I would be shocked. Also, don't say that you get sub-10 averages when you got a 14 at your last comp. 
Just... stop faking solves.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> Your first solve seems like a reverse scramble. Also, your last comp was almost 3 months ago, and you averaged a high 4. If you managed to learn Anti-CLL and one-look into sub 1.5 times, I would be shocked. Also, don't say that you get sub-10 averages when you got a 14 at your last comp.
> Just... stop faking solves.



All of this^^^

Seriously, would you rather be known as a "slow" cuber, or a "slow" cuber who fakes times? Think about it.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2013)

49.19, 46.71, (49.51), 48.59, (42.29) = 48.16 4x4 avg5

No sup 50 solves  PB single too.

Edit: 42.56 single with OLL parity

Edit 2:

(43.59), 44.40, 45.80, (1:01.22), 47.93 = 46.04 avg5

2nd best ever. The 45.80 had DP.


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.00
worst time: 10.40

current avg5: 4.72 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 3.48 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 4.48 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 3.85 (σ = 0.38)

current avg100: 4.22 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 4.22 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 4.22 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 4.27

Keyboard tho. Need to start practicing in time for Euro


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2013)

Username said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 2.00
> worst time: 10.40
> 
> ...



Euro champ pls


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 18, 2013)

pb 7x7 9.38.xx


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2013)

What just happened
55. (9.23) D B2 F D2 R' F B' R' F' B L B2 F2 R2 D2 B R' B' D L' R' B2 U' L D
PB by 1.49, fullstep with WV

D B2 F D2 R' F B' R' F' B L B2 F2 R2 D2 B R' B' D L' R' B2 U' L D
z2 // Inspection (0/0)
D // Cross (1/1)
R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-1 (7/8)
U L' U' L R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/15)
U D L' U' L D' // F2L-3 (6/21)
d' R U2 R' U2 // WV setup (5/26)
L' U2 R U R' U2 L // WV (7/33)
U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL (10/43)

4.66 TPS (probably a bit more because I do my M2s as R' [r M'], which is 2 moves etm)

I've only ever used weeTimer twice. First time had a sub-15 average of almost 80 solves and PB Ao5/Ao12, this time I've had a PB single by one and a half seconds.

E: just remembered that I told someone how to make fake easy scrambles less than an hour ago. Bad timing :fp


----------



## lucascube (Dec 18, 2013)

Have gotten some pb's in the past week:

1.92 2x2 ao12 stackmat

2.21 2x2 ao50 stackmat

2.30 2x2 ao100 stackmat

8.21 3x3 ao12

Loving the dayan 2x2


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 18, 2013)

4x4 Pbs I set a few days ago.

50.31, 49.78, 59.12, (47.99), 52.46, 1:01.00, 56.08, 52.13, 52.65, (1:05.49), 58.00, 52.26 = 54.38 First 5 is 50.85 Ao5


----------



## lucascube (Dec 18, 2013)

2x2 keyboard pb's:

Average of 12: 1.69
1. 2.46 U R U2 F' U R' U2 F' R' U' 
2. 1.54 U2 F R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U 
3. 1.37 R F U R2 U' R' U' R' U' 
4. 1.58 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F' R F' U' 
5. 1.74 R2 U R' U' R U F' U R U' 
6. 1.36 U' F R2 F U' F' R2 F U2 
7. 1.49 F' R2 U' R2 U R' F U2 F 
8. (1.23) U R' U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U2 (wrong scramble sorry)
9. (2.86) U' F2 R U' F R2 U' F R' 
10. 1.84 U' R2 U' F2 U F' U F2 U' 
11. 1.83 F R2 F' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' 
12. 1.71 F R F' U2 F U' F' U2 F

Solves 4-8 make a 1.48 ao5


----------



## qaz (Dec 18, 2013)

3x3: 12.91 (16.72) 13.66 (11.96) 12.61 = 13.06


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 18, 2013)

lucascube said:


> Have gotten some pb's in the past week:
> 
> 1.92 2x2 ao12 stackmat
> 
> ...



Stop improving -_- you and Steve are gonna make me quit


----------



## lucascube (Dec 18, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Stop improving -_- you and Steve are gonna make me quit



Now time for a good official average


----------



## Kurainu17 (Dec 18, 2013)

P.B avg of 12: 1.66 Bold is 1.47 avg5

Time List:
1. 1.72 U' F2 U' R U R' F2 R2 U 
2. 1.78 U' F' R2 U R U' R' U' F2 
3. 1.74 R2 F' U R2 F2 R2 F R U 
4. 1.64 F' U' F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 
5. 1.58 U' R F' U2 F' R' U R2 U2 
6. 1.84 U' R2 F' R' F U R2 F2 U' 
7. (2.76) U R' F R2 F' U F2 R2 U 
*8. (1.12) U' F2 R F2 R2 U' R U2 F 
9. 1.36 U F U' R2 U F2 R' F U F 
10. 1.38 R U' R2 U F R' U R' U2 
11. 1.90 U F2 R F R2 U2 F U2 R 
12. 1.68 R F' U F R' U2 F2 U' F2*

I think I scrambled wrong(or timer mess up) for the first one though :/


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 18, 2013)

25.39 oh single, oll skip + u perm <3


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 18, 2013)

Kurainu17 said:


> P.B avg of 12: 1.66 Bold is 1.47 avg5
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 1.72 U' F2 U' R U R' F2 R2 U
> ...



Nice! That 1.9 should have been better though


----------



## Kurainu17 (Dec 18, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Nice! That 1.9 should have been better though


Yeah, I blame the nerves.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 18, 2013)

Kurainu17 said:


> P.B avg of 12: 1.66 Bold is 1.47 avg5
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 1.72 U' F2 U' R U R' F2 R2 U
> ...



Stackmat?

You're getting really fast. I remember you from CO.


----------



## Kurainu17 (Dec 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Stackmat?
> 
> You're getting really fast. I remember you from CO.


Yeah. It's easy to get fast though, just 1-look and tps.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 19, 2013)

Single 3x3 pb, 10.61, sorry lost the scramble but was PLL skip. getting my old hands faster step by step.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2013)

Accomplishment: 

Got a new Dayan 2x2 and made it amazing.

Be prepared for some wtf averages.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 19, 2013)

PB Ao12 26.61 Really happy about it because I have been fully CN for about a week and a half (did a color per week for a month) and my times are already better with CN than before.


Spoiler



Dec 18, 2013 6:03:24 PM - 6:17:35 PM

Mean: 26.59
Average: 26.61
Best time: 20.70
Median: 26.82
Worst time: 32.23
Standard deviation: 3.30

Best average of 5: 24.03
2-6 - 26.42 21.88 (29.06) 23.80 (20.70)

Best average of 12: 26.61
1-12 - (32.23) 26.42 21.88 29.06 23.80 (20.70) 30.38 27.22 24.41 28.19 28.89 25.86

1. 32.23 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R B' U F' L' D' U F' R D2 U'
2. 26.42 F2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 L' F U R' D F' R2 U2 B2 U'
3. 21.88 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B L F' D2 B' U' F' R B2 U2
4. 29.06 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F L' D' F' D2 B' R F2 L2 D U'
5. 23.80 D2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F R' L F2 D B L' F L' D' U
6. 20.70 B2 U' L2 D U F2 U B2 R2 D2 R' F R2 D F U' F' D R'
7. 30.38 B2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 D B2 R' L' U R2 F L' B2 D' B2 L D U2
8. 27.22 D B2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 L' D2 F D R U
9. 24.41 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' B U' F' U2 F L D F D U
10. 28.19 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' R B F' D B2 U F U' F
11. 28.89 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 R2 D' B' D' F L' D2 U R'
12. 25.86 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L F D2 R B' U2 F2 U L D U


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2013)

52.65 4x4 avg100


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 19, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Accomplishment:
> 
> Got a new Dayan 2x2 and made it amazing.
> 
> Be prepared for some wtf averages.



Sub-1.5 avg100 pls


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Sub-1.5 avg100 pls



I think saying "wtf averages" set the bar a little too high for myself. Haha.


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I think saying "wtf averages" set the bar a little too high for myself. Haha.



Not if wtf=wow that failed


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 19, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Accomplishment:
> 
> Got a new Dayan 2x2 and made it amazing.
> 
> Be prepared for some wtf averages.



Did you spend your own money on said cube? Cuz if so pretty sure that is a huge accomplishment for you


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 19, 2013)

Spoiler



8.99, 12.28, 10.72, 8.11, 8.82, 9.79, 15.29, 12.56, 10.00, 11.72, 10.47, 8.91, 10.89, 7.82, 15.24, 8.38, 9.75, 9.00, 6.60, 10.50, 10.78, 4.99, 6.99, 5.76, 5.71, 9.47, 8.27, 8.33, 8.55, 10.09, 9.25, 5.26, 9.48, 7.64, 7.89, 12.59, 5.73, 7.74, 11.56, 8.16, 8.38, 9.88, 8.57, 21.37, 6.21, 8.42, 9.65, 9.00, 9.00, 12.22, 7.63, 8.83, 9.86, 8.92, 7.99, 8.72, 10.92, 7.69, 8.60, 10.86, 11.53, 10.27, 10.30, 11.86, 11.00



Skewb
number of times: 65/65
best avg5: 6.15 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 7.71 (σ = 1.64)
best avg50: 8.85 (σ = 1.46)
session avg: 9.33 (σ = 1.55)

Not sure if sub Jay cos he deleted his skewb PB comment D:


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Did you spend your own money on said cube? Cuz if so pretty sure that is a huge accomplishment for you



Nah the cheapo stole his grandpa's cube


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Nah the cheapo stole his grandpa's cube



Stole? We traded


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Stole? We traded



Whatever  you gave him the **** cube for a good cube hahaha


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Whatever  you gave him the **** cube for a good cube hahaha



Because my grampa totally needs a good cube for 1 TPS. 

EDIT: For the public, it was a WitTwo that probably has less than 400 solves on it


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Because my grampa totally needs a good cube for 1 TPS.
> 
> EDIT: For the public, it was a WitTwo that probably has less than 400 solves on it



Dude 1tps takes skill 
Willing to bet it was a wittwo you hated XD


----------



## ottozing (Dec 19, 2013)

Average of 50: 1.778


Spoiler: times



1. 1.373 U' F' U R U' R2 U2 F' U' 
2. 1.716 R' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R 
3. 1.466 F U F2 U R2 U' F2 R U' 
4. 1.420 F' R F U F2 R U' F U' 
5. (3.389+) R F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 F' U' 
6. 1.732 R' F' U2 F R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
7. 1.763 U R' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 
8. 2.012 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R F' U R' 
9. 2.028 U' R2 F' U' R2 F R' U' R' 
10. 1.888 F2 R U' F U2 R2 F R' F U2 
11. 1.388 F' R' F2 U R' F R' U R' 
12. 1.732 U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' R2 U2 
13. 1.778 F U2 F' R' U' R U' F' U' 
14. 2.294 F' R F2 R' F2 U R' U' R 
15. (3.620) R2 U F' U' R' F U' F2 U 
16. 1.482 F U' R2 F' U F R2 F2 U' 
17. 1.841 F' U R' F R F2 R F R 
18. 1.856 U F U' R U' R2 U F' R U2 
19. 1.732 U' R F U2 F U' F2 U R' U' 
20. 2.387 F' R' U F R' F R F' R U' 
21. 1.545 R' U R' F2 U2 R' F' R U' 
22. 1.529 R' F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U' R2 U 
23. (1.217) U F R2 F' R U' R2 F R 
24. (0.671) R U' F R F U F' R2 U' 
25. 1.763 F R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' 
26. 2.464 U' R' U F2 U R' F2 U R' U' 
27. 1.372 U2 R F U R2 F U' R' U' 
28. 1.498 R' F U' F' U F' R2 F U2 
29. 1.466 U2 R U R F R' F R U' 
30. 1.404 F2 U2 R' F' R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
31. 2.605 U' F2 U' R U' R' U2 F R U' 
32. 1.623 U' F' R' F2 R2 F' U F2 U 
33. 2.169 R' U R' U2 R' F2 R F2 U 
34. 1.436 U R U F2 U F U' R' U' 
35. 1.966 U' F2 U F U' R2 U' F2 R' 
36. 1.591 F' R' U2 F U R' F' R U' 
37. 1.529 F U2 R' F' R2 U F' U2 F' U' 
38. (1.232) F R F' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 
39. (2.808) U' F R' F U2 F R' U R' U 
40. 1.467 F' R U2 F' U R' F' R' F2 U' 
41. 1.825 U2 F R' F2 U2 R2 F' R F2 U' 
42. 1.545 U' F R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F U2 
43. 1.622 U R' U F2 R U' R' F U2 
44. 1.825 F2 U F U' R F U2 F2 R' 
45. 2.386 F2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U R U 
46. 2.169 R' F' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
47. 1.888 U2 R2 F2 U F R' F U R2 
48. 2.106 R U F2 R U F2 U F2 R2 
49. 1.825 U' R U F U F' U2 F' U2 
50. 1.747 F2 U' F' U F2 R2 U' F' R' U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Average of 50: 1.778
> 
> 
> Spoiler: times
> ...



gah. 

avg50: 2.19 

I haven't solved 2x2 in a while.


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been cubing for exactly a year today


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You beat by avg5 on this.


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Whe made a separate tread for this didn't whe?


It was locked because there was no point in having one when this thread already exists.
(also it's 'we', not 'whe')


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

9.75 ao5, .01 off PB.


----------



## lucascube (Dec 19, 2013)

2.33 2x2 stackmat ao100. Pretty good


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2013)

lucascube said:


> 2.33 2x2 stackmat ao100. Pretty good



wut. Do you know EG?


----------



## lucascube (Dec 19, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> wut. Do you know EG?



Full cll, 2 cases away from full eg-1, anti-cll, and some oll skip stuff.


----------



## qaz (Dec 19, 2013)

14. 9.88 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 R' D F' R2 L' B R B2 F2 U2 R2

Inspection: x2
B' F2 U R' D2 //cross
y' U2 R' U R //first pair
y R U R' //second pair
y2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R //third pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' //fourth pair
F U R U' R' y L' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL (2-look)
U //AUF

42 moves/9.88 seconds = 4.25 tps

first sub 10!

should have been faster, locked up during oll


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 19, 2013)

lucascube said:


> Full cll, 2 cases away from full eg-1, anti-cll, and some oll skip stuff.



:'( don't take the only event away from me that I'm still good at...


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 19, 2013)

Foinally sub-55! And it's sub-54 too, wol.

48.267, 56.784, 51.309, (48.157), 59.187, 53.539, 54.632, 48.804, (1:01.274), 59.706, 58.953, 48.438 = *53.962*



Spoiler



Average of 12: 53.962
1. 48.267 L2 D L' B' Rw L Fw' Rw2 D B' D' R2 D2 Rw' Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw D' Rw' F2 L2 Uw2 L2 B' F L B R' F D' B2 Rw2 U R D R2 F' D2 Fw' 
2. 56.784 B F' R2 Fw2 L Fw L2 Uw D' U' L2 Fw2 R2 D Uw Fw2 Uw' B F2 Uw2 R U2 L Fw2 F' D2 L2 B Rw Uw' F U2 Rw' U' Uw F2 Rw B' U2 L2 
3. 51.309 B2 Fw L' R Rw B2 L F L2 D' Uw2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw Uw' D2 U' F2 B Rw2 Uw F' Rw' B D R B Rw Uw' L2 D' Fw F' Rw2 B' Uw R L Fw' 
4. (48.157) Uw2 R Uw' D2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw2 R2 Fw F' D' R D U' B2 Uw' D2 R Rw2 U' B' L F R' F R' Rw' D F' U B2 F U' R2 F D2 L' D2 
5. 59.187 Uw U' Fw F2 L Rw2 D2 Fw2 L' D2 L2 Fw B' Uw L' U' F2 Uw B' Uw2 L' D U2 Rw' Fw' B Rw2 Fw' L' D' U' R' Fw2 R2 F' Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Uw 
6. 53.539 Rw' D F' Uw' F' D2 B2 Rw D U' Uw2 F' Rw L2 U R L2 D2 L U B2 L' F2 U R Rw' B' U R' U L' B2 D' B' Fw2 R2 U Rw2 Fw' U2 
7. 54.632 L' Fw Rw L F R2 Uw2 B F Uw' F D' Fw B2 F' Uw' B2 Rw2 U' R2 D' F' Uw' B Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 R' Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw B' R2 Uw2 F2 B' 
8. 48.804 Fw F' R Uw F' R' Uw F2 Fw' Rw' B F2 R' Uw U' B2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F Rw2 L' U2 L2 U D2 L' D' Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw' L2 R2 Rw' Uw' D Fw' D Rw 
9. (1:01.274) L Rw' R' Uw F' B U F2 D2 Uw2 L U' D' Rw' U' B D' U2 Uw' B F' Uw' Fw B2 U R2 Rw L2 Uw' B2 U L F' R L Fw2 Rw2 Uw D U2 
10. 59.706 Uw2 U' Rw D' Rw L D2 Fw' L D2 U Uw2 F2 L' Rw F2 D Rw2 U D2 Fw' D U2 Rw' Uw D2 R D L' R2 B' L U2 D Fw L' Rw' Fw2 L D 
11. 58.953 B U D2 F2 B' Fw' D' U' Rw' Uw' D2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B R' Rw' Uw R2 Fw U2 L F L2 Uw U F U2 F U Uw Fw2 Uw' D2 R U Rw2 D' Uw R' 
12. 48.438 F2 Uw Fw2 F' R2 Rw' F D F' R' Uw' L R F2 Fw Uw' R' B' Fw2 Rw2 R B2 Uw' U2 F' L2 Uw2 U B2 Fw F L' U Uw' L' Rw U2 Rw' D Rw


----------



## kcl (Dec 20, 2013)

Really solid 3x3 solve. 8.16 TPS, first sup 8 in a while. 

(8.57)F' U R' U2 R2 F2 L' U' F R' U' B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2

z2// inspection
L2 F2 u R' u'// cross
L' U2 L U' R' U' R// first pair
U L' U L U' L' U L U' y' L' U L// second pair
U R' U' U' R y L' U' L// third pair
y U' L' U' L U' L' U L// fourth pair
U' U' R' U' R' F R F' U R// OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'// PLL
U' U'// AUF

ETM=70/8.57= 8.168 TPS


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 20, 2013)

9.23 single
15.00 ao5
19.28 ao12

Interesting. Been a while since I solved skewb. Need to finish learning cll+U-center algs.


----------



## kcl (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice average other than the dumb fail at the end. Finally have the right scrambles!

Average: 9.94
Best: 9.10
Worst: 11.58
Mean: 10.10
Standard Deviation: 0.85

1: 9.60R2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 U F2 U R2 U B D' R
2: 9.80D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L D' F D L D2 B D' U2 F2
3: (11.58)F' B2 R2 D' R' U2 B R D2 L B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U2
4: (9.10)B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L D' L' D L D2 F' D' R' U2
5: 10.40R' B' D2 F R2 D2 R2 F' L' U' R U2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R B2 R2 B2


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 20, 2013)

3x3 ao50 stuffs and like what i dont know but yea

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.67
worst time: 18.30

current avg5: 13.57 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 11.62 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 13.14 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 12.46 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 12.93 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 12.99


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 20, 2013)

3x3 (all pbs)

9.36 avg5
(8.63), 9.44, (11.51), 9.05, 9.58

9.97 avg12
8.99, 10.43, 8.63, 9.44, (11.51), 9.05, 9.58, 11.04, 11.39, (8.00), 10.88, 10.23

10.79 avg50
3 8s
11 9s
13 10s
13 11s
9 12s
1 13


----------



## qaz (Dec 20, 2013)

4x4 pbs
54.02 (53.00) 1:00.34 (1:04.25) 56.67 = 57.01
54.02 (53.00) 1:00.34 1:04.25 56.67 1:05.24 1:00.52 55.85 1:01.83 1:00.53 (1:15.09) 54.61 = 59.39

yay finally sub-1 avg12


----------



## justcubes (Dec 20, 2013)

2*2 cube
Best Time: 1.52Worst Time: 4.18


Best average of 5: [size=large]2.57[/size]
1-5 - 2.96 2.21 (4.18) (1.52) 2.54


1. 2.96 F' U2 F U' F R' U2 R2 F
2. 2.21 U R' F' U2 F' R' U' F2
3. 4.18 R U2 F' R' F U2 F' U2 F2 R' U' 
4. 1.52 U R' F' U' F' U R' F'
5. 2.54 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F U' R2 U


----------



## lucascube (Dec 20, 2013)

1.98 2x2 stackmat ao12. Pretty good


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 20, 2013)

lucascube said:


> 1.98 2x2 stackmat ao12. Pretty good



klook, I'm like begging you to go back to 3x3.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 20, 2013)

square-1 avg of 12 pb: 12.57

12.97	(1,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,1) / (6,0)
12.93	(0,-4) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2)
13.60	(1,-3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (0,2) / (-4,1) / (0,-2)
10.38	(4,3) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (0,-4) / (0,-2)
15.10	(1,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,-4)
18.46	(1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (6,0)
9.92 (6,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,3) / (4,0) / (5,0)
9.24 (4,0) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,4) / (1,0)
14.54	(1,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,0) /
11.67	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (6,0)
13.63	(-3,-1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,-2) / (0,4)
10.93	(4,0) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (3,0)


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 20, 2013)

First 3x3 avg100 in a while. Glad to see I'm still sub-10.

best time: 7.55
best avg5: 8.68 
best avg12: 9.30
best avg50: 9.68
best avg100: 9.80


----------



## lucascube (Dec 20, 2013)

2.29 2x2 stackmat ao100. Yay for PB


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2013)

I've always hated this F2L case:





Now I can do it in .41  It's also my TPS PB (sup-17).
E: just noticed that it's alost exactly the same alg I use for a PBL on 2x2.
PBL: L F' R U2' R' U R'
F2L: l F' R U' R' U R'


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 20, 2013)

2.39 2x2 ao100


----------



## Artic (Dec 20, 2013)

TDM said:


> I've always hated this F2L case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use U' R' F R F' R U' R' Very easy and straightforward for me to do.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2013)

Artic said:


> I use U' R' F R F' R U' R' Very easy and straightforward for me to do.


That's also a nice alg. Unfortunately, I hate sledgehammers  The regrip after R' F slows me down.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 21, 2013)

12.52 skewb avg100


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 21, 2013)

3x3 PB - 12.29 B2 U B2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' R' F' L2 F2 R' F2 D R U2

Pll skip. Could've been sub-12, but the solve didn't feel fast so I wasn't really rushing near the end (slow auf). Although that often messes me up.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 21, 2013)

Skewb
8.74 avg5
10.34 avg12
11.55 avg100


----------



## kcl (Dec 21, 2013)

7.995 TPS 3x3 single on cam.. 9.38, 75 ETM lol


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2013)

ETM is a stupid metric. I've seen your reconstructions, you do "U U U' U U U" and count that as 6 moves. I could inflate my TPS by spamming Us whilst looking ahead but it'd slow my times. Stop counting moves stupidly.


----------



## Julian (Dec 21, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> ETM is a stupid metric. I've seen your reconstructions, you do "U U U' U U U" and count that as 6 moves. I could inflate my TPS by spamming Us whilst looking ahead but it'd slow my times. Stop counting moves stupidly.


While I agree, I could also inflate my moves in HTM by doing a bunch of J-perms.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 21, 2013)

Lost my 4x4 nr single (to a 28.86 by https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZAKA01) o wait, I guess that's not an accomplishment 
4x4 35.78 average
5x5 1:05.75 single


----------



## kcl (Dec 21, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> ETM is a stupid metric. I've seen your reconstructions, you do "U U U' U U U" and count that as 6 moves. I could inflate my TPS by spamming Us whilst looking ahead but it'd slow my times. Stop counting moves stupidly.



Not really. I don't try to spam U U'. I prefer not to regrip for double flicks generally, does that mean I spam U's? I'm not counting moves stupidly, I'm counting the way they were actually performed. You wouldn't inflate your TPS. You said it yourself "*but it'd slow my times*". Don't try and attack me for using a very well known and respected turn metric for finding TPS.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 21, 2013)

3.33 pyra avg5 

3.16	U L U L' R B R' L' R B u r' l
3.38	B L R L' B U R B U R' r'
4.65	L U' R B L' R L' R L' B u' r b
3.46	B' L' B R U' L' R' L U' B' l b'
2.94	R B U' R' B' L U R' U' B'


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 21, 2013)

8.25 ao100. 3 5s lol



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.25
1. 8.55 U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U R' U' L2 B2 R B' F' U F L2 
2. 7.54 B2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 F L F U L B U' B L D 
3. 7.49 F R2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 U' B' F2 U F D2 R' B2 U2 R2 
4. 7.38 R2 D' R2 D B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B L' U B' L2 D' R' F' D' R2 
5. 9.30 B2 U2 R D2 L' F2 R2 F2 R U2 L F L' U R' F D2 F2 L U' 
6. 7.44 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L F U L F R2 U B' R' 
7. 8.16 B2 L' U R2 F R2 D' F' U' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 
8. 9.28 R' B2 L' D F' L B R F B2 L' F2 U2 F2 L U2 R B2 R' D2 
9. 8.21 D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 R D L2 R' F' R' F' L' B U 
10. 6.79 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 D' U' R2 B2 U2 F' U L2 D U' F L R D' 
11. (5.80) D2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' L R' U' B U F' L2 
12. 7.99 B2 U2 L U2 F2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L B' L2 B' D2 B U' F' D L2 R 
13. 9.11 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 B D2 L F' L D' U' R' B D2 L' U2 
14. 8.11 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R' F R2 F R B' U' F' L2 
15. 7.08 U' R B D F2 L' B' L2 U R' U D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 U L2 
16. 9.56 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R2 U' L' B' L2 B2 U R' B2 L F2 U2 
17. 7.04 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 F R2 D2 U F R2 U F' D R F2 D F 
18. 7.15 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' R D U' F R F L2 F L' B' D 
19. (10.64) F' L' F B' R' B' D B U' B2 R F2 L D2 L F2 B2 D2 R' F2 
20. 9.00 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U L' D' F' R2 B2 R2 D' R U2 
21. 7.32 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F U B U' F2 U' B2 U2 R F 
22. 8.52 F2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F L2 U2 F2 U B' U' R B' R2 D' B2 U L U 
23. 8.16 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 U L2 F L' R' U2 F' U' L2 D2 B2 R D' 
24. 7.66 U D R' L' D2 F' U2 R2 L' U' R2 F2 R2 B R2 F D2 B' U2 F R2 
25. 8.63 B' R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' D R F L U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 
26. (5.94) L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L D2 L F' R2 F D U B 
27. 9.14 U2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 B' D2 L' F2 D' L R U F L2 F2 R' 
28. (6.61) B D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U R B2 U' R' D L2 B L' R' 
29. 7.30 R2 F L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' U' F2 L' D R D2 R2 F' R' U' 
30. 7.97 D2 F L U2 B2 U' R L F L' U' R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 
31. 8.66 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B' R' F D' L R B L2 
32. 8.92 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 L F2 L2 F L2 U' L2 F' U B' L D' U 
33. 7.52 B' R' D' B2 U' L2 B' U R' D2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 B' 
34. 7.82 L' F2 L R D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D' F' D U R' U2 R B' D2 B2 
35. 7.13 R2 U F D L D R F' L' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' 
36. 9.25 F2 R' B' R' L2 B D F L B U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 B2 D2 
37. 8.34 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 F2 L' F' L' F' D U B F2 U' R 
38. 9.25 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 R F2 R U F' R F U L2 D' B 
39. 8.03 F' D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B D2 F D L2 B2 L D' R' D R' F' 
40. 7.52 L2 U2 F R2 B2 F' L2 B D2 B' D' R' F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U' F' 
41. 9.30 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B' L F L U2 L2 U2 R F2 
42. 10.42 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 F2 L2 R F D B F' L' U L' D B' 
43. 8.63 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' D' B F U2 L2 R' D2 U R 
44. 7.79 B R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 R D F' L U2 L D2 U B' D' 
45. 9.77 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 F R' U2 L' R F' U' L D U' 
46. 8.05 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U F2 U2 B U' R D F D' F' D U F2 
47. 8.49 F' L F' R L2 B U' R2 D2 L' U F2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' L2 D F2 
48. 8.03 R2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' B' R' U2 L F2 D F L' B2 
49. 8.30 D B2 D R2 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 U' F' D2 U2 F D' L U2 L2 F D2 
50. 7.96 R2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B' R F2 L2 B2 U F' R U' B2 R2 
51. 8.64 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L R2 U2 B' L F2 U L D L U' R' B' 
52. 7.63 B2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 L D B' D U' B R2 D B 
53. 8.39 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B D' L U2 B2 U R2 D' R' F' U' 
54. (10.92) U' B' D' L B' R F' D L' B U2 L2 U2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U 
55. 8.66 U2 F2 L U2 L F2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B' D2 U R U' F' 
56. (6.49) D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U B' L2 D B' D2 L F L2 D L2 
57. 8.85 R2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F L' F U2 F2 D' L' B U F 
58. 8.89 B' D L' F2 B2 U' R L2 D F2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F 
59. (15.27) L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 R D F2 R D U' R F D L2 B2 
60. 8.46 F R' F' U' D2 B U' R' D' R2 F' L2 D R2 L2 D L2 U D R2 
61. 8.67 L2 F U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' D' L2 D' R' B F D2 
62. 7.82 F U' B' D F2 U B L' F B U D' B2 D F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 
63. 7.41 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F' R2 D2 U L' F' L' B' R U' B' L' U2 
64. (11.56) U2 R2 F2 L' B' U F D' B2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 F' R2 B2 
65. 7.91 B' U' B2 R D2 R' F' R B2 D' F2 B2 R F2 R U2 L U2 F2 L B2 
66. 7.74 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B F L2 U2 F' L D2 R F' L' D L' R' B' U' 
67. 8.64 L2 F R' U B' R U' F L2 B L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 
68. 7.22 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' B L' R U' L2 F' U B' D' F 
69. 8.02 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' R' F' L R B2 U' L2 U' F U2 
70. 9.08 B R' L D' R B' R B R' U2 B' L2 D2 F' B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' 
71. 9.02 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U F' L D B' D F' R D2 U' B' R' 
72. 7.63 R' D' F2 R' D' F' U L2 F2 L U' L2 D L2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' 
73. 7.11 U F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L D2 B F' L2 F' R' U' R2 D 
74. (5.43) D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B' U L2 F2 L' F' D' U' R 
75. 8.74 D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B R2 F U2 L' B2 D F L R' D L D2 U2 
76. (13.14) D2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 F U' B D2 U2 L2 F' L' R D F 
77. 8.22 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D L F R2 F2 D2 F' D R F U2 
78. 10.08 R F2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 F' L D2 B' U' R' B' L D' R2 
79. 7.60 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' F D' F' L' D2 B2 L B R' 
80. 6.83 F2 R D2 R D2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 B R2 F U R B' F' D' R F 
81. 7.75 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' R U2 F' U' L' R U2 B' D U2 
82. 7.30 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B L' U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' R' B R 
83. 8.64 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U B2 U' L' U' R' B' D2 F' L2 B' F 
84. 10.11 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R B' L' D' B D' U' L2 B' R2 
85. 7.58 R2 F L2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U' L D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B F R 
86. 8.41 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F R D' L2 D' L' R' F2 
87. 8.32 F R' D L' U2 F2 B2 D F' B2 D R2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U B2 
88. 8.21 U' R2 D' L' B' R U2 L' B2 D' F2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 
89. 9.25 L2 F' B' R' B' U2 D2 L2 F2 R D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 
90. 7.30 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R B D' L2 U B D2 R2 F' L' 
91. 7.99 D' R' D' L B' R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 
92. 8.64 D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' F' L' U R D' U B2 L' R2 B F2 D2 
93. 8.08 D F' U B' R L2 B D2 F L B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 
94. 6.74 F2 D F' U2 L' F R B' U2 L U L2 F2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 
95. 8.19 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 B' L2 U B' U' F2 L D' U' B2 F' 
96. 8.60 D R' D2 B' L' U2 F' L' D2 F L2 F R2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 B 
97. 8.34 R' B' R B2 R U' D L F2 U D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 
98. 8.17 U2 B' F2 D2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 D' U' L F L F L D2 
99. 9.45 L B2 D L U2 L' U' F' R D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R 
100. 8.67 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U B' D L2 U2 L' U' L2 R2 B U2


----------



## kcl (Dec 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 8.25 ao100. 3 5s lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn..


----------



## uvafan (Dec 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 8.25 ao100. 3 5s lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely insane!
My accomplishment:
Average of 12: 4.00
1. 3.75 U' B U L U B' R' L' l' r b' u
2. 4.66 L U R B' L B' L R l r' b'
3. 3.04 U B' U' L' U L R U r b u'
4. 4.88 U L' U R U R' U R' l' r' b'
5. 3.81 U B R B L' U L' b' u
6. 4.22 U L' U R U R' U R l u'
7. 3.58 U' L' R U' R' U l' u'
8. (2.90) R' B U' L B R'
9. (6.78) L B L U L' R' U B U' l r' b u
10. 4.35 R U R' B' L B' U L l' b' u'
11. 4.25 L' R U L' U' B U R' r
12. 3.43 U' B U' L U' L' R' B l' r' b u


----------



## cubenut99 (Dec 21, 2013)

9.51 F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R U R2 D L2 F' D L 

My first Sub 10 NL 3x3 solve

Other Pb's broken today were 
Average of 5= 12.66
Average of 12 = 12.97
Average of 50= 13.66
Average of 100= 14.04 ( so close)


----------



## uvafan (Dec 21, 2013)

Pyraminx: 4.51 avg50, 4.75 avg100


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2013)

I suck at 2x2 (this is stackmat btw)...

Best Average of 100: 2.192 (PB)
_Best Average of 50: 2.109 (PB)_
Best Average of 25: 2.036 (PB)
*Best Average of 12: 1.914 (PB)*
Best Average of 5: 1.780 (Solves 95-99, not PB so no special bold/underline/whatever)



Spoiler: Solves



Average of 100: 2.192
1. 2.535 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U R 
2. 1.792 U F2 U R' F U2 R U2 R' 
3. 1.724 F2 U F' U2 F' R' U' F' R2 U' 
4. 3.490 R2 F' U F2 R2 U F' U2 F' 
5. 1.894 R2 U F U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U' 
6. 2.245 R F U' F2 U2 R U' F2 R2 
7. 2.669 U' R F2 R U2 F' U' F2 R U' 
8. 3.216 F' R2 U R U F R' F2 U2 
9. 2.161 U' R' F' R F' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
10. 2.277 R' U R' F U R2 F' U R 
11. 1.699 F2 U' F U2 R' F U2 F' R2 U2 
12. 2.282 F' U' R U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 
13. 2.027 R F' U2 F' U R U2 R U2 
14. 1.843 F R' F2 U' F2 U' R' U R 
15. 2.490 F2 R U' F' R' U R2 F' R' 
16. (1.444) R' U' F2 U R' F R2 F' R' 
17. 1.871 F R U R2 F' R F U2 F U' 
18. 2.171 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 
19. 2.762 F R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U R2 U' 
20. 2.068 R F2 R U' R F2 U2 R2 U2 
21. 2.406 U F U2 F R' F U R' U2 
22. 2.906 F' U F R2 F U' F' R U' 
23. 1.942 R2 F' U2 F U' F U2 F U 
24. 1.864 F R F' R2 F' U' R U2 R' 
25. (1.320) F2 R U' R F' R F2 U R' 
26. 2.795 R' F R' F2 U R' F U R 
27. 2.452 R' U F U F2 U F U' R2 
28. 2.180 F U R2 F U' R U2 R2 U' 
29. 2.534 R2 F' R2 F2 U' F' R' F' R2 
30. (3.612) F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F R2 
31. 2.126 R2 F U' F2 R U R2 U2 F U' 
32. 1.850 U2 F U2 F U' R U2 F2 R 
33. 1.817 F' U F2 R2 U' F R' F U 
34. (3.814) U' R2 U' R' F U2 F R2 F2 
35. 1.916 R2 U F U' R2 U' R2 U' F' 
36. 2.379 U' F' R F U' R' U' F2 U' 
37. 3.361 U' R2 U' R U2 R' F' R2 F' 
38. 2.467 F' U2 F R F2 R2 U R' F' U2 
39. 2.086 R F2 R' U R U2 F' R2 U' 
40. 2.296 U2 R U R2 F2 U F' U R' 
41. 1.966 R F U F2 U' F R' U R' 
42. 2.136 U' F' U2 R F U' F U2 F2 
43. 2.455 F' U' R2 F U' F' R U' R U' 
44. 1.848 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 R F' R U 
45. 2.201 F U' F R' U2 F U2 F' U' 
46. 1.644 U R2 U' R2 F R' F R U2 
47. 2.276 R2 U R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 
48. 2.763 F' U' F' U R F' R U2 R U' 
49. 2.155 U R' U2 R' U F R2 U R 
50. 2.426 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R F U' 
_51. 1.955 R U' F2 R U F2 R' U F2 
52. 2.096 U F2 U2 R' U' F' R U R' 
53. 2.102 F' R2 U2 F U2 R U F2 U' 
54. 2.154 F2 R' U' F U2 R' F' U' R2 
55. 2.458 F R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
56. (1.189) U R U2 R F R2 U2 R' F' 
57. (3.596) R F' R' F' U F2 R' F U2 F' 
58. 1.972 R F2 R' U R2 F R2 F' R 
59. 1.725 U' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F' U2 
60. 2.256 R2 U F' U R' U R F U' 
61. 2.388 U2 F2 R2 U' F R' F R' U' 
62. 3.585 U2 R' U R2 F U' F' U F 
63. 2.104 U F' U' R' F R2 F R U2 
*64. 1.749 F' R U2 R2 F' R' U2 R F' 
65. 1.706 U2 F' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U2 
66. 2.197 U2 R U' R F' U F' U2 F2 
67. 2.037 U2 F' U F' R F R U R2 U' 
68. 3.359 F' R F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' U 
69. 2.289 R' F R F2 R F R' U R2 
70. (1.444) F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
71. 1.736 R' F U F' U R2 U' F2 U 
72. 1.876 R F' R' F U R' U F' R2 U' 
73. 2.007 F2 R U' F U' F U2 F R' U' 
74. 1.790 R U' F R' U' R2 U' R F2 U2 
75. 1.754 F2 R' F' R F' R F' R' U' *
76. 2.948 F2 U2 R F' R U R' U' R2 
77. 2.016 F' R' F2 R U2 R2 F R' U 
78. (1.175) F' U F' R2 F' R' F2 U' R2 
79. 3.054 R' F2 U R2 U' F U R' U 
80. 2.440 U2 R F U F2 U' F R2 U2 
81. 1.589 U R2 U' R2 F R' F' U' F U' 
82. 1.672 F' R' F' R F' R F' U F 
83. 2.525 R2 U2 F' R' F R F' U R' 
84. 1.949 R2 U R' U' R2 F R2 U' R' 
85. (3.654) R' F U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' R2 
86. 1.645 R2 U R2 F' U F R2 U R' 
87. 2.046 F2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U F' U 
88. 1.901 F' R' F U R2 F' U2 F U' 
89. 1.574 U R' U R2 U F' U' F U 
90. 2.109 R2 F2 U F' R' U2 F R' U 
91. (7.737) F R' U2 R U' R F' R U' R2 
92. 2.690 U' F2 U F2 R' F' R U' R' 
93. 1.912 U' R U F R' U F' R F' U' 
94. 2.154 F' U R F' R U2 R U R2 
95. 2.210 F U2 R2 U' F2 U R' F' R U' 
96. 1.762 U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' F R U2 
97. 1.867 R U F2 U R' U F R' U' 
98. 1.539 R F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' F U' 
99. 1.711 R' F' U F2 R F' R U R' 
100. 2.184 R' F U2 R F' U F2 R' F2_


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 21, 2013)

Pretty neat solve:

7.62 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2 F' L B2 D R2 U B' F2 R U 

x z' 
B L' F U2 R2
R U' R' U R' U' R 
y' R U2 R2 U' R
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
y' R U R' U' R U R' 
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R U R U' R' F' U2

57/7.62 = 7.48 TPS
I like that ZBLL :3

another fun solve:
7.97 R F' R U' F' R' F2 U' R U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 
x2
L2 D' L F L
U R' U2 R U 
x' R' U R' U' R U R U'
z' U L' U' L U' L' U L
U2 R' U' R y U' R U R'
U' R U R' U' x D' R' U R U' D x'
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'

64/7.97 = 8.03 TPS


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2013)

After probably half a year of ZZ and getting ~30 OH average and sub-20 2H average, I can finally plan EO in inspection.
Time to start planning EOLines.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 22, 2013)

hahaha

8.88 D U L2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L B F D' R B2 R2 U2 F 

x2 F2 R' y D' R' D'
U2 y2 R' F U' F' R
U L U' L'
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
y2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U'

*35 moves/8.88= 3.9414 TPS*


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 22, 2013)

6.91 U2 L2 B F D2 L2 B U2 R2 B D2 L D2 U' B' D' L B2 U B2 R 

x'
R' F2 R' D2 U' L F' L z'
U L U' L'
R U2 R' y L U L'
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
R' U' y F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

50/6.91 = 7.24 TPS

Dat cross


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I suck at 2x2 (this is stackmat btw)...
> 
> 
> Best Average of 100: 2.192 (PB)
> ...



Wut


----------



## JackJ (Dec 22, 2013)

12.60 avg of 12 on cam! Solves were 13.17, 10.81, 11.84, 13.51, 13.89, (9.70), 14.10, 12.42, 12.06, 12.23, (18.71), 12.01. Not sure I'll upload though. Solves 2-6 were 12.05 avg of 5 too.


----------



## qaz (Dec 22, 2013)

16.45 avg100, 16.19 avg50

also 10.79 single, third sub-11


Spoiler



1. 17.02 D R2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 R2 B' U2 L U' F' U' R D2
2. 16.50 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D R' B' U F' D' B D L2 U R'
3. 14.07 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F' B2 R B2 L D' U2 B2 D B' D'
4. 15.37 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' B U' F' D' R' U2 L'
5. 15.75 D L2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R' F D' U' F' R' F' U2 R B2 U2
6. 16.49 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D R B' F2 L U' F2 U B' L' F'
7. 17.16 F2 D B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' F' L2 B' U' R' L' B2 L2 B' U
8. (12.24) D' B2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 U' R2 U2 B F2 U' R2 L' F2 U F L' B'
9. (13.22) F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B' R' D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' U2 L
10. 15.34 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R D' R B2 R B' F L F D U'
11. 17.75 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D' B F' L2 U' F2 R D L2 B' L2 D'
12. 15.94 D2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 U B' D2 B2 L' F D2 R U' L D2 U2
13. 19.45 U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B D F D' L F2 L' U F' D'
14. 13.72 F2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 B D F2 R' L2 F R2 B2 R
15. 14.58 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 B' R B2 F' R D' R U' B2 R2
16. 15.00 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2 F D R2 F R U2 L' D2
17. 18.92 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U R' D R' U' L' U' L F' U2 B
18. 18.44 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F' L B F2 L D2 F' D' B' U2
19. 18.53 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' L' U R F L' U2 B F2 D U'
20. 17.29 D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R' U2 F2 U2 B L U R' B' L U'
21. 15.78 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 U L U B' L' U2 B2 R' D'
22. 13.95 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B' L B R U F L' U F' D' U'
23. 16.04 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' F U2 L2 U2 R D L' F U2
24. 17.86 U' B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' D U2 B2 L' B D' L2 D R' U2
25. 16.41 U B2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 U R D2 L' U' R D2 F L F2 D' F'
26. 15.83 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L' U' B2 D2 L' B' L2 F2 L F2
27. 15.95 L2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D L B' R2 B' F U2 R' B' U2 L'
28. 16.96 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R' B U L U L D2 R F2 U
29. 16.65 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U B U B' F' R F2 L U2 F' L' U2
30. 16.82 D' B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' U R2 B2 R B D' R L' U'
31. 16.90 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R D2 F' U L2 F' U' L2 B' F' U2
32. 14.84 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L' F' R2 F2 D B' L B L' F2 U2
33. 17.78 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D L' D2 U2 L' F' D2 F D' B' L2 U'
34. 14.49 U R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R U2 F L' D R' D' B' D L2 D2
35. 18.58 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B2 D R' U L2 F2 L2 D2 B' R U' B2 U
36. 17.52 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L B' D B' R' D F2 L2 D2 B
37. 17.16 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' D L' D2 L F' D2 U L2
38. 19.13  L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' B R' U' R F' R B2 U' F' L'
39. 17.84 D2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D F R' B R2 D B2 F' R L2 D U'
40. (24.92) L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B R' D' L' F' U' B2 R2 D L F2
41. 18.46 F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 F' D' L2 U' B D B2 R L' F D
42. 17.77 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 D B' F' L' U B' F L2 D' B R' D2
*43. 15.97 D' B2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L' D' U' B' U' F' R F' R' D'
44. 18.08 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R B L' B' F D' L D' F' L2
45. (11.67) L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B D' R F2 L' U' F2 R2 B' F'
46. 15.49 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R' U B2 L F' L2 B' U2 R D' U2
47. 16.21 D F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' D2 R L F L2 F' L D L2 D
48. 19.88 U R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R' D' R2 U' L F U' L2 B' R' D'
49. 15.42 U F2 D2 B2 U R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R' B' U R2 B' F2 U L U2 F
50. 16.24 U' L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F L' F R2 F D' B' D' R2 U2 L'
51. 15.47 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U2 L B2 L' B D' B2 R D2 B' R U2
52. 14.97 L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D U F' L' D' U' B R2 U2 L B2 F2 U
53. 16.83 U B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U F' R' B' R2 B' R2 L2 U2 L' U2
54. 18.98 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 F' R D' L F2 D' R B U F U2
55. 16.16 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U L' F R2 U2 F' D2 U' F' R L2 U
56. 15.83 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R' D B L B' U' R' F L2 B R'
57. 18.01 B2 D B2 D R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' U B U R' L' U' F' R2 L U'
58. 14.11 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L B2 F' R' D U L F2 D2 B' F
59. 17.13 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F' B2 R' L F' L2 F' D2 L2 U'
60. 16.68 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R B' U R B' R2 L' F2 D F2 D2
61. 16.03 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D' F' U R L' F D L F D' B L'
62. 15.73 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 B' D2 B R' D' F' R' U B R2 U2
63. 13.89 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L F' D2 U B2 U R' U' F L' D2 F'
64. 14.06 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R B L U' F R2 L2 B' D2 F U'
65. 16.12 D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' R U' R F' D' L U2 B' D L' B'
66. 15.38 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L' D' F' L U2 R' L' B U' F R'
67. (21.85) F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D' U2 L2 D' U' L' F2 L F' D' B2 R2 B' D U' L'
68. 18.77 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D U2 L' R2 F' U R' B' F2 L D
69. 17.04 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B R D L2 B2 L' F' L' F R' D'
70. (10.79) U' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F U' R' L2 D U2 L D L B' U'
71. 19.77 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D U2 L2 U F L' U' B2 D R B' R F' U'
72. 16.59 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' F2 L' F2 R' U R' F D B' R2 L2 U'
73. 18.48 U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' B U2 F' L' F' L2 F D' F2 L
74. 13.81 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L F' U2 R D' B' L' U2 R2 D2 U
75. 17.33 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 B R' L D' B D2 L F2 D' B'
76. 15.64 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D' R' B U2 R2 B R2 L B R' F' U'
77. 17.14 B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 U2 B' F2 D R F D2 R2 U' F' R2 U2
78. 13.24 B2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L D2 F' D' U' R' B' F D F U2
79. 18.79 F2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D L U R L' U F' U2 B R U'
80. 14.83 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 R B L' B U' L U B U
81. 15.55 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' B' R D' F2 R' D' L B' R' D2 U'
82. (12.56) R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B' D2 U' R F' L F2 D' F
83. 17.46 D R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' B L D' L2 F2 U' R' B' D F D
84. 16.17 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 D B2 L' U2 L' D' U R' D' B D R2 U
85. 13.81 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U B R L D2 F U' B L' U B2 L'
86. 16.82 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D' U L F D2 U' B' L' B' F' U2 F2 U
87. 16.46 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R B U' R U' F' R2 U L' F'
88. 16.20 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R F R2 B2 R' D' R' U B' D2 L'
89. 15.95 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B' R' B' D' L2 B L B F' L2 B'
90. 16.35  F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B D U2 R' F2 U2 B' R B2 D' U'
91. 16.67 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 B' F R' U' L2 B F' R2 B L' D2
92. 16.38 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 B F' U R2 F U2 L F' D2 R'*
93. (21.57) F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 U L U' R2 U F D L D' U2 R2
94. 17.41 R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 B R U' F2 R' D R B' L D2 B'
95. (20.33) L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D R' U2 F2 L2 B' F L' F L2 D' U'
96. (28.45) B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F' B2 L' D U' L B' L U R
97. 16.31 U' L2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L F U B D' U2 L F U' F2 L'
98. 13.91 D2 L2 D R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F R2 U2 R' D B L2 D U2 R
99. 15.08 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U R U2 L' F R2 B2 U' B' F D2
100. 16.27 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' U F2 R2 B R D' B' U' F' R D B2 U' L2


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 22, 2013)

1.07 R2 F2 G-perm


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wut



Um... what about it?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Um... what about it?



2.19 is fast


----------



## kcl (Dec 22, 2013)

JackJ said:


> 12.60 avg of 12 on cam! Solves were 13.17, 10.81, 11.84, 13.51, 13.89, (9.70), 14.10, 12.42, 12.06, 12.23, (18.71), 12.01. Not sure I'll upload though. Solves 2-6 were 12.05 avg of 5 too.



Gj! By all means upload it!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 22, 2013)

4x4 Assembly PB: 5:12.05


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 22, 2013)

Finished L CMLL's! Just have sunes and antisunes. Should be done by Christmas at the latest.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 22, 2013)

Rami... you made me want to practice 2x2!!!

current avg5: 1.81 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 1.71 (σ = 0.05)

current avg12: 1.87 (σ = 0.22)
best avg12: 1.84 (σ = 0.18)

1.94, 1.96, 1.58, 1.97, 2.06, (1.52), 2.06, *(2.21), 1.75, 1.65, 1.72, 1.66*

Almost done a 2.3ish avg50


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Rami... you made me want to practice 2x2!!!
> 
> current avg5: 1.81 (σ = 0.21)
> best avg5: 1.71 (σ = 0.05)
> ...



Worth a double-post.

*2.12 avg50*

2.34, 2.69, 2.58, 2.69, (2.83), (3.08), 2.81, 2.36, 2.43, 2.43, 1.93, 1.94, 1.96, 1.58, 1.97, 2.06, (1.52), 2.06, 2.21, 1.75, 1.65, 1.72, 1.66, 2.53, 2.05, 1.94, 1.66, 2.30, (1.46), 1.80, 2.36, 2.31, 2.20, 2.02, 2.44, 1.94, 1.75, 2.43, 2.03, 2.30, 2.08, 2.21, 1.80, 1.96, (1.40), 1.71, (3.33), 2.20, 2.33, 2.01

Reason I'm so fast:


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 22, 2013)

3x3 PB - 11.33 L2 B L2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' R' F2 D' B U2 R B D' U2 L U' 

Beat yesterday's PB by almost a second. Fullstep (although there was an unplanned x-cross and easy oll)


Spoiler



x2 y' //inspection
D' R F L y' L R // X-cross
y2 U2 L' U L //F2l-2
y2 U2 R U' R' U2 L' U' L //F2l-3
R U R' //F2l-4
r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL
U2 y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL

47/11.33 = 4.15 tps, which is actually kinda fast for me.



Edit: PB avg 100 - 18.76

Edit2: Broke my PB again!
11.08 U2 F2 B U B L F2 L' D2 F' R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 B2 D B2 U F2 

Broke it 3 times in 2 days after nothing for months.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 22, 2013)

Just broke my person best for 3x3 with a time of 5.62 [email protected]&$ yeah!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 22, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 399 puzzle (20x20) avg5: 20:45.370, 17330.334 moves, 13.871 tps



All in one day? O_O
104 minutes of 14 keys per second is scary. My hands hurt after 50 Pyra solves


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 22, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Lost my 4x4 nr single (to a 28.86 by https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZAKA01) o wait, I guess that's not an accomplishment
> 4x4 35.78 average
> 5x5 1:05.75 single



Pretty much a copy of perry open


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Rami... you made me want to practice 2x2!!!
> 
> current avg5: 1.81 (σ = 0.21)
> best avg5: 1.71 (σ = 0.05)
> ...






yoshinator said:


> Worth a double-post.
> 
> *2.12 avg50*
> 
> ...



YOU LITTLE...!

Ok, well, um, shoot...

ITS OONNNNN tonight, I'm going from noon to whenever I get a sub-1.84 avg12 (may take over 24 hours) xD At least 2.109<2.12 still... for now... Your tps is like 9238928301909 times faster...

Nah, Miley Cyrus is for the children. I'll stick with this still...


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

19.91 Ao100/19.97 Mo100 with ZZ. I'm now considering switching method from CFOP permanently.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2013)

Tied PB

Average of 12: 1.514
1. 1.499 U' F' R' F' R2 F2 U' 
2. 1.296 U F' U2 R U2 R' F2 R' F' R 
3. 1.694 F2 R2 U' R F' R U2 F2 R2 
4. 1.281 F' R' F R2 F U2 R' F2 R U' 
5. 1.481 F' U R' U F R2 U2 F U 
6. (2.033) F' U' F2 U R' F2 U2 R U' 
7. 1.239 U F2 R F' U' R F2 U R' 
8. 1.647 F R' F U F U2 R U' R 
9. (1.212) U R2 U' F2 U F2 R' 
10. 1.708 F R' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F 
11. 1.310 U2 F R2 F2 U F' R U F U' 
12. 1.985 F2 R U' R F' U R2 U R'


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Tied PB
> 
> Average of 12: 1.514
> 1. 1.499 U' F' R' F' R2 F2 U'
> ...



What, what, whattttttt?


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> What, what, whattttttt?



keyboard


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> All in one day? O_O
> 104 minutes of 14 keys per second is scary. My hands hurt after 50 Pyra solves


I use the mouse, but yeah, in one day.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

13.07 ZZ single.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> keyboard



I know that, but still... If there is a .2 difference, then its like 1.71


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 22, 2013)

31.69, 33.23, 42.39, 37.86, 32.62 = 34.57 4x4 avg5

wut


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 22, 2013)

10.80 official one-handed single. Fullstep
3th in Poland :tu
Average was over 14 (13, 10, 13, 17, 18)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 22, 2013)

Tied FMC record, 31 moves. Only 30 stm though. But no one cares about stm. I'll post it in FMC thread if someone cares.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Tied FMC record, 31 moves. Only 30 stm though. But no one cares about stm. I'll post it in FMC thread if someone cares.



I care! I want to see how you solve so well


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I care! I want to see how you solve so well



 Thanks. Nothing special. Just heise. Heise works pretty well for me.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 22, 2013)

Average of 12: 1.55
1. 1.47 U' R2 F2 U' F U' F U' R U 
2. 1.44 F U2 F U' R2 U2 F' R' F' 
3. 1.09 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U2 F' R' 
4. 1.77 R F2 R U' F U R' F U2 
5. 1.25 U2 F2 U2 F U R F' U2 R' 
6. 1.45 F' U' R2 F' R F2 U2 F' U' 
7. (2.84) F U F2 U' F2 R F' U' R2 timer stop fail, lost a second.
8. 1.30 F2 U R' U2 F R' F' U F' 
9. 1.95 F' U' R2 F R U' R F2 R2 
10. 1.56 F' R F R2 U' R U F2 U' 
11. (1.00) F' U F' R' F' R U' R U2 
12. 2.17 F R2 F R2 U' R' F U2 R

It's no ottozing but I'll take it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Average of 12: 1.55
> 1. 1.47 U' R2 F2 U' F U' F U' R U
> 2. 1.44 F U2 F U' R2 U2 F' R' F'
> 3. 1.09 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U2 F' R'
> ...



Nice!

1.94x ao12 today, couldve rolled a 2.00x but my baby bro fell off of my bed and started crying so I got distracted


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 22, 2013)

34.66 avg12 on cam. Worth uploading, but only barely.


----------



## spitcuba (Dec 22, 2013)

Statistics for 12-22-2013 22:00:23

Average: 27.74
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 23.24
Worst Time: 30.40
Individual Times:
1.	27.90	L Dw' U2 B2 Fw2 U' B Fw Dw2 U Lw2 D' B' Bw' Dw Lw' Uw' B' Rw2 D2 Bw L' D' Uw2 Bw L D U' Fw2 F U' B' F' D B Fw2 Rw D L R
2.	27.05	Dw B' U2 F' Rw R' Uw' U B Bw' Lw' Bw Lw' D2 Lw2 R' U2 Lw Dw U B2 Fw' Lw' D Dw' R B2 Lw Rw R2 B U2 B Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw Bw' F Lw
3.	28.58	Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw F2 Dw L F' Uw U' Lw2 B' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 D' Uw B Bw' Dw U' L' Fw' Rw Bw U' Fw2 Uw F' U B' F2 Lw B' Rw' Bw' Lw2 Bw D'
4.	(23.24)	Dw2 Lw' Rw D Uw' Lw Fw2 F' L' B Bw2 Fw U Bw F' Rw R' Dw' Bw' F Dw2 Fw' D2 Bw2 D U2 L R' Dw L2 F D2 Uw2 Fw2 L B D U L Rw
5.	28.28	L2 Lw' Bw' Uw' R Uw2 L' Bw F' L2 Lw' Rw' Fw Dw2 B' Uw U2 B Bw' D' Uw Rw' Fw' L2 Bw Fw' Lw2 R U' F Lw D2 U L R D U' B2 Rw B2
6.	28.80	Uw Lw' Uw' L Fw2 L2 Uw' U2 L2 B' D' L2 Rw2 Bw' Rw B Dw' B Bw' Fw' F2 Lw' U' L D Uw B' Bw2 F2 Lw Fw' Lw Rw2 D2 Dw' U' Bw2 D2 Lw' U'
7.	28.69	Fw' Dw2 Lw' R Uw' Rw R' Dw2 Lw2 B' Fw' D2 Dw' Uw2 U' B Bw' F2 R F' U2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' B' Bw Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' F L2 Bw2 Fw' L' B' F D' Bw' L'
8.	28.04	D2 Bw2 Rw' Fw L2 Rw' D Uw Fw2 U2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw Lw Fw R B Bw2 F Rw Dw Uw' Rw' B Bw D' Dw U2 R2 U F D R U Rw2 R' Bw Fw2 F Rw'
9.	28.47	F2 Rw2 B' U R2 Uw' B Bw' L R B' F L B F2 U Fw2 Rw2 B Fw2 F Uw2 Lw' F' U' Rw B2 Bw' D' Dw' Uw' Rw2 R' U2 L Dw2 Lw Rw' F2 Rw'
10.	27.24	Dw Uw' R2 Bw2 R2 F' L' B Fw L R2 U Fw' L' Bw L' Rw2 D Dw B2 D' L' Dw' Uw2 F' D Dw B Bw' F2 Rw' Uw' B' Dw B2 L2 Rw B2 F Uw2
11.	(30.40)	Lw2 D U2 Rw' Fw' Lw Dw' Rw' D2 L' U' B2 L' Rw F' D B2 L2 Rw' D' U Fw' Rw' D Lw B' Bw F2 Dw' Rw' B2 Bw Rw2 D2 U' Fw L Rw' Fw' L2
12.	24.32	D' Rw2 Bw Uw2 B' Lw2 Bw Lw Fw2 F L R U2 F2 Uw' L' D2 B' Bw Uw' Bw2 L2 F2 U' Bw Fw R' B2 Lw R Fw2 Lw U' L D2 L Dw' Uw' Lw2 Dw2


Don't know if it's pb, but pretty funny, that best Ao5 in this Ao12 is also 27.74 xD

Statistics for 12-22-2013 22:01:12

Average: 27.74
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 23.24
Worst Time: 28.58
Individual Times:
1.	27.90	L Dw' U2 B2 Fw2 U' B Fw Dw2 U Lw2 D' B' Bw' Dw Lw' Uw' B' Rw2 D2 Bw L' D' Uw2 Bw L D U' Fw2 F U' B' F' D B Fw2 Rw D L R
2.	27.05	Dw B' U2 F' Rw R' Uw' U B Bw' Lw' Bw Lw' D2 Lw2 R' U2 Lw Dw U B2 Fw' Lw' D Dw' R B2 Lw Rw R2 B U2 B Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw Bw' F Lw
3.	(28.58)	Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw F2 Dw L F' Uw U' Lw2 B' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 D' Uw B Bw' Dw U' L' Fw' Rw Bw U' Fw2 Uw F' U B' F2 Lw B' Rw' Bw' Lw2 Bw D'
4.	(23.24)	Dw2 Lw' Rw D Uw' Lw Fw2 F' L' B Bw2 Fw U Bw F' Rw R' Dw' Bw' F Dw2 Fw' D2 Bw2 D U2 L R' Dw L2 F D2 Uw2 Fw2 L B D U L Rw
5.	28.28	L2 Lw' Bw' Uw' R Uw2 L' Bw F' L2 Lw' Rw' Fw Dw2 B' Uw U2 B Bw' D' Uw Rw' Fw' L2 Bw Fw' Lw2 R U' F Lw D2 U L R D U' B2 Rw B2


----------



## Edward_Lin (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## yoshinator (Dec 22, 2013)

spitcuba said:


> Statistics for 12-22-2013 22:00:23
> 
> Average: 27.74
> Standard Deviation: 1.16
> ...



wtf since when do you post here.

Amazing averages as usual. Good luck in January!


----------



## imvelox (Dec 22, 2013)

spitcuba said:


> Statistics for 12-22-2013 22:00:23
> 
> Average: 27.74
> Standard Deviation: 1.16
> ...


wat


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

spitcuba said:


> Average: 27.74


wat
Why did I forget everyone good in my fantasy cubing team


yoshinator said:


> wtf since when do you post here.


His last post was 11 months ago.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 22, 2013)

Guys, avg12 is just UWR by 0.77, and avg5 isn't UWR.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 22, 2013)

9.91 avg of 5 on cam. (12.45), (8.28), 9.82, 9.08, 10.83 Lost the scrambles though cuz I suck T.T


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 22, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 9.91 avg of 5 on cam. (12.45), (8.28), 9.82, 9.08, 10.83 Lost the scrambles though cuz I suck T.T



girl wr plox

Edit:

wv pll skip
then wv
then ZBLL

all in a row, on cam.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Worth the double post:
> 
> wv pll skip
> then wv
> ...



Uploaduploadupload


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2013)

8.99 B2 R2 B D2 B F2 R2 B L2 F' U2 L B F' L R' F L' U R2 D2

Fullstep


----------



## uvafan (Dec 23, 2013)

4.72 pyra avg100. Baby steps... 

I think I'll mod my pyra tomorrow.


----------



## qaz (Dec 23, 2013)

5x5:
1:58.18 1:57.64 (1:57.53) 1:59.49 (2:00.87) = 1:58.44 avg5
1:58.18 1:57.64 1:57.53 1:59.49 2:00.87 1:59.62 2:00.84 2:04.70 (2:17.61) (1:51.70) 2:05.27 1:54.47 = 1:59.86 avg12

yay sub-2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2013)

1. 42.26 D' R2 f r2 L' U B' f' D R2 r U r D r2 F' u' f D2 L2 B L' F2 L2 B' U2 f' u2 L u f F r u' R r' D' f2 U' L' 

4x4, PB by 0.03. PLL parity. Ugh I really want a sub 40....


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 23, 2013)

3.38 pyra avg5


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> 3.38 pyra avg5



Official?


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Official?


Yep


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Official?



I assume so. He's had multiple sub 3.38 ao12s at home afaik.

Nice job :tu


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 23, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I assume so. He's had multiple sub 3.38 ao12s at home afaik.
> 
> Nice job :tu



Yeah, you're right

Thanks


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2013)

6.72 LL skip

major overreaction lol


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 23, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Lost my 4x4 nr single (to a 28.86 by https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZAKA01) o wait, I guess that's not an accomplishment
> 4x4 35.78 average
> 5x5 1:05.75 single



Sorry this is such a late reply, but I was looking at cube comps and was wondering whether that single was legit... He didn't have another single that was even sub 44 :/


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 23, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Uploaduploadupload



Just got another wv LL skip. And another not-even sub-9


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> 3.38 pyra avg5



Nice :tu

My accomplishment:

47.81, (42.26), 48.88, 52.40, 46.74, (54.76), 46.56, 46.04, 51.18, 43.03, 49.36, 52.34 = 48.43 4x4 avg12

0.29 slower than PB


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally practiced some 2x2.



Spoiler



Average of 100: 1.89
1. 1.86 U' R' U' R' F U2 F2 U' F2 
2. 1.61 R U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
3. 1.69 R2 F' U2 R U' F2 R2 F' U2 
4. 1.86 U R2 U' F R F U F' U2 
5. 2.18 R2 U2 F' U' R U' R' F U2 
6. 2.19 R U' F2 U R' U F' R U 
7. (1.43) U R' U' R2 F R U F' R U' 
8. 1.69 U' F' U F R' U R2 F2 U' 
9. 1.72 F R U F2 U F2 U F U' 
10. 1.63 F2 R U2 R' U F' R F U' 
11. 2.25 U R' U2 R U' R2 F' U2 F2 
12. 1.91 R' U F' R F U F R2 U' 
13. 1.78 F U' R' F2 U2 R' U R U' 
14. 2.28 U' F R U' R' F2 R U2 R 
15. 2.33 R' U' R U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 
16. 1.66 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U F R2 
17. 1.84 R' U R2 F2 U' R' U2 R F 
18. 1.91 F' U2 R2 U R' U2 F U F2 
19. 1.90 U2 F' U R' F' U R2 F' U' 
20. 2.16 F2 R F2 R' F2 R U' R' U 
21. 1.90 R' F R' F U' F U R2 U2 
22. 1.75 R' U' F2 R2 U F' U' F2 R' 
23. 1.65 R F R U2 R' U2 F U' R2 
24. 1.97 R' U F' U2 R' F' U2 F U' 
25. 2.02 F' U' F' R F' R F U2 F' 
26. 1.81 R F' R U2 R2 F U' F U 
27. (1.13) R F R' U2 R' U F2 U2 F' 
28. (4.13) R' U F R F R' U F' U2 
29. 1.80 R2 U2 R F' R2 F2 U F' U2 
30. 1.84 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F' U F' U2 
31. 2.25 U2 R F' R2 F' R F' R' U' 
32. 1.93 F R2 F' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 
33. 2.05 U' R F' U F' U R F U' 
34. 1.58 U2 F U R' U2 F' U' F' U' 
35. 1.84 U R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U' R2 
36. 2.05 U2 R F2 U' R' F U R2 U' 
37. 2.43 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U R' U 
38. 1.80 R F' U R' F' U F2 R2 U' 
39. 1.58 R F2 R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' 
40. (1.41) U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' 
41. 2.28 R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 R' F' R' 
42. 1.63 U2 F R' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' 
43. 1.55 R' F' U' R2 F U2 R' F' U' 
44. 2.46 U' R2 U' F2 R U' R U2 R2 
45. 1.81 R2 U F R' U R F R U' 
46. 1.88 F' R2 U R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' 
47. 2.18 R U' F' U2 R F' R' F R2 
48. 2.72 R' U' R U2 F U2 R' F' R2 
49. 1.44 U F' R F2 U2 R' U2 R F' U' 
50. 2.31 R F2 R F2 U' F' U' R' F' 
51. 1.78 U' F U R' U R' U2 R U' 
52. (5.63) R' F' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' 
53. 2.13 U2 F' R2 U R' U F2 U' F2 U2 
54. 1.44 R' U F2 R2 U R F2 R2 U 
55. 1.91 F' U' R2 F R' U' F R2 U' 
56. 1.90 U F U R U2 R' U R' U 
57. 1.71 U2 R' F' R' F U2 R U R' 
58. (3.21) U2 F2 R' U2 R U R U2 F' 
59. 2.09 U R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R 
60. (1.34)  F2 U' F R' F' R U R2 U2 
61. 1.46 R U' F' R' U2 R2 U' R F2 
62. 1.75 F' R2 U2 R U2 R F' U' F' 
63. 1.81 R' U R' F2 U F' U R' F' 
64. 2.47 U2 F R2 U2 R' F' U' R' U' 
65. 1.44 F' U F' R2 F U' F R' F U' 
66. 1.80 U' R2 U' F2 U R U F U' 
67. 1.88 R' F U2 R' U R2 F U' R' 
68. 2.11 R' U2 F' R F' R F2 R2 U' 
69. 1.94 R U' F U' F2 U F U' F2 
70. 1.58 R' F2 U F' U2 F2 R U2 R' 
71. 3.06 F U F U2 R F' R F' U 
72. 1.94 R' U' R' U2 F U F2 R' U2 
73. 1.90 F2 R F2 R' U R' F R' U2 
74. 1.84 R2 U' R' F' U F R' F2 R2 
75. 1.77 R' U' R2 F R2 U' F U' R 
76. 1.78 U2 R2 F R U2 F' R' U2 R2 
77. 2.15 U' F U2 R U R2 U2 R' F' 
78. 1.63 R F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' F R U' 
79. 1.71 F' U R F2 R F2 U F2 R' 
80. 1.72 R F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F R U' 
81. 1.80 U2 F R2 U2 F' R F' U2 R' 
82. (1.44) F2 R2 U2 R' U F' R U' R' 
83. 1.81 F R F2 U2 R U' F2 U' R2 U2 
84. 1.50 U' F2 U2 R U' F U' F' R 
85. 1.97 R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F' R' U' 
86. 2.09 F U2 F' R U R F2 U' R' 
87. 1.75 R2 F U' F' U R2 F2 U' R 
88. 1.77 R2 U F2 R' F' R' F R2 U' 
89. 1.72 F' U' F U R U' R2 F2 U2 
90. 2.19 R2 U R U2 F' U R2 F2 U 
91. 1.83 U' F2 U R' U2 F2 R' F U' 
92. 2.08 R2 F' R' F R F' U2 R' U' 
93. 1.83 F U R' F2 U F U2 F2 U2 
94. (DNF(1.84)) R F R2 F R F2 R U' R 
95. 1.86 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F U' F' R' U' 
96. 1.72 R F2 R' F R2 U R' F U2 
97. 1.44 U F R U2 R F' R' F' U2 
98. 1.93 F2 R' U' F2 U F2 R' F2 U' 
99. 1.53 F2 R' U' R U2 F' U R2 U2 
100. (5.75) R U2 R2 F U' F' U2 F' U'


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 23, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Sorry this is such a late reply, but I was looking at cube comps and was wondering whether that single was legit... He didn't have another single that was even sub 44 :/



Yep, it's legit
LL was only FsexyF' lol
and I think that is also his overall pb (prev pb was low 30s I think, not too sure though)
I guess that's what you get when you use yau  (lucky cases, if you don't get it)


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2013)

7x7 because bored

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:17.368
worst time: 4:51.399

current mo3: 4:39.665 (σ = 13.42)
best mo3: 4:33.133 (σ = 14.02)

current avg5: 4:42.754 (σ = 8.23)
best avg5: 4:33.901 (σ = 12.13)

current avg12: 4:36.956 (σ = 11.38)
best avg12: 4:36.956 (σ = 11.38)

session avg: 4:36.956 (σ = 11.38)
session mean: 4:36.527


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 23, 2013)

Thursday; December 19, 2013

3x3x3, CFOP

18.69 - PB single


----------



## Ruben (Dec 23, 2013)

19.47 LL skip!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 23, 2013)

4x4 Ao5 - 1:01.45


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2013)

52.06 4x4 avg100


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 23, 2013)

omfg so happy, 12.40 3x3 single pb

B L2 F L2 B D2 B L2 F L2 D' R D' B L2 U L U2 F2

z' // Inspection
L2 D U R' // Cross
U R' U R // F2L 1
U' R U' R' // F2L 2
U2 L U' L' y' R U R' // F2L 3
U2 y' R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L 4
U r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

54 moves = 4.35 ETPS

Also 17.26 average of 5: 15.30, 18.14, (12.40), 18.33, (25.40)

Hope I get a sub 10 single soon.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 23, 2013)

4x4x4 cube
59.95 average of 100 - finally sub-1! 



Spoiler: times



1:02.26, 57.96, 1:01.48, (48.87), 1:03.91, 1:07.43, 1:07.61, 57.93, 1:02.15, 1:05.08, 1:03.64, 1:01.48, 54.52, 1:07.34, 1:07.18, 1:01.45, 1:00.52, 57.53, (1:09.06), 1:04.45, 1:02.17, 1:02.09, 55.94, 1:01.43, 1:06.71, 1:06.22, 56.60, 54.90, 1:01.84, 1:05.90, 50.90, 57.24, 1:03.61, 1:01.32, (1:09.34), 55.48, 59.56, 57.99, 54.04, 59.65, 1:00.90, 57.63, 1:01.94, 1:02.87, 1:00.36, 59.06, 1:01.34, 1:05.67, 56.15, 1:02.25, 1:04.30, 53.25, 1:00.60, 59.93, 59.72, 1:04.28, 56.84, 56.73, (48.05), 58.36, 1:01.55, 1:03.18, (1:08.22), 57.82, 1:00.38, 58.13, (1:08.95), 58.62, 1:02.01, 1:02.90, 57.86, 1:00.04, 51.05, 55.38, 57.99, 50.41, 56.21, 52.12, 1:00.82, 55.23, 1:00.34, 1:03.86, 57.64, 1:02.18, (48.90), 1:02.25, (48.26), 56.42, (47.54), 1:02.49, 1:06.41, 57.24, 1:00.63, (1:10.78), 1:03.83, 56.78, 55.89, 50.36, 56.61, 1:01.10


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2013)

3x3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 107/107
best time: 7.008
worst time: 14.917

current mo3: 10.594 (σ = 2.69)
best mo3: 8.131 (σ = 0.29)

current avg5: 8.834 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 8.497 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 9.027 (σ = 0.98)
best avg12: 8.904 (σ = 0.77)

current avg50: 9.529 (σ = 1.07)
best avg50: 9.472 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 9.559 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 9.517 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 9.552 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 9.654

There's also a 7.817+ single in there....


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 23, 2013)

spitcuba said:


> Statistics for 12-22-2013 22:00:23
> 
> Average: 27.74
> Standard Deviation: 1.16
> ...



how do you update the uwr page?

OMG this is crazy Sebastian!

Those sub 25s . . .

what cubes did you use?


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 23, 2013)

OH Average of 12: 27.19

29.08 23.04 27.30 28.82 27.48 29.53 (32.79) 22.74 28.51 28.64 (22.29) 26.75

A lot of bad solves with okay times because of dumb luck. One OLL skip, two easy forced OLL skips (one of them with PLL skip) and one sune+PLL skip (22.29). All within 12 solves.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2013)

7.13, 7.56, 7.01, (3.80), 9.09, 6.87, (11.30), 7.19, 8.72, 5.27, 7.66, 6.29 = 7.28 skewb avg12 on video

edit: apparently on the 11 I could have done hedge->skip, but I did double sledge->fail


----------



## KCuber (Dec 23, 2013)

First ao5 of the day
Average of 5: 29.97
1. (37.05) B U' F D' Uw' L' D Rw' Fw2 L B2 L' B R D' F B' Uw B D F2 R' Rw2 B2 Fw2 R' B' Rw' F' D Uw L2 U Uw2 R' D' U F' R2 F 
2. (27.82) L2 Uw2 U' Fw' F Rw Uw2 R' B Uw' D F2 R' Fw' B R2 Rw Uw2 R Fw' D2 F2 D' U' Rw' U' Rw Fw Rw' Uw D2 U2 B2 R B' Fw2 U2 Uw' F L 
3. 29.40 B Fw F' Uw Fw2 F2 D Rw F B' R Fw2 F' R B U2 Rw Fw Uw' D U' B' Fw U' L U D F2 Rw2 L F' U R B2 L U Uw' B' Rw' R2 
4. 31.50 U2 R2 B F Uw' U' B' U' D Fw' F2 Rw' D U B Rw2 U' Fw2 D L' Fw B U' Fw2 L2 D Rw' F2 D' L2 D Uw Rw' L2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R2 L 
5. 29.01 Fw' U2 Uw D' R' D F L Rw2 D' U L2 F' R Fw2 Uw2 F2 D Rw' B' F' D F' U2 R' B Fw D2 L' F' D' R L Uw2 D' L' F2 Fw D F'
Still got it


----------



## uvafan (Dec 23, 2013)

Average of 12: 3.99
1. 4.17 U R' U' R U' B R L' U' l' u
2. 4.27 U L' U B R' L' U' B' l' r b
3. 4.65 R U' B' R U' L U' R' r
4. (6.12) L' U' B' U R' L U R l b u'
5. 4.58 U' B U R U R B' R' l
6. 2.92 R L R U R B L B' r' b u
7. 3.52 B U' B U' B' U B' l
8. (2.90) B L R' L B U' L r' b'
9. 3.67 U B R U' R U R' B' u
10. 4.59 R U L U' B U' R' B' l b u'
11. 3.71 R' L B R B' U' B' r
12. 3.79 U' R B' R' B' R' U' l b u 
4.54 avg100   
oh and 4.39 avg50


----------



## Username (Dec 23, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.96
1. 8.67 R L B L' B' U' L' B' L U B L B R' B 
2. 8.38 U' B U' B L' B L' R' L' R B' U' R' B' L 
3. 9.14 B L U' L R U R L U' B R L' B L' R 
4. 12.44 U' L B R L' U L R L U L B R' U' L 
5. (5.84) B U B R' B L U' L' U L B' R U L' U' 
6. 7.88 U' B' L' U L U B L U B R' L' R U B' 
7. 8.88 U B' L' R' B L R B' U B L B R L' R' 
8. 10.28 U B' U R' U' L' B' R U' R' U R U L R' 
9. 7.80 R B' L R B' R L' R' U R' L' R B U' L' 
10. (12.84) B' U L' U R U R' U B R L R L R L 
11. 6.13 U' R B' U' R B L' B' L U' R' U L' R U 
12. 9.95 R U R' B L' B L' B' L' B' U' R L B' L 

lost of lolscrambles


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2013)

F2L 31 in 0.34
Sup-20 TPS lol


----------



## Username (Dec 23, 2013)

11.13 skewb ao100


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 23, 2013)

Username said:


> Average of 12: 8.96
> 1. 8.67 R L B L' B' U' L' B' L U B L B R' B
> 2. 8.38 U' B U' B L' B L' R' L' R B' U' R' B' L
> 3. 9.14 B L U' L R U R L U' B R L' B L' R
> ...



I'm not gonna lie, I thought that was 3x3 for at least 20 seconds.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2013)

Overall PB.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I thought that was 3x3 for at least 20 seconds.



SAME! Kim you really need to say what event it is when you post ;P


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got the luckiest Ao5 ever on 4x4: 49.94. About 6-7 seconds faster than usual.


----------



## Username (Dec 23, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.46
1. 2.09 F U' F' R U R U' R U2 
2. 3.18 R' U2 R' F U' R' F2 R2 U' 
3. 2.80 F U R2 U' F R' U R2 U2 
*4**. 2.14 F R F' R2 F U' R F' U 
5. 2.34 F2 U F' R' F2 U' R' F2 U' 
6. (1.17) F2 R' F' R F2 U' R2 U F' (11.96 TPS)
7. 2.02 U' R' U R2 U F' U2 F2 U' 
8. 1.53 R2 U F2 U' R2 F U' F2 U2 R* 
9. (4.58) U F R' F U2 R' U' F U2 
10. 2.98 F2 U R' U2 R' U R F2 U2 
11. 3.38 F U' F2 U F' R' F' U R2 U2 
12. 2.17 F R' F U R2 F2 U R' U 

KEYBOARD!

*1.90 ao5*

also: 0.94 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

Worth double post:

1:37.05, 1:45.36, 1:37.10, (1:54.04), 1:34.09, *1:35.65, 1:50.30, 1:32.99, (1:31.74), 1:33.54,* 1:42.84, 1:43.97 = 1:39.29

*1:34.06 ao5*

Mega might be my new favourite event


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 23, 2013)

yusssssss

*27.27 with PLL PARITY!!!! 21 minusLL!!!*

And then this: *31.21 avg5*!!!!!

30.58, (33.47), 29.73, (27.27), 33.33

edit: PB by 0.01  

30.58, 33.47, 29.73, (27.27), 33.33, 32.42, (36.83), 35.06, 30.93, 32.62, 34.42, 31.41

Double Edit: *33.97 avg25 *

34.60, (41.22), 36.92, 37.18, 38.31, (44.14), 33.45, 33.87, 39.14, 30.58, 33.47, (29.73), (27.27), 33.33, 32.42, 36.83, 35.06, 30.93, 32.62, 34.42, 31.41, 30.78, 32.95, 32.20, 32.83

*TRIPLE EDIT HOLY SH IT WAAAAAAAT 32.79 avg25*

33.45, 33.87, (39.14), 30.58, 33.47, (29.73), (27.27), 33.33, 32.42, (36.83), 35.06, 30.93, 32.62, 34.42, 31.41, 30.78, 32.95, 32.20, 32.83, 36.61, 32.64, 30.34, 34.08, 31.94, 32.58

only one counting sup-35 and no sup-40s


----------



## kcl (Dec 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> yusssssss
> 
> *27.27 with PLL PARITY!!!! 21 minusLL!!!*
> 
> ...



Shhhiiiiiittttttt dude gj


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 23, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Shhhiiiiiittttttt dude gj



That's what happens when you lube your 4x4 for the first time in weeks!


----------



## kcl (Dec 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> That's what happens when you lube your 4x4 for the first time in weeks!



Hahahaha I know that feeling bro. Cleaned out my 2x2 yesterday and boom, 2.53 avg 12 haha


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 23, 2013)

1. 5.34 L2 F R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F R F' D U2 L' R F R2 B2 U'

z2 y' 
L F' D' R U R U' R' D' U' L
U2 R' U R 
y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
y' U' R U' R' U' R U R'
U r U R' M U R U' R'
U

40/5.34=7.49 TPS


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 23, 2013)

so close...
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-23
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 8.92
worst: 11.52

mean of 3
current: 10.08 (σ = 1.02)
best: 9.68 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 5
current: 9.93 (σ = 0.62)
best: 9.71 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 10.15 (σ = 0.71)
best: 10.15 (σ = 0.71)

Average: 10.15 (σ = 0.71)
Mean: 10.16

Time List:
1. 9.27 F R L2 F L2 F2 D' R B' U L2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 L' F2 R 
2. 11.00 F' U F' D B U2 R' U F R2 B2 R2 L U2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 
3. 11.52 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' R F U B2 D R' B' D2 L' B2 D' 
4. 11.04 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U F' L R2 D R' B2 U B2 
5. 9.35 D2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 L D2 R2 U2 L2 U R' U' B' R D2 B R2 
6. 10.50 U2 R2 B' R2 D R2 L' B R2 U L2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R B2 D2 
7. 9.74 B' R2 L' B D R' F' U R2 B D F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U 
8. 10.03 B2 U F U2 D' R' D2 F D' L' U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 
9. 9.27 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 B D F D L2 U R2 F' R F D' 
10. 10.84 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D L' R' F U R2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 D 
11. 10.49 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 R' D' R B' R F' L2 F D F' 
12. 8.92 R2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 L' B2 L' D' L' B2 F D2 F' D'

still pb anyway


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2013)

2nd best time ever

6.46 D2 L U' R2 F B' L2 F R D R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 

x2 z'
F2 R D' U' R
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
R U R' U2 R U' R'
y' R U2 R2 F R F'
U' R' U2 R' U' y R' F R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F
43/6.46 = 6.66 TPS


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 23, 2013)

28.66 and 29.46 singles on cam


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 23, 2013)

4x4

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:20.06
worst time: 1:32.49

current avg5: 1:24.85 (σ = 1.79)
best avg5: 1:24.85 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 1:24.85 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 1:25.42

Basically jumped from around 1:50 to sub 1:30. Hoya ftw


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

1. 41.46 r' L' u R' f2 B L2 R f U2 D F2 r' B' F u' R2 B2 L2 u B u2 F' U' B2 r2 F U2 D2 F' u2 r' f' L' r' F2 U R u' L2 

4x4 PB. Stupid A perm prevented it from being sub 40


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

6.60 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F U2 L D F L' D' U2 L F2 

z' y2
D F2 L2 D2
R U R' U2 L' U L
L U L' y U R' U' R
D R U R' D' 
R U' R' U R U R'
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L

43/6.6 = 6.5 TPS

Quite an elegant solution if I may say so.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 24, 2013)

4x4

30.71 single with PLL parity fuuuu

38.99 avg50, previous PB was sup-40


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 4x4
> 
> 30.71 single with PLL parity fuuuu
> 
> 38.99 avg50, previous PB was sup-40



No it wasn't.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Dec 24, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Average of 12: 1.55
> 1. 1.47 U' R2 F2 U' F U' F U' R U
> 2. 1.44 F U2 F U' R2 U2 F' R' F'
> 3. 1.09 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U2 F' R'
> ...


Do you use EG? im currently learning CLL. GO 2x2!


AVG of 12
Average: 7.45 (σ = 0.82)
Mean: 7.63

Time List:
1. 7.88 R' F2 R U F2 R2 U R' F2 
2. 8.69 U' F' U' F2 U' F2 R U' F' 
3. 6.09 R2 F2 U R U' F2 R F U 
4. 6.95 U R2 U2 F' U R F' U' R 
5. 7.19 U F2 R' F U' F2 U' F' R 
6. 6.89 U2 R2 F2 R' U R2 F' R F' 
7. 7.42 U R U' F2 R2 U F U R' 
8. 7.42 F' U R2 F' U F U R U' 
9. 8.77 U R U2 F' U F' U2 F' U' 
10. 5.54 U F' U' R F' U R' F R2 U 
11. 7.23 U2 R' U R' F U F R2 U' 
12. 11.46 U' R U' F U' F' U F' U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

9.69 PB 3x3 avg100 



Spoiler: times



9.01, 9.19, 8.96, 8.98, 8.81, 8.48, 9.24, 8.91, (12.27), 9.09, 10.10, 9.21, 10.12, 9.43, 8.25, 9.20, 10.02, 10.12, 10.10, (7.97), 10.40, 8.69, (13.93), 9.20, 9.86, 9.32, (7.92), 10.34, 10.19, 8.43, 9.87, 10.07, (6.60), 8.99, 8.34, 11.05, 9.63, 10.48, 8.63, 9.72, (7.83), 10.97, (7.13), 10.02, 9.11, 9.99, (11.88), 8.93, 9.27, 10.74, 10.16, 9.28, 9.99, 10.98, 10.12, 8.88, 10.68, 10.68, 10.35, 10.23, 9.67, (12.67), 9.97, 8.86, 9.86, 9.76, 10.20, 10.09, 9.59, 9.51, 8.64, 8.25, 10.08, 11.20, 10.06, 11.04, 10.72, 9.86, 9.54, 8.41, 11.14, 10.43, 8.98, 11.23, 8.14, 9.40, 9.15, 8.80, 9.38, 11.22, 10.40, 9.26, 9.71, (16.19), 10.75, 9.00, 9.81, 9.33, 9.67, 10.04


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 24, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 1. 41.46 r' L' u R' f2 B L2 R f U2 D F2 r' B' F u' R2 B2 L2 u B u2 F' U' B2 r2 F U2 D2 F' u2 r' f' L' r' F2 U R u' L2
> 
> 4x4 PB. Stupid A perm prevented it from being sub 40



I know the feeling
41.113 r2 B' D f B' U2 r' F' r L' u R2 u' R F2 L2 B2 r2 F' f2 U' f' u U' L2 R' U' R2 D r' u2 R B L r2 R' D L U' f' 

Locked on the V perm, so pll (with parity) took 7 seconds :fp (this is where we really need the face palm)



Iggy said:


> 52.06 4x4 avg100



We are really close on 4x4 
52.672 avg100


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> No it wasn't.



Clarification: my PB avg50 before today was sup-40. Of course it got sub-40 a little while before it rolled down to 38.99


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 24, 2013)

Pb avg 100 18.76 -> 18.67


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 24, 2013)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.10
worst time: 15.85

current avg5: 12.80 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 10.69 (σ = 1.27)

current avg12: 13.21 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 11.43 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 12.90 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 12.80

Skewwbb no not really... its 3x3.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

38.58 D u U' r' B R2 F' D' B' u2 D' R U' L2 u2 B' L' U2 F2 L' D L' u' U2 D' L' u2 D2 f2 R' f' L2 B2 R2 B' R F' L' D2 R

Finally a sub 40! After so many near misses. It had PLL parity 

Edit: 41.17 single with PLL skip


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2013)

3.78, 6.40, 3.37, 4.34, 4.59, 3.48, 3.84, 7.27, 3.90, 3.88, 3.42, 2.11, 1.61, 3.73, 2.62, 3.25, 2.64, 3.29, 5.35, 3.79, 2.71, 4.76, 4.18, 3.34, 3.88, 3.85, 3.73, 2.86, 3.35, 2.29, 6.15, 2.75, 3.96, 4.42, 1.95, 3.56, 2.87, 3.68, 3.89, 3.84, 2.89, 2.68, 2.86, 4.62, 4.96, 3.11, 3.87, 3.88, 3.18, 3.21, 4.09, 5.06, 1.87, 3.04, 4.48, 2.86, 1.83, 3.59, 6.29, 4.88, 3.21, 3.59

current avg5: 4.02 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 2.59 (σ = 0.63)


current avg12: 3.67 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 3.14 (σ = 0.60)


current avg50: 3.53 (σ = 0.73)
best avg50: 3.45 (σ = 0.70)


No good average of 5/12s but good ao50


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Average of 5: 44.03
1. (38.58) D u U' r' B R2 F' D' B' u2 D' R U' L2 u2 B' L' U2 F2 L' D L' u' U2 D' L' u2 D2 f2 R' f' L2 B2 R2 B' R F' L' D2 R 
2. 47.28 B' D B' r L' D2 f D u2 U R' L2 U' u2 B2 L2 U2 f L' f F' u R2 D' F' U2 F' L2 f F2 U D F R' L B2 u2 F' U2 u2 
3. 43.63 B F D2 L' F2 f R D2 F L r f' r' u' F2 u2 B L2 u2 L U2 u' R2 r u R U2 R' B u2 f' B2 r' B2 F2 D2 r2 L' R2 B 
4. (49.05) U' B r U2 R' B2 L' r' R' f2 R2 L r2 D' r' L R' f' F2 r2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' f' U B' R2 U B2 F u2 r2 f2 L u 
5. 41.17 r U u2 B2 D B2 u r L2 F' r2 B' r2 R2 F' u U' D' F' B L u' D2 L r R U2 L2 U L' D2 B' f2 r F2 B2 L2 D U' f


----------



## lucascube (Dec 24, 2013)

3x3 pb's:

8.09 ao12

8.28	U' F' U D2 L' U2 D' F L2 D' F2 B' U' R2 B' L U' B D2 B2 R' D' U2 R2 U
7.39	U2 L F' R B' F2 L B2 F2 U' B2 L' D' F' R' U' R2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 B2 U L'
7.08	R' B R U F' B' D2 U2 B D U R D2 L' R' F2 D' B2 D B' L U F2 L' U
8.86	L2 B2 U2 F' L2 R' B2 U B2 R2 L2 D F2 B L2 R F U R2 F B' L U R2 U
7.16	B' L B2 D' B2 F R F2 D L' B' R U R2 F' R' D L2 U' D2 R2 U' B' U2 B'
7.63	U B2 D' L F U L2 B2 D2 F U' B R2 L B U B2 D2 U R U2 B' R' D2 U2
7.55	F U2 B' F' D' L2 U D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 D B' L F D B F2 D' U' F R'
9.44	B' F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 F' D L2 U2 L D' R F U' F D' B U F R' D2 L2 F
7.79	U B' L2 F' B' D L' B F2 R F' U L D' B' L R2 U' R' B' U2 R U2 L2 B
9.70	F2 R B2 D2 R L D B2 F L F2 L' R2 B' U' L' U' R2 F L2 U F' U' B' F2
6.96	D2 F' D2 U' B' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 F U' F L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L F' B' L2 U' B F'
10.86	L' D2 L U' L' U' D2 L' F U' D L2 B' F2 R B2 D R L' D2 L' F2 U D B2

solves 2-6 make a 7.39 ao5 

These were the first 12 solves of the day

Edit: 7.86 ao12 yay

8.94	U' D' R U2 B2 R' L' F D L' B2 D F' B D2 B D L U L F L2 F2 R2 B'
8.19	B R' U' R2 U B L U B F2 D B' R2 F R' D2 U2 F' B D' B' F R' F L'
7.38	L2 U2 L U2 L F L2 U R F' B2 D L D U' F2 U R F D' U' R L F' R'
7.13	U' R' L2 F U' R2 L' B R' F U2 B R2 U2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L D2 U2 B' U
7.91	F R' U' D L F U2 R' D U B' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L R F B D' U F2 D B2
8.30	F2 L' U' L B' L' D' B' F' L' U2 D' F' R2 B' D U2 F' B2 R2 U B2 U D2 F2
9.30	R2 F' L F B' U' B' L R' F2 D' U B' R F' D2 B U' R2 D2 U' L' R2 U R
6.88	L R' U2 B2 L' F' L F2 B U2 B R2 L' U' B R U2 F' R B' R' F2 L' R' B2
7.41	F2 B2 R' B' F2 L F2 R2 B R' F2 R L U F2 R' B F D' B' D2 R2 F2 L' U
8.86	B2 F U2 D F' U2 B' D' B2 L2 F' D' U' F U' D' F B2 L' R2 D2 B D' U R'
6.41	D' R' D' U2 R B' L' D' R F2 D' F2 U B2 R L' U2 R U R D2 L B D2 U
7.58	F2 U2 D' R' D2 L2 U2 F' L' D L B' U F2 U' L D2 L U' F2 B2 D2 B R2 F'

solves 8-12 make a 7.29 ao5

Edit: 7.84 ao12 and 8.07 mo25

Edit: 7.8 ao12

Edit: 8.15 mo50 

Edit: 7.23 ao5

Edit: 8.05 ao50

Edit 8.39 ao100


----------



## EMI (Dec 24, 2013)

lucascube said:


> 3x3 pb's:
> 
> 8.09 ao12
> 
> ...



You're crazy! 
*waiting for Edit No. 8*


----------



## uvafan (Dec 24, 2013)

lucascube said:


> 3x3 pb's:
> 
> 8.09 ao12
> 
> ...


wtf dude you're crazy.


----------



## lucascube (Dec 24, 2013)

EMI said:


> You're crazy!
> *waiting for Edit No. 8*



Thanks! I stopped at 100 solves, sorry.


----------



## Username (Dec 24, 2013)

lucascube said:


> 3x3 pb's:
> 
> 8.09 ao12
> 
> ...



wtf insane

NAR pree


----------



## lucascube (Dec 24, 2013)

Username said:


> wtf insane
> 
> NAR pree



Thanks Kim! I'll try 



uvafan said:


> wtf dude you're crazy.



Thanks Eli!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2013)

lucascube said:


> 3x3 pb's:
> 
> 8.09 ao12
> 
> ...



HOLLLLYYYY SHOOOOOOT.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Skewbz are fun, but annoying when you don't have ball bearings...

PB Average of 12: 11.853

1. 11.657 B' R' U B L B R U L' R U B U' L B R' U R' U R B L' B' U' B 
2. 13.707 U' R U' L' U R L' U B' U R L' U L R L' U' B L' B' U' R' U B' R 
3. 11.477 L U L R' L' B' R U' L U L' R' U L R B' L R U L B R L' B' R 
4. 11.607 R U B R' U L U' B R' U' R B' R' B' L B' L B R U L' B L' U' B' 
5. 11.288 L' R' B' L R' U B U' B' R' B R L R' B' R' L' R' B' L' U' R' U' L' U 
6. (16.019) R' B R B' R U' L' U R B L R' U L' R' L U R' B L U' L U R' B' 
7. 11.637 B' R' L' U' L' R L' R L R L' B' U' L U' R U' B L' U L U B R U' 
8. 11.687 U R B' U' R' L' R' L U B' L U L' B U B R' B U B' U' R U' R L 
9. 11.709 R' U L U' R L R U B' U L' R L R B R' B' L B' U' B L U B R' 
10. (4.738[ll skip, PB]) U' L B L' R L R' U L U' R L' B U' B' U' R' B U' L U L R' L U 
11. 12.946 U B' R' U L' U' R' U' L' B L R L' B L U' L' R' U' L' R' U B' L U 
12. 10.815 B' U L' R B' L' B' R' B' R B' L R B L' R B U' L' U B L' U' B' L' 

lol, the layer was really dumb and probably was the slowest layer of these 12 solves x( Usually it is about 2-3 seconds, could've sub-4ed...


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 24, 2013)

lucascube said:


> 3x3 pb's:
> 
> 8.09 ao12
> 
> ...



um but wasn't your old ao100 like 9.3? um but wait wut?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 24, 2013)

pyra pbs
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-24
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.31
worst: 4.93

mean of 3
current: 3.59 (σ = 0.38)
best: 3.59 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 5
current: 3.87 (σ = 0.39)
best: 3.77 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 12
current: 3.86 (σ = 0.38)
best: 3.86 (σ = 0.38)

Average: 3.86 (σ = 0.38)
Mean: 3.90

Time List:
1. 3.59 L U L B' L B R' L r' 
2. 3.50 L B R B' U R' B' L' l r' b u 
3. 4.93 R U' B R L R B L' r' b u' 
4. 4.23 L' R B U' R U R U l r' u 
5. 3.48 U B' U R B' U B' U R l r' b u' 
6. 3.85 U B L R' B L' B' L l' 
7. 3.81 B' U R' U' L B R' B l u 
8. 4.55 U L' U L' U R B' R r b' u' 
9. 4.17 L' U B U' B L U L l r b' 
10. 4.02 U' L R' U R L' R' B l r' b u 
11. 3.43 U' R' B L' B' U R U l r b u 
12. 3.31 U R B R B L R' U' l' r' u

WTF standard deviation


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> pyra pbs
> Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-24
> solves/total: 12/12
> 
> ...



Are you Fricken serious dude? Stop with the fake solves. This is 100% BS.You're giving yourself a terrible name


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 24, 2013)

Average of 12: 2.02
1. 1.88 U' F U' F2 R F U R' U' 
2. 1.77 U R' F2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
3. 2.27 U2 R' F R F2 R F2 U2 R U' 
4. (1.46) F' R' U R2 U' R U' F2 U2 
5. 2.06 F R F' R' F2 U F' U F U2 
6. 2.05 F R' U2 R F R2 U2 F2 U' 
7. 2.03 F2 R' F R2 F' U2 F' R F' U' 
8. 2.08 R F R2 U R' F2 U' R' U' 
9. 2.13 F' R' U2 F U R' F R' U' 
10. (3.05) F2 U2 F U' F' R F2 U R2 
11. 2.15 F R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 
12. 1.80 R U2 F' U' R U F R2 U'

Very nice scrambles.

Also, 2.35 ao50 and 2.49 ao100

Edit:

Average of 5: 1.61
1. 1.47 U' R' F2 R F' R2 U' R2 U2 
2. (1.41) R F U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
3. 1.71 F R' F2 U' F U R U2 F2 
4. (4.90+) F' U' F2 R U F U' R2 U' 
5. 1.65 R' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F' U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Average of 12: 2.02
> 1. 1.88 U' F U' F2 R F U R' U'
> 2. 1.77 U R' F2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
> 3. 2.27 U2 R' F R F2 R F2 U2 R U'
> ...



Shoot, youre gonna be faster than me and lucas by the end of.january probably


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 24, 2013)

hype

(30.03), 31.24, (31.85), 30.62, 30.58= 30.81 avg5

Every single solve had parity... the 30.03 had double.... arg

edit: Nice!!!

(30.03), 31.24, 31.85, 30.62, 30.58, 33.25, 31.44, (54.09), 30.59, 34.64, 30.68, 31.51= *31.64 avg12*


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> hype
> 
> (30.03), 31.24, (31.85), 30.62, 30.58= 30.81 avg5
> 
> ...



Do you know of any comps planned soon?


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you know of any comps planned soon?



Canadian ones? I have no idea, but I'm going to Houston in 2 weeks


----------



## kcl (Dec 24, 2013)

Ordered a lingpo and a skewb


----------



## maxcube (Dec 24, 2013)

Yay new pb ao5 and ao12

Mean: 14.50
Average: 14.45
Best time: 11.51
Median: 14.13
Worst time: 18.74
Standard deviation: 1.84

Best average of 5: 13.12
11-15 - (12.37) 12.84 14.02 12.50 (15.39)

Best average of 12: 13.78
11-22 - 12.37 12.84 14.02 12.50 15.39 (17.44) 15.29 12.76 13.52 15.00 14.13 (11.51)


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

wat 24.11 PLL time attack on video


----------



## uvafan (Dec 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat 24.11 PLL time attack on video


wut


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat 24.11 PLL time attack on video



Inb4 forgot a PLL Haha


----------



## ottozing (Dec 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Inb4 forgot a PLL Haha



I was thinking the same thing when I saw it


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Inb4 forgot a PLL Haha



No, the end result was good.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 24, 2013)

:fp OLL parity 28.61... 10 sec cross+centers... then terrible edges.


----------



## lucascube (Dec 24, 2013)

avg of 12: 1.79

Time List:
1. 1.33 R2 U R' U F U2 R' U2 R' 
2. 1.78 U R F' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 
3. (1.11) U R' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 
4. 1.56 U F2 R' U2 R U R2 F' R' 
5. 1.66 U' R F' U2 F' R' U R' U2 
6. 2.18 U2 R' U R2 F' U R2 U F' 
7. (4.97+) U R2 U F U' R U' R2 F2 
8. 2.21 F R2 F R2 U F U2 F2 U 
9. 1.71 U' R F' R' U2 R F' R2 U 
10. 1.59 U R2 F U2 R F' U F' R' 
11. 1.86 R2 U2 R' U F R F2 U F2 
12. 2.03 U F U' R F' U F2 R F' R'

Solves 1-5 make a 1.52 ao5

Lol single:

0.55 U R2 F U2 R2 U F U R 

Yay for more PB's


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 24, 2013)

lucascube said:


> avg of 12: 1.79
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 1.33 R2 U R' U F U2 R' U2 R'
> ...



damn that's close to my best. Well done.


----------



## tjp8153 (Dec 24, 2013)

I taught my 10 year old brother how to solve in one day. This caused he and one of my other brothers to join me in my cubing addiction.


----------



## lucascube (Dec 24, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> damn that's close to my best. Well done.



Thanks man!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

lucascube said:


> avg of 12: 1.79
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 1.33 R2 U R' U F U2 R' U2 R'
> ...



HOW DO YOU DO THAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!??!

HOLY SHOOOT


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2013)

40.94 4x4 single, 2nd best ever


----------



## maxcube (Dec 25, 2013)

14.78 average of 100



I think I can say that I am sub 15 now!


----------



## uvafan (Dec 25, 2013)

maxcube said:


> 14.78 average of 100
> 
> View attachment 3393
> 
> I think I can say that I am sub 15 now!



Congrats!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

SKEWBBBIIIEEEEE

2.332 - U' R U' L B U' R L' B L' B' L' U' B' L' R B' R B' L' B' R' U' R' B 

first of session, ll skip, and stackmat 

EDIT:

Average of 5: 9.632

1. 2.332 U' R U' L B U' R L' B L' B' L' U' B' L' R B' R B' L' B' R' U' R' B 
2. 8.042 R L' B' R' U' B U' B' L R L U' R' U L' U B' L' U' L B R' B L B' 
3. 9.784 R' L' B L' U' L U R U L' R' U' R' B R L U B' R L U B U L' U' 
4. 11.071 R' U R' L' R' L' R' U L' B L U' L' R U B R' B U R' L B' L U' B' 
5. (20.765[EWCORNERSEWCENTERS]) L' R' L' R' B U' B L' R U' R' L U' R L' B R' B R B' U' B L B L'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 25, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> pyra pbs



Once again, stop with the faking times. Nobody believes you. Thanks.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 25, 2013)

Those Pyra times aren't very fake.

Edit: What I mean by this is I doubt you'd call him out if he wasn't known for cheating. Maybe now he'll see the consequences.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 25, 2013)

Average of 12: 36.72
1. 35.76 D2 F2 R u R L' r u' U' L' f2 L R r' U D f' u2 U' R2 U F2 r' F2 B' r L F B U2 R' f D2 F2 B' U2 R' U2 r' R2 
2. 34.44 u B u F2 R2 L' F u' r' u2 B2 f' D' R B' F D' r2 R' U' f' D u' U2 L' R D' r B u2 U' r D L' f R B' f' F r2 
3. 36.99 D2 R' B' r' f' D2 r2 B' r' f R' r2 L' f' r2 F2 L F B f2 R' U2 f' R' r2 u' U L r' R2 U' R2 B' R u' r u' f2 B2 D 
4. 36.46 L' U D L2 r B2 L2 U R2 D B' U r' L2 f L2 D' L r2 F2 D' R' F r u2 L F2 R2 r2 L' F u2 U2 R U L U2 R2 B R 
5. 40.03 D' F2 r' f' U R' L2 u' L' B u' F U' R' D' U2 B r2 U f2 B2 U L D2 B' U r2 B2 R F2 U2 L D2 u' f' D2 B2 L2 r' D2 
6. 35.62 u' B U D' f' u' r2 U D2 f r' u' f2 u' B2 D2 F' U2 u' B L' D' L F f2 r' B R F r R B2 u R2 f2 r2 L' U F2 D 
7. 36.10 D' f u R2 U2 u2 D' f u' r L2 R' U' D' L' U2 B' L2 F' r' U r2 R f' U2 B2 f u U' F' r' L R2 U2 r2 D L2 f L B2 
8. 38.67 F' f' L F2 B u2 B L' r D' B2 D B F D2 L R2 u2 U2 B f2 F u2 U D f r2 U' L F2 r2 f D2 r2 u' D' R f2 B L' 
9. 37.39 r U' D' B' R U L' F2 L F' u r L2 D' B2 f r2 u' U' L D B2 U' B' U2 u r L' D2 U u' R2 r2 f' L r2 R' f' L' B 
10. (42.15) u f' F2 u' B2 D' r L R2 f2 L' u B2 L' B R2 u2 r2 f' U2 F' D2 B' R2 f2 R f2 u2 B' D' L' B2 f D2 B2 u F' f U F' 
11. 35.69 f F2 D2 U u' R2 f D' F2 R L f U2 R u' L2 F' u2 F' u2 f' B2 F2 L2 f2 D2 u2 L2 B' U' B2 f2 F2 U2 u' R D' L F2 R' 
12. (33.92) u L' U R2 U B2 R2 F D' L U B u2 L U' f2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F u' F D f2 r u2 f' F2 u f' R L' u r2 B' L2 R2 r'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 25, 2013)

On the car ride to grandparents:

Roux
14.42 single (.08 off PB, choked at the end)
17.09 ao5 (smashed previous PB by 1.01)
18.47 ao12 (close, off by 0.1)

The ao12 had no sup-20s. My block transition was good and I know all CMLLs now (but I need to practice them a little more). 
So yeah! Full CMLL learned! That was pretty easy.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I suck at 2x2 (this is stackmat btw)...
> 
> Best Average of 100: 2.192 (PB)
> _Best Average of 50: 2.109 (PB)_
> ...


Wow, your average of 100 is now only 0.1 slower than the world champion's. How did that noob win worlds?



ottozing said:


> Tied PB
> 
> Average of 12: 1.514
> 1. 1.499 U' F' R' F' R2 F2 U'
> ...



Wtfwtfwtfwtfwtfwtfwtf
owait keyboard
Then only wtfwtfwtfwtf



lucascube said:


> avg of 12: 1.79
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 1.33 R2 U R' U F U2 R' U2 R'
> ...



:/



scottishcuber said:


> Average of 12: 1.55
> 1. 1.47 U' R2 F2 U' F U' F U' R U
> 2. 1.44 F U2 F U' R2 U2 F' R' F'
> 3. 1.09 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U2 F' R'
> ...






cuboy63 said:


> Finally practiced some 2x2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:'(

Thanks for ruining my Christmas guys.

I still have a lot of video editing to do, but I should hopefully be able to get back into serious practice after that. Even then, I really doubt I will ever be as fast as a lot of you guys.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 25, 2013)

Cameron stop being a ***** lol. Just practice, assess your flaws and refine algs.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Wow, your average of 100 is now only 0.1 slower than the world champion's. How did that noob win worlds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel your pain. I don't like this many people gaining on me.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 25, 2013)

R L' R' L U R' B' L B' L' U B' R' B L B

lolskewb

1.45 pb


----------



## mrtomas (Dec 25, 2013)

Average of 5: 10.85
1. (12.51) U R2 F2 D2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L' U B L D' L' U2 R' D2 B
2. 9.90 U' B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U' R B2 L2 U2 B L B L'
3. (9.78) F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B D' F2 D F' D' R B2 D2 R2 F'
4. 12.07 U L2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 D B R' F R' D' B' L F R B
5. 10.58 U2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U L2 R' D2 F2 R U B D2 L2 B2 

first sub 11avg ever.
This also gave 11.17 avg12 which is also a pb


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 25, 2013)

Get a Weisu for Christmas.

First timed solve: 1:14.57.

PB!


----------



## imvelox (Dec 25, 2013)

PB 7x7 single: *3:58.58*

First sub4


----------



## lucascube (Dec 25, 2013)

2x2 Pb's:

2.11 ao50 stackmat

2.28 ao100 stackmat


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hate my life:

PB 2x2 Average of 12: 1.897
1. 1.991 R F' R U' R2 U F' R' U2 
2. 2.405 F' U' R' U R2 F' R' U' R 
3. (0.969) F' U R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U' 
4. 2.269[FAIL, GOT 1.297 RETRY!!!!!] R F2 R' U' F2 R U F' R' 
5. (3.076) U F U F2 R' U F' R' F' 
6. 1.320 F2 U F2 R2 F R F R' U2 
7. 2.275 U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 
8. 1.251 U2 R U F R' F2 U F U2 
9. 1.878 F' R' F U' F2 R' U' F' U' 
10. 1.939 R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U2 F2 U' 
11. 1.758 F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U2 F U2 
12. 1.882 U F R U' F R2 F R U2 

4th solve is sooooo annoying. IF I GOT 1.297 I WOULD'VE GOTTEN 1.79 AO12 WHY DOES MY LIFE HAVE TO BE LIKE THIS?!

EDIT: Hmmmm scramble 4 is wrong, and many others are, too. Scramble 4 was a 4 move cancellation into the anti eg-1 t case thing, but I locked up. Usually my scrambles aren't wrong, way to blow it at the worst time qqtimer.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 25, 2013)

The consistency though...
First OH in a while.
Average of 12: 18.61
1. 20.02 F2 D2 L' B' L2 U R' L2 F' U' F' L2 B' D F' U2 R2 B R F2 L2 D B2 D' F
2. (15.62) U B' D' L2 U' D' B' F2 U R2 D' U' L' F2 D' R' D2 R F' U2 B2 F' L2 U2 D
3. 15.96 L' B2 U B2 L F2 U B2 F U B U2 L U2 R D2 B' R' B R2 B' L2 U2 F' B2
4. (23.84) U' B U2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F' U' L B' L' B' R B2 R2 L' F' U D2
5. 18.89 L2 U2 D B2 R D2 R' F2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 D B2 U' L' R U' F2 U2 L2 D
6. 22.45 F R2 F' R' U' D2 L' U2 F R L U B2 L F2 R2 L U' F' D B L' B' D' L
7. 18.48 B2 R D' B2 L' R2 U2 L' U2 F U2 D' L' B U F' R B' L' D2 R' U F2 L U'
8. 19.33 D F L' U2 D2 F' B' R D' B L' U D' L2 F B D' L' R' B2 L' R D R' L'
9. 15.79 D' F R' F B D2 L2 R2 B2 F' L' F D2 R2 B' L B2 F U F B L' F B' R2
10. 21.12 F2 R2 F2 U2 D B D R2 D2 L R' B2 L2 F2 B' R L2 B2 U2 F2 U L B' F R
11. 16.68 D2 B' F' R L' B D F2 U B D' R' F' U2 D R2 D R' F U2 L2 R2 U B R'
12. 17.38 L D2 L2 B D2 U B2 D2 R2 F' U2 D R U D F D L R' U R B U2 D R'

EDIT: 20.45 avg50, 20.74 avg100


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I hate my life:
> 
> PB 2x2 Average of 12: 1.897
> 1. 1.991 R F' R U' R2 U F' R' U2
> ...



mwahahahahahaha


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 25, 2013)

First 8x8 solve sub 15 mins yay. Don't have an exact time cuz I stopped the timer at low 14 but I know for sure it was sub 15


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 25, 2013)

First 6x6 solve! 9:57.70. Centers took about 6, edges 3, and 3x3 about a minute because I realized I messed up centers. 

Also got a mastermorphix and solved it and got an ss pyraminx.


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 25, 2013)

Finally finished 1,000 4x4 solves. The last 100 solves were done with the weisu  Also, the ao12 PB was on cam 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 993/1004
best time: 28.06 *PB*
worst time: 3:40.71

current avg5: 36.46 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 32.95 (σ = 1.36) *PB*

current avg12: 36.30 (σ = 1.91)
best avg12: 35.10 (σ = 1.98) *PB*

current avg50: 37.87 (σ = 3.29)
best avg50: 37.87 (σ = 3.29) *PB*

current avg100: 38.87 (σ = 3.41)
best avg100: 38.79 (σ = 3.47) *PB*

current avg1000: 40.55 (σ = 3.63) *PB*
best avg1000: 40.55 (σ = 3.63) 

session avg: 40.55 (σ = 3.60)
session mean: 41.60


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 25, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Finally finished 1,000 4x4 solves. The last 100 solves were done with the weisu  Also, the ao12 PB was on cam
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 993/1004
> ...



such nub


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> First 6x6 solve! 9:57.70. Centers took about 6, edges 3, and 3x3 about a minute because I realized I messed up centers.


I just did mine, 15:21.41. Messed up centres at least 9-10 times just doing them, although nothing more than one or two pieces. But I did it again quite badly (every single centre was wrong) during the last two edges. So many times when doing the last 4 centres I realised I'd destroyed my cross edges and had to remake them. I've never done a worse solve in my life. But at least I solved it - I got a square-1 and can't get anywhere near solving it. I can do F2L, but that's kind of pointless for square-1.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

I had to do more 2x2 after that failure...

*PB Average of 12: 1.889 (the end of it isn't in the ao50, 0.008 jump )*
PB Average of 25: 1.926 (last 25 solves of ao50, WHAT THE HECK?!)
PB Average of 50: 2.100 (first 50 solves, 0.009 jump )

Best Average of 50: 2.100
1. 1.828 U' F U' F' U F' R U R2 U' 
2. 1.869 R' U' R F2 U' F R' F2 U2 R' 
3. 1.902 R2 F2 U2 R F R U' F R' 
4. 2.184 R U R2 F' U R' U2 F U2 
5. 2.238[F' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U'] R U2 R' F U2 R' F' R U' 
6. 1.783 F R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U F' U2 
7. 2.309 U' R' U F U' F2 R2 U' R 
8. (1.450) R2 F2 R F' R F2 R' F2 R' 
9. 1.628 R' U2 F U' R' U R2 F' R 
10. (3.750) F U2 F R F' U F R2 U' 
11. 3.004 F U' R2 U R' F2 R' F R2 
12. 1.862 U2 F U' F' U R F2 U2 R2 
13. 2.804 R2 U F2 U R U R2 F U2 
14. 2.110 U' F U' R2 U' F2 R U F' 
15. 2.099 U2 F U F' R2 U2 F' R' U 
16. 2.740 R2 F2 R' U F2 U' F2 U' F 
17. 2.413 F R' U2 R' U F' U' R U2 
18. 1.931 U F2 U' R2 F U F' R F2 U' 
19. 2.633 F R2 F R2 F' R U' R2 U' 
20. 2.486 F' R U F2 U F2 R2 U R2 
21. 2.794 U2 F U' R' U2 F R2 U' R 
22. (3.562) U2 F2 U F2 U F' U R' U 
23. 2.277 R U2 F2 R' F' R2 F U F' 
24. 2.440 R2 U R F' U' F R F' R' 
25. 2.026 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 U' F2 U' 
26. 1.886 U' F' U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 
27. 1.962 F' R U' R2 F U' R F2 R2 
28. 1.807 U F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 R 
29. 1.916 F' R2 U R F R' U' R2 U2 
30. 1.871 F' R' F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U2 
31. 1.964 U2 F U2 R F' R' F2 R2 U 
32. 1.749 F' R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 
33. 1.648 F2 U R2 F' U R2 F' R F' 
34. 2.369 U2 R2 U' F' U F2 U' R2 F 
35. (1.490) F R F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' U' 
36. 2.216 F R' F2 R U2 R F R2 F2 U2 
37. (5.690) U2 F2 U' R' U2 R F' R2 F' 
38. 2.155 R2 F U F2 R F' U F2 R2 
39. 2.259 F' R2 F' U R U' R' U R' 
40. (1.512) R2 F2 R2 F' U' F U F2 R' 
41. 1.776 F U' F U2 R U R F U' 
42. 2.608 F U' R' U2 R' F R' U' R 
43. 2.052 U2 R' U F' R' F2 R U' R 
44. 1.806 U F R2 F' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
*45. 2.162 U R' U R2 F' U2 F' U F 
46. 1.624 R' U2 R F' U' R2 F U' R 
47. 1.539 F R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' F' 
48. 1.612 R F U' R2 F' U' R2 F U2 
49. 2.191 U' F R F2 U' R2 U R U2 
50. 1.882 R' U2 R F R2 F U2 R' U **
51. 2.402 R' F' U' F' R U2 F2 R' U 
52. (3.829) F' R2 U' F' U2 F2 R F' U' 
53. (1.246) F R F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U2 
54. 1.818 U' F' R U R F' R' F2 U' 
55. 2.207 U F U2 F' R F' R F2 R' 
56. 1.450 F2 U2 F U2 F U' F2 U F' *

Woah ao25...

Part of a 2.208 ao100, so close xD


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I had to do more 2x2 after that failure...
> 
> *PB Average of 12: 1.889 (the end of it isn't in the ao50, 0.008 jump )*
> PB Average of 25: 1.926 (last 25 solves of ao50, WHAT THE HECK?!)
> ...



D: my avg25 is 1.95... and I don't have my stackmat, and so I won't be able to practice until friday!!! Noooo


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> D: my avg25 is 1.95... and I don't have my stackmat, and so I won't be able to practice until friday!!! Noooo



teehee haha hee hee hohohohohoho


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Finally finished 1,000 4x4 solves. The last 100 solves were done with the weisu  Also, the ao12 PB was on cam
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 993/1004
> ...



You're too fast. I don't think I'll ever catch you


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2013)

First square-1 solve: 10:03.21. I kept forgetting algs; I had to look back at one. Should've been sub-10 but I did an alg wrong at ~9:20, and when I thought I'd corrected it I'd just undone it, so I had to do it again.
E: 8:26.11. Got to permutation in 5 minutes, then failed the parity alg and had to restart. I had an easy shape case, which helped a lot.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 25, 2013)

Qualified 3 clubs.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 25, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Finally finished 1,000 4x4 solves. The last 100 solves were done with the weisu  Also, the ao12 PB was on cam
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 993/1004
> ...



Yay steve  Gogo sub-35


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 25, 2013)

halfway there!!!

number of times: 500/500
best time: 6.78
*worst time: 12.95* wtffff


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

2x2 PB Average of 12: 1.828
1. 1.651 R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R' U R' 
2. 2.544 F U2 R2 U F R' F R' U2 
3. (2.568) R F' R U R' U2 R' F' R2 U' 
4. 1.559 U F' R' U2 R' F2 R U' R2 
5. 1.512 F2 U R F' U F R U' F2 U2 
6. 1.748 R' U2 R U2 F2 U2 F R U 
7. 1.669 F' U R F' U' F' U' R2 U 
8. 2.001 F R2 F R' U F2 U2 F' U2 
9. 2.115 R' U2 F U R F' U2 F U2 
10. (0.738) U2 F U R' U2 R F' R' U' 
11. 2.329 U2 R2 U F2 R F' U R' U' 
12. 1.149 U2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R2 U' 

*ON CAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!*

Part of 2.023 ao25, which is pretty good. Should I include that? I also got texts near the end of the ao12 (or was it after? EDIT: It was after ) which made the video cut...

EDIT: Yeah, counting 2.544 and 2.329 are annoying, but counting 1.149 isn't! 

EDIT2: My dad just HAD to come in right before the first solve of the average, I can show the solve before, but I have to cut that part out in between because he doesn't want to be in my video -_- Such a terrible coincidence.

EDIT3: >.< The total inspection was over 15 because I forgot it at the beginning, can you PLEASE let me go?!

EDIT4: 1.799 mo12, woahhhh.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2013)

wut


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> wut



...And now iMovie had a giant makeover, how the heck do I do this, now?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm getting close to a sub-40 PB. 41.64 ATM. It's gone down pretty rapidly lately.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> ...And now iMovie had a giant makeover, how the heck do I do this, now?



iMovie is so easy to use XD


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> iMovie is so easy to use XD



10.0.1 is different, though, lol xD Finished editing, anyway... Grab your snacks for tonight and enjoy


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

Square-1 single PB from 8:26.12 to 4:05.63. Some untimed practise solves helps with cubeshape. It also helped that it was easy. Cubeshape was done by 0:45, and I didn't get any alg wrong.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 26, 2013)

I got my first ever sub-10 solve, right before the end of Christmas Day! 

9.68 D' F2 U B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' R B2 D F' L U

z2 y
U F' R' F' L' y' D R' // accidental x-cross (7,7)
y U R' U R // f2l-2 (4,11)
U' L U L' // f2l-3 (4,15)
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // f2l-4 (8,23)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' U // COLL (well, ZBLL) (10,33)

sub-4 TPS...


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> iMovie is so easy to use XD



iMovie is for nubs
Final Cut Pro all day


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> iMovie is for nubs
> Final Cut Pro all day



moneys ≠ iMovie


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 26, 2013)

Average of 5: 34.38
1. (32.47) L U R' U' D2 L2 U' R u' R2 f2 L F' L' f r u F R2 u2 D B2 u2 f2 r' L' u2 r' L f' u R r' D U2 R' F' r f2 F' 
2. 32.92 r' D' B2 f2 U R' F R B' u' B2 f u2 L2 R U2 B' r2 B2 f' u F r' u' D' r' f F' r2 B' D f u2 B2 L2 U u2 F r f2 
3. 34.90 L' D2 B r D' U' L' U' B2 L' F' r2 B f' D2 R2 B2 U L2 F' L r2 B F L2 D' f R' B' f2 F2 U2 F2 R' u' F2 u U' F' f2 
4. (37.50) D2 u U B2 L2 B' F r2 u' D r2 f2 B' r B' L' F2 r B' D2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 B U' r' B L2 R2 f2 B2 L2 D' F2 u R2 f D2 
5. 35.31 u' U D f' u f u B L' F' D R2 u2 R2 u2 f2 U r D' U2 F2 D r U' f F R U u2 R2 F2 R U D' r D2 f2 R' L2 r


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Average of 5: 34.38
> 1. (32.47) L U R' U' D2 L2 U' R u' R2 f2 L F' L' f r u F R2 u2 D B2 u2 f2 r' L' u2 r' L f' u R r' D U2 R' F' r f2 F'
> 2. 32.92 r' D' B2 f2 U R' F R B' u' B2 f u2 L2 R U2 B' r2 B2 f' u F r' u' D' r' f F' r2 B' D f u2 B2 L2 U u2 F r f2
> 3. 34.90 L' D2 B r D' U' L' U' B2 L' F' r2 B f' D2 R2 B2 U L2 F' L r2 B F L2 D' f R' B' f2 F2 U2 F2 R' u' F2 u U' F' f2
> ...



...please don't catch up to me


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2013)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:29.21
worst time: 2:35.04

current mo3: 2:05.90 (σ = 25.58)
best mo3: 1:43.95 (σ = 13.43)

current avg5: 1:58.93 (σ = 13.82)
best avg5: 1:58.93 (σ = 13.82)

session avg: 1:58.93 (σ = 13.82)
session mean: 2:00.21

Feet PBs


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2013)

I never posted this cuz it wasn't a PB. But I'm posting for all the people like Lucas and Rami 

1.57 AO12. Don't have times or scrambles anymore haha. Stackmat.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

Bleh keyboard

1.69, 1.63, 1.61, 1.38, 1.83, (2.11), 1.75, (1.14), 1.91, 1.86, 1.38, 1.84= 1.69 avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> ...please don't catch up to me



I wouldn't be too worried. I'm bad at turning fast.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 26, 2013)

6x6: all solves today. Just got it
9:57.79
7:27.52
8:44.32
7:11.38
6:07.90
7:10.70
5:30.96
That 5:30 should've been faster. Easy centers but failed l4e
Cut my PB in almost half
So my main problem is l4e especially l2e and adapting 5x5 algs. Any good video tutorials?


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 26, 2013)

single
best: 8.13
worst: 20.25

mean of 3
current: 13.08 (σ = 1.19)
best: 9.74 (σ = 1.41)

avg of 5
current: 13.08 (σ = 1.19)
best: 10.10 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 12
current: 13.42 (σ = 1.22)
best: 11.06 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 50
current: 13.35 (σ = 1.57)
best: 12.35 (σ = 1.65)

avg of 100
current: 13.27 (σ = 1.62)
best: 12.93 (σ = 1.67)

All PBs except single and avg5 from today. :3


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2013)

Average: 4:16.89
Best Time: 3:49.83
Worst Time: 4:49.20
1.	4:18.96
2.	3:49.83
3.	4:13.73
4.	4:02.20
5.	4:28.16
6.	4:27.40
7.	4:07.89
8.	4:17.89
9.	4:26.24
10.	4:06.42
11.	4:14.77
12.	4:49.20

Unfortunately I bombed it at the end there...


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice Dene. Is that PB single?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I never posted this cuz it wasn't a PB. But I'm posting for all the people like Lucas and Rami
> 
> 1.57 AO12. Don't have times or scrambles anymore haha. Stackmat.



Well then obviously the UWR page needs some updating; it still says 1.62  What's your new PB?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Well then obviously the UWR page needs some updating; it still says 1.62  What's your new PB?



PB is 1.50


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

1:59.23 Square-1 single lol. Cubeshape done sub-30, and I was at permutation by 45.
Best average of 5: 4:12.78
4-8 - 4:05.63 (1:59.23) (6:50.57) 4:39.35 3:53.35


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2013)

First huge square-1 session in over a month

number of times: 358/359
best time: 9.03
worst time: 51.31

current avg5: 22.97 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 16.08 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 22.81 (σ = 3.94)
best avg12: 17.99 (σ = 2.05)

current avg50: 21.17 (σ = 3.16)
best avg50: 19.52 (σ = 2.05)

current avg100: 21.08 (σ = 3.68)
best avg100: 19.64 (σ = 2.41)

session avg: 20.52 (σ = 3.10)
session mean: 20.82

Finally a sub 20 avg100!  The 9.03 had an EP skip


----------



## lucascube (Dec 26, 2013)

2x2 PB's:

2.07 stackmat ao50

2.16 stackmat ao100


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

lucascube said:


> 2x2 PB's:
> 
> 2.07 stackmat ao50
> 
> 2.16 stackmat ao100



asghaghjklhgdffhjkfhjk whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttt your PBs are all better than me now (except for on cam). I'm comin' for ya now.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 26, 2013)

Finally got that sub 1:30 5x5 single... 1:29.19


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

3.781 CLL Sune Set


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 26, 2013)

got a skewb for christmas

11.37 ao12
10.16 ao5


----------



## uvafan (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I"m pretty much sub20 when I'm not failing now. 

19.68 avg50, 20.11 avg100!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2013)

4x4

Mean: 1:40.61
Average: 1:40.49
*Best time: 1:08.10 PB!*
Median: 1:39.73
Worst time: 2:18.84
Standard deviation: 14.52

*Best average of 5: 1:27.20 PB!*
37-41 - 1:26.93 1:28.83 (2:05.85) 1:25.85 (1:08.10)

*Best average of 12: 1:34.66 PB!*
26-37 - 1:26.55 1:32.68 1:28.31 1:27.68 1:43.80 (1:25.74) 1:44.82 (1:50.80) 1:40.80 1:32.46 1:42.56 1:26.93



Spoiler: Times



1. 1:14.57 Fw D' B2 L' B U' Uw B2 U' D2 Rw Uw2 D2 R2 F R2 F' Rw' B D Rw2 U2 Uw' D' Fw' U Uw Rw U2 D' R' D Fw2 R' Fw U' R2 F' R2 B
2. 1:34.68 L Rw F Fw U2 Uw2 R2 B U' F' Rw' Uw' R2 Uw2 L' Rw2 D' F2 U Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw Fw L2 R2 D L2 F Fw2 Uw2 D R' Uw2 D' L' R2 D2 R' B
3. 1:36.58 Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 B' L Fw B D Rw B' L Rw' U Uw2 D Fw' R F' L B L U2 B' Rw' U' D' F2 Fw' Uw' D Fw Rw F2 Rw' Fw2 B2 U' F' B'
4. 1:41.46 Uw F2 L2 R' Uw' F2 B2 U' Uw' D F B L2 R' U Uw2 D' Rw U F' D' F' L2 U B2 Uw D2 F2 Uw D R D L Fw U' Uw2 Fw B2 Rw Fw
5. 1:52.26 D' F2 Uw' R' Uw' D2 B D2 B2 Rw U2 Uw Rw' R2 U L2 B Uw L2 Uw' F Uw2 L' Fw U' Uw D2 R2 Fw U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 D' F2 B2 Uw Rw2 Fw L2
6. 1:43.54 F Fw2 B' U' F Fw Rw' R' D L' Uw L' U Uw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw F' L2 Rw2 Uw B Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw B2 R Uw Rw' R2 U' Uw' Fw2 R Fw2 L2 Uw2
7. 1:38.87 U R' Fw B' Rw' F L R Uw2 D B2 U' Uw' L U2 Uw' D' F B' U2 Rw2 U' L2 D2 Rw' U' L2 Rw' R2 F Fw Uw' D' L' Fw' Rw' F D2 B Rw2
8. 1:40.59 D' Rw D B' L2 R2 D L' F Rw2 U' Uw' D L F2 U2 Rw' U2 D' F2 U' R Fw' U Uw B2 L Fw U2 D R B R U D' R B2 D Rw' F2
9. 2:16.67 Rw2 F2 B2 L F' B' Uw' L' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw L2 D2 L Rw R2 U2 Uw2 D L2 Uw2 Fw U' Rw R2 B2 Uw2 Rw' F' D Fw2 Uw' D' R' F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 D'
10. 1:40.73 F' R' Uw' R D F' U2 Uw' D2 R D Fw Rw' Uw' L F' Fw2 L Uw R B2 L2 R' Uw' Rw U D' F' Rw Uw' Fw' L' Rw2 F' L2 U' Fw L2 Rw R2
11. 1:36.46 D R2 D' F Rw R Fw2 D R Fw U Rw' F' Fw' L' U2 L R Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 D F2 Uw2 L Rw2 R' F U Uw' F' Fw' B Uw F U' Rw2 Uw L
12. 1:33.50 R2 F' L2 U2 F' B2 Uw' Rw Fw' L' D Rw Fw B' U Uw2 Rw2 B R' U2 Uw' F Uw D2 L2 D2 B2 Rw2 F2 Fw B R U L' F' D Fw2 L R D
13. 2:05.54 F B Uw' L2 Uw' D' L Fw' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw' R F2 Rw' Uw' D' B' U2 D2 F B2 R' F2 B' U F2 R Fw' B' L2 Rw R' Fw R' Fw' Uw' F2 D B2
14. 1:42.17 F' Fw Uw R F' Fw R B2 L Uw Fw' L R2 B' Uw L' F Fw' B' Rw' Uw B2 Uw R2 Fw' U F2 Rw' R Fw2 U' R2 U' D R' Uw' L' B2 Rw' R2
15. 1:34.61 R' Uw' B2 R D Rw R' B U2 Rw' D' Fw Uw2 Fw2 L Rw' R F' R Uw' Rw R' U' Rw2 B U2 Uw Fw' U Uw2 D' F' Rw2 R' F2 Rw' B2 R2 D' R
16. 1:37.20 B2 U D2 Fw' D R' U D2 F B L2 D2 L2 U Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 B2 R' F' B' U D' Rw Uw' Fw' R2 F D' F2 Fw' B' U L' U' L2 R Uw Rw
17. 1:24.85 L' Uw Fw2 R D' Fw2 D Fw2 D2 R' Uw' D F U' Uw Fw2 R D' L Rw D2 F' U F Uw' D' R2 B2 Uw L' F2 L Rw' R' B Uw' F' Uw2 R Uw'
18. 1:28.23 B U L R2 U' F Fw2 L' U' D' F2 Uw Rw' B L' Fw2 L2 F' L2 Fw R Fw' R' B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 F' R2 F L B L2 R2 D' F Fw U2 L'
19. 1:52.45 R D' R' Uw2 F' D' Fw' U' Uw' Rw' F' Fw' B2 U B2 D2 F' U D2 L' Fw Rw' F' L R F Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' F Fw D R' B Uw
20. 1:46.39 L U' Uw' F D' B' L2 Uw B2 U L2 Rw2 B2 D' F2 U2 Uw2 L' B2 D2 B L' F2 U' R2 B2 Rw2 D R2 F B2 Uw' D2 B2 R2 D' F' B' Rw' F'
21. 1:42.42 R' Uw2 F' B2 D' Fw2 D' B Uw2 R' U D F' L' U' Uw' Rw B Uw2 L R' U' Fw B Uw Fw' B' D' Rw' D2 F Rw' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 Fw2 D' Rw2
22. 1:25.09 F Fw' B D Rw' B2 L F' L Rw2 B Uw2 Rw U' B D' F' Fw U Fw2 Rw F2 U2 Fw' U F2 B2 Uw2 R F2 Fw' B' R2 F2 D Fw B' Rw' F Fw'
23. 2:03.03 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' L' R Uw2 D Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D' F2 Rw U2 R Fw2 U' Uw R2 F2 B U L R' F Uw2 B' L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw U' F B2 L B2 R' Fw2
24. 1:47.15 U' B D B Rw' U' D2 R Uw2 D' F' B L2 R2 Uw' Fw B2 R' B2 L' Rw2 B2 Rw Uw D2 F' U2 Uw' L2 F' Fw2 B' Rw' R' U Uw Fw' L2 Fw2 B
25. 1:45.90 L2 U L2 Fw' D' L' Fw Rw B' Uw2 Rw' Fw Uw Rw U' Rw F' Fw2 B' U R U R' F' Uw2 D2 L Uw' F' Fw' U' Uw2 R2 F R2 B2 D B' Uw' D
26. 1:26.55 F' Fw U2 Uw' F' U2 Uw D' F' L D Rw Fw B' U' R' B2 Rw R F' Fw2 B' L Uw' Rw F2 Uw R F2 R U2 Rw D' L2 U' D2 L' F2 Rw' Uw
27. 1:32.68 F' B' U2 B2 Rw Uw' D2 F2 D' L D' R2 D F U2 Uw B' U Uw' Rw2 F' L F2 Uw Fw Uw R2 F2 D' Rw Fw' B2 Uw' B2 U' Rw Uw Rw' R2 D2
28. 1:28.31 U Rw' R' U2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' Rw U2 Uw2 B L Rw Fw2 L2 B2 U' D Rw Fw B' U' Rw' F D' L' Rw' U' R B2 Uw L' B Uw2 F' B2 R'
29. 1:27.68 Fw R' F' Fw U Fw2 R' F' Fw D' F2 B' Rw2 Uw' L' R2 D Fw2 R Fw L' Rw' Uw Fw B L' F D2 Fw Rw2 R' Fw' D2 L2 Rw Uw2 D2 L2 Uw F2
30. 1:43.80 U' Uw' F Fw' Uw' D2 Rw Uw2 B' Uw F2 D R2 B D' B' U2 Uw2 Rw U2 Uw2 L' Rw' D2 F' D2 Rw' R' F Fw2 B L2 U2 Fw L2 R2 Fw R Uw F
31. 1:25.74 U2 R' Uw' Rw2 U D' R Fw Uw2 L2 F' B2 Rw2 R' F2 L Rw R2 U' Uw L' B' U2 L2 Uw R2 Fw' B2 D L2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw B L' Rw2 B Uw Fw2
32. 1:44.82 R2 U2 Uw L2 R' U' Rw' D' R2 F U2 Uw' D2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw' D' R2 Fw2 B2 Rw U2 B' L' Rw2 R Fw' R' B2 Uw Fw2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw Fw2 U F' Uw
33. 1:50.80 Rw Uw' L2 Rw' F Fw2 B2 U2 F2 Rw2 B U' Uw F2 Fw' B2 Rw U L' Rw' Uw D2 Fw Rw2 U' Uw' Fw2 B L' U' D' L Rw' D Rw' B' Rw U R' D'
34. 1:40.80 R' D2 L2 Fw B D R F B2 L' B D' Rw' F2 L2 R' F Fw2 L2 Rw2 U' Uw R' D2 F2 B' L R' F' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' L' U R2 U' Uw2 Fw2 R2
35. 1:32.46 D2 Rw2 D2 R' F' Fw2 B2 U Uw2 D L' R2 D' L U2 D B' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 F2 B2 U' B Rw Uw Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D' L2 Rw' F U D L2 R2 Uw'
36. 1:42.56 Uw' Rw2 B2 D' L2 R F2 Fw Uw D F2 Fw B' Uw' D Rw' U2 B2 U' D' B' Uw' Fw' B2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw D2 L F Fw' B L' Rw Uw L' Rw R' F
37. 1:26.93 L2 Rw' B R2 Fw L2 Fw' Uw L2 R2 B2 Uw' Rw U Rw' Fw' U L2 Uw2 L Rw F' Rw' U2 F2 R' B' L Rw' F' Uw L D2 L Fw2 B2 L2 U R2 F'
38. 1:28.83 L2 Uw2 D2 B2 Uw2 F D Rw' Uw' D' L' Uw2 L' U F' R' F' Fw2 R' F B' U2 D2 Fw' Uw Fw D2 L2 Rw2 Fw' D' R2 F2 U2 Uw R Fw B' D F
39. 2:05.85 U2 L2 Fw Rw U' L Rw2 Fw B R' B2 Uw F' U Fw B' Rw2 D' L2 Rw Fw' U R' Fw2 U2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 B2 Rw' U2 F2 B' D' L2 R2 U2 L' F U
40. 1:25.85 U' B2 Rw2 R F2 L2 U Uw' D Rw' Uw' L' R2 U2 L' U2 R' D Rw2 F' D R2 U Uw D F Fw Uw2 Fw2 U2 F2 B Rw2 F B D2 F' B' R' U
41. 1:08.10 R2 F' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 R2 D2 B D F Uw D B Uw F2 R U2 D' L2 Fw Uw' F B' D' F2 Fw B' D' L Rw' R2 D Fw L' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R
42. 1:33.96 Uw F' R' Uw' F Fw2 B2 Rw' R2 Fw Uw' F2 L Rw' Fw' R D2 L Rw Uw R' B2 U Rw F B2 R2 B L2 B2 L' Rw U' D2 B U R' U' F2 Fw
43. 2:16.94 L Rw F' L2 R2 Fw' Uw R2 B U2 F' Uw D' R2 D' F2 Fw B' L2 R' F2 Uw' Fw R2 Uw' B R' F2 U B' Rw F2 L' Rw B2 Rw U2 Rw D2 L2
44. 2:18.84 L2 Rw2 D Fw Rw R' U Rw R2 D2 R2 U2 D L Rw' Fw2 U F2 L' U' L2 Fw L B2 D' F2 D B Uw2 D F' D' R' U F2 B2 Uw2 B2 L B
45. 1:37.92 Fw B2 L2 Fw' Rw' U' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw' F2 Fw' R B2 U2 Rw' Fw2 D Fw B' U2 Rw' R Uw L' D2 L2 Rw' B2 L U Uw' R2 Uw' B' L2 Rw' D Rw' R'
46. 1:38.04 U2 B' D' Rw Uw2 F' B' Uw' F' Rw' Uw R' Uw Rw2 F B2 Rw Uw2 B2 Uw2 R Uw' F U Rw R D2 Rw U2 F2 B' U' Uw' L2 Rw B R Uw' F' D'
47. 1:44.21 L F2 Uw' F2 L' Rw D F' U Rw2 R2 Fw' R' B' L U' F2 Rw Uw2 L F Rw R' Uw2 L D Fw' B' U2 F B' L F2 L' Fw U2 Uw2 Fw' L' R2
48. 1:41.36 U' F2 Uw Rw B2 Rw R' B Rw F' U2 Uw' Rw' Fw L Fw' U L U Fw' B' U' Uw2 Fw' L F2 D2 R' Uw' R' B L R2 D F' L' Rw' U B' R2
49. 1:49.70 D' L2 U' Uw2 D F2 B L2 U' D Rw' F D' L' D2 Rw2 F' D' F Uw' Rw R' F2 R2 B' U D Fw B' Uw D2 R F2 D' L Rw Uw Fw2 U' D'
50. 1:32.68 D2 Fw2 B' L' U' Uw D' Rw Uw' D2 B2 U' Uw B' L' Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 R2 U F2 R2 F' U2 F2 B' Uw B2 R F D2 F2 Uw B2 D' Rw Uw' Rw F


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

1.775 ao12 on cam 

gwr for loudest scream.

Average of 12: 1.775
1. 1.506 F' R2 F U' R F2 U' F' U' 
2. 1.380 U R' U2 R U' R F2 R2 U 
3. 2.101 R F R U F2 U' R F' U' 
4. 1.694 F2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U F' 
5. 2.012 U' R F2 U R U2 R2 U' F' 
6. (1.349) F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 
7. 1.885 U' R U' F2 U F2 R' U R' 
8. (2.739) R U2 F2 U F' R U' F2 U2 
9. 1.901 R' F' U R F U R2 U R' U 
10. 1.415 F2 R' U F R2 U2 R' U F' U' 
11. 2.326 U2 F' R U2 F' U' F2 U F' 
12. 1.531 U2 F' U F' U R U R2 U

EDIT: Scrambles got mixed up, I'll fix after I watch video 

EDIT2: Got 1.564, 1.731, 2.194 before this, which with the 1.506 and 1.380 makes 1.600 ao5, but not including it 

EDIT3: Fixed scrambles:

Average of 12: 1.775
1. 1.506 R F R U F2 U' R F' U' 
2. 1.380 F2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U F'*
3. 2.101 U' R F2 U R U2 R2 U' F'*
4. 1.694 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 
5. 2.012 U' R U' F2 U F2 R' U R'*
6. (1.349) R U2 F2 U F' R U' F2 U2 
7. 1.885 R' F' U R F U R2 U R' U*
8. (2.739) F2 R' U F R2 U2 R' U F' U' 
9. 1.901 U2 F' R U2 F' U' F2 U F'*
10. 1.415 U2 F' U F' U R U R2 U 
11. 2.326 F2 R F2 R' F2 R U' F U2 
12. 1.531 F' R' F2 U F' U' R F' R'


----------



## Skullush (Dec 26, 2013)

Been doing skewb for the past ~2.5 weeks, here's where I'm at with PBs

single: 2.54
avg5: 6.55
avg12: 7.76
avg50: 8.72
avg100: 9.01


----------



## Username (Dec 26, 2013)

number of times: 104/104
best time: 3.02
worst time: 9.00

current avg5: 5.28 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 3.42 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 4.93 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 3.67 (σ = 0.38)

current avg100: 4.33 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 4.31 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 4.34 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 4.42

Just the fact that I did pyra is an accomplishment, Happy about the ao12


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeeeeeee

25.54 U2 Rw2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 Fw' R Fw' F' L2 Uw' Fw2 U Uw2 L Rw D U R' Fw Rw L R2 D2 Uw' L' U' Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Fw' L D Fw' B U' Fw2

no parity, 22 minusLL


----------



## Username (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Yeeeeeee
> 
> 25.54 U2 Rw2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 Fw' R Fw' F' L2 Uw' Fw2 U Uw2 L Rw D U R' Fw Rw L R2 D2 Uw' L' U' Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Fw' L D Fw' B U' Fw2
> 
> no parity, 22 minusLL



Nice!

You, Kevin and Steve inspire me to practice 4x4


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

*uh...

(25.54), (32.91), 30.39, 29.95, 28.03= 29.46 avg5...*


----------



## uvafan (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> *uh...
> 
> (25.54), (32.91), 30.39, 29.95, 28.03= 29.46 avg5...*


gj gogogo sub30 avg12

my "accomplishment":
Average of 12: 1:51.91
1. 1:49.98 u D L R' b B R' B2 F' U2 b B' d' l' D' b' U' F d2 L' r R' B2 b r' u R' b B' f l R L r U' d R' f b2 r2 f' U f' B R' b U' u' F b2 L2 d u2 r' D' d2 B D2 B2 l2
2. 1:51.31 F U2 L' U' f' U' F2 U R' B' R U' D2 B2 b f u2 R' b' R d2 U2 b' D2 f2 u r2 U2 B' r2 d' U2 r R' f R2 B2 L R' F u f' L u2 R' L u b' R' r' b L2 U2 L' b2 d f' U2 l B'
3. (1:59.90) L B2 b' f2 U2 u' D' F l2 d2 B2 l' u F' r R D2 r' l F2 d2 f u2 L u' L2 l' u2 F' d D u' F2 d' F2 l D b B f d2 u B D2 l L2 d' B2 R2 D' F' B2 u2 B R2 r2 u2 L2 U' F2
4. 1:58.92 F2 d2 F u R2 d u2 b' R D l' B2 r U' u' r2 B b' r2 R' l2 B2 r' D f' u' f' L' B2 L2 B2 F' L D2 l2 r' R b R D' l2 u' R2 b u2 B' r F2 U' D2 B2 D2 R f2 F' r' l2 u2 f2 D
5. 1:49.66 u' U r D2 r2 L' f' b' D2 L R d b2 l' f2 r2 B D2 B2 R2 u' b' B2 F L' B' R2 B' D' b2 r2 D u F' U F' L l2 B' F L D' d r D' b2 D B l2 F' D f' R L' d2 B' F D2 l' f
6. 1:57.56 B2 u U2 d b R2 L' f' L B' L d' r2 B' R' f2 u' D2 d2 B2 D R2 U2 B' L2 u L2 f2 R' u F' r' d R' b2 r' l2 u' R B2 D2 f L' U r' d2 u L' b' l2 B2 u2 b2 d' r' d2 f' F' D' U'
7. 1:59.73 f2 l F' U' R' u' L2 r' b2 D U' R d2 R2 d' L' d f' L2 u' f2 U D' f' F r l' d' F' B2 D d B2 d2 b' F2 D' F' L' U L2 l2 U F f' B d2 U2 f F2 l r L b B u2 R2 B F' d2
8. (1:34.49) U' B' L b2 D2 u2 d2 f2 d' u2 r2 d2 r2 B2 f b2 r B2 U L F2 U r l' b2 u' L2 d B b2 R2 f2 b D' R2 f' r2 f2 l F D f2 l2 B' R2 d L' B R2 U2 R2 u' b' B' r' b d2 D' b' D
9. 1:47.52 u2 r' b2 U' d L b' f' L d2 F2 B' f2 R2 U2 l R2 L2 f' B F u2 B' U' l' r D u2 b' U' r' D f B' F' L f2 u b2 l2 f D2 l F' u r2 U2 F' d' b' L b2 l B2 D d2 R U2 l2 R2
10. 1:57.25 b2 f' u' l' u2 d2 F' L r' f' u f' U L l2 r u' B' r' L2 f d2 L2 D2 B L2 D f' d' B2 u2 D' R D2 d' F' l d2 r' d2 l2 R F' D' U f' L' F B' d2 U b2 R2 b B2 l2 B l' U' L'
11. 1:40.86 r' u f F' r2 u b u' F' l2 f' B2 b' r' F' U' u L r d L2 f2 u' D R' F2 d2 D2 U' B b D' l2 D' u d2 f l2 D' r2 L' d' R2 L F2 f2 D B D' R u b2 l f b D l' r u2 r
12. 1:46.30 b B2 f' d' f F' b u U2 L' F2 b' f D l' U D r' D' R2 f F d' F' l' f' L' F2 D2 U' f' D' l' b2 B' d R2 f2 R u' L' B' d' L' U' b l2 D2 l' d' r B D' F' U2 l' U B2 f2 L2


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> *uh...
> 
> (25.54), (32.91), 30.39, 29.95, 28.03= 29.46 avg5...*



WTF NICE so jelly... How???


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> WTF NICE so jelly... How???



I actually have time to practice... which hasn't been true since summer.

Not bad: *31.48 avg12*

(25.54), 32.91, 30.39, 29.95, 28.03, 32.78, (33.86), 32.37, 31.42, 33.45, 30.74, 32.80


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yesss! This feels so slow compared to Lucas 

Average of 12: 8.14
1. 8.39 F2 B2 U F' L' U F2 D' F' R' U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 R U2 B2 
2. 8.77 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B L2 F L2 U L U2 R B2 U B' L F 
3. 7.83 R2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U R' F2 U' B' D B D F' 
4. 7.91 R L U' F B U2 D F2 R' F L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 B2 U' 
5. 7.99 B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F' U' L' B D2 U F R F 
6. (9.64) U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D R' B' L2 R F' R B2 L' D2 B2 D' 
7. 7.99 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R' U' F' U2 B U R F2 L2 F 
8. 7.74 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R B D' R U2 B2 L' R2 D' U R' 
9. 8.69 U' R2 U2 R D2 R2 D L B' R' L2 B' U2 B L2 F R2 L2 B R2 U2 
10. (7.30) F2 D2 U2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B U2 R' D' F2 L B' R' B' R' B R 
11. 7.86 B' R2 U2 L2 F D2 B' R2 B F D2 U' L U2 F2 R B U2 B2 D' R' 
12. 8.25 U2 R' U' B R2 D F' D' R2 D R' U2 L' F2 B2 R U2 L U2 R' D2


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Yesss! This feels so slow compared to Lucas
> 
> Average of 12: 8.14
> 1. 8.39 F2 B2 U F' L' U F2 D' F' R' U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 R U2 B2
> ...



Never mind Mr. Eater, compare yourself to me! I'm over 2 seconds slower ;'(


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 26, 2013)

Skewb 
8.452 ao5
10.346 ao12
12.843 ao100


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I actually have time to practice... which hasn't been true since summer.
> 
> Not bad: *31.48 avg12*
> 
> (25.54), 32.91, 30.39, 29.95, 28.03, 32.78, (33.86), 32.37, 31.42, 33.45, 30.74, 32.80



You know you turn*really* fast. So I not really shocked with this accomplishment


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> You know you turn*really* fast. So I not really shocked with this accomplishment



Do I really? I've heard it from a few people... but I can't imagine my TPS being much over 6 or 7, which really isn't THAT fast.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Do I really? I've heard it from a few people... but I can't imagine my TPS being much over 6 or 7, which really isn't THAT fast.



Dude you turn ridiculously fast  people say I turn very fast and I think you turn way quicker than me.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Do I really? I've heard it from a few people... but I can't imagine my TPS being much over 6 or 7, which really isn't THAT fast.



*YES, REALLY.*


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I can't imagine my TPS being much over 6 or 7, which really isn't THAT fast.



I wish I could get that kind of TPS on 4x4...actually I can't consistently get that TPS on 3x3 either ;_;


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dude you turn ridiculously fast  people say I turn very fast and I think you turn way quicker than me.



Definitely not on 2x2, and on 3x3 I think we're about the same.



Coolster01 said:


> *YES, REALLY.*



...o-okay.



uberCuber said:


> I wish I could get that kind of TPS on 4x4...actually I can't consistently get that TPS on 3x3 either ;_;



Optimize your fingertricks. I never do anything like F R' F' R in L8E, always RU gen stuff or F(') U' F('). The other place that can really be optimized is last cross edge. For me there's still a few cases that suck, but I can do at least half of them regripless, or at least in one motion


----------



## uvafan (Dec 26, 2013)

uvafan said:


> my "accomplishment":
> Average of 12: 1:51.91
> 1. 1:49.98 u D L R' b B R' B2 F' U2 b B' d' l' D' b' U' F d2 L' r R' B2 b r' u R' b B' f l R L r U' d R' f b2 r2 f' U f' B R' b U' u' F b2 L2 d u2 r' D' d2 B D2 B2 l2
> 2. 1:51.31 F U2 L' U' f' U' F2 U R' B' R U' D2 B2 b f u2 R' b' R d2 U2 b' D2 f2 u r2 U2 B' r2 d' U2 r R' f R2 B2 L R' F u f' L u2 R' L u b' R' r' b L2 U2 L' b2 d f' U2 l B'
> ...


oyay much improvement  sub1:45 ftw

Average of 12: 1:44.76
1. 1:39.72 R2 l u d F2 D2 F2 R2 f B b2 F' r f d2 f' l2 U d' L U r D b2 U b L f d2 r2 f2 r2 u f2 d D2 B' D' L' B u' F' U2 l' D2 R2 d2 R' L' D u' R' r2 f' b u' d r' R2 u2
2. 1:45.80 F2 U d l' L' B' d B2 u' l2 f F2 b u f b' U2 B2 L r' F' r2 d2 L2 b' D2 F' f' R f2 d2 f' l2 L' U d' f r f2 B2 l2 u D2 B' R2 r b2 r' u b2 f' D R2 f r' l' R' U' f2 B
3. 1:44.96 B2 l2 f' b2 R2 l' u2 B r2 R' U d' b U2 r l D' d' L' r' l D2 r' d' D' l b D' F U' L2 R' U2 f L2 r' l F' r L' b2 D2 u L2 D2 R' B2 d2 D' r' u2 d' D2 B u R b2 r D2 U2
4. 1:46.23 f2 r U' R F2 l D' l' R d2 R2 l L2 D2 B U2 L u' F R f' F B2 L l' u' R2 B' d' b2 B D' F d D2 L' u B2 u2 f u' D d F' L' U2 D F' R2 B' d' R2 d F' L' R2 D2 B u2 f2
5. 1:38.17 b2 u D r' R' u' U' B2 U2 b2 d2 D r2 U' d u' B L' R' l d F' b' B L2 d r' b' u2 f F2 b' l d2 F' L u' b' r2 U F u' B2 R F d D b' u' U' B2 U' u' l2 r2 f l' r' f L
6. 1:46.53 u' F' b' D2 r' u' l d2 D F B2 d D2 u' B' l' r' f2 r D' l R u2 F' B d2 R' F2 R2 r2 u' l2 D L' d' B2 r2 u' r2 F R2 L2 b2 F' L2 r' F2 l L' R r u2 R' B b2 d B' L R2 l2
7. 1:48.30 F r2 R F' D U' f2 L U2 u' f F2 d' u' F l' R2 U' f' L2 R r f b' U2 l' d' r b2 U2 l L u l2 R' L2 b' r L d' b2 U r b' L u F2 r2 F2 L2 f L r2 u2 f' U L d' F2 U2
8. 1:47.13 u' b u l' B D2 L2 l' D' r d F' D' R2 d2 R' U2 b U2 R' b2 l2 D2 b L' l2 B d f' U2 u' F' d l D F u D b' f2 l2 d' f l' F d f' D2 l D U2 R2 U f' B U f2 U' L' D'
9. 1:39.66 d2 U2 r2 f2 U' b' F2 R B f2 b d' F' l U R u2 D L' B' R' F2 l r B2 r' U B2 d' B' d f u2 l u2 L' F' u' U l R' L r' f2 b r2 L' b' R d R' l' u B2 b u2 L r l U2
10. 1:51.15 l' R2 U' L l' R2 f' b2 r l d2 R' B' F2 D' b l' d' u' f D f2 R b2 R2 D' u2 d2 U r' D2 b2 u2 d2 D l2 R' L2 d l f d2 f' b D' l' r F2 D2 u' b2 R2 r2 f' L' D2 b R2 F B2
11. (DNF) D b F2 R2 L2 l' B f' d B' R2 f' D u F' b2 U b' U2 d' r2 b2 F' f2 R b' U2 D l' d' F b r' l' d D' l2 D2 B F2 U f2 B2 L2 d' b2 F' D' r f r' R2 l' u2 R' L U' d D b2
12. (1:36.86) U2 L r2 U d' F b d' r' d' B2 f2 U2 f' r' F' l' b' R r' F2 B2 b' D F' U D f B' U B2 u' b2 u' r' l L' b' l f' b R2 U' b' l b' f U2 d' f' U L B2 L2 u d' B2 l2 B2 r'


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 26, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Do I really? I've heard it from a few people... but I can't imagine my TPS being much over 6 or 7, which really isn't THAT fast.


Fast turning does not always mean good TPS. You turn super fast, but the resulting pauses can bring your actual TPS down. The term TPS actually gets misused a lot.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 26, 2013)

Best average of 12: 16.24
50-61 - 14.57 (13.33) 16.09 17.92 15.82 16.65 14.35 18.59 (18.92) 16.11 13.98 18.27

First 3x3 PB in more than 3 months. Feels good.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

heh....

double parity 28.19


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

Spoiler














yoshinator said:


> heh....
> 
> double parity 28.19


Stop being so fast.


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 27, 2013)

57.11, (1:09.22), (54.44), 1:02.05, 1:00.18 = 59.78 

Megaminx


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow... I'm not sure what my OH PBs were, but I'm certain they weren't these...

*13.05 nl single, 16.10 avg5, and 16.78 avg12*

15.88, 16.24, 18.63, 17.77, 15.01, (19.78), 17.75, 16.08, 18.22, 16.28, (13.05), 15.94

Watch out Antoine... (just kidding, I hate OH, these are solves 48-60 of the only 60 solves I've done since summer)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> 57.11, (1:09.22), (54.44), 1:02.05, 1:00.18 = 59.78
> 
> Megaminx



Nice :tu


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Nice Dene. Is that PB single?



Ya, I got all excited unfortunately I couldn't do it again (and todays attempt didn't really go any better).


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2013)

1:25.52 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 

PB

E:
1:23.54 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 27, 2013)

10.18 and 10.38 3x3 singles on a 4x4 also 11.97 avg


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2013)

number of times: 123/123
best time: 1:23.54
worst time: 2:17.07

current avg5: 1:45.02 (σ = 3.60)
best avg5: 1:34.06 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 1:43.75 (σ = 5.16)
best avg12: 1:39.29 (σ = 5.92)

current avg100: 1:44.99 (σ = 6.72)
best avg100: 1:44.99 (σ = 6.72)

session avg: 1:47.16 (σ = 7.71)
session mean: 1:47.43

I'm going to continue rolling later

Megaminx


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2013)

Username said:


> number of times: 123/123
> best time: 1:23.54
> worst time: 2:17.07
> 
> ...



Nice, you're improving really fast. 

52.43, 44.94, 49.52, 49.36, 49.52 = 49.47 4x4 avg5 (σ = 0.09)

Most consistent avg5 ever I think


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 27, 2013)

Got a +2 and the solve was still sub10 D:


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 27, 2013)

4x4 
57.34 single! Awesome!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 27, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> 4x4
> 57.34 single! Awesome!



I can't wait to see Hoya solving in the future. I got a 43.73 and a 43.52 yesterday, both smashing my previous pb.


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 27, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I can't wait to see Hoya solving in the future. I got a 43.73 and a 43.52 yesterday, both smashing my previous pb.



Awesome, congrats! Although I got lucky, I could have been better(first 2 centers were abysmal)
But still a surprise, first sub 1


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 27, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Awesome, congrats! Although I got lucky, I could have been better(first 2 centers were abysmal)
> But still a surprise, first sub 1



Do you have the scramble? I'll give it a go.


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 27, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Do you have the scramble? I'll give it a go.


I'll see when I get home, should still have it.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 27, 2013)

sub 1:40 5x5 avg of 5, got a new PB avg 12 too (see sig)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 27, 2013)

6x6:
6:18.91 ao5

Want a new PB single. 6x6 is fun but need to work on my centers. My splits are usually 3:15-2:15-40 or something like that.


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2013)

okso i've been doing pyra the last few days

number of times: 344/344
best time: 1.66
worst time: 9.00

current avg5: 3.70 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 3.32 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 4.40 (σ = 0.59)
best avg12: 3.67 (σ = 0.38)

current avg100: 4.34 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 4.28 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 4.33 (σ = 0.56)
session mean: 4.36


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 27, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Do you have the scramble? I'll give it a go.



u2 L2 U' R f r' R2 B' u B2 u' B' U r U' D r' U r2 D R2 L D' L' D u' r2 R' B2 R2 L r U2 R L' B f u D' R2 

That should be it, although I don't remember the start being so easy. Oh well.


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2013)

I scrambled a 5x5 correctly.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 27, 2013)

12.91 U2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R F2 R D F D2 L' U F' D R D2 L2



Spoiler: Reconstruction



L2 F L' y U' R y U' R' F R [9/9]
y' r U' r' R U' R' [6/15]
U' L' U2 L y' U' R U R' [8/23]
U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r [12/35]
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 [7/42]

42/12.91 = 3.25 tps so slow



Not PB but sub-13. I think like 3rd sub-13
Also 15.69 ao12 which is PB. 

I think I am switching back to CFOP. I am even faster after my break with Roux.


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I think I am switching back to CFOP. I am even faster after my break with Roux.


NOOOOO DON'T DO IT

60. 14.51 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' F D' L U B' D2 B F L D' U
Can't reconstruct, but had last pair skip and an easy ZBLL. Could've been better, but still a good ZZ solve for me.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 27, 2013)

qcube 4x4 using k4. idk why

1:01.229 (1:21.341) 59.356 (54.512) 57.373 => *59.319* (wtf)

(52.828) 1:28.937 1:07.389 1:09.884 1:05.437 (2:27.206) 1:06.956 1:01.229 1:21.341 59.356 54.512 57.373 => *1:07.241*


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Average of 12: 51.71
1. 53.43 D f R f L2 U r2 D' R r f2 u' L2 F' D2 r u' B2 F f r' B' r' D R2 f U2 u R' f' R D2 R U2 D' R B' U u' D2 
2. 54.13 r' u f D L B2 F f2 L' r2 D f U' B2 R' F' R2 L D B' r D' f R L' U B' F' f2 u L2 U' D f2 U2 u2 B2 R' B' R' 
3. 53.98 F f2 L2 R2 F2 L r f' F' r2 D2 u' F' u F' r' F B2 D2 u r' u' R' U F' f' R' r' B' D' f' u2 F r2 B' r' f2 D' L F2 
4. (56.57) L' f u2 f F R2 r2 u U2 L2 f2 L2 f2 L F' R L' u F' u2 F D2 F2 u2 f2 D L' U R f' F' B D2 R D U' u F' D2 B' 
5. 49.65 F' u2 L2 u2 D' L f2 u' L U' L F2 B L' D' L F R r' u2 U' r2 L2 R' D' f' U r2 D2 f u' r2 u' R2 B' U2 D f2 U2 B' 
6. 48.33 B f2 r' U F' r2 L' D2 f' D U' R D f r L' F2 R' F' L' F U B F2 f' D2 U u B' F' L F R f' u r D2 f L R2 
7. 50.01 f B' u' F2 D r' F L2 f2 R' L2 F f D u' L F D' f' u2 f B' F2 u L r B2 f R2 r' B U' D' u' F2 L2 U2 f R L' 
8. 54.85 R2 u' L U2 u' f' D2 F2 u L2 r2 f' u2 D F R u2 B2 U D' R' f2 D2 B U L2 u' B r2 B2 L2 B u F2 U2 B2 U f L' U' 
9. 49.30 F2 R' D' U2 B' F' R2 u2 F2 B2 u2 F2 r' f2 B' u' R u U L u2 F' u2 F u R' D2 f' L2 r R2 F' B' U B' r2 f2 B' L R 
10. (45.01) r' U B2 r2 B' L R2 D' u' f L U R' L' D L B' L B' R2 u' B2 U L2 F u R2 D F' B D2 u2 B f2 u f2 F' L2 F2 L' 
11. 53.67 R2 U2 B' F' L' r' B2 F2 D2 B R L B u' D2 r R D2 L' f F' U2 D' F R2 u2 B2 L2 B R L F2 B2 R' f D U' B2 R' f 
12. 49.75 f2 F2 u' B' f u R r2 U' r' u' U2 R B2 f R F' B D2 F B L f' D2 B L2 D2 U L' F' r2 B2 r' u R2 D u' L u r2 

Loving my new Weisu


----------



## Rexmax2 (Dec 28, 2013)

3x3: 9.36
Average: 14.55
I dont really do 4x4
5x5: 1.57.98 woo! just got today! 

These are the puzzles I speed solve


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 28, 2013)

PB average of *5* and 12

Average of 12: 16.51
1. 14.26 R' D F' U2 B L' D2 F B2 U' B2 U2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
2. 18.16 D2 R F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 B L' F L D2 L D U' F2 
3. 17.97 U' B2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L D L2 F R B D2 U R' U' 
4. 17.58 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U R2 D R B L' F2 L D' U' R B2 F' D' 
*5. (13.04) B' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 D L D U R2 U' F L2 R' D' 
6. 16.95 L2 B2 U2 L U2 R B2 D2 L2 R' D2 B' F L' D F' L2 D' R B' D' 
7. 15.40 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' B U' B U' L F2 D' B2 L' B' 
8. 14.37 U2 R' B R' L' D L F' B2 U B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 
9. 16.52 F' R' U R2 F' B2 R F L' U F2 R2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 B2 *
10. 15.44 R D' F B D' F R' L F L' U' R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 
11. (19.20) F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' B F2 D' U2 B L D' 
12. 18.44 D' R' D F D2 L' B D' L U F2 D F2 R2 U L2 U L2 U' L2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> NOOOOO DON'T DO IT
> 
> 60. 14.51 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' F D' L U B' D2 B F L D' U
> Can't reconstruct, but had last pair skip and an easy ZBLL. Could've been better, but still a good ZZ solve for me.



Why not? I want to be fast. I can be fast at CFOP because I don't need to think as much. I do like M-slices like in roux though.


----------



## cubenut99 (Dec 28, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.46
worst time: 15.88

current avg5: 12.24 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 11.50 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 12.50 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 12.50 (σ = 0.92)

current avg50: 12.99 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 12.98 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 13.35 (σ = 1.01)
best avg100: 13.35 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 13.35 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 13.35

Sub 14 3x3 average of 100. I could die right now and die happy!


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 28, 2013)

32.98 avg5 on cam. Decent. Failed a little on the last 2 solves.

(30.87), 31.51, 32.66, 34.77, (35.58)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 28, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 32.98 avg5 on cam. Decent. Failed a little on the last 2 solves.
> 
> (30.87), 31.51, 32.66, 34.77, (35.58)



Almost 30 31 32 33 34 in order


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 28, 2013)

24.77 PLL time attack


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 28, 2013)

1:01.16 4x4 single. Worst A perm EVER, would have been sub 1 easy :-/


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 28, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 24.77 PLL time attack



Wow...

My accomplishment:

6.63, 8.38, (5.41), 6.20, 6.39, (8.84), 6.59, 6.31, 7.47, 6.42, 7.78, 7.06= 6.92 pyra avg12. Not bad for first time practicing in aaaaaages.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 28, 2013)

11.714 (0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) / (0, -2) / (-1, -2)

Parity.... -_-


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Why not? I want to be fast. I can be fast at CFOP because I don't need to think as much. I do like M-slices like in roux though.


Because there are other methods better than CFOP (Roux and ZZ). You may prefer CFOP now, but other methods are more efficient and are rotationless. One is mostly MUR and the other is LUR. Apart from not needing to think as much, I can't see any advantage of CFOP over Roux or ZZ. If you're fast at Roux and have learned 38 CMLLs, I'd stay using it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 28, 2013)

444: 30.99, (38.66), (30.92), 31.16, 32.26 => 31.47


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2013)

8.99 clock ao100


----------



## Iggy (Dec 28, 2013)

40.25 4x4 single with PLL parity, 2nd best time ever


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Because there are other methods better than CFOP (Roux and ZZ). You may prefer CFOP now, but other methods are more efficient and are rotationless. One is mostly MUR and the other is LUR. Apart from not needing to think as much, I can't see any advantage of CFOP over Roux or ZZ. If you're fast at Roux and have learned 38 CMLLs, I'd stay using it.



I know. But Roux is hard for me to be fast because of the intuitiveness. But I was just getting sub-20 or pretty close though. And I learned all CMLLs, just haven't updated sig.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 28, 2013)

After my first two weeks of 4x4:

Single: 1:14.00
Ao5: 1:28.18


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

1:46.60 single in the weekly comp
Also got my PB Ao5 and Ao12 (2:55.23 and 3:22.40)


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 28, 2013)

Ah Yeah:

4x4

best time: 59.69
worst time: 1:36.15

current avg5: 1:19.81 (σ = 14.11)
best avg5: 1:19.81 (σ = 14.11)

current avg12: 1:20.92 (σ = 10.97)
best avg12: 1:20.92 (σ = 10.97)

session avg: 1:20.92 (σ = 10.97)
session mean: 1:20.42


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2013)

0.90 U' L' U B' U R U L' l r' b u 

stackmat pb

E: That's definitely not the scramble, bj qqtimer

Inverse of solution: R U' R' U R u


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

First attempt at red front: 19.71 - only less than a second above average! 
E: then 18.33


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Because there are other methods better than CFOP (Roux and ZZ). You may prefer CFOP now, but other methods are more efficient and are rotationless.


Get off it. I doubt you've put enough time into all three methods to really understand the pros and cons of each one (for instance, CFOP has advantages other than the raw number of moves and rotations). If anything, Roux and CFOP have roughly equal potential, and honestly, I'm not sure if any ZZ user will ever be able to compete with Feliks or Alex.


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2013)

6.55 (1, 2) / (0, -2) / (2, -5) / (0, 0) / (-3) / (-3) / (2) / (6) / (1) / (1) / dddU

First sub7


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Get off it. I doubt you've put enough time into all three methods to really understand the pros and cons of each one (for instance, CFOP has advantages other than the raw number of moves and rotations). If anything, Roux and CFOP have roughly equal potential, and honestly, I'm not sure if any ZZ user will ever be able to compete with Feliks or Alex.



personally, i think zz has around equal potentials. i'm optimistic that someone will rise to represent them.


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Get off it. I doubt you've put enough time into all three methods to really understand the pros and cons of each one (for instance, CFOP has advantages other than the raw number of moves and rotations). If anything, Roux and CFOP have roughly equal potential, and honestly, I'm not sure if any ZZ user will ever be able to compete with Feliks or Alex.


Well as I can't see any other advantages of CFOP, please can you tell me some? I'd be interested to learn things about it I don't know already.


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2013)

3.42 average of 100, 2x2. 14 EG-1 algs left to learn.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Well as I can't see any other advantages of CFOP, please can you tell me some? I'd be interested to learn things about it I don't know already.



More automatic. Good lookahead though others do too. Can be 2-gen f2l with rotations. OLL/PLL easy recognition (compared to some cmll). Well developed/lots of resources, lots of extensions and fast people. Can be executed very quickly/good fingertricks. 

Not great reasons but some.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Well as I can't see any other advantages of CFOP, please can you tell me some? I'd be interested to learn things about it I don't know already.


- lots of 2gen and triggers (and other common move sequences) enable high TPS in 2h and OH
- very few slice moves make it good for bigcubes too
- many algorithmic steps / few blockbuilding steps / few pieces to find per step make lookahead easy


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

Spoiler






TheNextFeliks said:


> More automatic.


That's more personal preference. I don't like that, but others do. If it's a good reason for you, then that's fine.


> Good lookahead though others do too.


Yeah, I can't lookahead with Roux because edges can be in DB, which really annoys me.


> Can be 2-gen f2l *with rotations*.


That's my problem with this point 
[/QUOTE]OLL/PLL easy recognition (compared to some cmll).[/QUOTE]
Again, true for Roux, but can't really be said about ZZ.


> Well developed/lots of resources, [...] and fast people.


True. Nothing else has that.


> lots of extensions


Well Roux doesn't need anything else, and ZZ has even more.


> Can be executed very quickly/good fingertricks.


No different from Roux/ZZ.


So I agree with some points, but not all.

E:


Spoiler






qqwref said:


> - lots of 2gen and triggers (and other common move sequences) enable high TPS in 2h and OH


Well Roux is mostly 2-gen and ZZ is 3-gen, which I guess isn't as good, but it's close.


> - very few slice moves make it good for bigcubes too


True. Not really an issue with ZZ though - the problem with that for bigcubes is the lack of inspection time. But for just 3x3, this isn't an advantage.


> - many algorithmic steps / few blockbuilding steps / few pieces to find per step make lookahead easy


Also true. Although ZZ isn't that many more - it's 1 more for the first block and the next pair is the same.


----------



## mrtomas (Dec 28, 2013)

First bld succes ever !! yay  9:48.36


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 28, 2013)

1:17.95 5x5 avg5 on cam! PB!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





qqwref said:


> - lots of 2gen and triggers (and other common move sequences) enable high TPS in 2h and OH
> - very few slice moves make it good for bigcubes too
> - many algorithmic steps / few blockbuilding steps / few pieces to find per step make lookahead easy



TDM: There are some more reasons. I know not all of mine were CFOP exclusive.


----------



## lucascube (Dec 28, 2013)

38.48 4x4 ao12

Yay for pb


----------



## ChristianSena (Dec 29, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.98 3x3 1st avg12 sub 10 
1. 8.92 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F D2 R2 U' B D L D F' R' 
2. 11.20 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U L B' D2 F2 U F' L B U2 R F' 
3. (7.52) U2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 R' B F U' L' B2 F D2 U 
4. 9.56 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 F' L2 B R2 U F' L' F2 D2 L' 
5. 8.58 U2 F' B L F' R F B2 U F' B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 
6. (12.20) D2 L2 U2 B U' D2 L2 B D2 R D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 
7. 10.39 U' D F' R2 B2 D2 F R' U B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 
8. 11.30 B2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 D' B L R B2 D2 U' 
9. 10.53 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' F U' F2 R2 F L2 U' L2 B 
10. 9.18 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 B L2 R2 B' R B U2 F D R B U' F U' 
11. 11.19 R F2 R F2 U2 R F2 R' B2 R' B2 F' L2 R2 D2 L F2 D L R2 
12. 8.97 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 F L' R U R2 D F U F' U'


----------



## Aaron Shukert (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got a 21.53 Average of 100, a 20.94 of 50, a 19.61 of 12 and a 18.28 of 5  So happy.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 29, 2013)

9.885 skewb ao12


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 29, 2013)

Average of 5: 2.73
1. 2.36 U R L B U B R B b' u 
2. (2.29) U R U R U R' B R U l r 
3. (3.46) R U B' R' U B' U B l' r 
4. 3.01 U L B' U B' R U' L l' r b' u 
5. 2.82 U L' U L U B' U' R' l r' b' u' 

lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Tonight I got my first sub 10 skewb ao12....and ao100. 

9.999 ao100 
8.853 ao12


----------



## kcl (Dec 29, 2013)

Learned to solve skewb.. Trying to learn Sarah's intermediate method.


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 29, 2013)

mrtomas said:


> First bld succes ever !! yay  9:48.36



In the future you will want to post blind accomplishments here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?3582-Blindfold-Accomplishment-Thread


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Not really an accomplishment, but yeah. 
Sup 200 posts!


----------



## Edward_Lin (Dec 29, 2013)

1:09.16, 1:16.12, 1:16.79, 1:13.77, 1:15.17, 1:17.16, 1:11.72, 1:12.45, 1:19.85, 1:13.28, (1:08.78), (1:26.15) = 1:14.55 5x5


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2013)

New PB is 40.09. It would've been sub-40 if I had noticed I actually had the T-perm. :/


----------



## Ollie (Dec 29, 2013)

First sub-2, yay (5x5x5)

2:05.98, 2:23.00, (2:49.61), (1:54.42), 2:27.05


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2013)

L F' R U2 R' U' R' in .45
Maru makes the LingPo _very_ fast. I can't control it at all.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 29, 2013)

.92 F-perm (R' U' F' T-perm ...)


----------



## kcl (Dec 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> .92 F-perm (R' U' F' T-perm ...)



wat 
My PB on that is 1.03..


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2013)

1:29.52 PLL time attack on 7x7

1:17.29 on 5x5

48.33 on 2x2 (doing all the 3x3 pll algs on 2x2, wide moves are just regular moves)


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 29, 2013)

Got this yesterday on 4x4 , don't know how..

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 31.01
worst time: 59.80
current avg5: 39.86 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 35.33 (σ = 0.27) PB wut.. [ 31.01 , 35.04 , 37.83 , 35.57 , 35.38]
current avg12: 37.91 (σ = 2.37)
best avg12: 37.91 (σ = 2.37) PB double wut.. [ didn't save the full session  ]
session avg: 37.91 (σ = 2.37)
session mean: 39.16

Soo many easy cases


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 29, 2013)

zzdanielzz29 said:


> Got this yesterday on 4x4 , don't know how..
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 12/12
> ...



WAT! Danielllll


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> .92 F-perm (R' U' F' T-perm ...)


wat
How fast can you do Mats' F perm (F r2 R' U2 r U' r' U2 l R U' R' U r2 u')?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> .92 F-perm (R' U' F' T-perm ...)



wat

I can't even sub-1 the T perm by itself...


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> WAT! Danielllll



That was my reaction xD , i can't believe it!


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 29, 2013)

25.04 PLL attack.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> wat
> How fast can you do Mats' F perm (F r2 R' U2 r U' r' U2 l R U' R' U r2 u')?



Is there any video where Mats uses this alg? I've never seen it before, awesome.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> Is there any video where Mats uses this alg? I've never seen it before, awesome.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBCBmx2TfIk

I can't do it fast.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 25.04 PLL attack.



o****


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 29, 2013)

(6.86), (9.38), 9.05, 7.63, 7.69, 7.97, 7.22, 8.87, 7.58, 8.85, 7.97, 7.05=7.99

foinally


----------



## kcl (Dec 30, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> (6.86), (9.38), 9.05, 7.63, 7.69, 7.97, 7.22, 8.87, 7.58, 8.85, 7.97, 7.05=7.99
> 
> foinally



Dang and with 3 counting sup 8s.. Gj


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> (6.86), (9.38), 9.05, 7.63, 7.69, 7.97, 7.22, 8.87, 7.58, 8.85, 7.97, 7.05=7.99
> 
> foinally



please god no sub-7.83...


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 30, 2013)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-29
avg of 5: 3.27

Time List:
1. 2.84 U B R L' B l u' 
2. (6.21) U R' B R' L B' U' L l r' b' u 
3. 3.21 U L' B' L' B L B' R' r b' u' 
4. 3.76 R B' R L' U B U' R' l r' 
5. (2.68) L U' R' U R B L U' l r


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally some good 3x3!

7.72, 8.86, 8.64, 8.95, 8.66, 9.22, 8.41, 8.37, 9.45, (7.45), 8.06, 8.20, 8.97, 7.72, 7.97, 8.72, 9.20, (7.25), 7.88, 9.05, 8.39, 8.45, 9.08, 8.94, (9.59), 7.81, 8.45, 8.98, 8.88, 8.05, 8.27, 8.36, 8.56, 7.80, (7.39), 7.80, 8.02, 8.55, 8.80, 8.89, 7.73, 8.95, 9.59, (9.63), (9.73), 7.59, 7.72, 9.58, 8.05, 9.00

8.51 avg50
8.37 avg25 (first 25 solves)

hype


----------



## kcl (Dec 30, 2013)

Gogogogo sub 9 ao100


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2013)

Fangshi 2x2 is pretty good

current avg50: 1.882 (σ = 0.30)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Got my PB and average of 5 PB today!

24.767

16.375 <-- YESS!

18.921 <-- sub 20!

25.441 <-- not sub 25 

20.773

Average: 21.487. YAY!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2013)

wuuuuuuuuuuuut. I cleaned and tensioned my Weisu...

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-30
solves/total: 81/81

single
best: 33.77
worst: 52.86

mean of 3
current: 42.56 (σ = 6.33)
best: 35.43 (σ = 2.30)

avg of 5
current: 42.97 (σ = 2.78)
best: 35.61 (σ = 2.13)

avg of 12
current: 42.03 (σ = 3.29)
best: 37.67 (σ = 2.62)

avg of 50
current: 41.03 (σ = 3.25)
best: 40.81 (σ = 3.08)

Average: 42.45 (σ = 3.11)
Mean: 42.47

When I do more tomorrow I can easily roll the first 30. They were like 42-45. Between 40 and 70 was like straight sub 40s...this average was nuuuuuts.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 30, 2013)

1. 8.90 F' U2 F R' U' B' D F2 R' D F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 
OH, forced OLL skip and PLL U


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 30, 2013)

Just finished solving my first ever 9x9


----------



## ArianTaniwall (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally, avg of 1000- mission accomplished, been meaning to do this for some time now 
I started on 29th morning and finished around midnight with breaks between 100s.






Mean: 18.99
Average: 18.99
Best time: 11.17
Median: 18.82
Worst time: 26.51
Standard deviation: 2.33

Best average of 5: 15.06
133-137 - 15.73 (13.32) 15.07 (21.57) 14.37

Best average of 12: 16.84
231-242 - 15.96 17.56 18.14 16.51 18.23 17.46 (22.67) 15.62 15.56 15.29 18.04 (14.28)

I must say that the average was just destroyed in the last 2 or 3 hundreds where your hands just don't want go anymore


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2013)

Learned 2 whole sets of VLS today (Still having some pretty bad recall issues ofc  ). 4 VLS sets are now done ^_^


----------



## imvelox (Dec 30, 2013)

PB *7x7* Mean of 3: *3:59.56*

3:42.06 *PB*
4:12.43 
4:04.20


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 30, 2013)

square 1 Average of 5 PB: 10.32 

11.75
9.60
7.68
11.24
10.13


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lucas Wesche said:


> square 1 Average of 5 PB: 10.32
> 
> 11.75
> 9.60
> ...



Damn, that's fast... scrambles?


----------



## Speeedcuber (Dec 30, 2013)

Average: 8.22
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 7.06
Worst Time: 9.66
Individual Times:
1. 8.18 F L R F' D R B' F2 L R' B2 D' B2 F' R' D B L B' F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2
2. 8.81 F' L' R F' U' B2 F2 L B F' L2 B2 F' U' L R' D' U B F' L' R' B' F R2
3. (7.06) R U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D U F U2 R' D2 U L2 B' R' D2 B2 F D' B U
4. 8.79 L' R D U2 B' F2 L' R2 D' L2 R' B F' L R2 F' U B F U R2 D R B2 F
5. (9.66) L R' D' F2 L R' B U2 B F2 D L U' L2 R2 B F D L' B2 F' L2 U L B
6. 8.22 L U' L R' U F D' U' L' D' L R' D F2 L2 B' F D U F2 D' U R2 U' F'
7. 8.05 F R2 B' F2 L2 D U' B2 F' D B2 F' U F' U L U L' R F2 R' D' U L' R2
8. 7.94 L2 B' D B U2 B' F L R' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 U F L R2 D U' R2 B' F2 U' R
9. 9.04 B2 F2 L' R' D2 U' B' F U2 B2 F' D' U' R B F L2 U2 B F2 R' D' U' B' F'
10. 8.29 L2 B2 L2 B' F U2 F2 L' R' U' F2 L' U L' D' L2 D2 F' D B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D'
11. 7.27 L B L R' D' F' L2 B D L' R D2 F2 L' F D' U2 L2 U2 B F D2 U2 F2 R'
12. 7.58 U L2 R2 B' F2 U F2 R' U L R D' U L R D L R2 D2 L' B F R F D'


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 30, 2013)

4x4 avg5 1:13.73. Getting better yay!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 30, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Damn, that's fast... scrambles?



Here are the scrambles.

10.13	(4,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (0,4)
11.24	(-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,3) / (4,1) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,6) / (-2,5)
7.86 (1,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (-2,-5) / (2,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (0,-2)
9.60 (1,-3) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (6,-1)
11.75	(3,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5)


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 30, 2013)

skewb
7.69 ao12
7.32 ao5
8.69 ao50


----------



## Username (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, the fangcun is pretty nice 

Average of 5: 8.93
1. 9.28 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 L' U' B' D B' D U L2 D2 
2. 9.03 F' U' R' B L' B2 D' B2 R2 D' F' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B R2 F D2 R2 
3. (9.28) U' R2 U F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B' D U' L' R' D' B' F2 L2 
4. (7.58) D2 F' R2 D L F R' L2 D' F D2 R' F2 U2 L U2 R B2 R B2 D2 
5. 8.47 B2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D2 B F2 D' R U B2 L2 R2 D2


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

8.51 avg50, 8.60 avg100 

8.86, 8.64, 8.95, 8.66, 9.22, 8.41, 8.37, 9.45, (7.45), 8.06, 8.20, 8.97, 7.72, 7.97, 8.72, 9.20, (7.25), 7.88, 9.05, 8.39, 8.45, 9.08, 8.94, 9.59, 7.81, 8.45, 8.98, 8.88, 8.05, 8.27, 8.36, 8.56, 7.80, (7.39), 7.80, 8.02, 8.55, 8.80, 8.89, 7.73, 8.95, 9.59, 9.63, (9.73), 7.59, 7.72, 9.58, 8.05, 9.00, 9.28, 9.38, 8.80, (7.45), 9.11, (9.73), (10.53), 7.82, 9.06, 8.77, 7.55, 8.81, 9.31, 8.45, 8.16, 8.22, (9.83), 8.53, 8.94, 8.23, 8.42, 9.36, 7.74, 9.63, 8.66, 9.02, 9.59, 9.39, 8.45, 7.89, 9.50, 7.47, 8.97, 9.14, 7.98, 8.00, 9.34, 8.89, 8.20, 9.08, (9.83), 7.97, 7.78, 8.72, 8.67, 7.75, 9.52, 8.28, 8.64, 7.80, (7.14)

All from last night and today.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 8.51 avg50, 8.60 avg100
> 
> 8.86, 8.64, 8.95, 8.66, 9.22, 8.41, 8.37, 9.45, (7.45), 8.06, 8.20, 8.97, 7.72, 7.97, 8.72, 9.20, (7.25), 7.88, 9.05, 8.39, 8.45, 9.08, 8.94, 9.59, 7.81, 8.45, 8.98, 8.88, 8.05, 8.27, 8.36, 8.56, 7.80, (7.39), 7.80, 8.02, 8.55, 8.80, 8.89, 7.73, 8.95, 9.59, 9.63, (9.73), 7.59, 7.72, 9.58, 8.05, 9.00, 9.28, 9.38, 8.80, (7.45), 9.11, (9.73), (10.53), 7.82, 9.06, 8.77, 7.55, 8.81, 9.31, 8.45, 8.16, 8.22, (9.83), 8.53, 8.94, 8.23, 8.42, 9.36, 7.74, 9.63, 8.66, 9.02, 9.59, 9.39, 8.45, 7.89, 9.50, 7.47, 8.97, 9.14, 7.98, 8.00, 9.34, 8.89, 8.20, 9.08, (9.83), 7.97, 7.78, 8.72, 8.67, 7.75, 9.52, 8.28, 8.64, 7.80, (7.14)
> 
> All from last night and today.



What on fricken earth....


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2013)

9.16 avg12 on video

Average of 12: 9.16
1. 7.15 R2 D B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 D B' L R2 D' B L' R'
2. 9.20 F2 U2 R' F U2 D' B U R U F2 L' U2 R F2 L U2 L D2 L2 B2
3. 9.55 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D L2 R F R2 B' D' R' B' L F D2
4. 8.91 U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 U F L R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F'
5. 10.35 R2 B L2 D R' D' L' F L2 U R2 B D2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F'
6. 8.76 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' L' U L' B' R D2 B R2 D2 F'
7. (11.12) D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' R' B L' F' D L D F2 D2 R'
8. 11.08 B2 R' B L D2 R B U' F' R L2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D'
9. 9.11 B' R' U R' F R2 L2 D B' D2 F2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 D2
10. 8.89 R D' F L B' U' L' U R B' D R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2
11. (7.13) D2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' U R' D2 B L2 U2 L F R F2
12. 8.61 L B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 R' U' R F' U L2 D2 R' U R2 F

also 9.69 avg50, but that's boring.


----------



## Username (Dec 30, 2013)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.58
worst time: 15.00

current avg5: 10.83 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 8.93 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 10.70 (σ = 0.44)
best avg12: 9.87 (σ = 1.20)

current avg100: 10.59 (σ = 0.94)
best avg100: 10.59 (σ = 0.94)

session avg: 10.59 (σ = 0.94)
session mean: 10.60


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2013)

Username said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 7.58
> worst time: 15.00
> 
> ...



3x3 or skewb?


----------



## Username (Dec 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 3x3 or skewb?



3x3

E: Rolled to 10.55


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 30, 2013)

10.52 avg100

Sorry Kim <3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2013)

38.01 AO5 4x4 on cam.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> wuuuuuuuuuuuut. I cleaned and tensioned my Weisu...
> 
> Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-30
> solves/total: 81/81
> ...



Just finished cleaning and lubing mine 

27.54, 30.43, (38.14), 28.43, (26.26)= *28.80 avg5*. Sub-Kevin, and first sub-WR not 2x2.

hype

edit:

yuss

27.54, 30.43, (38.14), 28.43, (26.26), 31.80, 31.84, 30.88, 30.45, 31.66, 33.11, 30.08= *30.62 avg12*


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 30, 2013)

2x2:
6.34 avg100
5.37 avg12

Both PB. First 2x2 session since August.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Just finished cleaning and lubing mine
> 
> 27.54, 30.43, (38.14), 28.43, (26.26)= *28.80 avg5*. Sub-Kevin, and first sub-WR not 2x2.
> 
> ...



I told Walker I was gonna wreck you at Houston. I take that back. I am fully prepared for you to wreck my life.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I told Walker I was gonna wreck you at Houston. I take that back. I am fully prepared for you to wreck my life.



Wreck me at what??? 2x2?!?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wreck me at what??? 2x2?!?



In a fight.






Counting 11 though


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Wreck me at what??? 2x2?!?



I'll go with what Antoine said. Let's fight.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'll go with what Antoine said. Let's fight.



CAN WE GET A LIVESTREAM?!?!?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 31, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> CAN WE GET A LIVESTREAM?!?!?



If you want to watch two cats pawing at each other just go to Youtube


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 31, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> If you want to watch two cats pawing at each other just go to Youtube



so accurate...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> If you want to watch two cats pawing at each other just go to Youtube



Hey now 



yoshinator said:


> so accurate...



Hey, speak for yourself...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hey now
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, speak for yourself...



I'm sorry 

I secretly love you from the shadows<3


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 31, 2013)

0.87 OH U-perm...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> I secretly love you from the shadows<3



PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT



...you're older...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> ...you're older...



...uhhhh.....uhhh....uhhh....


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...uhhhh.....uhhh....uhhh....



But I have my permit


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 31, 2013)

Broke a loooot of PBs yesterday.

3x3 single:

10.06 U D R L2 U L2 R' B2 F D U' B' L2 D' F R' B' R' B' L2 U' L2 D F R'

z2 
F U' L F R' B2 D2
U2 L U L' 
U2 y R U' R' 
y R' U' R'
U' L U L'
U2 r U R' U R U'2 r'
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

41/10.06 = just under 4 etps :/

My lookahead sucks when I get 3 move f2l pairs. Always. So close to a sub-10 single, yet so far :/

Square-1 

avg5: 19.27 yayyay sub-20



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-31
avg of 5: 19.27

Time List:
1. (17.05) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-5, -3)/ 
2. 18.19 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/ 
3. 18.81 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
4. (30.29) (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
5. 20.82 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)



avg12 23.07 wtf



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-31
avg of 12: 23.07

Time List:
1. 17.05 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-5, -3)/ 
2. 18.19 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/ 
3. 18.81 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
4. 30.29 (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
5. 20.82 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -2) 
6. 25.62 (-3, -1)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(1, -4)/(3, 0) 
7. 20.17 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0) 
8. 29.41 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5) 
9. 23.12 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2) 
10. 27.24 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -2) 
11. (35.24) (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
12. (12.00) (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)



2x2 avg5: 3.78
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-31
avg of 5: 3.78

Time List:
1. (7.07) U2 R' U F2 R' F2 R U' R F 
2. 3.53 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U2 F U 
3. (2.90) R U2 R2 F R F' U' F U 
4. 3.51 R2 F U' R2 U R F2 R F 
5. 4.31 U2 R U2 F2 U' R F R F'

2x2 avg12: 4.75



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-12-31
avg of 12: 4.75

Time List:
1. 4.35 R2 U2 F2 U' R F' U F' U 
2. 4.69 R U F' U R2 U R U2 F 
3. (7.25) U R' U R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 
4. 3.90 U2 F' U R' F U' R F' R' 
5. 5.38 U F R2 U2 F U' F2 R U' 
6. 4.17 F2 R2 F2 R' U R' F U' F' 
7. 4.50 U F U2 R2 F' U2 F' R F2 
8. 6.67 R2 U' F' R U2 R F' R U' 
9. 4.69 U2 R2 U F' U R F' U' R 
10. (3.57) U R2 F U' R' F2 R' U' R 
11. 3.93 U R' U2 R U2 F' R U R 
12. 5.19 R F2 U' R F' R2 F' U F' U



I also got a 19.82 OH avg12, second ever sub20. Have been stuck at 22-23 seconds OH for the past 4 months, getting irritated.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2013)

B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 U F2 U B' D' L2 U' B R U2 F D2 L2 
10.50 OH (PLL skip)

cross: y U R' L
F2L1: x2 L R U2 R' L'
F2L2: y U R U' R' U R U R'
F2L3: U' y' R U R' U y' R' U' R
F2L4: U2' R U R' U' R U R'
LL: y B' R' U' R U R' U' R U B U'


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT PEDO ALERT





Ninja Storm said:


> ...you're older...





Rubiks560 said:


> ...uhhhh.....uhhh....uhhh....





Ninja Storm said:


> But I have my permit



this conversation...

Accomplishment: my Weisu, after cleaning it out AGAIN (it sucked all day since I changed the stickers), actually feels completely unlubed


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 31, 2013)

After finding out that Skewb will be an official event...all my puzzles are not official WCA events. Don't know what I get from that but...


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2013)

30.14 L R' F R D2 U F L2 F2 u2 R L' r' U2 F2 r' D' U u L' U f U F2 B2 r2 U2 u f2 F' r U f2 L' r2 U' u' F f U 

Can I have sub-30 please


----------



## qaz (Dec 31, 2013)

yay: 64. 9.33 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R U' L2 B' U2 F' D' U' R' B2 U'

started using my old zhanchi again for a session, and got this. pb, second sub-10. could've been sub-9 if I knew the oll

x2 y //inspection
L' U R' //cross
y' Dw R' U R U2 R' U R //first pair
L U' L' U2 L U' L' //second pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' //third pair
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' //fourth pair
U' F R U R' Dw' L' U F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R U2 //OLL (two-look)

51 moves/9.33 seconds = 5.47 tps

also, 2x2 - 9x9 relay in 41:19.61. splits were 10.31/18.02/1:19.75/2:13.79/3:56.39/6:19.93/10:04.47/16:56.95
7x7 was slow because it popped, 8x8 was pb


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 31, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 30.14 L R' F R D2 U F L2 F2 u2 R L' r' U2 F2 r' D' U u L' U f U F2 B2 r2 U2 u f2 F' r U f2 L' r2 U' u' F f U
> 
> Can I have sub-30 please



psssht such nub, my avg5 is over a second faster.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> psssht such nub, my avg5 is over a second faster.



I'll get there eventually...once I actually make 4x4 my main focus.


----------



## kcl (Dec 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> this conversation...
> 
> Accomplishment: my Weisu, after cleaning it out AGAIN (it sucked all day since I changed the stickers), actually feels completely unlubed



Speaking of this.. Why do cubes always suck after restickering? It's this magical phenomenon to me.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2

3.789 avg. 5
4.755 avg. 12
5.359 avg. 100

Is this fast, considering I use LBL?


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 31, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Speaking of this.. Why do cubes always suck after restickering? It's this magical phenomenon to me.



Lol it happens to me too. It's actually really annoying, got no idea why it keeps happening


----------



## kcl (Dec 31, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Lol it happens to me too. It's actually really annoying, got no idea why it keeps happening



Ikr! I had to do an ao100 to make my weilong good again.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 31, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> 2x2
> 
> 3.789 avg. 5
> 4.755 avg. 12
> ...


It is oke but I have done once a sub 3 lbl avg keep practicing you are going towards the right path!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 31, 2013)

2.43 single
5.07 mo3
6.84 ao5
8.00 ao12
9.16 ao50

2.43, 3.20, 9.76, 8.15, 9.16

Stupid average. Last Skewb I do until the 11th. Going away, can't risk it breaking as it's not mine.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2013)

36.54 R2 F L f2 D' f R' u2 L2 U' L2 R2 F f2 L2 f B' u L2 f' L' U r L2 R f L B2 U2 u' B2 L2 r F f r F' D2 B2 f2 

4x4 PB, 2nd sub 40. OLL skip to a T perm


----------



## lucascube (Dec 31, 2013)

1.67 ao12 (keyboard) with an unlubed lingpo:

Average of 12: 1.67
1. 2.09 F' R' U F' U R2 F' R' U R' 
2. 1.67 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' 
3. 1.58 F U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 R 
4. 1.56 R' U2 F2 U' F R F' R' U2 
5. 1.89 R' U' F U2 R2 U' F2 R U2 
6. 1.63 U2 F U F' R2 U2 F' R' F U2 
7. 1.72 F R2 U' F' R' U F2 U R2 
8. (2.28) R' F' R F2 U' F' U R2 U 
9. 1.59 U R2 U R' F2 U' R' U' R2 U' 
10. (1.06) R2 U2 R F2 U' R2 F' R2 U' 
11. 1.58 U R' U F2 U' R F2 R2 U 
12. 1.36 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## uvafan (Dec 31, 2013)

4.59, 3.64, (2.60), 3.40, 5.19, 4.24, (5.57), 2.60, 4.79, 3.84, 3.79, 3.24 = 3.93 pyra avg12.

Counting 5 :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 31, 2013)

24.16 PLL time attack, first sub25

best avg5: 24.95
25.30, (24.16), 24.58, (26.88), 24.97

best avg12: 25.99
25.80, (27.78), 26.06, 26.75, 26.48, 27.63, 25.30, (24.16), 24.58, 26.88, 24.97, 25.49


----------



## uvafan (Dec 31, 2013)

Holy **** pyra 4.28 avg50 4.41 avg100


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 31, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 24.16 PLL time attack, first sub25
> 
> best avg5: 24.95
> 25.30, (24.16), 24.58, (26.88), 24.97
> ...



waaaaaaaat get a sub-25 on video pls


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2013)

First solve of the year: 16.07, failed as expected


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 31, 2013)

23.xx pll attack. Timer switched off, camera battery ran out.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 31, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 23.xx pll attack. Timer switched off, camera battery ran out.



Wat.........


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2013)

I got a 20.xx pll attack but I forgot to turn on my camera or start the timer


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 31, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> I got a 20.xx pll attack but I forgot to turn on my camera or start the timer



I got a 4.41 PLL time attack, but I didn't turn on the cam


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I got a 4.41 PLL time attack, but I didn't turn on the cam



I DNSed my 3.xy UWR 4x4 single.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 31, 2013)

Average of 12: 19.08
1. (28.63) L' U R' U' R' B L' B L' R U' L' U' R' L 
2. 14.95 U' B' U R B R' B' U L R' U B L' R' L' 
3. 14.97 B' R' U' B U' B U L' U' L U' L B' R U 
4. 15.41 L' R' B' R U' L' B' U B L U' L' U' B' R' 
5. 13.70 L' U L' R U' R L U' B R B L R' L' U 
6. 21.79 R' B L' U' R' B U' B L' R' B R' L' R B' 
7. 19.74 L' R L B U' B U R' L' U' L U L' U B' 
8. 28.52 B' R' B U' R U R L R' L' R' B' U' B L' 
9. 18.69 R L U R' U' L U R B' R B R' U' R B' 
10. 23.04 U B' L U' L' B' L' B L' R U' B L R' B' 
11. (13.10) U' L B R' L U' R' B' U B' L' R' U L B 
12. 20.00 B' U' R U' R U L' B' R L U B' R' U' L 

Just started Skewbing yesterday.


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 31, 2013)

on vid lol

1. 25.68 F U' R' F2 L2 Uw F B2 Rw2 U' F Uw D2 Rw2 U' R F' D L2 Rw' D2 Fw Rw' Fw' B2 L' Rw U' B Fw L2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' Uw R L2 F' B' U2

EDIT: messed up ao12

Average of 5: 30.74
1. 31.75 F2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 B F2 U2 Uw R' Uw2 L2 Fw' R B R' B2 R2 F Fw2 Uw B R' Rw' L2 U F Uw Rw2 B U L' Uw Fw Uw' R Fw2 B2 D' Uw' L' 
2. 29.29 L2 U2 L2 Rw Uw' Rw U' F L B L Rw' B U2 L D2 U Fw' R' Fw' F2 B R Rw2 D' Uw L' Fw L' D2 U2 Uw Fw' R L' Fw2 L U' R' Rw' 
3. 31.19 Uw2 L B Fw' R' B Fw Rw' Uw U D' B2 R L Uw R' Rw2 U' Uw2 Rw2 R2 L2 D' Rw2 B' Rw2 R' Fw R2 Rw Uw' R2 F R2 L2 Rw2 Fw D2 Rw2 F 
4. (37.77) Uw' R' Fw2 U' Uw' Fw D R' Fw' F2 D' Fw' L U' Fw2 B2 U' R' Fw Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 U D' R2 F Uw' B2 Fw2 R Uw2 R B L' B Uw2 B' D U' 
5. (29.01) F' R' U' L F Fw' U L B2 R2 U2 Fw2 L' B2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw' D2 Rw2 F2 Fw' D2 U2 L' U' R' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' R2 Fw' F2


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 31, 2013)

Got a Weilong.

Still kinda hard to control. I like it though and I think I will switch. 
I think the bright colours of the stickers make it easier to look ahead. That's coming from the dull stickers of the ShuangRen v1.

9.97, 9.36, (8.45), (11.95), 9.60, 10.11, 11.52, 9.15, 9.57, 9.20, 9.17, 9.99 => 9.76


Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.76
1. 9.97 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 B R2 B R2 D B R' F' L' U R2 D2 B U 
2. 9.36 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 L U L2 U2 B L2 B' R' 
3. (8.45) F U R' D2 L F D' L' U B L2 B2 L' U2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R 
4. (11.95) B D2 B2 D' B2 L F2 D2 B L' B' U2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B U2 F2 D2 
5. 9.60 L2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U' B' R' U' B' F U B L' 
6. 10.11 U B D B2 L U F2 D' R' B U2 F B L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 
7. 11.52 R2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 U B2 R2 U F' L B U2 R U2 F2 D' L2 U2 
8. 9.15 F2 R B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B' R D2 R2 U L' U2 R' D' U 
9. 9.57 R2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' F2 R' F2 D' R2 B' D L' B' F' L 
10. 9.20 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U B D' R D L' B' F U2 R' U2 
11. 9.17 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B L' U' L F R B' U2 R U2 
12. 9.99 U B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R B2 L' R B' D B' U L



Fastest solve so far is 7.34


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 1, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.27*PB*
worst time: 21.09

current mean of 3: 16.01 (σ = 0.82)
best mean of 3: 13.61 (σ = 1.72)*PB*

current avg5: 16.33 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 14.21 (σ = 1.22)*PB*

current avg12: 16.47 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 15.38 (σ = 1.33)*PB*

current avg100: 16.59 (σ = 1.81)
best avg100: 16.59 (σ = 1.81)*PB*

session avg: 16.59 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 16.58



Spoiler



1. 19.94 B R' F D' U2 B F' R2 D2 L2 U F2 R' F U D L2 D U' R2 U2 D2 L' D L' 
2. 19.49 F2 D' L R B' U2 L D2 R2 U2 R' B2 F L2 U' D2 R B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 L 
3. 19.11 L' F2 U L U F' L2 U2 R D2 R L U' D F L' U L' B2 F2 U L2 B' L U 
4. 17.97 B2 F2 L' D' R F' D' R' L2 B U D F' L D' U F L2 U R U' F L U2 B' 
5. 17.53 B2 D2 L' D' F R2 D' R B' D U2 F' B2 R2 B F' D' R2 F' B' D2 U2 L2 B U 
6. (21.09) F' U2 D L' U' B' L' U D' L U' L F2 D F B L' U2 L' R B' L2 B F2 R2 
7. 14.64 L2 U' D B2 D F U R' L2 U' D2 F' D2 F2 R L' B2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 R' 
8. 17.55 B R D2 B' D U' B2 F' R D L F' B' U F2 D2 U B R B F2 R L2 D2 U2 
9. 16.88 B' D' B' U2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 U D F' R2 L2 D' F' L' D' L2 F2 R2 F' L F2 L 
10. 14.11[WV to A-Perm] F2 U R' B' R2 F2 L U L R' U' R U B L' R' B D2 L' F L' F2 B2 U' R' 
11. 15.30 U D R2 U B L U' R U2 R' F2 B' U2 F2 U2 D2 B' R' U' D2 B R2 B F D2 
12. 14.14 L2 D B' L' D2 R U L F' U F2 U' R' L' U' B F2 D B' R2 B2 L U L' D2 
13. 18.14 F R' F B L U2 B D' U F' R D L' D' L B' L' U R' B2 F2 U R F R 
14. 16.69 R U2 F' L2 F U2 F D2 R U2 D R L' D' L2 R2 F D' L' F2 B R' L U2 D' 
15. 14.20 R B L' F' R U' R B' U2 B D B2 D2 F2 B2 L' B D R' L2 D' F' L' B R' 
16. (11.27) L U' R' D U L' D2 U2 R2 U2 L' R2 D L' D B2 F2 R L U2 D L B2 D2 L' 
17. 15.36 U L2 R' B L2 U R2 L U' B2 R' L U' L B' D2 B2 U F L' D' L' R U' R2 
18. 19.31 F2 B' U' D2 L2 F2 B U2 L F' B' L B R D L2 D' B F L' B' D2 L' D B' 
19. 17.52 F R' F' D' L2 R2 F L R B2 L' R2 B2 L' D L R' D B' U R' U' D B L' 
20. 18.16 B' R2 F2 L F D' B2 D2 U B D' L2 B' R' L' F2 U2 L D' B R L2 F2 U' D2 
21. 17.81 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 F' U' B' L2 B R2 B' F2 R L D F2 D' L D' U' B D2 U 
22. 19.02 F2 R L2 F2 B' U' L' B' L2 U F R' F R2 F U' D2 B U F R' F2 D2 F2 U' 
23. 13.75 F' D2 R D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R' D' R F' B2 D U' R2 F' L2 R' F B2 R2 D R2 
24. 17.95 B' U' L B2 U F2 B R' F R B L' B' F2 R B2 R' L D2 B' L R2 U D' B 
25. 19.59 U2 F L' D' R2 L' F D2 U' L2 F2 L' B' L' R2 D' U B R' U' R' L D2 R2 U2 
26. 16.97 B' R U' L' R F2 D2 R2 D' B D2 B' D' L B2 U D2 R B D2 L2 U2 D L' U2 
27. 13.27 D R' B2 U' F R D2 B F2 D U' F' L R' U' L F' D2 L B2 F L2 F D' F' 
28. 20.32 D' B' L' F2 L' F R U L2 R U2 F U B F R2 F D2 B' D2 R' U R' B2 R2 
29. 15.61 D2 F R U' D2 B' F' D' R2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' B U D L' R D U2 F' B' L' B 
30. 13.72 U F' R2 U' F' L2 B2 D L B2 F' L F D' F' R2 D R2 L2 F U' R2 F' B2 D 
31. 15.73 F2 B' L2 U D B U' B' U' L2 D2 R' L B2 F' U' F' B R' B R' L F' R2 B' 
32. 15.25 L B F' U2 D R2 F D' F D2 L R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D L' U F2 U2 R2 U2 L' 
33. 18.05 F2 D2 F' D' B D B' U' R U2 D2 B' L2 R2 F B R L' D2 B' U2 R' F L2 B2 
34. 18.05 U R F2 R' L2 F L2 F' R' F' B2 D F B' L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F D' R' U2 R L2 
35. 15.22 R2 F' U D' F2 R' D F2 R2 L' B F2 U' L' R U F' B L R B' U' D2 F U' 
36. 21.03 L' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' L' F U F B D' R' D U R2 U R' F R' D2 F' 
37. 17.21 R' D2 R F' L2 U' R' L2 F' R' B2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 B R B' D L' R2 B2 F2 R 
38. 16.48 R2 F B D' B' F2 D R' D F U' B2 D2 B2 L2 B L U' L F D2 F2 R2 B2 L' 
39. 18.95 R2 D R2 U F' B D R B' F' L2 U L R D2 R F L D F2 R F2 U F2 R' 
40. 14.55 U D' R2 L U2 F' B L U F' L U' L2 F B2 R' L B' L B D R U2 R' U' 
41. 17.69 B' D' R2 D F2 B2 L' U2 B R' U R2 U L2 B2 L B2 D2 R' D' L U2 L D2 R 
42. 14.73 D L' U L2 D B2 F2 L2 B' R2 D' F2 U2 R U2 B L' F2 U B F' L F D F' 
43. 17.56 D2 R2 D B D U2 B' R2 B R B D R' B2 F D2 F' D2 B2 D' F2 U' B' R2 F2 
44. 17.55 R U2 D R' B L' B L2 B U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D L' F' U2 F' R B2 R' B' L' 
45. 16.63 U' L' B' L' U2 R2 U' L' F R2 B2 U2 R2 D F R' L2 B' R L D U2 R U2 D' 
46. 19.28 B2 F D U2 L' D F' D2 L2 U' L D' U2 R' D B2 D B' D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F 
47. 16.75 U' F' R2 B' R D' B2 U R2 L D2 F L' B' R2 D' R' U B' R2 L' F D2 L2 F 
48. 14.25 L2 B' F L2 B2 L' U' L D' R' D F' B R D2 F' L F' U2 B L U2 B U2 F2 
49. 17.16 R D' R F U B2 D U B2 R' B2 D2 B L2 U' R L D B L D R F2 D F 
50. 15.27 U2 D R2 B' U D F2 R' L B2 R F B L2 D2 B F' L' R U' R U' F' U2 D' 
51. 15.92 D' L2 F U' D B R F2 R F2 L B2 D2 U2 F' D' F2 B' U' D2 F' U2 R F U2 
52. 14.83 D' F L D F B2 L2 D' R' B' R' B2 L F L2 D B U' L U2 R U2 D L B' 
53. 14.69 D2 L F L U2 R' F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 L R' D2 F' R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 L B' U' 
54. 16.88 U R D F' B U2 D' R' U2 L' F2 L' R' F R D F B L2 R U' B' U2 L' F2 
55. 15.61 B R' U' B L' U D2 L' F' D2 F B' D2 U2 L2 R' F' L2 B2 R D2 F2 B' R' U 
56. 17.98 D' B R' D2 F U R B' L D' R2 D U2 F R' B L D2 R' F' D' B2 L U L' 
57. 17.49 U' R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D' U F' D' R L2 D' U F2 U' D B2 D2 U F' B2 L2 U 
58. 17.66 U' D R' F R2 L' U R' F' D2 B F' L F' R B' R' B' R F' B L B2 L' F 
59. 14.74 L' U R2 B2 F L D2 R' D2 B2 D B2 L' B' U' B D2 R D2 B' D2 B' L' U' F' 
60. 18.53 L2 F B2 L' F U R U' D' R U2 B' D2 R2 B U' F2 U R D' B2 L' F2 U R 
61. 17.30 U' F2 R F2 L B D2 R' U' D2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 D2 B' F' D F2 L2 D L' R 
62. 18.34 U2 F' R' F D2 L' R2 U' B L B' U L2 B2 D L F2 U' R' B2 D' B L' B' F' 
63. 17.14 F D F2 U2 F U2 R B' D2 R B' D R' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U L F2 L2 R' F2 D' 
64. 15.98 U F' R F2 D2 B2 R L' D' F' R' D2 U2 L' D B2 L2 D2 U' L' U R2 D U L 
65. 16.84 F2 L2 U' R D' B2 R' U' B' U' F' B R F R' B' D2 R' L' B2 D' F B2 U' F' 
66. 17.13 D L' F2 U B F2 R' U' B2 U D R2 U' D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 U' D2 F' D2 R2 B 
67. 17.42 D' R' F2 L2 U L2 B2 L' R2 F2 B U2 F B2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 D R' F R U2 F2 
68. 13.59[PLL skip] B U D' L' R2 D2 F R' B2 D L' D2 L' D2 B L U2 D' R L2 D F' R2 F R 
69. 15.20 B L2 U2 R L' U D' F' R U2 B D2 R B U2 D' B' R' B2 U2 R' B D U' R2 
70. 15.02 F R2 F' U D' L U2 D2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' U B2 L2 B' L D2 U' B R F' 
71. 15.69 R' U2 B R2 B' D' L D U2 F' R U' D2 R F' R F L2 F' R' D2 F' L2 B' L 
72. 13.91 D B' R2 L' F R B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F L U2 L R2 B F2 D B' F2 D2 B2 D2 
73. 17.44 U' R2 D2 B2 D U B' U2 L' U' B R2 B F2 U' B F2 D2 F2 R B D' U F' D 
74. 15.27 L2 D' L2 F' D L2 F R2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' F' U2 F' U2 L2 D B2 D R' L' 
75. 17.13 D2 U R2 L D U R D' U2 L' U L' F' U2 B' F L F' U R B' L F U R2 
76. 16.91 B' L2 B2 L' D U F2 U B2 L2 D' L U2 R F R B' L' R' U' L' F' D L F' 
77. 16.50 F' L' R2 D R2 F L D2 L2 F B2 R F B R L' B' U R2 L' F2 U' B2 U' F' 
78. 17.42 U2 D R' L2 D L U2 F2 D2 L B2 R B U2 L D B2 L' B' D U2 B F R B2 
79. 18.56 F2 B' D' F' U2 F2 L B2 U2 B D2 U F' B' U' F' L2 F' R' B L' U L B' L 
80. 17.63 B F' R2 D2 F L D U' B' L2 F2 L' R B' U F2 D' R L' D B U2 L' R B 
81. 16.34 R' D2 B U' R' B' L' R F2 D' L2 B2 D U F' D' R U2 F2 U R' U2 L D B2 
82. 15.77 F U' B' F' U F2 U B' R2 L2 F' L U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D U L' B F U B 
83. 15.80 D' U F' L D2 B D' U L' B' L R' D' U2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' B U2 B' U' R D 
84. 14.89 L F' U2 L F2 U D B' R' B' U' B2 L' F B' D B2 R U' R U' R' D R U' 
85. 16.53 B2 D' L' D2 L' D' F' U R2 B' U' B2 D2 L F2 D L B D' L R' B R2 L' D2 
86. 14.25 U2 L R' U F D' R D2 U R' D' F2 R' D' U F2 U B' U F' D R' F D' U 
87. 15.78 L' U' F2 U2 D' B2 U2 B' D' L2 F L U2 B U' L2 U' B F L' R2 B F D' B' 
88. 14.05[PLL skip] L B2 F2 L R2 B F L' D' B2 D' R' L2 D' U R' B2 R U' R U B' U' R F 
89. 17.64 R2 L' B' F' D L' B' F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 D' U R' U2 F2 D R F 
90. 12.81 B D2 F' D F2 D' F' U' D2 R' D' F2 L' F2 L R' D' F2 D' F B' L2 R' B F 
91. 11.76[PLL skip] D' B' U' R2 D2 U' R' U' L U' R F' R2 F' R' U2 L' U' L U2 B2 L2 R' F' B' 
92. 18.50 D' B' F L R2 U L2 D' R D' U' R D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L R2 D2 U 
93. 18.68 B' U' R' L2 U' B' D' R B' F' L2 D2 L' B U R' B2 R' B' F' R2 B2 D L' U2 
94. 19.48 B2 L' B D L D R2 L F' U' B' L D' B' R F2 L2 R' F' D F2 B' D2 B F2 
95. 15.56 U F D B' R D2 R F' B2 R2 U' F D2 U L2 B2 F L2 F B' U2 L' D' R2 U2 
96. 15.95 B2 R' U' B D2 B2 F U2 B F L2 U D2 R2 L' F U2 R' L F2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 
97. 17.55 B L' R2 D F2 L' R' D2 U2 B' U' L F' D2 B U2 R' F D F2 D2 F' B' L2 U' 
98. 14.97 L B' F' U' D F2 L R U' B2 R2 B' U' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' U B L B L' 
99. 16.08 L2 U' D2 R2 L' F2 U D2 L F2 B' R' D L B2 U R' D' F2 L D2 L2 R D B' 
100. 16.97 F2 R2 D U F2 U' L U' R' L2 B2 D' B' F' R2 D B2 U2 R B2 L F2 D' U2 R



First sub-12. Also first time doing a 3x3 ao100.Yay sub-17. Hands got really tired at the end.

Edit:
Darn. Misscrambled the 11.27.


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 1, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 11.27*PB*
> worst time: 21.09
> 
> ...



Is this with roux? congratulations.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 1, 2014)

First Sub-30!!!! And it happened three times today. So hyped. Just before 2 months of cubing.
25.1, 28.7, 29.9(Lol)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 1, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Is this with roux? congratulations.



No, CFOP. I haven't done roux in a while. But thanks. I'm going to reconstruct my PB single.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2014)

51.16 4x4 avg100


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 1, 2014)

15.624 PB single.
U R' B D L D' L U2 B D2 F' L2 F U2 F2 D F2 U B2 U B R U R F2
The F2L was moderate, I remember a pair being created while I made another(3rd), and the last pair was L' U2 L U' L' U L. The OLL was F (sexy) *2 F'. the PLL was x-perm.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 1, 2014)

2x2 Average of 100 - 4.85s
Best average of 12 - 4.01s
Best solve - 1.71

This LingPo is turning out to be mighty nice..


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2014)

First solve of the year: 9.03

D' R2 L' F L' B U2 L2 U B R' U2 R' U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' 

x' z2
D' L' U2 L U x' R' u R' u'
y R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R' U y L U L' 
y' U' R' U R
F R' F' R U R U' R' U2

58/9.03 = 6.42 TPS


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 1, 2014)

Username said:


> First solve of the year: 9.03
> 
> D' R2 L' F L' B U2 L2 U B R' U2 R' U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R'
> 
> ...



Good start - reckon you can get sub-9.03 Ao100 by the end of the year? 

Mine was a high 16, but I had another go untimed and i found a better solution...
B R D2 F2 L' F2 L' U L U2 R D2 R B2 R' L2 U2 D2 F2
x2 // inspection
L F' L' D L D' // cross (6,6)
U2 y' R U R' U R U' R' //f2l-1 (8,14)
y L U L' U2 R' U' R //f2l-2 (7,21)
U R U' M' U R' U' M //f2l-3 (8,29 STM)
y' U' L' U L //f2l-4 (4,33)
LL skip, no auf


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Username said:


> First solve of the year: 9.03
> 
> D' R2 L' F L' B U2 L2 U B R' U2 R' U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R'
> 
> ...



Nice, mine was a 16.07 xD


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 23.xx pll attack. Timer switched off, camera battery ran out.





uberCuber said:


> I got a 20.xx pll attack but I forgot to turn on my camera or start the timer





yoshinator said:


> I got a 4.41 PLL time attack, but I didn't turn on the cam



Erm... are you guys mocking his claim?


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm... are you guys mocking his claim?


I'm guessing uberCuber is, and Yoshinator didn't see scottishcuber's post (which was on the previous page) and is mocking uberCuber (who didn't quote scottishcuber).


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Average of 12: 47.95
1. 50.53 U2 L u' r L2 U2 r F f2 L' R2 B f2 U u' L D2 R2 f' U2 f2 L' f' R' F2 f' r D' u' U B L' U2 R L' F' r' U L' D 
2. 50.20 r' L B' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B U L' f2 L' r u' B f r' F' R D f2 R U' u L2 u2 U D r2 F R F U f B2 R D r R 
3. 46.55 U' R' F2 f' L' D' F' B D' F f2 u2 R2 f' D f' L r2 B' f' R2 B2 F2 u2 F' U' F2 u' D2 r2 F' f2 u R' U2 D f u2 r2 F' 
4. 44.93 R2 U' R2 D' u2 L2 D B D2 U2 B' f D2 F R' F' U2 r' R' f2 r2 f2 D' u F r u' r' B' U r' B u F2 R' D2 u2 r f L 
5. 47.35 U' R' f' R u2 B2 D2 L' u R2 r' D' B' L B2 D' L F2 f' r' R2 D' f2 D' u r2 B' U' F2 U L' F' r R B2 U R F L' D 
6. 48.50 u' D' R' D r' D' U2 B2 U' D u2 B u2 R r' u2 U2 R2 U R D U2 u' f L R u F' u2 F r' R2 B r' f L' D2 U B' L2 
7. 50.73 D2 R' D B2 r2 U D2 L2 B r' B2 L' F U D' L' B' f2 u B D' r2 u2 B u2 R L r2 U R2 f' R' L B2 L2 D u' r F2 B 
8. 49.41 L' r2 f2 r2 R2 f2 R' r2 F2 D U2 L u' r2 F' u2 F' D' f' B' L' f B2 F L' R U' F' R2 r' u' B' D2 r D R' B2 u' r' L' 
9. 47.08 u R r D R r B' L' u r' L' R' F r' B2 F' f' L U B2 f' L' R' r' D u' L U f' U' F D r2 u2 U2 f2 D' R2 B2 f 
10. (56.93) B' U B u' D U B2 u R' L D f r u2 L' U2 L' F f2 D' u r2 D2 B' r B2 f2 R2 L2 F' R2 u f2 L2 D2 f2 B2 U2 B R2 
11. (41.92) F L B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 f R2 L2 f2 L2 U f' B' F2 R2 L2 f U' F D2 R2 B' R' F D' r u L U2 r L' U' D2 R2 U2 r' L 
12. 44.20 L2 F f B D R L2 f F' u R B2 R' U' f r2 D' U f2 R' L2 f' U2 R' f2 L2 F2 f2 R' F D' u' r2 D' U R' U2 L' B f' 

4x4 PB avg12


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 1, 2014)

14.97 3x3 avg115, first time maintained a sub-15 avg for more than 20 solves  Still won't consider myself sub-15 unless sub-15 avg2500 


PB avg5 sub-13 yay

Session average: 12.85

1. 11.32 R2 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 F' U' B' F2 D' L R2 U L
2. (11.18) B2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R B' R U2 R U' B L' R'
3. 13.55 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B' F2 L U F L2 B' D' B L'
4. 13.68 F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D U F2 R2 B' D L2 B' L2 D2 U R D' L2
5. (19.68) L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D' U' R2 U2 B' L' U L2 F R2 U' L U' R2 

Missed sub-10 barely on solves one and 2 even though it doesn't seem like it. 3 Vperms in the average (solves 2,4,5). Now what are the odds of that.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm... are you guys mocking his claim?



It was a joke, I'm quite sure scottishcuber wasn't lying


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2014)

4.16 Skewb Full-step 

B' R U' B' R' B U' R U B' L' U R U' R'


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 1, 2014)

3x3:
17.94 avg100
16.94 avg25

I don't keep track of avg25, but I'm quite sure this is my first sub 17. Also first sub 18 avg100 since October.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2014)

9.94 Dan Brown method solve



Spoiler



I skipped the EP, CP and CO 
I was doing full Dan Brown method solves though.


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 9.94 Dan Brown method solve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang you, my best with it is 10.42


----------



## rj (Jan 1, 2014)

First 4x4 solve of the year: 1:45.10


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2014)

Got from 69th to 63rd in the sum of average ranks without going to a comp. (Thanks BLD mo3  )


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2014)

Username said:


> Got from 69th to 63rd in the sum of average ranks without going to a comp. (Thanks BLD mo3  )



Damn, mine dropped from 10 to 11.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

Username said:


> Got from 69th to 63rd in the sum of average ranks without going to a comp. (Thanks BLD mo3  )



bleh, that knocked me down to 38th, I need to get a mo3...


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 1, 2014)

wait, I have a mo3 for 3bld? lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2014)

Skewb avg12 on cam:

Average of 12: 7.03
1. 6.31 B' U' B' U' R' U L U' L U B' U' L U R'
2. 8.97 B' R' L R' L R U' L R' B R' U' L R L
3. 7.12 U B L' U' R' L R B U' L' U L B R' L'
4. (3.59) B U' L R' U L U' B' L' B U R' B U R
5. 8.27 U' B' U' B R L U' B U L U' B L' U' B'
6. 6.27 B L R' B U L B U' B L U' L' R B' U
7. 4.57 U L R L U B' U' B U' B R' U B' L B'
8. 8.24 L' B L R' B' L U' L' U R U' R' B' L U'
9. 8.21 B' R L' U' R' B' U B' R' U B U L B' U'
10. 8.19 B L U' R' U B' U' B U R B' L B' U' L
11. (10.73) U' R' B L' R B L' B' R' L B L' U L B'
12. 4.17 L' B' R B L B R' B' R U B' R' B' L B'


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2014)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:24.08
worst time: 3:52.35

current avg5: 3:31.24 (σ = 6.05)
best avg5: 3:31.24 (σ = 6.05)

current avg12: 3:36.90 (σ = 9.60)
best avg12: 3:36.90 (σ = 9.60)

session avg: 3:36.90 (σ = 9.60)
session mean: 3:37.12

6x6
All PB but single


I now understand how important it is to turn fast during centers.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 1, 2014)

9.35 B' D2 B R2 U R F' D L U' R B2 D2 R F2 U2 R' D2 R' L' B2 

First sub-10 of 2014.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 1, 2014)

4x4

Average: 46.26 seconds
Individual Times: 44.60, 51.45, 45.80, (43.40), 45.30, 43.40, (52.91), 44.62, 43.49, 49.11, 47.40, 47.39

Done hungover. Happy New Year!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 1, 2014)

Skewb Average of 12: 16.11
1. 22.18 L U' B U' L U B' L R' B L U R' B L 
2. 17.69 U L B U' L' B' U' B L R B L R' L' U 
3. 17.88 L' U' L U L U' B U' L R' L R' U B L' 
4. (22.97) U R U' R U' R' U L' B R' U' B' R U' L 
5. 16.21 L' B' R' B' U B' R' L' B' L' U B' R' B U' 
6. 19.50 U' R' B L' R' L R B U L' U' R L' B R 
7. 9.66 U L' R L R U B' U B L B L U' R B' 
8. (9.47) U' L B L U' L' B R B R U L' R' B U' 
9. 17.61 U R' U B U' L B' L U B R' L R U' L 
10. 13.09 U R L B U R L B' L' U' R' U B' U' L 
11. 15.21 U B' R L R' U' L R B U L' U' B' L R' 
12. 12.09 B' R B' U' L' U' R' L U R' B L' B' R' B

Probably should learn Intermediate Method. And get a better Skewb.


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Skewb Average of 12: 16.11
> 1. 22.18 L U' B U' L U B' L R' B L U R' B L
> 2. 17.69 U L B U' L' B' U' B L R B L R' L' U
> 3. 17.88 L' U' L U L U' B U' L R' L R' U B L'
> ...



This is with beginners? Dang.. You should show me how you fingertrick sledge and hedge.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 1, 2014)

First 4x4 avg5 of 2014: 30.55


----------



## KCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

Did this all in one sitting
number of times: 200/200
best time: 25.444
worst time: 51.163

current mean of 3: 32.738 (σ = 0.77)
best mean of 3: 28.057 (σ = 1.38)

current avg5: 32.738 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 29.238 (σ = 1.18)

current avg12: 33.499 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: 30.282 (σ = 1.55)

current avg100: 32.782 (σ = 3.18)
best avg100: 32.291 (σ = 3.16)

session avg: 32.923 (σ = 3.26)
session mean: 32.977

ao100 is PB


----------



## Torch (Jan 1, 2014)

PB Single!

16.32

D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D U' F2 L B R2 U B F2 L' R' D' R 

y2 z F L' R
y' R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' L U L'
L' R U L R' U2 R U' R'
y L U L2 x' U L U'
x M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

34 STM/16.36 seconds=2.08 TPS


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2014)

2x2 is fun, but not when you fail a lot and still manage new PB's…

PB Average of 100: 2.103 (had quite a few few 3s that could've been 1's, should've been sub-2.1)
*PB Average of 50: 2.062* (first 5 were before the ao100, pretty good, but still fails)
Best Average of 25: 1.948 (Last 25 solves, PB is 1.926, shoot)
Best Average of 12: 1.915 (boo, #74-85)
Best Average of 5: 1.754 (ewwww, not in this ao100)



Spoiler



The following are the five solves before the ao100, included because they are the first 5 of the ao50 
*1. 1.630 F R F' R F U2 F U' F U' 
2. 1.995 R2 F' U R' F2 R' U2 R U 
3. 2.080 F' U2 R U R' U R2 U' F2 
4. 2.360 U R F' R U2 R U' R2 U 
5. 1.616 R U' F2 U2 F' U R' U2 R *
Average of 100: 2.103
*1. 1.963 U' R2 F' U' R2 U' R' U R' U 
2. 2.874 R2 F U' R2 F R' F2 U R2 
3. 1.691 F2 R2 U' R F U2 F2 R' U' 
4. 1.486 U F' R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' U' 
5. 2.178 R2 F U2 R2 U' F' U2 R U2 
6. 1.746 U' F2 R U2 F' R' U' R U 
7. (4.978) R U F R2 F U2 R' F R U' 
8. 1.838 R F' U2 R' F U2 F' R2 U' 
9. 1.599 U F2 R2 F U' F2 R U F' 
10. 2.518 R' F R F' R F R U2 R' 
11. 1.958 R' F' U' F' U R2 F2 R' U' 
12. 2.392 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U' F' 
13. 1.863 U F' U' R U R F R2 U' 
14. 2.307 F U2 F U2 R' F R' U' R2 
15. (1.320) R' F2 R' U F' R' U' R2 U' 
16. 2.073 U R' U2 R F' U R' U F' 
17. 2.038 U F U2 F R' F R' U2 R' U2 
18. 2.542 U' F U' F R F' U2 R U2 
19. 3.174 U R2 F' U R U2 R' U R 
20. 2.735 R F2 U F' U2 F R' U2 R 
21. 2.615 F' U F R U' F R' F' U' 
22. 1.804 R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R U' 
23. (1.423) F' R F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F U' 
24. 2.156 R' U' R2 U' F2 R U2 F' U2 
25. 1.987 U R U F R2 F R2 U2 R' 
26. 1.925 U2 R' U F2 U F2 U' R2 U' 
27. 1.779 R U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 
28. 2.650 F U R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U2 
29. 1.703 U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U' R' U 
30. 1.789 R' F' R2 F U R' U2 R2 U2 
31. 2.281 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
32. 2.140 F U' R' U R' U F U2 F2 
33. 1.734 R2 F2 U R' F U' R2 U2 F 
34. 2.205 R' U F' U' R F' R2 F' U2 
35. 2.807 F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
36. 1.512 U' F2 R2 F R U' F2 R' U' 
37. 2.125 F' R U2 R' U2 F U2 F' R2 
38. 2.095 R' F' R2 U2 R' F' R F2 R' U2 
39. 1.608 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F U2 F U' 
40. 2.437 R2 F2 R U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' 
41. (1.380) F2 R F U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' 
42. (5.298) U' F2 U2 F' U' R F2 R' F 
43. 2.422 F2 R2 U R' U F' R' U' R' 
44. 1.807 R' U R' F R' U R2 F' U 
45. 1.655 R2 U F R F' R2 U2 F' U *
46. 1.903 F U R2 U F' R2 F R' U2 
47. 2.873 U' F2 R F' U F' U2 F U 
48. 1.958 U2 R F' R' U2 F U' F2 U 
49. 2.907 F' R' U' R2 U' F' R' U F2 
50. 1.881 R2 U R U F' U F R' F2 
51. 2.832 R2 F' U R2 U F U' F2 U' 
52. (3.751) F' R2 F' R' U F2 U R2 U2 
53. 1.925 F U' R' U2 F U2 F' R F' 
54. 1.736 U F U' R F' U' R U R' 
55. 1.694 F2 R' F' U F2 R' U' F U' 
56. 2.056 U2 F U2 R F' U' F2 U' R2 
57. 2.160 R' F' R F' U R2 U' F R U' 
58. 2.189 R' F' R2 U F2 R' U' F2 U 
59. 2.453 F U2 F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 
60. 2.097 U' F U2 R' F R2 F U R 
61. 1.719 U R U' R F' R' U' R' U' 
62. 2.920 U R U2 F' U' F R' F' R' U 
63. 2.986 R F2 U2 F' U R F2 R F' 
64. (4.815) R F R2 U' F R2 U F' R2 U' 
65. 1.930 U' F2 U R' F' R' F2 R U 
66. 2.577 U2 F U R U R2 U F' U' 
67. 2.232 R2 U2 F U' F U2 R' F U' 
68. 1.739 R' F' R2 F' U R2 F' R2 U' 
69. 2.196 F R' F' U R' U R' U2 R2 U' 
70. 2.492 R F' U2 R U2 R' F R' U2 R' 
71. (1.457) R F' R2 F R' U2 R F2 U 
72. 2.025 F R' U F R2 F R' F2 U 
73. (DNF(1.567)) F2 R' U' R U2 R F2 R' F2 U 
74. 1.621 F' U2 R2 U R' F2 U' F' U' 
75. 2.124 R' U' R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U2 
76. (1.381) U F2 R2 U R U' R F2 R' 
77. 1.822 F2 U R' U R U2 F2 R' U' 
78. 1.980 R2 U' R F' U F U2 F U 
79. 2.033 F U2 F R' F' R' U F2 U2 
80. 2.208 F2 U F2 U' F' R U F R' 
81. 2.314 U2 F2 U F' R2 F' U R U' 
82. 1.929 U R F2 R U2 F U F2 U 
83. 1.790 F R2 F' R' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
84. 2.015 R' F R' F U2 F' R U R' 
85. 1.623 U2 R2 F' R' U2 R U' R U2 
86. 2.171 F U F' U2 F' U R' F2 U R2 
87. 1.833 R2 F2 R2 U2 F R' F2 R U2 
88. 2.130 F R U' F' U R' U R' U 
89. 1.774 F R2 U' R F' R' U R2 F' U 
90. 1.920 R U F2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 
91. 2.208 F' U2 F U R2 U' F U' F U' 
92. 2.517 F2 U R2 F R' F' U2 F2 U2 
93. 1.546 U' R2 U R' F2 U2 R' F U2 
94. 2.059 U2 F R F' R U F R' U' 
95. 2.916 F2 R' F2 R U' R2 F R2 U2 
96. 1.936 F R U R' U' R U R2 U 
97. 1.723 U' R' F' R F2 U' F U2 F' 
98. 2.072 R2 U2 F' U' F2 R U R2 U R' 
99. 1.814 F U F' R' U R2 F' R U2 
100. 1.544 R2 F R2 U2 F U2 R' F' U2



EDIT: Wow, I could've rolled those first two solves and gotten sub-2.1 somewhat easily. :/


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

Username said:


> 6x6
> 
> I now understand how important it is to turn fast during centers.



I'm sorry, what?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 1, 2014)

KCuber said:


> Did this all in one sitting
> number of times: 200/200
> best time: 25.444
> worst time: 51.163
> ...



I'm catching up to you! The only thing I'm impressed by is that you can do that many solves in one sitting, I have a hard time doing more than 25.

My ao100 btw is like 32.8x or 32.7x

Also, my avg5 PB is still faster than you


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I'm sorry, what?



I worded that very bad.

People keep saying that you should turn fast during centers. This is the first time trying it, smashing my PB's


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

Username said:


> People keep saying that you should turn fast during centers.



I guess that depends on what you define as "fast" for this big a cube. Because I generally wouldn't agree with this. Might just be because my centers lookahead is bad though.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jan 1, 2014)

7/7 multi in 49:07. First time a success with 5+ cubes(actually first time attempting outside a competition). 
Old pochmann , 35/14


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2014)

2.82 PB 2x2 avg50
2.91 PB 2x2 avg100




Akash Rupela said:


> 7/7 multi in 49:07. First time a success with 5+ cubes(actually first time attempting outside a competition).
> Old pochmann , 35/14



Awesome!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 2.82 PB 2x2 avg50
> 2.91 PB 2x2 avg100



Stackmat? Nice!


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 1, 2014)

wat

28.96, 30.75, 29.63, 30.11, 28.77, (32.11), 29.02, 29.84, (28.11), 30.81, 31.52, 29.05= *29.85 avg12
*
sub-Kevin!!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wat
> 
> 28.96, 30.75, 29.63, 30.11, 28.77, (32.11), 29.02, 29.84, (28.11), 30.81, 31.52, 29.05= *29.85 avg12
> *
> sub-Kevin!!!



holy **** ****!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wat
> 
> 28.96, 30.75, 29.63, 30.11, 28.77, (32.11), 29.02, 29.84, (28.11), 30.81, 31.52, 29.05= *29.85 avg12
> *
> sub-Kevin!!!



Imma win at houston


----------



## Speeedcuber (Jan 1, 2014)

*Average of 100: 9.08*

8.12, 9.73, (6.49), 7.32, 8.78, 9.17, 9.61, (11.39), 7.84, 9.56, 7.61, 11.05, 8.91, 8.52, 8.17, 8.58, 7.57, 8.35, 8.66, 8.55, (6.74), 8.86, 8.27, 9.07, 8.71, 8.44, 9.86, 8.30, 8.43, 9.16, 9.61, 8.50, 8.57, 9.67, (6.87), 8.94, 9.70, 8.64, 8.88, 10.15, 9.19, (13.34), 9.89, 10.73, 7.85, 9.61, 10.75, 9.61, 9.49, 9.83, (11.93), 9.64, 9.77, 10.45, 9.19, (11.81), 9.14, 8.77, 10.48, 9.42, 8.25, 8.22, 7.61, 9.84, 8.95, 9.92, 9.83, 7.96, 8.25, 9.89, 9.92, 8.35, 10.81, 7.91, 9.14, 9.92, 8.69, 8.47, 8.97, 8.24, 8.61, 10.59, 8.33, 9.85, (6.68), (11.30), 11.01, 10.00, 8.77, 7.86, 9.92, 8.52, 7.76, 8.67, 8.33, (6.72), 10.66, 9.33, 9.67, 8.43


*Average of 50: 8.95*

10.76, 8.33, 8.35, 9.59, (11.67), 9.75, 9.58, 10.19, 8.12, 9.73, (6.49), 7.32, 8.78, 9.17, 9.61, (11.39), 7.84, 9.56, 7.61, 11.05, 8.91, 8.52, 8.17, 8.58, 7.57, 8.35, 8.66, 8.55, (6.74), 8.86, 8.27, 9.07, 8.71, 8.44, 9.86, 8.30, 8.43, 9.16, 9.61, 8.50, 8.57, 9.67, (6.87), 8.94, 9.70, 8.64, 8.88, 10.15, 9.19, (13.34)


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Imma win at houston



I'm mad hype


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Stackmat? Nice!



Yeah.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 2, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUU DOUBLE PARITY!!!!!

25.56 F2 L' R' Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 U Rw' U2 R' Fw2 R B Rw F' B' R' B' L D2 B R' D2 Fw' Rw' L2 U D B2 Rw Uw2 L U2 Uw' L2 B L' 

17 minus LL D:


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 2, 2014)

And... what the actual fu ck. My life. What the hell.

*28.01 avg5, 29.31 avg12, 29.74 avg25*

28.96, 30.75, 29.63, 30.11, 28.77, 32.11, 29.02, 29.84, 28.11, 30.81, 31.52, 29.05, 31.36, 30.38, 29.45, (25.56), 27.20, 28.00, (32.30), 28.83, (26.88), (38.06), 29.69, 32.14, 28.86

I should watch Netflix while solving more often...


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> And... what the actual fu ck. My life. What the hell.
> 
> *28.01 avg5, 29.31 avg12, 29.74 avg25*
> 
> ...



Ok.. that was too much for my eyes..


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> And... what the actual fu ck. My life. What the hell.
> 
> *28.01 avg5, 29.31 avg12, 29.74 avg25*
> 
> ...


well I suppose that's pretty decent.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> well I suppose that's pretty decent.



*I agree with this comment.*


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> And... what the actual fu ck. My life. What the hell.
> 
> *28.01 avg5, 29.31 avg12, 29.74 avg25*
> 
> ...



SUB30 AO25 HOOOOWWWWW?!?!?! 

You ARE getting WR this year. Guys, no more doubts. It's true. He has 364 more days, there's no reason for him to not sub30 ao100 within a few months. 

I STILL DON'T GET IT

EDIT: When I say this year, I mean, like, probably in 3 days. Watch and learn.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> And... what the actual fu ck. My life. What the hell.
> 
> *28.01 avg5, 29.31 avg12, 29.74 avg25*
> 
> ...



wtf...

Should we expect WR next week?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 2, 2014)

7.73 Ao25 Skewb.
6.55 Ao12,
6.13 Ao5.
6.73 5.85 (13.42) (4.81) 7.16 8.95 5.41 [7.96 5.24 7.99 4.99 5.19]

All PBs
I guess I'm getting somewhat fast again. :3


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> well I suppose that's pretty decent.





scottishcuber said:


> *I agree with this comment.*







Coolster01 said:


> SUB30 AO25 HOOOOWWWWW?!?!?!
> 
> You ARE getting WR this year. Guys, no more doubts. It's true. He has 364 more days, there's no reason for him to not sub30 ao100 within a few months.
> 
> ...





cuboy63 said:


> wtf...
> 
> Should we expect WR next week?



WR on Saturday? Probably not, 29.16 is damn fast, and I still don't have a sub-wr single... within the next year... we'll see


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

Skewb:
best time: *2.97* PB
best avg5: *6.30* 
best avg12: *6.58* PB
best avg50: *7.21* PB
best avg100: *7.64* PB


----------



## maxcube (Jan 2, 2014)

OH WOW first no lucky sub10, pb too

9.33 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F D2 F R D2 F' U B' D' L' F


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 2, 2014)

Though not a cubing accomplishment this just shows how lucky I am, I got 4 Yahtzees in a single online Yahtzee game xDD I am waaaaay happier about than I should be


----------



## kcl (Jan 2, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> Though not a cubing accomplishment this just shows how lucky I am, I got 4 Yahtzees in a single online Yahtzee game xDD I am waaaaay happier about than I should be



GO PLAY THE LOTTERY CHILD


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

Another full step sub-10

9.797 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B R' U B2 U' B R' D2 (orange cross)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 2, 2014)

9.42 avg 5 on 3x3


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2014)

6.07

(0, 1) / (0, -4) / (2, 4) / (2, 1) / (-2) / (-1) / (-5) / (2) / (-1) / (6) / dUUd

PB


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2014)

7.21 U R U R' L B U' L' B U' B' L' U' B R 

OMG SUB WR BY 2 SECONDS!!!!!!!!1!1!!111!!1!!!!!



Spoiler



lol skewb


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 2, 2014)

1:07.91 Dw' D' Fw Bw B2 Dw2 B' L2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Dw B2 Rw' R Lw B' R2 Bw2 F B' Rw Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 L' Uw Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 Uw B2 U Lw F2 Fw' Uw2 L U' Fw2 R2 D2 Lw Rw B' Bw2 U2 Dw' F2 Bw2 B2 L' Fw L' D2 Dw Lw U2 

regular yau on 5 with my pairing


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> Though not a cubing accomplishment this just shows how lucky I am, I got 4 Yahtzees in a single online Yahtzee game xDD I am waaaaay happier about than I should be



Thats insane.  Now PLAY THE LOTTERY AND WIN A MILLION DOLLARS AND USE THAT MONEY TO BROADCAST CUBING DURING THE SUPERBOWL.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Skewb PBs (except the single)

number of times: 123/125
best time: 4.21
worst time: 25.26

current avg5: 20.25 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 9.22 (σ = 2.96)

current avg12: 17.38 (σ = 3.12)
best avg12: 11.25 (σ = 2.27)

current avg50: 14.60 (σ = 2.83)
best avg50: 12.73 (σ = 2.93)

current avg100: 14.03 (σ = 2.97)
best avg100: 13.58 (σ = 2.80)

session avg: 14.23 (σ = 2.88)
session mean: 14.17

Yay improved a little. The avg5 had a counting 5 lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Skewb PBs (except the single)
> 
> number of times: 123/125
> best time: 4.21
> ...



Sarah's method?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Sarah's method?



Yup, but I use Ranzha's sometimes too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

6.30 nl PB single

R2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 R' F D2 B' D L U L' 

Can't figure out the beginning, but I know it ended in sune -> J-perm.
Also I think L2P was something like R U R' U2 L' U' L R U' R'


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 2, 2014)

lol skewb
Average of 12: 6.76
1. 6.40 U R B R U' L B L R L B' R B L' R' 
2. 6.74 L R' L R L U L R U' B U' R L' U R' 
3. 3.07 L U L R U L U' L' B' L B R U' L R' 
4. (2.56) R B L R B L' U' L' R' U' L' U R B U' 
5. 7.50 B' L' R U R U' L B L B' L B U R B 
6. (10.31) L R' U L R' B' U' L' B L' U' B' R' U' R 
7. 8.15 U' B U' B L R U L U' B L B' L R U' 
8. 7.86 B' U L R U' R' B' U' B' L' U B' L' B' U' 
9. 8.83 L' R' B L' U L R' L' R' U L' R' U' L' U' 
10. 4.90 B R B L B U' L' U' B' L U' B' U B' L 
11. 7.88 B U' B' U' L B' L R' U' L' R U' L' U' R' 
12. 6.23 R' B' U' L' U' B' L' U' B' R L' R U' B' U 

1-5 is 5.40 ao5. scrambles may or may not be right.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 2, 2014)

2-4 relay 46.29 

2) F R F' U2 R2 F R U2 F2 
3) B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D' L B2 U F R D B F2 R' F 
4) R2 L' U2 u2 r L2 F D2 F u2 f2 L2 U' f2 r U B f' L R2 F r F2 f r F2 R2 L F f2 R' B D f' u' R' B2 U r2 B'


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

V perm in 1.81
FINALLY SUB-2
E: 1.95 Na E2: 1.94 E3: 1.83 waat
E4: 1.95 Nb
E5: 1.50 E perm wat
E6: 1.06 L perm!?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

On video:
Average of 16: 9.25
1. 8.74 L D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B D2 B U R2 U2 B' D R' U'
2. 10.15 D L' U D' F R U' R' B U L' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2
3. 9.39 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F L2 R2 F U F' L2 B2 R' U2 B' L' D B'
4. 9.60 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 B L2 B D U2 B2 R D B2 F L U' F'
5. 9.32 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F L' B' R D2 F' L U2 F'
6. 8.51 U' F U R U' F' L2 D L' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D'
7. (7.29) D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 B L B' R B2 R' F U' F' R F'
8. 8.17 L' B L D2 R D2 B R' F' D' B U2 B' D2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B2
9. (12.21) R' U2 B' L2 B L D F U R F2 D2 L' B2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 L2
10. 9.37 D2 U R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F' D2 R2 F L' U F' L' D B' U'
11. 9.57 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D F2 R' F' L U2 L U' R
12. 8.92 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 R U' B2 L R2 F U
13. 9.64 U B2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R D2 U2 L F R2 U2 F2 R D
14. 10.42 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B L' U' B2 F' L' U2 B L2 R
15. 9.43 R F' U' F' U' R F' D' R U2 L2 F2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 D
16. 8.31 L D' R' F' B2 U L' B' R U B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D' 

Solves 1-12 make a 9.17 avg12 and solves 4-16 make a 9.17 avg12.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

Whoa! I can sub-2 E-perms! 16/1.72=9.30 tps!
And F-perms! 18/1.98=9.09 tps!
J-perm 14/1.22 = 11.475 tps!
0.90 MU U-perm. First sub-1 PLL!
Y-Perm 17/1.62 =10.47 tps!
Z-perm 1.32

Can't sub-2 G-perms, or N-perms. At least right now anyway. My hands are cold.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can't sub-2 G-perms, or N-perms. At least right now anyway. My hands are cold.


I can consistently sub-2 three of the G perms. I've never liked Ga. I can never sub-2 it. Do you use R2' F2 R U2(') R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (and possibly R2' F' R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F2 R2)? They're easy to sub-2. And I hate Na. It's just too long 
E: 1.89 Ga
E2: changed fingertricks, can now sub-2 Ga 
E3: 1.54 Gc
E4:





But... my LL is 7 seconds in CFOP solves...


----------



## maxcube (Jan 2, 2014)

new ao100 pb, 0.10 better than my last
14.68


http://gyazo.com/689d0c1af081cbf68ff7d8fbe4c567a9


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

11.54 single with V perm, when timing splits.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> E4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then it's recognition you should be working on.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Then it's recognition you should be working on.


I just finished timing splits, and it's about 6 now. I think it's ~0.5 OELL recog, ~0.5 OELL, ~1 OCLL recog+looking for a COLL I know, ~1 for OCLL, ~1 PLL recog, ~2 PLL. My PLLs aren't as fast as that in a solve. Also I have no idea how that spreadsheet finds your estimated OLL time, but it's always been very wrong for me.


----------



## KCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

**** ao100, but at least I got the single and ao5 on cam

number of times: 104/104
best time: 24.930
worst time: 1:25.250

current mean of 3: 35.543 (σ = 6.58)
best mean of 3: 28.747 (σ = 0.20)

current avg5: 34.170 (σ = 2.67)
best avg5: 29.060 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 33.806 (σ = 3.39)
best avg12: 30.810 (σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 33.686 (σ = 3.88)
best avg100: 33.528 (σ = 3.75)

session avg: 33.661 (σ = 3.86)
session mean: 34.073


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 2, 2014)

awsome kevin when are you uploading it


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> I just finished timing splits, and it's about 6 now. I think it's ~0.5 OELL recog, ~0.5 OELL, ~1 OCLL recog+looking for a COLL I know, ~1 for OCLL, ~1 PLL recog, ~2 PLL. My PLLs aren't as fast as that in a solve. Also I have no idea how that spreadsheet finds your estimated OLL time, but it's always been very wrong for me.



The spreadsheet's calculation is probably based on 1-look OLL, not the 2-look that you're using.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 2, 2014)

OH:
26.91 avg100 *PB*
18.37 single (2nd sub 19, 8th(?) sub 20)

Sub 27 (maybe even sub 26) should be easy now if I manage to just eliminate the stupid mistakes I do every now and then. In this average I made the cross on the wrong side 2-3 times (wut?), messed up/almost forgot OLLs a few times (+one G-perm) and generally did a lot of small mistakes during F2L (especially with the BL pair).


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 2, 2014)

Just did a lot of skewb solves, these weren't the only ones  
Got a lol 3.49 solve, lucky as hell, (R' B R L B' U L' B' R U' B' L').


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-2
solves/total: 75/75

single
best: 3.49
worst: 34.62

mean of 3
current: 18.85 (σ = 9.04)
best: 11.42 (σ = 1.88)

avg of 5
current: 15.59 (σ = 1.56)
best: 12.16 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 12
current: 17.07 (σ = 5.07)
best: 14.70 (σ = 3.20)

avg of 50
current: 16.46 (σ = 3.78)
best: 15.83 (σ = 3.60)

Average: 16.83 (σ = 4.54)
Mean: 17.17

Time List:
1. 10.92 R B R L' B' R' U' L' U' L U' R' 
2. 29.80 U L B' L' R B' L B L' U' L' U' 
3. 15.22 L' R' B' R L R' B' R' B L' R' B' 
4. 15.21 B' L B U' B' L' U R L R' L U 
5. 24.55+ L U B' U R L U' B L R L' B 
6. 27.49 L' U' B' R U' B' R' L R' U' L' R' 
7. 11.05 L U' B U L' R' U' R L' R U' B' 
8. 17.00 B' R' L B L' R B U' R' B' U R 
9. 20.42 R' B R' L' B R' B' L' U' L' R' L' 
10. 20.78 L' R L' B U' L' B' L B' U L' R 
11. 25.10 R B' R' L' U' B' L' B' U' L' U' L' 
12. 11.82 R' B L B R' L U L U' R L' B' 
13. 13.82 U L R' B R U' B' U' R U L' B 
14. 19.04 L R U' L R L' B U' B' L' R L' 
15. 22.78 R L' U' R' B' U B L R L' B R 
16. 11.54 R' L' R L R L' B U B R B' U 
17. 19.80 B L B R' B' L B' U' L' B U R 
18. 12.75 U B L' B' U' L U R' U' L B U 
19. 12.71 B' L' R L U B' R L' U' R L' U' 
20. 32.49 R' U R' L U' R' U L U L R L 
21. 12.40 R' U B' R' L' U B U' B R U B' 
22. 14.56 R B' R U B' R B' U R B' L' B 
23. 8.85 B' R' U' L R' L' B U' R U' B L' 
24. 23.53 L U L R' L B' L B R' L' B U' 
25. 11.75 R' U' R B' R' L U L R' B' U' L 
26. 17.86 U' B' U B' R L U' B U' L' B L 
27. 11.23 U B L R L' U' B' R B' L U L 
28. 13.85 L U' R' U B' U' B' R' L R U R' 
29. 18.99 B L B R B L' U B R L' B' R' 
30. 14.60 R L U' L' R' B U B L U L R 
31. 17.99 L' B' U B L U B' U' B' L' B L' 
32. 17.85 L U' L U' B' R B' U' L' U' R U' 
33. 18.65 U' R B' U' L' R' U L' R' B' R B' 
34. 12.93 B' L' B U L U B' U' L' R' U R 
35. 10.33 B L B L' U B' U' R' U' L B' U 
36. 11.48 B R L' R' B L R B' L' B' L R' 
37. 19.20 U' L B' U' L R' B' R' U' L' R' L 
38. 12.68 L' U' R L R B L' R' L' U' R' B' 
39. 12.32 L' U L' B L' R' L' B L U' R L 
40. 9.27 R L B' L' U B U' L B R U B' 
41. 32.21 L' B L R' U R U' B U' L U' B' 
42. 15.42 U L B L' R' U' L' B L' U' R' U 
43. 19.17 L' B' U L' U' L U L' R' B' R L' 
44. 17.32 U' R' B' L R U L' U' B L R' B 
45. 16.10 U' L B L' U' B L B' R U' R' B 
46. 14.19 B U' B R B' U' B' R' B L R' B 
47. 10.67 B' U B' U B L' B U R' L' R L' 
48. 19.33 B' L' R L' U' R' L U' B' U L' U 
49. 16.35 U' R B L R' L' U' R B L B' U 
50. 11.66 R B' R' L' U R L' B' R B' R' B' 
51. 21.53 L' B L R B' U' L' B U L' R' L 
52. 19.53 R B' R' B U B U' B U' B R' L' 
53. 18.74 B' L' B' L' U L' R L' R L R B 
54. 17.44 R' B' U R' U' L B' U' R' B' L' R 
55. 12.67 R U' R L B' R B L' B R U L' 
56. 22.99 B R' B U R B' L' B' L B' L' R' 
57. 18.85 L' U L' B' R B R B' U R' U L 
58. 16.15 U R U' B' U' B R' U' L' U' R' L 
59. 20.67 R' B L R B' R L U' R' L U' L 
60. 34.62 L U' B U' R' U' R L' B' L U R' 
61. 9.35 L' U L' R' L' R B' R' B' R U' B' 
62. 15.61 R' B R U R' L R' U B U' R' L' 
63. 19.31 U' L' R U R L' R' B U R' B' R 
64. 11.92 R L' U' L B U' R' U R B R' U' 
65. 11.89 B' L U' R' U' L' B' R' L R' B' R 
66. 20.86 B' U R' U L' U L' R U L' R L 
67. 17.52 U R U' L' R' U' R L' R L' R' B' 
68. 19.77 B' U L' B' U' R' U B' L U' L U' 
69. 28.56 U' R' U' B U' R' U' L' R B R L 
70. 3.49 R' B R L B' U L' B' R U' B' L' 
71. 16.41 L B L R L' R' L' R L' B' U B 
72. 16.55 U' L' R B' U' R L R' U B R L 
73. 13.46 U' R' L B' R L' U B U' L' U' B 
74. 29.28 R B' L R' L R' L' B' L R B U 
75. 13.79 U L' B' R' B R' B' R' U L R' L


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 2, 2014)

4x4 Pb's
49.34, 52.40, 49.80, 50.57, 55.44, 52.09, 57.89, 51.89, (45.76), 51.78, (1:00.04), 52.35 = 52.36
(58.42), (49.34), 52.40, 49.80, 50.57 = 50.92


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> The spreadsheet's calculation is probably based on 1-look OLL, not the 2-look that you're using.


Yeah. But even so, there's quite a difference.

1:56.08 square-1 PB single. Second scramble from the weekly comp. Easy CS and EPLL was parity (O perm) -> predicted skip.
E: 1:54.32 NL next solve 
E2: wat 1:36.14. Loads of J perms, so I forced skips when permuting everything 
E3: 2:03.58, 1:56.08, 1:54.32, 1:36.14, 2:58.38 = 1:57.99 PB Ao5, sub former PB single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 2, 2014)

Going to Houston (14 hour drive)

Best single: 6.71

7.71 AO5
7.36, 10,15, 8.2, 7.36, 7,56.

23 OLL skips 20 PLL skips 3 LL skips.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 2, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Going to Houston (14 hour drive)
> 
> Best single: 6.71
> 
> ...



lolnub not even sub-avgWR single


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Going to Houston (14 hour drive)
> 
> Best single: 6.71
> 
> ...



Haha, I flew.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> V perm in 1.81
> FINALLY SUB-2
> E: 1.95 Na E2: 1.94 E3: 1.83 waat
> E4: 1.95 Nb
> ...



What's an L perm?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 3, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> What's an L perm?



the other j perm


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

2:29.74 2-3-4 relay.


----------



## NathanWalsh (Jan 3, 2014)

I just got my first sub 40 average of 5 on 3x3 after 1 month of "serious" cubing using zz method 
Average: 39.71
36.54, 47.88, 40.55, 39.20, 39.37


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2014)

Average of 12: 8.514
1. 8.028 F' D2 B U2 R2 F L2 U2 B L2 R D2 R' B L D2 L D' R2 
2. 8.556 R D2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R F' L' R U' L B' L' D2 L' R2 
3. 7.547 R2 B R2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L' F R D F2 U L' B2 U2 
4. (10.458) B F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 L' F2 U B2 D2 F L U2 B' D' U2 
5. 8.146 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 B F2 L' U' F' D' F' R2 U R2 B' U2 
6. 9.183 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 D F D2 L2 D R' F R B2 U2 L' 
7. (7.378) U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D F2 U R' D B' U B2 F' L U2 L 
8. 9.300 F R' D B2 U D2 B U D R B' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B 
9. 8.298 U2 L U2 F2 B2 U' F B' U R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 
10. 9.167 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D2 R' F L' F' L' B' L2 U' F2 
11. 9.218 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 R2 B' D' B' D2 U B' R2 D R D' 
12. 7.699 F D2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L U B' L U L F2 D F U'


----------



## Julian (Jan 3, 2014)

36.68 4x4 single with Yau
practicing both yau and redux atm

36.68 f' L2 r u' F f2 B r f2 r2 B' f2 R D' R' L2 B2 R2 r U' f' R2 F2 U2 F r F U R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 B U' f' r2 B2 D


Spoiler



x y' R' F u2 l
y U r' F2 r

z' R' F r2 U'
x2' U' (l' r') D'
R' L F' L' U

L U' 3r' U 3r' U r U' r2'
3r' U' r2 U2' r2'
U 3r r' U' r

x' z' R' F R D

u' y' R U R' F R' F' R y' L' U' L R U' R' y' U' R U' R' u
U' F R' F' R u' U' R U' R' u

L U' L' y L U L'
U' R' U R U' R U R'
R' U2 R U L' U' L
R' U R U' R' U' R
U 3r U R' U R U2' 3r'
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'

alg.garron


----------



## kcl (Jan 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Haha, I flew.



Wish I had the money to fly there  And my dumb school just had to start up again the last two days after new year 

4.68 sune set on cam!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 3, 2014)

4x4

36.02 avg12
37.19 avg50
38.14 avg100


----------



## tx789 (Jan 3, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 16/16
best time: 2:03.21
worst time: 4:17.09

current mo3: 3:03.34 (σ = 32.08)
best mo3: 2:22.37 (σ = 19.81)

current avg5: 3:01.04 (σ = 20.76)
best avg5: 2:25.25 (σ = 15.88)

current avg12: 3:00.01 (σ = 35.52)
best avg12: 2:54.50 (σ = 34.88)

session avg: 2:58.56 (σ = 32.73)
session mean: 3:00.01

2:50.58, 3:31.44, 2:56.58, 2:21.13, 2:03.21, 2:42.78, 4:17.09, 2:11.84+, 3:50.28, 3:37.61, 2:16.31, 2:46.45, 3:24.80, 3:39.58, 2:51.86, 2:38.58

Feet session single avg 5 and avg 12 pbs


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

1:12.49 4x4 single. Stackmat.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 3, 2014)

4x4
49.77, (57.24), (48.03), 49.41, 49.22 = 49.47


----------



## Username (Jan 3, 2014)

5.34, 4.17, 4.87, 4.33, DNF(7.50), 4.52, 5.95, 4.11, DNF(6.29), 3.97, 4.96, 4.76, DNF(8.71), 7.87, 3.50, 4.08, DNF(14.54)

Pyra Oka only, DNF = Failed the 1-look

I've decided to learn how to efficiently use oka. I even skipped a 4 move 1-flip top on one of these. I'm pretty sure no inspection was under 15 seconds.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 3, 2014)

Wat

23.44 in the car driving to the space center 



LL was pure twist T OLL


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2014)

3x3 single PB:

1. 11.88 R' U2 L' D' R2 B' D2 U' L2 D2 L D' R' B2 U2 D' F' B U2 B2 U R2 B D L2 

With my new Sulong.


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 3, 2014)

Failed to get 3x3 PB single :/
10.21+ F2 B' U B R' D' L U2 D F R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' U2 F' R2


----------



## uvafan (Jan 3, 2014)

7:30.17 first SQ-1 solve ever, featuring messing up algorithms and therefore redoing cubeshape 3 times, heavy use of an algorithm sheet, and 3 pops... 

Edit: 3:52.05, only one pop this time...

Edit2: 2:50.19, sub3  Also memorized all algs except for the stupid really long parity alg.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 3, 2014)

0x0:

Half way done!!!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2014)

With my new Sulong:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 154/154
*best time: 11.88*
worst time: 31.19

current avg5: 21.06 (σ = 2.53)
*best avg5: 15.61 (σ = 0.36)*

current avg12: 20.05 (σ = 2.68)
*best avg12: 16.65 (σ = 1.66)*

current avg100: 19.95 (σ = 3.02)
best avg100: 19.87 (σ = 2.95)

session avg: 20.16 (σ = 2.88)
session mean: 20.17

times (reset):
22.36, 19.48, 17.80, 18.49, 23.28, 29.08, 18.63, 19.55, 18.40, 19.27, 25.62, 17.92, 19.64, 25.98, 19.27, 18.90, 15.49, 18.25, 16.84, 20.42, 22.69, 16.59, 21.66, 20.94, 23.83, 21.11, 18.24, 22.55, 24.66, 22.11, 20.50, 19.13, 18.88, 21.75, 16.91, 19.41, 23.71, 20.39, 20.97, 21.08, 21.48, 19.78, 21.64, 19.72, 19.28, 20.94, 20.27, 19.28, 19.02, 25.20, 19.81, 20.23, 18.18, 22.38, 16.13, 20.66, 18.38, 18.91, 19.69, 16.59, 24.26, 18.33, 23.39, 24.34, 21.27, 18.27, 18.75, 21.50, 22.20, 24.91, 19.83, 21.88, 21.91, 21.45, 21.27, 18.10, 22.50, 25.39, 20.52, 21.25, 19.55, 18.84, 25.14, 23.78, 15.17, 28.24, 18.98, 19.55, 25.32, 19.95, 21.84, 20.86, 20.22, 17.02, 25.17, 18.47, 16.36, 17.33, 31.19, 23.80, 17.02, 16.98, 17.52, 20.34, 17.00, 21.42, 18.08, 11.88, 15.97, 17.31, 20.09, 21.02, 15.66, 18.32, 15.33, 19.04, 17.33, 20.11, 20.67, 19.89, 22.77, 23.45, 22.22, 17.56, 19.75, 19.57, 18.91, 24.82, 17.94, 25.27, 24.42, 20.55, 20.47, 20.93, 15.09, 16.14, 14.42, 16.85, 20.38, 15.63, 16.05, 14.94, 15.16, 23.76, 17.88, 18.38, 21.37, 22.34, 16.52, 17.11, 22.31, 23.33, 17.53, 24.76+

Average of 12: 16.65 *(Bolded is 15.61 Ao5)*
1. 15.09 B' R' U2 R2 L2 U' F R F' U2 D F2 U L2 U' F D F2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' U2 
2. 16.14 F R2 D F L U' D' F D' F' D2 L2 F B2 R' U D2 R' L' B U2 B R2 F B' 
3. (14.42) U2 B' R2 F2 B R B' R2 B2 U B' D' B2 D F' R F2 R L F B2 U B F' R 
4. 16.85 R L' U' D2 R' F' B U2 R2 F2 U2 R B L2 F2 R B D' B F' R' L' F2 R' L' 
*5. 20.38 B' L2 R' B' F R2 B U' L2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 U D R' L U B2 U F2 B D2 R2 
6. 15.63 U' B2 R' F B R2 L2 B' F' L' U2 B2 D R2 L' U' L2 U F' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B 
7. 16.05 B D' R B2 D F' R L B' F D' R2 L2 U2 F B U L' R' D B2 F' U L2 U2 
8. 14.94 F2 B2 R U2 B2 U' D2 F' D U2 F' U2 R' D2 F' R D R U F' R' U B2 R2 B 
9. 15.16 R2 D F' L U F' U2 D B' D' R2 B' F L2 D' F2 B' U L' R D' F2 L2 D' F' *
10. (23.76) B' U2 D' R U' R' U2 D F' D F' R2 D2 L' R2 U2 B D2 B2 L D U2 B R F 
11. 17.88 D2 R D' U2 F R2 F' U R L' F2 R B2 U2 D R L2 D L B2 U2 D2 R' B D' 
12. 18.38 R2 D R2 L U2 R2 D U F2 R2 D2 L' U2 D' L' U2 L2 F' D' B U2 D L' B D2 

The Sulong is awesome.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 3, 2014)

13.37 solve.
Hehehehehe.


----------



## Julian (Jan 3, 2014)

Weisu, redux.

44.87 ao12
47.73 ao100


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

12.41 NL 3x3 single and 15.53 ao5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2014)

First sub 2min single on my 4x4 WeiSu 1:53.21 F' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' Rw2 Fw' B Rw2 Uw R Uw D2 F Rw' Fw L' D B' L' R Uw2 F' R Rw2 Uw' B' U2 Rw2 Uw' B' Fw Uw' D' R' U2 Uw' Fw


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Wat
> 
> 23.44 in the car driving to the space center
> 
> ...



Your improvement is scary, wow ;


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

I DID IT, 29.50 4X4 SINGLE

YUSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Wat
> 
> 23.44 in the car driving to the space center
> 
> ...





uberCuber said:


> I DID IT, 29.50 4X4 SINGLE
> 
> YUSSSSSSSSSSSS



haha, still a nub


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

New 2014 resolution: beat yoshi


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 4, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> New 2014 resolution: *get WR*



Same thing, essentially


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 4, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Same thing, essentially



Thanks you 



uberCuber said:


> New 2014 resolution: beat yoshi



Good luck: 31.96 avg100 

Whipped out a bunch of sub-30s just as I needed them, the last 10 solves.



Spoiler



28.96, 30.75, 29.63, 30.11, 28.77, 32.11, 29.02, 29.84, 28.11, 30.81, 31.52, 29.05, 31.36, 30.38, 29.45, (25.56), (27.20), 28.00, 32.30, 28.83, (26.88), (38.06), 29.69, 32.14, 28.86, 32.09, 30.36, 32.56, 33.28, 31.74, 32.03, 32.94, 29.65, 30.30, 35.44, 32.84, 35.72, 33.09, 34.97, 32.50, 33.03, 33.93, 34.13, 34.36, (36.59), 31.65, 31.97, 33.50, (36.22), 32.75, 34.63, 34.90, 31.68, 29.22, 34.05, 29.55, (35.94), 32.36, 35.56, 35.17, 34.14, 35.64, 33.16, 33.13, 33.58, 32.64, 30.77, 32.35, 33.86, 30.41, 33.63, 32.53, 31.81, 32.62, 33.33, 29.87, 33.02, (36.28), 31.48, 32.86, 29.59, 31.42, 29.25, 34.50, 34.19, 33.39, 34.78, (27.31), 33.84, (26.37), 31.86, 31.02, 29.38, 32.88, 35.45, 29.86, 29.13, 31.42, 30.38, 31.86


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Thanks you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you need to beat Kevin first


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 4, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Same thing, essentially





Ninja Storm said:


> Well you need to beat Kevin first



Officially? Yes, but according to his sig, I'm faster than him unofficially for 1/5/12/25, not sure about 100 though... Kevin?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Same thing, essentially





uberCuber said:


> I'm gonna get a WR in 2014, just so y'all know. Not gonna spoil the surprise by saying which one, though



As it happens I wasn't referring to 4x4 when I wrote that but w/e


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 4, 2014)

*My Accomplishments*

First post.

1/5
3x3: 9.81/12.89
4x4: n/a
5x5: 1:56.30
2x2: 1.31/3.71
OH: 19.25
Pyraminx: 5.10
Megaminx: n/a
6x6: 4:50.05
7x7: 7:25.28 

The ones that say n/a I can solve but don't really practice, except for 4x4, I just don't remember.


----------



## SoKeT (Jan 4, 2014)

11.98 full step with my new Shengshou Aurora. My PB was 12.80 before, and it was a PLL skip. I also did 13.40 and some 15's yesterday, all of which is amazing considering I average around 21 seconds.

The 11.98 solve was really lucky, I got the cross done in 2 moves, and because I saw that during the inspection time, I was able to also track the first F2L pair, so in the end I had cross + 1 pair in less than 2 seconds, and from that point I did a flawless F2L (for me), not stopping at all. I got really excited when I saw I only had to orient 2 corners, and after that I had an easy T perm.

I wish I could solve the cube this fast every time, but I usually need 7 seconds to solve the last layer... oh well, guess I need to practice more.


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2014)

24.55 NL OH single. Not PB (PB is 21.92), but I rarely get sub-25s.
E: 1:41.84 (4,0) / (2,-1) / (3,3) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,-2)
Should've been PB. Such an easy scramble. 4 move cubeshape, and 2 move EO+CO (which I spent about 10 seconds doing). Parity on LL.
E: 1:32.52. Lost 4 seconds when I looked up during scrambling and found the timer had already started, and lost three at the end stopping the timer when I'd clicked out of the window somehow. Should've been sub-1:30.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2014)

1. 37.80 r' F' D2 U' f r2 R L' D' r U F' B2 R B U2 D' B' r' B2 r B' F2 R' L2 U2 F2 u F B2 L2 R' u2 B2 L2 D2 F' R' B u' 

3rd sub 40


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 4, 2014)

Feet average of 12 PB: 1:20.51

1:27.09 R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R2 B' L' F2 L' F' D R' B2 R2 B' L'
1:15.62 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L B' L2 U2 B2 U' L' U2 R F
1:08.21 D U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 L' U B' L2 F' U L' F' D L D2
1:07.81 B2 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U' F' L' D' F R' L F' L B
1:37.42 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' D' L F L2 D L' B2 L' F2 U2
1:26.94 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 U' F U B' R F U' L
1:23.01 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D U2 B R F D2 R' L' B D'
1:27.89 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U R' B' D' L F2 R L U
1:25.97 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 D' R L2 F' U L D' B F U2 L2
59.75 U' R2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D F' L2 B2 F' L U2 B R' D2 L'
1:21.89 D2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R L F' R2 D L2 F' R D' B2 L'
1:20.68 U B2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R' B R2 F2 R2 U2 R D R' D' U'


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2014)

Skewb PBs

number of times: 175/175
best time: 3.42
worst time: 32.00

current avg5: 15.53 (σ = 2.78)
best avg5: 8.49 (σ = 2.25)

current avg12: 15.15 (σ = 2.40)
best avg12: 11.18 (σ = 3.23)

current avg50: 13.91 (σ = 2.48)
best avg50: 12.50 (σ = 2.54)

current avg100: 13.86 (σ = 3.24)
best avg100: 13.00 (σ = 3.15)

session avg: 13.43 (σ = 3.04)
session mean: 13.77

The single and avg5 were really dumb. Lost the scrambles


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 4, 2014)

6.59 and 6.60 within 17 solves. Both nl.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Feet average of 12 PB: 1:20.51
> 
> 1:27.09 R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R2 B' L' F2 L' F' D R' B2 R2 B' L'
> 1:15.62 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L B' L2 U2 B2 U' L' U2 R F
> ...



I forgot about this event!  Nice average and nice sub-1!


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 4, 2014)

(3.96), 3.86, 3.63, (3.13), 3.36, 3.31, 3.27, 3.33, 3.30, 3.41, 3.53, 3.84 = 3.48 (σ = 0.22)

3seconds addicted.


----------



## theen (Jan 4, 2014)

Sub 40 3x3


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

Skewb! Got really lucky a lot and really unlucky a lot, could've easily sub 10'd ao100 if I didn't fail so much... :/ This was keyboard, which I did on purpose to inch myself as close as possible to sub 10 xD I ordered a new skewb because I took out and lost the ball bearings on mine a year or so ago, which was dumb for speed solving imo.

PB Average of 100: 10.161
_PB Average of 50: 9.692_ (#3-52)
*PB Average of 12: 8.881* (#11-22, stupid counting 12 )
PB Average of 5: 6.845 (#32-36)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 10.161
1. 11.451 U' L B' U' R L' U' R B L' R' B U L' U 
2. 11.378 B L B L U' R B' U L B' R' U' L U R 
_3. 6.673 L R U' B' U' L' U L' B' R' B R L R' U' 
4. 9.746 R B L B' U' R' B R' L' R U B' U' B' L' 
5. 7.811 U' B' U' R B' R' U' R' L' B U R B R L' 
6. 7.401 L B' U' B' U L' U' B' U L B R B R' U 
7. 11.094 L' B' R U L U' R B' L R B R U' R L' 
8. (26.813) B' U' B' U' B U B L R U' L U R' B L' 
9. 10.123 U L R L' R' L B' R B U R' B R' U' L 
10. 10.122 U' R' B' R' L U R' B' U B' R B L' B' L' 
*11. 7.829 L B' R U' B' U' L U' B' R B L R L B 
12. 9.058 R U' B R' B R' B R B L R L' R L R 
13. 10.466 L B' U' L U R B L B' U L' U' L' R U 
14. 7.987 R' B U L' R U R' L R' B' U' B U L' R 
15. 8.222 U' B U R U' R' L' R L R' U L' U B' U 
16. 9.544 B' L' U' L R' U' B U B L B' L' U' R L 
17. 7.126 L B' L R' L U' B' R L U' R B U R' U' 
18. 7.044 B U' L R B' U B' U B U R L R' L R' 
19. 12.919 B R' U B L U' R L' B' U R' U B' R' U 
20. 13.079[pop ((((] R B R' U B L B' U L U' R' L R' B' L' 
21. (6.019[so much center skip xD]) B R' U R' B U B L' B R' B L' R B' R 
22. 8.617 B L B' R L' U' L U R' B L U' R B' U' *
23. 11.516 R B' L' R' U' B R' U' L' U' R B R L U' 
24. 9.362 R U' L B U' B' R' L B' U' B L' U B' L' 
25. 10.741 R' B' U' B L' B U' R U R' U' L R' L' B 
26. 11.563 R' L U L R' U' B R U L B' L U R' B 
27. 9.998 U B' L R' L B' U R L' R L U' R' L' R' 
28. 12.333 U B R' L B' R' U' B R' L U' B' R' U' B 
29. 9.926 L U L B U L' U' L U B U' L B L B 
30. 10.180 L' R L' B' U R' L' U R L R L R' B L 
31. 10.216 U B R' U L' R' L R U' B' R B' L' B' L 
32. 7.123 U R B' R U' L' U L R' U R' L R' B' R 
33. 10.835 R U R B' R U R' L U' R' B U' R' L R' 
34. 7.271 B' U' B' U R' B' R' U B L U L' U B U' 
35. (6.036) U' L' U B' U B' L' R L U B R U' L' R 
36. (6.141) L' R B L R' L' U' R L' U' B U B' R' L' 
37. 11.165 U R' U' R' B U' B R U L' B L U B' R' 
38. 11.596 U' R U L' U' B' U R' B' L R' L' R U L' 
39. 14.322 U L' B U L B' R' L' B L' R B R B R 
40. (15.466) B L U' L' B R' L' R U L' U B' R L' B' 
41. 11.439 L B' R B' L R' L' U' L U' R' U L B' U 
42. 9.077 R B' R B U L' B U' B' R' B' R' B' L R' 
43. 14.448 B' R B R L' R' B' L' U' R U L' R' U' L' 
44. 8.523 L R L B R' B R' B R U' R B R' U' L 
45. 9.433 U' B U' R' B' R' U R L' R' U B R B L' 
46. 9.819 U' B' R L R L B' L U' B' U R' L U L 
47. 10.141 B' R' U' B' L R L R' B' R' U' L' U B' R' 
48. 8.796 R' B R' B' L' U' L' B' L' R' B' U' L' B L 
49. 7.332 R' B R B L' B U B U B' U' L' R L' B 
50. 9.103 U' B' U B U B' U' B L' R' L' R B U B' 
51. 13.617 L B' R U B U' R B U B' U' B U' B' U' 
52. (5.511) B' R' L' U' L R B U' L' B L R U' B L' _
53. 12.524 B' R B R L U' L' U' L' R' U' L U L U' 
54. 11.419 R' U L U R B' U R' U R B L R' U B' 
55. (4.560) U' L B R' L U' R B' U B L' R B L R 
56. 13.831 B L' R B L R' B U B R' U' L B' R L' 
57. 10.719 R B' R L B' R' B' R U' L' R U' L R' B' 
58. 10.667 B' R' B' R' L R U B L U' R B R U L 
59. 9.857 B L' U R U' R' B' R' L' U R' U' R' U' L' 
60. 7.711 U L' R' B R L U B' R L' U' L R B' R' 
61. 9.529 U B R B R' L' R L B R L' B' L B' U 
62. (16.275) B R' U L U R' B' L B L' R' U' B' L' R 
63. 10.688 U L' B' R' U B U L B' U B R' U R' U 
64. 10.033 R' B' U' L' R' U' L' U' B U' R L' R' L' B 
65. 6.516 B' R U' B' L U' L B' L' R L U B R B' 
66. 10.626 U' B' L' R' U' L' R B L B R B' R' U L' 
67. 9.465 U' L' R L' U B L' U' B' U R U' R' B' L' 
68. 14.118 R B U' B L' B L' R' U B' L R L R U 
69. 8.435 R' U' R' L' R B' U' B U' L' R U' B' L' B' 
70. 10.686 L B R' B R B' R B L' B R U B' L U' 
71. (14.642) R' B' R' U' B' L' R L' B U L B' U' B L' 
72. 6.940 U R L' U L R' U' L U' L B' U' B L' U 
73. 8.956 R' U L R B' R B L' R U L B' R' L R 
74. 11.494 U' R L B' U L' R' L U L R' B' U L B 
75. 11.138[timer stop fail low 10] B' R' L' B' U L' R U L B' U B L R' L 
76. 7.298[LOLOLOLWUTSCRAMBLE] B L B' R' U B' L R B R' U' L' R L U 
77. 12.340 L' U R B' R U R B' L' R' U B' U' R' L 
78. 14.342 R L U' B U B L B' L U' R L B' L U' 
79. 13.604 L' U R L' B' U L B' U B' U R L U' L' 
80. 12.734 L' U B' L' B' L' U R' L U R' B R' U' L' 
81. 6.581 B' L U' B R B' L R' L' R' B U' B U L 
82. 13.357 L B' L B U' L' B' U' R' L B R' U B R' 
83. 12.051 U B U R' B' R L' U' B' R' U' L U' L B 
84. 8.786[TIMER STOP FAIL should've been low 8] L R L' U' L' U B U L' U L U B' L' R 
85. 9.555 L R' B' U' B R' B' U' L U R U R' B' L' 
86. 9.954 U R L U' B' L U' L' U' L' U' R B' R' B' 
87. 8.897 B R L' B' L' B U R B' L' R' L' U L U 
88. 11.673 U' R' B U' R' L' U R B L R B L' R' B' 
89. 12.210 B' R' U L U' B L U' R' U' B' L R B' R' 
90. 9.674 R L' B' U R L B L' B' L' R L U' L' B 
91. 10.111 L' U B' L R L R L' U' B U R B L' U' 
92. 8.244 B U' L' B U' B' U B' L' U R' U B R' B 
93. 9.080 L' U' R' B' R U' L U' R' B R L' R' B L' 
94. (16.716) B U B' R' L' B' R B' U L U' R B L U 
95. 11.691 L' R' U L' B L' B U' L R' U L B' R' B' 
96. 8.780 L' B' U B' L' B U B R' L R U R' B R' 
97. 10.159 L B U' L U R' B' U' B L' R' L' B' U' L' 
98. 9.656 R' L' B U' R' L' R' U R' U' B' U R B R 
99. 6.713 L U L U' L' U L B U' L R B R U L 
100. 14.080 L R L' U R L' B' R' U B' R' L' B L' U



EDIT: This was with my old skewb btw (other one not shipped yet)


----------



## feliperuedah (Jan 4, 2014)

First sub 9
PB Average of 5: 8.73
1. 8.66 D2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 R B2 R B' U L U2 F' U' F' R' U L 
2. (11.00) U F' B U' D L U' B' U2 R U2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 
3. (8.16) R F2 B' U B' U L' D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 
4. 9.06 F' L2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 D L' D2 L2 F2 D L2 F' L D2 
5. 8.48 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L' F D2 F' D' B U' L2 U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Walker Welch is a WR holder. No seriously 8.16 skewb average 4.63 single.


----------



## kcl (Jan 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Walker Welch is a WR holder. No seriously 8.16 skewb average 4.63 single.



Saw that. Congrats to him, the WR is now closer to where it should be


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 4, 2014)

That's a pretty good single.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 4, 2014)

Jakub Kipa 36.21 official ER average (with feet)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Jakub Kipa 36.21 official ER average (with feet)



WOW! Better than my single now!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol Patryk Szewczyk from Poland 8.68 average and 6.96 single (skewb) .


----------



## Username (Jan 4, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Lol Patryk Szewczyk from Poland 8.68 average and 6.96 single (skewb) .



I think that's ER for now?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 4, 2014)

Only average, Jan Bentlage 5.24 single.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

20.400 3x3 single (not competition)!
So close to sub-20 single


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 4, 2014)

I should just give up on getting a skewb record.


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 4, 2014)

Average of 5: 17.71
1. (21.92) B' U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R U B2 R' F' R' D2 R2 F' R2 
2. 14.93 F R' B U' B2 D B U F L B2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 
3. 18.94 F D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F D2 U' L' R2 B' D2 B' F' 
4. 19.27 D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 R B' U L R2 D' L' B' R B' 
5. (14.73) B2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 L R' U2 B2 R D B2 D' U B L D R B2 U2 
OH  broke single pb 2 times in one avg  14.93 NL 14.73 Oll skip


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 4, 2014)

feliperuedah said:


> First sub 9
> PB Average of 5: 8.73
> 1. 8.66 D2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 R B2 R B' U L U2 F' U' F' R' U L
> 2. (11.00) U F' B U' D L U' B' U2 R U2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F2
> ...



nononononononononononono!  , stop please..


----------



## Randomno (Jan 4, 2014)

34.17, first ever PLL skip. I stopped the timer a bit later because of it.


----------



## KCuber (Jan 5, 2014)

28.69 ao5 

1: 29.31	Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw' Uw2 F D2 R2 U R D B' D B2 Rw' F D' R2 U R U' Fw2 R' U' B' Uw F Uw2 B' U' Rw' B Uw' R F U' L2 F2 L
2: (26.91)	L2 U' L' Uw B2 Uw L2 U R' Uw Fw D R D' R D' L' F2 U' B2 R2 Fw Rw2 F R F' U2 Fw' Rw2 D' B' U' F2 Rw' Fw2 D F' Uw R'
3: (39.81)	Fw2 D' F2 L' U' Fw Rw Uw L' F2 R U F2 Rw' U' Fw Uw Fw2 Uw' L' F' U L U' F2 U2 R2 Fw' U Rw' B' D' Fw2 R Fw' R2 F L B2 Uw'
4: 26.97	Rw2 U' L' D2 L U' R' U' B2 D' R2 D Fw' R U' Fw R D R2 U2 F U2 R Uw Rw D' Fw2 U' B L2 Uw' B2 Uw Rw' U R2 U2 R U2 B
5: 29.78	R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 F' R' Uw' Rw' F' L B L2 F2 Rw2 F' R B2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D' F2 R2 Fw' L U2 L' F R' Uw' R2 Uw' L' F2 U' Fw

Messed up the ao12 though :/


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 5, 2014)

KCuber said:


> 28.69 ao5
> 
> 1: 29.31	Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw' Uw2 F D2 R2 U R D B' D B2 Rw' F D' R2 U R U' Fw2 R' U' B' Uw F Uw2 B' U' Rw' B Uw' R F U' L2 F2 L
> 2: (26.91)	L2 U' L' Uw B2 Uw L2 U R' Uw Fw D R D' R D' L' F2 U' B2 R2 Fw Rw2 F R F' U2 Fw' Rw2 D' B' U' F2 Rw' Fw2 D F' Uw R'
> ...



I was about to call you a nub... but then I remember my performance today... 

What's your avg100?


----------



## KCuber (Jan 5, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I was about to call you a nub... but then I remember my performance today...
> 
> What's your avg100?



yeah, what happened? 
32.2x btw


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 5, 2014)

KCuber said:


> yeah, what happened?
> 32.2x btw



Too nervous and shaky... I was so wrapped up in my nervousness and the fact that this might be my official average until August, that I forgot to focus on the solve. 

Still faster than you unofficially though


----------



## KCuber (Jan 5, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Too nervous and shaky... I was so wrapped up in my nervousness and the fact that this might be my official average until August, that I forgot to focus on the solve.
> 
> Still faster than you unofficially though



for now


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 5, 2014)

Megaminx PBs 

57.25 single
1:04.31 avg5 = (1:11.48) , 1:01.80 , (1:01.45) , 1:04.97 , 1:06.17
1:07.06 avg12 = 1:08.10 ,1:09.31 , 1:10.19 , 1:08.66 , 1:05.15 , 1:04.81 , (1:21.51) , 1:11.48 , 1:01.80 , (1:01.45), 1:04.97 , 1:06.17


----------



## ottozing (Jan 5, 2014)

3x3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.200
worst time: 20.378

current avg5: 9.248 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.647 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.352 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 8.878 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.448 (σ = 0.81)
best avg50: 9.288 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 9.364 (σ = 0.78)
best avg100: 9.364 (σ = 0.78)

session avg: 9.364 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 9.463


----------



## Evan Wright (Jan 5, 2014)

Learned full pll about 15 minutes before 2013 ended. cutting it close!


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 5, 2014)

3x3. PB avg12 and avg5.

Average of 12: 9.79
1. 8.99 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U' R' B L U F D' B D U2 
2. 8.44 D2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' U' L' D B' U R2 U2 L' F' 
3. 11.37 F R' D L2 U L D' L B' R' U L2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 
4. (7.58) B D2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F L' B2 U' L' U2 B R2 F' R2 
5. 8.46 D L' B' D' F' U2 L' F2 U F2 R2 B L2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F 
6. 8.30 L2 D2 B2 L F2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 L U' B2 D' B L F R' D2 B2 R2 
7. 11.28 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 U' B' L R B' U2 L' B' L' U2 
8. 9.69 F2 R2 U' L2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D R' U2 B U' B' L2 U F' 
9. 12.14 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' R' D' B' L2 F' D' B' U' R2 
10. (13.51) F2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 D F L B U' R 
11. 9.61 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 F' L' D R' F' D2 B2 U2 R B2 
12. 9.63 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 U2 R' D2 B U' L R' B D' F L D2


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 5, 2014)

arvind1999 said:


> 3x3. PB avg12 and avg5.
> 
> Average of 12: 9.79
> 1. 8.99 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U' R' B L U F D' B D U2
> ...



Wow, you're catching up to me.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2014)

4x4 PBs (except single)

number of times: 160/160
best time: 37.97
worst time: 1:20.37

current avg5: 54.72 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 43.50 (σ = 4.58)

current avg12: 53.12 (σ = 3.34)
best avg12: 46.70 (σ = 4.13)

current avg50: 52.14 (σ = 4.17)
best avg50: 49.67 (σ = 3.95)

current avg100: 51.29 (σ = 4.02)
best avg100: 50.30 (σ = 4.10)

session avg: 50.96 (σ = 4.11)
session mean: 51.26



Spoiler: Average of 12: 46.70



1. 49.90 F2 B' r f R2 F R2 U' D' L' F2 D F2 U2 L' u2 f U2 f2 F2 L' r' B' F L B2 D L2 B2 F f2 U' R D2 U' L' B' U' R' r' 
2. 51.42 U L' U' f' U2 f U' R' B' R2 D R u' U D r2 f R2 r L2 f' u B2 r' L' F' D2 F f2 D' B2 L' F' u' U' F' U' L' F u 
3. 48.39 U' D u R' B' D U2 L U' u B2 r D2 r' R' F2 u' r' B R2 F' r R D f2 R B2 D2 f' R2 D' B' L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 r' u' 
4. 39.30 L' f U2 R U2 f' U B F L' r f2 F2 L' U' B' L' r D2 u f2 F r' R' U' B2 F' D R2 r2 L f' U D2 L D L2 U B u2 
5. 50.86 F2 B2 L' f2 r f U2 R' B' r2 u B U' r' f' F D2 u' F' r' L R' B' F' D' u r F u L' D f' R U2 B2 U2 B D f D 
6. 42.82 B r u' B' f r u' U' R r2 F B2 L r2 u' U' B R2 D2 U F' U2 r' L2 U' u' f2 u' R2 f2 U' D F2 f' r2 u2 B' f u D 
7. (37.97) D2 R U L2 U D u r' f L2 B2 R' F' D' B F2 r u R r' B r U2 D R2 B L U2 D R u2 D B' r2 u D' r' F2 B' r 
8. 50.70 r D' u' r' B' U' F' B r B r' u' B' L' r f2 D B f2 L R' F2 u' F2 R u' f2 F u2 R2 D' r R f u2 f' L R2 D' F2 
9. 43.99 L r2 f r' R f2 U2 L' F2 u2 B D' B R L2 f' L2 R B U r2 U r2 F2 L2 B U f' u2 r L' B' r' f u' F r F2 f2 R 
10. 45.35 L' U' L2 F2 U r D u f' B' U r2 R2 U2 F U L2 r' D u f' D' U' r2 B2 r f2 U f L2 B' f2 L f2 L' R2 u' B' D' L 
11. (53.79) D' L' f F' D' R2 L' U2 u L' D2 U2 u' L2 U' L R f' F' R2 U' R U2 u' r2 D' u2 L' B' L' B' R2 f2 R2 U F2 U R' u' r2 
12. 44.24 R' U' r' F' B D' F r2 u U2 D2 R r L' D2 F' D' F B' f' L' u f2 u2 r2 R D R2 F U' B F' r u' D' f u B' L' U2



Solves 3-7 make the avg5. Counting 39.30   

Edit: 1:08 2-4 relay, part of a 3:07.60 2-5 relay


----------



## KongShou (Jan 5, 2014)

Haven't cubed in a long time. Didn't expect to break pbs.

2.95 2.76 (5.85) (2.62) 3.02 = 2.91
3.86 2.63 2.96 3.49 5.55 (2.08) 3.76 2.95 2.76 (5.85) 2.62 3.02 = 3.36

I'm still only sub 5 global tho.


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2014)

Sebastian Weyer 24.76 4x4 WR single wtf

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=358&cat=3&rnd=3


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 5, 2014)

Username said:


> Sebastian Weyer 24.76 4x4 WR single wtf
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=358&cat=3&rnd=3



WHAAAAAT?! Sub 25. Has arrived.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 5, 2014)

yay for 8000+ something point
and waaaat, sub 25
I thought AsR OH single will be the only one going crazy this weekend (and skewb, but that's kind of expected)


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 5, 2014)

Username said:


> Sebastian Weyer 24.76 4x4 WR single wtf
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=358&cat=3&rnd=3



He also got German NR single 6.5x :0
If his brother doesn't beat him in 3x3 it's a huge scoring day for him.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 5, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> He also got German NR single 6.5x :0
> If his brother doesn't beat him in 3x3 it's a huge scoring day for him.


Even if his brother does, he probably has at least 10,000 points already today...


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 5, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Even if his brother does, he probably has at least 10,000 points already today...



Provided my numbers are right, pre-3x3 final i have him at 10090 points. So yeah


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 5, 2014)

Dammit why didn't I pick him


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Dammit why didn't I pick him



I'm thinking the same...


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY **** WTF JUST HAPPENED

6.34 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F L2 D L R2 B' L B' D2 U' 

U2 D R D' //Cross + Setup 1st pair
U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U R y L' U' L //2nd Pair
R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y2 L' U L //4th pair (lol y2)
U' F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
U' //PLL Skip

38/6.34 = 5.99 tps (lol slow)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 5, 2014)

Username said:


> HOLY **** WTF JUST HAPPENED
> 
> 6.34 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F L2 D L R2 B' L B' D2 U'
> 
> ...



:tu

0.13 from my PB


----------



## uvafan (Jan 5, 2014)

1:24 SQ-1 single, I'm so fast... 

EDIT: 1:51 avg5


----------



## Lid (Jan 5, 2014)

Skewb practice ...
a12: 14.29
a50: 15.999


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay! I can sub-2 all pll's! And on average 1.51 seconds per pll. (H was 1.04, Ua was 1.07)


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm thinking the same...


Me too. I had a few many bad picks.


----------



## maxcube (Jan 5, 2014)

New pb ao5

Rubik's cube
Jan 5, 2014 12:49:52 PM - 12:56:10 PM

Mean: 14.21
Average: 13.95
Best time: 11.16
Median: 13.94
Worst time: 19.87
Standard deviation: 2.36

Best average of 5: 12.64
4-8 - 13.00 (11.42) 12.56 12.35 (15.00)

Best average of 12: 13.95
1-12 - 14.87 16.31 13.00 13.00 11.42 12.56 12.35 15.00 15.29 (19.87) (11.16) 15.68


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2014)

Ya I just figured out how to solve a 3x3x2 without any tutorials.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 5, 2014)

5.79 Single. 

http://tinyurl.com/algx2yL-R-uR-u


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2014)

2. 1:11.88 (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-4,4)
PB by ~25 seconds
(4,2) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (1,2) / (-3,-3) /
(1,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) /
(6,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) /
(-1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) /
(7,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /
/ (6,0) / (0,-6) / (6,-2)
/ (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (6,0)

E: Best average of 5: 1:39.83
1-5 - 1:50.77 (1:11.88) (2:25.15) 1:38.31 1:30.41
PB
E2: Next solve was 1:31.90  Prisma's being really slow, so I don't know what the Ao5 is yet.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 5, 2014)

4x4 1:05.66 Single and 1:14.20 Avg5. Single could have been sub1, but OLL parity lock up, 2 look OLL and G perm


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2014)

Best average of 5: 1:33.54
4-8 - 1:38.31 1:30.41 1:31.91 (2:01.46) (1:28.99)
I've found a slow way of doing the hard cubeshapes  It's faster than randomly doing anything until I see something sort of good, but it still takes 15 /s to get from one of the shapes to cube.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 6, 2014)

5.63 fullstep misscramble. probably like a 40 moves.


----------



## maxcube (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol wow, 2nd pb ao5 set today, this time with a huanying.

Rubik's cube
Jan 5, 2014 4:48:45 PM - 4:55:06 PM

Mean: 14.17
Average: 13.83
Best time: 11.09
Median: 13.95
Worst time: 20.65
Standard deviation: 2.44

Best average of 5: 12.47
7-11 - 12.98 12.71 11.73 (20.65) (11.09)

Best average of 12: 13.83
1-12 - 13.52 12.37 14.37 14.58 16.56 14.66 12.98 12.71 11.73 (20.65) (11.09) 14.81


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2014)

20.87 OH single. LL was anti-niklas. Locked up on it. Probably could've sub-20ed.


----------



## Bizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

PB average of 12 and PB single of 16.96

537	Jan 5, 2014 5:43:02 PM 00:19.73 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L' R2 U' B R F' L' F' D2 B' U
536	Jan 5, 2014 5:42:18 PM 00:23.42 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B U2 L B2 D F' D U' R2 F' U'
535	Jan 5, 2014 5:41:30 PM 00:25.90 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B L D R2 D2 F' R' D' F' L' U'
534	Jan 5, 2014 5:40:43 PM 00:25.42 B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L' U F' R2 D2 F2 L D F' D
533	Jan 5, 2014 5:39:41 PM 00:19.44 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U B' L' D2 R' B' F2 U'
532	Jan 5, 2014 5:38:54 PM 00:26.36 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D U L2 B U' B2 D R' B' L' F' U' B2 L'
531	Jan 5, 2014 5:38:07 PM 00:23.21 U' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U F D2 U L2 F2 U L' U' B2 D
530	Jan 5, 2014 5:36:35 PM 00:21.90 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B' L D' L2 F R2 F2 D2 U B2 U'
529	Jan 5, 2014 5:35:35 PM 00:24.30 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D B R F' L B2 D' F' L' U' F' L'
528	Jan 5, 2014 5:34:32 PM 00:24.83 D' U' B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R' L D' B R D' B2 R2 D2 L U'
527	Jan 5, 2014 5:33:37 PM 00:24.09 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R' U' R B U2 B' D U'
526	Jan 5, 2014 5:32:44 PM 00:16.96 U' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L D2 F D' U2 L D2 F2 U' F' D2

I never get sub-20's in an average BTW. I don't know what went on here but I like it


----------



## uvafan (Jan 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Best average of 5: 1:33.54
> 4-8 - 1:38.31 1:30.41 1:31.91 (2:01.46) (1:28.99)
> I've found a slow way of doing the hard cubeshapes  It's faster than randomly doing anything until I see something sort of good, but it still takes 15 /s to get from one of the shapes to cube.



I also suck right now, a little worse than you - I'm at barely sub2, I think. Race to sub45 (avg5 I guess)?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.63 fullstep misscramble. probably like a 40 moves.



Have you ever not messed up the scramble on a 5?


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice Times Everyone! Here's my new pbs on the 3x3! For a little bit of background I am quite new to cubing, just over 3 months in now, and I love it! My average is somewhere around 26 and My new best solve... dan dan dan dan dan dan dan dan dah!!!! Is 14.9! (I got super lucky...like...extremely lucky... oll and pll skip!) Other than that my best is still 21:??


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 6, 2014)

First ever Skewb ao5:

(40.44), (18.63), 27.72, 21.68, 34.51 = 27.97

...Lol


----------



## Julian (Jan 6, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.76 
1. (7.96) U L2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L' B U2 B' F2 L B D R2 U 
2. 9.44 B L' D B2 L U' D' R' F U R2 B D2 F' U2 F2 R2 B' U2 D2 B 
3. 10.67 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 F2 R D2 F' D' R2 F' R D2 L' D' 
4. 9.84 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 D' R2 D R' B2 L' D' R B F2 U' R' F' 
5. 10.02 R2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B D' L2 R D2 U2 B' R' U L' 
6. (12.87) L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 U B' L' R B U' F' L' B' D' L 
7. 10.48 B' U2 B R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F R2 U2 L F R U' F D2 L' F D R' 
8. 8.21 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B U2 F R' B' U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 
9. 11.14 L R B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 U' R D2 B' D R2 D' F2 D F' 
10. 8.92 B2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 F D2 U' L2 R F' R2 D' L2 F2 
11. 9.63 U B2 L2 U R2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L' B' D2 F2 L R B F' 
12. 9.24 L B R F U R L F L U R2 D L2 U B2 U D R2 B2 U 

Weilong


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 6, 2014)

5.49 avg5


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2014)

Average of 12: 20.02
1. 20.16 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' B L D' F D2 F L2 D 
2. 20.83 F' R2 L' D B' R2 L2 D R' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 
3. 21.61 F D' R U' F L U2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' 
4. 20.27 F L2 D2 L2 B' F' R2 B' R2 U2 F D B2 R' D2 F L B F' U' B 
5. 18.25 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 L F2 D' B' R F2 L2 F' D2 
6. (22.83) D R' F' U' B U2 B2 U' F' U2 R2 B L2 B D2 F R2 B2 U2 
7. 20.66 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 U B R2 B' D2 L D U2 
8. 19.22 R B2 L' F2 D2 L' R' F2 R' U2 F2 U R2 B' U' L D2 F' U2 B2 
9. 20.83 U B2 U' F2 D U B2 R2 U F2 L2 F R2 U' F' U R' F U' B2 U' 
10. (16.13) U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 R F2 U L' D L B L F2 U2 L B2 
11. 17.86 F' L' U L2 B' R' F2 R' D F L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 
12. 20.50 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 B' L U B D' F2 U2 L' F' D2 

OH PB ao12


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 6, 2014)

OH PB from 2 days ago, failed officially

avg of 12: 19.26

Time List:
1. 18.82 D2 U' B2 F R' U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B F' U L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 D L D'
2. 19.78 B D U' L F U' R' B' U2 D L2 U2 B' D' B2 R' B U' B2 F2 U2 F B D2 L'
3. 20.26 R D' U' B2 R2 B2 U' L D' L' D' B2 D' U R2 B U B F D' F2 B U2 D2 F'
4. (22.43) U2 F2 L2 U D B R D B2 R F2 L R2 F' B D' R' B' F' D B' U' B D' B'
5. 19.17 B L2 B F2 D' U' L F U2 L' D B' F R' F R' L2 U2 F U' L' F R' F D
6. 19.88 D F2 L' U2 B2 F L' B R2 D2 L' R U' L' D2 F2 L2 R F L' B2 U' R B F2
7. 17.65 R2 B U2 D2 L F' B' U2 R L U' B2 L' B2 U' F D R2 L2 B' R2 F' D' L2 D
8. 19.66 D2 B F' R D' U2 R2 L' D B D F2 D2 L' F' D2 B' F2 R2 B U' D B' L' D2
9. 19.00 L' D B D F' L2 F R2 D B' L2 U F L2 B' R' B' D' F2 R' L D F L' F'
10. (16.78) U L' F' D' F D F' R' B2 F R2 L' D' B L F R F R2 U' R B F' D2 F2
11. 18.40 U2 L B' L' R' F2 L2 U' F' B' R' F2 U L' B U R L2 U2 R' D B R2 L' B'
12. 19.97 U2 R F' B' U' B D U' L' U' F D2 B' F' R' F2 U' D F U L2 R2 D F2 D'


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2014)

OH PB ao12 (Breaking the one two posts before)

Average of 12: 19.87
1. (15.22) B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 R' B' R2 F2 R' B2 
2. 15.79 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 D' F' D' B U2 L2 U F2 L' D' R2 
3. 23.92 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' U' F2 U2 R' B' D' U2 L' U R 
4. 19.83 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D B2 F2 U F2 L' B R' D' B2 L2 D2 U' F' U2 
5. 21.06 B D R' D' B R F' U L2 B L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 D2 
6. (26.31) L' U B' U2 D2 L' B' R' D' F' R B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2 L' F2 
7. 20.02 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D' F L B U B2 R2 F L F2 U 
8. 16.98 D2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L D B2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 
9. 23.30 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R' B' U2 F2 U R2 U L' B L2 
10. 18.86 R2 D2 L F2 R D' L2 F U F2 L' F2 B2 D2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L2 
11. 18.80 D2 U2 F R2 F L2 B2 F' L2 R2 U' F2 R F' L' B L F L2 
12. 20.12 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' R' F R' D2 B2 U' R' U2 B' U2 


Also first sub20


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 6, 2014)

After taking al Lube out of my 1 year old zhanchi and relubing it I am .20 faster XD


----------



## Iggy (Jan 6, 2014)

Finally got my Rubik's clock in the mail, I need to lube it stuff.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2014)

5.93, (7.03), 5.53, (3.79), 6.50 => 5.99 avg of 5

5.20, 8.97, 6.43, 4.70, 7.60, 7.03, 5.93, 7.03, 5.53, (3.79), 6.50, (11.70) => 6.49 avg of 12

skewbsim

I still only know 2 algorithms: that pi OLL for corners and U perm for centres.


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 2.53
worst time: 9.33

current avg5: 4.18 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 3.46 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 4.21 (σ = 0.31)
best avg12: 3.80 (σ = 0.62)

current avg100: 4.09 (σ = 0.49)
best avg100: 4.09 (σ = 0.49)

session avg: 4.09 (σ = 0.49)
session mean: 4.18

Pyraminx PB ao100 by 0.01


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2014)

2.026 stackmat 2x2 ao50, lost everything from the session.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 6, 2014)

YESS!!!! a new 4x4 PB 1:38.04 got it with my new MoYu WieSu B Fw R' D Uw2 L F' Fw' L' U Rw Uw2 R' Uw B2 F' Fw D' F Rw D Rw2 L U2 Rw' Fw F2 Uw2 U2 Fw B' L2 B Uw2 D2 Fw' U Rw' B2 R'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2014)

I guess Ill post this here:

Megaminx PB: 1:30ish
Gigaminx PB: 16mins
Teraminx PB: 67 mins (only 1 timed solve)


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2014)

First attempt at BLD EOline was a success. Scramble was easy (R' F2 L F2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U2 R' D L' R B' R' F2 D2 B' L2). Memo was 21.53, execution was 3.31.
E: 20.66 memo, 2.15 exec 
E2: D2 U2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B F' R' U L U B D R' B' U2 // 10.78/2.00 lol


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 6, 2014)

First Skewb session. Since I have to accept that it's an event now..

*Average of 5: 10.72* = 14.06, (15.32), 9.22, 8.87, (4.16)
*Average of 12: 11.92* = 12.49, 16.59, (8.60), 11.64, (19.84), 13.03, 8.88, 10.28, 11.99, 12.94, 11.39, 9.98
*Average of 100: 14.53*
=
15.94, 16.36, 16.03, 13.91, 10.45, 13.11, 18.10, 18.65, 17.76, 30.21, 19.25, 11.80, 16.45, 13.06, 23.13, 17.55, 9.83, 13.53, 16.11, 13.87, 17.95, 16.15, 16.94, 11.10, 9.18, 10.98, 13.49, 13.36, 14.06, 15.32, 9.22, 8.87, 4.16, 15.99, 16.74, 13.91, 12.44, 12.04, 15.45, 16.53, 12.91, 14.75, 22.24, 9.53, 13.28, 12.49, 16.59, 8.60, 11.64, 19.84, 13.03, 8.88, 10.28, 11.99, 12.94, 11.39, 9.98, 14.62, 16.21, 13.58, 13.13, 13.95, 15.40, 12.27, 21.16, 18.96, 14.95, 22.78, 18.20, 16.79, 11.95, 14.23, 18.23, 22.15, 17.78, 20.68, 12.53, 12.07, 15.43, 8.05, 13.95, 13.83, 16.79, 13.55, 14.57, 11.36, 13.61, 10.79, 18.34, 7.55, 8.97, 19.55, 16.28, 19.50, 14.76, 13.53, 18.35, 13.99, 13.92, 17.51, 18.12, 17.71


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 7, 2014)

yay another one

29.66 u2 D2 f' D R L2 D2 f D L' B' D' L u2 r B' U r' R2 F r B' R f2 u2 F f' L2 r2 f U' f R2 u r' f r L' D' F'


----------



## Julian (Jan 7, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.69 
1. 9.56 D2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D F2 R F2 U R2 F' D' B' R2 D B U2 
2. 9.52 F2 B' R2 F B2 U' L2 B D F2 U2 R2 U2 R' L2 U2 R B2 R2 
3. 9.83 U2 R' D2 L' F R B D' F2 R' B2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U 
4. 10.53 B2 D U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D L2 D F' L2 D' F2 U 
5. 10.53 R2 D B L2 U F' L B U R L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 L' D2 
6. (6.44) U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D' B R2 B' D' U2 B2 L' B' D2 F2 
7. 8.92 F2 D L2 F D2 R' D R B' R B2 R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R' 
8. (13.62+) D L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B' U L B2 L2 B U F2 R2 
9. 9.61 B2 U2 R B U B' D2 F' R B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 
10. 9.33 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 R B R F2 U' R' D L D' B2 
11. 9.91 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R' B R D U' L' U L2 R B' 
12. 9.17 U B2 U F2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R F' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' F' U'

Only 3 sup-10s 



Spoiler: lol6



x2 y L R2 D L U2' L R'
U2' y L' U L
U2' U y R U' R'
U' y' R U R'
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2014)

Julian said:


> Average of 12: 9.69
> 1. 9.56 D2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D F2 R F2 U R2 F' D' B' R2 D B U2
> 2. 9.52 F2 B' R2 F B2 U' L2 B D F2 U2 R2 U2 R' L2 U2 R B2 R2
> 3. 9.83 U2 R' D2 L' F R B D' F2 R' B2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U
> ...



Woah, I didn't even know you had sub-10!
Single is 0.23 from my PB.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 7, 2014)

6.888 L2 D2 F2 B' R' F D' R2 U2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 B' R2 F D2 

y z'
R' D U' R D' R' D' (cross + first pair setup)
R' U R (first pair)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' (second pair)
y' L u L' u' L' (third pair)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L (fourth pair)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' (oll)
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U (pll)

part of an 8.061 avg5 that should have been sub 8


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 7, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 6.888 L2 D2 F2 B' R' F D' R2 U2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 B' R2 F D2
> 
> y z'
> R' D U' R D' R' D' (cross + first pair setup)
> ...



You seriously need to change your avatar. At first glance, I was like "Wow, I didn't know Odder was that good at 3x3!", then I said, "Wow! What are the odds of Jay and Odder getting the same time at 3x3 so close to each other?" Then realized -.-


----------



## Julian (Jan 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah, I didn't even know you had sub-10!


Yeah I've had a few now. The first was actually right before Waterloo.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 7, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> You seriously need to change your avatar. At first glance, I was like "Wow, I didn't know Odder was that good at 3x3!", then I said, "Wow! What are the odds of Jay and Odder getting the same time at 3x3 so close to each other?" Then realized -.-



Mass confusion is my game :3


----------



## Iggy (Jan 7, 2014)

1:03.65 2-4 relay  Sub 1 shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 7, 2014)

4x4 PBs.  Well, at least I think these are my PBs...

58.63, (1:25.30), (57.63), 58.83, 1:06.15 = 1:01.20 average of 5

1:01.03, 1:07.77, 1:01.58, 1:02.71, 1:01.63, 1:09.80, *58.63, (1:25.30), (57.63), 58.83, 1:06.15* 1:02.96 = 1:03.11 average of 12

1:06.68, 1:06.88, 1:14.68, 1:15.34, (1:18.96), 59.55, 1:08.30, 1:08.71, 1:10.46, 1:10.80, 1:06.50, (58.41), 1:09.94, 1:05.11, 1:10.66, (1:20.94), 1:02.43, 1:03.61, 1:10.77, 1:01.03, 1:05.00, 1:04.84, 1:07.50, 1:15.81, 1:16.56, 1:02.77, 1:08.05, 1:06.77, 1:03.86, 59.44, 1:15.31, 1:01.03, 1:07.77, 1:01.58, 1:02.71, 1:01.63, 1:09.80, *(58.63), (1:25.30), (57.63), 58.83, 1:06.15*, 1:02.96, 1:11.11, 1:02.18, 1:11.75, 1:02.53, 1:08.88, 1:12.80, 1:08.16 = 1:06.98 average of 50 (my first one ever. )



Spoiler: Scrambles for no reason



1. 1:10.68 B' U Uw2 D2 L2 U Uw' D' Fw Uw Rw U' F' D2 Fw2 D2 R2 Uw F Fw R2 U' D2 Rw2 R' U Uw B2 R' D2 F2 Fw' B' Rw' U2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw' R'
2. 1:02.66 B2 U2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B' D L U2 Fw Rw2 R' U' R' Uw D2 Rw F' L2 D Rw U' B2 U2 Uw2 D2 F2 B U' Rw R' B2 R' B U2 F' B' L' Rw2
3. 1:17.72 U2 B2 U' Uw2 L' F Fw' B' Uw R2 U' Uw2 Fw' L2 R D Fw U2 F' Rw2 R U' Fw' B2 D F' B' R' F' D Fw' D2 Fw2 L R Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw' B'
4. 1:08.59 Rw2 U Uw2 F2 Rw Uw2 Fw B2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw Uw' D2 Fw Rw' D' F' U2 Uw2 D' B U2 Uw2 Fw B Uw2 F' Rw' D B U2 Fw' B2 L2 F2 Uw D2 B
5. 1:02.96 F2 U2 F U' Uw L' R2 Uw D Rw2 R Fw' U Uw2 D' Fw' L' Rw Fw2 Uw2 B Uw2 Fw' R' F2 R2 U' Fw2 R2 F2 L Fw U' D' L' Rw' U R' Fw2 R
6. 1:16.71 U' Fw2 U2 Uw B' Uw2 D R2 Fw' L Rw' U Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' L Rw F2 Fw U Fw2 L2 R F' Fw' B U' Rw2 R2 U F' B2 L' Uw2 L2 R U' B
7. (1:32.15) D2 Fw' B2 Rw' U L R2 Uw2 L2 Rw Uw2 L2 R Fw' R' B U Uw' B L U L Fw' U2 Fw Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw F' Fw B2 D2 F U D' B' R' U Uw'
8. 1:14.25 U2 F Uw' B' U Uw2 D Rw U' Uw' B U Uw L2 D F2 U2 R' Uw' Rw' Fw R' F Fw U2 F B2 Rw U' L Uw2 F Fw B' U2 Fw2 Uw' D' Rw2 D2
9. 1:14.33 L' B2 D' F2 D' Fw' U' Rw Uw F' U L2 Rw Fw' L Uw' F2 L' F' B Rw' D' F2 Uw' L2 D2 B D L2 F' U Uw2 D2 Fw D2 F2 Uw' D' F2 Rw2
_10. 1:06.68 D' F' D R' U2 Fw R' U' B2 D' L R' U2 L' D2 R Uw F Fw' B2 L2 Rw2 Uw F' B2 Rw' R2 Fw' D' L Uw2 Fw' L2 F Fw U' Rw' F2 D2 B
11. 1:06.88 F' R D' R F R2 D Fw' Uw2 D R F L' Rw2 R U2 B' R B Uw2 L' Rw2 F D F2 B2 Uw2 R F L Rw2 R' U D' Rw R2 D2 Fw' R B
12. 1:14.68 L2 U2 F' D B D' R2 U2 Fw B Rw U Rw' U' R2 Fw D2 L' Fw Rw2 U2 L' U Uw D' L2 F2 Uw2 B' D2 R2 Fw' D L' Uw D2 L' D2 L2 Rw
13. 1:15.34 F D Fw U' R' D2 Rw2 Uw' L F Rw F Fw' B2 U F' L' B D2 F B2 L Uw Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 U D' L R D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw L' D2 B'
14. 1:18.96 U2 R2 F' Rw U2 Uw2 B' D L2 Fw' R U Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw R Uw' B' Rw D2 B U D' B Uw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw D L2 Rw2 F' R' Fw' U Uw'
15. 59.55 Rw' Uw' L R Uw2 L D2 B2 U2 Uw D2 L R2 F2 B' Uw2 L Rw R2 F B' L D R U Uw D' R' U' Uw D F2 L' Fw' L' Rw2 Uw2 L' R2 B
16. 1:08.30 L' Rw' Fw R2 U' Uw' R' U' F' U' F2 U D2 F' Fw2 B R U' Rw2 R B' Rw Uw2 B Rw2 F B R Uw' F2 B' Uw D B2 Uw2 L2 U F2 Uw2 L'
17. 1:08.71 Fw' R2 D' F L2 R2 B2 L R Fw L' R U' Uw2 D2 F' Fw2 U' Uw' R2 B L B2 L2 Fw2 L' Rw Fw L2 F2 Rw' B2 D' F2 R Fw Uw' L U2 L2
18. 1:10.46 U2 F' Uw' R2 F2 Fw Uw2 B Rw' U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 B' L R Uw2 L' U Uw Rw2 F Fw' L' R B L Fw Rw Fw' Uw' Fw2 B L' F2 Fw' B' U F Rw
19. 1:10.80 R2 Uw' L R' B Rw R' U F Rw Uw Rw2 F2 R' Fw' Uw Fw' Rw D2 Rw F Rw' Fw' B Uw F Uw' Fw' Uw2 D2 B Rw' F2 U2 Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw R Fw'
20. 1:06.50 U Fw L B R' U' F' L Rw F2 Uw F2 D Fw2 U2 Rw F' L2 Uw D R2 Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 Uw B2 Rw2 R2 U2 Uw B2 L' D2 L U2 Uw' D2 R2 Uw
21. (58.41) Fw B Rw' B' U' F Fw2 Rw2 R2 B R' U Fw2 R Fw Rw2 R' B' L2 R2 Fw' B' U' B' Uw L2 U' D F2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 D2 L2 U2 F Fw' B' Rw2 R2
22. 1:09.94 F L2 Fw D B Rw R F2 L' Rw2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' Rw2 B2 R' Fw2 L2 F2 Fw2 U Uw R' B2 U Uw2 Fw2 U2 D2 Fw' B Rw F' L Fw' B2 Rw Fw
23. 1:05.11 R' B U F' Uw2 D2 F2 U' Fw2 B D B2 D' L F' Fw B2 Rw' Fw2 U R2 D' B Rw2 R B2 L2 B' Uw' Fw2 U2 F' L' Rw2 Fw' U Uw F Fw B
24. 1:10.66 Uw2 F' B2 L2 F2 Fw' U' F' Uw' L2 U2 F L' B L R2 B L2 Uw F Fw2 B L' R Fw' D' Fw2 Rw' F2 B2 Rw' R' F Fw' U' F' Fw L Fw B'
25. (1:20.94) D L Rw R' D' L2 B L' U' D' Fw Rw' U D L D' Rw2 F2 Fw' L' B2 R2 B' Rw2 Fw' U' Rw2 Fw U' D2 F2 U' Uw' R' F2 U2 L2 F Rw' R2
26. 1:02.43 Fw B2 L2 Rw R D2 L2 F Uw' D2 L2 R2 D' L F' Rw Uw' Fw Rw' B' D' Rw2 F2 R' Fw2 D B2 Uw2 F Fw2 Rw' U R2 F2 Fw B2 U2 B' Rw' B2
27. 1:03.61 L2 Rw Fw L Rw' F2 U2 Uw2 D Rw2 U' D2 B' L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw F2 Fw2 B' D F Fw2 Rw2 B Uw' L Fw' D B' Uw Fw' B' U Uw Fw U' L Rw Fw'
28. 1:10.77 F2 B' D' Fw2 R' B' U' Fw L2 Fw2 Rw' R' U2 F R U' D2 Rw Uw' D B2 Uw2 D2 B L F' Fw2 R F' R Fw U' Rw D F Fw' D2 F' D' B
29. 1:01.03 Uw L2 R Fw' D Rw' B' L' B D L2 F' D F2 L' Rw F2 Rw B2 U2 R Uw Rw B2 D2 Rw2 B L' R2 F' Uw' Fw' B Rw' R Fw2 R D2 L' Uw'
30. 1:05.00 U Rw2 D B L' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 L R' Fw B2 U' D' R' U2 D Fw L2 F2 Uw2 R2 Fw L2 B' R' Fw L' Rw F U2 Uw R2 F2 L F' Uw2 D2 L
31. 1:04.84 D' R' D' F' R2 Fw' L2 R D Rw2 Fw2 B2 R' Uw' D2 L R F Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 Uw Fw B U Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Fw2 B2 Uw' F2 Fw' U2 L U R Fw
32. 1:07.50 Fw' L2 F' L F' L U2 F2 B Rw R2 F' Uw L2 Rw' U Uw2 D' Fw' B2 D2 F Fw' U Uw L2 R' Uw' Fw' U2 Uw' D2 L' Rw2 R' U2 D' Fw Rw U
33. 1:15.81 D' L U2 R' D2 F Uw' Rw' R2 F2 Uw' F' Rw R U2 Uw' D Rw' Fw2 Rw R' U Uw2 Fw2 L' U2 F2 B L' Rw2 U' L2 U D Fw' L' Rw2 U' Rw2 B
34. 1:16.56 Uw' R B Uw' R2 U' Fw2 Rw' D' Fw' L F2 Rw D' B' Uw' R2 U2 Uw' D' L D2 L2 Rw' Fw L D' R B2 Rw2 R2 B2 U' Fw2 R B L' Fw2 B U
35. 1:02.77 Fw' B R2 D' L2 B' U2 L Rw Uw F' U D' F' D' B' L2 Fw R' F R U2 R' U' D' F2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw Uw' L2 Rw R' Fw' U' F2 Fw' B Rw'
36. 1:08.05 B R' U' B2 U' L2 Rw2 R F' Uw' Rw B Rw U2 Uw F' Fw2 U2 Uw L2 F' Fw' B' Rw R Uw2 L' D' F2 R Uw2 Fw' L' Rw' D2 R2 F2 Uw' B' U'
37. 1:06.77 Fw B Rw B R' Uw' L2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 D Rw D' Rw Uw F2 Uw2 D2 Rw' R' F L' D' L2 F' Fw' R U' L' Uw' R' U' F2 U' D F Fw L2 D'
38. 1:03.86 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 Uw2 F' D2 F' R' U F U2 Uw2 L' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw L' Rw2 R' Uw' D Rw2 Fw R2 Uw' R D' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L2 B Uw D2 Fw R' Fw'
39. 59.44 B Uw' D2 Rw Uw' D R' Uw D Fw' D' Fw2 R' B Uw' R U2 L2 Fw2 R B2 Uw2 L2 Fw D2 B U' Rw' F' L' F2 Uw' Rw2 U Rw B' Uw2 F' Fw' B2
40. 1:15.31 F Uw' B' L2 Rw Uw2 B2 L U2 F2 Rw Uw D2 Fw B2 D2 Rw' B' U2 Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw F2 Fw Uw2 D' L F' Rw Uw L Rw' B2 U B R' B D' F
41. 1:01.03 Fw' D Fw2 U' L F2 B' D L' Rw B2 D R' F2 B2 U D L R2 U D' Rw2 D Fw' Rw' U' Uw2 D Rw2 U' L F' Uw' R2 F L' Rw U' R B2
42. 1:07.77 Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' Rw' R2 U2 Rw' Fw' R' U' L D' B2 D' Fw U D2 F' L' F2 Fw2 Rw' R U2 R Fw' B2 U2 F' U Uw D2 Fw' B' U2 D Fw D' Fw'
43. 1:01.58 D2 F' Rw' D F L Rw R2 U' L R' F' B' U F B Rw U2 F Fw2 L2 Fw U Uw' F' B' Uw2 Fw2 B' U D2 F D2 L Fw B' Uw L' B Rw
44. 1:02.71 Rw F' R2 D L F' Rw2 Fw B U' D2 F' B U2 Rw F' L R' Uw B U2 Fw U Fw Uw' Rw2 B U2 L Rw F L2 R2 Uw R' Fw' Rw' R2 Fw' U'
45. 1:01.63 Fw2 Uw' L2 F R' Uw2 F' Fw' Uw R2 F2 B Uw Fw' U2 D' Fw2 Rw2 U R2 Uw R2 F' D2 F' B2 L R F2 U2 Rw2 F Fw2 B U Rw' F L' D Fw2
46. 1:09.80 U2 Rw B' Rw B R2 U Uw2 D L B' Uw' D' Fw B U' B' Rw' B2 U2 F U' L' B' U' Rw Fw U2 Uw' F' Fw2 L Rw2 F Rw' U' L2 Fw2 Rw2 U'
*47. (58.63) B Rw' R' Fw' R' Fw2 B R2 F Rw2 F' U' L' R' F2 U2 Rw2 D2 F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 D F2 D2 Fw' L Rw' R' U Uw2 D' Fw2 U2 Uw D2 Fw2 U2 B2
48. (1:25.30) B2 R2 B Uw D' L2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 U F2 L Fw R' B2 Uw' D2 Fw2 B2 D2 B U D B' D' F' B2 Rw2 D Fw2 D R' U2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw Fw
49. (57.63) F2 U2 Uw2 L2 F2 B' U R' D2 Fw L Fw' Uw2 D L2 U' D F' R F2 Rw' U2 R D' Rw R F' L' F' Rw2 Uw Fw' Rw2 R' Fw U2 Uw2 F' L B2
50. 58.83 Rw' B U' Uw D Fw2 Rw2 B' D2 Rw' F' U2 Uw Rw' R' F Fw2 Uw B Uw L2 U D' F Rw D2 F2 B L Rw' F' Uw2 F2 U2 L2 Rw D B' Uw' R
51. 1:06.15 Fw' Rw2 R' D' Rw2 U2 D2 L' F U2 Uw F2 Fw R2 D R2 B' L Fw U2 Fw2 Rw R2 F' D2 Rw' R2 U Fw L2 U2 Uw2 Rw F' R U' Rw' F2 B Uw*
52. 1:02.96 L F2 D F' Rw2 Uw F2 Fw2 U' L' Rw R2 D Rw F2 Fw R2 U2 Fw2 Rw R' U' D Fw R' F Fw2 Rw R U' B2 Uw Rw' B' L2 B D R F2 Rw'
53. 1:11.11 F' Rw U R2 F L Rw' F' Fw' B Uw' L' D' L' Rw' R2 U' R' Fw Uw D2 L Rw2 U2 R F R2 Fw U L' R D Rw' R2 U Uw' R F' Uw2 Fw
54. 1:02.18 U' Uw' B U Uw L Uw2 Rw F Rw2 Fw L' Rw' U2 Rw' R Uw2 B' D B2 U' Uw Rw' R U' F2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 D' F' Uw2 D' B2 U2 F' L U2 L2 R2
55. 1:11.75 F2 B Uw L2 R B' D2 B2 U' R2 Fw Uw' F' D' L Rw2 R2 U D2 Fw' B2 Uw Rw2 D' Rw2 U2 F U2 D F' B2 D' F Rw' D' F Uw' Rw D2 L'
56. 1:02.53 F' B U D' B' L Rw Fw' Rw F2 B' Rw Uw' B2 U2 L2 Rw' R' B2 L U2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 B L U2 R2 B' Uw2 F R' U' Rw2 F Rw B2 Uw Fw
57. 1:08.88 L R' F' Fw' L U' D' Fw2 D2 F2 B2 Rw2 R U' Rw F2 Fw D2 Rw U L2 Fw' Rw' D2 L2 R' F2 Rw' R U2 F' L Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw D' L' Rw' R'
58. 1:12.80 Rw R D2 L Rw2 R' U2 Fw Uw2 B' Rw2 F' Fw U2 F Fw' L' Rw' Fw D2 Fw' B U2 D2 Rw F2 R2 Fw' B2 Uw' F2 R B' Rw' B' R Uw D' L' D'
59. 1:08.16 U F' B2 D2 F R U2 Uw B U' Fw U F2 B2 L Uw' D2 Fw2 L' B2 R2 U' Uw Rw' R' F B2 D F Rw2 Fw' B R' U' L2 Rw U' Uw D' L'_
60. 1:12.77 D' L Uw D' F' Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw D2 R' U D2 Fw R U' B2 R' Uw2 B Uw2 F' Fw' B2 R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' R' D' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw' B2 L R' B'



Average of 5 in bold, average of 12 underlined and average of 50 italicised.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2014)

34.83 4x4 single. PB is 34.1x

avg5 also had counting 38 with OLL parity, but by brother kept bothering me, so I couldn't roll out the bad times at the beginning.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 7, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 6.888 L2 D2 F2 B' R' F D' R2 U2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 B' R2 F D2
> 
> y z'
> R' D U' R D' R' D' (cross + first pair setup)
> ...



Dude! I keep wondering why I'm so fast all of a sudden. Then I realise that just because there is a picture of me next to your post doesn't mean that I was the one doing whatever you did.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 7, 2014)

skewb 6.76 mo100


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

2x2 average randomly drops half a second with no practice, broke 2x2 Ao12/50 average.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 7, 2014)

PB 4x4 Average of 5: 43.876
1. 43.199 Fw2 B' Rw' B2 Rw Fw2 R2 B' Rw R' L Fw2 D2 F' Uw Rw' L2 U' B' Rw L' U2 Rw L' R2 Uw L2 F Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 U2 L2 B Rw2 D' F2 Fw2 
2. (51.307) D2 R' F Fw D' B' Uw B Fw L' Uw2 B D L' D Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 B2 Rw' B Fw' Uw' B' L D' B' U2 Uw L' Uw' R2 U Uw2 R L' Uw2 L U' 
3. 43.559 F D2 U2 Rw' U2 Fw L' Rw2 D2 B F L2 F' L2 Fw' R2 Rw2 Fw Rw R' B' Rw Uw Rw' B R' Fw B Uw2 U D' L2 Uw2 F' U2 B2 L Rw R Fw' 
4. (41.267) D R' D' B U2 R F Rw' R2 L' F2 D2 U2 F' Uw U2 Fw' L' D F Uw2 B Fw' L2 F' U2 D' Fw' D Fw' L' Fw L2 Rw Fw F L' D' U2 F' 
5. 44.871 D R B2 Rw' R' F R Rw L D2 F2 R' Uw Fw2 D Rw' Fw Uw' F2 R' U F R' L2 Rw Uw' R' Rw' B' R Uw' Rw' Fw2 L F' R' B' D Rw' D 

ON CAM!  Old PB was 46.xxx, so happy! 

Must upload this one.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 7, 2014)

My accomplishments:

3x3 single: 19.74
3x3 average: 25.64
4x4 single: 2 min or so
2x2 single: 4.23
3x3 one handed: 2min 8sec
Then others:

2x2 blindfolded
3x3 with feet


----------



## Username (Jan 7, 2014)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 15.50
worst: 34.50

avg of 5
current: 20.31 (σ = 0.93)
best: 18.26 (σ = 2.30)

avg of 12
current: 21.80 (σ = 3.16)
best: 20.15 (σ = 2.08)

avg of 100
current: 21.19 (σ = 1.99)
best: 21.19 (σ = 1.99)

Average: 21.19 (σ = 1.99)
Mean: 21.37

OH PB ao100


----------



## Richy (Jan 7, 2014)

3x3:

Best average of 12: 17.11
14-25 - 16.71 17.35 (15.14) 17.18 17.73 16.98 (19.43) 17.51 18.64 16.23 15.92 16.87


----------



## kcl (Jan 7, 2014)

Best 2x2 average in a long time..

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-01-07 12:40 PM

2x2

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 1.418
Worst Time: 3.051
Session Avg: 2.045
Session Mean: 2.121
Individual Times: 
1.684, 1.534, (3.051), (1.418), 2.919


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 7, 2014)

3x3 OH

number of times: 50/50
best time: 18.11
worst time: 58.58

current avg5: 23.69 (σ = 0.98)
*best avg5: 21.37 (σ = 2.64) PB*

current avg12: 24.83 (σ = 2.24)
*best avg12: 22.61 (σ = 3.06) PB*

session avg: 24.28 (σ = 2.49)
session mean: 24.92


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 7, 2014)

Feet PB average of 12:

01:16.26 D B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F D R' D L2 U' R B2 F' D
01:18.97 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' F' L U L F D2 F R B' D'
01:11.39 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 U B D2 R' D2 L U F' L' B2 R'
01:13.29 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R' B' U L' F' D U B D2 L' D'
01:16.92 U2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' F L' D B' R2 D2 R B2 F D
01:08.30 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 D L2 D F2 U2 R' D L2 F L' B2 D2 B D L' U2
01:10.40 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R' B D' R' B' R' U2 R F L2
58.85 L2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 L' B F2 D2 R F2 D2 U B2
01:09.97 R2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R' F D' B' L2 U R' U2 B R F
01:08.93 B2 L2 U F2 U B2 D L2 D' R2 D' R' D B2 F R' D2 B D' B U2
01:06.85 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 U B' L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U R'
01:11.51 D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R' D' B U F' L2 B D F R U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 7, 2014)

2.078 2x2 ao50 on cam, so close (2.026 is pb)

EDIT: WOAHWOAHWOAH 1.924 ao25! PB by 0.002 lololol that's why I use third digit xD Should I upload?

Average of 25: 1.924
1. 1.679 R U2 F U' F' R' F' R2 F2 U2 
2. 1.697 U2 R F' R' F' U F' R U 
3. 1.614 R F U2 R' U2 R F' R2 U' 
4. 2.138 U F2 R' F' R' U2 R2 U2 R' 
5. 1.845 R F2 U' R U F' U2 F' U 
6. 1.790 R' F' U' F R2 U2 F R U' 
7. 1.936 R2 F' R F' U' F R2 U' R 
8. 1.855 F R2 U R2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' 
9. 2.145 U' R' F R2 F2 U' R' F2 U' 
10. 1.995 F R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U' R2 
11. 1.932 R' F' R' U' R2 F U R' U 
12. 1.747 U2 R' U2 F R2 F U2 F' U2 
13. (1.326) R U R2 F' R U' R U2 F2 
14. (2.224) R' F' R U' R U' R2 U' F' 
15. 1.931 U2 F' U2 F' U R' U' F' U' 
16. 1.903 R' F R' F R2 F' U2 R F2 
17. 2.091 F' U R' U' F R' U2 F U 
18. 1.910 R' U R' F U R2 F' U R U' 
19. (1.585) U F U' R2 U F2 U' F' U' 
20. 1.884 R' U' R' F' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
21. 2.091 R' U2 R U2 F U' F U2 R2 
22. (2.835) F' U2 R2 U F U F' R' U' 
23. 2.028 R' F R2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U' 
24. 2.121 F' U2 F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R2 
25. 2.063 F2 U' R F U F2 R2 F' U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 7, 2014)

9.80, 7.58, 10.30, 5.77, 9.92, (13.79), 9.15, (4.12), 6.90, 8.05, (11.62), 6.78, 8.88, 9.44, 6.89, (5.16), (4.96), 8.97, 8.25, 6.08, 7.11, 9.07, 8.76, 7.15, 5.21, 6.57, 10.03, (10.88), 9.13, 5.33, 8.16, 7.66, 7.28, 6.14, 5.37, 7.91, 8.10, 6.25, 10.02, 8.01, 7.31, 10.63, 9.07, 7.92, 7.09, 6.98, 9.09, 9.73, 6.67, 5.19 = 7.86 skewb ao50

Edit: I guess I should roll before I post. 7.70.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wat. lol scrambles.

avg of 5: 1.45
Time List:
1. 1.46 F U' F' R' F2 R' U F2 U2 
2. (1.16) U' R U' R' F' R2 F2 U' R2 
3. 1.61 U' R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U R' 
4. (2.59) U2 F U' F R2 F2 U' R' U2 
5. 1.28 U R' F' U2 F R2 U' R' F2


----------



## uvafan (Jan 7, 2014)

(2:10.62), 1:21.04, (59.98+), 1:07.05, 1:09.67 = 1:12.58

SQ-1

^gj steve, too lazy to quote


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

uvafan said:


> I also suck right now, a little worse than you - I'm at barely sub2, I think. Race to sub45 (avg5 I guess)?


Haha, I just saw your last post and was about to suggest setting a goal as not letting you overtake me. I got my first sub-1 single yesterday, so although it looks like you're beginning to get ahead, I'll race you.
E: 1. 1:15.02 (0,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-3,2)
Not great time, but such an easy cubeshape.
E2: 2. 1:06.31 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,6) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (-5,0) / (0,2)
Not as easy, but still easy cubeshape. Second best time.

It really helps to, when you're not near a timer/square-1, try to solve various PLLs on a 3x3 using a combination of two J perms. Makes things like Y/T perms so much easier. I haven't tried many others yet though.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also rolled some stuff in the 4x4 session for a PB ao12:

Average of 12: 47.220
1. 43.199 Fw2 B' Rw' B2 Rw Fw2 R2 B' Rw R' L Fw2 D2 F' Uw Rw' L2 U' B' Rw L' U2 Rw L' R2 Uw L2 F Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 U2 L2 B Rw2 D' F2 Fw2 
2. 51.307 D2 R' F Fw D' B' Uw B Fw L' Uw2 B D L' D Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 B2 Rw' B Fw' Uw' B' L D' B' U2 Uw L' Uw' R2 U Uw2 R L' Uw2 L U' 
3. 43.559 F D2 U2 Rw' U2 Fw L' Rw2 D2 B F L2 F' L2 Fw' R2 Rw2 Fw Rw R' B' Rw Uw Rw' B R' Fw B Uw2 U D' L2 Uw2 F' U2 B2 L Rw R Fw' 
4. (41.267) D R' D' B U2 R F Rw' R2 L' F2 D2 U2 F' Uw U2 Fw' L' D F Uw2 B Fw' L2 F' U2 D' Fw' D Fw' L' Fw L2 Rw Fw F L' D' U2 F' 
5. 44.871 D R B2 Rw' R' F R Rw L D2 F2 R' Uw Fw2 D Rw' Fw Uw' F2 R' U F R' L2 Rw Uw' R' Rw' B' R Uw' Rw' Fw2 L F' R' B' D Rw' D 
6. 56.052 D2 R' F' Uw2 R' Uw U' Fw2 U2 L2 D2 R D L2 Fw' B' Uw2 R Uw' F' Uw' R2 F2 Uw2 L' B2 Fw2 L' F' D F2 B Fw2 Uw D' Rw' B' Uw2 F2 D' 
7. 51.897 U Rw' L U2 L R2 F' Fw2 B' R Uw' L2 Rw Fw2 Rw' B Uw' B2 Rw Uw2 B2 Uw Rw Uw' L2 U Uw' F2 Fw' R2 D B2 Uw' F Rw' R U R2 Rw' L2 
8. 44.142 D2 U' Uw R U2 Fw F' R2 B2 Rw' Uw L2 U' B U' Rw' Uw' R B D F2 U' F' R U2 Fw' D Uw' L2 Fw2 R D' Fw L' F' L2 Fw R' L U' 
9. 44.364 R' U2 D' L B2 U B2 R' F2 D' Rw U Rw F2 R' D Uw' L' Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F2 L' Fw' L' F2 D2 U2 Uw' R2 D' Fw' L R U' Fw R Uw2 F2 
10. 48.032 U2 L' D' Fw' R' Uw2 R' L2 U' Rw2 U' L R' Uw D' F' Fw Rw' R D F' Fw2 B' L' B' Fw R2 L' U' Fw D2 F Uw Fw' L Fw Rw' F' U' Rw' 
11. (1:10.418) D2 L2 R2 F Uw D' R2 L2 U' B2 F2 Uw2 Rw R2 F2 D Rw F2 L R' Rw2 B Fw2 D' B' D' Uw2 F Fw2 D L F2 Fw L' U2 Fw B' D F2 D 
12. 44.775 Uw' F2 Rw B Uw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' D2 U' Rw L2 D Fw' B' L2 Rw' D U F' D' B L' R2 Fw' Rw L U2 R2 D2 F2 B Uw' Fw' F2 R' F' Fw2 B2 U2


----------



## uvafan (Jan 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Haha, I just saw your last post and was about to suggest setting a goal as not letting you overtake me. I got my first sub-1 single yesterday, so although it looks like you're beginning to get ahead, I'll race you.
> E: 1. 1:15.02 (0,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-3,2)
> Not great time, but such an easy cubeshape.



Catch up to me now! Just did a 15 solve session and got this.

59.98+, 1:07.05, 1:09.67, 1:27.95, 1:12.59, 1:04.67, (1:38.62), 55.21, 1:11.84, 1:05.58, 1:19.13, (46.18) = 1:09.37

There's also a 1:04 avg5 in there - sub1 avg5 and avg12 for me next time I feel like doing a session, hopefully.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Catch up to me now! Just did a 15 solve session and got this.
> 
> 59.98+, 1:07.05, 1:09.67, 1:27.95, 1:12.59, 1:04.67, (1:38.62), 55.21, 1:11.84, 1:05.58, 1:19.13, (46.18) = 1:09.37
> 
> There's also a 1:04 avg5 in there - sub1 avg5 and avg12 for me next time I feel like doing a session, hopefully.


I've only ever got two times below that average  But unlike when I first got other puzzles, I'm improving quickly at square-1, so hopefully I'll be that fast at the end of this session 
(btw, don't use Prisma for square-1, it's really slow. At least for me, anyway)


----------



## uvafan (Jan 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I've only ever got two times below that average  But unlike when I first got other puzzles, I'm improving quickly at square-1, so hopefully I'll be that fast at the end of this session
> (btw, don't use Prisma for square-1, it's really slow. At least for me, anyway)


I never use Prisma, I always use gqtimer.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

uvafan said:


> I never use Prisma, I always use gqtimer.


I've never really used gqTimer before. When I first looked at it, I didn't think I needed graphs, but now I like to see how I'm improving. Does it save all your times permanently? If so, I might start using it more often.
E: and if you want a scramble with a really easy cubeshape (unless I misscrambled, but that's hard to do with square-1 without noticing): (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (1,4) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0)
E2: did it, 42.32. PB by over 15 seconds  No parity, very easy CO, and iirc one of the layers was a U perm (other was a V perm).


----------



## uvafan (Jan 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I've never really used gqTimer before. When I first looked at it, I didn't think I needed graphs, but now I like to see how I'm improving. Does it save all your times permanently? If so, I might start using it more often.
> E: and if you want a scramble with a really easy cubeshape (unless I misscrambled, but that's hard to do with square-1 without noticing): (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (1,4) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0)
> E2: did it, 42.32. PB by over 15 seconds  No parity, very easy CO, and iirc one of the layers was a U perm (other was a V perm).


Haha, nice job on the single. And yeah, gqtimer saves times permanently up to 30 sessions per puzzle/mode, I believe.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Haha, nice job on the single. And yeah, gqtimer saves times permanently up to 30 sessions per puzzle/mode, I believe.


Thanks! Cool, I don't like that you can't use offline, but other than that it looks good. E: what, no random state square-1 scrambles


----------



## qaz (Jan 7, 2014)

square-1: 37.08 49.06 48.84 46.59 1:00.54 58.27 36.73 46.04 35.64 (1:02.97) 34.16 (32.28) = 45.30
46.04 35.64 (1:02.97) 34.16 (32.28) = 38.61
last two were both pb singles...


----------



## uvafan (Jan 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks! Cool, I don't like that you can't use offline, but other than that it looks good. E: what, no random state square-1 scrambles



Yeah, not sure that it really matters at our speed though.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Yeah, not sure that it really matters at our speed though.


I prefer random state to actually scramble though, because the puzzle stays as a cube for longer. I have to keep looking down to make sure I'm doing it right when it's not a cube.
I'm now averaging ~1:20 I think. 1:10 seems so far off, but knowing me I'll jump down to sub-1 in a week and then not improve at all for the next two months, before getting sub-50 without practising.
E: 50.67. Skipped permuting one layer.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I prefer random state to actually scramble though, because the puzzle stays as a cube for longer. I have to keep looking down to make sure I'm doing it right when it's not a cube.
> I'm now averaging ~1:20 I think. 1:10 seems so far off, but knowing me I'll jump down to sub-1 in a week and then not improve at all for the next two months, before getting sub-50 without practising.
> E: 50.67. Skipped permuting one layer.



Yeah, I somehow jumped from 1:50 to 1:10, so who knows...


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

1:09.45, (1:35.34), 1:10.64, (50.67), 1:08.97 = 1:09.69 Ao5 / 1:03.433 Mo3


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 7, 2014)

I like skoob.
number of times: 112/112
best time: 1.98
worst time: 13.79

current avg5: 7.93 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 6.50 (σ = 1.59)

current avg12: 7.95 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 7.02 (σ = 1.34)

current avg50: 8.02 (σ = 1.05)
best avg50: 7.68 (σ = 1.31)

current avg100: 7.91 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 7.88 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 7.97 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 7.97


----------



## qaz (Jan 7, 2014)

(3.39) 3.64 3.64 3.56 4.79 4.91 (5.52) 4.28 4.11 3.80 4.29 3.69 = 4.07

scrambles were so easy


Spoiler



38. 3.39 F2 U2 F U R2 F' U' F
39. 3.64 U R U' F2 U F U2 F' R' U'
40. 3.64 U2 F2 R' U R' F R' F U
41. 3.56 R2 U R2 U' F R F2 R
42. 4.79 U' F2 R U' R U' F2 U2
43. 4.91 F' R2 F' U R2 U' R F' R' U'
44. 5.52 R2 F' R2 F R' F U2 F' R2 U2
45. 4.28 U2 F R2 F' U' R F2
46. 4.11 F R' F R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U'
47. 3.80 R' U2 F2 R F' U F R U'
48. 4.29 R2 U' R' U F2 R U2 R'
49. 3.69 F R F2 R U' F2 U' F U'


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

First ever square-1 session after learning last night from brandbestawesome (surprised i remembered the algs overnight really)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 51.917
worst time: 1:57.848

current avg5: 1:26.280 (σ = 30.02)
best avg5: 1:17.976 (σ = 19.31)

current avg12: 1:28.419 (σ = 22.60)
best avg12: 1:28.419 (σ = 22.60)



Spoiler: Times



1:57.848, 1:48.123, 1:19.034, 1:09.142, 58.114, 1:43.896, 1:30.865, 1:27.293, 51.917, 1:56.180, 55.770, 1:55.776



The 51 was really easy (I misaligned the D layer instead of U for CO to get an EO skip) and the 58 had easy cubeshape (align and 1 slice to all edges grouped on U)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2014)

EG1 Pi set time attack: 8.71

Learnt in about 20 mins in the car.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2014)

I was about to say get wrecked, then I saw you said it.

Soup had better tps, was yours just lucky or are you more efficient in general?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2014)

I think I'm more efficient in general, but there's some luck involved in a good single too. (ben's even more efficient, which is part of why he's so fast on small puzzles.)

Actually I think there's something wrong with the movecounts - will have to talk to Ben about that. soup's numbers add up to 99 (13.937 tps) and mine add up to 82 (13.901 tps).


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2014)

There was no previous post (we have leaderboards on the sim now). And off-topic doesn't show up on the front page and doesn't add to postcount :| Feels wrong to post legitimate accomplishments on speedsolving permutation puzzles in such a place.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 8, 2014)

After switching to Hoya a week ago for 4x4, I'd annihilated my old pb avg of 5 and pb single! Thanks to hoya I have gotten 4 sub 1min solves in the last couple days. Which is an accomplishment for me


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 8, 2014)

Solved a 4x4 with a bottle of water open on my head in school


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 8, 2014)

PB average of 5 and 12 on 4x4 by like 10 seconds each lol

current avg5: 1:51.88 (σ = 5.16)
best avg5: 1:51.88 (σ = 5.16)

current avg12: 1:58.48 (σ = 11.93)
best avg12: 1:58.48 (σ = 11.93)


----------



## kcl (Jan 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I like skoob.
> number of times: 112/112
> best time: 1.98
> worst time: 13.79
> ...



Gahh how do you get fast so quickly.. I can't even sub 10 because I can't fingertrick the stupid sledgehammer


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 8, 2014)

Average of 5: 35.16
1. (31.64) Fw2 F L' R' Fw D B Rw D' U' Fw Rw2 D Rw' B2 D2 B2 Rw' D Fw Uw2 D Fw' L B R' Fw R B2 F2 Uw R' F2 B' U2 Uw F' Fw2 L2 D2 
2. 36.97 B R2 F Rw D F B' L' Uw2 Fw2 B Uw R U' Uw' D2 B' F' L B F2 R' Fw2 D B' Fw2 Rw F' B2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 F2 D2 Rw' F2 L' R2 Fw' 
3. 31.84 F' B' U' F L2 Uw2 F B' Fw2 D2 F' Rw' R Uw Fw2 Uw F B U' F2 Rw Uw Rw' Fw R2 Fw B R D2 F' L2 Rw2 F Rw2 Uw U2 R' Fw R L' 
4. 36.66 B2 R F R L2 B D2 F' D L' D B2 R' F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R2 U D2 Rw2 L' Fw2 Rw' F' U2 Rw' Fw2 U Fw' L' B' D' L F' Fw D2 B2 Rw 
5. (46.72) U' L2 D' R2 Uw' F2 D' R' L2 Fw' U2 R' L' U R2 U2 D2 Uw L2 R2 Uw2 U' D2 L' F' B' Uw2 F' D2 B' Rw' Fw F2 R2 Rw2 B' Rw L B' D 

yau.
maybe I should have switched after all.

Average of 12: 38.55
1. 42.46 U' Rw F U Uw D' L F U' Uw F' D Uw2 R2 B2 Fw2 R2 Fw U2 Rw' L2 D F2 U L' U B' L Uw' B' Fw F Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw' D U2 F' Uw 
2. 40.48 D' R' Uw2 B' Rw2 U' B2 L' D' L' B2 L2 F' Rw Uw2 B' D' Fw2 Rw' L2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw U2 L2 B Uw U' R' D R U2 F Fw' R' B D2 R2 Fw 
3. (31.64) Fw2 F L' R' Fw D B Rw D' U' Fw Rw2 D Rw' B2 D2 B2 Rw' D Fw Uw2 D Fw' L B R' Fw R B2 F2 Uw R' F2 B' U2 Uw F' Fw2 L2 D2 
4. 36.97 B R2 F Rw D F B' L' Uw2 Fw2 B Uw R U' Uw' D2 B' F' L B F2 R' Fw2 D B' Fw2 Rw F' B2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 F2 D2 Rw' F2 L' R2 Fw' 
5. 31.84 F' B' U' F L2 Uw2 F B' Fw2 D2 F' Rw' R Uw Fw2 Uw F B U' F2 Rw Uw Rw' Fw R2 Fw B R D2 F' L2 Rw2 F Rw2 Uw U2 R' Fw R L' 
6. 36.66 B2 R F R L2 B D2 F' D L' D B2 R' F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R2 U D2 Rw2 L' Fw2 Rw' F' U2 Rw' Fw2 U Fw' L' B' D' L F' Fw D2 B2 Rw 
7. (46.72) U' L2 D' R2 Uw' F2 D' R' L2 Fw' U2 R' L' U R2 U2 D2 Uw L2 R2 Uw2 U' D2 L' F' B' Uw2 F' D2 B' Rw' Fw F2 R2 Rw2 B' Rw L B' D 
8. 39.89 R' Rw2 B2 Fw Uw2 R Fw U L Rw2 Fw' L' R2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 L Rw2 F R2 U' B D2 F' Uw2 D2 R L2 B' Uw2 Fw' D2 B L B' Uw' F R U2 
9. 39.81 Rw2 R L' B2 Fw' Rw D' R' B Fw U' L D Rw U' D' F' R' Rw D2 F2 U R2 Rw L2 B Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 D R U2 R Uw2 B' U2 F D2 
10. 39.53 Fw' L R' Uw Fw D B' Rw' D' B Uw2 F Fw' Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 F Rw Uw D2 R Rw2 D2 R D' B L' Fw2 D' U Fw' Rw U L2 Fw2 Uw F2 L' B2 
11. 37.19 B2 Rw Fw' F U' D Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' U L' U R2 Fw Rw2 F U' D L2 R B2 D' U' L R' Fw2 U' B' Rw' R2 B2 L2 B2 Fw U2 Fw Uw U' L' 
12. 40.65 U2 Uw2 B2 Rw' D' Fw2 F' U2 Uw Rw' Uw' Rw U2 B' Fw D L2 Rw2 Fw2 R Rw U2 Fw' F2 L' F R F Fw B' U2 R L' Uw' Rw' Fw L' F2 U D


----------



## Username (Jan 8, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.42

Time List:
1. 15.83 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 U L' U F R B D2 L R' F B' D R2 F' B2 
2. 19.74 F2 L2 R' D' U' R2 D' L' F R2 B' F D F' R2 F L U' F' U2 R2 L2 D L' R2 
3. 20.63 L R' B2 L2 U' L' U' L2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L2 U' B2 F L2 R D2 U L2 U2 R' F' 
4. (22.16) L U B' L R' B' U R2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 R' U F R' D' L R' B D' B2 D R2 
5. 21.69 D2 F L' B' F U D' R2 U2 R2 D' L R2 F B' U2 D L B R' F' U2 D' B2 U' 
6. 19.47 B L2 R2 B' R2 D L R2 D2 L' D B F' L B' L R' U F2 D' B' R2 D2 F D2 
7. 18.64 F' L' R' D F L' B U2 R B' F U' D L D B' F2 D2 L2 R2 B D R D2 F' 
8. 17.78 F2 B D2 F D2 U2 R L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D' L2 B F2 U L U' R' U2 R D2 L2 
9. 20.67 L' R2 F2 B2 L' B D' U' R2 D2 R U R F' R' D' U F' B' D' R2 F2 R' U' L' 
10. 17.73 R' F2 L2 F L' F' U' B U D2 L' F2 R' B D2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 L' R2 F2 
11. 22.02 U D' R D2 L' U R' F' L' U D2 L' R' B' U' D2 F2 L R B U2 B U L' D2 
12. (14.02) L B' R F' D R2 B R' L' F L2 R B2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' L2 U B'

PB ao12 and single 

OH


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-8
avg of 5: 24.65

Time List:
1. 25.34 U2 D2 L2 F' R' U L' F D2 B U2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L F2 
2. (30.39) L2 B2 R' F2 L D2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 U R' D2 L D F' D L2 F 
3. 25.94 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 F U' R2 F L' U2 R D R 
4. (21.25) L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F R F2 D2 R2 D' 
5. 22.68 D2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F D' L' U' B' D2 L' F' R U' B'

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-8
avg of 12: 27.29

Time List:
1. 27.35 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R D' L2 D' R' U' F' R' U' B F2 
2. 24.65 R' B2 F2 R' D2 L B2 L' R2 F2 L' D B' L B2 D2 U' F2 R' 
3. 30.37 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D R' B' D' U L2 F' R D' L' U2 F' 
4. 25.34 U2 D2 L2 F' R' U L' F D2 B U2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L F2 
5. 30.39 L2 B2 R' F2 L D2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 U R' D2 L D F' D L2 F 
6. 25.94 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 F U' R2 F L' U2 R D R 
7. (21.25) L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F R F2 D2 R2 D' 
8. 22.68 D2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F D' L' U' B' D2 L' F' R U' B' 
9. (35.96) B L2 U R2 F D' L' D2 F R D2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 
10. 32.42 B2 R D' F' D B' U R2 B U2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 
11. 29.87 F' L U2 R B' D2 L F2 U L' D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 
12. 23.85 U B2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' B2 F' U' R' U B2 U' L' D' F' U2

OH, one OLL skip, many Uperms


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 9, 2014)

5. (1:25.16) B' b2 f2 L b R2 l2 d' D' b2 f l2 r' b f' D2 L2 B2 d L2 r F2 l' f2 B2 R2 f' B R' D B2 U2 B2 u B2 b2 d r2 R2 b' l2 r' b' D u L' u2 r L' l' d' L' r2 U' F2 B2 f2 U D2 F2

I think that is the biggest jump I made since I started 5x5, just freshly lubed the cube and didn't even realize that it was so fast


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2014)

23.41 T EG1 set with no phone!


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

Square-1 

Average of 5: 53.413
1. (46.348) (-3,0) / (6,6) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (1,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) 
2. 46.473 (4,2) / (-3,6) / (-5,6) / (-1,6) / (-3,6) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,2) / (-3,-2) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (4,-5) / (2,-2) / (6,2) / (6,0) 
3. 57.983 (0,2) / (-5,4) / (5,-4) / (4,1) / (6,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-1,6) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (-4,6) /
4. (1:42.275) (-2,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (-3,6) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,5) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (6,-4) / (5,0) / (1,-4) / (4,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-3) /
5. 55.783 (-2,5) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,1) / (5,-1) / (-5,-5) / (3,2) / (6,-2) / (2,6) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (5,2) / (0,4) / (4,6)

Learnt more CP algs, and then first five solves of the day


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 9, 2014)

4x4 Ao5 - 59.11


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 23.41 T EG1 set with no phone!



Doing this with the t set of CLL right now haha


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a set order but apart from the first alg, I then had 3 second pauses between the next one.
I'm doing it with my eyes shut, so I learn the muscle memory. Just got a sub 10.

Learnt two EG1 sets in two car trips


----------



## tx789 (Jan 9, 2014)

19.666 oh solve a pll skip sub 20 single


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 9, 2014)

4:52.92 6x6 single. Nothing seem fast. Pretty easy centers and edges but not lucky. And no parity iirc.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 9, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Square-1
> Average of 5: 53.413


Sub-1 after a day? another possible NR at nats.


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.99 
1. (10.16) D' F2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R F R' B2 L2 D L' U B2 
2. 8.52 B U2 B L2 F U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F' R' D' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' B L 
3. 9.76 F' R F2 L U B R B D R' U D R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 U' 
4. (8.47) L D2 U2 R B2 R B2 R2 B2 R B2 F' U' F' R2 B2 U2 L' F D' 
5. 8.69 B D2 B' U' R2 F U' R L' D F' L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Sub-1 after a day? another possible NR at nats.



Square-1 and 7x7 are the NZNRs I expect to drop last.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Square-1 and 7x7 are the NZNRs I expect to drop last.


Square-1 single will last who knows how long, unless someone gets a massive skip. I was referring to the average but I probably jumped the gun.

Yeah Dene's too good at 7x7.


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I had a set order but apart from the first alg, I then had 3 second pauses between the next one.
> I'm doing it with my eyes shut, so I learn the muscle memory. Just got a sub 10.
> 
> Learnt two EG1 sets in two car trips



Wait did you finish CLL 

I'm planning to start on eg1 before I lose motivation again.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jan 9, 2014)

4x4 pb 38.47. As you can see I suck at 4x4.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2014)

5 8 puzzle (3x3) marathon in *9.140*, *118 moves*, 12.910tps



Spoiler: Times



1.422, 2.287, 1.798, 1.492, 2.141





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 1.422




74251683
RDLULDRUURDDLUDLUURDDLUU

1.422, 24 moves = 16.878tps





Spoiler: 2.287




35467218
LLRDRULDDRULLDRURULDLURRDLULDRUL

2.287, 32 moves = 13.992tps





Spoiler: 1.798




23618457
UDDULDRRULULDRRULDLU

1.798, 20 moves = 11.123tps





Spoiler: 1.492




16543278
LDDRULURDLDRUUL

1.492, 15 moves = 10.054tps





Spoiler: 2.141




12368547
LDRULDRRLLURDRULLDRUL

2.141, 21 moves = 9.809tps








Tim Major said:


> About 15 people said they'd like it, "slidy puzzle accomplishment thread" was made then deleted. I agree that it should be in the same subforum, but it was just an option.


Yeah, I saw that. The mods/admins on here are very strongly against it.



Tim Major said:


> By the way. For your Pyra sim pbs, was that on jflysim? What method?


Yep, on jfly. The method was LBL without rotations.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 9, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.86
worst time: 16.56

current avg5: 10.85 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 10.62 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 11.67 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 11.30 (σ = 1.16)

current avg50: 11.84 (σ = 1.06)
best avg50: 11.84 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 11.91 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 11.91 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 11.91 (σ = 1.15)



Sub 12 avg of 100 WOOP WOOP


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2014)

Brock stahp!

R2 B2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R': 1.00 (...heaps of tries)
R U' R2 F R U R U2 R': 0.75 (few tries)
x R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U': 0.93 (one try)
F' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R': 1.00 (quite a few tries)
R U R2 x U' R U R' U' R: 0.80 (one try)
R U' R' U2 F R U2 R' F: 1.11 (BETTER ALG PLS?)

Gonna do this each time I learn an EG set. I need to backtrack and do it for Pi EG1s and all of CLL

Edit: Can sub 1 4 of the Pi cases, can barely sub 1.5 the other two.

R U' R2 F R U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
F R U' R' F R U2 R' U F'

Better algs/execution video?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 9, 2014)

Better algs

R' F R U2 F' R' F2 R F'
F U' R U2 R' F' R U R' F'


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Sub-1 after a day? another possible NR at nats.



Still just a day and a half since i learnt 
Still averaging around 1:10 (although i still mess up algs occasionally) so just a little bit more improvement to do. 
All rounding is the best way to cube (although i still suck at a lot of events)


----------



## Carrot (Jan 9, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 2.34
worst time: 6.54

current avg5: 4.64 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 3.42 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 4.14 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 3.77 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 4.21 (σ = 0.79)
session mean: 4.26

first big pyraminx avg for... at least a month ^_^


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 9, 2014)

rock1313 said:


> brock



I was hoping to beat this... but I fail too much in long averages. :/

11.28, 9.55, (12.34), 10.47, (9.03) = 10.43 average of 5

11.19, 12.47, 12.22, 11.25, (16.61), (8.96), 11.61, 13.72, 9.86, 10.34, 12.30, 9.78 = 11.47 average of 12

(8.78), 11.69, 13.71, 12.36, 13.80, 14.15, 10.05, (15.08), 10.38, 11.55, 12.56, 10.58, 11.36, (8.80), 14.19, 13.03, 13.13, 13.38, 11.43, 11.71, 13.09, (20.21), 11.80, (8.61), 12.34, 12.15, 11.81, 11.43, 12.05, 11.28, 9.81, 10.40, 13.33, 13.47, 12.31, 10.88, 12.02, 13.44, 11.19, 12.47, 12.22, 11.25, (16.61), 8.96, 11.61, 13.72, 9.86, 10.34, 12.30, 9.78 = 11.92 (probably PB) average of 50

11.78, 9.91, 10.71, 13.38, 12.96, 11.43, 11.19, 13.21, 11.94, 11.59, 13.33, 14.56, *11.28, 9.55, 12.34, 10.47, (9.03)*, 13.40, 15.15, 13.58, 11.88, 15.02, 11.66, 12.96, 12.77, 11.59, 13.69, 10.94, (17.93), 13.03, 12.27, 12.59, 13.38, 11.09, 11.52, 11.58, 11.90, 11.34, _(8.78), 11.69, 13.71, 12.36, 13.80, 14.15, 10.05, 15.08, 10.38, 11.55, 12.56, 10.58, 11.36, (8.80), 14.19, 13.03, 13.13, 13.38, 11.43, 11.71, 13.09, (20.21), 11.80, (8.61), 12.34, 12.15, 11.81, 11.43, 12.05, 11.28, 9.81, 10.40, 13.33, 13.47, 12.31, 10.88, 12.02, 13.44, 11.19, 12.47, 12.22, 11.25, (16.61), (8.96), 11.61, 13.72, 9.86, 10.34, 12.30, 9.78_, 15.81, 11.84, 11.50, 12.41, 15.46, (44.44), 12.31, 13.43, 11.56, (17.56), 11.96, 15.28 = 12.26 (PB by 0.01) average of 100



Spoiler: Scrambles



Session average: 12.25
1. 11.78 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L F2 R F D B2 U R' F L U'
2. 9.91 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 D' U R D' B' D' L D2 B' L U2 R
3. 10.71 R2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B R' L2 U2 F R2 B2 L U B
4. 13.38 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 R D' B' D2 B' F' D L2 D' L2
5. 12.96 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' F2 L' B2 U' B R D' U2 L' D B U'
6. 11.43 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D U' F' L' B2 U R2 D2 B R F R2 U2
7. 11.19 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' B' U' R2 F2 D' U2 R' F L B' L'
8. 13.21 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L U' B L' F2 D' U L U R2
9. 11.94 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B R' B F2 U2
10. 11.59 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B' F D' R L' D2 U' B U B
11. 13.33 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U F R U F' D' L' D2 R2 U2 F' U'
12. 14.56 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B D B R2 L' F' D2 L' B' D U'
*13. 11.28 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B' L F' U' F' D L D' F' U2
14. (9.55) D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L B U' B' R' U' L B2 U' B2 U2
15. 12.34 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L' U2 B' D2 L F2 D' F' D B2 U2
16. 10.47 U F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D L' D F D R' U' B R2 U L2 U2
17. (9.03) U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 D R2 L' U' B D U'*
18. 13.40 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L D R D F' L2 U2 R' F2 L D
19. 15.15 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B' L' U L2 F D2 R' D R' D' U2
20. 13.58 R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F D2 B' U2 L B2 F2 D2 B'
21. 11.88 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' U' R U2 B' R' F L' U' R D
22. 15.02 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' R U' B' U' R B2 R D' L'
23. 11.66 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D' U' B' R2 U L U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' R'
24. 12.96 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 L B' L U' R2 L2 U2 F U2
25. 12.77 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 L' B R F D' R U' L'
26. 11.59 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R' L2 D2 F U R B2 U R2 U B'
27. 13.69 B2 D2 B2 D B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' L' F' R2 D B' D' U R L D' U2
28. 10.94 U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L' R2 B' L2 D' R D2 B' D' U F'
29. (17.93) U B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' F' D' U B' L2 D' R2 L B2 D' U'
30. 13.03 B2 D B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 F' U2 B2 L F2 D2 R D U2 L
31. 12.27 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 B' L2 F D' F2 R2 U2 L' U' B'
32. 12.59 F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 L D B U' B L U L U'
33. 13.38 D2 F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 U2 B' D L2 U' L D2 L B2 L D'
34. 11.09 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D F U F2 D R' L2 B' L2 D2 U'
35. 11.52 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D F R' B F' D' U' F' R L F2 U'
36. 11.58 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B U' R2 U' L' D B2 D2 R' L2 U2
37. 11.90 D' R2 B2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' R L U L2 U2 B' U B2 L' F'
38. 11.34 U R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F U' L B2 R2 B' U L D2 R D2
_39. (8.78)  L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B' R2 U R2 L D' F R' D L2 U2
40. 11.69 D' R2 D F2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 U B U' B2 R2 L B' F2 U R U2
41. 13.71 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U F' R B R2 F' R F D' L' B2 U'
42. 12.36 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R D2 F' D L' D R U' L2 F U'
43. 13.80 B2 D2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' B D' L F2 R' D' F U
44. 14.15 U B2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 D U F' D2 L' F L2 B2 U' B' F' U R
45. 10.05 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D U' L' U2 L2 B R B F R' U' F2 U2
46. 15.08 L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' U2 F' D' R' F2 D2 F R D'
47. 10.38 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L U R' B2 D' B D L2 D' U
48. 11.55 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' R U' F D' R' D' R' F
49. 12.56 D B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 F R U' B' U2 R F' R2 D2 U'
50. 10.58 L2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D F L F U L2 B U' F' R' D2 U
51. 11.36 B2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B R U2 B2 F' U2 R' L U R
52. (8.80) D B2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L F U2 L B' D' R D' R' L
53. 14.19 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L2 B F R' F' D' R U' B L B' U2
54. 13.03 B2 D U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 D' L' F2 L B' R' B R'
55. 13.13 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D' R' L F' L2 D2 L' D'
56. 13.38 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 F' D L D R' F' D' F' D2 F' U'
57. 11.43 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U' B' D L D' B' R D U' F2 L2 U2
58. 11.71 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D L' B R' L F' L2 D' F' L2 U2 L'
59. 13.09 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 B' D R' U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U'
60. (20.21) U2 B2 D U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F' R2 D2 R B2 D' F2 U B' F2
61. 11.80 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 B' D' U2 L B D' B R2 B R' D'
62. (8.61) R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 D2 L F' U' R' D U2 R' F2 L F'
63. 12.34 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' B' L2 U2 R' B L' U' R B2 R
64. 12.15 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B R2 B2 R' D2 U' L2 B' U2 R2
65. 11.81 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L F' D L2 D U2 L U' F D
66. 11.43 R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D U F2 L2 F2 L' F' D R B U' F L U2 L
67. 12.05 B2 F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F D' R2 F' L' D' B2 F R2 L
68. 11.28 B2 D U L2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 L U R' B2 U B2 D' B' U2 F'
69. 9.81 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F' L D B2 F2 L U B' F' L' U
70. 10.40 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D B' L2 U2 R2 F' R U' R L U'
71. 13.33 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L' D' R U F' R U2 B' L U
72. 13.47 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' R' U2 B D2 F2 R B' D B2 R U'
73. 12.31 R2 U F2 D U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F R2 D2 F' L U' B F D' R D2
74. 10.88 B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 U' L U R' U2 F D R D B F'
75. 12.02 R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U B2 U2 L' D' B' F2 R B2
76. 13.44 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' U B2 R' U F2 D2 F' L D' U'
77. 11.19 B2 D U2 F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 U' F' L B U R' L' D' F' D2 B2 D'
78. 12.47 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 D U' R' D' R2 D2 R B' U L U2
79. 12.22 B2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R' U' B' F L' D L2 B' D L2 D'
80. 11.25 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 D2 U' F L B D2 R F2 U2 F D F' L
81. (16.61) D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R F' R' U2 R' F' U2 B R U2
82. (8.96) B2 U L2 D B2 U B2 U' R2 D' U B R' F L' D' R' F L U2 L2
83. 11.61 F2 U' L2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U B' D2 U' B' U2 F' L2 U' L F2 U
84. 13.72 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 U L' R2 D' F' R' L' F R F' L2
85. 9.86 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F' D R' D2 B' D' U2 R U2 B2
86. 10.34 F2 D L2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F' D' R F D' U' F U R' U
87. 12.30 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' F' R' L' F' U2 L B2 L2 D B'
88. 9.78 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 D' L' U L' D2 B' L' D2 F2_
89. (15.81) R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' U2 R F2 U' B' D R B' L2 U2
90. 11.84 L2 D L2 U F2 U L2 U F2 U' B D L D U L F R D2 L
91. 11.50 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 R B2 F D2 U' L' U2 L' U' B2 U'
92. 12.41 D B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F' R B L' D2 R' D' B L2 B'
93. 15.46 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 F U' B F2 R2 U2 R D U'
94. (44.44) B2 R2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 L2 U B2 U' R' U' L2 U' B F L D L2 F R2
95. 12.31 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B' F2 D L' D2 B' L2 F D R U'
96. 13.43 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' B2 U2 B' L' F U2 F2
97. 11.56 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F' L F2 U L' U' R2 D2 F2
98. (17.56) L2 B2 D' B2 D U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F' U R F U2 B F2 D' B2 L2 U2
99. 11.96 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 U F2 L' B2 L B' D L' D' R2 U' R2
100. 15.28 D F2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F D' L F' U' F' R B' L'
101. 12.86 U F2 D' U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D' L B F2 R' F2 U' F' D' U'
102. 10.22 U2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R D' U F2 R' L2 B L2 D B' U'
103. 12.50 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B R' B2 R2 F' L' B' R2 F2 R2 D2
104. 15.52 L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R' F U2 L' D' R' B R2 U L U'
105. 10.80 D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 U' R' F' L2 B U' L2 F2 D R' L'
106. 13.93 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B R2 U' L B D2 F' D2 L2 U'
107. 12.13 D' U2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U L' F' R D2 B' D' L2 B D2 B D'
108. 12.66 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 B' L2 F' L' B L' F2 L2 F2 U2
109. 10.21 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L D L2 F2 U' B F D' F2 R U2



Average of 100 in blue, _average of 50 in italics_, average of 12 underlined, *average of 5 bolded* and best single large


----------



## uvafan (Jan 9, 2014)

Carrot said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 30/30
> best time: 2.34
> worst time: 6.54
> ...


wait what? 4.21 avg?


----------



## Username (Jan 9, 2014)

Carrot said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 30/30
> best time: 2.34
> worst time: 6.54
> ...



Don't practice. I want to have a chance at podium at Euro


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 9, 2014)

5x5x5 average of 12: 1:06.75

1:03.78, 1:07.51, 1:04.54, (1:01.23), 1:05.10, 1:09.96, (1:19.93), 1:12.15, 1:03.23, 1:07.55, 1:07.39, 1:06.30

I also got a 54 single, but that was last month


----------



## Iggy (Jan 9, 2014)

1:00.43 2-4 relay, so close


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 9, 2014)

Carrot said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 30/30
> best time: 2.34
> worst time: 6.54
> ...


nub


Spoiler



Average of 50: 2.68
1. 1.97 U L R U B R L B l' r' 
2. (3.64) U R B' R L U' B' L' l b' 
3. 3.17 B U' L' B U L' U R l' r b 
4. (1.58) L B L' R' L U' R L' l r' b' u 
5. 2.97 L' B U' B U' R' B R l b 
6. 3.51 U L U L U' R' L R l r' u' 
7. 3.35 B' L R L U B' R L' l r' b' u 
8. 1.69 U' R U' L U' B' L' U' L' l b' u' 
9. (1.34) U L' U L B' R L U 
10. 2.77 R' L R' U B' R U B l r' b u' 
11. 2.78 B' R L' U R L R L l b' 
12. 2.97 L R' L B' U B' R' U l' r' b u 
13. 1.84 L' B' R L B R' L U r' 
14. 3.04 U' L' U' R' L R' L R' l' b' u' 
15. 2.88 U R' B' L B L R U b u' 
16. 2.56 U B' R' L R' L B U' l' r u 
17. 2.52 U B' L' U L' U R' B l r b' 
18. 2.36 U R U' L B R B U' l' r' u 
19. 3.20 U L B R U L' B R U l' r' 
20. 2.83 U L R' U B' L' U' B' u' 
21. 2.10 U L' B' U L R' U' B' L l' u 
22. 2.78 R' U R' U' B U B' L r' u' 
23. 2.89 U L B R' U' L U R B' l r' b' u 
24. 3.62 U' L' B' L U' B' R U' b' 
25. 2.55 L' B U' R B' R L' U' l b 
26. 2.92 U L' B L' B' L R' L' b' u' 
27. 3.30 U R B' R U L' B U r' b' u' 
28. 2.63 R U' B' L R' B' R L' l r b u 
29. 2.67 U R' L' R' L' B L' R r' b u' 
30. 2.65 U' R L' U B' U' L' U l' 
31. (3.66) B' U' L' R B U' R L l' b u 
32. 3.21 B R U' R U' B' U L' l' u 
33. 3.28 U R' L' U L' U B L' U b' 
34. 2.03 U' R' B L B' R' U' L' r' u' 
35. 1.91 L U B U B' U B R' l r' b' 
36. 1.68 U' L R' L B U R L' l' r' 
37. 2.62 R B U R U B R U l' b' u' 
38. 2.73 U' R U R B' L B' U' l' r' b' u' 
39. 2.06 R' L U' R L B U' L l r u 
40. 2.75 R B' R L U' R U' R' l r' b u 
41. 2.60 U L' U' B' R' L B' U' L' r b' 
42. (1.59) U B L' R' B' U R' B l r u 
43. 3.14 U B L U B R' U' B U l' r b' 
44. 2.97 L' U' B L' B' U' R' L' l' r' b 
45. 3.10 U L' U B' R B' R' U' l 
46. 2.37 L' U B U' R B' R' L r b' 
47. 2.55 U' L U L R' L B' U' r b' u' 
48. 2.63 U' L' R L' U L' U R l' r u 
49. (3.67) U L R U B R' B U' B L' r b' 
50. 1.78 U R' B' U L' B U' B l' r' u' 
no sup 4s.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 9, 2014)

Eh this is alright, worth posting I guess. 

number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:24.87
worst time: 1:44.97

current avg5: 1:36.52 (σ = 4.87)
best avg5: 1:26.84 (σ = 1.88)

current avg12: 1:31.47 (σ = 5.53)
best avg12: 1:30.10 (σ = 3.91)

session avg: 1:31.96 (σ = 4.97)
session mean: 1:32.20



Spoiler: times



1:34.39, 1:28.84, 1:24.87, 1:26.28, 1:31.79, 1:34.10, 1:35.47, 1:30.26, 1:32.83, 1:37.59, 1:32.06, 1:42.29, 1:29.46, 1:25.06, 1:25.91, 1:29.67, 1:25.16, 1:34.87, 1:36.28, 1:27.74, 1:25.54, 1:34.59, 1:31.77, 1:43.21, 1:44.97


----------



## Carrot (Jan 9, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> nub
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



at least I have a life!


----------



## Mikel (Jan 9, 2014)

Carrot said:


> at least I have a life!



And a few World Records!!!


----------



## Carrot (Jan 9, 2014)

Username: You mean this?

Drew, here is my response!


Spoiler



Average of 50: 3.62
1. 4.96 U B' R' L B R B R b u 
2. 2.59 L R B' L' R U B L' r 
3. 3.17 B' L' B' L' B U' L' R' u 
4. 3.58 B U' R' L' B' R L' B r' u' 
5. 3.27 U' B R U' B R' U R' l b u' 
6. 3.84 B' U' B' U R' U B' U l' r' b' u' 
7. 3.02 U' L B' R' B' U B R U l' r' 
8. 3.74 B' U' B' R L' B' R L l r b' u' 
9. (5.54) U' B L' R L U' R' U' l r b 
10. (1.77) R' U R U' B R' B R r 
11. 4.56 R B R' B R U R B l r b' u 
12. (2.44) U L' R U B' R B' U' R' r' 
13. 3.94 U' L R L U' B' R L l b' 
14. 4.58 L' U' R L B R' L B' l' r' u 
15. 2.51 U L R' B' L R L U B' r' 
16. 2.90 L U B U' B R' U L B' l' 
17. 4.68 U L U' L B U' B U' l b' u 
18. 3.49 B L U' R U' B L B' r' b' u' 
19. 3.41 U R U R' U R' B U R' l' r u 
20. 3.63 L R U B L' B R B' l' r b 
21. 4.98 U' R U' L R B R U' l' b' u' 
22. 2.61 L B' L B' U B' U' L b u 
23. 4.26 L' R U' R B L B U r b u 
24. 3.60 L' U' B L R L R' L l r b' u' 
25. 4.64 B' U L' B U B U L' l r' b u' 
26. 2.81 U' R' U R U R' U' R' l r b 
27. 4.18 U' R' U' L R B U L l b u' 
28. 2.99 L' B U' R' U' B R U b' 
29. 3.68 U L R L U' L R' B' r' u' 
30. 2.75 L' B' U B' U' L U' B l r b' 
31. 3.57 U L' R' U B R U' B' R' l b u 
32. (4.99) B' U L B' L' R L' B l' r b' u' 
33. 3.74 U R B U' R B' L U' l r' 
34. 4.14 L' R' L' U' L B L B l r' 
35. 3.83 B R' U' L R' L' B' L' l r' u' 
36. 4.12 B' L' B' L R L' U B' l r' 
37. 4.68 U' R L U R' B' U' B' r u' 
38. 4.18 U L' B' L R U' L R U' l r b' 
39. 2.77 U B U' B U' R L B' l u 
40. 2.73 L U' L U R' B' R U l' r' u 
41. 3.12 U' R B' U' L' R L U' u' 
42. 2.92 U' R' B U' B L B L' l r' 
43. 3.34 U' R' L' B' L U' L' U' r' b' u 
44. 3.92 L R L' R B' U B R l r u 
45. 3.48 L R' B' L R B L R l' b' u' 
46. 2.71 U R' U B U R B R' r b' u 
47. (2.47) L' R' L U B' L R L' r' b' u' 
48. 4.36 U L R B' R U' L R' B l' r' b' u' 
49. 3.16 U B U' R' L R' B U u' 
50. (5.49) U L B' R B' R' B R' L' l' r b'


okay, it's kind of sad that I had to do this in 2 sittings, but pyra solve count of 2014 is 80 now


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

Mikel said:


> And a few World Records!!!



But they haz the same profile picture so they are the same person so drew haz WR also


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 10, 2014)

Actually somewhat content with this avg, mainly because it was very consistent. could have been better though...

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.03
worst time: 17.55

current avg5: 12.79 (σ = 2.23)
best avg5: 11.28 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 13.00 (σ = 1.63)
best avg12: 11.66 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 13.07 (σ = 1.33)
best avg100: 13.07 (σ = 1.33)



Spoiler: Times



11.50, 11.83, 12.67, 12.23, 12.91, 12.96, 12.95, 14.18, 11.81, 13.34, 12.23, 17.40, 14.38, 13.50, 13.48, 12.75, 11.64, 15.58, 11.68, 12.45, 11.80, 12.97, 12.81, 11.45, 13.52, 11.86, 13.68, 17.55, 14.35, 14.46, 10.32, 12.50, 12.55, 13.81, 15.10, 14.22, 16.33, 13.07, 13.57, 17.25, 13.18, 11.72, 13.29, 12.14, 12.16, 13.00, 15.39, 12.49, 13.63, 13.42, 14.97, 12.96, 13.19, 12.40, 10.51, 15.23, 11.22, 12.68, 13.71, 14.32, 10.24, 11.67, 13.20, 17.01, 14.97, 14.12, 14.03, 11.29, 13.88, 12.37, 15.39, 14.82, 13.34, 17.21, 11.29, 13.94, 14.92, 12.02, 12.48, 13.31, 10.75, 10.86, 11.18, 12.82, 11.79, 11.41, 11.00, 10.88, 12.15, 13.13, 14.14, 11.46, 15.90, 12.87, 12.03, 10.55, 12.80, 15.01, 16.14, 10.03


----------



## tx789 (Jan 10, 2014)

pb avg 5 pb avg 12 and pb mean of 100. first sub 33 or something.

Rubik's cube one-handed
10/01/2014 11:09:43 AM - 1:16:45 PM

Mean: 31.284
Average: 31.246
Best time: 21.271
Median: 30.989
Worst time: 45.077
Standard deviation: 4.373

Best average of 5: 27.579
17-21 - (22.019) 25.845 (31.341) 28.135 28.757

Best average of 12: 28.469
78-89 - 26.337 30.165 30.828 28.671 27.023 27.396 (31.412) 30.276 (23.443) 29.408 23.493 31.098


Spoiler



1. 32.049 D B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B U' B2 R L D L' D2 U R2
2. 29.952 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' D L' U2 B L F D2 B2 U'
3. 40.062 D2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U B' L' B' F D R B2 L2 U
4. 34.345 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U R B' D' F' R D F L F' D' U'
5. 28.354 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U' F2 L2 B' R' F' R L' D2 B'
6. 30.429 U' F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B F R' L D' L' U F2 U' R2 U'
7. 28.686 L2 D R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 R' U' L' D F' D2 L B R' F2 U2
8. 23.149 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F U' L' D R2 U B' F U2 R U
9. 37.358 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L B' R' L2 D L' D2 F' D2 U2
10. 28.764 R2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 B' R2 D R D2
11. 37.339 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R' B' R' L B' L B' D' L F U'
12. 29.933 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D F D2 L F2 D' B' R D2 R' B2 D'
13. 38.813 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U L' R2 B' R' F' D2 R F' L2 D
14. 32.526 L2 D U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B' F2 R2 U R D' F2 U L' D' U2
15. 31.230 B2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B' D' F2 R F2 R' D U F' R' D2
16. 32.107 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B D' U2 R B' R D2 U' F2 R' U2
17. 22.019 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 D' F D2 B' D2 L F' D R2 F' U
18. 25.845 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U L' U R L F L U' F U' L U
19. 31.341 U' R2 D F2 D U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L F R D' B D2 F2 R2 D2 F2
20. 28.135 B2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R' B2 F2 D2 B' D2 L F R' F U2
21. 28.757 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F' R' B' R U' L U F2 R' L' U'
22. 26.302 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R F' L' B F' D B U F2 L2 D2
23. 32.446 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 L' B F' R L U R F' R' L D'
24. 30.116 R2 B2 F2 D U B2 D' F2 U' R2 U B F2 U' F' R2 B D2 R B2 D' U'
25. 29.766 B2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R F2 D F2 D2 R2 B' D' B L'
26. 37.237 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F' D L F L2 U B' D F' R' U'
27. 39.723 L2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 B' D2 R' F' U B2 F' R2 U2
28. 31.829 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B D R' L D B' D2 U R2 L' D
29. 39.752 L2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' L' U' R2 L' F
30. 36.263 U' B2 D R2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 R D2 B D F U' R L2 D2 L F'
31. 38.667 L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U F U R L2 F' D' F' R2 F
32. 36.774 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 R' D R' U B L' D2 B2
33. 28.576 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B D2 R F2 L' F' U B' U2 B
34. 21.271 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 U F R B' L U2 R' D' L F D U'
35. 33.668 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B F' L' B U' L2 F L2 F L' U'
36. 32.564 D L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B R U' F' D' B' D' R U2 L' U2
37. 26.836 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F U' F U' F D U R B D
38. 33.022 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 R' F' R' B F2 L' U2 L2 D' F2 U'
39. 21.918 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F' D F2 R2 U2 R' D F' R' L U2
40. 33.877 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L' F' U R' D L' F2 D' U B D2
41. 33.355 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D' R' F L B D F2 L B U2 L U
42. 34.396 U' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U F D U2 B' U L U B R2 F
43. 35.146 D' U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R U' B R2 L' U B' U R F U'
44. 32.945 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U L2 B' R2 B L' B2 L D2 R2 L D2 U2
45. 30.725 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' L' F' U2 L U2 B2 R' B' D L U'
46. 30.062 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R' U B2 R B D' L2 F' U2 L
47. 30.494 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F' L' D2 B2 D R2 D' R' B
48. 25.302 D B2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L D' B D' U R2 B L' F2 R U
49. 31.510 U2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R D' L F2 R2 F' D R D' U'
50. 33.515 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U F2 U L' F' D R2 D' F' L' B2 F2 D' U'
51. 36.461 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 B F' R' D2 B' U F2 R' B2 D R
52. 33.087 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U' L D' F2 R' B F D2 L'
53. 32.486 D L2 D2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' L' D' F2 D2 U' R2 F' R2 L' U'
54. 32.306 B2 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 U2 B D' F D2 U R U B2 R' L
55. 29.829 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D2 F' L2 D' F L' D2 L B' U'
56. 30.399 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D L F2 L' U' F D2 B' R2 U B2
57. 38.262 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B' L' B2 R' U F2 D R2 D2 R'
58. 34.369 B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 R D' F' L' D' L2 U' R B' D2 U'
59. 38.413 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 D L2 U2 F' U2 R D U' B' R D U R' U'
60. 32.575 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 U' R' D U2 L D' F2
61. 34.340 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D L F R' U F2 L2 D' R' B' D2 U'
62. 30.014 U L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U L D U2 R2 L B2 L2 U' B D U'
63. 34.740 D R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D F R' F D L' B2 D2 F L' D
64. 29.837 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' L U' L B D' R' U2 B F2 D' U2
65. 31.781 D' U' L2 U B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 R' B2 U L F' D R2 B L U'
66. 29.844 U R2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L B2 L2 B L F D2 R' F' D F
67. 32.245 U L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L' D' F D2 R2 F' U2 R D' U2
68. 32.322 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B' U' F2 U2 F L2 B2 R' U' L U2
69. 30.880 D R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L D' B' L' U' R D R2 B'
70. 45.077 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' D F' D R' L' D' B' F2
71. 24.083 B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L' U2 L' B' L B' R2 F D' B' U
72. 35.046 F2 U B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' U B U R D' U2 B2 F' R' D2
73. 28.572 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L' F' D' U' L F' D2 U' R B2 D2
74. 28.414 F2 D F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U B D R F D' F2 R2 U' F R
75. 29.092 U R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F' D' B D R B' D' B2 F
76. 37.338 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' R' B2 U2 R' F2 L2 D' R'
77. 37.688 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U' B U R D' L' F' U2 F R U'
78. 26.337 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F' D' L2 D' B' R L' D L' U2
79. 30.165 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F' R' U' L B2 R2 U L B' U
80. 30.828 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L' D' L' U' R2 D B2 L' F' D
81. 28.671 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B R2 D F' U' L U R B L2
82. 27.023 U B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L D2 U' L2 D' B' F D2
83. 27.396 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 F L' D L' B' R B R F R U
84. 31.412 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 D B2 R2 D B U' R L2 B U L F' U2 B
85. 30.276 D F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 U' L' D2 B D2 F' U B R B2 R2 D
86. 23.443 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' U' R' D2 F U' R L' D U
87. 29.408 D L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B D R' B D2 B F R' B F' L2
88. 23.493 R2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 B D2 U L F' R U' F' R2
89. 31.098 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U' B2 L U F R' D U' F D B' L' U2
90. 29.850 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D2 R' D L B R' D' F' D2 R2 F2 U'
91. 32.042 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R' F D2 F' U' R L' B L2 B U'
92. 26.163 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U B D' R D F' D' U2 B2 F' L
93. 30.148 D L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L D' U2 L2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2
94. 28.297 F2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D U' L' B F2 D U F' D2 B D R D'
95. 25.912 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 U R2 U L2 U' F' D' U2 F R' F L2 U2 B2 U'
96. 32.678 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L' F' D' R2 L2 B D B' R U'
97. 28.656 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U R L2 F L' U2 L U2 B2 F R' U'
98. 30.051 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F' D' U2 L2 U' L' U' B2 D
99. 31.685 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F' L' D2 B D' U B2 L D2 R'
100. 24.709 D B2 U' B2 R2 D U L2 D' F2 U2 L U2 B F' U' B' R' B R B' R'


Also 


Spoiler



21 2
22 1
23 3
24 2
25 3
26 4
27 2
28 11
29 10
30 13
31 8
32 14
33 7
34 5
35 2
36 3 
37 2
38 4
39 1
40 1
41 0
42 0
43 0
44 0
45 1
sub 30 47
sup 40 2


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been practicing almost only OH recently, and I randomly got this:
Average of 5: 12.221
1. 12.649 L' B2 D F2 U' R F U B R D2 F2 R D2 F2 R' B2 U2 
2. 11.547 D R2 B2 D R U B2 R2 L U2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 
3. (13.937) D2 B' D2 B U2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L' B' U' F U2 F L' D' L' D 
4. (10.610) D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B' F2 L' R B R2 B L2 U R2 
5. 12.468 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B2 F' U' R B2 L2 U R' B D' B2 

PB by 0.4 seconds


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

Square-1 is fun 

number of times: 74/74
best time: 24.149 (easy CS then 1 slice CO and alg i knew for EO, J/J CP and easiest EP case)
worst time: 2:04.680

current avg5: 55.302 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 45.168 (σ = 8.86)

current avg12: 53.950 (σ = 6.02)
best avg12: 48.585 (σ = 10.47)

current avg50: 58.322 (σ = 10.29)
best avg50: 58.322 (σ = 10.29)

session avg: 1:08.026 (σ = 18.84)
session mean: 1:08.823

Still the same session, i should learn more algs now before i lose motivation


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 10, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> I was hoping to beat this... but I fail too much in long averages. :/



For some reason my first 20 solves in an average are really fast then I slow down really fast. This is probably the only time that I was consistent in a big average.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2014)

2 months of speed cubing is today! 

3x3x3
Fully colour neutral
21/21 PLL (Know 2 J(b)'s and 2 z.)
39/57 OLL
PB 25.08
Last two Ao100 were dead on 40 with no times worse than 50.

2x2x2
Know LBL and Ortega. Ao100 10.37(yes bad but using noobery as an excuse.)

4x4x4
Can solve now with Yau and will leave at that lol. Times are a bit disgraceful.


----------



## Username (Jan 10, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Username: You mean this?



Yes. Stop.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 10, 2014)

rock1313 said:


> For some reason my first 20 solves in an average are really fast then I slow down really fast. This is probably the only time that I was consistent in a big average.



Yeah this usually happens to me. I just can't stay fast for that long.

Anyway, 51.55 PB 4x4 single!  It had OLL parity, but I think that was the only OLL. On video. :tu

Scramble: Uw2 D Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw L R F2 L2 B2 L' Uw R' B L Fw' L Rw' R2 U2 Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw' D' L' Rw2 B' L Rw' Fw' R2 D' L F2 R2 U' F' R


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

4.49 pyra ao50

Odder can I join the slow club?


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 2 months of speed cubing is today!
> 3x3x3
> Fully colour neutral
> 21/21 PLL (Know 2 J(b)'s and 2 z.)
> 39/57 OLL


That's incredibly fast learning... I couldn't even learn just PLL in two months, although I've now lost much of my motivation to learn algs. I'm still trying to learn P2GLL, which is 30 algs, and I get bored after one then do nothing for a few weeks. You're already ahead of me for OLLs: I only know ~31. I could probably say I use ZZ as an excuse for knowing so few OLLs... but I'd been cubing a year when I switched from CFOP


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2014)

AO12 and Ao5 PBs more than full second improvement on AO12, Ao5 in bold. Nice to see improvement with first comp tomorrow.

AO12 - 15.76
AO5 - 15.43

12.	16.95 D' F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D B D B' R U' L B R2 D2 R
11.	13.22 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' B' D2 R U B F D F' R2 U2
10.	14.61 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B' R F2 U F R D2 U2 B2 R U2
9.	16.78 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U B R2 D U F' D2 L B U' F2 L'
8.	15.72 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D L' B2 F R L2 B U2 F2 U2 F' U'
7.	18.59 D B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L U' F2 D' L' B2 F L' U L'
*6.	15.60 B2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 D F' U' L U' L2 B D2 F2 R' F'
5.	16.72 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' L U2 L2 D B2 F R2 L D L
4.	14.85 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 B R2 B2 R2 D' F' U2 L F R
3.	14.67 L2 D2 U B2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U L D2 U B D F2 R' U2 B D'
2.	15.83 R2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 L R2 B L2 U' F R' D' L' D' L2*
1.	15.89 F2 D F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 L B' R U B2 F L D' F R2 U


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 10, 2014)

Bad news: still slow at 2x2.

Good news: I've finally managed, for the first time in years (well, I did it a few days ago and today) to do an entire 2x2 average of 100 in one session without rage quitting.

best time: 1.22
worst time: 9.61

current avg5: 2.07 (σ = 0.16)
*best avg5: 1.75 (σ = 0.03)*

current avg12: 2.21 (σ = 0.23)
best avg12: 2.01 (σ = 0.22)

current avg50: 2.21 (σ = 0.37)
_best avg50: 2.17 (σ = 0.36)_

current avg100: 2.22 (σ = 0.39)
best avg100: 2.20 (σ = 0.38)

session avg: 2.22 (σ = 0.35)
session mean: 2.29

1.90, 2.11, 2.13, 2.46, 2.16, 2.27, 2.02, 1.93, 2.28, 2.75, 2.28, 2.28, 2.69, 2.94, 1.96, 2.05, 1.66, 2.08, 1.93, 2.75, 2.36, 2.00, 2.40, 2.34, 2.16, 2.63, 2.44, 3.21, 1.75, 2.06, 2.41, 3.05, 1.75, 2.41, 2.22, 2.30, 1.94, 1.80, 2.00, 2.13, 2.63, 1.94, 2.28, 1.91, 2.80, 3.63, 1.63, 4.18, 2.05, 2.03, 2.03, 1.75, 1.83, 1.88, 2.63, 3.21, 2.03, 1.34, 2.50, 2.43, 1.61, 1.86, 2.66, 2.53, 2.08, 2.90, _1.71, 2.47, 2.43, 1.69, 1.91, 1.96, 1.86, 2.69, 2.00, 2.52, 1.63, 2.36, 2.30, 2.46, 2.18, 2.91, 2.11, 1.75, 1.93, 2.33, 2.11, 2.97, 2.86, 2.31, 1.55, 1.88, 3.33, 2.02, 1.46, 2.80, 1.94, 3.15, 2.75, 1.71, 2.18, 2.33, 1.75, 2.22, 3.16, 2.11, 2.28, *1.77, 1.22, 2.08, 1.77, 1.72*, 2.19, 2.16__, 2.28, 2.21_, 2.56, 2.58, 1.80, 9.61, 2.25, 1.96, 2.00, 1.91

PPT inspection was stuffing up though, so I may have gone over a few times. :/



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 1.91 R2 F2 U2 F U R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
2. 2.00 F' U R F' R F' U2 R' F' R' U'
3. 1.96 F U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F' U' R2 U'
4. 2.25 R F2 R F' R U2 R' U F' R2 U'
5. 9.61 R' F R' U R' F2 U R U2 R2 U'
6. 1.80 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U R F2 U R' U'
7. 2.58 U F' U2 F U' R' F U' F' R' U'
8. 2.56 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U R2 F' R' U'
9. 2.21 U2 F R' U F2 U R U' F R' U'
10. 2.28 U' F U2 F' U R U2 F' U2 R' U'
11. 2.16 R' F R' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
12. 2.19 R' F R U R2 F2 U' R F R U'
13. 1.72 R' U2 R2 F R' U R F' U' R' U'
14. 1.77 F' R2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U R' U'
15. 2.08 U R F R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
16. 1.22 F R' U2 R' F U2 F R F' R' U'
17. 1.77 F' U2 R' F' U' R U F' U R' U'
18. 2.28 R U R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U'
19. 2.11 R F R' F' R' U2 F R U2 R U'
20. 3.16 F' U2 F2 R F' R U R' U2 F' U'
21. 2.22 R2 U2 R' U R' U' F R' U' R' U'
22. 1.75 U2 F U R U R2 F' U F' R U'
23. 2.33 R' F R' F R2 U' R' F' U' R' U'
24. 2.18 U2 F2 R' F R2 F U' F U' R' U'
25. 1.71 U' R F2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
26. 2.75 F2 R2 U' R' U F2 U' R U' F2 U'
27. 3.15 F' U2 R' U R F R U' F2 R' U'
28. 1.94 F R2 F' U2 F U2 F' U' F' R U'
29. 2.80 U' R2 U R2 U R F R2 U' F' U'
30. 1.46 F' R U' R' F2 R F' R2 U R U'
31. 2.02 F' U' R2 F R2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
32. 3.33 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U'
33. 1.88 U R' U F2 U F U2 R' U R' U'
34. 1.55 U' R F2 U F' U F R' U' R' U'
35. 2.31 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' R' U'
36. 2.86 F2 U2 F U F R2 U2 R' F R' U'
37. 2.97 F R' F2 R2 U' F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
38. 2.11 R F2 U2 R' F U' F' R U' F' U'
39. 2.33 U R' F2 R2 U' R' F R2 F2 R' U'
40. 1.93 U F U2 F U' R U' F' U' R' U'
41. 1.75 U F2 R F' U2 F' U' F2 U R' U'
42. 2.11 R U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U'
43. 2.91 U' F R2 U2 R' U F R U' R2 U'
44. 2.18 U' F U' R' U R' F R U' R' U'
45. 2.46 R F U F2 R' F R' F' U2 R' U'
46. 2.30 U2 F R' F2 R U2 F' U' F2 R' U'
47. 2.36 F2 U F2 U F' R' U2 R' F' R' U'
48. 1.63 R F' R U2 F R' F U2 F R' U'
49. 2.52 F' U R2 U F2 U F R U' R' U'
50. 2.00 U R U F' R F' R' U F' R2 U2
51. 2.69 U R2 U F U2 F' U F' U R' U'
52. 1.86 R F2 U2 F' U2 R' F R U' R' U'
53. 1.96 U R' F2 U R' U' R' F' U' R' U'
54. 1.91 F' U R2 F R' F' R F' U' R' U'
55. 1.69 U2 R U' R F2 R U2 R F' R2 U'
56. 2.43 F' U R' F' R F2 U' R U' R2 U'
57. 2.47 F2 U' R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
58. 1.71 R U' R U R' U R F U R' U'
59. 2.90 U F' U' F' R2 U F R2 F' R' U'
60. 2.08 R' F R2 F2 R' U F' R2 F' R2 U'
61. 2.53 R' U2 R U2 F' U F2 U2 F' R2 U'
62. 2.66 U2 R2 F' R F R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
63. 1.86 F2 R F R2 F R F U F R' U'
64. 1.61 U R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R U' R' U'
65. 2.43 F' R U R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
66. 2.50 U2 R' U' R' F' U F' R2 U R' U'
67. 1.34 U F R' F2 U' F R U' F' R' U'
68. 2.03 U2 R' F2 R U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U'
69. 3.21 F' R2 U F2 U R U R F2 R' U'
70. 2.63 F' U' R2 U F' R2 U F2 U' F U'
71. 1.88 U R' F2 U F R' U' R' U' R' U'
72. 1.83 U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 U'
73. 1.75 U' F' U' R2 F R' F' R2 U R U'
74. 2.03 F2 R F2 U2 F R' U2 F2 U' R' U'
75. 2.03 U' F' U F' U F2 U R U R' U'
76. 2.05 F2 U2 R U' R2 U F R' F R' U'
77. 4.18 R2 F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R U2 F' U'
78. 1.63 U' F U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U R2 U'
79. 3.63 U F' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U'
80. 2.80 R U' R U2 F R U2 R' F' R' U'
81. 1.91 F R2 F2 R' F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
82. 2.28 F' R2 U F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
83. 1.94 U F2 U' R F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
84. 2.63 U2 R' F' R U' F' U R F' R' U'
85. 2.13 F2 R2 F R2 U F U F2 U2 R' U'
86. 2.00 R U' R F R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
87. 1.80 R2 F' U2 R2 U F2 U2 R U' R' U'
88. 1.94 F2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R U' R' U'
89. 2.30 F U F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U'
90. 2.22 U' F R' U2 F R2 U' R' U R' U'
91. 2.41 F' R2 F2 R2 U F R' U2 F R' U'
92. 1.75 R U' F U' R F U' R2 F2 R' U'
93. 3.05 U R2 F' U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
94. 2.41 R U R' U' R U2 F2 R' F' R' U'
95. 2.06 F' U' R2 U R U2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
96. 1.75 U' R U R U2 F2 U' R F R' U'
97. 3.21 R' U2 F2 R' U R F' R2 U R' U'
98. 2.44 U F R F' U R U' F U R2 U'
99. 2.63 R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R F R U'
100. 2.16 R2 U2 F' U F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
101. 2.34 U' R F U' R2 F U2 F' U' R' U'
102. 2.40 R2 F' R U' R2 U R' U F R' U'
103. 2.00 R F2 R' F R2 F2 R2 U F' R' U'
104. 2.36 R U2 R F' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
105. 2.75 F' U R' F U' R F' U' F' R' U'
106. 1.93 F U2 F' R U R U' F U' R2 U'
107. 2.08 R' F R F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
108. 1.66 R' F' R2 F R U' R2 F U' R2 U'
109. 2.05 F' R U' F2 U2 F2 R U' F' R' U'
110. 1.96 U' F2 U' F' U' R' F R' U R' U'
111. 2.94 R U F R' F2 R' F' U2 F' R' U'
112. 2.69 F U R F R2 U' F R' U2 R' U'
113. 2.28 R' F2 U R' F U' R F2 U2 R2 U'
114. 2.28 R' U F' R U2 R F' R' U' R' U'
115. 2.75 R U' F2 U' F U2 F U2 F' R' U'
116. 2.28 R F R2 U2 R2 U R U2 F' R2 U'
117. 1.93 F R' F2 R F' U' R' F2 U R U'
118. 2.02 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 F U2 F' U'
119. 2.27 U F' U2 R2 F R' F U' F' R' U'
120. 2.16 R2 U' F' U' F U' F2 R2 U R' U'
121. 2.46 R2 U' F2 U F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
122. 2.13 R F2 R2 U F' R F2 R' U' F' U'
123. 2.11 U2 F U R2 U R' U' R F' R' U'
124. 1.90 F U F2 R U2 R U' R F R' U'


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

That's with stackmat so only SLIGHTLY slower than Jay 

I predict you get sub 1.99 tomorrow but so does Jay :tu


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2014)

5. 15.67 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 U' L B D F R' U' L' U' B' R2 D2
4. 17.20 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R' F D' B D L' B2 L D' U'
3. 14.76 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F U L B' F R' F' L D2 F U'
2. 14.43 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' R B L U2 F' D2 L U2 F D2
1. 14.14 U F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 R D F D R B' L2 B' L D

First sub 15 Ao5. PB down more than 1.25 seconds in two days, after lasting for over a month.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 10, 2014)

Average of 12: 4.99
1. 5.21 U' R' L' R' U B' U R B L R U 
2. (7.08) R L' B' L' B L' R U B' L B' R' 
3. 6.37 B' R' L R' B U' B R L' B U R 
4. 3.46 L U' B' U' B U R B U' L U' B' 
5. 4.26 R' L' U L' R U L U B' R L U' 
6. 5.38 U B' U' B' L B R' U L' U' L R' 
7. (1.65) L' R' U L' B R' U L B' R U R' 
8. 4.45 B L' B' R L' B' L' B R B' L R 
9. 6.35 U' B L' B' R L B' U' B' R U' B' 
10. 6.21 R B R L U' B L U' B' L U B 
11. 5.68 B L U B' R L' R U' B' L U B 
12. 2.53 L R' B L U R U' B' R' B' L B 

very lucky, skewb


----------



## uvafan (Jan 10, 2014)

10.81 avg12 with counting 13 lol

1. 10.55 R B' D' F2 U F R' B' D2 B' F' U2 B' U' L F' B2 D2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L 
2. 11.15 F2 B' R D2 B U2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 B' F D' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' F L2 
3. 10.40 R2 D' R F' U2 B2 U' D B2 F2 D2 L2 R B' F2 L2 F R' U R F R D2 L' B2 
4. 10.89 L' F2 U L F2 D' F U L' U2 D2 L F' D2 R' L U2 L B2 R' D' U2 F2 B2 L 
5. 10.10 R L D L R2 F R D2 B' R2 F' R' F B' R' F L D2 R2 F' L2 B2 F R2 D' 
6. 10.89 L' F L F' U2 B' F R L2 U L' D U' F2 D L U L U2 D R L2 U2 D F' 
7. 10.05 F' U R2 L' F D2 L' D R D' L2 D' U R' U2 R D' B2 U2 R2 F U' L2 R2 D' 
8. 9.95 F B2 D2 F' U2 L' B2 F2 L' U' B U2 F' R F2 B D' L B2 F' L F' D U' L2 
9. (14.54) D F2 R' F2 R2 B' F D F' R2 U L B' L2 R' D' L' B' U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 
10. 13.14 B' L' F' R2 L2 B L2 D' B2 D' U L D2 B L F2 U R2 U2 R2 D U2 L' D' U2 
11. 11.00 B' F2 R2 U' F U D R2 U D F2 U' F' L R' U' D L' B L' R U2 F' U2 B' 
12. (9.05) F' B2 L' B2 D' U2 L B' D' B2 U' D' F' D' R U R2 L' B F' U2 B D' R2 F'


----------



## Carrot (Jan 10, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Average of 12: 4.99
> 1. 5.21 U' R' L' R' U B' U R B L R U
> 2. (7.08) R L' B' L' B L' R U B' L B' R'
> 3. 6.37 B' R' L R' B U' B R L' B U R
> ...



:O


----------



## Torch (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally upgraded from a Rubik's brand. Only took two and a half years!

Edit: And my first sub 20 average of 5!

Edit: 19.98 avg12

Edit: 21.11 avg100


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok today I got:
2:07.93 on 2x2 blindfolded
Caugth it on camera so it will be uploaded to my channel soon!


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 10, 2014)

Mean of 3: 1:19.55
1. 1:20.03 R L F' B U L F2 U B D' L2 F2 L F2 L F2 L U2 D2 R' F2 
2. 1:13.40 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 D' L' U' F D2 U2 R' D' F' L' 
3. 1:25.21 B' F' L2 F' D2 F U2 F' L2 R2 F2 D B R' F' D' U R U' F R'
Feet


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 10, 2014)

10:03 2-7 relay. Still no sub 10 :/


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 10, 2014)

Average of 12: 5.31
1. 4.84 B U B L B' R' B L' R L' U L 
2. (7.39) R L R L' B' R' U' L U' L' R U 
3. 6.38 B' U L' R B L R U B L R L 
4. 4.90 U' B U' B' R B R' U' B' R' U' R 
5. (4.21) R L U R' L R' B' L' U R' B' L 
6. 6.24 R' L U' B L' R U' L R B' L' R' 
7. 4.71 B' U B L U L B L B' R' U R' 
8. 4.38 L' U B' R' B L R' B U R' L B' 
9. 4.84 R B' R' B L' R B' R' L' U R' L 
10. 6.47 U' R B R' U' L U B L B U R 
11. 5.40 R U B' L' B' U R L U' L' B' L 
12. 4.93 R L R' B U B' L' R B' L' U' L 

that wasn't really lucky, so I'll consider it as PB  New way to do hedhe + finally learned Carrot's H perm hax <3


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 10, 2014)

I finale know how yo solve a square1 only the parity alg and then i can solve my square1 with my 5 algs XD


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 10, 2014)

Sub 2.30 4x4 solve. 2.27!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2014)

3x3x3 PB

9.37, 10.66, 10.32, 11.03, (8.12), 10.57, 9.63, 9.94, 9.68, 8.93, (13.64+), 9.99 => 10.01 avg12

why ;_;


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 10, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Average of 12: 5.31
> 1. 4.84 B U B L B' R' B L' R L' U L
> 2. (7.39) R L R L' B' R' U' L U' L' R U
> 3. 6.38 B' U L' R B L R U B L R L
> ...



waaaaaaat

Patryck Skewb guy is Sajwo???


----------



## qaz (Jan 11, 2014)

avg of 12: 3.99

Time List:
1. 2.99 F2 R2 U' F R2 F' R U' F' 
2. 3.88 U2 R F' U' R2 F R' U F2 
3. 3.26 U R2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' F 
4. 5.13 U R2 F' R' F R F2 U2 R2 U' 
5. (6.04) R U2 R2 U F R2 U F2 U' 
6. (2.88) U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 
7. 3.40 U' F R' F U2 F' U2 F R 
8. 3.31 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U' 
9. 4.65 R U' R2 U F2 R' U2 R2 U2 
10. 3.99 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R F2 R F 
11. 4.52 U F R2 U' F R' F' R' U2 
12. 4.76 U F R' F' U F2 U2 R2 U'

6-10 make 3.57 avg5 - first three were all sune/antisune + pbl skip...


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 3x3x3 PB
> 
> 9.37, 10.66, 10.32, 11.03, (8.12), 10.57, 9.63, 9.94, 9.68, 8.93, (13.64+), 9.99 => 10.01 avg12
> 
> why ;_;



That hurts


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.21
1. 9.14 D' L2 R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 L' U F' R' B' U2 B2 R' F R
2. 7.86 L2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L' B' D R2 U' R' F2 U2 F U
3. 8.87 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R U2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L U B' L2 U2 R' U B D
4. 10.21 F2 D2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L' R' B D' L' D R2 D' R' U'
5. 9.16 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 U' L' U2 B D2 R B' U' L R2 U'
6. 8.91 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 F' D' R' U' B U2 L R F' D U2
7. 9.74 D2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 F2 L U L' F2 U R F' D U R2 F'
8. (7.34) F2 U' L' B U' B' R B' D' L F2 L2 F' R2 F' B R2 D2 B2 U2
9. (10.55) D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 L2 R' D2 F' D L' F2 R2 F2 U F D U
10. 8.90 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 F L' D2 R2 F R' F D' B F2 L'
11. 10.11 D R' L D2 F' D B2 R2 L' F' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' B2
12. 9.24 B U F' U2 B2 D' L U2 B L2 F2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U 
Upload?


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Average of 12: 9.21
> 1. 9.14 D' L2 R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 L' U F' R' B' U2 B2 R' F R
> 2. 7.86 L2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L' B' D R2 U' R' F2 U2 F U
> 3. 8.87 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R U2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L U B' L2 U2 R' U B D
> ...



Yes please


----------



## lucascube (Jan 11, 2014)

Pb's recently:

30.19 4x4 single

41.24 4x4 ao50

2.04 stackmat 2x2 ao50

2.12 stackmat 2x2 ao100

1.23 keyboard 2x2 ao5

1.59 keyboard 2x2 ao25

1.75 2x2 keyboard ao100

1.7 2x2 keyboard ao50

And best of all...

Average of 12: 1.43
1. (1.00) F' U' R2 U' F2 R' U2 F' U' 
2. (2.16) U F R' U F R2 U2 F2 U' R 
3. 1.41 F2 R U' F U F' U F R2 
4. 1.05 F R' U' F U' F' U F' U' 
5. 1.45 R2 F2 R2 U' R F' R F R2 
6. 1.61 F2 R' F R U' R U' F2 R2 U2 
7. 1.98 U R2 U' F2 U' F R' F R U2 
8. 1.24 F2 R F2 R' F2 U R' F U' 
9. 1.22 R U' F' U R F' U' F2 U2 
10. 1.52 F2 R' U R2 F R2 F' R U2 
11. 1.49 R2 U2 R' F R2 U' R F2 U 
12. 1.33 R U' R U F' U' F U2 F2

Keyboard


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 11, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 1.23 keyboard 2x2 ao5
> 
> 1.59 keyboard 2x2 ao25
> 
> ...



What in the world?! STOP.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2014)

1. 3.20 B L R' U' R' B R' L R B' U' L U' R B 

Skewb. 6 move solution lol


Edit: U B' U B' R' L U' L' B' U L' R' L U B

3.42. 5 move solution wtf lol


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 11, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That's with stackmat so only SLIGHTLY slower than Jay
> 
> I predict you get sub 1.99 tomorrow but so does Jay :tu



Oh woops, there goes that theory.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> Oh woops, there goes that theory.



I didn't expect it, was trying to give you confidence 

Was expecting 2.02~ for Jay and mid 2 for you


----------



## ottozing (Jan 11, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> Oh woops, there goes that theory.





I was close though


----------



## spitcuba (Jan 11, 2014)

Average of 5: 26.78
1. 26.74 F2 u' B2 u U2 B2 f' u R' U2 u R2 r2 u D B' L' u2 r2 R2 L' u B' u' r R' U' R' f' D' R' F2 f r2 U2 B' R2 U L2 U 
2. (29.81) F r R' U D L r2 R2 B F D' F' U f2 u R L r' D B' U2 L2 r2 D' B' U' B' f' L' f' D r2 F r' L' D2 f2 F' U' D 
3. 27.49 u f' D U' R u D r L U2 u' R2 U L' B2 f F U R' L' f B' F2 u2 f2 U2 f R' u2 U B2 U2 D R' B D2 L2 R' f D 
4. (24.48) D R r2 u D2 L u2 L F f2 r2 u' r2 D' r' L R' U u B' R2 f L' r2 B2 F2 r' U2 F U2 L' f F L r' B2 U' F f2 B 
5. 26.10 u' U2 f' r2 L' F' D' R' D B' F R2 U' u2 F U u F' B' u' f' U' L2 B R f u2 L2 r U' B R2 u B2 f' R' u2 U2 r R' 


Average of 12: 27.15
1. 24.94 L2 B' u2 R L2 r' B F2 U' L2 R r U f' F' U f B' R2 f2 r2 u' F2 u2 f' u f2 B r' U2 f' U2 D r F B' r' U2 u2 B' 
2. 28.11 B' u B' f R U' r D' u2 L F' B2 R2 r2 F2 R' U r L D' F' L2 F2 R' F2 f' L2 F2 u2 f2 u' U' F' r' D' f2 U' f2 u' D' 
3. 26.41 u R r' B f2 U f2 L' F R2 U r' f L2 r R2 B F2 f r u F' r2 U' D' r' f' U2 B2 U f' U B2 f L B L F' u2 f 
4. 26.74 F2 u' B2 u U2 B2 f' u R' U2 u R2 r2 u D B' L' u2 r2 R2 L' u B' u' r R' U' R' f' D' R' F2 f r2 U2 B' R2 U L2 U 
5. 29.81 F r R' U D L r2 R2 B F D' F' U f2 u R L r' D B' U2 L2 r2 D' B' U' B' f' L' f' D r2 F r' L' D2 f2 F' U' D 
6. 27.49 u f' D U' R u D r L U2 u' R2 U L' B2 f F U R' L' f B' F2 u2 f2 U2 f R' u2 U B2 U2 D R' B D2 L2 R' f D 
7. (24.48) D R r2 u D2 L u2 L F f2 r2 u' r2 D' r' L R' U u B' R2 f L' r2 B2 F2 r' U2 F U2 L' f F L r' B2 U' F f2 B 
8. 26.10 u' U2 f' r2 L' F' D' R' D B' F R2 U' u2 F U u F' B' u' f' U' L2 B R f u2 L2 r U' B R2 u B2 f' R' u2 U2 r R' 
9. (36.24) B' u' D f2 B u2 U' R2 U B L' f R' D2 F2 L' u' r L' R f' D u2 U2 R' U R' U' f L2 R B D' R2 f u L R2 U r' 
10. 30.62 F B D' B2 f U' R B2 U r2 D' R' f2 F' D' R' r2 D' B u2 U' F r L2 D2 L' f B' L R2 r2 f B R' B2 r' f2 L U u2 
11. 26.47 r' R L F B R B2 f L U B R2 U D' R2 B2 r L2 u U f2 u L R' u2 R B F L2 f U' F2 u2 B2 U' u2 r' L' U2 f 
12. 24.80 L r' B' u' r' u2 f2 u L2 F' r U' u2 R2 u L2 f' U f' L F u' D' F L F2 B U B D' U' u R' F' B' R F R r2 D'

Srsly, one needs to update the UWR page


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 11, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> Average of 5: 26.78
> 1. 26.74 F2 u' B2 u U2 B2 f' u R' U2 u R2 r2 u D B' L' u2 r2 R2 L' u B' u' r R' U' R' f' D' R' F2 f r2 U2 B' R2 U L2 U
> 2. (29.81) F r R' U D L r2 R2 B F D' F' U f2 u R L r' D B' U2 L2 r2 D' B' U' B' f' L' f' D r2 F r' L' D2 f2 F' U' D
> 3. 27.49 u f' D U' R u D r L U2 u' R2 U L' B2 f F U R' L' f B' F2 u2 f2 U2 f R' u2 U B2 U2 D R' B D2 L2 R' f D
> ...


That's amazing :O


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 11, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> Average of 5: 26.78
> 1. 26.74 F2 u' B2 u U2 B2 f' u R' U2 u R2 r2 u D B' L' u2 r2 R2 L' u B' u' r R' U' R' f' D' R' F2 f r2 U2 B' R2 U L2 U
> 2. (29.81) F r R' U D L r2 R2 B F D' F' U f2 u R L r' D B' U2 L2 r2 D' B' U' B' f' L' f' D r2 F r' L' D2 f2 F' U' D
> 3. 27.49 u f' D U' R u D r L U2 u' R2 U L' B2 f F U R' L' f B' F2 u2 f2 U2 f R' u2 U B2 U2 D R' B D2 L2 R' f D
> ...



you > feliks


----------



## Username (Jan 11, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> you > feliks



this

Amazing times


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like someone wants his WR back...


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2014)

That's insane, Sebastian...

Anyway, my accomplishment:

Skewb PBs
number of times: 344/349
best time: 3.20
worst time: 36.44

current avg5: 13.38 (σ = 2.46)
best avg5: 7.83 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 11.63 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 9.26 (σ = 2.18)

current avg50: 11.28 (σ = 2.25)
best avg50: 10.47 (σ = 2.46)

current avg100: 11.79 (σ = 2.42)
best avg100: 11.49 (σ = 2.60)

session avg: 12.21 (σ = 2.85)
session mean: 12.43

Would've been better if my cube didn't start popping like crazy.


----------



## SnowTMT (Jan 11, 2014)

Reaching sub-30 after only 11 days of cubing.


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 11, 2014)

PB av12 and 100 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 108/108
best time: 8.05
worst time: 15.13

current avg5: 11.35 (σ = 1.41)
best avg5: 8.59 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 10.30 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 9.59 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 11.06 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 10.97 (σ = 1.28)

session avg: 10.98 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 11.05

Average of 12: 9.59
1. 10.69 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B U' R2 U' L D B2 L R2 F D2 
2. 8.64 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 L' F' U' R' B' L R2 U2 F R 
3. 10.06 U R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U L' B' D2 L' F' L' D L' F R2 
4. 8.39 L2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 B' D' F D' L F R2 D' F' 
5. 8.73 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 R2 B' U' R D2 L B D F' R2 F2 
6. 8.35 U2 F2 R D2 R U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 B' F' R' D2 L' U' L R U F 
7. 10.61 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R' B U2 B' L2 B U2 F' R' U' 
8. (13.68) F R U' L' F' L U D2 F' B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 U R2 D' B2 
9. 9.14 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F' R U B D L' R2 F' R2 U' F 
10. (8.05) F2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 R D2 F' L' B' L2 U L B2 F D U2 
11. 9.89 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U L' D B2 F D' L' R U' L U' 
12. 11.44 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U' B U2 B L B2 D' B U F2 L


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 11, 2014)

LSE avg 12: 2.97
2.51, 3.53, (1.97), (5.48), 2.17, 3.32, 2.73, 2.25, 3.78, 3.34, 3.48, 2.57 → 2.97



Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.97
1. 2.51 M U M U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M U' M' U' M' U M U' M 
2. 3.53 M U M' U M' U M U M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M2 U M' U' M' U M2 U2 M2 
3. (1.97) U M U' M U2 M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U M U M U2 
4. (5.48) M U' M2 U M U M' U' M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U M2 
5. 2.17 U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U M U' M U 
6. 3.32 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U' M U' M2 U M2 U M' U M U' M U' M' U' M' U' M' U' 
7. 2.73 M' U M U M2 U2 M U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M U M' U2 M U2 M2 
8. 2.25 U M2 U' M U M U2 M2 U' M U M U M2 U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M2 U M U2 
9. 3.78 U' M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U M U' M U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M' U' 
10. 3.34 M2 U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M U M2 U' M' U M U' M' U M U2 M U' M' U' M 
11. 3.48 U2 M U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U M' U M U' M' U2 M U' M U M U M' U2 M2 U' 
12. 2.57 U M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 11, 2014)

2 days ago, before I got a new clock (I had one in Feb 2013, lost it at hillsdale), my PB ao12 was probably like 22 for clock and my ao5 was like 18. And maybe a 15-16 single. Now…

PB Clock Average of 12: 14.276
*PB Clock Average of 5: 13.548 (1-5) *

*1. 13.746[yay!] (3, 1) / (1, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 3) / (6) / (2) / (-2) / (-4) / (-1) / (6) / UdUd
2. 12.989 (2, 3) / (-3, 2) / (-4, -5) / (3, -3) / (2) / (-1) / (-4) / (0) / (-2) / (4) / ddUU
3. 14.221 (4, 1) / (4, 2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 5) / (-5) / (-5) / (-3) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / dUdd
4. 13.291 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, 5) / (2, -1) / (-2) / (3) / (6) / (0) / (5) / (-5) / dddU
5. 13.607 (-3, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (1, -2) / (-3) / (0) / (-4) / (-3) / (2) / (-3) / UUUd*
6. (DNF(18.129[one edge :/])) (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (4, 3) / (0) / (0) / (4) / (4) / (-3) / (-2) / UUUU
7. 16.286 (2, 3) / (-4, 3) / (4, -1) / (6, 3) / (6) / (-1) / (-4) / (6) / (2) / (-5) / UUUd
8. 14.253 (2, 5) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -3) / (6, 6) / (5) / (4) / (2) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / UUdd
9. (10.913[WHAAAAAATTTT PB]) (-4, 0) / (5, 3) / (1, 4) / (4, -1) / (-4) / (4) / (4) / (5) / (2) / (-5) / dUdU
10. 14.393 (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-2) / (0) / (-1) / (-5) / (0) / (-3) / UUdd
11. 17.498 (5, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 3) / (-1) / (3) / (-1) / (-4) / (-2) / (-5) / ddUd
12. 12.476 (2, -3) / (-2, -1) / (5, 6) / (3, 2) / (-2) / (5) / (-2) / (1) / (3) / (1) / dUUU


My pin order is from iiTimer, it's Us, Rs, Ds, Ls, UL, UR, DR, DL, ALL UP, ALL DOWN. Do most do that?

EDIT: This was part of a 15.427 ao25, but I reloaded the page and lost the other scrambles :/

Average of 25: 15.427
1. 16.608 
2. 15.036 
3. 17.726 
4. 16.571 
5. 14.747 
6. 16.787 
7. 16.374 
8. 18.071 
9. 14.586 
10. (18.151) 
11. 16.577 
12. 13.746[yay!] (3, 1) / (1, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 3) / (6) / (2) / (-2) / (-4) / (-1) / (6) / UdUd
13. 12.989 (2, 3) / (-3, 2) / (-4, -5) / (3, -3) / (2) / (-1) / (-4) / (0) / (-2) / (4) / ddUU
14. 14.221 (4, 1) / (4, 2) / (-4, 0) / (6, 5) / (-5) / (-5) / (-3) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / dUdd
15. 13.291 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, 5) / (2, -1) / (-2) / (3) / (6) / (0) / (5) / (-5) / dddU
16. 13.607 (-3, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (1, -2) / (-3) / (0) / (-4) / (-3) / (2) / (-3) / UUUd
17. (DNF(18.129[one edge :/])) (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (4, 3) / (0) / (0) / (4) / (4) / (-3) / (-2) / UUUU
18. 16.286 (2, 3) / (-4, 3) / (4, -1) / (6, 3) / (6) / (-1) / (-4) / (6) / (2) / (-5) / UUUd
19. 14.253 (2, 5) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -3) / (6, 6) / (5) / (4) / (2) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / UUdd
20. (10.913[WHAAAAAATTTT PB]) (-4, 0) / (5, 3) / (1, 4) / (4, -1) / (-4) / (4) / (4) / (5) / (2) / (-5) / dUdU
21. 14.393 (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-2) / (0) / (-1) / (-5) / (0) / (-3) / UUdd
22. 17.498 (5, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 3) / (-1) / (3) / (-1) / (-4) / (-2) / (-5) / ddUd
23. 12.476 (2, -3) / (-2, -1) / (5, 6) / (3, 2) / (-2) / (5) / (-2) / (1) / (3) / (1) / dUUU
24. (21.036) 
25. (11.344)


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 11, 2014)

avg of 50: 12.13 and avg of 100: 12.38 The ao100 had 5(!) sub 10s

The ao50 starts at the 9.80


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 12.50 D2 L2 B U2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' L2 F R' B L U R' F2 U2 
2. (9.80) L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 R' U2 F D' B' D B R D2 U' 
3. 12.54 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' F' D' L2 R' B2 R' F U B' D F' 
4. 10.89 R2 D2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' D2 R' B' F L F' D' F' L2 
5. 12.09 L2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 R' B2 F' D' U' B' R' B' F D2 F 
6. 10.78 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 R' F2 R D2 B' U' L2 D R F2 
7. 12.10 B2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L R2 F R2 B2 L' B2 D' F' L2 B2 D' 
8. (9.10) F' L2 B U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R F' D' B' R' D U F L' U' 
9. 11.81 L B2 L2 R F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L R B R U2 L' 
10. 13.43 F D F' B L F L U2 R U L2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 B L2 F 
11. 13.76 L2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B L' B' D2 U F2 L' F' R 
12. 12.68 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' F2 L' F' U2 B U' F2 R 
13. 13.26 R' F R' L2 U' R L2 D2 R' F' U L2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U D 
14. 11.51 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D L B D2 L2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 
15. 12.37 D' F L B' U2 L D R' L' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 
16. 13.34 U R' U F B' U' R B R L' F' D2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 
17. 12.81 F' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B L U R F2 D2 B' L2 R' F' D' 
18. 13.14 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' L' R' U L B F L' R' B2 U2 
19. 12.64 R2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D U' F R' F' L2 B L F' D2 
20. 11.70 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 B U' B' D' L' D2 R D' U' R 
21. 12.50 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 L' F' L' D2 B2 F' U' F D 
22. 11.95 R2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 R U2 B2 L' U R U2 L R' D U2 R' B R F' 
23. (9.20) B2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F' D L D2 B D2 F2 L2 F 
24. 11.61 D' L U L2 D L2 F' L U B D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B D2 B2 L2 
25. 11.64 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 F' U F2 U' L B2 U L' F' 
26. (15.40) F' U2 B' D2 B' F' U2 F' R2 F2 R D2 L D U2 F D B2 D2 F2 
27. 11.58 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 B F2 D2 L D' U L2 F L R2 D2 F' L 
28. 11.79 B2 F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' L2 B L U' L' U' L D' 
29. 10.95 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 B' F' L' B2 U' B D' L F' U2 F 
30. 11.37 D2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L' D U R' B R2 B F2 
31. 11.56 R2 U' L' D F' U2 L D L' U2 B L2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 
32. 13.85 U B2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' R' B' D' F' R2 F U B2 D F 
33. 12.92 U' B2 D U' F2 D' L2 B U' F L B' D' U B R' 
34. 12.76 L2 B' D' R' U2 R2 L' B2 R F' D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
35. 11.03 F' L' U2 L' B U' B D2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 D' B2 D 
36. 11.67 R' B2 L' B2 L D2 L D2 R B2 R F' R2 U2 B U' R' B' L' 
37. 14.03 L2 R U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 B' U R2 F2 L' F U2 B2 U' 
38. 11.90 F L F L F R L U F' R L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 F 
39. 11.55 B R2 B2 D' B' R' F B' R2 D B2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 R 
40. 11.68 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 F L R B U2 F2 L2 D' L' F' R 
41. 12.56 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L' B F R B' L' R' U R U 
42. 12.32 U2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D L' F2 D B L2 R' U L F 
43. 11.51 U2 B2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U' L' B' D R' D2 F2 D' L 
44. 12.70 D' R L2 B D' B2 L2 F U R L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U D2 
45. 13.01 R B2 R B D L2 F' L B2 R F R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 B2 
46. 12.53 F L2 U2 B' L B' R2 D' R B' U' L2 D F2 B2 R2 D L2 D F2 U 
47. 13.23 U' B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B U' B D R B2 L B' D2 F' 
48. 10.73 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 R B L2 R' F' L2 D2 B' R D 
49. (14.63) L2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L D2 F L2 R' B2 F' D B2 L' 
50. 11.19 D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' F L' D' F R2 U2 B' F2 U L' 
51. 10.89 U' B2 D L2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 D B' R B2 L B2 U2 F' U2 F' D' 
52. 11.58 F U2 L' D F L' U' F L' B L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 
53. 14.59 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 F D B2 F' L' B2 D2 F2 R2 D L 
54. 13.98 D2 F2 L2 B F2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 R' U B2 R' F' R' D2 R' F2 L2 
55. 10.78 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L B U' F' D2 R' D' L2 F' 
56. 12.70 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 B D2 L U' B D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 
57. 14.35 D2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 B R2 B' L2 F L R' F' D2 B2 D' L B2 D B' 
58. 12.62 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 U L' B2 D R F2 R U B D' 
59. 11.44 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L F' R2 U' B' D' L F U B 
60. 13.76 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D2 F R2 D L' B D2 L F' D' R2 
61. 13.99 B2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 F' D' R D L' R2 D2 U F D 
62. 12.98 D2 U2 F L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 L2 B2 U B' F2 L' F2 R' D' F D2 B 
63. 13.47 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L' D' L' D' R D2 U F' L2 B 
64. 13.09 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U B U' B' F' L' F' D2 F2 L F 
65. 10.87 B2 D2 R U2 R D2 B2 L' R2 F' D B' U L' F2 L U2 B 
66. 10.90 U2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' D B L' R' D L B' L R2 D2 
67. 12.67 F' D2 B2 F' D2 B R2 B D2 L2 R2 U B U' F R F' D R' U' 
68. 13.04 L2 D B R2 F D' B2 R' U F B2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 
69. 12.71 R F' U' D L' F R F R2 B L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 
70. (15.21) F2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L' U' R2 B' U B' R F' D F 
71. 11.42 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 D F2 U' F L' U' L' R2 B' L D2 R2 F2 
72. 12.78 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 D L D2 R' B2 U' F' L D R' 
73. 13.73 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' L D' F L' D' U B L2 R' U' 
74. 11.54 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' B D2 U2 R' F U2 L' D2 U2 
75. 14.12 B2 F L2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 D B' R2 D R' U F U L2 B 
76. (14.59) D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 R F' U' F2 L F2 D2 B' D2 B 
77. 13.73 F2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B' R U B2 U' F R' D' B F' 
78. 10.08 F' R2 B2 U' L F2 U' D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 B' U2 R2 
79. 12.65 R U' F D B' U' B L F L B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 
80. 13.65 F2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 L' D2 U B2 F2 U B' R2 F U R B2 
81. 13.31 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B' R2 F2 U B' D' B' 
82. (14.77) L D2 U2 B2 R' U2 R B2 D2 B2 L U L' F' D B L' U' B2 L' D 
83. 13.62 F2 R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' L B2 L B2 R U' L D' R' 
84. 13.56 L2 D F2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 R' D2 U2 R' B' U' F' D' L B2 
85. 12.76 U2 R B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 D R B U' L2 U F R D2 
86. 11.84 D2 B U2 L2 B L2 D2 B F' U' B D2 L D' L2 R' B U' 
87. 14.49 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R B' L F U L2 R2 U' L R' 
88. 11.24 D B2 U F U2 F' B U' B' L D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 
89. 13.20 R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R' B' R U F L' R2 B' R U' F 
90. 11.64 B D2 L2 B' L D' F B2 R' F U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 D' R2 
91. 12.03 D2 U2 F2 R B2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 L' F D2 B' L' B2 R' F2 D' U' F' 
92. (9.63) B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F' D' F D' R' B2 D2 U R2 
93. (9.66) U' B2 R2 L F' B U2 L' D R L2 D2 F L2 F2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B 
94. 11.61 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' R2 F D2 U2 F' L B' L' 
95. 11.22 U2 L R2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R F R' D2 F' L2 R U R 
96. 11.79 D L2 F' B2 U R' F2 L B2 U D2 L2 B R2 B R2 B D2 F' D2 R2 
97. 13.96 U2 L2 R2 D F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U L' D U2 B R' U2 B' F2 U L2 
98. 11.70 F D2 F R2 D2 B F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 U' R F2 L2 F D' R2 B 
99. 11.44 R2 L' D R2 U2 R U F' R' B U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 
100. 10.87 R U2 L B2 L2 B' U' R' U D' L2 F2 U2 F L2 B D2 F' L2 U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2014)

First sub-40 avg5 in a while:
38.59, (1:01.87), 39.96, 38.12, (36.25) = 38.89


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2014)

37.76 4x4 with Double Parity


----------



## Carrot (Jan 11, 2014)

Some people are saying this is UWR so I better post it here. I don't believe them though, Ranzha is faster he has 4.66 avg12 or something....

1. 3.889 L' R L B' L B U L' U'
2. (8.076) L U' R L' B R' L' U B'
3. 5.542 L B' L U L' U' L' B' L
4. (2.675) L' U' L B' U B' R L' U
5. 6.555 L' U' L B U' L' U' B L
6. 6.470 L' B L U R U' L' R B'
7. 4.078 L R U' R L' U' R B R
8. 2.886 L' R U L' B' U' R U' R
9. 5.178 L R' U' L' U' B' R B L'
10. 5.655 L' B' L U' B' U' R' B' U
11. 4.654 L B R U' R' L' R' U B'
12. 4.785 B U' R U' R L' R L' R

that's 4.97 skewb avg12

EDIT: the 2.886 was 5.20 tps


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> Average of 5: 26.78
> 1. 26.74 F2 u' B2 u U2 B2 f' u R' U2 u R2 r2 u D B' L' u2 r2 R2 L' u B' u' r R' U' R' f' D' R' F2 f r2 U2 B' R2 U L2 U
> 2. (29.81) F r R' U D L r2 R2 B F D' F' U f2 u R L r' D B' U2 L2 r2 D' B' U' B' f' L' f' D r2 F r' L' D2 f2 F' U' D
> 3. 27.49 u f' D U' R u D r L U2 u' R2 U L' B2 f F U R' L' f B' F2 u2 f2 U2 f R' u2 U B2 U2 D R' B D2 L2 R' f D
> ...



wat


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2014)

55.44 PLL time attack OH


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 55.44 PLL time attack OH



0_o

My best is 1:18, and I thought that was good.


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm sub-20 again!
E: 16.82 single. Not great, but had one of the shortest last layers I've ever done (did WV and got a PLL skip ).


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> Average of 5: 26.78
> 1. 26.74 F2 u' B2 u U2 B2 f' u R' U2 u R2 r2 u D B' L' u2 r2 R2 L' u B' u' r R' U' R' f' D' R' F2 f r2 U2 B' R2 U L2 U
> 2. (29.81) F r R' U D L r2 R2 B F D' F' U f2 u R L r' D B' U2 L2 r2 D' B' U' B' f' L' f' D r2 F r' L' D2 f2 F' U' D
> 3. 27.49 u f' D U' R u D r L U2 u' R2 U L' B2 f F U R' L' f B' F2 u2 f2 U2 f R' u2 U B2 U2 D R' B D2 L2 R' f D
> ...



how, just how??!! that is so crazy, you so deserve the WR . . .


----------



## Username (Jan 11, 2014)

1.34 3x3 WR single lol

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=362&cat=1&rnd=1


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

Username said:


> 1.34 3x3 WR single lol
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=362&cat=1&rnd=1


 someone got a 1.14 WR at Berlin Cube Day a few weeks back, so this is only NAR ^^


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 0_o
> 
> My best is 1:18, and I thought that was good.



zeri has a 48 though


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2014)

wat and this is almost 2 years old

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9UDMLtrvB8


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

1:10.29, 45.61, 51.89 = 55.93 Mo3
Two consecutive sub-1s 

E: Hi uva
41.79 (1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -3) / (4, -2) / (0, -4) / (1, -4) / (4, 0) / 

(-4,4) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-4) / (1,2) / (-3,-3) /
(0,-4) /
(1,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) /
/ (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) /
(-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) /


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wat and this is almost 2 years old
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9UDMLtrvB8



Those were prepared scrambles. He did have a 7.6x avg12 on cam though.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 11, 2014)

Went to and won my first comp: South African open. First competition in Africa.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2014)

Yaay 51.46 OH PLL time attack


----------



## drzuby (Jan 11, 2014)

Jakub Kipa European Record 3x3 with feet 36.21
35.78, 33.91, 38.94 = 36.21


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

1.87 2x2 ao5 :O

PB by like .04 or something.

Scrambles were lol. Three were one look CLL cases with 1 or 2 move layers, and the other two were LL skips.. Wtf


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

28. 36.10 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)

Really easy cubeshape (three moves), one move CO, one edge to orient, first layer skip, no parity on LL.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> My pin order is from iiTimer, it's Us, Rs, Ds, Ls, UL, UR, DR, DL, ALL UP, ALL DOWN. Do most do that?



That's the standard Jaap order, so yeah 

My accomplishment:
7x7x7: 6:22.64, (5:52.56), 6:22.07, (6:48.78), 6:22.34
PB single, Mo3 (6:12.42, solves 1-3), and Ao5 (6:22.35).
Finally hitting mean worthy times.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I like skoob.
> number of times: 112/112
> best time: 1.98
> worst time: 13.79
> ...



You got me on this. Did skewb today, recorded most of it…

*PB Average of 5: 5.946* (#40-44, on cam)
PB Average of 12: 7.095 (#36-47, so close to you, started recording on #38, so I'll upload those 10 plus the 2 after that and calculate that average )
_PB Average of 25: 7.509 _(#62-86, not gonna upload cuz long)
PB Average of 50: 7.712 (#6-55, uggghh so close)
PB Average of 100: 8.062 (GRRRRR I FAILED AT THE END SO BAD solves 88-96)



Spoiler



Skewb PB Average of 100: 8.062
1. 5.626 B L' U B' U B U L' U L U R' L' B R' 
2. 7.248 L' R' U R' L' R L U R' U L' U B' R' L' 
3. 11.113 R' B' R U' L' R B U L' U L R L' U' B' 
4. 10.857 U R' U B' U' R' U R' B' U' R U L B L' 
5. 10.958 U L B' L R B' L' U' L U B R L U' L 
6. 5.295 R L U B' R' U R L' R U R' L' U R U 
7. 5.592 B' L R' L B L' R L B' U R U' L B' U 
8. 11.011 R L' U L R U' R U' L U B' R' U L U' 
9. 8.099 L R L' U B' R U B R' U' R' B' L' B L' 
10. 6.711 U' L' U' L' U' L R L R L R' B L R' U 
11. 5.674 U' B R' U' L B U R' U' B R L' R' U' R 
12. 10.017 U R B R' B R' U R' L B U R' B' R' U 
13. 9.043 U L' R U' R' B U B' U R U' B' L' U L 
14. 6.901 U' R' L' R' B L B U' L U' B L' R L' R' 
15. 5.159 U' L U' R B L B' U B L' B' U L' U' R' 
16. 8.352 U' L' U R L B' L' U' B' L' R L' U B' R 
17. 7.346 B' U' R' L R' L B' R' U' L' R U' R U L 
18. 7.538 L' B U L U' R' U B U' L B' R' L B' U 
19. 9.509 L' B' R U R L' R' U' L U' R' B' R' U' R 
20. 8.396 R B U' B R' L' B' R' L B' L U R B' U 
21. 6.240 R' U B' R' B U L' R' B' R' U' L' B L' B' 
22. 7.284 L R' B R' U R L B' U' B' U' L B L' U' 
23. 5.609 U B L U B' L' R' B' R U' R U R L' R' 
24. 10.003 B R' U R' L' U' R U' B U B' L U' L' U' 
25. 8.566 B L U' L' B' R' B U L' R U R U' B L' 
26. 7.363[l5c case i knew ] L R' L' B U' R' L' R U B L' B R' L' U' 
27. 6.805 B' R B' R' U R' B R L B R' U R' U' B' 
28. 8.743 B' U L B U B' R L B L' U' B' U B L 
29. 10.221 U' L R L' U L' R' L' U' B U L' B U' B 
30. 9.361 B' R U' B' L' U B' L U' L' B' L' B' R' B' 
31. 8.163 B' U' R B L U B' U R L' B' U L U B 
32. 6.671 R' U B U' L U' R L R' U' L U L U R 
33. 8.162 U' B' R B' U' B' U B' R U R' B' L' U' R 
34. 8.229 L U' B' U R' B R L B' L U L B' U' R' 
35. 9.283 B R' B U' R' U R' L' R' U' B' L B' R' U' 
36. 4.910 B' L' B' R' U R' B' R' L R' U L B' L' B 
37. 7.523 L U R U B U R U' R' L R' U B' R U 
38. 8.058 U' L U L' U B L R' L U L' R' U' R' U' 
39. 12.048 R U L' U' R' U' R L' R U' R' U L' R' U 
*40. (4.673) L' B' L B R B' U' B' U B' L' U' B L' U 
41. 5.894 B' R' L U' L' R' B' R' U R L' R B' L' U 
42. 9.480 R B U B U' L B U' L U R' L B' U' B 
43. 5.556 L B' L' B' L U' B R' U B R U' R' B' U' 
44. 6.388 U' L B' L' B' U' B R B R U R' U B' L' *
45. 11.776 B L U R' U B' U' L B' U' R L B' R U' 
46. (4.639) R L' U' R' U B' U' L' B' U B L R B' U' 
47. 6.693 B' U L' B R U L U' R U' B' R B L' B 
48. 6.567 L' U B L' R' U' R L' U L B U' B' U' L 
49. 8.388 U R U' L R L' R' L' U' R U' B R' U R' 
50. 8.909 R B' U B' L' U L U' R L' B' R' B L U 
51. 8.710 B' U' L' R' L' U L R B' L B' L' U L R 
52. 7.951 R' U B' R' U' B' L R B' R' L' B' R' L U' 
53. 8.055 U' R U' R' U B L' R B R' L' U' R' U' R 
54. 7.534 U R L' R L U' B' L' B' U' L' U L' B' L' 
55. 9.286 L U' B' L B U' L U L' B R' U' B' L B 
56. (12.238) B R U' L' B U R L' R' U' B' U L B' U 
57. 8.570 U B' U R U' B' L' B R' B L' R' B' R L 
58. (2.546) U' B R' U' R L R B R B U R U' B' L' 
59. 10.362 U B U' R B L' U L' U R U' L' B R B' 
60. 7.867 U R B R' L' B R' L' R' L' R L R' L R 
61. (15.704) B' R U B' L' B L' B U' R U' R L' U R 
_62. 6.810 R' U R' L R B' U' R L U' R U R U' L' 
63. 7.604 U R U' R U' R' L R' B' L' B' L' B' R' U 
64. 6.864 B L U' B' U' B U R' U L' B L' U' L' B' 
65. 10.043 B L' R' B L U R U' R' U B' L' B L' R' 
66. 5.938 R' B R' L R' U L U' L U' R' B' U L' U' 
67. 7.962 L R U R' L' B' R' L' R' U' B' L U' L' B' 
68. 7.614 L' R B U B R' B' U' L' B R B L R U' 
69. 6.176 R' B L' U B' U R' L' U R U' L' R L' B' 
70. (13.437[fell outta hands shouldve been 6-7]) B' U B R' U B' U' L R' B' L' R B' L' U' 
71. 6.088 L' R L B L R' L' B' R U' B U' R' U' B' 
72. 7.814 U' B' U' L' B U' R' L B' U' B' L' R B' R' 
73. 6.644 R' L R' U' R' L U' R U' B U R' U' B' L' 
74. 9.404 U' R' L R B' U R' U' L' U B U R' U' L 
75. 7.168 B R U B' R U B' R U R B' U' R' B L 
76. 8.835[ L' R B L B' U' R U R L B R' U' R U'] B' U' B U L U L' U B' R L' R L U' B 
77. 6.072 U' B L U' L B L R' L' U' B U L R' L 
78. 8.872 L' R B' U L' R' B U B R' U' B' R L' U' 
79. (4.784) U B R U' R U' R B L B' U' L R' U' L' 
80. 10.204 U' R B U R L' B L' U' B' U' B U' L' U 
81. 5.343 R B R L B' R' B L R B' R L' R' B' U' 
82. 5.639 U' L R' L' R B U' B U' B U R' U' B' L' 
83. 10.930 R B' U L' B L U L B U' R' L' R' B' U 
84. 7.116 B' R U' L U' R U B U' B R' U' L' B U 
85. 6.386 R L U' R' L B U B' R U' R B' R' L' B' 
86. 8.431 B' U' L' B U' B L' B' L' R L' U L' R L' _
87. 8.418 L R' U B' U R' B' R' L B L B' L B R 
88. (13.262) U L' U R L' R' L' B R' L' R' L B' R' B' 
89. 9.676 B R' U L U' R' B' U' R B L' R U B U 
90. 9.851 R B R' U R U B R' U' B' R L U B L' 
91. 9.125 L' R L R' L' U B R B R B' L B U' L' 
92. (14.364) B' L U B' L' R L' B U R' B' R U R' L' 
93. 10.402 B' R U' L' U B' U L' B U' R' L R U' L' 
94. 9.314 U L' R' L R B' R' L R' U L R U B L 
95. 9.092 R' B' L' R' B R B R' U B L B' L R' U 
96. 10.665 U B' L U' R U L' B' U R U R U L' R' 
97. 7.199 L' R B' U' R L B' U L B R U' B R' U 
98. (4.736) L B' L' B L' R L R' U B R U' L B' L' 
99. 7.845 B L U R' L' U' B U B L' R B L' B' L 
100. 8.399 R B L U' L' R' B' L' R L' B L B L U



EDIT: My former PBs:

6.84 ao5, 8.24 ao12, idk ao25, 9.4x ao50, 9.9x ao100.

L O L W A T

btw, this is with my new skewb with ball bearings, but my former PBs were 2 days ago with this, too, so idk what happened xD


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 11, 2014)

9.43 official average.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> 9.43 official average.



Not you too


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 11, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> 9.43 official average.


Gjjjjjjjjj


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 11, 2014)

9.03 avg12 on cam with two counting 10s...

Upload?


----------



## KCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

On cam:
Average of 5: 28.861
1. 28.839 Rw' F Rw2 R' F R2 B Rw2 R' U' Rw2 U' Fw F' Uw F2 Uw2 F Uw' L B2 R2 D' Fw' B R2 Uw' R2 D' L Fw D' Rw R2 B2 R' U2 F2 B D' 
2. (25.837) Fw U' Fw Uw' U' B2 F2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Uw L2 U' Fw2 L' Rw2 D' Fw D' R2 F' U' D Uw' Rw' R2 D' Uw' R2 Uw' F L2 R' Fw' L F2 R Fw 
3. (42.115) F' L Rw R D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw L' Rw' D' R' Fw D U2 Rw' L2 Fw' U Rw2 L2 Fw' U' Uw R2 F' U' D Rw2 Fw' U Fw Rw2 Uw U' L Uw R' U' Fw 
4. 30.937 R2 F' L' Uw2 U2 L' U Uw2 L Rw2 F2 L2 Fw' D2 R2 D' Fw' L2 D2 R B' Uw2 D' B R2 Uw2 L F D Fw' Uw F' D Rw' R' B2 L U2 R2 D 
5. 26.808 Uw' D' Fw' D2 Fw' Uw' Rw U Rw' F' B L' U Fw Uw U' F2 Uw B D2 L Fw B2 Rw L' Uw' U' B2 U F D' R2 L' Rw F' U' Uw' L2 B2 Rw


----------



## David1994 (Jan 11, 2014)

14.47 average of 12 (3x3)

PB.


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

KCuber said:


> On cam:
> Average of 5: 28.861
> 1. 28.839 Rw' F Rw2 R' F R2 B Rw2 R' U' Rw2 U' Fw F' Uw F2 Uw2 F Uw' L B2 R2 D' Fw' B R2 Uw' R2 D' L Fw D' Rw R2 B2 R' U2 F2 B D'
> 2. (25.837) Fw U' Fw Uw' U' B2 F2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Uw L2 U' Fw2 L' Rw2 D' Fw D' R2 F' U' D Uw' Rw' R2 D' Uw' R2 Uw' F L2 R' Fw' L F2 R Fw
> ...



wut


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 11, 2014)

0.905 PLL parity on cam. 1.81 OLL parity, but slightly bad timer stop so I'll do a frame count later.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 0.905 PLL parity on cam. 1.81 OLL parity, but slightly bad timer stop so I'll do a frame count later.



Fast!
Lucas parity?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 11, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Fast!
> Lucas parity?



Thanks, it's r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 x' U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U2


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 12, 2014)

2-5 relay first sub 3 

1. 2:58.050 
2) U2 R2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U 
3) U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 B2 F' U2 R B' R B' L D' B2 R U F 
4) F L F u' F' B f2 L' f2 D L2 R' F' r2 L2 R2 f' u f2 u2 r' F2 f2 R F r' u2 U' F2 B2 U2 u2 F2 U' F L f2 L' F' B' 
5) d L B2 b2 U l' B2 u b' l' L F L l' U2 b2 L B' b f' r' U2 F' f2 b L2 B' F2 R' l u2 R l' L' U2 L' f L2 l' U' R' b U' l2 F2 U' L2 l b l b' B2 u' L' f F L' F' u2 f'


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 12, 2014)

Finally sub 1:50 ao12 on 5x5

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-12
avg of 12: 1:49.76

Time List:
1. 1:47.15 f2 r2 F2 D' R' U' R2 B' b' d r' U2 L2 r' R' b F2 R' u' L2 D f' d2 l' B R2 U F' R' B b F2 u' D2 U' B r' B2 F' f' l2 R u L' U2 b2 U F' d' u R r2 U' u2 B2 R b' F L2 d 
2. 1:42.61 R2 d l' f2 R b' B2 l' u f' b2 u2 b' u2 R2 d2 L R U B' D' u' U' B2 R' f b2 B R f2 R' D2 U' b2 r' L' f' B2 u2 F' u' f' L2 d l u L2 d L' b2 F R2 f2 D' R u2 d f F2 d' 
3. 1:53.59 r2 F u2 F f l2 F' d b f' r D' l d2 F b r' R l u2 d B2 R' l2 r' f u U D' F d2 B' u2 f d f F' U' D2 d' u B' L u l2 D F l2 B L' d r U' u f B d L2 D' f2 
4. 1:53.10 l' d l' U2 B' f' R' l2 u' D F d F D2 F2 f U u2 L2 F B' b l2 R' D' B' U' F B' r R2 L D2 r u' U' b d' u B2 U' R U' f2 u' F L B' u' U L2 b2 L' u r' d' l' D2 l' u' 
5. (1:39.21) f2 B2 L' b' f r l' f r2 b f2 d2 R2 D' R2 r' B' R' B' D' d2 B2 F D2 U R B' R' L2 F' d R F' b' u r B D' r U2 b2 f d' l b2 u' L r' u2 f r B f' d L u B2 F2 r R2 
6. 2:04.70 l2 b2 R2 l F2 R' l r2 B' u' r' L' l' d' D' L' U r2 R' u2 r' B' r L U' d D2 R' L l B' U2 u' L f l2 b' u2 d r' f' D2 R2 f2 L2 u' r L' F' f' r' D2 L b d2 B' F2 d u' L' 
7. 1:54.25 d2 l F' B2 R B' D2 f b F2 R2 r2 d2 r2 d' B2 L' D2 r' D' R' d2 D' l d l2 f D2 b l b' U u' L' r' d2 l2 F r' B r L U2 L' U R' U B' d' u' B' d2 r B D2 L2 l R2 D2 r 
8. 1:44.38 B' L2 u f R2 r F' d F' b2 l' u' D L2 r2 u U2 L' r l' f2 r f' l' b u2 F' R2 u2 F' f2 d' L2 U2 D u L2 F d l' f L2 f2 l u' L2 B U r' L f' F' R u2 D2 L d2 U' L2 D' 
9. 1:48.82 D2 f2 R L2 f2 F d R' L2 D' b2 U2 D2 f b R2 b' r' R u U2 b2 r2 b' F2 L' B f2 b2 R D' R U2 R2 u l2 L' R' u' r R' D2 U2 d' F' d2 f' r2 u' U l B2 f U' L2 B D' L2 r b 
10. (DNF(2:02.20)) U2 l u F' u2 R' b2 u' b' l2 L2 B' u r R2 U2 u F' d' B' u2 R b' d2 b d' U' r u L' l' U2 B2 u F r2 u' f' d' B2 F' u R u l2 u l r2 D2 f2 d2 U R2 l u' R' d D' l' b' 
11. 1:45.73 L b' L2 R2 F l2 b f' d F' R' L2 F' U2 L' f' l' d' f2 b l' b F2 R2 D' r2 f L' F U2 b2 F' L' B2 F2 d u2 R' d L2 l d r' f2 F2 D U' u d' F2 U F' l b' r' F2 d2 D' r b' 
12. 1:43.31 b' L' F U' b l' r2 f' U' l2 L' R' b u' F l' F U u' b L2 u L l' f' F2 B' b D2 l2 B' b' D' u l' U f u2 r2 U2 R L' D2 l' R u' d2 R f' r2 B2 F2 u' d' f l' b' L U2 d'


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 12, 2014)

Got a 3.73 2x2 single with dayan 2x2.


----------



## Username (Jan 12, 2014)

1:30.81 5x5 PB single


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 12, 2014)

Username said:


> 1:30.81 5x5 PB single



Nice Kim! I got a 1.23.xx on my last comp LOL wich is overal pb


----------



## Username (Jan 12, 2014)

solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:18.27
worst: 1:49.38

avg of 5
current: 1:40.06 (σ = 2.40)
best: 1:31.02 (σ = 3.06)

avg of 12
current: 1:36.08 (σ = 4.29)
best: 1:36.08 (σ = 4.29)

Average: 1:36.08 (σ = 4.29)
Mean: 1:35.70

Megaminx PB's


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 12, 2014)

first sub 18 mean of 100, I think I'm sub 18 globally. 

Edit:

first sub 25 AO5 OH, also first sub 20, 19.68, single after like a dozen sub 20.5s.
Average: 24.59

20.30 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B' F' L' D' U L F2 U' R' D2 U2
33.50 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U F R2 F2 D2 R' D2 F' R' F U'
24.46 U L2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 U L2 D L' U2 R2 F D2 F D2 R B' D2 U'
24.38 R2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 B D' F2 L D2 F2 L F U B' R2
24.03 D' L2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' F D' F2 L' U2 F' R2 D L'


----------



## imvelox (Jan 12, 2014)

Skewb WR Average: 7.34 Marco Rota (Italy)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=365&cat=20&rnd=1


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yaay 51.46 OH PLL time attack



What? How on earth is that possible?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> What? How on earth is that possible?



Exactly what I think of the UWR.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 12, 2014)

First LL skip.
I accidentally misplaced a pair in the wrong slot, and the correction was an LL skip.
Untimed


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

9.03 nl OH single


----------



## imvelox (Jan 12, 2014)

8x8 Single: 6:44.74 

On video, but...wat


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 9.03 nl OH single



Gj Wr tie

That isn't your PB right? I thought I remember you had an 8.xy


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Exactly what I think of the UWR.



The UWR is...?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> The UWR is...?





antoineccantin said:


> zeri has a 48 though



Reading is a virtue :|


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> The UWR is...?


From a few pages back:


antoineccantin said:


> zeri has a 48 though


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2014)

Getting much more comfortable with CLL now.
Times: 240/240
Average: 3.68
Best: 0.77
Worst: 11.43
Mean: 3.70
Standard Deviation: 0.98



2.58 ao5 in there somewhere along with a 3.16 ao12.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Gj Wr tie
> 
> That isn't your PB right? I thought I remember you had an 8.xy



Yeah, it should be in my sig.



yoshinator said:


> The UWR is...?



Okay, I thought it was 48, but apparently it's 49.56
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yog6w1sAXns

Epic insane turning.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 12, 2014)

yeeeeee

6.14 single on cam with 2gll


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 13, 2014)

Got a 3x3 20.53 single. Cube: Shaung Ren v2


----------



## uvafan (Jan 13, 2014)

wtf, just broke my OH pb avg12 by over a second: 

Average of 12: 17.31
1. 15.92 R' L B2 U' L' R B2 L2 U' F L' R' D2 U' L2 U2 D2 L' R D' B L2 U L' F'
2. 17.08 D' F U' B F U' R2 F' L2 D B F R2 U' F2 D' B R2 F2 R L B' U' B2 R2
3. 17.43 R D2 L2 B U2 D2 L R' U' L' B2 L2 F' D R' U2 R L2 B2 D2 R F' L' R2 F
4. 18.59 R' B' U2 D R2 L B F D F2 B D' R' D2 F D' L2 B D L F' D U' L2 F2
5. 18.19 U2 D' B2 R L' F2 B' R' D L2 B D2 L2 F U2 L' B' L B' F L' B2 U2 R' D
6. 18.77 B' U' B' D2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B L' F L' D U2 L R D U' F R2 U B' R2 F2
7. 15.41 B' F2 U B U' L' B D2 U' R L2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L' D B F R L' F' B R
8. 16.72 L B2 D' L U2 L2 B R F' L' B R' F U2 B D L' U' R U2 B2 L2 D2 B R2
9. (22.69) R2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 R F' D2 R2 B2 F L' F2 R' D U' F L U' F' B2 R2 U' F'
10. 19.38 U2 L R' F L' B' U R' F' R' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B U2 D2 L' F' D L' D U' R'
11. 15.63 B' D2 L F2 R B F' R' L D2 L' F D2 U2 B U D L2 U2 B F' U' R L B2
12. (15.29) L R F' D2 L D' F B L2 F2 D F2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 F R L2 U' R2 F2

I was in beast mode, I guess.

EDIT:
wtf 19.12 avg50
19.76 avg100, finally sub20 
but that means the other avg50 was like 20.4, so still much room for improvement... psyched about sub20 and the avg50 and avg12 though!


----------



## qaz (Jan 13, 2014)

15.04 13.30 (17.46) 15.84 (12.16) 15.26 13.12 13.81 15.38 17.20 16.63 13.41 = 14.90 avg12

finally. two pll skips (12.16 and 13.12)

E: rolled to 14.83: (12.16) 15.26 13.12 13.81 15.38 (17.20) 16.63 13.41 15.14 15.49 15.52 14.52


----------



## Riley (Jan 13, 2014)

First skewb avg100 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.32
worst time: 21.09

current avg5: 10.94 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 10.03 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 12.27 (σ = 2.24)
best avg12: 11.52 (σ = 2.73)

current avg100: 13.39 (σ = 2.55)
best avg100: 13.39 (σ = 2.55)

session avg: 13.39 (σ = 2.55)
session mean: 13.40

Couldn't manage a sub-10 avg5... Definitely next time.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 13, 2014)

This probably doesn't qualify as an accomplishment, but I got the exact same time twice in a row on 3x3.
1. 17.83 B2 L2 U F2 D U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 L D2 F U B L2 U' B2 U B' 
2. 17.83 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D L2 U L U F' U B2 L D2 B2 D F2


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> This probably doesn't qualify as an accomplishment, but I got the exact same time twice in a row on 3x3.
> 1. 17.83 B2 L2 U F2 D U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 L D2 F U B L2 U' B2 U B'
> 2. 17.83 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D L2 U L U F' U B2 L D2 B2 D F2



Done that before. I did it with 3.33 on 2x2... 3 times in a row.. The standard deviation was zero XD


----------



## MM99 (Jan 13, 2014)

got some zz pbs today a 16.66 single and a 25.xx avg of 12 really excited considering this is the first time I've actually practiced zz for more than 10 minutes in row


----------



## ottozing (Jan 13, 2014)

5.935 L2 D' R' L2 F U F D2 B' L U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 

z y2
R' F R U2 R' F R' y R U' R2' F R (XXcross)
y L U2 L' (F2L-1)
U R U R' U R U' R' (F2L-2)
r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R U (LL)

lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 13, 2014)

11.74 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L F2 R' U L2 B F R' F L' D2

Finally. Old PB single was a 11.90 from 4 months ago and I wasn't sub 25 then. PLL skip. Also 17.35 Avg of 50.

Edit - 17.22 MO100. Full second faster than my PB that I broke yesterday.


----------



## Username (Jan 13, 2014)

6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2 

x2 y
U2 L F' R' D2
y' R U' R' y U' R' U' R
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
y' U R' U' R
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'



E: WTF next solve

6.20 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' R' F U' F' L2 D2 F' L2 R 

D R D2 R2' F'
I solved blue red first, LL was OLLskip U-perm

Can't find solution for the second one 



E2: *HOLY WTF*

Average of 5: 7.36
1. 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2 
2. (6.20) F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' R' F U' F' L2 D2 F' L2 R 
3. 8.22 D' R' F' R2 F' R' D R L2 F U' B2 U' D F2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 B2 
4. (10.96) U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L' F' U2 L' R2 U' R' B D' L2 
5. 7.05 D2 F2 R B2 R D2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 U' B U F2 L' D2 B R' D' U' 

the 7: 

y
B2 F L F R' L U' L' D' 
U' R U2 R2' U' R
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
R U' R U R U' R' 
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M'

Still trying to find solutions for the 6's
Ridiculous scrambles


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> E2: *HOLY WTF*
> 
> Average of 5: 7.36
> 1. 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> ...



HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO BEAT THIS? Q_Q


----------



## Username (Jan 13, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO BEAT THIS? Q_Q



I bet you could do better with those scrambles. Seriously.


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> E2: *HOLY WTF*
> 
> Average of 5: 7.36
> 1. 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> ...



wtf. seriously! What sorcery is this? :O
Dude you have improved soo much!


----------



## Username (Jan 13, 2014)

arvind1999 said:


> wtf. seriously! What sorcery is this? :O
> Dude you have improved soo much!



Lol I don't average even remotely close to this. I need someone fast to try those scrambles...

E: found solution to first solve, editing first post now


----------



## uvafan (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> Average of 5: 7.36
> 1. 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> 2. (6.20) F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' R' F U' F' L2 D2 F' L2 R
> ...


wat, crazy!


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> Lol I don't average even remotely close to this. I need someone fast to try those scrambles...
> 
> E: found solution to first solve, editing first post now



(6.96), 9.24, 8.71, 9.81, (10.52)= 9.25

The first scramble is so lol xD
2 move First block


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> *HOLY WTF*Average of 5: 7.36
> 1. 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> 2. (6.20) F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' R' F U' F' L2 D2 F' L2 R
> 3. 8.22 D' R' F' R2 F' R' D R L2 F U' B2 U' D F2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 B2
> ...



Single is faster than my PB single, avg5 is faster than my PB avg5. What was the avg12?


----------



## Username (Jan 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Single is faster than my PB single, avg5 is faster than my PB avg5. What was the avg12?



9.03


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2014)

8.65, (7.66), 8.50, (10.91), 9.13, 7.70, 7.67, 8.59, 8.07, 9.56, 10.02, 8.81 = 8.67
(9.13), 7.70, (7.67), 8.59, 8.07 = 8.12 

Good


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> 
> x2 y
> U2 L F' R' D2
> ...



WAAAAAT THAT'S ALMOST SUB ME!


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, all this sub-10 stuff's far too trendy. I prefer to buck the trend, and be sup-10.

13.65 PB single fullstep, _not_ NL, I guess. 5 move cross which allowed me to preserve first F2L pair. Making first pair made 2nd pair in top layer. 

I accidentally AUF'd before OLL, despite it already being set up, so U... pause... U' probably added best part of a second to the solve  Can't remember what PLL, but hey - I'm pleased with myself anyway!


----------



## Username (Jan 13, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> WAAAAAT THAT'S ALMOST SUB ME!



Try the scrambles. Please.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> 
> x2 y
> U2 L F' R' D2
> ...



My PB avg5 is still 7.49... And my single was 7.53 until yesterday.... Wat


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> 
> x2 y
> U2 L F' R' D2
> ...


 
Y do i think think this is fake?


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 13, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Y do i think think this is fake?



That is extremely rude.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Y do i think think this is fake?



Probably because of how ridiculous it sounds. I don't think that Kim would lie though... and it's hardly more ridiculous than my avg12.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Probably because of how ridiculous it sounds. I don't think that Kim would lie though... and it's hardly more ridiculous than my avg12.


 my point is whit all this stuff going on with sirwaffle this might be fake^^.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 13, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> That is extremely rude.


How?


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> How?



He has absolutely no proof Kim is cheating. The scrambles are easy and he clearly wrote that before trying them out himself.


----------



## soup (Jan 13, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> That is extremely rude.



Checking out his page

>from ~11 seconds to 7.36
>9.06 official to 6.2
>In ~65 days

I second with Antonie, this guy is lying through his teeth. I'd bet money this guy is lying.

What is it with all this (suspected) fakery lately?


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 13, 2014)

soup said:


> Checking out his page
> 
> >from ~11 seconds to 7.36
> >in ~65 days
> ...



You have no idea how fast he has been improving. I'd bet money he breaks the NR in his next comp.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 13, 2014)

soup said:


> Checking out his page
> 
> >from ~11 seconds to 7.36
> >9.06 official to 6.2
> ...



>Because competition times are totally representative of what someone will get on stupidly easy scrambles at home


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> You have no idea how fast he has been improving. I'd bet money he breaks the NR in his next comp.



finish NR is EZ even I have a better result then that ( not a big difference  ) and kim( who I assume is faster than me ) can easily beat it


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 13, 2014)

soup said:


> What is it with all this (suspected) fakery lately?


The forum hivemind has realised (or at least re-realised) that, pretty unsurprisingly, it's easy to fake a 3x3 solve. Therefore everyone else has decided that (out of jealousy, cynicism, whatever else idk) people aren't allowed to lay claim to a lucky average without being shot down as 'fake'.

Afaik, Kim's never tried to pull anything like this in the past - why shouldn't we trust him? I mean, if someone has a history of fake solves then I could understand, but why him? Because the possible actions of other cubers recently have cast a bad light over the community? It all seems ridiculous to me...

By the way, awesome average Kim. At this rate it won't be too long before you can get this average on a non-ridiculous set of scrambles.


----------



## soup (Jan 13, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> >Because competition times are totally representative of what someone will get on stupidly easy scrambles at home



>gets lucky 5 times in a row, avg goes down by ~33%

ok



ryanj92 said:


> The forum hivemind has realised (or at least re-realised) that, pretty unsurprisingly, it's easy to fake a 3x3 solve. Therefore everyone else has decided that (out of jealousy, cynicism, whatever else idk) people aren't allowed to lay claim to a lucky average without being shot down as 'fake'.



Well, if there's really no proof of it aside from his word alone, and the most recent comp shows that he normally gets nowhere near what he said, you can understand why I'd be very skeptical of a sudden ~33% improvement. 



> Afaik, Kim's never tried to pull anything like this in the past - why shouldn't we trust him? I mean, if someone has a history of fake solves then I could understand, but why him?



It'd be easier to get away with it as a "trusted member of the community".


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> My PB avg5 is still 7.49... And my single was 7.53 until yesterday.... Wat



Uh you have sub 7s on video though...



Antonie faz fan said:


> Y do i think think this is fake?



Because you're jealous he's faster than you..


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> The forum hivemind has realised (or at least re-realised) that, pretty unsurprisingly, it's easy to fake a 3x3 solve. Therefore everyone else has decided that (out of jealousy, cynicism, whatever else idk) people aren't allowed to lay claim to a lucky average without being shot down as 'fake'.
> 
> Afaik, Kim's never tried to pull anything like this in the past - why shouldn't we trust him? I mean, if someone has a history of fake solves then I could understand, but why him? Because the possible actions of other cubers recently have cast a bad light over the community? It all seems ridiculous to me...
> 
> By the way, awesome average Kim. At this rate it won't be too long before you can get this average on a non-ridiculous set of scrambles.



I don't think sir waffle has ever posted fake solves but to allot of people her solve looked fake. and also she had a vid wich makes in relation to the solves of kim it is very harder to fake a solve. and just don't say look at the scrambles he might just have collected some EZ scrambles and place random times behind them.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I don't think sir waffle has ever posted fake solves but to allot of people her solve looked fake. and also she had a vid wich makes in relation to the solves of kim it is very harder to fake a solve. and just don't say look at the scrambles he might just have collected some EZ scrambles and place random times behind them.



Dude, look, just because one person posts a fake solve doesn't mean EVERYONE else is suddenly gonna start posting fake solves.


----------



## KongShou (Jan 13, 2014)

Im not gonna believe Kim. Cos I hate him for improving so fast and being so much ahead of me. I'm still trying to get another sub10 ao5, and closest ive been to is 10.5ish. Screw him.
#jealous 
#羡慕嫉妒恨#


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dude, look, just because one person posts a fake solve doesn't mean EVERYONE else is suddenly gonna start posting fake solves.



I didn't said that. what I want to point out is kim might be faking for the same reason as you. and the times just seem unrealistic I know he improves allot and really fast but this is just over the top.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I didn't said that. what I want to point out is kim might be faking for the same reason as you. and the times just seem unrealistic I know he improves allot and really fast but this is just over the top.



Sigh....believe what you will.


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 13, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I didn't said that. what I want to point out is kim might be faking for the same reason as you. and the times just seem unrealistic I know he improves allot and really fast but this is just over the top.



You jelly?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> You jelly?



what?


----------



## soup (Jan 13, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> what?



They're falling back on the old "you're just jealous!" excuse since they've got nothing in their favor. A video upload or even a photograph would make it believable..


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2014)

soup said:


> They're falling back on the old "you're just jealous!" excuse since they've got nothing in their favor. A video upload or even a photograph would make it believable..



why would I be jealous? i am bumbed that he is faster than me when 8 months ago he wasn't but i am not jealous. ok he is fast good for him but i am not jealous and never would cubing is for fun and idk how fast i am compared to other people.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 13, 2014)

8.51 ao50

Think I'm sub-9 now.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Uh you have sub 7s on video though...


He probably meant 6.53. It's unlikely he had an Ao5 faster than his PB single.

I think this looks too good to be legit. I would've said that even without what's been happening recently. Well maybe I wouldn't have said it, but I certainly would've thought it.

An accomplishment, as this is the accomplishment thread: I did a PLL time attack. Last time I tried one I got half way through and then realised I didn't know G perms. Time was 1:00.01


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 13, 2014)

best avg5: 18.79 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 19.22 (σ = 0.69)

Am I finally sub 20 now? *sigh*


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 13, 2014)

soup said:


> It'd be easier to get away with it as a "trusted member of the community".


Seriously, you people won't trust anyone, will you? 
It's really irritating to see all this happening. It's one thing to say 'well anyone can fake a solve' but it takes a few more brain cells to realise that posting fake solves is a sure-fire way to create this unnecessary tension in the community, guarantee a bad reputation for yourself, and a lack of trust in any of your further accomplishments. I think in saying all of this you're insulting the intelligence of Kim, and everyone else who regularly posts genuine accomplishments regularly in this thread.



soup said:


> A video upload or even a photograph would make it believable..


Why? Chris and Tim have shown between them in the past couple of days that both of these things can be faked pretty convincingly...



KongShou said:


> Im not gonna believe Kim. Cos I hate him for improving so fast and being so much ahead of me. I'm still trying to get another sub10 ao5, and closest ive been to is 10.5ish. Screw him.
> #jealous
> #羡慕嫉妒恨#


I laughed


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 13, 2014)

soup said:


> >gets lucky 5 times in a row, avg goes down by ~33%
> OK...



Your ignorance astounds me. 

Comparing official pbs with comp pbs is more often than not a useless exercise. 11.06 is by no means a good average for Kim (sorry, but I'm sure he agrees) so to compare that with his now pb average months after his 11.06 - especially as he is known for is phenomenal progress - is stupid.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 13, 2014)

soup said:


> Well, fair enough, but in this case we've got no proof of validity aside from his word alone that he got lucky 5 times in a row and managed to shave 33% off his average in 65 days. The only points I've seen brought up are that he is a "trustworthy member of the community" and "would never do that", or silly flim-flam excuses like "ur jealous lol".
> 
> Yeah, I just saw that in the other thread.
> 
> Well, that certainly wasn't my intention, so my apologies~ if it seems like I'm doing that.



It really doesn't come across as a concern to me, and if it's your 33% figure that's causing you the concern, remember that PB averages =/= global averages =/= competition times. I'm pretty sure his previous PB average was comfortably sub-9. 

Sorry if I've been coming across as snappy or negative, I just feel like if we can't afford Kim a fairly basic level of trust and honesty then there's really not much that can be done unless that is fixed, and it doesn't offer much promise for the rest of us either 

Accomplishment: 6:30.07, 6:25.37, 6:08.33, (6:03.26), (6:32.14) = 6:21.26 average of 5 on 7x7x7. PB by 10 seconds. Tending towards sub-6:30 now, yay. Hopefully sub-6 by Nottingham. Back to clock now


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

KongShou said:


> Im not gonna believe Kim. Cos I hate him for improving so fast and being so much ahead of me. I'm still trying to get another sub10 ao5, and closest ive been to is 10.5ish. Screw him.
> #jealous
> #羡慕嫉妒恨#



I hate that too  when you get two counting sub 10s and then a fricking 12 or something


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I'm pretty sure his previous PB average was comfortably sub-9.


Not really that comfortably; it was 8.96.

Also 44.53 PLL time attack.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 13, 2014)

12.84 PB avg100

Felt like a terrible average, but then again, all of my PBs are terrible so whatever.

Edit: With Weilong V2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2014)

On the bus, I did some OH solves (untimed) and got:
1 OLL skip - > Z-perm
1 OLL skip -> U-perm
1 Fat anti-sune PLL skip
1 Easy COLL - > EPLL skip
3 or 4 easy 2GLLs

all of this within about 25 solves


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 1 OLL skip - > Z-perm
> 1 OLL skip -> Z-perm


Surely that's just two OLL skip -> Z perms? 

Also, 46.83 PLL time attack. Not my best, but except for the V perm it was my best execution yet. Basically no pauses, I even had completely no pauses between some of them. I actually got me H/Z perm execution right too. I don't like double flicking M2, but it's faster. I just don't often get my hand position right before I need to.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 13, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.16
1. (5.23) L' B' R' U B' U R' L R' L B L' B' L' U' 
2. (22.16) L U' L' B R' B U L U' L B R' L R U' 
3. 6.45 R L' U B' L' R B U B' R' U B' U R L 
4. 15.14 L' U' L R B L' U' L' B' R' U R' L' B L' 
5. 8.90 R' L' B' U L U' B' L B R B R' U L' B

I really don't get how Skewb works.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Surely that's just two OLL skip -> Z perms?
> 
> Also, 46.83 PLL time attack. Not my best, but except for the V perm it was my best execution yet. Basically no pauses, I even had completely no pauses between some of them. I actually got me H/Z perm execution right too. I don't like double flicking M2, but it's faster. I just don't often get my hand position right before I need to.



Oops, I meant OLL skip -> U-perm


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

Relearned the Y perm I'd forgotten. It's 16/19, so although it's a bit longer in HTM, it's actually shorter than the standard alg in ETM. It's really similar to my Nb perm (E: one move is different that makes it more like my Gb perm), so I kept failing when trying to relearn it :fp I don't fail it any more though, so I think I've learned it. We'll see tomorrow. I keep locking up two moves from the end which makes timing it a little difficult though.
E: Best execution is still 2.01. Had two 2.04s and two 2.03s. Still can't sub-2 it.
E2: Tried doing it on the WeiLong, failed the first few times because I couldn't control the cube, then 1.84! I still can't control it most of the time, but hopefully I can be a bit more consistent. I have a day off tomorrow, so I can practise more with the WeiLong.
E3: I now know how to do F moves better and can sub-2 this alg whenever I don't fail, which is less and less


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2014)

Username said:


> Average of 5: 7.36
> 1. 6.81 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B' D2
> 2. (6.20) F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' R' F U' F' L2 D2 F' L2 R
> 3. 8.22 D' R' F' R2 F' R' D R L2 F U' B2 U' D F2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 B2
> ...


what the fuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> The forum hivemind has realised (or at least re-realised) that, pretty unsurprisingly, it's easy to fake a 3x3 solve. Therefore everyone else has decided that (out of jealousy, cynicism, whatever else idk) people aren't allowed to lay claim to a lucky average without being shot down as 'fake'.
> 
> Afaik, Kim's never tried to pull anything like this in the past - why shouldn't we trust him? I mean, if someone has a history of fake solves then I could understand, but why him? Because the possible actions of other cubers recently have cast a bad light over the community? It all seems ridiculous to me...
> 
> By the way, awesome average Kim. At this rate it won't be too long before you can get this average on a non-ridiculous set of scrambles.



^

This is completely different to other cases of cheating. You can't call someone out for one lucky average. Kim is likely not cheating. It would be different if Kim constantly posted unbelievable times but he doesn't. The scrambles are stupid. I think it's similar to my 10.3 333 ao5. A good second faster than my previous PB because I had a counting low 9.

I see no reason to doubt Kim


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tim Major for president


----------



## Rnewms (Jan 14, 2014)

Derp.

4x4x4: Best average of 5: 1:14.43
1-5 - (1:06.91) 1:12.31 1:17.54 1:13.43 (2:26.09)

1. 1:06.91 L' Fw2 D' F' Fw B' R' Uw' L' Rw2 D' L' Fw2 Rw2 U Uw2 D L' Uw Fw' R B2 D' Rw2 U' F2 Rw Uw R2 D2 F2 Fw' B U F U' L2 Rw2 R' D
2. 1:12.31 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw' F B2 Rw D' Rw2 Fw D2 F2 D' F2 L Fw2 D2 F L' U2 L2 Uw2 F2 Uw' R' Uw2 D B' Uw' R2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 D Rw2 R2 U Rw' Uw' L2
3. 1:17.54 B' R2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 Uw F Uw D2 Rw2 U' Uw2 B Uw' Fw' U2 L' Fw2 Uw D2 Fw B2 U Uw D2 L' Rw2 Uw' L2 U Fw U2 D' B' Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw' L R
4. 1:13.43 F2 Fw B' L' Rw D B' U Rw F' B' L2 D' L2 B2 U Uw' F' U Uw' D' Rw2 F' L' B2 Rw' D2 L' R2 U2 F2 R U' Rw2 F L' Rw' R2 Fw R'
5. 2:26.09 R' D' Rw2 U2 R' U Uw B2 Rw B L2 R' Uw' Rw' U2 L Fw2 L F' Fw' U2 D2 Rw F Rw F R2 U' Rw U' Uw2 L2 D F Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw F2

Still PB single and average (by 2 seconds and 7 seconds respectively). Also first average with WeiSu.


----------



## Cyclopscow (Jan 14, 2014)

Sub minute 30


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 14, 2014)

11.74 3x3 Ao100 pb. That's about a second of improvement in a year which is good considering the bad year I have had.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 14, 2014)

5x5 PB single 1:05.73 waat

And also 1:17.99 avg12 PB 

1:17.53, 1:18.70, 1:19.74, (1:05.73), (1:22.78), 1:15.80, 1:20.39, 1:18.55, 1:20.37, 1:12.06, 1:16.84, 1:19.90


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 14, 2014)

lol first 6x6 solves since august

3:04.04, 2:42.20, 3:32.13

PB single I think


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 14, 2014)

2x2x2
4.78 ao100 (just PB)

(apparently, the way to get PB's is to not solve that puzzle for 2 months and then decide to do an ao100 out of impulse at 1 in the morning. xD)


----------



## JackJ (Jan 14, 2014)

The speedsolving forums are turning into Salem, 1692. Anyway a while back I posted a 10.63 average of 5 which is stupidly fast for me. Things like this are definitely feasible and Kim has proved he's very fast. 

100% real, I'm sure.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2014)

5x5 pbs/uwrs

(50.11), 54.05, (55.45), 51.81, 52.11 = 52.66

(50.06), 55.63, 58.16, 50.11, 54.05, 55.45, 51.81, 52.11, 57.41, 57.47, (1:02.70), 52.00 = 54.42


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2014)

wat


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 5x5 pbs/uwrs
> 
> (50.11), 54.05, (55.45), 51.81, 52.11 = 52.66
> 
> (50.06), 55.63, 58.16, 50.11, 54.05, 55.45, 51.81, 52.11, 57.41, 57.47, (1:02.70), 52.00 = 54.42



wat


----------



## KongShou (Jan 14, 2014)

Wat 

Cheating


----------



## theace (Jan 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 5x5 pbs/uwrs
> 
> (50.11), 54.05, (55.45), 51.81, 52.11 = 52.66
> 
> (50.06), 55.63, 58.16, 50.11, 54.05, 55.45, 51.81, 52.11, 57.41, 57.47, (1:02.70), 52.00 = 54.42





.__. !


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 14, 2014)

Crazy OH average of 5. I globally still averaging sup 27 and previous PB was 24.29. 2 sub 21s.

AO5 - 22.54

5. 22.74 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R' U2 R' U' R2 L B' D R2 B2
4. 20.66 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U2 B R F2 L' B2 D2 U' B' R2 F' U'
3. 26.32 R2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U B2 U F2 R' B D' L F' U' R D L' U2 L2
2. 20.93 U2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' L' B' R2 L2 U' F D2 F' R' L
1. 23.94 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F R2 D U L' D2 B D2 R B' U


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2014)

I average mid to high 50s at 4x4, or I think I do idk

49.93, 46.02, 50.39, 54.43, 44.20, 56.19

it's about 40 degrees (in my house, celcius) which helps and the WeiSu is finally feeling good but... idk

48.78 ao5, PB by at least 5 seconds I think. (previous PB was with a DaYan MF8 of at least 55 seconds I think)


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2014)

45.06 5x5 single!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 45.06 5x5 single!



o****


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 14, 2014)

3x3 WF 
Decided to do some after like a month of nothing and apparently I improved a lot by doing nothing :tu
The bad times at the start are still the first feet solves i ever did i just havent deleted anything 

number of times: 140/140
best time: 1:06.908 (full step, only had one pll skip in the entire session and it was a 1:3x.xx)
worst time: 3:34.004

current avg5: 1:23.774 (σ = 3.86)
best avg5: 1:16.373 (σ = 3.97)

current avg12: 1:23.652 (σ = 5.26)
best avg12: 1:19.094 (σ = 5.26)

current avg100: 1:34.154 (σ = 12.47)
best avg100: 1:34.154 (σ = 12.47) *Sub OcR single* 

session avg: 1:45.534 (σ = 22.41)
session mean: 1:48.127



Spoiler: Times



3:18.220, 2:26.905, 2:39.170, 3:34.004, 3:09.253, 2:35.862, 2:14.496, 2:32.898, 2:58.282, 2:20.596, 2:19.785, 3:23.848, 2:51.488, 2:26.633, 2:26.454, 2:29.552, 2:56.511, 2:04.486, 2:30.623, 2:55.750, 3:10.089, 2:02.004, 2:06.626, 1:56.787, 2:27.434+, 2:07.634, 2:15.494, 2:12.134, 2:14.932, 2:17.517, 1:58.589, 1:35.256, 1:55.880, 1:57.752, 2:01.484, 1:35.564, 1:36.915, 1:44.933, 1:55.322, 1:26.849, 1:49.624, 1:27.941, 2:07.446, 1:33.798, 1:55.613, 2:00.972+, 1:50.978, 1:55.092, 2:04.268, 1:42.152, 1:40.619, 1:53.654, 1:50.778, 1:49.545, 1:54.056, 1:56.240, 1:52.119, 1:50.513, 1:44.456, 1:41.484, 1:50.277, 1:43.953, 2:11.328, 1:47.095, 1:30.198, 1:47.349, 1:40.823, 1:52.004, 1:40.212, 1:46.479, 1:54.571, 1:31.575, 1:38.440, 1:40.676, 1:32.625, 1:12.365, 1:46.658, 1:47.341, 1:36.036, 1:40.613, 1:53.545, 1:34.177, 1:31.174, 1:43.581, 1:59.974, 1:22.849, 1:22.654, 1:49.012, 1:41.212, 1:30.809, 1:41.717, 1:32.794, 1:21.072, 1:40.537, 1:27.270, 1:29.359, 1:17.785, 1:20.875, 1:10.239, 1:19.445, 1:11.888, 1:25.628, 1:35.926, 1:38.237, 1:12.078, 1:26.203, 1:17.741, 1:24.717, 1:09.042, 1:44.589, 1:19.389, 1:27.782, 1:18.133, 1:15.504, 1:15.637, 1:20.673, 1:07.746, 1:22.322, 1:34.222, 1:14.986, 1:16.283, 1:38.957, 1:31.291, 1:18.893, 1:34.944, 1:26.565, 1:32.227, 1:22.945, 1:16.485, 1:25.755, 1:33.687, 1:14.282, 1:23.439, 1:30.285, 1:26.356, 1:06.908, 1:27.021, 1:24.789, 1:28.590, 1:19.513


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 5x5 pbs/uwrs
> 
> (50.11), 54.05, (55.45), 51.81, 52.11 = 52.66
> 
> (50.06), 55.63, 58.16, 50.11, 54.05, 55.45, 51.81, 52.11, 57.41, 57.47, (1:02.70), 52.00 = 54.42





fazrulz said:


> 45.06 5x5 single!



oh my god what
(sub-1 ao100? )


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> oh my god what
> (sub-1 ao100? )



Yeah 57.46


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 14, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> 3x3 WF
> 
> best avg100: 1:34.154 (σ = 12.47) *Sub OcR single*


OcR it is; at this Wellington comp that better happen.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 45.06 5x5 single!



wat

And I was thinking my 1:12 was good :'(


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 14, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> OcR it is; at this Wellington comp that better happen.



Heres hoping, but i still have a lot of room for improvement especially lookahead cause im so dam far away from the cube


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah 57.46



That's fricken incredible. Congrats


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jan 14, 2014)

top 10 in Asia for sum of single ranks. Not bad.


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

1. 32.74 (-3, 2) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / 
lol

53.59, 1:11.57, _49.16, 1:00.86, (32.74), 56.88, 50.59_, 1:07.90, 1:07.29, 1:13.65, (1:19.37), 47.55 = 46.73 Mo3/_52.21 Ao5_/59.90 Ao12


----------



## Iggy (Jan 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 45.06 5x5 single!



waaaaaaaat


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> wat





uberCuber said:


> wat





KongShou said:


> Wat
> 
> Cheating



Maybe it's just me, but I don't find this that surprising considering official WR average is 55...


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

25.000 Ao25
(with beginners method)

E: PLL time attack PB was 44.53, just got 40.70


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 14, 2014)

PB!

avg5: 17.72 (σ = 0.33)
avg12: 18.55 (σ = 1.02)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 14, 2014)

PB single 6.70 while being at school  reconstruction below \/
scramble: F2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U2 L U' B U2 B D R U' R' U 
inspection: x2 
cross: R' D R' D' 4
1e pair: R' U2 R U' R' U R 7
2e pair: U R U' R' 4
3e pair: y' R U' R' U y' R U R' 7
4e pair: U2 R' U R U2 y R U R' 8
OLL: U r U2 R' U' R U' r' 8
PLL: U' 1
39 moves 5.82 TPS


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 14, 2014)

PB again 

Big improvement for me:

4x4

avg5: 1:07.62 (σ = 3.06)
avg12: 1:12.99 (σ = 4.73)


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 45.06 5x5 single!



Well, there's no more 5x5x5 UWRs to break. Feel free to stop anytime.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 14, 2014)

@ faz
Your UWRs are just amazing!

Can't a slidy accomplishment thread be made? I can only view this forum on a small mobile screen:tapatalk for the next month or so, and all the LDU... are really annoying as the spoilers don't work


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 14, 2014)

(6.40), 6.69, 9.38, (9.68), 8.42, 7.25, 7.52, 7.24, 8.28, 8.95, 7.40, 7.80 = 7.89

3 PLL skips and 1 EPLL skip xD


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> (6.40), 6.69, 9.38, (9.68), 8.42, 7.25, 7.52, 7.24, 8.28, 8.95, 7.40, 7.80 = 7.89
> 
> 3 PLL skips and 1 EPLL skip xD


Nice


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 14, 2014)

what the heck...

(6.66), (10.25), 8.05, 6.92, 7.71, 7.29, 8.00, 8.49, 7.55, 8.21, 8.84, 8.39 = 7.95

8.40 ao50 
8.47 ao100


----------



## kcl (Jan 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> what the heck...
> 
> (6.66), (10.25), 8.05, 6.92, 7.71, 7.29, 8.00, 8.49, 7.55, 8.21, 8.84, 8.39 = 7.95
> 
> ...



Wow gj..


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 14, 2014)

Square 1 avg of 100: 14.31 

My next competition is on saturday, maybe I could get a sub 15 average this time.


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

EOF2L in less than 10 seconds. Don't often get that. And it was OCLL skip and U perm!

Time was 15.20 :fp


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 14, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-14
avg of 12: 49.81

Time List:
1. 51.58 f R r2 u' r' B U2 r' D2 L R D2 f' B2 D B2 L r' f2 D L R' B2 R' F2 u2 F2 f2 R2 B R f2 r f2 F D F2 u' F' D 
2. 48.13 F2 f D r u' D2 f L2 u2 r' F R' U u2 r' D r' u2 D L u r' F' B2 u B2 F' L2 U2 f D' f' R f u L2 U' f' U r 
3. 45.44 L' B2 U2 D F2 B f' R r f F2 r' L' R2 B' f2 D2 f' D' u' r' L2 U f' u' U' F u2 U F2 L' u2 r' f' u2 R2 D2 U2 u' B2 
4. 53.59 B' R D' B L' f B' R B f F' D2 F f' r U2 f2 D' u' B f2 F R L' f' L2 B2 u2 U f r L' F2 f u r' L2 B' D' u 
5. 56.69 D' F L F' D2 F D r2 F' B r2 R f u2 R' r L u2 L B r' D' F' R2 r D' R L2 U2 D' L D r' L F' D R' F2 f D 
6. 51.33 u' R' L U' R U u2 R f2 U D2 B' L' u' D2 r L2 U u' R' L U2 u2 R2 D R' L' r2 u' L2 F' R L2 r D' L2 F L2 f2 U 
7. 51.61 U2 D' r L' U' u f' R' r' F' r2 u B F' u r' D' U2 F2 r2 u2 D' L F' r' U u' D2 f2 R L r f r' f' F R' L' D L 
8. (1:01.05) f F R2 B r' R L2 B2 u' f L' r2 U R' F' U' F2 D' U F' L f2 D' B2 F2 R f U2 L' r2 B r L' D' F f' r2 B u' B2 
9. 47.79 R' L2 U2 F2 r2 D' u2 L' B' u' L2 U r B R' U' D2 R2 B2 R2 r u2 r2 D F2 B2 L2 B' r2 U F2 U F2 L' D' f' B' R' B' f 
10. 44.80 L2 F u2 L2 U D' u' B2 U' D L2 B2 U2 D' F B2 D' L' U' f2 D2 R' U2 R2 u' L' U' B2 U2 f' B' R r2 L' U2 R' L U' r F2 
11. (43.66) B F2 R L' u2 r B' D2 B2 r2 B' U2 R' L D' f R L' f' D2 f2 D' f F2 B' D B L' f' F B' L f2 F2 B R' r' B' U L 
12. 47.18 L' f L F2 D' L F2 f r D2 U u2 F2 B U' D f2 R u' F2 R r B' f2 D' f R' f2 B L2 D2 u2 r R2 U f B U2 D r'

46.59 Ao5


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

63. 12.34 U' L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 R' D' L' B L2 U2 F2 D' U'
ZZ PB. Such a good solve. Ended with Ub perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2014)

Best average in a while:
(9.71), 11.21, 12.52, 13.54, (16.81+), 12.47, 10.73, 12.68, 14.12, 13.22, 12.31, 12.70 = *12.55*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 15, 2014)

Square-1 PB by over 30 seconds 

49.77 (-3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / 

Easy cube shape, CP skip no parity.


----------



## kcl (Jan 15, 2014)

9.70 ao5! PB  
(9.50)D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' F L2 B L U' R F2 D2 B'
9.60 L D L2 F R' U' B D R D' F2 B L2 U2 F' B U2 D2
9.50 U L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 R D' R2 B D B2 U' L' U F' D
10.00B2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' L' F2 R F D F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R
(11.60)F' R2 U F D R B D2 R F L' F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2

Very happy. Just got two 9.50 in a row starting a new average. Will finish in a little bit!


----------



## Riley (Jan 15, 2014)

2nd skewb avg100:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.38
worst time: 26.98

current avg5: 14.43 (σ = 2.62)
best avg5: 9.18 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 12.29 (σ = 3.24)
best avg12: 10.45 (σ = 1.44)

current avg100: 12.30 (σ = 2.39)
best avg100: 12.30 (σ = 2.39)

session avg: 12.30 (σ = 2.39)
session mean: 12.39

All PBs.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 15, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Heres hoping, but i still have a lot of room for improvement especially lookahead cause im so dam far away from the cube



hopefully I may be able to catch up a bit.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 15, 2014)

tx789 said:


> hopefully I may be able to catch up a bit.



Better get going then, down to a 1:25.xx Ao100  
Still no sub-1 single though


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 15, 2014)

number of times: 118/118
best time: 1.05
worst time: 6.83

current avg5: 2.07 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 1.75 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 2.13 (σ = 0.14)
best avg12: 1.95 (σ = 0.14)

current avg50: 2.15 (σ = 0.31)
best avg50: 2.14 (σ = 0.31)

current avg100: 2.25 (σ = 0.46)
best avg100: 2.24 (σ = 0.47)

session avg: 2.26 (σ = 0.46)
session mean: 2.35

Ugh, this is worse than my last 2x2 average of 100.  The session started off pretty good, but there were a few bad solves that just ruined the average and I couldn't get it down again.  At least I'm practising 2x2 for once.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2014)

NO!! 5.31+2=7.31 fullstep too.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 15, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> NO!! 5.31+2=7.31 fullstep too.



You still got a 4.55


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 15, 2014)

21.87 oh ao100  + 13.42 pb single. Full step


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 15, 2014)

45.16 4x4 avg12
43.90 avg5
both PBs


----------



## kcl (Jan 15, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> NO!! 5.31+2=7.31 fullstep too.



lolchris what a nub


----------



## TDM (Jan 15, 2014)

First CFOP session for a month
17.61, 17.80, 16.79, 17.33, 20.28, 13.08, 17.82, 19.23, 21.76, 16.69, 16.35, 14.33, 13.76, 13.45, 16.34, 16.88, 14.26, 18.05, 16.39, 15.04, 18.19, 14.48, 17.66, 14.31, 17.97
sub-14 Mo3, sub-15 Ao5, 15.59 Ao12 and 16.54 average of 25 (all the solves so far)

Why do I always not improve when I practise and then improve when I don't practise


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> NO!! 5.31+2=7.31 fullstep too.



I know dem feels all too well ;__;


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> number of times: 118/118
> best time: 1.05
> worst time: 6.83
> 
> ...



Assuming stackmat that's pretty good! Good enough to beat Jay, good enough for OcR with good scrambles


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 16, 2014)

sq-1

(24.47), 32.88, 34.69, 29.42, 35.97, 42.39, (1:01.08), 33.91, 40.81, 27.08, 40.31, 31.78 = 34.97
38.18 ao50

slowly improving at other side events...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.95
1. 2.93 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U F' R2 
2. (2.11) F' U' F' R U R U2 F2 U2 
3. 2.30 F2 U R2 U R2 U R' F2 U2 
4. 2.80 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U R' F' 
5. 2.77 R2 F U' F U F2 R' F R 
6. (12.37) U' R2 U F2 R2 U F R2 U2 
7. 3.83 U R2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U' R U' 
8. 3.14 U2 R U' R U2 F U' F' U 
9. 2.72 R2 U' R F2 U' F U F2 U2 
10. 3.86 U R2 U' F R F U2 R U' 
11. 2.90 U2 R' F U' R2 F2 U R2 F' 
12. 2.23 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F' U' R 

Used a fair bit of EG1 in this (and anti-CLL on the 2.11 and one other iirc)

Two counting 3.8s


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 16, 2014)

After too many attempts...
3x3x3, 5 method average of 5
18.04, 17.27, 20.12, 23.03, 22.30 = 20.17
ZZ, CFOP, Petrus, Roux, Columns.


----------



## kcl (Jan 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Average of 12: 2.95
> 1. 2.93 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U F' R2
> 2. (2.11) F' U' F' R U R U2 F2 U2
> 3. 2.30 F2 U R2 U R2 U R' F2 U2
> ...



Wow nice job. I've been trying to egg a sub 3 ao12 on cam and it just won't happen.


----------



## Julian (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sick today, zoned out for ~130 solves.

Average of 12: 9.45 
1. 8.30 L' F2 D2 L B2 F2 L D2 B2 R' B' R' D R2 F' L' D' B D' 
2. 10.41 R' B2 R' U F' D' R' D' L F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 
3. 9.96 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R D' L2 F' U L F U' B' F 
4. 9.56 D2 U2 B F U2 F' L2 F' U2 F U2 R U L' R2 D U F' D' U' F2 
5. 9.44 B L' U2 D' L D2 R' B' D' R F U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F U2 B' 
6. 8.89 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F D' R' B2 F L R' B2 F U' L' D' 
7. 9.73 B2 L' F2 L B2 L F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U' L B' D' R F' L' D' L2 U' 
8. (13.40) L U2 R D' L' F D L2 D L U2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L U2 F2 
9. 8.60 U D2 R' F2 B' R L D' L U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 U2 
10. 9.91 F2 U2 R F2 R' U2 L R2 F2 D2 R U R B' D B L' U' F2 L 
11. 9.66 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 B R D L2 R F' D2 L U 
12. (7.83) D2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R F2 D R' B' D2 R B' U' R' D U

Part of a 10.52 ao100


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 16, 2014)

Finally 57/57 OLL and 21/21 PLL. Been learning OLL for the last 3-4 weeks. 
Going to practice the OLL's for a few days so I can do the alg's fast. 
Then do a few Ao100 next week to see how my times are.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 16, 2014)

I made a cool pattern on square-2 that I felt the need to share. Yes, this is an accomplishment for me. :/



Spoiler: Pictures


















Edit: and also some 2x2

number of times: 105/107
best time: 1.40
worst time: 9.21

current avg5: 2.33 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 1.89 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 2.20 (σ = 0.16)
best avg12: 1.94 (σ = 0.15)

current avg50: 2.14 (σ = 0.24)
best avg50: 2.10 (σ = 0.23)

current avg100: 2.20 (σ = 0.36)
best avg100: 2.20 (σ = 0.36)

session avg: 2.22 (σ = 0.36)
session mean: 2.33

Still decent, still not great. I need to beat my 2.09 from years ago...

This average was ruined by 2 DNFs and quite a few slow solves on good scrambles.


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 16, 2014)

Session average: 50.22
1. 48.80 U' L D R' B R2 B' U R F B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R2 L 
2. 53.71 F' L F2 r2 B2 U2 R' B' u' B2 U u2 r R2 D' L U r2 U F f2 D' L' u2 r2 U2 B' u f F' U2 r f u' F2 R2 u D f' L2 
3. 47.81 R2 u2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' u B' F u' L2 U' u B' L' U R L2 D u2 r2 L B D2 L' f2 L' F r' R B' U f R f2 r2 B2 
4. 50.11 r' f2 R u2 r L R U R' B2 U' D B' F2 f D2 U' r2 U2 D2 B2 r2 D u' r' U' u2 D f F2 B D' u' r F u2 L2 D' L' F' 
5. 52.94 u' r2 F2 f' D2 f2 B2 u L' R' F2 D2 R2 L' D2 U F2 R' L F2 U2 u2 f' U D2 B2 u f' D f L' U r2 B' r2 F' r f2 L' f2 
6. 51.12 f' F' U2 r R' F2 U2 B2 R' L2 B2 U' F u r' L2 u' R2 D U2 f2 r' L2 f2 L R' B2 u2 L r2 R2 D f' D r' B F2 f' U L' 
7. 49.50 B2 r2 L' F2 f R r' U B' U2 B' r u' B' R2 F2 D2 U F2 B' r2 F r' B F' f2 r B2 f' u' D F B2 f' L2 r' U' u' F2 B 
8. 46.58 F2 B L' D2 u2 F L u2 r' U' R' D2 f2 L' B U L2 B' L' F' D' R2 r' U f r f' R' u' F2 B R u2 r2 u F2 f2 U2 r B2 
9. (45.30) B2 L U2 R2 f' F2 u2 f F2 D' r2 D f2 R L' B R' U2 r2 B2 F' u2 D L2 D2 B' R D' U' u2 L D L' r2 B' L B u2 L D' 
10. 54.26 U2 f' D' F B2 U' f2 B2 u F r F' B2 D f2 L u2 f B' D2 L2 U F f' R r' U' L F U R L f R2 U' F2 R D R2 D' 
11. 47.35 F u R2 u r D L' D2 u' f u' f D' R B2 r' R2 f2 F' U F' R2 f' L' B' L2 F f' L' R' f2 r R' F2 U u' f r' u' F' 
12. (59.06) R2 f u' F2 u U r U2 u' r f R2 L2 F' U2 r' B' f' u L2 f' D' L' f R r L' B2 u2 L2 f F2 u F' u' f u U2 R f2 
pb ao12. also, 7-11 solves make 47.81 ao5 which is also a pb


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 16, 2014)

Ridiculous 16.83 Average of 100. I'm not sub 17 but I started off with a sub 16 average of 25. No Idea how that happened. Pb was 18.22 Average of 100 a week ago.

Edit: 50.00 PLL Time attack. Can someone tell how good this is for someone around 17.50? I feel like my LL is slow and I have little recognition issues.


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> What puzzle? The first scramble has no lower case...
> 
> 4x4 and qqtimer messed up the first scramble when you clicked view times?



4x4 ofc. dunno what happened to that first one lol  i guess it got messed up somehow. lol


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 16, 2014)

sq-1

(45.67), 34.93, 38.82, 44.32, [(23.72), 35.17, 26.69, 25.68, 31.67], 37.94, 29.64, 30.77
28.01 ao5
33.56 ao12

Should be sub-30 soon, as my CP parity recog and cubeshape are only improving with practise


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 16, 2014)

14.11 AO5. on the 12.43 I did like a U3 to U2' before the J perm and the 13.06 was crazy easy.

12.43 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L F R2 D' U F R D2 U' L U2
14.42 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' L' F' U F U2 B D2 L' D
14.84 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B' L U R U L2 D U2 F L'
16.66 L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R' F' D' B R' U2 B' L2
13.06 U' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' L' U' L2 D' R F' U L' B2 L


----------



## David1994 (Jan 16, 2014)

13.31 average of 5 on 3x3.

Very good considering I average 15 seconds 

Edit: Good job Bindedsa!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 16, 2014)

15.50 AO12 Pb. Previous was 15.76 which was 1.5 weeks old and my oldest 3x3 PB.

15.34 13.71 16.88 15.92 15.09 15.67 15.84 14.12 15.05 16.22 14.88 16.94 = 15.50


David1994 said:


> 13.31 average of 5 on 3x3.
> 
> Very good considering I average 15 seconds
> 
> Edit: Good job Bindedsa!



Thanks.


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 16, 2014)

3x3 11.41 ao12 and 10.71 ao5. Decent averages for me


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2014)

School today, only had time for 12 solves before my piano lesson. 1:05.34, 1:03.55, 44.46, 57.18, 58.02, 1:16.06, 1:04.82, 1:04.18, 1:11.54, 50.34, 1:02.52, 41.56 = 1:00.20 Ao12, .3 from PB. Some very good Mo3s/Ao5s, but no PBs.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 16, 2014)

Got 3 new cubes yesterday. Gans, Aurora and CX3. Did an average of 5 on each along with my main (WeiLong) and OH main/old 2H main (ZhanChi)

Gans III v2: 20.12
SS Aurora: 21.18
CX3: 17.51
WeiLong: 15.72
55mm ZhanChi:18.95

The CX3 might become my new main, but it need more breaking in and getting used before I decide.
The WeiLong average could easily have been a PB with a better last solve . 14.50, (14.21), 17.81, 14.84, (19.11)


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 16, 2014)

Popped my shengshou pyraminx......on cam. It's not even at particularly loose tensions.


----------



## kcl (Jan 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Popped my shengshou pyraminx......on cam. It's not even at particularly loose tensions.



waaaat

I can hardly pop mine to take it apart :O


----------



## CHJ (Jan 17, 2014)

All official events relay 46:02.26






included a 10:20.26 5BLD and a 4:31.64 4BLD


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 17, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.85
1. 7.66 U R' L U B U R' L' R L U' B' R L' B' 
2. 8.81 R U' L' U L R' B' R B' U L' B R' L' B' 
3. 7.26+ R' U' R B' L' U' R' L' U B' U' R B' L U' 
4. (4.56) R B R' L' B' L B' R B' R' U' L' U R U 
5. 10.33 B U R' B R L B' R B U B' U' L U' B 
6. 9.69 L B' L' B U' L B U B' L B' R L U R 
7. (15.14) U B' U' R L' B' R B R L' R' L U L B 
8. 10.25 R B U B L U L' R L B L' U L B' U' 
9. 11.76 U' B U B' L' U R' L U' B U' R B R' L' 
10. 10.62 B U L B' R U B L U B U R L' R' L 
11. 13.02 L R' B L' R B R B' U' L R' B L' R U 
12. 9.10 B' L' U B L' U' R' B' R' L R' U L' U' R

7.91 average of 5 in there.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 17, 2014)

rickcube said:


> Average of 12: 9.85
> 1. 7.66 U R' L U B U R' L' R L U' B' R L' B'
> 2. 8.81 R U' L' U L R' B' R B' U L' B R' L' B'
> 3. 7.26+ R' U' R B' L' U' R' L' U B' U' R B' L U'
> ...



Thought this was 3x3 and almost did a spit take, then looked at scrambles, lol.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Popped my shengshou pyraminx......on cam. It's not even at particularly loose tensions.



WHAT!!!! How?!?! mine is unpopable.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WHAT!!!! How?!?! mine is unpopable.



Mine won't pop eathier. You must be doing some crazy stuff!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 17, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> Mine won't pop eathier. You must be doing some crazy stuff!!



IKR Even though mine is modded I would need to unscrew a screw to take it apart.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> IKR Even though mine is modded I would need to unscrew a screw to take it apart.



I know the screw holds it together nicely.


----------



## Riley (Jan 17, 2014)

Skewb, all PBs except for single and avg5:

number of times: 108/108
best time: 6.35
worst time: 19.53

current avg5: 10.43 (σ = 1.50)
best avg5: 9.40 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 10.13 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 9.81 (σ = 0.88)

current avg100: 12.01 (σ = 2.05)
best avg100: 11.91 (σ = 2.05)

session avg: 11.95 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 12.07


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 17, 2014)

More feet with everything PB, 3 sub-1 (2 pll skips (46.929 and 53.054) and one full step (59.024 - 2look oll with t perm)) 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 46.929
worst time: 1:44.589

current mo3: 1:12.722 (σ = 3.58)
best mo3: 1:02.876 (σ = 14.02)

current avg5: 1:10.939 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 1:05.816 (σ = 5.93)

current avg12: 1:13.484 (σ = 4.34)
best avg12: 1:08.820 (σ = 8.44)

current avg100: 1:19.518 (σ = 8.08)
best avg100: 1:19.518 (σ = 8.08)



Spoiler: Times



1:26.203, 1:17.741, 1:24.717, 1:09.042, (1:44.589), 1:19.389, 1:27.782, 1:18.133, 1:15.504, 1:15.637, 1:20.673, 1:07.746, 1:22.322, 1:34.222, 1:14.986, 1:16.283, (1:38.957), 1:31.291, 1:18.893, 1:34.944, 1:26.565, 1:32.227, 1:22.945, 1:16.485, 1:25.755, 1:33.687, 1:14.282, 1:23.439, 1:30.285, 1:26.356, 1:06.908, 1:27.021, 1:24.789, 1:28.590, 1:19.513, 1:34.566, 1:31.917, (1:44.267), 1:30.029, 1:34.980, 1:21.797, 1:19.170, 1:25.718, 1:24.352, 1:24.286, (1:35.212), 1:08.080, 1:15.161, 1:04.898, 1:23.438, 1:15.934, 1:10.644, 1:17.023, 1:19.596, 1:15.364, 1:20.846, 1:21.018, (1:35.396), 1:15.381, 1:17.037, 1:18.617, 1:12.207, (1:04.271), 1:16.989, 1:27.933, 1:21.369, 1:12.224, 1:26.018, 1:33.836, 1:30.135, 1:19.199, (1:04.267), 1:09.848, 1:13.803, 1:13.513, 1:09.323, 1:28.961, (53.054), 1:20.853, 1:04.839, 1:28.243, 1:06.401, 1:16.912, (59.024), 1:09.966, 1:13.242, 1:08.458, (46.929), 1:15.447, 1:11.678, 1:27.394, 1:23.683, 1:14.565, 1:09.585, 1:10.225, 1:05.886, 1:11.490, 1:10.957, 1:16.839, 1:10.370


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 17, 2014)

Today felt like a good day for UWRs. I'm sorry Cameron <3

AO5 1.48 not PB


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-16
avg of 5: 1.48

Time List: 1.48 not PB
1. (1.77) U' R U' F U F' R2 F U' 
2. 1.40 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U2 R2 
3. 1.59 R F2 U' R2 U F2 R U2 F2 
4. (0.90) U R2 U' F' R' F U R F 
5. 1.44 U R U2 F R U' F2 R F



AO12 1.55 not PB


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-16

avg of 12: 1.55 

Time List:
1. (0.65) U2 R2 U2 R F' R F U2 F2 
2. 1.33 U2 R F' R U2 R2 F R' F2 R 
3. 1.72 R' F' R' F2 R F U2 R2 F 
4. 1.61 U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R2 
5. 1.63 R F' U2 R2 F' U R' U R2 
6. 1.80 R' F' U' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R' 
7. 1.63 U2 R2 U2 F' R F U' F2 R 
8. 0.94 U F U' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' 
9. (2.06) U R2 U' R U' F2 R U' R 
10. 1.52 U R2 U' F R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
11. 1.69 R2 F U R' F2 R U R2 U2 
12. 1.63 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U F R2



AO50 1.65 PB/UWR by .09


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-16
avg of 50: 1.65

Time List:
1. 1.21 R2 U' F R2 F2 R U2 F' R 
2. (2.61) R F R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 
3. 1.59 F U' F' U2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
4. (2.38) R2 U2 R F2 R' U' R2 F' U 
5. 1.47 R' F' U F' R2 U2 F R F 
6. 1.38 U F U' R F R' U R' F' 
7. 1.83 U2 R F2 U' R' F' R' U R 
8. (1.16) F U2 R U' F' R U' F2 U2 
9. 1.71 R2 U' R' F' U F' U F' U' 
10. (2.89) U F' U' R2 F R F U2 R F' 
11. (0.97) U R F' R2 F R' F U2 R U' 
12. 1.66 R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U2 
13. 1.71 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R F' 
14. 1.72 F2 R' F' U R2 U' F2 R F 
15. 1.93 F R2 F' R' F2 U R U' F 
16. 1.71 R2 U2 R F U' F2 R2 U R U 
17. 1.77 U' R U' F U F' R2 F U' 
18. 1.40 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U2 R2 
19. 1.59 R F2 U' R2 U F2 R U2 F2 
20. (0.90) U R2 U' F' R' F U R F 
21. 1.44 U R U2 F R U' F2 R F 
22. 1.71 U F' U F2 U' R2 F R' F R' 
23. 1.41 U2 R2 F' U' R F2 R F U2 
24. 2.06 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R F2 R 
25. 1.68 U R2 U R U F2 U R2 U F 
26. 1.21 R U F' R' U R F2 R' F' 
27. 1.71 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 F R2 
28. 2.09 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R F U2 F' 
29. 1.84 U2 R2 U F U2 F2 R' F2 U 
30. 1.43 R F' R2 U F2 U F' R' U' 
31. 1.44 U R U F2 R' F U F U 
32. 1.86 R2 U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R' 
33. 2.11 F2 U R2 U' R F2 U' F' R 
34. 1.22 U F2 R U2 R U' F R2 U' 
35. 1.65 U R' U' R' F R' F' R2 F' 
36. 1.91 U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R' U' F U' 
37. 1.90 U' F2 R2 U' R' F' U R2 F' 
38. 1.68 U F2 U' R2 U R' U' F R2 U2 
39. 1.68 U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 R F R 
40. 1.78 U2 R U' F2 R F2 R' U' F 
41. 1.97 F R U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F 
42. 1.50 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
43. 1.65 U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U2 F R' 
44. 1.94 U2 R' F2 R U R F R2 F2 
45. 1.52 F2 R2 F R U' R U F' R2 
46. 1.72 U2 F R' U R2 U2 F' U' R2 
47. 1.55 U R' U F' U2 R U F R U' 
48. 1.56 U R U2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' R' 
49. 1.66 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 F' R 
50. 1.22 U F R2 F' U R F' U R



AO100 1.74 PB/UWR by .06


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-16
avg of 100: 1.74

Time List:
1. 1.40 U R' U' F U2 R F' R' F2 R2 
2. 1.78 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F 
3. 2.02 U R' U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U2 
4. 1.59 U2 F2 R' U' F' R U' F R' 
5. 2.13 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U' R 
6. 1.66 R U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F U' 
7. 1.88 U' F U2 F R F' U F2 R' U2 
8. 1.68 F2 R U' F U' F' U2 F' U 
9. 2.19 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U F2 U2 
10. 2.52 U F U2 F U F' R U' R U 
11. 1.52 U F2 U' R' F R' U R2 U' 
12. (2.93) U2 R F' U' R F U F2 R' 
13. 1.94 R2 U' F2 U R U' R U' F' 
14. 1.75 U R2 F R' U F' U2 F' U' 
15. 1.72 U2 F U R F R' F2 R' F' 
16. 1.40 U R' U2 F2 R F' U' F R2 
17. (4.63+) R2 F2 U' R U' R2 U R U2 
18. 1.84 R' U2 R' F2 U F2 U F2 U' 
19. 2.52 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U R' F2 
20. 1.21 R2 U' F R2 F2 R U2 F' R 
21. (2.61) R F R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 
22. 1.59 F U' F' U2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
23. 2.38 R2 U2 R F2 R' U' R2 F' U 
24. 1.47 R' F' U F' R2 U2 F R F 
25. 1.38 U F U' R F R' U R' F' 
26. 1.83 U2 R F2 U' R' F' R' U R 
27. (1.16) F U2 R U' F' R U' F2 U2 
28. 1.71 R2 U' R' F' U F' U F' U' 
29. (2.89) U F' U' R2 F R F U2 R F' 
30. (0.97) U R F' R2 F R' F U2 R U' 
31. 1.66 R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U2 
32. 1.71 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R F' 
33. 1.72 F2 R' F' U R2 U' F2 R F 
34. 1.93 F R2 F' R' F2 U R U' F 
35. 1.71 R2 U2 R F U' F2 R2 U R U 
36. 1.77 U' R U' F U F' R2 F U' 
37. 1.40 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U2 R2 
38. 1.59 R F2 U' R2 U F2 R U2 F2 
39. (0.90) U R2 U' F' R' F U R F 
40. 1.44 U R U2 F R U' F2 R F 
41. 1.71 U F' U F2 U' R2 F R' F R' 
42. 1.41 U2 R2 F' U' R F2 R F U2 
43. 2.06 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R F2 R 
44. 1.68 U R2 U R U F2 U R2 U F 
45. 1.21 R U F' R' U R F2 R' F' 
46. 1.71 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 F R2 
47. 2.09 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R F U2 F' 
48. 1.84 U2 R2 U F U2 F2 R' F2 U 
49. 1.43 R F' R2 U F2 U F' R' U' 
50. 1.44 U R U F2 R' F U F U 
51. 1.86 R2 U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R' 
52. 2.11 F2 U R2 U' R F2 U' F' R 
53. 1.22 U F2 R U2 R U' F R2 U' 
54. 1.65 U R' U' R' F R' F' R2 F' 
55. 1.91 U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R' U' F U' 
56. 1.90 U' F2 R2 U' R' F' U R2 F' 
57. 1.68 U F2 U' R2 U R' U' F R2 U2 
58. 1.68 U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 R F R 
59. 1.78 U2 R U' F2 R F2 R' U' F 
60. 1.97 F R U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F 
61. 1.50 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
62. 1.65 U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U2 F R' 
63. 1.94 U2 R' F2 R U R F R2 F2 
64. 1.52 F2 R2 F R U' R U F' R2 
65. 1.72 U2 F R' U R2 U2 F' U' R2 
66. 1.55 U R' U F' U2 R U F R U' 
67. 1.56 U R U2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' R' 
68. 1.66 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 F' R 
69. 1.22 U F R2 F' U R F' U R 
70. 1.80 U R F2 U' R' F2 U F' R2 
71. 1.94 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U R2 U 
72. 2.05 R F2 U R2 F2 R' U' F2 R 
73. (2.83) R U' R U' F2 U' R' F2 R 
74. 2.08 U R2 U F' U R U R U2 
75. 1.65 U2 F2 R U' F U' F' U F2 
76. 1.66 U2 F' R' U2 R F U2 F2 R2 
77. 2.02 F U F2 R2 F R F' R U2 R2 
78. 1.22 U R' F' R' F R U' R F' 
79. 2.34 R F2 R2 F' U F' R F2 R 
80. 2.03 F U R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' 
81. 2.02 R' F2 U R' F2 R F U2 F' 
82. (0.65) U2 R2 U2 R F' R F U2 F2 
83. 1.33 U2 R F' R U2 R2 F R' F2 R 
84. 1.72 R' F' R' F2 R F U2 R2 F 
85. 1.61 U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R2 
86. 1.63 R F' U2 R2 F' U R' U R2 
87. 1.80 R' F' U' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R' 
88. 1.63 U2 R2 U2 F' R F U' F2 R 
89. (0.94) U F U' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' 
90. 2.06 U R2 U' R U' F2 R U' R 
91. 1.52 U R2 U' F R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
92. 1.69 R2 F U R' F2 R U R2 U2 
93. 1.63 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U F R2 
94. 1.84 U' R F' U2 F' R F2 R' F2 R 
95. 1.88 F R' F2 R F R2 U F2 R' 
96. 1.83 U R U2 F U' R2 U R U2 
97. 1.69 U F2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' F' U 
98. 1.69 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F' U2 F' 
99. 1.97 U R U R' F U' R' U F 
100. 1.59 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R' U'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 17, 2014)

WAT


----------



## cfcuber (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice Chris!


----------



## cfcuber (Jan 17, 2014)

I think everyone's is.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 17, 2014)

Pyraminx Average of 12: 6.07
1. 6.81 R B L B R' U L' R' l' r' b' u 
2. 4.82 U' B' U B R U' L' B l r' 
3. 7.45 L B R L R' B R B' l' b 
4. (7.85) U R L' B' U L' U L' B l' r u 
5. (4.20) U R L' B R U' R L' l' r 
6. 6.38 U' L' B' R B L' R' L' B l b' u 
7. 5.91 U L' B U L' B L' B' L U' r b' u' 
8. 4.86 U' L R' L B' R' L' B U r b' 
9. 6.26 U L' B' L' U' R L B r b u 
10. 5.18 L R' B R' L' B L' R' l b' u' 
11. 6.09 U R B' L B L' B U' l r' 
12. 6.95 U L B L R U' B U l u' 

LBL is great


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 17, 2014)

2x2 PBs

Goin' for dat State Record Baby!

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-17
solves/total: 174/174

single
best: 1.61
worst: 7.32

mean of 3
current: 3.64 (σ = 0.38)
best: 2.49 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 5
current: 3.64 (σ = 0.38)
best: 3.05 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 3.61 (σ = 0.63)
best: 3.25 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 50
current: 3.79 (σ = 0.63)
best: 3.58 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 100
current: 3.82 (σ = 0.69)
best: 3.78 (σ = 0.68)

Average: 3.96 (σ = 0.76)
Mean: 3.99


----------



## kcl (Jan 17, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> 2x2 PBs
> 
> Goin' for dat State record Baby!


I must post my 2x2 accomplishments now  
All CLL, taken from my giant ao1000. 

2.07 ao5,
2.64 ao12, 
3.34 ao100
3.47 ao1000

On a serious note, what method? CLL?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2014)

Nah, Walker uses OrtegaZB


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 17, 2014)

11.247 PB Single, PLL skip.

Edit: 16.71 PB Mean of 100. Second sub 17 large session of solves. Was more even this time though.


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 17, 2014)

Average of 5: 47.92
1. 46.28 L' F D' R' Fw' Rw' D L D B' F2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 R F' D' B' R F' B R L' Fw B2 F R2 U' R' U2 R Uw' R' Uw' L Fw R' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 
2. 50.78 Fw2 B' D2 B' R B F2 Fw R2 D Uw Fw' F U L' D' B2 Fw2 F' D' U2 B' L' B' Rw' U' R' Fw' Rw D' Fw2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw' U' D' Rw' B F 
3. 46.69 F Rw' F L' F L' Fw' B2 F U B R' Uw Rw2 D' B' F L2 Fw2 U2 F U Fw2 F2 B2 L' B D' Uw U Rw D Fw2 L2 Rw2 U B' Fw Uw' Rw2 
4. (59.40) Uw L' B' Fw2 R' B' F U' B Uw' F2 D' L Uw U2 R' B2 F2 R Rw' Fw2 L' R2 U2 L Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' B2 Rw U2 L2 D2 L Rw' D2 F' B U' 
5. (43.22) F Uw' R2 Uw' L Fw' R2 F2 Rw2 L' R2 Uw F' D2 U2 F D R2 L' D2 Rw B2 Fw' F2 R Fw Uw U' Rw2 B R2 Fw F' U' F' B R2 Rw2 L2 U 
Another very good 4x4 average for me


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Messed up F2L but then randomly got LL skip and V-perm!



Damn, that's crazy stuff right there.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111
> 
> NEW 3x3 single PB!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



That doesnt make sense to me?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm gonna guess he meant OLL.

Got my most consistent ever square-1 avg of 5, leading into my least consistent. Being a noob helps.

1. 1:21.12 
2. (2:02.35) 
3. 1:20.67 
4. (1:20.29) 
5. 1:20.86 

1. 1:20.86
2. (44.38) - PB
3. 1:56.67
4. 1:06.71
5. (2:05.79)


----------



## kcl (Jan 17, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Nah, Walker uses OrtegaZB



oh, I only know lblZB


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111
> 
> NEW 3x3 single PB!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Grats Cameron


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2014)

Did a random CFOP session because I've decided I love my ShuangRen again, but it has a different colour scheme to the one I use in ZZ. Got this single.
10. 10.88 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 L' D2 B' L2 F R D R D' R U
x2 y // Inspection
R' F U' D' L u // Cross preserving pair (6/6)
R U' R' // F2L-1 (3/9)
U L U' L' d R U' R' // F2L-2 (8/17)
L' U' L U2 y' L' U' L // F2L-3 (7/24)
F' U F // WVLS (3/27) (paused to recog WV, could've been almost sub-10)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/41)

E: within the same Ao5
13. 12.68 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 L B2 U' B R2 L F2 D2 R2 D'
x2 y' // Inspection
R2 F // Cross (2/2)
U y L U L' // F2L-1 (3/6) (seen in inspection)
L' U' L d' L U L' // F2L-2 (7/13)
L' U' L U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (11/24)
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F2L-4 (8/32)
F R U R' U' F' // OLL (6/38) (saw CP was going to be opposite)
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D' R' [U D'] R2 U' R2 D R2 U' // PLL (17/55)

Only now did I see the OLLCP: U' R U R' U R U2 R' r' U' R U' R' U2 r which would've given me an AUFless Z perm  I knew that I could solve the cube with rRUM from the CP, but I didn't know I'd get such an easy OLL if I did a sune.


----------



## kcl (Jan 17, 2014)

1.71 skewb U perm on cam, I can sub 2 it now.


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2014)

wat
28. 15.74 R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B L B' F' L D2 R B D2 L D
Not even with White cross
Can't reconstruct, but had two 3-4 move inserts, one being the first pair, which I preserved during the cross.
E: one small CFOP session in a month, and even at this time I still get this:

Mean: 16.19
Average: 16.19
Best time: 10.88
Median: 16.13
Worst time: 21.46
Standard deviation: 2.11

Best average of 5: 14.50
10-14 - (10.88) 15.28 (16.64) 12.68 15.53

Best average of 12: 15.40
33-44 - 13.72 14.44 (18.62) 17.14 17.00 14.75 14.74 16.98 15.11 15.83 14.27 (11.57)



Spoiler: Times and scrambles



1. 16.50 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U R D2 F U B L2 B R L2 U'
2. 17.95 L2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U B2 L' D B' F' R B D U L F2
3. 16.77 D' R2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' F' D' B2 F2 R' U R2 D2 R2
4. 17.87 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R' U R2 F L' U B' L' F' R L
5. 16.36 U B2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B R' D B2 F' L' F' L2 D' F U2
6. 19.99 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U R' U2 F' R' D R L D' L2 B' D'
7. 17.64 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 B R' B R' F' R F' R B2 L'
8. 18.40 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L' D R2 F' D2 R' U L' U' B' U'
9. 19.84 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U L B' F D' R D2 R' L' U L' U'
10. 10.88 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 L' D2 B' L2 F R D R D' R U
11. 15.28 U' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B' D2 R B D B U F L D R
12. 16.64 F2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D' L' F2 U B' F' D' R2 B L2 U
13. 12.68 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 L B2 U' B R2 L F2 D2 R2 D'
14. 15.53 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B F D R B' F' U' R D2 L'
15. 15.88 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L' D2 U' B L D U2 B' R
16. 18.04 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 L' B2 L2 F L D2 U R2 U2 R' U'
17. 15.61 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F' R' L' F D F2 U2 L B F'
18. 16.00 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 F' U B R2 U B2 R' D' U'
19. 13.16 D' B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U L' D2 B U2 R2 B2 L B F' U'
20. 16.61 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' R' L D B' D2 R2 L B R D
21. 21.46 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U B' F' U2 L' F' D' B' U2 F L2 U'
22. 16.25 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L F2 D2 F D2 U' R' B2 R2 L D2
23. 19.39 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L2 D' L D F' L2 D' R
24. 14.75 D U R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R B D L' F2 U2 F D R2
25. 17.62 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 U2 B2 L F U2 B2 U2 B2 L D B' R' U
26. 15.07 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B' D R' B' U' F2 L' D R2 U' L'
27. 15.35 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L U B2 U' R B' U B D' U2
28. 15.74 R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B L B' F' L D2 R B D2 L D
29. 15.86 R2 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 L U L2 D' F R' F D F L U'
30. 14.53 D2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 L' D U2 L2 D' B' U
31. 16.36 D L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 F B2 R D2 B D' U R B' D2
32. 15.21 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D U R2 D' R2 F' U' L' F R2 D' B2 U2 R' D
33. 13.72 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R' D2 B2 F L2 D' R U L' F2
34. 14.44 L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U L' U B2 R' B U2 B D2 B2 D
35. 18.62 B2 U L2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B' D L2 D' R2 B' L F R' L' D'
36. 17.14 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' D' L F2 R' F' D F' L2 B' U'
37. 17.00 U' L2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 R' B D' U2 L2 F2 R' L B' R D
38. 14.75 D R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U R2 U L D2 B U2 R U R' F L2 D' B'
39. 14.74 L2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R' B' F L' B2 U' L2 U' B2 R U'
40. 16.98 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U2 F' D L' U' R' D2 R2 B' L2 B'
41. 15.11 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R' F U F2 D2 B2 L U R' D' U
42. 15.83 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 R U2 F' U' R2 B' R' L D'
43. 14.27 L2 U B2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D L B' F' R2 D' B' D' F2 L2 D'
44. 11.57 L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' U R B F' U' R' B' R U' L
45. 19.14 D U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R L' U' L2 U' F D U2 L2 U'
46. 17.39 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' F D L' B2 R' U2 R B F' L' D'
47. 15.81 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 F R F2 L B' D F U' B2 R F2
48. 16.53 D' R2 U F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' B' D2 B U' F D' F' R' F2 U'
49. 18.62 R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 U B2 F2 U' L' F U B2 L2 U F2 D2 L' U
50. 12.48 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B L D R' U F' R' B2 D'


Improvement! I've still lost interest in 3x3, but if I can keep improving I may start practising more again. For now though, it's mainly square-1 (now averaging a little over a minute) and 5x5 (don't time).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2014)

48.86 freeslice redux 4x4 with OLL parity

3.55 EPLL time attack


----------



## kcl (Jan 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 48.86 freeslice redux 4x4 with OLL parity
> 
> 3.55 EPLL time attack



wat

I need to try this now


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat
> 
> I need to try this now



lol which?


----------



## kcl (Jan 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> lol which?



The EPLL haha. I just tried, I can't sub 5 it atm..


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 17, 2014)

*Its been a Year of cubing!*

Hey guys!

I got something important to say I have officially began cubing a year ago! So here is my proggression in my first year!

2x2- sub 30, sub 15, sub 8, Ortega

3x3- Sub 2, sub 1:30,sub 1:00, Sub 30, sub 25, First sub 20 single! Learned Blind, Sub 1:00 OH.

4x4- Sub 2:50, Sub 2:00

Pyraminx- Sub 10

Skewb- Sub 20

How long have you been cubing! Im so happy its been one year of me cubing! :tu


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 18, 2014)

6x6:
4:51.41 single (PB by 1.51)
5:11.97 ao5 
My edges are getting better but my centers still suck.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2014)

Decent OH avg12 and single:
(8.85), 13.50, 13.58, 12.82, 13.26, 11.78, 13.93, 12.39, (14.71), 13.43, 11.41, 10.45 = *12.66*

Scramble for the 8:
L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B U B' D U R' D U F2 

z R' F' U2 R' U2 z2
and LL was fat-sune PLL skip. I can't figure out the rest though.
That scramble is pretty insane for OH.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 18, 2014)

Average of 12: 1:42.57
1. 1:41.96 B' b2 r u B R2 U r2 B D U' l' B2 u' B2 L' D' u2 U2 B U f2 u' r' f L2 B' f2 U' F D2 U2 u r U b f2 F' l r L f' U2 r' D r2 L' R' l' b2 U D b2 U' b' U F R2 b' u
2. 1:41.72 l' b B2 r L' d2 u r f' u2 d' r' L2 b' B' r F2 L2 B2 b' u B2 b' L f2 d2 r F2 l U' r2 D' f F2 u2 r' U f2 l2 F' d' u2 f2 D L2 r l2 B2 u2 F r' D' F2 L2 d' l2 D B2 L' D2
3. 1:44.43 D L B f2 L2 f U2 F b r d2 D' R2 F l2 B' D2 B2 u' L l' d l' r' u F2 B' U l f' B2 r B d' b F' u R' L2 l b2 U u' F2 d r2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B b F r U d B2 u' B2 L
4. 1:42.37 U2 L2 l R d R r' u' D2 d' R2 F' u' f' B l U' u' r D2 d b' R L b' D2 R U F' r2 D2 R L2 D' R' F l2 b u2 l F2 f2 L2 u' B2 R2 f2 r2 B U R' r2 L' F' r B2 u' b' d' D'
5. 1:43.05 B' u' B U2 f2 r2 R2 d D2 B2 U2 l' b2 R' U u d R f2 D' R2 F2 b2 f2 l' B d2 l' u F' D' L2 r2 l2 R2 D R' d' u L2 U l L' B2 d' f2 L B' f2 L2 R' D L l2 R2 u2 L2 F2 U l
6. 1:46.88 b2 F' U2 f b' D l' r' F D' f r2 L d2 B2 l' U' B2 b2 D' d' F' B2 d2 l U r2 d' u' D2 R' u2 b l B' R d' r' l d B' D' R' b2 B' L R D2 r R2 u d2 D2 F d' f' D2 B' L2 B
7. 1:39.52 u L D d f L2 U' r' b r' F' L R2 D L U' D2 r2 B R2 b2 u2 B d' B' u D' R L2 b2 u' D2 d2 f B' R2 F2 B' U2 b' f r' F2 r l U2 B F L2 f r R2 B2 f2 D U' l2 R' F2 d'
8. (1:37.72) F2 u2 U D' f' b u D2 U d L2 l2 F B' L' B F2 l2 U2 L B2 D' U2 u R D d2 B R2 l2 U' F' D R u R2 B' u D d' f' U l' R2 D b2 f' B r2 F' R2 D' b U' f' U2 l' R2 d D'
9. (3:02.46) l' D B2 b d2 b R2 F d' l' f' F2 L2 D' F d2 R U2 b2 D' L' l' R2 B' r' B2 R2 b' R' F2 u b D d' B2 F2 r2 u2 F2 r2 f' d2 L2 B F' D2 F b2 r R' B l' D2 L u' R d r2 u b2
10. 1:39.73 d2 R' b u' D2 f' b2 R2 l2 d b r F U D B' b2 L' R B' d f2 D2 B d2 D u l' B' d' L' D' l F R' l2 L2 U2 R2 r2 L' f' l' d' l' L' b' u' b' B d' F' d2 u' R2 F l2 f' u' U'
11. 1:38.08 R' f L' B2 U' b u2 f' D u' U2 L' b2 R' d' u2 B' R d2 l u2 d' L2 U D2 B2 f F d2 R2 b l' D' r D' l2 R f L d U r' R2 B' L' r2 B' l' f' d2 U2 b B L D' L2 U D2 u R
12. 1:48.01 R2 U R2 D2 L d R' u2 D' F f' B2 b r2 d2 B b D2 d' u2 L B' R2 D2 b U' u B' u' b' l2 f U d' B' D r' B b' F2 L' f2 L l f2 F' D d l U r' R2 f' u b2 r' f' U' r' D2 

Solves 7-11 make a 1:39 avg5, first sub1:40!


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 18, 2014)

ugggggggg

6.27 w/ super locky sexysledge LL... gah


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 18, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.56
1. 2.08 R U F2 R' U' F U2 R U' 
2. 1.69 U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U2 F' R' U 
3. 2.39 R' U F2 U' F2 U' R U R' 
4. (0.94) F2 U R U F' R' F2 U' R2 
5. 2.75 F U2 F U' R2 F2 U R F2 
6. 2.98 F2 R' F' U F' U F2 R' F 
7. 2.08 U2 F U2 R' F U F2 R U' 
8. 2.77 F2 R F' U2 R F' U' F' U' 
9. 3.23 F' R F U2 R' U F R U' 
10. (3.28) F' U2 F R2 U' F' R2 U R2 U' 
11. 3.06 F' U R U R2 F R2 F' U' 
12. 2.52 F U R2 U' R U' F R F 

Solve 1-5 is a 2.08 average. I should learn EG-1.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 18, 2014)

Beat all my records today while simultaneously worsening my avg100 by .5s...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Decent OH avg12 and single:
> (8.85), 13.50, 13.58, 12.82, 13.26, 11.78, 13.93, 12.39, (14.71), 13.43, 11.41, 10.45 = *12.66*
> 
> Scramble for the 8:
> ...



8.85 <3


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Average of 12: 2.56
> 1. 2.08 R U F2 R' U' F U2 R U'
> 2. 1.69 U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U2 F' R' U
> 3. 2.39 R' U F2 U' F2 U' R U R'
> ...



The more 2x2 the more I realize, I really suck at making layers. I need EG1 XD

Gj to you.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 18, 2014)

Third sub 7 ever 6.74 in a restaurant  . Whas 11 move XXcrosmor something then like 15 for the remaining pairs dont remember the OLL en the PLL whas a gperm.i am gonna try find the solution if i do il post it here PB is 6.70 BTW


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 18, 2014)

Average of 12: 11.07
1. 10.70 L' D R' U B U D2 F U R U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F2 L2 
2. 10.84 F2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L R B U' B D2 B2 L D F 
3. 12.39 R B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 F' D' R' D2 U B R' U' B2 D 
4. 11.27 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F R F2 R U2 R B' U' L' F 
5. 10.76 R L' F' L' B' U' D B' U R2 L F2 L D2 R L2 B2 D2 R' F2 
6. 10.91 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L' U B2 R' D B R F' D2 L' 
7. 10.91 F2 D L' F U F L' D B U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 
8. 10.70 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F2 R' B' U' F L B' U2 R D B2 
9. (10.16) D2 F2 L B2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' U' L F2 L' R' D' U' L' 
10. (14.97) F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 U R' B' F2 U' L B2 F' R' U 
11. 10.72 F D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' L B' D2 L' B2 D' B' U' B' D' R' 
12. 11.48 D2 B' D2 R2 B' F R2 B D2 F D R' F U' L U L' B2 F 
PB


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 18, 2014)

10.87 NL single. Finished F2L sub 6.


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

16.21 Ao100
E: 99 puzzle PB from 5:01.867 to 5:00.760


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 18, 2014)

number of times: 30/30
best time: 15.85
worst time: 26.61

current avg5: 20.15 (σ = 1.98)
best avg5: 17.50 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 19.61 (σ = 2.57)
best avg12: 19.01 (σ = 2.38)

session avg: 20.41 (σ = 3.10)
session mean: 20.47

Awesome... Still have to constantly remind myself to slow down and look ahead instead of turning like a maniac, but when I do, I get times from 16-20


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 18, 2014)

moar sq-1
19.42 single, 30.41 avg12, 36.41 avg50, 36.85 avg100



Spoiler: avg12 scrambles



Average of 12: 30.41
1. 30.36 (-2, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, -5)
2. 27.40 (0, -1) / (-3, 6) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-4, -3) / (6, -2) / (0, -4) /
3. 32.89 (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (6, -3) / (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, -2) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0)
4. 26.88 (-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) /
5. 30.83 (3, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0)
6. (38.77) (0, -4) / (1, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0)
7. 33.53 (-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, -2) / (2, -2) / (2, -5)
8. 22.78 (3, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (6, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -5)
9. 32.69 (0, 5) / (1, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (2, -2) /
10. 35.95 (-5, 0) / (5, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (6, -5) / (-4, -2) /
11. 30.77 (-5, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
12. (20.97) (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -4) / (4, -4) / (2, -2) / (4, -1) / (3, 0)


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

53.63, (1:07.46), 37.62, (32.93), 51.20 = *47.48 Ao5* so close 
Last three solves are 40.58 Mo3. Also,
50.34, 1:02.52, 41.56, 1:03.48, (1:15.88), 59.72, 58.21, 1:04.26, 53.63, 1:07.46, 37.62, (32.93) = 55.88 Ao12
1:01.71 Ao50
1:08.60 Ao100

All PBs
E: next solve was 49.60
*46.14 Ao5*
54.67 Ao12
1:08.17 Ao100 (session is 108 solves, which includes almost every time I've ever done, except the first 10-20ish, so it improves almost every solve)


----------



## Faraz Arif (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!! Guys, I just hit 21.90 secs! I'm so damn happy! I started cubing around 4 months ago, so I think that's pretty good, huh?


----------



## David1994 (Jan 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 10.87 NL single. Finished F2L sub 6.



Wut. That your pb? Mine is close to that I think.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 18, 2014)

1.87, 1.58, 2.32, 2.00, 1.64, 1.58, (3.04), 1.66, 1.87, (1.31), 2.86, 2.44=1.98

2x2, lol scrambles.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2014)

Getting back into the hang of OH 
best time: 8.89 PLL skip
best avg5: 12.12
best avg12: 12.72
best avg25: 12.99
best avg50: 13.15
best avg100: 13.48 PB



Spoiler: 8.89



1. 8.89 L F2 U' F U D2 L2 F' B2 R L2 U D' L2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2
x' z
F' R U' z U z U R' F
U' z U R' U'
U' R2 U R U' R' U
z' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R

48 etm/8.89 = 5.4 etps

alg.garron





Spoiler: Times



16.03, 11.73, 12.69, 12.27, 10.99, 14.36, 12.22, 12.42, 14.77, 13.84, 12.21, 13.56, 15.16, 12.48, 13.69, 13.42, 11.64, 11.38, 14.52, (19.05), 13.67, 11.81, 13.27, 13.62, (9.67), 13.27, 13.80, 13.53, 13.26, 15.39, (16.57), 12.32, 13.07, 13.24, (10.68), 12.68, (8.89), 12.99, 13.44, 13.61, 12.29, 15.16, 12.88, 13.11, 13.14, 15.37, 13.02, 11.54, 14.94, 13.39, 12.97, 13.76, 14.79, 13.87, 14.80, 12.97, (10.07), 13.36, 15.09, 12.46, 13.27, 10.77, 12.16, 11.99, (17.08), 12.29, 14.14, 13.97, 12.59, 12.16, 13.45, (20.36), 16.50, 14.81, 12.96, 14.04, 13.83, 11.79, 14.23, 13.09, 15.42, 13.16, 15.32, 12.22, 13.72, (17.89), 14.57, 12.13, 12.84, 14.27, 13.86, 15.83, 15.36, 14.58, 15.14, 11.17, 15.84, (10.54), 13.54, 14.88


One sitting. Got tired towards the end.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 18, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Popped my shengshou pyraminx......on cam. It's not even at particularly loose tensions.



upload or didn't happen...


Ohhh well, ~500 skewb solves today ^_^

4.038 avg5
4.901 avg12
5.223 avg25
5.347 avg50
5.627 avg100


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

PB Average of 12: 7.058 
1. 4.164 U' R B' R' L' B' U B L' B R B L' U L 
2. 6.947 R U B L R B' R' B R' U B U R U B' 
3. 5.267 L R U' B L' B R' L B U L R' B' L B 
4. 9.495 R B' L R L' B U R U' R' U' L' B L B' 
5. 7.037 R L B U R U' B' L' R' B' L B' U' R' L' 
6. 9.025 B L R' B U R B U B U' R' U' L B R 
7. 5.692 L R U' B' U B' L B R' B U' R U' B U' 
8. (3.928) L R' L R' B' U B U L B U L' U' R' L 
9. (10.835) B L' R' B' L' R' U B U L' U R' L' B' U 
10. 7.986 U L R' U R' U R' U' R U' R U R L B' 
11. 8.506 R' U' B' R' U R L B' L' U' L R U' R' L 
12. 6.464 B' U' L' R B R' U' R' B U' B' L B L' 

On cam, but two counting 9s and counting 8.5 made me explode, but I was pretty happy at the end, then sad that antoine had 7.03. VERY locky solves on some of them...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> PB Average of 12: 7.058
> 1. 4.164 U' R B' R' L' B' U B L' B R B L' U L
> 2. 6.947 R U B L R B' R' B R' U B U R U B'
> 3. 5.267 L R U' B L' B R' L B U L R' B' L B
> ...



What!?!?! Skewb?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 18, 2014)

5x5, 1:17.35 avg5 (first 5 solves), and 1:20.31 avg12

1.	1:15.81	U B D' Dw' Uw2 R' D' Uw2 B R' Fw' Dw Uw U Lw' Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw D Dw U F2 U' F Dw' R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw L2 Dw' U2 Bw2 F2 Lw' B2 F2 Dw' Uw2 Lw D Dw Uw U' Rw B2 Bw' Uw' R' D' Rw D Rw R B2 Lw Rw R2
2.	1:21.36	U2 Rw' D Lw2 D U2 B' Bw Fw2 F2 Dw' B F Lw Rw' B2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw L R U F D2 Uw Bw' Fw' Dw U F2 D' U' Rw Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' B2 D Dw Rw' D2 B2 F' D' Dw U' B' Bw Fw' F Lw' R2 D' Rw2 Fw' L D Uw'
3.	(1:36.94)	Fw2 R' D' U2 B' Bw Fw' F' L R2 Fw' U2 Bw2 R2 Uw U' B Bw' F2 U' B2 Bw Fw2 Lw' D' B Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Bw Fw' L' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw Lw B Fw' F' D Dw' Uw2 U' Bw' U Rw' F' Uw' U2 B' Bw2 R2 F' Lw2 Dw' U2 L Rw'
4.	1:20.39	F' R Dw Bw' D Dw2 U2 F' D' Dw Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' D Dw' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw R Uw2 Rw' F' U' L Rw2 D' Uw2 Lw Uw2 B2 Dw2 L D' U Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U' Rw2 B Uw' R U' Lw R' D2 Lw Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw F Uw' Rw2
5.	1:16.28	Dw2 Lw' Dw R2 B Bw2 Lw B Bw D Dw Bw Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw Fw' Rw U2 Rw2 B2 Lw' Uw Bw2 D2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw R' B Fw D Dw Uw U Bw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Lw Rw B Bw' Fw F' D' F2 D Dw2 Uw2 L' Rw Dw B2 Fw U'
6.	1:23.49	Dw' B2 Bw' L' Lw Uw' U2 L2 Lw' R D2 F2 L D' U' Rw' R U' Bw' D Dw' U2 Rw B2 Bw F2 D B' U2 F2 R2 B2 F' D B2 U' L Lw Rw' Fw' Rw Dw L' Dw' Bw' Fw F' Rw' F L2 B2 Fw L2 B D' B Fw D Uw' U2
7.	1:24.53	B Fw Lw R B' Bw2 L2 Lw Bw' F' D Bw2 Fw' F' L2 Lw R D Dw2 Uw2 F' L' Rw B Bw2 Rw' U2 Bw Fw' D' Dw2 Uw' U' F D2 Lw Bw' U Fw Dw Rw Bw2 U Rw2 U2 Lw' Uw L' D' Rw' Fw F2 Dw' Uw U Bw' F Uw2 B2 F2
8.	1:19.64	Dw' U' L2 Bw2 Uw Bw' F' L' Fw R' Dw Bw Lw' Rw' R B2 Bw2 F' Uw2 L2 Lw Dw Fw Rw' D' Bw2 L2 Dw2 U F R Bw2 D2 Fw Uw B2 Bw2 Lw' B' Bw2 Fw F2 Uw' Bw Fw' Rw2 R F' Rw Fw2 U2 F L2 R' Dw' Rw' B2 L Lw R'
9.	(1:15.12)	F' R' U Lw' Fw Lw' Rw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 Fw U Lw F L Rw' B' Bw2 Fw2 F Uw' U B Bw Fw2 F R2 Bw Dw2 R Bw Lw B Dw Uw2 U' Lw' Bw' L2 Rw2 R' Dw2 L Lw' Dw Uw' Lw' R2 U L2 B2 L F R B' L2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 R'
10.	1:29.22	Uw2 L Rw2 B D' U' Rw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 R' Bw2 R2 D' Dw L F D2 B2 Uw2 U2 Bw Uw2 Lw Rw R2 D Dw' Uw U2 Fw2 R Uw' U2 Fw' Dw2 L2 F' Uw2 Rw Bw U Lw' Bw Uw2 R2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' U2 B Fw2 Lw' F' Lw2 Rw2 B2 F D Uw'
11.	1:15.82	D' Uw L' Lw2 B2 Fw2 F' Dw2 B' L Lw2 Dw2 Fw' L2 B2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 R' D' U' Bw' Fw' F Dw Uw L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 L Dw2 L2 Fw2 Uw' U2 F L' Lw2 F' U' Bw Dw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 L' B' D2 Lw Bw2 D Dw2 Bw L2
12.	1:16.58	B' F2 Lw' Dw L2 Dw B2 D Fw' U' R' Uw2 U' Lw' Dw' Fw Uw Lw' Uw2 B Fw Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 D2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Lw Fw' Dw Bw' Fw F' U2 L' F D' Uw2 U' Fw2 L2 Lw' R Bw D2 Dw' Uw B' Uw Bw U2 Bw2 U L2 Dw Lw2 R Fw'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What!?!?! Skewb?



Yes... I uploaded a 7.126 ao12 and 5.946 ao5 and it just quickly made its way down the homepage


----------



## qaz (Jan 18, 2014)

15.82 avg50, 15.15 avg25, *14.72 avg12*

14.72, 17.42, 14.34, 17.71, 17.12, 15.22, 17.93, 15.94, 17.02, 15.79, 13.71, 16.32, (21.85), 15.43, 14.67, 13.84, 17.49, *(12.48), 15.06, 17.40, 19.21, 14.86, 12.87, 15.03, 13.03, 15.70, 15.17, 13.74, 14.38*, 16.63, 14.91, 15.48, 15.90, 16.53, (12.58), 16.85, 19.90, 16.10, 17.25, (22.54+), 15.57, (20.11), 15.60, 19.52, 13.46, 14.07, 13.53, 16.58, 17.21, (9.92)

first fullstep sub-10 too


Spoiler



9.92 fullstep solve

D L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' F L' U2 B' L' D2 U R2 F'

z2 //inspection
L B D R' D R' //x-cross (6/6)
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //second pair (8/14)
y2 R U R' U R U' R //third pair (7/21)
U R' U R //fourth pair (4/25)
U' F R U R' Dw' L' //OLL (7/32)
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U //PLL (13/45)

45 moves / 9.92s = 4.54 tps

i need to stop doing y2s...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 18, 2014)

9.91 nonrolling avg5

Average of 5: 9.91
1. (8.40) U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B2 F2 D' B' F' D L2 F2 L'
2. (12.40) U R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U F L2 U B2 R F U B U2 B'
3. 8.48 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B' L F' R' D L B L' D F2
4. 9.85 B U2 R L' F' L2 U D' L F' R2 L2 F R2 F U2 F L2 B D2
5. 11.39 D2 B2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U L' U' R' B' R B2 D U2 R U' 

I'm getting more and more of these. 

EDIT: 9.91AVG25



Spoiler



Session average: 9.91
1. 8.40 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B2 F2 D' B' F' D L2 F2 L'
2. (12.40) U R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U F L2 U B2 R F U B U2 B'
3. 8.48 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B' L F' R' D L B L' D F2
4. 9.85 B U2 R L' F' L2 U D' L F' R2 L2 F R2 F U2 F L2 B D2
5. 11.39 D2 B2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U L' U' R' B' R B2 D U2 R U'
6. 10.27 L2 B R2 D2 L2 F U2 B L2 B F2 D' B' R U F' L R2 F U2 R2
7. 10.54 U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 D' B' U2 R' U' B' D F R2
8. 9.21 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 L' U2 F L2 U L2 R2 D2 L' F2
9. 11.12 U2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 R' F' U' R2 U F' L' B L2 R2
10. 11.09 B D2 B D2 F L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B D B L F' R' B D2 L' F2 D
11. 10.50 F L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F D2 R' B L2 R2 U R B2 D L'
12. 9.21 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D R F' R' U2 B F D2 R'
13. (15.38) B' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 L' D L' B U' R' U2 B' D2 R'
14. 11.12 B2 L2 F2 L D2 L2 R D2 R2 B2 D R' D' B' F' D2 L B2 L2 U'
15. 9.16 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 F R U R2 B' F L2 D L2 F2
16. 8.82 R2 F' D2 B L2 F L2 F R2 U2 B R' B' L' U L2 B2 L' U2 L F2
17. (7.93) L2 D2 B' F2 D2 B R2 F' L2 B F2 L U2 B' U B' F U' B' R'
18. 10.31 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U2 B L2 B L B2 F R2 U' F U'
19. 10.10 F' U F' L2 F R' B U2 R' B' L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F'
20. 8.61 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 L B2 U L2 B' U' F' U' L' D'
21. 10.03 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U' L' R2 U' L2 D R U' B' L R2
22. (7.87) U' B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D L' B' D B2 L U' B' L2 D2 R2
23. 10.58+ L' D2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 D L D R F' U' B' F' D R2
24. 8.95 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' U' R' U2 R' U' B D2 U' B L'
25. 10.31 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F L B' R' F' R2 D' B' R2 B


----------



## feliperuedah (Jan 18, 2014)

3.77 avg 100 2x2


----------



## Riley (Jan 18, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.75
1. (12.71) R' B' L' B U' R B R' L' R' U' L 
2. 6.63 R L U' R L U' L R' L' U' B' U' 
3. 7.78 B' R' L U L B U L' U B' R' B' 
4. 8.85 R L U' R B R U' R' L' R B R' 
5. (6.19) U R U R' B R B R B U' R L


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2014)

soup said:


> 16.945 tps



I don't get it.


----------



## Julian (Jan 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't get it.


What I imagine must be happening is that clicking far away from the gap will move all the pieces at the same time (like it would do on a physical puzzle), and each piece counts as a move. This would also explain why mouse control has overtaken keyboard control. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

If this is the case, why not have a new metric where these chain-moves count as only 1 move (kind of like BTM)?


----------



## Username (Jan 18, 2014)

Julian said:


> What I imagine must be happening is that clicking far away from the gap will move all the pieces at the same time (like it would do on a physical puzzle), and each piece counts as a move. This would also explain why mouse control has overtaken keyboard control. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> If this is the case, why not have a new metric where these chain-moves count as only 1 move (kind of like BTM)?



I think it's possible to do nonclicking mouse controls (just moving your mouse over the tiles), not sure though. If not, that really should be done imo


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

Username said:


> I think it's possible to do nonclicking mouse controls (just moving your mouse over the tiles), not sure though. If not, that really should be done imo


Yes, you can do that. I don't though because I don't have a mouse.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jan 18, 2014)

Skewb PB single 10.24


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 18, 2014)

Pyra

Ao5 - 7.20
Ao12 - 7.86
Ao50 - 8.79


----------



## uvafan (Jan 18, 2014)

lolol OH PB
10.80 R2 U2 D' B R B' U' D' B2 R' B2 D R2 U' R' D' U2 B2 D U2 F U2 R2 F' D'
Reconstruction:
EOLine: x2 R' F' R F U' R2 D
Left: z U R' U2' z' U R' U2 R U L
Right+WV: R' U2 R' U R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R
AUF: U2
32/10.80=2.96 tps


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Megaminx:
53.79 PB (fullstep)single, 1:02.87 average. Official


----------



## NathanWalsh (Jan 18, 2014)

After 1 month of 3x3 speedcubing:
Ao5: 34.40
Ao12: 37.60
Pb: 22.75
Pretty happy with my progression right now


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

uvafan said:


> lolol OH PB
> 10.80 R2 U2 D' B R B' U' D' B2 R' B2 D R2 U' R' D' U2 B2 D U2 F U2 R2 F' D'
> Reconstruction:
> EOLine: x2 R' F' R F U' R2 D
> ...


Haha, awesome. I wish I could get solves like that. Sub-30 F2L (not including the 4 from WV) and forced LL skip with not much effort needed. btw, are you y-axis colour neutral? Idk how many ZZ users are.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Haha, awesome. I wish I could get solves like that. Sub-30 F2L (not including the 4 from WV) and forced LL skip with not much effort needed. btw, are you y-axis colour neutral? Idk how many ZZ users are.



Nah, Phil and Andy are, I don't think anyone else is, although Matt is not that much slower after z rotations.


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Nah, Phil and Andy are, I don't think anyone else is, although Matt is not that much slower after z rotations.


I'm y-neutral too... but I don't get the use of z-neutrality. There isn't even any use to it, as all the oriented edges are the same. Even recog is the same, but with everything reversed.

E: 24.13 Ao100 with beginner's method


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2014)

20.363[16.132], 23.354+[17.584], 15.288[13.264], 12.787+[9.267], 24.910+[18.478], DNF(45.303)[39.723], 16.897[14.282], DNF(10.462)[7.663], 32.790[31.063], 15.790+[11.775], 35.402[29.181], DNF(20.093)[13.834], 25.715[23.470], DNF(13.963)[10.148], 38.124[17.882], 35.511[31.610] 

number of times: 12/16
best time: 12.787
worst time: 38.124

current avg5: DNF (σ = 36.84)
best avg5: 19.032 (σ = 5.15)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 27.10)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 27.10)

session avg: DNF (σ = 24.89)
session mean: 24.744

2x2 bld. Did all with CLL/EG1/AntiCLL (not full EG1)
1. 38.124[17.882] R F2 U F' R2 F' R2 F U2 
Used OP for this one because it sucked.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

That reminded me a few weeks ago I got 7.36 2bld ao5, ill try beating it and if not ill upload it


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 19, 2014)

14.98 oh avg5 on cam

Watch out antoine


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 14.98 oh avg5 on cam
> 
> Watch out antoine



lol

Will I need to change my sig for ya?


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 19, 2014)

22.00 avg 12 and 20.92 avg of 5
in the only event I do
I'm such a nub


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 19, 2014)

1.71 UWR AO100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-18
avg of 100: 1.71

Time List:
1. 1.47 R' F' U F' R2 U2 F R F 
2. 1.38 U F U' R F R' U R' F' 
3. 1.83 U2 R F2 U' R' F' R' U R 
4. (1.16) F U2 R U' F' R U' F2 U2 
5. 1.71 R2 U' R' F' U F' U F' U' 
6. (2.89) U F' U' R2 F R F U2 R F' 
7. (0.97) U R F' R2 F R' F U2 R U' 
8. 1.66 R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U2 
9. 1.71 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R F' 
10. 1.72 F2 R' F' U R2 U' F2 R F 
11. 1.93 F R2 F' R' F2 U R U' F 
12. 1.71 R2 U2 R F U' F2 R2 U R U 
13. 1.77 U' R U' F U F' R2 F U' 
14. 1.40 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U2 R2 
15. 1.59 R F2 U' R2 U F2 R U2 F2 
16. (0.90) U R2 U' F' R' F U R F 
17. 1.44 U R U2 F R U' F2 R F 
18. 1.71 U F' U F2 U' R2 F R' F R' 
19. 1.41 U2 R2 F' U' R F2 R F U2 
20. 2.06 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R F2 R 
21. 1.68 U R2 U R U F2 U R2 U F 
22. 1.21 R U F' R' U R F2 R' F' 
23. 1.71 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 F R2 
24. 2.09 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R F U2 F' 
25. 1.84 U2 R2 U F U2 F2 R' F2 U 
26. 1.43 R F' R2 U F2 U F' R' U' 
27. 1.44 U R U F2 R' F U F U 
28. 1.86 R2 U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R' 
29. 2.11 F2 U R2 U' R F2 U' F' R 
30. 1.22 U F2 R U2 R U' F R2 U' 
31. 1.65 U R' U' R' F R' F' R2 F' 
32. 1.91 U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R' U' F U' 
33. 1.90 U' F2 R2 U' R' F' U R2 F' 
34. 1.68 U F2 U' R2 U R' U' F R2 U2 
35. 1.68 U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 R F R 
36. 1.78 U2 R U' F2 R F2 R' U' F 
37. 1.97 F R U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F 
38. 1.50 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
39. 1.65 U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U2 F R' 
40. 1.94 U2 R' F2 R U R F R2 F2 
41. 1.52 F2 R2 F R U' R U F' R2 
42. 1.72 U2 F R' U R2 U2 F' U' R2 
43. 1.55 U R' U F' U2 R U F R U' 
44. 1.56 U R U2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' R' 
45. 1.66 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 F' R 
46. 1.22 U F R2 F' U R F' U R 
47. 1.80 U R F2 U' R' F2 U F' R2 
48. 1.94 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U R2 U 
49. 2.05 R F2 U R2 F2 R' U' F2 R 
50. (2.83) R U' R U' F2 U' R' F2 R 
51. 2.08 U R2 U F' U R U R U2 
52. 1.65 U2 F2 R U' F U' F' U F2 
53. 1.66 U2 F' R' U2 R F U2 F2 R2 
54. 2.02 F U F2 R2 F R F' R U2 R2 
55. 1.22 U R' F' R' F R U' R F' 
56. (2.34) R F2 R2 F' U F' R F2 R 
57. 2.03 F U R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' 
58. 2.02 R' F2 U R' F2 R F U2 F' 
59. (0.65) U2 R2 U2 R F' R F U2 F2 
60. 1.33 U2 R F' R U2 R2 F R' F2 R 
61. 1.72 R' F' R' F2 R F U2 R2 F 
62. 1.61 U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R2 
63. 1.63 R F' U2 R2 F' U R' U R2 
64. 1.80 R' F' U' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R' 
65. 1.63 U2 R2 U2 F' R F U' F2 R 
66. (0.94) U F U' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' 
67. 2.06 U R2 U' R U' F2 R U' R 
68. 1.52 U R2 U' F R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
69. 1.69 R2 F U R' F2 R U R2 U2 
70. 1.63 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U F R2 
71. 1.84 U' R F' U2 F' R F2 R' F2 R 
72. 1.88 F R' F2 R F R2 U F2 R' 
73. 1.83 U R U2 F U' R2 U R U2 
74. 1.69 U F2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' F' U 
75. 1.69 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F' U2 F' 
76. 1.97 U R U R' F U' R' U F 
77. 1.59 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R' U' 
78. 2.00 R U2 R' F R U2 F2 U' F2 
79. (3.05) R2 F2 U' F U2 F' U2 R' U2 
80. 1.96 U R U2 R2 F R' U2 F U 
81. 1.66 R' U R2 U' R2 F U' R' U 
82. 2.02 U2 R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' 
83. 1.47 U F' U2 F U2 R2 U F2 U 
84. (2.13) U F U R2 U2 R F R' F2 
85. 1.97 F2 R U R' F R' F2 R2 U' 
86. 1.86 U R2 F' U R U' R' U2 F 
87. 1.88 U' F' U' F R F2 U' R' F 
88. 1.94 U F' R F' U2 R F' U R2 
89. 1.59 U R F U' F2 U2 R U2 R' 
90. 1.84 U' F U' R2 F2 U F2 U' F' 
91. 1.38 U2 F U2 R' U' F R' F R' U2 
92. 1.22 R U' R2 F R' F R' U R' 
93. 1.52 U F U2 R2 U F' U F2 R2 
94. 1.31 R' U' R' F' U' F R2 F2 U2 
95. 1.81 U2 F2 U' F' U R' U F' U2 
96. 1.72 U2 R' U F2 R2 U R' F2 R' F 
97. 2.13 R U F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U 
98. 1.65 U R U' F2 U' F2 U R' F 
99. 1.88 U R F' U F U' F' R2 U2 
100. 1.77 U R2 U' F R2 F2 U F R



edit 1.66 AO12 on cam.


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.71 UWR AO100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap

stahhhhp


----------



## Brest (Jan 19, 2014)

2036


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 19, 2014)

Brest said:


> 2036


That is a lot.
Like a lot.
I now know 43 OLLs.
Thats way more than I thought I knew.


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

I am finally getting off my lazy butt to learn EG1 since I have the motivation, and the algs are easy.

Edit: all but 3 CLLs sub 1


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 19, 2014)

9.74 Single!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a 40sec OH solve.

PB so far. Yay.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 19, 2014)

Patryk (Sajwo) Szewczyk 8.04 NR average


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.71 UWR AO100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooooooo wayyyy  chris is unstoppable 4ever


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 19, 2014)

Brest said:


> 2036



What does this mean?

@ Chris 
How????!!!!


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 19, 2014)

F2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B' U2 R' D B2 L' F2 D' R D2 // Scramble
z2 D' R' F2 D' R2 D' // Cross
R U' R' // F2L 1
U' L' U2 L U' R' U' R // F2L 2
U L' U L' U' y' L' U L // F2L 3
y L' U' L y U' L U L' // F2L 4
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // OLL
U2 F2 L' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2 (x2) // PLL

Time: 9.44

Very easy solve; little lock up before PLL, it could have been high 8.


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 19, 2014)

(56.29), 56.87, 1:00.97, 1:02.67, 57.28, 58.69, 57.35, 1:04.18, (1:08.06), 57.75, 56.83, 59.02 = *59.16 Megaminx ao12*


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 19, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> F2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B' U2 R' D B2 L' F2 D' R D2 // Scramble
> z2 D' R' F2 D' *R2* D' // Cross
> R U' R' // F2L 1
> U' L' U2 L U' R' U' R // F2L 2
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Iggy (Jan 19, 2014)

1:03.51 234 Relay, 4x4 had OLL parity 

Edit: 1:03.51 with double parity ugh

Edit 2: 1:01.64, 1:03.16, 1:03.53, 1:16.48, 1:04.37 = 1:03.69 avg5 lol. I need a sub 1


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 19, 2014)

2.14.xx lbl on 4x4 challenge to everyone!


----------



## EMI (Jan 19, 2014)

Square-1
Avg of 5: 12.83


Spoiler



1. (16.15) (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, 5)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0) 
2. 11.99 (1, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2) 
3. 12.99 (-3, 2)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
4. (11.98) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0) 
5. 13.52 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)


Avg of 12: 14.28


Spoiler



1. 15.41 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2) 
2. (11.80) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0) 
3. 14.57 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2) 
4. (18.36) (1, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
5. 16.85 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/ 
6. 16.15 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, 5)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0) 
7. 11.99 (1, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2) 
8. 12.99 (-3, 2)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
9. 11.98 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0) 
10. 13.52 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
11. 16.27 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(2, -2)/(-4, -2) 
12. 13.09 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)


Avg of 50: 15.76


Spoiler



1. (11.99) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
2. 13.40 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -3)/ 
3. 20.79 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4) 
4. 13.65 (3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -5) 
5. 14.57 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
6. 18.66 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
7. 18.77 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
8. 12.82 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
9. 15.77 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
10. 18.27 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
11. 16.89 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-1, -4) 
12. 14.20 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/ 
13. (24.98) (6, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
14. 15.41 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2) 
15. (11.80) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0) 
16. 14.57 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2) 
17. 18.36 (1, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
18. 16.85 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/ 
19. 16.15 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, 5)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0) 
20. 11.99 (1, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2) 
21. 12.99 (-3, 2)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
22. (11.98) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0) 
23. 13.52 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
24. 16.27 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(2, -2)/(-4, -2) 
25. 13.09 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
26. 15.60 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
27. 16.61 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -3) 
28. 16.38 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(6, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -5)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0) 
29. 18.86 (-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
30. 12.64 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
31. 14.48 (-2, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3) 
32. 19.52 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
33. (25.93) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
34. 20.15 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
35. 16.33 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
36. 15.43+ (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -4) 
37. 15.32 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4) 
38. 17.10 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
39. 13.66 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-1, -4) 
40. 13.83 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2) 
41. (22.41) (1, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0) 
42. 17.24 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2) 
43. 14.33 (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
44. 14.58+ (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
45. 12.06 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, -5)/(1, -2)/(-5, 0) 
46. 17.97 (-3, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
47. 13.71 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, -2) 
48. 14.31 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
49. 16.61 (1, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
50. 19.84 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)


Avg of 100: 16.42


Spoiler



1. 17.77 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -4) 
2. 13.50 (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0) 
3. 14.23 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. 19.01 (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
5. (11.74) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-4, 0) 
6. 16.63 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
7. 16.85 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
8. 18.78 (-5, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/ 
9. 13.84 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
10. 13.96 (3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
11. 17.19 (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
12. 17.89 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -2) 
13. 17.71 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -2) 
14. (22.59+) (3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
15. 15.75 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(6, -1)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4) 
16. 19.99 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
17. 21.17 (-2, -3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
18. 19.13 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
19. 17.02 (1, 3)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
20. 20.20 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/(4, -2) 
21. 15.84 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -1)/ 
22. 13.49 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-4, -3) 
23. 15.72 (-3, -1)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -5) 
24. 15.58 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
25. 17.51 (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
26. 16.85 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
27. (23.39) (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -1) 
28. (11.99) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
29. 13.40 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -3)/ 
30. 20.79 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4) 
31. 13.65 (3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -5) 
32. 14.57 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
33. 18.66 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
34. 18.77 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
35. 12.82 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
36. 15.77 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
37. 18.27 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
38. 16.89 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-1, -4) 
39. 14.20 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/ 
40. (24.98) (6, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
41. 15.41 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2) 
42. (11.80) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0) 
43. 14.57 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2) 
44. 18.36 (1, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
45. 16.85 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/ 
46. 16.15 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, 5)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0) 
47. (11.99) (1, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2) 
48. 12.99 (-3, 2)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
49. (11.98) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0) 
50. 13.52 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
51. 16.27 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(2, -2)/(-4, -2) 
52. 13.09 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
53. 15.60 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
54. 16.61 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -3) 
55. 16.38 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(6, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -5)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0) 
56. 18.86 (-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
57. 12.64 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
58. 14.48 (-2, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3) 
59. 19.52 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
60. (25.93) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
61. 20.15 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
62. 16.33 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
63. 15.43+ (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -4) 
64. 15.32 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4) 
65. 17.10 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
66. 13.66 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-1, -4) 
67. 13.83 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2) 
68. 22.41 (1, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0) 
69. 17.24 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2) 
70. 14.33 (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
71. 14.58+ (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
72. 12.06 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, -5)/(1, -2)/(-5, 0) 
73. 17.97 (-3, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
74. 13.71 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, -2) 
75. 14.31 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
76. 16.61 (1, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
77. 19.84 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
78. 16.70 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -4)/(6, 0) 
79. 19.77 (-3, 5)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(6, -4)/(5, 0) 
80. 16.79 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -1)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
81. 19.95 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, -2) 
82. 13.26 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, -2) 
83. 16.48 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, -3) 
84. 16.20 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 3)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
85. 16.54 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/ 
86. 17.54 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
87. 21.58 (3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
88. (41.92) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, -4)/(4, 0) 
89. 14.33 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
90. 13.72 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/ 
91. 19.41 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3) 
92. 14.06 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(-4, -1)/(6, -5) 
93. 15.42 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
94. 16.45 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
95. 12.07 (0, 5)/(3, 6)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, -1) 
96. 19.41 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -4) 
97. 21.70 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
98. 12.77 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2) 
99. 19.53 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-5, 0) 
100. 14.51 (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 19, 2014)

Average of 12: 19.49
1. 17.81 F2 R2 D U F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F L' D' R F2 D' R F R D'
2. (16.63) F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L' B U2 R U' B' L B' F' R
3. 19.28 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B F U2 F' R2 F R D' U2 F U2 B D L2 R'
4. 20.45 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D L2 F' R' D2 F2 R B' D' F L2 U L' U
5. 22.31 U L2 D R2 D R2 U L2 U B2 U' L R' D' F D U' L' F2 U2 R'
6. 19.04 R' U' D' F R' L B' U' F L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 D R2 U' F2
7. 16.94 B' R2 F2 L F' B L' U F2 R' B2 U D' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' L2
8. 21.24 R' F' U2 F D F R L2 D F' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 B2
9. (25.01) R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 L' F R' U2 B U F' R' B
10. 20.03 B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F D' B U' B' F D' U L D' F'
11. 19.66 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 D2 U' F D' R' B' L' U' R' F L2 R
12. 18.17 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 D' R B2 U' B2 D R B' F2 
pb by .7x OH


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 19, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 2.14.xx lbl on 4x4 challenge to everyone!



1:43.10 strict lbl.


----------



## Username (Jan 19, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=319&cat=1&rnd=2

Sebastian Weyer 7.97 official avg


----------



## ottozing (Jan 19, 2014)

Username said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=319&cat=1&rnd=2
> 
> Sebastian Weyer 7.97 official avg



Awesome : O


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

Username said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=319&cat=1&rnd=2
> 
> Sebastian Weyer 7.97 official avg


Wat... why didn't I remember him for my fantasy cubing team


----------



## Username (Jan 19, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=319&cat=3&rnd=2

Sebastian Weyer 4x4 WR avg


Also:

avg of 5: 2.17

Time List:
1. (3.44) U R2 U R' U' R F U' R 
2. 2.06 U F2 U F2 U R' F2 R' U 
3. 1.94 R U R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' 
4. 2.50 R U2 R' F' U F' U R2 F2 
5. (1.90) U F U' R U2 F2 R' F' R F' 
Stackmat


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 19, 2014)

Username said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=319&cat=1&rnd=2
> 
> Sebastian Weyer 7.97 official avg





Username said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=319&cat=3&rnd=2
> 
> Sebastian Weyer 4x4 WR avg



wut
scary stuffs 

and Kim, stop getting fast at everything XD


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

wow, low 28... over a second faster than his previous WR.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 19, 2014)

inb4 Faz gets 28.14avg


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 19, 2014)

29.63 worst time :O


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2014)

So, me and Lucas were doing 2x2 Team BLD (him calling) and the most annoying luck came out of it after only like 3 attempts:

first, we got this: R' F R2 F' U F' U' F U

y' x' F' R' F R F' R U2 R' U (LL SKIP!)

I locked up, got 2.006. Me and Lucas were like, "WHATTTTTTT THAT WAS THE EASIEST WE ARE EVER GONNA GET!!!"

Then, as we were still mad about that, this came up:

F2 U R2 U F U' F' R2 U'

x R' F R F' U2

Lucas in inspection: "what, What, WHAT???????!!!!!!!!"

So, he decided to make our best possible scramble we are going to get turn into this:

"Rotate the cube like and R'"

Me: "OK, so like an R', got it"

Lucas: "Sledgehammer U2 DONE OMGOMGOMG!!!"

Me: *Solve in 1.0x*

Me: WHATTTWTTIDSJFKOASJFKL;SJFKFMDSAKLFNC;KLMZX;KLFSDZ;KOXCJSFK;LWJL;KFJSAK;LFJRWE;LRKA YOU LIAR!!!

*checks scramble*

Both: IT WAS A ROTATION LIKE AN R NOT AN R' NOOOOOOOOO WE QUIT


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 19, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> So, me and Lucas were doing 2x2 Team BLD (him calling) and the most annoying luck came out of it after only like 3 attempts:
> 
> first, we got this: R' F R2 F' U F' U' F U
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2014)

Not to mention that I got a sub10 average that could've been sub9

Average of 5: 9.933
1. 8.485 
2. (7.638) 
3. 12.818 
4. (15.666) 
5. 8.495 

PB is 9.3x, stupid counting 12 had so many lockups and so did the 15 :/ Stackmat and on cam, too...

edit: 3x3 ofc


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

Holy. Crap. 6.04. 

U2 L F2 L2 B2 R' B U2 B' F D R' D R2 F D2 R


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 19, 2014)

Not like this means anything but it's fazt.
mean of 3: 35.76

Time List:
1. 37.71 R2 B2 L2 B R Fw' D2 Fw B R2 L Uw2 F' Rw' L' F' U Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F' D Rw B2 Fw F2 U L Fw F U Rw2 F D' L D' B U F' Rw 
2. 32.13 D2 B Rw' R2 Uw' Rw Uw' B2 Rw2 U Fw L2 Fw' B D R D Uw2 Rw' D U F2 Rw B' L B F D' R' F2 Fw Rw2 Fw D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' Fw 
3. 37.43 Rw' Fw Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R' F' U2 Uw' Rw2 U Rw' B2 Uw2 B D' B2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw D Rw F' L D2 Fw F L' Uw' D Fw2 B' R B2 Rw R2 Fw F2


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2014)

NOOOOOO I HATE ME I HAVE TEARS IN MY EYES

Average of 12: 1.862
1. 1.640 R2 F2 R U' R F' R' F' U2 
2. (1.465) R2 F' U2 R2 U' R F2 R' U' 
3. 1.481 R F2 R' U2 R F2 R2 F' U' 
4. 2.785 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U F' R' U' 
5. 1.844 R F U2 F U F2 U R2 U2 
6. 1.926 U2 F' U' R' F R' U' R2 U 
7. 1.632 R F' R2 F2 U R' F R U 
8. 1.531 U R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U R 
9. (3.078+) F2 U' F R' F U' R F2 U2 
10. 1.868 R2 U2 R U' R U' R F' R2 
11. 1.998 F U2 F R F' R2 U2 F U2 
12. 1.910 F U' F R U' R2 U2 R' U' 

1.730 without +2 ;( ON CAM

EDIT: Also, lockup on 1.465 (it should've been sub 1.078 which if that didn't fail and if 1.078 didn't +2 it would've been 1.691 whyyyyy)


----------



## JackJ (Jan 19, 2014)

2.74 average of 5. Pretty fackin ridiculous scrambles. 

1: 2.50	R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R'
2: 2.70	U2 R F2 U2 R U F2 R' U
3: (2.46)	F' U R U' F2 U R2 U' R2
4: (3.62)	R F U' R2 U' F2 R U2
5: 3.03	F2 U' R U2 F2 R2 F' U R


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 19, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Not to mention that I got a sub10 average that could've been sub9
> 
> Average of 5: 9.933
> 1. 8.485
> ...



watatwat I have a my 9.11 avg5 is better than youre PB?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> watatwat I have a my 9.11 avg5 is better than youre PB?



Yepyep, I do 3x3 seriously like once every 2 weeks.

Switch the last two digits to tie my PB, I bet that DNF and the 3.078 made the difference here...

Average of 50: 2.062
1. 1.640 R2 F2 R U' R F' R' F' U2 
2. (1.465) R2 F' U2 R2 U' R F2 R' U' 
3. 1.481 R F2 R' U2 R F2 R2 F' U' 
4. 2.785 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U F' R' U' 
5. 1.844 R F U2 F U F2 U R2 U2 
6. 1.926 U2 F' U' R' F R' U' R2 U 
7. 1.632 R F' R2 F2 U R' F R U 
8. 1.531 U R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U R 
9. 3.078+ F2 U' F R' F U' R F2 U2 
10. 1.868 R2 U2 R U' R U' R F' R2 
11. 1.998 F U2 F R F' R2 U2 F U2 
12. 1.910 F U' F R U' R2 U2 R' U' 
13. 2.551 F' U2 R2 U F R2 F U2 F 
14. 2.190 R U2 F2 U' R' U F U2 R' U' 
15. 1.765 U F2 U R U2 R U2 R U' 
16. 2.299 R' F R F' R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
17. 1.901 U' R F2 U2 R' U2 F R' U 
18. 1.747 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F R2 U 
19. 1.547 U2 F' R F U2 F R F' R2 U' 
20. 1.836 F R2 U R' F' U R2 U F' 
21. 2.611 F2 U2 R' F R2 U F' R' U 
22. 1.814 U2 R2 U F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U' 
23. 1.620 F U' F2 R' F U2 R2 U' F' U2 
24. (3.968) F2 U F' U' R2 U2 F U' R 
25. 2.221 R' U F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 
26. 1.976 U F' R2 F' R2 F U2 R F' 
27. (1.361) U' F' R2 F R2 F' R U2 R 
28. (17.659) F2 U R2 F R' F U2 F2 R2 
29. 1.995 F2 U F' U2 R F' R U2 R2 
30. 1.608 U R U' R U F R2 F U2 
31. 2.259 U R2 U R U' R F2 R U' 
32. (1.457) R F' U2 F U2 F2 U' R' U 
33. 1.874 R2 U R U' F2 R U' F' U' 
34. 1.912 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R F2 
35. 3.158 F2 U2 F' U2 R U F2 U R2 
36. 3.239 R' U2 F U' R2 F R2 F R U2 
37. 2.402 R2 F2 R' F R' F2 U2 R U' 
38. 1.723 U' R' U F' U F' R2 U F U' 
39. 1.853 F U2 F U2 R' F' U2 F U2 
40. 2.479 F2 R F U2 F U2 R U R2 U 
41. 2.234 U' F U2 F' U R2 U F U2 
42. 1.911 F2 R2 F' R2 U R' F' R U' 
43. 1.879 U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
44. 2.161 R2 F R F2 U F2 U R' U 
45. (DNF(1.906)[NOOOO]) R U2 F2 U' R' F2 U F2 U' 
46. 2.277 F2 R' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U2 
47. 2.794 R U' F U' F U2 R2 U' F U' 
48. 1.646 R F' R F2 U' F' R' F' R' U' 
49. 1.749 U' F' R U R' U R U' R 
50. 1.807 R2 F2 R F U2 F U2 R2 U'


----------



## EMI (Jan 19, 2014)

4x4 first sub 30 single!
29.52 L Rw2 R F' U Uw' D F' U2 Fw' D2 F B2 D R' D2 B' D2 F' U' R B' U B Uw D' L' Rw' R U R D' L' B' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 F' L
Really nice F2L, Frurururuf into Y-perm.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2014)

EMI said:


> 4x4 first sub 30 single!
> 29.52 L Rw2 R F' U Uw' D F' U2 Fw' D2 F B2 D R' D2 B' D2 F' U' R B' U B Uw D' L' Rw' R U R D' L' B' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 F' L
> Really nice F2L, Frurururuf into Y-perm.



wat

Went through all of my CLLs real quick, I know all AUF and got all sub 0.8 except for 2 that were very close (one was permuted U, forgot the other). I'll get them all on video sometime in the near future, now I will work on EG-1

EDIT: I'm pretty sure it's all but that one now, lemme gogogogo new alg and do it.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 19, 2014)

wot

12.19 OH PLL skip


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wot
> 
> 12.19 OH PLL skip



not even sub NR

wanna TTW?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> not even sub NR
> 
> wanna TTW?



Better change that sig... I'm comin for ya

Can't... sorry


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 19, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wot
> 
> 12.19 OH PLL skip



I wish I was good at OH like this


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I wish I was good at OH like this





your sig said:


> 3x3OH: 10.42


..


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 19, 2014)

after 188 4x4 solves this year, I got a sub-1: 59.61


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2014)

32.00 nl feet single 

I randomly felt like doing a few feet solves.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 19, 2014)

lol. with stack
Average of 5: 1.31
1. 1.08 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' F U R 
2. 1.31 R' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U' F' U' 
3. (2.13)  F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U F R' U' 
4. (1.06) U' F R' U' R F2 R2 F' U' 
5. 1.53 F' U F2 U R' F R' F U'


----------



## qqwref (Jan 19, 2014)

Julian said:


> What I imagine must be happening is that clicking far away from the gap will move all the pieces at the same time (like it would do on a physical puzzle), and each piece counts as a move. This would also explain why mouse control has overtaken keyboard control. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.





Username said:


> I think it's possible to do nonclicking mouse controls (just moving your mouse over the tiles), not sure though. If not, that really should be done imo


Username has it more or less right. We have already had nonclicking mouse controls for months. soup and I do solves by just moving our mouse around, and never needing to click. It's entirely possible to get 16+ tps without abusing multi-turn moves at all, just by moving your mouse quickly.



Julian said:


> If this is the case, why not have a new metric where these chain-moves count as only 1 move (kind of like BTM)?


We could, but we kept it at single-move metric to be consistent with the keyboard users (like ben). That way we can compare tps/movecounts.


----------



## Julian (Jan 19, 2014)

Ah, I see. Interesting.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2014)

0.91 Diagonal sune CLL with Stackmat


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2014)

Good

Average of 5: 11.83
1. 12.75 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 R D L R2 F R' U B'
2. 11.39 B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U F2 U B' D2 U B' L2 F2 U2 L B F
3. (10.10) U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 R D' L' U2 L' B' U2 R' D2 R2
4. (12.80) U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U R2 D' L2 F' L' U2 R' B' L2 B' U2
5. 11.34 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U L2 R' F R2 U R2 D' U2 L' D' L2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 20, 2014)

20.59 avg of 5 without a single sub 20.
and a 21.74 avg 12.... without a single sub 20.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 20, 2014)

Canberra Summer 2014 Pyra Group A scrambles. I was in group B.

At comp I got 2.53 average with phone timer. Just now I got this average trying them with stackmat (I didn't remember solutions but w/e)

2.73, 2.33, 2.13, 3.70, 3.48 = 2.85

http://i.imgur.com/2uPcB1v.png

Edit: OcR single is 2.65 by Feliks and 3.74 average by me so...


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 20, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Canberra Summer 2014 Pyra Group A scrambles. I was in group B.
> 
> At comp I got 2.53 average with phone timer. Just now I got this average trying them with stackmat (I didn't remember solutions but w/e)
> 
> ...


2.50 avg with no warmup. What did you do for the 2.13?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 20, 2014)

Not at home but iirc it was just L4E with either V skip or one move


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

Tried my Guhong v2 and it felt amazing so i did a nice session with it and this happened

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.880
worst time: 18.498

current avg5: 14.577 (σ = 1.58)
best avg5: 12.350 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 13.531 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 12.884 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 13.612 (σ = 1.14)
best avg50: 13.612 (σ = 1.14) *PB
*
current avg100: 13.820 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 13.820 (σ = 1.31) *PB*

session avg: 13.820 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 13.880



Spoiler: Times + scrambles



1. 13.904 F2 D F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 U' L' U F2 L2 U R B2 F' L R U' 
2. 14.509 R' L U2 F' R2 F2 D F2 U2 R U2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' 
3. 12.604 D2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F R' U2 R B2 L' U R' U F' 
4. 14.326 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 B' D2 L D L2 B F D' B' U2 
5. 14.063 L B' U' D2 B R' U2 R' U' R L' U2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 
6. 14.342 U F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L R' B L' R F2 U F2 R' 
7. 14.643 B2 D2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' D2 R' U R F2 L D2 B' R' U F' 
8. 12.643 F' U2 F2 U F D' R2 B' R' F' U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' 
9. 16.463 L2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 R' F2 R D2 R' D' R U B' D' L2 F' D B2 R' 
10. 14.742 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 U' L2 B U2 B' D U L D2 
11. 16.068 L2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' B2 U2 B' R' D F D R' U' L2 D L' 
12. 13.128 D B2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U R F2 R B' D F2 R2 D R F U' 
13. 12.586 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B D' F D2 R B' R F' L 
14. 13.889 B R2 F D2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F L2 R B2 R D R F' R' B L2 D2 
15. 12.555 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B' R B F2 R2 B' L' F2 L 
16. 14.535 R2 B L2 F' D2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U R2 F' L2 F' L' F R' D' 
17. 12.090 F U2 B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' D2 R2 D U2 R U B' L2 
18. 12.077 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 F' L F D' L R2 B' L R' B2 U2 
19. 15.495 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 D R U L D B' D' R2 B' F' L 
20. 15.852 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 L U2 R2 U2 F D' F U' B2 R' D2 R2 
21. 12.320 R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R' F L F2 R' B R U' L' F2 
22. (17.527) F2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 L' F' U' L U' B' L2 D R B 
23. 13.273 B2 U R D2 B' U' L F R2 B' R2 U L2 U D L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 
24. 15.428 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 U L R F L2 U2 R F D B 
25. 12.070 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R2 B U' L2 R' B R' F2 D' L F2 
26. 12.790 B' U' L' D' F' U2 R U2 D' F2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 L' B2 D2 
27. (18.498) R2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D L' B2 F' D2 U2 L' F' L' B' L' 
28. 12.862 R' U' R2 D F2 B R F R' U B2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 
29. 11.535 D2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 D R U' B2 U' F L' U' L2 B2 
30. 14.465 U2 F2 R U2 L' R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 U B U2 R' F' R' D' F' L' 
31. (16.817) B' R2 L' U2 F R' L U' L2 F' U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 
32. 15.392 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D F' L2 D F2 D' B U' L B U2 
33. 12.874 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F R D2 B2 L D2 U2 F' L' U 
34. 13.763 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 L D' U2 F L B' R B R2 D' F2 
35. 13.147 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F L R2 B' L F2 R' U' R' U2 
36. 13.103 R2 D L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R B D' R' U L2 B L B U' 
37. (11.023) F2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R U2 B2 D' R D2 F L' U F 
38. 12.748 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 B' U F' R' U L' R F' U2 F2 
39. 15.357 F U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' F' U2 L B R2 U R' U B2 R D' R2 
40. (11.530) R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B' D L2 U L' R U' F' R2 U2 
41. (17.487) R' F L D B U' B R U2 R U' L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U L2 
42. 12.411 L' U F L2 D R' B L D2 L' U2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 
43. 13.749 R2 U' R' B D2 F R2 D L' F2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 F R2 F L2 
44. 14.768 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R D' R F R2 F' D' L2 B2 
45. 14.781 D U F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 L2 D F D' F2 L2 R2 D' F' 
46. 16.307 F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' U' R2 F U' R F L2 F' L D' F' D 
47. 12.584 F2 U B U' F' R2 U F2 R F U R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 D 
48. 16.521 U2 R2 B U2 D R F2 D' B D2 R L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 
49. 13.189 D F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' B F' L' U B2 U R B' R U 
50. (17.697) R2 U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 R U2 R D2 B L2 R U' B2 D' R' D2 B' D2 
51. 14.276 F R2 U' D2 L D R2 U2 R' U' F2 L2 F2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
52. 15.526 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 L' B' L2 F2 L' D' L F' R' U' 
53. 12.929 F' B L B2 R2 U' D2 R' B L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 
54. (11.407) F2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B' R' B2 R' U F2 L D2 F2 
55. 13.640 U' B' R B2 R F2 B U B R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 R' 
56. 13.882 R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D' B' L' F' L' U' B U' R2 D' B' 
57. 14.761 D' B R2 D2 F' R B U L2 U2 D F2 U F2 B2 U L2 B2 
58. 14.995 F2 L U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 R D' R' D' L2 D' F2 R B U' 
59. 13.624 D L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D F' R D F R U' F L2 F' L2 
60. 11.667 F2 D2 R F2 D F' D L' B' U' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 F D2 L2 
61. 12.927 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B F' L' F R D B2 U' B2 R' B2 
62. 13.285 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 D B2 U' F' D2 U2 F2 R F2 R F' U' R 
63. 15.944 B' U' D2 F R U2 B' U2 R2 L F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 R2 B' 
64. 12.949 U2 F2 D2 F D2 F D2 F D2 F U2 L' R2 B' D' F D L2 U' L B 
65. 13.956 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 F D' L' B2 U B' D R' B' F' 
66. 12.358 U R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' U L F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D 
67. 12.191 D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' L D L B L B F D2 L2 D 
68. 13.270 F2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R U2 B U' R' B' U2 L2 D2 R' B' 
69. 11.777 D L2 R2 U L2 D B2 D R2 B2 D' L F L2 R' D' R' B' R' D' U2 
70. 12.500 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' B D B' L R U F' L' R' 
71. 13.841 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F' D2 U' L U2 L2 R' U B2 L 
72. 14.396 U2 R' F2 L F2 L F2 U2 F2 L D2 U' R2 B2 R' U' F' D B' R2 
73. 13.067 B R F2 U2 L D2 B' U' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 D F2 U' 
74. 14.085 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 L U2 L2 D F L2 D B L B2 F2 L2 U' 
75. 13.140 D' L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B' F' U B2 L F' R B U B' L' 
76. 15.439 F2 D R' D2 F L2 U L' U' B R U2 R' D2 F2 R F2 L' U2 F2 U2 
77. 15.774 B D F B2 R D2 R' B' L' U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 
78. 12.948 U' R F' L U B' U' F D2 F' U L2 U2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 
79. 14.106 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' L F2 R F R' B' D B2 L' R2 
80. 15.032 L2 U B2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U F2 U L2 F R D' B' R 
81. 15.888 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' L' B L2 D' F2 U2 L' D B2 U 
82. 12.955 B' L' F R U B' L' D' L' U' R2 F2 L F2 R U2 R D2 R U2 L 
83. 13.842 D2 R2 D2 L F2 R U2 F2 R F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R F R' D B' 
84. 13.620 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U R' F' L2 D U2 L F' D' L' D F 
85. 12.420 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 F R' U L' D2 B' D' U R' F' 
86. (10.880) F2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 R F2 U' F' R2 B' U' R' U2 L2 B F' 
87. 15.083 L2 U2 L2 B L2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 U' R' D' B U2 L' D2 B2 L2 R2 
88. 13.858 D2 F D2 B' D2 F U2 F D2 B F' L' D F2 R2 U R B' F2 R' 
89. 12.712 B2 D' F' B2 L D R' D L F2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 B2 
90. (11.313) B2 L U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L F2 D2 F R2 D' R2 U R' B' L F U' 
91. 12.198 U2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 U L U B' F2 D' L B2 L' U 
92. 12.619 R B' L F R' L2 U' F D' L D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 D B2 L2 U 
93. 14.917 B2 L2 F2 L R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 B' D U2 B R2 B' R' U B' 
94. 15.073 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F U F' L U' B' U' R2 F' L R2 
95. 12.522 F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 U B R2 U' F U' B' R B2 R F' 
96. 16.579 B2 R' D' B2 R2 U2 B R L U R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 
97. 13.523 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R D' L' B' D U2 B' R 
98. 16.388 D L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 R U2 F L' R D' U L F U2 
99. 13.820 U F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L B L' U2 R B D B2 L' R' 
100. 11.539 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U B' L' U' B2 D' R D2 R' U'



Possible new main, dont know why i never liked it before, ive only done about 10 solves on it before today


----------



## kcl (Jan 20, 2014)

7.94 fullstep 3x3 single..


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 20, 2014)

Last layer PB 2.22
it was an anti niklas and I recognized it.
Althought I haven't done a whole lot of LL


----------



## qaz (Jan 20, 2014)

such lucky scrambles...

Average of 5: 5.64
1. (10.65) R L' B U L B' U' B r b' u' 
2. 4.91 U B R' L B' U L' R r' u' 
3. 7.14 L' R' L' B L B' U R' l r' b 
4. 4.87 U B L' R L' B R' U' l 
5. (4.22) U' L' U R' L' R U B l b'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 20, 2014)

David1994 said:


> Wut. That your pb? Mine is close to that I think.



Yeah, should have been sub 10, sune oll, But I messed up the R-perm. I'll get one though, I had another sub 8 after OLL but T-perm took me more than 4 seconds.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2014)

Average of 12: 8.799
1. 8.988 R' U' D2 R' B D2 L' F D L' D B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 
2. 7.544 U' F2 R2 B' R2 D' L B R U D2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' 
3. (11.262) R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 F' D' R U' L' D' U F2 R2 B' 
4. 8.783 U2 R L2 B' D F B D R' U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 
5. 8.645 D' L2 U R2 U B2 F2 U B2 R2 D R U F2 R' F R D2 U2 B' 
6. (7.068) L2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U' L' F U' L' U L' R2 D2 F' U' 
7. 8.731 U R' F2 D B' U' L F B2 L D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' 
8. 8.208 L' B2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F D L B2 U' F2 D R B' 
9. 7.415 U' R' U' R B L F B' L U2 F' U2 B L2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 
10. 10.791 F2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' L R U' F' U L' F2 L2 U L' 
11. 10.615 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B F L2 R' U' R2 U F U B2 L' U' B R 
12. 8.265 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 F' L2 D' L' B' R U L' D' U' 

8.089 avg5 solves 5-9 

EDIT: current avg50: 9.139 (σ = 0.75)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 20, 2014)

Get an ao5 like that in comp and you might win the comp 

GJayden


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 20, 2014)

PB ao100/first sub-18: 17.96

The last ao12 was also 17.96


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 20, 2014)

2.10, 2.92, 3.79, 3.02, 2.86, 2.02, 2.70, 4.56, 3.29, 2.07, 3.89, 1.82, 3.95, 2.61, 2.69, 2.74, 4.91, 4.02, 2.86, 2.06, 3.34, 2.20, 4.56, 2.89, 3.19, 4.13, 2.56, 4.31, 4.64, 2.97, 19.24, 3.42, 4.77, 3.10, 3.51, 3.27, 3.89, 3.16, 2.01, 3.88, 2.88, 2.98, 3.40, 3.05, 2.70, 2.59, 3.77, 2.46, 4.22, 3.98, 3.51, 3.83, 2.53, 2.86, 4.30, 3.38, 4.51, 2.29, 3.02, 4.02, 1.94, 3.46, 3.53, 2.68

best avg5: 2.68 (σ = 0.07)
best avg12: 2.87 (σ = 0.67)
best avg50: 3.25 (σ = 0.70)
session avg: 3.26 (σ = 0.67)

Scrambles with Ao12/Ao5 bolded/italicized.


Spoiler



Session average: 3.26
*1. 2.10 F2 U2 F' U' R U' F R2 F *
*2. 2.92 F2 R2 F' R2 U F' U F' U' *
*3. 3.79 F U F' U F2 U R2 U2 F2 *
*4. 3.02 U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' *
*5. 2.86 U2 F U F2 U' R' U F2 R2 U2 *
*6. (2.02) F R F' R U R' U R U *
*7. 2.70 U2 R2 F2 R U F' R2 F' R U2 *
*8. 4.56 U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 U2 *
*9. 3.29 U' R' U2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U *
*10. 2.07 R2 F U' F U2 F R2 F R2 *
*11. 3.89 F2 U R F2 R F2 R U' R' U2 *
_*12. (1.82) R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' U' *_
_13. 3.95 R F' U2 F U' R2 F R U' _
_14. 2.61 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' _
_15. 2.69 R' U2 R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U' _
_16. 2.74 F' R U R2 F2 R' U F' U' _
17. (4.91) F' U' F' U2 F' U R2 U R2 
18. 4.02 R2 U2 F' R U R' F2 U' R 
19. 2.86 F R' U F2 R2 F' R U2 F2 
20. 2.06 U F2 R2 U2 F' R U' F U' 
21. 3.34 U R' F R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' 
22. 2.20 R2 U R2 F' U2 R' F R F2 
23. 4.56 F' R2 F2 U F' R U' R U' 
24. 2.89 U' R2 U R2 F' U R2 F2 U' 
25. 3.19 U2 F' U R' F R' F2 R2 U 
26. 4.13 F2 R' F U2 R F' R F2 R' 
27. 2.56 R U' F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 
28. 4.31 F2 U2 F U2 F' R F R U2 
29. (4.64) U2 R2 F U2 R' U2 R F' U' 
30. 2.97 U2 F R' U R2 F' R U' F 
31. (19.24) R' U R' U2 F2 R' F R2 U2 
32. 3.42 U' R2 F U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
33. (4.77) F2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F R' U' 
34. 3.10 R2 F' U F' R U F2 R2 U2 
35. 3.51 F R' F U F U F2 U2 R2 
36. 3.27 R F' U R2 U F2 U' F R 
37. 3.89 U F' U2 R' F U R' U F 
38. 3.16 U' F2 R U' F2 U2 F' R U2 
39. (2.01) U2 F2 R' U R F' R' U2 R2 
40. 3.88 R U2 R' F U2 R U2 F2 U' 
41. 2.88 U' R2 F U F2 R' F U' R2 
42. 2.98 U2 R F' U F' R' F2 R' U 
43. 3.40 F' U' F' U2 R' F U2 F2 U' 
44. 3.05 U F' R' U R2 U R U2 R U' 
45. 2.70 F' R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
46. 2.59 U2 F U' F' R' U' F2 U' F 
47. 3.77 U' R2 U' F R' U F' R F2 U2 
48. 2.46 R U' R' U F' R F' R' U 
49. 4.22 U2 R U R2 F' R U' F R' U2 
50. 3.98 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F R' 
51. 3.51 F U' R' U F U2 R' F' U' 
52. 3.83 U R2 F' R2 F R' U2 F U 
53. 2.53 R' U2 F U' F U' R F2 U2 
54. 2.86 U R F2 R2 F' R U F2 R' 
55. 4.30 U' F R' U2 F R2 U' R2 U2 
56. 3.38 U2 F R U R2 U F R U' 
57. 4.51 U' R F' R F U2 R2 U' R' U2 
58. 2.29 R F U F' U2 R U F' U' 
59. 3.02 R F U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' 
60. 4.02 U2 R' U2 R U' F' U R2 U2 
61. (1.94) F2 U F R' F R2 F' U F2 
62. 3.46 F' R' U F' U' R2 U2 R' F 
63. 3.53 F2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' F' U2 
64. 2.68 U R2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 20, 2014)

16.866 OH PB! I'm in the middle of a what I'm thinking will be a PB OH AO100. VHLS corner skip to Jperm.

16.866 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' L' U F D2 U B L' U2 L F

Edit: 7 Solves later 16.226, counting 16.866 in Average of 12. I'll post the averages when I end the session, I keep breaking them.

Edit2: Starting slowing down after 120 so Decided to stop, but Here:
Session Average 25.85
Mean of 100: 25.69
Average of 12: 22.78
Average of 5 21.45
Mean of 3:19.77
Single:16.226

All PBs from this session, session average is better than my old PB Average of 12.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 20, 2014)

YEAAAAA SUB-20 AVERAGE





It was my most consistent solve ever. Also the last one was a PLL skip.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 20, 2014)

16.58 3x3 Mean of 100, Almost sub 16.5. Started out sub 16.4


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 20, 2014)

8.66 lolscramble. Could have been faster

R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 F R2 F2 L F2 U' B D' R D U2 R2 U

y' z2 // Inspection
R' D L F R' F' // XXCross
U' R U R' d' R' U' R // F2L 3
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
r U r' U R U' R' U R U' R' r U' r' // OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 20, 2014)

0.869 Diagonal Sune CLL with pickup (Stackmat)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 0.869 Diagonal Sune CLL with pickup (Stackmat)



Did you see my other post or is this just a coincidence?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 20, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Did you see my other post or is this just a coincidence?



Yeah, I saw it and did a few tries and then got that.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 20, 2014)

4x4 ao5

1:04.72
(1:08.37)
1:03.03
59.72
(59.53)

1:02.49


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> YEAAAAA SUB-20 AVERAGE
> 
> 
> It was my most consistent solve ever. Also the last one was a PLL skip.



Congrats!

For me, also Pb: 3x3 ao5: 16.81. No skips, but I could mostly one look OLL.


Edit: Holy... Pb again: avg12: 17.92 

Edit2: Aaand avg50 Pb: 19.59 

Edit3: Single Pb: 13.88 

I think I'll stop now, somethings wrong with me today...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 20, 2014)

OH PB avg5

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-20
avg of 5: 17.78

Time List:
1. 18.00 B R2 B' F U2 L2 F R2 F D2 F' R' F L' U2 B R' B2 L U2 
2. (25.55) U2 B R2 U2 F D2 B U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D F2 U' B L' D' F R U' 
3. 18.78 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U L' D' U2 R' F2 L2 F U2 B U' 
4. (15.27) D R2 F' U' F2 L' B' D L U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L2 B' L2 
5. 16.55 D L2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D L U2 L' U L2 D' L' D' F'

20.86 avg100


----------



## lucascube (Jan 20, 2014)

2x2 stackmat pb's:

avg of 5: 1.42

Time List:
1. 1.28 F U' R F2 R2 U' R F R' 
2. (2.22) U2 F R' U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 
3. 1.30 U F2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 R 
4. 1.69 U2 F2 R' U2 F U F R' F 
5. (1.03) U R F2 U R U' R' F' U2

And...

1.99 ao50 

Edit: 

1.78 ao12
1.95 ao50
2.04 ao100

1.93 ao50
2.03 ao100

1.99 ao100 YESSSSSSSSS!


----------



## KCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

Not really sure what happened here 
4.63 R F' R' B' U D' R B U2 L D F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D R2 
LL skip, can't find my solution right now though :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 20, 2014)

nice Kevin! PB?


----------



## KCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> nice Kevin! PB?



yeah


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2014)

1.44 2x2 AO12. UWR



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-20
avg of 12: 1.44

Time List:
1. 1.46 U2 R' F' R F R2 F' U2 F 
2. 1.38 F R' U2 R F' R U' F U' 
3. 1.43 R F' U' F2 U F' R2 F' U 
4. 1.41 U F' U' R F' R2 U R U 
5. 1.38 U R U R F' U' F U' F' 
6. 1.40 R F2 R' U R' U R2 F' R2 
7. 1.50 U2 R U' R U2 R' U F' R U' 
8. (1.18) U' F' U F' R' F' R2 U2 F 
9. (1.86) U' F R2 U2 F' R F2 R' F' 
10. 1.36 U' R' U' F' U R' F' U R' 
11. 1.46 R' F' R U F' U2 R2 U R' 
12. 1.65 U F2 U2 F R F' U' R' U2


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 20, 2014)

umber of times: 109/109
best time: 29.88
worst time: 45.62

current avg5: 33.74 (σ = 2.00)
best avg5: 33.74 (σ = 2.00)

current avg12: 36.38 (σ = 2.67)
best avg12: 36.27 (σ = 3.35)

current avg50: 38.46 (σ = 2.76)
best avg50: 38.46 (σ = 2.76)

current avg100: 38.86 (σ = 2.46)
best avg100: 38.86 (σ = 2.46)

session avg: 39.13 (σ = 2.44)
session mean: 39.01

29 was NL  everything is a PB.


----------



## imvelox (Jan 20, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.44 2x2 AO12. UWR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.44 2x2 AO12. UWR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg. Wat


----------



## KCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

Weilong is my main now

number of times: 200/202
best time: 4.63
worst time: 14.84

current avg5: 8.81 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 7.46 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 9.16 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 8.19 (σ = 0.84)

current avg50: 8.89 (σ = 1.02)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.94)

current avg100: 8.91 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 8.94 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 8.96


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 20, 2014)

Second day of practising OH and I got a 20.21 single.


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2014)

So close... again...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



You already got it?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> You already got it?



Not from hknowstore.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 21, 2014)

Did like 400 2x2 solves, and only managed to beat one PB, ao5 xD

Average of 5: 1.552
1. 1.327 F U F2 U R' F' U2 F' U' 
2. (1.258) U' R' F U' R F2 U2 R U' 
3. (2.426) R U' R F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 
4. 1.834 F2 R U' R' F2 U' F R' U' 
5. 1.496 U' R F2 R2 F' R U2 R' U2

EDIT: aaaand the scrambles are wrong… -_-


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 21, 2014)

4x4 PB single: 1:04.09.

Yes I'm slow.


----------



## kcl (Jan 21, 2014)

6.89 skewb ao12, PB. 
4.92, (2.40), 8.52, 4.79, 6.82, 9.80, 7.72, 8.00, 9.55, 3.69, 9.40, 5.52


8.28 ao12 on cam. (Skewb)


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 21, 2014)

Trexrush1 said:


> 4x4 PB single: 1:04.09.
> 
> Yes I'm slow.



yOUR way better than me. I average over 2 minutes.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 6.89 skewb ao12, PB. 8.28 ao12 on cam.



nice


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



nice


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 21, 2014)

sq-1
34.90 average of 100, finally sub-35. Pushing onwards to sub-30


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 21, 2014)

*2x2x2 LBL Method* (2014)
400 solves
Dayan Zanchi
Best-.98
Best ao5- 3.02
Best ao12- 3.91
Best ao100- 4.67
Overall average- 5.30

ummmmm..... sub-4 ao12????


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 21, 2014)

Big cubes are fun. 

Today:
5x5: 
2:02.66 single. Should have been faster but locked up on the last layer. 

Yesterday on 4 hour car ride:
6x6:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 16/16
best time: 4:24.77 *Wut! Almost 30 seconds from start of session. And Triple Parity!*
worst time: 5:36.79

current mo3: 5:07.52 (σ = 9.02)
best mo3: 4:33.19 (σ = 14.08)

current avg5: 5:00.75 (σ = 10.14)
best avg5: 4:37.84 (σ = 12.07) *Yay!*

current avg12: 4:54.05 (σ = 19.53)
best avg12: 4:51.09 (σ = 18.52) *Sub-previous PB single!*

session avg: 4:57.52 (σ = 19.57)
session mean: 4:57.93

4:58.12, 5:15.19, 5:27.84, 4:43.66, 5:24.33, 5:36.79, 4:59.53, 4:25.36, 4:49.45, 4:24.77, 4:38.72, 4:52.93, 4:27.63, 4:57.12, 5:12.21, 5:13.24,
My previous single was 4:52. Beat it three times! 

Got really good at centers. Really happy. Slowed down at the end.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 21, 2014)

7:15 Ao5 on a 6x6 computer cube...should I be proud or worried? Just give me the V cube 6b already, damn it!


----------



## uvafan (Jan 21, 2014)

49.12 4x4 avg100, wanted sub49 :/ 48.95 avg50, at least got a sub49 ao50. sub45 avg100 by River Hill (February 8). 

Also from today are 44.34 avg5 and 46.82 avg12.

I should learn full OLL at some point.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



Upload your ao5


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 21, 2014)

What was the .98?
One move layer and OLL skip?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2014)

15.28 Average of 12, Wasn't really watching my times. Also in the middle of another PB average of 100 if I can keep it up. I have been improving almost daily

Edit: 15.04 Average of 12, Almost sub 15. Did not see this one coming either.

Edit2: 16.31 Mean of 100 and a 13.86 average of 5 and a 13.21 mean of 3 All PBs broken again.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 21, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 2x2 stackmat pb's:
> 
> avg of 5: 1.42
> 
> ...



Please abort mission, Lucas.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 21, 2014)

5x5 PB ON CAMERA! 1:56.30






Other new PBs (all set in the last 48 hours!)

3x3 ao5 12.53 ao12 13.71
4x4 ao5 1:02.49 
5x5 ao5 2:10.75
2x2 ao5 3.09
3x3 OH ao5 30.64
Pyraminx ao5 9.02
6x6 single 4:41.56 
6x6 mo3 5:07.66


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 21, 2014)

uvafan said:


> 49.12 4x4 avg100, wanted sub49 :/ 48.95 avg50, at least got a sub49 ao50. sub45 avg100 by River Hill (February 8).
> 
> Also from today are 44.34 avg5 and 46.82 avg12.
> 
> I should learn full OLL at some point.





Coolster01 said:


> Please abort mission, *Eli.*



pls


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 21, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> pls



I'm just glad he's not practicing pyraminx haha
Seriously though, I think Eli is either secretly member of a species of superadvanced alien or a high functioning AI robot that's going to take over the world after it gathers enough data about cubing and increases its TPS to blindingly (literally) fast.


----------



## Username (Jan 21, 2014)

3.08 2x2 ao100

I've been practicing a bunch, and learning a few EG-1's


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 21, 2014)

Ickathu said:


> I'm just glad he's not practicing pyraminx haha
> Seriously though, I think Eli is either secretly member of a species of superadvanced alien or a high functioning AI robot that's going to take over the world after it gathers enough data about cubing and increases its TPS to blindingly (literally) fast.



... Well he does go to TJ 



Username said:


> 3.08 2x2 ao100
> 
> I've been practicing a bunch, and learning a few EG-1's



That's more than double my speed ._.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2014)

16.16 Mean of 100.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 21, 2014)

Did OH push ups while solving OH. Video soon.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 21, 2014)

I finally learned full OLL. Recognition and recalling is still sketchy(especially big/little L cases), but in the end I always remember what to do. Now it's just practice over and over again to get comfortable and as fast as before, hopefully faster


----------



## Username (Jan 21, 2014)

Finished learning Pi set for Egg1, next few days reviewing what I know, and then off to more algs


----------



## lucascube (Jan 21, 2014)

Yessss

1.70 ao12

Time List:
1. (3.84) U' F R2 U' F' R U' R U' 
2. 1.83 U F R' F' U' F R2 F U2 
3. 1.38 U R2 U' R F' U2 F U2 F 
4. 2.11 U R2 U F2 U' R' F' U R2 
5. 1.72 F' U2 F' R' U' F2 R F U2 
6. 1.61 U F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U' F' R' 
7. 1.61 R F R2 F2 U F' U F U2 
8. 1.83 U' F' U F U R2 F' R F U2 
9. 1.53 R F U' F U' R' F R2 F2 
10. 1.58 U R F' U' R' F2 R' F' R' 
11. 1.78 R U2 F' R' U' R' U F' U 
12. (1.30) U2 R U' R' F U2 F' U F'

Tried to roll, but failed


----------



## Rnewms (Jan 21, 2014)

4x4 PB 1:03.26, but finished F2L at 47 and slipped during both parities.

Also: 1:08.94 Avg5 and 1:12.75 Avg12


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.02
1. 7.58 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 U F2 U2 F' R D B2 R' B' R' B L D'
2. 8.33 F L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 U' F U L U2 R B2 R2 F'
3. 8.14 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 B' U L2 U' F' D2 L U R F
4. (9.82) L2 F U2 F' D2 B' F' L2 R2 U2 F U L' D2 R2 U F2 D U2 B F
5. (7.41) B' D2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 F R2 F U B2 R B' D R B2 U' B R2 

Pretty good.



lucascube said:


> Yessss
> 
> 1.70 ao12
> 
> ...



damn


----------



## kcl (Jan 21, 2014)

Username said:


> Finished learning Pi set for Egg1, next few days reviewing what I know, and then off to more algs



Dang, and I thought I might end up faster than you at 2x2 lol. EG1 is more difficult because all the algs are completely new.


----------



## TDM (Jan 21, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> best time: 4:24.77 *Wut! Almost 30 seconds from start of session. And Triple Parity!*


Triple?

Also, got a 48.xx Ao5 at school today. I'm getting more and more sub-50s... just not sub-45 yet.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 21, 2014)

Best average of 5: 15.05
91-95 - 14.77 15.86 (27.95) 14.51 (11.65)

Finally a 3x3 avg5 PB!
Previous was 15.10 from over 9 months ago.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 21, 2014)

13.45 avg5, 13.81 avg 12

OH PBBBBBBBBBBBs


----------



## kcl (Jan 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Triple?
> 
> Also, got a 48.xx Ao5 at school today. I'm getting more and more sub-50s... just not sub-45 yet.



Triple parity meaning a couple edge wings flipped on the last two edges.


----------



## TDM (Jan 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Triple parity meaning a couple edge wings flipped on the last two edges.


That's not parity...


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> That's not parity...



Yes it is....


----------



## kcl (Jan 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> That's not parity...



Yeah it is. How do you fix it? You do the big long evil parity alg of doom.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 13.45 avg5, 13.81 avg 12
> 
> OH PBBBBBBBBBBBs



faast


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> That's not parity...



lol that's like saying there's no such thing as parity on 5x5 and 7x7


----------



## TDM (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe I misunderstood what 'parity' meant :fp I'm wrong then.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> lol that's like saying there's no such thing as parity on 5x5 and 7x7



But on the 6x6, you could easily avoid triple parity by being smart and just doing two.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 21, 2014)

*Clock* first sub-WR average 
7.21, 6.46, 6.65, (8.91), (6.37) = *6.77*
But I still average low 8...


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Clock* first sub-WR average
> 7.21, 6.46, 6.65, (8.91), (6.37) = *6.77*
> But I still average low 8...



GJ! Please don't destroy me officially.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 21, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> GJ! Please don't destroy me officially.


Thank you  Don't worry, I won't. Although 8.81?? Get yourself to a comp!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Clock* first sub-WR average
> 7.21, 6.46, 6.65, (8.91), (6.37) = *6.77*
> But I still average low 8...



Wow nice!


----------



## kcl (Jan 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> But on the 6x6, you could easily avoid triple parity by being smart and just doing two.



But some of us just suck at big cubes


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Clock* first sub-WR average
> 7.21, 6.46, 6.65, (8.91), (6.37) = *6.77*
> But I still average low 8...



Awesome, well done!
It's at this point I should be glad you compete for SA


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 22, 2014)

2.13 OLL parity

edit: 1.88 fail (+2 thingy)

edit2: 2.01 on cam


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

1:05.98 megjaminx avg12

1:04.70, 1:02.14, 1:04.87, 1:18.84, 1:04.55, 1:04.63, 1:10.59, 59.56, (1:19.83), (56.69), 1:03.96, 1:05.98

56 was a PLL skip, 59 was fullstep


----------



## ajayd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, now that my PB 1/3/5/12/100 are sub 15, am I sub 15 yet?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 22, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Well, now that my PB 1/3/5/12/100 are sub 15, am I sub 15 yet?


I wonder about that too, I have a 16.14 mean of 100, but I usually average 16.4ish.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 22, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Well, now that my PB 1/3/5/12/100 are sub 15, am I sub 15 yet?


I'd wait until I've had a few averages of 100 sub-x before considering myself so. I have a 17.96 average of 100 but I'm not sub-18

Usually I go by average of 1000 (mean of 10 averages of 100) but if your next two averages of 100 are sub-15 you're probably sub-15.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 22, 2014)

1:31.87 Mean of 3 4x4, 1:26.99 single. Finally getting PBs with Yau.

Edit: 1:23.05 Single 1:29.72 Average of 5. How is this for 3 weeks of 4x4? I don't do it much, but I have been doing more recently.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 22, 2014)

Never did 1000 solves without resetting qqtimer before cos I tend to screw up too much, so this is good. Too many pops though

stats: (hide)
number of times: 1003/1003
best time: 6.81
worst time: 1:01.93

current avg5: 11.41 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 8.79 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 10.93 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 9.63 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 10.96 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 10.40 (σ = 1.22)

current avg1000: 10.83 (σ = 1.19)
best avg1000: 10.82 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 10.82 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 11.13


----------



## uvafan (Jan 22, 2014)

PB OH avg5 16.13
14.93	L' B D' R2 D2 B2 F' U2 B' R B2 L2 U' R' U2 F' L B2 R D' R' F' L2 D' U2
18.16	U B F' D' F D B U' R' F' R2 U' D2 L' U' F L' F2 U2 D' F2 L' U R2 D2
15.32	R2 F' L2 U L2 B' D' B' U' B D2 R' B' U2 D' B' D L' D2 R L F' U F2 U2
15.70	F2 B2 D2 F D2 F U L' D' R2 F2 L' R' D2 L' D L' F R B L R D L2 D2
17.38	D B' L2 U' D L' R U F2 R D2 U F2 R' L2 B L' B D U' B' R2 D' F' L2


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 22, 2014)

39.47 4x4 avg5

with aosu


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 22, 2014)

4x4 PBs

best time: 32.29 timer stop fail... should have been low 31
best avg5: 38.38 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 41.23 (σ = 3.09) not pb
best avg50: 42.26 (σ = 2.71)
best avg100: 42.57 (σ = 3.24)


----------



## lucascube (Jan 22, 2014)

PB stackmat 2x2 single (Doesn't mean much )

1. 0.50 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, me and Lucas were doing mini 2x2 competitions, and I got this:

PB Average of 5: 1.52

1. 1.39 F R2 F U' F' U F R' U' 
2. (1.25) R' U R2 U' F2 U F' R' F 
3. (1.93) R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U2 F' R 
4. 1.51 U2 R' U F' R' F2 R F' U' R2 
5. 1.65 U R F R F2 R2 U F' U

Then I continued on:

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-22
avg of 12: 1.76

1. 1.39 F R2 F U' F' U F R' U' 
2. (1.25) R' U R2 U' F2 U F' R' F 
3. 1.93 R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U2 F' R 
4. 1.51 U2 R' U F' R' F2 R F' U' R2 
5. 1.65 U R F R F2 R2 U F' U
6. 1.61 U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R F R2 
7. 2.12 U R F' R2 U2 R U F2 U R2 
8. 1.74 R F' R' F U' F U F' R' 
9. 1.83 R U2 F2 U' F' U F2 R' U2 
10. 1.60 F2 R' F2 R F' U R2 F' R' 
11. 2.19 F U F' U' R' F' R2 F' R' 
12. (3.52) R U' F2 R2 U F R2 F' U2 R'

Redid the 2.19 and got 1.51, which could've, AGAIN, gotten me a 1.69 average  But off cam so nobody cares :/

EDIT: The 2.12 sucked too, I seriously should've gotten 1.6x :/


----------



## uvafan (Jan 22, 2014)

Average of 12: 44.78
1. 40.65 r2 B' D u R' r L' u2 F B2 u R2 F U' r' R' D' u' f' B' r2 U u R' D' R D' R' f' L F2 L u' D r' L F2 f2 D' u2
2. 44.85 U2 u2 D r' D F' r' R F r' R' u' F2 D' u' L2 u' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 R' r' u' L' U' R2 B r2 D2 f2 L B R' u2 U2 F' u' L2
3. 43.41 r U f r2 u B2 U D2 F' u' D2 U L' R' D U' u2 r R U' f r2 u2 r D U F' u D F2 D B' R' B' F' f u F r F'
4. 47.22 L' f2 r' u F' r2 L' u f' R L B2 u D2 R' L U' L' F2 D2 f2 u' r2 D' U' R' F' R' F L u2 U' L2 U' F B L r' f r2
5. 47.75 D' U' u f' U' D2 F' R' u r U R u' D F r' B D' F' f r' B2 u' F f r2 f2 D' r U u' R F r' U2 f R f L' R2
6. 44.32 r2 R F2 U2 R u2 U' D R' F2 B' r2 U' f L2 D' u L' B R' r f' D' L U2 r D' F' f2 L2 D' F' D' R' f2 L f' U' f2 L
7. 40.27 u B' u2 L' U' u' D2 r2 D2 L' U F u D' U2 L' B2 L2 r f D f2 D u R r2 B2 F2 R f2 u L2 D L' u' B2 F2 L2 U2 f
8. (48.76) f' r U2 F R2 F2 D' B' f' r' R2 U' R' B D U2 B2 U f2 D F' u2 f' D2 L2 u U f' R r' u R r' B2 U' B' r2 U' L2 U2
9. 45.84 U2 F2 U2 f R2 u2 B2 R u' B2 U2 R F u' f' R2 D' B F2 f L' r' F' f' D2 u' U2 f' U' B R2 F2 R' F2 u2 L' B D2 F r
10. (39.14) u' R r' B' F2 u B2 L' F r F D L2 R' u2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 f B D2 f2 u B2 R u2 R' u2 R D2 R' f U R' L' u2 B2 f2
11. 47.36 U2 D R' r2 B2 D R' f' F' L D f2 U u' r U2 r2 F' r2 U L2 U F' u2 R F u' B' L2 f2 F2 u' R2 F B2 u' B' U' B' r
12. 46.13 B' u2 U f' L' B2 u D' U2 F U B2 r u' U2 R' F' L f' R' U' r2 L' R2 B' L2 R2 D R' F L2 F' u' U' B r F' B L D2 
42.84 avg5, 46.50 avg50. Still going for sub45 avg100 by RH


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 22, 2014)

4x4 ao12 1:12.92. I had a 1:14.xx ao5 pb before yesterday o_o AOSU <3

oh, and 57.91 first sub 1


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 23, 2014)

yessssss

*15.60 avg12*, last 5 are *14.16 avg5*

1.	15.86	F D' U' R2 F2 R2 D U L2 B L R2 B' U2 L R' D2 U B2 U' L' R' B' F D2
2.	15.52	B2 D' B U L2 B' F U L2 F' L U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' U2 L' R D B2 F2
3.	(20.88)	L' R B' F' D2 L2 R D L' U' L R2 F D B2 D B L2 R2 D' U L R F L2
4.	14.89	B' L2 D' U' B' U L R' B F U' F R2 B' D' B2 D U2 F D2 U2 B F D2 F
5.	14.68	L2 B' U2 L2 R D2 R2 U2 L' R D2 U' B' R2 F L' R' D2 L' R' D2 U B2 F L'
6.	19.28	F' U2 R2 U2 B' R D2 U B2 L' R' D2 R B' F' L2 R' B2 L2 R2 D U B2 D' U
7.	15.50	D' U2 F2 D' U L' R F' D U' B' D' L2 B2 L R' B F R' U2 B' F2 U F2 R2
8.	(13.34)	B2 F' D' U L' F D U' B F2 L U B F' D' U2 L' D2 U L' D' B F2 D U2
9.	17.81	D2 U2 B' D2 B L B2 D' L2 B2 D L' R' D' U L2 R D' U F L2 R D2 R F
10.	13.58	L2 B' R2 B' F D' U' L2 D2 B2 F' D' L' B F L' B' L F L' R2 U' F' D L'
11.	14.68	B2 U L R' D U L R2 U' L R2 D' B L2 R B2 L2 R2 D U B F2 R F' L'
12.	14.22	B F' D2 U' F2 D U2 L' R B2 F' D' U' B2 F' L2 D' U B D' L R2 B U F

Seriously Antoine... watch out


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 23, 2014)

lol jacob.

you're like, 20% slower in comp than your home times, so get to averaging 10.5 with OH before telling Antoine to worry.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> lol jacob.
> 
> you're like, 20% slower in comp than your home times, so get to averaging 10.5 with OH before telling Antoine to worry.



In my most recent comp I was, in VOW I was exactly my comp times...

Also, I'm joking.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 23, 2014)

Got a 3.59.646 single. SUB-4, LOL


----------



## tx789 (Jan 23, 2014)

I did some clock today longest session of clock I have ever done. I have probauly only done ~350 clock solves ever (since Feb 2012)
PB average of 12 is in there


Rubik's clock
23/01/2014 12:13:16 PM - 1:03:23 PM

Mean: 19.436
Average: 19.329
Best time: 13.190
Median: 18.735
Worst time: 30.830
Standard deviation: 3.974

Best average of 5: 16.836
20-24 - (14.030) 14.800 18.520 17.190 (26.650)

Best average of 12: 17.389
20-31 - (14.030) 14.800 18.520 17.190 (26.650) 21.590 15.750 16.960 18.460 15.940 18.960 15.720

1. 18.270 UUdd u=0,d=0 dUdU u=3,d=2 ddUU u=-2,d=3 UdUd u=-2,d=-2 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=5 dddd d=5 dUUU
2. 19.690 UUdd u=3,d=-3 dUdU u=0,d=4 ddUU u=5,d=-2 UdUd u=3,d=4 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-4 UUdU
3. 20.340 UUdd u=-4,d=5 dUdU u=-3,d=-1 ddUU u=2,d=3 UdUd u=2,d=2 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-4 dUUU
4. 21.610 UUdd u=3,d=1 dUdU u=-3,d=6 ddUU u=5,d=2 UdUd u=2,d=0 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=5 Uddd
5. 15.190 UUdd u=-2,d=1 dUdU u=2,d=5 ddUU u=1,d=0 UdUd u=6,d=0 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=6 UUUU
6. 19.660 UUdd u=4,d=-5 dUdU u=-3,d=-2 ddUU u=-5,d=5 UdUd u=2,d=-5 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=6 dUUd
7. 17.940 UUdd u=5,d=4 dUdU u=-4,d=3 ddUU u=-2,d=3 UdUd u=-5,d=-1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=-4 UUUU
8. 30.830 UUdd u=4,d=-1 dUdU u=1,d=-1 ddUU u=2,d=-2 UdUd u=1,d=1 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=1 dddd
9. 16.720 UUdd u=6,d=-1 dUdU u=3,d=0 ddUU u=-2,d=-4 UdUd u=-2,d=4 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=6 dddd d=3 dddU
10. 18.810 UUdd u=0,d=-5 dUdU u=-1,d=-2 ddUU u=0,d=1 UdUd u=-2,d=4 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=5 dddU
11. 20.090 UUdd u=2,d=0 dUdU u=-2,d=5 ddUU u=2,d=5 UdUd u=1,d=-2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=2 dddd d=1 dUdd
12. 16.550 UUdd u=2,d=-2 dUdU u=6,d=-1 ddUU u=-5,d=3 UdUd u=-4,d=5 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=4 dddd d=4 UUdd
13. 30.750 UUdd u=4,d=-1 dUdU u=-1,d=3 ddUU u=6,d=-3 UdUd u=6,d=1 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=4 UdUU
14. 17.840 UUdd u=-4,d=2 dUdU u=3,d=-4 ddUU u=6,d=6 UdUd u=-2,d=-4 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=4 dddd d=3 dUUd
15. 26.050 UUdd u=6,d=-4 dUdU u=-2,d=4 ddUU u=-5,d=0 UdUd u=3,d=-4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=5 Uddd
16. 26.080 UUdd u=4,d=4 dUdU u=-3,d=-2 ddUU u=-3,d=-5 UdUd u=-1,d=6 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-1 UddU
17. 17.400 UUdd u=2,d=-5 dUdU u=-2,d=6 ddUU u=3,d=4 UdUd u=-2,d=1 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=5 UdUd
18. 18.660 UUdd u=1,d=5 dUdU u=-1,d=-2 ddUU u=-3,d=5 UdUd u=-1,d=6 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=6 dUdU
19. 20.250 UUdd u=4,d=5 dUdU u=3,d=6 ddUU u=-1,d=-5 UdUd u=1,d=6 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=3 dddd d=5 UdUd
20. 14.030 UUdd u=-2,d=-4 dUdU u=6,d=3 ddUU u=0,d=-4 UdUd u=4,d=-3 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=2 dddd d=6 dddd
21. 14.800 UUdd u=0,d=5 dUdU u=3,d=5 ddUU u=-2,d=6 UdUd u=-4,d=1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=3 dUUU
22. 18.520 UUdd u=6,d=2 dUdU u=3,d=6 ddUU u=-3,d=-5 UdUd u=2,d=-3 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=6 ddUU
23. 17.190 UUdd u=6,d=3 dUdU u=-1,d=-3 ddUU u=5,d=2 UdUd u=1,d=2 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=2 dddd d=2 dUUU
24. 26.650 UUdd u=1,d=-2 dUdU u=-3,d=-5 ddUU u=6,d=-2 UdUd u=-3,d=6 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-2 dUUU
25. 21.590 UUdd u=6,d=3 dUdU u=-3,d=2 ddUU u=-1,d=-1 UdUd u=4,d=-5 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-3 UdUU
26. 15.750 UUdd u=5,d=-1 dUdU u=-2,d=-2 ddUU u=5,d=2 UdUd u=-4,d=4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-1 dUUU
27. 16.960 UUdd u=6,d=-1 dUdU u=4,d=1 ddUU u=-5,d=-1 UdUd u=-1,d=1 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-5 dUUd
28. 18.460 UUdd u=-3,d=-1 dUdU u=5,d=0 ddUU u=-4,d=-4 UdUd u=-4,d=3 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=6 dddd d=3 dddd
29. 15.940 UUdd u=4,d=0 dUdU u=4,d=-1 ddUU u=-1,d=1 UdUd u=-2,d=-2 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=0 dddd d=6 UUUd
30. 18.960 UUdd u=-1,d=-4 dUdU u=-5,d=0 ddUU u=-1,d=3 UdUd u=-2,d=-5 dUUU u=3 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-5 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=-1 UUdU
31. 15.720 UUdd u=-2,d=1 dUdU u=6,d=6 ddUU u=5,d=-3 UdUd u=1,d=-3 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-4 dUdd
32. 17.410 UUdd u=-3,d=3 dUdU u=-5,d=-2 ddUU u=3,d=-5 UdUd u=0,d=-3 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=0 dddd d=2 UdUd
33. 20.940 UUdd u=-1,d=5 dUdU u=-5,d=6 ddUU u=-2,d=-4 UdUd u=1,d=-2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-4 dUUU
34. 21.690 UUdd u=0,d=5 dUdU u=5,d=2 ddUU u=6,d=2 UdUd u=6,d=1 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=1 UUdU
35. 19.310 UUdd u=0,d=0 dUdU u=1,d=3 ddUU u=3,d=6 UdUd u=-2,d=5 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=5 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=4 dUUd
36. 19.180 UUdd u=-4,d=6 dUdU u=6,d=2 ddUU u=4,d=5 UdUd u=-5,d=2 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=6 dddd d=-5 dddU
37. 15.690 UUdd u=2,d=-3 dUdU u=5,d=3 ddUU u=6,d=2 UdUd u=1,d=1 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=5 dddd d=-3 Uddd
38. 23.210 UUdd u=-3,d=2 dUdU u=-4,d=-1 ddUU u=1,d=3 UdUd u=-2,d=-4 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-2 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=0 dddd d=-4 dddU
39. 16.650 UUdd u=-4,d=5 dUdU u=0,d=-3 ddUU u=4,d=4 UdUd u=-1,d=5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=2 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=6 Uddd
40. 22.690 UUdd u=-5,d=4 dUdU u=2,d=-5 ddUU u=-3,d=4 UdUd u=4,d=-2 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=2 dddd d=-5 dUdU
41. 19.360 UUdd u=2,d=-2 dUdU u=1,d=-5 ddUU u=-2,d=0 UdUd u=-1,d=5 dUUU u=-2 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=5 dddU
42. 13.190 UUdd u=5,d=-4 dUdU u=-5,d=-3 ddUU u=-1,d=2 UdUd u=-1,d=5 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=5 dddd d=6 UdUU
43. 15.930 UUdd u=-2,d=4 dUdU u=-2,d=6 ddUU u=-1,d=3 UdUd u=2,d=-1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=4 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=3 dUdd
44. 17.810 UUdd u=2,d=3 dUdU u=5,d=1 ddUU u=6,d=0 UdUd u=-5,d=4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=-2 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=6 UdUU
45. 17.130 UUdd u=-5,d=4 dUdU u=-1,d=-3 ddUU u=2,d=-2 UdUd u=4,d=3 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=3 dddd d=0 UdUd
46. 19.560 UUdd u=6,d=-1 dUdU u=2,d=-1 ddUU u=6,d=6 UdUd u=5,d=0 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=5 dddU
47. 28.970 UUdd u=-4,d=-1 dUdU u=6,d=4 ddUU u=2,d=-4 UdUd u=5,d=0 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=-4 UUdd
48. 21.500 UUdd u=1,d=1 dUdU u=-1,d=0 ddUU u=4,d=5 UdUd u=-2,d=-3 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=0 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=2 dddd d=4 UddU
49. 15.020 UUdd u=6,d=-5 dUdU u=-2,d=1 ddUU u=-2,d=-5 UdUd u=4,d=-4 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=0 dddU
50. 19.280 UUdd u=3,d=6 dUdU u=6,d=0 ddUU u=-3,d=5 UdUd u=-1,d=-3 dUUU u=6 UdUU u=2 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-1 UUUU u=4 dddd d=-3 ddUU


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 23, 2014)

33.52 4x4 PB single

with bad G-perm


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 23, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> yessssss
> 
> *15.60 avg12*, last 5 are *14.16 avg5*
> 
> Seriously Antoine... watch out





antoineccantin said:


> 33.52 4x4 PB single
> 
> with bad G-perm



No comment?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 23, 2014)

Why so inconsistent D:

38.19, 41.98, (33.52), (44.62), 37.86, 42.76, 36.36, 35.26, 42.89, 44.28, 38.54, 43.20 = *40.13*



yoshinator said:


> No comment?



Didn't notice. I still don't think I should update sig yet though. Maybe change back to Justin.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Why so inconsistent D:
> 
> 38.19, 41.98, (33.52), (44.62), 37.86, 42.76, 36.36, 35.26, 42.89, 44.28, 38.54, 43.20 = *40.13*
> 
> ...



What does your sig even mean???


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 23, 2014)

It means you got too fast at OH


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 23, 2014)

1:10.49 4x4 average of 12  i need sub 1:10...


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 23, 2014)

wtf 6.95 3x3 single... WV+PLL skippy


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 23, 2014)

Yay 15.11 avg12

1.	13.58	R2 B D L2 R B' F2 D' F' R2 D2 L' R D U' B' F2 L' R B F2 U' B' U2 L2
2.	16.36	D2 U2 L2 D' L' D' L R' U' B2 D' R' F' R' F2 D2 B' F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2
3.	(13.21)	L2 F L R' D2 U2 F2 D L B2 D' R' D2 U2 B' F' D' U' L' B2 F D' B' R' D'
4.	16.11	D' L' B2 F2 L' R2 U' L' B2 U2 B' U2 L' R' F' R D2 U' R2 F2 L' D U' B2 F
5.	13.24	F' U2 R2 U' L' R2 U' L2 B' D U' F' L R' B2 D' U L' R' F' L R2 D2 L R
6.	(17.13)	B' D' U L2 U' B' F2 L' U' R B2 U' B R F2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R F2 D' R
7.	15.30	B2 F L2 R2 B F' R' B2 D2 L2 R B D' U' F' D B' D U L' D F L2 R2 U
8.	14.04	L2 R2 B L B2 L R' B2 F L' B' L' R2 D2 B' F2 L B2 F2 R' B2 U' R' U' F
9.	16.05	U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B' F D2 B' F2 D2 U2 F2 U' L F' D' U2 B2 F L2 B' U2 B' L'
10.	14.77	B' L F U R F D' L B L' R2 D U2 R D2 U L D U' L2 R F' U L R
11.	16.89	L R' B2 F' L' R F' L' F2 D B D2 U' L B F' D U' B' F' L D2 U F D2
12.	14.72	D' L R2 D B2 F D U F2 U L2 R' B R2 U L2 R2 F2 R B F2 L2 B U' R'

EDIT: 12.07 single with Gperm

Then this:

1.	13.21	L2 F L R' D2 U2 F2 D L B2 D' R' D2 U2 B' F' D' U' L' B2 F D' B' R' D'
2.	16.11	D' L' B2 F2 L' R2 U' L' B2 U2 B' U2 L' R' F' R D2 U' R2 F2 L' D U' B2 F
3.	13.24	F' U2 R2 U' L' R2 U' L2 B' D U' F' L R' B2 D' U L' R' F' L R2 D2 L R
4.	(17.13)	B' D' U L2 U' B' F2 L' U' R B2 U' B R F2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R F2 D' R
5.	15.30	B2 F L2 R2 B F' R' B2 D2 L2 R B D' U' F' D B' D U L' D F L2 R2 U
6.	14.04	L2 R2 B L B2 L R' B2 F L' B' L' R2 D2 B' F2 L B2 F2 R' B2 U' R' U' F
7.	16.05	U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B' F D2 B' F2 D2 U2 F2 U' L F' D' U2 B2 F L2 B' U2 B' L'
8.	14.77	B' L F U R F D' L B L' R2 D U2 R D2 U L D U' L2 R F' U L R
9.	16.89	L R' B2 F' L' R F' L' F2 D B D2 U' L B F' D U' B' F' L D2 U F D2
10.	14.72	D' L R2 D B2 F D U F2 U L2 R' B R2 U L2 R2 F2 R B F2 L2 B U' R'
11.	14.96	D' U F' D B2 F2 R F2 L F2 D' U' L2 R' D U B F D2 L' B' F2 L2 D B
12.	(12.07)	B U B' R D U2 B F U R U B F' L' B' L R U B F L2 R B2 R' F

*Sub-15 avg12 *


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 23, 2014)

Is this 3x3... or 3x3 on 4x4... or what...?


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Is this 3x3... or 3x3 on 4x4... or what...?



Pretty sure its OH due to the previous posts by him about OH PBs


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh. Ok.
haha
Accomplishment: got friend into cubing.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 23, 2014)

Probably the last day I'll be able to do any serious practice until next weekend (febuary)

Finally sub-1:20avg12 on 5x5: 1:19.46

1.	1:18.47	Bw' L U' Bw Rw' Dw' Uw' U Fw' Uw B' Rw' R D' F Uw2 U Bw R U Fw Lw Rw2 Uw L2 Lw2 R2 B' R2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw F L Rw R B' D' Dw' Uw U2 R2 Bw' L' Lw2 Rw F D Bw' Fw F' U' L Dw2 R2 Uw'
2.	(1:32.38)	B' F' D2 Dw' Uw' U2 B D2 Rw2 D L' Bw' Dw' L' Uw U2 Fw Lw2 B' Fw F D2 L' Lw2 Rw D' L' Rw' D2 Lw U R' D' Uw U2 Rw Fw R2 U2 Bw' L2 D Uw2 L D U2 Rw Dw U' R F2 R2 B Fw2 D2 Bw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Bw2
3.	1:16.60	Rw2 Uw L2 Uw2 U Bw2 U R' U' Bw' R2 Fw2 R' D2 Dw2 R' Bw' F2 Dw Bw2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 Lw' U' Lw Dw U' B2 R2 Uw U' Bw' Dw2 Rw' D' Uw' B' Bw Fw L2 R' Uw2 U2 F Rw2 D' Rw B2 Fw' Rw' F2 Lw2 R2 B Uw B Rw' U2
4.	1:18.04	Bw2 F Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R' D' B Dw U R2 D Rw2 D Rw R Bw2 F2 D U' F Lw' Rw2 D2 Bw' Dw2 L' F' D Dw' U Lw2 Fw Rw' Dw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 F L' Lw2 Rw' R D R2 B Bw2 Fw2 L Dw' L Lw Rw R' B2 Fw' Lw2 Rw R2
5.	1:22.07	U2 R2 F L Lw2 Rw2 R' Bw' R2 Fw' Dw Uw' U' Bw2 Fw' D' Uw2 U2 Rw' B' Bw' Fw F' Lw' Uw' L Lw2 B' Fw Lw2 B' Bw F' L' Uw2 L Rw D2 Dw' Uw2 U R2 B L2 Rw R' D' Dw Lw Rw' D2 F2 Lw' Dw' Uw L2 R2 Dw U' Lw'
6.	1:21.25	Bw2 Lw2 Uw B2 Bw' Dw L' Bw2 Dw' B' D2 R B Fw2 F' D' Dw Uw2 L' B' R' Uw U F2 L' Rw' R Fw2 F2 Lw Uw Rw2 R Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw' B' L' D2 F' Dw2 Uw' L Fw L2 B Bw2 R Uw' B L R' Bw2 D' R B Fw U2 Fw'
7.	1:21.45	B2 D2 F' Lw F' U' Rw D Rw2 Dw' Bw2 L' Rw Bw2 Rw2 D' Dw U Lw U' L Lw2 U L' Lw2 Rw' D' Bw' L Dw Rw2 D' Dw U' Rw D' Lw' R' Uw' F2 U B' F Dw Fw F2 D Dw2 U Rw' R' D2 Dw2 R' Bw2 Rw' F2 L' Uw2 Lw'
8.	1:23.13	L Rw2 F' Lw F' Uw R2 D R' D U2 Bw Fw Dw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Rw R Fw2 Lw' B2 F2 Dw2 U' B U2 B' Bw2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 Fw D Uw2 U Bw' R D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' B2 D R2 Bw' Fw2 F2 D' B2 Bw Fw R2 D2 Uw2
9.	1:15.10	R Uw L Rw2 D' L' B' D L R U Fw F' R' Bw' Lw' Fw L' Lw' Rw U2 B' Dw' L D B' Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R' D Bw' F' Dw Uw U Rw Fw Rw2 F' Lw' Rw2 B2 Lw R2 D Uw Bw Rw' Uw L2 Fw2 Lw Rw' B' Lw R Uw' U'
10.	1:18.11	B' Dw' Rw Dw2 F R Fw' Lw Dw' R' Fw2 D' Bw' F2 D2 Uw2 U Bw' F2 Lw D' Dw B' R2 Uw Rw' Dw U L Fw F2 Lw2 D' F2 U Rw' U2 F2 R' B' L' R B F Rw Bw Fw F' Uw Rw B Bw R' Bw F' Rw' D' Bw Fw' D'
11.	(1:14.33)	D' U' B Fw D Dw' Uw' U' Fw' Lw' Bw2 D' L Bw2 Uw' U Rw2 B2 F Dw U Rw' Dw2 L2 R2 Dw2 R2 Dw Uw2 Rw Dw' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 B Uw U L D' Uw2 U Lw2 D' Fw2 Rw' D Dw Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 L Lw2 Rw2 U B' L2
12.	1:20.39	Rw2 B' F' Rw B2 Bw Fw' Uw Lw2 Rw D' U2 Lw Rw2 R Dw F D Uw2 Lw D' Dw Uw' U2 Rw Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw Lw2 Rw' B' L2 U2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 U B Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' F2 L' B Bw Fw F2 L' Bw2 U' Fw' Lw2 Rw' Bw F' Dw' Lw2


----------



## KCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

1:12.01 5x5 ao5

1:10.74	Lw' Fw Lw D2 U' Bw' Rw2 Lw R2 L' Uw Lw B' U' Fw' Uw B' Rw2 L R2 F Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw Fw' U F' Uw R2 B L' Bw' B2 D' Fw2 Bw' B2 L Bw Rw' L Dw2 U Fw' B F2 D' Uw2 Lw Bw' U' Uw' Lw2
1:15.18	B Bw' Rw B' Bw Dw Lw2 Bw2 F' L Bw Dw2 R B2 L' R2 Lw' Uw F' Rw Fw2 Lw Uw' R2 U2 L' F2 Dw' Rw2 R' Bw' Uw' L Lw Bw2 L2 Lw2 R' B2 Fw' L' Bw Lw2 U' B2 L' D2 U L D' F L2 Rw' Dw' Rw' L' F Fw' B' Uw2
1:08.52	Uw' D2 Fw Lw' Uw' F Uw Fw2 U Bw U' Dw' F Uw2 Bw2 F Fw2 U' B2 D U' Lw' R Dw L2 Rw U2 Uw2 Rw2 U' L D' Rw2 R L' F' Fw D U2 B2 Bw U2 F U' Bw Uw' Fw2 Bw' B' Lw' Rw Bw Fw Rw' Dw2 L' Bw' U' B Rw'
1:10.11	Rw2 Dw F Dw2 Uw D2 L' F Rw2 R B D R B R2 Fw' L' B' Uw2 B2 Bw2 D' U2 R2 Lw2 Uw B Dw2 B Bw Fw2 Lw' Dw' F2 Lw' L2 U' B2 Rw2 D' Rw F2 Rw2 B2 Rw' F' Dw Fw2 Uw2 U' F Rw2 U' Bw B' Fw2 R' Rw' U2 L2
1:21.01	B2 Uw2 B2 Bw D Lw' F2 Uw F Dw Uw Rw2 L' U2 Fw L2 Lw Dw Rw' Lw L' Fw2 L2 D2 B U D2 Lw B2 Rw' D Lw2 Bw2 D2 R' Uw' L2 Rw2 Dw L Lw2 Rw' D' F2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Fw' D U' F2 Uw' Lw Fw Bw2 L Uw2 Rw Uw2 Bw

Popped on the last one :/


----------



## tx789 (Jan 23, 2014)

Skewb pb mean of 100 and avg 12

23/01/2014 4:04:32 PM - 6:02:07 PM

Mean: 13.760
Average: 13.792
Best time: 3.683
Median: 13.925
Worst time: 20.681
Standard deviation: 4.064

Best average of 5: 9.609
21-25 - 7.061 (3.721) (16.627) 10.593 11.173

Best average of 12: 11.541
89-100 - (3.683) 15.163 (20.161) 11.843 9.649 11.826 12.235 8.862 4.768 14.963 16.464 9.646


Spoiler



1. 16.046 B D B' L R' B L'
2. 18.018 B D' L B' L R' B R L'
3. 12.110 B R B D' R' D B' D' L
4. 10.798 D R L R D R D R
5. 16.572 D B R' L' D R B R
6. 16.064 L R' D' R D B' D B'
7. 15.630 B' R' D B L D' L R' D'
8. 11.620 R' D' L' R D B' D'
9. 7.736 L' B' L R B' D R B' L'
10. 20.255 R D L B R L' R D' L
11. 18.469 L B R' L R' L B'
12. 15.582 B R B R D' R' L B R
13. 16.484 D' R' D B R' D B L
14. 12.734 L B' D L R D B' D'
15. 19.486 D L' R B L' R L D'
16. 12.958 L' B D' R L D' B R L'
17. 10.766 L' R' B' R B D L D
18. 15.693 R L R L R B' D' L'
19. 6.842 R' D' R' B' R L B
20. 18.185 B' D' L D R' L' R D'
21. 7.061 L B D L' D B' R' B' L'
22. 3.721 B' R B R' B R' B' L'
23. 16.627 B' L R D R' L' D B D
24. 10.593 B' L' B' D B' D' B' D'
25. 11.173 R D' L' B L D' L D R'
26. 16.912 R D B' L R D B' D'
27. 16.510 L' B' R D' L' B R D
28. 14.646 B' R' D R' B L' D B' L'
29. 17.212 D L' B R D L' R B L
30. 19.491 D R' D' L' R L D R
31. 6.362 D' B D L D' R
32. 14.020 B L R' B R' D L'
33. 19.048 L R' D R' B D' L' R' L'
34. 8.401 B' D' B' R' D' L' R' L
35. 17.464 D B D' L' B' R D R
36. 17.047 B D R L' D' R' D' B' R L'
37. 15.714 B D R L R' L' D B L'
38. 11.189 L R' L' D R B L' D'
39. 12.732 B D R D R D L' R' D
40. 10.256 D' B' D' R B' L R' L R
41. 17.997 L B' D B' L' R' L R' L'
42. 19.164 B D' L D' R B D' L' R'
43. 3.750 L B' R' B' R' D R D R'
44. 12.736 B' D L' D' R' B' L' D'
45. 16.882 D' L' D' L D L' D R
46. 15.860 D' B L D B' D L R
47. 12.155 R B D' R L' D' B' R' L'
48. 18.240 D' L' D B' D' R D R' L'
49. 15.946 D B' R' D B D' L R' L
50. 7.369 L' R D R' D B' L'
51. 11.075 B D L R L D' B L'
52. 13.582 D' B L' D L' R' B R'
53. 20.681 L' R B L B L' D
54. 12.601 D L R' D' R D R' D
55. 12.548 R' D B' L' B D L' B
56. 17.989 D' B L' R' D' L B R L'
57. 12.459 R D' L B' L B L' D
58. 18.830 R L D B L' B R' D L'
59. 14.496 D R' B' L D R B' L'
60. 13.914 D' B D' L B' R' B'
61. 11.875 B L' B L' B D' B L' D
62. 13.762 R B' R' D' L' R' L B
63. 11.103 D B' R' L' B' R L B
64. 19.183 D' L D' B' D' B L D
65. 17.183 R B L' B' L D' L' B' L'
66. 6.832 R' B D' B R D R B D'
67. 12.617 D' B R D' B' D' B' R L
68. 10.917 D' R L D B' L D R L'
69. 18.002 L' D' L R' D' B R' D
70. 15.277 D' R L R L' D' R D L
71. 13.010 D L' B' L R D' L' R D
72. 13.418 L' D R' L B' L' D R
73. 10.657 B L' B' R' L' D R B' L
74. 12.314 D B' R' B' R' L B R'
75. 13.937 D L' D B' R L D' R' L
76. 19.003 L' D R D R' L' D B' L
77. 17.257 D' R' B L B' R' D R L
78. 16.422 R' L D' B L R' B' R' L'
79. 7.433 B' D' R L B R' D' R' L'
80. 13.705 D' R' D R D L' D' R' D' L
81. 14.299 R' L' B' L' R' B L' B D'
82. 8.814 L' D L B R' L D'
83. 13.345 B L R' L R D R' B'
84. 19.230 D' L' B' D B' R B' L'
85. 9.652 B L' R B R' D' L' R
86. 19.036 R' B R' L' D' R D B R' L'
87. 17.053 B' R' D L R' B L' B' L'
88. 14.932 D R' L' B D' B' D R D'
89. 3.683 D' R D' L R D' L' D
90. 15.163 D B D L B R' L D
91. 20.161 L R' L R' B D' B L'
92. 11.843 L' B L' D R' L B L'
93. 9.649 D B L D R' L' D' L
94. 11.826 B' L B' L R' B' L R'
95. 12.235 R D L' D' B D B' L'
96. 8.862 D R' B' R B' R L' B L
97. 4.768 L R' D R B' R' B
98. 14.963 L' R' B' L' R' L' R' B'
99. 16.464 R' D L' B R' B D B
100. 9.646 B' R D' R L' R' B L'


----------



## uvafan (Jan 23, 2014)

36.33	U2 F D U2 R2 Uw2 F' R U' Rw' L2 B' Uw' R2 U L F' U2 B U2 B2 Fw' Rw U' Fw' B Uw R2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 L2 F' Uw' B' F2 Fw2 L' R2


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 23, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> wtf 6.95 3x3 single... WV+PLL skippy



Hmm? That's a really good time for you? You have a 5.82 mo3 though...

best: 1.32
worst: 11.11
mean of 3
best: 2.39 (σ = 0.06)

avg of 5
best: 2.57 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 12
best: 2.74 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 50
best: 3.05 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 100
best: 3.13 (σ = 0.59)


Thank god for the removal of 5%. Session mean was like... 3.3. I should really relearn the EG1s I've forgotten and learn antisune.


----------



## kcl (Jan 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Hmm? That's a really good time for you? You have a 5.82 mo3 though...
> 
> best: 1.32
> worst: 11.11
> ...



Stahp plz, let me learn EG1 and catch up


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 23, 2014)

EG1 feels like cheating. If you can one look a 2x2 solve, 2.5-2.8 is easy even if your tps sucks like mine. Most of this average was either mid 2s or mid 3s. Mid 2 = could one look. Mid 3 = couldn't one look.
EG1 makes one looking so much easier.

I cam only imagine how fast some fast CLL solvers like Feliks, Mats would be with just EG1 added, forgetting EG2, TCLL, SS etc


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> wtf 6.95 3x3 single... WV+PLL skippy



I find this and your entire sig unbelievable especially when i look at your official results from only 4 months ago (and your sig has been like this for quite a while). 
And if you try to say nerves then that bs cause nerves add cant do that much (especially 4x4 when your official avg is 11 seconds higher than your biggest avg in your sig)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 23, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> I find this and your entire sig unbelievable especially when i look at your official results from only 4 months ago (and your sig has been like this for quite a while).
> And if you try to say nerves then that bs cause nerves add cant do that much (especially 4x4 when your official avg is 11 seconds higher than your biggest avg in your sig)



I agree he's definitely BSing, but I have a 48.8x 4x4 ao5 and my comp average is 58.

4x4 is a little different. No parity+at home+being super warmed up can bring such discrepancies. If you don't believe him you shouldn't believe yoshinator either considering he has a 28 ao5 at home and 36 in comp.

Square-1, 4x4, bld, etc. Some events have huge variance which is only amplified by the fact that there's no rolling in comps and pressure.

I average 55-60 on 4x4, but I had I think 1/10 parity, I got to roll bad times... etc


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I agree he's definitely BSing, but I have a 48.8x 4x4 ao5 and my comp average is 58.
> 
> 4x4 is a little different. No parity+at home+being super warmed up can bring such discrepancies. If you don't believe him you shouldn't believe yoshinator either considering he has a 28 ao5 at home and 36 in comp.
> 
> ...



I meant his avg of 25/100 on 4x4 which is a lot more representative (my comp avg 52.3 and my avg100 is 52.6) and i know avg5 can be much lower with a good string of parityless solves (Ive never really got one of these strings)

Also for yoshinator i have two things that make me believe him
1) competing for an NAR/WR is A LOT more pressure than just competing normally, even for an NR or podium position so i can understand a loss in time here
2) he was so cocky last year he would break both NRs at worlds that the cubing gods are punishing him in comp for a year (he'll be ok for US nats), i like to call this yoshinator syndrome


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 23, 2014)

wtf scrambles. 4 one looks in a row woo


Average of 5: 1.48
1. (0.95) U' F2 U R' U' R2 U R U' 
2. 1.62 U' R' U F R' U F2 R' U' 
3. 1.59 U2 R' U' R2 F U' R U2 R' 
4. 1.24 F R U R2 F R2 F' R U' 
5. (2.81) R2 F' R U' F U' F2 U' R' 




Spoiler



1. (0.95) U' F2 U R' U' R2 U R U' 


z x2 
R'2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R


less moves than scramble.






2. 1.62 U' R' U F R' U F2 R' U' 
x y'
R U R' F' R U R' U' F R' F' R




3. 1.59 U2 R' U' R2 F U' R U2 R'
y2 
R2 U' L2
U R U R' U' R' F R F'


NOT SURE OF MY SOLUTION
4. 1.24 F R U R2 F R2 F' R U' 
z2 y'
U L U' x U R' U' R' F R F' U


This seems too long for 1.24, I might've scrambled wrong or maybe I just can't find it atm, anyone?




5. (2.81) R2 F' R U' F U' F2 U' R' 


idk



PB I'm about 99% sure...


----------



## ottozing (Jan 23, 2014)

Average of 50: 1.728


Spoiler



1. 1.526 R U' R F' R' F U R2 U2 
2. 1.249 R' F' R F2 U2 R F' R' F2 
3. (0.966) F U2 R F' U F' U F2 R U' 
4. 1.573 R F' R' U' R F2 U2 R2 F' 
5. 1.550 R U' R U F' R2 F R' F 
6. 2.096 R' F R U2 F' U R2 U' R2 
7. 1.830 F' U2 F' R2 U R' F2 R' F' U 
8. 1.681 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U' R U2 
9. 2.062 R F2 U' R' U' R' F2 R' U' 
10. 1.782 U2 R2 F2 R U F U R' U2 
11. 1.527 F' R2 U R F R2 F2 R' U 
12. 1.444 F' U2 R2 U' F' R' U F U' 
13. 1.692 R' U2 F R F2 R F2 U' R2 
14. 1.436 R2 U2 F2 U F R' U R' U2 
15. 1.522 R U F R' U2 F2 R' U2 R 
16. 1.947 F' U2 F' U' F' R U2 F2 R' U 
17. 1.656 U F R' U' F' U2 R2 F U' 
18. 1.116 R U' R' U R U2 F' U2 F U' 
19. 1.581 F' R' F' R' U R2 U F' R 
20. 2.070 U2 R' U' R U' R U R2 U2 
21. 2.037 U2 R' F U2 F R2 U F' U' 
22. 1.761 R2 U R2 U F U' R F2 U2 
23. 1.351 U F' U R' F R U2 F' U' 
24. 1.869 R F' R2 F2 U R' F' U2 F 
25. (0.996) U' F U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' R2 
26. (3.115) F2 U2 R U F2 U F2 R' F2 
27. 1.829 F R' F' R F R' U2 R2 U' 
28. 1.380 U2 F' U R' F2 R' U F R' 
29. 1.799 U2 F' U R' U F' R2 U F' 
30. 1.524 U R U' F' U2 F' U' F R2 U' 
31. 1.902 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U2 
32. 1.998 F R' F2 U2 F' R' F U2 F' R 
33. (2.874) R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U' F U2 
34. 2.423 R2 U F' R U2 F' R U' F 
35. 1.976 U' F' R U' R2 U R2 F' U 
36. 1.831 R F U' R2 U R2 F U' R U2 
37. 1.246 F2 R' U' F U' R F U2 F2 
38. 1.501 U R2 U' R U2 F' R2 F U' 
39. 1.829 U2 F U2 R2 U R2 U' R U 
40. 2.457 F' R F2 U' F R F' R2 U2 
41. 1.785 F2 R F R F' U' R2 U' R 
42. 1.571 U2 F2 R F' U' F R2 F' U' 
43. (4.760) R F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
44. 1.467 R' F' U' R U' F2 U' R2 U' 
45. 1.365 R' U2 R' U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' 
46. 1.738 F U' R U' R' F R' U' R 
47. 2.528 R F R2 U2 R2 U F' R2 F' 
48. (1.038) U R' F R2 F' U2 R F' R' 
49. 1.689 U R2 F2 U R' U F2 R' F R 
50. 1.840 U2 F2 R F' R U F' R2 U'


----------



## Gordon (Jan 23, 2014)

4x4 single:

*1:49.58* improved PB by 10 seconds (that's the advantage of being slow)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 23, 2014)

Square-1

number of times: 100/100
best time: 30.55 - PB by over 13 seconds
worst time: 2:00.63

current avg5: 1:16.22 (σ = 11.91)
best avg5: 1:01.69 (σ = 9.12) - PB by over 14 seconds

current avg12: 1:15.88 (σ = 15.18)
best avg12: 1:08.71 (σ = 13.10) - PB by over 13 seconds

current avg100: 1:17.89 (σ = 14.21) - PB by over 20 seconds
best avg100: 1:17.89 (σ = 14.21)


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 23, 2014)

5. (5:19.05) 3f' 3d' F2 f' 3d2 B2 3f2 3d' 3b b l2 D2 3d' d' 3r2 3b2 3r 3d B' 3b2 3u L B 3l d2 R' r F' 3r' 3d' l 3b' 3u' d' b' 3u B2 U b 3b' U2 u2 D2 3f 3l2 3u2 b R' U' u' r 3b2 f' D 3d2 3r 3f' D f 3u2 u' R' 3r B2 3b' L2 R f 3l R2 3f2 3l2 U' 3u' r L' 3f' F' 3b2 L d' 3l2 3f' B' R2 b2 d2 3d 3b 3u' r F' 3l2 f' R 3r 3u2 3d U2 l'

My SS 7x7 mini is amazing, hoping for sub 5 this evening


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> wtf scrambles. 4 one looks in a row woo
> 
> 
> Average of 5: 1.48
> ...



Your tps doesn't suck.
I got:
2.68, 1.62, 2.16, 2.25, 4.30 = 2.36 on these scrambles
Maybe mine just sucks :'(


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 23, 2014)

Most inconsistent sub-10 average ever. 2 counting 7s (all 3 7s were full step), and a counting 14 lol

Average of 12: 9.99
1. (7.53) U2 F2 R F2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B L D' R' F' L D2 R' B2 F
2. 10.06 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 D' F' L2 R' F' R2 F' L D' B
3. 7.94 L' F2 R2 F' R2 L' F2 D' F L2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U
4. 9.88 F2 D2 F R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F' L' B' L D' R B L U' L2 R'
5. 9.89 D' L U2 L' U' D' R' B' R' D2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2
6. 14.10 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D R B F' L D2 R B U' B R'
7. 9.48 U2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B L2 U2 B' F' R' D2 L2 B' U' F' R' B2 U
8. 11.31 D2 F2 R L B2 U' B2 L D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 R2
9. 7.55 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D L F2 U' L R B R2 U' B' L'
10. 9.68 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L' D' L2 D U2 R U L2 R' B
11. (14.91) L2 U F2 D U' B2 L2 U' B2 D F' D2 F2 L' B' F2 D B2 L2 R
12. 9.98 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' R U' L' R' U2 R F2 L2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 23, 2014)

1:17.84 4x4 pb single, 1:24.74 Average of 5.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 23, 2014)

52.05 4x4 single PB...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 23, 2014)

OH PB single 

Best: 12.70
1. 12.70 L2 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 D' L2 R2 U' B L' R B U B' U2 F' L' U'

R U R' U' R' F R F' OLL, PLL skip. Forgot the solution.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 23, 2014)

10.756 3x3 PB single, PLL skip.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 23, 2014)

Watch out Jacob! Two can play this game.

best time: 32.10 PB
best avg5: 35.87 PB
best avg12: 37.20 PB
best avg50: 38.67 PB
best avg100: 39.38 PB

avg100 all done this morning. And I have no school tomorrow either.



Spoiler: Times



36.36, 35.26, 42.89, 44.28, 38.54, 43.20, 41.82, 41.61, 40.17, 43.58, (45.42), (44.94), 40.89, 40.16, 42.10, 37.87, 40.07, 42.89, 42.73, 40.46, 38.71, 36.92, 35.17, 36.48, 37.90, 41.51, 38.14, 38.15, 43.77, 38.04, 36.28, 39.89, 36.99, 42.87, 40.11, 39.17, 37.15, 41.99, 42.09, 41.44, (46.31), 37.09, 37.59, 40.72, 35.51, 39.22, 39.39, 36.79, 43.11, 35.99, 38.93, 39.15, (32.10), 36.39, 35.07, 39.31, 39.27, (44.42), 35.67, (33.56), 43.57, 33.86, 39.49, 35.79, 36.67, 38.81, 39.32, 41.26, 41.66, 42.10, 43.13, (44.66), 38.79, 38.60, 39.12, 43.97, 40.42, (33.19), 36.06, 40.37, 38.26, 39.23, 43.39, 35.94, 37.91, 41.37, 36.31, 38.27, 37.87, 38.03, 39.51, 43.32, 37.24, 41.23, 38.44, (32.74), (33.47), 43.58, 35.84, 38.31


----------



## kcl (Jan 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> EG1 feels like cheating. If you can one look a 2x2 solve, 2.5-2.8 is easy even if your tps sucks like mine. Most of this average was either mid 2s or mid 3s. Mid 2 = could one look. Mid 3 = couldn't one look.
> EG1 makes one looking so much easier.
> 
> I cam only imagine how fast some fast CLL solvers like Feliks, Mats would be with just EG1 added, forgetting EG2, TCLL, SS etc



You just sealed the deal. I'm learning eg1.



Tim Major said:


> wtf scrambles. 4 one looks in a row woo
> 
> 
> Average of 5: 1.48
> ...



I hate you . 1.62 on those. My solution for the first was different though. I did yellow layer cancelling moves into easy CLL. (T case)


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 23, 2014)

I accidentally got 3 pair X-cross with 5 moves. I was not excepting an X-cross at all


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> I accidentally got 3 pair X-cross with 5 moves. I was not excepting an X-cross at all



What time? Scramble?

10.34 nl single  3x3


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 23, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> What time? Scramble?
> 
> 10.34 nl single  3x3



I was at school and just cubing in a break so hand scramble and I was playing pool at the same time so I just stopped solving and said my friends that I just got a 3 pair X-cross and reconstructed it


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

And so what was the reconstruction? How can you reconstruct without a scramble? Why do you post easy hand scrambles, I can scramble my cube right now and even though it won't look like it I'll get a Xxxcross in 5 moves ...

I just don't get the accomplishment.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 23, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> And so what was the reconstruction? How can you reconstruct without a scramble? Why do you post easy hand scrambles, I can scramble my cube right now and even though it won't look like it I'll get a Xxxcross in 5 moves ...
> 
> I just don't get the accomplishment.



Hey it was like 50 move scramble and I just reconstructed the cross part because I stopped the solve after F2L. Why everyone always complains to me like this?


----------



## Username (Jan 23, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Hey it was like 50 move scramble and I just reconstructed the cross part because I stopped the solve after F2L. Why everyone always complains to me like this?



Many moves =/= difficult scrambles


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 23, 2014)

Username said:


> Many moves =/= difficult scrambles


Not always as in this case but mostly, I agree


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Watch out Jacob! Two can play this game.
> 
> best time: 32.10 PB
> best avg5: 35.87 PB
> ...



Definitely afraid of that single... It's slower than my ao100...

<3


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 23, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Definitely afraid of that single... It's slower than my ao100...
> 
> <3



avg5 is sub NR average though


----------



## kcl (Jan 23, 2014)

Average: 2.61
Best: 1.78
Worst: 3.25
Mean: 2.59
Standard Deviation: 0.40

1: 2.50U R' U' R F' U F' R' U
2: 2.40F' R2 U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U'
3: 2.20U' F' R U F' U F2
4: 3.00R F' R2 U2 F R U R2 F'
5: 2.83R U F' R U2 R2
6: 2.15R' F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R'
7: (1.78)R2 U2 R F2 R' U F' U2
8: 2.87U' R U' R' U F' R F U'
9: (3.25)F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U
10: 2.44U R' U F2 R U' R U2 R
11: 2.82R' F U' F R2 U2 R' F' U
12: 2.85R' F R' F R F' U' F U2

Watch out Tim, this was only CLL Mwahahaha


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> avg5 is sub NR average though



Well gg


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 23, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Definitely afraid of that single... It's slower than my ao100...
> 
> <3


Your unofficial ao5 OH: 14.16 
Antoine's official average: 12.99
Your official 4x4 avg: 36.whatever
Antoine's unofficial avg: 35.87

Looks like you should be more scared of Antoine than he should be of you.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 23, 2014)

10.32 avg100 last night. Closer to sub10!


----------



## uvafan (Jan 23, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 10.32 avg100 last night. Closer to sub10!



As long as you let me pass you in 4x4, I'll allow it.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 23, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSS
On the road to sub 20:
Sub 20 Mean of 3: 19.819
16.399 , 22.489 , 20.569

E: NOOOO
15.564
hit the timer late, would have been sub 15 if I hit the space bar the first time

E2: YEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Sub 20 avg5 : 18.472 18.069 27.065 19.210 20.532


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 24, 2014)

8.04 ao50, 8.29 ao100, 7.10 ao5, 7.54 ao12

good session, should have had a better ao100



Spoiler



Average of 50: 8.04
1. 6.71 B2 R' B' L F' R U' L' B R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 
2. 8.26 L2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F' L R' U F' U' R' B L2 U' 
3. 7.70 L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' D' R' U' L2 B R' D' U' R 
4. 8.48 F2 D F' R' B' L' U B2 L' F L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 
5. 7.91 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F U' B' R U R' U' B2 R' 
6. 6.78 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 R F D2 R U' F L2 R' U F 
7. 6.62 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F U2 R2 D2 F L R2 B R B2 U' R2 D B' U' 
8. 7.88 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' U L' R U' B' R B2 R2 B 
9. 9.17 F B D' R2 U' F2 B L' F B D2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 
10. 8.63 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F' L2 D2 U' L' D' U R D2 
11. 8.78 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 B L R2 F L2 U F' D' R' D 
12. 8.22 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U B' D2 U' B' L U' L' R' F' D' R 
13. 9.81 R2 B2 U F' R D' L' D F U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 
14. 8.22 R' F' D' L2 U' B R' B' U2 R F2 U D B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D 
15. 7.88 U2 R2 U F' B2 U2 R B D L' B2 R F2 D2 R U2 D2 R' F2 D2 
16. 8.72 F' U F' U D L F' B' R U' R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R F2 R F2 B2 R2 
17. 7.02 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D' F L' B U' L B' D B F 
18. 8.33 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' L F R' U' F L R2 D' F 
19. 8.80 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 U' L' D2 F' D2 F2 R' D B 
20. 7.24 L D2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 B U F D U2 L R2 B U R2 
21. 7.06 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 B U' L' B R' U L' F' L' 
22. 8.20 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R F2 D' F D2 L2 R2 F2 R F' 
23. 6.92 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R U R2 B' D' U R B2 L2 F 
24. 8.00 U' R L2 B2 U' F L' U F' L' U F2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U 
25. 7.58 U' D' F' D F2 L U' F2 R U L2 B D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 F' 
26. (5.52) F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' L' F2 R D' L B R F' L D' 
27. 6.80 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' F' R' B2 U2 B D U' R' U R 
28. 8.24 D2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 D2 B' U2 B U B2 D F2 R F2 L2 
29. 8.94 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L2 R' D2 R U' R2 F U R2 F2 U F' U' 
30. 8.31 U2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' B L U B' L2 F' U' 
31. 7.25 B' L2 D' F' R2 F2 R' D B' R2 L2 U2 D F2 D' R2 U2 D' L2 B2 
32. 7.93 F2 U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 B L2 D2 R' D' B' D' B' D2 L D U F 
33. 8.51 F B2 D2 L' U2 F' B R' F' U R2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 
34. 8.89 F L U' B2 R' F' D' F L' U' B2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 
35. 8.10 U2 B2 R2 F L2 B R2 B D2 U2 L2 U' R' B D U2 B2 D L' U' 
36. 7.74 F' L D F U' F D F' L U B2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' 
37. 6.76 R U' D' F U' B' L2 U' D2 L D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 
38. 8.28 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 B' D' U2 R F R' B' D' 
39. 9.76 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U L' F L F U R F' D B R' 
40. (6.53) U' R2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' F' R U B U' F' D2 L2 U' 
41. 9.80 R2 F L2 F L2 B2 U2 F R2 F R B D2 R' B2 R U B L2 B' 
42. (13.84) R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R U2 R D' B U2 B2 U L2 
43. (11.66) D2 F' L2 F' L2 B D2 L2 B' R2 B L F2 U F D R' D2 R B' 
44. (10.70) F U' B R U' B R' F R' D' F2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 
45. 7.67 D2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F' R' D' L2 U L D2 R2 F 
46. 7.20 B L2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F L2 R' F2 D B' R2 F' U' R' U F 
47. 8.76 U L2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B R D' F2 R2 U2 F D U2 L' U' 
48. 8.62 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 B' R U B' L U L' D2 B2 R2 
49. (6.49) F' R U' F B' D' B2 R U B' L2 B U2 R2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 
50. 7.09 F2 U2 L R D2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R B' R U L' R' F' L B2 U'


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Hmm? That's a really good time for you? You have a 5.82 mo3 though...



The 5.82 is a fullstep single, not mo3.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 24, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> The 5.82 is a fullstep single, not mo3.



His point still stands, though. Who gets excited about a 6.9x almost-LL-skip when they have a sub-6 fullstep single?


----------



## kcl (Jan 24, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> His point still stands, though. Who gets excited about a 6.9x almost-LL-skip when they have a sub-6 fullstep single?



I have a 6.04 fullstep but I was happy about my 7.94..

Edit: misread.. If 7.94 were ll skip I wouldn't be excited lol


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 24, 2014)

Convinced my dad to take me to Berkeley winter.

Cubing practice>midterm studying this weekend.

Hype.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Convinced my dad to take me to Berkeley winter.
> 
> Cubing practice>midterm studying this weekend.
> 
> Hype.



Better treat dat yoshinator syndrome


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 24, 2014)

This would have to be my average of 50 PB.

(9.30), 10.91, 10.69, 13.21, 12.83, 12.56, 12.16, 11.88, 13.38, 12.38, 12.46, *11.40, 13.15, 11.66, 12.56, 10.75, 10.21, 12.16, 11.77, 11.56, 10.97, 10.59, 10.84,* 12.90, 13.52, 13.50, 11.38, 11.90, 14.96, 12.18, 10.11, 11.34, 10.21, (14.97), 11.18, 9.84, (15.65), 11.47, 10.77, 10.61, (15.05), (9.19), 13.25, 14.11, 11.44, 13.36, 11.84, 10.78, 10.72, (9.43) = 11.85

I wasn't even going for an average of 50, I wanted an average of 12, but the best I got was *11.43*, and the best average of 5 was 10.71. Also because importing from Prisma to qqtimer to calculate average of 50 and stuff is complicated the times are backwards.


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 24, 2014)

7.80 Full step single. xcross +sune+ R perm = pb


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 24, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Better treat dat yoshinator syndrome



To be fair, up until recently, I would do really well in com (see VOS2012 finals avg... .1x away from PB)

Anyway, no sugar or Caffeine after 8am that day... can't get shaky.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 24, 2014)

2x2 PBs

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.93
worst time: 12.87

current avg5: 3.86 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 3.03 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 4.25 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 3.76 (σ = 0.71)

current avg100: 4.26 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 4.26 (σ = 0.86)

All PBs except single


----------



## uvafan (Jan 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> To be fair, up until recently, I would do really well in com (see VOS2012 finals avg... .1x away from PB)
> 
> Anyway, no sugar or Caffeine after 8am that day... can't get shaky.


That's not why you get shaky at comps lol, it's cause you expect yourself to do well and you care about your times too much.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 24, 2014)

uvafan said:


> That's not why you get shaky at comps lol, it's cause you expect yourself to do well and you care about your times too much.



Of course, but too much sugar and caffeine+not enough food makes it much worse.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2014)

4x4 on cam: (34.65), 36.67, 37.25, 36.14, (41.62) = *36.69* 

34 had OLL parity

edit: also 34.23+


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> To be fair, up until recently, I would do really well in com (see VOS2012 finals avg... .1x away from PB)
> 
> Anyway, no sugar or Caffeine after 8am that day... can't get shaky.



So Mtn Dew ain't working huh?


----------



## David1994 (Jan 24, 2014)

Did a 4x4 average of 12.

Pretty poor tho, 1:30.64.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 24, 2014)

15.69 avg100, 13.33 avg5


And still two weeks until RH Winter...


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 24, 2014)

30.60 4x4 single. used OLL parity to force OLL skip then U perm.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 24, 2014)

9.57 non rolling avg12.

Could've been PB, but I had 4 tens to wrap up the average 

9.09, 9.15, 12.43, 8.94, 7.30, 8.53, 8.16, 9.59, 10.87, 10.43, 10.74, 10.19


----------



## lucascube (Jan 24, 2014)

2-4 relay pb's:

52.81 ao5

48.39 single

In the 3x3 part i got a 5, 6, and a 7  (all nl)

Here is the 5 scramble:

3) L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 F D' B R2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## soup (Jan 24, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> The 5.82 is a fullstep single, not mo3.



>averages 14 ~ 16 seconds
>5.82 fullstep single

stop lying, fool. It's not impressing anyone.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 24, 2014)

soup said:


> >averages 14 ~ 16 seconds
> >5.82 fullstep single
> 
> stop lying, fool. It's not impressing anyone.



Careful, a 14.76 competition average from several months ago does not show that he averages 14-16 now.

His claims are still BS, though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 24, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> The 5.82 is a fullstep single, not mo3.



*head desk head desk head desk* why are you still trying? 
I seriously hope you're at nats so somebody can talk some fricken sense into you.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2014)

Another good avg5:
36.90, 36.39, 35.62, (33.19), (42.38) = 36.30
same as NR


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-24
avg of 12: 1:45.95

Time List:
1. (1:59.60) r D2 F2 u' d2 B2 f2 r' l2 L2 b f d2 U u B2 D d2 L2 d r2 b2 U' F2 B2 b2 L2 R' D' F' d u2 r' u B2 b2 L2 R' U2 R' r' F' b' f2 L2 d' L2 F r d U2 D R2 l f l b2 u2 d U 
2. 1:51.63 F' u d2 F2 r B F r' f' B l D2 F' l U2 f' D2 f2 B2 b2 D L d' U2 D2 r2 R f' u' f2 B l B2 R' B2 u' L r f r' D2 u' r2 U2 l' U' b D2 U' d R' B' L2 u2 l' U' B2 r' D' R' 
3. 1:43.77 B d' L2 f2 l' u2 D d2 b2 D f2 F b' l B' d2 b R' d u' L' f' D2 b2 L' b u2 F' l r2 f2 B d r l2 L' D' B' D l' b f2 d u2 l' r d L U2 b R' f2 d2 u2 F' d2 u' r f2 F' 
4. 1:55.15 D L2 d D F2 b d' F' u' d' l' B2 U' l' f2 u d U' B2 u' U2 R2 B' b2 R L f b2 u' R2 U' d D2 B2 F' d' F2 B2 L' R' r' f' F2 b D' R2 U B L2 u2 f' D' b2 U R' L2 b' D l d' 
5. 1:35.13 b L' f b r' d2 F' b' U2 b2 R2 f' B D b R L' l' f R2 D2 u U' B' U2 d2 b2 B2 D' B r2 R' L B' F L2 D2 F' b' L2 l d D F' B u2 d b l B F2 U' B U B r u D2 l' U2 
6. 1:51.95 R' f l' R L b2 r2 d U' b B' F2 U2 R' f2 b B R' L B d D L2 f' R' F2 L D U2 F r2 b' F' R2 l2 b B U2 b' D L U2 r2 f B' L' R2 r' U L r2 B' b U l' D2 r F2 L F2 
7. 1:42.17 f u2 d2 L r R l2 b F2 R2 r' d2 b2 R2 L' d' F' b' D r b2 u U2 L' U B' L' F' d r2 D2 u2 d r U2 l2 R d2 B F2 R2 F2 r d2 r' R' U L2 F2 b' d F' L2 d2 r' F2 d2 u2 B' D 
8. 1:52.55 L B2 u' F' l2 f b B U f F b2 R' F2 r D' r b' r' F u' D' R2 d' F U' B D2 B2 l2 R2 U l2 u2 F D' U2 l u2 F' R d l L' d' B2 U' l u' l' B' d' U2 R2 f' R2 D d F2 D2 
9. (1:26.83) D L2 B' l2 B F2 R U2 r' F r2 f2 B2 l' r2 f' D2 U2 R' F' u' b F f R B2 r F' r L' u f2 r' U' F L d' U2 l2 r' R2 b' u' D' R f' U2 r2 F D f b' R u2 l' f d F2 u U 
10. 1:43.59 F2 R2 B r2 B2 U2 l d2 U2 L' F2 L2 B u2 R F2 u2 U R2 d' l D r D2 L l F U L2 R2 D' L l B u' f l2 U2 F' r2 d U f2 b2 F D F' u' l b' d2 B2 r' B' D2 B2 b' L F2 R2 
11. 1:39.10 l D d' u' f r2 l u L' D2 b' F D B r' F' u' f B2 u' F2 U f' r2 d' D2 U r2 b2 f D U R F' r' d L' d' r2 B l' B' l' B2 U2 l F2 R L2 b2 R f' r' D2 L' U l2 u' d2 b2 
12. 1:44.43+ L' r' b2 L' F r u' F U B R2 b d' r2 l2 D r b' R' l' r2 d F d2 b u2 B L' d' b' L2 U B D2 B l2 R u2 R' u L' U l' d l U B U d2 f' D' f B2 L' f' R U b' f2 B2

Including a 1:41 ao5 and the 1:39 had a pop...


----------



## Lid (Jan 24, 2014)

Sq-1 a12: 21.98, best in a looong time.


Spoiler: Times/Scambles



Average of 12: 21.98
1. 18.39 (-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) /
2. (27.24[p]) (-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 3) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) /
3. 17.79 (6, 2) / (6, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)
4. 23.11 (3, -1) / (6, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -4)
5. 25.13 (6, -4) / (6, 0) / (6, 3) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 4)
6. (16.91) (0, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 6)
7. 20.76 (-3, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
8. 26.49[p] (-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (6, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 5) / (4, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0)
9. 19.89 (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (5, 5) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, 1) / (0, 4)
10. 23.00 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)
11. 24.21[p] (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 4) / (6, 0)
12. 21.03 (-3, 2) / (6, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) /


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2014)

4x4 at school today:
1:14.46, 1:17.65, _1:18.51, 1:08.32, 1:07.40, 1:12.89+, 1:15.02, 1:08.73, 1:21.82, *1:03.42, 58.27, 1:14.23*, 1:11.79, 1:12.93+_, 1:33.20, 1:19.49, 1:10.58
The 1:03.42 was double parity, the 58.27 was O perm (locked up on Z perm; could've been PB). PB averages of *3*, 5 and _12_.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 24, 2014)

4x4, finally got it after countless fails with parity, another Milestone achieved!

3. 39.68 B' F R2 r2 U R u2 r D' B' u' D2 L r2 u' B f D' U' f' R' B R2 u2 D2 F2 R2 f' R' B' D2 U2 R r2 f U' D' F2 U L


----------



## kcl (Jan 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> *head desk head desk head desk* why are you still trying?
> I seriously hope you're at nats so somebody can talk some fricken sense into you.



Although there's that .00000000000000000001% chance that he has unicorn powers and has gotten super extremely good and he's going to show up and sweep nats


----------



## soup (Jan 24, 2014)

First cube pb in a long time:
*8x8x8 in 8:07.70*


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay 

Average of 5: 43.62
1. 47.83 (3, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0)
2. (55.96) (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (-4, -4) / 
3. 41.06 (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
4. 41.96 (-5, 6) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (2, 0) / (3, -2)
5. (37.37) (0, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)

Now time to roll... and probably fail. Like always. E2: yep, 58.06.

(E: and last three solves are 40.16 Mo3, also PB)

E3: watwatwat
1. 24.48 (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -2) / (6, 0)
Easy shape (three moves), EO was also easy (one edge in each layer), and both layers were a J perm from being solved!
41.96, 37.37, (58.06), 43.88, (24.48) = 41.07 Ao5
(1:04.17), 52.79, 48.73, 1:03.25, 47.83, 55.96, 41.06, 41.96, 37.37, 58.06, 43.88, (24.48) = 49.09 Ao12


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 24, 2014)

40.86, 34.49, 40.45, 38.35, 38.18, 38.62, (42.81), [40.74, 37.34, (33.20), 38.39, 38.39] = 38.58 avg12 [38.04 avg5]

38.10, 35.76, (50.68), (35.73), 38.7 = 37.55 avg5

first ever sub-40 avg12 and sub-38 avg5. 

41.62 avg100


Spoiler



39.14, 40.86, (34.49), 40.45, 38.35, 38.18, 38.62, 42.81, 40.74, 37.34, (33.20), 38.39, 38.39, (51.12), 41.67, 37.75, (51.69), 46.73, 44.33, 42.19, 45.17, 36.04, 48.44, 40.19, 45.07, 38.10, 35.76, 50.68, (35.73), 38.79, 39.37, 37.71, 40.38, 36.42, 35.97, 41.49, 39.30, 48.17, (51.75), 41.38, 38.64, 41.20, 38.52, 40.63, 42.54, 46.40, 46.36, 46.54, 43.80, 37.47, 45.34, 37.19, 43.81, 37.18, 43.03, 41.25, 42.94, 36.85, (35.24), 37.90, 46.20, 43.58, 48.51, 40.18, 43.94, 40.68, 41.57, 36.54, 42.31, 46.40, 38.70, 42.77, 48.23, (54.83), 49.65, 43.99, 41.43, 38.78, (33.62), 39.68, 38.10, 41.82, 39.94, 42.51, 38.03, 47.74, 44.38, 42.67, 47.55, 38.11, (52.12), 38.75, 43.57, 43.93, 45.07, 42.03, 39.74, 37.00, 44.42, 45.50



previous bests (2 days ago):


scottishcuber said:


> 4x4 PBs
> 
> best time: 32.29 timer stop fail... should have been low 31
> best avg5: 38.38 (σ = 1.23)
> ...


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 24, 2014)

1:07.xx ao12 on 4x4. also, 54.71 single


----------



## soup (Jan 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> *head desk head desk head desk* why are you still trying?
> I seriously hope you're at nats so somebody can talk some fricken sense into you.



Hopefully, he'll be gone'd in the near future.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 25, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> This would have to be my average of 50 PB.
> 
> (9.30), 10.91, 10.69, 13.21, 12.83, 12.56, 12.16, 11.88, 13.38, 12.38, 12.46, *11.40, 13.15, 11.66, 12.56, 10.75, 10.21, 12.16, 11.77, 11.56, 10.97, 10.59, 10.84,* 12.90, 13.52, 13.50, 11.38, 11.90, 14.96, 12.18, 10.11, 11.34, 10.21, (14.97), 11.18, 9.84, (15.65), 11.47, 10.77, 10.61, (15.05), (9.19), 13.25, 14.11, 11.44, 13.36, 11.84, 10.78, 10.72, (9.43) = 11.85
> 
> I wasn't even going for an average of 50, I wanted an average of 12, but the best I got was *11.43*, and the best average of 5 was 10.71. Also because importing from Prisma to qqtimer to calculate average of 50 and stuff is complicated the times are backwards.



I thought you were low 11/sub 11 though 

If you want qqtimer like stats with stackmat timer, cstimer works.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 25, 2014)

58.38 2-4 relay, finally 

Edit: Got another one: 58.16


----------



## Rnewms (Jan 25, 2014)

After 5 sub-1:01 solves (includes 1:00.02), I finally got sub-1.

Single: 59.48 (OP)
Avg5: 1:06.34
Avg12: 1:07.68


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wish I could go to Berkeley winter. Double weekend competitions do not sound appealing to the folks.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 25, 2014)

Has a 3.677 mean of 100 in it. My pb before this session was 3.902 I seem to get sub 3 singles in waves. I whole bunch then none for about hundred solves or so. So close to a sub 3 average of 12.

Stackmat that why everytime ends with a 0.
2x2x2 cube
25/01/2014 6:25:37 PM - 7:52:41 PM

Mean: 3.740
Average: 3.746
Best time: 1.650
Median: 3.770
Worst time: 4.970
Standard deviation: 0.592

Best average of 5: 2.830
107-111 - 3.130 2.050 3.310 (3.630) (1.650)

Best average of 12: 3.019
100-111 - 2.840 2.060 3.660 3.360 3.440 2.710 (3.900) 3.130 2.050 3.310 3.630 (1.650)


Spoiler



1. 3.880 U' F U F2 R' F2 R' F' R
2. 3.080 R F2 R' U F2 R' F2 R' F U'
3. 3.270 F R F2 R U R2 U' R F2 U
4. 3.680 U2 R U' F2 R2 U F' R' F U'
5. 4.190 F' R F U' R2 F2 R'
6. 3.530 F R2 U2 F U'
7. 4.210 R U2 F2 R F' U2 F U F2
8. 4.310 R' F2 U2 F' U F2 R' F R'
9. 3.470 R' U' F2 R2 F' U' R F
10. 4.000 F' U R2 F' U' F' U2 F' U'
11. 2.780 F2 U' F2 U R F2 R F U2
12. 3.520 F' U F2 U' R U' R
13. 4.280 F' R' F U2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
14. 3.030 U' R U R F R' F U2
15. 3.220 F R F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' F2
16. 4.530 R' F2 R2 F' R F' U R U
17. 3.650 R F R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U
18. 4.059 U' R F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 F
19. 4.050 F2 R F' R F R' F2 U2 F' U'
20. 3.300 F' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' F U
21. 4.130 U' F2 U' F R' U' R F'
22. 3.710 U R2 F2 R F U2 R' U2 R'
23. 4.300 R' U' R2 F2 U R' U2 R U2
24. 3.000 F' U R U2 R' U F' R F' U2
25. 2.860 U F U' F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U
26. 3.090 R U' R2 U R U' R'
27. 3.690 F' U R2 U' R U2 R U R2
28. 4.810 U' F U' F2 R2 U R2 U'
29. 4.030 U R2 F' U F2 U R F2 U2
30. 4.650 U' R2 U R2 U F' R F' R'
31. 3.900 R' U R U' F' U' F' R2 U
32. 4.770 R' F2 R' U R' U R2 F U
33. 3.710 U' F' R2 U2 R' F R2 F R U'
34. 4.470 U F' U' R F2 U' F U R2 U2
35. 3.580 R F2 R F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U'
36. 4.680 U2 F R' F2 U' F R U R' U
37. 3.830 R' U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R2 F U'
38. 4.220 F R F' U2 F R U2 F2 R'
39. 3.840 F R' F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F
40. 4.210 U2 F' U2 F' R U F2 U2 R2 U'
41. 4.000 R U2 F' R U R U' F2 R2
42. 4.400 U' F' U2 R2 F' U F U2 R2
43. 3.520 R2 F2 U' R' U F2 U F R
44. 3.960 U F' U' R2 F2 U' R F' R'
45. 3.160 F' U2 R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U2
46. 4.180 U F2 R F U F2 R F' R2
47. 4.220 F2 U' F2 R F R2 U R' U
48. 3.270 F2 U2 F U' F2 R F U
49. 3.180 U' F' R' F2 U F' U2 R2 F' U'
50. 3.580 F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
51. 3.610 R' U2 R F2 R' F2 R U' F2
52. 3.310 U' F2 U F2 U F U' R'
53. 3.280 R' U R U2 R F2 U' F R'
54. 4.019 U' F2 R2 F' R2 U R F2 R'
55. 3.830 F R F2 R U2 R' U2 F R
56. 3.460 R2 U' F2 U' R F2 U F
57. 3.360 U2 R F R2 U F U' R'
58. 3.750 U2 F U F2 R' U2 R U R2 U'
59. 4.430 F R' F2 U R' U' R U' F2 U'
60. 3.660 U' R' U2 R U' F R2 F U2
61. 3.880 U' R F2 U' F2 R' F' U F2
62. 4.610 F R' F2 R F' R U R2 F'
63. 4.250 F R' U R F' R2 U R2
64. 3.940 U2 R2 U R F2 U' F' U2 R2
65. 2.500 R U2 F2 U' R F U R'
66. 3.380 U F R U' R' F U F'
67. 4.330 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R F' R
68. 4.400 R F' R2 F2 R' F
69. 3.430 R F2 R' U R' U' R U2 F' R'
70. 3.590 R' U2 R' U' R' F2 U R U
71. 3.340 F' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U2 F U
72. 4.019 F2 R' U R2 F U' R F' U2
73. 3.750 R' U' F U R' F2 R U' R'
74. 4.019 F' U F2 R' U' F' U F2 U2
75. 4.650 R F' R2 U' F' R2 F U' R U'
76. 3.710 R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 F U'
77. 4.550 U2 F2 R2 U' R U R2
78. 3.970 U' R U' R U' F R2 U2 F2
79. 4.500 R U' F2 U' F U' R2 U'
80. 3.660 U' F U F R' U R' U'
81. 3.750 R U' R2 U' R F2 U' R
82. 3.690 R F2 R2 U R' F R U2
83. 4.840 F R U' R F2 R' U F2 R' U
84. 3.770 R' U2 F R' U2 F U2 F' U'
85. 3.470 U' F' R F R' U2 R' F U
86. 3.830 R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R2 U'
 87. 4.380 F2 R' F U2 F' U F2 U F' U'
88. 3.970 U' F R F R' U R' F U
89. 2.860 F2 U2 R U' F2 U2 R2
90. 3.560 U F' R F' R2 F2 R' U'
91. 3.840 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 F R F2 R2
92. 3.550 F' U2 R' U R' U F2 U2 R' U'
93. 4.750 R2 F2 U R2 U F' R' U2
94. 2.930 R2 U2 F' U2 F R U2 R U'
95. 3.050 U R2 F2 U' R F' U R2 U
96. 3.880 R2 F2 R' U' F' R2 F2 R' U'
97. 3.930 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U F2 U'
98. 3.840 F2 R F2 U' R F2 U F'
99. 3.770 F' U' F R' U R2 U R2 U
100. 2.840 F2 U F2 U' F U' F2 U R'
101. 2.060 R2 F2 R' U2 R' F R2 F'
102. 3.660 R F' U R2 U R2 F' U R' U'
103. 3.360 U R U2 R U2 F' R U2 R
104. 3.440 R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 F R' F' U'
105. 2.710 F' R F2 R F U' R2 U'
106. 3.900 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F R U2 F2
107. 3.130 R' F' R2 U F2 U' R U F'
108. 2.050 R' F U F U R' U F'
109. 3.310 U' F2 U' F U' R F U
110. 3.630 R2 F R' U' R F2 R U R2
111. 1.650 U2 R' F U' F' U F U' F2 U'
112. 3.310 U2 R F' U R2 F' R
113. 2.910 F' R F' U' F2 R F' R2 U
114. 4.690 R U2 F' U R2 F2 U R2 U'
115. 3.610 F R U' R2 F R' F U' F2
116. 4.019 U R' U F' R2 U' F' R2 U'
117. 3.550 F2 U' F' U2 R F' U' R2 U2
118. 4.330 R F U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F U'
119. 3.930 R2 F U2 F2 R F' U R F'
120. 4.550 F' U F' U R' U F U F'
121. 4.460 R U2 R U R F' R2 U2 R'
122. 3.560 F2 R F' U' R U' F2 U R'
123. 3.060 R' F2 U2 F R F2 U R2 U'
124. 3.770 U R2 U F' R' U' F2 R2 U
125. 4.160 R' F U F U' R2 F U F
126. 4.220 U' F' R2 F' R F' R2 F' U2
127. 4.000 R2 F2 R F' R2 U F2 U R'
128. 3.960 U' R2 F2 R' U' R F' U' R'
129. 4.400 U2 F U' F2 U' F2 R F R'
130. 4.270 R F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U'
131. 2.860 R U' R F2 R F2 U F2 U'
132. 4.560 R F' U2 F' R' F2 R F' U
133. 3.610 U2 F' U F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U
134. 3.830 R2 F2 U R U2 R F2 U2 R2
135. 4.970 U' F2 U' F R2 U' R' F R2 U'
136. 3.310 U' R F R2 U' R U' F R U'
137. 2.470 R U2 F U' R2 F' U R'
138. 3.380 F2 U' R F U2 F U' F2
139. 3.650 R U R' U F' R U F2 R'
140. 3.720 F2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F
141. 2.440 R U2 R2 U' F2 U R'
142. 4.150 U' R F2 R' U' R2 U R2
143. 2.970 R U' R2 F2 U' F' R U' F2
144. 3.780 U F2 U F' R U2 R' U2 F
145. 4.250 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 R F' R U2
146. 3.060 F' R F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' F'
147. 3.400 U' R' F2 U' R F2 U' R2
148. 4.220 U F' R F2 R' F2 R F2 R U
149. 4.059 R' U R2 U' F2 R U R2 U
150. 4.110 F' R2 U R2 U R F2 U2




Also 

120 puzzle (11x11) in *14:57.572*, *5089 moves*, *5.670tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




521045844996311068090561186671993111674100758635876894782771091031939698950791081163631210122155321471071055861857119592462413223768346114921104536406151207743102112706417120811101117228293042332560915495273996738481179798558534651437821138115884442613

UUUUURDLURDLDRULDRLURDURDLDRULDRDLURDLDRULDRUDLUDRDLURDLLLLUULUUUULLLULURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDULRDLDRURDLURUULDLURDLDRDLURRDLRULDLURUULLULLLUUUULUURLRDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULDRDLURDLDRURDLDRULDDRULURRUUULUULRLRLRLRLRUUULDDDDDULLRRLLLLLDDRULDRULDRURLRDLLDRURLDRLLURDRULDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLRLURRDLLDRRULLLLLUULLURDLURLDRDLUURULRDDLDRURDLDRLDRUURDDLLRRURLLRULLDDRURDLLURRDURDLLRLUUURRUUUUUUURDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLUDRDLUULDRDLULDRDLURDLDRULDRDLURDLDRURDLDRURDLURUULDRURUUUULRRRRRRRDULDLURDLULDRDLULDRDLLULDRURDLULDRULDLURDLULDRDLULDRDLURDLDLRRULDURDLURDLURDLDRULURRRDLURDLULDRULLDLURDRULLDRDLUDRLURRDULDLURUUUUURRRRUUULLDUDDDDDDDDDURRRRULDLURULDLURDLUDRLULDRULDLURDLULDRDLUURDLURDDLDULDRRURDUUURRRULLLLLLRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLRDULURDRULDRULRDRULDRUDRDUULDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULUUULUUUULLDRRRRDDDLLLLLLUUURDLDRDRUULDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURDRULDRULDDRUULDDRLDRULUULLUULLULUULLLLDRUDLURDRULDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURDRULDRURDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUULDDRUDLDRUULLLLLLRRLRLRLRLRLRLRLLLLLDDDDRULURDRULURDRULURDRULURDRUDRURDLULLLURRDRUDRURDLULLDRURDLURDRULDRURDLDRULLLDLRRRRUUDDLURUUULDRULDDRUULDDDRULLLDDDDRULURDRUULURDDLURUDDLUURDRULURDDLURDUULLDDLLLLLDDDDDLLURDRULDUURDRULRDDLLURRULURDRUURDRULLLDRULURDRULURDRULURUDRDULRRDLLURRDLURRDLULLUDLLLLLLUDDRULURDRULURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDLURLDRURDLULLDLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDRUDLURULUDDRULURDRULDUURDRUDULURDRULDRURDLDUURDLURULRDLURDRULURDRULURDULRDRULURRDLURRDLULLDRULRDLURRDLULDRDLURDLRLDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDRLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRLDRUULDDRULUULLLLLLUUUUULUDRDULURDLDRURDLURDURDLDRURDLDRURDLUDRLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLRDLURDLLDRRURDLLUDLURUUUULUULLLDDLDRURDLDRULDRDLURDLDRULDRDLURDLURULDURRDLURDDLURRDLLURUUULLLLLURDLDRULDDRULDDDRULRURDLDRULDLRRLLURRRDLLURRRDLLUUULRRRRUUDDRULDLURDLULDRULDLURDLURDLDRULDRULDLURDLURDLDRULDRDULRDLURDLURUUUUURUDLULRRDLURDLUUDDLURDLULDRLURDULDRDULRDLURDLDRULDRLURLDRULDRLURDLDRULDRDLURDDDLURDLUURDDLURDLURRRUURRRRRUULDRLRDLULDRULDLURDLULDRULDLURDLLURDLULDRDLURDLUDRULLDRDDLURDLUURDDLURRUURRUUUDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRUULDUUULRLLRRRRUUDDLUUULLLLLLLDDRLDRURDLDRURDLRULDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLDRULDURDURDLULLLRRLLLLLLRULURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRULDDRULUUUULDDDDDDDLURDRULURDLUURDRULURDLDRULDRUULDLLULLRRRDRULURDRULDRULLDDLLLLLLLURDRULURDRULDRURDLURDULRUDDRULURDRULDRULURDRDLURDRULDRURDLULLLDDDDRULURDRLUDRULURDLURULDRULURDRULDURRLLDRRRULRDLULDRULDDDDDLURULDLURULDLURULRULDDDRULURRLLDRULURDRURDLRURDLLLRULDRRULDRRULDDRDRDDDUULRULDUULDRLRLRLLDRULDRDLURDLDRULDRDLURDLDRULLLLUDUUUUUULLDRURDLDRULDRDLURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRULUUDULLLLLDRURDLDRURDLDRULURDLURRDDLURRDLLUURUUUULRLLLLLURDLDRURDLDRULDRDLURDLDRURDLDRDUULDRDLURDLURDLURDLURDLURDURDLURRUULDLURUUURRRDLUURDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRLULDRRDLULDRDLURDLDRULDDRULUURRURRRRUUURLULDRDLULDRULDRDLUURDLRDLULDRLULDRRDLULDRDLURLLDRDLURDLRDLULDRULDLURDLURDDLULURRDDLURRUUDDDRLURRULDLURLRDLLURDLLULRDURDLLURDDLURDLUURDDLURRRUUULLRDRULDRURDLDRURDLURDRULDRURDLDRDRLURULDRULUURDLDRULLUDUULLLLLLRLRLRLRLRLRDDRRDDDRLURRDDULLLLLURRRRRULDLUDRRULURDRULDURLDURURDLLURDRULLDRURDULDRURDLURDLRLRLRLRLRLRLLLLULLDRRRRDLURDLULDRULUDLUDDRRDLLLURLLURRDLURDLLURDLULDRDDLURDLUURDDLURRRUDRRRUURRULLURDRULURDLUURDUULLDRURRDULDLURDDDLLLURDLURDLURUDLDRURDLURDRULDRUDLLLLLDDRULURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDLLLDDDDDUULLURDRULURDRULURDLURDLURRDLURDLUDLUDURDULRULDRDRDRDUULRDLULURDLURDLUURRDLUUUURDDDDULDRULURDDLURDUUULLRUDRULDDDDDLLUULRLRLRLUUUDDDDDDUUUUUURRRDLULDRDLURDLDRULDRDLUDURDLDRULDRLURDLDUUURDULDRDLURDLDRULDRDLURDLLURRRDLLUUULUUULRRLRLRLRLDUULRRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLDLRUDDDULRLRLRLDLLDURDLDRULDRDLURDLDRURDLUUULULDRDLUURDDDLUURDDLRDLUURDDLURRDLLURUUUUURRDLULDRLUDRDLULDRDLURDLDRULDRLDRURRRDDLLLURRRRUUURRDLUDLURDLDRULDRDULDRULDRDLULLLDRRRRULDLLLURRUURRRDLULDRDLULDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRLLDRRRULLUDLURDRULURDRULURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDULLLLLLRULURDRULRDRULLDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULRDLLURDRULDLUDRRULLDRRULLDRURDLDRUULLDLLDRURDLURDLDRURDLDRURULUDRDLDRUULRDDLRULLLDLLRRURDLDRURDLURDRULDRULDLURLDRULRDRLDRUULLDRRULURRDULDDLUUURDDLDRULDDRULDRULURDLDRULDRUUUULDUUDDRDRDUULLRRDLULDLLUULLLLDDRULDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDRULDLURRDLLUUUUURLURRDLULDRDLRUULLDRRDLUDLURDDLUURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUUDDRDDLUDRULUUURDDDLUURDDRLURDLLUULDRDLULDRUDRULUDDLURURUULDLURDLDRDLLURDDLUURDDLURDLURRUURRRUURDLULDRULDLURDLURDLRDLULDRDLULLDRRDLULDDRURRRRUULRDDRUDLLUDURDRULRLRULURDLURDDLUUULURDLURDRULDRULLDLLLDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRULDRDLURDLURDRULDRURLURRDDUULLDDLUURURDDLLUULDRURDLDRULDRDLURDDLUURDDDLUURDDLULLUDDLLURRDURDLURULDLURDLURDLDRULUUUURDRRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRURURULLLDRRRUDDLURDLLUURDLURDULRDLULDDRULDRULLDRLDRURRRLLURRRLLLLUURDDLLURLDRUDRUULLRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLRRLLURRRDLLDRRULDDRUULULLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLDDRULURDRULDRURDLURDULUDULDRULDLURDDRUULDRRULLDRRULLDDDLDRURDLUULDRULDDRUURDDLURRULRDLULLDRULDDRUDUULRULDRRRDULDDULDLURRULLDUULDRDLULDRDLURRDULLUDDRRLURDULDLURRDLLURRULDLURDDDLURDLUDRULDRULUURDULDRDLUURDDLURRRRULLLDRULDRURDRLLURRDLULLDRRURULLDLURDLURLUDDRUULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLRDLURDLULDRLUDRLRLRLRLRLLURDLDRURDLDRURDLLLURURDDLULUURDDDLURDLUURDDLURRULDRURDLUDDUUDLURULDRRULLDRRULLDRDLLURDLUURDDLURURDLULDRDLURURDLLURRDLLUDRUL


 5.8 tps I use the arrow keys


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

Late night SQ-1 :tu
Everything is PB

number of times: 200/200
best time: 14.629 (1 slice CS, diag CO, EO i knew into J/J CP and 1 look EP)
worst time: 2:04.680

current avg5: 39.819 (σ = 6.62)
best avg5: 33.320 (σ = 1.94)

current avg12: 37.033 (σ = 5.62)
best avg12: 34.629 (σ = 3.99)

current avg50: 40.682 (σ = 6.16)
best avg50: 40.368 (σ = 6.26)

current avg100: 44.669 (σ = 7.83)
best avg100: 44.669 (σ = 7.83)

Still every timed SQ-1 solve ive ever done (I have done a bunch of untimed where ive messed up scrambles and had to restart scrambling), I think i should learn some more EP and finish off CP (3 more to go)


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> best avg100: 44.669 (σ = 7.83)
> 
> Still every timed SQ-1 solve ive ever done


I've only ever done 200 square-1 timed solves as well, but I've only got two sub-45 Ao5s


----------



## Username (Jan 25, 2014)

avg of 5: 41.66

Time List:
1. (39.08) B2 D2 B u2 r2 f R2 U' L2 F B' D2 r2 L2 f u D L' F2 U D2 B u' f' u D R2 u' R2 L' F' f2 L2 B F2 f' u' L2 R2 D' 
2. 40.42 U' f' L' B U' L R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 L D' R2 f' L2 f2 L2 F' U D2 F' L2 U2 f2 u' L2 R' D L2 F2 f' r' u' F' r B2 f U2 
3. 43.60 F2 D2 u' L' R2 B2 F2 u2 D' B r2 u2 U2 B2 F' D L D' r R' f2 D2 F' B' f2 L f' U R' B2 U L D' r u2 B' F r2 D' B' 
4. (47.75) B2 f' r2 U r' f' F2 u F R' F' f B2 r' f R2 U2 B2 r f' F' R F L2 r' D f B2 L' u D2 L2 u' R u' F' f R2 f2 D 
5. 40.97 B' u F2 D B' F D r2 B2 f' D' F u F D' u' B2 r2 L' B' F2 U R2 U B' F' U2 L r' R D' L D' F' f' L' B2 F' R' D

Close to PB, but not quite


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I thought you were low 11/sub 11 though
> 
> If you want qqtimer like stats with stackmat timer, cstimer works.



I wish. :/ I can get times like that on a good day for short amounts of time, but definitely not for long averages. Really, compared to my home times, I've done ridiculously well in competitions.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 25, 2014)

Username said:


> avg of 5: 41.66
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (39.08) B2 D2 B u2 r2 f R2 U' L2 F B' D2 r2 L2 f u D L' F2 U D2 B u' f' u D R2 u' R2 L' F' f2 L2 B F2 f' u' L2 R2 D'
> ...


What are you're splits on avg?


----------



## Username (Jan 25, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> What are you're splits on avg?



No idea, I usually don't look at the timer


----------



## Iggy (Jan 25, 2014)

Username said:


> avg of 5: 41.66
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (39.08) B2 D2 B u2 r2 f R2 U' L2 F B' D2 r2 L2 f u D L' F2 U D2 B u' f' u D R2 u' R2 L' F' f2 L2 B F2 f' u' L2 R2 D'
> ...



Wow fast, nice.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 25, 2014)

Username said:


> avg of 5: 41.66
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (39.08) B2 D2 B u2 r2 f R2 U' L2 F B' D2 r2 L2 f u D L' F2 U D2 B u' f' u D R2 u' R2 L' F' f2 L2 B F2 f' u' L2 R2 D'
> ...


Didn't know I was only .5 slower than you, my PB is low 42. Will try to beat this later today.


----------



## Username (Jan 25, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Didn't know I was only .5 slower than you, my PB is low 42. Will try to beat this later today.



My PB is low 41 though


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 40.86, 34.49, 40.45, 38.35, 38.18, 38.62, (42.81), [40.74, 37.34, (33.20), 38.39, 38.39] = 38.58 avg12 [38.04 avg5]
> 
> 38.10, 35.76, (50.68), (35.73), 38.7 = 37.55 avg5
> 
> ...



Crazy improvement  congrats!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 25, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 58.38 2-4 relay, finally
> 
> Edit: Got another one: 58.16



Hooray! Well done


----------



## Iggy (Jan 25, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Hooray! Well done



Thanks. 

Also, my Dayan megaminx popped for the first time ever.

Edit: 
Average of 5: 2.37
1. 2.22 R F' U2 R' U' F' U R2 U2 
2. (4.72) R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 
3. 2.28 R F R2 U F' R2 F' U' R' 
4. (1.94) U R U2 F U' R' F R2 U 
5. 2.61 U F' R' F U' R2 F2 R' F 

0.02 slower than PB. Keyboard though


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

First sub-20 single!!! it was a PLL skip though


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> First sub-20 single!!! it was a PLL skip though



HECK YEAH! Two solves after that I got a full step 19.854!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 25, 2014)

13.41 ao50+13.94 ao100



Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.94
1. 11.57 F2 R D2 L' R B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' U L' B D2 F' D' U' F L2 U2 
2. 14.85 L' U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R F' L R2 U2 L' F U' R' F2 
3. 14.07 D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L B2 L B2 D' B R D2 U2 B R B L2 F' 
4. 13.67 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B D L D' R U' L' B R2 B 
5. 14.96 L B2 U L F D L2 B2 R' U' D2 F2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F L2 F' 
6. (10.55) R' F L' B2 D R L D' B' U R2 B D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 
7. 12.98 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' U' R2 U' B U' F D' B' L U2 R D2 U2 
8. 13.61 D L2 F' U L F D2 B' R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 
9. 16.90 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D' U' L2 R2 U R2 F' D U2 L' B L D2 R' U' R 
10. 16.57 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B' U R' F2 L' B2 U2 B R2 U' 
11. 13.14 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R F' D B U R' F L B D' B2 
12. 11.52 L2 U R2 D F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D L F D R' B' U L B2 D F2 
13. 12.89 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 U' L' F' R2 F' D2 F L F' R' 
14. 12.62 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F D' F2 L2 B U' B R U2 L2 
15. 13.33 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B R2 F2 U L' D' F' L B2 U B2 R B 
16. 15.01 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' U2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 U' R' 
17. (DNF(15.36)) R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 R U L R F2 U' F2 D F U' B' 
18. 13.72 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' L' R2 U R D' F' L' F 
19. 15.89 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F' R' B2 U' F' D R2 F' R' 
20. 13.84 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F2 U2 L D' L2 F' R B2 D' R2 B' U 
21. 13.28 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 F L' U' L' B R2 D' F D F 
22. 13.74 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 B U2 R D U' B L U2 B' L B' U' 
23. 14.13 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D U2 R2 U' B L' B' L' R F' U L F D' 
24. (10.31) D L2 B' R2 D2 B' L' F2 L F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' 
25. 12.78 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R U F D' R D B F' L' 
26. (19.87+) L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 L' B R' B R B2 F' D2 U2 R 
27. (19.25) R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 R F' U2 F2 U' B R' U' F 
28. 14.42 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L F2 L' F2 R B' F' R' F' U L D2 L 
29. 15.76 F D2 L' F' U' F2 R U F R F' U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' R2 
30. 12.80 B2 L' F2 L D2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 F' R D U F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R' 
31. 14.90 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' U' R2 U L' B' U L R2 D' L2 F D R 
32. 13.35 B2 U' D2 L D B U R2 B U' R2 L' F2 B2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 
33. 13.10 R2 F2 B2 L' U2 B' L D' B R2 D' L2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 U D2 
34. 13.76 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 U F2 L' B U' F L' F L D2 L F 
35. 14.07 F U2 R D F' L2 U R' B2 R' U' R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 
36. 11.11 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L B' U B R2 D' B' U2 
37. 12.59 D' R' U2 F L B' U2 F L' F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 
38. 13.20 L F D' B' D' B2 L' B2 R' F R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 
39. 15.75 F' U2 B D2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 R B' U F' R U2 F R' 
40. 14.15 U2 B' R' U2 F' L B R2 U2 L' D B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D 
41. 11.77 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F L' F' U B2 U' R U2 B' R B2 
42. 14.13 U L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 U L2 B U' L U' 
43. 14.36 U F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 L U2 L D' F D L F' U R' B' 
44. 14.91 R' U2 R' F2 R' B2 R F2 U2 L U' B R F' D L' D B' U2 R' 
45. (10.84) F' R' B2 R L' F2 B' D R B' U D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 
46. 14.13 L' U2 F2 L U2 L' R2 B2 L' B2 D2 U B2 U F' R2 D' B2 F' L' F' 
47. 15.77 L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 L' B2 F' U' B F2 R2 U' 
48. 14.98 D2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B D' L' U L2 B F' L B' L2 R' 
49. 13.79 F' L2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 B' R' B D F' R B L D B' L 
50. (22.97) R D2 L2 U' F D R2 U' L' D2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 B' R2 
51. 17.70 R' U L' U' B U' R2 B2 L' U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
52. 11.61 L2 F' R2 F U' D' F B' L' U2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 
53. 15.17 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 U F2 U B' F U' B2 D F' L' R F U2 
54. 10.85 R' D' R2 L' B R2 U D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 
55. 14.43 F L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B L2 U L D B' F L2 U R2 F 
56. 11.80 D' U' B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 B' D' B U2 B' L F' U B U' 
57. 12.84 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 L' R' B' L2 F' U L2 R' F L D' 
58. 11.88 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B U F' L2 D' L' U' R' U2 F 
59. 14.67 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 R' B' L' F' 
60. 14.42 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R' F' R2 U2 L U B2 L' R2 
61. (9.67) B2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 D' B U F' L2 F' D2 L' U 
62. 15.33 B' R F D2 L' D' B' D B R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 
63. 13.63 B L' D R' L2 U2 F' B2 D' F R2 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' 
64. 13.39 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L F' L2 U B D R B' D B 
65. 14.62 R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D L D2 F2 R D' U' L2 B' R' U2 
66. 11.81 R' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 F2 L B2 F R' D2 R D U R2 F L' R2 
67. 13.05 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L' D' F' D2 R' B2 D2 B' L' 
68. 12.67 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 U' R' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 R F' D' F2 
69. 15.13 U2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L U F' R' F2 D2 U2 L F' R' 
70. (10.81) D B D R U2 D R2 F2 L' U2 R2 F B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 
71. 12.78 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D U B R' U F2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R' 
72. 12.75 L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 R U2 B U2 B' R' F2 R2 D 
73. 12.19 B F D2 B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U L' F' D' F D2 B F' 
74. 13.48 B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' B2 F D B' D2 U' R2 D R' 
75. 11.92 U2 R D2 L D B' D' B' U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 L 
76. 12.84 B F2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 L' F U2 L' R' D L2 B F' L' 
77. 12.20 D2 R2 U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R B2 L2 B D' R2 B' 
78. 14.45 B R2 U2 B' R D2 L F2 D' B L2 F2 L2 U D2 F2 L2 U2 D F2 R2 
79. 13.26 U2 B' L' D F R2 B2 U B D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U R2 U F2 U' 
80. 14.65 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 R D2 B R' B2 F2 D F2 U B' D2 R' 
81. 14.69 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F U2 B R2 B2 D B' R F' D B2 F' R D' 
82. 15.08 D2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D R2 D L2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' L2 U 
83. 15.68 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L R F' R' D2 R2 F2 R' U2 
84. (40.05) F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 B D' F' U' B R F' L' U B2 U' 
85. 13.68 U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B' R2 B' U2 F L' D' F U F2 R' F' R2 B' F' 
86. 13.98 U B R L B U2 R D F' B' R' F R2 D2 B U2 F R2 F2 D2 B 
87. 15.95 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R' U2 B R2 B' F U' R2 D' R' 
88. 15.86 L2 U2 F B' D' B2 R' D L U R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 
89. 14.74 D L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U' B' L' R2 D' B U' F2 D2 L' D' 
90. 15.37 R2 F' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R' B D F' D2 F' D' F' D2 L 
91. 13.70 D B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' B' F2 L D' L' U' R U2 R2 F 
92. 13.47 L2 B F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L R F' D R' D' B U2 F U' 
93. 17.56 B' U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R' U2 B R B F' L2 F' U L 
94. 13.20 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D2 B' L R D2 F R2 D' U' B 
95. 12.81 D' R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F R' F L F2 L2 B U' L2 R' 
96. 14.67 U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 B' L' D2 R B F L2 U2 R' U 
97. 14.88 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 R U' F2 R' B2 F L2 U2 
98. 16.25 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U R U' B2 L U' B' R' F2 L2 B' 
99. 15.89 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D U2 R2 B' U' L' R2 D B2 L' D' R F2 
100. 13.34 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' U' R D R2 B D B D2 L' R


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> HECK YEAH! Two solves after that I got a full step 19.854!


WTF! I'm on a roll! 19.836!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 25, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> WTF! I'm on a roll! 19.836!



Have you heard of the edit function?

Also, 4x4 PB Ao12 - 1:30.93


----------



## Mikel (Jan 25, 2014)

I got my first ever sub-15 average of 12 the other day while listening to my new headphones! The following video is my best average of 12, which was 14.69.


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

Best average of 5: 1:06.43
3-7 - 1:07.56 1:01.83 (1:10.46) 1:09.90 (1:01.07)

1:01 was adj corner swap. 10 moves into the T perm got a ~1.5 second lockup... could've been third sub-1.
I get PBs almost every 4x4 session... I think that shows how little I practise.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 25, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 13.41 ao50+13.94 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! 
Can you do an ao12 on cam. I'll see if I can learn something from that. Also do you do F'? Or just x U'?


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 25, 2014)

avg of 12: 49.421

Time List:
1. 50.912 D' u L2 u' D2 f2 D L2 u' B u' F2 U2 f D2 F' R' L' U R F' L' R D' F' L2 D u B U' L U' B2 R' F D2 r' R u2 f2 
2. 50.324 R2 F' L r R' u2 B' U2 L R B F L' D' U' L2 u B f L r' u2 L F U2 R2 U F U' D2 B2 r2 F D2 R U D' F2 L' D' 
3. 48.224 r F2 B L2 B' D2 B' R2 u' r2 U2 R' r' L' B F' U2 F2 B2 R L U' F2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 D2 f U' L B2 R2 F2 u2 r R2 f B2 
4. (55.826) L' R U L u' D2 B2 F2 r2 L' D2 R2 B L' F2 r' D R r L' B u R u B2 u r u U2 L f' D2 U R2 L2 r u' r f U2 
5. (43.429) L2 r' f2 U' F' B2 D r' D2 F' R' U r u2 F2 L r' f' L' u2 D F' D2 R2 r2 F u f B R2 U B2 f2 R F' f' D F2 r2 L2 
6. 47.174 r2 L2 R f2 R2 L2 B2 L' R' F U2 L' r2 u2 U F f' L' r2 R2 B2 D F' D2 r' B f2 L' B u2 B' F' D2 B2 u2 R f2 F L U 
7. 45.988 D B2 r R' u r L R B2 u' D2 r' B' u' U B' L2 B' F' u' r2 U R' u' L2 U' r L2 D f D' U L' U2 r' L' D' B2 U' r' 
8. 45.684 r' R U2 f U' R2 L2 F' R2 B' L' f D' B f2 D2 L2 f' L2 U2 D2 B2 r u2 B' U2 L2 u2 F L2 f' D2 R' u F D' r' B' U2 L2 
9. 51.984 B' u' r U f2 U' F' R2 B F L2 F D L' B' D' L' R' r' D2 u' F2 f2 r2 f2 U' L' u' U' R u f B' F' R' f' u D L' R2 
10. 54.647 f u' r' u R' D2 u F' f2 L u2 B2 D2 F' u' r' B' r' B r2 f D' f r2 u' F' L' u' U' F D2 B u2 f' B F u2 r2 D r 
11. 50.916 D B f' L' U D L2 F U B f D L2 F L2 R' f' D' f2 u r2 F2 U' R F' U' B' L' B L2 F f2 U r R' u' D2 F B' u2 
12. 48.361 R' u' r' D u L' U2 r' F2 f2 U u f D R F r2 F L2 f' r2 L D L B u r2 B R2 F2 R' F L f' L D' r2 U2 u2 r'
First sub 50 ao12 eva, also in this average there is an 46.282 ao5 which is also a pb. !


----------



## David1994 (Jan 25, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Have you heard of the edit function?
> 
> Also, 4x4 PB Ao12 - 1:30.93



Nice, that is my typical average at the moment!

I really need to do more 4x4.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Convinced my dad to take me to Berkeley winter.


Well...


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 25, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.98
1. (7.36) B' D' F2 L U F' B' U R B2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F L2 B2 R2 F 
2. (8.78) D2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 R2 D' R' F2 U2 B D U2 F' R2 U' 
3. 7.39 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B' R B D B' U R B' L U 
4. 8.61 F U F R D2 L U B2 U' D F' U2 B R2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 
5. 7.94 F2 B' R F' U F2 R' F2 U' R2 F U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 F U2 R2 

on cam


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Convinced my dad to take me to Berkeley winter.
> 
> Cubing practice>midterm studying this weekend.
> 
> Hype.



And I might not even go to Toronto Winter 
(if there is one...)


----------



## Speeedcuber (Jan 25, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.24
worst time: 12.50

current avg5: 8.54 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 8.01 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 8.93 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 8.65 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.00 (σ = 0.72)
*best avg50: 8.92 (σ = 0.64)*

*current avg100: 8.96 (σ = 0.70)*
best avg100: 8.96 (σ = 0.70)

session avg: 8.96 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 9.02


7.83, 8.89, 8.58, 8.77, 9.98, 8.18, 8.76, 9.72, 7.77, 9.16, 8.86, 7.52, 8.97, 12.50, 7.93, 9.05, 12.26, 8.48, 8.55, 8.95, 8.97, 8.55, 9.97, 8.69, 7.83, 8.71, 9.52, 9.63, 8.66, 8.71, 8.92, 8.47, 9.56, 8.05, 8.69, 10.28, 8.53, 10.03, 8.85, 9.58, 9.91, 8.81, 8.36, 9.66, 8.46, 8.55, 7.97, 10.36, 9.80, 6.24, 11.68, 9.77, 8.44, 10.70, 7.49, 9.78, 9.00, 8.91, 8.66, 8.89, 8.39, 10.11, 7.85, 8.32, 8.95, 9.81, 9.59, 9.05, 9.14, 7.66, 9.72, 7.60, 8.47, 7.91, 8.91, 9.75, 11.12, 7.59, 8.92, 8.47, 9.53, 8.27, 8.89, 9.89, 9.53, 8.50, 8.77, 11.90, 8.33, 8.78, 10.26, 8.77, 8.96, 9.74, 9.28, 7.71, 8.36, 9.27, 8.00, 9.77


----------



## WesD98 (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, I finally got a legitimate 3x3 speed cube (my prior one being pretty much just a knock off of the original rubik's cube) and I beat my pb, which is now: 26.09


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 25, 2014)

OH 2-gen:
3.86, 5.26, 6.24, (3.69), (7.54), 4.77, 5.26, 4.04, 5.09, 5.33, 5.91, 3.83 = *4.96*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 12: 4.96
1. 3.86 U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R U R' U2 R' U R2 U
2. 5.26 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U'
3. 6.24 U' R2 U R U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2
4. (3.69) R U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R' U R U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R
5. (7.54) U' R2 U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U
6. 4.77 U R U R U R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R2 U R U R U2 R U R' U' R2 U2
7. 5.26 R' U' R U R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R U R U' R U2 R U R2 U2 R2
8. 4.04 U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2
9. 5.09 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U'
10. 5.33 U' R' U R' U R' U R U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U'
11. 5.91 U R U' R' U R' U2 R U R U R U R' U R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U
12. 3.83 R2 U' R U' R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U2 R'





Spoiler: lolsingle



2.18 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R U R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R'



I think this is good. Don't really remember though.



Spoiler: storage



Session average: 6.41
1. 8.34 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U R U R' U R
2. 6.63 U R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R' U
3. 6.95 R' U R U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R U R2
4. 6.34 R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R'
5. 7.54 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R
6. 7.64 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U R U' R U
7. (4.15) R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 R
8. 5.07 U2 R U2 R U R' U2 R' U R U R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U
9. 6.28 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2
10. 4.36 U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R U2
11. 7.04 U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R' U R' U R2 U2
12. (11.72) U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U
13. 6.43+ U R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R U2
14. 7.33 U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R U' R' U2
15. 5.95 R' U R' U R U' R' U R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R2 U' R U R' U R
16. 6.30 R U' R U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R U R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R'
17. 6.80 U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U2
18. 8.02 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
19. 5.37 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U'
20. 4.69 U R U R' U R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U'
21. 5.81 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R'
22. 10.95 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R
23. 4.90 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U R'
24. 5.33 R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U R U' R U R'
25. 8.50 R' U R2 U R U' R' U' R U R' U R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R'
26. 6.50 U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U2
27. 5.32 R U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R2 U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 U2 R2
28. 8.57 U2 R2 U R U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U'
29. 6.05 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U2
30. 4.19 R2 U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R U R U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2
31. 9.57 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R U' R U R U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U' R2
32. 5.86 R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U R U' R
33. 6.83 U R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R' U R' U2 R' U' R2 U
34. 7.64 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R2
35. 5.90 U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R U R' U
36. 5.21 R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2
37. 5.16 R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R'
38. 6.96 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R
39. 8.95 U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U
40. 5.51 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R'
41. (15.40) R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R
42. 7.15+ U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U'
43. (11.73) U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U'
44. 5.01 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R U2
45. 5.12 U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U2
46. 5.17 U R' U R U R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U' R U
47. (3.15) U' R' U2 R U R U2 R U R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U'
48. 8.04 U2 R U R2 U R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U R U' R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U'
49. 7.50+ R2 U' R' U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U' R2
50. (11.49) U' R' U R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2
51. 5.28 R' U2 R U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R
52. 5.28 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U'
53. (3.80) R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2
54. 4.95 U R' U R2 U R U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R U R U R2 U' R U R U' R U2
55. 6.33 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R2
56. 8.56 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2
57. 4.96 R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2
58. 6.02 U R2 U2 R U' R U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U'
59. (12.27) U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U
60. 6.51 U' R' U R2 U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U'
61. 4.51 R' U' R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R U' R2
62. 4.91 U' R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U R U' R U R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R U'
63. 4.35 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R
64. 6.65 R U' R U R2 U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R
65. 6.95 U' R U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U
66. 5.45 U R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U R U
67. 6.97 U R2 U R2 U' R U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U
68. 6.91 U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R' U R2 U R U R' U'
69. 6.50 R U' R' U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U R'
70. (3.74) U' R' U' R' U R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U
71. 4.88 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R
72. 4.44 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U
73. 5.65 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R U2
74. 6.39 R2 U' R' U R U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U R'
75. 8.00 R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R U R2 U' R U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2
76. 6.05 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R
77. 6.59 U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U' R U R U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U'
78. (4.01) U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U' R U R U R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U R U'
79. 9.21 U2 R' U2 R U R U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U'
80. 9.19 R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U R2
81. 5.90 R' U' R' U R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R
82. 6.19 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U R U R U' R U' R' U R
83. 5.98 U R U' R U R U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U2
84. 4.67 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R' U R2
85. 5.40 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U R U' R U R U R U R2 U2 R2 U'
86. 5.89 R' U R U' R U R U R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2
87. 5.54 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R'
88. 9.89 R2 U2 R U R U R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 25, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Awesome!
> Can you do an ao12 on cam. I'll see if I can learn something from that. Also do you do F'? Or just x U'?



Yeah, maybe soon. And I usually do a rotation then U'.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 25, 2014)

1:03.46 ao5, 1:06.09 ao12, 1:11.18 ao50 on 4x4


----------



## uvafan (Jan 25, 2014)

44.35 avg12
46.32	Fw2 B F U' Fw F L2 R D R2 D F2 Fw2 U' F' Fw B' L2 B' R' F B2 Fw Rw' R' F L2 Uw' F Uw Rw2 F' R L' U2 R2 Fw2 B' Uw2 L
44.98	R' F2 U' F Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D' Rw2 B R2 Rw B F D Fw2 D Uw Rw Fw' D' R2 Fw2 F R Fw2 B U L2 Uw D Fw' F2 R2 B Fw' R' Rw2 B2 F
41.32	Uw Fw F2 L' Fw Uw L2 Rw' D Uw2 Rw D Fw2 B' D2 Rw' L R Fw2 L' Fw F U' D' F2 U R2 Uw Rw' D' B2 Fw Uw B Uw' D' L' D Rw' L
48.98	U2 R2 U' Uw' Fw2 R U2 Rw' L R2 D Fw Uw' Rw Uw B2 R' Rw Uw Rw' L F D2 B R' B' Rw' B D2 U' Rw' L' B' Rw U2 B' F R2 B' Uw'
51.62	B2 L2 D2 Uw Fw2 F D' Uw' L U R2 Rw2 D' B Uw2 Fw2 F2 L F U2 L' Fw Rw F2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 F2 L' R2 B2 Fw' L' U B' Rw D2 L2 Rw2
44.73	Fw' L2 F D R Uw2 R B D L F' R' F2 Fw B Rw' Uw B' F2 R' B F2 D2 F' R2 B' L Fw2 Uw2 B L2 B L2 B D F' R U R F2
42.02	R' U R Fw' R' L' Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 L2 R D' F D' F2 R Rw' Uw2 Rw' B' Rw2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' B R' D' F R2 L' Rw2 U Fw' F' Uw U2 Fw2
45.12	U D2 B Rw D F B2 Rw Fw' L' Rw2 B2 U' L' B' L' Fw' L2 Uw Rw2 F U D2 R2 B F2 R' L' F' L' R2 B' F Uw F Rw U L' D F2
41.29	Fw' F D B L Rw Fw2 R' U2 Uw B' Uw' F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B Uw2 U' F2 Fw' Rw2 R' D2 R2 B' Fw' L2 Uw' B F Rw D B2 L R2 D' Uw Rw'
41.24	Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw' U' B2 Rw F Uw' R Rw2 U2 B' Fw Uw Fw2 B' Uw' D R' B2 R2 U2 F U2 B Fw2 F2 Rw Uw Rw B2 L2 D2 F2 R Rw2 F Fw R
44.65	Uw2 Fw2 U B' Fw' L Rw R Fw2 Uw2 U2 D' B2 Uw' F2 D F' Rw L' D' B' R' D' U R Uw2 D' R Rw D2 Uw R' Uw' Rw L2 F U2 Uw' Rw F'
44.04	Uw2 R2 Rw2 Uw F' D Fw L' U L' B D' L2 U2 R2 Rw2 Fw' U' Uw2 D2 B2 Rw' R' L' F2 R2 B2 Uw R Fw R' F2 R' Fw Uw2 R2 U2 R' Fw B


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 25, 2014)

uvafan said:


> 44.35 avg12
> 46.32	Fw2 B F U' Fw F L2 R D R2 D F2 Fw2 U' F' Fw B' L2 B' R' F B2 Fw Rw' R' F L2 Uw' F Uw Rw2 F' R L' U2 R2 Fw2 B' Uw2 L
> 44.98	R' F2 U' F Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D' Rw2 B R2 Rw B F D Fw2 D Uw Rw Fw' D' R2 Fw2 F R Fw2 B U L2 Uw D Fw' F2 R2 B Fw' R' Rw2 B2 F
> 41.32	Uw Fw F2 L' Fw Uw L2 Rw' D Uw2 Rw D Fw2 B' D2 Rw' L R Fw2 L' Fw F U' D' F2 U R2 Uw Rw' D' B2 Fw Uw B Uw' D' L' D Rw' L
> ...



Not gonna lie, thought you were Kevin, and was mega confused... XD

29.80 mo3 on cam


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Not gonna lie, thought you were Kevin, and was mega confused... XD


I've thought he was Kevin the last five times I've seen him post...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 25, 2014)

lolololfeet

39.887 PB ao12, first sub 40! DDDD I had to roll a 50 and ended up getting 48 which was still worst of the average -__- Also, I reloaded cstimer because laggy computer and it's all gone somehow -_______________- I messaged Steve my PB ao5 though, which was 37.184. Previous PB was 37.93 so yaylol. First solve was OLL skip cw U perm, second was OLL skip ccw U perm! xD Then I got a meh solve and got a 35.958 mo3 but PB is 35.8x :/

PB Feet Average of 5: 37.184

Time List:
1. (32.984) F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 U' L' D' B' L2 B R2 U2 B 
2. 33.100[U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 L' U B2 L2 R' F U2 R' U'] F2 D' B' U B' L B' R' F U B2 F D' L' F2 R2 D' R B L2 F' D B' R' D2 
3. (41.789) F' R B' U2 B R F B U' F U' L R B' L' F' B2 L2 F2 B2 U D' L' U' B2 
4. 40.122[goddangit y perm] R2 U2 F' U2 L' F B2 R U2 D' L2 U2 D F R F U' F D R2 F' B2 D F L2 
5. 38.329 U2 R2 U2 B' R' U' B' U2 F L2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 D' F' B2 D2 U L U L F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> lolololfeet
> 
> 39.887 PB ao12, first sub 40! DDDD I had to roll a 50 and ended up getting 48 which was still worst of the average -__- Also, I reloaded cstimer because laggy computer and it's all gone somehow -_______________- I messaged Steve my PB ao5 though, which was 37.184. Previous PB was 37.93 so yaylol. First solve was OLL skip cw U perm, second was OLL skip ccw U perm! xD Then I got a meh solve and got a 35.958 mo3 but PB is 35.8x :/
> 
> ...



wtf lucky

mo3 is 0.2x from my PB
avg5 is 0.08 from my PB
avg12 is 0.42 faster than my PB

Congratz on being the first North-American to sub-40 Feet avg12.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wtf lucky
> 
> mo3 is 0.2x from my PB
> avg5 is 0.08 from my PB
> ...



lol stupid counting 40 in ao5 and 41 in mo3 xD

Thanks! Louis doesn't have sub 40? :confused:


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

I just felt like I had been doing very badly for the past ~20 solves, and I looked down during a particularly bad solve. PB Ao12.

44.78, 43.96, (1:04.06), 47.91, 55.14, 44.73, 45.44, (39.98), 43.93, 54.46, 45.70, 54.02 = *48.01 Ao12*.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> lol stupid counting 40 in ao5 and 41 in mo3 xD
> 
> Thanks! Louis doesn't have sub 40? :confused:



At Worlds his PB avg12 was 43.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 25, 2014)

18.088 avg 5
it was ridiculous.
Not going to break that for a while.

I recently noticed that my singles are never PLL skips. I seem to do bad whenever I get a skip.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> At Worlds his PB avg12 was 43.



Ah. Mine was around there too, though, so he may have improved  But I didn't hear much from him breaking feet PBs since then, so idk XD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Ah. Mine was around there too, though, so he may have improved  But I didn't hear much from him breaking feet PBs since then, so idk XD



He never posts PBs. I only know this because I checked out his PBs doc on Facebook xD


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

11.11 ao12 on cam, surprising since I usually suck on cam. 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-25
avg of 12: 11.11

Time List:
1. 11.03 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R F D2 L B' U' L2 B L' U' 
2. 10.53 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' F U B' F2 L B D L U2 
3. (16.38+) D2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 F' L' B L D L' R2 F' 
4. 11.02 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' R' D2 R2 D' L B' L B F D' 
5. 10.84 D L' U2 L2 B' D B R D' L2 F L2 B L2 D2 F' B D2 L2 
6. 12.50 B' L' D' B' R2 B2 R' B2 D R B U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' 
7. 10.46 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' B U' L' F L R F' D 
8. 11.47 B2 R' D2 L U2 R' B2 L' F2 R' U' L' F D R' D' F U' L2 
9. (10.18) R2 B' R2 B2 F R2 F D2 B F' L' B' F2 R2 U' R D' F' U L 
10. 10.59 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R B2 U' F D' B U B D L' 
11. 12.31 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D L B2 F' L B R U L D F' L 
12. 10.30 U2 R' L' U R D R L B' L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 

Also managed to pop a weilong with not extremely loose tensions. I don't even know..


----------



## cc9tough (Jan 26, 2014)

Rubik's cube
Jan 25, 2014 7:34:24 PM - 9:05:35 PM

Mean: 17.73
Average: 17.73
Best time: 12.30
Median: 17.48
Worst time: 23.24
Standard deviation: 2.02

Best average of 5: 16.03

Best average of 12: 16.41



PB single and first sub-18 mean of 100


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 26, 2014)

2x2 Average of 5: 2.03
1. 2.08 F R2 F R U2 R' U R' F 
2. (2.52) R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 
3. (1.16) U2 F2 R U2 R' F U2 F U' 
4. 1.58 F2 R F' U R' U2 F2 R' F' 
5. 2.44 U' R2 F U' F R2 F' R U2 

On cam. Should I upload?


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> 2x2 Average of 5: 2.03
> 1. 2.08 F R2 F R U2 R' U R' F
> 2. (2.52) R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2
> 3. (1.16) U2 F2 R U2 R' F U2 F U'
> ...



Yes please. Pretty sure I found the solutions, not positive. Do you know EG1?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yes please. Pretty sure I found the solutions, not positive. Do you know EG1?


lol I wish.

Solve 1: F R2 F R U2 R' U R' F
x2 y R' U R U' R'
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R'

Solve 2: R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 
y2 U R U2 R' F2 R2
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2

Solve 3: U2 F2 R U2 R' F U F2 U' (I misscrambled it, here is the one i did)
y x' R2 U' R' F R' F' R U'

Solve 4: F2 R F' U R' U2 F2 R' F' 
y2 U' L U2 L U2 L F' L' F U'

Solve 5: U' R2 F U' F R2 F' R U2
x' y' U R2 U' F2 R2
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> lol I wish.
> I'll find the solutions later.



Mm same. I'm working on it lol


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 26, 2014)

PB average of 12 (11.12) and PB average of 5 (10.73)

1	11.61	B2 R' F' B' L F B' R D' L F2 D2 F2 L F' R' U' D' L2 U2 F U B2 F R2 

2	9.47	L2 D2 U2 B U D F2 R2 L D' R B2 D F2 B D2 B' F' U2 F D' L' F L D' 

3	10.69	F D L D' F U2 B L' U2 D2 B' F U2 L' B' U2 L D' L2 U L' U B D R 

4	24.08	R' L2 D2 B F U' B2 F2 L' F2 L2 U F' R2 L F R2 L2 U2 R L U F2 R U 

5	10.48	B2 U' F' B' D2 F U' F U R2 D U' L2 R D2 L2 D B2 L R B2 D2 R' B' D 

6	11.04	U L' B' F2 L U L' U R2 F B2 R B F D2 F2 L' F' D U2 R' L U F2 R' 

7	11.26	U' L2 R2 F2 B D R' F B2 L' B' L' R B' F L' R2 U2 B' R B2 F2 D2 U2 R' 

8	11.35	D' L D2 L D2 U2 F' U2 F D' B' U2 D' R' L D' B' L2 B D F2 B2 R2 U' F' 

9	11.61	L' F2 U' D' L2 U' B' D2 F' R U2 B F D L' U R2 B2 F' D' B F U' R' L2 

10	11.18	R F2 R' L' F D2 L' R' U' D B2 L' F' D' B L2 B2 R' L' B' L' B2 U D2 R 

11	11.35	B' R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L R' F' B U D' L' R2 D B' F' L' R2 F' L' D' U R' D2 

12	10.6	R2 U R U2 F U2 L B2 U R2 B2 F' U F B' U2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R'


----------



## qqwref (Jan 26, 2014)

48 puzzle (7x7) UWRs:
34.471 single
37.586 avg5
39.000 avg12
40.935 avg50


----------



## qaz (Jan 26, 2014)

9.71, (21.21), 9.45, (8.81), 10.42 = 9.86

clock. pb single too. (1, 5) / (1, -4) / (-4, 2) / (-4, 2) / (-3) / (-4) / (-2) / (6) / (-1) / (6) ddUd


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2014)

Another long car trip so I learnt the antisune EG1 set. I gurss I know full EG1 now but pretty shaky on algs.


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Another long car trip so I learnt the antisune EG1 set. I gurss I know full EG1 now but pretty shaky on algs.



Dang your long car trips.. I'm going to learn a couple sets tomorrow and Monday assuming I have it off.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2014)

T>H>U>L then Sune/Antisune in order of good algs imo


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2014)

What about pi?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2014)

Pi is decent too. T is just the only subset I've sub oned every alg so far. Might be able with L too...

I just hate Sune/Antisune
Niklas and diag Sune suuuuck


----------



## Iggy (Jan 26, 2014)

1. 50.40 D' F r2 L' D B2 R' f2 L' f2 F2 u2 B2 f R f2 L F2 f r2 u' R2 L' B' L D' L' B' F2 u D2 B D' u' L u L U2 u' D2 

I decided to use redux for fun, and got this on my first try  I also got a 49.37 with DP wat

I guess I'm not that bad at redux


----------



## tx789 (Jan 26, 2014)

Skewb pb mean of 100 my pb for mean of 100 was 13.66 or something.


26/01/2014 10:59:21 PM - 11:50:17 PM

Mean: 12.346
Average: 12.369
Best time: 2.547
Median: 12.668
Worst time: 19.920
Standard deviation: 3.351

Best average of 5: 8.624
50-54 - 7.371 11.633 (6.524) (15.346) 6.870

Best average of 12: 10.931
50-61 - 7.371 11.633 (6.524) 15.346 6.870 (18.099) 9.138 9.873 15.963 10.946 13.061 9.111


Spoiler



1. 10.058 R' D' R D' L' R L D L
2. 12.158 R' L B L R' D R L'
3. 13.712 L R B' D' R' B D B' L'
4. 10.287 B D' L' R L D L D' L'
5. 14.676 B D' R' B' R B D R'
6. 11.396 R' D' R' L' R L B
7. 15.908 R' B' R' D B' R' L
8. 8.840 B R L' D' R D' L R' L'
9. 8.372 L D' B' L B D R B' L
10. 15.183 B' D R L' B D L' R
11. 13.712 L D R D B L R' L' R L'
12. 8.971 B' D' B' D' L R' D L R
13. 15.782 R' L D' B' D B R' D L
14. 16.592 B' L' B L' R L R' L' D
15. 14.906 L' B' R' D R' D' L' D'
16. 14.553 L' D' R' B L' R' B' D' L'
17. 10.538 R D' B' R L R B R'
18. 10.013 B D' R' D L R D L R
19. 11.984 D B' L' R' D L' R' B' L
20. 13.805 R' B' R B' R B' D' R'
21. 6.442 D' R D' L R' L R B R'
22. 14.117 R B' D' B' D' R' L' B D'
23. 7.361 L R D R L' D L' D L'
24. 13.022 D B R' D B L' R' L R'
25. 12.879 B' L' B L B D L R' L
26. 7.400 D L' D B' D L D' B L'
27. 14.824 D L R B D' L' R' B
28. 10.970 L' D L B' L R L' D'
29. 18.587 R' D B' L B' L' R
30. 16.051 B' D R B' L' D R L'
31. 12.795 L' D' R' L D' L' R D R
32. 11.828 L' R L R D' L' R B' R' L'
33. 14.901 L B' D L' D R' B R L'
34. 19.283 D' R D R L' D' L R' L'
35. 8.851 L' R L' R B' R L' R
36. 12.049 R L B' R L' R' B L'
37. 14.167 D L' B' D B' D L D' L
38. 13.769 B' L' B' R D' L D L'
39. 2.547 D R B' R' B' R' D' R'
40. 11.595 R D B' R D' L R' L'
41. 7.723 L' D' R' L D' B' L B'
42. 18.757 B D L' D' L D' B L R'
43. 11.863 D' B' R' B' D' L B' L
44. 12.651 R' D B' R L B' R' L' R'
45. 13.150 L R' D R' B L D' B L
46. 17.476 D' L D R' B R D R'
47. 15.473 L' D' B' L' R D' L D
48. 9.978 D' B' L D' B D B' L' R
49. 19.920 L' D R B D' R D' B R
50. 7.371 B D R' D' L R' B D
51. 11.633 R' B D' B' D R' B R
52. 6.524 B' R' L' R' B' R B' R' L
53. 15.346 R D' R' B' R' B R L' R'
54. 6.870 L' B' L D' B L' B L
55. 18.099 B' R' D R B R D
56. 9.138 R L' R D' L' D' B' R' D
57. 9.873 L B D' L' D R L R'
58. 15.963 L B' L B' R L D R' L'
59. 10.946 R L B' L B D R B
60. 13.061 R L B' D' R' D' L'
61. 9.111 R' D' B' L B' D' R D'
62. 9.536 L' D' L B L D' L' B' L
63. 14.294 D L' B' R L' R L' R L'
64. 10.650 R' B' L D L D' R B L
65. 13.943 B' D' R' D' L' R' D' B' L'
66. 16.041 B' L D' L' R' D B' L'
67. 9.024 L' D B R D' B' D' R' L'
68. 9.008 R' D' R D L D R L'
69. 14.443 D' B' R B' R D' L' R L'
70. 17.660 R D' R B' L' R L B
71. 11.228 R B' R D L R' L
72. 10.323 B R L' D B' D' L B
73. 17.365 B' D' L D' B D' B' L' R'
74. 6.440 B D' B' L' B R B R'
75. 13.334 B R L' B R' D R L R'
76. 17.117 R' B L B D' L B' D' R
77. 12.686 L R' D B D L' B' D
78. 9.837 R' B R B D' L D' B
79. 11.787 D' R' B' L R' B' R L
80. 11.471 B R' B' D R D' B'
81. 13.767 B' L D R D B' L R' L
82. 13.417 D' R' B' L R' B' D R'
83. 12.156 D' B L D L B L D' R'
84. 8.109 D' L' B' R' B L R L' R
85. 6.802 B' D' L' R D' R B' L R' L'
86. 13.516 B' L' D L B R' D' B
87. 14.543 D' B' L B L' R L' R' D'
88. 9.909 R' D L R' L' D' L R'
89. 16.007 D' B R' D' L D' B' D R
90. 7.756 L' D L' R D R B' D L'
91. 13.051 L R' D L' R B R' L'
92. 15.707 R' D' L' D B R' B R' L'
93. 7.758 B D B' L D' L' B D' L'
94. 11.634 R B D' L' D' L' D' R' L'
95. 14.971 L R' D B R B' D B' L'
96. 12.969 B' R' D B D' R
97. 9.799 R D' L' B L' R' L'
98. 15.133 R D' B' L D B' L' R L'
99. 12.294 B' R' D L' R B' R'
100. 13.376 B' R' L' B R D R' D'


----------



## Iggy (Jan 26, 2014)

39.76 R u2 F r u2 R U' r2 L' u' D2 U2 R2 r D' R2 B' D B U2 u' f' D F' U' f U R2 u B' D R2 B F L' f F R' U' B2 

5th sub 40 I think


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2014)

Sq-1 PB avg 5 from the weekly comp - 56.35. Also PB avg 12 - 1:03.55


----------



## fazcuber (Jan 26, 2014)

wut

6.88: F2 L U2 B’U’ F2 B’ U2 L’U2 B2 F2 U’ L2 B L’ B D2 R’L F2 L2 B2 F’ U2
Cross: z2 y2 U’R’FUF
F2L 1: U’L’UL
F2L2: L’UL
F2L 3: R’URU’R’U’R
F2L3: U2 RU’R’URU’R’
OLL: U2 R’FR’FRF’UR
PLL: R2 U’R’U’RURURU’R
AUF: U’
48/6.88 is 6.98 TPS


----------



## TDM (Jan 26, 2014)

fazcuber said:


> wut
> 
> 6.88: F2 L U2 B' U' F2 B' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B L' B D2 R' L F2 L2 B2 F' U2
> Cross: *x2* U' R' F U F
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2014)

1:05.825 5x5 single wtf

EDIT: stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 1:05.825
worst time: 1:36.035

current avg5: 1:24.691 (σ = 2.30)
best avg5: 1:17.962 (σ = 4.73)

current avg12: 1:24.032 (σ = 4.53)
best avg12: 1:23.144 (σ = 4.67)

session avg: 1:23.526 (σ = 4.61)
session mean: 1:23.126

decent. now to get something like this in comp (my comp avg is 1:28 lolol)


----------



## fazcuber (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 26, 2014)

9.33, (11.04), 8.56, 8.85, 10.67, (8.03), 10.82, 8.93, 8.69, 9.69, 8.56, 8.20 = 9.23 avg12 PB


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 26, 2014)

YES! All of eg-1 sub 0.8  Now to get that last cll sub 0.8... then ill learn eg-2


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> YES! All of eg-1 sub 0.8  Now to get that last cll sub 0.8... then ill learn eg-2



Which CLL?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 26, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Which CLL?



Probably diag swap. That's very often the hardest.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 26, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Probably diag swap. That's very often the hardest.



Pure twist U case, but I just got a .76x!!! ALL CLL AND EG-1 SUB .8!!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> YES! *All of eg-1 sub 0.8*  Now to get that last cll sub 0.8... then ill learn eg-2



I just realised that I hadn't actually done this. So I just revisited EG1 now and polished off the rest, they're all sub0.8 now 

Well done! You did it first.

Also I'd like to know which algs you use. Do you have a doc.?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 26, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I just realised that I hadn't actually done this. So I just revisited EG1 now and polished off the rest, they're all sub0.8 now
> 
> Well done! You did it first.
> 
> Also I'd like to know which algs you use. Do you have a doc.?



I don't have one yet, but I may make a website sometime soon. But I don't know where I'd get my pictures from 

EDIT: Nice job btw! It took much less time for me to do EG-1 than CLL, probably because when I learned CLL I learned the easy to memorize slower algs because I was a nub back then, but for EG-1 I timed them before memorizing them.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 26, 2014)

A perfect tie with my old, or in this case, still current Pb avg5 

17.18, (20.50), (15.82), 16.52, 16.73 = 16.81

[youtube]watch?v=Vya46R_CJmk&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## JackJ (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got a huge 2x2 session that's about 4 days old. Currently at 1185 solves. 
Single: .55 (twice)
Avg5: 2.66
Avg12: 3.21 (twice)
Average: 4.04

Using drop to stop.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 26, 2014)

Pyra lol scrambles

Average of 12: 8.45 *(Bold is 6.86 Ao5)*
1. (18.45) R B R B R U' R L l r' b u' 
*2. 8.57 B' U B' R U' L U' R' l r' u 
3. 7.41 R B' L' B' L' R L' R l' r u' 
4. 7.03 L' R L' U' B' U' R' B l r u' 
5. 6.15 U L' B L' U R U B U l' r' 
6. (6.04) U L B L B R L R L' l' r' u *
7. 8.76 B' R U' L R' U R B' r b 
8. 9.46 U B' R L B R B' U l' r b 
9. 8.56 U R' L R' L' R B' R u 
10. 8.56 L' R' L B L' U' R B l u 
11. 10.66 U R' L R' B' R B' R' r b' u 
12. 9.38 U' B U' R' U L' B R l' b u 

Colour neutral LBL method. Both PB's.

EDIT: 8.34 Ao12. Not-so-lol-scrambles.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 26, 2014)

Was not practicing 3x3 for months, did some sessions and noticed how easy my average of 5 is to beat. More awesomeness soon to follow...

Ao5: 14.42


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 26, 2014)

A 2:58.24 single on 5x5. Nothing special, I know, but for me it's pretty awesome. I don't practice 5x5 and average around 3:40-4:00 or something usually.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## PianoCube (Jan 26, 2014)

3x3 OH:

Average of 100: 26.68
Best time: 17.87
Average of 5: 22.17

Best average of 12: 24.22
75-86 - (20.04), 23.89, 22.27, 20.36, 27.30, 25.83, 21.90, (33.81), 24.51, 25.41, 26.18, 24.58

Everything is PB except from the single (witch is my 2nd sub 18). The average of 12 is faster than my fastest official single. Comp in 6 weeks, so hopefully I'll get something good.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 26, 2014)

yoshinator said:


>



...but you have an ao25 better than that...?


----------



## TDM (Jan 26, 2014)

43.59, 40.28, 36.12 = 40.00 Mo3
E: 40.28, 36.12, 45.92, (57.93+), (35.62) = 40.77 Ao5
E2: 49.66, 39.94, 52.72, (1:06.44), 47.48, 43.59, 40.28, 36.12, 45.92, 57.93+, 35.62, (33.79) = 44.93 Ao12 w/ 39.22 Ao5
E3: oh and 50.89 Ao50 and 52.68 Ao100, just because I'm now linking my PBs in my PB post to when I got them


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2014)

31.87 4x4 single PB
37.80 avg25 PB
38.48 avg50 PB
38.86 avg100 PB


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 26, 2014)

yoshinator said:


>



Nice! Mine:
3x3 ao5: 14.364


----------



## NathanWalsh (Jan 26, 2014)

New PB: 00:16.67 

Scramble(Up=>Blue, Front=>White): L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 L F2 D' R' B2 D' L U2

z // Inspection (Up=>Orange, Front=>White)
L2 R' D U R2 L' // EOCross
U R' U R // 1st slot
U2 R U R' // 2nd slot
U' L U' L' // 3rd slot
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th slot
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x // OCLL
R2 U R U R' U'R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL

I normally average ~32 seconds and my last PB was 00:22.75


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Pure twist U case, but I just got a .76x!!! ALL CLL AND EG-1 SUB .8!!!


I'd like to see the diag swap case done under 0.8, Sameer has done it I think, but I've never seen anyone else do it.
Also I was surprised that last one is pure twist U, because that's one is pretty easy... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EouQOxfDRKA


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 26, 2014)

I just got a PB 3x3 Ao12:
Average of 12: 15.86


Spoiler



1. 15.21 B2 R L' U2 B2 D' B2 F' R' F2 U F2 B2 U2 R U2 F R2 F U' L2 D2 U' R D2 
2. 14.90 D B R B L R' B' U F L F D2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B L B2 R' D' B' U' 
3. 15.46 B' D' F U2 R B2 D U' L2 D U B D' F2 L' R F' L2 B D' B' D F' B2 R' 
4. 16.03 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B U' B2 U2 R' L U' B' D F2 D L D' U' R2 F' U B' R2 
5. (18.56) D2 R' U' B' U2 F' R U' F D L2 F' U' D B2 R U2 R B R L D U2 L U2 
6. 16.97 F2 U2 L2 R' F' R' B U' D' B' U2 L' R' B2 F2 R' U R2 U2 D B L' U2 B2 R2 
7. (14.46) B D U2 R L2 F2 B2 R' F' R2 F L2 F D2 B U' L2 D' F U B' F2 D2 U L 
8. 16.26 F' D2 U R2 L' U2 B L F R' L U R2 D2 F' R L' F2 B L U' L2 D L' D' 
9. 16.10 U' L F2 B U R F2 B' L' U' R' D F2 B2 D2 R' U B' U' L F' B2 L2 U2 L' 
10. 16.71 F B2 L B R2 B F R' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 F B R L F U' R' 
11. 14.82 D2 B' L F L2 D2 L' F R2 D L U' L' U' D' F L2 B D R2 B D2 R2 F' B2 
12. 16.10 F' D2 L' U D R2 D U F' U L U2 B R D U2 R F2 L U' D2 B' F' U' B


A few years back when I started this was the time range I was aiming for so this is kind of big for me.

EDIT: Well that was one hell of a wall break.
Average of 12: 15.48


Spoiler



1. 14.38 F R2 F B' D2 R' B D' U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' B D2 L' F L F' 
2. (16.26) D F2 B2 U2 D F D2 B L U D F R' L F L2 B U2 R2 L2 D2 B D R B' 
3. 15.75 F' B L F2 B' U' R2 L D U B2 F' U L' D' F' D R F' D2 B2 L' B' L' F2 
4. 14.46 B D' U' L D2 R L' U2 B D' R B' F' D U' R2 L2 B' U D B D' R' B' D2 
5. (13.80) B L U2 F2 L2 B F' D L2 D F' U' F' U L' B' F D2 L' D U2 L' B2 D2 U' 
6. 15.65 B F' L' F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 L R' F' D R D' L2 D F2 L B2 U F2 L F B2 
7. 16.11 R' D F' U' R2 F2 B' L' F2 R D2 B' L' R2 F2 R' D2 F2 U D F L R U2 L2 
8. 15.53 B2 U' R' D' F D R D2 F2 L2 B' R' D2 F U2 D2 R B2 L' R F U' L' U B 
9. 16.07 U D2 B2 U' L R D' F2 B' L' F U F' R2 L F2 B2 L' D2 F' R L2 U F' L 
10. 15.26 U' R2 D2 R L' U F B U B' L2 F2 R F R2 D2 B L F' L B' U L2 R2 B2 
11. 15.62 U L' B' R' U2 R2 D B2 D' F R B2 U2 D' L2 D' B D U' B D U B2 D2 B' 
12. 15.96 L2 U B L2 R2 U' R' F B L' U' D2 R' F2 D' B2 U' B D U2 F2 U R B2 D


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I'd like to see the diag swap case done under 0.8, Sameer has done it I think, but I've never seen anyone else do it.
> Also I was surprised that last one is pure twist U, because that's one is pretty easy... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EouQOxfDRKA



Yeah, I thought I couldnt do that alg so I tried the other ones, now I really like that alg. Diag is just f sexy f' so I think you mean the diag chameleon. That one was a little tough, but I'll film all of them tomorrow.


----------



## TDM (Jan 26, 2014)

Mean of 3: 34.77
1. 43.53 (-2, -3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (5, 0) / (-1, -4) / 
2. 35.49 (0, 5) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, 0)
3. 25.28 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) /

E: Mean of 3: 33.32
1. 35.49 (0, 5) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, 0)
2. 25.28 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
3. 39.20 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) /

inb4 I fail the Ao5. About to roll out a 52.84. E2: 1:22.57... yeah... failed EO quite badly. Usually I've done EO by ~20 I think, in this solve it was done ~40, then I got single parity.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, I thought I couldnt do that alg so I tried the other ones, now I really like that alg. Diag is just f sexy f' so I think you mean the diag chameleon. That one was a little tough, but I'll film all of them tomorrow.


Ah no no, I meant the Y perm case, because that is definitely the hardest for me.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Ah no no, I meant the Y perm case, because that is definitely the hardest for me.



For me diag T is the hardest. Y-perm isn't as bad, but it's still tricky.

I think Chris uses this for diag: R' U R' F2 R F' U R' F2 R F' R 
Although I'm not sure how it compares to R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2...


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> For me diag T is the hardest. Y-perm isn't as bad, but it's still tricky.
> 
> I think Chris uses this for diag: R' U R' F2 R F' U R' F2 R F' R
> Although I'm not sure how it compares to R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2...



That's correct. I tried it and found it faster. I can't sub 1 the second one because I suck at any 2x2 alg with D.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 27, 2014)

I did the Y perm alg multiple times quite effortlessly. I use the standard R U' R' U' alg


----------



## qaz (Jan 27, 2014)

1:53.18, (1:32.93), (2:04.00), 1:54.78, 1:54.11 = 1:54.02 pb

5x5... that single though, pb by almost 10 seconds. wat


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 27, 2014)

Dangit... 9.18 avg12 with last two solves (counting) 10.50 and 10.83... fail

on cam. Upload?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Dangit... 9.18 avg12 with last two solves (counting) 10.50 and 10.83... fail
> 
> on cam. Upload?



Why would you upload a 9.18 average when you said you were sub 9 in December last year?

We all doubted you, and your proof is a 9.18 average a month later?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 27, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Why would you upload a 9.18 average when you said you were sub 9 in December last year?
> 
> We all doubted you, and your proof is a 9.18 average a month later?



I really don't want to argue with you, as I hate the technical arguments on this forum. All I will say is that I uploaded a 8.89 avg12 in early november.

Also, within the avg12 there's a 6.17 and two counting 7s.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I really don't want to argue with you, as I hate the technical arguments on this forum. All I will say is that I uploaded a 8.89 avg12 in early november.
> 
> Also, within the avg12 there's a 6.17 and two counting 7s.



I believe your times at the moment I guess, but here's what I don't understand: You have a 8.37 avg25. Why the hell would you even considering uploading a sup9 avg12 if you could just do some more solves on cam and eventually get a better avg?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2014)

My bad then. Seemed strange you wanted to upload a 9 average when you have an 8.37 ao25


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2014)

4x4, redux

39.55 ao5, pb by >3s 
43.99 ao12
47.06 ao100


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 27, 2014)

uvafan said:


> I believe your times at the moment I guess, but here's what I don't understand: You have a 8.37 avg25. Why the hell would you even considering uploading a sup9 avg12 if you could just do some more solves on cam and eventually get a better avg?





Tim Major said:


> My bad then. Seemed strange you wanted to upload a 9 average when you have an 8.37 ao25



Maybe I'm alone in this, but I think that an avg25, or even an avg50 says pretty little about your global average. Maybe I'm just mega-inconsistent, but my avg25 and 50 for 2x2-4x4 are vastly different from my global average. For me at least, I don't think that any size average can properly represent global average... 50 is too small, and anything larger is to much to do in one sitting (other than 2x2 I guess).

What do you guys think?


----------



## uvafan (Jan 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this, but I think that an avg25, or even an avg50 says pretty little about your global average. Maybe I'm just mega-inconsistent, but my avg25 and 50 for 2x2-4x4 are vastly different from my global average. For me at least, I don't think that any size average can properly represent global average... 50 is too small, and anything larger is to much to do in one sitting (other than 2x2 I guess).
> 
> What do you guys think?



Yeah but you can film as many solves as you want until you get a good average.


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this, but I think that an avg25, or even an avg50 says pretty little about your global average. Maybe I'm just mega-inconsistent, but my avg25 and 50 for 2x2-4x4 are vastly different from my global average. For me at least, I don't think that any size average can properly represent global average... 50 is too small, and anything larger is to much to do in one sitting (other than 2x2 I guess).
> 
> What do you guys think?



True, but don't you have an 8.xx ao100? I'm not trying to say you're lying, I'm saying that's why people could call it suspicious. But yeah, I have a 10.3 ao50 which is really good compared to my ao100.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> True, but don't you have an 8.xx ao100? I'm not trying to say you're lying, I'm saying that's why people could call it suspicious. But yeah, I have a 10.3 ao50 which is really good compared to my ao100.



It's 8.6 or something... but that was in a few sittings, and I'm pretty sure it was quite lucky.


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> It's 8.6 or something... but that was in a few sittings, and I'm pretty sure it was quite lucky.



That makes sense. That's how I got my 11.09. I can't beat it again for my life


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> That makes sense. That's how I got my 11.09. I can't beat it again for my life



That seems to be how all my PBs happen... I get in the zone... and then I can't beat the PB for months... Example, my 3x3 avg12...


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> That seems to be how all my PBs happen... I get in the zone... and then I can't beat the PB for months... Example, my 3x3 avg12...



I'm still in that stage of beating PBs every month.. I should enjoy it while it lasts lol


----------



## qaz (Jan 27, 2014)

apparently the reason my ss 4x4 sucked is because i didn't lube it

_58.71 avg50 PB_
57.55 avg25 PB
*55.39 avg12 PB*
48.18, 53.71, 46.51, (55.23), (45.96) = 49.47 avg5 PB
45.96 single

avg12 is better than previous avg5 PB (56.00), avg50 is better than previous avg12 PB (59.13)...



Spoiler



1. 1:05.48 U2 Uw' L' B D' U' L2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L' U L U Uw B2 L Uw D2 B' U2 F' Rw2 R' L2 F2 Rw B2 D2 Uw2 F Rw U' Rw2 B' Rw' F' R2 D2 B2 
2. 51.61 B2 Uw U2 Rw2 R' B F U B' Uw' Fw' R' Uw' B2 Rw Uw' F Rw2 F2 Uw2 L U2 R' L D' Rw2 L U2 L' Fw2 L' Fw' Rw2 B2 Uw2 B' L F' B' U 
3. (4:24.82) F2 U F L2 R F' L2 F' U' F' D2 Fw Rw' Fw' U2 L2 F2 L D2 B Fw Rw2 F Uw2 F' D2 R L Uw2 Rw R2 B R Rw' D B2 Uw R Uw2 U' 
_4. 59.51 R' B' U2 D2 L' F2 B D L' R' F2 R' B' U2 Rw D2 R D2 F2 D' L' F2 Fw L' R2 F U D2 L D B2 F Fw' Rw' U' F2 Uw' D Rw B' 
5. 1:01.46 Fw' Rw F2 Uw Rw' Uw F2 Rw B' Uw Fw Uw' Rw U2 R U B' Rw' R' Fw U' F' B L' B R Fw Uw' U' R2 U' D' Uw2 R' Uw2 F' L' U' B2 Rw' 
6. 59.90 D' F2 B Uw U' F Rw D Fw' U' R U2 B2 F2 D' Fw2 D2 R2 D' Uw U2 L' D Fw' L' D Rw' U2 Fw U2 Rw' Fw' B R U' Uw2 R2 Rw U R' 
7. 57.77 F' Uw F' D2 F B2 U F2 R2 F' L Fw' U Fw Rw U2 B2 R2 Rw' F2 Rw' L2 Fw B' Rw' F2 R B Uw2 U' B2 U' Rw D F L' Uw' R Rw2 B 
8. (1:11.08) Fw' B' Rw B' Uw' R U' B Fw' L B' Uw2 F B2 Fw Rw' B U' B Fw' R' B U' Fw R2 U L2 Rw Fw F2 U' F' U2 F2 D2 Fw F2 R B Rw2 
9. 55.94 D2 Rw B' R' F Fw D U Fw2 F R2 L2 U2 D' F' B2 U' D' B' R2 L' B2 R2 B' D' L' D2 F Rw F2 B' D F U' D' B Rw' Uw2 U L 
10. 50.65 B2 F R' U Fw R2 U L2 R' F Rw2 R' L F R F' Uw Rw D F2 U2 L B' D2 Fw2 R' F' U F' R' F' Uw' L' Uw' D2 U' Fw2 D2 L2 Rw2 
11. 57.01 F Rw' Fw' R F2 U Uw L2 R' Uw R2 Fw' B R' U2 L2 Uw2 L R2 B2 F' Fw' U' R' B' U D2 Uw2 R B' L Fw' D' R' Fw' B R B' R2 F2 
12. 55.22 D2 F L Rw2 B L F2 L D' F Fw R' Uw' F2 B2 Rw L2 U' L' D B' U Fw2 L' Uw2 F2 Uw2 F2 L Fw Rw F R' Rw' U2 Uw L' D Rw B' 
13. 57.10 U F2 Fw2 B' Rw F Rw2 F' Rw L' U2 R L' F' D2 F2 Fw B R' Fw2 B F U' B' Uw' U' Rw' R Uw2 Fw' Rw' L' U2 B Fw2 U2 Rw Uw D' B2 
*14. 1:09.47 D' Rw' F D2 F R' Uw' Fw Uw' B Fw F' D Uw Rw B' Rw' R D' F' B R B F' Fw Rw L D Rw2 U B Fw Uw U Fw2 Uw L' B2 Uw2 R 
15. 57.48 U' B Uw U2 F2 L R B D2 L' F2 R2 F2 Fw2 L Uw U F Rw2 Fw L' B' Uw2 L' D' R2 F' Fw' B2 U' Fw R F' Uw' F2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D' 
16. 52.33 Rw' D2 Uw' L' Rw' D Uw Fw' F' U2 F' D Rw U Rw' L2 Fw R U' Uw B' U2 Rw R2 U Uw' R D B2 Uw2 L2 D2 Fw Uw' B' U2 B D Fw U 
17. 57.89 F L U' Fw' L2 F2 Fw R' D F' U2 Fw2 D2 Rw D2 B Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 D' F B D' L2 Uw' Fw2 U Fw' Uw' R Fw L2 B' U2 L' Fw Rw F2 L' 
18. 57.44 F L' Uw F Rw' R' F R2 Uw R U' Uw2 D R B2 Rw' Fw2 D' L' Rw Uw2 F' Fw' Uw2 L' B2 Fw L Uw F2 D B' F' R B' U' F' L2 R' Uw2 
19. 1:02.96 D2 U' L2 R B Rw Fw2 R D B' D Uw2 F D' U2 F2 D' Uw' Fw2 F2 R' F2 R B2 Uw' L Rw2 R2 B2 L' Rw' Fw F B2 R2 B' U2 F2 Uw' L 
20. 1:02.20 Fw2 U B R' L' U F' Fw' D2 Uw2 L D U Uw L Uw Fw U' Rw F' Uw' F2 Rw' L U' Uw F2 Rw Fw U' R Rw Uw2 R2 Rw' L' U' D B' U2 
21. 48.18 Rw2 B2 L' D' U Uw2 R' L2 F2 Uw' R B U' F' Fw2 B2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D B Rw2 Fw Uw2 F B2 Fw2 U D B' R' Rw2 L2 Fw2 D' F2 L2 U' B 
22. 53.71 Uw D Rw2 B2 F Fw2 U B2 F2 Uw' Fw' Rw F' Fw D' R' B' F2 D2 F Fw' U2 R2 B2 F' D U R2 Rw Fw L Fw' F Uw' Rw2 D2 Rw Fw' R' D' 
23. (46.51) F D2 U Fw D2 Uw2 Fw F2 U' L2 Fw U Uw' L2 Rw' U Rw2 F2 L F' Uw' R2 U F' B' R F2 Fw' L' Fw2 L' Fw' U2 D2 B Uw2 D' F B2 R 
24. 55.23 R' Rw U2 F R' F2 U2 L2 Rw' F2 Fw' D F' Rw' R L' Fw2 Rw2 F2 D B R Rw' U' B2 R' U2 Uw' F2 Rw2 D' U2 Rw2 Fw B' F2 D2 U R2 U' 
25. (45.96) Rw' B F' Rw2 R2 F' R2 L Rw2 D B F2 R2 Fw' R D U' Rw' B' R' Rw2 U R D' Uw F2 L D2 B' F2 Fw2 L B2 Rw' U' F' D L Uw R*__
26. 1:06.48 Rw2 F D R2 D' Uw2 B Rw' L U' D' Fw2 Uw' B' Fw2 R' B2 U' R2 Uw F2 B D' R U2 Fw R B' Rw Fw' B R Rw L' B2 Fw2 U Uw2 D' Rw2 
27. 1:02.50 Fw' R' Rw' Fw L' Rw Fw' B U2 D' L2 B2 Fw Uw' D' L2 Uw Fw' F U2 R' U2 Uw2 L U' R' B' R Fw F' B2 Uw L Fw2 Uw U2 F R2 B' D2 
28. 1:00.95 B' L2 B' F Uw2 U2 R2 L B' Uw2 L' Fw U B Fw' Rw' B' F2 Rw' D Fw Rw' D Rw Uw D' F Fw2 Uw' B D2 U' Uw' B' D U F Fw2 D' F' 
29. 1:03.94 L B L Uw' L D2 Rw F D' Fw' R' D' Rw2 R D' U' L' B Rw R' B2 F2 Fw' D Rw' B U2 Rw' B' D2 B L2 R B2 F D F' D2 Rw2 R' 
30. 56.29 Fw' F R B R' L2 Rw2 U R2 Rw Uw L2 Uw U' Rw2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 U Fw2 Rw D' R Rw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 D' Uw2 U' B2 L Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw U B 
31. 59.99 Uw' D R' Rw' U Uw2 L R F2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L2 U B' Uw2 F2 Fw' R2 L2 F' Rw2 F R2 Rw' Uw F R2 Fw2 U' R' B' R2 D' U Rw' Uw Fw2 D' 
32. 1:02.86 L' R2 Rw D Uw' F2 B' U2 Rw L' F Rw Uw B2 Fw2 L F2 L R D F Rw Fw Uw' Rw R' B D R2 D' B Rw B2 Rw2 B2 R2 Rw Uw2 Fw Uw' 
33. 1:02.15 F' Rw2 R L2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 U2 D Rw2 L2 Uw' L2 F' D2 F Rw2 B D F U2 Uw' Fw R Fw2 B' L' D2 R2 D' U L D' L' Fw' Rw Uw2 D' Rw2 
34. 54.50 U2 Rw2 Fw' L' Uw2 D R' Fw' Uw R2 Rw2 D' R' Fw' B Uw' F L' Uw' R' Fw2 B' U' F' U2 F2 U Uw' F Fw' L2 D' Fw2 U L2 Rw Uw' D2 B U 
35. 58.99+ R2 Fw2 Uw' B' Uw' Fw' U B2 R2 L U Fw Rw' F' B2 Uw' F2 Uw F D2 Uw' R' Uw2 Rw L B Uw L' Rw2 U Uw F2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 B2 Uw 
36. 1:08.76 U' Uw L2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 U Fw' F U2 D' Fw L2 Fw' F B2 L' F' L U2 B2 F R2 Fw U2 R2 Rw B2 F2 Fw2 D' Fw' Rw' Fw R2 B2 Fw Uw Rw 
37. 1:03.30 U' Uw2 Rw' D Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 F' D Fw' Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw' B2 Uw2 F' Uw B2 D Fw' Uw F Rw' Fw' L2 F B2 Uw' U2 R2 F B2 Uw2 D' Fw Rw' Fw 
38. 1:00.25 B2 R2 L2 D F B2 L D' B' U Uw Rw2 L2 Uw2 B R2 L2 Rw D' F D' R U Uw' F B2 R' L2 Fw U L2 B2 F Rw' Fw R2 B' U2 D2 L 
39. 58.90 Rw U2 Fw F Rw' U Fw' L2 R' B2 F' D2 B' Rw' F Uw' F' L' Fw F' Uw2 L' D' U' Uw' L2 F2 U2 Uw Rw2 R' F' B Uw2 Fw' L2 U' B2 R' Uw2 
40. 55.26 Fw F2 L' Rw' U Uw' Rw Uw2 B Fw F L2 Uw' R2 U2 L2 Fw2 L' Rw2 F' L' Fw' F2 U2 L Rw' Uw' B L2 B2 D Fw' R' Rw B Uw2 Rw' Uw D2 L2 
41. 53.56 U' D2 Rw L' F Rw2 L2 Uw2 U Rw Fw F' D' U' B' F2 L' Uw B2 Uw2 L D2 R2 Fw' B' U2 Fw2 L2 U Rw D Fw' R2 L' D' Fw' F' U2 D B2 
42. (47.59) U' B' Fw' L' F2 B D Rw2 Uw R Rw2 D2 B F' Rw Fw B U2 Fw' F2 B2 Rw L' U' D' Fw F Uw2 D Rw U' F2 D' U B2 D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B 
43. 57.31 Uw L Rw' Fw' F' R' L Rw' Uw Fw2 Rw D' B Uw' Fw R2 Rw Fw2 L Rw' Fw2 Uw U' L Uw2 Fw' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 Fw R2 B' U' Fw2 F' R' Rw2 D2 
44. (1:14.12) Rw Fw2 B D U' Fw' R' Rw' D U' B2 D U Fw F2 U2 D' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R' D2 Uw B2 Rw' D' F R' U' Fw2 R' Uw L Uw2 F' L2 Rw2 F' Uw2 D' 
45. 57.39 U R2 L U' L2 F' D2 Uw2 L Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 U2 F2 D2 Uw B Rw2 B Uw' R L Rw' F' R' F U' Rw' L2 D R Fw2 R' U F L R' Fw F 
46. 1:00.90 Fw2 D Fw U2 R' B2 D F' U' Fw B U2 R' U Uw2 F2 Rw Uw B R' Rw Fw' D' U' L' R Rw Fw' F2 B2 Uw2 Fw' B D' Fw U' B2 D F2 Rw2 
47. 1:05.97 Fw2 B R D' R Rw Uw2 Fw L B D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R2 B Uw R' Rw2 D2 R' Rw2 L2 U R' L2 U Fw2 L' F' B2 Rw' F Rw2 L2 B' L2 Rw R D' 
48. 55.44 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 B' F' Rw2 F2 R Uw' R' Uw2 U F' Fw2 R' U' F2 Uw2 L' Uw' R' F2 L' D R2 Uw F2 Fw2 U' Uw2 B' F Rw2 B2 F' U' R2 D' U 
49. 53.76 Fw Rw R D F B L' R' Rw2 B2 Rw F' L' B2 R' D R D' Rw2 B2 D Uw' B' Uw U2 L2 Rw' D2 Rw2 L' B R' D2 B Uw D2 U2 Rw2 Uw' U' 
50. 1:00.07 Fw2 F' D Rw' U2 B2 D' L Uw' L' B' R Rw' L Uw Fw Rw L' R' F2 Uw2 L2 U D2 R D' F L F' Uw2 B' Rw U Fw' B' F' R Fw' Uw2 Fw2 
51. 1:01.41 Fw' F' B' D2 Fw2 U L' F U D L2 B' L2 F' R F R' F' Uw' R D F B R Uw' U2 Rw' Fw Rw2 D F R D2 B2 F2 Fw D' Fw R' U 
52. 1:02.89 Rw2 L F' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D' R Uw' U' Rw' Fw' L' B2 R F2 R2 Uw' L2 U2 Fw' U' R2 B D2 Uw U2 R' U R' F2 L' F' L F R D2 B D 
53. 57.62 Fw' R2 U F' Uw' F' Rw Uw2 L Fw' D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 R2 U Rw2 R2 Uw2 D2 Rw' F Rw' Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw D B L2 B' D2 Uw' Fw2 L2 R U D2_


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 27, 2014)

First sq-1 sub-1 average of 12 lol. Also PB avg of 5 - 54.95

Average of 12: 59.91


Spoiler



1. 54.61 
2. 45.96 
3. 57.51 
4. 1:08.99 
5. (1:29.38) 
6. (38.56) 
7. 1:18.74 
_8. 53.47 
9. 49.76 
10. 1:18.65 
11. 51.15 
12. 1:00.23_


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 27, 2014)

I did not think I would beat my average of 5 or 12 anytime soon but:
Average of 12 - 14.533
Average of 5 - 13.575


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 27, 2014)

You beat your avg 12 by quite a bit. Congrats.

Sq-1 PBs (obliterated 5 and 12 from 2 posts up )
ao5 - 48.67 
ao12 - 55.92
ao100 - 1:08.78


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2014)

OH

Average of 12: 11.93
1. (9.15) L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 R U B D' L2 B2 F U' B R2 
2. 10.48 R2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' R' D' L2 D' U2 L2 B D' L U 
3. 11.15 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 U' L2 D B U2 R D' R D' 
4. 11.66 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F2 L' D2 U B' L D2 L2 R2 B' 
5. 13.49 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 B L2 B2 U2 L D B2 F R' U L' D2 U L' 
6. 11.04 F' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 U B D2 L B2 L2 R U' R D 
7. 11.34 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 R2 B' R F2 D' R2 B2 R' F2 D' R 
8. (16.58) U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 B F L' D' U B L' B' D2 R2 
9. 11.29 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D U F2 R' F' R' B2 L' U R F L' B2 
10. 12.96 U2 R' D2 L U2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 R B' F2 D2 B L D2 U' F' R 
11. 12.72 F U2 F U2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 B R' U2 B' R2 D L2 D' B' D F' 
12. 13.20 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R U' L U B F2 D'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> OH
> 
> Average of 12: 11.93
> 1. (9.15) L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 R U B D' L2 B2 F U' B R2
> ...



About how many ZBLLs do you know?


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> About how many ZBLLs do you know?



I deliberately learned like 10 about 3 years ago. I probably know more cases that I 1 look though, My best guess (without actually going through them), including stuff like sune etc. is about 50-60.


----------



## Aaron Shukert (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice Profile picture Feliks.. 
Got a new pb average 5 at 15.9. I'm gonna learn Nb now , then start learning Oll till i get full Oll


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 27, 2014)

15.574 Mean of 100 PB. Been a few days since my last mean of 100 PB which compared to the last few is pretty long.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 27, 2014)

Aaron Shukert said:


> Nice Profile picture Feliks..



It is indeed 

Decided to do OH because Faz

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.964
worst time: 21.599

current avg5: 16.791 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 13.977 (σ = 1.69)

current avg12: 16.138 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 14.850 (σ = 1.21)

current avg50: 15.837 (σ = 1.44)
best avg50: 15.837 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 15.837 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 15.899

Single/avg5/avg12 are all close to PB but not quite. Avg50 is PB simply because I don't normally do OH avg50s.


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 27, 2014)

56.21, (55.40), 56.83, (1:05.72), 56.78 = 56.61
Megaminx


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 27, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> OH
> 
> Average of 12: 11.93
> 1. (9.15) L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 R U B D' L2 B2 F U' B R2
> ...


amazing avg  you should film some OH solves


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 27, 2014)

45.86 2-4 relay. Didn't even feel fast.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 27, 2014)

1:10.295 4x4 singles 1:20.68 Average of 5 and 1:24.345 Average of 12. Also, more than 300 timed 3x3 solves today which must be the most I've done by atleast 50 solves.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 27, 2014)

49.49 4x4 single.


----------



## imvelox (Jan 27, 2014)

*6x6*


number of times: 100/100
best time: *2:22.93*
worst time: 3:00.10

current mo3: 2:37.53 (σ = 1.69)
best mo3: *2:30.75* (σ = 2.08)

current avg5: 2:38.72 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: *2:32.43* (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 2:36.30 (σ = 2.90)
best avg12: *2:34.13* (σ = 3.98)

current avg50: 2:38.42 (σ = 4.64)
best avg50: *2:38.42* (σ = 4.64)

current avg100: 2:41.77 (σ = 6.07)
best avg100: *2:41.77* (σ = 6.07)

session avg: 2:41.77 (σ = 6.07)
session mean: 2:41.73

single - *mo3* - avg5 - avg12 - _avg50_

2:45.77, 2:39.84, 2:46.47, 2:53.68, 2:47.44, 2:50.60, 2:43.69, 2:52.90, 2:47.82, 3:00.10, 2:53.07, 2:37.39, 2:58.09, 2:53.03, 2:48.74, 2:44.36, 2:51.05, 2:30.96, 2:28.52, 2:43.00, 2:38.10, 2:40.89, 2:50.39, 2:43.84, 2:48.60, 2:46.53, 2:47.96, 2:40.60, 2:35.41, 2:52.46, 2:44.93, 2:27.35, 2:50.96, 2:34.92, 2:47.42, 2:50.19, 2:45.04, 2:51.28, 2:48.39, 2:37.09, 2:52.88, 2:44.72, 2:47.57, 2:38.55, 2:41.82, 2:41.29, 2:41.80, 2:33.25, 2:44.43, 2:48.37,_ 2:44.99, 2:40.56, 2:37.44, 2:54.40, 2:42.61, 2:38.77, 2:43.92, 2:38.12, 2:35.80, 2:30.85, 2:36.85, 2:40.69, 2:37.65, 2:35.99, 2:41.51, 2:48.39, 2:45.13, 2:46.43, 2:35.78, 2:43.56, 2:43.38, 2:27.66, 2:46.75, 2:38.27, 2:35.40, 2:38.93, 2:39.52, 2:29.50, 2:28.87, 2:39.12, 2:38.55, 2:42.72, 2:45.67, 2:34.11, 2:38.88, 2:22.93, 2:42.61, 2:28.72, 2:39.26, 2:37.30, 2:33.39, 2:37.39, *2:31.79, 2:32.11, 2:28.36*, 2:47.20, 2:39.18, 2:38.77, 2:38.22, 2:35.60_


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 27, 2014)

1. 8.08 L U2 D B' L D B2 D' L U R2 B2 U2 B U2 F R2 B U2 D2 B' 

not warmed up, not PB, but SO EASY



Spoiler



B D2 R F' R' L2 D (eoline 7)
L' U2 R' U' R' U R' (right 7)
U' L2 U' L' U' L (left 6)
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U (LL 13)
= 33 htm in 8.08 sec = 4.08 tps


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 27, 2014)

avg of 5: 8.16

Time List:
1. 6.93 R D' R L' B' R' F' B2 U F' U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D' 
2. 8.97+ L' F2 R' L2 F U' F' U L' B2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D 
3. (9.11+) U2 D B U B2 U' R B2 U' F B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 L2 
4. (6.90) F D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 R' F2 D' U' F D R' B' D2 F 
5. 8.59 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 L' F D F2 R2 D2 F U' L2 F

Without the +2s, the average would've been 7.00 D:


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

PB AVG Of 100

2x2x2 cube
Jan 27, 2014 3:41:30 PM - 6:08:11 PM

Mean: 8.63
Average: 8.64
Best time: 3.52
Median: 8.66
Worst time: 13.30
Standard deviation: 1.84

Best average of 5: 7.16
83-87 - (5.05) 7.63 (9.16) 7.56 6.30

Best average of 12: 7.91
83-94 - (5.05) 7.63 9.16 7.56 6.30 (12.05) 7.88 9.69 9.38 7.63 8.19 5.71

1. 7.38 F' R F R2 F U' R' F2 U
2. 9.00 F U F R2 U' R' U R U'
3. 9.05 F2 U' R U2 R' F' R2 F R
4. 9.86 U' R' F R' U' F2 U2 F' R' U'
5. 8.30 F2 U' R' U2 R U2 F' R F
6. 11.03 U' F2 R2 F R' F U' R' U'
7. 7.68 F R' U F R' F2 U' F2
8. 4.81 R' U' R F' R U R2 F' R2
9. 8.71 F2 U R U2 F2 R U' R U'
10. 9.28 R U F2 U' R U2 F U2 F2
11. 11.56 R' F' R2 U2 F' R F2 U2
12. 10.56 U R U' F2 U2 F' U
13. 8.88 F2 U' F U' R2 U R U'
14. 9.30 R' U2 R' F2 R F' R F' U'
15. 5.44 R2 U F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U'
16. 7.15 U R' U F U2 F U F2 U
17. 7.09 U' F R2 F' U F' R U'
18. 8.30 R' U' F U' R F' R F' R' U2
19. 12.27 U' R2 U' F U F' U' R2 U
20. 7.88 R' U' R U2 R' F R' U
21. 3.52 F2 U F U' F' R U2
22. 13.30 F2 U2 F' R' U F' R' U R2 U
23. 7.55 R2 F2 R U' R2 U' R F' U
24. 7.50 U2 R' F R2 U2 R' F R
25. 7.93 R' U' F U' F' U' R2 F R' U'
26. 8.66 U2 F' U' R F2 U' F R' F2
27. 9.81 U2 F2 R' U R2 U F2 R2
28. 13.02 R' F' U F' R U' R U2
29. 10.69 F' U F' U' R U' F'
30. 5.81 F U R' U F' U F2 R
31. 9.47 R' F' R' U F2 R' F' U2 R U'
32. 6.38 F2 R2 U F' R F U' F2 U' R'
33. 8.65 U F' R' F' R F2 U' R U'
34. 10.09 F' R2 F U R' F2 U' R'
35. 10.27 F2 R' F2 R' U' F U2 F2
36. 7.05 F' R U R U' R F' R2 F U'
37. 9.68 R' F2 U R' U2 R' U2 F U
38. 8.68 R' U2 F2 R' F U2 F U
39. 8.94 F' R F' R F' U R' F U'
40. 10.44 U' F R2 U' R' U R2
41. 7.93 R2 F U' F2 U' R U' R U2
42. 10.53 U2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R U'
43. 7.41 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 U F' U2
44. 12.03 F R' U R2 U R' U F' U2
45. 8.66 F R F2 R' U2 F U
46. 7.47 R' U2 R' F U R' U2 F2 U'
47. 8.25 R' F2 U2 R' F R F2 R2 U
48. 7.72 F' U2 F R F' U R' F2 R2
49. 7.06 F R' U2 F' U R F' U2 F
50. 11.77 F' R' U R U' R' F R2 U
51. 8.46 F' R2 U F R2 F U2 R
52. 10.36 R F' R U' F R' U R' U
53. 6.84 R U R2 F2 U2 F' R F R'
54. 7.47 F2 R' U' F' R2 F' R U' R2 U2
55. 9.94 F' R2 F' U' R' U F2 R' U'
56. 9.19 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F2 R'
57. 5.88 F2 U2 F R2 U R F2 R U'
58. 6.61 F' U R' F R' F U R2 F2 U'
59. 7.43 R U F' U R' U R'
60. 9.71 F U2 F2 U' R F' R F2 R2
61. 7.55 R2 U R' U2 F' R2 F2 U
62. 9.68 F U2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 U'
63. 9.78 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
64. 11.11 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F
65. 8.63 U2 F U' F2 R F2 R' F R2
66. 9.52 U' F2 U R' F U' F R F'
67. 6.00 F2 R F U' R' U2 R' F U'
68. 8.56 U' F U' F U2 R' U' R2
69. 10.02 U2 R2 U F' U R F2
70. 9.72 F2 U2 F U' R F' U R2 U
71. 9.50 F' U2 F R' U F' U2 F U
72. 9.66 R' F' R2 U2 F R F2 R F2 U'
73. 8.36 R2 F R' U2 R F R2 U2
74. 8.81 F' U2 F' U' F R' U F R' U'
75. 8.41 U' R2 F2 R F R' F2 R' U2
76. 8.56 U R' F' U' F U2 F U R'
77. 6.90 F U R' F U' R' F'
78. 9.36 F' U2 R F' U' F R F' U'
79. 7.15 U' F2 U' R F' U2 R U R2
80. 7.84 R2 U R2 F' U' R U2 F U
81. 12.58 R' U' F2 U' R2 U' R U2 R
82. 8.91 R' F2 R2 F' R U' F U' F' U'
83. 5.05 R2 U R2 U F2 R F2 R2 U'
84. 7.63 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' F U2 R2
85. 9.16 F2 R2 F U' R F R' F'
86. 7.56 U' R2 U' R F2 R F2 R' F2
87. 6.30 F U' F' R U R' F U'
88. 12.05 R2 U2 R U F2 R U' F U'
89. 7.88 F2 U' F U' F R2 F R F2 U
90. 9.69 F2 R2 U F' R' U2 R U2
91. 9.38 R' U2 F R2 F U' F U2 R' U'
92. 7.63 R2 U R' U2 R F2 R' U2 R'
93. 8.19 R2 U2 F2 R' U F R' U F2
94. 5.71 F' R2 U F U' R' F' R2 U'
95. 9.25 R U' R2 U R F2 U2 R U'
96. 4.50 F R' F R' U' F2 R'
97. 9.88 U' R U2 R U' R2 U F
98. 9.30 U2 R2 U R U F R' U'
99. 6.46 U' F R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F'
100. 9.40 U2 F2 R2 F U' R F' U2 F'


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 27, 2014)

First avg5 on Aosu... 31.50... wow.


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> First avg5 on Aosu... 31.50... wow.



So you're saying it's bad?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> So you're saying it's bad?



No, that is a good average for him despite his 29.74 ao25.

Did 200+ solves.

140/141
single
*best: 1.07*
worst: 9.76

avg of 5
best: 2.79 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 12
best: 3.10 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 50
best: 3.77 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 100
*best: 3.97 (σ = 0.70)*

Average: 4.07 (σ = 0.67)

39 degrees = good for cubing. Not sure of PB ao100 but this is probably it. First Pyra practise in a while.

Also PB single but who cares?


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2014)

4x4

(25.17), 26.39, (29.09), 25.69, 27.41 = 26.50

EDIT: On my new Aosu 

EDIT2: 

29.79 avg 100:



Spoiler



25.74, 29.40, 29.05, 29.89, 26.82, 30.14, (23.04), 34.09, 27.16, 28.99, 31.74, 28.72, 32.88, 29.05, 30.89, 28.87, 29.53, 32.07, 26.63, (24.13), 31.95, 26.37, 30.38, 28.41, 32.21, 33.10, (34.86), 31.18, 27.65, 30.69, 27.02, 31.39, 31.71, 31.00, 31.56, 26.10, 27.48, 32.41, 30.17, 27.72, 26.58, 31.48, 30.04, 32.59, 32.49, 27.75, 29.31, (25.17), 26.39, 29.09, 25.69, 27.41, 30.95, 26.22, 28.07, (37.35), 32.81, 26.16, (34.89), 33.80, 28.95, 32.25, 33.57, 34.24, (34.50), 28.44, 29.05, 30.44, (39.08), 25.67, (25.65), 31.70, 27.36, 29.57, 30.71, 29.23, 30.86, 30.90, 29.02, 30.75, 29.89, 26.37, 32.80, 32.01, 29.22, 28.70, 30.78, 29.67, 30.94, 30.89, 26.96, 28.42, 33.22, 29.01, 26.91, (24.71), 27.46, 34.14, 30.74, 33.40


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 28, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 4x4
> 
> (25.17), 26.39, (29.09), 25.69, 27.41 = 26.50
> 
> EDIT: On my new Aosu



Could you make an avg5 or an avg12 video?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 28, 2014)

stevecho816 said:


> avg of 5: 8.16
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 6.93 R D' R L' B' R' F' B2 U F' U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D'
> ...



wat


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 28, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> So you're saying it's bad?





Tim Major said:


> No, that is a good average for him despite his 29.74 ao25.



Do I sense some distrust from Mr Major?

I was just shocked that I could get such decent times on a brand new cube that I'm not used to, and that is completely not broken in...


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

7.09 single on cam :O 

I need to keep more lights on, the pause is killing me.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 28, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> OH
> 
> Average of 12: 11.93
> 1. (9.15) L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 R U B D' L2 B2 F U' B R2
> ...



I just got a new OH ao12 PB too:
01. 33.60
02. 30.26
03. 32.04
04. 32.68
05. 42.24
06. 32.43
07. 31.15
08. 28.84
09. 32.18
10. 29.45
11.(25.82+) a +2 but my fastest solve of the average
12.(42.77)

32.48 (not as fast as you)

Solves 7 -11 ao5 29.81


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 28, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 4x4
> 
> (25.17), 26.39, (29.09), 25.69, 27.41 = 26.50
> 
> ...



Do I sense another WR coming in a few weeks?


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2014)

1 second faster
26.38, (34.17), 24.06, (23.47), 26.05 = 25.50

Messed up the avg12 though, two counting 32s, still a pb.
25.56, 32.23, 26.38, (34.17), 24.06, (23.47), 26.05, 32.35, 26.80, 29.14, 27.55, 27.72 = 27.78


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 1 second faster
> 26.38, (34.17), 24.06, (23.47), 26.05 = 25.50
> 
> Messed up the avg12 though, two counting 32s, still a pb.
> 25.56, 32.23, 26.38, (34.17), 24.06, (23.47), 26.05, 32.35, 26.80, 29.14, 27.55, 27.72 = 27.78



I can't even comprehend this.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I can't even comprehend this.



Feliks Zemdegs. 
4x4 average of 5 and 12 pbs

25.50 and 27.78

I hope that helps.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 28, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 1 second faster
> 26.38, (34.17), 24.06, (23.47), 26.05 = 25.50
> 
> Messed up the avg12 though, two counting 32s, still a pb.
> 25.56, 32.23, 26.38, (34.17), 24.06, (23.47), 26.05, 32.35, 26.80, 29.14, 27.55, 27.72 = 27.78



GJ! You should turn on a camera


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Feliks Zemdegs.
> 4x4 average of 5 and 12 pbs
> 
> 25.50 and 27.78
> ...



ty

Still too fazt for my brain to handle


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh god faz . . How? Can you please upload a video? Thanks.


----------



## bran (Jan 28, 2014)

just get a sub-20 single already


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 28, 2014)

Square-1 Ao100 39.975 
I really dont think this is going to improve without more algs (EP takes me soooooooo long sometimes with only 1 alg) 

3x3 WF Ao100 1:17.453
Sub-1:10 shouldnt be to hard to get with a few more days practice


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 28, 2014)

10.137 on the 9th scramble of the Race to 15/12/10/8 thread this week. Can't remember the OLL though it must have been a fast one and a PLL skip.

Edit: YES! 9.908 single. I can get sub 10 after OLL pretty regularly but I finally got a PLL skip.

9.908 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U L R2 F U B' D2 B2 L2 D2

Edit2: I followed it up with some pretty good solves and got a 13.44 Average of 5 which is a PB by a small margin.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 28, 2014)

Now just wait until Seb and Mats get the cube too :/


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 28, 2014)

27.96 PB single on clock, though I feel that if I practice, Ill get a sub-25 or sub 20 soon.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 28, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Square-1 Ao100 39.975
> I really dont think this is going to improve without more algs (EP takes me soooooooo long sometimes with only 1 alg)
> 
> 3x3 WF Ao100 1:17.453
> Sub-1:10 shouldnt be to hard to get with a few more days practice



Whaaat you are faster with sq1 than in 3x3


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 28, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Whaaat you are faster with sq1 than in 3x3


The 3x3 ao100 was with feet.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 28, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Now just wait until Seb and Mats get the cube too :/



Sebastian already had it for a week now. He said it is really good


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 28, 2014)

2.30 U' R2 U' F2 U' WTF 2x2 single not PB but LOL


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2014)

I need a doctor. Started recording on solve 17.

PB Average of 5: 1.482 (12-16, should've gotten a 1.3x without lockup solves on solves 18-22, but got 1.486 because that fail :/ Started recording on too late for the 1.482, but got the 1.486 fail at least)
*PB AVERAGE OF 12: 1.563* (10-21, HOLY CRAP .2 JUMP WHY DID I HAVE 2 FAILS IN THERE?! COULD'VE GOTTEN 1.490 WITH THE REDO TIMES, p.s. only the last 5 were caught on cam, and I didn't even notice I got PB so no reaction lol)
1.929 ao25 at some point
PB Average of 50: 2.021 (.005... Not sub 2... COUNTING 3s and 4s ewwwww)




Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-28
avg of 50: 2.021

Time List:
1. 2.030 U R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U R 
2. 1.755 U2 R U R' F R' F' U R2 U' 
3. 1.802 R2 U2 R' F U' R' F R 
4. (1.154) U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F' 
5. 2.006 R' U' F U R' F R' F2 U' 
6. 1.596 F R U R' U F' U' F2 
7. 1.468 U2 F R2 F' R2 U R' F R 
8. 2.386 R U F' R F U' R U' R U' 
9. 1.857 F2 U' F R U2 R F' U R2 
*10. 1.920 [SHOULD'VE BEEN 1.57 GODDANGIT] R2 U' F' R F2 U R' U2 F 
11. 1.676 U R2 F U' R' F R2 U R' U' 
12. 1.398 R F R2 F U' R F' U F' 
13. 1.540 U2 R2 F' R U' F U2 R2 F 
14. 1.807 F R F' R2 U F U R2 
15. (1.321) R2 F U' F U2 R' U2 R' U 
16. 1.508 R' U2 R' U F U2 F2 U' 
17. (5.423) R2 F U' R F U2 R' F R' U' 
18. 1.641 [SHOULD'VE BEEN 1.232! AAAAGH] U' F2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' F 
19. 1.388 F2 U R U' R F R2 F2 
20. (1.261) U2 R2 U F' R F' U2 F R' 
21. 1.428 U R' U' F' U2 R U' F R *
22. 2.515 R2 F' R' U R' F' U' F' R2 
23. (14.022) F2 U2 F R' U2 F U2 F' 
24. (DNF(1.691)) F' U F2 R' U F2 U' R' F 
25. 2.314 U F U' R F U2 R' U R2 
26. 1.902 U' F U F2 R' F R2 F 
27. 1.619 R F2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R U' 
28. 4.155+ U2 F U' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' 
29. 1.965 F2 R' F2 R F' R2 F U 
30. 1.883 F U R2 F' R' U' R U2 R2 U' 
31. 1.368 U' R2 U F' R U F' U 
32. 1.587 F R' U R2 U2 R' F R' U2 
33. 2.181 U' F U R U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' 
34. 1.605 U F U' R F' R' U F 
35. 1.766 F2 U' F R F2 U2 R2 U' R U 
36. 2.037 F2 R2 F R2 U' R U' R' U' 
37. 1.911 R F' U' R2 F U' F' 
38. 3.386 U F' U F2 U R' U F2 U 
39. 3.418+ F2 R2 U2 F R F R2 F2 R' 
40. 1.912 R F' U' F R2 U2 F' R U2 
41. 2.068 F' U' R2 U R U2 R' F2 R2 
42. 2.008 U R' U F' U F U2 R2 
43. 1.720 R F' U' R F' U F R' U2 
44. 1.977 F' U2 R U' R2 F R2 F' U2 
45. 1.526 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F R2 F2 U 
46. 5.164 R2 F U' R' U F2 R U' R 
47. 1.857 F2 U' R F R' U R2 U2 
48. 2.037 R F' R2 F' R' U R' U R' 
49. 2.039 F' R F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U' 
50. 1.785 F2 R U' R2 U' R F2 R F2 U'



WHAT THE ACTUAL (Mitch's favorite word)?!


----------



## EMI (Jan 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> *PB AVERAGE OF 12: 1.563*
> WHAT THE ACTUAL (Mitch's favorite word)?!



Daf**? I believe that would've been UWR a few weeks ago?


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> *PB AVERAGE OF 12: 1.563*



wut


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2014)

EMI said:


> Daf**? I believe that would've been UWR a few weeks ago?



Chris had a 1.51, but if I didn't fail, yes xD


----------



## Rnewms (Jan 28, 2014)

4x4: 53.25 single, 2nd sub-1  , PB by ~6s

Edit: 1:02.84 Avg5 and 1:04.86 Avg12 with counting 59!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2014)

What should have been an accomplishment failed... recorded cll sub .8 and got them all except a .800 y perm and did many faster than ever before, and when imovie crashes, I open it again and its all gone  there goes 1.5 hand pain filled hours :/


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 29, 2014)

Not PB , but still sub6.

5.93 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B D2 L F' D2 L2 F' R' F L2

x U' R' D F R D2
R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
y U R U' R' 
U' y R U R2 U R' 
y U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' 
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U

44 movs , 7.41 TPS.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Jan 29, 2014)

4x4: 37.86 New Pb.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 29, 2014)

Biggest Pyraminx session in ages

stats: (hide)
number of times: 55/55
best time: 2.59
worst time: 9.11

current avg5: 5.88 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 3.37 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 4.76 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 3.98 (σ = 0.85)

current avg50: 4.65 (σ = 0.89)
best avg50: 4.50 (σ = 0.87)

session avg: 4.62 (σ = 0.94)
session mean: 4.69

Bleh, failed many solves. With keyboard though, my stackmat isn't working


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2014)

Did a big Pyra session too^. Mine was in 3 sittings and my hands are aching though 

3.65, 4.29, 4.58, 5.58, 3.23, 4.47, 3.64, 3.87, 6.78, 3.92, 3.32, 4.32, 4.29, 5.06, 4.56, 4.21, 3.45, 4.85, 3.96, 4.98, 3.96, 3.53, 2.76, 3.78, 2.50, 1.39, 2.77, 3.38, 4.74, 3.55, 4.15, 3.07, 5.68, 2.83, 4.19, 7.03, 6.57, 5.42, 3.90, 4.35, 2.58, 3.40, 3.43, 4.38, 3.86, 3.63, 4.82, 4.94, 2.61, 3.25, 2.68, 2.61, 3.59, 4.71, 3.41, 4.43, 3.47, 4.30, 3.66, 5.64, 3.78, 3.61, 3.47, 5.34, 3.78, 4.03, 4.08, 3.71, 3.98, 5.57, 4.43, 4.10, 4.82, 4.60, 3.64, 3.86, 9.10, 3.54, 2.71, 2.96, 4.02, 4.09, 4.09, 2.71, 5.00, 5.23, 5.29, 4.34, 3.16, 2.48, 4.22, 3.66, 4.71, 3.18, 3.53, 2.68, 4.75, 4.70, 3.38, 4.59, 3.74, 3.27, 3.20, 3.78, 4.29, 5.88, 6.20, 3.28, 5.20, 4.91, 3.51, 4.62

112 solves (no DNFs or plus 2s!)

1.39 single
2.68 ao5
3.35 ao12
3.86 ao50
3.96 ao100

Ao100 is PB by 0.01...

No other PBs, but pretty happy. Was averaging mid-high 4 a couple of days ago due to being rusty. Trying to stop doing brain dead one flip/WO/Nutella solves and do a lot more intuitive tops/Oka/Keyhole. Probably slightly lower movecount but intuitive stuff sucks for TPS.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 29, 2014)

zzdanielzz29 said:


> Not PB , but still sub6.
> 
> 5.93 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B D2 L F' D2 L2 F' R' F L2
> 
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2014)

*All of CLL But One Sub 0.7!!!*

HOLY CRAP THIS DID NOT JUST HAPPEN! I filmed all of the hard ones. Y perm is impossible xD Got it Sub 0.8 though. I'm quite surprised how fast I got some of the algs, I might record it today. Hopefully I don't lose everything xD 



Spoiler



*tps is rounded to nearest tenth decimal place, quarter turns and half turns both count as one move.

Thanks to Sameer for most of these algs! 

Algs:

H - H
1. R2 U2 R’ U2 R2 .358 (14.0 tps)
2/4. F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F' .566 (15.9 tps)
3/5. R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R .670 (16.4 tps)
6. x' (R' F R U' R U R')*2 x .671 (20.9 tps)

Pi - G
1. R' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R' .515 (17.5 tps)
2. F R’ F’ R U2 R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ .695 (17.3 tps)
3. R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' .580 (17.2 tps)
4. R U2 R' U' R U R' U2' R' F R F' .693 (17.3tps)
5. R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R' .612 (18.0 tps)
6. R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R .687 (16.0 tps)

T - F
1. R’ U R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R2 U’ R .661 (16.6 tps)
2. R' U R U2' R2' F R F' R .607 (18.1 tps)
3. R’ F’ R U R U’ R’ F .420 (19.0 tps)
4. L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R .610 (14.8 tps, checked in 120 fps slow mo )
5. R U R' U' R' F R F' .303 (26.4 tps wat)
6. F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' .694 (14.4 tps)

U - E
1. R U' R U' R U R' U R' U R' .621 (17.7 tps)
2. z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' .642 (15.6 tps)
3. R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R .680 (16.1 tps)
4. x R U' R U' R' U L' U' L .452 (19.9 tps)
5. R U’ R2 F R F’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ .671 (19.4 tps)
6. F R U R' U' F' .404 (14.9 tps)

L - D
1. R' U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R2' .587 (18.7 tps)
2. R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ F R’ F’ R2 U R’ .640 (20.3 tps)
3. R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R .647 (17.0 tps)
4. F R' F' R U R U' R' .343 (23.3 tps)
5. F' R U R' U' R' F R .367 (21.8 tps)
6. R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' .681 (13.2 tps)

SUNE - C
1. R U R' U R U2’ R' .3 (23.3 tps, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZXZlB1QiDg)
2. R' F2 R U2' R U' R' F .535 (15.0 tps)
3. F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' .446 (17.9 tps)
4. R U' R U' R' U R' U' y R U' R' .618 (17.8 tps)
5. R U' R' F R' F' R .315 (22.2 tps)
6. R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R' .412 (24.3 tps)

ANTISUNE - B
1. R U2 R' U' R U' R' .332 (21.1 tps)
2. R U R’ D R U’ R U R’ U R’ .665 (16.5 tps)
3. F' R U R' U2' R' F2 R .496 (16.1 tps)
4. R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' .557 (14.4 tps)
5. R' F R F' R U R' .292 (24.0 tps)
6. R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R’ F R F’ U R .683 (17.6 tps)

PLL - A
x' R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 .604 (14.9 tps)
Diag swap R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 .781 (14.1 tps, on cam)



EDIT: Yeah, too lazy to do alternate algs


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Pi - G
> 1. R' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R' .515 (17.5 tps)



Why wouldn't you use F double Sexy F'?


----------



## Username (Jan 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R




I thought I was the only one using that alg


----------



## cc9tough (Jan 29, 2014)

I got some big cube pbs last night

5x5 single: 1:53
6x6 single: 3:52
7x7 single: 6:09

now I just need to work on consistancy


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Why wouldn't you use F double Sexy F'?



Because I can't even sub 0.6 it 

EDIT:



Username said:


> I thought I was the only one using that alg



Haha, Sameer uses it too  I actually did x' U F' R' U R' U' R U' R for the sake of doing it faster xD

EDIT2: Realized my tps was on high, decided to do quite a few solves with some pretty nice consistency:

solves/total: 197/200, Mean: 2.224 (pretty good considering I had a few non DNF fails)

Best Average of 5: 1.591
Best Average of 12: 1.673
*PB Average of 50: 1.985* (#2-51, FINALLY SUB 2!, I actually got a 1.986 before this too, so this is like super consistent)
PB Average of 100: 2.016 (I actually got this twice, the one below is the second one which rolled the first ~80 solves of the first to become 2.016 again :/)



Spoiler



PB Average of 100: 2.016:
Time List:
1. 1.811 F U' R2 U' F R2 F' U' 
*2. 2.201 R2 F2 R F' R' F R' U R2 
3. 1.855 F2 R2 U' F U F2 R' 
4. 1.530 R' U F R2 F R2 F' 
5. 1.666 F R' F' U R2 F2 R' F R' 
6. 2.145 F' U R U' F U' F2 U2 R' 
7. 1.745 F' U F' R U' R2 U' R2 F' 
8. 2.527 U' R2 F2 R F R' F U R' U' 
9. 2.471 U' R2 U' R F R' U R 
10. 2.313 R F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U 
11. 2.083 U F R2 U' R U' R F' 
12. 1.738 U' R' F R U' F U F' 
13. 1.505 R U2 F U' R' U R' U 
14. (0.834) U2 R' F' R U F U 
15. 1.986 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F U' F U 
16. 1.709 F U F' U R' F2 R' U2 R2 
17. 1.897 R2 U2 R' U2 F U' F U' 
18. 1.626 R2 F' U2 F R2 F U F2 
19. 2.427 U' F U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R' 
20. 1.741 U R U2 F2 R F U F2 R 
21. 2.472 F2 R F R2 U' R' F U2 R' U2 
22. 2.509 R F R' F' U2 F' R2 U R2 U' 
23. 1.443 F U' R U' R' U' 
24. 2.008 F' R' F2 U F' U R2 
25. 1.992 R F R2 U' R U' R2 F U' 
26. 2.097 F2 U' F U' R2 U2 F R' U' 
27. 1.892 U2 R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
28. 1.623 F U' R' F2 R' F R' F2 R 
29. 1.916 R U' R F U2 F' U R' F2 R' 
30. 2.479 U R' F U2 R' F' R' 
31. 1.593 U2 F2 U F R2 
32. 1.816 R' U2 F' R U R' F R2 U' 
33. 1.883 R' F U2 R2 U' F U2 F' 
34. 2.016 U F' R F' U' F R2 
35. 1.775 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U2 
36. 2.473 R U R F2 R U' R F' R U' 
37. 2.332 F R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
38. 2.656 R' U R2 U F U2 R' F2 
39. 2.246 F' U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R2 U' 
40. 2.700 R U2 R2 F R' U' R F U2 
41. 1.996 F2 U F2 R' F R F' R U2 
42. 2.437 F2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R U2 
43. 1.438 U' R' F' U F R U' 
44. 2.111 F U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U2 F' R' 
45. 1.654 R U F' R F' U R' U2 R 
46. 2.246 U2 R F2 R U F2 R 
47. (5.585) F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' 
48. (1.133) F U R2 U' F U R2 U2 
49. 1.761 R U' F R' F R2 U2 F U 
50. 1.588 F' R F U2 R' U' F R2 
51. 1.798 U R U2 F' U R' F' R' F2 *
52. 3.472 R2 F' R U' R U F R2 U' 
53. 1.573 F' R' F2 R2 F' U' F' U R2 U' 
54. 2.486 U2 R2 U' F' U F' U R 
55. 2.613 F U2 R2 U R' F2 R U 
56. 2.125 R F2 R F2 U' R F2 R U' 
57. 1.736 U2 F2 U F' U2 F2 U' F2 R 
58. 2.394 U F2 R2 U F' R F U' F2 
59. 1.635 U2 F2 U' R' F' R U' F R 
60. 1.797 U F' U2 F R F2 R U 
61. 2.222 R' U' R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U2 
62. (DNF(2.347)) U' F2 R F2 U' R' U' F R' 
63. 1.874 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R F' R2 U' 
64. 2.012 R' F' R F' R' F R' U R' U' 
65. 2.309 R2 U' F U' R F2 R2 U' 
66. 1.862 U R F' R2 F R' F2 R' 
67. 2.598 F' U F2 R' U2 R F R2 U 
68. (3.475) R2 F U' F' R2 U2 F' R' U 
69. 1.652 U2 F2 R' U' R2 F R' U' R2 
70. (1.355) U R U2 F' R F' R' F U 
71. 1.712 F R2 U' F' R U2 F' R U 
72. 2.283 U F' U2 F R2 F U R2 F 
73. 2.166 U R' U' F2 U' F2 R U' R F' 
74. 1.651 U' R' U' F2 U R' U2 F R' U2 
75. (3.727+) R U' R2 U F' U' R 
76. 1.359 F' U F' R2 U2 R' F U2 
77. 2.166 R' F' U2 F' R2 F R' U' R' 
78. (1.296[wutscramble]) R2 F2 U' R' U F' R U' R 
79. 1.663 F U' R2 U' R2 F' R F2 U2 
80. 1.750 F2 R U' F' R F R 
81. 2.043 R U R U2 F' U F' U R2 
82. 2.273 R2 F R' F R' U R' F2 R 
83. 1.882 R U F2 R' U R' U R 
84. 2.474 U2 F' R U' R2 F2 R' F U' 
85. 2.666 U' F' R F' U R2 F' R U' 
86. 2.395 U2 F2 U' F2 R F' U F' 
87. 1.661 F2 U2 F R' F R' U2 R 
88. 1.735 F2 U R' U F2 U F U2 F' 
89. (4.553+) U R F R' F2 R2 U' F' 
90. 2.263 R U' F R' F R U' F2 R2 
91. (1.259) F2 U' F R' F' U F2 U2 
92. 1.378 U2 F2 R' F' R' U F2 R2 U 
93. 2.325 F R U2 R F2 R U R 
94. 1.922 F2 R' U2 R' F' R F2 R' 
95. 2.009 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F U' 
96. 1.941 U2 F' U F2 R U2 F' R' F2 R' 
97. 2.341 U2 F R F2 R2 U' R' U F' 
98. 1.507 F R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' 
99. 1.683 F' R2 U2 R F R F2 U F2 U2 
100. 1.919 F' U' F2 R F U F2 R' U


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 29, 2014)

6x6 mean of 3 PB: 2:19.08

1. 2:12.46
2. 2:21.83
3. 2:22.95


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 29, 2014)

21.94

Skipped L8E


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 21.94
> 
> Skipped L8E



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 29, 2014)

#worththedoublepost

(21.94), (32.63), 26.46, 26.26, 31.24= 27.99 avg5, 27.01 mo3

On Weisu


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> #worththedoublepost
> 
> (21.94), (32.63), 26.46, 26.26, 31.24= 27.99 avg5, 27.01 mo3
> 
> On Weisu



is that 21.94 PB ?


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 21.94
> 
> Skipped L8E



I have no idea how to calculate the chances of that, but someone should. 

Was it a hand scramble?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Reconstruction pls


----------



## TDM (Jan 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 21.94
> 
> Skipped L8E


wat... so lucky. Awesome time. Gogo sub-21... then sub-20 


acohen527 said:


> Was it a hand scramble?


No... getting anything good from a hand scramble means nothing. If that had happened to me from a hand scramble I either wouldn't have posted it as an accomplishment, or said it was a hand scramble. Although I never time hand scrambels. It would also be very unlikely that even a bad hand scramble would affect something as far into the solve as L8E.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> No... getting anything good from a hand scramble means nothing. If that had happened to me from a hand scramble I either wouldn't have posted it as an accomplishment, or said it was a hand scramble. Although I never time hand scrambels. It would also be very unlikely that even a bad hand scramble would affect something as far into the solve as L8E.



"What? You're not counting a hand scramble? That's crazy! You know all those big cube UWRs that I have? Yeah, they're all hand-scrambles"
- Kevin Hays



acohen527 said:


> Was it a hand scramble?



No


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 29, 2014)

Skipping L8E and only getting a 21?


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

35.84 4x4 single. Not a particularly easy scramble, just surprisingly good lookahead.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 29, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Skipping L8E and only getting a 21?



Pssshh, it was at lunch, while I was talking with some friends. Cross+centers was still like 13.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 35.84 4x4 single. Not a particularly easy scramble, just surprisingly good lookahead.



You just said in KC3's thread that you average 55, how the hell do you get a 35 single. Im nearly sub 50 and dont even have a sub 40 single


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> You just said in KC3's thread that you average 55, how the hell do you get a 35 single. Im nearly sub 50 and dont even have a sub 40 single



I'm a quite a bit faster than 55, that's simply what I average after I don't do 4x4 for weeks. 
Fairly easy centers, just cleaned out my WeiSu, surprisingly good lookahead, caffeine, good 3x3 stage, WV into J perm. The ao5 turned out to be my PB, it was 44.xy, can't remember off the top of my head.

I know this seems sketchy, call me a liar if you want to, but I seriously have no reason to fake a solve or lie about my times. All I'd be cheating is myself haha. It was honestly just a really nice solve. My previous PB was 40.37


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2014)

I believe it


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I believe it



Me, or Kennan?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Me, or Kennan?



Kennan but I believe you too... I guess...


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Me, or Kennan?



Probably me, there's not really reason to doubt you, you're fast at 4x4..

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 29, 2014)

By my calculations, L8E skip is 1 in 40,320.

So it's not THAT much less likely than a LL skip, especially if he was intentionally preserving edges while finishing the centers/cross.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Assuming you are correct, that's nearly thrice as unlikely as an LL skip.


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> Assuming you are correct, that's nearly thrice as unlikely as an LL skip.



So considering Jacob preserved some edges...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2014)

I think L8E skip is be 1/(15*13*11*9*7*5*3) = 1/2027025. So about half as likely as a pyraminx scramble that only affects the tips. Obviously preserving some edges would increase this a lot.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 30, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I think L8E skip is be 1/(15*13*11*9*7*5*3) = 1/2027025. So about half as likely as a pyraminx scramble that only affects the tips. Obviously preserving some edges would increase this a lot.



Shouldn't it be more likely than that due to the fact that it doesn't matter where each of the 8 edges is? (Maybe multiply by 8! ?)

EDIT: Something is telling me it isn't that simple, but I can't think right now


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 30, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Shouldn't it be more likely than that due to the fact that it doesn't matter where each of the 8 edges is? (Maybe multiply by 8! ?)
> 
> EDIT: Something is telling me it isn't that simple, but I can't think right now


No he should be right, there are 16 wings, the first doesn't matter, the second has a 1/15 chance of being the matching wing, etc.
But assuming he didn't have parity it should also be divided by 4, right?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 30, 2014)

Username said:


> I thought I was the only one using that alg


I use it too.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 30, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> Assuming you are correct, that's nearly thrice as unlikely as an LL skip.





kclejeune said:


> So considering Jacob preserved some edges...





qqwref said:


> I think L8E skip is be 1/(15*13*11*9*7*5*3) = 1/2027025. So about half as likely as a pyraminx scramble that only affects the tips. Obviously preserving some edges would increase this a lot.



There were already 1 or two solved that I saw in centers, plus I did last cross edge differently to get 2 more...

Still, wow.

Edit: Wow, I just got 2 solves in with sub-10 cross+centers.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 30, 2014)

wow so cool

6.21 with F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F' as LL


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 30, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> wow so cool
> 
> 6.21 with F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U *F'* as LL



Fixed


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 30, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Fixed



Whoops lol


----------



## cc9tough (Jan 30, 2014)

Got a couple 5x5 PB's today

Avg of 5: 2:03.66
Avg of 12: 2:08.11

Hopefully I can get sub 2 soon


----------



## kcl (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeeee

Average: 1.70
Best: 0.88
Worst: 2.20

1: (1.06)U F' U2 R' F R U2
2: 1.43F R F' U' F R' F2
3: 1.95F' U' F R F' R F2 U2 R'
4: (2.20)U R' U2 F2 R' U R2 U F
5: 1.72R2 U' R' F U' F' R F' R'


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 30, 2014)

Just got a new pb single, 19.27 on 3x3


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2014)

PB ao50, no time for 44 more solves, might do it later, considering a bad average of 50+this one would be pb ao100

number of times: 58/58
best time: 1.94
worst time: 6.53


best avg5: 2.99 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 3.43 (σ = 0.54)
*best avg50: 3.65 (σ = 0.61)*
session avg: 3.73 (σ = 0.66)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> There were already 1 or two solved that I saw in centers, plus I did last cross edge differently to get 2 more...
> 
> Still, wow.
> 
> Edit: Wow, I just got 2 solves in with sub-10 cross+centers.



So you solved 4 noncross edges during centres/last cross edge yet consider it an l8e skip? I think an l8e skip is perfectably legitimate, I've had 5 of the last 3 edges skip once, and you do significantly more 4x4 than me, so I had little doubt you had an l8e skip.

But if you forced 4 edges, presumably 3-4+moves per edge, I'm surprised you got a 21 . Doing normal 323 pairing, each edge averages out to be 3-4 moves, so it sounds like only a slightly lucky solve. Slightly lucky 21... gj I guess?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 30, 2014)

49.47 4x4 single...


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:23.47
worst time: 2:02.32

current mo3: 1:42.76 (σ = 16.73)
best mo3: 1:37.65 (σ = 14.95)

current avg5: 1:47.01 (σ = 9.38)
best avg5: 1:47.01 (σ = 9.38)

session avg: 1:47.01 (σ = 9.38)
session mean: 1:45.36

Feet PBs, from Weekly Comp


----------



## Carrot (Jan 30, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I think L8E skip is be 1/(15*13*11*9*7*5*3) = 1/2027025. So about half as likely as a pyraminx scramble that only affects the tips. Obviously preserving some edges would increase this a lot.



Some people would write that probability as 1/(15!!)


----------



## 261B (Jan 30, 2014)

I solved a 3x3 in 58 seconds.
(I've only been cubing for 5 weeks, though.)
Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 30, 2014)

2x2 Average of 12 3.78 with a 3.41 Average of 5, Before this I didn't have a sub 5

Edit: 4.90 2x2 mean of 100. Again Before this I didn't have a sub 5 average of 12.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 30, 2014)

AUFless LL skip on 4x4. It was an easy wv but didn't realize the pll skip. Was still kinda slow 1:11.xx which was fastest of the average.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

4x4

number of times: 113/113
best time: 40.12
worst time: 1:25.18

current avg5: 50.48 (σ = 3.63)
best avg5: 43.98 (σ = 1.35)

current avg12: 50.63 (σ = 3.18)
best avg12: 46.89 (σ = 2.73)

current avg50: 50.33 (σ = 4.53)
best avg50: 48.37 (σ = 2.99)

current avg100: 49.63 (σ = 4.14)
best avg100: 49.19 (σ = 3.78)

session avg: 49.44 (σ = 3.85)
session mean: 50.28

Yay sub 50 avg100


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 30, 2014)

avg of 12: 16.297

Time List:
1. 13.550 U R L' U' L U B' U' L' R' B' U' R' 
2. (9.468) U' R' B L R' L' B L' U B U' R L 
3. 19.234 U R' U L B' U' L B' L B L' U' B 
4. 19.317 R U R' U L B R L R' U' R' L R 
5. 17.127 R B R' U B' U L' B' L' B L' B' R 
6. 16.119 U B' U L' R L' U' R L' R' B U B' 
7. 13.832 U' L R L' U' B' U L R U R' L U' 
8. 16.977 B' R' B R' L B L U' B' U' L R' B 
9. 18.621 U' L R L R U B' R L R B' R' L 
10. 14.471 L R B' U R' L' B L B U R B L' 
11. (20.408) B' L R B' L' B L U B U' R' L B' 
12. 13.724 B' U L U L' R L R' L R U R U
second day of skewbing


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 30, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> So you solved 4 noncross edges during centres/last cross edge yet consider it an l8e skip? I think an l8e skip is perfectably legitimate, I've had 5 of the last 3 edges skip once, and you do significantly more 4x4 than me, so I had little doubt you had an l8e skip.
> 
> But if you forced 4 edges, presumably 3-4+moves per edge, I'm surprised you got a 21 . Doing normal 323 pairing, each edge averages out to be 3-4 moves, so it sounds like only a slightly lucky solve. Slightly lucky 21... gj I guess?



Preserving 2 of them just took an R2, and I just did a different solution to my lady cross edge (that is the same number of moves). IMO skipping 4 edges ang having super ultra easy cases for the rest is pretty lucky.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 30, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.799*, *44 moves*, 11.582tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




129135371411841261015

ULDRULURDDLUURRURDDLULLURRDLURRDLULLDRURDLUL


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 30, 2014)

wooooooo

6.35 full step

F L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 U B L2 R U2 L' B2 F2 U' L' 

y' D' R' F F
U R U' R' U y' R' U R
y' R U R2 U' R
U L' U L
L' U' L U L F' L' F
U U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

7.24 tps

My PB single was 7.08 since 6/14/11. Just about 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Erik (Jan 30, 2014)

Learned 30 EG algs in a day ^^ about time I know my 'own' method


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 30, 2014)

number of times: 101/101
best time: 6.74
worst time: 13.29

current avg5: 8.31 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 7.73 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 8.86 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 8.68 (σ = 0.93)

current avg50: 9.19 (σ = 0.78)
best avg50: 9.14 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 9.24 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 9.24 (σ = 0.74)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.73)
session mean: 9.27

54.5 mm weilong is really really good. Like weilong minus the annoyingness.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 30, 2014)

Erik said:


> Learned 30 EG algs in a day ^^ about time I know my 'own' method



 I always wandered what EG stood for...

sarcasm


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 30, 2014)

had the 54.5mm weilong for like 3 hours now and this:

6.85, 8.40, 6.79, 8.59, 7.93, (10.81), 7.53, 8.90, 8.68, (6.71), 7.36, 7.36=7.84

yeah....it's really good.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Preserving 2 of them just took an R2, and I just did a different solution to my lady cross edge (that is the same number of moves). IMO skipping 4 edges ang having super ultra easy cases for the rest is pretty lucky.



R2 would just swap the 2 edge's places doing nothing. Anyway I still have no reason not to believe, as an L8E skip seems highly reasonable. I wonder if Sebastien or Feliks or Mats have had one.

Just found it stupid that you said 8 edges skipped, but then said you forced 4 of them.


----------



## imvelox (Jan 30, 2014)

*8x8* PBs:

Mean of 3: *6:42.96*
1. 6:50.99 
2. 6:38.70[PB]
3. 6:39.20 

Also, *6:58.21* Avg5, *7:14.53* Avg12 and *7:47.07* Avg50(Including some 9:00s and many 8:00s)


----------



## EMI (Jan 30, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> R2 would just swap the 2 edge's places doing nothing. Anyway I still have no reason not to believe, as an L8E skip seems highly reasonable. I wonder if Sebastien or Feliks or Mats have had one.
> 
> Just found it stupid that you said 8 edges skipped, but then said you forced 4 of them.



*Sebastian
It wouldn't swap adjacent edges?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 30, 2014)

No.


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2014)

8 puzzle (3x3) in *0.527*, 9 moves, *17.078tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




23148765

RULULDRUL



Tied by move PB too. But then, about 20 solves later...

8 puzzle (3x3) in *0.284*, *5 moves*, *17.606tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




23146758

RULUL


----------



## EMI (Jan 30, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> No.



I was trying to say that if the two solved edges were adjacent, then an R2 would not swap them.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 30, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> R2 would just swap the 2 edge's places doing nothing. Anyway I still have no reason not to believe, as an L8E skip seems highly reasonable. I wonder if Sebastien or Feliks or Mats have had one.
> 
> Just found it stupid that you said 8 edges skipped, but then said you forced 4 of them.



The solved edges were in UR and FR, and R2 put them in a place where they wouldn't be affected by my last cross edge solution.


----------



## kcl (Jan 30, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> had the 54.5mm weilong for like 3 hours now and this:
> 
> 6.85, 8.40, 6.79, 8.59, 7.93, (10.81), 7.53, 8.90, 8.68, (6.71), 7.36, 7.36=7.84
> 
> yeah....it's really good.



woah..
I may actually need to buy this one  I was going to resist it..


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 30, 2014)

2x2 Stackmat with Ortega :O (4-5 skips in there):

(3.71), 3.05, (1.88), 2.13, 2.25 = *2.48*
(1.88), 2.13, 2.25, 3.71, (4.90+), 3.18, 3.11, 2.81, 2.80, 2.65, 3.31, 1.93 = *2.79*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 30, 2014)

Sq-1 PBs
ao5 - 46.23
ao12 - 54.84
ao100 - 1:01.74


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 30, 2014)

EMI said:


> I was trying to say that if the two solved edges were adjacent, then an R2 would not swap them.



Then why did you put a question mark?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 31, 2014)

Pyraminx

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.38
worst time: 20.65

current avg5: 9.32 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 7.10 (σ = 1.14)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 8.41 (σ = 1.50)

current avg100: 9.84 (σ = 2.62)
best avg100: 9.84 (σ = 2.62)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 31, 2014)

6.46 B U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 F U' B' U B' L' F2 D' F U F2

52 / 6.46 = 8.05 tps


----------



## maxcube (Jan 31, 2014)

wow, 3 sub 11 singles tonight

also 14.23 ao50

http://gyazo.com/9207e5f0cce1f1d41719cde7cf2202e8


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 31, 2014)

megjaminx 1:06.44 avg25

1:04.33, 1:05.06, 1:03.27, (1:01.58), 1:06.32, (1:26.64), 1:07.54, 1:08.76, 1:03.50, 1:06.25, 1:01.81, 1:10.89, 1:03.23, (1:01.12), 1:06.49, 1:09.46, 1:04.93, (1:17.74), 1:03.77, 1:10.97, 1:11.20, 1:04.42, 1:09.67, 1:08.66, 1:04.70


----------



## ottozing (Jan 31, 2014)

3x3 avg5/100 PB

stats: (hide)
number of times: 124/124
best time: 7.051
worst time: 13.437

current avg5: 9.963 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 7.660 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 9.289 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 8.576 (σ = 0.90)

current avg50: 9.400 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 9.132 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 9.267 (σ = 0.92)
best avg100: 9.262 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 9.253 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 9.323


----------



## tx789 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pyraminx pb mean of 100. Pb before this session was 8.56. Also 7.52 is sub NR. Hopefully I can get Nr pyraminx avg at my next comp.


Mean: 7.523
Average: 7.554
Best time: 1.986
Median: 7.904
Worst time: 10.059
Standard deviation: 1.647

Best average of 5: 6.038
74-78 - 5.387 7.527 (1.986) 5.201 (9.867)

Best average of 12: 6.761
41-52 - 7.812 (4.833) 5.523 9.278 5.860 (9.680) 6.705 6.082 5.788 7.773 5.268 7.524


Spoiler



1. 4.723 R' L' R' B L' B' L u
2. 8.416 U' B L' R' B' R' U L' b r l' u'
3. 7.545 R L' U B' R' L U B' r l'
4. 8.240 R B U' R U R' U' L U b' l
5. 8.071 B' U' B' R L' U R U' b
6. 5.707 U' R' L U' R B' L R l'
7. 7.790 B' R L' U' R B' U r' l'
8. 8.222 U B' L U R' L U L b r' l' u
9. 8.952 L U' B R' B R' U L b r' l u
10. 8.237 U B' L R U L R' L' r l
11. 7.553 R' B' R B' R L' U' L U' r u
12. 8.859 R' U L R' U' R' L' R' U' b' r
13. 7.169 U' R B U B' U R U' r' l'
14. 8.075 R L' B' L U' B' R r l u'
15. 5.598 R' L' B R' B' R' U r' l'
16. 6.600 U B L' B U' L' B U' b' l' u
17. 3.346 R' L R L' U L R' b r l u'
18. 7.343 B R' U L R' U L' U' u'
19. 6.615 B' L U' R L' R' U L' b r l' u
20. 8.264 R' B L' B U' R' B' b r l' u'
21. 9.227 U R' U L R B' L U b r' l u'
22. 7.988 R U R L B' U B L' U b r l'
23. 9.931 U' B' R' U L U R L' U b' l'
24. 7.106 B' L R L' U' B L' B r u
25. 9.315 L' B' R L' B R L' b r l' u
26. 9.276 U' L' U B' L' B' U' L' b r l u'
27. 7.669 U L' R' B' L B' U' R' b' r l
28. 8.171 L U R' B' U R B' U' L' U' r
29. 8.980 R L B R' L U B' L
30. 5.716 B R L' R B' R U b
31. 8.191 L U B U R' L' b r l u'
32. 6.304 R B' R B L B U' b r' u'
33. 9.333 R L' B' R L U' R L' U' b' r' l u'
34. 5.802 U L R' B' R B' U' b' l
35. 8.152 U' L B R' B L R' L r' l' u'
36. 7.678 L' U' B' U L B' U L l'
37. 6.670 U B R U B' L U' B' U' b' l
38. 9.777 R' U B R' L' B' R'
39. 7.820 L U' R' U L' R' U' L' b' r l' u
40. 8.202 B' L U L U L U r l u
41. 7.812 B L' B' R' B U L U' b r' l' u
42. 4.833 R L B' U' R' U B' L' b' l
43. 5.523 U B' L R U L U L b r' l' u
44. 9.278 B' U' R B R' U' R' b' l' u'
45. 5.860 B' U' B' L' R L' R b r l
46. 9.680 L U' B' L R' B b' l' u
47. 6.705 L R B L' U L' B' R U b'
48. 6.082 B' R B' R L R' U l
49. 5.788 B' R' U L B' U l' u
50. 7.773 U R B' R B' L' U R' U b' r' l' u
51. 5.268 R' U R U L R B' U' b r' u'
52. 7.524 B R L U L' R' U r u'
53. 9.442 R' L U B' R L B R' U' b l u'
54. 8.277 B U' L U' R' L' U' L' b r u'
55. 9.345 B U' B R B' U' R L U' b r l' u'
56. 3.097 R' L' B U' B' L r u'
57. 6.505 R U' R L' U L' B L' b r' l u'
58. 8.557 U L U B U' L B U' b l'
59. 8.981 B' U' B R U L b r' l' u'
60. 8.256 L' U B R' L' R B L' b u
61. 7.338 B U R' L B' L B l u'
62. 6.156 B R U' B L' B' U' B U' b' r u'
63. 7.427 R' U' R' L' U L' b r' u
64. 8.536 U' B L B' U' L' B b' r l' u'
65. 8.659 L U' B' R L' U' R L' U' r' l'
66. 4.893 L U L' R B U' R' L b' l' u
67. 9.693 U' R' L' B R' B R' U b' r' l u
68. 8.572 R L' U R L' U R r'
69. 9.793 U' L' U' L' B' U B' b l' u'
70. 7.989 L B' U R B R U b' r l' u
71. 5.257 R' B' L R B' R U' L b' r'
72. 10.059 B' L' U R L R B L' U' r' l
73. 8.475 R L' R' U' B' U' L' b' r' l' u'
74. 5.387 B L' U' L' B' U L' b r'
75. 7.527 B U' B' L U B U' R' r u
76. 1.986 L' R' U b' l u'
77. 5.201 B' R' L' R' B L R' b u'
78. 9.867 L' R U L' B' U R' U r l
79. 8.427 B' U R' U' L R L' r' l
80. 8.097 B' L' R' L' U' R' L U' R r' l u
81. 9.057 R' B R' L' U' L' R' L' b r l'
82. 5.394 B R' B' U' B U L' b r l' u
83. 9.275 B' L' U R' B' U' R U' r' l' u
84. 7.705 B' U L B' R B' b r' l'
85. 8.122 R' U B' U R' U' R' U b u
86. 9.160 U' R' L' B U R' U L' b' r' u
87. 9.011 R B U L R' B L' U' r
88. 5.278 L' R' L' B U B' b l
89. 8.284 U R' U L' U' B' U' L' b' u'
90. 9.391 U' R L' U B U L' b' l' u'
91. 7.645 L' B' R' B L' R' U R' b r' l u'
92. 9.047 L R' B L B R' L B U' b' u
93. 7.346 U B R U' R' L B' r l' u
94. 8.905 U L' U R' B L' U' L' b r l u'
95. 4.399 B L R U' B' R' L' U' r' l u'
96. 7.051 L' R' U' B R' U R L' l'
97. 7.066 B' R' B' R U' B L R b r'
98. 5.723 L' B R' U B' R U L b' l' u
99. 5.471 L' R' B' R' U' L' U L b' r
100. 8.467 B' U' L' B U' B' U' B' L' b' r l'


----------



## NZCuber (Jan 31, 2014)

Archived about three different sub-10 second times on the skewb. (7.33, 8.14, 8.69)
Also archived multiple sub-20 second averages of 5. Best being 17.16.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2014)

NZCuber said:


> Archived about three different sub-10 second times on the skewb. (7.33, 8.14, 8.69)
> Also archived multiple sub-20 second averages of 5. Best being 17.16.



Do you mean achieved?


----------



## NZCuber (Jan 31, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Do you mean achieved?



Sorry I always seem to make that mistake.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 31, 2014)

More 3x3 PB's (This time avg50/100)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.043
worst time: 12.536

current avg5: 8.793 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 8.130 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 9.565 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 8.642 (σ = 0.63)

current avg50: 9.334 (σ = 0.84)
best avg50: 8.941 (σ = 0.75) [zomg sub 9]

current avg100: 9.140 (σ = 0.84)
best avg100: 9.140 (σ = 0.84)

session avg: 9.140 (σ = 0.84)
session mean: 9.180


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 31, 2014)

Cameron's stuff cause he was lazy to find this thread doe.

number of times: 238/238
best time: 6.69
worst time: 17.93

current avg5: 11.21 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 10.20 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 11.27 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 10.87 (σ = 1.16)

current avg50: 11.94 (σ = 1.30)
best avg50: 11.70 (σ = 1.53)

current avg100: 11.96 (σ = 1.34)
best avg100: 11.96 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 12.12 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 12.11

3x3, with like a lot of luck and yea stuff.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 31, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> blahblahblah im richie



go away richie

Long post because I was too lazy to post accomplishments from last few days.

First: All EG-1 algs sub-1. I'll upload a video soon. I'll just hope my stackmatting was correct, framecounting would take wayyyy too long.



Spoiler: Alg times



In order of the algorithms on Anthony's page. (not that all my algs are still from there or anything, but that's just where I first got them from and I already had a document set up in that order so yeah.)

Sunes: 0.80, 0.94, 0.97, 0.94, 0.78, 0.9
Anti-sunes: 0.94, 0.94, 0.94, 0.93, 0.80, 0.94
Ts: 0.88, 0.97, 0.69, 0.75, 0.78, 0.93
Ls: 0.88, 0.84, okay I lost the rest of my times somehow so I guess I'll just have to wait until the video...



Accomplishment #2: Successfully removed some stupid spamming malware from my computer using an online guide that got me to download 4 different anti-malware programs and restart my computer twice... Hopefully it's gone for good now though. 

Accomplishment #3: Awesome, very long 3x3 session that went until 11:30 at night or something (and I was already very tired.) By about 150 solves my solutions were getting bad and my WeiLong felt really loose and horrible... then I somehow managed to break my average of 12 PB and get an awesome single. 

number of times: 238/238
best time: 6.69
worst time: 17.93

current avg5: 11.21 (σ = 0.30)
*best avg5: 10.20 (σ = 0.08)*

(8.41), 10.25, 10.25, (14.75), 10.11 = 10.20 average of 5

current avg12: 11.27 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 10.87 (σ = 1.16)

11.28, 11.97, (6.69), 11.75, 11.81, 10.65, 12.18, 8.41, 10.25, 10.25, (14.75), 10.11 = 10.87 *PB* average of 12

current avg50: 11.94 (σ = 1.30)
best avg50: 11.70 (σ = 1.53)

9.97, 12.08, 11.18, 10.15, 10.90, (7.93), 11.27, 10.78, 14.65, (15.93), 13.08, 10.66, 13.13, 12.38, 9.65, 10.03, 9.91, 10.84, 12.19, 13.00, 10.56, (15.65), 12.68, 14.41, 10.56, 15.11, 13.38, 10.93, 12.71, 11.38, (7.97), (15.13), 14.28, 12.80, 10.34, 12.00, 12.55, 11.97, 11.28, 11.97, (6.69), 11.75, 11.81, 10.65, 12.18, 8.41, 10.25, 10.25, 14.75, 10.11 *PB* average of 50

current avg100: 11.96 (σ = 1.34)
best avg100: 11.96 (σ = 1.34)

11.52, 13.41, (8.93), 10.93, 10.97, 9.96, 10.28, 9.93, 13.50, 12.34, 12.18, 14.38, 11.94, 12.38, 11.88, 10.19, (15.13), 12.46, 11.13, 11.09, (15.05), 13.18, 13.59, 11.09, 11.05, (8.90), 10.16, 12.91, 11.19, 12.15, 13.46, 11.03, (16.41), 14.91, 12.56, 11.77, 13.90, 11.96, 11.80, 14.06, 10.44, 14.19, 11.13, 10.50, 12.09, 10.71, 12.33, 11.47, (7.27), 13.00, (9.25), 11.11, 11.81, 13.84, 14.80, 9.65, 10.27, 12.52, 11.09, 11.21, 13.55, 13.69, 11.78, 12.19, 12.63, 14.03, 10.69, 13.88, 10.66, 12.61, 11.09, 9.71, 14.43, 13.03, 11.08, 11.11, 12.05, 11.72, 13.11, 14.75, 11.69, 10.90, 10.86, 13.75, 11.88, 10.13, 9.77, (15.53), 9.78, 11.43, (7.94), 11.72, 11.80, 11.50, 11.22, 12.94, 13.46, 11.36, (17.93), 10.97 = 11.96 *PB* average of 100

session avg: 12.12 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 12.11



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 11.18 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 L' U B' D U2 F' R' U R2 D2 L U
2. 11.52 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F R' B R D2 L B R2 U' R'
3. 13.41 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U F' D' L F2 R L F' R B2 D'
4. 8.93 U F2 D U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B R U' F2 U' R' L' B2 D L'
5. 10.93 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R B2 U' F' D B' L' F R' L' U'
6. 10.97 B2 F2 D F2 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U F' L D' R L F2 D' L' B' F'
7. 9.96 U R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L F L' D L' B L' B' F2 L'
8. 10.28 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U B' D F2 R2 U2 F R L' B' F' U'
9. 9.93 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 L' F R B' D' B2 F' U2 B2 U L'
10. 13.50 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R' B' D R U L' D2 R' F L U'
11. 12.34 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B' D2 L F U' F L B' U R2 U'
12. 12.18 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 L' F2 R2 B F' R F L D'
13. 14.38 F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' B U2 R2 L' D' L U2 L'
14. 11.94 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 R' F U B D2 L' U2
15. 12.38 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B' R' L' D2 F' R F L' D' U'
16. 11.88 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L B U R2 U L2 F L F D'
17. 10.19 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 D U2 F R2 L' D2 L2 B2 F R2 F2 R U
18. 15.13 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R' L2 B U' R2 D2 U' B' D' F2 L'
19. 12.46 U2 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R F' D2 F U2 F D' F R B' U
20. 11.13 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R' B2 D U B' D F2 R B' D2 U2
21. 11.09 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R' U' L' D R2 U2 B' L2 D L2
22. 15.05 D' B2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D U' R' F2 D' B R2 D' R' L D2 R' U2
23. 13.18 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 U R' D2 B D2 R2 F2 D L' B' D2
24. 13.59 L2 D U R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' U' R2 U F R2 L' D' R'
25. 11.09 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U L' B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B D F' R'
26. 11.05 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L' U R' U2 B L' B' D2 R2 D' U
27. 8.90 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 D R' D R2 B' U2 R' U2
28. 10.16 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' L' D2 F' L' D2 B' D B' U2 B' L'
29. 12.91 L2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 U' B2 R' F L F2 U' L D2 F L U'
30. 11.19 D R2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L D R L U R B' D2 R D
31. 12.15 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R B' F L' U' R F2 R2 D2 L2 U'
32. 13.46 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D L2 B' D F R' F' L B D U F' U'
33. 11.03 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' U' F' L D' F D2 F2 R' F D U2
34. 16.41 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L' D' F2 L2 F R' L' D2 U F U'
35. 14.91 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 F R' U2 B R' F D U L2 F2 U'
36. 12.56 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B U' R2 L' U' R2 D' F U2
37. 11.77 B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 U F2 U B R F2 R2 F L D' F2 R2 F
38. 13.90 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' U L'
39. 11.96 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U F2 U R D2 L B F D U' F'
40. 11.80 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 U' R' D2 B' F R B2
41. 14.06 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B' L U2 R U' B U' F D L U
42. 10.44 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 R2 D' F L' D' L B U2 B' D2 B U2
43. 14.19 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F U F R B' F U2 L D2 L U
44. 11.13 B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D B' U' F' D' R' U' L' U2 B2 U2
45. 10.50 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L U2 R F' L2 U B2 D2 R U L2
46. 12.09 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U R2 L2 D U' F' L U R L' B' D2 F' D B F'
47. 10.71 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B' F' U' B L B D R L F' D'
48. 12.33 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R D2 B' U' F D R2 L' U' F U2
49. 11.47 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L F U R F U2 F' D' F U'
50. 7.27 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L F2 R' F D' B D L B R2 U
51. 13.00 U F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R' U2 F' R B' R' B' D' B2 D' U'
52. 9.25 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B' F2 U' R' L2 B2 D' B' R L2 D2
53. 11.11 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R' F2 U B2 D' B L U R L
54. 11.81 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F U R' U2 R' D' U' B2 U' F'
55. 13.84 F2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F R' D' B' D B' D' L2
56. 14.80 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 L' D U2 L U2 L2 B' R U2 R2
57. 9.65 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U R' L F L' D L2 D' F2 L2 U'
58. 10.27 F2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 B U' R D' U L U B2 F2 U2
59. 12.52 D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' B D L2 B2 U R B2 F R' U2
60. 11.09 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L U2 F L U2 R U' B2 R' D2
61. 11.21 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R F D' U B F2 U F' R2 F U'
62. 13.55 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' B' L D' B2 F' L D2 U2 L F' D'
63. 13.69 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D B2 L2 D' B' R2 D2 L' F U
64. 11.78 B2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' U F2 U2 R2 D' R D2 B' L U'
65. 12.19 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F R D' U'
66. 12.63 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R' B L2 D R2 L B U' B2 F2
67. 14.03 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F L2 U F2 L' B R2 L2 U' F' D'
68. 10.69 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R D U2 F L2 U' R L' F U R'
69. 13.88 F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 U' R L2 F' L D L2 D R' L2 D' U'
70. 10.66 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' B U F' D2 U R2 F D' F
71. 12.61 B2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R' D B R' F R B2 R U L'
72. 11.09 L2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 F' U' R2 F2 D' B' D' U'
73. 9.71 F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U R2 L2 D' R' D U2 R L2 F R F L2 B D'
74. 14.43 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F' U2 F2 U' B' F2 L D B' D
75. 13.03 U B2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 F' R' D B' F R D2 U'
76. 11.08 R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 L F R' U' L D' R' B2 L' U'
77. 11.11 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U B F2 L F2 U' R2 D F D B U'
78. 12.05 L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D B' L2 D R L' B D R U
79. 11.72 D' F2 U L2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D U2 B' R L U2 R B L'
80. 13.11 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U L D2 R2 L' U' F' U' B2 R' F'
81. 14.75 B2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 U B R2 U2 F' R U L' D F R2 L'
82. 11.69 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L D R' D' B U' L U2 L F' R
83. 10.90 D2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U R' U2 L F D' R2 F' R2 U' F L
84. 10.86 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U B2 L' D' R U F' U' R2 U'
85. 13.75 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F' D R B U' R' F2 D F L' D
86. 11.88 U F2 L2 D F2 U F2 U R2 U' R' D2 L U L' B' R2 U2 R' U2
87. 10.13 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F R' F2 R2 L U B' R U2 B2
88. 9.77 L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D B' L' D B U2 F2 U R' B2 U2
89. 15.53 D' R2 F2 D' U' R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F L2 U' B' R F U L B2 D U2
90. 9.78 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' F2 D' B L2 U2 R' F R' U'
91. 11.43 D R2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R U B L2 D' U2 F' U2 L' U'
92. 7.94 U2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U L' F D2 R' D B' L B' U B' U2
93. 11.72 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L U2 B' R D2 U' R' U' R2 B D
94. 11.80 D' L2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' D' B F U' F D2 L' B' F' D
95. 11.50 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R L' U' L2 B' F' L' B2 U L2 D2
96. 11.22 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R B L F' L2 U' L' B' F2 D2 U'
97. 12.94 D2 F2 D F2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L F' D U R B F2 R' D2
98. 13.46 D' B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R U' B D F2 U B' U' F L
99. 11.36 L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B L B' U' B' R' U' F2 D F U
100. 17.93 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B' R' U' B2 L' F' U' B2 L F' L2
101. 10.97 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 L F' U R2 U2 B' L F2 D R
102. 13.83 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F' U' R F L2 B D2 B2 L2 D F'
103. 12.41 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D2 F2 L' D' R' B2 U R F U2 R' F
104. 12.28 U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B D R' U B' L U2 R' D B2 D'
105. 10.44 D2 B2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B' L' B2 R' D U' L U L' B' R
106. 12.68 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 F' U L' D' F L F2 R' L' B L'
107. 12.50 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L D B' R' B2 D R F2 U L'
108. 10.30 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U L2 U L2 U' F D' L D' B2 F D L D L2 U2
109. 14.11 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 D F2 L' D B2 L2 B R' L' U L2 B U2
110. 11.30 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R D' B' U2 F' L D R' U' B2 F'
111. 11.44 F2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F R B2 L B2 L2 D' U' B D2 R'
112. 12.84 D R2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L' F2 R B2 L' F' L B' R U'
113. 12.50 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 B' L U2 B U F2 U2 R' F2 U
114. 12.69 U L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' R' D' L' U R B2 L' U' F D'
115. 11.25 L2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F U L D U2 R F2 U B' D F2
116. 14.21 B2 D B2 D F2 D U R2 D' L2 U' B' R D2 R' F R2 U F R2 B2 U'
117. 14.15 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D U2 F2 L F2 L' D R2 F D' B R' D'
118. 14.13 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F L' F' L' B U L B' U' R U'
119. 13.94 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D B' L' B R' L F' R2 L2 F' L
120. 13.80 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R' D2 B L2 B2 D L2 F L B'
121. 13.08 F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 R' B L2 F2 R' F L D' R' D' U'
122. 9.83 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D B D R' U R2 U R U2 F2 D' U'
123. 12.11 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 L F' L' D R' D2 F2 U R2 B'
124. 12.50 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' R2 F' R D' F R F R2 L
125. 14.72 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 R U B' F' D B F2 R2 L' U'
126. 12.09 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 D L B' F2 D F R' U2 R2 F' R
127. 11.63 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 R' B L2 F2 R' F D2 L' B F2 U'
128. 12.21 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 U L2 U' B' D' B' F R U2 B' U' R' U2
129. 13.05 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D U' B L D' F2 R U2 R2 B R U2
130. 13.15 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D' U' F2 L2 F' R B2 D L F U B' D U F
131. 13.40 F2 U B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D F2 R F2 U2 L B U' B L B' D U2
132. 14.40 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B L F2 U' B' F' D B' R2 B U2
133. 13.52 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' R' U2 L U F' L2 D' R B' U F
134. 11.81 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U' B2 U' B F U2 R D U2
135. 11.59 R2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L F L D' U' R U2 F D' R' L'
136. 14.44 L2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D U' F R B2 U2 F' D F2 U B U' F'
137. 11.47 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 R B2 L' D2 F' D' B2 D'
138. 14.75 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L' U' L' U' R' D' L' B' R2 U2
139. 11.81 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L B R U' R' F2 U2 R' B2 L F'
140. 9.97 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' F L B D L' U2 F2 R F2 L'
141. 13.88 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 F' R' D2 U R' D L U' R2
142. 13.86 U' R2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R B F' L' F L2 B2 D' R2 D U
143. 11.52 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' B' U' L D B' L' B2 R' L2 B' U2
144. 12.90 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L' B' U2 F L B2 R' D' R2 D'
145. 14.86 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D U' R2 L2 U' B U' B2 U' F' U' L' F' U' R' D
146. 12.22 D2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U L B2 F' L' F2 R' F L D' U'
147. 13.81 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 F' U' B' R B' U2 L2 D L' F' U
148. 12.00 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B' R' U2 B' L2 D B U' B' R' U2
149. 11.91 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B' R U2 L B F U2 L' D2 B2
150. 12.08 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B' R2 L' U R2 F' U' F' U2
151. 12.46 R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B D U' R' B2 U R D L U'
152. 11.88 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D L2 F2 U F2 L' D2 B' L2 F' R L2 B L2 D2
153. 13.81 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' F L2 U2 F2 L D B R
154. 11.55 B2 L2 D' B2 D' U' L2 F2 D' L2 B D2 L' U' B U2 R' D2 L2 D
155. 13.55 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F L' U2 L U2 L B R D L2 U'
156. 11.47 L2 D F2 R2 D2 U L2 D U R' U2 R' D F' R D F' D
157. 11.34 U R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L F D U R L' F' L2 F' D2
158. 12.97 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F' L F2 D' L2 F R L' U L
159. 11.53 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U B2 L' B D R' D2 L' U B2 F D U'
160. 12.65 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R B' R L B2 F' D2 R' B D' F2 U'
161. 14.58 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 R U2 L2 U' F' U B R' U2 L2 D
162. 14.38 D L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 B L2 D' L' B' R' B' L' B2 F'
163. 11.55 L2 B2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R D B2 F R' F L' D2 B' D'
164. 12.81 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 U F' U2 F2 D' R F' U
165. 9.66 U F2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F' R D' B' U2 R' F' D' B L
166. 10.63 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 R' L2 F' U2 R D' B2 R' F'
167. 13.18 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' L D L2 D' U2 F' R' L D2 U F'
168. 9.11 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D U R F' D' B F' L2 U' R U2 R2
169. 12.81 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D' U' R' D F D2 U R2 B' R2 U L
170. 10.78 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R B' L2 D2 R2 F U' R2 L F'
171. 11.72 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F R U' L2 F U' B2 F D F'
172. 13.36 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U B' L' D2 R2 U L D B' D' R' U'
173. 9.97 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L' F2 R U B R' L D L' B
174. 12.08 D F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 R F' L' B' L' F U F' D' B
175. 11.18 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R' U B' D2 R' B' R' U' R L2 U2
176. 10.15 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B R' D2 B2 U L B' F D' F2 U2
177. 10.90 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 L' U2 R2 L' D' F' U' L B2 L2 U'
178. 7.93 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R D2 F D' B' R' B2 D F2 R2 U2
179. 11.27 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B' D2 U R B' F2 U L' B2 R
180. 10.78 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U' L' D2 U R2 F' L U' F' D' F' U
181. 14.65 R2 U' R2 D U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D F' U R D' U' R2 B' R2 L2 B2 L'
182. 15.93 D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 D B2 F2 D L2 B' D L' U2 R' L' B D F' R2 U'
183. 13.08 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 D B' L2 U F R D' R' L' B R' F'
184. 10.66 D B2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' R F D F2 R L2 D F' U' R U
185. 13.13 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D U' L' F2 U2 B' R' L' D' B R' D
186. 12.38 F2 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U F' R' U R' L D' L2 D U2 F L2
187. 9.65 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U' L' U' F R' L2 B L2 D2 F2 D
188. 10.03 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' F2 D R' F2 R D' U F
189. 9.91 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B' U' L' B F2 U' R D' L2 U'
190. 10.84 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F' D U R' B R' U' R U R
191. 12.19 R2 L2 U' B2 D U F2 L2 B2 R' B' U' B F U B D2 R2 D' R'
192. 13.00 D L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' F U F2 L F2 D' B' F' R2 D'
193. 10.56 B2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L F L2
194. 15.65 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L F' R' L B' L' F L2 D' B U'
195. 12.68 D B2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' B D' F' R' L F' D' F' L2 U'
196. 14.41 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F' D F R U2 B' U2 F U R2 U2
197. 10.56 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' B2 R D' B2 U B' U2 F R' D'
198. 15.11 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 L U R D F L U2 R B' R2
199. 13.38 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U L2 F R L' B' D' F R' U R' L' D2
200. 10.93 D B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 U' L2 B U2 L2 U' B2 F' U' L' U R' U'
201. 12.71 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R F L2 B' U2 R B' R2 B2 U
202. 11.38 D' R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 U F D B2 R2 B2 R' B L2 B
203. 7.97 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F' R' F D' B U' R2 D' R2 D2 R U2
204. 15.13 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B' L U2 B' U2 L B U' F R'
205. 14.28 L2 D2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F' D' R' D L U B' F2 R' L' U
206. 12.80 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D U R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' B' L D R2 B' L' B2 D2 L
207. 10.34 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F' R2 B U' R' B R' B' R' L' D U'
208. 12.00 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U R' D F' L F L' F2 R B' F' U'
209. 12.55 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D R D' B2 D2 F2 L F' U' R' B'
210. 11.97 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 B L B L F' U' F' L' B' D'
211. 11.28 B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B F' D R2 U2 B R B' L2 U'
212. 11.97 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U L B2 R' U2 L2 F D' L2 B U2
213. 6.69 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U B2 D' F R2 L' U B R2 B D L D'
214. 11.75 D R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 F' D' B F R' F' L B2 D B2 U'
215. 11.81 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R' U' F D2 B' U' B2 R' U2 R2 U'
216. 10.65 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D R U' F' R2 B D F2 D' R' D'
217. 12.18 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 D L2 U R B D2 R2 F2 R L2 F2 D' B
*218. 8.41 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F D' U2 F2 U' R D2 U' L2 F L'
219. 10.25 B2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B U F2 L' D F R F' R2 D
220. 10.25 F2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R' B' F' U L2 D R' D' B2 L U2
221. 14.75 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 D' L D L2 U2 F' R L' D' B' L' U
222. 10.11 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R B' R' U' F D2 R' D2 F' D2 U2*
223. 15.31 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D F L' B U2 B2 D U' F2 R F2 U2
224. 12.56 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' U' F D R' F' U' L' U L'
225. 12.40 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' F' R B' L B' F' R' B2 L2 U2
226. 12.63 B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' B' L' F2 U2 R' B' D2 L U' R2
227. 10.93 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' R' F2 D B' L2 F R2 U' F2 D
228. 12.78 B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R L B' L' U' B2 U' F L' U' R
229. 10.47 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F R U B2 R' L2 D' R B' D2
230. 11.50 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U L' U L2 F L' U2 R2 U F' L'
231. 12.18 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L F2 D2 L' U B' R2 U2 F2 L' U'
232. 11.03 D L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F' D F D2 R' F' U2 F' D2 L U'
233. 12.11 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' D2 R B2 R L' U B D2 U2
234. 13.28 F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 U L' B' F L2 U2 R' F' D B2 F2
235. 15.28 B2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 F' L' D2 L' F' U' R2 B' R' L D'
236. 15.34 F2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' D R B L2 F R' D U' B'
237. 12.33 F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B' D' R' F L2 D F' L F L' D2
238. 9.72 D B2 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U F' U2 L U2 L F2 L2 B2 D



Anyway the 6.69 is 0.17 away from my PB. It was fullstep but really lucky. Will reconstruct with video. (Yeah, all of this was on video. )

Edit: 

213. 6.69 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U B2 D' F R2 L' U B R2 B D L D'

x' inspection
D U' R' U R' F (6) x-cross
y U R' U' R U' R' U R (8/14) F2L #2
y' L' U L (3/17) F2L #3
U' F' U' F U' R U R' (8/25) F2L #4
r U R' U R U2 r' (7/32) OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (14/46) J-perm PLL

46 moves/6.69 seconds = 6.88 tps 

That's like, actually good tps!  Probably TPS PB by a lot.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 31, 2014)

Pyraminx PB avg of 12 and 5. Avg of 5 is in bold

Average of 5: 6.39

Average of 12: 7.45
*1. 5.76 L B' U R' L R L R' l r 
2. 6.56 B R' U' L' R L U l' r' b 
3. 6.87 U R L' B U L B' L U r b 
4. 8.71 R U L R' B R' L' r' b 
5. 5.26 U R B' L R' L' R' B l' r' u'* 
6. 9.48 U R L U' R' L B U' l' r' u' 
7. 7.40 R U' L' B' U' L U R' l u' 
8. (4.30) L R L' B U' B' U' r b u' 
9. 8.43 B U R L B' U R l r b u' 
10. 9.54 U R' L' R' U' L R' l r' b' u 
11. (13.91) U' B' L U' B' U L U' l' b 
12. 6.52 U B L R' L U R' B' l u


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 31, 2014)

39.61, 38.36, 32.88, (40.50), (32.38) = 36.95

32.38 D2 F f2 u L2 U' F' u2 f2 B U D F' R D' r2 L U' B R B U u' R2 B' F2 R2 D r2 F' D2 f2 F' D R' U' L2 u L' U


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 31, 2014)

got a 4:04 on 7x7 higames which makes me top30 but idk why the time wasn't saved </3


----------



## uvafan (Jan 31, 2014)

4x4 39.49 avg5 and 42.85 avg12 with counting 55 lol
But sub40 avg5!!!!!!! 
Being in the zone is fun.

Got my first sub50 avg5 in late November, I wonder how long until my first sub30 avg5?


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 31, 2014)

number of times: 150/150
best time: 5.86
worst time: 21.70

current avg5: 12.06 (σ = 1.88)
best avg5: 9.32 (σ = 0.92)

current avg12: 12.54 (σ = 2.33)
best avg12: 10.40 (σ = 1.40)

current avg100: 12.84 (σ = 2.65)
best avg100: 12.68 (σ = 2.65)

session avg: 13.00 (σ = 2.63)
session mean: 13.05

third day of doing the skewb  All pb's but single.


----------



## TDM (Jan 31, 2014)

2x2 at school: 3.60 PB Ao12.
E: Not an accomplishment, but I've just noticed my 3x3 and Pyra PB singles are both 9.23


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 31, 2014)

More Pyra, beat my PB avg of 5 again. 

Average of 5: 5.70
1. (8.97) L' B L R' U' R' B' u' 
2. 6.16 L' U R' U R U R' L r b' 
3. 4.63 U' L R B L' R' B' L' r' 
4. (4.17) U L' R B L' R' U L r b 
5. 6.32 L B U' B L B' L R' B l' u


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 31, 2014)

11.83 3x3 single! Relatively easy cross, my look ahead was spot on and the F2l pretty easy and fluid. And of course: J Perm


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 31, 2014)

53.54, 51.05, 45.82, (57.53), (42.81) = 50.14 megaminx avg5

First really good avg5 in forever, and also 3rd best single. 

I believe my first counting sub-46, as well.


----------



## spitcuba (Jan 31, 2014)

Average of 5: 25.37
1. 25.89 R u' R U2 u F2 f' L' u D' U' R2 u' L2 B2 u' R U' D u' L' D B r' L U2 u2 F D' B' L2 U2 R' L f2 L2 u2 F2 U' f2 
2. (22.97) u F' R' D' R2 f u f2 R2 F2 u' R F u' U' B2 r' B' U' r u' r' D2 u U R2 L2 f2 L U R2 r2 D' u2 f R2 u r U2 f' 
3. (27.89) F B2 U' u' F D L U2 L u F r' B f2 R' r' U' B' U u' B2 r' L F B r2 u2 f2 F' u D' U2 F2 B2 R f B2 U' L2 R 
4. 26.19 f2 L' f U L2 B F u' U r2 L' u' r' B F U2 f D' R D2 B2 L2 u2 B r2 f L2 U2 F' U R2 D2 B' r' f' r f' U f' F 
5. 24.03 L2 u' U2 F U r2 R' D u B' r' U L F' f R2 f2 R2 r2 U2 R' F' R f2 L2 U2 D' f F D' f' D' L U' B2 D L2 f R2 f2


Average of 12: 26.51
1. (29.49) L u D2 U2 f R' u' f2 r D' f B r' L R' F2 D2 U2 r2 R U' R2 u r' B R2 f' L f B' U D2 f2 D' B2 R2 f' L F B 
2. 28.14 L' r2 B2 u' R r' u U2 R f2 R2 B2 u U' D' f2 u U2 L' f' D2 f F L' r R2 u' F' U' L2 u2 U' R' r' u2 B' F' L' r2 R' 
3. 25.89 R u' R U2 u F2 f' L' u D' U' R2 u' L2 B2 u' R U' D u' L' D B r' L U2 u2 F D' B' L2 U2 R' L f2 L2 u2 F2 U' f2 
4. (22.97) u F' R' D' R2 f u f2 R2 F2 u' R F u' U' B2 r' B' U' r u' r' D2 u U R2 L2 f2 L U R2 r2 D' u2 f R2 u r U2 f' 
5. 27.89 F B2 U' u' F D L U2 L u F r' B f2 R' r' U' B' U u' B2 r' L F B r2 u2 f2 F' u D' U2 F2 B2 R f B2 U' L2 R 
6. 26.19 f2 L' f U L2 B F u' U r2 L' u' r' B F U2 f D' R D2 B2 L2 u2 B r2 f L2 U2 F' U R2 D2 B' r' f' r f' U f' F 
7. 24.03 L2 u' U2 F U r2 R' D u B' r' U L F' f R2 f2 R2 r2 U2 R' F' R f2 L2 U2 D' f F D' f' D' L U' B2 D L2 f R2 f2 
8. 27.60 R f' u2 D' U' L' D' F' R' B2 U2 R F r B' R' f2 L2 B2 U2 B2 r2 f2 U' F2 L2 U u D2 R' r B2 D f2 u R' f' U B' f 
9. 25.20 r2 F U2 u2 L' f2 R D2 F u2 r2 f' u2 r F' r2 F' R2 f B' L' R' F r2 L' D2 f U B' L f2 R' U2 L' r2 F' u2 F' r2 D 
10. 26.83 R B2 R2 B2 L2 R B' U2 D2 f2 r2 D' u U f D' r' f B' F' r2 R D' L F2 u R D' U F' L R B F' r2 B2 R D2 F2 R' 
11. 27.23 D2 F r' u' r B' D2 U2 L' u2 L u f r2 B' R U' F' L r2 R B2 R F' R2 r D' f2 u' B' D F' f2 u2 B u2 L2 f R f' 
12. 26.12 U F2 U' L B U F' B' f2 U r' R' L2 D' B D2 f2 U2 r' U u f' D U L R' U2 u L D2 u' f2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R L' F


Got really lucky with parities + my new AoSu is just really good


----------



## Username (Jan 31, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> Average of 5: 25.37
> 1. 25.89 R u' R U2 u F2 f' L' u D' U' R2 u' L2 B2 u' R U' D u' L' D B r' L U2 u2 F D' B' L2 U2 R' L f2 L2 u2 F2 U' f2
> 2. (22.97) u F' R' D' R2 f u f2 R2 F2 u' R F u' U' B2 r' B' U' r u' r' D2 u U R2 L2 f2 L U R2 r2 D' u2 f R2 u r U2 f'
> 3. (27.89) F B2 U' u' F D L U2 L u F r' B f2 R' r' U' B' U u' B2 r' L F B r2 u2 f2 F' u D' U2 F2 B2 R f B2 U' L2 R
> ...



WHAT THE I DON'T EVEN


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> Average of 5: 25.37
> 1. 25.89 R u' R U2 u F2 f' L' u D' U' R2 u' L2 B2 u' R U' D u' L' D B r' L U2 u2 F D' B' L2 U2 R' L f2 L2 u2 F2 U' f2
> 2. (22.97) u F' R' D' R2 f u f2 R2 F2 u' R F u' U' B2 r' B' U' r u' r' D2 u U R2 L2 f2 L U R2 r2 D' u2 f R2 u r U2 f'
> 3. (27.89) F B2 U' u' F D L U2 L u F r' B f2 R' r' U' B' U u' B2 r' L F B r2 u2 f2 F' u D' U2 F2 B2 R f B2 U' L2 R
> ...



Good lord this is crazy.. No sup 30 :O


----------



## uvafan (Jan 31, 2014)

wtf 41.59 PB avg12, PB at the start of the day was 44.2x. 
41.79	D2 U' Rw Fw2 D B2 U' Fw' D2 Rw2 Fw D2 R' D2 B2 L F D Fw2 R' D2 B' Fw' L' Fw' L B2 Fw2 Uw2 D' B F2 L U Fw2 U2 R' D U2 F'
41.84	B' U L' F R U2 D' F' R2 Uw' Rw' Uw' D L' Fw' Uw' B' L' Fw2 B U' R2 Fw2 B2 D B2 L2 F' L2 Uw2 L2 Fw F' L' D' B Rw F' Fw2 U'
36.91	B2 Rw2 L' D2 F2 Fw2 Uw' Fw U' D Fw2 U Uw L Rw U' Fw D U Fw U' Uw' Fw2 L' Fw R' U' F' Uw' B2 U L2 Uw U2 R2 Uw2 L2 B L2 Uw'
39.52	D' L Uw2 U' Rw' L B L R Uw2 D' U2 Fw' Rw U2 B L' D' Uw' R2 L' Rw U2 R L F' D' R' D2 Rw U' L R B R2 U2 Fw' U' D R'
44.73	Fw B L2 R' Rw2 U2 D2 L R' F2 D2 Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw2 R2 F2 R' F' D' Uw' Rw L2 D' Fw U' B' Fw2 R2 Fw' Rw U' L' D Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F Fw' Rw
39.82	B' F' Rw F' U' Uw' R2 Uw R' Fw' R Fw' Rw' R2 Fw R L Rw F' R' Rw F' R' D' L' Fw' Uw Fw2 F2 D L Fw' B' F2 U2 L Uw' D' L2 Fw
45.65	U Rw L' D' F Uw2 L2 B U' R' Uw2 R Uw2 B' R' U B' U R2 Rw' Fw2 U' L U2 B2 L Fw2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' L' F U' F B2 Uw' D U2 B'
44.12	D B R Fw' F' Uw2 Rw' F L' Fw' Rw' B' Rw D Uw F' D' R Uw2 B' U R2 Uw Rw L2 F Rw' B L2 F R2 Rw U' R F Rw' D' U F2 U
40.21	Rw2 B2 U2 Rw2 Fw' R' Uw2 Fw Uw' F' L Rw' U Fw D2 B Fw2 Rw F D2 Uw2 U B' Uw Fw B Rw' D' Uw' L Rw Fw R Rw' D2 F Rw' D F2 Rw
37.69	R2 Uw Rw2 U2 F U Uw' F' U Uw' R2 Uw' L2 R U Rw' B Fw' Uw' R F' Uw2 U' R2 B R Rw2 D2 R' Fw' D2 Rw2 B Rw' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U2 Uw' F'
43.95	Fw' D2 R2 Fw Rw' B' F' D' L2 B2 R Rw' U' Fw2 D2 Uw2 F Rw2 B' Uw' L2 U Uw Fw F D Rw2 Uw F' Rw2 Uw L D2 L2 F2 D' Fw2 Uw' D B'
42.26	F2 U2 F2 B2 L Rw R2 Fw' D2 Uw2 F2 B2 Rw R' Fw2 D' Uw U B' L Fw Rw2 Uw U2 L U2 R2 Rw2 L U2 F' D' R2 B' F2 Rw2 L F2 U2 Fw


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 31, 2014)

1. 39.43 
2) U' R U2 F2 R U F2 R' U' 
3) R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F D L' B F U2 L' B2 F' U B' 
4) U f2 R' u' R' F' R2 L u r u2 U2 B' R2 L B L' D' R U2 u' f u' U' R2 B2 D' r2 F' U r2 D L F R2 u' r2 B U2 f'


----------



## TDM (Jan 31, 2014)

Best average of 5: 1:06.28
4-8 - 1:05.17 1:09.14 (1:20.17) (1:02.84) 1:04.54

fail third solve


----------



## imvelox (Jan 31, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 39.43
> 2) U' R U2 F2 R U F2 R' U'
> 3) R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F D L' B F U2 L' B2 F' U B'
> 4) U f2 R' u' R' F' R2 L u r u2 U2 B' R2 L B L' D' R U2 u' f u' U' R2 B2 D' r2 F' U r2 D L F R2 u' r2 B U2 f'



wat
It's UWR


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 31, 2014)

First Sub-20!!! 19.87!! Just before my 3 month of cubing mark. So hyped!

Accidental X-cross into easy F2L pairs. I was looking ahead the best I could but this may be a lucky solve. Does accidental X-cross make it lucky? Lol 
Ended in an A(b) perm which I had just changed my alg to this x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x. So much faster than Bad Meph's.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 31, 2014)

8.19, 7.80, 8.34, (6.95), (8.54) = *8.11*

3x3


----------



## TDM (Jan 31, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> First Sub-20!!! 19.87!! Just before my 3 month of cubing mark. So hyped!
> 
> Accidental X-cross into easy F2L pairs. I was looking ahead the best I could but this may be a lucky solve. Does accidental X-cross make it lucky? Lol
> Ended in an A(b) perm which I had just changed my alg to this x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x. So much faster than Bad Meph's.


Insane improvement compared to me... I'd count it as lucky, because you did skip something: an F2L pair 

And an accomplishment...
19. 54.58 U2 Fw2 R Uw' F2 Fw2 R' Uw' F2 U' Uw B D F' L2 R' Uw2 F U' D' R U' L2 Rw F Rw R' U' D L' U Uw D' B' U' L Uw D2 F2 U
Not particularly lucky... just no bad cases or parity. L perm. Also got PB Mo3/Ao5 with this solve, but as that includes a 1:16 hopefully I won't fail and I can improve them a bit before I'll post them. But this is PB by ~3 seconds, and I don't think I'll beat this in this session, even though it is particularly good for me.

E: Next solve was 1:17.20 :fp
Best average of 5: 1:05.85
15-19 - 1:09.07 1:06.67 (1:16.77) 1:01.81 (54.58)
17-19 are 1:04.39 Mo3

E2: didn't see that coming
Best average of 5: 1:03.05
18-22 - 1:01.81 (54.58) (1:17.20) 1:06.94 1:00.40

E3: wat
Best average of 12: 1:07.57
12-23 - 1:12.46 1:12.88 1:08.88 1:09.07 1:06.67 1:16.77 1:01.81 (54.58) (1:17.20) 1:06.94 1:00.40 59.78
Two PLL skips with jut one solve separating them... on a cube with parity.
Last 3/5 make a 1:02.37 Mo3/Ao5

E4: Next solve was another 1:06.67... 1:02.28 Mo3 and 1:06.99 Ao12
I'm beginning to think more people would hate me if I didn't know about the edit button.

E5: ... finally, a bad solve. 1:19.22. Did PLL parity, then realised I had to undo that because I'd misrecognised that I had parity when I didn't, then something happened with the internals and I got a huge lockup.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 31, 2014)

imvelox said:


> wat
> It's UWR



I doubt it, many people can beat this quite easily. This is just better than anything on vid.

EDIT: I just got another 8.25 ao100 smh. First 50 were 8.04 ao50


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 31, 2014)

3x3:

avg50: 9.30
avg100: 9.46 PB


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 31, 2014)

Haven't done 2x2 in weeks. But *stackmat PBs...
*
best avg5: 1.61
1.31, (1.26), (2.06), 1.72, 1.80

best avg12: 1.78
1.92, 1.47, 1.64, 2.04, 1.58, (6.64), 1.59, 1.87, 1.54, 2.47, 1.67, (0.92)

*best avg50: 1.97, best avg100: 2.01*
1.92, 1.34, 2.03, 1.94, 1.47, 1.94, 1.79, 1.72, 1.62, 1.66, 1.89, (3.18), 2.10, 2.68, 2.18, 2.57, 1.86, 2.81, 1.96, 1.44, 1.89, 2.08, 1.92, 1.92, 1.47, 1.64, 2.04, 1.58, (6.64), 1.59, 1.87, 1.54, 2.47, 1.67, (0.92), (4.47), 2.12, 3.15, 2.35, 2.12, [1.78, 1.65, 1.82, (7.15), (1.20), (6.10), (1.21), 1.81, 2.61, 1.77, 1.59, 2.18, 1.83, 2.16, 1.92, 2.43, 2.20, 2.29, 1.66, 1.93, 1.95, (1.06), 2.27, 1.91, 1.75, 2.60, 2.11, 2.04, 2.81, 2.55, 2.38, 1.73, 1.70, 2.04, 2.12, 2.12, 2.13, 1.72, 1.74, 1.75, 2.17, 1.90, 2.19, 2.15, 1.31, (1.26), 2.06, 1.72, 1.80, 1.96], 2.87, 1.48, 2.15, 2.15, 2.08, 1.57, 2.81, 2.10, 2.63, 1.98

So that's how good/bad I am.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 31, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Haven't done 2x2 in weeks. But *stackmat PBs...
> *
> best avg5: 1.61
> 1.31, (1.26), (2.06), 1.72, 1.80
> ...



Tied ao100, you are .01 better for ao50 xD What's your ao5 and ao12?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 31, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Tied ao100, you are .01 better for ao50 xD What's your ao5 and ao12?



I think i have a 1.4x and a 1.70. I remember having a 1.3x avg5 but that seems unlikely so I'm probably confusing that with keyboard.
I'm gonna go back to not solving 2x2 for a while...using a stackmat is cumbersome and makes solving more tedious for me.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 31, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think i have a 1.4x and a 1.70. I remember having a 1.3x avg5 but that seems unlikely so I'm probably confusing that with keyboard.
> I'm gonna go back to not solving 2x2 for a while...using a stackmat is cumbersome and makes solving more tedious for me.



Cool. You could try getting a plug and not having to enter times if it really annoys you haha


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 31, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Cool. You could try getting a plug and not having to enter times if it really annoys you haha



I have a qj. I really do want a gen2 or a pro and I don't mind typing that much. It's mostly the smashing down of my hands every 10-15s for +1/2 hour, it's just too annoying. I'll stop complaining now, it comes with the 2x2 territory so it's my own problem.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 31, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 39.22
worst time: 1:03.86

current avg5: 52.33 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 47.13 (σ = 2.43)

current avg12: 52.49 (σ = 3.82)
best avg12: 49.04 (σ = 3.47)

current avg100: 51.99 (σ = 4.30)
best avg100: 51.99 (σ = 4.30)

session avg: 51.99 (σ = 4.30)
session mean: 51.98

4x4


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 31, 2014)

7x7 is so much fun:
7:34.51 single
7:55.62 ao5

Only second day owning a 7x7. My L4E is terrible. I don't know how to do it efficiently.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I have a qj. I really do want a gen2 or a pro and I don't mind typing that much. It's mostly the smashing down of my hands every 10-15s for +1/2 hour, it's just too annoying. I'll stop complaining now, it comes with the 2x2 territory so it's my own problem.



Ohhh I forgot that lol. It doesnt really annoy me, I already feel pretty lazy when I cube, so adding fast actions helps me feel a bit sportier xD


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 1, 2014)

5x5 avg. of 5 and avg. of 12 pbs

5x5: 15/15
Mean: 2:07.61
Average: 2:06.92
Best time: 1:54.69
Median: 2:05.95
Worst time: 2:29.37
Standard deviation: 8.74

Best average of 5: *2:00.70*
2:01.21 (1:54.69) (2:08.31) 2:01.17 1:59.72

Best average of 12: *2:04.04*
2:08.22 2:05.99 2:05.03 2:00.66 2:04.13 2:05.95 (2:13.68) 2:01.21 (1:54.69) 2:08.31 2:01.17 1:59.72


I'm inching closer to sub 2


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 1, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.80
worst time: 16.82

current avg5: 13.00 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 11.95 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 13.10 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 12.12 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 12.65 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 12.69

3x3.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 1, 2014)

47.99 4x4 single, first sub 50


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 1, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 1:28.31
worst time: 2:08.49

current avg5: 1:46.16 (σ = 5.85)
best avg5: 1:34.23 (σ = 2.50)

current avg12: 1:41.62 (σ = 7.06)
best avg12: 1:41.03 (σ = 6.29)

current avg100: 1:46.66 (σ = 5.76)
best avg100: 1:46.66 (σ = 5.76)

session avg: 1:46.79 (σ = 5.65)
session mean: 1:46.80

5x5.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 1, 2014)

1st sub 1min 4x4 average of 5

1. 1:00.80
2. 0:57.78
3. 1:16.12 worst
4. 0:57.32 best
5. 0:58.27

58.95

Cube: MoYu WeiSu


----------



## SweetSolver (Feb 1, 2014)

First 2x2 average in quite a while...



Spoiler: Times



stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 2.99
worst time: 6.67

current mean of 3: 3.93 (σ = 0.67)
best mean of 3: 3.93 (σ = 0.67)

current avg5: 4.20 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 4.19 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 4.32 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 4.32 (σ = 0.52)

session avg: 4.87 (σ = 0.77)
session mean: 4.83


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 1, 2014)

21.06

Crazy crazy crazy cross+centers. I think they were less than 50 moves, and it took about 7 seconds. 

Wow


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 1, 2014)

not much to say but wattttttttttttttttttttt you should get sub 20, hehe.
Just wondering, what is the UWR?

Accomplishment : started youtube channel, even if it sucks.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 1, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> not much to say but wattttttttttttttttttttt you should get sub 20, hehe.
> Just wondering, what is the UWR?



Not sure, Seb has a high 20... Feliks?


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Not sure, Seb has a high 20... Feliks?



Faz posted a 20.xx a while back with OLL parity.. I want to say mid 20.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 7x7 is so much fun:
> 7:34.51 single
> 7:55.62 ao5
> 
> Only second day owning a 7x7. My L4E is terrible. I don't know how to do it efficiently.



Lol and you're better than me already

Edit: Multi quote fail

I'll fix it later.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 21.06
> 
> Crazy crazy crazy cross+centers. I think they were less than 50 moves, and it took about 7 seconds.
> 
> Wow



gj


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Faz posted a 20.xx a while back with OLL parity.. I want to say mid 20.


The wiki says 20.31


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 21.06
> 
> Crazy crazy crazy cross+centers. I think they were less than 50 moves, and it took about 7 seconds.
> 
> Wow



Nice, but it was probably less than 40 or 35 then. I just did linear, turning at probably 2 tps so I wasn't being overly efficient. I got 55 moves and it felt about normal. I've been doing yau since 2010, but surely you're at least as efficient as me, probably more. Do some linear move counting (r2 = one move). If 50 is really good for you that might be an area to improve on.

Compare to this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-3x3-NR-single&p=945478&viewfull=1#post945478

Anyway, 3:09 mega single. Got to LL at 2:05, then messed up OLL and EP. Previous PB was 3:28...


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 1, 2014)

best time: 45.27
worst time: 59.69

current avg5: 49.52 (σ = 3.32)
best avg5: 49.52 (σ = 3.32)

current avg12: 50.17 (σ = 3.59)
best avg12: 50.17 (σ = 3.59)

session avg: 50.17 (σ = 3.59)
session mean: 50.55

1. 48.37 u' D U f' U2 r B2 r2 L2 D B R L' U2 B2 r B2 f' R r B' r2 u' F2 D2 f' U2 B' R' D' F B2 D' F D' f2 u F' D2 r' 
2. 52.99 r f2 r' u f2 D' B2 f' F' R' f' D2 L' R' F2 D' f2 D2 R' B U u2 F f' U2 R2 L2 F r R2 L' F2 u' r D B D F2 L2 R' 
3. (59.69) u U' L2 R' D' R B r2 U' f2 r2 f' D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' u' B2 u' r2 u' U2 r' L' f' u r' B u L' f B R' F2 u D2 F2 u' 
4. 45.65 R2 U2 D' R2 r2 F2 R' F2 B u2 r' D u2 r R2 B' D' r2 B r2 D u U R' f2 R2 D f' R2 u' L f F2 r u' B L R u' D2 
5. 50.20 R' U2 D F2 u F' D' f2 F' D U2 B2 f' L U2 F B2 U' u' r B' D2 R2 B f R' D2 f F2 u' R f' r L2 R D2 u' r F' U 
6. 54.05 R' f' r' f r2 f' u2 F R F u' D' f' U F L' D2 B' F2 D f' D B U B2 R' f2 r' R2 U' f R' L' D2 u' U R' L f2 D 
7. 46.21 F' f2 B2 u2 L2 u2 L D B2 D f' u2 F u2 U R F U' F2 D' L r u' F2 U' u D' r2 L f2 L2 F' r' F2 L' r f' U f u2 
8. 52.20 R L' r' U f2 R2 u D r' u R2 L' F2 L R' r2 f2 L2 U R2 U L' f' D' r2 F2 f' L2 f2 B u2 U D f r2 L' B D' u' f' 
9. 55.66 R' u' B2 F' f r' F2 u' L D2 R B' U' L2 R2 F' D F L' F' L f2 L' U2 L' F2 L' U' L2 f2 r' B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 r F' 
10. 45.81 D F' R' r u U F B' R2 U' D2 f' D r R' L F f' r' U2 u' R2 B2 u2 U r U' f2 U B U u2 r2 f r' f r' L F' r2 
11. 50.55 r' f2 B2 F' U L' u r u' R B' r' R' F' R2 r U R' U2 F' L' R2 F L2 R' u' D' F2 f' L f2 r2 f D f D2 B L2 R2 D' 
12. (45.27) r U' B' L2 B R' L' D2 L F f' B2 r B R' D' u' F2 f R' F' R D2 B2 L' R' U R B' R' B u2 r' R u2 R2 L' F2 L D'


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 1, 2014)

56.51 megaminx ao5, first sub 57 in a while.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 21.06
> 
> Crazy crazy crazy cross+centers. I think they were less than 50 moves, and it took about 7 seconds.
> 
> Wow



So we can expect at least sub30 avg today, right?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> So we can expect at least sub30 avg today, right?



...maybe.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 1, 2014)

It shouldn't be too hard for him, if he get 21s and 22s once in a while


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> It shouldn't be too hard for him, if he get 21s and 22s once in a while



He'll probably be nervous though. I predict sub 29 single but 34.xx average


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

Decided to try FMC... found this in 10 minutes. Beats my previous PB of 48 (which I've got on all three times I've previously done FMC) by 13 moves.

U2 F' D' F2 U2 F R2 F2 D F2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 R2 L' D2 F2 L'

F' L' R U2 B L F' // 2x2x2
R2 *B2* * *D* R2 // 2x2x3
D' R' B' L R B2 L' // F2L-1
D' L' D L *D'* // Edges-2
*D2* B D B' D B D B' // All but 3 corners

Insert at *: [*B'* U2 B, *D*]

Final solution is:
F' L' R U2 B L F' R2 B U2 B D B' U2 B R2 D' R' B' L R B2 L' D' L' D L D B D B' D B D B'
35 moves.


----------



## mrtomas (Feb 1, 2014)

number of times: 124/124
best time: 5.84
worst time: 20.99

current avg5: 14.16 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 8.90 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 12.48 (σ = 2.86)
best avg12: 10.40 (σ = 2.75)

current avg100: 11.89 (σ = 2.55)
best avg100: 11.75 (σ = 2.55)

session avg: 12.07 (σ = 2.49)
session mean: 12.16
some more skewb. I'm improving more than a second a day


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 1, 2014)

Not curbing related, but I'm dealing with my wisdom teeth removal very well  not swelling, great speech, and the dizzy spells are now gone


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

54.08 single. Fullstep with OLL parity. LL was at 40... the reduction stage was so fast, and I could look ahead at max TPS during just about every part of the solve.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 1, 2014)

Square 1 average of 12 PB: 11.16

10.48 (1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,4) / (5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,3) / (0,4) / (0,4)
11.41 (-5,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (0,1) / (6,-4) / (0,-1)
12.77 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-4,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (-2,0) /
10.34 (-5,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-4,2) / (-2,4)
10.90 (1,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5)
11.48 (1,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,-5) / (-3,-4)
12.48 (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (6,-4) / (-2,-1)
12.77 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,-4) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,4) /
8.83 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (2,-2)
11.63 (-2,-3) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,5) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,2) / (0,-4) / (0,-2)
10.35 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) / (3,6) /
9.73 (1,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,-2)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 1, 2014)

^Awesome! Fast...


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 1, 2014)

Beat single/ao5/ao12 in 7x7

5:10.46/5:16.07/5.31.87 Sub 5 is harder than I thought


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

FinnGamer said:


> Beat single/ao5/ao12 in 7x7
> 
> 5:10.46/5:16.07/5.31.87 Sub 5 is harder than I thought



Nice! Saw your sig wasnt updated and reloaded the page and it changed xD


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2014)

number of times: 127/130
best time: 3.18
worst time: 34.45

current avg5: 10.54 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 7.73 (σ = 2.43)

current avg12: 10.85 (σ = 1.71)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 1.56)

current avg50: 11.27 (σ = 2.64)
best avg50: 10.48 (σ = 2.14)

current avg100: 11.08 (σ = 2.62)
best avg100: 10.83 (σ = 2.40)

session avg: 11.05 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 11.15

Skewb PBs

Edit:

8.66 D L2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R B F' D' L' D2 R2 F' 

Rotationless F2L and a PLL skip. Sub 9s are always nice


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 1, 2014)

PB ao100, very consistent average. Also, the 7.53 ao12 has all counting 7s.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.63
worst time: 13.34

current avg5: 8.30 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 7.35 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 8.16 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 7.53 (σ = 0.27)

current avg50: 8.19 (σ = 0.75)
best avg50: 8.12 (σ = 0.77)

current avg100: 8.18 (σ = 0.77)
best avg100: 8.18 (σ = 0.77)

session avg: 8.18 (σ = 0.77)
session mean: 8.28



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.18
1. 7.60 B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 L F2 L2 D2 R' B D' B' L2 F U2 R2 F2 R' 
2. 7.37 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 L2 F D' B2 F2 U2 L R' D' R B2 
3. 7.09 D F' D R' B' U2 L U' L F2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 
4. 7.95 F2 U2 B2 D F R D R' U B U2 R2 U2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 B2 D' 
5. 6.99 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B' L' B2 L U2 F2 R2 U 
6. 8.47 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B D' B2 R' U2 B L R F' L2 D' U' 
7. 7.32 U B D' F' U2 R B2 L2 B L U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B 
8. 7.79 L' D' F2 U B D F B' D' L B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U 
9. 7.50 R B' R L' F2 L U L F D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 
10. 8.43 U2 B U L D2 R U B' L2 U F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 
11. 8.82 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F R' B F2 U2 R2 D F R U' 
12. 8.91 B F' L2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R D' B' U2 R' D' L U2 L' U 
13. 8.97 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 B2 D U B' L U' L2 U' B2 L' F' U 
14. (6.82) B U2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R D2 L' U F2 L D' L' 
15. 8.87 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F' U2 F' D2 U L' R D F' R B 
16. 8.65 B L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D' F D2 L' U2 R D B2 D2 F2 
17. 7.55 U' R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L' R' B' U2 F' L' B U' F 
18. 7.84 B2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 D' B' L' F D B2 
19. 9.39 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L B2 L D2 F2 R' D' R' B' D' B2 R2 U B2 D L 
20. 7.37 L2 U2 D L2 B' L' F' B R' D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 
21. 7.35 L2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 D L2 B2 U L2 R' B U' F2 R B R B2 F' U2 
22. 10.03 R2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L U L R D' F D' L F2 D2 R2 
23. 7.61 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 R' D' B D' R' U' R' F D' F2 
24. 7.09 L B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' R U' L R2 F U' F D' F R' 
25. 8.36 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R' B D2 F' L U' B2 D' F 
26. 8.35 U B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' B U' B R2 F D F2 L' F R' 
27. 7.09 B2 L F2 R2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 F' R F2 L D' L2 B D2 R D' 
28. 8.90 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L2 U2 R' F2 D' U2 R2 B' F U B2 U' B L' 
29. 9.11 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 B2 F' D' L2 U2 R' D' B' L2 D2 B' U' 
30. 9.67 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 R2 B' L' F' R' D2 U' 
31. 7.11 L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 B R' D' R' D' U2 F 
32. 7.75 U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' B D F2 L D R' D L F' 
33. (10.29) F U2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 L D2 R' F' D' R' B' L U2 
34. 8.32 F2 U2 B R2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D' L B2 R F2 D' U F L' D 
35. (6.81) D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 R' B R2 D F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 
36. 8.84 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' D B' F' L U R' U2 R F' D 
37. 7.74 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R B' R U B2 R B R2 F' U2 
38. 8.88 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' R' F2 R B2 F2 U' R2 D' B U' L' F2 U L' R 
39. 8.86 D B R L' F' R' L U' D' L' D' F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 
40. 8.83 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 F U' F2 D B2 R' B L B R' U' 
41. (6.63) R' B2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 F' L U' R' U2 B' R' U F R 
42. 7.38 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D' B' D L' R' F' L2 B2 R' F' U2 
43. 7.51 F D' R B2 D' R2 F2 B' L' F' R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 
44. 8.42 U' F2 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R U B' L' D' L2 U' B2 R U 
45. 7.89 D2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F L B2 F' U R2 U' R2 U B' L 
46. 8.32 F2 L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 U' F' L D2 L' D R B2 U R' 
47. 8.26 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F R2 B D' U L B F R F 
48. 8.61 D' F' L2 U2 B' L F U' B L' U' R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U 
49. (13.34) F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 R' U2 F L U' B L2 B2 F L 
50. 9.71 B R' F' U2 F2 D' L' F R' F U2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 U R2 
51. 8.95 R' F' B L2 U F2 D L' F' D' F2 U2 L D2 B2 L F2 L' F2 L2 
52. 9.92 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 L' B' L2 F' L U L R F' L' 
53. 7.75 R' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F' D L' B' U B' D L2 
54. 7.39 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L F2 L' D2 F' D R F2 D B2 U2 L' R 
55. 7.61 F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U L' F' U' L F' D' F' L2 F2 U' 
56. 7.25 D' R2 D L' F D2 R' L F U' D2 B L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 
57. 7.24 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 U R' B L D' L F' L2 R D' 
58. 9.30 F2 R D2 F L2 F2 D B U' R U2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 
59. 7.65 D B' D2 B R B2 L' F' U F' D2 F L2 B D2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 
60. 7.97 U2 D F B' D B' D L' B' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U 
61. (6.83) B2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U L' U B' D' R' B L U B2 
62. 7.44 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B U R2 B' L' U' R U2 L' U2 B' 
63. 7.81 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F D R2 B2 R' U' L2 R2 D F' 
64. 7.18 F' R' L' F D2 R B L' B2 U' F' R2 B R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 
65. (11.73) L' F' B2 R2 D' R' L U L2 B L2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U 
66. 8.65 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' R B L2 F2 D R B' U2 L2 
67. 8.11 U2 R D2 R2 F2 L F2 L U2 F2 R U' L' R' B' L D' B2 U2 F' D2 
68. (6.96) U L2 D U B2 L2 U2 L2 D U' B' D U2 L R2 F2 R D2 R2 U F 
69. 8.19 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' R F2 D' L F D2 B F2 R' F 
70. 7.70 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 R' U F D L2 B D2 B R F 
71. 8.15 D B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 L' D' F D2 U B' U B2 U L2 
72. 7.30 U D' L' U R L2 F' B2 L' B U B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D L2 D B2 
73. 8.63 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D F' L' D' L2 U' B D' L F' 
74. 7.62 F' B R U' D' F R' F' U2 L' U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 
75. 9.11 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' F2 D' F L' B' F2 D' F' R' 
76. 9.25 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 R D R U' B U F2 D R' F' 
77. 8.48 B' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' U2 B2 U B' D' B F2 D R B F L' 
78. 7.68 U2 L' F2 L D2 U2 B2 R' U2 R D F' R' D2 U R D' B' F2 U2 
79. 7.65 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' F U' L D F' L' B' R2 
80. 7.97 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R' B' R2 D2 L U' R' U' F2 R' 
81. (10.24) L2 U B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U B L D F U B L2 D L2 U2 
82. 8.55 L2 D F2 R2 D2 U R2 D' B2 D L2 B' F2 D B' L R B' D R2 F 
83. 9.93 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F R' F D2 F' U L' B R U' 
84. 7.93 B D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B2 L D L' R' D B2 D' B' F2 U 
85. 9.37 B2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 U L' D' F' R' U' R2 F' L' D' U' 
86. 7.05 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 L2 U L U2 
87. 8.78 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U B' F' L' B L2 U' B2 R' B' F2 
88. 9.23 U' L F' B L' B' R D2 L' F U' B2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' 
89. 7.73 L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L R B' D' L2 U2 L' D' L2 R 
90. 8.82 U2 L2 B' F L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 F' L R F' L2 B U' F R' D R' 
91. 7.39 B L2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F D2 R' U2 L D L U R' D' F2 R' 
92. 8.16 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L D2 R' F2 L' R' U' B' F' U L2 D B' F' L B2 
93. 8.00 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 F2 U' F' D R' F U' R2 B U R' 
94. 9.10 R2 F L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 B2 R D' F R2 B R2 F L B' R 
95. 7.47 F2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D L2 D B' L' F2 L' R F R F D' F' 
96. (12.12) L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' B U' R2 D B2 U' R F2 R2 
97. 7.10 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B' L' B2 F L' B2 U R' D' B' 
98. 8.61 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 U B2 F' R2 U' B D' R' F' L2 
99. 8.13 U2 R B2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L' U B' F L2 U' R' 
100. 8.16 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D L' D L2 F' D U' L R2 U2 R'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 1, 2014)

Sub-NAR 

Average of 5: 12.88
1. 12.38 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U L' D2 F D' B2 F2 L' F D2 B
2. 12.16 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D F D2 L' F' U' B2 R B2 L2 F2
3. (16.75) U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L' U F' U' R B' D2 R F2
4. (11.95) R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' L' U B F U L' D' L D F'
5. 14.09 U' F' L' F2 U R D F' R' B' R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 L U2 F2 R2


----------



## rj (Feb 1, 2014)

Sub 20 3x3 ao5 in weekly competition. And 1:40.96 4x4 average.


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

45. 10.99 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F R' D' B D' B2 F' R U R D2

So much fail... should've been sub-10, but wouldn't have been PB. Failed the ZBLL.


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 1, 2014)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.34
worst time: 28.86

current avg5: 18.87 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 17.04 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 19.02 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 17.88 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 19.82 (σ = 2.88)
session mean: 19.89

The deviation is awful, I have to fix that.


----------



## mrtomas (Feb 1, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.81
1. (12.23) U' B L B' U R B U L B' R' B' U B R 
2. 8.34 B L R' U' L' B L B R U B' L B R' U' 
3. 7.08 L R B L U' B R B R' B R U' B' U B 
4. (6.46) B' U' L' U L' R' B' L U L U R L R' B 
5. 8.00 R B U R U' B' L' B U' L R' U B' R' L 
skewb pb


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2014)

4x4x4 cube

Mean: 1:27.85
Average: 1:26.22
Best time: 1:14.24
Median: 1:25.97
Worst time: 2:09.15
*Standard deviation: 11.79

Best average of 5: 1:18.46
10-14 - 1:15.05 (1:14.24) (1:28.57) 1:22.38 1:17.95

Best average of 12: 1:23.41
5-16 - 1:24.03 (1:37.83) 1:25.97 1:25.70 1:20.09 1:15.05 (1:14.24) 1:28.57 1:22.38 1:17.95 1:31.38 1:23.02*

So consistent... And PB Avgs of 5 and 12.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 1, 2014)

2.98 2x2 average of 12! Solves 5-9 2.44 average of 5. 

1: 2.54	U R' U F2 U F2 R U2
2: 2.74	F' U2 F' R' F U' F' U' R'
3: (4.77)	R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R2 U'
4: 3.96	U' F2 U' F U' F' R' F'
5: 2.14	R' U' F R F' R2 U2 F' U2
6: 3.52	R F' R2 U R F2 R2 F'
7: (2.13)	R F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U'
8: 2.62	U F2 R' U' F U' F2 U' R' U2
9: 2.56	F R2 U' R F R' U R
10: 3.14	R' U F2 U R U2 R2
11: 3.48	U2 R F U R' F' U R2 F' U'
12: 3.14	U F2 R F' R F U F' U2


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

JackJ said:


> 2.98 2x2 average of 12! Solves 5-9 2.44 average of 5.
> 
> 1: 2.54	U R' U F2 U F2 R U2
> 2: 2.74	F' U2 F' R' F U' F' U' R'
> ...



Sig update pree. Stackmat?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 1, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Sig update pree. Stackmat?



Will do, and yes stackmat.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

JackJ said:


> 2.98 2x2 average of 12! Solves 5-9 2.44 average of 5.
> 
> 1: 2.54U R' U F2 U F2 R U2
> 2: 2.74F' U2 F' R' F U' F' U' R'
> ...



Gj, ties the one I have uploaded! 

CLL?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Gj, ties the one I have uploaded!
> 
> CLL?


Yeah pretty much. I know full Pi, T, L and Sune. And then just a bunch of random ones from other sets.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Yeah pretty much. I know full Pi, T, L and Sune. And then just a bunch of random ones from other sets.



Woah.. And a sub 3 ao12? Wait so you're missing H and antisune right?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 1, 2014)

10.20 3x3 avg100


----------



## uvafan (Feb 1, 2014)

OH PBs:
best avg5: 16.09 (σ = 0.28)
best avg50: 18.60 (σ = 1.63)
best avg100: 18.74 (σ = 2.10)
sub19!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 1, 2014)

5.98 3x3 on cam.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Woah.. And a sub 3 ao12? Wait so you're missing H and antisune right?



Oh, I'm dumb. I know H, not T. So I'm missing a few T algs, a few U cases, and pretty much all antisune cases.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5.98 3x3 on cam.



orly


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 1, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> orly



This one is real


----------



## imvelox (Feb 1, 2014)

*6x6* PBs: Single and Mo3

Mean of 3: 2:25.45
1. 2:30.94 
2. 2:19.89 
3. 2:25.52


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

*6.29 3x3 single - 0.08 from PB*

F' L2 U2 B2 F U2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 L D' R D' B' U' B2 D R' B2 

x z'
U' R' F D' R' // cross
L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' // 2gll

48 moves / 6.29 seconds = 7.63 tps


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> It shouldn't be too hard for him, if he get 21s and 22s once in a while



He JUST missed the WR 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=372&cat=3&rnd=1


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

35.09, 36.46, (45.94), (32.70), 37.61 = 36.39 

32.70 was OLL skip G-perm



Tim Major said:


> He JUST missed the WR
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=372&cat=3&rnd=1



this


----------



## Iggy (Feb 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> He JUST missed the WR
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=372&cat=3&rnd=1



Yeah, that first solve was really close :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

1.86 OLL pariy


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 2, 2014)

15.037 single.
Finally, a PLL skip on a decent solve.
76. 15.037 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R' B2 U' F R' B L' B2 F' L

U R' F B' D F2 D2 //cross (7/7)
L U2 L' R U' R' //pair 1 (6/13)
L' U' L U2 r' U' R U M' // pair 2 (9/22)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // pair 3 (8/30)
U2 y' L' U' L U' L' U L // pair 4 (8/38)
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL (8/46)

That rotationless insert, haha. Also no aufs in LL


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 2, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> 1st sub 1min 4x4 average of 5
> 
> 1. 1:00.80
> 2. 0:57.78
> ...



Just broke my single.
50.40

This WeiSu is flipping awesome!
EDIT: Even without a washer!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 2, 2014)

Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 1, 2014 12:50:52 PM - 5:47:33 PM

Mean: 22.739
Average: 22.738
Best time: 15.037
Median: 22.547
Worst time: 30.528
Standard deviation: 2.990

Best average of 5: 18.869
62-66 - 17.407 (24.721) 20.605 18.597 (15.226)

Best average of 12: 21.029
55-66 - 21.125 21.663 24.587 23.513 23.985 17.927 20.887 17.407 (24.721) 20.605 18.597 (15.226)

1. 25.802 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 F U R U2 F2 L' F2 R2
2. 22.144 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' F R2 D2 U' R' B2 F L U2
3. 25.928 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L B U' R2 B2 F R' L2 B' F2 D'
4. 21.403 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F D R' D B U' F R' D' L'
5. 24.787 D' R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' L2 D R2 B L U F R2 U'
6. 22.602 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L F' U2 R2 L' F R2 F L2 D2 R'
7. 24.148 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U B2 U' L B D' F U' L B2 D' U L U2
8. 19.077 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L' B2 U' R' L2 B' U' L U2 R'
9. 25.093 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 U B2 F2 R F2 U B' F2 D2 L F' R' B' U'
10. 21.601 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F' B2 R' D' L' U B F' U2 R' D'
11. 24.217 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D B' F R' U2 L2 B' D' F' L D2
12. 27.417 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 U' L2 D R' F' D U2 L2 B' L' U L U2
13. 18.627 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R' F2 R F R2 D R' F D2
14. 27.055 R2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 L' F' D2 U' F' L'
15. 26.188 D2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U L' B L2 U L D2 R2 L D2
16. 25.414 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' R' F2 U' B' D R2 F' R' D' L'
17. 21.749 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' U R' D2 B' R D' U2 B2 D2 L' D2
18. 15.587 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D B U' L U R B' D L' F R U'
19. 20.390 D2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 D R2 U R2 F2 L B2 F' R2 D L' B' U F D B'
20. 26.177 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B L' U' R' F' R2 D U R2 F'
21. 20.202 F2 D' U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U F R' B' U' R' F D L' D2 F2 D2
22. 22.688 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D L' D B2 L' D' R2 L F R2 D2 U2
23. 21.987 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U' F R2 U F2 U' R' B' U L' B'
24. 20.617 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' L' B' L2 U' R' D B U' L' U
25. 23.139 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 R2 D U' L2 U2 B L B' D2 R' B D2 B D F' U2
26. 20.931 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R D F R2 L' F' R U' R' L2
27. 26.112 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F' R' B2 L B F' D U' B R2
28. 24.663 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D' R' F2 U' R B2 L F2 L U2
29. 24.770 D2 U B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' R' B' L' F L' F' L2 U' R2
30. 24.378 L2 D F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' D B F U2 R2 U' B' L D' U'
31. 21.379 R2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D U F U' L2 B' R D' B2 L2 U F'
32. 22.905 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 F R' B D R' F2 D' U B' U'
33. 21.467 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' B2 D2 L' F2 L2 B U' L2 U
34. 25.604 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 B R F' R2 D L' F D2 U F' U'
35. 20.387 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F' R B2 R B D' L' D L' U2 L'
36. 23.667 R2 D' L2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' F R U F' D' L B' F2 L U
37. 20.021 B2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D U2 L2 D2 U' B' L' D' R' U2 R' U2 F' R' L' U2
38. 24.787 U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 F R' U' R' B2 L B' F' D2 R L2
39. 21.547 D' L2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' B R' D2 F D' U2 L D' F U'
40. 27.900 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L' U F2 R F U L2 D' R U
41. 21.227 L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R' D' B F' R' L U2 B D' U2
42. 23.322 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F' R F' D2 R' D U2 B2 R' B U2
43. 23.491 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 U' R' F2 D' F U B' R' D R D2 L2
44. 30.528 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D R2 U' B' U R2 B F L' F2 R D R2 L2
45. 20.399 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' F' D' R' D2 F2 R' F2 U'
46. 16.932 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L' D' R F2 L' F' D2 B' L U
47. 21.941 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 B F2 R L' F L' B' L2
48. 23.227 U L2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 D R' B' R' F2 U B' R B' U2 L U'
49. 23.219 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F' D2 R' B F2 U2 F' U' L2 F U
50. 29.361 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' U L' B U2 L2 F2 D' F' R' U' L D'
51. 28.557 B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U B L2 D' L F' R' U2 B2 R B
52. 22.085 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 R B2 F' D' L U L'
53. 21.311 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R D' U2 F U2 B' D R U'
54. 24.132 D U R2 U L2 U L2 U L2 U R' B' R B D F' U R2 F L U2
55. 21.125 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B R D' L' D L' F2 U F L'
56. 21.663 D L2 D R2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' F' U B R' B' U F' D' L2 U'
57. 24.587 U F2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 B R2 U2 L' U' F' U' B2 D2 B'
58. 23.513 L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B U B2 R' L F2 U2 R2 B' L2 U'
59. 23.985 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 R D2 B' U R' D' L U B2 L U'
60. 17.927 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 B R D' F' D' U' B2 L' D
61. 20.887 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 B L2 U' R B' U' F' D L' U2
62. 17.407 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R B' D2 F2 D' R' B R2 U F'
63. 24.721 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F R' D U' R L2 B2 U2 R' L' U'
64. 20.605 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 R' B U' R' B R' D' U' F' U
65. 18.597 L2 U R2 D' L2 D U' R2 U' B2 R2 F' L2 D' B' R' F U R2 U' R2
66. 15.226 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D L2 D' U' F' R2 D F'
67. 22.452 U B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D' U' L' B2 D2 F' R2 B U F R
68. 23.068 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B' R' D F2 R' D F U' F2 L' D'
69. 23.958 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' R F' D U' L B L2 F' D' U'
70. 27.444 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U R F R D2 L' D U2 R F D'
71. 26.039 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 D' L' B R D L2 U R2
72. 22.492 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F' L2 D F2 R' F2 L' U R' L2 U'
73. 20.262 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B2 R' U' F2 D R2 D
74. 20.913 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' L' B' R F R' B2 U' R2
75. 22.041 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D F U2 B2 L B' R2 U' F' D' F'
76. 15.037 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R' B2 U' F R' B L' B2 F' L
77. 23.661 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 B R2 L' B2 U' B2 D' B' F U'
78. 26.778 U2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R U B D B R B2 F' D' L' D2
79. 26.604 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U B D' L D' R B' F' D B' L D
80. 20.222 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 L D' B' R D U2 R2 F'
81. 24.873 D L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' R' D2 F R U2 R B L U'
82. 22.232 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 U' F2 U R B' F2 L B R U' R L2 B' U'
83. 18.527 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B L' F2 D U B D' R2 D'
84. 25.573 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 R' D2 R B F' L' F' D2 F' L2 U
85. 21.813 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U' B2 U L' F' D' F'
86. 20.945 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R F U' B' L' U2 R2 U R' U L'
87. 19.158 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U' B' R2 L B' D2 L2 D' U2 B L D'
88. 20.928 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 B L' B2 F D U B2 F R F
89. 20.012 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 L' F' L' U' L D' F' D' L2
90. 28.094 U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L' B' D' R F U2 L2 U' R' B
91. 24.716 U B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 U F2 U' B2 R F L F D2 L' B2 U' R2 L'
92. 24.651 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 L U2 R F D2 U' L2 D' R
93. 23.188 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U F D' R' D' F U B2 F' R' U2
94. 18.951 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B R' B2 F R L F' L B2 D2 U'
95. 24.295 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D B D B2 D2 U2 R' U' F' L2 U2
96. 25.443 F2 U B2 D' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R U L2 B2 L' D' B2 U2 F' L' U
97. 21.962 U2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 D2 F B2 L D R B U2 R2 L D2 U2
98. 21.116 D R2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R D F U B R' D'
99. 21.105 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' D2 F R B F2 D B2 L D' R2
100. 20.879 D' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B' L' B2 F U B2 L' F' U2 L' U'



A sub 23 ao100.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 2, 2014)

Pyraminx average of 12: 10.04 with 8.96 ao5 (last 5 solves) 

Cube:SS
Method: Oka and Keyhole

12.11 
13.34
10.19
(6.86)
10.47
7.99
(15.51)
8.67
8.22
11.16
8.48
9.74

Lost the scrambles


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 2, 2014)

Lubed my cube for the first time. I actually did it Rami. It was a Weilong. Took 40ish minutes. Was watching cbc's tutorial.


----------



## kcl (Feb 2, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lubed my cube for the first time. I actually did it Rami. It was a Weilong. Took 40ish minutes. Was watching cbc's tutorial.



Wut


I think you'll be dropping some seconds on 3x3..


8.04 skewb ao100, watch out Walker


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 2, 2014)

4x4 PB single by over 10 seconds, avg 5 by almost 10 seconds, avg 12 by over 6 seconds

Average of 12: 1:45.92


Spoiler



1. 2:03.88 Fw D' L2 F Rw D' B' U' Rw L F' L2 Uw Fw Rw2 U' L' R' D2 Uw2 F' Fw' Uw' B R' L2 U Uw2 B L D' R U' F Rw' R2 U' R' Uw' B 
2. 1:51.20 U' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw2 L U2 F2 B2 U2 Uw B2 Fw' L' U' R2 F2 L2 B' Fw2 Rw U' L' R Uw B2 U D2 Uw L2 U Uw2 Rw' R2 L' D Rw' U D' B' 
_3. (2:11.52) F D' Uw Rw D' R2 Uw U2 L Uw L' Fw Uw D Rw L Uw2 Rw' L' F' Fw B D L Rw' D2 L Fw2 U Uw2 B2 D' Rw L U2 B F' U2 Uw D2 
4. 1:38.27 D2 F D' Fw D Fw' R Uw2 D Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw R2 Fw Uw B' Fw R2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw U2 D F2 Uw2 B Fw F R' B D F2 D2 L U B U2 
5. 1:42.34 Fw L Fw2 L R Fw' L Uw' D2 Fw2 F2 L2 D' Fw F' U B2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 R' F B Rw' F L F2 Fw' Rw L B Uw U2 R Rw L F2 U' Uw2 
*6. (1:26.84) Uw L2 D2 Rw U2 D2 Fw2 U R L' Rw F2 R' B U' Uw2 R2 L' F2 L' U2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw L' B Rw Fw Rw2 Fw F D' R L' Fw D' Fw D2 R' F2 *
7. 1:38.83 Uw' B2 Fw2 D L' U L' F' Rw2 R2 D2 U2 L2 Uw U2 B' Fw' Rw' B2 R B' Fw2 R' L' U2 L Uw Fw' D R' D2 R2 D2 Rw2 R' U Fw2 Uw' F2 B' _
8. 1:50.46 U D B2 Fw U R Rw2 F' Fw2 Rw2 F' D2 F2 L B F2 Uw Rw2 D2 R' F B Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 L Uw L B U D R2 F' D F2 B Uw' Fw R' 
9. 1:49.48 B' R' L U2 Uw Rw' R' F Uw Fw2 F' L Uw D B' F' L Rw Uw U' D' L' R Fw2 Rw R' L2 U Fw' Rw2 Uw' B' R2 D2 F' U' L' R2 Rw2 U 
10. 1:41.99 Uw Rw2 D L2 Rw' Fw2 B' Uw D' R' Rw D' Fw' D Fw' D' R' L' Rw2 B2 U' R' Uw' F' L2 Fw2 Rw D U2 Uw' R2 F R Uw' U2 Rw' R L2 F L 
11. 1:43.16 F B' R D' F Fw' Rw2 L' Fw Rw B L' F Rw2 F2 D2 U' R Rw L' Uw' U F2 U Uw' Fw2 R' U2 F' D2 R L F2 L B' Uw2 L' F Uw Rw2 
12. 1:39.60 D U R B F2 Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 Uw' B2 U Rw' B R2 Rw U' Fw B' U' B D2 U' Uw2 F2 B R2 Rw Uw2 B' Fw Uw F' B Rw2 F D R' L D


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## tx789 (Feb 2, 2014)

Rubik's cube with feet
2/02/2014 3:05:49 PM - 4:53:38 PM

Mean: 2:20.614
Average: 2:20.229
Best time: 1:41.744
Median: 2:16.390
Worst time: 3:08.338
Standard deviation: 24.053

Best average of 5: 2:01.442
11-15 - 2:02.072 1:54.994 2:07.262 (1:46.175) (2:39.161)

Best average of 12: 2:15.978
7-18 - 2:15.079 1:57.470 (2:44.935) 2:16.390 2:02.072 1:54.994 2:07.262 (1:46.175) 2:39.161 2:37.543 2:36.808 2:13.004

1. 2:44.561 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R D F' L F' R U' R' B' L2 D
2. 1:46.047 L2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 F D2 F' R' F2 R2 U F2 D2 F
3. 2:06.727 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 F' D' U L2 F' R' B F' D' L'
4. 2:59.247 B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U F' L B U B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L
5. 3:04.051 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D L' D L F' U2 L' B2 L' B2 U'
6. 2:23.464 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R' L' U B' U B' F' L2 D' U2
7. 2:15.079 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U' B D R L' U' B' L'
8. 1:57.470 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 B F D R F R' D' L U F2 U'
9. 2:44.935 D F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' F D' F2 D2 R L U
10. 2:16.390 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B' U B2 L D2 F' L F2 U' B'
11. 2:02.072 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D B R F' R2 B L2 D' U F D2
12. 1:54.994 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B L' F2 L' F U' L D' U2 B D2
13. 2:07.262 L2 U B2 D' U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U B F' D F2 D2 U' F2 U L' U
14. 1:46.175 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' B U L2 F R2 L F R2 B' D U'
15. 2:39.161 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B L' F2 U2 F' R2 U B2 D' L2
16. 2:37.543 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 L B2 F L' D R B' R' U F' L'
17. 2:36.808 B2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B' D L2 F' R F D' U' B2 U
18. 2:13.004 F2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 D' F' R F D2 U' F' L' D' U' R U
19. 2:32.139 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D F' R L' D' U2 F' R L D' F' U'
20. 2:27.384 R2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 U2 F' L' U2 L' U B D R L2 B2
21. 1:57.972 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D L2 B F U B2 R2 B L' F U2
22. 3:08.338 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D F2 R' L' F U' R U2 L' D2 R' U L
23. 2:09.010 D2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' U2 L D2 B2 U' F D L2 U' B L'
24. 1:41.744 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U L2 F2 D' B D' F2 L2 F U R2 F' R F2
25. 2:23.783 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R' U L2 F R' F2 L2 B2 U


Also
109 puzzle (55x2) in *28:10.435*, *11027 moves*, *6.523tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




422764492555746451025367683310947576635344879226233165544192103897106133743518782947270997815101586014993415611297324229690721322069638410380891910728104917798958110062618765286108503711859363088124610585541783403947516

DLLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURLRDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDULRDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDULRDRUDLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDRLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRURDLULRLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRDRULLDLURDRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLDRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRUDRULLLDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDLLUDLUDUDURDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRUDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDLLLURDRULDRURDLURRDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRLULDRRRULLDRRRULDULDRRRULDULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULDLLURDLURDRULLDRRRULLLDRRULDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRUDRULRDRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDUDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDLURDLRULDURDULDUDRURDLURDRULDLURDRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRLDULRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDULDURRDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDLURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDRUDLRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRUDRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLRLLDULDRRRRRRRULRDLULLLDRRULLRDLLLLURRDLLLLURLDRURDLURDLURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRLRLURDLURDRULDRURLRDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURLRDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULRLDRUDULRDULRDLURDLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRLRULDRUDLURLDRURDLURDRULDRUDLURDLURDLURDLURDLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRUDLURDLURRRRDLLLURDRULDRURDLURDLURDRLULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDLRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDLRURDLURDLURDRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLRDLURDLURDRULDRUDLURDLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRUDULDRURDLURDLURDLURDLUDRUDLURDRUDLURDLURRDLLURDRULRDLURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLRLLDLLLURDRULDRULDRURDLURDURDLURRDLURDRULLRLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLDRRLULLLDLURDRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDRLURDRULDRURDLUDLLURDRUDRULLDRUDLUDRURDLURDRULDRURLRRDLURDRULDLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDLURDLLURDLURRDLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDLUDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDLURDLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLLURDRLRULDRULLLDRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDLUDRURDLURDRULDRURDLUDRRUDLLRLURDRUDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURLDRULLLDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDUDLRRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRURRRDRLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRULLLLLDRRRRULRDLULDULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRURRRRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRULRRDLLLULDLLLLLLURDRULDRUDRLURDLURDRULDRURDUDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURRDLURDRULDLLLLLLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULLLDRRRRULDRRRRULDRULLLDRRULLDRRRULLLLLDURLDRURDURDURDLLLURRDURDLLURRDLLLLLLLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLURDRLRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRULRRDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRLURDLURDRULLRDRURDLURDLLURDLURRLRDLURDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLLURDRULDRUDRULDRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDRLURDLURDRLRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDULRDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDULRDRLRURDLURDLLLURDLLURDLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULRDRULDRULLDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDLLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRURDLUDLURRRDLLURRDULLDLURDRULDRURRDLLURDRULDRRURDLULDRRULLLLDRULLDRUDURDRULDLURRDURDLLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRULDRRRULLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRDLLLLLRRRRURLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRURRRLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDLURDRULLDULLDLLURDRULDRURDLURDRRRRRRRRRRUDLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLULLLLLLLLLLLLLRDRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDURLDRULDRRULDRRRRRRRRRRRUDURLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRLLLDRRRRRRRRRURRDRRRRRRURRRRDULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDULDRRRRRLLLLLURDRULDRLURDRRRRRULLLLLDRRUDRULLLLLRRRDLLRURLDRRRRRUDRULLLLLDRRRRRRRULRDRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRUDRUDLLURDRULDLURDRRULLDLURDLULLLLLLLLLDRULDLURDLLURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRDLURDLLULLDRURDLURDRULLLLLLLDRULRDLURDLURDRULDRUDRLURDLURDRULDRRRULLDRRULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLDRULLLDRRRUDLULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLULDURDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRDLRULDRURDLURDRRRRRRRRRURDLURDRULDRUDRLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDRLURDRULRDLLURDLRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDLURDRULLDUDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDLULLLLLLLLDRULDRRULDRUDLURLDRUDLURDLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULDRRULLDLLLLLLLLLLLLURDLULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRULRDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRURRLLDRURLRDRUDLLLURDRUDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDURDURDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRULDURDLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDRLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDURDRULDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULRLRLRLDRLLURDLURRDLURDRLRULDLURDRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURRDLURDRLLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULLLLLLLLDRULDRURDLURDRLRUDRLULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDRLLURDRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRURDLURDRULDRURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDURDLLLRURRDRULDLURDRRULLDRRUDLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRDLUDRULLDRRRULRDRLRLLRUDRULRLRDLUDLRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRULLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLLRRUDULLRDRURDLULLDRRRULLLLDLLURDRULDRURDLURRDURDLLURDURDLULDRLLLLLLLLLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLRLURRDRULDLURRDLLRLRLRLLLLLRRURDLURDRULDRURDLURLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRURDLURDRULDURRDLULDRURDLURDRULDRRURDLULLDRRRULLLLLLLRRRDLLLLLLURDLRULDRURDLURDRULDLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULRLRLLLRLRLRLRLLLLLDULDRURDLURDRULDRULDRRULDLURRRDLLURRRLLRRDLLURRRDLLLRRLURRDLLLLULLLDLLLLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRUDRLURDLURDRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLDLLLLLLURDRULLDRURDLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDLURDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULLLLLLLLDLLLURDRULDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULRLDRURDLURDRULDRURDRLLLLLLLLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRRURDLURLLDRRRURLLLDRURDLULDRURDLRRULDRULDRULDULDLURRDLLLLLLLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRRULDRRRULLDRRULLDLLLLLURDRULDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULLLLLLLLLLRLRLRLRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDUDRURDLURRLDRULDRURDLURDRRULLDRRRUDRULLLDRRRRUDRULDLURDRULDLURDLLLLRRUDRULLDLURDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRDRRURLLDRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRURRDRRRURLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRRURRLDRULDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRURRLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLRLLURLLLLDRRRRULDRULDRUDURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRRRULRDLULLLLLLLDURDRULDRURRDLUDLURDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULRDLULDLUDRULDLURDLURRDLULLLLLLDURRLLLLLDRURDLURDRULDULDRRURDLURDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULLDRRULDRULLLLLRDLLLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURRDLULLLDRULDRURDLURDRULDRULLDLLLLLULRDLRURLRDLURDRULDRURDLURDRLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDURDLULLLLLDRULDRURDLLURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLUDLLURDRULDULLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRRULRDLULLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURLRDLURDRULDRUDLULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDURDRUDULDRUDURDLURDRULDRUDRRLLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULLDRRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULLDRURDLULRRLRDRULDRRULDRRULLLLLRDRULDRURDLURDRULLLLLLLDRULDRURDLURDRULDURRDLURLLDRURDLURDRULDRRULDRRULLLDRRULLLLLDRULRDRUDRRULLLLDRRRULLDRRRULLRRLLDRRULLDRRRRULRDLULDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULLLLDRULLLLDRRRRUDRULLLLLDRULDRRRRRRURDLLLLLLLUDRLURRRRRRDURRRDULDLLLURRRDLURDRULDLURDLULLDRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRRRRRRURLLLLLLLLLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURDLRURDLLURRDRRLLURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRLLLLLLLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURRLDLLLLLLLLLULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRLRURDLULLDRURDLRLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULLDRRRULDRRULLLLLLLLLLLLDRURDLURDRLRURLLDRURDLURDRULLDRRURDLURDRULDURRDLURDLLURDLURDRLRULDRURDLURDRULLLLLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULRDLULDRRULRRDLURDULDLURDRULDRULDRULLDLULLLDRURDLURDRULDRLRURDLURRDLURRDLLLLLLLLLLLLRLURDLRRLLURDRULDRURDLURDLRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRLULRDLLLLLLLURDLURDRUDRULLDRURDLURDRULLDRULDRRURDLURDRUDRULRDLLURDLURDRULDRLRULRRDULDRULRDLLLURDRULDRRULDLULLLDRUDLURDRULDRRULLDRRRULDRRULRDLURDLLURDRULRDLULDRRULDLURDLRULDUDULDLURDRULDRULLDRRULLLLLLDURLLRRRDLURRRDLLRLURRDLURDLULLLLLDRURDLURDRULDRRULLDRRRRULRDLULDRRLRULLLLLDRURDLURDRRULDLURDRLLURDURDLLLLURDLURDRLRULDLURDRUDRULLDRRRULLLLLRRRRRDLULLLLLLLLDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDRULDRURDLURDLURDULDURDLURDLURDRULDRLRLLLLLLLLLURDLURDRULDRUDRLURDRULRDLLURDRULDRURDLURDRLURRDLURDRLLLRULLLDRRRRULLLDRULDRURDLURDRULLDRUDRLUDRURDLURDRULLRDLULLLDURRDRULDRRULLLDRURDLURDLLLLLURDLURDRUDRURLLLDRURDLURDURDRUDLUDRULDLURRDLULRDLLLULDRURDLURDRULDRRULLDRLLLURDLURDRULDRURDLURDLULLLLDRULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRULRDLULLRLLDRURDLURDLLLURDRULDRRULLDLLURDRULDLURDRRULLDRRULLRRDLUDRULDLURDLLRULDRRULLRDLU


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wut
> 
> I think you'll be dropping some seconds on 3x3..
> 
> 8.04 skewb ao100, watch out Walker



I don't know. First ao12 was about 18.05. I haven't practiced in forever though. Mostly just big cubes recently. I might improve a bunch though. It is kinda hard for me to control the Weilong now but it is a lot faster. Hm. I am thinking about my CX-3 soon. It think it would be awesome lubed. Now it feels dry.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 2, 2014)

First sub-10 single! in fact, it's my first sub-11 and only my 3rd sub-12. Easy solve with PLL skip though.

9.50 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F L2 R2 D R' U2 L2 U R' D2 F L B2


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 2, 2014)

Jesus christ... After so many and more near misses, I finally have a sub-30 OH single.

29.50 OH single:

Scramble: D U L2 F D B' L B' F R' U2 B' D U' L B2 F' L' F2 D B' R D2 L2 F'

z' y // Inspection
U D' L U F' L F // cross
x U L U L' z' U L' U' L z // F2L 1
U' L' U' L U' y' L' U' L // F2L 2
U y L' U2 L y L U' L' U y z' D' z' D' L // F2L 3
y z U L' U' L' U L' U' z y U L' U' L // F2L 4
z' u L U L' D' L U' L' // COLL

Also earlier today I got two PLL skips with no AUF in a row. I calculated the probability of this to be 1/92416. Is this correct?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Feb 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> He JUST missed the WR
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=372&cat=3&rnd=1



So close!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 2, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Also earlier today I got two PLL skips with no AUF in a row. I calculated the probability of this to be 1/92416. Is this correct?


I calculated 1/82944. I don't see how it could be calculated differently but I might be wrong.
Pll skip = 1/72
No AUF = (1/72)/4 = 1/288
288^2 = 82944


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just got my PB average of 12 (also my first sub-20 average of 12, and PB single)

[14.637], 21.164, [22.420], 17.267, 20.622, 22.070, 17.660, 21.915, 19.740, 17.841, 22.300, 18.912

Avg: 19.877

I'm happy.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 2, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> First sub-10 single! in fact, it's my first sub-11 and only my 3rd sub-12. Easy solve with PLL skip though.
> 
> 9.50 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F L2 R2 D R' U2 L2 U R' D2 F L B2



Ha, that's funny my first sub 10 was my first sub 11 as well!


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 2, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I calculated 1/82944. I don't see how it could be calculated differently but I might be wrong.
> Pll skip = 1/72
> No AUF = (1/72)/4 = 1/288
> 288^2 = 82944



Derp, yeah. I thought that no AUF PLL skip was like 1/308 or something. Still insanely lucky though ^_^


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 2, 2014)

top 30 higames 7x7


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2014)

20.19, 20.98, 21.34, 20.19, 20.90 = 20.69 LBL Ao5
First solve was OLL skip U perm.

E: 20.19, 20.90, 17.45 = 19.51 Mo3, first sub-20. Ao5 is still 20.69.
E2: 20.19, 20.90, 17.45, 23.20, 18.23 = 19.77 Ao5
E3: 23.47, 20.18, (24.62), 20.19, 20.98, 21.34, 20.19, 20.90, (17.45), 23.20, 18.23, 19.95 = 20.86 Ao12 with 19.69 Ao5
E4: maybe I'll come back when I stop getting PBs every solve...
E5: I'll make an exception for this.
20.19, 20.90, 17.45, 23.20, 18.23, 19.95, 19.13, 18.62, 20.98, 20.24, 21.69, 19.71 = 19.96 Ao12, sub-20. I can remember only a few months ago thinking it would be impossible to break my PB Ao5 of 20.60...


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

8.38+ on video



Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.14
1. 9.84 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 D' B' L2 D R B2 U L D R2
2. 8.85 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' R' B' F R' D' B' U L' D L2
3. 8.11 L2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' L D F U' R2 F D2 F' D' R
4. (11.34) B' L' U' D R U2 B2 R' B U R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2
5. 9.59 U B' R' D2 R B' D' F' L2 U' F R2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F U2 F'
6. (7.34) F L2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' R' D' B L2 D' F2 U B2 R'
7. 8.80 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 B R' U2 R D L' F L B D'
8. 9.46 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U L2 R2 B F D R B2 D' R2 D' L
9. 9.44 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F' R U' L' U B' F L2 U B2
10. 10.87 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 U' B' L R' U' B L B' F2 D' B'
11. 7.44 L2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L B F2 L D L2 F U F
12. 9.01 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 U2 R U R' B2 D L' B D' F L D2 

8.38+ L' U L2 D B U2 B D' F L2 U' R2 U' D' F2 B2 U B2 
pretty insane scramble


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 2, 2014)

4x4: 59.90 = (1:07.91), (54.39), 56.00, 1:03.67, 1:00.03


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 2, 2014)

Pyraminx , all on cam 
stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.45
worst time: 12.95

current avg5: 8.99 (σ = 1.68)
best avg5: 5.99 (σ = 1.32)

current avg12: 8.74 (σ = 1.90)
best avg12: 6.72 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 7.64 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 7.67


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2014)

Average of 5: 2.92
1. 3.27 R U2 F' R U' F' U R' F2 
2. 2.93 F U' F R2 F2 U F' U2 F 
3. 2.57 U' R F R F R2 U' F2 
4. (10.83) R' U' F U' R U' R F U' 
5. (1.67) R U2 R F' R F U' 

lol, PB with a sup-10. Didn't even notice it was PB until 20 solves later...

E: 3.41, 5.36, (2.34), 2.36, 3.62, 3.95, 3.70, 3.32, 3.23, (7.97), 3.24, 3.09 = 3.53 Ao12


----------



## KCuber (Feb 2, 2014)

yesssssssssss
2:54.72 7x7 single  First sub-3


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 2, 2014)

KCuber said:


> yesssssssssss
> 2:54.72 7x7 single  First sub-3



no pls

stahp


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 2, 2014)

OH Avg100 PB: 26.03

3rd avg100 PB in a row (and 3rd this year).
Only 9 sup 30 solves, so I'm starting to get rid of most of my bad solves which usually happened all the time.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> no pls
> 
> stahp



theeeees


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 2, 2014)

9.89 official avg with 8.4 single  .
Somehow manager to get 6/10 sub 10s and 8/10 sub11


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 9.89 official avg with 8.4 single  .
> Somehow manager to get 6/10 sub 10s and 8/10 sub11



You too now...

Good job.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> You too now...
> 
> Good job.


 
Thanks ! I actually whas thinking : do I beat Antoine now? LOL


----------



## kcl (Feb 2, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 9.89 official avg with 8.4 single  .
> Somehow manager to get 6/10 sub 10s and 8/10 sub11



Did you film them? Gj


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Did you film them? Gj



Yeah although the display didn't work :'(


----------



## kcl (Feb 2, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Yeah although the display didn't work :'(



Upload anyway, I've never seen you solve! If we know the times a display isn't essential lol


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Upload anyway, I've never seen you solve! If we know the times a display isn't essential lol



Il try to upload have uploaded a few solves already il inform whenever I post


----------



## KCuber (Feb 2, 2014)

4x4 PB single
24.50 R' Fw B' F2 L' F' D2 R2 D F2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 U' Uw' B2 D2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 R2 D2 Uw R D R' D' B2 Uw Fw' Uw' D L2 R B2
Kinda messed up lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 2, 2014)

KCuber said:


> 4x4 PB single
> 24.50 R' Fw B' F2 L' F' D2 R2 D F2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 U' Uw' B2 D2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 R2 D2 Uw R D R' D' B2 Uw Fw' Uw' D L2 R B2
> *Kinda messed up lol*



wat


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 2, 2014)

KCuber said:


> 4x4 PB single
> 24.50 R' Fw B' F2 L' F' D2 R2 D F2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 U' Uw' B2 D2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 R2 D2 Uw R D R' D' B2 Uw Fw' Uw' D L2 R B2
> Kinda messed up lol



Y did I thought you're PB whas like 21?


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 2, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-2
avg of 12: 48.38

Time List:
1. 47.20 Fw2 Rw2 U R D2 L' R2 U2 Uw2 L2 D2 L' F' Fw2 R' F B2 L' D B' F Uw Rw2 Uw L2 B L B2 U F2 D2 Rw Uw B2 U' L R2 D2 F' Uw2 
2. 45.96 B' Rw F U2 B Uw2 Rw2 F2 U Fw L' F2 D' L2 Rw B' F' R2 Fw' U2 R' U' F Fw' L2 R Uw' R2 Fw2 L' Uw' Rw Uw' U R U2 Rw2 R' L Uw2 
3. 50.58 Rw' D' Uw2 U' F' B U B' Rw2 Uw' F2 D' R2 U R Fw2 F' U F2 U' Rw' Uw' L2 Rw' U Rw R' Uw R' U' D2 B2 F Uw Rw B U' L Fw2 D 
4. 44.29 Fw R2 B2 R Rw Uw2 U Rw R' B Uw2 F' Rw' D' L B Fw' Uw' Fw2 D' U2 B' R' Uw2 B Fw F' R' L2 Uw2 D U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D R' Rw' B F 
5. 46.31 B Uw U Fw2 U2 D' R B L2 D B2 Rw' B' F Uw' D Rw2 B2 F2 U' B2 Uw D2 R2 Fw' D' R' Uw' R D R Fw U2 Uw Fw' D Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw' 
6. 52.15 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw' L' F' Fw' L' B2 U' R' D Uw R2 D' U' B' L Rw' Uw R B' L B' L Uw' Rw' Uw F L Fw2 D' R2 Fw' Rw2 L' U' Fw U' Uw2 
7. 44.97 R Rw2 Uw R2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' F2 D2 Fw2 R2 D B2 U R2 D R' Fw' Uw R B' L F' D B' Rw R2 L B' D L2 Rw B2 Fw' R2 Rw' Uw2 U D' Rw' 
8. (55.34) Fw D2 B' Fw2 R2 B' Uw' Fw D F' D' R2 Fw D B2 U Fw' U' Fw D2 B' D Rw' B2 Rw2 D' R2 Rw' Uw2 F2 B2 D2 Uw R B D U B R B2 
9. 53.78 Rw' F2 B Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 R2 U D' F2 D' R2 Fw2 D B U2 Uw F D2 Rw2 L' F U2 L R F2 U' Uw D' Rw' B Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw' B Rw2 R' B' 
10. (43.20) Fw2 U2 R' U2 Uw' D' L2 F Uw' B2 R Rw U D' B' Fw' R Uw R2 Uw' Fw2 B D Fw2 Rw B2 L U' F' Fw2 R U2 F2 D' B2 Rw2 U' D' F' L2 
11. 50.41 U2 Fw2 F' Rw Fw B F' Uw Rw' Uw L Rw2 B2 F2 Rw' Fw Rw D2 R2 Uw' D R2 D2 Rw2 F R2 U2 Uw' B2 R2 Rw' D U F2 Rw2 U Rw U2 Uw D 
12. 48.18 Fw Uw' D Fw' D' B2 Fw' U2 R' Uw2 U2 F U Fw Uw2 B2 Rw2 B Rw2 R' D2 Uw2 B' U' Rw' B Fw' F2 R2 Uw' Rw2 B' Rw R2 B2 U' Fw' U' F Fw


----------



## imvelox (Feb 2, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Y did I thought you're PB whas like 21?



Because you thought that KCuber(Kevin) was yoshinator(Jacob) lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

32.33 4x4 single with F-perm


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 2, 2014)

8 2x2s in 57.24


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2014)

I've got a bit behind in posting PBs.
2x2:
2.34, 2.36, 3.62 = 2.77 Mo3
4.14 Ao50
4.28 Ao100
4x4:
54.08, 1:04.02, 1:07.08 = 1:01.73 Mo3
1:04.72 Ao12
1:08.50 Ao50
1:10.85 Ao100
LBL:
17.45 single (also NL)
(17.45), (23.20), *18.23, 19.95, 19.13*, 18.62, 20.98, 20.24, 21.69, 19.71, 22.46, 17.85 = *19.10 Mo3*/Ao5; 19.89 Ao12
22.22 Ao50
22.84 Ao100


----------



## uvafan (Feb 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> LBL:
> Ao100


Yeah why?


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Yeah why?


idk, I get bored easily


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 2, 2014)

Megamonx??? y TDM


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

PB 4x4 avg5 

36.74, 34.74, 34.54, (46.10), (33.51) = *35.34*

36.74, 34.74, 34.54, (46.10), 33.51, 40.25, 42.60, 36.40, (33.26), 34.74, 38.92, 38.54 = *37.10* PB avg12


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Megamonx??? y TDM


idk, I just found it funny and decided to change my sig... I don't really like it now either. I'll change it.

Also 4:10.08 5x5 single.
E: 3:48.17
E2: 3:37.46
E3: Best average of 5: 4:04.38
1-5 - 4:10.58 (4:16.32) 3:48.17 (3:37.46) 4:14.39
last three are 3:53.34 Mo3


----------



## kcl (Feb 2, 2014)

7.532 PB Skewb Ao100. no pops during solving wat



Spoiler



Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-02-02 02:28 PM

Skewb

Number of solves: 100
Best Time: 2.750
Worst Time: 13.985
Session Avg: 7.532
Session Mean: 7.549
Individual Times: 
(2.750), 7.367, 8.517, 10.100, 4.984, 7.668, 6.317, 6.467, 5.334, 10.651, 7.117, 5.834, 5.967, 8.802, 4.184, 10.601, 6.567, 6.517, 7.818, 6.967, 4.635, 9.350, 6.717, 3.001, 8.717, 6.417, 9.667, 8.667, 3.750, 6.867, 9.650, (13.985), 10.851, 5.634, 4.884, 7.784, 6.385, 7.367, 6.717, 6.084, 9.650, 8.768, 8.217, 6.167, 6.067, 8.317, 7.717, 7.567, 10.201, 7.467, 6.867, 6.567, 8.550, 8.417, 9.700, 11.201, 7.617, 4.684, 7.617, 11.535, 7.017, 8.417, 6.817, 10.834, 7.567, 7.968, 5.717, 10.100, 5.600, 4.984, 11.350, 7.517, 8.800, 10.835, 4.534, 7.767, 6.084, 5.884, 7.717, 7.917, 6.232, 6.235, 8.200, 9.334, 7.117, 7.867, 6.367, 6.717, 10.001, 6.567, 10.150, 9.150, 7.017, 6.884, 5.834, 7.417, 6.967, 8.134, 8.067, 6.734



Pretty sure I'm sub 8 now XD 
Today was a good skewb day.


----------



## soup (Feb 2, 2014)

Firsxt cube accomplishment in a while: 5x5x5 in 2:21.10


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 2, 2014)

My Weilong feels so awesome after being lubed. 

11.77 single (3rd best solve, Fw R U R' U' Fw' U2 last layer. Predicted skip)
13.39 ao5 (whoa, 11 16 12 14 13)
14.86 ao12 (whoa again)

Maybe you are right kclejeune. Both averages were PB by a lot.


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2014)

Mean of 3: 2.44
1. 0.93 R2 U' F' R2 F 
2. 2.06 U' F' R2 F' U F2 R U' 
3. 4.34 U' F R2 U2 F' U F R2 U2


----------



## kcl (Feb 2, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My Weilong feels so awesome after being lubed.
> 
> 11.77 single (3rd best solve, Fw R U R' U' Fw' U2 last layer. Predicted skip)
> 13.39 ao5 (whoa, 11 16 12 14 13)
> ...



See 

Not that long ago, we were tied in 3x3. Then you got distracted with blind and big cubes lol.. Keep at it, you can only get better!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> See
> 
> Not that long ago, we were tied in 3x3. Then you got distracted with blind and big cubes lol.. Keep at it, you can only get better!



I haven't done bld in forever lol. But big cubes are fun. I need to work on my cross and cross-f2l transition because they suck. But I'll try to work on those and maybe I'll get faster.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 2, 2014)

Average of 5: 46.36
1. 41.47 f R f' L2 R' U2 u D L' U F' D f2 D B2 R U' f' u2 U r' L2 f2 F R' f2 D' B' L F' r' R2 F2 R' f2 r2 F L2 f u' 
2. (50.50) R F U' r' U2 r' B L2 F' B2 f2 u2 r' F' L2 f' R' u L D' R D2 U R2 u' R U2 L f R u2 D R2 f2 L' u' U' L2 U' f 
3. 48.14 B2 r' U2 D' R L' F2 f' u' R2 f' L R' U' D F R2 B D2 L' r2 f B D' L' R' B' U2 F u' r' U f' R2 U' B F' D2 r2 R' 
4. (41.04) r' U F L' F2 R r' u' B2 D r' L U2 u D' f B F' r u2 B u2 F u F' L F B' U B2 R' L U B' R2 L U2 B2 f2 R 
5. 49.46 L' r2 D L2 D' B2 f' U2 D L2 f2 D R' L r' B R F L D' f2 D' R2 D2 L U f F U' D' B r2 L' D f R2 U' u2 R2 L' 

PB 4x4 Ao5


----------



## kcl (Feb 2, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I haven't done bld in forever lol. But big cubes are fun. I need to work on my cross and cross-f2l transition because they suck. But I'll try to work on those and maybe I'll get faster.



Absolutely! Try and plan your first pair in inspection. Over inspect if necessary. If you can't plan it, track a corner while building the cross. It makes the first pair recognition way way way faster.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Absolutely! Try and plan your first pair in inspection. Over inspect if necessary. If you can't plan it, track a corner while building the cross. It makes the first pair recognition way way way faster.



Yeah. On easy crosses I can sometimes but I think that needs practice.


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally sub 9! I think my 54.5 mm weilong is going to be my main.

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-2
solves/total: 178/179

single
best: 6.36
worst: 32.28

mean of 3
current: 9.51 (σ = 1.56)
best: 7.60 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 5
current: 10.20 (σ = 0.39)
best: 7.44 (σ = 0.56) *PB*

avg of 12
current: 9.33 (σ = 1.19)
best: 8.47 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 50
current: 9.16 (σ = 0.84)
best: 8.78 (σ = 0.84) *PB*

avg of 100
current: 9.05 (σ = 0.89)
best: 8.97 (σ = 0.99) *PB*

Average: 9.17 (σ = 1.03)
Mean: 9.33

avg of 5: 7.44

Time List:
1. 7.18 B' R2 B2 L' B2 D R B' D2 B' L2 U' B2 U R2 D2 
2. 7.06 F' L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 L' D2 U' B2 F' R' U F L B 
3. (10.97+) R B2 U' F2 R D' R2 D' R D2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B L2 
4. 8.09 F' D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D' B F2 R2 D' R F' L B F2 U' 
5. (6.36) D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B' U' R' B' U' B' U2 F R2 F2

6.36 single

Scramble: D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B' U' R' B' U' B' U2 F R2 F2

y'
U2 R D R' F R // x-cross
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

60 moves/6.36 seconds = *9.43 tps*


----------



## kcl (Feb 3, 2014)

stevecho816 said:


> Finally sub 9! I think my 54.5 mm weilong is going to be my main.
> 
> Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-2
> solves/total: 178/179
> ...



Woah congrats!
Is the 55mm v2 any different in feeling or performance than the 57mm?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My Weilong feels so awesome after being lubed.
> 
> 11.77 single (3rd best solve, Fw R U R' U' Fw' U2 last layer. Predicted skip)
> 13.39 ao5 (whoa, 11 16 12 14 13)
> ...



Maybe I should lube mine too


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 3, 2014)

#Hoyaswag

42.10, (1:04.61), 42.78, 42.84, 44.70, 45.22, (36.02), 38.62, 43.13, 43.70, 41.57, 40.43

36.02 OLL parity single, 41.11 avg5, 42.51 avg12


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Woah congrats!
> Is the 55mm v2 any different in feeling or performance than the 57mm?



Thanks! I found that the 55mm weilong v2 is a lot more smoother and less clicky than the 57mm. Also, I love the size of the cube


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 3, 2014)

stevecho816 said:


> Thanks! I found that the 55mm weilong v2 is a lot more smoother and less clicky than the 57mm. Also, I love the size of the cube



Please don't tempt me :'( it's Chinese holidays and my order hasn't been shipped yet. No good oh cube :'(


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 3, 2014)

4 7s in a row on ttw = 7.93 avg


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 3, 2014)

stevecho816 said:


> Thanks! I found that the 55mm weilong v2 is a lot more smoother and less clicky than the 57mm. Also, I love the size of the cube


 welcome to the sub 9 club as well as the 55mm Weilong club.


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 3, 2014)

Pyra PB single, 1.95. Pretty lol but still a PB

B R' U' L U L' R' B 



Spoiler: video


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2014)

10.82, 10.66, (16.08), 15.34, (10.58) = 12.27 3x3 avg5


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 3, 2014)

OH PBs

avg5

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-3
avg of 5: 17.02


Spoiler



Time List:
1. (23.50) D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R F2 D' B' L' U' R F L' F2 
2. (14.20) U F B R' B L U L' B' D' F' U2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 L' B2 
3. 18.41 U B2 D' R2 B L F' U' F' D R D2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 
4. 15.98 L2 B R2 B R2 F2 U2 F' D F L U F L B2 D2 L2 R 
5. 16.66 B R U L U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D'


avg12: 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-3
avg of 12: 18.68




Spoiler



Time List:
1. (14.09) F2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' R' B2 L2 U' B U' B2 L' D2 B D2 U 
2. 18.01 D' B L' F' U' F' D' R' U L D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 
3. 23.24 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L' D U' B' R D' R D2 U2 F' 
4. 17.80 R2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D' L D F2 U R2 U2 
5. 18.93 U R F' D2 F' B' R D R' L' D2 R' B2 R' D2 L F2 U2 R 
6. 19.02 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 R B2 R2 F' L2 U L2 R' D' U' B' D' F2 
7. 15.07 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 U B R U' L' R2 D' F' D' F 
8. 19.28 L2 F L2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' L2 D F' L D' U' B L U' L' F2 
9. (29.06) F2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 U' L B' L2 D2 L' F L' D' U 
10. 18.83 U B2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B F' D' R2 F R2 F R' B' 
11. 17.35 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 L F2 R' F2 R2 U B L' U' R' U B' L' B F2 
12. 19.28 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 R F' L D L' R U' L' U' B D


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 3, 2014)

19.44 OH single
27.06 AO 5
29.93 AO 12
33.58 AO 100


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2014)

I got bored so I did a relay of every event that is done as an average of 5... (think a poor man's Guildford challenge)
My time was 7:42.17



Spoiler: individual times



mega: 1:48.44
555: 2:20.77 (kind of fail, my 555 sucks)
444: 1:04.90 (DP)
sq-1: 47.60 (fail CS)
333: 19.46
333oh: 38.08
skewb: 15.95
pyra: 11.41
clock: 8.96
222: 6.60



Edit: 6.31 clock average of 5. Best in ages, I don't know how many faster ones I've done
(5.80), 6.94, (9.09), 6.18, 5.80 = *6.31*



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Average of 5: 6.31
1. (5.80) (1, 0) / (6, -2) / (-5, 6) / (2, -5) / (1) / (-4) / (0) / (4) / (4) / (-3) / Uddd
2. 6.94 (6, 1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 1) / (-1, 0) / (6) / (0) / (3) / (6) / (-2) / (4) / ddUd
3. (9.09) (5, 6) / (-4, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, 5) / (6) / (3) / (2) / (6) / (-5) / (-5) / UUUU
4. 6.18 (4, 0) / (0, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (0) / (3) / (2) / (1) / (-4) / (-5) / dddd
5. 5.80 (-5, 0) / (3, 2) / (-5, 2) / (0, 2) / (-4) / (-1) / (-5) / (-1) / (0) / (-5) / UUUU


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 3, 2014)

8.77 avg5

Followed in the same session by 8.38 avg5, with a 6.78 single.

And earlier today, 10.32 OH single.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 3, 2014)

5. (36.44) F2 Uw F2 U2 B2 Uw L' F2 Rw D Fw' D' B Uw2 D' F2 Fw' Rw2 F Fw' D U B2 R' L2 F' Fw2 U2 Uw' L D' F2 B Rw U2 L2 Rw B2 R' Uw
Only had to to the 3 part of 3-2-3, didn't get parity and got a Uperm with COLL. Great overall solve


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 3, 2014)

Learned EG1.


----------



## OmerCet (Feb 3, 2014)

I got 3x3 avg NR: 12.24


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I got bored so I did a relay of every event that is done as an average of 5... (think a poor man's Guildford challenge)
> My time was 7:42.17
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this without reading clock. Saw sq1 scrambles. Had mini heart attack. Still, awesome job!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Saw this without reading clock. Saw sq1 scrambles. Had mini heart attack. Still, awesome job!



Hehe. SQ-1 cubeshape, maybe xD
But no, as if I'm good at anything that isn't clock  and thanks!


----------



## KCuber (Feb 4, 2014)

2-4 Relay PB
1. 37.67 
2) F U2 F' U2 R U F2 U2 R U' 
3) B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R' B D2 B L2 D' U' F2 R B' 
4) u' B F u2 U R2 L f' u2 F' f2 U' r R' f' F2 r' U F' B' r R L F' U2 F R U B2 D2 r f U' B' r F' r' B F u


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 4, 2014)

KCuber said:


> 2-4 Relay PB
> 1. 37.67
> 2) F U2 F' U2 R U F2 U2 R U'
> 3) B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R' B D2 B L2 D' U' F2 R B'
> 4) u' B F u2 U R2 L f' u2 F' f2 U' r R' f' F2 r' U F' B' r R L F' U2 F R U B2 D2 r f U' B' r F' r' B F u



wut


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 4, 2014)

You guy are such scrubs... 15 tries and I got a 35.98 2-4

25s 4x4.


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> You guy are such scrubs... 15 tries and I got a 35.98 2-4
> 
> 25s 4x4.





KCuber said:


> 2-4 Relay PB
> 1. 37.67
> 2) F U2 F' U2 R U F2 U2 R U'
> 3) B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R' B D2 B L2 D' U' F2 R B'
> 4) u' B F u2 U R2 L f' u2 F' f2 U' r R' f' F2 r' U F' B' r R L F' U2 F R U B2 D2 r f U' B' r F' r' B F u



lmao... well... you guys are scrubs at 3x3...no one cares about 4x4


----------



## KCuber (Feb 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> You guy are such scrubs... 15 tries and I got a 35.98 2-4
> 
> 25s 4x4.



Scrambles?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> You guy are such scrubs... 15 tries and I got a 35.98 2-4
> 
> 25s 4x4.



not bad


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 4, 2014)

with ss lmao

1. 24.21 F Uw2 R' F' D2 Uw2 Rw' B' R' F' U D' R2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L Uw2 L Rw' R' Uw2 Rw' R Uw L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 F2 U Uw2 D2 L2 D L2 F' R'


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2014)

higames 7x7 24th place


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> It's faster than you official 4x4 average. So, who cares?



You did what I couldn't: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcXeBlAt9Qo&feature=gp-n-y


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 4, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> It's faster than you official 4x4 average. So, who cares?



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 4, 2014)

not really a accomplishment but my 9.89 nr avg and 8.28 nr single are all on camera and with timer display working


----------



## Iggy (Feb 4, 2014)

10.85, 11.07, (11.93), (9.92), 11.58 = 11.17 3x3 avg5

First really good average in a loooong time.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 4, 2014)

PB OH avg5, on TTW

16.72    

best avg 3/5 = 16.72​
*15.93*L2 F2 D R F2 R' U2 B U B2 L2 B D F2 L B2 L D' L2 F' B' L B' U2 F'*15.83*U' D B2 U2 B D2 L2 D F' U2 R D U R2 U F D' F' U' R U L B2 L F'*18.76*R2 L2 B2 R2 B D' R' F' L' U' D F L2 B2 U' R2 B' U B U' D' R B R L'*17.09*B2 R U' F B' U' R2 L' B F2 U D B2 F' U2 D' L F' R2 L F B' L D L*17.15*F' B U B2 L2 D' L R' B' L F R F R2 D2 B' L R F D' L2 B' D L D'



Reaction: 


Spoiler


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 4, 2014)

PB avg 5 with a cube that isn't my main and has different sticker shades than I usually use  
Avg : 8.73 
Times :
1 :8.96 
2 :14.43+ 
3 : 8.36 
4 : 8.56
5 : 8.68


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 4, 2014)

Le skoob - 11.32 avg12, 10.25 avg5

1. 9.14 U L B' R' L' B U L' U' 
2. 12.41 B U' R' B' L B R' B 
*3. (7.98) B R B' R U R' U' L' 
4. 14.07 B R B' L' R' L R' B R' 
5. 10.03 B R U B' R' L B U R' 
6. 8.93 U R L' R' L' U L U' 
7. 11.78 U' R' B' R' B' L' R' L' *
8. 13.10 U L' U L' B' L B U' R 
9. (15.48) U' R' B L' R L U B U 
10. 12.40 R B' R' U' L' B U' B' U 
11. 9.57 R' B U' B L B' U L 
12. 11.74 R L' R' B U' R B' L'


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 4, 2014)

Pyraminx, stackmatted and on cam, tied my current PB

Average of 5: 5.60
1. 4.47 U B' R B R' U L' B u 
2. 6.96 R B R U' B' L U B' r u' 
3. (3.97) U R B' R U' B U B' U' l' r' 
4. (12.10) L' U B L' U' R' L R' r b' u' 
5. 5.36 L' U L B L B' L' U' r u'


Edit: Just realized my old PB was 5.70 not 5.60. so this my new PB yay


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 4, 2014)

Clock average of 12 PB: 11.47

11.24 UUdd u=3,d=-2 dUdU u=-1,d=2 ddUU u=3,d=2 UdUd u=3,d=0 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=6 UUdd
10.10 UUdd u=-2,d=-3 dUdU u=5,d=-1 ddUU u=0,d=6 UdUd u=-5,d=6 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=1 dddd d=4 dddU
14.13 UUdd u=-2,d=-2 dUdU u=-3,d=3 ddUU u=2,d=3 UdUd u=-3,d=3 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=1 UUUd u=2 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=0 UdUd
11.73 UUdd u=-5,d=1 dUdU u=6,d=2 ddUU u=6,d=-2 UdUd u=-1,d=3 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-5 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=5 dUUd
11.40 UUdd u=3,d=-5 dUdU u=0,d=-2 ddUU u=4,d=3 UdUd u=4,d=-3 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=-4 UUUU u=4 dddd d=5 dUdU
10.82 UUdd u=0,d=1 dUdU u=2,d=0 ddUU u=-4,d=-1 UdUd u=-4,d=4 dUUU u=1 UdUU u=4 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-2 dUdd
09.75 UUdd u=0,d=6 dUdU u=0,d=1 ddUU u=-2,d=-5 UdUd u=5,d=4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=1 dddd d=3 ddUd
11.23 UUdd u=6,d=1 dUdU u=4,d=-4 ddUU u=-3,d=-5 UdUd u=-1,d=1 dUUU u=-5 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=3 dddd d=3 ddUd
12.80 UUdd u=5,d=-5 dUdU u=-2,d=6 ddUU u=-5,d=4 UdUd u=-1,d=-4 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=5 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=5 UUUd
11.15 UUdd u=0,d=6 dUdU u=-3,d=5 ddUU u=0,d=3 UdUd u=-4,d=0 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=1 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=-2 dddd d=-4 UddU
13.20 UUdd u=4,d=4 dUdU u=5,d=3 ddUU u=-1,d=3 UdUd u=6,d=-4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=0 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-1 UdUd
11.01 UUdd u=6,d=2 dUdU u=6,d=2 ddUU u=-3,d=1 UdUd u=5,d=0 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=6 UUdU u=3 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=6 ddUU


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 4, 2014)

3x3  PB avg12 and avg50

number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.25
worst time: 23.12

current avg5: 18.11 (σ = 2.78)
best avg5: 17.10 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 18.43 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 17.83 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 19.27 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 19.25


Getting better at OLL recognition


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm coming back.


single
best: 6.88
worst: 12.08

mean of 3
current: 10.13 (σ = 0.47)
best: 8.02 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 5
current: 9.78 (σ = 0.46)
best: 8.20 (σ = 0.13)

avg of 12
current: 9.39 (σ = 0.65)
best: 8.59 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 50
current: 9.24 (σ = 0.70)
best: 9.19 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 100
current: 9.29 (σ = 0.63)
best: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)

Average: 9.43 (σ = 0.69)
Mean: 9.42


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm coming back.
> 
> 
> single
> ...



such nub

not even sub 8


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2014)

16. 55.97 Uw F' D F U Rw2 D F' Fw2 B2 L D L F B2 Uw2 L Rw' R F2 U' R D L Rw2 U2 B' R Uw L R F' Fw' U R F' Rw2 U2 B' D'
17. 59.12 B' R2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 D2 L2 F2 Fw D' R U2 B Rw' Uw2 F Fw' U' L' R D R2 D' Rw Uw Fw L2 D2 Fw Uw' F2 D R2 U' Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 R'
18. 1:07.18 R F' B L2 Fw' R' B' Uw' L F' D2 Fw2 U' Fw' U2 D2 Rw U D L Rw F B2 R' U' L' R Uw L2 B2 Rw' R U' Uw' R2 F' Fw2 L B' U2

1:00.76 Mo3
About to roll out a 1:22.50, but... like always, I'm going to completely fail and get an even worse time than that.
E: 1:23.22. I KNEW IT


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 5, 2014)

Pyraminx ao5: 7.64

Times:
8.65
(9.85)
8.41
(4.34)
5.88


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 5, 2014)

Second fullskip (everything but the layer)

7.21 B L' B U B' U B U' L


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Second fullskip (everything but the layer)
> 
> 7.21 B L' B U B' U B U' L



Which layer did you do? There is a 3-move one on red.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 5, 2014)

Pyraminx:
I am slow. My times went up and down and up and down. Not sure if these are PB's.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.90
worst time: 17.47

current mean of 3: 12.16 (σ = 2.41)
best mean of 3: 7.18 (σ = 2.49)

current avg5: 10.86 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 7.86 (σ = 1.33)

current avg12: 10.64 (σ = 2.39)
best avg12: 8.93 (σ = 1.64)

current avg100: 10.69 (σ = 2.27)
best avg100: 10.69 (σ = 2.27)

session avg: 10.69 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 10.70



Spoiler: Times



1. 10.82 U L B U' R B L' U' l' r 
2. 12.94 U B' R' L' B L' B R U l r' u 
3. 8.74 U B L' U B' R' B' L r' b' u' 
4. 11.64 R U L U' L B' L' l' r' 
5. 9.16 U' L' B U R U' R' L' l' b u' 
6. 10.26 U L U R' B' L R' U' L' l' b u 
7. 9.54 L R B U' R' l' r' 
8. 12.71 U L B R' U' B' L U' B l r' u' 
9. 9.89 L B R' L U R L l r 
10. 14.61 U B' L U B' L' U' B' L l' r b u' 
11. 11.38 L' U' R L' R U L' B' l r b' 
12. 9.83 U L R' U L' U R' B L l' r 
13. 8.60 R' L U' B U l' r' b u 
14. 12.12 U L' U' L R B' R' U' l r u 
15. 10.04 U R B' R' U' R' B L' U' l r' b' u' 
16. 5.08 R' L B' U' R' U' B L' l' u' 
17. 12.15 U R U' R B U L' R l' r b' u' 
18. 7.84 U R U L' U L' U' 
19. 14.09 U' B' R' U B L' B U' l' r b u' 
20. 9.10 R L R' L B R' B R l' r' u 
21. 9.11 U B U B' R B' U R' u' 
22. 7.41 U L U R U B R l b u 
23. 12.93 R B' R L' U' R L' l' r b' u 
24. 14.06 U B U' R' B U' B' R L l r b' 
25. 11.75 U L U' R U' L R U R l r b' 
26. 11.68 U R' B' L' U' B R B L' r b 
27. 10.94 R' L R' B' L U R' B' l r' b u' 
28. 10.42 R L' U' B U R B U' l' b' 
29. 11.95 U R' B L U' L R' B' L l' r b u 
30. (17.47) U B' U R' B' U' R L l' r' b' u' 
31. 13.54 U' B' R' L' R L' U R' l' r b' u 
32. 12.32 B' R B' L' B' R U' L' l' b' u 
33. 8.77 U B U' R B R L R L l' u' 
34. 10.72 U R' U' B L' b u' 
35. 14.30 R U' R' B' U R B' U' r b' 
36. 12.51 U' B U B' L U B' L r' b 
37. 13.62 B' U' L' U R U' R l r b u' 
38. 8.76 L' R' B R L' B' U R l r b u' 
39. 11.97 B R' U' B R U' R l r' b 
40. 11.90 B L' B U' L' U R B' r b' 
41. 9.49 L R B' U R B L' l r 
42. 10.51 L' R' L' B' R B U' L l r b 
43. 10.23 L' R L' R U B R' L' l r 
44. 11.03 B' L U' R L' l' u 
45. 8.66 B' R' U' B' U L' l b u' 
46. 10.56 U R' U B L U L B' l' b' u 
47. 7.12 B' R' L' B R r' 
48. 9.90 U' R' B' U' B R L' B l r' b 
49. 14.38 B U' L R B R' B U' r' b' u' 
50. 8.56 U B' U L' U l r' b' 
51. 11.52 B L U L' U R L' U' r' b u' 
52. 7.02 L B' U B U' B R l' r b' 
53. 9.15 R L' U' B R' L' U B L l u' 
54. 7.58 U' L' U' B U' R L B l r' u 
55. 8.15 L B' U L U' L U' l r' b' u' 
56. 10.88 L B U' L B U L B' r' b' 
57. 14.21 L R B L R B' l' u 
58. 10.10 U' L R' B U R' b u 
59. 8.98 L U' L U L' R B l b 
60. 11.99 L B' R U L U' l' r' 
61. 12.24 B R' B' L' R' B' R U' r b u' 
62. 13.98 L' U B' R U' L' R l r 
63. 12.90 U L R U' L' U B L' l b 
64. 10.81 L B R U' R B' L' R U' l r u 
65. 14.08 L' U B R' B' R' B b' u 
66. 10.14 U B' U B' U B' L' U' B l r' b' 
67. 10.43 U B U' R' B L B 
68. 7.97 B L B L R B' L U r 
69. 12.14 U R' U B U' L R' B' R' l' r' 
70. 9.12 R' U L B U' L r' b' u' 
71. 11.10 U R U L R' B L' U' R r b' 
72. 6.74 R B' R B' R B' R' l b' u' 
73. 9.11 L B R' U' L' U B R' r b' u 
74. 11.08 U' R B R L' B' L' R' l' r' u 
75. 6.01 R L' B L' U' B R b u 
76. 10.64 L R' U L' U' B U l r' u' 
77. (4.90) R' L' B' R L B R' b u 
78. 9.06 U' B L R L' R l' r' b' 
79. 8.52 L' B R' L' R L' R B' l' b' u' 
80. 8.52 R U B U L' R' B L' l' r' u 
81. 13.20 L B' L U' R' B' R l r b 
82. 10.81 U' B' R' U L' R L B l r' b u 
83. 10.70 R L' U' L B R U' l b 
84. 13.10 B' L' U L' U' R' L' U' l r 
85. 15.70 U R' U B U' B L R' l' r b u' 
86. 11.65 U R' B L U B U R' L r b u 
87. 12.70 U R' L U B' R' B' U l' r b' 
88. 9.22 B R U' L R' L R l' r b 
89. 14.99 R' L' R' U' L' R L' B' r' b' u 
90. 9.34 U L B R' B R' L U' B' l r u' 
91. 8.92 B' U' B' U' L R' U r b u' 
92. 12.78 L' U' B R L' U' L' R l' b' u 
93. 11.70 B' R' U R L R B l b 
94. 10.38 L' U' L' B' U R L' U L' r' b u' 
95. 5.55 B R U' B' U' L' B 
96. 10.94 U L' U' R L R' B' U L' l' u' 
97. 5.90 L R' U R' U' R' B' R' l' r u' 
98. 9.00 R L' B' U' R U' R' l' r' b u' 
99. 12.63 R U L' U' B' U' L R B' l' r' 
100. 14.84 U' L B R' U L U' B' L l r b


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Which layer did you do? There is a 3-move one on red.



[R'] L R' L R U' L' U' L

This might be his layer. no tips or AUF


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> [R'] L R' L R U' L' U' L
> 
> This might be his layer. no tips or AUF


Pretty sure it's skewb


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Pretty sure it's skewb



....****

Well it could be Pyraminx. It is probably skewb but hey, if you do that scramble on a Pyraminx, my solution works perfectly and makes sense with what he said


----------



## uvafan (Feb 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> ....****
> 
> Well it could be Pyraminx. It is probably skewb but hey, if you do that scramble on a Pyraminx, my solution works perfectly and makes sense with what he said



Except for the fact that he has a 4.50 official pyraminx single haha


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Except for the fact that he has a 4.50 official pyraminx single haha



? I don't understand why that's relevant O_O

He might've screwed up his layer and had a skip or something.

But yes, it's definitely skewb.


----------



## Faz (Feb 5, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> You guy are such scrubs... 15 tries and I got a 35.98 2-4
> 
> 25s 4x4.



35.13 you scrub 

I'll film some later.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 35.13 you scrub
> 
> I'll film some later.



0.88+5.66+24.66=31.2
slow+slow+slow+slow=over 40

I mean, you didn't even need to post.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Feb 5, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 35.13 you scrub
> 
> I'll film some later.



 Wat


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got my first two sub-20 solves! A 19.81 and a 19.31. And the first solve was in my best ao5 of just under 27 seconds. I've been cubing for about 4-5 months now and it gets more and more fun each day.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 5, 2014)

dsbias said:


> I just got my first two sub-20 solves! A 19.81 and a 19.31. And the first solve was in my best ao5 of just under 27 seconds. I've been cubing for about 4-5 months now and it gets more and more fun each day.



Congrats, the sub-20s will start pouring in now!



Nilsibert said:


> 3x3  PB avg12 and avg50
> 
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 14.25
> ...



Congrats! I know what it's like to want to share your accomplishment with someone, and I was genuinely pleased for you when I read this. It can be hard when your accomplishment isn't a sub 7 single, because it can get ignored!

The accomplishment thread is so anonymous, but there's really nowhere else to post, is there?

Anyway, we've been pretty much the same speed for a while, so I'm happy you're experiencing some progress. I had my first ever session with two sub 15s yesterday, wahoo! 
Keep up the good work, and good luck with the rest of OLL!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

Sq-1 pb ao12 (51.00) / sub-1 ao100 (57.09)


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> 35.13 you scrub
> 
> I'll film some later.



haha wat


----------



## EMI (Feb 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> haha wat



I like how nobody admitted to find Jacob's 35 impressive  lol


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 5, 2014)

EMI said:


> I like how nobody admitted to find Jacob's 35 impressive  lol



Jacob is so much more pro-er than Feliks that Feliks getting a 35 is very impressive, while Jacob getting one isn't. 


 jk, gj both of you. Any one of you pls get a sub-35 on cam


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 5, 2014)

Average of 12: 1.95
1. (1.42) F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U' 
2. 1.95 U F U' F U' F U F2 U' 
3. 2.16 F' U' F2 U' F' U R' U R' 
4. (2.40) R' U' R F' R F' U2 R U' 
5. 1.53 U' R U2 F' U R' U2 R U 
6. 1.68 U F U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R U2 
7. 2.37 R2 U2 F' U F R' F R2 U' 
8. 2.10 U R' F R' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 
9. 2.26 F2 U' R' F R' F' R2 F2 U' 
10. 1.46 R' F U2 F U R' U R' U2 
11. 1.98 F R2 U2 F' U' F U R' U 
12. 1.98 U R F' R2 F' U F' R' F2 

snow days are awesome.

also:

Average of 5: 1.85
1. (5.42+) U2 F2 R2 F R' U R F' R U 
2. 1.85 U F' R2 U F2 R2 U R U 
3. 1.84 U2 R F R' F2 U2 R U' R' 
4. 1.85 R2 U R F2 U R U2 R' U 
5. (1.78) F' R2 U' R2 U R' F U F' U2 

0.01 standard deviation.


----------



## kcl (Feb 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Average of 12: 1.95
> 1. (1.42) F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U'
> 2. 1.95 U F U' F U' F U F2 U'
> 3. 2.16 F' U' F2 U' F' U R' U R'
> ...



Dang. You know eg1?


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 5, 2014)

4x4 on cam, should have been waaaaaay faster, but this is the first time I have touched a 4x4 in like a month so yea. 

1. 38.91 R2 Uw Fw D2 Fw F L2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 F B' R' F2 U2 D' B Uw' Rw' B2 U2 D L2 R D2 Uw' R' B' D U2 L D' F2 R B Fw2 F' Uw2 L'


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 5, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-5
avg of 12: 48.10

Time List:
1. 43.47 Uw' D2 B2 U D2 B D' B2 U' Uw' L Uw2 L D' Uw R' D' Uw' U L' D2 U2 R2 Fw L2 R Uw' Fw' B2 Uw' Rw D F2 Fw L' R2 B2 Rw' U2 B' 
2. 51.67 D2 Fw R' L Rw2 F R D' F2 Fw' L2 R2 Rw2 Fw Rw F R' U B2 D2 F2 Fw B2 Uw' F L2 Rw' D2 R' Fw' Rw2 F' R2 Uw R Uw F2 U' D L2 
3. 49.82 U' Rw U Rw' U L U' Uw2 F B' Rw' R2 B D' B Rw2 B' R2 Uw L Rw' Fw2 D Rw Fw' L F B Fw2 Uw2 R2 U2 Rw Uw Rw R' U2 Uw' Rw2 F2 
4. 46.47 F' R' F2 D2 Fw2 R' B R' F R' Rw L Fw U' B' U' R2 Uw Rw R2 Uw2 F R' Uw2 U2 Rw F2 U B Rw2 F L2 Uw' B R2 B' F' Rw2 B Fw 
5. 52.14 B2 R Rw' Fw' U2 F Fw Uw2 B U L F2 B' Fw2 R2 U2 B' U B Uw' Fw D R Rw Uw2 U B2 R2 Rw' B Uw' U B2 L' R2 U Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw *
6. 42.84 R F' Rw' Uw2 U2 L' U R' L2 F' D2 U' B D2 R2 Fw D Uw2 Rw' Fw B' Uw' B' U D Rw' Fw' D' R2 U2 F' U2 B F2 U' B2 Fw' F L2 B2 
7. (41.39) Uw2 R Fw' B2 L R2 B2 Fw R Fw R Uw' Rw Fw' Uw2 B' Fw2 U' F D' R U Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw' U2 D' R U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw Fw Uw F2 
8. (52.48) Uw U' D' F' U' Uw2 D2 L Uw2 R2 D' F Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw D R' Fw2 D' B' Rw' U2 D Fw' R' L2 D2 Rw L B2 Uw R B2 F' U Fw U' F2 B 
9. 48.23 R' Rw' Uw2 R2 F U Uw Fw' Rw L B2 D' Uw2 B2 R Uw2 D' Fw U' D' R' Fw Rw2 L Fw' Rw U' Rw U2 L2 U Fw2 U R Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' 
10. 46.79 R B' Uw' U' L Uw2 U L' B' Uw' B R' F2 D2 Rw' B2 R D2 R2 B Fw2 Rw' D' F L2 Uw' R2 B' Uw R Fw' R' Fw2 B2 Rw F2 R F' D' B2 *
11. 49.28 Fw' F' D' B' Rw2 L D2 Fw' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 U Fw F2 L Fw' B L' F U2 B' Fw' F R' U B' Uw' Fw D' R B' Rw' Uw Fw2 L2 B U B' 
12. 50.27 B Uw2 Fw' Rw Uw U2 R D2 U2 F D' Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Fw R B2 R' Rw' Fw2 B' D' Fw2 R F2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D B F Uw' U' D F2 D2 F Uw2

Also got my third sub 40 (38.99) and a bolded 45.95 Ao5


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2014)

wtf... Decided to do a lol OH CFOP session...
5. 17.83 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D U R2 F B2 R2 D' B' D2 L2 F R' B2 U'
LL was r U R' U' r' F R F' (executed with LUD because it was OH)

E: and just to show you how surprising this was, the times before:
1. 45.13 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 B D' F2 L' B2 F2 U F' U2
2. 44.21 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 F D' F R D L2 F D' B2 F2 U'
3. 57.62 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' L U' R2 D2 B D' L2 D' L
4. 33.41 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 U B' D' F2 U2 L F2 U2 F' D R U'
5. 17.83 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D U R2 F B2 R2 D' B' D2 L2 F R' B2 U'


----------



## Emily Wang (Feb 5, 2014)

had some nice solves this morning:

number of times: 53/53

session avg: 9.00 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 9.05



Spoiler



number of times: 53/53
best time: 6.90
worst time: 12.46

current mo3: 8.14 (σ = 0.58)
best mo3: 7.63 (σ = 0.76)

current avg5: 8.36 (σ = 0.06)
best avg5: 8.08 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 9.11 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 8.49 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.05 (σ = 0.75)
best avg50: 9.05 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 9.00 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 9.05

8.01, 8.40, 8.56, 9.64, 9.41, 7.57, 6.90, 8.41, 8.33, 8.35, 9.23, 8.59, 8.58, 9.64, 9.28, 9.64, 9.82, 8.83, 8.88, 8.02, 8.36, 10.70, 9.04, 8.96, 7.38, 8.60, 9.13, 9.78, 10.67, 8.10, 8.47, 8.98, 9.68, 9.81, 8.19, 10.44, 10.22, 10.48, 9.43, 9.58, 8.73, 8.37, 12.46, 9.02, 11.92, 9.50, 8.31, 10.32, 8.42, 8.35, 8.30, 7.49, 8.62


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Dang. You know eg1?



I know some. Sune/antisune and all the easy ones.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 5, 2014)

I had free time in AP Gov so I decided to solve my 4x4 a few times. On my 3rd solve I got a PB: 55.65 

I felt all the eyes on me and I had to not freak because I haven't gotten a 4x4 PB in many months.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 5, 2014)

After 5 and a half weeks of cubing I have finally broken the minute barrier. I know it's rubbish compared to what you guys can do but it's been my goal from the start so I'm delighted.


----------



## Julian (Feb 5, 2014)

4x4:

36.58 single with OLL parity, PLL skip
43.06 ao12
46.78 ao100


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2014)

Julian said:


> 4x4:
> 
> 36.58 single with OLL parity, PLL skip
> 43.06 ao12
> 46.78 ao100



Still with redux?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 5, 2014)

9.78 clock avg100

My clock is really bad and my hands hurt


----------



## qaz (Feb 5, 2014)

skewb, first 5 = 8.67 avg5

Average of 12: 9.77
1. 10.75 L U B' L' B R' L' R' B' 
2. 9.62 R U L' U' L B' R' L' B' 
3. 8.38 U L B' R' U' L' U' R' U' 
4. (7.30) R' B' R' U' R U R' L B' 
5. 8.00 B R L R' U' B U' R' U 
6. (16.23) U B' R' B U' B R B' R 
7. 13.53 B L' U R L R L U' R' 
8. 10.41 B' R U' L' R L' R' U' L 
9. 9.79 R L R' B U' L B U B 
10. 7.68 L B' L B U R L' R' U' 
11. 9.06 L' U' R' L U' B' R' B' U 
12. 10.46 R' U L B U' R' U' B L'


----------



## Julian (Feb 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Still with redux?


Yeah. I was catching up with Yau for a while, but then exams started, and now I'm not really sure what'll happen.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 5, 2014)

2x2 avg of 12: 3.89s

Definitely a pb!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 5, 2014)

18.92 3x3 Ao50, with Ao12 of 17.55 (just less than half a second faster than previous PB Ao12).


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 6, 2014)

5.45 L B' R' U' B' L R B U

Edit: 10.17 avg12, first five is 9.18 avg5

1. (5.45) L B' R' U' B' L R B U 
2. 10.61 R' B U' B R B' U L 
3. 10.21 R L' B U' B' R U L 
4. 7.02 L R' B R' B U R' B L 
5. 10.32 U' L' U' B' R' U R' B R' 
6. (14.29) U B' U B L' U R U 
7. 11.09 R U B' R B' U' B L' U 
8. 10.69 L R' B R' B' U B' L 
9. 5.68 L' R L B' L U L' U 
10. 12.70 R U R' B U' L' R' L' 
11. 12.59 L' R' L' R B' L' U B 
12. 11.59 B R' B L U R' U' L' U

I think my TPS is improving


----------



## kcl (Feb 6, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 5.45 L B' R' U' B' L R B U
> 
> Edit: 10.17 avg12, first five is 9.18 avg5
> 
> ...



Don't get fast at skewb please..

I'd like to remain "fast" lol


Holy. Crap. 
8.75 ao5, PB by almost a second..

Qqtimer screwed up scrambles  none of them look familiar..

Average: 8.75
Best: 7.68
Worst: 9.55
Mean: 8.70
Standard Deviation: 0.60

8.64, (9.55), 8.86, (7.68), 8.76


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Don't get fast at skewb please..
> 
> I'd like to remain "fast" lol
> 
> ...



That's 3x3... right?

11.66 skoob avg12 on cam... upload?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 6, 2014)

10.54 2-gen OH mo20. Was sub-10 in the beginning but hand got tired. About 4.5-6 splits.


----------



## kcl (Feb 6, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> That's 3x3... right?
> 
> 11.66 skoob avg12 on cam... upload?



Yep 3x3. I WISH I had a 7.5 3x3 ao100


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 6, 2014)

49.28 4x4 single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2014)

8.98 avg25

3x3


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 6, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 11.66 skoob avg12 on cam... upload?



practice seriously for like 3 days and you will be sub 10. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 6, 2014)

Clock average of 5 PB: 10.88

10.28 UUdd u=1,d=4 dUdU u=1,d=0 ddUU u=1,d=-5 UdUd u=4,d=4 dUUU u=2 UdUU u=6 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=-5 dddd d=-5 UUUd
10.74 UUdd u=3,d=-2 dUdU u=3,d=-4 ddUU u=-2,d=-4 UdUd u=-2,d=5 dUUU u=4 UdUU u=-5 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=-3 UUUU u=-1 dddd d=0 UUdU
12.57 UUdd u=-1,d=-3 dUdU u=4,d=4 ddUU u=1,d=0 UdUd u=2,d=-4 dUUU u=5 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-1 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=-3 dddd d=4 UUdd
11.23 UUdd u=-5,d=-4 dUdU u=-5,d=-4 ddUU u=5,d=-3 UdUd u=0,d=-4 dUUU u=-4 UdUU u=-1 UUUd u=3 UUdU u=1 UUUU u=1 dddd d=4 UdUU
10.67 UUdd u=2,d=-3 dUdU u=2,d=-2 ddUU u=3,d=-4 UdUd u=-1,d=3 dUUU u=-1 UdUU u=-4 UUUd u=4 UUdU u=6 UUUU u=4 dddd d=1 UUdd


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 6, 2014)

4x4 on cam, finally a sub 40 4x4 solve on cam without it being a ridiculous scramble.

1. 39.47 U' Uw F D' B' Rw' Fw2 B2 R' D2 R U2 Rw' B' Fw F U2 R Fw' Uw2 D' Rw2 R2 D' F' Rw2 U' D Rw2 Fw' Rw R' Uw2 D Fw' L' Rw2 F2 L' R


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 6, 2014)

Average of 5: 19.64
1. 20.74 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L' R' U' R D' R2 B' F2 R' U2 
2. 18.91 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2 L D2 R F' U F2 U L R' F' 
3. (24.26) R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' F' R2 B2 U F2 U L D R2 
4. 19.28 R2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 R' D2 U B2 R' U L D2 
5. (17.76) D2 B R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L F' U2 L D2 R D' F' U' L' 

First OH sub-20
Mini weilong


----------



## smapd (Feb 6, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Average of 5: 19.64
> 1. 20.74 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L' R' U' R D' R2 B' F2 R' U2
> 2. 18.91 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2 L D2 R F' U F2 U L R' F'
> 3. (24.26) R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' F' R2 B2 U F2 U L D R2
> ...




How is the mini weilong ....is it smooth , controllable??


----------



## imvelox (Feb 6, 2014)

1:14.25 Fw2 D2 U B' F' Fw Lw2 Dw' B' Dw D2 Rw2 Fw' Bw' Rw Fw B2 Lw2 Fw Dw' Lw Bw Dw2 L U2 Rw' B R2 B Dw2 U F2 Fw U D Uw B2 Dw L Uw B' L' D' Rw' F U2 Bw2 Uw2 D Fw' R' B' Dw' U Bw2 L2 U Uw2 F B 

5x5


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 6, 2014)

41.54 4x4 PB single


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2014)

1. 2.76 R2 F U2 R' U' F2 U' R2
2. 3.35 U' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F'
3. 3.08 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R F R U'
3.06 Mo3

E: Best average of 12: 3.76
1-12 - (2.76) 3.35 3.08 5.58 4.02 3.39 (5.59) 4.01 3.89 3.29 3.13 3.83
First solves of session
Both close to PBs

E2:


Spoiler



Mean: 3.90
Average: 3.88
Best time: 2.76
Median: 3.86
Worst time: 5.59
Standard deviation: 0.74

Best average of 5: 3.48
1-5 - (2.76) 3.35 3.08 (5.58) 4.02

Best average of 12: 3.75
8-19 - 4.01 3.89 3.29 3.13 3.83 (4.77) 3.80 4.42 (2.84) 3.89 4.18 3.03

1. 2.76 R2 F U2 R' U' F2 U' R2
2. 3.35 U' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F'
3. 3.08 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R F R U'
4. 5.58 U2 F U' F' U R' F'
5. 4.02 F U' R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2
6. 3.39 F U R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U2
7. 5.59 U' F' R2 U F U2 F U F' U' <-- Worst solve so far
8. 4.01 R' U R F U' R U' F2 R2 U'
9. 3.89 F2 U' R F U R2 U' R U2
10. 3.29 U2 R' F2 R F' U2 F' R' F'
11. 3.13 U2 F2 U F R2 U R2
12. 3.83 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F U'
13. 4.77 U' R' U' R' F U' R U
14. 3.80 F' U' R F2 R' U2 F R'
15. 4.42 R U2 R U' R2 F R F U'
16. 2.84 U F' U R2 F' R F U' R
17. 3.89 F' U F' U' R F2 R' F U'
18. 4.18 F2 R2 F U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
19. 3.03 R F R U2 R2 F2 R' F R U'
20. 4.49 F2 U' F' R U2 F2 U' F' R U2
21. 3.48 R F' R2 U R U F' U F' U2
22. 3.68 R2 F2 U F' R2 U F R2 U2 R'
23. 4.08 F2 U R2 U R' U' R F R'
24. 4.52 F2 R' F' U R' U' F U2 F'
25. 5.30 R' F2 R' U' R U R2 F' U
26. 4.23 U' R F2 U' F' U2 F' R2
27. 3.73 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' U R' U
28. 3.04 R' U' F R U' R F U' F U'
29. 4.10 U F' U R' F' U2 R2 U' R'
30. 3.47 U2 F R' F' R2 F' U2 F U'


Worst solve in 30 was a 5.59...

E3: finished for today.


Spoiler



Mean: 3.93
Average: 3.94
Best time: 1.46
Median: 3.99
Worst time: 5.59
Standard deviation: 0.75

Best average of 5: 3.34
66-70 - (4.26) 3.03 3.59 3.41 (1.46)

Best average of 12: 3.75
8-19 - 4.01 3.89 3.29 3.13 3.83 (4.77) 3.80 4.42 (2.84) 3.89 4.18 3.03

1. 2.76 R2 F U2 R' U' F2 U' R2
2. 3.35 U' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F'
3. 3.08 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R F R U'
4. 5.58 U2 F U' F' U R' F'
5. 4.02 F U' R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2
6. 3.39 F U R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U2
7. 5.59 U' F' R2 U F U2 F U F' U'
8. 4.01 R' U R F U' R U' F2 R2 U'
9. 3.89 F2 U' R F U R2 U' R U2
10. 3.29 U2 R' F2 R F' U2 F' R' F'
11. 3.13 U2 F2 U F R2 U R2
12. 3.83 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F U'
13. 4.77 U' R' U' R' F U' R U
14. 3.80 F' U' R F2 R' U2 F R'
15. 4.42 R U2 R U' R2 F R F U'
16. 2.84 U F' U R2 F' R F U' R
17. 3.89 F' U F' U' R F2 R' F U'
18. 4.18 F2 R2 F U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
19. 3.03 R F R U2 R2 F2 R' F R U'
20. 4.49 F2 U' F' R U2 F2 U' F' R U2
21. 3.48 R F' R2 U R U F' U F' U2
22. 3.68 R2 F2 U F' R2 U F R2 U2 R'
23. 4.08 F2 U R2 U R' U' R F R'
24. 4.52 F2 R' F' U R' U' F U2 F'
25. 5.30 R' F2 R' U' R U R2 F' U
26. 4.23 U' R F2 U' F' U2 F' R2
27. 3.73 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' U R' U
28. 3.04 R' U' F R U' R F U' F U'
29. 4.10 U F' U R' F' U2 R2 U' R'
30. 3.47 U2 F R' F' R2 F' U2 F U'
31. 3.88 U2 R U F' R2 F2 R' F R'
32. 4.01 F' R2 F' R' F R U2
33. 4.31 U F U F2 R2 U' R U2 R
34. 3.48 R' U' F R F R' U' F2 U
35. 4.20 R' F R2 U2 F' U' R F' R' U2
36. 4.70 U' F U R2 F2 R' U2 R F
37. 3.84 R2 U F U2 F' U' R U2 F' U
38. 3.25 F U2 F2 U' F2 U R F2 U
39. 4.88 R2 F U R' F2 U2 F' R' U'
40. 3.76 R' F' R F U' R F R'
41. 5.44 U R2 F' U R2 U R' U' F U'
42. 3.63 F2 R2 U R' F U2 F' U2 R'
43. 3.57 U F' U2 R F2 R2 U' F' R2
44. 3.59 R' F2 U F' R2 U F U F'
45. 4.56 F' U F2 U R F' U F' R2
46. 3.97 R' U R2 F' U' F' U F2
47. 4.27 F U2 F' R F' R' F2 U2 R
48. 4.18 R2 F' R U F' R U' R U
49. 3.91 U F' R U' R2 U' R U' R2
50. 4.50 R' F' U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R'
51. 4.21 U R' U2 F2 R F U F2 U2
52. 4.38 R U' R' F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
53. 2.56 U2 F2 U' F' U' R F R2 U2
54. 4.69 U2 R' F' U' F2 R F' R2
55. 4.91 U2 F R' F2 R' F U F2
56. 2.10 R' F U' R' F2 R
57. 4.60 F2 U' F' U' F U' R U' R'
58. 3.53 F' U' F' U' R F'
59. 3.33 F' R2 U R2 U F' U R' U
60. 4.37 F R U' F R2 U' F' U2
61. 4.50 U F2 R2 U' R U F2 U
62. 4.73 U' F' U' R' F' R2 F' R U2
63. 4.01 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R2
64. 4.30 U' R U2 F' R U R U2 R2
65. 4.05 U F U' R F2 R' U R2 F' U2
66. 4.26 F' U F' U' R' F2 U2 R2
67. 3.03 F2 R2 U R2 U F' U' F2 U'
68. 3.59 F' U F' U F2 U R F2 U'
69. 3.41 U R2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R'
70. 1.46 U2 F R2 U F


Last three solves make a 2.82 Mo3.

E4: oh cool, 3.95 Ao50 and 4.26 Ao100. Both PBs. E5: actually, the Ao50 isn't, but the Ao100 is.


----------



## KCuber (Feb 7, 2014)

2:52.43 7x7 Single on cam  Uploading now


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> You guy are such scrubs... 15 tries and I got a 35.98 2-4
> 
> 25s 4x4.


Did you forget to solve the 4x4?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Square-1 PB by ~8 seconds

22.71 (-2, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 7, 2014)

OH PB single

11.65 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D R' U R2 U2 F' D' U2 L2 D' U2


----------



## Skullush (Feb 7, 2014)

Skewb

Average of 12: 5.08
1. 4.11 R U R U B L' B' R' U R' U R' B U' B
2. (9.14) U' L B R' B' U B R L R' L' R U B L
3. 5.80 R L B R' L' B' U L U R' B' L' U' R' B'
4. 7.48 L B' L B' L B' U' L B' L' B R U R L'
5. 5.17 R' U' B' U L B L' R' U' L R' L' U B' L'
6. 4.99 B L' R L' B' U R B' L B' L' U' L' R B
*7. 4.47 L R' B' L B L U' B' L B R U R B' R
8. (2.99) B' U' L' R B L U' R B' L U B U' L' B
9. 4.79 U' B R L B R L' B R L' B' U' R B' L
10. 4.85 L' R B' U' R U B' L U' B' R' U L R B
11. 4.29 B L' U L R U B' U L' B' R U' R' U R'*
12. 4.86 B R U' B' U' R B L B U' L' U' L U L 

bold: 4.52 avg5


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 7, 2014)

Skullush said:


> Skewb
> 
> Average of 12: 5.08
> 1. 4.11 R U R U B L' B' R' U R' U R' B U' B
> ...



Amazing! gogogo WR :tu :tu


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2014)

Skullush said:


> Skewb
> 
> Average of 12: 5.08
> 1. 4.11 R U R U B L' B' R' U R' U R' B U' B
> ...



Really fast, WR please


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2014)

Skullush said:


> Skewb
> 
> Average of 12: 5.08
> 1. 4.11 R U R U B L' B' R' U R' U R' B U' B
> ...



Woah wat, I did not realize you were this fast  :tu


----------



## SweetSolver (Feb 7, 2014)

Skullush said:


> Skewb
> 
> Average of 12: 5.08
> 1. 4.11 R U R U B L' B' R' U R' U R' B U' B
> ...



Nice average, well done. Method?


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 7, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> OH PB single
> 
> 11.65 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D R' U R2 U2 F' D' U2 L2 D' U2



Great! Your OH and 2H pb's are getting close xD


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2014)

2:54.85 side events relay, first one I've done with skewb. Everything was terrible 

Edit: 2:16.58, 2nd try

Edit 2:

6.96, 10.88, 9.50, 6.90, 10.75, 8.91, 7.55, (6.87), 10.50, 11.56, (DNF(9.91)), 14.38 = 9.79 Clock avg12

Really bad. I need to break in my Rubik's clock even more


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 7, 2014)

Another Sub 1 4x4 solve: 57:44(PB) Not very lucky, but no parity.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 2:54.85 side events relay, first one I've done with skewb. Everything was terrible
> 
> Edit: 2:16.58, 2nd try
> 
> ...



Is it just jamming or?
Accomplishment: 7.08 clock ao12 with 5.0x single on cam yesterday. Lost the scrambles... Hopefully I can do another one soon where I won't be so silly. The 5.0x had a 1 move face


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Is it just jamming or?
> Accomplishment: 7.08 clock ao12 with 5.0x single on cam yesterday. Lost the scrambles... Hopefully I can do another one soon where I won't be so silly. The 5.0x had a 1 move face



It's pins are still a bit slow. But I think the main thing that's slowing me down is my inaccurate turning (I'm too used to my slow Lingao clock  ). I'll probably just do some solves everyday to break it in. At least this will motivate me to practice. 

Also, nice times!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 7, 2014)

First good 3x3 session in ages:

single
best: 7.61
worst: 10.64

mean of 3
current: 9.37
best: 8.45

avg of 5
current: 9.46
best: 8.86

avg of 12
current: 9.40
best: 9.28

avg of 100
current: 9.49
best: 9.49


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 7, 2014)

current avg100: 10.17 (σ = 1.07)


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 7, 2014)

I solved a skewb once... I still hate it but at least I can say I have finally solved the damn thing.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks guys



SweetSolver said:


> Nice average, well done. Method?



Sarah's method, mostly intermediate, but I use the advanced cases for all the cat 3s


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 7, 2014)

9.51 3x3 avg not PB but it had 2 pll skips


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 7, 2014)

pb ao5(2014) 
in music tech today 

Rubik's cube
Feb 7, 2014 2:10:56 PM - 2:43:19 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: 16.79
Best time: 12.76
Median: 16.96
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 1.78

Best average of 5: 15.19
26-30 - 14.04 15.53 16.00 (13.48) (17.92)

Best average of 12: 15.96
20-31 - 16.70 13.75 (19.86) 14.51 18.01 17.73 14.04 15.53 16.00 (13.48) 17.92 15.42


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 7, 2014)

3 days after finally getting sub 1 minute (59s) I get my 2nd sub minute and it's 49s. It is bizarre how records can jump like that. The only bit of luck was a CPLL skip.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 7, 2014)

7.46 fullstep 3x3 single


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 7, 2014)

yessss

1:09.89 Uw2 R2 Uw Rw2 Lw' L D2 B2 F2 Uw2 B2 F D R U Dw B' Uw2 Lw' F2 D' R2 Rw' Uw U Lw Uw B' L' Rw2 Bw' L Lw Bw2 D U Bw' Rw Bw' F2 Rw2 Uw U2 Dw Rw2 B L U D Bw' Uw' Bw' L' U F D Bw2 L2 Uw2 F2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-7
solves/total: 1073/1081

single
best: 0.56
worst: 9.83

mean of 3
current: 1.71 (σ = 0.77)
best: 1.02 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 5
current: 1.57 (σ = 0.60)
best: 1.12 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 12
current: 1.63 (σ = 0.48)
best: 1.39 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 50
current: 1.82 (σ = 0.27)
best: 1.65 (σ = 0.23)

avg of 100
current: 1.78 (σ = 0.29)
best: 1.71 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 1000
current: 1.99 (σ = 0.41)
best: 1.99 (σ = 0.41)

1.12 AO5


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-7
avg of 5: 1.12

Time List:
1. 0.75 U2 R' F' U R 
2. (0.71) F R' U' R2 F U' F 
3. (1.59) R2 F U F R2 U' F U F2 U2 
4. 1.22 R' U F2 U R U' F 
5. 1.38 F2 U F U F2 R2 F' R F'



1.39 AO12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-7
avg of 12: 1.39

Time List:
1. 0.75 U2 R' F' U R 
2. (0.71) F R' U' R2 F U' F 
3. 1.59 R2 F U F R2 U' F U F2 U2 
4. 1.22 R' U F2 U R U' F 
5. 1.38 F2 U F U F2 R2 F' R F' 
6. 1.63 R2 F R2 F U F' R2 U2 F 
7. 1.52 R' U2 R' U F2 U F' R2 U2 
8. (1.68) R F U' R2 F2 R' U' 
9. 1.58 R F2 R' U' R F U' F 
10. 1.52 U R2 F' U R U' R2 U' R 
11. 1.09 U2 F' U2 R' U F R U' R 
12. 1.58 F' R F' U2 R2 F U' F U


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-7
> solves/total: 1073/1081
> 
> single
> ...



Dude, seriously. What just happened. 1.39 ao12?!?!?!??! 1.12 AO5?! WAAAAT


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 8, 2014)

OH
19.44 single
27.06 AO 5
28.46 AO 12
31.64 AO 100


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 8, 2014)

Skewb. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 24/25
best time: 12.38
worst time: 1:18.72

current avg5: 48.10 (σ = 21.65)
best avg5: 21.80 (σ = 2.92)

current avg12: 33.76 (σ = 17.93)
best avg12: 29.73 (σ = 10.27)

session avg: 35.72 (σ = 14.86)
session mean: 34.75

edit: 

have to quit skewb for the night, the sound is driving my parents nuts lol sadly I cant finish this avg fo 50 but whatever

stats: (hide)
number of times: 41/42
best time: 12.38
worst time: 1:18.72

current avg5: 27.94 (σ = 3.32)
best avg5: 21.80 (σ = 2.92)

current avg12: 26.77 (σ = 3.95)
best avg12: 26.33 (σ = 4.06)

session avg: 32.10 (σ = 12.71)
session mean: 31.62


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes.
I win.
Finally
Sub 20 avg12 3x3

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-7
avg of 12: 19.92

Time List:
1. (17.93) U F B' L' U' R2 B D2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 
2. (24.06) D2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' U F2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 R' B' R2 
3. 19.15 R2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 L' F2 R U2 R D B' F2 D L D U R2 U2 L2 
4. 22.36 L2 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U B L2 D' U L' F' D2 B U 
5. 18.90 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 F U' L B U R D2 F' R' D2 R 
6. 22.00 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L B2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' L' D' R' F 
7. 19.35 D' R' B D2 F' U' R L2 U2 F' D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 
8. 19.40 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 F D' R' F' D' B U' L' F U' B2 
9. 19.06 D F' B L2 D' R' B' R' L U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 
10. 19.54 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' R D' F2 D' L2 B2 F L B2 U 
11. 18.17 B2 D2 R F2 R' U2 L B2 F2 U' F' L' R' B R2 B' L B' U' 
12. 21.26 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D' R U B R B2 U' L' R B2 U2

E: PB AO5. By a lot


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-7
avg of 5: 17.58

Time List:
1. (16.47) B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' R D' U2 L U R B U2 L' F 
2. 17.39 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U F D' L' D U' B2 D2 L U2 R' 
3. 17.97 R U' R2 D R' F' U2 R2 L F' U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' 
4. (22.05) B D2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F' L' D F' U' B' D2 U' F' R' 
5. 17.39 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 D B2 D F2 U2 F R D2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2



E2:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-7
avg of 12: 18.57

Time List:
1. 19.68 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' R' B' F' U F2 D' F' R' D2 F2 
2. 17.31 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B L' F' D' F D2 R B' F 
3. 20.10 D2 U2 L U2 F2 L D2 R D2 L B2 U' B' U' R' D2 L2 U' B F2 R2 
4. (15.76) F L2 B2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' R' F' U2 R' B F' R' D B 
5. 21.50 L' U2 D2 F U B U D' F' L D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 
6. (25.89) R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' L' R2 D' R' F' D' L' D U B 
7. 16.47 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' R D' U2 L U R B U2 L' F 
8. 17.39 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U F D' L' D U' B2 D2 L U2 R' 
9. 17.97 R U' R2 D R' F' U2 R2 L F' U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' 
10. 22.05 B D2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F' L' D F' U' B' D2 U' F' R' 
11. 17.39 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 D B2 D F2 U2 F R D2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 
12. 15.89 U' F B D R F2 U D' F D' B2 U' D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2



Sub 19 ao12


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 8, 2014)

3x3 stuff

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.56
worst time: 16.99

current avg5: 12.79 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 11.54 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 13.47 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 11.96 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 12.80 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 12.80 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 12.80 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 12.84


----------



## smapd (Feb 8, 2014)

OH sub 16 avg...


15.33
1. (13.28) U2 F' R' U' L2 R B R' B' R B2 F' U L' R F2 R B L' D2 R F D U L' 
2. 15.82 D' F R' B' U' D' B2 D' L D' R D B L' D R D L' U' L D B2 F U' D2 
3. (18.51) L2 U B' R2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 L' F' D U2 R2 F L B' D B D' F B U D 
4. 13.66 L B' L2 U' F D F2 B' R' L D' B' U' D2 B D U B' D' L2 D2 F R D B 
5. 16.51 L2 U D2 L' D F' L R' U L R2 B2 R L F D' U F2 B U2 F' L2 F2 L D


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 8, 2014)

PB I guess.
Average of 5: 9.11
1. (9.03) B2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F' L2 U' R U L R B' L R2 
2. 9.03 B2 F2 U2 B2 L R' B2 L' F2 L' D' L U F L' R' B' F2 D' F' 
3. 9.03 D F2 U F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R' D L' R2 B' D F' D' U' R' 
4. (12.57) U2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F U2 F U2 R' D B U2 L2 B U' B U2 B2 
5. 9.26 D' U F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D R2 U R' U B F' U R B2 D' R' D 

Solve 2, 3 and 5 had the same PLLs. Gc perm. No skips. I am such a noob ! :/


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> PB I guess.
> Average of 5: 9.11
> 1. (9.03) B2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F' L2 U' R U L R B' L R2
> 2. 9.03 B2 F2 U2 B2 L R' B2 L' F2 L' D' L U F L' R' B' F2 D' F'
> ...



OH???????? :O :O :O


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> PB I guess.
> Average of 5: 9.11
> 1. (9.03) B2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F' L2 U' R U L R B' L R2
> 2. 9.03 B2 F2 U2 B2 L R' B2 L' F2 L' D' L U F L' R' B' F2 D' F'
> ...


gj

dem 9.03's


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 8, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> OH???????? :O :O :O



How are you so pro at guessing? :O 



Username said:


> gj
> 
> dem 9.03's



Thanks! The first solve had a G perm too. Gb. I get sub 10 averages once in a blue moon! My 2h executions are so lol to watch!


----------



## smapd (Feb 8, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> PB I guess.
> Average of 5: 9.11
> 1. (9.03) B2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F' L2 U' R U L R B' L R2
> 2. 9.03 B2 F2 U2 B2 L R' B2 L' F2 L' D' L U F L' R' B' F2 D' F'
> ...



Hey man.....is it OH.?.....I hope ur 2H is sub 8 or wat??


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 8, 2014)

5x5 average 2:09.40
7x7 average 7:53.07

Yeah I know...slow, but they are new PBs!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 8, 2014)

1-man Guildford Challenge PB: 12:12.91
Could have been better, if my 7x7 didn't pop.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 8, 2014)

*5.59* U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L' D2 R' U2 L F U' L2 F R' B' L' R F2 D 

4th sub-6...2nd best solve ever. PLL skip

y z2 //
D F R' u' L' // cross
U' R' U2' R y R' U' R // 1
y' U R' U' R // 2
R U R' U' R U R' // 3
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' U R U R' // 4
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL

41 moves, 7.33 tps


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-7
> solves/total: 1073/1081
> 
> single
> ...



wutwutwut


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2014)

Best average of 5: 13.51
33-37 - (13.38) 13.46 13.51 13.55 (18.48)

Time before was 17.01, but that doesn't affect the average.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 8, 2014)

OH PB avg12 on TTW a few days back

18.01



Spoiler



16.55 U D F' U' D F U F U B F2 D2 R' F' U2 R2 L F B R L D' B D2 R2
17.03 F R F' D2 B2 F2 R2 U D' L2 D2 F R F B R F D2 L2 B U L' D' U' L
18.37 B2 F' L R2 U2 F2 L' B U2 B F2 R D2 R U D2 L2 R' D' L B2 R2 L' B L2
22.08 F' D2 L' F2 R' B D2 U' B R' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 D2 L' B D2 R2 F L' F' U' D
13.63 F2 U' D2 B2 F D2 F' L2 F B2 U' F' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' B' U F' R U B2 D2
16.40 U' F' R2 B' U B2 R' B2 D2 U L D' F B' L' D2 F2 B' U2 L' D2 B2 R2 F' L2
19.70 U2 B2 R2 F' L R F' R' L' U F2 D2 U' L2 R F2 U' R U' L R2 U D B R
20.97 F' R F2 D2 U2 L2 D' B' L U L B' D2 B2 L2 B' L' F' B2 D U' B' R' F B2
17.94 F' L' B U' D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 B' R L U D2 F' U L2 U' R D' U2 F U' B
17.89 D' L R2 D2 B2 F' L' U B' F R F D2 L' D F' U2 B' F' U' D' L B2 U D
17.62 D2 B F2 U2 R L2 U2 F' U R D F U B D2 L2 F U D2 L R' B' R' L2 U
17.62 R2 B' L' D R2 F' D F2 L' R' F2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 R' B R2 F' R L2 B2 L'



so close to sub-18...


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2014)

3.51	R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' R F' R F2
1.87	R2 F' R2 F U' R' F U' R' U'
5.17	U' R' F U R' U R2 U' R2 F
1.42	F' R2 U F2 R' U2 F' U2 R' F'
2.82	U2 R F' U' R U' R U2 F2 R'

2.73 Ao5


3.73	R' F' U R2 U F' R U' F R'
3.51	R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' R F' R F2
1.87	R2 F' R2 F U' R' F U' R' U'
5.17	U' R' F U R' U R2 U' R2 F
1.42	F' R2 U F2 R' U2 F' U2 R' F'
2.82	U2 R F' U' R U' R U2 F2 R'
5.38	R U2 F U2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 F
4.05	F' U2 F' U F' R U2 F2 U F'
2.58	U R F2 R U' F' U' F2 U' F2
2.38	U2 F U R F' R2 U F2 R' F2
3.15	U2 R' U2 F U' F' R' F U' F
3.99	R' F' R2 F2 U2 R F2 U' R2 U'

3.33 Ao12


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 8, 2014)

37.00 4x4 single with pll skip 2nd best time ever


----------



## Berkay (Feb 8, 2014)

Yesterday's avg5: 3:14.17

Today's avg5: 2:47.23

Just decided to do an avg100 today, and improved like 30 seconds on average! It feels so great to be able to improve this easy in a new puzzle. I broke my single pb 10+ times in this avg100 session  

If you're curious, this is 5x5 and yes I'm so slow, but I started it like last week so hopefully I'll improve a lot more


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 8, 2014)

smapd said:


> Hey man.....is it OH.?.....I hope ur 2H is sub 8 or wat??



You're not allowed to think like that!!  knowing how badly I suck at oh.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 8, 2014)

5.94 avg80 on skewb with 7 DNFs, could have been way faster. But still not so bad, considering that it's my first big session since my last comps


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 8, 2014)

First pyraminx session (finally learned algs)

Pyraminx
Feb 8, 2014 1:27:07 PM - 1:42:20 PM

Mean: 13.18
Average: 12.51
Best time: 7.04
Median: 11.50
Worst time: 31.45
Standard deviation: 5.19

Best average of 5: 9.95
9-13 - 8.07 (13.25) (7.04) 10.32 11.46

Best average of 12: 11.01
2-13 - 11.11 10.40 13.65 8.86 11.73 11.29 (19.18) 8.07 13.25 (7.04) 10.32 11.46


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 8, 2014)

R2 F2 G-perm in 1.03

edit 1.01

edit: 1.00 on cam


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 8, 2014)

1.	13.25	D2 U F D2 R D2 U R B F2 D' F2 U' F R' D' B' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2
2.	14.86	L2 F' U2 L' R' F' L' B' U' R2 B' D U2 L F2 L2 R2 D U2 B' F R U' L D
3.	(16.69)	D2 U' B' F D' L2 R' D U' F2 D2 F L F R2 B2 F L' R B2 F' U2 F' D' U'
4.	(12.94)	L' R2 D U2 F' L' B D' U' B' R' B U2 F' D' F D2 U' B2 F R' D2 R F D'
5.	13.75	D2 U' L' U2 L2 B R B' D' L' R2 B2 U R F R2 F2 D U2 L' R' F' L2 F' U

OH sub-14 

Edit: YESS FINALLY SUB-12 SINGLE

avg5: 13.34

1.	12.94	L' R2 D U2 F' L' B D' U' B' R' B U2 F' D' F D2 U' B2 F R' D2 R F D'
2.	13.75	D2 U' L' U2 L2 B R B' D' L' R2 B2 U R F R2 F2 D U2 L' R' F' L2 F' U
3.	(13.79)	L2 R U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 R B' D L B' R' D L' D' U F R' U R2 F L2 R2
4.	13.34	U' F' D' U L' D' U B' L D' F' R2 D B R B' L' B' F' D2 U2 L' F' D2 B'
5.	(11.25)	L' R2 B' R' D U2 B' L' R D2 U B' F2 R D' F L2 R' B F' D2 U' L2 D' F'

watch out antoine


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 1.	13.25	D2 U F D2 R D2 U R B F2 D' F2 U' F R' D' B' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2
> 2.	14.86	L2 F' U2 L' R' F' L' B' U' R2 B' D U2 L F2 L2 R2 D U2 B' F R U' L D
> 3.	(16.69)	D2 U' B' F D' L2 R' D U' F2 D2 F L F R2 B2 F L' R B2 F' U2 F' D' U'
> 4.	(12.94)	L' R2 D U2 F' L' B D' U' B' R' B U2 F' D' F D2 U' B2 F R' D2 R F D'
> ...



Didn't you get 19.xx average last comp?


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Didn't you get 19.xx average last comp?



The 19 avg had counting: 22, 20, 16. 20 should have been 13



*13.77 avg12, 12.37 avg5, 10.12 nperm single*

1.	15.28	B2 F' D' L R' D U2 F' R F2 R D' U F' R D' F U' L R' B' U2 L F' L2
2.	13.25	D2 U F D2 R D2 U R B F2 D' F2 U' F R' D' B' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2
3.	14.86	L2 F' U2 L' R' F' L' B' U' R2 B' D U2 L F2 L2 R2 D U2 B' F R U' L D
4.	16.69	D2 U' B' F D' L2 R' D U' F2 D2 F L F R2 B2 F L' R B2 F' U2 F' D' U'
5.	12.94	L' R2 D U2 F' L' B D' U' B' R' B U2 F' D' F D2 U' B2 F R' D2 R F D'
6.	13.75	D2 U' L' U2 L2 B R B' D' L' R2 B2 U R F R2 F2 D U2 L' R' F' L2 F' U
7.	13.79	L2 R U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 R B' D L B' R' D L' D' U F R' U R2 F L2 R2
*8.	13.34	U' F' D' U L' D' U B' L D' F' R2 D B R B' L' B' F' D2 U2 L' F' D2 B'
9.	11.25	L' R2 B' R' D U2 B' L' R D2 U B' F2 R D' F L2 R' B F' D2 U' L2 D' F'
10.	12.51	B2 F' R2 D2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 R F D2 U2 R' B2 F D R B' F D' U2 F D2 B2
11.	(16.80)	B' F D2 F2 L D2 U' F' R2 D F' U2 L D U2 L' R B' L2 R2 B F2 D' U' B'
12.	(10.12)	R2 B' F2 L U L2 U' B' R' F L R F2 D' F' U2 L2 U R F' D U' R2 D F'*


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally got a "decent" 5x5 single....it was 1:53 with 4LLL. If only I could learn PLL :/


----------



## kcl (Feb 8, 2014)

10.23 ao5 on cam. Not really that fast for me, but the consistency was really good


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> The 19 avg had counting: 22, 20, 16. 20 should have been 13
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one has to worry because your comp times are significantly slower


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> The 19 avg had counting: 22, 20, 16. 20 should have been 13
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rubiks560 said:


> No one has to worry because your comp times are significantly slower



Exactly... don't you have shaking problems during comp?


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> No one has to worry because your comp times are significantly slower





cuboy63 said:


> Exactly... don't you have shaking problems during comp?



Only as of recently... and the shaking is getting better.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 9, 2014)

1:25.41 5x5 single


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 9, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Only as of recently... and the shaking is getting better.



What causes the shaking? Just nerves or is it like some type of withdrawal?


----------



## kcl (Feb 9, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> What causes the shaking? Just nerves or is it like some type of withdrawal?



I had it at my first comp. It's a combo of general nervousness and excitement. Basically you get an adrenaline rush and that makes you shake.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 9, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.37
1. 2.49 U R F' R F' R 
2. 2.85 F U R F2 U R' F2 R' U' 
3. 1.83 R2 F U F2 U F' R' F 
4. (3.03) R' U F' R U2 R' F' U' 
5. 2.23 F U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 
6. 2.17 R2 U' R' F U2 F' U R2 F2 
7. 2.88 F2 U2 F' R2 F U' F2 R' 
8. 2.82 R' F' R2 F U R2 U2 R' 
9. 1.88 F U2 F U' F' U F2 
10. (1.29) R2 U F R' U' F' R2 
11. 2.26 R U F' R2 F' R' F2 U2 F' U' 
12. 2.30 R' F R' F2 U R' U R U 

Pretty easy, keyboard though.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 9, 2014)

15.01 OH avg5 in competition.
Beat Andy in OH single, 12.25.
Sub45 4x4 avg5 in competition.
Apparently beat my 5x5 average 0_o


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 15.01 OH avg5 in competition.
> Beat Andy in OH single, 12.25.
> Sub45 4x4 avg5 in competition.
> Apparently beat my 5x5 average 0_o



Nice OH.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 9, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Nice OH.



I'm getting closer


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I had it at my first comp. It's a combo of general nervousness and excitement. Basically you get an adrenaline rush and that makes you shake.



Or you're like me and am diagnosed with an essential Benign tremor


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 9, 2014)

15 Puzzle sim time and move PB 

13--3---4 
6---8--10--11
5---2--14---9
1--12--7---15

8.059, 57 moves at 7.07 TPS


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 9, 2014)

5x5 pb Avg of 5 and Avg of 12

Best average of 5: 2:00.66
3-7 - 2:00.16 (2:04.74) 2:00.35 2:01.48 (1:59.16)

Best average of 12: 2:03.82
3-14 - 2:00.16 2:04.74 2:00.35 2:01.48 (1:59.16) 2:08.47 2:02.98 (2:20.60) 2:00.21 2:11.98 2:06.99 2:00.82


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 9, 2014)

58.59 A012 4x4

1:03.44, 56.35, 59.00, 55.78, 59.59, 59.64, (52.45), 1:05.91, 53.56, (1;08.34), 55.60, 57.01


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 9, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.91
worst time: 17.94

current avg5: 11.50 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 11.50 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 12.26 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 11.81 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 12.68 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 12.68 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 12.68 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 12.76

even moreeeee 3x3


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 9, 2014)

12.41 3x3 ao 100


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 9, 2014)

Get wrecked Richie^


----------



## tx789 (Feb 9, 2014)

Pb Skewb avg 5/12 and mean of 100.

First sub 10 avg of 12 as well

9/02/2014 6:21:19 PM - 7:19:53 PM

Mean: 12.178
Average: 12.187
Best time: 2.477
Median: 11.924
Worst time: 21.021
Standard deviation: 3.804

Best average of 5: 7.747
76-80 - 5.396 9.163 (11.575) (3.926) 8.682

Best average of 12: 9.062
76-87 - 5.396 9.163 11.575 (3.926) 8.682 11.977 10.761 4.882 7.475 (12.541) 11.267 9.445


Spoiler



1. 15.589 R D' R L' B L B' L R' L'
2. 11.872 D L R B' R D' R' L
3. 15.068 L B' L D' L' D L
4. 10.522 L' D B D R' L' B R L'
5. 15.168 L' R D' R B' R' L R L
6. 11.843 B L' D' R' D R' D B' R
7. 13.431 R B L D' R D R B' L
8. 16.710 L' R' D R L B' L D' B
9. 2.477 L D B L' B R L' B D'
10. 12.183 D L' D' R' L' D' R B L
11. 16.149 R' B R' B D' R' D L' R L'
12. 5.944 D R' D' L R' D R B' D'
13. 10.433 D L' R' L B' R' D L' R
14. 16.671 B' R' L R D R D R'
15. 16.865 D' L' R' D' L B D B' L'
16. 15.723 D B R' D' L R' D' L' D'
17. 16.515 L D L' B' D' R' B' D' L'
18. 15.453 L' D' L' B' L' R' L' B' R
19. 13.686 B D R D' B' R' L R D L
20. 8.582 L' D' R L' R' L'
21. 8.101 B L R B' D B' L R L
22. 15.735 R' D B' R' B' R' L' B' L'
23. 12.163 L' B D B L D' R' L'
24. 19.891 D R' L R' D' L D' L'
25. 9.789 B' R' L' R B' L B' R L
26. 6.953 R' D L B R D L R' L'
27. 8.706 L' D L' B' D' L B' D' L'
28. 13.400 B R D' R' L B' L' D'
29. 13.792 D R L R' D R' L D
30. 13.967 L D R' D R' D B' R
31. 9.778 L D B D' B L R L
32. 9.332 L D' R' L D L' D' R L'
33. 13.539 R' L B L' B D L B' D'
34. 7.977 R' B' D' B D B' D B
35. 19.442 R' B L' B' D' L B' R'
36. 9.510 D' L D' B L' B R' B'
37. 16.266 L B' R' L B' D' L
38. 12.169 D R' B' R' D' B L R' L
39. 17.513 L D R D' L' B R L'
40. 9.428 L' D' B' D' R L' R L
41. 11.845 D' R' L' B R L' R' L' R
42. 16.140 L D B L B' L' D'
43. 11.125 D' B D' L' B R' B L'
44. 8.086 B D R B' L' B' R D' L
45. 8.968 D L' D R' L B L B'
46. 14.542 L D L B D' L D' B
47. 13.059 R B R D B' L' R B L'
48. 21.021 L' B R D' R D' R D
49. 11.073 R L D R' L' B L R D'
50. 20.206 L B' D' B L B' L R
51. 9.026 B' R B D' L D L D L
52. 9.984 D L D L R' D L B' R' L'
53. 16.579 D R B L' B D' L D' L
54. 9.119 L R D R B' D' L' R' L'
55. 10.043 B L' R' B' R' L B' L'
56. 8.569 L' D' B' R' L' B' L B' L
57. 11.527 L D' L' R' D L R D L
58. 18.948 D' B' D' B D L B D R'
59. 13.606 D' R L' R B' L' D' B
60. 9.044 B R' D' R' D' L' R' D'
61. 11.209 B' R' B R B' L B D
62. 15.213 R' L D' B R D' B D
63. 14.471 D' R D R D L D L D'
64. 8.370 R' D' L' R' D R L D' L'
65. 12.357 B D' R' D' L B L' R B'
66. 16.980 D' R' L B' D B' R B'
67. 16.936 B' L D' R' B' R D' B' L
68. 18.602 B' R' B R B' D R'
69. 14.932 L B D' B L D' L R
70. 9.650 R' D' R' D' B R' D' L'
71. 11.638 B R' D' R' D R' D' B L
72. 7.664 B' D B R B' L'
73. 12.808 L' B' D' B R' D B' D' L'
74. 12.272 R L' R D B L D' R L'
75. 17.768 B' R' B R' L B L B
76. 5.396 R' D R B' R D B D' R'
77. 9.163 L R' L' R L' D R' D' L'
78. 11.575 B L' R D L' D' L D' R'
79. 3.926 R B' D R L R D' L
80. 8.682 D B' R' L' R' D L' D L
81. 11.977 L' D' L' B' D L' D L'
82. 10.761 B D' R' D B' L' D' L'
83. 4.882 R L' D B R' L D B'
84. 7.475 R' B D' L B' L' D R D'
85. 12.541 D' L' B R' B' L' D B' R
86. 11.267 D R' B R B' R L' D'
87. 9.445 L R D B' R B D' R' L
88. 13.655 D' R D B D' B R' B' D
89. 15.541 B' L D B L' D' R' D L
90. 11.040 L R' D R D' B' L' B' L'
91. 9.790 R B D' R B' L' B' L' R
92. 14.462 B R D' L R' B' D' L B
93. 5.378 R B' R' D' B R D L'
94. 13.475 D' L' D L D R' B' R' L
95. 15.864 R B R' D' R L R L'
96. 10.122 D' R' B D L' D R B' L
97. 8.338 D' R L' R L B' L' D'
98. 9.932 D L' B' D L' B' D R' L'
99. 14.030 L' R D B' L' B L' D' B'
100. 7.441 L B R D' B' R' B R


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 9, 2014)

All 4x4 pbs broke though I improve faster than I finish MO100s

Single 1:02.476
AO5 1:10.758
AO12 1:12.88
MO100 1:20.52

I'm pretty sure I'm sub 1:15, sub 1 seems so far away. Also, a 13.40 3x3 PB AO5.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> All
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm sub 1:15, sub 1 seems so far away. Also, a 13.40 3x3 PB AO5.


Once u get 1 they just start pouring out XD


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 9, 2014)

B2 R' B F' L2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L' D2 B' L' U B' R F' R F U2 L R B'

F2L is ridiculously fast. LL sucked though so I only got 14.47.

x' y2
D' U' L F' D'
R U' R2 U R
y' U R' U R
U' D R U R' D'

20 moves not counting the rotation


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2014)

1:14.07 Megaminx single. First really good single in a looooooong time. I need to practice mega more, it's so fun.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> B2 R' B F' L2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L' D2 B' L' U B' R F' R F U2 L R B'
> 
> F2L is ridiculously fast. LL sucked though so I only got 14.47.
> 
> ...



R' U' F' U F R
N-perm


----------



## TDM (Feb 9, 2014)

16. 1.35 R F' R F2 R' F2 U R2 U'
1-looked it
x' y2 R U R U' R2 U' D' R2 U' R2 U
sup-8 TPS


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 9, 2014)

Finally got a sub-7 clock average on cam 



Spoiler: times, scrambles



Average of 12: 6.94
1. 7.15 (5, 6) / (-1, 5) / (3, -3) / (5, 5) / (6) / (-3) / (-1) / (0) / (2) / (1) / dUUd
2. (8.63) (4, -2) / (5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-1, 1) / (3) / (4) / (-1) / (3) / (-5) / (-1) / dUUd
3. 6.58 (0, 6) / (-4, 5) / (-5, -5) / (0, 4) / (3) / (-4) / (3) / (-2) / (0) / (6) / dddU
4. 7.31 (1, -5) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6) / (-1) / (-3) / (3) / (1) / (0) / UddU
5. (5.97) (-5, 6) / (-4, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1) / (-5) / (0) / (-3) / (1) / (-3) / dUUd
6. 6.25 (-2, 4) / (5, -2) / (2, 1) / (1, 3) / (1) / (-2) / (0) / (-1) / (4) / (6) / ddUd
7. 7.41 (-4, -1) / (2, -3) / (-4, -4) / (1, 1) / (1) / (-3) / (-1) / (2) / (-2) / (-2) / UUUU
8. 6.69 (1, -4) / (-2, 3) / (-2, -1) / (4, 6) / (0) / (6) / (4) / (5) / (2) / (-3) / UUdU
9. 7.02 (1, -3) / (1, 3) / (1, -5) / (4, 3) / (-3) / (3) / (4) / (4) / (4) / (-3) / UUUd
10. 7.31 (3, 4) / (0, -5) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (5) / (-3) / (-4) / (-3) / (-4) / (-4) / UUUU
11. 7.36 (-3, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-5, 5) / (3, -1) / (5) / (-2) / (0) / (2) / (-2) / (3) / UUUd
12. 6.31 (1, -4) / (2, 5) / (2, -4) / (4, -3) / (-1) / (3) / (-2) / (-2) / (6) / (5) / UUdd


----------



## TDM (Feb 9, 2014)

Best average of 5: 1:01.94
2-6 - (57.60) (1:08.90) 58.75 1:07.33 59.74


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 10, 2014)

1:11.73 ao5, 1:13.48 ao12

my 5x5 pops too much...


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 1:11.73 ao5, 1:13.48 ao12
> 
> my 5x5 pops too much...



Now that, is definitely true.

Gogogo NR.


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Now that, is definitely true.
> 
> Gogogo NR.



Maybe when there's like a competition or like something like that.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Maybe when there's like a competition or like something like that.



The next one should be Montreal. Probably too far for you though.


----------



## chimchu (Feb 10, 2014)

just got a 20 roux average on camera. doesn't sound like much, but i've been practicing a lot lately and i'm really proud of it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S77Zq2-KUoQ


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 10, 2014)

Richard Jay S. Apagar 8.32 official average http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=401


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2014)

6.17, 6.50, 9.08, 7.32, (11.06), 7.30, (3.51), 6.57, 8.49, 4.43, 8.13, 5.24 = *6.92*

First sub-7 in a while (skewb).

edit:
7.30, (3.51), 6.57, 8.49, 4.43, 8.13, 5.24, 6.53, 7.68, 4.80, (20.18), 7.11 = *6.63*

Not quite PB.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2014)

4.61, 6.07, 6.75, 4.85, 5.16, (4.08), 6.98, 9.15, 9.14, (42.85), 4.60, 6.70 = *6.40* 
(4.61), 6.07, (6.75), 4.85, 5.16 = *5.36*  

Also 1.98 Z-perm
pretty good considering I can barely sub-2 U-perm


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 10, 2014)

Learned Yau today. Only average about 5 seconds more than with what I've been using for years, and I just got a 1:02.49, which is great compared to my 1:21 average.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 10, 2014)

official stuff from today:

1:07.80 megaminx average, 58.06 single
10.15 clock average, 8.94 single
11.50 3x3 average


----------



## kcl (Feb 10, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> official stuff from today:
> 
> 1:07.80 megaminx average, 58.06 single
> 10.15 clock average, 8.94 single
> 11.50 3x3 average



You're so good at side events


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 10, 2014)

3.95 U R U' L' R L R' U

obvious 5 moves on orange :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 10, 2014)

2.86, (3.89), 3.71, 2.97, 3.07, 3.58, 2.85, 3.54, (2.77), 3.47, 3.54, 2.82, = 3.24

Not PB, but pretty close (also with my new Pyra which I'm not quite liking yet). Scrambles weren't exceedingly easy, was a few stupid ones, but as an example, the 2.97 scramble was this: B U L' U' R' U B' U' l' r' b u

Try find my solution in 12 seconds inspection.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 10, 2014)

yay :3
avg12: 9.69

1. 10.85 L R' B R B' R B' U 
2. (3.95) U R U' L' R L R' U 
3. 11.38 B' R' U B U L' U R' 
4. 9.09 U L' U L R' L B' R 
5. 10.32 R' U' R U' R U' B R 
6. 10.42 L' R' L' U R' B' R' L R' 
7. 7.34 R U R' L R B' L U' 
8. 11.03 R' L' B' R B' R L' U L' 
9. 9.59 U' B' L' U B' R B L U' 
10. 7.53 L B' R' L' U L R' B' R' 
11. (13.76) L' U B' R B L' B' U 
12. 9.36 R B' R' L R' B U R

Need sub-10 global avg before VOS


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 10, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> yay :3
> avg12: 9.69
> 
> 1. 10.85 L R' B R B' R B' U
> ...



Congrats, that puts you in the top 100!


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You're so good at side events



Lol I "forgot" to mention the 15.41 skewb average I did today


----------



## kcl (Feb 10, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Lol I "forgot" to mention the 15.41 skewb average I did today



don't get fast at skewb please.. I'll enjoy the fact that I'm still faster than you at skewb


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 2.86, (3.89), 3.71, 2.97, 3.07, 3.58, 2.85, 3.54, (2.77), 3.47, 3.54, 2.82, = 3.24
> 
> Not PB, but pretty close *(also with my new Pyra which I'm not quite liking yet)*. Scrambles weren't exceedingly easy, was a few stupid ones, but as an example, the 2.97 scramble was this: B U L' U' R' U B' U' l' r' b u
> 
> Try find my solution in 12 seconds inspection.



how is the tips as of right now?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 10, 2014)

Skewb was cut at joey open so I have to practice this thing

Average of 12: 1.533
1. (0.834) U F2 U' F R' U' R2 F2 R' 
2. 1.769 U2 R2 U' R2 U F U2 R U2 
3. 1.562 U2 F' R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
4. 1.477 U F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 F' 
5. 1.826 U' R U' R U R' U' F U' 
6. 1.729 F U R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' 
7. 1.578 F2 U R' U R2 U2 F U' R' 
8. 1.321 U2 R2 F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 
9. (2.153) U2 R F2 R U F' U' R' U' 
10. 1.102 R U R' U' F R' F U' F' 
11. 1.517 R' F R' U2 F R F U2 R2 
12. 1.453 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F R' U R' U


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 10, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> how is the tips as of right now?



For some reason they're all relatively consistent, and definitely better than 2 on my main pyra. Like, out of the box the tips were decent, no lube or anything.

Find my solution to the 2.97?


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> For some reason they're all relatively consistent, and definitely better than 2 on my main pyra. Like, out of the box the tips were decent, no lube or anything.
> 
> Find my solution to the 2.97?



nah, will do it later, can't be bothered by pyra for now, somehow i messed up when cleaning mine, can't find the right tensions anymore

EDIT:
can only find this within inspection limits
[R'] Dw' R U' L R U R'
LL
but then I failed miserably using that solution 

then inverse scramble actually gave something interesting 
Dw L R U' L Dw L U' R

so, probably the inverse scramble solution


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine was 6 moves+tips. Can't find it now but managed to reconstruct it hours ago so I didn't scramble wrong.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 10, 2014)

Did all these last week, but didn't have internet. Pretty happy 

3x3: 
ao5: 13.924 (counting 15 :fp)
ao12: 14.644 

4x4: 
single: 1:06.036 (total fail, LL was at about 50-55 sec) :fp
ao5: 1:22.248

yay


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 2.86, (3.89), 3.71, 2.97, 3.07, 3.58, 2.85, 3.54, (2.77), 3.47, 3.54, 2.82, = 3.24
> 
> Not PB, but pretty close (also with my new Pyra which I'm not quite liking yet). Scrambles weren't exceedingly easy, was a few stupid ones, but as an example, the 2.97 scramble was this: B U L' U' R' U B' U' l' r' b u
> 
> Try find my solution in 12 seconds inspection.



Probably inspected too long but anyway [L] L R U R' B U'

That scramble has a ton of really nice solutions.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 10, 2014)

10.09 fullstep single.

Edit: 1:00.63 4x4 single, So close.
Edit 2: 1:06.82 4x4 average of 5.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2014)

Yay new PB avg12

7.00, 5.74, 6.89, 8.10, 5.24, 6.27, (4.29), 6.11, 8.26, 5.45, (9.62), 4.35 = *6.34*

Mainly PB because I didn't get any explosions


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 10, 2014)

5:00.76 7x7 single, so close...


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 10, 2014)

Crazy, just got a 6.23 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 F D' R D F R' U2 L U' F' with XCross and PLL skip

Currently trying to reconstruct, but I don't know my f2l order, rest of the solve is:

x2 R' D' U' L D2 L2 U L //XCross
.....

..R F R' F' // F2L #4
U2(??) F R U' R' U' R U R' F'// OLL
U2 // PLL


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 11, 2014)

3. 13.421 D U B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L D L B2 L' F' L' U2 L U'

AUF less LL skip.... PB
D' R2 L U B2 L U L' D2 // cross
... f2l , might have had rotationless inserts

(setup) R' U' R // F2L 4
// LL skip


----------



## kcl (Feb 11, 2014)

yes yes yes yes yes! Finally sub 10 average on camera 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-10
avg of 5: 9.51

Time List:
1. (10.36) R' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D B2 D' L' B L' D L' F2 U 
2. 8.58 U' D2 R L U' B2 L B2 D B U D2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 
3. 9.69 D2 B2 U2 L U2 L' F2 R2 B2 R F' R B' F2 D' L' B' D R' B' 
4. (7.81) F' L2 R2 F' R2 B F2 L2 F L2 U L2 R U L2 U F R2 D' U' 
5. 10.25 L D B U' R2 F L' D' F2 R' F2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2

stupid easy scrambles are stupid.. I don't even care


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Feb 11, 2014)

29.33 R' f' D' f R' r' u U2 D' F' L U' u2 f L D r f D F L D2 R2 u' D' L D' B' R F2 R U2 R2 D' L2 f B' U' D F

No parities , last PB was like 29.39 pll skip.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 11, 2014)

PB Square-1 Average of 5: 10.40
1. 12.29 (4, 6) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4)
2. (14.04) (0, 5) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)
3. 9.29 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -4) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, -4) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / 
4. 9.62 (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, -3)
5. (9.15) (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, -5)

Pretty thrilled about this average.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 11, 2014)

1.	(6.86)	D' U B2 F' L U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' D' L2 U2 B U' B D' U B F2 L2 R U2 B'
2.	(8.68)	D' L2 R2 D U L B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R' F D' L R F2 U R' B' F' R U B2 F'
3.	7.04	L R B L' R2 U F' D' U2 B' R2 F2 D' U L' B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' L' D U'
4.	7.17	L' R' U2 F L2 R' D2 U' L' R2 D' B2 F L R' D' L' R D R' F2 D U' B' F
5.	7.28	B2 F U B2 F L2 B2 F R D' U B F D2 B' D' F2 D R D R F L2 B' R'

Right after I turned off the cam... ties Antoine's single...


----------



## kcl (Feb 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 1.(6.86)D' U B2 F' L U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' D' L2 U2 B U' B D' U B F2 L2 R U2 B'
> 2.(8.68)D' L2 R2 D U L B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R' F D' L R F2 U R' B' F' R U B2 F'
> 3.7.04L R B L' R2 U F' D' U2 B' R2 F2 D' U L' B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' L' D U'
> 4.7.17L' R' U2 F L2 R' D2 U' L' R2 D' B2 F L R' D' L' R D R' F2 D U' B' F
> ...



stahp

I feel lame being excited about a 9.5 average


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> yoshinator said:
> 
> 
> > 1. (6.86) D' U B2 F' L U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' D' L2 U2 B U' B D' U B F2 L2 R U2 B'
> ...



Don't worry, a 9.5 average of 5 is decent! It even beats his comp average!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 11, 2014)

New PB! 9.444 single
also part of a new PB average of 5!

11.93
(9.44)
(14.61)
11.65
13.45

=12.34


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 1.	(6.86)	D' U B2 F' L U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' D' L2 U2 B U' B D' U B F2 L2 R U2 B'
> 2.	(8.68)	D' L2 R2 D U L B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R' F D' L R F2 U R' B' F' R U B2 F'
> 3.	7.04	L R B L' R2 U F' D' U2 B' R2 F2 D' U L' B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' L' D U'
> 4.	7.17	L' R' U2 F L2 R' D2 U' L' R2 D' B2 F L R' D' L' R D R' F2 D U' B' F
> ...



I have never seen before such a weird scrambles for skewb. It's not 3x3, right?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 11, 2014)

I cant remember the last time Jacob posted here without someone giving him **** for it....


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sorry Jay, a 7.1 3x3 average seems quite good for him! Nice job Jacob!


----------



## bran (Feb 11, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I cant remember the last time Jacob posted here without someone giving him **** for it....



Well if you can't replicate (or even get close to) your times in comps people will get suspicious. That's also the reason why I don't post my times anymore because I simply can't back them up in comps. 
P.s I'm not saying that Jacob is lying I'm just saying that it is a bit suspicious


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 11, 2014)

bran said:


> Well if you can't replicate (or even get close to) your times in comps people will get suspicious. That's also the reason why I don't post my times anymore because I simply can't back them up in comps.
> P.s I'm not saying that Jacob is lying I'm just saying that it is a bit suspicious



That's not it 100%

It's also the fact he went from averaging high 11 to low/sub 9 in like... 2 months iirc?

And then he got a sub 30 average of 25 but was super impressed with his Aosu after getting a 31/32 average of 5.

THEN there's the comp times.

Raza you just fail in comp. That isn't suspicious, especially since I've seen you getting better times out of practise, and you're new to competing.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 11, 2014)

8.62 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D R B U2 L U' F2 U' B2 D2 L' 

Almost a full step single, it was a DNF by an M slice


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 11, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I cant remember the last time Jacob posted here without someone giving him **** for it....



I don't usually say anything, but I do find his times extremely hard to believe. Seriously, his single is 6.14? I had not one, but two 4's by the time I got a high seven ao5.

I would be perfectly happy to find out I'm wrong if only he could prove something in comp...but he hasn't.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I don't usually say anything, but I do find his times extremely hard to believe. Seriously, his single is 6.14? I had not one, but two 4's by the time I got a high seven ao5.
> 
> I would be perfectly happy to find out I'm wrong if only he could prove something in comp...but he hasn't.



Singles don't really mean anything. My PB single is 6.21, yet I have a couple high 7 avg5s.
And of course since I don't have sub-10 official nobody will believe me?



Spoiler



Maybe it's different though since I haz fast OH and have a bunch of low 9 avg12s on video?


Spoiler



but seriously I WANT SUB10!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Singles don't really mean anything. My PB single is 6.21, yet I have a couple high 7 avg5s.
> And of course since I don't have sub-10 official nobody will believe me?
> 
> 
> ...



this is so true. I have an official sub 10 avg but I am pretty sure Antoine can beat that OH .


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 11, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> this is so true. I have an official sub 10 avg but I am pretty sure Antoine can beat that OH .



Woah there! I'm not quite that fast at OH!
To even tie your official average, I'd have to beat my PB average by 0.5


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Singles don't really mean anything. My PB single is 6.21, yet I have a couple high 7 avg5s.
> And of course since I don't have sub-10 official nobody will believe me?
> 
> 
> ...



you also had 3x3 NR single


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 11, 2014)

1:00.12 4x4 pb single. Second 1:00.xx


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 11, 2014)

1:00.40 2-4 relay

soclose.jpg


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 11, 2014)

9.09 AO50
9.21 AO100

PBs


----------



## kcl (Feb 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 9.09 AO50
> 9.21 AO100
> 
> PBs



nub


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not a PB, but still very nice.

7.59 AO5
Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-11
avg of 5: 7.59

Time List:
1. 6.83 L D R B F R B' F2 D F' U2 F2 R2 U B F2 L U F' U2 L2 B' R B2 F 
2. (6.79) L2 D' R' F U L' U B' L' F D L R U2 L D' U' R2 B' U F' D2 R F D' 
3. 8.59 D' U' L2 D L B R L2 U2 R2 D2 L U F2 U B' R' D R2 B' F' U F2 D' U' 
4. (8.94) U' R' U' L' F D' B' R U R' U' D' F' B2 D' L' B R D' B U' D' R' F' R 
5. 7.35 L' U2 B2 D2 L' U D' B' D F R D F' D2 U2 L' D' R D U R' D2 F' D L'


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 12, 2014)

I used a qj skewb and it was bad, really bad, I averaged around 8, but today with the brand new lan lan skewb I got, no lube or anything, having a sub-7 (test)avg50 starting after about 20 or so solves on the cube, is really cool..


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 12, 2014)

New PB 3x3 average of 12:
Average of 12: 15.16


Spoiler



1. 14.08 R F R U L' F D' U' L D2 F' D2 R2 F2 B' L' U L' B F' L F2 U' L2 D2 
2. 14.03 U2 B D' F L' B L' B R D R' B' U' F' B2 U L2 F2 U R F2 L2 D' F U2 
3. 15.59 D' U' R2 L' B' L F' D2 U' F2 L B U2 L2 R D2 U B' F2 L2 B' R' U' B F2 
4. (11.85) D L' B' L2 B' U B2 F' L2 F' R B2 D R2 D U B U2 L B2 R' B D2 L2 D' 
5. (21.10) D2 B' D' R2 L' F U2 F D F' D2 R D2 L' D B2 D2 B F' D R' U2 R' L' B 
6. 12.79 F' U F2 R U' D L F' R2 D R D B' R' L B' D R2 F2 R2 L D' R' L' F' 
7. 15.36 D L F D B' L2 B D2 F L' R' U2 B2 R D U' F2 L F2 D2 F2 D R U R' 
8. 15.46 L U2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' R' F' B2 R D2 L D2 B' L R2 D L2 F R2 U2 L2 R' D 
9. 18.17+ L2 B L2 B' D R L D F2 R2 B D L U F' R D F B2 D' B' D L' R' F' 
10. 15.16 B' R' F2 U' D' F D' B D2 R F' D' L' B R' U2 B F' L2 B2 L2 B' F2 L F 
11. 15.02 R2 L2 B2 D' F R B2 F2 R U' F U' R2 F' U' D' F' U B F' U B R2 F2 D' 
12. 15.96 R2 D' L2 D' F U' D2 R' B' U B2 L2 B2 L B2 U' L' U F2 U B2 U2 F' L2 U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

bran said:


> Well if you can't replicate (or even get close to) your times in comps people will get suspicious. That's also the reason why I don't post my times anymore because I simply can't back them up in comps.
> P.s I'm not saying that Jacob is lying I'm just saying that it is a bit suspicious



He's gotten sub 8 singles in competition. What's ridiculous about a sup 7 AO5? At best, he was really in the zone and kicked butt. Or he got 5 lolscrambles in a row. Which happens. Jacob holds legitimate national records. What does he gain by lying about an unofficial average of 5 on a place like the accomplishment thread? And yeah, he's not great in competition. If you've ever watched a video of him, you'll notice how much his hands shake. I believe it's nerves, and he has more ability than he shows in competition.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 12, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> He's gotten sub 8 singles in competition. What's ridiculous about a sup 7 AO5? At best, he was really in the zone and kicked butt. Or he got 5 lolscrambles in a row. Which happens. Jacob holds legitimate national records. What does he gain by lying about an unofficial average of 5 on a place like the accomplishment thread? And yeah, he's not great in competition. If you've ever watched a video of him, you'll notice how much his hands shake. I believe it's nerves, and he has more ability than he shows in competition.



Haters gonna hate, that's all I have to say.


----------



## bran (Feb 12, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> He's gotten sub 8 singles in competition. What's ridiculous about a sup 7 AO5? At best, he was really in the zone and kicked butt. Or he got 5 lolscrambles in a row. Which happens. Jacob holds legitimate national records. What does he gain by lying about an unofficial average of 5 on a place like the accomplishment thread? And yeah, he's not great in competition. If you've ever watched a video of him, you'll notice how much his hands shake. I believe it's nerves, and he has more ability than he shows in competition.



L2read. I never said that he's lying or faking his solves I'm just saying some people might find it suspicious and comparing a comp single to an Average of 5 is stupid! Jarvis has an 8.11 official single but if he starts claiming that he has an unofficial sub-8 average of 5 at home nobody would believe him (he's not stupid enough to do something like that anyway)


----------



## Skullush (Feb 12, 2014)

lots of skewb solves today, sat down and did 250 straight. sub-6.5 is probably the toughest barrier I've faced and I still haven't broken it. Also my skewb is dying, but what else is new

6.54 avg250
best avg5: 4.58
best avg12: 5.50
best avg50: 6.21
best avg100: 6.40


Spoiler



4.94, 5.41, 6.50, 5.68, 5.31, 8.29, 5.76, 5.41, 6.38, 6.05, (3.55), (2.05), 7.64, (4.14), (9.80), 7.59, 9.13, 7.46, 7.90, 4.94, (4.28), 4.74, (4.11), 7.49, 5.45, 6.21, 6.91, 5.91, 7.91, 5.73, 6.29, 5.92, 6.56, 5.61, 6.99, 7.17, 7.10, 7.82, 7.55, 8.88, 9.23, 6.78, 5.54, 7.77, 5.89, 4.45, 5.57, 4.96, 6.69, 8.16, (10.08), 6.30, 8.24, 5.59, 8.74, 7.20, 6.30, 5.78, 5.71, (3.66), 4.95, 4.45, 6.90, 5.78, 5.43, 7.35, 7.25, 7.26, 7.35, 7.60, 4.66, 5.30, 5.92, 8.16, 6.02, 4.93, 6.87, 8.79, (4.43), 7.54, 5.25, 5.59, 7.98, (11.30), 6.42, 6.16, 5.97, 4.62, 6.27, 5.18, 7.81, 4.86, 8.37, 6.45, 7.51, 4.65, 6.94, 6.55, 7.67, 5.82, 6.19, 5.90, (4.34), 5.55, 5.75, 8.00, 5.31, 5.38, 9.01, 6.25, 5.38, 8.01, 7.59, 6.32, 7.27, 7.71, 6.27, 8.13, 5.56, 6.64, (2.50), 6.82, 5.51, 7.82, 9.38, 5.97, 5.70, 6.14, 6.66, 4.59, 6.96, 7.54, (11.33), 7.25, 4.82, 6.40, 6.64, 7.31, 6.26, 5.14, 5.70, 6.28, (2.98), 8.98, 4.81, 5.52, 6.35, 7.07, 7.74, 4.53, (12.30), 7.05, 6.22, 6.34, 8.20, 7.34, 6.26, 5.58, 7.35, 6.90, (3.78), 7.18, 5.23, 5.21, 7.46, (10.32), 7.98, 6.41, 5.88, 7.86, 5.87, 6.74, 8.64, 6.22, 6.72, 5.04, 4.82, 6.02, (3.70), 5.46, 8.82, 7.50, (32.57), (13.90), 6.14, 8.00, 5.90, 8.61, 6.10, 5.55, 4.83, 5.74, 7.07, 6.10, (10.10), 4.83, 5.94, 6.51, 8.99, 5.92, 5.24, 8.29, 5.25, 6.45, (9.87), 5.55, 4.67, 4.72, (4.18), 5.92, 7.33, 6.95, 4.57, 7.30, 4.93, (9.38), 6.56, 6.46, 6.67, 6.67, 7.15, 7.87, (9.62), 8.33, 7.17, 7.17, 7.30, 6.91, 8.61, 5.31, 6.31, 7.54, 7.31, (2:35.30), 5.92, 6.06, 7.77, 5.62, 6.34, 6.21, 5.11, 6.73, 5.46, 7.65, 5.60, 7.38, 6.70, 6.54, 6.83, 9.01


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 12, 2014)

Managed to break my old total pb on 5x5 and megaminx during an official comp  The avg on both was close to my old pb single XD


----------



## Carrot (Feb 12, 2014)

1:00.08 minx relay (pyra+mega+skewb) first attempt of today


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 12, 2014)

Carrot said:


> 1:00.08 minx relay (pyra+mega+skewb) first attempt of today



awesome, gogogo sub-55


----------



## Carrot (Feb 12, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> awesome, gogogo sub-55



I fail to see how that is possible without lolsolves/scrambles... these were all normal solves... (skewb was 17 moves, pyra was... like 17 moves as well including tips and mega was just mega)


----------



## EMI (Feb 12, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I fail to see how that is possible without lolsolves/scrambles... these were all normal solves... (skewb was 17 moves, pyra was... like 17 moves as well including tips and mega was just mega)



Then do a sub 1, you can't let it be 1:00.08


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 12, 2014)

Great session - new NL single PB, plus Ao12 and Ao50 :-D

Times 50/50
Best 13.47 (NL) *(PB - was 13.65)* , worst: 24.00
Best 5 17.13
Best 12 17.62 *(PB - was 18.09)*
Ao50 19.05 *(PB - was 19.57)*
Session mean 19.04.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 12, 2014)

54.62 PB Ao5 4x4

49.40
(47.82) Single PB
54.62
59.83
(1:06.25)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 12, 2014)

59.20 2-4 relay


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 12, 2014)

1.31 AO5. Obviously not PB but getting lolscrambles is fun

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-12
avg of 5: 1.31

Time List:
1. (1.18) F R2 F2 R2 F R U F' U' 
2. 1.46 U2 F' R U' R U R2 U R' 
3. (2.77) F R2 U2 R' F2 R U' F U' 
4. 1.25 F U' R U' F' R U' F' U2 
5. 1.21 F R2 U R2 F' R U F2 U


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 12, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-12
avg of 12: 46.16 + *44.97 Ao5*

Time List:
1. 49.56 B Uw' U2 F D2 Rw2 D L2 B' L Uw2 B R2 B2 L Rw F2 Uw' F' L2 U2 L D Rw2 Fw' F2 U D F' L2 R2 Fw2 B' F U2 Fw Uw B' U2 Rw2 
2. 43.46 U F L D' Uw' U Fw' R' Uw2 F L Fw' D' Rw L' B' R U F R2 U' Rw Fw D Rw2 R' L2 Uw2 Fw Uw' B Fw Uw' D2 Rw B2 Uw2 Rw2 L' U 
3. (40.58) L2 B2 Rw L2 D2 L F R L Rw F2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B2 D' Uw' R' Uw2 U2 D R2 D2 B Rw2 B2 D R' L' F Uw U2 L Uw' Rw' L R B' 
4. 50.09 D2 U R2 F2 R2 Rw' F' Fw' Uw L' U Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw' B U2 F2 U B U2 B' Rw2 L2 Fw Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 L' Fw' R2 L2 F2 Fw2 B2 U2 L' Fw Rw' 
*5. 47.62 F2 U' R' D2 Fw' Rw2 L D Fw F Uw2 D B' D' U2 B L' U Uw2 D B' Rw2 Fw2 R' D2 Fw2 Rw' B' Rw' R' U Uw' D F' Uw2 F' R' Fw B2 F 
6. 45.78 Uw2 U' R2 L Fw' B2 D2 R Uw F2 L B' Rw Fw Uw Fw U Rw D2 B' U2 Uw2 Rw' F' Uw2 F2 Uw' U' L' D' L2 D B2 U R2 D2 U' Uw L Fw' 
7. 44.28 R Uw Fw B2 F2 Uw R' L2 F' L2 U Rw2 R' F D' U Uw2 F2 U Uw2 Fw2 R' U D2 L F' R Fw Rw' B Uw B2 U Uw D B' U D' Uw2 Rw 
8. 44.85 B R2 F2 B' L2 F' L' U' R B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 D R2 U D2 Rw' Uw' L' F' Fw2 Uw U2 F' Uw U2 B Uw' F Uw2 U2 Rw U Fw F R F2 U F' 
9. 42.68 F' U' Uw Rw' B2 Uw D L' F' D Fw F Uw Fw2 R2 D2 Uw' U' L2 Fw2 D L' Rw F' R' Fw B Rw U2 D Fw' Rw' R2 B2 U R2 Rw2 L2 F' U2 *
10. (58.03) D' U2 R' D' Rw2 R' L2 F2 Rw2 R Fw R Uw B' F' L Rw Fw Rw F2 R' B' F2 Rw' D' F2 Uw Fw' Uw2 F' U L R' F U B U2 Fw' U' Uw' 
11. 50.05 F Rw F2 Uw' Rw D U Rw2 F L2 U2 F D Fw2 D' L' Uw B L Fw2 D2 F2 B Rw2 U2 R' L2 D F' U2 F L R' Uw2 Rw' D' F2 Fw' B' D' 
12. 43.22 B2 D' U2 Rw' F' B2 R B L R Rw Fw2 R2 F' B2 D2 Fw B2 Uw' R' Rw D' L D R F Rw' L R' Fw U2 R' U' Fw' L U' B' Fw U' Rw

Sub 45


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 12, 2014)

3x3

*9.34 avg5* (.02 improvement)
9.02, 9.43, (8.22), (12.51), 9.56

*10.78 avg50* (.01 improvement)

*11.01 avg100* (.03 improvement)
3 8s
15 9s
32 10s
28 11s
18 12s
3 13s
1 14s


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 12, 2014)

Getting there with that avg100! I have been waiting for you to cross that barrier for a long time. Gogogoyo


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 12, 2014)

5x5 pb's

Best average of 5: 1:59.94
1:59.87 (2:13.56) 1:55.16 2:04.78 (1:51.90)

Best average of 12: 2:02.13
2:04.57 2:04.60 2:05.92 2:00.52 1:56.83 2:03.73 2:05.30 1:59.87 (2:13.56) 1:55.16 2:04.78 (1:51.90)

I finally got a sub-2 avg of 5


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 12, 2014)

One Handed:
*23.42 avg 12 PB*
22.69, 21.55, 22.94, 24.12, 22.31, (29.20), 25.66, 21.44, 27.99, 25.15, (19.13), 20.30

*24.96 avg 25*
Also very close to avg 5 PB with 22.30.

Sub 25 OH global average seems to really be withing reach now.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2014)

First sub-1 with Yau: 59.15

2 centers: 1.96
3 cross edges: 8.21
L4C: 8.71
Finish cross: 3.22
L8E: 15.06
3x3: 21.99

Averaging around 1:15 still because my L8E sucks and my cube sucks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretty good.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Pretty good.



Nice


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 13, 2014)

Slowly chipping away at those seconds. I demand sub 10 by 6 months!

avg of 5: 24.761
1. 22.941 F R2 F2 L' U' L U2 D' B' D2 F2 D2 R B2 R' B2 L B2 L U2 
2. 28.736 B2 L' B L2 D L' U2 B D' R' B2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 F 
3. (22.375) F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 R' B2 F R U F' L2 D' B' D' R 
4. (30.359) R' F2 D R L2 F' U' F' B2 D' B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 L' D2 L U2 R 
5. 22.607 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 R' U F2 D B D F2 U2 B' U2 F


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Pretty good.



Awesome solves. Gogogo wr. But I dont think its youtube uwr, asmallkitten has 11.03 avg on his channel.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Awesome solves. Gogogo wr. But I dont think its youtube uwr, asmallkitten has 11.03 avg on his channel.



Ahh, you're right. I didn't notice.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 13, 2014)

Best Ao100 to date.

Single:
Best: 21.978
Worst: 46.957

Ao5 - 24.761 (σ = 3.45)
Ao12 - 27.104 (σ = 2.04)
Ao50 - 29.684 (σ = 3.52)
Ao100 -30.865 (σ = 4.10)


----------



## kcl (Feb 13, 2014)

11.11 ao100, .79 standard deviation 

PB is 11.09 but I'm loving this consistency. Anything under 1.0 standard dev. Is good for me.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 13, 2014)

Broke ALL 3x3 PBs.

First ever sub-10 single. Such an awesome moment. My goal, mentioned here, has kinda been accomplished (only for single though).

9.03 B' D' U R2 D' U' B' R' U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 R U' R2 F' U' F R' D2 U B D'

z2 

U' R2 
U' y' R U' R' U' R' U' R 
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' 
y2 
R' U R U' R' U' R 
[U2 U'] 
R U R' U R U R' 
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

lol scr. 44/9.03 = approx 4.8 tps

PB avg5: 12.62



Spoiler



13.03 D2 L2 D' U B' F' R D L' D2 R' F' U' L2 F2 U' L F B L' D F R F' R'
18.03 B R' D2 U2 B' U' F' U B D2 F' B' L B D B U2 D2 B R U' R2 B2 L U2
12.68 U' D B' D2 R D' F2 R' F' R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D B2 R' F2 B' D R2 U' R2 D
12.16 R' D U R U D' F2 R B' L' F2 U' R' L D F2 R U2 L D U L2 F R U
9.03 B' D' U R2 D' U' B' R' U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 R U' R2 F' U' F R' D2 U B D'



PB avg12: 13.95 yay sub-14



Spoiler




*12.23*U' B L2 B2 U2 D F2 U' R' L U D2 R' U B' U D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R F' U' L*12.26*R F' L F' L2 U' L' B2 L2 F' L B2 F' D R2 D' F B U F2 D R2 L U' B*13.03*D2 L2 D' U B' F' R D L' D2 R' F' U' L2 F2 U' L F B L' D F R F' R'*18.03*B R' D2 U2 B' U' F' U B D2 F' B' L B D B U2 D2 B R U' R2 B2 L U2*12.68*U' D B' D2 R D' F2 R' F' R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D B2 R' F2 B' D R2 U' R2 D*12.16*R' D U R U D' F2 R B' L' F2 U' R' L D F2 R U2 L D U L2 F R U*9.03*B' D' U R2 D' U' B' R' U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 R U' R2 F' U' F R' D2 U B D'*17.06*D R' F L' R' B2 L' F' R D F2 B' D F' D' B F2 U B' L2 U' R' L B' R'*14.96*D R2 D2 U' B2 F R' B2 F L D2 B2 R' B2 D2 L F D U2 L D B L U2 D2*13.98*D' R2 B2 L U2 F' U2 L D2 R L D2 B2 F' U' L R2 F L' D' R' U L U' L2*14.84*F B R2 B D L D' L' D2 U' L F2 B2 U D R' U2 L' R F' R D2 F B' L*16.25*U F2 U2 R' B D2 F R L2 B F L U F2 D2 U2 R D' R2 B2 U' R L' B2 F


----------



## Lid (Feb 13, 2014)

Square-1 first ever avg100, all EPs were 1-looked.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.91
worst time: 34.25

best avg5: 19.97 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 22.12 (σ = 3.01)
best avg50: 23.43 (σ = 2.91)
best avg100: 24.03 (σ = 2.76)
non parity mean (48/48): 22.037
parity mean (52/52): 25.842




Spoiler: Times



27.87[p], 12.91, 29.15[p], 22.75[p], 18.46, 27.13, 20.59, 28.35[p], 24.44[p], 29.99, 22.08[p], 26.15[p], 19.26, 26.72[p], 23.70[p], 27.44[p], 23.40, 26.40[p], 27.15, 25.90, 24.93, 22.91, 23.05, 24.81[p], 22.66, 25.27, 24.44, 26.22, 20.68, 21.88[p], 24.38[p], 23.88, 19.79, 25.48, 25.79[p], 21.19, 28.52[p], 21.56, 28.87[p], 23.37[p], 20.27, 19.10[p], 28.09[p], 16.35, 20.55, 26.05[p], 28.53[p], 22.75[p], 18.85, 20.43, 21.74, 31.49[p], 25.12[p], 20.36[p], 20.93, 26.53[p], 27.61[p], 27.73[p], 23.91[p], 27.25[p], 27.13[p], 24.01, 17.62, 24.15, 18.07, 23.48[p], 25.32[p], 20.93, 20.92, 25.20[p], 19.41, 22.80, 26.47[p], 26.23, 24.33[p], 17.52, 24.40[p], 26.41[p], 22.76[p], 24.30[p], 25.79[p], 27.98[p], 21.18, 22.09[p], 34.25[p], 19.42, 25.73[p], 23.74, 22.77, 18.71, 22.51[p], 23.59[p], 26.88[p], 30.79[p], 23.33, 23.43, 23.54, 29.85[p], 27.35[p], 24.04


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 13, 2014)

4:57.07 7x7 single, sub 5!!!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 13, 2014)

18.84 3x3 single.
Nothing much. But sub 20 singles have become rare for me since my hiatus.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 13, 2014)

1:00.08 4x4 single. closer
1:05.80 Average of 5


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 13, 2014)

F' R2 F R' U F2 U' F2 U' 

1.53, 19 moves = *12.42 tps*

stackmat


----------



## Berkay (Feb 13, 2014)

Just did an OH 5x5 solve


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 13, 2014)

Good day for skewb.
5.40 ao5
5.75 ao12
6.47 ao50
6.87 ao100

6.63 ao12 on cam.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 13, 2014)

just got 2 17.15 avgs in a row (took a break in between)

20.02 16.56 15.55 17.54 17.34

17.10 17.51 15.09 19.13 16.84


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 13, 2014)

7x7 PB average of 5: 6:17.57
(6:05.04) (6:28.12) 6:14.93 6:17.70 6:20.07

6:05.04 is also a pb single


----------



## uvafan (Feb 13, 2014)

OH PBs:
15.47 avg5
22.00	D2 B' L' R2 B' L2 F U F L2 R2 F U2 L' U2 F' U2 L F B2 D2 R L' U2 R'
15.36	B U' D2 F U L2 B L D L2 B F U2 F' R2 D2 B R' U F' B' U2 L2 D2 F
15.03	F B R F2 U2 L' R2 D' L2 B' F2 D F' B U' D' L B U2 D R' B U' R D2
13.49	U2 F2 U' L D R' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U D R2 F2 B2 U' D B2 D L' D' B U L'
16.02	R L2 U L' U' D2 R' B R2 D R2 B' R' U' L2 D B' D' U' B F' D F2 L2 F
17.13 avg12 
15.10	D F' L U' R2 U' F U' R2 L2 D L2 U L2 D' B D2 F' B' U' B R B' R L2
15.17	L U2 L2 U B2 D2 F' R L U F' U F' L2 U F' R B' D2 R B' U F B D
19.02	R' F2 L' D' R L2 F' R2 B2 L R' U' B' U F L' U' F R' B U L' D2 R2 F
22.00	D2 B' L' R2 B' L2 F U F L2 R2 F U2 L' U2 F' U2 L F B2 D2 R L' U2 R'
15.36	B U' D2 F U L2 B L D L2 B F U2 F' R2 D2 B R' U F' B' U2 L2 D2 F
15.03	F B R F2 U2 L' R2 D' L2 B' F2 D F' B U' D' L B U2 D R' B U' R D2
13.49	U2 F2 U' L D R' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U D R2 F2 B2 U' D B2 D L' D' B U L'
16.02	R L2 U L' U' D2 R' B R2 D R2 B' R' U' L2 D B' D' U' B F' D F2 L2 F
20.46	F2 L2 B U2 F' B D2 F2 B L2 B' U L2 D' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D L2 R' U2 D2 F
17.84	B2 D2 L' B' U F' L B' D' F' B' D2 U2 B D F2 B' D U B' U' R2 D2 F2 B'
20.91	B2 U' L2 D' U' R' L2 B2 D U2 R B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' U' B L' D' B U
16.43	B2 D L R' D2 U2 F2 B U' D L' R2 F' B D B' R B' U' R B2 L' R2 B' F


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 13, 2014)

41.7x 4x4 single with DP -,-


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 13, 2014)

PB everything

Pyraminx
Feb 13, 2014 3:06:05 PM - 3:54:41 PM

Mean: 10.45
Average: 10.46
Best time: 4.84
Median: 10.60
Worst time: 15.56
Standard deviation: 2.31

Best average of 5: 8.59
43-47 - 7.31 7.01 (6.29) 11.45 (14.18)

Best average of 12: 9.50
39-50 - 11.57 (4.84) 12.54 11.47 7.31 7.01 6.29 11.45 (14.18) 9.79 10.01 7.57


----------



## TDM (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2014)

4x4 PB. Done with Yau. Yay. 

R' U R2 D' Uw' Rw' Fw U F' D' R B2 Uw' R2 F R2 Rw Uw' Rw2 F Rw2 U' L' Rw' D' Fw2 B' Rw' F2 D2 R2 B2 R Uw2 L2 Fw2 U B' Rw B2 

4.19/8.53/6.73/4.05/14.98/15.32 = *53.80*

I don't get good averages yet but I've gotten 2 sub-1s with Yau (the other one being 59.15) since I started learning it on Monday, and in comparison I got 3 sub-1s using OBLBL for around 2 years.


----------



## TDM (Feb 13, 2014)

Best average of 12: 3.20
145-156 - 2.79 2.96 3.39 3.58 2.98 (2.63) 3.55 3.37 (4.10) 3.03 3.34 3.00
145. 2.79 F R F' U2 F R2 U F' R U2
146. 2.96 U F' U2 F R U2 R U2 F'
147. 3.39 U2 F' R U2 R2 U' R'
148. 3.58 U' F' U F U' R U2 R
149. 2.98 U' R' F R' F2 R U R
150. 2.63 R F' U R U R2 F' U F'
151. 3.55 F R F2 R2 F' U F2 U2
152. 3.37 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U F2 R2 U'
153. 4.10 R' U2 F2 U F R' F R2 F' U2
154. 3.03 F R F U' R U' F U R2
155. 3.34 R' U R F2 R F2 R' F2 U'
156. 3.00 F2 U2 R F' R' U F
PB

E: I think I should start using my Stackmat again...
E2: 3.68 Ao50, 3.77 Mo100


----------



## uvafan (Feb 13, 2014)

4x4 36.94 PP Single on cam. Video uploaded soon.


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 14, 2014)

5x5 pb's

Best average of 5: 1:56.38
1:51.82 2:00.58 (2:07.05) 1:56.74 (1:51.62)

Best average of 12: 1:59.54
1:55.52 2:06.04 1:54.15 2:07.16 1:59.07 (2:12.86) 1:51.82 2:00.58 2:07.05 1:56.74 (1:51.62) 1:57.22

Finally got a sub 2 avg of 12


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 14, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Great session - new NL single PB, plus Ao12 and Ao50 :-D
> 
> Times 50/50
> Best 13.47 (NL) *(PB - was 13.65)* , worst: 24.00
> ...



First sub 19 Ao50:

Times 50/50
Best 14.59, worst 25.08
Best 5 17.03 
Best 12 17.54 *(PB - was 18.09)*
Ao50 18.79 *(PB - was 19.57)*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 14, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> First sub 19 Ao50:
> 
> Times 50/50
> Best 14.59, worst 25.08
> ...



You're improving everyday... awesome !


----------



## uvafan (Feb 14, 2014)

Any tips?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 14, 2014)

18.93 OH avg5 on cam


----------



## ruon212 (Feb 14, 2014)

Single 12.93 second solve 3x3 new pb


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 14, 2014)

200 2x2 solve session with 2.31 session average. Not great, but I got a 1.92 average of 12 and 1.57 average of 5 in it, and I did that many solves without rage quitting, so this is still an accomplishment. I want to go to bed soon and these aren't PBs so I won't bother with posting stats.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 14, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> You're improving everyday... awesome !



Thanks - noticed you had your first sub-10, congrats on that! I'll be there one day, but progress is slow when you only cube about 2-3 hours a week and are too lazy to do any proper practice. I've been meaning to do some BLD cross practice for MONTHS, but I just end up doing solves. Usually timed. If I had a bit of disciple I'd be much faster by now.


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 14, 2014)

3x3 PBs all around

Ao5 by .1 (lol)
Ao12 by 1.49 (!)
Also a sub-19 ao50
yay


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 14, 2014)

8:49.89 2x2-7x7 relay PB.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 14, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Thanks - noticed you had your first sub-10, congrats on that! I'll be there one day, but progress is slow when you only cube about 2-3 hours a week and are too lazy to do any proper practice. I've been meaning to do some BLD cross practice for MONTHS, but I just end up doing solves. Usually timed. If I had a bit of disciple I'd be much faster by now.



Thanks! I get to practice a lot more than you. Maybe that's why. Even I haven't done BLD cross practice yet: Even I end up doing solves just like you


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 14, 2014)

58.88 4x4 Pb single. First sub one.

Edit:1:02.23 Average of 5. 4 solves later second sub 1.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2014)

10:21.59 2-7 relay

Getting close to sub-10!

Approx splits:

2x2: 3
3x3: 9
4x4: 40
5x5: 1:30 (felt bad)
Not sure about the rest


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 14, 2014)

PB by 0.01 

9.02 D2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 R' D F' U2 F R' D B' U2

z2 y'

F' R' F' U' y R U' R' D2 
R' U2 R L' U L 
U' L U' L' 
R' U R U2 R' U R 

H perm U2

easy solve OLL skip H perm 

second ever sub-10 solve


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 14, 2014)

8.88 computer cube single
13.71 avg5
15.49 avg12


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 14, 2014)

2.85 2x2 average of 5


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 14, 2014)

7:26.xx 7x7 ao5. Could've been a lot better. Failed last solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2014)

31.91 PB 4x4 single (PLL parity)
34.97 PB avg5
35.83, 33.57, (40.52), (31.91), 35.51. = 34.97



edit: apparently single isn't PB xD


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 14, 2014)

5x5 PB single 5:59.99.

Sub 6...

just.


Edit: 5:42.94 with parity.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 14, 2014)

YESS!!!!! a new 5x5 PB 5x5x5 cube
3:32.08 Rw2 Bw Uw Dw2 Fw' U2 F2 U2 F2 Dw' Rw2 F' Dw B' L2 U Fw' L2 Lw' R Fw' D B Uw2 Bw' D Fw2 Lw2 R2 Uw' Dw D2 Lw2 Dw L' Rw2 U' B Uw Rw' R' U D2 F L F Fw' Bw' Uw Dw2 R2 Fw2 U Dw B' Uw Lw Rw F' B2


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 14, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> YESS!!!!! a new 5x5 PB 5x5x5 cube
> 3:32.08 Rw2 Bw Uw Dw2 Fw' U2 F2 U2 F2 Dw' Rw2 F' Dw B' L2 U Fw' L2 Lw' R Fw' D B Uw2 Bw' D Fw2 Lw2 R2 Uw' Dw D2 Lw2 Dw L' Rw2 U' B Uw Rw' R' U D2 F L F Fw' Bw' Uw Dw2 R2 Fw2 U Dw B' Uw Lw Rw F' B2



Did you get parity?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 14, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Did you get parity?



nope


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2014)

31.76 4x4 PB single.

I did MU Z-perm loool


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2014)

14. 10.72 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 F2 R L' B' U R F2 L' B R B'
Didn't even feel fast, and I didn't really care about it, even though it ties my second best time which is my previous PB. Fullstep, Y perm.
E: Lubed my ShuangRen, next five solves
5. 13.21 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' L U2 F L D U' F' R2 B2 R
6. 12.96 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U R B' F2 D F D2 F D' L D2 U
7. 12.56 U2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B D F R B' U F' U2 B2 F' U'
8. 12.24 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 R' B2 F D' L2 U2 B' D U' L D2
9. 15.27 U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' U2 R' B D' F R' D' R B' U2
12.59 PB Mo3; 12.91 Ao5, 0.07 from PB.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 14, 2014)

Second time getting 3 sub 10s in an Average of 5, at least didn't get 8,8,9,14,15

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-14
avg of 5: 10.62

Time List:
1. 9.99 D R2 B2 U B2 D2 U F2 U' R' U F2 R2 F' L' D' F' R' F U' 
2. (13.85) L2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 F U L' R2 U F2 D L2 R U 
3. 11.89 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 L B2 F L2 F R' D2 U' B F2 
4. 9.99 L2 F2 U F2 D F2 U R2 B2 U B L' D F2 U L' F2 D' R' D2 B' 
5. (9.71) L' D' R L2 B R F B L F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2


----------



## uvafan (Feb 14, 2014)

WTP 1:18.06 5x5 single


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 31.76 4x4 PB single.
> 
> I did MU Z-perm loool



Is the AoSu really that good.


----------



## JKNK (Feb 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Nice easy solve
> 
> 4.49 F2 U L' F' B' L' U F R' U' D' B D2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B R2
> 
> ...




(For the 4.49 solve) Instead of doing y2 R' U2 R U' R' U R, you could also multislot and do y2 R' U2 R U' R U F R F', Then you'll have an easy oll, U R U R' U' R' F R F' with a U' for pll


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 14, 2014)

number of times: 800/800
best time: 1.49
worst time: 16.14

current avg5: 7.38 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 4.45 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 7.61 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 5.68 (σ = 1.55)

current avg50: 6.99 (σ = 1.17)
best avg50: 6.47 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 6.83 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 6.68 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 7.45 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 7.44

I was going to go for 1000, but I don't think my skewb can take it. Half of the ball bearings have fallen out.


----------



## uvafan (Feb 14, 2014)

sub17 
Average of 12: 16.98
1. 15.14 R2 L2 D F2 B U L D F D' U2 B F L' D2 F U' D F' L' D' F2 B D U2
2. 16.50 L' B2 L' U B U R' F L D2 R D2 R' B L' F2 R2 B' D2 R F' R' B2 D2 R2
3. (13.40) D2 B2 U2 D2 F' D2 L2 U R' U2 F2 R' F2 B L' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L D F U2 D
4. 18.06 L' B R' L U' L R2 B' L2 U' F L' F' R2 D2 F2 R' L B2 R D' U2 R L2 U2
5. 16.18 L' U D B2 U' L' B' D' B2 F L F U' R' B' U F2 D U2 R' F' B2 R' L' B'
6. 15.09 F' B R2 U D' B2 R2 L U D F2 U' L' R2 F' R' B2 R' U' F U2 B D' B D2
7. 19.54 D' R' L2 U L D R D2 B' F R L' B L2 B F U B' L F2 D' F' L R2 F
8. 18.62 F' R' F U' D F' U R L U' B L B' F R2 U' D' B F' D R2 U R2 U2 R'
9. 17.26 F R2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 U R' D B2 F' R2 B' R B' U' F U2 B' D B R L' B2
10. 19.85 L2 B L' F U2 R B2 R' U2 D2 R2 F L' U B2 L2 U' R D' F' R2 D B2 U2 F'
11. (20.06) R2 U' F2 D R2 L B2 R D' L' D' F R U' D2 B' L' R U R B2 F R2 D2 F'
12. 13.59 D L R2 F' D U2 R F U' R D B R2 L2 B R L' U F L R' U2 R2 B' U'
EDIT: wtf sub15
Average of 5: 14.97
1. (13.59) D L R2 F' D U2 R F U' R D B R2 L2 B R L' U F L R' U2 R2 B' U'
2. (21.41) D R2 L' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L' D2 R D R' B L2 D L2 B D' F' B' L U' D'
3. 15.30 L' D F' D' R2 B U D L B L U B2 U' D' F' B2 R D2 L D2 B R2 F2 U
4. 14.85 F R2 U F R U L2 U R D' L2 B2 D2 R F L' U2 B' F' R F B2 L' B' F
5. 14.76 R2 D U B2 R L2 B U2 L D' L' B2 U2 F2 B2 D2 L U' F' B' L2 R' D U' F2


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 14, 2014)

2:02.47 5x5 single


----------



## imvelox (Feb 14, 2014)

*8x8* Single: *5:50.86*

Just amazing *-* (My former PB was 6:38.xx)

Centers: 3:15
Edges: 2:00
3x3(OLL PARITY): 0:35

WTF


----------



## kcl (Feb 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> number of times: 800/800
> best time: 1.49
> worst time: 16.14
> 
> ...



No excuses until they're ALL Gone. 

Loljk 

Gj


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Is the AoSu really that good.



Yes, although I can do it fast on Shengshou as well.





[old video from over a year ago]


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 15, 2014)

13.58+ 3x3 single... tragic.

L R D' R' D B2 F' L R U B' F2 L R2 F2 D2 F' U' B' L D2 R2 F L2 F2

z y2
D2 L2 D2 L2 D' // Cross
U R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L 1
U' L U' L' U2 R' U' R // F2L 2
U L' U L2 U' L' // F2L 3
y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
R2 D R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' // PLL +2

I could of sworn I had double sexy OLL into T perm but I guess not. ETPS without the +2 is 5.35. I didn't even know I could turn that fast. God dammit.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 15, 2014)

Just lubed my 5x5. Can't decide if I want looser or tighter. 

2:01.50 single (So close to sub-2)
2:11.28 ao5 (Should've been sub-2:10)
2:18.xx ao12

I am going to be sub-2 soon. I can feel it.


----------



## qaz (Feb 15, 2014)

2-8 realman relay on an 8x8 in 37:09.83

41.88 + 1:00.75 + 3:36.62 + 4:05.15 + 6:51.13 + 9:05.99 + 11:48.31 = 37:09.83


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 15, 2014)

34.99 PLL Time Attack
i have slow turning


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm much more consistent with Yau than I was with OBLBL. Earlier I got a PB avg12 on 4x4 and didn't notice it till now. *1:06.65*


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 15, 2014)

After my epic PB fail earlier, I actually broke my PB with 11.91.

B D' F' D' R2 B F2 D2 F R' D2 F D2 B2 R F' U' L F2 U F' L2 D B' L' 

z2 y // Inspection
D L' B2 D R' // Cross
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 1
U L U' L2 U L // F2L 2
U' R' U' R // F2L 3
U' L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 4
U y2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // LL

ETPS = 3.44. Not nearly as impressive as the 5+ on the earlier fail


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 15, 2014)

3x3 average of 5 PB: 8.60

8.72 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U B' U R' L2 D U L' F2 R' D U2
8.48 U R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U L D F' U2 F D B2 F' L D' U2
9.00 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B R B L F' D' F2 R B2 R'
8.59 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 B R B2 F' R2 D L2
8.00 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L B' F2 U R' L2 B' R F2 U F' D


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBxXZ1_r5Kw&edit=vd

Pretty happy with this. Was 2 good scrambles, rest were ok (the 3.55 and 4.63 were nice)


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 15, 2014)

54.55 4x4 pb single.7th Sub1


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2014)

8.01 F R2 D2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 F' U' R' B U F' R D' B2 U' R B' 

OLL skip. 2nd best single ever


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 15, 2014)

1.54 floppy cube avg12 on stackmat
propably uwr, yay


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Got around to getting a good 3x3, the mini weilong. Did a bunch of solves in one sitting:

solves/total: 220/220, Mean: 11.524
best: 7.871 | worst: 35.696

PB Mean of 3: 8.392 (#73-75, can't comprehendddd)
PB Average of 5: 8.536 (#71-75, holy crap way faster than my comp pb single and my previous pb ao5 was 9.32 iirc. Got 9.12 earlier in this session, too)
*PB Average of 12: 9.728* (#66-77, YESSS SUB 10 beat PB by ~.5-.6, got a 9.87 earlier, then a 9.9x, then this, all with completely different solves)
"Y U NO AO25 CSTIMER"
_PB Average of 50: 10.304_ (#3-52, beat PB by like .7)
PB Average of 100: 10.502 (SHOULD'VE ROLLED THOSE FIRST SOLVES FOR SUB 10.5 NOOOO, but PB by a lot, maybe .7?)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-15
avg of 100: 10.502

Time List:
1. 10.247 D2 B2 L2 B' U F U2 L2 B2 L' B2 F' U' D F L2 U D B F2 R2 D' R2 U' D2 
2. 12.588 B F2 R' L F D2 F' U2 B' R' U B2 R' F2 D L D' U B2 U' L' R U2 D F 
_3. 10.196 D' L' R D' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D R U2 D2 R B R F D' F' R' F' R F2 U' L' 
4. 9.574 L D B2 U B F L2 B2 F' U2 D' L2 B' D' L R2 D B2 R D F' B L R' D 
5. 8.500 L' R' U2 L' B' L B' U R D L' R' B D2 R2 U2 F' B L2 F L' R D2 R2 L' 
6. 9.183 F B2 R' B2 L2 D' F D' U2 L R F2 U' D R F L B2 U R' D' L' B' F2 R' 
7. 8.684 B2 D F' D2 B D R' U R U' F' B2 R2 D L2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F L R' F' R' 
8. 10.446 B' L2 U2 B' U R B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U D' R' F D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L' B 
9. 11.441 R2 U' D' F B' L2 R2 B2 F' L' F2 D2 F U D F D2 B2 R' D U2 L2 F R' L 
10. 9.898 L2 D L2 R B D U' R2 F' L2 F2 B R' B' R' F' R' D F D2 R B' L2 B' U2 
11. 11.191 R2 F L D' F U' L' F' B L F D' B2 R2 B2 R' U R2 B' F' U B L' R2 B' 
12. 10.396 F' D2 F2 U' R U' R2 F2 L' F2 U D2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 B F2 D U2 R2 D2 L' F 
13. 10.096 R D2 F R B' D' R2 D' U F' D2 F' L R2 D2 F' L D' U B D L2 R' U' R2 
14. 9.085 D' U' L' U F2 R F B2 L B R2 L' D' U' F' B' R' U' D2 R' U F2 L B U' 
15. 11.359 D' F' R2 B R B' L2 B L' U' L' B' R L' D U2 B R' F2 R U F U F2 L' 
16. 10.729 D2 L' D R2 U' F U L F' U' D' F2 R' D' B F' U2 D' R F2 B' D' B F' D2 
17. 9.930 U D2 F' D' L2 R2 D' R D' R L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L U R2 D B' U' R' B 
18. 10.611 D2 B R2 U L2 U R' F L2 F' R' D' L2 R B2 R' B' D F R U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 
19. 10.313 D' F L2 B L2 B' D' U L' R2 U2 D2 R F' U' R' D2 L F' U F' R2 U2 F2 D2 
20. 11.739 R' L U2 D F2 R D' L B R F2 U2 D' F D' B R L2 F D B' F U L' D' 
21. 9.196 R2 L B' F' U F' R B2 U' F2 R' D' F2 U B2 R' U2 B2 L' B' D F' B U D 
22. 9.848 U2 R B2 R2 U D2 F U' D2 L2 F' L' D R' D' U2 L' B2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L' F 
23. 10.530 R2 L F' L' B R' B2 D2 F R' F' R2 B' L B2 F' L' U' D' F2 L2 R U R2 B' 
24. 12.171 B R2 L' F2 R F2 U L' R F L' F2 B D L2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 D L F' L' R2 
25. 11.359 F' U2 D' L F D2 U2 R2 D U' R2 B2 R2 L' F2 L' F2 B' R2 F2 U' R2 U' D L2 
26. 11.158 R B2 F2 R U L2 B' D' L' F' B U' R2 B F U2 R L F2 U D L2 B L' B 
27. 9.085 D2 L2 R B' F2 U F2 B' R' U B F' L2 F D L U F2 D2 U' B' D' R' U2 R 
28. 10.711 D' L2 U F' L' R2 F2 L U D2 R2 F' R2 L2 U' F2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 D B F' D 
29. 10.514 R2 F U' L2 R' D R2 U F2 R2 U B2 D F2 B2 D2 R B' U B D2 R' U' R2 F 
30. (12.828) U2 F2 U F U2 R2 D' B' D' L2 R' B F U' D R' D2 L' B' D' R B' L2 D2 F' 
31. 9.267 U' D L2 D B' R' L' U' R' D' F2 L' F L2 U' L F' R' U' B2 R2 D2 B' R L2 
32. 10.529 B' R U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R L' B U2 L' D F2 U' L' B' U' F2 U F' L2 U' D2 R' 
33. 9.465 L' F2 B' R D2 R L' D' U' L D2 B2 D F U' B' U2 F R' U2 D' L D U' B2 
34. 9.914 L2 B U2 D R' D' F' L2 F' L B' L D U' R U R2 L2 F2 B' U' D2 L2 B' L' 
35. 8.952 R' B' D2 B' D B D2 F' R2 U2 R U2 D2 B2 D' B' U L2 R2 B2 D L' R D' L 
36. 9.515 F D2 R' F' U D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' D R' D' U' F R U' D' L' F R U B' D2 
37. 11.608 R D L U' B R' U L' U F2 D2 R' L' D2 U' L2 F' L2 D B R2 L F2 R' U2 
38. 11.311 D B R' B2 L' B' L' B R B' D2 L2 B' L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 F2 B' D' R2 D2 L2 F2 
39. 9.482 D2 R F D2 R2 B2 F U' B2 F2 D L D F' U L' U D B' U2 R' D F L U 
40. 10.611 F2 R D F' U2 D' B F2 D F2 L2 F2 U D2 F' R' B' U2 B F' L2 R F D F 
41. (7.871) F2 L2 D2 B2 F L2 B' U R2 L' F B' L R2 F2 B2 U' B' L2 D' L U' B' D B 
42. 10.162 F' R2 B2 R F2 L B' D2 B' L' U' R' F' B2 D F2 R' U D2 B2 L F2 R' D' B 
43. 10.413 D2 R2 D R2 B R' L U' L U R' U L' R' D R2 D B2 R D F2 B U' L2 B 
44. 11.309 D L2 U2 D' R' B U F B D R' D' B U' F' B2 D' F' R U2 D2 L D L' D' 
45. 12.205 D2 F2 R L2 F' D' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 B' D2 B2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 L U' F B2 D2 R 
46. (15.301) F' B2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 D2 F R' F B2 R' B2 L D F R' U2 R L2 B U' F' U' 
47. 10.003 L B2 F U R2 F' U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B D2 F U D' F' B U' F U2 L' F' U D' 
48. 10.298 B2 R2 U' D' R2 L' D2 B L' D' R' D2 F R' F' B2 R B R B L2 B' L2 U' F 
49. 9.167 U' D2 R F2 R L' F2 D2 B2 D R2 B R' F2 R' U2 D B' L R U2 R U F2 B 
50. 8.535 D' R2 F R' U2 L B L' U L' F B2 D2 F R L B2 D2 U2 F D2 R' F' B2 L 
51. 10.959 L' B D2 L2 D2 F B2 L' R F D2 F U2 D' L B2 R2 D' B' L' R2 F' L' F' B2 
52. 10.980 L D2 B D B' U' B' F' R' B R B U' R B R2 B' F2 R2 D' B' R L' F R _
53. 11.062 U B' R B' F' U2 B L D2 F' B' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' R2 U F2 D' B U' F2 R' U 
54. 11.657 B R F U' F' D' L2 U' B' D' B' L2 D2 B D U B L2 R D' F B R' F R 
55. 9.217 U B D' F' B D' F B2 U2 D2 L D2 B2 L2 R' F L' U' B R U2 R' F2 D L2 
56. 9.881 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R U' D2 L2 R' F' U2 R2 F' L2 U B2 L2 R2 U D2 R U' B2 D' 
57. 10.562 R' B' D2 R2 L' D U' F B' R' L F2 B2 R2 B' D U' B2 D L' R2 F R' D L 
58. 12.422 R2 F U' D' B R U D B2 U F' B2 D' R' B F2 R2 D' L' D F' U' R D2 R2 
59. 12.541 L' D' B' L' F' D' U' L2 U' B' R2 B' F2 D' R2 D' F L2 B' D' R2 U2 D2 F' U' 
60. (18.780) B2 U B2 U' L B D' F' R F2 B D2 R2 D' F D' U' B D L U' F2 U2 L' F2 
61. 12.638 D' R' B2 U F2 B' R2 D' R2 F R B' L' D' F2 D R' U F' L' R' D2 L2 B' L' 
62. 10.229 U2 D' B2 L D2 L2 R2 F' B' U' F2 B' D2 U2 R' L F B U L D B' U D2 L 
63. 9.300 D' U B' L F U2 B' R' F' D2 L2 B' D' U' B' R B2 F R2 D L B D L' D 
64. 11.010 B' U' R' L U L U L B' F' L' U2 L' F' U R F' R' B2 U R L' D2 R' U' 
65. 10.827 R' U L2 D U F2 D2 U' B U2 L' B2 R' B2 R2 F2 R B D2 L2 D F' D R U' 
*66. 9.015 B' R U D2 F2 D L2 F' B' D U' F2 R' L' F' U2 B R B U2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 
67. 11.078 F U' D2 F2 D2 U B' L2 B2 D2 B2 F U F2 L2 U' D2 F U L' F L B U' B2 
68. (13.948) L' U' D2 B D' B2 D2 U L U F2 U2 L D B U F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 
69. 11.260 F2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 U' B2 R' U' B' R2 D L2 R' B R2 L F D U' L B L 
70. 10.628 U R2 F U2 F2 D L' F' R' F D2 L2 B2 R2 F D' U R L' B F' L2 R' B' D2 
71. 8.868 R' L2 D' U' L F' L2 U' R F L B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 F' U2 B2 L' U' R B' L' 
72. 8.721 B D2 F L2 U' L' D R2 L2 B' F2 R' U' B2 L B L' U' F' R' U' L2 D' L U 
73. (8.288) R2 L2 U2 L U2 F D U' F' L U F L' B' R F2 R2 D F2 R2 F U' B R' F2 
74. (8.467) U B' F R' D' L2 R' B2 L U' F2 D' L2 R D' L' R' D' F B L B2 U' R D' 
75. (8.420) L' B' D' F' R2 B' D2 L2 U B' D' U' R U2 L' D2 B F U F2 R' B' L' U2 R 
76. 10.164 F' D B' D' U L B L F L' B2 L U' D2 B2 D F U2 L2 B R2 L F' R2 F 
77. 10.660 R' U' R F' D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' D2 R L' D2 L' D2 B2 L2 U B R2 B2 U *
78. 10.546 F' L' D' F2 L2 R U2 D' R' L D' U' B' R2 F2 B' L2 R B U2 F2 L B' U' D 
79. 11.207 U2 F U L2 U2 R B' R2 D B2 F2 R' U' D' R2 U' F' L R F R L2 U D' R' 
80. 10.294 R D' R F' L' F R2 U' B F' U' L2 U F' L' U' R B D' F U2 L U' L' R' 
81. 11.542 F2 R B F L D2 F B R2 F D L2 F' R2 L2 F2 R' L' D2 L2 F U' F2 L B 
82. 12.038 R' L D' U2 L' D' B2 R2 L U2 R2 D L' D R2 L' D2 R' B U F B L' F2 R2 
83. 11.805 B2 R L B' U B' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 B2 F2 R L' D2 U2 L2 F' L R2 F2 U L' R 
84. 10.230 R B R B' D2 F B' L F' L R' F2 U L2 D2 L' U2 R F U L R2 D F2 L' 
85. (14.097) D R' F U L2 D2 U L2 R D' B F R L D' L F' R D2 R U F L' F' U 
86. 8.984 B U L B2 F2 L R F' B R L2 U D R B' D2 R L2 F2 U2 D R U F2 D 
87. 10.197 F2 D R' B' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 F' U' R' L U' R2 D2 L F2 L2 D L2 F 
88. 11.938 U' D L U' F2 D' U F' R' U' D2 F' L2 U2 L B' L B' U' D' L R B2 R L2 
89. 10.726 F U F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R B2 F' D R' U2 R' B2 L B2 R' U R' U2 F' B 
90. (8.287[accidental xxcross]) R D' R' B F' R' F' B D2 F U2 L F2 B' U R2 U2 F' D' F D' U F' B' D2 
91. 10.180 B2 F' D' B F D2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 R' L' U L F' R' F2 D2 U L D' B L R' 
92. 12.671 B' F' U L2 U B' R L U2 F2 B D' U' B' U' R B2 R' B U2 B2 R F' U F' 
93. 11.642 F U' R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F L F' R D' B R2 F2 L2 F L' U' R' B' R F D' B' 
94. 12.322 U2 F2 L' D' L2 B' F U D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' D F D' R B2 R' F R2 D 
95. 10.628 R2 L D R2 F2 B D' B2 R B2 R B' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 R' U' R' D' U B2 L D2 
96. 11.093 F R2 B2 F U2 B2 L2 R' F' R' U B' F L2 R U' L' F D R2 D R' F R' D' 
97. 10.676 L' D2 L2 D F B L' R2 F' D U R' L2 B2 F2 L B2 D' R F R2 U' D' F R2 
98. 10.062 D' U2 L D F2 R D' U' L U2 R2 B D R2 L U' B' L2 B2 L D2 R' L U F2 
99. 8.800 F' R2 D2 R2 D R' D R L U' B L2 B D' U F L R' F' L' B R2 F2 L B' 
100. 10.379 U2 D' B' D2 B' U2 R' B' L2 F2 B2 R' U D L' R D2 R' U2 L' F D2 U B2 L



Yep, it's my main.

After all that, if my mom decided to let me go, I could be at FMC 2014 later today getting a sub 10 ao5 easily. But nope, can't go 

EDIT: Woah, didn't realize it was so easy to import to qqtimer, just copy/paste and remove solve comments! My new PB ao25 is only 10.261:

Average of 25: 10.261
1. 9.085 D2 L2 R B' F2 U F2 B' R' U B F' L2 F D L U F2 D2 U' B' D' R' U2 R
2. 10.711 D' L2 U F' L' R2 F2 L U D2 R2 F' R2 L2 U' F2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 D B F' D
3. 10.514 R2 F U' L2 R' D R2 U F2 R2 U B2 D F2 B2 D2 R B' U B D2 R' U' R2 F
4. (12.828) U2 F2 U F U2 R2 D' B' D' L2 R' B F U' D R' D2 L' B' D' R B' L2 D2 F'
5. 9.267 U' D L2 D B' R' L' U' R' D' F2 L' F L2 U' L F' R' U' B2 R2 D2 B' R L2
6. 10.529 B' R U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R L' B U2 L' D F2 U' L' B' U' F2 U F' L2 U' D2 R'
7. 9.465 L' F2 B' R D2 R L' D' U' L D2 B2 D F U' B' U2 F R' U2 D' L D U' B2
8. 9.914 L2 B U2 D R' D' F' L2 F' L B' L D U' R U R2 L2 F2 B' U' D2 L2 B' L'
9. 8.952 R' B' D2 B' D B D2 F' R2 U2 R U2 D2 B2 D' B' U L2 R2 B2 D L' R D' L
10. 9.515 F D2 R' F' U D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' D R' D' U' F R U' D' L' F R U B' D2
11. 11.608 R D L U' B R' U L' U F2 D2 R' L' D2 U' L2 F' L2 D B R2 L F2 R' U2
12. 11.311 D B R' B2 L' B' L' B R B' D2 L2 B' L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 F2 B' D' R2 D2 L2 F2
13. 9.482 D2 R F D2 R2 B2 F U' B2 F2 D L D F' U L' U D B' U2 R' D F L U
14. 10.611 F2 R D F' U2 D' B F2 D F2 L2 F2 U D2 F' R' B' U2 B F' L2 R F D F
15. (7.871) F2 L2 D2 B2 F L2 B' U R2 L' F B' L R2 F2 B2 U' B' L2 D' L U' B' D B
16. 10.162 F' R2 B2 R F2 L B' D2 B' L' U' R' F' B2 D F2 R' U D2 B2 L F2 R' D' B
17. 10.413 D2 R2 D R2 B R' L U' L U R' U L' R' D R2 D B2 R D F2 B U' L2 B
18. 11.309 D L2 U2 D' R' B U F B D R' D' B U' F' B2 D' F' R U2 D2 L D L' D'
19. 12.205 D2 F2 R L2 F' D' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 B' D2 B2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 L U' F B2 D2 R
20. (15.301) F' B2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 D2 F R' F B2 R' B2 L D F R' U2 R L2 B U' F' U'
21. 10.003 L B2 F U R2 F' U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B D2 F U D' F' B U' F U2 L' F' U D'
22. 10.298 B2 R2 U' D' R2 L' D2 B L' D' R' D2 F R' F' B2 R B R B L2 B' L2 U' F
23. 9.167 U' D2 R F2 R L' F2 D2 B2 D R2 B R' F2 R' U2 D B' L R U2 R U F2 B
24. (8.535) D' R2 F R' U2 L B L' U L' F B2 D2 F R L B2 D2 U2 F D2 R' F' B2 L
25. 10.959 L' B D2 L2 D2 F B2 L' R F D2 F U2 D' L B2 R2 D' B' L' R2 F' L' F' B2

EDIT: woo 34.551 pll time attack first try

EDIT2: 30.454 and 30.698 w/ ending lockup on cam!


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 15, 2014)

Just put Half brights on my 7x7, dropped my times by 20 seconds, edges recog FTW

(4:38.87) R2 F2 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 Fw2 U2 3Dw 3Bw Fw' R Lw2 3Dw2 L' D F 3Uw Uw2 Fw 3Bw' D2 Bw U Rw2 Dw Bw2 3Fw' Dw2 R2 3Uw' Uw B2 Bw Dw2 Bw' Fw 3Rw' Bw U' 3Rw Rw2 Dw2 3Dw Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw' 3Uw' Bw U F D2 Uw' Fw' 3Lw B 3Fw' Uw Dw2 U' F 3Fw' 3Lw' R2 Bw U R2 Rw' L 3Rw2 3Bw Uw2 3Uw2 F2 D 3Fw 3Dw' Bw2 U Dw2 3Bw R 3Uw' B' Fw D 3Rw Uw L R' Uw R D 3Rw2 R' 3Bw2 3Dw 3Uw2 3Bw' 3Lw2


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 15, 2014)

4.47 2x2 pb mean of 100


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 15, 2014)

on cam eh

Average of 12: 7.45
1. 7.23 L2 D R F' D B U2 R B D2 R U2 R D2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 R2 
2. 7.19 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 D' U B2 U2 B D F L U F2 L U' F2 L' U' 
3. 7.67 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L U F' R2 B R' B' D2 L' 
4. 6.77 D2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' U' R2 U' L2 R' F' U2 F2 R' U L2 F' U F2 
5. 6.98 F2 D B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' D R' F L2 D B2 D F2 
6. 8.01 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D R2 F D R F D2 B2 D2 F2 D' R' 
7. (5.94) B R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R F U2 L' D L F2 R' F' 
8. (9.33) D2 F2 R F2 L B2 R' U2 L2 F2 U' B U L' U' L' D2 R 
9. 7.55 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U' F' D2 R D U' F L' F2 R U 
10. 7.15 L2 F' L2 F R2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 R' B' U' L2 U' B2 L D 
11. 8.01 D B L U' B U2 F' R2 L F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L 
12. 7.93 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 B R2 B' R2 U' L B2 D L' U' R U' R2 F'


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 15, 2014)

1. 2.54 R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R 

OH ... LL skip

U' R U' R' U' R //
U R U2' R' U R U' R' U' //


----------



## maxcube (Feb 15, 2014)

3x3 14.47 ao100
Beats my previous ao100, which was 14.63

http://gyazo.com/29556e1ea19d2a0cb8132608dbeeef40

Got 2 sub10s within the first 50 solves , both nonlucky


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

Finally sub 11! By a decent amount too. Mixture of the zone, warm hands, and caffeine. Watch out Kim  

Average: 10.73
Best: 8.32
Worst: 14.93
Mean: 10.75
Standard Deviation: 1.21



Spoiler



1: 12.13U2 R' F2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 L' R2 B' D B R' D' B2 R B' U F'
2: 10.20D U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F' L' D' F2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 F2
3: 11.93B D2 R2 D2 B D2 B' F2 D2 B2 U B' L2 F' R D U' L' U R'
4: 14.77L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L' B2 R' F' U' B D F2 U2 F2
5: 12.33B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 B' L' F' L2 F2 L' U R D2 F2
6: 10.70B' L U R D2 B D2 R2 D' F B2 U' D R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2
7: 10.57L U' D B' R L U B' U D2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2
8: 10.28R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' D' B2 L' B R' B' D'
9: 12.33D' F' D2 R F' U2 L2 F' D' L2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F2
10: 10.35R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 D' B' R' D2 B' U B2 L U R
11: 10.65B D' F2 U B' D B2 L B D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 D2 R D2 R2 L
12: (14.93)F2 D R2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B R D2 B2 D' L2 B U F' R2
13: 10.40L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F' D F' L U R B' D B2 U' R'
14: 8.57B2 L F2 L' R B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R F' U2 B' R2 D B F D L'
15: 10.65D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 R' B' U2 F' D2 R' F' D F' R2
16: 10.50D' F L' U' B' R2 F2 D2 F R' B' R2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 D2 F' U2 F
17: 10.10R2 F' R' F2 L B D B2 U' L U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 F U2
18: 9.35U F2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' F' R' D R2 U' L' D' B' D' F2
19: 10.55F2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' L D F R F' U B L' B' U'
20: 10.55U F' B R2 F L' D B2 D F' U L2 U2 D B2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2
21: 9.50F R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B R2 F D2 B' L' U2 B' L2 F2 D R F R2 F
22: 10.45U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L' D U2 F L' U' F U2 F
23: 10.50F2 U2 L B2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L2 R' U' L B' D2 R B' R U B' D
24: 10.25L2 U B' L2 U2 L2 D F' L F L2 F' D2 F' B U2 D2 B' U2 R2
25: 9.25R U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D2 B' L' D R F L' B' R D' R
26: 9.47D2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U' R B' U R F2 R' U F D U2 F
27: 10.05U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B D2 U2 L' U B F2 R' D B2
28: 10.60D2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U F' R D2 U2 R' B' L2 F2 U'
29: 12.90F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 L U L2 F' D2 F2 D' R D2
30: 9.35D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F L2 R' D R U2 B U2 B
31: 9.95B U' F2 L D F B L' U2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 L F2 R2 D2
32: 10.42B2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F R' U F' D2 U2 F D' L' U R'
33: 12.70R B D R' L' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 D F2
34: 9.95U2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 D' B' L' U2 L2 D2 L' U2
35: 9.80B U' F R' D B L F D2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2
36: 10.85F2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' B R D2 U' B' L' D' R F
37: 9.60U2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 L B F U F' L' B2 F2 L' D' R
38: 10.35L2 U2 B F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F' L F2 U2 F' R B2 L' R' B' R2
39: 11.68F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F' L R D2 F' D B L B2 D'
40: 9.90D2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R D' U F L' D' R2 B U2 L2 U'
41: 9.95U' R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 F D U2 B R U L2 U B
42: 9.66D' F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' U' B L2 R' F' U2 B R' B' U'
43: 10.95D2 R' U2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U' F2 R B R' D2 F D F'
44: 10.80B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 B R' U' R D2 R B' F2 R B'
45: 11.93F L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 F R2 D2 U L' F R2 D' L' B D' R2 U'
46: 10.65B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L B L' R' F2 L2 D' R U F'
47: 10.95U B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B' L' D U' L' D2 L' F D2
48: 10.65B2 D2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 F L2 D' B' U B' L2 R' B L2
49: 10.55U R2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L U2 F2 U' F D' R' F L2 R2
50: 10.35U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B L U B' L' F' L2 F' R' D2
51: 13.13D2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 D L' D R2 F2 D2 B R' D' L'
52: 14.07L D F' R' D F U B' R' B' R L U2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2
53: 10.65B2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B U L' B R2 F L2 B R B U'
54: 12.09B' R2 D2 F' U2 L U2 D F U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2
55: 10.84U2 L' B2 R U2 L' U2 F2 R B' D2 F' L B L' U R2 F' U'
56: 9.50U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D2 R B2 U' B2 F D L B' U' B' U2
57: 10.45F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B R' U2 L2 D' U F2 U2 B' U'
58: 12.45B2 D' F U L U2 L2 U2 F' U L U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 B2
59: 10.85U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B U2 F L2 U2 B L F U' B' F' L2 R F' R2 U
60: 9.25U F L' F' B U2 D L' U R U D R2 U D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U
61: 11.00D R2 U L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 F L' R' D2 L' U L B F R2 U2
62: 9.85U' D' B' L D' R2 L2 F D R F2 U D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2
63: 9.80U' F U' B' L D' R2 U B L B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2
64: 10.59U F2 L F R' D2 R2 B2 U F L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' L2
65: 10.45D2 L B2 U2 L2 R' D2 L R2 U2 R' B F2 U2 L2 U' R D' F D'
66: 10.90U' D' F2 D' R D F2 R B' R F2 B2 R2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R' F2
67: 12.78U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F D R U2 L B D2 U2 F2 R2
68: 9.50L2 D L2 B2 U B2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F U F2 U' R2 B' U' L2 U2 F'
69: 11.25B2 L2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F2 L D' L2 R' D' B L' F L U2
70: 11.97F2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U R F U L' B' R U2 F U B
71: 10.25F U' L2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D L B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 L2 D2 B2
72: 9.35B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 B L2 D R' B U F2 D2 L' R U2
73: 11.90D2 R' U' D2 R L' B2 R U' B U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 D2
74: 10.50F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R D U L2 F' L F R F U
75: 10.88U2 F L2 B' R2 B U2 B' L2 B' D' B2 U' F' U2 B' L B D' R'
76: 10.65D2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F' U L' F' D B' F R B' F2
77: 10.60D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F D' L' B2 F' U L R2 F' L' D'
78: 11.13U2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 F R2 F' L' B2 R2 F' U' B D' B R'
79: 11.20L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 B U2 F' U' F' U' R D' F' R2
80: 9.55L' U R' B' R B L2 F U' F' L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F L2 B' D2 F2
81: 9.10B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' U' R2 D' L B2 L' U2 R2 D F' U' L' D' U'
82: 9.80B R' B2 U' D2 B U' B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2
83: 10.40L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B D' U2 L2 B' R F L B'
84: 10.60B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L D' L D F R' U2 L' U L B
85: 10.63L2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 L B2 U L B2 U' F L U' B F2 U
86: 13.83L2 B2 L2 R2 F U2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L B2 F' D U B F2 D' F'
87: 10.25R' U2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 F2 R U' B R2 B L2 B' D' L F' D'
88: 10.60F2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' R B2 D' U R B' L B U
89: 9.75L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F D2 B' D' B2 F L' D'
90: 10.84R' B2 R B2 F2 D2 L R B2 R2 F2 D L' B2 R F' L2 D' F' L' B
91: 12.88D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D2 L2 D' L' F U2 B2 F2 D U' R U
92: 10.65D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 B' F' U' F' D F' R B' L2 R2
93: 10.40R B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' U L' F2 D' R' D' B L' B U
94: 12.14U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 B R' D U' L2 U' F D B2
95: 10.55F' U2 F U2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 B L D R2 B' R U' F'
96: 9.55D' L F' R' F U2 L' U2 B L F2 D R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D'
97: 10.25B R2 B' D2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' L' F R' U2 B' D R' B' D2 B2
98: 9.60B U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F' L' U L2 F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 D2 L' D2
99: 11.73U' R2 F2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 D F2 L' B R' D' F' U L2 R2 U' F'
100: (8.32)F2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R' B' L2 D2 L' D B2 F' D F D2



And tofu thought I would hit a wall


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Finally sub 11! By a decent amount too. Mixture of the zone, warm hands, and caffeine. Watch out Kim
> 
> Average: 10.73
> Best: 8.32
> ...



nice kennan I got my first sub 11 avg 100 today too  ..........10.57 though


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> nice kennan I got my first sub 11 avg 100 today too  ..........10.57 though



Wut you weren't sub 11 when you got a sub 10 official average? 

I'll keep at it, I'm pretty sure I can beat this


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Finally sub 11! By a decent amount too. Mixture of the zone, warm hands, and caffeine. Watch out Kim
> 
> Average: 10.73
> Best: 8.32
> ...



Woah wat I finally beat you  always (that is, for like 2 months) thought of you as faster lel


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Woah wat I finally beat you  always (that is, for like 2 months) thought of you as faster lel



Whaaaa? I thought you were sub 10 

You've been faster than me for a while now. I must catch up.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Whaaaa? I thought you were sub 10
> 
> You've been faster than me for a while now. I must catch up.



Gor my first sub10 ao12 and sub11 ao100 today, I don't think so xD 3x3 is not one of my main events that I like so meh.


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Gor my first sub10 ao12 and sub11 ao100 today, I don't think so xD 3x3 is not one of my main events that I like so meh.



Ohhh.. 3x3 is like my main event just because I need to get SR from Chris. Maybe I can sub 10 ao12 today, I've gotten so close it's going to kill me lol.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wut you weren't sub 11 when you got a sub 10 official average?
> 
> I'll keep at it, I'm pretty sure I can beat this



I avg subs 11 for sure I think I even avg sub 10.6 however I usually just rage wuit after 20 solves so :/


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ohhh.. 3x3 is like my main event just because I need to get SR from Chris. Maybe I can sub 10 ao12 today, I've gotten so close it's going to kill me lol.



I thought skewb is your main event now because you are so good


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I thought skewb is your main event now because you are so good



I have three main events. 
3x3, skewb, and 2x2. They're my main events simply because I'm now at the speed where I can podium in those XD


----------



## xlmmaarten (Feb 15, 2014)

Started cubing 1 week ago, best 3x3 is 1:09,57 with no f2l and standard Rubik's with no mods.
Avg around 1:30/40 no f2l, with f2l 2:00
Getting a shengshou 3x3 in 2/8 weeks 
If anyone has tips/things I need to know, please let me know I appreciate all help


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2014)

I've done 15 posts in the last 14 hours. That's probably a PB; idk because I don't count/try.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 16, 2014)

My accomplishments after one year of cubing
(started sometime in February last year)
Single/Average
3x3: 9.44/12.34
4x4: 46.40/57.64
5x5: 1:56.30/2:09.40
2x2: 1.31/3.09(very lucky)
OH: 19.25/29.81(don't practice as much as I should)
Mega: 2:08.37/2:28.37(don't practice at all)
Pyra: 5.05/8.84
SQ-1: 1:05.92(don't think I've ever done more than one solve in a row)
6x6: 4:28.58/5:03.62
7x7: 6:53.58/7:05.90


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2014)

first skewb ao12, switched to sarah's beginner method rather than 1 alg method
Skewb
Feb 15, 2014 9:20:08 PM - 9:27:57 PM

Mean: 17.94
Average: 17.70
Best time: 12.95
Median: 17.32
Worst time: 25.26
Standard deviation: 3.42

Best average of 5: 15.52
8-12 - 14.46 14.97 17.12 (20.39) (12.95)

Best average of 12: 17.70
1-12 - 16.06 17.51 15.15 20.84 21.64 (25.26) 18.90 14.46 14.97 17.12 20.39 (12.95)


----------



## bran (Feb 16, 2014)

Got a 7.81 single yesterday at Melbourne Summer which makes me 94th in the world and 33rd in Asia.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

Got 2 PLL skips in a row, the first one was a 14.85 (lol) and the second was a 10.03.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 16, 2014)

(56.86), (1:20.01), 58.43, 57.72, 1:03.26 = *59.80* (4x4)    

less than a week ago I had only 3 sub-1 solves. I learned Yau on Monday and since then I've gotten 11 sub-1s. Yau is great! I'm finally seeing some improvement after using OBLBL for about 2 years. And I'm ordering an Aosu soon so maybe I can start improving even more!

Oh also a 1:09.31 avg100.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.80
1. (10.01) U R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L B' D2 U F D B2 U2 F' R 
2. (14.70)  U2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' R D B L F R2 F D' R2 B' 
3. 11.08 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D U' B2 U2 B' D F U L' F2 L D L D' 
4. 10.95 B' R2 U R2 L D' F2 R U' L F' U2 F' U2 F L2 B L2 F2 R2 F 
5. 10.37 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' B' U2 F' R B L F2 D U2 R

Yay. Not PB, but 2nd best avg5 ever I think. First and last solves had PLL skips (I'm really lucky today  )


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 16, 2014)

bran said:


> Got a 7.81 single yesterday at Melbourne Summer which makes me 94th in the world and 33rd in Asia.



Gogogo change nationality to Australian so you can be 4th CR


----------



## bran (Feb 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Gogogo change nationality to Australian so you can be 4th CR



And have no hope whatsoever to ever be the first, no thanks


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 16, 2014)

bran said:


> And have no hope whatsoever to ever be the first, no thanks



You could take up Clock, that's one OcR that looks mighty beatable


----------



## qaz (Feb 16, 2014)

39.29 4x4 single 

no parity, sexysledge oll, g-perm

this was the average: 1:07.43, 1:03.61, 1:05.70, (1:13.63), (39.29)

obviously wasn't doing so well before that solve.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2014)

ao12 all sub-17 
15.74= 16.99, 14.50, 15.90, 16.02, 16.76, 15.15, 15.56, DNF, 16.76, 13.23, 13.70, 16.01


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 16, 2014)

bran said:


> And have no hope whatsoever to ever be the first, no thanks



Hehe


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

7.141, (6.740), 10.743, 6.895, 6.812 = 6.949 Clock avg5   

0.01 away from PB


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 7.141, (6.740), 10.743, 6.895, 6.812 = 6.949 Clock avg5
> 
> 0.01 away from PB



wut.
instapodium


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> wut.
> instapodium



lol I was just really in the zone, I usually average around 8-9 nowadays


----------



## joey (Feb 16, 2014)

I haven't posted in this thread for nearly 2 years. last post


```
42.97, 40.10, (48.62), 38.91, 40.48, 42.74, 44.26, 42.18, 47.19, (35.42), 41.22, 40.72 -> 42.08 avg12
       40.10, (48.62), 38.91, 40.48, 42.74                                             -> 41.11 avg5
```


33.86 single too.

44.92 avg67


Spoiler



47.53, 43.82, 55.07, 51.22, 46.58, 41.31, 44.86, 43.84, 52.64, 48.56, 42.05, 44.79, 49.74, 42.57, 42.97, 40.10, (48.62), 38.91, 40.48, 42.74, 44.26, 42.18, 47.19, (35.42), 41.22, 40.72, 44.49, 45.68, 47.61, 51.18, 41.80, 40.91, 47.67, 46.43, 46.32, 47.83, 44.21, 41.93, 38.29, 47.59, 48.69, 47.52, 46.93, 41.23, 40.33, 46.35, 33.86, 47.07, 45.25, 46.07, 44.77, 41.10, 51.19, 44.62, 45.47, 46.58, 53.27, 42.20, 47.66, 41.09, 43.33, 45.70, 45.75, 45.38, 48.90, 43.21, 43.83


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> lol I was just really in the zone, I usually average around 8-9 nowadays



and I don't even practice anymore :/


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pyraminx pb single and av5

av5- 6.98
8.16 U B' U L B R' B' R' B L' u' r' l' b 
4.96 B L' R' B U' R U' B' L B u b' 
10.32 B L' U' B' U B' L' B' R L' r l' 
7.82 U' L U R U L R' L U L u 
2.19 L R' L' R' B R B' R U L' u r l


Not even fast..


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> and I don't even practice anymore :/



But you have a lower chance at failing compared to me


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> But you have a lower chance at failing compared to me



lolno
+I'm not a bld guy who can go through all 3 5bld, 3 4bld, 2 mbld, 3 3bld in a day XD


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2014)

0.96 H-perm! 7.29 tps!
1.06 J-perm! 13.21 tps!!
0.44 Antisune (R U2 R')! 15.91 tps!!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 16, 2014)

joey said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for nearly 2 years. last post
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Damn.

Nice single.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2014)

.959 V Perm.

E: .911 E Perm

E2: TWO .911 V Perms! My timer loves .911...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2014)

47.56 PLL time attack! First sub-50! ~5.5 tps.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Wasn't sure if I should post or not. But anyway. Here it goes. 
Official 14.69 OH nr average. Not a great accomplishment as the last solve had a pop and ruined the sub 14 average. Thanks to everyone for the support.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2014)

Woohoo! 2x2-7x7 relay: 15:06.69! Not particularly fast but great for me.

5.36-21.50-6:41.70-4:39.41-2:06.52-1:12.22

Probably would've been sub-15 if I did 3x3 at the end.

That 7x7 was PB by over 20 seconds. 6x6 was average, 5x5 was on the faster side, 4x4 was average, 3x3 sucked, 2x2 was baddish.


----------



## imvelox (Feb 16, 2014)

12:42.57 9x9 Single

Just slow


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2014)

.842 E Perm waaaat 

Did some STACKMAT PB solves and then this non rolling stackmat pb ao12 and ao5 came up:

PB Stackmat Average of 12: 9.819 (4th sub 10, first for stackmat and my 9.728 had a solve that might have been a +2 but I fixed too quickly to know if I did the move before or after stopping timer so I can kinda call this overall PB) 
*PB Stackmat Average of 5: 8.822* (cool cuz nonrolling also)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-16
avg of 12: 9.819

Time List:
*1. (8.147) B2 L U2 R U2 R D2 B2 L' F2 L' F' U F' L U2 R F U2 B' 
2. 10.516 R2 D2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R F' R U B D' L' F' U2 L' 
3. 8.388 U2 L' B2 R F2 U2 R U2 R U2 B' F' D' L2 B' L U2 B U' R2 
4. 9.198 F D2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 F' U R2 U B F D' U2 L R' F' 
5. 8.881 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' R' U F2 R' F' U' F2 *
6. 8.875 B2 R2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F R2 D2 F' U' R U2 B' U B2 U F2 L' 
7. 11.073 D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 B' F' R2 F L' U' F' D L2 R2 U L2 D' 
8. 10.576 R' F B' R F L U' R2 U2 F' D F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 
9. 10.156 L F2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L' D L' F' U' F D L D2 B L' 
10. (12.264) R2 B2 L2 D L2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 U L' F' L' D2 R B F D' 
11. 9.150 U L2 B2 L U2 R D R2 F' B' R' U R2 L2 F2 D L2 U D2 L2 F2 
12. 11.380 B' D2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 F D2 F' D2 L U B2 D R' U2 B D2 B2 R'

THIS MINI WEILONG IS FRIGGIN AWESOME

EDIT: Yep, I got very nervous for the last 6 solves, that 11.38 sucked and so did the 12.26...


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 16, 2014)

Hadn't practised 4x4 in a while, and decided to just do an avg12. Smashed my PB single and Avg12 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 54.73
worst time: 1:26.55

current avg5: 1:10.01 (σ = 4.20)
best avg5: 1:08.90 (σ = 4.33)

current avg12: 1:10.46 (σ = 4.64)
best avg12: 1:10.46 (σ = 4.64)

session avg: 1:10.46 (σ = 4.64)
session mean: 1:10.49


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2014)

FINALLY SUB 2!

PB Average of 25: 1.836 (σ = 0.22) 
*PB Average of 50: 1.914* (σ=0.28) 
PB Average of 100: 1.976 (σ=0.35) 



Spoiler: Times



avg of 100: 1.976

Time List:
*1. 1.936 R F2 U R2 U' F U R' U' 
2. 1.904 F' U R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 
3. (1.405) U R2 F R U F R2 U2 R' 
4. (1.228) U2 F2 R2 F' U R F' R' U' 
5. 2.010 U R2 U F' U2 R' F' U2 R' 
6. 2.000 R F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 
7. 2.179 U' R U R F R' F2 U R' 
8. 2.474 U2 R U2 R U2 F' U' R' U' 
9. 2.661 U' R F' U2 F' U' F' R2 U 
10. (1.301) U2 R2 U2 R U2 R F2 R' U' 
11. 1.845 U' F U2 F' U R2 U F' R' 
12. 1.719 F' R2 U F R F U' F2 R2 U' 
13. 1.941 U' R U2 F' U F' U' F2 U2 
14. 2.143 U2 R' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 
15. 1.706 U F R U R2 F U' F2 U2 
16. 1.896 R2 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U' R2 
17. (2.951) R U' R' F2 U F' U' F U 
18. 1.686 U' R2 U2 F U' F U2 R' F' 
19. 1.449 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U R' 
20. 1.847 R2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U' R2 
21. 2.078 R2 U2 R' U2 R F' R' F U 
22. 2.785 F2 U' F2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
23. 2.284 R F' U' F' U2 F' R U2 R' U' 
24. 1.512 U' F U' F2 R2 U' R F2 R' U2 
25. 1.820 F' R2 F U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' R' 
26. 2.121 R2 U' R F' R2 F R U' R 
27. 1.847 U F' U R F2 R F U R2 
28. 1.832 U R U2 R U' F' R2 F2 U 
29. 1.741 U2 F' U F2 R F' U F2 R' 
30. 1.614 R2 F2 U' R U2 R' F2 U R 
31. 1.631 U' F R2 U2 R' U' F R' F2 
32. 1.497 U' R' U' F U' F' U2 F' U 
33. 1.658 R2 U2 R U R2 F' U' R2 U 
34. 2.139 F U' F R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U' 
35. 2.009 U' F R F2 U F2 U F R2 
36. 1.769 F U2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' U' 
37. 1.507 U F2 R' U' F2 U R' U' R 
38. 2.290 F2 R F' U F2 R' F U2 R U 
39. 1.908 U R' U F2 U' R U' F U 
40. 2.480 F2 R U2 R F' R F' U2 R2 
41. 2.164 F R' F U2 F U' F' U' R' 
42. 2.066 F' R U' F2 R F U' R U' 
43. 1.579 R F U' R2 U' F' R' U F2 U 
44. 2.175 F R' U R' F2 R' U F U2 
45. 1.637 F2 R' F' U F2 R2 F' R F2 
46. 1.687 F R F2 U' R2 U' R F2 U' 
47. 1.806 F' R2 U' R F R2 F2 U' F' 
48. 1.917 R' F U' R U' R U2 F U2 
49. (3.238) F R F R U R' U2 R U' 
50. 2.053 U F2 U' F R' F2 R' U' R' *
51. 1.978 U' F R' U' F R' F R' U' 
52. 2.130 R' F' R U' R2 F R F U 
53. 1.780 U' F2 R2 U' F' U R F R' 
54. 2.096 U R U' F2 U F2 U' F' U' 
55. 2.776 F' U F' U2 F' R2 U' R2 U' 
56. 2.270 U2 R2 U R U' R2 F R U 
57. 1.766 F2 U F' R2 U R' F2 R2 U 
58. 2.508 R' U R' F U' F R2 F' U' 
59. 2.581 F2 R' U F' U' R F2 U' R' U' 
60. 1.446 R2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U R U' 
61. (4.013) R' U' R2 F U2 F' U2 F' R2 U' 
62. 2.320 R U2 R U' R2 U R' F2 U 
63. 1.888 U F2 U' F2 R2 F R U' R 
64. 1.592 R U2 F' R U R' F R U2 
65. (1.440) F R U F2 R' F2 U' F' U' 
66. 1.775 U F U2 F2 U2 R U F R2 
67. 2.108 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F U' 
68. 2.104 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R U F U2 
69. 2.072 F' U2 F R' F' U F R' U' 
70. 2.525 F2 U R F2 R2 U R' F2 R 
71. 2.100 F U2 F U' F U' F R2 U2 
72. 2.142 F2 U2 R F' R' F' R' U2 F U 
73. 1.586 F2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 F' R U' 
74. 2.167 F2 U' F U' R2 F2 R' F U' 
75. 2.146 F R U' R U' R U R' U' 
76. 1.679 R' F2 R' F U2 R2 F' U' R U' 
77. 1.847 R' U2 R' U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
78. 2.494 F U R2 F' U R U R' F2 R' 
79. 1.443 F' R2 U' F' R2 F R2 F' U' 
80. 2.279 F' R U2 F U R2 U F' R2 
81. 1.561 U R' U2 F' R U' R F U' 
82. 2.523 F U' F2 R U F' R U2 R' 
83. 2.377 R2 U' F' U F' R F R2 U2 R' 
84. 1.756 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U R' U 
85. 1.542 R' U2 R' U' F R' U2 R2 U' 
86. 1.855 R F2 R' U F' R' F R2 U' 
87. (DNF(1.986)) U R' U F' U F' R2 U F 
88. 2.340 R2 U R2 F' U F' R2 F' R U2 
89. 1.813 R' F U2 F U2 F' U R U 
90. 1.854 R2 F' U F2 R' F' U R U2 
91. (1.374) U R' F2 R F2 U' F' R' U' 
92. 1.737 R' F' R' U2 F U' R F' U' 
93. 1.714 U R' F U F' R U2 R2 U' 
94. 2.034 U F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R U2 R' 
95. 2.202 F' U F2 R2 U R' F' R2 U2 
96. 1.732 R2 U R F R F2 R U F2 
97. 2.363 U2 R2 U F R U2 F' R U' 
98. (2.874) U R U' R F' R U2 F' U 
99. 1.919 R F' R' F' U F2 R2 U' F' U' 
100. 1.919 U' F' U' F U' F2 U R U



Stackmat 2x2. Completely legit w/ no noncounted +2s or watever people suspect these days.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 16, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> FINALLY SUB 2!
> 
> solves/total: 113/114, Mean: 2.110 (First 101 solves [one dnf so kinda 100] made 2.051 mean )
> best: 1.228 | worst: 7.574
> ...


You know, you can just be like: 
2x2 PBs
1.836 ao25
1.914 ao50
1.976 ao100


Spoiler: times



blah blah blah



Then people would actually read your posts.


----------



## TDM (Feb 16, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> FINALLY SUB 2!


gj

1. 13.66 U F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F D' B' R2 U' L' B2 L D2 B'
x2 y' // Inspection
D' M' U2 // Cross (3/3)
[l R] U R2 U' R U R // F2L-1+2 (7/10)
L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-3 (7/17)
d l F' R U' R' U l' // F2LEO (8/25) (I know two cases to orient edges for this F2L case, and I chose this one to orient edges)
L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL (7/32)
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14/48)
Probably PB for most efficient fullstep solve. A stupid amount of lockups during LL (6-8) increased the time by ~4 seconds (wouldn't have been PB, but would've been sub-10). My turning accuracy has deteriorated in the past few days, especially when my TPS is higher. I now know why I'm not sub-15: if I make mistakes, either inserting a pair incorrectly etc. or an inaccurate turn leading to a lockup, the solve is well above average, and if I don't it's below. That's probably why I average low 16 but rarely get any times around there...


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> You know, you can just be like:
> 2x2 PBs
> 1.836 ao25
> 1.914 ao50
> ...



ok thanks!


----------



## KCuber (Feb 16, 2014)

Got a 10.05 nl OH single while warming up yesterday, might start actually practicing OH lol


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 16, 2014)

KCuber said:


> Got a 10.05 nl OH single while warming up yesterday, might start actually practicing OH lol



pls no I just got sub-you


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 16, 2014)

3x3 21.48 avg5 PB

19.38
(25.31)
23.83
(18.55)
21.23

WOO! I'M BACK!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 16, 2014)

I made and attached torpedoes to my skewb! Any tips on putting in the last edge?


----------



## kcl (Feb 16, 2014)

6.52 fullstep :O
U' F2 R2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F D U2 F2 U' B' R' B' D'

U' F R2 L' U' L' F2 // XXcross 
U' L U' L' U L' U' L// third pair 
U' L U L' U2 L U' L'// fourth pair
U2 F R U R' U' F'// OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

6.9tps meh


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 16, 2014)

4x4 PB: 52.21! No parity and really easy L4C.

L2 u2 F r' u' F L2 D U r' u' f' R' D2 R' u' F2 r D L f B2 L B2 u U2 f U r B2 r L u F D f2 B2 L' r f


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished EG1, I might start learning EG2 in a week or so. Also, I've been using R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' for the pure twist Pi case, is that well known?

1:10.52 4x4 Mean of 100.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 17, 2014)

Best Ao100: 15.99 FTW


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 17, 2014)

8.12 ao100



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.12
1. 8.06 B2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B' L' U' R2 B D' L2 B' F2 U 
2. (6.39) F L2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 L F' U F2 U' R2 D B' R 
3. 7.58 R2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 L' U' R D U2 R' F R F2 R 
4. 9.47 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R2 B' F2 U' R F' D2 B2 U' R' B 
5. 7.83 R2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B U2 F R U R' F D2 L D' L2 D2 
6. 7.42 D L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F U L B D2 F L2 U R' F 
7. 7.99 U2 L2 R2 B D2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' F U R B2 U' L' D 
8. 7.48 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 R' F L2 U' R U2 B' U2 R' B2 
9. 8.89 D2 L' U' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 L B' R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' 
10. 7.41 R U2 B' U R2 U' F' U L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 F2 B U2 B2 
11. 9.23 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 F' R F2 L' U' B F' L D2 
12. 8.15 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R' U' B' L F L2 R' D' F2 L2 
13. 8.75 R2 L2 F B' R2 L' U R2 F' L2 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 D' B2 U2 
14. (6.75) B D2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B U B' D2 F' L B' L D' B2 F' 
15. 7.87 D L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 B L D R U' R U2 B' D' U' 
16. 7.98 B' D B U F B2 L' B U2 R' D' L2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' 
17. 8.58 L2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B' D B2 U2 L U' F U2 F2 D 
18. 7.53 D R F' U' L B' R2 F2 L F B D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 
19. (6.86) L' B L2 F2 L' U R' D F L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 
20. 9.80 B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L D2 B' D' F2 U' B L2 D' L R' B2 F' 
21. 8.58 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 U' F L' R' F' D' B D U' 
22. 8.64 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D B' D' F' R B' D' B2 L R' D2 
23. 7.84 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' L B2 F2 U B L R2 F' U2 
24. 7.82 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R' D F' L2 B' U2 R' D' B' 
25. 9.21 B2 L2 D R F2 D B R' D L' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 
26. 9.65 U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R U R F2 L2 F' R2 D U' R 
27. 7.90 L2 D' U' B2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 F' L F' L' D2 U L' B' 
28. 7.75 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B D2 L2 B R2 D2 R B2 D F' D F2 D' F U' R 
29. 8.10 D F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 B D U2 R' U' R' B2 F' L D 
30. 7.92 R F' D' B' L D R D F B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 
31. 7.20 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L R' F' U R2 U2 L D L F2 
32. 7.34 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R U' L' R' D2 U R F D' U R 
33. 8.16 F2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L D' L2 U' R' U2 B D2 R' B R2 
34. 7.39 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B' U2 L' U F L2 R' U R2 U 
35. 7.97 R B' U L F' R2 L2 U' B R D2 R D2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R 
36. 7.60 U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 R' F' R' B U2 L2 B U L D' 
37. 8.38 U2 R2 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 R D' L' R2 D F D L2 B L' D 
38. 9.66 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 D' B R2 B D' R D U R2 F 
39. 6.96 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 F L' F2 U2 L2 B F' L' D B' 
40. 8.47 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F L F U2 L2 D F' D' F' U' F 
41. 7.81 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 L B' F' U' R D B D2 L' U' F 
42. 7.90 F R2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 F' U' B' D' B' R' F2 D U2 R2 B' 
43. 8.23 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F R' B D' L2 D' F2 R' D2 B 
44. 8.09 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U R' F R D' L' B2 U2 L' B' 
45. 9.54 L2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' D2 U F2 D L' R' F2 R2 
46. 7.58 D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 R B2 F D2 R' F' L2 U L2 F2 
47. 7.99 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 F L2 R2 B' D' R B' L B D' U2 F U2 
48. (10.11) U R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U L R2 D' F' U B2 U B' L F2 U 
49. 7.66 L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L' B2 L2 B' L F2 U2 R B' 
50. 7.50 B' U2 L2 B2 F L2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' L B' D' U L' D2 U2 
51. 7.56 B' D2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F D2 R' F2 D' L2 R' F' R' D2 B2 
52. 8.26 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 B' L U' F D U2 L' B2 F' L R 
53. 7.14 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 F R' U' B' R' U' 
54. 9.79 R2 U2 R2 B R2 B R2 F R2 D2 B' U L2 D2 B U B2 L' U R' U2 
55. 7.46 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F R2 B' R B L' F U' F' D B2 L2 U' 
56. 8.80 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L' F' D' U2 B R' F' L2 D' U 
57. 8.55 U2 R D' L F2 D2 F L D L D' B2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 
58. 8.15 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 F' L' U F L B' L' F2 L R' 
59. 7.83 B' L' F B2 D' F2 L D' L' D2 F R2 L2 F' U2 F R2 F U2 L2 
60. 7.41 U2 R B' R' B R' L U' D' L F2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 
61. 8.01 B' L2 B F2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' B R U L' R' B' D' B2 L 
62. 8.44 F' B' D L U2 D' F' L B D' B R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' 
63. 7.13 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L F' L U2 F' L' D L D 
64. 9.02 L' F2 L' B2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 D' R B F2 D R2 D2 U R' U' 
65. 7.19 D F2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' F' D' B L' U F' R D B2 L R' 
66. 8.50 B D2 R2 U2 R U' R' F' L U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 D 
67. (9.86) D2 R' D' R U2 L2 U F L U2 L2 U2 F B R2 B R2 D2 B 
68. 8.01 B2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 U' B' D U R F' L' B' L2 D' 
69. 7.70 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L' B' U R' U' R' U' L2 R2 D' 
70. 9.52 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 L U' L2 F' L F2 D2 B U' 
71. 8.58 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F U B' U' B' U L' U' L' U' 
72. (12.48) D' B2 D' R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D F R D2 U' B' U' F' L' B2 U 
73. 7.29 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 L' U2 L' F R D2 L' F U' B2 D B2 L' 
74. 8.19 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 D L2 F' U' B2 R' U2 R' 
75. 7.57 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 L B2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' L2 U2 
76. 7.17 U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R U F' U' L' D' R2 U' F2 R2 
77. 9.10 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L' R F D L' U R' F D2 F2 
78. 9.05 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 U R' F' D' U R U' B2 U F 
79. 7.51 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D B' U' F R U' L' R2 D' F 
80. 7.95 B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B R F B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 
81. 8.51 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L F' D2 L2 D' B2 D' R F2 
82. 8.58 U2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R' F D F2 L B' F D L' D' 
83. 7.53 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 R2 F' L2 R D L' U B' F2 R' D2 
84. 8.85 D2 F2 U B2 L F2 U R D' B R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 B2 U' B2 U2 
85. (11.28) R2 D B L F2 U F' B2 R U' F' L2 B' L2 F R2 L2 F U2 F' L2 
86. 6.96 B' D' B' D B' L2 B U' R F' R2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 B2 L2 
87. 7.68 D2 F2 L D2 B2 R' U2 L B2 D2 U2 F' D2 L U' B R2 B2 L2 F U 
88. 8.28 U' F2 D B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 U' L D2 F R2 U B2 F U2 B2 L2 
89. (6.84) R B' D' R U R2 F2 L' B R' F2 U2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B 
90. 8.49 U B2 D F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D F D L U2 B' R' D R' U' B 
91. (6.44) F2 R' L2 B' L U D L2 F L U D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 
92. 7.95 R D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 R' D' F L F R' U' B2 F D U 
93. 8.13 R2 F' D2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 B U2 R' U2 R2 B' D F D2 B2 U' 
94. 8.89 B R B2 R2 L' F D' F2 L D R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 
95. (DNF(8.75)) R' F2 D' R U B U' D2 F L F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 
96. 6.91 B2 L2 B2 F D2 F L2 F' D2 F' D L' F' R2 U R B' U L2 U' 
97. 7.07 R' L2 D' B' U' R' U2 D' R L2 B' D2 F R2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 
98. 7.34 D L2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F R' D2 B' L2 B2 U' R D2 R2 
99. 8.11 R2 F2 D L2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 L' D2 B R' D U2 R B2 D U2 B 
100. 9.33 L2 D R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' B' R F' R B2 U' L2


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 8.12 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gogogo sub-8!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 17, 2014)

5.80 on TTW


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5.80 on TTW



nub mine was sub 5


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 17, 2014)

I wonder how long it will take to get a sub-10 avg12

Average of 12: 10.18
1. 8.30 D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F R' B D B L' D' B2 R2 
2. 11.08 U2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F R2 F2 L2 B L' D2 F' R' U' L' U2 F D' B' 
3. 9.74 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' D L' B R' B' F U L2 F2 U' 
4. 9.28 F U2 F' B U R' F D L' F' R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' F2 
5. 9.86 U B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F U' L2 D' R U2 R2 D' R 
6. (12.40) F2 U L2 U B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' U' L' R' F R' U' F2 R 
7. 10.16 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 F U' L2 R' D' R' F' U' L D 
8. 11.09 L D F D2 R L2 F L2 D' L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 
9. 11.88 U2 B R' U R F' L' D B' R2 F2 U D2 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 
10. 9.74 R2 U R2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 B R2 F' L U' L2 B2 D2 L' U 
11. 10.67 F' B L D F D' L' U R B R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 
12. (8.20) U' L2 U B2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 R B' F2 D F L' B' D' F' U'


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I wonder how long it will take to get a sub-10 avg12
> 
> Average of 12: 10.18
> 1. 8.30 D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F R' B D B L' D' B2 R2
> ...



It's always the 11's! I know the feeling bro 

#notquitesub10club


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2014)

3x3 PB avg5: (14.72), 13.14, 11.98, 14.30, (11.34) = *13.14*

Both 11s were PLL skips.  I think all my 4x4 practice has improved my 3x3 turnspeed; it's possible that I'm on my way to a new PB avg100 as well. It's been a while since I've gotten a sub-17 avg100 I've been averaging 17.5ish recently, but hey it's possible because I'm currently at a 15.70 average after 55 solves.

30 minutes later edit: avg100 was *15.68*. Also got a PB avg12 of *14.45* in there too.

This is on my first speedcube 3x3, which is the only one I've ever mained, a Zhanchi. I also have a guhong and FII that I won in a giveaway contest here, but I've never mained those, mostly just used them for MBLD/OH/MTS in the weekly comp. I just ordered a mini weilong so perhaps I'll have new main soon.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 17, 2014)

PB Lucky-ish single:
10.75 D R2 F' U L D2 B F R2 U B' R' L2 B' R' U B2 L2 B2 U2 D' R F D B


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 17, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.43
worst time: 16.86

current avg5: 12.37 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 10.91 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 12.45 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 11.60 (σ = 1.33)

current avg100: 12.53 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 12.53 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 12.53 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 12.53

3x3 woot.


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

Qjqtnwthwetneynjjjdkeowowbwj

Cleared session on an 8.84 ao5 and 9.78 ao12 .. First sub 10 ao12 :/


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2014)

For the weekly comp: PB 4x4 avg5!

59.27, 58.44, 1:00.29, (1:03.05), (56.86) = *59.33*

For reference, my average over the past 2 days is 1:08-1:09.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 17, 2014)

Single/Avg5 PB

Average of 5: 36.160
1. 33.673 R2 B U2 R2 U' B' D U u' f r' U' F2 L2 r2 B' D L2 U' D' B r L' u' r R' F f2 U' r2 U' F' U2 D' u f' B2 R2 r D' 
2. (43.913) F2 R' u U f' R2 B L' D2 u2 B' D L' R' u' L' D' U' B2 D' U' u2 R r u R L u' f r2 F' u2 r L' f R' f U' B2 U2 
3. (31.793) U' L F' D2 u f' F' D F' L2 r2 F U F r' f' r' B' U F U2 R2 D2 f R' D L' u2 F2 D' B' D F D' B L U2 F' B2 r' 
4. 37.051 U2 R' u2 B' r2 u' r u2 F2 D' u2 F' f2 R2 r' L2 B' F' L f2 F u2 D L' r' B u2 D R2 B L' r F L' R F2 L U F L 
5. 37.755 u2 L' B2 r2 F2 R U2 R D F2 u' r L' R D U R' L2 f2 r L' u2 r' U2 u2 B u U2 R L F2 U' L' F U r2 U R U F'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 17, 2014)

soz for double posting yo

2x2 avg50/100 pb (I really need to stop using keyboard. This is getting borderline dumb -_-)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 129/132
best time: 0.789
worst time: 3.612

current avg5: 1.646 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 1.436 (σ = 0.04)

current avg12: 1.718 (σ = 0.31)
best avg12: 1.553 (σ = 0.18)

current avg50: 1.653 (σ = 0.29)
best avg50: 1.636 (σ = 0.27)

current avg100: 1.761 (σ = 0.35)
best avg100: 1.744 (σ = 0.33)

session avg: 1.781 (σ = 0.34)
session mean: 1.781


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 17, 2014)

number of times: 99/100
best time: 2.67
worst time: 11.64

current avg5: 5.42 (σ = 1.95)
best avg5: 3.23 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 4.73 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 3.63 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 4.41 (σ = 1.00)
best avg100: 4.41 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 4.41 (σ = 1.00)
session mean: 4.53

lol pyra
somehow can't make mine good again, and I can't buy a new one for now.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> soz for double posting yo
> 
> 2x2 avg50/100 pb (I really need to stop using keyboard. This is getting borderline dumb -_-)
> 
> ...



Holy waaaaaaat thats insane but go to stackmat pree


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 17, 2014)

Feet PB average of 12: 1:07.60

1:06.38 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U' B R' D2 B' F' D R2 F' L2 U2
1:08.51 D' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D B' L' U' B2 R2 D' B R D' L2
1:06.76 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B2 R' U2 F D R2 F L D2 R D2 U
1:09.90 B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' U' R2 L2 B R D L' F' R' U F' L2 U'
1:06.30 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' D' F' D B R2 L' F D' R2
1:03.45 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 R' F U L B L' B D B D U
1:10.51 U B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B U' B U F' R L2 D R B2 U'
1:09.84 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 U R' U2 F2 D U L B2 R2 B' L2 U
1:06.39 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 B' R L2 U' F2 L B2 D2 B' F' U'
1:02.34 L2 D F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 F' U R' B L' U' R2 D2 F R2 U'
1:17.95 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R' F L D U' L2 B R2 D2 F2 D'
1:07.94 D2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L' D' R' F' D2 R F' L2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2014)

1.747 ao12 on cam almost rolled to 1.72x... beat cameron's yt record so i may upload. But only 3rd fastest on yt  3 counting 2s but 3 counting 1.2s wat.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-17
avg of 12: 1.747

Time List:
1. 2.328 R F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F U' 
2. 2.125 U R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F' 
3. (1.217) R2 F U2 R U' R' F2 R U 
4. 1.231 F U R' F U R U' F' U 
5. (3.174) U R U2 R' F R2 F R2 U' 
6. 1.816 F U2 R2 U' F U R2 U' F2 U' 
7. 1.895 F2 U F U2 R U2 R U2 F' 
8. 1.256 F R2 U2 F U' F' U F' R' U' 
9. 1.258 U' F U2 R U R' U F2 R' 
10. 1.906 R' U R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
11. 2.102 R U2 F U' R' F' U R2 U' 
12. 1.553 R' F' R U2 F' R F' R' U'



could've rolled that (4.141+) F R U F' U R2 F' U2 F' U
then I got a pop so...

EDIT: woaahhhhh, I seriously raged hard at the end I have to upload this it's soooo funny xD

EDIT2: NOOOOOOO I STARTED RECORDING ON SOLVE #2 WHY DO I NEVER GET FULL AVERAGES?! I don't want to really upload anymore... might as well upload last 5 solves of the 1.563 ao12.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2014)

Fixed the cap falling issue on my QJ skewb, and did a few solves to try it out. Got PB avg12.
6.72, 5.33, 7.50, 4.93, 6.86, 6.30, 4.36, (8.92), (3.55), 7.35, 7.31, 4.30, = *6.10*

Quite lucky though.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 17, 2014)

Roux avg12 :
(10.41), 10.69, 12.53, 12.36, 12.32, 11.03, 10.82, 10.84, (14.08), 13.98, 11.92, 13.84 = *12.03* So close to sub 12!

+12.66 avg50


Spoiler



13.57, (9.64), 13.37, 10.76, 15.40, (22.07), 11.41, 17.49, 12.04, 11.31, 14.81, 11.90, 14.09, 11.47, 13.28, 11.59, 13.06, 13.62, 11.47, 11.23, 15.20, 12.87, (10.42), 12.53, 16.04, (24.43), 12.23, (18.77), (10.41), 10.69, 12.53, 12.36, 12.32, 11.03, 10.82, 10.84, 14.08, 13.98, 11.92, 13.84, 10.53, 13.57, 11.76, 10.86, 12.31, 12.26, 13.81, 11.44, 11.92, 13.26


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 17, 2014)

Solid. 7.88 AO5

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-17
avg of 5: 7.88

Time List:
1. 8.19 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 B R' U2 R2 D F R2 D' U F 
2. (7.00) U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 R U2 L2 U2 B' R' U B' D U L' F2 U 
3. 8.23 U B' L F B2 L2 D' L' U' R B' U2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
4. 7.23 R2 L2 U F2 B R' B L' B' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' D' L2 
5. (9.41) F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B2 U' F' R' B' F' R U B2

edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-17
avg of 5: 7.65

Time List:
1. (7.00) U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 R U2 L2 U2 B' R' U B' D U L' F2 U 
2. 8.23 U B' L F B2 L2 D' L' U' R B' U2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
3. 7.23 R2 L2 U F2 B R' B L' B' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' D' L2 
4. (9.41) F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B2 U' F' R' B' F' R U B2 
5. 7.49 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D U' L F2 D L' D2 U F R F' L2

edit 2:

8.99 AO50


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2014)

5.73 L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B' L2 F L' U2 B' U' L' D 

could have been a 4. terrible G perm

y' D R r U' r' D // xcross
U L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' d L' U' L // 4th pair
G perm


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd been doing not as well as I want to on 4x4 today, I had done 22 solves with no sub-1s, and an average of 1:10. Suddenly, I got a solve with super easy L8E, no parity, and a 9 move LL (R' F R B' R' F' R B U). *49.56*. I believe this is my 25th sub-1. Wow. Just awesome.  Sometimes I finish Yauduction at like 47 so this rocks. My next best solve is a 52, and next after that is a 56 (which I have a bunch of).

Wanted to try to reconstruct but I switched sessions before I copied the scramble >.<


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 17, 2014)

8.95 AO100 PB
8.87 AO50 PB
8.30 AO12 good


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2014)

crazy chris

1.771 ao12 on cam... not even worth it because

1. .004 lol
2. almost got 1.728 and kinda got 1.747 but it was only the last 11



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-17
avg of 12: 1.771

Time List:
1. 1.760 U F U2 F' R2 F2 R' 
2. 1.609 F' R U' F R U2 F' U2 
3. 2.476 F U2 F' U' F2 R F R U' 
4. 1.753 U2 R2 F' R F U2 R' F2 R' 
5. 1.639 F U' F2 U R2 U' F2 
6. 1.720 F' R U2 R U R' F2 R U' 
7. 1.839 F2 R' U' F R2 U F' R2 F 
8. 1.417 U' R2 F U2 F U2 R' U' F 
9. (2.548) F' U R U2 R' U F2 R U' 
10. 1.997 U R U R' F2 R F2 
11. (1.376) U2 R U F' R2 F' R2 F U' 
12. 1.501 F R' U' R' U R' F


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 17, 2014)

The mini WeiLong is pretty fast...

Barely PB Ao12 after like 100 solves on it 
16.31, 14.64, (17.73), 15.19, 17.17, 14.96, (14.40), 15.41, 16.46, 16.07, 16.04, 16.73 = *15.90*



Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 15.90
1. 16.31 F2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' D' R2 B2 U L F L R' U'
2. 14.64 R2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' R B' L B' F L B D' B2
3. (17.73) F' R' L2 D2 L F' B R F' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 U B2 D
4. 15.19 D' L2 D' B' U D R' F R L F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U'
5. 17.17 D' L' U L F R2 L' U' R' B' D L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2
6. 14.96 U L' F2 D' R' L B' U' F' R' U2 F L2 D2 F U2 F L2 F D2 B2
7. (14.40) D2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R D L R' F' D R' D' U R'
8. 15.41 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 D' B2 D2 U2 L' U B' R D2 U
9. 16.46 D B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B D2 B2 R D2 B2 L B D2 U2
10. 16.07 L B R' B L2 F U2 L D R' D2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2
11. 16.04 U2 B D2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 D B R' U' R B' R
12. 16.73 R' D2 R2 B D' R2 U2 L F' D2 R2 F D2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 D2



EDIT: 17.12 Ao100.
PB by like 0.3, annoyingly not sub-17 and inconsistent, but I'll take it for now


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 17, 2014)

1:10.63 ao5


----------



## Lid (Feb 17, 2014)

Instead of doing the usual Sq-1 a12 i did 3-in-a-row 4 times: 1:21.82, 1:17.91, 1:15.44, 1:19.06


----------



## maxcube (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow... I didn't realize my cube could be so much better after a relubing.

New pb ao50: 13.83
http://gyazo.com/94af03feb901d80f29c8700d24476b62

And new pb ao100: 14.03
http://gyazo.com/356f2f7d316fbdf87693f1bd925a1104

That's a massive improvement... 
Almost sub14

Also I apparently set a new pb ao5: 12.10
74-78 - (9.55) (14.10) 12.79 12.21 11.29

And ao12....
Best average of 12: 13.16
34-45 - 13.57 13.24 (11.19) 13.12 14.10 11.40 14.06 14.25 (17.05) 11.49 13.23 13.14

Jeeze... I better not let my cube go dry for half a year again.


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 17, 2014)

8.08 ao100... almost there. There is also a 6.93 ao5 and a 8.02 ao50 somewhere in there.

How many people besides Feliks and Alex have gotten sub-8? Mats probably has but I'm not sure...



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.08
1. 7.91 D F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 U' R' F' U B' R D2 B2 F D' U2 
2. 7.04 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 L U B U B F R F' D2 R2 
3. 7.97 R U2 B D2 B U' R' B' U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 U D2 L2 
4. 6.95 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F D' L U F U' R2 B U L' 
5. 9.50 R D' R2 F' B D' F R' D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L' 
6. 7.40 U2 B2 U' L' B' D F L2 B L2 U2 R U2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 
7. 7.39 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 L' B' D U2 L B U2 
8. 7.17 L2 B2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L B2 L' F' R' D2 F2 D' R' U' F' R F 
9. 6.97 R D F2 B D2 L' F R B U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 D B2 L2 B2 
10. 8.72 L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R' B2 R F' U' R' B' R F 
11. 8.75 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R' U L2 B L2 F D B L2 U2 
12. 8.72 D L B2 L' D B L2 U F L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F D2 R2 B 
13. 7.75 R2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 F' R B' D2 U L' D2 F' L B' F 
14. 9.26 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B' L F U F U R2 U B' F' 
15. 6.96 R U2 R U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 F' U L B R' D2 B' L' F2 L2 
16. 6.93 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 F' U F2 D2 L B U' L' D' F 
17. 7.92 D2 U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' B' D U R' U2 F' R D L B R' 
18. 8.69 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U' L' R' D2 L' U L' B2 D U 
19. 7.80 B2 D' B' U2 L' D B' U' B' R B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R' 
20. 8.90 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L' D' F2 D' L2 B' F' D L' F' 
21. 7.35 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R F L2 B2 L R U' B D 
22. 8.10 B2 F2 U2 R U2 L R' U2 F2 L R' D' R' B F2 D' F2 L' U2 B' R' 
23. 6.87 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L' D R2 F' D U' R' U B L' 
24. 9.37 F U2 L2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R' D2 L U2 B U' L' B' F' 
25. 8.74 R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R B' L D F' L B' U' B U' F' 
26. 7.83 R L F B2 U' L U' F D' L2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 
27. 7.00 L2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 B' R2 U R D' B' L2 U2 R B2 
28. 7.73 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 R U L' B D B2 L D L U' 
29. 8.05 U' B R L2 D' F R B' L' U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 
30. 6.91 L2 D L2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 L' U F R2 B2 L R2 F2 D F2 
31. 8.85 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D L' B2 D' R B' D' F' D2 B' R' 
32. 7.66 B2 R' D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 B U2 L U' B' F2 U' F R2 D 
33. 9.42 R2 U2 B L' F2 L' F' R' U D B2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 
34. 8.00 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 F R D' L U2 B' U B R 
35. 7.20 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F R2 B D' U B L2 R' D2 B D' B2 F 
36. 7.98 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 R B' U' F2 R2 U' L' U R U 
37. 8.78 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L D F D B2 D' R' B' U R 
38. 8.41 L F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 R B2 L2 F2 D' B U L' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' 
39. 9.85 B' L' D' F2 U' L F' B2 U R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' B2 R2 
40. 8.06 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U L2 F' U' F L B' L' R2 F D R' 
41. 8.29 R U2 L D2 B D B R U F L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 
42. (6.61) U B2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D B' D F' L F' L' F U' L2 
43. 7.47 R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' B' U F' D R2 B L F 
44. 8.24 U' R F' D2 R' F2 L' F L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' D' B2 U L2 D' 
45. 8.76 B2 R' U' B D F' D2 R' D2 R B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 
46. 9.64 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' U' B' D2 L D' B' D' R' F L B' 
47. 8.43 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 R' F' U' B' L' U' B2 R2 F' D2 B2 
48. 8.32 R L' U2 D R L2 B' R' B' R L2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 
49. 8.56 B2 D2 L2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 L B2 L' F D U' F D2 F R2 D2 F2 
50. 7.19 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 L' B' U' L2 R2 D2 F2 R' 
51. 8.77 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R D L' F' L' D U' B2 L B' U2 
52. 9.79 D' R' D2 F L' U D R' D2 R' D2 F U2 B D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 
53. 7.86 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L F' D' F' L' B2 U L2 R' 
54. 7.90 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F U2 L F D U2 F' L R' U' 
55. 9.37 L2 B' U2 B R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' R2 U' F' R' B' R U2 F2 L' R' F' 
56. 7.76 L D' F' U2 B2 U2 R' U D2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 
57. 7.45 R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 D F L' R' D B' F U' L2 U' B2 U 
58. (6.24) B2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B F' L' U B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 
59. 8.06 D R D' L' B2 D2 F' U' D2 B U D R2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D 
60. 8.03 U2 F R2 D2 B D2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 L D L' R U B' U F' D U 
61. 7.65 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L D B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U F2 
62. (6.01) F2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R F' U B L' R' F' L' F2 D 
63. 7.93 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' B2 U2 L' D B U' R' 
64. 7.96 U B2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' U' F U' L' R' F2 L U' R' 
65. 7.25 U L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' L2 F L F2 D B' F' D F2 R' D2 
66. 8.93 R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D R' D U' L' F L' D2 U F D' 
67. 8.26 U' L D2 R2 F R' U2 D F' B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 L U2 D2 
68. 8.20 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' U F L D L' R F' D' B2 F' 
69. (11.63) R' B2 R2 F2 L F2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 U F' L D2 B L2 D B2 U' R' 
70. 9.30 L2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 L F2 R D2 R2 D' L R' D L D2 B' U F R2 
71. (11.12) D L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R D' L' B D L B2 R2 D2 U 
72. 7.47 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D L2 R U B R' F' D2 B' L B' D2 
73. 7.84 L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F R2 F' D B' F R F2 L U' B L2 
74. (10.35) R B' U D R L U2 D B' R2 F2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 
75. (6.21) D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L B' F U' R2 D' F L' R 
76. 6.63 U2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B U' F2 D2 F' L' 
77. 7.62 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D R2 F2 D' B R' D' L2 U' L' B2 D2 L B2 
78. 6.92 D2 F2 D' F' L2 D R2 L U' F R2 B R2 L2 B U2 F L2 F U2 
79. 7.25 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R D2 U2 F2 L U L' R2 F U F D L' R2 
80. 8.25 F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B F2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L' D R B' U2 
81. 9.11 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' U' R2 D' R' B' L2 R B2 
82. 8.12 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 B' R U2 F2 L D U' 
83. 7.68 U R2 L F' R D2 F' D B U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 
84. 8.01 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D2 B' R2 U L F D U' R U2 R 
85. 6.97 F R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 F L' R B' D' R B L D2 B' 
86. 9.91 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B' R U' B F R2 B' D' F2 U 
87. (10.17) U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R B2 D2 L2 F2 D L D2 B2 
88. (10.50) D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R' B U2 F' D' R' D' F2 U F' 
89. 9.45 D2 B' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U B F' R2 D' F2 U' L' B' F' 
90. 7.61 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F U2 B2 L' D2 R' D B D2 U 
91. (6.46) F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R' D B' R2 D L R' B F' R 
92. 8.86 R2 B D F' B R L' B D R U2 R2 F' B' R2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 
93. 10.10 U2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 L' D' R B' L2 U2 B' D' B F' 
94. 7.19 L F D' F' L' U F2 B2 R D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 L2 
95. 7.96 F2 L2 F' R U2 L B2 D B R' U' B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 
96. 7.88 B' L' F U' D2 F' D B U' L D2 F2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 
97. 6.66 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B' L B R2 B F' L' F' U2 R 
98. 8.01 L2 U D2 B2 R B' L D' R' F' L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 
99. 8.18 L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B R2 D F2 L2 U F2 R2 
100. 7.44 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F' R D B' L2 R' B2 U R' B' L'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 17, 2014)

PLL skip on solve 72. Lets see what solve 216 is.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2014)

Clock PBs.

*11.480 Average of 5.*
12.908 Average of 12 with counting 18 because lucas was being y*********.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-17
avg of 12: 12.908

Time List:
1. 13.321 (-1, 1) / (-1, 6) / (-4, -5) / (-1, -5) / (5) / (1) / (3) / (4) / (4) / (-4) / Uddd 
2. 11.756 (-4, -3) / (-4, 4) / (5, 5) / (-5, 0) / (1) / (-4) / (1) / (-4) / (0) / (2) / ddUU 
*3. (10.911) (1, 1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 5) / (1, 4) / (5) / (-5) / (-4) / (0) / (1) / (-1) / dUdU 
4. 12.849 (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (3, 3) / (-2, -5) / (6) / (1) / (1) / (6) / (4) / (1) / dddd 
5. 11.476 (6, -3) / (-5, 5) / (-2, -4) / (-1, -3) / (5) / (6) / (-3) / (6) / (1) / (-4) / UUdd 
6. 11.501 (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (-1, 3) / (3, -3) / (-1) / (2) / (0) / (-5) / (6) / (-3) / dUUU 
7. 11.463 (-5, 6) / (6, 0) / (-1, -5) / (0, 0) / (0) / (-4) / (0) / (-3) / (-2) / (3) / UUUd *
8. 12.073 (-4, -4) / (5, 2) / (-2, 5) / (0, 5) / (6) / (-1) / (0) / (-4) / (-4) / (-1) / dUdd 
9. 12.651 (0, 3) / (2, -2) / (4, -2) / (4, 0) / (2) / (6) / (6) / (-5) / (2) / (5) / dUdd 
10. 13.758 (-4, 4) / (3, -5) / (-4, 5) / (-4, 2) / (5) / (4) / (2) / (3) / (0) / (-2) / UUUU 
11. (DNF(13.435)) (0, 4) / (-2, 4) / (-5, 6) / (3, 1) / (4) / (2) / (-5) / (4) / (6) / (-4) / dddU 
12. 18.235 (-1, -2) / (6, -3) / (3, 3) / (1, 1) / (3) / (-5) / (5) / (-5) / (-4) / (-2) / UdUU


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Clock PBs.
> 
> *11.480 Average of 5.*
> 12.908 Average of 12 with counting 18 because lucas was being y*********.
> ...



Um, I don't think any profane word starts with y.

At least in English.


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Um, I don't think any profane word starts with y.
> 
> At least in English.



It originally said yoshinator iirc


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It originally said yoshinator iirc



Oh

But why is it in asterisks


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It originally said yoshinator iirc



...no... just no.


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Oh
> 
> But why is it in asterisks


Ask rami XD


Coolster01 said:


> ...no... just no.



Dat be what it said


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ask rami XD
> 
> 
> Dat be what it said



hahahahahahaha, no.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 17, 2014)

5x5 pbs: 

1:43.83 Ao12 and 1:41.12 Ao5

Times


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-17
avg of 12: 1:43.83

Time List:
1. 1:43.91 Uw2 Rw R' B2 Lw' R' Dw' Fw' U' B U2 F Dw2 L2 Uw2 Lw' L2 U2 Fw2 F' Bw' U B2 Uw' F Lw L' F2 Lw' L2 D' R' Lw Fw' R F Dw' Rw Dw2 D F Lw U R2 Bw' Fw2 U Lw2 Bw Rw F2 U' Fw' U' F R' Fw' Dw' Fw' L 
2. 1:38.20 D2 Fw R' U L D2 Rw' Fw2 U' Dw2 Lw' U2 Uw2 Rw2 B' L2 R2 Bw' Fw Rw' R2 F' B' Fw2 D' Fw' Bw' R' Dw' F' R2 D B' Lw2 F' Bw Dw' Lw' D2 Rw' L Dw2 Lw Bw' L' Lw2 Fw2 F2 R2 Uw2 U D F' Rw Dw' R' D Rw' D Dw' 
3. 1:46.76 Rw' U L' F2 Lw' D2 F' B Lw U2 Rw2 F2 L2 Dw2 F2 U Fw' Rw R Bw U2 F2 D Lw2 L' F Rw' Fw U' Bw' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw Bw2 Lw D Bw2 L Uw Rw R' L2 Bw F' L Fw Lw Bw' Rw2 F U D Rw2 Lw2 R' D2 Rw' Fw' Dw2 
4. 1:47.66 U L2 U' R Rw2 Uw2 D' Dw2 L' Lw2 B' F2 D' Fw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 R D' U2 F Rw U' F R' Uw2 Lw' R2 Uw2 F Bw U R Fw B' Uw' F2 R F2 U' B Bw' R' Lw2 F Uw F' U Fw' B2 D' Uw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Dw D Rw2 R2 Dw 
5. 1:47.95 Rw' Fw Bw' Rw2 B' L Lw B2 Rw2 F' D Rw L2 F' Fw Bw2 R' Rw' Dw2 B Dw' L Bw Fw' R2 D2 R D2 F Bw R' Fw2 R2 Bw U2 L' Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw D' F2 U F' L' Fw' B' L Lw' U B' F R Bw2 D' Dw' Rw' U' Uw' L' 
6. 1:46.90 Bw2 L' R2 F2 B' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw B2 L' Fw2 D' Dw' F2 Lw' Bw2 Lw2 U2 D2 Uw2 Bw' Fw R' U2 Dw' Lw Dw' Fw' F L' F Bw' D L' R2 F2 Fw Bw Rw2 F' Dw2 R2 B L U' R' Uw' Lw B Bw2 R Uw2 Fw B R' Bw F' Rw L2 
7. 1:43.51 D U' R' F' B' Uw' Dw2 U' Bw2 L' Uw' Rw D L2 Fw2 Bw B2 L2 R Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw2 U2 F' Dw L B' Bw' U' Uw2 D2 Dw' F' Dw L2 D2 Fw' D2 L2 D' Lw' F B Fw R' Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw' D2 Lw2 L' Dw2 Fw' F' Rw2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 
8. 1:40.10 D2 L' R2 Dw2 Fw' F L' D' U R' F L2 B Rw2 Lw2 D2 R2 D U' Lw F' L Rw' D2 Lw2 F2 L' Rw' F' Lw L D U L2 R B2 D2 R' Bw2 Fw' Rw U Dw2 F' Fw Dw B Rw L2 B2 Uw D' Fw Uw2 Dw2 B' F' Bw R' Uw2 
9. 1:39.90 U F Fw2 B2 L F2 Bw2 B' Uw Fw' Rw' U' Lw' Fw' U2 B' U Fw Rw Lw2 Uw2 Fw' U' F' R' Bw U' Rw2 L R2 F' R' D2 Uw2 F' Lw' D Bw' R' Bw R' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B' Lw2 Rw' L' U2 Lw' Dw' B' R' F2 Lw L2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 Bw 
10. (1:32.86) Bw2 U2 D2 L Rw2 F2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Rw' F2 Bw Rw U2 L D' Lw Bw2 Lw2 U2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw Lw' D2 Rw' Fw2 Bw' Dw' U' B L2 Bw2 U2 Uw2 B L Lw' Rw2 D' Fw' U' Dw2 F2 R' D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw L2 Bw2 Dw2 R2 Dw Rw2 Uw Dw' 
11. (1:49.95) Bw Lw' Bw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw Rw' Bw' F2 Lw' R Dw2 F L Lw F Bw B2 Uw B' Lw Uw' R' B Fw' F' D' Uw' L R Lw D2 Rw D' R2 F2 Rw2 Bw' D Dw2 F' D Dw F' D' U B2 U' Rw Bw Fw U2 B2 Dw2 U D' F2 Bw 
12. 1:43.37 L2 F2 R' Lw2 B F2 Lw2 Rw' R2 F2 Dw2 Uw Fw U Dw Bw' R' Uw2 D' Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw Lw' D' B2 Bw' Dw Fw' Lw D U2 R2 L2 Fw' Dw Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw D' Fw' F' R Uw2 Rw D2 U2 B' Lw B2 U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 D2 F D2 B2


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> hahahahahahaha, no.



Then what did it say nub


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 17, 2014)

8.96 skewb avg of 100


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 17, 2014)

PB 2x2 Average of 12: 4.02 So close...



Spoiler



1. 5.50 R' U2 R U' F2 U R F2 U' 
2. 3.44 F' R F' R2 F R U' 
3. 4.67 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' R U2 R' 
4. 3.50 U R' U2 R U F2 R' F' U2 
5. 3.18 U' R F R2 U F2 U F U2 
6. 4.42 R2 U2 F2 R' F' R F R' U 
7. (6.22) F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R F' U 
8. 3.66 U' R U' R2 F U R2 F R' 
9. 5.15 R U2 F' U' R2 F U R F' 
10. (2.55) F U' F U F U' R2 F' R' 
11. 3.70 U' R' F' R' F2 R2 F' R U2 
12. 3.03 U F2 U R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 18, 2014)

Clock PB single! First 8!

(8.688) (-3, -1) / (-5, 3) / (0, 4) / (0, -1) / (5) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (-3) / (5) / UUdd


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 18, 2014)

2 6:41.xx 7x7 singles in a row, my two first sub 7s


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 18, 2014)

12.33 single
Lolscramble: D2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 D B2 U' L' U2 R' F' D' F D'

y' 
L2 R U R' y L2 M2 U2 M2
U' R' U R
...
F (R U R' U') * 2 F'
V perm

also 15.823 MO3


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Clock PB single! First 8!
> 
> (8.688) (-3, -1) / (-5, 3) / (0, 4) / (0, -1) / (5) / (-1) / (2) / (2) / (-3) / (5) / UUdd



7.97 on that scramble


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 18, 2014)

lol that didn't take long. Last 5 = 9.26 avg5

Average of 12: 9.96
1. 9.80 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L' B' R2 U2 L2 F' R D' U2 F 
2. 9.40 D2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 R' F U' B' D' U' F2 R' U2 F2 
3. 9.83 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 F U2 R' U' L R B U2 
4. 11.04 D R2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F U2 R' B' D U L2 F' D R2 
5. (11.21) R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 U' B2 L' U2 L2 F' D2 U R2 B2 L' U2
6. 10.11 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F L U R' B D' F' D' L U R 
7. 10.64 R D2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D F2 U' L B R2 D L R' 
8. 10.96 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F D F L' R2 B U L' R' U' 
9. (8.23) U2 D' L' F' B L2 B D L F2 U R2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U' 
10. 8.40 B U2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 B' F' L2 D2 L D' L' D' R' U' B2 R' B2 D 
11. 8.74 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 L D' F R U' B' U2 L2 D B' D' R 
12. 10.65 L2 B' R D F' D F2 R F' L2 U B2 R2 U2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 L2

I'm getting a tad better at controlling the weilong I think


EDIT: wtf 9.77 next solve = 8.97 avg5 and 9.95 avg12


----------



## NZCuber (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally learned every winter variation alg which should help me with my zz. I am currently learning summer variation.


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 18, 2014)

Dude what the actual ****. I just got my 1st, 3rd and 4th best times on 3x3 all in the average for the weekly competition. 11.88, 11.94 and 12.11. 14.04 average crushed my PB as well.



Spoiler: 11.88 Reconstruction



Scramble: R2 L U2 D F2 L' B L' B' L D2 F2 D L' B U' B2 U' B2 L B' U B' L2 R 

x2 // Inspection
R' D // Cross
R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L 1
L U L' U' y R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U L' U' L U' y' L' U L // F2L 3
R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

ETPS = 4.97


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 8.08 ao100... almost there. There is also a 6.93 ao5 and a 8.02 ao50 somewhere in there.
> 
> How many people besides Feliks and Alex have gotten sub-8? Mats probably has but I'm not sure...
> 
> ...



I know Rowe has 7.9x.

Awesome stuff btw :O :tu


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Lolscramble: D2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 D B2 U' L' U2 R' F' D' F D'



y2
L D R2' F D L'
U2 R U' R'
y U R U R' U' R U' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
R2 D' R U' R' D R U R U2


----------



## Tanisimo (Feb 18, 2014)

lolwut 11.77 L2 R D' U' F2 U' D2 R' U' D' F' L D U F' L' D2 B2 U B2 D F B' L U



Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2 F' R' y R D' F R' (accidental XXCross)
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (F2L3)
U R' U R U2 y U' R U' R' U R U R' (F2L 4)
U' L' U R U' L U R' (OLL)
U' (AUF)


----------



## uvafan (Feb 18, 2014)

sub1:40 

Average of 12: 1:38.48
1. 1:36.46 L' b r l' L f2 r2 u' B u2 B' b' d r F2 l B' d' f2 u U' L' d' U' R2 r2 u' l b2 B' f2 r' l2 U b' d' U' b D b u2 F l' u2 D' U2 F' R u2 f F2 l2 U2 u B2 f d' l2 F' d2
2. 1:46.82 d' L f' l d' D' F u2 d F' L U' f u2 r' U' R' l' f2 b F2 U2 D2 f' U2 l' d' L' f2 r' F b f u D R L' F' f2 l' b l2 U2 b2 R' D u f' r2 u' f' F2 B U L' d2 U F l' b
3. 1:40.90 U' u' R' D b' l b l2 L' F2 l2 b' u' U2 d L r2 d2 L' U b2 R2 L2 f' D' L d' R' D U' f2 F U l u' f' u F' R2 L' F2 R2 d' U2 F2 D2 b2 f2 F2 R l L2 F' l2 b B' F' L' D' l2
4. 1:37.57 B d2 b F L u' l' u L b2 l2 D' L b2 u' U l r B' L' l2 U' f F d U' u l' U2 B2 b D d' u' r' R D2 f' l u' U2 D' f R2 B2 U' B d2 F2 L' F R d' D2 r U2 f' u' R F2
5. (1:25.76) l B2 F U' R2 U D2 r L' d r' f D' B u2 D l b' L2 l' d B F L2 R2 l' D2 l f u2 b R2 f U2 u2 B D' U2 r' l' D' u L2 l R d l' d B2 f' b F2 R2 F' r' R2 F r' B L2
6. 1:36.50 b l2 u b R B2 l d' F r f' u L D' b' f2 l2 L b2 U2 R d' L' R F l' L2 b' r R2 L u2 b' B2 R D2 L2 r2 l F' u B2 U B' L r2 D F2 B' L2 l R r' u' B' F' f2 u2 f' R
7. 1:43.16 F L B' D' F d f2 b2 u2 B2 R f L2 d2 B2 R f d B2 f' R2 d' u2 r R' d' U B U' f' b2 l' B' l U2 f r2 B r D' u L b' u' R F2 B2 L d' B f' U' d2 F2 U' u' L2 d2 u B2
8. 1:35.66 F R' f' F' B l2 L2 u2 r2 l' B b R' r2 b' l d' L' R2 r l2 b' l' b' L2 r F2 u' F' B l' f' u' D b' D2 b2 f2 D2 u' R2 B2 u2 l R2 F f b2 u R' l2 B R' b2 l' L2 b2 R2 D r
9. 1:35.38 b d2 B2 L B2 F f2 D2 l' r R' u2 r' f' D r D2 d2 l' U f R' F' r2 b d2 u2 b2 u2 b' f d' b2 u L U' f' R2 r U l' F r' R' l2 B2 U l2 R' u' l' f2 u f' b F' U b2 D' B'
10. 1:39.30 f2 B' D r2 l' D b f2 U' u B' U2 D2 d2 L' f' F L' R' b F2 d' L' l2 B2 D l u' R r' D r' b' d R' f2 R' d' D2 L2 U' F D2 f R' f' u' f' L U' u2 r L u L2 l2 B2 L' B2 F2
11. 1:33.04 D L D L2 D b D b2 r2 F2 l' R b2 U' l' R' d2 b2 B f2 u' R' f' D' B2 U2 F b R l D2 F2 u2 U' l b R' L2 d l B f2 u' D' F' D2 F' U D u' F U b' B L' R' l d2 l L
12. (1:52.85) l' L B' F' l L r D R' r2 f F2 U f2 b2 F' l2 d' L2 l r' u' l f D2 b2 B2 d' D2 R2 d' R2 b' F r' f2 R u b' L2 D2 U f' D2 b2 D2 u' R2 B2 f' u' R2 D' d2 l D u2 L' U2 f


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 18, 2014)

All of CLL sub 0.7 except diag 

closest is 0.71

diag T was surprisingly easy.


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> All of CLL sub 0.7 except diag
> 
> closest is 0.71
> 
> diag T was surprisingly easy.



Wow, nice! I never understood what makes diag T so slow.. I've never had an issue with it haha.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wow, nice! I never understood what makes diag T so slow.. I've never had an issue with it haha.



Well I did use an alternate alg in this case. But the alg isn't slow as such, just pretty difficult to sub-0.7 or -0.8. How fast can you do it?


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> All of CLL sub 0.7 except diag
> 
> closest is 0.71
> 
> diag T was surprisingly easy.



chances of WR at Nottingham?

PS your EG-1 algs were really helpful, ty


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Well I did use an alternate alg in this case. But the alg isn't slow as such, just pretty difficult to sub-0.7 or -0.8. How fast can you do it?



Last I checked like .8ish.. I suppose going sub .7 and beyond with it could be tricky. I've never been one to time algs much, there's a certain point where I feel it's useless.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 18, 2014)

double factory solves with BWCuber:

single: 19.05 (this isn't PB, but since it was the first solve together since months I'll still post it)
ao5: 21.70
ao12: 22.54



and 4x4:

ao5: 1:15.00 (lol)
ao12: 1:21.04 (so close to sub 21 )

yay!


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> chances of WR at Nottingham?
> 
> PS your EG-1 algs were really helpful, ty



Yes I will get single. I swear. 

You're welcome. I know alternatives as well, if you come across a bad case just let me know.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> All of CLL sub 0.7 except diag
> 
> closest is 0.71
> 
> diag T was surprisingly easy.



Dang, I have sub 0.7 without that one too. Yeah, I got .610 with that diag t


----------



## EMI (Feb 18, 2014)

Which one is "diag", Y-perm?


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

EMI said:


> Which one is "diag", Y-perm?



Correct.


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 18, 2014)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 51.70
worst time: 1:13.13
best mo3: 54.60 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 55.43 (σ = 0.09)
best avg12: 58.88 (σ = 3.30)
session avg: 1:01.12 (σ = 4.54)
session mean: 1:01.26

Megaminx, 22x sub60, closer and closer to sub1


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Dang, I have sub 0.7 without that one too. Yeah, I got .610 with that diag t



0.61 with F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' ?! If so that's insane.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 0.61 with F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' ?! If so that's insane.



Which alg did you use?


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 0.61 with F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' ?! If so that's insane.



That's the one I use, I haven't found a faster one


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-18
solves/total: 249/250

single
best: 37.46 (PB single is 37.1x)
worst: 1:03.71

avg of 5 --- 40.75 (σ = 1.01) PB

avg of 12 --- 43.83 (σ = 3.71) PB

avg of 50 --- 47.32 (σ = 4.40) PB

avg of 100 --- 48.45 (σ = 3.83) PB

Average: 49.38 (σ = 3.80)
Mean: 49.38

4x4 practice :3


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 0.61 with F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' ?! If so that's insane.



lol, thought diag T was the rotation L F' (adjacent, actually) one. .694 for that :|


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 18, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Which alg did you use?



I still use F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' in solves unless I can use a another solution.

But for timing I use R' U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R2 which Ben showed me. 

Performing it as R3 U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R2 makes it regripless, except for the weird start.



Coolster01 said:


> lol, thought diag T was the rotation L F' (adjacent, actually) one. .694 for that :|


 
you silly


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 19, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> lol, thought diag T was the rotation L F' (adjacent, actually) one. .694 for that :|



Really? I did 0.75 in two tries. I'm sure you can do better than that.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ooooh. I'll time when I get home.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Really? I did 0.75 in two tries. I'm sure you can do better than that.



Just to clarify, .610 for the L F' one, .694 for diag T.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 19, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Just to clarify, .610 for the L F' one, .694 for diag T.



Yeah, the legit diag T. The alg Sumeer posted.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, the legit diag T. The alg Sumeer posted.



Wait I'm confused, you got .75 and expected me to get faster than .69  You're the guy with way faster tps


----------



## qaz (Feb 19, 2014)

*Average of 5: 12.28*
Average of 12: 13.62
1. 12.29 F' U D2 F R2 L2 D L D F B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 
2. 13.04 B2 D2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' F' D' L2 R2 B D' U 
3. 13.22 D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D' B U2 B2 U' R' F U B' 
4. (16.86) F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 L' B L' R2 D' F U L B R2 
5. 15.01 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D B D' L' B R U' F R2 B' R 
6. 16.72 R F D2 F D L B' R D' F2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 
*7. 11.61 D2 R2 L' U L2 U2 R F U' L' F2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R 
8. 12.13 R' U2 D' F2 R' L U2 B' D B' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 F R2 F 
9. 14.16 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' U' R' B L2 F D U L' U L' R2 
10. 13.10 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 R' U' F' U L U2 R2 B' L' B' 
11. (11.46) L' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B' U2 R' D' L' B' *
12. 14.94 D' U' B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 R F L' R' F' D F U' L2 R2 B'

first sub-13 avg5 and sub-14 avg12. 11.46 was pll skip, rest were nonlucky


----------



## michaeldoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Personal best 3X3 avg of 12: 19.15......Wooot finally some progress 

Congrats Qaz,

74	Feb 18, 2014 10:48:19 PM	00:14.84 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L U' L D R' F L U' F' L' U
73	Feb 18, 2014 10:47:16 PM	00:20.59 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 F R' D' L B' L B' D' F D
72	Feb 18, 2014 10:46:08 PM	00:21.30 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U R D F' U B' L' U2 B R D2
71	Feb 18, 2014 10:45:25 PM	00:18.42 R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B L F2 D' R B' D' F' R U
70	Feb 18, 2014 10:44:45 PM	00:18.07 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R D2 U' B' U2 L' D' F' D U2
69	Feb 18, 2014 10:42:54 PM	00:18.85 U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D L' B' F' D' U2 F' R L D' F'
68	Feb 18, 2014 10:42:05 PM	00:18.49 U' L2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 U' F' L' B R' D2 U2 L F D' B U2
67	Feb 18, 2014 3:20:07 PM	00:17.20 D U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U F U2 L' D2 B2 F L F D2
66	Feb 18, 2014 3:18:23 PM	00:19.85 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F L2 B R B R2 B D' F2 R2 U
65	Feb 18, 2014 3:17:38 PM	00:22.98 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 D L2 D U2 R' F' U2 R2 D' F R2 B2 R L'
64	Feb 18, 2014 3:16:59 PM	00:21.57 D F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' D R' U' F D2 R' D F' D'
63	Feb 18, 2014 3:16:22 PM	00:17.61 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U' F D' R2 D' R2 F2 R B' D U2


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 19, 2014)

I've gotten sub .6 with diag T ​eg1


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 19, 2014)

4.09 2x2 mean of 100
15.34 3x3 mean of 100. Closer to sub 15.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 19, 2014)

1. 5.42 D2 L2 D B2 D' F' L2 U R F2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 

y R' F R y' L F' L U2 L' D2 y L F' L' // xcross (lol efficiency)
y' U R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2 y R' U' R // 4th pair
U // AUF

lol maybe move count PB


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 19, 2014)

6x6 average of 5 PB: 2:16.47

2:24.99, 2:18.65, 2:10.34, 2:18.90, 2:11.85

The last three solves are mean of 3 PB too.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 19, 2014)

Just finished a Ao1000 with my Weilong and with my Main GuHung v2

Here are the stats:
Guhung: 
6+: 1
7+: 0
8+: 1
9+: 18
10+: 76
11+: 214
12+: 340
13+: 240
14+: 94
15+: 15
16+: 4
mean of 3 10.19 (σ=3.55)
avg of 5 10.62 (σ=1.09)
avg of 12 11.39 (σ=1.14)
avg of 50 11.98 (σ=0.88)
avg of 100 12.19 (σ=0.95)
avg of 1000 12.58 (σ=0.93)

Weilong:
8+: 3
9+: 16
10+: 56
11+: 220
12+: 338
13+: 237
14+: 93
15+: 33
16+: 3
17+: 1
mean of 3 10.39 (σ=2.09)
avg of 5 10.77 (σ=0.67)
avg of 12 11.65 (σ=0.83)
avg of 50 12.24 (σ=0.92)
avg of 100 12.35 (σ=0.90)
avg of 1000 12.65 (σ=0.94)

Not really a difference, so I still don't know which one I should use


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 19, 2014)

15 Puzzle
6.159 average of 5
7.314 average of 12
8.381 average of 100
IDC about 50.

PLL Attack: 46.65
All PLLs sub 2.5.


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 19, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 51.66
worst time: 1:13.13
best mo3: 54.60 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 55.43 (σ = 0.09)
best mo10: 58.54 (σ = 3.97)
best avg12: 58.88 (σ = 3.30)
best avg25: 1:00.17 (σ = 3.83)
best avg50: 1:00.88 (σ = 4.35)
best avg100: 1:01.67 (σ = 3.81)
session avg: 1:01.67 (σ = 3.81)
session mean: 1:01.70

Megaminx


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 19, 2014)

3x3 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.75
worst time: 20.82

current mo3: 13.57 (σ = 1.53)
best mo3: 9.67 (σ = 0.80)

current avg5: 12.60 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 10.22 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 12.39 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 11.43 (σ = 0.90)

current avg50: 12.30 (σ = 1.54)
best avg50: 12.07 (σ = 1.53)*PB*

current avg100: 12.26 (σ = 1.45)
best avg100: 12.26 (σ = 1.45)*PB*

session avg: 12.26 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 12.42


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2014)

500 consecutive solves w/ no breaks on TTW.
Ignore the below average times here, I was pretty drained, lol.
My old consecutive record was 335 from 3-4 years ago when I used to practice pretty often.


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 20, 2014)

1.88 ao100 and 1.78 ao50. And now I have a headache...

I don't like 2x2 very much tbh...



Spoiler



Average of 100: 1.88
1. 1.65 F' R U' R2 U F U2 R' U 
2. 1.72 U' R2 F2 R' U R F' U' F' 
3. 1.91 U2 F' U' R2 F U' F R' U 
4. 2.97 U2 R F' U' F2 R' F2 R U' 
5. 1.90 U F U' R' F' R F2 R U2 R' 
6. 1.59 U R2 F2 U' F U F' U2 F' 
7. (1.34) R U R2 F' R' U R F' U 
8. 2.03 U' F2 R F' U2 F2 R F' U 
9. 1.68 U' F U' F2 R' U' F' U' R' 
10. 1.65 F2 R U R F' R U' F2 U2 
11. 1.47 U R2 U2 F U' F U2 F2 R' U' 
12. 2.40 F U F' R' U F2 U F' R2 
13. 1.58 F' R2 F' U R F' R2 F U' 
14. 1.86 R U F2 R U2 R' F R U' 
15. 1.84 R2 F2 U' R U R' U F2 U' 
16. 1.97 R F2 R' F U' R U F U' 
17. 1.78 F' U R2 F' R2 U' R' F U' 
18. 1.66 F2 R U' F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U' 
19. 1.53 F2 U F' R' F2 R U' F R' 
20. 2.11 U2 F' R F2 U' F2 U' R U2 
21. 1.63 F2 R U F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R 
22. 1.75 U R' U' F R F' R2 F R' U' 
23. 1.77 F' U' F R2 U' R F' U' R U' 
24. 2.13 U R U R' F2 R2 U' F' R U2 
25. 1.58 R F2 U' F R F' R2 F R' 
26. 1.58 U F2 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U 
27. 1.88 R U' R' F U' F2 U2 F' R 
28. (1.08) U' F2 U' R2 F' R U' R' U2 
29. 2.22 F U2 F' U' F2 R F' R2 F U' 
30. 1.58 R U F' R U' F' R' F' U' 
31. 1.56 R' F' R U2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 
32. 1.59 F R F' R2 U F' U' F R2 U' 
33. (5.72) R F2 U' F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 
34. 2.31 U F U' F2 U' R U' F R2 
35. 1.56 F R' F U2 R' F R' U' F2 
36. 1.65 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' U' F2 R 
37. 1.55 F' R2 U' R' U2 R U' F' U' 
38. 1.94 U' R' F R2 U' R F' U R2 
39. 1.53 R U R' F R2 F' U F' U' 
40. (1.02) F' U F' U2 R F2 R' F R' U' 
41. 1.96 R F2 U2 R' U2 F' U R2 U 
42. (DNF(2.25)) F2 R U' R F2 U F2 R2 U2 
43. (4.53) R' F R2 F' U F' R F' R U' 
44. (1.41) F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U R 
45. 1.56 R' F R F2 R' U F2 R' F U' 
46. 2.36 U' R2 F' U R F U2 F U' R2 
47. 2.09 R U' F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' 
48. 1.83 R2 F' R U2 F U' F2 R U' 
49. 1.68 R U2 F2 U' F U' F R2 U 
50. 1.56 U' F U' R' U F' R' F' U' 
51. 1.50 U F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
52. 1.78 U2 F2 R2 U' R' F R' F' U2 
53. 2.66 R U F U F2 U R' F' R U' 
54. 1.43 U2 R' F' U F2 R' F R F U2 
55. 1.59 F' U' R F R2 U' F' R U 
56. 2.52 R' F2 R U' F2 U R' U2 R' 
57. 3.78+ F' U F2 R' F U2 R' U R' 
58. 2.46 F2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' U F U' 
59. 1.66 F2 U2 F R' F R2 F' U2 F U' 
60. 1.56 U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U' R U' 
61. 1.61 U R' F U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
62. 1.78 R' U F R' F2 U' F R U2 R2 
63. 2.06 R2 U R' F U2 R' U' F' U2 
64. 1.78 U F2 R' F R U' R F' R' 
65. 1.69 U2 R' F2 R2 F' U F' R2 U2 
66. 1.93 R' F2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U' F' 
67. 1.65 R2 U2 F' U F' U2 F2 R F' U' 
68. 1.66 U R U R2 F2 U F R2 U' 
69. 2.58 U2 R F' U R' F R F R' 
70. (3.78) R U' F2 U' R2 F R2 U' R 
71. 2.06 F' U R2 U' R U2 R F' U 
72. 2.19 F2 U R F2 U R U' F U 
73. 1.63 R2 U' R F R2 F U2 F R2 
74. 2.08 U' R' U F U2 F U F2 R' 
75. 1.55 F' U R' F R' F R U' R' 
76. 2.94 R2 U' R U R2 U F' R' U' 
77. 1.65 R F2 R F2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 
78. 1.94 R2 F R' U' F2 R U F' R 
79. 2.03 R U' R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
80. 1.71 U' F2 R' F U R U2 F2 U2 
81. 1.75 R' F' R2 F' U F' U F2 U 
82. (11.16) R2 F' R F2 U F R2 F R2 
83. 1.55 R2 F2 R2 F U F2 U R2 U 
84. 1.46 F2 U2 R U R2 F2 R' U' F 
85. 1.77 R F U' F R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 
86. 2.18 U2 R F R F2 R F' R2 U' 
87. 2.03 R2 F2 U R2 F' R' U R2 U 
88. 2.00 U F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 
89. 1.71 U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U' R' U2 
90. 1.66 F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R U2 R2 
91. 2.16 R U' R F' U2 R U2 R F2 U' 
92. 2.30 U F' R2 F R' F R' F2 R2 
93. 2.13 R2 F U' R2 F2 U' R F' R2 U' 
94. 1.59 R F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U F2 U' 
95. (1.22) U' R2 U2 R' U' F R F2 U 
96. 1.63 R' F' R2 U R U2 R2 F' U2 
97. 2.33 R F' U' R2 F U' R F U' 
98. 2.31 F2 U' R F2 R U' R' U R 
99. 1.66 U2 F' R2 F U F2 U' F R' 
100. 1.77 R' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R' U'


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 20, 2014)

lolskoob

1. (8.09) B' U B U' B R' B' R L' 
2. 5.99 U' B' L R L' R L' R' U' 
3. 7.25 U' B L R B' L B L U' 
4. 7.96 U B' L' U' L U' L U' 
5. (5.65) L' R' U' B L R B L'

7.07


----------



## kcl (Feb 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 1.88 ao100 and 1.78 ao50. And now I have a headache...
> 
> I don't like 2x2 very much tbh...
> 
> ...



Learns full EG 
Becomes ridiculously fast
Hates 2x2
*facepalm*

Seriously though, congrats.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice: 8.66 avg12

1. 5.99 U' B' L R L' R L' R' U' 
2. 7.25 U' B L R B' L B L U' 
3. 7.96 U B' L' U' L U' L U' 
4. 5.65 L' R' U' B L R B L' 
5. 11.02 L' R' L' U' L R L U' L 
6. 11.20 L B' U' R' L U B' R 
7. (12.89) L B U' L' U' R' L' R 
8. 8.25 U B' L' B' L R' B U' 
9. 8.48 L' R B' L R' L U B' R' 
10. 9.89 R L' R L B R L' B' 
11. 10.91 U' L' R L' U B U R 
12. (4.97) B R U' L B U B' R'


----------



## Julian (Feb 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 1.88 ao100 and 1.78 ao50. And now I have a headache...
> 
> I don't like 2x2 very much tbh...
> 
> ...


Nice. Keep it varied/take breaks to avoid burnout.


----------



## kcl (Feb 20, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Nice: 8.66 avg12
> 
> 1. 5.99 U' B' L R L' R L' R' U'
> 2. 7.25 U' B L R B' L B L U'
> ...



I thought you had an 8.5 something ao100..

Edit: I'm dumb  didn't see it's skewb.


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 20, 2014)

Got my first sub-4 average of 5 on 6x6

Best average of 5: 3:55.68
3:54.17 (4:28.30) 4:05.47 3:47.39 (3:47.22)

I feel like I do better when I actually stay focused for the entire solve


----------



## ottozing (Feb 20, 2014)

4x4 Pbs

stats: (hide)
number of times: 15/15
best time: 30.473
worst time: 1:01.468

current avg5: 37.881 (σ = 3.65)
best avg5: 35.297 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 38.121 (σ = 3.67)
best avg12: 37.622 (σ = 3.22)

session avg: 38.606 (σ = 3.63)
session mean: 39.588


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 20, 2014)

Super old, but 1.52 session of 70ish. 2x2. It was TTW though, so obviously scrambles were super dumb.


----------



## kcl (Feb 20, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Super old, but 1.52 session of 70ish. 2x2. It was TTW though, so obviously scrambles were super dumb.


I was on with you for this, and I had a 1.8 something ao12 at one point.. I call this proof that TTW 2x2 scrambles are pathetic.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 20, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 500/500
best time: 19.44
worst time: 55.73

current avg5: 27.75 (σ = 3.10)
best avg5: 24.51 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 28.78 (σ = 2.99)
best avg12: 27.06 (σ = 3.52)

current avg100: 29.94 (σ = 3.62)
best avg100: 29.94 (σ = 3.62)

session avg: 31.75 (σ = 3.82)
session mean: 31.94


PBs everywhere!


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 20, 2014)

In the past week I've smashed ALL my PBs - some of them I hadn't got close to in months. All thanks to a bit of lookahead finally clicking:

NL Single 13.17 (was 13.65) -0.48s
Best 5 16.52 (was 17.13) -0.61s
Best 12 17.50 (was 18.09) -0.59s
Ao50 18.79 (was 19.57) -0.78s

Just did an Ao50 with *38* sub-20s. Of the 12 sup-20's, only 2 were over 21s - worst time 22.48! 

Nice when you hit some improvement after a long plateau!


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 20, 2014)

4:35.01 7x7 single, Not as good centers as my last 7x7 pb (only like 2:30) but really good edges and 20 seconds 3x3.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 20, 2014)

1:11.83 Minx Relay PB 
First sub-1:15


----------



## Speeedcuber (Feb 20, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.41
1. (6.99) F' D' L2 R2 U2 F L' R' U L' F' U' D' R U2 B' D B2 L B' U D B D' F2 
2. 7.82 U' F D2 B D' B2 D F' D L' R2 F' D2 L F2 U R2 D' B F L F2 B2 U' F 
3. 7.07 U L F2 B' L' B2 R D U' B2 R2 D F' R B' F' D' U' L' D R2 U R' U2 D' 
4. 7.34 R L B' L D R' U2 L2 U R' L2 D2 R F D2 R2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L' F2 R D 
5. (8.84) F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D U2 R2 U' L2 B D B2 F2 R L U2 L D2 F

Average of 12: 8.18
1. (9.98) B' R' L U' R2 F B' D' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' D R' D' R2 F' R U2 D' R U' L U2
2. (6.48) D B' L' U D B' R2 L' F2 U' R B F' L2 D' U' B' D' U' L' R' U' B' L' D 
3. 9.41 L R' F L U D' F2 U' B' U2 B2 L2 R' F' U R2 F' B U F2 L B' F2 U2 D 
4. 9.00 B' D B D2 F' U F2 L' R' B' U2 L2 U' B2 U L D U2 R' B F' U2 L' F D 
5. 8.61 L R2 B2 L' F L2 D2 B U2 R' L2 B L D U2 R' D2 R U F2 R F' L R' U 
6. 8.29 F R D' U2 R L' D F' R2 U F L' U2 F' R L F L F2 R2 L' U R F' U 
7. 7.54 R' L2 B U' B2 D' F' D2 U R2 U' F U D R' U' L R F' L' U R' L2 F2 L' 
8. 7.54 B' D' F2 U B U D2 F' D R B2 F R' D F' D' U2 R2 F R L U2 L' D2 U 
9. 8.41 D2 B' U' D2 F' L' B' L2 B D2 F' L U' L2 F' R U' L2 R F' R U' D B' U2 
10. 8.61 R' B2 D' R' B' D L' R' D' U' R' L' F' B R2 L2 U2 L' U2 D R L2 U' R' B 
11. 6.99 D2 L U2 R2 D B R U' D' B D R' U2 F2 L U L' B U' F2 R2 L2 F' L R2 
12. 7.42 U2 L R2 D' U2 R2 F2 B R2 U2 F2 L' U' F2 R2 U2 D L B L2 U' F L2 D2 U


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 20, 2014)

number of times: 117/117

best avg5: 8.61 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 9.12 (σ = 0.79) PB 
best avg50: 9.75 (σ = 1.04) PB 
best avg100: 9.99 (σ = 1.23) PB 

First sub10 avg100.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 20, 2014)

9.49 avg 5 ( not PB )
+ 3 7s


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 20, 2014)

lolskewb

I think I scrambled wrong on the 5.29 because I can't find any short solutions to that scramble

Average of 12: 8.84
1. 6.91 L R U' R L U B L' U' B U' L' B' L B 
2. 9.83 L' U R' B' R' U' L R' B' U' R' L R B R 
3. (35.53) U R' B R U L B' L B' R L B L' U' L 
4. 11.69 L' R B R B' L' U' L' R L B' R U B U 
5. 7.72 B R' U' L' B L U B' U B' R' B' U' R' U' 
6. 10.16 U R' B L' B R' U R U' L R U' B' R' B' 
7. 9.72 L U R L' U' R' B' L' R L U' L' R' U' B' 
8. 7.43 R B' R L' U' B' L B' U B L' R' L U' B 
9. 7.72 R' L R' U B' L B L B' R' B L' R' L U 
10. 5.29 R U' B' L R' U' B' U' R L' B' L B' U' L' 
11. 11.93 U' B U L R U R U' L' R' U' L' U' R' L' 
12. (4.37) R' B L U' L U L U L' U R L' B' L R'

dat 35


----------



## imvelox (Feb 20, 2014)

6:03.60 *8x8* Single

My *PB* is 5:50.86

Also, 11:23.91 *9x9* Single


----------



## TDM (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm improving again. Not much, but I am.

Best average of 12: 14.44
11-22 - 13.13 12.40 13.99 15.47 14.91 17.05 14.05 (12.15) (26.27) 15.66 12.79 14.96
12. 12.40 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D B' F' L D L' D2 L B2 R2

I know this is just one average, but I've been getting a lot more like this recently. Prisma keeps thinking they're PBs even though I beat all my PBs on weeTimer in two sessions (single in one, Ao5/12/50/100 in another... and they're the only two sessions I've eve done on it)... but those sessions were much faster than usual. Now, I'm getting faster than usual all the time, so hopefully I can get a few more NL sub-10s by Easter.


----------



## KCuber (Feb 20, 2014)

3x3: 5.73 single, 7.1x ao5, and 7.98 ao12
4x4: 28.39 ao5, 29.66 ao12
All on cam


----------



## TDM (Feb 20, 2014)

2.34 Cross Ao50, 0.7 improvement since before... and my times have improved by 0.7.
4.76 Cross+1 Ao50. Fewer fails (3+ second pauses) than normal.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 20, 2014)

KCuber said:


> 3x3: 5.73 single, 7.1x ao5, and 7.98 ao12
> 4x4: 28.39 ao5, 29.66 ao12
> All on cam


ooh nice.


----------



## NTCuber (Feb 20, 2014)

2x2 solve in 6 seconds. ( Ik it's still forever but good for me )


----------



## kcl (Feb 20, 2014)

2.39 cross+1 ao12, 1.88 ao5


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2014)

Me in the FML thread 8 hours ago said:


> Was warming up. Got a 12 and 11 in the first 5 solves. At least one would've been my first sub-10 in almost a year if I hadn't been turning at like a low 3 TPS. I'm normally at a 4.2ish TPS.



I think it's my NL PB, I just got a 9.89!  Like I said, first sub-10 in almost a year.

Scramble: B' U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L B2 L' F' U' B' L2 D' L2 B 

Not sure how I made cross (scrambled W/G, used white cross). I've tried the obvious ones but I can't replicate my solution. COLL was wide sexy-sledge and PLL was U-perm.


----------



## KCuber (Feb 21, 2014)

PB
Average of 12: 7.88
1. (6.03) D2 B L2 D2 B L2 B R2 D2 F D2 U F' L' R2 F R' U F2 U2 R 
2. 7.97 B2 D U B2 L2 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 L B D' L2 F R B' R2 F' U2 
3. 7.59 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R B' D2 B' U' R B U2 R U2 
4. 8.11 F' U2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 F' D' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 F U2 F' 
5. 8.14 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U R U2 L2 F L' B F R2 D2 R2 
6. 8.79 D F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U' R' D' L' F' R' D2 U' R U' R2 
7. 7.43 L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R' B F' U2 B L B F L 
8. 7.87 U' D2 B2 D B R2 D L' B R' L B2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L U2 D2 
9. 8.71 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B' F D R2 D B' R' B D2 U 
10. (8.90) D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 F L R' B L R' D' F' L2 F2 D' 
11. 6.75 F2 R' B2 L' D2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D R2 B R' D' L D' L B R2 
12. 7.47 B D2 B U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B R U2 R' U2 B2 U L' R B' D'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 21, 2014)

PB ao100 - 17.85

Was looking to be comfortably sub-17.5 but the 2nd half was bad.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 21, 2014)

Average of 12: 11.14
1. 9.96 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D  B2 D' R2 U' B' F2 U2 R' B D' F D2 B2 L' 
2. 11.50 L2 U' L B U' R2 B' L U B2 U L2 D L2 F2 U' D2 R2 U' 
3. 10.50 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R U2 B' L' D2 B 
4. 13.17 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L D2 F' L D' U R U2 F' L' 
5. 10.97 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' F U2 R D F L' R2 F L' R' 
6. 11.10 U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 U' B2 U' R F R2 D' B' L R2 B U2 
7. 10.32 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 F' L' U' B2 L2 B U' L' R F2 
8. (13.53) D2 B2 R F2 L B2 U2 R F2 L2 R' D' B L F R2 D2 U F2 R F 
9. 10.79 U2 L2 F' U2 B F U2 F' U2 L2 D' R U F2 L2 B' F2 D' R' D' R' 
10. (9.75) L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U2 F R' B R' B' L U' 
11. 11.61 L2 D2 B' U2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' F2 L D' L B L' D U' 
12. 11.49 D' R2 L D F D2 B' R' D' F U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 21, 2014)

3x3 AO5 PB = 13.21 Solves 12 - 16 of the Race to sub 15/12...
3x3 AO12 PB = 14.35 Solves 12 - 23


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 21, 2014)

3x3 Average of 5: 8.46
1. 8.23 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 B2 D B2 L R2 F D' B' U2 B L2 
2. 9.25 U' D2 R D' L2 U' F L2 U R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F2 B' L2 F2 R2 
3. (10.37) L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 L' B2 U B D2 R2 F2 U F L B' U2 R' 
4. 7.89 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L' B' R' D B F' D2 U' R B2 
5. (7.69) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 F' U2 R2 D U B2 L' D' R' U2 B2 F 

PB, I think.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 21, 2014)

9.328 3x3 PB Single! I sledgehammered and got a OCLL PLL skip so basically LL skip. Second sub-10, first with WeiLong.
I think I can reconstruct.

Scramble U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 F' U B' F2 L U2 B' D R D'

z2 y' // inspection
F' B R' D R' F' // cross
R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R' F R F // 4th pair
U2 // AUF

Edit:

14.86 Mean of 100 - Sub 15!
14.21 Average of 12


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 21, 2014)

WTF, seriously?!

In the last week, I've now knocked over a second off my Ao50 pb (19.57 to 18.38). 

My 'global' average seems to have gone from just sub 20 (c. 19.5) to just over 18 in 8 days. 

I haven't practised much, but I just started OH. Go figure?!?!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 21, 2014)

4x4:
single: 1:03.753 (even though this is PB, it is an epic fail. I was at the LL at 50 sec :fp )
ao5: 1:12.086 (sub 1:12 fail  :fp)
ao12: 1:14.494 (yay sub 1:15 )

on cam 
do you want me to upload theses solves with commentary?


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 21, 2014)

49.60 Megaminx single 
7-move pll


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 21, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> 49.60 Megaminx single
> 7-move pll



R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2'?


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2'?



Yup


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 21, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> 49.60 Megaminx single
> 7-move pll



Yayy, GJ!


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 21, 2014)

stoooooopid

(6.05) D2 L2 B' U F D2 U' L' R' B F D' F2 R' D2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B F' L R B

y R D R'
I R' U R2 U R' L U' L' U L U L'
U R U' R' L' U L
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'

37 moves.... lol

edit:

(6.04)	L' D' L' U2 B' F D' U2 L B2 F' L2 R2 U' R' F2 R' B' F' D2 R2 D B' F R'

Can't reconstruct. Seriously... both in the same avg5


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 21, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> stoooooopid
> 
> (6.05) D2 L2 B' U F D2 U' L' R' B F D' F2 R' D2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B F' L R B
> 
> ...



wtf What was the avg5?


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 21, 2014)

First sub-1 avg of 5 on 4x4: (1:11.20), 56.19, (55.84), 57.50, 1:03.90

awww yeah

Continued to get a sub-1 avg of 12: 

1. (1:11.20) L U2 Uw2 B Rw R' Fw2 Rw R Uw' D' Rw' U' L2 U F' R2 F U Rw' B U' F B U' R D F' Rw R2 U Uw2 D B L' U R Fw Uw' D
2. 56.19 U' L2 R F2 B R' B' D' F' Fw2 Uw Rw' B2 U' R2 U Uw' F' L F' U2 D' L Uw' L2 Uw L R Uw2 R' Uw L U' F' L2 B Uw B Uw2 D2
3. 55.84 U F2 Rw U Fw2 L Rw2 Fw' U D Rw F Fw2 B Uw' R D' Fw' L' Rw Uw' D2 F' U F R F Rw' F U F2 Fw Uw2 Fw L2 F R' B' D2 F
4. 57.50 Fw Rw' Fw L2 D2 Rw R' F2 B2 D2 R' D Rw R2 B U' R2 Uw' Fw D2 R2 F2 Fw2 U2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 U Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 F' D' R' U R Fw2
5. 1:03.90 B2 Rw Uw' D2 L2 U D2 F' R' U2 B L2 U L2 R' Uw Rw2 Fw2 R' F R Uw2 Fw' U' F L2 R U2 Uw' D B2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 L R' F' R2 F2 Uw2
6. (51.91) Rw D F2 U2 Uw B2 D F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw' Fw L F' U Fw2 U' F' L2 R2 Uw Rw' F Uw' B R F2 Uw L' B Uw' D B2 U' Uw' Rw Fw D'
7. 56.49 Uw2 L2 Rw R D' Fw' B2 Uw' Fw B' D' Rw' Fw' L' R' B2 Uw' L' Uw Rw R' D' F L Rw' F U Rw D' R2 Fw2 D L U' F2 U' Uw2 B R' F'
8. 53.94 Fw' U L' B' D' L' R' B2 L Uw' Rw' D F' U2 Uw' Fw' L Rw2 Fw R D2 F' L F2 L D B2 D' Rw F Fw2 Uw2 L2 R' F B L2 Fw2 Rw2 F2
9. 1:01.78 Uw' Rw2 B2 L2 Fw B' U2 F' L B D' Rw Fw B' Uw2 B2 Uw2 F U R2 Fw D L2 D R' Fw' D L D B' U' D' Rw Fw' L' Uw2 R' Uw D Rw'
10. 56.58 B U' Fw' D2 L U B' L2 F' Uw D Rw Uw' B Rw' U B2 Uw2 L2 Fw D' R' Uw' Rw U' F Uw' Fw2 Uw' B Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 Rw2
11. 1:03.53 F2 D2 R' Fw2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U' Uw2 D Fw B Uw2 Rw2 R B' L' U' Rw U' F Fw2 U' D L' Uw2 F' L Rw F' U' D2 Fw2 L' F2 Rw' D2 L2 F2
12. 1:00.70 L' U2 D2 Fw' D Fw' Uw' F' B' L Uw R' Uw L R Fw2 B D F Fw' B' Uw2 L2 R2 F2 U2 Uw' D2 Fw B R Fw B' L2 R2 B' L2 Rw D R


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Yayy, GJ!



TY 

Almost got second one: 50.17


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 21, 2014)

What the...

3x3 pb avg5: 14.39

13.66, (18.78), (13.49), 14.64, 14.88

I have no idea how that happened:confused:


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 21, 2014)

Average of 12: 5.83
1. 5.08 L U' B L' U' R B' L' l r' b' u 
2. (4.15) U' L R B U B' U' R' b' 
3. 4.47 U L U B U L' R' B u' 
4. 5.94 B' L B R' L' R' B' R r' u 
5. 7.28 L B' L' U' R' B L R' l r 
6. 6.61 B L' R B U L B' U' r' b u' 
7. (7.65) U L' R' L' U R L' U' r' u 
8. 5.31 U B' L' R U' L' B R' B' r' b' u' 
9. 4.58 U B R' B' R' B R U b 
10. 4.58 U' L R' U' L R' B L r' b u' 
11. 7.08 U' R' B U L' U R B l' b u' 
12. 7.38 L U R' U B L U L b u' 

I'm ok at pyra again. Yayyyyyyy


----------



## BoBoGuy (Feb 21, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-2-21
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 7.21
worst: 18.54

mean of 3
current: 11.44 (σ = 2.48)
best: 10.70 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 5
current: 11.92 (σ = 1.88)
best: 10.70 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 12
current: 11.91 (σ = 1.87)
best: 11.91 (σ = 1.87)

Average: 11.91 (σ = 1.87)
Mean: 12.07

Time List:
1. 13.03 B' R' L B' U' B L B' U' 
2. 12.30 B' U' B L' U L B U' R' 
3. 12.77 R' B' U R' L' U' B' L' R 
4. 7.21 B' R' U L' R' L' B' R L' 
5. 18.54 U' R' L' U R' U' R B' L' U' 
6. 12.35 U' B' R U L R' U R U 
7. 9.17 L R' U' R' L' U L B' 
8. 10.57 L' R' U' L' R L' B R 
9. 14.56 R' U R U B U' R U' B' 
10. 9.14 B U L B' L' U' R' L' 
11. 14.07 R U' R' B R' L R L U 
12. 11.13 R L B U' R B U R' L'

Skewb! Finally sub12!


----------



## kcl (Feb 21, 2014)

What in the world just happened.. Three sub 8's in 30 solves.. I swear good things only happen to me when I shut off my camera 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-21
solves/total: 30/30

single
best: 7.24
worst: 14.45

avg of 5
current: 10.15 (σ = 0.38)
best: 9.17 (σ = 1.71) Good, not PB

avg of 12
current: 9.92 (σ = 0.92)
best: 9.48 (σ = 1.06) PB by like .3 or something

Average: 9.92 (σ = 1.08) WAAAAT
Mean: 9.99



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 10.75 D2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 L F2 D' R' F2 U2 F U F2 L2 
2. 9.22 D B2 D R L B L U2 F B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L 
3. 12.32 D R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F L2 D' B2 D2 B' D2 L F' 
4. 8.87 R U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 L2 F' U' B F' U B2 D F L R D 
5. 9.23 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L R' B' U2 R2 D' L' R2 F 
6. 11.33 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R B' F' D B2 R F2 D U2 R'  
7. 9.08 D2 B' R B' U F R U' B L' D' B2 U D2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 
8. 9.68 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R B L D B2 U R' B2 U2 B2 
9. 9.42 D B2 L' F U B2 R' D B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D F2 D 
10. 8.88 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' R B2 D L D' F2 R F' D U' 
11. 9.67 B2 D L2 D U2 R2 D' F2 U2 B U2 B' L' B2 U2 B' R F L U2 
12. 9.49 L U R F' L2 U' B2 R U F L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' 
13. 7.24 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 R' F2 L U2 L2 F2 U' R F L' D' B2 L F2 R2 F 
14. 10.69 L' D2 L B' D' F L2 U2 R' D' R2 D2 F D2 L2 B L2 F' D2 B2 
15. 11.32 R2 U2 L D2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B R U F' R' F' L2 F' 
16. 7.33 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R B' L' B' U' F' R U2 F2 D2 
17. 11.09 B2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 B F' R' D B' U F' D2 R' 
18. 14.45 R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B U R' B U' L R2 U2 B F2 
19. 7.76 L U D2 R F R2 L' D L' U' F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F L2 B 
20. 12.66 B L' U' R' B' U' L D2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D 
21. 8.72 L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L' U F U' L2 D2 R' B F' L' 
22. 9.02 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U R U L' D U R U' B' D' F 
23. 11.50 F2 B R2 F' U' R L2 U' F L F2 D B2 U' F2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 
24. 9.65 R F2 U2 R' F U' B D2 L' U L2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' D' L2 
25. 10.40 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L U2 L B2 R2 U' R' D' B R2 D2 L' R' F' D' 
26. 10.74 R B2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' R' U' R' D B U' B2 D' B2 F D 
27. 10.48 F2 R F2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 F R2 F D' R B2 U L' U2 F2 
28. 10.25 R' B D2 R L2 D' B U' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 
29. 9.74 F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 L2 D' B2 R' B' D' F2 
30. 8.69 L F R L' F2 B R' L2 F D L2 D R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U F2


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2014)

11.56 avg 5 from last night. On cam. Might have over inspected, but still good.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 21, 2014)

meh I'm going to take a break from pyra for a bit
Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-21
solves/total: 534/534

single
best: 1.62
worst: 12.03

mean of 3
current: 5.07 (σ = 0.83)
best: 3.42 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 5
current: 5.59 (σ = 0.68)
best: 3.51 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 12
current: 5.46 (σ = 0.93)
best: 4.15 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 50
current: 5.58 (σ = 1.49)
best: 4.65 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 100
current: 5.16 (σ = 1.30)
best: 4.83 (σ = 1.15)

Average: 5.28 (σ = 1.34)
Mean: 5.38

Time List:
8.05+, 3.87, 6.76, 3.11, 4.65, 5.55, 4.31, 3.02, 9.35, 5.65, 4.71, 5.00, 5.91, 5.06, 5.84, 4.25, 5.51, 3.14, 3.58, 4.71, 3.87, 2.94, 4.33, 4.40, 4.53, 4.57, 6.21, 6.40, 3.19, 5.07, 4.88, 6.59+, 3.30, 3.78, 4.06, 4.54, 4.62, 7.09, 6.18, 3.25, 3.46, 4.29, 4.03, 3.09, 5.41, 7.01, 4.36, 5.22, 6.64, 4.92, 2.90, 4.49, 5.16, 4.52, 3.23, 4.20, 5.82, 4.38, 5.32, 4.53, 5.88, 4.57, 7.60, 6.60, 4.11, 3.55, 8.16, 4.67, 3.76, 5.36, 9.03, 4.69, 10.17, 7.36, 3.67, 4.93, 4.80, 3.80, 5.05, 5.09, 3.75, 4.97, 1.62, 4.90, 4.63, 6.82, 7.21, 8.31+, 2.91, 5.03, 4.67, 6.14, 5.60, 5.19, 4.58, 6.14, 6.66+, 7.93, 4.19, 2.58, 5.36, 2.66, 4.18, 5.49, 5.20, 3.11, 5.43, 5.34, 7.00, 5.98, 5.24+, 5.25, 4.16, 3.85, 7.69, 4.97, 6.14, 4.29, 4.75, 4.20, 4.12, 3.68, 4.21, 4.69, 4.50, 9.32, 6.22, 7.22, 4.30, 4.77, 5.01, 2.73, 7.90, 8.68+, 6.41, 4.00, 2.80, 7.63, 5.28, 7.36, 2.99, 5.48, 5.83, 8.04, 7.22, 3.27, 4.33, 4.42, 4.96, 4.68, 4.98, 6.93, 6.06, 7.06, 7.73, 8.16, 4.08, 3.16, 6.99, 3.03, 5.96, 2.38, 4.31, 5.24, 8.13, 6.60+, 3.20, 5.19, 4.27, 3.92, 3.80, 5.55, 6.20+, 7.05+, 4.90, 4.56, 6.20, 5.74, 4.61, 4.83, 5.21, 4.66, 3.83, 4.03, 4.57, 5.39, 4.77, 5.86, 3.93, 5.82, 7.66, 5.92, 6.37, 5.17, 4.96, 7.22, 6.41, 4.66, 8.03, 4.90, 9.11+, 6.96, 7.41, 6.97, 7.26, 9.33, 6.44, 4.53, 5.84, 5.69, 4.28, 8.94, 3.31, 5.09, 6.20, 5.23, 4.86, 3.48, 5.45, 3.81, 5.83, 6.69, 5.41, 6.76, 3.61, 5.86, 6.38, 6.02, 8.48, 3.74, 11.58, 3.28, 3.74, 3.95, 9.87, 5.37, 5.57, 3.46, 4.70, 5.40, 4.01, 4.62, 5.86, 4.69, 1.89, 5.69, 6.64, 5.00, 5.07, 6.97, 4.88, 5.26, 7.56, 3.08, 10.31, 5.08, 7.97, 5.54, 6.94, 3.10, 7.23, 6.38, 4.05, 7.45, 5.38, 3.95, 8.86, 3.85, 4.94, 6.08, 11.42, 5.17, 10.96, 4.12, 8.80, 6.43, 5.52, 4.20, 5.34, 3.16, 4.75, 3.44, 5.00, 6.07, 5.37, 4.64, 4.82, 3.24, 6.33, 6.33, 4.55, 9.40, 3.00, 5.24, 4.43, 6.50, 4.31, 3.49, 7.66, 5.30, 4.99, 5.63, 6.61+, 3.41, 5.19, 5.09, 3.94, 3.30, 6.25, 3.19, 4.94+, 5.75, 5.61, 10.98, 4.58, 4.92, 11.58, 9.05, 7.98, 7.75, 7.84, 4.61, 4.64, 7.62+, 6.65, 4.57, 5.25, 8.30, 5.00, 4.82, 7.05, 3.01, 5.05, 6.54, 3.16, 4.50, 11.51, 12.03, 4.70, 3.38, 6.77, 5.28, 8.84, 5.95, 6.16, 3.74, 6.41, 4.75, 8.66, 6.27, 6.43, 5.74, 6.38, 5.57, 3.65, 6.00, 4.85, 2.70, 4.45, 6.93, 3.73, 6.59, 7.44, 4.88, 4.00, 3.62, 2.66, 6.82+, 5.27, 5.29, 6.58+, 3.21, 4.71, 4.88, 6.17, 7.86, 6.50, 4.65, 4.05, 8.87, 2.70, 8.61, 6.42, 2.98, 3.92, 4.34, 4.84, 3.06, 5.98, 3.80, 6.10, 8.37, 3.67, 4.14, 4.00, 4.58, 9.86, 5.54, 5.86, 5.97, 4.58, 5.03, 6.99, 7.87, 5.70, 3.82, 4.83, 5.39, 7.09, 3.87, 4.35, 3.04, 5.74, 4.23, 3.73, 4.43, 6.68, 3.04, 7.41, 3.58, 4.23, 3.16, 5.49, 5.55, 5.41, 4.24, 2.57, 4.01, 3.73, 5.26, 4.12, 7.27, 8.82, 3.36, 2.15, 5.88, 3.26, 6.10, 7.33, 4.56, 4.38, 4.34, 4.56, 5.75, 4.67, 4.51, 6.26, 8.83, 3.10, 4.63, 4.85, 5.94, 4.03, 4.57, 4.63, 2.60, 6.70, 5.36, 4.59, 5.51, 4.35, 4.64, 5.18, 3.19, 3.17, 5.04, 3.92, 3.41, 5.51, 5.46, 6.89, 4.86, 5.50, 3.20, 4.53, 4.03, 3.12, 4.14, 4.81, 9.59, 3.55, 5.19, 5.90, 4.98, 6.88, 4.20, 4.83, 10.35, 10.90, 8.94, 2.40, 2.59, 6.20, 5.71, 5.43, 8.71, 3.42, 6.36, 3.07, 3.36, 4.65, 4.14, 5.91, 5.45, 5.21, 6.63, 5.80, 1.83, 9.79, 5.19, 4.74, 6.83, 9.64, 5.36, 7.34, 4.47, 3.79, 5.30, 4.61, 7.72, 5.50, 5.32, 4.80, 6.39, 7.20, 5.52, 6.25, 3.05, 3.90, 5.96, 6.58, 4.80, 6.00, 4.41


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 21, 2014)

PB 3x3 Ao5 could have had a pb ao12 if I didn't ruin the last few solves of the session. But hey I'm getting somewhere.
Average of 5: 13.80
1. 13.10 F2 L' R U2 R2 U' F2 L' U F' B U2 R F2 B D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B R L B F2 
2. (13.03) D' B2 U R U L R2 U2 D R2 L B2 R' D' U' L B D2 L R' U2 L' D2 B R' 
3. 14.81 L' R' F D L2 U B L' U D' R' B' R2 B U2 R' U' R U L' U2 F' D' L' F' 
4. (17.18) U' D R2 B' F D' R' B2 U2 D' B' R D' U2 F2 U2 D' R D2 L2 F' L R2 B F 
5. 13.49 B D' F L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' L D2 R' B D U' L2 B2 U B R U' L B2 R2 F'


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wtf What was the avg5?



8.2x... Counting 10 

Accomplishment: figured out this SICK 4x4 parity trick:

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' [parity] finish Tperm
Now there's only 1 case that I really hate (the inverse of the case this splves)


----------



## kcl (Feb 21, 2014)

Wut 6.97 on cam.. fullstep..

(6.97) B2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 D' U2 L' D F' D B R B' R2 B'

Saw first two pairs, last two were awful.. I think it could be much faster.


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 21, 2014)

PB pyra avg of 5 and 12 

Average of 5: 5.01
1. 5.61 R' L' U' L B U' B' l r b' u 
2. (6.88) B L' R B' L' R' B' r' u 
3. (3.27) R' U' L' U B' R b' 
4. 4.04 L B' U' L' U' B' U' B' r u 
5. 5.38 R' L R B L' B' U' l r' b u' 

Average of 12: 5.88
1. 5.28 L' U R L R' U' B R' l b 
2. 5.25 U R U' R' B R L' U b' 
3. 5.97 R' U B U' R' B L B' l' r b' 
4. 5.99 L R' U L' U B' R' B l' r' b' u' 
5. 5.61 B U L' R' U' R' B' R' r' u' 
6. 5.82 U R L' B' R' B' U' L U' l' r u' 
7. 7.30 L' B R' L U R' L' R l r b' u' 
8. 7.88 U L' B' U' R L' B' U' R b' 
9. (13.10) U' L' B U L' R' U' B l' r' b u 
10. 5.27 R' U' R L' U' B' U l' r b' 
11. (4.25) U B R U' R' U' B' U' u' 
12. 4.43 U' R' U B R U' B' L l' r


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 22, 2014)

1:10.64 Minx relay


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

9.78 miley ao5 on cam yay


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 22, 2014)

wtf. is this top 3?. Also, 6.55 ao5 and 7.96 ao50. ao100 was not too good...

Average of 12: 7.14
1. 7.58 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' R' F L' B R B' L D U L' 
2. 6.81 F2 R2 L F2 U2 D F D B2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 R' 
3. 6.55 R F U' L F2 R2 B' U R L2 U2 F' B R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 
4. 6.87 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 R U2 L' R' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' 
5. 8.42 F' U L' U2 F' R2 L D' F R B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U 
6. (5.34) B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R U' L R F2 D R F R B' 
7. 6.22 U2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2 L2 R B2 R2 U' L' B' D F U' R' U R' B' 
8. 7.32 U2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 F R' B L F R B D R2 B U' 
9. 7.12 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F' U' B F2 D' R2 B U L' 
10. 6.86 B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F' D L U2 R2 B2 F' U' L F R 
11. (8.63) F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D F D2 L B' R' D B2 F2 L U2 
12. 7.67 F' U2 R D' F U2 B2 U2 D L2 D2 F2 L B2 R U2 R' F2 B2


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf. is this top 3?. Also, 6.55 ao5 and 7.96 ao50. ao100 was not too good...
> 
> Average of 12: 7.14
> 1. 7.58 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' R' F L' B R B' L D U L'
> ...



u w0t m8t


----------



## bran (Feb 22, 2014)

Pb Average of 50: 10.41



Spoiler: Times



1. 8.95 D' R2 B2 R2 D U F2 U2 L2 F' U B' L' D F2 R U2 L' 
2. 10.69 D2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 R D' F2 L F' U' B2 R' B2 U2 B U 
3. 11.36 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U B' L' B' U R2 U2 F R D 
4. 9.16 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B' L' D B' D' R U' B2 D 
5. (12.37) L F2 L F' L' B R' L2 U' F' D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 
6. 12.16 L2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' L B' D' U' F' R' B U 
7. 10.58 U F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L' F D R D' B' D B2 L' R' 
8. (12.35) R' B' R D L' D' B L U' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 
9. 8.94 U2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 R U R U F R' D' F2 R' B' F2 
10. 10.10 R' F2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 U F' R2 D2 L U L2 D2 U2 
11. 10.22 B2 R D2 U2 R D2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 B D F R' D2 B2 L2 U 
12. 9.94 U D2 R' B2 U' R' U2 F B R' F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R 
13. 10.73 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' B R2 D L' B2 U' B D2 L' 
14. 11.08 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L' F L' B' F2 U' R2 F' D R' 
15. 11.15 L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U B2 F2 R B' D2 B D B' D2 U R 
16. 9.66 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 L' F2 R' B R' D' B' U F' 
17. 11.05 U' R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F' L' U B' F' L' D F2 L U2 
18. 10.58 F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L D U2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 F L' 
19. 11.60 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 B' F' L2 D' R' B D L U2 R2 F R2 F2 
20. 11.54 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R F R2 U R' U F' R' B U' 
21. 11.53 B R D2 L F' D2 L2 U' B R F2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' 
22. 11.03 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 R2 F L2 B' U L' D2 B F' L' F' D2 B2 D 
23. 11.07 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U' R' B2 L B' R' D2 B2 L2 D 
24. (14.34) F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' D B' L' D2 B L2 D F2 U' L2 
25. 10.64 D F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L D R' B' L F' R U2 L' F' U 
26. 9.70 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D B D' R' F L2 U' R 
27. 9.30 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 R' D R U2 B' D2 U2 B L' U' 
28. (8.65) D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F U' L2 F L' D' R D' L R' 
29. 9.60 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R U F R' B D2 B2 R2 U' R' 
30. 10.54 R2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' D2 R' F D B' L' R2 B' F 
31. 9.63 U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 L B U' R B L D U2 L' D 
32. 9.83 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R' F' L B D' L' F' R2 B D2 
33. 10.00 R' D2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 U' B L2 R2 D' L U' R D U 
34. 11.02 R2 U2 D' F D' R' B L' F2 D' L2 F2 B2 L F2 L U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
35. 10.26 U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F D2 L' U2 B' U2 B L2 
36. 11.26 L U2 B U B U B R L' F' U R2 D' B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' 
37. 9.98 D L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U F2 D F L' D' R' D U' 
38. 9.47 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R' B' R2 F' R2 U' F L' U' R2 D2 
39. 9.85 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' L B2 D2 U B' R B' L2 U' L 
40. 9.67 R F' B2 D L U R U2 F' D' R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F 
41. 10.33 D R2 F2 R U F L2 B L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 
42. 10.16 U L2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 R2 U R2 B' U L2 F U2 B' R' D U' F 
43. 10.65 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R F' D' R D2 U B' U' F2 L2 U2 R2 
44. 9.83 U2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 F D F' D F' L D' B' R F2 
45. (7.97) D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 D R2 D L' B2 D' R U2 
46. 11.41 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' R2 D' L' U2 F R' B2 R' 
47. 11.02 F' D R2 B' U' F R F' B2 L F' R2 F L2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
48. (7.96) R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 B' L' U2 L F' U2 F' U' L U2 
49. 10.96 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 B' U' B2 F D U2 L' B U' R' 
50. 9.68 L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B U2 L D F2 L R2 D R' U



Edit: Rolled the first 20 or so solves
Average of 50: 10.31



Spoiler: times



1. 11.07 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U' R' B2 L B' R' D2 B2 L2 D 
2. (14.34) F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' D B' L' D2 B L2 D F2 U' L2 
3. 10.64 D F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L D R' B' L F' R U2 L' F' U 
4. 9.70 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D B D' R' F L2 U' R 
5. 9.30 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 R' D R U2 B' D2 U2 B L' U' 
6. 8.65 D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F U' L2 F L' D' R D' L R' 
7. 9.60 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R U F R' B D2 B2 R2 U' R' 
8. 10.54 R2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' D2 R' F D B' L' R2 B' F 
9. 9.63 U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 L B U' R B L D U2 L' D 
10. 9.83 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R' F' L B D' L' F' R2 B D2 
11. 10.00 R' D2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 U' B L2 R2 D' L U' R D U 
12. 11.02 R2 U2 D' F D' R' B L' F2 D' L2 F2 B2 L F2 L U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
13. 10.26 U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F D2 L' U2 B' U2 B L2 
14. 11.26 L U2 B U B U B R L' F' U R2 D' B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' 
15. 9.98 D L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U F2 D F L' D' R' D U' 
16. 9.47 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R' B' R2 F' R2 U' F L' U' R2 D2 
17. 9.85 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' L B2 D2 U B' R B' L2 U' L 
18. 9.67 R F' B2 D L U R U2 F' D' R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F 
19. 10.33 D R2 F2 R U F L2 B L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 
20. 10.16 U L2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 R2 U R2 B' U L2 F U2 B' R' D U' F 
21. 10.65 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R F' D' R D2 U B' U' F2 L2 U2 R2 
22. 9.83 U2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 F D F' D F' L D' B' R F2 
23. (7.97) D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 D R2 D L' B2 D' R U2 
24. 11.41 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' R2 D' L' U2 F R' B2 R' 
25. 11.02 F' D R2 B' U' F R F' B2 L F' R2 F L2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
26. (7.96) R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 B' L' U2 L F' U2 F' U' L U2 
27. 10.96 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 B' U' B2 F D U2 L' B U' R' 
28. 9.68 L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B U2 L D F2 L R2 D R' U 
29. (14.24) U' B R' D2 B D F' R2 L B' U2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 L' B2 R2 
30. 11.67 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D' L2 B2 U' L B R D2 U' 
31. 9.91 F2 R D' R2 L2 U' L' D R' B' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 
32. 13.45 L' F R2 B' L B2 D' R L2 B R D2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R 
33. 9.95 L B' D R' U' L D2 L U R2 B R2 D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' 
34. 11.74 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 U2 F' L' U R' D U' F U2 L2 
35. 12.22 L B2 R' U2 F2 L D2 U2 R' B2 R2 F' L2 D' R F' D2 R B R 
36. 9.69 D2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L' R2 F2 L B D L F2 R B' D' F' R' D2 
37. 9.72 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 B L' U R' B' R2 B F2 D2 L R2 
38. 8.62 D F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 L F' U' F2 D B2 D2 L U2 B 
39. (8.52) B2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 D L B2 F2 D R F' L R' D R' 
40. 12.60 L2 B2 R U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F L2 F2 R' D' 
41. 9.42 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U' L2 U' L' B' L B' L U B R' B2 F' 
42. 9.46 D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F U L' B2 R' B D U R2 F' U2 
43. (14.62) L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L D' F' L2 R' D2 L' U' F' U' 
44. 8.93 R' D2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' D F L2 D2 F L2 D B2 U 
45. 10.57 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 L2 D' U2 B R2 U2 L R' U' L2 R2 
46. 9.92 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 F R D2 B2 L' B' D' F R F 
47. 9.92 U B D R2 B' U' D R D L' F2 R2 B R2 F D2 R2 B D2 F2 
48. 10.16 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B L D' R F' L' D' L2 B F 
49. 11.75 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 L2 F' U F L' F U2 R' D L D2 
50. 9.61 F' D' R2 U' B2 U D B L' U2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F D2 L2


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 22, 2014)

^Nice.
1:49 Mega solve.
28 F2L, EPLL skip and only 3 corners to comm.

Super fast F2L and lucky LL yet only 12s faster than pb. The rest of the solve must've sucked without me noticing.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 22, 2014)

First sub WR solve ever. 2x2 single. Time: 0.48 Solution: U2. Lawl. This is not an accomplishment.


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 22, 2014)

7.39 official clock average.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 22, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 7.39 official clock average.



From 34th to 8th, congrats.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 22, 2014)

19.09 official square-1 average with a counting 24 (that had a pop). Also, 5.06 pyra NR average that was really fail, had lock ups everwhere.


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 22, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> From 34th to 8th, congrats.



Thank you.


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 22, 2014)

1:00.15 Official Megaminx avg


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> 1:00.15 Official Megaminx avg



Sick!


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 22, 2014)

Smashed all my megaminx PBs 

2:40.78 single (from 3:49 or something lol)
3:17.01 average of 5
3:26.58 average of 12

I've done 38 (I think) solves today, which is way more than I've ever done in a day before.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 7.39 official clock average.



Nice!
I got 7.66 in round 1... Two fails >.<


----------



## xlmmaarten (Feb 22, 2014)

*My PB's*

*Puzzle:* _single/mean3/avg5/avg12/mean100_

*3x3:* _31.09/35.80/39.06/41.81/45.00_

F2L, 2-Look OLL and 2-Look PLL(+4 pll's)
I suck xD


----------



## Youcuber2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.24
1. (8.78) F' U F U F2 B' L' U2 L' F D2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F 
2. 9.22 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R U' L' U' R' D U' F' R2 U2 
3. (11.56) B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 L U2 F2 D' F D B2 L2 R' U' 
4. 10.37 F' D' B2 U' L' U' L B U R2 U2 D2 B R2 U2 D2 B R2 U2 
5. 11.13 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 B' R D' L2 D' U' B2 F R D2 

Getting close to sub 10!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tied OH PB avg5 with 54.5mm Weilong I got today, nice cube for 2H, hope it will be as good as my f/s when I break it in (which I don't think is happening anytime soon).

avg5: 16.72
Best: 13.00
Worst: 18.65

1. 13.00 F U2 F2 U' L U2 F' U F L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 [OLL Skip U perm]
2. 14.25 B' R' U F2 D2 F R' B D R' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B' R2 L2 [PLL Skip]
3. 18.65 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 R' D B2 F R B F R2 B2 L
4. 17.96 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 L' B2 U' L2 U F R' U' L F' D'
5. 17.96 R' U2 R' U' F' L F2 U R' F' R2 B2 U2 F U2 F D2 B U2 D2


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 22, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice!
> I got 7.66 in round 1... Two fails >.<



Thx. WR in final pls.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 22, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-22
avg of 5: 1:38.14

Time List:
1. (1:36.46) R2 D' Uw' U Rw2 Uw' Dw2 R2 L' B' Fw Dw2 Uw' L Uw2 L' Bw U Bw B' U2 Uw2 Dw' L' Fw' F' Rw U' Rw' U L Fw2 Bw B2 U' Bw2 R U2 D' F' Rw' R2 B Lw' D2 Bw2 F2 Rw' F Rw F B Dw R2 Uw F Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 
2. 1:37.13 L F2 R' Uw2 L R Lw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Uw Bw2 Rw Dw B' U Dw Fw2 F2 R' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 F Rw2 B Uw2 Fw Uw2 B' Dw2 Bw2 F Uw' L2 Uw R2 Rw Uw' D L Rw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw F Fw2 Dw2 Fw F' Dw F L R' Uw' U L' D2 B' 
3. (1:45.22) F Uw' Rw2 F2 L' B Fw Uw2 Lw' U' Uw2 Lw2 Bw D2 B F' Fw2 Uw Lw' U Lw' Fw Dw' Bw' Dw L Rw2 R2 B2 U' Bw2 Lw2 B' L' Lw' Fw Dw2 Bw' U2 Dw F2 Rw2 R U2 R2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw Uw Dw U' F2 L' Rw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 B Fw2 
4. 1:39.62 Bw2 Lw2 Uw Rw2 U F2 R B' U F2 D' Rw' Bw' Uw' B2 R L2 D2 Dw2 Fw Lw' U R2 B D' U B2 Dw2 Uw D2 R2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Dw' D' Fw B' U Rw2 R Uw2 Bw Uw' Dw' U2 Rw2 D' Lw Rw R2 D Fw' Uw' Lw Uw2 Bw Uw2 Rw Bw 
5. 1:37.66 R' Bw' U Uw2 Rw2 F Bw L2 Bw2 F Rw F2 Lw2 U2 Lw' D2 Lw F2 Lw2 D' B2 R F D2 F Uw2 Dw2 R L' U2 Uw R' Bw' U2 Dw L2 B F D' L R D Uw Dw' Fw2 D B' D2 Bw2 Lw Rw2 Bw L2 R' U' Dw' Bw Dw2 R2 U'

Finally sub 1:40


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 22, 2014)

2x2 PBs/on cam PBs today

1.331 PB ao5 + YouTube UWR. Video soon!

*1.757 ao12 on cam PB.* counting 2.51 and 2.09 *facepalm*. Pretty sure no over-inspection this time, so I better get this up to beat my stupid DNF 1.775 thing.

_Also, 1.912 PB ao50 by just .002_ (24-73)
1.975 PB ao100 by .001 
lol



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-22
avg of 100: 1.975

Time List:
*1. 1.378 R2 F' U R2 F R' U' R' U' 
2. (1.336) R' U2 F' U' R' F2 U' F R U' 
3. (1.279) R U R2 U' R F' U F2 R2 
4. 1.773 U2 F U' R' U R U' R U 
5. (1.155) R' F2 U R' F U F' R2 U 
6. 1.927 R F U' R F2 U' R' F R' U' 
7. (4.022) F' U' F2 R U F2 R' U' 
8. 1.468 U' F U F' U2 F' R' F R' 
9. 2.514 R' F U' R' F R2 U' R' F' 
10. 1.952 F R U' F U2 F' R U' R' F 
11. 1.849 R2 F' U R2 U F2 U' F R 
12. 2.096 U F2 R2 F U2 F2 R F' U2 *
13. (4.576) R' F2 R' U2 F U2 F' U' 
14. 2.014 R' F' R' U' R U' R F2 R 
15. 2.103 R' U2 R F' R U' R2 F2 U2 
16. 2.578 F2 R2 F' R U F' U2 F' U 
17. 1.928 F' U R' F U' R U' R U' 
18. 1.563 R' U2 F' R' U' F2 R U' R' U' 
19. 2.787 U' F2 U' R F' R2 U' R2 U2 
20. 1.997 U2 F' U F2 U' F2 U F2 R' 
21. 1.395 F U2 F' U R' U R' F' R2 
22. 3.318 F R U2 R' F2 U' R F2 U2 
23. 1.552 R2 F R2 F2 R' U F' U' 
_24. 1.560 R U' F2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' 
25. 1.651 R2 U' F' U2 R F U2 F U' 
26. 1.526 R F2 U R2 F' U R' U2 F 
27. 1.567 F2 U' R U2 R F U R F U' 
28. 2.156 F' U' F U' R F' R2 U2 F' 
29. 2.130 U R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 
30. 1.896 R2 U2 R F2 R U R2 F' R U 
31. 2.003 R2 U2 R' F R' F U R U' 
32. 2.011 F R2 F R2 U F U2 R' U 
33. 1.529 U R' F2 U' F U' F2 R2 U' 
34. 2.043 R2 U' F U F2 U R2 U R 
35. 1.571 U2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 
36. 2.168 F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 
37. 2.536 R F2 R U2 F' R F2 R F U' 
38. 2.043 R2 U' R U' F R U R 
39. 1.782 F' R2 F' R2 U' F' R2 F2 U 
40. 1.522 R U' R F R F2 R2 U' R' 
41. 2.963 F R F' U2 F U2 R F 
42. 1.565 F' U2 F' U' F U2 R2 F2 
43. 2.756 U2 R F2 R F2 U' F' U' 
44. 1.464 F' U' F2 U R' U2 F U2 
45. 1.796 R2 F2 R' U' F' R2 U R' 
46. (3.382) R' F U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 
47. 1.547 F' U F U' F U2 R F' R' 
48. 2.495 R U' F2 R U F2 U R2 U2 
49. 1.721 R' F2 R' F R' U' F2 R2 
50. 1.760 F U' F R' U R F2 U' R' 
51. 3.056 U F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R2 
52. 1.425 F2 U' F2 R2 U F' U F2 R' U' 
53. 1.830 F2 R2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 
54. 2.478 R U2 F R2 F R' U' R' U2 
55. 1.650 F U' R U2 R2 F2 R' 
56. 1.727 F2 R F2 U' F2 R' U R2 U 
57. 1.870 F U' F2 R2 U' R2 U R 
58. 2.519 U F2 R' F' R2 U F2 U R U' 
59. 2.488 U' F U2 R' F R F2 U' F' 
60. 1.587 F U2 F U' F U' R F2 R2 
61. 1.817 U' F2 U2 F' R F' R F 
62. 1.923 R2 U F2 U F R U R2 U2 
63. 1.814 U F2 R2 F U2 F U' R' 
64. 1.559 F U' F2 U2 F' R U' R2 U 
65. 2.142 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R' F U 
66. 2.295 R U R2 U' R F' R F' R' 
67. 1.583 R U' F2 R F R2 F2 U2 R' 
68. 1.421 U F U2 R' U' R U' R U' 
69. 2.571 U R' U2 R' F2 R U' F R2 
70. 1.757 F' U2 R2 U F R' U R2 F2 
71. 1.843 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R F U2 
72. 1.897 R U2 R F U R F2 U R2 
73. 1.396 U F R' U R' F U R' F _
74. 2.689 F2 R2 U2 R F U' R2 
75. 1.688 U2 R U F2 U R U2 R2 U' 
76. 1.763 F R2 F2 R' F U' F R 
77. 1.635 F R F2 U' R2 U' R U' R' 
78. 1.427 F R F2 R F2 R' U' F U' 
79. 2.327 R2 F2 R F2 R U' R2 F' U 
80. 2.278 F2 U' R' U2 F U2 F' R F U' 
81. 1.743 F R' F2 U' F' R2 U R' F U' 
82. (4.496) F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F U R2 
83. 1.737 F' R U2 R F R2 U' F' R' 
84. 2.292 R' U' F R' F U' F R2 U2 
85. 2.368 F R' U F2 R' F R' F2 R' 
86. 2.391 R' U R2 U' R F2 U' R' F2 
87. 2.110 U' R U F' U R' U' R2 U' 
88. 1.627 F' R' F2 U R' U R2 F U' 
89. 2.289 U2 R F2 R' U R2 U' F 
90. 2.421 F U R' F2 R F2 R F' U' 
91. (0.827) F R' F2 U F U' F' 
92. 1.890 F U' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 R' U2 
93. 2.863 R F R2 F R2 U' R F' U 
94. 2.401 F R2 U2 R F' U2 R F R' U' 
95. (3.693) U R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U R' 
96. 1.424 R U' R2 U' F2 R F' R F' U' 
97. (1.351) U' R F' U F' R2 F U' F U' 
98. 2.179 F U' F U F' R U F' R' 
99. 1.820 F2 U2 F' U R' U2 F2 
100. 1.754 U' R2 U' R2 U' F U F2 U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

Sub-9 3x3 avg12 on video... twice!

Aaand I messed up the rolling
7.94, 10.63, 7.63, 7.79, 9.10, 8.53, 7.68, (6.87), 8.07, 8.44, (23.65), 9.52 = *8.53*

23 should have been a 7 or low 8


----------



## xlmmaarten (Feb 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Sub-9 3x3 avg12 on video... twice!
> 
> Aaand I messed up the rolling
> 7.94, 10.63, 7.63, 7.79, 9.10, 8.53, 7.68, (6.87), 8.07, 8.44, (23.65), 9.52 = *8.53*
> ...



Wow I'm soo jealous, never gonna get these times in my life


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

xlmmaarten said:


> Wow I'm soo jealous, never gonna get these times in my life



You never know!


----------



## xlmmaarten (Feb 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> You never know!



Little chance that it's gonna happen, but it's true, you never know


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 22, 2014)

Why am I doing clock?????

_PB Mean of 3: 10.147 (σ=0.69)_
PB Average of 5: 10.602 (σ=0.65)
*PB Average of 12: 10.825 (σ=0.45)*
PB Average of 25: 11.219 (σ = 1.16)
DNF ao50 because I got 45/50 solves 



Spoiler: Times



1. (9.621) (3, -3) / (-3, -5) / (-4, 4) / (6, -2) / (1) / (-4) / (-2) / (6) / (1) / (-2) / Uddd 
2. 13.523 (4, 2) / (2, 3) / (-4, -3) / (1, -3) / (0) / (-3) / (-4) / (1) / (6) / (-1) / Uddd 
3. 10.349 (5, 5) / (5, 5) / (0, 6) / (-2, -4) / (5) / (4) / (6) / (5) / (-3) / (5) / Uddd 
4. 11.641 (-4, 4) / (-5, -4) / (0, 2) / (-3, 5) / (2) / (-5) / (-4) / (-2) / (-3) / (-2) / UUUU 
5. 11.737 (4, -3) / (-3, 6) / (-5, -3) / (5, -4) / (3) / (6) / (6) / (5) / (0) / (6) / UdUd 
_6. 10.941 (5, -5) / (-2, 6) / (2, -2) / (-5, -1) / (-1) / (4) / (5) / (-1) / (6) / (-1) / dUdU 
7. (9.759) (1, -3) / (0, 0) / (5, 2) / (-5, -2) / (1) / (-4) / (-2) / (6) / (1) / (-2) / dddd 
8. (9.742) (0, 2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 5) / (4) / (-1) / (2) / (-2) / (-2) / (1) / dddU _
9. 17.456 (-5, 5) / (1, 2) / (-5, -3) / (2, 6) / (0) / (6) / (6) / (-4) / (6) / (-4) / dddd 
10. 14.261 (6, -5) / (6, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-1, -3) / (5) / (5) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / (-2) / UUUU 
11. 11.677 (1, -1) / (0, 2) / (2, -3) / (-4, -2) / (4) / (-5) / (-2) / (5) / (4) / (0) / UUdU 
12. 10.149 (4, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 2) / (4, 2) / (-5) / (-4) / (-2) / (4) / (-4) / (3) / UUUU 
13. 11.888 (-2, 3) / (-4, -5) / (2, 5) / (-2, -1) / (5) / (-3) / (3) / (-4) / (3) / (-2) / UddU 
14. 14.158 (6, 5) / (3, -2) / (-1, 3) / (2, -4) / (3) / (0) / (0) / (-1) / (0) / (3) / dddU 
*15. 10.880 (1, 0) / (4, 2) / (3, -4) / (-1, 0) / (4) / (-1) / (4) / (1) / (1) / (4) / dUdd 
16. 11.012 (2, 0) / (1, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4) / (-5) / (4) / (4) / (-5) / (1) / dddd 
17. 10.249 (-5, 6) / (-5, -5) / (1, 0) / (3, 6) / (-2) / (4) / (2) / (0) / (3) / (-2) / Uddd 
18. 11.347 (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, 2) / (5, -1) / (0) / (0) / (-1) / (-5) / (6) / (-3) / dUUd 
19. 10.002 (-2, 0) / (6, 2) / (4, 0) / (-2, 6) / (6) / (-1) / (6) / (2) / (6) / (-4) / dddU 
20. 12.851 (-5, 4) / (6, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-5, -1) / (6) / (-2) / (2) / (2) / (-4) / (-3) / UUUU 
21. 10.209 (1, 3) / (-5, 4) / (4, 2) / (-2, -5) / (5) / (-4) / (6) / (0) / (-3) / (3) / dUdU 
22. 10.505 (-2, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -2) / (2, -4) / (-4) / (-1) / (1) / (0) / (6) / (-5) / dddU 
23. 11.390 (2, 0) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3) / (6) / (5) / (5) / (3) / (-3) / Uddd 
24. 10.444 (4, -4) / (2, -2) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -5) / (4) / (-3) / (-3) / (-5) / (5) / (-5) / UUdd 
25. 10.893 (4, 3) / (-3, -2) / (-1, 1) / (3, -5) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / (5) / (6) / (-2) / dddU

26. 11.325 (1, -2) / (4, 6) / (-4, -4) / (5, -4) / (-2) / (4) / (1) / (3) / (-3) / (0) / UUUd (last of ao12, after ao25)*



Nice consistency. Stackmat btw.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Thx. WR in final pls.



Lol. 7.8 avg. 3 8s and 2 6s. Saw two peopke get 5 on the second scramble, bricked it and got like 6.5x. Choked on like all but the last solve


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 22, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Lol. 7.8 avg. 3 8s and 2 6s. Saw two peopke get 5 on the second scramble, bricked it and got like 6.5x. Choked on like all but the last solve



Ryan pls... I thought you were faster than I am.


----------



## qaz (Feb 23, 2014)

all official events relay in 1:17:46.17

kept failing 5bld and it took me like 8 attempts, and when i finally got a success it was slow... oh well


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2014)

1:48.13 Mega single. 2:09 ao5.
Done about 25 Mega solves now, my dayan is getting better and better. (25 dayan solves, had a QJ a few years ago but never competed cos sup 4)


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Ryan pls... I thought you were faster than I am.



I just fail at official solves apparently - I got a 7.1x ao12 just before the final :s
Gonna try the scrambles again at home - they gave Evan a WR average so they must be pretty good


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2014)

2:12.85 mo25
2:03.39 ao5
2:07.86 ao12
1:48.13 single
K I'm done, that's a lot of megjaminx

I want 4th in Oceania at Shepparton for sum of ranks, so that's sub 1:40. Hmm


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 23, 2014)

Neil morales 9.30 official OH single NAR. Didn't realize he was that fast.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Neil morales 9.30 official OH single NAR. Didn't realize he was that fast.



It's apparently his overall PB


----------



## kcl (Feb 23, 2014)

ottozing said:


> It's apparently his overall PB



Wtf.. His previous official PB was 11.x right?


----------



## natezach728 (Feb 23, 2014)

ottozing said:


> It's apparently his overall PB



It is. I was filming for him


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Feb 23, 2014)

Didn't practiced clock and got 6.53 SAR single xD , shame i DNFed the avg , was expecting 7s for avg.. Need a new clock too, mine is broken :/

Also Got 32.71 4x4 single (Colombian NR) , and got my first sub9 on 3x3 with 8.94 full step .

Colombian NR for OH with 18.60 ( 16 , 29 , 16 , 20 , 17) counting 20...

Messed up lots of solves and avgs and got about 10 +2s , still a decent balance today .


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 23, 2014)

4:15.76 6x6 single. Double parity lol. PB as far as I know. Really smooth edge pairing.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2014)

1:45.31
43 solves in a day, 3 sittings though.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 23, 2014)

Sub-10 3x3 single: Not sure if Lucky, it was a bit of a blur. I'm still shocked.
1. 9.61 F' D2 F2 R2 L2 D B U B2 D B2 F' R2 D B L U2 R L2 F' B' D2 L2 D' L


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 23, 2014)

6.87 official 3x3 single


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sajwo, Wojciech Knott and Jakub Wojtaszewski did 6 on same scramble in semi-finals at ŚLS Gliwice, only Jakub made finals


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> Sajwo, Wojciech Knott and Jakub Wojtaszewski did 6 on same scramble in semi-finals at ŚLS Gliwice, only Jakub made finals



Sounds like a nice scramble  Would love to see it :3


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 23, 2014)

LL skip. Propably <40 moves


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 23, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Sounds like a nice scramble  Would love to see it :3



R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' F' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L R' F U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2014)

Found this on white while messing around



Spoiler



x2 y D F' R' L2 D2
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U L' U' L
y U2 R U' R'
y R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R'
U


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh yeah I got a 10.66 3x3 average (8.65 single) and 10.25 skoob average (7.68 single) at caltech.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 23, 2014)

At a comp, I got a sub 20 average!
Also, I think I broke the barrier at the comp.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 23, 2014)

14.14 3x3 PB Average of 12.

Edit: Few Solves Later:
Average of 12 - 13.65
Average of 5 - 12.65 Sub 13!
Also, 3 sub 10.5s.

Edit 2:
14.55 3x3 PB mean of 100.
22.47 OH average of 12.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.801
1. 7.176 F' L2 D2 B2 F D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L' U' F2 R D2 R2 F L' B' 
2. 8.924 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 B U2 F L2 F2 U B2 L B D2 F' L R' D' F' 
3. (7.095) U' L2 B' U' F' L' D L U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U F2 B2 U' F2 
4. 7.304 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F R' F L' D' B2 U R2 B2 D' 
5. (9.652) L D2 B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 F' R' B' U' R F2 U L D2 R2 

decent


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 23, 2014)

5x5 average of 5 : 1:14.57

1:13.44, 1:15.33, 1:12.82, 1:16.99, 1:14.95


----------



## Lid (Feb 23, 2014)

4x4 a12 : *1:07.48*

1:10.13, 1:00.16, 1:13.13, 1:09.51, 1:11.33, 1:08.43, 1:03.99, (1:14.79), (56.41), 1:08.50, 58.89, 1:10.69

First PB with the AoSu


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2014)

1.58 2x2 NR single


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2014)

More official PBs:

4.13 Pyra average with 2.80 single (yay sub Kim)
3.94 2x2 fail average (times were 2, 2, 2, 5, 6)
12.58 3x3 average, 10.77 single
47.60 4x4 average
1:52.44 5x5 average
30.65 OH fail average, 25.84 single
9.65 Skewb NR average, 7.36 NR single
1:46.90 Feet NR single with 2:55 mean that had a counting 4:38 (lol fail)
35 FMC

Other than the clock and megaminx fails, I think this is my first comp where I did quite well.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> More official PBs:
> 
> 4.13 Pyra average with 2.80 single (yay sub Kim)
> 3.94 2x2 fail average (times were 2, 2, 2, 5, 6)
> ...



All rounder


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 4.13 Pyra average with 2.80 single (yay sub Kim)



Haha, both your pyra times are just slower than mine


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Haha, both your pyra times are just slower than mine



lol, I guess it isn't too bad for not practicing beforehand


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 23, 2014)

I have created a cuber. My niece now had a PB (unverified) of 1:13 after 2 weeks on beginner's method. Her finger technique is horrible as she grabs the whole face for each turn and she had a lot of DNFs due to errors but she's got great potential. She's 8.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 23, 2014)

Sls Gliwice
6.10 mean of podium in skewb


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2014)

11.45, (9.11), 12.39, 15.00, 12.05, 11.59, 11.69, 12.93, (17.00), 11.16, 11.40, 12.30 = *12.20* OH avg12 on cam

Youtube UWR


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 23, 2014)

Pyraminx 

number of times: 300/300
best time: 3.21
worst time: 20.87

current avg5: 8.50 (σ = 1.91)
best avg5: 5.05 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 8.38 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 5.60 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 7.80 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 7.23 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 7.62 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 7.65


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 23, 2014)

.907 Z Perm… so many close .8xx's.

M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> More official PBs:
> 
> 4.13 Pyra average with 2.80 single (yay sub Kim)



GJ!



Spoiler



dropping me out of the top25 :'(



E:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3kK5KZ20WY

will make thread once I get time to


----------



## imvelox (Feb 23, 2014)

number of times: 182/182
best time: 3:14.44
worst time: 4:42.93

current mo3: 3:25.62 (σ = 9.76)
best mo3: 3:23.07 (σ = 8.29)

current avg5: 3:28.25 (σ = 3.90)
best avg5: 3:27.85 (σ = 7.29)

current avg12: 3:28.41 (σ = 5.73)
best avg12: 3:28.41 (σ = 5.73)

current avg50: 3:33.68 (σ = 4.87)
best avg50: 3:33.68 (σ = 4.87)

current avg100: 3:38.64 (σ = 6.98)
best avg100: 3:38.64 (σ = 6.98)

session avg: 3:52.49 (σ = 16.72)
session mean: 3:53.32

New 7x7 PBs

(I started the average like 2-3 months an
go, the first times were sup4:30, but now I'm averaging sub3:30/3:30)


----------



## Speeedcuber (Feb 23, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.56
worst time: 11.25

best avg5: 7.61 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 8.44 (σ = 0.95)
*best avg50: 8.76 (σ = 0.82))*
*best avg100: 8.87 (σ = 0.70)*

session avg: 8.87 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 8.84

8.22, 8.96, 9.11, 8.41, 9.25, 9.84, 8.37, 9.45, 8.44, 9.50, 8.28, 9.58, 8.83, 9.43, 7.46, 8.96, 9.42, 8.66, 6.79, 9.04, 8.45, 9.24, 8.43, 8.50, 8.11, 9.68, 10.25, 7.97, 7.51, 8.72, 10.05, 9.57, 9.98, 8.92, 7.66, 7.85, 9.46, 8.97, 7.19, 9.43, 10.10, 8.76, 9.98, 7.88, 8.42, 5.56, 7.98, 6.96, 8.85, 10.03, 8.47, 9.09, 9.39, 11.25, 7.48, 9.37, 8.58, 8.35, 8.88, 8.66, 9.68, 10.17, 9.93, 7.08, 8.51, 8.98, 7.67, 8.75, 9.66, 8.80, 9.48, 10.49, 9.62, 9.43, 8.39, 9.47, 8.85, 9.39, 9.11, 9.39, 8.12, 8.63, 9.29, 8.60, 8.24, 9.03, 8.45, 10.01, 8.57, 10.19, 7.42, 9.05, 7.93, 8.77, 9.87, 9.58, 8.57, 9.58, 7.85, 7.43


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 23, 2014)

wat skoob

7.60 avg12, *5.73 avg5*

1. 6.85 R' B' R U' R' L' B R' L 
2. 5.33 R' B L U' R' U' L' U' 
*3. 3.76 U L U B U' R L U R' 
4. 7.48 U R B L' B R' L R U 
5. 5.94 L R L' B U' B' L' U L' 
6. 11.95 U' R' L R' U B R L' U' 
7. (3.66) L' B' U' R' B' L U' L *
8. 9.56 B' L B U B' L R B L' 
9. 6.28 R B U' B' U' R L' R' 
10. (14.08) L B L' U L' R B U L' 
11. 10.81 R L' U' B' U B U' L 
12. 8.07 R B R U B' R' B' L' U


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 4.13 Pyra average with 2.80 single (yay sub Kim)



Nice job!

I have a 3.74 and 4.06 average in comp yet you, Kim and Antoine all have better singles than me D:<

Got this average filmed?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 23, 2014)

1.03 2x2 single at minx open


----------



## TDM (Feb 23, 2014)

42.13 PLL time attack


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 23, 2014)

18.85 avg5 at caltech. 

Single: 17.13:


Spoiler



x2 y L2 U2 L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' D' L' D R2 U2 R2 B R2

y'
R L y' U2 R' F D2 //(6/6) cross (2.50/2.50) 
L U L' U L U' L' //(7/13) F2L 1 (2.37/4.87) 
U R U' R' y R U R' //(7/20) F2L 2 (2.13/7.00)
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //(8/28) F2L 3 (1.90/8.90) 
L' U' L //(3/31) F2L 4 (.63/9.53) 
U' f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' //(13/44) OLL (3.19/12.72) 
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 //(16/60) PLL (4.41/17.13)

Cross: 14.6% 2.40 TPS
F2L(pairs only): 41% 3.56 TPS
F2L 1/2/3/4: 2.95/3.29/4.21/4.76 TPS
F2L(All): 56% 3.25 TPS
OLL: 18.6 % 4.01 TPS 
PLL: 25.4% 3.63 TPS
LL: 44% 3.82 TPS
Total: 100% 3.5 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I have a 3.74 and 4.06 average in comp yet you, Kim and Antoine all have better singles than me D:<
> 
> Got this average filmed?



Thanks! And yup it's filmed, I'll upload it later.

Edit: Cool I'm currently first in Malaysia for sum of ranks (single and average)


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 23, 2014)

Average of 5: 29.59
1. (27.92) Fw' B2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L Fw Rw F' Uw U F2 D2 U L2 R' B' F2 U2 Fw2 R2 L' U B' F2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 U2 D F2 Uw B Uw' Rw R' Fw2 
2. 28.14 Fw' L Fw2 B2 F Rw Fw Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw R U Uw Fw' Rw2 R' L2 Uw D2 F L2 Fw2 U' B R Fw Uw' Rw Fw' B2 Uw D2 R2 B2 L' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' 
3. (32.34) R' B Rw R' D R2 Fw' B2 R' Fw U2 D Uw L Uw' B2 Fw' L Uw F U2 R B2 Fw' D' F' Uw Fw2 B2 Uw Rw D R' U2 R' U' F2 Rw B D 
4. 29.63 Rw' L' D' Uw' Rw' L' U' L' B D2 L' D' Uw R2 L2 D' B' D Rw R' U B R2 Fw2 F2 R B' Rw2 U' Uw2 Fw' R' Fw L2 R Rw' U' Uw2 B2 Rw2 
5. 30.99 R2 L Fw' D Rw2 F2 U2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw F2 R2 F2 Fw2 Uw Fw L' Rw' Fw Rw' Fw L R' U Uw' Rw' L B' Fw F U' Fw2 B Uw2 R2 U2 L Uw Rw2


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 23, 2014)

wow

(6.05)	L' B2 F2 D' R D2 F' D B2 U B' F' D U' L F L' F' L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L R'

ended with x R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Feb 24, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Sls Gliwice
> 6.10 mean of podium in skewb


Lol, nobody cares.
6.26 avg 5 btw


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I have a 3.74 and 4.06 average in comp yet you, Kim and Antoine all have better singles than me D:<



It was a really lucky scramble. 7 or 8 moves (+tips).


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 24, 2014)

19.82 3x3 ao12, 18.xx ao5
1:02.87 4x4 ao12, 1:01.xx ao5
2:23.xx 5x5 ao12


----------



## qaz (Feb 24, 2014)

8.78 single

R2 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 L' B2 F U2 B2 L F' D' F' L2 F2

x2
U' R' F D' y' L D' 
U2 R' U R 
y2 U R' U R2 U' R'
y U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
y' R' U R U' R' U R
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R

aufless pll skips are nice

40 moves/8.78s = 4.56 tps


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> It was a really lucky scramble. 7 or 8 moves (+tips).



The 3.69 (second solve here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6T_o4SqtgE ) was 7 moves+tips.

I have no one to blame but myself lol


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2014)

3x3 PB - fullstep!!!  

*9.05* D B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L' U F' U L B' L' B U' / Second sub-10 in a week. Also second sub-10 in 6+ months.

Cross was z2 R' F R D' R2 B'. LL was Sune and Ccw U-perm. So many good F2L possibilities that I can't currently figure out the solution. I'll work on it tomorrow.

Edit: Found it!

*9.05* D B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L' U F' U L B' L' B U'

Movecount is STM 
z2 R' F R D' R2 B' // 6/6
y U2 L U L' // 4/10
U2' y' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 8/18
y U' L' U L // 4/22
U' (R' U' R U)*3 // 13/35
U R U R' U R U2' R' // 8/43
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U2 // 8/51

5.64 TPS!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 24, 2014)

First sub-15 avg5, PB by .89
Average of 5: 14.54


Spoiler



1. (17.58) D' F R2 U' F2 B' R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' 
2. 13.58 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 R F' R2 U L U' B' R' B2 L' 
3. (13.39) L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D' R2 U2 B U2 R' B2 D2 R 
4. 15.69 U B2 U L' U2 F2 D F D F2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 L' B2 L' U2 
5. 14.35 B2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L' F U R D2 F2 R2 D' B' L' F2


Also a PB avg12

Average of 12: 16.13


Spoiler



1. 16.80  U' B2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L F' U F2 R' D' B2 D2 L U 
2. 18.82 D2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 B D2 R2 B' D' B L' R B D U2 F U2 L2 
3. 17.58 D' F R2 U' F2 B' R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' 
4. 13.58 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 R F' R2 U L U' B' R' B2 L' 
5. (13.39) L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D' R2 U2 B U2 R' B2 D2 R 
6. 15.69 U B2 U L' U2 F2 D F D F2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 L' B2 L' U2 
7. 14.35 B2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L' F U R D2 F2 R2 D' B' L' F2 
8. (19.58) R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' B' F' L B F' L2 B' R 
9. 14.44 B2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 F' L' D U' B L2 D B2 L R2 
10. 16.28 D2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 L U2 L B2 L U L2 U2 B' F2 D L F2 D 
11. 17.02 U2 L' U' F2 L' B R' D' R2 F' U2 B' D2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 
12. 16.72 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' D' F' D L B2 U' R' D F' R


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 24, 2014)

BTW my 1.03 single was atleast 8 moves it was anti sune with no auf and 1 or 2 moves first layer!


----------



## Benyó (Feb 24, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> BTW my 1.03 single was atleast 8 moves it was anti sune with no auf and 1 or 2 moves first layer!



then you got a wrong scramble since barely noone else did his best solve on the 4th scramble. it was a quite difficult side (not even a layer) for me and some eg1 then


----------



## ottozing (Feb 24, 2014)

He was apparently the only person to sub 3 that scramble.......... I really don't think everyone else just missed it if it was so easy for someone not that experienced at 2x2 (No offence).


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 24, 2014)

So, I got a 1:03.753 4x4 PB on cam, and uploaded it today in my MoYu WeiSu review. Enjoy!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 24, 2014)

1.23 2x2 single


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 24, 2014)

23.89 OH Mean of 100
21.78 Average of 12
19.53 Average of 5. Sub 20!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Feb 24, 2014)

Team Solve 48.42 Average of 5 together with Lucas Wesche 
42.23, 46.92, (36.45), 56.10, (1:00.44)


----------



## Carrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Finally beat Simon at most sub 60 singles AND sub 60 averages. sub 55 dominance next? 

http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/megaminx-new/sub1s.html

EDIT: on another thought: I should maybe have thought about sub 55 dominance before -.-'


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 24, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Finally beat Simon at most sub 60 singles AND sub 60 averages. sub 55 dominance next?
> 
> http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/megaminx-new/sub1s.html
> 
> EDIT: on another thought: I should maybe have thought about sub 55 dominance before -.-'



GJ! 

I'm surprised I'm up there that high. Didn't think I had that many sub-1s, lol.


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Finally beat Simon at most sub 60 singles AND sub 60 averages. sub 55 dominance next?
> 
> http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/megaminx-new/sub1s.html
> 
> EDIT: on another thought: I should maybe have thought about sub 55 dominance before -.-'



I haven't seen this site before. It's good to be in sub55 ranking


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2014)

Pretty good:

12.48, 11.09, 14.28, 11.50, 12.90, (10.30), 11.26, 13.89, 11.71, 12.26, (15.06), 12.03 = *12.34*


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 25, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> So, I got a 1:03.753 4x4 PB on cam, and uploaded it today in my MoYu WeiSu review. Enjoy!



Why does it seem like this is a way to get your video more views?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 25, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Why does it seem like this is a way to get your video more views?



Maybe because it is...


----------



## Julian (Feb 25, 2014)

4x4 PBs from a while ago

36.02 single
42.77 ao12
45.73 ao100

and an 8.84 ao5 from just now


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2014)

(1:32.33), 1:52.46, 2:02.07, 1:47.33, (2:09.86) = 1:53.95



Spoiler



2:09 was my first PLL skip


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 25, 2014)

27.82 OH PB single in the weekly comp 

Reconstruction:



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R U2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 R' B R B2 U R2 B D R' B2 F2

x y2 // *Inspection*
L D' L' D' F' D' // *Cross*
y2 L' U L // *F2L 1*
z' L' U L' U' L2 U' L' U // *F2L 2*
L' z y' L' U L // *F2L 3*
U2 z' U' L U L2 x U L U' z // *F2L 4*
U2 L U F' U' L' U L x' U L' x // *OLL*
U' // *Slow as **** AUF*

ETPS = 1.76


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 25, 2014)

Reached 1000 posts yay!!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 25, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.66
1. 10.89 U L D R2 F' R B2 L D' B L2 F2 B2 U' B2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 
2. 10.16 B2 F2 U2 L F2 L B2 L2 F2 L' D2 U R D' B' L' F2 L' B' U 
3. 10.93 R' L' B L' F R2 F B' U' D2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B U2 
4. (9.54) F2 D2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 D U2 L B' U2 B' F2 
5. (13.08) L2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 R' U' F D' B' D L' F D

PB. Of all the solves, the 13 had a PLL skip 

Edit: yay NL

7.93 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 D L' B2 D L2 F R D' L' R' U2 

2nd sub 8 and PB fullstep

Edit 2: Solved my first ever cuboid (a 4x4x6 I won)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 25, 2014)

4x4
48.11 avg12
49.70 avg50
50.97 avg100


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> (1:32.33), 1:52.46, 2:02.07, 1:47.33, (2:09.86) = 1:53.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat tha 1:32.33
This is Mega? or 5x5?

Fedora


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Wat tha 1:32.33
> This is Mega? or 5x5?



Mega


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 25, 2014)

1:06.54 minx relay PB

Splits:

Pyra~7
Skewb~9
Mega~51


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2014)

PB 3x3 avg12 of 14.19 on TTW. Not sure I should count it thought because isn't TTW notorious for easy scrambles?


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 25, 2014)

yay for first pyraminx avg of 1000


Spoiler



solves/total: 997/1000

single
best: 1.62
worst: 14.83

mean of 3
current: 5.01 (σ = 2.46)
best: 3.26 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 5
current: 5.56 (σ = 1.59)
best: 3.43 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 12
current: 6.37 (σ = 2.23)
best: 4.15 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 50
current: 5.81 (σ = 1.88)
best: 4.65 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 100
current: 5.57 (σ = 1.80)
best: 4.83 (σ = 1.15)

avg of 1000
current: 5.31 (σ = 1.41)
best: 5.31 (σ = 1.41)

Average: 5.31 (σ = 1.41)
Mean: 5.41

Time List:
8.05+, 3.87, 6.76, 3.11, 4.65, 5.55, 4.31, 3.02, 9.35, 5.65, 4.71, 5.00, 5.91, 5.06, 5.84, 4.25, 5.51, 3.14, 3.58, 4.71, 3.87, 2.94, 4.33, 4.40, 4.53, 4.57, 6.21, 6.40, 3.19, 5.07, 4.88, 6.59+, 3.30, 3.78, 4.06, 4.54, 4.62, 7.09, 6.18, 3.25, 3.46, 4.29, 4.03, 3.09, 5.41, 7.01, 4.36, 5.22, 6.64, 4.92, 2.90, 4.49, 5.16, 4.52, 3.23, 4.20, 5.82, 4.38, 5.32, 4.53, 5.88, 4.57, 7.60, 6.60, 4.11, 3.55, 8.16, 4.67, 3.76, 5.36, 9.03, 4.69, 10.17, 7.36, 3.67, 4.93, 4.80, 3.80, 5.05, 5.09, 3.75, 4.97, 1.62, 4.90, 4.63, 6.82, 7.21, 8.31+, 2.91, 5.03, 4.67, 6.14, 5.60, 5.19, 4.58, 6.14, 6.66+, 7.93, 4.19, 2.58, 5.36, 2.66, 4.18, 5.49, 5.20, 3.11, 5.43, 5.34, 7.00, 5.98, 5.24+, 5.25, 4.16, 3.85, 7.69, 4.97, 6.14, 4.29, 4.75, 4.20, 4.12, 3.68, 4.21, 4.69, 4.50, 9.32, 6.22, 7.22, 4.30, 4.77, 5.01, 2.73, 7.90, 8.68+, 6.41, 4.00, 2.80, 7.63, 5.28, 7.36, 2.99, 5.48, 5.83, 8.04, 7.22, 3.27, 4.33, 4.42, 4.96, 4.68, 4.98, 6.93, 6.06, 7.06, 7.73, 8.16, 4.08, 3.16, 6.99, 3.03, 5.96, 2.38, 4.31, 5.24, 8.13, 6.60+, 3.20, 5.19, 4.27, 3.92, 3.80, 5.55, 6.20+, 7.05+, 4.90, 4.56, 6.20, 5.74, 4.61, 4.83, 5.21, 4.66, 3.83, 4.03, 4.57, 5.39, 4.77, 5.86, 3.93, 5.82, 7.66, 5.92, 6.37, 5.17, 4.96, 7.22, 6.41, 4.66, 8.03, 4.90, 9.11+, 6.96, 7.41, 6.97, 7.26, 9.33, 6.44, 4.53, 5.84, 5.69, 4.28, 8.94, 3.31, 5.09, 6.20, 5.23, 4.86, 3.48, 5.45, 3.81, 5.83, 6.69, 5.41, 6.76, 3.61, 5.86, 6.38, 6.02, 8.48, 3.74, 11.58, 3.28, 3.74, 3.95, 9.87, 5.37, 5.57, 3.46, 4.70, 5.40, 4.01, 4.62, 5.86, 4.69, 1.89, 5.69, 6.64, 5.00, 5.07, 6.97, 4.88, 5.26, 7.56, 3.08, 10.31, 5.08, 7.97, 5.54, 6.94, 3.10, 7.23, 6.38, 4.05, 7.45, 5.38, 3.95, 8.86, 3.85, 4.94, 6.08, 11.42, 5.17, 10.96, 4.12, 8.80, 6.43, 5.52, 4.20, 5.34, 3.16, 4.75, 3.44, 5.00, 6.07, 5.37, 4.64, 4.82, 3.24, 6.33, 6.33, 4.55, 9.40, 3.00, 5.24, 4.43, 6.50, 4.31, 3.49, 7.66, 5.30, 4.99, 5.63, 6.61+, 3.41, 5.19, 5.09, 3.94, 3.30, 6.25, 3.19, 4.94+, 5.75, 5.61, 10.98, 4.58, 4.92, 11.58, 9.05, 7.98, 7.75, 7.84, 4.61, 4.64, 7.62+, 6.65, 4.57, 5.25, 8.30, 5.00, 4.82, 7.05, 3.01, 5.05, 6.54, 3.16, 4.50, 11.51, 12.03, 4.70, 3.38, 6.77, 5.28, 8.84, 5.95, 6.16, 3.74, 6.41, 4.75, 8.66, 6.27, 6.43, 5.74, 6.38, 5.57, 3.65, 6.00, 4.85, 2.70, 4.45, 6.93, 3.73, 6.59, 7.44, 4.88, 4.00, 3.62, 2.66, 6.82+, 5.27, 5.29, 6.58+, 3.21, 4.71, 4.88, 6.17, 7.86, 6.50, 4.65, 4.05, 8.87, 2.70, 8.61, 6.42, 2.98, 3.92, 4.34, 4.84, 3.06, 5.98, 3.80, 6.10, 8.37, 3.67, 4.14, 4.00, 4.58, 9.86, 5.54, 5.86, 5.97, 4.58, 5.03, 6.99, 7.87, 5.70, 3.82, 4.83, 5.39, 7.09, 3.87, 4.35, 3.04, 5.74, 4.23, 3.73, 4.43, 6.68, 3.04, 7.41, 3.58, 4.23, 3.16, 5.49, 5.55, 5.41, 4.24, 2.57, 4.01, 3.73, 5.26, 4.12, 7.27, 8.82, 3.36, 2.15, 5.88, 3.26, 6.10, 7.33, 4.56, 4.38, 4.34, 4.56, 5.75, 4.67, 4.51, 6.26, 8.83, 3.10, 4.63, 4.85, 5.94, 4.03, 4.57, 4.63, 2.60, 6.70, 5.36, 4.59, 5.51, 4.35, 4.64, 5.18, 3.19, 3.17, 5.04, 3.92, 3.41, 5.51, 5.46, 6.89, 4.86, 5.50, 3.20, 4.53, 4.03, 3.12, 4.14, 4.81, 9.59, 3.55, 5.19, 5.90, 4.98, 6.88, 4.20, 4.83, 10.35, 10.90, 8.94, 2.40, 2.59, 6.20, 5.71, 5.43, 8.71, 3.42, 6.36, 3.07, 3.36, 4.65, 4.14, 5.91, 5.45, 5.21, 6.63, 5.80, 1.83, 9.79, 5.19, 4.74, 6.83, 9.64, 5.36, 7.34, 4.47, 3.79, 5.30, 4.61, 7.72, 5.50, 5.32, 4.80, 6.39, 7.20, 5.52, 6.25, 3.05, 3.90, 5.96, 6.58, 4.80, 6.00, 4.41, 9.43, 3.81, 6.08, 9.00, 4.44, 3.56, 4.35, 8.44, 8.07, 3.67, 5.20, 5.77, 3.90, 6.60, 6.30, 3.42, 5.68+, 4.15, 5.35, 3.64, 3.43, 5.89, 5.53, 4.22, 3.57, 7.11, 4.79, 3.60, 6.06, 5.07, 3.69, 4.38, 6.89, 7.35, 5.24, 3.59, 3.37, 4.75, 8.30+, 5.26, 3.26, 5.93, 8.60, 4.32, 6.34, 4.35, 8.97, 4.14, 3.66, 5.16, 5.80, 6.15, 3.86, 6.89, 5.48, 4.32, 7.31, 7.44, 4.45, 6.86, 4.13, 5.50, 6.26, 2.84, 7.79, 6.26, 6.75, 6.29, 5.99, 7.74, 6.51+, 6.99, 6.25+, 7.04, 5.00, 3.39, 4.31, 2.64, 5.67, 5.08, 5.57, 4.63, 4.24, 6.50, 3.43, 6.15, 4.50, 3.32, 3.33, 4.00, 4.23, 6.28, 6.33, 4.97, 4.26, 4.04, 7.00+, 5.08, 3.11, 5.04, 4.54, 4.75, 3.49, 5.51, 8.19, 3.35, 10.89, 5.30, 4.68, 5.28, 9.69+, 3.39, 5.08, 5.34, 5.68, 8.74+, 8.01, 8.15, 3.73, 6.50, 5.16, 4.60, 4.37, 5.75, 3.67, 3.90, 6.70, 5.23, 7.95, 4.25, 3.81, 3.53, 8.54, 5.28, 9.80, 5.80, 5.47, 4.33, 8.33, 4.19, 5.63, 4.93, 3.55, 4.00, 5.99, 4.60, 4.64, 3.53, 4.45, 3.95, 7.12, 5.71, 3.98, 6.28+, 4.26, 12.01, 5.14, 5.66, 4.34, 4.17, 7.66, 4.71, 4.50, 3.08, 3.53, 5.72, 4.66, 6.24, 7.35, 3.00, 3.22, 3.62, 6.32, 7.74, 7.85, 5.09, 5.72, 2.06, 6.27, 6.18+, 3.02, 4.59, 3.88, 4.05, 5.20, 5.14, 5.76, 6.49, 4.63, 3.87, 8.77, 3.05, 6.33, 3.09, 3.91, 5.00, 6.64, 4.22, 6.63, 4.99, 7.84, DNF(5.01), 3.86, 12.32, DNF(1.29), 4.82, 4.31, 5.63, 5.62, 4.95, 5.36, 5.36, 5.43, 7.54, 3.91, 4.89, 3.34, 4.25, 8.50, 4.56, 4.18, 3.91, 5.25, 3.94, 3.92, 4.22, 4.67, 8.17, 4.13, 7.28, 5.73, 7.11, 6.16, 4.11, 3.52, 3.78, 5.11, 3.66, 6.27, 4.28, 7.16, 3.34, 5.74, 5.99, 5.22, 4.48, 6.17, 7.97, 7.75, 7.23, 5.09, 4.27, 10.45, 7.07, 2.70, 5.20, 5.73, 4.53, 4.50, 7.97, 2.73, 9.05, 4.18, 2.84, 11.36, 8.10, 4.96, 5.32, 7.07, 3.68, 3.77, 4.68, 2.82, 2.74, 6.72+, 4.33, 6.97, 11.24, 4.48, 6.21, 6.58, 2.88, 7.23, 5.03, 3.42, 3.64, 7.79, 3.38, DNF(3.58), 2.90, 5.70, 4.18, 5.24, 8.01, 6.69, 7.27, 5.12, 4.10, 3.73, 3.88, 4.29, 7.32, 3.12, 4.81, 6.48, 8.94, 3.03, 3.66, 6.10, 4.50, 6.47, 5.16, 4.39, 5.07, 7.08, 4.31, 5.88, 2.17, 4.56, 3.06, 3.83, 3.68, 7.96, 5.37, 5.82, 3.71, 3.72, 7.01, 3.31, 3.74, 4.66, 4.96, 7.11, 6.01, 4.56, 8.39, 13.34, 4.76, 8.15, 3.42, 3.36, 3.94, 4.56, 5.54, 5.33, 6.21, 5.71, 3.83, 3.11, 4.69, 6.99, 4.38, 4.55, 7.03, 3.21, 4.34, 5.44, 9.44+, 3.70, 5.81, 4.33, 6.88, 3.88, 4.43, 6.59, 4.73, 4.11, 4.68+, 4.96, 4.44, 6.19, 4.13, 4.16, 7.99, 3.87, 7.09, 5.59, 7.42, 3.27, 10.80, 3.05, 9.40, 2.43, 3.76, 3.89, 5.33, 6.26, 7.31, 5.71, 3.51, 5.43, 3.38, 5.59, 6.21, 4.58, 2.18, 9.06, 3.97, 5.22, 4.83, 5.29, 14.83, 5.20, 4.84, 8.76, 3.30, 4.13, 2.47, 3.78, 4.66, 10.25, 5.76, 5.03, 7.35, 4.92, 6.54, 9.32, 8.77, 9.08, 3.19, 4.96, 6.54, 3.50, 4.15, 4.39, 9.36, 7.37, 3.42, 6.90, 3.01, 5.70, 7.97, 4.59, 4.41, 3.53, 5.10, 7.91, 5.17, 3.83, 3.26, 5.78, 7.67, 3.88, 6.94, 4.77, 8.79, 5.70, 4.35, 5.13, 6.48, 7.52, 3.97, 2.58, 7.33, 9.92, 9.65, 4.55, 3.89, 7.90, 4.10, 7.76, 9.21, 3.96, 2.33, 5.55, 7.15


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 26, 2014)

R2 D2 B L2 B' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B R' B2 R' B' U2 L2 B2

x' y'
U2 R D2 // xcross
R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
d R U' R' // 3rd pair
d R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R // COLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

8.83


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Average of 12: 49.82
1. 43.95 L2 u' r2 D' F2 U2 F2 R' r F L2 F U' u F' f u2 F U2 u2 R2 f2 R2 f R2 F2 B' u2 F' U' r D2 B L' r F2 D2 f' u2 r2 
2. 45.37 r2 u f r2 U' B r' u2 L U2 D2 f' u' D' r' f R2 F2 u D r' U D u' R2 r F2 U' F' B2 L F' U f2 r' D' u L' D F' 
3. 48.86 L U u' R' F2 B2 r f' D f B U2 u R2 F' u' r' U' B U F' f' D' u2 f' L f2 u2 f D2 u2 B2 U' f B F r D2 U' f' 
4. 48.85 u' F u' r D2 r U2 B F' R2 L2 r B F' r' U' L' f2 F2 L u' B r2 U' D L2 D2 B' D' B R r f L' u2 F U2 R' U' f' 
5. 54.52 L B2 L F2 u D' B' F R2 D f' R2 F r2 R u' f2 u D' B' r u' f R' D' U2 F2 R' r' u2 F' u2 U2 f2 L' f' u2 r B' D2 
6. 56.42 L' f2 B' r D' L u' L' B2 F D U2 R2 u2 U f L u' r D R B2 r F L' u D L' u2 R2 F' L D' f2 L2 D' F R' L2 F' 
7. 49.95 f' D2 f U L f2 F2 U r2 F u' r' R' D2 R U' u R' u' R2 U2 L' u R' L U' L2 B' F' u' F2 r' U2 B2 f' R L' r2 B2 u2 
8. (57.53) L' r D R2 r D2 F2 R' F2 D R2 B' F' r2 f' U f2 u2 U' r2 f' L2 u' R2 B' D2 R' F2 r2 u2 B2 F' U' D u2 f' r2 D R' u2 
9. 56.67 L U2 r' F2 R f' L2 B R u B U r2 u2 f u2 D2 R2 D' F R' U u2 F u r' B2 D2 r' D2 B' u' U2 r D' u F' U' F' u2 
10. (42.28) F2 u' f2 D U2 R' u L' D U B' R F' U' D' f2 F' D' B R f2 D u U R' L r' u' L f2 U2 L2 r' f' U' f F U' r D' 
11. 46.39 R f u' f L r R U2 F' f B L f' D' B F2 L' r R U u2 L f' B D f U L R' u2 B2 L r' F' u R' U2 u' F2 D2 
12. 47.23 r2 f R2 L2 u' L2 B2 U' f2 L2 r' u2 f' u2 f D2 f2 U u R2 D L2 R2 r' B' f' F' U' D2 L F R' D F' f u' f U2 R2 f2 

First sub-50


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 26, 2014)

6.23 PB single 

LL skip


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2014)

omg wtf just happened

Average of 5: 9.87
1. (8.97) R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F2 U F' R2 B' R2 D L R2 D F2 R' 
2. 9.79 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' B' D R2 F2 R B' L' F U2 
3. (14.63) L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R' B' F L' U' B2 L' B' D' F' U 
4. 9.12 L2 R2 B L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L U' R B' U2 F U2 F' L' 
5. 10.69 D2 B2 F2 R B2 L U2 L2 F2 L' U' F' L' D2 U F' U L' B D' R 

Everything was fullstep.... Yay for being in the zone


----------



## cubizh (Feb 26, 2014)

Did a Square-1 average of 100:

best single: 31.09
worst single: 1:51.87
best avg of 5: 43.21 (σ = 5.00)
best avg of 12: 47.89 (σ = 7.36)
best avg of 50: 52.57 (σ = 7.90)
best avg of 100: 55.02 (σ = 9.01)

Of course the result is not great, but the accomplishment for me was actually going through the 100 consecutive solves on an mf8 v2.


----------



## kcl (Feb 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> omg wtf just happened
> 
> Average of 5: 9.87
> 1. (8.97) R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F2 U F' R2 B' R2 D L R2 D F2 R'
> ...



GJ IGGY

da zone is the best


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 26, 2014)

Skewb:

Average of 5: 8.00
1. 8.16 U B' U L' U' B R B' L U B' L' 
2. (11.70) B L' R B R B' R' U' L B R L 
3. 8.65 R' B' U B L U' L' R' U' B' L U' 
4. 7.19 L' B R' U B R' B' U B' U B U 
5. (4.06) L' R U' R' L' R' U B R' L' R' B


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 26, 2014)

9.13 2H single while answering the phone

???

back to Alpha V I guess...


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> GJ IGGY
> 
> da zone is the best



Thanks! 

3x3 PBs (except the single)

number of times: 302/302
best time: 8.75
worst time: 24.89

current avg5: 12.93 (σ = 1.87)
best avg5: 9.87 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 13.01 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 10.97 (σ = 1.23)

current avg50: 12.44 (σ = 1.45)
best avg50: 11.80 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 12.41 (σ = 1.33)
best avg100: 11.91 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 12.16 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 12.31

Sub 10s are getting a lot easier now


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 26, 2014)

11.33 average of 25 with a 10.87 average of 12 and 10.22 average of 5


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 3x3 PBs (except the single)
> 
> ...



waaat, whichever competition I'll meet you next, I'll probably get wrecked by you in every event


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> waaat, whichever competition I'll meet you next, I'll probably get wrecked by you in every event



Nah, definitely not for OH, I just don't have the mood to practice it. Also I'm not sure how I got this fast at 3x3, I averaged like 12-13 during the weekend


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2014)

yoinneroid, you still have Pyra


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> yoinneroid, you still have Pyra



lol, I just got second to him in pyra last weekend.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> lol, I just got second to him in pyra last weekend.



Eh, you failed and he did well, you have several sub 4 averages, 3.1, 3.3, 3.5 etc

#takedowniggy


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> lol, I just got second to him in pyra last weekend.



I suck at pyra  I was surprised I did well, I haven't properly practiced it in months.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 26, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.248*, *38 moves*, 11.700tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




129141186151351021347




Average of 12: 7.017
Average of 50: 7.799
Average of 100: 8.017

Edit: 
12.58 3x3 Pb Average of 5.

13.64 3x3 Pb Average of 12.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 26, 2014)

biggest WTF ever!
average of 12 on 4x4 NO OLL PARITY AT EACH AN SINGLE SOLVE!!!
got pb avg 5 and PB avg 12
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 39.56
worst time: 49.33

current avg5: 43.26 (σ = 1.47)
best avg5: 41.27 (σ = 1.37)

current avg12: 43.28 (σ = 2.88)
best avg12: 43.28 (σ = 2.88)

session avg: 43.28 (σ = 2.88)
session mean: 43.47


Session average: 43.28
1. 43.81 F' D2 Uw' Fw B' Uw' U R Uw2 D B2 Fw' D Fw' B2 U' L B' L' B2 Uw' R B2 Fw2 D' U2 L2 U Rw2 U R Fw' L U2 D' B R' D2 B2 Uw 
2. 49.16 Rw2 B F2 Rw F' B' U' Uw' Rw D L2 B' D B2 Rw' Fw' U Uw' D2 L' R2 F' U2 Uw2 B Uw' U' L' R D' F' Uw' Rw2 R2 L2 B' F' Fw' Rw' D2 
3. (39.56) R2 U' D' Uw B F D2 F2 L Fw B' F2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B' D F R' Uw' B Fw' R' Fw' U' D2 Fw' F' R2 D' F Rw' L U' D2 F2 Rw R' F' 
4. 42.67 Rw2 U' Rw' D2 L' Uw' Rw2 Uw D' Rw2 R2 F D Rw' Uw' L U' Uw Fw' L D Rw' L F B' L' D2 L2 U D Fw2 F2 B Rw' U' R' B2 L' B U' 
5. (49.33) F Uw B Uw2 U R' Uw2 B2 F Fw2 R' D Uw' Fw2 Rw U Uw' Fw2 L Fw Rw U2 B' L' F Uw2 U F' D' U2 B' R D Fw2 R Uw' R2 D' Rw' Uw 
6. 39.61 Rw D2 F' B' R Rw F R2 B' D Rw B2 Uw2 Rw D2 L' B' D2 Rw2 D L2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw D U' F2 D2 Fw Uw2 Rw F' D2 B Uw Fw' Rw 
7. 42.10 Fw2 R2 F2 B U' L2 Rw' Fw2 L' Rw' U L Rw2 B2 Rw' L B2 Rw2 Fw' D F' Fw D R' Rw U Uw Rw' L R' U2 Uw R U2 F2 D B2 D Rw L 
8. 42.87 D2 Rw' F' U2 R' F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 Rw' U' Uw' Rw' Fw' Uw' D2 R Uw' F' Fw' Rw' Fw' F2 Uw R' Rw2 D Uw' U L Fw Uw Fw R Rw2 D Fw' L 
9. 42.02 Rw2 U' Uw' R' U Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' D F2 L Uw Fw2 Rw' L2 D' Uw L2 U' D2 F2 R U Rw Fw B U' D F' U2 B' Fw L2 Fw Rw' Fw2 
10. 39.69 F2 L' B' D2 Fw' Rw' Fw B2 R U2 L' F L B U' Fw' B' Rw2 L' Fw2 F L' Fw2 U' Uw Rw2 L D' U' Fw B D' R2 L2 F2 B R2 L2 F2 B 
11. 45.97 D' B2 R' U2 B' D2 Fw' Rw' B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 B' Rw' U2 Rw' D2 Fw Uw2 R F' Uw2 Fw2 R2 F2 U2 F2 Fw' L2 U2 B' Rw U' B' R2 Rw F2 R B L' 
12. 44.89 F L' F Rw' L2 F' Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 L2 F B2 U' D2 F' D' B F D F Fw2 D2 F R2 F R U F2 U2 Rw2 Fw B' U' Fw2 U' Uw2 L2 Fw2 U2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 26, 2014)

OH PB avg5.

In this avg5 I had 2 PLL skips.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-26
avg of 5: 15.44



Spoiler



Time List:
1. (14.57) R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' U2 L F2 L' R U' F' R2 D2 
2. 15.14 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B L2 B' R U R2 B R U F 
3. 15.35 R' L2 D R B' L2 U F2 U2 L B2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' 
4. (17.86) R2 B2 R2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L F2 D B R U2 B2 U' B' R' 
5. 15.84 B' L2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L F2 U R B D2 U2 F2 R B



avg12:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-26
avg of 12: 17.50



Spoiler



Time List:
1. (14.57) R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' U2 L F2 L' R U' F' R2 D2 
2. 15.14 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B L2 B' R U R2 B R U F 
3. 15.35 R' L2 D R B' L2 U F2 U2 L B2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' 
4. 17.86 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L F2 D B R U2 B2 U' B' R' 
5. 15.84 B' L2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L F2 U R B D2 U2 F2 R B 
6. (24.41) D2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B U' L' D2 L2 D2 R' F D' F2 
7. 18.60 F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L R2 B2 R' D' B D2 U B D2 L B2 U2 L' 
8. 18.53 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L R' B' D F2 L U2 F L2 D L' 
9. 15.55 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L D' U R' D B2 F2 U' B2 
10. 17.36 D2 L2 U F2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R B D' B F L' U B' L2 F 
11. 19.90 D' R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 D B2 L' U F' L2 B' F2 R' D' B' 
12. 20.84 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B U2 L B' F L2 F' R2 F



I also got a sub-20 avg100. Yay! First ever OH sub-20 avg100 

I also got a sub-10 2H single yesterday, OLL skip J perm.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 26, 2014)

8.86 skewb avg12


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 26, 2014)

4x4
2nd day straight doing 120 solves w/o breaks. I haven't improved this fast in years.
From my times 2 days ago: 
avg5 pb by ~2.5 seconds
avg12 pb by 2.44 seconds
avg50 pb by at least 3 seconds

43.15, (46.20), 44.13, (42.61), 45.70 = *44.33 avg5*

46.77, 46.94, 47.32, (41.49), 44.92, 47.79, 47.99, (58.09), 46.78, 44.05, 46.88, 45.94 = *46.54 avg12*

*47.92 avg50*


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 26, 2014)

That70sShowDude said:


> 4x4
> 2nd day straight doing 120 solves w/o breaks. I haven't improved this fast in years.
> From my times 2 days ago:
> avg5 pb by ~2.5 seconds
> ...



Didn't realize you were living in sub-50 land. 
VGJ, I *must* do this some time soon.


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 26, 2014)

Average of 5: 6.047
1. (7.237) (6, -2) / (-3, 2) / (2, -5) / (5, -5) / (-1) / (3) / (-4) / (1) / (0) / (3) / dUUU
2. 6.265 (3, -3) / (2, -2) / (0, 2) / (2, 3) / (-3) / (-3) / (-2) / (2) / (3) / (4) / UddU
3. 6.208 (6, 2) / (2, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-4) / (3) / (2) / (5) / (5) / (4) / UddU
4. 5.669 (5, 5) / (4, -2) / (1, 0) / (4, -2) / (2) / (-1) / (6) / (2) / (4) / (-4) / Uddd
5. (5.533) (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3) / (5) / (-1) / (0) / (0) / (1) / dUUU


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2014)

PB average of 12: 14.21
5-16 - 14.63 15.12 13.37 14.15 14.78 14.70 13.35 14.45 13.46 (18.13) 14.12 (11.75)

I should be averaging this. Recently my turning accuracy has got so much worse, and I get a lot of lockups. I get these times all the time usually, but there's always lots of fails as well, which is why I'm still sup-16.


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 26, 2014)

Happened a little while ago, but I got a new 3x3 PB of 8.74 with a PLL skip. 
Also been getting a lot of sub 11 singles.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally got rid of my crappy rubiks brand, and got a Mini Moyu Weilong. My first 12 solves on the cube: 

Times: 20.71, 22.12, 17.98, (23.32), 23.27, 20.11, 19.97, 22.11, 19.27, (15.18), 19.40, 21.30

AVG: 20.39
Best Ao5: 19.55

Now I just need to learn full PLL!


----------



## kcl (Feb 26, 2014)

HOLY CRAP 5.76 3x3 SINGLE

(5.76) F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 R' B' D' R' U B

Edit:
x2 y // inspection
D L D2 L' F2 // Xcross
R U R' L U' L' // Second pair
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // Third Pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // Fourth Pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // PLL

44 moves lol
44/5.76=7.68 TPS.. Pretty decent


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 26, 2014)

Pyra PBs I got today and yesterday. 

avg of 5 4.19

avg of 50 6.63

avg of 100 6.90

Plus I have gotten five sub 5 avgs of 5


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 27, 2014)

So this just happened. Didn't react for a few seconds, I assumed that it said 6.29...

(5.29) L2 D' L2 U B2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 R F U' B R2 B2 F U' F L' 

White cross I think, finished in r' U' R U' R' U2 r U

wat


----------



## derp (Feb 27, 2014)

11.86 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D R2 B U R D' B2 L' B U2 R U 

R U R' U' R' F R F' for LL


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 27, 2014)

29. 00:11.718 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D F2 R' L U F D2 R2 F' L' B R D2

D R' D2 //Cross
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // first pair
U2 R' U R // second pair
U' R U' R' // third pair
U L U' L' d L' U L //fourth pair
F R U R' U' F' U R' U' R' F R F' U R //OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //PLL
Lol beginning
First time I really planned out the first pair in the inspection.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 27, 2014)

13.79 full step 3x3 single, first full step 13
18.38 avg5


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2014)

derp said:


> 11.86 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D R2 B U R D' B2 L' B U2 R U
> 
> R U R' U' R' F R F' for LL



OH Chris?


----------



## derp (Feb 27, 2014)

yees, trying to get back into it a bit more. Still averaging 20ish though


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 27, 2014)

9.97 full step 3x3 PB. First full step sub 10.

Edit:
13.53 3x3 Average of 12

Edit 2
3x3 PBS
12.45 Average of 5
13.33 Average of 12
14.25 Mean of 100.
Also, a 9.78 full step solve.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 27, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.21
1. 9.74 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 D L F' L2 U2 F D' R' B' 
2. 10.61 R2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R D L' R' F 
3. 9.17 L2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' L B' F2 R' D L2 B' U' F2 R 
4. 9.14 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 U R D' U2 B' F2 L R F2 R' U' 
5. 8.83 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U2 F' R' U' F' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F' 
6. 9.92 L2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 D U2 L U2 B2 D' R' F' U L' 
7. 8.95 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' R' D2 U L2 R B2 L2 F U 
8. 8.34 R2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 R U R2 D U2 R F' 
9. (10.86) B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 F' U L' F U2 L' U2 B L2 
10. (6.62) F' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F R2 D' B U F' U R D' L R F2 
11. 9.13 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 F D R' U' B D2 B D U' 
12. 8.25 U2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 B F2 D F D2 B' U F' R U' 

2 PLL skips + a lot of 3/4 move pairs

6.62 was xcross, 2 already solved pairs and easy LL. 

PB average of 12


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 27, 2014)

HOOOOOLY CRAP. THIS IS INSANE.

Sub-10 OH single

1. 9.88 D R2 U B2 D F2 D F2 D B2 D' L B' L U2 F' L F2 D2 R2 

x2 z' 

[U' D] R' U 
x z U' R' U R 
y' R' U' R U' R' U R 
y' R U' R' U R U' R' 
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' 
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2

This is crazy. By far my biggest cubing accomplishment ever. ****.

Still not sub-NR :/

Over 5 etps, I normally don't get that much even in 2H solves. Yay me xD


----------



## Iggy (Feb 27, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> HOOOOOLY CRAP. THIS IS INSANE.
> 
> Sub-10 OH single
> 
> ...



Wow nice!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 27, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice!



Thanks!!


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 27, 2014)

5. (19.15) U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L2 B U' L' U R2 B R2 B R D'
OH single, fullstep and Uperm


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Feb 27, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Average of 12: 9.21



xD


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Average of 12: 9.21


xD


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 27, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Average of 12: 9.21


xD


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 27, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> xD



Wut I don't get the joke


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 27, 2014)

Skewb

Average of 5: 6.47
1. 6.28 R L' U' R' B L R' L B R' U' B 
2. 5.61 B' L' R' B L' U B' U' R' B R' B' 
3. (16.23) B' R B R' L R' L R' B U B' L 
4. 7.52 U L U' L' B' R' B R U' R' U L' 
5. (5.48) U' L' R B' R U R' L' R' B' L B


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 27, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> HOOOOOLY CRAP. THIS IS INSANE.
> 
> Sub-10 OH single
> 
> ...



Woahhhhh only 3 2H sub10s and then OH is sub10?! :O


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Woahhhhh only 3 2H sub10s and then OH is sub10?! :O



Yeah I still dont get how this happened  the scramble is awesome, 4 move xcross, easy pairs, easy OLL, EPLL, it had almost everything a good scramble can have. lol

But I do practice OH thrice as much as 2H


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 28, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yeah I still dont get how this happened  the scramble is awesome, 4 move xcross, easy pairs, easy OLL, EPLL, it had almost everything a good scramble can have. lol
> 
> But I do practice OH thrice as much as 2H



And still suck at oh as much as I do ^_^


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2014)

8.39	R' B F L R F' R' B2 F2 L' D2 F' L' F' R L' F' B' U D' F' R2 D U2 B2
11.34	L2 R D2 R' D U B' U' B U B U R' F2 R' U2 R L B2 D' F U L B' L2
11.99	R2 L D F L B2 F' D' B F' U F L R F R2 B F' L B R B R2 F' R2
9.89	U B D2 U B2 R L' B F2 D U R2 U' F B' L' R2 U D L R' D U' L' B'
9.71	L F U2 D' F2 L B' U L' B D2 F2 B' R' U' F R F2 B2 D U B R' U' D

10.31 avg5 on ttw. 2nd best avg5 ever.


Edit:

11.94	L' F' B' L R' D' L' F D' B L' D R' D R' F' B2 L2 U2 D L D' R' U2 D2
10.71	U2 R' F' L' U2 D2 F L' R F U2 D' R D B' R' U R2 L' B F L2 U B U2
8.39	R' B F L R F' R' B2 F2 L' D2 F' L' F' R L' F' B' U D' F' R2 D U2 B2
11.34	L2 R D2 R' D U B' U' B U B U R' F2 R' U2 R L B2 D' F U L B' L2
11.99	R2 L D F L B2 F' D' B F' U F L R F R2 B F' L B R B R2 F' R2
9.89	U B D2 U B2 R L' B F2 D U R2 U' F B' L' R2 U D L R' D U' L' B'
9.71	L F U2 D' F2 L B' U L' B D2 F2 B' R' U' F R F2 B2 D U B R' U' D
11.64	U2 L2 F D' U2 F D2 U L B D2 U2 R2 F' U B R' U R F2 B D' L D2 B
13.10	F D' U' L2 B2 U D B2 F' R F' D' B2 U' F L2 U' F' D F' D2 B2 F L2 B2
9.67	U F2 D' U2 L' F U R' F U' R' L' U' L R' F' D2 R B U B' R' L D R2
9.96	D' F' D' B R2 L F R F' R2 D' U R2 F2 D2 U' F U2 R' B U' L B2 F2 U2
12.37	B' L2 B' U' F2 U L B R2 L B L' F2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B F2 R' U F2 D' R2

10.92 PB avg12. 5 sub 10s wat

Edit 2: wtf how did I just do this

6.97	F L U2 R' U F D' L R2 B' U2 B L B R L2 B2 R' B' R L2 B F' L U'

COLL to EPLL skip, first sub 7


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 28, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> And still suck at oh as much as I do ^_^



You suck more.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice little OH session

stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 10.749
worst time: 18.102

current avg5: 14.167 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 14.167 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 14.789 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 14.651 (σ = 1.67)
fedora
session avg: 14.827 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 14.787

fedoraa

EDIT: 13.729 avg5, 14.377 avg12, 15.484 avg50


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 28, 2014)

Feet

D' B' R D2 F' L' R' D2 F' B' L2 D2 B' D' B U2 B' D' R2 B L' B2 D R' B' 1:22.94
L' R' D L F2 U F D' U R2 B' U2 B2 L' B2 D L F R' B' D2 F2 B' U B' 1:41.26 
D' R2 U F' R2 L U2 F' R L2 F2 B2 D F B' U' R2 U' L D F' D2 R2 D' F (1:22.27)
F B' U' D F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 D L' D' R' F R' F L R' U' D' R' D2 U R2 1:46.88
U2 R F2 B' R L D F2 R' F B2 R F U L2 R2 U D L' F2 D' R2 U R U2 (1:49.86) 

1:37.03 average of 5 
first three solves was a 1:28.82 mean of 3


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2014)

Spoiler








First Malaysian NRs for skewb



Edit: 10.02, (11.65), 10.15, (9.79), 10.36 = 10.18 3x3 avg5

2nd best ever. Yay for consistency


----------



## kcl (Feb 28, 2014)

I can sub 8 a decent amount now! To the point where I don't react to them anymore


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure if it is a PB, but my last 1k solves are sub 15.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 28, 2014)

12.10 Ao100 with 7 sub 10s 1 sub 9
Sub 12 soon?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Not sure if it is a PB, but my last 1k solves are sub 15.



Do you mean your ao1000 is sub15?


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I can sub 8 a decent amount now! To the point where I don't react to them anymore


I'm beginning to have this with sub-11s now. I still only have the one sub-10 though... and because of it sup-10s just aren't important any more.
A year ago, I'd never have thought I'd say that last bit.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 28, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-28
avg of 12: 11.04

Time List:
1. 11.48 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R B' L2 D2 L' B2 D B F L2 
2. 11.14 U D R' D' B' R2 D F2 B2 R U2 F D2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 B2 
3. (9.41) B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' R' D F' U2 L2 B2 L R D' 
4. (12.40) R B' R U L U F2 B' L' F U2 L2 F' B2 L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 
5. 11.83 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 D L' F2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 F L 
6. 10.65 U L D' L' B2 L D2 B' U' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 R2 L D2 
7. 10.92 U2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F' R2 F D F2 L' F D2 U2 R2 D B' U2 
8. 9.88 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U L U F' L2 U2 F2 U B' U2 F' 
9. 10.99 F R' U2 L D' R2 U' L' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F 
10. 12.08 B2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 F' D' F' U' R D2 L B' R F2 
11. 10.86 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F' U' L' U2 B U R' D' F' U' 
12. 10.61 R F2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 L2 D2 L' U B2 L F D' U' F2 R B D'

So many 10s! Maybe sub 11 will come with sub 12 Ao100


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 28, 2014)

That70sShowDude said:


> 4x4
> 2nd day straight doing 120 solves w/o breaks. I haven't improved this fast in years.
> From my times 2 days ago:
> avg5 pb by ~2.5 seconds
> ...



*37.87 single* (first sub40, woo)
(56.40), 42.25, 45.44, (40.41), 43.76 = *43.82 avg5*
(37.87), 42.87, 55.57, 46.32, (56.40), 42.25, 45.44, 40.41, 43.76, 46.50, 44.13, 46.41 = *45.37 avg12*

beat the avg12 by over a second w/ a counting 55. Wtf.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 28, 2014)

^WAT^

So dose the gj well! So very well! VGJ!


----------



## kcl (Feb 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> I'm beginning to have this with sub-11s now. I still only have the one sub-10 though... and because of it sup-10s just aren't important any more.
> A year ago, I'd never have thought I'd say that last bit.



Yep! I think it's because once you get certain times semi frequently they aren't as exciting anymore. I never even dreamed of a SINGLE even close to my average a year ago haha.


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yep! I think it's because once you get certain times semi frequently they aren't as exciting anymore. I never even dreamed of a SINGLE even close to my average a year ago haha.



True for all times I think. 2 months ago a 19s solve was exciting, now it's meh... Not bad, but could be better. At least not over 20s 

Got this today:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.54
worst time: 23.04

current avg5: 17.48 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 14.63 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 17.93 (σ = 2.11)
best avg12: 16.69 (σ = 1.74)

session avg: 18.04 (σ = 2.35)
session mean: 18.03

Needs moar consistency. My cross and first pair suck :/
Messed up quite a few OLLs and PLLs as well :/ PB avg12 though, finally sub 17 

12.54: R L' D' F' D R' U2 F' R B2 F' D2 B R' L' B D' L F2 U R2 D R2 L2 D2


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yep! I think it's because once you get certain times semi frequently they aren't as exciting anymore. I never even dreamed of a SINGLE even close to my average a year ago haha.


Yeah... I just get all the bad times semi frequently too. I just got a new PB Ao12:
Best average of 12: 14.08
4-15 - (11.40) 15.18 13.45 13.86+ 16.42 14.11 (17.92) 13.03 15.12 13.24 13.55 12.81
and most of the solves except the sub-12s (one with a +2) didn't feel fast at all. It just felt normal. My times are so spread out I get fast averages without even noticing.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 28, 2014)

OH PBs

10.89 D' L2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 U B' R F R B F R2 F U2 (full-step...done yesterday)



Spoiler



x' y2 // 
D' R' U2 R2 // 
U' R' U R // 
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 
y' U R U R2 U' R2 U' R' // 
R' U' y' R' U R B' // 
U2 z U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R'



10.77 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 F2 L B2 U B2 R' F U R2 D U2 B2 L (pll skip)

15.66 avg5 : 15.23, 15.16, (19.74), (13.76), 16.60


----------



## xlmmaarten (Feb 28, 2014)

New PB 

44.92 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D' B2 L D' R' F' U' L' B2 U' R D' 

54.65 avg 5: 52.59, 53.03, (1:03.4), (44.92), 58.32

4LLL is helping me speed up times a lot! I hoped to get 1 sub1 time this week but now my avg 5 and 12 is sub 1 , still don't know all the algorithms tough.


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2014)

Get a 14.91 with a LL skip, then get 10.28 fullstep non-lucky with an F perm less than 30 solves later.
34. 10.28 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' U R' L2 B2 F L' D' R2 L D


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 1, 2014)

lol

9.58 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F' D' B2 F2 L' B' R' D' B' R' 

x2 y' U' F R' D' L D
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' L U L'
U' R' U R U' R U R' 
L' U L U' L' U' L
y U2 R U R' U U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U'


----------



## KCuber (Mar 1, 2014)

meh should have been faster; failed towards the end

number of times: 104/104
best time: 6.67
worst time: 13.27

current fedora: 9.38 (σ = 0.87)
best fedora: 7.27 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5: 9.38 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 7.59 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 8.06 (σ = 0.57)

current avg50: 8.69 (σ = 0.68)
best avg50: 8.48 (σ = 0.73) PB

current avg100: 8.64 (σ = 0.74)
best avg100: 8.61 (σ = 0.74) PB

session avg: 8.62 (σ = 0.71)
session mean: 8.69


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 1, 2014)

My Weilong and AoSu got here today. Already got a 4x4 PB avg12:

1:03.19, 1:06.92, 59.01, 1:04.05, 1:08.22, (1:17.18), (53.34), 1:08.26, 1:05.31, 1:03.02, 1:07.08, 55.93, = *1:04.10* 

Hopefully this will improve very soon. AoSu is fantastic!

Edit: 59.67, 59.52, 1:09.62, 1:09.27, (1:10.44), 57.57, 1:06.55, 58.68, 1:05.17, 1:00.16, (57.49), 1:06.47 = *1:03.27*. 2 counting 1:09s are bleh.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm gonna go buy a mo3 and chuck it to you Kevin


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 1, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Do you mean your ao1000 is sub15?


 Yes.

16.09 OH single


----------



## spitcuba (Mar 1, 2014)

(20.72)	Bw' R2 D Dw' L U2 Rw2 D2 Fw Dw' Lw2 Uw U L' Rw Dw Uw' B' F Uw2 L' Lw Rw' Bw2 U' B2 D Dw' U2 L2 B R2 D2 U' Rw2 Bw' L U' Fw2 L'

Don't exactly know if it's pb, but it is certainly my third sub-21 
Just PLL-parity as PLL


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 1, 2014)

15.75 OH PB single. OLL Skip G Perm.

Edit:

23.03 Mean of 100
21.46 Average of 12
19.47 Average of 5


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 1, 2014)

3x3 with roux 11.88 avg12 . Lots of nice blocks. 

1. 10.16 L2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' B' D' U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U' R2 B 
2. 10.56 F D B2 R' B' L U2 L B' D2 L2 D F2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 
3. 10.40 R' U' R U' D' F' D' R2 L' F' L2 D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 
4. 15.55 B L2 F U2 L' F R' B' U' D2 F2 R2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R 
5. 12.44 U2 R F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 B L R' D' F' U2 L U B 
6. 11.67 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' B2 L R B' F' U' R B2 U2 F' 
7. 11.67 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 B' U B L U B R B2 F2 U2 
8. 14.37 L2 F2 D U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 R' B' U2 B D2 U F R U2 F 
9. 12.58 B2 U2 L2 D2 B D L' U' B U2 D2 F2 R B2 R F2 L F2 D2 F2 
10. 10.46 R2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R F D' B' D2 B R2 F' L2 
11. 11.26 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 F U' R B R2 U2 B' U F2 R 
12. 13.38 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' U F' L2 F L' B R2 U' B

First 5 are a 11.13 avg5


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 1, 2014)

Feet average of 12 PB: 1:03.56

1:04.20 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' U' B2 L B' F U' R' L' D' R' F U'
1:00.39 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U L' B F D B2 L' D2 R2 B' U
1:05.15 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B U2 R U2 L U2 L' F2 U' F' D2
1:07.46 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U R' B2 D' R F' L2 U F2 D B U2
1:03.34 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 F' R D2 F2 R' B' L' D' R2
1:05.50 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' R' B R' U' L D' L' D'
1:05.57 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F' R U' L2 F' U' F2 L B' R'
(58.46) U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 F' U' B R2 L D2 R' F D' B' U
(1:10.11) D' L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F R' B D' B2 F R D2 L2 B' U2
1:05.39 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 U2 L' F' L U' L2 F2 R' U' L2 U'
58.71 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R L U' L2 B' U' L F' D L' U
59.91 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 L F' D' L2 U F U2 L' D2 F U'


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 1, 2014)

1-mrt-2014 13:00:25	00:40.77 D' B2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 U L2 F2 R B F2 L2 D2 F D' R2 L2

Just got new pb


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2014)

3rd PB average of 12 in 3 days: 13.97
25-36 - 13.34 12.45 15.92 15.70 (11.45) (15.95) 13.11 13.30 14.93 14.38
I think a couple of days ago I did one of my random one and a half second improvements. I wish I could improve consistently  I think I'm now sub-15 though, which is good.
E: 14.80 Ao50
E2: 56.55 4x4 single, NL. I saved 5 seconds not pausing between last cross edge and L8E... that's definitely the worst part of my sovles atm. OLL parity.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 1, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> (20.72)Bw' R2 D Dw' L U2 Rw2 D2 Fw Dw' Lw2 Uw U L' Rw Dw Uw' B' F Uw2 L' Lw Rw' Bw2 U' B2 D Dw' U2 L2 B R2 D2 U' Rw2 Bw' L U' Fw2 L'
> 
> Don't exactly know if it's pb, but it is certainly my third sub-21
> Just PLL-parity as PLL



Wut? :O what are your usual splits?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 1, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> (20.72)Bw' R2 D Dw' L U2 Rw2 D2 Fw Dw' Lw2 Uw U L' Rw Dw Uw' B' F Uw2 L' Lw Rw' Bw2 U' B2 D Dw' U2 L2 B R2 D2 U' Rw2 Bw' L U' Fw2 L'
> 
> Don't exactly know if it's pb, but it is certainly my third sub-21
> Just PLL-parity as PLL



Wat


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 1, 2014)

19.01 OH single


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 1, 2014)

wtf... Tightened my cube and put some maru lube in it... have to leave so I will finish ao12 later

Average of 5: 1:04.92
1. (1:08.76) U2 Fw' L2 B U2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' Dw' F2 Fw' Rw B Dw2 R2 Rw D' U' R' Rw Uw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 R D' L R' D Uw2 Lw2 U Lw2 Rw' F2 Bw D' Rw' Fw' Lw L' Fw' D Bw B' R' Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' D' Uw2 R Bw2 Lw2 Bw Dw R2 F' Dw2 
2. 1:01.45 F' U2 R' Fw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Fw2 U' Fw Uw' R' Dw2 Rw' L U Bw R2 L' Rw' Uw R Rw' B2 Uw2 Dw2 D R U B2 L' Uw R2 Dw' Fw' R Lw2 Bw B Fw' Rw2 L' D2 R2 Bw2 Fw Lw' D R Lw Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw U2 Rw' Uw' D' Bw2 F' 
3. (56.75) D F2 L' U F' U' Dw Bw' Lw2 L F D2 Lw F2 R Dw D Rw' F' Lw F' Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw' F2 Dw F' Dw' Uw2 B U2 Bw' U R2 U Lw L2 Fw2 Rw' R2 L' U2 Uw' B2 D' U' Dw Lw2 Dw' R Uw R2 U2 Dw' Lw R Dw F 
4. 1:04.60 R2 Uw' Bw' D' B2 U' Bw' B2 U' L' Bw2 Uw Lw' R2 Fw2 F Dw' L D2 Lw' R' Uw' B' L2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw B F' R2 B Lw2 Uw U' Fw' Lw' Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw D' Rw' L' Uw B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 Rw2 Dw R' Uw' Lw2 L' D R Dw D2 Rw2 
5. 1:08.71 Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 U2 F' Dw2 Uw U' B2 U2 R' Dw' U' Fw2 Dw2 D' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 F' Lw' Rw Dw D' L2 B' Uw Lw' Fw L2 Uw' Dw2 Rw Uw' Lw' Fw R' Fw2 R' Bw2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 Uw' B Uw2 U2 Bw2 R Dw Bw U' F2 Fw2 Rw' D' Fw Dw' B2


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 1, 2014)

First 5 4x4 solves of the day -> PB avg5. Thank goodness I was already warmed up :3

55.52, 59.60, (1:03.32), 1:01.67, (55.34) = *58.93.*

When I finish the avg100 I started yesterday I'll definitely have a new PB, as it's currently a 1:04.81 avg70.

EDIT: Just got a NL PB of 50.84.

Edit2: Avg100 is complete! PBs across the board!

NL single: 50.84 -> improved by 0.37
Average of 5: 58.85 -> improved by 0.48 - (56.60), (1:09.25), 57.23, 56.61, 1:02.70. Solves 94-98.
Average of 12: 1:02.84 -> improved by 1.49 - was the last 12 solves of the avg100. Two counting 1:08s and a counting 1:09 :/
Average of 100: 1:04.58 -> improved by 2.83

In summary: The AoSu is good.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 1, 2014)

7.25 Danish solve :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 1, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf... Tightened my cube and put some maru lube in it... have to leave so I will finish ao12 later
> 
> Average of 5: 1:04.92
> 1. (1:08.76) U2 Fw' L2 B U2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' Dw' F2 Fw' Rw B Dw2 R2 Rw D' U' R' Rw Uw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 R D' L R' D Uw2 Lw2 U Lw2 Rw' F2 Bw D' Rw' Fw' Lw L' Fw' D Bw B' R' Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' D' Uw2 R Bw2 Lw2 Bw Dw R2 F' Dw2
> ...



waaaaaat


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2014)

94. 2.88 R2 U' F R2 F' R2 F U' F'

y' x2 // Inspection
R' // Face (1/1)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (9/10)
U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 // PBL (13/23)

7.99 TPS. Easily my best in a solve.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 1, 2014)

12 solves after the every-PB session above: New PB avg12 and 5. Again.

53.52, (1:10.53), 1:08.90, 57.98, 1:07.87, _56.58, 55.04, 59.46, (52.17), 56.00_, 1:00.69, 59.08 = *59.51*. SO MANY SUB-1's! Avg5 PB is underlined, 55.87 T___T A couple hours ago my PB avg5 was 59.33 lol

I'm gonna update this post when I inevitably roll this average into something better
Aaaand here it is: 56.58, 55.04, 59.46, (52.17), 56.00, 1:00.69, 59.08, (1:08.72), 1:04.05, 53.08, 59.17, 55.96, = *57.91*. Won't be beating this for a while xD


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok, so obviously I did pretty badly overall today, but some pretty solid accomplishments

I won 4 events, including 3x3, which I have never own before.

33.60 4x4 avg, 5th in the world 

13.xx OH single, and I beat turbo in avg (I feel kinda bad)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Ok, so obviously I did pretty badly overall today, but some pretty solid accomplishments
> 
> I won 4 events, including 3x3, which I have never own before.
> 
> ...



ooooohh!

How did meep do at skweb?


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> ooooohh!
> 
> How did meep do at skweb?



5, 5, 20, 12, 5


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 5, 5, 20, 12, 5



what happened with the 20 and 12?


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Ok, so obviously I did pretty badly overall today, but some pretty solid accomplishments
> 
> I won 4 events, including 3x3, which I have never own before.
> 
> ...



oh cool, finally I'm below you in 4x4 rank :O


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 33.60 4x4 avg, 5th in the world



:tu :tu :tu Congrats!

----------------------------

My accomplishment: 48.58 PB single on TTW. No parity, V-perm, my worst PLL >.< I think I'm gonna stop posting so often because I'm currently smashing PBs left and right. Thank you AoSu <3


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 33.60 4x4 avg, 5th in the world



Nice  Heaps happy for you man :tu

fedora


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> oh cool, finally I'm below you in 4x4 rank :O





Jaycee said:


> :tu :tu :tu Congrats!





ottozing said:


> Nice  Heaps happy for you man :tu
> 
> fedora



Thanks so much guys


----------



## Iggy (Mar 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Ok, so obviously I did pretty badly overall today, but some pretty solid accomplishments
> 
> I won 4 events, including 3x3, which I have never own before.
> 
> ...



Wow finally! Congrats


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow finally! Congrats



Thanks


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 2, 2014)

2x2 stuffz.

1.73 AO100. Not UWR, but still verryy good. I didn't think I would come close for a while. Also, worst time was 2.6.

1.88 AO1000.

edit: 1.87


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

1:03.16 5x5 single PB

Didn't realize it was a PB until about 10 solves later, it didn't feel very fast tbh

EDIT: 1:11.25 avg25

1:09.27, 1:16.56, 1:09.36, 1:07.48, 1:13.36, 1:13.45, 1:08.65, 1:16.14, 1:07.99, 1:15.10, (1:21.27), 1:06.81, 1:06.65, 1:13.21, 1:08.33, 1:13.03, 1:09.76, 1:09.74, (1:19.57), (1:05.86), 1:13.85, 1:13.03, 1:11.14, 1:13.32, (1:06.19)


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 2, 2014)

38.69, 37.78, 36.22, 32.20, 41.81, 39.66, 38.41, 41.82, 36.00, 33.84, 35.65, 35.41, 48.81, 32.43, 31.77, 34.84, 36.77, 41.34, 36.45, 41.08, 35.83, 48.05, 38.76, 41.28, 37.01, 34.38, 36.15, 35.29, 48.71, 40.02, 37.76, 34.13, 37.90, 33.03, 33.13, 32.78, 34.32, 31.58, 43.44, 38.69, 34.39, 33.53, 34.53+, 31.68, 38.65, 34.42, 35.44, 39.54+, 37.64, 39.23, 38.49, 36.80, 37.88, 35.43, 35.22, 43.83, 33.73, 36.59, 33.58, 39.36, 42.15, 36.76, 33.93, 39.47, 34.50, 34.80, 46.09, 35.56, 38.93, 40.98, 38.94, 41.57, 46.11, 43.32, 35.17, 33.50, 39.81, 43.10, 36.65, 34.84+, 41.60, 33.14, 41.30, 33.67, 38.16, 35.59, 39.76, 38.93, 33.26, 34.38, 29.74, 2:50.71, 41.64, 33.99, 33.00, 31.16, 1:06.58, 58.23, 35.23, 30.00, 33.73, 41.01, 32.68, 36.61, 40.02, 39.38, 32.70, 33.98, 42.05, 37.35, 34.97, 32.88, 37.68, 37.12, 32.71, 36.58, 41.06, 35.70, 34.75, 34.66, 37.26, 3:23.42, 34.86, 36.79, 37.92, 36.44, 32.67, 35.44, 38.20, 46.49, 41.58, 32.38, 33.44, 37.43, 34.29, 36.75, 39.26, 34.32, 38.29, 34.61, 31.61, 32.89, 37.06, 39.41, 37.59, 32.11, 36.53, 36.17, 36.64, 32.99, 38.37, 35.90, 36.48, 1:46.96, 33.97, 33.57, 36.20, 34.77, 35.45, 36.57, 34.97, 35.77, 39.88, 37.07, 37.82, 36.51, 31.39, 32.39, 38.67, 44.84, 40.04, 34.55, 33.30, 36.72, 34.96, 31.61, 31.98, 34.55, 36.44, 35.12, 42.22, 41.57, 31.26, 40.89, 34.41, 28.89, 36.16, 29.99, 38.21, 34.45, 36.43, 34.73, 36.04, 33.21, 35.92, 36.18, 39.95, 34.43, 40.90, 35.38, 31.98, 40.32, 33.96, 34.36, 36.45, 34.91, 35.80, 39.14, 35.91, 34.05, 29.32, 33.82, 34.80, 34.29, 43.43, 44.22, 28.90, 32.21, 35.48, 29.82, 37.28, 39.30, 33.83, 39.12, 30.93, 35.40, 36.37, 34.79, 36.50, 37.71, 36.15, 37.14, 33.41, 36.94, 35.78, 34.91, 41.20, 39.20, 37.56, 39.25, 35.74, 31.68, 34.01, 33.55, 39.34, 32.09, 40.76, 32.57, 42.73, 42.87, 32.41, 38.91, 37.83, 39.21, 34.94, 36.41, 38.07, 34.35, 37.83, 47.92, 31.43, 36.91, 36.27, 34.15, 34.76, 27.76, 40.60, 35.22, 35.72, 35.02, 29.25, 34.78, 30.80, 31.57, 31.54, 33.87, 37.54, 32.24, 1:16.47, 37.75, 33.77, 28.68, 33.64, 33.08, 37.02, 31.48, 34.97, 39.22, 34.52, 37.73, 35.27, 43.31, 38.42, 31.82, 37.80, 37.15, 34.65, 27.42, 35.10, 35.62, 35.66, 42.79, 47.35, 33.53, 41.87, 32.41, 34.55, 35.43, 35.74, 37.32, 39.69, 34.44, 30.10, 37.17, 32.67, 38.05, 37.55, 34.56, 36.31, 52.43, 32.79, 32.98, 34.73, 36.51, 30.29, 35.79, 38.36, 35.15, 36.86, 37.82, 33.90, 30.43, 34.94, 35.32, 36.69, 31.11, 33.51, 31.67, 35.31, 30.35, 34.89, 33.12, 36.07, 32.80, 37.28, 38.60, 36.01, 36.62, 34.29, 37.27, 32.65, 39.76, 36.06, 39.39, 32.10, 31.97, 35.71, 36.25, 33.25, 30.64, 35.19, 28.98, 29.72, 31.34, 31.00, 34.63, 30.09, 32.50, 36.09, 30.00, 32.91, 35.45, 30.99, 36.41, 39.90, 34.51, 34.67, 33.96, 39.28, 30.48, 34.53, 33.26, 32.37, 38.40, 35.36, 31.93, 31.52, 32.20, 38.77, 35.26, 33.18, 36.50, 32.18, 30.31, 33.24, 32.62, 35.56, 34.29, 34.20, 36.00, 37.82, 31.32, 41.12, 29.34, 35.74, 34.73, 36.23, 32.58, 28.94, 30.48, 32.77, 31.53, 38.53, 34.91, 33.54, 36.68, 40.44, 42.06, 34.75, 31.55, 30.82, 37.06, 38.99, 37.42, 43.26, 38.24, 34.19, 35.25, 29.62, 35.82, 37.71, 43.43, 29.79, 38.91, 34.85, 34.34, 31.31, 34.54, 40.09, 31.66, 36.01, 37.68, 34.33, 32.81, 31.93, 30.65, 35.11, 30.84, 30.74+, 32.14

lol
number of times: 450/450
best time: 27.42
worst time: 3:23.42

current mo3: 31.24 (σ = 0.78)
best mo3: 30.01 (σ = 1.21)

current avg5: 31.24 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 30.57 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 33.33 (σ = 2.35)
best avg12: 31.80 (σ = 1.94)

current avg100: 34.28 (σ = 2.74)
best avg100: 34.23 (σ = 2.42)

session avg: 35.78 (σ = 2.88)
session mean: 36.88

did 200 something yesterday, thought I will stop there
then this morning I ended up continuing it instead

edited once


----------



## Iggy (Mar 2, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> lol
> number of times: 400/400
> best time: 27.42
> worst time: 3:23.42
> ...



Nice, an avg100 sub your official PB average :tu


----------



## Berkay (Mar 2, 2014)

First sub-1 average. Sub-1 singles are starting to come much more often 

Average of 5: 57.78
1. 59.84 F' u U' D2 R2 B' L2 u D F' U F f u F2 U' f2 r' B2 L2 U2 u2 r2 U B R' B2 D2 L B u2 U f2 R' B' U D' R' r F 
2. (51.05) L u2 L2 R' r' D U2 R2 U' F' B2 R' F2 D u2 U2 L' r' B2 L2 u' f' u2 r u R B' f L2 U r' U R2 F B' L B2 D2 u F2 
3. (1:02.14) D2 f' D u2 R F L D' r F D u2 B' R' r2 f R2 F B' f2 R D F' f' U f' u' r2 B2 f L2 f2 B u2 r2 f' D' F' R2 B 
4. 52.20 r F r' f' R2 U F' U' L' R F' U R2 r' F2 L' R2 B' r' f' U2 L r2 F L2 r' R f2 D' r u r U F R' D2 U R u' R 
5. 1:01.32 F r' F2 L2 R' f2 u2 U f2 U' L F2 U R2 U' u2 D2 B' f' R2 f' B u2 r' D2 u' F' U2 R2 f u2 B' L r' u' f u B' r D'


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 2, 2014)

OH:
Average of 12: 27.92
30.62 26.48 32.30 30.65 (19.04) 31.09 24.76 (55.91) 20.75 24.70 27.26 30.54

Standard deviation: 8.93

A deviation of 8.93 (normally it's sub 4) and only one solve that's less than two seconds from the average 
I usually say my OH times are all over the place, but this...


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2x2 stuffz.
> 
> 1.73 AO100. Not UWR, but still verryy good. I didn't think I would come close for a while. Also, worst time was 2.6.
> 
> ...



How is this even possible?!?!


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2014)

Best average of 5: 1:00.77
10-14 - 1:00.85 (1:18.09) 1:02.85 (56.27) 58.62

Last three make 59.25 Mo3, both PBs. Immediately after lubing.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 2, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.37
worst time: 13.82
best mo3: 8.86 (σ = 1.29) 
best avg5: 9.42 (σ = 0.66)
best mo10: 9.98 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 10.07 (σ = 0.77) 
best avg50: 10.44 (σ = 0.74)
best avg100: 10.56 (σ = 0.85)
session mean: 10.57

Mean of 3: 8.86
1. 7.37 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L' U2 F' U2 B2 R' B2 D' B2 U2 
2. 9.60 U F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 R' D U2 L' R' D2 B' F' D R 
3. 9.60 U' F2 R' D2 L' B' L B2 U B2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 L D2 L' B2 D2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 2, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> How is this even possible?!?!



lol the AO1000 can still be rolled a lot too.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 2, 2014)

4x4
All PBs.

number of times: 331/331
best time: 40.56 No sub 40 yet.
worst time: 1:16.53

best mo3: 44.37 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 45.17 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 47.65 (σ = 3.01)
best avg50: 49.30 (σ = 3.42)
best avg100: 49.97 (σ = 3.16) 

session avg: 52.42 (σ = 3.49)


----------



## NamesYUNoLeft (Mar 2, 2014)

First sub-20 AO5! 19.61
Also, all solves were full step with 2LOLL, so that's pretty cool.
EDIT: On 3x3.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 2, 2014)

BAAAAM!!!!
6.66 3x3 PB single THE BEAST LOVES ME!!!!!!
scramble: F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U L' U' R D L B2 L' F' L U' L'
(turns + rotations) (turns not counting rotations)
inspection: z2
cross: D L' U' R' F R D 7 7
F2L#1: y' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L 9 8
F2L#2: y U L' U' L U' L' U L 9 8 
F2L#3: U R' U' R2 U R' 6 6
F2L#4: U2 y R U R' U' R U R' 9 8
ELL: r U R' U' M U R U' R' 9 9 
AUF: U 1 1
TPS including rotations : 7.50750750751
TPS excluding rotations : 7.05705705706


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

7.258 with g perm :O 2nd best iirc! U B' U' L' U L B' R' D F2 R2 F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L F2 D2 



Spoiler



x2
R2 L2 D R' D2 
y' R U R' 
y' U2 L' U L
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
y2 L' U2 R U R' U2 L
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2



then this fail ao5:

Average of 5: 9.013
1. (7.258) U B' U' L' U L B' R' D F2 R2 F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L F2 D2 
2. (11.451) B D2 U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B U' B D' R B' L R' B' U2 B' 
3. 8.468 F2 L B' L2 B2 D F2 R U R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 
4. 10.191 F' D' L2 D F R' F2 L' U' B2 R F2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 R2 D2 
5. 8.380 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F D2 L B F2 U B' R' F2 D2 L' 

failed the 10


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 2, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-2
avg of 5: 3.16

Time List:
2.48, 3.89, (2.24), (6.06), 3.11

pyrawtf


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 2, 2014)

1:08.08 ao12

(1:02.12), 1:08.93, 1:09.02, 1:05.75, 1:08.65, 1:05.21, 1:09.59, 1:07.45, 1:10.40, 1:12.83, 1:02.94, (1:13.45)


----------



## Julian (Mar 2, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> 4x4
> All PBs.
> 
> number of times: 331/331
> ...


Wow, nice dude! Hope you can make it to montreal.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2014)

Good avg12:

6.71, (2.35), 6.37, 5.86, 6.81, 6.68, 5.75, 6.91, (11.15), 5.13, 3.12, 9.31 = *6.27*


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 2, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.75
worst time: 4.09

current avg5: 2.69 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 2.12 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 2.73 (σ = 0.31)
best avg12: 2.30 (σ = 0.37)

current avg50: 2.76 (σ = 0.28)
best avg50: 2.64 (σ = 0.37)

current avg100: 2.70 (σ = 0.37)
best avg100: 2.70 (σ = 0.37)

session avg: 2.70 (σ = 0.37)
session mean: 2.71

trying to beat the 2.59 UWR ao100 again.


----------



## kcl (Mar 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 1.75
> worst time: 4.09
> 
> ...



What are your PB's for ao5 and ao12?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2014)

Best time: 2.35
best avg5: 5.56
best avg12: 6.27
best avg50: 6.97 PB
best avg100: 7.24 PB


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> What are your PB's for ao5 and ao12?



1.61 and 2.19


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> What are your PB's for ao5 and ao12?


..


His sig said:


> 1/5/12/50/100 Pyraminx: 0.89/1.87/2.19/2.45/2.59


----------



## kcl (Mar 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> ..



lol tapatalk doesn't show that. Sorry for redundant questions. I'll delete these later.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> lol tapatalk doesn't show that. Sorry for redundant questions. I'll delete these later.



Quote - Originally Posted by His sig
1/5/12/50/100 Pyraminx: 0.89/1.87/2.19/2.45/2.59


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 2, 2014)

7x7 4:19.71
PB by a lot, centrers were sub 2


----------



## kcl (Mar 2, 2014)

um..

Average: 1.85
Best: 0.72
Worst: 2.25
Mean: 1.79
Standard Deviation: 0.39

1: (0.72)U2 R' F R U' R
2: 1.97F R U2 F2 R U' F2 U' F
3: 1.55U' R F2 U2 R F R U
4: 2.10F' U R' U F U' R2 F'
5: 1.42F U2 R' U R2 U R F2 R'
6: 2.10R F R2 U2 F2 U' R F2 R'
7: 1.72U' R' U' F U' F U R2 U'
8: 1.85F R2 F U F' U' F R2 F'
9: (2.25)R U R' F U' F R' U2 R U'
10: 1.88F R2 U' F U2 R' U2 R
11: 2.05U' F2 U' F' U R' U R U
12: 1.82R F R' F2 U' R' F2 U


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Julian said:


> Wow, nice dude! Hope you can make it to montreal.



I have no way of getting there.


----------



## JakeTheCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

I won a minor non-wca competition. The other people usually get sub30 with CFOP, I beat them all with begginers. A 52 second average to a 53. He got like 2 cornor twists so he got DNFs
.
Got movie tickets to any movie.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

I. LOVE. THE. AOSU.

PB 4x4 Average of 12 (by over 2.5 seconds): 44.456



Spoiler



1. (39.003) B2 U' Rw' R2 B2 U F' Rw' D2 U Rw2 U F' Uw' U2 F2 Uw Rw F U' D Uw Fw2 D' L Uw2 R2 Uw L2 U D' R2 L2 B' U' L2 F2 D' Rw2 U' 
2. 46.062 R2 Uw2 R F2 L F' D2 B2 D Rw Fw2 U R2 U' Fw2 U Uw2 F' R' Fw' R2 Uw' U D2 Fw' B' Uw' B2 Fw' Rw2 D U B U' F U' Uw2 R B' D' 
3. 43.995 Rw' Uw2 U2 F2 Uw L Uw2 D' R' Rw Fw B2 U Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U' Rw' R2 D' B Uw2 L2 D2 R' D' Rw F' Fw' Rw2 U F2 D' F' L2 D' F2 R' L2 Rw' 
4. 41.474 F U' Rw2 F D2 Rw Fw R D2 Uw' F' Rw' Fw Rw' Uw' Rw2 U2 Fw' B2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R' U' Fw2 U B U2 Fw' F' R' U' R' Rw L2 Uw2 Rw F' D2 B' 
5. 49.420 F' Rw' U' Uw' Rw' R2 L' F2 Uw2 D' U F Fw B' Rw2 L' Uw' U2 L2 F' B2 Rw L R' Fw2 D' Uw' L D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' F' R2 Rw Uw R B' Rw2 
6. 47.308 U Fw Uw F' B' U2 L Fw B F R L2 B2 Fw' L2 R2 F Rw' U2 D B' Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 U L2 U2 D' B2 L Rw2 U2 B' Rw' F' Uw2 F2 R2 
7. 39.353 U2 L Rw R F' Fw2 R' B' D Rw2 D' U2 Fw Rw' B R' F U2 Uw' D' Fw R Uw2 Rw' Fw' R B Fw' U F B Rw2 Uw Fw L' Rw D B' Fw Rw2 
8. (51.973) Rw' F' L' Rw' R' U Rw L D2 R Fw' Rw2 U2 R2 U Uw Fw2 R2 Rw' B2 L' F U2 F Fw2 B' U' Fw' Uw F2 L Fw' L2 Fw2 B R2 Uw2 Rw2 F' B2 
9. 51.384 B' Uw2 D' L2 Uw' U2 Fw2 R' U2 Uw2 F' L B D2 B' Uw F L2 D2 Uw2 B' Uw' U2 B D' B Fw' F' L' Rw U' Fw2 R' U R' F' U' Rw Uw' D2 
10. 39.824 F' U Uw2 R' D Fw2 D B' Uw2 Fw F D U2 R' L2 Fw' Rw2 U2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F' D2 B2 L Rw B2 F R2 F D2 Rw U' D2 R' U' Rw R' D' L 
11. 40.653 B2 Fw2 F2 D2 R L U Uw' R Uw F2 L Rw2 B2 D' L B2 Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 R Fw' Uw L2 F2 R2 U Rw2 L Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F' R' L F R2 L2 F' 
12. 45.091 F' L Fw' U' Uw2 Fw Rw2 U F Rw' R' Fw Rw R2 L2 Uw' B2 R' L2 Uw F' Rw2 L2 B2 Uw' F2 R' U2 F Uw' Fw B2 Rw' D R' B Fw2 Uw2 Rw' U'



also 43.307 PB ao5 earlier (lost scrambles)

1. (49.273) 
2. 39.814 [OLL parity]
3. (38.673[OLL parity]) 
4. 46.378 
5. 43.729 

still no single pb, despite it only being 38.25 and I got 5 sub40s today (3 in the ao12, 2 in the ao5)...


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally learned Y perm. 
Also, dropped my PB by 5s to 39s the day after getting a Weilong. It was lucky though, LL completed with a Sune.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

Also, that 46.062 in my average was kinda an LL skip. It was just pure oll parity followed by pll parity :O


----------



## giorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

I have just started solving skewb 2 days ago for now I average 15-22 but I have got insane single 2.51 5 move solution


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2014)

6x6:

2:57.04 mo3, *3:04.49 avg5*, 3:07.14 avg12

3:11.44, 3:23.62, 2:45.59, 3:46.13, 2:52.92, 3:17.13, 3:10.92, *2:57.92, 3:08.67, 2:44.53**, 3:06.89, 3:16.33*


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 3, 2014)

why is everybody so fast
sub 20 mo100, sub 19 mo25.
2k prisma puzzle timer solves. average is like 22.
I'm improving rapidly, it seems.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 3, 2014)

New 2x2x2 PB 2.48. Thank you Chris Olson


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 3, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> New 2x2x2 PB 2.48. Thank you Chris Olson



Used scrambles only count in Comp.
You cantjust try it Cuze you know it is E Z


----------



## Iggy (Mar 3, 2014)

(8.82), (18.42), 9.50, 13.66, 8.86 = 10.67 3x3 avg5

Rolled the 18 with a 17  First counting sub 9 though


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm so happy. I can consistently sub-20 now! PB so far is 13 seconds, and PB avg of 5 is 17.something.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 3, 2014)

Average of 12: 10.94
1. 9.79 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F L2 F R B2 R D U' F' U' F L' F2 
2. 10.07 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 R U F' D2 F2 L R2 U' F2 R' 
3. 11.67 F L2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' L D R B F D2 F' 
4. 10.97 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U L' B2 R' D2 B U2 B2 R' U' L2 
5. 10.28 R2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D' R' F U F' U2 R' F2 U B 
6. (14.18) F2 R2 F2 D U L2 U B2 D2 B2 R B2 L U' B R D' U' F D2 B' 
7. 10.73 U B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' B D' U B' F2 R2 B' R' U F 
8. 13.16 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D U' B2 U2 B D' L2 U' L2 B' F U' R' 
9. 11.05 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 F' D' L' F U2 F L' D F 
10. (9.62) R U' B D' F' R2 U2 B' U L' F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F' B' R2 F 
11. 11.21 B2 D2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' D2 L' F R U' R2 B2 U' B' 
12. 10.43 B' D2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F U F D' U2 R U2 R' U F R'

0.02 slower than PB


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> why is everybody so fast


Practise.


> I'm improving rapidly, it seems.


Keep practising... then you'll ask why everybody is so slow


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 3, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Used scrambles only count in Comp.
> You cantjust try it Cuze you know it is E Z



Lol wut?! His website helped me learn algs...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 3, 2014)

4x4
42.49, (41.58), (47.16), 45.54, 41.85 = 43.29


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 3, 2014)

massively improved my times today! First sub40 and my 3, 5 and 12 are sub 50


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 3, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Lol wut?! His website helped me learn algs...



oh never mind then XD


----------



## cc9tough (Mar 3, 2014)

Megaminx PB's

Best average of 5: 1:24.13
19-23 - (1:18.05) 1:22.41 (1:31.00) 1:28.40 1:21.59

Best average of 12: 1:26.39
12-23 - (1:16.43) 1:26.19 1:26.26 1:29.34 1:34.57 1:26.05 (1:35.36) 1:18.05 1:22.41 1:31.00 1:28.40 1:21.59


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 3, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> oh never mind then XD



=P. Best 2x2x2 site imo.

Also new PB Ao50/100
9.13/10.04


----------



## Iggy (Mar 3, 2014)

1:30.23 5x5 PB single


----------



## kcl (Mar 4, 2014)

9.77 ao12.. Not bad, I haven't touched a cube in a few days.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 4, 2014)

woooo

2:49.80 6x6 avg5

(2:44.17), (3:19.26), 2:55.30, 2:46.50, 2:47.60


----------



## ottozing (Mar 4, 2014)

Mega PB's

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:00.368
worst time: 1:23.199

current avg5: 1:13.355 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 1:11.975 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 1:13.146 (σ = 2.32)
best avg12: 1:13.146 (σ = 2.32)

session avg: 1:13.146 (σ = 2.32)
session mean: 1:12.919


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 4, 2014)

47.94 4x4 single 
1:57.66 5x5 single, 2.05xx avg5 
5:41.19 7x7 single


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 4, 2014)

9.875 3x3 Fullstep, but definitely lucky. 5th sub 10.

L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L U F' D' B2 D' R U'

y // inspection
R U' R' d M' U2 M2 U M' // XXcross
L' U L2 U' L' U y' L' U' // 3rd pair
y U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // PLL


----------



## Iggy (Mar 4, 2014)

7.99 B' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 U F' L2 D U B2 L R' U F2 

OLL skip. 4th sub 8

Edit: 11.86 avg100


----------



## zhangcy (Mar 4, 2014)

3x3 PB

(8.64) L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L B2 L2 R B2 R F' D' F U' R' B2 D' B U B'

cross：R' D U' L2 
F2L1：U2 L' U2 L2 U L' 
F2L2：U' R' U' d' L' U L 
F2L3：y U'2 R' U R 
F2L4：y' R U'2 R' U R U' R' 
OLL：U' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
PLL：U'


----------



## zhangcy (Mar 4, 2014)

8.55 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U B2 U L F' D' R D R U' F L2 D2


X-CROSS: x2 L R2 D
F2L2：R U' R' y' U' L U L'
F2L3：U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L4：d' L' U L U' L' U L
ZBLL: L' U2 L U L' U L R U'2 R' U' R U' R' U


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 4, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.875 3x3 Fullstep, but definitely lucky. 5th sub 10.
> 
> L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L U F' D' B2 D' R U'
> 
> ...



Neat cross build. Would only have used the one pair



zhangcy said:


> 8.55 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U B2 U L F' D' R D R U' F L2 D2
> 
> 
> X-CROSS: x2 L R2 D
> ...



Did you just set a PB and beat it right away? lmao


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2014)

PB Mean of 3: 58.44
1. 54.12 Uw F2 Fw' D R L U F2 D Rw R' Fw2 B2 R Rw Uw' F2 Rw' Uw D' U2 F L' Fw' B R Uw' U2 Rw2 F' Rw' Fw' U' Uw' D' Rw' D2 Fw' U Rw2 
2. 56.90 D2 Fw' Rw2 F' U2 Rw B2 D2 B2 Uw2 F R B' R' U' D2 L Uw Fw R' F Fw' U Uw2 B Fw D Uw2 Fw' Rw' F' U D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R Rw' D2 Fw 
3. 1:04.29 Rw' F2 R' F Rw2 B' L Fw B F' R D B' R' B Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' F' Rw2 L' Fw' D L' R' B R2 B2 Fw U' R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 R2 B2 Rw2 Fw2

Single was 0.04 from PB. Speedsolving is blocked at school, so when I got it my reaction could only be "that's close to what my best time is..." followed by me not knowing whether it was PB or not for the next hour. I knew it was 54.xy. I was certain the Mo3 was PB because I got my PB yesterday, and it was 59.xy.
Still no sub-1 Ao5


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 4, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Mega PB's
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 12/12
> ...





Jays Sig said:


> 3 pounds of skill in a 4 pound bag



Stahp I need to catch up! :3
pizza
it seems like I need to get more skill in my bag.


fedors


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 4, 2014)

OH PB:
Mo3: 20.53
Avg5: 22.05
20.98, (18.93), 21.69, (25.26), 23.49

6th sub 19 single. Sub 20 isn't very unusual anymore.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 5, 2014)

NEW 2x2x2 PB! Pretty Hyped because I am a 2x2x2 noob

1.545 R' F2 R2 U F2 R' F2 U' R'

Only EG case I know because I use the alg to solve pi case for OLL in Ortega


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice! Two PBs in one night. 3x3x3 
19.38 L U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L B2 R' D' U2 L2 B U' F2 D L2 D


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 5, 2014)

17.09 avg5, 18.56 avg12 on 3x3


----------



## Bunyanderman (Mar 5, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 125/125
best time: 8.95
worst time: 1:02.68

current avg5: 13.86 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 13.86 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 16.58 (σ = 2.87)
best avg12: 16.58 (σ = 2.87)

current avg100: 19.45 (σ = 4.25)
best avg100: 19.45 (σ = 4.25)
Skweb my first session after learning how to solve it. What is a good/fast average in skewb, (not for WR but for top 500?)


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 5, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.65
1. 9.32 R F D2 F' L F' B2 L U R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F L2 
2. 10.21 L2 B' D2 F R2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 
3. (7.95) B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 F' L' D2 U' L' B' L' D' B F' R' 
4. 8.24 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R B' F2 L F2 D L U B2 
5. 10.16 B2 U2 B' U2 L F' U B U' D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' 
6. 9.79 L' D2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R' F D' U L' U' R' D2 B2 D' R2 
7. 9.16 U' F2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 B R D' R2 F2 U2 B' F2 U2 
8. (10.25) D2 R' D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 F D' R' F U 
9. 9.79 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 R B2 L2 F' R U' L D2 L' R' D 
10. 9.90 D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 L R2 F2 D R F' U' F U 
11. 10.03 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U' L U2 R B2 R2 D' L2 R B' D 
12. 9.93 D2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 F L2 F D2 B D F2 R U' F L2 B' L2 R' 

Not bad. Might be a PB.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 5, 2014)

OH PB

9. (8.48) F2 D' B' U2 L' F' U2 R' L2 F U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2

x' y U' R' y' R u' //Cross
U' R U' R' //F2L 1
y U R U' R' //F2L 2
U R' U R U2 R' U R//F2L 3
y U R' U2 R U2 R' U R//F2L 4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U'//OLL + AUF

2H PB

5. (5.81) D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U L2 B2 D' F L2 D2 L' B U2 R2 B2 F2

x' R y' R' D2 R//Cross
y R U R2' U' R//F2L 1
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U R U'//F2L 2
y' R' U' R//F2L 3
R U' R' U R U' R// F2L 4
f R U R' U' f' //OLL
U//PLL

Got them both within two hours of each other.


----------



## kcl (Mar 5, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> OH PB
> 
> 9. (8.48) F2 D' B' U2 L' F' U2 R' L2 F U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2
> 
> ...



Yaaaayyyy you got a sub 6!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you kitten me right meow?

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-5
avg of 5: 1.08

Time List:
1. 0.93 U2 F U R' U R F' R' U' 
2. 0.91 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U' 
3. (1.75) F U' F R F2 U2 R' U R' U' 
4. (0.59) F' U' R2 F R2 U' F2 R' U' 
5. 1.41 U2 R2 U2 R' F U' F' R U'

1.61 AO50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-5
avg of 50: 1.61

Time List:
1. 1.40 R F U R' U F2 U' R' U' 
2. 1.16 R2 U F2 U2 R F' R F' R2 U2 
3. 1.15 R U' R F' U2 R F' R' U 
4. (2.88) U R U' R' U' R F R' U 
5. 1.22 U2 R F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R2 
6. 1.65 F U R2 F' U R2 U F2 U2 
7. 1.59 F' R' F2 R' U F R' F U' 
8. (2.78) U' F' R F R' F2 U R U2 
9. 1.94 U F' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
10. 1.52 U' F R F R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
11. 2.00 F2 R' F R U F' U R' U 
12. 1.69 U2 R' F2 U F' R F R' U' 
13. 1.77 F2 U' F R F2 U' F2 R2 U2 
14. 1.91 U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R F' U' 
15. 1.05 F' U F R U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 
16. 1.71 F2 U2 F' U R2 U' F U R2 U 
17. 1.50 U' F2 R F2 U' R' F2 R U2 
18. 1.11 R U R' F R F' U' F U' 
19. 2.13 F2 R U R F2 U' R F R' U 
20. 1.80 R2 F' R2 F R' U R' U' F 
21. 1.78 R F' R2 F' R' F U F' R2 
22. 1.53 U' F R2 U2 R' U R U F' 
23. 0.93 U2 F U R' U R F' R' U' 
24. (0.91) R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U' 
25. 1.75 F U' F R F2 U2 R' U R' U' 
26. (0.59) F' U' R2 F R2 U' F2 R' U' 
27. 1.41 U2 R2 U2 R' F U' F' R U' 
28. 1.58 F' U2 F U R2 U F2 U R2 
29. 1.81 R F' U R F2 R2 U2 R' U 
30. 1.68 R U F' R F U' R U2 R' 
31. 1.88 R2 F U' R' U F R' U R2 U' 
32. 1.33 F R2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 U 
33. 1.58 U R' U2 F U2 F U F' U 
34. 1.81 F U F' R U2 R F2 R2 U' 
35. 1.71 U2 R F U' R F' U F' R 
36. 1.44 U' R' F U R U R' F' U' 
37. 1.41 U' R' F' R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
38. 1.71 R' F R2 F' U2 R U' R' U 
39. 2.11 F' U F U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 
40. 1.44 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 
41. (2.31) U2 R' F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F 
42. 1.94 U F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U 
43. 1.77 U2 R U R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 
44. 1.65 F2 U F' R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 
45. 2.03 F2 U2 R' U R' F' R U2 F' 
46. 1.33 F U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
47. 1.68 U R U' F R' F U' R' U' 
48. 1.65 F2 R F' U' F2 R F' R2 U' 
49. (0.78) U2 F' U R U F' U' R' U' 
50. 1.41 R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 U'



So much lol in this.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 5, 2014)

Got my AoSu. Did a mean of 100. My pb average of 12 before this was 1:22.xx. Also first sub 1 single.

4x4x4 cube
5/03/2014 5:54:55 PM - 8:03:04 AM

Mean: 1:17.14
Average: 1:17.16
Best time: 58.31
Median: 1:16.76
Worst time: 1:34.19
Standard deviation: 7.71

Best average of 5: 1:09.19
21-25 - (58.31) 1:09.19 1:09.57 1:08.80 (1:12.42)

Best average of 12: 1:10.68
20-31 - 1:14.59 (58.31) 1:09.19 1:09.57 1:08.80 1:12.42 1:16.33 1:03.09 1:09.84 1:07.11 1:15.88 (1:17.04)


Spoiler



1. 1:29.96 F' L' Uw2 Fw' R' F Fw B U' Uw2 F2 Rw R' Fw Rw2 R2 F' L' R U2 L2 Uw F L2 Rw2 F' B Uw' F B L' B2 R2 F Fw' Uw2 L2 D R2 Fw'
2. 1:06.23 B2 R2 F Fw' Uw' D' Fw2 R U' D2 F U' Fw U' B2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R Fw B2 D' R2 B2 L' R2 B2 R' F' Fw Rw' R2 B D' Rw' Fw' Rw' B' L R2
3. 1:08.97 D F2 B Rw R' Fw B' Uw2 Fw B R Fw' Rw' B' U' L' Uw Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 F' B D2 F2 Uw' B' R' U2 B U Uw D B Rw B L D' Rw Uw2
4. 1:32.37 L' Rw R2 Fw2 L' D' L2 F2 Fw' L Rw' Fw' D2 Rw R' Uw' D' Fw D' F' Fw2 Uw L D B Uw' L Uw D R2 Fw B2 U F2 Fw Rw2 U' D2 Rw U'
5. 1:18.42 Uw2 F' Uw D B2 U F' B2 L R2 B2 U' L2 B' U' B' D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' D' Fw' R F' Uw' F U' F2 Uw Rw Uw L B2 L' F' Fw' Uw L' Fw
6. 1:18.18 F U' Uw Fw L' Uw2 B Uw2 D B2 D2 Fw R' Fw2 B' D' Rw U' B R2 U B2 L' F' D2 Fw U2 Uw' Rw' U' Rw2 R F' Fw Uw R Fw2 B L2 U'
7. 1:27.97 Fw' Rw' Fw R' B2 L R' Uw2 D2 L Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F' B' Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 D F R' U Uw' D' F2 D2 F' R' F2 R2 Fw' R Uw Rw2 D R F Uw2 F
8. 1:23.67 Rw2 Uw' D' Rw' R2 F2 Fw' U' Uw' D2 R' Fw U2 D2 B' U2 F2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' F2 Fw' Rw U Rw Fw U Fw' L' R2 Fw' B' Uw' Rw U' D' Rw2 F2 L
9. 1:18.77 F' Fw U Rw R U2 Fw2 L R2 D' B' U' L2 D' Rw2 Fw' B Rw' B' Rw2 U2 R' U F2 Fw Rw Uw D2 B2 R2 U L R Fw' B2 Uw F U' Uw' Rw
10. 1:12.40 L2 Rw' U2 D2 B D2 L' Fw B2 R' F2 R' B2 Rw F2 Fw B' U2 Uw F Fw2 U2 R F' L' B U2 D' Fw' L2 Fw2 D2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw U' Uw' F2 R2
11. 1:32.78 Fw L2 B2 Uw2 F Fw B R2 D Rw2 B' U Fw' U Fw2 U' D' Rw' B' Rw' F Fw2 L U' Fw D' Fw Uw2 L Fw2 Uw2 D' L2 R2 Fw' Uw' R' Fw U D
12. 1:16.85 Fw2 L2 R Fw' Uw2 R2 U' Uw' F2 Rw2 F2 R D F' Fw L' B' Uw' B' R Uw F' Fw' Uw B Rw U' Uw' F' L Uw' R Fw' D2 Fw R Fw' D' L2 R2
13. 1:13.66 Fw2 B' R Fw' U L F' B' U D2 Fw' B D' B D2 Rw2 D' R' B2 U B' Rw' R2 U D' Rw F D2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' U D Fw2 Uw D' R' D L2 B2
14. 1:16.82 F' B2 Uw' Rw2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F Fw L2 D2 Fw' Rw R' U2 Rw' Fw2 L Rw' Fw' D' Rw R F' B' Rw2 U Uw2 F R' Fw Rw' U' Fw' L2 D' L2 D'
15. 1:26.62 F Fw B2 U2 Uw L' Fw2 B' R' Uw2 D2 R Fw2 U2 Uw Fw2 Uw' D F' B' L Fw' U2 L R' B L U F' D' F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Uw B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L'
16. 1:19.29 Uw' D' Fw2 D Rw2 D' Rw2 B' U2 D Fw R B L Uw' Rw' R F L2 F' Fw' L R D2 B Uw2 D Fw R F' Fw U2 Uw2 R F' Rw' R2 Uw R' D
17. 1:34.04 B' U Rw' U' F Fw' R B Rw Uw2 Rw F' B' R' Uw2 L' R D' B' U2 B R D R2 Fw D2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 F Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R F2 Rw F
18. 1:17.98 D2 L2 U' B Uw Fw2 Uw B' Uw2 D L' Fw2 D' F' B' U2 D' Rw' U Uw2 B' Rw Fw2 L F' B2 D2 Fw2 B R U D2 L R' U2 D2 L2 Fw2 B' U'
19. 1:22.15 U Uw' L' R' Uw' F2 Fw' U D' R F' Fw D B U2 Uw2 R D R2 U2 Uw2 L' R2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B' D2 B' Rw D F D2 R' F2 Fw B' U
20. 1:14.59 B U' L' Rw2 R2 Fw' B D' R' U2 Uw2 D2 B' Rw' R B' Uw D' F2 Rw' F Fw B2 L' U' D R D2 F' B2 L2 B2 U2 D' B' R2 Fw' Uw' D2 L2
21. 58.31 Uw' R2 Fw2 L F' Fw' Uw2 F' U' D2 Rw' Fw U2 R' B2 L' U' F' L Rw' R F Fw2 R' U Fw R' F Fw2 B' Rw2 R2 U Uw2 D2 F' D2 Rw2 Fw B'
22. 1:09.19 Uw2 D F' Fw' Rw' Uw Fw2 Uw' B D' Rw2 R D' Fw L' U' Rw' U2 D2 B2 L U F2 L Rw2 B' L2 F' Uw Rw B2 Rw B' D' F' R D' F B' R'
23. 1:09.57 L' Rw2 B2 R' F B2 Uw L2 Uw2 F2 U' D2 F B' D2 B2 U Fw' L' Rw' Fw L2 R' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 F R2 Fw2 D2 Rw' D F2 R F' Rw R Fw Rw2
24. 1:08.80 U' L2 D' Rw2 F B Rw' Fw' Rw' D' F2 Uw Rw' F Fw' B' U' B U Uw2 Rw Uw D' F R D B' Rw F2 U F2 Fw L' R2 Uw2 B' Rw R2 F2 Uw'
25. 1:12.42 Fw Rw2 Fw Uw2 D2 F' U2 L' R' Uw' D L2 D' Fw' D R2 U Uw D Rw' F' R Fw2 U Fw2 Rw' U2 L Rw2 R Fw' B' U2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 R2 U2 B2 R'
26. 1:16.33 Fw U' L2 Rw B' U L' B Rw F2 Rw' D' F2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D L2 Uw2 Fw U Uw' R' F Rw2 U' Uw2 R2 F2 R' F' B' L' F2 R' Fw2 L F' Fw2 B'
27. 1:03.09 D2 B U2 D B2 D' L U F2 D F' U2 B R2 U2 F2 R U2 Uw' D F' B2 R Uw' L D2 B' L' F' D2 Fw D Rw U' L Rw2 U2 B' L R
28. 1:09.84 U D' F' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 B2 L2 Fw2 L Uw F B' L' R F2 B' U2 D' Fw Uw D' Fw' Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R F B2 U Fw2 B' Uw' L B
29. 1:07.11 Rw R D2 F' Rw' U F2 D2 L B U' Uw2 B2 Uw' D B R' Fw Rw U2 Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 Fw2 D Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw U D R F' B' L R' Fw2 R2 Uw
30. 1:15.88 D' F Fw2 U2 D2 L2 B L2 R D F B2 L2 Uw2 D F' Uw Rw2 Fw2 R' U' Fw Uw' D2 F2 D L Rw2 Fw' U' Fw R' Fw U Uw2 R D2 B2 R Fw'
31. 1:17.04 L Fw2 U2 F' B Uw' D' R2 F' Fw D R2 Fw2 D F' Fw2 B R B L' Rw R2 D B2 Uw L2 U2 Uw' D' F U2 Fw' L Uw2 Fw R F2 B2 Rw F2
32. 1:26.14 F B L R' B' Rw2 Fw' B L R2 D' Rw Uw' Fw' L Rw F2 L' Rw' Uw2 B D F Fw2 Uw2 D2 R' B2 Rw' R' U' Rw2 F' U2 L' R F B2 Rw' F2
33. 1:09.04 B L2 B' U B2 L2 Rw F' Fw U2 Uw' D R2 Uw B' L Uw' Fw U' Rw' B' D' Rw2 B R U' Uw2 L' Fw B2 U Uw Fw' L F2 L' D2 Fw2 L R2
34. 1:17.43 Uw' F L' R Uw L B2 L2 F' Fw' D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 B2 L2 Rw R D' R Fw Uw F2 R' U' F2 Uw2 Fw2 L Fw' R2 Fw2 L Rw Fw' B2 Rw2 D
35. 1:07.70 Uw Fw L2 Uw2 Rw' F' B' D' R2 F Fw Rw U2 Uw L B Rw' F' U' B2 L Rw' R U' Rw2 R B R' Fw2 Rw' Uw' B' Rw R' F' L' Rw2 U D' Fw
36. 1:20.85 U2 D L2 D' L2 U2 L R D Fw2 Rw Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw' D' Rw D Fw2 Rw' B R' F2 Fw' R' B' L Uw' B D' B2 U2 D L' R2 F' U' L' U2 D'
37. 1:22.08 Fw Rw Fw' B2 R Fw R' Fw2 B' Rw' Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 F B Rw' B' R B' Uw2 D' B2 Rw U Rw2 R2 F2 L2 Rw R Fw L Rw' R Fw2 Uw' L2 R
38. 1:12.82 Rw2 R2 U2 Uw2 D' L2 F Fw B L' Fw' B U' F' Uw F Fw B2 U2 F R2 Uw2 B U' L U2 L' Rw2 Fw Uw' D' F D' R' Uw' L U' Uw2 Fw R
39. 1:14.84 Fw' Uw F' U' F2 U2 D2 L' U F' Fw L2 F Fw2 Rw F' R F2 Fw L2 Uw L R' U' F2 Fw L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw F' Fw' Uw B' Rw R2 U Uw' R2
40. 1:16.89 D Rw Fw' B2 R2 Fw2 R D2 Fw B2 R' B U2 Uw' F2 L2 Fw' B L2 Rw U2 D' R' F' B2 L2 B L2 R U Uw D' L R2 U' Uw' D' R' B2 R
41. 1:26.83 U' R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw' D' Fw B2 U2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 L R' U' Fw' Uw L Rw' D' L Uw2 R2 F' B L2 B2 U' R' Uw F' Uw B' L' Rw2 R U2 Rw D
42. 1:26.53 D' Fw2 L B' L2 F2 R' U' Rw Uw2 B' L' F' R D Rw Fw' B R' Uw' Fw' Rw' F' Uw2 Fw2 U F2 Fw2 B L' D L2 R D L2 F' Fw2 B L' Rw2
43. 1:08.72 D' L2 Uw2 D' Rw U Uw' D F Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R U' R D Rw' D2 Fw R' F Fw U2 Uw2 R' B' L' D' B Rw' Uw2 B R U' Rw U2 D' Fw2
44. 1:14.66 B D Fw2 L Rw' F Fw Rw2 F' B2 L' Rw' D2 Rw2 B Rw2 D2 F Fw2 L2 R' D2 F D2 R' Fw L' Rw' Fw2 U' D' L2 F' L' R2 D L' B' Uw2 Fw2
45. 1:06.23 Rw' B U2 Rw' Fw' B2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 L Rw D2 F Fw Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' Fw2 D R F Fw' B' L' F' B' Uw F' U2 Uw Rw2 R D' R Fw L2 Rw D2
46. 1:24.05 F' Fw B2 Rw' F' Rw2 R2 F B D2 L' Rw2 F2 B U2 F Fw' B2 Rw' U2 Uw' F' B Rw R' D' F B2 U' Fw' U' F Fw' B2 U D' L2 B' Uw' R'
47. 1:07.53 U2 D Rw' R' D2 R U R2 F2 Fw B R U' D' Rw' U' D Rw F Rw U B Uw2 D Rw R Fw B2 L' B L' Rw2 U R Fw D' L' Rw' R D'
48. 1:10.42 R' U' B' U' F' R U L U2 D' Rw' R D2 L' D L' F' Fw R' Fw' L' Uw2 Fw R' U2 R' D2 F2 D2 Fw2 U Rw' U Uw' R2 B2 Uw2 D' B U'
49. 1:12.54 Fw' R' D' F Fw2 Uw D2 R Fw' Rw2 R' F' U2 D2 L2 Rw R D' R2 U2 Fw' L' Rw U' B' L2 Uw' F2 L U' Rw F2 B2 Uw2 F2 U F B Uw' Rw2
50. 1:14.94 L2 Fw2 U Rw' B' R' Uw' D' B Rw2 F' B2 D L2 U D' L' Rw D L' Rw2 Uw B' L R2 Uw' R2 B' U2 Uw D' L' U R F2 B D L R F
51. 1:20.66 F Fw' B' D' R2 U' F' B' Uw2 F B R2 B2 U2 Uw D' L' B2 R F' Fw' D' Fw' Rw' B U R D2 B' D' F Rw' Uw' L R' Fw' Rw2 F2 L U'
52. 1:32.51 F' D2 F' Fw2 R F' Rw F' L2 R2 U Rw' R F U2 L2 R B2 U D' L' R Fw B2 Rw D2 B' U2 D' L U2 Uw2 D2 L' F Rw R' U2 R Uw'
53. 1:22.42 F' B2 Rw F2 B2 U D' B U Uw R B Uw' Rw F2 Fw U2 R2 D' Fw2 B U' L' Rw2 U B' L U Uw2 F' U' Uw' D2 F' Fw B Rw2 R F2 Uw
54. 1:10.78 B U D' R2 B2 R' D Rw2 R2 B Rw' Fw' D L Rw' F2 L D2 L2 B R B' L Rw2 B' L F2 Fw L' Fw D R F' Fw' B2 D B Rw2 R2 D'
55. 1:13.01 B2 L' Fw Uw' R U2 Fw2 L2 F2 U2 Rw2 R2 F' U' F B Rw' Fw' R' Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw' U' F' Rw' F' Fw' D2 B' Uw2 L R' D F U Rw D2 L U
56. 1:11.89 Fw' D' F' D2 F2 Rw' R' Fw B' U' R U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 U2 F Rw' B' R2 Uw F' Fw2 B Uw B L' F2 R' F2 R U D' Fw L F' B' R2 Fw R2
57. 1:16.26 Rw' F B Uw2 Rw' R2 F' L' F B' U R2 U2 B' Rw2 F2 B U2 L R2 D Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw' Rw' R' U2 D R' Fw2 B' L' R' D' F' U L2 Fw2 R
58. 1:12.64 Uw' L' Rw' R' B' Uw' L2 R2 F2 D' Rw2 Fw Uw' D' Fw' B2 L U B2 Rw Uw2 D' B' Rw U B' L Fw2 Rw F' Fw Rw2 D R' U D Fw2 Uw Fw2 D'
59. 1:27.06 U F' Uw L' U F2 Fw2 Rw2 F Fw Uw' F B' Rw' F Fw' U' F D R' F Uw2 B' Uw D L' U' B2 R' Fw L2 D R' D' Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 L F
60. 1:21.17 D Fw D2 F Fw' R F Uw' R2 F Fw U Rw2 R2 Uw F' R2 F R2 Uw B2 R' D' L2 D' R' F' Rw B' L R2 Uw2 F Uw2 F2 Fw2 D R Uw' D'
61. 1:11.75 Fw2 B' Rw R F2 Rw' D2 B' Uw L' Rw' Fw2 D2 B Uw F Fw2 L' F' Fw2 Rw' D' L F L2 R D R' B2 Uw2 D' R B Uw' B2 Uw D' F2 R2 F2
62. 1:12.46 Rw' D Fw2 D2 R2 F' D2 Fw2 B2 R2 F U2 L' Rw2 B U F' L Uw F U2 D2 Rw F' U2 R' D Fw B2 D' L Rw' D R' F L' R2 D Rw2 R
63. 1:18.50 F' Uw' R' D' R' Uw2 L2 U Uw' F' Rw F' Rw' Uw B' D2 B R2 Uw2 F' B2 L' Rw2 U D2 Fw R2 F U B U L' B U2 B' Rw' Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw
64. 1:09.53 D' Fw' U Fw' U2 F2 L R D2 R Uw2 D' Fw L B' Rw' Fw R' B2 Uw' D' L2 Fw' Rw2 D' F2 D' B2 L' Rw' R D2 B Rw2 D R' B' U2 F' D
65. 1:20.57 F B2 Rw R' B2 Rw D2 B L2 F2 Uw' D2 R' Uw2 D Fw2 L2 Rw' R F' B D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' D' L2 Rw2 R U' Uw2 R2 U' Fw' Rw U' L' U2 Rw U
66. 1:08.24 B L' R Fw2 B Uw2 B2 R D2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R D2 Rw' R U Uw' Rw' R U' Fw' B2 D' Fw2 B Rw' R B2 D F2 Rw R' Uw D B2 U2 Rw
67. 1:19.43 U F Uw2 L2 Uw2 B D2 B' L F' L' Uw' D2 R Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 B' D' F L' Uw2 R' F R' U' Fw2 L2 Uw Fw2 B2 D2 B Rw2 R' Fw U' Rw2 B
68. 1:16.85 L2 U Fw' Uw B U L' U D' Fw2 B2 Uw Fw D2 B2 U B' Rw2 R2 U' Fw L Rw2 R2 Fw2 B' D2 F' L R2 Uw Rw R2 Fw2 D' F' Rw B' Uw L'
69. 1:18.42 B L D L' D' Rw D B2 Rw' F Fw2 L' Rw2 R F R F2 B' R' D2 R2 F R Fw2 B2 Rw' R' B' R Fw' B' R2 Uw' R B2 L' U D' R D'
70. 1:13.70 R2 Fw U' R2 D2 L2 F' R' Uw' F' U' Rw' U R' U D' R B2 D2 F2 R Uw2 B2 L2 Fw' B L2 U2 Fw' B' Rw' U Uw' R Uw2 F2 B2 D2 F' Fw2
71. 1:16.57 R' U' B' R2 F2 Fw' R2 Uw Fw2 U2 Uw' F' Uw2 L Rw' U2 Uw Fw' U D' L2 F2 B2 U Rw R2 Fw D2 L2 R2 Uw2 D2 L2 D' R' D R F2 Fw2 U2
72. 1:17.95 F2 Fw2 B D2 L' R2 Uw D2 Fw' Uw B R' D Fw B' D2 F' Fw2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Uw D2 F' Fw2 L' Rw2 F' U2 D2 F B Rw'
73. 1:14.49 U' Uw L' U Rw' Uw' F' U2 D B2 Uw2 B R' U2 Uw2 Rw' R' F2 Fw' B' U F R' U' L' R' Fw' B' Rw D' R F' Fw B' R F2 L R F' B2
74. 1:33.40 Uw Rw Uw2 B' L2 Uw Rw R' U2 Uw2 F U' R2 U2 L Uw' F2 Fw' B U2 Uw' Rw R' Fw U' Fw Uw2 Rw Uw D B2 Uw' D2 Rw U' L F2 U2 D' F2
75. 1:21.73 D' Fw' U2 B2 Uw Fw2 B' U' Rw2 Fw' D2 B' Uw2 L' B L' Fw B2 Rw' U' Rw U D R2 Uw L' Uw' D2 B2 Rw' U F' Uw2 F2 Fw2 R2 U Uw' R' D2
76. 1:14.00 L2 F2 Rw2 B2 L2 B2 Rw R' B' L' Rw' U D2 F2 B2 D2 L' Rw' F B Uw B' L D Rw Fw B2 R Uw D F2 Uw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 L' Rw' Fw
77. 1:07.78 Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' D' B' L2 Fw2 R2 Uw' L R' B2 Uw L2 Fw' B' D' Fw' D2 R Uw' F2 Fw2 Uw R2 F' Fw B2 R F2 R D2 Rw' Fw2
78. 1:09.59 Fw' Uw Fw2 D R2 Fw2 B' U2 Fw Uw' F2 B' L F Uw2 Fw2 D R' D' F Rw' R B' D L2 F2 Fw' Rw' Uw R2 Fw2 U2 D2 R2 D' Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 R'
79. 1:17.00 Fw2 B' R2 Fw Rw2 F B' L' B2 L2 Uw2 D2 F2 B' D Rw2 B' Uw' Fw' Uw2 F Fw2 U2 Fw2 R F' U B U' Uw' Rw F2 B L' U' Rw2 D R2 D' Rw
80. 1:15.48 D L' Uw B' Rw2 Uw2 F' D2 Fw R' D F Fw' L2 Uw2 L B2 L' U' L2 Uw Fw' D R2 U' Uw Rw F2 L2 B2 L R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F Rw2 B U' F'
81. 1:13.41 U R' D2 Fw' L2 B2 L' B2 Rw' R F' Rw' Uw L F2 Fw2 Rw B Uw' R2 D F Rw R2 B' D' B2 Uw' R U' F' Rw2 R2 F' R' U' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L
82. 1:26.62 D Rw D' Fw2 U2 Uw F' B D' F L' R2 F D Fw2 D Rw2 F2 Fw2 B2 D B' Rw Uw F D' F2 R' Fw2 B2 U Uw2 D2 B U' F B Uw Rw R2
83. 1:31.62 R D' B Rw' Uw D F2 U' F B2 L R' F' L' Fw' U Fw2 R Uw R2 D L2 U' L2 Rw2 R2 D' B2 Rw' F2 Fw Rw' D R2 D' R Uw' R B Uw2
84. 1:11.05 B2 U2 D B D2 L2 Rw' R' F D2 F' Fw2 R2 F2 Fw U' Uw F' B U' Uw2 D' L Rw' F2 Rw2 U F B2 L2 F' Rw' B D R' Uw' Rw2 U2 F2 R
85. 1:16.69 L' Rw' U Uw2 R U D Fw L Fw B L2 R2 D2 R' D2 F' L B2 Rw' D' L Rw' D2 F' B' U B2 U2 Uw' D' F' L Rw2 R B2 D' L F' B
86. 1:13.02 L B2 U2 B' Uw2 F2 U2 Uw' B D2 R' Fw2 Rw2 U Uw2 Fw L F U2 F' L D' B D' L2 Uw2 R2 Uw' B2 Uw' Rw' Uw D Rw U' L2 D2 R2 Fw' B2
87. 1:11.54 U' Uw2 L F' Uw' B Uw D Fw B R2 F2 R U' B2 Rw F B' R' D F' B Uw F L Rw F' R' B2 R' D Rw Uw' L' R2 Fw' U D' Rw2 B2
88. 1:20.40 L F' Fw R2 D Fw' B Uw2 Fw' B' D2 Fw' D' Fw2 L2 Rw' R F Fw' Rw2 F2 U Uw' R' B' U' F2 Fw D' L' Uw D' Fw2 Uw2 D2 L R2 Fw L' U2
89. 1:23.15 Fw2 U2 L' F' Fw' Uw L2 Uw D2 Fw2 Rw D' Rw2 R' Fw2 B2 D Fw2 B2 Rw2 B Uw D' Rw' D' F Fw U D Rw U L U' L' F2 B Rw' R B' Rw2
90. 1:34.19 D F B2 Rw2 U Uw R' B2 L2 U Rw R' Uw Fw2 B' L2 Uw R2 U' Uw L2 B U Fw Uw Fw2 Rw2 U2 D F2 U2 B D' R2 F L' Rw Uw Rw' U2
91. 1:23.12 U' L U Uw' D F' U Fw' U Rw' D L' Rw2 R U' L Rw2 U L' Rw R Fw B R2 B' L2 Rw F' Fw B2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw U D'
92. 1:26.86 L2 U D2 F2 Fw Rw' F L' Rw' Uw' L2 Rw' R Fw' L D Fw2 Rw2 B2 L' F L2 R' U2 Uw L2 Uw B' Uw2 D2 L Rw R2 U' Fw U2 Rw' F' B' Uw
93. 1:05.71 F2 B2 D' R' U Uw' L F2 L2 F2 L R U2 Uw' D Rw R U B' Uw' D L' R' Fw' B2 R2 F' L2 D2 R D F2 B R B' Uw Rw F2 B2 Uw2
94. 1:22.12 Uw D L' R Fw' Uw D F2 U Uw2 B Uw' R' F' L' F' D F2 D R' U' L' U' L' Rw R2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 R2 Fw' R2 F Rw2 Uw R' F' Fw' Uw' L'
95. 1:20.87 Fw2 U2 Fw' L2 Fw B L' Rw' F' Fw U2 F2 Fw L2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 D R2 F2 Fw2 R F U Fw2 U2 D2 R B2 L Rw B' Rw' R2 U' Uw' Fw D Rw2
96. 1:20.87 R2 F2 R Fw2 U2 F' B Uw' L' U' D' Rw2 F Rw' F2 U' F U2 L2 B' D Rw' Fw2 B' L' R2 Uw D B L U' Rw' Fw R2 F L R' D' F' D
97. 1:31.00 U2 L' R D' F D' L' B R2 F2 U' D' Fw2 U L2 Uw2 Rw' B U' Uw' Fw2 R' Uw' F2 U R Uw Rw R' U D L2 U D2 R' D' F B2 U' Rw
98. 1:21.39 Fw R U2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B' U D' F' U Rw' R U' D2 Fw' R F2 U' Uw Fw Rw' Fw' R Fw2 B' Uw' R U' Uw' D2 R' U' R' F R Uw2 Fw
99. 1:00.83 D' R Fw2 B' D F R2 F' B U2 R2 F B' L Fw2 D R Fw2 Uw2 R' F2 U Uw' D L2 R B' U F U' D Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw R2 Fw2 Uw' D2
100. 1:14.47 Fw L2 Rw B' L2 R U' Uw L R U2 Rw2 U' Fw R' F Uw2 D2 R' U' R F2 B2 U2 Uw' D2 L Uw' D F Rw U' Rw2 D F Fw B2 L' Rw' R2


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 5, 2014)

13.55 average of 5 3x3 yay! 
I hadn't practiced in a long time and did a a few solves, then this came. lol


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 5, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Are you kitten me right meow?
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-5
> avg of 5: 1.08
> ...



Haha nice. I got a 1.15 avg with those scrambles [1.06, 0.84, (DNF), (0.60), 1.56]


----------



## kcl (Mar 5, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Are you kitten me right meow?
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-5
> avg of 5: 1.08
> ...



wat


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> OH PB
> 
> 9. (8.48) F2 D' B' U2 L' F' U2 R' L2 F U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2
> 
> ...



Both faster than my PBs


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 5, 2014)

6.51. U L2 D' B' R D' L2 U' B' D2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D2

65/6.51= 9.98 TPS wat


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 5, 2014)

In less than 20 solves, I got my first sub 40, 38.90, with my new aosu.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> In less than 20 solves, I got my first sub 40, 38.90, with my new aosu.



AoSu!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 5, 2014)

4x4
(50.09), 42.61, 46.41, (39.51), 44.92, 43.93, 44.32, 48.21, 47.62, 45.21, 43.15, 43.64 = *45.00 avg12*

*46.98 avg50*

1,000 4x4 solves in 8 days. Got my first 4 sub40s in this time span. Sheng v2 ftw.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Are you kitten me right meow?
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-5
> avg of 5: 1.08
> ...



Hooolllly crap. THANK YOU for not turning on a camera!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 5, 2014)

48.400 4x4 single

first few timed solves on aosu


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 6, 2014)

34.47 ao100



Spoiler



30.40, 29.01+, 31.82, 31.65, 31.56, 41.45, 33.76, 34.81, 33.94, 34.27, 31.00, 35.65, 30.95, 31.03, 33.11, 31.72, 34.17, 28.16, 34.68, 35.35, 35.86, 37.34, 34.85, 34.89, 39.36, 33.02, 37.91, 35.53, 33.37, 35.75, 33.43, 30.26, 32.51, 29.55, 32.24, 37.24, 33.98, 31.70, 36.01, 34.48, 33.05, 33.67, 35.75, 33.16, 36.12, 36.15, 37.92, 36.74, 37.83, 33.87, 28.12, 31.16, 32.16, 34.27, 43.42, 35.79, 36.73, 29.84, 38.38, 29.17, 36.93+, 35.25, 33.54, 35.64, 38.67, 33.88, 31.73, 38.30, 35.06, 33.95, 34.53, 33.08, 36.57, 38.48, 42.93, 33.71, 42.40, 36.80, 42.99, 32.34, 34.03, 33.73, 33.84, 33.52, 38.08, 31.92, 40.39, 35.58, 37.93, 29.01, 37.31, 34.11, 34.09, 25.97, 37.59, 37.67, 32.73, 35.20, 29.38, 35.46


----------



## ottozing (Mar 6, 2014)

Average of 12: 8.478
1. (7.322) L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L D' B D2 R B' L' F' U2 R2 
2. 7.433 L' B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L U2 L U2 B' D' F L B R2 U B F2 R2 
3. 8.086 R2 D2 B' R U' F2 R' F' U F' U2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F2 
4. 9.018 R2 U2 F L2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B U' B2 L D2 L D B' D' R' D' 
5. 8.124 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L U L' B2 F' U F' L F R' 
6. (12.737) R L' F' L U2 L D R' B U F R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 
7. 9.050 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B' L2 D R D L' F L' D' R 
8. 9.130 R2 L2 D' B2 R' B2 R F2 D' F' B' D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F2 
9. 8.709 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U B2 R2 D L' F' R2 D U' F' L' F2 D B2 
10. 8.083 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B' L' D B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 B' R 
11. 7.960 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R U B D R' D F' L D' B 
12. 9.186 B2 R D2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 F' U L B' U R' F2 D B2 R


----------



## bran (Mar 6, 2014)

ottozing said:


> ~Awesomeness~



Could you please stop getting fast at 3x3


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 6, 2014)

bran said:


> Could you please stop getting fast at 3x3



Getting? He's past that stage man.

4.54, 3.55, 5.07, 5.06, 3.98, 5.02, 5.02, (6.76), 3.70, 3.35, (1.90), (6.18), 4.21, 3.14, 4.78, 3.42, 2.80, 2.69, 2.71, 2.83, 3.55, 3.25, 3.46, 3.31, 2.94, 4.02, 2.82, (2.23), 3.03, 3.06, 3.26, 4.48, 3.47, 3.52, 4.27, 3.99, 3.91, 4.22, (2.36), 2.42, 3.66, 3.83, 3.78, (DNF(5.18)), 2.90, 4.66, 2.96, 3.51, 4.88, 3.47, 3.39, 4.46, 3.56, 2.78, 5.28, 4.22, 4.10, 3.90, 3.83, 3.79, (5.79), 3.08, 3.76, 3.56, 4.74, 4.75, (2.30), 4.36, 3.93, 4.82, 4.98

best avg5: 2.78 (σ = 0.06)
best avg12: 3.04 (σ = 0.32)
best avg50: 3.56 (σ = 0.62)

avg50 is only PB, but happy with how close the 3.04 was to PB (3.04 average didn't have nearly as good scrambles as my 3.01 avg)

Also had a 3.27 avg25 which is pretty stupid fast, and annoying that I had no sub 3 average of 12 in there.

This is keyboard not stackmat like my 3.01 avg12 tho.

Edit: 1. 1.90 U' R' U R U R' U' R l' r b' this is 5.5 tps O_O


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 6, 2014)

This thread is the most awesome place in the internet


----------



## Iggy (Mar 6, 2014)

My first 3x3 solve of today was 9.29. I guess that's an accomplishment.


----------



## bran (Mar 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Getting? He's past that stage man.



Should've said faster, my bad


----------



## ottozing (Mar 6, 2014)

Average of 12: 1.495
1. 1.692 F2 U' F' U2 R U' F2 U2 R 
2. 0.976 R' U2 R' U' R F' R U2 F' U' 
3. 1.659 F U2 R2 U' F' R' U F2 R2 
4. 1.582 R' U2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U' R 
5. 1.583 R2 U2 F R' U' F' U2 R' U' 
6. (0.876) F2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' 
7. 1.661 U2 F' U R U2 F' R U R' 
8. 1.439 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 F' U2 
9. (1.761) F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R F U2 
10. 1.716 F2 R' U R' F2 U R2 F' U' 
11. 1.268 U' F U' F R2 F' R2 F R' U' 
12. 1.376 R' U F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R U' 

Part of a 1.721 avg100


----------



## Iggy (Mar 6, 2014)

8.58 D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 F' D L F2 R2 D F2 U

lol wtf that scramble


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 6, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Neat cross build. Would only have used the one pair


Thanks. There was probably a better way to do it, I just didn't want to track the second pair

OH PBs:
14.32 Single - Sune PLL skip.
18.97 Average of 5. Counting 14.
20.32 Average of 12. Just good

3x3 PB single 9.241

y' z2 // inspection
R2 F' D2 // cross
R' U R U y L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U R' U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L R U' R // 3rd pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U // AUF

E: 13.30 3x3 Average of 12
12.31 3x3 Average of 5

E1:14.18 3x3 Mean of 100
9.98 3x3 LL skip... atleast is was sub 10. 7th sub 10.

E2: 13.88 3x3 Mean of 100. SUB 14!
12.70 3x3 Average of 12. Only 3 sup 13s


----------



## Iggy (Mar 6, 2014)

7.51 Skewb avg5


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 6, 2014)

2x2x2
4.68 average of 50, 4.89 average of 100.
First sub-5's since I started incorporating CLL into my solving. Three subsets left


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2014)

Skewb single PB http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKVhdq98_wU&feature=share&t=1h4m50s sorry for the bad video quality. the time was 4.22 D R L' R


----------



## cc9tough (Mar 6, 2014)

Megaminx PB's

Best average of 5: 1:23.37
(1:19.22) 1:19.24 (1:27.46) 1:25.12 1:25.74

Best average of 12: 1:24.93
1:19.73 1:32.69 1:20.06 1:27.45 (1:36.77) 1:28.53 (1:19.22) 1:19.24 1:27.46 1:25.12 1:25.74 1:23.23


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 6, 2014)

4x4
39.99, (53.83), 48.52, 42.81, 43.48, 43.30, 44.53, 45.78, (39.57), 44.07, 46.42, 46.11 = *44.50 avg12*

*46.33 avg50*

1,150 solves in 9 days


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2014)

YES!!!!! a new 3x3 AVG of 5 PB 
Rubik's cube
Mar 6, 2014 4:05:33 PM - 4:12:01 PM

Mean: 33.70
Average: 33.09
Best time: 29.91
Median: 32.53
Worst time: 39.33
Standard deviation: 3.73

Best average of 5: 33.09
1-5 - 32.53 (29.91) (39.33) 30.06 36.69

1. 32.53 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 D R' U L' F D' U' F' D B' L2
2. 29.91 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' B F2 D' R2 L' B2 D L U2 B2 D2
3. 39.33 B2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U F R2 F' U R' U2 B F' R' B'
4. 30.06 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D' B' U F2 L' B' R' U' F2 R2 L' U2
5. 36.69 U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F' U' F' R D' R' B' L D2 L'


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 6, 2014)

number of times: 102/102
best time: 50.14
worst time: 1:09.09
best mo3: 52.88 (σ = 2.37)
best avg5: 54.26 (σ = 0.05)
best mo10: 55.76 (σ = 3.08)
best avg12: 56.83 (σ = 2.81)
best avg25: 59.19 (σ = 3.31)
best avg50: 59.71 (σ = 3.16)
best avg100: 1:00.76 (σ = 3.27)
best mo100: 1:00.68 (σ = 3.94)

Mega


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 7, 2014)

New PB AO5 Rubik's cube

Best average of 5: 32.93
22-26 - 32.08 (34.86) 34.06 (30.06) 32.65

22. 32.08 R2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L' B' R' D' F U2
23. 34.86 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D' L' D' L2 B F' L' F U' L2 B2 U2
24. 34.06 D' F2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' U' L' D2 L2 D' F2 L' D2 B
25. 30.06 D R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D B2 L2 F2 R U'
26. 32.65 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D' L' F' R F R' U2 B2 D R2 D' U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 7, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> number of times: 102/102
> best time: 50.14
> worst time: 1:09.09
> best mo3: 52.88 (σ = 2.37)
> ...



Whoa. Really fast.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 7, 2014)

At school: 2 13s, 2 12s, and an 11.962. I cheered a lot. But no great averages. 

Also yesterday: 4:13.49 on 6x6


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 7, 2014)

1:52.85 6x6 single, PLL parity


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 7, 2014)

8.05 ao100. close...



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.05
1. 8.29 L2 B2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 F D2 L' D2 F U B U2 L U' B2 D2 
2. 8.04 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' B' R D L' R2 F' R' D' R 
3. 6.60 F L' U F2 D2 F U B U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 
4. (9.78) F2 B' D B' R U2 L2 F' R D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F B2 D2 B L2 
5. 9.66 U2 R2 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B' R D' U R' B' R B2 L2 F R2 
6. 7.17 B2 D' B' R U B' R F U D2 R2 L' B2 R2 F2 B2 R F2 D2 R 
7. (6.30) R2 F U2 D2 R F D' R' U2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 
8. 6.81 D2 L2 F' D2 F D2 L2 R2 B F2 D2 U' F R U2 R2 F' L2 U B 
9. 8.40 R U2 R2 F' L' F' R2 U L F2 B' U2 L2 F2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B 
10. 6.82 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 R U R' B F' R F2 D' B R2 
11. 7.27 D L2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F R2 B' L D' U2 L2 D2 B L' 
12. 7.17 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F U' L D' R' B F' L' U' B2 D2 
13. 8.68 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B F R2 F' U2 R' D' R2 D' B D2 L' B F' U 
14. 8.26 U L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D L2 U2 R2 B F2 D' B' L' B' D' R2 F2 U2 
15. 8.60 U2 F' U R' D' R L' U' L' F' R2 B2 U F2 U D2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 
16. 8.11 R L U2 L2 U' R D B L F U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 
17. 6.95 B2 U F2 D F2 U L2 D L2 B2 D L' B L B L F R2 B' R B 
18. 8.59 L2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 R' U' R2 D' U2 B' R U' L' B 
19. 8.33 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 L' D L2 U F' D U B2 F R' F' 
20. 9.44 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F' R2 U B2 L2 B D2 L' R' B' R D' 
21. (6.52) U2 D2 B R' B' U' L2 B U B U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 
22. (10.15) U2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F' D B R2 U2 R U2 B' D2 B U 
23. 7.12 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 D' B' U L R' 
24. 7.42 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D' L2 B' D' F' U L' B2 L U R' F2 
25. 8.47 D2 B F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' R' D' F' D' U' R2 D2 F' D' F2 
26. 7.66 L B2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 U B' F' D U F' D' B' L2 U2 
27. (9.69) L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L' B' R' U2 B U' F R' B' 
28. (6.22) R' B' D2 L' B2 L' F D' L' F D2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F 
29. 8.70 B U F B2 U D R L' D' F L2 U' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 
30. 7.94 U2 B R2 U2 B' D2 B R2 B U B' L' F' D R' U L R' B2 
31. 6.58 F2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 L U R B2 D F R' B U' R2 
32. 9.51 R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B D2 F2 U' L' F' D' F' R2 B' F R2 
33. 9.13 B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D L2 U F2 U2 L D' R2 B F' D' R B' D2 F' 
34. 7.71 B2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 L' F2 U R2 D R U' B' R D2 
35. 7.16 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 U' R U B R2 
36. 9.64 L2 B D2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 B L2 U2 R B2 D F L' B' D B 
37. 9.34 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B U2 B' U B F L' F R2 U2 L B2 
38. 8.76 U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 F D2 U2 F' L2 D B' L F' D2 U F' R' D U' 
39. 8.29 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F D2 R2 F' R' B L' D' U L' D F2 U2 R2 
40. 8.06 D' L' B' U R' B' R' B D2 L B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 D L2 U L2 
41. 8.04 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 F' U R2 B F U2 R B' D' F2 
42. 9.39 D2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 R U' F R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F' 
43. 6.80 F2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F' R' D' B F D2 U' L' B' L 
44. 7.43 B' L2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 B' L' U L' B F U' F R F2 
45. 7.99 U L U D F' L F2 B D' F R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 
46. (6.27) U F2 R U D' B U B' U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R B2 D2 R' D2 
47. 7.84 B' U2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 L' B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U B L' R' 
48. 8.37 L2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R U' L2 D F U B2 D' B' 
49. 7.90 R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L R' D B U' F' L2 B L' R 
50. 7.59 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' R U L2 U2 R U B' L U2 
51. 9.48 L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' F2 L' F2 R B' D' U F' 
52. (10.37) F' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 R F2 U R2 B L D2 L R U' 
53. 8.71 L' D R' L' B2 L2 D' B' R B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 
54. 8.42 D2 R2 B D B' R2 F L U B' R U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R F2 
55. 7.47 B2 L2 F D2 R2 F U2 F R2 F U L D' B' F' R D2 U2 L U2 L 
56. 7.47 L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 R D L U F L 
57. 7.12 U' R2 U R L' D F U L U2 F' L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F 
58. 8.43 F2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 B U2 B F2 R' F' L' B L2 D' B R' U 
59. 8.79 D' B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B L2 U' R' B U' R' U2 B2 D L 
60. 7.85 B' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 L' B R2 B' U2 F' R' B' D' 
61. 7.47 B2 U2 L F B2 D' R2 U B U R2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 R U2 L2 
62. 8.35 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 F D2 L' B' D' L2 U2 L' D R' 
63. 8.16 F' R' B L2 U2 D L' D2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 
64. 6.98 B2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 L' U2 B L2 D' U F R' B' R F2 U' 
65. 7.48 L' D2 F2 L' R' D2 L U2 R' D2 B2 F L2 D2 U' F' D' B L2 B2 L 
66. 9.44 B2 R' D R2 D L F D R U' D F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 
67. 8.26 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 D L2 D' R' F' D' L' R2 F2 L' B' L' U' 
68. 7.70 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 D U' L' D' B' R' D F D2 U' R' F 
69. (9.98) F' U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F U2 F U2 R B' L2 U L D B D' L2 D 
70. 8.59 U' L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F U' F L' B R B2 U' F' D U' 
71. 8.81 R' D2 L D2 L2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R D B L D B R F D B' U 
72. (6.53) U2 B2 L' F' R' B U' R2 F2 L B' U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 
73. 8.02 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R F' L2 U2 L D2 R F2 U R' 
74. 7.95 L F D' B2 R' F2 U2 L' D' L2 B2 R2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 
75. 7.45 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B' L2 B D2 F' R D2 F R 
76. 8.04 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U' R' U R2 U R D' F2 R F' 
77. 8.80 B2 L' U2 L D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 U B' L2 U B' F D2 R' B' F2 
78. 7.85 F2 D L2 U F2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L' B R' U' F' D' B2 U B D 
79. 9.17 B' U2 L' F' U2 F' B' L' U F' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 
80. 8.08 D2 L U R B' R' D2 F L' U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 
81. 7.73 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F' R' F U B D2 L2 D R' 
82. 6.80 B R' U R2 L B' L D2 B R2 D2 R2 L' F2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 U2 
83. 7.59 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 U B' R2 D2 B2 U' L' D' F2 U F2 
84. 8.79 F2 U R2 B2 D U B2 L2 U' B' U2 B R D' L B' U B2 D' R 
85. 8.55 R2 D' L2 D' U R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 F L F2 R2 U2 B R U2 R' U' 
86. 7.54 F2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 R' U R F U2 L F2 R' D' F2 
87. 7.53 B' D2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 U L' U' R U2 R' D2 R' D F' 
88. 8.33 B U2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 U' R U2 F' R' F D' L D2 U 
89. 8.50 F' B2 U R2 L' F2 D2 R F D B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 
90. 7.77 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B L2 R' B' D U B' F R D2 
91. 8.57 U F2 B R F L D2 F D R D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L F2 B2 R 
92. 7.00 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U B U' L U2 B' L D R B' F' 
93. 7.11 D' R2 U2 R2 L B U R2 F R B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 B2 
94. 7.37 D2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' D2 U2 L' U2 B' D F2 U' 
95. 8.16 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' R2 D2 B L' R B2 U' R2 D2 R B F2 
96. 8.21 F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 B U2 F' L D2 U' R B L2 U' B L' D 
97. 8.08 L2 F' R F2 U2 L2 U R' L2 B' D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 
98. 7.60 B R F2 L2 F' U R2 B D L' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 B' 
99. 7.90 B L2 R2 D2 B F L2 B R2 D2 B' U L' R2 B L B2 F R' B 
100. 8.59 U2 B' L B D B' R' U2 D F L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2


----------



## Artic (Mar 7, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 8.05 ao100. close...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



666 post and 6.66 single lol And don't worry bro, it's gonna happen. 

P.S. I learned a lot from the reconstructions to your vids. Post some more please


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 7, 2014)

Got a 52 with Hoya. I never use it.


----------



## Fawn (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm finally getting consistent sub-2 averages on megaminx. In fact, they've gone from about 2:10 down to 1:35-1:40 in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 7, 2014)

12.38 3x3 w/ sup-5 TPS, yay



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: D' B D2 F R2 F2 U' R2 L B2 L2 R2 U' F' U' L2 U B D2 F L B2 U2 D2 R'

z2 // inspection
F2 D' R' D // Cross
U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 1
y2 R U' R' // F2L 2
U2 y2 L' U2 L y' R U' R2 U' R // F2L 3
U' y L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L 4
f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
x z R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

65 moves in 12.38 = 5.25 ETPS


----------



## tx789 (Mar 7, 2014)

4x4. Better than my pb avg of 5 before I got my Aosu. Now ~360 solves later and 2 days later. I average around 15 second better on average. I also got some more sub 1 singles I have 6 now and one on video.

pb avg 5, avg 12 and there's a 1:13.84 also pb.

Mean: 1:14.71
Average: 1:14.70
Best time: 53.70
Median: 1:14.45
Worst time: 1:38.10
Standard deviation: 8.94

Best average of 5: 1:03.29
242-246 - 1:00.97 (1:16.70) 1:05.89 (59.08) 1:03.01

Best average of 12: 1:08.34
99-110 - 1:13.54 1:01.22 1:03.88 (1:21.34) (58.69) 1:08.34 1:02.42 1:12.30 1:18.20 1:04.99 1:11.05 1:07.43


Spoiler



1. 1:13.78 F D Rw2 F2 D2 F2 D' Rw' U2 Fw2 R B2 R2 B2 L Rw' R Uw Fw L2 B2 Rw R D2 L' U Fw Rw' Fw' B Uw2 Rw2 R' F U' F' B U' D' L
2. 1:20.19 R' Fw' Uw R' U R2 Fw' R Uw' D2 L2 Fw2 Uw' F' Fw' U' F2 B L' U' Uw R' F Uw' D' F' L2 Rw2 B' D' F2 Uw2 L' Rw R2 B' U2 Uw L' D
3. 1:13.05 Rw D Rw' Uw2 F B' Uw2 F2 B L B2 Uw F2 B2 L2 B R' U2 L' R' D2 F' Fw2 U Uw2 D2 L Fw Uw2 D2 B' R D2 L2 Uw' D F2 L' Uw Fw2
4. 1:15.94 D F2 Uw2 L Uw' Rw U Uw2 D L' Rw F2 D2 R' U2 Rw' U2 L' Uw' B Uw L2 F Rw2 F D2 B U' B' R' Uw' D' Fw' B2 L' R U2 Rw2 R D
5. 1:25.84 F2 U2 Uw' B Rw2 Uw B L' U2 D R2 F B R D' B2 D' L Uw2 L' Rw' R2 D' B' R' Uw' Rw' B2 Uw' L' R' D2 R2 D' R2 F B' Rw' D Fw2
6. 1:13.02 Fw B2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 U' L2 R B2 L F B Rw2 F2 Fw B2 U Uw D2 B2 Uw2 Rw' F' Rw' F L2 Rw' R D2 F' L U' D' R U Uw' R' U L B2
7. 1:08.12 F B2 L U' F2 Fw2 R' U Rw' R B' L2 U2 Uw2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F B' Rw' R2 Uw Rw2 U2 L' F' B D' Fw2 L2 R' F U' B R' F' U2 F2
8. 1:06.70 Fw2 L' B2 Uw' Rw2 R' F' B' L' U2 L Rw2 R D' Fw' Rw U Fw Uw2 L' Uw' D2 L' Rw' Uw' R B L U' F' Fw Uw' R2 Fw' L2 R F2 Uw' D2 B
9. 1:23.32 D R2 Fw' Rw' U D Rw F R2 U Uw B2 R F2 Fw' B2 R U B Uw Fw2 B L2 U Rw' R2 U2 Rw F2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw Uw B' R U D' Fw' L2
10. 1:18.29 Fw2 R2 D2 Fw' B' R2 Uw' D2 Fw Rw' D2 B L2 U2 L2 Rw Fw L' U2 L2 D2 Rw' Fw L' Rw R' F' Fw L2 F' D Rw Fw' R D2 L2 U' D' Rw' Fw
11. 1:09.87 Uw' F2 D' R B' L2 D2 Fw D' B' Uw' F' R2 D' Rw R2 Uw L2 D' Rw2 B R F' Fw2 R2 Uw L Rw' Fw Rw R' B' L U2 B Rw R' Uw' L2 U2
12. 1:01.71 L' F B2 R2 F U2 F R' U' F2 U' F D' L R2 B' Rw' B L F' R B' U' Rw F2 Rw' R2 U' Rw F L F Fw' Rw' Fw' L R D Rw2 Uw'
13. 1:06.15 Fw R' B' U Uw2 L' Uw' R Fw2 B' U Uw Fw' Uw' L2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D' R2 B2 R' Uw' D2 B' L U D2 F Uw2 Rw Fw U' F2 U' Rw' U Rw' R' Uw2
14. 1:04.36 L' Fw Uw2 D F2 B D' L2 Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 B Rw2 R2 Fw B2 Rw Fw' B' Rw F' D L2 B Uw2 B Uw D R F Fw' B' L' R2 Uw' Fw2 B' U' Rw'
15. 1:10.61 F' R Fw B' D2 F Fw' Rw2 U' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw R' Uw B2 R' F' Rw' F' D' F Rw U Uw F' B2 Uw' D2 Fw' B R2 U' D2 L2 Uw Rw U' B Uw'
16. 1:13.10 Rw' F2 U' D R2 F' Rw R' Fw' L' D2 F' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw R' F Rw Fw U' F' R' U D F' L' D B' U Uw D' F' Uw2 L F2 R' D2
17. 1:02.69 Fw' U2 Uw Rw2 B L' R2 Uw' D2 L' B2 U D R' B Rw' Uw' D Fw2 U D' R F2 D Fw R' U2 Uw2 D' L' R F2 Rw2 Uw L R' Uw' D2 Fw' R2
18. 1:12.21 R F L Rw' R' B' D' Rw' Fw2 B Rw' Uw' Rw2 R B' U' B2 Uw' F2 B D' Fw B' Uw2 L R2 Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw' U2 F L2 D R2 Fw U2 Fw R Fw
19. 1:06.42 Fw R2 U2 D' B' Rw' U' Uw2 F' R U' Uw2 L2 Uw' R' D Fw Rw2 Fw B' Uw B2 D2 R' F' B U D Fw B' Uw2 Fw2 D' L F2 Fw' Rw' B' U' D2
20. 1:22.32 U2 L' B U2 Uw' Rw D2 L D' L F' U Rw2 Fw2 B Uw' F B' L' Rw' R2 B U2 B2 L' B' R D' L2 F R Uw R2 F' L Fw L' Rw' B2 U
21. 1:02.91 B D2 Rw' R U2 Rw2 R2 D R B R' U Uw2 D R2 Uw R U' F' L' Fw L U L F' B2 Uw2 Rw R' Fw2 B' U2 L B' L Uw Fw2 Uw2 F' Fw'
22. 1:30.00 B U2 Fw B' L2 Rw B Uw' D2 F' Fw' B' Rw F U' F' U B' Rw Uw' B' Uw D' R F2 B2 D2 Fw2 D2 B Rw F2 Fw2 Uw' B' D B D2 Fw Uw
23. 1:21.77 Fw B Rw R2 F Fw2 B Uw' L Uw2 D' F' Uw D2 B U' Fw2 B' U' L2 R2 Fw' L2 U B L' U2 Uw' D2 F L Uw' F Rw2 Uw L2 Rw' F Fw' R
24. 1:13.48 F2 U F Fw L Rw U2 R' U Rw2 Fw' D2 L2 F Uw' R F' Fw R2 U' Fw2 L2 R U2 Rw2 D' B2 R' Uw2 F Rw' Uw' D2 Rw' U' F' Rw' U B' Uw'
25. 1:03.43 Rw' R Uw Fw' B2 Rw Fw2 Rw Uw' D L' R' F Fw' U' L Uw2 D' L' Rw' Uw D2 F' Fw' Uw F Rw2 U' Fw D' F2 Fw2 U' D2 B Rw' F' D2 L2 B
26. 1:02.97 Fw' Rw Fw2 D Rw R2 F2 B' Rw' R2 Uw' D R Uw' B' Rw2 F' R Fw' Uw D2 R2 Uw D' B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw Fw' D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw D2 F2 L R2 F U
27. 1:12.68 U2 Rw2 Uw' B U F2 Rw Fw2 R' F B2 Uw2 B2 Rw U R Uw2 Rw2 U2 L D2 Fw2 Uw' D' B U L2 Rw F' R' D Fw' B Uw Rw2 Fw Uw2 B2 U L
28. 1:05.26 B2 L U Rw' D Rw2 U2 B' D' F2 B2 D2 R2 F' Uw Rw2 Fw U' R D' L B' D' R2 F2 Fw2 B D' Fw2 Rw B' L2 Fw R2 D' F U' Fw U Fw2
29. 1:00.54 L' R' F' B' L2 F B2 Rw B' R B' Rw B' R2 Fw2 D2 R2 B2 L2 Uw' Fw2 L B U' Fw2 U2 L Rw2 F' B' R' D L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw L2 B2
30. 1:23.84 Fw B' Uw2 Rw R2 D2 R' Fw Uw2 D2 Rw2 R F Fw' U2 Uw L2 F' B2 Uw' D2 B' R Fw' Uw' B L' Uw2 D2 Fw U2 D2 F2 Fw D2 L Fw' D2 B Uw2
31. 1:32.23 Uw2 L2 Fw2 B2 Rw Fw' U2 R D' Rw D' F' B2 Rw' U2 Uw2 D2 R' F' D F U' F' L' D2 L U Fw' R Uw' F' B' U F U Uw2 B2 Uw2 F U'
32. 1:03.08 U L2 Rw F' U R Fw' Rw2 Uw2 F' B' U Fw' L' Rw' F2 R2 Fw' D R' Fw' D' L Rw2 F2 B Uw2 L2 Uw F2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw' B' Uw' B2 U F2 B'
33. 1:11.53 Uw D Fw2 L' U F D Fw2 D Fw' D' B' D F' R' F Fw' L D2 L' F Uw F B U L' Rw' U' D2 Fw2 R Fw2 L' Rw U Fw' U' D' Fw' B2
34. 1:23.02 Uw Fw2 B Rw U2 F' Uw' Rw U' L' D' Rw U' Rw2 B Uw' Rw B L2 F L R2 F2 Rw' U Uw2 D2 L' U2 R2 F' Fw2 U2 Rw F' Fw D Rw2 Uw2 R'
35. 1:35.66 L Uw' L2 Rw' R' Uw F2 R' Fw2 L Uw2 L Uw F' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U2 Uw Fw Uw D Rw Fw Rw2 F R2 U Rw F B' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw F Uw' Fw' U' Uw'
36. 1:10.28 L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw R' F2 Rw' Uw Fw2 L R2 D' B L2 F' B' Rw B Uw L' F2 U' D Rw2 R Uw2 B' D2 Fw U L' Rw2 R Fw' R' F L' D2 R Uw2
37. 1:20.94 L' Fw2 B2 R' F' Uw' F' B2 L' R2 D' B R2 U Fw2 Uw L2 Uw Fw' D L B2 R2 Fw Rw' Fw B' L' R' Uw' D2 F Fw' B U D' B2 L D L'
38. 1:08.33 F2 Uw2 D Rw2 B2 U Uw2 D' Fw' Rw' R U2 L Rw' Uw2 D2 F Fw' B Uw2 Rw Fw' D' F Rw2 R' U' B U D2 R2 B R' B' U2 B2 Uw2 D Rw2 Fw'
39. 1:27.68 B2 Rw2 U Fw' Uw R2 F' L Rw F2 U' L Fw2 R' F' Rw2 R' F' U2 Uw' L' D F B L U' D' B' Rw Uw2 F2 D' L' U D' L' Rw' Uw' B' R'
40. 1:18.21 R2 Uw' D B R' F' Rw2 Fw2 U' L' B Rw' D B L' F B Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw B D' F Uw2 L' Fw' Rw R2 U2 L Fw' B' Rw' D2 F D2 B U2 R'
41. 1:22.90 F Fw U' L' Rw D' R' D2 R B D2 Fw D Rw2 B U D B' L U' Uw2 Rw2 F' Fw2 B2 Rw Uw D L F R D2 F L2 U F Uw R2 U R
42. 1:14.60 R2 Fw2 Uw R F L Rw' Uw' F2 Fw U' Rw' Uw F Fw2 B' L' F2 Fw L Uw2 B' D L2 Rw' Uw Fw D L2 U2 Rw' F' B L' Rw2 U R2 D' B U
43. 1:17.22 U' Uw2 B2 Uw Rw2 B Uw L2 Rw Uw2 L U D2 L2 Uw' Rw' R Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 F' Fw2 U' R2 D' Fw' Uw' L' Rw' R U2 F L Fw' B2 L2 B' U2 F2
44. 1:02.11 R Uw2 L2 B' R2 U D2 B' U' Fw L U Rw2 Fw' Uw D B' L Uw' B2 Rw D2 B L' R Uw2 B D Rw' F' D2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 F Fw' U2 D2 Rw' F
45. 1:14.49 D2 Fw' Uw2 F2 L B2 D Fw B' L2 Rw' F Fw' U L2 B2 L D Rw2 F' U' D2 Rw2 R2 U Rw R' U' Uw2 L F Uw' B2 Rw B' U' Uw' B2 Uw Fw2
46. 1:20.05 Rw D2 B2 L2 Rw2 R2 U2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw' D2 Fw' L U' Uw D2 Rw Fw' D2 L F' Fw B' Uw' L Rw' B' Rw' R2 U' Uw' Rw2 D2 F' L2 R2 Fw U'
47. 1:34.22 Fw D' Fw U Rw2 R2 D L2 Fw D' F2 L' R F2 R F2 Fw Uw Rw2 B' Uw2 B' D2 L' U Rw D Fw2 D' F R Fw D Fw' U Uw' F L' F' D'
48. 1:14.82 L Rw2 Fw2 L' F' Uw' D2 B Uw L' U2 Uw2 B2 R Fw' B' Rw2 D2 F' L' D F2 Rw2 U2 Fw U L2 U' Uw' D2 Rw2 U2 Uw' D' Fw U2 D L' D' L
49. 1:03.60 Fw2 B L' R2 Fw2 L2 R' B D F Fw B U' Uw R2 B2 L2 B L2 Fw L' D' B D2 L Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 F2 B Uw Fw' Rw' F L2 F L2
50. 1:18.34 U' Rw2 U2 D2 R' F L2 Uw F2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 F' Fw B L' Uw2 D R2 F2 B' R D2 F2 B2 L' Rw B' U' Uw2 F U' D2 R' U' Uw2 D Rw'
51. 1:09.45 L2 U D' F U' Uw2 L' Uw2 D2 L2 U Uw2 Rw R2 F2 Fw' U R D2 L' Rw' U' Rw' F' Fw D' B U2 F2 Uw' L2 Uw' B2 U2 L' Fw' B' U' R2 B
52. 1:30.65 Uw Rw2 D' F' Fw2 B Uw' D2 Fw2 U2 Uw Fw' D' L2 F2 R' U' Uw2 F2 L2 U D2 F' Rw2 U Fw' D' R F' B2 U' Uw' L' B Rw R U Uw2 D Fw'
53. 1:08.67 U' Uw' D Fw U2 B L' Rw2 F B2 Uw D2 Rw Fw2 B2 U2 D' L' F Uw R' Fw2 Rw' D F' B2 Rw Uw2 F2 B' L2 F' R' U' D2 Rw' D2 F D2 L2
54. 1:14.51 U Rw2 B2 U2 R F' Fw' L' F U' F' Fw' Uw B D2 L' R2 Fw D2 R2 Fw' L R2 U B D' Rw' R2 Fw2 B Uw D' F2 Fw B' D Fw B' Rw' B'
55. 1:00.02 Uw B2 R2 F2 L2 Fw D2 L' R Fw' D B R2 U' D2 F U B' R F R2 U' F2 B2 R Uw L2 R2 D2 R D2 Rw D2 Rw' F2 U D Rw B2 Rw2
56. 1:15.10 D' F L B2 U D' F2 Uw' F' U2 B D' F L' Rw2 R' D' F2 L2 Rw2 U' D Fw L' Uw' Fw2 R B' L2 Rw' U' D' L D B2 Uw D Fw2 D2 Fw2
57. 1:25.06 Uw L R' F' L' R2 Fw R Uw R' D2 Rw' R' F2 U' Uw D' R Uw Fw' B' Uw' D2 Rw' Fw B R' D2 F2 Fw U2 Uw F2 B2 Uw2 F D2 L F L
58. 1:23.17 B L2 Fw2 Rw F' L2 F2 Fw D' L' D2 Rw R2 U Uw D2 Rw Fw L B2 L' U2 L2 R F' R2 U Uw F' L2 Fw2 Uw2 F B2 U' R2 Fw L' U2 Fw'
59. 1:16.32 Fw2 B2 U' Uw' D2 B' L F' B L2 F' L' R2 D' Fw' B2 R F Rw' R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R' F Fw2 L Rw2 B2 Uw' L2 Rw Uw' D' R' Fw B' Rw2 R2
60. 1:06.10 L Fw D2 F' Fw Uw D B R Uw Rw2 F2 Uw2 D2 R' U2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 B Uw2 L F' R Fw B' Rw D' F2 Fw' L R U' L' Uw Fw2 U' F U Uw'
61. 1:21.27 F' Uw2 B L U2 Uw D R F2 Fw L' Rw2 U2 D2 L D Rw2 U2 F2 Fw' B' D' Fw2 B L Rw2 D2 F2 R' U' D2 Rw Uw Rw' Fw' B U Uw D B'
62. 1:00.40 R' F' L B L U2 R2 Uw R2 F2 Fw' D2 B Rw Uw' D L U' Rw' B' Rw Uw Rw2 B' R' B' U Uw2 F U2 Fw2 Uw' D L2 D' L' Fw Uw' F' D2
63. 1:12.88 Uw2 R Fw' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 Uw D' Rw' R2 F Fw R Uw Fw B2 Uw2 L2 F B R2 Uw' B2 D2 L' R2 U2 Uw D2 Rw2 R D F' L2 Uw' D' Rw' F'
64. 1:08.44 U' D' R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw R2 F D2 F2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B L' R U B' U R' B2 D' R U2 Uw R2 F' Uw Rw' R Fw B' Uw2 B L Uw F U F2 L
65. 1:14.41 F2 U R' Uw D R' U2 Fw' L D2 F R Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F2 L U Fw2 L' F2 Fw2 B2 L R2 F D L Uw' L' Rw2 B2 L Rw' Fw' L Fw B2 L2 U
66. 1:35.97 R2 F Fw' R' U2 L' B' R' B Rw2 F' B U D L D Fw' R' B' R Uw2 Rw2 D2 B2 Uw Rw B2 R Uw Rw' U' Uw' D2 Rw Fw2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2
67. 1:09.80 B2 U D' F Fw' D2 Fw2 B D2 F Fw' U2 D' L2 R' U' Fw2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw B' D F2 Uw2 Rw' D2 F2 Rw U2 D Rw R2 B2 Rw Uw' D' L' U'
68. 1:24.01 Fw L R' Fw B2 U' L' D' L' Uw L' R2 U2 D Rw R2 B2 Rw' B' Uw' F2 Rw' U' D' Rw' F2 B L2 Fw' Uw R U' L' Rw2 R' Uw2 B Rw U' Uw2
69. 1:18.19 F' Fw' B' D Fw' L R2 Uw' F Rw R2 Uw2 F' Rw' R2 Fw L Uw' B Rw2 R2 U' L Rw' R' U Rw2 D' R' Fw2 Rw U' F2 Rw2 U D Rw2 B' Uw' F2
70. 1:21.36 Uw Rw2 U' D F' B2 L2 R' B R2 D' L Rw B L2 Uw' Fw' D2 F R' B2 L2 F' D2 F Fw Uw' Fw' Uw2 R' Uw2 L2 U2 Rw Uw2 D R F Uw Rw'
71. 1:19.46 F Fw U' F' L2 U' L2 U Rw2 U2 L2 Rw2 F2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 L Fw' D2 L' U' Uw' Fw' L' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw R2 Uw' D' L F2 B2 L F' Fw B Uw
72. 1:33.92 F2 R2 U Uw F' B' U Uw' L' R Uw2 D F D' B' U' D' R U Fw' Uw' B2 Rw2 U L2 Rw2 B Uw L' D2 Rw' R F' B2 Rw R2 U' D' Fw' B'
73. 1:14.96 R2 Uw2 B2 D' R B U2 F' U2 L' F' U2 Rw2 D L2 Uw' Rw Uw2 F Fw2 B D' Fw B2 Rw B D2 F' L2 Uw L2 F' Fw' U B' L Rw U2 F B'
74. 59.74 D' L2 R2 F B2 L Uw' D F D2 Fw' B Rw D' F2 L2 Rw2 F B2 D2 F2 R Fw B2 L' Rw' Uw' D B L Rw' R' Uw2 D B2 D2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw
75. 1:17.01 Fw2 Rw Fw U' Uw F2 D2 R' Uw2 Fw' B R2 F D F Fw' R D2 F L Rw D' F' B2 U2 B' L2 Fw' B2 Rw D R2 Fw2 L2 Rw R2 B2 R' B R2
76. 1:25.80 Fw R Fw' U2 B R2 D2 F R F2 L R' U2 D' L' Uw' Rw U F R F2 L Uw B' L' Rw' Uw' L R F L' Rw2 U D2 L R2 F2 Fw' B D
77. 1:20.32 F U Uw2 D B' U2 Uw2 D2 L Uw2 F2 Fw B Rw D2 Rw' Uw B2 U F2 Rw' U2 Rw F' B2 Uw' D' R Fw' Uw Fw' Rw R B Uw R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 B'
78. 1:10.12 L' R2 D Fw' L' B2 U' R' F2 Uw D F U' L' U2 F2 Uw' R2 F2 Fw' L' U2 F' D' R' F B R Fw L D' F Rw2 Uw D L Fw' R F2 B
79. 1:21.87 Uw2 D2 L2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 R' D Rw U' Fw2 U' Fw L Rw2 B Uw Rw Fw U' L' Rw' Fw D F Fw2 Uw2 D L' Rw2 Fw' B U D L F2 D L2 Rw
80. 1:06.46 F' B U' Uw2 R2 D2 B' L' F' U' Uw Rw F2 Fw2 U' Rw R' U2 Uw2 Rw F2 U D2 F2 U Rw U L Uw' Fw2 B Rw Fw' L' F' B' U2 F' R2 Fw
81. 1:17.02 B' L Rw R2 U' Uw2 L Fw2 U' F' B2 U2 D2 B' D' R Uw2 Rw' U L F2 L' Rw2 R' U Uw' L2 U' D2 Rw' Uw F2 Fw2 B' U' F' U' R2 U L
82. 1:16.41 U2 F Fw2 Uw2 D Rw B' Rw2 R F B2 Rw R F Fw2 Uw' L2 D' L2 U Rw2 B Rw Uw' Fw2 B2 D' F L' R' Fw' L' Rw' Fw2 U2 R U' L F' D'
83. 1:14.54 Uw2 D' Fw' Uw F2 Fw' Uw' F B' L' Uw2 Fw' U B' U' Uw2 Fw' B' Uw2 R' B2 U' L Uw' Fw2 R' U2 Uw2 B2 L R' Uw F' Fw2 Rw U2 Uw D2 F2 R
84. 1:03.96 Fw' Uw D' L R' F2 D' L2 Rw' Fw2 U D' Rw' D F Fw' D2 R2 D' Rw2 Fw' Rw' U2 Uw2 Rw' F L R2 F2 U2 L' Fw2 L2 B' R' U2 Rw2 Fw' B' L
85. 1:04.76 L' F2 U' R B2 D B2 Uw' L F2 Uw2 B L2 Uw' Fw L2 U2 L' Rw' U2 D2 B2 Rw U2 Uw' R B2 Uw B U Uw Rw2 F Uw' F2 L F' Uw' L R2
86. 1:18.65 U2 R' U' R' F2 Fw' R' U L' Rw R' D R' D Rw' Fw B U R2 U' Uw2 F B' L' R2 U Uw' R2 Uw2 L D Rw U2 D2 F Fw L' R' U2 D2
87. 1:09.40 F Uw' R' Fw L Rw R2 Fw D2 Fw' B2 Rw' U Rw' Uw' B' Uw2 Fw' Rw' F2 R F' L' Fw2 U2 Uw2 B' R2 D' F Fw' R' Fw2 D' L2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw' Fw'
88. 1:16.00 D F2 Rw2 U' L' U Fw2 B2 L Fw L2 Fw B2 R B' U2 L' Fw2 U R Fw' L' D' R B L' U D2 F Fw' D' L' R' D F L' F Uw' L2 Rw'
89. 1:14.37 F' B Rw Uw2 L R Fw2 U2 R2 D L2 Rw R' F2 B' L' F2 D L F2 Fw' D2 R' Fw2 R B Rw2 D' F' L2 B2 Rw2 R' Fw2 B' Rw' Uw2 L2 D Rw2
90. 1:21.03 R B2 U' Uw F Rw U' Uw F2 Rw' R U2 D' B2 L' F Uw' R' B' D R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 D F D' B' Uw D Rw2 D2 L' R Uw R' B2 L Rw' R
91. 1:14.28 U' R Uw2 L' Fw2 D' Fw' Uw' F' D' Rw F' B2 U D2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 B' U Fw' L D' B2 L D' Rw' F' Fw L Rw R2 U' Fw' D' L2 Uw2 L U2 L2
92. 1:30.04 L' F' L' Rw B2 R2 Fw D F Fw' U2 B' U2 D F' B' Rw' Uw2 F Fw' R2 F' R' U2 F U' D R D2 R2 F' B U2 Rw' U2 L F' B U2 Fw2
93. 1:15.01 Uw' D2 Rw F L' D B' D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 Rw' B U Uw D' L' Fw R2 B' U' Fw' B' Rw' Uw2 Fw' B U' Uw R2 Uw2 L B L2 Fw Uw F Uw
94. 1:04.73 Uw' L2 R2 U' Rw R F' L' Fw2 Uw B' L2 U Uw D' Rw Fw2 R2 U2 Uw R2 U' Fw' R F' Fw2 Uw' L' Rw' Fw' R Fw2 Uw2 F' B2 Rw' Uw2 L D2 B
95. 1:21.62 U Uw' D' F2 U2 R' B D' B2 L B2 D B2 L R2 Fw2 U Rw F2 D' F Fw' R' Uw2 D' Rw2 D2 F Fw' B' Uw' R' F2 Fw2 U' L' U L Rw R
96. 1:13.68 D' R F2 Fw2 L2 F' Rw' R F2 Uw' L R2 B' U Uw F L2 R2 F2 Fw' B2 U2 D2 Fw' Rw D2 F' L' R2 U2 F' Fw' U' D2 Rw Uw' B' Uw' Rw' R'
97. 1:16.82 U' Fw B U F' Fw' B' L2 R2 F' Fw Uw F2 B2 L2 Rw' F U D Rw' D2 Rw' R Fw' B' U2 Uw2 D' R2 B2 L2 Uw2 D2 R' U B2 Rw' U2 D2 Rw
98. 1:14.48 F' D2 B' D' L2 D L2 R U F' Uw2 B' Rw' R Fw2 L Rw2 R2 B2 U2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw L Uw F U' Fw Uw' F' B D2 L U' Uw D' Rw Fw B2
99. 1:13.54 R Uw2 R D2 B U2 Uw2 Fw' B2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw' B U Uw R' F B' Rw' Uw2 L' B2 R F2 B R F D' L2 Rw2 R Fw2 L F L U2 B' U' D'
100. 1:01.22 Uw' Fw2 D2 F B' U' B2 Rw2 R F' R2 Uw2 D' L' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw' R2 D' B2 Rw' B2 L' Uw2 R' F2 Rw' D Fw D' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' B' D' Fw2
101. 1:03.88 Uw2 B2 L Rw F2 U2 Uw' Fw Rw' U R2 Uw F' R Uw2 D Fw D2 F2 R2 F L U2 Fw U Rw2 B2 L' U' F' Rw2 U2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 D' Rw2 D'
102. 1:21.34 L' Uw' F L' Uw' L2 U' L2 Rw2 U' D F2 B2 U' D B' Rw2 U' F B2 U Fw' D Fw2 L2 Rw R' F Rw' R' B2 Rw B2 U' Uw' D Fw' Uw2 F' Fw2
103. 58.69 D2 Fw' Rw' R2 U Rw' F2 B' D L2 Rw2 R F U Uw' D Fw2 Uw' B U' D' Fw2 L Rw2 R F Fw' B Uw D2 L2 Uw D2 F2 B Rw' R' F' R2 Fw
104. 1:08.34 D' R2 U Rw' F D B2 Uw2 R2 B2 Uw' F' Uw Rw Fw L2 B U2 Uw2 D2 B' R2 U2 R D' Fw Rw R F' L2 R2 F' U' Uw' L2 R2 D' F' D Fw'
105. 1:02.42 Rw Fw' D' Fw' B2 R Uw L2 Rw R2 Uw' L' Rw R2 Uw Fw' B Rw' D' L B Uw Rw U B U' D2 F' B2 D' F' Uw' B2 L2 Rw2 Fw U' Uw' Fw2 D
106. 1:12.30 Rw2 F D L2 Rw2 R2 U2 D L R' U2 D' Rw U2 D2 B2 Rw2 U B' D F2 L2 U2 Rw2 Fw B2 Rw U Uw D2 R F' Fw2 B U D R' F D' L2
107. 1:18.20 Rw2 R2 D' L' Rw2 D' L2 Uw F2 L Rw U' Rw U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 R U' Uw2 Rw2 D' R' Uw B R' Fw2 B L' Uw R2 F2 L' F U' D L Rw' B2 R2
108. 1:04.99 Fw Uw2 B2 Uw D F Uw' L2 Rw U Rw R' U' Uw D2 F Fw2 U2 F B2 D2 Rw2 F2 Fw Uw' D L2 Fw Uw R' F2 U L2 Uw2 R' U L2 B2 U2 R2
109. 1:11.05 L' U F2 L F2 Fw' Uw' Fw' B U2 Uw D L' Rw R U Uw' L2 B U R' U F' Fw' L' R' U Uw D Rw2 U' F Fw' B Rw' F U2 R F Fw2
110. 1:07.43 D L2 Rw Uw D2 F L' U Uw' R F' Fw Rw' U' D' F' L2 U D' L' B Rw2 Fw2 U2 Uw' R2 Fw' D B2 U' R2 Uw B' L R2 F' L2 F' L2 Rw
111. 1:17.81 U' Uw2 B2 L Fw U' Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' Uw' R D' F2 U2 Uw B2 Rw Uw' Fw' B' U' B' Uw2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L D' L Rw R' Fw L' F2 L F L2 Uw2
112. 1:14.53 L' U R' U F L2 F' Rw D Fw' Uw2 D2 L Uw' B' Uw2 Fw' B D2 B' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 B2 U Rw2 Fw Rw2 U' Fw' L R B' U2 D
113. 1:06.79 F B2 Rw Fw U Uw' D' B U' Uw D2 B U Rw' R2 Uw' F2 Rw Uw2 Fw B2 D Fw2 B' Uw' F' L' F2 U' R Fw D' L Uw D' Fw2 L2 F Rw' F2
114. 1:16.88 F' Fw R2 F2 Fw' R' D2 L Rw Fw' L2 Fw' U' F2 B2 R2 U' Uw2 F Uw2 L2 F' Rw B' R U2 D2 L Rw2 Uw' L Rw2 R Uw2 F Uw L B2 L2 Rw2
115. 1:11.71 R' B' L' Rw F B2 R' F' B' L' B Uw' Rw F' Uw' F B' Uw2 L2 Rw R' F U Uw' D2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 D2 L R F2 L B2 L Rw' B2 Uw L' Rw'
116. 1:07.01 Fw2 L2 Fw' Uw Fw' B L' R2 F2 Rw U2 Fw2 Uw' B Rw B' U' Uw R U' R Uw Fw' B' Rw' F U' Uw2 D Fw2 B' L' D2 L2 B2 D' Rw2 R' B' D2
117. 1:30.84 L U Uw' Rw2 F L2 R' U2 Uw D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' B U2 L' Rw2 R' Fw L Fw2 R B2 Rw' U D2 B' Rw' D2 Fw' R Fw2 B' Rw' R' D L2 F
118. 1:15.78 R F2 B U2 Fw2 B' R Uw Rw R2 D Rw2 F Uw2 F' L' Rw2 F2 D2 R Fw' Rw2 U' Uw2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' L' U F B U2 F' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B
119. 1:11.35 F Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 D B L2 D' Rw2 F B2 U2 D' F' B2 Rw' R F2 B' Rw' Fw L' Rw D F' Fw R' F Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' L B D L'
120. 1:12.60 Rw' Fw' L Fw B Uw' F' Rw' F2 B2 Rw2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw D Rw D L Rw2 R' Fw L' F L Rw R F B Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 D L2 Rw2 F Fw2 L D'
121. 1:02.97 Rw2 U' D2 Rw D F' Fw Rw F U' D2 F' R' U2 Uw' Rw' U' D' F2 B' Rw2 R2 U2 R D' F2 Uw L' Fw Uw D2 R F L2 Rw U Uw Rw' F' B2
122. 1:13.88 U D Rw R2 F2 Fw' L D' F2 Uw D2 F' Fw U Uw R2 D2 F2 Fw L2 U Rw' U' Uw2 F Fw Uw2 B L U' B L2 B2 Uw' L Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw' B
123. 1:02.14 F2 D B L2 D L2 B' R' D R2 Uw2 R2 U2 D2 Rw' F2 Fw2 D' R2 F Rw2 U D F L2 F' U2 Uw L Rw F' D Fw Uw2 R' D R F' B L'
124. 1:04.78 D' F' Rw D2 B' R2 F' U Fw2 U2 F' U2 F Rw' R B2 Rw D2 F2 Fw L R2 Uw Fw Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw' F' B Uw' B R' U' Uw D' Fw R
125. 1:35.14 L2 U Uw' L2 Uw' B2 Rw' U2 D' Rw F' Fw' B' D2 Rw R U2 D' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw F' Uw F2 Rw2 R B' L' R' Fw' D B' R' F R' U' L U Rw'
126. 1:22.32 Fw B Rw' F Fw2 D Fw2 Rw2 F Fw' B' R' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 D Fw B' L' Rw2 Fw U R' Fw2 L2 U Uw Rw R2 U B L U2 Uw2 Rw F2 B Uw R
127. 56.53 Fw2 B U2 Fw2 B L2 F Fw2 D L' Uw Rw' Fw2 R' F' Fw U Uw' F B Rw Fw2 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 F2 R U' Rw Fw' U' L' U Uw2 L2
128. 1:20.12 U2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Rw U2 D2 Rw Fw2 U2 D2 Rw' R D' F B' L2 F' U2 Uw2 R2 U2 Uw' Rw' Uw D2 L' R' F' Fw Uw2 F2 Fw' B' L2 R U' L D R
129. 1:05.26 F2 B R2 Fw' L2 Fw D R' U2 B U Uw L' D2 L' Rw' U B' U2 D2 Fw' B2 Uw D L' Uw Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' R2 B Uw2 L2 F2 Fw2 Uw R U Rw
130. 1:21.22 F2 Fw2 B2 L2 U' D2 B2 U2 Fw2 U2 Fw Uw' D' F B D2 Fw B R2 Fw B Rw' F Uw' B2 Rw B Rw F2 Uw2 D' L F U2 D' B' R U2 F L2
131. 1:21.11 Fw2 Rw D' F B2 Rw2 R2 F B' Uw2 F' U Uw R F Fw2 L2 Rw B2 Uw D' R F Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2 B2 U' F2 Uw' R2 Fw U L' U2 Fw2 B' Uw B
132. 1:04.98 F B' D L U Uw2 D2 L D' Fw2 U' Uw2 F2 U2 B2 L' D Rw U2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' D' Fw B Rw' U2 Fw' Rw F' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw' R'
133. 1:28.39 Uw2 F Fw' B' U2 Uw2 D' L' Rw2 R U2 Uw2 F2 U' R B Uw' Fw2 B D2 Fw2 B2 U L2 F2 D' F' L U' F R' U' F2 Uw2 Fw' U' Uw' B' D L2
134. 1:10.07 Uw D Fw' U' F' Fw B Uw' F2 Fw' B Rw F' Fw' B2 U Fw2 R' Uw2 L' R' D' B' L' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' U R' Fw' Uw2 D2 B' R2 B2 Rw R D L2
135. 1:19.52 Fw R U' Fw D2 F B2 R' Uw Rw F Fw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw F' L Uw Rw2 Uw B2 D2 F' Fw Uw' R' F2 L U2 D F' B' L2 F' Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 R2
136. 1:02.88 B' Rw B D L Fw2 B U' Uw2 D2 Fw2 U Uw' Fw L F2 B' D2 Rw' D2 Fw2 U' Rw' U Fw2 B U' R2 Uw2 D F2 R U R2 D F Fw L F2 U2
137. 1:23.29 F2 L' U2 Uw L' F2 U Fw2 L R Uw' F2 U2 Uw2 D2 Rw F Fw' U F Uw' Fw2 U' L' Rw F2 U B' Uw' R F Fw U2 D2 F B2 L' Rw2 R2 U2
138. 1:04.06 Rw R2 U D F2 Uw D2 F R2 B2 Rw2 F U Fw R F' U' D2 L' D L2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Uw2 L U L Rw' U2 Rw' F' R2 F' U' Uw D L' B Rw2
139. 1:15.34 B U' Rw' F B' U Uw Fw2 Rw2 D2 L2 Rw2 R2 F Fw2 R2 U Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw B Uw F2 Uw' F' L' R' Uw2 L' F Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L' U' B'
140. 1:17.69 Rw2 F2 B U2 R F D F' B' L F Uw2 Rw Uw2 D Rw Fw2 Rw' U Fw' L Rw F2 U Uw' L Rw2 F2 Fw B' Rw R Fw' U2 L' F' L B Uw' D2
141. 1:17.22 D' Rw F' U' R F Fw B' D2 F' Fw L' R Fw2 Rw Uw B U2 F2 L U' R U' Uw' L Fw B L' R2 Uw' Rw R Fw Rw F2 Uw2 Fw D' Fw2 U
142. 1:04.93 U' L2 Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw Rw2 D F B2 Uw' Fw' B' L2 F2 Fw' B2 L Fw' Rw R' Fw U' D2 L2 B2 Rw' U Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw' L Uw L2 Fw Uw2 D
143. 1:05.26 L2 R Uw F Fw2 L' Uw2 F2 B' Uw' Fw' L Fw D2 Fw' L R2 Fw2 D2 R U R B U2 D' R2 D2 Rw' Uw' R2 D' B' L' Fw Rw' Fw B2 Rw2 B' L2
144. 1:30.78 L' R2 Fw' U2 Uw2 F' L Rw' B R F2 Fw' Rw2 F Fw' Uw Rw' Fw L2 Rw D L Rw2 F' L' Rw2 Uw' D' Fw' D2 R2 F2 D R Fw' L U Uw' R B2
145. 1:09.14 Rw2 R2 U2 B' Uw' F' B2 L2 F2 Fw2 B' U' B Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 F' L' B U' Uw' F' B Uw' L' Rw Uw' L Uw2 B' L F Fw2 U' Rw U R' Uw Rw
146. 1:06.53 Uw2 R2 U D2 Fw' R Fw' L2 D' Fw2 Rw B' Rw F2 B' R F2 Uw D' L2 B2 U R Fw2 B2 U' Uw2 Rw D' Rw' F2 B U2 Uw2 F L2 R2 Uw2 D B2
147. 1:07.58 L2 Rw F' B' Rw2 R F Fw' U' D2 Rw F2 U D2 Rw F' D2 Rw R2 U L' R2 F' L R' Uw D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B L2 D B' R D2 L' F' Rw2 R
148. 1:11.04 U Uw' R' F' D L2 U' F2 U2 L F Rw' U' F2 Rw R2 F2 Uw L Rw' B U2 F2 Uw Fw' B U F' R F Fw2 B' D' B2 Uw' F2 B2 Uw2 Rw D
149. 1:06.29 U2 L Uw' B' D R D2 Fw B' R' U' Uw' L2 F2 L' Uw2 L U' Uw2 F Fw2 L2 Uw L' D B' R' B L Rw' U2 R' B L R' F Fw' B L2 U
150. 1:12.94 D R U2 Fw B' Uw' B D2 Fw U2 B2 D F Fw' D Rw R Uw R' U Uw Rw' Uw' D2 Fw' B2 R2 Fw U' Rw F Fw B L Rw U' D' F2 Rw Uw2
151. 1:28.37 U' L Uw2 B2 D' Rw2 D B' U Uw D' Fw2 B D' B2 R2 F2 Fw2 U' Uw2 Fw' U2 F2 B2 L2 Rw D' B' L' Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw' D2 B' U Uw2 D' Rw' R
152. 1:34.99 R2 U' F' Fw B Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' B' Uw2 Rw' B L2 F' L2 U Uw Rw2 Fw R2 D F R' D2 R Fw2 B' U2 D' F B2 L' F B' R' F2 B' Rw2 D
153. 1:22.50 U' D Rw R2 B L2 Rw' U2 Uw' Rw2 U' Uw D' Fw2 L' U' Uw' B2 L2 Fw2 D' B D2 B2 L F' B' Rw R2 U' D' Fw2 U2 D F U' B' L' Rw' F'
154. 1:08.03 Uw' Rw' F Uw2 D' L2 Rw2 Fw' B' D B' L2 D R' B2 D' L' R Uw2 R' D F2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 R U' Fw' D' L2 R' Uw
155. 1:23.44 U' R2 Fw Rw2 D L Rw2 R' B R2 B' U Uw D' L2 F2 D' L' Uw Rw' F' D L2 Rw2 U Rw2 F2 B' R' B' Rw' U' D2 R2 U2 Fw B R' D' F'
156. 1:08.47 Uw2 B L' R' B Uw' R U Uw' F' L Uw' D Fw' B Rw2 Uw' D2 R U2 Uw R' Fw' B Uw' Fw D2 L Rw2 R Uw Rw' U' Uw2 D' Fw' B2 L F' D'
157. 1:18.31 Rw' D2 Rw' U2 F' Rw' Fw Uw D' F' Fw' Rw' U D B D2 L2 R U' Uw D R D R' D' R2 D' L B R2 B Uw D' F' B2 R' B L2 Rw2 D
158. 1:07.09 L U2 Fw D' Fw Rw U D' Fw2 Uw B2 L' Fw D Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' F D2 L' Uw F Uw D' F2 Fw2 L' R2 U D' Fw2 U Uw Fw L Fw2 L' R F2
159. 1:07.45 Fw' U' L Uw L2 F Fw U D2 Rw Uw' L2 Rw2 R Fw2 Rw' R' B2 U' L D' F' Fw' B2 Uw2 D2 B' L Uw D' F' B2 Uw B U' Uw F Fw2 B' U
160. 1:19.54 B' U Rw' U D2 Fw' R F' B U L2 R F' D2 F' Fw2 Uw' Fw U Fw' U2 Uw F2 B' L2 R' B2 Uw R U Uw F' Fw2 D2 Rw2 B' Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw
161. 1:06.04 B Rw Fw' Rw' F' Fw2 B Uw Fw B2 D' R' F L' D R Fw2 Rw U' F' Uw' L2 U2 R D2 F' U' Uw' F Fw U' Fw' B' Uw2 Fw' U L2 Rw2 R2 Fw'
162. 1:17.75 Rw' Uw' Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 R2 Uw D2 Fw' U B' Uw2 D' B2 U2 Uw Fw' R F2 Fw B2 L' Rw' B' Uw2 L B' L2 R' D B Uw2 Rw Uw2 F' R2 F Fw B2
163. 1:35.05 F B U2 Rw U F D2 F2 D Rw2 B L U2 F R U2 Uw' F2 L' Uw2 L' F' Rw2 B2 U' D2 Rw D2 L F2 R' D2 F2 Rw U' Fw B2 D' Fw2 B2
164. 1:18.00 Fw2 L' Uw B' Rw F U2 Uw' F2 Fw' D' F' D2 F2 Fw2 U R Uw' F Fw2 Uw D' L2 U2 D2 L' Rw2 F Rw2 F D2 Rw2 F L U2 Rw B Uw2 D' Fw'
165. 53.70 U R' Fw U Uw' F2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' U' Uw2 R' F' L2 Uw D Rw' Uw' D' Rw2 Fw R' F2 Uw' D B2 R' F2 L D' Rw' Fw' L2 F2 D2 B D' F2 Fw2 B'
166. 1:04.47 L2 D' R F L Uw2 L' B' L R2 B' U' Fw B' D L2 Rw' F' U' F R' Uw' B Uw2 Rw' D F' Uw' Fw' Rw' D Fw' L2 D' Fw2 L' U Uw2 L2 F2
167. 1:18.91 Uw2 R2 U L2 R2 D B' L2 R2 F B2 R' Uw' F' D2 F U' L2 U' Rw F' Uw' Fw B R F2 B Uw' Fw B2 Rw2 D L Rw B2 Uw' F' B' Rw' U2
168. 1:28.92 L' D' R' Uw Rw B L' B' R Fw Rw R Uw2 D' Rw2 R' B U Uw D' R2 D2 Fw L2 Rw' U' Uw' D' L Rw Uw2 Rw F' L' F2 L R2 F' B' Rw'
169. 1:16.06 Rw2 Uw L2 U' D2 Rw F Rw R' B2 Rw R U D' B2 L Rw2 Uw L' D2 F' B' R2 U Fw Uw2 F' B' L Fw D' Fw2 D' Rw' R2 F2 D Rw2 F2 L
170. 1:24.18 B R2 B2 L F Uw' L Rw' Fw Rw2 D2 R D' R2 Fw2 B2 Uw' L2 U D2 F2 U' F2 Uw F' R Uw F R' F' Fw2 R' U2 Uw D' L2 Rw2 D Fw B'
171. 1:06.62 Fw2 U L Rw2 F' Fw2 L U R2 Uw' F2 U2 D2 B L F Rw2 U' F' B2 R U2 Fw2 B Uw D2 Rw R' U2 D F' B Rw F' Uw2 F R U' L U'
172. 1:26.44 U Uw2 F2 U B L' Rw F Uw Fw2 D2 Rw Fw2 U L' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R2 U' L' R' F B2 D2 L' U Uw2 D2 F' Fw2 B2 R Fw' Rw' B2 R' Uw' D Fw2
173. 1:31.32 B2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw R F2 B Rw' U2 D' B' U2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 F2 R2 Uw' Rw R2 B R' Uw L' R' Uw' F Rw' B' Rw' R2 D' R2 U2 Fw2 B' L2 Rw R2
174. 1:20.05 Fw' D Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' F2 B2 L2 Uw Rw' U2 L' R' U' Uw' Rw2 Uw L R' U R2 U' Uw' F2 B2 Uw2 Rw D2 Fw Rw2 U' D' Fw' Rw' Fw B' Rw2 B2 Rw'
175. 1:13.43 F R F B Rw2 F L' F2 D R' U' B Uw' L' Rw' U Rw2 R2 Fw2 R Uw' Fw2 R2 U' F B2 U' F L' Uw Fw L' R2 U' Uw D R' U' Uw2 Fw'
176. 1:15.43 D2 F' R Uw' F2 U2 Rw' F2 Fw B' L2 R Fw2 Uw' F' D' Fw' Uw F Uw' B2 L B2 Rw F2 B2 L' Fw B' U' Rw Uw' D2 Fw' L2 F' Uw2 Fw D' L2
177. 1:26.07  U2 Uw D' Fw L' B' R2 U2 Uw D' R' F U' D' B U Fw2 U2 Uw2 B' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw' B R' D2 L Fw' R' U' F2 Rw' R' Uw2 L B R U2 L2
178. 1:07.98 Uw' L Rw2 R' U2 Rw Uw2 D L Rw' R' Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Rw F B Uw2 D2 B2 Rw2 F B' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw L D2 L B R B2 L2 Rw' D' Fw Uw B
179. 1:20.55 U2 Fw' Rw' F2 Rw' F2 Uw2 B Rw' Uw2 B Rw Fw2 L' R' Uw L' Uw2 D' L' Rw R F2 B2 Uw' L' Fw' B Uw' D2 R2 D L' B' L2 Rw2 Uw D' L2 B
180. 1:19.91 Rw2 F2 D F' B Rw Uw2 B U2 R' B' D2 Rw' B U D2 F2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw' Uw' F2 R2 U2 D' F D2 L' F' B2 L' Fw' Uw' R2 Uw D' R' B Rw
181. 1:11.68 Uw' F Fw' Uw F B2 L' U D R' Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' R F' B2 R' U' R2 Uw Fw' R2 Fw' B U2 Fw Rw2 F L' F Uw L2 R2 U F B2 L2 Rw' R'
182. 1:22.97 F B' Rw' Uw' L Rw2 F R D Fw' R B' R F' B' Rw2 F2 B' U2 Uw2 R2 Fw R' Fw' U F2 L2 Rw' B L' R' Uw R U' B' Rw' F2 Uw L' U2
183. 1:15.39 U2 R2 B' Rw2 F' Fw2 D2 Fw Rw' Fw2 L R2 Uw' D Fw U L2 Rw2 B D' R F2 U2 L2 Rw' D' L U2 L Uw' B L' Fw L2 Fw' B2 U Uw' Rw R2
184. 1:18.11 Uw2 F Uw2 F' Fw2 R' U' Rw2 D L R' D2 Rw B2 L' U2 Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 U2 Uw D' R2 D2 F2 Fw' U' Uw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 B' Rw2 B' Uw2 B' L2 R2 D
185. 1:24.72 L' F Rw2 B' R' F2 Fw2 B' R' F2 L2 F' U Uw' R F2 Fw U L2 U B Uw2 D F2 U2 F2 Rw2 R2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R2 U2 D2 R2 Uw D
186. 1:23.07 U' B U' Uw' D' Rw' F' U' Fw L2 Fw' U R2 U B2 L' U2 Uw2 Rw' F' D2 B2 L F2 U Fw' R' U2 Uw' Rw' F' Fw2 B2 U' L2 Rw R' Fw' L Rw2
187. 1:27.33 B2 U D2 L' R2 U' F' Fw U D2 L2 Rw2 R' U' Uw L2 Rw R2 F U2 F' R Fw R' U2 R F2 B' Rw2 R Uw L' U2 D Fw D F U' L U
188. 1:12.52 U Fw B' D2 Fw' B' U2 Uw2 D2 F2 B2 L' R2 Uw2 Fw' U L2 Fw Rw Uw' Fw2 U2 Rw' U2 L2 R B R' D2 Rw' F B2 Rw2 Fw R' Uw D Rw2 Uw' R'
189. 1:05.79 F' Fw2 D' R2 B' U' B U2 Fw L B' L U2 Uw' D Rw U Fw' B D F L Fw2 L Rw Fw' R2 U D' B Rw' F2 U2 F2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw' D2
190. 1:08.01 B Rw U2 L Rw' Uw' D2 F Rw2 R2 D2 Fw Uw2 D' R F' U2 Rw F2 L' U2 L Fw Uw' F2 U2 B R' F' U2 Fw2 R' F2 Fw B2 Rw U2 Uw2 D L'
191. 1:08.64 Uw2 L Rw2 D2 F Uw L Rw2 F' B L2 U D B' D2 R Fw D2 B R' D' B' L2 B2 U D' R2 B2 Rw2 F L' D' Rw' F' B2 R2 U D' F' Fw
192. 58.09 B' R' Uw' F L' Rw2 F' B Uw Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw D' F R2 B' L U2 B R2 U' R D2 Rw R' Fw2 Rw Uw2 B' U' Fw B2 R2 U Uw R2 F' Fw2 R'
193. 1:13.80 Uw' F2 Fw B R' D' B2 Rw2 D2 Rw F2 L D F L2 U2 D' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' L U2 L' R U' D2 Fw L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' R' F U' Uw' D L U2 Rw2
194. 57.12 Uw' D' Rw R' D' Rw U' D2 R2 Uw B D L2 Uw' F U' F' U' Uw' D F R' F Uw Rw2 R' Uw' B Rw U' Uw Fw2 Rw Uw' L R' B Uw B' L2
195. 1:11.74 Rw U D' F' Fw' L Uw2 F2 B' L' Rw U' Uw' F Rw B R2 U R D' F' L' F2 R' U2 B' Rw2 R' D L2 Rw U2 L' D L' U' B' D' R Uw2
196. 1:11.08 Rw' Uw' B2 U' L' Fw' U' F2 R2 Uw Fw2 Rw' F' D R' B2 U2 Rw Uw2 F2 Rw' F Fw2 Uw B2 U2 Rw R B L U F Fw' B U2 Fw2 D' L Rw R
197. 1:23.48 L R' D' F L' F2 Uw2 D B2 L2 F2 Uw' R' F2 Uw' B' U2 F' D B L2 Rw F Fw U Fw2 B' R' F' R Uw2 L2 Rw B' U2 F2 B2 U' R2 D'
198. 1:13.93 L D Fw' L' F B R2 Fw2 Rw' U2 F' Fw' L U F B L Rw2 R' F L2 U2 R' Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw' F2 Uw2 R' D' B' U' R2 U2 F L' U2 Uw2 Rw
199. 1:20.10 U' Uw2 D2 B2 Rw' F2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw F' R' D2 F' L' Uw D' L F' Fw' L' Rw' R2 B2 Uw R' U' Fw' D B Rw' F' B2 D2 Rw U' R2 B2 Rw B'
200. 1:17.10 R F Fw2 B Uw Fw R' Uw2 Fw2 L F2 U' Uw D2 F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw' Fw R2 U Uw Fw2 Uw R U D' B2 U' D F Fw' U Fw' B' U' Rw B Uw
201. 1:23.36 D' F R2 Fw R' U B Rw U' D2 L' Uw' Fw2 U' Uw' Fw2 B' U' Uw' Fw2 U2 Uw R' Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 U Uw B2 Rw' U Uw' F2 B L' D L' Rw'
202. 1:19.57 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L' D Rw' F' L U R' D' F2 U2 D2 L U' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 R2 B' L2 D2 F Uw' D' Rw' Uw2 F' L' Fw U' Uw' L' Fw' U' F' Fw' L
203. 1:22.80 Uw2 D2 Rw U2 Uw D2 F2 U Fw B' R' Uw L2 F2 L Rw' Uw F L' R' D R2 U2 B2 U Uw2 D' L B U2 F' Uw D L' Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw Uw R2
204. 1:00.80 B U2 Rw' U2 D R2 B' L' U2 Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 D' L2 F' L Rw' R' F Rw' B2 Rw2 R' Fw L2 R' Uw2 Fw Uw2 F2 Fw' Rw' U' Uw2 L2 R F' Rw' Uw
205. 1:19.47 Uw2 Rw' B2 L R' Uw2 L' R' D' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Rw' R Uw2 L2 F U R' U' D' F' U L Rw2 B D2 F' R U F' U D' Fw' B2 D2 R2 B'
206. 1:22.21 Fw' Uw2 D L2 R' Uw2 D L2 Rw2 F2 B R F' Fw' U2 Rw R2 Fw2 B R2 D2 Rw' Fw' D2 L Rw B2 L2 U Fw R' D2 L' Rw B Uw L F' Fw2 Uw'
207. 1:17.46 F Rw2 R' Fw Uw D' B2 L' U R F2 Rw F' Fw' U2 F2 Fw' B2 D' Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 D' L' U2 R2 Uw L Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 U' Uw2 D' R
208. 1:27.85 F' Fw2 L Fw' U F2 Rw' D L R D2 R2 B' L Rw U' Uw Fw' Rw' B' L' Fw' D R B2 Rw2 U2 Uw D' R U2 Uw D' R Fw2 U' B Rw B Uw'
209. 1:15.28 U2 L Rw2 D B U2 Rw Uw2 D B' Uw L2 Fw2 B' D R2 F2 R2 Uw2 Rw F Fw' D F L' R2 D2 F L' Rw' D2 L' Rw2 U2 D2 L' Fw Uw' D F'
210. 1:14.14 D' Rw R Uw2 Fw2 U Uw' Rw' U' Uw' F' R2 D2 F2 B' D2 R2 Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw' F D' B' R' Fw L' F' Fw2 Uw' F2 U L2 D2 F L2 R2 Uw' Fw2 D
211. 1:19.70 L Uw' Fw' Uw2 B2 R' Uw' D2 Rw2 R2 U' L2 Rw R2 Uw2 R' U2 Fw Uw' R2 F Fw2 Rw U' L2 U L2 F Rw' D L' U2 L' Uw' B2 D R U R' B
212. 1:11.95 Fw2 D' F' D' L2 Rw R' B2 L2 R' F2 Rw' U2 Uw' F2 Fw' B' U' F2 Fw' R' Uw Fw' U2 L2 B2 U D2 L' R Fw2 B2 Rw' F R Uw' R Fw' U Rw
213. 1:25.31 F D2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw L2 Rw R2 Fw Uw F' Uw' F2 Uw' B Uw' F2 Uw2 F D' L' B' D2 F L2 U' Fw2 B Uw' L2 R2 B Uw F2 B2 Rw' Uw' Fw' B'
214. 1:05.69 L D2 L2 Rw R2 U' R' Fw L' F' Uw B' R2 Uw2 Fw L2 F D2 L' R U2 B2 U' Uw2 L Rw R U Uw2 D' F U2 D R Fw Rw Uw' Rw' R2 F2
215. 1:14.66 F' B Rw' F L2 F2 Fw B' R' U' D' B2 Uw2 F' R' D2 B' U2 B' L Rw2 B2 Rw D2 Fw B' U' B2 Uw2 D F' Uw' D B L' Rw2 B' L' B2 R
216. 1:13.21 Uw2 Rw2 F U2 F Rw R2 B2 U Rw Uw2 Fw L Rw' F2 Fw U L' U' D L' U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 U' B' U2 Uw' R F Uw' D' L2 Rw' R2 D2
217. 1:11.50 F L2 Uw' Rw2 U' L2 U Fw U' Fw2 Rw' D Rw' B L' Rw' Uw' Fw U Uw D' L2 U2 D F2 Fw L' Rw' R' Fw2 B U F2 Fw R2 Uw' Fw L2 Rw U'
218. 1:22.13 F2 R B' D2 F Rw' R D2 Fw' L2 Rw' R2 F' Fw' Uw L' F' Fw B Rw D L2 Rw2 U' L Rw B' Uw' Fw' R' B' R D' L2 F2 R U' Uw L' Uw'
219. 1:25.19 B L' R' B' L D2 Rw' F' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw Rw Uw' R' F2 U' D2 Fw2 L R' U' Fw L2 R U Rw2 F2 B' R U L U Rw2 U R2 F2 Fw2 B'
220. 1:18.37 L2 F' Rw' B' U F L2 B' D2 R2 D2 Fw' Rw2 U2 F Rw Uw' Rw R' D' R2 Uw F' B' U' Uw D2 L2 Fw D' Rw2 R D' Rw2 U2 F' L' F2 L' U'
221. 1:13.53 L R U' F' B Rw D B' Uw2 B2 L U F2 Uw2 D2 L U' Uw' D2 R2 B2 U2 L R B2 U Rw2 R2 B2 L' R F Fw U2 D Fw2 D' Fw2 R' U2
222. 1:07.52 B L2 U2 L' Rw2 Fw' D2 R2 B R Fw Rw2 R' U2 Rw Uw B2 D' Fw' B2 L2 B2 R U' B' Rw B L2 Rw F L B U2 L' D2 R2 F' U R Fw
223. 1:00.92 R Uw L2 Fw' B Rw2 R2 F Fw Uw' Rw' D R' U D2 R2 F U2 Fw2 U L2 U2 D' R F2 L' Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 R2 D' L U' Rw' Uw D2 L Rw' B
224. 1:16.80 Fw2 R2 U2 Uw2 D' L' F Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw' R' Uw' B' R Uw D2 F' Fw R' Uw' D2 Fw2 Rw R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 U2 R2 Uw B L Fw2 Rw2 R' B' Rw' R U2
225. 1:38.10 U2 Uw' D' Fw' B Rw2 U2 D' B2 U' D2 Fw' D' R' Uw' L2 D L' B Uw F' L F' B2 L Fw U Fw' R U' D' Fw2 D F' Fw2 L Fw2 R2 D F'
226. 1:10.84 Rw U' F2 Fw2 D' R' F2 U2 B2 U' D' F2 B' L2 Fw U' Rw Uw2 Rw2 R F' L2 Rw' D' B U' R Fw2 U B2 U' Uw' B2 Uw' B' L Rw' R2 Fw' D'
227. 1:15.18 R Fw2 B' L R2 B2 D2 Fw L D2 R Uw F2 Rw Uw' D2 L F' Fw B' Rw' R D R F' Uw2 Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 F' L D2 Rw' B2 Rw2 R2 U' Rw B'
228. 1:04.32 F2 L2 R2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 U2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U2 Uw' F R Fw B2 U' B' U R2 F2 D' L' B2 Uw D2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw' L F Uw' Fw R2
229. 1:11.96 L2 Rw2 R2 D L' D' Fw Rw' F L2 F' L D2 Rw2 F2 B Uw R' Uw' R2 Uw' L' R2 D Rw' B D R2 Uw2 Fw B2 R Uw' Rw' B2 Rw' U' Uw' F2 D
230. 1:07.60 F Fw2 L U Uw2 Rw Fw' B2 R2 D R U F2 Rw2 Uw D B' L Uw Rw2 U2 Uw' D2 L2 Fw L' Rw2 F' L2 Rw Uw2 R' Fw' Uw' B L R2 U2 L2 F'
231. 1:30.31 U' Fw Uw' F2 Fw' U2 Uw Fw' L2 D2 L' F' U L' B Rw2 B' U L2 Fw U' L' D2 Rw B U Fw2 D' Rw2 F L' B U' Uw F' Fw2 R' F2 Fw2 B'
232. 1:05.50 B' D' R Uw' Rw' B' Uw' L D2 L' R2 D' Rw F2 D B' U2 D2 Fw' R B' U Fw' D B L' D' L2 D2 L Uw Fw2 Rw2 F2 L2 Rw Fw Uw2 F2 B'
233. 1:13.80 Fw2 U' R' U' Uw2 F2 Uw F2 Rw B2 U Uw L Uw L F' L' R2 Uw D Fw' Uw' D2 F' R' B2 U2 R' F2 L' B Rw2 B2 Rw' Fw D2 Fw' B2 U Rw'
234. 1:08.85 L Rw' R' U2 D' Fw D' L Rw' Uw' F2 L2 Uw2 B2 R' D2 F L2 Rw2 F B' D R U' D L2 U' Rw2 Uw' Rw' U2 D' F2 Uw' F R F' Uw2 Rw2 R2
235. 1:13.31 Fw' U2 B2 Uw' F Fw2 B2 R' Uw' F U2 Fw2 U2 F2 B L U2 F Uw' L R2 Uw2 D' F2 Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 Fw' L2 R' Uw2 B U B' R' Uw' Fw
236. 1:19.08 R' Fw' U' L2 Rw R' U' Uw2 Fw B R' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw2 R2 Uw F Fw2 U L2 R' B' L Uw' B2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L' F' L2 R Fw2 B2 Uw
237. 1:10.22 D' F Uw' B' Uw B' L2 R U2 D2 F' Fw' B L' R' F' U' R Fw' R D' R Fw R' B' Uw2 R' D' Rw' U' Uw' F2 L' F B' U' B' D' L' Fw2
238. 1:18.11 R2 Fw L' Rw2 R2 Fw' R' D2 B D' Fw' U' Rw U' B' L F' U2 Uw' F2 U F2 B2 L Uw2 D Fw2 Rw' Fw' U F Fw2 B2 Uw2 D' Fw B2 R2 B' Rw'
239. 1:29.73 F' B Uw Fw L B' Rw B2 Rw2 F U2 L2 Uw2 D F' L Rw' Fw2 B' D' Rw' R2 F' Fw2 L' Fw2 L Rw Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw' Rw' B L R B' L' Fw' U
240. 1:20.76 R2 D F' Fw2 Rw R B L Rw' R U' Fw U' Rw' R' D B U' Uw F2 B2 Uw' Rw' U2 D F2 Fw' B' Uw B' Uw R Uw2 F Fw' R D' L' Fw' U2
241. 1:35.78 F L' Uw' F B L' Uw2 D2 Rw U2 Fw2 Uw' L Fw2 Uw' F2 B2 Uw L2 F2 R2 F' L' Uw' Fw' D Fw2 U' Fw' L2 R U F R2 Fw' L' Rw' B Uw' D'
242. 1:00.97 Fw' B U2 Uw R' U L' F2 U' R F2 Uw2 F' Fw' U B U' L F' D2 F2 L B' D B' U2 D R2 D' Fw' D' L' Fw2 Uw L' B2 L' R' B U'
243. 1:16.70 R Fw' B2 U' Rw2 D2 Rw' R' F U' Uw F Fw2 U Uw' Fw2 B' U' Uw' Rw' Fw Rw2 Uw D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' B' D2 Rw Uw2 F2 Fw' B2 Rw B
244. 1:05.89 U R' F' L2 Rw R' F U2 F' Fw2 Uw D' F2 D2 B' Uw' B Rw' R Fw2 D L' Rw2 F2 B' U Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' Uw B' L' Rw' R B2 U Fw' U'
245. 59.08 D2 R U' Uw2 R2 U2 Rw' F' Fw' U D' L2 Rw2 R' F L' U' Rw2 Fw' B2 D' Rw' B Rw' R' B' L' F' Uw D L' B R2 Fw' Uw' B2 U2 F2 Uw L'
246. 1:03.01 U' Uw R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D L2 Uw F Uw' Fw2 Uw2 R B' R2 B Uw2 Fw' U Uw F' Fw' Rw F' U F' U Uw2 D' F2 L Rw' R' U2 L U' D2 Fw' R'
247. 1:13.94 Fw2 U L' Rw' R2 F' B2 U B2 U' D' Fw' B2 U2 Rw' D2 Fw U2 L Uw Fw' B' D' R2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 D Fw' U2 F2 L U2 L Rw B' Uw D2 B' L2
248. 1:07.87 F2 Fw' U' Uw D F Rw' F2 B Rw' U2 Fw' L2 Rw R' D' F U' F Uw L' F' Fw2 U2 D' F' R2 Fw L' R Uw' L Rw' F' B U' L' F D2 B'
249. 1:25.16 F2 Fw' R2 Uw' L2 R2 D' L' R2 Fw' B Uw D' F' Uw2 R B Uw Fw Uw' D' Fw D' L2 U' D2 L2 D' R2 D' B' R2 B' Uw2 B' L' Rw' U F Uw2
250. 1:06.18 B' Rw2 R Uw2 L2 B D L2 R2 F2 L' Uw' Fw D' Rw2 U Uw D2 L2 U' F B' Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw' Rw2 R U D' F2 R U' Uw2 B2 L' D2 Rw Uw' B'


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 7, 2014)

11.64 Average of 5. Two subs 10s in the same average. my 8th and 9th sub 10s

9.85
B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B' D F R2 B' F L' U R2 D

x2 // inspection
R2 D' R2 L U' L // Xcross
R U' R' U R U' R U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U L U' R U L' // OLL(CP)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

Other one was a 9.77 that I can't reconstruct.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 7, 2014)

3x3 PB avg12.

Average of 12: 13.43
1. 13.49 U B2 U' L2 D R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D R' D B2 L F L2 B2 R' 
2. 13.25 B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 B R' F2 U L R D' F 
3. 13.42 B' U2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R D B' R B2 F R2 U 
4. 13.44 U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 F' U R2 U' R' U B D R2 B' 
5. (14.17) F2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' D' B' F' R' U L2 R' F' R' 
6. 13.38 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' L' U B U2 F' L' B F 
7. (12.07) D' R U2 R2 U R' L' F R F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 
8. 13.64 R' U2 B' U' D' B R2 L B' R' U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 
9. 13.96 U' B2 L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B L' F D R B2 R2 F' D' R' 
10. 13.74 D2 B2 L U L2 D2 L B' L D' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 
11. 12.58 F' D2 L2 F L2 F D2 F L2 B2 L2 U R' F' D' R' D' U2 B2 L2 F 
12. 13.35 L2 B2 U' F2 D U' B2 U F2 R2 F' D F' R B' L2 R' U R'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 7, 2014)

Megaminx average of 12 PB: 54.80

54.55, 54.93, 55.42, 54.61, 57.35, 54.61, 53.41, 54.03, (53.16), 55.08, 54.04, (57.92)


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 7, 2014)

Artic said:


> 666 post and 6.66 single lol And don't worry bro, it's gonna happen.
> 
> P.S. I learned a lot from the reconstructions to your vids. Post some more please



Thanks, I will try to upload more.

And now I have 667 posts


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 7, 2014)

Before today my mega PB single was 2:40, so huge improvement:

2:31 single, 2:41 avg5 and 2:54 avg12, 3:09 avg26

I'm too tired to actually post the times/scrambles etc, and it's not like these times are even fast.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 7, 2014)

11.75, 11.47, 11.19, 11.03, 11.39 = 11.35 3x3 avg5

All 11s


----------



## mrtomas (Mar 7, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.86
worst time: 18.02

current avg5: 13.70 (σ = 1.16)
best avg5: 10.90 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 12.31 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 11.48 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 12.68 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 12.68 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 12.68 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 12.73
first ao100 in a couple of months


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2014)

32.76 4x4 single with a bunch of fails and PLL parity.


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2014)

Got a sub-3:30 5x5 single today. I need to practise more; I'm very slow at 5x5 compared to what most people are for my 3x3 times.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2014)

(32.76), (39.30), 34.83, 33.31, 35.53 = 34.56 PB avg5


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 7, 2014)

1:07.72 5x5 avg12 = 1:08.12, 1:05.97, 1:07.42, 1:15.83, 1:03.88, (1:03.22), 1:04.59, 1:05.14, 1:05.28, 1:12.13, (1:22.49), 1:08.81

1:04.54 avg5 in the middle. I still have never gotten a sub-1:03 single.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 7, 2014)

picked up my ss v3

29.43 ao5, 30.59 ao12, 31.62 ao50, 32.62 ao100

Average of 5: 29.43
1. 29.31 Uw F' U B' Rw2 Fw2 U R2 U' Rw' L Uw2 B' R D2 Fw' U' B2 Fw Uw2 U Rw Uw' U D F D' B' F2 R2 B2 Rw' L2 Uw' L F2 L U2 L' D 
2. 28.78 Fw' D2 R' F L D U Fw R Fw2 D' F' R2 D B2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw L2 Uw2 Fw B' D F R2 Uw U Fw F' Uw2 F Uw' Rw2 B2 L Fw' Rw' D R2 B2 
3. (33.74) Uw' L2 B' D Uw B2 R' F' L2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L' F2 Fw' U2 Fw2 L2 Fw' F2 B2 R' B L2 U2 F2 D U' Fw Rw2 F2 Uw Fw2 U' L Fw R' F2 
4. 30.20 Fw2 Uw' Fw U R F D U L R Fw' D2 F' Rw2 Uw R F2 U' B U' B L' D Uw R B' Rw2 U' D2 B' Rw B Fw Rw Uw' F2 D' L' D2 B' 
5. (28.48) U2 R' D Uw' R2 Fw2 B' L2 D2 F L B D2 Rw R2 B2 F2 D' L B2 F R2 Uw2 Rw2 B F2 D R' U' Fw' Rw' F' U2 R2 U2 D' B' U' D' B' 

Average of 12: 30.59
1. (35.04) R L' F' Fw2 R U Fw R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' U B Uw' Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 L' F' Fw L' Rw U2 L2 U2 D B2 L' Fw' F2 R D' L2 D' Fw2 U D' Uw2 L2 
2. 29.27 D2 U' F' D Fw R U' Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' B' R' L U2 R Uw2 D2 L' U Fw' Uw Fw' F2 L' Rw U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L D2 Fw2 U F U Rw 
3. 30.37 R' L' D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F' Uw L2 F' Rw L2 Uw2 F' Fw Uw F2 L Uw' B2 F Fw' L' F' L2 Fw' U' B Uw' U Rw D U F2 Rw F' Fw B U2 Fw 
4. 29.82 U2 B' U Fw2 R2 L' F2 R B2 D Rw2 D B Rw' L U' B' Fw' Uw' U' Rw' L' U' B Rw2 D L' R' Rw2 D Uw B2 F' D U R Uw' D L2 Fw 
5. 31.16 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 B2 R2 U' Rw U B' L' R2 Rw D' Uw2 R' U2 R' Uw2 Rw D' Fw2 B2 D2 B' Rw F2 L2 Fw' Rw F' L' R D2 L B' D2 U2 Rw Fw' 
6. 31.87 F2 U Rw Uw' F' U' F' Uw2 Fw' L F2 Rw2 U2 R F B Rw Uw2 D2 Rw L2 F' L D2 Uw2 L Fw2 R Uw R L Rw' Fw2 L' F' B L' Uw2 Fw F 
7. 31.92 U2 B2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 U' Uw Rw' R U' Rw Fw R' U2 L2 Fw' R D' L' Rw2 B U2 R Rw F U2 F' R2 L D F B2 Rw2 U' D2 R2 Rw' U Uw2 D 
8. 29.73 Uw L2 U2 L2 R Rw' U F Fw2 D2 Rw Uw F2 Fw' R Fw' R' L2 Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 U B' Fw R2 F2 D' B U Uw' F2 L2 B Fw' F U Uw' R' Rw 
9. 31.85 Fw F2 U2 Rw2 L B' L B2 L2 U' R Fw2 L2 B' Fw' L' F L Rw Uw' Rw' L' F2 Uw' B2 L' R U' Uw' Rw Fw F D R2 Uw2 Fw L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 
10. (27.45) R2 Uw' L Fw L2 D L R' D F2 B2 Rw' D R2 Uw' L2 U' Fw' R' F' Uw' Fw' L' D' Rw L2 D Uw F Fw' L' Fw2 D L' Fw' F' R2 D U' Uw' 
11. 32.08 B2 U' F U' Rw2 F Rw' R2 B2 U2 Uw2 R Uw' B R' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw' Uw2 R Fw2 Uw B' U R2 L' D' R F' L' Uw F' L U Fw2 D2 U F2 Rw' 
12. 27.84 L2 B U R U2 F2 D2 B L2 Fw2 D' R2 F U Fw2 D L Fw F' L R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 D Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw' F' Uw' Fw F' D B2 Uw' R2 L2 B2 Fw' 


Spoiler



Average of 100: 32.62
1. 30.13 Uw' R L' Rw' D F Rw2 Uw' D2 L D F Fw' Uw' D' U2 R2 U Uw' D Rw2 D R F2 U' Rw L F' B Rw' B' D B2 U2 F Fw2 U F Rw F' 
2. (28.18) R' Rw' D U F2 U R D' F Rw' D2 Rw D' F R' Rw' D' L Fw' B' D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 B Fw Uw' U' F2 U' R' Fw R F B' Fw U2 Rw2 B2 D2 
3. 29.16 B2 Fw F Uw2 R U2 F B L2 B Rw Uw L R B Uw U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 Uw D L' U2 B2 F2 Fw U' Rw' Fw R D R Fw2 U Uw2 B R2 Uw2 
4. 30.27 D2 Rw Uw2 R2 L Fw R2 B2 D Rw D R Uw U' R2 Uw B2 R B Uw F2 D Rw2 B' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D2 B F2 Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 R' F D' U' L2 U2 
5. 35.02 D2 U' B' L Rw' R Uw U F' R2 Rw2 Uw D2 F Rw Uw B2 Fw2 L' U' L2 Uw2 U2 R2 B U B U' Uw Fw' B Rw' R2 U' L F2 Rw2 D' R' F' 
6. 38.06 Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw Rw' B' U2 B Fw' L' U F B' U2 F2 B' Uw' F Fw' R2 B D' Uw Fw B' F2 U B Uw2 R Fw' L2 Rw B Uw' Rw' F' Uw D' B' 
7. 35.32 B2 R2 B2 L' Fw L F2 B2 R' Uw' L2 B D L2 R Fw F' U Fw R Rw Fw' B' Uw' R' U B Fw' L2 Rw' Uw D' L' F2 D L' Uw' Rw' Fw U 
8. 33.31 R2 U' Rw2 L2 D B D Rw2 D F2 Rw2 D' F2 B2 Fw D2 U2 B' Uw R' Uw2 U' Fw2 R2 F D' L2 Fw' R B' L' Uw L Fw' R2 F2 Fw' B D2 Rw' 
9. 33.68 F2 R' Fw L' B Fw' R2 Fw B2 D2 R2 U2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 F' L' Fw2 L Uw' Rw Uw' U2 Fw Rw2 B' R2 L' D' Rw2 U' F2 Rw B2 U Uw' F' D F2 D2 
10. 28.88 R' Rw2 U' Fw2 B' F2 U F L' B2 R Uw2 U Rw2 R L2 B Fw2 Uw2 B' L' U Fw' Rw' U Rw' L2 F D2 Uw2 Rw L U' R2 Rw B' R2 Fw2 R2 Fw' 
11. (42.74) U L B' Rw' U2 Uw2 R' U' D Rw Fw' Uw F L2 Uw2 D2 R' Fw2 L F Fw' L' Fw' Uw' Fw2 F L' Fw2 F L' Uw L2 Uw' Rw R L' F Rw2 L2 U2 
12. 31.56 D' B2 L R' B U Fw Uw2 L' Uw2 L' U Rw' D' Uw' F U' Fw' D2 F2 R' F' Rw' Uw D' F U Uw' B2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 R2 U Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' 
13. 34.46 F Uw Fw2 B' D L' D2 Rw D Rw Uw2 B2 Fw U2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw' R Fw2 U Uw R B Uw' D' L2 Fw F2 R D' B' Uw R Uw2 D R D L U 
14. 30.65 U' L F2 D2 U2 L' D' Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw Rw2 D' U L2 D B2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' U2 Rw Fw' B' Uw F' R' L' B2 F Fw' L' Fw2 B D2 B' R2 U2 F 
15. 31.08 L U2 L' R' Fw2 R2 L F' Fw B' U Fw' Uw F2 U2 Uw2 Rw B' L2 Uw' F2 D' Uw U2 F2 Fw2 Rw Fw Rw Fw2 Uw2 F' L Uw Rw2 L F2 U2 Rw' Uw 
16. 35.08 Rw2 B' Rw2 F' R D R Uw' Fw U' F Uw' D2 B2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw B U2 L2 B D' Uw2 B2 D2 R Uw2 B' R' L' Uw2 D U L Uw' D' Fw' Uw' F' 
17. 31.86 Uw' F' Fw Uw2 F L2 R F2 L2 Fw2 L2 U' Fw' Uw2 R U2 Rw D2 L' Fw' D2 B2 U Rw' R2 D U B2 D L F' Rw' R F B Rw2 Fw L R' B' 
18. 32.26 B' R Uw2 L' B' L F R2 Fw2 U' L' Rw2 U2 R' Fw R Rw' B2 D' Uw' B' L D F Fw' Uw D2 Fw D' Rw Uw' F R Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' R 
19. 30.21 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw D R B' Fw' L B2 R2 Fw2 L2 D R' Fw2 Uw' F2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 F' U' D2 Uw' R' U' Rw R L2 U2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Uw2 B' 
20. 31.42 F2 B Rw2 Uw2 U' R' B2 Fw2 R U2 Uw' B' D F' B Fw2 L' R' U' F Uw2 Rw' F' L' R D R' Rw' B' Uw' B2 R2 D' Rw2 Fw2 R' Rw Uw R2 L 
21. 30.43 Uw2 Fw' L F2 Rw2 F R2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw D' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw' D R Uw' Rw' F' Fw2 Rw2 B2 F' D2 Uw' R' F Fw B' L U' B2 U R2 F Fw' 
22. 30.52 B2 F' Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw B' R' Fw' Uw2 Rw' L D2 Uw' L2 U' F' B2 Uw L' Fw2 L2 Rw B2 U2 Rw2 D2 B R' L' Uw2 B2 U Rw2 R' D' U Fw D B 
23. 33.68 F' Uw U B R' Fw' B2 D' Fw' F' L2 U2 D Rw' R2 L' U2 F' L' Rw' U D' Rw R2 D2 B2 L Fw R Rw' L2 D' Rw' Uw' B' R L D' U Rw' 
24. 38.35 U2 D2 Uw' L' Fw D2 F' Uw Fw B' Uw2 R D2 R2 Uw' Fw2 B2 U R Uw U' D' F L' F2 D2 U' Uw2 B' U Fw2 U Uw2 F' D2 L' Uw2 R Fw U' 
25. 35.47 D2 B2 F' D2 Rw' F2 U' R' U' F Uw2 R F' Uw2 B' F R B Fw Rw' D2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw B2 L B' R Fw R' L F2 D' F Fw2 
26. 36.01 Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 D2 R' Uw D' F2 D2 L2 Fw D' Rw2 U2 Uw' Rw' L' D Rw' Uw F2 L2 B' U' Uw2 R' B' F' L' B' Uw2 R2 F' D2 F' D L2 R2 B' 
27. 33.76 F' L2 R2 F D' L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 D R' Fw2 F' L' Uw B Rw L' Fw2 L' D' R' D' B' F Uw F' D' R Rw2 F2 Fw' R2 L' D' U' Fw Uw2 F Fw 
28. 36.76 D2 F' L2 Uw D2 L Uw Rw' Uw L2 Rw' F2 B2 Rw D2 L' B R Rw' Uw2 Fw' L2 F2 D' Rw' R D' Uw F2 Fw' R2 B2 L2 Uw L' Uw2 B2 F' U' L 
29. (39.33) L' R2 D F2 D R Rw' U Rw2 D B D2 B R L2 Rw' F2 B2 Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 R Uw' U L2 B F' D' Rw2 L Fw' U2 R' D R' F Rw' B2 Rw' 
30. 29.33 Fw' L F' Fw2 U2 Fw2 D2 B2 R' Rw' L2 B U' R F2 B2 U2 L D2 F' R2 U F' U' F' R B' Rw2 R2 D' U2 B2 F' Fw2 R2 B U F Fw' Rw' 
31. 30.22 B D2 U Rw' D F Rw' D2 B D2 R' Rw' U2 Rw' F' R L U' F2 U' Uw2 B' U Fw R' U2 L2 U' Rw L' R D F L2 Fw' R L Rw2 Uw2 B2 
32. 33.92 L2 F R2 F2 Rw' F D' Uw' U' F Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw F Rw2 U' D F Rw2 Fw2 F U2 Rw U' B' F2 U' L' Fw L Uw R' B' D L Uw Fw2 Rw Fw2 
33. (39.21) Fw2 L' D2 L2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 D Uw' L2 Fw U D2 B' R L Rw' U2 Fw L' B2 F2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 L' B Uw B2 D B L' R Fw2 B Rw' F2 L2 U 
34. 31.10 R U2 L' Fw L2 F' B Rw' R D B' Rw' U L2 Rw F' Rw' U2 D' R B2 L Rw D2 Rw' Uw R' F Uw2 L' Rw2 F Fw' L2 Rw2 R' D2 Rw R Uw' 
35. 38.40 Uw' F' Rw B U' D' B2 Uw' R2 Rw' U2 R' D L' U B' D Fw2 R' B2 D' Uw L Rw2 R B2 F2 Rw2 B' D2 F' L' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw F' B D U 
36. 30.68 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw B' F' R B' R Uw2 R' Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 L2 B2 Uw' U2 R F' Fw2 L' Uw B' Uw' F2 R U L' B F2 Uw' U2 D' B' D2 L' 
37. 32.96 Uw D F' L Rw D2 F' R Rw Fw Rw' R2 F2 R' Rw2 F U Uw' L' Fw B2 F' L U2 F' B D L Fw2 Rw D Fw R Uw2 B L2 U B L2 D2 
38. (27.79) B2 R2 B U2 Fw2 D' Uw F' Rw D' B' D' L Rw' F' Fw2 Uw2 R2 U2 Fw L' Rw' D Fw Uw Rw U' Uw2 D Rw' Uw Fw R2 U R D2 B Rw' U Fw 
39. 30.96 R2 Fw' B' R2 Uw' R2 B2 F2 L' U L' R' B2 Uw' D' F2 Rw Fw U' D2 Fw' U' Uw2 R D2 B Fw Rw D' Fw2 B Rw2 U2 Rw Uw2 L F Rw' L2 R' 
40. 36.84 Rw' U' Uw' L Fw D' U Uw' Rw2 Uw' D2 Rw B U2 Uw' Rw' L U2 D L R2 B2 U' D' Uw2 B2 D Uw2 Fw B Uw2 L Rw2 R' U' R' Uw2 F2 U F 
41. 33.09 B2 Uw2 U2 Fw D' F' B2 Uw2 Rw F2 D B2 U2 B2 Fw L2 U' D' Rw F' Rw2 F2 D L2 D2 Rw' U L' D2 U2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 B D2 U B2 L' B L' 
42. (40.74) Rw' L Fw F D2 Fw' D2 F2 B' L2 U2 L2 Fw2 L Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L2 R2 Uw' D' L' D2 L D Fw2 U' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L Rw2 Fw2 F' R Rw2 L 
43. 36.06 L Rw D' L' B' Fw L2 U F2 R2 Fw Rw D2 U2 F2 B D' Uw' R2 Uw' Rw' B Uw' L U' R' D2 L' U' D B2 U Fw' Rw' F2 U Fw B2 D2 Rw2 
44. 35.05 L' U2 F2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw' D Rw R B' D' Rw' D Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L B2 D L' B L Fw U2 B U2 L F' R2 F2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 D Fw Uw U 
45. (40.24) Fw L U2 L2 U' R D2 Uw2 F' R Fw2 B' D R' Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' L2 R B2 Uw2 Fw' D2 L Rw' R Uw R' B2 L' Fw2 B' Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 F Rw' 
46. 36.35 Fw2 B' Uw2 U' Fw' F Rw2 B D2 F2 L2 Fw U2 B' R2 Uw Rw Fw2 Rw2 B' R' Rw U' F Rw' U2 Fw Uw' Fw Rw R' B R' L' D R L' Rw2 D2 Fw' 
47. 31.74 R2 D Uw2 F Rw U2 B D Uw R Uw D' Fw L2 Uw2 R2 U D' Fw' D Uw Fw2 R L F2 Uw' Fw' L U2 Rw D2 Fw L2 B Uw2 B Uw F' Uw Fw 
48. 36.38 U' F' R' Rw D Rw R2 L' D' U' F L' Uw' Rw2 L D2 Uw2 Fw F2 L' F B2 L R2 F U Rw2 L2 F' U2 F Fw2 B' D' Rw2 R2 Uw' B' R' Rw' 
49. 33.42 U' D2 Uw2 L2 D U Rw2 Uw B' Fw D Uw' Rw' U2 Rw R L' U L' Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 B2 U' B2 Rw R Uw' R2 U2 Rw R D2 F' U B Fw2 Rw F' 
50. 35.95 Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw R2 Uw D' Rw2 U Rw2 F2 R Fw2 Rw R' B2 U2 F2 U Uw2 Fw' D' R B Fw' U2 Uw L2 U2 R' U L2 B Rw Uw2 Rw R F2 B Fw' 
51. 30.71 L' U D2 B D' Fw2 R2 Uw R2 Uw' R' L2 Uw2 R' U' F2 D U F2 R Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw' F' D U' Rw Fw2 R L F L D' Uw' U' R' F' 
52. 31.14 L' Uw' D Rw2 L' Uw' F' Fw2 R2 B Fw' Rw' R D R2 Rw F2 D' Uw2 L Fw' F D Fw Rw D2 Rw Uw' F B R' Uw B' L' D L' Uw D Fw B2 
53. 32.35 R' L U Uw' Rw2 B L Uw2 D F' L F U2 L Rw2 U' Rw' Fw2 U' B2 D Fw' L Rw U F' Uw2 L Rw U D R' Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' D2 F R2 D 
54. 34.85 Fw U2 Fw2 L Fw R' Fw2 Uw' R2 F2 R2 Rw' U Rw2 Uw U2 B2 Fw2 U2 R Uw' R D2 Uw' L2 D2 R' B F' Rw R D2 U2 Fw L Uw' D2 U' Rw2 D2 
55. 32.49 L2 R2 B2 D B' L F Uw L D Uw2 L2 D B2 Fw L D L Fw Rw' B R2 Uw2 L' U F' L D2 B U Fw D2 R' U B' U2 Fw2 R' L' F 
56. (28.39) L2 B' D2 F2 Uw U2 R2 Rw F2 Uw L2 F' Fw D2 B2 L' R' Uw F' Rw2 R B Fw' Rw' D L U' Uw' Rw' R' F' Rw R U L2 Rw D2 F2 Fw' R' 
57. 29.52 Fw D' L2 Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw U' R2 U' D2 B2 Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 B L2 Rw R Fw' R' Uw' F' Rw2 B Uw F R L2 B F' R2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' B' F 
58. 32.17 Fw2 Rw2 L D' F Fw2 Rw Uw2 F' Uw2 R' F D2 F B2 Rw D2 Rw' B2 L R Rw Fw L R F2 D2 L D L' B L D' U' R Uw2 Fw' F Rw2 Uw 
59. 34.62 D Rw U R' F2 U2 L2 R2 D U B' Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw2 B2 R F2 R B2 U2 R2 Rw L2 F Uw L' Uw B2 Uw D L' R2 Fw' Rw Uw' B2 Uw' R' B 
60. 34.80 D2 U L' Fw' R' D R' D' R2 B' F' D2 U B' Uw' B2 L Fw B2 Rw' U' D R Fw2 L' U' D F B2 Rw' D R' D' B' Rw' Uw' Fw U' Fw' Uw' 
61. 33.60 Fw2 L2 B' F U2 L2 R' Rw2 D Rw Uw' D' Fw2 Rw2 F R2 U B Uw' R2 F Rw L' Fw' Rw2 U2 D' R' D L2 Uw2 D2 L2 R Rw Uw B' Rw F2 L' 
62. 34.75 Rw' Fw F2 Uw R U F2 B U D Rw' D2 L' B' F U' F' Rw' R B Uw Rw R Uw2 L' Fw Uw' R' F2 Uw2 B' Rw2 B2 D' Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw R' B 
63. 33.55 D R2 D2 Rw2 F B2 Rw2 L2 D2 Uw F2 Fw B' Uw' U Fw2 B' R' Uw Fw B D R D Uw' Fw2 D2 B2 L Rw D2 Rw' D2 Fw' R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 B 
64. 28.89 B Uw2 B' R2 Rw Uw' L' D2 U' R2 Fw U Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 R2 L2 B' Rw' Uw2 U Fw' U B' F2 R' F' Fw2 B' Rw' Uw2 R Rw Uw2 B2 Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 
65. 35.04 R L' F' Fw2 R U Fw R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' U B Uw' Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 L' F' Fw L' Rw U2 L2 U2 D B2 L' Fw' F2 R D' L2 D' Fw2 U D' Uw2 L2 
66. 29.27 D2 U' F' D Fw R U' Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' B' R' L U2 R Uw2 D2 L' U Fw' Uw Fw' F2 L' Rw U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L D2 Fw2 U F U Rw 
67. 30.37 R' L' D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F' Uw L2 F' Rw L2 Uw2 F' Fw Uw F2 L Uw' B2 F Fw' L' F' L2 Fw' U' B Uw' U Rw D U F2 Rw F' Fw B U2 Fw 
68. 29.82 U2 B' U Fw2 R2 L' F2 R B2 D Rw2 D B Rw' L U' B' Fw' Uw' U' Rw' L' U' B Rw2 D L' R' Rw2 D Uw B2 F' D U R Uw' D L2 Fw 
69. 31.16 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 B2 R2 U' Rw U B' L' R2 Rw D' Uw2 R' U2 R' Uw2 Rw D' Fw2 B2 D2 B' Rw F2 L2 Fw' Rw F' L' R D2 L B' D2 U2 Rw Fw' 
70. 31.87 F2 U Rw Uw' F' U' F' Uw2 Fw' L F2 Rw2 U2 R F B Rw Uw2 D2 Rw L2 F' L D2 Uw2 L Fw2 R Uw R L Rw' Fw2 L' F' B L' Uw2 Fw F 
71. 31.92 U2 B2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 U' Uw Rw' R U' Rw Fw R' U2 L2 Fw' R D' L' Rw2 B U2 R Rw F U2 F' R2 L D F B2 Rw2 U' D2 R2 Rw' U Uw2 D 
72. 29.73 Uw L2 U2 L2 R Rw' U F Fw2 D2 Rw Uw F2 Fw' R Fw' R' L2 Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 U B' Fw R2 F2 D' B U Uw' F2 L2 B Fw' F U Uw' R' Rw 
73. 31.85 Fw F2 U2 Rw2 L B' L B2 L2 U' R Fw2 L2 B' Fw' L' F L Rw Uw' Rw' L' F2 Uw' B2 L' R U' Uw' Rw Fw F D R2 Uw2 Fw L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 
74. (27.45) R2 Uw' L Fw L2 D L R' D F2 B2 Rw' D R2 Uw' L2 U' Fw' R' F' Uw' Fw' L' D' Rw L2 D Uw F Fw' L' Fw2 D L' Fw' F' R2 D U' Uw' 
75. 32.08 B2 U' F U' Rw2 F Rw' R2 B2 U2 Uw2 R Uw' B R' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw' Uw2 R Fw2 Uw B' U R2 L' D' R F' L' Uw F' L U Fw2 D2 U F2 Rw' 
76. (27.84) L2 B U R U2 F2 D2 B L2 Fw2 D' R2 F U Fw2 D L Fw F' L R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 D Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw' F' Uw' Fw F' D B2 Uw' R2 L2 B2 Fw' 
77. 36.31 L Uw F D' R' Fw' Uw L2 U L' Rw2 U2 D Fw' L' B Uw2 Rw2 L B F U2 D2 Uw2 Fw B' Uw' B' R U2 F' R Rw F' R' L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 F' 
78. 32.98 Rw D' R L U D Rw Uw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' B' L2 Fw2 R U' D2 Rw U Rw U L Uw' L2 U' Rw2 F2 U2 L' B U' R' D Fw U' Fw2 F L' Rw 
79. 29.45 F2 Uw Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 R' U Rw2 R' Fw D2 R' D U Uw2 Rw2 R2 B Fw2 R2 U' D2 Rw' B2 R' B Uw' Fw2 L U2 Rw' Uw' B Uw' F' Rw2 L' R' 
80. 29.71 D Rw R' D Fw' F2 U2 L Uw2 B Fw' D L2 D' Rw' F' Fw L Rw B' Fw Uw' D' L Rw2 Fw2 L' D' Uw B2 Uw F' Fw B R' F D' Fw2 R2 Uw 
81. 29.17 Uw2 F L' Uw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Rw B2 Rw L2 B L2 Uw2 F' Fw D Uw R Fw Rw' U2 D2 B L2 U2 R' Fw F2 B' R' Rw' U L' B2 F D F2 R2 Rw2 
82. 39.07 Fw Rw' Fw' U Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' R B' U2 F2 B2 Uw' L' R' B' Uw' B2 D' U2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw' F U' R L' B' Uw L2 Uw' L' U2 Fw2 
83. 28.98 Rw2 U R2 Uw2 L2 Fw Rw' R' Fw2 D' B Fw Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' L Rw2 F2 B2 Fw D R' F2 Uw2 B2 R' Uw Fw2 R' L Rw2 B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F' U2 Fw' L' 
84. 31.33 R2 Uw2 R2 D' Fw F B R L' B2 U D F' R' Uw' B' D2 Rw' L2 Uw' F Fw Uw2 B2 R B L2 Fw2 B D' R D2 F R Uw L Fw R' F2 U2 
85. 33.01 Rw Fw' D' B2 F L F' Fw Rw2 Uw' L' Fw Rw U2 Fw' U' D2 Rw' R' L D2 Rw F2 B2 D U2 B Rw' F' Fw L2 R' B2 F' Rw' L' F' Fw R2 F2 
86. 33.38 F R2 D R D2 Rw D' F' B' Fw' Uw' F D2 Uw L2 F L' F2 U Rw2 F' L' F Rw F' Rw' R2 U2 D L2 Fw2 U Uw2 Rw' L' Uw2 F2 L2 Uw' Fw' 
87. 35.12 Fw Uw' L U' F Uw U R L U' Fw2 Rw' Fw' R L2 Rw Uw' Fw R Uw D' R' L F2 D F' B' Uw' Rw2 D' L' R2 B' F2 Fw U B' F' U2 R 
88. 29.31 Uw F' U B' Rw2 Fw2 U R2 U' Rw' L Uw2 B' R D2 Fw' U' B2 Fw Uw2 U Rw Uw' U D F D' B' F2 R2 B2 Rw' L2 Uw' L F2 L U2 L' D 
89. 28.78 Fw' D2 R' F L D U Fw R Fw2 D' F' R2 D B2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw L2 Uw2 Fw B' D F R2 Uw U Fw F' Uw2 F Uw' Rw2 B2 L Fw' Rw' D R2 B2 
90. 33.74 Uw' L2 B' D Uw B2 R' F' L2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L' F2 Fw' U2 Fw2 L2 Fw' F2 B2 R' B L2 U2 F2 D U' Fw Rw2 F2 Uw Fw2 U' L Fw R' F2 
91. 30.20 Fw2 Uw' Fw U R F D U L R Fw' D2 F' Rw2 Uw R F2 U' B U' B L' D Uw R B' Rw2 U' D2 B' Rw B Fw Rw Uw' F2 D' L' D2 B' 
92. 28.48 U2 R' D Uw' R2 Fw2 B' L2 D2 F L B D2 Rw R2 B2 F2 D' L B2 F R2 Uw2 Rw2 B F2 D R' U' Fw' Rw' F' U2 R2 U2 D' B' U' D' B' 
93. 39.02 B2 F L2 U' Fw L2 R2 D2 F' D' Rw D2 L Rw B' R' F Rw2 L Fw2 U' Rw' B' L2 R2 Rw U2 B' Uw' Rw' B2 Rw' F Uw2 R U F L2 R2 Fw2 
94. 30.56 U2 B Rw2 F' L B2 R B Rw2 Uw' F2 B D2 R' F2 L2 Fw' U2 Uw2 F2 L' D' L D F' Rw B Rw2 R' D2 Fw U' D Rw2 D' Rw B2 R F Fw 
95. 36.33 L' D2 U Rw L' R' F R' D' U R2 U2 R2 Rw' B2 R Uw F2 Rw2 Uw' D2 Fw' R D' R2 D L' U D2 L' U' Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 L F R2 F2 U' 
96. 34.72 Uw U' R' Fw' Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 F' Uw' U L' Rw U2 Uw' F' B2 U2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D U Rw L' Uw2 L' R2 D R Uw2 Rw U B' Uw' U2 Rw' R' B2 
97. 28.74 L' R U2 R' U2 L' Rw D L' R' D2 Fw2 U R L' B2 Rw B Rw' U2 Fw B2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 F D B Rw L U Uw' R' U' R' Fw2 B' Rw2 R' 
98. 30.20 Uw' U2 Rw B' U R' Rw2 F2 B2 Rw' L' R U2 L D R' D' L D F' D F2 R' B L' Rw' Fw2 D Rw2 D' Uw' B' R2 D' B2 Uw2 D' L' D' B2 
99. 31.60 L' U2 L2 B Fw2 L2 Fw L Fw L D2 Fw2 D R D2 F Uw L2 U B F Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw D' R' F2 R' Fw D' R' Uw D' U B' L2 U2 Rw2 
100. 29.00 R D' U2 F Rw F Rw L U2 Uw R' B2 R' L Fw B' D' Uw U F U2 L' Rw' D' U' Rw Fw U Uw2 B Rw' D2 F Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' F' D Uw


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2014)

wat


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> wat



This isn't something we often hear from you


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> This isn't something we often hear from you



It's just... he's improving so quickly, it's scary


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 8, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> It's just... he's improving so quickly, it's scary



I think it's because I cube way too much now...

I will probably slow down soon lol


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 8, 2014)

7.70 3x3 single. PB.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 8, 2014)

@Ubercuber: I think you beat my ao12 pb ._.

Keep going though


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 8, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> @Ubercuber: I think you beat my ao12 pb ._.
> 
> Keep going though



Wait really, I thought you were faster than that. At least you can get good singles though


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 8, 2014)

My cross is now sub 3
sub 19 ao40
Mean of past 500 solves is sub 20
I'm getting there.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 8, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Wait really, I thought you were faster than that. At least you can get good singles though



Lol just got a 58.73. Last layer was FRUR'U'F' + AUF


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 8, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Lol just got a 58.73. Last layer was FRUR'U'F' + AUF


Gj


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 8, 2014)

Yay, 2x2 - 7x7 sub 15 = 14:58.97

I think I broke my 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 single.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Gj



Ty


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 8, 2014)

2x2 4.93 ao12

4.77 F' R F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
4.92 F' R F' R' F2 R U' R' U2
4.48 F R' U' F2 U' F' R2
4.25 R F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R U' R'
4.60 R U' F2 R F' U' R F' U
5.62 R U F' R2 F U2 F2 U'
5.59 F2 U F U2 R' U' R U2 R
(3.15) R U F' U R' U F2 R2 U'
4.99 R U' F2 R2 U' F R' F R' U'
(8.08) F' U F' U F R2 U2 F2 U'
6.53 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R U'
3.54 R2 U F2 U' R2 F R U2 R U'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 8, 2014)

sub 1.2 E Perm
Lol, I love [R, U, D]


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 8, 2014)

4x4 

52.54, 56.07, 56.72, (52.18), (1:02.54) = 55.11 PB

good


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow. Just wow. 

6:39.60 7x7 single. PB before session for non-relay was sup-7 (but had a 6:42 in a relay once)
Also: 6:57.81 ao5! Woohoo!

I need to learn better l2e and l4e. I need a good alg for the single edge flip case.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I use R U Lw' U R' U' Lw


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 8, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> I use R U Lw' U R' U' Lw



I meant the parity case for the last edge where two of the wings need to swap.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh, just normal OLL parity?


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 8, 2014)

****** man... choked on the last solve



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.02
1. 7.79 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U B' R B' F D B2 D2 U' L F' 
2. 7.05 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' R2 U2 F' U' B D2 B2 L D' L' U' F' L2 
3. 8.30 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 R' B' U F' U' L' R B2 F2 D B 
4. 7.53 U D2 B D L2 D2 L F' U R D R2 D F2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 
5. 7.63 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 F' D F' D2 U' B L F2 U2 R 
6. 8.72 U2 L U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 R' U L2 F' U' B' R F D' F2 
7. (6.13) F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 L' B L2 F2 U' R2 D' L' R U2 
8. 7.79 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F R F' D B' R' U' B' F L 
9. 8.96 F2 U' F' L F2 U L2 F R F' L2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 B 
10. 8.00 F2 D B' L2 B' R' D B' L U D2 F B R2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 
11. 9.61 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B L' U F2 L2 D B2 R' U2 L' 
12. 7.90 U2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R D2 F2 U2 R B' L F' D' U2 F' U2 L R2 F2 
13. 7.30 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 D B2 D R2 D' B F2 R' D U2 B2 R' B2 D U' 
14. 7.97 R U2 D L2 D' B2 D F' L' D L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D F2 D2 
15. 8.30 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 B R2 U F L R' D U' R D2 B' L 
16. 8.19 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U' B F' R D F2 R F U B 
17. (6.00) D2 R F' D F' L U R B' D F L2 D2 F U2 F B2 D2 R2 F U2 
18. 9.65 R' F' B L U' B L' U R D' F R2 L2 D2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 B2 
19. 7.68 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D L' F' U2 R F L R2 B2 D L 
20. 10.51 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D' L R2 B U' F2 U' F' D' B' U 
21. (6.02) R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L' U B2 R2 F R2 D2 U R' U2 
22. 8.67 B2 U' B U D F' U' R D2 F D2 L2 U F2 U2 D B2 L2 F2 B2 
23. 8.80 D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B R B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' R' 
24. 7.15 D B2 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R F2 D R D2 R F U' L' R 
25. 7.37 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B' R2 D2 L U L D F D 
26. 9.62 L2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D' L R' B R U' B2 R B2 
27. 7.02 R2 F U2 L' U' D2 F2 R B R F2 R2 D L2 F2 B2 U' D2 B2 U' B2 
28. 7.91 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 R U B F' L' B' U2 L R' 
29. 6.64 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 R B' F2 R' D U2 B F L2 U' 
30. 8.12 U B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L B D' F2 U F2 U2 L' F U' F 
31. 7.92 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B' L' B R U2 L B' L' R2 U' 
32. 7.34 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 D U' L' D' B L2 D' B' R' U 
33. 7.57 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L' F D B2 U2 F' D L F' L 
34. 9.81 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' L F' L' D B' R D2 U' R D2 
35. 7.81 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D F R U B U L' F2 R2 D R 
36. 7.83 L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 D' F D2 B L2 B2 U' 
37. 7.96 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D L U' R' D' B U B2 F U' 
38. 8.19 U2 B2 F D2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' U2 F U L F' D' U' F' 
39. 8.47 U F B U2 L2 F U2 L F R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U' 
40. 8.95 R2 F D2 F U2 B D2 U2 B' D2 L2 R' B L' F L2 R2 D2 F2 D' 
41. 8.47 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U F2 R' D U B D2 B2 L D2 
42. 6.91 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 R2 B' F' U' F2 L U2 F L F' 
43. 9.36 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D' B F R' D R2 F' L2 B' L' 
44. 8.13 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 D' R' U F' D' B U F2 L2 B' 
45. 8.13 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B D L' R' B U2 R2 B2 R2 U' 
46. 7.37 F D2 B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B U' L' F' D R2 U F R2 B2 U 
47. (10.62) U2 L U B2 R U2 F U2 D B2 R' U2 D2 B2 D2 R' L2 D2 F2 R' 
48. 7.00 R' D2 B2 L R U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' U L2 R U R B' R2 F' L 
49. 8.23 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 U B D2 F2 R B F2 
50. 8.07 D L2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U' F R2 B' D L R2 D R' B2 U 
51. 8.63 F2 R L F2 U B R L U' B' L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 U D' 
52. 8.92 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' L2 R U' R2 D' F' U2 B' L2 R U 
53. (6.40) F' R2 B R2 F R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' L' F2 L2 D' B R' F' D' F' 
54. 9.39 R D2 B L' F D' R B D F2 U D2 L U2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 
55. (11.49) F2 L2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R B' L F D2 U F2 L' R F 
56. 6.71 D' F L' U2 L2 B L' U' R2 F D R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 
57. 6.63 F R U R' B' L2 F R L F' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 
58. (10.57) D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 B L' B F' L' R' B' L' D' L' R' 
59. (6.24) R B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 U' F R2 F2 U L D B U2 F' 
60. 8.14 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R' U2 F' U L' B' D F U' R 
61. 7.55 L B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 D L' R B' F' L F2 R' F2 
62. 8.05 B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L' B2 R2 B D' B' F2 L2 
63. (10.55) F' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 U' F2 R' U B F' L D2 L2 
64. 6.62 D L2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U L2 U' R2 F' U L U F R' U2 B' D' L 
65. 7.74 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L D2 R F U' F D' R F R2 
66. 7.46 B L2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B L2 U' B F' L2 U L2 F2 R' B2 
67. 7.79 R2 F2 L U' F B2 L' D B R' D' R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 
68. 8.31 R2 B L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F R B U2 B' L F2 D B D 
69. 7.06 U' R2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U B F U2 B L' R' B' D 
70. 8.47 F2 L' D2 B' L' U F' U' F L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 L D2 L' U2 R 
71. 9.78 B2 D2 F2 R B2 L F2 U2 F2 R F2 D B' D B2 U F2 R U2 
72. 7.16 D B2 D L2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 D' L U' B L' R2 U L' B L' U 
73. 6.85 F2 L2 F2 L2 D U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' D' B' F2 D2 R' F' D B L' 
74. 7.86 R' B2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R F U' R D F' D' U 
75. 7.96 D' B' D R' U2 L F U2 F U2 F2 B2 R L' B2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 
76. 8.88 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' B' D2 L' U' R2 D2 F L' R U2 
77. 6.41 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F D' F' D B U' B F' R' D L' 
78. 7.42 L F2 R U2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 R2 D R' B' F' D R U R D L 
79. 7.17 F B L' U' L2 B2 U R' L' D2 B R2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 
80. 8.04 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B F2 L' R' B' L F R D L U' 
81. 8.95 B L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F' D2 F' L B L' D B R' U' F L B2 
82. 7.17 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U2 F L2 F' L D' U' R' U2 B' R D' B2 
83. 8.87 B2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F L' R F D' U2 L' R' F' D 
84. 6.59 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' D2 F' R2 B R D2 L2 U2 F' 
85. 7.46 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R U' L2 B' U L2 R' D2 L2 
86. 8.46 R U' D' B U R' D2 F L' F2 B U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 
87. 7.99 L2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 B F D' U2 R2 B D' F' U' L' D2 U2 
88. 8.64 D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 D' R' B F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' U 
89. 7.51 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R B D R2 B U B R F2 L' 
90. 9.81 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 L D U' F L' R B2 R' 
91. 8.55 B2 U2 L2 B L2 F U2 L2 F L2 F D L2 U' F L B2 R2 D B2 
92. 6.75 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D' R' F U F' U2 L' B F 
93. 7.57 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 D' R2 F D B2 D L' R U B' R' B 
94. 8.28 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 F' L2 F' D F' R' B D2 F2 D F2 D' L' 
95. 9.06 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 F L2 F L' R F U L2 B' U B D' R' F2 
96. 9.31 F2 R' D2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' R' D2 B2 L R F' R U' 
97. 6.44 F' U2 B R2 F L2 F U2 R2 D2 B' D B2 R' B F2 D2 B2 R B F2 
98. 7.28 L D2 B2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 U B L' B' D' R' F' L R2 D 
99. 8.66 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 B' U B R2 F' L' R D' B' R 
100. (10.63) B2 U2 R B2 L B2 R U2 R' D2 L D' B R D' U' F L' D L R2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2014)

Average of 12: 1.416
1. (0.870) U2 F2 U' R' U F U2 F U' 
2. 1.171 U F' U R2 U' F2 R2 U' R F' 
3. 1.368 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F U F' U' 
4. 1.271 F2 R2 F2 R F R' U' R' U 
5. 1.949 F2 R2 F' U' F2 R U' R U' 
6. (2.543) U F' U R' U' F2 U' F R2 
7. 1.248 U R U' R' F R F' R' U' 
8. 1.055 R' U2 F U' F R F2 U' R 
9. 1.263 F2 R F2 R' U R U2 R F2 
10. 1.480 R2 U2 F' R' F R2 F U' F U' 
11. 2.154 U F2 U2 F' R2 U F' R F' 
12. 1.205 R' F2 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U 

....whut


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 8, 2014)

Jay 

Bill D:<


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2014)

yay .03 improvement

Average of 12: 8.449
1. 9.215 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L D F2 D2 B' U2 L' R F' D 
2. 8.369 R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R U B2 D F2 R' B' L' D' 
3. 7.500 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B D' F' U' B F' R' U2 L B2 
4. 9.041 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L' B U2 R' F' D B D R U B2 
5. 8.580 R' D2 L2 B2 R D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 D F U F L' D' R' B U R2 
6. 7.852 B2 U R' U' F D2 F D B' U' L2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 D 
7. 9.307 R L D2 F' D' B U R D2 L' U2 B L2 F R2 L2 F U2 B D2 F' 
8. 8.055 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' R B F' D B2 R' 
9. 8.208 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 U L D U F' U2 L' R2 B' R2 F 
10. (13.075) F R2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 U' R2 B L' U' B U2 R' D F2 U 
11. (6.542) F U2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 R U L' B2 D2 R2 D' F R 
12. 8.358 F2 D2 B R2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D L2 R B R' B L D R' B


----------



## Artic (Mar 8, 2014)

ottozing said:


> yay .03 improvement
> 
> Average of 12: 8.449
> 1. 9.215 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L D F2 D2 B' U2 L' R F' D
> ...



Dude, you're getting so damn fast!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks  needs moar sub 8 tho


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy progress


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 8, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Jay
> 
> Bill D:<



Jay 

Bill


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2014)

Tim 

Cam ;_;

Bill


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2014)

Best average of 5: 12.88
28-32 - 12.83 (14.65) 13.34 (12.31) 12.46

0.04 from PB


Best average of 5: 12.74
38-42 - 11.82 (16.36) 12.74 13.65 (11.31)
PB Mo3/Ao5.

42. 11.31 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' D2 B' F2 U L' U B2 F D'
PB for not white cross. XX-cross left me with the third pair connected.

Also 14.80 Ao50 and 15.32 Mo100.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 8, 2014)

16.19 Ao12, first five solves make 14.96 Ao5, first ever sub-15. DNF was an M off.

15.24, (12.41), 16.97, 14.69, 14.95, 18.54, 17.23, (DNF(17.39)), 16.95, 14.03, 15.27, 18.01


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 8, 2014)

number of times: 146/150
best time: 5.208
worst time: 12.937

current avg5: 7.288 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 6.090 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 7.742 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 6.513 (σ = 0.52)PB

current avg100: 7.021 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 6.940 (σ = 0.54)PB

session avg: 7.097 (σ = 0.64)
session mean: 7.098


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 8, 2014)

Roux

12.28 avg50
11.87 avg12
11.13 avg5
8.25 single


Spoiler



11.98, 10.94, 12.00, 13.75, 13.23, 13.92, 13.12, 12.23, 10.06, 11.25, 11.26, 12.51, 11.61, 13.73, 11.50, 17.23, 11.62, 12.58, 12.40, 10.25, 10.78, 11.65, 11.40, 12.56, 14.23, 9.74, 13.18, 15.38, 11.31, 13.79, 11.57, 11.73, 13.51, 9.49, 10.08, 12.61, 16.10, 12.42, 12.00, 12.15, 14.38, 11.22, 12.29, 10.37, 14.70, 8.25, 14.32, 12.14, 14.37, 11.67


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2014)

Rami:

3.11, (1.68), 2.05, 1.88, (DNF) = *2.35*

Could have been good if not for the DNF 

If anyone beats that at this comp, major props to them :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Rami:
> 
> 3.11, (1.68), 2.05, 1.88, (DNF) = *2.35*
> 
> ...


Lucas Etter is there and he has a sub 2 ao100....so don't be TOO surprised.
edit: Lucas got 2.26


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Lucas Etter is there and he has a sub 2 ao100....so don't be TOO surprised.
> edit: Lucas got 2.26



Damn. I didn't see him in the competitors list 

edit: lol Rami got a 50 feet mean


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2014)

84. 10.52 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F L' U2 B F2 D R' U L2 F2 U'

z2 // Inspection
F U L B2 D R' D // Cross (7/7)
U y' L' U L // F2L-1 (4/11)
U y L' U' L // F2L-2 (4/15)
U2 y L' U L // F2L-3 (4/19)
R U' R' // F2L-4 (3/22)
M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL (7/29)
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL (9/38)

lol
All three move inserts, my favourite OLL (I do M moves with my right hand) and the good A perm from the good angle.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Damn. I didn't see him in the competitors list
> 
> edit: lol Rami got a 50 feet mean



Louis: 43.62, 44.98, 39.73 -> NR 42.78


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2014)

Best average of 12: 13.97
82-93 - 12.22 15.56 (10.52) 14.54 13.58 14.32 13.02 14.32 12.84 16.34 (16.35) 13.00

Ties PB


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 8, 2014)

9.97 3x3 avg100

I GOT A SUB10 AVG *****ES


----------



## Amress (Mar 8, 2014)

gj


----------



## kcl (Mar 8, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 9.97 3x3 avg100
> 
> I GOT A SUB10 AVG *****ES



Nooooooooooooo

Gj but noooooooo


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 8, 2014)

Przemysław Kaleta official 9.84 one-handed single

non lucky


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 8, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Przemysław Kaleta official 9.84 one-handed single
> 
> non lucky



WOW awsome!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Przemysław Kaleta official 9.84 one-handed single
> 
> non lucky



Yay someone else has sub-10!


----------



## ajayd (Mar 8, 2014)

First sub 10 single, 9.63 full step, just good look ahead and easy LL. Yeah!


----------



## kcl (Mar 8, 2014)

Lucas missed 3x3 NAR because of a +2 

He told me it would have been 8.19 average. Ended up with 8.86.


----------



## ChristianSena (Mar 8, 2014)

41.00 avg50 4x4 PB


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 8, 2014)

on cam

Average of 5: 29.56
1. 29.14 Rw F Fw B' Uw D' L2 Rw' R' Uw Rw' Fw' Uw2 D2 U Rw2 F2 L2 F2 U B' L2 Fw2 R B2 D2 U L' Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 Rw D' Uw2 U2 Rw' F' Rw Fw' 
2. (28.55) D' L2 Uw2 D' F Rw2 L2 Uw B' Uw2 B F D2 Rw' F Uw2 D Rw2 Uw2 R U2 R' Uw' L2 D U' Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw U' B2 F Rw B2 U2 B2 R' Rw' Uw2 
3. 30.19 Uw U Fw F Rw' U F2 D' B Uw' Fw Uw Fw' R' Uw' U' B' Rw' R2 D F B2 Fw' U B2 R Fw2 D2 Rw' L2 U' F2 B2 Rw Fw' U2 B U Uw2 D 
4. (31.81) U Uw' Rw2 L2 Uw2 B' L2 D B' Rw' B' Fw D Fw2 U' L2 Fw2 Rw2 D Uw R2 U2 Rw' L F2 R L2 U Fw2 Rw' F2 U2 D R U' L Uw' Fw U D 
5. 29.35 B' F R L' F2 Fw Rw' Uw2 D' B2 D2 Uw Fw' B D F Rw B2 Uw R D Rw2 Uw' F' R Rw F U' Rw' U L2 Fw R Fw F U Fw' F2 U2 D


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 8, 2014)

12.38 F' D' R B F D2 R U R B' R2 F R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B F' U F2 U2 L 

First solve of the day with no tps lol.

y L R' B' U R' F2 D [7/7]
U2 L U' L' [4/11]
U R U' R' U R' U' R [8/19]
y U R U' R' [4/23]
U' R' U' R U R' U R [8/31]
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R' U [11/42]

3.39 TPS. Would've been great.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 8, 2014)

Rubik's cube
Mar 8, 2014 3:06:46 PM - 3:40:12 PM

Mean: 31.56
Average: 31.55
Best time: 27.47
Median: 32.30
Worst time: 35.75
Standard deviation: 2.35

Best average of 5: 30.28(PB)
4-8 - 29.11 (33.53) 33.09 (27.47) 28.65

Best average of 12: 31.55
1-12 - 28.97 31.94 32.55 29.11 33.53 33.09 (27.47) 28.65 32.96 32.65 32.05 (35.75)

1. 28.97 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 D F2 R' U' R F D' B D F L2 U
2. 31.94 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 F' B2 D L' F' L U' F2 U2 F
3. 32.55 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D F2 D B' U2 R' F' U' B' L B2 D U
4. 29.11 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 F' B2 R D R' F' L D' B' D
5. 33.53 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D F' R2 U L U' R B2 R2 L U'
6. 33.09 U B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 F' D F U L2 D B U2
7. 27.47 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F D' B R U B' L B' U' F2
8. 28.65 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B L B2 U' B2 D R B2 U' B' U
9. 32.96 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 D' U2 B L' D' F L' D' R F2 D2 L' U2
10. 32.65 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L F' R' F2 R L2 U R F2 U'
11. 32.05 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F U2 B' D' F2 U' R2 L' B' F2
12. 35.75 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 L D' R2 L2 B' U2 F' R' D2 U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 8, 2014)

finally gave in and bought a Dayan 2x2.

number of times: 622/622
best time: 0.75
worst time: 7.36

current avg5: 2.70 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 1.73 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 2.59 (σ = 0.45)
best avg12: 2.04 (σ = 0.39)

current avg50: 2.44 (σ = 0.43)
best avg50: 2.27 (σ = 0.50)

current avg100: 2.36 (σ = 0.49)
best avg100: 2.35 (σ = 0.49)

session avg: 2.62 (σ = 0.49)
session mean: 2.65


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Lucas missed 3x3 NAR because of a +2
> 
> He told me it would have been 8.19 average. Ended up with 8.86.





And Sarah seems to have badly messed up Skewb...


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2014)

17. 52.27 Uw2 D2 F Fw B D2 F2 L2 F U' B U' L2 R' U' Uw L' U Fw2 B2 U' Uw' D F2 U R F' Rw2 F' U2 F2 L' F U2 Uw2 F' U2 Fw2 U' L2
OLL was parity, PLL was T perm.

E: 57.15 Mo3.
52.27 59.44 59.75
First time I've got three consecutive sub-1s... still no sub-1 Ao5. Yet.

E2: Best average of 5: 58.30
16-20 - (1:14.98) (52.27) 59.44 59.75 55.72

E3: Best average of 12: 1:03.58
13-24 - 57.76 (1:30.98) 1:04.07 1:14.98 (52.27) 59.44 59.75 55.72 1:07.40 56.12 1:12.09 1:08.43
Too tired to go any further. Just got a 1:22.33.
This is probably my PB for most PBs in one day. 3x3 Fullstep single/Mo3/Ao5/Ao12 and 4x4 1/3/5/12.


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 8, 2014)

lol pyraminx single is lol.
Old pb: 7.89. In comp today: 6.46.
Then, later in the same average: 4.30. The whole solve was just the 2nd step of keyhole, i think it was 5 moves + 3 tips.


----------



## kcl (Mar 8, 2014)

HOLY CRAP THIS IS WORTH A RAMI REACTION (no offense bro XD)

(5.69) L2 F' L2 R2 F U2 B F' L' D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 D

y2// inspection
D R' B' D2 R'// Xcross
y R U' R'// second pair
U' L U' L'// third pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R U R U' R' F'// fourth pair, WV
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'// PLL

46 ETM= 8.08 TPS.. Saw first 3 pairs, it figures.


----------



## Artic (Mar 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> HOLY CRAP THIS IS WORTH A RAMI REACTION (no offense bro XD)
> 
> (5.69) L2 F' L2 R2 F U2 B F' L' D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 D
> 
> ...



What is your PB Ao100? 

P.S. You inspired me to practice like crazzy!  So I'm trying to do 200-300 solves a day.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> HOLY CRAP THIS IS WORTH A RAMI REACTION (no offense bro XD)
> 
> (5.69) L2 F' L2 R2 F U2 B F' L' D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 D
> 
> ...



Wow nice!


----------



## kcl (Mar 8, 2014)

Artic said:


> What is your PB Ao100?
> 
> P.S. You inspired me to practice like crazzy!  So I'm trying to do 200-300 solves a day.


Haha great! My PB ao100 is like 10.33. I don't do well in long averages haha. 


Iggy said:


> Wow nice!



Thanks!


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 8, 2014)

1.69 offical 2x2 average and 7.98 official 3x3 single woo


----------



## kcl (Mar 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 1.69 offical 2x2 average and 7.98 official 3x3 single woo



wut


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 9, 2014)

Average of 5: 11.59
1. 12.51 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' F2 R2 U2 B R U' L' 
2. 11.23 B' D R' B2 L2 U R L D B R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F 
3. (9.86) R' B2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L R2 U R' F U2 F' D2 U' R D' U2 
4. 11.02 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L D' B' D U2 R U R U2 L F' 
5. (13.60) U2 F L2 R2 F D2 B2 F R2 B' D2 U' F' L R' B L D L' R U


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 9, 2014)

23.08 on cam  ytuwr

edit: crap, I don't think the cube wasn't solved when I scrambled... whatever, still uwr imo

scramble: D F Uw L' B' F U Rw L' U2 D R2 D F' R2 D' B' L Fw2 Rw' L2 B2 Rw2 B' R2 F D L2 B' D B2 D B Rw L Uw' B' Fw2 F2 Uw'


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 9, 2014)

26.42 full step oh single


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 9, 2014)

number of times: 999/1000
best time: 25.75
worst time: 3:28.12

current avg5: 38.72 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 30.57 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 37.74 (σ = 2.38)
best avg12: 31.80 (σ = 1.94)

current avg100: 36.24 (σ = 3.01)
best avg100: 34.23 (σ = 2.42)

current avg1000: 36.19 (σ = 3.03)
best avg1000: 36.19 (σ = 3.03)

session avg: 36.19 (σ = 3.03)
session mean: 37.19

lol



Spoiler



38.69, 37.78, 36.22, 32.20, 41.81, 39.66, 38.41, 41.82, 36.00, 33.84, 35.65, 35.41, 48.81, 32.43, 31.77, 34.84, 36.77, 41.34, 36.45, 41.08, 35.83, 48.05, 38.76, 41.28, 37.01, 34.38, 36.15, 35.29, 48.71, 40.02, 37.76, 34.13, 37.90, 33.03, 33.13, 32.78, 34.32, 31.58, 43.44, 38.69, 34.39, 33.53, 34.53+, 31.68, 38.65, 34.42, 35.44, 39.54+, 37.64, 39.23, 38.49, 36.80, 37.88, 35.43, 35.22, 43.83, 33.73, 36.59, 33.58, 39.36, 42.15, 36.76, 33.93, 39.47, 34.50, 34.80, 46.09, 35.56, 38.93, 40.98, 38.94, 41.57, 46.11, 43.32, 35.17, 33.50, 39.81, 43.10, 36.65, 34.84+, 41.60, 33.14, 41.30, 33.67, 38.16, 35.59, 39.76, 38.93, 33.26, 34.38, 29.74, 2:50.71, 41.64, 33.99, 33.00, 31.16, 1:06.58, 58.23, 35.23, 30.00, 33.73, 41.01, 32.68, 36.61, 40.02, 39.38, 32.70, 33.98, 42.05, 37.35, 34.97, 32.88, 37.68, 37.12, 32.71, 36.58, 41.06, 35.70, 34.75, 34.66, 37.26, 3:23.42, 34.86, 36.79, 37.92, 36.44, 32.67, 35.44, 38.20, 46.49, 41.58, 32.38, 33.44, 37.43, 34.29, 36.75, 39.26, 34.32, 38.29, 34.61, 31.61, 32.89, 37.06, 39.41, 37.59, 32.11, 36.53, 36.17, 36.64, 32.99, 38.37, 35.90, 36.48, 1:46.96, 33.97, 33.57, 36.20, 34.77, 35.45, 36.57, 34.97, 35.77, 39.88, 37.07, 37.82, 36.51, 31.39, 32.39, 38.67, 44.84, 40.04, 34.55, 33.30, 36.72, 34.96, 31.61, 31.98, 34.55, 36.44, 35.12, 42.22, 41.57, 31.26, 40.89, 34.41, 28.89, 36.16, 29.99, 38.21, 34.45, 36.43, 34.73, 36.04, 33.21, 35.92, 36.18, 39.95, 34.43, 40.90, 35.38, 31.98, 40.32, 33.96, 34.36, 36.45, 34.91, 35.80, 39.14, 35.91, 34.05, 29.32, 33.82, 34.80, 34.29, 43.43, 44.22, 28.90, 32.21, 35.48, 29.82, 37.28, 39.30, 33.83, 39.12, 30.93, 35.40, 36.37, 34.79, 36.50, 37.71, 36.15, 37.14, 33.41, 36.94, 35.78, 34.91, 41.20, 39.20, 37.56, 39.25, 35.74, 31.68, 34.01, 33.55, 39.34, 32.09, 40.76, 32.57, 42.73, 42.87, 32.41, 38.91, 37.83, 39.21, 34.94, 36.41, 38.07, 34.35, 37.83, 47.92, 31.43, 36.91, 36.27, 34.15, 34.76, 27.76, 40.60, 35.22, 35.72, 35.02, 29.25, 34.78, 30.80, 31.57, 31.54, 33.87, 37.54, 32.24, 1:16.47, 37.75, 33.77, 28.68, 33.64, 33.08, 37.02, 31.48, 34.97, 39.22, 34.52, 37.73, 35.27, 43.31, 38.42, 31.82, 37.80, 37.15, 34.65, 27.42, 35.10, 35.62, 35.66, 42.79, 47.35, 33.53, 41.87, 32.41, 34.55, 35.43, 35.74, 37.32, 39.69, 34.44, 30.10, 37.17, 32.67, 38.05, 37.55, 34.56, 36.31, 52.43, 32.79, 32.98, 34.73, 36.51, 30.29, 35.79, 38.36, 35.15, 36.86, 37.82, 33.90, 30.43, 34.94, 35.32, 36.69, 31.11, 33.51, 31.67, 35.31, 30.35, 34.89, 33.12, 36.07, 32.80, 37.28, 38.60, 36.01, 36.62, 34.29, 37.27, 32.65, 39.76, 36.06, 39.39, 32.10, 31.97, 35.71, 36.25, 33.25, 30.64, 35.19, 28.98, 29.72, 31.34, 31.00, 34.63, 30.09, 32.50, 36.09, 30.00, 32.91, 35.45, 30.99, 36.41, 39.90, 34.51, 34.67, 33.96, 39.28, 30.48, 34.53, 33.26, 32.37, 38.40, 35.36, 31.93, 31.52, 32.20, 38.77, 35.26, 33.18, 36.50, 32.18, 30.31, 33.24, 32.62, 35.56, 34.29, 34.20, 36.00, 37.82, 31.32, 41.12, 29.34, 35.74, 34.73, 36.23, 32.58, 28.94, 30.48, 32.77, 31.53, 38.53, 34.91, 33.54, 36.68, 40.44, 42.06, 34.75, 31.55, 30.82, 37.06, 38.99, 37.42, 43.26, 38.24, 34.19, 35.25, 29.62, 35.82, 37.71, 43.43, 29.79, 38.91, 34.85, 34.34, 31.31, 34.54, 40.09, 31.66, 36.01, 37.68, 34.33, 32.81, 31.93, 30.65, 35.11, 30.84, 30.74+, 32.14, 37.12, 33.96, 38.42, 47.30, 36.04, 32.37, 34.51, 30.04, 39.99, 36.29, 37.17, 40.19, 37.95, 30.65, 42.95, 30.80, 34.11, 37.60, 39.72, 30.52, 34.83, 29.57, 35.35, 40.61, 34.46, 38.01, 33.32, 37.40, 41.50, 38.63, 40.75, 39.01, 31.72, 35.77, 35.75, 32.58, 40.15, 33.08, 39.90, 34.71, 31.21, 28.23, 31.55, 36.63, 35.66, 35.45, 40.07, 37.51, 32.52, 39.44, 33.71, 40.77, 32.56, 36.07, 33.51, 34.03, 49.54, 33.76, 33.34, 36.03, 38.72, 33.35, 32.64, 32.22, 37.93, 34.60, 39.67, 35.92, 33.62, 30.06, 40.22, 33.79, 30.80, 31.59, 39.29, 34.86, 37.83, 29.34, 38.71, 35.44, 39.76, 31.43, 36.24, 33.80, 39.74, 39.02, 38.35, 37.78, 32.62, 35.46, 35.26, 34.74, 47.33, 35.71, 39.21, 32.89, 32.65, 36.49, 49.97, 41.73, 41.30, 37.74, 37.22, 40.09, 36.30, 32.84, 37.60, 42.31, 37.25, 35.10, 31.62, 39.85, 37.03, 39.80, 36.30, 38.63, 37.89, 40.02, 34.88, 39.98, 40.75, 39.38, 40.87, 33.86, 35.82, 33.71, 26.33, 40.40, 31.73, 34.36, 33.62, 30.79, 35.03, 42.72, 35.91, 32.82, 34.99, 33.83, 25.75, DNF(33.85), 36.40, 49.22, 38.62, 37.90, 37.53, 32.25, 32.91, 40.72, 34.10, 33.00, 43.65, 32.84, 38.27, 35.43, 32.62, 35.95, 35.73, 42.70, 35.22, 2:20.52, 36.54, 35.73, 31.34, 31.45, 36.58, 32.12, 32.75, 35.68, 40.03, 32.72, 34.21, 34.73, 39.10, 38.03, 42.16, 42.77, 40.76, 32.69, 33.96, 37.81, 34.89, 29.68, 37.59, 35.43, 30.42, 39.32, 27.42, 30.89, 39.63, 32.65, 30.49, 34.69, 38.70, 34.23, 35.79, 30.66, 31.86, 38.97, 38.62, 38.58, 33.39, 37.13, 43.32, 36.63, 43.15, 32.62, 39.15, 46.91, 32.52, 38.96, 36.15, 38.19, 29.83, 36.99, 40.97, 32.39, 37.80, 39.76, 33.11, 30.23, 37.28, 37.47, 33.06, 35.40, 33.02, 32.68, 32.91, 31.66, 32.49, 33.41, 43.63, 41.25, 37.96, 38.79, 38.91, 38.07, 37.64, 33.20, 34.51, 47.89, 41.91, 35.16, 39.01, 37.74, 35.73, 40.63, 43.97, 35.16, 39.51, 41.02, 49.93, 34.90, 35.48, 40.63, 32.00, 35.13, 45.86, 34.74, 30.97, 35.02, 37.69, 37.25, 38.25, 32.95, 33.51, 33.54, 35.29, 45.99, 36.20, 34.60, 36.72, 36.83, 32.13, 32.67, 35.87, 28.08, 43.73, 41.82, 33.22, 28.63, 33.56, 37.05, 35.14, 37.48, 53.91, 35.68, 40.66, 31.73, 34.44, 38.69, 40.03, 32.52, 38.30, 41.89, 39.72, 33.63, 35.97, 37.75, 35.60, 36.56, 35.26, 41.46, 35.67, 38.76, 37.27, 37.28, 36.60, 30.67, 35.72, 33.17, 36.75, 35.15, 39.67, 40.69, 45.35, 30.94, 37.90, 40.68, 32.05, 37.92, 39.59, 38.72, 33.30, 46.09, 35.18, 36.50, 36.12, 38.26, 36.99, 39.80, 34.04, 42.09, 42.55, 42.18, 34.68, 38.89, 34.91, 38.49, 38.74, 30.97, 34.22, 33.41, 29.22, 36.20, 38.02, 37.62, 36.89, 34.27, 35.12, 37.54, 37.95, 44.61, 30.93, 40.55, 36.74, 35.12, 38.51, 3:28.12, 34.30, 43.42, 39.90, 46.81, 40.64, 43.78, 39.18, 34.43, 37.17, 38.62, 38.31, 38.57, 30.61, 38.40, 30.42, 36.65, 37.21, 41.07, 31.80, 32.11, 38.56, 35.06, 31.37, 37.47, 38.25, 38.18, 37.67, 31.57, 52.30, 35.60, 34.68, 45.65, 37.77, 38.10, 38.28, 37.45, 30.26, 44.60, 33.53, 35.11, 39.23, 33.46, 35.35, 38.72, 44.45, 30.79, 32.78, 41.77, 32.93, 35.63, 39.77, 36.89, 33.24, 32.17, 44.91, 2:43.39, 33.54, 39.83, 36.79, 38.77, 34.20, 38.22, 41.47, 36.56, 39.21, 38.90, 37.02, 36.53, 36.36, 43.68, 34.71, 42.13, 36.25, 29.27, 37.66, 32.89, 37.61, 41.33, 35.75, 33.35, 39.25, 35.89, 44.58, 36.85, 38.23, 34.99, 37.06, 40.83, 38.10, 37.98, 34.83, 37.24, 40.65, 37.04, 39.79, 37.41, 30.65, 35.97, 37.52, 37.15, 36.91, 35.99, 36.97, 33.69, 32.79, 29.38, 37.57, 37.52, 30.46, 38.62, 38.19, 41.45, 37.02, 40.30, 38.45, 36.69, 34.60, 36.88, 34.69, 35.47, 33.43, 35.23, 42.07, 35.59, 32.71, 40.02, 32.45, 1:33.50, 34.88, 43.17, 32.88, 40.31, 30.32, 31.42, 29.79, 36.84, 38.14, 30.79, 35.57, 37.65, 35.34, 36.14, 37.47, 39.02, 41.80, 31.17, 39.54, 32.77, 33.70, 43.26, 36.16, 40.24, 31.25, 36.10, 34.90, 36.34, 37.88, 30.99, 36.00, 33.14, 33.54, 39.88, 30.40, 37.31, 38.94, 31.27, 40.63, 40.17, 41.46, 35.94, 33.01, 34.97, 32.97, 28.83, 35.06, 34.92, 31.56, 41.42, 31.32, 39.03, 40.98, 33.24, 35.84, 37.64, 33.11, 35.69, 40.92, 37.90, 37.47, 40.48, 38.38, 39.88


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 9, 2014)

5x5 average 2:00.54 Damn it! Almost sub 2!

(1:49.90) PB
2:02.89
(2:25.xx) Worst solve of the month...
2:01.65 Would have been sub 2 but I stuffed up PLL big time
1:57.07


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 9, 2014)

4x4 new best average of 5: 56.82 and 12: 59.97

times (reset):
56.94, 51.33, 1:01.29, 56.80, 1:09.68, 57.65, 53.35, 59.48, 53.05, 1:02.49, 1:08.99, 1:13.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 51.33
worst time: 1:13.70

current avg5: 1:03.65 (σ = 3.97)
best avg5: 56.82 (σ = 2.57)

current avg12: 59.97 (σ = 5.48)
best avg12: 59.97 (σ = 5.48)

session avg: 59.97 (σ = 5.48)
session mean: 1:00.39


----------



## ottozing (Mar 9, 2014)

yolo method

6.774 B U2 R' B' U' R2 D2 F' U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 

x2 D2' R' D F' L U L' D (Xcross)
y' R U' R2' U R (F2L-1)
U2 y' R' U R (F2L-2)
R' F2 L F L' F R (OLL)
y' x R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' (F2L-3)
R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 (PLL)


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 9, 2014)

ottozing said:


> yolo method
> 
> 6.774 B U2 R' B' U' R2 D2 F' U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 U2
> 
> ...



What is the yolo method?


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 9, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> What is the yolo method?



not really a method, just that he did the OLL first before the final pair


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 9, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> not really a method, just that he did the OLL first before the final pair



But then wouldn't you mess up the OLL?


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 9, 2014)

ottozing said:


> yolo method
> 
> 6.774 B U2 R' B' U' R2 D2 F' U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 U2
> 
> ...



lol
I thought about this earlier, inserting an E edge, orienting, and the one CLS case, then finish PLL.

I have no real accomplishment except I'm calling myself sub 20 now.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 9, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> But then wouldn't you mess up the OLL?



No, because he did F2L-4 while preserving the OLL


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 9, 2014)

ottozing said:


> yolo method
> 
> 6.774 B U2 R' B' U' R2 D2 F' U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 U2
> 
> ...



Why don't I ever get scrambles like this?!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 9, 2014)

Went on a brief 3x3 hot streak.

(12.62), 13.22, 13.95, 14.89, 13.48, 13.97, 13.34, (16.11), 15.14, 13.66, 15.05, 12.79 = *13.95* avg12 PB

I say it's a hot streak because sometimes I'll have an avg5 with a 16 as the _best_ time.

Still don't have a sub-13 avg5 tho


----------



## ottozing (Mar 9, 2014)

Average of 5: 34.218
1. 32.921 D' B D' u' L U R2 U L F2 L' R2 F2 r f L B' L' r U2 D2 L2 U B' L' B f' D2 r2 U f D2 f L' U' F' U2 f' R F' 
2. 32.596 U2 R' u' F2 f2 D2 F' u f' B u f D B' F' r' L B' f L2 r D2 U r' D2 f2 R f' F2 L' R' B' r L R2 B' R U L' F2 
3. (31.944) B2 f F r2 D L U' r2 F2 R U L u' U2 F' U2 r' U' R' L2 U L2 f F r2 D' R U2 r2 f2 u D F' r f2 B R' f L D2 
4. (39.816) D R U2 D' L2 B F D2 U R r U2 L' r' D2 B' D' R2 u2 D f L' f2 R U2 R2 U' L' R u2 D' R u f2 U F f' B' u' f' 
5. 37.138 R2 F2 U2 u' F f B2 L2 R f L2 F2 B2 r' U2 u B2 U D' r2 f2 L U B f u R r B2 L' F' u2 D' L' r' R2 D2 u f2 L' 

Part of a 36.828 avg12


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 9, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 23.08 on cam  ytuwr
> 
> edit: crap, I don't think the cube wasn't solved when I scrambled... whatever, still uwr imo
> 
> scramble: D F Uw L' B' F U Rw L' U2 D R2 D F' R2 D' B' L Fw2 Rw' L2 B2 Rw2 B' R2 F D L2 B' D B2 D B Rw L Uw' B' Fw2 F2 Uw'



Video:


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 9, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

ACC: 3 second skewb solve... everything but layer skip.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 9, 2014)

2x2 tied PBs. 1.72 avg100 and 1.63 avg50 -_-


----------



## kcl (Mar 9, 2014)

Finally retired my main weilong.. It just sucks a bit too much. Switched to my black one for now.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> 84. 10.52 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F L' U2 B F2 D R' U L2 F2 U'
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> F U L B2 D R' D // Cross (7/7)
> ...



If you do M moves with your right hand, like me, why don't you use M' U' M U2 M' U' M?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 9, 2014)

Tied PB

Average of 12: 8.444
1. 7.211 U2 D' F L' F' L2 B' R B' U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 
2. (14.397) B U F2 R' U F D' F' U' B' U2 R D2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 R' U2 
3. 7.926 F L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 R B' F' R B2 F U F2 L U R2 
4. 7.535 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B F U' L' B' D' B D R2 D2 
5. 9.567 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R F' D U2 F2 D2 U R D2 
6. 8.748 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L F U2 L' R2 U R' F L' U 
7. (7.143) U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F' D F D' L R' D' R2 F2 U2 
8. 9.737 L2 F2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 F L2 U' B' U' R F U2 L' R2 B2 U2 
9. 7.730 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F' U R D2 U' R' F U B2 R 
10. 8.165 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F D' B L B' 
11. 9.182 B2 L B2 F2 R U2 L' D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B L' F2 D R U F L2 
12. 8.636 D2 R2 U L' F' B2 R' D' B L' D2 L2 U2 F U2 F R2 F' D2 B' 

so many tied pbs tonight..... part of an 8.991 avg50


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 9, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Why don't I ever get scrambles like this?!


How much do you solve?

9.25 Sune PLL skip. 0.01 from pb.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> If you do M moves with your right hand, like me, why don't you use M' U' M U2 M' U' M?


Because M' U M U2' M' U M is faster for me. Otherwise, there's too many U's for my left hand to do and having to constantly move my fingers back to their original position slows me down. I also prefer M2 U M U2' M' U M2 to the other U perm (M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2)... but that's because I do M2s as R' r M'. Doing clockwise U moves after double flick M2s isn't easy, but if there aren't any (like in M' U M U2' M' U M) then I find them faster.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 9, 2014)

13.79 OH Single. 
Sub what I average Two handed. Not a particularly lucky solve just good look ahead and an easy 2GLL I knew. it was R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R'. I should learn so more cases.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 9, 2014)

My 8 year old niece got her 1st sub minute this morning and has since got her PB down to 42s using beginner's method. Her finger technique is awful but she'll overtake me soon.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 9, 2014)

Roux 
Average of 5: 10.60

1. 09.60 R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L D' U' L2 U' B' F' U L R2 
2. 13.54 L U2 L2 D' R F D R L D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 
3. 10.06 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 U F2 L' B' F D' F' D' R2 B' U R 
4. 10.63 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 U R2 B2 D' R B D2 U B L' F L2 U F2 
5. 11.11 U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 U' L' D' B2 L D R U' F L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 9, 2014)

15 Puzzle PBs
Average of 50: 7.382
Average of 100: 7.587
I've been sub 8 for a while, but I haven't managed to keep it up for 100 solves.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 9, 2014)

It's 1:25am, but yay OH PBs 

number of times: 126/126
best time: 15.50
worst time: 46.28

current avg5: 26.70 (σ = 1.94)
best avg5: 21.62 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 27.53 (σ = 3.98)
best avg12: 22.72 (σ = 2.91)

current avg50: 26.93 (σ = 4.01)
best avg50: 24.31 (σ = 3.07)

current avg100: 25.78 (σ = 3.55)
best avg100: *25.13* (σ = 3.28) PB

session avg: 25.67 (σ = 3.34)
session mean: 25.94



Spoiler: Times



25.09, 27.91, 34.22, 25.77, *21.81, 23.88, 23.43, 25.86, 21.78, 28.80, 22.53, 32.00, 25.36, 22.75, 24.18, 30.50, 26.43, 25.50, (15.50), 25.36, 30.80, 26.86, 19.88, 19.36, 24.81, 28.56, 24.81, 23.94, 22.11, 29.86, 21.90, 25.44, 22.46, 28.72, 25.19, (18.68), 25.08, 21.80, 22.56, 21.47, 23.93, 20.84, 20.68, 28.38, (35.31), 30.56, 28.55, 20.53, 29.27, (16.90), 24.08, 22.65, (19.27), 25.43, 24.00, 23.55, 25.03, (16.71), 25.71, 25.93, 24.72, 31.13, 20.25, 22.58, 26.90, 28.40, 23.93, 32.36, 24.72, 23.41, 25.68, 24.84, 25.88, 24.31, 32.41, 23.34, 23.53, 22.66, 32.50, 21.78, 20.19, 26.50, 23.46, 22.36, 24.55, (32.72), (33.55), (37.27), 22.43, 28.05, 26.72, 25.61, 30.53, 26.34, 21.88, 21.56, 21.81, 30.72, 25.16, 30.19, (36.71), 22.90, 29.11, 21.46*, 46.28, 32.16, 25.58, 28.53, 26.83, 26.78, 31.02, 28.71, 21.46, 23.91, 23.75, 25.59, 30.28, 35.13, 22.80, 41.36, 25.43, 26.21, 25.05, 28.83, 22.65, 32.27



After switching to left hand only like a month ago.


----------



## mrtomas (Mar 9, 2014)

Average of 12: 6.80
1. 6.75 L' U' R' L' B R' B' L R' L' U' B' R' U' B 
2. (4.50) R' B R' B' R' U' L' R' B' L B U' B R U 
3. 6.83 R' U B U' L U' L' U' L U R' B L' R' U 
4. 5.20 B U' B L' B' R' L U B L R U' L' B R' 
5. 7.28 L U B' L' R' U L' U' L U R' U R' U' R' 
6. (12.70) U' B' L' U B' R' B U R' B L' U' R' B R' 
7. 8.64 U' B' L' B' U B' U' R' B' U' B U' R' U' B' 
8. 6.56 B R B' U' L U L' U L' B L R B L' U' 
9. 7.94 B' L B' R L U' R' U' B' R' L B' L' U B 
10. 7.39 R' L' U R B' R' L U' B' R L' U' R' U L 
11. 4.68 U' R U' R U' L U L' B' L' U R L B L 
12. 6.76 U' R U B' U L R L R' U L B U' R B' 
PB! and first sub7 avg. skewb


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 9, 2014)

21.15 OH mean of 100. I can't seem to keep sub 21 for more than 12 solves.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 9, 2014)

4x4 PB - 45.61 double parity 
U' Fw U2 Fw L2 Uw' L2 R' Fw2 U' D2 Fw2 B' U' Rw2 U2 R2 Rw' F' U' R2 Uw' Rw B Uw' L B Rw U D2 L' Rw F' B2 U2 L2 B2 Fw U Fw
3 cross edges were already made….


----------



## EMI (Mar 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 21.15 OH mean of 100. I can't seem to keep sub 21 for more than 12 solves.



Still I think your sig is wrong, it says 29 avg12 and 21 avg100


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2014)

36.47, 37.22, 35.14, (34.18), (46.65) = *36.28* 4x4 avg5 on video

Was really stressed on the last one 



Spoiler



Average of 5: 36.28
1. (42.77) D' U B D L D2 L' r2 f2 F2 U2 B' r2 F u' F2 D2 U' F2 R' r' U' u' r2 F2 r' f2 u L' u' B2 r' u' L2 U' f L B' F2 R2
2. 36.47 R f' F' B2 D2 F' f u2 D L2 D2 F' u2 F B r U f U2 L2 R B D f' R2 L f2 R L u2 f' r D r2 R u' D R2 f2 u2
3. 37.22 D' u2 F2 D' F' u' L u F' B f' U B f' u2 r U' f' D2 B L2 F L' R2 u2 L' D2 L' U' B2 F2 r2 R B' R2 F B L r' B
4. 35.14 u' B D u2 B2 F2 R2 u R' F' R' D f' L2 F2 R' U2 f B' F' r U2 R2 D f' F r2 f' R' U' u2 f L2 F' f' u2 f2 L2 D2 B'
5. (34.18) r' u F B2 U f2 F2 L2 D' r' L' U2 u2 D' R2 U2 D B r' R2 L' B' F U2 r f r U' u R u f' D2 F R F2 L F B D'


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2014)

Skewb on video:

Average of 12: 6.37
1. 5.70 R' B R' B L' R' L' R U' L U' L
2. 7.61 R' B R L' R B R L B U' R L'
3. 6.00 R L' U' B' U' L U R U' B' R L
4. 6.17 B' R' L R' U L' U R B U B' R'
5. 6.03 B' L' R L R L R U L' R' B R'
6. (5.13) L' B' R' B L' B' L R' U R B U
7. 5.43 B L R' L B' L' U' B' U' R U' R'
8. 7.17 B U' B U' L B L' R' L' U L' U'
9. (8.34) R' U' L U' R' L B' U' R' U' L U'
10. 6.56 R B U B' L R' L U' L U' R' L
11. 6.49 R' L U' R' B U' L' B L' B' U' R'
12. 6.58 L' R' L U B' L R' B R U B U' 

I'm pretty sure I did the last scramble wrong though.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2014)

16. 11.08 R2 U' B2 L2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R' F' D' B R' F' U' L' U B2
WV, predicted PLL skip (didn't predict the AUF skip). Can't reconstruct  I've done at least 5 solves faster than this, but this is still one of my fastest solves.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> 16. 11.08 R2 U' B2 L2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R' F' D' B R' F' U' L' U B2
> WV, predicted PLL skip (didn't predict the AUF skip). Can't reconstruct  I've done at least 5 solves faster than this, but this is still one of my fastest solves.



Nice. Great to see more UK cubers on the road to sub-10!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 9, 2014)

Average of 25: 9.96
1. 9.44 L D' B U2 D' L U' B U' L' B D2 B' F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 R U' 
2. (12.62) B2 R D' F U2 F D2 U' B' R' F' L' R' D2 U' L2 R U' L' F U2 F2 U2 L U 
3. 8.32 L' D' L2 F2 L' R' F' L2 B' U2 B2 U' R' F' U' D2 F2 B' R D R D R' F L' 
4. 8.82 B R' B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R' D R2 B2 U D' L D R F2 D' F2 D2 U2 
5. (7.86) B2 U L' D R2 U' F D2 L2 F2 L' R F' B2 L2 B' R L2 F2 D2 L' F' U' L R 
6. 9.66 R2 U' F2 R L U2 L R' F2 B2 D' U F D F' B2 R D R2 L2 B' R' B' U2 F' 
7. 9.77 B' L D' B2 R' U2 R2 D L' D2 L' U F2 L2 F B2 R U' B F2 D F2 R2 B' F 
8. (7.95) B2 U2 B2 U2 R' F R2 U B U B' L' B L2 B2 L' R B2 L2 D' R' D' B F2 R 
9. 10.25 R' F' L' D U L2 B L F' R' U2 R2 L U D' F B R B D2 F2 D' L F' R' 
10. 11.43 D2 L' F D2 R' F2 R2 L' U D' R U2 F R F' D U2 R D B' U2 D2 B' U D2 
11. 10.86 L D R D' B2 D2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R U2 F2 D2 R' L B2 U2 L2 U L' R2 F2 D' 
12. 8.88 L D U2 B D' U' B2 R2 L D F D R2 L U' F' B' L2 R2 F2 U F U' D2 F' 
13. 8.85 L R' U' R D F' R2 B R2 F B' D' U2 R2 D U2 B U' R U F B L F U2 
14. 10.42 B' F' D2 F D2 R F' D R2 L2 F' U B2 F2 R' U' L2 F' L' U' R' B L2 F' R 
15. (12.52) F R2 F R L2 D' F U' D L2 B2 U' L' R' B U L2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 U' D L 
16. 10.97 F U B D F R2 B' F2 L2 B L B D' U2 B' L B2 U B L' B' L2 R B L2 
17. 10.01 B' R' F D B2 D2 R' D' R D' F' B' L' R F D' B D U' F D B2 D' U2 F2 
18. 10.17 L U' F2 B' L' D' U' F2 B2 U2 F' R D U R2 B2 L U' F2 R' F2 D2 R' D' L2 
19. 11.83 U L U R' F' U' R2 D2 F U' D R2 F' D2 B L R2 B D2 R' L' F' R2 U' B2 
20. 9.58 R' B' U2 R2 L2 F' B2 D2 U' L2 B U' L U2 D2 B2 F L' F R2 D L' R B L' 
21. 9.91 U2 L B' R2 F' L2 D' L D2 R' D' R2 D U' F2 R2 L2 B' F2 D B L' R2 B2 L' 
22. 9.74 L F R' B2 F2 L' R F2 B D L' D' U2 B' R2 B U' R2 L F2 U L U2 F2 B2 
23. 9.42 R2 D' L' D F2 B D' R F' R' D B2 R' L' B2 F' D' L R' D2 L' F' U R' L 
24. 9.43 D L' B' R' D' L B D2 F2 B D2 F' L R2 D R F' R' L2 D' L' F U' B D2 
25. 11.37 B2 L2 R' U L' F D' L' D2 U L' F L' F U B' D U L B' U2 R2 L' D2 R2 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 29/29
best time: 7.86
worst time: 12.64

current avg5: 11.37 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 8.81 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 10.42 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 9.38 (σ = 0.96)

current avg25: 10.21 (σ = 0.92)
best avg25: 9.96 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 10.14 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 10.16

Average of 25: 9.96 

pb avg 12 25 nice avg5 2 sub8 singles. 
1 oll skip and 1 pll skip don't remember on wich solves though


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Nice. Great to see more UK cubers on the road to sub-10!


ty. I do have one sub-10, with the same WV, but it was such an easy solve... 43 moves, no rotations. I won't be averaging sub-10 any time soon


----------



## kcl (Mar 9, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Average of 25: 9.96
> 1. 9.44 L D' B U2 D' L U' B U' L' B D2 B' F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 R U'
> 2. (12.62) B2 R D' F U2 F D2 U' B' R' F' L' R' D2 U' L2 R U' L' F U2 F2 U2 L U
> 3. 8.32 L' D' L2 F2 L' R' F' L2 B' U2 B2 U' R' F' U' D2 F2 B' R D R D R' F L'
> ...



Grrr
Ao12 beats mine by .05, ao25 is .06 slower tho


----------



## Julian (Mar 9, 2014)

8.68 ao5 



Spoiler



Average of 5: 8.68


1. 8.22 F' R2 D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 U L' R2 U L U R2 F D2


Spoiler



z2 R' F L U R
U' R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U R
y' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 y' R' U' R U R' U' R
R' F R U R' U F' U R
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U


2. 9.41 L2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L D2 B2 F D R' D2 R' B R' F2


Spoiler



y D2 F R E L' U2 L2
U2 y' L' U L
U y R U' R U R' U'
R2 U R' U2 R U R'
U2 R' U' F' U F R
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2


3. 8.34 U R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F D' L' D R D2 R' U2 B' F'


Spoiler



U' L U2 F' D F2 L2
y L' U L
U R U' R2 U R
U' y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R
R' U R U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U


4. 13.96 D F2 B U2 D F U F' B R' D2 B' R2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 L2 F D2 


5. 8.30 F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 L F2 L R' F2 D' B' U' L' D R' B2 U'


Spoiler



x2 F R D' R'
U' R U' R' U' L U L'
U' y R U' R'
L' U2 L2 U L'
U' L' U L U2 L' U L
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U2 D')


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2014)

122. 0.53 F R' F' R F'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 9, 2014)

Almost an 8
9.03 L2 U B2 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 B U' B' D2 R2


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 9, 2014)

3x3 PB avg100: *15.52*. I hope I can roll it :3

Ooh 2 solves later *15.48*

Aaand 2 solves later *15.42*

moar editz: 7 solves after that it's down to *15.40*.

7 solves after that: Hah wow it went from 15.43 to *15.37* with one solve.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 10, 2014)

Skewwwwwwb



Spoiler: Average of 100: 6.643



1. (3.854) R' L' U' B' U B' U' L' U B' L B U' L' B 
2. 6.787 R U' R' B' R' B' R B L U' L U' R U L 
3. 7.650 U' B U B R U' L B' U' R' B L' R' U B 
4. 5.786 L' B' L R' L' B U' L U L' B L R U' R' 
5. 7.212 U' B L B U L' B R B' L' B' L U' L R 
6. (3.110) L' R' L' R B R' L B' R B U' L' B' L R' 
7. 7.850 B R B U' L' R' L' U' R' L B' L' U' R U 
8. 7.837 R U' R' B' L B' L' R' U L' R' U L B' L' 
9. 6.009 L B' L U R' B' U' R U R L' B R' L R 
10. 7.515 L' R' L' B R U' R B' L R L B U' R L 
11. 5.226 U L B' L U R L' R' B U R' U' R L' R' 
12. 7.447 B' U R B' U' L' R U' L' U B' L' U R U' 
13. 6.615 B R L B' U L' U R' U R B' L' U' B' L 
14. 5.405 B L' R' L' B U L' R' U' B' U R' U' B' R 
15. 6.180 U' B' R L U' L' B R U R' L' U B' R B' 
16. 5.185 U L B' L R L B' R U R U L U' L' R 
17. 8.825 R U R B' U' B U' L B' L' B' U' B U R' 
18. 5.370 R L' U' B' U L U R B' U' R B' L B' L 
19. 6.700 R' U B L' B L R' L B' L' B' R B R' L 
20. (2.360) U L' U L' R L' R U' B' R L B L U B 
21. 6.571 R L' B R U B L R U' R' L B' U L U' 
22. 6.200 B' R' U R B R' U B R L R L R B' U 
23. (9.190) R L U R' U' B R' L' B' R L U L B' U 
24. 5.790 R B' L R' L U B R' U' R U B R U B' 
25. 6.551 L' R B L B' U L U' L' B U' L' U L B 
26. 6.512 L' B U' L' U' L' B R' B R' B U L B R' 
27. 5.867 R L U B' L' U' L' B' R' U R' B' U L' B' 
28. 5.449 U L' B' L' U L' R L R U' R' L' B L' R 
29. 5.404 U' R' L' U' R' L U' R' U' L' R U' L B U 
30. (9.299) L' U B L' B' L B' U B U' L R' U B R 
31. 5.940 R' L B' U B' R B R U' B R L R' L B 
32. 5.284 L' R U' L U' L U R' U' L R L R' U B 
33. 6.448 L R B L B U' B U' R' L' R B' L' B U' 
34. 7.685 B R' U' L R U R U' L' R' L' R' B L' R' 
35. 8.804 L R' U R U' R L' R U' R' U B' L' B L 
36. 6.135 L' U R U' R L' B R' B L' R U B U B' 
37. 8.565 U R U R U R B' U B' U' B L B L R 
38. 7.281 R L' B L' U' R L R U' R L' B L' R L 
39. 6.306 U' L U L B U L R U' B' L' B' L' U L' 
40. 6.008 B U' R' U R U R' U' B L B' U' B U L' 
41. 8.140 B L B' U' R B' U' L' R' L' B' U' B' L' B 
42. 5.789 L U B' U B R' B U' R L' B' L B' L U 
43. 6.699 B' L' B U' L B' U' R' U B U' B' L R' L 
44. 7.446 U' B R' L U R' L U L U' R U B L B 
45. 6.035 R' L' U L R' B U R U R' L R' L' U B 
46. 5.131 B R' U R L' B' R' B' L R L B L' B' U' 
47. 7.446 U' R U B' R' U' L U R' B' L R B U L 
48. 6.871 B U' L' B' U' B L' U' L R L' U' R' U' B' 
49. 6.140 L R' U L' U B' L' R' U' B' L R' B' L' B 
50. 5.412 L B L R' L' R' L U' L' U B R U B' L 
51. 6.864 U' L' R' U L' B' R L B L' B L' R B' R' 
52. 6.593 R U L' U' L B U' B U B L R' L B' R 
53. 6.186 R B U' B L' R L R' L U' R' B L' U L' 
54. 5.120 U' B U' R' B' U L U' B' R' B U L' B' U 
55. 7.934 L U' R L R' L' U B' R' L B' R U B L' 
56. 5.401 U' R' B' L' R' L B R U' R B R U R' U' 
57. 6.785 U' R' L B L B U L R' B L B U' B' R' 
58. 7.934 L' U' B' R' L R B' U' B' R B' L' U' L' B' 
59. 4.667 L R B' R' U' R U R L' B U' B R U L' 
60. 8.013 R L' U R' B' R U' B U B L' U' L' B L' 
61. 5.402 R' B' L' R B' L U L' R' L' R U L' U' B 
62. 6.994 U B' L' U' B R B' L B L' U' R' B L' R' 
63. 5.281 B U L B' R L' U' B R' L U R' B' R L 
64. 5.958 L' B L R' L R B L' U' R' B' R B' R' L 
65. 8.651 R B R' B' L' B' R' U' B' L U' R' L U L' 
66. 6.255 U' B U' R' B U L U L' U' B' R' L' R' U' 
67. 6.745 R B U L' R' U' L U' B' L' R U B' L' R 
68. 5.801 L R L' U' B' L' B' L' U R' U' L B' L U' 
69. (13.156) U' B R U L' R' L' U R' L U R' U' L' R 
70. 5.271 R B U' L' B' R' B' L' R' U' B L B' R' U 
71. 7.513 L' R L' B L' U' R U B R L' B U R' U 
72. 6.130 R' U' B' R L' R' U' B' L' U B' U' B' R L 
73. 7.601 U' R' B' L U L R B R B' L' U' B L' R' 
74. 6.290 U' R' L' U' B U R L' R' B' R' B R' B' L 
75. (3.285) R B R B R' B' L B' R U' R L U' B' U' 
76. 6.814 U' B L R' U L U R L R U L U' R' U' 
77. 7.840 B' L' R' L' U' B R' U' R' U' B L U' L' R 
78. 6.992 R' U' R B' R U B' R' U' B R U B R U 
79. 6.699 U L' R B R L R B' U B R' B' R L U 
80. 8.866 B' U' R' L U R' B' R B' L B' U' B' L' U' 
81. 7.595 R' U B L R U B' U' B' R' B' U B U L' 
82. 6.615 U' L' R' L B L U B' L' U' L B' L' B U 
83. 6.704 R' L B L' R B U' L B' U B' U' B L' B 
84. 6.740 L B R' L' B U' L' U' B' L' R L' R B' R' 
85. 8.038 B' R U L R U' B R B' U' L U R' B' L 
86. 8.749 U' B L' B' L' B U' R B' U B' R' L R' U' 
87. 7.254 U R' L' U' B R' U' R' U' R' U' L' U B' R 
88. (12.821) L R' L' B L R' U R L' R U B L R' U 
89. 7.840 U B U' L' U R B L B R B R' U' R U 
90. 5.289 L' R' U' B U R L' R B' U R L R U L 
91. 7.631 L' U B' R' B' L' B R B U' L' B' U R B 
92. 7.182 U L U R' L R' B R L' U L' B U R U' 
93. (9.900) L B L' B R B' R' L' R L' U' B R L U' 
94. 6.448 B' L' R' U' L R B' R U B U' L' B' L' B 
95. 7.164 L' U R' L' B L U L' U B L' U' L R L' 
96. 4.921 R' L' U B' U' L B U' R' U R L' B R U 
97. 6.971 U' R L R' U' R L' B L' U' R' L B U' R' 
98. (3.430) U L' B' L' R L R U' R B' R U L' U' L 
99. 5.761 L R B' U B' U L U R' L' B R' L R' B 
100. 4.829 U' R B L' B' L' U B R' L B' L' R U B



Still no sub 6 avg12 -_-


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 10, 2014)

First ever sub-20 average of 5. WOO

47. 19.80 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L D L2 B' F2 R L' F2 U L2 B F' U
48. 21.46 U R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L B L2 F' D2 R L B' U' F' U'
49. (22.89) U' B2 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L B' F2 R2 U2 B U R B' F L
50. (16.75) F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R D' R L F2 D R' D F2 U
51. 17.15 D L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F' D R F' L' D B' L' D2 F U'

Average: 19.47

I know it's not fast at all when compared to most of you, but it's fantastic for me.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Grrr
> Ao12 beats mine by .05, ao25 is .06 slower tho



Wait for it ;D


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 10, 2014)

9.84 fullstep OH single, not even NR :tu
1.54 2x2 lol single


----------



## EMI (Mar 10, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 9.84 fullstep OH single, not even NR :tu



Officialy I guess? If so, grats


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 10, 2014)

EMI said:


> Officialy I guess? If so, grats



Yes and thanks


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 10, 2014)

36.47, 38.66, (45.93), (33.02), 41.87 = 39.00


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 5: 39.00
1. 36.47 F2 f2 B' u2 R L2 U2 B u2 U B2 u2 U2 B L R U2 F2 r f' F u U' f2 U f' B' F' u' D2 F2 u2 R2 U B2 R F2 u2 B u2 
2. 38.66 r' L F' u f2 L2 u2 f' B L2 r' B2 u' B' r2 u U F' f' r2 B r B' U' f2 L' R2 B L U' B' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L F B' r2 
3. (45.93) F f R2 L r D' u f2 L2 F' f2 u R2 F L' r' u' f U' L2 F r2 U f2 D U' f D R B' U2 D R2 u' U2 B' r' u B2 U2 
4. (33.02) B2 R F U' B' U D' u L' U' r2 F' u' F2 B2 R2 D' L' F' D2 u F2 r2 D2 u' U' F' R r' u2 U' f2 D' r' u' B r' u r' U' 
5. 41.87 f B U2 f D2 F r u2 r2 B f2 L r' R B' r R2 F2 r2 R' U2 L2 r' u2 U' L' F B u F r2 U2 D2 f2 B' u2 B2 F L F


i got a pb yall.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2014)

3x3 PB sub-9!!!

1. 8.92 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 B U2 F R' D' U L' B' D L U' L U 

z2
D' R' F L x U R' [D' U']
x' R U' R' U' y R' U R 
U L' U2 L U' L' U L
U R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 R [could've done l' U' L U' L' U2 L, noob me]
M2 U M U2 M' U M2

48/8.92 = approx. 5.3 tps not bad

also got 13.33 pb avg12 but my comp crashed so lost the times and scrambles, so I guess I'll just have to sub that tomorrow.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 10, 2014)

BigGreen said:


> 36.47, 38.66, (45.93), (33.02), 41.87 = 39.00
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scrambles
> ...



Wtf is this k4????


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 10, 2014)

39.51 4x4 Single <3


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 10, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> 39.51 4x4 Single <3



Nice one! 

(you're making me want to practise again... >.<)


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 10, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Wtf is this k4????



sure is.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> (you're making me want to practise again... >.<)



gogogo


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 10, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> 3x3 PB sub-9!!!
> 
> 1. 8.92





vgj!


----------



## EMI (Mar 10, 2014)

Square-1 Average :3 13.90
11.50, 13.44, (19.28), 11.54, (10.19), 12.43, 17.76, 16.57+, 14.78, 11.97, 14.02, 14.98
Click


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 10, 2014)

4x4:49.02


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 10, 2014)

4.33, 3.54, 4.16, 6.02, 3.46, 5.00, (2.50), 3.69, 2.61, 2.91, (6.05), 4.15= 3.99
Switchtile 3x3


----------



## kcl (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sure what my PB ao100 was but I'm pretty sure it's this

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-10
solves/total: 113/113

single
best: 1.23
worst: 5.17

mean of 3
current: 3.35 (σ = 1.22)
best: 1.71 (σ = 0.26)

avg of 5
current: 3.15 (σ = 0.56)
best: 1.91 (σ = 0.09) Also pretty solid

avg of 12
current: 2.64 (σ = 0.51)
best: 2.29 (σ = 0.31) Not PB but pretty solid

avg of 50
current: 2.72 (σ = 0.39)
best: 2.67 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 100
current: 2.70 (σ = 0.42)
best: 2.69 (σ = 0.39) PB?

Average: 2.72 (σ = 0.42)
Mean: 2.74



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 2.77 R' F' U F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 
2. 3.40 F R2 F U' R' F U' R F' U' 
3. 4.09 R' F' R2 F U' R' U F2 U2 
4. 2.44 F2 R' F2 U R' U F R F' R2 
5. 2.49 F2 R2 F U F U R' F' U' 
6. 2.15 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U F R U' 
7. 2.62 U F R F R' U F2 R U' 
8. 2.95 F U R2 U F U' F R' U 
9. 2.62 R' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' 
10. 1.75 U R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' F U 
11. 5.17+ F2 R F' R F U F R2 U 
12. 3.07 F2 U F R2 F2 U2 F' U R' 
13. 2.84 F2 R2 U F' U' F2 U F' U' 
14. 3.48 U' F U' F2 U' R F R' U 
15. 2.77 R' F' U2 F R' U2 R F' R2 
16. 1.66 R2 F2 U2 R F U' F R U' 
17. 2.47 R U' F U2 F' U' R2 U R' F 
18. 2.87 F R F R2 F R' U' F2 U' 
19. 1.51 U' R2 U' F R2 F2 U R' U 
20. 4.05 R U' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 
21. 2.70 U R2 F' R U2 R' F2 R U' 
22. 2.54 R F2 R' U' R F2 U' R2 U2 
23. 2.34 F R F2 U' F R U' F R U' 
24. 3.79 R U2 F' U2 R2 F' U R' U2 
25. 2.12 F R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' 
26. 2.77 R2 F R U2 R U' F R U' 
27. 2.67 R' F U2 F U F' R' U2 R' 
28. 2.79 F R2 F' U' F R2 U' F' U2 
29. 2.59 F2 U F2 U' R U' F U2 F 
30. 2.36 U2 F2 U' F R F2 U' R2 U2 
31. 3.19 U2 F' R U2 F2 R F R' U' 
32. 3.01 R2 U F' R' F U F' U2 R 
33. 2.83 R F' R2 U F R2 F2 R2 U' 
34. 3.35 R2 F R' U' F' R U' R' U' 
35. 3.05 R U' R' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' 
36. 2.81 R' U F U R U R' F2 U' 
37. 2.69 U R2 U' F' U' F' R F' R 
38. 2.61 R' F R' U F2 R' F' R2 F' U 
39. 3.40 U' F' R F R U' F2 R' U' 
40. 2.65 U R2 F U R' U2 F U R' 
41. 2.86 U' F' R' U F' R2 U R' U 
42. 2.69 R F2 R' U2 R F' R F U' 
43. 2.35 R' F R2 U2 F R' U' F' U' 
44. 2.71 R U R2 U F' U F R2 U2 
45. 3.25 F2 U F2 R F' U' F R' F' 
46. 2.18 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' F U' 
47. 2.48 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U 
48. 2.65 U' R2 U' F' U R U2 R2 F2 
49. 3.61 F2 U F2 U2 R' U' F R U 
50. 1.40 U' F2 U F' R U F' R' U' 
51. 1.85 R' U R' U F' R' U' F' U 
52. 1.87 R' U R2 F' R' F U2 F R2 U' 
53. 2.26 U R F2 U' R U' R U' F 
54. 2.02 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F U' F2 
55. 2.62 U F R2 U' F' U' F U2 R2 U' 
56. 2.67 R2 F2 U R2 U R' U' F U2 
57. 2.30 F' R' F2 U R' F' R' F2 R2 
58. 4.61 U2 F' R' U' F R' U' F R' 
59. 2.55 R U' R' U2 R' F U2 R' U' 
60. 2.17 F' R U' F' R F' R2 F2 R' U' 
61. 2.78 U2 F R' U R' U2 R U2 R' 
62. 3.32 R F U' F' R2 F R' F U' 
63. 2.70 R2 F2 U F' R2 F U' F U2 
64. 2.81 F2 U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R 
65. 3.57 F2 U F' U F2 U' F R2 U2 
66. 2.48 R2 U' F2 U F' U R' U' R 
67. 3.07 F' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' 
68. 2.71 F2 R U R' U R2 F R U2 
69. 2.34 R U2 R U F2 R2 U F' R2 
70. 2.47 U2 F2 R2 F' U F' U R2 F2 
71. 2.87 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
72. 2.38 F' R' U F2 R2 F' U F R2 
73. 3.11 U' F U F2 R U2 R2 U' F2 
74. 2.32 R2 U' R F2 U R' U2 F' U' 
75. 3.75 U2 R F2 R F2 U' R U R U' 
76. 3.03 R2 U2 R' F2 R F U2 F R2 U2 
77. 2.63 U R F2 R F' U R U2 R' U' 
78. 3.22 F U R2 U R' U R' F2 R2 
79. 2.78 F U' F2 U R2 U R' F2 U' 
80. 2.10 R2 F2 R' U R2 U R' F R U2 
81. 3.57 R U2 R' F U R' U2 F' R 
82. 2.26 R U' R2 U F' R2 F' R2 F 
83. 2.80 R' U F' U' R2 F U F2 R U 
84. 2.75 R F' U2 F U' F R2 U2 F2 
85. 2.54 U' F' R2 U R F2 R F' U' 
86. 2.37 F2 U R' U2 R' F2 U F2 U2 
87. 3.19 R F2 R F U R2 F' U' R2 
88. 3.52 F' R2 U F' R2 F R2 U2 F' 
89. 2.28 F' U F U' F R2 F R2 U 
90. 3.05 U2 R U' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
91. 2.55 U' F' R U F2 R2 U F' U 
92. 2.04 F U F U F U2 R2 F' U' 
93. 3.11 R F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
94. 2.39 U' R' U F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' 
95. 2.62 R F2 U R U' F2 R F' U 
96. 3.26 R F U' R' F2 R' U2 R' F' 
97. 2.98 U' R U F' R2 U2 R' U R' U' 
98. 2.76 F R F2 U' F U2 F' R' U2 R' 
99. 2.53 R' F R2 F' U2 R U' F2 U' 
100. 1.50 R' U2 F' R2 F R2 F R U' 
101. 2.55 R2 U F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U' 
102. 2.87 R U2 R' F U2 F' R F2 U' 
103. 2.06 R' F U2 F R2 U' R' F2 R2 
104. 1.23 U2 R F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' R 
105. 2.50 F R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U F 
106. 2.61 F U' F R2 F R U F' U' 
107. 2.69 R2 F U' R2 U' F R F U 
108. 2.28 R' U' F U' R F2 R2 U2 F' 
109. 2.91 U' R2 F2 U' R' U R' U R' 
110. 2.74 F' U2 R2 F' R' F R F2 U' 
111. 1.97 F U F U2 R U2 R' U2 R' 
112. 3.79 U' R2 U F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 
113. 4.29 R' U F R2 F2 U2 R' U' F' U2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 11, 2014)

Only 14 [L] EG-1 Algs left to learn.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 4x4:49.02



Lol an hour later
4x4: 47.85


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2014)

4x4
43.66, 42.54, (38.37), (47.15), 43.17 = 43.12 avg5

video:


Spoiler


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Only 14 [L] EG-1 Algs left to learn.



Craziness! Is TCLL- going to happen soon?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 11, 2014)

Changed to white cubes. Changed colour scheme(Bye Bye Yellow and White). Even being CN lol recognition in first week.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Craziness! Is TCLL- going to happen soon?



Maybe. I've been super lazy about those algs. :/ 
edit: I just realized there's only 3 algs left...


----------



## Julian (Mar 11, 2014)

That70sShowDude said:


> 4x4
> 43.66, 42.54, (38.37), (47.15), 43.17 = 43.12 avg5
> 
> video:
> ...


Sticking with your first song choice before the 3rd solve would have made it harder, better, faster, stronger.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2014)

HOOOOOLY ****

Average of 12: 8.197
1. 7.943 D' U L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R D' L2 F' D F2 U2 F2 D R 
2. 8.707 R' U2 B2 R D2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 F D2 B D' L2 F2 D2 F L 
3. 7.949 U2 F L2 U2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F D' R2 U' L D2 B R B2 L2 
4. 7.406 R2 B D2 B' L F' B' U' B2 R' D F2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 
5. 8.882 F' R2 B D2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 L F' L U F' R' D' L2 B2 
6. 7.507 D2 B U2 F U2 B L2 F D2 B2 L2 D L2 R U2 B' L2 R U L' F2 
7. 8.507 B' D' R' D' B R L' B D2 F' U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 R' D2 R F2 L' 
8. 8.756 B2 R2 D' L B2 R2 L F U2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 
9. 7.541 D' L F U R2 B U' R L D2 B' U2 B' D2 F L2 B R2 B' L2 
10. (9.179) B2 L2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 U' L B' R F U2 B U R2 F' 
11. 8.768 L2 B2 R' U2 R U2 R' F2 R F2 R F D2 U F' R' F2 D' U2 F2 R 
12. (7.256) F' U' L' B L' B' D2 F2 U L D2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 F2


----------



## Iggy (Mar 11, 2014)

36.83 4x4 single, 2nd best single ever


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 11, 2014)

ottozing said:


> HOOOOOLY ****
> 
> Average of 12: 8.197
> 1. 7.943 D' U L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R D' L2 F' D F2 U2 F2 D R
> ...



wtf nice


----------



## Iggy (Mar 11, 2014)

6.90 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D F U F2 R2 B L' U' L2 D R'

Wat. PB and 2nd sub 7. Sune to PLL skip

Also, lol another sub 10 fail

8.66, (6.90), 14.51, (15.13+), 11.18 = 11.45


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 11, 2014)

21.82 one hand personal best single. : )
Average 35ish~

Thinking about learning all PLLs for OH.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 11, 2014)

6:13.xx on 7x7! Nice l4e and 3x3 but non lucky.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 11, 2014)

Beat my Ao5 pb  

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-11
avg of 5: 10.28

Time List:
1. (11.33) F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' D2 R' U B2 L' B L2 R2 D L2 
2. 10.75 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F' D' R F' L' D' F2 L2 U' L 
3. 9.90 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 L B2 D2 R F D L' U B D2 F' U' L' 
4. 10.20 R2 L' B2 D B U L' D2 F R2 L F2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 
5. (8.45) U' F' R' B' D B L F2 D L' F B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F U2

Still no sub 10, OLL skip on the 8


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2014)

Pretty good avg5:

8.43, (11.23), (6.84), 7.88, 7.73 = *8.01*


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 11, 2014)

Broke 1 minute on 4x4, with a 56.65 and then a 59.86.


----------



## Amress (Mar 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Pretty good avg5:
> 
> 8.43, (11.23), (6.84), 7.88, 7.73 = *8.01*



omg. nearly had a heart attack. thought that was OH for some reason.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2014)

Amress said:


> omg. nearly had a heart attack. thought that was OH for some reason.



loooooooool


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2014)

Pyra PB avg12 

Average of 12: 3.57
1. 2.85 U R L' R' L' U' R L' l' r' u
2. (5.45) U B R' U L R L' R B l' r' u
3. 3.15 U' L R B' U' R' U B l r' b
4. 3.43 L' B' L R U' R L' B' l' r b u
5. 3.56 L U R' L U' B R L R' r'
6. 4.45 B L' U' R B' L' R' B l' r u'
7. 3.83 U L' U B R U' L' U l' r u'
8. 4.25 U' B R B U B' L' R' l u
9. (2.65) U R' U B U L' U R l' r
10. 3.48 L' R' U' L U' R U' B' l' b
11. 3.48 L U' B' U' B' L' B' U l r' b
12. 3.22 U' R L R' B' L U' L b

edit: Cool scramble: 1. 1.81 R L' U B R' U L U


----------



## ColeTen99 (Mar 11, 2014)

just started speed solving, probably 4 months in and averaging 20 seconds using CFOP


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 11, 2014)

58.19 5x5 single


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 11, 2014)

skewb

U B' L R L B' R' U L B L'

1.78s/12 = 6.84 tps

tps pb


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> 58.19 5x5 single



Wow. What was the cross+centers?


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2014)

Average of 12: 13.38
1. 13.83 F' B2 U R2 B' U2 B L' B' D' B D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' 
2. 14.31 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R D' B D2 F' R' D' U2 R2 B' 
3. 13.31 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 R B L' D B F2 
4. 11.51 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B U2 F U2 L D' F' R D2 R2 B2 F L2 U L' 
5. 13.60 L D2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 L U2 F2 R2 F D' L' B2 D2 L' B R B D' 
6. 14.28 D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 L D' F R' B L' D' F' R' F2 
7. 13.88 L F D' L D' L' U F U2 L' U2 B L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 
8. (16.67) B' L2 F' L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 F D2 L' R' F' D2 L' U' L' U2 F R' 
9. 14.55 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' D' R U B2 D2 L B F2 D 
10. 12.10 L2 B' R2 B2 D B' U' D' F' R2 U2 D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 
11. 12.41 R' F2 L B2 U' L F' B D' F' R2 F2 R2 U D2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 
12. (11.08) R' D B2 D' F B D B2 U L F2 D2 R2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 B U2 F

PB was 13.97


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Wow. What was the cross+centers?



~ 26-27


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2014)

(5.14), 4.27, 4.29, 4.32, (3.19) = 4.29 (*σ = 0.03*)


----------



## EMI (Mar 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> (5.14), 4.27, 4.29, 4.32, (3.19) = 4.29 (*σ = 0.03*)



Very fast for One handed...


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2014)

EMI said:


> Very fast for One handed...


It's 2x2... where did I say it was OH?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 11, 2014)

3x3 all PBs
*ao5: 10.19 *= (8.81), 10.09, 9.87, (11.59), 10.61
*ao12: 10.92* = 10.79, (12.96), 11.09, 11.21, 9.76, 9.83, 10.00, 12.84, 11.18, (9.12), 11.68, 10.80
*ao100: 11.87*


Spoiler



10.52, 12.07, 12.35, 10.48, 13.51, 11.24, 11.17, 11.89, 11.25, 12.41, 12.05, 11.11, 12.77, 12.28, 13.79, 12.27, 11.76, 10.79, 12.96, 11.09, 11.21, (9.76), 9.83, 10.00, 12.84, 11.18, (9.12), 11.68, 10.80, 12.60, 12.05, 12.69, 10.75, 13.67, 12.92, 11.29, 12.50, 12.48, 13.15, 12.65, 13.59, 9.97, 9.76, 10.81, 11.56, 11.93, 13.03, (8.42), 13.06, (14.37), 12.25, 11.77, 13.15, (8.81), 10.09, 9.87, 11.59, 10.61, 12.82, 11.56, 12.54, 11.03, 12.65, 10.36, 12.53, (15.12), 12.31, 11.04, 11.90, 10.38, 13.39, (14.08), 11.90, 11.91, 12.11, 12.67, (14.40), 12.48, 11.13, (9.21), 12.83, 12.22, 10.74, 13.26, 11.29, 13.72, 13.18, (15.58), 11.49, 12.24, 13.24, 11.71, 11.30, 11.94, 12.29, 11.94, 12.12, 11.20, 10.42, 11.41



I'm convinced that I'll never get a sub-10 average of 5...


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 11, 2014)

on ttw with Mike...

best avg 3/5 = 28.46
25.67	F' L Rw D' Fw' B2 U Uw L R' B2 U R2 Rw U2 D2 F2 Fw' B' Rw2 Uw Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' Uw' D2 U B F' D F' B2 Uw' R2 Uw Fw L' Rw Fw
26.46	U2 Fw D2 R Fw2 D2 U' R2 D2 Uw Fw' D' Fw2 F Rw B D F' Rw' L R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2 D Rw2 U' D F Fw2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L Fw' Rw' U'
30.20	Uw2 U Rw L' Uw2 L' F' B U Fw Rw B' D Fw2 Rw' D' L' Uw R' F Uw2 D2 B2 L F Fw2 R2 Uw L' Uw2 D B Uw' B Fw Rw' F R2 Uw2 Rw2
30.71	L F' Uw B' L R U' D' Rw' R' Uw2 R' Uw U' D2 F D' Rw2 Fw Rw2 D Uw' F Rw2 B' U2 B' Uw L2 D U Rw Fw' U D2 B2 L' B Uw U'
28.72	L Uw R U L2 F R' D Rw2 Uw' B2 F Fw' Uw F2 Uw D' U B' Uw2 F' R2 F U2 F' U' D2 R L Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw' D2 Rw' L' F' L2 D R2


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> on ttw with Mike...
> 
> best avg 3/5 = 28.46
> 25.67	F' L Rw D' Fw' B2 U Uw L R' B2 U R2 Rw U2 D2 F2 Fw' B' Rw2 Uw Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' Uw' D2 U B F' D F' B2 Uw' R2 Uw Fw L' Rw Fw
> ...



Can I join?


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 11, 2014)

pb pyra avg of 5

Average of 5: 3.16
1. 2.91 U' B' L' B L' R L' R' b u 
2. (4.56) U B' L R L U B' R r' u 
3. (1.93) U' R L R' L' U R U l r' b' u 
4. 3.23 R' U' B' L' B' L' B' U l' r b' u' 
5. 3.34 U' L' U' B' R' L' R' B r u


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Can I join?



clear your pms


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2014)

Done


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 11, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> pb pyra avg of 5
> 
> Average of 5: 3.16
> 1. 2.91 U' B' L' B L' R L' R' b u
> ...



Is this on video...? I can't sub 2.5 the 3rd one after 10+ tries


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Is this on video...? I can't sub 2.5 the 3rd one after 10+ tries



Think lbl.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Think lbl.



I was doing a LBL esque solution, but it's 4 tips...


----------



## imvelox (Mar 11, 2014)

5:57.54 *8x8* single on video. (OLL PARITY)

Centers: 3:32 (fail considering that edges)
Edges: 1:56 (wat)
3x3: 0:25(OLL PARITY)

My PB is 5:50.86 OLL PARITY


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 11, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I was doing a LBL esque solution, but it's 4 tips...



There's a 6 move solution with keyhole, minus tips.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2014)

Spoiler: I edited this a bunch of times so this is to reduce the post size



I have 2 hours to kill in my school cafeteria (waiting for my call time for my choir concert) And I got a PB avg5 on 3x3 during the wait!

12.01, 13.70, (17.30), 12.78, (10.41) = *12.83*! First sub-13. Beats previous PB by .31.

Edit: 12.78, (10.41), (15.36), 11.90, 13.53 = *12.74*. Also got a PB avg12 (13.82) but I'll update with it when I'm sure I won't roll it any more

Moar edit: What on earth is happening to me: (11.90), 13.53, (16.83), 12.18, 11.91 = *12.54*!

12.78, (10.41), 15.36, 11.90, 13.53, (16.83), 12.18, 11.91, 14.59, 13.46, 12.30, 11.91 = *12.99*...

15 minutes ago I didn't even have a sub-13 avg5, now I have a sub-13 avg12 T___________________T Definitely on my way to avg100 PB.

Even moar editz: Aaaand here it is! *15.02!*

Moar: And 12 solves later the avg100 is 14.73 T_________T 3 days ago my avg100 PB was like 15.63.



In summary: in the past hour I've beaten avg5 PB by 0.60, avg12 PB by 0.96, and avg100 PB by 0.64. Yay sudden improvement!


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 11, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Is this on video...? I can't sub 2.5 the 3rd one after 10+ tries


I'll give you a tip: turn faster.


----------



## uvafan (Mar 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I'll give you a tip: turn faster.



I don't think another tip will help 




I'm funny.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 11, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.32
1. 2.72 U R' F R U2 F' U' R' 
2. 1.90 F R2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 R U' 
3. 2.30 U2 R2 F R F' R U' R' U R' 
4. (3.32) R2 F' R' F2 R' F' U' R' U2 
5. 1.68 F2 U' R F2 R2 U F' U 
6. (1.64) U F' R2 F R2 F R' U2 R 
7. 1.93 U2 R U' F2 R U' R F R2 
8. 1.99 U F2 U2 F' R2 F R F2 
9. 2.07 U' R U2 R U F' U2 R' 
10. 3.31 F R F R' F R2 U2 F' 
11. 3.11 F2 U F2 U' R U R' U R U' 
12. 2.23 U' F R F' U R U2 R2 F' 

Easy scrambles though.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2014)

2 days ago my 3x3 avg100 PB was 15.63 (IIRC).

Just had a crazy session and got a 14.63 T________T


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 11, 2014)

yayyy sub WR.

1.68 AO100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-11
avg of 100: 1.68

Time List:
1. 1.52 R2 F' U2 F' U' R F2 U R2 
2. 1.84 F U F' U F' U2 F2 R2 U2 
3. 1.67 F R F2 U' F R U R U 
4. 1.40 R F U R' U F2 U' R' U' 
5. 1.16 R2 U F2 U2 R F' R F' R2 U2 
6. 1.15 R U' R F' U2 R F' R' U 
7. (2.88) U R U' R' U' R F R' U 
8. 1.22 U2 R F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R2 
9. 1.65 F U R2 F' U R2 U F2 U2 
10. 1.59 F' R' F2 R' U F R' F U' 
11. (2.78) U' F' R F R' F2 U R U2 
12. 1.94 U F' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
13. 1.52 U' F R F R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
14. 2.00 F2 R' F R U F' U R' U 
15. 1.69 U2 R' F2 U F' R F R' U' 
16. 1.77 F2 U' F R F2 U' F2 R2 U2 
17. 1.91 U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R F' U' 
18. (1.05) F' U F R U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 
19. 1.71 F2 U2 F' U R2 U' F U R2 U 
20. 1.50 U' F2 R F2 U' R' F2 R U2 
21. 1.11 R U R' F R F' U' F U' 
22. 2.13 F2 R U R F2 U' R F R' U 
23. 1.80 R2 F' R2 F R' U R' U' F 
24. 1.78 R F' R2 F' R' F U F' R2 
25. 1.53 U' F R2 U2 R' U R U F' 
26. (0.93) U2 F U R' U R F' R' U' 
27. (0.91) R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U' 
28. 1.75 F U' F R F2 U2 R' U R' U' 
29. (0.59) F' U' R2 F R2 U' F2 R' U' 
30. 1.41 U2 R2 U2 R' F U' F' R U' 
31. 1.58 F' U2 F U R2 U F2 U R2 
32. 1.81 R F' U R F2 R2 U2 R' U 
33. 1.68 R U F' R F U' R U2 R' 
34. 1.88 R2 F U' R' U F R' U R2 U' 
35. 1.33 F R2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 U 
36. 1.58 U R' U2 F U2 F U F' U 
37. 1.81 F U F' R U2 R F2 R2 U' 
38. 1.71 U2 R F U' R F' U F' R 
39. 1.44 U' R' F U R U R' F' U' 
40. 1.41 U' R' F' R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
41. 1.71 R' F R2 F' U2 R U' R' U 
42. 2.11 F' U F U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 
43. 1.44 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 
44. (2.31) U2 R' F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F 
45. 1.94 U F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U 
46. 1.77 U2 R U R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 
47. 1.65 F2 U F' R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 
48. 2.03 F2 U2 R' U R' F' R U2 F' 
49. 1.33 F U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
50. 1.68 U R U' F R' F U' R' U' 
51. 1.65 F2 R F' U' F2 R F' R2 U' 
52. (0.78) U2 F' U R U F' U' R' U' 
53. 1.41 R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
54. 1.83 U' R' F U F' R' F R2 U' 
55. 1.77 F U F' R' U F' R' F2 U' 
56. 2.08 R2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 F R' 
57. 2.21 U2 R F2 R' U' R' U' R' U' 
58. 1.05 R F' U2 F R' U2 R U R2 U 
59. 1.84 U' R U' R' F R' U2 R U 
60. 2.25 U F2 U F U R' U2 R' U 
61. 1.59 U' R U2 F' R U2 R' F2 U' 
62. 2.28 R F' R2 F' R' U2 F' R' U' 
63. (2.46) F R' F R2 U' F R' F U 
64. 1.75 R2 F' R F2 U' R' F' R U2 
65. 1.33[LEG1] F' R' F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F 
66. 1.80[EG-1] R U F2 U' R U' F2 U' R 
67. 1.40[CLL] F' U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 
68. 1.68[Ortega] R2 U F U F2 R F' U R' 
69. 1.58[EG-1] U2 R U' F2 U R U' F U' 
70. 1.38[TCLL+] R2 F U' R' U F' R2 F U' 
71. 1.88[TCLL+] R' F2 R F2 R' U F2 U R 
72. 2.16[EG-1] U' R' F2 R F2 U' R F2 R' U 
73. (4.05[LEG1]) R' U2 F' R' F2 R U2 F' U' 
74. 1.88[EG-2] F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F R' F2 U' 
75. 1.63[LEG1] F R F' R F2 U' F2 R' U2 
76. 1.84[TCLL+] R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 
77. 2.22[EG-1] U R2 U' R F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
78. 1.65[LEG1] R F2 R U2 R' U R F U 
79. 1.96 F U F U2 R' F R U2 R2 
80. 1.86[CLL] R' U' F R2 F R U2 R2 U' 
81. 1.52[TCLL+] F U2 R2 U R U F2 R' U2 
82. 1.94[CLL] R F2 R F' U' F2 R U2 F' 
83. 2.00[EG-1] F2 R F R U F U F' U2 
84. 1.94[TCLL+] U' R' F R2 F U' F2 U R2 
85. 1.80[TCLL+] R2 F' U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F U 
86. 1.71[EG-1] R2 U2 F' U R2 F' R2 F' R 
87. 1.88[LEG1] R' U2 R' F R' F R2 F' U2 
88. 1.97[EG-1] R' U' R2 U F' U2 R F' U 
89. 2.06[LEG1] F' R F R U2 F2 R U' R' 
90. 1.28[CLL] U' F U2 F U2 R U' R' U' 
91. 1.06[TCLL+] U' R2 F R U' R2 U2 F2 U2 
92. 1.38[TCLL+] R2 F' U F2 U' F U R2 U' 
93. 1.56[EG-1] F2 R2 F' R' F U2 F' U F 
94. 1.55[EG-1] R U2 F2 U' R' U F2 U R2 
95. 1.47[EG-1] F R' F' U2 R2 F R' F' R 
96. 1.58[EG-2] F R U' F R' U2 R' F2 U2 
97. 1.72[CLL] F' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F' R' 
98. 1.16[LEG1] U F2 R' F U2 R F U2 F 
99. 1.80[EG-1] F' U2 R U F2 U F' U2 F2 U' 
100. 1.31[CLL] U F' U2 R2 F' U' R F' U


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> yayyy sub WR.
> 
> 1.68 AO100
> 
> ...



is that fast

Weilong'd and got new PBs
sub 18 ao12 and sub 17 Ao5. Really fast MO3(for me), but can't recall what it was


----------



## kcl (Mar 11, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> is that fast
> 
> Weilong'd and got new PBs
> sub 18 ao12 and sub 17 Ao5. Really fast MO3(for me), but can't recall what it was



no

It's so incredibly slow it's pathetic 

I think he should just quit

(In all seriousness it's UWR lol)


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> yayyy sub WR.
> 
> 1.68 AO100
> 
> ...


Hello mister nobody is beating the ao100 ever again.

Lol 26-30


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> no
> 
> It's so incredibly slow it's pathetic
> 
> I think he should just quit


what a nub
i could do better 2x2 on a 10x10

ACC: just did an ao5 all lucky scrambles from the lucky scrambles thread, 11.67


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 12, 2014)

Did my first ever OH avg12

best time: 52.76
worst time: 1:56.49

current avg5: 1:05.60 (σ = 6.84)
best avg5: 1:05.60 (σ = 6.84)

current avg12: 1:07.98 (σ = 6.71)
best avg12: 1:07.98 (σ = 6.71)

PB I guess. As well as the single and avg5


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 12, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> yayyy sub WR.
> 
> 1.68 AO100
> 
> ...



Woah, TCLL is used way more than I thought o__O

And of course super duper fast  I haven't done any timed solves since my WR so whenever I start a session those will me my first solves lol.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 12, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> yayyy sub WR.
> 
> 1.68 AO100
> 
> ...



Nice, what was the best Ao5?
(And now go do that in comp.)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 12, 2014)

My OH PB single before this was 52.76

Average of 5: 49.96
1. 51.05 D F D' B' L' U R2 U F' U B2 U L2 F2 D F2 B2 D B2 U2 
2. 47.80 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' B' L2 D' R B L' U F2 U F' 
3. 51.02 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 R B2 D' F U L' D2 R2 D L2 
4. (46.87) F U2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R B2 L' U2 L2 D R U R2 
5. (1:06.65) L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 D L' B2 D B' L F' R' B' D2 U


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 12, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> vgj!



Thanks!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 12, 2014)

35.27 4x4 avg5
slow edge pairing


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 12, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Nice, what was the best Ao5?
> (And now go do that in comp.)



26-30 looks like a 1.08 avg5


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 12, 2014)

**** the beast number 6.66 NEW PB 6.47 PLL skip WHOOOHOOOOOO
still old school zhanchi

scramble :R2 B' D2 B U2 R2 B' R2 D' R U' L' D L2 F' U L2 B F'

inspection : 
cross : R D U' R' F D2 6 
F2L 1 : y U' R' U R 4 
F2L 2: U L' U' L y' U' L' U' L 8
F2L 3: R' U R2 U' R' 5
F2L 4: y R U R' U R' F R F' 8 
OLL CP: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' 10 
EP skip + AUF skip: [drops cube] 
41 moves 6.33693972 tps why always at good solves bad tps!?!?
pretty nice solve was like 3 solve of the day so after warm up could have been sub 6 maybe


----------



## mrtomas (Mar 12, 2014)

8.45 skewb ao50 pretty happy. also 6.28 ao5


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 12, 2014)

3.40 average of 12. Just did a quick pyra session on TTW to practice for Cornell Spring since RIT has a snow day for some reason.


Spoiler




*2.96*
U R U' L' U' L' U' B' U L' B' l b'*2.72*L' U L' U R U B' U' L U B r' b*3.57*B' L' B' R B U B L' B U B' u*4.78*B R L U R' U' L U L' U' L' r l b'*3.20*L R' B' U' R U' B R' L' U' B u r b'*3.43*U' B' L U' B R' U R L R' U' u' l b*3.46*L R' L R L B' R U' B R L u' r b*3.76*U L' R' U' R L B L' R B L' u' b*3.60*U' B' R B' U' L U L B' R B' u' b*3.16*R' B R U' L' U L B U' R U'*3.00*B' R' L' B' R U' B' U R B R r b*3.89*R L U' L R' U R U' B' L' U u l b


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 12, 2014)

rickcube said:


> 3.40 average of 12. Just did a quick pyra session on TTW to practice for Cornell Spring since RIT has a snow day for some reason.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Rochester, MI has a snow day, too


----------



## patrickcuber (Mar 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Rochester, MI has a snow day, too



I also have a snow day down here in gowanda. Apparently When I woke up this morning there was a blizzard warning. It must be bad on the roads. For the first time this year the state plow has gone by with his plow down.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 12, 2014)

2:14.08 2-5 relay



Antonie faz fan said:


> *EP skip + AUF skip:* [drops cube]
> 41 moves 6.33693972 tps why always at good solves bad tps!?!?
> pretty nice solve was like 3 solve of the day so after warm up could have been sub 6 maybe



Nice. Btw that's a really good pll skip case, remember it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 12, 2014)

OH PB avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-12
avg of 12: 17.44



Spoiler



Time List:
1. (15.41) F' L2 F' D2 F' U2 B R2 D' B F' U2 B' U L B' D 
2. 15.44 L2 D2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 R F2 U2 R U R D L' U2 B2 F' R' U2 L 
3. 18.07 R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 L' B' R' B2 F2 R2 B' D' R F 
4. 17.87 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 U' B R D2 B' F' R' 
5. 17.23 R' D2 F B' U' F B' R' B U' L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' 
6. 17.47 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U R' B' U F2 U2 B2 L' F' D' F2 
7. 16.75 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 U' R' B2 D L2 B F2 L R' F2 
8. (22.10) U L2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D' B2 R' D' R2 D F L' U2 B2 R B' 
9. 17.08 B U2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L F D2 B2 U' L2 R' U' 
10. 18.83 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U L' U' F' L' R2 U' B D L' R' 
11. 16.54 D2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 R B D' U' F2 L2 B' U' B2 
12. 19.19 L B2 L U2 R' U2 L F2 L' B2 R' B' D' L F' L' U2 F' U' R'


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 12, 2014)

wooooooo, I love my AoSu more than ever! 

PB Single: 37.523
*PB avg5: 40.024* wat da hail
PB avg12: 43.479




Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-12
avg of 12: 43.479

Time List:
1. 39.845[scrambled wrong ://///] Rw Fw2 F U2 Fw2 D2 F2 R2 L2 Fw2 R' U F2 B Fw' Uw2 U' D F' B2 Rw2 Uw R2 B2 D Uw2 Rw' U' F' B D2 Fw Rw2 R2 B2 Uw F U B2 Rw 
2. (51.937+) Rw2 R D' L U' Fw' L' Fw L2 R2 D L R Uw' D Fw' Rw' B F' R' U2 Fw Rw B2 U' Uw2 L' Fw U R2 Rw2 Uw F2 R B' Rw' B' Uw' F2 U2 
*3. 37.657[FINALLY WOOOOO] B2 U F2 R B' U' Fw' D2 Rw' B' R Uw' F2 Fw' Uw2 F D' Fw2 D2 L2 Uw2 R F2 Uw2 L F Rw' B Rw2 Uw2 L U' R2 L D U F2 B2 Fw L' 
4. 39.670[WAT] Rw2 U' Fw Uw2 Fw U F B Fw' D2 F Rw2 B' L' U D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' U2 R' Fw Uw U2 B2 Rw2 L2 Fw' L R' D' L2 R' U' F' R' 
5. 43.574 F D2 B2 Uw2 F Uw' D Fw' R F' Rw2 D R' Uw2 L2 Rw2 D' Fw Rw2 Fw' D' U' B' Fw' Rw L' Fw2 U' Rw2 R2 B D Fw2 F B2 Uw2 R B Uw2 B' 
6. 42.744[anti niklas = pll skip] U' D' L' Rw D2 Rw2 U2 L R' D' Uw2 R' B' L D R U' Rw' Uw' L U2 D' R2 L B' Fw' D2 L' Rw Uw' Rw B U2 D2 F' L2 R2 Rw F' D' 
7. (37.523[OLL PARITY WAAAAT]) B' D' B' Rw' Fw2 U L B2 L' U Uw F2 D2 L Uw2 U B2 U Uw R L' Rw' Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw U2 L Rw R' F' Uw Fw Uw F L2 Fw' U2 D' B' *
8. 45.326 U2 B2 F2 L' F2 Rw2 R D L B Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' R' L' U2 L D' U2 Uw' F' D' F' D R' L2 Rw2 B L F' Uw2 B U D2 Fw' B' D Uw R 
9. 48.229 Fw' R2 F' U2 L' D' Uw2 Fw2 B U Rw2 U' Fw F2 D Uw' F B' R Uw' U' L2 Fw F Uw2 U' L2 Uw R F' Rw2 Fw2 L Rw U' D' F' D2 Uw Fw 
10. 49.387 L' U R2 L Rw B' L Uw' D B2 F' Fw R' Uw L2 R2 Uw B D2 L2 B D F' Fw B2 Rw Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw B' R2 F B' D' Fw Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw' 
11. 42.570 R' U D' Fw L2 Fw2 U' Fw R B2 Fw' R Uw' D Fw2 B2 Uw' L2 F' D' F2 R2 U' Uw R Uw2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 R L' D Uw Rw F2 R2 U2 L' 
12. 45.788 D R2 L2 U2 L2 B' Uw2 R U' L2 R Fw B L' R' B' R' Uw' R B2 L' F2 Fw' Rw' R D F2 R F2 U2 F' U2 Uw L U' Rw F2 B2 Uw2 F'



37.657 was a PB, finally, after that 38.250 (last pb with shengshou) from leaf town in october and sooo many close solves. Then I beat it again, with OLL parity, OLL, then J perm. In the same average of 5, which got SOOOO close to sub 40 :O


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 12, 2014)

I trailed off towards the end, but it's barely a personal best anyway:

4x4x4 51.16 Average of 12: 50.92, 44.56, 44.38, (44.18), 50.52, 46.53, 54.87, (1:02.50), 47.42, 59.35, 57.09, 55.94


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 50.92 L F2 B' U D2 F2 U L2 f2 L2 F' u2 U F2 D2 B' F f R u' U D2 R' r B' r2 L' U' r' U' L f U R' U' D f F' u' F2 
2. 44.56 U2 u2 R' U' B2 u2 F2 r2 L f F D' f r2 R' U f r B2 L2 D' u R f' r2 u2 F D B2 U R r' D' F r' F2 R B' R u 
3. 44.38 R B2 f2 D R2 U' B u2 r' L D u' L D R' B' D' R u2 B2 u2 L f2 r' u' f u B2 u' D U' B F' R2 F u2 R2 U' F2 r 
4. (44.18) L' B' L' R' u r2 u' F2 D' F2 U B F2 r2 u' L2 B L2 D2 r R D F2 L' f' R2 D L' R2 U2 f U f2 B' D B2 D2 F' B' f' 
5. 50.52 f' F' r2 L2 u D' B' U L D' U' f F2 L2 f' B' u2 R D' R B L2 D2 u r2 B2 R r2 B f u2 F2 r U' u B2 L' u' D' B2 
6. 46.53 F2 L2 B' L' U2 L U B2 U R2 U' r2 L' R' B2 U' R' U' r2 R u2 f u B u2 U2 D' B U2 B' D f' R B f2 D' F u' f R 
7. 54.87 f' R' F' u' B' R' U r' L U r u r' f L D' F f' L2 R f L' f2 R2 D r' f2 D' r' B2 D' R2 F r2 B f D2 r' B2 D' 
8. (1:02.50) D2 L R u2 D R' u' r' u2 B2 R' D u L R2 F2 R' B2 r' F R L' B F2 U u f2 F2 U R2 u' D R2 L f2 D U R' f' D2 
9. 47.42 r2 U' F' R2 r f D' L2 u2 f' F r2 D L2 U' r2 f2 R2 r2 B2 D2 B2 u r' U' B R' u D' U2 R2 F u2 B2 r2 R2 U2 u2 r R2 
10. 59.35 L' R U L u L2 R2 r B U D r L' B L2 R2 u' D f' U' R' r' B2 U2 r L U' B u2 F' f u2 B' F2 r2 D2 B' r D' B' 
11. 57.09 u' r' u F2 u2 r U2 R2 B2 r' U2 F' D2 U r' u' R u r L B D U R2 r' F2 f u U L' u' F2 U' R' D2 L F' u2 B' f' 
12. 55.94 R u' B' r2 L D' U2 B F' L' F2 r2 L2 U' F r B2 r' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 r' D' L2 f u2 r R2 f2 U' B r2 L F2 U' R' D2 F'


solves 2-6 make up a 45.16 average of 5


----------



## kcl (Mar 12, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 2:14.08 2-5 relay
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Btw that's a really good pll skip case, remember it.



:O that isn't the normal alg?!


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 12, 2014)

3x3 - first sub-16 solve (15.13) 03/10/14

best avg 5 - 20.06 (Soooo close to sub-20)
best avg 12 - 21.47


----------



## EMI (Mar 12, 2014)

3x3
Best average of 12: 9.99
51-62 - 9.68 8.97 11.51 9.67 9.94 10.95 9.74 (7.81) 9.30 (12.29) 9.82 10.30

Yaaay


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> :O that isn't the normal alg?!



No it is. I was just saying it's really easy to recognise when it skips, so he should remember what it looks like.


----------



## kcl (Mar 12, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> No it is. I was just saying it's really easy to recognise when it skips, so he should remember what it looks like.



Ohh I see. 

Antoine if you read this, the other really easy one to remember is 

F R' F' R U R U' R'. Super easy to recognize too.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 12, 2014)

2.49 Ao100



Spoiler



1.85, (1.60), (3.17), 2.41, 2.44, (3.08), 2.67, 2.79, 3.00, 2.49, 2.52, (1.39), 2.80, 2.88, 2.53, 1.75, 1.92, 2.74, 2.24, 2.91, 2.01, 1.69, (3.28), 2.21, 2.17, 2.74, 2.91, 2.88, 2.97, 2.11, (1.51), 2.67, 2.16, 2.73, (3.05), 2.24, 2.70, (0.72), 2.29, 2.61, 2.84, (3.08), 2.79, 2.90, 2.91, 2.22, 2.81, 2.31, 2.74, 2.93, 2.39, 2.58, 3.03, 2.25, 1.79, 2.76, 2.29, 2.76, 2.52, 2.72, 2.75, 1.92, 2.96, 2.45, 2.55, (1.49), 2.38, 2.89, 2.88, 2.77, 2.61, 1.86, 2.35, 1.78, 2.93, 2.80, 2.47, 2.79, 2.94, 2.71, 2.72, 1.74, 1.62, 2.15, 2.77, 2.29, 2.66, 2.08, 2.16, 2.67, 2.56, 2.12, 2.46, 2.46, 2.04, 2.47, 2.38, 2.65, 2.06, 2.17


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ohh I see.
> 
> Antoine if you read this, the other really easy one to remember is
> 
> F R' F' R U R U' R'. Super easy to recognize too.



Wrong person. His name is Anto*ni*e.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 13, 2014)

7.86 ao50. Failed ao100...


----------



## Artic (Mar 13, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 7.86 ao50. Failed ao100...



Where are those videos at?


----------



## kcl (Mar 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Wrong person. His name is Anto*ni*e.



..*mind explodes*


So my white weilong.. The one that I "retired" kept pulling me back. I was still getting better times on it than with my nearly perfect black one, despite the fact that black doesn't mess up my recognition. It was apparently filthy inside. I cleaned it out completely and relubed it. It's at decent tensions again and will be my main again


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2014)

2:02.11, 1:54.67, 1:46.27, 1:45.99, 1:36.02, 1:57.27, 1:48.22, 1:56.74, 1:51.38, 1:42.45, 1:55.34, 1:55.83, 1:49.51

1:50.64 ao12
1:46.83 ao5

Mega.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 13, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 2:14.08 2-5 relay
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Btw that's a really good pll skip case, remember it.



I just say oll cp since it isnt the normal alg i use for that case


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2014)

1:22.09 Mega PB. Hadn't done any warmup solves either.

LL was FRUR'U'F' then 5 corner comm so pretty lucky.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 13, 2014)

36.38 F R' D' U2 F Rw' L' B R2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw2 B Uw2 Fw2 B' F' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R Fw' Uw2 F' U2 Uw2 F' B L R' U' B D'
First solve of the day, didn't even feel that fast, pb by a little


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 13, 2014)

1.63 avg12, 1.33 avg5 keyboard

1.28, (0.99), 1.60, 1.50, 1.20, 1.65, 2.03, 1.15, 1.35, 3.18+, (5.13), 1.32

Would have been 1.43 avg12 without the +2...

but still keyboard so meh


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 13, 2014)

1:07.45 ao12 and 56.16 single


----------



## Julian (Mar 13, 2014)

35.47 4x4 single


----------



## cc9tough (Mar 14, 2014)

Megaminx PB's

Best time: 1:13.72

Best average of 5: 1:19.42
11-15 - 1:19.96 1:15.51 1:22.79 (1:26.00) (1:14.73)

Best average of 12: 1:21.80
9-20 - 1:25.36 (1:34.99) 1:19.96 1:15.51 1:22.79 1:26.00 (1:14.73) 1:20.86 1:23.56 1:17.10 1:23.26 1:23.56


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

Yay for getting a weisu.

PB single 1:19.84 (-7.00) Rw B' Uw2 L Uw2 Rw' R' B2 L U' F2 R Uw Rw' Uw B2 Rw2 B L2 Fw2 B' F' D Uw2 Rw2 U2 B D2 B Fw Rw Fw U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R F U' Rw (PLL skip)
avg5 1:30.60 (-9.21)
avg12 1:40.39 (-5.53)


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 14, 2014)

PB avg of 50 - 18.34



Spoiler: times



18.04, 17.26, 14.62, 22.05, 15.61, 22.84, 19.98, (12.77), 21.02, 15.84, 19.06, 18.12, 16.95, 19.63, 15.11, 17.62, 16.62, 14.09, 19.62, 18.77, 15.32, 19.30+, 20.12, 17.81, 18.71, 17.51, 15.60, 23.43, 17.91, 16.91, (31.03), 25.05, 19.60, 21.18, 18.45, 18.21, 17.56, 18.01, 20.53, 14.70, 15.40, 14.11, 19.52, 19.12, 17.60, 16.97, 17.50, 26.11, 17.94, 17.10



The 12 was pretty nice but the 26 at the end ruined an 18.2x or 18.1x


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 14, 2014)

avg of 100: 12.06
Getting so close, also includes a Fullstep pb of 7.95


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 14, 2014)

25.23 Avg of 100


----------



## spitcuba (Mar 14, 2014)

3x3 avg of 100: 7.83



Spoiler



Average of 100: 7.83
1. 8.07 
2. 7.90 
3. 8.81 
4. (10.07) 
5. 8.39 
6. 8.65 
7. 8.03 
8. 7.49 
9. 8.60 
10. 7.79 
11. 7.84 
12. 7.39 
13. 7.40 
14. 8.24 
15. 7.69 
16. 7.32 
17. 7.10 
18. 6.93 
19. 8.00 
20. 6.99 
21. 8.34 
22. 7.85 
23. 7.09 
24. 7.06 
25. (10.71) 
26. 8.04 
27. (6.78) 
28. 8.40 
29. (9.26) 
30. 7.43 
31. (9.71) 
32. 7.70 
33. 8.93 
34. 7.38 
35. 7.05 
36. 7.44 
37. 8.28 
38. 8.13 
39. 8.81 
40. 7.58 
41. 7.95 
42. 7.26 
43. 8.08 
44. 7.58 
45. 8.75 
46. 7.58 
47. 8.24 
48. 7.37 
49. 8.90 
50. 8.28 
51. 7.83 
52. 7.12 
53. 8.08 
54. 7.19 
55. 8.62 
56. 8.69 
57. 7.61 
58. 7.54 
59. (6.41) 
60. 8.25 
61. 6.99 
62. 8.19 
63. 7.76 
64. 7.67 
65. 8.07 
66. 7.59 
67. 7.80 
68. 7.74 
69. 8.75 
70. 8.31 
71. (6.74) 
72. 8.40 
73. 6.96 
74. 8.05 
75. 6.97 
76. 7.62 
77. 6.95 
78. 6.94 
79. 7.89 
80. 7.26 
81. 7.70 
82. 8.96 
83. 7.92 
84. 7.69 
85. 7.46 
86. 7.39 
87. 8.16 
88. 7.83 
89. 8.06 
90. 8.31 
91. (9.54) 
92. 7.24 
93. 7.29 
94. (6.78) 
95. 8.16 
96. 7.79 
97. 7.66 
98. 7.84 
99. 8.14 
100. (6.77)


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 14, 2014)

second 15 second solve ever 15.68

L D2 B R2 U2 B U R L U' F2 R2 F' L R2 B' F' D2 L U B2 D B L' F2


----------



## Infil (Mar 14, 2014)

Am I allowed to post in this thread if I suck? lol

51.51 3x3, new PR and second time under a minute. Targeting sub-30 by the summer. Been cubing only a couple weeks off and on.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2014)

spitcuba said:


> 3x3 avg of 100: 7.83
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 14, 2014)

Random Skewb avg12 with cold hands:
Average of 12: 6.15
1. 6.62 L' U L' R L' U' L' R' U' L' R U
2. 6.40 L' R U' R' U' L' B R L B' L' B
3. 5.50 U L U B' R' U' B' L R' B L U
4. 5.37 R U B' U L B U L' U L B' R
5. 5.77 L B U R' B' L U R' L R L' B'
6. (9.17) U' B L' B U' R' L' R' L R' B' U'
7. 6.00 R' B L' B' R' L R B L' R' L' R
8. 6.47 B' L B L' R' U' R' L' U R U' L
9. 3.82 U' L R' U L' B' U' R L R' B L'
10. 7.06 R U' R U B R' U' B U' B L' R
11. 8.44 U' L B' L R' L R' B' L R' B R'
12. (3.19) L' U' B' L R' U B' R L U R' L 

Quite easy. Not quite PB.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 14, 2014)

Square 1 average of 100 PB: 12.72
Finally sub 13


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Square 1 average of 100 PB: 12.72
> Finally sub 13



Nice, you're really fast at everything :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 14, 2014)

0.01 from PB
Average of 12: 6.11
1. 5.83 B R B' R' B' U' R' L' B' U L U'
2. 6.13 L' B L' U' B L' R' L U L' R' U
3. 6.70 B' R U' L' U L U R' B R L R'
4. 7.04 R' U' R' B R' U R L' R B' R B
5. 6.00 R B U' L R B R' U' R U' R' B'
6. (9.81) R B R' U L R U L' R' U R U'
7. 6.18 B' R L' R B' R' U L' R' B' U L
8. 5.46 B' L B R' L U B U R' B L' B
9. (3.23) L B' L U' L' B L' R' B L' R' L
10. 7.10 U L B' U R L R B L' U B' U'
11. 5.26 U' L R L' R' L' B' U' R' B L' B
12. 5.38 L' B' U L U L U B' L' U R' B'

0.01 from PB
Average of 5: 5.37
1. 5.46 B' L B R' L U B U R' B L' B
2. (3.23) L B' L U' L' B L' R' B L' R' L
3. (7.10) U L B' U R L R B L' U B' U'
4. 5.26 U' L R L' R' L' B' U' R' B L' B
5. 5.38 L' B' U L U L U B' L' U R' B'


----------



## kcl (Mar 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 0.01 from PB
> Average of 12: 6.11
> 1. 5.83 B R B' R' B' U' R' L' B' U L U'
> 2. 6.13 L' B L' U' B L' R' L U L' R' U
> ...



wat you don't have a sub 5 ao5?


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 15, 2014)

number of times: 200/200
best time: 6.47
worst time: 11.43

current avg5: 8.99 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 7.67 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 8.85 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.77)

current avg50: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.58 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 8.64 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 8.78 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 8.77

yep so liying is pretty good.


----------



## kcl (Mar 15, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> number of times: 200/200
> best time: 6.47
> worst time: 11.43
> 
> ...



stahp lying


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> stahp lying



this


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> stahp lying



Took me weitulong to get the joke. Couldn't figure out why you thought I was cheating.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 15, 2014)

Best average of 5: 16.045
7-11 - 14.715 (19.788) (14.266) 18.131 15.291




7. 14.715 R2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B' U' F2 R' B2 R2 L' B' D2
8. 19.788 L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D F U' B' U2 F' R L' B2
9. 14.266 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 F2 D' L D2 U' B U2 L2
10. 18.131 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B' U B2 L' D B2 D2 F' U'
11. 15.291 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L' F D R2 F U2 R' B2 D F'
lolwut
killed my previous PB


----------



## ottozing (Mar 15, 2014)

4x4 avg5/12 PBs

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 31.602
worst time: 45.048

current avg5: 36.885 (σ = 1.80)
best avg5: 34.002 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 36.084 (σ = 3.01)
best avg12: 36.084 (σ = 3.01)

session avg: 36.084 (σ = 3.01)
session mean: 36.458


----------



## kcl (Mar 15, 2014)

9.35 3x3 ao5 on cam, and 6.40 skewb ao12 (also on cam) which is pretty meh but I won't do any better until I quit popping the stupid thing. I need to add torpedoes before dixon.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 15, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 4x4 avg5/12 PBs
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 12/12
> ...



****** Feliks, ****** Contardi!!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 15, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> ****** Feliks, ****** Contardi!!



lolololool


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 9.35 3x3 ao5 on cam, and 6.40 skewb ao12 (also on cam) which is pretty meh but I won't do any better until I quit popping the stupid thing. I need to add torpedoes before dixon.



GJ! Do you think I should start filming any solves at home?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 15, 2014)

First 5x5 session in ages

1:39.90, 1:38.07, 1:48.12, 1:54.54, 1:39.56, 1:53.21, (2:02.46), 1:50.60, 1:50.90, (1:38.05), 1:50.51, 1:57.09

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:38.05
worst time: 2:02.46

current avg5: 1:50.67 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 1:42.53 (σ = 4.85)

current avg12: 1:48.25 (σ = 6.74)
best avg12: 1:48.25 (σ = 6.74)

session avg: 1:48.25 (σ = 6.74)
session mean: 1:48.58

PB avg5 and avg12, but still quite fail. I'll see what I can do after re-tensioning my cube

Edit: 
Average of 5: 10.01
1. 10.16 B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U F L R F L' D U2 B R F 
2. (12.07) F2 U2 B L2 B R2 B' F' L2 D2 R2 D' L' D2 F2 R' U L2 U' L 
3. (9.59) B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B' U' B D' B L' F' L2 F' R 
4. 9.93 B' R' F L' F D F2 U' D2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B2 D2 
5. 9.93 U2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 B L2 R' F D L R D2 U L' 

So close. 2nd best avg5 ever

Also got this:
10.54, 11.70, 10.16, 12.07, 9.59, 9.93, 9.93, 11.76, 11.51, (14.18), 11.22, (9.56) = 10.84 3x3 PB avg12


----------



## kcl (Mar 15, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> GJ! Do you think I should start filming any solves at home?



Yes! I have a few sub 7's on cam and a crapton of 7's. You might even be able to get a PB on cam.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 15, 2014)

37.275 4x4 PB sniggle

OLL skip + Bad R Perm xDDDDDD no parity


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2014)

5x5 PBs while drinking Mountain Dew; I also switched the springs back.

1:26.35, 1:39.64, 1:43.06, 1:31.54, 1:29.35, 1:34.24, *(1:24.96), (1:44.26), 1:30.68, 1:30.91, 1:24.96*, 1:31.11

best avg5: 1:28.85 (σ = 3.37)
best avg12: 1:32.18 (σ = 5.56)


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 15, 2014)

2x2 PB Average of 100: 1.945
*PB Average of 25: 1.828*



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-15
avg of 100: 1.945

Time List:
1. 2.318 R F2 U' R' F R2 U F' 
2. 1.742 U2 R F U2 R F U2 R2 U' 
3. 2.099 R U2 R U F2 U' F U 
4. 2.345 U F R2 F2 U2 R' U' R F' 
5. 1.703 R2 U F' U' R2 U' R U' R2 
6. 1.945 F2 U R' F' R2 F2 R' U 
7. 1.780 R U R U2 F R2 F R 
8. 1.738 R' F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' 
9. 1.789 F U F2 R' F R2 F' R U' 
10. 1.729 R' U R F U2 R2 F' R' U 
11. 1.654 U R' U' F2 U F2 U2 R' 
12. 2.039 R2 U R' U2 F' R' U2 F U2 
13. 2.313 R' U' F U2 F U2 R' U2 
14. 2.700 R F' R2 U R' F R U F2 
15. 1.451 F' R F2 R F2 U' F R2 U 
16. 2.400 F R2 F U' F U F' U2 R2 U' 
17. 1.498 R' F2 R U2 F' R' U 
18. (3.502) F' U2 R2 U' F2 U F U R 
19. 2.445 R2 F R' F U' F U' F U2 
20. 2.388 U R2 U' F U' R F R' F2 
21. (1.334) F2 R' U F2 R2 U R' F' U 
22. 1.742 F2 U2 R' F U F' U2 F U2 
23. 2.333 U' R2 F R' F2 U' F 
24. 2.228 R' F2 U2 R F U R' U R2 U' 
25. 1.707 R U2 F U' R' F2 R' U2 F U2 
26. 2.559 R2 F R U2 F R2 
27. 2.122 F' U R F2 U' F' U2 F' 
28. 1.998 U F2 U F' R' F U' F2 U2 
29. 2.068 F U R F2 R F' U2 R U2 
*30. 1.812 F U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 
31. (DNF(1.985)) R U2 R F U2 F U' F2 
32. 1.530 U R' U2 F R2 F' R F2 U 
33. 1.592 U R2 U' F U' F2 R U2 
34. 1.438 U2 F2 U' F U' R2 F U 
35. 1.950 R' F U' R F' R2 U F' R' 
36. 1.658 F' R2 F' U R' F' U2 R' U' 
37. 1.781 F U' F' U R F' U2 R U2 
38. 1.508 F R' U' R U R' U' 
39. 1.688 R' F R' U R' F U R' U2 
40. 1.705 U R' U2 F2 R' U R U' F' 
41. 1.909 F R U' F R2 F2 U2 F' 
42. 1.707 R' F2 R F' U R' F U R 
43. 1.854 U2 F R' U R2 U F U F 
44. 1.888 U' F' U R2 F' U' F' U R' U2 
45. 2.061 R' F R F' U R' F U' R 
46. 1.995 R F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F U 
47. 1.991 R2 F' U F R2 F R U' 
48. 1.554 R U R2 F' R' F2 R U' F U2 
49. 1.881 R' U R U' F' U' F R2 U2 
50. 1.974 U2 R U F2 U F' R F2 U 
51. (6.392) F U2 R2 U F' U R2 U R2 
52. 1.881 U2 R' U R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 
53. 2.075 R' U F' U2 R F2 R U' R2 
54. 1.869 R' U2 R2 F' R' U' R' *
55. 2.269 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 F U2 
56. 3.014 R2 U F' R U2 F R' U2 
57. (1.388) R U2 F R' U R2 U F2 
58. 2.147 R' U R' U F' U' R F2 R' 
59. 1.536 U' F' R2 F' R F U' R' U 
60. 2.336 F' R F2 R U R2 F U' R 
61. 2.025 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 F 
62. 1.980 U2 R2 F2 U' F R' U' 
63. 2.099 F' R F2 U R2 U' F U 
64. 1.496 U2 R U' R F' R2 F R F2 U' 
65. 1.816 F2 U' F' U2 F R' F R2 
66. 1.993 U' F2 R' F R' U F2 R' 
67. (3.925) F R' F' R2 U F2 U' R2 U 
68. (1.044) U2 F' R' U' R' 
69. 1.976 R' U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U F' 
70. 2.609 F2 R F U R2 F' R U2 R' 
71. 1.393 U2 R2 U' F U R2 U' 
72. 1.843 R' F2 R U' R F U' R2 
73. 2.206 R2 F' R' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' 
74. 2.250 R2 U2 F U F2 R2 F' U' 
75. 1.493 U R2 U F' U R2 U F2 U2 
76. 1.609 R' F2 U F U2 R' U F2 
77. (4.418) R2 F2 R' F U2 R' F2 R2 
78. 2.648 F U F' U R' U' F' U2 F2 
79. 1.758 R' F2 U F2 U' R' U2 F R 
80. (1.113) R F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
81. 2.653 R2 U2 R' F' U F' R2 U F' 
82. 2.173 U R' U2 R F' R2 F R F2 
83. 1.489 R U' R2 F U F U2 R2 
84. 1.600 F2 R2 U R' F2 R' F' U R2 U' 
85. 1.698 F2 R2 U' F R U2 F' U2 F 
86. 1.821 F' U F2 U R U2 R' U2 F 
87. 1.643 U2 F' U' R' F' R2 U F R' 
88. 2.038 U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U' R2 U' 
89. 1.715 F R2 F' U R F' U2 
90. 2.077 R F' R U' R F2 R U2 F' U2 
91. 1.897 U R' F' U' F U' R F2 
92. 1.998 U F' R U2 F' R F2 
93. 2.104 U F' U' R2 F R' U2 F 
94. 1.922 U2 F' R F R2 U2 F 
95. 1.621 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R F R 
96. (1.251) U2 R2 F2 U' R' U F2 R2 U2 
97. 1.814 F U F' R F R2 U' 
98. 2.028 U' F U' R' U' R2 U' F2 U' 
99. 2.343 U' F R F R' U2 F2 U' F U' 
100. 1.783 U' R2 U' R' F2 U F' R F U'



1.913 ao50 in there is literally .001 off PB xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yes! I have a few sub 7's on cam and a crapton of 7's. You might even be able to get a PB on cam.


 
I get 1in 50 sub 8 and 1 in 500 sub7 so I don't think I will pull of something nice :/


----------



## kcl (Mar 15, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I get 1in 50 sub 8 and 1 in 500 sub7 so I don't think I will pull of something nice :/



Eh that's about the rate I get them too. I would say just record a big giant session. That's what I do. If you don't get anything good, wipe the card and repeat.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 15, 2014)

PBs in THREE different events today :O

Clock:

PB Single: 8.427
PB Average of 5: 9.829 (SUB 10!!!)
*PB Average of 12: 10.791*
PB Average of 25: 11.443



Spoiler



Time List:

1. 10.840 (0, 5) / (3, 4) / (-5, 3) / (-2, -5) / (-2) / (-3) / (4) / (-2) / (5) / (4) / dUdd 
2. 11.257 (-4, 3) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 4) / (1) / (2) / (6) / (0) / (-5) / (-2) / dddd 
3. 13.007 (0, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3) / (-2) / (4) / (-2) / (5) / (6) / UUdU 
4. 9.583 (-4, 1) / (3, 3) / (-3, -1) / (6, 2) / (-3) / (3) / (3) / (4) / (6) / (6) / UdUd 
5. 11.758 (4, -5) / (-3, -3) / (5, -3) / (5, 1) / (-5) / (1) / (-1) / (4) / (6) / (-4) / dUUU 
6. 12.386 (6, 6) / (-3, -5) / (0, 1) / (2, 3) / (-1) / (-4) / (-1) / (0) / (6) / (0) / dddd 
7. 14.495 (6, -4) / (6, 5) / (5, 1) / (-3, -4) / (-2) / (2) / (5) / (0) / (-3) / (-2) / UdUd 
8. 11.557 (-5, 5) / (2, 6) / (-2, 0) / (3, -5) / (2) / (4) / (1) / (6) / (-4) / (3) / UUdU 
9. 14.454 (4, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -4) / (1, 1) / (-3) / (0) / (2) / (-2) / (0) / (1) / UUUd 
10. 10.545 (-3, 0) / (2, 5) / (-3, 4) / (3, -2) / (-4) / (-5) / (-1) / (0) / (-2) / (0) / dUUd 
11. 11.776 (-5, 5) / (-3, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 4) / (6) / (-2) / (-4) / (-1) / (5) / (3) / UdUU 
12. 12.173 (-5, -4) / (1, 2) / (-5, 6) / (0, -2) / (-4) / (6) / (2) / (6) / (2) / (1) / dddU 
13. DNF(11.017) (1, 5) / (1, 2) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (-1) / (-3) / (-5) / (4) / (-3) / (6) / UUdU 
*14. 11.726 (1, -4) / (4, 5) / (-4, 6) / (-5, -2) / (6) / (3) / (3) / (-2) / (-1) / (1) / dddd 
15. 12.043 (6, 2) / (-4, 2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3) / (0) / (-4) / (5) / (-1) / (6) / UdUU 
16. 11.209 (6, 3) / (0, 1) / (-1, -5) / (5, -5) / (5) / (1) / (3) / (-2) / (-4) / (-4) / UdUd 
17. 10.822 (6, -1) / (1, -3) / (1, 6) / (3, 0) / (-4) / (-5) / (5) / (-4) / (-3) / (-3) / UUdU 
18. 10.069 (-5, 1) / (0, -4) / (6, -5) / (-5, -5) / (-3) / (-2) / (-3) / (0) / (-2) / (6) / dddU 
19. 11.963 (-3, -4) / (2, 1) / (3, -4) / (2, 4) / (1) / (-3) / (5) / (2) / (5) / (-3) / UUdU 
20. 11.032 (-5, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 6) / (2, 1) / (-5) / (5) / (-3) / (1) / (0) / (4) / UUdd 
21. 8.427[SOOOO LUCKY] (6, 1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-1, 5) / (3) / (3) / (-2) / (-3) / (3) / (-2) / UUUU 
22. 9.542[WAT] (-2, 0) / (5, 2) / (2, 0) / (4, -4) / (-5) / (-4) / (5) / (5) / (-4) / (2) / dUUd 
23. 10.968 (6, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-4, 5) / (-4) / (-3) / (-1) / (-2) / (5) / (-2) / dUdd 
24. 8.976 (-4, -5) / (1, 4) / (0, -4) / (-1, -3) / (-4) / (-3) / (-2) / (-1) / (-3) / (4) / ddUU 
25. 11.598 (0, 5) / (6, 4) / (4, 3) / (0, 4) / (-1) / (1) / (3) / (5) / (-2) / (1) / dUdU*



Watch out, Kit. (just kitting)


----------



## CuBear (Mar 15, 2014)

First sub 10 single
9.63 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U' R' F D U2 R' B D2 R D2 L

Reconstruction:

z2 y ~~ inspection
L U L F' ~~Cross
U2 L U' L' ~~1st pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L ~~2nd pair
U2 R U R2 U' R ~~3rd pair
U' R U R2 F R F' R U' R' ~~4th pair
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' ~~OLL/PLL skip
U ~~AUF

0 rotations and PLL skip probably helped


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 15, 2014)

7.71 D2 R2 F R2 B U2 L2 F D2 R2 B D R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 D L2
Fullstep and Stackmat pb
Solution:
z2 U' R' F2 R L' XCross (5/51)
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L F2L #2 (8/51)
y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F2L #3 (11/51)
y2 U R' U2 R y U' R U R' F2l #4 (8 /51)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R OLL (8 /51)
y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' PLL (11/51)
51 Moves without Rotations: 6.61 tps


----------



## imvelox (Mar 15, 2014)

9:38.76 *9x9* Single on cam


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

A couple days ago i got first sub 30 single, now my best single is 23 non skip and my most recent average of 12 was 35 seconds. I am 8 days and 17 plls into my goal of learning full pll, and having a sub 30 PB average of 12.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 15, 2014)

Solved my first 4x4 today. By following instructions it took me a mere 90 mins. Would have been an hour but I messed up the algorithm for parity and had to start again. Enjoyed it though.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 15, 2014)

8.49 OH single

Misscrambled, and it was incredibly lucky, I'm pretty sure it's not legit enough to count as an actual solve.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 8.49 OH single
> 
> Misscrambled, and it was incredibly lucky, I'm pretty sure it's not legit enough to count as an actual solve.



Wat.

lol your pb is 8.48 thank god you didn't beat it and be questionable about what the heck your PB is xD


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 15, 2014)

13.86 OH single with CFOP

only because I gave up ZZ for Lent 

D B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 L D R2 D F'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 15, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wat.
> 
> lol your pb is 8.48 thank god you didn't beat it and be questionable about what the heck your PB is xD



X-cross with first pair, rotationless F2L, Sune -> Good J Perm. Questionable difficulty at best.

I still have that legitimate 8.48 though, so it's all good


----------



## kcl (Mar 15, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> X-cross with first pair, rotationless F2L, Sune -> Good J perm



Your name isn't martin..


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Your name isn't martin..



Took me a few seconds, but I see what you did there.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 16, 2014)

yesss 5x5 while in the airport ftw

1:05.68 Dw Lw2 U Bw' Dw2 B Lw2 Rw R D' B' Lw' B Uw2 Bw' Lw U Fw2 F2 D' R2 F' U' Uw F2 Dw2 U' R D2 L Uw' D' Bw' L Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' U' Bw' Lw F D' Lw2 B2 F' L' F2 R' F2 Dw2 B Lw2 B' L' Fw2 B' D' L


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Spoiler: 7.39 Single



[youtubehd]bDBhhNxNcwM[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Reconstruction (tps wat)



F2 D2 F2 R2 F' B2 L' D2 R F B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' D2 B2

z2 y // inspection
F R // cross
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U y' L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' U' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.39	64	8.66	66	8.93[/COLOR]

Cross+1	0.84	9	10.71	9	10.71
F2L	4.78	41	8.58	43	9.00
LL	2.61	23	8.81	23	8.81

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	18%	22%	21%
F2L/Total	65%	64%	65%
LL/Total	35%	36%	35%
```


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 16, 2014)

6:44.72 7x7 ao5, I did 20 solves in the car today xD


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 16, 2014)

3x3
11.18 avg 5 pb
12.10 avg 12 pb
13.12 avg 100 pb

4x4
45.07 avg 5 pb 
48.99 avg 12 pb
51.09 avg 50


----------



## Fawn (Mar 16, 2014)

2 for me: I got my first sub-10 single earlier this week (9.666). The other accomplishment, I guess, is that i managed to get someone into cubing.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 16, 2014)

2nd sub 1:10

1:09.60 Lw U2 Dw' F' Fw' Dw' Uw2 F Rw L Fw B F' Bw' U' Fw2 Rw' Lw B' R U Fw2 F U2 Rw2 Uw Bw' R L2 Dw R' B R' Uw' Dw' U' L Rw2 Uw' Rw Lw' Fw2 Bw L F' D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw D' Uw R' L Rw Fw Dw Uw' Lw2 R Rw


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 16, 2014)

I decided to do some 2x2x2. PBs! I use Ortega


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-16
solves/total: 500/500

single
best: 1.545 EG-1(How I always solve pi OLL unless CLL setup)
worst: 26.846 (I forgot where I was)

mean of 3
current: 12.088 (σ = 5.83)
best: 5.162 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 5
current: 9.195 (σ = 0.64)
best: 5.682 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 12
current: 9.579 (σ = 3.29)
best: 6.407 (σ = 1.38)

avg of 50
current: 8.297 (σ = 1.21)
best: 8.067 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 100
current: 8.443 (σ = 1.32)
best: 8.325 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 8.876 (σ = 1.92)
Mean: 9.248

Time List:
1. 8.972 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U2 
2. 8.287 U' R' U' F U2 R2 U' F2 R' 
3. 9.808 U' F R F' R F2 R' F2 U' 
4. 7.728 U R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R' F' 
5. 10.836 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F R' F2 R2 U2 
6. 10.207 U R2 U' R F2 U' R F R' U' 
7. 8.415 F2 R2 U F' R2 F U R2 U2 
8. 9.784 R' U2 R' F U F2 U2 F' R2 
9. 12.657 F2 R' F R U2 R U' R F2 
10. 12.629 U' F' R' U' F R U' F2 U2 
11. 8.083 U R2 U F' U R' U2 F R2 
12. 10.189 F2 R2 U' F R F2 U' R' U' 
13. 7.850 U2 R U2 R U F' R F2 U 
14. 8.210 R' U R2 F' U R U2 F U' 
15. 7.937 R' F U2 F U F' R' F' R' 
16. 9.427 U2 R' F R F R2 U' R' U' 
17. 7.669 R F' U' F' U F2 U R U 
18. 8.342 F U' F' U2 R U' F R2 U2 
19. 6.110 R F R2 F R2 F R' U R 
20. 6.800 R2 F U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F 
21. 12.739 R U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F2 R' 
22. 7.283 F' R2 U R' F R' U F' U 
23. 7.923 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' 
24. 8.551 F2 R2 U F U F2 U R' U 
25. 6.994 F2 R U F U F' R2 U F' 
26. 1.545 R' F2 R2 U F2 R' F2 U' R' 
27. 9.749 R' U R2 F' U F R2 U' F2 
28. 5.309 R F U2 F' U R U2 F' U2 
29. 7.229 F' R' F' U' R' U2 F R U' 
30. 9.064 R2 U' R' U R' F2 U2 F' R2 
31. 7.901 F' R2 U' F2 U' F R' U R' 
32. 13.122 U2 F' R' U' R U2 F U' F2 
33. 9.802 R2 F' U2 F' R U2 R2 U' F' 
34. 11.254+ U2 R2 U' R U' F R F R2 
35. 5.577 R2 F U2 F U F2 R' U R' 
36. 8.208 F' U' F2 U2 F' U R U R 
37. 7.625 U' R' F R' F' U F2 R2 U2 R' 
38. 10.903 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 
39. 12.683 U' F U' F U' F U2 R' U' 
40. 10.009 U2 F2 R U' F R2 U R' U' 
41. 7.563 R F' R U2 F R' F R2 F' 
42. 10.525 R2 F2 U F U2 R U R2 U' 
43. 11.315 R' U R F2 R2 U F2 R' U' 
44. 10.888 R U F2 R' U R U' R2 F2 U2 
45. 5.189 U2 R2 U R' U' F U' F U 
46. 10.098 U R U R2 U' F R' F' U2 
47. 8.530 U F2 R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R' 
48. 11.609 F R' U' F2 R U2 R' F U 
49. 9.559 U2 R' F U' F' R2 U F2 R' U2 
50. 8.879 U R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 
51. 8.909 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 F' R' 
52. 9.381 F U' F R2 F U R2 U2 R' U' 
53. 7.665 R2 F R' F2 R F2 U' F R' 
54. 7.861 F R' F R2 F U F' R U' 
55. 4.061 F2 R F2 R F R' U2 F2 U2 
56. 10.996 F U' R' F U2 F' R' F U2 
57. 6.689 F' U2 F' R' F' R F' R U' 
58. 6.902 R2 F2 R F2 U' R' U' R U2 
59. 6.312 R' U F' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 
60. 10.632 F' R F U F2 R' U R2 F' 
61. 9.225 F2 R F R2 F U2 F U F' 
62. 10.529 F2 R2 F R' F2 U F' R' U' 
63. 6.187 U F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' U2 
64. 6.836 F U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
65. 6.915 U2 R2 U F' R F' U2 F U' 
66. 8.171 F U2 F R' F2 U' R F2 U' 
67. 17.551 U2 R2 F R F' R2 F' U' R2 
68. 8.968 U F R' U2 R U R2 U' F2 U' 
69. 7.489 F2 R U' F' U F2 U' F2 R' 
70. 7.743 R U R2 F' U' R2 U2 F U' 
71. 8.352 R U' R F U2 F R' U' R2 U' 
72. 8.739 R' F U2 F U2 R U F R 
73. 10.550 F' U R' F2 U2 R F R2 F' 
74. 10.520 R' U' F U' R F U2 R2 U2 
75. 7.700 R2 U F R2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 
76. 7.532 F2 R' U R2 F U2 R' U' R' 
77. 12.332 R U2 F2 U F' R U2 F2 U' 
78. 6.052 U' F' R U F' U' F' U2 R' 
79. 10.220+ U F R' F U2 F R' F U 
80. 9.423 U' R U' R' U2 R' F2 R U2 
81. 8.240 U' R' U R2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
82. 12.823 R' U' F2 U' F U2 R' U' R 
83. 17.257 R' U2 R' U R F R' F U' 
84. 13.878 U R2 U2 F' R' U F2 U' R' 
85. 14.201 R' F2 R' U' R U' R' F U' 
86. 8.596 U2 R2 U' R2 F U F U2 R2 
87. 7.472 U R F' U2 R U' F' U' R 
88. 8.913 U R U2 R U R2 F R2 U2 
89. 14.511 R2 U' R2 U' R F R2 F' U' 
90. 11.278 F' R U' R F U2 R2 F' U 
91. 7.012 F2 U2 R' U' R F' U2 R2 U2 
92. 10.652 U' R2 U R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U2 
93. 7.645 R F2 R U R2 U R' F' U2 
94. 7.249 U R' U F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' 
95. 9.010 R' U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U 
96. 13.272 F2 R' U' F U' R F R' U' 
97. 10.276 U2 F R U2 F2 R2 F' U R U 
98. 10.099 U' F U F2 U' R U' R2 F 
99. 9.202 U F U R U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
100. 8.916 U2 R' U2 R' U F' U2 R U' 
101. 8.605 U' F U R U2 R2 F' R' U2 
102. 8.421 R2 U' F' R F2 U' F' R' U' 
103. 9.277 R2 F2 U' F U R U' F U' 
104. 9.638 U R2 U' R2 F U' F R U' 
105. 11.874 F R2 U2 F U2 F' R U' F2 
106. 7.101 R' F2 U F U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
107. 9.114 R' U R2 U' R U F2 R' F U 
108. 7.866 R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F' U F' 
109. 6.732 F' U2 R U' F2 R F U2 R 
110. 8.754 R' F' U' F U' R U2 F' U2 
111. 5.751 R F R' F2 U F R' F R2 
112. 8.501 F U F2 R' U R2 F U' R' 
113. 11.678 R2 F' R2 F' U F2 U' F2 U 
114. 8.353 R U2 R2 U' F' R U' F' R' 
115. 8.511 U2 F' R F' R2 F R' U2 R' U' 
116. 7.183 R2 U2 R' F R' F' R F' U 
117. 20.465 F' U F2 U' R U F2 U R2 
118. 7.817 U R U' F2 R F2 U' F' R' 
119. 6.627 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' F U R' 
120. 11.184 U' F' U R F2 U2 R' F R' 
121. 6.000 F' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U F2 U 
122. 7.852 R' U' F' U2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
123. 9.950 U F U' R' F U2 F U R2 
124. 9.288 U2 F2 U' R F R2 U' F' U' 
125. 9.599 U' R U2 R F2 R' F R U 
126. 7.200 F' R2 U R2 F' U2 F' U F' 
127. 7.221 F' R2 U2 R' F R' F U R' 
128. 10.350 R U' F' R F2 U2 R' U' F' U 
129. 9.267 U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U' R U2 R2 
130. 6.981 F' U' R2 F U F R' U' R U' 
131. 7.534+ R F2 U' R U' R2 U2 F2 R' 
132. 17.933 F' R F' U F' U F' U R2 
133. 6.883 U R' U R' U R2 U R' U 
134. 8.417 R2 U' F R' U2 F R' F2 U' 
135. 7.499 F' R' F R' U2 R U' R2 F 
136. 7.936 F U R' F2 R' U2 F U2 F 
137. 10.550 R F2 U2 F U F' U R2 U' 
138. 8.036 U2 R U2 F' U' F2 R U' R' U' 
139. 4.583 U' F R2 U' F' R' F2 R' U' 
140. 8.519 F' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
141. 9.729 F' R U2 F2 R' F R' U' R' 
142. 9.282 U' F' R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' 
143. 12.399 F' R' F R' F' U R2 F' U2 
144. 9.900 F' R2 U R2 U' F R' F' U 
145. 9.321 F2 U2 R2 F' U F' U2 F' R2 U2 
146. 4.624+ U2 R' U R U' R U' R' U' 
147. 9.766 U R' F R F' U2 F' U' R 
148. 10.451 F2 U F' U R' U2 R' F R' 
149. 20.431 F2 U' R2 U' F R F2 U2 F' 
150. 7.664 R F2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 
151. 8.965 R' U' F U' R2 F R U F 
152. 7.436 U F2 U R' U R2 F2 U R U 
153. 8.187 R2 U' F2 U' R F' U R' F2 
154. 11.384 R' U' R2 F R2 U2 R' F' R2 
155. 6.399 U R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U 
156. 9.182 R U2 F' U2 R' U R F U2 
157. 7.350 R F R2 U' F' U R2 F' R2 U' 
158. 6.550 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' 
159. 10.538 F R U' F2 U' R F U R2 U' 
160. 7.434 U2 R' F2 U' F2 U' R U' R2 
161. 8.263 R F2 U2 R U F2 U2 R U' 
162. 11.125 U' R U F2 R' F' R2 F' R 
163. 6.787 U2 R U' F2 U' F U F2 R2 U' 
164. 10.648 F2 U' R2 F' R2 F' R U' R' 
165. 5.234 R2 U F' U2 F' U' R U' R' U 
166. 6.620 R' F R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' 
167. 8.269 F2 U' F' U F' R F' U' F2 
168. 7.337 U R2 F2 U F' U' F2 U R2 U2 
169. 9.347 R2 F' R F' R U R F U' 
170. 13.150 F U2 R' F' U R2 U R U 
171. 10.782 U' R2 F2 R F2 R U' R' U2 
172. 20.944 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R U' 
173. 5.840 U2 R' U' F U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 
174. 10.033 F2 U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' F' U' 
175. 7.682 R2 U R2 F R F2 U' R2 U2 
176. 8.097 U2 R2 F' U2 R F U' F U 
177. 7.587 U F' U F U' F2 R F U 
178. 9.819 U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F U2 F2 U' 
179. 11.401 U R' U' F' U F U2 R' U2 
180. 8.533 F R2 U F R' F R' F2 R' 
181. 9.095 R F U F2 U2 R2 U' R U' 
182. 8.503 F' R' U F2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 
183. 10.652 F' R2 U2 R F2 U' R U R2 U' 
184. 11.516 U' R2 F U2 F R U2 R' F 
185. 7.930 F2 R U F R' F2 R' U2 R U2 
186. 15.927 R2 U' R F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 
187. 7.633 R U R' F U2 R' F R U' R' 
188. 12.626+ R F U2 F R U2 R F' R 
189. 8.045 U' R' U R2 U F U' R F' 
190. 7.551 U R' U F2 U' F2 R F' R' U2 
191. 8.466 F2 R2 F R2 U F U F2 U 
192. 9.333+ R' F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U' F' 
193. 7.929 F2 U R' U2 F2 R F R2 U' 
194. 6.930 R' F2 U F' U2 R U' R' U' 
195. 11.264 U F2 U' F U F' R F' R 
196. 6.830 U F' R' F' U R U R2 U 
197. 21.035 F' U2 F' R F R2 U2 R' F U' 
198. 7.717 U2 R' F2 U' F' U F' R U2 
199. 10.684 R U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U' R' 
200. 6.697 R' U' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
201. 7.934 U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F U F' 
202. 8.001 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 R 
203. 8.183 F U2 R F2 R' U' R2 F2 U 
204. 12.384 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 
205. 9.218 F R2 F R U2 R' U R U2 
206. 26.846 R' U2 R' F2 U R' F U R U' 
207. 8.770 U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F U' B R' D2 L2 F' L' F2 D'* lol 3x3x3 scrambles.*
208. 8.367 D2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 L D2 L' F2 U' L' B' D' F' D B F2 D' U2 
209. 9.297 B D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 B' L2 U2 F R' D B F 
210. 13.667 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B L2 F2 L' D L D' U2 R2 F2 
211. 8.816 L R2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 F2 L' B R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R D 
212. 9.884 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L R B2 D U2 L' U L' F' R2 
213. 5.979 L2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F D2 R B' F R' F L F U' B2 U' 
214. 6.934 F' D L2 F' B' L' U2 R2 B' D' B2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 L F2 L2 U2 D2 
215. 7.469 D2 U2 B D2 L2 F R2 B R2 U' R B D2 L' R' U2 L2 U 
216. 8.421 B U' F2 D F2 R' D' B L' F L' U2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 L' 
217. 11.000+ F D2 B U D B2 R' D2 B R2 L U2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 L' 
218. 13.566 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U R' U' F' D' U2 R U2 B2 F' R' 
219. 7.716 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B' F R2 B' D2 R2 U L F' U L F' L2 D' R' F2 
220. 9.877 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 R F R B2 D U2 F' L U B2 
221. 9.522 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R F2 R' D' F D2 L' D' B' U L B2 D' 
222. 8.236 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R B' U' F' L2 R2 
223. 15.085 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U R2 U F R2 U F2 L R' B' U' F' U2 
224. 11.201+ U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R' B2 F2 U' F R D2 U L U 
225. 4.668 U2 L2 F R2 B' L2 B' L2 F' D2 R' B L D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F' 
226. 8.555 F D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' D' F D B' F2 R2 U' F 
227. 9.215 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 D' U' R' D' B2 L2 B L D' R' 
228. 6.366 B U2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 U' R2 B' F L' U2 R' B' 
229. 6.473 D B L2 U L F U B R' U' B R2 F2 R2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 
230. 9.065 F U' F2 D' L B U R B2 R' U2 F U2 F U2 R2 F U2 F' D2 
231. 25.268 B D F R' B2 U2 D F U' B' L2 U2 R2 D B2 U D' F2 
232. 25.450 U2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U R U L F U B D 
233. 2.597 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F' D R2 U' L B R D' R D2 R' 
234. 7.286 D2 U2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B U2 F L2 D' U' F' L2 U' R' B U2 L2 R' 
235. 11.864 U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L U2 R U L' U' B2 D2 F' D U F' 
236. 10.698 F' U2 B U2 R2 F2 L' B' D' F L2 D2 B' U2 F' B' R2 B L2 
237. 9.033 U' D2 R' D B' L B2 L U B2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F B2 U2 L2 
238. 4.782 U2 L2 R B2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 D' U B U' R' U2 F L D2 L' 
239. 18.128 D2 R F2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 U' B L D U2 F' L U' L' U' 
240. 6.547 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 B2 U' B L2 U2 F' R' U R2 U 
241. 13.916 R2 U' F B D L' U F2 L D F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D 
242. 9.581 B' R2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D R' B R2 B R2 D F' R' 
243. 2.457 F2 U F' U' R U2 F' U2 R' 
244. 6.647 R' F' U' R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
245. 19.385 F' R2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U R' 
246. 7.755 F' U' F2 R U2 R U R2 F' 
247. 8.849 R2 F' R U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 
248. 8.177 R' F U' F' R F' U2 R' U 
249. 7.334 R' F2 U' R F R2 U' F' U 
250. 19.133 R' F2 R' F U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
251. 9.204 U' R U2 F R' F2 U F2 R2 
252. 6.940 R U2 R F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 
253. 12.285 U R U2 F R2 U' R2 U2 R' 
254. 8.334 R2 U' R F U2 R' U' F2 R 
255. 23.755 F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R' U' 
256. 9.843 F' R' F U2 R' U' R F2 R' 
257. 17.165 F U F' U R' F U' F2 U2 
258. 4.614 U' F' U' R F2 U' F2 U F2 
259. 8.707 U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U F' R' 
260. 8.063 F' R' F2 R2 F' R U R' U2 
261. 2.626 U F' R' F U' R' F2 R U' 
262. 7.698 R F2 R' F R' U2 F R2 F' 
263. 6.500 F2 R F2 R' F' U F U' F 
264. 10.733 U2 R U2 F2 U F2 R U' F2 
265. 7.863 F U R' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 
266. 5.444 R U R' F' R' U' R U2 F' 
267. 5.566 F2 R' F R2 F R2 F' U F' U' 
268. 7.453 F U2 R F' R F' R' U' R2 
269. 6.534 U2 R F U' R2 U R U' R U' 
270. 4.005 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R' F' R' U2 
271. 4.947 F2 R' U2 R' F U R' U' R2 U' 
272. 9.387 U2 F2 R F' U R' U F' U' 
273. 8.749 F R' U2 R' F U F' R2 U2 
274. 13.071 F R U R F' U F' U2 R' 
275. 10.510 U2 R F2 R' U2 F R' F' U2 
276. 10.086 F U2 R' F' U R2 F' R' U' 
277. 4.107 U2 R' F' R2 U R U' R F' 
278. 11.055 F2 U F' R F2 R F' R F2 
279. 7.431 R2 U F U' R U' R U2 F' 
280. 10.530 U2 F' R2 U2 F U' F2 R' U' 
281. 8.600 U' F U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U' 
282. 8.478 R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' 
283. 8.985 U R2 U2 F R' U' F' R2 F' 
284. 9.618 R U R' F' U R' F2 U R' 
285. 9.166 F' U' R F U R' F U' R' U2 
286. 14.546 R' U R' U2 F U2 R' F R' 
287. 4.580 R' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' F' 
288. 4.267 F R' F2 R F2 R' F R' F' U' 
289. 11.288 F2 R F R' F R2 F R2 F' 
290. 11.400 R' U' R F2 U R' U2 R' U2 
291. 9.001 F2 R F' U F2 U R' F' R' 
292. 9.100 U F R U' F R' F2 R U' 
293. 9.617 F U R U R2 U F' U R' U' 
294. 7.202 U R U R' U R U2 F' U2 
295. 7.633 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F U' F2 R 
296. 7.043 F' U2 F2 R F' U R F2 U' 
297. 10.465 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U' 
298. 10.715 R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U 
299. 6.601 R F R F' U R2 U R' U2 
300. 5.850 U' F' R F R' F2 R2 F' U' 
301. 8.303 R U' R U2 F' R2 F' U R2 
302. 9.733 U R F R2 F R' U2 F U' 
303. 7.317 R F U2 F U' R2 U' R U 
304. 7.557 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F' U 
305. 6.566 U2 F R U' F U R2 F2 U2 
306. 10.186 R2 F R F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' 
307. 5.496 F2 U2 F' U F R' U2 F2 U' 
308. 6.878 F U2 F' R F' U F2 R' U 
309. 7.373 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F 
310. 7.786 U2 F' R' U2 R U2 F' U' R 
311. 7.199 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R F R2 U' 
312. 8.738 F' R2 F' U' R2 F U R2 U 
313. 8.134 U2 R' F R U2 F2 U' F U 
314. 9.633 U' R F2 U2 R U' R F2 R U' 
315. 7.768 U2 F U' F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
316. 9.131 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
317. 9.134 U F' R' U2 R F' R U' R 
318. 8.584 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 F R' U' 
319. 7.684 R' U2 F' R U2 R' U R F' U' 
320. 11.018 R U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' 
321. 8.199 R2 U R F' U R2 F2 U R' 
322. 4.760 U' F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 
323. 6.416 U' R2 U' R2 F R' F2 U F2 U 
324. 9.371 U' F' U F2 R2 F' U' R2 F U' 
325. 7.217 U F' U R U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
326. 8.603 U F2 U R' F2 U F U2 R 
327. 7.803 F R' F R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 
328. 5.151 U R2 F' R U' F' U F2 R' 
329. 13.379 F' R F' U2 R F U R' U2 
330. 11.135 R2 U' R F2 U' F2 U R2 U' 
331. 26.114 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R F2 U2 
332. 4.501 U' R' F R2 F' R' U2 R U2 
333. 10.667 U2 R U R F U2 R' F' U' 
334. 9.516 F2 U F' U F2 R' F' R2 U 
335. 8.519 R2 F' U2 F' U' R U' R' U' 
336. 6.066 F2 U' F R F R' F U F2 
337. 11.732 R' F R' F2 U R2 F2 R' F' 
338. 8.133 U2 F' R' F' R2 U F' R2 U' 
339. 14.253 U R' U F R2 U' R' F R' 
340. 4.018 F2 R2 F2 R F' R F2 R U' 
341. 6.587 F' R' U2 R' U F U2 R U' 
342. 10.757 R F R' F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 
343. 19.845 U F R' U' R2 F U' F2 U2 
344. 8.552 R' F' R' U' R2 F' U' R' U 
345. 6.736 R F2 U R' U' R' F U2 R 
346. 8.517 U2 F' R2 F U F2 R F' R 
347. 24.637 R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 F2 R' 
348. 12.887 F R2 U F' R2 F' R' F R' 
349. 8.343 R' U R F' U2 R U' R' F' U' 
350. 9.486 U R F' R2 U R F2 U' F 
351. 10.567+ F' U R2 U' F U' F R U' 
352. 6.395 R F' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U 
353. 7.765 U F U' R' U F' R2 F' R2 U' 
354. 9.164 F' R2 F2 U R' U R' F' U 
355. 11.774 F U' R U R' U' F' R2 U 
356. 8.917 F2 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' 
357. 7.233 F' U' R' F' R2 U F U R2 
358. 7.828 F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 
359. 14.567 R' U' R' F2 U R U' R' U2 
360. 23.281 U2 F' U' F2 U' R' F U2 R 
361. 13.779 U2 F U' F U' R2 U2 F U2 
362. 9.781 U2 R' F R2 U F' U R U2 
363. 8.333 R' U2 F' R2 F2 U F' R' U 
364. 7.800 U' F2 U F R2 F' R2 F' R' 
365. 9.899 F U F R' F U2 R2 F' U 
366. 6.560 R2 U' R F' R U2 R' U2 R2 
367. 11.598 F' R U' R U R' U2 R' F' U' 
368. 8.412 F R2 U2 F' U' F R2 F' R U 
369. 15.037 U' R' F R2 U' F U' F U' 
370. 9.536 R F2 U F R2 U2 F' U2 F U' 
371. 10.050 R F R2 U' R F' R F R 
372. 16.069 F R' U2 R U' R2 U F U' 
373. 10.799 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R' U' 
374. 2.886 F U R2 F U R U2 F U2 
375. 7.636 F2 R2 F R2 F R' F R' U 
376. 8.949 U2 F' R U' R' F2 R2 F' R U' 
377. 9.979 F' U2 R' U F R2 U2 F R 
378. 6.617 U2 F R2 F' U F2 R U' R' 
379. 9.284 U' F' R2 U' F2 U' R F2 U2 
380. 6.665 U' F2 U' F U2 F R' F2 U 
381. 9.374 U2 F' U' R' U2 F U R2 U 
382. 9.720 F U' F R' U2 F' U R F' U' 
383. 6.782 R U R' U F U R2 F2 U' 
384. 8.200 F U F2 U F R2 U' F U2 
385. 13.363 F2 U F2 U' R2 U F' R U' 
386. 5.600 R2 F' U F' U' F2 R2 F' R 
387. 5.655 R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
388. 10.864 F R2 U' R U' R' U F' U2 
389. 11.157 U' F' R F R F2 U' F2 R2 
390. 9.115 U F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F U 
391. 7.259 U F' U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 
392. 8.517 R U' F R' F2 U R' F2 R2 
393. 9.252 F' U2 F U' F R2 U2 F' U' 
394. 7.097 F' U' F2 R F' U F2 R2 U' 
395. 8.085 F' R' F R' U2 R' F2 R U' R2 
396. 6.635 F' U' F R' U2 R U F2 R2 
397. 7.506 R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F 
398. 6.885 F R2 F' U' R2 U' R F2 U 
399. 9.366+ R U F2 U R2 F' R F' R' U' 
400. 24.021 R' F2 U R' F' U F' R2 U 
401. 13.137 U R2 U R F2 U' F U' F2 
402. 8.573 F' R F' U2 R U' R F U 
403. 8.566 U2 R U' F U' F' U F2 R' 
404. 7.082 F2 U2 R' F U' F2 U' R2 F U2 
405. 12.622 F U2 R2 U F' R U' F' U 
406. 8.000 U' R U' F2 R U2 R U2 R2 
407. 7.534 R2 F' R F' R U F2 U2 R' 
408. 8.782 U R U2 R U R' F2 R F 
409. 7.503 U2 F2 R U' F2 U' F U' R' 
410. 8.334 U' F2 R' U2 R U' F' U R2 U2 
411. 8.151 F' R F2 U' R2 F2 U R U' 
412. 9.462 F' R' F U2 F R' U R' U 
413. 8.289 U' F' U R F' U R' U' R2 
414. 8.053 F U' R' F R' F U' F' U 
415. 7.405 U' R' U2 R F2 U' F R' F' U' 
416. 11.318 U' F2 U F' R' F2 R' U' R' 
417. 13.174 R2 F2 R U2 F' U2 F R2 F 
418. 9.085 R' F' R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R 
419. 5.632 U' R2 F U' R' U' R F2 R2 
420. 8.896 R2 F2 R2 U F R F' R U' 
421. 4.267 R U F' U F' R' U2 R U2 
422. 8.666 F' R' F R' F' R F2 R2 U2 
423. 11.417 U' F2 U2 F' R F2 U R' U' 
424. 9.125 F U F' U' R U' R U2 R U' 
425. 6.182 R F2 R F2 R' F2 U R2 U' 
426. 8.636 R U2 F2 U R2 F R U' R' 
427. 10.285 F' R' U2 F U' F U' R F' 
428. 7.118 R' U' R' U' F2 U R2 U F' U' 
429. 7.441 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U 
430. 10.030 F' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U 
431. 8.348 F' U2 F' U F' R2 U' R2 U' 
432. 9.497 F' R U R2 U2 F' R' U2 R 
433. 8.439 F' U F' R F2 U' R U R' U' 
434. 7.606 F' R F' U F2 U F' R F 
435. 8.584 U F U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 
436. 9.085 R2 U F' U' F' U R2 F' R U' 
437. 8.468+ R' F' U R' F2 U2 R U' F' 
438. 7.519 R' U F2 R2 U2 R' F' U R U' 
439. 7.630+ F2 U F2 U R U' R F R2 U' 
440. 8.330 F2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 F' U2 
441. 7.603 U R' F2 U F R2 U F' U' 
442. 7.317 R U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 R' 
443. 10.620 U F R' U R' F U F' U 
444. 22.979 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R U' F2 U' 
445. 8.018 R' F' U' F' R2 U2 F' R F2 U' 
446. 7.655 F R2 F' U R' U2 F R2 U' 
447. 7.864 U F2 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 
448. 7.914 U R F2 R' F' U2 F' R U2 
449. 7.270 U2 R F2 R F2 R2 U' R' U 
450. 7.294 U R U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U 
451. 9.434 U2 R U' F U' F R F' U 
452. 5.347 R2 U' F' R F2 R U' F2 U2 
453. 7.600 R' F U R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
454. 7.262 U' R U' F2 R' F U F U' 
455. 11.583 U F2 U' F2 R2 U F U2 R 
456. 9.329 U F2 U2 R F' R2 U F2 U' 
457. 8.015 U2 R U F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
458. 7.287 F2 R' U' F R' U F U' R2 
459. 7.474 F R2 U2 R U R2 U F2 R' 
460. 7.367 U2 F R F' U2 F U' F U' 
461. 10.429+ F' U2 F U R2 U' F R2 U2 
462. 7.302 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 
463. 7.645 F R U' F2 U' F' U2 F U' R2 
464. 7.516 F' U2 F' U F R U2 F' U' 
465. 10.101 R F' U R U2 F2 R U' R 
466. 7.382 R2 F' U R F2 U2 R2 F' U' 
467. 3.136 R' F2 R F U R F' R' U' 
468. 6.698 R2 U F2 R' U' F2 U' F R2 
469. 9.092 R' U2 F R' F' R U R2 U 
470. 7.383 U R2 F2 U' F R2 F R' U' 
471. 7.999 F2 U F' U2 R2 F U2 F2 R' 
472. 6.704 U2 R U F2 U F' U2 F R' U' 
473. 7.833 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 
474. 8.852 R' F U2 F R2 F U' F R' U2 
475. 10.419 F' U' F U' F2 U F' R U 
476. 9.148 F R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R U2 
477. 7.690 R2 U2 F' U' F R' F R U' 
478. 7.510 R' U F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F' U' 
479. 7.581 U' F2 U F2 R' F U F U 
480. 16.802 R U2 F R' U F' R U2 R U' 
481. 8.690 R U2 R' U F U' F R' U 
482. 4.914 F2 R2 U' R F R' U F2 U2 
483. 9.966 R2 U2 R U R' F U' F R2 
484. 6.417 F' R F' U2 F U2 F' U R 
485. 8.662+ F U' R U2 R F' R' F' U2 
486. 8.486 F R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 
487. 6.622 F U2 F2 U2 R U' F R2 U2 
488. 10.056 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U2 
489. 8.965 R' F' R U2 R F' R' F2 R' U 
490. 23.930 R' F' R F2 R F2 R F' U2 
491. 8.771 U2 F' U R F2 R2 F2 R' U' 
492. 8.219 U R' F R U' R2 F U' R' 
493. 7.351 R F' U R' F U2 F R2 F 
494. 6.482 U F' U' R2 F2 U F U' F 
495. 8.350 U' R U' R F' R2 F R F' 
496. 9.389 R2 F' U2 R F2 R U' R' U' 
497. 8.479 R' U2 R2 F' R' U' R' U F 
498. 18.731 U2 F' R2 U R U F2 U F' 
499. 9.716 R U F2 U F R F2 U R2 
500. 7.816 R U R2 U F' R U F' U2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 16, 2014)

Megaminx

1:57.97 PB
2:07.00
2:30.34
2:13.33
2:04.80

2:08.38 PB


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

39.97 4x4 single with DP 
Second sub 40


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 39.97 4x4 single with DP
> Second sub 40



Nice! What do you average?


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Nice! What do you average?



Eh I would say high 40 to low 50.. When I don't practice for a while I get to 55-57ish. 

This was pretty lol. I ended up with a couple cross edges made and easy edge pairing.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 16, 2014)

There a 3.52 mean of 100 in there.
2x2x2 cube
16/03/2014 3:00:20 PM - 7:26:07 PM

Mean: 3.836
Average: 3.836
Best time: 1.485
Median: 3.746
Worst time: 6.617
Standard deviation: 0.890

Best average of 5: 2.534
165-169 - 1.990 (3.663) (1.905) 2.834 2.778

Best average of 12: 3.106
84-95 - 2.617 3.583 (2.120) 4.297 2.557 (4.522) 2.906 3.194 3.937 2.290 3.065 2.614


Spoiler



1. 3.726 F U2 R' F2 R F U2 R2 F'
2. 3.365 F R2 F U2 R F U R2 U
3. 4.769 U2 F' U F U' F2 U R U2
4. 3.410 R' F U' F U' R2 F2 R' F2
5. 3.500 F2 U F' R2 F R U' R' U'
6. 3.975 U2 F R U' R2 F U F2 U'
7. 4.065 F R2 F' R F' U' F U2 R'
8. 3.031 F2 U F2 U' R U R U2
9. 3.080 F R2 F' R F U' R2 U
10. 3.804 F U2 R' F2 R' U' F R' F
11. 4.050 R F R2 F' U2 R F U2 R'
12. 3.395 F2 U' F' R U' R F'
13. 3.420 R2 U R2 U' R2 U F' U' F2
14. 2.295 F U2 R' U' F U' F' U2 R
15. 4.259 F2 U R U' F2 U2 R2 F'
16. 3.635 U R U F2 R F2 R U' F2
17. 3.306 R2 F' U2 R U' R' U R' F
18. 4.514 R F U' F U' R2 F2 U
19. 3.757 F' R F' R U F U2 R' U2 R'
20. 4.974 U' F R2 F' R2 F' R U2 F2
21. 2.473 F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R'
22. 2.902 R' U' F' R U F2 R' F2
23. 3.937 F R' U' F U2 F U2 F'
24. 3.928 F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R' F
25. 4.085 R F' U F U R2 U F' R2 U2
26. 4.473 F R U' F2 U' F2 U' F R2
27. 2.871 F' U' R2 U' F U2 F2 R'
28. 4.804 U2 F2 R2 F U' F2 U2 F' U'
29. 3.654 U R U F R' F2 R U' R'
30. 3.713 R2 U2 F U' R U F2 R' U'
31. 4.908 F2 R U' R U2 F U' R
32. 4.099 R U' R U' F2 U2 R U' R'
33. 4.703 R U' R2 F U R F2 U' F' U'
34. 4.952 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R F' R U'
35. 3.173 R F2 U F' R U' R U2 F'
36. 3.080 F' U R2 F' U' R2 U2 F U'
37. 3.806 R' U' R F' R F' U2 R'
38. 4.636 F2 U2 F U' F2 U R' F' U
39. 4.127 R U R' U' R U2 R' F U2
40. 3.412 U2 F2 R U F2 R2 U F' R' U'
41. 5.033 U' F R' U2 F2 U' R U F2 U2
42. 4.604 U' F2 U' F U' R U2 F' U'
43. 3.196 F R2 F R2 U F U2 R U2
44. 3.718 F R2 U2 F U' R' F' U' F2
45. 3.360 R2 U2 R U F' U2 R F'
46. 4.155 F' R' U2 R U R' U2 F R'
47. 3.934 U2 R F' R' F2 R' F2
48. 4.057 R F R2 F2 U' F' U' F2
49. 4.618 F U2 R2 F R' F' U F2 R2 U'
50. 3.982 R U R' U2 R U2 F' R2 F
51. 3.693 U2 F2 U R F' R2 U2 R' U'
52. 4.619 U F R' F' R F' U2 R2
53. 4.605 F U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' F2
54. 4.875 U2 F U2 F U R' U2 R U'
55. 4.091 F2 R U F2 R' U R2 U'
56. 4.072 R' U R' U' R2 U' R U2 F2
57. 3.941 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R U R2
58. 4.070 U2 R' F' U F2 U' F U2 R'
59. 4.151 U' R2 U2 F U' F' R U' F'
60. 3.177 R2 U F2 U F' R' F' U R'
61. 4.167 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R'
62. 4.193 U2 R' U' R2 U' F U F R' U
63. 3.443 F2 U F R2 F R' F2 U R2 U2
64. 3.385 R U2 F' R' U R2 F' U2 F
65. 3.176 U2 R' U F U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
66. 3.336 F2 R' F' R' U F2 R2 U'
67. 4.538 F U2 R2 F' R U F U'
68. 2.582 F2 R' F2 U R' F R U' R'
69. 3.442 R' U R2 F2 R' U R2 U
70. 3.700 U F2 U F' U2 R U' F'
71. 4.330 R2 F' U R' U' R U R' U2
72. 4.420 F2 U' R U' R' F R F R2 U'
73. 3.572 F2 R' U R F' R2 U' F R'
74. 5.357 U' R' F U R2 U2 F U' R
75. 3.686 U F U' R2 F U2 F' R2 F
76. 3.440 U2 R' F U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2
77. 3.370 R2 F' U' F R F' R U' R'
78. 3.151 F U' F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R U'
79. 4.712 F R' F2 U' F' R2 F U' R2 U'
80. 4.854 F' R' F2 R2 U F' R' F U2
81. 3.409 F' R F' U2 R U R2 F U2
82. 3.086 R2 U' R U F R U2
83. 5.281 F2 R2 U' F R2 F U2 R' F' U'
84. 2.617 F2 R U' R U R F2 U' F
85. 3.583 U F' U R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R'
86. 2.120 U' F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U2
87. 4.297 U2 F2 R2 F U R' U R2 F'
88. 2.557 F R U2 R' U R' F U2 R
89. 4.522 R U' F R2 F2 R' F R' U
90. 2.906 R2 U R2 U R' U R F' U
91. 3.194 U R2 U F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U'
92. 3.937 F R F U' F R2 U' R U2
93. 2.290 F2 U R2 U F' U' F2 U' R2
94. 3.065 U R U' R2 F U R2 U2 F
95. 2.614 U' R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U2
96. 3.123 F2 U F2 R2 U' R F' R U'
97. 3.092 U' R2 F' R U2 F' R' F R2
98. 3.472 R F2 U' R' U2 F U2 F'
99. 4.221 R F R2 F R' F R U2
100. 2.788 F R' U2 R U2 R U' F R
101. 3.584 F R U2 R F' R F' R2 U
102. 1.565 R F2 R U2 R F U'
103. 3.458 F' R2 F2 R' F R' F U
104. 4.122 F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R F' R
105. 2.777 U2 R2 U F2 R' U' R' F U'
106. 3.177 R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U'
107. 4.689 F U R F U2 F2 U' F2
108. 4.161 R2 U2 F' U R U2 R U'
109. 2.945 U R U' R F' U F U' R2
110. 2.438 U F2 R2 F' R F' R F2 R2
111. 2.646 F2 U2 F' R U R2 F2 R'
112. 4.279 F' R' F2 U F U2 R' U'
113. 3.707 F' U R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U R'
114. 3.112 F2 U R2 F' R2 F U F2
115. 4.877 R' F' U F R2 U2 F' U'
116. 3.566 R F R F' R2 U F' U' F'
117. 4.049 R2 U' F U' R F' U2 F2 U'
118. 2.950 U2 F' U R2 U' F U2 R2 F'
119. 4.283 F R' F U' R U2 R F2 R2
120. 3.261 R F2 R U' F R' U2 F2 R2
121. 2.887 F' R' F2 R' F2
122. 2.477 F2 R2 F U F' R' F' R
123. 3.627 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 U R'
124. 4.928 F R' F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U'
125. 2.998 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F R'
126. 3.525 U' R F2 U2 R' U R' U2 R'
127. 3.233 U' R2 F U R2 F' U2
128. 3.076 F U2 R' U' R F2 R U2 R'
129. 3.546 U2 R2 F U R' U2 F' R
130. 3.962 F2 R' F2 U R U' F2 R U'
131. 3.798 R' F' R' F R' F2 R U'
132. 4.014 R' U R' U F2 U' F2 R' U R'
133. 3.506 R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U F2 U2
134. 3.666 F' U2 F U' F' U F2 R F'
135. 2.158 F' R' F' R U' F R2 U2 R'
136. 3.111 U R U' F' R U' R2 U' R2
137. 3.364 R F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U2
138. 4.004 F' R2 U R' U' F' R2
139. 4.690 R2 U2 F' R U R' F2 U
140. 3.698 U' R F2 R2 U R' F R2 U
141. 3.590 F R U2 R U' F R' U R'
142. 3.765 R' F' R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 F
143. 3.940 R' U R F U' R U' F2 U
144. 4.102 R F2 R F U' R U' R F2
145. 3.603 R' F U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
146. 4.835 U F R2 U R2 U2 F R' F2
147. 3.434 U2 R' U' F U2 F U2 F' U
148. 3.051 R U' F U' R U2 R' U R2
149. 5.283 R2 U2 R' U R' F2 R2 F' R U'
150. 4.374 R' F U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U'
151. 4.543 U' R2 U R F2 R U F2 U'
152. 4.146 R F U' F U2 F' R2 F U'
153. 4.792 R2 U F U R U'
154. 4.246 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R2
155. 3.729 R' U' F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' F'
156. 4.833 F R2 U' R U R F' R2 U2
157. 3.368 F' U F2 R F' R F2 R F'
158. 3.227 U2 F U2 F2 R' F' U2 R F' U2
159. 4.266 F2 R F' R F' U F2 R2
160. 3.501 U' F' U' F R' F2 R' F' U
161. 4.374 F2 R' U R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2
162. 3.945 R' F' R U' R' F U'
163. 3.388 F' U2 R' F2 R U R' U F' U'
164. 3.988 R2 F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R U
165. 1.990 R F U' R F2 U2 R U
166. 3.663 R2 F2 R' F' R F2 U' R2
167. 1.905  U R2 U R F2 R' U R'
168. 2.834 U2 R U2 R' U R U2 F2 U'
169. 2.778 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2
170. 3.061 R' F U2 F U2 F2 R F' R2 U'
171. 3.215 F R2 F R2 U' R U R2
172. 3.804 F R2 U' F2 U' F' U R' F'
173. 3.510 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R2
174. 3.907 R' U R U' R U' F2 R'
175. 2.621 R' U F' U' F U' R U2
176. 4.867 U2 F2 U F' U R2 F2 U R2
177. 3.138 F' R U R' U2 R' U R2
178. 3.221 F R2 F U2 F R' U' R U
179. 5.023 R' F2 U F' U2 F R' F' U
180. 3.164 R' F U' R F U' F' U2
181. 3.549 U F2 U F' R2 U' R' F2 U'
182. 2.285 U' F R2 F' U2 F2
183. 3.456 F2 U' F' R U' F R' U R2
184. 3.729 U' R' F U2 F R' F2 U F'
185. 4.459 R' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R' U2
186. 3.926 F2 U2 R2 U F' U F' U2 F2
187. 4.454 F' R' U F' R2 U' R F2 R' U'
188. 3.743 R2 F' R2 F R U' R2
189. 3.765 F' U F' U R F2 R F2 R2 U'
190. 4.700 R' F2 R' U' R' U F' R F2 U'
191. 2.538 U F R2 F2 R' U2 F' U F U'
192. 3.091 F' R2 U F' U R U' F2 R' U'
193. 5.410 R' F2 U R2 U2 F' U' F'
194. 4.318 F R2 F U F' U F U R'
195. 4.954 F' U F R2 F U2 F2 R2 U'
196. 3.523 R' F' U2 F' R' F U2 F U2
197. 3.828 U2 F R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
198. 2.177 U F' R F2 R2 F' R2 F' U
199. 4.110 R U2 R U' R' U R F' U
200. 3.360 U F2 U F' U' R U2 F
201. 3.112 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R'
202. 1.975 U2 R' F U' F' U F' U F' U'
203. 4.145 U' R F' R F2 U2 R' F' U2
204. 4.609 F R2 F' R2 U R2 U' R' F
205. 4.215 R U2 R' F' U2 R U R2 U2
206. 3.800 U2 F2 U R' U2 F2 R' F U'
207. 4.947 R2 F' R' F R2 U' F R U
208. 4.831 U' F U2 F R U2 F' U' F'
209. 5.271 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' F
210. 4.666 F' U R' F' U' F U2 R' F U'
211. 4.210 F' U2 F' U F U2 R2 U' F
212. 4.930 F2 U F' U R U' R2
213. 2.955 F U' F R2 F R2 F' R U2
214. 3.882 R2 U2 F' U' F U F2 R' U'
215. 4.800 F2 R' U' R2 U' R F
216. 5.371 U R2 F' R2 U' R' U' F U
217. 4.735 F U F' U F2 R' F U2
218. 4.173 F2 U' F2 R' U R U2 F2 R U'
219. 2.887 U2 F U F2 U' R' U2 F2 R'
220. 3.593 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2
221. 4.792 R2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 U' F2 U
222. 4.730 U F' R2 F R2 F R' F2
223. 4.493 F2 U2 F R' U R' U' F' U
224. 3.536 U F' R F2 U2 R2 U' F' R U
225. 3.251 U F U F' R F' U2 F2 U'
226. 4.236 U R2 F U' F' U' R2 U2 F2
227. 5.304 F' R' U' R2 F2 U R2 U2
228. 4.433 U R F' U R U' F2 R U
229. 4.927 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' R U
230. 3.975 R' F2 U' R F' R2 F2 R' F'
231. 5.573 F2 R' U2 F U' F2 R U2 R'
232. 4.112 R F2 U R' U2 R' U' F2 U2
233. 4.420 R' U2 R' U R2 F2 R' U2 R'
234. 3.172 R2 F R2 F' U' F2 R F' R'
235. 3.153 R' F R F U' F R U2 F'
236. 3.190 R' F' U2 F' R' U' F' R U'
237. 4.505 U2 F2 U R' U2 F' U2 F
238. 2.120 U' R' F2 U2 F' R F' R2
239. 2.620 R' F' R F2 U2 R U' R' U2
240. 3.480 F2 R F' U2 R U' F R'
241. 5.001 F2 R2 F' U' R U' F U' F2
242. 3.489 F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U R F2
243. 4.894 R' F2 U' F R2 F' U F' U
244. 3.741 F U' F' R F' R U2 R'
245. 5.353 F2 R' F2 U R F2 U' F2 U2
246. 3.529 F' R2 F U R2 F' R U F2 U'
247. 3.624 R F2 U' F2 U' F R' U' R U'
248. 4.576 U2 F' R U' F2 U' F U R
249. 3.854 R U R2 U F' U F' U R
250. 3.970 U R' U2 F' R F2 R F
251. 2.775 U' R' F' U F2 R' U2 R
252. 4.059 F2 R' U F U' R' F U
253. 5.061 U2 R2 U' F R' U2 F R U2
254. 3.494 U' R2 F R2 F2 R' U' F2 U2
255. 2.834 F2 R F R2 U R' F R
256. 2.756 R' F2 U R2 U2 F' R' F2 R U'
257. 3.409 U F' U R' U R F' R
258. 4.037 F' R U R U F2 U F2 U2
259. 3.433 F' U2 F R' F2 U' R2 U
260. 3.145 R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2
261. 4.808 R' F' U2 R F2 R' U F2 R'
262. 3.580 F R2 U' F' R F' R2 F2
263. 3.306 F R' U' R2 F2 R' U2 R U'
264. 3.152 U' R' U F' R U2 R U F2
265. 2.533 U' F2 R' U' F' R U' F2 U
266. 5.677 R2 F' U R' F R2 U2 F' U'
267. 4.037 F2 U F2 R' U R2 U
268. 3.443 U F' U R' F R U' F2
269. 3.111 U R' U2 F U' R' U2 R U2
270. 3.043 U2 R2 U F' U F2 U'
271. 5.753 R F U' F' U F2 R2 F' U2
272. 5.091 U' F2 R2 F' R F' R
273. 4.468 R' F R' U2 F R F2 R F
274. 3.126 R' U2 F2 R' U F' U R2 U
275. 4.258 R U2 R F2 U F' R2 F R2 U'
276. 5.436 R U' F2 U R' U2 R' F'
277. 4.727 F' R' F' R U2 R F' R2
278. 3.260 F' R F2 R' U' F R' U2
279. 3.558 F2 U F' U' R F' R2 F
280. 3.603 R2 F' U F' U R' U' F U'
281. 3.258 U' R F' U F2 R' F' R' U'
282. 2.961 R F2 U' R2 U F U2 F U2
283. 2.736 U2 F U2 F2 U' F U' F'
284. 4.108 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F R2 F'
285. 1.485 F U2 F R2 U' F2 U R2 F' U2
286. 3.676 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U' F' U'
287. 3.701 F' R F' U R U' F' U' R2
288. 2.834 R U' R' U' F' U2 R U2 R
289. 3.320 U R F U2 R' U F' R2 F'
290. 4.778 U' F U' F U' F R' U2 F2 U'
291. 4.714 F2 R2 F U' F' R F2 U' R
292. 4.093 U' R' F R' F R U' R U
293. 4.569 F' R F U' F2 R U'
294. 3.670 R F U F2 R' U2 R F R2
295. 3.469 R' F2 R' F R2 F' R2 U R
296. 3.659 U2 F2 R' F U F U' F2
297. 5.290 F2 U F' R' U R2 F2 R' F'
298. 3.015 R U' R' U' R2 F R2 F R2
299. 2.147 U R2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U2
300. 4.674 U' R F' R' F U2 R2 F' U'
301. 3.948 U R' F U F2 U' F2 U2 R
302. 3.722 F2 R U' R2 F R F U' R2 U'
303. 3.550 R' U' R2 U R' F2 R' F' R'
304. 2.456 U R U F' R F2 U' R F R'
305. 3.988 U R F2 U' R' U2 R F2
306. 4.190 R U' F2 R' F R U
307. 2.791 F U' R U' F' R F R'
308. 2.719 U2 R2 U' R2 U F' R F2 R'
309. 3.873 F2 R2 F U' F U' F' U R'
310. 4.155 U' F U2 F R F R U2 R
311. 4.851 R2 F' R2 U F U R U' R
312. 5.770 R F2 R F' R F2 R2 U
313. 4.594 U R' F R' F U' R U2 R U'
314. 4.357 U F2 U F U' F2 R2 U
315. 3.341 R2 U R U' F2 U R2 U2
316. 3.883 R2 U F' U R' F2 U2 R'
317. 5.115 F2 R U' F U2 R' F' R2 F'
318. 1.651 R' F' U2 R2 F U' F U R'
319. 4.635 U' F' U2 F' U R U2 F2 R'
320. 3.127 R' F R2 U2 R' F R' F
321. 2.832 R F U2 R' U F R' U
322. 3.777 F U' F U' R2 U R F2 U2
323. 4.494 F' R2 U F' U F
324. 5.098 R2 F R F' R2 U2 F R' U
325. 3.228 F2 U F' R' F' R F2 U' R
326. 4.703 F R2 F' U2 R F' R' F2 R2 U2
327. 3.413 R F' R2 F R' F U R' U2
328. 2.468 R U' F' U' F R' U F2
329. 1.735 U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' R
330. 2.961 U F' U R F2 R F U' R U'
331. 3.253 U R2 U2 R' U2 R F' R U2
332. 3.878 F U2 F R F' R2 F U F2 R'
333. 4.504 F2 R U R' F R' F R' F U2
334. 4.019 R U F' R2 F R F2 U2
335. 5.569 R2 U' R' F' U' F2 R F2 R
336. 4.482 R2 U' F2 R F2 R' U' F2 R'
337. 3.537 U' R2 U' R F' R2 U F' R
338. 2.586 U2 F' R F2 U2 R' U F R2
339. 2.540 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R F' R'
340. 3.397 F' R U' F R2 F' U2 R U
341. 4.388 R F2 R' U R F' R' F' R2
342. 5.524 U F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
343. 3.096 U2 F R U' R2 U' R U'
344. 4.729 R2 U F' U R2 U R' U2 F'
345. 4.808 U F R' F U' F2 U F2
346. 3.939 U2 F2 U R U' F R U2
347. 3.354 R2 U R F2 R F R' U F2
348. 3.166 R U' R2 F U R' U F2 R'
349. 4.657 F R' F R' U2 R U' R'
350. 3.258 F2 R U F U' F' U F2 R'
351. 1.970 F' U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U
352. 2.230 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U'
353. 4.095 U2 F U F U2 R U2 R2 U'
354. 4.845 U2 R' F' R' F' R
355. 3.244 U' F' U' R' F R' U2
356. 3.343 R U' R2 U R U2 F2 R2 F'
357. 4.907 R F' R2 F' R2 U R' F2 U2
358. 3.544 R' U' F2 U' F R' F2 U' F U'
359. 3.164 U' F' U R U2 R U' R U2
360. 3.215 U' R2 U2 F R' F' U R2 U2
361. 3.621 R U2 R' U R' U R' F R
362. 5.053 R2 F R' F R' U F U R'
363. 2.718 U F2 R' F' U F' U' R2 U'
364. 3.700 R' U R U2 R' F R2
365. 3.749 U' R U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 R'
366. 4.338 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U F2 R' U
367. 4.885 R U F2 U2 R' F' U' F' U
368. 5.609 R' U2 F' R' U2 F U' R2 U
369. 3.957 U2 F U' F2 U F' R2 F' U'
370. 3.349 R' F2 R U2 F' U' F U'
371. 3.064 F U F R U' R U' R U'
372. 3.883 U' F2 U R' F U' R U2
373. 5.938 U2 F R F2 U2 R U R2 F2
374. 3.264 F U R2 U R' F2 U R' U2
375. 3.578 F' U F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U'
376. 3.510 F2 U F U F2 R U' R2 U'
377. 3.599 R' U F2 U F2 R' F2 R2 U'
378. 3.913 R' F R U' R2 F2 R' F2
379. 2.817 U2 R2 U F' R' U' F' R
380. 3.468 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2
381. 4.766 F2 U2 F U' F R' U2 R F'
382. 3.512 F2 U' F2 R' U' R'
383. 2.633 U F2 U R2 U R U2 F2 R
384. 4.939 F2 U R2 F' R F U' R2 F2 U2
385. 4.132 F R' F2 R F2 U' R U F'
386. 2.420 R2 U' R U2 R2 F' U' R2 U
387. 1.982 U' R2 U2 R' F R F' U2 R2
388. 3.616 R2 F R' U F' R F' R' F'
389. 2.810 F2 R2 U R2 U' F R' F R
390. 3.225 R2 U R2 U2 F R' F2
391. 4.094 R U2 F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R'
392. 3.307 U R' U2 R' U F U' R2
393. 5.302 R U' F' U' F2 U R2 U
394. 5.986 R F' U' R' F R' U' R'
395. 3.501 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U2
396. 4.098 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' F2 U2
397. 4.751 U F2 R2 F' U F U R2 U2
398. 2.841 F R U F U2 F U2 F U'
399. 2.977 R' U R U' F2 R2 F' R'
400. 4.613 R' F' R2 U R2 U' F2 U2
401. 2.889 U2 F' U' F U' F2
402. 3.319 F2 R2 F R' U2 R F' R' F
403. 3.532 R F' R2 F' R F' U' F2 U2
404. 4.411 F' U' F R2 U F' R U'
405. 3.403 F' U' F' R2 F' U R' U' F2
406. 5.252 U2 F' U' R F' R F R2 F2
407. 3.361 U' F R U' F R F2 R U
408. 3.596 R' F2 U2 R F R F2 U2
409. 3.743 U2 F2 R' F' R U2 R2 U'
410. 3.754 U R F2 R2 U F' U2 F R2
411. 1.998 R F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R
412. 4.370 F2 R' U F' U' R U2 F2 R2
413. 4.061 U2 F2 U R' U' R2 U' R'
414. 4.801 F U' F U R2 U R2 U2
415. 3.790 U R2 U R' F2 R F' U2 R
416. 4.629 R2 F R F U' F R2 U' R U2
417. 5.212 R F' R U' F R U' R2 F U
418. 3.726 F R' U' R U2 R' F R' U2 R
419. 3.076 R2 U2 F U2 F' R U F' R2 U'
420. 5.033 U R' U F' R F U F' R
421. 4.164 R' U' R2 F2 U F R2 F R2 U'
422. 4.644 F2 R' F R U2 R U F R2 U2
423. 4.984 F U2 F U2 F2 R' U' F' U'
424. 3.990 U F U2 F' R' U R2 F' R
425. 4.145 U' F2 R U' F U F2 U R U2
426. 5.224 F2 U F R2 F2 U F' U' F2 U2
427. 4.772 R2 F' U F' R2 U2 F' R U
428. 3.511 F U F' R2 F' R2 U' R U2
429. 2.261 R2 U2 F' U' F U2 R U'
430. 4.993 U' F R F2 U' R' F U' F2
431. 3.187 U' R' F2 U R' F' R' F2 R2 U'
432. 3.853 R2 U R2 U F U F2 R F'
433. 5.341 U2 F R F' U F2 U R2 U2
434. 3.531 U F' R U' R U'
435. 3.736 R' F2 R F R2 U2 F' R U'
436. 3.257 U' F R' F' R F2 R2 U'
437. 3.532 R U' R2 U R' F' U2 F' R' U'
438. 2.226 R' U F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R U'
439. 5.125 F' U' F2 U' F2 R F' R2 F' U2
440. 2.812 F2 R' F' R F' U' R2 U2 R'
441. 1.613 R2 F R2 U' F' R F U' R' U2
442. 3.416 R' U' R2 U' F R' U' R F
443. 4.918 R2 F' R U2 R2 F' U' F2 U2
444. 4.655 U' F U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F'
445. 6.555 U R' F2 R' F2 R2 U F'
446. 3.650 R U2 R F' U2 F' R F' U
447. 3.853 F2 U2 F' U R U R2 U2 F'
448. 2.760 F2 U' R U R2 F2 R' F2 U
449. 5.845 F U' F2 U2 F' U2 R
450. 4.530 R' U2 F U2 F R' U' F2 U
451. 4.762 U2 F' U' F R2 F U F'
452. 3.474 U F R U2 F' U F' U2 R'
453. 4.718 F R' F' R2 U F U2 R2 F U
454. 4.419 U2 F2 R U F2 R' F2 R
455. 4.382 U' R F2 U2 R F R
456. 4.386 F U2 F2 R U' F U R' U
457. 3.200 F U' F U' R' U R2 U F U'
458. 3.882 R2 F U2 F' R F U2 R2
459. 4.569 F2 R F2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R
460. 4.559 U2 R2 U R2 F R2 F U2 R'
461. 5.175 F' R2 U F' R2 F R F2
462. 3.434 R F' U' F2 R U R2 F2 U'
463. 6.617 U F R' U' R F' U F
464. 3.146 F' R F R F2 U' F R' U'
465. 3.581 U R U2 R U F2 R2 U
466. 3.233 U2 R U' R F U2 R2 F2 U'
467. 2.778 R2 U' F U2 F' R2 F2
468. 3.983 U R F' U R2 F R' F2
469. 5.135 F' R' F U' R2 U' F U F2
470. 3.761 F' R F' R U R2 F' R U
471. 6.506 R F' R2 F' U2 F' U' F'
472. 5.664 F2 U F U' R2 U' F
473. 3.837 U' R2 U2 R' U' R F' R U
474. 4.301 U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U R'
475. 4.723 F' R2 F' R F2 U F2
476. 5.710 F R' U F R' U2 R2 F2 R'
477. 2.388 U' R' U2 F R' F U2 F' U'
478. 3.491 R F U' R' F R2 F R F'
479. 3.775 R' U2 R U2 R' F R' F U2
480. 3.766 U' F2 R2 U F R' U F U
481. 4.365 R2 U F2 R U' R2 U R U2
482. 3.565 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F R U
483. 4.942 F2 R U2 F' U R2 U F' U2
484. 4.215 F' R' U2 F' U R F2 U' F'
485. 4.435 F U' R F2 U2 F' U R2 F' U'
486. 5.388 U2 R F2 R F R' U'
487. 3.372 R2 F2 U F' U2 F' U2 F2 R'
488. 3.204 U2 R U' F R U'
489. 3.143 R F R2 U' F U2 F U' R2
490. 5.739 F2 R2 F U R' U2 R' U' F2 U'
491. 5.708 F U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U
492. 4.414 R2 F U2 F2 R U' F U
493. 2.720 U R U2 R F2 R U' R2 U'
494. 3.854 F' U F' U2 R U2 R F2 U'
495. 5.523 R' U' R U' R U' F' R2 F'
496. 3.191 R F U' R U R' U R'
497. 5.147 F' U R2 F' R' F R2 F' R'
498. 2.354 R U F' R U2 R2 F' R' U
499. 2.912 U' R F U2 F' U2 F R' U2
500. 2.015 U' R2 U R' F U F' U2


14 1.xx
68 2.xx
223 3.xx
154 4.xx
44 5.xx


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

37.919 mirror cube single 
on cam , I will upload it with my ShengShou mirror cube review


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

Yay!  More PBs:
3x3:
ao5: 13.380  
ao12: 14.122  (sadly not sub 14, I could have rolled it but got two 18 second times )
but still no sub 10 single . . .


----------



## Berkay (Mar 16, 2014)

5x5 pb single (with a pop): 1:56.18 

Second Sub-2 single, I still suck at 5x5


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 16, 2014)

8.356 3x3 pb single. WVLS was just R U2 R' and a PLL skip. First sub 9.

F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U F U2 R F D' L' U2 B' U L' U'

Z2
F' R' F L2 B | Cross (6/6)
R U' R2 U2 R L' U' L | First Pair (10/16)
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R | Second Pair (10/26)
R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' | Third Pair (12/38)
U L U' L' y U2 R' U2 R | Fourth Pair + WV (10/48) 
U2 | AUF (2/50)


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 16, 2014)

11.75 3x3 single. PB by 0.11 

I recognised that it was ELL but missed the solved edge. Could of done l' U' L U M U' L' U L, a case that I know. :fp



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: F L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 U L2 U' R B' F' U L D2 U2

x z2 //Inspection
D' U2 y' F' R' F2 // Cross
U' R U' R' // F2L 1
y' R U' R' L U L' // F2L 2
y' R U' R' // F2L 3
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 4
U r U R' U' M U R U' R' // ELL recog fail
U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL

49 moves in 11.75 seconds = *4.17* ETPS. Meh.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

Officially faster than Kevin Hays at 4x4


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Eh I would say high 40 to low 50.. When I don't practice for a while I get to 55-57ish.
> 
> This was pretty lol. I ended up with a couple cross edges made and easy edge pairing.



Nice!!  go go sub 45 average!


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 16, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.12
worst time: 13.61
best mo3: 8.81 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 9.03 (σ = 0.52)
best mo10: 9.54 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.76)
best avg50: 10.26 (σ = 0.84)
best avg100: 10.29 (σ = 0.83)


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 16, 2014)

OH pb

Average of 5: 14.84
1. (18.75) R2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U L' B2 R F U B D' B2 R 
2. 15.94 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 F L2 F2 U L B2 R2 U' L U' L' U 
3. 14.21 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B R' F2 U B2 D R2 U' R B 
4. (13.99) D2 R B2 U2 L' R' F2 R U2 R D F D L' B2 F' D' U' B D R' 
5. 14.38 L' F2 L U2 L2 F' D' B' D' R U2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 L B2


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 16, 2014)

OH pb
Average of 5: 36.29
1. (41.54) B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D U R2 D' B' F' L' B' D U' F' D2 R 
2. 35.48 D F D B R' U B2 R2 U R2 B D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 
3. 39.15 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2 L2 R D' L' U' L2 B R F' R' 
4. (33.28) R2 F L B' R2 D R B U B D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 
5. 34.24 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' R B2 F2 L B R' B' 
37.74 avg 12 and 31.06 single


----------



## EMI (Mar 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Officially faster than Kevin Hays at 4x4



Officially faster than Antoine Cantin on 4x4


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2014)

Sub-13 with no warm up
36. 12.82 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F D' L' U' F R B D' F L2 U'
z2 // Inspection
D R D' R' F D R2 // X-cross (7/7)
U' R U' R2 U R // F2L-2 (6/13)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/21)
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' // F2L-4 (8/29)
U' F R U R' U' F' / U R U R' U R U2 R' // 2lOLL (7+8=15/44)
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14/58)

4.52 TPS. About average, I think... I've never had any of my solves reconstructed with stats. When I find a way of getting a decent camera angle I'll reconstruct some more solves.


----------



## lucascube (Mar 16, 2014)

37.35 4x4 ao12


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

EMI said:


> Officially faster than Antoine Cantin on 4x4



The results aren't up yet.


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2014)

4. 11.89 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U F R2 L' B' D' L2 D' R L D2 U'
Fullstep NL with timer stop fail.


----------



## EMI (Mar 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> The results aren't up yet.



Ours aren't either, I had 36.17 avg
Sorry for being rude though


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 16, 2014)

OH. MY. GOD. WHAT.

32.76 4x4 Single - u' L2 U' F D2 F2 f' L' f' r2 L' R F U' f' D2 f2 u' D' f2 u' F' L' D' B2 L2 f2 U' F2 r' R' D f' L' D' B D' L' f' r2

Pretty easy f2c, normal until I got to edges I did the last cross edge and then I did my first 3 and... done! That was my edge pairing, and then I had no parity.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

EMI said:


> Ours aren't either, I had 36.17 avg
> Sorry for being rude though



Oh, sorry


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 16, 2014)

4x4 average of 100 PB: 37.10


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 16, 2014)

9:59.72-7 relay first sub-10


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> OH. MY. GOD. WHAT.
> 
> 32.76 4x4 Single - u' L2 U' F D2 F2 f' L' f' r2 L' R F U' f' D2 f2 u' D' f2 u' F' L' D' B2 L2 f2 U' F2 r' R' D f' L' D' B D' L' f' r2
> 
> Pretty easy f2c, normal until I got to edges I did the last cross edge and then I did my first 3 and... done! That was my edge pairing, and then I had no parity.



HOW DARE YOU BEAT ME


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2014)

Spoiler



1	16.47	U R L' U' B' F' L2 R' D2 L R F2 B D R B' D' R B2 U2 R U' F' L2 F2
2	17.62	F R U' L U R D B2 R L2 D' L' D' L' F' U' L F B' U B R2 D2 U B
3	16.67	U' L2 U2 R' L2 D' B F R D U2 L2 U' F' L' R U2 R' D R' D' L B D2 B'
4	18.07	B U D R2 D B D' U2 B U D F' R' L2 F2 B2 R2 U2 R' U B2 L' U' L B'
5	16.5	U F R2 L B' D' F' B2 D B2 L R' F B R2 L2 B2 L D' U2 B F' U' D2 R
6	17.81	F B2 U' L' B2 R B L' F' D R2 D' L' B2 U2 F D2 B2 U B2 U' L R' F L
7	18.47	U D' R U B F' R2 D2 L F2 D2 B' U' L B' F D2 B' D F2 U B F' L2 U'
8	14.51	U2 F' B2 L' F' D F' D U B2 R2 L D R2 B' U R F' R' D2 F R B' R' B
9	17.31	L' B R2 U F2 B' D R' B2 U2 D L R2 D U F R2 B2 U2 F R' L D' B D'
10	13.16	B2 U' D2 L2 B' F2 L B' L D2 F' B L B D B F' U F' R' U B2 D' L2 R'
11	17.0	B2 F' L2 D' B' R F' U2 L' F' U L' B R2 U2 B F L' U' B2 F' R' U F2 D2
12	13.67	L U' D2 F2 L U L' U' D L D2 L2 R2 F' B L B U' R' L2 F2 R2 U' L R2
13	14.18	U B' L2 R B' U2 L F U L R' B2 L' B L2 R' U2 D F B D F' B L' U
14	15.91	R U2 F' U2 L2 F L2 D L' R2 F2 B2 U2 R F' B R2 L D U' L R2 B F2 R'
15	16.09	D U' R U' L' D F2 U R L' F' D' L D2 B' F D' F D' U R2 B' U' D2 B



No PBs but not bad. Could've rolled more.

Single: 13.16 (Did sune when niklas would've skipped)
Ao5: 14.59 (Good)
Ao12: 16.10 (Meh)


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 16, 2014)

First sub 1 ao5 on 4x4

Average of 5: 59.66
1. 1:03.09 L2 Rw' B' Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 D R2 B U2 Uw2 R F2 Rw U Uw R2 Fw L Rw' U' F2 D2 Rw' Fw' F R' Rw B D L2 Uw' Rw2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F B 
2. (1:14.54) U Uw2 F Uw' U D' Fw D' L2 Uw U2 D' Fw Rw2 L B Fw Rw B Uw' D Fw F' L' D2 U R F L R Fw2 Rw R2 D2 U2 Rw' R B Rw B' 
3. 59.77 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 B' Rw2 F U B Rw2 R Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 F Uw2 Rw' Fw U R2 F' U2 L' U2 B2 Uw U' B' D R F2 R' Fw L U' D' R' Fw' L' 
4. (53.45) B D Uw U' Fw' Uw2 F2 R' Fw' F U2 Rw R' Fw2 D' F Uw' Rw' R Fw Uw U2 L2 U2 Uw' Rw R Fw2 R2 D Rw' Uw2 Rw U' L' Fw F2 Rw Uw2 Fw 
5. 56.13 L2 Uw R2 D Fw' D' Fw' F2 Rw' B' L2 U' Rw2 F2 Rw2 B2 F Uw U B' L' Fw' L' D B2 Rw' Uw2 F Fw' B2 L2 F Fw' D2 R L2 F Uw' U2 Rw2


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> 37.919 mirror cube single
> on cam , I will upload it with my ShengShou mirror cube review



here's the video.




The solve is at around 1:50. Yay!


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Nice!!  go go sub 45 average!



I'll try XD


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 16, 2014)

2x2 BLD!

3.53 Single
6.22 Average of 5
*6.76 Average of 12 (UWR?)*
7.59 Average of 50 UWR



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-16
avg of 50: 7.59

Time List:
1. 5.04 R2 U' R U R2 F2 U2 F' R' 
2. 7.98 R2 F' R2 F' U F2 U F U2 
3. 8.66+ F R F R U F2 R' F2 R U' 
4. 6.39 F' U R' F2 R' F2 R' F R' 
5. 9.35 U' R' U2 F R U' F' R2 U 
6. 8.53 R F R2 U' R2 U' F U R' 
7. 6.07 R' F' R' U2 F R' U' F U2 
8. 5.76 F U' R2 U F' U R U' F2 
9. 7.24 U' R2 F2 U R2 F' R' F' U' 
10. 6.57 F2 U' R2 F R2 F2 U R' U2 
11. 10.96+ R2 U2 R' U R' F U2 F U' 
12. 6.93 F R2 U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R2 
13. 8.27 R2 U' R' F2 U' F U2 R' U' 
14. 7.28 R' U2 F U' F' R U2 F2 R 
15. 10.29 F' R2 F2 U' F' U F' U2 R' 
16. 6.30+ U F2 U2 R' U' R U' F R 
17. 11.83+ U2 R2 F R' F R2 U F U' 
18. 6.66 R2 U F U R U2 R' U F' 
19. 7.13 F2 U F' R' F' R2 F' R' F' 
20. 8.58 U' F2 U R2 F2 R' U' F U2 
21. 6.92 F2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F' 
22. 10.09 F2 R2 F' U R' F U2 R U 
23. (DNF(10.12)) F R2 F' R2 U R' U' R U' 
*24. 10.44 U' R U' F R2 U2 F R' U 
25. (3.53) F R' F R' U' F2 R U2 R 
26. 6.78 U F' R' F' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' 
27. 6.38 F' U2 F' U R' U R U F' U2 
28. 7.20 F2 U' R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
29. 5.93 F2 U F2 U' F U F' U2 R' U' 
30. (14.69) F R U2 F2 R F2 U' F U 
31. 7.14 F' R F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U2 
32. 7.67 F2 U R' F' U R2 F2 R' U' 
33. 6.84 U F' U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R U' 
34. (4.40) R2 U F2 U' F U2 F' U2 R' 
35. 4.77 U' F U R' U2 F2 R F' R' *
36. 10.61 F U2 R2 F2 U' F' R F2 U 
37. 7.04 F2 U' R' U' F2 R U' R2 U 
38. 9.00 U' F2 U R2 F' R F R' F R U' 
39. 6.11 R F' U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
40. 5.56 U R' U F' R' F2 U' R U' 
41. 6.84 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U2 
42. 7.06 R2 F U F2 R' U R2 U2 F U' 
43. 7.22 F R' U2 F R' F' U2 R' U 
44. 9.72 U R U2 F2 U2 F' R U R' 
45. 7.10 U2 F R F U2 F' R2 F U' 
46. 5.98 F2 R' F' U R2 U' F2 R U' 
47. (4.65) R F U R' F' R' F R U' 
48. (DNF(8.43)) R2 U R2 F U' F R' U2 F U' 
49. 8.43 R F U' R F2 U' R U2 F 
50. 7.25 U2 F R F R U' F2 U F' U'



Stackmat and with an actual blindfold of course.

EDIT: 
UWR Average of 12: 6.194
*UWR Average of 5: 5.572*


Time List:
1. 6.503 R2 U' F2 R F U2 R' F U2 
2. 7.369 R F2 R' F' U R F2 R U' 
*3. 5.572 F' R U F U' F' U2 R U 
4. 5.506 U R2 U R' F R2 F2 U F' 
5. 5.485 R' F' U' F U' F R2 F' R U' 
6. 5.857 R2 U' R U2 F R F R' U' 
7. 5.637 R' F' U R2 U' F2 U F' U *
8. 5.840 U R U2 R F R2 U F U' 
9. (8.395) F R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
10. 7.772 U2 R F' R2 U R2 U' F U2 
11. 6.401 R2 U F' R F2 U2 R2 F' R' 
12. (4.740) F U' F' R2 F U2 F' U R

cwis said i can call it uwr yayyyyyy inb4 he beats it in a few seconds


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2014)

4x4 PB average of 5:

57.13, 56.05, (51.15), (1:07.12), 51.85 = 55.01.

Oddly enough, the two 51s are the only 51s I've ever gotten. I've had near ten solves that were 50s, around five 49s, and (after the below edit) two 48s. Strange. 

EDIT: Olook 58.00, (1:04.66), (48.74), 56.11, 50.62 = 54.91. The 48 shouldve been PB but I looked at the timer and locked up on the G-perm. Then the 50 at the end could've been like a 47 but I dropped the cube on THE SAME G-PERM. Ironically this is my 2nd best G-perm on a 3x3.

Also got a pb avg12 but I'll wait until I finish the avg100 to post it


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 17, 2014)

Ao50 & Ao100 PB. How did I do so bad at Montreal?!? ugh 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-16
solves/total: 603/603

single
best: 19.383
worst: 55.749

mean of 3
current: 33.249 (σ = 3.17)
best: 22.542 (σ = 3.51)

avg of 5
current: 29.390 (σ = 3.59)
best: 24.498 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 12
current: 28.769 (σ = 4.36)
best: 26.841 (σ = 2.75)

avg of 50
current: 29.033 (σ = 3.33)
* best: 29.021 (σ = 3.32)*

avg of 100
current: 30.135 (σ = 3.77)
*best: 29.971 (σ = 3.73)*

Average: 31.599 (σ = 4.19)
Mean: 31.875

Time List:
1. 25.394 F2 B2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 D2 F' D L2 U' B D' F' U2 F' D' F2 D2 R' F2 B' L' R2 
2. 29.512 B' D F' L F' D' B R' B F D' L' U' F2 U L B' D' U2 F' U D2 B2 R' F 
3. 29.487 D F' L D U' L' B R F2 B2 R2 B2 F R' F B R F U' B' D R L U' R' 
4. 32.180 F' D2 L D2 L' D' R' B' R2 B U' F' B' L' D' R2 B' D' F R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
5. 30.465 F B' R' L2 D' R U2 B U' F2 D B' D B' D2 U2 R' L' U' B D F' R U' B' 
6. 30.217 U' F' D2 F2 R' D' U B R' U F2 R2 L' D' B2 F' D L' D' L U' F2 U2 F2 B 
7. 44.915 U' F2 R' F' D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F' U D2 B2 R' L' U R2 B F D2 L' B 
8. 31.399 U2 F B' U2 B2 D U F L' D' L' B2 F' R' F' U2 F2 U' L' U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 
9. 23.345 R' F U R' D2 L R' F2 U' D2 F' U F' L R2 B2 L' R' D' U' B' L2 U B2 R2 
10. 23.844 L' U D' R2 B R D' U' R2 U' D' F2 R' D F2 R B2 F' R2 U2 B' U' D2 B R 
11. 24.098 F2 D' U2 R F U F R2 B F' D2 U' L R2 U L2 D2 F' L B R' F' U2 L2 B2 
12. 25.553 B2 U' L' B2 U2 D' R U2 F' D F2 D R D2 R U' R U L2 F L2 U2 D' R F2 
13. 41.885 L2 D' B R U' D2 R2 B U' D2 F2 B2 U' R' D B U2 L2 R D L R F B2 R 
14. 34.334 F' B2 D2 B' R L2 B U2 D' F L' R D' B L2 R2 U2 L U' B U' F B U' D' 
15. 34.570 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B L U' B2 D' B F2 L B2 R' U F' D2 U2 R D2 R U2 R2 
16. 32.370 L U B2 R2 B F R B' R2 F L B D2 R F' U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 U B F' 
17. 28.082 R' B2 L2 F' R' L2 F2 B R' U' B L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 D2 B' D R 
18. 33.725 R2 F' B2 U L2 R' U2 D' R' F R2 L D R2 B' R B2 R2 D' L R2 U2 R' D B 
19. 23.280 L' D2 F' B' D' B U' F' L U2 R' D' L' B2 F' R' D2 F' U R' L' B' U B U 
20. 29.263 U' R' D L2 B D' L2 F2 R2 B' F' D' R' U2 R' B' U' R L' B' F2 U2 F' U2 B 
21. 39.998 F2 L U F R2 U B2 D' U B' R2 B D' L2 D2 F' D' L' F L2 R' D L D2 B' 
22. 35.934 U2 F2 B' L B' L U F2 R' U L2 R' D' U2 L2 D L' R2 F' U F D2 U R L 
23. 34.344 R2 L' U' R2 F U F' U2 L' D' R2 L2 F D2 U' L D L2 B2 F' U F2 U' L U 
24. 37.166 U2 F L B' L' R F2 U' L F2 D' U2 F U' D2 F R' L2 U2 D' F L2 D2 U2 R 
25. 27.449 B' L2 F' B2 D' L2 F2 B' U D' R' F2 U D' R F D' L B2 R B2 F2 U B' R' 
26. 30.399 U' R2 B R L B2 F2 D' B F' D B2 L' U2 D2 F2 D R' D L' R B F2 R' L 
27. 30.085 U' D F' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 R' D2 F L' B' F' R' F' R' B2 D2 U2 R' F B' L' D' 
28. 40.567 U L D' F B' U' D2 R' B2 R B2 F' D B' F U2 F' D U B2 R F2 B' D' F 
29. 34.694 F2 R' D' U L' R' D B D B R2 D' U' F' U F2 D' B D B D U' L' U2 B' 
30. 35.683 U2 D2 R2 D2 U F U' D R2 B' U B' D' U2 L' F L2 D2 U2 L R' F B2 D R2 
31. 34.144 F2 R B L B2 L R2 F2 L D L2 F' R' F R2 F2 R2 L' B2 U' D2 R2 U B2 D 
32. 33.155 D' U2 F2 D2 L D' U R' B' L' D2 L2 D' U' B2 D B' U' F R' D U' L' U R2 
33. 36.055 L' F2 R F2 D2 U' L2 B' D2 R U D' R2 U D F' U2 L2 R' B' U' R2 L F B' 
34. 27.379 D2 F' D2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U2 B2 U R' L' B' F2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 
35. 32.345 D L' U' D2 B F' D U R' L D2 F' L D' R' L2 F U L' B' F' D' F2 L B' 
36. 35.820 B L2 R' D' U B' F R B2 D2 R L2 B F L' D2 B2 D2 L D U R' B' D' U' 
37. 28.547 U2 F U' L' D2 F2 B R' B2 D2 F L2 F' U' L' F' U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F B2 L2 
38. 34.146 F2 U L D2 B' U' L2 U2 F' R' L' D' B2 L2 B D' B2 D2 U B2 U2 B' F' U B2 
39. 39.333 D2 R B' U B D L2 B' U2 R' B' F U2 B' U2 B D U' B D2 U R D' R2 B2 
40. 25.851 F R D2 U' F2 U' L' U' D R' L D2 F2 D' F' D2 L' F2 B L' R2 U L U' F' 
41. 31.065 F' L2 D' F2 B R F' B2 L B' D L' U2 R2 U' D L D' F2 U2 L' R2 U' R F 
42. 34.694 R L2 U2 D R2 L B' R' U L2 B2 D' U B R' D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B R2 
43. 29.892 U D F' U2 B' D2 L' R' U' F R2 F' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 D2 R' D R2 B' R2 L D' 
44. 32.169 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U R2 B L' D' L2 R2 U' D F2 L2 U F L' B R2 B2 
45. 31.964 F' L D' L2 B' R' D2 R' F R B' R' L' B D L2 B2 R' D L F R B R2 U' 
46. 31.034 L2 B2 U B' D' R2 L B' L F L2 U B' D2 B U' L' F2 B' L R' U2 B' F' R 
47. 24.151 B F' D2 L R D' U2 L' R2 B R L2 B U D F D2 U' R' U B F L F2 R' 
48. 28.532 U2 B R2 F' L2 R D2 U2 L2 F' B' L' D' F U' R2 B2 R' D' F2 U2 D2 L' D2 U 
49. 26.836 L F D' R' F' L' R' U2 B L2 U B2 R2 D2 B' D2 L B' U D2 F' U L' B R' 
50. 38.162 R B D' R2 F2 R F2 U F D B2 R B' L' B2 F R' D U B F' R B R2 D 
51. 32.645 L' R' U2 D2 B D F' L' R2 U L' F2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D' L R' B L' U2 B2 R2 
52. 34.304 R2 F L' D B R2 L2 F' U R D2 B2 L D R2 U' L' R F L R' B R2 D F2 
53. 30.278 B2 L' U2 B2 U' B R2 F' D2 R D' L F D2 L B2 F2 D U2 F' L B' R2 D R2 
54. 24.779 F B2 R F U' D' L2 B' R' F2 R' L' U' R F B U L2 B L2 U R' B D' F' 
55. 25.532 F' U F B2 U' D' L R F D' F B' D2 F2 L2 B R L D' L R U F U' D 
56. 29.314 U L B D F D B D2 F' B U' D R U2 F2 B D U' F2 U F B' L' R U' 
57. 27.382 D2 U2 F L' U B2 U R' L2 U2 L' U2 D2 L D' B2 U' F' U2 L' R B F L' U 
58. 43.495 R2 F' B L2 B F D R' L' B2 D2 L2 D R D' L2 U2 L2 D R F2 L2 F D B 
59. 30.487 D' F U2 D2 B2 R' D R D2 R2 U B' F U' L R2 F B' U D' B F D2 B' D2 
60. 41.037 U2 D2 B R U' D' R' D' R2 F' B' R' B F2 R' B' D F L' R2 F B2 U F' R' 
61. 30.715 R B R2 L2 D' L' R' D F' R' F U2 F' R2 L2 F2 R' D L2 D L' F' R' B' R 
62. 27.847 D' R' D' U2 R2 D L2 U B' F R' U2 F2 L R U2 L' U D R F' U D2 F' L2 
63. 37.171 D R' D2 U B2 D' U2 R' D' B D' R B2 F' U B U F2 R2 B2 D F2 R B' D2 
64. 30.167 B2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R U' F' R L U2 D2 F2 R2 L' B L U B2 R2 B2 
65. 28.395 L2 R' B2 D B D L' U' B' L2 F2 U2 F D' B F2 D' R2 L D L' U' R2 B U 
66. 29.487 D F' D U B' D' B' F D2 U' R U' R' L F' B2 R' D2 L B' R2 F L' B F2 
67. 28.731 R2 F U' L D U' F2 B' U2 R2 L' D' R2 F D' F2 B L U2 D' B' L B' D' U' 
68. 30.434 R' B' L F' B D F' R2 L F' D2 B2 L R2 B D2 B' F L2 U L' R U L' B 
69. 23.146 U' B' U D L2 B' D2 F B2 L2 B' D F2 L' B' R U' R2 L' D2 U' L F2 U2 R' 
70. 28.132 F2 D' B R2 L D' R' D2 L' U2 B' R' D L' U L2 B2 R' L' U2 F R2 F2 R' D' 
71. 29.515 R F2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 B' R' D2 B' F U F' B D2 L B' U D F' U' F R' D' 
72. 30.700 U F2 U B' U2 R2 L2 U2 B U2 L' R2 F2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' D' R L' B2 F2 
73. 27.048 U' R2 L F R U2 F2 B' U2 B L' D U' R' U' L F L U2 F' B L' B2 R B2 
74. 30.523 F2 D2 F' U L2 D' R2 F' D2 B R' L2 F L2 F R' F' U2 B' D U2 F2 D B2 D 
75. 29.082 U' D2 R2 F L' F' D' U' R2 L F L D' B F' U2 R' U' L' F2 R D F' L2 R 
76. 32.237 U2 L' U2 D' L2 F' U2 D B2 D' U F B2 L B2 L' R' F2 B2 U L U' B F D 
77. 35.616 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 D R F' B D' F2 L B2 F U B' D R F L B U 
78. 25.815 D2 L2 D U2 R' D R' U2 L U F' D R B' R2 L D L' D B L R' D2 U' R2 
79. 36.626 U' D L2 D' L2 D F L' D2 R U B' R2 B2 U D2 R' U F2 L' R' B D2 U' R2 
80. 41.366 F' D2 F2 B2 U B D2 B' R2 B2 F2 D U R' U2 L R F' D2 L R D B2 U D 
81. 30.600 D L' F U' R U F U L' U' L' U' F U2 L' R2 B2 L D2 F' L' U' R' F L 
82. 32.650 B' U F2 L' R2 B2 R B' L B2 L F R2 B' U2 R' U' L' F2 L' F2 U D2 B' D' 
83. 34.215 F2 B' L' U2 B L R' F R' D' R' B' L R' D' U' R L B F2 U L2 F2 R' B2 
84. 25.778 R2 L U' B U R F B' D F L2 R U2 R B2 D B' R B2 R2 F' L F' R F2 
85. 31.781 F' R' L B2 L F B2 L R F D F' R B D F' D U2 L' B D' U2 R2 F2 U2 
86. 30.601 R D2 U B' D' L' F' U2 L F2 U2 D R2 D' B2 L U' F B' L' B' R' L' B D 
87. 22.487 F' L' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R L' B D2 L D F D' B2 F D F R' U2 F D 
88. 26.647 L R F U' L2 R2 U L' U D2 B' R L' B R2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 U B2 F2 L F2 
89. 33.516 U2 B2 D B' L' U2 B' R' F' L2 R' F2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F D L B2 F L' 
90. 26.365 D R F L' U' R B F R B' R' U2 D2 R' B F' D R' F' U F R2 U' L' F2 
91. 35.195 D R L' D' R2 L U R2 L' F D2 B F' L2 B U2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' B' U2 
92. 42.617 F2 U D2 L2 R U' R' U' B2 R F' D2 U' F2 U L U L' F' D2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 
93. 30.448 B F U2 D L2 U' R' D' U2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D F2 D R' B R2 D2 R' D2 R' L2 B2 
94. 34.148 L' D B R U R F U2 B2 R L F U L' R B F R2 D' B2 L2 R F' L' R 
95. 30.061 F' D' L R2 F U2 D' L' U F2 B2 D' B' R2 L' U2 R2 D' R D R2 F2 D2 F' D2 
96. 40.098 L2 R' B' R' U2 D' B' D' R' L U F' L' R2 D R L' U R U' R B' U' B2 R 
97. 29.714 B L' D' R' B2 R' B2 F D U2 R' F2 L R B' F2 R D' R2 U2 D2 B2 D' L F 
98. 28.913 F' R2 L2 D U2 L B' F' U' L2 D R2 B L' R D' F2 L' D B' D2 U R' F' L' 
99. 20.895 U' L' B L' U2 R' L2 D' F' R B2 U B F2 U L' U D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L F' R 
100. 31.847 R' L B L2 D' B' R2 F U R2 B' F' U F D2 R2 F' B L' B2 F D' U R2 F' 
101. 37.914 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 U B' D' L2 U R U B2 L' F D2 U' B2 F U' D2 R 
102. 28.878 R D2 L R2 F B2 D' B D2 L F U2 R U' R2 B2 L' B' L2 U' R' U' B' D B 
103. 31.079 F2 L' F' U' R U2 L' D' U2 B2 U F L' R2 B' L' D L2 D' F U2 B' F U2 B 
104. 27.805 R2 F L F L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 R2 F2 B' R' D F2 U' D2 R' F R2 B' L2 D 
105. 26.217 B' L' U2 L U' R2 F2 L D' L2 D' R' F B' R' B2 R2 U B2 R D2 F2 L R' B' 
106. 33.418 D' L2 U2 D L2 B' U F' D2 F R F' R' B2 R L B2 R B2 L' F' D2 B2 L F' 
107. 23.734 L' F' L R U' B' R2 B U2 L' D2 L2 R' B' L2 U' B F' D2 F U L' F B' R 
108. 37.197 R D2 U2 R D L' D' B' D2 L' U F D L2 D' U' L' F L F' B D2 R2 D2 L2 
109. 31.196 L' B L B' D' B2 L2 U' L R' D2 B2 F' R' U' D F' R' F' L' R2 D' F L F 
110. 19.383 F D2 U' B D' R U' D F R2 D2 L' F2 B R B' R2 L2 B2 L B' D' R2 F' R' 
111. 21.930 B' F' L R2 B' R L2 B' L2 U L F D2 B2 D U2 R2 U B2 D F' D R' L B 
112. 26.314 F' L' R' F' R D' R L2 U' D F' D B D' R L' U2 F2 R D' U B F U' R2 
113. 25.463 B L' B2 F' L' U2 F' R D B2 R B2 R2 U2 D' B L U' B R2 U2 F' D2 F' R' 
114. 32.916 B F R2 L2 F2 L F2 L' R B' F R2 B' L2 B' D' R' U D' B U' R D' L U' 
115. 29.105 D B' R L' F' R' U B' F' L D2 L' R2 U' B U' B L2 U F' U2 R D' R2 B 
116. 29.401 F' B2 D U F2 R' F U2 B U2 F' U' B' D R2 D2 R' L2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 U' R' 
117. 31.185 U2 R2 F U' L U' L' F' L D F2 D F2 D F2 D U R L B2 D2 B2 F' L R2 
118. 28.151 U' R' L D' F' L' U' D B' F R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' F R' B2 D2 L B' L B R' 
119. 26.270 B2 L2 R D F2 R L D' F' R D' B U D2 R' U2 R F D L' R2 U2 L D2 L2 
120. 26.802 F' D' B2 L' U2 D2 L' B' F' L' F2 R2 U B L B2 R' F2 L F B D' B2 F2 L' 
121. 23.788 F R2 U D F2 U B' L2 F U B L2 D' L' U R' F' D2 L D' B2 F L' U L2 
122. 26.100 B' U' L' R B D' L2 U' D L' R2 D' U' R U R2 B U B2 R' D' R U B R 
123. 26.617 R D U' R' D' F R' B U2 R2 B D' L' D' B2 R2 B2 F' L D2 L B L' D F 
124. 30.921 B F2 R' U2 D' F' B R' L' U' R L2 B' D R2 U B' L D F' R F L' F' L2 
125. 29.889 D B U B F L2 U D B2 U2 R' D2 B' R D' R' F R B' L2 B' F2 L B' D' 
126. 28.845 B2 F' L R F2 L R D' L2 B2 L' R' F' B U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B R D2 F2 D L 
127. 37.249 U F R2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 B R' L2 B D' R B U' F2 U' D F' U' D R D F2 
128. 23.965 R' D' L' R U' B2 U L' U' F2 R2 F2 R B' R2 L' U F' D F' R2 F2 B D U 
129. 25.973 R D2 F2 L B' U2 F2 B2 U' D B2 R2 L B2 U2 R' L2 U L' F2 D2 F2 U L R 
130. 34.082 B2 L R' U' L D2 U' F B D' B' L' R D F2 B2 R' U2 F D2 U' R' L D' L 
131. 30.162 L U2 R U2 D L U R2 L2 F B D2 U2 F' B' L2 U2 L' U2 B' D' U B U' D' 
132. 36.812 R L' F2 D2 B D' F2 R' U B' F2 D L2 R B' R D L F' B2 D' B' R' U2 D2 
133. 37.919 F2 B2 D2 B U' D2 L U F2 L B F' R' U' B2 L F' D' B' U B R B D2 U2 
134. 30.032 B2 L' R2 D' F' R2 U2 F' B2 U2 L' R B' D U R2 F' D R F2 D' F L' B L 
135. 35.536 R' F2 R2 F U2 B2 F2 L F D B U' F2 B2 R F2 R2 D' L2 B' R L' B' U' D 
136. 33.060 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B U2 D2 R U2 D F2 U R B F R' B' D2 L2 D2 U' L2 R' B2 
137. 33.033 B' D2 F' U' R' B2 F' D' U2 B' U D R F2 U L2 U2 B2 L D2 U' L2 R2 U' L 
138. 35.919 B R2 F' B2 U' R U2 F2 L2 D' F L U2 F R F' L D L' U2 R2 F2 R D2 L2 
139. 32.867 R B' D2 U B' L' F2 B R' D F' D B D2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 L' B L2 R2 
140. 24.312 D' B U' B' R' L' D U R U D B R' U2 L' R2 B' R' D2 U' B' U2 R2 U R' 
141. 35.004 L2 R2 F U R2 U' F2 L R2 U2 D L2 B' D' R2 L U F' U R' F U2 L2 R U' 
142. 30.700 B' U2 D' L' F2 U' L2 F' L' R2 F' D' U B L' F D2 B' D2 R' L F' L' U' L 
143. 29.186 U' R2 U' F' U2 B2 R2 F B' L2 B2 R D' F' U2 L D2 R2 B' U F2 D B2 R F' 
144. 33.942 U' F' U' R' U2 D' F' B2 D' F' R' D' U L D B' R' F2 B L2 D' U' F D F2 
145. 36.765 D L2 R2 F D L2 D R' U R2 F B R U' B' R2 B' L' F' B' L' F2 R2 U2 L 
146. 27.536 U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 L D' R U L2 R U2 D2 B' R2 B2 D U' R F B2 R' U2 B 
147. 33.180 U2 L U2 D' B U2 D B2 U2 B' U R' F2 L U2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' F' L R' F2 U 
148. 32.215 U2 B R' B D2 L2 B' R2 L' F' D B' F2 R' B2 L D' F2 U' D' F' B R B' U2 
149. 22.163 R B2 F L F2 B U L2 F2 D2 R U D' F U2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 L U' B2 F2 D 
150. 26.150 L U F' D2 F U2 F2 U2 R D' R' L2 D' R U' L D2 R2 U D B' L2 F U R2 
151. 29.549 F2 U L' R2 B F2 U' B' R' U' L' D U' L2 F' B2 L U L' B2 U D' F2 R' D2 
152. 30.971 B' L' F' L R' B' U' R' B D' R D R' D' B2 L' R' B L2 U R' L' F B D 
153. 44.881 F B2 U2 B D R D F D B2 U F' D' B2 R F2 B' D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U L' 
154. 30.732 R' D B2 F' U' B U' F U' F2 D2 L' R' U F U2 D' F B' R D2 L' U D' B 
155. 25.827 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 F' R' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F L2 B D U2 L2 B' D2 B' F' D' F 
156. 28.932 U' D F' U' D2 R2 F' U' R' F' U F R U' D L D' F' L2 B U2 L' U' B' L2 
157. 33.899 B' D R' F' U' D2 L' U' R D' R D' R' L U' D2 F' L' D R2 B F D' L B' 
158. 43.061 D' L' U D L' D L B L B F D' R' D2 U' F2 B L2 D F' R F2 D' U B2 
159. 19.915 B2 F' L' F' B D' L2 B R' F' D R2 F' B2 L2 B L2 D L2 F2 R L2 B L2 B 
160. 25.803 F' B D L2 B' U' D B2 U' R U' F' D2 B R D' B' F2 R' D2 U F' U' L B2 
161. 30.098 R' L' B2 U F' U R D' F B2 U' D2 L' D F2 L B2 D B2 U' F' D' L R F' 
162. 33.649 D R' F2 U L' B' L2 F2 U2 B L F2 D B R' U2 F2 B2 R2 D F' D2 U2 B2 F' 
163. 33.051 L' D2 B2 R' U' L' U D F' R2 U2 F L' F' B U B2 F U' R L B2 U L' F2 
164. 37.546 D' F' U B D2 L' R' U' F2 U2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 R' L2 B2 L' R2 D2 F D' 
165. 35.599 B' U2 F2 B U2 B D L2 B' D U' R' L U D2 F L2 U' R2 D' F' R U L F 
166. 33.697 F' B U2 F' U D' B2 U' L U2 D2 F U' R2 B2 L' B' F2 D U2 R F R D2 R 
167. 30.663 F B2 R L2 D' R U B2 D F L2 F' R2 F2 D B F D' U' B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 
168. 27.232 R' F' B L2 D B' F2 U2 D2 B' F2 D2 R2 D' L' U' B L R B L2 U R' F2 D' 
169. 26.779 B L2 U' F' D2 L' U' F U2 B' L D L2 R' F2 B2 D R U2 L' B2 D' L' B L 
170. 34.252 D2 R2 B L' R' F B' D L R2 B F2 L U F' B' R2 B L B2 L F2 U2 D R' 
171. 39.333 L2 F' L' R B' R2 U' D R D' B' L2 B L' B' D' U R B2 L2 R U2 D2 B D' 
172. 32.184 U2 R2 F' U R' D U' L' R B' L R2 B' L' R F' B2 D' F2 D B2 L' D R2 B2 
173. 27.364 R2 L F B' D R2 U2 F2 B2 U D' B' F' L2 F2 R D' U L F' R2 U2 F R2 D 
174. 31.651 F2 R' B R' B R L2 F2 L D' B' L2 R' D' F2 D2 L2 F' B U2 D2 F2 D F2 L 
175. 30.415 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U' R' U R F' D' L2 B' F2 R2 B' R' B' F R2 D2 B F' U' 
176. 30.866 L' B2 U' R F R' U D' L B' L2 U' R U2 F L R' D U F' D R' F2 L F' 
177. 29.133 R F2 D L' R' D' B L2 D' U2 R' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R U2 D R2 B R2 
178. 27.112 U B D' F' B R D' U' R' U B' U' R2 L' B' D' R' U2 L2 U' D F2 B' L2 D 
179. 28.214 F2 D' U F2 B' R2 F2 D R2 B L' F' R L' B' D U2 L2 F R B2 L' R2 B' D2 
180. 28.398 D R2 U2 B R2 U' B' R2 L B' F' R' D' L B F' D' L2 U2 F D2 R F' D' B 
181. 31.480 F' L D F2 D2 B D' B' D2 R U2 D' F2 R' B' F' U' R2 L2 F' U2 L' U2 D' F 
182. 29.279 F D' R L F2 D' F2 R U2 L' D' L R' F' L' D R' D2 R' F2 U B' L B U 
183. 28.121 R' L' D F U F' D B2 R2 U' D R2 L' F' B2 R' U2 B' U' R' L U2 B' F2 L 
184. 34.453 L' D' B' L R2 U' F2 D L' B R U' L D B' R L U L2 U' B' U2 B2 F' R' 
185. 40.120 B' L' U2 F2 D2 R F' R' L' F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L' D' U R D R U' L2 D2 F2 
186. 29.283 L2 D2 L' B D L2 U R' D2 B' U' F2 D B' F' R2 L D2 U' L' R' F R' U' F 
187. 30.154 B' U' B2 R2 L2 B U' L R2 F D L2 R' D' F R' B F U2 L2 U L2 R2 U' B2 
188. 38.916 B2 R B L U' D' F' B2 L B' F' D2 L2 B D B F' R2 D2 F D' B F2 R' F 
189. 34.926 U2 F2 U D B U2 F2 U L F2 R L2 U2 B D' B2 R' U2 B L' U' B D2 U' B2 
190. 39.916+ L D2 U L2 D2 L R U2 L2 U' B2 D' F R L2 U' D B' D' F2 D2 F2 R B D' 
191. 31.123 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 B' D F' R B L2 U' F' D2 U' F2 R2 D' R F2 D' U' R B' F2 
192. 31.485 R2 F R U' D F2 U D2 F D B' R F L' B' U' L F2 U L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L 
193. 23.827 F' L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' D' R2 F D2 F U' L U B2 R B F D L' U2 F 
194. 37.768 L' B D B' F R' F2 R L' D B2 F' R U' R' U' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' B D' 
195. 29.833 D2 L2 D' B R' F2 R L' D' B D B L' D F' L' F2 L' B R2 B2 D2 F' R' L2 
196. 29.806 B U D2 B F U L' F L U' L2 U2 D F R' U D2 B2 U' L2 R' U' F R2 D' 
197. 22.348 D' U F' D2 B2 U F' L U' F D' R L F' D2 U B R2 B2 F R D2 R2 L2 U' 
198. 35.101 L2 R F D' U' L2 B2 L B' F U2 D L D' F2 R' B2 R D' B U' F' B2 U L 
199. 33.099 U L2 R D' L' U' D' B2 R' D F' L2 F2 R U' R' L' U R L F2 L' B D2 L' 
200. 28.831 L D R U2 F' D' L B' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R B R2 F' L' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F' R2 
201. 34.602 B2 R' D' U' F B2 R' U L' F B R F L' B D2 F2 B' L' F2 L D L' B2 U 
202. 25.967 F D' L2 D2 R' L' U R D B F2 L B' U' R' B' D' R' B2 U F' R D' R2 F' 
203. 39.294 L2 U D F' B2 D' L2 U' R F' U L' U D2 R2 L D' F D2 F2 U D R' U R2 
204. 22.917 B2 R D' U' B L' U D F' R2 F' D L2 D' B R' F' B' R' L F' B U B' L' 
205. 25.564 D' L2 B L2 B' D U' R' U2 B D' R2 L2 B2 L' B F2 U' D F2 R2 L' F2 R L2 
206. 28.196 D' B' U R2 U D' L2 D2 L' F2 B U2 B2 F' U2 L R' U2 D F' L B' D2 L2 F 
207. 34.281 B' L2 U2 B R D U2 F2 B R' B' D' L2 F B2 L D' F D2 B D2 U' B2 U B 
208. 27.530 F L' R2 F2 L' B' F2 D F B' D2 B' R' B F D' F L F' D R' B' R2 U' L2 
209. 34.235 F' B R2 U L U R D R2 U2 L U D L' R' F2 B' D2 B L D2 L' D' F L 
210. 36.367 D' F2 D2 F U2 L2 R' D' B2 D' F' R' D2 F2 U' B2 R' F B' R2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 
211. 21.548 U2 F' B' L D2 L D B L2 R U2 B' D B' U D2 B2 D B' L D F2 U' B' D2 
212. 26.951 L' D' F2 D' B R' U' F2 D B2 D2 R B D2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 F2 L' 
213. 35.851 B2 D2 U B' R F2 R U' R' D' F2 U' L2 F R2 B F' U' D2 R L B2 L R' F2 
214. 27.903 B F' D' U' F2 D B2 U B' U' L' F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 R' F L D2 F' B L2 
215. 42.374 R2 B' U2 F U' F2 L' R2 F' L R' B' D' U' F2 B U R' B' F' R' L' U2 B2 D2 
216. 28.452 U B' U F2 U2 F' L' R B' F' L2 U D2 R U2 L2 U D R2 U2 F U2 F2 B2 U' 
217. 29.316 D2 R2 L2 B2 L' F R' L F L' R F' U' F2 B2 U2 B2 R U F B L' D2 B R' 
218. 28.330 B2 R' F' R D B2 L B2 L' U' B' F R U D B2 D' R F B2 U2 B' F' D L2 
219. 42.232 R B' R U' R' U F' L' D2 U2 B R F D B U L2 R U' L2 U' L U' F2 D 
220. 31.475 R L2 B' F L' R2 F U F L R2 F L' R2 U B U' D F2 L U' L2 D2 L2 B2 
221. 23.997 R F' R U' B2 U D B' D F U2 D2 B' F R D R L2 U D2 L F2 R2 B F2 
222. 35.999 U2 D R' L2 F' D' L2 F D2 B D L2 U2 B L B2 D2 U L D2 R' F' R' U' B 
223. 26.216 B U L2 B' D' L' R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 L R2 D B' R' D U2 F' U R' B' U R 
224. 29.427 U B F2 R' B2 D' R D2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 B' L' D2 U' L2 U' R' D' B' F' L' R' 
225. 38.293 F R' D' U' B' D U' R D' L' D F' U' L D2 R' L2 F U F L2 F B' L2 D 
226. 31.523 B2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U L B2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 D B' 
227. 27.201 L U' L2 F2 R B R B' R2 U' L' B F2 U' D2 F2 R2 L' B2 U L' D R2 U' F2 
228. 41.294 U2 R2 U B2 L F' R D2 L B D' R L F R2 B2 U2 R' F' U2 F R2 L2 F D2 
229. 34.963 U2 D2 R' L' B R U2 L U' D2 B' R2 L' B' U F2 B D' U B U' D2 R U2 D 
230. 30.976 F' R' F' R' B2 D2 R U' D2 R' L U F R' U' L' B2 R2 L2 U' L U2 L2 D L' 
231. 30.149 B' D F2 D' U F' U' B2 U2 D B' L' U2 R F' R2 B' D' F L R D R' U' F' 
232. 35.071 L2 R' U2 B F' U2 L2 B' R U' D' B2 D2 B' U2 R' F2 D2 R L2 B F D F' L' 
233. 28.814 R2 U' R B' U' F2 D2 F B U2 B D F' D' B2 U2 R B' F' D' B F' L' R2 D' 
234. 28.448 R' D2 F' L2 D' L R D' U' B D2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 D' L2 F' L' D U' F2 R' L 
235. 29.798 F D' F R2 U' D2 R L2 U2 F2 R' F2 D B L R F2 L2 B' L F' U' F' R' D' 
236. 32.044 U' R D2 U2 B' R B' L D U B L' R B2 D B' R L' D B' D' B' F2 R' D 
237. 29.884 F' D' U2 L R' F2 R' U2 R L D' L' F' B' L D' U' B2 D' B2 U' R D F B' 
238. 45.715 R L2 B U' B L' D' F D' B' R2 U' D L R2 D2 L' U' L B' U2 L2 R F' B2 
239. 24.755 B2 U' B' F' R' F' L U' L2 F' L U' F' D F L2 F' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 L D U2 
240. 34.783 F' D' B2 D F' B' U2 L2 F' U B D' U2 B2 L2 D' U2 R L B L' D' R2 D' F' 
241. 37.131 F' U' L' F R F' L F' L2 R F2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R U2 F' B2 R U' F2 B2 R' 
242. 20.217 R F D' R' B2 D' U' R L2 U R2 B L' B' R2 B U' D' R' L F2 D2 B D2 R' 
243. 36.584 L2 D' R2 U2 R F L U B2 D' R' U B R' F B U' R2 L B2 D' R' D F' B' 
244. 37.149 L2 D' F2 L U2 L' D' U2 R' B' F2 U2 B' D B R' D2 L D U2 F U2 B U' R2 
245. 33.049 R' B' R' F B' R2 F B U' R' B D' L U' B D R2 D B U B2 R' D R2 D' 
246. 28.117 U' L F B R' U2 B' L D R' L' D B' D2 B2 L' R D' L' R' B2 D' B2 L D' 
247. 25.513 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D F' U2 D2 B F' D2 L2 D' B F2 U L D' R' U' F U2 B F 
248. 31.211 L' R F2 U F2 U2 R' F2 L U' L' U' F2 D R D2 R2 D2 R' U' F R2 B R2 B' 
249. 47.700 F2 D L2 F B D' R2 F' D L U' L' D' U R2 L2 U' F' D' U' B2 R D' U F 
250. 36.232 F B2 L' B U L U' B' D2 B' R2 U B2 U' R U' R2 U L R F D' F2 B' U 
251. 31.568 D L' D2 B2 L' D' F' B R' F' R' L F' U F' D' F2 U L F' D U' B' R2 U 
252. 27.780 D2 U2 L R2 B2 L2 D U' B' L D2 U2 L U' R' B' F' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 
253. 35.520 R2 B2 U' D R2 D2 U' B F' U' L' D R' D2 B R2 D' F R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U 
254. 40.448 L' R' U' D2 L F2 L U' R' L2 B2 U2 B F R' D2 L' D2 L2 D' U R' F R2 B' 
255. 32.946 L' U D L D R U' L' R' F D2 F2 U' L U2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 U L' B2 L2 
256. 36.968 U' F L' D' U2 R' U B L2 F2 L' F2 L2 R2 B' D' B L' B R' L' U R B D2 
257. 32.568 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 F L2 F D2 L2 D' L D U' F R B' R' D' L 
258. 30.651 L U' B2 U R' U2 F' L U' R' L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' 
259. 27.085 L' D2 L F' R' B' U' D2 R' B2 U2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 
260. 27.963 L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 U R' D2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 R' 
261. 40.235 L' B U R F L' B' D' L2 D' L2 F2 R L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 D2 
262. 40.663 U B' D' L F U' R D F2 R D F2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 
263. 39.320 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L U2 L F2 U R B U' F2 
264. 39.983 U2 R2 F2 L D B2 R B2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 
265. 33.250 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B U F' L2 R F' D L R' D' F 
266. 34.281 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R B' L R2 U F U2 B2 D2 
267. 38.299 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L U2 R2 D' L R2 F L' R2 B' U' R D2 
268. 32.401 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' B' L2 D F' L' D2 B2 D' R D 
269. 44.015 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L B F' L2 D2 R' F2 U' L' D 
270. 36.727 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F' D L B F' L2 U' R2 B' 
271. 31.634 D' F2 R2 U2 D' B U L B' R2 D2 F2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L 
272. 37.418 F D2 R U D' B' U' R2 B' R B U2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F 
273. 30.583 R2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 B F2 L R2 U L2 D F L U 
274. 38.236 L D R' B D F L2 B U' B2 R U2 F2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 D 
275. 37.927 U' F' R' L' D' B' U' D F U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D 
276. 31.020 B L2 F' B U' B' D' R F' R2 U' D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 
277. 35.396 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 L R2 D2 B L2 U' L2 D' B' L2 B F L2 
278. 39.199 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U L2 U B L2 D B D B D2 R D2 U 
279. 29.689 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U B2 F' L D U' L U 
280. 31.605 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D' R F' L R' U L2 D' B U 
281. 29.462 U2 R2 B2 R L' D' F' L D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' 
282. 32.331 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D2 R D F' D2 B' R' F' U B2 R' 
283. 38.652 B' R' L U B' D B2 D' F' U2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 R2 
284. 28.707 L2 R2 F R2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L' B F U B2 L R2 B U B 
285. 26.498 L2 U B2 F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U R' B' U F2 U R2 
286. 29.395 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 B' U B R' U' B D F2 U2 R' U2 
287. 27.513+ F2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L D' F U' R D R' F' D2 R2 
288. 39.663 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L F D2 L R2 
289. 33.965 U2 B' U L D F' B' R' B2 R F U2 D2 F D2 R2 F B2 D2 F2 
290. 27.399 B2 D U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L F' D' L2 D' F D U2 L2 U 
291. 35.347 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 R2 D' L F L F2 L D U L' D 
292. 38.934 B' L' F' R L' B' U2 D L' F' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' 
293. 29.433 R' U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D' B D2 F R2 L2 B' R2 F B L2 
294. 28.565 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L' U F L' R D' F2 L2 B R2 
295. 34.830 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B U' F U L D L' R' U2 
296. 27.600 B' U2 B R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F R2 U F U L2 R' D F L R 
297. 36.880 F' U2 B R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D R' U2 L' F2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R 
298. 34.817 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 F U B F2 D2 L' R2 F' U' R2 
299. 36.413 F' R2 U' D R D L' F D2 L B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 
300. 36.795 F' L D F2 U B D' B L' D' R2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' 
301. 30.209 D2 F' R D R U' B' L2 F U2 D2 B2 R L2 B2 L F2 L B2 L 
302. 53.934 L2 U F2 L' F2 B' L' F' B' L U D' F2 U B2 R2 U D' R2 F2 
303. 26.482 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' B2 R2 U F' 
304. 34.999 U2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L D' R2 U R' F' D L' D U' 
305. 35.878 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 U B2 D2 B F2 U L2 D R' D2 U2 B' U 
306. 30.017 U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' R2 B' D2 F L' B2 F' R2 D B R B U F 
307. 26.274+ B' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B F' U' R' B U' B2 D2 U B R2 U2 
308. 40.288 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F U' R2 F2 R F' D L' F' 
309. 31.617 R2 F U2 F D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F' R' D2 L B U B' L' U2 B' F' 
310. 35.380 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U F' L U F' R D2 B' D F2 U2 
311. 47.544 U2 B' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L F2 L' B F' L U' L2 R F' 
312. 32.472 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F U L' F' U L F' R D R' B2 
313. 21.849 L U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L B2 R' D' U2 L2 B U' F2 D L2 D 
314. 38.862 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 U' L2 U' L R2 B' R B2 U' 
315. 27.109 D2 R2 L2 B L' B2 L' F' D' F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R F2 B2 R 
316. 34.253 U L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' D U2 R' U' L R2 U2 
317. 34.812 R' U2 R2 F' U L' U2 F B D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 
318. 40.283 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D L2 F R' B F' U' L F' U2 B' R' 
319. 24.533 D2 L' B2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L D' F' U L2 F L' U2 R2 
320. 32.029 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 R B D2 L R B R' U2 
321. 41.303 R F R' L2 U' L' F2 R2 U' L' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 L2 B' 
322. 38.300 D F2 U R' B' L2 D F' D R' U2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 
323. 42.519 U' R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 R U' B D' L R' B R B2 U2 
324. 32.781 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 D B2 D2 B L B U F L R' D F2 U' 
325. 39.938 B' R' F' R L B U D F' R B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L2 
326. 28.171 U2 R' D2 F2 L' R' B2 R' F' D R B U2 F' U L' F2 U2 
327. 22.213 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B' R2 F' D2 F' D' U2 L R' D2 
328. 33.413 D' R' F2 R B2 D' B' R2 F L' D2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 
329. 47.497 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D L' R U B' L F2 D2 F R D2 F' 
330. 31.470 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' F' D' L U' B' L2 R' B' F2 R F2 
331. 35.380 R2 L2 D R' L' B D F2 U' L U' B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 
332. 27.781 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F' R2 D B' F R U2 B2 L R 
333. 29.659 L2 B2 F D2 F' L2 F' L F2 U F' R' U B' R' D R' 
334. 25.688 L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U' R' D' R2 B L U' F R2 D2 B R' 
335. 36.159 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F L' B U2 R D B2 L2 U R2 
336. 34.991 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D F D2 R D' B L' U' B' L D' 
337. 31.162 R2 B' L2 F R' L' D' R2 F' U L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 B D2 R2 
338. 25.959 R B2 F2 L U2 R B2 R B2 L2 D2 U' L B' L U2 R D' U2 F R 
339. 33.908 U L' U2 R' F U F B U' R U2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 
340. 28.174 U2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D' B' R2 D2 B2 D' F L2 F2 
341. 30.243 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L D L' F' L' D2 B2 L R2 U' 
342. 26.161 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F' L2 D' U L' B D R' B' U2 
343. 28.248 U2 F2 D B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D' L R' D' B' R2 F D2 B D R' U' 
344. 33.548 F2 D' F2 B2 L F R' U L' B' U2 F2 B2 U R2 U F2 D F2 U F2 
345. 39.611 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L B' R B' R U' B2 D' R2 
346. 30.443 D L2 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B' D F R F' L D R U2 B 
347. 26.627 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B' D' R U B2 R' F' L R2 B2 F' 
348. 34.748 U2 R' U F' R D B2 D B' D B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 
349. 29.952 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R U' F R2 D' L B' U R' D' 
350. 24.326 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' B' L U2 B' L D2 R2 B 
351. 31.398 B D L' F R B U2 D' B L2 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 
352. 53.416 U2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 U' B' L2 R2 F2 U L' U2 
353. 38.118 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 F R' D2 U2 R' D' L2 F' R D 
354. 36.081 B2 L2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' R' F' D' B' F U2 F' U F2 U2 
355. 24.035 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R B2 L2 B2 L2 D F L2 B2 D' U B' D2 U 
356. 29.766 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F' R U F2 L2 D2 F' D' L D 
357. 37.398 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 B' U R U L R F D2 U B R F' 
358. 31.650 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' R2 B R D' B2 D' F R2 F2 
359. 26.982 L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L' R' D B' D' U R' B2 R' F 
360. 34.064 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B' U B' F' L F2 U F' R2 U' 
361. 45.174+ L2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F R D2 F2 D2 B' D B2 U2 R2 
362. 41.166 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R D' B2 F' L' D B' D2 U' R2 
363. 35.862 B L2 B' D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F' U2 L' B2 U' B R U2 B' R' D R' 
364. 35.454 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D F2 R' D2 U R F R2 D L2 U F' L' 
365. 32.800 F' D F' R F2 R2 D2 F R B D' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U 
366. 36.711 B R2 B D2 F R2 F U2 L2 R2 B' U L F2 L' B R2 D2 R' U' 
367. 40.897 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' B' R2 B2 R' U L' D B2 U 
368. 22.462 D2 F' D2 B R2 F D2 F D2 R2 F2 L' U' L2 R2 F D' R U2 R2 F2 
369. 36.443 D2 R2 F' R2 L' B U F R L D L2 U D2 F2 U' D2 R2 
370. 35.165 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 R D2 L2 B' R U R2 D F' D2 U2 L2 F2 
371. 36.047 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F' D U2 R B' R2 U B L B' 
372. 29.700 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L R D' R2 F' L' D2 L2 B' U 
373. 30.765 U' R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B' L' F2 D' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 
374. 27.464 F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' R2 B2 D R F D' F2 U2 B 
375. 48.199 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 R D B' R U L' F R' U 
376. 48.740 R' U R2 L' D R' D' L B L2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 U L2 U2 L2 
377. 29.651 L2 U2 B F U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' F2 U' B D' F' D' R F' 
378. 30.383 F2 D B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 D F U F2 U L D B' 
379. 29.733 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 F' U B D' L2 B' R D B' R2 
380. 44.187 B D2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 R' B' D' L' R F' R B' 
381. 24.543 L2 F' U2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D F' L R2 D' R2 F' U' 
382. 31.844 B2 U' B' D F' L F R F2 U' D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' 
383. 27.967 L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' B2 U' L F2 U' L' F2 D L B D F 
384. 39.666 U B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' D F U R' B' L U B2 D' 
385. 32.098 U2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 D B L2 F L' D2 F2 R2 U' F' 
386. 29.850 F' L2 D2 B F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D' L' F' L' B R' B' D2 F' L 
387. 29.453 L F2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 D' F R D B D' U L U2 B2 
388. 37.120 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 U' F2 L' U' L D R2 B L2 F2 L2 D 
389. 34.201 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R' B' D2 F2 U' F L U' F 
390. 38.548 U2 R2 B U2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 R D' U' F D B R U2 F' D2 
391. 34.599 D R' B2 R U D' L' D2 F2 B' R2 D F2 B2 D F2 U' D2 L2 
392. 32.399 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B2 R F2 U' R' B L B2 D F' D' F U' 
393. 32.332 D F' U' F L D F' R' B' U F R2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 B U2 
394. 31.413 F2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 F R2 U R2 B U R D R U2 F' L R 
395. 31.052 U' B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F L B' L F' U' F D R' U2 
396. 32.421 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D F' U R2 D U' B' L' R' D U 
397. 48.966 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' L B2 L' B' L2 R B F2 D' 
398. 35.071 F D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R U' L' R' F D' U L2 B U2 
399. 28.334 D' R U' D' B' U' F R' D' R' L2 F' L2 D2 F B' R2 B D2 R2 
400. 33.177 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F U' R' B R' D R2 B D2 R2 
401. 32.131 R2 U R2 F2 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L U R' F D F2 D U' F' R 
402. 42.310 D2 L2 B R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 R U F U' R2 B R B D U 
403. 31.167 B2 U2 F L2 F L2 U2 F U2 F D' U' R' D2 U' R' F' L B' F' 
404. 28.466 F' L2 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B U' B L2 F' R B D' B' U L' 
405. 33.813 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 F L' B2 R2 F U L' D U R 
406. 33.165 D2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F R2 B F2 L' D' R2 F' R U L D U R2 
407. 32.202 U2 L' R' D2 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 D' B R' F2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 
408. 48.984 R2 F L2 B' R2 B U2 L2 D2 F' R U F' L2 D2 F L U L 
409. 34.158 U2 R2 B D B D' L' U' R F' U2 L2 U2 D L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 
410. 37.601 F D' L2 B R2 D2 F2 L F L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 B L2 
411. 25.691 R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 U B2 R' F2 U F' D' R' U' B' R2 B 
412. 30.234 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F D B' U L F' D B' L D2 
413. 41.484 B2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R F U F U' F2 R B' D L' 
414. 35.864 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 L R2 F2 D2 B D' F' R2 F' U2 R U2 L' D' 
415. 27.501 B U' R2 L U' D2 R2 D' R B' L2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F 
416. 29.399 B2 D' U' F2 D B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R U B2 D' F' D2 L R D' L' 
417. 28.999 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 U B2 R' D U2 B2 R' B D 
418. 29.831 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B' F' L D B L' R' F2 D L' 
419. 31.880 U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' B R2 U R' F2 L2 U' B' 
420. 39.733 L2 F U2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 B' R2 D' B' F U L2 B2 U2 L' B' R 
421. 30.963 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 D U2 F D' L' R2 B' F2 D' U2 F2 
422. 36.017 R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F' D F2 R' U' B2 R' D 
423. 34.819 U2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F R2 B' L' D2 B' F D2 L' U' 
424. 26.598 F' U L2 U F' B U' L' D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 
425. 33.620 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' F D' U2 F2 U' L D L' U2 
426. 27.985 D' B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R U B' D B2 L' F' D' F2 R2 
427. 29.217 L B2 L' D2 L B2 L' R' F2 D2 F U' R D2 F2 D' L2 D L' 
428. 30.651 L' U2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 R' B L R' B U L' U B' D2 U' 
429. 35.299 B2 R B2 L F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B' U F2 U' F2 L F L2 U2 
430. 20.865 U B' L' D R' F U' R2 B L U' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 
431. 28.000 R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 L' B D' R' D L2 B F D' R 
432. 33.412 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D F' D2 L F' U B2 F2 L 
433. 24.235 F L2 B' L' U' R' B' R2 F R' U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 
434. 34.883 F R2 B F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' R F2 U' F' L R' U B2 F2 U2 
435. 33.297 L B2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 U L R' U2 F2 U L2 B' R2 F 
436. 21.144 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F R F R D' L R U' L R2 B' 
437. 29.700 R' B2 D2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 B' U' R' F L B' U' F R B2 
438. 23.086 R' L' B2 R U2 D2 R' U R D2 F' L2 F R2 B D2 L2 F 
439. 32.496 R' B2 L' U2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 D' R2 B' F2 
440. 29.600 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 F U2 L' U B2 U R' U2 F R 
441. 23.885 D F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F' D2 L B' F' U2 B D' L' U2 
442. 24.463 B2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' B F2 L' F' L' F U F L 
443. 28.766 L2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D R U B' U' F L' B2 L2 B D' F' 
444. 26.386 D2 L' U2 D F' L B2 U2 D F2 R B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 
445. 28.615 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U B2 D B2 F R' F' R B2 D R' F' U 
446. 29.050 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R' U' B R' F2 R' D2 F' R 
447. 38.482 U' F B L' U' F2 R U2 L' D2 B' U2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 R2 B' 
448. 24.433 L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R B' R D' L2 R2 B' D' R2 F2 R2 
449. 27.351 F R2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 F D' L' U2 L F2 U2 R D2 R L D2 
450. 37.666 F2 L' U' B' R2 F L F D' B' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 
451. 24.679 L U2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 D' R2 B L2 R2 U' B D' B' R 
452. 25.985 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F' R B D' U' B2 U' R' B' U2 B2 
453. 30.449 L2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 D' L2 U L R' D F R2 D B' F' R U 
454. 28.267 F U' B R' F2 B2 U L2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 
455. 27.716 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B' R2 B2 R F D' R2 D' R U2 
456. 30.001 R2 U2 F U D2 B' R D2 B L' B2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 D L2 U 
457. 30.596 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 U' L2 R2 B R U R2 D2 B R 
458. 28.546 L2 D B2 D B2 U F2 U L2 D2 L' B' L' B2 U F R F' U F' 
459. 33.116 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R F L2 R2 F' D L' R B R 
460. 30.076 B' U2 D B' U' D F' L F' R' L2 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 
461. 31.234 R' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' D' R' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D' 
462. 29.090 D F2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D B2 R' D R' U L B2 R' U2 B' L' 
463. 31.317 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 D' U' L' F D2 U' B F R 
464. 26.199 F' U2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 F L2 B' U L2 B D2 L2 B D2 L R F2 
465. 41.182 R2 B' F L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' L' U' B' R B' F' U R' D 
466. 30.784 D R' F U' F' D2 R F' B' D' R' U2 R' D2 F2 L F2 B2 L' F2 U2 
467. 25.704 U B' L' F U R' D2 F' B D' F2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 L U2 L 
468. 29.633 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U F R' F D' B L' D B2 U F 
469. 55.749 L2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 B U F2 R F D B' U2 B2 F 
470. 51.897 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L B' U2 L R2 U2 F' L' 
471. 30.962 R B L' D' L2 U2 R2 B' U R U D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 
472. 34.094 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L' F2 U R B F2 R' D U R' B 
473. 31.166 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 L D2 R' U F' L' B2 U L2 U 
474. 34.376 D2 R D' F2 R' U2 D2 B D' R2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 
475. 47.526 F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U F2 U' L' U2 B L B2 L B2 U' B 
476. 32.800 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 B' D R2 B2 R U B F2 U 
477. 31.869 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R2 U L' R D B2 L2 B' D2 B2 
478. 45.932 U' D B' U' L B2 U R U2 F B' U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
479. 32.487 B D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' B U L D' R' B L2 U2 R 
480. 37.497 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' F' R D F2 L' D' R2 F L R2 
481. 28.248 F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 F' L' B' R2 U' B2 L' B R2 D U' 
482. 25.083 L' U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 U L' D B' D' R2 D' U B 
483. 35.080 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L F2 L2 D' U2 B' U2 F' D U' 
484. 28.282 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L D R' U' B L' U' B2 D2 F' 
485. 32.399 D R2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B' R' D' U F U2 L2 F' L 
486. 33.450 L2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 B' R' F' D' L B L B2 U R' 
487. 30.316 U2 R F' U' R U' L' D' L F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B U2 L2 D2 
488. 46.303 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D R' B2 U B' F' U F' 
489. 31.805 R2 U' F L F' B' U' R B R U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 
490. 29.715 D2 B2 L U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' D' B L B2 F' D' U2 L B 
491. 36.114 L2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B F2 D' R D U L' F2 L B' L B' 
492. 44.266 F B L' B2 U' D' L' D B' D F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 
493. 32.134 R' U2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 R' F2 L B' U2 B' U B2 F L' B2 U' L' 
494. 29.283 R2 B' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' D L' U2 F' D2 F' U R2 D2 R 
495. 29.580 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F D2 B L2 F D' U B D' L R' D R' F2 L' 
496. 24.522 R U' R2 B L U2 B' U' R F L' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 
497. 36.744 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F U' B L F' L' R2 U2 B' R' 
498. 32.546 F2 D2 L2 B U' F' U' L U D2 F D2 B' D2 B' D2 F U2 B' L2 
499. 40.488 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U L2 B2 D' B' U F D' B' D2 F U L' U2 R' 
500. 29.856 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 D2 U' L F2 D' R F' L B L' B2 D 
501. 28.570 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U' F' D F2 L' D R F2 D B U 
502. 31.278 F' U2 B L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F U R2 F D2 R2 B' U B2 R' U' 
503. 25.115 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B R' D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 
504. 37.870 B U2 B L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' F D' L2 R D2 L2 U' 
505. 29.713 U L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B R2 D L' U2 L2 F2 L2 F U 
506. 30.455 F D2 B R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B' D U B F U L' B' U2 L2 
507. 35.393 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L D' U' F U2 L' F U' F' D' 
508. 31.907 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 F D2 U2 L' F' L R U' L' D' R' F' L 
509. 42.773 B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B U2 B' U R2 B2 F' U2 B' L' R' D B' 
510. 33.881 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U F2 L' F' D' L' B U B' U' L' F' 
511. 34.366 U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B' L' U R B D B2 R' B D 
512. 42.101 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R F2 D 
513. 34.149 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 B' R2 F' R F L B2 U' B R2 D R' D 
514. 27.064 F2 U2 R' L' F2 B D' F2 R' F' B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 
515. 29.851 B2 R L' F' R2 L' D' B' U R B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U2 
516. 31.480 F' B' U2 R2 U L' F' L2 B L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D 
517. 26.716 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B U2 B2 U L' B2 L' F U2 F 
518. 23.513 D' L D B' U B2 L2 D2 L' U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' D' 
519. 38.099 D2 R B' L' U L' B' D F L' U R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 
520. 31.315 D2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 F L' B R2 F2 D U2 
521. 24.529 R D' B2 L D2 R' F' B' D2 R U2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D 
522. 30.146 U' R2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U L2 F' D' L2 U' F D' R' B D' R 
523. 30.462 D2 F' D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 R B' D' L D' B2 L' U F D 
524. 27.142 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L D' R2 B2 R' D2 F R' F D' 
525. 33.865 R2 F2 D' B L D F' B2 D2 R L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D F2 
526. 29.668 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U L' U2 F D L2 D' L F' R' B' 
527. 39.908 B' R2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' U L D' L2 F2 L' B R F2 
528. 26.929 U2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B R' B2 F2 D' R' B' F D' L U' 
529. 29.008 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L' U2 R D2 U R' U B L2 F2 
530. 31.921 B2 D F2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L' B' D R' D' B' D' B' F' L' 
531. 25.744 D2 F R U2 D2 F2 L' U R' D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 
532. 28.464 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 D B L' B' U B2 F2 U2 
533. 32.933 D2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 R' B' R2 U' B L D' U2 L' R2 
534. 29.292 F D2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 L' B2 L2 U L D2 U R2 B' F' 
535. 33.573 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 U L F D U L' F2 U2 L B2 
536. 28.791 D2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' L F2 D' L B U' L D' L2 U' 
537. 41.924 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L' B D2 L' B 
538. 22.929 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L D2 L' B2 U R2 D2 B' R B F' U B' L2 
539. 30.950 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F' D' L' U2 R D2 B' U F2 U2 F 
540. 27.820 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 R' D2 B' R2 F R' F U R B' F' U 
541. 27.849 B D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U' B L2 R' B' D R' U' R' F2 
542. 27.032 L' F' D2 L F B2 L D2 F R' F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 
543. 25.345 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L' D B R' U' F L' F2 L' F' 
544. 33.478 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U B2 U' B2 R' B' R' D' R' B2 L U2 
545. 38.253 L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' R F D U2 R' F' R D2 L 
546. 29.660 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 R2 F' D' F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F 
547. 23.816 D F L D R B2 R2 F D F L2 F L2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 
548. 33.954 B' D' F' D2 F U' B D2 L U' R2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 
549. 38.961 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 U' F D2 L' D' L2 R' B D2 F' 
550. 29.232 F' R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 L' U' L R U R2 B D2 U2 R 
551. 32.339 D' F2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 D R' B' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F 
552. 39.549 F2 R B D F2 L F' R B' L' U R2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 
553. 30.375 R2 D' U' F2 U B2 F2 D F U L2 D' B F L' U L' F2 
554. 28.592 B2 F2 R2 U2 L R2 F2 R' D2 R' B R U B' L2 D' F D' B' R' 
555. 26.643 B' R U2 F R' D B' L U2 R' F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B 
556. 25.981 B2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B U L' B' R' F' L D2 R2 F' 
557. 35.414 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 R B F D U B' R U2 
558. 31.445 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D R F' L F' R2 F U L2 F2 D' 
559. 32.715 U D F R L F2 D' F' D2 B U2 R2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 
560. 24.171 B' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U B L' U2 B2 L' U L2 R B2 
561. 26.897 U' L2 D B' D' B2 U2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 D2 F2 U2 
562. 31.727 D' F2 B D L' F L' F' R B D2 B U2 B' U2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 
563. 32.748 R' D2 R B2 L' D2 L B2 U2 L2 U' R U2 L U2 F' L' B F R' 
564. 33.085 F' B2 D' R2 U R B' U2 R' F' B2 L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 L2 F2 R2 
565. 28.107 F R' U' B R2 L' F B2 U' R U L2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 
566. 36.001 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' R D2 U F' L2 R D U' R2 U' 
567. 28.612 L2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F R D2 L2 B R U' B L B2 L 
568. 30.661 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' R B' L R2 U2 F' D B2 U2 
569. 21.777 D2 L B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R B2 R F' U B2 D' B' L F L R2 
570. 32.581 L2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R2 F R' F2 D L2 R2 B' F2 L' 
571. 30.067 D B' D' B Rw B Fw2 L' B' D' Uw' F' Fw L R' F' D Rw2 Uw2 R' D Fw' Uw2 F B' Uw2 U B U Rw' R D2 Uw' U2 R2 D Fw B R2 Fw2 
572. 35.537 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B D2 L' U' F R2 U2 F' U' B' R' B2 
573. 30.498 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 R' U2 L R' B D' L U' L B' R' F R' F2 
574. 33.387 F2 R' B U2 B2 L2 U' L' D L U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 B2 
575. 26.768 U2 R2 U2 R U2 L B2 F2 R' F2 L2 U' B' F U2 R2 F D R2 U2 
576. 27.015 B' L' U2 D F U B D' L' F' R' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 
577. 31.022 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' L U2 L2 B U F2 R' F' L' B D' 
578. 30.763 D' F2 D L2 R2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 R' D R F2 U' B' D' R D' F 
579. 27.369 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D F' L' B' L' D' B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 
580. 24.944 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' L F' L B U2 F' R D' F 
581. 24.159 D' L2 B2 D U R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D B L' U2 F2 D' U B2 U R' 
582. 33.559 L F2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 R2 F' L' F2 U' R2 B 
583. 25.235 D2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 F U' 
584. 24.586 F' B D' R2 B2 L B D2 R' F' U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 B2 U 
585. 29.646 F R2 B R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L B R' B' F2 L2 U' 
586. 32.482 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 L R D' L U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 
587. 23.214 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' L D B2 R' B D' B2 D2 L' 
588. 25.469 B L2 F D2 F' D2 F R' D' F2 L F2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R 
589. 26.411 R2 U F' R2 L' D' B2 R2 D2 B' U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 
590. 28.767 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' B2 F' L' D L B D2 L D R 
591. 29.450 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' U L2 U' L F' R2 U R' 
592. 26.363 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 U B R' U' L D' F' L' B2 R2 
593. 37.755 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F L2 U' F U R F2 U F2 R 
594. 32.512 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 R D2 F2 R F L2 U F2 U L' D B' F2 
595. 23.102 F2 D' U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 U F U F L' R' B2 R2 D' R' U2 
596. 28.017 R D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 U L D' L' U2 B' D L2 R2 U2 
597. 28.995 U B' R L2 U' F R' B' R' F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' R2 
598. 22.304 U2 B2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B' R' D L2 D2 L' U2 B R' D' 
599. 25.283 L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L' F' R U' B' U' B' D' F L' 
600. 23.672 U2 R B2 R' F2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 D' B2 U L B F' U' R' B' R2 
601. 36.862 R2 F L2 D2 F L2 B L2 F' U2 R D B D' U B2 L' U2 L' R' 
602. 31.966 B2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 D2 L B' D R2 F2 L B' F2 D L R' 
603. 30.920 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B L2 U L B' L' F R F' R2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 17, 2014)

New 2x2x2 PB with Ortega. Ao100 7.922.

Drop one more second then it is time for CLL


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> New 2x2x2 PB with Ortega. Ao100 7.922.
> 
> Drop one more second then it is time for CLL



You should wait longer. I average just sub-5 with Ortega.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2014)

4x4
number of times: 112/112
best time: 48.74 (Not PB)
worst time: 1:17.81

best avg5: 53.85 (σ = 2.87)

best avg12: 56.93 (σ = 5.48)

best avg100: 1:01.83 (σ = 4.96)

All PB averages. Funnily enough, about 15 solves before the PB avg12 I told myself that my PB avg12 was much too high and that it was about time I got a new one.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 17, 2014)

PB

Average of 5: 1.251
1. 1.148 U F2 U F' U R U' F2 U2 

y' R2' U' R U R' F R' (swv stuff that I locked up on)

2. (0.907) R2 F U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 

z y2 U2' R2' F R F' R (another swvish solution although really I just did my layer with R' U' R and cancelled moves)

3. (6.039) U' F U' R2 F' U' R' U2 R' 

something

4. 1.427 F U2 F' R2 U2 R' U R2 F' 

x2 U' R' U R2' (Layer with cancel)
F2 R U2 R U' R' F U (CLL)

5. 1.177 R F U' F' R U' R' F U' 

U2 L' (Layer)
R' F' R U R U' R' F (CLL)

Easy


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2014)

Top 3 even with really bad Skewb 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/


----------



## Iggy (Mar 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Top 3 even with really bad Skewb
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/



Nice


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 17, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> You should wait longer. I average just sub-5 with Ortega.



I can get sub 3 sometimes with lbl lol,


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I can get sub 3 sometimes with lbl lol,



Yeah. Quite a few people can. I just don't practice much.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 17, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yeah. Quite a few people can. I just don't practice much.


yeah but that chance for me is like 1 in 250 solves If I can one look the hole lbl solve


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 17, 2014)

I am sub 7 with Ortega  How to improve ?


Antonie faz fan said:


> I can get sub 3 sometimes with lbl lol,


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 17, 2014)

8.675 3x3 Single. PLL skip. Second sub 9 other one was a 8.35 LL skip, but this was less moves.

U2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 D R2 D B' R' L D L'

R' D' F R | Cross (4/4)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' | First Pair (9/13)
U' L U' L' U y' R U' R' | Second Pair (8/21)
L' U2 L U L' U' L | Third Pair (8/31)
U L U L' U2 L U L' | Fourth Pair (9/40)
U R U F U' F' R' | OLL (7/47)
U' | AUF (1/48)


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 17, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I am sub 7 with Ortega  How to improve ?



Make sure you know how the bottom layer pieces are permuted in every solve, predict OLL in inspection most of the time, turn really fast.


----------



## kcl (Mar 17, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I am sub 7 with Ortega  How to improve ?



1. Spam TPS
2. Always build the face with your bar in the back or where ever it needs to be for you PBLs. 
3. Predict OLL. It's not all that difficult. Just try it, it gets easier. 
4. Spam TPS 
5. Spam TPS 


That's honestly all there is to it, I averaged like 3.0 with Ortega until I learned CLL.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 17, 2014)

6.496 15 puzzle average of 12


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 17, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I am sub 7 with Ortega  How to improve ?



Make sure you aren't using way too many moves to build the first face, a lower movecount will make it much easier to predict OLL. On any scramble it is always possible to build a face in 5 moves or less.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 17, 2014)

Got my first sub 30 average of 5 yesterday but i not only beat it, i smashed it with a 27.87! I am happy my next goal is to finish learning PLL and get my PB AO12 sub 30


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Got my first sub 30 average of 5 yesterday but i not only beat it, i smashed it with a 27.87! I am happy my next goal is to finish learning PLL and get my PB AO12 sub 30



Nice. I see you are from Olathe. I live near Olathe actually. I have been looking for more cubers in the area.


----------



## TDM (Mar 17, 2014)

Session later had 12.82, 14.88, 14.16, *(11.53), 13.86, 13.01, 12.56, 12.44*, 14.95, 15.26, (15.42), 14.27 = 12.67 Ao5/13.82 Ao12. Second best single/Ao5/Ao12 in one session, but no PBs 
E: Ao5 was PB, I was looking at Mo3 :fp


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 17, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 1. Spam TPS
> 2. Always build the face with your bar in the back or where ever it needs to be for you PBLs.
> 3. Predict OLL. It's not all that difficult. Just try it, it gets easier.
> 4. Spam TPS
> ...



I think this advice is good, but not perfect for a 7s ortega solver.

1. Watch loads of first layer examples videos, to make sure you are efficiently building your first layer/face
2. In inspection make sure sure you know the permutation of the first face and the position of any block.
3. Use OLL and PBL algs from here: http://cyotheking.squarespace.com/ortega/ (except for L D' L F2 L' D L'...yah just dont pls)
4. _Obtain_ tps

Progressions:
1. Place blocks in the front or back depending on which PBL you use, when solving the first face.
2. Force diagonal swaps for the first face...the PBLs will generally be faster
3. Predict OLL in inspection
4. Turn fast
5. 2-sided PLL recognition (not hard)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 17, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think this advice is good, but not perfect for a 7s ortega solver.
> 
> 1. Watch loads of first layer examples videos, to make sure you are efficiently building your first layer/face
> 2. In inspection make sure sure you know the permutation of the first face and the position of any block.
> ...



But dat alg is nice.

What's your Sig about?


----------



## kcl (Mar 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> But dat alg is nice.
> 
> What's your Sig about?



wtf
That alg royally sucks


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> But dat alg is nice.
> 
> What's your Sig about?



Just nope. I think you used it in your 2.02 avg and I remember thinking that solve could have been a lot faster. But whatever works I guess.

Also EG2.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 17, 2014)

It could have been. I didn't realize I could have done it from the other angle.
Its not my default alg, but it comes in handy.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 17, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Just nope. I think you used it in your 2.02 avg and I remember thinking that solve could have been a lot faster. But whatever works I guess.
> 
> Also EG2.


It definitely could have been a lot faster, you can tell by the way I got 1.8x on it.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 17, 2014)

14.40 OH avg5, 14.89, 12.31, 13.98, 14.33, 18.58 (there was like 4 u-perms in that average)


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 14.40 OH avg5, 14.89, 12.31, 13.98, 14.33, 18.58 (there was like 4 u-perms in that average)



Nice, Ciaran. Beats my pb by .44


----------



## TDM (Mar 17, 2014)

eh?
4. 14.39 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D L' F' R D B' F' R' B2 D' U'
5. 11.59 F2 U L2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U L' U B' D R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L
6. 11.45 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 R U B2 F U' L' D2 F' R F2
12.48 PB Mo3. I get a few solves that don't feel fast at all and get a PB. It's been happening a lot recently. It surprises me every time xD

E: 11.95, sub-12!
19. 11.46 R2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L' B' U B D' U' F2 L2 B' R2 D'
20. 10.92 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B' R F' D F U' R' L D2 B U'
21. 13.47 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 L2 D2 B R2 D F L2 U' R' U' B2 D' U'
This time the first two actually felt fast. 11.46 had an F perm.


----------



## qaz (Mar 17, 2014)

39.34 with oll parity, second sub-40


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 17, 2014)

17.82 avg100.
Best since summer. It was at 17.03 after the 30 or so first solves.


----------



## kcl (Mar 17, 2014)

8.37 ao5, PB by .38. 

Average: 8.37
Best: 7.22
Worst: 8.90
Mean: 8.25
Standard Deviation: 0.66

1: (7.22)L2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 B F R2 D L2 U2 B F2 D2 U L B' U
2: 8.70R2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F U' B2 F' D2 L F' R B R'
3: (8.90)U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' F U2 R2 D' B' F' L' U B2 U2
4: 8.70F L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' U R' B' D' B' U' B2 U L' F
5: 7.72F U2 F' R2 B F U2 R F2 R U B2 U2 B' F' D' B' R2 F


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 18, 2014)

45.10 PLL Time Attack. My tps is getting better.

8.88 100 Moves! 11.26 tps.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 45.10. PLL Time Attack. My tps is getting better.



Is this where you time all 21 PLL's? Sorry i'm a newb, i will have to try this if that is what it is.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 18, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Is this where you time all 21 PLL's? Sorry i'm a newb, i will have to try this if that is what it is.



Yep.

37.xy PLL time attack PB


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 37.xy PLL time attack PB



Awesome! I will definitely use this to train my PLL's when i finish learning them.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 18, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Awesome! I will definitely use this to train my PLL's when i finish learning them.



They are good. Help improve tps. I did a couple then got some of my best solves ever. 

11.773 (Not PB but sub-12) L D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 L F' R U' B2 D' L' R2 U' B L2 D


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 18, 2014)

Set a new 6x6 PB today.
fedora
I wish I had big cube comps coming up soon :3


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 3. Use OLL and PBL algs from here: http://cyotheking.squarespace.com/ortega/ (except for L D' L F2 L' D L'...yah just dont pls)



Lol what should be used instead? It is my goto alg for bar on bottom. I hate it. It is the death of my Dayan almost every time.


----------



## uvafan (Mar 18, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Lol what should be used instead? It is my goto alg for bar on bottom. I hate it. It is the death of my Dayan almost every time.



I suck at 2x2 and I never practice but I prefer F' U R' U2 R U' F


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 18, 2014)

Got my best Ao5 today with a 25.67. 
That included a 20.05 single which is only 0.87 shy of my PB. Days like this make me want to practice more and get better faster.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 18, 2014)

Rubik's cube
Mar 17, 2014 3:51:02 PM - 4:03:16 PM

Mean: 19.091
Average: 18.908
Best time: 14.587
Median: 18.726
Worst time: 26.337
Standard deviation: 3.570

Best average of 5: 15.540
13-17 - 15.587 15.547 (23.261) (14.912) 15.486

Best average of 12: 18.238
6-17 - 20.512 21.493 (14.911) 18.726 (26.337) 17.661 19.202 15.587 15.547 23.261 14.912 15.486

1. 21.061 D U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U B L' F' U B' L' B' R2 D' B' U'
2. 14.587 D2 R2 D R2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 R' D' R2 U L2 B2 F' L' B' U'
3. 22.597 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L F D' R B' U' L' D2 L2 B2
4. 18.366 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F D L' U' R L U2 L' F'
5. 24.301 R2 D B2 D F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F' U2 F' L B2 L2 B R' B2 L2
6. 20.512 L2 U' F2 D B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R U L F D' B' D2 F2 R' U2 L2
7. 21.493 B2 U B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R U2 B R2 F R2 L2 F2 R2 D
8. 14.911 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B' L D' B' R2 U L' U2 L' U2
9. 18.726 B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 F' L2 B' D F' U L' U R' F'
10. 26.337 D F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B' L D' U R U' R' F L U'
11. 17.661 D' L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L' B F' D B L2 F' R' F' L U2
12. 19.202 R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 U' F' R B' D' B' R' U2
13. 15.587 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 L' B D F' L' F R' L' D' B'
14. 15.547 R2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L F2 U' B2 L B' F' D B' U2
15. 23.261 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 R B U L' D R2 U2 F D L'
16. 14.912 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B' D B2 R' B2 F' L D' R' D
17. 15.486 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F' D' B2 D U2 R' B' L' D2 U B2

This went on to a 19.2 ao100
But this is the best example of my inconsistency I've found.
Sub 16 ao5.


----------



## Cubewarrior (Mar 18, 2014)

Haven't been on here on years.
I'll start out by saying 9.3x avg 5, I suppose.


----------



## kcl (Mar 18, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Lol what should be used instead? It is my goto alg for bar on bottom. I hate it. It is the death of my Dayan almost every time.



Bar in back

R U' R' U' R' F2 U' R U R


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 18, 2014)

uvafan said:


> I suck at 2x2 and I never practice but I prefer F' U R' U2 R U' F



I like the R2 U


----------



## Iggy (Mar 18, 2014)

(1:58.99), 1:45.29, 1:45.59, 1:45.76, (1:44.51) = 1:45.55 5x5 avg5

Not PB, but nice times and consistency


----------



## kcl (Mar 18, 2014)

WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!?

I'm on a long car trip in the some with some caffeine and this happened.. 
PB by a long shot, .7 or so. 
Generated by DCTimer on 2014-03-18
Average: 7.618 (σ = 0.14)
Best time: 7.417
Worst time: 8.951
Individual times: 
1. 7.768 L' U' R' B' D F' D2 F' D R F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B 
2. 7.668 F2 U' R B' U D' R F' D2 R' U2 R2 L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 B' 
3. (8.951) B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D U' B U' B F' L B2 R B' R' U2 R 
4. (7.417) F B U R D F' D F' D2 B L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 
5. 7.418 R' D B R L D' B' U' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' L' U2 B2


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 18, 2014)

w0w much impressive.

Seriously, nice


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!?
> 
> I'm on a long car trip in the some with some caffeine and this happened..
> PB by a long shot, .7 or so.
> ...



Wada GJ


----------



## Iggy (Mar 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!?
> 
> I'm on a long car trip in the some with some caffeine and this happened..
> PB by a long shot, .7 or so.
> ...



Woah nice!


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!?
> 
> I'm on a long car trip in the some with some caffeine and this happened..
> PB by a long shot, .7 or so.
> ...


wait what lol. I was averaging 9.2 before I got any of this crap


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 18, 2014)

I think this thread is probably the longest thread in existence (in any forum) lol.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> I think this thread is probably the longest thread in existence (in any forum) lol.



Lol this thread definitely accomplished what it was designed for, they should give it it's own section.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.44
1. 10.41 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R' B' L2 B2 F' L' R2 D' B R' 
2. 10.42 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F D' U2 B R U L U' L' U2 L' 
3. 10.49 L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L D' F2 R' B R2 U B' U' L' 
4. (10.62) B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B L D' L' F' D' F' U2 L' 
5. (10.38) R D2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 L D2 R2 D' L' D' B D2 U R F L' D2 
standard deviation is 0.04 lol


----------



## timeless (Mar 18, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH - PLL skip
> (15.17) L B' D2 R U D2 B' F L2 R2 D B' L B L' D F2 L' U' F2 R' D B' D' R'



OH - U perm
15.14 U' L F' R' F' D2 F2 B2 R' U2 F R U2 D2 L R D2 F U2 F D R U B2 L2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> Average of 5: 10.44
> 1. 10.41 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R' B' L2 B2 F' L' R2 D' B R'
> 2. 10.42 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F D' U2 B R U L U' L' U2 L'
> 3. 10.49 L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L D' F2 R' B R2 U B' U' L'
> ...



That standard deviation is epic haha


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh my god what just happened...

9.58 single!

Scramble:

U2 R' U' B2 F2 R L' U' F U2 L B2 U L2 D2 U2 F2 R' U B U2 B2 U2 R2 F2

Solution:

Inspection: x2 y

Cross: D' R' L D L'

Pair 1: y' U2 R U' R' L U' L'

Pair 2: 2(U' L' U L) U R U R'

Pair 3: R U' R' U2 R U' R'

Pair 4: U L' U L U2 L' U L

LL: U'

I was pretty slow actually, and the skip threw me off so I wasted almost a second on realizing I skipped the last layer.


I'm really tempted to consider this my pb, especially since it's sub 10, but it's kind of strange to say my pb is 9.58 when even sub 15 solves are a rarity for me and my avg is usually around 16-19. What would you do?


----------



## TDM (Mar 18, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> What would you do?


Count it as a lucky PB and keep track of both overall PBs and NL PBs.


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Count it as a lucky PB and keep track of both overall PBs and NL PBs.



Seems fair, thanks!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 18, 2014)

15.99 OH solve with beginner method (cross, layer, edges, eo, co, cp, ep)

edit: 15.67 single, 19.87 ao5 and 22.06 avg12


----------



## kcl (Mar 18, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> w0w much impressive.
> 
> Seriously, nice





Antonie faz fan said:


> Wada GJ





Iggy said:


> Woah nice!


Thank you all 


XTowncuber said:


> wait what lol. I was averaging 9.2 before I got any of this crap



I know haha, I never would have expected this in a million years  just really smooth solutions and pretty nice LL's overall..


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Mar 19, 2014)

5X5 pb avg5 1:13.12 , about 1.5s faster than my former pb.
(1:11.55 ) , (1:14.04) , 1:12.99 , 1:12.48 , 1:13.88:


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 19, 2014)

4x4 PB Single: *44.23*! Smashes my old PB, by over 4 seconds. Was on my freshly Maru-lubed AoSu. My AoSu pops sort-of often (it's an anomaly), so my turning style was a bit softer, if you get what I mean by that. I was still turning pretty fast by my standards; I was starting L8E at 21 seconds.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 19, 2014)

Was doing races with my friend, its getting late.
He says to do 5 3x3 solves. I get the scrambles and
Oh my god what
Rubik's cube
Mar 18, 2014 10:54:11 PM - 10:55:51 PM

Mean: 15.766
Average: 15.388
Best time: 11.147
Median: 16.510
Worst time: 21.520
Standard deviation: 3.598

Best average of 5: 15.388
1-5 - (21.520) 12.828 16.828 (11.147) 16.510

1. 21.520 
2. 12.828 
3. 16.828 
4. 11.147 
5. 16.510


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 19, 2014)

3x3 PBs 

Single: 11.22 down from 11.75.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble:B' U2 B' L' B' U D B R D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 D R2 D'

x2 y' // Inspection
R U R' D' R D // Cross + preserve pair
y' U R U' R' // First pair
y2 D R U R' D' // Second pair
U' y L' U L // Third pair
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R // Fourth pair
U r U R U' L' U R' U' x // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

57 moves in 11.22 seconds = 5.08 ETPS, really nice for me.



Also a 17.64 average of 50 and 17.99 average of 100.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 19, 2014)

3:13.27 6x6 single + 3:37.79 avg 5


----------



## Iggy (Mar 19, 2014)

Biggest 5x5 session ever

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:30.50
worst time: 2:56.67

current avg5: 1:48.63 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 1:42.79 (σ = 2.20)

current avg12: 1:50.20 (σ = 3.92)
best avg12: 1:47.09 (σ = 5.24)

current avg50: 1:49.20 (σ = 5.45)
best avg50: 1:49.20 (σ = 5.45)

current avg100: 1:50.36 (σ = 6.44)
best avg100: 1:50.36 (σ = 6.44)

session avg: 1:50.36 (σ = 6.44)
session mean: 1:51.05

PB avg12 and avg100. The single and avg5 were close to PBs


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 14.40 OH avg5, 14.89, 12.31, 13.98, 14.33, 18.58 (there was like 4 u-perms in that average)



Welcome to the forums, Ciaran!
Great average


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 19, 2014)

13.80 pb mean of 100. Just good, had a 8.6.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sq1 PB avg5

Average of 5: 18.95
1. 18.15 (0, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -1)
2. (15.67) (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -1) / (2, -2) / (2, 0) / 
3. 18.84 (0, 2) / (6, 3) / (3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (6, -2) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0)
4. (21.87) (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (-1, 0)
5. 19.87 (-5, 6) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (4, -3) / (6, 0)

5 LOLscrambles in a row.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 15.99 OH solve with beginner method (cross, layer, edges, eo, co, cp, ep)
> 
> edit: 15.67 single, 19.87 ao5 and 22.06 avg12



Incredible! Mind trying eo, ep, cp, co?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2014)

woot.
1.81 AO1000



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-19
avg of 1000: 1.81

Time List:
1. 1.90 U' R2 U R F' U2 F R2 U' R' U' 
2. 2.40 F R2 F' R F' R2 F R U R' U' 
3. 2.61 U2 F' U F2 U R F' U F' R2 U' 
4. (3.08) U2 F' U F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
5. (4.09+) U2 F2 U F2 U' R' F' R' F' R' U' 
6. (2.83) U R F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' R' U' 
7. 2.33 R U2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F R2 U' 
8. 2.02 U R' F2 U' R F' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
9. 1.93 R' U R F2 R U' F' R F R U' 
10. 1.91 U2 R F' R U2 F2 R F' R2 U' 
11. 1.84 U R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F 
12. 1.63 R2 U2 F' U R F U2 F R2 
13. 1.33 U2 R F2 R2 U2 F' U F' U' 
14. 1.77 R' F2 R U R2 F' U2 F U2 
15. 1.86 U F' R F' U F' R F' R' 
16. 1.61 U2 R F U2 R' F U2 R' F2 R 
17. (2.68) U R2 U' F U2 R' U R F R 
18. 1.65 R F2 R' F U' R2 U' R U' 
19. 2.02 U F2 R U F' U2 R2 U' F 
20. 1.69 U' F' U2 R' U R U' F2 R2 
21. 1.58 U2 R F R U2 F' R2 F' R' 
22. 1.50 U R2 U F' U F2 R' F' R2 
23. 1.47 U' R U F' R2 U2 F' U F 
24. (0.97) U F U R F U R' F' U2 
25. 2.03 R F2 U' F2 U R' F R' U 
26. 2.11 F' U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R' 
27. 1.69 U F' R' U' R2 F R' F2 R' F' 
28. (1.19) U F2 R2 F2 R U F2 U' R 
29. 1.96 R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F 
30. 2.19 U F2 U2 F R U2 F2 R F2 
31. 1.66 U R U2 F2 U R U2 R F 
32. 1.83 U2 R' U2 R' U R' F' R F' 
33. 2.00 U R F2 U' F R2 U' R' F' R 
34. 2.59 F R' F U' F2 R' F' R2 F 
35. 1.71 R2 U R' U2 F U R U2 F 
36. 1.52 F2 R F' U' R F U' F2 R2 
37. 1.80 U R U F2 U' F R2 F2 R' 
38. 2.02 U R2 F2 R U F' U2 F U2 
39. 1.71 U2 R F2 R2 U' F' R F2 R' 
40. 1.66 U2 F U' F R' F2 U R' U' F' 
41. 1.93 U R F2 R F2 U' R F U F 
42. 1.41 U' R U' R2 U' F U R' F2 
43. 1.56 U R2 U F2 U2 R F R2 F 
44. 1.66 F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 
45. 2.18 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R F' U F' 
46. 1.38 R U' F2 U F2 U' F R U 
47. 2.63 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F R' 
48. 2.09 U R' U2 F R U2 F' R' F' R 
49. 1.93 R' F U' R' F2 U2 R F R 
50. 1.66 R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 F' U2 R' 
51. 1.97 U R U F' U F2 R' U R' 
52. 1.61 F R2 U' R U F2 R2 F R2 
53. 1.69 U F' R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' 
54. 2.06 U F R2 F' U F' U R F2 R2 
55. 2.50 U R' F2 U' R F' U F R2 U2 
56. 2.27 U R2 F R F2 R F' U' R 
57. 2.63 U F' R F' R U F U2 F 
58. 1.52 R' U' R F' U2 R U2 R' U 
59. (3.41) U' R' U F R' U2 F2 R F 
60. 1.91 U F' U R F' U2 R' F2 R 
61. 1.55 U F U F U2 F2 U R2 U' 
62. 1.81 U2 R F2 U F' R U F' U2 
63. 1.78 U R F U2 F R' F' U2 F2 
64. 1.61 U R2 U F' R2 U R' F2 R 
65. 2.40 F2 R' F U' F R2 F' R F 
66. 2.06 U' R' U R U2 F' U R2 U R 
67. 1.91 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F U R F 
68. 1.84 U F U2 F R U2 F' R2 F R' 
69. 2.03 U' F U2 R' U R' U F2 U' F 
70. 1.56 R' U2 R' F' R2 U R U R' 
71. 2.40 R F R' F2 R U2 R2 U2 F' 
72. 2.22 U' R F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 
73. 1.40 U R' U' F U2 R F' R' F2 R2 
74. 1.78 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F 
75. 2.02 U R' U2 R' F' U2 F' R' U2 
76. 1.59 U2 F2 R' U' F' R U' F R' 
77. 2.13 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U' R 
78. 1.66 R U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F U' 
79. 1.88 U' F U2 F R F' U F2 R' U2 
80. 1.68 F2 R U' F U' F' U2 F' U 
81. 2.19 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U F2 U2 
82. 2.52 U F U2 F U F' R U' R U 
83. 1.52 U F2 U' R' F R' U R2 U' 
84. (2.93) U2 R F' U' R F U F2 R' 
85. 1.94 R2 U' F2 U R U' R U' F' 
86. 1.75 U R2 F R' U F' U2 F' U' 
87. 1.72 U2 F U R F R' F2 R' F' 
88. 1.40 U R' U2 F2 R F' U' F R2 
89. (4.63+) R2 F2 U' R U' R2 U R U2 
90. 1.84 R' U2 R' F2 U F2 U F2 U' 
91. 2.52 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U R' F2 
92. (1.21) R2 U' F R2 F2 R U2 F' R 
93. 2.61 R F R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 
94. 1.59 F U' F' U2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
95. 2.38 R2 U2 R F2 R' U' R2 F' U 
96. 1.47 R' F' U F' R2 U2 F R F 
97. 1.38 U F U' R F R' U R' F' 
98. 1.83 U2 R F2 U' R' F' R' U R 
99. (1.16) F U2 R U' F' R U' F2 U2 
100. 1.71 R2 U' R' F' U F' U F' U' 
101. (2.89) U F' U' R2 F R F U2 R F' 
102. (0.97) U R F' R2 F R' F U2 R U' 
103. 1.66 R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U2 
104. 1.71 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F R F' 
105. 1.72 F2 R' F' U R2 U' F2 R F 
106. 1.93 F R2 F' R' F2 U R U' F 
107. 1.71 R2 U2 R F U' F2 R2 U R U 
108. 1.77 U' R U' F U F' R2 F U' 
109. 1.40 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U2 R2 
110. 1.59 R F2 U' R2 U F2 R U2 F2 
111. (0.90) U R2 U' F' R' F U R F 
112. 1.44 U R U2 F R U' F2 R F 
113. 1.71 U F' U F2 U' R2 F R' F R' 
114. 1.41 U2 R2 F' U' R F2 R F U2 
115. 2.06 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R F2 R 
116. 1.68 U R2 U R U F2 U R2 U F 
117. (1.21) R U F' R' U R F2 R' F' 
118. 1.71 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 F R2 
119. 2.09 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R F U2 F' 
120. 1.84 U2 R2 U F U2 F2 R' F2 U 
121. 1.43 R F' R2 U F2 U F' R' U' 
122. 1.44 U R U F2 R' F U F U 
123. 1.86 R2 U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R' 
124. 2.11 F2 U R2 U' R F2 U' F' R 
125. (1.22) U F2 R U2 R U' F R2 U' 
126. 1.65 U R' U' R' F R' F' R2 F' 
127. 1.91 U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R' U' F U' 
128. 1.90 U' F2 R2 U' R' F' U R2 F' 
129. 1.68 U F2 U' R2 U R' U' F R2 U2 
130. 1.68 U2 R' U F2 U' R F2 R F R 
131. 1.78 U2 R U' F2 R F2 R' U' F 
132. 1.97 F R U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F 
133. 1.50 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
134. 1.65 U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U2 F R' 
135. 1.94 U2 R' F2 R U R F R2 F2 
136. 1.52 F2 R2 F R U' R U F' R2 
137. 1.72 U2 F R' U R2 U2 F' U' R2 
138. 1.55 U R' U F' U2 R U F R U' 
139. 1.56 U R U2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' R' 
140. 1.66 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 F' R 
141. (1.22) U F R2 F' U R F' U R 
142. 1.80 U R F2 U' R' F2 U F' R2 
143. 1.94 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U R2 U 
144. 2.05 R F2 U R2 F2 R' U' F2 R 
145. (2.83) R U' R U' F2 U' R' F2 R 
146. 2.08 U R2 U F' U R U R U2 
147. 1.65 U2 F2 R U' F U' F' U F2 
148. 1.66 U2 F' R' U2 R F U2 F2 R2 
149. 2.02 F U F2 R2 F R F' R U2 R2 
150. 1.22 U R' F' R' F R U' R F' 
151. 2.34 R F2 R2 F' U F' R F2 R 
152. 2.03 F U R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' 
153. 2.02 R' F2 U R' F2 R F U2 F' 
154. (0.65) U2 R2 U2 R F' R F U2 F2 
155. 1.33 U2 R F' R U2 R2 F R' F2 R 
156. 1.72 R' F' R' F2 R F U2 R2 F 
157. 1.61 U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R2 
158. 1.63 R F' U2 R2 F' U R' U R2 
159. 1.80 R' F' U' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R' 
160. 1.63 U2 R2 U2 F' R F U' F2 R 
161. (0.94) U F U' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' 
162. 2.06 U R2 U' R U' F2 R U' R 
163. 1.52 U R2 U' F R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
164. 1.69 R2 F U R' F2 R U R2 U2 
165. 1.63 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U F R2 
166. 1.84 U' R F' U2 F' R F2 R' F2 R 
167. 1.88 F R' F2 R F R2 U F2 R' 
168. 1.83 U R U2 F U' R2 U R U2 
169. 1.69 U F2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' F' U 
170. 1.69 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F' U2 F' 
171. 1.97 U R U R' F U' R' U F 
172. 1.59 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R' U' 
173. 2.00 R U2 R' F R U2 F2 U' F2 
174. (3.05) R2 F2 U' F U2 F' U2 R' U2 
175. 1.96 U R U2 R2 F R' U2 F U 
176. 1.66 R' U R2 U' R2 F U' R' U 
177. 2.02 U2 R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' 
178. 1.47 U F' U2 F U2 R2 U F2 U 
179. 2.13 U F U R2 U2 R F R' F2 
180. 1.97 F2 R U R' F R' F2 R2 U' 
181. 1.86 U R2 F' U R U' R' U2 F 
182. 1.88 U' F' U' F R F2 U' R' F 
183. 1.94 U F' R F' U2 R F' U R2 
184. 1.59 U R F U' F2 U2 R U2 R' 
185. 1.84 U' F U' R2 F2 U F2 U' F' 
186. 1.38 U2 F U2 R' U' F R' F R' U2 
187. (1.22) R U' R2 F R' F R' U R' 
188. 1.52 U F U2 R2 U F' U F2 R2 
189. 1.31 R' U' R' F' U' F R2 F2 U2 
190. 1.81 U2 F2 U' F' U R' U F' U2 
191. 1.72 U2 R' U F2 R2 U R' F2 R' F 
192. 2.13 R U F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U 
193. 1.65 U R U' F2 U' F2 U R' F 
194. 1.88 U R F' U F U' F' R2 U2 
195. 1.77 U R2 U' F R2 F2 U F R 
196. 1.66 U R' F' R2 U R F2 U2 F' 
197. 2.30 U2 F R2 U2 F' R U' F R 
198. 2.56 R U' R2 U' R' F U2 R U2 
199. 1.91 U' R F U' R2 F' U2 F R' 
200. 2.58 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F R' U' 
201. (1.16) U F2 U2 F U2 F2 U' R F2 
202. 1.93 F U' F2 R2 F R U F' U2 
203. 1.61 U F R U R2 U R2 F2 U' R 
204. 1.58 U R2 U2 F' R U F' U' R F 
205. 1.43 U F U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U 
206. 1.69 R U' F' U' F U' F R' U' 
207. 1.83 U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' U 
208. 1.59 U2 R F' U' F' U' R F2 U' 
209. 1.65 F2 U F2 U R' U2 R F U' 
210. 1.80 R U2 R2 F U' F' R2 U F' 
211. 1.68 F U2 F' R U2 R' F2 R F' 
212. 2.00 U' R U2 R U' F U F U2 
213. 2.02 U R U2 R U2 R' F2 R F' U2 
214. 2.08 U R2 U' R2 F U F' R F' 
215. (3.05) U R U' F U F' U F U' 
216. (3.78) U R2 U F2 U' R U F' R' F 
217. 1.96 U2 R2 F' R U2 R' U2 F R2 
218. 1.69 U' R' F U' F U2 R' F' U2 
219. 1.69 U F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F' R' 
220. (DNF(2.13)) U R' F R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' 
221. 1.31 U2 F R2 U2 F2 R F' U F' 
222. 2.30 F2 U R2 U R U' F' U' F2 
223. 2.63 U F R U' R F2 R2 U' R' F' 
224. 1.77 U2 R U2 F' U' F U R' F2 U2 
225. 1.84 U F U F2 U R2 F' R U2 
226. 1.75 U2 F' R F R' U2 R U' F 
227. 1.47 U R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R F2 
228. (3.18) F U2 R' F' R U2 R F' R 
229. 1.75 U R F' U2 R' U F R F' 
230. 1.61 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F R' F2 R' 
231. 2.00 U' F' U R F U' F2 U' R 
232. 2.06 U R' F2 U2 F' U F' R U' 
233. (2.77) U2 F R2 F2 R F' U2 R' F 
234. 1.68 U2 F2 R' U F2 R' F' R2 F2 
235. 1.71 U R2 F' R U' F2 R U R' 
236. 1.83 U R2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' U' 
237. 2.11 U' R2 U R2 U' R F' U' R2 
238. 1.58 R F' U2 R F2 R' F R' U2 
239. 1.56 U2 R U' R2 F' U R' F U' 
240. 1.36 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 
241. (2.80) U R2 U' F R2 F R F2 U' 
242. 2.40 U2 R F2 R U' F' R U2 R F2 
243. 2.50 F U F' U R' U2 R' F2 R 
244. (2.77) U' R U2 R F' U' F U2 F2 
245. 1.80 U R' U' F' R2 U F' U' F U' 
246. 1.46 U2 R' F' R F R2 F' U2 F 
247. 1.38 F R' U2 R F' R U' F U' 
248. 1.43 R F' U' F2 U F' R2 F' U 
249. 1.41 U F' U' R F' R2 U R U 
250. 1.38 U R U R F' U' F U' F' 
251. 1.40  R F2 R' U R' U R2 F' R2 
252. 1.50 U2 R U' R U2 R' U F' R U' 
253. (1.18) U' F' U F' R' F' R2 U2 F 
254. 1.86 U' F R2 U2 F' R F2 R' F' 
255. 1.36 U' R' U' F' U R' F' U R' 
256. 1.46 R' F' R U F' U2 R2 U R' 
257. 1.65 U F2 U2 F R F' U' R' U2 
258. 1.59 R' U R' F2 R U R' F2 U2 
259. 1.83 R U F2 R U' F R' F' R U2 
260. 1.72 F2 R2 F U' R' F2 R' U F 
261. 1.30 U R2 U' R2 U R U2 F' U 
262. (2.97) U' R2 F U' F' U R2 U2 F2 
263. 2.03 R F U R2 F R' U F' U2 
264. 2.09 F' R' F R2 F' U2 R' F U 
265. 1.59 U2 R U2 F' U2 R2 U R U2 
266. 2.13 U R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R 
267. 1.84 U R' U' R2 F U' R' F U R' 
268. 1.88 U2 F R' U F' R U F' R2 
269. 1.50 U2 R2 F' U2 R' U F R2 F2 
270. 1.88 U2 R' F R' F2 U2 F R2 F' 
271. 1.78 U F' U' F' U F' R F R 
272. 2.13 U R' U' R2 U R' U' F R F 
273. (DNF(2.15)) U F U' R U' F U' F' U2 
274. 1.84 F R F2 U' F R2 F2 R F' 
275. 1.87 R' U' F R' F U2 R' U' R 
276. 1.84 U F2 R2 U2 F U' F R2 F' R 
277. 1.80 U' F' U' F U2 R' U2 R U2 
278. 1.63 U R F2 U2 F R U R2 F2 
279. 2.15 U R2 U F2 R F2 R2 U' R F' 
280. 2.30 R' U F' R' F2 R F' U F' 
281. 1.68 U F R2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' 
282. 1.71 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U 
283. 1.84 U' F R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F 
284. 1.78 R U2 F R' F R2 U' R U' 
285. 1.44 U2 F2 U F' R U' R' U2 R2 
286. (1.03) U F U R' U' R F R F' 
287. 2.15 U F U F2 R' U R F2 R 
288. (3.08) F2 R' F U' R2 F U R' U 
289. 2.11 R F' R F' R U R' F2 U2 
290. 1.46 R' U2 F' U2 F R' F2 R' F' 
291. 1.59 U F' U R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R 
292. 2.13 R' U R2 U R U' F R F2 R 
293. 1.81 U' F U2 R' F U' R F2 R2 
294. 2.43 U2 R F2 R' F2 U R F U R' 
295. 1.53 U' R' F R F' R' U' R U 
296. 1.33 U2 R F R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 
297. 2.38 F R2 U R2 U F' U2 R2 F2 
298. 1.47 U F2 U2 F' R' F R2 F U2 
299. (2.68) U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R2 U2 F 
300. 1.84 U' R U2 R U' R U' R F' 
301. 1.27 U R2 F' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' 
302. 1.61 U R' U2 F2 R' F U2 F' U' F 
303. 1.77 R F' U' R' F2 R' F R2 F2 
304. 1.80 U2 F' U' R U' R F R2 F2 
305. 1.40 F U' F' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 
306. 1.36 R' U2 F2 U F2 R' U F U 
307. 2.03 U' R' F2 U R' U' F R' F2 
308. 2.22 U' R U2 F2 R' U F' R2 F2 
309. 1.36 U F R U' R' U' R2 U' R2 
310. 1.59 U2 R' U2 F' R F R U F2 
311. 1.31 R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 
312. 2.33 R2 F2 R U2 F' U' F' R' F 
313. 1.84 R U F' U' F' U F' R F 
314. 2.13 U F' R F2 U2 R' U F2 U R' 
315. 1.78 R2 U' R' F R' U2 F2 U' R 
316. 1.52 R' F U' F2 R2 U' R F R2 
317. 1.84 U F2 U F2 R' F' U R' U 
318. 1.88 U' R2 F R' F' U' R F2 U' 
319. 2.16 U R' U2 F R' U R2 F R U 
320. 2.18 U' R2 U F2 R F' U' R2 U2 
321. 2.13 U R U' R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F' 
322. 1.63 U' R F2 U2 R' U' F U2 R 
323. 2.56 R2 F R2 U' F R' F2 R F 
324. 1.88 U F' R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R 
325. 2.52 F2 U R2 U2 F' R F' R U 
326. 1.80 U R' F2 U2 F' U F' R2 U2 
327. 1.59 U2 R F2 U2 F2 U F R F2 
328. 1.90 U F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U' R2 
329. 1.80 U F2 R F U' F2 U F' U 
330. 1.75 R' F' R' U F' U' F2 U2 R2 
331. 1.78 R' F2 R U2 R' U R' F2 R2 
332. 1.72 F U F2 U2 R U' R' F R' 
333. 1.61 U R U R F' U2 F U R 
334. (1.21) R U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F' R' 
335. 1.94 U2 R' U2 F R' F U R F2 
336. 1.96 U R U' R F U2 R2 F' U F' 
337. 2.18 U2 R U R2 F' U2 F R U' 
338. 1.88 R2 F R' U' R U R2 F' R' 
339. 1.41 U' F' R U2 R' F2 U F U' 
340. 1.83 F U2 F' U F U2 R' U2 F2 
341. 1.71 U F2 U2 R F U2 F2 U2 R2 
342. 1.68 F' U2 R2 U R' U' R F U' 
343. 2.00 U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 F R' U' 
344. 1.71 U F2 U2 F' U2 F R U' F2 
345. 2.02 F2 R F2 R2 F' U R' U2 R 
346. 1.75 F' U2 R' F U R' U2 R2 F 
347. 2.25 U2 R' F' U' F' U R' U' R2 
348. 1.46 U2 F2 R' U2 R F' U F2 U' 
349. (3.02) U' R2 U' R' F2 U2 R U' R 
350. (1.16) U R F U' R' U' R U R 
351. 1.50 R2 F' R U2 R2 F R' F' U2 
352. 1.46 U2 F' U R F2 R2 U F R 
353. 1.40 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F U' F R2 
354. 1.68 U R2 F R F U' F2 R F 
355. 2.00 F R F2 R U2 R2 F' R F 
356. 1.81 U R' U' R2 U' F U F2 U 
357. 2.30 U' R' U F R2 F U R F U' 
358. 1.69 U' F' U2 F' U R' U' F U' 
359. 2.02 U' R2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F2 
360. 2.52 U F' R U2 R2 F' U F2 R' 
361. 1.55 U' R' F' R' F' R2 U R F' 
362. 1.75 F U F2 U2 R' U2 F U' F2 
363. 1.66 U' R2 F2 R' U F' R U R2 
364. 1.47 U R2 F2 U R2 F R' U' R2 
365. 1.52 U2 R' F R F2 R U' R' U2 
366. 2.02 U2 F R2 U' R2 U F' U2 F 
367. (2.86) U2 R F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' 
368. 1.72 U2 F2 R' F U2 R' F2 U R 
369. 1.71 U R' F' R2 U F2 U' R F2 U 
370. 2.18 U2 R2 F2 U F U2 F2 U' R2 
371. 1.86 U R F U2 R2 F' U F2 U F2 
372. 1.81 R F2 U2 R F R2 U2 F R 
373. 1.53 U R' U2 R' F R2 F R2 U F R2 
374. 1.81 U2 R F2 R F2 R2 U R' U' R 
375. (2.71) U2 R' F R F U2 R2 F2 R' F2 
376. 1.91 R U' F U' F' U F R2 U' 
377. (1.00) U R U2 R' F' U R U R' 
378. 1.69 U2 R2 F2 R U' R2 U F' U 
379. 1.97 U2 F U' R' F' R F' R2 F R2 
380. 2.05 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F R F' R2 
381. 1.30 F2 U' R' U' F U R2 F' R' 
382. 1.59 U' F R2 U F' R' F U' R 
383. 1.44 R2 F R2 F' R F' R' U' R2 
384. 1.50 U' F R' U F' U R2 U2 F' 
385. 1.66 U2 F2 U' F U' R U2 F U2 F 
386. 1.77 U2 F' U' F' R U' R U' F' 
387. (3.21) U2 F U' F U2 F U F' R2 
388. 1.83 U' F U' F' U F R' U2 F2 U' 
389. 1.65 F R' F2 U' F2 U F' U' F' 
390. 1.91 U F R F U' F2 R F' U' R2 
391. 1.91 U R' U2 F U' F2 U' F' R U' 
392. 2.36 R' F R' U R' F U2 R' U 
393. 1.91 U F2 U R2 U2 F R U2 R' 
394. 2.05 U F2 R U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 
395. 1.40 R' U2 R F' U F' R F' R2 F 
396. 2.31 U R F2 R2 F R F R' F' R2 
397. 1.84 R' U2 F2 U' F R2 U' F' R2 
398. 2.05 F R' F' R F2 U' F' U2 R 
399. 1.84 U F2 R' U' R2 F2 U R' U2 
400. 1.94 U R' U' R2 U R F2 U R' 
401. 1.78 U F U2 F' U2 R U' F2 U F2 
402. 1.59 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U F' 
403. 1.63 R F U F2 U F2 R' U F' 
404. (3.05) U' F R2 U' F R2 F' U F' 
405. 1.59 U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U F2 U 
406. 1.61 R2 U' F2 R' F2 R U F2 R2 
407. 2.18 F' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' 
408. 1.55 U' F' R U F' R2 U F U2 R2 
409. 1.83 U2 R' F' U R F' R2 F R2 
410. 1.60 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R U' R' F 
411. 1.68 F2 U F' U' F U F' R2 U2 
412. 1.93 U2 R U2 R F U2 F2 U F 
413. 1.65 U F R2 U' R' U F R' U2 
414. 1.61 U R' F R2 U R2 F' U' R2 U 
415. 1.97 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R2 U' R2 
416. 2.19 F' R' U R' U F U' R U 
417. (1.11) F R' F' U F' U' F U' 
418. 2.00 U F2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U' 
419. 1.77 U' R F R' F2 R U2 R' F2 
420. 2.31 U F2 U2 R' F' U' F U2 
421. 1.75 R F' U F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 
422. 1.52 F2 R' F R' U R' U' R U' 
423. 1.68 R' U' F' U' F2 R U' R' U' 
424. 1.78 R2 U' F U F2 U R U2 R' 
425. 1.91 R U R' F R2 F R2 F R' U2 
426. 1.38 R F2 R F' R2 F R F' U2 
427. 1.63 R2 F' U2 F R' U R2 U R' 
428. (1.11) F2 U2 R F U2 R2 F U2 
429. 1.63 F2 R' F R2 U R' F' U 
430. 1.52 F' R2 U R F2 U' F2 U R 
431. 1.72 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 U R' 
432. 2.03 R U R U' R F' R2 U R' 
433. 2.05 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R F2 R U' 
434. 1.71 R U F2 U' F2 R2 U F' R' U' 
435. 1.66 F R2 F' R F2 R F' R' 
436. 2.22 U F' U2 F2 U' R' U F2 R' 
437. 2.05 R' U2 R F2 R2 F' U2 R F U' 
438. 1.96 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F R2 F2 U2 
439. 2.15 U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' R' U 
440. 2.05 U2 F' R' U R' F R' U' R' U' 
441. 1.63 F' R U' F' R' F R U' R2 
442. 1.96 F' U2 R2 U F' R U' R' U 
443. 1.40 F U2 F U2 F U' F2 U' 
444. 2.02 R2 U' F' R U' R2 U' R2 F' U' 
445. 2.03 R U' R F2 U' R U' R U2 
446. 1.97 R2 U F' U2 R' U F2 R' F 
447. 1.88 U2 R2 F2 U' F U F2 U' R 
448. 1.71 U2 F' U R' F R F' U' 
449. 1.94 R2 U2 R' F U F' U2 R2 U' 
450. 2.66 F U' R2 U R' F U R' U' 
451. (3.43) R F U2 R2 U' R2 U F' U 
452. 1.94 F U2 R2 U' R2 F' U F2 U' 
453. 1.81 R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 
454. (3.16) F' U2 F U F2 U R' F' U2 R2 U' 
455. 1.55 U F R U' R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
456. 2.00 R U2 R2 F U' R2 F R' F2 
457. 2.13 F' R F' R2 U F U2 R2 
458. 1.69 R2 F R' U R2 F U' F' 
459. 2.31 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' 
460. 1.80 F' U' F' R F' U R2 F' R' 
461. 1.88 U F' R' U R' U' F R 
462. 2.38 U2 R' U R2 U F' U2 R2 
463. (3.50) F' U F' R2 F U R' U R' 
464. 1.94 R2 U2 R U' F U R' F U' 
465. 2.02 U F U R U2 R U' F' 
466. 1.84 U F2 R2 U F' R' U' F R2 
467. 1.90 F' R' U' R2 F R' F R F2 U' 
468. 1.97 R' F2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R' 
469. 1.52 F' U' R U2 F2 U' R' F2 
470. 1.69 U F U' R F' R2 F U2 R 
471. 2.34 F2 U2 F' U' F' R' U F2 
472. 2.03 F' R F2 R' U R2 U R' F' 
473. 1.69 F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' 
474. 1.68 F' R F2 U' R U' F U2 R' U2 
475. 1.97 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' 
476. 1.96 R F' R F' R U F2 U R' U2 
477. 1.78 R' F R' F2 R' F' U' R 
478. 1.59 R F2 R U R F2 U' F U2 
479. 2.33 U2 R' U R' F2 U F U' F' 
480. (2.72) U' F' U F' R2 F' U2 R U2 
481. 1.86 U R2 F' U' F2 R F2 R2 U' R' 
482. 2.59 U' F R U2 R U2 F' U R' 
483. 2.47 U' R' F2 R' F' R U2 R2 U' 
484. (2.71) U2 R' F R2 F' R U F' R2 U2 
485. 2.50 F' R' F' R2 U2 F2 
486. 1.68 R' U' R U2 F' U R' F2 R 
487. 2.58 U' R U' R2 F' R' U2 R F2 
488. 1.47 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F U 
489. 2.15 U2 R' F2 U' R' U' R U' 
490. 1.81 F2 R F2 U' F' U' R' U' 
491. 2.09 F R2 U F R2 F U' F R' 
492. 1.63 U R2 F' U R' F U2 R' U2 
493. 2.00 F' R2 U F' R U2 F2 R F' 
494. 2.13 R2 F U2 R U' F' U R2 U 
495. 2.66 F U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 
496. 1.96 F2 R U2 R' U2 R F R2 U2 
497. 2.09 U F' R2 F2 U F' R' F U2 
498. (3.11) R2 U2 F U' F U2 R F2 R2 
499. 1.81 U' R2 F R F2 R F2 U 
500. 1.46 R' U F' R U R' F2 U R 
501. 1.83 F U' R F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' 
502. (0.94) U2 R2 U R U' R' 
503. 2.06 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R U2 
504. 1.62 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R U R2 
505. 1.56 R F' U2 R' F R U' R 
506. 1.96 U2 F R' U R F2 R U R 
507. 2.00 F R F2 R U2 F' R2 F' R' 
508. 2.06 R2 U F' U R' F U2 R U 
509. 1.90 F R' F2 U R' F R U2 
510. 1.56 U2 F U' R' F R' U2 R' F U' 
511. 1.66 R U2 F' R F U2 F 
512. 1.59 U R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F U 
513. 2.46 U F R' F2 R F2 U R' 
514. 1.75 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 
515. 2.21 F2 U F2 R' U F R2 F R2 
516. 1.80 U F2 R2 U R' U R' F2 R F' 
517. 2.53 R2 F' R2 U F' R2 F 
518. 2.05 R2 F' R' U R2 F R' F2 
519. 1.75 U F2 U2 F' R2 U F' R2 
520. 1.40 R' F2 R2 U' F' U R' 
521. 1.72 R' F' R2 F' R U2 R F2 R' 
522. 1.78 F R2 F R2 F' R U' R2 
523. 1.65 R2 U2 R U' F R U' F U' 
524. (0.75) U2 R' F' U R 
525. (0.71) F R' U' R2 F U' F 
526. 1.59 R2 F U F R2 U' F U F2 U2 
527. (1.22) R' U F2 U R U' F 
528. 1.38 F2 U F U F2 R2 F' R F' 
529. 1.63 R2 F R2 F U F' R2 U2 F 
530. 1.52 R' U2 R' U F2 U F' R2 U2 
531. 1.68 R F U' R2 F2 R' U' 
532. 1.58 R F2 R' U' R F U' F 
533. 1.52 U R2 F' U R U' R2 U' R 
534. (1.09) U2 F' U2 R' U F R U' R 
535. 1.58 F' R F' U2 R2 F U' F U 
536. 1.56 R' U2 F' R U' F2 U R 
537. 1.69 R U2 F' U2 F U' F' R2 
538. 1.58 F2 U2 R U' F2 U2 R' U' R' 
539. 2.02 U R' F' R' U' R U' R U' 
540. 1.86 R' U F2 U F R2 U F' 
541. 2.11 U2 F2 U R' F2 R' U' R2 
542. 1.55 R F' U2 F' U R' U R U' 
543. 1.65 F R F' R U' F R2 U' R 
544. 1.50 U2 R2 U' F U' R' F' R 
545. 1.41 F2 R2 U' R F2 R F' U' R' 
546. 1.83 F2 U R' U F U' F U' 
547. 1.78 F R' U2 F' U F' U R2 U' 
548. 1.97 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R F' 
549. 1.81 U' F U' R F2 R F2 U' F2 
550. 1.68 F U R F2 U' R F' U' R2 U' 
551. 2.46 R' U2 R2 F U' F2 U F R 
552. 1.75 F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F R' 
553. 2.18 U' R2 F R' F' R F2 R U 
554. 2.27 R U' F2 U2 F' U' R' F' R U' 
555. 1.90 R2 F2 U' F R2 F R2 F' R2 U' 
556. 1.52 F' U' F R' U2 R U2 F' U 
557. 2.27 R F R U F2 U F U' R2 
558. 1.88 U' R U2 R2 F2 U' F' 
559. 1.94 U2 F' U2 F' U F R' F U' 
560. 1.68 R U F' U2 F2 R U' F' 
561. 2.15 F2 R2 U F' R F' R F2 
562. 1.86 F2 U2 F U2 R' U F R2 
563. 1.55 U R U F2 R' F' R2 F2 
564. 1.71 U2 F R' U R' U R2 F' U2 
565. 1.72 U R U2 R F' U2 F R U' 
566. 2.27 F' U F2 R2 F' U' R' U R2 F' 
567. 1.94 U2 R U' F2 U R 
568. 1.50 R' U R F2 U2 R U' F' U' 
569. 1.65 R2 F' U F' U' F R2 U' 
570. 1.66 U' R F2 R F' R' U R' U 
571. 1.83 F' R F2 U' F' R2 F' U' F U' 
572. 2.03 F' U' R U F' R U' R2 F2 
573. 2.25 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F 
574. 2.27 R U F' R2 U2 F U' R' U 
575. (2.75) R' U2 F R' U' F U F 
576. 1.38 U F U R2 F' R' F U' R2 
577. 1.77 U F U' R F2 R' F U' F2 
578. 1.69 F' R U' F' U F2 R2 U' R' 
579. 1.69 U2 F' R' F U R2 U2 F 
580. 1.53 F2 R' U' R' F2 U R2 U R' 
581. 1.81 R U2 R U2 R U' R2 
582. 2.18 F2 R' F' R' F U F' R2 F2 
583. 2.34 R' U2 F' R U2 R' U2 F R 
584. 1.77 F U F' R2 U F U' 
585. (0.94) F' U F R' U F U' 
586. 1.47 F2 U2 F U F2 R' U' R' U2 
587. 1.41 U' R U R2 F2 R' F R2 U' 
588. 1.55 U2 R U' F2 R' F R U 
589. 1.86 F U' R U' F2 U R' F U' 
590. (0.88) R' U R F' U F R 
591. (0.84) F R2 F' U2 F R 
592. 2.31 R2 F R2 U R' F2 U2 F' U' 
593. 1.97 F U2 R2 U F' R2 U' F2 U 
594. 2.02 R' U R' F R2 U' R' 
595. 1.91 F' U F U' F' R' F2 R2 U 
596. 1.34 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U R' F' 
597. 2.05 U F2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' F2 
598. 1.72 R2 F U F U' R U' R U' 
599. 1.66 U R2 F' R' U F U R' U' 
600. 1.84 R2 U2 R' U F2 U' R2 
601. (2.84) R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F' R' U' 
602. 2.21 R' U2 F U' R2 U F' R F U 
603. 1.31 U' R U' F2 U R2 U' R U 
604. 1.53 U2 F U' F R' F2 U R U2 
605. 2.21 U R' U2 F' R' U2 F U' F' 
606. 2.02 R U' F U R2 U' F U' F 
607. 2.25 R' F2 R F2 U' R U F' U R2 
608. 2.16 R2 U' R' U R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 
609. 1.69 R2 U F U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' 
610. 1.56 R F' R U2 F R2 F2 U' 
611. 1.55 R2 U2 R' U R F' R2 F U' R' 
612. 1.84 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U' F U R' 
613. 1.71 U2 F R2 F' U F R' F 
614. 2.05 F2 U' R2 F U' F' U' R U2 
615. 2.03 R' U F R' U' F U2 R' F' U' 
616. 1.63 U2 F' R' U2 F R U F2 R' 
617. 1.44 U F' R' F U2 R' U R U' 
618. 2.02 R' F2 U F' R U' F R' F' U 
619. (1.15) U R F R F2 
620. 2.59 R F' U R U2 F2 R2 F' U 
621. (0.93) U2 F' U F R' U 
622. 2.06 R U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 
623. 1.84 U2 R' U R' U' F' U R2 U 
624. 2.19 U F2 U' R U' R' F U' F' U' 
625. (1.16) F' R' F U R' F U2 R' U 
626. 1.65 R U2 R' U R2 U F2 U2 R' 
627. 1.36 R2 U' R' F2 U F R' F U 
628. 1.78 U R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R F2 
629. 2.00 F2 U F2 U' R F' U F U2 
630. 1.81 R F U F2 R2 F' U F2 R' 
631. 1.91 R' F' U' F U' F' U' R U 
632. 1.97 F R2 U' F U2 R' U' R2 U2 
633. 2.05 F R2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U R2 
634. 2.02 F2 U F R2 F' R2 U2 R' U 
635. (1.18) F R2 F2 R2 F R U F' U' 
636. 1.46 U2 F' R U' R U R2 U R' 
637. (2.77) F R2 U2 R' F2 R U' F U' 
638. 1.25 F U' R U' F' R U' F' U2 
639. (1.21) F R2 U R2 F' R U F2 U 
640. 1.66 R2 U2 F' U' R' U F R' U' 
641. 2.16 F' U F' R U' R' U2 R2 F' 
642. (1.02) R U2 F R' U R' U2 F2 U' 
643. 1.31 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U F R2 
644. 1.68 R' U R F' R2 F R2 F' U2 
645. 1.50 U' F R F' R' F U F2 R' 
646. 1.56 F' R U F2 U R F U R' U' 
647. (2.77) F' U2 R' F U' F U' R F 
648. 2.18 R U' F' R F2 U2 R' F U2 
649. 1.72 F R2 F U2 F R U2 R2 U' 
650. 1.97 U2 F2 R U F2 U' R2 F2 R' 
651. 1.68 R2 U R2 F' R' U F2 R2 U' 
652. (4.27) F U2 F' U' F2 R' F R2 U2 
653. 1.53 F R' F U F R U2 R U' 
654. 2.44 R F2 R F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
655. 1.52 U F' U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U' 
656. 2.13 F' U R F2 R F' R U' R2 U' 
657. (2.66) F U' F2 R' U R U R' F2 U' 
658. 1.53 R2 F' R2 F' R' U F2 R' F' 
659. 1.86 F2 R F R' U F' U' F' R2 
660. 1.69 F2 R2 F' R U R2 U2 F2 U' 
661. (DNF(1.97)) R F' R U' R2 F R F2 U2 
662. 2.08 R F' U F R2 U2 F2 U2 R' 
663. 2.28 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F U' R U' 
664. 1.52 U F R' U2 F U R U' R U 
665. 2.22 F2 U F2 U' R U' F' R U 
666. 2.16 U F' U' F U2 F' R2 U' R F' 
667. 1.86 F' R2 F' U' F2 U F' R2 F' R' 
668. 1.93 F' R2 U2 R' F R' F U R' U 
669. 2.13 U2 R U2 F2 U' F' U' R U' 
670. 1.53 R2 F2 U F' U F2 U' R U' 
671. 1.69 R2 U R F2 R F2 R F R' U' 
672. 2.09 F2 R2 F U F R2 U' F' U' 
673. 2.56 F' U2 R' U' R2 F2 U' R U' 
674. 2.52 R' F' R2 F' U2 R' U R' U' 
675. 1.38 R' U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' 
676. 1.40 U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U F' U2 
677. 1.69 F2 R' U R' U R2 U R2 U2 
678. 2.19 R' F' U2 R U' F2 U F2 U 
679. 1.94 R2 F' U F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 
680. 2.23 F' U F R' U2 R2 U' R F' 
681. 1.77 F' U' R U' R U2 F' U2 F 
682. (1.06) F2 U2 F' U2 R F' R F2 R2 
683. 2.02 F R2 U F' U F2 R' U F' 
684. 1.71 F' R U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U 
685. 1.61 U' F' U2 F R2 U' F U F U' 
686. 1.71 F U2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
687. 1.85 R U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R 
688. 1.27 U2 F U2 R' U R' U' R' U' 
689. 1.67 R2 F' U R U' R2 U F2 U' 
690. 1.43 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U' 
691. 1.76 R U' F R2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
692. 1.68 F R' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R2 U' 
693. 1.51 R' U R F R' U' R2 U' R' 
694. (1.15) R2 F2 U' R' U R2 F' R2 F 
695. 1.86 U R2 U R2 U F' U2 R2 F' U 
696. 1.78 R F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U R' 
697. 1.63 F2 U2 R2 U' F U F' R2 U2 
698. 1.78 U F2 R F' U' F2 U R2 U' 
699. 1.94 F R2 U2 F' U2 F U' R F' U2 
700. 1.72 R2 U2 R' U R F' R U' F' 
701. 1.84 R2 F U' R2 F U' F' U' R2 U2 
702. 1.47 F' R2 U R F2 U R2 F' R' 
703. 1.47 U' R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R' U 
704. 1.44 U F R F U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
705. 1.53 F U' F U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 
706. 2.05 R F U F2 U R U' R2 U2 
707. 2.13 F2 R F2 R' U2 F R' U' R2 U' 
708. 1.50 U' F R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R U' 
709. 1.56 U R2 U R U' R2 F2 R' U 
710. 1.58 F' R U2 R' F2 U R' F' U' 
711. 1.80 F2 U' F2 U F2 U' F U2 R2 
712. 1.83 U' R F' U R2 F' U2 F' U2 
713. 1.68 U' F' R2 U R2 F' R F U2 
714. 1.84 F U' F R' F' U F R' U' 
715. 2.11 R F2 R' F R U2 F2 U' F' 
716. 1.86 U R F' U F R2 U' F R' U2 
717. 1.63 R U2 F R2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
718. 1.36 U' R F R2 F U2 F U' R2 
719. 1.75 R2 U' F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U2 
720. 1.25 R U' F' U R' F U2 F2 U' 
721. 1.40 F R' U2 R F2 R F' R' U' 
722. 1.80 U' R2 U F' R2 F R F2 R2 U2 
723. 2.05 F' R F2 R F' R F2 U R2 U2 
724. 1.81 R F2 U2 R' U2 R U' F' R 
725. 1.90 R F' U F R' U2 F U2 R' 
726. 2.06 R U F' U R' U R' U R 
727. 2.15 U R2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R U2 
728. 1.78 R F2 U' R F' R F R2 F U' 
729. 1.93 U' R F' U F2 R2 U' R U' 
730. 1.68 R F' R' F2 U2 F' R2 U F2 
731. 1.52 R2 F R' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 
732. 1.63 F2 U' F2 R' F R U R2 F' 
733. 1.78 U' R2 F2 U R' F R' F U2 
734. 2.02 R' F2 R F2 U' R' F' U2 F' 
735. 1.97 R2 U' F U2 R' U F2 R2 U' 
736. 1.94 F' U2 F' R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' 
737. 1.91 F' R2 U F U' R F2 R U2 
738. 1.80 F R' U' F2 U R2 U F' U 
739. 2.55 U2 R' F R F' R2 F' U' R2 
740. 2.61 R' F2 R U R2 F' U F' R' U' 
741. 2.08 U2 F2 R' U F2 U R U' R2 U' 
742. 1.97 F U F' U' R F2 U F2 U' 
743. 1.78 R2 U F R2 U' R' U' F2 U' 
744. 1.61 R F R U2 F2 U' R F' R' 
745. 1.66 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 
746. 1.81 R F2 U F2 U F' R F2 R' 
747. 1.83 R F2 R2 U' R' F R U2 R' U' 
748. (1.19) U R' U' R U' F' R U' F' U' 
749. 1.63 F R' U F' U' F U' F2 R2 
750. 1.47 U' F' R' F2 R' F' U F U' 
751. 2.31 U2 R U R F2 R U R2 U 
752. 1.68 R2 F' R U R' F2 U2 R U2 
753. 1.66 R' U R U2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
754. 1.91 F' R2 F U' R' U' R2 F R' 
755. 1.80 F2 U2 R' F U' R2 U F2 R U2 
756. 1.80 R' U2 R2 U' R U F U F2 U2 
757. 1.56 R2 F' U' F U F' R U' R2 U' 
758. 1.43 F U' F U' F R' F2 R' F' U' 
759. 1.63 R' F2 U R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 
760. 1.52 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R U2 R' U2 
761. 1.33 R' U F' R U' R U2 F2 R' 
762. 1.77 U R2 U F U2 F R2 U' R' 
763. 2.08 F' U' F R' U F U2 R' F' 
764. 1.68 F U2 F2 R2 U' R F R' U' 
765. 2.13 R' F R U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 
766. 1.30 F' R F' R2 U' F2 U R' U' 
767. 1.68 R2 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 F' R U' 
768. 1.69 F' R F2 U' R U2 R' U R2 
769. 1.76 F2 R2 U' R U R' U' F U2 
770. 1.50 F' U2 F' R' F2 R' U R2 U' 
771. 1.46 U F' U F U R2 F2 R' F' 
772. 1.75 R2 U F2 U' R2 F U2 F' U2 
773. 1.28 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' F' U' 
774. 1.66 F2 U' R U' F R F' U R2 
775. 1.58 F R F' U2 F' U' F2 R F' U' 
776. 1.80 R F U R' U' R F2 R U2 
777. 1.86 U' F R2 U R2 U R2 F' R' 
778. 1.81 F' U' R2 F U' F2 U F' U2 
779. 1.94 R2 F2 U R F2 U' R2 U2 R' 
780. 1.61 R U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U' R U 
781. 1.28 U2 R' F' U R' F U2 R' F' 
782. 1.93 U' R U' F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 
783. 2.13 F2 R F U' F2 U R2 U' R' 
784. 1.83 F U' R2 F' U' R' U2 F' U' 
785. 1.84 R' U F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' 
786. 2.27 R2 U' F U' R' U R2 F' U' 
787. 2.03 F2 R2 F R' F2 R' F2 R F2 U' 
788. 2.33 R F' U F' U F' R2 F U' 
789. 2.18 U' R2 F' U R U2 R F2 U' 
790. 2.22 R2 F' U' R2 F R F' R2 U 
791. 1.78 F2 R' F' U R' F' R F' R 
792. 1.55 U' R U F2 R' F R F U 
793. 1.68 U2 R F R2 F R' F R U' 
794. (2.78) U F2 R' F' R F' U R U' 
795. 1.80 R2 F' R' U' R2 F R' U2 R' U' 
796. 2.38 F' U2 F R' U' R F2 R' U 
797. 1.90 U F U' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 
798. 1.78 F U2 F R' F' U F2 U' F' 
799. 1.65 U R2 U F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
800. 1.77 F' U2 R F' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 
801. 1.86 U F' R F R' F R2 U2 F' 
802. 1.56 U F R2 U' R' F' U2 R U' 
803. 1.96 R' F R' F R' U R F2 U' 
804. 1.83 U' R F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
805. 1.71 U' F' R2 F2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
806. 2.15 F U' R U R2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
807. 1.86 U2 F' R U2 F U' R U' R2 
808. 1.75 U F2 U R' U2 R U F U' 
809. 2.11 U F U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U' 
810. 2.05 F2 R U' F U R' F R' U 
811. 1.97 U' F' U R' U F2 U2 R' U' 
812. (1.09) R' F R F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
813. 1.63 F U R U2 F2 R' U2 R U 
814. 1.91 R' U' R U2 R' F U' R' F' 
815. 2.38 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F U R' U' 
816. 1.81 U F U F R2 F2 U' R2 U2 
817. (2.83) U' R2 U' R' F2 R F2 R2 U 
818. 1.70 U' R2 F R' U F U F2 R' U2 
819. 1.68 U' R' F' R2 U R U F2 U' 
820. 2.19 R2 F' U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U 
821. 2.02 U' R U R' U F2 U F2 R 
822. 1.44 U' R' U2 F' U' F2 U F' U 
823. 2.06 R2 U F' U R2 F' R F U 
824. 1.59 F U' R2 F U R2 F' U F' 
825. 1.75 R2 U2 F' U R2 U F R' U 
826. 2.13 F U F' R F' R' U F' R' U' 
827. 1.86 F R2 F U' F R' F2 U R U' 
828. (0.91) U' F2 U' F U F' U' F' U' 
829. 1.94 F U' F' U' R U' F R' U2 
830. 1.63 F2 U' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' U' F 
831. 2.03 U F2 U R2 F2 R' F' R U2 
832. 2.55 U' R U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' 
833. 1.91 U F U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
834. 1.38 R U2 F' U F2 R' F U' R' 
835. 1.72 F2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U' F2 R' 
836. 1.50 F U F2 R2 U' R F' R2 U' 
837. 1.27 R U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
838. 2.06 R2 F U F R2 U2 R' F' U2 R' 
839. 1.86 F2 U R2 F' R2 F U R' U' 
840. 1.90 R2 F R' F2 R' U F' R' F2 
841. 1.65 U F2 U2 R2 F' U' F R' U 
842. 1.93 R2 F2 U R' U R' U R U' 
843. 1.90 F2 R' F U' R2 U R F U' 
844. 1.31 U2 F' R F R' F2 U2 R' U' 
845. 1.81 R2 F2 U R' U R2 U F2 U2 
846. (2.78) F U2 R' F U R2 F' U R 
847. (3.11) F U R' F U F' R U' R 
848. 2.03 U' F U' R U2 F2 R2 F' U 
849. 2.22 U2 R2 F2 R F' U2 F U' R 
850. 1.97 F2 U' R F2 R F2 R' F' U2 
851. 1.52 R2 F' U2 F' U' R F2 U R2 
852. 1.84 F U F' U F' U2 F2 R2 U2 
853. 1.67 F R F2 U' F R U R U 
854. 1.40 R F U R' U F2 U' R' U' 
855. (1.16) R2 U F2 U2 R F' R F' R2 U2 
856. (1.15) R U' R F' U2 R F' R' U 
857. (2.88) U R U' R' U' R F R' U 
858. 1.22 U2 R F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R2 
859. 1.65 F U R2 F' U R2 U F2 U2 
860. 1.59 F' R' F2 R' U F R' F U' 
861. (2.78) U' F' R F R' F2 U R U2 
862. 1.94 U F' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
863. 1.52 U' F R F R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
864. 2.00 F2 R' F R U F' U R' U 
865. 1.69 U2 R' F2 U F' R F R' U' 
866. 1.77 F2 U' F R F2 U' F2 R2 U2 
867. 1.91 U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R F' U' 
868. (1.05) F' U F R U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 
869. 1.71 F2 U2 F' U R2 U' F U R2 U 
870. 1.50 U' F2 R F2 U' R' F2 R U2 
871. (1.11) R U R' F R F' U' F U' 
872. 2.13 F2 R U R F2 U' R F R' U 
873. 1.80 R2 F' R2 F R' U R' U' F 
874. 1.78 R F' R2 F' R' F U F' R2 
875. 1.53 U' F R2 U2 R' U R U F' 
876. (0.93) U2 F U R' U R F' R' U' 
877. (0.91) R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U' 
878. 1.75 F U' F R F2 U2 R' U R' U' 
879. (0.59) F' U' R2 F R2 U' F2 R' U' 
880. 1.41 U2 R2 U2 R' F U' F' R U' 
881. 1.58 F' U2 F U R2 U F2 U R2 
882. 1.81 R F' U R F2 R2 U2 R' U 
883. 1.68 R U F' R F U' R U2 R' 
884. 1.88 R2 F U' R' U F R' U R2 U' 
885. 1.33 F R2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 U 
886. 1.58 U R' U2 F U2 F U F' U 
887. 1.81 F U F' R U2 R F2 R2 U' 
888. 1.71 U2 R F U' R F' U F' R 
889. 1.44 U' R' F U R U R' F' U' 
890. 1.41 U' R' F' R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
891. 1.71 R' F R2 F' U2 R U' R' U 
892. 2.11 F' U F U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 
893. 1.44 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 
894. 2.31 U2 R' F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F 
895. 1.94 U F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R' U 
896. 1.77 U2 R U R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 
897. 1.65 F2 U F' R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 
898. 2.03 F2 U2 R' U R' F' R U2 F' 
899. 1.33 F U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
900. 1.68 U R U' F R' F U' R' U' 
901. 1.65 F2 R F' U' F2 R F' R2 U' 
902. (0.78) U2 F' U R U F' U' R' U' 
903. 1.41 R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
904. 1.83 U' R' F U F' R' F R2 U' 
905. 1.77 F U F' R' U F' R' F2 U' 
906. 2.08 R2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 F R' 
907. 2.21 U2 R F2 R' U' R' U' R' U' 
908. (1.05) R F' U2 F R' U2 R U R2 U 
909. 1.84 U' R U' R' F R' U2 R U 
910. 2.25 U F2 U F U R' U2 R' U 
911. 1.59 U' R U2 F' R U2 R' F2 U' 
912. 2.28 R F' R2 F' R' U2 F' R' U' 
913. 2.46 F R' F R2 U' F R' F U 
914. 1.75 R2 F' R F2 U' R' F' R U2 
915. 1.33[LEG1] F' R' F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F 
916. 1.80[EG-1] R U F2 U' R U' F2 U' R 
917. 1.40[CLL] F' U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 
918. 1.68[Ortega] R2 U F U F2 R F' U R' 
919. 1.58[EG-1] U2 R U' F2 U R U' F U' 
920. 1.38[TCLL+] R2 F U' R' U F' R2 F U' 
921. 1.88[TCLL+] R' F2 R F2 R' U F2 U R 
922. 2.16[EG-1] U' R' F2 R F2 U' R F2 R' U 
923. (4.05[LEG1]) R' U2 F' R' F2 R U2 F' U' 
924. 1.88[EG-2] F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F R' F2 U' 
925. 1.63[LEG1] F R F' R F2 U' F2 R' U2 
926. 1.84[TCLL+] R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 
927. 2.22[EG-1] U R2 U' R F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
928. 1.65[LEG1] R F2 R U2 R' U R F U 
929. 1.96 F U F U2 R' F R U2 R2 
930. 1.86[CLL] R' U' F R2 F R U2 R2 U' 
931. 1.52[TCLL+] F U2 R2 U R U F2 R' U2 
932. 1.94[CLL] R F2 R F' U' F2 R U2 F' 
933. 2.00[EG-1] F2 R F R U F U F' U2 
934. 1.94[TCLL+] U' R' F R2 F U' F2 U R2 
935. 1.80[TCLL+] R2 F' U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F U 
936. 1.71[EG-1] R2 U2 F' U R2 F' R2 F' R 
937. 1.88[LEG1] R' U2 R' F R' F R2 F' U2 
938. 1.97[EG-1] R' U' R2 U F' U2 R F' U 
939. 2.06[LEG1] F' R F R U2 F2 R U' R' 
940. 1.28[CLL] U' F U2 F U2 R U' R' U' 
941. (1.06[TCLL+]) U' R2 F R U' R2 U2 F2 U2 
942. 1.38[TCLL+] R2 F' U F2 U' F U R2 U' 
943. 1.56[EG-1] F2 R2 F' R' F U2 F' U F 
944. 1.55[EG-1] R U2 F2 U' R' U F2 U R2 
945. 1.47[EG-1] F R' F' U2 R2 F R' F' R 
946. 1.58[EG-2] F R U' F R' U2 R' F2 U2 
947. 1.72[CLL] F' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F' R' 
948. (1.16[LEG1]) U F2 R' F U2 R F U2 F 
949. 1.80[EG-1] F' U2 R U F2 U F' U2 F2 U' 
950. 1.31[CLL2.1] U F' U2 R2 F' U' R F' U 
951. 2.18[EG-1] F2 U F' U' F R2 F2 R' U' 
952. 2.06[EG-1] F2 R' F U F R U' R U' 
953. 2.03[LEG1] R2 U F2 U F R' U2 R U2 
954. 1.75[EG-1] R U2 F U' R U R F U' 
955. 1.80[EG-1] R' U R F R' U R' U2 R U 
956. 1.77[LEG1] F U2 R2 U2 R U R' F2 U 
957. 1.91[TCLL+] F2 R F' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
958. 1.69[LEG1] F2 R U2 R' U R' F' R U 
959. 1.59[CLL] F2 U F R2 U F' U R' U2 
960. 1.90[EG-1] U2 R' F U' F2 R2 U' F R' U 
961. 1.77[EG-1] U F U2 R' F R U' F U' 
962. 2.05[EG-1] U2 F' U2 F U R2 F R2 U' 
963. 1.69[CLL] U' F R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R 
964. 1.97 F U' R2 F' U R' U R F' 
965. 1.50[EG-2] U' R' U R2 F2 U' F R2 F 
966. 2.28[EG-1] U2 F U F R2 F R2 U2 F U' 
967. 1.80[EG-1] F2 U' R U2 F2 R U F' R F' 
968. 1.68[LEG1] F2 U R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
969. 1.65[LEG1] R F' R' F2 R' F R' F R' 
970. 1.30[EG-2] U' R' U' R F R2 U' R2 U2 
971. 1.36[EG-1] R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R F U 
972. 1.68[EG-1] F2 R F2 R F' R U2 F U' 
973. (3.13[EG-1]) F2 R2 F R U F' U R U2 
974. 1.91[LEG1] F R U R' U R' F' R U' 
975. (4.21+[EG-1]) U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U2 
976. 1.81[EG-1] F U R U2 R U' F' U' F2 
977. 2.34[EG-1] U R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U2 
978. 1.25[CLL] R' U F U2 R U2 R F' R' 
979. 1.44[TCLL+] U R' F R' F' U2 F R' F U' 
980. 1.88[EG-1] R2 U' F R F U F2 R2 U' 
981. 1.63[LEG1] R U' F2 R2 U' F U' F2 R2 U' 
982. 1.97[EG-2] U' F U R' U R2 F2 R2 U' 
983. 1.81[EG-1] U F2 U' F' U' R' F R' U 
984. 1.86[LEG1] R U F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R' 
985. 1.25[CLL] R F2 R' F R2 U' F R U R' 
986. 1.61[LEG1] F2 U R F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' 
987. 1.36[TCLL+] R' F' U' F U' F' R2 F R' U2 
988. 1.72[EG-2] U2 F2 U2 R2 U F R' F' R' 
989. 1.72[EG-1] U2 R' F U F' U2 F U2 F2 
990. 1.71[EG-1] U R F2 U2 R' F' U R' U2 
991. (2.68[LEG-1]) R' U' F2 U R2 F R' F2 U2 
992. 1.72[EG-1] F R F' R F2 R U2 F' U 
993. 1.56[CLL1.9] F' U2 F2 R F' R U R' U2 R' 
994. 1.90[EG-2] F2 U2 R2 U R F2 R U' F U' 
995. 1.77[EG-1] F R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 
996. 2.09[EG-1] F U' F R2 F R U R U 
997. 1.77[EG-1] F2 R' U' F R2 U' F2 U2 R 
998. (3.66+[CLL]) U' R U' F U F' U2 R' U' 
999. 1.77 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' R U2 F2 U' 
1000. 1.91[Ortega] F' R F' R U F U' F U


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Why not do 5 more solves?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> Why not do 5 more solves?



Why would I need to do 5 more?


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 19, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why would I need to do 5 more?



you would have rolled a 4 and a 3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2014)

...wow. Gonna go roll that now.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 19, 2014)

what was best ao100?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rolled them. Average didn't change.
Best AO100 was 1.68


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 19, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Sq1 PB avg5
> 
> Average of 5: 18.95
> 1. 18.15 (0, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -1)
> ...


13.84 on the first scramble while PB single being like 27


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 19, 2014)

5x5:
1:57.92 single (.39 off PB)
2:09.65 ao5
2:14.72 ao12

Not bad. Big session for me and 5x5.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 19, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Rolled them. Average didn't change.
> Best AO100 was 1.68



I think it's time to do another avg100 video pls.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lucky solve and super easy scramble, yes, but 11.96 with a PLL skip 
U' L2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 B' R' L' U F2 R D2 R' D' U


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think it's time to do another avg100 video pls.



I second this!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 19, 2014)

4x4
44.69, 46.61, 43.58, 51.58, 49.14, 47.75, 43.86, 50.24, 49.91, 53.97, 48.21, 51.79= 48.38 avg 12


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 5x5:
> 1:57.92 single (.39 off PB)
> 2:09.65 ao5
> 2:14.72 ao12
> ...



Ahhh no you're gonna make me practice, I can't let you get faster than me


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Incredible! Mind trying eo, ep, cp, co?



This one is substantially harder:

number of times: 31/31
best time: 17.33
best avg5: 26.81
best avg12: 27.89


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ahhh no you're gonna make me practice, I can't let you get faster than me



Haha. I mostly do 6x6 and 7x7 so you are fine. I am at the point where just solves won't help anymore.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liying

Average of 12: 12.58
1. (10.08) B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' R B L B R B2 
2. 14.29 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 F' L' U2 R' B2 L2 F U 
3. 11.72 D F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' R D' B F D2 B U2 F U' B' L 
4. 12.65 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U B L R' D2 F U L2 F' R2 
5. 14.32 R D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 R U2 R2 F' D' R F L D R' B 
6. 11.85 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R D F D' F R2 B' L2 R F' 
7. 13.34 U B' D' B2 R D' R' F2 L B L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U B2 
8. 10.92 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F R' F R F' D2 R B U2 F' 
9. (17.07) F B' U B2 R2 D2 F D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U 
10. 10.31 L U R B' L2 B2 L2 F U' F2 L2 F2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 U2 
11. 13.54 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' L R' B R2 D2 L' R' F2 U2 
12. 12.89 L2 F U2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 F2 D R D2 B' U' R2 B R' U B2


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Liying
> 
> Average of 12: 12.58
> 1. (10.08) B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' R B L B R B2
> ...



 assuming oh


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 20, 2014)

3x3 avg 5:
(10.93), 11.38, 11.31, 11.81, (12.27) = 11.50


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 20, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think it's time to do another avg100 video pls.



I plan on it. Its just annoying because my camera shuts off ever 20 min...but I do plan on getting one.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 20, 2014)

Skewb

Average of 12: 5.496
1. 4.830 U' B R' L' B' L U B L B U R' U R L' 
2. 5.782 R U' L B R L' B L' R' L B R' U R' L' 
3. 6.708 B U' R' U' R B L U' L' R U' R' U' L U 
4. 5.498 R B L B' L' B' L R B L' R' B' U' R L 
5. 6.746 R' L R B L' R B' R' U R' L' R' B' U' B 
6. 5.540 L' U' B' L R' B R' U' R L B' U R' L' B' 
7. 4.534 U' R' L U L' B L U' L B L U R U B 
8. 5.953 L R U L R U' B U R' U R' B' L' U L 
9. (7.436) U' B' R' B' R B' U R L B' U' R B' R' U 
10. 5.223 U' L U R B' U L B R' L' U' R L' U' R 
11. (2.656) B U' R L' R' B' R U R' L R' L R' L B 
12. 4.145 L U L' R B' R' U' R' B' L B' R' U B L'


----------



## ottozing (Mar 20, 2014)

Soz double post

4x4 PB single and avg50/100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 29.896
worst time: 53.721

current avg5: 39.362 (σ = 4.72)
best avg5: 34.598 (σ = 1.81)

current avg12: 39.657 (σ = 3.46)
best avg12: 36.211 (σ = 1.64)

current avg50: 38.574 (σ = 2.69)
best avg50: 37.446 (σ = 2.27)

current avg100: 38.339 (σ = 2.68)
best avg100: 38.339 (σ = 2.68)

session avg: 38.339 (σ = 2.68)
session mean: 38.385


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 20, 2014)

2x2 0.98


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 20, 2014)

I think this is probably a TPS PB on 2x2, or any puzzle for that matter. Lingpo ftw.

F R F' U2 R F R' U R2 

x y'
R U' R2'
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

3.05 = 5.90 ETPS

Probably could of been sup-6 but I didn't know what PLL I would have after the OLL skip, as I realised I had it when my hand was on the spacebar ^_^


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Liying
> 
> Average of 12: 12.58
> 1. (10.08) B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' R B L B R B2
> ...



Don't lie.


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Skewb
> 
> Average of 12: 5.496
> 1. 4.830 U' B R' L' B' L U B L B U R' U R L'
> ...


Whaaa what do you average now 


antoineccantin said:


> Don't lie.



That's my joke


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 20, 2014)

Improvement.

Square-1 Average of 12: 19.83



Spoiler



1. 18.15 (0, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -1)
2. (15.67) (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -1) / (2, -2) / (2, 0) /
3. 18.84 (0, 2) / (6, 3) / (3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (6, -2) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0)
4. 21.87 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (-1, 0)
5. 19.87 (-5, 6) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (4, -3) / (6, 0)
6. (26.96) (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -5)
7. 21.12 (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2)
8. 16.71 (0, -4) / (-5, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -3)
9. 20.76 (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -2)
10. 20.24 (4, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0)
11. 18.75 (0, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (3, -4)
12. 22.02 (3, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-4, -3)



Only 1 or 2 parities.


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

6.3x ao100 skewb, too lazy to check it right noq


----------



## Iggy (Mar 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 6.3x ao100 skewb, too lazy to check it right noq



Wow nice, that's fast


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice, that's fast



Thanks!

Today is an amazing Cubing day..

PB ao100 and 9.19 PB ao12



Spoiler



Average: 9.74
Best: 6.97
Worst: 15.07
Mean: 9.76
Standard Deviation: 1.25

1: (15.07)D' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F' R' F' L' B2 U' F D' B L' F'
2: 13.92F2 L' U2 B2 L' R' B2 R2 B2 F L2 D' B' L' D' B U F2 L' F2
3: 10.00B U2 L2 D2 F2 U L' F2 L U' R B D F L U
4: 10.55D2 L2 B F2 L2 D2 U' B' F R2 U2 L' B U B' L' U' L'
5: 8.95B D2 F' U2 L2 B2 F D2 L B U' F' L2 R' B' F2 L2 R' U
6: 9.05U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B' R U F2 D' L B' U' L'
7: 9.85L U2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R U L2 B' R2 D2 U' B' R' D' F
8: 11.53B2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F D R2 B' R U B' D2 F U F2 R'
9: 8.35B L2 F D2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R' D U B' R' B L B' D2 U'
10: 10.79L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B D F R D2 B' D U' B
11: 10.65B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 U2 R F L' U L' U2 B' D' U' L B2 D'
12: 8.30D U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U B' F2 R2 F' U R' D' B' L F R2
13: 10.25D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B L B2 F R' F' U B' U' L F'
14: 9.55D' R' D' R' F U D' F' L F2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 D R2 U2
15: 8.65U' R2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 F' U F D' B2 D L' D' L B2 L B'
16: 9.22F2 R2 D2 R' F U' L F2 R U F2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2
17: 9.80U' B2 U2 R' L B L2 F' D B R B' R2 F L2 F L2 D2 F' B
18: 9.45L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 R' F2 D R D2 B2 D2 B' U2 R U F
19: 10.05R' L2 F D' L2 B R F2 R2 L2 B L D2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 R2
20: 9.70U R D' B U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B R F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F D2
21: 9.80B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L F L' D U L2 R2 F L2 F2 L'
22: 8.07B' D2 F U2 R2 B L2 D' U' F2 D2 B2 F L' F2 L2 U2 R' U2
23: 9.77D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R U' F2 R2 F R' B' D' B'
24: 14.63L2 U2 F R2 F D2 F2 L D F2 U' B' U' R D B F2 U' F'
25: 10.15D F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R D F R2 U2 R F' U R F L
26: 8.70U F' R2 D R2 L D2 B U2 R B R2 L2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R2 L2
27: 9.65F2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F' R2 B' F2 R D L2 D' B U B
28: 9.65U' L U B D B2 U' F2 L' F2 D B2 D2 F L2 F' B' U2 R2 B'
29: 9.85D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F D' R2 F2 D F2 U2 L B' R
30: 9.90U' F2 U2 B L U' D2 L' B' D L' B U2 F B2 R2 B D2 F'
31: 10.57R2 B2 U B2 L D2 R2 D B' R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 U' D'
32: 10.95R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L' U R2 B2 F' L R B' R U2 R2
33: 8.45F D R' L' U' L2 D' B2 L2 B' L' F D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F U2
34: 7.27F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L R' B' U2 R U L U' R F D F
35: 9.75F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 F' D R D' B R D L F2 D' L2 U2
36: 8.17L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B U2 F R' B2 F' L D' U2 R' U R' F
37: 9.52D' F U2 D B' U D B L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 D
38: 10.15L2 B L2 B F R2 U2 R2 B' D' R' F D' L' U' B' L' B U2 B2
39: 11.93F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L F' U F' R' F2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2
40: 9.15L2 D2 U2 B2 U L' U' F D' B D2 R U' B' F' L' R
41: 9.75D F' L' D' B' L2 B2 R' D R' U2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 R F2 R
42: 10.00R2 F2 R U' D B R L' U2 B R F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 D2
43: 8.90B R' D2 B U D' B' R2 F2 L F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2
44: 8.07U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L R2 D2 R' U B U' F' L2 F2 U L' U B2
45: 8.90L2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 B F' D2 F' L D' B' F' R F' L2 D U'
46: 10.27B2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B R D' R2 B' U' F2 D F' D2 F2 L D2
47: 9.35L' B2 U2 L B2 L B' F D2 B2 U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 D' L'
48: 9.80B R2 D2 B2 F R2 F L2 R2 F2 D L U2 B U' L' U' F2 R2 B2
49: 9.62B2 U2 B L2 B D2 F' R U2 B' D U2 F2 U' L D R D R2
50: 10.98B2 D B2 D L2 R2 U' F' L' D R U' B L2 U L' F' D' U
51: 9.15U' F2 B' U B L' U2 R L2 U' F' U D' B2 D2 F2 D F2
52: 8.85U B L U' B' L' F2 U2 D' B D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 R B2
53: 8.62F U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B2 L' U2 B' D B2 L U' L' F' L B2
54: 10.15D2 L2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U' F D R2 D B D2 B U F2 D2 R'
55: 9.70R U2 B2 L' R' U2 B2 L2 U' L' F2 L2 R2 D F' L F' R'
56: 9.55D L' F' R U' F' R F' U2 D' L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F' B'
57: 9.85D2 R' D' B2 R D F2 R B' D' F' U2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 R' F2
58: 8.37F' D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' D' U' B U B' U' L D F' L B'
59: 9.20U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B' L B' D2 U B' D' B' D B2 F2
60: 9.60U' F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B L R2 B' D' R' F U B' U F2
61: 9.35B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F' R' U2 L D2 U' F' D' R B U
62: 9.32L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F L' U' L2 R' U' R' F' U'
63: 9.35L' D2 L R2 U2 L2 R' D F' D' U L B2 D' L' F' L' B2 R
64: 12.18D' B' D2 F2 D R' D F U2 F2 D' F2 L' B2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R
65: 11.07B' L F' D2 R' F' B2 L' D L2 B2 U2 D2 R U2 R F2 L' B2 R
66: 9.85F U' B' D2 R' U D' F' B2 D' L B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F B' R2
67: 11.13D2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R B R2 B D' L' U' B U R'
68: 8.42B U B D F2 B2 L F' B2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2
69: 9.65R' F' U L2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 L' D L' F2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2
70: 10.90U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 L D2 U' B' F2 L' D' B2 R U' R' B
71: 8.85L' U2 L2 F' R' F' U' F R' F' D2 R L D2 B2 L' D2 R
72: 10.53F2 U2 F' R' D2 L D B' U2 F R U R2 U B2 R2 D B2 R2
73: 9.20B L2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 D B U2 R D B2 U F R' U L2
74: 10.00L2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 U F2 L' U2 B' R' D' L F D' R' U B'
75: 9.50D U' R2 U F2 D' U B' D2 B R' F' D' R2 D' R' B2 D2 U'
76: 9.15B L2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U R' B D' U B2 D2 R2 F' D R
77: 9.25R2 D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B F' D2 U L B2 D2 R D' U' R2 U'
78: 8.67D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B F' R' D2 L' F U R2 F2 R' B' R
79: 9.50U2 R' F' L' B2 U B2 L2 B' R L' B2 U2 D2 L U2 R L2
80: 10.50B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 R B2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 F' L' D'
81: 11.05R F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B D' L B' D' B' D B2 R' U2 B'
82: 13.18B R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F D2 U' R D' L' U' R D2
83: 9.55D2 B F2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 U F D' L2 U F2 L D' F L' D'
84: 9.62B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' L' B' D' B U' B' U2
85: 10.90B2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L F L' F' U' B' F' D R' D'
86: 9.40B F U2 F L2 U2 F' U L B2 U R' D L R F L' R B
87: 10.45U' L F U' F' L' F2 L D2 B' D B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2
88: 9.50R2 F2 D U2 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 F R' D2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 F
89: 10.00F' R' D' R F2 D2 L2 B' L' U' F' D' R2 D F2 U R2 F2 U
90: 8.90R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B U B2 R' B2 R' U' B2 R2 B D2
91: 8.80L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L F2 U R' F R U2 F2 R2 F D' F2
92: 8.57L2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' R B D U' L B' U2 R2 D'
93: 9.10B2 L2 B U' L F U' F2 B' U B' L2 U2 D' L2 U2 D L2 F2
94: (6.97)L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' B D U2 L2 R' U L2 B' R B' R'
95: 9.65R F' B2 R B2 U' L B2 U D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 D2 B
96: 9.77F2 U2 L2 D' L F2 R' F' D' R2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 L
97: 9.45F2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U L D F L2 D' L' R' B2 L' B'
98: 10.45D' F2 D U' F2 R2 F2 R F R2 F R' F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D L2
99: 8.27F' R2 L D2 F' R2 U' B' D' B U2 L B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R U2 R
100: 9.80F2 R U F' R B' D R D' R2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2
101: 10.55B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L' D' L B2 R2 F2 D F' U2 L2
102: 9.70L B2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' R F' U' R2 D2 B D B2
103: 8.00L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 R' B2 U' R2 U L2 F U R F L2 R'
104: 9.40B2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U L' U B U' L D' F L R' B'
105: 8.57F' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 L U F U2 F U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2
106: 9.80U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B R2 D' F2 U L' D' B' D' L B' F2 U2 F
107: 10.00L F2 R L2 F' R L' U' L' F2 U' R B2 R' D2 L' F2 B2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Today is an amazing Cubing day..
> 
> ...



Why not roll the first two?


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why not roll the first two?



I did like 7 more solves to roll some of those and then remembered fivetimer doesn't give me ao100.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 20, 2014)

5.879 15 puzzle average of 5. Wasn't really that lucky just 13 TPS.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2014)

Chris, it seems it's time for you to practise 3x3 and Walker, time to practise Skewb.

Nubs can't get SRs D:

Also... currently officially I'm Kennan's nemesis, I'm guessing that won't last long.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 20, 2014)

Spam TPS? Thanks ubercuber amd Ronxu 


kclejeune said:


> 1. Spam TPS
> 2. Always build the face with your bar in the back or where ever it needs to be for you PBLs.
> 3. Predict OLL. It's not all that difficult. Just try it, it gets easier.
> 4. Spam TPS
> ...





kclejeune said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Today is an amazing Cubing day..
> 
> ...



What timer you use?


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 20, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Spam TPS?



Turn really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really fast.


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Chris, it seems it's time for you to practise 3x3 and Walker, time to practise Skewb.
> 
> Nubs can't get SRs D:
> 
> Also... currently officially I'm Kennan's nemesis, I'm guessing that won't last long.


Hah he has about a week to try and make his 3x3 bearable, he's averaging like 13 because of his cube right now. 

mwahahaha I'll be able to end that with a skewb or 3x3 average 


CriticalCubing said:


> Spam TPS? Thanks ubercuber amd Ronxu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch.. I gave you honest advice. It's how I got "fast" with Ortega. 

It's fivetimer in that average. I also recommend Chaotimer and dctimer, I love both of those. 


Jaycee said:


> Turn really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really fast.



This guy knows ^^



Edit: also 5.97 ao50 skewb


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 20, 2014)

My 1st sub 50s AO5 including a 38s PB single. All after taking a sleeping pill which is a surprise. Best get to bed before I drop off.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally sub-8... With Liying



Spoiler



Average of 100: 7.97
1. 7.31 R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 R D' R2 F B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' 
2. 7.17 R L' U' B' D F U R' F' U2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 L 
3. 7.05 B2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 R' F2 U F' L2 R' B D2 U2 L' 
4. 8.26 U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 L' D' L2 U' B2 F 
5. 7.41 B D2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B F' L' D2 F D' L U' B2 L R U2 
6. 8.56 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F' R' B' U' B2 R F2 U L2 F' 
7. 8.66 R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F' D F L' R2 B R' D' F' U2 
8. 7.79 D' F2 R L F' D R2 B U2 R' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F 
9. 7.17 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B' D2 R2 F R' B2 D F' U F2 R' 
10. 8.39 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' F' D2 L U' B' D U R' B' L' U2 
11. 8.18 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' B D L' U2 L2 R F2 
12. (10.12) B2 D R' F U2 F2 L U F' U2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 L F2 D2 
13. 7.83 D2 F' D2 R2 D' L B2 U' F D' L' D2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 R' 
14. 8.32 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B U' L' B2 U' B L' B2 U2 B F2 
15. 8.44 F' D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R B F2 U' R B L F 
16. 7.91 D2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 L U2 R D2 F2 U' L' B' F2 U' B2 D R B' F 
17. (5.91) U B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' F R' D2 B U' L' R F' R2 
18. 8.11 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 R' F' R D L2 B' L' D' L' F 
19. 8.07 R' L B U D' L2 F2 R B' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 L B2 D2 
20. 8.01 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L F R' U2 R' D R2 B' L D2 
21. 7.33 D' R2 D U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B R' B2 F' D L' D L B2 R 
22. 9.03 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B L2 R' F' R' F D' B' U L 
23. 7.53 B2 U L F' B U L' F2 R' F R2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 
24. 6.90 D2 U2 L R D2 R F2 R U2 F2 R U' B U B2 D L R' D2 F' R 
25. 7.40 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B U' F' L D' B2 D' R F' D 
26. 7.63 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L F2 R' B2 U' R2 D L B' R2 B2 R F D 
27. 9.43 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D B' D R' D2 B' L B D2 F 
28. 7.66 R2 F' R2 U B D2 F' D2 R F D2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 
29. 7.72 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L' U2 R2 F' D B2 U' R B R2 
30. 7.25 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' U' B2 F' D' F D' L' F R' 
31. 8.66 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 R U F' D2 F' L' R2 B U' R' 
32. 9.49 D2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L B2 U2 R D L2 D2 F' L2 U' B U' B 
33. 8.21 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 R' D2 F2 D' L2 D R F R 
34. 8.35 R2 B' R U F2 R2 D' L B' U R' U2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 
35. (10.56) D' F' R2 L D L' D2 F' U D2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R' L' U2 F2 R2 
36. 7.56 L2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U L' D' B' L2 F2 R D' R U2 
37. 7.63 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 U B2 R' U' R' F' L' D 
38. 7.80 L D' R U L' U2 F' L F2 B U2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 D L2 U' 
39. 7.47 U L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U B U2 L D2 U B' D2 B D R2 
40. 7.26 F2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' U' L F2 U' R2 B D2 
41. 9.15 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 R B' R U' R2 
42. 9.30 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U B' R D' U F L2 D' F2 L 
43. 9.10 B2 U' R2 U2 B R2 F' L F' R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' 
44. 8.12 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L D R' B' F' R' F U L2 B2 
45. 7.64 D2 F D2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 R' U' L U' F2 R2 F D' L' B2 
46. 7.78 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' U' F' U' B' D2 L2 R D' F' 
47. 8.33 B2 U B2 U' B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U' R' U R' B' F' L' F2 D R2 U' 
48. 8.08 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D R F L' R2 F U' B' U2 F2 
49. 7.38 U2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R D2 B2 F' U' F' L' F' L2 D B U2 L 
50. 8.80 F U' R D2 L B' U' F L U' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B 
51. 8.62 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 D' R2 F R' B' R' F U2 F2 D L' R' 
52. 7.36 D' B R B' U L' B2 L2 F' R' U B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' 
53. 8.66 B U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B' D B' F' L R' B L' F' U' L R2 
54. 8.47 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R' F' D2 B U L R D2 F' L2 
55. 7.45 B2 L U2 B' R F' U B U2 R F2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 D2 
56. 9.31 B2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L2 R D F2 L' D' L2 U' B2 F' R' 
57. 9.28 U2 F' B2 D L' B2 L2 F D F2 B2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B' L2 D2 L2 
58. 7.48 F' R2 L' B' R U' D2 R F' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 D 
59. 6.78 U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U F2 R2 U' B L R2 F2 U R' D2 R D U' 
60. 8.08 F' L2 B R2 B2 D2 F L2 B U2 L2 R' D' U L F D2 U R2 D2 F2 
61. 7.59 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 F' L' B' F2 R B2 L2 D' U2 R' 
62. 8.08 R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F R2 D L2 R2 U' B F' 
63. 7.81 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L' F' R D2 R' U2 L2 U2 F D R 
64. 7.72 U2 B L F R U L B2 U R2 F2 L U2 R' L B2 R' D2 F2 
65. 8.03 D B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 R F' D2 F L B D' U2 
66. 9.49 F U2 F2 D' L2 D F' R D L D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F U2 
67. (11.46) B2 F2 U2 L B2 R F2 L' F2 R' B U R B2 U2 B2 U' R' D 
68. 7.94 D2 B' R2 D2 B D2 F R2 D2 B F U' F' U' L' B F U B' R' D' 
69. (10.07) U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 U R2 D' U F' D' L' B D2 R' U' F2 L' D2 R2 
70. 7.39 L' B' L' F2 L U R2 B' R L2 B2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 U2 B L2 
71. 7.03 U' R2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L' U B F L2 B2 L2 R D' U2 
72. 9.73 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 F R2 D2 F' L U L F2 U2 L R2 B' D2 
73. 7.66 F2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R B2 L' U2 F' L2 R' U B' F L2 D' B 
74. 8.28 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L B2 R B D' B' U' F2 D2 B2 L B' F2 
75. 7.59 D F2 U R2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B R' U R2 F L' D U' R' F' 
76. 7.98 B U2 F2 D B L B2 R' U R U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L D2 L' U2 R' 
77. 8.26 B D2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' D' B' U R2 F' L F' R' F 
78. 7.40 B R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 F R B U' L2 D R' U L' D 
79. 6.88 L2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F' L F U2 R2 F' R F' U' F 
80. 7.51 B' R' B' R2 F2 B' U D' F' R D2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R' D2 
81. 7.45 B L2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D' L R2 D' R2 B' R B2 D2 R' 
82. (6.60) D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F L B' F' D L U F' D2 L2 
83. (10.46) F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 U F R2 B L R2 D' B2 L' 
84. 7.19 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L' D2 F2 L' D F2 U' L' B2 D 
85. 7.19 B D2 B2 L' D F L2 D F' R2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L F2 B2 D2 R2 
86. 7.63 F D2 U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F R2 B2 R' D F' R' D2 F U2 B' U' 
87. 8.77 L2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R B U' R F2 L2 U' F' R F' 
88. 7.41 L2 F2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D U R2 F2 L' F L' D' B' D' L2 B2 U' F2 
89. 7.00 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F U' R' F U R B R' B' L 
90. 7.92 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 B' D' U2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U R 
91. 7.93 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U F R U' B2 F' L F L' F D' 
92. 7.90 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F L U B' R F' U2 L2 U L' U2 
93. 6.72 F2 L2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 R F D2 U' B L F L2 R' B2 U 
94. (6.64) B' U2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L F2 D' U' L' U' 
95. 7.94 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 U' B' R2 U2 L U F' L R' B2 U 
96. 8.53 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' F2 D2 U R' B' L2 U L' F2 
97. 8.41 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L B' R2 F L U F U2 R2 U2 
98. 8.77 U2 B U2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R U' L' R' U' L' R' B2 D F' 
99. (6.70) D R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U L U L' D B' U R U L U2 
100. (6.65) L2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B R' U B U B L F2 U' F


----------



## Riley (Mar 20, 2014)

2x2. Keyboard, but still pretty good.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.31
worst time: 5.09

current avg5: 3.03 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 2.15 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 3.27 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 2.59 (σ = 0.54)

current avg100: 3.20 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 3.20 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 3.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 3.19


----------



## Akiro (Mar 21, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Finally sub-8... With Liying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YESSS GJ Bill!! :tu


----------



## Artic (Mar 21, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Finally sub-8... With Liying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this is legit. But it never ends. Now time for sub 8


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 21, 2014)

Artic said:


> Now time for sub 8





cuboy63 said:


> Finally sub-8...


I'm confused


----------



## Artic (Mar 21, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> I'm confused



lol...I meant sub 7 lol


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 21, 2014)

4x4
(50.63), 44.05, (40.54), 45.17, 41.98= 43.73 pb avg 5
46.77 avg 12 pb
50.32 avg 40, hopefully i can finish with sub 50 this time


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 21, 2014)

Holy crap. Good job!


cuboy63 said:


> Finally sub-8... With Liying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 21, 2014)

20.003 lol really. Almost 3 sub-20. Still a good solve for me.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 21, 2014)

First Ao1000 on 2x2x2 with Ortega(expect PB; EG-1)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-21
solves/total: 1000/1000

single
best: 1.545
worst: 19.845

mean of 3
current: 6.100 (σ = 0.48)
best: 5.104 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 5
current: 5.823 (σ = 0.25)
best: 5.594 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 6.746 (σ = 0.90)
best: 5.902 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 50
current: 7.563 (σ = 1.15)
best: 6.948 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 100
current: 7.396 (σ = 1.14)
best: 7.138 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 1000
current: 8.037 (σ = 1.47)
best: 8.037 (σ = 1.47)

Average: 8.037 (σ = 1.47)
Mean: 8.145



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 8.972 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U2 
2. 8.287 U' R' U' F U2 R2 U' F2 R' 
3. 9.808 U' F R F' R F2 R' F2 U' 
4. 7.728 U R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R' F' 
5. 10.836 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F R' F2 R2 U2 
6. 10.207 U R2 U' R F2 U' R F R' U' 
7. 8.415 F2 R2 U F' R2 F U R2 U2 
8. 9.784 R' U2 R' F U F2 U2 F' R2 
9. 12.657 F2 R' F R U2 R U' R F2 
10. 12.629 U' F' R' U' F R U' F2 U2 
11. 8.083 U R2 U F' U R' U2 F R2 
12. 10.189 F2 R2 U' F R F2 U' R' U' 
13. 7.850 U2 R U2 R U F' R F2 U 
14. 8.210 R' U R2 F' U R U2 F U' 
15. 7.937 R' F U2 F U F' R' F' R' 
16. 9.427 U2 R' F R F R2 U' R' U' 
17. 7.669 R F' U' F' U F2 U R U 
18. 8.342 F U' F' U2 R U' F R2 U2 
19. 6.110 R F R2 F R2 F R' U R 
20. 6.800 R2 F U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F 
21. 12.739 R U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F2 R' 
22. 7.283 F' R2 U R' F R' U F' U 
23. 7.923 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' 
24. 8.551 F2 R2 U F U F2 U R' U 
25. 6.994 F2 R U F U F' R2 U F' 
26. 1.545 R' F2 R2 U F2 R' F2 U' R' 
27. 9.749 R' U R2 F' U F R2 U' F2 
28. 5.309 R F U2 F' U R U2 F' U2 
29. 7.229 F' R' F' U' R' U2 F R U' 
30. 9.064 R2 U' R' U R' F2 U2 F' R2 
31. 7.901 F' R2 U' F2 U' F R' U R' 
32. 13.122 U2 F' R' U' R U2 F U' F2 
33. 9.802 R2 F' U2 F' R U2 R2 U' F' 
34. 11.254+ U2 R2 U' R U' F R F R2 
35. 5.577 R2 F U2 F U F2 R' U R' 
36. 8.208 F' U' F2 U2 F' U R U R 
37. 7.625 U' R' F R' F' U F2 R2 U2 R' 
38. 10.903 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 
39. 12.683 U' F U' F U' F U2 R' U' 
40. 10.009 U2 F2 R U' F R2 U R' U' 
41. 7.563 R F' R U2 F R' F R2 F' 
42. 10.525 R2 F2 U F U2 R U R2 U' 
43. 11.315 R' U R F2 R2 U F2 R' U' 
44. 10.888 R U F2 R' U R U' R2 F2 U2 
45. 5.189 U2 R2 U R' U' F U' F U 
46. 10.098 U R U R2 U' F R' F' U2 
47. 8.530 U F2 R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R' 
48. 11.609 F R' U' F2 R U2 R' F U 
49. 9.559 U2 R' F U' F' R2 U F2 R' U2 
50. 8.879 U R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 
51. 8.909 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 F' R' 
52. 9.381 F U' F R2 F U R2 U2 R' U' 
53. 7.665 R2 F R' F2 R F2 U' F R' 
54. 7.861 F R' F R2 F U F' R U' 
55. 4.061 F2 R F2 R F R' U2 F2 U2 
56. 10.996 F U' R' F U2 F' R' F U2 
57. 6.689 F' U2 F' R' F' R F' R U' 
58. 6.902 R2 F2 R F2 U' R' U' R U2 
59. 6.312 R' U F' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 
60. 10.632 F' R F U F2 R' U R2 F' 
61. 9.225 F2 R F R2 F U2 F U F' 
62. 10.529 F2 R2 F R' F2 U F' R' U' 
63. 6.187 U F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' U2 
64. 6.836 F U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
65. 6.915 U2 R2 U F' R F' U2 F U' 
66. 8.171 F U2 F R' F2 U' R F2 U' 
67. 17.551 U2 R2 F R F' R2 F' U' R2 
68. 8.968 U F R' U2 R U R2 U' F2 U' 
69. 7.489 F2 R U' F' U F2 U' F2 R' 
70. 7.743 R U R2 F' U' R2 U2 F U' 
71. 8.352 R U' R F U2 F R' U' R2 U' 
72. 8.739 R' F U2 F U2 R U F R 
73. 10.550 F' U R' F2 U2 R F R2 F' 
74. 10.520 R' U' F U' R F U2 R2 U2 
75. 7.700 R2 U F R2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 
76. 7.532 F2 R' U R2 F U2 R' U' R' 
77. 12.332 R U2 F2 U F' R U2 F2 U' 
78. 6.052 U' F' R U F' U' F' U2 R' 
79. 10.220+ U F R' F U2 F R' F U 
80. 9.423 U' R U' R' U2 R' F2 R U2 
81. 8.240 U' R' U R2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
82. 12.823 R' U' F2 U' F U2 R' U' R 
83. 17.257 R' U2 R' U R F R' F U' 
84. 13.878 U R2 U2 F' R' U F2 U' R' 
85. 14.201 R' F2 R' U' R U' R' F U' 
86. 8.596 U2 R2 U' R2 F U F U2 R2 
87. 7.472 U R F' U2 R U' F' U' R 
88. 8.913 U R U2 R U R2 F R2 U2 
89. 14.511 R2 U' R2 U' R F R2 F' U' 
90. 11.278 F' R U' R F U2 R2 F' U 
91. 7.012 F2 U2 R' U' R F' U2 R2 U2 
92. 10.652 U' R2 U R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U2 
93. 7.645 R F2 R U R2 U R' F' U2 
94. 7.249 U R' U F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' 
95. 9.010 R' U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U 
96. 13.272 F2 R' U' F U' R F R' U' 
97. 10.276 U2 F R U2 F2 R2 F' U R U 
98. 10.099 U' F U F2 U' R U' R2 F 
99. 9.202 U F U R U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
100. 8.916 U2 R' U2 R' U F' U2 R U' 
101. 8.605 U' F U R U2 R2 F' R' U2 
102. 8.421 R2 U' F' R F2 U' F' R' U' 
103. 9.277 R2 F2 U' F U R U' F U' 
104. 9.638 U R2 U' R2 F U' F R U' 
105. 11.874 F R2 U2 F U2 F' R U' F2 
106. 7.101 R' F2 U F U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
107. 9.114 R' U R2 U' R U F2 R' F U 
108. 7.866 R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F' U F' 
109. 6.732 F' U2 R U' F2 R F U2 R 
110. 8.754 R' F' U' F U' R U2 F' U2 
111. 5.751 R F R' F2 U F R' F R2 
112. 8.501 F U F2 R' U R2 F U' R' 
113. 11.678 R2 F' R2 F' U F2 U' F2 U 
114. 8.353 R U2 R2 U' F' R U' F' R' 
115. 8.511 U2 F' R F' R2 F R' U2 R' U' 
116. 7.183 R2 U2 R' F R' F' R F' U 
117. 7.817 U R U' F2 R F2 U' F' R' 
118. 6.627 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' F U R' 
119. 11.184 U' F' U R F2 U2 R' F R' 
120. 6.000 F' U' F2 R2 U' F R' U F2 U 
121. 7.852 R' U' F' U2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
122. 9.950 U F U' R' F U2 F U R2 
123. 9.288 U2 F2 U' R F R2 U' F' U' 
124. 9.599 U' R U2 R F2 R' F R U 
125. 7.200 F' R2 U R2 F' U2 F' U F' 
126. 7.221 F' R2 U2 R' F R' F U R' 
127. 10.350 R U' F' R F2 U2 R' U' F' U 
128. 9.267 U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U' R U2 R2 
129. 6.981 F' U' R2 F U F R' U' R U' 
130. 7.534+ R F2 U' R U' R2 U2 F2 R' 
131. 17.933 F' R F' U F' U F' U R2 
132. 6.883 U R' U R' U R2 U R' U 
133. 8.417 R2 U' F R' U2 F R' F2 U' 
134. 7.499 F' R' F R' U2 R U' R2 F 
135. 7.936 F U R' F2 R' U2 F U2 F 
136. 10.550 R F2 U2 F U F' U R2 U' 
137. 8.036 U2 R U2 F' U' F2 R U' R' U' 
138. 4.583 U' F R2 U' F' R' F2 R' U' 
139. 8.519 F' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
140. 9.729 F' R U2 F2 R' F R' U' R' 
141. 9.282 U' F' R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' 
142. 12.399 F' R' F R' F' U R2 F' U2 
143. 9.900 F' R2 U R2 U' F R' F' U 
144. 9.321 F2 U2 R2 F' U F' U2 F' R2 U2 
145. 4.624+ U2 R' U R U' R U' R' U' 
146. 9.766 U R' F R F' U2 F' U' R 
147. 10.451 F2 U F' U R' U2 R' F R' 
148. 7.664 R F2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 
149. 8.965 R' U' F U' R2 F R U F 
150. 7.436 U F2 U R' U R2 F2 U R U 
151. 8.187 R2 U' F2 U' R F' U R' F2 
152. 11.384 R' U' R2 F R2 U2 R' F' R2 
153. 6.399 U R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U 
154. 9.182 R U2 F' U2 R' U R F U2 
155. 7.350 R F R2 U' F' U R2 F' R2 U' 
156. 6.550 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' 
157. 10.538 F R U' F2 U' R F U R2 U' 
158. 7.434 U2 R' F2 U' F2 U' R U' R2 
159. 8.263 R F2 U2 R U F2 U2 R U' 
160. 11.125 U' R U F2 R' F' R2 F' R 
161. 6.787 U2 R U' F2 U' F U F2 R2 U' 
162. 10.648 F2 U' R2 F' R2 F' R U' R' 
163. 5.234 R2 U F' U2 F' U' R U' R' U 
164. 6.620 R' F R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' 
165. 8.269 F2 U' F' U F' R F' U' F2 
166. 7.337 U R2 F2 U F' U' F2 U R2 U2 
167. 9.347 R2 F' R F' R U R F U' 
168. 13.150 F U2 R' F' U R2 U R U 
169. 10.782 U' R2 F2 R F2 R U' R' U2 
170. 5.840 U2 R' U' F U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 
171. 10.033 F2 U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' F' U' 
172. 7.682 R2 U R2 F R F2 U' R2 U2 
173. 8.097 U2 R2 F' U2 R F U' F U 
174. 7.587 U F' U F U' F2 R F U 
175. 9.819 U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F U2 F2 U' 
176. 11.401 U R' U' F' U F U2 R' U2 
177. 8.533 F R2 U F R' F R' F2 R' 
178. 9.095 R F U F2 U2 R2 U' R U' 
179. 8.503 F' R' U F2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 
180. 10.652 F' R2 U2 R F2 U' R U R2 U' 
181. 11.516 U' R2 F U2 F R U2 R' F 
182. 7.930 F2 R U F R' F2 R' U2 R U2 
183. 15.927 R2 U' R F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 
184. 7.633 R U R' F U2 R' F R U' R' 
185. 12.626+ R F U2 F R U2 R F' R 
186. 8.045 U' R' U R2 U F U' R F' 
187. 7.551 U R' U F2 U' F2 R F' R' U2 
188. 8.466 F2 R2 F R2 U F U F2 U 
189. 9.333+ R' F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U' F' 
190. 7.929 F2 U R' U2 F2 R F R2 U' 
191. 6.930 R' F2 U F' U2 R U' R' U' 
192. 11.264 U F2 U' F U F' R F' R 
193. 6.830 U F' R' F' U R U R2 U 
194. 7.717 U2 R' F2 U' F' U F' R U2 
195. 10.684 R U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U' R' 
196. 6.697 R' U' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
197. 7.934 U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F U F' 
198. 8.001 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 R 
199. 8.183 F U2 R F2 R' U' R2 F2 U 
200. 12.384 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 
201. 9.218 F R2 F R U2 R' U R U2 
202. 8.770 U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F U' B R' D2 L2 F' L' F2 D' 
203. 8.367 D2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 L D2 L' F2 U' L' B' D' F' D B F2 D' U2 
204. 9.297 B D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 B' L2 U2 F R' D B F 
205. 13.667 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B L2 F2 L' D L D' U2 R2 F2 
206. 8.816 L R2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 F2 L' B R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R D 
207. 9.884 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L R B2 D U2 L' U L' F' R2 
208. 5.979 L2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F D2 R B' F R' F L F U' B2 U' 
209. 6.934 F' D L2 F' B' L' U2 R2 B' D' B2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 L F2 L2 U2 D2 
210. 7.469 D2 U2 B D2 L2 F R2 B R2 U' R B D2 L' R' U2 L2 U 
211. 8.421 B U' F2 D F2 R' D' B L' F L' U2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 L' 
212. 11.000+ F D2 B U D B2 R' D2 B R2 L U2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 L' 
213. 13.566 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U R' U' F' D' U2 R U2 B2 F' R' 
214. 7.716 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B' F R2 B' D2 R2 U L F' U L F' L2 D' R' F2 
215. 9.877 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 R F R B2 D U2 F' L U B2 
216. 9.522 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R F2 R' D' F D2 L' D' B' U L B2 D' 
217. 8.236 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R B' U' F' L2 R2 
218. 15.085 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U R2 U F R2 U F2 L R' B' U' F' U2 
219. 11.201+ U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R' B2 F2 U' F R D2 U L U 
220. 4.668 U2 L2 F R2 B' L2 B' L2 F' D2 R' B L D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F' 
221. 8.555 F D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' D' F D B' F2 R2 U' F 
222. 9.215 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 D' U' R' D' B2 L2 B L D' R' 
223. 6.366 B U2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 U' R2 B' F L' U2 R' B' 
224. 6.473 D B L2 U L F U B R' U' B R2 F2 R2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 
225. 9.065 F U' F2 D' L B U R B2 R' U2 F U2 F U2 R2 F U2 F' D2 
226. 2.597 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F' D R2 U' L B R D' R D2 R' 
227. 7.286 D2 U2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B U2 F L2 D' U' F' L2 U' R' B U2 L2 R' 
228. 11.864 U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L U2 R U L' U' B2 D2 F' D U F' 
229. 10.698 F' U2 B U2 R2 F2 L' B' D' F L2 D2 B' U2 F' B' R2 B L2 
230. 9.033 U' D2 R' D B' L B2 L U B2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F B2 U2 L2 
231. 4.782 U2 L2 R B2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 D' U B U' R' U2 F L D2 L' 
232. 18.128 D2 R F2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 U' B L D U2 F' L U' L' U' 
233. 6.547 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 B2 U' B L2 U2 F' R' U R2 U 
234. 13.916 R2 U' F B D L' U F2 L D F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D 
235. 9.581 B' R2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D R' B R2 B R2 D F' R' 
236. 2.457 F2 U F' U' R U2 F' U2 R' 
237. 6.647 R' F' U' R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
238. 7.755 F' U' F2 R U2 R U R2 F' 
239. 8.849 R2 F' R U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 
240. 8.177 R' F U' F' R F' U2 R' U 
241. 7.334 R' F2 U' R F R2 U' F' U 
242. 9.204 U' R U2 F R' F2 U F2 R2 
243. 6.940 R U2 R F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 
244. 12.285 U R U2 F R2 U' R2 U2 R' 
245. 8.334 R2 U' R F U2 R' U' F2 R 
246. 9.843 F' R' F U2 R' U' R F2 R' 
247. 17.165 F U F' U R' F U' F2 U2 
248. 4.614 U' F' U' R F2 U' F2 U F2 
249. 8.707 U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U F' R' 
250. 8.063 F' R' F2 R2 F' R U R' U2 
251. 2.626 U F' R' F U' R' F2 R U' 
252. 7.698 R F2 R' F R' U2 F R2 F' 
253. 6.500 F2 R F2 R' F' U F U' F 
254. 10.733 U2 R U2 F2 U F2 R U' F2 
255. 7.863 F U R' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 
256. 5.444 R U R' F' R' U' R U2 F' 
257. 5.566 F2 R' F R2 F R2 F' U F' U' 
258. 7.453 F U2 R F' R F' R' U' R2 
259. 6.534 U2 R F U' R2 U R U' R U' 
260. 4.005 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R' F' R' U2 
261. 4.947 F2 R' U2 R' F U R' U' R2 U' 
262. 9.387 U2 F2 R F' U R' U F' U' 
263. 8.749 F R' U2 R' F U F' R2 U2 
264. 13.071 F R U R F' U F' U2 R' 
265. 10.510 U2 R F2 R' U2 F R' F' U2 
266. 10.086 F U2 R' F' U R2 F' R' U' 
267. 4.107 U2 R' F' R2 U R U' R F' 
268. 11.055 F2 U F' R F2 R F' R F2 
269. 7.431 R2 U F U' R U' R U2 F' 
270. 10.530 U2 F' R2 U2 F U' F2 R' U' 
271. 8.600 U' F U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U' 
272. 8.478 R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' 
273. 8.985 U R2 U2 F R' U' F' R2 F' 
274. 9.618 R U R' F' U R' F2 U R' 
275. 9.166 F' U' R F U R' F U' R' U2 
276. 14.546 R' U R' U2 F U2 R' F R' 
277. 4.580 R' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' F' 
278. 4.267 F R' F2 R F2 R' F R' F' U' 
279. 11.288 F2 R F R' F R2 F R2 F' 
280. 11.400 R' U' R F2 U R' U2 R' U2 
281. 9.001 F2 R F' U F2 U R' F' R' 
282. 9.100 U F R U' F R' F2 R U' 
283. 9.617 F U R U R2 U F' U R' U' 
284. 7.202 U R U R' U R U2 F' U2 
285. 7.633 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F U' F2 R 
286. 7.043 F' U2 F2 R F' U R F2 U' 
287. 10.465 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U' 
288. 10.715 R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U 
289. 6.601 R F R F' U R2 U R' U2 
290. 5.850 U' F' R F R' F2 R2 F' U' 
291. 8.303 R U' R U2 F' R2 F' U R2 
292. 9.733 U R F R2 F R' U2 F U' 
293. 7.317 R F U2 F U' R2 U' R U 
294. 7.557 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F' U 
295. 6.566 U2 F R U' F U R2 F2 U2 
296. 10.186 R2 F R F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' 
297. 5.496 F2 U2 F' U F R' U2 F2 U' 
298. 6.878 F U2 F' R F' U F2 R' U 
299. 7.373 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F 
300. 7.786 U2 F' R' U2 R U2 F' U' R 
301. 7.199 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R F R2 U' 
302. 8.738 F' R2 F' U' R2 F U R2 U 
303. 8.134 U2 R' F R U2 F2 U' F U 
304. 9.633 U' R F2 U2 R U' R F2 R U' 
305. 7.768 U2 F U' F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
306. 9.131 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' 
307. 9.134 U F' R' U2 R F' R U' R 
308. 8.584 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 F R' U' 
309. 7.684 R' U2 F' R U2 R' U R F' U' 
310. 11.018 R U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' 
311. 8.199 R2 U R F' U R2 F2 U R' 
312. 4.760 U' F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 
313. 6.416 U' R2 U' R2 F R' F2 U F2 U 
314. 9.371 U' F' U F2 R2 F' U' R2 F U' 
315. 7.217 U F' U R U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
316. 8.603 U F2 U R' F2 U F U2 R 
317. 7.803 F R' F R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 
318. 5.151 U R2 F' R U' F' U F2 R' 
319. 13.379 F' R F' U2 R F U R' U2 
320. 11.135 R2 U' R F2 U' F2 U R2 U' 
321. 4.501 U' R' F R2 F' R' U2 R U2 
322. 10.667 U2 R U R F U2 R' F' U' 
323. 9.516 F2 U F' U F2 R' F' R2 U 
324. 8.519 R2 F' U2 F' U' R U' R' U' 
325. 6.066 F2 U' F R F R' F U F2 
326. 11.732 R' F R' F2 U R2 F2 R' F' 
327. 8.133 U2 F' R' F' R2 U F' R2 U' 
328. 14.253 U R' U F R2 U' R' F R' 
329. 4.018 F2 R2 F2 R F' R F2 R U' 
330. 6.587 F' R' U2 R' U F U2 R U' 
331. 10.757 R F R' F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 
332. 19.845 U F R' U' R2 F U' F2 U2 
333. 8.552 R' F' R' U' R2 F' U' R' U 
334. 6.736 R F2 U R' U' R' F U2 R 
335. 8.517 U2 F' R2 F U F2 R F' R 
336. 12.887 F R2 U F' R2 F' R' F R' 
337. 8.343 R' U R F' U2 R U' R' F' U' 
338. 9.486 U R F' R2 U R F2 U' F 
339. 10.567+ F' U R2 U' F U' F R U' 
340. 6.395 R F' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U 
341. 7.765 U F U' R' U F' R2 F' R2 U' 
342. 9.164 F' R2 F2 U R' U R' F' U 
343. 11.774 F U' R U R' U' F' R2 U 
344. 8.917 F2 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' 
345. 7.233 F' U' R' F' R2 U F U R2 
346. 7.828 F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 
347. 14.567 R' U' R' F2 U R U' R' U2 
348. 13.779 U2 F U' F U' R2 U2 F U2 
349. 9.781 U2 R' F R2 U F' U R U2 
350. 8.333 R' U2 F' R2 F2 U F' R' U 
351. 7.800 U' F2 U F R2 F' R2 F' R' 
352. 9.899 F U F R' F U2 R2 F' U 
353. 6.560 R2 U' R F' R U2 R' U2 R2 
354. 11.598 F' R U' R U R' U2 R' F' U' 
355. 8.412 F R2 U2 F' U' F R2 F' R U 
356. 15.037 U' R' F R2 U' F U' F U' 
357. 9.536 R F2 U F R2 U2 F' U2 F U' 
358. 10.050 R F R2 U' R F' R F R 
359. 16.069 F R' U2 R U' R2 U F U' 
360. 10.799 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R' U' 
361. 2.886 F U R2 F U R U2 F U2 
362. 7.636 F2 R2 F R2 F R' F R' U 
363. 8.949 U2 F' R U' R' F2 R2 F' R U' 
364. 9.979 F' U2 R' U F R2 U2 F R 
365. 6.617 U2 F R2 F' U F2 R U' R' 
366. 9.284 U' F' R2 U' F2 U' R F2 U2 
367. 6.665 U' F2 U' F U2 F R' F2 U 
368. 9.374 U2 F' U' R' U2 F U R2 U 
369. 9.720 F U' F R' U2 F' U R F' U' 
370. 6.782 R U R' U F U R2 F2 U' 
371. 8.200 F U F2 U F R2 U' F U2 
372. 13.363 F2 U F2 U' R2 U F' R U' 
373. 5.600 R2 F' U F' U' F2 R2 F' R 
374. 5.655 R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
375. 10.864 F R2 U' R U' R' U F' U2 
376. 11.157 U' F' R F R F2 U' F2 R2 
377. 9.115 U F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F U 
378. 7.259 U F' U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 
379. 8.517 R U' F R' F2 U R' F2 R2 
380. 9.252 F' U2 F U' F R2 U2 F' U' 
381. 7.097 F' U' F2 R F' U F2 R2 U' 
382. 8.085 F' R' F R' U2 R' F2 R U' R2 
383. 6.635 F' U' F R' U2 R U F2 R2 
384. 7.506 R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F 
385. 6.885 F R2 F' U' R2 U' R F2 U 
386. 9.366+ R U F2 U R2 F' R F' R' U' 
387. 13.137 U R2 U R F2 U' F U' F2 
388. 8.573 F' R F' U2 R U' R F U 
389. 8.566 U2 R U' F U' F' U F2 R' 
390. 7.082 F2 U2 R' F U' F2 U' R2 F U2 
391. 12.622 F U2 R2 U F' R U' F' U 
392. 8.000 U' R U' F2 R U2 R U2 R2 
393. 7.534 R2 F' R F' R U F2 U2 R' 
394. 8.782 U R U2 R U R' F2 R F 
395. 7.503 U2 F2 R U' F2 U' F U' R' 
396. 8.334 U' F2 R' U2 R U' F' U R2 U2 
397. 8.151 F' R F2 U' R2 F2 U R U' 
398. 9.462 F' R' F U2 F R' U R' U 
399. 8.289 U' F' U R F' U R' U' R2 
400. 8.053 F U' R' F R' F U' F' U 
401. 7.405 U' R' U2 R F2 U' F R' F' U' 
402. 11.318 U' F2 U F' R' F2 R' U' R' 
403. 13.174 R2 F2 R U2 F' U2 F R2 F 
404. 9.085 R' F' R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R 
405. 5.632 U' R2 F U' R' U' R F2 R2 
406. 8.896 R2 F2 R2 U F R F' R U' 
407. 4.267 R U F' U F' R' U2 R U2 
408. 8.666 F' R' F R' F' R F2 R2 U2 
409. 11.417 U' F2 U2 F' R F2 U R' U' 
410. 9.125 F U F' U' R U' R U2 R U' 
411. 6.182 R F2 R F2 R' F2 U R2 U' 
412. 8.636 R U2 F2 U R2 F R U' R' 
413. 10.285 F' R' U2 F U' F U' R F' 
414. 7.118 R' U' R' U' F2 U R2 U F' U' 
415. 7.441 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U 
416. 10.030 F' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U 
417. 8.348 F' U2 F' U F' R2 U' R2 U' 
418. 9.497 F' R U R2 U2 F' R' U2 R 
419. 8.439 F' U F' R F2 U' R U R' U' 
420. 7.606 F' R F' U F2 U F' R F 
421. 8.584 U F U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 
422. 9.085 R2 U F' U' F' U R2 F' R U' 
423. 8.468+ R' F' U R' F2 U2 R U' F' 
424. 7.519 R' U F2 R2 U2 R' F' U R U' 
425. 7.630+ F2 U F2 U R U' R F R2 U' 
426. 8.330 F2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 F' U2 
427. 7.603 U R' F2 U F R2 U F' U' 
428. 7.317 R U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 R' 
429. 10.620 U F R' U R' F U F' U 
430. 8.018 R' F' U' F' R2 U2 F' R F2 U' 
431. 7.655 F R2 F' U R' U2 F R2 U' 
432. 7.864 U F2 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 
433. 7.914 U R F2 R' F' U2 F' R U2 
434. 7.270 U2 R F2 R F2 R2 U' R' U 
435. 7.294 U R U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U 
436. 9.434 U2 R U' F U' F R F' U 
437. 5.347 R2 U' F' R F2 R U' F2 U2 
438. 7.600 R' F U R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
439. 7.262 U' R U' F2 R' F U F U' 
440. 11.583 U F2 U' F2 R2 U F U2 R 
441. 9.329 U F2 U2 R F' R2 U F2 U' 
442. 8.015 U2 R U F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
443. 7.287 F2 R' U' F R' U F U' R2 
444. 7.474 F R2 U2 R U R2 U F2 R' 
445. 7.367 U2 F R F' U2 F U' F U' 
446. 10.429+ F' U2 F U R2 U' F R2 U2 
447. 7.302 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 
448. 7.645 F R U' F2 U' F' U2 F U' R2 
449. 7.516 F' U2 F' U F R U2 F' U' 
450. 10.101 R F' U R U2 F2 R U' R 
451. 7.382 R2 F' U R F2 U2 R2 F' U' 
452. 3.136 R' F2 R F U R F' R' U' 
453. 6.698 R2 U F2 R' U' F2 U' F R2 
454. 9.092 R' U2 F R' F' R U R2 U 
455. 7.383 U R2 F2 U' F R2 F R' U' 
456. 7.999 F2 U F' U2 R2 F U2 F2 R' 
457. 6.704 U2 R U F2 U F' U2 F R' U' 
458. 7.833 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 
459. 8.852 R' F U2 F R2 F U' F R' U2 
460. 10.419 F' U' F U' F2 U F' R U 
461. 9.148 F R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R U2 
462. 7.690 R2 U2 F' U' F R' F R U' 
463. 7.510 R' U F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F' U' 
464. 7.581 U' F2 U F2 R' F U F U 
465. 16.802 R U2 F R' U F' R U2 R U' 
466. 8.690 R U2 R' U F U' F R' U 
467. 4.914 F2 R2 U' R F R' U F2 U2 
468. 9.966 R2 U2 R U R' F U' F R2 
469. 6.417 F' R F' U2 F U2 F' U R 
470. 8.662+ F U' R U2 R F' R' F' U2 
471. 8.486 F R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 
472. 6.622 F U2 F2 U2 R U' F R2 U2 
473. 10.056 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U2 
474. 8.965 R' F' R U2 R F' R' F2 R' U 
475. 8.771 U2 F' U R F2 R2 F2 R' U' 
476. 8.219 U R' F R U' R2 F U' R' 
477. 7.351 R F' U R' F U2 F R2 F 
478. 6.482 U F' U' R2 F2 U F U' F 
479. 8.350 U' R U' R F' R2 F R F' 
480. 9.389 R2 F' U2 R F2 R U' R' U' 
481. 8.479 R' U2 R2 F' R' U' R' U F 
482. 18.731 U2 F' R2 U R U F2 U F' 
483. 9.716 R U F2 U F R F2 U R2 
484. 7.816 R U R2 U F' R U F' U2 
485. 12.506 U R' F' R F2 R' U F U2 
486. 7.297 U F' R2 F U' R2 U2 F U2 
487. 7.039 U R' U F2 R2 U' R' F' U2 
488. 6.317 U' R2 U' F2 R F U' R2 U2 
489. 8.474 F2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 
490. 9.116 U' R2 U R' U F' R' F' R U' 
491. 5.920 R2 U' R2 F R' U' R2 U2 R' 
492. 7.866 F2 R U2 R' F U' R F R2 
493. 8.563 U' R U' F' U R U' F2 U' 
494. 7.900 R2 U' F R U' R U' F2 R' U' 
495. 4.630 R2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' F2 R' 
496. 4.213 R' F R F2 U' F2 U R' U 
497. 8.013 R F' U' F U' R U2 F2 U2 
498. 10.144 R U2 R' U2 F U' R U R U' 
499. 6.781 R F U' R2 F2 U' F' U F' 
500. 12.180 F2 R F' R U' R U2 F2 U2 
501. 7.772 R' F' R2 U F U F' U R U2 
502. 8.448 U F' R F' U R' F2 U2 F' 
503. 5.279 R2 F U' F R' F R2 F U2 
504. 10.076 F2 R' U' F R U R' U2 F2 
505. 6.535 U2 R' U' R U R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
506. 6.166 U2 R2 U R' F R' F' R U2 
507. 7.647 F2 U F U2 R2 F' R F U' 
508. 7.814 U2 F2 R2 F R F U F' U' 
509. 8.266 F' R U F2 U' R2 F U2 F 
510. 6.007 F2 R' F2 U R2 U' F' U F2 
511. 7.432 U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 F R2 F' 
512. 7.463 F' U2 R' F R2 F R F' R 
513. 6.193 U' R F' U' R F2 U' R' U' 
514. 5.982 U2 R' F' U' F' R2 F' R U' 
515. 9.053 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U R' U2 R2 
516. 10.685 U' F R U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' 
517. 9.527 R' F' U F' U' R U' F U2 
518. 5.812 R' U F' R2 F' R2 U R F2 U' 
519. 6.675 U2 R' F2 U2 R U2 F U' R2 
520. 6.712 R2 F' U R2 F' U F2 R' F2 
521. 7.721 U' F2 U R' F' U2 R F2 R U2 
522. 8.853 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U2 R' F' U' 
523. 7.966 U F2 U F' U' F R' F' U' 
524. 8.571 R F U2 R' F' U2 F2 R U2 
525. 6.833 U F' R' F' U R' U' R2 U 
526. 8.925 F' U2 R F' R' F' U F' R2 U2 
527. 7.395 U F U' R U2 F U R' U' 
528. 7.194 F U R' U2 F U2 F' R2 F' U' 
529. 7.426 F2 R2 U2 R F' U2 F U2 R U' 
530. 11.192 F' R' U F' U F U' R2 F 
531. 8.310 F U2 F' U F2 R' F' R F' 
532. 7.040 F' U R F' U2 F' U' F R2 
533. 9.522 U2 R F2 R U F' U2 R U2 
534. 6.997 R F2 R U2 R' F2 R' F U' 
535. 6.256 U2 R F U R2 F2 R' F2 U2 
536. 6.057 F' U2 F2 U' F U2 R2 F R' 
537. 10.645 F2 U F' R' U R' U R2 U 
538. 7.730 F R F' U2 R U' F' U R' U' 
539. 9.205 R' U F2 U' R F U2 R2 F' U' 
540. 8.674 R2 F2 R U F U F R2 U 
541. 6.084 U2 R F' U2 R' U' R' F R' 
542. 8.125 R U' F' U R2 F2 R' U F U2 
543. 6.000 R F2 U' R' U R' F' U R' 
544. 8.068 F2 R' U2 F R2 F' R U' R' 
545. 12.311 R F R2 F2 U R2 U' R' U' 
546. 5.109 U2 R2 U R F' R F' R U2 
547. 7.768 U2 F U F U' R' U F' U' 
548. 7.394 U2 F R2 F R U2 F' U2 F U' 
549. 4.872 F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U' F' U' 
550. 11.325 F' U R' U F2 R' F' U R' 
551. 11.861 U F R F' R' F R' F2 U 
552. 7.950 R F2 R2 F' U2 R' U R2 U 
553. 8.762 U R2 F2 U F U2 R2 F' U 
554. 8.712 R' F' U R F' R U2 F' R' 
555. 7.145 U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U 
556. 8.967 F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R F U' 
557. 8.230 U2 F2 R' U R2 F U' F' U' 
558. 7.575 R F2 R' F U2 R2 U' F2 U2 
559. 7.640 U2 F R F U F' U R2 U2 
560. 5.046 R U2 F' U' R2 F U F2 U2 
561. 9.368 F' R F' U F' R F U2 R2 
562. 10.185 F2 R2 F U' R2 F R U2 R 
563. 7.962 U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 R F' U2 
564. 5.613 U F2 U' R2 U' R U' F' R U' 
565. 9.625 F' U2 F R F2 U' R U2 R' 
566. 10.000 F U2 F2 R U' R U' R2 U' 
567. 9.305 R F U' R F2 R U F' U 
568. 5.363 U F U' F' R U' F R2 F 
569. 8.818 R U' F R2 F U' R F2 R' 
570. 6.917 F' R F' R F U' R U2 R' 
571. 6.057 U R2 U R2 F R U2 R2 U2 
572. 7.244 U' R2 U R' F R' U R2 U' 
573. 7.421 F2 U F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U' 
574. 5.326 R' F2 U2 R U R2 U F R 
575. 7.061 F R' U R2 F' R2 F' U F' 
576. 6.765 F U2 F R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 
577. 6.506 R F' R F R' U2 R U2 R2 
578. 7.134 R F' U' R U' R F' R' U2 
579. 4.628 R' U' R U' R F2 U' F2 U2 
580. 6.641 F U2 F R' U F R2 U' R U 
581. 7.143 U R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 F' U' 
582. 6.829 U' R2 U F' R' U R2 U2 F2 
583. 4.474 R2 F R2 F U2 F' R U2 R U' 
584. 7.899 R2 U' R' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' 
585. 6.859 U' F R2 F' R U' R' U R2 
586. 8.523 F2 R2 U F R2 U2 F' R U' 
587. 9.364 U' R2 F U' R U2 F2 U' F2 U 
588. 7.144 U R F2 R U' R F2 U F' U 
589. 11.158 U F2 R F' R F U2 F R2 
590. 5.514 R U' R' F R' F' R F' U' 
591. 7.935 U' R2 U' F R U2 F R U' 
592. 7.453 U' R' U F' R' U2 R F2 U2 
593. 6.760 U' R F' R2 F' R2 U F' U' R 
594. 10.406 F2 U R U2 R' U2 R U' F' 
595. 8.830 R2 F' R2 U2 F U F R' U 
596. 8.598 U2 R F R' F2 U' F2 U2 R' 
597. 9.282 U R' F2 R' U R' F U' R' 
598. 4.179 U2 F R' F2 R' F U' F' U 
599. 7.227 U2 R2 U F' U R F2 U2 R' 
600. 7.388 R F R F U2 F R' F2 U 
601. 8.923 U2 R' U F2 U R' F U2 R U 
602. 7.856 R' U' R U' F R2 U' F U' 
603. 7.690 R F' U' R2 F R2 U2 F' U 
604. 6.487 F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 U' F U' 
605. 6.160 F2 R2 U F U R2 U' R' U' 
606. 9.262 R F' R' U2 R' U' R F2 R' 
607. 8.672 F' U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U F 
608. 9.944 F U' F U2 F U2 F U' R2 
609. 9.245 F2 R F' R' F2 U F U2 R2 
610. 7.284 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U' R' 
611. 8.059 U2 R U R F' R' F2 R' U2 
612. 8.654 U' F2 R' U2 R U' F' U R U' 
613. 9.061 R' U' R U' F U2 R' U R' 
614. 7.482 U' R' U2 R' F2 R U F R2 
615. 8.756 R2 U F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F U' 
616. 7.844 F' R2 F R U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
617. 9.832 R' F' R U' R2 F R' F2 U' 
618. 6.403 R' F2 U2 R F' U' F U' F2 U' 
619. 8.460 F U R2 U' R' U2 F U' F' 
620. 6.692 F R' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R2 U' 
621. 4.312 R' F' R F2 U' R' F2 R U2 
622. 5.824 R2 U' F R U' F' R2 U2 F' 
623. 8.758 R F2 U2 R U R U2 F' R2 
624. 5.737 R U' R2 U' R F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
625. 5.642 U F R U2 F' U F' R' U' 
626. 7.592 U2 R' F U2 R2 F' R F' U 
627. 6.072 R' U R U' F R2 U2 F' R' 
628. 7.018 F R U2 R' U' F U' R2 U2 
629. 3.969 F R' U2 F U' F' R F' U 
630. 6.625 U' F R2 F R' U' R' U R' U' 
631. 9.427 R' U F R2 U2 F2 U' F' U' 
632. 9.635 R2 U R2 U' F R' F R2 U 
633. 6.032 F' U F' R' U F' R2 F' R' 
634. 7.377 F' R2 F R' F U' R' U' R 
635. 6.353 R' U2 F R U2 F U2 R' U' 
636. 7.104 U2 F' R2 F' U R' U R U 
637. 7.841 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' R U' 
638. 8.452 U F2 R' F2 R U' F R U' 
639. 7.220 R U F U2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 
640. 9.421 R2 U' R2 U F U' R U R' 
641. 8.129 R' U2 F U F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
642. 11.359+ F' U' F2 U F' U' R2 U' R' 
643. 9.968 R U' F U' R2 U R2 F' U' 
644. 9.337 R2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F R F' U' 
645. 12.591 U' F U' F2 U2 R U2 R F2 
646. 8.601 R2 F R F U' F2 R F' R2 
647. 7.800 R' F2 R F2 U R' U2 F2 U' 
648. 4.334 U' F R' U F U2 F' R' U2 
649. 7.596 U' R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' 
650. 5.110 F R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R U 
651. 5.994 F U2 R' U F R U2 F2 R2 
652. 9.984 F2 U' F U' R2 F R2 U' F' U2 
653. 5.758 U' R2 F U R2 U2 R' U' F U2 
654. 8.508 F2 R F U' R U2 R F2 U 
655. 5.202 R U' R' F R U F' R' U' 
656. 7.695 U' F' U F2 U' R2 F U F 
657. 8.073 R2 F2 R U' F2 R2 F' R F 
658. 6.349 F2 U2 R' U F2 U2 R U' F' 
659. 9.482 U' F U' F2 U F R2 F U' 
660. 4.133 U2 F' U F' R U2 R' F U2 
661. 6.491 R2 F2 R F U2 F R U' R2 U' 
662. 9.981 R U2 R2 U' R F U R2 U' 
663. 8.056 F' U R' F' U2 R U2 F' U' 
664. 4.610 F R U F U2 R' U' R2 U 
665. 7.219 F2 R U2 F U F' R2 U2 R' 
666. 6.860 F' R2 F R U' R2 U R U' 
667. 8.306 F' R U R2 F' U F2 R' U2 
668. 6.852 F2 U' F2 U F R2 F U2 F' 
669. 6.154 F U R' F' R F2 R' F R' 
670. 6.507 U' R' F U F' U2 F U' R 
671. 6.496 R U' F R' F' U' R U2 R2 U' 
672. 7.922 R U' F R' U2 F U2 F' R' U' 
673. 11.449 U F' U' R' F2 U F' R' U' 
674. 7.788 F U F' U F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
675. 6.507 F' U2 F R2 U F2 R' F2 U' 
676. 10.739 R2 F2 R F U' R F2 U2 R2 
677. 8.379 R U R' U R2 U' R F2 U2 
678. 8.177 F R U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
679. 7.985 F R F' R2 F U2 F' R' F2 
680. 6.412 U F2 U F2 U R' F' U2 R' 
681. 6.301 R' F2 U F2 U F2 U R' F 
682. 9.102 R F2 R' U F U' R2 U' R' 
683. 8.507 U R' F U' F R' F2 U R' U' 
684. 7.210 F2 R F2 U' F' R' F' U R2 
685. 6.182 R' U' F R' F U2 F R' F U2 
686. 9.322 R U F R2 U' R' U2 R U 
687. 7.359 R2 F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R U' 
688. 5.315 U2 R F' U2 F' R' F' R U2 
689. 4.861 R F2 U F2 U F' U R2 U' 
690. 6.218 U2 R F R' F R' U2 R F' R' 
691. 8.982 U' F2 U' R F' R U R' U' 
692. 7.415 U' F2 R2 F R F U' F2 R F' 
693. 8.421 F R U F' U F' R2 U2 R' U 
694. 7.461 U R F U2 R' F R2 F' U' 
695. 10.019 U F U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 
696. 5.209 F R F2 R F2 U2 R F' U2 
697. 3.934 U F2 R2 F' R' U F U F' 
698. 8.234 R F' U R' U R' F R U' 
699. 6.452 R2 U R2 U R2 F' R F R 
700. 8.649 F' R2 U' R' U F2 U F' U' 
701. 6.053 U2 F' U R F2 R' F U' R2 U2 
702. 10.741 F2 R U' F U F2 U R' U 
703. 7.238 F U R F R2 U' F U' R' 
704. 11.158 F' R' F U2 F R' U2 F' U' 
705. 8.178 R2 F U' F2 R' U2 R F' U' 
706. 8.247 U' R2 U F R2 F2 U2 F' R' 
707. 7.645 F2 U' F R U' F2 R2 U' R2 
708. 10.642 R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U F R 
709. 7.570 R F2 R F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 
710. 8.360 R' F' R F2 R' U R2 F' R2 
711. 9.002 F U2 R U R F2 U' R' F2 U 
712. 5.544 F2 U F U2 F R' F2 U R 
713. 8.274 F U2 R' U' F' R U F' U2 
714. 6.259 F R U F2 R F' R2 F' R2 
715. 8.376 U' R2 F2 R U R' F U' R' 
716. 8.526 R2 F' U' R F2 U2 R F' U' 
717. 7.280 R U R' F U' F U2 F R 
718. 7.407 R F2 U' F R2 F2 R' F' U2 
719. 8.965 F U R2 U2 F' U' F2 R F 
720. 6.266 R U R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
721. 5.954 R2 U2 F' R F' U2 R F U2 
722. 7.834 R' F' R F2 R' U2 F' U R' 
723. 6.439 R2 F' U' F2 U R' U' R U' 
724. 5.533 U' R U2 R2 U' F' U R' U2 
725. 6.939 U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 F2 U F' 
726. 6.347 R2 U2 F U R2 U F2 R' F' 
727. 8.067 U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' 
728. 6.674 U2 R2 F R' U2 R' F U2 F' U' 
729. 7.260 F' U F R F' R2 U' R F' 
730. 5.762 F U F' R' U2 R2 F R2 U 
731. 10.786 F' U' R2 U' R F2 U' R2 U2 
732. 5.902 U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R' U F' 
733. 8.320 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R U' 
734. 5.427 R' U' F' R' U2 F U' F R' U' 
735. 7.465 U' F' R F' U R' U F U2 
736. 5.835 U F2 U R2 F R' F2 R' U2 
737. 6.801 U F2 R U' R2 U' F U2 R' 
738. 9.160 R' U' F R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' 
739. 6.896 F2 U F U R2 U F' U' R 
740. 7.345 R' F R' F' U2 F U2 R' U R' 
741. 9.018 U' R' U R2 U R2 U R' F 
742. 6.558 R2 F2 R F' U R U2 F' U 
743. 8.050 R F' U' F2 R F' U F U' 
744. 11.259 F R U' R' U R' F U R2 
745. 6.051 R U' R U' R2 F U' F R 
746. 6.393 F2 R U2 F U R F' U' R' 
747. 9.409 U R' U2 R' F' R F' R U' 
748. 6.191 F' U F' U2 R F' U' F U 
749. 7.123 U2 R U2 F' U2 F' R U' R 
750. 9.307 R2 F U F2 R' F U R2 U' 
751. 6.820 R' F U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' 
752. 7.154 U' F' U R U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 
753. 6.574 F U R' F R' F' R U2 R2 
754. 8.642 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 F U2 R' 
755. 5.640 F R2 F R U' F2 R2 F' U 
756. 6.263 F' U2 R F' U2 R F R F' U2 
757. 8.656 R' U' F U2 F2 R U' F2 R 
758. 8.397 R' F' U2 R U F2 R' U2 R' U2 
759. 6.992 U F R' U F U' R U2 F' 
760. 8.347 R2 U2 R' U F R2 U' R2 U' 
761. 9.400 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' 
762. 7.833 U F R' F2 U' F U2 F' U' 
763. 8.000 U' F' U' F2 R' F R2 U2 R' 
764. 8.391 F' U' R' U F2 R' U2 R' F' 
765. 8.730 U F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R U R2 
766. 8.872 U2 F U2 F' R U2 F' R F U' 
767. 5.185 F2 U F' R F U' F R' U2 
768. 8.666 F' R2 F U2 R' F R F R' 
769. 7.996 R U R' U2 R2 F U' R' U' 
770. 8.646 U R2 F2 R' U F' R U' R2 
771. 7.075 U F U2 R' U R' U' R U2 
772. 9.351 R2 U2 F2 U R' F R' F2 R U2 
773. 5.775 R2 F2 U2 R U' R2 F' U2 F' 
774. 8.241 U' R' F2 U R F2 R U2 R2 
775. 6.572 U2 F U' F2 R F R' F' U' 
776. 8.059 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R F R' U' 
777. 9.131 F R' U F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
778. 6.124 R2 F2 R' U2 F R' F2 U' F U' 
779. 6.974 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U 
780. 5.886 U2 R' U2 R F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 
781. 8.179 U2 R' F U' R F U2 R' F2 
782. 10.053 F R' F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R' 
783. 7.783 R F2 R2 F' U F' U R' U2 
784. 9.122 R F U2 F2 U' F U' F U' 
785. 5.928 U2 R' F R2 F' R' U R2 F' 
786. 7.769 R U2 F' U R' U F' U2 F' 
787. 6.852 F' U2 R2 F R2 U' R' F2 U 
788. 5.826 U2 F U F' R2 F U2 F' R2 
789. 8.541 U R2 U R U2 R U' F' R U' 
790. 8.985 F' R' U F2 R' F2 R' U F' 
791. 8.768 F2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B L B2 F D' L' R' D2 L' 
792. 6.516 U L2 D B2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R U' B' F2 L' B U' F2 U2 
793. 7.911 R2 U2 F U2 B F R2 F' D2 F2 U F D' B' U2 B L R U R 
794. 7.223 U2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' L' B D B L' B L 
795. 5.977 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 L D2 R F L2 B F2 D2 U' F2 L' D' L2 
796. 5.926 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 F' R' U' L' R' D' U2 L' D2 
797. 7.465 D2 R2 B L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F D R' D' U' L2 B' U' R F 
798. 6.698 U F2 L D2 F R2 U' B' L B D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' 
799. 7.010 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B' F2 L D' L' F R U F' U2 
800. 6.013 D L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B U2 R' D' U B L' D' U2 
801. 7.249 R2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F D' L U2 B' R2 U' F' L D 
802. 8.842 L2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 U R' B2 F' U' L F' R D L B' 
803. 6.819 R U2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R B2 R' F D2 F D R' U L' R D2 F' 
804. 6.679 R B2 L R2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R' F2 U B L2 R' B U' L2 B2 D' U' 
805. 8.377 B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' U' F L B L2 R2 F D L D' R 
806. 7.539 L B2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' D2 L' D2 U2 B' F2 R2 F2 D F' U' L2 R' 
807. 8.441 B D' L' B U2 F R' L U B' L2 F2 B2 U2 D B2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 
808. 6.868 R2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 F U2 B' U F' R B2 D' B L' 
809. 8.456 B2 L F2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B U' L' R B2 D B F' U' 
810. 8.603 F2 U2 B D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F R U R2 D L B U B' D2 F' 
811. 11.214 F2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 U2 R D2 L' U R' D' F2 R' B' L F2 R 
812. 11.490 F2 U' L2 D U B2 F2 D F2 L' D' F' D2 B' F D2 L' 
813. 7.397 B' U' R' F2 U2 F2 L D' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U' 
814. 2.754 L2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 R U2 F' D F2 D2 R' F2 U2 
815. 7.275 R2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R U' R2 D L' F' L' U R U 
816. 8.177 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B R2 U B R' U' L' F D U B' D' 
817. 8.175 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 F' D2 F2 L F' L2 D' F R B' 
818. 7.228 U2 R2 F2 R U2 L D2 B2 L' D2 R2 B' L R2 B' U F L' D L2 D' 
819. 6.643 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 F' D' U B F2 D' F' L R2 B' 
820. 6.053 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 F' D L2 R F' U' F' D' U2 L 
821. 7.076 F2 D U B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R2 F D' L F D2 B' L' D F2 D2 
822. 8.253 U' L D2 B U F2 D2 L D' B L B2 R' L' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 
823. 3.063 D' F2 D R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L' B' U F U L U' F2 R' D 
824. 9.845 U' L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U B2 R' F' R2 D2 F U' L R' U' B' 
825. 6.162 F' R F' L' D F' B' R2 F' D R2 B2 U2 D2 L B2 L D2 B2 R' F2 
826. 5.580 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 R D2 B' U L U' L B' F' D2 
827. 7.664 B L' F2 U' D R D2 B' L' D2 B D2 B2 L2 F' D2 B R2 B U2 
828. 7.519 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 R D F' U' F R F U' L' U R' 
829. 5.652 U' R U2 F2 R F' R U' R U' 
830. 5.874 F' R2 F2 R' U F U F' R' U' 
831. 6.877 U F' R' U R' F2 U R U 
832. 6.713 F2 U2 F' R U' R F2 U F' 
833. 7.161 F U2 F U' F' R2 F2 U R' 
834. 11.011 R2 F' R' U R2 U' F' R' U' 
835. 6.931 F' R U' R' U F' U2 R' U' 
836. 6.097 R2 U' F' U F' U R2 U R' U2 
837. 10.002 R' F U F' U F2 R F' U 
838. 8.776 R U' R2 U2 R' F R' F U' 
839. 7.394 U F U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R2 
840. 6.586 U2 F2 R F R2 F' U2 R' U2 
841. 7.005 R' F' U' R F' R' U2 R' U' 
842. 5.663 F U2 F' R' U R' F2 R U2 
843. 7.534 R U R F' U F2 U R U 
844. 7.666 R' U' F R' F R' F2 U R2 
845. 8.280 F' R2 F2 R2 U R' U2 F2 U' 
846. 6.191 U R2 U R' U' F R U' F2 U' 
847. 9.466 F2 R F' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' 
848. 7.306 U R F2 R F U R' U' R2 
849. 7.309 R' U R F' U2 F2 R' U2 R' 
850. 5.758 R' F' R U' F R2 F' R U2 
851. 6.306 F' R F2 U' F R' U R' U2 
852. 6.882 R2 F R' F' U F2 R' F U' 
853. 8.230 R U' F2 U F2 R' U' R U' 
854. 6.936 R2 F2 R' F R' U F2 R2 U' 
855. 7.974 F U' R2 U R F2 R2 U' F2 
856. 6.523 F U R2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 
857. 7.301 R U2 F' U' R F' R' U R2 
858. 8.045 F' R F R F' U F2 U2 F' 
859. 8.389 F2 R F R2 U' R' U R' U 
860. 8.249 U F' R F' U2 R U2 R F 
861. 9.143 U R2 F2 U' R F' U2 R F' 
862. 6.516 F2 R' F R' U' R F2 R2 U' 
863. 5.270 U' F2 R' U' R2 F U R2 F' U' 
864. 6.845 F2 R F' R2 F' R U R2 U2 
865. 5.739 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R U R' U2 
866. 5.119 F' R2 F U2 F2 R U2 R U' 
867. 5.773 F2 R F' U' R U2 F2 R' U 
868. 5.789 F' U' R F' R F U' R F 
869. 6.994 U2 F' U' R2 U2 F U2 F' R' 
870. 7.731 R' F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U 
871. 4.892 F' U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R 
872. 5.122 R' F U F' U2 F2 R U' R' U' 
873. 5.851 R F' R' F' U' R U' F2 U2 
874. 7.512 U' R2 U R' F' U' F R' F' U' 
875. 7.676 R F U2 F U' R2 F U' F2 
876. 8.085 F' U F2 R U2 R2 F' U2 R' 
877. 5.839 F U' F2 R U' R2 U R F' U' 
878. 7.138 R' F2 U F' R2 F2 R' U R 
879. 7.517 F' R U' F2 U F R2 U' F2 U 
880. 7.143 R F2 U' F' U2 F' U F2 U2 
881. 8.471 R2 F' R U2 F' R U R2 U' 
882. 4.910 U' R' U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R2 
883. 6.047 R' F2 U F' U' R' F2 R2 U R' 
884. 6.634 R F' R F2 R F' U' R2 U2 
885. 9.337 U' F' U2 F U2 F U' F R2 
886. 8.097 R F2 R' U' R' U R2 F2 R' 
887. 9.963 U' R U F' U R2 F' R' U2 R' 
888. 5.944 U2 F R U' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
889. 8.511 F U' F2 R U2 R2 F U2 F' 
890. 10.165 R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 U' 
891. 5.851 U' F2 R' F U' R U R2 F' 
892. 10.474 F' R U F' R' U R' U R2 U2 
893. 9.216 F2 R U' R U' F U2 R2 F 
894. 9.615 F R U R' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
895. 8.225 R F R2 U' R F' U F R 
896. 4.471 R' F U' R' F R U2 F' R 
897. 11.010 F' U R' F' U F2 U R2 U2 
898. 6.923 F' U' F' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 
899. 7.400 F2 U' F' R' F R' U' F' U' 
900. 6.332 F2 U R2 F' U' R' U2 R' U2 
901. 8.762 U' F U' R2 F R' F R U F' 
902. 8.463 R' F R' U R U F R' F2 
903. 7.849 R F' R U2 R' F2 R' F U' 
904. 11.402 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 F R' F' U2 
905. 8.433 F' U' R F2 R U2 R F' R 
906. 8.926 F R U R' U2 F R' F' U 
907. 6.960 R U' F' U' F U' R F' R' 
908. 5.768 U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U' R U' 
909. 6.669 R2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' R 
910. 8.108 F2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 
911. 7.082 R' U2 F' R F' U2 F R2 F' 
912. 4.834 F2 R U' R2 U' F R F R2 U 
913. 7.046 F' U' F' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' 
914. 6.634 F U' F2 R' U2 F2 R U' R2 
915. 4.370 R' F2 R2 F' U' R U' F U 
916. 8.309 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' U F 
917. 6.774 U2 F U' R' F' R' U R2 U2 
918. 8.672 U2 F' U R' U F U2 F2 R2 
919. 5.672 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' 
920. 6.004 U' F2 R F' R2 U R2 F2 U 
921. 7.369 U F' R F' U' R U' F' U' 
922. 7.623 R' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R U 
923. 9.120 R' U R' U F2 U' F' U R2 
924. 9.290 U' F2 U F R U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
925. 4.461 R2 U' F' U' F R' U' F2 U' 
926. 9.127 R' F' U2 R' U F2 U R' U2 
927. 4.676 U2 F2 R F' U2 F' R F U' 
928. 5.968 U' R2 U F2 U' F R2 F2 U 
929. 8.144 R' U R' F2 U F2 U' R2 U' 
930. 6.898 U2 R F2 R U F2 U' R2 U2 
931. 7.136 R U R' F U' R U2 R' U' 
932. 8.465 R' F2 R F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 
933. 7.639 F2 U' F' R F2 R F U F2 
934. 8.149 F' U' F R F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
935. 5.898 F U' R' U F U2 F2 R U' 
936. 8.116 U2 R F U F2 R' U F2 R' 
937. 5.798 R U2 R F R' U R' U F2 
938. 6.138 R' U' F2 R U' F2 R' F R 
939. 7.075 R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F' R' U' 
940. 7.962 F2 U R2 F' U' R2 U' F R' 
941. 5.743 F2 R' F' R F' R' F' R' U' 
942. 7.403 R' U R' U' R2 F U F2 R2 U' 
943. 8.313 F U' F U2 F U R2 U R' U' 
944. 7.518 F2 R F' R U R2 U' R2 U2 
945. 6.810 R' F2 U' R U' R F' R F2 
946. 7.565 R' U F R' F2 U2 F' U2 R 
947. 6.036 U' R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' 
948. 8.725 U R2 U2 F' R' U' F' R U 
949. 6.401 F U2 R' U F' R' F2 U2 R 
950. 6.221 R U2 R2 F U' F' U F U 
951. 6.762 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U R2 
952. 5.494 U' F2 R' U F' R' F U' R2 U2 
953. 8.709 U' R2 F2 U2 F' R F' R' U' 
954. 8.240 U F' R2 F2 R' F R' F' U2 
955. 6.646 F U' R F2 U' F2 U' R' U 
956. 7.474 R U' R F2 U2 R' F R' U2 
957. 4.067 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U 
958. 6.727 R2 U2 F' U2 R F U' F2 U' 
959. 4.519 F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R' U' R2 
960. 8.859 R' U' R' U2 R' F R' U' R 
961. 7.142 F R' U2 F U' R2 U2 F U' 
962. 8.428 F2 U F2 R' F' U' R' U2 R U' 
963. 5.929 F R U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F' 
964. 9.090 F2 R' U F2 U R2 U' F R2 
965. 6.988 F' U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F U2 
966. 8.212 U2 R' U R' F2 U R2 F2 U' 
967. 7.316 F2 R F' U R2 U R' F R2 U' 
968. 8.109 F2 R F R2 F2 R' U' R' U 
969. 8.337 U F' R' F' R' U' R2 U' R 
970. 7.645 U2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' F R' 
971. 9.058 U2 F U2 R F' U R2 F' R' U 
972. 9.816 U2 F' R' U2 F U F2 R2 U' 
973. 9.781 U' F' U R F' U R U' R' 
974. 5.764 F R' U' R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U 
975. 8.650 R U F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' 
976. 7.745 F' U R2 U2 R' U F2 U R U2 
977. 7.308 U R' F' U2 R U' F2 U F2 U' 
978. 8.580 R F2 U' R' U' R U' F' U' 
979. 8.628 U F U' F U' R F' R' U' 
980. 9.023 U R2 F R2 U2 R' U' R U' 
981. 8.377 U' F R' U2 R' U2 F U2 F 
982. 7.130 R' U' R' F2 U F' U' R' F2 
983. 7.310 R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R' 
984. 7.745 R2 F' R' U F2 U' R2 U R2 U' 
985. 9.903 R2 F2 U' F' U R2 U F U' 
986. 10.115 U F R F' U F2 R2 F' R U' 
987. 5.853 R' U F' R2 F2 R' F R' F' U2 
988. 8.767 F' U F2 U' F R' U2 R' U' 
989. 9.500 R2 F2 R U' F U F' U F 
990. 7.988 R F U' R F R' U' R' F2 
991. 5.766 F' U F' R U2 R' F2 U R' U 
992. 7.603 R2 U' F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' 
993. 7.016 U R U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' 
994. 7.454 U R' F' U2 R U2 F' U2 F' 
995. 7.583 F2 U' F' R' U F2 R2 U' R2 
996. 5.751 U2 R U R U' F2 U F2 U2 
997. 5.031 R F2 R U' F R' F2 R2 U' 
998. 6.099 F R2 U2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U 
999. 5.619 U' R U R' U R U F2 R2 U' 
1000. 6.581 U' F2 R' U' R2 F U2 F U'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 21, 2014)

2x2-7x7 relay PB: 8:13.32


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 21, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 16.65
worst time: 53.97

current avg5: 28.62 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 22.89 (σ = 1.72)

current avg12: 27.80 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 25.88 (σ = 3.32)

current avg100: 28.18 (σ = 3.02)
best avg100: 28.18 (σ = 3.02)

current avg1000: 30.20 (σ = 3.67)
best avg1000: 30.20 (σ = 3.67)

session avg: 30.20 (σ = 3.67)
session mean: 30.35

is dat an oh ao1000?


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

So this was nice.. I missed a stupid easy WV which is aggravating. 

5.968 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D F L2 F' D F' R B2 R B2 

y// inspection
F L' D// xcross
y U' R' U' R// second pair 
U' L' U' L U' L' U L// third pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U R// fourth pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R// OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'// PLL


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> So this was nice.. I missed a stupid easy WV which is aggravating.
> 
> 5.968 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D F L2 F' D F' R B2 R B2
> 
> ...



How do you turn so fast? But come on. Really?


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How do you turn so fast? But come on. Really?



I honestly don't know haha. My fingers are pretty nimble because I played violin for five years.. This was only mid 7 which isn't that high for me haha


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I honestly don't know haha. My fingers are pretty nimble because I played violin for five years.. This was only mid 7 which isn't that high for me haha



Hmm. My fingers are not very nimble at all. Or I could be as fast as you.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I honestly don't know haha. My fingers are pretty nimble because I played violin for five years.. This was only mid 7 which isn't that high for me haha



I'm the other way around. Speedcubing made my hands fast so I was good at violin  (actually viola but whatever).


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I'm the other way around. Speedcubing made my hands fast so I was good at violin  (actually viola but whatever).



Hahaha do you play in orchestra?


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Hahaha do you play in orchestra?


My school has a string ensemble that I play in.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 21, 2014)

19.36 PB and PB Ao12 then broke PB on 12 solve lol 18.398
LiYing <3

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-21
avg of 12: 23.870



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 19.361 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U L U' R' U2 B2 R D' F' U B 
2. 25.378 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L U F L2 D U B' F L B 
3. 20.348 D L2 F R2 D' L' F2 D R B D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' 
4. 24.718 U2 L' U2 L F2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 L U L B2 L2 F R U' R' D2 F2 
5. 28.746 R' L U2 F' B2 D B L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L2 
6. 29.426 U' B' D' F R' F' U2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R 
7. 21.767 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F2 R D U' L2 F2 R F' D2 R' U' 
8. 23.288 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 U L B2 L' B' L' D' B D F U2 
9. 22.168 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R' B U' R D F D' F' R2 F' 
10. (30.631) B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R D R2 F' D2 L D R2 B' F' 
11. 23.500 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 B2 L F R' B2 L' B' D B' L B' 
12. (18.398) R F L F B2 U F B' L2 D R F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 U2


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 21, 2014)

4x4 average of 5 33.71 PB and average of 12 34.81 PB


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 21, 2014)

2x2x2: 4.69 average of 100.
It's not fast, I'm just pleased that I've finally beaten my PB for the first time since I started using CLL 
Still have 5 or so cases left to learn, then I need to work massively on recog...


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 21, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 2x2x2: 4.69 average of 100.
> It's not fast, I'm just pleased that I've finally beaten my PB for the first time since I started using CLL
> Still have 5 or so cases left to learn, then I need to work massively on recog...



Nice. Which cases? I usually have good algs, in case you need them to finish CLL.


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

2.61 2x2 ao100, PB by .08


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 21, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Nice. Which cases? I usually have good algs, in case you need them to finish CLL.



I've mostly been using algs from your CLL video anyway  The remaining cases are the Pi cases which are the COLL cases where you do sune-type alg->niklas-type alg, diag anti-sune and the front swap anti-sune case (UBR-UFR opposites, UFL-RUB match)


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 21, 2014)

First ever sub 10 solve, 9.83. Got insanely lucky with an x-cross, WV alg I knew and a T-perm. Pretty bad solve otherwise with too many rotations :/. 

U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U L2 U' L2 R F' L2 D B' L' B' R D2 L2 

x y2 R D R2 D 
U L' U' L y U' L U L' 
R U2 R' U' R' U' R U' y L' U' L 
y U2 R U2 L' U' L U2 R' 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 21, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> First ever sub 10 solve, 9.83. Got insanely lucky with an x-cross, WV alg I knew and a T-perm. Pretty bad solve otherwise with too many rotations :/.
> 
> U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U L2 U' L2 R F' L2 D B' L' B' R D2 L2
> 
> ...



Gratz on first sub-10.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> First ever sub 10 solve, 9.83.


Nice! I was just about to ask what the time was, but by the time I'd clicked reply you'd already edited it in even though it wasn't on the post. My first sub-10 was the same WV. Also,


> y U2 R U2 L' U' L U2 *R'*


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 21, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Gratz on first sub-10.



Thanks 



TDM said:


> Nice! I was just about to ask what the time was, but by the time I'd clicked reply you'd already edited it in even though it wasn't on the post. My first sub-10 was the same WV. Also,



Thanks for the correction. I know like 3 or 4 WV algs so this was incredibly lucky. If I had somehow spotted the cancellation into the T-perm it could have been significantly faster.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I know like 3 or 4 WV algs so this was incredibly lucky. If I had somehow spotted the cancellation into the T-perm it could have been significantly faster.


Yeah, cancellations are hard to spot unless 2x2 in inspection. I also know very few WV algs, all the ones for 0-1 corners twisted, but even that amount comes in useful. I should learn to recognise the difference between the R2 D one and the insert-(anti)sune one; I rarely use them because I can't recognise them at speed.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 21, 2014)

p2pcmlp said:


> 4x4
> (50.63), 44.05, (40.54), 45.17, 41.98= 43.73 pb avg 5
> 46.77 avg 12 pb
> 50.32 avg 40, hopefully i can finish with sub 50 this time



50.27 avg 50


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 21, 2014)

Not even on my main. On mini Zhanchi. So close to sub-10. Lolscramble. 

10.154 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F D R2 U2 B2 L' R' B L2 R

x2 y' F' L2 U' R U R F2 [7/7] XX-Cross (only planned one pair solved)
y U' R U R' [4/11] 3rd Pair
R' U2 R y U' R U R' [7/18] 4th Pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' [14/32] OLLCP (normal alg but knew it was the ollcp)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 [9/41] EPLL

43/10.154 = 4.235 tps

Hope I get sub-10 soon. Still lowish tps.


----------



## heroicis (Mar 22, 2014)

10.43 3x3 single, INSANELY LUCKY easy-ish F2L and last layer skip


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 22, 2014)

14.196 ao12! I'm getting faster. My lookahead is improving a lot.


----------



## Riley (Mar 22, 2014)

This time, keyboard.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.92
worst time: 4.99

current avg5: 3.15 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 2.25 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 3.20 (σ = 0.46)
best avg12: 2.86 (σ = 0.95)

current avg100: 3.23 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 3.23 (σ = 0.54)

session avg: 3.23 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 3.21



Spoiler



3.35, 2.86, 3.18, 3.99, 1.99, 4.01, 3.62, 3.44, 3.48, 4.04, 3.17, 3.50, 3.10, 4.06, 4.29, 3.27, 3.40, 2.04, 3.58, 3.06, 4.11, 3.38, 2.82, 2.45, 1.97, 3.10, 2.94, 2.62, 2.94, 3.18, 3.30, 3.69, 3.56, 2.69, 3.18, 4.05, 2.88, 4.02, 2.59, 3.22, 2.46, 3.25, 2.72, 3.80, 3.87, 3.62, 2.56, 3.04, 2.62, 4.10, 1.81, 3.37, 3.51, 3.24, 3.89, 4.38, 3.47, 3.34, 4.24, 3.32, 2.92, 4.18, 2.18, 4.00, 3.22, 2.93, 3.23, 2.90, 3.00, 3.58, 3.22, 2.43, 4.50, 3.98, 2.49, 0.92, 3.01, 3.82, 4.14, 2.26, 3.53, 3.45, 3.66, 1.28, 1.42, 3.65, 2.87, 2.45, 3.52, 2.77, 2.75, 3.60, 3.70, 3.32, 2.90, 1.75, 3.71, 4.99, 3.33, 2.42


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

Riley said:


> This time, keyboard.
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 0.92
> ...



Gj Riley


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 22, 2014)

getting closer



Spoiler



Average of 50: 50.06
1. 43.74 D' R' U L' B L r' U' u2 F2 D' U u2 f2 B' u R2 F2 R2 f R2 r2 u' L F2 U2 u' L' U' f' R2 F2 r2 f2 B' D B2 F r' B 
2. 56.06 f' F L' F u F2 R' L2 f B' F2 U2 F2 f2 D2 r2 R' u' F' L F2 u' R2 U r R2 U' u' D r D2 L' B2 D' f' U2 r L' R u2 
3. 52.91 D f2 F r' B' R2 L2 U2 L R' u R f2 B F u R B2 D2 B2 f u2 r L2 U2 D' F' f2 u' U' L D B2 U' L F2 R u' R' U2 
4. 44.82 u r' f R L' f F' U' R L B2 R U B2 L B2 L' B' u R U R2 L f U r2 D u2 L2 R' U2 r2 L2 R' D U2 F' f2 r2 D 
5. 55.79 B f R2 F r' B' u' D f D L' U2 F' f2 B' U2 u2 r2 f2 r2 D' L r' B2 f R2 B' r' D' r2 F2 r f' L D2 F U2 u' R u 
6. 55.74 L B L f L' F L' U2 F' r2 u' r' f2 L2 D' U B' r F2 R' B' f R B2 R L U' r2 u' r' B2 L' F f2 u' r F R r2 D' 
7. (42.58) B' u R2 D2 U2 f D2 r2 f B2 L' U' r2 f' r' f2 L R2 F U D2 f2 F D r F2 D r2 F B U' F2 f' D2 F L U' u' D B' 
8. 55.84 B L2 r' u R2 u R2 F2 r L' D' B' D' B F2 U' r2 R u U R' F' R F2 L2 u2 R B u L' U R2 F' D r' f2 D U f L2 
9. 53.83 L2 f R2 f L' r2 u2 R2 D2 R2 U B' F D' U2 R2 u r2 F U' f u F R2 F2 u2 L' f' B2 u2 L2 u2 B' f' R' B F' R2 B r' 
10. 51.25 r' L' D u L2 f' R' u2 U f' L' B' F D F2 r' F' L2 r2 D' f2 r L' f2 D' u2 r' B' U B2 f U' F u2 B' D2 L R' U F2 
11. 46.31 u2 R' u r u' U2 B L2 F2 U L r f' D2 R F' R B' u f2 L f L f u' F2 r' L2 B' R' U D' L F R2 B F R' F2 L 
12. 52.66 u2 r' u' L' R' f2 B' L2 F2 D U u R F2 f B' L2 F u r' U' B L2 R2 U2 D2 F D' B u2 D' r' B' R U D2 F U L D' 
13. 47.94 R2 u B2 R2 L F2 L2 U2 u' F' r U' F2 r F' L R' U B U F B R D2 L2 B U2 R U u2 r2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L2 D U2 F2 
14. 45.78+ B R r U F f2 U2 R2 L2 r' D' L2 U B2 f2 D' B2 L' D R' B' r2 B2 D' f2 u2 r2 f2 L B' D2 u' U' F u f r' f2 F2 u' 
15. 45.62 D' u2 L B' D' R2 u' D' F2 u R f' B2 U r2 u2 r B' r2 R' F' U u2 D2 R' D L u2 D2 r' U' u' R' B F2 f r' u F' u2 
16. 53.97 R2 f2 r' L2 F' D' u F U2 F2 f B' r B' L2 r' D f L2 D L' u D B' R r' F' u R2 D' L2 B F' u f L' D2 f D r' 
17. 52.70 R F2 R2 f2 B2 L2 U' F2 u' F2 U' f' U' L' u' L' R' r f2 D2 r2 U' u2 L R' F2 D2 u2 f' U f2 U2 F r' f2 r2 U' B2 u L2 
18. 48.88 f2 U B' u' B' L f2 U r B u2 B L F f2 r2 f2 D u2 U' F D U2 F' D f r' U f' r' R' F' f r u2 U R' F' R' f2 
19. 51.34 U f2 U' R' F D2 R' B2 u f' U f u R' f D F2 B' f D2 U2 r' R' f' B U B' r L u' U' R F' D' f2 L f L R r2 
20. 47.32 u f U L U' B R f U u F U f r2 u' L' B2 u2 U' L2 B2 L' r R' F' f D' F2 U F2 B L2 r F' r B' U2 B2 R u 
21. 51.34 F B' f' R2 r' B' r2 D2 B u' R' r' D u2 L r f F D2 L f2 U' D' R2 F' B R' B L2 D U2 u' F' f' L r2 u' D F2 L2 
22. 43.02 U2 r' F f' R f u' U2 f L U2 F' u2 f' F U R2 u F2 r' f2 r L R' D' F' D L2 D' B2 r' F2 D2 r B' R2 f' D f R2 
23. 50.37 L' U' B R' D' f' u2 f2 D' F u2 D2 B2 F u D' f u2 B L' U' L' u f2 B' U' f2 r2 f F' U' R' u2 F' D' U' u L2 B2 L' 
24. 46.59 F' r2 R B' r' L2 U u2 L R u2 U' B' u' r R' u2 F B' u2 r F2 L f' r' u2 D' U B' L2 D2 r' f r F U2 r' L2 u r2 
25. 43.87 u F2 R' D' L' f L2 f' F u2 r B' r2 U' r2 u2 f' r D' B' L2 U' R' D' u' r2 F2 L F U2 B' L f u L2 D B D U' R' 
26. 55.95 U' D L' U r u2 F D u2 f u U R2 U B r L B' R' u' f r2 R u' r' u f2 F L B' L' F' U2 D2 L' u U' F' B2 U' 
27. 48.50 r R u2 f' L2 F2 f2 L2 D F B2 L' B F D F r R2 f2 r U2 L' u' B D' B r L F f2 D' F2 U' R' r2 f' F2 u F L2 
28. 56.29+ U r' D' F' L f' u2 U' D L' r' D2 u R B r R U2 f D' f2 D2 R2 D' u' r' F L u' R f2 r D2 f F' r u2 F2 D L 
29. (1:02.18) U' R r B u2 D f F2 r2 D2 B' D' f' F r2 D U' f' D' f' D2 r' u r' D' u B2 r D' r U f F D' u U' B2 U2 F' U 
30. 51.19+ f2 D U F2 r U L2 F2 f2 B2 R2 f r B L2 r2 R2 F B' u' B' u D' f' B2 r f L' R B u2 F' B2 r D' B2 f r' U2 f2 
31. 45.60 u2 r D B u' B2 R' B f' U R B L2 U' B' U' R2 f2 u' r2 L D2 F2 B' u f2 D' R D2 r2 u' D2 U F' U' L2 f2 L2 D2 B2 
32. 45.49 D' B r2 R' f u2 B2 F' u R D r2 B2 f' u U' F' R' L2 U2 r L2 B D2 u R2 F D B U' D2 B r2 f R' F B D2 U' R2 
33. 49.68 u L u F' B L2 r' R f2 U2 B2 F r2 D' f2 u2 F r R L' F2 L' U B L r2 F' r L2 U u r' D u' R' D2 f u2 R2 L' 
34. (41.59) r2 U r2 D2 f' D' r' F u B F' L2 r2 u L' u R U f2 U' u2 D' B u' D' L' u' U2 B2 R' u2 D' r R L f L u' U2 L2 
35. 45.06 B r' F f' U u2 L R' U2 R2 B U2 R f' F' L' D' r U2 L D U f' R' u D' f U r2 f' R D2 f u' D F R2 f' F r 
36. 48.00 u R D2 R' B2 F R2 B' U B2 r' F f R' F' f B' L' D2 r B L2 R r F B2 R D2 F D2 u B F2 U' u f R' U2 f' F2 
37. (58.64+) R' F f2 B2 r2 B2 R2 F D2 B u' L F2 D2 L' D2 F2 D' U f' F2 U' r2 u' r L f2 L2 F2 B2 f2 u' f' R2 U' u2 L2 F2 R u2 
38. 53.52 U' u' B' L' u' r' B u B' f D2 F' U2 F' B2 f2 r2 B' L2 F f r2 f' U F2 U2 L' R' B' r f' r F u2 B' L' D' B' U2 r2 
39. (1:00.53) B' f L B2 u2 r L' u2 r' u' F R2 u F' L f2 B r D R r' D' R' u2 B2 D' r2 u' L' r' R B F2 r L' D2 r' F' D' R2 
40. 48.26 D' u' r2 u' R2 L2 U f B2 u2 D r' u L u' U' f2 u f2 D B f U R2 r u' B' f D2 R r' L2 F L2 F2 D U B' R' D 
41. 52.34 D2 B D L' u2 L' f B' L B2 L U L r' R' u' R' L2 r2 U F2 f2 r2 u' F' D r2 f D2 r2 U r u' B2 D2 R' r2 L' U f 
42. 46.56 B' F u2 r u D' r2 R u2 D F' B D' R2 u2 r B' r' D r' D R' U' r2 f2 r2 D U' R' L B' R' D2 B' F' U F2 r' D F' 
43. 53.06 r' f R' U r' U2 F R r u' L' U u r B f' u B L2 R2 B2 f u2 U f u' f' L2 r R F2 B2 u' D U f' U F U' f' 
44. 53.38 U2 L R r' U' R' f D F f' L R' U2 f2 L2 F2 D r' L2 u' r2 u L' B' U' D2 F' B' D2 R2 B2 D' B' R' L2 F2 R2 U' f2 U2 
45. 52.24 f' D2 U2 F' R r' u U' F' R' f D U B' f2 L2 u2 r2 R' F2 D' B R' L' D' f2 F' D' L' U D' F D' R D' f2 D2 R' U R2 
46. (41.17) u D2 r2 u R D' f B' F' r2 F' r' B f2 u' L' B' U' D B f' D2 u' R' D' F2 D2 U r R' U2 B r2 B U r U2 u2 R U 
47. 48.03 L2 u2 L2 B F2 u R2 D2 u2 R' U' L' f' B' D' L' r' f' R' B' r' L' R' D2 R D' U B' f F2 L2 f R2 L' f' L r' F2 R U 
48. 53.25 r' F2 f D' U2 u L U2 F' L F' r D2 R2 B U2 D' F2 B U' r' L' R2 U u D R' U L B' D2 r' f' D B' f' D2 F' L U' 
49. 50.29 f2 F2 r f' L2 B2 D2 U F u B' U2 F' f u' r F2 R L r' u D2 r2 U2 u R f' L2 D2 r' u B U R f2 F' B2 L2 F r2 
50. 48.15 B' R r B f' F2 U2 f' r' B' R' u' L2 R D' R2 f' B2 F D' f L' D r L2 R2 U' D' u2 R' f F' D2 B2 R' U L' U' B D2


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 22, 2014)

11.47 avg 5 and a 8.92 single 

1. 10.13 F' L F D2 L F2 R F U L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 
2. 10.91 R L' D2 L F B2 R U B' U2 D2 R2 F R2 F D2 F' U2 F 
3. (15.23) F U' B R L2 U' F' U2 D2 L' F' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 
4. 13.36 R2 U' L B' D2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R' 
5. (8.92) D2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 B U2 B F D' R D L2 U F' L2 R B L2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 2.61 2x2 ao100, PB by .08



NIICE!!!! 
But srsly is there any event left i beat you in????


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2014)

Official
-56.15 4x4 average. Finally beat my DaYan MF8 8/10 parities average. Counting 1:00 though.
-20.18 OH average. I've been averaging mid 25 so this is nice. All non lucky, a 20 should've been an 18 -> mid 19 average but 20.18 average is good
-5.63 Skewb single.
-4.22 Pyra first round average with terrible scrambles, then 4.6 finals average with decent scrambles.
-6 podiums
-Oceania sum of ranks is comfortably Feliks-Jay-Me


----------



## KiwiCuber (Mar 22, 2014)

Decided to do some practice competition style averages (just 3 rounds), no rolling and proper covering of the cube and timing with stackmat. Then got this, 0.02 off NR avg and sub NR single :tu

Now just to do this officialy

Average of 5: 11.863
1. 11.666 D2 L' F' U2 B' R D' L F L B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U 
2. 12.439 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 D U F2 L R2 F' D L2 B2 U' B U2 R' 
3. (12.468) L' B' U' D2 L' F R' U' L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 L2 
4. 11.483 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 B' U R D' R' D F' R F' 
5. (9.308) B2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R' D U' L' U2 L F2 R2 F 

This was in the "final" other two averages were 13.2 and 12.6


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 22, 2014)

Finally finished 2gll. I'll learn the last of the WV cases I don't know, then on to more ZBLL.


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> NIICE!!!!
> But srsly is there any event left i beat you in????



I'm almost sure there's at least one, probably many more. Any big cubes or side events that aren't skewb .


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 22, 2014)

12. (7.05) U' B2 R L2 B' R2 B R B2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 
Second best single, PLL skip


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 22, 2014)

official OH 19.07 avg and 15.15 single


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

Moar 2x2 PB



Spoiler



Generated by DCTimer on 2014-03-22
Average: 2.550 (σ = 0.42)
Best time: 1.401
Worst time: 5.084
Individual times: 2.151, 1.901, 2.101, (1.401), 2.301, (1.451), 3.001, 2.250, 2.151, 2.051, 1.951, 2.101, 2.701, 2.901, 2.601, 2.701, (3.601), 3.434, (1.501), 1.801, 2.050, (4.684), 2.151, (4.951), 3.551, 2.502, 2.651, 2.667, (4.051), 2.601, 3.001, 2.868, 3.151, 2.652, 2.502, 2.737, 2.834, 3.384, 1.768, 2.151, 2.751, 2.201, 2.351, 2.318, 2.551, (1.717), 2.651, 2.501, 1.932, 2.934, 2.402, 1.718, 2.851, 2.051, 2.301, 2.351, 3.485, 3.451, 3.302, 2.752, 2.402, 3.187, 2.801, 1.818, 3.100, 2.601, 2.903, 3.035, 2.251, 2.301, 2.502, 2.503, 2.601, 2.385, 2.602, 2.351, 2.452, 3.336, 3.551, 2.351, 2.402, 2.485, 3.133, 3.086, 2.401, 2.502, (5.084), 2.452, 2.152, 2.251, 2.201, 2.302, 2.200, 2.503, 2.301, 2.402, 2.301, (1.551), 2.551, 2.701


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2014)

122. 3.52 U F U2 R' U F2 R2 U R U'
x2 // Inspection
R' U' R' // Face (3/3)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // CLL (26/29)

*8.24 TPS*

E: got this a few days ago, forgot to post it:

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.590, 9 moves, 15.254tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




13724865

ULURRDLLU



E2:
171. 2.16 U R2 F2 R' F' U2 R2
172. 1.35 F' U F U R' U
173. 2.82 U2 F' U F' R2 F' U'

2.11 PB Mo3

E3: Best average of 5: 2.67
171-175 - 2.16 (1.35) 2.82 3.03 (4.01)
PB


----------



## imvelox (Mar 22, 2014)

*14:23.30* *2x2*-*8x8* Relay

Meh....without a pop (3 pieces popped out and a pieces fe off the table) on the 5x5 and with less parities(8x8PP, 7x7EP, 6x6DP, 4x4OP) it would have been UWR
But...5:52 8x8(PP)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 22, 2014)

imvelox said:


> *14:23.30* *2x2*-*8x8* Relay
> 
> Meh....without a pop (3 pieces popped out and a pieces fe off the table) on the 5x5 and with less parities(8x8PP, 7x7EP, 6x6DP, 4x4OP) it would have been UWR
> But...5:52 8x8(PP)



Wow. I can't do 2x2-7x7 that fast. What is the UWR btw?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm almost sure there's at least one, probably many more. Any big cubes or side events that aren't skewb .



I avg 
4x4 44
5x5. 1:34
6x6 ( might wanna check cubecomps for that one )
7x7 5:55
Square1 33


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 22, 2014)

9.97 NL Petrus


----------



## Spacesv (Mar 22, 2014)

This is my personal best avg of 5 and 12. Single pb - 10.34 This is a good result for ~4 months of experience?
avg of 5: 13.71
12.97 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D' B2 F' U R' L2 B L U2
15.48 R2 D L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D L F R B L2 U R' D B' U2 R'
11.41 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R F U' B' D' U' F' D' R' F2
11.72 +2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U' R D U R2 U2 F' U' R2 F D2 U2
15.71 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 D U' L' F U' R D' U' L' D2 R' D


avg of 12: 14.85
18.00 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F' L' B' R' B2 D R D B R2 D2
14.09 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D' B R2 F U' B L F2 L2 D2 B
16.22 L2 D U2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 D' F' R2 D2 B' U' L F' R B U'
14.43 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' L2 B' D2 R' D B U' L' B' F R U'
12.97 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D' B2 F' U R' L2 B L U2
15.48 R2 D L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D L F R B L2 U R' D B' U2 R'
11.41 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R F U' B' D' U' F' D' R' F2
11.72 +2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U' R D U R2 U2 F' U' R2 F D2 U2
15.71 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 D U' L' F U' R D' U' L' D2 R' D
13.54 D F2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 F B2 R U B' L' B R L2 D2 U'
17.63 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B R2 D L2 U' R F2 D L' B'
14.72 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B' L U' R D F2 D2 B L D' L2


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 23, 2014)

Five days after starting, my dad just finished solving my 11x11


----------



## kcl (Mar 23, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I avg
> 4x4 44
> 5x5. 1:34
> 6x6 ( might wanna check cubecomps for that one )
> ...



You win for all. 
I'm like
4x4: 50
5x5: 2:15ish 
6x6 4:00?
7x7 lol
Square 1: 45


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

Spacesv said:


> This is my personal best avg of 5 and 12. Single pb - 10.34 This is a good result for ~4 months of experience?


are you trolling me? I have been cubing for aver a year... and I average like 20 seconds


----------



## kcl (Mar 23, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> are you trolling me? I have been cubing for aver a year... and I average like 20 seconds



I had a 13.x ao5 by 4 months.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I had a 13.x ao5 by 4 months.



wtf... never mind, I'm not surprised at how slow I am lol.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 23, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> are you trolling me? I have been cubing for aver a year... and I average like 20 seconds



Don't worry, I didn't get sub-20 until about 6 years after I started cubing.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 23, 2014)

4x4 records - 57.36 avg of 5, 59.17 avg of 12


----------



## Iggy (Mar 23, 2014)

1:15.02 Mega single, one of my best singles ever I think. EP skip


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sub-19 mo100!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 23, 2014)

Spoiler



Session average: 49.52
1. 49.17 B' L' u2 f B L' F2 R2 B U2 u2 F2 U' R2 u f2 B L2 B' f D u2 U f D2 u' U' R' F' L' f' R' f' r2 L' B' L' U2 u' f 
2. (39.75) D2 r2 R2 f L2 R f2 B' L' U R U r' F' D' B2 r' L F' U' L2 F2 B2 R2 F f2 u2 f2 r B' D' u' f2 u2 L2 F2 R2 f D2 U2 
3. 46.84 U' B F' U' r2 B2 f2 L F' R2 u' r' U L r2 R2 u2 L2 f2 B2 r2 u R2 u U L r U u2 F' f2 u' D2 L B2 u L R' r2 F2 
4. 41.71 B' L B2 D' B F' U2 F2 B L R2 D' u2 L' f' U' f D' U' B' U2 D F2 B U2 f2 U f R' D U' f' F U' B' u2 U' L' u R2 
5. 47.17 D' r F u f2 D2 f2 L u2 R2 D' F2 U R B' u' D' L2 r u U2 f L' r' F' D R F2 D' u r R2 U2 f B2 U' D2 f' L f2 
6. (1:00.62) f' D2 F' U' D B' D' L2 f U' B2 R U2 u R D R2 F' U L' F2 f L D2 L2 F r' F' U' F' R' D2 R' r2 u2 f2 F2 D' U R 
7. 49.81 L2 R U2 B r' F U u' B2 r U' D2 B2 r2 F B r u r F U2 R' F2 L D U2 f U f2 r2 D L R f2 B F2 U D2 L2 D 
8. 54.40 u R2 f' B u r' u D r' F' L' F' U B R' r' F2 D B u' L u2 f2 r2 u D' f' U f' D2 u2 f' D2 f2 F D' f2 D2 U2 B 
9. (41.26) r U r2 B' u2 B' L2 B f' r2 D L r2 B2 F2 L R f2 L' f u' R2 r U r' u2 B r' U2 L' B L' F2 r B F r' L2 B' f 
10. 44.00 D' F r' B' R2 B2 f F u2 L2 B U2 u' B f2 L r F R' u U' R' f2 u2 U r F D F2 B D' f' u2 B' L2 r' u' D L B2 
11. 52.13 f2 r2 D2 L' f U' r' f2 R F2 U R' r2 F2 L2 r' F2 f' L2 B' f2 r2 D L f2 F2 B' r' R' L F' L' D' r' f r' R F' u' L2 
12. 51.50 F' R B' L2 B' F r2 u2 D2 R' L2 U2 R r u' f2 B R D u' f F U' D' F u2 B' U2 u' f L2 U2 B L2 D' f' B2 D R' B 
13. 48.76 R' f2 U' r D f B' U f' R u f' u U L2 F2 r' D2 R' F B' L r2 R f2 R u r B2 u' f L' F U f L' D2 B' U D 
14. 48.35 U L R2 r2 B f' r' F u' L2 U' R2 L2 B' F R2 r2 B' U' u R F' u2 f U2 f' L2 B' u2 U' f r2 u' F' L' B2 D L R2 F' 
15. 54.92 B U' r u2 r2 u F2 f' B2 R2 U L U R U' u2 f2 L' D2 U u2 L' R u f' D' U2 f2 R2 r' u2 r f U R' r' L2 u2 U F2 
16. 49.65 R' r D2 B2 F' R B R' D' R L2 D' R2 D2 U B F' f r2 U' R r2 B' U2 L F' u' B r2 R' u' L' R' f' R u2 f' u' R u2 
17. 55.49 U2 r f2 L' D' B2 R2 u2 f2 r u2 L2 u' L2 B D' r D' U' B' r' R U R2 L u' L R f' F L u D2 R D' f' B' U2 D L2 
18. 46.64 r f2 U2 L R' f2 r' D' U f L' R2 B2 U F' B' r B2 u2 f2 r' u U f D u2 L f' R2 r F2 B2 r2 R U R' U2 L F u' 
19. 55.71+ U F' f L r D2 f2 D L2 D' U' L r2 B2 r L' B' r U' r2 L2 f F r2 U' r2 U' r' D2 B2 U' L u D B' r' L2 f2 U2 u 
20. (40.06) U2 D' F2 r u2 r U' u D' R' D2 F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 F2 u' f2 L2 R2 u2 f R' r2 L2 B R F' L' U2 L r F L' R2 B' f u2 
21. 44.96 F2 D f2 U2 D' r2 D' R' f' U2 F u' U L F R' B' L' B F2 u2 r2 u f R u2 L B u r' B2 f' L F u2 U2 D' B' D' f2 
22. 50.35 B2 U2 R2 f B' D f2 B2 F D' F' u2 L' f' D' R2 r' F' f2 B' U2 f' U2 D2 r' R' F' r2 B2 r2 U2 F2 r' B u B2 u' R' F u 
23. 42.14 D' F' U2 F R' B R U F R2 f' B2 F' L' r' D2 U r2 U2 F2 R D2 L2 f2 U B2 L' f' U2 u2 D' B U' f L u r' U' F u 
24. 42.64 D2 L F2 r D2 L U' f2 L' D' B R2 r' F2 U u' L2 D2 R' D B R' U B R2 D f' B D' B' L2 f' U' F2 U2 u2 B2 u2 f2 U2 
25. 55.18 B f' r' R2 U F' r' L2 f2 B2 L f F' B R u2 U f F' L' R2 r B R2 F L2 f B' L2 F2 f' R2 f2 D' r' U2 R2 L F2 f 
26. 51.55 R2 B D' U2 B L' f2 U2 r F f' L' F L' f r' D2 R2 L2 F2 u B2 u2 L2 D u' R' u2 D f2 D' f' B2 R2 B f u2 R' r' f2 
27. 51.42 L2 r' F2 u' r2 D' R' r2 L2 u' f' U2 L' D' B' F' U2 f u' r' R' F' u' D r' f' L u' f2 R B R' L f2 R B u2 U2 r2 R2 
28. 50.88 F B L B2 R2 u' f' R B' f' U L r u2 L r2 u f2 r2 f r2 U2 f2 F R2 f2 u' D f2 B2 u' F' D' r2 D U2 F D u' B' 
29. 47.63 u' F' D2 u' R r2 D' F' r B2 F2 L' F U2 B' L' f' D2 f' u' r D U' r2 u' B' u r' B2 R F u' R u B2 U' L2 D2 r' B 
30. (1:00.93) L' U F B r2 u U2 R2 f2 U L F u r L' F D f U2 B2 u' L R U2 r f' R' B2 u' F2 f U R' f2 r' u' F2 f' L U2 
31. 49.95 U' R L D' u2 r2 L U' B2 r2 f2 U F2 f' R' u' D L' r' B' R r B F2 R2 U2 F B D f' U2 u f R' B' L R' F2 B U' 
32. 44.38 F' U2 D' u F' D2 L2 U u2 r f R' r2 F2 U2 f' B' u' F' R' u f' u2 f U2 D u2 r F r L2 f r' R L' u2 r' R' B F' 
33. 45.52 U L' r' B L D' U F2 B2 D2 B2 r f2 u R u D2 L' F D' L2 u2 R2 L r U2 f' u L2 F' U2 B f D2 L' r' u U2 B2 f 
34. 49.79 u' r R' f' R2 f u B F r D2 u' L2 u' B2 u' L D2 U L D2 u L D u F2 u' L U F2 L F2 D' u2 R2 r' u' U D' B 
35. 52.48 r L F B2 f' L2 r' U F2 R2 U2 r2 U' u F2 u B L' u2 f L2 D' f' r F2 L' f2 D r' f u F2 L' B2 f2 u' D2 U' F u2 
36. 48.93 U' F2 f' R' B U' B f' D' L U' F2 r f r' U2 L u L2 u2 B r R2 L F U B R u' F' r2 L2 F R' D' B2 D' B2 r2 L2 
37. 52.30 f' R2 F' r2 L2 f' L' u R' f B2 R' B' r2 B u2 f U2 B2 u F' B2 r' D2 F2 U2 u2 R' D' U2 F B2 D' L' D2 L2 F L R2 f2 
38. (56.22) B R D2 r2 f2 F' L' r2 F f2 u2 L R' B' F r' f' R' f' r2 u' B u R2 F' B f' u' r f u2 r' D2 R L' B2 D' U' R' u 
39. 48.15 f' u' D' r2 F2 L' B2 r2 u' f2 R' r2 L' B' D2 B F r2 u2 f F' r u' U r R' u' f' B' R2 U F' D' f2 R D2 L2 B U2 f' 
40. 49.26 f2 u2 B2 f2 u U2 F' r' f r' f2 B U2 L r2 B2 D' f' L f2 U' B L' u2 D F L R' r2 U' B2 L2 f r2 F2 R2 L' F2 r2 f 
41. 54.86 U' R2 f' R r u r f' L2 f F' R D2 u' B2 U' L F2 R' F L R' U' D2 F2 U2 r2 R' F' L U f' F L' f2 r' f r U2 R 
42. 56.22+ D' f2 U' R' L' F' f' U u D2 f2 D U r2 D2 f D2 L' B L' D' L' r2 f' R2 F' U2 D F' U L u U2 F2 f' u D2 U2 R' B' 
43. 48.74 L2 F u' B2 f F R2 L' r' D' F r2 f2 R2 u L2 B L B' U R2 B2 f r' D2 U u r2 f2 B' r' D L' f F' r' f U' F2 u2 
44. 45.32 r L u D' r2 R u' f r2 F u' L' f u' R F2 U F R L2 r2 u B2 F U R f R f' L u f U B' u2 D2 r R' B' R 
45. 49.89 F D' B L2 r' u2 U2 f2 L B2 D' F' u D2 R' f' u D2 F D2 R B2 r' U' r F' R2 u' U D2 f u D B U2 F L' r R2 B' 
46. 49.41 D' u' F B2 r2 R2 u2 U' f' U' R2 f' D' R L' F' L' R' U B U' f F2 r' u R D R u' R2 F U' f' L2 R2 D U2 L2 D' u 
47. 48.72 f2 D u' r F2 U2 L' F' r2 u2 r L' F L' U D' R L2 r' u2 f L' F2 u' D F2 r F' u R' U F2 B' U L2 U2 L B U B' 
48. 53.57 U' f2 D2 u r' D' u r2 u2 U r U' r2 F D2 r' D U B2 L u2 r2 B U f' D' L' U' r f' u2 f' R U2 B' f2 F r' R U' 
49. 48.50 U2 u2 f U2 u' f u U L f B F2 r U' D2 R' U2 L2 r2 u U' r2 L' B2 u f B U' L2 u L r2 f' F2 L2 r' U' r B D 
50. 50.32 u' L r R' U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 u' f2 r' F2 B' D2 F2 f2 r D2 B2 D' r' D' R' r2 u' D2 B' u F2 f2 L D' L2 f2 u D2 R U' u 
51. 49.17 R u' D r U B U D2 L U' B f2 L' F2 B2 r R2 u R u2 r F' u r R' L' U2 f' R r' D2 u' U B' D2 B2 R' r2 L2 B'


49.53 avg 50 and 43.25 avg 5 

lol tried to roll a 49.17
got a 49.17


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Decided to do some practice competition style averages (just 3 rounds), no rolling and proper covering of the cube and timing with stackmat. Then got this, 0.02 off NR avg and sub NR single :tu
> 
> Now just to do this officialy
> 
> ...


Awesome. Either NR is looking quite possible in May.

Just got 14.49 twice in a row. A time twice in a row is always fun on cubes higher than 2x2. Also quite fast for me.


----------



## Spacesv (Mar 23, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> are you trolling me? I have been cubing for aver a year... and I average like 20 seconds




No, I'm serious.) My experience is even less than four months)


----------



## Iggy (Mar 23, 2014)

1:19.37, 1:21.10, (1:18.79), (1:40.46), 1:20.60 = 1:20.36 Mega avg5

PB by a bit. Also got a 1:11.82 single, my 2nd best ever.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 1:19.37, 1:21.10, (1:18.79), (1:40.46), 1:20.60 = 1:20.36 Mega avg5
> 
> PB by a bit. Also got a 1:11.82 single, my 2nd best ever.



waaat


----------



## Iggy (Mar 23, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> waaat



I've been averaging around 1:30 for a while now actually, I just did really badly at Singapore Open


----------



## ottozing (Mar 23, 2014)

tied pb

Average of 5: 1.257
1. (0.936) R F R U' R' U R2 F R' 
2. (1.630) U' F2 R' U F' R' F U' R2 U2 
3. 1.196 R F' U F' U F2 R F2 U' 
4. 1.577 R2 U' F' R U F' R' U R' U' 
5. 0.998 U R' F' R2 F' R F2 R2 U'


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 23, 2014)

4x4x4 avg of 50: 36.86

It's a pb but I rarely do averages of 50 for 4x4x4 



Spoiler



Session average: 36.86
1. 33.47[o] R f r' L' U L' R' F2 r U' B2 r u2 r2 B2 f L' U f u2 r2 R U2 f' B' F' u U' B u' F r' L B u2 F2 U B2 R' F' 
2. 37.69[O] U' u2 D' F2 u2 L F2 f' U R' L' f2 U R2 U2 r' U2 u' R' F f2 L2 D' r2 D' U2 R2 U' r2 f' U' F2 u2 f F2 R' r' f2 F r 
3. 38.53[O] L D U' F' f' B' u2 L' f r B2 F' L D U2 u' r2 U f2 r D' U2 f' U2 r R u' r' B D' U r' L' u D2 L' f' D2 f2 F2 
4. 35.10 B2 L' F2 R' L2 F' U' F2 B' r2 D U2 f' U2 f' u2 R D' R u2 B2 L U f' L u f' L' r2 f' u' U2 f R2 f' L' R2 B2 r2 f 
5. 39.14[p] u2 F' r2 D2 f' B2 R' L2 r f2 u' B' f R B R L r2 D' r' L' R f B' L D2 f2 L B' r' u r2 B2 D R' D B' D u' B 
6. 37.94 L' F2 R u' R B' u2 r F R r2 f' U L f R r F' B L2 B R2 B' F2 R F2 B' r f2 F' U2 B' L2 u F L' R u' D2 B2 
7. 34.57[p] L F2 D2 u2 U2 r F U R' U2 F' D2 B2 U r2 D2 u' r L' F2 L B2 F' f L U2 F' r u' B' f' U r2 B2 u' U2 D f r2 R' 
8. 37.72 L' R' B2 L' R r2 u r2 B' f r2 D B2 L U u F' R2 U F u U B' u2 D F' B u r2 B u R f2 F2 L' B' r2 B' u B' 
9. 36.30[OP] u2 r' u2 R F f R F2 B u' L D r' D B2 F2 L' R2 f' B' u B R2 r' U F f2 U' u2 R2 L2 f' U r2 L' u L2 r R2 f2 
10. 41.34[OP] U' B' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' U' u2 r' B2 D' R' F' R' u U2 B' L2 r' F2 u' F' L' R2 U2 D r D' r2 f' R' F2 D2 U2 L D r' L2 
11. 30.76 f' B2 D r2 f' L U B f2 D r' u' B' L' D2 u F' u' F2 f' u r2 R u R' r2 f2 R U2 r' u' f L r' u2 R2 f2 U2 R D 
12. 33.79 L2 u' L u' L2 f2 L U2 F2 f u2 f2 U F' r' U2 u' R' L' u2 R r2 L' U2 L' B2 R' f' F' r D u r2 U' u L B L' B' D' 
13. 39.67[p] D2 L' u D2 F' U' r D' r2 L f' L u' L B' f U2 F D L' F2 R' u F2 u B' R' F f2 u f R2 u2 D F' L u B2 D' L2 
14. (1:17.54[POP]) L2 D L' D' f2 R f r2 F2 U2 F B u2 F' B2 r2 u B D2 B' r2 U2 F' D' u2 f2 F U2 F' u' U' B2 u L2 F r2 f2 r D' f2 
15. 38.58[OP] L2 D2 B2 r2 u B2 f' L' r' R2 f L2 D' L R2 F U2 F2 u2 R2 r2 U L B2 D2 B' F r' R' F' D' U u2 f2 r U B' f' L u2 
16. (30.51[O]) f2 U' L' r' R' U2 B' R L' u L2 B u U' F' B' D2 f' R' B2 L2 R2 D2 L' r U F2 U f2 L' U2 R r F' R r' u' R2 D F2 
17. 40.51[O] R F' D F2 r' R' L' D' L f U2 L f' u2 R2 D2 F L D2 L2 R r B' r' D' f F2 L2 F2 u2 B2 r' R2 f B D' r2 B2 u B 
18. 42.41[DP] L2 D2 F U2 r' R' F' L' r' f2 u2 f r' R u' D U L' B2 L2 B' f2 r' u F2 f2 U D' R U B D B2 R U2 r u L r' U2 
19. 34.77[OP] R2 B2 R2 F' u' U' f2 R U r2 B2 u L r' f R L U u' L2 f' B' r' D' B' F2 D2 R U u2 L' U2 B f F D' r2 L' F2 u' 
20. 40.84[OP] B2 R U' f r2 R f D' u' L2 U2 L' F' r' D B2 r' F' f2 L F2 R r2 D2 B' U2 F2 r2 U2 L2 f D2 R2 D' f' U' D F' r u' 
21. 33.50[p] F2 u' L' D u2 B' r' u2 r F u2 R2 r2 U' f' L2 f B F L2 F B f2 D' L' D2 L' u L' D2 B R' F L' r2 R' u2 R D U' 
22. 39.83[O] R' U' f R2 u F U2 r' R F D' L D B R F B D u R f' F2 R2 F2 L' r' f' u L r2 D' f' B' D2 r R f2 U D2 R2 
23. 32.91 U r2 B F R L B D F' D' B D2 U B L u B' R2 B L u2 r L' f R L2 f2 B R f' u F2 B u2 B' u L f' D' U2 
24. 33.48[o] r2 L2 D2 u2 U B2 f2 r2 D' f' D' B2 r f2 D L2 f B2 D f' F2 D' U F2 u' U2 R' L' u' D2 L D2 L' D B' u2 f2 u2 f r 
25. 38.49[O] u' D' f L B' F D f r2 F2 R' B2 f2 u L2 r D2 f F' R' L2 D2 L2 D' u' R U2 f2 D' r2 U' r' F' f2 r' L2 u' r2 U r 
26. 39.67[O] r' U' r2 u2 f2 L' U2 B2 F R2 L2 F2 u' U2 R2 L' F R' r2 U R u F2 u2 L2 F f u2 D r2 B' R u' r2 R2 D2 r2 F2 B' r' 
27. 32.84[O] L r2 F' R2 U F2 r f2 D' F r2 R L2 F B' u' R2 U' F2 r F' U2 D B2 D2 B D' U F' R2 r L2 D' r' U B' u' F D2 r 
28. 40.71[O] R2 B F2 L2 r F2 f2 L' f2 F U f' u' r' L f' D' U2 u' L2 u' L' r D' R2 r U u2 r2 f R L2 f B' D f' R D' f' U' 
29. 34.39 f2 U2 B F U2 u' r2 D2 L' f' D2 f2 B2 L2 r f2 U' B2 F R B' R2 B2 U' B R U2 D' r' B u2 D2 L u F' u' f' U' D2 f' 
30. 36.54 F2 L u U L U2 R' f B' D' B L2 B U L u' R2 r' F' U2 F2 u r' B' f2 D2 r f2 L F' D F' B U' L' u B u' D2 B' 
31. (30.41[P]) L' u r2 B R2 D R2 u' U2 f' B2 R2 D R' f' r' L2 B' F' U L' u' F' L F' U r2 B' D' F2 D2 R2 r B u r' L' u F2 R2 
32. (44.88[O]) u f2 L2 r2 B u U2 R F r' f2 U D L2 U' D2 L' B' f2 R' D2 f F2 u' F u2 F2 B2 U2 B2 u2 r' u F' u' F2 B2 r' L2 f2 
33. 38.52[O] L F u2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D' r' R F2 B2 U u' L F' B L2 U2 L2 R2 D r2 u R' f2 R' B' u2 F' u2 r2 U' D f F2 r2 R u' 
34. 37.58 L D u r2 D' U2 B f' r' F R' f2 u2 F2 R' B2 L2 f' U2 D' f D2 f R u2 D U' f' R B F L r B f u2 F2 f r2 L 
35. 39.68[OP] U' u' L2 f L2 r2 U' f' U2 r' U F' U2 F u F2 D B R2 f r2 u' F r' F' r2 B2 R' u2 f u f' R' L f' R D U' L2 f' 
36. 37.16 u' B D L D U B2 L u2 L F u D L2 D2 u' F f2 u f' D R' D F r' f' F L' F' R' F L F L' D' U f R' u' L' 
37. (29.17) D' F u' R' u F2 U2 B' D2 R' L2 r u F' u2 F2 D R' U' D2 u' F U2 f2 L' f' R' f r D F2 f' U D2 L' U' r u2 R B2 
38. 37.73[O] r L' u2 f2 F' D' u' f B2 F' R' D2 f D2 U' f2 r2 F2 D2 F f' B' L' B' U' R' L2 r' F' D' L B' L u D B' R2 U u F' 
39. 40.92[O] L R2 F f' B2 r2 U' L R' f2 R2 r U' u f r' U r u2 r2 F2 U f2 L F L2 r' F' R' r' U2 B' U2 r2 B' f2 L2 D2 f' u2 
40. (49.80[O]) r F' L' u2 U2 R r f F R2 u R' f B2 r D2 R2 L D B2 f' u' L2 r' B f2 r L D R2 B2 f2 F' U f R' D2 u R2 F2 
41. 35.45[Op] U u2 D' L' u' B2 f R2 D B D2 R2 B' L' U r u R2 F' R2 r2 D U' F2 u' R2 L2 U' r2 R2 f D U f' R U B2 u' r' B 
42. 33.28 R2 U F U' f2 U B2 D B' D u2 F' f B' U' R' D2 f' R f2 R u F2 u2 R2 D2 F' r' D' u L' U' f' R F2 R B D2 r F' 
43. 38.73 L' B U f' U B' L' R2 B U' D2 B D2 B' r2 D' L D R B r2 f2 B' D2 L' F2 r D u' f2 L2 R' D' R2 B D' L u2 R2 D2 
44. 35.09[p] F2 U' L' D' U' L r2 F B f U' R2 r2 u B2 R r2 F2 L' f' u' L' R' F2 R2 f2 D' R u R' L2 f' r' f' D B f2 R' L2 F' 
45. 37.97[P] L' B' L B r2 R' D2 r2 U2 D f2 F2 D r' F2 f2 r2 f2 R2 U L' U' D u' B2 R2 U' D' r R2 f R' L D U' B' L' f B' R 
46. 31.40 D' L r2 R2 u2 D' F D' f' u' f R2 B2 F L' R2 D' F u' f D' L' U' B L2 r2 R f L' u U f2 L2 f' R2 L D f B D 
47. 38.74[OP] B2 R' r2 f' u f' r' f' R F r2 u L F U D2 L f' r' u r' U2 r F' D r' D' f' U2 r F U' R D2 f' r D2 u f' F2 
48. 34.67 F' R' r' L' F2 D' F' B2 u2 r f2 r R' U u' f2 D F2 f' L2 u2 U2 B u r R u' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F r2 u' f L' F2 B' r' 
49. 37.42 f2 U2 D' R' f2 r2 U2 u' B2 U2 u r R' F u2 D' f' B2 F u2 R' F' u f2 B' D B2 f R u2 L R2 U2 f2 D' f B' L' B' u' 
50. 32.21 F U B U2 R' D' L' D' B r U B' D2 B' L' f F' u' f2 D f2 D F u2 B2 u D' L R2 F L2 D r2 D2 R' u D2 U B' F'



DP means double parity alg was used
O means some OLL parity alg was used
P means some PLL parity alg was used
o means OLL parity + OLL was dealt with, in one go
p means PLL parity + PLL was dealt with, in one go


----------



## Iggy (Mar 23, 2014)

Okay wtf

1:16.91, (1:30.95), 1:14.20, 1:16.55, (1:07.81) = 1:15.89 Mega avg5

PB single and avg5 wat

Edit: Rolled the 1:16 with a 1:08, making it a 1:13.23 avg5 waaaaaat


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 23, 2014)

PBs: 1/3/5/12/100
2x2: 0.25/2.26/2.86/3.70/5.02
3x3: 7.33/9.95/11.02/11.84/12.94 (12.41 AO25)
4x4: 36.88/43.41/44.05/46.07/47.97 (incomplete)
5x5: 1:08.41/1:17.50/1:17.77/1:23.15/1:27.30 
6x6: 2:34.xx/2:43.66/2:48.02/2:51.61/2:57.32
7x7: 3:22.60/3:31.13/3:37.81/3:43.79/3:50.60
8x8: 7:53.87/7:58.98/8:23.31/9:33.31
FMC: 32 STM/35 HTM

Reconstruction list:
First sub 10 solve: 9.99
9.19

39.87


----------



## fazcuber (Mar 23, 2014)

1:28.11 5x5 single pb. 1:06 for reduction


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 23, 2014)

Skewb
Average of 12: 5.43
1. 4.49 B L B R L R' L' B L B L R
2. 5.24 B' L' B R L' U B U L' U L' B'
3. 5.39 U R L' B U B L' U' L' R' U B
4. 5.50 U L R' B L' U' R L B L B R'
5. 6.12 U B U' B' U' L' U' L B U' B' R'
6. 4.25 B' U B' R U' B L' B U B' U' B'
7. (2.57) U' R U' R L' U L' U' B' U R' U
8. 6.33 B R' B U B' L U' R' L' R L' B
9. (7.99) B R U' B' R U B R U B R L'
10. 4.12 U R U L U' B U' L B L R' B
11. 7.25 U' R' L R B R B L U R L' R
12. 5.59 U' R' U B U' R' U' B' R U' R' B
Decent.


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

3. 13.18 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R2 D F' L2 D R2 D' U2 B L B2 D U2
F2L was sub-5 :fp I think it was a misscramble. F2L wasn't particularly easy, except for the 2 move cross. Everything else was normal.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

3x3:
ao5: 12.886
ao12: 13.915

with the Gans III v2 57 mm  An unboxing and review will follow shortly on my channel. 

I still failed at getting a sub 10, even though there were many 5 second F2Ls  :fp

2x2:
single: 1.803
ao5: 4.269
ao12: 5.519

with the LingPo, an unboxing and review will also follow shortly


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> This one is substantially harder:
> 
> number of times: 31/31
> best time: 17.33
> ...



Yes! It is!


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

4. 48.51 F Fw' B Rw Fw L2 R' Uw' L' R' F2 Uw L2 B' Uw Rw' Uw' F2 R F R2 B U2 Uw2 Fw2 R' D' Fw2 Rw' B2 L' R2 B' D' F' Fw B' D Fw2 L'
LL was Sune V perm. Old PB was 52.27.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

fazcuber said:


> 1:28.11 5x5 single pb. 1:06 for reduction



All I saw at first was the "faz" at the beginning of your username and I got extremely confused :s


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 23, 2014)

You can be sub-3.2 with ortega (no alternate algs except for that adj-adj pbl I use the same alg but from different angles but that's still the same thing):

2.412 ao5
2.788 ao12
3.146 ao50 with so many fails



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-23
avg of 50: 3.146

Time List:
1. 3.313 U2 R F' R F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 
2. 3.021 U2 R2 U R U2 R' F2 R U 
3. (1.454) R2 U2 F' U' R' F R' F' U2 
4. 2.019 U R' F U' R U' F' U R U' 
5. 3.365 R' F U' F2 U R F2 R2 U2 
6. 2.885 R2 U F U' F2 R' U F2 U 
7. 2.333 R2 F' U2 R F U2 R F' U' 
8. 2.328 R F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R' F' 
9. 3.241 R2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F U' R2 U' 
10. 3.776 R U2 F R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' 
11. 3.129 U' F U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U2 
12. 3.624 U2 F U2 F2 U' F R U2 F' 
13. 3.321 R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R' F R2 U' 
14. 4.199 U2 R' F' R' F2 U F2 U2 R' 
15. 3.317 U' F2 R U F U R' U2 F2 R' 
16. 3.076 U R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' 
17. 4.283 U' F2 R F R2 F U F2 R2 
18. 3.444 R' U' R U' R U2 F2 R U' 
19. 2.546 U' R2 F' R F' U' R' U' R2 
20. 3.794 R' F2 R' F U2 R2 F' U' R U' 
21. 1.812 R' F' U2 F2 R2 U' R U' R' 
22. 4.367 U' R U2 F R' U R2 U' F2 
23. (1.269) R' F' R U2 R U F2 R' F U' 
24. 2.863 R' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' F' 
25. 2.787 R' F' R F' U F U' F U2 R2 
26. 2.759 R' U F2 R' F' U F R2 F 
27. 3.091 U' F' R' U2 F R F' U R2 U' 
28. 2.702 U2 R' U' R U R2 U F' U2 
29. 2.694 U' F' R F R2 U2 F2 R' U 
30. 3.555 U2 R U2 F' U R' F R2 U' 
31. 3.130 U' R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U F 
32. 3.206 U' F2 R U2 F2 U F R' U' 
33. 1.955 U2 R2 U' R F R2 U2 R2 U2 
34. 2.689 F' R' U F2 R' F R F2 R2 
35. 2.746 F' U' F U F' U' R U2 F' U2 
36. (5.343) U F2 R' F' U2 F U' F R' 
37. 4.305+ U2 F' U' F2 R' F U2 R U' 
38. 4.577 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 U' 
39. 3.554 U2 R' F U' R' U2 R' F U' R' 
40. (DNF(3.157)) F U2 R' U' F U2 F R U2 
41. 3.869 F R' F2 U F2 U' R2 F' U' 
42. 2.171 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U R' U' F U' 
43. 2.780 F U F2 U F2 R' U' R U2 
44. 3.507 R F' U R U2 F' U R' U' 
45. 3.288 F2 U R' U F2 R U' R F2 
46. 3.669 U' R U2 F U' R' U R2 F R' 
47. 3.355 U F R F R' U R U2 R' 
48. (4.920+) F2 R' F U F2 U F' R2 U 
49. (1.701) U R F R2 F R' U2 F2 U' 
50. 1.978 U2 F R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R'



Then again, I could predict what the pbl would be a lot of the time which wouldn't be possible without cll, so that is kinda cheating  But still, don't learn cll at 5 seconds or something like me or else you're wasting time


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 23, 2014)

New 5x5 PB! 1:17.68. Second sub 1:20. Also, yau5.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 23, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I could predict what the PBL would be a lot of the time which wouldn't be possible without cll, so that is kinda cheating  But still, don't learn cll at 5 seconds or something like me or else you're wasting time


Some people don't learn algs, but recognize the CLL case and know what they will get for the upper level PBL. Also, I learned Full CLL before I was sub 7 with Ortega and don't regret, I even learned full EG1, But I forgot half the cases because I don't practice enough. I figured might as well start now, not that I am any good at 2x2.


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Some people don't learn algs, but recognize the CLL case and know what they will get for the upper level PBL.


I also do this, even though I don't know most CLLs except what my OLLs are (and the H cases, I think that's just about it). I the reason why I'm still averaging ~4 with Ortega is that my AUF prediction sucks. How do you predict AUF?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 23, 2014)

Cool stuff at zonhoven open 2014!
2x2 1.59 single 2.81 avg
3x3 9.00 single ( 8.40 DNF in finals :'( ) 10.63 ...
4x4 40.16 single ( DP) 41.xx avg ( home PB )
5x5 blah
6x6 twice PB single in the average somehow ...
7x7 fail
OH 24.xx avg 19.0x single 
square 1 24.xx single (home PB) avg failed
mega 1.35.xx single ( home PB) 1.4x.xx avg ( also Home PB)
pyra 3.88 single  6.16 avg ( sub 6 if not for +2 on last solve)


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 23, 2014)

Moyu Liying

4.42 single, 7.77 ao50, 7.92 ao100

1. 4.42 R D' F2 B L F L' B' D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D 

D U R2 U R'
U2 y L U L' 
R U2 R2 F R F' 
U' R U R' U' R U2 R' fp, should've done U2 R' U2 R U R' U R, would've been 3.xx (maybe UWR?))
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2



Spoiler



Average of 100: 7.92
1. 6.99 F2 B' L2 F U' L2 U2 F R D B2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U2 D2 R2 
2. 7.61 B' D2 F R2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D B' R' D2 B2 D F2 L' R F2 
3. 7.91 F' R' B2 R2 F' D2 R' B U2 B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R 
4. 8.23 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R' F U2 L2 U' B D' B2 F U 
5. 7.84 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 R F' R2 B2 U L2 F2 R D 
6. (6.05) B2 U R F2 B2 U' B2 R B' R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R 
7. 9.55 U B' D' R' D L2 F L F2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F 
8. 7.82 L' U2 F2 L B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 L D' R2 B' R U' R D2 L2 U' B 
9. 7.17 R' L' B' L2 F R B' U R L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' 
10. 7.82 D2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F R F2 D F L2 B L' 
11. (10.11) B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R U2 R D2 R' D L' R F' L' D2 B' D' U' F2 
12. 7.46 U2 D L' B' U2 D B2 R' U F' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 B' U2 D2 B 
13. 9.20 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F R2 F' D2 U L' R' D' B' R2 B' D' 
14. 7.26 D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U L' U B' U B' F' D' F L' F 
15. 6.55 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R' B2 L2 D2 U B R F2 D R' U2 R2 D R' 
16. 9.08 R2 L2 D2 F L B' D L2 U F2 B2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 L B2 
17. 7.78 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 B2 R' D' R' B2 R' B L' U R' D' 
18. (4.42) R D' F2 B L F L' B' D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D 
19. 7.26 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 F D B D U2 L B2 R' D2 B 
20. 8.49 L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D L F' R D B2 F' R B L R' 
21. 8.34 D B2 R U D R' B' R' B R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 D2 
22. 7.09 D F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 L F' D' R2 F' R D' F R2 U2 
23. 7.92 U' B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L' U' R' B L R D L' D B2 
24. 7.39 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U F' R2 F U B U' L U2 R B F' 
25. 7.23 B2 R U' B' U2 B' D' L D' L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 
26. 7.61 B' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 L' R' D' B' L' U2 B' U' B' R 
27. 6.82 B2 U L D' R' D2 F' R2 D F2 U2 R U2 F2 L B2 R2 L' D2 
28. 9.00 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' L D U2 B' U2 B' R' U B' F' L 
29. 7.51 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D L' B R' F2 U2 F' U' L' R F 
30. 8.22 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R U2 B' F2 L' U' R' B U' R' F R 
31. 7.34 F D' L2 U2 R' U L D R' F' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 B 
32. 7.62 U' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F' R' D2 B D' U R F2 U' L 
33. 6.99 F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 F L' B U' L' U' B' R2 D2 R' 
34. 8.05 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R F' L2 B2 D' B' D2 L R' 
35. 8.64 L2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U2 F D U' F D' L2 R2 B2 L D2 
36. (6.39) U2 L2 D2 L R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R' F' U B' D2 F' R2 U L2 R 
37. 7.69 F U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 B D2 U2 R D R2 D L2 F U' B' F' 
38. 7.63 L2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 U' R' F D L2 R U R F2 
39. 7.66 U L2 F2 D U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' U2 F' D L B2 D2 L2 B D U' 
40. 8.49 F2 R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' R D' B U F2 L' B2 L' U 
41. (32.30) B2 U F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B' R U' R D R F2 R F L' 
42. 7.83 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U B D2 B' U' F U L' R2 F' R 
43. 8.47 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L2 R' U F' D L2 F' D2 B2 L' R 
44. (6.28) R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U B R F U B2 U L U R' 
45. 7.02 F D R' U' R2 F R F' L F' B2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 
46. 7.33 U2 F2 L F2 R U2 R' F2 R D2 R B' U F D2 L F L' B D L' 
47. 7.62 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L U2 L U' R' U B' L F L2 U' B' F2 
48. 8.56 R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 L' D2 B2 R D' B U' F' L2 U B' L2 D 
49. 8.23 L2 B' U2 R2 U D' R' F2 D F' U2 R B2 L' F2 R2 U2 D2 R' U2 D2 
50. 8.97 U' B' R B2 R' B' L B' D2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 
51. 7.96 B' R2 U2 R2 B F' R2 F' L2 F R2 D' L2 F R B F R U L 
52. 8.77 F L D B U R2 L' F B2 D R' F2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' D' 
53. 7.92 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 U' L F' R F' L B2 F L B D2 
54. 7.62 D' B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R U R2 D F R' D L' 
55. 6.47 F U2 L' B' D2 F B L' U2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 D2 
56. 6.95 D2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 B D L2 F' D B' L' F' D2 
57. 8.20 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 F L D' L2 D U2 B F2 D L' 
58. 8.66 B2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 L' F2 L F2 L2 B' R' B' L' D' F U2 R2 D' R 
59. 7.57 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 L2 R' B R2 U B D2 R B D' U' 
60. (9.79) L2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 B D2 U' L D2 B2 D R2 D2 R' 
61. 8.81 D L F' D L2 B' D R F2 B D L2 F2 U' D2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 
62. 8.01 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 F' L' B' D' U B' F2 L' R2 B D2 
63. 8.82 U2 F' D2 F U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 D2 R' D' R2 B' D' L U' B2 D F 
64. 6.57 R2 F L B D' F' B2 U R F2 L F2 B2 L B2 R U2 L 
65. 8.71 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F' R B2 D' U' B U' L2 U R' 
66. 7.63 R2 B' D2 F R' F D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 B' U2 F 
67. 7.71 R2 D L2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 U' F2 R D U L' R D' F' D R' U' 
68. 7.61 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U F' R D' L' F' U2 B2 L' F' D2 
69. 7.64 F2 U' R F' L U2 D' R' U2 B U2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L 
70. 8.44 D' F' L' D' R2 B' R' F2 D' F R2 B U2 B D2 L2 D2 F B 
71. 8.83 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 F2 L2 R' F' U' B2 R D2 F' L2 U2 F' 
72. 7.50 D' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B D L' U' B' D2 R' F L2 B' 
73. (22.57) R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 R F2 U2 B' L' U2 F' R2 U' L2 B D' R 
74. 9.78 D F' D2 F' B L' B2 U' R' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L2 
75. 7.19 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 B' U R D' F2 L2 F L B U' 
76. 8.25 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2 L R' U' F D' B' D2 B' D R B2 R2 
77. 9.58 B R L' B' U F' R2 U D B U B2 U B2 D F2 U B2 D B2 D2 
78. 8.24 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U B D' L' F2 D2 F R' F' D' U2 
79. 7.67 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U F2 U2 F L2 U2 B' D B F U R' F 
80. 6.94 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 L' B2 U' F' D B2 D2 R' F' U 
81. 8.22 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 F L2 U2 R F' D' R B' D' B D' L' D U' 
82. 8.63 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 B' U2 L D' U L' 
83. 6.71 L2 F2 B2 D' R U' B D R' L2 F D2 F R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B 
84. 8.39 R2 L F L' F2 L' F2 D' B L' D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 B2 R' F2 B2 
85. 6.91 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 R2 B L2 D2 F' L' U F U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R U 
86. 8.18 L2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F R B2 F R' D' L2 R B' L 
87. (6.19) D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 F R F R F R' B' D U' B' 
88. 7.99 U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 D2 F' U2 B2 U B2 L' R' F' U F' R2 F R2 
89. 7.63 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 F R2 D L' D2 B2 L R U2 F' U L 
90. 7.74 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L D2 R B2 F R' F' D B' F R' D L2 
91. 8.20 R2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B L' B' F' R F L R' F D L' 
92. 8.96 B' U2 B D2 B D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 R B' F L' U' F R' D L' F2 
93. 8.67 R2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F2 D2 R' F' R U L2 R U F U' L2 
94. 7.40 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B2 F' R2 F' D' B U2 L2 F2 D' F L' R' 
95. 7.93 D' L' B' U D R' L D B2 L B D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U 
96. 6.94 R2 D2 B D B' R' F B L' U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 
97. 7.75 L D' L' B' R' U F D B2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 L2 
98. 8.36 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D F2 R U' R B' L R2 B' R2 F U2 F2 
99. 8.51 F' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 R' F U2 B' D' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 
100. (10.60) L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B F L' F' U L F' L D L' F2 D' R'


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 4.42 R D' F2 B L F L' B' D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D
> 
> D U R2 U R'
> U2 y L U L'
> ...


wat
Is the LiYing faster or slower than the WeiLong, and is it as uncontrollable?


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> wat
> Is the LiYing faster or slower than the WeiLong, and is it as uncontrollable?



My Liying is slightly faster, but it is quite loose. Also, my Weilong is quite worn out.


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> My Liying is slightly faster, but it is quite loose. Also, my Weilong is quite worn out.


Eh, probably won't get one then. I don't know why, but I tend to dislike cubes that everyone else is fast on... I don't like the WeiLong or ZhanChi, and now the LiYing doesn't look like it'll be the type of cube I like either. Although I might get one anyway just to see how good it is.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Eh, probably won't get one then. I don't know why, but I tend to dislike cubes that everyone else is fast on... I don't like the WeiLong or ZhanChi, and now the LiYing doesn't look like it'll be the type of cube I like either. Although I might get one anyway just to see how good it is.



What cubes do you like then?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 23, 2014)

GAAAAAAHHHH 6:34.742 7X7 SOLVE WITH 2 POPS AND MY MOM CAME IN AND STARTED TALKING TO ME

SHOULD'VE BEEN ~5:50

EDIT: waaat, PB by ~45 seconds, 5:32.761!!!!!!! 

EDIT2: 
PB mean of 3: 6:11.168

Time List:
1. 6:34.742[should've been sub 6 ]
2. 5:32.761 
3. 6:26.002


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> GAAAAAAHHHH 6:34.742 7X7 SOLVE WITH 2 POPS AND MY MOM CAME IN AND STARTED TALKING TO ME
> 
> SHOULD'VE BEEN ~5:50



What's PB?


----------



## XANAFIED (Mar 23, 2014)

My best accomplishment has to be explosively popping my Moyu Aosu, putting it back together again, solving it, turning around and finding this:  Oops.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 23, 2014)

44.36 PLL Time Attack!
Locked up at the end too.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> What's PB?



It was 6:0x.xx, but see edit now.


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> What cubes do you like then?


My main is a mini ShuangRen, and I also like the Aurora. I really want to try a GuHong v2... mine died in a few months, before I was anywhere near fast, and I couldn't compare it to anything as it was my first speedcube. I also had no lube back then. I've seen quite a few videos of one and they sound like they feel nice, if you know what I mean...


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2014)

avg5 on video on the Cyclone Boys stickerless 3x3:

Average of 5: 8.59
1. 8.31 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 R' U L B' L2 R2 D' L R U2
2. (14.74) R U2 L R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F D U' R2 F L' D2 F2 D2 F2
3. 9.11 B' D2 R L' D F' R2 L F' U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2
4. (6.56) R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F L2 R2 F D' U' L' B' F2 D' L R D U2
5. 8.36 F' U' R2 U' R F' L2 B R' B2 U2 F D2 F L2 B' D2 B' U2 F2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> avg5 on video on the Cyclone Boys stickerless 3x3:
> 
> Average of 5: 8.59
> 1. 8.31 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 R' U L B' L2 R2 D' L R U2
> ...



Do you like the CB?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Do you like the CB?



It's okay. I'll try to post a review tonight.


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah I finally finished learning full OLL!!! Now I know full Fridrich!


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 24, 2014)

My 7x7 PB improves from 12:xx to 7:06 in the six timed solves I've ever done in my life


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 24, 2014)

16.997 ao12
Sub 17 aw yeaah!


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 24, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Okay wtf
> 
> 1:16.91, (1:30.95), 1:14.20, 1:16.55, (1:07.81) = 1:15.89 Mega avg5
> 
> ...



but but but, it was not even sub 1:20 earlier
heck, my pb is not even lower than the 1:20 you posted


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 24, 2014)

ye 52.15 with meyer


----------



## cc9tough (Mar 24, 2014)

6x6 PB's

Best average of 5: 3:51.03
2-6 - 3:49.10 3:58.54 3:45.45 (4:00.64) (3:43.61)

Best average of 12: 3:55.86
1-12 - 3:56.41 3:49.10 3:58.54 3:45.45 4:00.64 (3:43.61) 4:18.42 3:51.75 3:45.45 (4:34.13) 3:48.89 4:03.98


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2014)

Pyra PBs
1.02 single
2.97 ao12

Finally sub 3 

40 solve session, about 20 were lolscrambles, I think my cstimer is broken today.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Pyra PBs
> 1.02 single
> 2.97 ao12
> 
> ...



Nice



yoinneroid said:


> but but but, it was not even sub 1:20 earlier
> heck, my pb is not even lower than the 1:20 you posted



What's your PB? I thought it was at least sub 1:20 since you have a 1:21 official average


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 24, 2014)

Iggy said:


> What's your PB? I thought it was at least sub 1:20 since you have a 1:21 official average



It is around 1:20-1:21, I'm not sure
I don't think I was averaging sub 1:30 the few days before Singapore Open as well, since I don't practice them much


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> It is around 1:20-1:21, I'm not sure
> I don't think I was averaging sub 1:30 the few days before Singapore Open as well, since I don't practice them much



You seem to do stupidly well in comp 

I'm jealous


----------



## Iggy (Mar 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> You seem to do stupidly well in comp
> 
> I'm jealous



Me too


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 24, 2014)

I should list all of those undeserved averages somewhere just for lolz



Spoiler



4x4	*45.52* 26/06/2011	not constantly sub 50 yet
5x5	*1:37.19* 26/06/2011	PB. 'nuff said
3x3	*9.82* 24/07/2011	not even sub 10 yet
5x5 *1:32.81* 24/07/2011	another PB, lel
4x4	*38.19* 14/01/2012	not constantly sub 40 yet
5x5	*1:13.41* 23/02/2013	not sub 1:15 anymore
5x5	*1:10.94* 23/06/2013	not sub 1:15 anymore
pyra	*3.14* 30/06/2013	not even sub 5 yet, pb by far
mega	*1:27.47* 22/12/2013	not sub 1:30 anymore
5x5	*1:09.66* 30/06/2013	not sub 1:15 anymore
3x3	*8.49* 08/09/2013	not sub 10 anymore
pyra	*3.38* 22/12/2013	not sub 4 anymore
FMC	*31.67* 23/02/2014	lol, not even constantly sub 40, first ever mean
mega	*1:26.81* 23/02/2014	not sub 1:30 anymore
mega *1:21.12* 23/02/2014	not sub 1:30 anymore
clock *9.05* 23/02/2014	not sub 10 anymore
skewb *23.86* 23/02/2014	this one is probably not important, but not even sub 40 yet, pb



forgive me for I am unworthy of these averages XD


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 24, 2014)

Megaminx average of 5 PB: 52.40

52.96, 51.55, 52.70, (46.98), (57.33)

That's my first sub 50 single too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Megaminx average of 5 PB: 52.40
> 
> 52.96, 51.55, 52.70, (46.98), (57.33)
> 
> That's my first sub 50 single too.



Woah, you're so fast at everything now 

@Vincent:
wtf


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah, you're so fast at everything now



Thanks!


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wtf



well, I'm just stupidly lucky at comps


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 24, 2014)

2x2x2: 4.48 average of 100, first sub-4.5 
Learnt the last cases of CLL yesterday,so now I'm just slowly picking away at my average...

(I've got the 2x2x2 bug really bad, help)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 24, 2014)

105 on sum of avg ranks


----------



## Iggy (Mar 24, 2014)

1:17.31, 1:23.31, 1:17.80, DNF(1:16.26), 1:07.96 = 1:19.47 Mega avg5

2nd sub 1:20 and 3rd sub 1:10 single


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-24
avg of 12: 8.52

Time List:
1. 9.17 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 R' B2 D2 B' U B2 L' B' R2 F2 
2. 8.59 L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F D' F' R B D' L2 U2 F' L' 
3. 7.21 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D' U' F D' B L2 B' F' L D2 F R 
4. 9.07 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F' R U2 R2 D L2 U2 F' L2 U B' 
5. (6.66) D2 B L D2 R' U L B R' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 
6. 9.12 R' F R2 U B U L U' R' F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 
7. 6.92 F2 B' U F' L U B2 L B' D2 R' F2 R' L' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 
8. 8.45 F' R B2 U' R D L U' L F' U' R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D F2 D2 
9. 7.48 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L F2 D' R D2 R2 F R2 U' B' 
10. (10.86) B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D L' U B L F' R' D2 B2 F2 U' 
11. 9.98 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' L' D' B2 R' D R F L2 F 
12. 9.24 D2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B L' B2 U' R B F' D2 F R2 U

on cam. would have been way better if I hadn't started shaking at the end  still 7.62 ao5 is good.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-24
> avg of 12: 8.52
> 
> Time List:
> ...



0.01 better than mine xD


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel like I am allowed to call myself sub-30 now.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-24
solves/total: 1042/1042

single
best: 18.398
worst: 48.984

mean of 3
current: 25.058 (σ = 1.77)
best: 21.657 (σ = 2.89)

avg of 5
current: 28.108 (σ = 3.51)
best: 22.850 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 12
current: 27.188 (σ = 3.17)
best: 23.870 (σ = 3.30)

avg of 50
current: 27.426 (σ = 2.47)
best: 25.838 (σ = 2.70)

avg of 100
current: 27.742 (σ = 2.75)
best: 26.615 (σ = 2.83)

avg of 1000
current: 29.971 (σ = 3.88)
best: 29.971 (σ = 3.88)

Average: 30.029 (σ = 3.87)
Mean: 30.260

Time List:
1. 25.394 F2 B2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 D2 F' D L2 U' B D' F' U2 F' D' F2 D2 R' F2 B' L' R2 
2. 29.512 B' D F' L F' D' B R' B F D' L' U' F2 U L B' D' U2 F' U D2 B2 R' F 
3. 29.487 D F' L D U' L' B R F2 B2 R2 B2 F R' F B R F U' B' D R L U' R' 
4. 32.180 F' D2 L D2 L' D' R' B' R2 B U' F' B' L' D' R2 B' D' F R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
5. 30.465 F B' R' L2 D' R U2 B U' F2 D B' D B' D2 U2 R' L' U' B D F' R U' B' 
6. 30.217 U' F' D2 F2 R' D' U B R' U F2 R2 L' D' B2 F' D L' D' L U' F2 U2 F2 B 
7. 31.399 U2 F B' U2 B2 D U F L' D' L' B2 F' R' F' U2 F2 U' L' U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 
8. 23.345 R' F U R' D2 L R' F2 U' D2 F' U F' L R2 B2 L' R' D' U' B' L2 U B2 R2 
9. 23.844 L' U D' R2 B R D' U' R2 U' D' F2 R' D F2 R B2 F' R2 U2 B' U' D2 B R 
10. 24.098 F2 D' U2 R F U F R2 B F' D2 U' L R2 U L2 D2 F' L B R' F' U2 L2 B2 
11. 25.553 B2 U' L' B2 U2 D' R U2 F' D F2 D R D2 R U' R U L2 F L2 U2 D' R F2 
12. 34.334 F' B2 D2 B' R L2 B U2 D' F L' R D' B L2 R2 U2 L U' B U' F B U' D' 
13. 34.570 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B L U' B2 D' B F2 L B2 R' U F' D2 U2 R D2 R U2 R2 
14. 32.370 L U B2 R2 B F R B' R2 F L B D2 R F' U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 U B F' 
15. 28.082 R' B2 L2 F' R' L2 F2 B R' U' B L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 D2 B' D R 
16. 33.725 R2 F' B2 U L2 R' U2 D' R' F R2 L D R2 B' R B2 R2 D' L R2 U2 R' D B 
17. 23.280 L' D2 F' B' D' B U' F' L U2 R' D' L' B2 F' R' D2 F' U R' L' B' U B U 
18. 29.263 U' R' D L2 B D' L2 F2 R2 B' F' D' R' U2 R' B' U' R L' B' F2 U2 F' U2 B 
19. 39.998 F2 L U F R2 U B2 D' U B' R2 B D' L2 D2 F' D' L' F L2 R' D L D2 B' 
20. 35.934 U2 F2 B' L B' L U F2 R' U L2 R' D' U2 L2 D L' R2 F' U F D2 U R L 
21. 34.344 R2 L' U' R2 F U F' U2 L' D' R2 L2 F D2 U' L D L2 B2 F' U F2 U' L U 
22. 37.166 U2 F L B' L' R F2 U' L F2 D' U2 F U' D2 F R' L2 U2 D' F L2 D2 U2 R 
23. 27.449 B' L2 F' B2 D' L2 F2 B' U D' R' F2 U D' R F D' L B2 R B2 F2 U B' R' 
24. 30.399 U' R2 B R L B2 F2 D' B F' D B2 L' U2 D2 F2 D R' D L' R B F2 R' L 
25. 30.085 U' D F' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 R' D2 F L' B' F' R' F' R' B2 D2 U2 R' F B' L' D' 
26. 40.567 U L D' F B' U' D2 R' B2 R B2 F' D B' F U2 F' D U B2 R F2 B' D' F 
27. 34.694 F2 R' D' U L' R' D B D B R2 D' U' F' U F2 D' B D B D U' L' U2 B' 
28. 35.683 U2 D2 R2 D2 U F U' D R2 B' U B' D' U2 L' F L2 D2 U2 L R' F B2 D R2 
29. 34.144 F2 R B L B2 L R2 F2 L D L2 F' R' F R2 F2 R2 L' B2 U' D2 R2 U B2 D 
30. 33.155 D' U2 F2 D2 L D' U R' B' L' D2 L2 D' U' B2 D B' U' F R' D U' L' U R2 
31. 36.055 L' F2 R F2 D2 U' L2 B' D2 R U D' R2 U D F' U2 L2 R' B' U' R2 L F B' 
32. 27.379 D2 F' D2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U2 B2 U R' L' B' F2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 
33. 32.345 D L' U' D2 B F' D U R' L D2 F' L D' R' L2 F U L' B' F' D' F2 L B' 
34. 35.820 B L2 R' D' U B' F R B2 D2 R L2 B F L' D2 B2 D2 L D U R' B' D' U' 
35. 28.547 U2 F U' L' D2 F2 B R' B2 D2 F L2 F' U' L' F' U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F B2 L2 
36. 34.146 F2 U L D2 B' U' L2 U2 F' R' L' D' B2 L2 B D' B2 D2 U B2 U2 B' F' U B2 
37. 39.333 D2 R B' U B D L2 B' U2 R' B' F U2 B' U2 B D U' B D2 U R D' R2 B2 
38. 25.851 F R D2 U' F2 U' L' U' D R' L D2 F2 D' F' D2 L' F2 B L' R2 U L U' F' 
39. 31.065 F' L2 D' F2 B R F' B2 L B' D L' U2 R2 U' D L D' F2 U2 L' R2 U' R F 
40. 34.694 R L2 U2 D R2 L B' R' U L2 B2 D' U B R' D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B R2 
41. 29.892 U D F' U2 B' D2 L' R' U' F R2 F' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 D2 R' D R2 B' R2 L D' 
42. 32.169 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U R2 B L' D' L2 R2 U' D F2 L2 U F L' B R2 B2 
43. 31.964 F' L D' L2 B' R' D2 R' F R B' R' L' B D L2 B2 R' D L F R B R2 U' 
44. 31.034 L2 B2 U B' D' R2 L B' L F L2 U B' D2 B U' L' F2 B' L R' U2 B' F' R 
45. 24.151 B F' D2 L R D' U2 L' R2 B R L2 B U D F D2 U' R' U B F L F2 R' 
46. 28.532 U2 B R2 F' L2 R D2 U2 L2 F' B' L' D' F U' R2 B2 R' D' F2 U2 D2 L' D2 U 
47. 26.836 L F D' R' F' L' R' U2 B L2 U B2 R2 D2 B' D2 L B' U D2 F' U L' B R' 
48. 38.162 R B D' R2 F2 R F2 U F D B2 R B' L' B2 F R' D U B F' R B R2 D 
49. 32.645 L' R' U2 D2 B D F' L' R2 U L' F2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D' L R' B L' U2 B2 R2 
50. 34.304 R2 F L' D B R2 L2 F' U R D2 B2 L D R2 U' L' R F L R' B R2 D F2 
51. 30.278 B2 L' U2 B2 U' B R2 F' D2 R D' L F D2 L B2 F2 D U2 F' L B' R2 D R2 
52. 24.779 F B2 R F U' D' L2 B' R' F2 R' L' U' R F B U L2 B L2 U R' B D' F' 
53. 25.532 F' U F B2 U' D' L R F D' F B' D2 F2 L2 B R L D' L R U F U' D 
54. 29.314 U L B D F D B D2 F' B U' D R U2 F2 B D U' F2 U F B' L' R U' 
55. 27.382 D2 U2 F L' U B2 U R' L2 U2 L' U2 D2 L D' B2 U' F' U2 L' R B F L' U 
56. 43.495 R2 F' B L2 B F D R' L' B2 D2 L2 D R D' L2 U2 L2 D R F2 L2 F D B 
57. 30.487 D' F U2 D2 B2 R' D R D2 R2 U B' F U' L R2 F B' U D' B F D2 B' D2 
58. 41.037 U2 D2 B R U' D' R' D' R2 F' B' R' B F2 R' B' D F L' R2 F B2 U F' R' 
59. 30.715 R B R2 L2 D' L' R' D F' R' F U2 F' R2 L2 F2 R' D L2 D L' F' R' B' R 
60. 27.847 D' R' D' U2 R2 D L2 U B' F R' U2 F2 L R U2 L' U D R F' U D2 F' L2 
61. 37.171 D R' D2 U B2 D' U2 R' D' B D' R B2 F' U B U F2 R2 B2 D F2 R B' D2 
62. 30.167 B2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R U' F' R L U2 D2 F2 R2 L' B L U B2 R2 B2 
63. 28.395 L2 R' B2 D B D L' U' B' L2 F2 U2 F D' B F2 D' R2 L D L' U' R2 B U 
64. 29.487 D F' D U B' D' B' F D2 U' R U' R' L F' B2 R' D2 L B' R2 F L' B F2 
65. 28.731 R2 F U' L D U' F2 B' U2 R2 L' D' R2 F D' F2 B L U2 D' B' L B' D' U' 
66. 30.434 R' B' L F' B D F' R2 L F' D2 B2 L R2 B D2 B' F L2 U L' R U L' B 
67. 23.146 U' B' U D L2 B' D2 F B2 L2 B' D F2 L' B' R U' R2 L' D2 U' L F2 U2 R' 
68. 28.132 F2 D' B R2 L D' R' D2 L' U2 B' R' D L' U L2 B2 R' L' U2 F R2 F2 R' D' 
69. 29.515 R F2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 B' R' D2 B' F U F' B D2 L B' U D F' U' F R' D' 
70. 30.700 U F2 U B' U2 R2 L2 U2 B U2 L' R2 F2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' D' R L' B2 F2 
71. 27.048 U' R2 L F R U2 F2 B' U2 B L' D U' R' U' L F L U2 F' B L' B2 R B2 
72. 30.523 F2 D2 F' U L2 D' R2 F' D2 B R' L2 F L2 F R' F' U2 B' D U2 F2 D B2 D 
73. 29.082 U' D2 R2 F L' F' D' U' R2 L F L D' B F' U2 R' U' L' F2 R D F' L2 R 
74. 32.237 U2 L' U2 D' L2 F' U2 D B2 D' U F B2 L B2 L' R' F2 B2 U L U' B F D 
75. 35.616 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 D R F' B D' F2 L B2 F U B' D R F L B U 
76. 25.815 D2 L2 D U2 R' D R' U2 L U F' D R B' R2 L D L' D B L R' D2 U' R2 
77. 41.366 F' D2 F2 B2 U B D2 B' R2 B2 F2 D U R' U2 L R F' D2 L R D B2 U D 
78. 30.600 D L' F U' R U F U L' U' L' U' F U2 L' R2 B2 L D2 F' L' U' R' F L 
79. 32.650 B' U F2 L' R2 B2 R B' L B2 L F R2 B' U2 R' U' L' F2 L' F2 U D2 B' D' 
80. 34.215 F2 B' L' U2 B L R' F R' D' R' B' L R' D' U' R L B F2 U L2 F2 R' B2 
81. 25.778 R2 L U' B U R F B' D F L2 R U2 R B2 D B' R B2 R2 F' L F' R F2 
82. 31.781 F' R' L B2 L F B2 L R F D F' R B D F' D U2 L' B D' U2 R2 F2 U2 
83. 30.601 R D2 U B' D' L' F' U2 L F2 U2 D R2 D' B2 L U' F B' L' B' R' L' B D 
84. 22.487 F' L' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R L' B D2 L D F D' B2 F D F R' U2 F D 
85. 26.647 L R F U' L2 R2 U L' U D2 B' R L' B R2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 U B2 F2 L F2 
86. 33.516 U2 B2 D B' L' U2 B' R' F' L2 R' F2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F D L B2 F L' 
87. 26.365 D R F L' U' R B F R B' R' U2 D2 R' B F' D R' F' U F R2 U' L' F2 
88. 35.195 D R L' D' R2 L U R2 L' F D2 B F' L2 B U2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' B' U2 
89. 42.617 F2 U D2 L2 R U' R' U' B2 R F' D2 U' F2 U L U L' F' D2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 
90. 30.448 B F U2 D L2 U' R' D' U2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D F2 D R' B R2 D2 R' D2 R' L2 B2 
91. 34.148 L' D B R U R F U2 B2 R L F U L' R B F R2 D' B2 L2 R F' L' R 
92. 30.061 F' D' L R2 F U2 D' L' U F2 B2 D' B' R2 L' U2 R2 D' R D R2 F2 D2 F' D2 
93. 40.098 L2 R' B' R' U2 D' B' D' R' L U F' L' R2 D R L' U R U' R B' U' B2 R 
94. 29.714 B L' D' R' B2 R' B2 F D U2 R' F2 L R B' F2 R D' R2 U2 D2 B2 D' L F 
95. 28.913 F' R2 L2 D U2 L B' F' U' L2 D R2 B L' R D' F2 L' D B' D2 U R' F' L' 
96. 20.895 U' L' B L' U2 R' L2 D' F' R B2 U B F2 U L' U D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L F' R 
97. 31.847 R' L B L2 D' B' R2 F U R2 B' F' U F D2 R2 F' B L' B2 F D' U R2 F' 
98. 37.914 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 U B' D' L2 U R U B2 L' F D2 U' B2 F U' D2 R 
99. 28.878 R D2 L R2 F B2 D' B D2 L F U2 R U' R2 B2 L' B' L2 U' R' U' B' D B 
100. 31.079 F2 L' F' U' R U2 L' D' U2 B2 U F L' R2 B' L' D L2 D' F U2 B' F U2 B 
101. 27.805 R2 F L F L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 R2 F2 B' R' D F2 U' D2 R' F R2 B' L2 D 
102. 26.217 B' L' U2 L U' R2 F2 L D' L2 D' R' F B' R' B2 R2 U B2 R D2 F2 L R' B' 
103. 33.418 D' L2 U2 D L2 B' U F' D2 F R F' R' B2 R L B2 R B2 L' F' D2 B2 L F' 
104. 23.734 L' F' L R U' B' R2 B U2 L' D2 L2 R' B' L2 U' B F' D2 F U L' F B' R 
105. 37.197 R D2 U2 R D L' D' B' D2 L' U F D L2 D' U' L' F L F' B D2 R2 D2 L2 
106. 31.196 L' B L B' D' B2 L2 U' L R' D2 B2 F' R' U' D F' R' F' L' R2 D' F L F 
107. 19.383 F D2 U' B D' R U' D F R2 D2 L' F2 B R B' R2 L2 B2 L B' D' R2 F' R' 
108. 21.930 B' F' L R2 B' R L2 B' L2 U L F D2 B2 D U2 R2 U B2 D F' D R' L B 
109. 26.314 F' L' R' F' R D' R L2 U' D F' D B D' R L' U2 F2 R D' U B F U' R2 
110. 25.463 B L' B2 F' L' U2 F' R D B2 R B2 R2 U2 D' B L U' B R2 U2 F' D2 F' R' 
111. 32.916 B F R2 L2 F2 L F2 L' R B' F R2 B' L2 B' D' R' U D' B U' R D' L U' 
112. 29.105 D B' R L' F' R' U B' F' L D2 L' R2 U' B U' B L2 U F' U2 R D' R2 B 
113. 29.401 F' B2 D U F2 R' F U2 B U2 F' U' B' D R2 D2 R' L2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 U' R' 
114. 31.185 U2 R2 F U' L U' L' F' L D F2 D F2 D F2 D U R L B2 D2 B2 F' L R2 
115. 28.151 U' R' L D' F' L' U' D B' F R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' F R' B2 D2 L B' L B R' 
116. 26.270 B2 L2 R D F2 R L D' F' R D' B U D2 R' U2 R F D L' R2 U2 L D2 L2 
117. 26.802 F' D' B2 L' U2 D2 L' B' F' L' F2 R2 U B L B2 R' F2 L F B D' B2 F2 L' 
118. 23.788 F R2 U D F2 U B' L2 F U B L2 D' L' U R' F' D2 L D' B2 F L' U L2 
119. 26.100 B' U' L' R B D' L2 U' D L' R2 D' U' R U R2 B U B2 R' D' R U B R 
120. 26.617 R D U' R' D' F R' B U2 R2 B D' L' D' B2 R2 B2 F' L D2 L B L' D F 
121. 30.921 B F2 R' U2 D' F' B R' L' U' R L2 B' D R2 U B' L D F' R F L' F' L2 
122. 29.889 D B U B F L2 U D B2 U2 R' D2 B' R D' R' F R B' L2 B' F2 L B' D' 
123. 28.845 B2 F' L R F2 L R D' L2 B2 L' R' F' B U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B R D2 F2 D L 
124. 37.249 U F R2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 B R' L2 B D' R B U' F2 U' D F' U' D R D F2 
125. 23.965 R' D' L' R U' B2 U L' U' F2 R2 F2 R B' R2 L' U F' D F' R2 F2 B D U 
126. 25.973 R D2 F2 L B' U2 F2 B2 U' D B2 R2 L B2 U2 R' L2 U L' F2 D2 F2 U L R 
127. 34.082 B2 L R' U' L D2 U' F B D' B' L' R D F2 B2 R' U2 F D2 U' R' L D' L 
128. 30.162 L U2 R U2 D L U R2 L2 F B D2 U2 F' B' L2 U2 L' U2 B' D' U B U' D' 
129. 36.812 R L' F2 D2 B D' F2 R' U B' F2 D L2 R B' R D L F' B2 D' B' R' U2 D2 
130. 37.919 F2 B2 D2 B U' D2 L U F2 L B F' R' U' B2 L F' D' B' U B R B D2 U2 
131. 30.032 B2 L' R2 D' F' R2 U2 F' B2 U2 L' R B' D U R2 F' D R F2 D' F L' B L 
132. 35.536 R' F2 R2 F U2 B2 F2 L F D B U' F2 B2 R F2 R2 D' L2 B' R L' B' U' D 
133. 33.060 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B U2 D2 R U2 D F2 U R B F R' B' D2 L2 D2 U' L2 R' B2 
134. 33.033 B' D2 F' U' R' B2 F' D' U2 B' U D R F2 U L2 U2 B2 L D2 U' L2 R2 U' L 
135. 35.919 B R2 F' B2 U' R U2 F2 L2 D' F L U2 F R F' L D L' U2 R2 F2 R D2 L2 
136. 32.867 R B' D2 U B' L' F2 B R' D F' D B D2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 L' B L2 R2 
137. 24.312 D' B U' B' R' L' D U R U D B R' U2 L' R2 B' R' D2 U' B' U2 R2 U R' 
138. 35.004 L2 R2 F U R2 U' F2 L R2 U2 D L2 B' D' R2 L U F' U R' F U2 L2 R U' 
139. 30.700 B' U2 D' L' F2 U' L2 F' L' R2 F' D' U B L' F D2 B' D2 R' L F' L' U' L 
140. 29.186 U' R2 U' F' U2 B2 R2 F B' L2 B2 R D' F' U2 L D2 R2 B' U F2 D B2 R F' 
141. 33.942 U' F' U' R' U2 D' F' B2 D' F' R' D' U L D B' R' F2 B L2 D' U' F D F2 
142. 36.765 D L2 R2 F D L2 D R' U R2 F B R U' B' R2 B' L' F' B' L' F2 R2 U2 L 
143. 27.536 U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 L D' R U L2 R U2 D2 B' R2 B2 D U' R F B2 R' U2 B 
144. 33.180 U2 L U2 D' B U2 D B2 U2 B' U R' F2 L U2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' F' L R' F2 U 
145. 32.215 U2 B R' B D2 L2 B' R2 L' F' D B' F2 R' B2 L D' F2 U' D' F' B R B' U2 
146. 22.163 R B2 F L F2 B U L2 F2 D2 R U D' F U2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 L U' B2 F2 D 
147. 26.150 L U F' D2 F U2 F2 U2 R D' R' L2 D' R U' L D2 R2 U D B' L2 F U R2 
148. 29.549 F2 U L' R2 B F2 U' B' R' U' L' D U' L2 F' B2 L U L' B2 U D' F2 R' D2 
149. 30.971 B' L' F' L R' B' U' R' B D' R D R' D' B2 L' R' B L2 U R' L' F B D 
150. 44.881 F B2 U2 B D R D F D B2 U F' D' B2 R F2 B' D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U L' 
151. 30.732 R' D B2 F' U' B U' F U' F2 D2 L' R' U F U2 D' F B' R D2 L' U D' B 
152. 25.827 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 F' R' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F L2 B D U2 L2 B' D2 B' F' D' F 
153. 28.932 U' D F' U' D2 R2 F' U' R' F' U F R U' D L D' F' L2 B U2 L' U' B' L2 
154. 33.899 B' D R' F' U' D2 L' U' R D' R D' R' L U' D2 F' L' D R2 B F D' L B' 
155. 43.061 D' L' U D L' D L B L B F D' R' D2 U' F2 B L2 D F' R F2 D' U B2 
156. 19.915 B2 F' L' F' B D' L2 B R' F' D R2 F' B2 L2 B L2 D L2 F2 R L2 B L2 B 
157. 25.803 F' B D L2 B' U' D B2 U' R U' F' D2 B R D' B' F2 R' D2 U F' U' L B2 
158. 30.098 R' L' B2 U F' U R D' F B2 U' D2 L' D F2 L B2 D B2 U' F' D' L R F' 
159. 33.649 D R' F2 U L' B' L2 F2 U2 B L F2 D B R' U2 F2 B2 R2 D F' D2 U2 B2 F' 
160. 33.051 L' D2 B2 R' U' L' U D F' R2 U2 F L' F' B U B2 F U' R L B2 U L' F2 
161. 37.546 D' F' U B D2 L' R' U' F2 U2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 R' L2 B2 L' R2 D2 F D' 
162. 35.599 B' U2 F2 B U2 B D L2 B' D U' R' L U D2 F L2 U' R2 D' F' R U L F 
163. 33.697 F' B U2 F' U D' B2 U' L U2 D2 F U' R2 B2 L' B' F2 D U2 R F R D2 R 
164. 30.663 F B2 R L2 D' R U B2 D F L2 F' R2 F2 D B F D' U' B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 
165. 27.232 R' F' B L2 D B' F2 U2 D2 B' F2 D2 R2 D' L' U' B L R B L2 U R' F2 D' 
166. 26.779 B L2 U' F' D2 L' U' F U2 B' L D L2 R' F2 B2 D R U2 L' B2 D' L' B L 
167. 34.252 D2 R2 B L' R' F B' D L R2 B F2 L U F' B' R2 B L B2 L F2 U2 D R' 
168. 39.333 L2 F' L' R B' R2 U' D R D' B' L2 B L' B' D' U R B2 L2 R U2 D2 B D' 
169. 32.184 U2 R2 F' U R' D U' L' R B' L R2 B' L' R F' B2 D' F2 D B2 L' D R2 B2 
170. 27.364 R2 L F B' D R2 U2 F2 B2 U D' B' F' L2 F2 R D' U L F' R2 U2 F R2 D 
171. 31.651 F2 R' B R' B R L2 F2 L D' B' L2 R' D' F2 D2 L2 F' B U2 D2 F2 D F2 L 
172. 30.415 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U' R' U R F' D' L2 B' F2 R2 B' R' B' F R2 D2 B F' U' 
173. 30.866 L' B2 U' R F R' U D' L B' L2 U' R U2 F L R' D U F' D R' F2 L F' 
174. 29.133 R F2 D L' R' D' B L2 D' U2 R' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R U2 D R2 B R2 
175. 27.112 U B D' F' B R D' U' R' U B' U' R2 L' B' D' R' U2 L2 U' D F2 B' L2 D 
176. 28.214 F2 D' U F2 B' R2 F2 D R2 B L' F' R L' B' D U2 L2 F R B2 L' R2 B' D2 
177. 28.398 D R2 U2 B R2 U' B' R2 L B' F' R' D' L B F' D' L2 U2 F D2 R F' D' B 
178. 31.480 F' L D F2 D2 B D' B' D2 R U2 D' F2 R' B' F' U' R2 L2 F' U2 L' U2 D' F 
179. 29.279 F D' R L F2 D' F2 R U2 L' D' L R' F' L' D R' D2 R' F2 U B' L B U 
180. 28.121 R' L' D F U F' D B2 R2 U' D R2 L' F' B2 R' U2 B' U' R' L U2 B' F2 L 
181. 34.453 L' D' B' L R2 U' F2 D L' B R U' L D B' R L U L2 U' B' U2 B2 F' R' 
182. 40.120 B' L' U2 F2 D2 R F' R' L' F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L' D' U R D R U' L2 D2 F2 
183. 29.283 L2 D2 L' B D L2 U R' D2 B' U' F2 D B' F' R2 L D2 U' L' R' F R' U' F 
184. 30.154 B' U' B2 R2 L2 B U' L R2 F D L2 R' D' F R' B F U2 L2 U L2 R2 U' B2 
185. 38.916 B2 R B L U' D' F' B2 L B' F' D2 L2 B D B F' R2 D2 F D' B F2 R' F 
186. 34.926 U2 F2 U D B U2 F2 U L F2 R L2 U2 B D' B2 R' U2 B L' U' B D2 U' B2 
187. 39.916+ L D2 U L2 D2 L R U2 L2 U' B2 D' F R L2 U' D B' D' F2 D2 F2 R B D' 
188. 31.123 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 B' D F' R B L2 U' F' D2 U' F2 R2 D' R F2 D' U' R B' F2 
189. 31.485 R2 F R U' D F2 U D2 F D B' R F L' B' U' L F2 U L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L 
190. 23.827 F' L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' D' R2 F D2 F U' L U B2 R B F D L' U2 F 
191. 37.768 L' B D B' F R' F2 R L' D B2 F' R U' R' U' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' B D' 
192. 29.833 D2 L2 D' B R' F2 R L' D' B D B L' D F' L' F2 L' B R2 B2 D2 F' R' L2 
193. 29.806 B U D2 B F U L' F L U' L2 U2 D F R' U D2 B2 U' L2 R' U' F R2 D' 
194. 22.348 D' U F' D2 B2 U F' L U' F D' R L F' D2 U B R2 B2 F R D2 R2 L2 U' 
195. 35.101 L2 R F D' U' L2 B2 L B' F U2 D L D' F2 R' B2 R D' B U' F' B2 U L 
196. 33.099 U L2 R D' L' U' D' B2 R' D F' L2 F2 R U' R' L' U R L F2 L' B D2 L' 
197. 28.831 L D R U2 F' D' L B' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R B R2 F' L' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F' R2 
198. 34.602 B2 R' D' U' F B2 R' U L' F B R F L' B D2 F2 B' L' F2 L D L' B2 U 
199. 25.967 F D' L2 D2 R' L' U R D B F2 L B' U' R' B' D' R' B2 U F' R D' R2 F' 
200. 39.294 L2 U D F' B2 D' L2 U' R F' U L' U D2 R2 L D' F D2 F2 U D R' U R2 
201. 22.917 B2 R D' U' B L' U D F' R2 F' D L2 D' B R' F' B' R' L F' B U B' L' 
202. 25.564 D' L2 B L2 B' D U' R' U2 B D' R2 L2 B2 L' B F2 U' D F2 R2 L' F2 R L2 
203. 28.196 D' B' U R2 U D' L2 D2 L' F2 B U2 B2 F' U2 L R' U2 D F' L B' D2 L2 F 
204. 34.281 B' L2 U2 B R D U2 F2 B R' B' D' L2 F B2 L D' F D2 B D2 U' B2 U B 
205. 27.530 F L' R2 F2 L' B' F2 D F B' D2 B' R' B F D' F L F' D R' B' R2 U' L2 
206. 34.235 F' B R2 U L U R D R2 U2 L U D L' R' F2 B' D2 B L D2 L' D' F L 
207. 36.367 D' F2 D2 F U2 L2 R' D' B2 D' F' R' D2 F2 U' B2 R' F B' R2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 
208. 21.548 U2 F' B' L D2 L D B L2 R U2 B' D B' U D2 B2 D B' L D F2 U' B' D2 
209. 26.951 L' D' F2 D' B R' U' F2 D B2 D2 R B D2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 F2 L' 
210. 35.851 B2 D2 U B' R F2 R U' R' D' F2 U' L2 F R2 B F' U' D2 R L B2 L R' F2 
211. 27.903 B F' D' U' F2 D B2 U B' U' L' F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 R' F L D2 F' B L2 
212. 42.374 R2 B' U2 F U' F2 L' R2 F' L R' B' D' U' F2 B U R' B' F' R' L' U2 B2 D2 
213. 28.452 U B' U F2 U2 F' L' R B' F' L2 U D2 R U2 L2 U D R2 U2 F U2 F2 B2 U' 
214. 29.316 D2 R2 L2 B2 L' F R' L F L' R F' U' F2 B2 U2 B2 R U F B L' D2 B R' 
215. 28.330 B2 R' F' R D B2 L B2 L' U' B' F R U D B2 D' R F B2 U2 B' F' D L2 
216. 42.232 R B' R U' R' U F' L' D2 U2 B R F D B U L2 R U' L2 U' L U' F2 D 
217. 31.475 R L2 B' F L' R2 F U F L R2 F L' R2 U B U' D F2 L U' L2 D2 L2 B2 
218. 23.997 R F' R U' B2 U D B' D F U2 D2 B' F R D R L2 U D2 L F2 R2 B F2 
219. 35.999 U2 D R' L2 F' D' L2 F D2 B D L2 U2 B L B2 D2 U L D2 R' F' R' U' B 
220. 26.216 B U L2 B' D' L' R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 L R2 D B' R' D U2 F' U R' B' U R 
221. 29.427 U B F2 R' B2 D' R D2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 B' L' D2 U' L2 U' R' D' B' F' L' R' 
222. 38.293 F R' D' U' B' D U' R D' L' D F' U' L D2 R' L2 F U F L2 F B' L2 D 
223. 31.523 B2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U L B2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 D B' 
224. 27.201 L U' L2 F2 R B R B' R2 U' L' B F2 U' D2 F2 R2 L' B2 U L' D R2 U' F2 
225. 41.294 U2 R2 U B2 L F' R D2 L B D' R L F R2 B2 U2 R' F' U2 F R2 L2 F D2 
226. 34.963 U2 D2 R' L' B R U2 L U' D2 B' R2 L' B' U F2 B D' U B U' D2 R U2 D 
227. 30.976 F' R' F' R' B2 D2 R U' D2 R' L U F R' U' L' B2 R2 L2 U' L U2 L2 D L' 
228. 30.149 B' D F2 D' U F' U' B2 U2 D B' L' U2 R F' R2 B' D' F L R D R' U' F' 
229. 35.071 L2 R' U2 B F' U2 L2 B' R U' D' B2 D2 B' U2 R' F2 D2 R L2 B F D F' L' 
230. 28.814 R2 U' R B' U' F2 D2 F B U2 B D F' D' B2 U2 R B' F' D' B F' L' R2 D' 
231. 28.448 R' D2 F' L2 D' L R D' U' B D2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 D' L2 F' L' D U' F2 R' L 
232. 29.798 F D' F R2 U' D2 R L2 U2 F2 R' F2 D B L R F2 L2 B' L F' U' F' R' D' 
233. 32.044 U' R D2 U2 B' R B' L D U B L' R B2 D B' R L' D B' D' B' F2 R' D 
234. 29.884 F' D' U2 L R' F2 R' U2 R L D' L' F' B' L D' U' B2 D' B2 U' R D F B' 
235. 45.715 R L2 B U' B L' D' F D' B' R2 U' D L R2 D2 L' U' L B' U2 L2 R F' B2 
236. 24.755 B2 U' B' F' R' F' L U' L2 F' L U' F' D F L2 F' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 L D U2 
237. 34.783 F' D' B2 D F' B' U2 L2 F' U B D' U2 B2 L2 D' U2 R L B L' D' R2 D' F' 
238. 37.131 F' U' L' F R F' L F' L2 R F2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R U2 F' B2 R U' F2 B2 R' 
239. 20.217 R F D' R' B2 D' U' R L2 U R2 B L' B' R2 B U' D' R' L F2 D2 B D2 R' 
240. 36.584 L2 D' R2 U2 R F L U B2 D' R' U B R' F B U' R2 L B2 D' R' D F' B' 
241. 37.149 L2 D' F2 L U2 L' D' U2 R' B' F2 U2 B' D B R' D2 L D U2 F U2 B U' R2 
242. 33.049 R' B' R' F B' R2 F B U' R' B D' L U' B D R2 D B U B2 R' D R2 D' 
243. 28.117 U' L F B R' U2 B' L D R' L' D B' D2 B2 L' R D' L' R' B2 D' B2 L D' 
244. 25.513 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D F' U2 D2 B F' D2 L2 D' B F2 U L D' R' U' F U2 B F 
245. 31.211 L' R F2 U F2 U2 R' F2 L U' L' U' F2 D R D2 R2 D2 R' U' F R2 B R2 B' 
246. 47.700 F2 D L2 F B D' R2 F' D L U' L' D' U R2 L2 U' F' D' U' B2 R D' U F 
247. 36.232 F B2 L' B U L U' B' D2 B' R2 U B2 U' R U' R2 U L R F D' F2 B' U 
248. 31.568 D L' D2 B2 L' D' F' B R' F' R' L F' U F' D' F2 U L F' D U' B' R2 U 
249. 27.780 D2 U2 L R2 B2 L2 D U' B' L D2 U2 L U' R' B' F' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 
250. 35.520 R2 B2 U' D R2 D2 U' B F' U' L' D R' D2 B R2 D' F R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U 
251. 40.448 L' R' U' D2 L F2 L U' R' L2 B2 U2 B F R' D2 L' D2 L2 D' U R' F R2 B' 
252. 32.946 L' U D L D R U' L' R' F D2 F2 U' L U2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 U L' B2 L2 
253. 36.968 U' F L' D' U2 R' U B L2 F2 L' F2 L2 R2 B' D' B L' B R' L' U R B D2 
254. 32.568 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 F L2 F D2 L2 D' L D U' F R B' R' D' L 
255. 30.651 L U' B2 U R' U2 F' L U' R' L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' 
256. 27.085 L' D2 L F' R' B' U' D2 R' B2 U2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 
257. 27.963 L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 U R' D2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 R' 
258. 40.235 L' B U R F L' B' D' L2 D' L2 F2 R L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 D2 
259. 40.663 U B' D' L F U' R D F2 R D F2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 
260. 39.320 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L U2 L F2 U R B U' F2 
261. 39.983 U2 R2 F2 L D B2 R B2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 
262. 33.250 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B U F' L2 R F' D L R' D' F 
263. 34.281 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R B' L R2 U F U2 B2 D2 
264. 38.299 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L U2 R2 D' L R2 F L' R2 B' U' R D2 
265. 32.401 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' B' L2 D F' L' D2 B2 D' R D 
266. 44.015 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L B F' L2 D2 R' F2 U' L' D 
267. 36.727 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F' D L B F' L2 U' R2 B' 
268. 31.634 D' F2 R2 U2 D' B U L B' R2 D2 F2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L 
269. 37.418 F D2 R U D' B' U' R2 B' R B U2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F 
270. 30.583 R2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 B F2 L R2 U L2 D F L U 
271. 38.236 L D R' B D F L2 B U' B2 R U2 F2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 D 
272. 37.927 U' F' R' L' D' B' U' D F U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D 
273. 31.020 B L2 F' B U' B' D' R F' R2 U' D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 
274. 35.396 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 L R2 D2 B L2 U' L2 D' B' L2 B F L2 
275. 39.199 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U L2 U B L2 D B D B D2 R D2 U 
276. 29.689 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U B2 F' L D U' L U 
277. 31.605 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D' R F' L R' U L2 D' B U 
278. 29.462 U2 R2 B2 R L' D' F' L D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' 
279. 32.331 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D2 R D F' D2 B' R' F' U B2 R' 
280. 38.652 B' R' L U B' D B2 D' F' U2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 R2 
281. 28.707 L2 R2 F R2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L' B F U B2 L R2 B U B 
282. 26.498 L2 U B2 F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U R' B' U F2 U R2 
283. 29.395 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 B' U B R' U' B D F2 U2 R' U2 
284. 27.513+ F2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L D' F U' R D R' F' D2 R2 
285. 39.663 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L F D2 L R2 
286. 33.965 U2 B' U L D F' B' R' B2 R F U2 D2 F D2 R2 F B2 D2 F2 
287. 27.399 B2 D U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L F' D' L2 D' F D U2 L2 U 
288. 35.347 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 R2 D' L F L F2 L D U L' D 
289. 38.934 B' L' F' R L' B' U2 D L' F' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' 
290. 29.433 R' U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D' B D2 F R2 L2 B' R2 F B L2 
291. 28.565 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L' U F L' R D' F2 L2 B R2 
292. 34.830 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B U' F U L D L' R' U2 
293. 27.600 B' U2 B R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F R2 U F U L2 R' D F L R 
294. 36.880 F' U2 B R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D R' U2 L' F2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R 
295. 34.817 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 F U B F2 D2 L' R2 F' U' R2 
296. 36.413 F' R2 U' D R D L' F D2 L B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 
297. 36.795 F' L D F2 U B D' B L' D' R2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' 
298. 30.209 D2 F' R D R U' B' L2 F U2 D2 B2 R L2 B2 L F2 L B2 L 
299. 26.482 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' B2 R2 U F' 
300. 34.999 U2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L D' R2 U R' F' D L' D U' 
301. 35.878 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 U B2 D2 B F2 U L2 D R' D2 U2 B' U 
302. 30.017 U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' R2 B' D2 F L' B2 F' R2 D B R B U F 
303. 26.274+ B' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B F' U' R' B U' B2 D2 U B R2 U2 
304. 40.288 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F U' R2 F2 R F' D L' F' 
305. 31.617 R2 F U2 F D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F' R' D2 L B U B' L' U2 B' F' 
306. 35.380 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U F' L U F' R D2 B' D F2 U2 
307. 47.544 U2 B' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L F2 L' B F' L U' L2 R F' 
308. 32.472 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F U L' F' U L F' R D R' B2 
309. 21.849 L U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L B2 R' D' U2 L2 B U' F2 D L2 D 
310. 38.862 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 U' L2 U' L R2 B' R B2 U' 
311. 27.109 D2 R2 L2 B L' B2 L' F' D' F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R F2 B2 R 
312. 34.253 U L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' D U2 R' U' L R2 U2 
313. 34.812 R' U2 R2 F' U L' U2 F B D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 
314. 40.283 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D L2 F R' B F' U' L F' U2 B' R' 
315. 24.533 D2 L' B2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L D' F' U L2 F L' U2 R2 
316. 32.029 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 R B D2 L R B R' U2 
317. 41.303 R F R' L2 U' L' F2 R2 U' L' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 L2 B' 
318. 38.300 D F2 U R' B' L2 D F' D R' U2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 
319. 42.519 U' R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 R U' B D' L R' B R B2 U2 
320. 32.781 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 D B2 D2 B L B U F L R' D F2 U' 
321. 39.938 B' R' F' R L B U D F' R B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L2 
322. 28.171 U2 R' D2 F2 L' R' B2 R' F' D R B U2 F' U L' F2 U2 
323. 22.213 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B' R2 F' D2 F' D' U2 L R' D2 
324. 33.413 D' R' F2 R B2 D' B' R2 F L' D2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 
325. 47.497 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D L' R U B' L F2 D2 F R D2 F' 
326. 31.470 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' F' D' L U' B' L2 R' B' F2 R F2 
327. 35.380 R2 L2 D R' L' B D F2 U' L U' B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 
328. 27.781 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F' R2 D B' F R U2 B2 L R 
329. 29.659 L2 B2 F D2 F' L2 F' L F2 U F' R' U B' R' D R' 
330. 25.688 L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U' R' D' R2 B L U' F R2 D2 B R' 
331. 36.159 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F L' B U2 R D B2 L2 U R2 
332. 34.991 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D F D2 R D' B L' U' B' L D' 
333. 31.162 R2 B' L2 F R' L' D' R2 F' U L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 B D2 R2 
334. 25.959 R B2 F2 L U2 R B2 R B2 L2 D2 U' L B' L U2 R D' U2 F R 
335. 33.908 U L' U2 R' F U F B U' R U2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 
336. 28.174 U2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D' B' R2 D2 B2 D' F L2 F2 
337. 30.243 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L D L' F' L' D2 B2 L R2 U' 
338. 26.161 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F' L2 D' U L' B D R' B' U2 
339. 28.248 U2 F2 D B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D' L R' D' B' R2 F D2 B D R' U' 
340. 33.548 F2 D' F2 B2 L F R' U L' B' U2 F2 B2 U R2 U F2 D F2 U F2 
341. 39.611 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L B' R B' R U' B2 D' R2 
342. 30.443 D L2 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B' D F R F' L D R U2 B 
343. 26.627 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B' D' R U B2 R' F' L R2 B2 F' 
344. 34.748 U2 R' U F' R D B2 D B' D B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 
345. 29.952 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R U' F R2 D' L B' U R' D' 
346. 24.326 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' B' L U2 B' L D2 R2 B 
347. 31.398 B D L' F R B U2 D' B L2 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 
348. 38.118 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 F R' D2 U2 R' D' L2 F' R D 
349. 36.081 B2 L2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' R' F' D' B' F U2 F' U F2 U2 
350. 24.035 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R B2 L2 B2 L2 D F L2 B2 D' U B' D2 U 
351. 29.766 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F' R U F2 L2 D2 F' D' L D 
352. 37.398 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 B' U R U L R F D2 U B R F' 
353. 31.650 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' R2 B R D' B2 D' F R2 F2 
354. 26.982 L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L' R' D B' D' U R' B2 R' F 
355. 34.064 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B' U B' F' L F2 U F' R2 U' 
356. 45.174+ L2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F R D2 F2 D2 B' D B2 U2 R2 
357. 41.166 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R D' B2 F' L' D B' D2 U' R2 
358. 35.862 B L2 B' D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F' U2 L' B2 U' B R U2 B' R' D R' 
359. 35.454 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D F2 R' D2 U R F R2 D L2 U F' L' 
360. 32.800 F' D F' R F2 R2 D2 F R B D' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U 
361. 36.711 B R2 B D2 F R2 F U2 L2 R2 B' U L F2 L' B R2 D2 R' U' 
362. 40.897 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' B' R2 B2 R' U L' D B2 U 
363. 22.462 D2 F' D2 B R2 F D2 F D2 R2 F2 L' U' L2 R2 F D' R U2 R2 F2 
364. 36.443 D2 R2 F' R2 L' B U F R L D L2 U D2 F2 U' D2 R2 
365. 35.165 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 R D2 L2 B' R U R2 D F' D2 U2 L2 F2 
366. 36.047 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F' D U2 R B' R2 U B L B' 
367. 29.700 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L R D' R2 F' L' D2 L2 B' U 
368. 30.765 U' R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B' L' F2 D' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 
369. 27.464 F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' R2 B2 D R F D' F2 U2 B 
370. 48.199 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 R D B' R U L' F R' U 
371. 48.740 R' U R2 L' D R' D' L B L2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 U L2 U2 L2 
372. 29.651 L2 U2 B F U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' F2 U' B D' F' D' R F' 
373. 30.383 F2 D B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 D F U F2 U L D B' 
374. 29.733 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 F' U B D' L2 B' R D B' R2 
375. 44.187 B D2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 R' B' D' L' R F' R B' 
376. 24.543 L2 F' U2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D F' L R2 D' R2 F' U' 
377. 31.844 B2 U' B' D F' L F R F2 U' D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' 
378. 27.967 L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' B2 U' L F2 U' L' F2 D L B D F 
379. 39.666 U B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' D F U R' B' L U B2 D' 
380. 32.098 U2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 D B L2 F L' D2 F2 R2 U' F' 
381. 29.850 F' L2 D2 B F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D' L' F' L' B R' B' D2 F' L 
382. 29.453 L F2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 D' F R D B D' U L U2 B2 
383. 37.120 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 U' F2 L' U' L D R2 B L2 F2 L2 D 
384. 34.201 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R' B' D2 F2 U' F L U' F 
385. 38.548 U2 R2 B U2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 R D' U' F D B R U2 F' D2 
386. 34.599 D R' B2 R U D' L' D2 F2 B' R2 D F2 B2 D F2 U' D2 L2 
387. 32.399 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B2 R F2 U' R' B L B2 D F' D' F U' 
388. 32.332 D F' U' F L D F' R' B' U F R2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 B U2 
389. 31.413 F2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 F R2 U R2 B U R D R U2 F' L R 
390. 31.052 U' B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F L B' L F' U' F D R' U2 
391. 32.421 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D F' U R2 D U' B' L' R' D U 
392. 48.966 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' L B2 L' B' L2 R B F2 D' 
393. 35.071 F D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R U' L' R' F D' U L2 B U2 
394. 28.334 D' R U' D' B' U' F R' D' R' L2 F' L2 D2 F B' R2 B D2 R2 
395. 33.177 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F U' R' B R' D R2 B D2 R2 
396. 32.131 R2 U R2 F2 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L U R' F D F2 D U' F' R 
397. 42.310 D2 L2 B R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 R U F U' R2 B R B D U 
398. 31.167 B2 U2 F L2 F L2 U2 F U2 F D' U' R' D2 U' R' F' L B' F' 
399. 28.466 F' L2 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B U' B L2 F' R B D' B' U L' 
400. 33.813 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 F L' B2 R2 F U L' D U R 
401. 33.165 D2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F R2 B F2 L' D' R2 F' R U L D U R2 
402. 32.202 U2 L' R' D2 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 D' B R' F2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 
403. 48.984 R2 F L2 B' R2 B U2 L2 D2 F' R U F' L2 D2 F L U L 
404. 34.158 U2 R2 B D B D' L' U' R F' U2 L2 U2 D L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 
405. 37.601 F D' L2 B R2 D2 F2 L F L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 B L2 
406. 25.691 R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 U B2 R' F2 U F' D' R' U' B' R2 B 
407. 30.234 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F D B' U L F' D B' L D2 
408. 41.484 B2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R F U F U' F2 R B' D L' 
409. 35.864 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 L R2 F2 D2 B D' F' R2 F' U2 R U2 L' D' 
410. 27.501 B U' R2 L U' D2 R2 D' R B' L2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F 
411. 29.399 B2 D' U' F2 D B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R U B2 D' F' D2 L R D' L' 
412. 28.999 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 U B2 R' D U2 B2 R' B D 
413. 29.831 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B' F' L D B L' R' F2 D L' 
414. 31.880 U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' B R2 U R' F2 L2 U' B' 
415. 39.733 L2 F U2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 B' R2 D' B' F U L2 B2 U2 L' B' R 
416. 30.963 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 D U2 F D' L' R2 B' F2 D' U2 F2 
417. 36.017 R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F' D F2 R' U' B2 R' D 
418. 34.819 U2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F R2 B' L' D2 B' F D2 L' U' 
419. 26.598 F' U L2 U F' B U' L' D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 
420. 33.620 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' F D' U2 F2 U' L D L' U2 
421. 27.985 D' B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R U B' D B2 L' F' D' F2 R2 
422. 29.217 L B2 L' D2 L B2 L' R' F2 D2 F U' R D2 F2 D' L2 D L' 
423. 30.651 L' U2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 R' B L R' B U L' U B' D2 U' 
424. 35.299 B2 R B2 L F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B' U F2 U' F2 L F L2 U2 
425. 20.865 U B' L' D R' F U' R2 B L U' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 
426. 28.000 R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 L' B D' R' D L2 B F D' R 
427. 33.412 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D F' D2 L F' U B2 F2 L 
428. 24.235 F L2 B' L' U' R' B' R2 F R' U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 
429. 34.883 F R2 B F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' R F2 U' F' L R' U B2 F2 U2 
430. 33.297 L B2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 U L R' U2 F2 U L2 B' R2 F 
431. 21.144 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F R F R D' L R U' L R2 B' 
432. 29.700 R' B2 D2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 B' U' R' F L B' U' F R B2 
433. 23.086 R' L' B2 R U2 D2 R' U R D2 F' L2 F R2 B D2 L2 F 
434. 32.496 R' B2 L' U2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 D' R2 B' F2 
435. 29.600 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 F U2 L' U B2 U R' U2 F R 
436. 23.885 D F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F' D2 L B' F' U2 B D' L' U2 
437. 24.463 B2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' B F2 L' F' L' F U F L 
438. 28.766 L2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D R U B' U' F L' B2 L2 B D' F' 
439. 26.386 D2 L' U2 D F' L B2 U2 D F2 R B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 
440. 28.615 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U B2 D B2 F R' F' R B2 D R' F' U 
441. 29.050 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R' U' B R' F2 R' D2 F' R 
442. 38.482 U' F B L' U' F2 R U2 L' D2 B' U2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 R2 B' 
443. 24.433 L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R B' R D' L2 R2 B' D' R2 F2 R2 
444. 27.351 F R2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 F D' L' U2 L F2 U2 R D2 R L D2 
445. 37.666 F2 L' U' B' R2 F L F D' B' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 
446. 24.679 L U2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 D' R2 B L2 R2 U' B D' B' R 
447. 25.985 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F' R B D' U' B2 U' R' B' U2 B2 
448. 30.449 L2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 D' L2 U L R' D F R2 D B' F' R U 
449. 28.267 F U' B R' F2 B2 U L2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 
450. 27.716 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B' R2 B2 R F D' R2 D' R U2 
451. 30.001 R2 U2 F U D2 B' R D2 B L' B2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 D L2 U 
452. 30.596 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 U' L2 R2 B R U R2 D2 B R 
453. 28.546 L2 D B2 D B2 U F2 U L2 D2 L' B' L' B2 U F R F' U F' 
454. 33.116 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R F L2 R2 F' D L' R B R 
455. 30.076 B' U2 D B' U' D F' L F' R' L2 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 
456. 31.234 R' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' D' R' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D' 
457. 29.090 D F2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D B2 R' D R' U L B2 R' U2 B' L' 
458. 31.317 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 D' U' L' F D2 U' B F R 
459. 26.199 F' U2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 F L2 B' U L2 B D2 L2 B D2 L R F2 
460. 41.182 R2 B' F L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' L' U' B' R B' F' U R' D 
461. 30.784 D R' F U' F' D2 R F' B' D' R' U2 R' D2 F2 L F2 B2 L' F2 U2 
462. 25.704 U B' L' F U R' D2 F' B D' F2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 L U2 L 
463. 29.633 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U F R' F D' B L' D B2 U F 
464. 30.962 R B L' D' L2 U2 R2 B' U R U D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 
465. 34.094 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L' F2 U R B F2 R' D U R' B 
466. 31.166 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 L D2 R' U F' L' B2 U L2 U 
467. 34.376 D2 R D' F2 R' U2 D2 B D' R2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 
468. 47.526 F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U F2 U' L' U2 B L B2 L B2 U' B 
469. 32.800 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 B' D R2 B2 R U B F2 U 
470. 31.869 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R2 U L' R D B2 L2 B' D2 B2 
471. 45.932 U' D B' U' L B2 U R U2 F B' U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
472. 32.487 B D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' B U L D' R' B L2 U2 R 
473. 37.497 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' F' R D F2 L' D' R2 F L R2 
474. 28.248 F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 F' L' B' R2 U' B2 L' B R2 D U' 
475. 25.083 L' U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 U L' D B' D' R2 D' U B 
476. 35.080 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L F2 L2 D' U2 B' U2 F' D U' 
477. 28.282 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L D R' U' B L' U' B2 D2 F' 
478. 32.399 D R2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B' R' D' U F U2 L2 F' L 
479. 33.450 L2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 B' R' F' D' L B L B2 U R' 
480. 30.316 U2 R F' U' R U' L' D' L F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B U2 L2 D2 
481. 46.303 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D R' B2 U B' F' U F' 
482. 31.805 R2 U' F L F' B' U' R B R U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 
483. 29.715 D2 B2 L U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' D' B L B2 F' D' U2 L B 
484. 36.114 L2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B F2 D' R D U L' F2 L B' L B' 
485. 44.266 F B L' B2 U' D' L' D B' D F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 
486. 32.134 R' U2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 R' F2 L B' U2 B' U B2 F L' B2 U' L' 
487. 29.283 R2 B' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' D L' U2 F' D2 F' U R2 D2 R 
488. 29.580 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F D2 B L2 F D' U B D' L R' D R' F2 L' 
489. 24.522 R U' R2 B L U2 B' U' R F L' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 
490. 36.744 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F U' B L F' L' R2 U2 B' R' 
491. 32.546 F2 D2 L2 B U' F' U' L U D2 F D2 B' D2 B' D2 F U2 B' L2 
492. 40.488 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U L2 B2 D' B' U F D' B' D2 F U L' U2 R' 
493. 29.856 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 D2 U' L F2 D' R F' L B L' B2 D 
494. 28.570 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U' F' D F2 L' D R F2 D B U 
495. 31.278 F' U2 B L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F U R2 F D2 R2 B' U B2 R' U' 
496. 25.115 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B R' D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 
497. 37.870 B U2 B L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' F D' L2 R D2 L2 U' 
498. 29.713 U L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B R2 D L' U2 L2 F2 L2 F U 
499. 30.455 F D2 B R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B' D U B F U L' B' U2 L2 
500. 35.393 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L D' U' F U2 L' F U' F' D' 
501. 31.907 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 F D2 U2 L' F' L R U' L' D' R' F' L 
502. 42.773 B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B U2 B' U R2 B2 F' U2 B' L' R' D B' 
503. 33.881 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U F2 L' F' D' L' B U B' U' L' F' 
504. 34.366 U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B' L' U R B D B2 R' B D 
505. 42.101 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R F2 D 
506. 34.149 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 B' R2 F' R F L B2 U' B R2 D R' D 
507. 27.064 F2 U2 R' L' F2 B D' F2 R' F' B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 
508. 29.851 B2 R L' F' R2 L' D' B' U R B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U2 
509. 31.480 F' B' U2 R2 U L' F' L2 B L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D 
510. 26.716 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B U2 B2 U L' B2 L' F U2 F 
511. 23.513 D' L D B' U B2 L2 D2 L' U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' D' 
512. 38.099 D2 R B' L' U L' B' D F L' U R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 
513. 31.315 D2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 F L' B R2 F2 D U2 
514. 24.529 R D' B2 L D2 R' F' B' D2 R U2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D 
515. 30.146 U' R2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U L2 F' D' L2 U' F D' R' B D' R 
516. 30.462 D2 F' D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 R B' D' L D' B2 L' U F D 
517. 27.142 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L D' R2 B2 R' D2 F R' F D' 
518. 33.865 R2 F2 D' B L D F' B2 D2 R L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D F2 
519. 29.668 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U L' U2 F D L2 D' L F' R' B' 
520. 39.908 B' R2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' U L D' L2 F2 L' B R F2 
521. 26.929 U2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B R' B2 F2 D' R' B' F D' L U' 
522. 29.008 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L' U2 R D2 U R' U B L2 F2 
523. 31.921 B2 D F2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L' B' D R' D' B' D' B' F' L' 
524. 25.744 D2 F R U2 D2 F2 L' U R' D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 
525. 28.464 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 D B L' B' U B2 F2 U2 
526. 32.933 D2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 R' B' R2 U' B L D' U2 L' R2 
527. 29.292 F D2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 L' B2 L2 U L D2 U R2 B' F' 
528. 33.573 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 U L F D U L' F2 U2 L B2 
529. 28.791 D2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' L F2 D' L B U' L D' L2 U' 
530. 41.924 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L' B D2 L' B 
531. 22.929 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L D2 L' B2 U R2 D2 B' R B F' U B' L2 
532. 30.950 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F' D' L' U2 R D2 B' U F2 U2 F 
533. 27.820 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 R' D2 B' R2 F R' F U R B' F' U 
534. 27.849 B D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U' B L2 R' B' D R' U' R' F2 
535. 27.032 L' F' D2 L F B2 L D2 F R' F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 
536. 25.345 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L' D B R' U' F L' F2 L' F' 
537. 33.478 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U B2 U' B2 R' B' R' D' R' B2 L U2 
538. 38.253 L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' R F D U2 R' F' R D2 L 
539. 29.660 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 R2 F' D' F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F 
540. 23.816 D F L D R B2 R2 F D F L2 F L2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 
541. 33.954 B' D' F' D2 F U' B D2 L U' R2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 
542. 38.961 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 U' F D2 L' D' L2 R' B D2 F' 
543. 29.232 F' R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 L' U' L R U R2 B D2 U2 R 
544. 32.339 D' F2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 D R' B' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F 
545. 39.549 F2 R B D F2 L F' R B' L' U R2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 
546. 30.375 R2 D' U' F2 U B2 F2 D F U L2 D' B F L' U L' F2 
547. 28.592 B2 F2 R2 U2 L R2 F2 R' D2 R' B R U B' L2 D' F D' B' R' 
548. 26.643 B' R U2 F R' D B' L U2 R' F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B 
549. 25.981 B2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B U L' B' R' F' L D2 R2 F' 
550. 35.414 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 R B F D U B' R U2 
551. 31.445 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D R F' L F' R2 F U L2 F2 D' 
552. 32.715 U D F R L F2 D' F' D2 B U2 R2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 
553. 24.171 B' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U B L' U2 B2 L' U L2 R B2 
554. 26.897 U' L2 D B' D' B2 U2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 D2 F2 U2 
555. 31.727 D' F2 B D L' F L' F' R B D2 B U2 B' U2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 
556. 32.748 R' D2 R B2 L' D2 L B2 U2 L2 U' R U2 L U2 F' L' B F R' 
557. 33.085 F' B2 D' R2 U R B' U2 R' F' B2 L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 L2 F2 R2 
558. 28.107 F R' U' B R2 L' F B2 U' R U L2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 
559. 36.001 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' R D2 U F' L2 R D U' R2 U' 
560. 28.612 L2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F R D2 L2 B R U' B L B2 L 
561. 30.661 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' R B' L R2 U2 F' D B2 U2 
562. 21.777 D2 L B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R B2 R F' U B2 D' B' L F L R2 
563. 32.581 L2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R2 F R' F2 D L2 R2 B' F2 L' 
564. 30.067 D B' D' B Rw B Fw2 L' B' D' Uw' F' Fw L R' F' D Rw2 Uw2 R' D Fw' Uw2 F B' Uw2 U B U Rw' R D2 Uw' U2 R2 D Fw B R2 Fw2 
565. 35.537 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B D2 L' U' F R2 U2 F' U' B' R' B2 
566. 30.498 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 R' U2 L R' B D' L U' L B' R' F R' F2 
567. 33.387 F2 R' B U2 B2 L2 U' L' D L U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 B2 
568. 26.768 U2 R2 U2 R U2 L B2 F2 R' F2 L2 U' B' F U2 R2 F D R2 U2 
569. 27.015 B' L' U2 D F U B D' L' F' R' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 
570. 31.022 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' L U2 L2 B U F2 R' F' L' B D' 
571. 30.763 D' F2 D L2 R2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 R' D R F2 U' B' D' R D' F 
572. 27.369 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D F' L' B' L' D' B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 
573. 24.944 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' L F' L B U2 F' R D' F 
574. 24.159 D' L2 B2 D U R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D B L' U2 F2 D' U B2 U R' 
575. 33.559 L F2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 R2 F' L' F2 U' R2 B 
576. 25.235 D2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 F U' 
577. 24.586 F' B D' R2 B2 L B D2 R' F' U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 B2 U 
578. 29.646 F R2 B R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L B R' B' F2 L2 U' 
579. 32.482 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 L R D' L U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 
580. 23.214 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' L D B2 R' B D' B2 D2 L' 
581. 25.469 B L2 F D2 F' D2 F R' D' F2 L F2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R 
582. 26.411 R2 U F' R2 L' D' B2 R2 D2 B' U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 
583. 28.767 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' B2 F' L' D L B D2 L D R 
584. 29.450 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' U L2 U' L F' R2 U R' 
585. 26.363 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 U B R' U' L D' F' L' B2 R2 
586. 37.755 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F L2 U' F U R F2 U F2 R 
587. 32.512 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 R D2 F2 R F L2 U F2 U L' D B' F2 
588. 23.102 F2 D' U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 U F U F L' R' B2 R2 D' R' U2 
589. 28.017 R D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 U L D' L' U2 B' D L2 R2 U2 
590. 28.995 U B' R L2 U' F R' B' R' F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' R2 
591. 22.304 U2 B2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B' R' D L2 D2 L' U2 B R' D' 
592. 25.283 L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L' F' R U' B' U' B' D' F L' 
593. 23.672 U2 R B2 R' F2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 D' B2 U L B F' U' R' B' R2 
594. 36.862 R2 F L2 D2 F L2 B L2 F' U2 R D B D' U B2 L' U2 L' R' 
595. 31.966 B2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 D2 L B' D R2 F2 L B' F2 D L R' 
596. 30.920 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B L2 U L B' L' F R F' R2 
597. 32.263 U L2 U' L' D F' B2 R' B L2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L 
598. 26.547 B' D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 R' U' F' L' B2 F' D F2 L F' 
599. 36.926 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' L2 U' F R2 D R U R' B' 
600. 32.029 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L' B' F2 R2 B R B' D F2 U2 
601. 28.478 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R U' B2 D' R' B' D' F' L2 R2 F2 
602. 22.964 D2 R' D L U R F2 R F R L2 F2 B2 D F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 R2 
603. 38.278 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B R2 D R B' D' U B F' 
604. 29.056 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L D2 L' F' D U2 B L' F2 D2 F' U' L2 F' 
605. 27.897 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B' R2 F' R U' L2 D' B' L D2 
606. 33.140 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F R' D2 U' B U' R2 D' B2 U 
607. 29.472 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R D2 L' D' F R U' B2 R' B' 
608. 27.046 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B D F2 D2 R' B2 L R B2 U' 
609. 29.071 B2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 B U' L2 D' R U B L 
610. 32.215 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R D2 F' D B' D2 F' L2 F 
611. 24.663 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D' R D' R2 D' L F' D2 B' U B' 
612. 30.793 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F D' L' U F2 L R F' R' U' L 
613. 31.000 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 B' L2 U L B F' R U' R F2 
614. 26.426 L2 D' L B' L2 D' R U2 D B' U R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 
615. 26.265 D R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B D2 F' L B' L D U R' D' 
616. 25.177 R B' U R U2 B R' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 
617. 22.933 F R' L U' L U2 D' L' F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 D2 
618. 25.646 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' F U' R' D' R2 D2 L U B D2 
619. 29.026 F U' B' L F2 U' L D2 R' B2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D 
620. 27.631 D2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R2 U' R2 D' B D' L' D B2 F D2 
621. 28.463 R2 B2 D' U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' F' U2 L' D' F' R U' F' U B 
622. 35.474 D2 B' U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 R2 F D B' L' B' U R' B2 F2 D2 B 
623. 39.104 B2 R L' B R2 F L D R' U B2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 B 
624. 27.595 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 B' D F2 R' U2 F' L2 B2 L' B' R' 
625. 31.485 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R B2 U R U F' R B2 R U B R2 
626. 26.556 L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F' U R' U L' R D' L D2 F' 
627. 33.359 R' B' R2 D F2 L' D L' U L2 F U2 B' R2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 B' 
628. 30.555 B' D2 L' U' R L2 B U D R2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B U2 F B2 L2 
629. 26.475 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 U' L2 F' R' U' R2 F2 R B R F2 U2 
630. 30.634 D R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 U' L2 D2 F2 R' D L2 B2 U2 B' L' B' D' R' 
631. 26.724 L2 R2 D2 F D2 F R2 B2 D2 B' L' R' U' F2 D' B' L2 D U2 F2 
632. 25.838 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F' D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' U L 
633. 35.289 U' R2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 F U2 R' U2 R' D2 L U' L2 R 
634. 28.974 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' L' R D' B2 D2 B F' U2 
635. 25.655 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' U' R2 B D R F' L' U' B' L2 F U' 
636. 29.899 L' D F2 L F' R D F B' U R U2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 R U2 D2 L 
637. 32.176 U2 L2 D2 B U2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 U' B F R F' D' B L 
638. 28.477 U2 F' D R2 B2 L D R U' B' R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 
639. 27.477 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U F L D L' B U F' D L B2 
640. 34.380 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 U F' R B F2 R D' F' L 
641. 27.832 L B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 F U2 R' U F' L D' F L' U 
642. 32.053 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R U2 F D F' L D' B' D' U' 
643. 27.684 B U2 B' R2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 D U' F' R2 D2 F2 L' D L2 F' 
644. 26.049 R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 U B' L' U' L' R' U F2 U2 B U 
645. 26.166 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L U2 L' F2 U' B' D2 U2 F L2 B' D B2 L' U' 
646. 26.963 F' R F B' R U L' B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F' B2 
647. 28.887 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B' R B2 D2 F L' R' U B' D R2 
648. 26.788 U R2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 U2 R' U B' R U F R' B2 L U' 
649. 25.602 F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U F2 U F D' R2 F L D F R' D L 
650. 31.549 U D' R' U2 F' B' D' L2 B2 D' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 R B2 
651. 35.135 R B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' B U' B' L2 D' L F2 R B' L2 
652. 28.950 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B U' R F2 L2 U F' L' D R' U2 
653. 33.946 L2 D R2 U R2 U L2 U R2 U2 L2 F' L' D L2 D' F D' U B' U 
654. 27.625 B2 D B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L B U2 L' R U2 B2 R' U B2 
655. 31.164 L2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 U B R2 U R D L2 B D2 F' 
656. 24.830 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U B2 U L' D2 B D R2 U2 B R B' 
657. 32.454 D2 L R D2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 R' D' R D F R2 D B2 L 
658. 29.257 R' F D2 R2 L F' L' U' D B D2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 
659. 44.153 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 B2 D2 L U2 B U R' D U' R' U F' U' 
660. 26.658 R2 F' B' D F' U' D2 B' L' D' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 
661. 33.672 U' D' F' L' F' B' D' L' F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 
662. 32.523 R' U2 R' B L' U2 F2 D2 L' U' B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D 
663. 33.410 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U B U B' R' F R' D2 B' F2 R' U' 
664. 39.352 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 U' R' F' U2 L U2 B' L' F' L2 
665. 28.401 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F' R' B2 D' F' L B' F' D' 
666. 30.463 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D B R U2 B F L2 R B2 D' U2 L2 
667. 28.947 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F' D' B' U' F' R2 B' U' R D2 
668. 30.885 D2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F L R' B' R' U' B2 D' L 
669. 20.113 D2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 D2 R' U R2 F 
670. 29.767 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' U' R U' L2 B' L' D U2 B' U' R' F 
671. 40.711 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' L U F2 U R2 B2 F' D 
672. 28.390 L U2 B2 L2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 B' D R2 D' L U2 B' R' U B 
673. 39.888 U' L' B R F' L' D R' U2 R D2 B2 U2 D2 L F2 D2 L' 
674. 26.475 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 U' B' R' D B D 
675. 34.316 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 B U B' D F' L R' F' L2 U2 
676. 25.046 L2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' F D2 R F' D L' B2 L U' 
677. 27.938 F' B2 L F' R2 B L2 U' D R L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 
678. 24.643 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' F D' B D' B' F2 U' R' B U 
679. 33.762 D2 U2 B D2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 F' U' L' F' U2 B R B2 U2 B F 
680. 29.259 F2 D B D2 L' D2 R' L2 U2 F D' R2 U' D2 F2 U2 D 
681. 32.247 F2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' F' U2 R' B' L2 R D2 F' D 
682. 31.171 L' U B2 R F' U' B' D B2 L' D' F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 
683. 30.552 D2 R U F2 R2 B L' B' U' B' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 
684. 26.053 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' U B' L D R U B' L' U2 L F' 
685. 28.590 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 D R2 U L R2 D B2 F' R2 U' F2 L B U2 
686. 27.572 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 F D L F2 D2 B' F' D' B U' R' 
687. 32.480 D L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D F' R D B L R F' L' R2 U' 
688. 36.631 U' R2 F L2 U B2 U2 R L' F L D2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 R B2 
689. 33.738 L2 R2 D U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 U F' U' B' L D L' U' R D' F' 
690. 29.466 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 R' F2 R B2 U' R B' R D2 
691. 24.852 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D U' B' D2 L' D' F' D R' D' U L' 
692. 22.062 R2 F2 U' B R2 L' F2 B U B L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 
693. 41.607 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R' B R' B2 L R2 U L2 R2 U' 
694. 33.205 F2 U2 L' U D2 R F B2 U' B' R2 U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 
695. 32.917 R' D2 L F2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L F D L F2 U' F2 U' B U2 B' 
696. 29.399 U' B2 F2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' R' F L D2 B' F2 D2 R2 U' 
697. 29.649 D F2 U2 B2 R' U' F R L' F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 
698. 34.564 B2 L U' R2 B D' F' R' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U D2 R2 D R2 F2 
699. 27.274 U2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' U B L R2 U' B2 L B' F R' 
700. 30.825 B' F' L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 B R2 D' B2 R U' L B' D F' D' L' R' 
701. 27.999 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 F D' B' U2 R B2 U' B L' U F 
702. 29.466 L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' F D2 B2 R' U B L R2 D' F' 
703. 22.830 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F R2 F R2 D L F' D2 R U F' D2 L2 D2 
704. 27.790 U' D2 B' D R2 F2 B2 U2 B L' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F U2 B 
705. 31.538 R2 D L2 U2 D' B2 D' R' B L U F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 
706. 25.425 B2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' U' R U F2 L' B' R' F' R2 F 
707. 30.688 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B F2 D L R' F' U' F' L2 R' 
708. 36.164 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B U R' D F' R B' D L2 
709. 21.247 R' D' F2 B U F L' B L D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' 
710. 26.489 F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' B U' R' F D' R2 F R F' 
711. 23.054 R2 B' D' L' U' B' U' L U' L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 
712. 29.736 U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 F L2 R U' B' D' R' B2 
713. 30.359 L R2 F2 L R F2 R' F2 D2 U2 B U L' D F R2 D R2 D 
714. 26.313 F' L2 U' L B2 U' B' D2 L B2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 
715. 27.031 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 L' B L B' R' B2 D B L2 F2 
716. 24.101 U2 L2 R2 B F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U L' B' F2 U B' F R2 U2 
717. 32.901 D2 R2 D2 B F R2 U2 F' D2 F' U' L R' U' B2 U' R2 F R2 B 
718. 30.383 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 B2 L' B F' R F D L2 U' R' U 
719. 29.010 R D L F2 D F' B' U' R2 L' B2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 
720. 24.743 U' L2 U2 R' B' D F2 R U' F2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 L2 F2 
721. 21.334 L' B U' F' L' F2 R B2 L' U D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 
722. 32.418 U2 L B' D' B2 R U' B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R L U2 L' U2 L2 F2 
723. 24.046 U2 F L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 R U' F' L' F U2 B U F 
724. 31.330 D2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U' B2 D2 B L D F L2 D B' 
725. 45.179 D' L2 U R2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U' L' U2 F2 L' F' R D L 
726. 26.064 B' D R2 F' B R2 U' B' R' F U2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 
727. 34.391 D2 B' L2 B D' F' D' B' U' L B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 R D2 R2 
728. 20.608 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' F U2 L D' B L2 D F2 L R2 D2 
729. 25.962 B R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 R D' U' B' L2 F' D' L' B2 D' 
730. 26.934 L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 B' L U2 B' R F U' F2 D2 U2 
731. 29.662 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 U F R B2 R2 B D F L2 B R' 
732. 29.840 R U2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' B' U R' F2 D2 R D R' D2 F 
733. 28.222 L2 B L' U R F' D L U F R2 B2 L' B2 L U2 L' B2 R 
734. 30.144 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D U R2 F L' U' F' U' R' U B R2 
735. 28.388 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B L2 D' B' F2 R' D' F' L R' F R' U2 
736. 27.546 R2 F2 U L F L' F R2 U F2 U2 L B2 L F2 L' D2 R' 
737. 23.477 R D' R' B U' R B L2 U2 R U' F2 U R2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U 
738. 27.937 B2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 U2 F L2 F' D' B U2 L' U2 F2 U B' R D' 
739. 30.493 D' B2 L B2 L F U2 L2 D' L2 B R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 D2 
740. 27.508 R' B' U2 R' U' D2 F' U2 R D2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 
741. 34.822 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F' L' R D2 F' L F2 D B2 U R' 
742. 32.942 U D2 F' R' L' F R' F B U' F2 U2 B2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 R' F2 
743. 29.467 R2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' L2 D' L2 F' D' L' B U' L 
744. 28.644 B D R B L F' L2 D R' B L2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 B R2 
745. 25.954 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' D' F2 R2 D F' D2 B' L B2 
746. 26.299 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L D U' R B2 U2 F' R2 B' R 
747. 29.203 U2 L' D' F' B U2 D' R2 L U' R L2 U2 R F2 R2 L' U2 F2 B2 L' 
748. 29.549 U2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 U' B F2 D U F' U L R2 U' 
749. 27.015 F2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' F L' U' L' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L B2 
750. 22.793 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B' R U' R' B F U' R' D' U' R' 
751. 28.428 U2 F U B2 D B' L' U2 F' R U B2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 D' R2 U 
752. 24.194 L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L R2 D' U' R' B D' R B' 
753. 25.432 L2 F' B U' L2 F' R D' B' R' B R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 
754. 29.937 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L' B' L2 D' R U2 F L R D R2 
755. 23.812 U R L2 D B2 R' U L2 D B' U2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 
756. 34.943 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' B2 U F D' F2 R' D2 R2 D 
757. 27.797 F U' L D' R2 F2 R U B' U' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 
758. 29.203 R2 U' F2 R U' L F' U2 B U2 R2 B2 R U2 R F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 
759. 26.424 D2 B' D' R' U2 B' U2 L' D B' R2 U F2 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' 
760. 28.281 D2 R2 D' L B2 R F U' R' D R2 L2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' 
761. 22.258 B2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F L' U' F' D B' U2 F2 U2 L U2 
762. 36.100 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 F R' B2 L' R2 U' L2 B' R U 
763. 31.499 D2 L' U' R' F R2 L2 F U L' F B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 D2 R2 
764. 37.620 B' D2 B' U2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U R D' U L' R' D2 L2 F' R 
765. 26.114 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B D F L2 D' B' L' U' B' F 
766. 19.361 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U L U' R' U2 B2 R D' F' U B 
767. 25.378 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L U F L2 D U B' F L B 
768. 20.348 D L2 F R2 D' L' F2 D R B D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' 
769. 24.718 U2 L' U2 L F2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 L U L B2 L2 F R U' R' D2 F2 
770. 28.746 R' L U2 F' B2 D B L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L2 
771. 29.426 U' B' D' F R' F' U2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R 
772. 21.767 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F2 R D U' L2 F2 R F' D2 R' U' 
773. 23.288 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 U L B2 L' B' L' D' B D F U2 
774. 22.168 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R' B U' R D F D' F' R2 F' 
775. 30.631 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R D R2 F' D2 L D R2 B' F' 
776. 23.500 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 B2 L F R' B2 L' B' D B' L B' 
777. 18.398 R F L F B2 U F B' L2 D R F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 
778. 32.056 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 B' U' F R' D2 L2 F' U' L B' F2 
779. 28.209 L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U L D' B D B U B' U' F R D' 
780. 25.929 L B2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F' R' B2 D' R2 U' F2 R' B' D2 
781. 28.040 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 U F' D2 L2 R B F' U2 
782. 30.392 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' L D' U F' U' F' U L 
783. 21.914 F' U2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B' L R D L2 F2 
784. 28.000 D' L2 U F2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B' U' F' D2 B D R' B2 F L 
785. 29.731 D R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L F' D2 U B2 L2 U R' F' L' U' 
786. 26.936 R F2 L' R D2 L U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B' U L2 R B2 D2 R 
787. 29.115 F L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B' U' D B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 L D2 L 
788. 24.501 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B F2 D2 B D B' F2 L' U' F2 L' U R 
789. 22.451 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 L R' B2 D2 U2 B' R' F' R' F2 U B U F2 D 
790. 29.082 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' R F' L' F' U2 R D B2 R 
791. 26.623 B' R2 F U' L' U B2 D2 L' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F R2 
792. 25.709 D2 L U2 L B2 U2 F2 R D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L' D R B U B' U2 
793. 28.363 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F' R D' L2 B2 D' L2 B' D' 
794. 27.910 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R D F D' B U F2 U F U2 
795. 27.218 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R F2 D2 U L' R2 F D' R' U2 B2 L' F 
796. 20.859 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D R' U F L' U L D U' R D2 
797. 27.179 U F2 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U R U' L2 D' F2 R B D' R2 D 
798. 26.469 D F L B2 L' F' B R' U' D2 F2 L U2 D2 L' B2 R F2 R2 
799. 22.982 F2 R F2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B L2 F' D U' R' F' D B U' L' 
800. 25.866 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 R U B' L2 R B F' 
801. 22.645 B U' B2 R F2 R D' L2 B R U2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 
802. 23.919 F R2 B2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L' D' B' D' B U' F2 L D2 
803. 18.408 L' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 F L' B U' L' R2 F' R' D 
804. 26.643 L2 D2 R' F' R2 F' L B' U2 F U R2 D L2 U' R2 U D B2 U 
805. 21.985 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U L' B2 R U' R' D2 R U2 F' 
806. 25.275 D' B2 F2 D B2 U L2 U2 R2 F U B' D' F' L2 B R D2 R' 
807. 29.210 L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U L F U2 B U L' R2 D2 F2 U 
808. 26.970 R2 L' F R U' F' D F U2 D' F D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 
809. 25.590 R2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 F L2 U2 R' B D2 B2 R2 U L' R2 F U' 
810. 23.681 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U R D2 B R' D' F' D' B D R' U' 
811. 35.693 U' B2 R' F L' U R2 U B R2 U' F2 U' F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 R2 
812. 27.353 D L D2 F R B' D' F' R B U' B2 U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 D 
813. 29.936 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' D U2 B D2 R2 U L2 F' 
814. 24.741 U' D2 F2 L2 F D2 R' D F B U F2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D2 
815. 26.242 B L D B L2 D R2 L2 U' R F L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F B2 
816. 26.228 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 U R' F2 U2 F' U R' D2 R F' 
817. 24.567 F2 L2 U' L2 D U B2 R2 U' B2 D' B R D2 F' U' L B2 L2 D' L' 
818. 30.770 R2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 R' U2 L' U2 L F R2 U' B2 D2 B F L' D' R2 
819. 21.616 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F' L' B U' R U2 F' R F2 
820. 27.839 U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R' F2 D' B' F R' D' R2 U' B2 
821. 36.295 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 U2 B2 F L' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' B D 
822. 32.732 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B R' D R U2 B' R' U L' D 
823. 23.864 D R' U F2 U L F R2 U L2 F B2 U2 F R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B 
824. 24.067 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R D' R' B L' B' R' B U' R 
825. 29.977 B' D L D' B2 L2 U' B2 U F' R2 F U2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F 
826. 31.262 L2 D2 B D2 F D2 F' L2 B' L2 D' L' F' U2 F R F2 R D' F 
827. 31.215 F L2 D2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 B F2 D' B2 L R' F' U' B2 R U' R' 
828. 25.025 F2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U R D2 B2 D U2 F' L' R D' 
829. 26.795 U' F2 D2 B' U2 F R B' U' D2 R L2 F2 B2 D2 L' U2 D2 F2 R2 
830. 24.694 R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 F R' U B' L' B' L2 U R 
831. 26.685 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 R D2 L B' U' L2 R' U' R D' F R' U2 
832. 26.922 B2 R' B' D' F2 U B' U2 D' R' B' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 
833. 25.183 D B2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D U2 L B2 F2 U L2 
834. 29.881 F2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R B U F' L2 R D' L2 R U 
835. 34.862 F B' R2 D2 L' B2 R2 F R D F2 B U2 D2 B L2 D2 B' U2 
836. 26.411 U B' L D L' F' L2 F R L2 D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 U2 D2 B' R2 
837. 26.338 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U' F L D' U R D B D2 F' D2 
838. 27.547 R U R' U R' F2 L2 D B R B2 R2 F2 R2 L D2 B2 U2 D2 
839. 23.425 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F' U' R' B2 U' F2 U' B' U B2 F' 
840. 22.900 L D2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U' B R D' U B' 
841. 24.183 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R' U2 R B' L' F' R U' L' B R 
842. 24.206 B2 R F' R2 B L2 U' D' B' L2 B2 U2 R L2 F2 L B2 D2 L 
843. 24.857 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 U R' D2 B2 D2 B D' B2 F' U' 
844. 31.425 R' L F2 R U R L2 D B R2 B2 U2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 
845. 24.039 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R D B L2 R D R2 F' R U B 
846. 31.058 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' F' U' R' U R2 D R2 U B R' 
847. 30.157 U2 L F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' R B2 U L' F D' B2 L2 R' D2 F' U2 F' 
848. 26.366 L2 R2 D R2 D B2 F2 D U2 B2 R U' F U2 F' U' B' R2 U2 
849. 28.495 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B F' L2 B' R2 D2 L F D' U' R2 F' R F' D' U' 
850. 29.262 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 D' B' R U2 L2 R2 U F' U' B' 
851. 25.482 L2 U2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L' F2 R2 F' L R' B2 D' B2 D2 
852. 34.558 D2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 L B D R' B L' U B' F' U' 
853. 21.264 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 D2 L F D' U F' R B2 L F' D2 L2 
854. 32.156 B2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 U B' L' R D' R U' B U' B D2 
855. 31.147 B2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 L D2 L' D' L' U' F R' D' L U2 F' U2 L2 
856. 24.991 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B U' L2 D2 U' R' B' L F' U 
857. 25.804 L2 B R2 B L2 B D2 U2 R2 B' R' U B R D2 B' L2 B2 R' B2 
858. 33.544 U' D' B2 U' R L' D' B' R U2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' B2 U2 F2 D2 
859. 26.054 B2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L2 U L R' F2 D2 U F U2 B D' 
860. 31.657 D B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 B R' U' L' D' B2 F' D' R2 U 
861. 30.134 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' B' L' F R' B2 D L' R2 B2 D' U2 
862. 29.008 F B' D B' U' R U2 L D' R' B2 R' F2 U2 R' L U2 F2 R2 
863. 26.108 F2 L2 B U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R B' L' F R' F2 D' U 
864. 26.360 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 L' R B2 D' L2 B D2 U B L U B2 
865. 32.508 B2 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' D' L' B' U' F L2 D' U' L 
866. 28.787 U' B' U' B2 U' D F R' D' L B L2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F 
867. 28.210 U R2 F R' U2 R2 B D2 F R L2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 
868. 27.947 D2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R B2 L D2 B' R D2 L2 U B2 L F D' U' 
869. 27.943 F' L' D' R' F' B D F2 R' D' R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 
870. 25.653 F B R' L F2 B' L' U' D' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 L D2 B2 
871. 30.471 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D U' R2 B2 D' L R2 B R D2 U' B' D' L2 U2 
872. 31.058 R2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L U F D F2 L' R U F' R F2 
873. 24.685 L U B2 U B' U2 B2 D' R' F D2 L2 U' D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 
874. 24.317 L2 U2 D' F U L' F' R' B' D' F' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' 
875. 29.406 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R' F U2 F' D F' L B' 
876. 29.625 R' B R U2 D L2 B2 U' R U2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 
877. 33.929 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' R2 B2 R' U' L2 B' L F 
878. 32.518 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D L R2 B' F2 D2 F' L B2 F' 
879. 27.827 D' L' U F2 R2 F B R' B' D' L F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 R F2 
880. 23.876 U D' F2 R' F' L' F R2 L B' U' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 
881. 28.697 F L2 F2 U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 U' F L' F' L' D B' D' L2 
882. 39.896 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R B L' F' D2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 
883. 28.784 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L B' F2 R' F' D U' L' R2 F R' 
884. 26.175 D2 B2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B' R' D L F' R 
885. 33.017 U D B R F' R' L F U F R' B2 R2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 
886. 26.412 L2 D' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U B' U' L' B D' U F R' U2 F' L' 
887. 27.871 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 B L2 R B D' L' B2 L2 B2 F2 
888. 31.606 R' B2 L F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 D R U2 B2 F' U2 L2 R' D' 
889. 22.001 U D2 R F2 B2 U2 B U' R' D' L2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F 
890. 28.128 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L2 R B2 F2 D' U' F' L2 B' U B' L2 B' R' 
891. 23.883 F D' F' L' U' F R D2 B U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 
892. 30.773 D2 B U2 L2 B2 F U2 B' L2 B D2 R U' L' B' F' R2 U' L2 B F 
893. 23.440 B R F R' U F' D' F D2 F R U2 L2 U2 R' B2 L U2 R U2 R' 
894. 26.072 D2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' D' R U F' D R D' L' D' B 
895. 28.989 R' F' U' D' L F B' U D R D2 R2 D2 F' B' L2 U2 B R2 
896. 28.183 F' B R U2 F D' B R2 D' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 B' 
897. 26.382 D' B' R2 F2 L B2 D F D' B2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 L F2 L2 
898. 29.265 L R B2 L' D2 L' B2 R B2 U' B F L' R2 B D2 B F R2 
899. 34.674 D' B2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 U B2 L2 R' D L U' L2 F U2 F2 U' B D2 
900. 24.000 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 B2 F U2 F' U' F' D2 R' D' F' L2 D2 F 
901. 29.669 R2 F' U2 D' B L U B' L D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 
902. 25.942 B' R' U2 F' L' U2 D R2 F U' F2 R2 F R2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 
903. 27.737 F2 R2 B U B D L' B' R' U R' U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 L F2 D2 
904. 30.885 F' L2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 B2 D F' D' U2 B' F' D2 R F' D2 
905. 29.521 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 L' D' F' L2 D' B' U' R U L2 
906. 28.271 D2 L D2 U2 R' U2 F2 L R D2 R F' L' B D' R' B L' U F2 D 
907. 26.371 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 R F' R' B2 D B D B2 R' U L2 
908. 26.477 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L B2 L' U2 F 
909. 26.739 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R' B F' D2 B' R' B2 U R' U' 
910. 28.295 D R' F2 L U2 D2 B' U' F U' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 
911. 28.556 D B2 U' L2 D R2 D U2 B2 D2 F' U L F L' R D' R2 B L' U 
912. 26.030 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U R2 U' B2 D L' U' R F' D F U R B' R U 
913. 26.680 F2 R' U2 R D2 R D2 U2 F2 R' B R2 D F' R' U B' D L' 
914. 25.984 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F L' R B2 D2 U R D' L D2 
915. 44.277 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F' D F2 L2 F' L' B' 
916. 28.297 U B2 D B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U R B' R' D2 L2 F' L' U' R2 U 
917. 25.895 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' R' B F L F U' F2 D2 U' B 
918. 32.395 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R' B' F' L' D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R 
919. 22.122 D2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B F R' B' U2 F' R F U' F' L U' 
920. 28.717 B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 D' L F2 L' D2 R D B L' D2 U 
921. 26.680 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U F' R2 D' L B' R2 F2 L R2 F 
922. 31.411 R2 F2 D' L2 D U L2 U' R2 D L F R' F2 U B2 F' R2 D2 R2 
923. 27.123 F R U2 F D2 L2 D R U2 F R2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B2 
924. 21.098 D R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 R' F' U2 B2 D B2 D' R' B' F R 
925. 33.229 L' U L2 F' U' D F2 B' U B U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 
926. 26.170 U2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 L' D' R2 F U2 L' F D' U R F 
927. 28.285 D2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 D' F' R D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L D 
928. 30.573 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D F' R' U2 B' F' U 
929. 28.014 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R D2 F' U' B2 F U2 B2 R B' F 
930. 31.044 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 F L' B F U B' L' B2 R F' 
931. 31.677 F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L F U2 L' D B' R D' B2 
932. 29.271 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U L' D' R F' D2 L D' L' F R' 
933. 33.809 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' D2 R' U' B' F' L2 F' D2 R 
934. 27.711 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 B D2 B R2 F' R' D U R' F2 L B' R2 U2 R 
935. 27.583 F2 L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' L' B2 F' D' U B2 R2 B' 
936. 32.170 L' U2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' F R B' D F' U2 F2 L' R' F 
937. 26.667 R2 B2 L2 R' B2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 R' F U' R2 D2 F' U F' L2 F 
938. 21.402 L2 D2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 R D F L' U2 L' R2 U F R' 
939. 34.988 U' R2 L' F' R F U' L U F2 R U2 D2 R L B2 U2 L' U2 
940. 31.335 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 B F' R B' D2 U R' B' U R2 
941. 31.818 R F2 L2 R' B2 L D2 R' D2 R' D F2 D' R D2 B2 F R2 B' L' 
942. 26.174 F' D R2 U' R2 B' D' L' B R F2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D F2 B2 U2 
943. 30.542 D2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B F D' L D L D' L2 
944. 27.625 F2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 F D2 B R F D R U2 L2 F R' U F 
945. 29.964 U2 F D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' F' U B' R2 U L2 R2 B' D2 
946. 26.993 F B R D' F2 L B D2 F' L' U' L2 D' F2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D 
947. 26.146 L' B R2 L2 D R' F' R2 L' D2 F D2 F D2 R2 U2 D2 B R2 
948. 27.474 B R D F R U D2 F2 D' B U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U 
949. 24.520 U2 R D' B' L B D2 F U B2 R U2 F2 L' F2 L2 F2 R F2 R 
950. 26.202 U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F' D U B' U' R B2 D' R2 D2 
951. 37.128 F' U' B2 U2 D' B' R L2 B' R L U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 
952. 26.269 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 F U2 L' D L2 U B2 R' F' D 
953. 36.085 U2 B2 D2 F D2 B D2 F U2 B D B R2 F R U L2 B' L U2 
954. 23.356 B' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 R D' B D2 R' B2 U2 R2 D' L' 
955. 27.909 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 B F' U B2 F2 L B2 F' L' D2 
956. 27.375 F2 D R' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L' B U2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 
957. 24.438 L2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 U R2 U2 B' R D U2 F' L' R2 U2 F2 D' 
958. 29.324 D2 R' F' D F B' U F R B R2 L2 F' D2 F B2 D2 R2 U2 
959. 25.999 L B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L B2 R U2 R B' L F' D' U' F2 L F' R' D' 
960. 26.362 B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 F' L2 B L2 D2 L' U' 
961. 27.753 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D' B' R D' F U2 B2 F2 U R 
962. 26.712 U2 D2 L' B2 U' B U' F2 U R U D L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 
963. 34.628 D2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 D B L D' F' U R U2 R U' 
964. 30.524 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 B L' F' U B L D2 L 
965. 37.046 L2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R B2 L F2 R' D' R U2 B L2 R' B D' U L2 
966. 32.173 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F R' U2 L2 B' U R2 F' R2 
967. 24.999 U' L' B U' R F2 D R B' R2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B2 R2 
968. 31.874 F R2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 F U R B2 D2 R' B L2 B2 F R2 
969. 32.622 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L F' D L D2 R D2 U L' D2 
970. 27.933 R D R F' L' D B' U B U2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 
971. 23.311 F2 L2 F' U2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 U' L' R U' F R2 D' F' L2 U' 
972. 26.538 D B2 U D2 F L B L' U' L2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 
973. 26.610 B U F2 L' U' R' B' D2 B U L2 U' D2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 B2 
974. 26.124 B L2 U2 L F R D' L' B2 U' R F2 R B2 R F2 R U2 D2 B2 L2 
975. 25.305 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' D R F L B R B2 F' R2 
976. 39.534 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R B U L' U' F2 U' F L R' 
977. 22.678 D2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 R2 U' B U2 L' F' U' F2 L2 U2 
978. 25.221 B2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L D' R F2 U' R F2 U2 R2 B 
979. 30.589 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 R F U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' D' 
980. 22.210 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' B D U R' F' R' U2 F' U F' 
981. 29.150 R D2 R F2 D2 L D2 L2 R' B2 D2 F' U R' D2 U' F2 D' U2 B' R 
982. 25.217 L' D2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 L D2 L2 F' L D' F R2 U' R2 D' L' D' B 
983. 24.956 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F' U B2 L D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 
984. 30.258 F2 D L2 R2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 D R' B' U L' F D' U2 F' U2 R' 
985. 28.867 U F R L2 F' L' B2 R2 U R D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 
986. 35.493 B' L U R2 D F B' U L' F' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 
987. 27.927 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 R' F' D' L B' U' B2 F' U B2 
988. 27.856 R2 D2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' L U2 F2 D L2 B' R' B' D' 
989. 24.374 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L' U' B U' L2 B2 U R F2 L' U' 
990. 28.945 L U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B L2 F R' U' L' R F' R2 U2 
991. 32.121 F2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B F2 D R' U F L R2 D B' 
992. 25.364 R2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' F' D' B2 U2 F U' L B U' L 
993. 26.644 R D2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R U' L B2 F' L U2 L B' D F2 
994. 29.398 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' F' D L' B F' D L2 R2 F' 
995. 23.273 B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R' B' R2 D2 L2 R 
996. 28.470 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L U' R D R2 F' U2 R2 
997. 29.149 F D' L' F2 L B' D' B2 L U' R2 U2 D2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B2 U2 B' 
998. 28.208 U L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B L F2 R B F2 L2 R' D R U 
999. 29.772 L2 F U R' B L' U R' F U' F' D2 R2 B U2 F U2 R2 D2 F' D2 
1000. 29.505 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 L B' F' L' B2 F2 L' F U' R 
1001. 29.637 L2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F L2 D R' U R2 B D2 F U' L 
1002. 27.154 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 U R' U2 L' U' B L' F R U' B' 
1003. 24.648 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 R' D F2 R2 U' L' U' F U' B' L R' 
1004. 28.381 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R' B2 R' B' F' U' F D2 R B2 
1005. 33.332 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B D L D' R' D2 B F U' F 
1006. 31.114 B2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 F U B F D L2 D' L U2 
1007. 21.007 U' B2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 F' D2 F' D' U' F R' B D U2 R 
1008. 24.485 B' D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 F2 L F D R B' F2 U L2 D R' 
1009. 25.815 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' U2 F L2 U' R D' L B2 L' B2 D 
1010. 27.648 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L' R D2 R' U' F2 L2 F2 U' F R' D' F' 
1011. 24.359 F' D R U' R2 L' U D' F U F2 R2 D2 F L2 B R2 B L2 F U2 
1012. 33.978 D' R2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R' D2 L B D' F2 L2 R U' R 
1013. 26.238 B' R B2 D R F' R' U' L B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U 
1014. 30.232 R F L' U' F' R' D2 R F2 U' F2 R2 U' D' L2 U F2 U F2 
1015. 29.515 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U' L' R U' F' L' R2 D B2 D F2 
1016. 23.214 F2 D' R U F R L B' U L' U F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 
1017. 28.607 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 F D' R2 B' R' D R2 B L2 
1018. 23.242 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' U R B' L' F D R2 U' R' F2 
1019. 25.805 R2 F L D F L2 U F D2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F B2 D2 
1020. 28.075 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' R' D2 B' D' F' U' R' B' F 
1021. 26.217 L2 U2 B L2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U L R2 D U R' U2 L U' 
1022. 19.548 L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' D R' D L F D' B F' 
1023. 27.793 F2 B2 R' U2 L2 B' L2 D R F B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2 L2 
1024. 29.754 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L R' U B L' B2 L2 U' R 
1025. 26.187 L2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L F' D' R' D2 L D' U2 F' 
1026. 30.628 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R B L' U' R' B U' R D F2 
1027. 26.274 L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 B' R U' F2 D F2 L' U2 
1028. 26.122 F U B D2 B D2 R' U' L U R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 U' F2 D' 
1029. 30.596 R2 B' D2 F L U' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R L F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 
1030. 28.710 D2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R' U F R D F U L2 F2 D2 R 
1031. 27.760 D2 F' U2 F R2 B' L2 F D2 U2 R' D' L' D B' D2 U F2 U R' 
1032. 25.108 B L2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R' F2 L' U' R B2 F2 R' B 
1033. 29.804 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B U2 L2 B F' U2 L B' R2 D' F2 L R' U2 F 
1034. 22.248 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R D2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' D F L' F R' B2 
1035. 22.505 R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' U L2 D' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 
1036. 29.643 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D L' D2 F D' L D2 F2 U' 
1037. 29.714 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U B F2 R B2 D U2 R' U2 
1038. 32.167 U F' D' B2 D' R' U' F U B' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D2 
1039. 34.106 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B' D2 F' U' R B2 D F L D2 B D' R2 
1040. 26.095 F' U2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 R F' L2 F' L D' F R2 
1041. 23.016 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 B' D2 L' U' B' F L' F U' B2 R U2 
1042. 26.063 R' D B2 R' D' B' D2 L B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 L2 D L2 U2


----------



## Youcuber2 (Mar 24, 2014)

10.14 Average of 5 (3x3). So close to sub 10! The first 8 was a pll skip and the second was full-step.
(8.22), (13.40), 10.88, 11.22, 8.31


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2014)

Skewb PB's, ao12 is UWR? (I think?)

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-03-24
Average: 3.557 (σ = 0.20) PB
Best time: 3.184
Worst time: 4.152
Individual times: 
3.784, (3.184), 3.285, 3.601, (4.152)

Ridiculously lol ^^

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-03-24
Average: 4.535 (σ = 0.89)
Best time: 3.184
Worst time: 6.867
Individual times: 
3.784, (3.184), 3.285, 3.601, 4.152, (6.867), 4.433, 5.535, 5.551, 5.551, 3.784, 5.670

So uh, I'll go finish this ao100..


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Skewb PB's, ao12 is UWR? (I think?)
> 
> Generated by DCTimer on 2014-03-24
> Average: 3.557 (σ = 0.20) PB
> ...



Jonatan has a 4.16 avg12


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Jonatan has a 4.16 avg12



crap.

Someone update UWR page, I was all happy


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> crap.
> 
> Someone update UWR page, I was all happy



Too lazy 



Spoiler



avg of 12: 4.160
Time List:
1. (2.674) B L B U' B R' B R U
2. 4.211 L' B' U' B' L R L' R'
3. 2.952 L' U' R' B' R B' R B'
4. 4.354 L' U L' R' L B L' R
5. 5.395 U B R' U B' U B' U
6. 3.131 R U' R' U' B L B R
7. (1:01.561) U' R U B U' R' B L'
8. 4.168 U' L U L' B' U R' L'
9. 3.937 U' R U B' U B L B' U'
10. 4.706 U' L' U L B L' B' R L'
11. 5.285 L' U' R L' B U B' R' B
12. 3.456 R' U R U' B' L R' U'


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Too lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 1:01

I see his skewb doesn't have torps..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 24, 2014)

3x3
(11.17), 10.33, (8.75), 10.35, 9.65 = 10.11

All I want is a sub-10 average of 5. Is that too much to ask?

Also 4x4: 
50.63, (58.40), 49.56, (47.50), 52.26 = 50.52
57.09, 48.65, 55.66, 53.60, 49.09, 54.49, 50.70, (1:02.52), (48.37), 51.28, 55.37, 53.35 = 52.93

Only because of the buying a Moyu though.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 24, 2014)

I did some 3x3x3 for a change? 

13.97, (14.95), 14.25, 14.73, (13.75) = *14.32 PB Ao5*
14.14, 18.55, 13.97, 14.95, 14.25, 14.73, (13.75), (18.59), 17.04, 15.27, 15.09, 14.56 = *15.25 PB Ao12*
16.37 Ao50, *16.90 Ao100* (first sub-17! ) 



Spoiler: ao5 and ao12 scrambles



Time List:
1. 13.97 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U' F' L2 B L B R2 B R' F2 R2 F' 
2. (14.95) D2 B2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' R U' L B' U2 R2 B L' 
3. 14.25 F U2 B2 R F U D L2 F U R2 B R2 D2 F' B' D2 L2 D2 
4. 14.73 D' F2 D B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' F' U F2 U L B U2 
5. (13.75) U B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R F' R2 D U2 B R2 B2 F'

Time List:
1. 14.14 B' D2 F R2 B D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L D B' U2 L U' B2 D U' 
2. 18.55 F D' F2 R D L' F' U2 D L U R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 
3. 13.97 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U' F' L2 B L B R2 B R' F2 R2 F' 
4. 14.95 D2 B2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' R U' L B' U2 R2 B L' 
5. 14.25 F U2 B2 R F U D L2 F U R2 B R2 D2 F' B' D2 L2 D2 
6. 14.73 D' F2 D B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' F' U F2 U L B U2 
7. (13.75) U B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R F' R2 D U2 B R2 B2 F' 
8. (18.59) U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U F2 U2 F D L' R' D F' U' F U' 
9. 17.04 F2 R D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R B' D2 L B' L2 D' B2 U' F' D2 
10. 15.27 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L' U R U' R' U2 R' D 
11. 15.09 B2 R U2 L F2 R D2 F2 L U2 R U' L2 F2 R F D' F' R' B' L2 
12. 14.56 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 L' U' L' B D U F U B2


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 24, 2014)

I got a new 3x3 PB single!

1. 6.49 U2 R U2 L D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L U2 B L B2 D F' U' F R2 

R D R2 F L F// cross
R U R' U' R U R'//F2L1
U' L' U L//F2L2
U2 L U' L'//F2L3
y R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R//F2L4
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL(CP)

42 moves/6.49 seconds = 6.47 turns per second


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2014)

Just lubed my skewb. 

Average of 12: 6.19
1. (3.61) L' R' U L U' L' B R' B' L' R U
2. 5.78 B' L' R' L' R L B L R' U B' U
3. (10.25) U' R L' U' L' R' B' L B' L' R' L'
4. 8.04 U' L' B' R' B R L' B' R' L U' L
5. 6.39 R' L' U' L U R' L' B U L' U B
6. 4.99 B U L' U L R U B' U' B' R' U'
7. 7.73 L U L B' L' U R B' R' U L' B'
8. 6.19 R' U' L' B U R' U' L R U R L
9. 5.40 R L U R' U R' U L' R L' U' L'
10. 6.54 R' B U L' R' B' L R' U B U R
11. 4.83 U' R B R' L' B' U' L' B' R' L' B'
12. 6.01 L R' B' R B L' B' L' R' U B U 

Good, but not PB.


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Just lubed my skewb.
> 
> Average of 12: 6.19
> 1. (3.61) L' R' U L U' L' B R' B' L' R U
> ...



What's pb?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2014)

Beat 2048 puzzle after over an hour of trying 

2048 game/puzzle not a big 15 puzzle.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> What's pb?



5.91


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 25, 2014)

FUUUUCCCKKKK
Average of 5: 9.16

(7.07), (12.92), 7.42, 8.64, 11.41


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> FUUUUCCCKKKK
> Average of 5: 9.16
> 
> (7.07), (12.92), 7.42, 8.64, 11.41



bj


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 25, 2014)

PB 4x4 Average of 12,5, and single
Average of 12: 1:06.12
Average of 5: 1:04.58 (solves7-11)
1. 1:11.42 r2 F' u U F' U' B' U2 L2 r2 D2 f' D2 R' D' r' u' F B2 D r2 u D2 F2 R2 L' F2 U2 R2 r2 U R' F2 B D2 B' F2 U2 L u 
2. (52.78) L2 f2 D' f2 F R2 u2 R2 f2 r f' L f D U2 R' U2 B' u' F U' F B2 R2 f r' D2 R2 u' r' f' R2 f u2 F' f r' D2 R2 B' 
3. 1:06.16 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 F r2 F' D r2 R' D U' R D2 f R' u2 F2 D2 F' r2 U2 L' D2 U' u B' L2 R U2 R B' D F2 r' R' U L2 u2 
4. 1:11.00 D' f' R f2 u2 F L' B2 f' L D' R' B r2 R B f U' u2 L2 f D L2 r2 B2 U u' R' F2 R2 u' U' L2 u R u' L' R f' u' 
5. 1:05.20 r R' B2 D2 F U2 F2 u' U B2 D L F' f' R' u' f2 F2 U' F' D R' F D r2 U2 L U r' F2 D2 u2 U' B' R r' U F B' U' 
6. 1:09.22 B2 F' r2 f r2 f R F' u' F r R2 f2 B2 L' F2 f' U2 D B' L f2 U' r2 U2 u2 r2 u U r' F' f r2 f2 r2 u L u' U F 
7. 1:00.96 F2 D u2 L B' F2 L' F' B L2 r B D' L' D' R' D u B' D2 B2 R2 r' u' r' R B' r' U2 L' u' U2 L D' R D L2 F2 f2 B' 
8. 1:08.44 r F r' f' u' L2 U2 R f' F2 u2 B r B' f' R2 L' r' F2 f R2 B2 D2 f D f R r u' B' F u2 D U' F' U' R2 f2 U2 B 
9. (DNF) r' u' D' r u' r2 L2 D2 R r2 D2 f2 F U2 u2 F f u' r' F2 D U2 f F' B' D' B2 u2 f2 U' r' L' D' u2 f' B' r' f2 L f 
10. 1:04.33 u' R r2 F2 D r' u U2 R' f F2 D' f R' r u2 D2 r' B D2 U2 R r2 D r' u' D' B R' D2 u' F2 f2 u' r2 L2 F L2 U' u2 
11. 1:00.34 U2 r' F D' L' R2 F' B' f' D B r' f2 U' R' D' f U F' D' F B' L f' R2 F D u2 f R U' D B' R2 F R' r2 B u r' 
12. 1:04.12 r' u2 r2 B r2 D U' r F' R B2 U' u2 B2 L2 u' B2 L2 B2 r' D2 r2 U' D' r2 L' u F' r D' f2 U' F2 U' u' D f R u' B2


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> FUUUUCCCKKKK
> Average of 5: 9.16
> 
> (7.07), (12.92), 7.42, 8.64, 11.41



Come on man, stop cheating


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Come on man, stop cheating



He has a low 8 average of 50 too so this average shouldn't matter!


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 25, 2014)

My mistake, didn't knew he's so pro


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2014)

Got my 3rd ever Megaminx PLL skip, time was 1:12.23

Edit: 1:14.63, 1:20.85, 1:21.49, 1:22.34, 1:24.42, 1:14.31, (1:39.93), 1:22.02, 1:19.41, 1:22.38, 1:18.57, (1:12.23) = 1:20.04 PB avg12

So close


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 25, 2014)

9.332 single (PB)

also got a bunch of other sub 10s:
9.74
9.89
9.92
9.94


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2014)

1:19.63, (1:07.07), (1:39.80), 1:20.20, 1:23.54, 1:18.17, 1:23.32, 1:18.98, 1:19.78, 1:17.85, 1:16.93, 1:17.46 = 1:19.59 Mega avg12 

PB single too. Last 5 solves make my first avg5 with no sup 1:20s


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2014)

PB 5x5 avg5:

1:16.30, 1:14.89, (1:14.45), (1:27.26), 1:18.57 = *1:16.59*

First time practicing since Worlds xD


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally finished giant skoob session in the car. Not surprisingly all the best stuff was started with the 3.55 ao5..
Best ao100 was 5.68 which is like wat. The last one I did was 6.2.. I think the first 25 or so solves really helped the rest of the average haha.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay I give up
All the megaminx solves I've been doing the past few days, all are PBs

number of times: 278/279
best time: 1:07.07
worst time: 1:50.12

current avg5: 1:18.72 (σ = 1.86)
best avg5: 1:13.23 (σ = 3.89)

current avg12: 1:20.14 (σ = 2.14)
best avg12: 1:19.59 (σ = 2.28)

current avg50: 1:21.86 (σ = 4.70)
best avg50: 1:21.86 (σ = 4.70)

current avg100: 1:23.32 (σ = 5.61)
best avg100: 1:23.27 (σ = 5.64)

session avg: 1:25.89 (σ = 6.21)
session mean: 1:25.93


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 25, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Come on man, stop cheating





Tim Major said:


> He has a low 8 average of 50 too so this average shouldn't matter!





Sajwo said:


> My mistake, didn't knew he's so pro



But this avg was actually legit D:

Accomplishment: slept 3 hours on a plane. PB


----------



## IAmAPerson (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm new to speedcubing (just started a week ago), so don't judge please. :'(

New 3x3x3 sub-2 minute average with Roux
1 - 1:36.20
2 - 2:10.55
3 - 2:12.67
4 - 1:52.40
5 - 1:44.87
Final Avg. - 1:55.34

New 2x2x2 sub-15 second average with standard method
1 - 00:12.83
2 - 00:17.45
3 - 00:14.99
4 - 00:14.84
5 - 00:10.48
Final Avg. - 00:14.12


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> But this avg was actually legit D:
> 
> Accomplishment: slept 3 hours on a plane. PB



Your reputation is unfortunately ruined until you prove yourself in competition with the times you claimed you got.


----------



## acohen527 (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> But this avg was actually legit D:
> 
> Accomplishment: slept 3 hours on a plane. PB



So you're admitting your pb's are fake?


----------



## TDM (Mar 25, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> So you're admitting your pb's are fake?


Obviously. I see no other way of interpreting it other than admitting his previous averages weren't "actually legit".


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 25, 2014)

*Sub-20 avg 12, still no sub-20 avg 5 + PB single*

I still don't have a sub-20 average of 5, but now I have a sub-20 average of 12 lol.
Also first sub - 15 single (#10, 14.49)
1 PLL skip - 16.26 - B2 D2 R2 B L U2 L2 U' R B2 L B2 D' L' D' R2 B U' L U2 B F' L B' R2
2 - 18.12 -	U2 D F D' F D' L B2 D' L' D U' F' U2 L R B D U R' F2 L2 B2 L R2
3 - 21.27 - L' D2 U2 R' F' U' L D U' L' F' D2 R U' D B2 F R' B' R2 L' B D' F' D'
4 - 21.59 -	B' L D' F D L' F' D2 R B' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 F B U2 R' L D F2 D2
5 - 20.89 -	F B R2 D' B R' U2 F2 B U2 D' B U' L' B2 L' R' D' R2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 D'
6 - 21.41 -	R' U' R B2 F L2 B' R' B' F' R2 L D L2 R B' U' R' U' D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U
7 - 19.56 - B' R' B2 R2 D' F R2 B U F U2 L2 R U2 F' B2 D U' F2 L' R2 U2 B' F' R2
8 - 20.45 -	F D2 F2 D R2 F' U2 D2 L' D' B2 F D' R L' U' B D B R' F2 U B L' B2
9 - 22.74 -	D F' L' B' F' L2 D F' R L F2 B2 U R2 L F2 B D F2 B U B2 R' U L'
10 Full OLL, PLL skip,PB single 14.49 F' B U2 R' D2 F2 U L B D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U F' L' F' R' D' L' U D L2 U'
11 - 17.07 - L B' U L D2 U F2 L' B' L F R2 B' L D2 F' R2 L2 B2 L2 B L D' B' R'
12 PLL skip (again) - 16.1 - U2 B' L2 B L' B L R' B L U' L' R' U2 L' D B2 F2 L U2 R2 F' R' L' F'

EDIT - lol, heres the avg 12 - 19,84


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> But this avg was actually legit D:
> 
> Accomplishment: slept 3 hours on a plane. PB



So you're finally admitting to cheating? Because this is a very roundabout way of doing it.


----------



## Escher (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> But this avg was actually legit D:



Gj. Posting fake results is bad and all, but don't take all this 'your name is forever ruined' stuff to heart, good to see you are sticking with cubing - you obviously have talent. At home times are relatively meaningless and your comp results are good. Focus on your own true performance and not what others think. People always look for drama and adore hyperbole.


----------



## NZCuber (Mar 25, 2014)

Learnt all summer variation algs and cls algs. Now all of my solves have oll skips


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I wholeheartedly agree accept that this post is the first he has said about cheating. Previously he has flamed people who called him out.
> 
> You've gotta own up and apologize. I guess I'll take his last post to obscurely admit, but I think it would be much better if he admitted.
> 
> There are plenty of cubers from 2009 or so who cheated, yet they owned up so you never see it brought up again. There are two especially that I doubt 50% of the active forum would know about.



Jacob Hutnyk if you are lying about previous averages and PBs... 
Please own up; so that we may all enjoy your future achievements and never have to read/have these damn debates about your integrity on the forums again.

People make mistakes. So don't feel bad if you made one.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Please own up; so that we may all enjoy your future achievements and never have to read/have these damn debates about your integrity on the forums again.
> 
> People make mistakes. So don't feel bad if you made one.



This is all I was trying to say.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I will love you Jacob if, in the case anything you have done is fake, you tell us all. Then I will really really love you a lot. Seriously.


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

wut

1. 2.00 L R' U' R U B U' R' 
2. 3.24 R' L' U' B R L 
3. 3.35 R B U' R B' L R' B' U' 
4. 7.01 L' R B U' B' R L B' 
5. 3.21 R B' L' U R L R' 

3.27 ao5
this was pathetically lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wut
> 
> 1. 2.00 L R' U' R U B U' R'
> 2. 3.24 R' L' U' B R L
> ...



fingertrick video pls


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> fingertrick video pls



I'll make one once I'm home, my flight leaves tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



Mad respect. 
Admitting to mistakes is hard to do. If anything I have tons more respect for you now because I know you can take accountability for your actions.
We all, at some point in our lives, do things we are not proud of but that is just life. 

I am glad you didn't quit cubing because I look forward to your cubing videos. You are fast and have a good turning style. I can't wait for new videos.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> This whole thing has made me feel like ****, and I almost quit cubing. I know that I've lost all of my respect in from the community


You just earned a lot of it back in my book. gj.


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



Thank you. You just gained a lot of respect from me.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



Thanks for finally admitting it. You're an awesome guy :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



I think this is all anyone wanted. Props to you man. Glad you didn't quit.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



ok cool. cheating is a downwards spiral and should be avoided.

I in turn confess to sometimes deleting random solves when I get frustrated and totally muck them up (never in videos though).


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



Although you did admit what you did, I just want to ask one thing, Why?
I'm not even kidding, going on the forums just to brag about something
you didn't even do, and to (mostly) people that you don't even know.
I just don't understand the motives behind that.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 26, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Although you did admit what you did, I just want to ask one thing, Why?
> I'm not even kidding, going on the forums just to brag about something
> you didn't even do, and to (mostly) people that you don't even know.
> I just don't understand the motives behind that.



Please, we already made him feel bad. Now, as promised, I love him. lolol


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 26, 2014)

number of times: 107/107
best time: 1.29
worst time: 4.20

current avg5: 2.31 (σ = 0.06)
best avg5: 1.95 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 2.25 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 2.19 (σ = 0.26)

current avg50: 2.50 (σ = 0.34)
best avg50: 2.49 (σ = 0.34)

current avg100: 2.55 (σ = 0.36)
best avg100: 2.55 (σ = 0.36)

session avg: 2.56 (σ = 0.35)
session mean: 2.58

finally some pyra pbs. ao100 is PB/UWR, ao12 ties PB/UWR

Really happy about this.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 26, 2014)

yay PB
Average of 12: 9.89
1. 9.61 L' U' D2 R U D' B R' B' R2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U D2 F2 B2 R2 
2. 9.65 F2 U R2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D F U F D' L2 D2 U' R' U2 
3. 9.73 D2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 R U2 F2 U R' B L2 D F2 U2 F L2 D2 
4. 10.88 U2 B2 L' D2 L F2 R' D2 L R' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' B' D2 U R' B' 
5. (8.43) R2 D2 F U2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R' D' U2 B F U' F R D L2 
6. (12.57) U F2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 F R2 B L B2 U L2 D2 U2 F 
7. 10.15 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L B F2 U2 R B D F U F 
8. 9.17 R' U2 R D' B D2 R B D R' F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 
9. 10.23 F R2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' L D2 F' U' R B' R D F2 U2 
10. 9.96 F R' U F L D' R2 L2 F R' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B D2 
11. 10.02 U' B2 L' F' U R' L2 F B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 
12. 9.51 F' R F L' B R2 L U' R D R2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B'


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 26, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Although you did admit what you did, I just want to ask one thing, Why?
> I'm not even kidding, going on the forums just to brag about something
> you didn't even do, and to (mostly) people that you don't even know.
> I just don't understand the motives behind that.



It starts with something silly, like deleting a few solves in an average out of frustration because you majorly messed them up. Then you post that average to the forum, which is slightly faster than it should be. Afterward, when you're practicing more, you delete say, two really bad solves in an avg12 and you get an awesome average, which beats PB by a lot. You feel a little guilty, but you know that people will find it amazing if you post it, so you post it anyway. Then, you've achieved a certain standard, and people think that your as fast as that average. You then continue, posting other averages with deleted solves to reflect that. After a little while, people ask for videos, because you must be amazing. You try and try to post legit videos, but you keep messing up and failing. You get an average that would be good, but it has a solve or two that you totally bombed, making the average crap. You then edit it out of the video, giving lame excuses so that people give once again positive feedback. The cycle continues like this until cheating just become really normal, and then you crack and make a big mistake that incriminates you, or you just feel you can't live up to your expectations and quit.

I kinda did that a while back, but I stopped before getting to the video bit, and decided to just start practicing more. To clarify though, I've always done really bad in competition, and it's not because I was posting averages with some deleted times.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 26, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you did that. Props to doing it, props to telling the truth. Nothing wrong with that. 

Now good luck getting to those times you faked, we'll be rooting for you.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 26, 2014)

Could've been a nice average

Average of 5: 47.57
1. 50.53 D F' L F2 u2 F' U2 L f' L r' u B' f' U2 L2 F2 f' R r B2 D' F L u' f D2 U u L r R B2 R f2 B' F u' L' u2 
2. 42.03 f2 u U2 R' D' L' U2 D' F U u B2 f' U' B r' f' L' u' R r2 f2 R2 L' F R2 u' B2 U2 r2 f L2 U2 D' F' r F' L B2 U2 
3. (38.51) D' f2 L' D' f' L2 u F' u' U2 F' B2 U L B' u2 L2 r f R2 F r' D' B' f u B' f R2 u2 D' r' D' F r' D2 F r u2 F 
4. 50.15 F U r U' L2 R r' D F2 f2 B' U F U2 f' U F2 r' U F u L B2 u' U f' R2 U B D2 F' f U u F2 f' D r' R B2 
5. (DNF(39.28)) f2 F U L2 r2 u D' R2 F u2 B' L u2 R2 L B' U2 f2 U2 B' D L2 B2 F r R D U2 L2 U f2 u2 r2 F2 R' u2 B2 F2 r F 

LL on last one was just lucas parity, but i popped.
At least there's a nice 38


----------



## Iggy (Mar 26, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> number of times: 107/107
> best time: 1.29
> worst time: 4.20
> 
> ...



Nice. When's your next comp? I keep on forgetting that you're not the WR holder yet lol


----------



## kcl (Mar 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice. When's your next comp? I keep on forgetting that you're not the WR holder yet lol


He has one this weekend  (I do too!)

Pyra at virginia will be epic


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool. I am getting better with Ortega. Can Look ahead well now and using LBL when optimal. 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-25
avg of 5: 5.093

Time List:
1. (4.123) U R2 F' U' R2 U R' U2 R' 
2. 4.533 U F2 R2 U R' F2 U' R' U' 
3. (7.458) F U' R U2 F2 R U F2 U 
4. 4.579 R2 U2 R F2 U R' F2 R' U 
5. 6.167 R2 F' R' U' F U2 R2 U' R'


----------



## kcl (Mar 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Cool. I am getting better with Ortega. Can Look ahead well now and using LBL when optimal.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-25
> avg of 5: 5.093
> ...



gj


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 26, 2014)

some pyra stackmat times
number of times: 99/100
best time: 2.31
worst time: 13.85

current mo3: 4.55 (σ = 1.58)
best mo3: 3.07 (σ = 0.62)

current avg5: 5.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 3.23 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 4.89 (σ = 0.74)
best avg12: 3.98 (σ = 0.58)

current avg100: 4.58 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 4.58 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 4.58 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 4.68

yay sub 5



Spoiler



4.61, 4.11, 3.10, 4.02, 5.07, 5.18, 5.45, 4.46, 5.59, 3.68, 3.89, 3.50, 3.84, 5.23, 3.17, 3.98, 6.16, 2.31, 4.63, 4.06, 3.81, 4.77, 4.53, 6.61+, 4.82, 3.95, 4.13, 4.05, 4.93, 4.66, 5.39, 3.92, 8.34+, 5.87, 5.01, 5.38, 4.25, 5.20, 4.48, 2.96, 4.26, 2.48, 3.01, 3.71, 7.43, 4.97, 3.77, DNF(3.31), 2.88, 13.85, 7.70, 3.53, 5.27+, 4.21, 4.26, 3.87, 4.06, 5.30, 4.54, 3.75, 5.09, 4.30, 5.35, 5.71, 5.13, 4.13, 4.85, 3.42, 4.04, 4.00, 5.33+, 3.31, 5.50, 4.14, 8.55, 3.36, 2.60, 4.04, 4.70, 3.30, 4.38, 4.29, 7.98, 2.68, 5.48, 4.55, 4.34, 4.97, 4.91, 4.74, 4.47, 3.91, 4.24, 4.56, 6.28, 5.05, 6.46, 6.01+, 4.77, 2.88


----------



## Iggy (Mar 26, 2014)

1. 5.70

```
UU       dU       dd u'    Ud       dU u4    Ud u3    UU u4    UU u2    UU       dd       UU
 dd d2'   dU d2    UU d6    Ud       UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd       dd
```

First really good clock single in ages. Stupidly easy scramble though



kclejeune said:


> He has one this weekend  (I do too!)
> 
> Pyra at virginia will be epic



Good luck! Skewb is gonna be epic too


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 26, 2014)

12.12 3x3 single. Probably one of the most flawless solves I've done in a while. F2L was sub 7, with not a single pause. Probably would of been PB with no G-perm.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F' U R' D U F' U2 R2 B' U'

y2 //Inspection
L U R' D' // Cross
U' R U' R' y' L' U' L
U R' U2 R2 U R'
y R U R' U2 R U' R'
U R' U R U2 R' U' R
f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F'
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

58 moves in 12.12 seconds = 4.785 TPS. Pretty solid.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> worst time: 4.20
> best avg100: 2.55 (σ = 0.36)
> 
> session avg: 2.56 (σ = 0.35)
> ...



Ridiculous, gj

And these are qqtimer scrambles instead of TTW like previous PBs? So really you smashes your previous PB.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> He has one this weekend  (I do too!)
> 
> Pyra at virginia will be epic



I predict 2.78 pyra average, 1.63 2x2 from chris


----------



## kcl (Mar 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I predict 2.78 pyra average, 1.63 2x2 from chris



wtf are you doing up at 5:10..

Chris isn't going to.. Oh nvm I'm tired


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think this is 4x4 avg12 PB

42.48, 46.26[P], 49.57, 42.14[O], 47.07, 51.89, 50.85[OP], (52.37[P]), 48.21[P], 49.91[O], (40.93[P]), 46.57 = 47.50

Still doesnt beat my official average set 2 years ago lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Ridiculous, gj
> 
> And these are qqtimer scrambles instead of TTW like previous PBs? So really you smashes your previous PB.



thanks. Previous PBs were also QQ, actually. I wouldn't have counted TTW.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> thanks. Previous PBs were also QQ, actually. I wouldn't have counted TTW.



Weird, Odder said he thought they were TTW ages ago.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2014)

amostay2004 said:


> I think this is 4x4 avg12 PB
> 
> 42.48, 46.26[P], 49.57, 42.14[O], 47.07, 51.89, 50.85[OP], (52.37[P]), 48.21[P], 49.91[O], (40.93[P]), 46.57 = 47.50
> 
> Still doesnt beat my official average set 2 years ago lol


Amos!
Must try harder...


----------



## Iggy (Mar 26, 2014)

amostay2004 said:


> I think this is 4x4 avg12 PB
> 
> 42.48, 46.26[P], 49.57, 42.14[O], 47.07, 51.89, 50.85[OP], (52.37[P]), 48.21[P], 49.91[O], (40.93[P]), 46.57 = 47.50
> 
> Still doesnt beat my official average set 2 years ago lol



Nice


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Weird, Odder said he thought they were TTW ages ago.



Are you trying to discredit me carrot?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 26, 2014)

2:15 6x6 single lol


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am NR5/NR8 single/avg for both my favourite events, OH and square-1. What a coincidence.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 26, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> I am NR5/NR8 single/avg for both my favourite events, OH and square-1. What a coincidence.



Wow nice OH average :tu


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice OH average :tu



Thanks!


----------



## Speeedcuber (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol PB avg5, PLL skip at 5.33
Average of 5: 7.23
1. 7.71 D L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L B U' B U2 L B L2 B2 R2 
2. (10.91) B' R2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 F D' F' R D' F' R D F' R' F' 
3. 6.83 L2 F2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 R' U2 F' R2 D B' F' 
4. (5.33) L2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D B L' F2 U B F' L2 R U F' 
5. 7.14 D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B' R F L D2 U' R2 F2 U' F' U


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 26, 2014)

4:33.13 7x7, really fast centers, even made a mistake at oll which cost me 2-3 seconds.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 26, 2014)

yay

9.21 avg12 on cam with some timer fails that I'll leave in
)))

Average of 12: 9.21
1. 9.29 R' B2 L U2 R D2 U2 R U2 R2 D F L D' U' R' D' B' R' U2 R2 
2. 9.00 B2 D' F U L' U2 D B R' U R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 B' R2 
3. 8.58 D B2 L' F' L' B R' D L U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 
4. (13.04) F' L D' R U' L' D R' F' L' B' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' D' 
5. 9.76 D2 R2 F' D L B' L2 B2 R' F D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 
6. 9.85 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' U F' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 
7. 7.87 D R2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' U2 R2 F' U L' D' F L2 B' D2 U' 
8. 9.10 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D U' B' L F2 L2 U L R2 B L' U 
9. 10.81 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F L' B2 U' L' D B2 D L' B' 
10. (7.67) U2 B2 F R2 F' U2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D U2 F R2 F' L F' D L U 
11. 9.35 R2 D U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B L2 B' R' F L' B R' B U2 
12. 8.44 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B L' D' L' R' U2 B U L R'


----------



## kcl (Mar 26, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> yay
> 
> 9.21 avg12 on cam with some timer fails that I'll leave in
> )))
> ...



I hope you know I will film nonstop until I beat this.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 26, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your honesty. It definitely goes a long way in my book. GJ and glad you decided to keep cubing. I am sure that you will continue to improve. Perhaps not being stressed about beating your "fake" times will help you relax a little in comp and get em for real. Rooting for that.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 26, 2014)

Was trying out "the Polish fingertrick" on skewb and got this:

6.14, 5.96, 6.32, (2.34), (10.39+), 3.23, 6.17, 5.69, 7.53, 6.43, 3.79, 7.95 = *5.92*

Scrambles were pretty silly.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Was trying out "the Polish fingertrick" on skewb and got this:
> 
> 6.14, 5.96, 6.32, (2.34), (10.39+), 3.23, 6.17, 5.69, 7.53, 6.43, 3.79, 7.95 = *5.92*
> 
> Scrambles were pretty silly.



GJ


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2014)

Yoshi, you've got back most of my respect, but:


yoshinator said:


> As for the 23.08, I got the scramble, popped on a potentially YTUWR solve, then redid it.


I still think you should change the title/description of the video to make it more clear what happened. If you'd already done some of the solve you can't really call it a normal solve, as it was partly (although not fully and just a bit) practised before, which would at least let you know what was coming up after what you'd be able to see in inspection. Just "23.08 4x4 single" as the title would be much better.


----------



## Cubesanity (Mar 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Was trying out "the Polish fingertrick" on skewb and got this:
> 
> 6.14, 5.96, 6.32, (2.34), (10.39+), 3.23, 6.17, 5.69, 7.53, 6.43, 3.79, 7.95 = *5.92*
> 
> Scrambles were pretty silly.



Can you explain to me what "the polish fingertrick" is.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2014)

Cubesanity said:


> Can you explain to me what "the polish fingertrick" is.



Do sledgehammer with your whole hand like the fast polish people do.

Like in this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDXbPXgw0oU


----------



## kcl (Mar 27, 2014)

oh I still have to make a fingertrick video for you.. I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 27, 2014)

4x4 

number of times: 51/51
best time: 39.76
worst time: 54.34

current avg5: 46.46 (σ = 2.09)
best avg5: 44.76 (σ = 1.99)

current avg12: 47.30 (σ = 2.47)
best avg12: 46.34 (σ = 3.14)

current avg50: 48.04 (σ = 3.12)
best avg50: 48.04 (σ = 3.12)

session avg: 48.12 (σ = 3.13)
session mean: 48.01



Spoiler



47.78, 49.06, 53.87, 47.70, 41.09, 48.06, 42.99, 50.10, 47.90, 43.54, 40.45+, 46.02, 50.55+, 48.13, 51.09, 45.03, 44.90, 51.25, 49.06, 52.29, 52.08, 45.66, 42.40, 45.87, 50.98, 52.18, 49.02, 45.87, 50.54, 51.86, 54.34, 53.90, 44.24, 51.57, 52.14, 42.48, 43.79, 51.30+, 47.22, 46.58, 50.10, 51.38, 53.09+, 46.66, 43.14, 39.76, 46.99+, 48.24, 44.16, 48.55


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 27, 2014)

Time to learn OH. First Ao12.(Done some OH before but never more than five.)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-26
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 48.317
worst: 2:20.008

mean of 3
current: 1:31.106 (σ = 30.01)
best: 1:20.961 (σ = 30.13)

avg of 5
current: 1:33.290 (σ = 28.22)
best: 1:33.290 (σ = 28.22)

avg of 12
current: 1:34.407 (σ = 16.68)
best: 1:34.407 (σ = 16.68)

Average: 1:34.407 (σ = 16.68)
Mean: 1:34.366

Time List:
1. 1:31.961 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 D2 U' F L U L' D R' U2 B U B2 
2. 1:42.551 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 U B2 L2 R B' F' U' B' F2 D2 L2 B 
3. 1:26.854 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U L2 U F' R D B2 L R2 B D2 L2 F' 
4. 1:47.713 D2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 F2 R U2 R' F U B2 D' R2 U' B 
5. 48.317 L2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R' B R' U F' R2 F' D2 L B2 R 
6. 1:46.426 F2 L' B2 L F2 R B2 L' R2 U2 B2 U' B R D2 U' R' F' D F2 R' 
7. 1:35.612 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 L' B' U' F R' 
8. 1:19.630 F2 R' F2 D B U' L' F D F2 L D2 R2 L' F2 B2 R F2 R' U2 
9. 2:20.008 L F2 R2 F2 R F2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R D B' L B2 F L 
10. 1:13.079 F2 L R' F2 L' U2 L F2 U2 B2 R F U2 L' U2 L R2 B2 D B' U' 
11. 2:05.746 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' F' R D F D2 L' D' B2 L U2 
12. 1:14.494 F' U2 R' U' L' F D2 F2 L' F R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' U2


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 27, 2014)

10.71 3x3 avg100


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh the irony of this being in the accomplishment thread.
> 
> I've cheated. Quite a bit. I'm actually slow on 3x3, and definitely do not have a sub-9 avg100. On 4x4 I avg like 33, and DO have a sub-30 avg5 and avg12, but not avg25.
> 
> ...



I respect you for this, great sign of maturity. Now that you don't have as much pressure on you, I am sure you will definitely start doing better in competition.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 27, 2014)

17.45 OH PB single.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice Antoine, global sub6 avg awaits, it will be very easy now, believe me


----------



## Iggy (Mar 27, 2014)

1:09.63 Megaminx single, 5th sub 1:10 I think


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 27, 2014)

10.64 3x3 single. First sub-11. I celebrated shocking little. The scramble was pretty stupid though, so yeah. It was slower than it probably could have been because I just lubed my cube a few hours ago.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: R' B2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 F R2 D L' D' R' D' L U' F D F' B U B' U' F2 B

x' y' // Inspection
D L D' // Cross
L' U' L // F2L 1
R' U' R // F2L 2
U' R U' R' y' L' U' L // F2L 3
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' / F2L 4
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // Badly executed V-perm

47 moves in 10.64 seconds = 4.42 ETPS


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 27, 2014)

OK, I'm progressing at megaminx at a really fast pace; 2 weeks ago my avg was 2:30, 1 week ago my avg was 2:10, but today I just broke my PB single by over 10 seconds with 1:42.63 and it was a +2! And I got a new PB ao5 as well.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Nice Antoine, global sub6 avg awaits, it will be very easy now, believe me



Thanks! It would help if my skewb would stop breaking though


----------



## kcl (Mar 27, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Thanks! It would help if my skewb would stop breaking though



Have you modded yours yet? That's what's been pushing me over the edge of sub 6.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 27, 2014)

1:25.37, 1:25.54, 1:25.39, (1:18.55), (1:25.56) = 1:25.43 Mega avg5

Dat consistency


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 27, 2014)

9.98 3x3 single. Not a great time, but I don't think I have ever gotten sub 40 moves before.

Scramble: L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B' R' B2 L' U' R2 U2 F' D U'

y U' R D R' D U L F' U2 F' // Xcross (8/8)
R U'R' // F2L-2 (3/11)
L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3 (7/18)
y R U2 R2 F R F' // F2L-4 (6/24)
U2 R U' R' U2 L' U R U' M' x' U2 R U R' // COLL (14/38)


----------



## Speeedcuber (Mar 27, 2014)

Repeated PB avg5
Average of 5: 7.23
1. (5.16) D' R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 U B2 F' U' R2 D2 B L B' D L' D2 
2. 7.45 F L2 F D2 B' L2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 D' F' U' R' B D L' F D2 R 
3. (7.63) D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U B L' D2 R F D U L' R2 F 
4. 7.43 L D2 U2 R B2 D2 L' R' U2 B2 R' D' F U' F' R B F2 L D L2 
5. 6.80 B2 U2 F R' U' L' F D2 L' B' L2 D2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U2 R2 

5.16
x' U Rw' U L' R U' R' - cross+1st pair
U' y L U L' U L U' L' - 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' - 3rd pair
U2 y R U R' - 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' - OLL
U2 - PLL


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 27, 2014)

9.82 average of 5, first attempt on color neutral solving

(8.90)	U R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F R2 D R2 U' F L U2 B2 U
9.79 B2 U R2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 D B U' R D2 F' D' L2 U' B
9.92 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R F U2 B2 D' U' B R' L2 B2
(10.11) U2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L F U' F' D L' D2 R2 L' F U2
9.74 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 U R2 U' L2 D B' U F D' F2 R2 B' L D2 B


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 27, 2014)

PB Ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-27
avg of 5: 22.783

Time List:
1. (20.125) R D2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 L D L B D F U L' R' D' L' 
2. (25.040) U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L U2 F2 L' D' R' B' F2 L F' R D F L2 
3. 22.812 B2 L' U' R' B' D2 R2 U' L' B' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 
4. 25.034 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U F' D U2 B' F2 U' R2 U2 R F' 
5. 20.503 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' U F' D B2 D' U2 L U L2


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 27, 2014)

3:58.51 7x7 single... first sub4:15
31.12 4x4 single... messed up OLLCP and did a locky v-perm 
10.79 OH single...pll skip
1:09.06 5x5 single...first sub1:10


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 27, 2014)

1.57 2x2 AO12 on cam. Took fricken forever to get this -_-


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 27, 2014)

38.130 4x4 single!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Have you modded yours yet? That's what's been pushing me over the edge of sub 6.



Yes I have. My torpedoes keep falling off though.


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 27, 2014)

9.40 petrus single on video

i know Erik Johnson has 9.46 in some other average, and Kevin Costello has 9.88 in some other average, but is this YT UWR? lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.57 2x2 AO12 on cam. Took fricken forever to get this -_-



Yeah, your ao50 was like your on cam ao12 before xD you'll probably get 1.4x on cam soon. Nice job cant wait to see!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 27, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, your ao50 was like your on cam ao12 before xD you'll probably get 1.4x on cam soon. Nice job cant wait to see!



Yeah. We'll see about 1.4 on cam. 1.4 is pretty freaking fast haha. I think I only have 3-4 of those.
I'm hoping to get a good AO50-100 soon. But as soon as I have like 4 solves sub 2.5 I just get mad and quit. And 2.5 isn't even *that* bad -_-

btw, the video is already up haha. It's on the homepage.


----------



## kcl (Mar 27, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah. We'll see about 1.4 on cam. 1.4 is pretty freaking fast haha. I think I only have 3-4 of those.
> I'm hoping to get a good AO50-100 soon. But as soon as I have like 4 solves sub 2.5 I just get mad and quit. And 2.5 isn't even *that* bad -_-
> 
> btw, the video is already up haha. It's on the homepage.



2.5 is my normal average.. *sobs*


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 2.5 is my normal average.. *sobs*



2.5 is faster than my normal average.. *sobs*


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 27, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> 10.64 3x3 single. First sub-11. I celebrated shocking little. The scramble was pretty stupid though, so yeah. It was slower than it probably could have been because I just lubed my cube a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.
Also, wat.
3 move cross, 2 3 move F2L slots, 6 move OLL.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 27, 2014)

2x2-7x7 relay with feet in 43:17.187 

Finally did it guys :')


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2014)

LouisCormier said:


> 2x2-7x7 relay with feet in 43:17.187
> 
> Finally did it guys :')



OMG That's crazy 

My accomplishment: another sub-10 single yesterday, and 

17.70 avg5 and 18.85 avg12 Square-1 on ttw, not counting as PBs because the scrambles are ultralol



Spoiler



avg12: 18.85
15.74 (0,-3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-4,-3) / (4,-2) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,4) / (-4,3) / (-2,-3)
19.16 (-5,6) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (1,5) / (-2,6) / (4,1) / (5,2) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,1) / (0,-4) /
18.20 (-2,5) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (6,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (6,-4) / (-5,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) /
14.53 (4,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-3,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (6,-1) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (4,1) /
21.18 (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (0,5) / (-2,4) / (-4,-2) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (2,-3) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (6,2) / (3,-4) / (2,6) / (-4,0)
20.78 (-3,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,6) / (-1,6) / (-5,-3) / (4,1) / (-1,6) / (2,0) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (3,-2) / (0,6) / (6,3) /
19.72 (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,6) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (5,5) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (-5,-1) / (6,0)
26.14 (1,6) / (0,2) / (6,-3) / (3,2) / (0,2) / (-5,6) / (-2,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-4,6) / (0,6) / (-2,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,-5) / (0,4) /
18.67 (3,-1) / (-2,3) / (-3,6) / (-5,-4) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (6,3) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (1,2) / (2,2) /
18.88 (-2,-1) / (3,3) / (6,1) / (2,0) / (4,6) / (5,-4) / (1,0) / (0,1) / (-4,6) / (6,-3) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,6) / (3,3) / (4,-3)
18.41 (-5,-1) / (6,6) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,-1) / (-3,1) / (5,-4) / (6,4) / (-4,6) / (0,-5) / (4,0)
17.73 (-5,6) / (-1,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (6,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (3,2) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (-4,5) / (2,6)

This solve: DNF (6,-4) / (3,-2) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-5) / (6,-1) / (-4,5) / (6,2) / (-5,-4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (-5,2) / (-5,-4) / (0,4) / (-5,0)

along with the first 4 of the avg12 make 17.70 avg5


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2014)

LouisCormier said:


> 2x2-7x7 relay with feet in 43:17.187
> 
> Finally did it guys :')



Wat :O


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 28, 2014)

LouisCormier said:


> 2x2-7x7 relay with feet in 43:17.187
> 
> Finally did it guys :')



Woah dude.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2014)

17.71 PB ao100


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2014)

11.53, 9.12, (13.47), (9.07), 13.08 = 11.24

Just another 3x3 fail. OLL skip on the 9.07


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 28, 2014)

46.94 4x4 single...


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 28, 2014)

5: 00:10.32 x average of 5 10.17
4: 00:10.00 x 
3: 00:10.15 x 
2: 00:09.68 x 
1: 00:10.71 x


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 28, 2014)

10.68 avg100


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 28, 2014)

PB 5x5 average of 12, and Single
Average of 12: 3:16.53
Average of 5: 2:57.70 (Yay Sub 3)
Single:2.44.53


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 28, 2014)

PB 3x3 AVG 

18.30, 17.16, 17.16, 16.29, 16.73, 19.04, 16.87, 17.76, 17.37, 17.64, 17.88, 18.47
AVG of 5: 16.92
AVG of 12: 17.53
Single: 16.29 sec
Good Avg and single but my cube took a huge load. My lube got over so I lubed with body oil (I am stupid) and my Weilong has burn type of marks now and slowed down drastically.  Ahhh well, time to buy V2 
Cubing since: Jan 3rd or 4th (cant remember exactly) week 2014 

BTW. WHICH TIMER TO USE? CURRENTLY USE CSTIMER OR QQTIMER...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 28, 2014)

Yay 1:11 5x5 single! Getting closer to breaking my PB of 1:09!

BTW I use ctimer. It's a really good timer you should use.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2014)

1:13.53, 1:23.79, (1:31.23), 1:18.66, (1:13.21), 1:25.67, 1:21.46, 1:14.52, 1:14.11, 1:21.36, 1:21.22, 1:24.41 = 1:19.87 Mega avg12

2nd sub 1:20


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 28, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 2.5 is faster than my normal average.. *sobs*



Had a dream I was talking to my dad about something and somehow I found out you were his brother. YOU ARE MY UNCLE! Just documenting all of these cubing dreams


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Had a dream I was talking to my dad about something and somehow I found out you were his brother. YOU ARE MY UNCLE! Just documenting all of these cubing dreams



lol

My accomplishment:
1:16.90, 1:13.40, 1:11.57, 1:16.43, (1:30.66), 1:24.58, 1:19.55, 1:22.76, 1:16.83, 1:12.40, 1:23.65, (1:11.19) = 1:17.81 Mega PB avg12

Also got this:
1:13.58, (1:16.90), 1:13.40, (1:11.57), 1:16.43 = 1:14.47 avg5, 2nd best ever

Last 4 solves of the avg5 are the first 4 solves of the avg12


----------



## KiwiCuber (Mar 28, 2014)

Finally finished this after nearly 2 weeks (3x3)
All but single are PB

number of times: 1018/1018
best time: 9.308
worst time: 18.222

current avg5: 12.998 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 11.526 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 13.519 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 12.163 (σ = 1.07)

current avg100: 13.567 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 13.242 (σ = 1.16)

current avg1000: 13.606 (σ = 1.09)
best avg1000: 13.600 (σ = 1.08) (Sub previous avg100 by 0.2)

session avg: 13.605 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 13.612


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2014)

1:08.98 Mega single, 6th sub 1:10


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Mar 28, 2014)

10.43 a500


----------



## kcl (Mar 28, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> PB 3x3 AVG
> 
> 18.30, 17.16, 17.16, 16.29, 16.73, 19.04, 16.87, 17.76, 17.37, 17.64, 17.88, 18.47
> AVG of 5: 16.92
> ...



Cstimer, the scrambles are correct.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Cstimer, the scrambles are correct.



Nah man, the format of qqtimer is way better.


----------



## kcl (Mar 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Nah man, the format of qqtimer is way better.



meh but scrambles are worth more to me. Plus I can see a net of the scramble because I have butterfingers. And I can use stackmat.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Had a dream I was talking to my dad about something and somehow I found out you were his brother. YOU ARE MY UNCLE! Just documenting all of these cubing dreams



wtf
how


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 28, 2014)

6.95 fullstep 3x3 single


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 28, 2014)

Got a 2x2, not quite sub 5

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.90
worst time: 9.47

current avg5: 5.30 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 4.57 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 5.31 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 4.87 (σ = 0.43)

current avg100: 5.31 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 5.31 (σ = 0.93)

lol 1. 1.90 F' U R U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## Julian (Mar 28, 2014)

From a few days ago:

Average of 5: 8.65
1. (11.19) L' D' R U2 D L B' R' D L U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 
2. 8.28 B R2 F L2 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' D' B2 R D U2 R2 U' R B2 
3. 8.88 R2 L D F' R' U2 L' D2 F' U B U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B U2 
4. (7.94) F2 L U2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F' U' B F R2 D2 L' R' B R' 
5. 8.78 B' L2 R2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 F2 U B' R F' U B L' D2 L' R

Part of a non-P 9.5 ao12
And a pb 10.43 ao100

I need to do more long sessions.


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2014)

90. 1.77 F' U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 F'
x y // Inspection
U R' U' R // Layer (4/4)
U2 L F' R U2 R' U R U2 [R L] U // CLL (11/15)

15/1.77 = *8.47 TPS*


E: Best average of 5: 12.73
25-29 - 12.36 13.43 (14.00) (12.34) 12.40
Prisma PB, 0.06 from PB.
Unexpected seeing as I'm averaging 16 this session...


----------



## MM99 (Mar 29, 2014)

12.52 solve with a pll skip my best zz solve ever! now just gotta drop the avg.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 29, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wtf
> how



Apparently I didn't know my family enough xD


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 29, 2014)

You know you've been cubing too much when cubes/cubing/cubers start getting into your dreams as well.

16.53 sq1 avg5 and 17.97 sq1 avg12 on TTW, ttw y u dodis

16.53 avg5 29.09 (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,1) / (-2,2) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (4,-4) / (-4,-2) / (0,4) / (4,-4) / (-4,0)
13.11 (3,6) / (-3,6) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (4,6) / (4,3) / (-4,5) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (2,6) /
14.40 (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (2,2) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (0,-2)
16.23 (-5,-1) / (3,3) / (3,-1) / (-5,0) / (3,4) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (2,2) / (-4,-4) / (4,3) / (6,5) / (6,-5) / (6,-3) / (2,-4)
18.96 (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,6) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (-3,0)



Spoiler



17.97 avg12


best avg 10/12 = 17.97
​
*13.11*(3,6) / (-3,6) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (4,6) / (4,3) / (-4,5) / (0,6) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (6,6) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (4,6) / (2,6) / *14.40*(3,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,6) / (6,6) / (0,1) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (2,2) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (0,-2)*16.23*(-5,-1) / (3,3) / (3,-1) / (-5,0) / (3,4) / (4,4) / (2,4) / (2,2) / (-4,-4) / (4,3) / (6,5) / (6,-5) / (6,-3) / (2,-4)*18.96*(0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,5) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,6) / (2,6) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (0,4) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (-3,0)*20.93*(4,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (6,0) / (2,-3) / (6,2) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (0,5) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (3,4) / (-4,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-3)*17.83*(0,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (3,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-3,4) / (6,4) / (-4,-3)*14.31*(6,6) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (6,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0)*24.70*(3,-4) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,-1) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-1) / (2,4) / (5,2) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (0,6) / (1,-4)*22.35*(-2,0) / (0,2) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-5,3) / (3,-1) / (3,3) / (4,6) / (5,0) / (-4,3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-4) / (2,4) / (0,2) / (-4,5) / *16.40*(0,-4) / (3,1) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (-5,0) / (5,3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (3,6) / (2,0)*17.50*(0,-1) / (1,3) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (2,3) / (-5,3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (1,5) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,6) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,2)*20.74*(0,3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (2,-1) / (6,-5) / (6,0)


----------



## ottozing (Mar 29, 2014)

6.356 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' B L B U' B' F R2 

z2 y'
R2 U' R F' D F (Xcross)
U' L' U' L (F2L-1)
R U' R' U' L U L' (F2L-2)
U2' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-3)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R (OLL)
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L (PLL)

not bad


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 29, 2014)

2x2

number of times: 137/137
best time: 1.07
worst time: 4.86

current avg5: 2.34
best avg5: 1.99

current avg12: 2.33
best avg12: 2.27 PB

current avg100: 2.95
best avg100: 2.95 PB

session avg: 2.97
session mean: 2.97


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 29, 2014)

mega... 
1:57.85 (first solve of the day)
1:49.25 (what should be my avg... probably will be in a couple of days)
1:40.20 (PB)
2:12.73 (crap F2L)
2:08.69 (bull crap LL)

1:58.60 (PB)


----------



## ottozing (Mar 29, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2x2
> 
> number of times: 137/137
> best time: 1.07
> ...



dude wtf you're literally beast at everything


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 29, 2014)

ottozing said:


> dude wtf you're literally beast at everything



Thanks! I guess it's time to learn the U and T set of CLL now.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 29, 2014)

New 3x3 Lucky PB: *10.39* PLL Skip

R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R F2 R2 B' R F' U L D' B' L D' L'


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 29, 2014)

35.46, (33.35), (40.03), 33.85, 39.65 = 36.32 avg5 pb

35.46, (33.35), 40.03, 33.85, 39.65, 40.03, 34.44, (48.57), 41.30, 38.78, 42.47, 37.67 = 38.37 avg12 close to pb


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 29, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Thanks! I guess it's time to learn the U and T set of CLL now.



You serious!? You have a sub 2 avg and you don't even know all of CLL!?
Do must know EG or something?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 29, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> You serious!? You have a sub 2 avg and you don't even know all of CLL!?
> Do must know EG or something?



I just know the Ortega algs and about 30 Clls. I learned the H set of EG1 two or three months ago, but I think I have forgotten them.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2014)

Finally sub 40 avg5 on 4x4. 39.28(38.32, 36.95, 41.47, 45.34, 38.07).


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 29, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Finally sub 40 avg5 on 4x4. 39.28(38.32, 36.95, 41.47, 45.34, 38.07).



Wow, you're way faster than me at bigcubes now.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 29, 2014)

5.05 2x2 avg 100

When should I start learning CLL? <4?


----------



## KCuber (Mar 29, 2014)

7.662 3x3 ao12 and 8.37 ao50


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 29, 2014)

ha, I got a sub 8..

7.41 - D2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' R' U' B L U' B U' B' D L2 

z' // inspection
L U D' z' // cross
L U2 L2 U' L // 1st pair
U' R' U R // 2nd pair
L U' L' U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' y' R U' R' // 4th pair
M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
U // AUF


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 29, 2014)

4.92 avg 100


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 29, 2014)

6 10.83	R D' B' D L F' D F D' U' R' B2 R' D2 U F2 U L' U L' U2 L' B D' U'
y' R U' R2 U R F M2 U2 M2 [8/8]
y' R L' U L R' [5/13]
U' R U R' [4/17]
R' U' R' F R F' U R [8/25] 
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' U R2 [12/37]

39/10.83 = 3.60 ETPS lol.

2nd best solve. Haven't done cfop in like a week.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm getting ridiculous at big cubes now. 1:17.26 avg5 on 5x5 (1:15.05, 1:17.95, 1:24.34, 1:14.69, 1:18.79)


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 29, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I'm getting ridiculous at big cubes now. 1:17.26 avg5 on 5x5 (1:15.05, 1:17.95, 1:24.34, 1:14.69, 1:18.79)



Nice. What are your normal averages for big cubes?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2014)

For 5x5 in and around 1:25-1:29
For 6x6 in and around 2:40-3:00
For 7x7 in and around 3:45-4:05


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 29, 2014)

I think we might be matched for 6x6 now (I'm roughly 2:50). You're definitely better at 7.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2014)

Well my 6x6 exploded and I lost a few pieces so you'll probably get faster than me because you can practice.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Nah man, the format of qqtimer is way better.





kclejeune said:


> meh but scrambles are worth more to me. Plus I can see a net of the scramble because I have butterfingers. And I can use stackmat.


Prisma timer FTW. I like using a timer that keeps track of all of my solves.
If I do use a net timer, definitely cstimer.

I had an awesome session yesterday. 12.115 single(rare for me) and multiple 13's, awesome ao 5 12 and 3s.
The ao100 was 18.6, not a PB. Pretty common for me now.


----------



## uvafan (Mar 29, 2014)

14.99 fullstep official OH single with f perm. 18.43 avg but counting 20 :/


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 29, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Prisma timer FTW. I like using a timer that keeps track of all of my solves.
> If I do use a net timer, definitely cstimer.
> 
> I had an awesome session yesterday. 12.115 single(rare for me) and multiple 13's, awesome ao 5 12 and 3s.
> The ao100 was 18.6, not a PB. Pretty common for me now.



Function wise CStimer is unmatched. 
Customizable: 
-Time size and font
-Scramble size 
-Back and foreground colours

-Current and best Ao5, 12, 50, 100, 1000 Mo 5 10
-Scramble for everything you can think of. EG-1, LL, 2gen 
-Plus solution for cross, EOLine and what not for training what to look for inspection. 
-Draw scramble, statistics 
-Just so good. Qq doesn't have this much


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 29, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Function wise CStimer is unmatched.
> Customizable:
> -Time size and font
> -Scramble size
> ...



Honestly I value the format over all of this stuff, most of which I never use.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 29, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Function wise CStimer is unmatched.
> Customizable:
> -Time size and font
> -Scramble size
> ...



Honestly I value the format over all of this stuff, most of which I never use.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 29, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Function wise CStimer is unmatched.
> Customizable:
> -Time size and font
> -Scramble size
> ...



Its awesome, but it doesn't have the most important thing for me-track all of my progress.


----------



## MM99 (Mar 29, 2014)

24.06 avg of 100 with ZZ my best yet but it doesn't feel like I'm sub 25.... Oh well I'll take it


----------



## porkynator (Mar 29, 2014)

Achievement unlocked: win a comp.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 29, 2014)

p2pcmlp said:


> 5.05 2x2 avg 100
> 
> When should I start learning CLL? <4?



Start learning now! Its never too early or too late, if you've not learnt a full corners alg set before then the recog is quite a learning curve, so I think it's better to start learning earlier


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 29, 2014)

:fp

Average of 5: 8.78
1. (7.54) F2 D R2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' B L F2 U2 B' L F L' D' 
2. (11.10) R2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 R B2 R U' F L' D B' D' R F' D' 
3. 10.69 D' L2 F' B' D' L D2 B L U' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 R B2 L' B2 R B2 
4. 7.56 L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F D' B2 L' U' F' D' B R' B 
5. 8.08 U D R D' B2 L D2 F' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2

Edit: ****mylife

9.27 avg12

7.54, 11.10, 10.69, 7.56, 8.08, 9.47, (17.33), 8.46, (7.18), 8.56, 8.61, 12.61


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 29, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Function wise CStimer is unmatched.
> Customizable:
> -Time size and font
> -Scramble size
> ...



With QQ, I can change timer and scramble size, change background colors and text color. Current and best for avg 5 through avg 1000. 2gen scrambles, LL scrambles. Plus lots of other things so a lot of those are not pure CStimer advantages. Although I do like the cross solved from CStimer. Just depends on what you use the timer for.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 29, 2014)

Average of 12: 4.08
1. 3.32 
2. 4.77 
3. 4.70 
4. 4.90 
5. 2.66 
6. 4.96 
7. 3.75 
8. (2.66) 
9. 4.61 
10. 3.30 
11. (5.68) 
12. 3.86 

4.84 avg 100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 4.84
1. 3.32 
2. 4.77 
3. 4.70 
4. 4.90 
5. (2.66) 
6. 4.96 
7. 3.75 
8. (2.66) 
9. 4.61 
10. 3.30 
11. 5.68 
12. 3.86 
13. 5.54 
14. 5.06 
15. 4.96 
16. 4.08 
17. (6.69+) 
18. (6.67) 
19. 3.90 
20. 4.48 
21. 5.09 
22. 4.50 
23. 4.39 
24. 4.40 
25. 4.56 
26. 3.15 
27. 3.73 
28. 4.82 
29. (2.00) 
30. (6.77) 
31. 4.58 
32. 4.99 
33. 6.10 
34. 6.29+ 
35. 5.51 
36. 5.52 
37. 4.93 
38. 4.60 
39. 3.95 
40. 4.64 
41. 4.93 
42. 5.22 
43. 5.57 
44. 4.86 
45. 4.80 
46. 3.79 
47. 4.26 
48. 6.43+ 
49. 4.96 
50. (3.06) 
51. 3.09 
52. 4.67 
53. (2.53) 
54. 6.50+ 
55. 4.71 
56. 5.79+ 
57. 6.37 
58. 5.18 
59. 5.50 
60. 4.01 
61. 3.47 
62. 4.61 
63. (6.61) 
64. 6.38 
65. 5.29 
66. 6.17 
67. 3.33 
68. 4.00 
69. 4.55 
70. 5.12 
71. 5.46 
72. 4.67 
73. 4.10 
74. 4.58 
75. 5.07 
76. 6.34 
77. 5.09 
78. 4.43 
79. 5.84 
80. 4.48 
81. 5.57 
82. 4.98 
83. 4.53 
84. 5.13 
85. (6.80) 
86. 4.42 
87. 4.67 
88. 5.81 
89. 5.20 
90. 4.14 
91. 3.12 
92. 6.42 
93. 4.74 
94. 4.69 
95. 5.80 
96. 4.52 
97. 4.08 
98. 5.95 
99. 5.09 
100. 5.56


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 30, 2014)

36. (10.65) L2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F L' D2 U L' B U2 L' B' L2 F2
y'
R' U' D2 F L F2 //(6/6)xxcross
R U R' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' //(11/17)F2L 3
U2 y L' U2 L y' U' R U R' //(8/25)F2L 4
U l U R' D R U' R' U2 // (9/34) OLL(CP)/L3C

34 moves...
The F2L was terrible, If I was sharp:
//xxcross
R U' R' U' L U' L' //Pair 3
R U R' U R U R' // Pair 4

I wish I turned faster.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I'm sub 2 now 

Best Average of 5: 1.384
*Best Average of 12: 1.574* (seriously should've rolled the first solve, choked :|)
PB Average of 25: 1.743 (#79-99)
_PB Average of 50: 1.802_ (#49-98, my first 1.8x, almost 1.7x...)
PB Average of 100: 1.870 (beat bill)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-29
PB Average of 100: 1.870

Time List:
1. 1.889 U' R F' R U2 R' U' F' U 
2. 1.444 F U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 U' 
3. 1.814 U F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' F R2 
4. 1.700 F2 R F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U 
5. 1.504 F R2 U R U' F2 R U R2 
6. 1.890 R2 U' F U' R U' R F' U2 
7. 1.480 F R' F2 R' F R2 U' R U' 
8. 1.932 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U R F' U2 
9. 1.440 U2 F U2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U' 
10. 2.426 U2 F2 U' R2 F R' F2 U R' 
11. 1.515 F2 U F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' U' 
12. 1.883 R' U2 R' U F R F2 R2 U 
13. 1.785 U R' F' U F' R2 U F' R2 U2 
14. 2.497 F2 U F R' F' R F2 U R' 
15. 1.663 U R' F R F' R2 U' R2 U2 
16. 1.651 U F U2 F U' R2 U' F2 U 
17. 1.616 F' U2 R' U R U' F2 U' R' 
18. (4.190) F U2 F U F' U R' U R 
19. 1.834 R2 F U R F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
20. 2.536 F' U R' U R F' R2 F U 
21. 1.992 F2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 F U2 
22. 1.842 R' F R U' F U' F' R2 U' 
23. 2.047 R2 F R2 F U R2 U2 F' R2 
24. 1.824 U R2 U R2 U R F2 R' U' 
25. 1.880 R2 F2 U F' R' U2 R U' R2 U' 
26. 1.993 U R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
27. 1.634 U F U2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U 
28. 2.506 U2 R' U F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 
29. 2.358 F' U R' U2 R U' R2 F U' 
30. 2.373 F R U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
31. 2.154 R' U2 R2 F' R' F' R2 U F2 
32. 1.424 U' R U R U2 F' R' F R2 
33. 1.986 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U R' U' 
34. 2.296 R2 F' U' R2 F2 U R' F' U' 
35. 1.878 R2 F' U F' R U R' F U2 
36. 1.908 U2 F2 R F U F' R F R' 
37. 2.050 F2 U2 R U2 R' F U2 R' U' 
38. 1.385 U F' U2 R2 F R' U' R U' 
39. (1.073) R F' U' F R U' R2 U' R U' 
40. 2.533 F2 U2 R' F U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' 
41. (4.237) F2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R' F U 
42. 2.002 R2 U' F R' U F' R U F U' 
43. 1.833 U2 R2 U R' F U' R F2 R' 
44. (5.000[lolwut]) R2 F2 U F' R F2 U' F' U2 
45. 1.655 R2 U' R' U2 F R' U' F' U' 
46. 2.394 R' U' F' R2 F2 U F' U F' 
47. 1.398 U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U R' 
48. 2.026 F' U F' U' R' U2 F2 R U 
_49. 1.732 R F' U' F R U R2 F' U2 
50. 1.694 R' U F' U R U' F2 R U' 
51. 2.096 U2 R U' R' F2 R' U F2 U2 
*52. 1.985 R F' R2 F U F2 R' F R2 
53. (1.223) F R F' R2 U F2 R' F2 U' 
54. (1.230) U2 R' F U2 F R' F' R2 F' 
55. 1.398 R F' U' R' U2 R' U F U2 
56. 1.818 R2 U F R' F2 R F R2 F2 U2 
57. 1.525 U F' U F U2 F R' U2 F U 
58. 2.058 R2 F' U F R2 F2 U' F' U' 
59. (0.918) U' F' R U R' U R U F' 
60. (1.341) U' F U2 F R F2 R' F' R' 
61. 1.643 R' F R2 U2 F R F' U R' U2 
62. 1.967 R F2 U2 F U F2 U F R2 
63. 1.608 U R2 U' F2 R2 F U2 F' R' *
64. 2.560 R' F' R F R2 F2 U R' F' U2 
65. 2.467 R' U2 F2 U F R U R' U2 
66. 2.063 F' R U2 F' U F U2 R U R' 
67. 2.390 R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R U' F' 
68. 1.560 R' U' R U' R' F R2 F R 
69. 1.978 F' R F2 U2 R F' R' U R2 
70. 2.263 R2 U R' U R2 U' F2 R2 U 
71. 2.135[noooooo] F R2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 
72. 1.738 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' 
73. 2.067 U R' U F2 R' F U' R' F 
74. (4.459) R2 F R' F' R2 F' U R2 U2 
[ao25 starts here]75. 1.992 U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U' 
76. 1.594 R F U' F R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' 
77. 1.823 U R' F' R U2 R U R F 
78. 1.593 U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F 
79. 2.023 R F2 U F' R2 F' U R F' 
80. 2.307 F' R F2 R U R2 U R2 U' 
81. 1.480 U2 F U' F' U2 F' U R' F R 
82. 1.370 F U' F U' R2 U R' U' R2 U 
83. 2.272 R F2 R F U2 R F R2 U' 
84. 1.920 R2 U F' U2 F2 R U2 R U' 
85. 1.751 F R' F' U F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' 
86. 1.350 R' U R' U2 R' F2 U' R U 
87. (DNF(1.565)) F' R F' U F' U2 R U2 R' 
88. 1.660 F' R' F U2 R' F U2 F U 
89. 1.619 U2 F U' R' F U2 R' U2 F' 
90. 1.688 R U R' U2 F R' F2 R2 U 
91. 1.573 F2 R' F2 R F' U R' F' U' 
92. 2.144 R U' F' U F2 U2 R' U2 R' 
93. 1.656 R2 U' F' U R U' F2 R2 U' 
94. 1.355 F' U2 F R2 F R' F' R U2 
95. 1.425 U R' F2 U R2 U2 F U' R2 
96. 1.845 R F2 U R' F' R U2 R U' 
97. 1.713 U2 F R U' F2 R F' R F2 U 
98. 1.607 F U F U2 F2 R F' U F' _
99. 1.951 F' U' F' U2 F2 R U' F' R [ao25 ends here]
100. 2.001 F U2 F U F2 U' R2 F U



Almost got all PBs :O

EDIT: Woaaahhhhh:

1.995 ao250
1.989 ao300
1.995 ao350


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

Lolwat

Average of 25: 9.95
1. 8.58 R' B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 F2 D2 R D' B L' B2 R D U2 F D' F' R' 
2. 11.00 D2 F U2 L2 F L2 B2 F L2 U2 F' D' L' D2 R' D R2 B' D2 U2 
3. 9.65 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U F' L D2 F R' F2 D' B2 R2 
4. 8.74 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F' R D' U' F' L D' F U2 R' B' 
5. (11.72) U' R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 R' F' R2 U2 L' B U F D B 
6. 10.48 R L U' B' R B D' B U' F' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' 
7. 9.06 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 L F U' L2 D' R B2 D2 R2 F2 
8. 8.65 U' R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B D2 R' U B2 D F U R F2 
9. 10.53 D B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F L B2 L R F R B L' U2 
10. (13.67) D B2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 D' B' F' R' D F L' B2 L' D 
11. 11.05 B D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 B2 R' F L2 R2 D R2 F2 L D' F2 
12. 9.43 D2 R' U2 L R U2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 B U L' F' R U B2 F L 
13. 9.33 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 F L' U F2 U' F' D B' F' L 
14. 11.05 F' R D L F D' L' D B' L F2 R2 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U 
15. (7.88) R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D L' B U R F' L U2 F U 
16. 11.03 F U' R' D2 B U' D2 L F R2 F' L2 B R2 B D2 B2 R2 F 
17. 8.90 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 R' U F2 L2 U2 B2 F' R B' 
18. 9.34 F2 U' F' R2 B D2 R B2 L' U' F' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 R2 D2 
19. 11.36 F D R L B D' L2 F2 U' D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 
20. 11.01 L2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F L2 U' L' U2 R F R' F U' 
21. 9.10 B' D R B L' U' R L' B L' D2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 
22. 10.95 B' L' B' U F' L' B U' R' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 F U2 B2 
23. 8.62 L2 D2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B' R2 U' L' D' F L F2 R B F2 D' 
24. 11.12 F L2 U F2 B' D2 B R' F' L U' L2 D R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 
25. (8.20) D' R D2 F' U D2 F B' U R D R2 U F2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;fY120M8NBq8]http://youtu.be/fY120M8NBq8[/video]


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2014)

1:07.55 Megaminx single that could've easily been sub 1:05, locked up on an L perm :/


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 30, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I think I'm sub 2 now
> 
> Best Average of 5: 1.384
> *Best Average of 12: 1.574* (seriously should've rolled the first solve, choked :|)
> ...



lol i h8 2x2. If you beat me at 3x3 then I will be more sad 

gj tho


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> lol i h8 2x2. If you beat me at 3x3 then I will be more sad
> 
> gj tho



But... I'm not even top 100 in 3x3 ;( 

What's your ao50 again?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 30, 2014)

3x3 (mini weilong)

First ever ao50:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.62
worst time: 20.92

current avg5: 16.23 (σ = 2.71)
best avg5: 12.21 (σ = 0.21) *PB*

current avg12: 15.76 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 13.10 (σ = 1.78)

session avg: 14.42 (σ = 2.24) *PB*
session mean: 14.47



Spoiler: Times



times (reset):
13.56, 14.25, 13.51, 11.37, 12.53, 20.92, 12.88, 12.46, 15.95, 14.28, 12.99, 10.62, 17.68, 13.68, 18.15, 12.05, 13.19, 12.06, 10.70, 14.11+, 12.50, 12.06, 13.37, 15.91, 13.80, 15.10, 16.03, 19.84, 13.83, 17.36, 13.84, 13.59, 14.73, 13.41, 12.37, 12.68, 15.26, 11.46, 18.61, 14.90, 15.40, 15.19, 14.48, 16.36, 14.03, 12.06, 12.40, 18.01, 19.98, 18.28



90% of the solves were Gd-Perms


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 30, 2014)

last scramble: U2 B L2 D2 B L2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D' B2 R' F2 L B F

8.18

x' z' 
Cross: D2 R2 x' D2 R2
F2L 1: y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L 2: U' L' U L2 U' L'
F2L 3:U R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L 4+EO: U' L' U' L2 F' L' F
"ZBLL": U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U'

42 moves.
42/8.18 = 5.13 tps

2013/2014 PB probably.

Very lots of <LU> and few rotations. Unlike my normal solves


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 30, 2014)

16.49 oh single with a pll skip ya


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 30, 2014)

number of times: 150/150
best time: 1.34
worst time: 8.42


best avg5: 2.97 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 3.36 (σ = 0.47)
best avg50: 3.62 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 3.83 (σ = 0.71)
session avg: 3.97 (σ = 0.73)

150 Pyra Solves today/yesterday.

PB ao50 and ao100




Spoiler



Session average: 3.97
1. 3.36 
2. 4.71 
3. 4.24 
4. 4.55 
5. (6.31) 
6. 3.30 
7. (6.92) 
8. 4.52 
9. 2.85 
10. 4.86 
11. 4.26 U R B R' U L U B' l' r u 
12. 3.69 U L' R L' B R' B L' R' l' r b 
13. 4.50 R L U' R' L' R L' B' l r u' 
14. 3.98 L R' B' R L' B L' R l r' b u' 
15. (6.72) B L' U' B' L' U L' R l r b u' 
16. 3.54 L U' L B R' U L' B l' u' 
17. 4.32 U R' L B' U B U B' L' r' b' 
18. 3.89 U R' L' B' R' L' U L' b u 
19. 4.57 L U' L' U R' B L U l r b u' 
20. 5.10 L' B' L R B L' B U R l r 
21. 3.60 U' B U' L U R' L R l u 
22. 3.23 L B L' U' L B L U' r' b' u' 
23. 3.40 U L' R U L' U' B L l' r' 
24. (2.50) L U' R L' U B U' L l' r' 
25. 3.62 U' L' U' R L' R' L' R' b 
26. 3.24 L B' U B' L U L' U r' u 
27. 5.48 R B' L' R U' B' L' R' l r' 
28. 3.57 U R U R' L U' R B l' b' u 
29. 3.51 L' R U R U R' U' R' l r b' u 
30. 2.75 U' R L' B R' B L U R' l' u 
31. 4.19 L' U' L' B R U L B l b 
32. (1.58) U B' U R U R' U' B' l r b u' 
33. 4.17 U R' L U' B U' B' R B' l' b u' 
34. 4.15 B' L' B U' L B U' R' l' r u 
35. (6.06) L R' L' B' U' R' U R' l' b u 
36. 4.43 U R' L' U' B' R B' U l' b u 
37. (2.26) U' R U' B R U' R' B' b' 
38. 2.86 L R' U' B L R' L B r u 
39. 3.43 U' B U' B' R' U' R' U b u' 
40. 4.62 U R B' R L' B' R B' R l b' u 
41. 4.55 B' R B U' L B' R L' l' r' b u 
42. 3.14 L' R U' L' B' L' R' B l' b' u' 
43. 3.84 U L' U R' L' B' R B' L' l r' b 
44. 3.81 U L' R L B' L' B' L' l r b' u' 
45. 3.60 R U L' B U' R' L R' b u' 
46. 3.86 U' L' B R' B' U' L' R U' r b' 
47. 3.30 R B L' R U' R U R' l r b u' 
48. 3.14 L B U' B R' U L' R' l u 
49. 4.30 L' U' B' L' U R L' U' l' r' b' u 
50. (2.36) U L B U' L' B' U R B' l' r 
51. 4.18 U L' R' L U' B U' B r b' u 
52. 3.58 U L R B' R U' B U' l 
53. (2.16) U B L' B' U' L' U' R u 
54. 2.98 U L' B R B L B R L' 
55. 4.20 R B L R B' R' B U' l' b' u' 
56. 5.09 U' R' U' B U' B' R' U r' u 
57. 5.15 R L' B' R B R' B' L' l' b u' 
58. 3.91 U L' U' R' L B R' B l r' b u 
59. 3.94 U' R L' B' U L B U' l' r u' 
60. 3.13 U' B U' R B' R' U R r b' u 
61. 3.58 L R B L' B R' B R' l b u 
62. 3.66 R' B' L' R' L' R B' L' l' b' u' 
63. 2.94 L' U' B U R B R' L r' u 
64. 3.36 U' L B R U' B L R U b' u' 
65. 3.99 U L U' B' R L U' R B r u 
66. 4.17 R U R' U R U' L' U l' b 
67. 3.16 R' U' B' L R' L B' L' l r b' 
68. (1.99) U R U' R L B R B' r' 
69. 3.39 R U' L' U' B R B' U r' b' u 
70. 4.57 R U B' R U L R' U b' 
71. 3.85 U' R' L B U B' R' L r 
72. 3.23 U B R L' B' L' U' R' l u 
73. 3.21 U L R' B L U L B' U' b' 
74. 4.26 L B' U R U' L' B R' L l r 
75. 3.78 R' U R' B' R' U' L R l' r' 
76. 3.93 U' L R' L' R U' B' R l b u' 
77. 3.54 L U' L' U' B' U B L' l' r' b u 
78. 4.18 U' R B' U R' U' L B' l' r' u' 
79. 3.10 L U B' L R' L' B' U r 
80. (8.42) U' R L B' U B' L R r b u' 
81. 4.98 U' L' B R B' U R' B' l' r b' 
82. 3.46 U L R L U' R' B L R b 
83. 5.71 L B R U B' R B' L R l' r u 
84. 3.18 R' L' U' L' U B' L U l r 
85. 2.87 U' R L' U' B L' B' U' u 
86. 3.98 L' U' B' U' R' L' U' L' l' r 
87. (2.69) U' L R' L' R' B' R B l r u' 
88. 4.42 L U B' R L' R B' U B' l' b 
89. 2.98 U R L' R L' U R U L l b' 
90. 3.36 U R' U L U B R' U' r' b' u' 
91. 4.45 U B L U' B' L B' L' R r b 
92. 4.37 R' U L' B' U B' L U' l r' 
93. 3.83 U L' U R' L R' L' B r b' u 
94. 4.97 U L' U' L U' L' R U r b' u' 
95. 4.04 U' L R' L B U B R' L' l r' b' u 
96. 5.60 U B' L' R L U B' R l' r' b' u' 
97. 4.12 U' R L' B' L' U R' B R l' r' u' 
98. 3.55 L U' B' U' L R U' R l' r b u' 
99. 4.01 L U' L U' L U B R' l r' b u 
100. 3.49 U L R U' B' U B' L' u' 
101. 3.10 U R B' U L U L' R' l u' 
102. 4.50  R U R U' B U' B L l' b' u' 
103. 3.24 U' R' B L R' U R B l' r' b 
104. 5.73 B L B R B L U' L l' r' 
105. (8.42) L U' R' L' B R' L' R' l' r' b u' 
106. 4.00 L' R U L' B U' B L' l' b' u' 
107. 3.09 B L R' B' R B' U R' r b' 
108. 4.37 U R B L' U' R U' B' l' r b 
109. 4.32 L' U B L' R B' R L' B' l' r' b' u' 
110. 5.99 L' U L R B U L R r b' u' 
111. 3.11 R U' B R B' L' U L' b' u' 
112. 3.30 U L' B L' U' L' U' L r' u 
113. 2.78 U L' B R L R B R B l' r' b' u' 
114. (6.07) U R' L' U B' L' B' U' l r' b u' 
115. 3.90 U' B' R' L U R L' B' R u 
116. 3.86 U R L' R' U' B' U' L' r u' 
117. 4.10 R L' B R U' L' B' L l r b 
118. 4.17 U B U' B L' B U' R l' b' u 
119. 5.11 L U L' B' R' U R' L l' r' b u 
120. 3.18 U L U B' U R B' U B l' r 
121. 5.47 U R L' U' B U' R' U' b' 
122. 3.22 L' U' R L U R' L' U l' r' 
123. 5.82 U' B U B R L' B' U l' r' b u' 
124. 4.03 U' L' U' R B' L R' B l' r' 
125. (6.11) U L B' U' L R' L' U l' r b' 
126. 4.15 U L U' L U B L' R' U l' r b' 
127. 4.72 B' L U' R L' B' L' U r b u' 
128. 4.03 U R' B U' B L R L r' u 
129. 4.24 U R U B' U R' B U' l r' b' u' 
130. 3.61 L R' L U R' U B' L' l b' u' 
131. 3.38 U B L B R L R B' l' 
132. 4.80 L' R' B U L U' L' R' l r b' u' 
133. (1.34) R' U B' U' B R' U' R' l' 
134. 4.09 U' L B R' U' R U' L' l b' u 
135. 3.26 L B L' R B' L R L r b 
136. 4.10 B' U B' U' L R' B L' r b 
137. 3.68 L' R B' R B R' L' R r' 
138. 3.76 U L' U R' U' B' U' R' l' u' 
139. 3.14 U' L' U R L' B L' B' l b' 
140. 3.57 U' L U' R B' U B R b' u 
141. 3.06 U L R L R' B' L U l' b' u 
142. 5.00 B' R L U L' U' L' U l u' 
143. 5.52 U' L R' L U B R' B' r' b 
144. 5.10 U L' B L' R' B U B L' l r b' u' 
145. 3.30 U' B U' L B' R' U' L' u' 
146. 4.93 R' U' L' U L B R' U' l' r u 
147. 4.05 L' U' B U L' R' U R l r b u' 
148. 3.82 L' U L' U' R' B' L U r' b u' 
149. 4.15 U L U L B R U R l r b u 
150. 4.84 U' R B U' L U' L' U' l' r


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 30, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> 16.49 oh single with a pll skip ya



Yayyy


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2014)

Richie witnessed

Average of 5: 1.106
1. (2.367) F' U' F2 R' F' U2 F' U R' 
2. 1.373 F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R2 U' F 
3. 0.982 F R F2 R' F U R2 U2 R' 
4. (0.906) R2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' R U R 
5. 0.963 U F2 R F2 R' F U F' U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Richie witnessed
> 
> Average of 5: 1.106
> 1. (2.367) F' U' F2 R' F' U2 F' U R'
> ...



wut


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2014)

number of times: 102/102
best time: 19.63
worst time: 49.48

current avg5: 29.29 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 24.00 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 29.86 (σ = 2.39)
best avg12: 25.14 (σ = 2.71)

current avg50: 28.63 (σ = 2.87)
best avg50: 26.67 (σ = 2.84)

current avg100: 27.75 (σ = 3.12)
best avg100: 27.72 (σ = 3.12)

session avg: 27.74 (σ = 2.96)
session mean: 27.98

OH. I just can't get any faster


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 30, 2014)

Iggy said:


> number of times: 102/102
> best time: 19.63
> worst time: 49.48
> 
> ...



How fast can you do the R U' to solve?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

double factory solves with BWCuber:

18.955 on cam!!!  (it will be uploaded on BWCuber's channel)
We had a really good session today with tons of sub 20s


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2014)

PB average of 12/50/100 for skewb. Lost a ball bearing during the session though -_-

stats: (hide)
number of times: 155/155
best time: 2.706
worst time: 12.399

current avg5: 8.326 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 4.792 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 6.880 (σ = 1.51)
best avg12: 5.442 (σ = 1.00)

current avg50: 6.295 (σ = 1.19)
best avg50: 6.104 (σ = 1.11)

current avg100: 6.295 (σ = 1.20)
best avg100: 6.186 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 6.280 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 6.353


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Lost a ball bearing during the session though -_-



I know that feeling. I lost two, and now the ball bearings don't stay in by themselves. They come out if I take the cube apart.


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> PB average of 12/50/100 for skewb. Lost a ball bearing during the session though -_-
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 155/155
> ...



Stahp


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 30, 2014)

Won my first competition yesterday!

Won OH as well, but the average had so much potential


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 30, 2014)

2x2 average of 12 PB: 1.99

1.98 F2 R2 U' F U' R F2 U' R2
(2.32	)	F' U2 F U' R U' R F' R2
2.11 F' U F2 U F2 R' F' R2 U'
1.72 R2 F R2 F U' F U F2 R2 U
2.10 F' U F U' R2 F' U F2 R' U'
2.25 U' F2 U' R' F2 R U' F2 R
1.97 F2 U F2 U F R' F R F2 U'
2.14 F' R F' R U' F R U2 F2
1.91 F U' F R F2 R2 U' F' U2
1.86 R U2 R' F U2 F' R2 U
(1.31)	F' U F U2 R2 F R F2 R2
1.90 U2 R U2 F' R F R U


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2x2 average of 12 PB: 1.99
> 
> 1.98 F2 R2 U' F U' R F2 U' R2
> (2.32	)	F' U2 F U' R U' R F' R2
> ...



How much do you one look?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 30, 2014)

I can one look about 50% of my solves.


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> I can one look about 50% of my solves.



With just CLL? Holy crap..


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

wow...


----------



## TDM (Mar 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> With just CLL? Holy crap..


Not even full CLL...


Lucas Wesche said:


> Thanks! I guess it's time to learn the U and T set of CLL now.


(unless he's learned two sets in a day, which is doable)


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 30, 2014)

Finished learning H and Sune set of CLL

Average of 12: 3.97
1. 4.59 F2 R' F2 U' F R U' F2 U' 
2. (2.46) U' R U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' 
3. 3.20 U R' U2 R U' R U R' U' 
4. 4.54 F' U2 R2 F' U' F U' F' U' 
5. 2.99 U F' R U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
6. 4.13 U' R2 U R F' U2 R U R 
7. 5.34 U F2 R2 F' U' R U2 F' R U' 
8. 3.54 F R F' R2 U R2 U R' U2 
9. 3.57 R F R2 F2 U R' U' R' F2 
10. (5.97) F U' R U' R' U F R' U2 
11. 3.44 R' U2 R F' U2 R' F R U' 
12. 4.32 R F2 R' F R' U' F R' U' 

Solves 2-6 make a 3.44 avg 5


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 30, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> But... I'm not even top 100 in 3x3 ;(
> 
> What's your ao50 again?



1.78


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2014)

Wtf..

5.57B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L' R2 U F' U' B' F' L U' F' R2

z2 y
L' F' R' D2// xxcross
y U R U' R' U R U' R' U' L U' L'// third pair
R U R' U R U' R'// fourth pair 
F' U' L' U L F// OLL 
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2// PLL


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

Wat kennan.

Yay, changed my profile pic to a non feet related one


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 30, 2014)

Took 4 secs off my PB so down to 34s. Also managed a 50 solve session which is an achievement in itself and I managed to keep the average comfortably under a minute. I had learned R perms last week before I was ready which caused me to mess up too many PLLs so I've abandoned them for now to concentrate on embedding older algorithms.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 30, 2014)

3x3 avg12: 9.22
8.897, 10.162, 9.296, 8.820, 9.333, 8.500, 8.614, 10.721, 9.614, 8.665, 8.936, 9.890

Ties PB, I think.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 1.78



Dang. Your 5 and 50 are faster despite you disliking 2x2 xD


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

"First" sub-20 ao5
1 - 21.65 - F L F2 U L U2 D2 F U2 F B2 U R2 B' D2 B R F2 U2 L' R' B2 D' U2 R'
2 - 18.91 -	F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' D2 F' D B2 F' L U' B U' F' U2 F L2 R2 D U' F' B2 L'
3 - 18.95 -	D2 L2 R D' L' D F2 U F' L2 R B' L U2 L' U' R2 B' F U' F U R' D2 B' (E-perm)
4 - 20.32 -	B' L2 R' U' D' F' B U' B' F U B' D' U' B U D2 L2 B U2 R B D R B2
5 - 18.45 -	L B2 U' R U2 R2 B' U' D F2 R L' U2 F2 R2 B' L' D' U' L2 D2 B R L' U'

I say "first" because I got a sub-20 ao12 before this. @coolster01, nice profile pic lol


----------



## acohen527 (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevin Costello 8.23 NAR Avg. 
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=443&cat=1&rnd=2


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 30, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> Kevin Costello 8.23 NAR Avg.
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=443&cat=1&rnd=2



Wow gj


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> Kevin Costello 8.23 NAR Avg.
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=443&cat=1&rnd=2



Dang, can't wait to see how Rowe reacts to this haha.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 30, 2014)

Current ao100:
17.999


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 30, 2014 1:41:29 PM - 2:58:47 PM

Mean: 18.001
Average: 17.987
Best time: 13.522
Median: 17.991
Worst time: 23.973
Standard deviation: 2.169

Best average of 5: 14.970
41-45 - 14.999 (16.597) 15.126 14.787 (14.498)

Best average of 12: 16.395
36-47 - 15.277 (23.973) 18.282 16.402 17.763 14.999 16.597 15.126 14.787 (14.498) 17.287 17.431

1. 17.771 D2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F D U2 R' B D' R' D2 L F2 D2
2. 21.372 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 B U' B' L' F U' R2 U R2 L2 D'
3. 13.522 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R L D L2 B U B F' D2 B2 R2
4. 16.845 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F D' B R' U F L' B R2 L2
5. 15.747 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' L U' B' D R' U2 L' D B2 D'
6. 23.029 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 D L2 U F' D' L D' B2 D' U' B' R' D' U'
7. 15.771 B2 D2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R D2 F2 L U2 B' D B2 R2
8. 19.397 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D R' D2 U R2 B' L2 U R2 D' U2
9. 20.218 B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L' F2 U R F L U2 R2 D2 F
10. 22.315 B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U R2 U' F2 U' R L2 B' R2 L' B' D' L B L' U'
11. 17.794 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' U' R' L U F L' F2 D'
12. 19.707 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 U R U R U2 L F D' B2 D' U'
13. 16.356 L2 U B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U B' R2 L D L2 D F' L' B2 U'
14. 19.684 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D U' L' D2 B' F D' R' F' U F D' R
15. 21.767 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 R B R' L' D F D2 B R2 B2 D2
16. 17.492 R2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R' L2 F' L2 U F' L U2 B' D'
17. 19.100 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 L' F' R2 U' R2 U2 F' L B' D2 R
18. 19.049 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L F L2 F2 U L2 B R2 L' D2
19. 20.424 L2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U R' F L' D R2 U' L U F L' D2
20. 19.156 U2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R' U' L' B F' D2 U' F' D2 F2 U'
21. 17.020 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 L' B U2 R L2 U2 F R' B2 R U2
22. 20.287 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R' D' B D F L D F' U R2 L'
23. 18.158 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D L2 F2 L2 F' L' U' B R U F D' L' F D2
24. 14.356 B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U F2 R' D2 B L2 F' D2 L D' R2 L2 D'
25. 16.018 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 F' D2 R L B D F' L U B' U
26. 18.664 F2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D U' F L' F U2 B2 D' F' L U2 B2
27. 21.241 L2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' B' D' U' R' F' U' L' F2 D' B' D2
28. 18.331 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 U' B' D' L' D2 R2 D R2 U F D' U'
29. 16.702 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U B2 R' L' F D L' D' R D' F' D'
30. 19.749 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B' R2 L B2 U L' D' R2 B R' U
31. 19.416 D' R2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F' L2 D F2 D L U' R F2
32. 17.130 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F D R U2 B' U' B' R2 U2 R' U2
33. 19.761 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' B' R B2 L2 U L' F U2 F' R2 D
34. 18.613 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F D2 U' R2 B U2 L F D2
35. 19.447 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 B' R2 L D2 U F2 D L U R' U
36. 15.277 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F B2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R D' R U2
37. 23.973 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 F' L' D R2 L2 D' R U
38. 18.282 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U2 R' F' D' L' U' R U' L2 D L F'
39. 16.402 L2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 U B F U' L' D' L' U2
40. 17.763 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L' B2 U L' U2 B D' U' L U2
41. 14.999 D R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U R B2 R F' R' L B F U L' D
42. 16.597 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 L R2 U B L' F D' U' B L' D
43. 15.126 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 F' U2 R D' R B' F U' F2
44. 14.787 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 F R D2 R L2 B2 U L' B2 F R2 U
45. 14.498 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D L2 F' U' B2 U2 B2 R2
46. 17.287 D F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U F2 R' B' F D R' B D' F' U' F'
47. 17.431 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' D' R2 L' D B2 D' F L U'
48. 22.477 B2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 B F2 U F U' B2 U' L'
49. 18.780 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 D R' B L2 D' B2 F D U'
50. 17.381 D R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B L D2 F2 L' F' D R' U' L
51. 18.177 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R' D F' D2 B' R B U' B F U
52. 18.001 R2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L' B D U B' F D' L D' U2
53. 18.766 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D L' F L' B2 U' R' F L' B L2 U'
54. 15.142 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U' F2 U' R B R2 L B' U L' D2 B' D U2
55. 19.079 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 L' U' B' R' D B F U B2 R U'
56. 16.117 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F D' F' L D' L2 B F' D' L2
57. 18.603 D B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R' B2 L2 F2 L' D F D' B' U2
58. 20.914 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' R' U' R' L F L2 D2 F D L2 U
59. 20.148 L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 B2 U B' F' D' L D F2 L' F' U R2
60. 15.967 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L' R2 U B' L' U L' F' U2 L
61. 14.307 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2 R' B' L2 U2 R' D L' F' R2
62. 19.442 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' R' B' R' D L' D'
63. 18.167 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 L U L2 F D R B' R2 L' B L2
64. 15.687 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' U' B' D' R' U F' D' R' U' R L'
65. 15.697 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U F U2 R' D' R' D2 U' R2 F' R U
66. 16.658 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D U2 B' D B2 L' U2 F' D L2 F
67. 19.768 D2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B L' D F' R' F' U2 B D B2 U'
68. 18.721 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R' B R2 F2 D2 B' U F' D2 L'
69. 15.812 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 B' R' U L2 U2 B L2 D2
70. 16.066 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R F2 U R' B2 D2 U B' R' U'
71. 17.408 U R2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F R D F U B R U'
72. 15.811 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U B R D' F' U L2 D2 L2 B' R' D2
73. 14.550 D U L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D U2 B2 U' F' U2 F2 R' D U' R' U2 L' F
74. 18.484 B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' F D' L2 D' F' U2 L D' B
75. 16.375 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' U B2 R F L D' U' L' D' U2 F2 L' B'
76. 19.633 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 F2 U' F' D R2 U L2 F R' D L' D' L'
77. 18.883 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 U B2 U L' B2 F U R D F' R F2
78. 18.122 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' R2 F L' D F2 U R D U
79. 17.981 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 F' D R2 D L D2 B' R2 D' R2 U'
80. 17.498 D' F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R U2 B U F D B D2 F' D2
81. 17.281 D U L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L' D' R2 F' L' U2
82. 17.612 B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 B D U' R2 B R' B2 L' U2 F
83. 18.524 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 R' D' R F2 D2 R' B F D' F'
84. 21.112 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D L D2 U' L B' D' R D L' U2
85. 17.754 R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 F' D F2 D2 R' U'
86. 16.938 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F' U' L U F D2 R2 F2 R' B2
87. 18.368 R2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U F R2 L' B2 R U' B R2 U' F' D2
88. 19.774 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 R B F2 R' B F' L' B2 F2
89. 18.090 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' F' D' R2 B2 R' D U' B2 R F2
90. 20.213 U' B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U' B2 D' U' L B F' D B2 R F' L2 U2 F
91. 17.680 U R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F L B R2 F' U2 L2 D F' R L'
92. 15.191 R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L U B D' F2 R L' D' B2
93. 21.997 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 D2 F' D B2 D' U' L' B R U F' R
94. 17.574 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R' U2 R' B' F2 L' U F D'
95. 14.144 U B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 L' B' F' D' U2 R D L' D' L' U'
96. 23.425 F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 D L' U2 L2 F' R' B' D' U R2 U2
97. 20.225 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D R2 L2 D R' B' R' L D B U R' B2 R2 U2
98. 18.951 D U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R D2 U2 B2 D' F D2 U' R
99. 15.682 U B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B F' D' R' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R
100. 18.501 F2 U' B2 U B2 F2 D' U F2 R2 U2 L B D' B R U' F' R2 F2 D U
101. 16.132 L2 B2 U F2 D U R2 U R2 F2 D' F' U' L B2 D' F L D F' R U'
102. 18.677 D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B' R2 F R' B' D2 L2 D2 F R
103. 17.833 D' R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R U' B L' B' L' F' U'
104. 17.175 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D' B' R' U F U2 L F2 R' L2 D U'
105. 16.633 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F L B' F D2 R' D' F' D2 L2 U'
106. 14.251 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L D U B' D2 F L B2 R' B2 D2



Also, this session is ridiculous for me.
Sub 15 ao5
PB ao12


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3 All pb except single.

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 8.47
worst time: 22.66

current avg5: 13.39 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 11.47 (σ = 1.69) 

current avg12: 13.31 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 12.20 (σ = 0.87)

current avg50: 13.48 (σ = 0.82)
best avg50: 12.95 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 13.32 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 13.04 (σ = 0.88)

current avg1000: 13.57 (σ = 1.09)
best avg1000: 13.57 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 13.57 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 13.59


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 31, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> Kevin Costello 8.23 NAR Avg.
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=443&cat=1&rnd=2



finally someone beat it


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

6.44 average, first time retrying the Dixon skewb scrambles -_-
The official average was 8.04. Shoot me.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 31, 2014)

4x4 ao5: 53.80

(50.85), (1:00.01), 51.21, 58.72, 51.45

5x5 ao5: 1:59.04 finally sub 2!

1:55.90, (2:19.56), 1:54.31, (1:52.96), 2:06.89 could have been much better

Megaminx ao5: 1:55.23

(1:51.53), (2:01.89), 1:59.49, 1:54.64+, 1:51.55 still PB with a +2


I'm gonna go do some 6x6 now and then I'll come back and post the new PB's


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2014)

I seriously don't know what happened...





Lunch then ended and I had to go to my next lesson... teacher wasn't there, so I did a few solves and was averaging 17, 2 seconds above average  Hands were shaking quite a lot for the last solve (also had an Na perm) and especially the average after in the lesson, but everything was NL. First solve had a sub-5 F2L, fail COLL (R' Y perm R) and Ua perm. I said something about that being a really bad solve, even after looking at the time for a few seconds before I realised it was 0.01 from PB :fp Others I didn't really look at the timer, but they didn't feel fast and weren't lucky... the second sub-10 had 2-look OLL.
E: accidentally closed the timer when closing my emails to email the first scramble to myself, but it's B' R' U' D B' U2 L' D' B' D' L2 D' B2 U2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 D. Not really that important though, the solve was nothing special.


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> I seriously don't know what happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BJ Y U NO SUB 10 AO5


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> BJ Y U NO SUB 10 AO5


Fast solve, normal solve, slow solve, fast solve, fast solve = no good Mo3
Counting normal solve = Good Ao5, but could be better
It would've been helpful to have had more time to roll the 15 and 16, hopefully getting a couple more sub-10 or low 10 singles.


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> Fast solve, normal solve, slow solve, fast solve, fast solve = no good Mo3
> Counting normal solve = Good Ao5, but could be better
> It would've been helpful to have had more time.



Eh I suppose. Still, gj to you, I presume this is PB.


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> Fast solve, normal solve, slow solve, fast solve, fast solve = no good Mo3
> Counting normal solve = Good Ao5, but could be better
> It would've been helpful to have had more time.



Eh I suppose. Still, gj to you, I presume this is PB.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 31, 2014)

http://gyazo.com/af2f15035cf9a4c9ae3f5f2da921c3cb
First solve of the day, New pb


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Eh I suppose. Still, gj to you, I presume this is PB.


ty. Yes it is, by ~1.5 seconds. 12.97 -> 11.55. Similar thing happened to my single, which went from 10.72 to 9.23.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 6.44 average, first time retrying the Dixon skewb scrambles -_-
> The official average was 8.04. Shoot me.



got a mini hart attack thought it was 3x3 reading: 6.44 avg XD


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 31, 2014)

I got my 4th or 5th ever sub 4 avg3 on 7x7, Hopefully tomorrow or someday during the week I can beat my PB.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 31, 2014)

20.76 Square-1 PB ao5
23.xx ao12 yesterday but its on my computer my computer (ill check later)
26.70 ao50 iirc


----------



## acohen527 (Mar 31, 2014)

Andy Smith just posted a 7.75 3x3 avg. 100 on Facebook. Wat


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 1, 2014)

22.33 OH Single...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2014)

last scramble: L' U' R' U L B R' B l' u
1.06, not even sub 1 club



acohen527 said:


> Andy Smith just posted a 7.75 3x3 avg. 100 on Facebook. Wat



I'm guessing April Fools.


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> last scramble: L' U' R' U L B R' B l' u
> 1.06, not even sub 1 club
> 
> 
> ...



Andy is so fricking fast though


----------



## acohen527 (Apr 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> last scramble: L' U' R' U L B R' B l' u
> 1.06, not even sub 1 club
> 
> 
> ...



Nah it's legit, he's the reigning U.S. National Champ


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 1, 2014)

PB Average of 12: 15.03 Could have easily been sub 15 if I hadn't screwed up the F2l on the 18 and the 23.
1. 13.63 D U' L U2 B R2 L D2 L' F B' R' L2 U' D2 L' F2 D F' L' D2 B' F' D2 B 
2. 14.01 F' L2 F' B R' B' L2 B' R U B R U B2 D' F' D F' R D U2 B' F D' R' 
3. 18.00 F2 D' F' D U2 B' D B2 L2 R2 F2 U L D B F2 U B' R' D U B2 L2 B2 L2 
4. 13.52 L' D2 L U2 R F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L' D B' U2 B D L2 U' L B' L D' R 
5. (23.02) L' B' R' U' B R2 U' R L' F' U B' U2 F2 D' L2 B L' F' R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 
6. 14.94 D B U R2 L' B U2 D L' F2 D2 U2 R' U2 R L F B U L F U' D' L2 U' 
7. 15.13 B2 F2 U D B2 U2 R' U2 B' F D' R D2 L D2 L2 D U R D R' F2 B' D L 
8. 14.74 F' R D F2 L' F U2 D2 R F2 L' U L D' F D U' F2 L D U L' U' R L' 
9. 16.63 B' U2 L D' U B' R D L2 D' L R2 B2 R2 F U2 L' R' U B F' D' R' F' B 
10. 14.23 F' D' L2 D' F2 L2 R F2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L U L B' D' U2 L F' U L2 
11. 15.45 L' B2 D L2 D' F' U F2 B R L2 D' B2 D2 R L B' U2 R U B' U2 L' B' F' 
12. (12.21) R' U' F' B' U2 B' L2 F L' U2 B2 D U L2 B2 D2 R B2 R' F L R D' L' U'


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> last scramble: L' U' R' U L B R' B l' u
> 1.06, not even sub 1 club
> 
> 
> ...



He posted it on the 31st.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 1, 2014)

1:07.64 Mega single, 8th sub 1:10


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 1, 2014)

23.10 OH single. Second best time ever, and pretty NL too. Can't get the reconstruction correct, but the LL was lefty wide sune into the better U-perm. Great for right hand.

Scramble: U' R' F L' D' B2 F2 L U F' D B R2 F R U2 B' F2 U2 L D F2 U2 R F


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 1, 2014)

First time posting in here, still nothing really comparable to you guys, but I finally broke 30 seconds with a solve! It felt really great. My Ao12 is still over 40 though, so I still have a lot of work to do. Getting better and better though!


----------



## xlmmaarten (Apr 1, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> First time posting in here, still nothing really comparable to you guys, but I finally broke 30 seconds with a solve! It felt really great. My Ao12 is still over 40 though, so I still have a lot of work to do. Getting better and better though!



Wow cool! gz man, your pb is faster than mine, we have nearly the same times


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 1, 2014)

holy wat, pyra UWR first sub 2

1.75, 2.03, 1.93, 2.26, (3.07), 1.96, 1.45, 2.46, 2.13, 1.54, (1.37), 2.03=1.95
happy april fools day!


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> holy wat, pyra UWR first sub 2
> 
> 1.75, 2.03, 1.93, 2.26, (3.07), 1.96, 1.45, 2.46, 2.13, 1.54, (1.37), 2.03=1.95
> happy april fools day!



wat

D:


----------



## xlmmaarten (Apr 1, 2014)

gz dude!
I see what you did xD you had me


----------



## Iggy (Apr 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> holy wat, pyra UWR first sub 2
> 
> 1.75, 2.03, 1.93, 2.26, (3.07), 1.96, 1.45, 2.46, 2.13, 1.54, (1.37), 2.03=1.95
> happy april fools day!



wtf

edit: lol


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> I seriously don't know what happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same computer by chance today, and got very suspicious after these times... I checked the timer with my phone, it was going slower than it should do. I can't count this Ao5. Luckily I don't have to go back and find my last PB to update my PB post with... I tested qqtimer.net with my phone, confirmed it was working normally, and got this:




PB Mo3/Ao5.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 1, 2014)

umwat.

1.01 AO5 UWR
1.27 AO12 UWR
1.48 A050 UWR
1.58 AO100 UWR

I think it's safe to assume my UWRs are safe.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 1, 2014)

wat


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.01 AO5 UWR


Scrambles?


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> umwat.
> 
> 1.01 AO5 UWR
> 1.27 AO12 UWR
> ...


oh, not bad. Happy April fool's day to you too!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 1, 2014)

1. 1:26.96 L2 D U2 L2 D2 L' U Bw2 Rw' R B' U' L2 Rw2 Uw Lw' B F' Fw' R' U2 L2 Bw F2 Rw F' Bw' Fw Dw L' Fw B2 D2 R2 U' Lw' Bw L' B' D2 Uw F L Uw2 F L' Rw Uw Fw2 R2 Bw Uw2 Fw2 F R' Uw' Bw U2 F' Rw' 
2. (1:22.67) L' B F Fw2 Dw Uw B' U' Fw R' L2 Dw' Rw Lw Dw' Lw2 R2 L2 F' Bw Fw2 R2 Rw Fw' Lw' Uw Rw L2 D' Fw R B Bw' F' D' Dw2 Fw B2 L Lw B' Uw2 Bw' Rw' Dw' Lw' R' Rw Fw2 L2 D2 L' Uw' Fw2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw' 
3. 1:27.03 Fw' F2 R F2 Lw' Bw2 Dw U2 D2 Rw' B2 Rw2 L' Dw' F' R2 F Dw2 R2 Fw' Lw U2 Uw F2 U2 Fw B' R2 Dw' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 U2 F Uw Rw2 Uw' R Rw Fw' R Lw' L' D2 Fw' F Bw2 B' Rw' D' L' Uw F2 Lw Bw2 F2 U' 
4. 1:27.29 Uw R2 Fw' U2 Lw R U Fw Lw U' Dw2 B2 Lw Fw F B2 Lw2 Bw U F2 R D' Fw' Bw2 R Dw B R2 D Lw L2 F Uw L' U' L Uw2 Bw2 D' Rw2 Lw2 R2 D2 Lw F2 Uw' U' R2 Fw' D Fw2 R' Rw' Lw' Uw' Rw' U Dw2 R Rw' 
5. (1:38.10) Rw2 L F L Rw' Lw2 Fw U Lw F' Fw2 Lw' F2 R' D2 L2 B' Bw' Lw B' Fw2 F Lw2 U' Dw2 L2 Bw' B' Fw' L D2 F2 Fw' D2 U' L Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 L U F' Bw' Fw2 U Bw' Rw R Lw' B2 L' Fw2 Lw' F Uw' Rw B' L Dw' Lw2 


number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:22.67
worst time: 1:38.10

current avg5: 1:27.09 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 1:27.09 (σ = 0.17)

session avg: 1:27.09 (σ = 0.17)
session mean: 1:28.41
lol

EDIT 
wutdafuq happend
6.08 U2 L' U L' R2 B L' F2 R F' R' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 D U2 B D 
inspection: x
Xcross: F R' D' U L D' 6
F2L 2: y D' R U R' D 5 
F2L 3 : y' U2 R' U2 R U' F' U F 8
F2L 4 + oll skip: y R U' R' U R U R' 7
pll: U2 F' U' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 13
39 moves 6.41447368 TPS
PB bij .29 lolol


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> umwat.
> 
> 1.01 AO5 UWR
> 1.27 AO12 UWR
> ...



When will you beat the .69 2x2 WR single officially?


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> oh, not bad. Happy April fool's day to you too!



Son of a betch I forgot that april fool's is still a thing


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> When will you beat the .69 2x2 WR single officially?



I would assume it would be when he completes a 2x2 in under .69 seconds.


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> Son of a betch I forgot that april fool's is still a thing


Maybe in your country 


kclejeune said:


> I would assume it would be when he completes a 2x2 in under .69 seconds.


In a competition.


----------



## Fawn (Apr 1, 2014)

Woop! I finally got a sub-1:30 average on Megaminx! It was a 1:26.915 average. Soooo happy.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2014)

9.60, 10.59, 13.98, 10.95, 9.21 = *10.38* OH avg5

0.01 from PB. Second avg5 within 0.1 of the UWR


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 9.60, 10.59, 13.98, 10.95, 9.21 = *10.38* OH avg5
> 
> 0.01 from PB. Second avg5 within 0.1 of the UWR



you wat

Modded my liying a bit (basically a neutered version of Bill's mod) so that I'm not OCD about the corner pieces being squares and the centers and edges being round. I think it got rid of some locking as well. 8.33 ao5 with it.


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> you wat
> 
> Modded my liying a bit (basically a neutered version of Bill's mod) so that I'm not OCD about the corner pieces being squares and the centers and edges being round. I think it got rid of some locking as well. 8.33 ao5 with it.



The mod is pretty nice, eh?


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> The mod is pretty nice, eh?



It is  

Did you make it completely flush or just round it a bit more?


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It is
> 
> Did you make it completely flush or just round it a bit more?



I took off quite a bit of plastic. It's basically a straight line now.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> He posted it on the 31st.



Doesn't mean it's not an April fools thing.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 9.60, 10.59, 13.98, 10.95, 9.21 = *10.38* OH avg5
> 
> 0.01 from PB. Second avg5 within 0.1 of the UWR



Why do I have a feeling you'll say April fools any minute.


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Why do I have a feeling you'll say April fools any minute.


This is the problem with this thread at this time of the year... so many UWRs/close to UWRs. If I had a legit average worth posting (which none of mine are) I wouldn't even post it today.

E: 11.02, (17.41), (10.64), 13.41, 13.45 = 12.63 Ao5, second sub-previous PB Ao5 today.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Why do I have a feeling you'll say April fools any minute.



Oh noes! I've been discovered!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Oh noes! I've been discovered!


 
Sorry, I honestly can't tell if that's sarcasm or not!


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Doesn't mean it's not an April fools thing.



Why would he joke about it..? It's as if you refuse to believe he is just way way fast.


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 2, 2014)

Average of 5: 6.89
1. 6.68 D' B' U2 L' B' R' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 
2. (7.88) F D2 F2 U2 B D2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D' B R U2 R2 U L' R' B' U' 
3. 7.69 U2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B' U2 L' B2 D' R D2 U F R' 
4. 6.31 B2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 L R2 B2 R B2 D' L F' D2 R D' L' B R2 U' 
5. (5.48) D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U F' D L U' B' F' D' U2 B2 R


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Doesn't mean it's not an April fools thing.



I raced him a fair bit at worlds. He said his PB avg100 at the time was 8.6x and he was using a crappy zhanchi. I don't find his avg100 hard to believe at all.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

I wasn't doubting him, it was just the timing.


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I wasn't doubting him, it was just the timing.



Same with Chris's 2x2 stuffz but that's all legit. He forgot what day it was XD


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Doesn't mean it's not an April fools thing.





kclejeune said:


> Why would he joke about it..? It's as if you refuse to believe he is just way way fast.





ottozing said:


> I raced him a fair bit at worlds. He said his PB avg100 at the time was 8.6x and he was using a crappy zhanchi. I don't find his avg100 hard to believe at all.





Tim Major said:


> I wasn't doubting him, it was just the timing.



I think Tim is 100% correct here (kind of shockingly, based on our history), he never said anything about this average being fake or even unlikely, he just said that he thought that it was probably an April's fools day joke.

Edit:



kclejeune said:


> Same with Chris's 2x2 stuffz but that's all legit. He forgot what day it was XD



Wait, that stuff is for real? 

wtf


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Sorry, I honestly can't tell if that's sarcasm or not!



April Fools!


----------



## RageCuber (Apr 2, 2014)

PB average of 5 (I don't have the scrambles )
1 - 19.7 
2 - 15.01
3 - 21.75	
4 - 27.84
5 - 15.28

average = 18.91 using 1/100 seconds or 18.908 using 1/1000 second lol


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 2, 2014)

yay

25.49 single on cam


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

6.62 fullstep, Xcross, OLLCP, U perm
D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L' D L B2 U L R' D' B' F2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 2, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> umwat.
> 
> 1.01 AO5 UWR
> 1.27 AO12 UWR
> ...



Har har har April fools.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Har har har April fools.



Wait so you didn't beat your recent PB ao100 by 0.1? I'm so surprised.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 2, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Har har har April fools.



I didn't fall for it, but my heart jumped when kennan said it was legit xD


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 6.62 fullstep, Xcross, OLLCP, U perm
> D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L' D L B2 U L R' D' B' F2


Just noticed the B or B' on that scramble Orients all edges

B L U' B2 // EOXcross + setup for F2L-3 and 4 Multislotting?
R U' R' U' L U' L' // F2L- 2
R U R' U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 // F2L 3 + 4
U R2 D R' U' R D' R' U' R' U R U R' U // ZBLL


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 2, 2014)

solved da cube on da back of da motorbike


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Har har har April fools.



I hate you


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> First time posting in here, still nothing really comparable to you guys, but I finally broke 30 seconds with a solve! It felt really great. My Ao12 is still over 40 though, so I still have a lot of work to do. Getting better and better though!



Got April Fooled by qqtimer


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I hate you



It wasn't in the least bit believable.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 2, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> It wasn't in the least bit believable.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 2, 2014)

haha inb4 [R]EG1, [F]EG1 and EG2

edit: B for F


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> It wasn't in the least bit believable.



Yeah it was, he holds every UWR. 

I doubt he would've been questioned had it not been posted on April fools.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 2, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> umwat.
> 
> 1.01 AO5 UWR
> 1.27 AO12 UWR
> ...





kclejeune said:


> Yeah it was, he holds every UWR.
> 
> I doubt he would've been questioned had it not been posted on April fools.



He struggled* to get a sub1.6 on cam and then he gets a sub1.6 avg100? Nope. 

Also he didn't post scrambles. 

*I use that term loosely


----------



## imvelox (Apr 2, 2014)

2:03.57 *6x6* Single + 2:10.01 MO3

Not even sub2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 2, 2014)

New 3x3x3 PB 

17.764 B U2 F L2 U2 B' F' D2 F' U2 L2 R' B2 F2 R D' R U F' D' F2


----------



## GlowingSausage (Apr 2, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> LL: U'
> I wasted almost a second on realizing I skipped the last layer.



just got a 15.67 oh single R' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 R D2 R' F' L B2 D R2 F' R' B' U'
i did a sledgehammer insertion and my *last layer was a u* and i saw it coming  
i average around 30ish seconds. prob. my 2nd or 3rd sub 20 oh single ever.
and: 100th post 
edit: just got a 19.72 in the same average  pll skip though  U' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' D' L R B' U' L F


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 2, 2014)

Roux
Average of 5: 10.38
1. (11.74) R2 B' U D' B L2 F' U2 R' F U2 R B2 D2 L U2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 
2. 10.83 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U R U B U2 F U2 F2 L2 D' 
3. 10.80 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 B' L' U B' F D2 B' D R' B2 
4. 9.50 R D2 F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 B' R B2 U B' L D2 B2 F 
5. (8.94) R F' D' L' B' D R2 F' U R B' L2 B D2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 F

9.75 mo3


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2014)

OH PLL time attack:
best time: 52.11 PB
best avg5: 53.56 PB
best avg12: 55.23 PB

56.95, 56.90, 58.32, 53.41, 54.72, 52.56, 55.13, (52.11), 54.62, 54.61, (1:05.94), 55.07


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

5.68 Skewb ao12 stackmat on cam.. twice.. with the same standard deviation... WHICH ONE TO UPLOAD?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah it was, he holds every UWR.
> 
> I doubt he would've been questioned had it not been posted on April fools.



I would've called him out if it wasn't April fools. He got a 1.68 ao100 which was really good for him, but only beat his previous PB by a little bit. To drop from 1.68 to 1.58 is ridiculous, unless it was a long gap in between.


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I would've called him out if it wasn't April fools. He got a 1.68 ao100 which was really good for him, but only beat his previous PB by a little bit. To drop from 1.68 to 1.58 is ridiculous, unless it was a long gap in between.



I guess, but it's a lot like my skewb ao100. The first 12 solves were like a 4.5 something average and my PB. The rest of the ao100 was pretty meh but it ended up being a 5.68 (something like that) ao100. If he got a bunch of lolscrambles and an actual 1.01 ao5, 1.27 ao12, etc, it would be enough to drag the average of 100 down quite a bit. That was why I wouldn't question it.. and the fact that I texted to ask if it was legit


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I guess, but it's a lot like my skewb ao100. The first 12 solves were like a 4.5 something average and my PB. The rest of the ao100 was pretty meh but it ended up being a 5.68 (something like that) ao100. If he got a bunch of lolscrambles and an actual 1.01 ao5, 1.27 ao12, etc, it would be enough to drag the average of 100 down quite a bit. That was why I wouldn't question it.. and the fact that I texted to ask if it was legit



No it's really not like your Skewb average. When you're no where near the limit of an event, you can beat PBs by a substantial amount. I honestly think 2x2 is the event that (at home) has been pushed the furthest. .1 is a big deal when you're that fast at 2x2. It's the equivalent of Alex beating his UWR ao100 by 0.5.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> haha inb4 [R]EG1, *EG1 and EG2*


*

Wouldn't EG1 just be normal EG1 for the most part?*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 3, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Wouldn't *EG1 just be normal EG1 for the most part?*


*

He probably meant [F]EG-1*


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 3, 2014)

After 1 Petrus-only Week:

number of times: 1126/1126
best time: 8.55
worst time: 26.34
best avg5: 12.17 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 12.86 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 13.97 (σ = 1.38)
best avg1000: 14.66 (σ = 1.43)

I think I can sub-13 avg100 in the next week, if I go really hardcore.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 3, 2014)

so close


Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.04
1. 13.07 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' L' R D F L2 B' D2 B' U' F2 
2. 14.97 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' B L D F L' U2 L2 B' F 
3. 12.11 B2 R L U R F' U' B' R B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U 
4. 14.77 F' R' F2 B2 D' B U D' L F R2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 
5. 13.97 D' F2 D R2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L B F2 D2 U' L D' F2 D' U' 
6. 13.47 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U B' R' D' L' R' B2 F R2 D' U B' 
7. 10.74 F' D2 L' F2 R D L F' R' L2 F2 U2 F U2 B' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 
8. 14.29 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 L' U2 R D' B' R2 U R2 F2 
9. (15.71) F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D R2 F' D2 B2 R' D2 B D L F U B 
10. 11.86 R2 F' D2 F L2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B' L' B2 D' U' F' U B2 U B' F 
11. 11.23 R' D2 R2 B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' F' D F L' B2 F' L R' B' L2 
12. 13.36 U2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' L B' D' B D U2 B R 
13. 12.50 D2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U' F' L U2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 
14. (10.40) F2 D2 U R2 D B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L' U R2 F D L2 R D F' R 
15. 13.30 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F R' F' L' F L' U2 F' U' F' 
16. 12.06 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 R D2 L' U F2 R 
17. 12.00 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U R B D2 L R2 B' D U2 L' B2 
18. 10.53 F L2 D2 R D2 F U2 F U' D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 
19. 13.49 F2 D2 R' B2 U F' U2 L' F D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R L2 B2 U2 R 
20. 13.21 U R B' D B L' B' R' L F' U2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 
21. (9.67) R2 F2 U B2 D L2 R2 U F2 D R2 F' U F2 D2 F' L' B2 R' F2 D2 
22. 14.50 L D B L' F U' L F L' F' U2 B D2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2 D2 B 
23. 14.56 F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 B' U' 
24. 12.88+ 
25. (16.93) D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B U' B' L B2 F' L' R' U' B 
26. (10.22) L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 R D' U' F L' U B' R2 B2 F2 
27. 14.42 U R2 F D L B' R' U2 L F R2 B2 D L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 
28. 12.85 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B R' F U' B2 R' D B' L' B 
29. 13.81 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D L2 F' D' U L U2 R F L2 F D' 
30. 12.56 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U' F' L2 B R' F 
31. 11.82 D R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 D F' R2 D F L2 D B R' B' U 
32. 13.20 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F U B' L' F2 R D' F2 U' L 
33. 11.17 L U2 R B2 L' F U2 L2 F B2 R2 U' R2 U D2 L2 F2 B2 D' 
34. 14.40 B2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 B F' U' R B2 U2 F' L B' L2 R' U 
35. 13.79 U2 R' F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R F2 D2 B' L2 U F2 R F2 R F' 
36. 12.46 R2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B D F' D' U F L B' U' R 
37. 11.10 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' R' D B2 F2 D B' F2 L D 
38. 14.94+ U2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 F' D' L' F' R' D' R' D B F2 
39. 14.72 R2 B2 D L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R B F2 D2 F2 D' R U2 F' R 
40. 11.94 U2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D2 F' L' R' D' B L U B2 R F' D' 
41. 12.82 U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 L B F2 D' L' D2 B' D' 
42. (10.39) L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' U' L' U2 L' R' U F 
43. 14.71 D2 R2 B' L' U2 R' D L2 F D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 B' U2 
44. 15.20 F2 R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L U' F' D2 B' D2 F L U' F2 
45. 12.74 F L' B D2 R F' U' L D' F2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 
46. 10.59 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 D F' L2 F2 R B U' L2 
47. 14.14 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R U2 L U2 L2 B2 D' F L R U2 B' U' B2 U2 
48. 13.41 F' D2 F' D2 F U2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 D B D2 R2 U' L' R2 F' R' B 
49. 14.32 D U R2 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R D' B' L' R D B' D B' R2 U 
50. 12.98 B' R2 B U2 D' L B U' B2 R' F2 U D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' D2 F2 
51. 13.26 L2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 U F2 L2 F' L2 U' F2 D U' L' R2 U2 
52. 12.32 B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R' D B2 R U R' F D' F U' 
53. 14.19 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D R' F R' F U2 R' F' L2 F2 
54. 10.53 B2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F L' B' D L2 F L' U R2 D 
55. 12.61 L' U2 L B2 D2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 F' D' L2 F2 U2 L' R' U F2 L' 
56. 14.22+ L2 F R2 U2 F' D2 B F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F L2 F R F2 D2 U' B 
57. 13.62 L2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 R D U' R' B2 U F' D2 F2 R2 
58. 11.41 B' R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U' B' R' F D' F' L B R F 
59. 13.68 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U R' F' L' F U F' U B' D U 
60. 12.02 L U D' R D' R B R F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 
61. 14.61 D2 F R' F2 D' B2 L' D2 L' B U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 
62. 11.65 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 F' L2 R2 F D L2 D' R F2 U' B' R' U L' 
63. (9.34) U B' R B2 R B R2 U R' B L2 B D2 F' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' D2 
64. 10.77 F D2 F2 B' L D2 L2 U F' R' L U2 F2 L' F2 R2 L U2 B2 U2 
65. 11.94 R' L2 B' L2 U F L' F B2 R' L D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 R' U2 
66. (16.26) L2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U L D' R D B F' L' R2 F R U 
67. 13.49 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R D' L' R' F2 U' L2 F' R' U2 
68. 14.59 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 D U2 F L R F' R' U B F2 
69. 13.72 B2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L R2 U F U F R F R' F2 R' 
70. 15.36 D B2 U' F2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' L U2 R' B D L2 R F R B2 
71. 12.64 F2 R F R2 L2 U D L' B' R2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 
72. 10.94 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' R2 B U L2 B R D2 B' L2 
73. 13.55 L' B2 U F2 B R F2 R' D2 F B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 
74. 12.72 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L R' D2 F L B L2 R B2 D L 
75. 12.19 D2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 F R' F2 L U L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 
76. (15.50) F2 D2 R B' L U' L D' B' L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U D2 
77. 13.31 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 U L' D' F2 L' U' R2 B' F2 U' 
78. 13.36 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' B' U F2 D R' U2 F U' B' U2 
79. 12.85 U2 B2 U' L2 D' R' F U2 L D2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 
80. (18.56) F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 D2 L B D L2 R' U2 B2 U2 F D2 
81. 12.80 F R2 B U2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 U R' U2 L' B' U' L D U L 
82. 12.87 D2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 F R2 B D2 R2 D R F2 R2 F2 D F L' U R 
83. 12.86 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' D' U' F R D2 B' D B' R 
84. 14.56 F' D' B R2 F R' B2 L' U F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R U2 R F2 
85. 13.25 D2 R F R L2 F D' F2 L F U' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 
86. 13.44 R' B' R2 D' B' R B' U R' B' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 
87. 11.74 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 F' L2 D U B2 R F 
88. 13.52 R B' U B' R F' D' B' R F U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U 
89. 13.05 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 U F2 D R F U R' U' L' F2 L2 F2 D2 
90. 13.34 L2 D R2 U B2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B U2 B L B R' D R' B' F' 
91. 11.84 B' D L F2 D R' F' D2 R F B' R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F' D2 F B2 
92. 11.89 R2 B2 U R2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 R' F' R U' L2 D R' U2 L' D' 
93. 12.93 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 D' B' U R U2 L' B2 D2 U' B' L' 
94. 12.45 U' L2 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 F L' B' U2 L' F2 U R2 F R' 
95. 13.85 U R' U' F' B2 D' B U D R' U' F2 D' F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 
96. 11.63 F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R2 F D B' D2 R2 D' F L' D 
97. 14.38 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F' R D2 L D' U2 F' R2 D' 
98. 13.41 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D U2 F2 D L2 B' U' F' L' R B' R' D L2 F2 
99. 14.43 D L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' R F' D' F L' B D' L U L' F2 
100. 13.24 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L' B R2 U2 B U B2 R D' F


PB Avg 12
Average of 12: 12.05
1. 11.86 R2 F' D2 F L2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B' L' B2 D' U' F' U B2 U B' F 
2. 11.23 R' D2 R2 B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' F' D F L' B2 F' L R' B' L2 
3. 13.36 U2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' L B' D' B D U2 B R 
4. 12.50 D2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U' F' L U2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 
5. 10.40 F2 D2 U R2 D B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L' U R2 F D L2 R D F' R 
6. 13.30 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F R' F' L' F L' U2 F' U' F' 
7. 12.06 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 R D2 L' U F2 R 
8. 12.00 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U R B D2 L R2 B' D U2 L' B2 
9. 10.53 F L2 D2 R D2 F U2 F U' D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 
10. (13.49) F2 D2 R' B2 U F' U2 L' F D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R L2 B2 U2 R 
11. 13.21 U R B' D B L' B' R' L F' U2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 
12. (9.67) R2 F2 U B2 D L2 R2 U F2 D R2 F' U F2 D2 F' L' B2 R' F2 D2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 3, 2014)

3x3 PB fail

Average of 50: 8.956


Spoiler



1. 8.345 D2 F' L2 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 F' L' U F2 L D F2 L' B' L' D2 B' 
2. 8.932 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 L D B R' U2 L2 F D2 B R2 
3. 7.832 L U2 L' U2 L B2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 B U' L2 D B' D' R2 D2 U2 L' 
4. (7.598) F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 R D' F' U' F' D2 R' B L2 R 
5. 9.388 L2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D U B2 D B' R' D2 U2 R2 U' L' D2 L2 F 
6. 8.012 U2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F' U2 R F D' B L' D L' U' R' F 
7. 9.342 B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' R' B F2 U' F D' F2 L2 D F' 
8. 8.265 L2 U' B2 D B2 U L2 F2 U' L B' U L' R' B F2 U' F2 L' D' 
9. 8.472 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 F D' U2 F U F' U L' D' F 
10. 9.186 R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 U' B' R2 B2 L B' F' R' U' F D2 
11. (11.223) D2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U R' B' F2 R2 D U' L B2 F' L2 
12. 9.978 R U2 B2 R B2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 D F' U' L' D B U2 L U2 R 
13. 9.289 B D B L' U D' R' L2 F L U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 B2 L2 
14. 8.596 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R' U R' U F L' D2 U B D' F2 
15. (7.795) R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F L' B R2 B' U B' R2 D R' 
16. 9.235 B D2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D' L F2 R2 F U R2 D2 B' F' 
17. 9.423 B U R' U' B2 L U' F R2 B D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 
18. (11.238) D R2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R' B D U R2 F' L D2 B2 D' 
19. 10.332 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 F R2 D L B U F2 D2 U2 
20. 7.839 D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 B R F U R F' L2 U2 B U' B 
21. 8.434 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 B F2 L2 B D' F D2 L D U2 F2 L' B' 
22. 8.586 D2 B' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L' U' B2 U' B2 D F U L' 
23. 10.192 D L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D U' F2 U R U2 F' D' R' F2 L2 D2 B U' L 
24. 9.017 U R L' U2 D L2 F2 U' F R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' 
25. 8.066 D L2 U F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 U F' U2 F' L2 D' L2 U2 
26. 9.232 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' D L2 R2 B2 F D' F' 
27. 7.954 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U B' L2 R D U2 F U L' D2 L' 
28. (7.555) L2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B F' L' D F' L D' R' B' R' 
29. 8.995 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D B L2 F2 D' F2 U R D2 L' B' 
30. 9.699 B' L' D2 B D2 B' D F' R B U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U D2 R2 U' 
31. 8.328 R' U F' U2 B2 D F U R' U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 D' R2 F2 D 
32. 9.580 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' U B F' L' D2 F' L D U' 
33. 9.252 L2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D B' L U L D' U F R B' F' 
34. 8.953 L R U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R' U' B L F' D' B2 R2 B R U 
35. 9.640 U' B R' D' F' B' U' L2 D2 B L' U' D R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 
36. 8.005 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D F L2 F2 D L U R' F' D' L' 
37. 7.990 U' F R B L' D' F R2 D' R B R2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B 
38. 9.294 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F' R2 D' B F2 D F2 L D 
39. (11.334) U2 R F' B R F2 L D' F R2 L2 D' F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' 
40. 8.592 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D R U' L2 D' L' F' D U F2 D 
41. 9.463 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F' U2 B' D2 B L2 D' B D' L U' L' B2 F R 
42. 9.710 R' B2 L' U2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R2 B2 F' D' L F2 L2 D' R' U' B U 
43. 9.044 U L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D U' L' U L R2 B' L2 U L' R' F 
44. 8.437 R B2 R F2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L' F R2 D' R B L2 U2 R2 
45. 9.830 R2 D' B2 R D' B2 L U' F' L F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' 
46. 8.831 R U2 F U2 B2 L' F2 D' R U2 B D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' 
47. 9.867 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U B D' F2 R' F' R' D2 R' F' U' 
48. 9.453 L2 D' U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F' R F2 U2 B' L' R2 F' U' B F' 
49. 9.034 D2 L F R' L2 B2 L2 U2 D' R L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 
50. 8.105 U F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B F2 L U' B' R D L B2 U


----------



## Iggy (Apr 3, 2014)

14.41 OH PB single, wat. Easy F2L -> R U R' U' Rw R' U R U' Rw' OLL -> U perm


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 3, 2014)

4.35 avg12 on cam
<RU> 2-gen scrambles

edit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkqlceKoLxE


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 3, 2014)

Finally sub 4 mean on 7x7 on cam! (3:48.93, 4:09.39, 3:56.90) I've uploaded it to my Youtube if anyone wants to see!


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 3, 2014)

^wtf

qcube lol. Does anyone even solve computer cubes anymore?
8.970 8.362 11.934 8.751 8.767 (12.121) (7.426) 11.216 8.566 10.109 9.033 9.126 => 9.483


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 3, 2014)

Haven't assembled my 6x6 since the explosion at Tree Town because it was having a locking problem, but I fixed that by slightly changing one of the pin orientations (it wasn't perpendicular), so I assembled it and was missing 2 pieces. I got those from thecubicle and used my spare set of stickers to sticker those. FINALLY, I CAN DO 6X6! It's been >9 months.

PB Single: 3:33.815 (to be uploaded)
*PB Mean of 3: 3:50.743*
PB Average of 5: 3:48.920
PB Average of 12: 3:56.203



Spoiler



1. 3:59.800 (phone timer)
*2. 3:49.810 (phone timer)
3. 4:08.151 (phone timer)
4. 3:34.269*
5. 4:05.345 
6. 4:01.269 
7. (3:33.815) [PB!] 
8. (4:20.226) 
9. 3:42.893 
10. 3:42.599 
11. 4:09.327 
12. 4:08.567



Not so fast, yet. I'll keep practicing.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

11.60 Ao5, with 10.44 single while sick with Bad cold and mild stomach ache.

Competition is in less than 36 hours so lets hope I recover pretty soon. :\

I usually get 3 sub-10's a day and my best today was 10.44


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 4, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.27
1. (8.90) L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B R2 F' D' R' F2 D' F' D' R2 F' L2 F2 
2. 9.23 B L F U R2 F' D B L F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 U2 D F2 
3. (15.89+) D U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' D' B2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L R2 
4. 11.97 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' R' B D' R2 U' L U2 R B' 
5. 9.60 U L2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B R' D R' B' U' R' U2 B2

I just can't. It's an accomplishment how many times I managed to fail getting a sub-10 average.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2014)

rickcube said:


> Average of 5: 10.27
> 1. (8.90) L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B R2 F' D' R' F2 D' F' D' R2 F' L2 F2
> 2. 9.23 B L F U R2 F' D B L F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 U2 D F2
> 3. (15.89+) D U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' D' B2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L R2
> ...



Ah, man, counting 11.97, yet still so close! You'll get it one day, and when you will, you'll smash it (take a look at my official averages for inspiration if you'd like)


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 4, 2014)

Average of 12: 47.11
1. 48.74 B u B2 D2 L' B' D' r2 u' U F2 D2 u' U R' f L2 r2 f' r' f2 D u f' L2 B2 R2 F' D' f' U2 f2 B' u r' B r F' B' f' 
2. 47.70 u B' F L f' r B2 D L' f2 F L' D2 B2 f2 F2 U f U' R2 r u2 L R B R u' B D r' u' B2 L' u2 L' R2 F2 f L r2 
3. 49.34 f B2 r' u' F U F f' D2 r2 U B2 U2 u2 B' D u U' F' D R2 u' r2 L' F' L2 B2 u R r' D2 r R2 L2 u' F U u F2 B2 
4. 43.52 F' f' U' f2 U B2 U2 r B2 f' r2 U' f2 u2 R U' L2 D f2 B2 r2 L2 B L2 r u' f R2 u2 L2 r' R B2 F R2 U2 u R2 u' R' 
5. 45.79 U' u' r' F' R L' U2 r F L B' u' R' f2 R u U2 F r L2 D' U' B u' U' f r' U R' u' r' B f' U2 L2 U2 D2 L f2 B2 
6. 46.50 R r U r2 D2 f B' R D' U F D' L D u' R D' r' u L2 F R2 U' r' D L' D F2 D2 R L D2 r F L2 r R u F r2 
7. (37.83) F2 R u2 f' D' f B2 r2 L' u' r u' B' f2 U' R' F' B2 D2 U2 R2 f R2 f2 D' L' U' F D2 f2 u' F' u r U' R' U2 R U2 D 
8. 49.68 u' f2 D' u F D2 u2 U' r B2 r2 u' U' D' r u2 F2 r' L2 f' F u' B R2 F B' R B2 D F L' R' D R F' r' B2 f' D f' 
9. (52.48) B' D2 L' F u2 R2 L2 f' U2 R' L2 F' U' r' F2 B f' u B' r L2 u U D L u2 U L' R F' r' u' R F' f' R2 L f2 L u 
10. 47.22 U2 u2 f2 r f U' R' U f R2 r' f2 u2 D' R' r L2 F D' L' F' B U2 r' f' B' L' U r D2 F2 f r2 f' U B2 r L F L2 
11. 42.75 u D2 r D2 L' f2 D' r' u F U2 R2 L' F D' r u' U L U F U' B2 U2 r' F' U2 u r2 B' D r u' f2 D2 R2 U' F2 R B 
12. 49.81 r' f R' r' F B' u' R B2 F2 u2 U r R B' u R2 r2 D2 B U F D' B' f2 r' D B F f u D' R D' f2 R' f r B' U' 
not pb avg12 but pb single and a nice avg12


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Square-1 PB's I got on the weekend:

20.46 ao5 (already posted that earlier)
*23.635 ao12*
26.460 ao50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-3
avg of 50: 26.460

Time List:
1. 24.954 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3) 
2. 21.293 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0) 
3. 30.028 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0) 
4. (33.923) (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
*5. 25.450[parity] (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, 0) 
6. 22.397 (1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, -2) 
7. 23.304 (3, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
8. 23.696 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 1)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, -4) 
9. (20.514) (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0) 
10. 20.556 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/ 
11. 23.710 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0) 
12. 23.451[parity ] (4, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
13. 25.914[parity] (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, 0) 
14. 27.837 (-3, -1)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
15. 21.164 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -3) 
16. 26.703+ (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0) *
17. 32.969+ (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
18. 23.700[w/ parity] (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2) 
19. 29.239 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
20. 31.641+ (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
21. (19.035) (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
22. 26.484 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2) 
23. (50.301) (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3) 
24. 31.240 (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -5)/ 
25. 27.501 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
26. 23.251 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0) 
27. 20.996 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, 1)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2) 
28. 29.560 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-1, 0)/ 
29. (20.067) (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -5) 
30. 22.998 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0) 
31. 24.410 (-5, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0) 
32. 31.883 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
33. 31.445 (3, 5)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, -2)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
34. 28.072 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
35. 26.291 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
36. 30.615 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4) 
37. 22.141 (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -1) 
38. 27.111 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
39. 33.287 (-5, 0)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
40. 26.813 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
41. 31.180 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, 6)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0) 
42. (37.808) (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0) 
43. 28.478 (-3, -1)/(4, 1)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -4) 
44. 29.483 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-4, -2)/(3, 0) 
45. 29.521 (-3, 2)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
46. 21.310 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
47. 25.853 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
48. 28.536 (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0) 
49. 20.959 (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
50. 26.833 (-5, -3)/(6, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Square-1 PB's I got on the weekend:
> 
> 20.46 ao5 (already posted that earlier)
> *23.635 ao12*
> ...



Dude just don't get faster than me please


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 4, 2014)

8.988 3x3 single. 4th sub 9.
x2 y // Inspection
B' L' D R' D' // Cross
L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-1
R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L-2
y R U' R' // F2L-3
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-4
r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
U' // AUF


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

6x6

PB Single 3:31.442 w/ double parity, too.
PB Mean of 3: 3:43.210



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 3:32.390 R 3Fw2 B Lw2 U Fw 3Rw' 3Uw' Bw2 Fw L' 3Fw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw' F2 Lw F' 3Fw B2 U Dw Lw' 3Uw' L2 Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' D R Rw' D' 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 L2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 Dw D2 Rw' L' Uw 3Uw F R F' Dw2 3Uw' F2 Rw' B U' Bw' 3Rw2 L Lw 3Fw2 D2 3Fw2 B Dw' Lw2 D2 R2 B U2 3Rw Uw D' Fw' D2 3Uw' L D2 
2. 3:31.442[double parity -___-] Dw2 B Fw' Lw2 U' 3Rw 3Uw2 B2 Bw2 U2 R 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw' B2 Lw2 F2 3Rw2 R2 B' L' 3Uw2 Rw' Fw 3Uw2 3Rw' D2 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw B2 Fw2 R D' 3Fw2 R2 3Rw2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Uw2 L2 R' Rw' Uw2 L' Bw2 R' Fw2 U' R2 Bw 3Rw' L D2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw D' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 D' R2 B U 3Uw2 R2 U' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D 3Fw' Lw 3Fw2 Bw 
3. 4:05.798 L' Rw D U' 3Uw' Lw' D B R2 D2 Bw' F' L' Dw R' Uw R 3Uw Uw Lw D' Rw' F2 Fw' L2 D' 3Fw F Bw' Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Uw Rw' Lw F2 Uw2 B U2 Lw Uw2 3Rw F2 Lw B' Lw2 F2 L2 Fw R 3Rw2 L2 B2 Rw L2 F R' 3Uw Uw' 3Fw2 D' Rw Lw' 3Uw' R U R2 Rw' Fw2 3Uw R' 3Fw' Lw2 Fw B' Bw2 3Rw' Dw 3Uw D'



On cam, too!  (Just uploading the single)


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Worth a double post:

14.826 Square-1 PB Single! Fullstep!

(1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, -4) 



Spoiler: Reconstruction



(-2, 4)/(2, 1)/(3, 3)/ (cubeshape)
(-2, 6)/(3, 6)/ (CO)
(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/ (EO)
(-1, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/ (CP)
(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 1)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(2, 3) (EP + E-slice parity)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2014)

0.01 PLL Time attack with 21 consecutive PLL skips :tu


----------



## RageCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> 0.01 PLL Time attack with 21 consecutive PLL skips :tu



Lol your TPS would have to be OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

5x5

1:40.781 PB Single
1:50.301 PB Average of 5



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-4
PB avg of 5: 1:50.301

Time List:
1. (2:03.554) Bw Dw2 Lw2 Uw B2 Fw' Dw L B2 Bw2 D' Lw2 Dw' U' Uw B R2 B' R2 F' R D' Rw B' Uw2 D Bw' U' R Fw' Bw' L2 Bw B' L' F2 U2 B F' Dw2 B2 Uw Fw Dw' Uw2 B' Fw2 Bw2 D U Uw' Bw2 Uw' L' Uw2 Fw R' Dw' Fw' Rw' 
2. 1:46.764 F2 Bw2 B' U' Lw' Rw U Lw' Bw2 Uw L' Dw U2 Bw Fw2 F Rw' L F2 Fw' D' R' Dw L2 U2 Fw Uw2 Fw R F2 U2 Bw' L Lw Rw2 R' Bw U Rw U2 L Uw Rw' B2 Dw2 Lw' Fw' Uw2 F' D2 L' Dw2 Bw' Dw L B L Uw' Rw2 Bw2 
3. 1:51.134 Rw L2 Fw B' Rw2 B' Bw' L' Uw U2 B' Bw Lw' F2 Bw' L Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 Lw' D2 Rw' Uw' R2 F2 R Uw' Lw U2 Uw2 Fw' B' Rw2 F' Fw' D Dw' Uw' L' D' R' Bw2 D2 Rw2 Bw Lw' Fw' L2 D2 L D' Rw2 B2 Rw U' D' Lw' 
4. (1:40.781) Uw' D R' Rw' Lw2 B' F' Dw' B R B2 R2 U2 Rw Lw' Uw U R' U' Fw' U2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Lw' D F' L2 Dw' R Bw2 Fw' Lw Uw' Bw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 U2 Lw' R' D Rw2 L2 F' Bw Fw2 U' L' Bw Dw' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 D Fw Dw' R2 
5. 1:53.004 L' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' Bw B R2 Bw' Uw2 Fw' L' Dw2 D' Bw' Dw Fw2 Bw Rw2 Lw' D F2 L' Fw Dw2 Lw Dw Bw2 L2 F2 R Uw2 L Bw D2 U2 Dw' Fw2 D' Bw' D' Uw' U' Rw Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw Uw2 U Fw' Bw' B2 L D Lw' Fw L Fw2 F


----------



## TDM (Apr 4, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Lol your TPS would have to be OVER 9000!!!!!


Even with "21 consecutive PLL skips"?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

7x7

PB Single: 5:29.575 (to be uploaded, but in my pajamas xD)
PB Mean of 3: 5:40.625



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-4
PB mean of 3: 5:40.625

Time List:
1. 5:37.247 Bw2 D 3Bw2 Dw2 3Fw Bw 3Lw' 3Rw Dw R Rw2 Dw' D2 L 3Lw D' Uw 3Fw' 3Dw Fw U 3Lw' 3Bw U B 3Uw2 Rw2 3Bw2 F Dw 3Lw2 Uw' Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw' D2 U 3Lw R Fw' Rw2 B' 3Rw' F' 3Dw2 Dw Rw' 3Bw2 3Dw' Lw Fw2 Bw 3Uw Rw Lw2 3Dw2 B Lw 3Rw Rw2 3Dw2 Bw' F' Uw2 Lw' 3Fw 3Dw D2 3Lw2 U2 Lw 3Dw' 3Lw Dw B' 3Lw2 Lw2 3Rw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 3Lw2 L2 Lw 3Bw R L2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' B' 3Bw2 Fw2 3Uw' U' 3Fw' Uw' 
2. 5:29.575 D 3Dw' Dw U 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 B2 3Uw2 L Bw' F 3Lw Fw2 3Uw2 Dw Bw2 Uw 3Lw' 3Dw Fw Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw Fw 3Bw R' Fw2 B Lw F' Fw 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw 3Bw U D B2 3Rw' U2 F2 3Uw Uw2 3Dw' B' D' 3Rw' Bw Lw2 Dw F2 3Bw R' B Rw2 D' L Bw' Lw2 3Fw2 L Uw2 U' 3Rw L' 3Dw' Uw R Uw 3Bw2 U D B' F Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw 3Uw Bw2 F2 Lw2 R 3Bw2 Bw2 Uw' 3Rw U2 Rw 3Fw F 3Lw' U D 3Lw2 L 
3. 5:55.054 F2 R 3Lw B Lw2 F2 3Dw B2 Bw2 3Bw U Rw2 D2 Uw' F L Fw' Bw2 Dw Uw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 R' B2 F Rw 3Lw2 Bw2 Uw 3Uw' Fw Rw Lw2 L2 3Lw2 U' R Dw 3Fw2 Lw 3Lw2 3Fw Dw' 3Bw 3Fw' Rw' F Uw' Lw R 3Bw' Rw' F D' 3Uw' 3Bw 3Dw L' Dw2 3Dw2 F' 3Rw B 3Uw' 3Lw2 B2 Fw 3Uw2 R2 3Rw' Lw' Uw 3Bw' Uw' Fw2 Lw' 3Bw2 Uw' 3Rw B 3Dw Bw Lw2 Rw' D2 R Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 F 3Lw' L' Bw'



Waaaaat, PBs in 4 events today! Square-1, 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7!


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Lol your TPS would have to be OVER 9000!!!!!



(0 turns) / (0.01 seconds) = 0 tps


----------



## Shortshrimp (Apr 4, 2014)

I know this isn't really much to be proud of, but I haven't solved 2x2 since the beginning of last year when I was averaging around 12 seconds  , but I did an average of 12 today and got 8.27 s.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

ANOTHER set of PBs!

5x5:

PB Single: 1:32.617
*PB Average of 5: 1:44.996*
PB Average of 12: 1:46.611



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-4
PB Average of 12: 1:46.611

Time List:
1. 1:39.964 Lw' Dw R2 D' U2 F U Rw Dw' F2 R' Lw2 Dw2 R2 F2 U Lw' B' U' D' Lw' Fw U2 R' Rw' B' Lw' F' B U2 R2 Fw Bw2 L R Lw2 Bw2 U' Dw B2 Uw' F2 Uw' Bw' B2 F' D' L' Rw' B' F D U2 Dw2 B' Rw' F' Rw2 Fw2 L' 
2. 1:51.171 Rw2 Uw Fw L' U' Lw U2 B' F2 R2 Rw B2 Bw' R Uw' F2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' B D Dw2 R' Lw' Uw' R2 L' Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw2 D' L Fw' Uw L' Bw R' Rw F U' L2 U' Bw2 F2 Dw R' Bw' Fw' F Dw Uw' Fw' Rw B' U' Lw' Dw' 
3. 1:51.795 D Uw2 Lw' F2 Uw2 U Lw U' Rw2 Lw Fw Dw Bw' Uw2 Bw R Bw D' F B D U Dw' Rw' Fw' Dw Rw F' Lw2 Fw2 Dw B2 Bw' U' R Lw F' Fw2 R D Uw2 F' L2 R Bw L2 D' Lw2 L2 B' Uw B' Rw' D2 Dw2 R2 U D R2 U2 
*4. 1:47.859 D2 U F' Bw2 L' Fw Dw Uw2 U2 R' B' Uw U2 R Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 R2 B2 F' D' R' Lw Uw2 Dw' B U2 Fw2 Lw2 R' L2 Rw Fw' F' D Dw' Rw Fw L' U Uw' Fw Uw Fw' Lw' U L Uw' Bw F2 R' D2 F' U F' B D2 Lw' 
5. 1:42.439 Uw2 D2 F B2 Lw' Uw2 Dw' L2 U2 L2 U Bw2 B' Uw F2 Rw Uw2 R' Rw' L2 Fw' Bw' U2 Bw U' Uw' Dw2 Rw2 L' R U' B U Uw Bw' F2 D' U Lw' B2 F R2 Bw' U' R2 Uw L Rw Fw U' Uw F' Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw' F2 Bw Lw' Fw' 
6. (1:32.617) Fw2 Bw2 Rw Bw' R B2 Lw2 Bw U' Rw2 D' L' Rw' U2 D2 L' D2 R B D' R Bw2 F' L Uw' F Lw' U' Uw F2 D L2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Lw B D' Fw2 D Dw Bw' Fw2 D2 Lw Fw Dw U2 L' Fw' Dw' F2 U2 R Lw2 Dw' U Bw' 
7. 1:50.210 Lw' Uw Fw2 L' R' Dw2 Bw2 R Bw' Lw Dw2 D2 L Fw2 U Dw F2 R2 U Uw' L Fw U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Lw' Uw' B' Lw' D' Bw U Fw' F L2 D F D2 Lw' R Fw' Dw2 U' D2 F R Fw' Dw Bw' U Dw' Uw2 F D F' Dw U' Lw' Fw' 
8. 1:44.689 Rw Fw Dw U B' Uw L Fw2 D' R' D' Uw2 Rw' D Lw Fw Bw L' B Bw2 D' L2 Fw Uw2 F L2 Dw' Bw' L D F R' B' R2 Uw Dw2 Lw' U Uw D' Dw2 B Uw D2 L Dw' R2 B' U Rw Lw2 Fw Lw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R2 L2 *
9. 1:52.206 L' Uw2 Fw' R U Dw B2 Lw Bw Fw2 Rw Dw' L' U2 Lw2 L' D' B2 Lw' D' Lw D' Fw U' L F2 B U B' R' Bw' Fw2 D2 F2 Rw F' Uw2 B' Lw' Fw2 B' L2 D2 Fw L Dw2 Lw' Uw' F Dw' R Fw L2 B Uw2 F' R' Lw' Uw2 U' 
10. (1:56.256) Dw F' R2 F L R' Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 F R' Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw U2 Rw Dw R Dw2 Bw Dw' F' Bw Dw' R F' Fw' Uw2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw D' Uw' Rw F' Dw' Rw U Rw2 Dw' R F' D2 Bw' L' F U2 F Lw' Uw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Rw Lw2 Bw2 
11. 1:36.594 U' Dw' R' F2 Dw D Bw2 D' B U' Fw' L F2 Uw Dw' L' Uw2 D' Bw2 B' L D2 Bw2 Dw R' B2 L' B2 R2 Dw2 Uw' F' D Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B Dw' B' Rw' Fw U' Rw Lw F Bw B L' R' D' R2 U' Uw D2 B U' Bw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 
12. 1:49.186 L Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 F' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 R B Lw2 F2 Fw2 Uw' R Uw U2 Bw' Fw2 R' Uw U2 R2 Dw2 Fw' F2 L D' U' B2 D2 Bw L R Bw L' Fw Bw' Uw B' D2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 R' Lw2 Bw2 Lw B D2 B Rw2 Lw' R2 Fw U


----------



## qaz (Apr 4, 2014)

(17.71) 11.73 12.93 (11.45) 12.13 = 12.26
(10.35) 15.51 12.08 14.81 (17.71) 11.73 12.93 11.45 12.13 14.38 12.78 11.88 = 12.97
3x3


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 4, 2014)

47.45 avg 50

48.74, 47.70, 49.34, 43.52, 45.79, 46.50, 37.83, 49.68, 52.48, 47.22, 42.75, 49.81, 49.91, 50.45, 47.54, 46.48, 46.18, 45.19, 43.65, 45.59, 48.77, 51.84, 50.50, 45.39+, 44.86, 48.82, 50.40, 48.40, 44.29+, 43.79, 50.91, 50.51, 48.34+, 49.60, 46.08, 50.58, 49.17, 45.54, 45.07, 54.35, 44.34, 50.28, 42.74, 42.40, 42.11, 46.91, 53.67, 55.67+, 49.76, 40.51= 47.45
43.16 avg5 and 46.31 avg 12


----------



## GG (Apr 4, 2014)

*Strange avg 5!*

Just lubed my dayan zhanchi for the first time ever after owning it for 2 years, 
My best average of five is 21.39, 
and I just got this WEIRD average, I'm still not used to it turning so well so i overshoot, but the intuitive parts I'm faster with this lube!! 
Check it out.

http://puu.sh/7W9Pr.png


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2014)

What's weird about it? Is this a high standard deviation for you?


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

Pretty much, I hardly ever sub20
I'm starting to think the only reason for that was my terrible cube


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

just got a 15.14 solve. and I'm starting to feel like I should have lubed this cube when i bought it.


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

OMGOMG http://puu.sh/7WcfI.png I just beat my pb avg if it wasn't for a plus two I think i might have got sub 20. guys. I think I'm sub 20.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 5, 2014)

GG said:


> OMGOMG http://puu.sh/7WcfI.png I just beat my pb avg if it wasn't for a plus two I think i might have got sub 20. guys. I think I'm sub 20.



Congrats, but you aren't sub-20 until your 'average' solve is sub-20. The fact that you're excited by getting an almost sub-20 Ao5 is a good indicator that you are not, in fact, sub-20.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 5, 2014)

This kind of stuff goes in the accomplishment thread. Do an avg of 100. Thts pretty much ur average


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2014)

Would have been a decent average without the counting crap:

11.90, 15.46, 11.90, 13.25, (11.28), 11.60, 16.10, 14.23, 11.33, 13.77, 12.63, (16.35) = *13.22*


----------



## timeless (Apr 5, 2014)

timeless said:


> messed up U perm i just learned yesterday
> 
> AO5: 17.88
> 1. 16.00 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R F D2 F D' B' U' F L2 F2
> ...





timeless said:


> semi-CN with mostly yellow/white crosses
> Average of 5: 18.81
> Average of 12: 19.97
> 
> ...


1 yr later
*Average of 5: 17.24*
Average of 12: 18.52
*1. 18.77 B2 U2 D R B' R U' L R2 F' L' R2 D L U' L' F B R' B U' B R F B' 
2. 17.87 L' D B R F2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L U B F2 U L R D' R F' B' L B L B U' 
3. 16.67 D R2 F2 U D F U D2 L2 U' D' B U2 R2 B U2 B L D U' R B2 U R' B2 
4. (16.20) R' B' L' B F' R F' U' B2 R2 U' L2 F R2 U2 D2 R F' D F U2 D2 R' D' B2 
5. 17.17 L2 R F' L U' F' B R' L2 D2 F D' B2 L F D L' R2 U' D2 R' L2 B' R L *
6. 18.42 B2 R2 L' B' D2 U L F R U' L2 D' U2 F R' B L2 U2 R' U2 B' L2 U2 B' U' 
7. 19.79 B U2 F B L U' L U2 F' D R U B2 U F2 R' L' D2 F' U R U' F L F' 
8. 20.73 R' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R D' L2 F D R2 B2 D' L' B F' R' U2 L' D R' 
9. (24.04) D' L' B' F' R2 B D' B' D2 B U L' F B D2 R2 D L2 U' D2 F2 B' U B' U 
10. 19.21 D' L2 B2 D B' D L R' F R' B2 U' F2 R' F2 R' F' L' D2 B F' U B D B 
11. 17.64 L' D R' U' D2 F' D2 F L2 U' D B2 R L2 F2 D F2 U' L' R B' U B2 F' D 
12. 18.98 D' B2 L2 F' R F L' B D2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 R' B' F' U L' R2 B2 R U D'


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 5, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> This kind of stuff goes in the accomplishment thread. Do an avg of 100. Thts pretty much ur average



I'm slower than my PB ao100 in Pyra/2x2/3x3 though.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 5, 2014)

WHAAAAATTTTTT!?
You are faster with lubrication?
I dont lube my cubes and I am sub 20 (17.83 sec), so if I lube my cube, I will be sub 15?
I dont understand this logic?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

13.65 Mean of 100, Finally some progress even if it is minor.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 5, 2014)

Wooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

*8.35 RUBIK'S CUBE SINGLE!*

Scramble: L B2 D2 L U2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U R U B' R' B' D B' R' B (from qqtimer)
I can't get the reconstruction right though it was fullstep other than a U2 for PLL


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> *8.35 RUBIK'S CUBE SINGLE!*
> 
> ...



First sub 9 btw


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 5, 2014)

1:00.67 Official mega avg ;_;


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> it was fullstep other than a U2 for PLL



Grats but that doesn't sound very full step


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

Not necesarily, I'm pretty sure anyone who's owned a dayan will agree they suck with out lubrication, 
Also, bit of a coincidence that yesterday my best avg5 was 21.xx and I've gotten 2 sub 21 avg since i lubed it, and I haven't learned any new algs or anything...
Just got this avg 5, 
It was supposed to be only a warm-up xD
http://puu.sh/7WK2l.png

I'm excited for sub20 land. Anyone in this thread sub20?
Tell me what it feels like? 
Are there chocolate unicorns?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I'm slower than my PB ao100 in Pyra/2x2/3x3 though.


It makes sense that your faster, If I do 101 solves now, unless the first and last time were equal I would have a faster and a slower ao100, therefore, I have a faster ao100 than my overall average, still It would far closer than an ao5, like he was basing it off of. Also, he said do an ao100, not look at your PB ao100, If you did a ao100 now and did not roll anything, it would probably be a better estimate than your PB.


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm getting nothing but sub 21 avg's now, I'm preparing myself.....


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Grats but that doesn't sound very full step



That's why I said "other than..." duh


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

http://puu.sh/7WKTc.png
stop being such a buzzkill dude. e.e


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> That's why I said "other than..." duh



Clearly you don't know what Full step is. PLL skip instantly makes it not full step. 

You can't call a 3/4 full step solve full step and add "other than"; that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

13.23 mean of 100! 
12.59 Average of 12.
I might be sub 13 sooner than I hoped.



Lazy Einstein said:


> Clearly you don't know what Full step is. PLL skip instantly makes it not full step.
> 
> You can't call a 3/4 full step solve full step and add "other than"; that doesn't make sense.



He obviously does know what full step is, because he specified the factor that made it not full step. While I think just saying PLL skip would suffice, he is not wrong to say other than. If I only eat one thing during the day and say I didn't eat other than that time, I am still correct.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 5, 2014)

If you did an 11x11 ao5 couldnt you base your average on that?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> That's why I said "other than..." duh



Ok, last night I was wide awake other than being 100% asleep the entire time.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 5, 2014)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=460&cat=12&rnd=1

dang, nice.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=460&cat=12&rnd=1
> 
> dang, nice.



goddang


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> If you did an 11x11 ao5 couldnt you base your average on that?


You could base your average off of your next single and it would likely be much a much better representation of your average than a PB, which is an anomaly. More solves decreases the inaccuracy, because anomalies and large groups of bad/good solves will even out or just have less of an effect.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Apr 5, 2014)

9.78 ao50 and 9.81 ao100


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=460&cat=12&rnd=1
> 
> dang, nice.



waaaat


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Apr 5, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=453&cat=20&rnd=1

Jonatan Kłosko 4.58 skewb WR average xD


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 5, 2014)

tx789 said:


> That's a stupid question to ask. Look at wca profiles. If they have many sub 20 averages or some well below 20 averages.
> 
> Being sub 20 is like sup 20 but your solves are faster.



That -- and if you plan to attract the attention of others, it's a lot easier if you're sub-20


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 5, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=453&cat=20&rnd=1
> 
> Jonatan Kłosko 4.58 skewb WR average xD



Woo, he finally got an average that he deserves. Grats.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=453&cat=20&rnd=1
> 
> Jonatan Kłosko 4.58 skewb WR average xD



Wow awesome :tu

My accomplishment: 1:07.03 Megaminx single, PB by 0.04


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

42.817 PLL time attack.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Clearly you don't know what Full step is.


No, I do know what full step is. _And you call yourself Einstein... definitely a *lazy* Einstein_



> PLL skip instantly makes it not full step.
> 
> You can't call a 3/4 full step solve full step and add "other than"; that doesn't make sense.



What I meant was... nothing was lucky e.g. full cross, full F2L, full OLL. Except for PLL which is why I said "other than" *duh*



Bindedsa said:


> He obviously does know what full step is, because he specified the factor that made it not full step. While I think just saying PLL skip would suffice, he is not wrong to say other than. If I only eat one thing during the day and say I didn't eat other than that time, I am still correct.



Exactly.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> No, I do know what full step is. _And you call yourself Einstein... definitely a *lazy* Einstein_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we use phrases or words that don't make sense to other people, what is the point of communication? Stop being an ass and arguing that you're right, because you aren't. Use words correctly or don't use them at all.

My accomplishment: Finally started practicing mega again for Cornell.


----------



## kcl (Apr 5, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=453&cat=20&rnd=1
> 
> Jonatan Kłosko 4.58 skewb WR average xD



No no no no no no no no


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> No no no no no no no no



Time for a 12h skewb sesh!!


----------



## kcl (Apr 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Time for a 12h skewb sesh!!



I'll be happy with a sub this ao5 on cam, I can get one without too much trouble lol.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 5, 2014)

Decided to do a proper session today (an accomplishment in itself) and verified that I do average 16 seconds with ZZ.



Spoiler: Session



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-5
solves/total: 53/53

single
best: 13.34
worst: 19.82

mean of 3
current: 17.58 (σ = 1.14)
best: 14.97 (σ = 1.52)

avg of 5
current: 17.22 (σ = 0.57)
best: 15.37 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 12
current: 17.07 (σ = 0.79)
best: 15.97 (σ = 1.46)

avg of 50
current: 16.87 (σ = 1.29)
best: 16.79 (σ = 1.33)

Average: 16.84 (σ = 1.32)
Mean: 16.80

Time List:
1. 15.76 D2 L D2 B2 L R2 F B L' U L2 R' U2 R' D F R' D2 L2 R' B2 L2 U B2 F 
2. 18.62 U2 R2 D' R F' D' B2 D F' B L U2 R F U F2 R L' B D2 L' B' F L U2 
3. 14.92 B2 L2 D F U2 D' F U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 U' B F2 U B' D2 L2 R2 F' B2 R' 
4. 15.87 L2 F D2 R' U' F2 D' L2 R F L' R' F U' R' D2 L D2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 
5. 17.43 L F L R' D R' U2 D L2 B R F2 L2 B' L2 R B2 U L B' L2 U' B2 U D 
6. 18.24 B2 F L2 D B' D L' F2 D2 F' U D' L B L' F L2 B2 D' U2 B' L2 D2 L' B2 
7. 17.53 F2 U2 F2 B U D F L' F D B' F2 R U2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' B U' D' B2 F R' 
8. 13.82 F2 B2 D2 B' F2 D2 R2 L' F L' R' U' R F' U F' B2 R F R F L' U' D' L' 
9. 16.78 L2 U2 F' U2 R' L2 D' L' F' R' L U B F2 R' B' L F B' D' R' B L2 D' R2 
10. 19.32 D' B L2 D R B2 U2 L U2 D L2 D2 B U F U2 R' F' L2 B D' U R2 D L' 
11. 17.42 R' D' F2 L2 B' U2 R D F' D F R2 B2 U2 F2 L B F' D2 R2 B' U R' D' R 
12. 15.68 R B2 R2 L2 B' U2 B U B R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L F' D R2 L D L' F2 U D2 L' 
13. 17.76 B' U R2 F2 R' L2 F' B R2 F2 U' D' R2 B R' L2 F' B' D' U' B' L2 R2 U' L 
14. 18.07 B' F R2 F2 B L B' L B' D F2 D2 U F' L2 D2 R' B' F2 R2 L U' L' B L2 
15. 17.89 R D2 L' R' F2 U2 D2 L D2 F L B R2 L2 B' L F2 R D' L R' U' L' U' F2 
16. 17.04 L B' R2 U R F B U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D' R F' D' R2 B2 L U2 F B2 R B2 U2 
17. 16.40 D' R2 U2 L' F' B L' D R' D2 U' B2 L D2 U R2 D' B' D' R2 D' R' L' U2 F 
18. 13.66 U2 B U F' R2 F' R' F2 B' L' B D' L' F L' R D2 L' R' F' U' F U' B L' 
19. 19.82 B' U B' F2 D U' F2 U B2 F L U' L U' R' D L R2 U2 D L R F2 R2 L 
20. 14.72 B' D2 R2 U B2 U B R L' B2 L D2 L U2 R' U' F' L' U D' L U2 B' U' B2 
21. 17.96 F2 L B D U' F' U B' R' U' R F2 D F2 B L F2 L2 U2 B R2 U' D' L B' 
22. 17.42 F U' F' U2 F' U' B D2 F' R2 U2 R U2 B D B U2 D' B' U2 F' R U L B 
23. 17.62 U2 D' L U' F' R D2 B U' R' L2 B U B U' R U' F' L2 F' B2 L2 R2 B D2 
24. 16.79 D R2 B' R' U2 R2 F D2 L B' U2 R2 D R' F R2 L D' U2 F D2 F' R' L2 F' 
25. 13.86 F' U2 F R' U D' L2 B' U2 L D2 F2 L F' U2 D2 F2 D F' L B D L' U2 F 
26. 14.28 U' B R2 F' B' D' F B2 D L' B F U L2 D' B2 D' B' F2 D U B' U F B' 
27. 18.66 D' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 U' L2 F2 R' D F' R B2 L' D R2 F' B2 R' B' 
28. 15.49 B' U B2 F U B2 U' B U' L' F2 L2 D' R D' L F2 R' U' L2 U2 R2 L' F2 R' 
29. 16.33 F' L2 F2 R2 B R' F D R' U' B2 L2 B' R B U R' B' D2 R D' F' R' F L' 
30. 15.24 F2 L D2 L2 D L R U' B' R B' D B2 U D2 L' D' F U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 
31. 13.34 F' D' L2 F R2 F L F2 L2 D2 L F' R F U L' D B R B' U2 D2 R' B2 U2 
32. 17.32 B' L D2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D' B D B' F R D F L2 D U' F2 L' F D2 F 
33. 18.07 U F U B2 U' F2 R U L' U' D' R2 L' D2 U R2 F L' F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' R 
34. 17.24 D R F' L' U F' R2 B D R2 F B2 U' F' B2 U' D2 F2 U2 R' B' L2 D' F2 B' 
35. 18.42 B U' R2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 F R B2 D F L2 D2 L R' D F' B U2 L2 R' D2 U' 
36. 13.84 F2 R2 L U2 F' D B L R' B U B' L2 U F' U R B F L2 F D B' D2 L' 
37. 16.82 L' U2 D' R U2 D' L2 D' F L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F' U L F D F' L2 U' D2 F' 
38. 18.95 F' U2 B2 U D L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U F2 U L F B2 U B' U B2 U2 B D2 B2 U' 
39. 17.58 B2 D2 R L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 B D2 L R' F' L' U2 L B2 D2 R F2 B' D2 B R2 
40. 14.87 B' U' B' R D R2 L U2 L U' B2 F2 D F2 L' U F2 B L U R2 F' B R' L2 
41. 18.63 B2 U2 D' R' B D F' R' D U' B R2 F' L R D R L' U F2 B U R' F2 R 
42. 16.16 F' B2 D2 F B2 D' U2 R F' R' D2 R2 D2 F B' R' B F L B U B2 L2 D2 L' 
43. 16.77 R B2 R' U B' R2 U2 B L2 R F2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 U' R2 B' L U F' R' B2 F2 
44. 16.07 L' B' R F' L B' U2 D F B R2 F2 R D' L U D' B' F' L' D U' L' B' F 
45. 17.05 D2 L B2 D B' R' F' U2 L2 B L2 U2 B' F' R' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U' R F R L2 
46. 15.55 U F U2 B' U F2 R L2 B2 L' D U2 L2 F2 D B' R2 L U2 L2 D' L2 B' U' R 
47. 18.42 L' U' B F' U L2 B F R F' B2 D2 F B2 D R2 F R L B2 U F' B' D2 U' 
48. 18.03 B D2 U' F2 R L' U' L' D' U2 L2 B' L' D' R2 F' R2 U F' U' F2 R2 U' F' B2 
49. 16.55 F2 B' L' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L' B2 F' L B' F' D2 F' B L U' D B' R' U' F' 
50. 17.74 D' F' U' L R U F' U' B' D' F2 L R F' B2 U' L B' R2 L B' L2 R D' F 
51. 17.31 B2 L2 F' B2 L2 D2 U B U L F L D2 B' D2 U2 R D B F' L D2 R' F' L2 
52. 18.84 D' U L D L' D B' U2 D L D' R2 B' R F' D2 L U' R' B' L2 D' R2 U' R' 
53. 16.61 B2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 F B L' D2 R F' R' U2 F R' U2 L2 F U2 F' B D2 R' D2


----------



## kcl (Apr 5, 2014)

5.47 skewb ao100, PB by .21


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## imvelox (Apr 5, 2014)

2:59.27 *7x7* Single

So happy, finally sub3 single!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



Gosh. This makes me feel like my TPS is what's holding me back from sub15 0_o


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



Woah dude. So good. 
Sub-50 soon? =P


----------



## porkynator (Apr 5, 2014)

at BP cube day:
3BLD: no DNFs in 6 solves
3BLD: 31.55 single (NR) and 39.49 Mo3 (NR)
FMC: 27, 26, 32 = 28.33, second in the world (WTF) and NR single
A little fail: OH single 11.55 + 2 with LL skip


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

Omg guys, I just got a sub20 avg 5
http://puu.sh/7X2AC.png


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 5, 2014)

GG said:


> Omg guys, I just got a sub20 avg 5
> http://puu.sh/7X2AC.png



wow, it looks like you're starting to improve pretty quickly.


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

okay so, If i get a sub20 avg 12, does that mean i'm sub20?


----------



## lucascube (Apr 5, 2014)

YESSSS! 

2x2 Pb's:

1.28 ao5
1.56 ao12

Stupid scrambles


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 5, 2014)

GG said:


> okay so, If i get a sub20 avg 12, does that mean i'm sub20?



Not really. You are sub-20 when you are capable of doing a whole lot of solves and the overall average should be sub-20. Getting one sub-20 avg12 in the middle of a lot more solves doesn't mean that you're sub-20. I have gotten a sub-10 avg25, but I am by no means sub-10.


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

so like, avg100 sub20 would mean I'm sub 20 though, right?


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 5, 2014)

GG said:


> so like, avg100 sub20 would mean I'm sub 20 though, right?



A single sub-20 Ao100 does not make you sub-20. When all of your Ao100s are sub-20, then you're sub-20.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 5, 2014)

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=459&cat=2&rnd=3
lolben


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 5, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=459&cat=2&rnd=3
> lolben



WTF Almost a WR single. I actually want to see his video for this AVG.


----------



## Sajwo (Apr 5, 2014)

sub1 single on 2x2
requires no skill at all
according to lolben


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 5, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.53
worst time: 11.08

current avg5: 8.78 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 7.71 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 8.71 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.10 (σ = 0.50)

current avg50: 8.59 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 8.38 (σ = 0.62)

current avg100: 8.57 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.57 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 8.57 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 8.59

ao50 is PB, ao100 is second best


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

Just got a 15.77 non lucky solve... I'm like sub0.4 on a u perm xD


----------



## timeless (Apr 5, 2014)

timeless said:


> Anti Sune, PLL Skip
> 5. (13.40) B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D R B L' F2 U' B' R2 D' L'



NL-u perm
(13.75) R' D2 R B D2 L B' R' L F2 L2 D F2 B' D U2 F R D B' D R L' B' U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2014)

timeless said:


> NL-u perm
> (13.75) R' D2 R B D2 L B' R' L F2 L2 D F2 B' D U2 F R D B' D R L' B' U2



OH?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 5, 2014)

23.53 Ao75 I would keep it going but I ran out of time


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Apr 5, 2014 12:37:14 PM - 2:11:15 PM

Mean: 23.61
Average: 23.53
Best time: 17.90
Median: 23.50
Worst time: 35.32
Standard deviation: 2.85

Best average of 5: 21.00
3-7 - 21.48 20.23 (19.62) 21.30 (24.60)

Best average of 12: 22.40
2-13 - 23.16 21.48 20.23 19.62 21.30 24.60 23.40 23.84 (17.90) 27.56 (28.95) 18.82

1. 23.57 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' L' D B' U2 L2 U L' F R D' F
2. 23.16 D2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 B D' B2 L F D' U2 R U B' F' U'
3. 21.48 U L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' F L' D R' F' D2 R2 D' R2 U'
4. 20.23 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R B' D B2 F' L' U2 R B2 U'
5. 19.62 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L F' L D R D' U F2 L' U2
6. 21.30 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 D' B' F2 D B2 D R D' F' D U'
7. 24.60 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D R' D L2 D2 L' B L2 F L' U2
8. 23.40 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 R U B' D2 F2 R B' U' L' F' D'
9. 23.84 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' B D' B U' R' D R2 L2 U
10. 17.90 R2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 D L2 D F2 U' R F U B' D' R' D' L2 D' F D
11. 27.56 F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B L2 D' R B D' U B2 F' U
12. 28.95 R2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' F' L' B2 D' R D R D R' L2
13. 18.82 L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L' D2 R B' L' D L D U' R' D2
14. 23.44 B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B U' R' L2 B2 R2 B' F2 R D'
15. 23.97 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' U2 F' D' F2 D' R B2 F' D' B' L' U2
16. 19.05 B2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 L' F' U' B' R2 F' D'
17. 22.00 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R D R2 L2 U' L' F' R2 B U
18. 26.05 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D F' D' R L D B' D F D2 F U2
19. 19.24 F2 D U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D U' R' U L U2 R' B' F2 R2 L' U2
20. 22.47 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D R F D2 U' L D' B R' D2 U
21. 25.11 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U L B R F' D2 U' R2 B D U
22. 23.15 R2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 U B2 L' B2 R' L2 D' U'
23. 23.50 R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 U L B' F2 R' D' R2 D2 L'
24. 27.29 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 F U' L2 D L' F U2 B L'
25. 24.01 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D F' L D2 R' U R2 F' D U' R2 U'
26. 26.22 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F L B R2 D B U2 F' R D'
27. 22.07 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' U' R2 U2 F' U B D B D2 L F U R2
28. 25.63 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U' L' B' L2 B' R' L D R L D2 U'
29. 24.86 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B D' U' R2 D F L B R2 F' R'
30. 35.32 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L' U B L U' R L' U' F' R2 L2
31. 21.32 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 D F2 U' F' R B L2 U L' B2 R B2 F' U'
32. 24.80 U F2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 U F2 U F L' D2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 U' R U2
33. 21.65 U R2 D U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L D2 U' L2 D B D B2 D F'
34. 24.10 R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' L' D F2 R D R2 F D2 B' F' D' U'
35. 20.62 U L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L D' U2 L' F' L2 U2 R' U' F U2
36. 21.89 R2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L B2 F' U F D2 R2 L' B'
37. 24.61 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U B R' F R2 U L' B R2 U'
38. 28.28 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L U B D R D2 B D2 B L2 U2
39. 29.79 D2 B2 U F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 L B' L' U L D' R2 F' R U2
40. 21.82 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' R F' U R D R2 L D' F2 D'
41. 23.82 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D U' F2 R' D' F U2 B D' R F U2 R2 U2
42. 24.11 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 R' U F L2
43. 20.24 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 U B L' F' U F2 R' F R' B L' U2
44. 21.67 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 U' B2 D U' R' L D' B' U2
45. 25.96 R2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U' R' B2 L F L' D B U2 F' U'
46. 21.83 D2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 L B' R2 F' R' D'
47. 21.56 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 D2 B R' L2 D2 B U L2 F U' L
48. 20.93 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L B2 R2 D L2 U' R' B' F U
49. 25.98 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D U' B' R2 F' L' B D2 L' D2 R' D' L2
50. 24.92 D' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' D2 B R' D' B2 R' D R
51. 23.84 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L' B R' D' L' F R F2 D' B2 U2
52. 21.19 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F L' D' B' F U' F D2 U L2
53. 23.64 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R D L' U' B R2 B2 R2 F' U'
54. 25.47 B2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R F2 U' R' B F2 D' F2 U2 R' D'
55. 20.24 U F2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 D B D' L U2 B2 R D2 F' U' F' U2
56. 25.13 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 L' B' F2 U2 R' F2 R' L' F D
57. 26.03 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 F R2 D B' D' U2 R U L D' U'
58. 22.19 F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 R' B' U2 L2 D L' U' L F' U2
59. 23.36 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 D F2 R' B2 U L' B2 F U' B' R2 L U2
60. 27.38 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 D L F' D2 U2 F2 R F' L2 B'
61. 19.86 D F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' R B L U B R L2 F L2
62. 20.81 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R B R2 U F2 L' U' R U F'
63. 25.42 R2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 D' R D2 L' U2 F R2 D2 U L D'
64. 24.82 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 R' D2 B R D' L2 F2 R B L
65. 22.81 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R F D' R' U L' D2 R L' B U2
66. 21.50 L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L' D B' D L U L2 B F L D'
67. 29.04 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' B U R D B' R' B' R D2 U2
68. 22.40 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F L B' U F' D' F L B' L2
69. 22.71 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 B2 L B D' L U R B U F U2
70. 22.83 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' F' D2 F2 D' L2 U L D' U'
71. 26.81 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 L' B' D U B' U F R2 D' F2 U'
72. 24.04 D B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' R D B D' U' F' D L' B' U'
73. 25.34 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 B' D' R' L2 F' U2 L U' B' U
74. 24.18 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F D' B R2 B2 D R U B F2 D2
75. 22.20 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R B2 U' B2 L' D' F D R' D U'


----------



## timeless (Apr 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> OH?



2h lol u asked me this before


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2014)

timeless said:


> 2h lol u asked me this before



Oh


----------



## timeless (Apr 5, 2014)

timeless said:


> [/spoiler]
> 1 yr later
> *Average of 5: 17.24*
> Average of 12: 18.52
> ...



Average of 12: 18.41
1. 17.36 D' F D L2 R2 D R' D2 F' R' L' U F' U B' R2 L' B D' F2 D' L R' U R2 
2. (24.96) R' U' R' B F D B R B2 L F2 D R2 U2 L2 R' F L2 U' B' F' L R B U 
3. 17.54 L2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 L D' U2 B' F L D' R U R' B2 U L2 F L2 R D' F' U2 
4. 18.04 F U' R F' R2 F' U2 B' U' D2 R2 D2 U' L' F' R U' R L' U2 F' R U' D' L' 
5. 18.93 B2 D' L2 F' U' D2 L' B' L D' R2 F L' B2 R' B' R' L U' L' B' F U2 L' U2 
6. 17.76 U' R D L' D2 U' B L' D L U2 F U' R B2 D' U B' R2 U R2 F B' R' B 
7. 17.70 U' D2 B' L U' L R2 D' L2 R' U' R2 B' U' L U2 D' F D' B' U B2 D U F2 
8. 19.92 U' B' D' L2 D' B2 R' U R2 F2 U F' D2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 D2 L' R D2 
9. (16.01) U R L' D2 L B2 U2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' D F U' D' L R' U' B2 F L F' R' L 
10. 18.21 R' U2 D L F B L B F U' F2 B' L' R F L F' R' B2 F2 U L2 D R L' 
11. 19.69 L B F2 U' F D2 L' F' D' U' R2 B' L' R2 D F' R F D' F U' F B2 R2 D 
12. 18.94 F B2 U F B D F' R B U F L2 B2 L2 D U2 R F' R B U' L' R2 D L'


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> FMC: 27, 26, 32 = 28.33, second in the world


Wow, congrats!


ryanj92 said:


> http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=459&cat=2&rnd=3
> lolben


lol


GG said:


> Just got a 15.77 non lucky solve... I'm like sub0.4 on a u perm xD


That's very fast. I can't sub-1 it most of the time and I average sub-15. Are you sure you're sub-0.4?


----------



## Sajwo (Apr 5, 2014)

Sub0.4 on U perm is impossible.


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Sub0.4 on U perm is impossible.


Iirc 5BLD has a 0.50, and that was before WeiLongs, so with a faster cube and a lot of practise it could be possible for some people.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 5, 2014)

My best session yet. First sub 50s AO5 (actually sub 48s). Most consecutive sub 1min solves. Best AO12. My times have been bad for the last couple of days so I needed this. Had a silly DNF where I misread the PLL on my fastest solve and was pleased with the time until I realised I was left with a J perm.


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2014)

Was about to post a 2.97 PB Ao12, then saw next scramble had a face skip, so I did that and got a PB Ao5 too. Maybe I should predict OLL more often.

Best average of 12: 2.87
37-48 - 2.22 3.66 2.11 2.75 (4.23) 3.73 3.28 (1.90) 3.42 2.04 3.01 2.51

Last 5 make 2.52 Ao5.



Spoiler



37. 2.22 R F2 R U' R U2 F2 U' R'
x' y2 // Inspection
U2 R' // Face w/ OLL skip (2/2)
U' L F' R U2 R' U R' // PBL (8/10)
4.55 TPS

38. 3.66 R' U2 R U' R F' U2 F U
z' y2 // Inspection
U' R2 U' R' // Layer (4/4)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9/13)
L F' R U2 R' U R U2 [R' L'] U' // PBL (10/23)
6.28 TPS

39. 2.11 U F' R F2 R' U
y2 // Inspection
U R' U' R' // Face (4/4)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL w/ PBL skip (8/12)
5.69 TPS

40. 2.75 R F' R F2 R U F' R
x2 y // Inspection
U' R2 U' R // Face (4/4)
R2 U2 R' U2 L2 // OLL w/ setup rotation for PBL (5/9)
U' L F' R U2 R' U L' U2 // PBL (9/18)
6.32 TPS

41. 4.23 R' U2 F' U' R' F2 U F'
x // Inspection
U R U R2 // Layer (4/4)
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OLL (7/11)
L F' R U2 R' U R U2 [R' L'] U' // PBL (10/21)
4.96 TPS

42. 3.73 F2 R' F' R2 F' U F2
y // Inspection
U2 R' y R2 U' R2 // Face (5/5) (one of my favourite fingertricks)
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7/12)
L F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 F // PBL (10/12)
3.22 TPS

43. 3.28 U' F2 U R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U'
x2 y // Inspection
R2 U' R U R' U' R // Layer (7/7)
U' L' U R U' L U R' U2 // CLL (9/16) (one of my least favourite fingertricks. I know a cool regriplesss fingertrick, but it's too slow to use in solves.)
4.88 TPS

44. 1.90 R F' R F U F' U R
z y' // Inspection
U R' U' R U' R2 // Layer (6/6) (also love this fingertrick)
R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // CLL (9/15)
7.89 TPS

45. 3.42 U F R2 F' U2 F' U' R
y' // Inspection
R2 U' R' // Face (3/3)
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7/10)
U2 R2 U' R2 U' D' R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL (10/20)
5.85 TPS

46. 2.04 R U' F R' F' R' U R2 U2
z' y2 // Inspection
R2 U' R2 // Layer (3/3)
L' U' L U R U' R' F U2 // CLL (9/12)
5.88 TPS

47. 3.01 R U' F R' U2 F U' F' R'
z // Inspection
F R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // Layer+OLL (10/10)
L F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 // PBL (9/19)
6.31 TPS

48. 2.51 R' U' F R' F' R2 F' R F' U
z y // Inspection w/ face skip
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (8/8)
R2 U' R2 U' D' R2 U' R2 U' // PBL (9/17)
6.77 TPS



E: 3.30 Ao50


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 5, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=459&cat=2&rnd=3
> lolben



How did no one else get a good time...?


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 5, 2014)

OH
24.72, 22.85, 32.88, 28.37, 24.80, 26.69, 24.50, 25.81, 29.12, 30.99, 26.72, 36.66, 25.94, 23.47, 24.93, 31.47, 32.90, 33.33, 28.19, 28.14, 30.48, 33.38, 31.09, 29.85, 24.23= 28.34 avg25
25.77 avg5 
26.79 avg12
pbs by quite a bit
felt sort of lucky since it had lots of non-OLLCP/COLL EPLLs


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> How did no one else get a good time...?


They probably didn't see the solution. For example, take the scramble U R2 F' R. I know I wouldn't be able to see a 4 move solution, or even face, from it, but it's there (R' F R2 U').


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Wow, congrats!
> 
> lol
> 
> That's very fast. I can't sub-1 it most of the time and I average sub-15. Are you sure you're sub-0.4?



Hmm, when I time myself I at least sub1 it most of the time, but in solves minus the time between starting the time picking the cube up and stopping the timer on my laptop I think it's an easy sub 0.5
I'm always faster at left handed algs.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 5, 2014)

GG said:


> Hmm, when I time myself I at least sub1 it most of the time, but in solves minus the time between starting the time picking the cube up and stopping the timer on my laptop I think it's an easy sub 0.5
> I'm always faster at left handed algs.



You should film an attempt so people can count the frames. I find it very hard to believe.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> How did no one else get a good time...?



I heard that RobYau's was a +2, don't know about Thom's


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 5, 2014)

GG said:


> Hmm, when I time myself I at least sub1 it most of the time, but in solves minus the time between starting the time picking the cube up and stopping the timer on my laptop I think it's an easy sub 0.5
> I'm always faster at left handed algs.



...easy sub .5?
I don't think so.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 6, 2014)

Let's leave it up to brest to reconstruct the solve if there is a video for it.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 6, 2014)

R F2 U2 F U2 R' U R U2
WCA scramble PB.
haha
1.974
Next scramble:
U2 F U R F2 U F2 R2 U
Lol, wut
thanks CStimer


----------



## Iggy (Apr 6, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=460&cat=2&rnd=2

0.84 2x2 single by Cornelius Dieckmann


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2014)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=460&cat=2&rnd=2
> 
> 0.84 2x2 single by Cornelius Dieckmann



Data entry fail or mis-scramble? No one else got anything good on that solve. Maybe a lot of people just +2d 

EDIT: Woaaaah O________o

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=460&cat=12&rnd=1


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Data entry fail or mis-scramble? No one else got anything good on that solve. Maybe a lot of people just +2d
> 
> EDIT: Woaaaah O________o
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=460&cat=12&rnd=1



No, second solve was fast for a lot of slow people also. He probably just spammed TPS.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> No, second solve was fast for a lot of slow people also. He probably just spammed TPS.



I don't think a scramble he could get 0.84 on could have been more than 5 moves, so if other people had the same solution I doubt they'd get over 2.5s...

Most likely no one else saw it, or a bunch of +2s.


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I don't think a scramble he could get 0.84 on could have been more than 5 moves, so if other people had the same solution I doubt they'd get over 2.5s...
> 
> Most likely no one else saw it, or a bunch of +2s.



Could also be that he saw a cancellation?


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 6, 2014)

OH is pretty fun.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 22.94
worst time: 1:01.05

current avg5: 36.01 (σ = 2.01)
best avg5: 32.61 (σ = 1.55)

current avg12: 37.08 (σ = 3.20)
best avg12: 33.16 (σ = 5.44)

current avg50: 36.42 (σ = 4.02)
best avg50: 35.73 (σ = 3.77)

current avg100: 36.88 (σ = 4.37)
best avg100: 36.88 (σ = 4.37)

session avg: 36.88 (σ = 4.37)
session mean: 37.23


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 6, 2014)

PB ao12 pyraminx

7.01
13-24 - (4.57) 4.76 7.15 8.86 6.95 9.81 7.39 6.26 5.96 (17.51) 7.32 5.64


----------



## BoBoGuy (Apr 6, 2014)

First ao100 in a long time.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-5
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 0.86
worst: 5.55

mean of 3
current: 2.77 (σ = 0.80)
best: 2.23 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 5
current: 2.62 (σ = 0.29)
best: 2.32 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 12
current: 3.15 (σ = 0.51)
best: 2.78 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 50
current: 3.04 (σ = 0.59)
best: 2.97 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 100
current: 3.08 (σ = 0.62)
best: 3.08 (σ = 0.62)

Average: 3.08 (σ = 0.62)
Mean: 3.08

Time List:
1. 3.71 F2 R U' R' U2 R U R2 U' 
2. 1.69 U F U' R F U2 R2 F2 U' 
3. 2.76 U' F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U' 
4. 3.36 R U F2 R F' U2 F2 U' F2 
5. 2.24 R F2 R2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2 
6. 4.04 F2 U' F R2 F U' R2 F' U' 
7. 3.18 F U R' U2 R' F R' U2 F U' 
8. 3.76 U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F2 U R' 
9. 3.68 U' R' U F2 U F U' F U2 
10. 3.95 F2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U F' 
11. 3.56 F R F' R' F2 R2 F' U' R 
12. 3.15 U2 R F R U2 F2 R' F' U 
13. 3.34 R F2 U2 F' R F' U' F2 U' 
14. 3.65 R U R F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 
15. 2.90 F U F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' 
16. 3.19 U2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 R F U' 
17. 2.98 F' U R U2 F2 U' R U' R U' 
18. 3.27 U2 F R2 F' R F' U2 R2 F2 U' 
19. 2.83 U R' F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 F' 
20. 3.49 U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U2 
21. 4.11 U' F' R U2 F' R F2 U' R' 
22. 3.04 R U' F2 U2 R' U' R U R' 
23. 3.19 U2 R U R' F2 R F' R U' 
24. 3.09 R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U' F' R 
25. 2.21 F2 U' R' F' R' F' U2 F' R' U' 
26. 2.62 F U' F' R F2 R' F2 U R2 
27. 2.39 U' F' R U' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U 
28. 3.95 F2 R' F U2 R2 F R U2 R' U' 
29. 1.91 U' R' F2 R' F2 U R U2 R2 
30. 3.07 F U2 F R2 F2 R' F' U2 R' 
31. 2.05 R U' R2 U F R2 U' F' R' 
32. 3.46 F' R' F2 U F2 R' F' R2 F2 U 
33. 5.49 R2 U' F R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
34. 1.74 F' U F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 U' 
35. 3.72 U' R U F2 R' U' R2 F R' 
36. 3.37 R2 F R' U2 F2 R' F' R F' 
37. 3.99 U R F R' F2 U F' R F' 
38. 3.50 F U2 F' R F' U2 F U' R 
39. 0.86 R U F2 U' F U F2 R U' 
40. 3.50 F2 R' F' R F2 U2 R' U' R U' 
41. 2.50 U R U2 F' R F R2 F U2 
42. 2.11 F' U F' U' R' F2 U2 R' U2 
43. 3.08 F2 U' R2 F U' F' U2 F' R 
44. 2.54 F2 U F2 U R2 U R U R' 
45. 3.65 R' F2 R F' R2 U R2 U' R2 
46. 2.99 F U F2 R' U R F R' F2 U 
47. 1.87 F2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 F' U2 
48. 5.55 U F U2 F R U2 F' U R2 U' 
49. 2.32 U2 R2 F R' F U R' F2 U' 
50. DNF(0.01) U R F2 R' F2 U' F U2 R' 
51. 2.54 F' U2 R2 U' R F2 R2 U' R2 
52. 4.49 F U R U R2 U' F R2 U' 
53. 3.28 R F' R' U F' U R2 U R' 
54. 2.76 R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U R2 U 
55. 1.98 F2 R U' R' F2 U2 F' R2 U 
56. 1.94 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R' U' 
57. 3.28 F U2 R U' F' R2 U R' U' 
58. 2.23 F U2 R F2 R' F R2 F R2 
59. 3.83 F U2 F R' U2 F U' F' U2 
60. 4.39 U' F2 U R2 U2 F U' F U2 
61. 1.98 R F U2 F' U2 R U F2 R2 
62. 3.50 U2 R' U' R F2 R' U2 F R' U 
63. 2.70 F' U R' F R' F R F' R2 
64. 2.27 R2 U2 F U' F' R' U F2 U' 
65. 4.00 U' R2 F2 R' U' F U F2 R' 
66. 3.77 R' F U2 R' U' F2 R F2 U' 
67. 3.06 U R2 F2 U R' U2 R U F2 R' 
68. 2.81 R F' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' 
69. 2.76 U' F U F' R2 F U R2 U2 
70. 2.28 F' R2 U F' R' U2 R' U' F' U' 
71. 2.61 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' F U' 
72. 4.15 F' R U2 F' R U' F R F' U' 
73. 3.13 F2 R2 F R' F R U F' R' 
74. 1.55 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U' R' U' 
75. 2.69 F R' F' U R2 U R2 U' F U' 
76. 2.99 F U' R U F' R2 U2 R' U2 
77. 2.98 R U F' R' F' U F' R2 U' 
78. 3.00 R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F' U' 
79. 3.57 R' F U2 F R2 U2 R' F2 U 
80. 4.63 F' R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
81. 2.73 U F' U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' 
82. 3.48 U F' U2 F U2 F R2 F' U 
83. 1.90 F2 U' R F2 R' F2 U R' F 
84. 3.12 R U' R' F R2 U' F2 U R' U 
85. 3.40 R F' R' U2 F U R2 F2 R' U2 
86. 2.96 U F2 U2 R U' F2 U' F R' 
87. 2.60 R' U F2 R2 U F' U R2 U' 
88. 3.33 F2 R U2 R F' U2 R F' R' 
89. 4.54 F2 U R F2 U2 R U' R2 U' 
90. 3.47 R' F U' R' U2 R' U2 F R' 
91. 3.28 U2 F U' R F2 R F2 U2 R2 U' 
92. 2.92 U' R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U 
93. 3.99 R2 F2 R F' U2 F U' F' R' 
94. 2.81 U R U2 F2 R U R2 U' R 
95. 3.57 F2 R F' R F2 U' F U R2 U2 
96. 2.29 R F2 U R' F U2 F2 R U' 
97. 2.81 R' F2 R' U R F' R2 U R' 
98. 3.56 R' U R2 F U2 F' R F' U' 
99. 1.97 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
100. 2.77 R' F2 U R2 U F R' F2 U2

bad


----------



## EMI (Apr 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Could also be that he saw a cancellation?



It was actually a weird 5-move solution nobody else saw (LL skip basically). There were other solutions that were easy to 1-look so most people just went with these ^^


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 6, 2014)

Yesterday I got a new best single, today I go a new best avg of 5... twice

stats: (hide)
number of times: 16/16
best time: 9.88
worst time: 17.25

current mo3: 14.30 (σ = 2.22)
best mo3: 12.04 (σ = 0.17)

current avg5: 13.59 (σ = 1.77)
best avg5: 11.91 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 13.05 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 13.05 (σ = 1.75)

session avg: 13.30 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 13.33


9.88, 15.78, 17.25, 12.81, 11.86, *12.06, 12.19, 15.05, 11.28, 11.48,* 15.93+, 13.72, 11.12, 15.85, 15.29, 11.76

11.86 - 11.28 is new PB but then the 11.48 made the avg 11.91 (new PB )


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 6, 2014)

4x4 PB ao5 (1:28.23) and ao12 (1:37.70)


Spoiler



1. 1:40.96 R F U D2 Uw Rw2 Fw' U L2 R2 F D F' R2 Uw R2 B2 F L2 R' D' B2 L2 R F2 U Uw' Fw B D' L2 F B Fw Rw' U2 R' Fw2 L Fw' 
2. 1:52.85 L' Rw Uw' R' Rw2 D' Uw' U2 L F U D2 Uw' B' R2 L' Fw2 R' Uw2 U2 L R D' B' U2 F' B2 Uw2 R2 U D B U' D2 Uw' Rw U' Rw' Uw' B2 
*3. 1:25.61 Uw B R' U2 Fw2 U2 F L2 F' Rw' D2 U2 Rw2 U D' F2 R' L' B' L U Uw' F' B2 Rw2 L U L Uw Fw R' D' Fw' F' U2 Uw2 Fw' B2 F D2 
4. (1:20.84) F' Fw' B2 L Fw' L2 R2 Rw2 F2 L' U2 L2 Uw Rw' F' Fw2 R L Rw2 D L' Rw R' Uw Rw2 F2 D' R Uw' Fw' B F L2 R U B2 Fw U2 R Fw2 
5. (1:55.82) Rw L2 R2 B Rw2 U F2 L2 Rw' D' B' Rw' D F' B2 L2 Fw2 U2 Rw' B2 L2 D' U2 Fw Uw F Fw Uw' D Fw L2 F' B Fw R2 L' Rw F2 Fw2 D2 
6. 1:35.91 U2 Rw D2 R2 Rw' B' R F' L2 B' Fw2 Rw F' L' D' R Uw L2 F' Rw L2 Fw' Rw2 F' D' U' Fw' Uw R' F2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw F Uw L' U2 Rw' Uw' 
7. 1:23.16 Rw B L2 F' R' B2 L' F B2 U' L2 D R2 Rw B2 Uw Fw2 Rw' D R2 Uw' L2 B2 U L2 D' R U Rw2 L' Fw Uw L' U2 D2 Fw R Uw2 R2 U2 *
8. 1:55.01 L D2 Fw B2 L2 D2 F' Rw U2 Rw Uw2 U2 D' R U' L2 Fw R Uw2 R U L' R2 Rw2 F B Fw2 Uw U' F2 Fw' B' D2 R' B' R2 B2 R' Fw' B' 
9. 1:50.78 Uw' R' U' D' B' Uw2 R' Rw' L' F R' Uw2 U B L2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U' L' D' R Fw U2 L' U' Uw2 B Uw D L2 D' Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 
10. 1:33.11 D' U' L U' Rw' R' D Uw' F R' Fw2 D U' R' Rw' U2 B2 Uw2 L2 R' U2 F' L Fw2 F2 L Uw2 F2 L' Uw B2 D2 U Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Rw2 Fw 
11. 1:31.89 Rw U' B Rw B' L U' Uw F2 R' L' Uw Rw U' L2 Uw B Fw' Uw' F2 D F' B' U2 B' F' D' R U' R' D' R2 Fw2 Rw' L F2 B' R2 D' U2 
12. 1:27.74 Rw2 D Fw' F2 R' Uw U2 Fw' U L R F Uw2 Rw2 R' B R2 Fw2 U2 R2 Uw2 U2 R2 U2 F Rw Fw Rw' U' L2 R Uw' D' B2 R U D' Uw R2 Fw


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 6, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Yesterday I got a new best single, today I go a new best avg of 5... twice
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 16/16
> ...



JUST BROKE MY PB AGAIN... TWICE!

stats: (hide)
number of times: 6/6
best time: 10.46
worst time: 13.86

current avg5: 11.66 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 11.66 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 11.84 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 11.95

times (reset, import):
13.86, 12.38, 10.46, 11.44, 11.19, 12.35

First 5 solves is 11.67 (new PB) then the next solve made it 11.66


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 6, 2014)

9.55, 8.95, 11.49, 8.49, 8.11, 12.99, 9.03, 8.97, 8.99, 13.13, 9.77, 11.43 = 9.97
first average with a properly lubed and tensioned aurora, I like it much better than the current zhanchi I use and my new weilong which I just lubed and tension as well :/


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 6, 2014)

EMI said:


> It was actually a weird 5-move solution nobody else saw (LL skip basically). There were other solutions that were easy to 1-look so most people just went with these ^^



is the square-1 average on cam?


----------



## imvelox (Apr 6, 2014)

*8x8* PB

Mean of 3: *5:39.46*
1. 5:33.23 
2. 5:44.89 PP
3. 5:40.27 OP


----------



## Nilsibert (Apr 6, 2014)

number of times: 30/30
best time: 12.74
worst time: 26.12

current avg5: 15.27 (σ = 1.39)
best avg5: 14.96 (σ = 1.44)

current avg12: 15.65 (σ = 2.03)
best avg12: 15.65 (σ = 2.03)

session avg: 17.08 (σ = 2.17)
session mean: 17.29


----------



## lucascube (Apr 6, 2014)

1.65 ao12 on cam!!!

Average of 12: 1.65
1. 1.77 
2. 1.55 
3. (2.69) 
4. 1.65 
5. 1.97 
6. 1.86 
7. (1.06) 
8. 1.72 
9. 1.25 
10. 1.53 
11. 1.75 
12. 1.41


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 6, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 1.65 ao12 on cam!!!
> 
> Average of 12: 1.65
> 1. 1.77
> ...



WAT.

I haven't recorded since wr iirc, maybe I should go for this. But gj fast.


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2014)

Best average of 5: 12.92
14-18 - (13.29) 12.95 (10.99) 12.81 12.99


----------



## EMI (Apr 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> is the square-1 average on cam?



I believe someone filmed the last two solves or so. (which means reaction is on cam lol)
I will try to find out who it was.
Here's the 2x2 0.84 scramble: R U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R
It's really not easy to see the 5 move solution


----------



## lucascube (Apr 6, 2014)

3x3 times on ttw:

current avg 10/12 = 7.93
7.09	D' B' F' L' R2 D2 L' B2 U2 L B' L2 F D2 L U' B F2 U2 B2 R L2 U B F2
7.14	R B R2 F L2 U2 B U' R' B L R F' U2 F U L2 D2 R' L2 F2 R L D2 L'
7.64	B2 F L' U2 F' B L D' B R2 L F D L2 R2 U2 D2 B D2 F L' U F D' U
7.74	D2 F' L2 U L' R2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 F R F2 B R' B' F' D2 F' R2 F2 B2 R D'
9.36	D F2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 R' B R B U B L2 R' B2 U' L' R2 F' L U D2 F'
9.78	R F U2 F2 R' L U2 R U' F R' B L D' F2 B' D' R F' L2 R' U' L' U2 D'
7.71	B' U F2 L' B R U' D' B D2 U2 B F' U2 F D' R2 D' B2 L2 F' L' F' R2 U
7.90	B2 F2 R2 F U2 D2 R U' D B2 L2 U D B L2 B U D B2 F2 D2 U L' R' B2
7.18	B D' L2 D2 U R2 F L D' F U2 B' L R F L' U' R L2 B2 L' R2 D L B2
8.51	R2 U2 B L R' U2 D R2 D2 R F L' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 F R' L2 U B R' D2 U
7.47	L R D L F2 D' U R2 F2 L' U2 F' D2 B2 D F D U R U' D2 F D L2 B
8.69	R L2 F B2 U' F' L' B2 R' B L B L D B D2 R' U B L2 R2 D' L D L2

5.21	B' D U' B U' B2 D2 L D2 U' F U2 B U' F D F D' B2 D2 F B U R2 B (Right when camera turned off )

Also counting 6.28 in ao5


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 6, 2014)

EMI said:


> Here's the 2x2 0.84 scramble: R U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R
> It's really not easy to see the 5 move solution



Yep, that took me a good 30 seconds of staring at the cube to find, definitely wouldn't have seen it in comp without knowing about it beforehand


----------



## GG (Apr 6, 2014)

got another sub20 avg5 and managed to drag it to a sub 6, but then i got a terrible 7th solve and just stopped the avg. 
bad- no sub 20 avg 12
good- sub 20 avg 6 
 I'm nearly there guys.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Yep, that took me a good 30 seconds of staring at the cube to find, definitely wouldn't have seen it in comp without knowing about it beforehand



Same here :s


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 6, 2014)

Didn't notice this sub 12 avg12 
Average of 12: 11.62
1. 11.57 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B R F' D L' F U2 F2 L2 U2 
2. 12.18 L2 U L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B F' L D2 B D R2 B2 R' U 
3. 12.22 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 B' L' B F L D' B' L2 D' L' R 
4. 12.77 R U2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 R B2 D2 U' F L F2 L U' F L B' L2 
5. 11.25 B' R2 U' B2 L' F R2 D2 R' U F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' 
6. 11.48 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B' L' U R' B' L D2 U2 L2 F 
7. 11.14 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D U2 B' L B2 F L' R' B' L D 
8. (10.22) U' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U B' D2 U' L U2 F2 D2 L D' F2 L' 
9. 11.15 L2 F' U2 B' R' D2 L U2 D' F R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 
10. (14.61) F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 F' L2 R2 U L2 B L R' B' U2 
11. 11.93 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' D2 F L2 D' F U F' R F' D' R' D2 F2 
12. 10.54 U B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R B' F2 D L2 F' U L U F 
12.95 avg100 and tied avg5 pb (solves 5-9)


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Same here :s



+1, although I actually may have done that in comp because I do stupid layers in comp and that's what it was. 


On topic..

HOLY CRAP 

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-04-06
Cubes solved: 100/100
Session mean: 5.274 (σ = 1.08)
Session average: 5.258 (σ = 0.80)
Best time: 2.351
Worst time: 8.900
Individual times: 
4.634, 5.036, 5.135, 2.351, 4.551, 4.587, 5.685, 5.684, 4.287, 6.718, 5.049, 5.234, 4.434, 4.884, 4.534, 4.634, 4.934, 5.518, 4.634, 5.434, 3.285, 6.318, 4.551, 6.770, 5.634, 5.185, 5.635, 7.268, 4.284, 4.885, 4.901, 4.034, 5.418, 5.535, 3.735, 4.135, 4.034, 5.134, 5.684, 6.419, 4.884, 5.286, 7.117, 5.718, 4.401, 4.185, 3.984, 4.051, 4.051, 5.835, 5.968, 4.384, 8.900, 5.718, 4.784, 6.818, 5.334, 7.268, 7.184, 5.785, 5.118, 2.651, 5.286, 3.852, 6.768, 6.218, 5.684, 5.284, 5.035, 5.483, 5.934, 4.383, 4.584, 5.402, 5.484, 4.834, 6.484, 5.201, 5.318, 5.701, 4.784, 3.935, 6.184, 5.584, 7.367, 5.768, 5.718, 3.984, 5.634, 5.085, 5.036, 7.268, 5.385, 4.334, 5.685, 7.919, 4.836, 5.718, 6.618, 3.384

Learned some Sarah advanced last night, it turned some would have been slow solves into very fast ones.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 6, 2014)

7.20 Pyra Ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-6
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 4.09
worst: 10.37

mean of 3
current: 5.89 (σ = 0.55)
best: 5.31 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 5
current: 6.20 (σ = 0.30)
best: 5.58 (σ = 0.12)

avg of 12
current: 6.59 (σ = 0.73)
best: 6.59 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 50
current: 7.29 (σ = 1.12)
best: 7.04 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 100
current: 7.20 (σ = 1.26)
best: 7.20 (σ = 1.26)

Average: 7.20 (σ = 1.26)
Mean: 7.20

Time List:
1. 7.02 U' L R U' B L' R' B U r' u' 
2. 6.51 R' B L R U' L' B' R l b 
3. 7.32 U B' R U B R' B U' l u 
4. 7.76 U' L' B' R B' U R' B' l r' b u 
5. 4.86 U B R' B L R B R' 
6. 9.21 U' L' U R' B U B' R' l' r' b' 
7. 8.99 B L' B' U R L' R U' l r' b u' 
8. 6.88 U L R' B' U R' L R l r u' 
9. 5.73 L B' U B R B R' B u' 
10. 10.26 U' R' U' B U' L' R' L' B' l r' b u 
11. 4.65 U' L' U R B L' U L l r b' 
12. 5.61 U' R B L R U' B' L' l r' b' u' 
13. 5.69 R' U' B U' L R L U' l' r b u 
14. 5.46 L' U' B R B' U' L' R' r' 
15. 8.69 U B' L' R B' R B' U l' r' 
16. 8.84 U L' R U' B' L U' L' R' l b' u' 
17. 5.76 U B U B' U' L B L l u' 
18. 8.93 U' R L B' L B' R B b 
19. 5.18 U' B' R L B L U' B' 
20. 8.87 U B' R U' R' U' R L l' r 
21. 9.07 U B' R' U B' R L U' L' r u 
22. 8.48 B U' R L' R L B' U r' b' u' 
23. 6.72 B' L' U' R B R U' L' l' r' b' 
24. 7.65 R U' B L R' U' B' U l' b' 
25. 6.49 U L B' U B L R' L l r' u 
26. 6.49 U R U' L' R' U' L R l' r b' 
27. 8.91 R L' B U L U B U' l' r u' 
28. 7.71 L' U' B' U B R' U R' l' r' b' u 
29. 8.01 U B U B L R' B' L R' l' r b 
30. 8.12 U R' L B R' L' U' R B' l' b' u 
31. 4.57 L' U B' U' B U L U' l' b 
32. 4.09 U' B' R' B L' U R B' l r' b 
33. 8.41 U B U' B' L' B' U R' L' b u' 
34. 7.62 U L R' B' L U' L' R' B' l r b u' 
35. 9.35 U' B' R L B' U' R' B' U' l' r' b' u 
36. 5.99 L U L U L' B U R' L l' b' u' 
37. 6.39 B U L' U' R' L' B L' l r' 
38. 6.23 U' B R' L R' B' L R' l 
39. 8.61 B L' B' R L' B' R' L' r u' 
40. 7.04 U R' U B L R' B L R' l r' 
41. 7.83 B U L' B R B' U' R' l' r b' u 
42. 4.76 U R' U' L' U' B U' l' r' b' u' 
43. 6.74 L B' R L B U' L U' l' r' u 
44. 4.58 U' R B L' B R U L B' r b u' 
45. 6.47 U' R' U' B' U R' B' R' b u 
46. 8.05 L B' R' L' R' B L' R l' r' u' 
47. 8.26 U' B' U' L B U B' R l r' b' 
48. 6.40 L U' R' L' R' L' R u 
49. 10.22 U B' L' B' L' U' B' U l r u' 
50. 5.45 U' B U L U R' L' l r u' 
51. 8.37 R U L R B L' B R' b' 
52. 9.18 R' B U L B' l' b' 
53. 5.77 L U' B' U R' B R' B L' r' u 
54. 5.59 B' R' U' R B' l u' 
55. 6.47 R' U L' U' B' L B l b' u 
56. 4.40 U' B' R' B L R L U l' 
57. 7.64 U B' L' U L' R U B l' r' u' 
58. 10.37 U' R U' R B' U R' B' R l b 
59. 9.09 R L R' U' B L' U' B r' 
60. 6.17 R' L' B' L' R B' r u' 
61. 6.91 L' U B' R' U B' R' L' l b' 
62. 5.39 R U' B U' B' R' l r' b u' 
63. 5.32 U R' B' U' R U B' L' B r b' 
64. 7.55 L' U' B L R B L R' r' u 
65. 8.08 U' L' B U' L' B R l' r' u' 
66. 7.28 U L B R L' U' B' L R r' b' 
67. 7.18 L' B U' L' B' U L' U l r' b u 
68. 8.36 U L U R' B' L' B' L l' b' u 
69. 9.01 U' B' R' L' B U B' R B' r b' 
70. 8.65 U R' L R L B R U l' b' u 
71. 7.30 L' U R' L U B' R' L' l r b' u' 
72. 9.07 L' B R' L B' U B L l r' u 
73. 4.36 L R U R' U' L R B l' 
74. 7.63 B R' L R U' B' R L' l' r' b' u' 
75. 6.47 L B' U L B U' R L B l r' b u' 
76. 7.85 L B R B' L R' B' U l' b u' 
77. 6.04 U R' L' R' B U' B' U l' r' 
78. 8.80 U' B L U B U' R' U' R' l u 
79. 8.65 U R' U L' B U' L' B' r b u 
80. 6.82 L B U' L' B' U' R L' r b u' 
81. 7.36 U' R' B' L U' R U' R' l r b' 
82. 7.31 U R L U' R L B L' l r b u' 
83. 8.24 L R U' L' R L' R' U l' r b u 
84. 8.07 B' L U' B L' U B' U' r b u 
85. 6.26 L' R U' B' L R' U' B' b u' 
86. 9.14 U R B' R L B' L R' L l' r u' 
87. 8.53 L B' L B' U' L R B' l b u' 
88. 8.46 L U B' U L' B U' B' l r' u' 
89. 6.60 R' U' L' R' B U B' R r' u' 
90. 4.88 L U' R U' R' U' R B' l' b' u' 
91. 7.39 R' U R B' R U' L U' l' u 
92. 7.78 U' B' R U L U' B' R l r b u' 
93. 6.40 U R L' B' L' R B U' u' 
94. 6.49 R B U' L B R U' B L l r u 
95. 7.29 U R' L B U' R B U l r' b' 
96. 8.98 R U' R L U' L B R l r' b u 
97. 6.29 U' L' U L R' L R' U' l' r b 
98. 5.87 U B R U L' U' L B' b' u 
99. 5.35 U' L' B L B' R' L' B l' r' u' 
100. 6.45 U L U B L B' R' U' r b u


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2014)

EMI said:


> I believe someone filmed the last two solves or so. (which means reaction is on cam lol)
> I will try to find out who it was.
> Here's the 2x2 0.84 scramble: R U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R
> It's really not easy to see the 5 move solution



I checked white layer, bad layer. Green layer and saw skip. I don't think I could sub 1 in comp conditions though.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 6, 2014)

EMI said:


> Here's the 2x2 0.84 scramble: R U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R
> It's really not easy to see the 5 move solution



For anyone wanting the solution, check the green layer.

I have absolutely no idea how he saw that.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> For anyone wanting the solution, check the green layer.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea how he saw that.



It's the optimal layer. When I was learning to one look I went through a bunch of 4 move layers and this was one of them so maybe that's why I saw it? I can't even sub 1 it at all, but I saw the solution in a few seconds.

Side not, I think the 5 move yellow layer is easier to do quickly (same solution just rotated)


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> It's the optimal layer. When I was learning to one look I went through a bunch of 4 move layers and this was one of them so maybe that's why I saw it? I can't even sub 1 it at all, but I saw the solution in a few seconds.
> 
> Side not, I think the 5 move yellow layer is easier to do quickly (same solution just rotated)



I have never thought of temporarily breaking a block while building a layer before. Also there are actually three 5 move solutions . I wish I could see which one he went with, because none are insanely fast...


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 7, 2014)

fuuuuuuu

6.06 R' F2 L R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L D' F' U2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 

x2 y' U R' B' U' R' r U r' D2
d' R U' R' U
L' U L
U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2
U r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U

Ultra ultra ultra locky A-perm, took about 1.3 seconds, while I can normally do it in .6

arg


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

Yay! Cleaned and lubed my weilong. I am getting faster.

number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.56 *Third 10.xx*
worst time: 16.43

current mean of 3: 14.15 (σ = 0.92)
best mean of 3: 12.02 (σ = 1.12) *Tried to roll and got exact same time lol*

current avg5: 13.08 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 12.93 (σ = 0.52) *Sub-13!*

current avg12: 13.86 (σ = 0.92)
best avg12: 13.71 (σ = 0.74) *Woohoo!*

session avg: 14.16 (σ = 1.10) *OMG*
session mean: 14.12



Spoiler: Times



Session average: 14.16
1. 15.60 L B' L D' U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F U' L' B F' R2 B' R' L2 B2 R' L' F2 U L2 R 
2. (16.43) U2 L D' U2 L F' R' D2 U R' B' L2 F' R2 B' F R L B' L' F L' R2 B U2 
3. 15.03 L2 R D2 U R2 L' B F' R2 D U' F B' R' L' B' R' U' B' D2 L2 D F2 L' U' 
4. 13.96 R' U F' D B2 F' R D R U' D R2 F B' R' B' R2 F' B' D' L2 D' F2 B R2 
5. 15.64 D' B2 F' D B U B2 L' D' U L' R2 D2 B2 L U' L' R B2 D U L D' L F 
6. 13.51 L D R U2 R' U D L2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 L U2 R U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 L' D' 
7. 12.47 B2 F' D B' D2 U' B' F' D' R L' U' F D2 B' D U2 F2 U' F L' R U2 D2 L2 
8. 13.31 R2 U' D' F' D' L2 B R2 B' L2 F2 R' B F2 R' L' F2 B2 L' D2 R L B2 F L 
9. 12.55 R' F' R' L2 F U B U' D L' B2 F L' R2 U2 L' U' R F' D2 R' B' R' D2 B2 
10. 13.00 D' F' D F2 R2 L D U F2 R D' R' D2 F' R' D' L' B F2 L U' L' B' F' D2 
11. 13.71 B2 U L U' R D' B U' D F B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B D' U2 R2 D' R' F2 L2 F' R 
12. 13.22 U B D' R' L F' B' R' D' U' B U B R' U D' F' B2 U' L' B' U' B2 L' F 
13. 14.52 D' U L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' U' D L' D' R' U F L B2 L' B2 R L B F U' L2 
14. 15.23 F L F D2 L D L2 F2 R' B2 U' D2 R' U R' F2 B2 U' R' L B R' L D' B 
15. 14.10 D2 L' U D B' F D2 U R' B2 U F B2 R' B D2 B2 L F D R F' D2 L2 R2 
16. 15.55 U D2 L' U L' D' L2 U' B' R2 U2 F B2 R2 L D U' B' D' U' L2 R2 F D' R' 
17. 15.94 B2 U R' F L' R' B2 L' B F U' B L2 R' D' L D U F2 R2 L2 F2 L' B2 U 
18. 14.39 R D U2 F D R U2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 U' F' R2 L2 U R2 D2 
19. 14.42 L U D' B2 R' F2 D2 R' U' B' F U2 R L' F B L' R2 B L' D2 U L F' B' 
20. 12.86 B' L R2 U' L2 R D' R' B' F' L2 B' D U' R D2 R' F2 B U F B' R U' D' 
21. 14.65 R U' F B' U D' L' D2 L B2 R2 F B' U' D L2 B2 L2 F R2 U D2 L' U F2 
22. 16.21 U' D B D2 R' B D B' L' F' U R2 B F2 U B' R F L2 U F' B R2 F' D' 
23. 14.56 F R2 B' F' R2 U F U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B U L B' R F R F B2 D' B2 U D2 
24. 14.17 D2 L B2 L2 R' D' F2 U2 L' D' R L' F2 L D B L D' F' R B2 L D U' B 
25. 13.30 B2 L F' D U2 L' F2 D' R F' R2 U F2 U F R F' U' F2 R U2 F' L' D2 L2 
26. (10.56) F D' R' L2 U2 L F' R2 U2 F' R D' R2 L2 F' R' L' U' R2 B R2 U L2 U2 R 
27. 12.19 D' F R' B L U' R' D R2 D R' F' U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 R F R2 U2 B2 L2 F 
28. 13.30 L2 D2 B F' L2 F L' B2 F' D2 L D R2 L' B U2 R' U' L2 B2 L D F D2 U' 
29. 13.74 U D2 B2 F' U' F' R' U F2 R' F2 D2 R U' B U' L' U' D2 F' R L2 F B' D2 
30. 15.43 L' U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B U' B' D2 B' L' B U' L' R B D R' B' F D' B F L'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

Such a fail.

12.38 R' B2 U' F2 U2 L U' F' D' B U2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2


----------



## Riley (Apr 7, 2014)

Average of 12: 40.24
1. 37.17 Rw B' Fw D2 B' Rw' U2 L' R2 D' Rw' D Rw' F2 B Rw' F2 R2 L2 Uw' L' F2 R2 U L' R D' F' L' R Rw D U2 Uw B2 Rw' L F' U2 F2 
2. 41.67 Uw2 U2 D' F Fw R F' B2 U' R2 Fw D Rw' U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 Fw' F2 U' Uw' D' Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw U2 R2 Fw' R F' U' B2 Uw' L' D 
3. (37.05) R2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 D L2 Uw' D2 Rw2 Fw2 D B2 U B2 R2 L' B D Uw L Rw R' Uw2 B2 L' U L' Fw B2 U' Uw2 B2 Rw L' Fw2 D' R L' Rw' F 
4. 37.51 B2 R F' B L' R F2 B Rw Uw F' Fw L Fw F2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw U' F' R' Uw' L2 R2 Uw2 D F2 L D2 L Rw2 B2 U2 L D Fw F' R2 U 
5. 38.83 Fw2 R Rw2 U Rw L2 R' Uw2 Rw Uw2 F2 Uw Fw' D' U' Fw' L' D Rw' R' L Uw2 U' L' Fw D R U2 L2 Uw F2 L' Rw' U2 R2 L2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw' 
6. 43.95 B' R2 Rw2 F2 D2 Uw2 F2 R2 Fw L' F R D' F' L' Uw2 R' F' U' L' U' L' Fw B F' R2 Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 D Rw Fw' D2 Fw' Uw' R2 U 
7. (46.12) Rw U B2 Fw U' Uw' R' Rw' U2 Uw' D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw U2 Fw' D R L2 D' F D F Fw U' B F' Rw D L2 F Uw2 R D2 F' D2 F2 Fw D' 
8. 39.37 D' Uw' U' F' D2 L B Rw' Uw' Fw2 L2 Fw L' R Rw2 D2 U L U' L' F' Rw' Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 L U F2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 D' L2 F2 D2 Uw' R Fw2 L 
9. 40.87 U' L2 U' L' B U B2 F2 Rw R B' D2 B2 Rw' U' B Rw' Uw2 F' R' L2 B2 D2 Uw R L Fw2 D Rw2 F' U' F' D B2 Uw Rw Uw' D2 L R2 
10. 43.80 D' R' B2 L Uw' R' D' Uw' U2 Fw2 D2 Rw Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 L Rw Fw Uw Fw' D Uw B2 Fw2 U Fw F2 Rw' Uw U' B2 L2 B' U' Uw2 Rw2 L' 
11. 39.55 Uw Fw U F2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw' L F Rw' Uw' L Fw L Uw Fw2 B2 F' Uw Fw' U' Fw' R D2 R' Fw2 B Rw2 B D2 B' Fw' R' U Fw' L' Rw2 U R2 
12. 39.65 L U2 L' Uw2 B Rw' R2 B F2 Rw B Fw2 U' L R B L2 B' D B2 L Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw' F L' U' Rw D2 F2 B' L' Fw' R' B' Fw' L2 U' L' 

First five solves make a 37.84 avg5. Both PBs. AoSu doses the vgj


----------



## EMI (Apr 7, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> For anyone wanting the solution, check the green layer.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea how he saw that.



Idk if that's how he saw it, but he tried to explain it to me as an SS case or something like that.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 7, 2014)

4x4x4 PB!
1:21.76
(1:29.64)
1:21.63
1:20.18
(1:19.76) This one was interesting... The little edge of my aosu popped!

Avg: 1:21.19

I GOT A SUB 1:20 OMG haha. And I did a sub 1:25 average. Which is pretty awesome, considering I just started 4x4 5 days ago...

EDIT:
Avg of 12 was quite sucky.
Continued from above,
1:09.33
1:18.55
1:18.51
1:27.77
1:22.23
1:38.09
Avg: 1:23.56

Sigh, those weird cases in edge pairing really throw me off.


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> For anyone wanting the solution, check the green layer.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea how he saw that.


What actually is the solution on Green? I could only find it on Yellow (although I'd never do that layer because the Green layer is so easy: z y2 U R' U' R2).


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> What actually is the solution on Green? I could only find it on Yellow (although I'd never do that layer because the Green layer is so easy: z y2 U R' U' R2).



R' F' U R' F


----------



## GG (Apr 7, 2014)

http://puu.sh/7Zs5H.png 
New record.
And non lucky 15.07 (sune + F perm)


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> R' F' U R' F


I'd never have seen that.


47. 9.85 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B R' B' R U' F' D' F2 R2 L'


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I'd never have seen that.
> 
> 
> 47. 9.85 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B R' B' R U' F' D' F2 R2 L'



_R U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R_

It was probably done like this:

z2 y' 
F' R' U R' U


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 7, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> _R U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R_
> 
> It was probably done like this:
> 
> ...



The first R' is kind of awkward to do after an F', I would do z' x2 U' R' U L' U


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is what I did.

Scramble: R U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R

Since I don't know full CLL (no Sunes/Anti Sunes) I often force OLL skips and then do PBL so I can do quite a few SS cases intuitively.
I went for the green layer (hold the bar on the bottom left) which is just a trick I derived from a 3x3 F2L case a while ago: R2 B' R' B R'.
You can cancel into that because the first R2 is already done.
Then just by tracing the LL pieces you can see that LL is gonna be done and leave you with one move (AUF).

In the end I executed it like this:
y2 z' U' R' U R' F



Spoiler: Video


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks! That solution is actually possible to execute quickly.


Yes said:


> a trick I derived from a 3x3 F2L case a while ago: R2 B' R' B R'


Nice; I was only using the front/back mirror of this before (inserts a pair into the back slot. Execute as R2 F R2 F' if the FR slot it unsolved, and R2 F R F' R if it isn't) but this is also a nice way to reduce rotations.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

Skewb PBs:
11.22 MO100
9.14 AO12
6.98 AO5


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

1.53 single (U' R U' R2 U F' U2 F' U')
Unblocked my bottle of Maru

E: 8. 10.88 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 D F D2 R' U2 L' B' F2
E perm


----------



## Chree (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks! That solution is actually possible to execute quickly.
> 
> Nice; I was only using the front/back mirror of this before (inserts a pair into the back slot. Execute as R2 F R2 F' if the FR slot it unsolved, and R2 F R F' R if it isn't) but this is also a nice way to reduce rotations.



I've been doing these front back left and right for a few months now. I've been calling them the Super Sledge, because the finger tricks involved are so similar to the Sledge Hammer. R2 F R F' R is my preferred alg for the BR insert, because it's as fast to execute as a normal Sledge Hammer. But if the pair is already in position I'll rotate and down a back Hedge Slammer (x' U' R U R' x) instead.

It's not great for look ahead, especially the R2 B' R' B R'. And I generally reserve this alg for the last slot. But I love it. I use the Super Sledge every day.

Another F2L derived from the Super Sledge is R' U R' F R F' R, which I use anytime I see that F2L in the back now. Definitely not new... I saw it in Jayden McNeil's advanced F2L guides.


----------



## timeless (Apr 7, 2014)

timeless said:


> Anti Sune, PLL Skip
> 5. (13.40) B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D R B L' F2 U' B' R2 D' L'



13.16 U2 B F2 R2 D' B2 L F U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U R D2 B F2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep, they do suck for lookahead...


Chree said:


> Another F2L derived from the Super Sledge is R' U R' F R F' R, which I use anytime I see that F2L in the back now. Definitely not new... I saw it in Jayden McNeil's advanced F2L guides.


The front/back mirror for the FR slot can be executed as l F' R U' R' U l', which is by far my fastest F2L insert except for the 3 move inserts. It does the same thing as F' U F U' R U' R' (or y' R' U R d' R U' R'), which is what some people use as their normal alg for that case. You can also replace the middle U' with U2 to make a very fast 2x2 PBL.

E: Stackmat TPS PB.
U2 F2 U F R' U' R2 U2 F'
z y2 // Inspection
U' R U' R' // SS (4/4)
U L F' R U2 R' U R' // PBL (8/12)
12/1.69 = 7.10 TPS

Saw everything but end AUF in inspection, and I saw what AUF was (or wasn't) before PBL.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 7, 2014)

roux. 
10.72, 11.54, 12.20, 12.51, 11.56, (10.27), 12.26, 10.33, (12.67), 12.01, 10.78, 10.92 = 11.48 avg12

I think I'll aim for sub 10.



Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 11.48
1. 10.72 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D B U' L' F2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 
2. 11.54 D2 B2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 R D2 L2 D' U F' D' L R' D2 
3. 12.20 U L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U L' U F' R D2 B2 L2 D B' D' 
4. 12.51 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 R' F D2 L D2 U2 R D F2 L 
5. 11.56 B U2 L2 B F L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 D L2 R2 B L U B' F R' 
6. (10.27) B2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L D U2 L' F D' B L' D' R2 B2 
7. 12.26 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B D U2 R D' F' D L U' F' 
8. 10.33 U2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F D F' U' F R F' U R' F2 U 
9. (12.67) L' U2 F2 R2 D' F U D2 R' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 
10. 12.01 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F R2 B' R2 F2 L U2 R' D' B D' F D' L' F' 
11. 10.78 L2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' F R B' L U L D' U' R2 
12. 10.92 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' L' B2 D U F' U2 L2 B L' R F'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 8, 2014)

41.11 single on 4x4x4. This Yau thing is paying off.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2014)

2x2x2
Finally, sub-4 average  after at least half a dozen 4.0x's...

Average of 12: 3.89
1. 2.68 U2 R' U2 F R2 U' R' F U2 
2. 4.11 U R U' R U F2 U R2 F' 
3. 4.03 F2 U' F R F' R U2 F' U' 
4. (2.30) F' U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
5. 3.88 R' U2 R2 U' R F R' U' R' 
6. 5.34 F R U' F R' F U' F' R U' 
7. (19.80) R2 U F' R U F' R2 U F' 
8. 4.00 U' F R F2 R U2 F' U' F2 U 
9. 3.84 U R U2 F2 R F R2 F U' 
10. 3.90 R2 F R F R2 F' U F2 R' 
11. 3.08 U' F R2 F' R2 U F2 R2 U 
12. 4.05 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F2


----------



## timeless (Apr 8, 2014)

timeless said:


> 13.16 U2 B F2 R2 D' B2 L F U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U R D2 B F2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R




5. (11.58) R' L U2 B' F R U' R' B L D F' R2 B' F2 D' R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' U R F 
reconstructing

R U' R' U L' U' L' //xcross
d L' U L //F2L2
U' L U L' y' U' R' U' R //F2L3
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U //F2L4
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //OLL 
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U //PLL


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 8, 2014)

Average: 26.55

1. 24.80
2. (DNF Failed N-Perm)
3. 25.14
4. 26.98
5. (22.82)
6. 27.09
7. 23.87
8. 26.64
9. 23.88
10. 30.82
11. 23.83
12. 32.48

This actually beats my pb ao12 by almost a second! I have been practicing without timing myself for over a week now. The typical slow down and look ahead stuff. And it is working. I guess I should have listened all along.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 8, 2014)

1. 37.14 U u2 D' R D2 U' f B u2 r' u L r2 f' u D f2 B2 R2 u' f D2 F' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L' F2 f2 r2 F' L2 R2 U' D' L' u 

3rd best time ever I think


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 8, 2014)

PB avg of 12 on 4x4:
1:20.29
1:30.73
1:21.09
(1:15.97)
1:23.79
(1:33.08)
1:17.84
1:21.69
1:17.80
1:26.52
1:21.99
1:24.80
Avg: 1:22.65

I hope to be sub 1:20 soon


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 8, 2014)

Average of 5: 40.63
1. (54.15) Uw2 D' R U2 Rw D2 Fw2 U Uw' B2 Fw2 U' D' Fw Uw' F2 Fw' B' R' B2 Rw2 D' R2 D Uw Rw2 Uw Rw Uw D2 R' B' Rw' B L' D R F2 U R 
2. 39.69 F2 R D2 Rw U' B Fw' U D Uw' L' D' U' R' U2 R' B2 Fw R2 Uw' B' U2 L F2 U Fw Rw L2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 B2 R' B Rw2 U F B' Fw' Uw2 
3. (36.21) D' B2 U2 B F' Uw2 B D' B L R' F' B' D2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 Rw R2 U D L2 Fw' U2 Fw2 R2 U2 Uw2 R2 Rw' Uw' L B' U Uw' B' L Uw' 
4. 41.25 B' L Uw L Fw2 L' B' D2 Rw' R2 B Fw2 L D2 B2 F2 Rw' D' U R' F Fw2 D F Rw Fw' L' D2 U' R' Uw2 Fw' B' Rw F' Fw2 L' F D2 R2 
5. 40.96 Fw' Rw Fw B' L2 Fw2 U D L U' F2 Rw2 D2 R Rw L2 U' Uw' F2 R2 Fw2 F' Rw L2 F2 Fw' D2 Uw' F Rw2 R D2 R' B2 F U2 D B' Uw D2 

PB avg and 2 best single


----------



## Tanisimo (Apr 8, 2014)

55.083 D F' Fw' B L2 Rw Fw Rw2 Fw Uw Rw F' U' Fw D' Fw L F U Uw' L2 R' D' R Fw2 L2 F Fw L2 Fw' B D2 Rw' U' F' B' L2 Rw R U2

4x4 PB single. yay


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

63. 2.74 R2 U' F' R2 F' U' F2 R
64. 2.87 R2 U2 F' R U R2 U2 R'
65. 2.10 U' F' R' F' U2 R2 F' U F'
66. 2.26 F' R' F U F' R2 U F' R2
67. 3.57 R2 U R2 U2 F U' R' U R U'

2.62 Ao5 w/ 2.41 Mo3

E: 68. 2.34 U R' U2 R' F2 U' F R
2.49 PB Ao5

81. 1.64 F' R2 U R F2 R F U2 R'
82. 1.98 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
83. 3.02 F2 U' R F U2 R' F2 R' F'
84. 3.71 U2 R F2 R U' F U R' F
85. 1.81 F' U' F' R' F R F' U'

2.27 PB Ao5 w/ 2.21 Mo3


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 8, 2014)

4:58.32 7x7 single first sub 5


----------



## RageCuber (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking at the guy above me I know that I am very slow at 5x5 (and big cubes)
5x5 PB ao5 (and single) 5:00.71 soooo close to sub-5
5:09.532
5:41.740
4:49.718
5:00.964
4:41.697


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 8, 2014)

I finally beat my PB avg5
I think these are all fullstep

Average of 5: 10.75
1. (12.29) D2 F2 U2 B L2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 U B D L' B L2 D2 L F' 
2. 10.53 U2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 D L B' F2 R2 F2 L B D' F' 
3. 10.53 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D B D L' B' F D' U' R 
4. 11.19 F' U2 L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 D' U2 R' U2 F' D B' U R 
5. (10.16) B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B R D B' D2 L R D B U' 

Average of 12: 11.32
1. 11.20 L2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' F L B U2 L2 F' L R2 
2. (18.05) D U L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R' B' U B L' D' F' R2 F' L' 
3. 10.85 R D2 L' D B2 U R' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 
4. 12.29 D2 F2 U2 B L2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 U B D L' B L2 D2 L F' 
5. 10.53 U2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 D L B' F2 R2 F2 L B D' F' 
6. 10.53 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D B D L' B' F D' U' R 
7. 11.19 F' U2 L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 D' U2 R' U2 F' D B' U R 
8. 10.16 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B R D B' D2 L R D B U' 
9. 13.01 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 R2 B' U F' D' R D' B2 F' L R' U' 
10. 12.35 F2 B D' F R B2 U2 D R L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 
11. 11.07 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L B2 R B F2 D2 U B2 D2 U2 
12. (9.82) R2 U' F2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D L' B F2 R D2 L D2 R' 
Tried to roll the 11 and the 18
Got 11.84 and 16.86 afterwards


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 9, 2014)

7x7 mo3 - 6:36.50


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 9, 2014)

PB average of 12: 10.57
#	Time	Scramble
1	9.73	B2 U2 R' D B U' R' L2 U2 F L2 B2 L D U L U L2 U' D2 F2 D' F' B' L'
2	10.98	B2 R' F2 R' U F' U D' F R U2 R' F' R' L D2 R D F D2 F' R' D U B
3	9.9	R' U2 B U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R F2 B' R2 B R2 F' D U2 R U2 R2 B2 D F U2
4	9.42	B2 D F L B2 F2 U' F' L2 D R B' F2 L' R2 D U B2 R2 U R' D2 B F2 U'
5	12.43	U2 D L' R B' D F2 B' L B' U F L U' D' L B U L' U' L' B2 U' F' B2
6	11.38	L F' R B2 L R U F2 B D' F B2 L F' R' L2 U' F2 L' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R
7	9.76	D' B2 R' L D' L' D L' B2 F U' F2 L2 R' D' L B R L' D R D2 F L' F2
8	10.69	D2 F' B U2 R U' D' L2 D2 F L' B D' L R F' L U D' L U F2 D U F
9	10.71	R' D2 L' D2 B2 U F2 B' L' F2 U D' L' U' D' B' L' D' R' U' F L U' F R'
10	10.43	B' D2 L2 D2 U' R' D' F' B D L2 B' R' L D2 B L2 U R2 U2 B' L2 F2 B' R
11	11.15	F2 B' D B D2 R2 U' F L' U2 D' F' B2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 R L' F2 U2 L R2 D
12	10.96	F U2 B' L2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 U' D L' D2 L2 B' R' F D B L' U' F' B2 D2 B'


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 9, 2014)

4x4 PB Ao12

Average: 57.64
Best: 47.66
Worst: 1:05.86
Standard Deviation: 4.84

1: 52.24L2 B' U2 Rw Fw' L F2 D2 R U Rw' F R' B2 Rw Fw2 D' F Rw2 Uw2 Fw R B' L Fw' Rw' F' D' F2 Rw' Uw B2 Rw' U B Uw' Fw R2 Uw'

2: (47.66)F' D F2 R' F Rw F U2 B R B U R D' R U R' U F Uw2 F Uw' F' R' Fw2 R' D' L Uw R F R D2 R' U' B U R' Fw

3: 57.50R' Fw2 D' B2 R2 F' L Fw2 U R Fw' D F R U2 R F2 D2 R' F L' D F' R' U' Fw U' F L2 Uw F' Uw2 R2 D2 F Rw B U' Fw

4: 56.97U2 B2 L' B U B2 R F Rw Fw2 U2 L F2 Uw B' D' B2 Uw' R2 U2 Fw Rw D2 F' Uw2 Fw L2 Uw' Rw' Fw R Uw' R2 U' R2 D' R2 Uw Rw Fw2

5: 57.20Fw' Uw Fw U2 R' Uw' F' R Fw2 U F L' Uw L' B Uw' Rw' B2 Rw Fw2 Uw R U2 B2 Uw2 F' Rw' Fw U' F2 R D Rw2 Fw Rw' U2 B2 R' D Fw

6: 56.19U Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 L F2 U F' L2 U Fw' R D' F Uw F2 Rw Fw D' Rw2 U' B' R2 F U F L2 U F' U2 R2 F' R2 Fw L' F' U L'

7: 57.19R' Uw2 Rw B' U2 R U' Rw' Uw Fw' Rw' Fw U' Rw2 Uw2 L' F D Rw2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' Fw2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw L2 B' L2 U' R' F2

8: 56.92U' B Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw D2 Fw Uw L' F L2 Uw2 R D F D L2 U Fw Uw2 Rw' F Rw2 F Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R Uw Fw' L' Fw' R2 F' R2 B'

9: (1:05.86)F' R2 Uw2 R D L U2 R2 Fw2 Rw' F2 R' Uw' Rw2 D' L2 Uw Fw2 R Uw2 Rw F' U2 F2 Uw' R2 F Rw' D F U' L' Uw2 F2 Uw' Fw Uw2 B' U F'

10: 54.81U2 Rw D' R F Rw F Rw B2 R' F' Uw2 R' U R' Uw L2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' D2 B' U' Rw2 U Rw2 B Rw' F2 R' D Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw F R2 D F2

11: 1:04.46F Uw L2 F2 R Uw2 R' U Fw' R' U2 B Uw F2 U2 F R' Fw' D2 R F' D B Rw2 B R2 Uw2 R U' F' L' U' R2 U R F R D2 Fw R'

12: 1:02.89R2 U2 L2 Fw2 Rw' F Uw' Fw' D2 Rw F Rw2 Fw Uw B D2 R B' Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw' Uw' F' D' L Fw U' F2 Rw' B2 R2 U' Rw' B' R F' D' R Fw'


----------



## kcl (Apr 9, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> PB average of 12: 10.57
> #TimeScramble
> 19.73B2 U2 R' D B U' R' L2 U2 F L2 B2 L D U L U L2 U' D2 F2 D' F' B' L'
> 210.98B2 R' F2 R' U F' U D' F R U2 R' F' R' L D2 R D F D2 F' R' D U B
> ...



Wow yay! Gogo sub 10!


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 9, 2014)

damn it
Average of 5: 30.18
1. 28.82 U Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 U2 Uw2 D' R L D2 F2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 B Rw' F' D' Rw B' R' D2 F Uw' B2 L U' L F D2 Uw' U2 F' Rw D L2 Fw2 R' 
2. (36.09) Uw' D' U' F2 Uw U' F' R Uw Rw2 D F2 U' Rw2 F' Fw Uw F B' Uw Fw' B2 Rw' B' Rw Fw' F' R Uw' Rw2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw' F U' B2 U F2 L 
3. 30.82 F2 D B Uw' F D' B L' Uw D' Rw' Uw Rw Uw2 L2 Uw Fw' F' L2 D2 L2 F Rw' U2 Fw' D B2 Rw F2 R2 D' Fw2 L' U' D B' L Uw B' Rw 
4. (27.22) D Fw2 Uw2 R D' B2 Uw U' Rw' L Fw' F' B2 Uw' R F R' B Rw' B' F' R' Fw' Uw2 R' Uw2 R' Rw' F2 R' F B' D' Uw' Fw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw' B 
5. 30.90 Rw R' U Uw2 L Uw2 B2 Rw' F U B2 D U' Fw2 U B Fw Rw' B Fw2 L2 B' R' Rw Fw Rw Fw2 R' L' F' B2 Uw' Rw R Fw Uw2 Fw B Rw2 B'


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wow yay! Gogo sub 10!



Global average still about 11.1-11.3, so there's still a long way to go. anyway, are you sub 10 yet? I guess I was kind of racing you but you're too far ahead now.


----------



## kcl (Apr 9, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Global average still about 11.1-11.3, so there's still a long way to go. anyway, are you sub 10 yet? I guess I was kind of racing you but you're too far ahead now.



I'm pretty much sub 10 now. You can still catch up haha. All this happened in the last month alone, the same thing could happen to you 

Check your PM's.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm pretty much sub 10 now. You can still catch up haha. All this happened in the last month alone, the same thing could happen to you
> 
> Check your PM's.



Congrats. I only improve around .3 seconds in the last 3 months, but I'm hopeful for the future. It usually takes something like spring break to spark rapid improvement. I probably improved about .1 in the last four days.


----------



## kcl (Apr 9, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Congrats. I only improve around .3 seconds in the last 3 months, but I'm hopeful for the future. It usually takes something like spring break to spark rapid improvement. I probably improved about .1 in the last four days.


Spring break is what did it for me mostly haha.


----------



## Marco Cuber (Apr 9, 2014)

PB average of 5 ( y u no sub-50)
Average of 5: 50.12
1. (42.51) PB single
2. 57.90
3. (58.83)
4. 43.10
5. 49.35


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Spring break is what did it for me mostly haha.


When is your spring break? Mine started April 7th.


----------



## kcl (Apr 9, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> When is your spring break? Mine started April 7th.



wat

Mine started march 15th and ended a week later :O


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat
> 
> Mine started march 15th and ended a week later :O



No wonder you're so much faster!


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 9, 2014)

OH Average of 12: 29.32
Average of 5(6-10): 27.07
1. 27.92 R U L' F B' D B' D2 F2 B U2 D B' L' U2 L' U L' U F2 B' L' B L B2 
2. 22.89 R' D2 L B2 D L2 F' L R D' L' D' F R F U R' L2 D U B U2 R' B' L 
3. 31.11 L' D B R2 D B' R B2 U2 B2 F R B F D' U' B2 F' U2 R' F B2 D2 B' U 
4. (34.90) D2 B L' B F D' U' L2 R2 B' L D F' L B' R' F B' U2 B2 F L B L' F2 
5. 32.90 B' R2 L B2 D2 L U F B' D' F2 R B2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 D' F' L2 U' L2 F2 U' 
6. 34.19 F U D B' F2 D B D L F2 B' L' F R' U' R' F B2 D2 U2 R' U L' B' D 
7. 27.30 U2 R B' F2 D' U' B' R2 L D2 L2 B L' F B U R2 D2 R' B2 R2 D' F' D2 B 
8. 29.52 B2 F L' F2 D B D2 L R2 U' D B F' L2 U2 D' B' F' D2 F' D2 F' D' B' L2 
9. 24.38 B' D F2 L2 R U2 L2 F' R B2 U' D B2 L R' D B' L2 R2 D' B' R2 D U F2 
10. (22.46) D2 F' R D R U2 D' R U' R' D' B2 F2 D F R2 B' U' R' B U2 B F2 L R2 
*11. 31.46 U' R2 U L' R2 B' U' F2 D' F2 U2 B R' F2 R U D R' F2 R2 U D B2 D2 R2* 
12. 31.53 F2 L U F R2 L B2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 B R L U R2 U F R' B2 D R' B2 U 

*Check out the 11th scramble, I screwed it up but if I hadn't.... *


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 9, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> OH Average of 12: 29.32
> Average of 5(6-10): 27.07
> 1. 27.92 R U L' F B' D B' D2 F2 B U2 D B' L' U2 L' U L' U F2 B' L' B L B2
> 2. 22.89 R' D2 L B2 D L2 F' L R D' L' D' F R F U R' L2 D U B U2 R' B' L
> ...



My awsome. Reconstruction on the 11 path solve
Scramble : up there ^^
Inspection : hold the cube as it is a after scrambling
Cross: the cross is already done
F2L 1 :U L' U' L
F2L 2 U' R U' R'
F2L 3 U' y R' U' R
F2L 4 U' R U R' U R U' R
OLL U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL U
33 moves


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 9, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> My awsome. Reconstruction on the 11 path solve
> Scramble : up there ^^
> Inspection : hold the cube as it is a after scrambling
> Cross: the cross is already done
> ...


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 9, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> U' R2 U L' R2 B' U' F2 D' F2 U2 B R' F2 R U D R' F2 R2 U D B2 D2 R2



That's the best scramble I've ever seen. Sub-WR 2H.


----------



## kcl (Apr 9, 2014)

wat.. 4.77 on that.. U perm haha

3.34 first try on the PLL skip one..


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 9, 2014)

lol 4.37 first try 3.26 on second.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 9, 2014)

7.51, not even sub my actual PB. I suck :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 9, 2014)

close to OH pb.

Average of 12: 16.46
1. 14.50 R L' F' B' D R U2 D' L' B' R2 L2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 U2 
2. (11.43) F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L U L2 U2 L D2 B' D2 R' 
3. 18.00 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F R2 U' F U B R F D U2 R' F 
4. 15.51 U' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 D' B R2 F' L' F 
5. (21.40) F' R U2 F' B2 R B L U F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 
6. 20.04 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D R D' L2 F2 D B L2 F2 R U' 
7. 16.93 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B D2 R2 F R2 U' L' B F' 
8. 15.69 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F L' F L' R2 D' L B2 D' L 
9. 16.11 U2 D R F2 D2 F' L' F' U F B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F L2 
10. 14.91 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D B' L' R' F2 U F D' L' R U2 
11. 16.79 D2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D F R' F U L U2 L' 
12. 16.08 B R' F2 B L2 U2 R2 D R U D2 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2

pretty stupid as it wasn't with my main and I was turning extra slow as a result. 
11.43 is 'non-lucky' pb


----------



## TDM (Apr 9, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 7.51, not even sub my actual PB. I suck :/


I got 12.66, over 3 seconds worse than my PB :/


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 9, 2014)

14.78, I don't think that's even a pb for cfop.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 9, 2014)

roux

10.00, 10.70, 9.41, (8.07), 12.51, 11.25, 11.95, 11.00, 12.75, 11.26, (13.51), 11.05 = *11.19* avg12

First 5 are a *10.04* avg5



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.19
1. 10.00 L2 F' L U B2 U B D' F L D2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 B 
2. 10.70 L2 U' D2 B D' F2 R F2 R2 F R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' 
3. 9.41 R F D B' R2 L' D2 R B' R F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 
4. (8.07) D2 L2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U' B' L2 U B2 U2 F' U2 B 
5. 12.51 F' D2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 F D F' D2 L2 D L F' D' R' B' 
6. 11.25 F U2 R2 B L2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 R U' B' L' D' L' B' D2 L 
7. 11.95 L2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 R' U F' D2 F L2 U' L 
8. 11.00 U R2 F' D F' B D' F R' L F' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 
9. 12.75 L2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L B R2 B2 F R B' L2 R2 
10. 11.26 F2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 F' R' B L D' R U F2 D' R2 D2 
11. (13.51) L2 B L2 F L2 U F' L D' R' U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 R B2 D2 B2 
12. 11.05 L U2 L B2 F2 R' B2 L U2 R2 U2 F' R' D F2 U2 R' D' B' U R2



Gotta get rid of dem 12s


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 9, 2014)

5.85, 7.13, (7.22), 7.06, (5.81) = *6.68 ao5*

Counting sub 6 helps

Clock



Spoiler



5.85 - (2, 2) / (-4, 1) / (6, 0) / (0, 3) / (2) / (0) / (0) / (-3) / (-3) / (-2) / UdUd
7.13 - (4, -3) / (-4, 6) / (-5, 0) / (6, -4) / (4) / (5) / (3) / (-3) / (-2) / (2) / UUdd
(7.22) - (2, 5) / (5, -2) / (4, -3) / (3, 3) / (0) / (5) / (0) / (3) / (3) / (-4) / UUUd
7.06 - (3, 5) / (-5, -3) / (-3, -4) / (4, 0) / (1) / (5) / (-3) / (-1) / (3) / (1) / Uddd
(5.81) - (-4, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, -4) / (1, 1) / (2) / (0) / (1) / (5) / (-4) / (6) / UUdd


----------



## KongShou (Apr 9, 2014)

broke all 4x4 PBs

Single: 37.79

Best average of 5: 42.82
17-21 - (37.79) 43.98 (47.28) 43.32 41.15

Best average of 12: 46.22
14-25 - 49.94 (52.79) 45.67 (37.79) 43.98 47.28 43.32 41.15 49.14 49.31 44.17 48.24


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 9, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> 5.85, 7.13, (7.22), 7.06, (5.81) = *6.68 ao5*
> 
> Counting sub 6 helps
> 
> ...



Tied WR lel. GJ!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Tied WR lel. GJ!



Thanks! Yeah I know it's annoying


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 9, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> roux
> 
> 10.00, 10.70, 9.41, (8.07), 12.51, 11.25, 11.95, 11.00, 12.75, 11.26, (13.51), 11.05 = *11.19* avg12
> 
> ...



Nice, cool to see rouxers at around my level.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 9, 2014)

4x4: 37.03

These sub 40s keep coming. Another PB...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 9, 2014)

YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! The day finally come!! Sub 10 single on OH!!!!!
9.952= R2 F L D2 L2 B' R2 U' R B D U2 B F R2 B' U R' L U2 L2 F2 R D2 U2.
FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 9, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! The day finally come!! Sub 10 single on OH!!!!!
> 9.952= R2 F L D2 L2 B' R2 U' R B D U2 B F R2 B' U R' L U2 L2 F2 R D2 U2.
> FINALLY!!!!



Nice


----------



## GG (Apr 10, 2014)

I am proud to announce that i have only 9 olls left to learn =) i will be well chuffed when i know all 57


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 10, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! The day finally come!! Sub 10 single on OH!!!!!
> 9.952= R2 F L D2 L2 B' R2 U' R B D U2 B F R2 B' U R' L U2 L2 F2 R D2 U2.
> FINALLY!!!!



Whoa  congrats, man!


----------



## qaz (Apr 10, 2014)

'fullstep' pb

9.38 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L U B D2 F2 D L F' 



Spoiler



y //inspection
L D' R2 F R y R U R' y U' L' U L D //xx-cross
y2 U' R U R' L U L' //third pair
U' R U R' //fourth pair
U2 R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B //OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' Lw U2 //PLL


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 10, 2014)

4x4 34.90 avg12


----------



## qaz (Apr 10, 2014)

19.56 OH single. first LL skip! too bad it was OH, but at least it wasn't feet or something


Spoiler



D2 L2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' R' B' F' L B' U
y2 //inspection
B R' F y' D R D //cross
y' R U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R //first pair
U' R U' R' y U' R' U R //second pair
y2 U2 R U' R' U R U R' //third pair
y U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R //fourth pair
U' //LL


27.18, 29.05, 27.42, (30.50), (26.10) = 27.88
30.99, (19.56), (42.72), 27.58, 26.79, 33.32, 33.24, 27.18, 29.05, 27.42, 30.50, 26.10 = 29.22

first sub-30 for both


----------



## schaek (Apr 10, 2014)

After 4 months, my first sub 20 solve. I had 20.15 before, but just had a 18.72, no skips.
I try to become CN, but the solve was on white since I just couldn't let it go (easy cross). I'm quite proud


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 10, 2014)

Average of 5: 17.25
1. 16.53 F2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L' B' U L' D U2 F D2 B R
2. (19.26) D2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' D' U' L' U2 L B R2 U F' D2
3. 17.86 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 B R D F2 L2 R2 F R' U B
4. (15.40) U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R D U L' U2 B' R' D2 F2 L
5. 17.36 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 U' B' D2 R F' R F2 

First "pure" sub-20 average of 5. Finally.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 10, 2014)

Really stupid scrambles
*PB ao5 - 4.36*
1. (3.50) U' L R' L R B' R' U l r' b' 
2. 3.86 U' L U' B' R L U' L r u 
3. 4.01 U R' L' R' U B R' U' r u' 
4. (7.07) U' B' R' U R' U B' L' l' b u' 
5. 5.21 B U R U' L' B L U' l' r' b'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 10, 2014)

15.53 OH avg100. It's been months since I last got close to this time, yay for practicing.


----------



## timeless (Apr 10, 2014)

timeless said:


> [/spoiler]
> 1 yr later
> *Average of 5: 17.24*
> Average of 12: 18.52
> ...



Average of 5: 16.86
1. 16.33 D' F B2 L2 U2 B' F2 U' B L2 B' R' F U2 L U L2 B' R B R2 B2 U' R' L 
2. (16.33) F2 B2 R D' F L' D2 B2 U R' F2 B2 R' U' B U' F' R L' U' B' U' F2 U2 F' 
3. (19.17) R2 B' D' L2 R D' L F2 R B2 R D' L U R2 D2 U' R' L2 U2 D2 F' D' L2 B 
4. 17.92 U2 F L2 D' F' U2 B2 D' B2 R F' R2 D' B2 R' D2 R' B' F2 U2 D2 L2 F' L' D 
5. 16.34 R B D B2 U' R' F2 L R D F D L' U F U D' L2 B' U2 D R' D U2 B


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 10, 2014)

switched to odder's skewb fingertricks.

Average of 12: 5.03
1. 3.38 L' U' L' R' B' L' U' B' R' L R L' U' L' U' 
2. (2.57) L' R' L B' U L R U L R L' B L U' B' 
3. 6.37 B U' R' U' R U' B U' B R B' R' B L' U' 
4. 4.87 R' U' L' U' R' B' U' L' B U B U' L R' U 
5. 6.11 B U' L U' L' U' R' L U R' U R B' U R' 
6. (6.99) B L' B' U' L B U' R' U L' B L U' R U 
7. 3.03 U R' U B R L R B' R B' R' B L U L' 
8. 6.34 B U B' L U R' L B L' U B L B' L' U' 
9. 6.45 U B R U' B L R' L' R' B L B L B' R' 
10. 2.88 L B L' B U' R B' L' R L U' L' B U R 
11. 5.79 R U' B' L' B L U B' L' U' L R L B' R 
12. 5.06 U L' R B L' R U' B L B' L B U' B L'


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> switched to odder's skewb fingertricks.
> 
> Average of 12: 5.03
> 1. 3.38 L' U' L' R' B' L' U' B' R' L R L' U' L' U'
> ...



Link?


----------



## kcl (Apr 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Link?



http://youtu.be/IBOEVdN3pzc


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 10, 2014)

7x7 pbs

3:40.93 single
4:06.54 mo3
4:10.21 avg5
4:16.40 avg12
4:17.89 mo23 lol


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-10
avg of 12: 9.98

Time List:
1. (14.70) U' B' R L' U' L U R' 
2. (7.02) B R' B' L' R L' B' R' U' 
3. 10.27 L' R' B L R U R' U 
4. 10.11 L U B' L U' L' U' B' R 
5. 9.49 L R L' R B' L B R B' U' 
6. 10.21 U R' L R U' R' L B 
7. 8.95 R' U B' R' U B' R' U 
8. 13.16 B' U R' B U L' U' L B 
9. 10.77 U' L' U' L' B R U' L R' 
10. 8.37 U L R' B' U R' L B 
11. 9.00 B R' B L' B' U B U' 
12. 9.48 U' L R' U R U B R'


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 11, 2014)

My first sub 20 ao50: 19.92


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 11, 2014)

28.69 U2 R2 L2 r2 u' R2 f D2 R r f2 F R2 r f2 F2 u2 F2 D2 r2 B U f2 r2 B' L2 R2 r' U2 B' F2 L B' r' R2 L' f' R2 F2 U'


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 11, 2014)

first sub 11 avg of 50: 10.94; couldn't get it for 100


----------



## kcl (Apr 11, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> first sub 11 avg of 50: 10.94; couldn't get it for 100



Yay! Gogo ao100 . You'll get it soon.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 11, 2014)

15.53 average of 25 3x3. Why? Because why not? And also because I don't feel like doing 50 or 100 solves right now. 
Sorry no insane scramble today.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 11, 2014)

finally
Average of 5: 29.73
1. (27.42) B' Rw' F B' R' D U' R' F Uw2 R' Rw Uw R' B2 F2 Rw' Fw' F2 Uw2 R' D' Uw2 R2 F2 Fw2 L U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L R' Uw' U B D' L B2 U' 
2. 32.09 D' U2 R2 U D2 Fw2 Uw U' L Fw2 D Fw' Rw2 U' R2 Uw' L2 Rw' Uw' L' F R' U' B Fw2 R' Uw D Rw Fw F2 R2 L2 Uw L' Uw2 F Rw U2 L2 
3. (42.02) L Uw' D F' Fw' U Rw2 Uw' D' B2 L R' Uw U2 B Fw' R L' B' U Fw Rw2 Uw U' B2 L' F' R2 B' F R' B' U2 R Rw2 L' B2 Rw' Uw' B' 
4. 28.54 Fw2 D2 F D B2 L Fw R' Rw D2 B' Uw2 F' Fw2 U' B R Fw L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw U B' U' Fw' D2 Rw F U' L2 Fw2 Uw D2 Fw' B2 U F2 U2 L2 
5. 28.55 U B2 R' Uw D L' B' F2 Fw R2 L B2 L2 B2 Uw2 L2 Uw' B D Uw' L' R' B Fw2 D2 Rw2 L' Fw Uw F2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw' D2 Rw2 Uw' R' B2 U2 
took way too long


----------



## Iggy (Apr 11, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> finally
> Average of 5: 29.73
> 1. (27.42) B' Rw' F B' R' D U' R' F Uw2 R' Rw Uw R' B2 F2 Rw' Fw' F2 Uw2 R' D' Uw2 R2 F2 Fw2 L U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L R' Uw' U B D' L B2 U'
> 2. 32.09 D' U2 R2 U D2 Fw2 Uw U' L Fw2 D Fw' Rw2 U' R2 Uw' L2 Rw' Uw' L' F R' U' B Fw2 R' Uw D Rw Fw F2 R2 L2 Uw L' Uw2 F Rw U2 L2
> ...



Wow nice. What's your global average now?


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice. What's your global average now?



around 36 I think, somehow I can't improve anymore


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 11, 2014)

59.39 2-4 relay pb


----------



## porkynator (Apr 11, 2014)

Petrus

number of times: 200/200
best time: 8.23
worst time: 21.89
best avg5: 11.31 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 12.53 (σ = 1.50)
best avg100: 13.94 (σ = 1.59)
session avg: 14.59 (σ = 1.69)
session mean: 14.63

The luckiest scramble I have ever seen, planned 2x2x3+EO during inspection:

8.23 F2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' F R F D L' D L D2 L' B' 

x2
F R U L
y L' U L y'
U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R



mDiPalma said:


> After 1 Petrus-only Week:
> 
> number of times: 1126/1126
> best time: 8.55
> ...



Wanna race for sub-something? What do you average with ZZ now by the way?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 11, 2014)

2x2x2
3.33 average of 5, 3.73 average of 12, 4.46 average of 100



Spoiler: Ao5/12 scrambles



Average of 12: 3.73
1. 3.69 F2 R F U2 R2 U' F U2 R 
2. 3.40 F' U' F' R F2 U' R2 U R U' 
3. 4.30 R' U F R U2 F' R U2 R 
4. 3.22 R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 F U' 
5. 2.75 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U R F R2 U' 
6. 4.02 R U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 
7. (2.47) U F2 U' F R F' U2 F' U' 
8. (5.72) R2 F2 U F' U F' R' F2 R2 U' 
9. 3.25 F' R' F' R U' F U F R' 
10. 4.47 R2 F2 R' U' F' R U' R' U' 
11. 4.85 F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U2 F' U2 
12. 3.34 R2 U2 F2 R F' U R' F R' 

3-7 make the ao5


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 11, 2014)

4x4-6x6 PBs!



Spoiler: 4x4



42.954 PB Average of 12 (lost times, I had quite a bit of oll parity)





Spoiler: 5x5



1:40.083 PB Mean of 3
*1:41.937 PB Average of 5*
1:44.933 PB Average of 12



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-11
PB Average of 12: 1:44.933

Time List:
1. 1:42.658 Rw2 Fw F Dw2 Rw' Dw U' F D2 L Rw' Bw F' Rw' F2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 Fw2 F' L2 U2 L' D' Uw2 Rw Bw Uw' L Rw' Fw2 R F2 L' Dw' F2 Bw Fw2 U' L Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw' Fw D2 Uw U B2 U Lw' R2 D Bw2 Fw L R Dw U2 Rw 
2. 1:40.346[22 second 3x3 ] Fw Lw2 F' Rw' Bw' U2 B2 Fw' Bw Dw2 Lw2 B2 U F' L2 R' Uw U' R' F R' F2 Rw' Fw2 U2 D' Bw D2 U' Uw Rw2 D' Fw' Bw L Dw2 Bw2 F' U2 Rw' Uw U' B D2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 R' Fw2 Rw' U' Uw' R' U2 B2 Bw2 F2 L D2 Dw2 
3. 1:47.529 B' Rw2 F2 Bw Uw U2 Fw L B2 R2 L Fw R' L' D R' D2 Bw Lw U2 L Uw2 R' Dw L' R' Bw' L Bw' Dw' Lw' Uw' U B' Lw' Fw' L' U2 Lw' Dw Fw' U' Uw L Rw2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 U2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Rw' 
4. 1:51.887 B2 F Uw' Bw2 B Fw2 F2 Dw Fw' Rw' R2 Fw' L' Uw2 Dw' Lw2 D' L2 U' Dw' L2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw Dw B' Dw2 Rw Bw' F2 U' L' Rw F2 Bw U' Lw' F2 Dw Uw R' U' Dw' D2 L U Dw' Bw2 Rw' Lw Dw2 D Uw L Fw2 R Rw' Dw' L2 
5. 1:52.202 L Dw' D2 L2 B U2 F' U' L B2 Rw2 R' Bw L' Dw2 R' U Lw' D' B' Uw2 Rw' B2 Dw' D' U' Uw L2 Rw' B Lw' R' D L' D L D2 L2 Dw' B' U' F2 Uw Lw2 L Fw Lw' D Dw Fw2 U2 F' Bw Uw2 U' B' Bw2 Uw' Fw' Uw 
*6. 1:42.420[yau] Dw D Bw' D' Rw Dw' U B Uw2 Dw B2 F' U' R' F2 Bw D Dw' Fw D2 U2 B Rw R' B2 R2 Lw2 Uw L2 F2 Rw2 F' R Lw' Fw' D Uw2 R' L2 Uw' B' F' Rw' Lw B' Dw Bw U' L' Uw2 Rw L Fw Bw' F Uw2 F2 Rw' Lw L' 
7. 1:44.468 U' L D2 Dw Bw' B2 Lw Uw Bw Lw2 F' D' B D' Rw B2 Rw B' Fw2 R Lw' F' D' R Dw D' Lw U F R' Lw' Rw F' B L2 B' Uw2 D Bw' D' Lw U' R' U Lw2 F' D U' Rw D' F' L B' Bw L' Rw2 F' Dw U' D' 
8. (1:35.662) B' Rw L' Fw Dw2 Bw' R2 B' R2 Lw Fw2 Lw F2 Bw' Uw' R' Rw' Dw' U Rw U' D2 Lw Fw' Rw R Lw2 L2 U Lw2 Bw' U R2 Lw2 F Fw U2 D' Dw Bw' Rw' Lw2 U L' Uw2 F Lw B2 U' B D Rw2 L Uw2 Lw F2 B' Bw2 Fw' Rw' 
9. 1:45.664 Uw' Dw' R2 Fw D2 Rw D Dw Fw' B2 R2 Bw F' Rw2 Uw' Fw B D' Rw F' Fw' Uw' R' B' D' F' D' R Uw2 Lw Rw' B' Rw' D Uw2 Lw R2 L2 Rw2 B Lw2 B F2 L2 R Rw' U' F2 Fw' Rw L2 F U Bw L' Uw' Lw D2 B F 
10. 1:38.922[Dw' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 R2 L2 Dw' B' Dw' F Lw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw R F2 Rw' Lw Uw F2 D U F Lw2 R D2 Bw' B2 Rw' F' U2 Lw' Dw U2 Bw' L2 Dw' R' D2 R' B' R U F2 Uw' B L' Bw' L2 F Uw Lw' U2 F U2 R2 Fw B2 Rw] Lw2 F Lw2 Dw Uw' Rw' Lw' Bw2 Rw' R F' Fw2 D F' Rw2 R2 D2 Bw' Dw' U D2 B' Rw' B2 U' Uw Dw2 Lw2 F Uw' R Fw2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 B' Rw F U Lw2 Dw B2 L' Uw' Lw2 D' Lw' Dw' Uw B2 D' Dw2 Bw' R' Fw Lw' Dw' B2 Bw' Uw *
11. (1:57.289) Uw U Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 B F Dw' Bw U2 Bw2 R Dw' L Uw' Rw Fw' U' Bw' Rw R U Dw F' L Uw Lw2 U2 R Uw' F Fw' D R Uw D Bw2 D2 Bw' Rw F2 R Uw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 U' D2 R F' Rw' Fw' Rw R' Lw2 D' F2 Fw2 
12. 1:43.229 R' D Uw2 R' Rw2 Lw' B' Lw' Uw' F' Bw2 D' B' Uw' F2 R' U' B2 Bw' F' Uw U2 Fw2 D Rw2 L2 Uw' Rw Bw D L2 Bw2 Rw' R2 Dw U2 Rw B' F2 D B2 Dw Uw Rw' B2 L2 D2 R Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' R' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 U D Bw D2



Also PB yau single, 1:42.42 in the ao12/ao5 (I was bored...)





Spoiler: 6x6



3:19.766 PB Single (no parity)
*3:35.326 PB Mean of 3*
3:46.406 PB Average of 5 (will roll in a bit, just need a few min break)



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-11
avg of 5: 3:46.406

Time List:
1. (4:54.422) Uw' U2 D 3Uw' F2 R' D Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw B2 Lw' Uw U2 Lw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 Lw2 L U Lw' R 3Rw' 3Fw Bw U Bw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Rw Lw2 U2 3Fw' Rw2 Bw Dw' D Rw' F U Bw2 D' R' U' R B' Lw' Uw' Fw' Bw 3Rw' Rw 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Rw' L Uw' Lw 3Rw2 R B' Bw' Dw' 3Uw 3Rw' B2 Rw2 3Rw D F' Bw U Dw Rw2 B' Lw' 
2. 3:53.004[dp] D2 Rw Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 D' Bw B Lw Uw 3Fw U2 B L' Fw Dw' 3Uw Rw' 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw Dw' 3Fw' Fw 3Rw2 D 3Fw 3Uw' D Dw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw2 D2 Dw' R2 Bw' Rw' 3Fw' R2 Rw' Dw B R Dw 3Fw R' L2 Uw Lw2 Fw2 3Rw2 D F 3Rw2 Lw F Fw Lw2 3Fw Lw F Bw2 Uw Rw2 L B 3Fw' Uw' Dw2 3Fw' Fw Lw Rw Bw' 3Rw2 U2 
*3. (3:19.766) 3Fw' Bw' Rw 3Rw' 3Fw 3Rw Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 L' Uw' R' B2 L D2 Bw2 L D' Uw' L B F' Fw2 Bw2 R' L Dw' Lw2 Uw' U 3Rw Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 L' 3Uw2 Lw' R' F2 R L' Bw2 F2 R Lw 3Rw2 F' Bw2 U' Dw' B2 3Rw2 Lw' Uw2 L' F2 Bw2 R2 U' B Rw2 Dw Fw2 Rw' L2 Fw' F Rw2 3Fw2 U' L' U2 3Uw Uw' Lw' D' Bw' Fw' D' 
4. 3:52.611 D' R' D' Uw2 B R2 3Rw Dw2 D R' L' U' Dw2 Lw D U R' L Uw' Dw F' R' B' Fw Lw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw' Uw 3Rw 3Uw' F Dw' 3Rw' Rw Uw2 F 3Fw2 Rw U' R2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw Bw F2 D 3Fw2 F Rw2 Dw' 3Rw 3Fw2 L2 3Rw 3Uw U2 F' 3Rw' Fw2 F2 3Rw2 Bw B2 F' U' Fw' Rw2 3Uw Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' Rw D' R 3Fw R2 3Uw B Rw2 
5. 3:33.602 Dw Bw U F' Bw 3Rw Fw' 3Uw Uw2 B Bw2 D' U Lw2 U 3Rw2 U' D F B' Uw' U2 Lw Uw' R2 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw2 Fw' D 3Rw2 L' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw D 3Fw2 Uw2 R Bw' Fw F U' Rw2 Bw2 L2 3Uw' R' L Fw2 U' D2 Dw 3Fw' Fw2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 3Fw Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw2 Rw2 Dw Uw L R2 3Uw2 Dw2 L' D' 3Uw' Bw R' Bw*


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 11, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.38
1. 9.43 F2 D L2 D' R' F' D R' U R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 
2. 6.46 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' B U' L2 U' R' D F2 U2 R2 
3. (11.31) R' B' U2 R' U F R2 L' D' B2 R U2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 R F2 U2 
4. (6.36) R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B U F D2 B' D' L F2 U L' D2 
5. 9.24 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F' R2 D' U2 R U' F D L' 

failed to roll I would have rolled the 9.43 saw the timer and then overturned a u perm would have been a mid 7 solve ;(


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 11, 2014)

New Pyraminx Ao5 PB: 4.67


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-11
avg of 5: 4.67

Time List:
1. 4.34 U B' U R B' L U' L B l' u' 
2. 4.81 U R' U L U R U L' U r' b' u' 
3. (7.58) L B' U' R L' R' L' R' l' r 
4. (3.97) L U L' U' L R L' B r' u 
5. 4.86 R L' R' B U' R' L B' l r b u'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 11, 2014)

Session average: 10.24
1. 8.74 U R2 B' U' R U L F2 R U2 D2 F' R2 D2 B R2 F L2 U2 F2 
2. (8.02) F D2 U2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B U2 B2 L' U2 B R D B' D L F2 U' 
3. 9.60 L2 B' L2 F' U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L D2 F' D' U' F D' F' U' R 
4. (8.37) D U2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R U B L' F' D2 U B R' D2 
5. 9.21 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D F' R2 D' R2 B' L' D2 R' F2 D 
6. 11.85 F U F' U' D B2 R U F U2 D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L F2 L U2 
7. 11.08 B' D' L2 F2 L B' R U D' F2 R' F2 L B2 R' L F2 B2 L U2 
8. 10.28 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' B D' R' U' F D2 F D' R U 
9. 9.74 R U2 L D2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' D2 B2 D U F2 L' B2 R' 
10. 9.70 F B2 D B2 U F D2 R F' D B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' 
11. 8.60 F2 L' B U' B' R L2 U F R F2 B L2 F' B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 
12. 9.11 R' B D L B' D R2 D R2 B' R2 F' D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D2 
13. 10.01 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U F D2 U' F' L' F' D' U' L2 R2 
14. 9.27 B2 D F R2 U D L2 F2 L' B R2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 L' U2 L2 
15. (12.71) B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 U B' D' B F' L F' D2 
16. 8.57 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L B2 F R B2 L R D' B2 F2 
17. 11.46 R' L F D' R' L F' D' R' D L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 
18. 11.37 R2 F2 U2 R U' B L D' R L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D 
19. 9.07 R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' U' R' D' R' B L U L2 D L' 
20. 9.65 U2 F2 D U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B' U F' L' B D2 B L2 R U B' 
21. 9.54 R' D R2 L' U R L' U2 F' L B2 R D2 R F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' 
22. 11.28 R' D' B' R F' R' L2 B L' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D' 
23. 10.33 F L2 B R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' R' D B U' F R D2 U' L' D2 
24. 9.13 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 F L2 F' R B D B2 L' D2 L2 F' U2 
25. 11.51 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 U B D' F' R' B2 D' B2 R' D' U2 
26. (17.50) D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F D' B2 U' B' R' D L' R 
27. 10.14 L2 D U R2 F2 D F2 D' U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 L D B2 L R B R' 
28. 9.30 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' R' D R2 U' F' L' F2 L2 U2 F2 
29. 8.75 L U' D F' B' L' D' R L' U R2 D F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 
30. 10.70 L D' R2 B R D' F R U' L F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 D2 L2 
31. 11.30 B L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 F D R B' D' F2 R' F' L F D' R2 
32. 11.70 D2 L' R' F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R B F2 L U' L U2 L 
33. 8.43 U' B R' F L D2 B2 R L' B R2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 
34. 10.35 D2 B R2 U F2 R D R B' R U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 R 
35. 9.66 U F' D2 F' L' B2 U' B' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R' 
36. 12.18 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' F U F2 D R B L F' D 
37. 10.86 F L' U D L' F R' U R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B' 
38. 9.30 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B D2 F' D B L2 D2 R U L' B2 F' 
39. 11.73 L2 B' U F U D2 F' B L D2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 D' 
40. (DNF(10.33)) B' D2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B U2 B R U2 R B' U' L D L2 D' 
41. 8.57 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L D L2 R2 D2 B U' R D' 
42. 10.19 F2 D2 U2 R B2 U2 L R B2 L' R' B D R' B2 L2 F' D' U2 R U' 
43. (13.47) L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B' U B R2 B L2 U L' R F' 
44. 8.60 L B' R2 U B' R' L2 D' B U' R2 B2 L D2 L' B2 R D2 L U2 L2 
45. 10.42 R' B' R F' D' F2 U D L F' B' U2 B' L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 
46. 11.06 F2 U2 B U2 B U2 F' R2 F D2 R' D2 U F' D' L' R2 D' U2 F 
47. 8.84 D' F2 D2 B' R2 D B U2 L' B R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D R2 D F2 B2 D' 
48. 10.63 R2 D2 B L2 U2 B D2 B D2 B2 R U' B' D' B U' F2 L2 U' 
49. 10.23 B L U D F' D' R' U' B U2 F2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 B2 L D2 L' 
50. 10.11 B2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R F' L R2 U' B D F L2 
51. 11.49 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U L' B2 U L' R2 F' L2 D2 B' D' 
52. 10.81 L2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U B' R B2 L B2 F2 D' U2 R B' 
53. 11.18 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B L' D' L F L D U R' B' 
54. 11.54 B' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 U R F L D' L F' R B' 
55. 10.94 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 L F2 D2 U B2 F' U L' U F' 
56. 12.51 F D2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R' D L' B' R B F' R2 U F 
57. 9.74 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 U2 F' R D B' F U' B2 U2 B U2 F' 
58. 10.62 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 R2 U B' L2 B2 R2 F' L D' F2 U' 
59. 10.39 L' R' B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L B2 U' R' U B2 R' F R' U B' U2 
60. 8.78 B2 L' B' U' B' D' R2 D2 F L' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 D2 L D2 
61. 8.88 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' L' U R B U R D F U2 R' F2 
62. 9.82 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 R' F' L R' B2 D' R B U2 R 
63. 12.20 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' R' U' F2 R F R U B L' 
64. 9.95 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' B F R B2 F' L2 D' F' 
65. (14.31) R2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 U2 R' B' R' B2 R2 U' L' 
66. 11.20 L2 R2 U R2 D L2 D U' R2 U' L' U2 F R' B' L' D R' D L' U 
67. 9.43 F2 D L2 D' R' F' D R' U R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 
68. (6.46) L2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' B U' L2 U' R' D F2 U2 R2 
69. 11.31 R' B' U2 R' U F R2 L' D' B2 R U2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 R F2 U2 
70. (6.36) R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B U F D2 B' D' L F2 U L' D2 
71. 9.24 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F' R2 D' U2 R U' F D L' 
72. 10.86 D L2 F2 D B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' R' D2 B' F D R D2 L D' 
73. 9.25 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 R' D' F' L U' R B L2 D' F' L 
74. 10.63 R2 F2 D U R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 B' R2 U2 L F D2 F R B D' R2 
75. 10.65 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B' R2 U' B F R F' L' B' L R2 
76. 10.30 F' D B' D' R' L2 D F U2 L' D B2 U B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 
77. 10.92 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 D' R2 B' R D' L' F2 D R' D' R U 
78. 12.12 R2 F2 R B2 R' F R F2 D' L' U2 L F2 R B2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 
79. 9.46 L F2 R' D2 L U2 F2 R U2 R B2 F D2 L2 F' D R' D2 R' U2 F2 
80. 8.97 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' B F U R2 F' D U L2 U 
81. 9.99 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F L2 R2 F L' U R' U' B' R' 
82. 11.29 F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 B' D' U2 L2 F U F D L' 
83. 11.45 D2 B D2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D F' D2 B2 L' U2 R' B' L2 F' U' 
84. 11.36 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L F' D L' R2 F2 U2 B' R' U2 
85. 9.34 F2 D' R U2 D L2 B' R' U D B' U2 R2 B U2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 
86. 10.22 U' R' B' L2 F' D B L D R' U2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B2 
87. 11.01 U' D2 F R U' L F2 D' F' L' F' R2 D2 B R2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' 
88. 11.26 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L2 D' R F' L2 B D2 B U F 
89. 12.18 U' F D' L F D2 B2 L D F2 U2 F2 R U2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 L' 
90. 10.52 L D2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 D R F D U B2 D2 B F' 
91. 8.88 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 D U' L2 F L2 R' U R' U2 L B2 L U' 
92. 9.74 B L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 U R B' R' D' R U' B' L B' 
93. 10.05 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 F D F U' L' F2 U 
94. 10.82 U B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B' R' U2 B L R' B' U' F' D 
95. 10.97 B R' U F2 D' F R' L' F U2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
96. 8.50 F2 R2 B D2 B F D2 R2 D2 F R2 U R' F D2 L' F2 U' L R2 U2 
97. 10.20 B2 L2 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 D R2 B' U2 L2 F R D U' B L D2 
98. 9.58 F R U' F' L' B2 R' D B D F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L2 
99. 8.46 R' U B' R2 L' B2 R2 U F U2 L B2 L F2 R F2 B2 L U2 L 
100. (7.78) L' F2 L B2 L2 B2 L2 R' U2 R2 F' R2 U' B F' D' L F2 U2 L' R' 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 6.36
worst time: 17.50

current avg5: 8.85 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 8.38 (σ = 1.66)

current avg12: 9.77 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 9.44 (σ = 0.82)

current avg100: 10.24 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 10.24 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 10.24 (σ = 1.06)
session mean: 10.26
PB avg 100 
LOL forgot to post


----------



## Lid (Apr 11, 2014)

New a5 & a12 PB for 3x3 today 

_(13.98), 15.65, 15.63, 19.43, 16.83_, 16.72, 19.15, 17.04, 18.01, 16.66, (23.15), 16.15 => 17.13

First 5 = _16.04_


----------



## kcl (Apr 11, 2014)

Skewb PB ao100 and probably ao12 also 

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-04-11
Average: 4.924 (σ = 0.85)
Best time: 2.267
Worst time: 13.485
Individual times: 5.918, 4.985, 4.734, 4.634, 4.252, 3.950, 4.301, 3.835, 3.984, 4.634, (2.984), 5.134, 4.237, 4.834, 4.434, (12.334), (3.184), 5.534, 4.335, 4.284, 4.935, 5.684, 3.984, 4.768, 4.034, (7.785), 4.351, 4.084, 4.285, 5.934, 5.218, 5.935, 5.968, 4.834, 4.384, 4.284, 3.934, 4.584, 5.684, 5.136, 4.734, 6.917, 4.284, 4.548, 4.584, 6.869, 4.634, 4.934, 6.334, 3.701, 3.601, 4.234, 4.585, 4.234, 4.501, (2.502), 4.935, 6.884, 4.685, 5.519, 4.334, 5.351, 5.885, 4.587, 5.684, 4.237, 5.435, 4.234, 4.185, 5.185, 4.884, 4.284, 5.284, 5.234, 5.035, 3.784, 4.384, 4.186, 4.783, 3.784, 6.284+, (2.267), 4.652, 6.851, 5.968, (8.951), 6.985, (7.435), 7.218, 5.667, 5.085, 4.534, (13.485), 6.368, 4.335, 4.085, 4.284, 6.269, 5.035, (2.502)


It's hard to remember the last time I didn't ruin an ao100 because of a pop. I'm so happy I finally got a sub 5.


Edit: yeah 4.25 ao12 and 4.71 ao50


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 11, 2014)

GJ Kennan!

Average of 12: 5.76
1. 2.98 R U' B' L' U B U' B U B U L' U B U' 
2. 7.12 B R B' L' R U' B' R' L' U' R' U' B L' R 
3. (2.71) L B' U' B' R' B L' R U' L' R U' L' B U' 
4. 6.51 B' U R L' B R' U' L B' U R' U' R' L' U' 
5. 4.68 R' U' L R B' L' R B U B' U R B R L 
6. 6.33 B U' R U' L R' L R L' R' L' U' R L' U' 
7. 7.62 L U B' U' B U' B R B' U' L' U' R' L U 
8. 3.10 L R' U' L' R' L R' B' R U' R' U' L' B' U 
9. 6.69 L B R' U B U' B R' L B L' R' B' R' U 
10. 6.14 R B L' R' U R B' R' L R L U R L U' 
11. (9.43) L U' B' R U R B U' L' U B U B' L' U 
12. 6.47 L' B' L' B' U R B R' U' B L' R' B U B 

lolol no 5's


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Skewb PB ao100 and probably ao12 also
> 
> Generated by DCTimer on 2014-04-11
> Average: 4.924 (σ = 0.85)
> ...



Somebody make sure I got this right: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR#Other_Official_events


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Somebody make sure I got this right: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR#Other_Official_events



Is Kennan Polish?


----------



## kcl (Apr 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> GJ Kennan!
> 
> Average of 12: 5.76
> 1. 2.98 R U' B' L' U B U' B U B U L' U B U'
> ...


Thanks! But seriously wat how do you even do an ao12 like that..


ryanj92 said:


> Is Kennan Polish?



Nailed it xD

edit: wat
0.34 U' F U2 F' U2 R' F' R U'


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 12, 2014)

Broke all my PBs.

3x3
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 8.23
worst time: 16.74

best avg5: 11.14 (σ = 0.44)
best avg12: 11.73 (σ = 0.79)
best avg50: 12.37 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 12.90 (σ = 1.09)
best avg1000: 13.37 (σ = 0.89)

session avg: 13.37 (σ = 0.89)
session mean: 13.34


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 12, 2014)

moar 7x7

best time: 3:53.76

best mo3: 3:55.80 
3:55.57, 3:58.06, 3:53.76

best avg5: 3:57.93 
(4:02.79), 3:55.57, 3:58.06, (3:53.76), 4:00.15

best avg12: 4:10.54
3:55.91, 4:19.39, 4:06.42, 4:42.56, 4:33.77, 4:02.79, 3:55.57, 3:58.06, (3:53.76), 4:00.15, (4:44.86), 4:10.74


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 12, 2014)

19.95 ao50, 2nd day in a row getting a sub 20 ao50...getting closer...


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 12, 2014)

Had to update my signature due to the race to 25 thread. I really enjoy this Rubik's Cube thing.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2014)

12.74 OH OcR average by Feliks


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 12, 2014)

2x2 ao5
Just got my Dayan

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1.82
worst time: 8.18

current mo3: 3.16 (σ = 1.83)
best mo3: 3.16 (σ = 1.83)

current avg5: 3.40 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 3.40 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 3.40 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 4.04

times (reset, import):
2.56, 8.18, 2.41, 1.82, 5.24

Popped on the 2nd solve


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 12, 2014)

Average of 12: 46.21
1. 49.76 D U F2 r f' L' f2 r' D2 L' r2 U u r U f2 B U2 r' u2 U' f R2 B' F2 D2 F2 u' D F' L2 B2 r B U' B L2 f' F L 
2. 46.68 F L U' u' L R2 U u D' F' U f u' B2 u' B u R F' D u2 U' L R' B2 f2 U' B f2 u R2 r' f2 U f2 D' u F B2 u2 
3. 47.86 L' B2 D U u2 F' f' L D B D' u' L2 f F L' R' U f' L' B L2 U' u R D R' U D' r f2 u' R2 f r' B r L D2 R' 
4. 41.89 U' f' B2 u D' B' L' r' f U2 u2 B D L D f2 L r2 D2 L' r2 F B D' r2 F' L2 r' f2 B F u r f2 R U2 F' L2 B2 D' 
5. 44.03 B2 F2 D' U u' L f u2 L f r' U2 R F' D f' D2 u' F2 f u2 D' f2 r' f2 F U' D F' R F' B' U' B' R2 U2 L R' u2 D 
6. 51.50 R D F' u' f F2 D' F' r' D U r' R L f R' D' F' u U2 D f U2 R2 F B' u' F2 B' U' f' U2 u L2 f' R2 f D' B' D2 
7. (52.46) B2 R' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 f2 u' F f' D' u2 U F' u f L' r U2 r2 R' F2 f' U2 D' L' U2 u f2 F D2 f2 L U B2 U' r f' 
8. 45.95 B U2 L2 D' f2 R f F R' f2 F' r' L' F2 u' r2 L2 B u L2 u2 L D F L' R2 B2 D B L' F' L f2 r' B R U2 D f' B2 
9. 45.23 B R' B2 R U R' D' L' u' L' f D' F' f2 u2 D F' B R' B' D' r2 R U' R2 U2 R2 F U2 f U2 L2 U2 u' D2 B' U' u F' D2 
10. 48.00 u2 F u2 B' r D2 F' r2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 u' D F2 B2 D R U2 r U' r2 D2 R' U' f r2 F' B' U2 r U' r' U2 B U' D2 L2 U2 
11. (41.10) U2 L2 F f u2 U R2 f r B2 L' F r' L D2 u' R2 D2 L2 u U2 B' f2 D L' D2 F' r D' U2 L F2 R2 f2 r' B2 D2 L2 B' U' 
12. 41.19 L2 f B u' U' B' f u2 D' r2 R f B2 L U2 L' D2 L U' R' u F D U' F L' U D' f2 U2 D2 r U2 r' L2 B' f' u' r' D' 
pb avg 12 and 47.68 avg50 on a friend's weisu


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 12, 2014)

5x5 records - 1:49.81 single and 2:14.34 ao12


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sub-17!
18.24
16.73
14.95
17.68
16.31
Average: 16.91

EDIT: Lol, another one.
16.02
16.70
13.93
17.40
16.77
Avg: 16.50


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 12, 2014)

sub 11 average of 100: 10.97


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 12, 2014)

5x5 Ao5 PB Finally a solid sub-3.
Average of 5: 2:48.93
1. (2:15.71) u b U' R' u B f b L2 F2 u f2 D2 u l f2 B D u R' l' F2 D' d2 b' u U2 D b F d B F2 l' D2 R u' r b' L r' d2 b l F L2 U2 d' B2 r' b2 r2 L2 B' l2 b u L2 F b' 
2. 2:47.91 u U f L D B' F' R2 U' R' b2 D2 d R2 r' u b r' b2 f' l R2 b l2 b' B f2 R' f' L' D2 B2 l R2 D2 L l r' R2 U2 R' b' r2 u D d l' B2 L' F R b R2 U2 l D u' b' B2 F2 
3. 2:49.80 L2 D' R2 U' F' R' B F L F2 D d U2 l' R2 b2 D' B' D2 r' L F2 U2 d' u' B2 U f B2 R2 u l2 b u d' r' D' l L f2 D' b' F' f2 B2 D2 u l2 b' f2 U2 f' l2 L' d2 L' r2 u2 r B 
4. 2:49.09 r2 L u' L f D2 f' l' R' r2 D' l d' b' r' D' b2 f R2 L2 l r' b r2 D2 d2 l B2 l B' b D' b' B l' b r U' D' b' L2 l B' U r' b d r B2 L D U2 b' L2 u' f F2 R' f2 l 
5. (2:59.55) B' f2 U l2 U' u' l U d2 L' l F U2 r' F2 l' L2 d' u' f' B' U r2 B' L' R2 D' r b2 r f2 r2 u R D' u F B2 r2 U r B' r' B2 F r2 l' f2 d' r2 R' D2 L F D2 L2 D2 u' l' U'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2014)

8.34 U2 L' R2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 R' B2 D R2 D2 R' B R D F L2 R 

Fullstep. Nice.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 12, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 8.34 U2 L' R2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 R' B2 D R2 D2 R' B R D F L2 R
> 
> Fullstep. Nice.



well, nice indeed


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 12.74 OH OcR average by Feliks



Congrats Iggy!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 12, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> sub 11 average of 100: 10.97



Nice! Go Roux. I got an 11.8x single yesterday on the most lol scramble.

Edit:
11.825 D2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R D R' D2 L D
x R' U' R' U2 F'

Can't figure out second block but had the pure H cmll and all edges oriented with an easy permutation.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Congrats Iggy!



Thanks! It was kinda unexpected!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2014)

(11.72), 11.74, 11.77, 13.43, 16.87, 14.79, (17.64), 11.96, 12.59, 13.49, 13.87, 14.01 = 13.45


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 12, 2014)

42.547 4x4 PB Average of 12 while talking with the biggest 4x4 nub (jacob)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-12
PB Average of 12: 42.547

Time List:
1. 41.466[op] U2 Uw' Fw L2 R B L2 D2 L2 F' Fw' U' Rw B R' D' F2 U' D' B' Uw B L2 Rw' R F Uw2 L R2 Fw D2 B F L' D Uw L R' D2 U 
2. 44.219[op] Rw2 F2 Rw U R2 U R2 Fw U Fw R Uw2 F' Uw2 U2 F' Fw2 D2 R2 L2 Uw2 B' Rw' R2 F2 U Uw' Fw' U2 D2 B2 U2 Rw2 F' B' R2 Uw2 B' U2 F' 
3. 41.349[op] B2 Fw F Uw F2 L2 R Rw' D2 Uw' Fw' U' D Rw' B' D' U' L Rw2 Fw' L' D2 Uw2 B U L U R' L Uw2 Fw D R2 Fw' L' Fw R F2 Uw L 
4. 44.589 Rw2 B U' F R2 L2 B Uw2 D' U' F B Uw' R2 Fw D2 U Fw F2 L U' Rw B' L Rw' F' B L2 F' U Uw' Fw2 B2 R' Rw' Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw Uw 
5. 41.907 L Uw2 D U L2 Fw2 F Rw' L' B Fw2 Rw' R F' Fw2 R2 Uw L2 B D' R2 U2 R' U D' B2 Fw D' L D Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 Fw2 L U' B 
6. 43.743 U2 R' Fw Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw2 Fw' R2 Rw2 B2 Uw F' L2 F2 L R F2 Uw2 F2 D L2 D B L Uw' U2 D' Rw' B U' B R2 U2 F R Fw2 Uw2 B F 
7. (53.057) Uw2 R' Uw Rw2 B2 D L2 F' B L2 U D R' Fw2 Uw' D' R Fw2 B2 Uw' F2 Uw Rw2 U2 B' U D2 R' Fw B R2 B' F2 U' L R2 Rw2 B' L2 Fw 
8. 42.363[op] R Fw R U' Fw2 B L2 Fw2 R' Uw2 U D' Rw L F' L2 Rw' D' F' Uw2 F2 B2 L D R2 F L2 Uw2 D' U Rw2 F2 R L Uw2 L' Rw2 U2 L' D2 
9. 41.415 L2 F2 Fw' L Fw D2 U2 Rw B2 Uw' R' F' U' L Uw' R2 L' Fw2 U Fw Uw' Fw' U L' Uw' F R Uw U' B' F2 D2 R' U2 L2 Fw' F2 D' R2 B2 
10. (38.676) Uw R2 U R' Fw2 R' Uw2 D2 B D F' U L D L2 F2 Uw' D B2 Fw L2 D' F' D' R2 Fw' Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 D' Rw2 Uw' B U F R2 
11. 43.275 Rw2 D Rw L2 D Fw2 B' Uw' D' Rw' B' Rw' F' R' F D' L Uw' B2 L' U2 D' B' Rw2 L' Fw U' Fw Rw' L' D2 Fw2 B L2 B2 L2 B R' Fw2 D2 
12. 41.148 U' F2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw' U D F' Uw B2 L' B2 R2 L2 F' Fw2 L U' Fw2 B' D' Fw Uw2 R' Uw2 L D U Rw2 B D' Fw L Rw' U' Fw2


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2014)

Best average of 5: 12.90
84-88 - 12.63 12.23 (12.21) (17.17) 13.85

12.36 Mo3. Both decent, but not PB.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 12, 2014)

Average of 12: 7.84
1. 8.84 B' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B F U2 R2 B2 D F D' R' B' F2 U' L2 B2 
2. (6.91) U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 F2 R F' U' B2 U2 B2 L' D U2 
3. 7.73 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F D L2 R F2 D B' L U' R 
4. 7.22 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 F R2 F D2 R2 F2 L' D2 U B R' B2 R2 D' F' R' 
5. (12.03) F R2 D' L2 D2 F' U L' U' R2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' 
6. 7.34 D B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D' L2 U B2 F L F R' F D' U' L2 B F 
7. 9.23 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 L D2 U B U' B U L' U2 B' R B 
8. 7.69 R U2 R D' B R F' L2 D L U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 
9. 7.68 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 U F' D2 R D' U2 B' U2 
10. 8.23 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L D' F2 R2 U' R2 B D' L' F' 
11. 7.41 U' B R F2 B2 L' F D L' F U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F D2 
12. 7.05 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R F2 L B D R' F U2 L' F D2 B' L' 

7.43 ao5 in there. kinda failed to roll the 8.8 but still good.


----------



## mrtomas (Apr 12, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.860
worst time: 15.977

current avg5: 11.610 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 9.882 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 12.287 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 10.838 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 11.928 (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: 11.928 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 11.928 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 11.974
pb ao100, ao12 and ao5. 9.88 first sub10 average ever!!


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 12, 2014)

8:36.38 hexaminx solve, PB and on cam


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 12, 2014)

4x4x4 PB's

Single: 1:03.40
Average: 1:21.67

1:16.98, 1:18.90, (1:03.40), 1:29.14, (1:38.03)

Moyu Aosu, Redux


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 12, 2014)

Average of 25: 9.39


Spoiler



1. 9.25 R2 B' L F D' B L' F U' B U R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U L2 U F2 
2. 8.65 L' F D' B' D R2 B2 L' F' D L2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 
3. 10.13 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 L' F2 D2 F2 D' L' U R' F D U2 R' D R' 
4. 9.08 R L2 B' R B' D2 F' R D R' D2 L D2 L D2 L D2 L F2 R2 
5. 9.57 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' R D' B L' R F2 D R2 B R2 
6. 8.47 D L2 R2 D2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 U B2 R B' F' D F2 R2 B R' B D2 
7. 9.11 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R' U2 B D R2 F L' B' L' U' 
8. 10.67 D2 B L B R D' F U' F2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 
9. 8.80 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 R U B' D2 U2 L U2 F2 L D' U' 
10. (7.55) R2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 R U2 L F2 R B' F D' F U' R2 B' L2 F U 
11. 9.08 B2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 L' U' R2 D2 R' D2 B L D2 F 
12. 10.18 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F D' U' L' D' L2 F D B R' 
13. 10.14 U2 F R2 B' F2 D2 B' F2 D2 U' L' U' R D F R2 B2 R' 
14. 9.43 R2 F2 D2 L U R U D B2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F D2 F' R2 
15. 9.50 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 F U F R D' L' U R B' 
16. 9.59 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 F' D2 F L2 F D' L2 F' L F L' R' D F 
17. (10.85) U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F U2 B2 L U' B L2 D2 B2 L' R2 B U2 
18. 10.32 R B' D F L U' F U' F2 U' L2 F D2 F2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F' U2 
19. 10.03 R2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' D' R U R B D' R2 D 
20. 8.51 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B R U2 F U R F' L2 U F' 
21. 9.31 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 U R2 F L R U R D2 U2 R F L 
22. (11.46) R2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 R F D' B' U L' B U R2 F2 
23. (7.82) L2 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 U R' F' U' B' D F L F2 L' U' 
24. 9.04 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 L D2 B2 D F U2 F2 U L B' 
25. 8.27 R2 D2 F R2 F L2 B U2 F2 R2 F' L' F2 D' L R2 B L' D B



Pretty good, I guess.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 12, 2014)

19.41 ao50. New record and I'm calling myself sub 20 now  (third day in a row getting a sub 20 ao50)


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 12, 2014)

sub 24 avg of 50 OH


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 12, 2014)

looooooooool this scramble. I got this as first solve of the day

5.81 D2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 F2 U' B U B L' R B' D F


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> Best average of 5: 12.90
> 84-88 - 12.63 12.23 (12.21) (17.17) 13.85
> 
> 12.36 Mo3. Both decent, but not PB.


Didn't see before, but this was my 2000th post.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 13, 2014)

2:15.81 5x5 ao12


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 13, 2014)

4.97 2x2 a100


----------



## Iggy (Apr 13, 2014)

First home Pyra session in ages

number of times: 23/23
best time: 3.17
worst time: 10.59

current avg5: 4.79 (σ = 1.04)
best avg5: 3.66 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 4.36 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 3.97 (σ = 0.44)

session avg: 4.37 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 4.70

Many fails, but not bad. Keyboard though


----------



## Iggy (Apr 13, 2014)

10.35, (9.64), 9.92, 12.86, (17.66) = 11.04


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 13, 2014)

17.884 OH average of 5. 3 ZBLLs, two sub 16s.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

2x2 PB ao5, not that it really means much

Average of 5: 3.59
1. 3.16 U R' U F2 R U' F2 R2 U' 
2. 4.64 U2 F R' U F' R F2 R U' 
3. (4.92) F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 R' U R2 
4. 2.97 F' U' R2 U' F2 R U2 F2 U2 
5. (2.74) F' R2 U2 F R U' F U R2


----------



## GG (Apr 13, 2014)

I am proud to announce knowing full cfop.
And achieving sub20 with cfop.
I would also like to announce I am taking a break from cfop and I'm gonna try and get sub20 with roux.
Then I will decide which method I prefer. 
(I know nobody cares but I just wanted to tell someone xD)

EDIT: It's too late for me to learn roux.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 13, 2014)

GG said:


> I am proud to announce knowing full cfop.
> And achieving sub20 with cfop.
> I would also like to announce I am taking a break from cfop and I'm gonna try and get sub20 with roux.
> Then I will decide which method I prefer.
> ...



Congrats! I remember when I finished OLL. It's never too late. Why do you say that?


----------



## Royiky (Apr 13, 2014)

2x2 PBs:
AO5:3.58
AO12:4.24
AO100:4.89


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 13, 2014)

Foinally beat this friggin ao12:

1.550 PB ao12!



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 1.406 U F' R F' R2 F U2 F R2 
2. (4.187) R2 F' R2 U F U2 F R2 F2 U' 
3. 1.415 R2 F R U2 F' U' R' F2 U 
4. 2.012 F' U2 F' U F' R U' R2 U' 
5. 1.690 U R' F2 U2 R U' R F' R 
6. 1.474 F2 R2 F R' F' R F' U2 F U2 
7. 1.091 R2 F U' F U' F2 R F2 U2 
8. 1.968 R' F2 R F2 U' R2 F2 R' U' 
9. 1.238 U' F U' R F2 U F' U R2 
10. 1.556 U' F R2 F R U2 R2 F' R2 
11. 1.653 U2 F' U' R2 F R2 U' R F2 
12. (0.652) F2 U R' U' F' R' F2 R' U'

I attempted to roll it with these fail solves because I was so shaky:

73. 3.027 [I did a U2 before the EG-1, should've done just a U] R U2 F' R U' R' U' F' R 
74. 1.467 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F' U R' 
75. 3.266+ [NOOOOO] U' F U' F U F' U F' U'


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Congrats! I remember when I finished OLL. It's never too late. Why do you say that?


Exactly this. Alex Lau just said in another thread he switched to Roux when he was just sub-20.


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2014)

Best average of 5: 36.26
1-5 - 29.73 (41.13) 38.17 (27.67) 40.87

Two sub-30 OH singles in one AO5; I think that's good for me, but these are my first OH solves in a very long time. As you can see, I'm very consistent.


----------



## GG (Apr 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Exactly this. Alex Lau just said in another thread he switched to Roux when he was just sub-20.



Yes, and that was the motivation i needed.


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2014)

67. 9.57 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 U L2 F2 L' B2 F' R' D2 F' L D2 L' B2

WV J perm.


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 14, 2014)

PB average of 5. Part of a 9.42 PB Average of 12.  

Average of 5: 8.37
1. 9.47 B U2 B' D B L' F D B R L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' D2 
2. (6.86) B2 L B2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L B L F R2 U L R2 U 
3. (11.07) F' U2 F U2 R2 B U2 F' D' L' U2 B U' F2 R' D F' U 
4. 7.43 R2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 F' U L R D' F2 U B F2 D' F 
5. 8.21 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 R' B R U L2 R' U R' F' R'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 14, 2014)

(1.94), 2.89, 3.76, 2.70, 2.63, 2.14, (DNF(3.70)), 4.46, 2.77, 2.87, 4.26, 2.23 = 3.07 2x2 avg12

PB by 0.01. I can do way better though


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 14, 2014)

11.71 PB OH single. I suck at ZZ, but while trying to practice it I got this 2 move EO Cross.
F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 R' B' D L2 B' D R2 B2 U L2

x2 // Inspection 
F' L' // EO-Cross (2/2)
U' L' U' L // F2L-1 (4/6)
U2 L U L' // F2L-2 (4/10)
R U' R2 U' R2 // F2L-3 (5/15)
U' R' U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (10/25)
U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 // 2GLL (15/40)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 14, 2014)

Decided to do some OH:

27.64
28.23
25.60
26.31
(22.11)
27.42 = 26.45 PB ao5
27.96
(51.81) - you don't want to know
25.95
26.91
27.64
44.68 - could have been sub 20

= 28.84 PB ao12


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2014)

Gonna perhaps try and really get back into OH

stats: (hide)
number of times: 53/54
best time: 12.688
worst time: 23.038

current avg5: 17.956 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 13.905 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 17.339 (σ = 2.64)
best avg12: 14.909 (σ = 1.41)

current avg50: 16.021 (σ = 1.51)
best avg50: 15.688 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 15.915 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 15.967

Not bad for now


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2014)

Gonna perhaps try and really get back into OH

stats: (hide)
number of times: 53/54
best time: 12.688
worst time: 23.038

current avg5: 17.956 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 13.905 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 17.339 (σ = 2.64)
best avg12: 14.909 (σ = 1.41)

current avg50: 16.021 (σ = 1.51)
best avg50: 15.688 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 15.915 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 15.967

Not bad for now


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 14, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Gonna perhaps try and really get back into OH
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 53/54
> ...



How did you get a sub15 average in comp? ;__;


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 14, 2014)

3x3
12.42 Average of 12

Skewb
10.02 Mean of 100
8.47 Average of 12
6.98 Average of 5


----------



## Iggy (Apr 14, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.86
1. 3.66 U R' U2 R U2 F' U' F U2 
2. 2.99 F' U' F R U2 R' F U' R 
3. 2.89 R' F U2 F R' U F U' R' 
4. 2.96 U F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
5. 2.98 F2 U' R' U R2 F U2 F2 U' 
6. (4.03) U F2 U' F' U2 R F' R F 
7. 1.87 U2 F U F' U R U2 F2 U' 
8. 2.34 F U2 F2 U' R U2 F R' U 
9. 2.92 U R2 U F U2 R2 U' R' U2 
10. 2.93 F R U' R U' F' R' U2 R2 
11. 3.08 R F2 U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U2 
12. (1.86) R' U' R' F R2 F' U R2 U' 

Finally. Also got a 3.73 avg100 with many fails. Keyboard though


----------



## GG (Apr 14, 2014)

Guys! Check out these 18 seconds! 
I was so excited after the fourth solve that I cracked under the pressure and sorta mis-slotted the 2nd f2l pair 

http://puu.sh/88nfL.png


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> How did you get a sub15 average in comp? ;__;



Luck


----------



## kcl (Apr 14, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> How did you get a sub15 average in comp? ;__;



The same way you got sub 10 in comp XD


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 14, 2014)

Went through and finished updating my ZBLLs and I know 171 cases, far more than I thought.

Edit: 3.166 PB 15 puzzle single, still not sub 3.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 14, 2014)

Spoiler



Session average: 12.36
1. 11.47 D2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 B D' B2 L F2 R D' R F' L2 
2. 13.92 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D U' B U' L2 F L' F D B' F' U' 
3. 13.28 B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 B D B2 L2 F' U2 R B 
4. 12.93 D2 B' U L U' D B R' L2 F' D2 R2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 
5. 13.46 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' B' D2 U2 R U' B2 L2 F' U2 B 
6. 10.84 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R B D B F U' L2 B L R 
7. 12.48 R2 D2 R2 F U2 B F U2 R2 F U L2 F U2 F2 R' F2 D R2 U2 
8. (15.54) F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' F D2 R2 B L' D' F2 U L2 B2 
9. 10.51 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B U2 R' D' L B' U R2 D2 B' F2 
10. 12.85 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 R U2 B D' L' B2 D U' L' D2 B' R 
11. 12.85 R U2 L2 F' L F L' D R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F2 
12. 11.62 D2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 D U' F' L2 D' L2 D2 B R' B 
13. 14.42 L F R L U L' F R L2 B L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' D' B2 U' R2 
14. 11.39 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' L U' R' B F L R2 B' D2 
15. 14.82 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L' B R F L' F' U2 B2 D' U' 
16. 14.05 F2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 F U2 L2 F' D2 U' B U2 B 
17. 11.12 R2 D' R L2 F2 D B2 D F R U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' L' 
18. 12.69+ F R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B U' L2 F' L' 
19. 11.86 F L2 F L2 U2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 L B F' D' F' U2 R U R2 
20. 13.25 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R' F U2 B D2 U L F2 U L 
21. 11.03 U2 R F2 R B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 L' D F D' R' U2 
22. 11.54 B2 U L2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 F' R2 B2 U' L' F D' R' B2 R2 
23. 13.78 D' B2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R F' D B2 R U2 B2 U2 F' L 
24. 10.92 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' R D' R F R F D' U R2 U2 
25. 11.04 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 B2 U2 L D2 F' D' R2 U' B2 F D R 
26. 12.00 L2 U B' L' B L' F R' B D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' D' R2 L2 
27. 11.20 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 R B2 F R D L2 D' R2 U L' U' 
28. 13.25 L2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F' D2 B L D' L B2 F' D' R F D' F 
29. 11.60 B2 L' U' F2 U2 F' L B U L' B' D2 B R2 B L2 B R2 B U2 D2 
30. (9.37) L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U' F L F2 R D2 L F2 D U2 
31. 12.02 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D U2 L2 R' D U' L' U' B' R U' B F D' 
32. 11.20 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D B L2 R' D L 
33. (DNF(13.20)) U2 L F D F' B L2 F' D F2 U2 R U2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L 
34. 12.24 L2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F R D2 F2 R B2 D2 B' 
35. 14.13 F2 R2 D F2 D R2 D U2 R2 D B2 L' D F' R B' D B2 U B2 
36. 13.28 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' F U' L' R D R2 U L2 D 
37. 12.83 L D2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' R U R' U' R B2 F 
38. 12.96 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 R B' F' L U B2 D' F U' R2 D 
39. 12.75 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 L D' U' B' D' R' F U2 L' U' 
40. 11.84 R2 F2 R2 D' U B2 D' L2 D L2 B' L U2 R' F U2 F' L' D' B R 
41. 12.71 D2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R2 F U2 B' L2 U B2 F R F2 R D' U' R' D2 
42. 10.38 F R2 D' F2 R' D B2 D B R' L U2 L U2 B2 L F2 B2 L' 
43. 13.31 D R L U' D' F U' B2 U' R' U2 F U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' 
44. 11.53 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 L' B' D' L2 F D L2 R B2 F2 U' 
45. 11.86 B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' R F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B' L2 R' 
46. 9.94 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D' U2 B L' F' U2 L2 F D' B U' F' 
47. 13.57 B' D2 B R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R D B' U R2 B' U R U R2 B 
48. (9.75) F2 D' R2 U' R2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' L' B2 F' L2 D U' F' D2 F2 R' 
49. 13.17 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D R' D2 B' R F' L' B' D' U2 B' 
50. 11.44 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 F R D B' U' B2 F L' D2 R' 
51. (9.94) F D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 D R' U L B' R F L' F' D2 
52. 10.93 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F2 R D F' U F L U 
53. 12.77 F D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B L U' R2 F' D2 B U' B' R B2 
54. 11.58 D' R' D' F' L D2 B' D R' L F L2 F2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 F L2 
55. 13.51 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D F U' R' F R2 B L2 U' L' R2 
56. 13.25 L B' R' D F' R2 B U2 L' U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 
57. 12.62 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 D' R2 B' F2 U' F2 R B U F2 
58. 13.94 L2 F R2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B D2 F2 D U' L' F2 U' F2 R B' F2 D2 
59. 11.60 D' F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L' U R' B' U' F' L2 F2 D R 
60. 12.24 R U2 R L D' F' D2 B' R F2 D L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U 
61. 13.58 B2 D L F U' R' D L U2 D L2 B D2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 
62. 14.79 R U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 B U' R U2 L' D' L' U2 B2 R 
63. 10.42 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R F D' F' U2 L2 B' L D U 
64. 12.56 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' D' B U L U' B U2 B2 U2 
65. 11.88 U' R D2 F2 L' U' F2 D F L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 L B2 R' 
66. 12.96 F2 R U2 L' R' F2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' L' D' L' U' L R' F R' 
67. 13.18 U' D R' F2 D R B2 L' B L B2 R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L 
68. 10.82 U D F' D' R2 L U' L2 F' R2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R 
69. 13.65 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 R' B' D2 B L2 U' L D2 B 
70. (15.16) D2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L' U2 B2 D' R2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 
71. 12.06 U F2 D F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L U2 R D U L' D2 B 
72. 10.59 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 R F2 U' R' D F D' F R' B' U 
73. 12.18 L B U' F2 R F2 B L' F D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' 
74. 11.48 D F' R B L D' F U' F2 L D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' 
75. 14.48 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' D U2 L D' F D2 L R2 B 
76. (17.18+) R2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 L' R B2 F' L' D L B' L F2 L D F2 
77. 10.38 B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B' U2 L' F U2 L' B2 F L R2 
78. 12.48 B' U2 F' D2 F' R2 F' D2 R' U R2 B' U' F2 U' F R' F2 
79. 12.95 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R' B2 U' R' U B' U' B2 D' 
80. 12.48 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 B' F2 L' U2 F2 L U' F2 R B 
81. 13.60 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 R2 D' L' F U' F2 R' U' F' U2 L U2 
82. 13.23+ L2 F2 U2 R U2 R F2 L' F2 L2 B2 D B L D2 U F L D R F2 
83. 12.37 R2 U2 F D2 F R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F' R B2 L B' U F2 R B F' L' 
84. 11.78 D L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U B L B2 R' U2 B L2 U' B U2 B' 
85. (8.64[full step v perm 2]) F2 U2 F U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' D' U' B2 D' F U2 B F2 
86. (9.68) U2 B R2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 B R2 D' R B' L D' L D F2 R' D' 
87. 12.67 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' R B2 D' U R' F2 D F' L 
88. 10.99 B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' U L D' L' F L R B' F2 R U 
89. 11.26 F2 B2 U D' R L D2 F' D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 L' 
90. 12.18 R F2 L B2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' B' U R D F U L2 R2 B' L 
91. 12.08 U2 B R2 B2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 R' U' B' U2 L2 R D U' L B 
92. (17.68+) U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 D' L' B D2 R' U F2 L D' R2 D2 
93. 12.15 U' F2 D B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' B U' R2 F' L B D2 B' R' 
94. 14.48 R' B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 R U2 B' L R' B2 D F' L U F2 R' 
95. 11.84 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R D L F' U R U B U' B2 U' 
96. 13.78 R' D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 U' R2 F D' F R U' F 
97. 11.43 L2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L2 D' U' L D F2 L' F' 
98. 10.74 D2 U2 B2 L2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B L D2 U2 B' U F2 U2 L' 
99. 13.63 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 R' B' R' U' F R U F D F2 
100. 11.72 F2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 L B D L' D' B2 R F' D F


8.64 fullstep
10.64 avg5 
12.36 avg100


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Went through and finished updating my ZBLLs and I know 171 cases, far more than I thought.


Wow, that is a lot... can you recognise cases and know which alg to use quickly, or does it take a while? I've heard a big problem with ZBLL is recalling which alg to use.
You're not only learning algs quickly, you're also improving very fast... you were averaging 17-20 earlier this year (from your WCA profile, so you might have just had a fail average like I did in 2x2, but it's probably close to what you average) and you're now faster than me, averaging sub-14 with sub-9 singles. You use ZZ, right? Or did you say something about ZBLS in another thread recently... I can't remember.


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 14, 2014)

OH PB single: 16.94 B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D2 F' R F' R2 U' L B' L2 D U
Finally managed to beat my old PB after 9 months and more than 1000 timed solves.

26.08 avg100 is nice too, .05 from PB. Too bad it was 26.00 after 98 solves and I messed up at the end.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 15, 2014)

3x3
12.76 avg 100


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 15, 2014)

7x7 pbs - 6:10.38 mo3, 6:27.74 ao5


----------



## ottozing (Apr 15, 2014)

Easily a tps PB

7.535 D R' D' L F R' L B2 R F' L2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 

x z' 
R U' R2' x r U' r' (Cross)
y U2 R U' R' L' U' L (F2L-1)
U' R U' R2' U R (F2L-2)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' L U' L' (F2L-3)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' (F2L-4)
U' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' (OLL)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (PLL)


68 moves/7.535 = 9.02 tps


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 15, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-15
avg of 12: 8.04

Time List:
1. 7.82 B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F' L' B U' L R U L' R' D2 
2. (6.54) L2 U' L2 B' U2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' D2 B2 D' B2 R2 
3. 8.57 F' L2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' F' R2 U B R D' U' B L R2 D U2 
4. 7.68 L2 U L' B U D' F R2 B L U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 
5. 8.41 D F2 L' B U2 B2 R B' D' R L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 
6. 8.41 U2 L B L' U' D R F' D R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U 
7. 7.70 R D2 R' B2 R F2 L' B2 R2 B2 R F' D U' R' U' L' D B' L2 D' 
8. (10.18) B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U L' B' R B' U F U2 B2 D2 F 
9. 8.10 D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' U' F R' D2 B' F R' D2 U' L 
10. 7.06 B2 R2 D R B2 L D' B' U2 B D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F' 
11. 7.55 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F D2 F R F2 L2 F U' F2 D' F2 R U' 
12. 9.10 F2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D R' B D' B2 D B' L D2 F D


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Wow, that is a lot... can you recognise cases and know which alg to use quickly, or does it take a while? I've heard a big problem with ZBLL is recalling which alg to use.
> You're not only learning algs quickly, you're also improving very fast... you were averaging 17-20 earlier this year (from your WCA profile, so you might have just had a fail average like I did in 2x2, but it's probably close to what you average) and you're now faster than me, averaging sub-14 with sub-9 singles. You use ZZ, right? Or did you say something about ZBLS in another thread recently... I can't remember.



I'm pretty good at recognizing 2GLL and some of the older ones I learned. I'm sure it will get better with practice. I don't really have recall issues unless I very recently learned multiple cases and still mix them up. I did not fail 3x3 at that competition, at the time the 17 average was about a second faster than my global average and the 12.5 single was my third best ever. I use VHLS, but I want learn ZBLS after I'm done with ZBLL, I'm not really learning that fast, I'm averaging just over 1 algorithm a day since I started 10 months ago. ZZ looks good and I'm trying it for OH, but I still suck at EO-line, maybe if I get better I'll use it for TH.


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I'm pretty good at recognizing 2GLL and some of the older ones I learned. I'm sure it will get better with practice. I don't really have recall issues unless I very recently learned multiple cases and still mix them up. I did not fail 3x3 at that competition, at the time the 17 average was about a second faster than my global average and the 12.5 single was my third best ever. I use VHLS, but I want learn ZBLS after I'm done with ZBLL, I'm not really learning that fast, I'm averaging just over 1 algorithm a day since I started 10 months ago. ZZ looks good and I'm trying it for OH, but I still suck at EO-line, maybe if I get better I'll use it for TH.


EOLine really needs to be practised for you get good at it. I've decided to switch to ZZ last night, and I'm probably not going to do another CFOP solve until after my exams are over, because I need to practise EOLine and lookahead. It'll save you learning lots more algs by simply doing EO at the start of solves, and although you'll have to practise that it'll save you learning all the ZBLS algs, and then probably from different angles because your last slot could be anywhere. I think ZZ-a is a better method than ZB because not only do you need to learn fewer algs (instead of an extra 12*42 for ZBLS), but you can also influence the LL during the LS (e.g. WV). If you really don't have a problem with recall, then I'd definitely encourage you to continue with ZBLL, as you don't seem to have much problem with it. There's no rush with learning algs, so I'd definitely suggest going at a comfortable speed; 1 a day is fine.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> EOLine really needs to be practised for you get good at it. I've decided to switch to ZZ last night, and I'm probably not going to do another CFOP solve until after my exams are over, because I need to practise EOLine and lookahead. It'll save you learning lots more algs by simply doing EO at the start of solves, and although you'll have to practise that it'll save you learning all the ZBLS algs, and then probably from different angles because your last slot could be anywhere. I think ZZ-a is a better method than ZB because not only do you need to learn fewer algs (instead of an extra 12*42 for ZBLS), but you can also influence the LL during the LS (e.g. WV). If you really don't have a problem with recall, then I'd definitely encourage you to continue with ZBLL, as you don't seem to have much problem with it. There's no rush with learning algs, so I'd definitely suggest going at a comfortable speed; 1 a day is fine.



The LL EO is the main reason I'm trying to get better at it. I average about 25 seconds one handed with ZZ, only about 4 seconds slower than VH and I just started a few days ago. I know most of WV other than a few of the 0 oriented cases and I don't really like it, especially because a 3rd of the time I can skip PLL.


----------



## GG (Apr 15, 2014)

http://puu.sh/89zz8.png 
first ever sub20 avg 12.
It's so hard to cube when my family is so loud, but when I calm myself my times get much faster, 
After the 19.71 my brother got home and started distracting me 
I could've gotten a way faster avg12.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2014)

1.23 Skewb U-perm with new fingertrick


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> The LL EO is the main reason I'm trying to get better at it. I average about 25 seconds one handed with ZZ, only about 4 seconds slower than VH and I just started a few days ago. I know most of WV other than a few of the 0 oriented cases and I don't really like it, especially because a 3rd of the time I can skip PLL.


Fair enough. I also don't know the 0 oriented (or 1 oriented) cases. Tbh, I think WV isn't very useful if you use ZBLL because ZBLL skips more than WV.

Also, wtf
55. 10.51 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' L' F' R B2 U' F L F'
ZZ, 4th best time ever and my best sup-10.


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 15, 2014)

21.05 lol OH PB in the weekly comp. Two PLL skips in the same average. Can't reconstruct but it was antisune > PLL skip.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 15, 2014)

YYYYEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!! 5.84 3X3 SINGLE!!!!!! SUB 6!!!!!!! PB!!!!!!!
B' D' B' F' D U2 R D R F' R' B2 L' F' D2 B D2 F2 B' L2 R B R' D R
The video is up on my youtube if anyone wants to see it!


----------



## Speeedcuber (Apr 15, 2014)

Average of 12: 7.93
1. (5.47) B' D' F L' F2 R' U' R' L' D' F D2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L2 F L2 B' 
2. 7.13 L2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 B' U2 B' U L B' U' F' U R F' R2 D 
3. 7.77 L2 F2 U F2 B L2 U F L F B D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 
4. 7.43 R2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R U2 L D R2 U2 
5. 9.13 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F' L F R D2 U F' D2 B D' R' 
6. (9.69) D2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F R' B' R' D L B L F2 L' F' 
7. 6.87 U B2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 R2 D R2 B' R2 B R F2 U R B2 F' R 
8. 8.92 U2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 L F2 L R' B U R2 D R' U B F' D L U2 
9. 8.18 F2 D2 L' R U2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 F L' U' B R D L2 F' R2 D2 U 
10. 7.69 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R U' F' U' L2 B2 R' B' R2 U 
11. 8.57 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' U2 R' B' L' D' U' F' U L2 D U2 
12. 7.65 L' U' F2 U R2 F' U' L U D2 F D2 B' U2 B U2 B' D2 B R2


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)

.92 skewb u perm.. PB by like .03

Edit: .88 woot


----------



## GG (Apr 15, 2014)

http://puu.sh/89M1S.png
Another sub 20 avg of 5 
I'm gonna see if It can be sub20 avg 12 again, and then if that works maybe try 25 
then 50


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> .92 skewb u perm.. PB by like .03
> 
> Edit: .88 woot



Video with slow motion edits or it didn't happen


----------



## GG (Apr 15, 2014)

http://puu.sh/89TRI.png

another sub 20 avg 12 

I notice that I am basically spamming this thread but I have literally no-one to share this with.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 15, 2014)

Stupid Clock

(6.09), (11.32), 6.24, 6.19, 10.00 = *7.48 ao5*

7.73, 7.91, 10.38, (6.09), (11.32), 6.24, 6.19, 10.00, 7.46, 8.35, 8.02, 7.03 = *7.93 ao12*

Counting 10s ruin everything


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Video with slow motion edits or it didn't happen



Can't tell if you're trolling or serious, but hopefully you know skewb is my main event and I turn really fast, it isn't bull. I have exactly 3 sub 1's. .95, .93 from today, and .88 from today. I doubt I can sub 1 on cam. I'll try though.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Can't tell if you're trolling or serious, but hopefully you know skewb is my main event and I turn really fast, it isn't bull6. I have exactly 3 sub 1's. .95, .93 from today, and .88 from today. I doubt I can sub 1 on cam. I'll try though.



Do you really have a sub5 ao100? If so, I wish you all the best for a future WR


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Do you really have a sub5 ao100? If so, I wish you all the best for a future WR



I do, 4.92. Thanks!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2014)

Total stupid scrambles, messed up on too many of them:

Average of 12: 5.83
1. 6.42 R U' B R B U L' R' U' R L B
2. 5.67 R' B' L B' U B R' L' B L' R B'
3. 6.33 R' B L U R B' L U B L R U'
4. 3.85 L B L R B' U' B' L B' U' R B
5. 3.77 L R' L B' U R' U R U L B' R'
6. 6.87 R B' U' R U L R' U B' L' U R'
7. 5.22 L U' L B' R U' B' R L R' U R
8. (9.18) L' R' B U R B' U L' U' L' R' U'
9. (3.26) L U' B' U B' U L R' B U L U
10. 7.61 R U' L R B L' U' B' U R U R'
11. 5.84 L' U B U B L B' L' U' L' U' L
12. 6.69 L' R B L R L U B U' B' U B

edit: 5.84 with 5-cycle centers and a bad layer
5.84 U L' U L R' U' R' B L' U L' B
Blue layer


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Can't tell if you're trolling or serious, but hopefully you know skewb is my main event and I turn really fast, it isn't bull. I have exactly 3 sub 1's. .95, .93 from today, and .88 from today. I doubt I can sub 1 on cam. I'll try though.



He may mean do it just so you can count the frames and verify the times, haha


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> He may mean do it just so you can count the frames and verify the times, haha



Oh haha it was a clean timer start. I used to have sketchy starts so I actively try not to do it when I time algs now.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 16, 2014)

5x5 - 1:55.20 yau single o_o I was just playing around with the method in the car today, this was like my third solve with it... Gonna see how this works out


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 16, 2014)

also, 5x5 ao12 pb from earlier today - 2:13.90 (lol at counting 2:26 )


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Can't tell if you're trolling or serious, but hopefully you know skewb is my main event and I turn really fast, it isn't bull. I have exactly 3 sub 1's. .95, .93 from today, and .88 from today. I doubt I can sub 1 on cam. I'll try though.



I'd be serious too if I heard you had a .88 uperm but only 2 other sub 1s. Doesn't sound like a good timer stop to me.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Apr 16, 2014)

Got this today in an average of 100.. Reaaally good times 


(6.40) L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B U R' B L U L2 B2 L

x R D F R2 L' 
y' R' U' R
U R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

(6.36) B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' U' B2 U L' U' F2 R B U2 B2 

x y D' R' F' B D'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R 
y U R' U R U' R' U' R
L' U' L U L' U' L
U l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## kcl (Apr 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I'd be serious too if I heard you had a .88 uperm but only 2 other sub 1s. Doesn't sound like a good timer stop to me.



Is ANY timer stop good to you?


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2014)

lol 4x4 on cam

33.00, 34.47, 32.82, 28.75, 36.13, (25.94), 36.82, 31.46, 35.49, (37.31), 37.20, 33.77= 33.99

upload?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Is ANY timer stop good to you?



I have a .88 Z-perm (3x3) and I can consistently sub 1 it. If you struggle to sub 1 it it's surprising that you could get a .88. He just wanted a video to see frames. Starting/stopping the timer for timing algs isn't easy and he wasn't calling you dishonest.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 16, 2014)

cool
28.31 D' f u R' r u2 L' r' f2 L2 r u2 D2 L2 u' r' f D2 r' R2 f B' R2 B2 U' F2 r' f2 L' F2 f2 u2 f2 D' R2 U' r2 f' F2 u


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> lol 4x4 on cam
> 
> 33.00, 34.47, 32.82, 28.75, 36.13, (25.94), 36.82, 31.46, 35.49, (37.31), 37.20, 33.77= 33.99
> 
> upload?





uberCuber said:


> cool
> 28.31 D' f u R' r u2 L' r' f2 L2 r u2 D2 L2 u' r' f D2 r' R2 f B' R2 B2 U' F2 r' f2 L' F2 f2 u2 f2 D' R2 U' r2 f' F2 u



lolnub

Also: I think Imma just upload the ultralol mo3:

Mean of 3: 30.27
1. 28.75 U' Rw2 L Uw B2 Uw R' Rw' U' Rw2 Uw B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F L R' B' U Fw2 D2 Fw B2 F2 Uw B2 R2 U' R2 Rw2 Uw' B D L2 F' U2 R2 U 
2. 36.13 B Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw B' L' F Rw F' Rw' Fw F Uw2 F2 B2 L' Rw2 D' Uw Fw U2 Uw R B' Rw D Fw2 U Uw' B Uw' Rw U2 R2 Rw' F2 D2 
3. 25.94 R' B R U' Rw U F2 Fw B' U' Uw L2 R2 D Fw' R Rw' D' Fw' B D2 R' B F' R2 D Uw' Rw' L Uw' D L2 U' Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw' Fw D U


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 16, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> lolnub



I got a 52 a few solves later, FEAR ME


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I got a 52 a few solves later, FEAR ME


----------



## kcl (Apr 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I have a .88 Z-perm (3x3) and I can consistently sub 1 it. If you struggle to sub 1 it it's surprising that you could get a .88. He just wanted a video to see frames. Starting/stopping the timer for timing algs isn't easy and he wasn't calling you dishonest.



Yeah I get that now. I misinterpreted the post. I'll film some later and try to get a good one.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2014)

Accomplishment: gf is now saying gj

yes


----------



## kcl (Apr 16, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Accomplishment: gf is now saying gj
> 
> yes



gj


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> gj



ty


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 16, 2014)

was sub 45 at around solve 35, then the double parity solves started coming in


Spoiler



Session average: 45.31
1. 47.25 U D' B' r2 u' R2 f' F2 u f' B F2 L2 f2 F2 u f R2 B2 L' R' r2 F' u2 r' F B2 r R' B D' R f' U' u2 R' r' D' f' R2 
2. 46.86 r2 R2 D' R2 L2 u2 r L2 f' R2 D L' r f2 D L2 R f u2 F f' r2 F' R2 B r2 R' U' f2 u' r2 f' R2 r' U2 R B' R U R' 
3. 44.90 u2 F' B R U D' F' B2 u2 B L F' L' f2 r2 U f2 U' L' B' r2 B' R D2 r D' U' r2 R' f2 B F U' F r2 L D' R2 F u' 
4. 41.46 F D2 f r2 B f' D' r f2 u F2 u2 r' R2 f2 F2 R2 D' U' u2 R2 U' r' B' u r U f u' D' F2 D' r L' u' r2 F2 D u B 
5. 43.57 u' f2 R' u2 R' B u' F2 L2 B2 R u U' L' D' f2 u2 B' D R F D r R' f' r L2 U' D2 f2 D' r' D' L2 R' r D B' f D2 
6. 43.01 D R' f' R f2 F L U f R' B R2 f B u r2 F D U B' R' L f' u f' R f2 U r f2 r' F f D' L' D' L D' f2 r' 
7. 48.05 D2 L' r U' D' R' U2 D2 f D2 L F' u2 D' U' B2 F' U u' f' r R D2 F U' F2 R2 B' r F' B2 L B2 U D r f' U2 D f' 
8. 44.18 B u' U B2 U' f2 U' u' L u r L2 D' B2 f r L2 D' B F' D2 U u F' u' f2 U' u R U2 u' r f U' R u' U' F2 D2 r2 
9. 49.41 F D2 r' L F D2 R2 D F2 f2 D' U' f' F' D' L2 U f' U2 D2 L2 D' L' B2 r B F' L D2 f F' D r B' U' B' D u L2 u' 
10. (39.30) D' L' U L f r L' U2 R' L' u F' D' L D2 U' u R r2 F R2 u r2 F2 u2 U' f' R2 B2 f U F2 f' u' f' F2 B u2 R2 F2 
11. 44.19 U2 L' B' f2 F' D2 f R u' D2 L2 u L' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 f2 U' B2 F U r' U' f' u D2 L' R2 u' D' L2 r2 u U2 
12. 47.89 R' B2 f' r' u2 B' D' R' r' F2 U2 R' u' F u r' U2 r2 R B2 R f2 B R u' D2 R r F f U' D r' U' r2 B f2 L2 f U2 
13. 40.62 F L F2 U2 R f F2 u2 B' F2 L2 F' r' L U' r2 u R f U L' D' B' u2 B U' L B L' B2 R f' R2 U' D' L2 D B' L2 R2 
14. 44.51 r2 F U' R2 F2 L' r' u' D f' R D' L' R' B U' L2 B L' B D U' B f U r L' U2 u R2 B u B2 F' L u' F' R f' R' 
15. 43.50 r' U' F r2 f2 B' u D r2 u2 D' F' r2 U' R D' f2 R2 r2 f2 r2 D2 L u2 D L f u' r U' f2 u F2 u' f' r' L' B' f2 L 
16. 45.86 r2 R' L f U' F R' B2 D' u L F L2 U' R' r2 D' f U F' D' L f' U L2 u f2 U B D2 B u' r L R U' B2 u2 r2 f' 
17. 47.86 r2 F2 R2 u' B2 F L' D F B' u' B r' F u' L' F2 r' F' f' U2 B2 L' F' U' r D' U2 L r' u' L f2 u2 B R' U2 R D F2 
18. 43.23 B u2 f2 L' u' B u r' u2 L' u' D F' D f R2 U' r D f' r2 R2 F' B' U2 u f u2 D R' D B' L2 F2 B D' F R D F' 
19. (40.10) r f D2 U f F2 u' B2 D' R F2 u D2 f2 B' F u' R2 L2 r2 B' D' L' D' B' f' U L2 u2 B f' u' r2 L B R' U2 F f2 D 
20. 42.70 B2 D B' L' B R' u' L' B U2 B' r' U' f R' U' f u' D' F' B' D' F r2 f' U D f2 u B R F' r2 D' f' F' u' f F' u2 
21. 46.99 f2 u' F' B U' L2 u F B f u' r f2 F' U' r2 R' f' D' r u2 U' D' F U F u2 B F2 U2 f U' L u2 r2 f' R u L D2 
22. 46.34 f' u2 r' u' R r D u2 U r' L' R u D U' B' R2 U R' L' B L' U' R' L2 r2 f2 R' u2 R2 B2 f' D B2 L2 u L2 r D2 u' 
23. 44.13 L2 f u' D2 L2 r' B2 L' D U2 B' U2 F r R f r2 F U B D B' L2 B' R2 f' R' B L' U' f2 L2 B2 D2 u2 r2 F u r u2 
24. (51.55) U' D2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 L2 B' U' R U' D u' f' r' L2 B r2 D' L D' B2 R' L2 u2 R B' R L B2 f L2 D r' B r u' D B 
25. 47.82 r2 B' L2 R' F2 B L2 r B' r2 B2 u f' R B' U' B L2 F2 L' D' B F' L2 f' R r2 D L2 F' B f2 U u' F' r' B F2 U R2 
26. 43.07 L B2 R2 F' U F2 L U2 R' F' L2 r2 F r R2 F U' f2 U u' L' f2 D' u F' L2 F' u2 L2 r D' U L2 R U F2 u' R2 L D' 
27. 43.74+ r2 B' f' R F R' B' F u2 F u R2 B u2 R' r2 L2 F' B2 f2 r R L f2 u2 r2 u2 F2 L r2 U2 B2 u2 f' D' u B' U r u2 
28. 41.63 L F' U2 f' U2 D r B' r' B F' r' B2 R2 r2 f' F2 r f' B D2 u' f L2 B F D' U2 R F2 f' U' u R u2 B' u' U2 f F 
29. 42.58 f R r2 B2 L U' B U B' R U2 r u r2 D u2 U' F U F U2 R f2 R f' D' f2 U B' D F B2 r2 f D U2 u R2 u U 
30. 43.92 F' D R' u2 D' f B' L2 R2 F2 R2 u R' F' B' u r D L' B F2 f2 r2 F2 U2 B2 U2 f' D' U r U f F' B' L' R2 U2 f' U2 
31. 42.18 R' F2 R r' B R r' F r' L' B' R2 r' U2 L' U2 F R' L2 f' U2 f2 r' L2 u R2 L2 F2 B2 D B' R2 F2 L' U' r2 F L' U B 
32. 48.42 B R L2 r U2 r f2 F L2 F L2 B2 U2 r2 R' B2 U' D2 R2 F' B2 L' f R2 f' R F2 B2 L2 u R r' D' F' D2 U2 F2 r D' U 
33. 40.10 B u2 B r2 R D U2 f2 R2 B' f' U F' D r' D B R' U2 F2 U D' F2 B2 U' B' R U' D2 r' R2 F r2 D' f2 R' D' u' f r 
34. 44.50 D2 F u R' D2 L f L' U' r F2 u2 f2 L2 U2 f' u R' F D' F' r' f2 L2 B D' F2 u r L F f' B D L u F2 B' u L 
35. (51.92) D2 u r' R f' L2 u' B2 r' D2 F' u2 D2 f2 R u2 r B2 r' D' L' R r F B' u' r u' F2 f' U' F2 D' f' R f U2 D2 u L' 
36. 40.85 F2 B u2 D2 F' D B2 L' F' R2 D2 B' u F' f' B' U' r' R2 u2 B' R2 f2 u R L' B2 f2 D F2 f2 u2 D B' L2 f2 L R' B2 r' 
37. 46.82 R F2 U r B f' F' L' f R2 r F2 B2 U' B' R2 r2 B L2 f2 U' B2 u' F2 u D' F2 r' u' f2 F r2 L' D' r' U' u' r2 B' U2 
38. 49.68 F' R u' D2 B' L f D r F2 D' f2 r f' r' f u D' R2 B2 R u2 D2 L2 D' L2 R' B F2 f' L2 f2 r D U2 u2 f2 U f r 
39. 46.19 f' u L' u B2 D' R2 u2 F2 R2 F u' F' R2 B F f r F f2 U2 L2 u F2 R2 r2 B F2 f r2 U2 r' f2 r B r F2 B' r B 
40. 47.39 F2 f2 r' D' u' r2 f2 B2 D' u2 F' U F' U2 L2 R2 B U' D2 F' L' U' R2 u D F' f2 L2 B' L U B' u' F2 D F2 D F' r2 F' 
41. 45.08 r2 F' u' f2 R2 B r2 D' F' L' R2 f r' f' R' U2 L u2 B2 F' R' f' r U L u2 R2 F2 L' U2 u2 D F' R2 U' u' D F' L u2 
42. 47.39 f D L2 B' U2 r U2 r' D' F' u' R f' L' R' u2 F' u' U2 D2 L2 u' B' F U' L' u2 D' U r D2 B f L R' r2 D2 L' R2 r2 
43. 48.07 f r' B2 R2 f' L2 U2 L D f2 U2 r f2 D R U r2 U L' r' B f2 u2 r u2 D R2 F' f2 R2 B' D L f2 r' f2 L U2 L2 r' 
44. 43.76 L' R2 D f L' f' r' L f L u2 r' u B2 D B2 U r' F2 D L' U2 f' L u2 F D2 B r U L' f' L' R' f U f2 B r2 u' 
45. (50.40) D' R' L' u' R2 L U2 F' R2 f B R D2 B' L2 U D2 f' U B2 F2 r' u' D f' B2 R2 F' u2 R' B2 D' F' f L D2 U r U2 B' 
46. 48.25 D L2 B' r' L U D' L u B u' D' R L' F' f2 D' u2 B' f r' R' U R2 L u2 D2 F' D F u2 D2 F2 f2 D2 u R' B u' U' 
47. 49.90 L F2 f' L D2 R2 B' R2 D' u' f F r2 D2 u2 L' r2 B' u2 R f2 r2 U2 u D2 R u2 R2 f r' u2 B2 f' D' R U2 B2 F2 r B2 
48. 46.45 F' L' u' R L2 u2 r2 U2 R' F' f u' r' u' U L2 B2 f U' f2 u2 f' U2 f2 U' L2 D2 f' U D' u L2 D B R L D R' D B' 
49. (39.89) F2 u F2 u2 F' L2 r2 u r R f r u2 B u2 L' U' f2 r' U2 f' r' L' U2 D' B' f2 F' L' B u F2 r f' U' r2 R' F U' D' 
50. 49.14 r2 U' L U' D L U2 F' L' R2 D R U2 B' D2 f2 F B u' f U2 r U2 u B u R' u B U' B' u' D2 F2 f2 u' F' r U' u


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 16, 2014)

I have no idea where this 3x3 session came from, but I'll take it. Average of 12, 50 and 100 PBs.

number of times: 113/113
best time: 11.50
worst time: 30.22

current avg5: 18.66 (σ = 1.84)
best avg5: 15.17 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 18.39 (σ = 2.33)
best avg12: 15.48 (σ = 0.92)

current avg50: 17.74 (σ = 1.93)
best avg50: 17.18 (σ = 2.20)

current avg100: 17.67 (σ = 2.11)
best avg100: 17.41 (σ = 2.10)

session avg: 17.61 (σ = 2.20)
session mean: 17.76



Spoiler: Times



11.50[PLL skip], 16.36, 23.34, 30.22, 17.76, 18.64, 13.71, 16.66, 17.44, 14.44, 21.64, 15.42, 13.65, 20.61, 16.17, 15.21, 17.23, 12.77, 15.40, 15.54, 14.58, 20.38, 15.94, 15.98, 14.71, 14.02, 22.51, 16.18, 22.48, 18.58, 20.58, 17.06, 20.79, 15.74, 12.91, 18.21, 20.82, 18.34, 16.54, 17.71, 14.84, 16.40, 14.55, 18.80, 19.71, 20.94, 20.02, 20.34, 15.32, 15.73+, 18.54, 14.19, 18.11, 19.58, 16.39, 18.68, 21.11, 19.79, 18.24, 14.06, 17.75, 16.83, 23.38, 13.68, 17.18, 17.43, 17.47, 16.90, 22.46, 15.05, 22.33, 24.21, 17.26, 18.81, 17.15, 18.71, 14.76, 20.45, 17.58, 12.92, 17.02, 20.26, 16.09[PLL skip], 18.90, 14.92[PLL skip], 17.09, 17.60, 14.93, 18.51, 20.19, 15.49, 18.98, 16.55, 17.30, 18.63, 17.06, 14.80, 21.71, 15.42, 17.18, 18.14, 18.69, 16.44, 16.49, 16.84, 14.99, 19.23, 23.65, 20.32, 18.98, 16.68, 16.53, 25.62


----------



## kcl (Apr 16, 2014)

25: 6.23 B2 U R2 D' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' B R2 D' B' L' R B2 F U'
26: 9.70 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 D B' R' F' D' B2 R' D2 U2 B
27: 8.70 F' L2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 R F D' F D L R2 U F D
28: 7.02 F L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' F' L' U L' R2 B R' B2 D' U'
29: 10.60 U2 F2 L B R2 L D R D2 L' U' L2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2

8.47 ao5, last solve should have been easily sub 9.
Depressing -_-


----------



## ottozing (Apr 16, 2014)

uhhhhh I don't see a counting 10


----------



## kcl (Apr 16, 2014)

ottozing said:


> uhhhhh I don't see a counting 10



Wow I'm retarded. But the 10 was a screwup, locked on PLL.. Probably would've been an 8.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 16, 2014)

almost pb ._.
Average of 12: 31.83
1. 30.18 U' Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw' L' D' F' R' D Uw U2 B' F R' L2 D' Fw2 Rw F' R' L Rw Uw Fw' U2 Uw2 D2 B' F R2 F2 Fw' B U2 L' Fw' Uw D' F' 
2. 30.97 D2 Fw U2 R' B Rw F2 B' L' Rw' Uw2 Rw' B2 U2 F2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 B' Fw' R B2 Rw' B' D F2 B' R U2 F' L' R' Fw' F2 B' D Rw' R' L2 D2 
3. 32.31 D L Fw2 B D Uw' Rw2 D U Uw Rw R' Uw' B Uw B Uw' L2 U2 Fw2 D' Rw' D Uw' B L' D' R' U' L D' B Rw R2 D' Fw' Rw' U' B Rw 
4. 31.21 D2 Uw2 F' D' F2 Rw B2 Uw2 D' F D' R' Fw' L B' L' Uw' Fw Rw L2 B Uw' Fw2 B2 Uw D F R Rw' D' U2 R2 U B' F U2 Uw' D2 Fw2 U 
5. 38.03 Uw2 F' L2 R2 Fw D' Fw2 F D U' Rw' R2 B' Uw D' L Fw' L U2 F' Uw D' F2 Uw2 F' D2 F' Uw' U2 R Rw2 D' Fw2 D Rw' R' F2 D U' F 
6. (43.37) R2 B' Rw R D2 Rw2 B2 L2 U B2 L Fw D' F' Rw2 Uw2 D L F Uw2 U B2 F2 Uw' L2 U' B' Uw D R F Uw2 L Fw2 Uw U F' Uw2 B' L 
7. 30.63 Uw' Rw2 B2 L' Fw Uw' Rw F R' Fw' D F' L2 R' Fw2 Uw' L2 D' U Fw' Uw2 R2 D2 Rw B Uw D' Rw B L Rw2 D2 U' Rw L' B' Rw' B2 R' D 
8. 29.72 R' F2 Uw L' U' F Fw D' Rw' Fw L D2 B' L' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 Rw F2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 R Uw2 Fw' Uw Fw2 F Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 F' U2 D2 Fw2 U2 
9. (29.49) F2 L2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 L B Uw2 L U2 L R2 F R2 Uw2 B' R D' L2 B2 Uw2 F2 B2 L' Rw Fw L Uw B' L' R' D' F' B2 L' U' Fw D L2 
10. 32.45 L2 D' L' D' F2 Uw L R D2 R2 Fw F L D' F R' D F2 D2 F2 R Rw L B' L' Rw2 R' D' Rw' R B R B2 L' Rw2 U' Fw2 U2 Fw2 L' 
11. 30.94 L2 U' Uw D' F2 L U' R D2 Fw' L' Rw U2 Uw' R' L2 B D2 F D' R' Rw2 B U' Uw' Fw2 Rw' R B' Rw2 L' D2 F2 Fw L D B' F' D2 F2 
12. 31.85 F' Uw R F2 R2 L' Uw U2 R Fw U' L2 Rw U2 L2 B2 Fw2 L' D' U' Rw2 U2 Rw Uw U2 L B' Fw' U B2 Rw' D Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D' L2 Uw Fw' F


----------



## GG (Apr 16, 2014)

http://puu.sh/8aTBt.png
OMGOMGOMG PB SINGLE !!! 
I got an easy ELL case (CLL skip)

13.47


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2014)

Average of 5: 2.12
1. 2.16 R F' R U2 R F2 R2 F2 R' 
2. (1.44) R U' F' U' R2 U' F' R' U' 
3. (3.15) U R' F2 R F' U' F2 U' F' 
4. 2.50 R U R2 U R' F U' F2 R' U' 
5. 1.69 R F R' F' U R U R' U' 

lol scrambles everywhere. The last one really should've been faster


----------



## Sajwo (Apr 16, 2014)

D2 R L D' L2 B R' F U2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B' R2 F' U2 B

5.86 on this one

not my scramble tho


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Average of 5: 2.12
> 1. 2.16 R F' R U2 R F2 R2 F2 R'
> 2. (1.44) R U' F' U' R2 U' F' R' U'
> 3. (3.15) U R' F2 R F' U' F2 U' F'
> ...


lol, 2.12, 1.13, 3.79, 3.20, 0.74 = 2.15, sub-PB.
What were your solutions to the third and fourth scrambles? I couldn't find anything decent...



Sajwo said:


> D2 R L D' L2 B R' F U2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B' R2 F' U2 B


x2 y' // Inspection
F' D' U' R' [D' U] // Cross preserving pair (5/5)
L U' L' // F2L-1 (3/8)
[D U2] y R U R' [D' U] // F2L-2+3 (5/13)
L U L' U' L U L' // F2L-4 (7/21)
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL (8/29)
R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' F U2 R U' // PLL (17/46)

Once again, a Y perm kills my movecount. I could've ended with U' y' R' U' l D2' l' U R d R2' U' R2 U' R2' to reduce moves, but I stopped liking that Y perm a while ago.


----------



## CzaroDziej (Apr 16, 2014)

first try


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> lol, 2.12, 1.13, 3.79, 3.20, 0.74 = 2.15, sub-PB.
> What were your solutions to the third and fourth scrambles? I couldn't find anything decent...



3rd:
x y R2 U R' U R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' U2 (I suck at that CLL)

4th:
x R U' R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3rd:
> x y R2 U R' U R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' U2 (I suck at that CLL)
> 
> 4th:
> x R U' R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R U2 R'


Thanks. I didn't know that CLL; I only know the easy ones. Also, that's a really nice first layer trick; that layer/face case has always been something I was bad at. I'd do R2 U2 R U R' U' R, which is too inefficient.


----------



## porkynator (Apr 16, 2014)

Petrus 13.65 avg100


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 16, 2014)

2:19.70 6x6 single pb by ~10s

7x7 Average of 12: 4:04.32
3:58.80, 4:11.84, 4:01.65, (4:24.70), 3:47.99, (3:46.75), 4:04.93, 3:55.25, 4:07.00, 4:09.02, 4:17.44, 4:09.31


----------



## kcl (Apr 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> lol, 2.12, 1.13, 3.79, 3.20, 0.74 = 2.15, sub-PB.
> What were your solutions to the third and fourth scrambles? I couldn't find anything decent...
> 
> 
> ...



R' U' R F2 R' U R D R2 U' R2 u' R2


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> R' U' R F2 R' U R D R2 U' R2 u' R2


Shame about the u'... almost a really good alg. It's the same one done like a french G perm - why is it that lots of algs are so much better then you do them like a french G perm?


----------



## kcl (Apr 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> Shame about the u'... almost a really good alg. It's the same one done like a french G perm - why is it that lots of algs are so much better then you do them like a french G perm?



Try using your index finger for the U' and the middle finger for the u'.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 16, 2014)

PB 3x3 avg
Average of 5: 10.36
1. 10.46 
2. (9.46) 
3. (13.63) 
4. 9.71 
5. 10.90


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 16, 2014)

2x2: 1.58, (0.82), (2.35), 1.19, 1.68, 2.03, 2.24, 1.73, 1.92, 2.20, 1.66, 1.26 = 1.75 avg12
keyboard, and a lot of the scrambles were pretty easy. I've had a 1.8x avg12 with stackmat before though iirc.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 16, 2014)

My first 1000 solves with sarah intermediate:
Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-16
solves/total: 1003/1004

single
best: 3.52
worst: 34.81

mean of 3
current: 10.82 (σ = 2.28)
best: 8.22 (σ = 3.68)

avg of 5
current: 11.57 (σ = 1.52)
best: 9.39 (σ = 2.63)

avg of 12
current: 10.82 (σ = 2.50)
best: 10.21 (σ = 1.98)

avg of 50
current: 11.90 (σ = 2.31)
best: 11.74 (σ = 2.29)

avg of 100
current: 12.05 (σ = 2.63)
best: 12.05 (σ = 2.63)

avg of 1000
current: 14.95 (σ = 3.46)
best: 14.95 (σ = 3.46)

Average: 14.96 (σ = 3.46)
Mean: 15.09

May need to arrange some space in my sig


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Try using your index finger for the U' and the middle finger for the u'.


It's still decent, but only decent... my normal Y perms are still faster because I can get a much higher TPS on them.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 17, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Average of 5: 2.12
> 1. 2.16 R F' R U2 R F2 R2 F2 R'
> 2. (1.44) R U' F' U' R2 U' F' R' U'
> 3. (3.15) U R' F2 R F' U' F2 U' F'
> ...



1.69 for sexy sledge. lolwat


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 17, 2014)

Got my first sub-5 2x2 ao100 - 4.99

Edit: 4.98
Edit2: 4.97


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2014)

I started to scramble my skewb and I got the scramble L' R L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' L' B.
Does anybody notice anything about the scramble?
I got 0.77 and I don't think I should count it as my PB because it is the stupidest solution.
I'm also quite sure that is UWR.
Does anybody think I should count it as my PB and UWR?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I started to scramble my skewb and I got the scramble L' R L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' L' B.
> Does anybody notice anything about the scramble?
> I got 0.77 and I don't think I should count it as my PB because it is the stupidest solution.
> I'm also quite sure that is UWR.
> Does anybody think I should count it as my PB and UWR?



...is it stackmat...?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> ...is it stackmat...?



Yep. Pro timer so if your wondering it was 0.771.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 17, 2014)

(9.11), 9.11, 11.60, (12.13), 10.47 = 10.39 3x3 avg5

Solves 1, 2 and 4 had really easy X-crosses.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.69 for sexy sledge. lolwat



I got 1.81 on it xD


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I started to scramble my skewb and I got the scramble L' R L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' L' B.
> Does anybody notice anything about the scramble?
> I got 0.77 and I don't think I should count it as my PB because it is the stupidest solution.
> I'm also quite sure that is UWR.
> Does anybody think I should count it as my PB and UWR?



WTF I can't even see the solution!!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.69 for sexy sledge. lolwat



lol yeah I suck 

More 2x2 stuff

number of times: 184/185
best time: 1.75
worst time: 7.42

current avg5: 4.37 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 2.39 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 4.13 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 2.98 (σ = 0.66)

current avg50: 3.67 (σ = 0.88)
best avg50: 3.41 (σ = 0.81)

current avg100: 3.65 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 3.51 (σ = 0.76)

session avg: 3.59 (σ = 0.82)
session mean: 3.65

PB avg100


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> WTF I can't even see the solution!!


Make sure you're scrambling right. It was a 2 move solution and a LL skip.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> WTF I can't even see the solution!!


Make sure you're scrambling right. It was a 2 move solution and a LL skip.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2014)

I've tried the scramble a few times and gotten the same result (Not a 2 move solution). I think you must use some sort of slightly different way of scrambling to FCN.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I got 1.81 on it xD



0.85 first try


----------



## kcl (Apr 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Make sure you're scrambling right. It was a 2 move solution and a LL skip.



You scrambled wrong. There is definitely not a two move solution, much less a two move face.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I've tried the scramble a few times and gotten the same result (Not a 2 move solution). I think you must use some sort of slightly different way of scrambling to FCN.


If I scrambled right or not, should I count it as my PB?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> If I scrambled right or not, should I count it as my PB?


Don't Skewb scrambles need to be at a minimum of 4 moves away from being solved?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Don't Skewb scrambles need to be at a minimum of 4 moves away from being solved?


Really? I thought the scrambles had to be a minimum of 4 moves not the solution.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Really? I thought the scrambles had to be a minimum of 4 moves not the solution.



Well, officially that would not happen because it's random state and it would have found the 2 move solution, therefore it would be thrown out.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Really? I thought the scrambles had to be a minimum of 4 moves not the solution.


Actually, in official competitions, the solution must be a minimum of 7 moves: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#4b3c
For 2x2, it's a 4 move minimum for the solution.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Actually, in official competitions, the solution must be a minimum of 7 moves: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#4b3c
> For 2x2, it's a 4 move minimum for the solution.


OH OK. Thanks, I guess I won't count it then.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> OH OK. Thanks, I guess I won't count it then.



Nonono, you don't need to use only one hand. Two handed is perfectly fine.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2014)

1.97 Skewb Z-perm


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2014)

48. 12.90 R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' L2 D' R U R' F2 L U2 L' D2

WV J perm. I love how with ZZ I'm getting sub-13 singles in Ao5s with a counting sup-30 in them ((34.41), 17.26, 23.30, 31.74, (12.90)). My times are so spread out with ZZ. And that 34 isn't even the worst solve of the session (and wouldn't be even if it was +2)...


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 17, 2014)

square-1

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.61
worst time: 22.79

current avg5: 16.68 (σ = 1.73)
best avg5: 12.43 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 15.05 (σ = 2.69)
best avg12: 13.61 (σ = 1.91)

current avg100: 15.11 (σ = 2.41)
best avg100: 15.11 (σ = 2.41)

session avg: 15.11 (σ = 2.41)


EDIT: Here's the scramble for the 8.61:

(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (3, 0)


----------



## minstorm340 (Apr 17, 2014)

I made a speedsolving forums account


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

This morning i got a new 5x5 PB single: 3:07.41, i know i am slow, but that beat my single PB by about a minute, and i average about 4:40 so i was pretty excited. Then i just did an ao50 and beat all of my 3x3 PB's in it. 
Single: 18.25, over 3 seconds faster than previous
ao3: 22.41, about 2 seconds faster
ao5: 25.67 over a second faster 
ao12: 27.83, a little less than a second faster.
and the grand finally: ao50: 29.79, about half a second faster.
I plan to continue the ao50 into an ao100 sometime this weekend, i have never done an ao100, but my goal is going to be sub 30!
I am glad that now all of my 3x3 PB's are sub 30, and happy about my first sub 20 solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 18, 2014)

best time: 2.80
best avg5: 5.16
best avg12: 5.94
best avg50: 6.53 PB


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Skewb?





yoshinator said:


> 2x2 OH





kclejeune said:


> obviously it's 7x7 Multi blind with feet. Those numbers stand for the number of days.



Skewb lol

edit: this is 2x2 OH

best time: 2.45
best avg5: 4.02
best avg12: 5.15
best avg50: 5.73


----------



## ottozing (Apr 18, 2014)

Did someone say skewb?



Spoiler: Average of 50: 6.087



1. 4.733 U L' B' L' U' B' U R L B U' B R' B' U' 
2. 5.037 B L U R' B' R B U' R U L U R B U' 
3. 6.775 U R U B L U' L' B' R B L' U' L R' B 
4. 7.674 B' U' L' R L' R' U L' R B R L' U R U' 
5. 4.116 B L R' U R B' U' R' B R L R' L R U' 
6. 5.402 B' L' U' L B U' R' L R B' U' B' R L B' 
7. (3.896) U B' U L' R U R' U L' B' U R' U R B' 
8. (8.246) R' B' R B' U' R' U' L' U B U L B' R B 
9. 5.745 U' R' U' B R' L' R' U L' B U R L' R B' 
10. 4.994 R L' R' U L' B L R' L' R' L' R L' B' L 
11. 8.059 R' U' R L B U B U L' B R U' L R' U 
12. 4.536 R L R L B' L' U L' B' U' L R' B U' B 
13. 6.469 R' L' U R' L B' R L' R B' U' R U L' R' 
14. 5.434 R B' R' L' U' L R' L U' B' U' L' R L' U 
15. 4.802 R U B U B L' B L R B' R' B' R' U' R 
16. 6.118 L B U' R' U B' L R U' L' R B' R' L' R' 
17. 7.231 L B R B' L B R L' R B' U B' L' B' U' 
18. 8.001 U' R L' U B' L R' U' R U' L R' B' U' B 
19. 5.472 U' R U' R L R' L B' L U R L R' U' L 
20. 6.117 L R' L' B U R' U' R' U L' R' U R B' L 
21. 5.346 B L' B R U B' R' L' R B' U L' R L' B 
22. 5.978 L R B R U' R' L' U L' B' L' U R L B 
23. 4.960 L' B' L' B' R' U' R' U' B L R' B U' L' B' 
24. (9.725) L' B L R' L B R' U L R' B R' L B' L 
25. (14.516) U' B R' U' B' R L U' L' B L B' R' B R' 
26. 8.244 R L B' L' R L' U L' U L R U B' R L' 
27. 7.226 L R L' U B' L R' U' B' L' B' U' R L R 
28. 5.855 U' R L' U' R B' R' L R' B' U' L' R B R' 
29. 6.073 R' U' B' R B L' R U' L R' U R B' L' U 
30. 6.520 B L R L B U' L' U R U B R L' U R 
31. 5.579 L' R' B' U L R U R U' B U L U' L' B 
32. 4.626 B L U R B' L B' U L R' L' U B' U' B' 
33. 8.226 B' R L U L U R' L' U' B R L U' B R 
34. (3.936) R B U B' R' U L R U R U' L' U B' L' 
35. (4.067) R U' R L B' L B' U R L' B R U R' U 
36. 6.934 U' B' L B' R' B' U L B L' B' L B L' R' 
37. 5.517 U' R B' U' B R L R' L B' R' U L U' L' 
38. 5.472 R' B' U' B' U B' U' L U' B' R' L' B' L R' 
39. 5.841 R U B L' B U' B' U' L' U L U' L' R' L 
40. 6.966 U R' L' U' L' R' B' U' B' R B L U B L 
41. 4.877 R' L B' L U' L' B' R' L' R B R' L' U' R' 
42. 5.208 U R' U' R B R' B' U L U L' R' B U B' 
43. 5.443 L B' L B L B' L U B' U R' B U B R' 
44. 7.394 U R B R L' R U' B U B' L' B R B' L' 
45. 7.167 R B R U' B' U' B' R' L' B' L R' U' B U' 
46. 6.130 B U B' R' U B L R' B R B' U' R' U' R 
47. 6.136 U R' U L' R L' R U' L' B U R' B L B' 
48. 7.005 B L R L R L U B R U B U R' L' B 
49. 7.403 U L' U' B' L' R' L R' U B' L' U L' B L' 
50. 4.973 L' B' U B L' R' U' B' L' U B' L B' R B'


----------



## kcl (Apr 18, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Did someone say skewb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go away


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 18, 2014)

1. 8.05 L F2 U' F2 U R' U' L' D2 B' U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 B2 
z’
F R L2 D R2 D- Cross
U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R -1st Pair
U’ L U L’ -2nd Pair
U R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ -3rd Pair
U y’ R U’ R2 F R F’ -4th Pair
r’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U2 r –OLLCP (EPLL Skip)
39/8.05= 4.84 tps
PB single +12.26 avg100 (Kept it about ~12.11 until the last ten or so solves) 9 sub 10s and 2 10.00


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 18, 2014)

14.xx single on green cross! I am not CN but one-move cross and easy 1st pair help. 
On white would've probably been 11ish. I should work on my CN. I am alright but my recognition is a little slower. Though only like 2-3 seconds slower. I am finding cross harder and harder (and seeing easier ones on the other colors more).


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 18, 2014)

8.62 solve (second sub 9 NOT PB) B D B U' L' D R' U2 B' D L F2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 R D2


----------



## NewCube1 (Apr 18, 2014)

1:26.50 4x4 single Yau first average of 5 and this single.My PB single is about 1:17.xx.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 18, 2014)

PB avg12 

Average of 12: 5.43
1. 5.15 R' B' L U R' L B L' R L' U' R
2. 6.71 B U' B' R B L B' L U' L' R' L
3. 6.21 U' R U L' R' B' L' U' L' B R' B
4. (7.84) B R' U R L' U' B R L' R' L R
5. 5.33 L' R L' R' L' U R' U' B' L U' L'
6. 4.64 R' U R' L' R B' U B' L B U L
7. (3.03) R' L' R' B L B' R' L' U B R B'
8. 6.36 L U' R L' B U' R' B L' U' L' U
9. 4.38 U' R U' R U L B' U R L' B' L'
10. 5.54 U B R L B R' L R' U' R U R'
11. 4.79 L' B' U' R U' L U' B U' B L' R
12. 5.19 U L R U' R' L U B' R' B' U R


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 18, 2014)

First sub 30 4x4 single:

29.49 U L' R Uw R' B2 D Rw R2 Fw' B Uw B' U2 D F' L' R Fw2 U2 Uw' F Fw B L2 R F R' D B U F R D2 F Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 18, 2014)

12.316 Average of 12. Still trying to beat me Average of 5, which is now more than a month old and my oldest 3x3 PB. 
Edit: You are kidding me... I got a 11.644 average of 5 and my PB is 11.64.
Got a count sub 10 and a Fullstep 8.87 that I can't seem to reconstruct don't remember OLL but PLL was a Jperm. Failed on 16.2 which would have made the average much better. Got a ridiculous 11.962 Average of 12 because of the two sub 10s and a lot of 11 and low 12s.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 18, 2014)

got new ball bearings in my skewb
1.16 U perm from the back
1.18 normal U perm
1.63 Z perm


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 18, 2014)

10.52 PB 3x3 average of 12! I think the 7.06 is NL PB.

Time List:
1. 9.97 D' U2 L' R U2 R L2 U2 R L' F' B U2 L2 F R2 U R' L B R D F U L2 
2. 9.14 U L R2 B2 L2 R2 U B' D F R2 F' U D B' U B U' F2 U D2 L R2 F2 U 
3. 11.99 R' L D' U2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' F R' L2 B D2 U2 B L2 B' D B' L2 U F2 
4. 9.09 B L2 F' B2 D' B2 U2 D2 L' R' F U2 R U' R U L2 U R' U D F2 R2 U' L' 
5. 11.90 B2 R L2 U R D2 B R' D B R' D' B L U F D F' U' D2 L' U2 B' L B2 
6. 12.67 B' R' U R' U F2 R' L' F2 R' L' F D2 B' L D' R2 L2 F2 U F L2 R' F2 B2 
7. 10.77 L2 B' L U R' B2 U2 R2 D U' F' B' L2 D F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 B L D L' R D 
8. 10.59 L B F' L' B2 L U2 D R U L' U L' U' L' U L D' B F L' D' R' D2 B 
9. 12.08 D U B' R2 U R2 U F R' U' D F2 B' R F2 B2 L B2 F R D2 U R2 F2 B 
10. 7.06 D' L' D2 R' B' D2 B2 F' D' R2 B F D R F2 U L2 R2 F2 R F' D R U F 
11. 11.42 R F R2 B' D B U2 D L2 B2 R2 D' B2 F U2 L' U2 B U F' U D' B L' D 
12. 8.21 L D' R F' U' R U R2 F D' B' R2 L2 U2 R' B' D' R F R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Haven't touched a 2x2 in a while. But...

*KB*
number of times: 105/105
best avg5: 1.44 (σ = 0.08)
best avg12: 1.66 (σ = 0.28)
best avg50: 1.83 (σ = 0.44)
best avg100: 1.95 (σ = 0.50) not bad



Spoiler



2.28, 1.56, 1.71, 1.70, 2.28, 1.93, 1.01, 1.66, 1.16, 2.31, 2.11, 1.84, 1.78, 2.18, 2.11, 3.39, 1.20, 1.74, 3.50, 1.41, 2.45, 1.75, 1.50, 2.87, 2.18, 1.94, 1.70, 1.65, 1.99, 4.41, 2.54, 2.29, 2.91, 2.76, 2.02, 2.01, 1.88, 1.80, 2.35, 2.29, 1.42, 1.80, 1.77, 1.73, 3.90, 1.71, 2.61, 1.33, 4.66, 2.13, 1.14, 1.45, 1.79, 1.21, 1.71, 1.53, 1.93, 2.04, 3.14, 2.34, 3.79, 1.22, 1.46, 1.71, 1.91, 1.92, 1.63, 1.29, 1.45, 2.76, 2.92, 1.36, 1.26, 1.44, 1.51, 1.66, 3.88, 1.90, 1.90, 1.86, 2.12, 1.14, 1.61, 1.93, 1.40, 1.54, 2.40, 3.24, 1.89, 2.19, 2.30, 1.86, 2.14, 2.09, 1.65, 1.45, 1.50, 1.95, 2.29, 1.28, 2.16, 1.73, 1.40, 2.55, 3.80


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 18, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Haven't touched a 2x2 in a while. But...
> 
> *KB*
> number of times: 105/105
> ...



Holy ao50! My PB is 1.80


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 18, 2014)

OH 2-gen:
best avg5: 4.50
best avg12: 5.16
best avg50: 5.55
best avg100: 5.61



Spoiler: Times



(3.57), 7.52, 5.87, 4.37, 5.76, (3.17), 5.96, 5.04, 4.48, 5.91, (8.87), 6.00, 6.11, 3.89, 5.09, 4.45, 5.59, 5.60, 5.07, (DNF(5.59)), 5.85, 4.65, 5.25, 5.40, 7.01, 5.52, 5.25, 5.77, 5.84, 4.52, 7.41, 5.83, 5.13, 6.21, 5.79, 3.90, 8.48, 4.69, 5.69, 5.93, 7.43, 5.77, 6.50, 5.81, 5.02, 5.25, 5.67, 6.51, 5.91, 6.06, 5.07, 4.86, 5.72, 7.37, 5.19, 4.95, 6.32, 5.30, (3.18), 7.82, 5.55, 5.10, 6.29, 4.36, 5.96, 4.25, 4.98, (3.57), 6.28, 6.86, 5.67, 5.00, (10.45+), 5.24, (9.30), 4.83, 6.10, 3.85, 7.13, 6.06, 7.50, 4.28, 5.17, 5.57, 4.95, 6.22, 4.46, 6.52, 5.37, 5.01, (8.64), (3.78), 4.57, 3.91, 5.04, 7.17, 5.79, 6.80, 5.93, 3.86


UWRs I presume?


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> OH 2-gen:
> best avg5: 4.50
> best avg12: 5.16
> best avg50: 5.55
> ...



Probably. I remember Michal having the 2H UWR though.


----------



## TDM (Apr 18, 2014)

First 12 15 puzzle solves in months: 8.530 PB Ao12. Almost consistently sup-10 TPS, but went sub-10 by the end, so no TPS PBs yet.
E: 10.034 TPS Ao12, PB.
E2: 8.458 Ao12, 10.068 TPS Ao12.
E3: 15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.013, *52 moves*, 8.648tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




211134106571141289315

DLURDLULURDDLURDDLURDRUULDRULULDRURDLLULRRDLULDRDLUU


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Pyraminx Average of 12: 5.37
1. 5.20 L' R U R' L' U' B' L r 
2. 5.07 L' B U' B L U R' L' l' r' 
3. 5.86 L' R' B U L' R U R l r' b' 
4. 6.20 L' B R L R B U' B l r b u 
5. 5.10 U L R U' R U B U' L' r u 
6. 6.79 U B' U B' L' R' B L l r b 
7. 4.36 U B' R L B' U L' B U l' u 
8. 5.86 U' B L R U' B' L U' l' b' 
9. (6.97) R B R U B L B L l' r 
10. (4.01) U R L B U' B' L R L' l' b 
11. 4.17 U L U R U' R' U' L l' r u' 
12. 5.10 B U B R' L U' R B' l r' b' u 

I really don't feel the need to switch methods


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 18, 2014)

2.179 2x2 ao1000... if I stop failing so much 2.0x is easy cheesy


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 19, 2014)

12.35 avg100 + finished modding my Weilong

EDIT: 40.07 avg5
Average of 5: 40.07
1. 42.53 u' L2 F f2 L' B U r U r2 B2 U2 B' R2 r L2 D2 U r F' U2 R u2 D2 R' f2 L2 r R2 U D' F2 R' f2 L' U B F R2 B2 
2. 38.51 D F' R' U2 f2 u' f u2 U D2 R' B' u D L2 u D2 r' F2 L2 B2 r2 u2 D' U' F' L' R' f2 B2 R B' R' B' D2 L' u f2 D f' 
3. (54.66) L' R2 F f u' D' U' B r D U2 R' u' f' F2 D' R2 F R' r u R' F2 L' r' U2 B' D2 F2 U r B' u' r2 f F U u' R' f 
4. 39.18 B R' B R' f' U L D U2 R' B L2 U r' F U' f R' D' U2 B r R2 f2 r u L' f' u D U2 F L' u' B R U r2 f2 D 
5. (36.90) r' f B' U D2 f B2 L' f' r B2 D F2 u' L F' B2 R2 f2 L R B' f' D f2 U u f' F u' r2 L R' D2 U2 L f U2 R2 U2


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 19, 2014)

43.73 avg 12 pb
Average of 12: 43.73
1. 44.22 D2 F2 R2 F B' u F' D2 R' u' r' R2 f' D' r' D2 L F' B f' R2 f2 R' U2 D2 r2 f D2 u2 r' f' B2 R U2 L' R' F D' R u2 
2. 45.92 L' D2 L R' u' R F L2 f2 L f2 B R f U2 L U' u F2 L f2 L' r R u' L2 F u f' F2 u F' u B2 r U F f D r 
3. 39.23 L' U' B' r' F2 U2 F' u' D2 R F R' B' L' U' D u' B' D2 U' r' f2 r u' U' D' r F2 u' L' u2 B2 F' L2 u2 B' u F2 D U 
4. 42.53 u' L2 F f2 L' B U r U r2 B2 U2 B' R2 r L2 D2 U r F' U2 R u2 D2 R' f2 L2 r R2 U D' F2 R' f2 L' U B F R2 B2 
5. 38.51 D F' R' U2 f2 u' f u2 U D2 R' B' u D L2 u D2 r' F2 L2 B2 r2 u2 D' U' F' L' R' f2 B2 R B' R' B' D2 L' u f2 D f' 
6. (54.66) L' R2 F f u' D' U' B r D U2 R' u' f' F2 D' R2 F R' r u R' F2 L' r' U2 B' D2 F2 U r B' u' r2 f F U u' R' f 
7. 39.18 B R' B R' f' U L D U2 R' B L2 U r' F U' f R' D' U2 B r R2 f2 r u L' f' u D U2 F L' u' B R U r2 f2 D 
8. (36.90) r' f B' U D2 f B2 L' f' r B2 D F2 u' L F' B2 R2 f2 L R B' f' D f2 U u f' F u' r2 L R' D2 U2 L f U2 R2 U2 
9. 47.39 D2 f R' F2 R2 F2 U2 f' B2 L u2 L F u' L2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D f D L U2 u' F' D B' L' r2 B D R F U u' f' F2 R' 
10. 46.91 u D U2 B' f' u' L2 f R U2 R' B2 f' u2 U D' L B2 L' U' u2 f2 F' D u' R U f2 B' U' B' L2 F' B' u' B' U R2 f' D' 
11. 43.73 u B F r2 B2 F L U L' u2 B' u2 F u D' F2 D L D2 u' L2 r' f' F2 U' R F r' R2 L' u R' F' D u' r' L u2 r2 u2 
12. 49.71 L2 R F' D' F f' r L U' f2 U2 B D2 u' r u f' L R B2 u' F2 B f' r L B2 r L f D2 B2 U' L2 B2 f2 L B' r' F2 
45.36 avg 50 (.05 off pb but not even going to try to roll out a 39)
5 sub 40s


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 19, 2014)

Broke Sub-30 Ao5


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 19, 2014)

I now have all three "fastest videos" for Petrus.


----------



## Nilsibert (Apr 19, 2014)

I can't believe what just happened..

number of times: 30/30
best time: 12.45
worst time: 24.13

current avg5: 14.94 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 14.50 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 14.97 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 14.75 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 16.95 (σ = 2.39)
session mean: 17.04

An hour earlier I couldn't get an average under 18, and now this! It seems like occasionally I have these times where my look ahead and fluidity just seem to work. It's kind of annoying thinking that I normally average anything between low 16 to high 18. Maybe just luck? Crosses were pretty average diffuculty and there were no skips though...

Anyway, I hope I can continue like this, but I have the feeling that it's gonna be a long time to my next sub 15 avg12 :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 19, 2014)

2x2 OH kb

3.81 avg12

3.70 avg5 
[3.95, 3.78, (4.07), 3.37, (1.21)]

1.14 single



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.07 R' U R U2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U 
2. 3.37 U F R2 F' U2 R U' F R2 
3. 1.21 U' F' U' F U' F' U2 
4. 4.30 F R F' U R F' R U F2 U' 
5. 5.03 R F2 U R' F' U2 F U2 
6. 4.10 U2 R' F U' F2 U' R' 
7. (5.76) F' U F2 R' U2 R F2 U' R' U2 
8. 4.28 F2 R' F' U F2 R F' U F2 
9. 4.42 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
10. 2.81 U' F2 U' R' F U' F2 U2 R U' 
11. 4.55 R' F R2 F U R2 F' R' U2 
12. (1.14) R F R U2 R'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm going to start practicing OH more...

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.02
worst time: 32.68

current avg5: 26.04 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 24.52 (σ = 0.74) *PB*

current avg12: 26.35 (σ = 2.28)
best avg12: 26.35 (σ = 2.28) *PB*

session avg: 26.35 (σ = 2.28)
session mean: 26.35

times (reset, import):
32.68, 22.35, 27.91, 29.25, 25.32,23.87, 28.46, 20.02, 24.38, 28.24,26.59, 27.15


----------



## imvelox (Apr 19, 2014)

2x2-8x8 Relay *UWR* 13:39.31


----------



## Roman (Apr 19, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *12.102*, 67 moves, 5.536tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




538122131149711104156

DLULDRUDDLURLLDRDLURDRURDLULUURDRULLDDRULLURDLURRDLDRULULDRRULLDRUL


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 19, 2014)

Haven't posted my PBs for a while now, lost track of the no. of sub-10s I have now, have 3 sub-8s.



Spoiler



3X3 pbs

8.55 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R B2 L' D2 R B D' F2 D' F D' L D F U'

z2 y'
D r U2 R' D' x' D2
R' U2 R U y' R U R'
U L U' L'
U R' U R
U y' R U R' U R U R'
U' r U2 R'U' R U R' U' R U' r'

Average of 5: 11.96
1. 11.83 L2 F R2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 B' D2 B' L D' B2 L R U' F' L2 B R'
2. (10.46) R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 D F' L' B' R D' F' R' B'
3. (14.98) D L2 D2 F2 D L2 U B2 F2 U B2 F L D R' D2 R F' U' L2 U2
4. 13.33 R' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L D2 R B2 R' F' D2 U' B2 U L R2 F' L2 R2
5. 10.71 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L R B' D R2 U2 B R' D' F

Average of 12: 12.84
1. 11.78 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F' R' D' B' F' R D' F' U B
2. (11.39) L2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' F' D2 L' R' U L F R U2 L'
3. 14.34 U' F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L' U' B2 U' B2 F' D2 B U' L' F2
4. 13.26 R2 F2 R D' R U' B2 L F' B' U F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U
5. 14.59 B2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' L' R U R B' D
6. 11.86 D R2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 L D U2 L2 U R' B' U L' R2
7. 12.11 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R2 D2 R U' R U L' F U F D' L' U2
8. 11.58 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' L' D B' D2 F' D F2 R2 D' L' B2
9. (14.87) F D2 B D F2 R U' B2 L B D2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F R2
10. 14.61 D2 L' F2 R B2 U' L D' F D' R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2
11. 11.85 F2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 F' L2 B D2 U2 R' F L2 B D2 R2 D B F'
12. 12.39 D2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F D' F' R2 U R2 B U R' U'



OH:



Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.48
1. 17.46 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L F2 R' B' F' L R2 U2 F R'
2. 17.55 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R F' U F' R2 F' D' L' F'
3. (15.34) F' R2 B F2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 L' B U' R' D' B R2 F D'
4. 19.60 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' F' L F R B' F' D' F' D U'
5. (24.01) D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F D' R' F' U B R2 U2 L2 D2 L
6. 17.94 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F D2 L U L2 F D' F2
7. 17.07 B' U2 F L2 B R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U B' U F R D' L2 F' D' L
8. 17.55 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F' L2 U2 L B R2 D F' D2
9. 15.63 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B' R2 D' B L F2 D' R U2 F
10. 19.82 L2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 U' F' L' F2 D R2 U2 R' B U'
11. 16.31 U' B2 U' R D2 R2 F' U B' R U' D F2 U B2 U B2 U'
12. 15.88 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L U2 B' L2 B2 U F D2 L2 F2


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 19, 2014)

Average of 12: 7.16
1. (6.34) U R' F' R' L D L U' B' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U 
2. 7.22 F2 R F2 R U D2 F' U D' B R2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F U2 B' U2 
3. 7.16 F R L U B' U2 D L D L2 U2 F' U2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B' D2 
4. 6.57 B2 L F L' U' F D' L' F L2 D R2 B2 U' D2 B2 D F2 B2 U' 
5. 6.71 R L' B L F' U2 R F' L F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' 
6. 6.76 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 B' D U2 B L B' F L2 D F 
7. 7.16 R2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 B' D U2 L F' U R B L2 U' L2 
8. (7.94) R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U L' B' D2 U2 B F D L' F U 
9. 7.52 F2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F D' B F2 D' R U' R' U2 R 
10. 7.64 B R2 F D2 F R2 D2 F L2 F' L' R F U' R D2 L' F U L R 
11. 7.87 B2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F R F2 L D B2 F' D2 F' D B 
12. 6.94 B2 U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B2 F U' L R' U B2 F L2 B L' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2014)

OH PB!
25.69
26.33
(24.79)
(40.39) <M,U> OLL, Z perm. I need to learn alternate algs...
25.47

Yay. Normally I average barely sub 30, and now this.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 19, 2014)

1.672 Average of 12 on cam with 11/12 sub 1.796... still didn't beat Lucas. 1.181 PB mean of 3, too later on, but deleted already xD


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-19
avg of 12: 1.672

Time List:
1. 1.558 R' U' F R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 
2. 1.678 U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U' F2 U2 
3. 1.696 R U' R U' R2 U' F' U R' 
4. 1.754 F2 R' F R2 U F2 U2 R F' 
5. 1.639 U' F' R2 F R2 U R' U F2 U' 
6. 1.795 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U 
7. 1.483 F' U2 F2 U' R U' F R U 
8. (1.304) U' F R2 F R2 U F2 U R' U 
9. 1.782 R2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F U R 
10. 1.698 R' F' U F' R U' F2 R2 U2 
11. (2.521) R F' R2 F R' U2 F' R' U' 
12. 1.632 U' R' F R U F' U2 R2 U'

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-19
mean of 3: 1.181

Time List:
1. 1.275 [11.0 tps] R F2 R F R2 F' U F' U2 
2. 0.785 U' R F' R F' R' U R U' 
3. 1.482 [10.1 tps] U2 F U R' F U2 F U2 R


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2014)

13.22 Mean of 100. Beats my PB by 0.01.

Edit: 11.32 Average of 5! beat my oldest 3x3 PB. Was much more consistent All 11s other than a 14.2
11.844 Average of 12

Also, In the middle of a large sub 13 Average. I think It might be sub 12.75.

Edit2: 12.651 Mean of 100! Way better then I was expecting. I had two sub 9s one of which was Fullstep with ZBLL. Overall the solves were very smooth, few pauses. I'm gonna tired and it's not even that late, probably done cubing for the day.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 19, 2014)

Finally a sub-WR clock single

*5.14* - (0, -2) / (0, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, -1) / (0) / (0) / (6) / (-1) / (3) / (-1) / UUUd

edit:- official WR I should probably say


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 19, 2014)

6.99 D2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' F2 R' U2 L' B F2 U F' R2
NL PB 
z2 // Inspection
U M D' // FB
r' U' r U' M U' M' r U R' // SB
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // LSE


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 19, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> 6.99 D2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' F2 R' U2 L' B F2 U F' R2
> NL PB
> z2 // Inspection
> U M D' // FB
> ...




very nice. That was some crazy easy F2B. I believe your second block should be r' U' r U' M U' M' r U R'. 


D2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' F2 R' U2 L' B F2 U F' R2
9.12 for me. 
x2 y'
R' D' R' U' R' U F' (6)
U' r U r2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U R (19)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (11)
M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M U2 M U2 (12)


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 19, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> very nice. That was some crazy easy F2B. I believe your second block should be r' U' r U' M U' M' r U R'.


yup, edited, thanks


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 19, 2014)

2:15.53 5x5 ao12 with yau. Two counting sup 2:30s, can be improved.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2014)

OH 2-gen:
best avg5: 4.54
best avg12: 4.77 UWR
best avg50: 5.34 UWR
best avg100: 5.53 UWR



Spoiler: Times



5.60, (2.39), 7.11, 5.84, 6.21, 5.67, 5.60, 5.55, 8.02, 4.33, 3.57, (12.59), 6.02, 4.99, 5.38, 5.47, 4.34, 5.31, 5.90, 4.13, (3.52), (8.32), 5.37, 5.08, 6.23, 4.60, 4.49, 4.08, 6.08, 6.43, 4.61, 6.81, 8.23, 5.91, 5.49, 6.57, 6.03, 4.12, (2.64), 7.80, 6.08, 7.23, 6.06, 4.75, 6.57, 5.90, 6.05, 5.06, 4.49, 4.05, 5.40, 5.71, 3.62, 4.40, 5.70, (2.75), 5.61, 4.17, 5.15, 5.16, 4.58, 6.53, 7.25, 7.67, 5.38, 5.42, 5.26, 4.74, (8.89), 7.24, 4.97, 4.94, 4.52, 5.85, 5.59, 4.42, 4.72, 5.02, (9.26), 6.41, 5.47, 5.57, 4.61, 4.59, 5.19, 5.25, 6.45, 4.84, 6.45, 6.95, 6.59, 5.22, 4.12, 6.77, 5.38, 5.02, (8.35), (3.51), 5.30, 5.65


Getting closer to sub-5


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 19, 2014)

7x7

4:03.05 avg12
4:04.37, 4:08.61, 4:04.78, 4:00.28, 3:50.93, 4:02.33, 3:59.09, 3:36.14, 3:59.08, 4:14.78, 4:26.48, 4:06.21

3:36.14 PB single  sub-nr

edit: 5.80 avg12, 5.48 avg5 OH-2gen


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 7x7
> 
> 4:03.05 avg12
> 4:04.37, 4:08.61, 4:04.78, 4:00.28, 3:50.93, 4:02.33, 3:59.09, 3:36.14, 3:59.08, 4:14.78, 4:26.48, 4:06.21
> ...



You're getting way too fast now!
But HAHA! I got a 3:35.88 single today!


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> You're getting way too fast now!
> But HAHA! I got a 3:35.88 single today!



Damn! Well done.

Can't wait for 2 rounds in Oxford.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Can't wait for 2 rounds in Oxford.


How many people go through?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Damn! Well done.
> 
> Can't wait for 2 rounds in Oxford.


Damn! Didn't even notice that! 
Bring it!
This is like the first chance I've gotten at beating a UK NR!


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 19, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Damn! Didn't even notice that!
> Bring it!
> This is like the first chance I've gotten at beating a UK NR!



I guess. Your pyra single is pretty close.



DuffyEdge said:


> How many people go through?



I actually don't know.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I guess. Your pyra single is pretty close.
> Yeah, I guess. But that was just luck a ling time ago.
> 
> With 7x7 it takes skill to get a good solve.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 19, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Finally a sub-WR clock single
> 
> *5.14* - (0, -2) / (0, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, -1) / (0) / (0) / (6) / (-1) / (3) / (-1) / UUUd
> 
> edit:- official WR I should probably say


No early timer stop this time? 
Dat scramble... I got 4.65.



scottishcuber said:


> I actually don't know.


I personally prefer to look at the times after a round is completed and put the cutoff where there's a clear gap in times, which is why no finals cutoffs are announced on the schedule. For example, if we had the following means:
5th place: 3:50.00
6th place: 4:00.00 
7th place: 4:00.01
8th place: 4:30.00
I would put the cutoff at either top 5 or top 7 depending on how well the competition's running. If I had pre-announced a cutoff of top 6, whoever was 7th place would be robbed. Anyway, applying that logic to the psych sheet, it'll probably be top 5 in the finals.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 19, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> No early timer stop this time?


Of course not  I realise now how stupid it was of me to think for even a moment that it was actually 5.09. You need an incredible scramble, no matter how fast you are, for that kind of time.


Evan Liu said:


> Dat scramble... I got 4.65.


Damn.. Yeah I got 4.7x when I tried it for a second time. I'm pretty annoyed I didn't sub 5 now :O
Do you know what your PB single is? I assume low 4?


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-19
avg of 12: 4.89

Time List:
1. 3.47 U' B' R B' U' B' L' B R' 
2. (6.36) U' B U' R L' R' B' L 
3. 3.97 U R' L' U' L B' R U' 
4. (3.46) L' B' U' B' R' B R' B R' 
5. 5.77 B' R B U L' R B' R' U' 
6. 4.63 L' U' R B' U L B' R' 
7. 4.85 B' R U' L' R U L' R U' 
8. 5.48 R' U L' B' R U L' U' 
9. 4.98 U' L' B U' B' L' U B' U 
10. 5.83 R B' U R' B' R U' R 
11. 4.15 R U' R U' L B L R' 
12. 5.73 R' L R' B' R U R B L'

yay sub 5


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 20, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Damn.. Yeah I got 4.7x when I tried it for a second time. I'm pretty annoyed I didn't sub 5 now :O
> Do you know what your PB single is? I assume low 4?


I think it's 4.59, actually (on scrambles I've gotten myself). Haven't been lucky enough and not messed up at the same time to the extent of low 4, I guess. I have gotten a couple low 4's on scrambles others have posted, though. And I am lucky enough to have a sub-5 on video (my very first one).


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 20, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> I personally prefer to look at the times after a round is completed and put the cutoff where there's a clear gap in times, which is why no finals cutoffs are announced on the schedule. For example, if we had the following means:
> 5th place: 3:50.00
> 6th place: 4:00.00
> 7th place: 4:00.01
> ...



Thanks Evan, I was gonna try and get a hold of you for an answer.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 20, 2014)

6:25.08 7x7 ao5


----------



## qaz (Apr 20, 2014)

probably the luckiest average that i've had of anything:

3x3OH: (50.67), 21.69, 28.66, 24.80, (19.11) = 25.05

the 21 is fullstep pb, and both the 24 and the 19 (overall pb single) were pll skips

i don't even reliably average sub-30 either


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 20, 2014)

Did this like a week ago but...

*First (lucky) sub-10*

9.959 U2 R L' F U2 B2 L' B' D2 R' L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2

Can't remember what I did but like x-cross and predicted 2nd pair, Fw (R U R' U')*2 Fw' and pll skip. Really good.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 20, 2014)

Finally broke my 3x3 single PB 
5.96 L2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D F' D2 L U' L' B' D' F' R'
There was an X-cross with an OLL skip and a G-perm, I'll try and figure out the solution.

EDIT: I got it.

y2 R' d D R D' r U' r'
y' U' R' U' R L' U L
U' R' U R2 U' R'
y' U R U' R'
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
38 STM/5.96=6.37 TPS


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 20, 2014)

Dreewa getting dem insane skewb times :O


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 20, 2014)

Not a terrible day:

34.44 4x4 average, 30.68 fp) single
Round 2 3x3 average: 13.81	9.13	9.40	9.09	13.65, If I didn't mess up the last solve (it was a +2!), I could have had a really excellent official average.
Also apparently I beat my 2x2 single, lel

Edit: ****, all of the gopro vids turned out to be total ****.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 20, 2014)

Went from 18th in the world for sum of ranks to 10th in the world, I dropped 523 points today.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 20, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> Went from 18th in the world for sum of ranks to 10th in the world, I dropped 523 points today.



gj I'm hype for the new profile pic btw


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2014)

Taught my mum how to solve the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 20, 2014)

10.50 single, 14.10 Ao5 and 14.89 Ao12 all 3 PBs


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2014)

31.457 D u2 B' u F2 U' F' B f' U2 u' B2 U F' r R F' R F' f B2 R D2 U L' u D2 f' r' R u f2 u U L' F2 f r' f2 L' 

OLL parity...


----------



## imvelox (Apr 20, 2014)

2:54.58 *7x7* Single + 3:03.88 mo3 (2:54,3:02,3:12)


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Apr 20, 2014)

1:08 OH Single (I started OH like a day ago)


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-20
avg of 5: 10.32

Time List:
1. 10.07 R2 D' R2 D R U F2 D' L' F' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 
2. (9.82) B' L2 F' L' D B L' U B' R2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 
3. 9.95 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 R D R2 U' R2 F' U 
4. (13.09) U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U B D L B' U2 R D L2 B2 F' 
5. 10.96 B2 R2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' R D B' L' B U L2 F' L2

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-20
avg of 12: 11.08

Time List:
1. 12.84 B2 R U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R B F' L B2 U' R F U' L2 U2 
2. 10.78 R2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F' D L' B U R F2 D R2 D' 
3. 11.60 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' U R B2 U B2 U L2 
4. 11.43 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U R' U R2 B D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L 
5. 10.63 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R' B' D L D2 B' F' L U' 
6. 11.20 F2 U L' F2 U B' R' D' B U' L2 F L2 F R2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 
7. 11.02 B2 U F B2 L D B' U R' B R2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 R U2 
8. (13.48) U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U' R' B D' L' B F' D U F2 D' R' 
9. 11.26 D U F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D F2 U B' L U R D2 U2 F' U' B' D2 
10. 10.07 R2 D' R2 D R U F2 D' L' F' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 
11. (9.82) B' L2 F' L' D B L' U B' R2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 
12. 9.95 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 R D R2 U' R2 F' U
Best times in a while, very close to pb


Some Skewb pbs as well:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-20
avg of 5: 8.05

Time List:
1. (10.44) U L U B' R' L R' L' B' 
2. 6.96 L B U' B L U L R' 
3. 9.52 B' L' B' R' B R' U' R U' 
4. 7.66 R' U' L R' B' U R B' 
5. (5.51) B U B R' L U L' B

The 5 and the 6 were L4C skip

avg of 12: 10.03

Time List:
1. 9.63 L' B L' B' R' L U B U' 
2. 10.25 R' U' L B' L R B R L 
3. 11.82 L R' L' R L' R' U' B 
4. 11.49 L' U L' R' B' U L' B L 
5. (13.91) L B L' B' L' R' B R B' 
6. 10.06 R' B' L' R L U R L U 
7. 12.48 B L' U' R B' U L U 
8. 10.44 U L U B' R' L R' L' B' 
9. 6.96 L B U' B L U L R' 
10. 9.52 B' L' B' R' B R' U' R U' 
11. 7.66 R' U' L R' B' U R B' 
12. (5.51) B U B R' L U L' B


----------



## yannyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

5x5 2:22.70


----------



## giorgi (Apr 20, 2014)

I have just started this new way solving f2l it is kinda like doing x -cross: First-2x2x2 block, finishing cross and than 3 f2l-s and I got 9.45 Non-lucky single and 11.87 avg


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 20, 2014)

giorgi said:


> I have just started this new way solving f2l it is kinda like doing x -cross: First-2x2x2 block, finishing cross and than 3 f2l-s and I got 9.45 Non-lucky single and 11.87 avg



People have been doing this for years. I don't personally like it.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 20, 2014)

10.66 3x3x3 average (PB). Although I didn't save the text doc with the times in so I don't have each single :/

Also yesterday I got 6 sub-10's in a day which is also my PB.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> People have been doing this for years. I don't personally like it.



Me neither. Unless there's a 3 move 2x2x2 block or something


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 20, 2014)

ugh... so darn close to 2x2 PBs:

1.826 ao50 (.024 off of PB)
1.885 ao100 (.015 off of PB)

-_____-


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 20, 2014)

Trying to improve at 3x3
*12.91 ao12*
14.11, 13.73, 11.26, 12.78, (9.00), 10.46, 12.95, 14.58, 13.72, 13.55, 11.95, (14.65)
Two PLL skips in a row in there - The 9.00 was just sune, then the 10.46 was a coll I knew which happened to be a zbll


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2014)

0.99 skewb U-perm 


edit:
*
best avg5: 5.16
best avg12: 5.51
best avg25: 5.90 PB
current avg50: 6.22 PB



Spoiler: Times



6.66, 6.32, 7.69, 6.05, 7.19, 5.55, 5.76, (3.08), 6.28, (8.78), 4.88, 5.31, 6.64, 5.30, 4.66, 7.25, 3.45, (8.71), 6.31, 7.93, 4.64+, (3.29), 7.89, 6.07, 6.16, 4.78, 4.89, (9.99), 7.64, 5.93, 5.67, 5.82, 6.57, 5.92, 5.17, (3.00), 5.47, 7.74, 5.56, 7.92, 5.29, 7.76, 7.74, 7.66, 6.77, 4.45, 7.28, 6.32, 6.81, 5.01



Really bad end *


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 20, 2014)

15.34 OH avg100

yaaay closer to sub15 now :>


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 20, 2014)

I've had 4 solves today on my 4x4x4 where the 3x3x3 section was done sub-60 (57,57,58,58) but there was a parity in every case, so no sub-1 PB


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 20, 2014)

WTF HOW?!?!? new PB 21.77 D2 U2 R' U D2 F' L' F' L' U R2 B L' F' R L2 D U' B2 L2 U2 D' B' R D


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 20, 2014)

5x5:
avg of 12: 1:42.69
Also includes 2nd ever sub 1:40 Ao5, but not pb


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 20, 2014)

YAY! 1.661 pyra single! R' L' R' L R B r'
3.980333333 avg5!
HAHA forgot the times!
But here are the scrambles
L R U' L U L R' U R U R' U' B' u l b
R L U' R' U L' U' L' U L R U R' U R' L' u' r' l'
U L U' L' R B' R B R' L' B u l 
R' L' R' L R B r' 
L U R L' R U' R U' L' U L U' R U R' U' R B u' r


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 21, 2014)

first sub 4 average of 100 for 2x2: 3.992


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 21, 2014)

7x7 pbs - 6:14.65 mo3, 6:29.94 ao5


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2014)

23.55 ao5! Previous was 24.97.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 21, 2014)

Dropped >1:10 on my skewb PB ao5 today lol



Spoiler



Average of 5: 17.72
1. (13.26) U B' L R' L' U B L' B U' L' 
2. 13.36 B' L B L U L' B' L' U R' B 
3. (29.82) B' U' L' B R L B' U' R' B' R 
4. 18.97 U' R U' R U' R' B L B R U 
5. 20.84 U R' L' U' L' U' R U' R U R


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Trying to improve at 3x3
> *12.91 ao12*
> 14.11, 13.73, 11.26, 12.78, (9.00), 10.46, 12.95, 14.58, 13.72, 13.55, 11.95, (14.65)
> Two PLL skips in a row in there - The 9.00 was just sune, then the 10.46 was a coll I knew which happened to be a zbll


 What are you averaging?


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 21, 2014)

4.571 (0, 5) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, 0) / (-3) / (1) / (-1) / (-2) / (5) / (4) / UdUU


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2014)

Would post a thread if not for the stupid start.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 21, 2014)

3x3 PBs

*9.85* avg100
*9.61 *avg50
*9.07* avg12: 8.18, 9.11, 10.08, 8.86, 9.36, 8.77, 8.44, 10.37, (12.86), 8.77, 8.77, (7.95) => *9.07* 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 9.85
1. 9.38 L2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 D' F2 U L2 R' B' F D U' B2 F' R F2 D 
2. 10.62 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U B' D2 F D' L2 U2 B R U R' 
3. 8.75 F L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F D' F2 L B2 R' D F L' B' U 
4. 9.05 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 D F L R' B' F D' R2 F' D' 
5. (16.88) B2 U' B2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L F L2 R D' U' L' F2 R2 
6. 8.97 F U2 F R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F U' F R U R B' D U F U2 
7. 8.91 F D L B' U' F U' L' U R D F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' 
8. 11.48 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U F' R2 D2 R' D B' U R2 U L 
9. 10.37 L2 F D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' U L' F2 R2 D' L2 B' F L' U' 
10. (12.87) B' L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' F' L D F R U' B L D2 B' 
11. 9.53 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 U B L' R2 U B F R D' U2 L D' 
12. 10.69 U' F' B2 L2 B L U' L' D L' B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 L' F2 
13. 9.14 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U R2 F' D2 B' D U B R' D U2 F2 
14. 12.03 L2 B F2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 U L' B L F U R' B L2 F 
15. 8.67 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 F2 D L U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 D L2 U' 
16. 10.20 F R F2 B R' L2 F B' L U R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 B2 
17. 12.36 D' F2 D B' L U' R L2 U' R2 B' U2 F U2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 
18. 11.95 R2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' D B' F R' B2 D L2 R' F2 D' 
19. 9.08 F B2 D' F2 B' U' D2 R B' R2 L F2 U2 L U2 R D2 L2 U2 L' 
20. (13.71) R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' U' B F U L B' L2 B' L2 U 
21. 10.42 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R' D B2 U' F2 R B D' F L2 
22. 9.11 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B' F' R F L2 D2 L' D L 
23. 8.89 F D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 B2 U2 B2 D F' D2 U' L' B' R F R2 F2 
24. 11.84 L' D2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 B D' F R' F' L' F' R2 D' 
25. 10.66 B R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D' R B' R D2 F' L U' L' D' 
26. 8.99 L2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 F D2 U L' R2 U' B L B D' R2 F' 
27. 11.23 R U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 R F2 D' L F D2 F' D U2 L2 B U2 
28. 8.19 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F D B2 R2 B L D2 F R2 U' 
29. 11.09 B' D R2 U' L' B U2 L U' D' F2 R' F2 L B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 
30. 9.52 D R U D2 F' D' R' U2 D L' F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 L2 D 
31. 9.73 L2 U2 L' B' D R' D F U D2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 
32. 9.02 R2 L' D R F D2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 
33. 10.45 L' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R U2 F D' L B2 D2 F D2 U2 B 
34. 10.60 L' D' R' L B' D L' U R D2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 
35. (7.47) B2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R F D2 R D2 B' D' L2 U' B' 
36. 10.37 U' L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 F R' B' R D2 B D U 
37. 10.76 U2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 L R U' B' R' F U L2 U' F2 U' R2 
38. 9.11 B' R D L F' L' F R' B2 U' L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 L2 B L2 F' L2 
39. 9.85 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 B F' U B' R' F' D' R' F2 L' D2 U' B' 
40. 11.98 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U B D L2 F2 L' U B F' D' L2 
41. 10.44 U R2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 U' L2 U' B' D F' R F' R2 D2 F2 L U 
42. 10.40 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F' U' B2 L U2 B2 F' L B R 
43. 8.11 F D R2 B' R B U' D F' U L U2 D2 L U2 R' L2 B2 R B2 D2 
44. 10.91  D B2 U R2 D B2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L' U L2 B' L U' B' L R' D' 
45. 8.07 U2 F' R2 F D2 R2 B' D2 B2 R' B2 U' B F L R' F L' U2 
46. 11.50 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 B2 F R F' D' F' R U R' F' U2 
47. 9.25 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R' U' F2 L2 B' R' D2 U' F 
48. 8.21 D2 R D2 L F2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R D' L F' D U2 L' U' F2 R' B' 
49. (DNF(11.53)) L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' F' D2 L2 R' D L B 
50. (7.71) D B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B D' L B' F U' F R2 B2 U' 
51. 9.61 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F D' R U2 R2 B L2 U2 R' F' 
52. 11.93 R2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F' U F L' B L2 R D' B' R' 
53. 9.20 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R B' L' D2 F R D F2 U 
54. 9.94 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L' B' D F2 R B' L' R' F' U 
55. (7.88) U2 F2 B' R F U2 F L U' B' U2 F D2 L2 F B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 
56. 8.57 F' B' D' F2 D2 B2 U' F R L2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 F 
57. 11.47 R' U2 L2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 R U2 R' B F' L' F L2 R D' B2 D2 L 
58. 10.09 F D2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R B' F' U2 L' F2 D' R2 U' L 
59. 10.33 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D L2 U' R D2 U' L2 D2 R F D U L' 
60. 8.39 D2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B L R' F D B' U2 R2 D U2 B 
61. 11.54 U' R F U' L D' F' U D B' U2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D 
62. 9.17 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D' L' B' D2 R2 B U F' D B U' 
63. (7.94) B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 L U L2 B' D2 U' R2 D U 
64. 10.45 R2 U B2 R2 B D B U' R B2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U D2 R2 U2 
65. (7.89) U2 B U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F' R B' U' B U' B2 D' L R U 
66. 11.34 R2 B L2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U L' U F' R2 D2 F 
67. 9.74 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R U' R2 D L B U R' 
68. 9.94 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 B' U' L2 D' R2 F' L U B' U2 
69. 9.08 L2 R2 D R2 D F2 D B2 U L2 U B F' R' F D' F2 D' U2 L' F' 
70. 10.27 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B' U' R2 D' R U' R2 F' L2 U 
71. 8.99 B D2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 U L' R2 U2 B2 D2 F D' L F 
72. 9.17 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U L2 R' B2 F' D' U2 R2 F' L' F2 L R 
73. 9.38 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R B2 F' U2 L R2 B2 F' U L' 
74. 8.78 D2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 F' R' B' L2 F' D R' U2 B' R2 
75. 11.28 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 B L' F2 R2 D R2 B' F U R B 
76. 10.67 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L F' L2 R U2 R2 B L B D' 
77. 11.69 U2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B L' D2 B2 U' B U F R' B2 D2 
78. 9.91 B' U F' B U B2 U B R D' R' B2 R' B2 R' B2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 
79. 10.17 F' R' D L B' U L' U2 R D B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 D F2 D F2 
80. 9.60 B2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' B' U' B F D L R D B' L2 
81. 10.45 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 F' D2 F L B F R U B2 L' R2 D2 U 
82. 8.41 R2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R' U' R F' U B L2 R D F2 
83. 9.27 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D B L2 U2 L F2 U' F D' B' L' 
84. 9.88 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' L U' F' R D F' U' L 
85. 9.69 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B D2 U' L2 R' B' L B2 D' U L F 
86. 10.18 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U F' R B2 U' B2 D R' U2 B 
87. 9.56 L2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D F D2 B' U2 F R F' D' F2 U' 
88. 9.83 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 R2 F U' F' D' F' L' 
89. 8.18 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 B R' F R' F L R2 F L D' 
90. 9.11 B2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F' D2 R' U' L' U' R B R D 
91. 10.08 L2 U' B' L B' D' L2 D' L' U2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 
92. 8.86 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R D2 B R U F2 R2 D' L F 
93. 9.36 D' L' F D' L F2 U L F B U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 D' L2 
94. 8.77 R2 U B R' F' L' D F D F U2 F B2 U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 F' 
95. 8.44 U F R U F' D B R' D F2 L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 
96. 10.37 U' L F' U2 R L2 B' D B' U' L U2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B2 
97. (12.86) L' F2 L' B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B2 U' B2 L F L B D' B D2 U' 
98. 8.77 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 B R U2 F' L2 D R D' B R2 
99. 8.77 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F' L' D' B L2 U' B' D2 B 
100. 7.95 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B' R D' F L2 D U2 B D2 L'


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2014)

Best 3x3 in a while:
best time: *6.95*
best avg5: *7.98*
best avg12:* 8.66 
*
*7.36, (10.23), (7.24), 8.78, 7.81*, 8.39, 8.85, 10.01, 8.77, 9.50, 8.59, 8.51


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What are you averaging?


Low 14, maybe high 13 if I'm doing well.
I'm actually trying to catch up with you, who annoyingly overtook me so quickly even though I started cubing in 2012


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 21, 2014)

Not particularly fast, but done on Liying, which I'm not used to. Can't wait to mod it tonight 

Average of 5: 8.68
1. 8.76 D' U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 U' L B' F D U2 R F' U2 L2 R2 
2. (14.07) B2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 F' U B D' B U2 L' D' B2 
3. 9.12 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' R' B F2 D' R F U 
4. 8.16 D2 F2 R' D2 L R' U2 B2 U2 R2 B U' L' B2 L' U L2 D' R2 B U' 
5. (7.75) U2 L' U' L2 D' R2 B L' U B D' F2 R2 U D2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2

Edit: Got 8.33 avg5 in another session, bombed the avg12 tho


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2014)

6x6

2:06.08, (2:00.85), 2:02.36, (2:09.84), 2:05.61 = 2:04.68 avg5

PLL parity on the first three, double parity on the last two


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2014)

3.77 R L' U L' B U R B' L B R' U'
19 moves / 3.77 = 5.04 tps
22 moves / 3.77 = 5.83 etps

Holy skewb tps 

also (6.61), 4.78, 5.39, 6.46, 5.39, 6.43, 4.24, 6.51, 4.31, (3.77), 6.00, 5.73 = 5.52, 2nd best average


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 3.77 R L' U L' B U R B' L B R' U'
> 19 moves / 3.77 = 5.04 tps
> 22 moves / 3.77 = 5.83 etps
> 
> ...


Oh so the 5.54 average you uploaded was good for you?

dat scramble.. 3.46, pretty sure I got the same solution. 
I should've looked farther


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Oh so the 5.54 average you uploaded was good for you?



The last 5 solves on the 5.54 average was PB avg5 xD


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 22, 2014)

First 3x3 PB in a while, 8.91 was OLL skip, and I think the other solves were fullstep.
Average of 12: 11.00
1. 11.36 F R2 B U2 R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 B2 L' D L B' L2 U' B2 D U 
2. 11.04 U2 R D2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' U B' L2 U' R2 D F' D2 
3. 11.63 D2 F L2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F L' R F' R D2 F U' F D2 R2 
4. 10.72 L' D2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' D F' L' D' L2 B2 F' U2 
5. 9.26 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B' U2 R' D U B L F' L2 R' F2 
6. 12.19 U2 L' D2 B' L2 F2 L B2 D R2 F2 U2 R F2 L' U2 D2 R2 F2 B2 
7. 10.48 B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B' L2 U L2 R' B2 D' F' R2 D 
8. 10.99 F D2 F2 B D B' R2 F D R' D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 
9. (12.85) R' D' F' R B2 U R2 B D F' U2 F' U2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 
10. (8.91) B D2 B U2 B F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' D' B2 R2 U' B R F' L' D' R' 
11. 11.30 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L' U L2 F2 L U F2 U' R 
12. 10.98 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 D R2 U R' D' F' D' R' B' D2 U' F2 L


----------



## Amress (Apr 22, 2014)

Sub 15 OH average of 5: 14.96
(12.31) 15.25 15.02 (15.82) 14.62


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Apr 21, 2014 7:49:38 PM - 8:06:22 PM

Mean: 16.926
Average: 16.856
Best time: 14.386
Median: 16.456
Worst time: 21.206
Standard deviation: 1.865

Best average of 5: 15.322
11-15 - 15.026 15.556 (18.416) (14.980) 15.386

Best average of 12: 16.133
11-22 - 15.026 15.556 18.416 (14.980) 15.386 15.686 15.870 (18.841) 15.476 17.901 16.030 15.992

1. 16.720 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D' U R2 D' U' B' D R L D F' D' L2 U2 R U2
2. 20.566 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L B' R' D L' U2 R2 L D2 L2 U'
3. 17.260 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F D B' F' L2 U F L' D' U
4. 18.787 R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D U L2 F2 U2 B R F U L2 D L B' R' F2
5. 15.356 B2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 D U L' F' L D' U R' F2 L2 F2 U2
6. 18.975 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' U R B R2 U' B' D B F2
7. (14.386) D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U R D F2 U2 B' F2 R D2 R' U
8. 20.355 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 L D' B D2 U' F L' F2 D' B2
9. 17.336 D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 B' R B2 L' B2 F2 U2 L D B2 D'
10. (21.206) D' R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 D' B' D' R B U L B2 U' R2 U
11. 15.026 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B R2 F' D R2 F' R' D2 U' B D'
12. 15.556 D B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D L B' D R B L'
13. 18.416 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 R U' B' D' U' F D R2 D' R U'
14. 14.980 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 D2 B' F' U' R2 F L2 B2 R D'
15. 15.386 U L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D B2 L' B' D' B' D U F2 R' D L' D2
16. 15.686 D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L B2 R' F' D2 U' B L B F' U'
17. 15.870 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D U' F2 L2 F' R2 F R F U' F2 D2 U' L' U'
18. 18.841 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R' F U F2 L2 U2 L2 B R D U
19. 15.476 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R F L2 F' L2 D' B' U' R B' U
20. 17.901 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D L2 D B' R B' F' D2 R B D2 U2 R2
21. 16.030 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 B' R B2 F' L D' U2 F' U' F2 U'
22. 15.992 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D B2 U R' L2 F R L2 U' R B2 R2 L'
23. 16.456 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L' F2 L D' F R D U'
24. 17.200 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R U R L B' R' D' F U' L U2
25. 15.501 U L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U B D L' F R' U R' B2 U B' D2
26. 14.416 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' F' U B L2 F D L' U2 F D2 U2
27. 17.330 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L B D2 B' D' B' F2 R2 D2 F2 D2




Awwww yeaaaaah
Sub 17, also PB avg12. 
Lots of 15s.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 22, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Low 14, maybe high 13 if I'm doing well.
> I'm actually trying to catch up with you, who annoyingly overtook me so quickly even though I started cubing in 2012


It was only this month, Before three week ago my PB was mean of 100 was about 13.70. I only practice 3x3 and occasionally OH and Skewb, so it makes sense. I just checked and I've done less than 3k solves in events other than 2x2, excluding 2x2 and I've almost done 12.5k 3x3 solves.

OH PBs
17.84 Average of 5
19.25 Average of 12
Getting better at recognizing at executing ZBLLs. I find them much more useful for OH.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2014)

3:46.37 2048 speedrun. I'm no Rob Yau but I'm still happy with this


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 22, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-22
avg of 12: 9.69

Time List:
1. 8.43 U B' U' B' R L' B L U' 
2. 6.91 U' R' U L' R' L' B' R 
3. (6.37) R' U B R' U' L' U L R' 
4. 12.00 L' B' R' U R' L' R U' B 
5. 8.09 L B' U' L' U' R' U L' U 
6. 10.74 R B R B' U' B L' R B' 
7. 7.75 U B U R U R' B' R' L 
8. 11.62 L B R U' B U B U' 
9. 9.63 L R' B' R' L' B R U' L' 
10. (12.63) R B R' L B L U R' 
11. 10.66 R' L U' L U L U R' 
12. 11.03 B' R' L B' U' R U' R

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-22
avg of 5: 7.81

Time List:
1. 8.43 U B' U' B' R L' B L U' 
2. 6.91 U' R' U L' R' L' B' R 
3. (6.37) R' U B R' U' L' U L R' 
4. (12.00) L' B' R' U R' L' R U' B 
5. 8.09 L B' U' L' U' R' U L' U
I think there were all fullstep


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 22, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> No early timer stop this time?
> Dat scramble... I got 4.65.
> 
> I personally prefer to look at the times after a round is completed and put the cutoff where there's a clear gap in times, which is why no finals cutoffs are announced on the schedule. For example, if we had the following means:
> ...



Oh god the pain. 6th on the psych sheet for both and I've been practicing a lot. D:


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 22, 2014)

First sub 8
1. 7.92 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D U L2 R B' F R2 U2 L F R2 B' D 
y z'
D R x' D2 R U' R
U R' U R U' R U R' 
U' R' U R y L U L'
y U2 R U R' y' U R' U' R
y' R' U' R
r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U' M 
U2


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 22, 2014)

K4:

(34.49), 38.22, (47.59), 39.69, 37.78 => 38.56

46.52, 38.19, 40.16, 42.16, (34.49), 38.22, (47.59), 39.69, 37.78, 42.56, 37.17, 40.54 => 40.30

Both UWRs I think

Also, next solve was a 50 >_>


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 22, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> K4:
> 
> (34.49), 38.22, (47.59), 39.69, 37.78 => 38.56
> 
> ...



what's your best single with k4?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I've gotten a 32 but it shouldn't really count since ELL was just an H perm. Other than that, I've had a few 34s.


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 22, 2014)

Gone from a 1:30 average to most of my times being sub 60,

Best of 5: 44.80
Average of 5: 53.04

These were beginners method, currently learning OLL


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

GamerEliza said:


> Gone from a 1:30 average to most of my times being sub 60,
> 
> Best of 5: 44.80
> Average of 5: 53.04
> ...


Learn PLL first.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 22, 2014)

1:01.45 PB 4x4x4, come on Sub-1 

Edit:
1:01.45, 1:07.92, 1:07.20, 1:13.22, 1:24.41 = (1:09.44) = Average PB


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 22, 2014)

7:47.59 hexaminx solve

Edit: On camera


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Learn PLL first.


Forgot to mention its 2 look OLL so its only the 7 algs, should be fast to learn then going on to PLL. I have no plans to do Full OLL anytime soon


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2014)

GamerEliza said:


> Forgot to mention its 2 look OLL so its only the 7 algs, should be fast to learn then going on to PLL. I have no plans to do Full OLL anytime soon


Oh good, full OLL is way too many algs and will improve your times less than full PLL would. If you do want to continue with CFOP, you'll want to learn full OLL eventually, but you shouldn't need to worry about it until at least sub-30. Definitely learn 2-look OLL and PLL as soon as possible.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

57.90 !!!! 4X4X4, first ever Sub-1

In the last 3 days I've had 15 solves where the 3x3x3 was done in under 60 seconds but there was a parity in every single one, so this had to happen eventually.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 23, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> 57.90 !!!! 4X4X4, first ever Sub-1
> 
> In the last 3 days I've had 15 solves where the 3x3x3 was done in under 60 seconds but there was a parity in every single one, so this had to happen eventually.



Nice one, Greg! It was only a matter of time 
sub-1 average gogogo!

EDIT: also, do you solve parity last of all? or do you execute parity before each step?


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice one, Greg! It was only a matter of time
> sub-1 average gogogo!
> 
> EDIT: also, do you solve parity last of all? or do you execute parity before each step?



Thanks, but I think Sub-1 Average is quite far off yet  At least I should get a PB at Oxford if I'm lucky

Edit: 1:16.56, 1:15.48, 1:04.54, 1:02.30, 1:05.12 (1:08.38) PB average.

I usually do it last, because I've gotten so used to recognizing PLL with parity it doesn't really slow me down. Sometimes I do it first though just to get it out of the way.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 23, 2014)

Sub 30 Ao12  

Goal: 2 weeks, sub 30 Ao100.


----------



## timeless (Apr 23, 2014)

timeless said:


> Average of 12: 18.41
> 1. 17.36 D' F D L2 R2 D R' D2 F' R' L' U F' U B' R2 L' B D' F2 D' L R' U R2
> 2. (24.96) R' U' R' B F D B R B2 L F2 D R2 U2 L2 R' F L2 U' B' F' L R B U
> 3. 17.54 L2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 L D' U2 B' F L D' R U R' B2 U L2 F L2 R D' F' U2
> ...



Average of 12: 18.40
1. 16.69 D2 U2 F B R U2 D F' D2 R F' B' U2 L2 U2 D2 F B L' U2 D L' D2 F' U 
2. 20.18 R2 F B' R2 D F2 D R B' F U' R2 D2 U F2 U2 L R2 B' F2 L U2 B2 L2 R2 
3. 15.02 D L2 U F2 U F2 U' R' D2 F2 U2 D F' B' U F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R' L' B2 L' 
4. 17.82 D2 U L' D2 U' L2 R B2 F' R2 U' D2 R' U L' D U2 R2 B' R' U' F R2 U' F' 
5. 19.74 B L2 U2 L U B2 D2 B' U2 L' B' F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F R' B' L2 F2 U2 B' 
6. 16.51 F B U B' R2 U' L D2 R2 B' L2 B R' D' F B' U' F B L' D' U' F2 B U2 
7. 17.58 L' D F' R D F' B' R D R2 U2 B2 U' D2 B' D L U L U' F B2 U D' F 
8. (22.19) U2 B2 F' L' U R2 B F R F D' L D' L' B' D B' U2 R2 D' U' B D B' D 
9. 20.79 U L' D R2 U2 F U D2 F U2 B2 F' U' R' F2 U2 D F R2 D2 L' F' B' U2 F' 
10. (14.79) D' R' U' R' B D' R' F' U L F R2 U2 B F2 L2 R' D F2 R2 L2 D' R B' R' 
11. 19.88 B2 D B' F U' D' F R L U L U2 B2 F' L R' F L' D U' R B2 F D2 R2 
12. 19.79 U L' F' B R2 D2 B' F L2 B' U D2 R2 L U' L R' B2 L' B L2 B' L R' D'


----------



## KCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

yay haven't had a 4x4 PB in so long
Average of 5: 27.52
1. (32.56) D2 F Rw Fw2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 R' Uw R2 F U' R2 Uw' D U L U2 F' U' F B2 Uw' L2 F2 R F' D2 Rw B' F' D2 R' U' R2 L2 Rw2 U F2 
2. (25.25) R2 D Uw2 B Fw2 D F D U F2 Fw L2 Fw B2 Uw' R' U' R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' R Rw' Uw2 L2 R B2 U' B' Fw' U Fw R Fw' L Fw2 D' Fw2 B F' 
3. 27.53 Fw U' Uw2 F2 Uw B' U2 Uw2 R Uw R' L' U' Uw B2 L2 F' Uw2 B2 Fw' R2 U Uw2 Rw2 U Rw B' F' D' Rw F2 R2 U' R' F' Fw R' Uw' R2 B2 
4. 26.52 L B2 R F' B2 Uw2 D' Rw' D' B2 L Uw' Rw2 Fw' L F R D' R' Fw2 U Uw' B2 Rw' F2 L R D F' D' L' Rw' Uw2 B2 R2 Fw D' Rw' D2 B' 
5. 28.50 Rw2 F Fw2 R' D F2 B' U Fw2 Uw R U2 F2 B Uw U' L' U' B2 F2 L Uw D2 Fw Uw Rw U2 L R2 F' D' Uw' R' B D Fw' F R' D Rw


----------



## KCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

Probably not worth the double post but...
PB ao12
Average of 12: 7.62
1. 7.84 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 B R2 B' D' 
2. (6.65) U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 F U' L D2 R' F' D2 U B2 U' 
3. 7.75 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 R' B D' R' D L U' B2 U 
4. 7.71 D R2 F2 B D L' B2 D R2 L B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 
5. 7.88 U B2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 F' D B' U B2 U L' F U2 
6. 7.86 L2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' D' R2 F' L R B F L R' 
7. 7.81 B2 L U' L2 D2 B R2 L D2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 
8. 7.05 R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 D' F R B D2 B' F2 R2 B' F' 
9. (10.03) R' U2 B2 F2 U2 R B2 L F2 D2 R2 D U L D2 F L' U2 F' L F' 
10. 6.71 D L2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' D B2 D2 F R' F' D 
11. 7.61 B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' F' U' F2 R' B2 U L R' D' 
12. 7.96 L' D2 R B2 L R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' U B' F2 L D' U B D2 U2 L'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 23, 2014)

15.447 D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B' D' B2

PCMS! Easy scramble. I average like 23 lol. 

x' z' 
F' U2 F L' U L [6/6]
r2 U r' [3/9]
U' R' U R [11/20]
U2 J-perm too lazy to type [15/35]
M' U M [3/38]
y U M' U M2 U M' [6/44]
y M' U M U' [4/48]
M' U2 M [3/51]
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 [7/58]

58/15.447 = 3.75 tps. My lookahead sucks, especially for the D-edges


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 23, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 15.447 D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B' D' B2
> 
> PCMS! Easy scramble. I average like 23 lol.
> 
> ...



Whoa scramble 
My PB with PCMS is like 18, but I suck at L5P so i just place two edges and do LSE... Which turns the method largely into a less efficient version of roux >.<

Edit: accomplishment is I did OH solves
22.75 single, 28.94 ao5, 30.19 ao12, 33.90 ao100
all PB's by like 2-3 seconds, first big session in forever though


----------



## timeless (Apr 24, 2014)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 16.86
> 1. 16.33 D' F B2 L2 U2 B' F2 U' B L2 B' R' F U2 L U L2 B' R B R2 B2 U' R' L
> 2. (16.33) F2 B2 R D' F L' D2 B2 U R' F2 B2 R' U' B U' F' R L' U' B' U' F2 U2 F'
> 3. (19.17) R2 B' D' L2 R D' L F2 R B2 R D' L U R2 D2 U' R' L2 U2 D2 F' D' L2 B
> ...



Average of 5: 16.20
1. (13.92) F' D' F2 B' R D' B2 R2 B L R' F2 R2 L D U B' R2 L F L F2 D' R F' 
2. 17.07 F L U L F' L' B' D L2 F D' F U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R F B U R' U' D2 
3. 15.79 R F' L2 B L U F' B' L U' L' U' R2 B U D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 B' R F' 
4. (17.93) B2 F' L B U' F' B2 L R U' L D' L F2 B D2 U2 L2 R2 F' R' D2 L' D2 B' 
5. 15.74 R U' D R' F' R D' B' F' L F2 L D' L2 U' L2 B2 R' D L' U R' U R' F'



timeless said:


> Average of 12: 18.40
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Average of 12: 17.81
1. (13.92) F' D' F2 B' R D' B2 R2 B L R' F2 R2 L D U B' R2 L F L F2 D' R F' 
2. 17.07 F L U L F' L' B' D L2 F D' F U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R F B U R' U' D2 
3. 15.79 R F' L2 B L U F' B' L U' L' U' R2 B U D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 B' R F' 
4. 17.93 B2 F' L B U' F' B2 L R U' L D' L F2 B D2 U2 L2 R2 F' R' D2 L' D2 B' 
5. 15.74 R U' D R' F' R D' B' F' L F2 L D' L2 U' L2 B2 R' D L' U R' U R' F' 
6. 20.40 L' B2 R2 F2 L F' U F' R' L' F U2 F B2 L' U2 D' R' F' R2 D' U2 F' D R 
7. 17.48 L' R' D L U B' U' B U' R2 D2 B' L U L' R D R B' F2 U2 B R' F' L 
8. 20.23 F2 U2 D' B' F R D' U' F2 B2 U F B' U L' F B' L U2 L2 F' R L2 B' R' 
9. 17.13 F' U' L2 R2 B U2 D' L' F2 R D2 R B2 U2 R' L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B F2 D2 F D 
10. 20.49 L' R2 B L' R F2 R U2 F2 B U D B' R2 L F2 R' B L2 F U2 D' L D' L2 
11. (23.13) D L' F2 R' D' L2 B2 D2 F' U R D F2 B' R' F R B U F' U' L B D R 
12. 15.79 R2 F' L2 B2 F2 U B D2 L' B D2 U2 B2 L' D' F L2 B' U' L2 D U2 L' U R'


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-23
avg of 12: 11.31

Time List:
1. 10.62 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 F R2 F2 D' U2 B' U' B' R F U2 L2 
2. 12.24 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F L' R2 U L B2 F R' B' F' 
3. 10.88 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L F' D U' B2 R B U' F' L2 
4. 13.15 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' F' L' D' L D2 L' B F2 L' D 
5. (13.28) B2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L D2 R B' D2 L' F' U R2 B2 D2 L' R' 
6. 10.66 D2 F' R2 F L2 F R2 U2 F R2 F' U' B2 L R2 D B F D' F' U 
7. (8.71) B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F' L D L' B R U' F2 D B 
8. 13.16 D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 D' F U2 L' F2 R' D L R2 D' 
9. 13.14 L2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 U' B2 L' D R B' F' D B R' 
10. 10.43 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 F' U B2 F2 R' B U' L2 U2 B 
11. 10.12 D B L D2 F D L' U R' U' F' U2 R2 B R2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 
12. 8.72 D F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B R2 U2 L' B U2 F' L2 R' U'

Shame about the counting 13s...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

Smashed all of my 3x3 PB's today during an ao100 except for single.
Previous/current 
ao3: 22.41/21.01
ao5: 23.55/23.16
ao12: 25.89/24.42
ao50: 28.03/26.47
ao100: 29.79/27.34

I can safely say that my global average is sub 28!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 24, 2014)

This isn't really an accomplishment but I just had to say this:
I'M GOING TO A COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> This isn't really an accomplishment but I just had to say this:
> I'M GOING TO A COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!


How is that not an accomplishment? I think it is!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> This isn't really an accomplishment but I just had to say this:
> I'M GOING TO A COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!



I thought Thai comps were nonexistant now? Hopefully you can do feet at whatever comp this is so you can beat Jay's NR


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I thought Thai comps were nonexistant now?



Where did you here that. Cause that would really just suck if there wasn't going to be more comps in Thailand.



Tim Major said:


> Hopefully you can do feet at whatever comp this is so you can beat Jay's NR



Beat Jay's NR??? To hell with that, I'm getting the OcR!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Where did you here that. Cause that would really just suck if there wasn't going to be more comps in Thailand.



Well Thai cubers used to be really fast, eg: Piti, Asia, Nipat etc they all competed only once in 2013, and none in 2014. I just thought Thai didn't have comps any more but you seem to know about one?


----------



## Mikel (Apr 24, 2014)

Walker Welch won a pizza fedora.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Well Thai cubers used to be really fast, eg: Piti, Asia, Nipat etc they all competed only once in 2013, and none in 2014. I just thought Thai didn't have comps any more but you seem to know about one?



There was only one comp in Thailand last year (Thailand Championship 2013), sadly I didn't find out about it til the day before so I couldn't go.

But there's another one this year: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ionship-2014-june-21-22-2014-bangkok-thailand


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Beat Jay's NR??? To hell with that, I'm getting the OcR!



Both those records need to die  Best of luck!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 24, 2014)

32.70 4x4 single PB!
Sub 10 centers +3 cross edges! 
When I will find the scramble I will post it it was too lol


----------



## Iggy (Apr 24, 2014)

17.04 B' L U' F2 D' F2 B R D' F' R2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 

2nd best OH single ever. PLL skip


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 24, 2014)

Got this on 3x3 
7.07 8.27 12.15 13.41 6.99 (-______-)


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 24, 2014)

I never thought this day would come. Sub 9 3x3 avg12

8.13, 9.09, (10.19), (7.58), 8.82, 9.52, 7.85, 8.81, 7.77, 10.16, 9.00, 8.69 => *8.78* avg12

(7.58), 8.82, (9.52), 7.85, 8.81 => *8.49* avg5 (probably PB)



Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.78
1. 8.13 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L F2 R D2 R' B2 U' R2 B' D F' D' B2 F2 U R 
2. 9.09 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D F2 L D R2 U L R F D R' D2 R' 
3. (10.19) F' B' D' F R' L2 D F R D' B2 U2 F D2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 
4. (7.58) F2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D F L F' D U L2 F' D2 B' 
5. 8.82 L2 F' L2 F R2 F' U2 B' F' D2 F' R' D R2 F L B2 D' U2 F' 
6. 9.52 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' F D2 L' R2 D2 F' U' B' L B' 
7. 7.85 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B' D L2 D B2 L' F L R' 
8. 8.81 D2 B U B R F U F U R' D2 F2 R2 F D2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2 
9. 7.77 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 D' R D U B' D' R U' L 
10. 10.16 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D F2 D U R2 F2 R B R' B' D' F' D' B' D R2 
11. 9.00 R2 F2 L' U2 L F2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 B' U F' R' B D' U' F' D2 B 
12. 8.69 R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B F2 D2 B2 F' U' L2 D B' D2 L2 R' F L' F'



Non-rolling. I seem to remember a lot of A perms, but I don't think there were any skips. 
Using fangshi v2


----------



## imvelox (Apr 24, 2014)

8x8 *UWR*: 5:06.90

2:50/1:50/0:26(PP)

I'm trying to get sub5, if i won't get it, i will upload the 5:06.


----------



## imvelox (Apr 24, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 8x8 *UWR*: 5:06.90
> 
> 2:50/1:50/0:26(PP)
> 
> I'm trying to get sub5, if i won't get it, i will upload the 5:06.



Twice UWR!

5:01.37

OLL PARITY + PLL SKIP

Arghh, if i hadn't parity, it would have been sub5!


----------



## TDM (Apr 24, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B' D' B2
> 
> x' z'
> F' U2 F L' U L [6/6]
> ...


Doesn't work. Also, suggestions:

D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B' D' B2

x' z'
F' U2 F L' U L *F' U2 F r' F*
r2 U r'
U' R' U R [11/20]
U2 J-perm too lazy to type *A perm is more efficient, but for speed J perm.*
After this, you've made a mistake somewhere, but how I'd continue:
U M' U' M
d' M' U M2 U M'
y M' U' M
U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M2

You may want to look at this.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 24, 2014)

7x7:

best avg5: 3:46.74 
(4:04.50), 3:46.14, 3:47.39, 3:46.70, (3:45.35)

best avg12: 3:52.33
3:48.56, (3:44.93), 4:04.70, (4:14.41), 3:52.99, 3:48.24, 3:58.73, 4:04.50, 3:46.14, 3:47.39, 3:46.70, 3:45.35


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Doesn't work. Also, suggestions:
> 
> D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B' D' B2
> 
> ...



You need to put U' at the end of the J-perm, then the solution works


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Doesn't work. Also, suggestions:
> 
> D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B' D' B2
> 
> ...



for some strange reason this scramble isn't working. Not even for the fb.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 24, 2014)

3x3
number of times: 112/112
best time: 9.15
worst time: 18.47

current mo3: 13.35 (σ = 0.93)
best mo3: 10.16 (σ = 0.67)

current avg5: 13.63 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 10.54 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 12.92 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 11.52 (σ = 0.87)

current avg50: 13.08 (σ = 1.53)
best avg50: 12.05 (σ = 1.21)

current avg100: 12.63 (σ = 1.37)
best avg100: 12.45 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 12.51 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 12.60


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 24, 2014)

internet broke for several days and I haven't been able to post this. been driving me crazy 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-24
avg of 12: 4.46

Time List:
1. 4.73 L R' B' L' R' L U' R' L' 
2. 4.89 L' B U B' R' L B L' R 
3. (5.88) L' U L' B L U' R' L' 
4. 5.31 U R' L R' L B R B U 
5. 4.94 R U' L R' L' R' U B R 
6. 4.22 R L U L U' R' U B' L 
7. 2.82 B' L R B' U L' U' B' 
8. 5.78 U' R B L' R' L R L 
9. 4.38 L B R U L' R' L U' R' 
10. 3.07 L' U' R U' B' U' B' R' 
11. 4.45 R L R B R U L R' 
12. (2.22) R L' U R' L U' L R' L

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-24
avg of 5: 3.55

Time List:
1. (2.77) B L' B' L B R B U' 
2. 2.88 L U' B' R U' R B' L R' 
3. (6.16) U' B R L' B' L' R B' U' 
4. 3.68 R' L B R U' L B L' 
5. 4.09 U R' B L' R L' R L' U' R'

.911 skewb U perm and a .94 on camera (IIRC). 5.45 ao100. Averaging high 5.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 25, 2014)

Again, so, so close...

Average of 12: 9.07
1. 8.95 F2 R2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' U B R F' L U' L2 U B2 
2. 8.95 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 U' L2 D F U' B' U R U' R2 D2 B U' 
3. 9.07 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U F' L' U' R B D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 
4. 9.13 R D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 F' R B' L2 R D L U2 R2 
5. 8.12 F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' U' F' L' U2 R D B' D2 L' R2 
6. 8.12 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U' F L U2 R2 B U' R' F2 D 
7. 9.88 F D2 F D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' L' U' F D' L' D R2 F2 D 
8. (9.94) F2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 F' D2 B U R D' B2 F2 L' D2 
9. 9.67 L2 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F R' D L R2 B R F U B' F 
10. (8.08) L2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R' F U L2 U L' U L2 F D2 
11. 9.07 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 U' L' R2 D B' U2 R' F 
12. 9.72 U2 D2 F2 U F R2 D' B R' U' F2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 

Every solve sub-10, so that's good I guess...


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 25, 2014)

sub 4 2x2 average of 50


----------



## ottozing (Apr 25, 2014)

(6.159) B2 R F' U' B' L2 F R F B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U L2 D R2 

x' y'
U2' L R2' F2 y D' (Cross)
L' U L
U R U' R'
y R U R' 
y R' F R F' R U R'
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U (LL)

should have been pb...


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 25, 2014)

2048 game in 1:51.52
Also 1024 tile in sub 40 (I looked at the timer immediately after making this tile), unfortunately it resulted in a DNF upon trying to reach the 2048 tile


----------



## ottozing (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh hey another low 6 with an OLL skip

6.132 F R2 B U2 F2 L2 B' D2 B L2 F2 R B' R' U' R' B' L' U B 

z' R D' R' D L' y R U' R' D L (Xcross)
U2 y R' U R
y' R' U' R
L' U L U y' R U' R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R' (LL)


----------



## Iggy (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm gonna start seriously practicing OH from now on

Average of 12: 25.13
1. 23.39 F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' U2 F' D2 L U F R U R2 
2. (21.85) L B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R D' L2 R B2 D2 F L' D U2 F 
3. 22.14 D2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L B2 U R' D B2 U' L' B' U' 
4. 24.97 R U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' F' U2 B R' B L R2 U R' 
5. 25.18 B' R2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' R B2 R D' F' U' B2 L' B2 
6. 25.16 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D U R2 F2 R2 B' F2 L' F' U F L2 B' D R2 
7. 26.94 R L F2 D' R2 U2 B U2 R F R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D2 
8. 25.28 L2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L F L R' U R2 D R2 U2 
9. (31.75) R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L U' F2 D B F' L U' L' U' 
10. 26.65 B2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F U2 F2 R' B' U L' U F D2 R D B R' 
11. 26.00 L F2 R B' R2 D2 B2 R' D B' L2 U R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 
12. 25.57 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 L' U' B2 D' F2 L U2 F D2 U2

3rd best avg12 ever. I got a 25.06 yesterday


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 25, 2014)

4x4 average of 12: 35.25

35.02 D L Uw D2 L Rw' U' F2 Fw2 Uw R' D2 F' U Rw U L Rw' D2 B2 L2 R2 Uw' L Rw2 F Uw D Fw2 L' Fw B' R Uw2 Rw' D' Rw' U' Uw D'
33.79 Fw2 U' D' Fw' B Rw2 R2 Fw' B' L' B U L2 Rw F B2 L' U Uw2 D2 B2 Rw' F2 L B2 L F2 B2 L2 F' Fw2 U Uw2 Rw' Fw' B L2 Rw' R B
34.87 Rw R' D2 Fw2 D R2 F' L F U F Rw U2 R' U2 D2 F2 U Fw' D Fw B R2 Uw L D' R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw D' L' D Rw2 Fw B' L' R2 U2 Rw
36.08 Uw F' Fw' Rw2 U B D' R U' L2 Rw2 D' L' D' R' Uw2 Fw' U' Fw Uw2 B2 L2 Rw U' Uw' L' Rw R' F2 L Fw2 U' B2 L Rw B' R Uw' Fw2 B2
35.03 L' U2 B Rw Fw' U' L Rw' R' F U L R D2 B2 R2 F Uw Fw L2 B L R' F2 B' Uw2 R F Fw2 B U2 Uw D B L Rw Uw2 D' Fw B2
34.02 Rw' U L2 D' B' Rw Uw F2 U Rw2 Uw2 R2 U2 B2 R Fw2 L2 U' R2 B2 U Uw' B L Uw' D2 R D2 Rw Uw L Rw' R' U' Uw D R U D' R2
34.49 L Rw Fw2 B R' F R' Fw L' Rw B D' Fw' R2 U' Uw Rw Uw' R' D' Rw U2 Uw' D' B2 Rw2 Uw' L2 U F2 B L' Rw' B' L B D2 F2 U2 F
36.69 B Uw' D2 B2 D2 L' U' D F' Uw' Rw B' Rw2 F' L' Rw B' R2 U2 Uw2 D F' Fw2 R' F' R2 F2 U' Fw' U2 Uw L' Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw L' R U2 Fw2
35.66 Fw' U2 Fw2 B' R2 Uw' D2 L' F2 D R' U2 R Uw' Rw2 F L2 R' F L2 U2 D' F2 Rw' F' Uw2 F U2 F2 L Uw2 Rw' R' D' Rw Uw' D F2 Fw2 Uw2
36.85 Uw2 F B2 U' F Fw2 L R D2 B' Uw' L' Rw' R' U' L2 U' R Fw' Uw2 L' R2 D' L2 U' D' Fw2 D L2 Fw' Rw R U2 Fw R' Uw D Rw2 Fw2 B
(36.94) B2 D L Fw2 Uw L2 F L2 F' U2 Uw' D2 F2 Uw' L2 Uw2 L' R Fw2 B2 U' D2 Rw U L F2 R U2 D2 F' Uw B2 R' D Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D' L
(32.33) Fw' B2 U' Rw Uw2 B' L2 F2 L' F Rw' B Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw' B' L2 U R' U D' F' B2 D2 Fw B2 Rw Fw' B L R' Uw2 F2 R' D2 L' Fw B' L2

First good average in ages.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 25, 2014)

OH

number of times: 103/103
best time: 17.02
worst time: 34.87

current avg5: 27.60 (σ = 2.81)
best avg5: 21.80 (σ = 2.58)

current avg12: 25.91 (σ = 2.56)
best avg12: 23.42 (σ = 1.11)

current avg50: 24.68 (σ = 2.37)
best avg50: 24.56 (σ = 2.16)

current avg100: 25.79 (σ = 2.56)
best avg100: 25.62 (σ = 2.58)

session avg: 25.66 (σ = 2.50)
session mean: 25.74

Wat. The last 50 solves or so were really nice.

Times in the avg5 and avg12:
19.53, 24.61, 21.25, (25.17), (17.02) = 21.80
First counting sub 20, yay

22.72, 23.03, (30.70), 22.30, 23.10, (19.13), 25.12, 25.61, 23.73, 22.38, 23.08, 23.17 = 23.42

Edit: Rolled it to a 25.38 avg100


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 25, 2014)

7x7 - 5:59.70 mo3, 6:02.11 ao5


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 25, 2014)

4x4 PB 1:16.58 F B2 R2 Uw R2 B2 R' Rw Fw Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 Uw U D L U L R' D Fw F R2 U L' R' U' B F' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' Uw' R L2 Fw2 F' D2


----------



## qaz (Apr 25, 2014)

Roux:
17.95 single
28.38 24.95 (29.96) (23.56) 25.65 = 26.33 ao5
28.38 24.95 29.96 23.56 25.65 29.48 26.66 34.60 30.36 34.05 (36.30) (17.95) = 28.77 ao12

17.95: 


Spoiler



U' R2 B L2 D' F R D B' U' F2 L' B2 D R F L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B' R U' F' 

x' z2
F D //first block
r U' R2 *R'* U2 R U' R' U' R U' *R' U R* //second block
*R' U' R U'* R' U2 R //CMLL
U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //L6E

29 moves with cancellations...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 25, 2014)

Yay 6.31, 6.36, (7.54), (6.25), 6.48 = *6.38 ao5*


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 25, 2014)

6.44 "fullstep" 3x3 single

U B' R F U' B' U2 D2 L' B2 L2 B L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' U2 

R U F' R' F2' R2 U2' R' //xxcross
y U' R' U R y L' U' L //third pair
y' R' U R U' R' U R //last pair
U2 U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' //OLL
U y x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //PLL

alg.cubing.net

48 etm/ 6.44 sec = 7.45 TPS


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2014)

Finally beat my 2x2 single PB.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 25, 2014)

3x3 
12.47 avg 100


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 25, 2014)

1.04 skoob sniggle on cam lel. Could have been faster L R U B U' B' R' L'


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 25, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Yay 6.31, 6.36, (7.54), (6.25), 6.48 = *6.38 ao5*



Nice!


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2014)

30. 12.34 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R D F2 U2 R' D2 U' B F2 D'

Can't reconstruct. All I remember is LL being M2 U2 M2 (possible AUF) R' Y perm R (no AUF)

E: 
Best average of 5: 15.29
30-34 - (12.34) 14.19 (26.38) 15.32 16.37


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 25, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice!



Thanks, Pyraminx btw



Spoiler






Spoiler



Naa it's actually Clock


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 25, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Thanks, Pyraminx btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, works less well when it's already in your signature!


----------



## kcl (Apr 25, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 1.04 skoob sniggle on cam lel. Could have been faster L R U B U' B' R' L'



wat


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2014)

Adjacent/Opposite PBL in 0.30. 23.33 TPS.
E: 0.29, 24.14 TPS.
E: 0.27, 25.93 TPS.
I can't tell how good my timer stops are, but I think they're good enough.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Adjacent/Opposite PBL in 0.30. 23.33 TPS.
> E: 0.29, 24.14 TPS.



how bad were your timer starts?


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> how bad were your timer starts?


Starts were fine, not sure about stops but I think I stopped after the alg was finished (cube was still in my hands). I can't be sure though.
E: after trying to contentrate more on timer stops, I'm not sure I could manage anything past 0.35 (20 TPS).


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Starts were fine, not sure about stops but I think I stopped after the alg was finished (cube was still in my hands). I can't be sure though.
> E: after trying to contentrate more on timer stops, I'm not sure I could manage anything past 0.32-0.35.



Is the timer on a table or on your lap?


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Is the timer on a table or on your lap?


Why, does it matter? I'm not sure how I should time algs...


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why, does it matter? I'm not sure how I should time algs...



do the alg without a timer, record it, count the frames


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why, does it matter? I'm not sure how I should time algs...



I generally get slightly faster times when the timer is on my lap, my legs have a bit of give which I think results in me turning the cube much sooner and possibly before my hands have broken contact with the timer.

Which ever way you are timing, that execution is really fast  (I assume L F' R U2' R' U L')


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I generally get slightly faster times when the timer is on my lap, my legs have a bit of give which I think results in me turning the cube much sooner and possibly before my hands have broken contact with the timer.
> 
> Which ever way you are timing, that execution is really fast  (I assume L F' R U2' R' U L')


I'll try doing it on my lap (E: Turned stackmat on, picked up cube and stackmat ran out of baterry... I'll just do frames), as well as counting frames. I'll probably use the result from counting frames.
And yes, it's L F' R U2' R' U L'. I love it. I've even started using L F' R U2' R' U R U2' [R' L'] for another PBL. And l F' R U' R' U l' for an F2L case (setup with R U R' U F' U' F). It's easily my favourite fingertrick.

E2: I've filmed me doing it for ~40 seconds (with a lot of fails, so 20-30 seconds of good ones) and have counted the frames of the first few. They all seem to be about 10. However, I don't know what the FPS is, so I'm going to upload them to a computer asap (probably tomorrow) and see if there's any way I can find it from there.


----------



## kcl (Apr 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I generally get slightly faster times when the timer is on my lap, my legs have a bit of give which I think results in me turning the cube much sooner and possibly before my hands have broken contact with the timer.
> 
> Which ever way you are timing, that execution is really fast  (I assume L F' R U2' R' U L')



I agree with this. My lap gives a slightly better angle, when the timer is on a table it's an awkward hand position.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 25, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Haha, works less well when it's already in your signature!



Oh yeah …..


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Apr 25, 2014)

first big square-1 session in ~6 months
number of times: 134/134
best time: 8.37
worst time: 23.34

current avg5: 13.56 (σ = 2.25)
best avg5: 11.35 (σ = 1.09)

current avg12: 13.50 (σ = 1.71)
best avg12: 12.41 (σ = 1.72)

current avg50: 13.47 (σ = 2.03)
best avg50: 13.40 (σ = 2.01)

current avg100: 13.94 (σ = 2.45)
best avg100: 13.94 (σ = 2.45)

session avg: 14.10 (σ = 2.40)
session mean: 14.28


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2014)

Average of 12: 23.03
1. 22.55 U R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U F' U' B2 U2 B R D B F L 
2. 21.54 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D U2 F2 R B L B2 U' B2 L' B2 D 
3. 23.54 L D F2 B2 L F' B' U' B R' L2 F' D2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 
4. 22.25 F L' B R U R' B R2 D R L2 D2 B' U2 F' B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 
5. 24.53 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 D2 B L2 U R F L' F' D B D2 L2 U 
6. 19.66 U2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B F2 L' R F' R' U2 R' D 
7. 23.93 D2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F R' D2 L2 D B U2 L D' R' U 
8. 27.20 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F L2 B D2 L D' U2 B L 
9. (28.57) B2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 F' L' R B' D2 L' D L R' 
10. (17.86) D2 B' D2 L F B' U R F' U R2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 L2 
11. 21.25 B2 F2 U2 R B2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' L' F2 R' D L2 D L R' F' 
12. 23.84 L' F2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B R D' B' R2 B U' B2 R' B 

OH PB avg12


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 26, 2014)

Finally broke 15 seconds on 3x3 Ao12 and a 13.70 Ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-26
avg of 12: 14.75
Time List:
1. 13.47 B' F2 L F' U L' F2 R U R U' F2 B2 U' L F2 D2 R L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 R2 
2. 14.20 R2 U' L F U D F B' D' F2 U2 R' U D2 R' D L2 U2 R' D' L2 D R' D' L 
3. 13.86 F L' B' D' R B R2 F B R D2 L2 B R D L2 U2 B' R2 B2 F U B' U2 B' 
4. 14.55 B L' R' D2 R U' B' U2 D2 F2 R' D' U B U L2 D2 B' F' U' L R F U2 D' 
5. (21.94) B2 D2 F2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' B R' L2 D' F2 L D2 R B L B' F2 D 
6. 15.11 D2 B D F' U D B' L' U' R2 F U' B' U2 D2 B D' U2 R' D U2 L' R2 U' R' 
7. 16.69 L2 R U' F' R L F' L2 F' R' F2 D2 L2 U B D2 R D U L2 B2 F' D U2 F2 
8. 17.23 L2 R2 U2 L B' F R' B' D' F' U B F' R' L2 B' F L2 R F' R F R B2 U' 
9. 14.42 B' L F2 L2 B' D' F B' R2 D R' U' R2 U2 L F B' D' B' R B U2 D2 F2 B' 
10. (13.13) R' F' B2 D B' F' U2 F U D2 R F L2 R' F' B' L D L D' L' B D U2 B 
11. 14.37 U' B' D F2 B D2 R' F' D U2 F' L2 B U F' R' B D L2 U' F2 R' U' R U 
12. 13.62 L' U B2 U' F' U2 R' D2 L U2 F L' B2 D2 B' F L' U B' F U2 D' R' F L'

avg of 5: 13.70

Time List:
1. 13.13 R' F' B2 D B' F' U2 F U D2 R F L2 R' F' B' L D L D' L' B D U2 B 
2. 14.37 U' B' D F2 B D2 R' F' D U2 F' L2 B U F' R' B D L2 U' F2 R' U' R U 
3. 13.62 L' U B2 U' F' U2 R' D2 L U2 F L' B2 D2 B' F L' U B' F U2 D' R' F L' 
4. (15.36) U2 B2 F U' L U' B2 R U2 F' U L2 D2 B2 R L2 D F2 D2 R' B' U B' D R 
5. (12.33) R2 B' L2 F2 R' U' L R' B' F' R F R' B2 F' U L' R2 D F2 B' U F D B'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2014)

25.71 OH avg100. Not PB though


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 26, 2014)

I made this like 2 months ago:







It was meant to be sexymove to solve but ended up being U' R U R'...


----------



## kcl (Apr 26, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> I made this like 2 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm stealing this idea ok?


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 26, 2014)

9.62 avergae of 5 pb i think


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 26, 2014)

Out of nowhere I got this new 4x4 PB Avg of 5 1:44.08, 1:41.93, 2:03.42, 1:43.40, 2:05.18 
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:41.93
worst time: 2:05.18

current avg5: 1:50.30 (σ = 11.37)
best avg5: 1:50.30 (σ = 11.37)

session avg: 1:50.30 (σ = 11.37)
session mean: 1:51.60


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 26, 2014)

3:36.76 UWR 4-man Guildford challenge

Me, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu and Callum Hales-Jepp.

edited


----------



## kcl (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice little skewb average in the midst of a crappy session. 

Average: 4.435 (σ = 0.48)
Best time: 3.001
Worst time: 5.551
Individual times: 
4.434, 4.768, 4.634, 3.936, (5.551), 3.585, 3.885, 4.834, (3.001), 4.234, 4.951, 5.084


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 27, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 3:36.73 UWR 4-man Guildford challenge
> 
> Me, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu and Callum Hales-Jepp.



Nice  filmed? What events did you all do? Presumably you did 7x7x7


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> I'll try doing it on my lap (E: Turned stackmat on, picked up cube and stackmat ran out of baterry... I'll just do frames), as well as counting frames. I'll probably use the result from counting frames.
> And yes, it's L F' R U2' R' U L'. I love it. I've even started using L F' R U2' R' U R U2' [R' L'] for another PBL. And l F' R U' R' U l' for an F2L case (setup with R U R' U F' U' F). It's easily my favourite fingertrick.
> 
> E2: I've filmed me doing it for ~40 seconds (with a lot of fails, so 20-30 seconds of good ones) and have counted the frames of the first few. They all seem to be about 10. However, I don't know what the FPS is, so I'm going to upload them to a computer asap (probably tomorrow) and see if there's any way I can find it from there.



Probably around .33. I'm assuming roughly 30fps.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

399 puzzle (20x20) in *24:51.638*, *16312 moves*, *10.936tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




109318238771342565831411782368154220424612921336015939620316210026516514731334397278261941801211352551992692666214338369167257369962962725211822828320512329120717218237229917713827315537526428811920923911236935342198875993164173518831034115341181174915837978103781270762843243823763882926821418722629050451631141329106862121752482873123803511302322619522576739214648206121621843242156852112408334529719227233062583371442271403483211313572173332303393363231638399142355120201665431533160208328263219253185270237196366829422916381160344236403303503941490303150125132353101250254279253056538433834024335828307153102277513193263322893621491271891081071393437122111435926024530823314845333520747913122194186301842201281523471363276474617817928239389126161346252387298367349373563012222681243742865631735425917119302572853272231763653001903093902153911117293711662298732491051682806139537019795231971371528155103275224174373157364183320381338491643231163253042441411114511025129337720042170322262133151398293980271202234193759235211344169886321313247961913852353613892412426718295274363104386210

RRRRRRRLLDURDLDRUUURLURDLULDDRULDDRURRRRULDRULLLDR RULLLDRRDLDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUURDDDD DDDLUUUUUURDLDDDUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDD DRDLDLURDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUULDDDD RUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDRDLLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDL UUUDRDRDLDLULDRRUURRDDLULULDRURDLURRDLURRDDLUULDRU ULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULURRDLLLURRRRDLLL URRRRDLLLLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLU RRRDLLURURRDLURDDLLURDLUURURDDLUUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDD LUUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUURDDUUL URDDLULULDRRULURRDLUUULDDUURRDLURDDDLUUUUULDDRULDD RULDDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRLDRU ULDDDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRU UULDDDDRRULURDLDRULUULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULULDDRULL DRRULLLDRRULLLLDRRRDLLULDRURDDLUURDLURRDDLURRDLLLU RRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLLULLDLURRDLLURULLDRRDLL ULLLDRRRRULLUUUULDDDRUURDDLURDRDLLURDRDLLULLLDRRRR RUUULDRRULDRRULDRUULDDDRUULDDDRURDLLUURDLULDRULLDR ULLDRULLDRULLDRRRDLRURDLLLLUULULUURULDDDRUURDDLURR DLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULDDRUULDDLLLLLDRRRRRRU URDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRURDLLULUL ULURULUUUUUUUURRRULLDRULLDRULULUUULULDRRULDRURDLLL DLURDRULDDRDRUULDRURRULLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRR RRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLDRRDDRUUULRR DLUURDDDLULUURLDLDDRUULDDDRUURDLDRURDLULDDRUULDDDR UULDDDRUURDDLULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLDRUULDDDRULLL ULULULLLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLURRDLURRULRD LURDDLDRUUULLLLLLULUUUUULDDRULDDRULLDRRDLDLUURDDDL UUUULULUUUULULUURDLDRURDDLURDDLURRDLLLDRRRULLDRRUL DDRUURDDLRDLUURDDDDLUUURDDDLURULDRDLDDDDRULDDRUUUU UURUDLURDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURUDDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDD DLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDRDLLDRUR DLURRDLLLURULUURDRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLD RRULURRDDLURRDDLLURRURDDLLLURRRULLLULLLLLLDLURUULD LDRRULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRR DLLURDDLUULDDDRUULDRDLULDRRUULDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLD RRURLLDRRULDLURDRRULLDRRRUULDLUURDDRUULDRRULLURRRD LLLURRRRDLLLURURDRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLURRRRDL LLLLURRDLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLL LURRRDLLDRRURLDURLRDLURRDLDRUULLLURRDLURUURDDDLUUU UURDDLULULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDRULDLDRULDRUULDRUULDRULU RRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDDRURULLDRULLRDRRR ULLLLDRRULDRRRRULLLDRRRRUURDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRD LLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLUR RRRRDLLLDRRRURDLDDRUUULLLLURRDLLLURRDULDRULDRRRULL DRRRULLDRRULLLDRULURDRUULDRUULDRUULDDRUULDRLUURDDD RUUULLUULDDRUULDDDRULDDRULDDRULDRDLUURDDDLUULDDDDR UUULDDDRUULDLDRRULLLDRRRDLLDLUURRDLDDLUUURDDDDLUUU ULDLURDLDRDDDRUUUULDDDDDRRDLUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUL DDDDDDRUUUULDDDLDRRUUULDDRULLDRRULLLDDRURULLDRDLUL DRRULURDLURRDLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULRDRULLLLLLDRRR RULLLDLULDRRULLLDRRRRRURUUURULDRRULDRDLULDLURDLDRR ULDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLURRRDLLLURURDLULDRULLDRDUUL LDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULRDLLDRRULUUULDDRULDDRULDL DRRULULULULULUUUUUUUUUURDLUURDDLURDLDRURDLDRRULDRR RULDRULRDRULLLDRRRRULDRRULDRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULDRRULL LLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRDLLLRRRRULUULRDLLLLLLDR RRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLRRRDRULLLLLLDRRRULDLURDLDR RULDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUUURDDD DDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLUURDRDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUR DLLURURDLUURDLUURDRRULDRURDLUUURDDLUUURDDLLLDDRUUL DDRRUULRLDULDRRRULLURDLUURURDDLUUURDDDLUUDDRDLUUUU URDDDDLULURUUUUULDRULLLLDRRRRULDDRULDDRURDLUURDDLU UURDLUURDDLUUURDDLLLLDRRRULLDRRULDRRULLDRULURDLUUR DLUURRDLUULLDRRULDRUULDDDRUURDDLULLULLLLDRUULDDRUU LDDRULRDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLURDLDDRUULDLDRDRUULDDDRUU URDDDDLUUUUULURDLDRULDDDDDDRUUUURUDLURDDDDDDLLDRUU UUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDRDLDLUDRDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDD DDLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDDD DDDDLUUUUUULDDDDDDRLDRRULUUUUDRDULUURDDDDRDLDLUUUU LDDDDRURDLURRDLDRULDLUURDRULLDRURDLLDRUURDRULDRULR DLULDRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRURDLLURRULURD RULURDLUURRDLLLLLLURRDLLUUULDRLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRU LDDLLURRRDLLDRRRULLDRRURDLDRUULLURDLUURRDLLURRDLUL LLLLLUULDRLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLDRRULDRULDDRDD DDRDLUDRUUUUUULLULULULLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRU LRDRULURLDLURRDLURRDLURURDDLUURDLUUUUULDDRURDLDRUU LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDRDDRULDDRURDLDDRUURDDLURRDLLDR RURLLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLDRRRR ULRDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLLDRRULLLDDRURULLDDRURRRRULD RRULDRRULDRRULDRULDDRURDLLURURULUUURDDLULDRRRDLLLU RRRRDLLURRRDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUURDDDL UURDLDRUURDDLLURRULLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUURULDRRULDRRULDR RULDRULLDDRDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDD RURRRRULDRULLDRULLDRULLURURULLDRRULDRURDDLUUUUULUR DLUUUURDLDRULURULUUUURDLDRULDDRULDDRURDDLUURDDDLUU RDDDDDLUUUURDDDDLURDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDDD LUUUUUURDDRRRLLDRRULLLDDRRRRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULURDR ULURDRULURDRULURDRULURDLURLURDLUURDLUURDRULURDLUUR DLUURDLUURURDDLUULDRDLULDRDLURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRU LDDRULDDRULDDRULDRULDDRLUURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDD RULDDRURDLDLUURDLURLURRDLUURDDLUUURDDLUULDLURDLUUR RRDLLURDRULDLUURRDLUURDLUURDDDDLUUUUURDDDDLUUUUURD DDDLUUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDLUUURDLUURDLUURDLLLD LLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDLLDRRURULDLDLLLLLUULD DLLRULDRRULDRDRUULLUURDLDRDRDDUULDDRUUULURDLDDDDRU UUULDDDDDRUUURDRULLDRRDLDDLUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUUURDDD DDDDDDLUURDDLUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUUUULDDDRLUDRU LLLDRURDLDRDUULDRDDUULDRDDDDDDDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDR UUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDDDRUDLDRUUUUUUULDDDDDRUUUDDDLDRUU UUULDDDDDDRUURDDLLURDLULDRRULULDRDLULDRRURUUUULDDD DRDUUUUURDDDDRRDLLLUUURDDLURRDLLURRRDDLULURDULDRUL LDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULRDLLDRRURUURUUUUUULDDDRUURDDLD URDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRULDLLDRRURLDRULLLLDRRRRR RRLULLLLLLLURRDLLUUUURDDDRRDLLLUUURDDRRRDLLLLUURDR DLLURRRDLLLLDRRRRUULLDRDLULLDRRRULULLDRRULLLDRRDLU LDRULLDRRURLDRUUUUUURDLDRURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLDRRRRULL DLRULDLURDRRRRULLLLDRRRURDLUDRDLUULLDRDDRUUURDDDLU URDDLLDRRULDLURRURDLLURDLLLLURRRDLLURRRRRDLLLLLURR RRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLDLULRD LUURDRUDLURDLDRURDLURURLLDRRDLLURRURDDLLLLULLURDRU LURDRULDRRULDRRULDRDRUULUURDDLULULUUULRDLLLLDRRULD RRULDRRRULLDRRULDDRUULDDDRUURDDLURRDLLDRRULDDRUUUL DLLLLLLLULDRUULDRUULRULDDRULLLLLLLLLDRUULDRRULLDRR RULLDRRRULDRRRLLULRLLDRURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLU RRLRRDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRD LLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDRULURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUUR DLUURDRULURDDLDDDDDDLLURRDLUURDDLUUURDDLUURDRULLUR DRULURDDLULULLDLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUURDRURUULDDRRULDRRU LDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRUR LDRRULDRLLULDRLURDRULDRRULDRDRUULDRDLDLDDLDLLLLLLL LLLLLLLUUURDDLURDLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRLRULLLLDR RULDRRRULLDRRRULDRRRRULLLLLRDULDRRULDRRRRULLLLDRRR RRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLD RDRUULDDDRUUULDDDDRUUURDLURRDLDRUULDRDLDLULDDRRRUL LDRRULLLDLDDLDDDLRULDRULULLDDRULUUULDDRULRDULDDRUR DLURRDLDRURDLLURRRDLULULLDDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRUL LDRRULLLDRURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLULLLLLLLLLURRRD LURRDLURUURDDLURDDDLUULDRRDLLULDRRRULULULUULDRUUUL DDRUULDDDDRUUURDDDLUURDRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRD DLULLDRDRUULDDDRUURDDLURULUUURULDRDDLUURDDLUURDRDL LDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRDRU RDLDRULUULDDRUURDDRDLLURULDRURDLDRURDLLUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUULLLLDRRURRDLLURDLLLURRDLLLDRUURDDDLUUULDDDLDR RULDDRUUUULDLDRDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULD DDDDDRUUUUULDLLDRURDLDRDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDD DDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDLDRRUUULDLDLDR RRUURDDLURRDLDLULDDRUULDDRULLDRRULLLDRRDLURRDLLLUR ULURDLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLUL DDRUULDDRUURDRULURDRULURDRULDRRULURRDLLURRRDLURRRD LLLLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLUR RRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLLUURRDLUURDDLURLDRULUURDLUURDLU URDLUURDLULLURDDLUUULLULURLDRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRU LDRRULDRULDDRULDDRULDLDDDLLDRUULDDDRUULLLLLDRRULDR RULDRRULDRDDRUUULDRURDLURRDLURRDLDRULDLDDLUURDDDLU URDDLURRDLLURRRDLDRUULDDLURDLDRUURDDLURULDLUURDLUU RDLUULDLDLDLDDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUL DDRURDLLURRULLUURDLUURDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURDDLUURLU RDDLUURDRULLURDLUURDRULURDDLUULULLLLLLLLLLLLLDRRUL DRRULUURDRLLDDRUUURDDLDRRULLLDRRRRURLLLLURDLDRRRRU LLDRRRULLLDRLLUDRULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLDR RRRULLLDRRRULRDRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRRULLLURRRRDLLLD RRULDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRRULURDLDRUULLLU LLLLLLUULLLDRRRDLLUURLDRDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUUR DDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURRDLDLURDDL URDRDLLURDRURUULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRU LDRRULULDRRDLUURDDLURULULULULULULLLLLLLLLDRULULDRU RRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDL LLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURR RDLLURURDDLDRULDDRURDLDRUULDLUUUUURDDLUUURDDLUUURD DLUUURRDLDLUURDRULURDDLULDRDLULDRDLLURDLLLURRLDDLU RURDLLDDRLURDLUUURDDDDLUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUU UULDDDDDDRURRDLDLUURDDDLUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUU UURDDDDDDDLRDLLDRUUUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUDDDDLDRULRDLU RULDRUUULDDDRURDLLURULDRULLDDRULLDRLURRRRDLLLURRDR URDLLUUUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUULDDLDLDRRULDDRURUU ULDDDRUULDLDRRULLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDDRRRULLDRRULL URDLLDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLLULD RUULDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLLULLULLDUDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRU ULURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURURDRDLL URRRDLLLDRRRURLLLDRRURDDLULURRDRDLLULURDRULURDRULU RDRULULDRRULURDLDRULLLLDRRULLURRRDLLURRDLUURDDLUUU URRDLLURRDLDDLUUURURDLDRULUDDRLDRULUUURDLUURDLDUUU RDDLUUURDULULDRRULDRDLULLLLLDRURDLDRULDDRULDLLLDDR UULDRRRULLDRLULDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRURLDRULL LLRDRRULDDRULDRLDRURDLURRDLDRUULDLLUULUDLRULDRRULD RRRULLDDRRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRRULDDRUUUU ULRDLLUULUUUURRDLUURLDDRRULLDURLDRULDRRULDLUURRLLR RDLLLLLLLLLLLLLLURURULLDLDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRDRU ULDDDDRUUUULDDLLDRRULDRDDDRUUUULDDDUURULRDLURULDDD DDRUUUUULDRRULDRRULDDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUULDDDDDRUU UURDDDDRRRDLLURDLLURDLLURDDLUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUULDDDD DRUUUULDDDRUUDDLDRUUULDDLDRRDLULLDRRULLDRLULDRRRRU RULURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRULDLDRRULDLURRURDLURRDLU RRDLURRDLURRDRRDLLLUULULULULULLLULDRURDLURRDLURRLD LRURDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRDRUULD RDLULURDLDRULDDRULDDRURDLDRUULLULULULULULULULURUUL DRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRURDLDRURDLDRUULDLL LLDLLURDDLUUULULULURLLRRDLLULDRURDLURRRDLLDRRRULLD RRULDDRUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUULDDDRUUUUURDDDDDDDL UUUUUURDDDDDDDLUUUUUULLDDDDRDDRUDLDRUUUUUULDDDDDDD RDLURUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUUUURDDLURDDDDDLLDDRRLLURRUUL URDURLDULDRDLUUUULDDDDRUUULDLDDRRDLULDRULLDRRRUUUR DDLDRURDLLUURDRRDLLLURRLLLLLLDRRRRRRRURRDRULDRULRD LULDRULLDRULLULLDRRULDRRULURDRULURDRULURDRULDLULDR DLULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULLDLLDRRRULLLLLURRDLD RUUUULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRULULRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLUR RRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLLURRDLURRDLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRD LLDRRURDLLLUURDRULURDRULURDRULURDLUDUURDLUURRDLULU LURUUUULLLLLLLLLLDRLDRUULDRRULLURRRDLLURRLRRRDLLLL LDRRRULRDLULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRR RRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLDRDRRRR RULULDDRRULULDDRULDDRRULDDRUUULLULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRU LLDRDRUUURDDLULURDRULLDDDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULD DRULDDRULDDRULDDRRULLUUURURDDLUUURDDLUUURDLULDDRUR DLDRUUULULLLLDLDLLLLLDRRULRDLULLDRDRLURDLUULDLLDRR ULDRDRUULLULDURDDLUURDRULLURRRDLLURRRRDLLLURRRRRDL LLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDDLDRUULDRUULDRULDRRRRRRU LLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRU LRDRULLLLDRRRDRURDLDRUULLUDRULDRLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRU ULDDDRUULDDDUURRDLULDRDRUULULUUULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRU LDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURDLDRUULDDDLURURDDLURULULUUUUU URDDLUUURDRULLDLLDLDLDLDLDLDLLUUUURDDDDLUUULDDDDRU UULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDRDLULDRRURURDLURRDLLLURRDLUU RDLUULDDDRULULDRLDRRULLDRULLDRRURUULDDDRURRRDLLLUR RRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDL LLURRRRDDLULURRDDLULLUULDURRDLDLURDRULLLURDULDRULD RRULURDRULLLDRRRRULDRRULLLDRRRULULDRULLLDRRULLURRR RDLLLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLUURDDLUULDDRUUURDDLDRULDRULL DRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRULLDRULLDRULURUURD LUUURDRDLLURDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLDRULURDLDRULUULDR DLULDRULLDDRULUDDRULUULDRULURRDLLURRRDLLUUULDDRULD DRULDDRULDDRURDDLULDRRUURRRULLLDRRRULLLDRRRRUULURD DLURRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLDLDLUURDDLUU RDDRDLLURDRULULURDRULDRRRULLURRDLUURDDLUUURRDLDLUU RDLUURUURDDDLUUUDDDDDDDDRUUUUUULULULURUULLDDRUUULL LLLDRRURDLDRRULDRRDLURDDLUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDD DRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUUUDLLDLDRDRU RDDLUURDDDLULDRUULDRDLURDRURRRDLLLLURUUULDRDLULDRD LULDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRULULULULUUUULDDRURULLDRRRULL LDRRRRULLLURUURDDLURDRRDLLLURURUULDURULDDRULDDRURD DLURDRDLLLURLDRURRRDLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLURRRRRRRD LLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRR DRULURDDLLLURRDLURRDLDRUULLURDLUURDLUURDRULLURRDLD LDLDLDDRUULURDRULDRLUURDRULURDRULDLDLDLDLDRULDDRUL DRLDRULDDRURDLDRURDLDRUDRLULDDRURDLDRUURDDLLURRULL LULDDRUUURRDLLURDLULDRDLULDRDLULDRUURUURUUUUUUURDL LURDLUULDLURDLDRDRULDDRUUULDDDDRUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDD DDDLUUUULDDDDDRLDRRULUUURDULURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUU URDDDLDRRULDRRULDRULDLLUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDDRDLLURD RULLURDLDRURDLLURRRDLULULUULDDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRDLU DLURLDRURDLURRULLDRRDLLURDRULULDRRULLDRRRULLDRRRUL LDRRRULLDRRRULLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLLURDLUURRDLDLURUURD DDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUURDDLUUURDDLUURLURDDLUUUDL DLURLDRRULDRRULURDDLLLLDRRULDRRULURRDLDRUULDLDLLLL URRDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULDRRLLULDRRRULDRRLLULDRRU LDDRUULDLDLLULDRUULDRULLDRULDRRRULLDRRRULDRRULLLDR RULDRRULDDRULDDRURDLDRUULLUUURDLUURDLUURDRULURDDLL LLLLLLLLLLURDDLURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLDRDRUULDDDRUUURDD DDLUUURDDDLUURDDLURDUDDDLUUURDDDDLUUURDDDLUURDRDLL DRRULLULDDRULDRRRULLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLULULDR LURDRULDRRULDUUURDLDRURDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURR RDLLDRRRULLDRRULLDRRLDRRULURRDLLURDDRUULLLLLLLUURD DDLUUULDDDDRUUURDDDDLUUURDDLLDRRUULDRURDLURRDLURRD LURRDLDRURDLLURUUUULURULDRDLULDRDLURDRRULLDRDDLUUL DDDRUUULDDRULLDDRULDRRULLDRRLURRRDLLLLURRDLULLDRUL LDRULLDRUULDRDLULDRRUULLRRDDLULURRDLDRURDLLULLDRRR RULLULULURUULUUUUULDRURRDLLDRUULDDDRUUDRRLLURDRRDL LURDLDLURDDLULDDRUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDD DDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDRDLLDRRULDUULUURLDULDDDRUR DDLUURDDLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDDLULDRURDLLUULDRULDLULD RULLDDRUURULDRRULURRDLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRR DLLLDLURDRULDDRUURDDLURRDLLDRLUURDRLDRUULDRURDLDRU RDLLURRUULLURRDLLULDRRULURRDLLLDLURDRULURDRULURDLU LLURRDLURRRDLLDRULDDRUUURDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUURDULU RDDDDDLULUUULULDRRULDRRULDRRULURDDLLLLLDRRULDRRULD RULDDRULDDRURDLURRDLDRUULDLDLLLLDDRUULDRUULDRRUULD RULDURLDRULDLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRRULLDRRURDLDRUULLURD LUURDLUURDLUUDDRLUUURURDDDLLLLLLLLDLLDLDRLDRULDRUU LDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUURUURUUULLDRRRULLDRRR ULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDRUULD DDRUULDDDDRRUULULDDRULDDRURDLDRUUULRDLLULULULURURL DRULDRDLUUUURDLULUDLDRDRUULULDDDRDRUUULDDDDDDRUUUU UULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUDUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUUL DDDDDRULDRLURDLDRUUUULDDDDRULLDRRUUURDDDLUUULDRLDR ULLDLLDRRRUURUUULDRDLULDDRURDLDRURDRDLLURURRUUUUUU LDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLDRRULDLULULDRURDL UURRDLLURRRUDLURDDLLURRDLLLLURRDLURRDLURRDLLUURDRL DRUULDDRLURDLUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLULUURDRULURDDLUUURDD DLUUUURDDLUUURDDLLLLLLUURDDLURRDLLDDRRRRUULLDLULDR DLULDRDDLUULDDDRUULULUUULURDLDRURDDLURRDLLDRRULDDR UULUDDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDLDDRURULDRDLULDR RULURDLLLDRRRRRRULLLLURRRDLDRURDLLLULLRLURRDDRULLU RDRUULDRUULDRUULDRRULLLLDRRULDRRRRULLDRRRRULLLLLDR RULDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULRDLDRUULDDRURDLDRURDLDRUULUULL LURRDLURRDLURDRULLUDDRRULURDDLUUULLDRRULDDRUURDDLU LDDRULDDRURDLDRUULLULDRDLRULDRULDLLDRUURRDDLULDDRU UULDDDDRUUULDDRULDURRDLLDRRUULLDRDLULDRRULLURRDLUR RDLDRURDLLULLLDRRRULLLDLURRDLLURDRULULDRULLDDRULLU LDDRUUURUULDDRULDDRULDDRULDLDRRUUUUUULDRUULUURDLDR RRULLDRRRRULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLLURDLD RRRRRULLLLURRRRDLLLDRRULDDRRULUDDDRUUULDDDDRULRDUU LDDRUULDRDLDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUULDDLLLLDURDLDRURDL DRULDDRURDLLURULURDRULURDRULURDRULURDDLULLLLLLDRRR ULDRRRULLLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDDDDRRUULLRRULL URDLURLDRULURDLUURDLUURDRULURDDLULDRDLLLURDDLUUULD DDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDRUUU LDDRRDLLURULDRDLULDRRULLUULDDRULDDRULLULDRRULDRRUL DRRULDRULLDRDLULDRRURRRRRDLLLURRULDRURDLRULURDDLLU DRULDRULLDRULLDRULLDRRDLLULLLDRRRRRULUURULULUULURD LDRURRDDRULLLDRRULDDRUURRDLULDRDDLUURDDDLUURDDLURR DLDRURDLLLDRRRUULLLURDRULUDDRULDDRUUURDDDLULLLLDRU RDLURRDLURRDLURUUURDDDDLUUUUULLDRRULDDUURRDLULURRD LDLLDLDLLUDRULURDRULDRRULDRRULURDRULURDRULURDDLLUR DLLDRUUULDDRLURDRULLURRDLDLDDRULDDRULDDRRDLUULDDRU LLURRDRDLUUDLURRDLUURDDLUUURDDLUUURULDDRLUDRRULRDL ULDDRULURDLDRULURDDLULLLLDRUULULDRLURRDLDDDRUULDUU RDRLLURDLDDRUDLDRUUULDLDDDRRRULUUURDDRDLLDRRULLURD LLDRRRULLUULDDRUURDDLULDLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRULURRDDLUL ULULULLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRURURUUULLURDRDLLURRRDLLLUR RRRDLLLDRRRRULLLDRRRURDLDRUULLURDRULURDDLLLDRURDLD RULDDRRULULLDRDLUUULDDRUULDDRULLDDRURDLUULDDRULLDR RRULUURUURLULLLDRURDLDRRURDLULDDRUULDDRUUDDLDRUURD DDLUUULDDDRULDDRURDLLUULDRULLDRDLULDRRULUUULDRURDL DRURDLURRDLDRURDLURRDDLUUULDRRULLLDRRRULLDRURDLDRU ULUULDDRUURDDLULULLDRURDLURRDLURURDDDLUUURDDDLUULD DRULLDRRDLLURDDLUUURDDDLUURDLLDRRULLUURLDRLDRUULDD DRUUUURDDLUURDDDLUULDDDRURDLUULDLDRRULLURUUULDLDRR ULDDRUULDDDRUURDDLULDLDRRULRURRDLDRULURRDDLURUUULD RULLDRRULLULLDRRULDRURDLLURRRDLLDRDRUULDLDLLLURDRU LDRRULDRRULDRDRUULULDRDLULDDRULUURDDLDRULLUUURRDLL DRUULDDDRUURDDLLDRRULULDRDLULDRRULULDRURDLURRDLDRU RDLLULURDRULURLURRDLDRULURDDLLULDRUULDURDLDRUULDDR ULLDDRULURDLDRRURDLLUULDRULURRRDLLLURRRDLLURRDLDRU ULDLRDUULLDRDLURDLUDRURDLLURULDRUDRRDLUURDDLURULLR DLRULLDURLDRURDLUDRULLDRURDLULDRURDLLUDRURDLLUDDRR ULDLUURDRULL


----------



## timeless (Apr 27, 2014)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 16.20
> 1. (13.92) F' D' F2 B' R D' B2 R2 B L R' F2 R2 L D U B' R2 L F L F2 D' R F'
> 2. 17.07 F L U L F' L' B' D L2 F D' F U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R F B U R' U' D2
> 3. 15.79 R F' L2 B L U F' B' L U' L' U' R2 B U D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 B' R F'
> ...



after 3 yrs+ (1/2-1yr break inbetween) of cubing , heres an ao5 on youtube



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnhQZUkrhxc


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 27, 2014)

Beat Kennan 15-6 in a 3x3 race


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

I know full square-1 EP now lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 27, 2014)

Feet:

1:26.28
1:32.80
1:38.30

= 1:32.40

Times were gettin slower and slower but still... beats OcR


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 27, 2014)

Pyra:

7.16 PB ao5 on video (will be uploaded soon)

ALMOST SUB 7


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Beat Kennan 15-6 in a 3x3 race



I wasn't warmed up.. go away

Edit: so ranzha and I were racing skewb on TTW and..

3.86 ao12

4.91
U' R' U' B' U' L' B' R' L' B L'
1.77
L' R' B U' L R U L U' R B
3.89
U L B' L' B L' U' L R' B' L'
4.51
L B' U R U R U R B' U B
3.82
B R' U' B R' L' U R B U' L
3.53
L U B' U R' U L R B' R L
3.19
R U' L B' R' B R U' R' L B'
5.15
B L U' B' L R U L' U R' B
4.64
U' L B' U' L U' B R' B R' B'
3.18
B U B R B R' B' R B U B
3.04
R' B' R B L' B R B L' B U'
3.87
R' L U L R L' R U' R' U B

Wayy easy, not counting as UWR or PB. 

This however, I am. 
Average: 4.121 (σ = 0.55)
Best time: 2.851
Worst time: 5.717
Individual times: 
3.285, 3.868, 3.784, 3.884, (2.851), 4.783, 3.534, 3.984, 4.434, (5.717), 4.451, 5.200
No scrambles for this one, sorry.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 27, 2014)

1.96 2x2 AsR average by Yinghao Wang

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ShanghaiMilanyuanCafe2014


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry to be a prick, but I've not seen anyone using the 15 puzzle scrambles or trying out reconstructions. Why can't only the times be posted?


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 27, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice  filmed? What events did you all do? Presumably you did 7x7x7



Lol no...Evan did 7x7 and pulled off a 3:35 on the first try. I did 2x2, 6x6 and 4x4 and took the longest  

Billy might have filmed.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 27, 2014)

This sucks, I'm a Tapatalk user...


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 27, 2014)

6x6 mean of 3 PB: 2:12.63

2:11.83, 2:10.06, 2:16.00

2:10.06 is single PB too.


----------



## timeless (Apr 27, 2014)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 16.20
> 1. (13.92) F' D' F2 B' R D' B2 R2 B L R' F2 R2 L D U B' R2 L F L F2 D' R F'
> 2. 17.07 F L U L F' L' B' D L2 F D' F U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R F B U R' U' D2
> 3. 15.79 R F' L2 B L U F' B' L U' L' U' R2 B U D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 B' R F'
> ...



Average of 5: 15.42
1. 16.94 L2 D' L' U2 L2 F R2 D F D L2 R B' U2 D B' R' L D2 R L F2 R B L 
2. (14.01) D' F2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F D2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F2 U R2 L' U L' R2 U2 D' F' D 
3. (25.38) D F U D2 L2 U2 F U B2 L' F B2 U' F2 L' F2 L2 F B R' D2 F L2 F L' 
4. 14.17 F2 B2 L2 U' B L2 B L2 F' U' D F2 L F2 B' U2 B' F D' R2 U2 B' R' B' R 
5. 15.15[pll skip] U2 L B' F L U L D R B D2 L' B2 F D U' L F' U' L D2 R' D2 F D2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Sorry to be a prick, but I've not seen anyone using the 15 puzzle scrambles or trying out reconstructions. Why can't only the times be posted?



how do you know that no one looks at them?

they are in spoilers anyway so why do you care


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 27, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> how do you know that no one looks at them?
> 
> they are in spoilers anyway so why do you care



Dude, no one looks at a reconstruction of a 624 puzzle. Don't be silly.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Apr 27, 2014)

First timed 4x4 solve: 03:39.38


Spoiler: Scramble



U2 F2 Fw2 B L Rw' Uw' L' U2 D L D' R' D2 R U2 Fw' B2 L' Rw U2 Fw U' D2 B' Rw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 D' L Rw' U' D2 L2 Rw2 Uw' D L2 U'


Kinda bad but could be worse xD


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Dude, no one looks at a reconstruction of a 624 puzzle. Don't be silly.



i do

also it's not as though they fill up the whole page.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 27, 2014)

I still think we need a separate thread for slidy puzzle accomplishments. The 2048 puzzle thread was very similar to an accomplishments thread, but it was not deleted. Can we not get a thread for slidy puzzle discussion/accomplishments in the off-topic forum?


----------



## TDM (Apr 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I still think we need a separate thread for slidy puzzle accomplishments. The 2048 puzzle thread was very similar to an accomplishments thread, but it was not deleted. Can we not get a thread for slidy puzzle discussion/accomplishments in the off-topic forum?


I made a non-cubing accomplishments thread in Off-Topic and it was deleted.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2014)

6.21, 5.96, (3.43), 6.19, 6.15, 4.37, 5.99, (8.52+), 3.50, 5.09, 6.80, 4.17 = 5.44 Skewb avg12

edit: 5.22 avg12 without any substantial luck (other than the 3.22)

Average of 12: 5.21
1. 4.35 L B' U' L B R U' L' B U B L'
2. 4.89 U' R L' U' R U R' L' R' B' L U'
3. 4.15 U R' U' R' B' L R U' L' B L' R'
4. (7.01) B' L U' L U L' U' R U R' L U
5. 5.50 B U B U L' U B' L' R' L U' L'
6. 5.27 U B' U B R' U R L' R' L U R'
7. 6.26 B U L' U B R B' U' B L U' B'
8. 5.12 L U L R B' L R B' L B' U R
9. 4.90 B U L R L' U' B L' U' B U' B
10. 5.46 L U R' L U' B L' B R' B R' B
11. (3.22) R L' U R L' B' R B' U L R B'
12. 6.20 L' R' B' L B L' R' L' U' B R' U'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I still think we need a separate thread for slidy puzzle accomplishments. The 2048 puzzle thread was very similar to an accomplishments thread, but it was not deleted. Can we not get a thread for slidy puzzle discussion/accomplishments in the off-topic forum?



iirc there was one but it got deleted before anyone posted in it. me and soup made reddit.com/r/speedsliding yesterday though so we've started posting stuff there now.

asking me to not post slidy puzzle accomplishments here is just like me asking you to not post pyraminx accomplishments, lel. also it's not really off topic.

also: 224 puzzle (15x15) in *10:36.119*, *6784 moves*, 10.665tps

Reconstruction:


Spoiler




222208649158135632031311703614412316030691299448142194102211161911494114710260188871481692715512051866103161658310610018716312891765841561501625199374561867222338792518421412211110511921734716134829311711421577143214319814680195175109226833112849789811074529471671801201641821115189130202177157193218121921391044252951135978121333717623964021352045312713865018570108190851531012861541971316661179216541831251654614120771311782061713721117312614067219621515528152908196159441682112422073572091323919118171174244926181110115136145982012001924319975212883520224210172

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



hopefully I can get sub10 with a few more tries.


----------



## TDM (Apr 27, 2014)

142. 1.45 F' U' R U' R' U2 F2 U' F'

8.28 TPS, probably TPS PB. I don't keep track of it.


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> iirc there was one but it got deleted before anyone posted in it. me and soup made reddit.com/r/speedsliding yesterday though so we've started posting stuff there now.
> 
> asking me to not post slidy puzzle accomplishments here is just like me asking you to not post pyraminx accomplishments, lel. also it's not really off topic.
> 
> ...



Pyra accomplishments don't take 5 years to scroll past. They also don't crash my phone.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Pyra accomplishments don't take 5 years to scroll past. They also don't crash my phone.



don't open the spoilers then


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> don't open the spoilers then



I don't. They show up anyway unless you don't title the spoiler.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I don't. They show up anyway unless you don't title the spoiler.



sucks for you


----------



## porkynator (Apr 27, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> sucks for you



Not only for him. That's why people are asking you to stop. Just don't post the reconstructions, they are mostly useless.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 27, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Not only for him. That's why people are asking you to stop. Just don't post the reconstructions, *they are mostly useless.*



Not for people who are into slidystuff.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I don't. They show up anyway unless you don't title the spoiler.



You can't just alienate a group of users from this thread because it makes your mobile viewing inconvenient. That being said, if this problem can be solved by removing the spoiler title then just ask for that.



edd5190 said:


> A thread for accomplishments, hence the title, "Accomplishments Thread".



So, Xtowncuber, you can't say it doesn't belong here.


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> You can't just alienate a group of users from this thread because it makes your mobile viewing inconvenient. That being said, if this problem can be solved by removing the spoiler title then just ask for that.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Xtowncuber, you can't say it doesn't belong here.



Obviously Ben isn't going to remove the spoiler title. "sucks for you" kind of made that clear.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Obviously Ben isn't going to remove the spoiler title. "sucks for you" kind of made that clear.



ok ill remove the spoiler title


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> ok ill remove the spoiler title



What do you know, reverse psychology is legit!

edit: ty


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> *thanks*



ftfy


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2014)

What I don't understand is, why not talk to the guys in charge of the forum to make it so spoilers don't burninate your mobile device? It's probably not too hard of a fix, and although slidysim people might be the main users of gigantic spoilers right now, they're certainly not the only users. So having slidy people not post stuff isn't really a fix at all.

I don't think we need to post slidy spoilers anymore though, considering that all that info is in the leaderboard now anyway.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 27, 2014)

lol

Average of 5: 31.91
1. 28.49 R2 B2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 D B L' D2 Uw2 F R' Uw R F2 L F' B' Uw' F' B Fw' Uw2 R' Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 U B' R D' L Uw R' F R2 Uw2 L' R' 
2. 31.35 B2 R Rw2 D2 Rw' U2 Uw2 D' B2 U2 D' R' U2 D' Uw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 L' Rw' F' D Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw R L F2 B2 U D2 B' Fw F2 Rw2 U Fw' L2 B2 
3. 35.89 B Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 D L2 U2 F Uw' Rw' R' D' R' F2 Rw' L' B2 U' B' U' Uw B' R D' R2 Rw' Uw' F U2 Fw2 R F' D B2 U' R2 L' F' Uw' 
4. (36.57) Fw' Uw' Rw2 B2 D2 Uw' F' L U2 B R2 D Fw2 B D2 Rw2 Fw B U R Uw B R Fw2 D' R2 Uw L F2 U' D2 Fw F2 U2 Rw2 R U R' D' Uw' 
5. (28.43) U F Rw' B' L2 R' Fw' B2 D' F' R' F' R Fw2 F D' B' R B2 R2 Uw' F' U2 D2 F Rw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Uw R' U' Rw' U' Uw D' Rw B2 U Fw'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 27, 2014)

I did an ao50 spread out between 3 days this weekend got all new 3x3 PB's except for ao100
Previous/New:
Single NL: 18.21/17.59
ao3: 21.01/18.23
ao5: 22.88/22.01
ao12: 24.42/23.39
ao50: 26.59/25.80

I will continue this into an ao100 sometime this week, and unless i get like a 29 seconds ao50, i pretty much will shave about a second off of my PB ao100, so i am excited about that too. I am close to sub 25!


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 27, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> You can't just alienate a group of users from this thread because it makes your mobile viewing inconvenient. That being said, if this problem can be solved by removing the spoiler title then just ask for that.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Xtowncuber, you can't say it doesn't belong here.



We're not alienating users any more than we're alienating the BLD solvers with the BLD accomplishments thread. (other than it not showing up on the front page, but that's the mods fault so whatever) I know the thread doesn't technically say that it's only for twisty puzzles, but it is kind of implied.

I don't see what's wrong with having a separate thread for it. Many people expressed support for it the last time it was suggested, and I'm just sick and tired of this thread getting bumped with posts that a lot of people just end up skipping right over.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> We're not alienating users any more than we're alienating the BLD solvers with the BLD accomplishments thread. (other than it not showing up on the front page, but that's the mods fault so whatever) I know the thread doesn't technically say that it's only for twisty puzzles, but it is kind of implied.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with having a separate thread for it. Many people expressed support for it the last time it was suggested, and I'm just sick and tired of this thread getting bumped with posts that a lot of people just end up skipping right over.



Seeing as the OP has an accomplishment of starting to learn CLS, I would not say that this thread being exclusive to twistypuzzles is 'kind of implied'. 

You make a good point about BLD and having a separate thread. I rarely see discussions starting from slidysim posts and reconstructed PBs, although I definitely see discussion and reactions with other posts in this thread and in the BLD one. However, I still don't see the problem of there being a few posts to skip over (I do the same to pretty much everyone else's accomplishments unless a) I know the user/person b) the accomplishment is an UWR or close to one or c) it's an accomplishment in an event I like e.g 2x2). As this is pretty much the most popular thread, bumping really isn't an issue as it pretty much remains on the front page no matter what.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 27, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Seeing as the OP has an accomplishment of starting to learn CLS, I would not say that this thread being exclusive to twistypuzzles is 'kind of implied'.
> 
> You make a good point about BLD and having a separate thread. I rarely see discussions starting from slidysim posts and reconstructed PBs, although I definitely see discussion and reactions with other posts in this thread and in the BLD one. However, I still don't see the problem of there being a few posts to skip over (I do the same to pretty much everyone else's accomplishments unless a) I know the user/person b) the accomplishment is an UWR or close to one or c) it's an accomplishment in an event I like e.g 2x2). As this is pretty much the most popular thread, bumping really isn't an issue as it pretty much remains on the front page no matter what.



Am I being a nub or does CLS not refer to "corner last slot" which has to do with twisty puzzles? 

Maybe you're ok with seeing it bumped and whatever but it really annoys me when I open up this thread and all I see is a time on some obscure puzzle that almost no one solves.


----------



## BrianJ (Apr 27, 2014)

2.83 official average. I don't really care about 2x2 anymore. I have way more motivation for BLD this stupid event. Not that BLD is bad, but I have not motivation it either. I'm currently TRYING to get better a one-look. And learning EG. My attitude may change, but Spring Break is ending today.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Am I being a nub or does CLS not refer to "corner last slot" which has to do with twisty puzzles?
> 
> Maybe you're ok with seeing it bumped and whatever but it really annoys me when I open up this thread and all I see is a time on some obscure puzzle that almost no one solves.









edit: I could also take your argument and replace "some obscure puzzle that almost no one solves" with "pyraminx" and my argument would be just as (in)valid as yours.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2014)

Drew, it's the Accomplishment Thread. Not the WCA Official Events Accomplishment Thread. If you don't like the fact that a lot of different accomplishments get posted here, maybe it's time for you to stop reading every post in the thread.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Am I being a nub or does CLS not refer to "corner last slot" which has to do with twisty puzzles?



I guess. I was thinking more of the speedsolving of twistypuzzles though.



XTowncuber said:


> Maybe you're ok with seeing it bumped and whatever but it really annoys me when I open up this thread and all I see is a time on some obscure puzzle that almost no one solves.



Just because you're annoyed, doesn't make you right. 

I've tried seeing your point of view, have you done the same with mine? Or qq's or Ben's?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 28, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Drew, it's the Accomplishment Thread. Not the WCA Official Events Accomplishment Thread. If you don't like the fact that a lot of different accomplishments get posted here, maybe it's time for you to stop reading every post in the thread.


Going off of what you said, also people don't post their times here to impress people, at least i don't. Once i get an accomplishment, it makes it more cool to type it out and read it on a screen, and to share it with other people.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 28, 2014)

heres another reconstruction for you all (yaysub10):

224 puzzle (15x15) in *9:55.623*, *6494 moves*, *10.903tps*



Spoiler




144882141902448781117720745621302636123407616632731161191859819210081491702041691481128616230165951431114082595615361391331881054315519310871123422921279712642174911022210194750173113538200120871171752151101520113415611762983668912811321716852202257141962321818464203104672115118741554671965494681862061971471602813711410917763224172581910610714272211468417919174653360697512216111820913880167164103211125935383513171139129152251159915716792231991312121891631021321502014515418170721586208159182051945190183220180142213518237136178412138521021617312444198219149195

RURDDDLUUULDLDRDDRUUULDDDDRULDDRUUUUURDDDDDDLUUUULLRURLDRULDDDDDDRUULDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDRUULDLDDDRUURULLULURURURURURURULULURULDDRURDLUURDDDLUUULDDDDDRURRDLURDLLURDDLUUUUURDDRRDLLURDLDDDLUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUULDDDDDDDRUUUUUURDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUURURURULUDRDLULDRDLULDRDLURDDDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDLUUULDDDDRUUUULDDDRUULULURDLRULDDRULDDRUULDDDRUULDRRRULDRRRUULDDRULLULULULULULUUURRDLULDRDDDLUUULURLDDDDDRUUULDDDDRULDDRUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUULLDRDDDDRUUUUULDDDLDDDRRULDRUUULDDRUUUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRURDLUURDLLLUULURDLRDLUULDDDRUDRULUURDRDLDLUURDDDLUURDDDLUULDURDLDDRUUULDDDDRUURDDLUUULDDDRUURDLURRDDLURURRDLLURDLULDRRULLDRLULDRRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRULLDRRRULLUUUURDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLULURULUUUUUULDLDRRULDDRUUURURDLULDRDLULLDRURRDDDDLUUULDDDDRUUUURDDDDDLUUULDDDDRULDDLDRRULDLURDDRULDRUULDDDRUUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDDLUUUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDDDDLUUUURDDLUUDDRDLUUUUUUUURDDDDDDDUDLUUUUUURULDRDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULURDLDDDLDRRUUUULDDDRUULDLDRRUURDLULLDRURRRDLURDDLDRRDLUURDDDLURLURDDLURRDLLLLDRRULDRRRULLURRRDDLURRDDLURDLLUULDRURDLURRDRDLLULULDRULLRRDRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRURDLLULDRRULDRDLUDRURDLLUURRRDDLLURRULDRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLLLURRDLURRLRRURURDLULDRULLDRDLULDRRDLLULDRRRUULLDRULLDRULUULDDRULDDRURDDLULDRRUULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDRULLDLDRRUURURULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRRRULLLLURDLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULDRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRDRRRUULURDDLULLLDRRRURDLDRUULDLURLLDDRUURDDLURUUURDDDDDLLRLRRULLURDDRUULDLDLLLURDRULURDRULURDRULURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDRULDDRULDDRULULURUULULDRRULDRRUULDDRUULDRULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLDDRRULLULLLLLDRUULDRULDRLDRRUULDDLURDRRUULLDRRRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRURLURDDLURULDLLLLLLULULLDLDDRUULDRURULLDRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLDRRRULLLDRULLDRRRRRULLDRRRULLLLLLLDRRULDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRDLDRULLDRURDLULLURDLDRRULURDDDLUURDDDLDLUURDLUURDLUURDDRUULDDLURDLDULDRRULDDRRULULDURDDDRUUULDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDDRUUUDDLLURRDULDRDLULULULUUUURULDDRULLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULDRDRLUUURDDLURULDLDLDLDDDDDLDDDRULDDRURDLDRURDLLLUDRUULLDLRRDLUULDDRULLDRRRULLURDLLDRRULDLULDRRULLDLURDRULLDRRULLLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRLLULDRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRULLDRRULDLULULDRRULDRRULURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLLLRRLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLDRUULDDDRUULDRRRRDLLLLLLURRDLULDRRULLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUULLDRLDRLULDRURDLURRDLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRRDLLLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRRDLLDRRULDLUURDLLLURRRRDLLLURRDLUURRLDDLUURURDLLURRDLURDDLDLLLLURDRULURDRULURRDLURURDDLLLDLLDRUULDDRUULDDRDLUDRULURDLULDRRULLLDLURDRULLDRRULLLDRRRRULLDRURDLLULLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRULLRRDLULLLDRRUULLURRDLDRRULLLDRRRRULDRRRULLLLURRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLURLLDRRLUDLURDRURDLULDRDLULDRULLDRDLULDRRULLLULDRDLURRRULLDRRRRULDRRULLLLDRRRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLLLURRRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLDRUULDDDRUULDDRULLULDRURDRDLLURDRULLLULDRURRDLLURRRDLLLDRRRULDRURDLLURRUULDRULLDLLLULDRRULLLDLURDRRRRULLLDLLLLLDLURDRULDRRULURDRULDRRRULLDRRRRRRULLLLLDRRRRRRULLLLLURRRRRRDLLLLURRRRDLLDRDRUUULDLRULDDRUUURDDDLULLLLDRRULDRRRULLURURURDDDLLUDDDRRUULLULUULURRDLLURRRDLLUURRDDLUURRDLUURDDDLUUUURULLLLLLLLLLDURDLRULDLURDRULLLDRRRRULLLDRRRRUURDLLLLURRRRRRDDRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRRULLLLLLLDRRRRRRRULLLLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRRULLDRDRRRRUULLLLDRRRRRULLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULURDDLDLURDLDRULDDRULDDRULDDRULDDRUUUUURDDDDDLLURDLUURDLUURDLLURDLUUUULLDRDRUUDDRUULDRRULLLDRRRULLULDRURRDLLDRDUURDLDRUULDDDRUUULDDDLUURDLDDRDRUUUULURLDLURRDLDLDDURDDULUULDDRULDDRULDRDLULDRDLULDRDLULDDRULDDRLURULLDRULLDRULLDLURDRULLDRURDLURLDRRULDLURUULDDRULDRRRDLLLULLURDRRRRRRDLLLLLULLURRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRURDRDLLURRRRDLLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDDLURDLLULLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRLDDRURDLLURULDRURDRDLLURRRDLLLLUURURRLLDRULDRRULURDLURDLUDRULURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDRULURDDLULLLLDLLLDLDLURDDLURDLLURRRDDLULLDRDRUULDDDRULDDRUUURDULURDDDRDLULRDLUUURDDRRDLLLUURDRRDLRURDLLLDLUULDDRULLDRRDLLUURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLURRDLLDRRURDLLLULURRRDLLURRRDLLLURRRRDLLLURRRRDLLURRRDLLLLURRDLURRRDLLURURDDRUULDDRUULLDDRUULDRUULDRUULDRUULDRUULDRULDRRULURDDLLDLLLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULDRRULURRDLDRUULLUUULDDDRRDLUUDRDDUULUURDDDDLLDRUUUULDDDDDDRUUUUULDDDDDRUUUULDDDRDLULDRRUUULDDRULLDLDRRURDLULLLDRRRRULLURDLURRDLDRLULLLLDRRRRRULURDRULURULLURRDLDLLLURDRULURRDLRUURDDLLDRRULDRULULULULULDRRULDRDLULDRDULDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRURDLDRUULDLDLLLLLLULUUUUUULURDLDDRUURRDLULDRDDDLUUUURDDDDRDLLUUUURDDDDDDLUUUUURDDDDDLUUUURDDDRDLLUUURDDRRDLLLUURDRRRDLLLDRRRULLURRDLLLDRRRULLLLDRUULDRURDLLRLDULDRRRULULDRRULLDRRRULURRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLURRRRRDLLLLDRRRRURDLLDRRUULDDLURULLLURRRDLLURURDDLUUURDDDLUUUURDDDLUUUDRUURDDLDRURDLRULDLUURDDLURULDLDRUUUURDDDDDLUDRULUUUUURDDDDDLUUUUUURDDDDDLULULULLDLLURDDLURRDLLLDRRRRULLLLDRRRRRULLDRRULLLRDRULLDRRRRULDLURDRULDRURDLLDRRULDRLURRDLULDRURDLULULLRLDRULLDRRRULURRDLLLURRRDLLURDRULURDDLULURULURDDLUURDLURRDLURDDDDLLUULULURDLDRURDLDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDLDDRUUULDDRULDDRULLRLDRLULDRRRURUUUULDDDDRUUULDLDRLDRRUULDLLDRRRDLLURRDLLURURDLULDRULLLDRRULLLDRRDLULDRULLDRRRULURULDLUULRLURRDDLUULURDLDDDRUUURDDDLUURDRRDLLLURRRRDLLLLDRRULLLLDDRRRRURRRULLLDRRRRULLLLLDRRULDRRRULDDRUURDDLURRDLLLURRULLLDRRULDRRRULLDRRULDLLLLLURDRULURDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLULLULLLLLLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLLDRRRULLDRRRULLDRRULUDLDDDLLURLDRURDLLDRRULLDLUURRDLURRDLURRDLLLLURDLDRULDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRRULLLLDRRULLLDRRULLURRDLLURRRDLLURRRDLDRULLUDRDULDRURRDLLLURRRRDLLLLUURRDLURDRULURRDLURRDLURRDLULUUUURDLULDDDRUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRULLDRDLULDRRURLURRDDLURURDULURDDLUUULUURLDRULDRRULLLLLLDLURDRRULLDDLUDRLUURDRRRULLLDRRRRULLLUURDLDRURRRDLLLLDRRRRULLLDRDRRRULULDDRRULULDDRULDDRDRUULDRDLURDLDRUULUULULURDRULURRDLDLDLDLDLURDLDRURDLURRDLDRURDLDRUURDDLLURRULDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDLUURDRULURDDLDLDLLLDLLLDRRULDRRULDRRULUDRDULURDRULURDRULURDRULDRULDDRDDDRUUUULDLDDDRULLDRULLDRULLDRDLULDRRULULURRRDLLLDRURUDRULRDLULDRDLULLULURDLDDRUULDDRULURDRULDRRULURDULDRDRRRULLLLDRRULUULDRUUUULDDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDDDRUUULDDRRRDLLLURULDRRRRDLLLLURRRRRUUULDDRULDDRULDLDRRULDLURURULDLURRDLULDRDRUULDLLURDRUULDRULURRDLLURRDLULULLLLDRRULDRRRULLURRRDLLDRRULDDRUUURDDLURLDRDDLUUURDDDUUULURDDDLDRULDLULDDRULDDRULLUURUUUDLURDLDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRDLUURDLDRUULDRUURDDLLDRRULULDRULLDDRULLDRRRULLDRRULDLULDLURRDLLURDRULURRDRRRDLLLLUURRDRRULLDRRULDRUULDRDLULUURDLLURRRDLLUUURDLDUURRDLURDDDLLURDLUULDDDDRUUULDDDRUULDDRURDLLULUULDDDRULDRUULDDRURDLULLDUUURUULDURDLDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDDRUULDDRURULLDRRRULDRRULLLDRRRRULLURRDLLURDLUURRDLLUURRDLDLDLULRRRDLDRRULLLURDLDRURUULDDRULDRDLULLLURRDLLURRRDLLDRRULLDLURRLDULDRURDLLURDRULLURDRULLURRRDRDLULLURRDLUURRDLURDDLLURDDLUULDDRULLUURDDLDRUULDRURRDLLDRURDLLUUURDLLURRRDLLURDDRUULDLLDRULURDLDRULURRDLULDRRULDLU


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 28, 2014)

^The spoiler works this time, thanks


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 28, 2014)

yeee on cam

Average of 5: 8.11
1. 7.80 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F D2 L D' B2 D' R D2 B' L2 
2. 7.91 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B' L' B2 D L2 F' L2 B' U B2 
3. 8.62 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B U R' B2 U R' D2 L' D2 U' F 
4. (9.92) L' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 R' F2 L B L2 F L R2 U' B D2 B 
5. (6.93) L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R' U' F R2 F R' F U2 R B2


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Just because you're annoyed, doesn't make you right.
> 
> I've tried seeing your point of view, have you done the same with mine? Or qq's or Ben's?



Oh, no, it's because I'm right that i'm right. 

I have tried to see to see your point of view. I don't agree with it. 

I would even be ok if there were only 15 puzzle accomplishments on here, but honestly, a good deal Ben/Soup's higher order stuff only means anything to Ben and Soup, making it a lot like useless spam. Most people who read the forum wouldn't have any idea what's fast for a 224 puzzle. Might as well make it a PM conversation...or, as a compromise, a separate thread...

maybe a lot of other people actually care about 224 puzzles...but I haven't met them as of yet.

I can see that I'm unlikely to come out on top of this argument, but I still think I'm right.

So, I say again, what's wrong with a slidy puzzle accomplishments thread? Or even just a non-twisty accomplishments thread? Not one of you answered that.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 28, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 3/3
best time: 1:04.84 *PB*
worst time: 1:42.54

current mo3: 1:25.22 (σ = 19.04) *PB*
best mo3: 1:25.22 (σ = 19.04)

session avg: 1:28.29 (σ = 0.00)
session mean: 1:25.22

times (reset, import):
1:28.29, 1:04.84, 1:42.54

Scramble for the 1:04.84 - R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B' R F L2 R D U2 F U' B2


----------



## BrianJ (Apr 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I would even be ok if there were only 15 puzzle accomplishments on here, but honestly, a good deal Ben/Soup's higher order stuff only means anything to Ben and Soup, making it a lot like useless spam. Most people who read the forum wouldn't have any idea what's fast for a 224 puzzle.
> 
> I can see that I'm unlikely to come out on top of this argument, but I still think I'm right.
> 
> So, I say again, what's wrong with a slidy puzzle accomplishments thread? Or even just a non-twisty accomplishments thread? Not one of you answered that.



Agreed


----------



## Fawn (Apr 28, 2014)

Broke my Megaminx PB by a mile. I got a 1:01.801 solve. I made a significant change on the way I solve SuperF2L. I used to do it the way Simon Westlund did, but I now I Solve the beginning of it like Simon and the rest like Balínt. I tried doing the entire SuperF2L like Balínt but it wasn't working out. Anyway, I'm hoping that the next competition I attend will have Megaminx.

Super happy.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> what's wrong with a slidy puzzle accomplishments thread? Or even just a non-twisty accomplishments thread?



nothing, but mods say no.


----------



## kcl (Apr 28, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> nothing, but mods say no.



I still fail to understand why they find it any different than having a separate thread for blind accomplishments.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 28, 2014)

I definitely agree with XTownCuber's view. It was more of an issue to me when soup was posting random size puzzles every few days - it just came across the same way as someone picking a random event that no-one ever tries in order to claim UWR, like the solving with elbows thread, except with less response. Ben has recently been showing that most of these "UWRs" are readily beatable by someone who is good at slidy puzzles anyway. 

I'm in full support of a separate slidy puzzle accomplishment thread: it means that these posts remain just as accessible to people who care about them, while not impinging on those who don't. I'll also admit that a big part of the effect they have on me is the fact that tapatalk won't process the custom-named spoilers as normal spoilers, and therefore wont collapse them into a drop-down. If that issue was solved, I wouldn't be as bothered (qqwref makes a good point that the reconstructions are available for those who are interested, so they can seemingly be omitted without a negative effect on anyone).

I also agree that the point about the blindfold accomplishment thread is a good one: if you're against having a separate slidy puzzle accomplishment thread, it seems to me like you should also be against the blindfold accomplishment thread being separate. Unless you have a good reason why slidy puzzles are significantly more similar to the kind of twisty puzzle achievements expected in this thread than blind accomplishments are, there should be no issue with having a separate thread.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 28, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> It was more of an issue to me when soup was posting random size puzzles every few days - it just came across the same way as someone picking a random event that no-one ever tries in order to claim UWR, like the solving with elbows thread, except with less response. Ben has recently been showing that most of these "UWRs" are readily beatable by someone who is good at slidy puzzles anyway.



a lot of the stuff that soup does has already been done before and most of the solves he posts arent uwrs anyway. the 20x20 and 25x25 that I posted yesterday, and the 15x15 I just posted arent uwrs, qqwref is way faster at all the big puzzles because no one else is good with mouse controls (but he doesn't practise anymore)


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2014)

TIL, people use mobile apps for speedsolving. Ever heard of a browser? View speedsolving on it if you don't want spoilers auto-opening.

I only dislike slidy puzzle accomplishments being posted here when SOMEONE posts over half the posts across 20 posts. Avoid spam by editing rather than >quadra posting. I haven't seen Ben post like I just described so who cares?

I don't understand why people post scrambles for puzzles over 3x3 unless they wish to specifically point out an easy scramble.

As long as it's not "I just solved 20 different twisty puzzles for the first time" spread across 20 posts it's fine.

I have never used the 15puzzle sim but I looked at the TPS/movecount difference in Ben+Soup's 624 puzzle or whatever and found the doubled movecount interesting


----------



## soup (Apr 28, 2014)

> I only dislike slidy puzzle accomplishments being posted here when SOMEONE posts over half the posts across 20 posts. Avoid spam by editing rather than >quadra posting. I haven't seen Ben post like I just described so who cares?



Half the posts? When? Give me even one example of that happening. In the future, if you want to call me out on something, just address me directly. It's better than the old passive-aggressive routine of "hurr SOMEONE keepz doing this!"



> As long as it's not "I just solved 20 different twisty puzzles for the first time" spread across 20 posts it's fine.



OK. Please provide me with some examples of that happening.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I would even be ok if there were only 15 puzzle accomplishments on here, but honestly, a good deal Ben/Soup's higher order stuff only means anything to Ben and Soup, making it a lot like useless spam.


I care too, actually. But, on the other hand, do you think I care about most of the stuff that gets posted here? Endless slow PB averages of the same event (3x3 lol)? Someone fast posting a bad average because they just took a week long break, and 10 other people congratulating them on how fast they still are? Someone learning a puzzle and posting every incremental improvement? Look at the post count on this thread. This thread IS spam. That's the point. You ignore the stuff you don't care about because there is stuff you do care about. If you don't want to read every post in this thread, then don't. Simple as that.




XTowncuber said:


> So, I say again, what's wrong with a slidy puzzle accomplishments thread? Or even just a non-twisty accomplishments thread? Not one of you answered that.


Ask the mods. Then ask them again. Then ask them a third time. Then get your friends to ask them, and have them send you the response. Then make a poll. Maybe if you raise enough of a stink they'll change their mind about what they've already made clear - that sliding puzzle accomplishments belong in the accomplishment thread, just like every other accomplishment, and that *they do NOT want other accomplishment threads cluttering up the forum*.

Before you keep harassing us for something that isn't even our decision, maybe you should stop for a moment and think about why you hate fellow cubers so much.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 28, 2014)

I haven't cubed like at all since Dixon Open. It's nice to know I didn't slow down a bunch.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-27
avg of 5: 7.92

Time List:
1. (6.53) R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R F' D2 L R U' F D2 R U' 
2. 7.25 R2 U' B L' F' D' B' L' U F2 R U2 D2 L U2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 
3. (9.46) F R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R' U R B' U' L' U2 F2 D' 
4. 8.55 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F D' L F' D' B' F2 R' B2 L' 
5. 7.96 F U2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B L' F' L2 D' U' B' D B L U



Also, 29.xx 4x4 single with OP.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 28, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Also, 29.xx 4x4 single with OP.



vgj


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 28, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I haven't cubed like at all since Dixon Open. It's nice to know I didn't slow down a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on still being so fast !!!

edit: this is funny because qq just posted.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 28, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> congrats on still being so fast !!!
> 
> edit: this is funny because qq just posted.



Oh wow...how ironic.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 28, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> congrats on still being so fast !!!
> 
> edit: this is funny because qq just posted.


Yeah, i was just about to quote you on that haha. I am on your side about sliding puzzle stuff too though.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 28, 2014)

16.94 average of 12. Don't have scrambles since it was FiveTimer and I didn't wanna copy it.


This thread is spam. "OMG I BEAT MY PB BY 0.01 SECONDS AND I WANNA POST ABOUT THEN TOMORROW I WILL TRY AGAINA ND DO IT AGAIN OMG OMG OMG I AVG (Spelled that wrong the first time. Oops.) 58 SECONDS ON 3x3 AND I WANNA POST ABOUT IT.

How about we move this to off topic so we can get the wish of "We only want REAL discussion here. No fool arounds, nothing. Just discussion about whatever you see in the OP." -mod

Okay?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 28, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Woah. You haven't slowed down at all! You are quite quick! Also, good job with the 4x4 single that is like, 50 seconds faster than my Yau average (I'm slow... Stupid bad recognition.)


This makes qq's post even better haha!


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys I just got a sub-1 single on Sq1 omg so hype


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 28, 2014)

OMG WTF TOTALLY WORTH THE DOUBLE POST LASKJ:LKSDJFSDF

PB SNIGGLE 52.91


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> OMG WTF TOTALLY WORTH THE DOUBLE POST LASKJ:LKSDJFSDF
> 
> PB SNIGGLE 52.91



Nice!

actual accomplishment: 8 puzzle 1.642 average of 100/1.528 average of 50


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> OMG WTF TOTALLY WORTH THE DOUBLE POST LASKJ:LKSDJFSDF
> 
> PB SNIGGLE 52.91




OMG OMG OMG GO FOR THE CANADIAN RECORD


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 28, 2014)

soup said:


> lol
> 
> DAE BREAK PBS BY 0.02 SECONDS AFTER 3 MONTHS OF NOT SOLVING?!?




Then get happy about it and assume they will break another PB because of how "good" they are after three months of not solving.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 28, 2014)

soup said:


> Half the posts? When? Give me even one example of that happening. In the future, if you want to call me out on something, just address me directly. It's better than the old passive-aggressive routine of "hurr SOMEONE keepz doing this!"
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Please provide me with some examples of that happening.



It's strange that you would infer I was talking about you, when I did not name you and only described this user as "posts over half of 20 posts" and you assumed I was talking about you?

And I'd prefer not to waste my time going through your post history, I do remember a while ago that your last 40+ posts were in this thread within a certain time period.

I'm just going to back out of this discussion right now. I was not being passive aggressive, I was actually saying twisty puzzle posts are fine as long as individual users use spoiler tags for their reconstructions and they don't constantly spam rather than join posts. You look rather stupid attacking someone who just agreed with you.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 28, 2014)

Average of 5: 21.82
1. 22.10 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F L R' F' R U' B U F U2 
2. (30.88) L2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 B L2 D' B D2 B R U' F2 U' 
3. (20.07) U D' F B R' D2 F' D L' U' B2 L B2 R2 L U2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 
4. 20.54 L2 U' F2 U B2 U R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L' U' F L B' D B' F D' 
5. 22.82 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 F' D' B R2 U F' L R U2 

OH. 0.02 slower than PB


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2014)

First solve of the day: 9.326. PLL skip, most of my PLL skips are sub 10, which probably means my PLL is well over 2 seconds. seems slow.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 28, 2014)

LSLL with inspection

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 1.331
worst time: 6.017

current avg5: 4.327 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 3.551 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 4.000 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 3.808 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 4.195 (σ = 0.54)
best avg50: 4.195 (σ = 0.54)

session avg: 4.195 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 4.155

Best single was just a u perm ;P

EDIT: 4.088 avg50, 4.162 avg100


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 28, 2014)

5x5 1:13.08 average of 5 and 1:15.28 average of 12

(1:12.24), 1:15.17, 1:12.54, 1:14.43, 1:12.28, 1:16.16, 1:17.02, 1:14.77, 1:18.27, 1:16.97, (1:19.59), 1:15.23


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 28, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Before you keep harassing us for something that isn't even our decision, maybe you should stop for a moment and think about why you hate fellow cubers so much.


You're funny. Cause you know I totally hate you guys for disagreeing with me.

I like how you continue to encourage my "harassment" by responding to my posts. If you really don't want me to harass you, then I don't think there's any need to respond to this post.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2014)

11.106 Average of 5
11.501 Average of 12

Those seem very close to each other considering how lucky my other PB AO5s have been compared to my AO12s, Almost sub 11 Average of 5, but I got a did not roll the 13 before the 3 10s and a 11.4, so it was unlikely I would get a better time. I have come close a few times to beating my PB Mean of 100 and probably will today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 28, 2014)

7x7 mean of 3 PB: 3:27.09

3:22.12, 3:30.57, 3:28.57

3:22.12 is single PB too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2014)

12.453 Mean of 100. Sub 12.5! I guess that's what happens when you do 300 solves in one sitting...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 28, 2014)

11.4x official 3x3 average at Cornell yesterday, beating my comp PB (12.13) from over 2 years ago.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 28, 2014)

5x5 average of 5 PB: 1:09.60

(1:05.18), 1:09.43, (1:11.99), 1:09.80, 1:09.58


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 28, 2014)

6.82 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' L D' R2 D F' D2 U B2 U' NL PB 
x2 y' // Inspection
(D U') R' U' R D // FB
U R U' R2 U' M' U R U R' U R U' r' // SB
U U' L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
U M U M' M U2 M' U' U2 M' U2 M // LSE


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> You're funny. Cause you know I totally hate you guys for disagreeing with me.
> 
> I like how you continue to encourage my "harassment" by responding to my posts. If you really don't want me to harass you, then I don't think there's any need to respond to this post.



omg you just defined the whole point of arguments and cyber-bullying over one post yay!

(I don't mean to be rude in any way, if this is taken as that. I am just getting the biggest kick out of this.)


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 28, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> 6.82 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' L D' R2 D F' D2 U B2 U' NL PB
> x2 y' // Inspection
> (D U') R' U' R D // FB
> U R U' R2 U' M' U R U R' U R U' r' // SB
> ...



WAT WAT WAT XD
Average of 5: 8.79
1. 9.80 B2 D F U' B U' R F R2 D R2 D B2 U L2 U' F2 D L2
2. 6.82 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' L D' R2 D F' D2 U B2 U'
3. 9.75 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U L2 R2 B D2 L' B L F D B R U'
4. (12.08) R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D L F2 D B2 F U F D L D2
5. (6.45) L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 U B' R2 U2 B' D R' B F' L F'


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 12.453 Mean of 100. Sub 12.5! I guess that's what happens when you do 300 solves in one sitting...



for you, at least, i start to decline after about 100 or so... 

Accomplishment: 43.63 PB on 4x4x4  last layer was anti-sune into PLL parity


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 28, 2014)

Finished EG-2. Now a member of the full EG club.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Finished EG-2. Now a member of the full EG club.



:tu


----------



## Lapinsavant (Apr 28, 2014)

(1:11.04), 1:10.28, (1:07.22), 1:10.96, 1:07.91 = 1:09.72 5x5 avg5


----------



## timeless (Apr 28, 2014)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 16.20
> 1. (13.92) F' D' F2 B' R D' B2 R2 B L R' F2 R2 L D U B' R2 L F L F2 D' R F'
> 2. 17.07 F L U L F' L' B' D L2 F D' F U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R F B U R' U' D2
> 3. 15.79 R F' L2 B L U F' B' L U' L' U' R2 B U D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 B' R F'
> ...



Average of 5: 15.52 (σ = 0.28)
1. 15.76 U B L F' D F2 R' B U' D B D L' B2 U' F' B2 L U2 B' F' D F2 U2 L' 
2. 15.68 L D L R' D B2 R2 L' F' D' U F' U' L' D' L2 U D' L F2 B D L2 D R' 
3. (17.49) L' B' D B D2 B' F2 L' B D2 L' B' R2 B' U2 L' F D2 U' F2 B' R' B' L2 R2 
4. (14.96) D2 F L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' F L B' U2 L' D2 U2 F U B' D' U' B2 R' B' D R 
5. 15.12 B' R D2 B D' R F' R2 L' B F' L' D2 L2 F2 D R F' R2 D2 B2 D F R F'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 28, 2014)

*Clock 5.04 single* (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, 1) / (-2, 2) / (0) / (3) / (-4) / (-5) / (-2) / (-2) / ddUd
So close..


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 28, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-28
avg of 12: 9.25

Time List:
1. (6.33) B' U' R U' B' L U' R U 
2. 9.65 B' R' U R B L' B R' U' 
3. 10.38 L' R' U' B' R L' U' B' R' 
4. 10.54 B' L' U' L R' U' R' U' L 
5. 6.69 U B' U L' B' L U' B' R 
6. 8.52 L' U' L' U B L B' R U 
7. 11.78 B' U' L U' L' B' R U' R 
8. 8.64 R L B R L R U L' R' 
9. (13.83) R' B U L' R' U' B L' U 
10. 9.80 R' L U L U' R' U B 
11. 8.75 U R' U R' B R' B' L 
12. 7.71 L' R B' L B' L' R' B
Also a 9.99 Ao50


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 28, 2014)

7x7 - 6:29.26 ao12 with 4 counting sub 6s


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Clock 5.04 single* (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, 1) / (-2, 2) / (0) / (3) / (-4) / (-5) / (-2) / (-2) / ddUd
> So close..



 that's fast
reconstruction? i got 6.33, wasn't that lucky... from start i did z and started with the pin that is already up


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 29, 2014)

PB Pyra ao12
Easy scrambles though.

Session average: 4.74
1. (3.02) L U' B R U L U' R' u 
2. 5.45 U R' B U' R' B' R L B l r 
3. (6.35) U' L B' U' R B' R' U' l' b u 
4. 5.41 R L' B' R L U R' U b 
5. 5.06 U L' B' U' B' L B' U l b u' 
6. 3.35 U' L U' R' L U R B' b' 
7. 4.65 B L R' B R L B R' u 
8. 4.54 R' B' R' B' U' B L' R l' r' u 
9. 5.49 R' L' U' B R L' U R' l r' u 
10. 4.15 L U L' R B R B U l' b 
11. 4.45 L' U B R B L R L' l 
12. 4.87 U R' L' U R B' R l b'


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 29, 2014)

2048 puzzle in 1:35.18

I wonder if people care less about this game, than big slidy puzzle UWRs


----------



## JackJ (Apr 29, 2014)

That's crazy Robert. Do you ever DNF?


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 2048 puzzle in 1:35.18
> 
> I wonder if people care less about this game, than big slidy puzzle UWRs



We don't care because it doesn't take up a full page xD (although removing spoiler titles fixed that.)


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 29, 2014)

My 1st 5x5 arrived today and I managed to solve it without looking anything up despite parity. Now to learn how to do it properly.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 29, 2014)

JackJ said:


> That's crazy Robert. Do you ever DNF?


All the time. ALL THE TIME. I don't think I've ever succeeded twice in a row, because I'm going for speed.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 2048 puzzle in 1:35.18
> 
> I wonder if people care less about this game, than big slidy puzzle UWRs


That's sweet. My PB is like 6 or 7 minutes haha. Do you have it on video?


----------



## JackJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> All the time. ALL THE TIME. I don't think I've ever succeeded twice in a row, because I'm going for speed.



Ah, good. That humanizes you a bit more.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry no. It may be the fastest time, but I used so much "blind spamming" at the start of the run. I just rapidly pressed left, down and up, and hoped to create at least a 256 and a 128 tile. I think that if I filmed it, it would encourage people to copy the technique at the start which I sorta frown upon. You wouldn't like it if someone achieved a sub 1 time for example by just bashing the keys without any attention whatsoever, would you? 

But then I don't really know where to draw the line...

If people really want me to, I can film at least a sub run 1:50 on video, but for me it wouldn't really be anymore impressive than my 2:09...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Sorry no. It may be the fastest time, but I used so much "blind spamming" at the start of the run. I just rapidly pressed left, down and up, and hoped to create at least a 256 and a 128 tile. I think that if I filmed it, it would encourage people to copy the technique at the start which I sorta frown upon. You wouldn't like it if someone achieved a sub 1 time for example by just bashing the keys without any attention whatsoever, would you?
> 
> But then I don't really know where to draw the line...
> 
> If people really want me to, I can film at least a sub run 1:50 on video, but for me it wouldn't really be anymore impressive than my 2:09...


That is true. Have you ever timed one to 4096? That would require much less key spamming.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, 8:28. I'd rather aim for a success than for speed, seeing as my success rate is extremely low just for the 2048 tile


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Yes, 8:28. I'd rather aim for a success than for speed, seeing as my success rate is extremely low just for the 2048 tile


If you want to go for a success rate mixed with speed, why not do any average of 3 or 5 to 2048?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2014)

I take over 5 mins for 2048 going at non-speedrun rushing, yet I DNF probably 60%+, I'd be surprised if Rob could sub 2 an ao5.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 29, 2014)

Well after many attempts: DNF avg lol

Best I could get was 2:09, 2:03, DNF, DNF(2:10 with enough tiles to win), DNF


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2014)

From yesterday:

Best average of 12: 3.34
31-42 - 2.49 (2.16) 4.04 2.65 2.52 (6.20) 5.25 3.29 2.18 4.93 2.73 3.32



Spoiler: Scrambles



31. 2.49 F2 U2 R2 F U F
32. 2.16 U2 F U2 F' R U' R' F
33. 4.04 R F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F R
34. 2.65 U R F2 U' F' U' R2 F' R2
35. 2.52 U2 F R' U2 F' U'
36. 6.20 F' U2 R' U F2 R2 F' U' R'
37. 5.25 F2 R2 U' R U2 R U' F2
38. 3.29 F2 R F R U F U F2 U2
39. 2.18 R U' R2 U F' R2 U' R2 U'
40. 4.93 F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R'
41. 2.73 U' R U' R2 U' R2 F U
42. 3.32 F' R' F2 R' U F R2 U2



Keyboard.

E: I'm deleting all my 2x2 PBs and from now on I'll only count singles/average PBs done with stackmat.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 29, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> that's fast
> reconstruction? i got 6.33, wasn't that lucky... from start i did z and started with the pin that is already up



I think I did an x2
No I don't remember the start being particularly lucky but corners were ridiculous.
Well if you couldn't sub 6 it then there's a strong chance I mis-scrambled
When I get home tomorrow I'll check


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What kind of TPS do you get on big puzzles with it? I only do 15 and 24 so it will only make a small difference for me.



it's only really meant for very big puzzles (it's probably not very useful on anything smaller than 10x10). you might be able to use it for the first move of a solve if you need to move to the other end of the puzzle, so it might occasionally save you half a second or so but probably nothing more than that.

just got this:


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 29, 2014)

Got a 4x4 PB single, ao5 and ao12 from the 1 solve.

1:14.90/1:27.58/1:32.07

Edit: Beat the averages to a pulp.


Spoiler



best avg5: 1:22.33
best avg12: 1:27.53


----------



## Iggy (Apr 29, 2014)

WTF

1. 59.34 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*speechless*


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 2.486 8bld sliding puzzle Average of 12. .011 from Ben.



lol, just got 2.2xx avg11 then dnfd the last one 

also 8:24.296 15x15 puzzle


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 29, 2014)

Iggy said:


> WTF
> 
> 1. 59.34
> R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
> ...



waat 
so... what do you average nowadays?


----------



## Iggy (Apr 29, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> waat
> so... what do you average nowadays?



Around 1:20 I guess. This solve just had really fast F2L/S2L and an EP skip


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 18 move 15 puzzle. random move scrambler that does no where near enough moves. none of them count.


44444th FTW Ben.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 29, 2014)

3rd ever sub 1min OH solve 58.86 D B2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 D R' D' B' L B2 L U' B F2 U

YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!! a new 3x3 OH PB of 54.25 F2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B U2 F U2 R2 D B' L' R2 B' F2 U L B' L2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 29, 2014)

Yay! 3:32.271 7x7 single! I knew I would beat it! Hopefully I can get mean PB from this!

Well, if your kinda crazy you can give it a go.U2 3d' D2 f' 3u' 3d2 l' 3f r' B 3f' D' R U2 l R2 f' D 3f U' b' r' 3b2 u B U2 D2 R 3u 3r' 3l B' d L 3f U L b' B' R B2 3l2 3d' 3l' 3u2 B' 3b l2 3r2 r2 u b u' F' 3b l' F' 3l' d2 U2 L 3l' u2 U 3f 3u2 3r2 3u2 R2 3b' d' l 3l 3d' 3f2 B 3l 3d' l2 3r d2 l2 3f2 L2 3b F2 f2 d b2 3l' F' 3l l2 3b2 f2 3l' u2 3f 3u' d'


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 29, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> i do
> 
> also it's not as though they fill up the whole page.



Sorry Ben, just try accessing the forum using tapatalk and you'll get to know. The page takes forever to load and gets frozen usually, even if it is in a spoiler. I know this is not a problem for you or some people here but for people who access forums only/mainly through mobile, it is.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 29, 2014)

number of times: 120/120

best avg5: 8.58 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 9.24 (σ = 1.01)
best avg50: 9.72 (σ = 0.98) pb by 0.03
best avg100: 9.95 (σ = 1.08) pb by 0.04


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 29, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Sorry Ben, just try accessing the forum using tapatalk and you'll get to know. The page takes forever to load and gets frozen usually, even if it is in a spoiler. I know this is not a problem for you or some people here but for people who access forums only/mainly through mobile, it is.



As someone who has never looked at or used tapatalk, what makes it better than going to m.speedsolving.com in your web browser? Just curious, because the latter doesn't have the problem with spoilers.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Apr 29, 2014)

Just smashed everything but my single with my friends new moyu weilong 

Mean: 36.90
Average: 36.92
Best time: 24.85
Median: 37.78
Worst time: 48.11
Standard deviation: 4.93

Best average of 5: 30.07
36-40 - 29.95 31.14 (24.85) 29.11 (34.17)

Best average of 12: 32.91
30-41 - 34.33 (38.73) 38.06 32.28 33.16 34.04 29.95 31.14 (24.85) 29.11 34.17 32.85



Spoiler: Scramble's



1. 37.50 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R' B' D' B2 D R' L' F' R U2
2. 40.69 B2 U L2 D U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R L' F R F2 D' L U' R' L'
3. 42.09 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L D2 B' F' L' B2 D2 L' B U'
4. 35.06 B2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L' F L D2 L' D R' D2 B L2 D'
5. 38.70 R2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 R' D F' D R B L' B U' B'
6. 42.89 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 U' B2 R' U' B2 F R D L2 B2 D2 U
7. 35.96 R2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 R B U2 R2 F2 R' D B' R' B' D'
8. 41.73 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 B' R' U B2 F R2 L U F' R L2
9. 40.52 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 U F' L B' F' D2 U2 L D' B' D2
10. 38.73 F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 R' B2 U2 B L2 F' D U F' L D
11. 43.25 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U F L' D U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' R
12. 42.04 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B' R D2 R2 D L' F2 D B' U
13. 39.33 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F' L D F2 L2 B' U' L B' D
14. 34.32 R2 B2 D F2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F U2 F R U2 B R L' U B' U'
15. 28.14 D2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 U2 B L F2 D' L F R2 U2 F R U'
16. 39.24 D R2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 B D U B' D2 L2 U L U B U'
17. 33.19 F2 L2 F2 D U R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L' D B2 U R2 D' B U B2 L2 D'
18. 40.94 U R2 D R2 F2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D' L' B' L2 U2 R' B L2
19. 45.42 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' U' R2 F R' D R F U B' L F' U2
20. 48.11 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D B F' U' B2 R F L D R2 F' R
21. 33.49 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 F' D B R' D2 F2 R F D' R
22. 29.32 U2 R2 D U F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 L B F R' B2 F' L2 F' D' B U2
23. 40.75 L2 B2 U' F2 D U L2 U R2 U L2 F' L' U' R' F L' D2 R2 D2 L'
24. 42.01 U R2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D U2 R2 B2 R' F D' R2 U2 F' L F R L
25. 38.70 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' F' D F L D2 L2 B F R' D2 L'
26. 39.91 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' F' L' B2 F' L2 F R D' L2 D' U'
27. 39.53 R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U L2 F2 U L2 B R U R F' D' R' F' L D' U'
28. 36.08 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R' F U' R' U B' R B D2 F'
29. 34.86 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' F R' U R2 U2 B' F2 R D U'
30. 34.33 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B R2 B' D2 R D' L2 F U' L U'
31. 38.73 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B' D B2 L2 B' F L' F L2 D'
32. 38.06 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 U F R2 L2 D2 U2 F' U F2 L' B
33. 32.28 D F2 U B2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' L D F2 D2 B' F' D U' R' L'
34. 33.16 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' R' D L B' F U' B2 D' L2 F2
35. 34.04 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' U' R2 F2 R F2 U B' D' L' U'
36. 29.95 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U F' R' U2 L B' D R B2 R2
37. 31.14 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L' D L' F' L U R B2 R D U'
38. 24.85 U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' L D2 L B L2 D' F D2 R F2 U'
39. 29.11 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 D F2 D F2 U2 B' R L B' U2 R B' U' B D U2
40. 34.17 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D U L2 D B2 R2 F' D' R' U' B L' F2 L' U L U'
41. 32.85 D' L2 F2 D2 U R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L D' U2 R B2 R2 U2 B R' D2
42. 34.67 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 U B R2 L2 U L F R2 F2 R' D U'


----------



## Jihu Mun (Apr 29, 2014)

got personal best: 13.52
6 move last layer and lucky xcross (i average around 20)


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> As someone who has never looked at or used tapatalk, what makes it better than going to m.speedsolving.com in your web browser? Just curious, because the latter doesn't have the problem with spoilers.



Don't have to worry about awkward zooming in, pain in the @$$ clicking the wrong posts.. 

Mobile web browsing in general is a pain.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 29, 2014)

45.788 2-4 relay

easy 2x2, PLL skip 3x3, no parity 4x4, so...lucky xD


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Don't have to worry about awkward zooming in, pain in the @$$ clicking the wrong posts..
> 
> Mobile web browsing in general is a pain.



I don't ever have to zoom on m.speedsolving.com, it automatically fits my screen


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I don't ever have to zoom on m.speedsolving.com, it automatically fits my screen



Yeah but then everything I try and click is tiny..


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

26.69 average of 100 3x3


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 30, 2014)

17.71 and 19.35 OH solves.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 30, 2014)

1:08.99 2 - 4 relay
2x2 was bad
3x3 was sub 10
4x4 was OLL + OLL parity but PLL skip


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 30, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> just got 2.018 avg12 and 1.931 avg5



Well, there goes any chance I have of UWR.

15 puzzle PBs
Average of 5: 5.383
Average of 12: 6.511


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Well, there goes any chance I have of UWR.
> 
> 15 puzzle PBs
> Average of 5: 5.383
> Average of 12: 6.511



o thats pretty fast. also it took me like 50 attempts to get those 12 solves in a row so yeah your accuracy is probably a lot better than mine

also it seems you have 3 leaderboard accounts again. I guess I should add a proper account registration thing in 22.0 so you don't have to keep forgetting passwords


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 30, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> o thats pretty fast. also it took me like 50 attempts to get those 12 solves in a row so yeah your accuracy is probably a lot better than mine
> 
> also it seems you have 3 leaderboard accounts again. I guess I should add a proper account registration thing in 22.0 so you don't have to keep forgetting passwords


Perhaps, it is the Capitalized DSA, I used the same password hash you sent me.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Perhaps, it is the Capitalized DSA, I used the same password hash you sent me.



o yeah the usernames are case sensitive, maybe I should change that


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 30, 2014)

8.86 avg12, 8.36 avg5:

10.19, 7.58, 10.05, (14.22), 9.46, 9.34, 7.90, [8.96, 8.55, 8.63, (7.21), 7.89]


first sub9 and first time even getting close to my 8.26 avg5.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 30, 2014)

2.830 8 puzzle BLD average of 50, got to 81 solves sub 2.9, accidentally hit space in the middle of executing solve 82.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Don't have to worry about awkward zooming in, pain in the @$$ clicking the wrong posts..
> 
> Mobile web browsing in general is a pain.



^exactly this.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> ^exactly this.


Browsing on *anything* with a small screen is a pain.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

Broke some 3x3 PB's today!
Previous/New:
Single: 17.58/ 13.93
ao5: 22.01/ 20.82
ao50: 25.80/ 24.76

I was .01 off from my 23.39 ao12 PB too! That single surprised the heck out of me. It was insanely lucky. I skipped a pair, then got an OLL skip and a J perm.


----------



## Riley (May 1, 2014)

The LiYing is really fast. I like it.

Average of 12: 8.89
1. 8.49 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R U2 R2 B' U F2 U' F' D2 F' U B2 L2 
2. 8.77 R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R' U L' F R F D B R2 
3. 8.09 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 U L' D2 R2 D F D' R2 D' 
4. 8.30 D F U' R F2 U' B' L2 B' R L2 U R2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 D 
5. 8.90 B U2 F D2 B R2 B F U2 F L2 D' L B' U2 L U F2 L' R 
6. 9.69 D R2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U2 B L' F L U2 L' D2 L F U' 
7. (6.91) D F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 F U' B2 L B2 L2 
8. 8.18 L2 B F D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 B' U2 L D' B2 U L D B U' 
9. 8.67 R F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' U F' D' R U' L D2 R' U2 B2 
10. 10.70 F U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 F R' B' L2 D' L2 F U' B' U2 F' 
11. (10.82) F' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 U R D' B2 F' D F2 L' D' F 
12. 9.12 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B' U' B2 F U B2 R' D2 R2 B' U2

6.91 was NL and had a Y perm. I think there was only 1 PLL skip total. Also, this was done about 20 minutes after a warm shower, the prime time of daily cubing.


----------



## kcl (May 1, 2014)

what even.. This was ridiculously easy.. Literally complete luck. 

Average: 2.65
Best: 1.32
Worst: 4.08
Standard Deviation: 0.91

26. 2.21 B L' U' B' U L' R U' 
27. (1.32) U' B U B' U L' R' 
28. 2.97 B R U B L' U' R' U 
29. (4.08) B' L' B' U' B R' L U R' 
30. 2.76 B U B L' R L' R' U R


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 1, 2014)

7:54 15x15 puzzle



Spoiler


----------



## tx789 (May 1, 2014)

Skewb pb avg 12 and ther's a pb mean of 100 in there (10.713)
1/05/2014 4:52:31 PM - 6:30:48 PM

Mean: 11.155
Average: 11.158
Best time: 0.328
Median: 10.788
Worst time: 21.434
Standard deviation: 3.246

Best average of 5: 7.053
113-117 - 7.763 (3.892) (9.728) 6.254 7.144

Best average of 12: 7.943
110-121 - (2.587) 10.333 (13.590) 7.763 3.892 9.728 6.254 7.144 10.758 8.183 7.810 7.572


Spoiler



1. 12.589 R D' B' L' R D' R' B' D L
2. 19.069 R L' B L R L' R D L'
3. 9.046 B L' B L' B' D' L' R
4. 6.735 R' B D L' B L R B L'
5. 13.316 D R' D' B' L B' L' B
6. 7.864 R B D' B' L B L' B L'
7. 14.815 L' R' D' B R' D' L B' R
 8. 6.701 L' B R D' L B R D L'
9. 12.615 R D' R' B' L B' R
10. 18.748 L B L' D R' D' R B'
11. 7.803 L' D B' L D R' D R' L
12. 5.604 D' B L D' L' R' D' L R
13. 10.371 R' L' D' B' D R' D' R L
14. 12.443 D L' D L' R B L'
15. 9.133 L B' L D L' D B' R' L'
16. 7.194 R L' B R' L' D' B R' D'
17. 15.087 L' D B R' L B' L R' D
18. 13.659 R' L R D B D L' R
19. 8.517 B' D B' D L' B' D' B' L'
20. 12.862 L' R' D' B D' R' D' L' R'
21. 18.255 B' D' L B L' R B
22. 21.434 R' D' L D' R D' R D' R
23. 13.968 D' B' D' L D' L D B
24. 13.530 R B D' R' B L R B
25. 10.092 R' D' R' D' R' D' L B R'
26. 7.384 L D L' D' B D' L R' L
27. 13.436 D' L B R' B D' L'
28. 9.221 B D' B D L R D' L' R
29. 8.687 L B L' B' L B' R B L
30. 10.325 B R L B R D' R' L
31. 9.300 D' L D B' L' D B' D' R'
32. 8.283 L D' R L' D' R B' R'
33. 7.720 L' D' B R L' R' L' B D'
34. 11.313 B D' R B' L B' R' L'
35. 8.325 R B' R B' R L' R' L
36. 12.343 R D' B D' L D' R D
37. 15.371 L' D B' D R L B' L D
38. 11.984 B D' B R' L D' L R' L'
39. 14.486 R' D R' D B L' D' L
40. 0.328 D' L B L' B' D R' D L
41. 10.480 R B D B D L B' R
42. 10.274 R' D R B R' B R D
43. 14.859 D R B L' B' D R
44. 6.462 D' B L D' B R D' R
45. 16.673 R D R L B R L
46. 10.430 R B L D B D L B
47. 10.247 L R' D' L' D' R D B L
48. 12.084 B' D' B L' D B D' R'
49. 14.740 D R D' B' L B R B L'
50. 11.591 R' D L' B D' L' B'
51. 14.233 B L D B D B R' L' R'
52. 12.968 B L R L B' R D R' L'
53. 7.861 R' D' R D' R B D
54. 8.070 R D B R D' B L'
55. 12.962 D' R' D' L R L B
56. 10.209 B D' B D' L R' D' R' L
57. 9.860 R B L' R B' R' D R'
58. 13.277 D' L B R' L D' B
59. 14.080 B' L R' D B D' L' D R'
60. 11.134 D R' D L' R B' R' D B' L'
61. 17.693 B' D R D' R' B' D' R' L'
62. 6.343 D R B L' R' D' R' B' D
63. 11.854 L' R B' D R' L D R'
64. 9.618 L' D L' B L D' L' R' L'
65. 18.805 D R' L' D L D B' D' L'
66. 10.135 D' R D' B L D B R'
67. 8.836 L' R' L B L R L' D' L'
68. 13.435 B' L R' L R' D' L' D R
69. 14.409 R D' B' D B' L' D' L
70. 4.402 L' D R L R' B D' R
71. 16.887 L D' B' L D B D' B'
72. 10.177 D R' B' L' D' R B'
73. 13.562 R' D L' B' L' B' R' D' R'
74. 17.402 L B' R B' D R' D' L
75. 17.319 L' R' L' R D' R' L
76. 8.399 B D R' L' B D R B
77. 11.571 L D' B R' D' L' R' L R L'
78. 11.645 D R' L' R' B' D R L'
79. 13.733 B L B' D' L' B' L
80. 9.528 B L' R L D' B' D' B
81. 8.637 L' D L' R B R' L
82. 10.950 B L' D R' D' L' B R'
83. 12.316 D B L B' L R B' L R' L'
84. 10.818 L R' L' D L' B' D B R'
85. 10.424 B R B' L' D' R' L B L
86. 9.271 B R B' R B D' R L R
87. 14.672 R L' B' D' R' D L' R
88. 8.640 R L' R' D B R' L' D' L'
89. 12.543 B R L B L B D L'
90. 5.866 B R' B' R B R B R
91. 8.389 R B D L D L B'
92. 16.516 L' D R' L' B L' D B
93. 11.350 D' R' D R' L B D' R L'
94. 13.689 D L' B' D' R L
95. 13.287 R' B' L' B' L D' L D L'
96. 12.682 B R D B' R' D' R' D'
97. 14.737 B' D B R B' D' L'
98. 15.547 D R' B' D R' B D' R' L'
99. 10.890 L' R D R D B D R L'
100. 11.767 D' R D' R D' R' B' D R'
101. 11.947 L' D' B D L' B D R'
102. 11.589 B D L' R B L R' B
103. 9.992 R D' L B' L R' L' D
104. 9.009 B' D' B R' B L' D' B'
105. 10.493 L' B' R D' L' R' B L
106. 9.721 D' B L D' R L' D B' L'
107. 13.980 R' D' R' L' D' L' R' D' R'
108. 10.736 R' D B R D' R B D' R'
109. 8.064 L D' B' R B' L D L R'
110. 2.587 B R B R' L D' B' D' L'
111. 10.333 B R D' R B D' L D L'
112. 13.590 L' D B' R' D' R D' L B
113. 7.763 B' L' B' L B L B L'
114. 3.892 D B' D' B' D R'
115. 9.728 D R B L D' R' B' R L'
116. 6.254 L' B' D L' D B' L' B
117. 7.144 B L' R D' B D' L' B' R'
118. 10.758 B' L' R D' R' B R B' R'
119. 8.183 B L' R' B R' L B' R' D'
120. 7.810 B L R D L' B L R' L'
121. 7.572 R' D' B L' R' L D' L' B
122. 10.365 D L' D' R D' R B D
123. 10.412 B D B R' D R' D' L R'
124. 15.689 B R' B R' B D' L R
125. 12.883 D R B' L' R' D' B' L' R'
126. 9.907 B L D R D' R' L D' L
127. 11.647 D' L B D B R D L'
128. 13.327 D' B' D' R B' R' L B' L'
129. 16.309 D' R D' B L' D' R' D' R' L'
130. 8.750 L R L' B' R L R' D'
131. 12.246 D L D B' R' B' D B L'
132. 10.106 L' D B' R L D B'
133. 10.062 R B R' L D' B D' R L'
134. 7.685 D' R B' R L' B' R D' R'
135. 9.964 R' L D' R D B' R L
136. 11.064 R L D R B' L' B D L'
137. 10.162 L B' D B L D' R' B' L
138. 12.708 B R' B' L' D R' L' R
139. 8.474 L R D' L R B' L D'
140. 10.539 L' D R L D' L' R' D'
141. 9.010 L' D R B' D' B' D L' R
142. 13.623 R' L' D' L' D' B' R' L D'
143. 8.949 D' R' D' B L' D' L' D
144. 14.884 R B' D' L B' D L' D' L'
145. 11.694 R L' R B' D L D' R' L
146. 13.167 B R D B D' L R
147. 7.061 B L B' L' R B' L R
148. 6.730 B L B R L' D' B' R L
149. 17.683 L' B D' L B' L R' D R'
150. 14.383 L' B' R' B' R L' R' L'
151. 12.578 R L' R D' L R D B' L'
152. 10.960 R' B' R B' R L' B' L' R'
153. 12.269 D B' L B' D B D'
154. 5.584 B D' B' D B R' D' L
155. 10.177 B R' B' R B D' L
156. 7.658 L' B' R' B' D' L B' D'
157. 9.563 B R' D R' B D' L' B
158. 9.128 B' R B L R' B' D' B
159. 14.305 R' B R D' L' B' R' L'
160. 11.017 R' D' L B R L' R' B' L'
161. 12.120 L R D' R' B D' B D' R' L'
162. 8.055 R L' R D' R L' R B' L
163. 8.583 L' R' L' R B' L D' B'
164. 14.385 D' L D B R L R' D L'
165. 12.766 B D' L' R L' R' B R L'
166. 9.054 L' D L' R L' R' B D
167. 12.748 B' D B R D R' L D' R
168. 11.236 B' L R D B' R' L B
169. 14.522 L B' R L D' R' D R L'
170. 10.718 R D B D' B' L R L D'
171. 11.631 D' R' B R' L B L' B L'
172. 11.387 B R L' D R' B' R' D'
173. 10.347 L R' D' B L' D' L D L
174. 10.204 D' R L' B' D L B' R' L
175. 10.487 L' B' D L' D' L R B D'
176. 11.158 D' B' R' B L B' R' L'
177. 7.985 D' R L R' B L' R B'
178. 9.714 R' L R' L' B D' L D' L
179. 7.907 R L D' L D B' L D' B'
180. 9.745 L' B D L' B D R'
181. 11.841 L B D' B D R L B'
182. 13.046 D' R D L' R' B' R' D' R L'
183. 7.943 L' D L' B D B' D' R L'
184. 19.544 D' R D B' D R B R
185. 9.518 L' R' L D' B' D L D L'
186. 9.246 D R D' R D' B D L
187. 12.236 B R B' R D' B' L' B' L
188. 13.990 L R' D L R B L' R L


----------



## Bindedsa (May 1, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) BLD in *9.762[3.360]*, *49 moves*, *7.654tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




163458721191513141012

LDDLLDRURDLLUURRDLULDRRULLURDRRULLDRRULLLDRURDLLU



UWR I assume, only 3 other people have done it on Ben's sim and I beat strakerak's time by almost 50 seconds. This just took a ton of tries, I did not memo just solved. It was lucky, but it had to be for me to get a success.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 1, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 15 puzzle (4x4) BLD in *9.762[3.360]*, *49 moves*, *7.654tps*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



****

edit: 6.750[1.198] off by 3 cycle of 9/13/14


----------



## Bindedsa (May 1, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> ****


What?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 1, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What?


fock

i wanted to get a fast speedbld first


----------



## Bindedsa (May 1, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> fock
> 
> i wanted to get a fast speedbld first



How much have you tried, took me like 2 hours. The scramble was pretty short, but the fact that 1-8 were all in the first 2 layers made it easy.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 1, 2014)

4x4x4 Average PB

1:04.87, (1:01.82), (1:20.13), 1:08.31, 1:07.88 = 1:07.02


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> what even.. This was ridiculously easy.. Literally complete luck.
> 
> Average: 2.65
> Best: 1.32
> ...



Beats current UWR by >0.5... whoa


----------



## kcl (May 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Beats current UWR by >0.5... whoa



That was my reaction  rreeeeeeaally lol.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 1, 2014)

99 puzzle

2:26.583, (2:24.533), 2:26.622, 2:28.415, (2:39.368) = 2:27.206 avg5

edit: 2:33.845 avg12


----------



## XTowncuber (May 1, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-1
avg of 12: 5.16

Time List:
1. (2.73) R U' R' U B' U' R U 
2. 5.57 L' B R L' B R' B' L' R' 
3. 5.46 R U' R' L U L B R 
4. 4.44 L U' L' B R L' B R' U' 
5. 5.27 B R B L R' L' R' B' R' 
6. 4.78 U' B U L U' L R' L 
7. 4.42 L' R' B' L U L' R B 
8. 5.94 U L U B' U L R L 
9. 6.60 U' B U' B' L' U B L' R 
10. 4.03 B' U' B' L U B L B' U' 
11. 5.10 L R L R B' L' R U L' 
12. (7.77) L' B' U L' R' L U L U

on cam. not bad.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 1, 2014)

9.47 avg 12 on 3x3  2nd best avg 12 ever


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-1
> avg of 12: 5.16
> 
> Time List:
> ...



wow u got fast at tetraminx all of a sudden 

also 18x18 puzzle 14:19.112


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Beats current UWR by >0.5... whoa



And beats his official pb by >5.00 ^^


----------



## kcl (May 1, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> And beats his official pb by >5.00 ^^



And I'll smash my official PB as soon as I get a second comp with skewb.


----------



## TDM (May 1, 2014)

109. 1.31 F R' F U R' F' U R2 U2
x' y2 // Inspection
L' U L // SS (3/3)
U L F' R U2 R' U R' F // PBL (9/12)

9.16 TPS, I think my first sup-9.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> And I'll smash my official PB as soon as I get a second comp with skewb.



:> OK :tu


----------



## Sajwo (May 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> And I'll smash my official PB as soon as I get a second comp with skewb.



no doubts about that 



Spoiler



skewb avg5 and avg12 is almost as silly as 2x2 single


----------



## kcl (May 1, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> no doubts about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't tell if sarcasm.. But yeah it's practically 3 seconds slower than my normal average. 

and yes, it is. Did you try the scrambles?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2014)

If it's silly then why do you care enough to post replies? ;


----------



## kcl (May 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> If it's silly then why do you care enough to post replies? ;



The irony of replying to this one also 

I'm not sure the point you're trying to make.. The ao5 is by all means stupid, but why should that mean I can't reply?


Edit: legit accomplishment

Two sub 7 within 10 mins :O

35: 6.92B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U B' U2 F' L2 D U2 L U' B2 F2 R2

12: (6.67)U2 F2 R F2 L U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' B D2 B' F' D U2 L'

Double Edit: ok wat
57: (5.92)R U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L F D2 B' F' D U R' F' R' B D' L'


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The irony of replying to this one also
> 
> I'm not sure the point you're trying to make.. The ao5 is by all means stupid, but why should that mean I can't reply?



That post wasn't aimed at you! 
It was aimed at Sajwo and Przemek's sarcastic remarks...

I look forward to seeing you at least setting a solid NAR in comp soon


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 1, 2014)

4x4 ao5 pb - 56.32

56.80, (52.93), 57.52, (58.86), 54.65


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 2, 2014)

Today in gym, it was free hour, so we could pretty much just mess around and do whatever we want. I just hit around a volleyball with a couple of my friends for the hour. When the period ended and we all put the balls away my friend was by the basket thing and i was like 3/4 across the gym, so i kinda punted it toward him, next thing i know the ball swishes over half court in one of the basketball goals when everyone is looking and everyone starts freaking out Lol. It was awesome 

Now back to cubing... 

New PB average of 100 (3x3)
Previous: 26.69
New: 25.42


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Today in gym, it was free hour, so we could pretty much just mess around and do whatever we want. I just hit around a volleyball with a couple of my friends for the hour. When the period ended and we all put the balls away my friend was by the basket thing and i was like 3/4 across the gym, so i kinda punted it toward him, next thing i know the ball swishes over half court in one of the basketball goals when everyone is looking and everyone starts freaking out Lol. It was awesome



That is actually pretty epic. Lol.

Sub 20 avg of 100 without full PLL. I seriously need to finish learning it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 2, 2014)

12.70 3x3 PB avg12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-2
avg of 12: 12.70

Time List:
1. 11.61 D2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' U' F' R2 B2 U' R F D2 L2 
2. 11.90 D B2 R2 D R' L' U R F2 R' L' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 
3. (11.34) D' B2 U' B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D R2 B' L D B D U' F' L' D R' 
4. 13.28 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 L' F' U F' L' D2 B2 R2 
5. 13.39 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' R' D2 B U' R2 B' L' U' F D 
6. 13.90 B2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 L F2 L' U2 F' R2 D F' L2 U R B F' D F 
7. 14.06 U2 D' B2 U B R' F R U B2 L F2 R F2 R' F2 R U2 R B2 
8. 13.05 F U2 B' F' L2 B D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U' F D L U2 L2 F2 U F L 
9. 11.55 B2 L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B D B L' D B' L B' D2 R' U 
10. 12.63 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B' U' F' R F U2 L2 D B2 R 
11. 11.58 B' D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 F' R D2 B U' F D' B2 F' R B' 
12. (16.65) R2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 R D B2 F' L' R2 B2 F U' F2





Spoiler



Why do the Polish cubers act so jealous on the forums?


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 2, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> That is actually pretty epic. Lol.
> 
> Sub 20 avg of 100 without full PLL. I seriously need to finish learning it.


Lol thanks. It felt really awesome.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 2, 2014)

I've been working on my 2x2 TPS lately.

F2 R U2 F' R' U R' U2 R

Solution: z y2 U R U' R' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L F' L' F U'
18/1.44 = 12.5 TPS


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 2, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I've been working on my 2x2 TPS lately.
> 
> F2 R U2 F' R' U R' U2 R
> 
> ...



   X_X


----------



## Riley (May 2, 2014)

The LiYing is my soul-cube.

Average of 12: 8.50
1. 8.55 L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' R' D B' F' R' D2 B R D' F2 
2. 7.85 B' R2 B R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F L' F2 L' U' B L' D' R2 U' R' 
3. 9.05 B R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B U2 L' D R U' L D' F L' D 
4. 8.93 U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' D L' U' B F2 U' B2 F2 
5. (7.65) R2 B L2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R F2 L D R U2 B' D' R2 F2 
6. 8.90 D2 L2 B F R2 F D2 B L2 R D R B' F U' L U2 B2 
7. (9.39) L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 L' F U' L2 B' F L' D2 R' B' 
8. 9.34 F' R U' D' L' F L' B L' F U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F 
9. 7.80 D2 U2 L2 F' L2 B F2 R2 F' U2 F' D' U' L D2 R B D' U2 L' R' 
10. 7.99 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L B U2 R' B2 D B2 R2 B' R2 
11. 8.65 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 R F2 L' U' F D2 B L U2 B2 
12. 7.93 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' R' D U R F2 R B R F' L' 

PB by .25


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2014)

1:57.45 6x6 single with double parity

Not PB, but my first sub-2 with DP


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2014)

OH PB single and ao5
(21.40)
(31.46)
25.28
29.89
26.16
Avg: 27.11

Awesome.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 2, 2014)

15 puzzle with lbl

4.542, 6.501, 5.431, (7.169), 6.286, 5.400, 4.512, 5.815, 4.792, 6.639, 5.743, (4.487) = 5.566 avg12
also 3.479 single


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2014)

18.52, 16.49, 20.67, 14.24, 18.26, 19.42, 19.75, 16.27, 18.52, 14.55, 16.34, 18.98, 16.98, 16.15, 15.84, 17.06, 18.82, 17.68, 17.44, 16.33, 18.74, 17.56, 17.15, 16.36, 15.61, 18.19, 16.10, 14.96, 15.59, 17.04, 14.58, 15.56, (13.72), 14.15, 20.34, 17.01, 16.35, 17.78, 16.41, 15.64, 16.19, 15.13, 16.59, 16.32, 20.08, 16.65, 17.51, 14.71, (20.87), 18.04

Avg of 50: 16.94

I can't seem to not get those 20.xxx times.

EDIT: I just noticed,

(17.04), 14.58, 15.56, (13.72), 14.15 Avg: 14.76
Ao5 PB in here. Sub 15!


----------



## Bindedsa (May 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm can't seem to not get those 20.xxx times.


It's going to be a while before those go away.


----------



## GG (May 2, 2014)

new pb avg 5 ! (look at my signature xD)


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2014)

0.86 OH U-perm (a few times)
and 12 OH PLLs sub-2 (UUZAAJJRRTNG)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> If you want to go for a success rate mixed with speed, why not do any average of 3 or 5 to 2048?



2048 game:

2:38.92, DNF, 2:37.92, 2:08.18, 2:02.96 => 2:28.34

Today was the first time I've ever gotten a successful average of 5 
(And also the first time I've ever succeeded 3 times in a row)


----------



## scottishcuber (May 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 0.86 OH U-perm (a few times)
> and 12 OH PLLs sub-2 (UUZAAJJRRTNG)



H perm?

I use this and can almost sub2 it: R U R' U2' R U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' U' R U2' R'


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> H perm?
> 
> I use this and can almost sub2 it: R U R' U2' R U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' U' R U2' R'



No I can't sub-2 it xD


----------



## cuboy63 (May 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 0.86 OH U-perm (a few times)
> and 12 OH PLLs sub-2 (UUZAAJJRRTNG)



What's your OH R perm (the one that begins with R' U2 R U2)?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> What's your OH R perm (the one that begins with R' U2 R U2)?



z U' R U R U' R' U' L' U R U' L U R2 U


----------



## maxcube (May 2, 2014)

New pb ao5 (11.61), ao12 (12.41), and ao100 (13.66)

Freshly cleaned out and relubed my huanying. Came close to the ao5 pb a second time (11.85), and almost tied the ao12 pb with a 12.46.

http://gyazo.com/9f8c8c14027f66379aa3e73143fdc80e

Best average of 5: 11.61
8-12 - 12.33 10.37 12.12 (12.43) (9.85)
[and as I post this, I realize I accidentally didn't input the '1' part of a 14.xx solve, had to fix that, oops.]

Best average of 12: 12.41
1-12 - 12.82 12.60 (15.32) 14.64 13.82 11.90 11.08 12.33 10.37 12.12 12.43 (9.85)

Had quite a bit of bad/flubbed solves, which brought the sd up.

Beat my previous ao100 pb by 0.37, ao12 by 0.75, and ao5 by 0.49.
24 sub12, 8 sub11, and 1 sub10 solves in this ao100. Getting there!


----------



## scottishcuber (May 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> No I can't sub-2 it xD



I'm pretty surprised as you turn a lot faster than me.

Have you tried these G-perms for headlights on right?

G1: z L' U2 R U' R U' R' U R' U2 L R' U' R U
G2: z U R U' R' L U2 R' U R' U' R U' R U2 L
G3: z U' R' U R L' U2 R U' R U R' U R' U2 L 
G4: z L U2 R' U R' U R U' R U2 L' R U R' U'


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2014)

6x6 2:03.19 avg5 (2:02.58 mo3)

2:09.18, 2:03.55, 1:56.84, (2:15.17), (1:55.73)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 2, 2014)

Too fast for me ._.

Any ideas on your splits?


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Too fast for me ._.
> 
> Any ideas on your splits?



F2C is 20-25. Decent solves tend to finish L4C around 1:05-1:12. Not sure about the rest


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 2, 2014)

45.78 4x4 single...


----------



## Iggy (May 3, 2014)

10.17, 13.73, 10.30, (13.96), (9.66) = 11.40

Would've been sub 10 if one of the 13s was a 9 

Edit: Actually no it would've been 10.04


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 3, 2014)

48.98 4x4 pb single... 3 look oll (parity + line case I didn't know + anti sune)


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 3, 2014)

4x4
44.35, (39.31), 41.87, 40.02, 46.53, (48.50+), 42.50, 40.51, 44.88, 47.34, 44.70, 43.68= 43.64 avg12


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 3, 2014)

14.97 OH avg100

yaaaay sub15


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 3, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 0.86 OH U-perm (a few times)
> and 12 OH PLLs sub-2 (UUZAAJJRRTNG)



This is so damn crazy. Good job. 



scottishcuber said:


> H perm?
> 
> I use this and can almost sub2 it: R U R' U2' R U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' U' R U2' R'



Ever experiment with this H?: x’ R r U2’ R’ r’ U’ u’ R2 U D


----------



## Robert-Y (May 3, 2014)

Sq1

17.98, 16.52, 17.81, (21.54), (11.21), 14.05, 12.19, 14.72, 16.70, 17.72, 15.27, 13.81 => 15.68

I think in the past I have been practising without using random state scrambles, so I've made a fresh start and I'd like to call these a05 and ao12 my pbs


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

Sub 27 OH Avg of 5
(22.20), 27.54, 26.54, 26.67, (27.73)

Avg: 26.92.

Also cool to note that all the counting times were within 1 second of each other.

And now my OH average is about 10 seconds slower than my 2H average.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 3, 2014)

OH PBs
16.36 AO5
18.78 AO12
20.63 MO100
It's been a long time since I practiced, I was still sup 17 TH when I was sub 22.


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

Best average of 5: (17.045), 6.608, (6.528), 7.783, 8.564 = 7.652

Failed to roll out the 17 (10.007 next). Close to PB.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Best average of 5: (17.045), 6.608, (6.528), 7.783, 8.564 = 7.652
> 
> Failed to roll out the 17 (10.007 next). Close to PB.



What puzzle?


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What puzzle?


15 puzzle.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 3, 2014)

22.831 F2 U L' D2 B U L F R2 B' L2 F2 R' U2 D2 R B2 R' D2 B2 L2

OH. Can't reconstruct. Don't really remember what happened. Pretty sure it's PB. Haven't oh in forever and getting good times.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 3, 2014)

15 puzzle PBs
6.26 Average of 12
6.86 Average of 50 Finally sub 7, I could get a sub 7 Average of 100 if I didn't fail so much.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 3, 2014)

second sub9 avg12

7.70, 7.86, 9.09, (11.03), 9.20, 8.15, (7.00), 10.90, 10.00, 7.31, 8.91, 10.34 = 8.95


----------



## arcio1 (May 3, 2014)

59.38 Official Megaminx average


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 3, 2014)

Skewb average of 12: 5.75

(6.43	)	L' D' R' L' R' D B D L'
5.68 L B' R' B' L' B' D
4.87 D' B D' B L' R B L'
(4.84)	L D R L' B' R' L' R'
6.05 L' R B D' R B' L' D
6.10 D' B' D' B R' L' B D L'
5.98 R' L' D' B L D' L'
5.49 R D' B L D R' D' L'
5.91 B L D B' R' B D' B'
5.70 D' L R L' B' R' L' D'
6.40 R D' L B D' B D L'
5.30 R' L R D R D L' R' L'


----------



## Lid (May 3, 2014)

Finally sub2 avg Megaminx in comp (two of them even), no practice pays of once again


----------



## Michael Womack (May 3, 2014)

WHAT HOW?!?!? I just got a new 3x3 PB 19.44 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L D' B' D' L R F' U2 B' U2 Also this is my first sub 20 solve.


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

14. 2.25 F' U' R2 F' R' U' R U'
15. 2.19 R2 U' R' F2 R U2 R
16. 2.20 U' F2 U R' F2 U F R'
17. 3.97 U' R' U F' U2 F2 U' F2 R
18. 4.12 U' R U2 F2 U' R F' U F
19. 2.50 R U2 R2 U' R U2 F U'
20. 3.95 R' U R U2 F2 U' F' R U2
21. 3.78 F U' R' U2 F U2 F' R' U'
22. 2.43 R' F U2 F' R U2 F R' F'
23. 3.36 F2 R' F2 U R U' F' U' F
24. 3.04 U' R F' U2 R U' F' R U2
25. 4.28 U' F' R2 F' U2 R U R' U'
26. 2.97 F2 R2 U' F' R' U R2 F2 R'
27. 5.78 R F U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2
28. 2.21 F U R2 F2 R' F' R F R2
29. 2.40 F' R' F U2 R2 U' F' U2
30. 4.27 R' F' U' F R' U R2 U
31. 2.59 F' R U' R2 F2 R' U2 F'
32. 1.27 F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2
33. 2.48 R2 F2 R U' F R' F' U'
34. 3.70 R' U' F2 U2 F' R2 F' R U
35. 5.72 U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 R U' R2
36. 1.74 R2 U' F' R2 U R' F U R'

The most sub-3s I've had within so few solves. Not that it really matters with keyboard...
Best Ao12 was 3.00.


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

Haven't done CFOP for weeks...

12. 9.53 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B' R2 B2 L B' F2 R' D' B2 D'
x2 y'
L D' L U' F R2 // X-cross (6/6)
U L' U' L2 U L' // F2L-2 (6/12)
U L' U L U2 y L U L' // F2L-3 (8/20)
U R U R' U2 R R' U' R' F R F' // F2L-4 (12/32)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (7/39)
R' [r M'] U' R' [r M'] U' M' U2 R' [r M'] U2 M' U2 // PLL (12/51)

5.35 TPS.

What made this more surprising for me was only getting two sub-16 solve in the 11 solves before...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 3, 2014)

1:15xx 5x5 single PB..... IN A AIRPLANE!!!


----------



## kcl (May 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> second sub9 avg12
> 
> 7.70, 7.86, 9.09, (11.03), 9.20, 8.15, (7.00), 10.90, 10.00, 7.31, 8.91, 10.34 = 8.95



Woah nice.


----------



## Iggy (May 3, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> 59.38 Official Megaminx average



Nice


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2014)

4.21, 3.94, (10.56), 4.51, (3.76), 7.43, 8.68+, 5.60, 4.45, 4.76, 8.72, 4.23 = 5.65

dem counting solves 

skewb btw


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 4, 2014)

What the... 

10.13 OH single! Unintentional X-cross, forced OLL skip and U perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> What the...
> 
> 10.13 OH single! Unintentional X-cross, forced OLL skip and U perm.


----------



## kcl (May 4, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Skewb average of 12: 5.75
> 
> (6.43)L' D' R' L' R' D B D L'
> 5.68L B' R' B' L' B' D
> ...



How the heck are you world class at everything..


----------



## uberCuber (May 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> How the heck are you world class at everything..



Probably by practicing, you should try it sometime :tu


----------



## Coolster01 (May 4, 2014)

Yes, 13.93 sq-1 single and mid 19 ao5!


----------



## kcl (May 4, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Probably by practicing, you should try it sometime :tu



I practice. A lot. I'm the biggest believer you'll find in pure spam solving to improve times. I just tend to only practice a few events


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 4, 2014)

First 5 solves ever.
Ao5 - 5:10.62
PB - 4:58.05

Beginner's method(Star, F2L, C2E block, S2L, EO, CO, EP, CP)

What is the "max" average speed with the Beginner's method on the Mega? Where people usually plateau and need to start learning new algs and whatnot


----------



## cmhardw (May 4, 2014)

*8x8x2: * solved in 34 minutes 5 seconds!

I downloaded the Rubik's Plus iPhone app and it is quite good!


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.97
1. 3.50 F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' 
2. 3.18 R2 F R' F R F' U2 F U' 
3. 2.62 U R2 U' F2 R F' R2 F2 U 
4. 2.56 U R' U' R U F' U R U 
5. 2.47 U F R U2 F' R' U F2 R' U' 
6. 2.94 F R2 U' R' U F' U R' U' 
7. 3.21 R F2 U' F' U F2 R2 F' R' 
8. 3.38 F U2 R F' U' F' U R2 F2 U2 
9. (2.29) U2 F2 R2 F U F' U F2 R' 
10. (5.29) U' F' R U' R F' U F R' U 
11. 3.17 R' U R' U' F2 R' U F' U' 
12. 2.68 U' F R2 U2 R' U F U' F' 

2nd sub 3 I think


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 4, 2014)

Mega:

(1:41.30)
1:41.64
1:57.51+
(2:03.64)
1:54.75

= 1:51.30 pretty good considering it was counting a +2

OH

21.06
25.32
25.61
(20.63)
(37.73)

= 24.00


----------



## ottozing (May 4, 2014)

My next comp better have skewb.......

stats: (hide)
number of times: 98/100
best time: 2.916
worst time: 9.593

current avg5: 6.691 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 4.651 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 6.229 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 4.983 (σ = 0.73)

current avg50: 6.176 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 5.720 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 5.960 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 5.960 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 5.960 (σ = 0.97)
session mean: 5.928


----------



## ryanj92 (May 4, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> First 5 solves ever.
> Ao5 - 5:10.62
> PB - 4:58.05
> 
> ...



Bear in mind most of your time will come off of everything up to LL, so pretty fast. Like, sub-1:30 is more than possible


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 4, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> First 5 solves ever.
> Ao5 - 5:10.62
> PB - 4:58.05
> 
> ...



that's basically the method the fast people use too, but sometimes with PLL instead of EP/CP so probably like 55 seconds or something


----------



## ryanj92 (May 4, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> *Also this is my first sub 20 solve.*



Awesome!


----------



## imvelox (May 4, 2014)

*6x6* PBs (mo3 and single)

Mean of 3: 2:01.69
1. 1:59.65 
2. 1:55.83 
3. 2:09.58[PP]

Previous PBs were 2:06.xx mo3 and 1:58.99 single


----------



## scottishcuber (May 4, 2014)

14.17, 13.39, 14.90, 16.16, (12.66), 13.96, 16.83, 17.31, (20.64), 14.10, 19.95, 16.29 = 15.71 avg12

13.39, 14.90, (16.16), (12.66), 13.96 = 14.08 avg5

OH


----------



## lucascube (May 4, 2014)

What the heck. With a CX-3 (don't like it at all).

Average of 5: 7.673
1. 7.653 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' L2 U L B R F' R' B2 L' 
2. (7.573) B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B2 D F' U' R' B F2 D' R B' R2 U' 
3. 7.750 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D R B2 F D F2 R' D L F2 L' 
4. (10.061) L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L' D' F L2 D2 L' R' B2 D R 
5. 7.615 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 F' D2 F2 D' B R D U2 F' U' 

The session was barely sub 10... Just great lookahead and the solves flowed really well


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2014)

Skewb

best avg5: 3.71 PB
best avg12: 5.26 
best avg50: 5.96 PB
best avg100: 6.11 PB

avg5 was ultra-stupid. avg12 isn't quite PB


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 4, 2014)

L B' L' R L' U R U' 0.84 on pyra  sub 1club 4 move solution from qqtimer


----------



## JianhanC (May 4, 2014)

lel higames 7x7 #19


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 4, 2014)

3x3

number of times: 100/100
single
best: 6.57 PB
worst: 9.90

mean of 3
current: 8.60
best: 8.08

avg of 5
current: 8.73
best: 8.54

avg of 12
current: 8.83
best: 8.67

avg of 100
current: 8.89
best: 8.89 PB


----------



## Bindedsa (May 4, 2014)

6.251 15 puzzle PB average of 12


----------



## Coolster01 (May 4, 2014)

Square-FUN!

*PB Average of 12: 21.386*
PB Average of 50: 24.034
PB Average of 100: 24.424



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-4
avg of 100: 24.424

Time List:
1. 19.717 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -5)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
2. 20.210 (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
3. 24.538 (3, 2)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0) 
4. 20.126[no scramble shown because accidentally deleted and re-entered] 
5. 28.399 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, 2)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
6. (16.477) (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-1, 0)/ 
7. 21.806 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
8. 29.576 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2) 
9. 22.067 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0) 
10. 23.005 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(5, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2) 
11. 32.909 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-1, -2) 
*12. 21.667 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
13. 20.360 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4) 
14. 22.694 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
15. 24.785 (-5, 3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
16. (16.761) (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -3) 
17. 26.478 (-3, 5)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
18. 18.808 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
19. 21.701 (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2) 
20. 25.076 (3, 2)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0) 
21. 20.265 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4) 
22. 18.875[parity] (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5) 
23. 19.624 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/ *
24. 28.261 (3, 5)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(1, 0) 
25. 26.631 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
26. (50.355) (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0) 
27. 18.768 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4) 
28. 23.986 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
29. 31.440 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2) 
30. 22.519 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
31. 25.112 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
32. (15.658) (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(1, 0)/ 
33. 19.437 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
34. 19.015 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/ 
35. 28.329 (-3, -1)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, -3)/(-4, -4) 
36. 23.567 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
37. 27.924 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/ 
38. 24.949 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0) 
39. 24.662 (-5, 3)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5) 
40. 29.662 (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0) 
41. 25.513 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0) 
42. 22.246 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -2) 
43. 25.752 (1, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0) 
44. 31.515+ (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(2, -4) 
45. 25.338 (-3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
46. 33.660 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, -3) 
47. 32.212 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
48. 24.526 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
49. 19.476[parity] (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -5)/(5, 0) 
50. 28.196 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0) 
51. (1:38.469) (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
52. 29.112 (4, 6)/(-1, 2)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
53. 22.371 (4, 3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
54. 18.832[parity] (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -5)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/ 
55. 21.526[parity] (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/ 
56. 24.799[parity] (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4) 
57. 17.953 (3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0) 
58. 20.231 (3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0) 
59. 28.217 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-1, 0)/ 
60. 26.265 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, -2) 
61. (16.513) (3, 5)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0) 
62. 25.503[parity] (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -1) 
63. 19.303 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -5) 
64. 18.824 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
65. 24.696 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0) 
66. 26.798 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(2, 0) 
67. 27.226[parity] (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
68. 16.797 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/ 
69. 30.724 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4) 
70. 24.553 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0) 
71. 17.265 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
72. (47.413) (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
73. 34.185 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -2) 
74. 20.192 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0) 
75. 30.743 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
76. 22.303 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(4, -5) 
77. 22.100 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/ 
78. 18.607 (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
79. 24.963 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-3, -2)/ 
80. 27.743 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0) 
81. 32.452 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
82. (39.637) (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
83. (34.590) (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
84. 29.509 (0, 5)/(6, 3)/(6, 3)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2) 
85. (13.552) (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(-5, -4) 
86. 24.661 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
87. 20.765[parity] (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2) 
88. 24.777 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2) 
89. 22.384[parity] (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
90. 18.517 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/ 
91. 22.494[parity] (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -2)/(-5, 0) 
92. 33.102 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
93. 27.920[kite square :/] (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -3) 
94. 25.874 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -5) 
95. 21.936 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0) 
96. 30.557 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5) 
97. 28.956 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2) 
98. 19.792 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
99. 24.267 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, -2)/(3, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2) 
100. 22.955 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -2)/


----------



## yoshinator (May 4, 2014)

Swag

(5.54) D2 R' U' D R' B' R D2 R' U D F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D

x2 y' B' R' y' U2 R' U' R D y' L' U L2 F2 L'
U2 R' U R U F' U' F
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R

30/5.54= 5.41 TPS lel


----------



## lucascube (May 4, 2014)

Nice day for cubing

1.34 2x2 ao5
1.62 2x2 ao12
1.87 2x2 ao100
1.81 2x2 ao50
7.67 3x3 ao5 iirc (CX-3 lel)
8.39 3x3 ao50
8.65 3x3 ao100 iirc

Edit: 1.77 ao100 holy wat... but with unmarked plus 2's


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 4, 2014)

6.43 D2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 F' D2 F2 L R' D' F U2 L' F' R B R2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 4, 2014)

4.17 sune set


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2014)

Skewb:

best avg5: 4.48
best avg12: 5.26 PB
best avg50: 5.74 PB
best avg100: 5.92 PB


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 5, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Swag
> 
> (5.54) D2 R' U' D R' B' R D2 R' U D F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D
> 
> ...



Nice! That TPS seems oddly low for you.


----------



## kcl (May 5, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Nice! That TPS seems oddly low for you.



That happens to me on super easy solutions  

Once got a 6.92 with 29 moves  
I'm usually around 7tps, I was pretty ticked.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Haven't done CFOP for weeks...
> 
> 12. 9.53 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B' R2 B2 L B' F2 R' D' B2 D'



What happened to not practicing CFOP until you were faster with ZZ? Don't relapse...


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2014)

I don't think many people could get such a time on this scramble 
(3.53) B' U B' U' R B' L U L' B R' U


----------



## uberCuber (May 5, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSS

1:52.83, 2:05.28, 2:01.09 = 1:59.73 6x6 mo3


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 5, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.95
1. 2.67 U F2 R U2 F' U R U2 R2 U' 
2. 2.38 R' F U R' F' R' F2 R' U' 
3. 4.62 F2 R U2 R' U R2 U F' U2 
4. (6.44) F' U2 F' U' F2 R F R U' 
5. 5.25 F2 U F R' F R F R' U' 
6. 2.67 F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' 
7. 4.02 U F2 R U R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 
8. (2.20) U2 F' R F2 R F U' F' U2 
9. 5.53 U F U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U' 
10. 3.11 U F2 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 
11. 4.53 U R' F2 R' U R F2 U' R2 
12. 4.76 F R2 U' F U F' R F' U'


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 5, 2014)

Just got a wtf 5x5 solve: 1:39.27


----------



## TDM (May 5, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> What happened to not practicing CFOP until you were faster with ZZ? Don't relapse...


I know; however, ZZ takes a lot of thinking and effort (well more than CFOP at least), and because of it I was becoming bored of 3x3 and cubing in general. I preferred being able to solve without having to use so much inspection, and lookahead was easier with CFOP. I'll continue to do ZZ for OH, if I do it, but I knew that if I continued to not use CFOP for 2H I knew I wouldn't do 2H at all.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> I know; however, ZZ takes a lot of thinking and effort (well more than CFOP at least), and because of it I was becoming bored of 3x3 and cubing in general. I preferred being able to solve without having to use so much inspection, and lookahead was easier with CFOP. I'll continue to do ZZ for OH, if I do it, but I knew that if I continued to not use CFOP for 2H I knew I wouldn't do 2H at all.


I'm the same way, I want to use ZZ for OH and am willing to be slower, but a lot of the time, especially for untimed OH, I want to cube and not really have to think about it. All I do for ZZ is OH BLD EOline when I'm in the mood.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 5, 2014)

Nice 2x2 average (for me):
(1.90), 2.26, 1.99, 1.91, (3.60) = *2.05*
The 2.26 should've been sub 2


Spoiler



Easy scrambles obviously:
(1.90) - U F' U' F R' F' U2 F U' 
y' x' L' U' R U' L U R' U (fewer moves than the scramble)

2.26 - U R' F R F' R' F' R' U' 
x2 y' U2 R2 F R F' U2 (also fewer moves than the scramble)

1.99 - U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U R U' 
x2 y' R U' R' U R U' R' U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

1.91 - R2 U2 R' U' R' F R2 F' U'
x2 z' U R' L' U R U' L U R' U

(3.60) - U' R U F' R' U2 F R' U' 
whatever


----------



## Bindedsa (May 5, 2014)

Second best single. Sune PLL skip. 8.51. B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 R' D F' R' U' B' R2 D L2 D'
z2 y' // Inspection
R' F R L D L U R' // Cross
y R' U R2 U2 R' // F2L 1-2
y' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L-3
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
U R U R' U R U2 R' U // OLL


----------



## scottishcuber (May 5, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Nice 2x2 average (for me):
> (1.90), 2.26, 1.99, 1.91, (3.60) = *2.05*
> The 2.26 should've been sub 2
> 
> ...



Those are some really nice solutions.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 5, 2014)

Close.

3x3 avg of 12: 9.03

Time List:
1. 9.06 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F L D U2 F R2 D L2 D2 R F 
2. (10.28) L B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 U R2 F D L' B' L F2 R 
3. 9.90 D2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B' L U' R2 B' F' R' B' R' D' 
4. 8.77 L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U R2 D R2 D2 L' B2 F' D2 L2 D' R B' L' R2 
5. 8.46 D2 F R2 B' F' D2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 D' B2 R' D R' B' D' B R' U 
6. 8.41 L' B2 D2 U2 R U2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 D R' F U2 L' D' B U2 L U' 
7. (8.22) D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D U B D2 F R' U B F L2 F L' 
8. 9.80 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B D' U' L U' F D R2 F2 L2 
9. 9.55 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D B' L2 R2 D L2 D' L' B2 D U' 
10. 8.77 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 R2 U F' L B U F L D2 B2 D2 
11. 8.57 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 D B2 L R U L2 U R' F' R' D 
12. 9.07 U F R' D' B2 R' U' L' B' L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 B2

PB is 8.79. This is my second fastest average ever.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 5, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.69
1. 8.77 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U B' D' U' B2 F L B U2 R F R 
2. 8.78 B' R2 B' F2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F2 U B' F L' B D' R B2 D2 
3. (8.96) U' B' L2 D2 R' B2 L2 F R' U F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 
4. 8.51 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U L2 B2 L' U2 F' L2 B U' L U' F L' 
5. (8.40) D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L2 R2 D2 L U' F' L2 R' B2 L D B 
consistent


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 5, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Those are some really nice solutions.



Thank you! 
I'm quite happy that I managed to one-look the first scramble (up to AUF)
The rest were pretty much just pure luck


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 5, 2014)

JES FINALLY







edit: 2:11.527
edit: 2:11.223


----------



## DeeDubb (May 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Sub 30 Ao12
> 
> Goal: 2 weeks, sub 30 Ao100.



Made my goal! First sub 30 Ao100.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 5, 2014)

1. 9.44 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' D' L2 R' D R' B' U2 F2 U' 

first OH sub10. Sune PLL skip, I could have forced the OLL skip if I was thinking straight and gotten sub9 even...

z2 x' //
D U2' x R2 U' z //
U R U2' R2 U' R // 
U' L' U L //
U L U L' U' y' L' U L //
y R U R' //
R U R' U R U2' R' U2' //

36 moves. 3.81tps


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 5, 2014)

9.51 PB Ao5! All non-lucky, beat my PB by a mere 0.01.

Time List:
1. 8.91 U' F D' B2 D' F2 B' U' R2 L2 F2 B R' D' R F2 B2 U2 D' F2 R2 F B' U2 B' 
2. 10.51 D F2 B R' U' D2 B F2 U2 R' F2 L2 D R' D' F D' L' F2 U2 B' L2 U' R' L2 
3. (8.85) B' D F2 D2 B' L F B U R D' B L F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F U F L2 D U 
4. 9.10 L2 F U' D B F' L' D2 B2 L R U' F R2 F' D2 F2 B2 U B L2 U R D F' 
5. (15.72) F' L' F R2 L B F' L B2 L R' D2 U' F2 B' R D2 R' U D2 B' L' R' B U'


----------



## kcl (May 5, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 1. 9.44 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' D' L2 R' D R' B' U2 F2 U'
> 
> first OH sub10. Sune PLL skip, I could have forced the OLL skip if I was thinking straight and gotten sub9 even...
> 
> ...



Awesome! I hate when I miss an easy WV and only realize while doing OLL


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 5, 2014)

12.61 3x3 single, first 12 (auf fail, U' U2)

Edit: also, 15.59 mo3


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



I think I made that facial expression.


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2014)

Really nice.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-5
avg of 12: 4.18

Time List:
1. 4.53 B' L B U R' L' U' R L' 
2. 3.83 R B R B' R B' U L 
3. 4.46 B' U' B L' R' B R B' R 
4. (3.06) R L' R L U R' B' U' 
5. (4.77) R' L B L' B' U B U' 
6. 3.82 B R' B' L B' R' B' L U 
7. 3.79 R L B' L' B' U' R U R 
8. 4.77 L' R U B U' L' R L' 
9. 4.70 B U B U' L R B R' L' 
10. 4.67 U R' L U' B' L' B' U' 
11. 3.40 R U' L U' B R' L' B 
12. 3.84 B' U' R B' U' B' L' R


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 6, 2014)

8/21 PLLs sub 1 which also happen to be sub .9 (10 cases)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 6, 2014)

Color neutral. Nice. More green and blue than orange/red.

number of times: 25/25
best time: 14.10
worst time: 26.60

current mean of 3: 20.19 (σ = 1.52)
best mean of 3: 16.10 (σ = 2.67)

current avg5: 20.97 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 18.06 (σ = 1.51)

current avg12: 19.90 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 18.28 (σ = 2.03)

session avg: 19.50 (σ = 2.16)
session mean: 19.57


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Really nice.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-5
> avg of 12: 4.18
> ...



I guess you didn't see the 9 move solution on the first?


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2014)

*facepalm* 
Did the alg for top center differently.. Just got a 2.31 on that solution


----------



## XTowncuber (May 6, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-5
avg of 5: 11.04

Time List:
1. 15.01 L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 L2 F R D2 B2 D L F' D2 B' F 
2. 9.91 F' R2 B' D' B U2 D L' D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 
3. (15.59) D' R B R' U L2 U R' F' D R2 D2 F L2 F' B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 
4. 8.19 L2 D2 B' R2 U' B R' F U B2 U2 R2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 B L2 B' 
5. (5.85) D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 L' F' D' B D' R2 U' L' D'

dat consistency though. on cam too


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 6, 2014)

Average of 5: 11.59
1. 12.49 U' B2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 B' L R U L' F2 D' B' R' D2 
2. (10.98) U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D F' L R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 
3. 11.20 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U R B' U R' F' R2 F2 L2 D' U2 
4. (13.47) L' B2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 R U B2 L2 B F' U' F2 R U L2 
5. 11.07 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F L2 U' R U' B L B L2 F'


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 6, 2014)

Average of 12: 12.75
1. 13.65 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 D L2 R' U F' R' U2 L' D' F R' B2 
2. 12.61 L' F' R' L2 B2 D' R F R B R2 B D2 R2 L2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 
3. 11.99 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L B U' B' L F2 L' D2 B' D 
4. 12.66 D L2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B' U2 L F D' R D' L' D 
5. 11.70 F2 U B R U F D2 B' R' F D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 
6. 13.91 D L2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 F2 U L2 R U B' L F L2 B R2 D2 R2 
7. 11.55 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' F R' U2 B U L2 D' U F' U2 
8. (15.44) F2 R' B' D L2 B U' L D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 B U2 
9. 13.32 B' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 L' R' D' R' B F D' U' B D' 
10. 12.67 U2 L' B2 D B L' F2 B2 R U2 L2 B D2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F 
11. (10.98) D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D U F U' R' D L2 B D2 R2 B' L' 
12. 13.48 B L' U F D R2 F' D2 B' U L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2


----------



## Robert-Y (May 6, 2014)

4x4x4, K4 ao12 UWR

(34.70), 41.98, 37.57, (43.09), 36.72, 41.41, 42.21, 40.03, 41.56, 42.71, 39.48, 35.01 = 39.87

YEAHHH

I was quite fortunate on the last solve with ELL. All edges were correctly paired. All I did to solve ELL was a Z perm, followed by pure OLL parity alg


----------



## tx789 (May 6, 2014)

pb average of 50 3 puzzle also a .210 average of 500


Spoiler



TPS
Single: inf
Average of 5: inf
Average of 12: inf
Average of 50: inf
Average of 100: inf

Fastest single: 0.000
Slowest single: 2.235

Current average of 5: 0.215, 0.023, 0.053, (0.010), (0.285) = 0.097
Best average of 5: (0.194), 0.009, (0.000), 0.000, 0.000 = 0.003

Current average of 12: 0.285, 0.183, 0.020, (0.000), (0.883), 0.000, 0.000, 0.215, 0.023, 0.053, 0.010, 0.285 = 0.107
Best average of 12: 0.120, 0.011, (0.000), 0.000, 0.000, 0.124, (0.127), 0.000, 0.116, 0.000, 0.087, 0.000 = 0.046

Current average of 50: 0.132, (0.000), 0.090, 1.199, 0.025, 0.014, 1.162, 0.368, 0.000, 0.196, 0.277, 0.000, 0.021, 0.000, 0.107, 0.016, 0.257, 0.010, (1.708), 0.009, 0.298, 0.317, 0.382, 0.017, 0.000, 0.017, 0.150, 0.290, 0.022, 0.306, 0.194, 0.009, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.208, 0.920, 0.000, 0.285, 0.183, 0.020, 0.000, 0.883, 0.000, 0.000, 0.215, 0.023, 0.053, 0.010, 0.285 = 0.187
Best average of 50: 0.030, 0.074, 0.136, (0.000), 0.015, 0.263, 0.033, 0.175, 0.013, 0.016, 0.306, (0.991), 0.268, 0.293, 0.029, 0.021, 0.015, 0.136, 0.156, 0.127, 0.010, 0.364, 0.282, 0.273, 0.000, 0.311, 0.015, 0.120, 0.263, 0.120, 0.011, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.124, 0.127, 0.000, 0.116, 0.000, 0.087, 0.000, 0.214, 0.246, 0.296, 0.232, 0.032, 0.000, 0.028, 0.024, 0.148 = 0.116

Current average of 100: 0.156, 0.284, 0.352, 0.144, 0.020, (0.000), 0.129, 0.256, 0.240, 0.260, 0.136, 0.210, 0.127, 0.159, 0.295, 0.022, 0.009, 0.488, 0.816, 0.166, 0.009, 0.016, 0.000, 0.014, 0.000, 1.169, 0.016, 0.163, 0.019, 0.138, 0.161, 0.183, 0.304, 0.010, 1.083, 0.000, 0.010, 0.014, 0.886, 0.008, 0.137, 0.253, 0.259, 0.125, 0.128, 0.030, 0.192, 0.028, 0.000, 0.273, 0.132, 0.000, 0.090, 1.199, 0.025, 0.014, 1.162, 0.368, 0.000, 0.196, 0.277, 0.000, 0.021, 0.000, 0.107, 0.016, 0.257, 0.010, (1.708), 0.009, 0.298, 0.317, 0.382, 0.017, 0.000, 0.017, 0.150, 0.290, 0.022, 0.306, 0.194, 0.009, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.208, 0.920, 0.000, 0.285, 0.183, 0.020, 0.000, 0.883, 0.000, 0.000, 0.215, 0.023, 0.053, 0.010, 0.285 = 0.193
Best average of 100: 0.411, 0.376, 0.130, 0.216, 0.134, 0.098, (0.000), 0.316, 0.116, 0.304, 0.000, 0.123, 0.264, 0.042, 0.213, 0.012, 0.122, 0.716, 0.017, 0.052, 0.110, 0.000, 0.025, 0.219, 0.000, 0.218, 0.105, 0.234, 0.009, 0.090, 0.334, 0.000, 0.207, 0.095, 0.252, 0.490, 0.000, 0.531, 0.103, 0.298, 0.215, 0.690, 0.020, 0.028, 0.415, 0.000, 0.000, 0.113, 0.000, 0.190, 0.000, 0.000, 1.003, 0.283, 0.238, (1.595), 0.051, 0.152, 0.284, 0.015, 0.302, 0.153, 0.000, 0.016, 0.120, 0.279, 0.105, 0.266, 0.297, 0.029, 0.033, 0.040, 0.408, 0.000, 0.027, 0.276, 0.102, 0.223, 0.033, 0.000, 0.087, 0.026, 0.213, 0.011, 0.067, 0.265, 0.000, 0.085, 0.017, 0.190, 0.266, 0.094, 0.225, 0.302, 0.114, 0.155, 0.095, 0.095, 0.090, 0.092 = 0.162

Session average (500 solves): (0.000), 0.186, 0.045, 0.240, 0.000, 0.334, 0.134, 0.522, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.024, 0.142, 0.182, 0.011, 1.100, 0.288, 0.041, 0.210, 0.032, 0.009, 0.166, 0.199, 0.401, 0.204, 0.000, 0.000, 0.176, 0.125, 0.867, 0.654, 0.234, 0.000, 0.196, 0.000, 0.409, 0.160, 0.586, 0.318, 0.411, 0.376, 0.130, 0.216, 0.134, 0.098, 0.000, 0.316, 0.116, 0.304, 0.000, 0.123, 0.264, 0.042, 0.213, 0.012, 0.122, 0.716, 0.017, 0.052, 0.110, 0.000, 0.025, 0.219, 0.000, 0.218, 0.105, 0.234, 0.009, 0.090, 0.334, 0.000, 0.207, 0.095, 0.252, 0.490, 0.000, 0.531, 0.103, 0.298, 0.215, 0.690, 0.020, 0.028, 0.415, 0.000, 0.000, 0.113, 0.000, 0.190, 0.000, 0.000, 1.003, 0.283, 0.238, 1.595, 0.051, 0.152, 0.284, 0.015, 0.302, 0.153, 0.000, 0.016, 0.120, 0.279, 0.105, 0.266, 0.297, 0.029, 0.033, 0.040, 0.408, 0.000, 0.027, 0.276, 0.102, 0.223, 0.033, 0.000, 0.087, 0.026, 0.213, 0.011, 0.067, 0.265, 0.000, 0.085, 0.017, 0.190, 0.266, 0.094, 0.225, 0.302, 0.114, 0.155, 0.095, 0.095, 0.090, 0.092, (2.235), 0.840, 0.214, 0.279, 0.363, 0.125, 0.000, 0.000, 0.250, 0.207, 1.220, 0.014, 0.159, 0.113, 0.028, 0.415, 0.024, 0.217, 0.361, 0.072, 0.203, 0.009, 0.311, 0.083, 0.130, 0.293, 0.804, 0.110, 0.345, 0.201, 0.920, 0.375, 0.302, 0.359, 0.253, 0.175, 0.027, 0.000, 0.182, 0.237, 0.000, 0.212, 1.101, 0.750, 0.200, 0.300, 0.000, 0.009, 0.017, 0.180, 0.017, 0.093, 0.000, 0.000, 0.010, 0.763, 0.302, 0.000, 0.119, 0.864, 0.000, 0.029, 0.112, 0.284, 0.304, 0.040, 0.271, 0.023, 1.125, 0.030, 0.074, 0.136, 0.000, 0.015, 0.263, 0.033, 0.175, 0.013, 0.016, 0.306, 0.991, 0.268, 0.293, 0.029, 0.021, 0.015, 0.136, 0.156, 0.127, 0.010, 0.364, 0.282, 0.273, 0.000, 0.311, 0.015, 0.120, 0.263, 0.120, 0.011, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.124, 0.127, 0.000, 0.116, 0.000, 0.087, 0.000, 0.214, 0.246, 0.296, 0.232, 0.032, 0.000, 0.028, 0.024, 0.148, 0.127, 0.669, 0.164, 0.000, 0.025, 0.279, 0.038, 0.325, 0.000, 0.100, 0.000, 1.112, 0.012, 0.183, 0.285, 0.032, 0.260, 0.285, 0.103, 0.164, 0.000, 0.698, 0.000, 0.200, 1.043, 0.258, 0.016, 0.154, 0.713, 0.796, 0.171, 0.023, 0.263, 0.373, 0.262, 0.021, 0.218, 0.028, 0.785, 0.000, 0.373, 0.000, 0.783, 0.277, 0.218, 0.332, 0.131, 0.297, 0.858, 0.374, 0.000, 0.000, 0.223, 0.180, 0.027, 0.145, 0.263, 0.150, 0.167, 0.789, 0.223, 0.027, 0.000, 0.256, 0.256, 0.877, 0.658, 0.250, 0.000, 0.028, 0.000, 0.238, 0.028, 0.200, 0.000, 0.000, 0.091, 0.079, 0.000, 0.080, 0.251, 0.000, 0.268, 0.057, 0.011, 0.794, 0.889, 0.314, 0.099, 0.022, 0.007, 0.009, 0.000, 0.134, 0.248, 0.095, 0.769, 0.089, 0.015, 0.008, 0.244, 0.000, 0.387, 0.339, 0.148, 0.249, 0.278, 0.119, 0.288, 0.699, 0.000, 0.011, 0.000, 0.011, 0.596, 0.731, 0.000, 0.272, 0.000, 0.197, 0.323, 0.023, 0.016, 0.000, 1.077, 0.705, 0.291, 0.266, 0.033, 0.283, 0.000, 0.707, 0.000, 0.160, 0.129, 1.846, 0.191, 0.126, 0.107, 0.110, 0.000, 0.130, 0.156, 0.284, 0.352, 0.144, 0.020, 0.000, 0.129, 0.256, 0.240, 0.260, 0.136, 0.210, 0.127, 0.159, 0.295, 0.022, 0.009, 0.488, 0.816, 0.166, 0.009, 0.016, 0.000, 0.014, 0.000, 1.169, 0.016, 0.163, 0.019, 0.138, 0.161, 0.183, 0.304, 0.010, 1.083, 0.000, 0.010, 0.014, 0.886, 0.008, 0.137, 0.253, 0.259, 0.125, 0.128, 0.030, 0.192, 0.028, 0.000, 0.273, 0.132, 0.000, 0.090, 1.199, 0.025, 0.014, 1.162, 0.368, 0.000, 0.196, 0.277, 0.000, 0.021, 0.000, 0.107, 0.016, 0.257, 0.010, 1.708, 0.009, 0.298, 0.317, 0.382, 0.017, 0.000, 0.017, 0.150, 0.290, 0.022, 0.306, 0.194, 0.009, 0.000, 0.000, 0.000, 0.208, 0.920, 0.000, 0.285, 0.183, 0.020, 0.000, 0.883, 0.000, 0.000, 0.215, 0.023, 0.053, 0.010, 0.285 = 0.210


----------



## Iggy (May 6, 2014)

7.87 U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' B F2 

6th sub 8. PLL skip


----------



## scottishcuber (May 6, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 4x4x4, K4 ao12 UWR
> 
> (34.70), 41.98, 37.57, (43.09), 36.72, 41.41, 42.21, 40.03, 41.56, 42.71, 39.48, 35.01 = 39.87
> 
> ...



wtf nice!


----------



## Ollie (May 6, 2014)

GJ qqTimer - 3.43 pb ao12 I think

1. (0.70) R U R' U2 R' 
2. 3.68 R F R' U F U' R2 
3. 3.51 F2 R2 F' R' F R2 U2 F 
4. 3.28 F2 U' R U2 F' R F U F' U' 
5. 3.51 U2 F' U' F2 R F' U2 F2 
6. 3.63 R U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 F' 
7. 2.99 U R2 F U2 F U' F R2 U 
8. 3.89 R' F2 U' F' U2 F' R U' 
9. 2.22 F' U R' F U F2 R 
10. 3.45 R2 U F2 U R' F U' F2 U2 
11. 4.13 U F' U2 F R' U R' F2 
12. (4.40) F' U R' F' R' F2 U R' U2


----------



## Bindedsa (May 6, 2014)

15 Puzzle PBs
Average of 12: 6.251
Average of 50: 6.875
Average of 100: 7.262
Edit:
Average of 12: 5.966
Average of 100: 6.928 Sub Soup! This puts me 3rd behind Ben and qqwref


----------



## scottishcuber (May 6, 2014)

15.32, (13.43), 14.12, 13.76, (21.92), 15.43, 17.08, 16.69, 13.79, 14.32, 18.00, 14.60 = 15.31 avg12 PB


----------



## uberCuber (May 6, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 4x4x4, K4 ao12 UWR
> 
> (34.70), 41.98, 37.57, (43.09), 36.72, 41.41, 42.21, 40.03, 41.56, 42.71, 39.48, 35.01 = 39.87
> 
> ...



Nice! I'm curious, how much farther do you think the method can go?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 6, 2014)

6.955 OLL skip 3x3 single!

R D F' L B L D' F U2 B D U2 B2 R' F2 R2 F U R U' F2 R U' B F


----------



## TDM (May 6, 2014)

66. 10.22 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L D' R B U' L2 U' B L D' U
Failed COLL recog (COLL was r U R' U' r' F R F', took me 1-2 seconds to see whether it was the mirror or not), but predicted EPLL (Ua perm, easy to recog before doing COLL). And locked up more than once when doing it. Should've been sub-9.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 6, 2014)

soup said:


> 15puzl avg12 pb: (3.792), 5.480, 4.815, 5.680, (9.448), 5.008, 5.256, 6.752, 5.792, 6.288, 7.048, 4.392 = *5.651*
> 15puzl avg5 pb: (7.232), 4.768, (3.792), 5.480, 4.815 = *5.021*



counting 7
kek

get faster and get subbinde avg100 pls


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 7, 2014)

got out of bed


----------



## PokemonEggs (May 7, 2014)

4x4
39.92, (43.17), (36.36), 39.81, 39.43 = 39.72 

3x3
(7.43), 9.04, 10.47, (12.48), 10.14 = 9.88


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> got out of bed



Dragged a comb across your head?


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 7, 2014)

So close

Average of 5: 10.06
1. 9.79 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F U' L' B' R D R B' U' R' 
2. 9.52 D2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L R' F U L B R2 D' R B' 
3. 10.88 U' L2 B2 U B2 D U2 L2 D F2 U2 L' U2 L F' L2 U R' B' D' R' 
4. (12.18+) B2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 D R U2 R B2 R' U' L B2 U2 
5. (9.50) U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B R2 F2 U R U L' D B2 L' 
Without +2 it would've been 9.83 but still PB nonetheless


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 7, 2014)

all my times since I beginned cubing
clicky

I'm coming from a 2 years hiatus so my goal is to break the 15 barrier now.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 7, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Dragged a comb across your head?



nup


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 7, 2014)

15. 8.48 D' L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' B U2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 U F


----------



## arvind1999 (May 7, 2014)

3x3 PBs.

PB single! 
1. 5.73 R2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R' B2 F' D F2 L U2 L R' F'
Reconstruction-
R' F U M' L U' L' // First block
R U' R' U R U' R' U M' R' U' R // Second Block
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL
M U' M U' M2' U' M' U2 M //LSE

PB Average of 12: 9.23
1. 7.91 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' F2 L2 B' U2 L D U' B2 L B2 U' 
2. 7.88 L2 B2 D B2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 L' F' U' L2 U' L' B' F2 U' L 
3. 8.40 B2 R D2 L' D2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 L' U' R F' R2 D L F2 R D' U 
4. 9.59 F U R' B' U2 D B' R' F B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L B2 L D2 
5. 9.09 R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B D B2 R' F U L' B' D U2 F2 R' 
6. 11.07 F2 L F2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 R' B' F' L' U2 R D L2 U R' F2 
7. 10.13 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R' U L R' B' F L B2 L2 D' 
8. (7.17) B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' U B R2 D B2 F2 U' F' L' R' 
9. (11.27) D2 B' U' F' U' B L' U F U2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 B2 
10. 9.84 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F L' D B2 L U2 R2 F R D2 U 
11. 9.11 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F L U R' U F' D B' R U L' 
12. 9.25 F2 U' B2 L' D' L U2 R B' L U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2


----------



## BrianJ (May 7, 2014)

*Iowa* You don't need luck. Probably not for 2x2, either. anyway, good luck.


----------



## imvelox (May 7, 2014)

Mean of 3: *2:55.39*
1. 2:49.65 
2. 2:53.55 
3. 3:02.98 

*7x7!*


----------



## DeeDubb (May 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSybtGuVDxQ

My first sub-20 on camera. Rooooooux!


----------



## LucidCuber (May 7, 2014)

4X4X4 PB Single

50.57!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I beat my PB by over 7 seconds!!!!

4 edges were skipped after centres, and no parity. Does anyone know the probability of having 4 edges skipped?


----------



## TDM (May 7, 2014)

10. 12.99 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 L' U' F R2 U' L' U' F2 L F'
11. 11.93 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F D R2 U B D2 R F R' F U
12. 13.15 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B D' U' R' F2 L2 B' R' F2 L U2
12.69 Mo3

decent

E: 10. 12.99 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 L' U' F R2 U' L' U' F2 L F'
11. 11.93 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F D R2 U B D2 R F R' F U
12. 13.15 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B D' U' R' F2 L2 B' R' F2 L U2
13. 17.62 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 D L U' R2 B2 D R' L2 B' F2 R2 F2
14. 11.16 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F U' F2 U R D' U' R2 F R2
12.69 Ao5
Prisma PB

The reason why my LL has always been so bad is because I've never tried turning quickly for it


----------



## EMI (May 7, 2014)

6.90 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U R2 L2 F B2 D2 R F2 U L2 B' U R L2

PB is 6.84...

x2 U F R' y D' R' D2
U' L' U L
R' U2 R U' y L' U L
U R U' R'
y U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

45 moves, 6.52 tps, the 6.84 had 6.56 tps


----------



## XTowncuber (May 7, 2014)

skewb
4.56 ao12 pb
4.97 ao50 pb
5.06 ao100 pb 

lol I like that I can still smash PBs at this silly event


----------



## Julian (May 7, 2014)

After a little while with an Aosu...

34.33 single
38.83 ao5
40.49 ao12
43.39 ao100


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 7, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-7
solves/total: 388/388

single
best: 33.38 PB
worst: 57.85

best avg of 5 - 38.86 (σ = 2.47) PB

best avg of 12 - 40.89 (σ = 2.36) PB

best avg of 50 - 44.99 (σ = 2.69) PB

best avg of 100 - 45.30 (σ = 3.32) PB

Average: 46.22 (σ = 3.54)
Mean: 46.24

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-7
avg of 12: 40.89
[avg of 5: 38.86]
42.89, 41.70, (44.35), 44.29, [36.71, 38.31, 42.28, (36.43), 41.55], 40.32, 42.22, 38.62

:tu 2 rounds of 4x4 on Saturday


----------



## TheRedBull (May 7, 2014)

Just got my first sub11 on the 7x7.
It was a 10:59.98


----------



## antoineccantin (May 7, 2014)

PB avg12:
3.80, (7.41), 4.44, 5.30, 6.27, 5.61, 4.33, 7.01, (2.97), 3.24, 5.32, 5.85 = *5.12*

edit: and I tied it:
5.61, 7.35, 4.36, 5.58, (1.75), (8.00), 5.23, 4.58, 3.23, 4.76, 5.66, 4.87 = *5.12*


----------



## qaz (May 7, 2014)

7.59 3x3 single!

D2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 B' D' U F D' B F D2 L' B2 U

z2 D' L2 B D' R' F2 //x-cross
y' U2 R' U R //second pair
U R U' R' //third pair
y R' U' R //fourth pair
U' F U R U' R' y L' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
U //PLL

35 moves/7.59 seconds = 4.61 tps 

wtf 17 move f2l


----------



## kcl (May 8, 2014)

I now know full COLL minus sune/anti.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 8, 2014)

3x3
11.68 avg 12


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 8, 2014)

Average of 12: 12.65
1. 14.31 U' R L B D' B2 R2 F' L2 D R U2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 
2. (10.75) D' F2 R2 D' U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 L' U' F D' F2 D' U' R' F L' U 
3. (16.05) B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' R B D' B' D2 U2 L' U2 B D U' 
4. 13.08 B' R D' L2 U2 L U R2 L B' U2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U' 
5. 11.31 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L B2 F' U' L2 F' R2 D F' 
6. 10.80 L2 U D F' L' D' F2 L D L B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R L F2 
7. 12.47 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U2 B2 L2 U R' F' L' F2 L' D2 L U B' F' 
8. 14.45 F' L2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 F D2 U L U' L2 R2 F' L' D F R' 
9. 13.70 U' L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' L B2 R' B2 D' B2 D2 B R F2 
10. 12.29 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 R U L2 B' R2 D' U' B' F' 
11. 11.06 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B R2 U2 R' B' F U R' B2 U' 
12. 13.00 L' F' D' R B' R2 B2 R' D' R' D2 L D2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B2


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 8, 2014)

Forget what my PB avg of 12 is...

Average of 12: 3.80
1. 3.31 U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' F R' U2 
2. (5.63) R F' R F2 R' F U' F R' 
3. 4.15 F2 U' F2 R F2 R U' F2 R2 
4. (1.77) F R' F2 U' R' U2 R F U' 
5. 4.72 R2 U2 R' U F' U2 R U2 R2 
6. 3.94 U' F' U2 R U F2 U2 F2 U2 
7. 2.52 F U2 R U F2 R F R2 U' 
8. 3.63 R' F' U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 
9. 4.12 F U F' U F' U' R U R2 
10. 4.04 F2 R2 U2 F' R U F' U2 F 
11. 4.09 F R' U F U2 F2 R2 U' R' 
12. 3.46 F' U' F U' F R' F' R2 U'


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 8, 2014)

cool im fast now

Best average of 5: 8.68
10-14 - 7.22 9.28 9.54 (6.81) (11.91)

Best average of 12: 9.24
2-13 - 9.85 11.29 9.20 9.24 8.69 9.95 8.13 (14.59) 7.22 9.28 9.54 (6.81)

first sub9.5 avg12 which is good. 6 was easy+3cycle for LL and 7.22 was stupideasy xcross


----------



## TDM (May 8, 2014)

1. 9.31 B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 B L B2 L U F2 R F2 D' L2
asfslfkjglsk


----------



## maxcube (May 8, 2014)

Holy crap, new pb single of 8.54. Nonlucky, too.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 8, 2014)

Had a bunch of fast OH times in the bus today. It's highly likely I would have gotten a sub-12 avg12 (maybe even 11.7x). I also got lots of nl low 10s and a no sub-10.

edit:
4.62, 8.26, 4.84, (3.80), 5.45, 4.35, 4.20, 4.65, 5.99, 8.61, 5.71, (10.02) = 5.67 :fp
two counting 8s


----------



## megaminxwin (May 9, 2014)

SOLVED.

2,884 turns, about 22 hours including sleep. Thank you Roice Nelson for the solution.

Here's the log file for confirmation.

****ing finally.


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2014)

Nice! Are you gonna try for 4^4 and 5^4?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2014)

1.40 AO12

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-8
avg of 12: 1.40

Time List:
1. 1.56 R F R' F2 R F2 R F R' 
2. 1.18 F2 U' F U2 R2 F U2 R U2 
3. 1.16 R' U2 R F2 U2 R' F U F 
4. (1.80) F U2 F R F R' U F2 R' 
5. 1.27 F2 U R' F' R' F U' F' R 
6. 1.28 U F R' U' F' R2 U' F' U' 
7. 1.52 F R U' R F' U F' R2 F 
8. 1.72 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R' 
9. 1.44 F2 R U2 F U' F2 R' U2 R' 
10. (1.00) U' R U F' R F2 R' F U2 
11. 1.34 U' F U2 R' F' U' F R' F' U2 
12. 1.50 U' R F' R2 F U F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 9, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.40 AO12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-8
> avg of 12: 1.40
> ...



DAMNNNNNNNNNN Good job bro. Too good.

Do you remember the solutions for any of them?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNN Good job bro. Too good.
> 
> Do you remember the solutions for any of them?



I could probably reconstruct of all of them. Probably wouldn't be hard.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 9, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Nice! Are you gonna try for 4^4 and 5^4?



Maybe, once I'm not so scared of them. I'm beginning to suspect you could use some crazy method of reduction to get them to a 3x3x3x3, rather than direct solving. Am I right?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 9, 2014)

Clock
4.20 (2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1) / (2) / (4) / (-5) / (1) / (-1) / UddU

PB single, keyboard though


----------



## Coolster01 (May 9, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.40 AO12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-8
> avg of 12: 1.40
> ...



If you DON'T get WR this weekend, I will throw you in a trash can next time I see you.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 9, 2014)

11:36.68 1-man Guildford Challenge


----------



## Robert-Y (May 9, 2014)

I guess that's probably UWR for now, nice


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I guess that's probably UWR for now, nice



Thanks!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 9, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 11:36.68 1-man Guildford Challenge



 Soo fast!
I would try to beat it, but my 2-7 is barely faster


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 9, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Soo fast!
> I would try to beat it, but my 2-7 is barely faster



Yeah, I think you are faster than me at the other events like feet or Pyraminx, but you have to train 6x6 and 7x7 a bit.


----------



## Iggy (May 9, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.83
1. (1.54) F U' R' U F2 R' U2 F' U2 
2. 2.24 U R F' R2 U F' U F' R U 
3. 3.43 U R' U2 F' R' F U R' U 
4. (4.62) U F' R F' R U' R' U' F2 
5. 3.76 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F' R U 
6. 1.55 R' U2 F2 U R' U2 F' R' U 
7. 2.11 F U' F' U' F R F2 R' U' 
8. 3.61 R2 F' R U' F2 R F U' R' 
9. 2.78 F' R F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U' 
10. 2.61 U2 R F' U R U2 F' R2 F U2 
11. 2.09 F' R2 F U R' U R F2 U2 
12. 4.07 F' R' U' R2 F R2 F U' F' U2 

0.02 off PB


----------



## yoinneroid (May 9, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Average of 12: 2.83
> 1. (1.54) F U' R' U F2 R' U2 F' U2
> 2. 2.24 U R F' R2 U F' U F' R U
> 3. 3.43 U R' U2 F' R' F U R' U
> ...



what are the algs you use?


----------



## scottishcuber (May 9, 2014)

1. 6.54 U' F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F' L' B2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'

z2 R' F' L' D // 
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R //
y' U2 R' U R //
U2 F U' F //
U' R U R' // 
U R' U' F' U F R // 
U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 //

48 moves, 7.33 tps

really smooth solve, except for the stupid PLL


----------



## kcl (May 9, 2014)

Average: 8.79
Best: 5.92
Worst: 9.70
Mean: 8.63
Standard Deviation: 1.26

1: 8.48F2 B2 R B' R F U R2 L' U F' L B2 D2 R F2 R' F2 D2
2: 9.65F' R' L' F R2 L' F2 U' L' F R2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 R
3: 6.47L2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 U' B F2 D' R F U' R2
4: 9.65U' R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 R' D U2 B2 U F' L' R B2 R2 U2
5: 9.55U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' D' B D' U R D U F' L' D2
6: 9.40B2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 F' D' U' B2 R U2 F R U2 F' R B' F2
7: 8.55F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B D L' B2 U' R' F D F L'
8: 9.35B2 D2 L2 F2 D U R2 F U2 B2 L' F2 D' F' U F D2
9: (9.70)F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 F D L2 D F L2 R' U' F R'
10: 7.47L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 F R D F' R U R2 U2 L2 R' F'
11: (5.92)L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U R' F' R2 U2 F2 D L' D' U2 L' F
12: 9.37F U F2 D2 R' F U2 B' L' F2 R B2 D' R2 F2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2

Didn't post this last night, PB and first sub 9.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2014)

5.84

L2 U R2 D L2 D B2 D2 R2 F L' D B2 L2 F' L U2 R2 

z2 y' U' R2 F D //
L' U L U' L' U' L //
U R U R' U2 R U' R' //
U2 y R U R' //
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //
l' U l2 U' l2 U' l2 U l' U //


----------



## XTowncuber (May 9, 2014)

29.71 4x4 single. fullstep. also 2.52 pyra average on cam that I might upload.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 9, 2014)

sub-11!

Average of 12: 10.84
1. 9.72 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 R F' D2 B U' R2 D U' R F2 
2. 11.14 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 F' U R' D2 F R2 D' U2 B L R 
3. 10.10 F2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' R F R F' D2 U' L2 R D' 
4. 10.19 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' D2 R' U F2 D R2 F2 L D B2 F 
5. 11.64 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F' L2 D' U B D' R2 U' B 
6. (12.46) L' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 L U R D2 R2 B' D' B' U' R D2 
7. 10.94 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D L U B' U' F' R' 
8. (9.44) U2 L' D2 F' B2 U' R D2 B R D2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' 
9. 12.38 R2 B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U' L D2 F R D' F R' U' 
10. 10.02 F' L D B' D F' U F2 D2 R U R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 
11. 11.80 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 F R' U L2 B' D2 B2 U' B' F 
12. 10.51 F R2 F' L2 F U2 B' F2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 D B2 F D2 B R2 

counting 12 doe.


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 9, 2014)

17.45 ao12 (3x3)


----------



## scottishcuber (May 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Average: 8.79
> Best: 5.92
> Worst: 9.70
> Mean: 8.63
> ...



Damnit! Nice one.

Can you reconstruct the 5.


----------



## kcl (May 9, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Damnit! Nice one.
> 
> Can you reconstruct the 5.



Yeah, school just finished. I'll type it on the bus 

L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U R' F' R2 U2 F2 D L' D' U2 L' F

z2 y// inspection 
R L2 D L'// cross 
U' R' U R y U' L U L'// first pair 
U' R U R'// second pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U L U'// third pair 
y' R U' R' U' F' L' U L F//fourth pair 
l' U' L U' L' U2 l// OLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2// PLL

lol 49 HTM, 8.27 TPS is nice though


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 9, 2014)

55.18 4x4 ao5, pb by like a second  would have been better if I didn't do a y2 before the J perm on the 2nd solve lol
(1:02.42), 58.47, (51.96), 52.23, 54.85

Edit (more records) - 57.82 ao12, 59.84 ao25, woooo


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2014)

Made names for all of my mains!:

2x2: Dayan - Usain
3x3/BLD: Mini WeiLong - Barbeesha (best looking of all the cubes)
4x4: AoSu - Malik
5x5: Shengshou - Reginald
6x6: Shengshou - Terrance
7x7: Mini ShengShou - Laura
OH: 54.6mm FangShi - Darius
Pyra: ShengShou - Andre
Mega: Dayan - La'Taniana'Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquaniceso (so many pieces = 
Square-1: mf8 v1 - Obamaniqua 
Clock: Lingao - Bob
Skewb: LanLan - Xavier


----------



## uberCuber (May 10, 2014)

1:49.53 6x6 single


----------



## kcl (May 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Made names for all of my mains!:
> 
> 2x2: Dayan - Usain
> 3x3/BLD: Mini WeiLong - Barbeesha (best looking of all the cubes)
> ...



I just died


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Made names for all of my mains!:
> 
> 2x2: Dayan - Usain
> 3x3/BLD: Mini WeiLong - Barbeesha (best looking of all the cubes)
> ...


Ohmigosh. What a ton of fashionable names. Pure genius. 
I got a sub-3 average on 2x2 yesterday w/ a lingpo. I couldn't get the times because I think I deleted it or some thing


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2014)

Square-1 PBs:

12.983 Single
19.598 Average of 5



Spoiler



(12.983) (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-9
PB Average of 5: 19.598

Time List:
1. (14.314) (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4) 
2. 21.557[parity] (-3, -4)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. (29.163) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 21.451 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -4) 
5. 15.787 (3, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/


----------



## kcl (May 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Square-1 PBs:
> 
> 12.983 Single
> 19.598 Average of 5
> ...



GO OBAMANIQUA


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Made names for all of my mains!:
> 
> 2x2: Dayan - Usain
> 3x3/BLD: Mini WeiLong - Barbeesha (best looking of all the cubes)
> ...



Could you tell us where you found the inspiration for these names?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 10, 2014)

1111[SUB]2[/SUB] puzzle 5.912 avg12

7.183, 6.271, (4.663), 5.247, 4.976, 6.624, (7.575), 4.839, 6.751, 5.088, 6.607, 5.543


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2014)

OH PB single and average of 5
24.82, (17.32), (32.46), 23.03, 22.58

Avg: 23.48

I amaze myself sometimes. First sub-20 single and sub-25 average at the same time.


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> what are the algs you use?



I use CLL with some ortega and EG-1

Edit: lol I just realised that my PB is 2.86, so 2.83 is my new PB


----------



## ottozing (May 10, 2014)

1.584 L R' U' B' L U L' R' B' L R U' L B' R' 

PB skewb single. Barely beats my old PB of 1.59x which was a 5 move solve. Nice to have my PB single be something that's actually able to happen in comps


----------



## scottishcuber (May 10, 2014)

15 puzzle sim

14.167 avg12: 
12.254, (19.849), 13.521, 16.599, 12.925, 15.618, 13.887, 13.473, 17.189, 13.206, 12.995, (12.029) = 14.167

12.176 avg5:
(9.569), 12.675, (28.605), 13.535, 10.317 

I'm getting better.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Nice! I'm curious, how much farther do you think the method can go?



Sorry I kept forgetting to respond. I think you could push it further and average under 35 seconds. Maybe not by me


----------



## ottozing (May 10, 2014)

Got really crap towards the end so I quit. Good avg12/50 and nice NL single.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 89/89
best time: 6.763
worst time: 14.530

current avg5: 9.952 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 8.132 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 9.875 (σ = 0.38)
best avg12: 8.573 (σ = 0.84)

current avg50: 9.453 (σ = 0.83)
best avg50: 9.094 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 9.255 (σ = 0.85)
session mean: 9.315


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2014)

4x4x4

(25.57), 35.95, (37.05), 33.55, 31.28, 34.37, 34.86, 31.59, 34.86, 36.14, 32.55, 30.59 => 33.57

Yay I'm catching up with all the fast kids 

(Ok maybe not Sebastian, or Feliks, or KC3, or.... I'll stop)


----------



## ryanj92 (May 10, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 4x4x4
> 
> (25.57), 35.95, (37.05), 33.55, 31.28, 34.37, 34.86, 31.59, 34.86, 36.14, 32.55, 30.59 => 33.57
> 
> ...



Incredible 
Is the 25 PB?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2014)

Yep 

Here's the scramble: r F2 B' U F2 u r U' L' D2 r' f2 L2 B2 f2 R2 F' f2 D U2 R F' L' U2 r F R2 r2 f r2 R2 U R' F L2 F' D u' f L2
I can't remember the colour of the cross but I remember seeing a mixture of green/red/orange on the corners for LL with Pi for OCLL, so it must be yellow or white.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 10, 2014)

WAT


----------



## Tao Yu (May 10, 2014)

*3x3*

7.99, (10.17), 7.83, 8.38, (7.75) = *8.07*
9.92, 9.73, (10.41), 10.00, 7.99, 10.17, 7.83, 8.38, 7.75, 9.50, 8.41, (7.39) = *8.97*

Second sub 9, with a wtf avg5. Using my weilong this time. Pretty bad consistency.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.97
1. 9.92 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' F R2 U R' B D' R B U2 F' L D 
2. 9.73 R D' R F2 U B' L U B2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 
3. (10.41) B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F' D L' D R' F2 R' D' F 
4. 10.00 U2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' U2 R' B2 U L' B2 U B2 F' 
5. 7.99 F' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B L2 U' B2 F' R' F' R D' B' D R 
6. 10.17 B D2 L2 B D2 B L2 D2 B F2 U R' F L2 F D2 F U L' R' F 
7. 7.83 U2 B' D2 F R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 F U R' B2 U' F2 D B R F2 L' 
8. 8.38 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 B' L' R2 U2 R2 D U2 F' D' U 
9. 7.75 L U' F' D' B R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F' 
10. 9.50 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U' B' L F' D2 F2 D L2 R2 
11. 8.41 R B2 L2 D' L F2 B2 D' R2 B' U F2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 
12. (7.39) U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 D R F' R B' R D F R2 F


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 10, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I can't believe it just happened!

7.000 NL PB single! SO CLOSE! U2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 D U' L2 F' B' L' U D2 F' B R2 D' R2 L' F' L U R' F2


----------



## TDM (May 10, 2014)

39. *10.59+* B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' R B' U' R B R2 B F'
40. 12.06 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 D U F' R' L F R U F D2 B' F'
41. 19.58 B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R U' L F' L D2 U' F2 R2 U'
42. 14.06 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D F' D' L2 B R' B' F D' L U2
43. 12.38 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F R' U2 R' U2 F' R B U2 L' D'

So close to PB single (that +2...), but sub-13 average was good. Another single:

9.79 D' F2 D R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B D B2 U2 F' L' U' L D' U


----------



## imvelox (May 10, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=495&cat=16&rnd=1


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2014)

imvelox said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=495&cat=16&rnd=1



Wow, that's awesome!

edit: The scramble must have been pretty good


----------



## TDM (May 10, 2014)

110. 10.08 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U L U F2 D' F' U' L' F' R2 L
111. 15.16 R2 D U R2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' F D' R2 L U B' L' B2 F R D'
112. 10.27 D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' L' F R U' L' B2 D U F2 R

11.83 Mo3. The last solve had a ~6 second F2L (accidental X-cross, but saw it coming).


----------



## XTowncuber (May 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-10
avg of 12: 4.89

Time List:
1. 4.64 B' U L B R U' B' L 
2. 4.87 L' R B' L B' L B' R B' 
3. 3.18 B L U' L' R' L' B' L 
4. 5.05 U L' R' L R' U R' U' R' 
5. 5.75 U L B' L' U B' U R' 
6. 4.34 U' R' L' B' U R' B U' L' 
7. (2.97) L' B' U' R L' U R L 
8. (7.03) L' B R B U R B' U' 
9. 5.18 R' B U L' R' L' B L U 
10. 6.86 B' R L B U' L B' R' 
11. 5.20 B U' B L U R B U' 
12. 3.80 B R U R' L B U' L

on cam. might upload. whatever. I can't believe I'm still practicing this stupid puzzle.


----------



## TDM (May 10, 2014)

14.71 PB Ao100. I haven't updated my PB post for large averages in a while... it says this beats my PB Ao50 and I don't have an Ao100 sub-15 yet, even though I average sub-15.

E: 14.68


----------



## NewCube1 (May 10, 2014)

Best average of. 5: 02.60
Best: 01.29
Worst: 06.41
1. 01.29 U F R U F' R2 U' F2 R' 
2. 06.41 F' U2 R' F' U' R F' U2 R2 
3. 01.48 R2 F U R F2 U' R' F' U' 
4. 04.80 R' F U2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 
5. 01.52 U F R U F R U' F' R2 

Registered with
Speedtimer

Would be sub2 .-.-


----------



## yoshinator (May 10, 2014)

Best stuff I've gotten in quite a while...

*Average of 5: 30.81*
1. 31.67 D' Fw F2 R2 Fw U2 L' F' D R L' Uw U2 B2 D F Rw B' F2 L Rw' U' Uw' Fw F L' Uw B F2 Rw' F' D Rw' U' B D2 Rw2 Fw' U L' 
2. (42.81) R L' D2 Uw R L2 B F2 D Fw' B' R2 Fw L' Fw' B D L2 U B2 D' B D2 F D2 Rw R Fw' Rw' Uw F2 R U R L Uw2 R' Uw2 D' R2 
3. 28.19 F2 U B' D2 B2 L' R' Fw2 Uw' Fw' D' L' Rw' B Rw Fw' F' R' B D2 R2 D' U L2 R2 Fw' Rw' U L D B L Fw' U R' L' Uw' Rw' F Uw 
4. 32.58 F R' F' U R2 Rw' B' F' L D' U' B' R F' L2 D B' Fw' R B2 U' Rw B' D2 U2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F L R' Rw2 F B2 Fw Uw' L2 D' R D2 
5. (27.30) Fw2 Uw' L2 R' U' F B2 U B Fw' Uw' Rw U2 F' L' R D F2 Fw2 B' R' L2 Rw B2 D U B R' Uw F Rw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw L' U2 D' 

*Average of 12: 32.27*
1. 28.19 F2 U B' D2 B2 L' R' Fw2 Uw' Fw' D' L' Rw' B Rw Fw' F' R' B D2 R2 D' U L2 R2 Fw' Rw' U L D B L Fw' U R' L' Uw' Rw' F Uw 
2. 32.58 F R' F' U R2 Rw' B' F' L D' U' B' R F' L2 D B' Fw' R B2 U' Rw B' D2 U2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F L R' Rw2 F B2 Fw Uw' L2 D' R D2 
3. (27.30) Fw2 Uw' L2 R' U' F B2 U B Fw' Uw' Rw U2 F' L' R D F2 Fw2 B' R' L2 Rw B2 D U B R' Uw F Rw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw L' U2 D' 
4. (38.33) U Rw' B Fw2 R L Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F D' Uw' R Rw Uw2 Fw2 D Fw R' Uw2 Rw' U' D' Uw2 L2 U' Rw2 U2 L R2 D2 B F L' R' B 
5. 31.74 Rw D B' D2 L F R' D' Rw F2 Uw2 U' R' Rw2 U' Uw L' Fw2 L' Fw2 U2 F B U Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' F D Uw Rw Uw L Fw B F' R2 D F' 
6. 30.68 L Uw2 R' Fw' R2 L D' Fw U F2 U' R2 F' Uw' Fw D' F L2 D Rw2 Fw' U' Uw' Fw' L' D B' D2 Uw Fw R2 Fw Rw' Fw L2 R' Rw2 Fw2 L2 D 
7. 35.33 Fw2 Rw Uw' B D Uw F U2 D Rw' B Uw' U2 Rw' U Rw' F' L' Rw2 F Uw' Fw' F R2 D L2 Rw U2 B2 Fw2 F Rw' R2 L U2 Rw L' R2 B' F2 
8. 32.95 U Rw U D2 B F2 R2 U2 Rw' B' Fw D2 R' Rw F R2 Rw2 L2 U L' D2 U2 F2 U2 Fw2 D Rw2 U Uw Rw D2 Rw2 L D' L2 Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' 
9. 37.44 L B L2 Rw' B2 L2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 U2 B2 D2 Fw' F2 B' R Uw2 F' L2 U' Uw2 R F' B2 L' U Uw2 F2 Fw L' Uw' Fw2 U F' Rw2 Uw L Uw2 L 
10. 31.52 Fw' L Rw' D Rw' U2 Rw D' F' D2 U B R' Uw2 Fw' B Uw2 B' R2 Rw U2 D2 Fw' Rw D2 U Uw2 F' L' U L R' Rw2 B F2 Uw D R2 Fw L' 
11. 29.80 D2 R2 Rw2 D B' R2 Uw2 Rw2 F Fw2 L B2 Fw2 R Rw' F2 Fw' L R' F D R2 D Fw' L Fw2 U' D R2 Rw2 U2 F' U Fw F2 B2 Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 
12. 32.47 L2 U Fw R' L U B2 Uw' Fw2 F2 U Uw' R Fw D' F2 L2 D U B Rw' B L2 B Rw' F R B2 Rw D' L' B2 L2 Rw' B' F L' B' D2 L2


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 10, 2014)

I am too Pro!

2x2 Minnesota State Record! :tu


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 10, 2014)

I'm beginning to think that sub 5 is impossible
*5.01 PB single*
(-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-3) / (-1) / (6) / (-4) / (1) / (-5) / UUdd
I did a y2 flip


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 10, 2014)

Hopefully I can get this in my comp next week! 6.342 3x3 single!
U' F D2 L2 B' F R2 F2 D L' D L2 F D B' U2 D' B2 D R' B2 F2 R B R!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 10, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Could you tell us where you found the inspiration for these names?



Several are clearly inspired by this.


----------



## yoshinator (May 10, 2014)

Man... not again.
*
Average of 12: 9.02*
1. 8.38 F L' B' R2 F2 R U F2 L2 F R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 
2. 8.77 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R B L' D B U' R2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 
3. 8.73 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D U' B' D L2 R2 B2 D L U' B' U' 
4. 9.37 D2 B2 L D2 L B2 L R U2 F2 U2 F' D2 L D' F' D2 B U' F R' 
5. (7.73) B2 R F2 D2 L D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 D F L' D2 U B L2 D' L D2 
6. 10.26 D' L F2 U F' R L' F2 B L' U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 B2 
7. (11.70) B2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' R' B2 F2 R' F2 D L2 B' U' R D2 B2 F D B' 
8. 9.87 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L R U' R2 D L B2 L' F L 
9. 8.08 R L U' F' L B2 L2 F' D L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 
10. 10.70 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B F2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 U' R2 D' R B D2 L' U2 
11. 7.90 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F D L' U2 B R2 U' R B R' U2 
12. 8.09 B2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 R D2 L' F2 L' U' R' B' R2 B F R2 D' F2


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2014)

holy wat

1:05.28 Official mega average, 1:02.26 single!

EDIT: 44th in world average, 64th for single :O


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> holy wat
> 
> 1:05.28 Official mega average, 1:02.26 single!
> 
> EDIT: 44th in world average, 64th for single :O



wtf no


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 10, 2014)

Finally! I get sub 3:30 on 7x7!
It was 3:27.397!


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wtf no



yes its legit


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 10, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Finally! I get sub 3:30 on 7x7!
> It was 3:27.397!



The mean is 3:47.117! (3:52.193, 3:27.397, 4:01.761)
PB single and mean!


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2014)

FINALLY SUB 10!

(10.63), 9.08, 10.19, (9.02), 10.56 = 9.94 Average! 

Comp PBs in all events at May Madness except 4x4, where I was .05 off of average


----------



## Blake4512 (May 10, 2014)

7.33 official single


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> 7.33 official single



I literally didnt notice that :O that mustve been what they cheered about during one of my solves.

So yay, I won 2-4, megaminx, and BLD. Really good 

And I might be number one competitor for fantasy after WR and those 7 podiums


----------



## Blake4512 (May 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I literally didnt notice that :O that mustve been what they cheered about during one of my solves.



Haha, sorrry about that :/


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> Haha, sorrry about that :/



But then I got a PLL skip 9.08, so it didn't matter xD


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 11, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> 7.33 official single



odear now I have to beat this


----------



## qqwref (May 11, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Maybe, once I'm not so scared of them. I'm beginning to suspect you could use some crazy method of reduction to get them to a 3x3x3x3, rather than direct solving. Am I right?


Yeah, I pretty much did reduction. It can get a little tricky to replace one 3^4 piece with another, but overall it's probably way easier to do reduction than other methods.


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2014)

number of times: 115/118
best time: 1.48
worst time: 8.16

current avg5: 3.85 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 2.20 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 3.78 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 2.74 (σ = 0.76) PB

current avg50: 3.52 (σ = 0.75)
best avg50: 3.23 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 3.43 (σ = 0.78)
best avg100: 3.31 (σ = 0.78) PB

session avg: 3.36 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 3.37

2x2. The avg100 should've been way better, there were 3 DNFs and two +2s.

Edit: Scrambles for the avg12

Average of 12: 2.74
1. 3.16 U' F U' R U2 F2 R' U2 R' 
2. 1.98 U R' U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F 
3. 3.64 U' R' U R U F U2 R2 F2 
4. 3.22 F' U R U2 R U' R U' F 
5. (4.17) F U R' U F2 U2 R' U' F' U' 
6. 1.96 R' U' F' R2 U' F' U' F2 U' 
7. 2.57 U R2 F' R U2 F R2 F' U' 
8. (1.48) R' F2 U' R F' R U' F2 U2 
9. 2.65 R' U' F' R' U F2 U F2 U' 
10. 4.08 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F 
11. 1.87 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 F' U' 
12. 2.29 R U' R F' R2 F R' F U


----------



## yoinneroid (May 11, 2014)

(26.90), 31.37, 30.37, 34.57, 31.77, 34.67, (37.21), 29.58, 33.41, 33.14, 28.45, 29.71 = 31.70
yay, my 4x4 times this week were disastrous, so this is kinda refreshing



Spoiler



1. (26.90) D' B L2 D' Rw2 Uw' Fw R2 B2 F' U D2 Fw' B' F U Uw2 F' Rw Fw' B' Rw' B2 U' F' U2 Fw' Rw R' F Fw2 Rw2 D' B' Fw2 L B' D2 F' U2 
2. 31.37 B' Fw2 Uw' D' L' B2 Rw' L2 U' Fw' Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 U2 R2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 R U2 Rw' Fw' R F2 R2 B' Uw D' Fw' Uw' Rw2 U' L' F D2 L2 Rw' U B2 
3. 30.37 F2 Fw2 R' D2 Uw' Rw Fw2 F Rw Fw R' L2 Rw' Uw2 L2 R2 B2 Uw2 R Uw F' B2 U2 Fw R' U R Rw L' D Fw' U D2 Uw F Fw L2 R D2 L 
4. 34.57 R' Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw2 U' F L' Fw' U' L' U' D' B' U2 D' Rw B' Uw' F2 L F Rw F Rw2 Uw' L U2 D F' L' Rw' F Uw U2 L2 R Fw B L 
5. 31.77 R' B D B' F2 Rw F' B2 R2 B Fw' F Uw Rw' Fw' F' R D R U' Uw' Rw R Fw' Rw' B2 D F2 Fw' U2 R' Rw2 D2 Fw2 L Uw' Rw' D' Uw Fw 
6. 34.67 Fw R2 U F Fw Uw F2 Uw F2 Uw2 F2 Rw F' U2 F' Uw' L2 R Uw2 L' Fw2 U2 L' Fw2 Uw D2 Fw D F2 U2 Uw' L' Rw2 B' R2 D Rw2 B2 L B' 
7. (37.21) R F' L D2 Uw' L Fw' L Uw2 F' L' D2 B2 D' Uw2 B2 U Fw Uw' Fw2 U Uw' D' L Fw2 L' B' R B' R Fw2 Rw D' Fw' Uw' D2 Rw F2 R U 
8. 29.58 Fw2 D' R U' Fw2 Rw R2 D Fw B2 R2 L' U' L' Fw2 B Rw' B2 F L2 F2 Fw' D U2 L Fw' B Uw' R' Rw Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw2 B' R2 L2 Fw' B' F' 
9. 33.41 U Fw Uw2 Fw B2 Rw U2 R' Rw L U' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw U' Uw2 F2 Uw L U R Fw' Rw2 L Uw' R2 B2 Uw2 R U' Uw' R2 Rw' L2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw' L' 
10. 33.14 R' U2 Uw' B Uw L F2 Fw2 U2 L2 Rw2 U L2 U' L2 D' U' Fw2 B' L2 B' D2 B Fw2 F2 U Fw U F' B2 L' Uw' Fw' U L' Fw L Rw' Fw R2 
11. 28.45 Rw B F2 Fw2 U F' Uw2 B2 R Rw U' F' D Fw' U' Rw L2 Uw L' U' F L2 F Uw' L U2 Fw2 F Rw' Fw2 D Rw' F2 B' L2 R Fw' L' Uw2 R 
12. 29.71 Fw2 D L B' Fw L Fw B2 U2 Uw2 L2 D2 B Rw2 B2 F L' Rw U' Rw2 U2 D' F' R Fw L' U' R' B' D2 U R2 Rw' Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R2 B2 Rw'


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> (26.90), 31.37, 30.37, 34.57, 31.77, 34.67, (37.21), 29.58, 33.41, 33.14, 28.45, 29.71 = 31.70
> yay, my 4x4 times this week were disastrous, so this is kinda refreshing
> 
> 
> ...



Woah nice!


----------



## kcl (May 11, 2014)

Alright, stuff from cube melt:
2x2- 1.94 single, 2.69 average
3x3- 8.77 single, fail 10.70 average
4x4- 54.xx average, 42.xx single 
5x5- yeah no 
square 1- podiumed.. With a glorious DNF average


----------



## yoinneroid (May 11, 2014)

mega
1:07.68, 1:14.47, (1:07.44), (1:20.94), 1:17.16 = 1:13.10
lookout Ainesh 
EDIT:
1:07.68, 1:14.47, 1:07.44, 1:20.94, 1:17.16, 1:21.93, (1:27.98), 1:20.48, 1:25.81, 1:25.63, (1:05.22), 1:10.76 = 1:17.23
EDIT2:
1:07.68, 1:14.47, 1:07.44, 1:20.94, 1:17.16, 1:21.93, 1:27.98, 1:20.48, 1:25.81, 1:25.63, 1:05.22, 1:10.76, 1:15.84, *1:23.26, 1:15.77, 1:10.26, 1:10.82, 1:07.72*, 1:16.14, 1:22.14, 1:10.33, 1:16.96, 1:18.06, 1:11.19, 1:22.14, 1:17.72+, 1:09.65, 1:12.02, 1:28.34, 1:30.82

1:16.65 ao30
1:13.67 ao12
*1:12.28 ao5*
my pb ao5 was still 1:19 a week ago and has been so for months
well, it has been 1:15 2-3 days ago though
anyway, this is totally ridiculous for me

last edit guess:
1:07.68, 1:14.47, 1:07.44, 1:20.94, 1:17.16, 1:21.93, 1:27.98, 1:20.48, 1:25.81, 1:25.63, 1:05.22, 1:10.76, 1:15.84, 1:23.26, 1:15.77, 1:10.26, 1:10.82, 1:07.72, 1:16.14, 1:22.14, 1:10.33, 1:16.96, 1:18.06, 1:11.19, 1:22.14, 1:17.72+, 1:09.65, 1:12.02, 1:28.34, 1:30.82, 1:17.76, 1:15.68, 1:18.52, 1:09.74, 1:12.15, 1:24.74, 1:21.37, 1:10.08, 1:17.91, 1:31.41, 1:14.30, 1:17.29, 1:17.17, 1:15.02, 1:12.44, 1:25.23, 1:11.71, 1:15.18, 1:21.41, 1:22.55

1:16.94 ao50
all this started from a 1:17.23 ao12 pb, woah :O


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> mega
> 1:07.68, 1:14.47, (1:07.44), (1:20.94), 1:17.16 = 1:13.10
> lookout Ainesh
> EDIT:
> ...



Wat. I better start practicing again


----------



## Carrot (May 11, 2014)

Well, not really me, but Yi Wang told me half an hour ago that she broke Chinese NR's  (and I'm posting because they were both close to WRs if not for stupid fail-times)

first round:
3.45, 3.06, *2.12* (NR), 4.61, xxx (anything sub 2.40 on last would have been WR hehe)
second round(final?):
4.34, 2.84, 3.12, 4.34, 2.82= *3.43* avg (NR)
(Please forgive me if I got some times wrong, chinese people needs to learn how to write numbers on a score sheet, I'm not entirely sure about every solve, but I know for sure that final was NR... with counting low-mid 4 )


----------



## yoinneroid (May 11, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Well, not really me, but Yi Wang told me half an hour ago that she broke Chinese NR's  (and I'm posting because they were both close to WRs if not for stupid fail-times)
> 
> first round:
> 3.45, 3.06, *2.12* (NR), 4.61, xxx (anything sub 2.40 on last would have been WR hehe)
> ...



wat, those are ridiculous O.O


----------



## Bindedsa (May 11, 2014)

10.99 3x3 average of 5, first sub 11!


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 10.99 3x3 average of 5, first sub 11!



Nice! Gogo sub 10


----------



## Tim Major (May 11, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Well, not really me, but Yi Wang told me half an hour ago that she broke Chinese NR's  (and I'm posting because they were both close to WRs if not for stupid fail-times)
> 
> first round:
> 3.45, 3.06, *2.12* (NR), 4.61, xxx (anything sub 2.40 on last would have been WR hehe)
> ...



Damn nice. Unlucky with the counting 4s though.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice! Gogo sub 10



My PB AO5 was sup 12 about a month ago, maybe another month will get me there. I still have about 2 months before my first year of cubing is up and that is one of my goals.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 11, 2014)

I broke Sub 25 Ao12... When I broke Sub-30 Ao12, I said I wanted Sub-30 Ao100 within 2 weeks. I guess I'll set the same goal now for Sub-25 Ao100 by 5/25.


----------



## TDM (May 11, 2014)

Best average of 12: 13.45
25-36 - 13.51 13.19 13.58 15.82 13.22 11.57 (16.04) 14.49 11.67 13.91 13.55 (11.56)

Session average after 36 solves is 14.23...

E: Best average of 12: 13.26
26-37 - 13.19 13.58 15.82 13.22 11.57 (16.04) 14.49 11.67 13.91 13.55 11.56 (9.74)

last 5 solves are 12.26 Ao5, last three are 11.62 Mo3. First Ao12 PB, others are just Prisma PBs.

13.97 Ao50 


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
11-May-2014 13:48:38 - 14:18:38

Mean: 13.96
Average: 13.97
Best time: 9.74
Median: 14.18
Worst time: 17.51
Standard deviation: 1.41

Best average of 5: 12.26 *0.09 from PB*
33-37 - 11.67 (13.91) 13.55 11.56 (9.74)

Best average of 12: 13.26 *PB by 0.12*
26-37 - 13.19 13.58 15.82 13.22 11.57 (16.04) 14.49 11.67 13.91 13.55 11.56 (9.74)

1. 13.32 R2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' R F' U' B R U2 F' R D'
2. 15.12 F2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' R' B' F2 R2 D' B D2 F2 R' F2
3. 13.78 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U L' F D2 B F' L' D B D' R2
4. 15.40 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R' D B L' D2 U R2 F' L2 B2
5. 17.51 D R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U L D R2 B R F L' B2 F2 D2 U2
6. 13.99 U2 F2 D U2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 F L2 D2 L B2 L B2 D' B U2
7. 14.54 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R L' F R' U R2 D2 B L' F2
8. 15.52 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B R U' F' L B R D2 B2 L2 B2 U2
9. 14.80 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R D' L F D2 L B U' R' L
10. 13.14 D U2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L D2 B' R2 L D' U L D F2 U'
11. 14.59 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D U R2 D' L' R2 D2 U F R' B F2 R D
12. 14.53 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' F' R L D' R2 B2 R B U' R D
13. 14.51 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D U2 R' L2 F2 L B2 U' B' D2 R F' D2
14. 14.83 B2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R D' U' B R' B L' U2 F R
15. 14.86 D' B2 U B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F U B2 L F2 U B L' B2 L' F'
16. 14.49 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D U2 F2 R' U' L B F2 D' B' D' F2 L
17. 15.54 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R' B2 F' R2 L' U' B' R F
18. 15.78 D L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B R F2 L2 B2 U R' D2 F2 D' R'
19. 13.19 L2 U R2 F2 D' U B2 F2 D L2 F' L D B R' D R' B' D2 U2
20. 12.32 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F U R' D' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U'
21. 14.41 R2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 R' F' D B' R F' D' F2 U
22. 15.03 B2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 F' L' D' F' D' F R' B L2 D2
23. 14.24 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 D L U B2 L' D2 L2 D F L2
24. 15.47 D' F2 R2 D R2 L2 U R2 D' U2 F2 R F U' B' L F2 D2 L2 D' F' U
25. 13.51 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' L D' R' U R' D F R' L2
26. 13.19 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D U L2 D F2 U' F' D2 U R U2 B' U L2 U B2 U'
27. 13.58 U' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 F' U' B' L2 D2 F R2 L' F D'
28. 15.82 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' U' L2 B D2 R' U' F' U2 L2 D' L B2 R
29. 13.22 D B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U F R' F L' D R' U' B L' F D
30. 11.57 F2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' U R' U R B' D F2 U2 B2
31. 16.04 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U B' R' D2 F R U' F R' L' B2 D'
32. 14.49 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L B2 U' B L F' D2 L' B2 R2 U'
33. 11.67 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 B' L2 F' U L2 F' L D2 F2 D' U
34. 13.91 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' B U R' L2 D' L B' U' R D2
35. 13.55 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U B' D' F' R L' D' R2 B' R D' U2
36. 11.56 U R2 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 R D U' R2 L U2 B' F' R B2 U2
37. 9.74 F2 D U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' F' U F2 L2 U' B F L F
38. 15.61 B2 D' U F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R' B' F2 R D L F U2 L' D' U
39. 13.49 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 F2 L' B' R' B' F' D' F2 R U' R2 D
40. 14.51 B2 D L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B U' R2 B U2 R D U' B F' D'
41. 14.76 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B R' B R2 D2 L' F' R' B' U L' U2
42. 14.23 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 F' U' L D' B R D R2 D
43. 12.56 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R' F D' L2 B F2 U' L D' B D'
44. 13.44 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U B2 L' F D U L2 U B2 F L' U L
45. 12.80 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F' D2 U' L F2 D' B2 F2 L F'
46. 12.91 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 B2 U' B R' U' L F L' U2 R B2 D'
47. 13.20 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U L' B' D2 U2 B' D' B2 R U2
48. 11.30 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U' F' L B2 R U2 F2 L' F U' B U
49. 12.20 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F R' U R U L' F' D2 F L' U'
50. 14.12 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B R' L2 D' F' U' L' D' L B2 U2



Whenever I glance up at the timer after F2L, it's often sub-8 and sometimes sub-7. My LL sucks.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2014)

Good Pyra avg5: (stackmat)

Average of 5: 3.42
1. 3.07 U L R U R U' B' L B l r
2. 3.95 U' B' U B' R L' U B' R u
3. (12.46) R' U R U R' L R L' l r' u
4. (1.97) U R U' R' L B L' B l
5. 3.25 L B R' L R' L' B' U l' u'

edit:
3.23, 5.47, 5.02, 3.07, 3.95, (12.46), (1.97), 3.25, 4.06, 4.15, 3.47, 4.31 = 4.00 avg12 
best in a while


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 11, 2014)

Average of 100: 3.177
1. 2.449 F U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U R 
2. 2.615 R' U2 R2 F R' F' U' R2 U2 
3. 4.378 U R U R2 U' F R2 U' F U 
4. 2.661 F U R F' R U R' F2 U' 
5. 2.918 R F' U R' F2 R U R' U 
6. 3.690 U F' R F' U F U' F U2 
7. 4.027 R F2 U' R F' R2 F R' U2 
8. 1.968 R U R2 U' F2 R' F U' R2 U' 
9. 3.836 R' U' R U2 R' F R U2 R 
10. (5.126) F R' F' U' R F' R2 U R' U2 
11. 2.918 U2 R2 F' U F R2 U R U' 
12. 2.256 R U' F U' R F' U R U' 
13. 2.263 U2 R' F U' R' F R2 F R U2 
14. 2.464 U R' F R2 U2 R' F R U2 
15. 1.669 R U' F' U2 R F R2 F U2 
16. 3.571 U R U' F' R2 U F' U' F 
17. 3.144 U2 R' U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U 
18. 4.056 R2 F2 R' U F' R2 U' R' U' 
19. 4.599 F U2 F' R U R2 F R' F 
20. 2.147 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 
21. 2.348 F U2 R' F2 R' U' F R2 U 
22. 3.500 R2 U' R' U R2 F R' F' U' 
23. 3.670 F U R2 F' U R U R' U2 
24. 1.992 R' U2 R' F2 R' U' F R2 U' 
25. 2.957 R2 F' R2 U' F U2 R' U' R U' 
26. (1.465) U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' 
27. 3.120 U F R F R' F U' R' U' 
28. 3.748 F2 R2 F' U' R U2 F' R' U 
29. 3.344 F2 R2 F R2 F' U2 R U R' U 
30. 1.823 R2 F' R' F' U2 F' U' R U' 
31. 3.002 F U F R U' R F' U' F2 
32. 2.696 U' R' U F R2 U' R F R' 
33. 4.497 U R U F R2 U' F2 U R2 U' 
34. 2.696 R' U' F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U 
35. 3.775 F' R F' U' F2 R U2 F2 U' 
36. 3.269 F R F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F' U' 
37. 2.706 R2 F' R' F2 R' F U F' R2 U' 
38. 2.603 U R2 U R2 F' R' F' R2 U' 
39. 4.388 U2 R U2 F U' F' R' F U' 
40. 2.672 R' U F' R F' U' R2 U' F 
41. 2.662 R2 F2 R U' R2 U R' F' U' 
42. (1.635) R U R' F R2 U' F2 R' U2 
43. 2.841 F2 R U F' U R F' U F' U 
44. (1.509) U2 R F2 R F2 U' R' F U' 
45. 4.416 F R2 F' R' U' F U F U 
46. (0.699) F2 R' U' R U F2 U F' U 
47. 3.373 F' R2 F R2 U' F' R U2 R' 
48. 3.924 U' R2 F' R' F' R2 F' R' U' 
49. 3.738 R' F' R U' F' R F2 U' R' U' 
50. 3.475 R2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 
51. 2.200 F U2 R U' R2 F U2 F R2 U' 
52. 2.426 U R2 F' U F2 R F' U R' 
53. 4.429 U2 F2 U2 F' U R' F2 R' U' 
54. 3.677 R2 U F2 U R' F' R' F2 U' 
55. (5.642) U' R' U2 R' U' R2 F R2 U2 
56. 2.396 F2 R F2 U' F' R F' R' U' 
57. 2.994 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F U' F2 U 
58. 2.400 R' U' R F U' F U' R2 F' 
59. 2.995 R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 F R' U' 
60. 2.256 R F' R U' R' U F' U2 F' 
61. 4.170 U2 F R' F R' F R2 F' U 
62. 2.686 U' F' U' R F R' F R' U' 
63. 3.077 U R F' R2 U R' F R' U2 
64. 3.123 U' R2 U R' U F2 R F' U 
65. 3.565 F' R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' 
66. 4.342 U2 F R2 U R U' R F2 U 
67. 3.178 R U2 R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 
68. 3.307 U' F' U2 F' U' R U' R2 U2 
69. 2.793 U' F' U R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 
70. 3.427 U' R U' F R2 F R U2 R U' 
71. 2.552 R2 F R2 U' F' R2 F U' R2 
72. 3.211 U' R2 F2 U R F2 R2 U' F' U' 
73. 2.191 U' R' F2 R' F U2 R' F U' 
74. (5.182) F U' R2 U' F U F R2 U 
75. 2.422 F' U F' R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 
76. 2.794 U2 F R U' F2 R U' F' R2 
77. 3.496 R2 F' R' F2 U R U2 R F U2 
78. (5.052) F2 R F R2 U' R F U R2 
79. 3.663 U' R' F' R F2 R' F2 U2 R 
80. 4.758 R' U F' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U' 
81. 2.926 F2 U2 F' R' U R' F R2 F U' 
82. 3.688 R2 U F U2 R U2 F2 R2 U' 
83. 2.903 U2 R' F U' F' R U2 R U' 
84. 3.562 R U R2 F R' U' R F U' 
85. 4.624 U R U2 R F2 R U' R2 U2 
86. 3.196 U F' U' R F2 U' R' U2 F U2 
87. 3.849 U' R U R F U R2 U' R2 
88. (5.988) U' R F' U F R U2 F R' 
89. 4.441 U' F2 R U' F2 U' F U R' 
90. 3.220 R U F U F R U2 R2 U2 
91. 2.839 R2 F U2 F' R2 F R' U F2 
92. 2.815 R' F' U2 F' U F' U F2 U2 
93. 3.089 F2 U' F2 U' F U F' R U2 
94. (0.941) U' R' U2 F' U' R F2 U' R' 
95. 3.703 R F' U R2 U F2 U' F R 
96. 3.205 F' U F2 U2 R U2 F' U' R2 
97. 4.935 R U F2 U R' F2 R2 F' U 
98. 1.789 R U R U F2 U' F' R' U' 
99. 2.830 U' F' U' F2 R U F' R F2 
100. 2.961 F' U' F2 R U' R' U F' U' 


stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.699
worst time: 5.988

current avg5: 2.999 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 1.995 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 3.089 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 2.766 (σ = 0.83)

current avg100: 3.177 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 3.177 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 3.177 (σ = 0.75)
session mean: 3.192

Average of 100: 3.177 

PB avg 100


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 11, 2014)

Quick study break Ao5. 23.211(0.4x off my PB). 
This is awesome for me because I haven't touched a 3x3x3 in close to a week and very little in the last 3 weeks due to school ending.(Exams, projects, etc)



Spoiler



1. (19.342) D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' R B' F' D' F R U' B L' U 
2. 22.057 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' D' L2 F U' R D2 B D' L' 
3. (28.826) R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' D U L' U' F' R2 U2 B2 
4. 21.285 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F D' L2 R B2 R2 B2 U B 
5. 26.291 L' B2 L2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B U F' L' B' L' D2 L' F' D'


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.89
1. 4.67 U' R U' B L' U' R' L u
2. 3.22 L R' B U L' U' R L r
3. 4.01 U L U B L' U L B U r'
4. (2.74) U R B R' U B U B l r b
5. 5.53 L B' R' U L' R B U r' b u
6. 3.51 U' L' U R' L B' R L l r'
7. 4.02 U' L B' U L' B U R' l' u'
8. (6.79) U R B' U' L B' U R' l' r' b' u
9. 3.64 U R' B L' U R' B' U' l' r' b' u'
10. 2.92 U' R' U R B L B U' l' r b u'
11. 3.78 U B U L R' B' L' U' l' r b'
12. 3.63 B U R U B U R B r b u

and the 2.17 avg5 is 0.02 from PB
1. 2.23 F2 U F U2 F2 R U' R' U'
2. 2.24 F' U2 R2 U' F' U R' U' R2 U2
3. (2.32) U' F R U' R' F U R' U'
4. (1.96) U2 F U' F R2 F R2 U' F
5. 2.04 F' U2 R' F R2 U2 F' R U2 

edit:
Great stackmat 2x2 avg12
Average of 12: 2.37
1. (1.85) F' U2 R2 F' R F' R' F R2 U2
2. 2.03 F2 U2 F R F2 U' R U' R2
3. (3.42) F2 R' F R2 F U2 R F R2 U'
4. 3.22 R2 F' U R' F2 U' R' U' R2
5. 2.27 F2 U' R' F U F' R F' U'
6. 2.23 F2 U F U2 F2 R U' R' U'
7. 2.24 F' U2 R2 U' F' U R' U' R2 U2
8. 2.32 U' F R U' R' F U R' U'
9. 1.96 U2 F U' F R2 F R2 U' F
10. 2.04 F' U2 R' F R2 U2 F' R U2
11. 2.33 F R F2 U2 F' R2 F U R2
12. 3.05 F2 U' R U2 F' U' F' R' U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 11, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.26
1. (11.06) U' F2 D F2 U F' D' B L F B2 L2 F' U2 F B R2 F D2 R2 
2. 8.44 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R' F' D' U' L2 R2 F R D B2 
3. 9.19 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B' R D2 R D2 L' D2 F' U 
4. 8.62 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 D B' R2 D' R F R2 U' R2 B' L' 
5. 10.94 D B2 L' U2 F' B2 U2 R U' B' R D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R L2 B2 L F2 
6. 9.80 D2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F' R D' F L R F' D' B L2 
7. 9.06 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U2 B L2 D2 R' B F2 U' L2 U F2 R B' 
8. 9.12 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R' B' R U2 B R' B2 L' U L 
9. 8.59 L2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 R2 D F' R' B' F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U 
10. (8.10) F' L' F2 L' F' B2 R D R2 U2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 
11. 8.79 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 F U' R D2 R' D L' D L2 D' 
12. 10.04 B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 R' B D R2 D B2 D' F R' B 

PB avg 12


----------



## jeff081692 (May 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> My PB AO5 was sup 12 about a month ago, maybe another month will get me there. I still have about 2 months before my first year of cubing is up and that is one of my goals.



I know we've been swapping rounds on the 3x3 race thread but you might get sub 10 before I do if you keep practicing.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 11, 2014)

Average of 25: 9.62
1. 8.44 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R' F' D' U' L2 R2 F R D B2 
2. 9.19 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B' R D2 R D2 L' D2 F' U 
3. 8.62 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 D B' R2 D' R F R2 U' R2 B' L' 
4. 10.94 D B2 L' U2 F' B2 U2 R U' B' R D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R L2 B2 L F2 
5. 9.80 D2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F' R D' F L R F' D' B L2 
6. 9.06 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U2 B L2 D2 R' B F2 U' L2 U F2 R B' 
7. 9.12 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R' B' R U2 B R' B2 L' U L 
8. 8.59 L2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 R2 D F' R' B' F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U 
9. (8.10) F' L' F2 L' F' B2 R D R2 U2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 
10. 8.79 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 F U' R D2 R' D L' D L2 D' 
11. 10.04 B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 R' B D R2 D B2 D' F R' B 
12. 11.67 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B' U' L B' R U2 L D L2 F2 U' 
13. (12.48) F' U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 D L' F' L U L' D F' 
14. 11.34 F B2 U' F B' L' B R' F2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 B R2 F' 
15. 9.65 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' F U2 B2 L U' R' F U' L R' 
16. (12.42) D2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 U R2 D2 L2 B' L U2 B' L2 F2 L2 R D' R 
17. (8.18) U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U B R' F2 D' L' R' F' L B2 R2 
18. 9.54 F B R F D F U D B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L U2 L 
19. 8.34 D2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' L' R' B' U2 F R2 U B L 
20. 9.92 L F2 L2 R B2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D U2 B' F' R' U L' U R' 
21. 9.66 B R L F2 B R2 D' B2 U' R' D L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U' 
22. 9.76 F2 D B U D L U R B L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 D 
23. 10.18 F' B R L B' D2 F R' U2 L U' D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 
24. 9.77 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 B L B U2 
25. 9.58 U2 L2 U2 B' F2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 F' U' L F2 R2 D' B D B' L' 

another PB


----------



## Bindedsa (May 11, 2014)

jeff081692 said:


> I know we've been swapping rounds on the 3x3 race thread but you might get sub 10 before I do if you keep practicing.



I don't intend to stop, 400 solves today, average was just over 13. It's been a little while since I've done a big average, so I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 11, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I pretty much did reduction. It can get a little tricky to replace one 3^4 piece with another, but overall it's probably way easier to do reduction than other methods.



I can't even work out how to switch two centre pieces, its ridiculous... Edges doesn't seem _too_ bad, just match them up like normal, it's centres that are getting me right now. I worked out a 4-cycle of the face centres, but that's about it.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 11, 2014)

2:02.33 2x2-5x5 Relay


----------



## Coolster01 (May 11, 2014)

first sub1 megaminx single of the year! 59.603

EDIT: 



Coolster01 said:


> If you DON'T get WR this weekend, I will throw you in a trash can next time I see you.



Sorry Chris. You're gonna have to get a new home at nats


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2014)

10.49, 10.26, 12.96, (9.95), (13.01) = *11.24*

Best this year for sure. Guess the event?

edit: 10.26, 12.96, 9.95, (13.01), (9.77) = 11.06 
Still not PB though

edit: wat
9.95, (13.01), (9.77), 10.78, 12.11 = *10.95*
lol still not PB 

edit2: Damn stupid bad counting times, but this one is a PB
12.47, 13.69, (28.02), 10.49, 10.26, 12.96, 9.95, 13.01, (9.77), 10.78, 12.11, 14.28 = *12.00*


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 11, 2014)

Oh?


----------



## Coolster01 (May 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 10.49, 10.26, 12.96, (9.95), (13.01) = *11.24*
> 
> Best this year for sure. Guess the event?
> 
> ...



OH!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Oh?





Coolster01 said:


> OH!



Yeah.
10.49, 10.26, 12.96, 9.95, (13.01), (9.77), 10.78 = 10.89 avg7
Why fail avg12 D:


----------



## Sajwo (May 11, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> edit2: Damn stupid bad counting times, but this one is a PB
> 12.47, 13.69, (28.02), 10.49, 10.26, 12.96, 9.95, 13.01, (9.77), 10.78, 12.11, 14.28 = *12.00*



I thought your faster


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> I thought your faster



Yeah, I know right?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2014)

:3


----------



## Sajwo (May 11, 2014)

ok, that was fast


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 11, 2014)

Timed eplls for OH a bit in-between hectic exams. 
U ccw - 0.91 avg, 0.82 single
U cw - 0.97 avg, 0.91 single 
H perm - 1.87 avg, 1.78 single 
Z perm - 1.56 avg, 1.45 single.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 11, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Timed eplls for OH a bit in-between hectic exams.
> U ccw - 0.91 avg, 0.82 single
> U cw - 0.97 avg, 0.91 single
> H perm - 1.87 avg, 1.78 single
> Z perm - 1.56 avg, 1.45 single.



:O .82 U PERM!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> :O .82 U PERM!



I'm honestly more impressed by 0.91 U cw 
I have 0.81 (lol) CCW, but I can't sub-1 CW.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> :O .82 U PERM!



In the end, it doesn't even matter!  



antoineccantin said:


> I'm honestly more impressed by 0.91 U cw
> I have 0.81 (lol) CCW, but I can't sub-1 CW.



Try timing them when you have exams. I'm pretty sure you'll be able to sub 0.9 it.


----------



## kcl (May 11, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Average of 25: 9.62
> 1. 8.44 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R' F' D' U' L2 R2 F R D B2
> 2. 9.19 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B' R D2 R D2 L' D2 F' U
> 3. 8.62 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 D B' R2 D' R F R2 U' R2 B' L'
> ...



DO 75 MORE


----------



## jeff081692 (May 11, 2014)

3x3
12.20 avg 100


----------



## QQW (May 11, 2014)

I really suck 3x3 avg 12 19.45 (cubing since 4 months)


----------



## yoshinator (May 12, 2014)

26.70 Fw Uw' R2 F B2 Rw2 Uw2 U D' B' Uw2 L' B2 R2 F2 B2 Rw Uw2 Fw R' U2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Uw Rw D2 L Uw' Rw Fw2 B' R B Uw' B2 L2 Fw2 

OLL parity and G perm 

Edit: Yee

Average of 5: 30.81
1. (26.70) Fw Uw' R2 F B2 Rw2 Uw2 U D' B' Uw2 L' B2 R2 F2 B2 Rw Uw2 Fw R' U2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Uw Rw D2 L Uw' Rw Fw2 B' R B Uw' B2 L2 Fw2 
2. (35.90) U' L' U' Uw2 L2 R F Rw L D2 U Rw' R' B' D B2 R2 L D B Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw R2 B' U F' B2 L2 Fw2 U' R Rw2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 Uw' 
3. 33.60 L2 F Rw2 D2 L' Uw' Fw' B2 U L2 R' Uw' F' Fw2 U2 Fw' R' U B' D2 R Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' L' R' U F' Fw2 U' Fw' R U Rw R2 D R' D' U2 
4. 30.12 B' R2 Uw R2 B' Rw' F' U B' Rw' U' Rw2 B' F' Uw R2 F2 L2 D Uw' L' Fw2 Rw U' B2 R Fw2 Rw R' Uw2 U' L2 F L2 Uw F2 L' Uw' Rw' B' 
5. 28.70 U2 B' D Uw2 F Uw F L2 B Fw' U2 D' Fw B' R Uw' B' L' Fw D' R Fw' D2 U' Uw R2 B' L R F' Uw2 U2 D' Rw L' Fw D2 B' F2 Rw'

Edit: Holy **** yes!!!

*Average of 5: 29.31*
1. 30.12 B' R2 Uw R2 B' Rw' F' U B' Rw' U' Rw2 B' F' Uw R2 F2 L2 D Uw' L' Fw2 Rw U' B2 R Fw2 Rw R' Uw2 U' L2 F L2 Uw F2 L' Uw' Rw' B' 
2. 28.70 U2 B' D Uw2 F Uw F L2 B Fw' U2 D' Fw B' R Uw' B' L' Fw D' R Fw' D2 U' Uw R2 B' L R F' Uw2 U2 D' Rw L' Fw D2 B' F2 Rw' 
3. (27.59) D' Uw' B2 D B Rw' Uw2 Fw B' F L2 U Fw' L2 B' Fw2 Rw' Uw' L' Fw' U2 R U Uw F' Rw F Uw2 Fw2 Rw D' R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw Uw' B D L2 Rw 
4. (40.52) L2 Rw' B2 R2 L' B' D2 L Rw R' F2 Fw' R' L2 B' Fw Uw2 D' F B' D' F2 Fw Rw' U Rw2 L2 D B Uw D2 U' L' Rw' Uw L' F Uw2 U' D' 
5. 29.12 U' F2 B Fw D2 Uw' R Uw2 D2 B' Uw2 F' B2 D' B2 Fw U Rw2 B' Rw2 B Fw Rw' F' B' R B F Uw' R' Fw2 B D2 R Fw2 R Rw' L2 Fw D' 

Haven't had a sub-30 avg5 in like 2 months


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> *a bunch of crazy fast 4x4 solves*



Only because I was playing jazz music for you on Skype.


----------



## yoshinator (May 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Only because I was playing jazz music for you on Skype.



Seriously though... why does that give me good times


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Seriously though... why does that give me good times



no idea, but for now, let's not reveal the specific video or else everybody will start breaking PBs like maniacs XD


----------



## yoshinator (May 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> no idea, but for now, let's not reveal the specific video or else everybody will start breaking PBs like maniacs XD



It only works if you play it on the other end of a skype call though... lel


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> It only works if you play it on the other end of a skype call though... lel



shhhhhhh... people will skype with other people and have then play it now


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 12, 2014)

2x2

1. 2.61	
2. 8.35	
3. 3.02	
4. 1.18	
5. 2.58 - 2.74
6. 3.26 - 2.96

YEAH! Sub 3!


----------



## kcl (May 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> It only works if you play it on the other end of a skype call though... lel



I know the specific video mwahaha


----------



## DeeDubb (May 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I know the specific video mwahaha



Found it:



Spoiler


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> DO 75 MORE



It was pretty late endi actually did... Turned out to be a 10.40 avg 100


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2014)

2:22.82 2048 speedrun


----------



## notfeliks (May 12, 2014)

10.17 3x3 PB. Nearly sub-10 but I locked up a little on the J-perm at the end. Really, really lucky F2L, and near skip at the end.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: F2 D F L2 D R' B R D2 F D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F'

z //Inspection
R2 D2 F2 // Accidental X-cross
U L U' L' // F2L 2
U2 R U' R' U F' U F // F2L 3
U y R U R' // F2L 4
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OMG SKIP?!?!?!?!
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

43 moves in 10.17 seconds = 4.23 TPS


----------



## scottishcuber (May 12, 2014)

10.08 R' B2 D2 L' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L D' B L' U2 R D' F

full step OH pb. With a g-perm wat

e: went full retard with that y2 :fp

x D R' D'//
U R U2' R' L U' L' //
R U' R' //
U R' U' R //
y2 R' U R U' R' U R // 
R U R' U' R' F R F' // 
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U' L //

47 moves, 4.66tps


----------



## Robert-Y (May 12, 2014)

^I think half of the G perms are nice, and congrats, sub-NR 

My accomplishment:

2048 game in 1:28.73. woo

This video inspired me to go faster: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw7BvfOAWkQ


----------



## imvelox (May 12, 2014)

*7x7 PBs*

Mean of 3: *2:52.93*
1. *2:44.96 * 
2. 2:54.08 
3. 2:59.75


----------



## TheRedBull (May 12, 2014)

Not sub10 yet on the 7x7, but almost.
Got a 10:40.94 (with a huge lockup) and then a 10:14.09, where I failed to get a good start for edge pairing.
So sub10 might be a thing today


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U' L


R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 *y' R' U' R*?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 12, 2014)

399puzl 14:43.860


----------



## scottishcuber (May 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 *y' R' U R*?



Well I perform y L' U' L as y z U' R' U really. Also R' U (not U') is a really bad trigger, especially after a rotation.

Also 9.91 avg100


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 12, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> ^I think half of the G perms are nice, and congrats, sub-NR
> 
> My accomplishment:
> 
> ...



Sub 2 waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttt!!!! Inhuman!!


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Well I perform y L' U' L as y z U' R' U really. Also R' U (not U') is a really bad trigger, especially after a rotation.


True.


Bhargav777 said:


> Sub 2 waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttt!!!! Inhuman!!


It's not just sub-2, it's sub-1:30...


----------



## TheRedBull (May 12, 2014)

new 7x7 PB:
9:55.88 

Next stop: sub9


----------



## porkynator (May 12, 2014)

My best results @ Italian Championship 2014:

- Won 3BLD and 27.06 single in first round (but not even NR lol)
- Won OH with a 15.75 NR avg (wat. I am barely sub17 at home)
- Got a 4BLD success (first official attempt)
- Other random medals (2x2, FMC, multi)

Cool, I'm good at solving cubes


----------



## FinnGamer (May 12, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-12
avg of 5: 43.71

Time List:
1. 43.16 Rw L2 Uw L' F U L2 Uw2 D Fw Rw F Uw2 F2 B Uw D2 B2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw D Uw Fw' R Fw2 D2 B R B' R' U' F U L2 F U2 F L 
2. 43.38 U R F' D' L R' B L' R2 B Uw D2 Rw L' Uw2 Fw D' B' Rw' Fw' L' F B Uw2 D' Rw2 D' R' B2 Fw Rw' B' Uw' L2 B2 Fw R' Rw B' R' 
3. (49.63) U2 F2 Rw' L Uw2 U' D2 R2 Rw Uw2 Rw Uw D R B' U2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw D2 Rw2 R2 B F' Uw R' Uw B' Uw' L R' Uw U' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw L' R2 
4. (41.86) Fw2 Uw' D2 R U2 L' B2 R2 F L B' F L2 Fw D' U' Uw' L2 Uw D2 R' F2 Uw2 U' D2 L Rw2 F Uw' D' R2 Fw D2 R' B2 D2 B' Fw U B 
5. 44.60 L2 U' Rw U2 Rw2 B' R' Fw L' B Fw D' Rw' B2 D B' Uw L U L2 D U2 Fw2 R' U' D' Fw2 Rw' U Uw L2 U2 R2 Fw B2 Rw U R D Rw'

I finally have progress again


----------



## qaz (May 12, 2014)

clock pbs: 7.53 single, 8.13 mo3, 8.68 ao5, 9.29 ao12, 9.77 ao25

yay sub10



Spoiler



1. 7.53 (-2, 6) / (-4, 1) / (-3, -5) / (-2, -1) / (3) / (6) / (0) / (-5) / (0) / (3) / Uddd
8.65, 8.21, 7.53 = 8.13 mo3
9.17, (24.46), 8.65, 8.21, (7.53) = 8.68 ao5
9.85, 12.51, 8.80, 10.26, 9.97, (12.94), *9.19, 12.71, 8.67, 8.73, 10.70, 9.38, 10.03, 9.21, (8.43), (8.52), 9.76, 8.74*, (18.53), 9.28, 9.51, 8.95, 11.08, 9.02, 8.86 = 9.77 ao25 and *9.29 ao12*


----------



## Phillip1847 (May 13, 2014)

1. Start filming some solves
2. First thing, 14 second solve. Okay. Pretty gj
3. Two solves later a 12 second solve with an accidental xxcross, but with last 2 pairs switch. Rage included.(DNF ofc)
4. Two more solves a successful 13 second solve, vgj, where I do an antiniklas to force PLL skip.
5. Turn off camera.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 13, 2014)

Average of 12: 1.60
1. (1.38) F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F2 U' 
2. 1.50 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U' R U 
3. 1.83 F' R' F R U2 R U F' R2 
4. (2.18) R' U2 R' U F' R F' R2 U2 
5. 1.50 R2 F' U R F2 R2 U R2 F' 
6. 1.50 U R' F' R F' R2 U' F U' 
7. 1.56 U F U' R2 F R2 F R2 F' 
8. 1.55 R U F2 R2 U F' R U' R2 U2 
9. 1.55 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 U R U2 
10. 1.44 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R2 F R' U' 
11. 1.86 R' U' F U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 
12. 1.68 U2 R' U F' U2 F U' R2 U'


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 13, 2014)

Average of 12: 10.11 

Time List:
1. 9.43 B2 R' L' B F' R B D2 R U' L R F' B' D' L2 R B2 F D2 L' U' R' D2 U 
2. 10.13 L F2 R2 F' R L B' F U' L U L' R' F' B' R' U' R2 D F' D' B F' R' B' 
3. 10.59 F2 D' U B' D2 F' D' U' F' D' R F U L R F' D2 F2 U R' U F D' F2 L2 
4. 9.85 L2 U2 B R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' B F2 R' U' B R' L2 D L2 B2 R2 F' L F2 L 
5. 10.84 F2 L' U' B' L2 B F' D2 R2 U D R' B F2 D B' U2 R D' F2 R F' B' U F2 
6. 10.35 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 F D' L F' D2 U2 L2 F2 U F U2 D F2 B2 L U2 L B 
7. 9.34 R2 D2 B2 F2 R B L2 D2 F2 U F L B2 R2 L' U R2 F2 L R' B' L F U2 B2 
8. 10.90 R' B' R' B2 R' U2 B D2 B L2 R' B R' U' D B F' D' L2 D B' F' U' L D' 
9. 9.33 R' D' B' D' B' D B2 R B L2 U2 D L B' F' L2 B' R' L D2 L' D' U' F2 U2 
10. 14.51+ R' U B' D2 R2 U2 F B2 D2 B R' U2 R' F2 B R D' U' L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 
11. 10.39 R' L F B' R D F R' B' D' L B R' B2 L2 F D R' B' R' F2 U' R F2 L2 
12. 7.82 U' B' U2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 B2 U' B' U L B2 U2 B' L' F D R2 L2 B2 F2 D' L'

PB! Inching closer to a sub-10 Ao12.

Edit: Random note, for some reason I get my best times past 10pm.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 13, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 1.60
> 1. (1.38) F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F2 U'
> 2. 1.50 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U' R U
> 3. 1.83 F' R' F R U2 R U F' R2
> ...



Good luck Saturday. NR hopefully


----------



## cuboy63 (May 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Good luck Saturday. NR hopefully



Thanks


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 13, 2014)

12.07 Average of 12 and 10.91 Average of 5!

11.44
(14.41)
14.12
14.34
10.78
12.77
10.99
10.78
12.07
10.97
(10.7)
12.46

There was 3x 10.78 lol


----------



## Bindedsa (May 13, 2014)

8.103 F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L D2 U F' U2 R2 L' F D U L'

y' // Inspection
L F D L2 // Cross (4/4)
y R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-1 (7/11)
y' R' U' R // F2L-2 (3/14)
y U L' U L // F2L-3 (4/18)
y' L' U' L // F2L-4 (3/21)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // ZBLL (14/35)

Lol, finally beat my PB single from two months ago. Could have been so much faster, but my TPS is always low on lucky solves. This is also my lowest move count solve.


----------



## xsolver (May 13, 2014)

Learned the basics of Roux in 1 day!! I can solve it without looking at anything. I just need to get faster. P
I preffer Roux over Fridrich.


----------



## suushiemaniac (May 13, 2014)

TeamBLD 36.69 Ao12 together with Lucas Wesche as caller

1	34.75	L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R' L' B' U L2 F' D R U' F
2	38.64	B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U F2 L2 F' D L' F2 R2 F2 R2 B U' L' U2
3	36.16	F2 U2 B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 L F' U2 F2 U B D' L' F' U2 L D2
4	39.12	F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 L R2 F R2 L2 D U2 R2 B' F2
5	41.91	B2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D L2 U' F L D' U B D' F' R F L2
6	30.01	L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 F U2 B D R D L' B R' D2
7	47.74	L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' U R U2 L B2 U' B' F' R2 D' B2 U
8	38.02	B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' D B2 L2
9	33.49	L2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U' B L D2 L2 F U F2 U' R L' U'
10	26.15	U' B2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' F' D' U' B' R' B' L F2 D' B' U'
11	37.84	R2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' D2 R' D F L2 U F2 U2 B' R'
12	36.93	L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 L' F' D' U2 R B' L2 F2 U R2 D2

Solves 6-10 = 33.84 Ao5


----------



## Bindedsa (May 13, 2014)

OH PBs
19.68 Mean of 100 
17.48

The MO100 is half from a previous session, It seems I am somehow sub 19 and I got a sub 19 Average of 50, but my hands are tired. I have no Idea where this came from, last big session was barely sub 21.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 13, 2014)

12x12 slidypuzl 3:54.648


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 13, 2014)

Break between classes.. New 4x4x4 PB!!

1:28.056 DP sune PLL skip. Previous PB was 1:39.38

EDIT: Ao5 PB 1:50.91 
Going to finish Ao12 during lunch I think.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 13, 2014)

U-perms

R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' - 0.51s
R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' - 0.57s


----------



## Robert-Y (May 13, 2014)

Video please? I can do the first one in about 0.7 or slightly less, I just want to see how it looks when it's done even faster


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 13, 2014)

2:27.672 6x6 single! It had OLL parity so it would've been PB if I didn't as my PB is also my Official PB(2:26.02).
Also the last two solves were pops and were 3:30s so this was an extreme surprise. Hopefully I don't make a mess of the mean!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 13, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 2:27.672 6x6 single! It had OLL parity so it would've been PB if I didn't as my PB is also my Official PB(2:26.02).
> Also the last two solves were pops and were 3:30s so this was an extreme surprise. Hopefully I don't make a mess of the mean!


Yes! It was a 2:39.808 mean3! PB by 5 seconds! (2:27.672, 2:45.765, 2:45.987)
On the second solve I screwed up OLL parity so that solve could've also been sub 2:30. But I'm happy enough anyway with that!
All three solves had OLL parity! So it could've been a lot better mean.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 13, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> U-perms
> 
> R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' - 0.51s
> R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' - 0.57s





Robert-Y said:


> Video please? I can do the first one in about 0.7 or slightly less, I just want to see how it looks when it's done even faster



I would also very much like to see your execution.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 13, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I would also very much like to see your execution.



just got ~0.6 for the second one


----------



## Tao Yu (May 13, 2014)

Roux:

9.69, 11.45, 12.71, 11.54, 9.59, 12.99, 10.53, 12.51, 11.63, (9.59), (13.69), 9.94 => *11.26*



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.26
1. 9.69 L2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D F2 U F2 U' B' F2 D' R2 F D2 R F D2 R 
2. 11.45 D2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 R' F R' D L' D2 U2 F2 L D' 
3. 12.71 B' D2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F L' U' F U2 B' D' U F U2 
4. 11.54 F2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 F U2 R2 D U' B R F' R U L' R 
5. 9.59 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U' F' U R' B' L2 F' D F2 L2 U2 
6. 12.99 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D U B2 L2 D' B2 L' B' F2 L2 U2 R F L2 R' U' 
7. 10.53 F' R2 D2 B R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F' D B U B D' F2 R' U2 L U 
8. 12.51 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' R2 U' B U F2 L F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R 
9. 11.63 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 R B' U F' R2 U' F2 U R D2 
10. (9.59) R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 U' R2 D U2 B2 L D B L D' F U' B U B2 
11. (13.69) R2 F' U D2 F' R2 F' L' U R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F B2 U2 R2 U2 
12. 9.94 L2 D L2 B' D R' U B' D L' B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U



Edit: rolled it, 11.63, 9.59, 13.69, 9.94, 11.40, 13.81, (15.77), 11.62, 10.36, 10.05, 10.03, (8.74) => *11.21*
and (11.62), 10.36, 10.05, 10.03, (8.74) => *10.15*


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 13, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Roux:
> 
> 9.69, 11.45, 12.71, 11.54, 9.59, 12.99, 10.53, 12.51, 11.63, (9.59), (13.69), 9.94 => *11.26*
> 
> ...



Have you switched to roux? Or are you still with CFOP?


----------



## Tao Yu (May 13, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Have you switched to roux? Or are you still with CFOP?



I'm just doing it for the craic. I doubt that I will get faster at roux than CFOP, but I do hope to get sub 10 with it.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 13, 2014)

FINALLY FIRST 6 WITH A BAD N PERMWTF 6.792!

B' L2 U2 B' D2 B F2 R2 B' D2 B2 L' B' R U2 B' R' D' U' R F2



Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2 // inspection
F B R L' D // xcross
U R U' R' U y' R' U R // f2l 2
U' L' U' L // f2l 3
U2 y' L' U L U2 y' R U R' // f2l 4
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' L U L' U2 R U' L U // PLL



49 moves / 6.792 = 7.2 tps. http://goo.gl/6QCN8D

With an AoLong that I did nothing to except ~20 solves xD


----------



## SirWaffle (May 13, 2014)

Mega avg on cam, vid should be up later tonight.

1:12.54, 1:17.80, (1:23.99), 1:12.65, (1:11.23) = 1:14.33


----------



## scottishcuber (May 13, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Video please? I can do the first one in about 0.7 or slightly less, I just want to see how it looks when it's done even faster





Lazy Einstein said:


> I would also very much like to see your execution.



here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIpAJulqW5w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 14, 2014)

Last layer.

AO5: 1.90
AO12: 2.31
AO50: 2.73


----------



## jeff081692 (May 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Last layer.
> 
> AO5: 1.90
> AO12: 2.31
> AO50: 2.73



Nice. Your avg50 is my best avg100 PLL no inspection.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Last layer.
> 
> AO5: 1.90
> AO12: 2.31
> AO50: 2.73


woah. I should work on that I guess. inspection or not?


----------



## kcl (May 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> woah. I should work on that I guess. inspection or not?



He was just checking the OLL. It all started because of the PLL's in my average lol. They're so slow so I decided to check my LL.. It's like 4


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 14, 2014)

Guess that LL stuff helps.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-13
avg of 5: 7.23

Time List:
1. (6.62) D B2 L2 D R' L' D2 B L2 D2 F2 L' R' F' R D' R' F' U F2 U D' F' R B2 
2. 6.98 L' R U F D2 L R' B F2 R L2 D2 F2 R D2 U' R U D B2 D2 F L D U2 
3. 7.21 U F2 B U2 D' B' U' D' B' F D' B' D' U R U2 B2 R' L' B2 R D B L' F2 
4. 7.50 D L B2 D B L' R F' L' B D' L F2 U' D F R' B R2 U' L R2 D2 U' L 
5. (9.47) F2 B2 L' B F L2 U2 L B' F' R F L F U2 B2 R' U2 D B D' U' L F R

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-13
avg of 12: 8.19

Time List:
1. (6.62) D B2 L2 D R' L' D2 B L2 D2 F2 L' R' F' R D' R' F' U F2 U D' F' R B2 
2. 6.98 L' R U F D2 L R' B F2 R L2 D2 F2 R D2 U' R U D B2 D2 F L D U2 
3. 7.21 U F2 B U2 D' B' U' D' B' F D' B' D' U R U2 B2 R' L' B2 R D B L' F2 
4. 7.50 D L B2 D B L' R F' L' B D' L F2 U' D F R' B R2 U' L R2 D2 U' L 
5. 9.47 F2 B2 L' B F L2 U2 L B' F' R F L F U2 B2 R' U2 D B D' U' L F R 
6. 9.60 L' U' L' R2 F2 D R' U' L2 U' F' L2 R2 B' D2 L' B' U' F2 L U2 B' F2 D2 U2 
7. (10.28) D U' F2 D B' F L U B' R' U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' L' F2 D' U B L' F D R' 
8. 8.10 U F' R' B L2 B R2 D2 R' F2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 D' L' F2 B' L U2 F2 R2 L2 
9. 7.97 B D' L B' D2 U2 L' R2 F R U' R F2 D F D B' D' L2 R2 F D2 B' U F 
10. 7.85 U B D' U' R' D' F' R2 B2 F' R U F' B2 R' L2 F D L2 D' B' R B2 U D' 
11. 8.44 U2 B2 L D' L' R U' D' B2 F2 D2 F R F2 L2 U' R B' D B R' L2 D' L U2 
12. 8.76 R2 L2 B' R F D' U L D' R' L D2 L' U' F' L2 D2 R' B R' D' F' L U2 L2


----------



## Coolster01 (May 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Guess that LL stuff helps.
> 
> *freaking fast times that make me wonder if you are gonna stop practicing 2x2 for 3x3 and make me happy*



What. The. Heck. 

Just... fast.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 14, 2014)

4. 1.10 R' F2 U' R U F2 U R U

Solution: U R' U' R U' R2 (I was unaware of the LL skip)

I did it again and got 0.69


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 14, 2014)

New PB ao12 and ao50:
Old/New:
12: 23.62/22.69
50: 24.75/24.52

These were pretty encouraging because my 3x3 times hadn't improved in a while before this.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 14, 2014)

Average of 5: 16.95
1. 17.91 B' R' L F2 U D2 F' B D R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 B' L2
2. (15.37) B2 R U' F R D R F R B' L2 U2 F B2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2
3. (19.11) R2 D' B R B2 D' B' U' B L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2
4. 15.45 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B R' U L2 B' U' F' U R' U'
5. 17.50 B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D B' U2 R' B2 L' U L2 B U2 R' F D' 

New PB! First sub-17, which is insane. Sub-20 would be really good for me only a few days ago, and now I'm getting them all the time... It's like something just switched in my brain.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 14, 2014)

Finally got an AoSu. Beat all most of my PBs.
37.77 f2 R' u' D B' u' F' u' D2 L2 u' U' r' f' B L' r' B' L f U2 B U' L r2 D2 F2 u' F2 D' r' U' D' L2 U' F f' u' D f2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2014)

One handed PB average of 12!
Session average: 25.80
1. 22.98 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R B2 L' U L D' F' U' F U 
2. 27.49 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U B' F D2 L2 U R' F D 
3. 23.71 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D U' L2 U' B2 F2 L' U2 B L2 D' R' D2 B2 L D' 
4. 30.36 L' U2 L' B2 L U2 R' U2 L2 B2 F U B' R2 F U2 R F2 D2 
5. (31.25) R' F2 U' B R' U' D F B' U' R D2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 
6. 26.34 L2 D2 L D2 R' F2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 B U F2 R F' D2 B F2 L 
7. 25.65 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B' D L' R2 D U R' D' U2 R2 B R 
8. 28.39 F2 U2 F B' U' B' R F2 U L' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' 
9. 24.04 U' F U2 B U B2 U L' F' U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U 
10. 24.78 B U2 L2 U2 B' F' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 R' U' L2 B D F' R2 D' L' B' 
11. 24.27 R' L D' B R' B R2 F2 L F R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 
12. (21.32) D F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 R' F R D' L U' F' L2 D' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2014)

Double post, but this is amazing. One handed PB ao5 again...

21.31, 22.12, (23.55), 20.54, (19.49) Avg: 21.32

Today seems like a good day for PBs.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 14, 2014)

8.71 NL single, PB non-lucky.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 14, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIpAJulqW5w&feature=youtu.be



Nice 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPXZl222gFA

Here's a fake one in "0.50" secs which I made ages ago. The original time is 0.66. I just cut out every fourth frame in the execution


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2014)

13. 2.17 F R' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F 
14. 2.05 U' R U F R' F' U R2 
15. (0.52) R2 U R2 U
16. (2.37) R2 F2 R' U R' U' R F2 R' 
17. 1.52 F' U' F' U F' R' F

probably sub-1 able for some people


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 15. (0.52) R2 U R2 U


wut


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 13. 2.17 F R' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F
> 14. 2.05 U' R U F R' F' U R2
> 15. (0.52) R2 U R2 U
> 16. (2.37) R2 F2 R' U R' U' R F2 R'
> ...



1.39 avg5 stackmat 0.929 avg5 keybroad


----------



## scottishcuber (May 14, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 1.39 avg5 stackmat 0.929 avg5 keybroad



1.19, 1.17, (0.76), (1.96), 1.28 = 1.21 avg5 stackmat


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 14, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 1.19, 1.17, (0.76), (1.96), 1.28 = 1.21 avg5 stackmat



mine was 1.27, 1.72, 0.61, 1.86, 1.18


----------



## amostay2004 (May 14, 2014)

4x4: 32.93 single, 40.73 avg5, 43.99 avg12.

The single and avg5 are big PBs, avg12 is slight PB. Avg5 had a counting 37 double parity which had white and yellow centres solved after scrambling lol. Did this on my phone so too lazy to copy scramble.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 14, 2014)

1:05.46 mega single on cam!!

edit:


----------



## mDiPalma (May 14, 2014)

B2 U R F' B2 U' L F' R' U B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U L2
third solve of session: 7.78 CFOP on AV

i knew the oll

omg lol


----------



## Coolster01 (May 15, 2014)

lol. Just spent ~20 mins redoing and getting the best possible times on my WR scrambles xD

1.02 [8.8 tps], 1.46 [changed solution, 11.0 tps], 1.35 [10.4 tps], (1.83[changed solution, 10.4 tps), (0.95 [10.5 tps]) = 1.28 ao5


----------



## ottozing (May 15, 2014)

good thing happened

Average of 12: 1.367
1. 1.288 F2 R' U F' U' R U2 R U' 
2. 1.801 U' F2 R F R2 F' U F U' 
3. (1.030) U2 R F' R2 F2 U R' F U2 
4. 1.177 U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 R' U' 
5. 1.241 R U' F R2 U' R U R' F2 
6. 1.118 U2 R' U2 R' U' F R' F U 
7. 1.569 U2 R2 U' R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U 
8. 1.272 R U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' R2 
9. 1.785 R U F2 U R2 F' R F2 U' 
10. (2.961) F U R2 U R' F2 U F2 R2 
11. 1.231 R U F U2 R F' U' R' U' 
12. 1.189 U' F R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U 

yeah keyboard


----------



## GG (May 15, 2014)

yay! new best avg of 5!

11.62 Single! (full-step)
11.62 D' R2 U R2 B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D' B L D' L' B' U R' D' F2 R'
17.00 Avg 5 
times (reset, import):
16.04, DNF(20.99), 16.54, 18.41, 11.62


----------



## Michael Womack (May 15, 2014)

BR DL DR UF FL BL DF DB BL UL FL UF FR UR BL DF UL FL UF UL FL UL BL UL UB DB UF BL FL DB DR DL UF BL DB UR DR BR UB DB 4:16.43 Sweet my first ever timed helicopter cube solve.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 15, 2014)

4x4x4:

34.80, 34.53, 33.79, (42.15), 36.63, 35.76, (26.70), 37.40, (40.50), 32.99, 35.07, 37.18, 35.68, 34.92, 33.91, 37.51, (30.66), 38.83, 32.30, 33.45, 39.22, 34.70, 35.72, 33.85, 33.45, 31.12, 35.30, 31.82, 34.48, 38.90, 34.88, 33.67, 34.35, 31.88, 33.21

sub 35 session average of 35 solves... (nothing else was a pb unfortunately)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 15, 2014)

31.987 4x4 single! Sub 30 go!go!go!


----------



## imvelox (May 15, 2014)

1:50.70 *6x6* Single

yay sub-ER!

I didn't get it on cam, but about: sub50 centers, finished first 8 edges at 1:25, pretty easy last 4 edges that i finished at 1:32-1:33 and next 3x3 (oll with 2x2 block and A perm)


----------



## GuRoux (May 15, 2014)

pb avg of 5: 9.36


----------



## SirWaffle (May 15, 2014)

megaminx avg of 5 on cam 1:09.18 
(1:17.26), 1:08.52, 1:10.72, (1:08.13), 1:08.31 = *1:09.18*


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 15, 2014)

4:28.51 2048 PB single


----------



## Michael Womack (May 15, 2014)

Helicopter cube PB on video


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 15, 2014)

2.48 last layer AO12 on cam.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 15, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 37.77
worst time: 54.53

current avg5: 45.71 (σ = 2.50)
best avg5: 42.88 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 47.03 (σ = 2.26)
best avg12: 43.83 (σ = 2.03)

current avg100: 46.79 (σ = 2.73)
best avg100: 46.79 (σ = 2.73)

session avg: 46.79 (σ = 2.73)
session mean: 46.74


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 16, 2014)

8 puzzle 1.274 avg12. 20.9 movecount average, which is shorter than the average optimal solution length of all scrambles (~21.97), so it's impossible to beat this without being lucky.

(0.775), 1.063, 1.146, 1.471, 0.824, 1.535, 1.016, 1.072, (2.839), 1.776, 1.343, 1.503 = 1.274


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 16, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.48 last layer AO12 on cam.



Ermahgad post please


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 16, 2014)

5x5
1:47.99 single
1.57:90 avg5 (first 5 solves of avg12)
2:16.22, 1:47.99, 2:01.98, 1:54.05+, 2:08.38, 1:57.66, 2:03.57, 2:04.67, 1:55.32, 1:59.38, 2:18.16, 2:07.52= 2:02.88 avg 12


----------



## qaz (May 16, 2014)

9.53 ll skip

U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L U F' U R B F D L'

x2 y U' L F' R' y2 U' L F' L'
y2 U R' U' R y' U' R' U R 
U R U R' U R U' R'
y2 U R U R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U 

how did i use three y2s in one solve??


----------



## Michael Womack (May 16, 2014)

qaz said:


> 9.53 ll skip
> 
> U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L U F' U R B F D L'
> 
> ...



I see 3 y2s


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 16, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I see 3 y2s



count again, I see 4.

also qaz you shode probably change your signature if those videos are private.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 16, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> count again, I see 4.
> 
> also qaz you shode probably change your signature if those videos are private.



Oh right, thanks Ben I forget to count the one at the end.


----------



## qaz (May 16, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> also qaz you shode probably change your signature if those videos are private.


fixed, sorry


Michael Womack said:


> I see 3 y2s


ok? i don't know why that was necessary


----------



## Coolster01 (May 16, 2014)

*(6.32)	U' F2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R' D U' L2 F2 L D F D2 B2

Wat. The. Heck. PLL skip with R' F sexy F' U R


----------



## cuboy63 (May 16, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> *(6.32)	U' F2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R' D U' L2 F2 L D F D2 B2
> 
> Wat. The. Heck. PLL skip with R' F sexy F' U R



x2 y'
L F2 R'
y' U' R U R'
y U' R U' R' y U' R' U R 
U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R

?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2014)

8.71 and 9.22 OH singles doing a demo in the Byward Market.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 8.71 and 9.22 OH singles doing a demo in the Byward Market.



Wow. Good job! Almost a pb single at a demo.


----------



## uberCuber (May 16, 2014)

So 6 months after getting a sub-20 official OH average, I actually average sub-20 now.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.07
worst time: 29.87

current avg5: 17.53 (σ = 2.65)
best avg5: 16.89 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 18.79 (σ = 2.32)
best avg12: 17.94 (σ = 1.42)

current avg100: 19.61 (σ = 1.95)


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 16, 2014)

PB 2x2 ao100 - 4.83 (stackmat)

Also this is probably a PB tps in a solve for me
2.10 F U' R F R2 F R F2 R' U


Spoiler



2 move face OLL skip J perm



Lots of people could sub-1 it


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 16, 2014)

1:56.86 5x5 Average of 5 - I should really practice big cubes more...

1. (1:49.45)
2. 1:50.25
3. (2:03.48)
4. 2:00.16
5. 2:00.18

There was a lot of head shaking in that average...


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 16, 2014)

WORLDS MOST CONSISTENT MEAN OF 3:

Times (5x5)
1. 2:00.16
2. 2:00.18
3. 2:00.13

= 2:00.16 LOL


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 2.10 F U' R F R2 F R F2 R' U


1.33, but it was keyboard.


Spoiler



y'
U' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R' U


Sup-9 TPS, so timer stop was probably not great...

E: 19. 10.83 D' U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L B' D' L2 F U2 B2 U B' R' D
20. 13.13 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U L' F' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F' R'
21. 11.15 L2 D' U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' L F D' B' D2 U B' F

11.70 Mo3, decent

E2: 18. 14.05 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 L' U B2 R' B R F D2 U'
19. 10.83 D' U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L B' D' L2 F U2 B2 U B' R' D
20. 13.13 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U L' F' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F' R'
21. 11.15 L2 D' U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' L F D' B' D2 U B' F
22. 11.63 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' L F' D' L U B F R' D U

11.97. PB, first sub-12.

Best average of 12: 13.24
16-27 - 13.34 14.92 14.05 (10.83) 13.13 11.15 11.63 14.63 (16.67) 11.93 15.53 12.09
PB


----------



## scottishcuber (May 16, 2014)

(9.14), (7.18), 8.13, 7.78, 8.19 = 8.03 avg5 PB

and another sub9:
9.14, (7.18), 8.13, 7.78, 8.19, 10.26, 8.57, 9.04, 8.62, (11.09), 9.04, 10.64 = 8.94 avg12

rolled a 12 with a 10


----------



## Username (May 16, 2014)

yay for first sub7 since coming back

6.81 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D U2 F R' U2 F U' B' D

x2 y
L D R2 U' l U' l'
U' L U' L' R U' R'
U L U2 L' U2 y R U R' 
y R U2 R' U' R U R'
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'

E: THANKS TO CHRIS FOR FINDING THE SOLUTION


----------



## kcl (May 16, 2014)

Username said:


> yay for first sub7 since coming back
> 
> 6.81 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D U2 F R' U2 F U' B' D
> 
> ...



Dang, nice! Glad you're back


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2014)

11.34 F2 L' F2 L2 B' U R D' L2 F D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U2
Non-white cross PB.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 16, 2014)

Username said:


> yay for first sub7 since coming back



you left?


----------



## Username (May 16, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> you left?



I wasn't active on the forums/cubing for three months. Only doing some untimed slow solves every now and then


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2014)

Average of 12: 15.92
1. 13.39 F' L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 D' U B2 L F L' B' U' B2 
2. 16.02 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 B' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' L D' 
3. 19.04 B' R' D' F R2 D' R2 U R F' D L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 
4. 15.68 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L' U2 F D U2 R' U B2 D2 B' 
5. 14.96 B2 F2 D R2 D U B2 D' R2 B2 D B U L D' R B' L2 U' B2 L 
6. (20.85) F U' F2 U L2 U L2 F U R' F R2 D2 F' R2 F L2 F D2 B' L2 
7. 17.69 B' R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U' L R' U' R' B' F2 D' R' F' 
8. 15.42 F' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F R2 D L' F2 U F L B' L' R U 
9. 14.31 U2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' L' D' B D2 L' U F' U2 F 
10. 16.53 R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B D2 L' R' D F L F2 U B2 
11. (12.17) D R2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L D' F' L2 F2 D B' F2 R2 U2 
12. 16.18 D F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R U L' B' U' F' U2 R 


PB avg of 12 on 3x3


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 16, 2014)

Username said:


> I wasn't active on the forums/cubing for three months. Only doing some untimed slow solves every now and then



i never noticed


----------



## XTowncuber (May 16, 2014)

Username said:


> yay for first sub7 since coming back
> 
> 6.81 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D U2 F R' U2 F U' B' D
> 
> ...


Don't leave again! and nice solve.


----------



## Username (May 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Don't leave again! and nice solve.



Thanks! And I'll try not to


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 16, 2014)

Username said:


> yay for first sub7 since coming back
> 
> 6.81 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D U2 F R' U2 F U' B' D
> 
> ...



lol, just found this and 3 other pll skip solutions but none had that oll

x2 y
L D R2 U' l U' l'
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' F U' F'
f R' f'
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
B' R' U' R U B U2


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 16, 2014)

Username said:


> yay for first sub7 since coming back
> 
> 6.81 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D U2 F R' U2 F U' B' D
> 
> ...



Found it.

x2 y
L D R2 U' l U' l'
U' L U' L' R U' R'
U L U2 L' U2 y R U R' 
y R U2 R' U' R U R'
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Username (May 16, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Found it.
> 
> x2 y
> L D R2 U' l U' l'
> ...



Thanks! Edited first post


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2014)

13.28 Ao25.


Spoiler



1. 13.38 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' F' U' B' U2 B2 F' D2 R' F R'
2. 10.61 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L' F' R L2 B2 D' F L U2 R L
3. 13.32 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' U B2 L2 U' F L' F D2 L U2 L D' F' D U'
4. 11.09 D R2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R' U L2 B D U R D L D'
5. 15.09 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B R B2 F R' U F R2 B2 U2
6. 14.17 L2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U B U' L B' R B2 F U2 F' L'
7. 15.98 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D U' R2 B U R' B' L' B' U' L' F D L'
8. 13.08 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D' R2 F U L' F' L' D'
9. 12.12 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U B F2 D2 R' U2 L' U L2 B' U2
10. 14.29 L2 D2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U L F L2 D R2 D2 B2 U R' B U'
11. 13.95 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B D2 R' U' L' F' R' U' R2 D U2
12. 13.86 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 B L' D' R U2 F2 L D' B' L U'
13. 12.14 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F D' U' B D' R B2 R2 D U'
14. 13.39 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L D' B' L D' R2 F L2 B L'
15. 14.65 R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U F2 U B2 R B' D' B' F' D L' D' L2 F2 U
16. 11.44 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F R B D' R2 B F2 L D2 R U2
17. 13.16 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B U' F2 R D' U2 R B F2 D2
18. 12.42 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R F' L2 D2 R F U2 F' R' D2 U2
19. 12.85 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 F L2 B' R' B D' B2 F' U L U2
20. 12.22 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R' U' B2 D' L U F' D2 L2
21. 11.35 D2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U' F2 L F R2 F U2 R2 U F2 U B2
22. 13.30 D L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 U' F2 L D' F U2 B2 U' B' D2 F' D' U
23. 12.95 B2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' R' F D R2 D U2 L F' U
24. 15.32 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 R' U2 R' D2 L U F' D U2
25. 16.70 L2 D B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 F' U' B' R L B U B2 R' D L'



PB average of 12: 12.77
12-23 - 13.86 12.14 13.39 (14.65) 11.44 13.16 12.42 12.85 12.22 (11.35) 13.30 12.95

Session average was as low as 13.05 at one point, but hands started shaking.


----------



## uberCuber (May 16, 2014)

OH 19.46 avg100

Average of 12: 17.64
1. 17.67 R D2 L' D2 F2 L U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F' L2 D' F2 L' B' R D B' D 
2. 18.05 L B2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 D' L U' R D2 B2 L2 R' B' U' 
3. 16.12 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 R2 D L U' R2 F U B' F2 R U2 B 
4. (20.69) B F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D' L R' B' U2 L' B2 D2 F' R' 
5. 18.90 B D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B R2 F2 D' B' D F' L' F2 U L B F 
6. 16.65 B2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 R U' B2 R2 U F2 L B U2 B' U2 
7. (12.61) U2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 B D' F2 U' L D2 L R2 
8. 18.16 B R2 F D2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' L D2 L2 F D' B F R2 
9. 17.32 U' R L' U F' L B' R2 F L U R2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 U2 
10. 17.71 L2 F2 L B R L' B' U' B R F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 
11. 17.91 B2 U B2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U' F' U2 L' D B R B D' L F2 
12. 17.88 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 U R U L D' F2 U' F L U'


----------



## Nilsibert (May 16, 2014)

What the actual....


number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.52
worst time: 22.58

current avg5: 13.61 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 12.40 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 13.93 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 13.54 (σ = 1.63)

session avg: 15.42 (σ = 1.91)
session mean: 15.55

22.58, 17.01, 14.73, 15.99, 18.91, 13.38, 16.75, 13.12, 15.99, 14.63, 21.18, 17.10, 13.98, 18.26, 16.25, 16.54, 18.52, 15.75, 19.26, 15.13, 17.35, 12.25, 17.42, 16.51, 12.56, 16.02, 14.80, 16.13, 17.52, 13.70, 17.77, 14.14, 14.47, 13.41, 16.66, 13.38, 14.74, 12.64, 10.52, 11.50, 13.06, 13.88, 21.34, 13.81, 17.19, 12.53, 14.11, 11.96, 17.10, 14.20

I really hope I continue like this


----------



## GG (May 16, 2014)

number of times: 11/12
best time: 15.51
worst time: 19.92

current avg5: 17.99 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 16.69 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 17.62 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 17.62 (σ = 1.31)

new pb avg 5 and 12


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2014)

42. 9.56 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B' L' B2 D R2 U' B F L F2 U
Gotta love 3 second PLLs... they always happen when you really need them.

E: 14.21 Mo100.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 16, 2014)

12.90 tps solve, stackmat

(1.22) F' U F R U' R F' R F' U'

z2 x' // R U' R' // U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U'

16 moves, 13.11 tps

edited


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 16, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 12.90 tps solve, stackmat
> 
> (1.22) F' U F R U' R F' R F' U'
> 
> ...



1.27, that's one of the few EG cases I actually remember


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2014)

3:20.49 2048. I don't even know what I'm doing or how to do it, I just spam TPS in the general direction of where I want stuff to go and it works. I had to think more for the last part though, so the second 1024 took 20 seconds longer.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 16, 2014)

30.00 4x4 single! Really it could/should have been a sub-30.

Also, I got a 6.45 and 6.3x on 3x3. Both PLL skipped, but not PB.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 30.00 4x4 single! Really it could/should have been a sub-30.




Over a second faster than my PB.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 16, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 30.00 4x4 single! Really it could/should have been a sub-30.
> 
> Also, I got a 6.45 and 6.3x on 3x3. Both PLL skipped, but not PB.



Wat. Sucks to be 30 on the dot :/

I rememember you Jonathan from toronto! xD


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 16, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wat. Sucks to be 30 on the dot :/
> 
> I rememember you Jonathan from toronto! xD



1) Thanks for remembering me Rami. 
2) It may have been a 30 on the dot, because I looked up at the timer, because I'm an idiot.


----------



## lucascube (May 16, 2014)

6.89 ao5 and 7.50 ao12 on cam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (May 16, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 6.89 ao5 and 7.50 ao12 on cam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+epic reaction featuring me going "What!?! What is it??!"


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2014)

444:

34.23, 29.95, 40.83, (29.95), 31.02, 34.20, (41.81), 31.33, 35.87, 34.47, 38.39, 31.09

Decent ish avg. The 41 had a pop. I broke my pb for shortest time taken to get a sub 30 after a sub 30


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 16, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 12.90 tps solve, stackmat
> 
> (1.22) F' U F R U' R F' R F' U'
> 
> ...



Am I missing something? 16/1.22 = 13.11 TPS

anyway, I got 1.16.

edit: 1.13. 14.15 TPS.


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2014)

Username said:


> yay for first sub7 since coming back
> 
> 6.81 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D U2 F R' U2 F U' B' D
> 
> ...



Yay welcome back!


----------



## scottishcuber (May 16, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Am I missing something? 16/1.22 = 13.11 TPS
> 
> anyway, I got 1.16.
> 
> edit: 1.13. 14.15 TPS.



I typed 1.24 in my calculator for some reason. fixed

Nice one. I still think my pick-up time can be improved a lot so I rarely get such high tps (previously 12.4 was my pb)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2014)

444, k4:

39.57, 38.69, 39.19, (49.97), 42.93, 35.94, 39.70, 46.14, 38.82, (34.94), 41.17, 38.57 => 40.07

So close again :/

Well at least the median is sub 40 

EDIT: oh there's a 38.15 avg of 5 in there apparently (UWR)


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 16, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I typed 1.24 in my calculator for some reason. fixed
> 
> Nice one. I still think my pick-up time can be improved a lot so I rarely get such high tps (previously 12.4 was my pb)



That's what I'm currently working on. I think it helps quite a bit when you nail the pick up really well.

I'm almost surprised your previous PB was only 12.4. You turn really fast.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> That's what I'm currently working on. I think it helps quite a bit when you nail the pick up really well.
> 
> I'm almost surprised your previous PB was only 12.4. You turn really fast.



I turn fast with keyboard and timing algs...and I'm only talking stackmat for the 12.4 (which I was quite happy with). With keyboard I know I've hit some insane speeds; which I find hard to replicate with stackmat.

I thought about maybe doing 4 move scrambles and doing hundreds of solves like that. So you would essentially be finding a 4-mover (easy-peasy) and a greater percentage of your times will be when you're not even turning the cube - putting more emphasis on the pickup and the finish. You can get 4 move scrambles from qqtimer with 3-gen scrambles.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

8x8 slidypuzl:

1:03.760, 1:14.384, 1:11.824, 1:06.559, 1:07.951, 1:04.975, 1:02.846, 1:08.535, 1:10.944, 1:11.367, 1:08.959, 1:03.824, 1:11.463, 1:00.159, 1:03.044, 1:10.951, 1:08.701, 1:06.392, (58.072), 1:06.775, 1:05.888, 1:09.953, 1:08.631, 1:11.304, 59.695, 1:06.152, 1:01.136, 1:10.367, 1:12.958, 1:04.855, 1:04.015, 1:04.463, 1:08.391, 1:04.760, 1:08.495, 1:08.807, 1:06.225, 1:00.699, 1:01.031, 1:09.313, 1:09.198, 1:10.615, 1:08.256, 1:05.582, 1:07.343, 1:07.000, 58.711, 1:05.191, (1:15.568), 1:05.734 = 1:06.837 avg50

and, 3x3 on twisttheweb with luke:

8.97, (7.42), (11.60), 9.12, 8.82, 9.23, 9.77, 10.53, 8.11, 7.89, 9.35, 10.30 = 9.21 avg12


----------



## SweetSolver (May 17, 2014)

Skewb PB's for single, ao5, ao12, ao50 and ao100 lol. Average of 5 would've been sub-10 if it wasn't for the +2 



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-17
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 5.86
worst: 20.56

mean of 3
current: 15.98 (σ = 0.29)
best: 9.36 (σ = 3.34)

avg of 5
current: 14.83 (σ = 1.70)
best: 10.02 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 12
current: 12.14 (σ = 2.60)
best: 11.35 (σ = 1.73)

avg of 50
current: 12.77 (σ = 1.95)
best: 12.59 (σ = 1.90)

avg of 100
current: 13.23 (σ = 2.07)
best: 13.23 (σ = 2.07)

Average: 13.23 (σ = 2.07)
Mean: 13.18


----------



## Coolster01 (May 17, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I thought about maybe doing 4 move scrambles and doing hundreds of solves like that. So you would essentially be finding a 4-mover (easy-peasy) and a greater percentage of your times will be when you're not even turning the cube - putting more emphasis on the pickup and the finish. You can get 4 move scrambles from qqtimer with 3-gen scrambles.



That's actually a really good idea. Only problem for me is my pickup is already good and I need to work on tps instead 

EDIT: Square-1 18.545 PB ao5! FIRST SUB19!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-17
avg of 5: 18.545

Time List:
1. 17.698 (4, 3)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
2. 19.807 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2) 
3. 18.131 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
4. (30.276) (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
5. (15.086) (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -5)


----------



## Username (May 17, 2014)

9.22 official clock avg. Finally sub10


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2014)

Username said:


> 9.22 official clock avg. Finally sub10



Nice, but please don't sub 9.02 

Also gj Niko on DNFing again


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2014)

Username said:


> 9.22 official clock avg. Finally sub10



Now that was close.


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 17, 2014)

Sub-1:30 megaminx single. sune with EP skip


----------



## Coolster01 (May 17, 2014)

Did the 4 mover 2x2 thing that Sameer suggested.

.620 avg5, .664 avg12.


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

"what the ****..."

38. 8.20 L2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' R' D R F D' B R' L' F2 D2

Turned kinda slowly and didn't pause once, even on LL recog. Cross (z2 y F' D' R' F2 D2) and T perm is all I remember (and it was fullstep).

E: 37. 12.34 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L D' F U' L' F2 U' B' L2 F2 U'
38. 8.20 L2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' R' D R F D' B R' L' F2 D2
39. 12.66 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F' R D' R2 F2 U2 R' B' F D
11.07 PB Mo3.

Old PB single would have lasted for 5 months from tomorrow.


In almost every session I do, the best Ao5 is 12.67... every single time. I've noticed that for the past 5 or so sessions I haven't got a PB Ao5.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 17, 2014)

6.73 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 D R F L2 R' B2 F D' F D' R

red cross. non-white/yellow PB


----------



## guysensei1 (May 17, 2014)

Average of 5: 1:15.66
1. (1:08.47) U' R' L U2 L2 R' B' f2 U u D' f2 r' f2 F2 D R' L2 U' f2 L D' r' D2 L2 R' B F2 D' f2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B' r' D F 
2. 1:18.64 R f B' u U2 L2 f B L2 U2 r2 B F' r' R U' r f' D' F' D' R' f2 U2 f2 L B2 f U F2 r2 u2 U2 r R u2 U R B r' 
3. (1:34.58) L' u' D2 L2 R2 U2 r' f' D2 f r' R' u' D2 f B' u2 U B r2 L' B' f' L' D2 R2 B r U F2 D f2 R' F f' L' r f' r2 B2 
4. 1:14.34 B u r2 D2 r2 u2 f2 R2 u2 L2 r2 R B' D2 f2 B' R2 r' B2 D2 B u F' L r2 U2 D' R U R2 F2 f2 B' u U2 B L D B2 U 
5. 1:14.01 L r' u2 f2 D u F f B u B L f2 u' f U2 r L B' R' u2 L' r' F r R' u D2 B F' u B R D' R' L U' F2 D L

Sub 1:20 on 4x4. Yay.


----------



## Sajwo (May 17, 2014)

Michał Pleskowicz 11.37 OH avg12

fully non-lucky



Spoiler



12.76, 12.52, 9.92, 10.44, 10.23, 11.02, 11.94, (14.27), 12.25, 11.23, 11.37, (8.39)


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Michał Pleskowicz 11.37 OH avg12
> 
> fully non-lucky
> 
> ...



Woah. Is this UWR?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 17, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Woah. Is this UWR?



Yes.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Did the 4 mover 2x2 thing that Sameer suggested.
> 
> .620 avg5, .664 avg12.



umwat. I'm pretty sure my pickup isn't supposed to be faster than you.


Average of 12: 0.57
1. 0.55 R2 U' R' U 
2. 0.47 F R' F' U2 
3. 0.59 U' R2 F U2 
4. 0.50 U2 R' U' R' 
5. 0.61 R F' U2 R' 
6. 0.52 U R' F' U2 
7. 0.53 R F2 U2 F' 
8. (0.41) F' R' U' F 
9. (0.75) U F R' F' 
10. 0.66 F R' U' F 
11. 0.69 U2 R2 F R2 
12. 0.58 F' U' F R'


----------



## yoshinator (May 17, 2014)

**** YES FINALLY

Aolong ftw

*Average of 12: 8.92*
1. 9.04 R2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L' R2 U L2 U' R' D' 
2. (6.76) L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' F' R 
3. 8.53 L2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B' L B R' B' L' B2 R U L 
4. 11.41 U2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L' U2 R2 D L2 U' R' B' D 
5. 7.55 U' B2 D2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R' F L' F2 U R2 B' D' R D' 
6. 8.99 U B2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' B D2 F2 L R B2 L B2 U L' 
7. 8.51 L2 B D2 L B' U D B2 R' F' B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 
8. 9.21 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' B2 U R' B' D2 B R F2 L' B 
9. 9.20 R F' B2 L2 F L' U D B' R' D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 
10. 9.29 D2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 F2 L' B' R F' R D' L2 F2 R2 U' 
11. (11.48) R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B' U R F' L D F2 D B2 R' 
12. 7.47 L2 F R2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' R F' D L2 D F L' D


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> umwat. I'm pretty sure my pickup isn't supposed to be faster than you.
> 
> 
> Average of 12: 0.57
> ...



nub

Average of 12: 0.52
1. 0.47 F U' R' F' 
2. 0.55 R2 U2 R2 F 
3. (0.80) F U' R' U 
4. 0.46 R' F2 R2 U 
5. 0.53 U' F' R' F' 
6. 0.58 F R' F2 R 
7. 0.65 U2 F2 U2 R2 
8. 0.47 R U' R' F 
9. 0.55 R U F2 R2 
10. (0.43) R2 U R F' 
11. 0.47 U2 R2 U' F 
12. 0.47 U R' U' R2


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2014)

^Chris: Obviously you don't practise Rubik's Magic enough


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2014)

brb. Gonna go buy a magic.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 17, 2014)

I had a .96 magic single and 1.08 avg but failed this pickup crap *facepalm*


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> ^Chris: Obviously you don't practise Rubik's Magic enough



maybe we should consider adding magic as an official event so that 2x2 people can get faster?


----------



## yoshinator (May 17, 2014)

yae another one

Average of 12: 8.93
1. 9.01 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B' L2 F2 U' L' D' R' D2 B' U B R' U 
2. 8.65 U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L' B2 L' F R' U R' D2 B' U2 
3. 8.47 U F' R D' F2 D2 L' B U' D L F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 
4. 8.96 F' L2 B L2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D R' F L' B' L2 F D L2 F' 
5. (7.26) D B2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L F D B F L' R B' R U 
6. 9.36 B' L2 D L' D' B' D' B2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 
7. 9.61 B' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B L2 R B2 U' R' D L2 D2 F D2 F2 
8. 8.70  L2 D U B2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2 U' F R' D2 U2 B2 F' U' B2 U L' 
9. 9.26 L U B' U L' F' D' L' B' U2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 R' 
10. (13.40) F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 F R2 F2 L' R2 D L2 F' U' F2 L R' F 
11. 9.66 F2 L2 D2 L U2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L D2 F U2 L' F2 R2 
12. 7.63 R2 L U' F2 B R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R'


----------



## scottishcuber (May 17, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> ^Chris: Obviously you don't practise Rubik's Magic enough



I'm actually considering getting a magic and practising it. 

Also 38.2x official 4x4 avg


----------



## GuRoux (May 17, 2014)

10.81 average of 50


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

yay 8x8 puzl

59.216, 58.591, (1:07.280), (58.108), 59.304 = 59.037


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 17, 2014)

Antoine Cantin skewb NAR 4.73 avg, nice.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

8x8 puzl 1:06.483 avg100

1:03.760, 1:14.384, 1:11.824, 1:06.559, 1:07.951, 1:04.975, 1:02.846, 1:08.535, 1:10.944, 1:11.367, 1:08.959, 1:03.824, 1:11.463, 1:00.159, 1:03.044, 1:10.951, 1:08.701, 1:06.392, 58.072, 1:06.775, 1:05.888, 1:09.953, 1:08.631, 1:11.304, 59.695, 1:06.152, 1:01.136, 1:10.367, 1:12.958, 1:04.855, 1:04.015, 1:04.463, 1:08.391, 1:04.760, 1:08.495, 1:08.807, 1:06.225, 1:00.699, 1:01.031, 1:09.313, 1:09.198, 1:10.615, 1:08.256, 1:05.582, 1:07.343, 1:07.000, 58.711, 1:05.191, 1:15.568, 1:05.734, 1:10.808, 1:03.527, 1:12.855, 1:16.704, 1:05.304, 57.120, 1:02.848, 1:00.247, 1:21.880, 1:05.495, 1:07.008, 58.255, 1:03.639, 1:06.975, 1:16.067, 1:13.759, 1:02.920, 1:10.751, 1:08.559, 1:01.328, 1:09.696, 1:19.175, 1:03.798, 1:05.391, (1:29.656), 1:13.447, 1:05.319, 1:15.208, 1:06.642, 1:00.391, 1:11.992, 59.000, 1:00.396, 1:01.896, 1:11.927, (56.879), 1:04.040, 1:16.863, 59.216, 58.591, 1:07.280, 58.108, 59.304, 1:07.391, 1:00.292, 1:04.871, 1:03.384, 1:00.256, 1:00.543, 1:03.087


----------



## yoshinator (May 17, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Antoine Cantin skewb NAR 4.73 avg, nice.



Hooooooly wwwwgj antoine


----------



## Sajwo (May 17, 2014)

Don't worry Kennan, you can still get the US NR


----------



## Coolster01 (May 17, 2014)

HOLY SQ-1!

*16.338 PB Average of 5!!!!!!!!*
19.227 PB Average of 12!!!!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-17
PB Average of 12: 19.227

Time List:
1. 18.290 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0) 
2. 24.708 (3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0) 
3. 19.558 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
*4. 18.354 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-1, 0) 
5. 14.614[WITH PARITY] (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0) 
6. 15.989 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(6, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3) 
7. 24.657 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, 4)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(6, 0) 
8. 14.670 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4) *
9. 25.346 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/ 
10. 16.080 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
11. (28.706) (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0) 
12. (12.791) (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)



23.266 avg50, 24.98 avg100 too!


----------



## XTowncuber (May 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> HOLY SQ-1!


contradiction in terms.


----------



## bjs5890 (May 18, 2014)

12.24 avg of 5
12.58 avg of 12
13.70 avg of 50
13.82 avg of 100

3x3


----------



## ottozing (May 18, 2014)

2x2 stackmat avg100 PB. The best avg12 is PB too but everything else idk.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 0.960
worst time: 5.110

current avg5: 2.160 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 1.557 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 2.034 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 1.790 (σ = 0.30)

current avg50: 2.077 (σ = 0.43)
best avg50: 2.062 (σ = 0.39)

current avg100: 2.101 (σ = 0.42)
best avg100: 2.075 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 2.074 (σ = 0.38)
session mean: 2.162


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (May 18, 2014)

5.68 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B R2 B' R D2 U B U L' D2 F D R2 F2 

x U' F' D
R' U' R
U' y' R' U' R
U' L' U L
U R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
U r U R' U R U2 r'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Fastest full step solve ever, still really easy scramble..


----------



## Username (May 18, 2014)

8.46 official 3x3 single. Failed the avg (counting 9.07, 11.25 and 12.xy)


----------



## Bindedsa (May 18, 2014)

39.98 PLL time attack.


----------



## JianhanC (May 18, 2014)

sub4 7x7 higames avg5


----------



## Username (May 18, 2014)

16.74 official oh single

E: 18.73 avg


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2014)

Username said:


> 8.46 official 3x3 single. Failed the avg (counting 9.07, 11.25 and 12.xy)





Username said:


> 16.74 official oh single
> 
> E: 18.73 avg



Wat

gj on finally getting a sub 11 average though


----------



## yoinneroid (May 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wat
> 
> gj on finally getting a sub 11 average though



and I thought he stopped practicing while inactive


----------



## Username (May 18, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> and I thought he stopped practicing while inactive



I did (except for like 3 slow solves per day on avg)


----------



## guysensei1 (May 18, 2014)

16.89 OH single. Wut. Fat sune with PLL skip. Kinda like Antoine Cantin's NR single.

Average was terrible though. Not even sub 25.


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2014)

WAT O_O

5.63 B2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R' B2 D2 F R U' B L2 B U'

Really easy F2L -> Sune -> PLL skip wtffffff

Edit:

x2 D' L' D' F2 R D2 //cross
U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R //F2L-1
y' R' U R //F2L-2
U L' U' L //F2L-3
U2' R U R' //F2L-4
U R U R' U R U2' R' //OLL
U //AUF


----------



## Coolster01 (May 18, 2014)

Congrats Corny!!!! 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=491&cat=19&rnd=1



Spoiler



UHACKEDINTODACOMPUTERCHEATER


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Congrats Corny!!!!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=491&cat=19&rnd=1
> 
> ...



I suspect Laurence.


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2014)

number of times: 122/122
best time: 5.63
worst time: 18.88

current avg5: 13.69 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 10.17 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 13.35 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 10.89 (σ = 0.93)

current avg50: 12.58 (σ = 1.50)
best avg50: 11.61 (σ = 1.25)

current avg100: 12.19 (σ = 1.49)
best avg100: 11.81 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 12.05 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 12.12

PB avg12 and avg100 by a bit. With my Liying, probably my new main. There were so many fails in the avg100 though :/


----------



## Username (May 18, 2014)

15.91 official oh single

Oll skip + Gperm


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 18, 2014)

2x2 average of 100 2.63 PB


----------



## SirWaffle (May 18, 2014)

1:03.66 megaminx single on cam.

edit:


----------



## Username (May 18, 2014)

10.39 Finnish NR average. FINALLY!


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2014)

Username said:


> 10.39 Finnish NR average. FINALLY!



Finally, well deserved!


----------



## Username (May 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Finally, well deserved!



Thanks!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 18, 2014)

Username said:


> 10.39 Finnish NR average. FINALLY!



Congrats, stylish return


----------



## arcio1 (May 18, 2014)

Username said:


> 10.39 Finnish NR average. FINALLY!



Not bad, gratz.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 18, 2014)

New 3x3 PBs:
Old/New
ao50: 24.52/24.10
ao100: 25.42/24.73 

I am happy that i finally got a sub 25 ao100, still don't consider myself sub 25 yet though.


----------



## AmazingCuber (May 18, 2014)

PBs 3x3x3 1/5/12 10.210/11.957/13.432


----------



## kcl (May 18, 2014)

Username said:


> 10.39 Finnish NR average. FINALLY!



Now you're just making me look bad -_-


----------



## Username (May 18, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Congrats, stylish return





arcio1 said:


> Not bad, gratz.



Thanks guys! 



kclejeune said:


> Now you're just making me look bad -_-



Haha


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 18, 2014)

OH PB: 39.19 sec


----------



## SirWaffle (May 18, 2014)

1:07.00, 1:07.96, 1:05.76 = 1:06.91 Mega mo3

edit: got another 1:03, 1:03.59, I doubt I will upload since it is only .07 faster than the last xD


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2014)

I think this is my first avg12 with a counting 6

6.90, 8.61, 8.41, 10.43, 8.87, 9.38, 9.30, (12.55), 10.37, 10.66, (6.82), 9.03 = 9.20


----------



## yoshinator (May 18, 2014)

On cam, upload?

26.97 Rw D' Rw Uw2 Rw' D2 F U R2 D Rw L Fw F2 Rw2 U' F' B2 Fw Uw' L' Fw2 L U2 R' U' Fw R2 L' U2 Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 U B2 Uw Fw2 F2 Uw

Also on cam, and pretty good:

Average of 5: 31.80
1. 32.44 F' Rw L2 F R' Fw2 R' Fw' F' U2 L' B' L2 D2 Fw2 R Uw2 D U' Fw2 D F Fw2 Rw2 L U' Uw F' Fw2 Uw Rw' R Fw2 Uw R' Rw2 B F2 D' Uw' 
2. (30.87) Fw2 Uw2 D U B2 L2 F U R2 Rw U Uw' D Fw F' R2 D2 Rw' L2 F2 Rw Uw' D' U' B' U Uw R' Fw' F' B' R Rw L2 U' R' Rw L' Fw2 R 
3. (39.05) Uw' D2 R2 B Rw R' L2 D' L2 Rw R2 F Uw' B2 Fw R' B' Fw D' Uw R2 Rw2 L Uw L Uw' F2 Uw' U' Fw' Uw2 F2 U B2 D' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U R 
4. 31.02 L2 Rw2 B' U' F' D2 L B2 Fw' L2 Fw B F' D B2 F' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' Uw U Fw' F Uw' L2 D' Rw L2 D' U Uw' B' Fw2 U2 B' Rw2 U F' R' 
5. 31.94 B2 Rw' Uw2 U D F Uw R' Fw' D Rw Fw2 U2 Rw2 U Fw' U D2 B' U2 D' Uw' Rw2 L2 D B R' Rw B U2 Uw2 F2 R D' B Rw2 Uw2 D U' L'


----------



## Divineskulls (May 18, 2014)

PB

Average of 5: 49.59
1. (44.44) U' D' R u' f B2 F' u F' D' F R' L f u L' F2 u D2 F' L' B2 D2 U2 u2 B' U F B2 u2 L' B' r' D2 U' B2 f2 U r' F 
2. 49.45 B L D f' L r' B f D U' R' B D' B2 D' r R U2 D' u' F' U f r B D2 F' R F R' F2 f r' D' R' f2 D2 U' B' u 
3. 49.75 F B f' U f2 D r' L' F' B2 u2 r' F R2 F2 L2 u' f' u2 f F' R2 B r F f2 U R2 D' L' r2 F D' U2 F' r f R U L' 
4. (55.61) u r' B' F' U' f' r' U L' B2 L F2 u2 D' U2 L2 U2 u' B2 r2 R2 U2 F2 R' r u' r R2 B D L2 f L D2 B D2 f u D r 
5. 49.56 u2 D f F U2 f D2 B u R' u U R2 D2 U' R2 f L' B f' r U' f' r R' L u' L2 F R D2 r u' U' R D' B' R2 D2 U'


----------



## mitch1234 (May 18, 2014)

9.98 average of 100>>>>>> rolled to 9.97 lol
9.84 average of 50
9.29 average of 12
8.65 average of 5
All PB's on 3x3


----------



## Coolster01 (May 18, 2014)

Sq-1:

Oh my gosh. Just got first sub 20 ao12 yesterday, now got sub 20 ao100:

12.305 PB Single
*15.669 PB Average of 5*
18.407 PB Average of 12
_19.607 PB Average of 50_
19.803 PB Average of 100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-18
avg of 100: 19.803

Time List:
1. 15.934 (1, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0) 
2. 16.727 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
3. 21.573 (3, -4)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. 17.647 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0) 
5. 21.709 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 3)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
6. 17.210 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
7. 16.579 (1, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
8. 17.708 (0, 5)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0) 
9. 23.993 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0) 
10. 18.580 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
11. 23.803 (3, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5) 
12. 22.138 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, -4) 
13. 24.101 (-3, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
14. 19.944 (-3, -1)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
15. 18.060 (-5, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5) 
16. 15.034 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5) 
17. 15.848 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/(2, -4) 
18. 18.938 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
19. 26.410 (3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0) 
20. 24.669 (-3, -4)/(0, 6)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, -4)/(0, -1) 
21. 16.456 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
22. 18.484[parity] (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2) 
23. 17.019 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -4)/(-1, 0) 
24. 24.216 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -1)/(-4, -1) 
25. 20.891 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0) 
26. 19.008 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(-2, -4)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
27. 24.078 (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
28. 22.604 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
29. 16.956 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-4, -4) 
30. (26.691) (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -4)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
31. 17.185 (4, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0) 
32. 14.519 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2) 
33. 19.262[parity] (3, 2)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -5)/ 
34. 19.080[parity] (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/ 
35. 14.858 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, -1) 
36. 19.091[parity] (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1) 
37. 17.398 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3) 
38. 20.519 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
39. 21.369 (3, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
40. 23.186 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -2) 
41. 25.809 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2) 
42. 17.585 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
43. 16.781 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
44. 24.084+ (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
45. 17.396 (-2, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, -2)/(4, 0) 
46. 18.134 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1) 
47. 24.455 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
48. 15.870 (-2, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
49. 18.424 (-3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, -1)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0) 
50. 19.777[parity] (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
51. 19.154 (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
52. 20.848 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 6)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0) 
53. 25.967 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -3) 
54. 23.068 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -4) 
55. (29.490) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
56. (32.786+) (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, -3) 
57. 24.914 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 6)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0) 
_58. 16.336 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
59. 17.929 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
60. (13.181[(-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/]) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0) 
61. 21.527 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2) 
62. 16.227 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
63. 22.512 (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
64. 19.019 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
65. 16.124 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(1, 0)/ 
66. 15.560[parity] (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
67. 23.576 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(1, -2)/(-2, -5) 
68. 26.569+ (4, 6)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -2)/(4, -3)/(4, -5) 
69. 21.439 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
70. (14.429) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3) 
71. 15.127 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
72. 15.779 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
73. 24.212 (4, -3)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4) 
74. 16.878 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
75. 18.917 (-3, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0) 
76. 18.096+ (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
77. 14.904 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
78. 25.816 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
79. 18.249 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
80. 25.936 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, 2)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(-4, -5) 
81. 16.092 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
82. (13.554) (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
83. (39.099) (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(6, -2)/(4, -3) 
84. (27.179) (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0) 
85. 17.803 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0) 
86. 18.394 (-3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -3) 
87. (12.894) (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/ 
88. 24.702 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(5, -4) 
89. 23.916 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4) 
90. 23.426 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0) 
*91. (13.826) (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, -5) 
92. 14.885 (3, -1)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
93. 16.296 (-2, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
94. 23.325 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2) 
95. 15.825 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/ *
96. 26.003 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/ 
97. 16.742 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2) 
98. 16.328 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4) 
99. 23.473 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0) 
100. 19.313 (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)

Solves below are part of ao50, not ao100:

44. 20.394 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3) 
45. (30.549) (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -1)/ 
46. 22.944 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
47. 21.410 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1) 
48. 18.899 (-3, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -4) 
49. 18.868 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
50. 24.673 (-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)_



 wow.


----------



## FinnGamer (May 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-18
avg of 12: 8.81

Time List:
1. 6.13 B' R U' B' L' R' B' U 
2. 6.18 L R' B' L U' L' B L' 
3. (13.51) R U' R U' B' U R L 
4. 8.55 L' B U R' L R L' U' 
5. (3.90) U' B R' L R' U' R L R' 
6. 8.78 L' B R' B L' R U B R' 
7. 8.94 R L' R' U B U B' R' L' 
8. 8.57 U' B U' R' U' L' R B' L' 
9. 10.14 B' U' L' U B R' U' R' 
10. 11.05 U R' U' B' U' R B L' 
11. 10.50 L R U R L R' B U R' 
12. 9.24 R' U L' U' B' U' L' B' U'
Also includes a 6.95 Ao5, Skewb is the only event I'm improving constantly and it's my least practiced...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 18, 2014)

FinnGamer said:


> Skewb is the only event I'm improving constantly and it's my least practiced...



That makes perfect sense--your learning curve is still steeper because it's what you haven't spent time on.


----------



## Carrot (May 18, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> PB
> 
> Average of 5: 4...



I died...



Divineskulls said:


> ...9.59
> 1. (44.44) U' D' R u' f B2 F' u F' D' F R' L f u L' F2 u D2 F' L' B2 D2 U2 u2 B' U F B2 u2 L' B' r' D2 U' B2 f2 U r' F
> 2. 49.45 B L D f' L r' B f D U' R' B D' B2 D' r R U2 D' u' F' U f r B D2 F' R F R' F2 f r' D' R' f2 D2 U' B' u
> 3. 49.75 F B f' U f2 D r' L' F' B2 u2 r' F R2 F2 L2 u' f' u2 f F' R2 B r F f2 U R2 D' L' r2 F D' U2 F' r f R U L'
> ...



and I revived.

Nice!


----------



## yoshinator (May 18, 2014)

Mean of 3: 7.96
1. 7.63 U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 B L B2 R D L2 B' L R2 U' 
2. 8.09 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D R2 U' L' F2 D B' U2 R B L' U' B2 
3. 8.16 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L D' R2 B' F U F2 R D' F 

Completely failed the avg5 tho

On cam


----------



## yoshinator (May 19, 2014)

Yay PB

Average of 12: 8.71
1. (7.43) R2 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 F' D2 U2 B2 D U2 B L' D' F2 D2 B L2 R2 
2. 7.74 L' U2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L B2 D2 B L' B2 F' D' F2 L2 R' U2 
3. 9.30 U2 F2 D' F' U D' R B2 R D R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U 
4. 8.68 U' L2 U B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U R' F' L' F' L2 U2 F D' U F2 
5. (13.09) U2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L B' L2 U F R' D B2 U2 F' 
6. 8.80 F L2 F R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 U' R' U2 B2 F D B R' B' 
7. 9.03 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 R2 B L' B2 L2 U F U2 F R D' 
8. 9.29 F R2 U' F2 B' D B' R' U B L2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 
9. 7.99 U R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U R' F U2 B R F2 R B2 L' D2 
10. 8.70 D L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' U R' D B L2 R U' F' 
11. 9.05 F B2 R2 B2 R B' U' D' B' D2 L B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D 
12. 8.48 U L2 D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B' F'


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 19, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> 9.98 average of 100>>>>>> rolled to 9.97 lol
> 9.84 average of 50
> 9.29 average of 12
> 8.65 average of 5
> All PB's on 3x3



How many times did you delete to get that average?

My accomplishment:

Sub-17.5 OH avg100


----------



## Phillip1847 (May 19, 2014)

Caltech Spring:
3x3: 13.05 single, 16.14 avg
skoob : 7.9 single
On cam, too.
My WCA page is still all orange, which was my goal.


----------



## xsolver (May 19, 2014)

New single PB 27.18, new ao5 PB 33.20. Ao50 is 37.20. I was averaging around 45s with my 1$ cube lol. Its inspiring for me that ive improved.


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2014)

Skewb PB's from last night

Single - 0.415 (2 move solve lol)
Average of 5 - 4.156
Average of 12 - 4.675
Average of 50 - 5.651
Average of 100 - 5.834

EDIT: 3x3 PB avg5

Average of 5: 7.598
1. 6.392 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 B' U F' D R B2 F R2 B' U 
2. 7.928 F D2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F' L' F' U B L F L B2 D' U' 
3. 8.475 D2 R2 U B' L D F2 U' L U B2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 D' 
4. (9.598) F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 L' R B' U' B2 F2 D' U B' D' 
5. (5.945) L D2 R B2 R D2 R U2 L U2 L' U R2 B' U' B D' R U2 B 

reconstruction for the 5

y D' R' F' D (Cross)
U' R' F U' F' R (F2L-1)
U2 y' R' U' R U2' R' U R (F2L-2)
U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' (F2L-3)
U L' U' L (F2L-4)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U' (COLL)


----------



## Bindedsa (May 19, 2014)

10.52 Average of 5. counting mid 9 mid 10 and 11.0x.

Edit: 12.38 Mean of 100, barely improvement, but it's nice to see some progress on a big average.


----------



## bran (May 19, 2014)

Getting back into cubing after being away for a month or so. Pb Average of 25: 9.96



Spoiler: Times



1. 9.47 
2. 10.36 
3. (15.46) 
4. 9.64 
5. 8.84 
6. 10.25 
7. 10.60 
8. (7.20) 
9. 9.38 
10. 10.08 
11. 9.79 
12. 11.63 
13. 8.74 
14. 10.29 
15. 10.26 
16. 8.97 U2 F2 U L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' L D2 B' L U' R2 D' U' 
17. (12.24) L2 F R2 B' U2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' R F U' L R D' F' 
18. 9.42 R U2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 R' U B D B' F' R' U2 B F2 R2 
19. 9.25 U2 B' R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B L F2 R2 B U R2 F D R' F2 
20. 10.29 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D R' D' B U2 L R' U B' R 
21. 11.73 L2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 F L U B2 L' B L' B' D' U F 
22. (8.28) U L2 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 L' F' L2 D F2 L' D2 L' D' U' 
23. 10.01 D2 R U' R F' L' F' L2 F' L2 U D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 
24. 10.37 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 U2 B' L2 R' D F' L' F2 D' B' F 
25. 9.80 D2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 D U L B2 D' R D' B' L U2



Lost scrambles for the first 15 solves because I accidentally hit backspace :fp:


----------



## yoshinator (May 19, 2014)

Last layer

Average of 5: 2.29
1. (1.17) U' R' U' F' U F R 
2. 2.17 F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B' R' B2 U2 B' R' U' 
3. (4.92) U' F2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L' F2 R2 F L' F2 R2 F' 
4. 2.46 L B L2 B' L B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U 
5. 2.25 L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U L' R F R2 F' L' R' 

Although I kinda cheated, I one-looked the last one, which took me like 10 seconds of inspection.

Edit: I avg like 2.9


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 19, 2014)

// edit: .... nevermind


----------



## Username (May 19, 2014)

6.24 B2 D' L2 D U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 L B U' F2 L' D2 U2 R B' U2

z2
L F' L' U F U' F' D
y R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R'
R' U R U2' R' U R
y U' R' U R U' R' U R

wtf LL skip with no AUF. Ofcourse my reactions are slow


----------



## yoshinator (May 19, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> // edit: .... nevermind



<3

Edit: 

25.33 D2 B' F Fw2 U' D' B L2 B D' L' Rw2 F2 B' U' B D2 L R' Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' F2 Fw' R Rw B Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' R' Fw R2 L'

Double edit: Pretty damn good

Mean of 3: 29.77
1. 25.33 D2 B' F Fw2 U' D' B L2 B D' L' Rw2 F2 B' U' B D2 L R' Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' F2 Fw' R Rw B Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' R' Fw R2 L' 
2. 30.14 Fw2 F R' F' R' L2 B2 L2 F' R F' R' U2 F2 U' D2 Rw F' D R' D R Uw2 B2 R' Uw2 D2 F2 L B' Fw2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 
3. 33.85 R Rw' B F' U Uw2 L2 U' F2 U' L F' U2 R2 Fw2 B' R' L Uw Fw D U' B2 F2 Rw R2 U2 R Fw' R2 Fw F' L U L' B2 R2 Fw U Rw'


----------



## newtonbase (May 19, 2014)

My son was born today (Google Doodle Rubik's Cube day). I have a photo of him with a cube within an hour of his birth. He can't solve it yet


----------



## kcl (May 19, 2014)

Sooo... I've done about 1,500 skewb solves since I put torpedoes on on Saturday.. Let's just say that they're worth it. I can use a much much looser tension without worrying about popping. 


Generated by DCTimer on 2014-05-19
Average: 4.633 (σ = 0.72)
Best time: 2.401
Worst time: 7.834
Individual times: 3.984, 4.534, 5.035, 3.834, 4.601, 4.783, 5.084, 3.635, 4.135, 4.334, (3.151), 4.834, 4.085, 4.601, 4.034, 3.851, 3.501, 4.951, 4.384, 3.400, 3.651, 4.934, 4.634, (7.834), 3.285, 4.784, 5.285, 4.884, 5.534, (3.001), 5.636, 3.251, 6.451, 4.684, 5.534, 5.084, 4.901, 4.634, 4.334, 5.185, 5.584, 3.984, 3.884, 4.769, 4.784, 5.784, 3.201, 4.284, 5.568, 3.684, 4.084, 4.434, 4.985, 5.734, 3.784, 3.734, 4.985, 4.935, 4.684, 4.683, 3.984, (6.968), 4.634, 5.218, 5.885, 4.202, 4.783, 4.384, 4.985, 3.601, 4.335, 5.534, 4.284, 4.884, 3.834, 6.167, 4.985, 5.234, 5.116, (7.018), 4.384, (2.452), (2.401), (2.701), 4.884, 3.884, (6.918), 4.734, 4.734, 4.635, 4.735, 5.684, 5.968, 5.301, 5.484, 3.251, 4.484, 5.384, (6.868), 3.501


----------



## scottishcuber (May 19, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> My son was born today (Google Doodle Rubik's Cube day). I have a photo of him with a cube within an hour of his birth. He can't solve it yet



Congratulations.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Sooo... I've done about 1,500 skewb solves since I put torpedoes on on Saturday.. Let's just say that they're worth it. I can use a much much looser tension without worrying about popping.
> 
> 
> Generated by DCTimer on 2014-05-19
> ...


What did you end up using to build them? nice average.


----------



## kcl (May 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> What did you end up using to build them? nice average.



Actually Legos  I realized my friend Logan (spicyoranges) has a ton of Legos, so he made me some. I stole your design, it's wonderful xD


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 20, 2014)

4x4 PBs:

-37.76 Ao5
-40.09 Ao12


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 20, 2014)

Finally, sub-10 average of 12! 9.76 PB Ao12.

Time List:
1. 8.49 B U2 R' D B' U' R' L U R B' F' R2 B' F R B U' B' F' U' L' R F R 
2. 9.85 U' F2 R2 U L' B L' D F' R2 U2 R U B' U B' L F L2 D B2 R2 D' F B2 
3. 9.37 U B' L D B L2 D2 F' L' U2 R B D U2 R' F' U' D L F R2 U F2 U F 
4. 9.73 B D F2 D F U L2 F L D' U F' R' U2 F2 R2 D' R' D' R' L U D L2 B 
5. 12.30+ L' U D2 B2 L R F' B' L' B R U2 B U F' U' F R' F R B U' L' R2 F' 
6. 9.12 F R D F2 B L F L D F B' U' R2 D2 L D2 R2 B2 L F B' L' U B R 
7. 8.91 F L F U2 F R D U' B2 L' R' D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R' F2 B' D2 
8. 9.57 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' L2 D B U' F2 D' L2 F R' D L2 D U2 
9. 13.25 D' B' U' L2 D' B' R2 B2 U2 D2 B' D' B F' D' U2 R' B' L' U' B2 R2 F' D2 F2 
10. 8.50 U F2 B2 L F2 R2 L2 U D F2 R' B2 D2 L' U R' D R2 B2 D' B D' F L' R' 
11. 10.12 F2 L' R' B F U2 F L B U' L' D B L U' L2 R2 B D R' L D F2 B' L2 
12. 10.17 L' R' F' B' D2 U2 F' L' D F' B' L2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' D2 B F' R2 L' F

Edit: Also a 9.20 PB Ao5 (solves 6-10)


----------



## Amress (May 20, 2014)

New PB for 3x3: 7.64
L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 F L D L' D2 L2 F' D' L
X-Cross: z2 U' L U' L' U R2
2nd Pair: R' U' R U2 R' U R
3rd Pair: R U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R
4th Pair: U R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: Skip
PLL: U2 V-perm


----------



## Knut (May 20, 2014)

First successful 3BLD.  Today was the perfect day to do it too...


----------



## kcl (May 20, 2014)

wat

(4.63) D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' U L' B' D B D U F2 D' 

x2// inspection
F2 R2 U R' D2// XXcross
R' U' R U2 R' U R// third pair
y' R U2 R'// fourth pair+WV
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L// PLL


Edit: completed the ao100, rolled and got 9.44. I'm so happy with this 


Spoiler



Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-05-19 10:13 PM

Number of solves: 127
Best Time: 4.634
Worst Time: 12.434
Session Avg: 9.563
Session Mean: 9.547
Individual Times: 
9.802, 9.901, 12.234, 9.567, 10.835, 10.767, 9.717, 9.102, 9.968, 10.801, 10.951, 9.651, 10.101, 9.401, 10.100, 9.951, 9.851, 9.551, 8.967, 8.901, 8.551, 9.467, 9.402, 9.051, 9.851, 9.751, 9.101, 9.451, 9.651, 9.951, 9.951, 9.801, 9.751, 6.617, 9.751, 9.650, 9.751, 9.801, 9.801, 8.266, 9.701, 9.217, 7.267, 10.117, 9.301, 7.584, 9.601, 8.751, 9.151, 9.651, 9.401, (12.434), 7.900, 9.600, 11.004, 10.601, 9.451, 9.700, 8.218, 9.650, 9.701, 8.701, 9.601, 8.501, 10.100, 9.650, 9.651, 9.901, 7.967, 8.917, 9.801, 9.801, 8.951, 11.101, 9.067, 9.751, 9.901, 9.667, (4.634), 11.334, 8.517, 10.601, 9.401, 8.852, 9.501, 10.884, 8.651, 10.051, 9.450, 9.701, 8.968, 10.249, 8.418, 9.350, 10.050, 8.951, 9.851, 9.651, 9.651, 9.501, 10.784, 10.401, 9.300, 8.217, 9.951, 8.567, 9.351, 9.367, 9.685, 9.451, 9.851, 8.518, 10.251, 9.267, 10.750, 10.001, 9.650, 9.683, 9.033, 9.467, 8.501, 9.801, 9.401, 12.234, 9.552, 8.901, 9.801



So today's PB list:
4.63 single wat
9.44 ao100, PB by .2ish

And for skewb 4.65 ao100, 4.07 ao12. Both PB's. 

Today was a good day


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 9.44 ao100, PB by .2ish



Wat, since when were you this fast? 

My "accomplishment":
9.81, 9.74, DNF(8.92), 9.21, 7.74 = 9.59 Clock avg5

It's been a while


----------



## kcl (May 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wat, since when were you this fast?
> 
> My "accomplishment":
> 9.81, 9.74, DNF(8.92), 9.21, 7.74 = 9.59 Clock avg5
> ...



Ehh I've been sub 10 for a while now, since around late march. I got a 9.64 yesterday and then tried 100 on the aolong. Let's just say I'm switching.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 20, 2014)

I SUCK WITH NERVES.

Once I get a sub 10 solve, the next 5 solves are crap!


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (May 20, 2014)

As always.. messed up all my oficial solves! 

10.02 , 9.91, DNF timer reset , 13.7 , 13.9..

And as for 2x2 , 6.xx+ , 5.xx+ , 4.3 timerfail , 3.5 , 2.8

Maybe next time I'll get sub10 avg and sub 3.5-3 avgs..


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

After many fails:

(12.57), 7.89, (7.36), 8.64, 7.68 = 8.07 Clock Avg5

Not bad.


----------



## JianhanC (May 20, 2014)

sub dan cohen in 7x7 higames


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ehh I've been sub 10 for a while now, since around late march. I got a 9.64 yesterday and then tried 100 on the aolong. Let's just say I'm switching.



Your improvement rate is crazy (compared to mine at least).


----------



## ottozing (May 20, 2014)

On cam

Average of 12: 4.978
1. 5.748 R' B L B U' R' L' R B' U' L' U R L R' 
2. 4.661 L' B' U R' B' R' U' B' L' R' U' B L' U R' 
3. 5.465 U B' U L' B R L B R' B' L' U L' B' R 
4. 5.473 L U L B L' U R U R' U' B U R' B' L 
5. 4.517 R U' L U' L U' L U R L U L' U' R B 
6. 4.894 R U' B' U' B U L R' B U' R B' L B' R 
7. 5.160 B U' R' L' B' U B R' B L B R' U' B U' 
8. 5.142 U R' U L R B' U' L R' L U R B L R' 
9. (6.481) U L' U B L' U' L' R' U R' L R U' L R 
10. 4.119 R' L U' B' U L' U' L' R' B' U R U' L R' 
11. 4.604 L' B R L' U B' U B' R' B' L B U R' L' 
12. (3.705) L B U R U' R L U R B L U' L' U L' 

YTUWR I guess. Hurry up and upload an avg12 Kennan xD


----------



## yoinneroid (May 20, 2014)

Average of 5: 29.96
1. (31.85) L R2 Fw L' F' D' Uw2 Fw2 L2 B Fw R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 R D B2 L2 Fw F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R' U' F U2 D' Uw B Rw2 B2 L' R' Uw2 F Uw' U' 
2. 30.57 Fw2 R Rw2 F Rw2 R B L2 Fw' U B2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' F B' U' B U2 B' D F' Uw R2 F2 Fw' Rw B' Fw2 L R2 U D R2 Rw2 L2 U2 F' Uw2 
3. 30.57 U' B L U Fw Uw L2 F D Rw U2 Rw' B F' Rw' Fw' L2 D' Uw R Rw U B2 F2 Fw L U2 Fw Uw R U R' Uw2 B L2 U2 B2 Rw R' L' 
4. 28.75 Uw Rw2 Fw L F Fw L2 Fw2 U' Fw' Uw' L2 R2 Rw2 Uw Fw' F B Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 Uw' D2 L' Rw' U' F2 B' U2 B R2 U2 Fw' L2 D U' L' R' F2 
5. (28.42) Rw' F L2 R2 B' D2 R Rw2 D R' Fw2 F' U' Uw2 Fw' U F2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F B Rw2 B2 Fw' D Uw2 B U' Uw2 D L2 Fw2 D B D2 R' L' Uw2 
yay for the second sub 30 avg


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Average of 5: 29.96
> 1. (31.85) L R2 Fw L' F' D' Uw2 Fw2 L2 B Fw R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 R D B2 L2 Fw F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R' U' F U2 D' Uw B Rw2 B2 L' R' Uw2 F Uw' U'
> 2. 30.57 Fw2 R Rw2 F Rw2 R B L2 Fw' U B2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' F B' U' B U2 B' D F' Uw R2 F2 Fw' Rw B' Fw2 L R2 U D R2 Rw2 L2 U2 F' Uw2
> 3. 30.57 U' B L U Fw Uw L2 F D Rw U2 Rw' B F' Rw' Fw' L2 D' Uw R Rw U B2 F2 Fw L U2 Fw Uw R U R' Uw2 B L2 U2 B2 Rw R' L'
> ...



Nice


----------



## yoinneroid (May 20, 2014)

Average of 5: 1:06.89
1. 1:08.23 U' L2 Uw' L' Lw Uw R Fw' L' U2 Fw2 R2 F' Bw2 Fw2 Dw Bw' L' B' Rw L2 D' Dw B2 R2 F2 Uw' R B' Rw' F Rw B' Bw' Dw' Uw D R' Dw B' D2 Bw2 Fw L' Fw' Dw' Bw' D2 U' Uw2 Lw2 Fw Lw' U2 Bw' U' Fw2 Bw R2 B' 
2. (1:04.25) L D L2 R2 Fw' Bw2 R' U' F2 L Bw F' Lw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw' F D' L' U Uw F' L F2 Fw2 R' Bw F' U' B2 L' R' U Dw' Rw L' B' F' U' Rw2 Bw' Fw' U Fw' Uw2 Bw2 R' Bw Lw D L' R' Bw B' R B2 Dw D U2 L 
3. (1:22.59) D2 F' Lw' U2 Fw Bw2 F2 D2 Rw L Lw Dw2 U D2 Bw2 D' B2 U F R' Fw R2 B D2 Fw2 L2 D2 Fw' Lw Bw2 R2 B2 Dw Bw' Lw2 Fw Lw2 R2 L' B Lw' B2 Bw' Lw' Fw D' Rw B R Fw' L' Bw' D' Bw2 B' L R' F' U' Fw' 
4. 1:06.58 D B Lw Fw2 F L' Bw' R B U2 Dw F Uw' Dw2 Lw' R B2 D2 R Bw Fw2 Lw2 L2 R Dw2 Rw R B U2 Rw' Bw' D Lw Fw2 U' L Dw F D' Fw2 Rw2 L Bw' Dw2 B U' L' Lw' R Fw' Rw Lw U Dw' B' L U Lw F2 Fw 
5. 1:05.86 Fw2 Dw2 F' Dw Uw' L2 B L2 Fw R F Bw Uw' Lw2 D' F' Lw B' Dw2 L F' U' F' Rw' B Lw' Bw2 Lw' Fw D2 U' Dw Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Dw R2 D' Fw2 D2 Rw' D2 Lw2 R Bw' Fw2 B U' Lw R' Dw Uw B2 L' Bw Dw Bw Rw Bw' Lw' 

another yay for a relatively good 5x5 average


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 20, 2014)

I can smell sub 30 4x4 single coming! Just got a 32.431 single! Less than half a second away from PB!
L2 l f' u' r2 B u' d b' R' F d' R' F' L F' b l2 R' r2 B2 L' F2 r' F2 f2 d D' L2 F f2 U2 f' u' D2 F f2 r B' F'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-20
avg of 12: 9.05

Time List:
1. 7.99 F' U R2 F2 U L' U' R U D2 B R' U' L U' B F' L F' B 
2. 9.83 B' L' F2 R' D' L D2 L U' B2 R L' F' B2 U' B2 L' F B' D2 
3. 8.58 F R U B' L' U L2 U R2 F' R D' R L' D2 U2 L B2 L2 F' 
4. 10.30 L2 B2 L U2 L' U' L' B U' B D R2 U R' F D U2 B' R L' 
5. 8.34 B' D B F2 D' B L2 U2 F' D F L2 R D F2 U B' R' F' D2 
6. 8.98 B F U' R2 U' R2 F' U' R' L2 F' R U' B' U2 F2 U' L R' D 
7. 8.89 F' U' D' B2 D' L F2 U2 D' F D B' U2 D2 R' F2 D' U2 F' U2 
8. 8.86 B2 R2 D L' U2 F D2 F B2 U L2 R' U' F L2 D' L' F' R2 F2 
9. (7.70) D2 F' B U2 D2 R' D2 B' U2 D2 L' B F' U' F' D R U B2 U 
10. (11.81) U2 L F2 D2 R2 D F R L2 U2 R B' D2 B2 U' F' B' U D2 B 
11. 8.87 D2 L' R2 U B' U2 D2 L2 F2 D U2 L B2 D' U F' B2 U2 L2 B2 
12. 9.88 D L R2 F' R2 B D B L2 U D' B2 D B' D2 U R U2 F2 B2
yes PB by .2


----------



## kcl (May 20, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-20
> avg of 12: 9.05
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Dang, nice! Do you think you're sub 10 now?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Dang, nice! Do you think you're sub 10 now?


thanx  ! no i dont really think so since i did this 1 hour later :

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-20
avg of 100: 10.18

Time List:
1. (7.99) F' U R2 F2 U L' U' R U D2 B R' U' L U' B F' L F' B 
2. 9.83 B' L' F2 R' D' L D2 L U' B2 R L' F' B2 U' B2 L' F B' D2 
3. 8.58 F R U B' L' U L2 U R2 F' R D' R L' D2 U2 L B2 L2 F' 
4. 10.30 L2 B2 L U2 L' U' L' B U' B D R2 U R' F D U2 B' R L' 
5. 8.34 B' D B F2 D' B L2 U2 F' D F L2 R D F2 U B' R' F' D2 
6. 8.98 B F U' R2 U' R2 F' U' R' L2 F' R U' B' U2 F2 U' L R' D 
7. 8.89 F' U' D' B2 D' L F2 U2 D' F D B' U2 D2 R' F2 D' U2 F' U2 
8. 8.86 B2 R2 D L' U2 F D2 F B2 U L2 R' U' F L2 D' L' F' R2 F2 
9. (7.70) D2 F' B U2 D2 R' D2 B' U2 D2 L' B F' U' F' D R U B2 U 
10. 11.81 U2 L F2 D2 R2 D F R L2 U2 R B' D2 B2 U' F' B' U D2 B 
11. 8.87 D2 L' R2 U B' U2 D2 L2 F2 D U2 L B2 D' U F' B2 U2 L2 B2 
12. 9.88 D L R2 F' R2 B D B L2 U D' B2 D B' D2 U R U2 F2 B2 
13. 9.12 U F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U' L2 D' R B F U2 F' U R' F D2 
14. 9.59 F U' L' F R D' U' F U' F2 D' F' R D2 R' B U' D R B' 
15. 10.52 D' B L F D2 U' L U L2 R2 D' R2 L2 D L B2 D U' F2 R' 
16. 12.78 R D' B D R' U' F' B2 R2 F L' B2 U' D' R2 U R L U' B 
17. (6.53) D2 U' B U R2 B' D2 B D B' F2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 F' U2 D 
18. 10.77 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B L R D2 L' B2 U' L2 U D' R2 U2 R' D R2 
19. 8.98 F U' R' D2 R' B R' U D F2 B R' D B F2 U' F L B2 L2 
20. 9.03 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 B' U2 F2 B R2 U D' F' L2 R2 B' 
21. 9.05 U' L2 U2 R U2 F' R F L D2 F' R' F2 B L' U' F2 U2 D2 R2 
22. 11.35 F' D' R2 B L' B' D R2 D2 F U R D F2 D2 R' L' B2 L' B2 
23. 10.55 U2 F2 B D' F R' B F2 D U L2 U2 F2 B2 D' F R2 D2 R B' 
24. 11.80 B D' F' D2 B U F' L U' B' R2 B' R D2 F2 R D R B2 R' 
25. 11.94 D L2 D2 L' F' U' R' L D U L B R' D' L2 F' B2 L R2 F2 
26. 8.96 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' R' B' F2 R2 B L F' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 
27. 11.15 U' L' R' D B U D' B2 F2 U' R' U' D2 F' U2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 
28. 10.95 U2 B2 F R' F2 U' R' L2 D B' F2 L2 D' F2 B D' B2 U' D2 R' 
29. 9.76 R D R2 F2 D2 L' U' D R' D B L D R2 F B D' L' R2 D2 
30. 8.57 R' D' F2 L U2 L' B' U' L' F' R2 B2 F' L' F2 U' L' F2 D2 F 
31. 9.50 U2 R' U' L2 R2 B' D' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L B R' B 
32. 10.18 U' B R' F D F2 R2 D' F B D2 B2 U2 D F' R' U R' U2 L2 
33. 9.50 F2 B2 R' U2 D L2 R F' U2 B U L R' F D' F2 L U2 D' F2 
34. 12.50 R L U D L' R2 D' U F2 L B' F' L' U' B U2 L R' U' D 
35. 10.83 F U' D2 L U2 L' D2 F' B2 R' F' U' L F B' R L2 U L2 B' 
36. 10.14 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 B' U D' L2 U R B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' L' D' B' 
37. 9.75 U F' D2 F' U' L B L U2 B2 F2 L' U D' B2 L R D2 R2 U' 
38. (16.15) R U2 B2 R U' D' L2 U' R L' B2 R' L B2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 R' 
39. 11.22 F D' F2 D F R F R U' B F U2 D' B2 D2 F L R2 B R2 
40. 12.11 B L' U2 B' U' L2 R F L2 R' U' B U2 L' R U2 R2 B2 R2 L' 
41. 10.94 D' F' B2 U2 B D2 R2 B R2 L2 F U' B F D2 R B L' U B 
42. (14.07) R2 F2 R' B2 F R F2 R2 B L2 D L2 U L' U2 F U2 L2 R D' 
43. 9.02 R B' L U B2 U2 B2 L U' B' F2 U' R B' U' F' D' F R2 L 
44. 10.18 D' L F2 R' F2 R F2 L2 B R2 L U' L B2 L U' L2 F' L D 
45. 11.83 D' U B' R' L' U2 D2 F' L' B' D2 R' U2 L F' U2 R F' R' D' 
46. 10.47 R' U2 D2 F D2 L' F2 D U2 B2 R U2 R D' U F' B2 R2 L' F2 
47. 8.37 R' L U L' D2 R2 U2 B D' L D U2 L2 D' L2 B' D R2 U' R 
48. 10.84 B L D' B2 F2 D2 R U' F B2 D2 R' F2 L2 R' B' D' F2 U' F' 
49. 11.06 B' R' L' B' R' D F2 B R F' B R' D' F2 R2 L D' R B2 L' 
50. 12.49 B' U' F2 B' D U2 B' L' D2 B2 F2 R' B' D' B R' L D2 U2 F 
51. 8.81 U D' L F2 B2 D B' D' U F2 L2 R' F R L2 B2 L2 B U R' 
52. 11.01 R D R' F' L F2 B2 U2 B U2 L' R D' U R2 D2 F U2 B' R 
53. 10.55 L' B D' B U2 F' U' L' U' F D2 B2 L U' L2 B D' R' L2 F' 
54. 8.82 U2 B2 U2 D2 R' F D2 R F D F2 B U F L2 R F L' U R 
55. (17.25) D2 L' D' R U' B' L' B2 F2 R' U F' L2 B2 R2 F' D' L' D2 R' 
56. 11.17 B' F L U2 B2 R D' U2 R U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 
57. 10.86 B' D F2 R F' U' D' F' U' B2 F U L U D B2 F2 D2 U' L' 
58. 10.05 D R' B' D' L2 D2 B' R' F2 R' B D' R2 L F' R' D' L F B 
59. 9.36 D' U2 B2 U D' R' F2 L2 U' F R' U2 F' R' F' D' F U D F 
60. 11.28 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L' R2 B U2 F' R' B' U2 F L' F' L' R2 F L2 
61. 9.14 L2 D L2 F2 U2 L B' F L2 R D F' L' R B L' R2 D2 R' U 
62. 9.79 R' B R2 D B2 F2 U' D' F D' B F' R2 U R' L D2 L R2 D2 
63. (13.62) L B' U' F R D U2 L U F' U2 B' U' F' B2 D' F R L U2 
64. 10.61 U L2 U' D2 F2 U B' U' D2 B' U2 B' U B F R2 D2 U' L U 
65. 10.08 R2 F U' R' U' B F2 R2 D' R B' F2 L' D F' R L' F' R' L' 
66. 10.22 B2 D' B' D' U2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 U2 D2 L F D' F B' D U' 
67. 10.32 B2 L D' R U B2 L2 D2 F R2 F L2 U F' U' R2 B F' D F 
68. 8.82 U2 R F2 R' U2 F L' F2 L2 F' B U2 B2 D2 R F' B2 R U F' 
69. 9.26 U F2 U2 B2 R U B L' U2 R' B' R U2 D' F D F U L R' 
70. 9.18 D B U D2 B2 F' U' L2 R' U' D R' B' F2 U2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' 
71. 11.28 F2 B R L' F' L B R D' F2 L2 B R' B L U' D L' D L 
72. 12.14 R' F2 R D2 R L B L2 D R' L F' R' F U' R' B2 R2 U L' 
73. (13.29) D U2 B U B F L' F L B' F2 L' D U' L2 D B' L U R' 
74. 9.32 D2 B2 F' U' B' L2 D' B2 D' R' U' F L U L' R2 F' B' R' L2 
75. 9.13 D2 F2 R B L2 B L U' F2 R2 U2 F B2 D U2 F' R' F2 B' L' 
76. 9.16 D B R2 B2 U2 D' R2 F' D2 U' F' B2 D L D' U' B U2 F L 
77. 8.80 D' F2 U' D' L2 R' B R B D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F' U2 D' F B2 
78. (7.95) L D2 L' F2 D2 U' F B U' F2 B R' F2 R' F D2 R2 B' U2 B' 
79. 10.44 R' U' D' L F U R2 L B' F2 U B2 F L' D' L' D U2 L2 B' 
80. 11.72 L2 R B2 U R2 F2 L D' B D F L2 D2 U2 B D' L D2 R' L' 
81. 9.53 D' B' F' D' L' B2 D2 U2 F R2 D' B' U2 F' B' U2 B2 D B' R 
82. 8.80 F' L2 D2 L' B R U2 L' U2 L' F' R' F' D L2 D2 F R2 D' B 
83. 12.45 R' B' D' B' F R U2 R L U2 L' R2 D' R' F2 L2 U' R' F2 B 
84. (7.94) U2 B2 L' R' B2 R B2 R2 B U R' D2 B' R F' B2 R' B2 F R 
85. 8.62 D L2 D F B2 L2 U B' F' R L' F2 R F' D' F' R U D2 F 
86. 11.96 B2 F2 L' F2 B' D R U L B' R' U F' D' F' R' D2 L2 U F2 
87. 8.42 R' B2 F U R U2 F' B R2 F2 B L2 U R' B' R L U2 B' F' 
88. 9.53 D2 F2 R2 D F' D L2 D R B2 L' R F2 D F L2 F' B L' F2 
89. 10.27 R2 L2 U2 F' U' L' D2 R F R2 B' F' L' R F L2 R F2 B U' 
90. 10.99 D L2 U2 L' R' U B' D2 R2 D R2 L D2 L B2 D F2 R U2 B 
91. 11.46 B' U F2 D2 R L' B2 U2 L D U2 B R2 L' F2 D B2 U2 D' B 
92. 10.11 R2 U D B F2 D2 U F' L B2 F D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F U2 F' 
93. 9.67 F2 B2 R' D' R' F' B R2 D2 U L' B' U' F D B' D2 U' F2 R2 
94. 10.93 L2 U R' B F' R D2 F B D L2 B2 U2 B' L' U F2 R2 F' D 
95. 11.38 F2 D' L' R2 D' U' R' D2 U F' U D L R' B' F D U' B2 R2 
96. 9.16 R2 L F R B2 R' U' R' U B' F' L2 D F' R D' F L' B2 F 
97. 10.77 F2 L' F2 B' L F D B2 L2 D B U' D B U L' B2 U2 L B 
98. 10.27 L2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 R' F' U' D2 F' D L' U2 D R2 B2 
99. 8.88 L' D' U' B R2 B2 U' F U R2 L2 F2 U2 B R D2 L' F L D2 
100. 11.28 D' U' R B U2 R' F' R2 D' B2 D' B F' R2 B2 R2 D' R L2 D'

still PB though


----------



## GlowingSausage (May 20, 2014)

just got a 7.13 3x3 single(pb was 8.64 before this):
saw the first 2 f2l pairs in inspection, oll was a sune, pll skip, no auf
hand scramble
my thoughts before & while scrambling were: felik's 6 & 7s don′t really look that fast


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 20, 2014)

OH PB 35.39


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

3. 3:30.45 R' F2 Lw2 R F' R2 D Lw2 F2 Fw' Bw B Rw2 Dw2 D' Fw2 Dw D2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 F2 U Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 F' Dw2 F2 Rw' F2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Dw' Fw Bw' B L2 Bw' D2 Lw2 Uw2 R Bw2 L2 U' Rw' F2 R2 Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 D' R F2 D' L'
4. 2:48.41 U2 Fw2 R2 U2 Dw2 D' L' Uw2 Dw Rw' U D2 Lw2 B2 L2 Lw2 U2 Uw2 F' Fw2 L Rw2 U Lw' R D2 F Lw' Uw2 B Dw' L2 U2 Rw2 F' U' Uw2 Bw L2 Lw Bw' U Lw' Uw Fw Dw2 L R F2 L R2 Uw2 F' Lw' Uw' B Lw D' B L2

First solve was PB... on the second solve I was on 3x3 at 2:30. First sub-3.

E: PBs, *Single (2:48.41)*, Mo3 (3:04.33) and Ao5 (3:18.35):

3. 3:30.45 R' F2 Lw2 R F' R2 D Lw2 F2 Fw' Bw B Rw2 Dw2 D' Fw2 Dw D2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 F2 U Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 F' Dw2 F2 Rw' F2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Dw' Fw Bw' B L2 Bw' D2 Lw2 Uw2 R Bw2 L2 U' Rw' F2 R2 Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 D' R F2 D' L'
4. 2:48.41 U2 Fw2 R2 U2 Dw2 D' L' Uw2 Dw Rw' U D2 Lw2 B2 L2 Lw2 U2 Uw2 F' Fw2 L Rw2 U Lw' R D2 F Lw' Uw2 B Dw' L2 U2 Rw2 F' U' Uw2 Bw L2 Lw Bw' U Lw' Uw Fw Dw2 L R F2 L R2 Uw2 F' Lw' Uw' B Lw D' B L2
*5. 3:00.63 Fw Lw F Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 D2 F' Uw2 L' U' L' U2 L2 Lw2 Fw B' L' R Fw Lw D2 B' Lw2 Uw2 Dw' L' D Lw' Fw Dw L' Rw' B' Uw' Dw' Bw2 R Uw2 F B' L' Lw' B' U' Uw L F' Fw B2 D' Rw Bw2 B' Rw2 U Rw D*
6. 3:23.96 Lw2 F2 U' F2 Fw' Uw Dw' Rw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 F Lw2 Uw2 Lw' D' B2 Lw' Dw B Uw Rw' R Uw Dw2 Lw Dw F' L2 Lw2 Rw' R' Fw2 Bw' B' U' Uw' Lw R Bw L Dw2 D' Fw U2 Dw2 L2 Rw' R2 F2 Lw2 R' Bw2 B Dw' F2 L' R' F' D'
7. 4:39.84 D' Lw D Lw Rw R2 B2 L2 F' Rw Fw' Dw2 B' R Bw2 L2 Lw' F2 B' Rw' Uw2 D2 B' Rw2 F Rw' Uw2 Dw' F B2 L' Fw' B' L F B Lw R Fw Lw Fw' L' Uw Dw' Bw2 U2 Uw' Dw B2 U Fw2 B L2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 R Uw Dw2 F'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> 3. 3:30.45 R' F2 Lw2 R F' R2 D Lw2 F2 Fw' Bw B Rw2 Dw2 D' Fw2 Dw D2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 F2 U Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 F' Dw2 F2 Rw' F2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Dw' Fw Bw' B L2 Bw' D2 Lw2 Uw2 R Bw2 L2 U' Rw' F2 R2 Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 D' R F2 D' L'
> 4. 2:48.41 U2 Fw2 R2 U2 Dw2 D' L' Uw2 Dw Rw' U D2 Lw2 B2 L2 Lw2 U2 Uw2 F' Fw2 L Rw2 U Lw' R D2 F Lw' Uw2 B Dw' L2 U2 Rw2 F' U' Uw2 Bw L2 Lw Bw' U Lw' Uw Fw Dw2 L R F2 L R2 Uw2 F' Lw' Uw' B Lw D' B L2
> 
> First solve was PB... on the second solve I was on 3x3 at 2:30.



Nice


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice


Erm... thanks? Isn't that really slow for 5x5?


----------



## uberCuber (May 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> Erm... thanks? Isn't that really slow for 5x5?



What, is he not allowed to congratulate your improvement just because it's not world class?


----------



## kcl (May 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> Erm... thanks? Isn't that really slow for 5x5?



Might've assumed 6x6 lol


----------



## NewCube1 (May 20, 2014)

PB Ao5 Best average of. 5: 13.95
Best: 13.06
Worst: 14.80
1. 14.80 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D' F R' D2 R2 U' R' F2 U 
2. 13.43 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D' U' L' U' L' F U' L B 
3. 14.32 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F' R D B F U' B R' F L 
4. 13.06 U B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D U F2 R B U2 B U' R' D' L U2 F 
5. 14.12 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 R F L' D2 R2 U2 

Registered with Speedtimer

Beat my old PB avg5 by 0.02


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> What, is he not allowed to congratulate your improvement just because it's not world class?


Not saying he isn't  He's just a lot faster than me, so I was a little confused.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 20, 2014)

Roux: *10.95* avg12

10.95, 11.14, 10.93, 11.01, 11.98, 10.72, 10.34, (8.94), 11.48, 9.61, (13.81), 11.31 => *10.95*



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.95
1. 10.95 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F R' D2 F2 R D F2 L2 U2 
2. 11.14 D U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F' R B L' R2 F' D2 B2 D' L' U 
3. 10.93 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 F U B' R D' B' R' D2 L' R' 
4. 11.01 R U2 F' R' B2 U F B U B' D2 R2 L2 B D2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 
5. 11.98 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U F' R B' L U' L' F2 R2 D' F 
6. 10.72 B2 L B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D B L D L D' 
7. 10.34 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 B2 U2 B U L F2 D' L F2 D B' R' U2 
8. (8.94) R D2 F' U' D R' B U' F2 R F U2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 
9. 11.48 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' U' B R' B U B R' U R' U F 
10. 9.61 B' D2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 U F2 L2 D B U' L' F R F2 
11. (13.81) R2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 B D2 B L R F L2 B L2 F' D' R2 
12. 11.31 U' D F2 R L2 F' B2 R2 U F2 R2 F' R2 B L2 F R2 F' R2



Has anyone gotten sub 10 with two different methods before?

8.94 might have been a LSE skip, but I can't reconstruct... A large part of the solve was skipped anyway.

I know the first few moves were y' x R U R' U R U' R' U


----------



## Cubeologist (May 20, 2014)

Got my first sub 24 average of 5! 21.36, 23.90, 24.25, 23.60, 24.49. *23.92!* That is counting all 5 times, but I would imagine that it wouldn't be much different if you through out the fastest and slowest times. I have been practicing so much. I was averaging 30 seconds a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 20, 2014)

Did 12 6x6x6 solves in my revision breaks today...

3:57.94, 3:52.46, 3:58.66 = 3:56.53 PB Mo3, first sub-4 mean and first time I've had 3 consecutive sub-4's! c:
also *4:01.18 PB Ao5*, 4:05.70 PB Ao12

4:07.00, 4:05.86, 4:09.51, (3:48.26), (4:31.18), 4:25.59, *3:57.94, 3:52.46, 3:58.66, 4:06.95, 4:14.09*, 3:58.94

I'm in a bigcubes and mega mood at the moment... have a 1:50ish session average of 40 mega solves that i've been adding to with a few solves or so a day (mostly in the morning), pretty far from PB's though, been too long since i solved mega often


----------



## SirWaffle (May 20, 2014)

Megaminx, Purty goooood 


number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:04.07
worst time: 1:27.29

current mo3: 1:22.39 (σ = 4.63)
best mo3: 1:11.25 (σ = 2.21)

current avg5: 1:18.86 (σ = 2.62)
best avg5: 1:12.06 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 1:16.91 (σ = 3.72)
best avg12: 1:15.09 (σ = 2.41)

session avg: 1:16.11 (σ = 3.97)
session mean: 1:16.17


----------



## Julian (May 21, 2014)

40.26 4x4 ao12, almost there.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 21, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Has anyone gotten sub 10 with two different methods before?



Sub 10 what? If it's AO5 and AO12, then yeah, I think so. Feliks averages 12 seconds with ZZ, and Alex averages about 12 with CFOP. Sub 10 global is what I doubt.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 21, 2014)

1:01.54 mega single on cam and 1:05.88 MO3 

edit: times for the mo3- 1:03.49, 1:12.62, 1:01.54

edit 2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 21, 2014)

Ao100 PB: 25.89


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 21, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Ao100 PB: 25.89



AO100s are tough. Nice on yours! 

I got another sub 20 AO100 today, and also got a 2:06.xx AO100 on 5x5.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Might've assumed 6x6 lol



lol i thought ut was 6x6 ;P
still nice though since it was PB


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 21, 2014)

Pyraminx:
1. 3.95 U' B' R L' R L' B' L' b u'


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> lol i thought ut was 6x6 ;P


Yeah, thought so  I should've specified the puzzle. I've done two timed 6x6 solves, and as you can see in my PB post (link in sig), I'm not fast at all at it. Too many pieces...


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2014)

Average of 5: 14.19
1. (16.98) U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L B2 L' B2 R' D' B' F' D F U R' U L' B 
2. (12.77) U B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D' F' L2 B2 U L R' B' L2 F D 
3. 13.62 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L' F' L' R B U L D R F2 L' 
4. 13.46 L' D2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R D' F' R B F2 L' B' L U2 
5. 15.49 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 D L' D2 F2 D2 B2 U F' D2 F 


Sub 15 Ao5.

Finally signs of improvement. I've been stuck at 16 for so long...

The ao 12 was 15.xx too.


----------



## Tanisimo (May 21, 2014)

avg of 5: 13.81
1. 13.41 U2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 R D2 L B2 F2 U F D F2 D B D' R U' B 
2. 12.84 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 L R' B2 R D' B' U2 R' F L B R F2 D' 
3. 15.18 B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F L' B' U' B' L2 U2 R U2 F D 
4. (17.30) F2 R' F2 R' U2 B L B D' B2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 
5. (12.64) R' D2 B' D' R' L2 U2 D' B' R' F L2 U2 F' B' R2 B U2 R2

15.15 ao12 too


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2014)

Tanisimo said:


> avg of 5: 13.81
> 1. 13.41 U2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 R D2 L B2 F2 U F D F2 D B D' R U' B
> 2. 12.84 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 L R' B2 R D' B' U2 R' F L B R F2 D'
> 3. 15.18 B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F L' B' U' B' L2 U2 R U2 F D
> ...



Gah. So close. Haha.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 21, 2014)

Skewb PBs
9.05 MO100
6.87 AO5
7.76 AO12

Edit: 11.8 Fullstep OH single


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 21, 2014)

Mo3 OH PB: 40.76


----------



## Tao Yu (May 21, 2014)

Woah. Roux 10.69 avg12 and 9.87 avg5

Average of 12: 10.69

1. 08.47 D2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B' D2 B R2 F' D' B' L2 B' F L' U2 B' F' D 
2. 10.52 D2 B D2 F D2 U2 F U2 B R2 F D' L F' L' R2 D U2 F' D' 
3. 08.67 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 U F' L' B D' B2 R2 B2 
4. 11.79 F2 L' B2 D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L F' R B' R2 B U' B' L2 
5. 10.44 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 R2 B R B2 L' F' D L U F2 L2 
6. 11.64 R2 U F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L' B F2 L F' U2 B2 F' U' 
7. 10.94 F B' L' B R' F' R F R' B2 U L2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 D 
8. 12.09 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U F L2 R2 B L2 R' B R' B U 
9. 10.47 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B U2 R F' L2 D' L2 D' B R 
10. 12.32 U2 L' U R' U L' U2 B2 L' F B2 D B2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U 
11. 09.10 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B' R D2 B2 F D' R2 B2 L B' R 
12. 11.22 F R' D L' D F U2 R2 D' R U2 L2 U2 B R2 F B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 

Both PBs, and first sub 10 avg5 with roux.


----------



## GG (May 21, 2014)

16.17, 15.27, 16.82, 16.84, 19.32 
Look at all those 16's! I only got sub 20 like 3 weeks ago


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2014)

15.96 Roux single.


----------



## GG (May 21, 2014)

Average of 12: 17.05
1. 14.61 L2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 B U2 F D2 U R' B' L' B' R D L' D F' 
2. 17.60 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 D' L' U F D' L' F' L2 B2 U2 
3. 16.28 R D' F' R D' F B U2 L B' U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 R2 F L2 B' 
4. 16.76 U' F2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F L' R D' F2 U' L F' L2 F 
5. (14.19) U2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' L' D B2 L' U L U' F U2 B' 
6. 17.31 R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R B D' B' U2 R2 U B L' U 
7. 18.36 D U R2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R' B' U2 R' D F U R F U 
8. 19.16 R2 U F2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B U2 B F' R F D R' B U' 
9. 14.68 R D2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' B2 L' B2 F D' B R' D' L' D' L' R' U' 
10. (DNF(31.07)) F2 L' U2 F U B2 R' B' D' L' D2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' 
11. 18.77 L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 B L2 B L2 D2 L' B2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' F R' 
12. 17.00 F U' L2 U2 F R2 B2 R U' F L2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2 B' 

*best avg5: 15.88 (σ = 1.13)*

OMGOMG new PB! second time today
IT'S SUB16 !??!?! learknpawoiun+pegbhawìb2`Y3HA`04WJHÀ04WJY`0AI4WNTSUB20FTW.

SUPERTASTICO BANANO LOS BUENOS.
that is all


----------



## Vesper Sword (May 21, 2014)

Roux Pb
Average of 5: 9.48
1. (7.19) U F2 L2 D L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U R F' U B' U2 L' B D F2 R2 
2. 9.46 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 R D2 B' U2 F L' D U' B' D U R2
3. 10.31 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R D' B L F U' B2 L2 B' F 
4. (12.79) R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B' L2 U' L2 D2 F' D' L F' D2 R U2 
5. 8.66 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 R' D U2 L2 B' F L D B L2


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2014)

12.24, 14.86, 14.76, (21.41), (11.70) = 13.95

Only good because not my main method.


----------



## GG (May 21, 2014)

omglolol 32.03 with ZBLL xD 
I noticed it was the 4x4 edge flip parity alg and skipped pll XD


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> And you average barely sub 20 for 3x3...
> 
> I'll go ahead and call BS. My PB single is 34.x and I'm sub 10 on 3x3.



He might be talking about 3x3...


----------



## kcl (May 21, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> He might be talking about 3x3...



I just realized this, I deleted that post lol


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'll go ahead and call BS.


+1, at your speed you'd need a 20ish second reduction to get that time, even with a PLL skip.
(also, GG, ZBLL is solving the LL _after_ the edges are oriented, not solving LL _as_ you orient edges)

E:


Ninja Storm said:


> He might be talking about 3x3...


But he used "the 4x4 edge flip parity alg"?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> +1, at your speed you'd need a 20ish second reduction to get that time, even with a PLL skip.
> (also, GG, ZBLL is solving the LL _after_ the edges are oriented, not solving LL _as_ you orient edges)
> 
> E:
> ...



this


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> this


Oh, that kinda (but not really) makes sense.
But why post a time like that in the accomplishment thread if he's sub-20?


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Oh, that kinda (but not really) makes sense.
> But why post a time like that in the accomplishment thread if he's sub-20?



1LLL?


----------



## SirWaffle (May 21, 2014)

Megaminx, PB avg of 25, 
Oh and the whole thing is on cam if anyone wants to see any of the solves 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:04.52
worst time: 1:17.35

current mo3: 1:07.55 (σ = 2.25)
best mo3: 1:07.55 (σ = 2.25)

current avg5: 1:09.81 (σ = 1.93)
best avg5: 1:09.81 (σ = 1.93)

current avg12: 1:11.68 (σ = 3.08)
best avg12: 1:11.38 (σ = 2.38)

session avg: 1:11.77 (σ = 2.78)
session mean: 1:11.64


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2014)

4x4 PBs:
Old/New
1: 1:35.24/1:32.07
5: 2:04.32/ 1:53.45 
12: 2:09.47/ 1:58.49

New 3x3 AO12: 22.18, .51 faster than previous

And last but not least, new 5x5 PB AO5: 3:58.18, previous was 4:15.xx

I am horrible at big cubes but have been focusing on 4x4 and 5x5 since Monday, hopefully i can keep improving!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 21, 2014)

Sub-40 4x4 average of 12 (39.15)! Also, 37.15 PB average of 5! 

Time List:
1. 40.89 L F' U R2 D' R' D R' r' f' u R u' R' r' D u' r F' f U' u2 f' U' R2 U D F f L' B U2 D F R' r2 f2 B2 R2 u2 
2. 41.30 R f' r U2 F D' B2 F f' r2 f2 D' U F' u' F' U' r' f U' B' r' f' D' F2 L' u r u2 f' U' f2 L D' U r f2 L2 r2 F' 
3. 38.67 u D2 U F2 f2 R' U' F' D U B' r R B2 f2 U2 u2 D' R2 r' B r U u r R B' r' u' R2 u' B f2 L' R B U' L2 R' u2 
4. 37.92 F u2 r' R' f' F2 R2 B' r' R B2 f U B' U2 L' F U2 L F2 r2 U F2 D' u' U2 r D2 u L2 D' F2 u' r' D2 B2 u R L' U' 
5. 39.11 D' f2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 u2 D' R' r' L' f' u2 R r' f' r2 B2 U' F' u F L2 B' u2 L2 D' U' F2 B2 D B2 R D' U2 f' F2 B2 r2 
6. 42.89 B u2 f B' r2 B' U2 f' L f2 F2 U r2 R' F2 L' B' R' r' F2 L' u' R' B2 U2 R' u2 U2 r2 u' F2 f' R r' B2 u2 r D' F' U' 
7. 41.78 u' U2 L2 F2 B' D' f2 L' U' R2 F f r' F' U B' r2 U' L U D' R f r U B' R2 B2 U' B f2 r L f' D' B' F2 R2 D2 R 
8. 38.40 B' U2 R B2 L2 B' U' L f' L' r' F D2 L2 r u2 U' F2 R F2 f' U' D2 R2 L B D B u R2 B2 f u2 f' r2 f2 U2 B' D2 B' 
9. 37.13 r2 B' U2 D2 f' B2 R B2 L D2 U2 F R2 f F' R2 L f U F2 r L2 f' u2 R F2 L2 U D2 f' r L2 R' U2 B' u2 R F u2 f 
10. 40.37 L D2 f L2 U' f2 R U' u' D2 B f' L B' F' f2 L2 R2 f2 D L2 D2 L r U F' R' U B F' U' R' r2 U' f2 u B' u' U' F2 
11. 35.92 L' U2 u' r u F2 B r2 U' R2 B R2 f r f' B' u r R2 u R2 r B F' u' r' U' f2 u2 r' u2 r u' f2 L r' F' L f' u2 
12. 34.55 L2 R' B R2 B D2 u' U2 F U B2 r' f' F' D B2 L f2 F L2 B2 L2 F B L' F' D' r' D L2 D' F2 B2 f' U' B2 r f B' r'


----------



## FinnGamer (May 21, 2014)

5. (3:25.53) Lw 3Rw' Fw R2 Lw' B F' Uw B' R2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 B' Dw' Bw2 B2 Uw2 L U' F2 U' 3Uw2 D' Dw' R2 Lw 3Fw F Dw L D R' F2 R' Fw Uw D2 3Uw2 Lw D' 3Uw B' 3Uw' D2 3Rw Fw2 R U Rw2 R' Lw' 3Uw Fw' F' L2 3Rw Bw' R2 B2 Rw' Bw L Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw' 3Rw2 Rw' L' 3Uw2 3Rw B' 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 Rw' D2 3Uw'
Dp, actually felt fairly slow. First 6x6 single pb with the shengshou I bought in switzerland


----------



## GG (May 21, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 1LLL?



To clear up all the confusion: 
It was a 3x3 solve
My dedge flipping alg isnt pure and is also a zbll case
I know this because when i was learning it i used it on a 3x3 to see what happened
That case came up but it was already a slow solve (fail f2l lol) so i did the alg anyway
Its not a serious achievement I just thought people would find it funny, sorry for annoying so many of you =(

Also i average just under 2 minutes for 4x4 as i only just started


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 21, 2014)

5:23.34 7x7 single (beat old record by 18 seconds o_o)


----------



## kcl (May 22, 2014)

GG said:


> To clear up all the confusion:
> It was a 3x3 solve
> My dedge flipping alg isnt pure and is also a zbll case
> I know this because when i was learning it i used it on a 3x3 to see what happened
> ...



sorry I kind of attacked you, I totally misunderstood haha.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2014)

Got a 6.25 ao5 and 6.88 ao12 in a 30 solve clock session, not bad after spending 2 hours testing myself on atomic physics...



Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 6.88
1. 7.63 
UR4- DR2- DL5- UL2+ U6+ R2- D6+ L1+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL5+ DR DL UL 

2. 6.38 
UR3- DR2+ DL0+ UL4- U1+ R0+ D3- L3- ALL5+ y2 U4+ R0+ D2- L6+ ALL4- DL UL 

3. 6.15 
UR3+ DR2- DL6+ UL5+ U0+ R3- D4- L1- ALL4- y2 U0+ R1+ D2+ L3+ ALL1- UR 

4. 6.22 
UR2- DR5- DL2+ UL2- U5+ R2- D2+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U1- R3+ D5+ L1+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 

5. (5.96) 
UR1+ DR1- DL1+ UL2- U3- R5- D2- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R2+ D3+ L0+ ALL2- DL 

6. (8.47) 
UR1+ DR2- DL5+ UL4- U5+ R4+ D1+ L4- ALL1- y2 U6+ R2- D2- L3- ALL3+ UR DR UL 

7. 6.63 
UR2+ DR1- DL1+ UL4+ U0+ R3+ D5+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U4- R4- D1- L1+ ALL1+ DL 

8. 7.21 
UR0+ DR3+ DL6+ UL0+ U3- R4+ D4- L2- ALL2- y2 U3- R3+ D2+ L0+ ALL1+ UR 

9. 7.66 
UR1+ DR2+ DL5+ UL5+ U2- R0+ D6+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R1+ D2+ L3+ ALL5- UR UL 

10. 6.59 
UR1- DR0+ DL0+ UL0+ U6+ R2- D5+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R3- D1+ L1+ ALL2+ UL 

11. 7.40 
UR1- DR1+ DL2+ UL2- U3- R4+ D1+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R1- D1+ L1+ ALL1+ UR DL 

12. 6.88 
UR5- DR2- DL2+ UL2- U3+ R5- D2- L3- ALL5+ y2 U1- R1+ D1- L4+ ALL5-

solves 1-5 make 6.25 ao5



switched to using WCA notation so i read the scrambles less


----------



## Michael Womack (May 22, 2014)

PB 3x3 OH AVG of 5 and PB AVG of 12 

AVG of 5: 1:04.85
AVG of 12: 1:05.45

1:04.23 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U R F' L' U' B R' L B D2 L' U'
1:03.55 U B2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 U R' U2 F R2 D2 L' D'
1:02.32 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' D' R' F' R' F2 U L2 U2 R'
1:10.14 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 B U2 R U F U L' U' F R'
1:09.16 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D R2 D2 R' D2 R' D R D' F' L U' B' D2
1:07.37 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B R F' D' F' U' F' L' D U L'
1:03.52 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D L B2 D2 F' R' B2 F2 U' F U'
1:09.74 F2 U R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B' L' D B' D2 F' U L B2 L F2 U'
1:04.92 U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 L2 D U2 F D2 R2 L U' R L2 D R2 F' U'
1:08.62 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 B R' U B2 R' B L' D' F' D
57.40 U' R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F' D' R B F' D U' L B2 F D'
1:01.02 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' F R' F2 U L2 U B' R' D'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 22, 2014)

3x3x3 PB Ao5: 21.89


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

10.81 F2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R' U' B' D U2 L2 B2 F D B2 L 

PB non-hand scramble single.

I did green cross, and R U R' U' R' F R F' OLL with PLL skip.

Can anyone help me figure out what the F2l was?


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 22, 2014)

PB tps (7.36) in a solve I'm guessing 3.80 - U' R' F R F' U2 R2 U' R' U2


Spoiler



x2 y'
R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## Fawn (May 22, 2014)

I surprisingly got my first sub-9 solve! The time was 8.348, and is my third sub-10 solve. The average was meh.

-(22.300)
-13.878
-(8.348)
-14.401
-14.780


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

Jim said:


> I surprisingly got my first sub-9 solve! The time was 8.348, and is my third sub-10 solve. The average was meh.
> 
> -(22.300)
> -13.878
> ...



That has to be an LL skip...


----------



## kcl (May 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> That has to be an LL skip...



No.. Average seems meh to bad for him, I was able to get sub 10 singles frequently and sub 9 occasionally while I was in the 12-13 range.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> No.. Average seems meh to bad for him, I was able to get sub 10 singles frequently and sub 9 occasionally while I was in the 12-13 range.



Ah. That's true. I didn't look at his regular times. Woops.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> No.. Average seems meh to bad for him, I was able to get sub 10 singles frequently and sub 9 occasionally while I was in the 12-13 range.



My second or third sub 10 was a 7.21 PLL skip when I my average was 14


----------



## Iggy (May 22, 2014)

17.35 F R2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' R' B R2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 

OH. PLL skip. Not PB, but nice.

Edit: PB avg5

Average of 5: 21.69
1. 22.98 F' U B R' F' L2 D B L D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 
2. (17.35) F R2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' R' B R2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 
3. 22.77 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 D2 F L2 U' B2 R' B' R' F R F 
4. (28.07) U' D R' D R2 F' B2 L' F B' D2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 
5. 19.31 R U' F R' B' R' L B2 D L' U D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' 

Counting sub 20 

Edit 2: 
15.64 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 B R' F2 U L2 F2 L2 D F' U2 L' 

2nd best single ever


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> My second or third sub 10 was a 7.21 PLL skip when I my average was 14


Lucky... I have an 8.20 fullstep and I average 14, but of my 10 or so sub-10s none were lucky in any way. I just don't get lucky, and if by some miracle I do, I get bad times. Three LL skips, only one decent time from them, and it wasn't that close to sub-10.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

57.01 4x4 single

My first sub 1!


----------



## mrtomas (May 22, 2014)

R2 L F' R D F' B R F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2
z2 y'
L' R F R D' R D
U L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U' L U L'
U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'
47 MOVES 7.378 TPS 
6.37 PB!


----------



## GG (May 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> sorry I kind of attacked you, I totally misunderstood haha.



No problem dude! 
It was a difficult post to interpret xD


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

51.63 single, OLLCP EPLL skip.

E:
15 puzzle (4x4) in *5.675*, 58 moves, 10.220tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




213711543951410128116

URDRULLLDRUUURRDLDRULDLUURDRULLLDRURDLDRULDLUURRDLLURRDLUL


----------



## XTowncuber (May 22, 2014)

7.25 ao5
7.77 ao12
8.49 ao100


----------



## xsolver (May 22, 2014)

12. 23.85 U R2 U R2 U R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R B2 D R2 B R' U R' L2 U

New PB. Not bad for a ~1month cuber


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> 51.63 single, OLLCP EPLL skip.
> 
> E:
> 15 puzzle (4x4) in *5.675*, 58 moves, 10.220tps
> ...



2.959/48/16.222

ULDRURDRULURDLLUURRDLLULDRURDDLURDLLURULDRURDLUL


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 2.959/48/16.222


I can't comprehend your TPS...


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> I can't comprehend your TPS...



soup has 5.360/116/21.642 and 3.5xx/71/>20 with mouse controls


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> soup has 5.360/116/21.642 and 3.5xx/71/>20 with mouse controls


I assume you can reach a higher TPS more easily with mouse controls...? I use a laptop, so mouse controls suck for me :/


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> I assume you can reach a higher TPS more easily with mouse controls...? I use a laptop, so mouse controls suck for me :/



well soup can, I can only get 9 or 10tps with mouse


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> well soup can, I can only get 9 or 10tps with mouse


Yeah, I meant it would be possible to. I don't like the word 'you', it has too many meanings.
You don't need as fast fingers for it, so I guess for some people it would be easier than keyboard than for others.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 22, 2014)

mega avg of 5 on cam 1:07.55!! PB 

1:06.50, (1:04.56), 1:06.88, (1:21.45), 1:09.27


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 23, 2014)

3x3 PBs!:
Old/New
ao5: 20.82/20.51
ao12: 22.18/21.69
ao50: 24.10/23.46

I now would consider myself to be sub 25, a couple days ago i was unsure if i was or not. 

I know that i have been posting here a lot lately, but i have also been improving by about a second a week. Sub 20, here i come!


----------



## DanpHan (May 23, 2014)

3x3
Average of 5: 8.40
1. 8.68 L2 D R2 F2 D F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B' U2 R U' F' U L' D R' B2 
2. (7.83) D B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F L D' U' F' L2 U' L' U R 
3. 8.09 F L U D2 L2 D2 F' U R U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 
4. (11.28) (Fail) B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L R2 B2 D B L2 U' L2 U' R2 F' L U' 
5. 8.43 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 U R' F' U2 F L B F' L' B U


----------



## uberCuber (May 23, 2014)

18.87 OH avg50, yay sub-19

19.92, 17.90, 18.79, 15.92, 18.06, 22.67, 15.89, 19.56, 15.86, 20.92, 19.88, 18.08, 17.78, (15.37), 16.80, 18.82, (24.23), 23.31, 16.65, (15.27), 23.77, 16.82, (24.40), (24.44), 17.15, 20.34, 21.26, 17.91, 18.19, 21.17, 18.09, 18.13, 18.74, 17.09, (14.86), 23.30, 17.99, 16.00, 19.82, 17.78, 22.70, 16.42, 17.73, 21.99, 18.03, 18.51, 20.79, 17.96, 19.60, 16.31


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 23, 2014)

OH PB: 33.090

Last Exam tomorrow. Going so hard after that. Doing Ao1000 3x3x3, Ao1000 OH3x3x3, and at least 2 Ao100 4x4x4.


----------



## SweetSolver (May 23, 2014)

Just got my first non-lucky sub-20 single for 3x3 

I really need to practice 3x3 more...


----------



## SirWaffle (May 23, 2014)

1:04.93, 1:08.41, (1:11.79), 1:07.82, (1:03.68) = 1:07.05 PB by .5

Edit

58.90 Mega single!!!!!


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2014)

14.82 F2 D R2 U' L' F B2 D L B' D2 R D2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2
Roux


----------



## CHJ (May 23, 2014)

decided to get good at clock....did

number of times: 25/25
best time: 8.14 - equal PB
worst time: 11.12 
best avg5: 9.65 - PB first sub10
best avg12: 9.85 - PB first sub11
session avg: 9.98 - PB lolwot

9.92, 10.91, 9.90, 9.52, 9.53, 11.04, 8.75, 10.16, 10.92, (8.14), (11.12), 9.82, 9.83, 10.24, 8.73, 10.13, 9.34, 10.58, 10.83, 9.54, 10.23, 10.65, 9.20, 8.95, 10.60


----------



## XTowncuber (May 23, 2014)

5.17 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B L' F2 U F R U2 L R' D' B2


----------



## Blake4512 (May 23, 2014)

5.80 single
7.800 mo3
8.659 ao5
9.571 ao12
3x3
All are pb except for the ao12.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 23, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> 5.80 single
> 7.800 mo3
> 8.659 ao5
> 9.571 ao12
> ...



we shold race sometime? our pbs are pretty much the same (5.16 single, probably 7.something mo3, 8.7x avg5, 9.21 avg12)


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 24, 2014)

first sub 5 7x7 single - 4:59.05 (should have been like 5+ seconds faster, but I was in the car and I had to pick up my phone from off the seat beside me, and then turn off a notification :/)


----------



## PokemonEggs (May 24, 2014)

Average of 5: 39.37
1. (36.15) L2 Uw2 L Fw2 B' L R' Rw' B' R L' D2 Fw D' Fw2 U2 R2 D Fw2 F' U2 Uw Fw2 U2 F' L2 D2 R' Fw2 D F2 U' Fw2 U2 Fw' D2 U' Fw' U L' 
2. (48.27) B F L2 U Uw' B' U2 R2 F B Uw' B Rw' Fw R' Uw D2 R D' L' U2 B' U2 Uw' Fw2 U' Uw2 F Uw' D' L' U F Fw2 D Uw' R2 Uw D' F 
3. 36.24 B' U2 D' Uw' Rw2 Fw B' U' Fw D' U L2 Fw F U B Uw' F2 Uw2 L2 D' Uw' L' Fw' D U' Fw2 D' Fw R' Rw2 L' Uw' B' R2 Rw2 Fw U L' U' 
4. 40.11 L' B Fw' Uw R' Uw' B' Uw' F' Fw Uw L' F U' D Fw R2 Uw U2 F' U2 D F2 B D' Rw D2 B2 D2 B Uw' D U Rw' U2 F' D Fw2 B2 U' 
5. 41.77 Fw R L2 D' B2 L D' R2 Uw2 U F2 R Uw' U R' F2 Fw Rw' F2 B2 L' U2 F' L2 Rw' Uw B2 U' R Rw' B2 D R D' Fw2 D2 B2 U Rw B 

Yay! Second sub-40 ao5 and PB. Must get sub-40 ao12.


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

6.18 U' R' B2 L' U D2 R' B2 D F R B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 

6.57 R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F R2 B L2 B' D' L2 U' B2 L' B F2 R2 U F2

within like 10 solves of each other haha


----------



## AlexMaass (May 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-23
avg of 100: 4.78

Time List:
1. 4.59 U B' R B' L B' R U' l' r' 
2. 3.23 U R U' B' R B' R' l r' b' u 
3. 3.93 U L B' U' L B R' U r b' u' 
4. 5.57+ U L' U B' U' B R U l' b u' 
5. 4.44 B L' R' B U B' R L' l' r b u' 
6. 5.06 U R U' B R' L' B' L' r u 
7. 3.68 U B' U' L' U L' B R' B r b u' 
8. 4.19 U' R B' R U R' B' L' l' u' 
9. 3.83 B L' U' B L' R L' R' b' u' 
10. 5.75 L' U L' U' L U' L R l r' u' 
11. 3.59 U B R L B' U L R l' u' 
12. 3.77 U' B R' B' R' B R' U l' r b 
13. 4.70 R' B' L' B' L' R B' r b' u' 
14. 6.49 U' L' B U L R' B' L U l r b' 
15. 5.57 U' L' B R' L' B U L l b' u' 
16. 5.07 U L R B' U' R' L B' U l r' 
17. 5.09 B R' L R' U l r' 
18. 8.37 R' L B R L' B' R' U' l r b u' 
19. 7.75 U L U' R L' B' R' B' b u 
20. 3.98 U L' B' U' B U' B' L B' l' u 
21. 3.98 R' U R U R' U B R r' b' u 
22. (2.80) U L B' L' R B R' U' 
23. 3.31 L B R' U L' B L' l' r' b u' 
24. 4.25 R U R B R U L B' b u' 
25. 6.26 U' B' U' R U L B L' B l' r' b' 
26. 3.88 U L' R L' B' L' B' b u 
27. 5.18 U' L' B' U R' U L' r 
28. 5.35 L R' U' L R' L B' L l' r b' 
29. 5.23 U B' U' B' R L U' R r b u 
30. 6.76 U R L' R B' L U R' L l r' b u' 
31. (DNF(6.00)) U' L U' L U R' U L r' b' u' 
32. 4.41 R' L B' R' L' B l' r b 
33. 3.94 L' R' B U B' L U' l r' u' 
34. 3.48 U R' U B' R' L' R U' B' r' b 
35. 3.08 L U L R' B R B' R l r 
36. 5.72 U' L' B U' B' L' U' B' L' l' r' b' 
37. 4.13 R' B' L R U L' B' l u' 
38. 5.41  U B R' L' B L R l b u 
39. 4.45 U' L U' B' U' L' R' l' b u 
40. 4.87 U' L' B U' R L' R' L' l r' b u 
41. 3.66 U R B' L' R U' R L' l' r b' 
42. (9.03+) U' R' L R B' L R B' U' l b u' 
43. 4.94 U' B R' L' B' R' L' B' l r' b' u' 
44. 5.83 U R L' U L' B' R' U l r b' u' 
45. 3.87 L' B U' L' R B L r b' 
46. 2.93 L B U L' R L' R b' 
47. 3.89 U' R B' L B' L' B L' l' r b 
48. (2.74) R L' U B U B U' r 
49. 3.21 U B' L U' L' B U B r' u' 
50. 5.34 R' B' L' U B R' B' l r' b' u 
51. 5.23 U L' R' L' U' B U' R' U r b' u' 
52. 5.27 L U R L R' B R B l r' b u' 
53. (DNF(13.12)) U R B' U L' B U' L' U r b' u 
54. 3.87 U R L' U L U' B R' r' u' 
55. 6.01 U' L' B L R L' U R' U l' r b u 
56. 3.76 L' R L' B L' R B' R l' r' u 
57. 7.03+ L' R' B' U L B L U' l' r u 
58. 6.14 U R' U' B U B' L U' l u' 
59. 6.04 U B' L' U' L U L' R l' r b' u 
60. 5.02 B' L' U R' L B' U L r' b' 
61. 3.75 U R U B' L' U' R' B' r b' u 
62. 4.46 L' R U' B' L R B' U' l r 
63. 5.08 L' B U L U R' B r' b 
64. 6.05 U' L' U' B' R U' R r b u' 
65. (2.81) L' R' U R L B' R B l' r' u 
66. 3.14 U' R' B R' U R' U' B U' l' r 
67. 4.66 U B' U R' B U R' L' r b' u 
68. 6.69+ L' R' B U L R L B' l r b 
69. 7.26 B R U' B R B U' R' l' r b u 
70. 4.86 U L' B R B' L B' U r' b' u' 
71. 5.02 B R B' L R' L' B' R' l r b' u' 
72. (8.43) L B U' L' B U' l' b' u' 
73. (9.62) L B R U' B' R U B' L' b' 
74. 4.53 U' R' U B' R B' L B' l r b' 
75. 3.64 U' R' U R L U R L' l r' b 
76. 5.66 U L B L' R' B U' l' r' b' 
77. 3.42 B U R L' U R U R r u' 
78. 5.53 U L B' U B R' U' B U' l r b u' 
79. 4.97 L U B L R U' L' B r' b' u' 
80. 4.25 L' U B U L' U R B' l b' 
81. 4.21 U' L R B' R U' R U' b u' 
82. 6.63 L R B' L R U' R L l' r' b' 
83. 3.37 B' L R' U' L R' U' R' b' u' 
84. 3.95 R U L' B L B L' B l' r b u 
85. 3.72 U' L B U R L' B U' l b u' 
86. 4.44 U B' R L' U' B R L' b' 
87. (2.79) B U' L R U R' L r' b' 
88. 3.53 L' R B' U' R B R' l r' b' u 
89. 3.07 U B U B' L B' R B U r' 
90. 3.53 L U L' R' B' R' B' r 
91. 4.96 L U R' U' R' U' B' R r' b' 
92. 4.65 R B' L U' R U' R B' l r' u 
93. 5.23 R' U' L' R L U B l' r' b' 
94. 5.33 U' B U R B' U' R r b u' 
95. 7.05+ L' B' R L' U L' U B' l' r u' 
96. 6.59 R L' B' U' L R' U' B' l' r' b' 
97. 5.22 B U' R' U L' U' B' l' r' u' 
98. 4.26 L' B U' L R B R' B u 
99. 3.20 R L B L' R B' R l b' 
100. (2.43) L B L U' L U B l' r u


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 24, 2014)

more 7x7 pbs
5:19.53 mo3 - 4:59.05, 5:52.24, 5:07.31
5:30.34 ao5 - (4:59.05), 5:52.24, 5:07.31, (5:59.91), 5:31.47

mini ss 7x7 is epic


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2014)

such OH
very wow

number of times: 111/111
best time: 12.84
worst time: 24.34

current avg5: 18.59 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 16.45 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 18.51 (σ = 1.71)
best avg12: 17.29 (σ = 2.16)

current avg100: 18.90 (σ = 1.99)
best avg100: 18.84 (σ = 1.99)

session avg: 18.86 (σ = 1.89)


----------



## yoshinator (May 24, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> such OH
> very wow



I just pictured you saying this in real life and nearly died laughing.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2014)

6.769 3x3 mo3 and 7.485 ao5


----------



## timeless (May 24, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH Average of 5: 23.02
> OH Average of 12: 26.62
> 
> 
> ...



OH Average of 5: 22.36
1. (18.34) L' F D' L2 B R2 U D2 B2 U R' D F L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U D2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 
2. (26.26) B' F L' D R' F2 D2 U B' U' B2 F L2 R F' B R2 F U R2 B2 D' B' U' L' 
3. 25.45 U D' B F' U2 F2 U' R F2 D U' F2 R' D' U' L2 B F2 U' R F2 R D' U' R2 
4. 19.42 D B2 R L2 U2 D2 R2 L2 B' F' U2 R' B2 U R' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L R2 D F 
5. 22.21 U D B F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D L D2 F B' U F U2 L2 D2 R D' R' B U2 L D2


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 24, 2014)

WeiLong v2 is now my main, got an 8.09 single with it.


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2014)

Average of 5: 21.29
1. 18.59 D2 L B2 D2 F2 R B2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' F D B2 L2 R D R2 D R' 
2. (28.91) B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R' D B' F' R' B2 D R B F2 
3. 24.02 B2 D2 R U2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R B D B2 F' L D2 L2 U' R' F2 
4. 21.26 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 R F U' B F' R2 D2 U' B2 
5. (18.15) R2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 R U2 L B2 R2 U B' L B' U B' D' L U R2 

OH PB avg5. Counting 18 

Edit: Clock 

7.41, 7.56, (6.69), 7.39, 7.00, 7.54, 8.98, 7.67, 7.92, (9.24), 8.78, 8.88 = 7.91 avg5

First 5 solves make a 7.27 avg5. Looks like I'm back to being sub 9


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 24, 2014)

Avg of 100: 25.260(σ=2.30) Pretty close to PB but this is a good average because I am pretty sure this is the first average of 100 I have with no solves over 30 seconds. 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
avg of 100: 25.260

Time List:
1. (19.973) F D' L' U' F' R' D2 L' D B' U D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 
2. 28.320 U2 B D2 B R' D' F' D F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B' U2 D2 R2 F 
3. 23.212 R2 D2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 D L' B' R' F' D2 B F L' D 
4. 22.218 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 L D2 B' F D2 B R2 U R' 
5. (20.258) R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B U2 F' U B' F2 L' D' U2 B2 R2 B' 
6. 26.024 R2 U2 R2 B R2 F R2 D2 B U2 F2 R B2 U' L2 B' U F2 L D2 R' 
7. 22.336 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R' D' L D' B2 F' D' U' F' 
8. 24.869 U' L' D R L2 B U B2 L' D2 F B' U2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 
9. 27.556 B R2 F U D R' U2 B2 U L' B2 R' L F2 B2 L F2 R D2 
10. 24.988 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F' D' B R B2 D R D L U 
11. (19.617) D L2 B R F L' F' R2 F2 U' F D2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
12. 28.755 D' R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D R D' F2 R D' F' U B' R2 F2 
13. 26.952 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B U L B U2 R2 D L' B' L R 
14. 25.247 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R F' L2 B U2 R U F D' U2 F' 
15. 26.995 R D2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 D L U B' D2 F L2 D' R' B2 
16. 23.127 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L D2 U2 R' B U' F U' L D2 B' F2 L B 
17. 21.507 B2 L U2 F B L U' R2 F' B' D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 
18. 22.663 D2 R2 D U B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B R F D B' U F L' R' U L' 
19. 23.973 R2 D' R B' L2 D F2 R2 U R F L' B2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L 
20. 23.362 R L' U2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 L B2 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 D' L2 
21. 27.810 U' F U2 F' R' B2 D2 F L' U D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 
22. 20.508 R B L' F' D' L D' B' U' F D R2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 
23. 28.348 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' D F2 R F' D2 L R B2 R 
24. 23.824 B' D2 R F D R2 B R2 B2 L B2 D F2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 U B2 
25. 22.961 B' L' D2 F R' L' B U' F' D' R F2 R' B2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 L' 
26. 21.720 F D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F L D' R2 B2 R2 D F U R' D 
27. 23.708 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' L' U' R' F L2 F2 U F U 
28. 23.100 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B U2 B2 D2 B D' F L2 U R D2 B2 D L' F D 
29. 26.655 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B R F' U2 L2 R2 D' L D U' 
30. 28.606 R' L F R' U2 F2 D L2 U L' B2 L2 U2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 
31. 29.004 U' B2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' B2 U R B' U R' F2 D' R' B D2 U2 
32. 23.827 L U2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B' R' U2 R' B2 L D' R2 U L 
33. 24.901 R' U' R2 B' U' R2 U2 B2 L' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D 
34. 22.837 D2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F U F' R' B' R' U' F R' D 
35. 25.560 B2 U' L' F' D2 B D2 B' L B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U' 
36. 24.757 F2 D B' R2 L' F' D' L D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 
37. 27.426 D2 B R' B D B' U L' F R2 L2 U2 D' F2 U' D' R2 D' R2 
38. (29.863) U' F' B' U2 D' R' L2 B U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 F D2 
39. 25.932 F2 D2 B R' D' L2 B U L' F2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 
40. 21.594 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 D' R' F2 U' F2 R' D L' B2 F 
41. 24.435 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L D R' B2 F' D' F2 L F' R2 
42. 22.628 D2 R' D B U L' B U' R D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' 
43. 26.745 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B D' R' F2 U2 B F D2 
44. 26.415 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D B D2 F L' D2 F2 D R2 U L' 
45. 24.390 B2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' U' L' D2 R2 F D2 B' U L' F 
46. 26.601 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' F' U2 F' D2 R D R2 B' F2 R U' R D2 F2 
47. 21.492 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 U2 L U2 L D L2 F' R' U' F' 
48. 23.118 D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R F2 R D F' L2 U' B' D L' U2 L D2 
49. 23.071 B2 R' B' U' D2 F' U2 F' R' U' L' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R L 
50. 27.460 R2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R F' D2 R F2 L2 B' U F' U' 
51. 25.925 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 F D2 L D' R' U2 B F U' R' 
52. 27.081 U D2 B U F2 D' F2 L' B R B2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R D2 L U2 
53. 24.119 D F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B L R' D2 R2 U' F' R2 F' D F 
54. 27.852 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B' F U' L' B2 F' U2 R' D2 F 
55. (29.653) F' R F' R' D' R L' D' B2 D' F2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F R2 B 
56. 23.933 L2 D2 B' F' L2 B U2 F L2 R2 B2 L F D' B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F2 
57. (29.982) F2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R B2 D2 F D' U' B D' B F2 
58. 22.763 U F2 U R2 U L2 U F2 L D' U R' D' F R' D2 B' D' 
59. 20.719 F2 R' U B' L' D' L F L' F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 D F2 
60. 25.876 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L' B' R' D' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 
61. 26.086 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F L2 F R' F' L B' U' B D' U 
62. 20.703 L R F2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R F2 L' D L' B F L B' U' B2 R2 
63. 25.214 U' F' R F D' F2 B U' F D2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 B R2 B2 
64. 23.922 B' R' F2 U' F2 D F2 D B R D2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 L U2 R2 
65. 24.680 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F' R U' L' 
66. 25.095 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' D' L' B' R' D2 F' U2 F L2 D 
67. 22.665 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B D F2 R' U' F' R' B2 F2 R' 
68. 21.231 B2 R F2 L2 B L2 B' U R L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U 
69. 26.905 R2 F2 L' F L2 B2 D' R D' L' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 
70. 28.182 R' D' L' D R F U F R' U B2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 
71. (19.300) U2 L2 U2 B D2 B2 F U2 B2 F' L D2 R F R U' R D' L D' 
72. 26.339 D2 R2 F L2 B D2 L2 F D2 L2 F' U' B2 L F2 U' F L' U F2 L' 
73. 28.092 F L' F B U R' F' U R L' F2 R' B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 
74. 28.432 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' B' D U2 F' L' B' F U' F2 R 
75. 22.759 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 D' L' U' L' B F2 
76. 24.964 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L D L R2 D L2 U B' L D 
77. 26.030 D2 B L2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 U B L2 F R' B' R' B2 F' U' 
78. 27.883 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D F' R U' L R' B2 D B D2 L' U 
79. 25.920 U F U L' B U R B R L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' 
80. 29.047 D2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B R2 B' R2 B D F U' L U F2 D' L' F2 
81. 26.102 F2 R D2 L D2 R' U2 L R2 D2 F2 D' U2 F' L' D' L' D L' R2 D' 
82. 28.264 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' U F2 L2 F' R' F L U' L D 
83. 27.933 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B R2 B' R' F' U B2 
84. 29.048 U L D' B' D' R2 F B2 R U R D2 F2 L U2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 L 
85. (29.973) F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L F L R2 B' D U' B L F' 
86. (29.379) D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' U R U F2 U2 L' 
87. 28.627 L U2 F2 D L B' R2 D' B D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 
88. 26.671 R2 U L2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' U' B' F2 D R B2 U2 B2 R 
89. 25.124 L2 B2 U2 B R' U2 R2 B2 U R' F' U2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F 
90. 27.798 R' U2 R D2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R B D' U' L2 B' D F' R2 B2 U 
91. 24.683 L D2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 L U' L' D' L F' U B' R2 D B2 
92. 27.846 B2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 R B F D' L B 
93. 27.647 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' B' U' F2 D R' F2 U2 B2 
94. 25.635 L U' R2 F' D' F R2 D' F D L2 D' F2 U B2 D F2 U2 
95. 23.123 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R2 D2 F' U' R U' F' U2 L2 F U' B2 D2 
96. (19.460) D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B' D' L' U F2 U' L U2 B U2 
97. 25.463 L' R2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' R B R U' F L D' 
98. 26.984 U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L U2 L2 B' U L B2 U L' R' F D' L 
99. 25.717 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 L B2 D B' F2 L2 D' R' D' F' U' 
100. 22.804 F R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D' U B' U B' L B' U L' U R


----------



## scottishcuber (May 24, 2014)

3x3 OH pbs

11.41, (22.52), 14.96, 14.96, 15.39, 17.47, (10.29), 13.54, 13.54, 12.21, 16.85, 10.94 = *14.13 avg12*

(17.47), (10.29), 13.54, 13.54, 12.21 = *13.10 avg5*

what the ****



Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.13
1. 11.41 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L U F2 D U L' F2 L' 
2. (22.52) F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 L' R2 D2 L' B L2 D F' R F2 D2 U R2 B' 
3. 14.96 L2 D2 U2 F R2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L' F U B2 R B' D2 L2 F' 
4. 14.96 B2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L D2 L2 D B2 U2 F U2 L' U' B' U F 
5. 15.39 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 B R D F R2 D2 U R 
6. 17.47 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 B L D' U' F2 L' R' B R2 B' R' 
7. (10.29) B2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F D2 R2 U' F' L B D R B2 D' L F' 
8. 13.54 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R U2 B' F2 U2 F D L2 B U' 
9. 13.54 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B' F' R' U F' U2 L' R2 F D' R2 
10. 12.21 R2 D2 B' F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F R F2 R F D' R D2 U' B 
11. 16.85 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F R2 B L2 U B' L2 B R' U2 B' F2 R' U' 
12. 10.94 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R F' U2 R2 B' U' F2 L' B' D2


----------



## Robert-Y (May 24, 2014)

:O

Awesome. I gotta catch up 

Anyway: 30.24, (29.73), 31.21, (31.89)(O), 31.33(O) => 30.93
It's also a 30.88 mean of 5


----------



## Blake4512 (May 24, 2014)

10.201 ao100 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
avg of 100: 10.205

Time List:
1. 8.208 R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B' L D U B2 D2 L' U' B' R 
2. (12.523) L2 F' B L' D2 F2 U L' U2 F U2 D B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' 
3. 8.827 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U F' D' R U' F L2 B F R' F2 
4. 8.764 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 R D L2 F2 R' D B2 D' 
5. 11.387 F' U2 B L2 B L2 B R2 F' L2 F R F R' U' B' L' U2 R D2 B' 
6. 10.156 U2 R' U2 F2 U L' B' L' D' R F R2 U2 F' R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 
7. 11.198 D2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F' U R' B R F' D2 U2 B2 
8. 10.303 D2 B2 U F' B' L U' R' U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 
9. 10.461 R F2 R' U' R D2 L2 F' L' U2 B R2 L2 F' R2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 
10. (5.800) D2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 F U B' U' R D2 B D2 U L2 
11. 10.328 L2 B2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' F U' L D' F R D' U' F2 
12. (7.273) D2 L' U2 L B2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 U L' F L' R' U2 F' R' D B 
13. 10.027 D B2 R L' U2 F2 U' F B U R2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 
14. 10.778 D2 R2 F L' D' R F2 U2 D' B L2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 U F2 U 
15. (12.977) U2 F2 R2 D U' F2 R2 D' R2 B' L D U' R B' F' U2 B' U2 
16. 11.073 U2 R2 B F2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 L' F L2 D' R' U' B D2 R' 
17. 11.792 R' D L' F' L F' U' R B U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' 
18. 9.568 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D F L2 U F R' B2 L' B' R' 
19. 9.599 B D F' U D' L F2 R B' R' B D2 F R2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 B' 
20. 9.078 F2 U' B L D2 R B R' F L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 
21. 11.808 D' U' L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R D' L' U B F2 D2 L B F L2 
22. 10.214 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' R D F2 U L' B R U R 
23. 9.518 F R' B' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' R D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 D' B2 D' R2 
24. 10.568 L' D2 L F' D2 B' L D L' D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 
25. (7.890) L U2 B2 L U2 L D2 L' D2 F2 U2 F D' L2 R U2 L2 B' D2 U2 
26. 10.383 B' D' B' U' R U' D' R2 L F' B2 L D2 L' U2 R F2 R' B2 
27. 11.166 D2 B U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 L B2 U' F' R' B' D R D' B2 
28. 10.234 R U2 B' R' D' L' U2 R' L2 F R U2 D2 L' D2 R U2 L D2 F2 U2 
29. 9.145 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' U' R U' F D2 B2 L B D' 
30. 10.088 D R D' B L B R L2 D' R D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' L' F2 
31. (13.682) D2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R U B L' B2 L2 R2 U L' D2 
32. (12.397) L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B L2 R F R2 U' B F L2 R' 
33. 10.102 F2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 D2 F R2 B L' U L' F R D' B L' B R2 
34. 10.489 F2 L F2 R F2 D2 R D2 R D2 B D2 U' B2 L2 U L B2 D B 
35. 9.295 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B D L D2 B' F U L' D2 F 
36. 9.392 D2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R B' U B2 F' D' U' R2 B' R' F2 
37. 9.142 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' F2 U' L2 U' F' U B2 F' U2 R F2 
38. 9.788 L F2 U2 L R B2 R D2 U2 L' R2 B D' U R' B' F' D R F2 U2 
39. 11.440 F L' D B2 U2 B U' R' F' U' R' U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B2 R2 
40. 11.208 F R' D2 F2 B' R' U L2 D F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 F 
41. 11.507 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 L D B' R2 B2 U R' F2 R' U2 
42. 7.957 L2 B2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 F' D F' D L2 B' F2 D2 R' 
43. 11.186 R' U' F L2 F2 B L' F2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U 
44. 10.445 B2 R2 U' R F2 B L' U' F U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 L2 B2 
45. 9.542 R' B2 R' F L U D' F' U' F B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 
46. 9.826 D B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 B' L' D R U' L R' F2 L2 
47. 12.112 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' R' F2 D2 F2 R D U R' F' L F2 U' R' B2 
48. 10.024 L U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B2 R U' R2 F D' F2 U' R' B' L' R' D2 
49. 11.110 L2 D F2 U F2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 R U' R2 U' F2 L2 R F D2 
50. 11.684 D' L' D R U F B L' D R B R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 
51. 8.086 U2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R B D2 U L' F R2 B2 R' D' U' 
52. 11.702 L2 D2 B' F' L2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 R D' L' R B2 U' B L' B' D 
53. 9.448 L2 D2 B R2 F R2 D2 R2 F U2 L' B D2 L D' B2 R' U L2 R2 
54. 11.584 L' B' R' F2 B2 R' U' B' U D L2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F D2 
55. 10.608 D2 B L2 F' U2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 D L' D' U' L' R' B2 U' B2 F2 
56. 10.768 L U D2 B2 L D F' B D L' U2 R2 U2 D2 F B2 D2 B' R2 B' 
57. 9.009 F2 D2 B R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' D F' L' U L' D' R2 B' R' 
58. 10.088 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D R D2 L' F L' B L D L' 
59. 9.491 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D' U' B2 R2 F D B R' B L U' F2 R' 
60. 11.264 B L' U D' R L2 U' F B R' U2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 
61. 9.585 D' B2 R B2 L' U R' F B2 L' F2 B D2 F L2 D2 F' R2 
62. 9.901 B' R L D L U' F2 R' D R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B 
63. 8.418 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 D2 B' R' F R U F' R F L 
64. 10.998 R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L' U F' R2 B' L' F U' R' B' 
65. 9.928 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 B U L' B2 R' F2 D B2 L' 
66. 10.040 F' D2 B L2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 R U R F L2 B2 U' R F' L' 
67. 10.912 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R' D U R2 U F2 L' B' U2 
68. (7.785) U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 L' D' L R2 F U L D' L' R' 
69. 9.624 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U' F R' D L' U2 B' D' F' D L 
70. 11.563 B D L B R D' L D L2 U' F' R2 D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 L2 
71. 8.235 B2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 L' D2 L2 U B2 D' R' F U B D2 R2 D2 
72. 8.119 D' F' R F D2 F U B2 D L' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 
73. 10.497 F2 D U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B' R2 B2 D' R' F2 U' B2 R D2 
74. 9.319 B R2 L D L' U L F' B D' L F2 R U2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L F2 
75. 10.505 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' U2 B F' U2 B D U' B L' D2 
76. 10.544 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L U L F D2 L' B2 D' L U2 
77. 10.469 B' U2 F2 R' D R' B2 U2 R F D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 
78. 11.709 D2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 U' R2 D' F L2 R' B2 R' F2 
79. (12.597) L D' B' R2 U2 D' R2 F B2 L' F' U2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F' 
80. 10.085 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R D2 F2 L2 B' U' L2 F L' D2 R D' R' U' 
81. 8.174 B2 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 U' R' B R B U F2 
82. 9.325 F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D B D' F2 D F' L2 D' R D' B2 
83. 10.804 R' L2 F2 D R D F' B' D' B R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L D2 R 
84. 11.688 F2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 L R' B U' F' R' D' R' F R2 B' 
85. 9.028 D2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F R B L R' F2 D2 U' F2 D' F 
86. 9.704 R' B2 L B D2 R' U' F' L U' F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 F D2 
87. 9.293 U2 L B2 U2 F2 U L B2 U' B' U L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 
88. 10.369 D2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 R D2 L B2 D' L B2 R' F' U F' L2 D B 
89. 11.847 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 B D2 F D U L U L2 F U F2 L R2 
90. 10.626 D2 F' L U R2 F' B' L' U B2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 
91. 10.534 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R B2 R U' B' F2 D2 U' L' F' 
92. 10.697 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U' R' D B F' R2 D F' L 
93. (7.865) L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 F U2 R F2 R2 D L2 F R' U' R' 
94. 11.534 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R D2 R2 U R F R2 D' B D2 B' L' R2 
95. 9.484 U L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B' F2 L D B' R F2 U' L2 F' 
96. 11.201 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F D2 B' R2 B2 L D' R D L' D' U L B' D 
97. 9.547 B2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B F2 R2 D2 U' F' D U' L' D B D L' B' 
98. 12.316 D B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 L R2 B2 R' B' U2 L' U F D2 L 
99. 9.018 B2 U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D F2 R F' R2 F' L2 D2 R B 
100. 9.886 D2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' F R' D2 L2 U L F'


----------



## porkynator (May 24, 2014)

7.74 B2 D L D B2 L' F D2 F R2 U R2 U F2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U 

z x
U R' U' Lw D' R' D' F2 z
R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 R' L U2 L'
R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U L U2 L' U' L U' L'


----------



## antoineccantin (May 24, 2014)

1. 3.10 R' U B' U L U' B R U' B R B' 

16 htm/3.10 = 5.16 tps
18 etm/3.10 = 5.81 etps


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

gj


----------



## qaz (May 24, 2014)

12.27, (10.98), (17.88), 11.06, 13.60, 11.81, 12.70, 13.25, 14.07, 16.44, 11.78, 11.25 = 12.82 ao12

pb with counting 16


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 24, 2014)

porkynator said:


> 7.74 B2 D L D B2 L' F D2 F R2 U R2 U F2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U
> 
> z x
> U R' U' Lw D' R' D' F2 z
> ...



Damn that is crazy. I still can't recognize these skips. I would have definitely L' U' L U' L' U2 L which would have gave me a U perm.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 24, 2014)

lol. I haven't practiced since my last comp.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
avg of 12: 1.33

Time List:
1. 1.09 R F R' F' U' R U F U' 
2. 1.03 R' F R U' R' U2 R2 F U' 
3. 1.56 U2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' F R 
4. 1.66 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
5. (0.88) R U F2 R U' R2 U' R' U' 
6. (1.81) F U R' F' U F2 R F' U2 
7. 1.30 U R' F2 U F' U' F R2 F' 
8. 1.31 F2 R' F U F2 R' U2 F' U 
9. 1.22 U' F R' F2 U F2 U' F R' 
10. 1.36 F U' F U' F R2 F2 U' R' 
11. 1.25 R F' R2 U R2 U F R2 U 
12. 1.53 R' U R F' R2 F2 U F' R' U'

watwatwatwatwat.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
avg of 50: 1.51

Time List:
1. 1.52 U2 R2 F R F U' R U R' 
2. 1.43 R U' F U F2 U2 R' F' U 
3. 1.71 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 F U' R' 
4. 1.09 R F R' F' U' R U F U' 
5. (1.03) R' F R U' R' U2 R2 F U' 
6. 1.56 U2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' F R 
7. 1.66 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
8. (0.88) R U F2 R U' R2 U' R' U' 
9. 1.81 F U R' F' U F2 R F' U2 
10. 1.30 U R' F2 U F' U' F R2 F' 
11. 1.31 F2 R' F U F2 R' U2 F' U 
12. 1.22 U' F R' F2 U F2 U' F R' 
13. 1.36 F U' F U' F R2 F2 U' R' 
14. 1.25 R F' R2 U R2 U F R2 U 
15. 1.53 R' U R F' R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
16. 1.41 U R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' F' R' U' 
17. (2.53) U' F' R U R U' F R' F2 
18. 1.36 R' U' R' F' U R2 U R' U' 
19. 1.65 F2 U R U2 F2 R2 F' R' F 
20. 1.69 U F U' R F' U R U' R' 
21. 1.25 F2 R' U' F' R2 F2 U R' U 
22. 1.58 U2 R F2 R U F2 U R U2 
23. 1.43 F U' R' F R F2 U2 R U' 
24. 1.47 U2 F2 R' F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 
25. 1.05 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F' R' F U' 
26. 1.56 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R U2 F U2 
27. 1.27 F2 U' R F' R' U R F' U 
28. 1.88 R' U2 F U F2 U R' F U2 
29. 1.27 U2 R' F2 U R U F2 R U2 
30. 1.69 U2 F2 U F' R2 U F2 U F U' 
31. 1.43 U R U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U' 
32. 2.27 R2 F U F' U2 R F U R' 
33. (0.84) R F' R' U F2 U' R F' U' 
34. 1.44 R2 U' F U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' 
35. 1.91 R F U2 F R' F R F2 R2 
36. 1.53 R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 
37. 1.94 R U' R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
38. 1.55 F' U' R2 U' F' U2 R U' R U2 
39. (2.77) F' R2 U' R' U' F U' R U' 
40. (3.06) F R2 U R F2 R2 F' R' U2 
41. 1.06 F2 U2 F R F2 R U R U 
42. 1.25 R2 U' R U' R F2 R F R2 U2 
43. 1.16 F U' R' U F' U2 R U2 R' U' 
44. 1.81 U' R' U R' U2 F' U' R U' 
45. 2.03 F' R' F R2 F' U F2 R' U 
46. 1.55 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U' R F' R 
47. 1.71 U' F R2 U F2 U2 R U' R 
48. 1.65 F' U' R U' F U F2 R' U2 
49. 1.38 U F' R U2 R' U2 R F' U 
50. 1.55 F U F2 U F2 R' F U F


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> lol. I haven't practiced since my last comp.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
> avg of 12: 1.33
> ...


Whoo nice!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> lol. I haven't practiced since my last comp.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
> avg of 12: 1.33
> ...



what


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> lol. I haven't practiced since my last comp.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
> avg of 12: 1.33
> ...



THAT'S IT! I am calling it! This guy sold his soul to the devil for unholy powers.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 24, 2014)

Wow. Okay. Apparently I get faster without practice. I think it's the pickup practice 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
solves/total: 101/101

single
best: 0.81
worst: 5.00

mean of 3
current: 2.00 (σ = 0.45)
best: 1.16 (σ = 0.10)

avg of 5
current: 2.26 (σ = 0.27)
best: 1.23 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 12
current: 1.91 (σ = 0.30)
best: 1.33 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 50
current: 1.76 (σ = 0.25)
best: 1.51 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 100
current: 1.64 (σ = 0.31)
best: 1.64 (σ = 0.31)

Average: 1.64 (σ = 0.29)
Mean: 1.69

Time List:
1. 1.59 U' F R2 F U' F2 U2 F' U' 
2. 2.09 U' F U' F' R' F2 U2 R U 
3. 1.02 U F' U2 R U' F U F' U' 
4. 2.19 U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R F R2 U' 
5. 1.25 U F' R U' F R2 U' F' R' U' 
6. 1.36 R' F' U F' R F2 U2 F' R2 
7. 1.97 F2 U' F2 R F U' R2 F U' 
8. 1.52 U2 R2 F R F U' R U R' 
9. 1.43 R U' F U F2 U2 R' F' U 
10. 1.71 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 F U' R' 
11. 1.09 R F R' F' U' R U F U' 
12. 1.03 R' F R U' R' U2 R2 F U' 
13. 1.56 U2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' F R 
14. 1.66 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
15. 0.88 R U F2 R U' R2 U' R' U' 
16. 1.81 F U R' F' U F2 R F' U2 
17. 1.30 U R' F2 U F' U' F R2 F' 
18. 1.31 F2 R' F U F2 R' U2 F' U 
19. 1.22 U' F R' F2 U F2 U' F R' 
20. 1.36 F U' F U' F R2 F2 U' R' 
21. 1.25 R F' R2 U R2 U F R2 U 
22. 1.53 R' U R F' R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
23. 1.41 U R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' F' R' U' 
24. 2.53 U' F' R U R U' F R' F2 
25. 1.36 R' U' R' F' U R2 U R' U' 
26. 1.65 F2 U R U2 F2 R2 F' R' F 
27. 1.69 U F U' R F' U R U' R' 
28. 1.25 F2 R' U' F' R2 F2 U R' U 
29. 1.58 U2 R F2 R U F2 U R U2 
30. 1.43 F U' R' F R F2 U2 R U' 
31. 1.47 U2 F2 R' F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 
32. 1.05 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F' R' F U' 
33. 1.56 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R U2 F U2 
34. 1.27 F2 U' R F' R' U R F' U 
35. 1.88 R' U2 F U F2 U R' F U2 
36. 1.27 U2 R' F2 U R U F2 R U2 
37. 1.69 U2 F2 U F' R2 U F2 U F U' 
38. 1.43 U R U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U' 
39. 2.27 R2 F U F' U2 R F U R' 
40. 0.84 R F' R' U F2 U' R F' U' 
41. 1.44 R2 U' F U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' 
42. 1.91 R F U2 F R' F R F2 R2 
43. 1.53 R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 
44. 1.94 R U' R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
45. 1.55 F' U' R2 U' F' U2 R U' R U2 
46. 2.77 F' R2 U' R' U' F U' R U' 
47. 3.06 F R2 U R F2 R2 F' R' U2 
48. 1.06 F2 U2 F R F2 R U R U 
49. 1.25 R2 U' R U' R F2 R F R2 U2 
50. 1.16 F U' R' U F' U2 R U2 R' U' 
51. 1.81 U' R' U R' U2 F' U' R U' 
52. 2.03 F' R' F R2 F' U F2 R' U 
53. 1.55 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U' R F' R 
54. 1.71 U' F R2 U F2 U2 R U' R 
55. 1.65 F' U' R U' F U F2 R' U2 
56. 1.38 U F' R U2 R' U2 R F' U 
57. 1.55 F U F2 U F2 R' F U F 
58. 2.59 F U2 R' F U2 F U R' U2 
59. 1.61 U' R U' F' R2 U R F' U2 
60. 1.52 R' F2 R' U' R2 U R' F2 R U' 
61. 1.96 F U2 R' U R2 F' R U' R 
62. 1.83 F U' R U R U' F2 R U2 
63. 1.46 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' U R' 
64. 1.47 U R F' R' U F2 U2 F' U 
65. 1.56 R' U F' U2 F U' F U' R2 U' 
66. 2.06 U2 F2 R F' U2 F U2 R' U2 
67. 1.86 U2 R2 U F U' F2 U R2 U 
68. 1.34 U2 R2 F' R U' R2 U' F2 U2 
69. 1.43 R U F R2 F U' R2 F R U' 
70. 1.44 R F' R' F R' F' U2 F R2 U' 
71. 1.93 R2 U F2 U F R2 U F U' 
72. 5.00 R U' F2 U F' U' R' F2 R 
73. 1.93 R2 F2 U' F U F' R F2 U 
74. 2.11 F U' R U' R F2 R2 U R' U' 
75. 1.50 R2 U2 F' R U2 R' U2 R U' 
76. 1.65 U R' U' F R' U2 F U' F2 
77. 1.33 R U F' R' U' R U R U' 
78. 1.50 R2 U' F' U R2 F' R2 F U' 
79. 1.63 R2 F2 R' F U' R2 F U' R2 
80. 1.68 F R U F2 U R' F U2 R' U' 
81. 1.71 F2 R U' F U' F' U2 F' U' 
82. 1.77 R F2 R' F R' F U F2 U2 
83. 1.77 F U2 F R' F U2 F U R 
84. 1.72 F U' F' R2 U2 F' R F R U' 
85. 1.80 R F' U' F2 U' R U' F R U' 
86. 1.75 U R U F' R U' F R' F2 
87. 1.61 F' R F' U' R F2 U' R U2 
88. 2.30 F' U F R' F U2 R2 U' R' 
89. 1.74 U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
90. 0.81 U' F2 R' U' R U R' F U 
91. 2.05 F R F2 U F' R U2 F' U 
92. 1.71 F U' F U F' R F' U2 R' 
93. 1.69 F R2 F U' R2 F R2 F' R' 
94. 1.69 R' U' F' R2 F' U R' U R U' 
95. 1.93 U2 R' U R' U F2 U' F' U' 
96. 1.71 F R2 F' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' 
97. 2.34 F2 U' R2 F' U F' R F' U' 
98. 3.15 U F' R F' R' U R' U R2 
99. 2.47 U' F' U R' F2 U R' F U 
100. 1.96 R' F2 U R' F2 U R2 F' U2 
101. 1.58 R U R F2 U' F' U F' U


----------



## XTowncuber (May 24, 2014)

aw yeah finally a breakthrough!

7.19 ao5
7.47 ao12
8.18 ao50
8.24 ao100


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 24, 2014)

33.199 4x4 single somehow! 38.951 avg5! YAY!


----------



## SirWaffle (May 24, 2014)

59.99 Mega single on cam! 

edit:


----------



## PokemonEggs (May 24, 2014)

31.93 Rw Fw2 Uw U2 F Rw Uw' B Uw2 F Rw B Uw' U2 Rw B U F Rw2 B' Uw2 U' R Rw D L2 Fw R Fw B' Uw2 L' F2 Uw' Fw U2 B' U' B2 D2 

I dont even know how. No parity but no skips. Everything was going so smoothly for me


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wow. Okay. Apparently I get faster without practice. I think it's the pickup practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nub


XTowncuber said:


> aw yeah finally a breakthrough!
> 
> 7.19 ao5
> 7.47 ao12
> ...



wat vgj


----------



## ryanj92 (May 24, 2014)

Clock

Nottingham practise begins now - first ao100 in months 

best avg5: 6.58 (σ = 0.34), best avg12: 6.79 (σ = 0.46), best avg25: 6.95 (σ = 0.40), best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 0.65)

Ao12 and Ao100 are 2nd best ever, I think... I might have another 7.3x though. I haven't kept track of ao25 before, but I'm happy to have one which is sub 7 



Spoiler: ao12 scrambles



Average of 12: 6.79
1. 6.66 
UR1- DR0+ DL0+ UL2+ U1- R5- D2- L0+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R0+ D3- L3+ ALL6+ UR DR DL 

2. 6.96 
UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL0+ U2+ R3+ D0+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U4- R5- D2+ L6+ ALL2+ DR DL UL 

3. 6.19 
UR0+ DR2- DL5+ UL1+ U6+ R5+ D5+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R4- D4+ L0+ ALL3+ 

4. (7.65) 
UR4- DR2- DL6+ UL6+ U3- R0+ D3+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R2+ D5+ L1+ ALL3+ DR DL UL 

5. 7.27 
UR3- DR3- DL0+ UL1- U3- R6+ D4+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R6+ D0+ L3- ALL5+ DR DL 

6. 6.61 
UR4- DR3- DL1- UL6+ U6+ R4- D2+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R4- D5+ L1+ ALL3- DL 

7. 6.59 
UR3- DR5- DL4+ UL3- U1+ R4+ D3- L3- ALL5- y2 U2- R0+ D4+ L3- ALL4+ UR 

8. 7.03 
UR4+ DR0+ DL3- UL1- U5- R6+ D5- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R0+ D3+ L3- ALL3+ UR DR 

9. 7.65 
UR2- DR6+ DL1- UL1+ U1- R5+ D2- L2- ALL5- y2 U0+ R6+ D1- L2- ALL3+ UR DL 

10. 6.18 
UR5+ DR5- DL4+ UL4+ U2- R5+ D1+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R3- D4+ L3+ ALL4+ UR UL 

11. (5.71) 
UR0+ DR5- DL1+ UL2- U2+ R0+ D1- L3+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R1+ D1+ L6+ ALL5+ DL UL 

12. 6.77 
UR5+ DR1- DL3+ UL2+ U2+ R4- D4- L2+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R5- D1+ L3+ ALL0+ DL





Spoiler: times



7.00, 7.77, 7.83, 6.78, 7.40, 6.40, 8.06, 7.68, 8.15, 7.59, 7.43, 8.28, 6.93, 9.08, 7.38, 7.22, 6.61, 7.94, 7.38, 6.65, 8.19, 7.78, (DNF(8.27)), 7.08, 7.08, 8.44, 7.38, 7.41, 7.19, 6.81, 6.18, 7.90, 9.27, 6.63, (10.18), 7.22, 9.00, 8.02, 8.05, 7.69, 7.34, 7.34, (10.68), (6.03), 8.38, 6.90, (5.88), 7.15, 7.58, 7.58, 8.15, 8.06, 6.68, 7.21, 6.96, (5.90), 7.44, (DNF(7.90)), 8.19, 6.33, 7.75, 7.58, 7.25, 7.16, 7.19, 7.81, 7.63, 6.81, (DNF(7.05)), 8.34, 7.19, 6.77, 7.05, 9.16, 6.55, 7.16, 7.38, 6.66, 6.96, 6.19, 7.65, 7.27, 6.61, 6.59, 7.03, 7.65, (6.18), (5.71), 6.77, 7.75, 6.78, 6.34, 7.43, 7.03, 7.15, 6.94, 7.03, 7.43, 7.27, 6.94


EDIT: Make the ao12 third best - my PB ao100 has a 6.74 ao12... also a 6.94 ao25, so i was only 0.01 off what is probably PB there


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 25, 2014)

5.80 

D L B' D2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 D F' D R F2 D L' U2 L2 B' L2 F D F D U2

x2 y U' D L F' R' B' D2 // cross
U L' U' L U' y L U L' // F2L 1
U R U' R' U' F U' F' // F2L 2
R U' R2 U R // F2L 3
U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
l' U' L U R U' r' F // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

59/5.80 = 10.17 TPS o____O


----------



## JackJ (May 25, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5.80
> 
> D L B' D2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 D F' D R F2 D L' U2 L2 B' L2 F D F D U2
> 
> ...



Aolong? I got mine the other day and I really like it. The corner twists are a bit annoying though.


----------



## lucascube (May 25, 2014)

7.25 ao5 and 8.09 ao12 (meh) on ttw w/Chris, Jacob, and Kennan


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 25, 2014)

So I just randomly beat my PB single by over 2 seconds. Previous 17.78 sec

New PB: 15.39 sec Full step. Fat sune T perm


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Clock
> 
> Nottingham practise begins now - first ao100 in months
> 
> ...



Nice! Gogo NR


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 25, 2014)

7x7 pbs
4:50.26 single
5:15.88 mo3
5:30.34 ao5
5:35.01 ao12


----------



## ryanj92 (May 25, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice! Gogo NR



Thanks! Third time lucky, hopefully


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 25, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5.80
> 
> D L B' D2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 D F' D R F2 D L' U2 L2 B' L2 F D F D U2
> 
> ...



for some reason alot of people say that my tps is really fast. I struggle to get 6 tps in a solve


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2014)

Session average: 24.529
1. 21.836 
2. 26.615 
3. (19.859) 
4. (31.320) 
5. 24.736 
6. 19.864 
7. 25.913 
8. 25.287 
9. 27.249 
10. 28.122 
11. 20.808 
12. 24.862 


PB one handed ao12. Plus a counting sub 20!


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2014)

7.86 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B' D R' F2 U2 R' D F R2 

PB NL yay

Edit:
8.08 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F R' D' L B U F U2 L U 

First LL skip in over a year lol


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 25, 2014)

Second Sub-25 Ao100 tonight. Gangsta!

PB Ao100 24.823 (σ=2.47)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-24
avg of 100: 24.823

Time List:
1. 21.594 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 D' R' F2 U' F2 R' D L' B2 F 
2. 24.435 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L D R' B2 F' D' F2 L F' R2 
3. 22.628 D2 R' D B U L' B U' R D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' 
4. 26.745 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B D' R' F2 U2 B F D2 
5. (30.150) D B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B F2 L' B' U' R' F R 
6. 26.415 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D B D2 F L' D2 F2 D R2 U L' 
7. 24.390 B2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' U' L' D2 R2 F D2 B' U L' F 
8. 26.601 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' F' U2 F' D2 R D R2 B' F2 R U' R D2 F2 
9. 21.492 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 U2 L U2 L D L2 F' R' U' F' 
10. 23.118 D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R F2 R D F' L2 U' B' D L' U2 L D2 
11. 23.071 B2 R' B' U' D2 F' U2 F' R' U' L' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R L 
12. 27.460 R2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R F' D2 R F2 L2 B' U F' U' 
13. 25.925 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 F D2 L D' R' U2 B F U' R' 
14. 27.081 U D2 B U F2 D' F2 L' B R B2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R D2 L U2 
15. 24.119 D F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B L R' D2 R2 U' F' R2 F' D F 
16. 27.852 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B' F U' L' B2 F' U2 R' D2 F 
17. (29.653) F' R F' R' D' R L' D' B2 D' F2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F R2 B 
18. 23.933 L2 D2 B' F' L2 B U2 F L2 R2 B2 L F D' B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F2 
19. (29.982) F2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R B2 D2 F D' U' B D' B F2 
20. 22.763 U F2 U R2 U L2 U F2 L D' U R' D' F R' D2 B' D' 
21. 20.719 F2 R' U B' L' D' L F L' F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 D F2 
22. (31.048) D B R2 D' B U F' B' R' D2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' B2 
23. 25.876 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L' B' R' D' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 
24. 26.086 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F L2 F R' F' L B' U' B D' U 
25. 20.703 L R F2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R F2 L' D L' B F L B' U' B2 R2 
26. 25.214 U' F' R F D' F2 B U' F D2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 B R2 B2 
27. (30.862) D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 R' D' U2 B' F D2 R 
28. 23.922 B' R' F2 U' F2 D F2 D B R D2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 L U2 R2 
29. 24.680 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F' R U' L' 
30. 25.095 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' D' L' B' R' D2 F' U2 F L2 D 
31. 22.665 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B D F2 R' U' F' R' B2 F2 R' 
32. 21.231 B2 R F2 L2 B L2 B' U R L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U 
33. 26.905 R2 F2 L' F L2 B2 D' R D' L' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 
34. 28.182 R' D' L' D R F U F R' U B2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 
35. (19.300) U2 L2 U2 B D2 B2 F U2 B2 F' L D2 R F R U' R D' L D' 
36. 26.339 D2 R2 F L2 B D2 L2 F D2 L2 F' U' B2 L F2 U' F L' U F2 L' 
37. 28.092 F L' F B U R' F' U R L' F2 R' B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 
38. 28.432 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' B' D U2 F' L' B' F U' F2 R 
39. 22.759 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 D' L' U' L' B F2 
40. 24.964 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L D L R2 D L2 U B' L D 
41. 26.030 D2 B L2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 U B L2 F R' B' R' B2 F' U' 
42. 27.883 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D F' R U' L R' B2 D B D2 L' U 
43. 25.920 U F U L' B U R B R L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' 
44. 29.047 D2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B R2 B' R2 B D F U' L U F2 D' L' F2 
45. 26.102 F2 R D2 L D2 R' U2 L R2 D2 F2 D' U2 F' L' D' L' D L' R2 D' 
46. 28.264 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' U F2 L2 F' R' F L U' L D 
47. 27.933 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B R2 B' R' F' U B2 
48. 26.022 D2 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 R D U2 R2 B R U2 F' U 
49. 27.186 L2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' B F2 L2 R' D B2 D' R D' R' 
50. 22.100 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 D B2 L2 F U2 R D L R D2 F D2 U 
51. 21.870 R L B' L2 D B2 L' F2 U' B R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' 
52. 21.990 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D F2 U R' B2 D2 L2 F' R F U B2 L2 
53. 26.646 D' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B' L D' F R' F2 D2 R' F R 
54. 26.719 F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L B L' R2 D2 B' F D2 R F' 
55. 26.359 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 B' U R B' U F2 L D' B' L' B2 
56. 26.889 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' F2 D L' B R' F2 D2 U' L R' U 
57. (19.732) D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D L B' D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B U L' 
58. 20.262 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B' L2 B2 D' U2 F R F2 U2 F' 
59. 29.585 B' D2 L' D' R F2 U D2 B' U R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 D B2 U' 
60. 21.541 F2 L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B D' L D2 U R U B2 R F 
61. (15.392) F D' F B' U' L2 D F' L F' R2 U2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 L' U2 
62. 26.182 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U F' L' F L B U2 B2 F' R D 
63. 22.951 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' D' F' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R' B' F L 
64. 23.324 L2 B2 F D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 F' L U2 B U L2 D' B D R' D 
65. 24.855 R2 B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L' R2 F U B2 L R' U' F2 
66. 25.292 B2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L F R' U2 F2 R2 B U F R 
67. 21.754 B F L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 U' R F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B F2 
68. 26.650 F2 R D2 L2 U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L' U' B' R' U B F2 D' L' R' U' 
69. 22.314 D' F2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L U B2 L2 D B' D R B2 R' 
70. 22.981 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L D2 U2 L' F R U B' D' B 
71. 25.791 F D2 B R2 B D2 U2 B U2 B U2 L F D F' R F2 D' L 
72. 20.192 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U' R D F' D' L F D B2 F2 L 
73. 20.613 R F' R F2 D' F R' D2 F R2 U B2 U2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 
74. 22.015 R D2 F2 L B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B' L2 D B' F D2 B2 F2 R D' 
75. 26.794 L' F' D2 R L U2 D F U2 R' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U 
76. 29.313 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R U' L' U' F R D2 B' D' L 
77. 23.350 R' U2 R2 F R L F2 D' F U2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 L' B2 
78. 24.949 F' R2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F D2 L' D' B L' U' R B' D R2 U 
79. 25.823 U' D' R F2 R' B' R2 F U R' U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 U L2 
80. 22.214 U2 D' R' F' L' B' D' R2 F U' R' B2 L' F2 R U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' 
81. 25.753 D2 B L2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L' R2 B' U2 L' B' D2 L' D' U 
82. 21.278 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D F D2 L B' L R2 D' L2 U F2 
83. 25.852 D2 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U L' U2 F' U L R' U' L 
84. (19.034) D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' U L' B U2 L B2 F2 U' L D R2 
85. 26.272 F L F2 U' D2 B' D' R L' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 B' R2 F2 U2 
86. 22.282 B2 U2 L D2 R U2 F2 L F2 L' R D' R F R U' B2 R' B F2 R2 
87. 21.522 R U2 B U2 D B' U R' B U' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 
88. 23.302 D2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D B' L' U' L' F' D' B2 R 
89. 21.856 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' D' R' D' F' D2 R' B2 F 
90. 28.521 U2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R' D' L' F U' L' B U2 L D 
91. 25.486 B2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' R B' D L2 B2 R2 D2 
92. 23.130 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F R D L2 B' F' D' B U F2 
93. 26.941 U2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 F U2 B U2 F' R' B L F U' L' D' F R 
94. 28.707 B2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 L D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L B D2 
95. 21.427 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F U2 B R2 B2 U2 L F R' F2 U L U2 F2 D2 
96. 26.328 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' L U' F L2 U R' D2 B' R2 U2 
97. (19.705) D' R2 U' L2 D' U L2 R2 U B2 U2 R' B2 R' D L' B L2 B2 D' R' 
98. 25.941 D2 L B' R' U2 D F' U2 B U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' R2 
99. 24.103 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 B2 R2 D' R' U' L B' D2 L' D' F D 
100. 28.191 B D2 F U2 B L2 U2 B L2 B2 F' U R' B D' R' U2 L2 D' F2


----------



## yoshinator (May 25, 2014)

Really quite good.

Average of 12: 32.37
1. 30.33 D2 L2 Fw2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 F' L' D' Uw' U' R' Fw' Uw2 R' Fw' D' Fw Rw U R2 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw Rw F2 R' U Uw2 Rw R2 F Uw R L' F R 
2. (28.68) D2 Uw U' B2 U2 F Uw' L2 U2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw' B' F2 D B2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2 Rw' Uw' U2 D2 Fw' F U2 Uw' Rw' Fw' R F Rw R2 U' 
3. 33.84 L B2 Fw F D Fw D' U' R' U2 R U' Uw2 D2 Rw U' Uw Rw2 B' L Uw' L F2 U Rw' D' L' Rw2 D Uw2 Rw B D' Fw' B2 F D Rw2 R' U 
4. 32.53 B' Uw2 B F2 Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 R D R' Fw' D U Fw L' Uw2 F2 D U R Rw' Uw2 U' Rw Uw' D F2 Rw Uw' R D F2 Rw D Uw Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 
5. 31.87 D' Rw L2 R' F2 R2 D F2 U2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw' L Rw2 D L' Uw D2 R2 L Rw2 B' L R' U Rw2 F2 U B2 F' Uw R B2 L2 Uw L U2 Fw 
6. 37.21 B D R2 B' Uw Rw B L U Uw' F' B' R2 L D Uw' Fw D2 F' Rw' Fw2 Rw R' L2 F' L Uw' Rw2 L2 Fw Rw U' F2 Fw' L Rw' D2 B2 Rw2 D 
7. (37.83) B' F2 L D2 R' Fw' R2 B' D' U L Fw' R Rw2 Uw F R D F2 Fw' U' D L' Rw U' B D' Uw' B' Rw F' U L R B2 L U Rw2 Fw' B2 
8. 29.71 Uw2 B Rw L' B' Fw2 Rw Fw U2 Fw' Uw2 L Fw' Uw2 D B Fw R2 B Uw Rw' Uw' D' B U B R F B D' L' B2 R2 F' D2 Rw Fw' D Fw2 R 
9. 34.74 L2 B' F2 Fw' D2 F' Rw2 L R Uw2 Fw B' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 D B' R B' D Fw Rw2 D' B Uw' L R B2 R F2 R2 U R2 D' B' Uw2 U' 
10. 31.41 L' D2 R B2 Uw' F' D2 F2 U' Fw2 R' F2 D2 U2 Fw D' R2 B' L' R' U D Fw2 F' B U2 Rw2 R Uw Rw2 R B D R2 U2 F U' F' U2 B2 
11. 30.89 Fw' D' R' D R2 U' F' R' D2 B2 F2 D Uw L' F2 D2 Rw' F2 B2 Rw2 D2 Rw D' R' U' Fw U2 F' Fw2 R2 Rw U D' R2 Rw B' D B2 F' Uw2 
12. 31.16 U B2 Fw' F' Rw Uw' R Rw D2 Fw R2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw B2 R2 Uw U' R' U Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw' D' L2 Rw2 Uw D R B2 Uw2 F2 D F2 U

Edit: Meh

Average of 25: 33.21


Spoiler



1. 32.69 R2 Rw' D' Uw' F R' Fw' B U' Uw' D' Rw Uw2 B F' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw R2 B2 R D R' Fw' F' Uw' Fw2 U Fw' B' Rw' U Uw D2 F2 Uw Fw' B2 R 
2. 30.33 D2 L2 Fw2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 F' L' D' Uw' U' R' Fw' Uw2 R' Fw' D' Fw Rw U R2 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw Rw F2 R' U Uw2 Rw R2 F Uw R L' F R 
3. (28.68) D2 Uw U' B2 U2 F Uw' L2 U2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw' B' F2 D B2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2 Rw' Uw' U2 D2 Fw' F U2 Uw' Rw' Fw' R F Rw R2 U' 
4. 33.84 L B2 Fw F D Fw D' U' R' U2 R U' Uw2 D2 Rw U' Uw Rw2 B' L Uw' L F2 U Rw' D' L' Rw2 D Uw2 Rw B D' Fw' B2 F D Rw2 R' U 
5. 32.53 B' Uw2 B F2 Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 R D R' Fw' D U Fw L' Uw2 F2 D U R Rw' Uw2 U' Rw Uw' D F2 Rw Uw' R D F2 Rw D Uw Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 
6. 31.87 D' Rw L2 R' F2 R2 D F2 U2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw' L Rw2 D L' Uw D2 R2 L Rw2 B' L R' U Rw2 F2 U B2 F' Uw R B2 L2 Uw L U2 Fw 
7. 37.21 B D R2 B' Uw Rw B L U Uw' F' B' R2 L D Uw' Fw D2 F' Rw' Fw2 Rw R' L2 F' L Uw' Rw2 L2 Fw Rw U' F2 Fw' L Rw' D2 B2 Rw2 D 
8. (37.83) B' F2 L D2 R' Fw' R2 B' D' U L Fw' R Rw2 Uw F R D F2 Fw' U' D L' Rw U' B D' Uw' B' Rw F' U L R B2 L U Rw2 Fw' B2 
9. 29.71 Uw2 B Rw L' B' Fw2 Rw Fw U2 Fw' Uw2 L Fw' Uw2 D B Fw R2 B Uw Rw' Uw' D' B U B R F B D' L' B2 R2 F' D2 Rw Fw' D Fw2 R 
10. 34.74 L2 B' F2 Fw' D2 F' Rw2 L R Uw2 Fw B' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 D B' R B' D Fw Rw2 D' B Uw' L R B2 R F2 R2 U R2 D' B' Uw2 U' 
11. 31.41 L' D2 R B2 Uw' F' D2 F2 U' Fw2 R' F2 D2 U2 Fw D' R2 B' L' R' U D Fw2 F' B U2 Rw2 R Uw Rw2 R B D R2 U2 F U' F' U2 B2 
12. 30.89 Fw' D' R' D R2 U' F' R' D2 B2 F2 D Uw L' F2 D2 Rw' F2 B2 Rw2 D2 Rw D' R' U' Fw U2 F' Fw2 R2 Rw U D' R2 Rw B' D B2 F' Uw2 
13. 31.16 U B2 Fw' F' Rw Uw' R Rw D2 Fw R2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw B2 R2 Uw U' R' U Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw' D' L2 Rw2 Uw D R B2 Uw2 F2 D F2 U 
14. 32.99 F' L2 Rw R U' D' B2 Fw' U' D2 L2 Fw U2 Uw' Rw2 R D2 L' F L2 F2 Rw' D F Rw' L' D Uw' U2 F' U2 D2 R' U' B U' L2 Fw F' U2 
15. (29.45) U2 R F2 Fw2 R2 D' R B Uw U L' R Uw D2 F' Fw' Rw2 B' D Rw' F Rw2 B L' Uw2 F D B' D2 R D2 Rw' L' U' R L' D2 F R' D2 
16. (39.90) L2 U R U R' F2 Uw2 U' B2 R' Fw D' Rw2 L2 U' F' B' D F R D' B Uw' Rw U2 Fw2 R' L' Uw Rw2 D U' Uw2 L Uw L U' B' F Uw 
17. 33.56 R' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 D B2 Rw' L Fw' D' Uw' F2 D R D2 F2 D Fw2 R2 Rw Uw Rw Fw' Uw2 U' D' Rw2 U R Rw' U2 D L B' Uw2 D B' R 
18. 31.82 U Uw2 Rw D' Fw' R F' B U D' F' D' R2 F D B Uw' R2 Fw' Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 B' Rw F' Rw2 D R2 Rw L D' Uw2 Fw2 R' L2 Fw' B2 F2 U' 
19. 35.70 D R D2 R Rw2 Uw2 D2 B' L B F' L' R' U2 Rw' D' Uw' B F' Rw2 Uw2 B' D' Uw' F L' R F2 Uw2 F' R D F R Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' D' U 
20. 31.82 F' U' D' Rw U R2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R' D' L' Fw2 B2 R2 D' U2 F U' F2 Uw' D R' Rw2 L' B2 R B2 Rw U2 Rw' Uw' Rw F2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw' L B2 
21. 35.69 Uw2 F' Rw' D' F' B2 L' U2 B Uw' Rw' U2 Fw' F2 Rw F L F' D L' D Fw2 D' R Rw2 Uw2 L' D2 Fw2 D2 F U' D2 Rw Uw F' B' Fw' D2 F' 
22. 36.51 U D' F2 D' U2 Uw F U R' F2 Rw2 R' L F Rw Uw F' Uw2 R' B' Uw' R' U' Fw' B' U' Fw' U Rw Fw' R D' Uw' L2 Uw Rw B' Rw R' Fw' 
23. 33.19 R U B' U' R2 Rw U' Uw Fw' L' R2 D' F2 U' F2 Rw L2 R' Fw L U2 B2 F2 D2 R Rw2 F' B2 U' Rw' F2 Rw' U F2 U2 F' R' Uw' F R' 
24. 34.97 F' Uw2 Fw' U' B U B Fw2 Uw2 D' R2 D2 L' Rw2 D2 F' Fw' U2 Rw B' Rw' B' Uw2 Fw' L' B2 L U' F R' L2 Uw' L B2 Fw L R Uw2 Fw2 U2 
25. 34.88 U' D2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw2 L2 R B2 Fw' R Uw2 B2 Uw' D' F' R' F' Rw' U2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' B2 Fw' U Rw R' Uw2 Fw' D Rw' Uw F R2 Fw Uw' R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 25, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> for some reason alot of people say that my tps is really fast. I struggle to get 6 tps in a solve



Really? Seems like yours hits 6-7 pretty easy.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 25, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Really? Seems like yours hits 6-7 pretty easy.



well idk really, maybe I can get 6, but the 5.16 I got a few days ago was 5.42 tps (28 moves)

actually it did have a lockup on pll so yeah maybe


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 25, 2014)

1. 8.45 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 F' R B' F2 R' D F2 D2 U2 F' U' 3rd Sub-9


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 25, 2014)

Wooohoooo

Average of 12: 11.22 (LiYing)
1. (9.28) L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' U' B2 U L2 F' R' B' F' L' U' L2 B' R2 F2 
2. 11.95 D' U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 R U R2 B D' R' U B 
3. 10.59 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' U2 L2 F' L' B F D' L D L2 R' D2 F 
4. 11.52 D2 L2 B F R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 D L U' F2 D2 L2 B' D' F' U 
5. 11.64 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B' U' R 
6. 10.90 D' R U' R2 F' L F2 U' B D' L B2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 L F2 R' 
7. 12.63 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U' R U' B U L' U B2 U' R2 D 
8. 10.79+ L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D B2 U' R' B U2 L B2 R F2 L B2 R2 *Real shame*
9. 10.22 L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 U R' F' L' D' L2 R' F L' R2 D 
10. 11.15 R2 D2 B U2 R2 F R2 F U2 L2 F2 D R U B F L F' D' R' B2 
11. (14.80) D2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F2 L B U2 L2 F' D' B L2 D2 
12. 10.79 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B L2 B R F' L2 R2 D2 R2 U

Last 5 solves was a 10.91 average of 5



Spoiler: Stats



stats: (hide)
number of times: 14/14
best time: 9.28
worst time: 14.80

current avg5: 10.91 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 10.91 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 11.22 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 11.22 (σ = 0.72)

session avg: 11.42 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 11.50


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2014)

Pretended I was at a comp participating in clock

First round: (10.09), 7.21, (7.13), 7.64, 7.34 = 7.40
Final round: 8.95, (5.71), 8.31, 9.10, (11.23) = 8.79

Would place me 6th in the world for single and 9th in the world for average  Scrambles were easy though



Spoiler: Scramble for the 5.71





```
1. 5.71   
 UU u     dU u3    dd u5'   Ud u4'   dU u'    Ud u3    UU u'    UU       UU       dd       dd
 dd d'    dU       UU d2    Ud       UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd       Ud
```


----------



## scottishcuber (May 25, 2014)

15 puzzle single: 6.425s, 59 moves, 9.183tps 



Spoiler



3 2 8 4\12 6 5 14\13 0 1 10\7 9 15 11
DDRULLDRRULULDRURDLDRULRULURDLDLULURRDLULDDRUURDLLURDRULDLU


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2014)

Pb 2x2 ao5
4.23 (4.89) (3.53) (4.53) (3.65)
Avg : 4.13
Time to learn cll?


----------



## Tanisimo (May 25, 2014)

PB 4x4 Single

51.077 F' D' Fw' B Rw Uw2 L' U2 L D' Rw' F Fw' D' L Rw' Uw2 Fw' B' R' D F Rw U' Fw B' R' Uw F Fw B2 U L2 Rw F2 B' Rw D L R2

lol V perm


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 25, 2014)

Jonatan Kłosko skewb 4.08 avg 12 (UWR?) 
stackmat of course


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2014)

7.88 R B2 R U2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' U F2 R' U' B R U B' L 

NL again. 2 sub 8s today wat

Edit:

Average of 5: 10.36
1. (9.71) D L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 B2 L2 B D2 R U2 F2 L' B' L' U B' 
2. 9.94 D2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 D' B2 D2 B' U L D R 
3. 10.14 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B' D B U2 R2 B U' L' R U2 
4. (12.73) U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' B' L' U2 R' D L2 B' L2 U R2 
5. 11.01 U2 B U D2 R B' L B R D2 F2 U F2 R2 U D R2 B2 D' 

PLL skip on the 2nd and 3rd solves lol


----------



## scottishcuber (May 25, 2014)

YESS!

23.65 PLL time attack UWR

25.79 avg12 UWR


----------



## antoineccantin (May 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> YESS!
> 
> 23.65 PLL time attack UWR
> 
> 25.79 avg12 UWR



Daaang. On video?



Przemek Kaleta said:


> Jonatan Kłosko skewb 4.08 avg 12 (UWR?)
> stackmat of course



Apparently, both Brandon and Kennan have sub-4s.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2014)

444 single, ao5, ao12, with Hoya

32.81

36.35, (32.81), 34.07, (44.81), 39.46 => 36.63

36.35, (32.81), 34.07, 44.81, 39.46, 41.52, 34.62, 41.81, (46.95), 42.98, 38.94, 37.36 => 39.19

All non-creator UWRs?


----------



## SirWaffle (May 25, 2014)

PB mega avg of 12 1:10.76 and PB mo3 1:04.77. I almost got a PB avg of 5 but got a 5:14 due to an explosion so yea... 

1:10.89, 1:13.39, 1:22.75, (1:04.04, (1:03.97), 1:06.29), (5:14.85), 1:14.30, 1:10.79, 1:04.00, 1:08.64, 1:12.50


----------



## scottishcuber (May 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Daaang. On video?



nah. And I won't try and get anything on vid tbh.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Apparently, both Brandon and Kennan have sub-4s.



Lel, on twisttheweb and using keybord? xD 
:tu


----------



## kcl (May 25, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Lel, on twisttheweb and using keybord? xD
> :tu


I'd like to mention TTW forces you to have hands off the cube...

I still have 4.06 non TTW. He's certainly very close. I need to fix a torpedo today and then I'll go for a sub 4 lol.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'd like to mention TTW forces you to have hands off the cube...



You don't say 




kclejeune said:


> I still have 4.06 non TTW


Ok. With stackmat?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 25, 2014)

avg of 5: 3.54

Time List:
1. 3.49 L B U B U' R' U' l b' 
2. (4.12) U R B R B U' B' u 
3. (3.38) U L B L' U' L' R L l' b' 
4. 3.67 U L' B U R U' L' B' l' r u' 
5. 3.46 U R' U' L' U' B R B' U' r b


----------



## yoshinator (May 25, 2014)

With all this discussion about super nuby events (skoob), I figured it would be good if we brought it back to what _really_ matters, 4x4:

*Average of 12: 31.68*
1. (27.70) Fw2 R' Uw' Fw' B' F2 L' R2 B' F' Rw2 Fw' F' U R2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 L U' F Uw' Rw2 D2 B' D2 R L2 Fw U R2 D' L2 U' Fw' L2 B2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 
2. 32.20 L2 U2 F U B U' L2 F2 B' Uw' Fw' F U2 Rw D Rw F' R Rw Uw2 U2 D2 B Fw R Fw' R F' Fw' U2 Rw' B2 Rw' F' Uw2 L F2 D2 Fw F' 
3. 35.66 R2 F2 R' U Rw2 Uw' L Uw2 L' Fw2 Uw' R' Fw' R2 U2 Fw' U2 Fw' B2 U' R U Fw2 B D Fw2 U' R D2 L' F' Uw' Rw2 U' L' Rw' D2 L2 R2 Fw2 
4. 28.63 R2 B' R' D2 Fw D2 B' D' Uw2 R2 Fw R' F L2 F L U D' B Rw Uw' L Fw' F B' U2 L2 Uw' U L' B' D' Fw2 Uw L F L Fw' R Fw' 
5. 33.46 Uw2 U2 B' Rw D2 L R' Fw R' Uw2 F2 B' Uw' F B L F Fw' L' R2 F D2 Rw2 F U D Rw U2 Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 U2 F' U D' R Rw2 F' D' 
6. 30.14 Fw' R2 U2 R' Uw2 L2 Uw2 B' F' R' B' U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw B Uw Rw B' R' U2 Rw B2 R Rw' B R2 D' Fw2 D' R2 D Fw U' D2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw F' 
7. 33.33 F2 D F' Uw L2 D Rw2 D B2 F' Fw D2 B R D2 U' Uw2 Fw D F2 Fw L R' D' F' D2 Uw2 B' R' Fw Uw2 D F Uw' F2 L' F D' B2 D' 
8. 31.42 Rw Fw2 B' U' R2 Rw' L' D2 R2 U' Uw D' Fw2 Rw' B2 F Uw D B U B F2 R2 Fw2 R' U' D' F' Uw2 Rw' U2 D2 Rw2 U2 Fw' U L' B Rw D2 
9. 28.81 D R2 Fw2 Rw F' Fw D L2 F2 L Rw Fw U2 Fw L' Uw2 U2 F' L U2 R2 B Uw D B' Fw Uw' Fw B' D2 R' U2 Uw F' U F' B2 Rw' R Uw2 
10. 32.70 D R' Fw2 Rw2 R' L D2 Uw' Rw L R' F U2 D' Fw' L' F U Uw L' D R U' Fw D' B2 F2 L' F L B L' Uw U2 F' Uw L Uw F' D' 
11. 30.44 B2 L' F L R2 D' U Uw L' U F Rw U' Rw Fw' L2 Rw U2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 F Rw' L2 F' L' F2 Fw D Rw2 B2 Uw U2 B' U' Uw' B U' L' Fw2 
12. (37.97) Uw' B' L D2 Uw R2 Rw2 Fw U Uw D B R2 D R Rw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 R' U D' F2 Uw' U' F2 Rw' D2 L D' R' U' Uw2 R' F2 Uw2 D2 Rw' Fw' F


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2014)

Is that your true pb?

If so, I'm less than a second anyway which I'm sorta happy about


----------



## yoshinator (May 25, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Is that your true pb?
> 
> If so, I'm less than a second anyway which I'm sorta happy about



No way! I posted that because it had a shittonne of parity, and sub-25 minusLL almost every solve. I have a high 29 avg12 with no parity.

Edit: Backstory so that the polish don't kill me.

I got it like the day after I did my fake 29 avg25, and didn't post it because I thought people would call bs.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2014)

Oh right. It doesn't matter if people would call bs imo, if you know it's a "real" average then you have nothing to worry about. I wouldn't really care about anyone who might call me out on having fake solves, because I know that the truth is that all my solves are real. It's not your responsibility to convince people that your solves are real.

But if EVERYONE thought my solves were fake... then idk...


----------



## yoshinator (May 25, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh right. It doesn't matter if people would call bs imo, if you know it's a "real" average then you have nothing to worry about. I wouldn't really care about anyone who might call me out on having fake solves, because I know that the truth is that all my solves are real. It's not your responsibility to convince people that your solves are real.
> 
> But if EVERYONE thought my solves were fake... then idk...



I agree with what you're saying to some degree, but you have to realize that it's no longer just about the cubing. There are some people in this community who I respect tremendously, and I care a lot about their opinion of me, and so I want them to know that my solves are real.


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 25, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 444 single, ao5, ao12, with Hoya
> 
> 32.81
> 
> ...




I think Jong-ho Jeong has the UWRs


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I agree with what you're saying to some degree, but you have to realize that it's no longer just about the cubing. There are some people in this community who I respect tremendously, and I care a lot about their opinion of me, and so I want them to know that my solves are real.


Very fair point indeed, I admit I really do care about the opinions of those who matter to me 



DavidCip86 said:


> I think Jong-ho Jeong has the UWRs


Ah I wasn't clear. Yes I think he does have all the UWRs. But my claim is for the UWRs for those who did not invent the Hoya method


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 25, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Ah I wasn't clear. Yes I think he does have all the UWRs. But my claim is for the UWRs for those who did not invent the Hoya method


Oh...I didn't know he invented the method xD I thought that the inventor must have the last name of "Hoya"  sorry


----------



## scottishcuber (May 25, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Oh...I didn't know he invented the method xD I thought that the inventor must have the last name of "Hoya"  sorry



Jong-ho Hoya Jeong is his facebook name.


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Jong-ho Hoya Jeong is his facebook name.


Oh, thanks


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Jong-ho Hoya Jeong is his facebook name.



lol i shaw that too but it thought he would have added it just becuase he invented the hoya methode


----------



## mitch1234 (May 25, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> How many times did you delete to get that average?


0

Also:


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 25, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh right. It doesn't matter if people would call bs imo, if you know it's a "real" average then you have nothing to worry about. I wouldn't really care about anyone who might call me out on having fake solves, because I know that the truth is that all my solves are real. It's not your responsibility to convince people that your solves are real.
> 
> But if EVERYONE thought my solves were fake... then idk...



I've a small list of people I definitely want to meet atleast once and you're there  

Btw Fakkkeeeeee.


----------



## kcl (May 25, 2014)

Epic fail ao12 on cam 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-25
avg of 12: 9.80


Time List:
1. 8.17 U D' R L D L F' D L2 B' U2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 
2. 8.40 F2 L2 F2 L F R2 F' D2 B R' U' D' B2 D' L2 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 
3. 11.49 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' U B R2 D2 F' U R U' B' F 
4. 8.67 U2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 U B' L R' U2 F R U' B U' F 
5. 9.34 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' L R2 B U R' D' B' L B U2 
6. 8.31 U2 D2 F R D' L2 F D L' B D' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D 
7. (8.12) L' D F' U2 D L U D' L' B L' D2 F2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R 
8. 11.00 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 B L2 R D2 B D2 L R' D B' 
9. 10.80 R U D' L2 D L' B L' F U F' B R2 F' D2 F2 B D2 
10. (13.30) B2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 U L2 F2 U' L B R B' R B R B' D F' 
11. 11.34 L F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 B' U' R D' L2 B D F' R2 
12. 10.51 L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B R' B' U' L F' U B F' R' U

Got ridiculously shaky at the end, the average could've been really low 9.


----------



## yoshinator (May 25, 2014)

Ehhh... not terrible.

Average of 25: 9.24


Spoiler



1. 8.97 U' L F L U2 B L' U L B R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U R2 D' 
2. 9.39 R2 F' R' L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2 B L2 
3. 8.38 U2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 L2 F' R U2 B' D F R2 U' F L 
4. 9.62 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L D U' F' R' 
5. 8.83 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 D R2 U L2 B' U2 L D R' B2 F U' B' 
6. 9.91 F D' L U R D F D F U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 
7. 10.15 R' L' D B' U' D' B' R2 L B' R U2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 
8. 8.55 F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B R F' R B D' L D2 L2 B' 
9. 8.24 D2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F R F U' 
10. 10.54 U F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 F U2 R B' U L F' D B U2 
11. 8.41 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' U' B' L D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D' 
12. 8.26 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 U F2 L2 D2 L R2 F' L2 U' B' L' R' B2 
13. (13.36) F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L U' L U2 R' B' D' F2 L' B' 
14. 8.31 D F' B2 R' L' D R B' U D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 D2 
15. (13.63) B2 L2 R U2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R' F' U' F U' F' L' F D R' F' 
16. (7.77) L2 F' R L2 U B U' D' B L' B2 R B2 R D2 B2 R' L' D2 
17. 8.55 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 F U' B' L2 U2 L F' U2 L' R2 
18. 8.36 D R F2 L' B U B D2 R' F B2 U2 F2 R B2 R F2 L' D2 L U2 
19. 9.79 F2 R F2 D' R2 U F U B' D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R F2 L U2 L B2 
20. 10.70 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R U2 F2 U' F R2 B' F U2 B' D' L2 B' 
21. 12.72 D2 B U' B R B R2 L' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 
22. 8.73 F2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 U L' B F' U' F D' L U B 
23. 9.34 U2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R F' L' R' U2 B D' B' R' U R 
24. (7.42) F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D L U2 B' D2 L F2 L2 B' F2 U 
25. 8.19 F' D2 F' D' R U' R2 L' B U2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 R2



And a crappy 9.4x avg50


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 25, 2014)

7x7 ao5: 5:24.65 (pb)

oh and 5:40.86 ao25 (first time ever going that long without resetting the session lol)


----------



## SirWaffle (May 25, 2014)

1:09.36 mega avg of 12 and 1:06.66 avg of 5, both PBs and on cam. Might upload but idk

((1:02.57), 1:03.10, 1:13.59, 1:07.12, 1:09.76), 1:13.72, 1:08.98, 1:15.93, 1:03.90, (1:19.18), 1:07.90, 1:09.57,


----------



## guysensei1 (May 26, 2014)

PB ao5 for 2x2
1) 3.05 U2 F2 U2 F R2 U R U F' R' U
2) 4.08 R2 U R U' F' R2 U' R U F' U2
3) (2.29) U R U' F' U2 R' U' F' U R U
4) 4.49 F2 U' F R' U2 R F R2 F R' F
5) (5.18) R' F R F2 U' R U R' F' U2 R'

Avg: 3.88
Really easy scrambles.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 26, 2014)

Did a feet solve, giving me a dazzling PB of 19:21.19

That was horribly exhausting. I had a corner twist too.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 26, 2014)

1. 1.82 R F2 R2 F' R' U F2 U2 R'


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 26, 2014)

Average of 5: 11.15
1. 11.22 U' R2 D2 R' F U L F' D L F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 L F2 U2 R' 
2. (14.79) L' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' U F' L2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 
3. 10.87 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 B' L' B D' F L' F2 R2 D' B F' 
4. 11.37 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D L2 U' L' U2 L F' R D2 B' R D 
5. (9.85) F' L2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B D2 F2 D R2 F' R F2 R2 F2 L2 U'

Best I've got on cam. I'm uploading it..............now.


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 26, 2014)

1:49.82 5x5 single (.01 from pb)
19.04 3x3 ao50 (pb)


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 26, 2014)

Official OH 14.19 single, 17.91 average


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2014)

10.92, (10.31), 11.95, (17.51+), 11.68
11.06 PB Mo3, 11.52 Ao5. 30-34 in 3x3 race thread.


Spoiler



30. D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F' D U R D F' D2 U2 L' 
31. B2 D2 F L D L' U F' B2 D' L' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L F2 L2 
32. B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D F' D' R F' R F D' B' R2 F2 
33. R B R D2 F L' F D R F2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 B2 
34. F2 D F' B2 L' F' B D' F U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 D'



E: 12.95 Ao12...
13.03, 15.24, 10.92, (10.31), 11.95, (17.51+), 11.68, 14.49, 10.70, 12.77, 13.88, 14.83


Spoiler



28. D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' B' R D2 B' R2 D' L2 D' 
29. L2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U' B' D R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D L 
30. D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F' D U R D F' D2 U2 L' 
31. B2 D2 F L D L' U F' B2 D' L' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L F2 L2 
32. B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D F' D' R F' R F D' B' R2 F2 
33. R B R D2 F L' F D R F2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 B2 
34. F2 D F' B2 L' F' B D' F U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 D' 
35. D2 L U2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 U F R' B' L U B2 F' D2 L 
36. U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R F U B R' U' B' F' D2 
37. D2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 B' U R D U L' D2 F 
38. B2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' R' F2 U' B2 U' L' B2 F2 D 
39. R' B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U B2 D2 R F' U L2 F' R2 F2 R


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Official OH 14.19 single, 17.91 average



Nice


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.948, 62 moves, 10.424tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




156211079834111213145

RDRDLULDRDLUURRDDLURURDLULDRRDLLUURRDLLUULDRURDLDRURDLLURULDLU


----------



## Bindedsa (May 26, 2014)

2x2 PBs

3.89 MO100
3.46 Average of 12
2.81 Average of 5
4x4
1:01.67 Average of 12
57.45 Average of 5
48.52 Single


----------



## yoshinator (May 26, 2014)

Yes on cam!

Average of 12: 8.92
1. (7.21) L D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' F' R2 D' F U B F R B' D' 
2. 7.89 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U L' F2 R2 F D R U2 
3. (12.99) L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B U' L U2 F' R' B' D B' U 
4. 9.77 F L2 F U2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L U L D2 F L' R F U2 
5. 9.00 U2 B L2 F D2 B R2 F2 L F U R B L' F R2 B2 D R2 
6. 8.21 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 F' L' D R2 B R U' F2 
7. 8.43 B2 R2 B' F2 U2 F D2 L2 B L2 U2 L' U' F U B D2 F2 R F' U2 
8. 9.87 B' F' D2 U2 F D2 L2 B L2 B2 F2 R' F2 U' B' R D' U' F L2 B2 
9. 9.89 D F' L2 B2 L D F D L D R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 
10. 8.97 U2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 L B2 L R2 B2 D' B L R B U' B F2 L' U' 
11. 8.24 R2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F' L' B U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' L' 
12. 8.94 L2 D U F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U2 B' L F D L D2 F R2 U2 R


----------



## kcl (May 26, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yes on cam!
> 
> Average of 12: 8.92
> 1. (7.21) L D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' F' R2 D' F U B F R B' D'
> ...



welp I guess I'm filming all day today


----------



## yoshinator (May 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> welp I guess I'm filming all day today



<3


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2014)

10.619 TPS Ao5 on 15 puzzle...


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2014)

Did a little [linear] FMC practice in the bus. I got 40 3 times


----------



## kcl (May 26, 2014)

5.77 yayayayay

F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 R' B D U2 B' U B' D L2 U 
z2 y'// inspection 
L' F2 R2// cross
U' L U2 L' U' L U2 L'// first pair
F U' F'// second pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R'//third pair
R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R// Fourth pair 
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R// OLL

Rotationless 

43/5.77= 7.45tps meh


----------



## Sajwo (May 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 7.45tps meh



Higher tps than best official single, nice


----------



## kcl (May 26, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Higher tps than best official single, nice



Woah are there reconstructions of my official solves? I'm dead serious here.


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2014)

haha, 1.474 Ao5 w/ 12.980 TPS Ao5, both PBs. 20.333 movecount Ao5. 8 puzzle.


----------



## RjFx2 (May 26, 2014)

*Pyraminx - 50 solves*

_I did pretty good for my first Ao50 for any cube. My times were very inconsistent, though (9-32). I need to work on knowing what to do next (looking ahead). I might learn some new methods for the pyraminx. I use a Shengshou Pyraminx. I think I can start getting sub 10 Ao5/Ao12 in a few weeks._
*Ao50: 19.34
Ao10/12: 18.64
Ao10: 18.31
Ao5: 16.42
Ao3/5: 16.41
Best: 9.89
*


Spoiler: Times:



*50:	00:17.52	x
49:	00:16.56	x
48:	00:15.02	x
47:	00:17.85	x
46:	00:15.15	x* (Best Ao5 and Ao3/5 I believe, good, consistent finish.)
45:	00:21.21	x
44:	00:18.75	x
43:	00:24.74	x
42:	00:17.51	x
41:	00:18.86	x
40:	00:24.03	x
39:	00:19.02	x
38:	00:12.49	x
37:	00:16.51	x
36:	00:19.01	x
35:	00:17.28	x
34:	00:20.89	x
33:	00:18.56	x
32:	00:17.63	x
31:	00:16.93	x
30:	00:17.41	x
29:	00:10.89	x
28:	00:22.62	x
27:	00:19.67	x
26:	00:11.64	x
25:	00:21.52	x
24:	00:28.03	x
23:	00:14.69	x
22:	00:18.42	x
21:	00:12.25	x
20:	00:11.51	x
19:	00:25.28	x
18:	00:24.02	x
17:	00:12.78	x
16:	00:24.21	x
15:	00:20.09	x
14:	00:22.01	x
13:	00:27.93	x
12:	00:09.89	x
11:	00:16.82	x
10:	00:12.35	x
9:	00:18.80	x
8:	00:32.20	x
7:	00:14.67	x
6:	00:21.75	x
5:	00:28.23	x
4:	00:22.30	x
3:	00:27.01	x
2:	00:24.14	x
1:	00:28.30	x


----------



## kcl (May 26, 2014)

None of those are official..?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> None of those are official..?



This isn't the "Official Accomplishment Thread" is it? I don't see any problem.


----------



## kcl (May 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> This isn't the "Official Accomplishment Thread" is it? I don't see any problem.



vcuber gave link to my cubesolv.es page, I guess it didn't quote lol. I wasn't referring to the post above me.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> edited post.. Should make more sense now



Nope.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 27, 2014)

First sub-24 Ao100. New PB.* Ao100: 23.896 (σ=1.71)*



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-26
avg of 100: 23.896

Time List:
1. 24.608 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 L' D' L' R' U' R' D B' R2 
2. 27.323 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 L U2 B2 D U B2 R' B U' R' D R' B 
3. 20.942 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 D U F2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 B D2 L F2 U' R2 B' 
4. 20.882 F' U2 B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 R' D L D2 U' L' F2 D B' D2 
5. 24.393 L2 R2 D U B2 U' L2 U R F L F D U F' U' R' U' 
6. 22.112 R2 D R2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B L D' F D' U' B2 F U 
7. 24.408 U R' F' B2 D F B' R B' L' D2 F L2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 B2 
8. 24.134 F' D2 L' U B2 U' F' D' L' D2 F' B' D2 L2 B U2 R2 
9. 21.456 L B2 U2 F2 B' U2 R' F U' R D2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L2 
10. 24.473 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F' L' B' D F2 D' U2 B' D2 
11. 26.636 U D' R2 U' F R2 B2 R U L F' B U2 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 
12. 27.318 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L R2 D L B L' U' R2 F' D' 
13. 22.697 L2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 R B2 D2 B' D L' D2 U2 F U B' R U2 
14. 26.135 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' U F2 U' B2 R D2 B' D' B D U' B' U R' 
15. 25.877 D' B2 L U' B U' F' R' F' R2 U2 D2 L F2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R' 
16. 23.147 U2 B R2 U' B2 R L2 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 
17. 23.038 U' F' B U' L D L2 F' U R B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U D F2 R2 D B2 
18. 25.323 R2 B F' L2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 F' R D' L U B R2 U2 B' R' D' B 
19. 22.273 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L' B2 D F R2 F D' L' F R2 
20. 25.436 F L D2 B U2 L' U' B U2 D' F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 B 
21. 24.127 R U2 F' D2 F2 B U L' D F2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' 
22. (28.960) R' L' F' L2 D' B L' U L' D' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F 
23. 26.366 U2 B' R2 B L2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D L' U' F2 L U B' L' R F2 
24. (20.526) R2 U B2 L D2 B U D' F L F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 
25. 22.517 L2 B2 F' L2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 B D2 L U B' F D U2 B2 L D L2 
26. 25.527 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D B' F' U L2 F' L R2 
27. 22.031 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' R' U F U2 R2 U L B' R' U 
28. 22.343 D2 R B2 R B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' F L F' R' B' D' U' B L' F 
29. 27.215 D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L B R2 D2 L2 R2 F D B F' 
30. 22.628 R F2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L D2 R D2 B' L D2 L2 B' R D' R' D 
31. 21.929 F2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 U R' D2 L' D2 F2 R2 U L2 R' 
32. 21.967 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' B U' L R F U F2 L B2 R' 
33. 25.734 B' D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 L' R U' R2 F' L B' R2 U' L 
34. 21.823 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' D R2 F' L B F2 R2 B' D B' 
35. 21.865 L' F2 B D2 L' F2 D' R' D2 L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' 
36. (27.458) L' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' R' D R B' D F' D' U2 F U R 
37. 25.736 R2 D2 B R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R D L' R2 B D' F' L U2 R' 
38. 24.450 U B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' U' F2 R U' B R2 F L D' 
39. 25.108 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U B2 D B2 L B2 L F D2 L2 F2 R D L F' 
40. 23.958 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 B U2 B' L' U R' D B' L' R2 D' U R' 
41. 25.392 F2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 R' U2 R B2 U2 B D R' U L' R2 F2 R D2 
42. 25.373 R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 L U' L' R F2 D2 F' L F2 
43. 24.415 L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 B L2 F R U B2 D U2 L2 R' U' F U 
44. 25.917 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D F R U' L2 D B2 D' F' 
45. (19.361) D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 R B2 D2 B' D F2 R' D2 L2 B F2 D' L 
46. 22.988 B F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B D' L' B' D2 L2 U R F D R 
47. 22.322 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D B' R2 U B' F D' R' B' F2 
48. 22.585 R L2 U R' F D' R' U B R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R 
49. 23.320 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F U B' L' D' L' B2 U' F L' 
50. 25.612 U' R2 F B L' U2 D' F2 L U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 
51. 22.458 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R F2 U2 F2 R' B L' B U B D R2 D2 F 
52. 24.525 D2 B F D2 F D2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 U' R D F L U2 L2 U R' D' 
53. 26.770 B2 L2 U2 R B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U R2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 L' U' R 
54. (28.420) F U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D' L2 R' F D2 L' R2 D R2 D2 
55. 25.130 L2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B D' U' F U L' B U L2 F2 U' 
56. 24.260 F' D2 B R D' L F2 U' B U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 
57. (18.610) B L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B2 R' D2 L' F U' R' U F D U 
58. 21.410 D U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U F2 L D B' L2 U' L B' F' D' R' 
59. 23.400 U2 D B D' L U F R L' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' B' L2 U2 
60. 24.370 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B' R F D B2 L' B2 U' F' U' R2 
61. 22.920 R2 L U2 B' U' D2 R D' L2 D B L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 
62. 24.730 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B' L U' L F R B D B U' 
63. 20.740 U2 R D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 U2 F' R F U2 B' U' B' U2 F' 
64. 24.150 L' U' D' L B U2 L' F R D' R U2 R U2 L2 F2 R' L2 F2 R F2 
65. 22.950 U2 B F2 U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 D U B R D2 F2 R' U' F D 
66. 20.670 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 F R F' L D2 L B2 L' U' B 
67. (19.530) R B2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 D B L2 D2 F' U' R2 B2 R2 B2 
68. 23.240 L R D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 B L D2 B D F D2 R' F U' 
69. 25.000 R' U' F R' B' L U' R2 L B' L2 U2 D B2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 
70. 22.370 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D B' L B2 D2 L' F L2 U 
71. 22.240 L F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U L' U L D' R2 B' F 
72. 24.170 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F' L' F' R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 
73. 23.860 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F R' B2 U' R' U F' D F D' 
74. 22.100 L2 D R' L' D F2 R2 F2 U F U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U 
75. 24.930 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F L' D' L2 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F 
76. 24.440 U' L' F' L' F D2 B' R' D' B U2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 
77. 25.250 F' U2 B2 D R' F' L F2 B' R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' 
78. 24.800 L2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B L' U' L2 R' F' D L2 F2 L 
79. 24.140 F2 L U2 L2 F R2 B D2 L' D' R U2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R 
80. 22.480 L2 U2 R' U' B2 D R' F' R' B L2 D B2 U D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 
81. 23.490 D2 R' F2 D' L2 F B' U' R' L' D2 L F2 R D2 R D2 B2 
82. (27.960) D2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 B F D F L2 F' R' D F2 L2 
83. 23.470 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B F2 D R D' B' F2 R D B2 F2 U 
84. 21.240 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 R B F2 U2 R2 F R' U' F L 
85. (18.690) B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 L2 D F2 R B2 D B F2 D2 F 
86. 24.840 D' L' F' R F B' U' R2 F' D F2 R' D2 L U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 
87. 24.320 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 F D2 F2 D' L' U' B2 D F L2 D' 
88. 26.620 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' F L' D F' D2 B2 L R D' F 
89. 20.860 F L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 L R F' R B D' L B L F' 
90. 25.620 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D L' F' R' U L2 F L2 F D' 
91. 23.750 F R' F' U2 R' F' D' L2 F R' U2 F2 R2 U D' B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 
92. 24.580 B R' B D' L U' B L' U2 L D2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 
93. (28.650) D' B2 U F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D R F2 R' F2 D2 R' B' U' F2 
94. 21.340 F R' U F U' L B D' R F L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
95. 25.990 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' R U2 F2 U' B' F2 R U' B' 
96. 26.930 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' B' D' B2 D2 L' U2 F' R2 D' F' 
97. 24.430 U' L2 B L F2 R D' L' B' R' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D 
98. 23.880 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F L2 U2 R' F' U2 F U B' L' F D F2 
99. 24.344 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R' D' U2 F' R D2 L2 R B2 F' U 
100. 21.548 F' U L' D L U' R2 F2 R F' U' F2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## Akiro (May 27, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> First sub-24 Ao100. New PB.* Ao100: 23.896 (σ=1.71)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! You keep on improving!!
Bit by bit, you're gonna get sub-20


----------



## Baku (May 27, 2014)

I'm happy to say I'm safely sub 20 with ZZ. Now I just need to learn PLL.


----------



## timeless (May 27, 2014)

timeless said:


> 5. (11.58) R' L U2 B' F R U' R' B L D F' R2 B' F2 D' R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' U R F
> reconstructing
> 
> R U' R' U L' U' L' //xcross
> ...



11.92 D2 U' B2 U F2 R' D2 B' L2 B L' U2 R2 L2 U2 R' D F2 L' U2 B' R F2 L R' 
2nd sub 12, anti sune U' sune coll, pll skip


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2014)

Done in 2 days:

number of times: 351/351
best time: 3.52
worst time: 18.45

current avg5: 9.61 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 8.51 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 9.70 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 9.30 (σ = 0.51)

current avg100: 10.17 (σ = 1.29)
best avg100: 9.72 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 10.02 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 10.09

Can't get a sub-9 avg12 or a only sub-10 avg12 on camera...


----------



## kcl (May 27, 2014)

Riley said:


> Done in 2 days:
> 
> number of times: 351/351
> best time: 3.52
> ...


lol'd because 3.52 xD


----------



## Phillip1847 (May 27, 2014)

27.535 avg 12 Roux
I've been doing nothing but Roux. I really like it. Maybe I'll switch.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 27, 2014)

Two PBs with a single solve, nice.

1. 12.65 L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 U' L B F' D L U' L R2 B2 R2

PLL skip.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x
R' D U' L F R' F' y'
R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 L U' L' y'
R' U R U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R y U2 R U' R' y' L' U L
U' L U L' U L U2 L'


Which also gave me a new pb AO5.

Average of 5: 16.64
1. 18.57 L' U2 F2 B L2 U' L' F' U' B D2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 F2
2. (21.87) R U' D' B2 L2 D' F' B2 L' B' R2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 D' F2 U2
3. 17.17 D2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 R' F' R F2 D B2 R D R' U'
4. 14.17 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 F' L D2 B' U F D' L B' U2 F
5. (12.65) L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 U' L B F' D L U' L R2 B2 R2

EDIT: Next solve, 16.79, giving me a 16.04 average. Lost the scramble, unfortunately, but that's ridiculous for me...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 27, 2014)

1:01.79 4x4 single. I am getting really close to sub-1 single. It's starting to get annoying. But I'll get it this summer. 

1 more week of school left! Then 2ish months of cubing time.


----------



## serisuza (May 27, 2014)

One-handed avg of 12: 13.54

Time List:
1. 13.59 L2 D F' R B2 R B' L F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' F' L' B2 R2 F2 D B L F' L' R' 
2. 13.82 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D' L F U L' U2 R2 L U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D R2 L' D2 L B 
3. (15.51) R' F2 B L U L' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' L2 F U D2 R2 L2 F' R' D2 F2 L' U L2 
4. 14.72 D2 R2 L' B' U' B2 F2 R U' B2 F2 L U2 F' L' U L U D' R2 D R' U' R2 B2 
5. 14.64 L' R2 U' D R' F L2 B2 L' R U2 D2 R L2 B D' R L2 U' B2 F2 D' L' U' R 
6. 13.41 U2 D L2 D R2 F2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 F2 D' B' L' D2 U R U2 B' D B U2 R2 D 
7. 12.85 B' R D2 L B R D' B2 L' F' B U2 R U2 F' R B R' L D R' F' R' U R2 
8. 12.32 U L D' U' L F2 L' U D' B2 R2 B2 R B2 F L2 F2 R2 U F' L2 U R2 L2 U' 
9. 13.84 F R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D F D' U B' F D' B' D' R U2 R 
10. (11.62) D2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 L U2 D2 F L' R' U' D2 F L2 D B R' L' F B' U' D B' 
11. 12.45 U' F2 R2 D' F' U F2 B R2 B' F2 U D F' R D R D2 L' F2 D2 R' L' F R 
12. 13.80 F' U D' B2 D2 F' R2 U' D' F' B' L B L' U L' B' F2 R' D' L2 B F R' B2


----------



## TDM (May 27, 2014)

16. 8.57 B' L' R L U R L U' b r l'

PB

13.83 Mo3, also PB.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> 16. 8.57 B' L' R L U R L U' b r l'
> 
> PB
> 
> 13.83 Mo3, also PB.



Wow, Congrats! How long has it been since a PB?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 27, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-27
avg of 12: 2.693

Time List:
1. 1.848 R' U' F U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 
2. 2.865 F U2 R' F2 R' U F2 R' 
3. 2.204 R' F2 R F R U F2 
4. 2.429 F2 U' R U F' R U2 R' 
5. 2.741 F' R2 U' F R2 F2 R' F R U2 
6. 2.413 R U F2 U F' R U2 F 
7. 2.505 F' U2 R U' R' F2 R' F 
8. 2.648 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R F' R2 
9. 4.374 R' F U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
10. 2.903 F U R' F' U2 R U2 F' R' U2 
11. (5.478) F' R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
12. (1.794) F U R F' U2 F U' F'
consistent  no pb though


----------



## kcl (May 27, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-27
> avg of 12: 2.693
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Counting 4  but gj


----------



## TDM (May 27, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, Congrats! How long has it been since a PB?


Haven't done Pyraminx for 5 months, so... 5 months 

E: 15 puzzle (4x4) in 7.358, 85 moves, *11.552tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




111261451437108139215

RURDLURDRULURDLULDLDRRULUURDLDRULDDRUULURDLDRRULLDLURRDLLURRULLDDRURULLDRURDLLURDRULL



15 puzzle TPS PB


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 27, 2014)

This is a pretty good OH average. I like that your first comp was in 2006, you made you speedsolving.com account Aug 2010, but today was your first post. Grats on the average and your first post. =P



serisuza said:


> One-handed avg of 12: 13.54
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 13.59 L2 D F' R B2 R B' L F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' F' L' B2 R2 F2 D B L F' L' R'
> ...


----------



## scottishcuber (May 27, 2014)

2x2 keyboard

number of times: 118/118
best avg5: 1.29 pb
best avg12: 1.45 pb
best avg100: 1.78 pb


----------



## TDM (May 27, 2014)

Best average of 5: 13.87
16-20 - (8.57) (20.46) 19.61 9.88 12.11

E: 10.080 TPS Ao12 on 15 puzzle...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Counting 4  but gj


thanks


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 27, 2014)

Square-1 15.03 official single, first ever NR. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iggy (May 27, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Square-1 15.03 official single, first ever NR. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Nice!

Also, got this on cam:

6.15 (5, 3) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (5, 2) / (2) / (4) / (-5) / (0) / (5) / (1) / dUdd

Not sure if I should upload this though, the angle sucked and it was with keyboard :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 27, 2014)

out of 60 2x2 solves i just did 3 of them where less than 6 moves -_0


----------



## TDM (May 27, 2014)

Felt like this was worth a new post.

15 puzzle (4x4) in *5.314*, *51 moves*, 9.597tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




715892311113104514612

DDRURDLUURDRDLLURLLDRRUULDRULURDRULDDRUULDLDRUULDLU



E: Best average of 5: (5.685), 7.208, 7.787, (10.303), 6.599 = 7.198

E2: 11.926 TPS single after a TPS PB fail the solve before. E3: and 11.089 Ao5


----------



## Petro Leum (May 27, 2014)

learned all WV algs in 2 days, yay! hope i dont mess them up like 2GLL :s


----------



## giorgi (May 27, 2014)

I have got New 3x3 PB yesterday 7.99 Finally sub 8 I was very happy after 5 and more months of waiting to get sub 8 single on 3x3 and today I have just started cubing and NEW 3x3 PB 6.92 Pll skip  scramble for 6.92: D' L' D2 U' B' D' R2 B' D' B2 F' L D' U R2 U' L' D' L2 D2 L U B R' F2


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 27, 2014)

Official 59.19 megaminx single. Something that a late friend of mine would have loved watching. Thanks to everyone who made this possible by helping me.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 27, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Official 59.19 megaminx single. Something that a late friend of mine would have loved watching. Thanks to everyone who made this possible by helping me.



GJ!


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 27, 2014)

9.84avg100

8.94avg12

Time to update signature.

EDIT: 

Average of 12: 8.94
1. 9.07 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 D F2 R B D2 F R F' U2 R D B D
2. 8.62 U D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R' U' D' R2 D2 B2 L D2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2
3. 8.77 U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F' U2 B' F D' R U' L R B' L2 R2 U2 L2
4. 9.70 D F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R F U' L F D2 F L' F D2
5. 9.48 D L2 B2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L' B' D F' R' B R' D2 L2 U'
6. 9.05 R' U2 F2 L2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 U' L' B U2 F2 D' L F2 L2 F'
7. 8.98 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F U B' F2 L' U' R2 F2 R' B' D
8. 7.45 U2 D B U2 L F D R D2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U
9. (12.28+) F U D' F2 R U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B
10. 9.10 L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 F' R2 U L' U' F L' U' R
11. 9.18 L' R' F2 D2 F2 L' U2 L F2 L' R' F L' D' F' U' B D2 L' D2 F
12. (7.13) B2 F L2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B F' R2 D' R2 U' F2 D L' D2 F' 



Spoiler: avg100 + scrambles



1. 8.33 R D2 U2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R2 B2 D' F' U' L B L2 R F' D2 B2 L'
2. 10.45 R2 L' D' B' L U' B' R F L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2
3. 8.47 D L' U B2 R' F2 R2 L' B' R' U D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2
4. 9.77 F D2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' R B L2 F' R' U B2 F2
5. 9.46 B2 R D2 R' B2 L R D2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 D' B2 L D' B F' U'
6. 11.13 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D R' B R' B L U B D U' F
7. 12.71 U F2 D B2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B' U B2 R B F2 U' R B' R2
8. 9.63 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U' B L2 F' R' F2 D L' U
9. (6.58) U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 R B2 U L B' U2 R B2 R' D F'
10. 13.10 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 B R' B D' R' F' D' U' B
11. 11.35 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U L D2 U' L F R' D2 L F L
12. 8.63 R' B2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 F' L' R' U L' B2 R F2 L R2
13. 8.96 B F U2 R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 B L D B' D2 B' D' U F' D2 B
14. (13.36) F R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 F U L F D L2 B L2 D B' R'
15. 8.70 B L' F2 R B U2 L' D B R' L2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B2 D2
16. 10.82 B D2 B D2 B D2 F U2 F L2 U2 R' B D2 U' R' D L' R2 D R2
17. 9.10 R D2 F' D2 B' D2 R D B L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 B2
18. 9.29 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 R B2 F D2 R B2 D' F2 L B' D' U
19. 9.85 R2 B U2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F R' F' D2 L' R' B' U' F' U L2
20. 11.24 D2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R B D B' F' U L F D2
21. 10.27 R' D2 L2 F' L B D' B' U L' F L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B U2
22. (DNF(11.78)) D F2 D B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U2 L F' D' U2 F D2 L' R' B' F'
23. 11.17 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D R D' U' L' R' F2 U' B L D
24. 9.51 R2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B F L D2 L' F2 D' F' L' U' B R2 D
25. 9.92 U2 F' U F' R' F D' R' D R2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 B'
26. 11.12 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 B R U L R' D' L' B2 F' L'
27. 9.78 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 R D F' U2 F' D2 U'
28. 9.04 L D2 L' U L2 F' L U2 D' R F L2 F B U2 F2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2
29. 10.32 F D2 F R2 D2 U2 B F R' D2 B' L D F' U R D L U2
30. 11.86 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 F2 U L' B' D2 B2 R2 U F2 L R2 U'
31. 10.66 B2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L F' R F' L U2
32. 10.80 B2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U L' B2 U B' L U F R' U2
33. 9.38 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F D2 U' F' L B2 U' B2 D2 F
34. 9.25 L' F2 U2 D F' U L2 B2 L D L2 F D2 B' U2 L2 B L2 B U2 R2
35. 9.24 R U2 R' B2 R F2 D2 B2 R F2 U B2 D' B D2 F' R' B U' B2
36. 10.45 D' L B L2 D' F L D L U2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 B
37. 11.97 L' U2 B2 L R2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 F' U2 R2 D L D'
38. (7.64) B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 F R U B2 L2 U B2 F' L' R'
39. 10.48 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 L' U L D B' R' U2 F2 R2
40. 9.40 R' B' D' L B U2 R2 U' F B2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 B' L2
41. (15.85) F2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R B R2 F U R' B D2
42. (7.53) F2 L2 U R2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L B U' B' R' D2 F D2 L R2
43. 10.26 D2 F R2 F L2 F U2 B L2 B' R' B L' B2 D' F2 U L2 F' L2 B2
44. 8.42 R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B L U B D R B' U' L D' B2
45. 12.23 F2 L U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 F' D2 R' F' D' B U' R D2 F2
46. 8.01 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R D2 U' B2 L2 B' L R' B' L2
47. 13.10 B L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 R B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F D' B2 F'
48. 9.89 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L' U L R B' U' F' D2 L2 R2
49. 9.74 B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 R' D2 B' L' F2 U B' R U B F'
50. 9.13 L2 U F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' B' R B' U' R F' L2 D' L F'
51. 8.57 U2 R' L' F2 L' F' U D2 L B R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D L2 U B2 U'
52. 7.98 U2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 U2 R D B' U' B2 R' U F D'
53. 8.88 F2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 F L2 R2 D R U L2 F L D'
54. 9.27 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F U2 B' U F2 L D' R2 D
55. (14.23) F D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 F U2 L' F D2 U R D R F2 L' U2
56. 7.89 U2 L' U R2 U L' D' B D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R' L2 U2 L U2 F2 U2
57. 9.47 U2 D' F R2 U' F B2 R B' L' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 R2 L
58. 12.49 U2 L' F2 L D B U B2 L F B' L2 B U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2
59. 10.71 R2 U F2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R' B D' L R D F2 D2 F' R'
60. 10.91 B2 D L2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D U2 L2 B L2 D B L' F' D U' L' U'
61. (14.44) R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 L' D B' D2 R2 F' L' D2 R
62. 10.32 U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' F D' U' B' L' B' U2 L' U' R F
63. 9.07 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 D F2 R B D2 F R F' U2 R D B D
64. 8.62 U D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R' U' D' R2 D2 B2 L D2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2
65. 8.77 U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F' U2 B' F D' R U' L R B' L2 R2 U2 L2
66. 9.70 D F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R F U' L F D2 F L' F D2
67. 9.48 D L2 B2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L' B' D F' R' B R' D2 L2 U'
68. 9.05 R' U2 F2 L2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 U' L' B U2 F2 D' L F2 L2 F'
69. 8.98 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F U B' F2 L' U' R2 F2 R' B' D
70. (7.45) U2 D B U2 L F D R D2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U
71. 12.28+ F U D' F2 R U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B
72. 9.10 L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 F' R2 U L' U' F L' U' R
73. 9.18 L' R' F2 D2 F2 L' U2 L F2 L' R' F L' D' F' U' B D2 L' D2 F
74. (7.13) B2 F L2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B F' R2 D' R2 U' F2 D L' D2 F'
75. 11.32 U2 D L' U B' L2 D F' R F' U F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2
76. 10.44 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U B2 L2 F L D' R B U2 B R2 D2 U2
77. 8.50 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' U F' D' R U' L2 D2 R2 F'
78. 8.81 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L U F2 L' B' F D' L F2 U'
79. 8.01 F2 R D2 U2 R B2 L' F2 U2 F2 R F' R' F2 U L2 R B' U2 L D'
80. 9.79 L2 B2 D F2 D U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F' D2 L' U2 L' U R' U2
81. 10.22 F' U B R L' D2 F' U' L' U L2 B2 U2 D L2 U' R2 L2 D' B2
82. 10.48 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L' B' L R F2 R' D R F U2
83. 9.84 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 R B2 R F L' R D F2 L D B' R2
84. 9.00 L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B L B' U' B2 R D' L2 D2 F
85. 10.01 F' R' L' U' D L' D B2 R2 B' L' B2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 L' D2
86. 9.88 U' L B L2 U' L2 F2 L U' R F2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 L D2 R2
87. 8.75 F2 R B' D' R' U2 F' R U2 B' R B2 D2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D2
88. 9.18 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 U B2 D' F' L' B U' R F U L' B F'
89. 10.03 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 R U2 B R F2 D2 L' B' U F
90. 10.57 U2 R D2 B2 R B2 R B2 D2 L R2 B' D' L' D' F' L B2 U L2
91. 8.85 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 F' U' L2 F L2 U2 F R' U'
92. 9.18 L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R' U' F' R D B2 L' U' B2
93. 8.62 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B' F' U' R' F' R' F D2 L' R' F'
94. 8.85 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U B2 U L D' R' B' U2 B U' L' F2 L'
95. 10.58 L2 U2 F2 R D2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B U2 R D2 B L D' R D2 U2
96. 10.58 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 D' B U' L2 R' U B' D
97. 9.40 U2 B D2 F U2 L2 B D2 R2 B' F' U' L R' B' R' F' L2 D B2 L2
98. 9.13 U F L2 U' R2 U' L' F R F D L2 D L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' B2
99. 8.90 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D B U F' L B U2 B2 D B2 L
100. 9.40 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F2 R' U' F' U' B L R F2 U2 F2


----------



## kcl (May 27, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 9.84avg100
> 
> 8.94avg12
> 
> ...



yayayay! Sub 9 ao12 must be awesome


----------



## JackJ (May 27, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Official 59.19 megaminx single. Something that a late friend of mine would have loved watching. Thanks to everyone who made this possible by helping me.



Congrats man. Very cool you were thinking of him.


----------



## Iggy (May 28, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Official 59.19 megaminx single. Something that a late friend of mine would have loved watching. Thanks to everyone who made this possible by helping me.



Well done


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 28, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Well done





JackJ said:


> Congrats man. Very cool you were thinking of him.





Divineskulls said:


> GJ!



Thanks a ton


----------



## ryanj92 (May 28, 2014)

5.00 clock single, stackmat PB I think? 
UR1- DR1- DL0+ UL0+ U1- R0+ D4- L3+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R1- D6+ L2+ ALL5- DR


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> yayayay! Sub 9 ao12 must be awesome



I didn't actually notice it in solving. I just kept trucking on through. I was more worried about the avg100 overall.


----------



## yoshinator (May 28, 2014)

What happens when you listen to Sidney Bechet:

Average of 5: 30.129
1. (25.789) L' B' U2 R U2 R' F' Rw2 F Fw2 B2 U B Fw2 Uw D' Rw D' Fw2 Uw' B2 U' D' R' D2 Uw Fw Rw' Uw F R' U' Rw' L2 Fw' Rw' Uw L' Uw' F2 
2. 30.590 D Uw2 L2 F2 L D' Uw2 U' R' Rw2 F' Fw' U' D R' D' L2 Uw2 U B U' R U2 R' Rw' B Rw R2 Fw D' U2 Uw' F2 Uw' L R' B2 F R2 F2 
3. (44.754) Uw2 U R' Uw D U' Rw2 B L' B D2 Rw2 U2 F' Fw' B2 Rw2 R F2 D2 B Rw Fw2 Uw' B' L Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F' L' Uw U' R2 Fw2 L' R D' L' Uw2 
4. 33.035 Rw Uw' F R Fw' B Rw2 D' L' D' U2 B' D F2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Fw B' L' B' U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 D2 R' Rw2 Fw2 D2 F2 D U2 Rw' L' F Uw D' B D' 
5. 26.761 U F' Rw' D Rw2 D2 B2 F2 U F Uw' U L2 R' Fw2 D R' D2 Fw' F' Rw L' D' Rw2 D' F' U2 Fw' Rw2 F' U' Fw' R' D B' F U2 L U L2

Edit: _In theory_ this would have been sub-30 on keyboard...


----------



## Cubeologist (May 28, 2014)

18.94 PB Single. R2 B' L F U F2 B' D2 L2 B2 D' F' D U2 B' D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F U' F2 L'


----------



## GG (May 28, 2014)

My 2nd avg100 (the first one was 19.3x I think)



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.70
worst time: 23.62

current avg5: 17.80 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 16.08 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 18.79 (σ = 2.57)
best avg12: 17.10 (σ = 1.40)

current avg100: 18.41 (σ = 1.72)
best avg100: 18.41 (σ = 1.72)

session avg: 18.41 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 18.47

(avg 50 = 18.18)

23.xx=3
22.xx=3
21.xx=8
20.xx=6
19.xx=20
18.xx=15
17.xx=17
16.xx=15
15.xx=8
14.xx=3


----------



## Bindedsa (May 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Damn that is crazy. I still can't recognize these skips. I would have definitely L' U' L U' L' U2 L which would have gave me a U perm.


It's easy to see, since your not worried about 2GLL, just look for the bar, if its parallel to the forward facing U color, sune, if not antisune. Half the time you'll get a PLL skip. If there is no bar of course just use whatever you prefer.

Edit: Also, I relearnt EG-1, I'll try to keep practicing so I don't forget them again.

Edit: 2x2 2.65 Average of 5, Part of a 3.07 Average of 12. Both Pbs. 2 1 move faces, one inverse scramble and 2 other easy layers and CLL cases.



Spoiler: Scrambles and Solutions



1. 1.389 R F R' U' R F2 U2 F' R U' 
y'
R'// Face
U2 R' F R2 U' R2 F' R U2 // EG-1

2. 2.763 R2 F U R2 F' U2 F R F2 U'
U R' U' R U R' // Layer
U L' U L F' R U R' // CLL

3. 3.184 U R' F' U2 R F' U' R2 U
x' y'
U' R2 U2 R // Layer
R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' U // CLL
4. 2.844 U2 R U2 R F U2 F' U2 F
x
R'
U' R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' F2 R2 U

5. 2.372 U F2 R2 F U2 F R' U
R' U R' U2 R // OBL
R2 F2 R2 U'// PBL (Just noticed my solution is the inverse of the scramble, except I failed to cancel.)


----------



## Iggy (May 28, 2014)

10.82 D2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 F' L2 D2 L' F2 D F'

With Roux. Easy F2B to CMLL skip. Should've been sub 10


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 28, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 5.00 clock single, stackmat PB I think?
> UR1- DR1- DL0+ UL0+ U1- R0+ D4- L3+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R1- D6+ L2+ ALL5- DR



Nice one Ryan ! 
I got 5.82


----------



## Bindedsa (May 28, 2014)

59.01 4x4 Average of 12, First sub-1.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 28, 2014)

43.18 avg12 4x4 a few days ago


----------



## ryanj92 (May 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Nice one Ryan !
> I got 5.82



Thank you 
As soon as I'm practising well again and not making as many turning errors I may finally be able to push to sub7.2 ao100


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 28, 2014)

PB Ao1000: 25.655(σ=2.78) seconds

Was hoping for sub-25 so I could call myself exactly that. Did really bad at the end(last 100ish) but it is may own fault; trying to solve late at night when really tired is just a bad idea.

Ao1000 OH next?

Edit: Neat fact. This average equals over 7 hours of solving across 3 days. That is a lot of cubing for me compared to normal. =P 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-28
avg of 1000: 25.655

Time List:
1. 26.584 D' F L' F' R' F U' B D' R' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 
2. (33.429) F D F' L' D F D R D2 B U' L2 F2 L2 U D R2 D' L2 D2 B2 
3. 29.558 R' L' F2 B R' L' D' R F R2 D2 R2 F D2 F R2 F2 D2 B 
4. 26.626 D2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 B R2 F' R2 F D R2 F L R2 F' D2 F2 R F' 
5. (35.470) F2 L B2 R2 D2 L U2 R B2 R' F2 D' F' D2 B F' L' B' R D R 
6. 21.364 R2 B D L2 B2 R2 U2 B R' B2 D L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 
7. (33.726) F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B U L F L2 F' D2 R U' L 
8. 27.045 U L2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 F U R B2 R' B' D L B2 D' 
9. 25.191 U L' B2 D' L D' R U' F' D' R2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 F U2 F 
10. 24.997 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B D B' U' R' U' B' F' U' B 
11. 23.019 B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U R' U' L' U' B L2 F2 D R B 
12. 24.911 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U R2 F2 D' R' U2 L' F' D R' U R2 B2 U' R' 
13. (33.929) L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' F' L2 R D L2 R D' R2 D' U2 L' 
14. (35.201) R2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' R' F2 L D' F R U2 
15. 26.466 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U B D R2 F2 U2 F D' R2 U' R' 
16. 27.271 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 D' F U R F' U' R D2 U' F' 
17. 27.675 R2 F L2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B U2 L' U L D2 F' R' D U2 R2 D2 
18. 23.777 R D R2 F' U' D' R B U' L F2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 
19. 24.565 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R D2 L U2 B2 R U R' F' L' R F2 D2 F' D' U2 
20. 23.070 F2 L2 D' B' D2 L2 D B' L B' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 
21. 28.152 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B U L R D2 L F U F' R2 U 
22. 28.925 F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D L R D' L' R2 D B R' F' 
23. 27.306 F B2 R2 D R U F2 R2 L' U' D2 F2 L2 B U2 B R2 B R2 L2 D2 
24. 24.997 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B F D' B D' R2 U' L R2 U R' F' 
25. 25.373 L2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 B D' U' F' L2 B D 
26. 27.485 L' U R B2 D2 L' D B L' D' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 U 
27. 25.932 D F L2 U L' B U' R U' L' B L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 B R2 
28. 25.463 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 R' B D2 U' B' R' D B L2 R' 
29. 27.306 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R D' B2 D' L' U2 B L R U2 
30. 27.798 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U' B' D U' L D' B' D F' U' L2 
31. 30.956 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D F2 L' U2 F' D' L R2 F L' D L' 
32. 24.345 D2 B R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 U' L' D' B' D' U' L2 
33. 27.958 B2 U2 D B R' L2 U2 B R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' 
34. 30.710 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F L' D B D U' B' L2 U R' 
35. 28.999 F' U2 B' D2 F' U2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 U R U2 B' D' L2 B' D R' 
36. 26.756 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R' U2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 D U2 
37. 29.531+ R2 D U2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 B R B' U' B L2 F' D R2 B 
38. 26.145 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 B' D2 B' L' F' R' U' R D' 
39. 22.153 U B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U F U L F D2 L2 D2 L' R2 
40. 29.175 B2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L R2 D' B L' B' D' F' L' B2 R2 U' 
41. 26.480 D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R' U' R F2 R B2 F' R' U' L R' 
42. (35.500) D R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B R D R' F' U F 
43. 21.603 U2 B2 L D2 L D2 L U2 F' L' R2 B2 U B2 R D U' 
44. 22.926 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 F U' R' F D U' L R' U' F2 D2 
45. 22.564 B2 U' R D L B2 D R' B2 L2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B2 
46. 26.739 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U L' F D' U2 R B2 D' L F2 R2 
47. 27.320 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' F' R F D R' D' L F R2 D U' 
48. 24.911 D2 L2 U B2 D' U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R' B' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B R2 
49. 27.240 D R2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 B' D' L D' R B' F L2 U' R2 
50. 27.405 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L' D' U2 B2 R2 B D2 R' U' F' 
51. 28.872 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R' F' D B2 R D' B D' B D2 
52. 22.513 F' L' D2 B L2 B L' D2 F U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R2 
53. 26.363 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 B' L' R' D' B F' U B L' R2 
54. 30.041 B2 D B2 R2 B R D' F' D' B L' D2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 
55. 27.626 B2 R' L F2 L' U L' D2 R' B' R2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 F' B' 
56. 28.580 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D2 U F2 U L' R' B' L2 D' U' F' U L B' 
57. (32.731) D2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 F2 D R B2 F D F D2 R2 U' 
58. 20.825 F2 R' F2 L' R B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' R D B' D2 B L' 
59. 27.380 D2 B2 R2 B2 F U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U B2 F L' R F2 U' B2 R' U2 
60. 25.088 U' F2 B' U' D' B2 L U R' F D2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 
61. 25.582 B R D' L F2 B' U2 D2 R' B2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 
62. 24.233 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 R U2 B' F' R F' L' U L F2 
63. 26.029 L2 D L' F B2 R L' B U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' D' L2 F2 D2 B2 
64. 22.795 D2 R' D L2 D' B L U2 F L2 U R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 
65. 29.206 U' L2 U B R L2 B' L' F R' D2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 
66. 23.924 D B2 U L2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U B F D2 R F' U' L B2 D 
67. 31.200 L2 F' U2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F D2 L' F R2 B F' L2 R' D2 L' 
68. 28.565 B R2 F U2 B' D2 F L2 B' R2 F' D' L' U L2 B U2 B' U' F2 
69. (33.063) B2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' L F' D2 F' D2 U2 L' D' B R 
70. 31.052 R2 U F' L B U B2 L F D' R2 B2 R B2 L F2 R D2 F2 L' B2 
71. (39.003) D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U' B' D' L' F U2 B' U L' D 
72. (32.914) B2 D2 L' D' B U L D R' F' U' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' 
73. 27.985 L' D2 B L D F' U2 L B2 U' L' U2 D2 L D2 R B2 R U2 F2 
74. 26.947 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B R' B D L F U F L2 F2 U 
75. 26.947 B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B' D R2 F' U2 F2 L' D' B U2 L' 
76. 29.104 U D L U' F' R F2 D' R2 F' B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U F2 
77. 24.160 L2 F D2 L2 F L2 B2 F' U2 L2 U' L2 B' D' U' R B D2 U B D' 
78. 30.226 D2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' D L2 F U R' B' D' R 
79. 29.873 D2 F D2 F U2 B U2 F2 D2 F R2 U L' D' U' B2 F L' U R F2 
80. 24.342 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' D' B' R U2 L D R' B2 U F' 
81. 30.155 U L2 B' R D F' L2 D' F D2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 B2 D 
82. 26.783 L2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 F D B' L D U2 R' F2 U' L' U2 
83. 26.387 D2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 D R' U2 R' B L B D2 R' B' 
84. 29.664 R' U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R D2 U' L R D U' B L' U' L2 
85. 26.752 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U R' D F2 L R2 D' R2 B2 F U' 
86. 23.676 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D' B F R D2 R U' F R D' U' 
87. 27.678 R' B2 L2 B' D R2 U L B2 R' F R2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 
88. 32.093 U2 D' L D' R2 F' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 B' D2 
89. 30.346 D' L2 D L' U2 B' D' F D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U D2 
90. 27.036 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R D2 U L B U' F D' L2 
91. 28.447 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 L' B' F2 L2 U' F' R B' 
92. 25.273 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 D2 L F' D R' U' R' U2 L2 U B' 
93. 29.319 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' B2 D B2 U2 R U2 F U' R2 
94. 30.065 B2 R B' U2 R2 F2 D R B R2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U 
95. 28.416 F' R2 F D2 B R2 U2 F R2 D2 F' D' L2 B2 U' B' R F' U2 L' F' 
96. (41.060) L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' U' F D2 U F2 D' R2 D' R B U2 
97. (20.224) B2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 L F2 R F' L2 F U' L U2 B' F' R2 
98. 29.065 B U2 R' U D' F' D L' D R F2 B2 L' B2 L U2 R' D2 L' D2 
99. 23.069 L2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F D F R D' R2 D2 F2 U R 
100. (32.821) U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 R U' B2 F2 R U' F' U R' 
101. 23.508 F2 R' D B' D L U2 B2 U' B2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 
102. 28.243 D2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 L' U' F' U F2 L' D L' B2 R' 
103. 28.000 L2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D F2 L F D R2 D L R' U2 B R2 
104. 27.046 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 U' L2 B' R D' U2 R F2 D' U 
105. 21.317 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U F2 D U' B D' L F U B' U R' B2 D2 
106. 24.110 F B R2 D' L U2 D2 F' D' B' U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 L2 F R2 L2 
107. 31.913 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B R' F' U F2 U R2 B2 F2 R F2 
108. 29.989 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' D F L D L U' B D' B L' 
109. 30.954 B U' B D2 B2 R2 D2 L F' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 
110. 23.754 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B' D F D2 L U' L' D' F' R2 
111. 26.454 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' R' D B' R' D' B' L U2 
112. 31.136+ B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D' R2 F' R B L2 B2 F D' R' U2 R 
113. 28.309 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B L2 R D' R' F' D' R U' B' 
114. (33.764+) B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 B2 U' F U2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' 
115. 26.185 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D F U L D2 L' D' R F L' R' 
116. 28.099 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 R' F2 L D2 R U' F R' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 
117. (37.600) B2 L2 D' U R2 D L2 R2 D' B2 F' L2 B' L' U' F' D2 R2 D' L2 
118. 28.187 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L' B' U' F2 R2 D' B2 F R2 D 
119. 23.926 U2 L' U' L2 D' L' F U2 B L U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 
120. 24.658 L U' F2 B U' F' R' F' L2 F' U F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' 
121. (39.656) D L' U' B2 R U' L F' B L' U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 
122. 24.350 F2 U L2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 L' F2 U F' R D U' L' R F' 
123. 26.829 D L' B' U' R' F' D' L' B' U' R2 F R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 
124. (34.988) U' R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' F L' R D B2 U2 L' F' U 
125. (37.647) F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F U2 F2 D' F' U' L R2 D' F' U' B2 R 
126. 24.970 R' F' D B2 D2 F' R B' L2 D F B2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 F U2 
127. (34.650) U D' R2 F R F2 B R F L' U2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 L' 
128. 31.274 D' F B' U B' U2 L F' D F2 R2 L' U2 L' B2 L' F2 B2 L F2 
129. 24.416+ F' D' F L U2 D L2 U' L' U2 B R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 
130. (41.091) D2 F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 D F2 U B2 F L' B' L' U' R' 
131. 27.048 F U2 B D2 B2 F' L2 U2 B R2 D' F' L' D U' R2 U B F2 D2 R 
132. 25.576 R' D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R B' D2 L' U' R U2 L B 
133. 28.833 B U' R' U2 R D2 B2 D F' U L U2 R2 F2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 
134. 29.506 U2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 B R' B F' L' R' F R F2 
135. 30.322 R D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 B' R' F D2 F' R2 D L U2 F 
136. (19.342) D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' R B' F' D' F R U' B L' U 
137. 22.057 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' D' L2 F U' R D2 B D' L' 
138. 28.826 R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' D U L' U' F' R2 U2 B2 
139. 21.285 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F D' L2 R B2 R2 B2 U B 
140. 26.291 L' B2 L2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B U F' L' B' L' D2 L' F' D' 
141. 21.037 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F L B' L2 U' B' D L2 B R2 B' L' 
142. 24.534 D' F D2 R' L' U' F' L D2 L B2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 
143. 29.785 R' B R' B' D B2 D2 B D R2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R U2 R' B2 
144. 27.758 L' B' R' U' D' L' U2 B U R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 F 
145. 31.476 L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' B' D2 F L B2 L' B' D' R2 
146. 32.353 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 B' U R' D' L B' D2 L' F' L2 
147. 28.746 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' U' L U2 F L2 F L2 R2 B 
148. 27.015 B' U2 R' D' B D2 R' U' R' L' D2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 B' U2 
149. 28.133 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' U' R2 F' U' L B D2 B U' 
150. (33.391) U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 D2 R2 U B' D F R' F D L R' D 
151. 30.613 B R2 F U' L' D R F L' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D L2 U' 
152. 26.543+ F R' B2 L D2 R' D' F L F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 U L2 B2 
153. 25.161 L2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U B U B2 L' B2 L' D2 F' L' D2 
154. (19.413) U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F D L F2 U' B2 L R2 B' L2 F2 
155. 27.258 U L2 D B2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L B2 D R2 B R F2 D' U 
156. 24.943 B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B F' D B U' F L' U2 B L' 
157. 30.303 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F D' R D' L D L U F 
158. 29.509 R U2 F2 B L2 U2 L' F2 D F2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 
159. 24.195 B U R' L' U B' U' B D2 L D' L2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 
160. 29.623 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 F' L' B R B' L' U' F D B' U2 
161. 29.573 D U B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D F U2 F' L' U' R2 U2 F L D' 
162. 30.664 R2 F U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 U L2 U2 F' D' L R' B U2 R' 
163. 21.654 L F2 D B2 R' B' R2 B L' F U2 B2 U' B2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' 
164. 23.203 B' L' B2 D L2 D F D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L U2 L D2 B2 L2 
165. 26.048 L2 B2 R D2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' D2 U L U' F' L2 R U' R2 F' U2 
166. 28.287 D2 R' U' F2 U2 B' R' D L' F' U F2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' 
167. 24.725 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U B L B F2 U F U' F' L B' 
168. (19.527) D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L F U' L2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 
169. (19.974) D R' U2 L2 F U D2 L' D' F' R2 F U2 F L2 B D2 L2 B U2 
170. 21.616 L2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 B L2 D' F' D2 F2 U2 L' R' D2 
171. 25.265 R F U' D' R' F L' D2 F' L U2 B' U2 F U2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F 
172. 25.306 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' R' D B2 L B F2 D2 B' L' 
173. (19.340) B2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L' U R2 U' L' U' B' L 
174. (33.121) L2 B2 R2 B D2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 U F2 L2 D B2 L R2 D2 U' R' 
175. (32.499) B' F' U2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D L' D L' B' U' L' R D' U2 
176. (36.648) D2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' L2 D L' B' R B2 L' D B2 U' R' 
177. 23.779 D F2 U D B' R F2 B2 U F2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' R2 F L2 
178. 25.577 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' B2 D F2 U R' U F D U 
179. 21.205 U' L' D' B2 L' F U2 F U' B D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 
180. 22.146 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' D' U' B2 R U B U F D2 
181. 22.292 F U2 B U2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 L' D' L2 R' D2 F D2 U2 F' U2 
182. 25.642 R' D' R U L B L F2 R U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 
183. 24.258 R2 D L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L2 R U' F R B' D R 
184. 27.894 B2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U B2 R D L' R2 D B' 
185. 21.023 U L2 F D' R2 F R' L' F R' F B D2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 F B2 
186. 25.038 R D B2 U' R2 L' B' R' U2 L' F B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 D' 
187. 24.423 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B L' R U2 B' R U' B2 F' 
188. 26.202 D R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R' B F' D2 L' U' L' B' L' B2 D' 
189. 25.935 D B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D U2 L' F' R2 D2 L R2 B2 D2 L' D' 
190. 24.610 B2 U' R U' B2 D R' B' U D2 F B2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 F' L2 
191. 29.524 F2 U2 R F2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 R2 D' F' L2 B D' L D2 B2 F U2 
192. 30.510 R2 U R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D F2 U' B' U' L' D2 U2 B2 D' B' F D2 
193. (32.870) D' U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' R D U R2 U B' U' R' D2 
194. 32.230 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U F2 D U' L' B' D' U2 B2 F' R F' D' B' 
195. 23.156 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 L U R' F2 R' F D' U' F R2 
196. 23.289 R2 F' D' R' U B' L' U F B' R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 
197. 31.939 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L' F' D2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' U 
198. 26.400 F' D2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 D2 U' F2 R U' F2 L2 F' L' U2 
199. (19.797) L2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L' D' L2 U2 B' F' L2 F2 L U 
200. 29.286 B D2 L' B U2 B' U2 D2 R' L2 D B2 U L2 U' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 
201. 28.697 B2 U2 B F' R2 U2 R2 B L2 R F' R2 D B2 R2 F2 L B2 U' 
202. 28.786 D2 B U2 F L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' B D L2 B2 U' L2 B' L2 
203. (34.066) F D' F2 U' R B' R F R B' R' L' U2 F2 R B2 R' D2 L' U2 R' 
204. (19.011) F2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 L' F' U F L' D B D2 F U' 
205. 24.019 D B R' F R U D2 L' F' D F' D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 
206. (32.593) B D R U F' U L' B D2 R F' L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B R2 L2 B' 
207. (36.207) B2 D2 U2 L2 F U2 B U2 L2 U2 F' D B' L' U' L' D2 B2 F2 L B' 
208. 24.168 F2 L2 U2 B R2 B D2 B D2 U2 B L' F' L D2 L2 B2 F R2 U' R 
209. 29.350 U' F2 U2 D' F R2 B2 U R U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 U L2 
210. 26.396 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D B L R' U B L' D' F R U 
211. 23.541 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 D R2 U F' L' B2 R2 F2 U' R' B' L2 R' 
212. 29.116 F2 D B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' B R B F' U2 R B R D R' 
213. 25.828 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 D F2 L' R2 B L' F' U' B D2 L2 B' 
214. (19.732) L2 U2 R' U F' L' B' R' B' U F2 U' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' 
215. 31.945 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' B' L2 U' F L2 B2 R U L' F 
216. 27.418 U2 B2 L' F' B2 U' L F D2 B R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 
217. 29.927 F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R D2 L2 U2 F R' U B D2 L U L D' L' 
218. 21.239 R2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 D F' U2 L2 B' D2 R' U2 L' R2 
219. 25.296 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D' B D R' F2 L' D' B2 R U' B D2 
220. (17.949) U' B2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D R2 D F' R' B2 F' L2 D 
221. 31.010 D L' F U' L F2 L' B' U' F2 U2 L F2 R L B2 U2 R' D2 
222. 24.892 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D F L B' R2 D2 F R B2 L U 
223. (38.583) B2 F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 D R2 F2 L2 F R' D' B' L D' B R2 B R 
224. 29.825 U2 L' B2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 D B2 D2 B U' F U F R' 
225. 25.881 R2 B F' D2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F L U F' U R U' L' U2 F 
226. 26.191 B2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 U F' L R' D2 U F2 D' R2 B 
227. 28.620 B U R2 F U' F' B D R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F B2 R2 F 
228. (37.953) U L' B R F' B' U F2 D2 L D' F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U 
229. (33.476) L2 D' U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F' L D R D2 F' L U B' U' 
230. 28.407 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' D U2 F2 R' B2 L' B' D2 F2 
231. 27.311 F' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' F U F2 L R B' U' B R2 U' 
232. 29.101 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F' D L' B' F D' L B2 D2 R' 
233. 30.163 F' U2 B R' D' F' D2 F R L F2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 
234. 29.357 U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R' U' F' D2 B' L U' B' R2 U' B 
235. (38.704) U' R F2 B L' F' L' B R F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U F2 U' 
236. 28.963 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 R' U' R2 D B' L2 U2 L U' F 
237. 22.455+ L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F R2 U' R' B R' B' R D2 L2 
238. 30.701 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L B2 F2 D L' B' U' L B' R' F' D2 U 
239. 22.990 D2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R F2 R F2 D' L2 D B' D2 B2 U F L' R' 
240. 26.154 D L' D2 B' R' B' U F' R F D2 F R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' 
241. 26.079 F' D' L' U R B L' D2 F U B2 R U2 L D2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 
242. 26.384 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R2 U2 L' U R' D' B' U B2 D' F' L' 
243. 27.902 D2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 L' B D U' B2 D2 R B' U' R 
244. 22.723 F' D2 R' U2 B2 U F' D' R B R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U' D' B2 U L2 
245. (33.091) F U F R' L F2 D2 F U L' U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 
246. 27.927 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B U2 F' D2 B' R2 U L2 U R F' U F L R2 
247. (19.853) R2 F L U' F' R' F U' B R' U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 
248. 22.663 L' U2 R B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L F' U L' B' D' F' L' 
249. (33.223) F2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L2 B U F' D' U2 F U B' U L 
250. 30.810 D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B U2 F R2 F2 L B' L D F L' F D' R' F' 
251. 25.108 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' D L R' F' U R2 U2 L F2 D' 
252. 29.192 U B D' L F' U2 R D B L U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 
253. 26.308 F' D2 F U2 B2 D2 F D2 U2 F' U2 L R' F D' U2 R2 U2 B' R D2 
254. 28.331 L2 U L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B D2 L F' U2 L2 U R B2 F' 
255. 23.560 R2 F2 L2 U R' F B' L D2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 
256. 22.082 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 L U R U' B2 U' R' U' B' D' 
257. 20.931 U D F' R2 L U' R2 B D2 L U D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 
258. 26.366 B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R D' L B' F L2 R D U2 L2 
259. 20.663 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U' L' F2 D' B' D U' L2 F L' U2 
260. 23.451 R B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U' F R2 F2 D B R U2 L2 R 
261. 27.826 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R' D F' L' D2 U' R' B' F' R' B2 
262. (19.551) F D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' F' L2 F' U2 R' U' B' R2 U2 L U B' L2 F' 
263. 26.332 L F2 B D F R' U2 D' F' U' B2 U2 B2 L D2 L D2 L U2 D2 L' 
264. 24.377 B L F L' U L' F' D L F B2 D2 R F2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F2 
265. (35.863) D' R B' U R2 B R' L F R U F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D 
266. 29.135 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L D2 L' F2 U2 B' D L' D2 F' L U B2 F2 
267. 26.378 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 D B' R' U L' F L' R 
268. 24.491 D2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U F U2 R D U2 B' U' B2 R D' 
269. 23.197 B2 L2 B' F' R2 F L2 R' D B2 L F U L D' L2 F' 
270. 27.266 U2 B U2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 U2 L' B' F' R U2 R D' F2 U' 
271. 32.410 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 U L D' B2 R' B R' B' U F 
272. 25.814 F U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F U2 F2 U' F U L B R' U' R B2 F' 
273. 26.767 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 R U2 R U2 R B' R B' R' U R B2 L F' U 
274. 30.129 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D R B' D2 F' L2 D' L' B2 U F 
275. 24.979 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 F D' L2 B2 U L D2 R' 
276. 24.982 L2 U' B2 R U F' B R' B' U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U 
277. 25.037 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 B D' L R D2 R' F' R' D L2 
278. 24.859 L' D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 R F2 R' D' F D2 U L2 U B2 F' R F' R2 
279. 27.181 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 B' U L R2 F2 L2 F L2 
280. 22.566 U F2 R2 U L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U R' U L' B2 F D R D U2 
281. 21.066 U' F' D L F2 L F R' L' D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 
282. 28.683 L U' D2 L2 F' R' U' F' R B R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 
283. 31.473 B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 L' R2 U2 R' D L F' L' B' D R F R' U' 
284. 23.743 L F2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 R2 U' R' F' D' L R2 B2 F' L2 
285. 25.586 B' D F L' D R F' R2 L B' R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 
286. 21.345 R2 B' U2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U R B R F D' U R D2 B 
287. 23.105 F D2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F R' F' L D B' R2 U L B' L2 
288. 23.625 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 U' R2 B U' L R U2 F2 
289. 31.041 R2 L U F2 R2 B D B2 U R L2 F' B' R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 
290. 24.776 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' B F2 D2 F R' B R2 D R' 
291. 30.052 L U2 L2 B2 R F2 R' D2 L D' B' R2 B D' R' U' R' B2 U2 
292. 29.507 D L2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' D2 B' L2 D F' L F U' R' D2 
293. (35.665) U' R2 L' B2 D' F2 L D' L2 F' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 
294. 24.533 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B R2 F2 L D' B' L F R2 B' D2 B' L' 
295. 22.659 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 D' B R B' D' U R' B2 D L D 
296. 26.942 L2 D2 R D2 R F2 L' D2 L' F2 R U' L' U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L' 
297. 27.018 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U R F2 D2 U L2 B U F D' L' R2 
298. 25.732 R D2 R U2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 B D U' B D R2 D' L D' R' 
299. 21.014 D2 B2 D F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' D L' U F D' B2 F D2 L 
300. 26.533 F U2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F L F L2 D2 B2 F2 L' D' L2 F U2 
301. 20.869 F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B' L2 R' D' L B' U' L B2 L2 
302. 23.239 L2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 B D2 B L' R D F' D' L D R2 U F 
303. 27.523 D2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' R' B' R D' U2 R B L B' U' 
304. (20.384) B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 R D L' U' F D L' F R F' 
305. 25.614 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B F D' B L F2 L' U' B 
306. 27.859 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 R' D R2 B' F2 R' D U2 B D2 
307. 22.979 R' B D' R2 D' F B' L F U L D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 
308. 32.155 R2 B' D2 R' B2 D R B L' U2 F' R U2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' 
309. 29.580 L D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F R2 D F L2 B' D2 U2 L' 
310. 27.087 R D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L R B2 L' B2 U F' L B2 U2 R' D' L2 R D2 
311. 25.385 U2 B F L2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 R' F D B2 R2 F' D' R' U2 L 
312. (35.965) L B2 F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R F D2 U' L U' B2 U2 F L2 
313. 30.330 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D' B' R' U F D' B U2 R' F2 
314. 22.277 L2 F R2 F' U' B R' F U L' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D 
315. 25.047 U2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 L R' D' B L' D' U' R' U' 
316. 26.804 L2 B L2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F' U2 F' U' R' D B L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B' 
317. 27.528 F2 L2 F D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' R' D B' U2 R D' F2 D B2 D2 
318. 26.190 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 U2 B' L D' B' U2 B F2 L B' D 
319. 24.248 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 F' D' L' F2 L' D2 B2 U' 
320. 23.293 L2 D2 B' L2 U' B2 R L B' U' D2 R2 L2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 B D2 
321. 25.121 B2 L2 U' L B' U R' L D2 B L2 D R2 U D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 
322. (20.278) D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 B F2 R' D2 F' L2 B2 D' R B 
323. 26.893 F D B' R F2 U D2 R D F U F2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U 
324. 27.693 F' U' F L B' L' D F2 R' B L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 
325. 25.549 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 F D2 R F2 U' R D2 R2 D2 L' 
326. 26.040 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L R U' B D' U L F2 L B' D 
327. 24.078 D2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F U2 B D2 B' R D2 L' B 
328. 21.540 R' F2 U L' B2 R U2 R U R2 U F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 
329. 23.440 F2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U F' D' B2 D' L F2 D2 B L' D' L' 
330. 22.016 R' F' B2 R2 U' L' F' L B D' R' F2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 L' B2 U2 D2 
331. 27.952 R2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 D F' L F' L' B2 U2 B R D' 
332. 30.411 D2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R B' L F D R F2 R' F2 
333. 32.061 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D U B' R' F2 L2 B2 R2 F' D' U F R' 
334. 26.210 F' R' B L' D2 F' R U D' B2 R2 F U2 B L2 B L2 U2 R2 
335. 23.483 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B L D' B2 R B2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 
336. 25.726 B' U2 L2 B F U2 F' R2 D2 L2 U' R' U B2 D' F' R U' R2 B 
337. 28.884 R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F' R U' F R2 F' L2 D' F' U' 
338. 23.438 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' D U2 R B' L D' L' B U' 
339. 25.115 B2 R L B2 D' L B L2 F' R F2 L B2 L' F2 R U2 L' U2 L' 
340. 27.725 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R B2 L F' R D L F U2 R2 U B' D' F' 
341. 31.563 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L D' L' D' U2 F' D' U R' U2 
342. 24.014 L2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L' R' F L' D R2 F' L D' 
343. 28.325 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 F L2 D' R' D U L' R D' U2 R2 B 
344. 27.710 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R B U' R' D R B' D' B' R F' 
345. (33.021) B L2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 U R B2 F L2 F R2 U F U' L 
346. 24.104 F L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F R2 U' L2 R D2 U2 R' D' L2 R D 
347. 28.631 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' F R' D B L F2 U' F D 
348. 24.913 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 U' R D2 L' F2 D' L B 
349. (35.658) D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' L F D2 L' D U R D' B2 D2 
350. 24.519 F2 U2 L2 B R2 B R2 F R2 B R2 D B F2 U' R U2 B2 R F' U 
351. (34.816) R2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 D L F R B D U F' R2 F2 
352. 24.528 U2 L2 B2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 D F' R F2 D R F' R2 D2 
353. 22.151 B U D2 B2 L2 U' R' F D F' R2 U2 R2 F D2 B R2 F' L2 
354. 28.158 B' D2 L' D L' B' R' B' R' D2 R2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 
355. 23.704 R2 F' U2 R2 B' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F U' B2 D F R B' L R F' 
356. (32.471) F B2 R' D2 B' L' F U' R' D R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 
357. 30.064 U B D' L' U' F' D2 R2 B' R' B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' 
358. 25.784 L2 U' L2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 R2 U2 F R' D' L2 U L' R D R U' 
359. 22.647 L' D2 L D2 R U2 R' F2 L2 R U2 B' U L' B2 L D L2 F' L U' 
360. 28.146 U2 L2 D2 L' D' B2 D B' U L' F' U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B D2 
361. 28.975 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F R B2 F' U' L2 B F L D' F2 
362. 28.347 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D' U2 L F D' L2 R2 B U L F' R2 
363. 25.501 B2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' F' L2 R' B L' B' D L B' 
364. 24.996 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L' U' L2 U2 F' U R U2 B' 
365. 21.343 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U F2 L2 D2 F U2 L' U L' D' B' F' D F 
366. 25.998 R2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U R D2 F U2 L2 U' L' F' R 
367. 26.098 F' U2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 B L' F R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 
368. 32.058 U' B U2 D F R' U' L F U2 R U2 D2 B2 R' U2 L B2 U2 D2 
369. 29.155 R' U D2 F L' D F2 B2 R D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U 
370. 21.880 D L F R' U2 R2 U2 D L U2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 
371. 27.230 B F2 D2 B L2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U L D R2 U F2 L' R B' U' 
372. 31.078 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L U B' F2 U F' L U' L2 B' F2 
373. 23.282 D2 F' B2 U' D' R F' B' R U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' D' B2 U L2 
374. 26.125 D' B2 U' L' F U' D' R F' R L2 F R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' 
375. 31.297 U' L2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 F' L R D R D U' L R' D' 
376. 29.148 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 L B L2 F' L' F2 U' F R' F R' 
377. 23.113 B U2 L' B U' R B U F R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R U2 L' F2 
378. 27.551 L D2 F2 R D2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R U' R B2 F' U L R' U B' R2 
379. 24.762 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L D' R' B' U' R' B' U F2 U2 
380. 28.234 R F U L' B' D' F' L U F' D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' 
381. 32.272 U D R' U' D R U2 L D B U2 D2 B U2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 
382. 25.627 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L U2 B D F' L2 U F D2 B 
383. 28.568 D' F' B' L F' L F D' R L2 U R2 U' D2 B2 D L2 D L2 
384. 24.860 U2 F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L U2 L D F' U' R2 D' R' F' 
385. 22.538 F L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F' R B' D B2 D' L F2 U' L B2 
386. (33.583) D2 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 D B' D' L U' B L F' D F R2 
387. 28.031 F2 L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 U' L' R2 D' L' F L U B2 L' 
388. 27.826 F' L2 B R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 L' D' F' R' U2 F D' U' F2 L2 
389. 25.879 L2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U L2 U2 L D R U' L' R B 
390. (34.178) L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B' R' F' L2 D B2 L2 U F' U 
391. 24.816 L' D2 R F2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 L B F2 R' D2 B L' D' U F' 
392. 26.106 L' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 U' L' F' R B U R2 U2 F R' 
393. 23.656 B' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F U2 B2 U R' U' R D L R D2 U F2 
394. 26.052 U F' U L' F2 B U2 L' B R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 
395. 26.790 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R B2 F' R D R2 B' D B 
396. 32.026 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L D B2 D2 B R' U2 B L' F' 
397. 22.365 U' B2 D' B D R2 U' B' D2 L D2 R2 B L2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 
398. 23.936 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L U L2 D' F2 D F' U' L' U 
399. 30.593 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U R' D' L B' R' U R2 D2 B2 D2 
400. 25.419 L2 U2 B U L2 U2 R D2 B D' L2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L' 
401. 23.730 R' D2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 B' R' F L' D' U B U2 L2 B2 
402. 25.111 D2 B' U2 F' R2 F R2 F U2 R2 F2 R' U L F2 U F2 R' F R2 D 
403. 27.000 D U2 L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U R2 U B' F2 D' U' B U L' R2 B D 
404. 24.823 U2 L' B' U2 L B2 D L' U2 F2 L2 B L2 F R2 D2 R2 L2 B' 
405. 22.506 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' R' B R2 D' B L' F2 R2 
406. 21.677 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U F2 U' B' R' F2 U F' U R B2 D2 U2 
407. 25.074 R2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 F2 R' U F2 D' R' D2 L2 D2 U2 
408. 30.873 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R U' B L F R F' L' R2 D' 
409. 23.288 R' L2 U L' B R U' F2 B' L' U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B 
410. 27.595 B2 U2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B D B L U2 F L2 D F2 L F 
411. 23.367 B2 F L2 U2 B' F U2 F D' F' L B' D2 L F D' B2 L2 
412. 29.716 F2 D2 R F2 R' U2 L' F2 L B2 R' D F' L' F U R' U2 B D' 
413. 24.938 U2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B D R' B' F2 U L2 R' U2 
414. 28.800 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L' U' R' B' L2 R' F D' U2 B' 
415. 24.009 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R' U B L2 D 
416. 24.343 U2 F' U' R' B2 U' B L U2 L B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U 
417. 22.307 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L F2 R' F' D U2 B' D2 R U B' F2 L 
418. 25.163 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D' U' B2 F' U2 L R2 B' L' B L2 D B2 
419. 24.511 R2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L R U' R' B' D2 L2 R F' R2 
420. 22.848 B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 B' D' L2 D2 B L' D' R2 B U' 
421. 25.477 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 L2 F2 U R' F' L' U' F' D2 U' B F L 
422. 21.739 R' U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B' R' U2 F2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D 
423. 27.452 F2 R2 B' U2 B' F L2 B' U2 R D' B L D' R' F U' B2 F' 
424. 25.634 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F U L U2 R D2 B' F' D' B 
425. 23.704 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 B' D2 L D' L2 F D R' U' R 
426. 26.938 B U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D L2 D B2 U2 B2 D2 B 
427. 28.361 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B' D U' R' U' F U2 L' B F' 
428. 27.318 L U2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 R' F' D U' F U L R' D' B U2 
429. 24.782 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B' U R D' R2 B F' D U2 L' 
430. 21.872 L U F2 L D R' U2 B2 L F B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 
431. 27.100 U L2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B D2 F L' D2 U' L' B' R F 
432. 21.146 D2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B L' F2 L F2 R' D B U' 
433. 21.751 F' B' R F' U' L' F R' D' B' U F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 
434. 26.148 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F' U R' U F' L B2 F D2 R2 
435. 28.559 D L' U L' F' U R2 U R L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 U L2 
436. 32.023 L' D2 F D' F B' R2 F' D' R' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U2 
437. (19.973) F D' L' U' F' R' D2 L' D B' U D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 
438. 28.320 U2 B D2 B R' D' F' D F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B' U2 D2 R2 F 
439. 23.212 R2 D2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 D L' B' R' F' D2 B F L' D 
440. 22.218 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 L D2 B' F D2 B R2 U R' 
441. (20.258) R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B U2 F' U B' F2 L' D' U2 B2 R2 B' 
442. 26.024 R2 U2 R2 B R2 F R2 D2 B U2 F2 R B2 U' L2 B' U F2 L D2 R' 
443. 22.336 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R' D' L D' B2 F' D' U' F' 
444. 24.869 U' L' D R L2 B U B2 L' D2 F B' U2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 
445. 27.556 B R2 F U D R' U2 B2 U L' B2 R' L F2 B2 L F2 R D2 
446. 24.988 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F' D' B R B2 D R D L U 
447. (19.617) D L2 B R F L' F' R2 F2 U' F D2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
448. 28.755 D' R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D R D' F2 R D' F' U B' R2 F2 
449. 26.952 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B U L B U2 R2 D L' B' L R 
450. 25.247 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R F' L2 B U2 R U F D' U2 F' 
451. 26.995 R D2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 D L U B' D2 F L2 D' R' B2 
452. 23.127 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L D2 U2 R' B U' F U' L D2 B' F2 L B 
453. 21.507 B2 L U2 F B L U' R2 F' B' D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 
454. 22.663 D2 R2 D U B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B R F D B' U F L' R' U L' 
455. 23.973 R2 D' R B' L2 D F2 R2 U R F L' B2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L 
456. 23.362 R L' U2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 L B2 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 D' L2 
457. 27.810 U' F U2 F' R' B2 D2 F L' U D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 
458. 20.508 R B L' F' D' L D' B' U' F D R2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 
459. 28.348 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' D F2 R F' D2 L R B2 R 
460. 23.824 B' D2 R F D R2 B R2 B2 L B2 D F2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 U B2 
461. 22.961 B' L' D2 F R' L' B U' F' D' R F2 R' B2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 L' 
462. 21.720 F D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F L D' R2 B2 R2 D F U R' D 
463. 23.708 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' L' U' R' F L2 F2 U F U 
464. 23.100 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B U2 B2 D2 B D' F L2 U R D2 B2 D L' F D 
465. 26.655 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B R F' U2 L2 R2 D' L D U' 
466. 28.606 R' L F R' U2 F2 D L2 U L' B2 L2 U2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 
467. 29.004 U' B2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' B2 U R B' U R' F2 D' R' B D2 U2 
468. 30.346 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 F' L' F2 R2 B L' R U' F2 L2 
469. 23.827 L U2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B' R' U2 R' B2 L D' R2 U L 
470. 24.901 R' U' R2 B' U' R2 U2 B2 L' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D 
471. 22.837 D2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F U F' R' B' R' U' F R' D 
472. 25.560 B2 U' L' F' D2 B D2 B' L B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U' 
473. 24.757 F2 D B' R2 L' F' D' L D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 
474. (33.989) D2 R2 D R2 D L2 B2 U F2 R' D' U' L R B L2 F' L' U 
475. 27.426 D2 B R' B D B' U L' F R2 L2 U2 D' F2 U' D' R2 D' R2 
476. 30.840 B2 D2 L R B2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 F2 D L' U2 B F2 L' U' L R2 U 
477. 29.863 U' F' B' U2 D' R' L2 B U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 F D2 
478. 30.096 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D R F U' R' D2 R D' R2 F' D' 
479. 25.932 F2 D2 B R' D' L2 B U L' F2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 
480. 31.091 D R' L2 B2 R D B D2 F' L' F2 D F2 U D L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 
481. 21.594 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 D' R' F2 U' F2 R' D L' B2 F 
482. 24.435 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L D R' B2 F' D' F2 L F' R2 
483. 22.628 D2 R' D B U L' B U' R D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' 
484. 26.745 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B D' R' F2 U2 B F D2 
485. 30.150 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B F2 L' B' U' R' F R 
486. 26.415 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D B D2 F L' D2 F2 D R2 U L' 
487. 24.390 B2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' U' L' D2 R2 F D2 B' U L' F 
488. 26.601 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' F' U2 F' D2 R D R2 B' F2 R U' R D2 F2 
489. 21.492 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 U2 L U2 L D L2 F' R' U' F' 
490. 23.118 D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R F2 R D F' L2 U' B' D L' U2 L D2 
491. 23.071 B2 R' B' U' D2 F' U2 F' R' U' L' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R L 
492. 27.460 R2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R F' D2 R F2 L2 B' U F' U' 
493. 25.925 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 F D2 L D' R' U2 B F U' R' 
494. 27.081 U D2 B U F2 D' F2 L' B R B2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R D2 L U2 
495. 24.119 D F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B L R' D2 R2 U' F' R2 F' D F 
496. 27.852 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B' F U' L' B2 F' U2 R' D2 F 
497. 29.653 F' R F' R' D' R L' D' B2 D' F2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F R2 B 
498. 23.933 L2 D2 B' F' L2 B U2 F L2 R2 B2 L F D' B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F2 
499. 29.982 F2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R B2 D2 F D' U' B D' B F2 
500. 22.763 U F2 U R2 U L2 U F2 L D' U R' D' F R' D2 B' D' 
501. 20.719 F2 R' U B' L' D' L F L' F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 D F2 
502. 31.048 D B R2 D' B U F' B' R' D2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' B2 
503. 25.876 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L' B' R' D' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 
504. 26.086 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F L2 F R' F' L B' U' B D' U 
505. 20.703 L R F2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R F2 L' D L' B F L B' U' B2 R2 
506. 25.214 U' F' R F D' F2 B U' F D2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 B R2 B2 
507. 30.862 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 R' D' U2 B' F D2 R 
508. 23.922 B' R' F2 U' F2 D F2 D B R D2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 L U2 R2 
509. 24.680 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F' R U' L' 
510. 25.095 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' D' L' B' R' D2 F' U2 F L2 D 
511. 22.665 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B D F2 R' U' F' R' B2 F2 R' 
512. 21.231 B2 R F2 L2 B L2 B' U R L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U 
513. 26.905 R2 F2 L' F L2 B2 D' R D' L' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 
514. 28.182 R' D' L' D R F U F R' U B2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 
515. (19.300) U2 L2 U2 B D2 B2 F U2 B2 F' L D2 R F R U' R D' L D' 
516. 26.339 D2 R2 F L2 B D2 L2 F D2 L2 F' U' B2 L F2 U' F L' U F2 L' 
517. 28.092 F L' F B U R' F' U R L' F2 R' B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 
518. 28.432 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' B' D U2 F' L' B' F U' F2 R 
519. 22.759 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 D' L' U' L' B F2 
520. 24.964 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L D L R2 D L2 U B' L D 
521. 26.030 D2 B L2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 U B L2 F R' B' R' B2 F' U' 
522. 27.883 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D F' R U' L R' B2 D B D2 L' U 
523. 25.920 U F U L' B U R B R L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' 
524. 29.047 D2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B R2 B' R2 B D F U' L U F2 D' L' F2 
525. 26.102 F2 R D2 L D2 R' U2 L R2 D2 F2 D' U2 F' L' D' L' D L' R2 D' 
526. 28.264 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' U F2 L2 F' R' F L U' L D 
527. 27.933 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B R2 B' R' F' U B2 
528. 26.022 D2 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 R D U2 R2 B R U2 F' U 
529. 27.186 L2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' B F2 L2 R' D B2 D' R D' R' 
530. 22.100 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 D B2 L2 F U2 R D L R D2 F D2 U 
531. 21.870 R L B' L2 D B2 L' F2 U' B R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' 
532. 21.990 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D F2 U R' B2 D2 L2 F' R F U B2 L2 
533. 26.646 D' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B' L D' F R' F2 D2 R' F R 
534. 26.719 F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L B L' R2 D2 B' F D2 R F' 
535. 26.359 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 B' U R B' U F2 L D' B' L' B2 
536. 26.889 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' F2 D L' B R' F2 D2 U' L R' U 
537. (19.732) D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D L B' D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B U L' 
538. (20.262) F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B' L2 B2 D' U2 F R F2 U2 F' 
539. 29.585 B' D2 L' D' R F2 U D2 B' U R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 D B2 U' 
540. 21.541 F2 L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B D' L D2 U R U B2 R F 
541. (15.392) F D' F B' U' L2 D F' L F' R2 U2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 L' U2 
542. 26.182 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U F' L' F L B U2 B2 F' R D 
543. 22.951 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' D' F' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R' B' F L 
544. 23.324 L2 B2 F D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 F' L U2 B U L2 D' B D R' D 
545. 24.855 R2 B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L' R2 F U B2 L R' U' F2 
546. 25.292 B2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L F R' U2 F2 R2 B U F R 
547. 21.754 B F L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 U' R F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B F2 
548. 26.650 F2 R D2 L2 U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L' U' B' R' U B F2 D' L' R' U' 
549. 22.314 D' F2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L U B2 L2 D B' D R B2 R' 
550. 22.981 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L D2 U2 L' F R U B' D' B 
551. 25.791 F D2 B R2 B D2 U2 B U2 B U2 L F D F' R F2 D' L 
552. (20.192) D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U' R D F' D' L F D B2 F2 L 
553. 20.613 R F' R F2 D' F R' D2 F R2 U B2 U2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 
554. 22.015 R D2 F2 L B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B' L2 D B' F D2 B2 F2 R D' 
555. 26.794 L' F' D2 R L U2 D F U2 R' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U 
556. 29.313 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R U' L' U' F R D2 B' D' L 
557. 23.350 R' U2 R2 F R L F2 D' F U2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 L' B2 
558. 24.949 F' R2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F D2 L' D' B L' U' R B' D R2 U 
559. 25.823 U' D' R F2 R' B' R2 F U R' U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 U L2 
560. 22.214 U2 D' R' F' L' B' D' R2 F U' R' B2 L' F2 R U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' 
561. 25.753 D2 B L2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L' R2 B' U2 L' B' D2 L' D' U 
562. 21.278 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D F D2 L B' L R2 D' L2 U F2 
563. 25.852 D2 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U L' U2 F' U L R' U' L 
564. (19.034) D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' U L' B U2 L B2 F2 U' L D R2 
565. 26.272 F L F2 U' D2 B' D' R L' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 B' R2 F2 U2 
566. 22.282 B2 U2 L D2 R U2 F2 L F2 L' R D' R F R U' B2 R' B F2 R2 
567. 21.522 R U2 B U2 D B' U R' B U' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 
568. 23.302 D2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D B' L' U' L' F' D' B2 R 
569. 21.856 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' D' R' D' F' D2 R' B2 F 
570. 28.521 U2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R' D' L' F U' L' B U2 L D 
571. 25.486 B2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' R B' D L2 B2 R2 D2 
572. 23.130 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F R D L2 B' F' D' B U F2 
573. 26.941 U2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 F U2 B U2 F' R' B L F U' L' D' F R 
574. 28.707 B2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 L D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L B D2 
575. 21.427 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F U2 B R2 B2 U2 L F R' F2 U L U2 F2 D2 
576. 26.328 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' L U' F L2 U R' D2 B' R2 U2 
577. (19.705) D' R2 U' L2 D' U L2 R2 U B2 U2 R' B2 R' D L' B L2 B2 D' R' 
578. 25.941 D2 L B' R' U2 D F' U2 B U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' R2 
579. 24.103 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 B2 R2 D' R' U' L B' D2 L' D' F D 
580. 28.191 B D2 F U2 B L2 U2 B L2 B2 F' U R' B D' R' U2 L2 D' F2 
581. 26.049 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U B' D' U2 R' D' L2 D' L' F2 L2 D' 
582. 26.571 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B L R' U B' F2 L B R' F2 
583. 23.107 B2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' R B' L' U' R' F' L' R2 B2 L 
584. 24.700 D B U B' U2 F' R' U' B D F U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B R2 B2 R2 
585. 23.277 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R D2 F' L D F2 U' L' U' B2 
586. 29.701 F2 D2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B L' R F R D R F2 L' D 
587. (32.678) U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F' L' B U2 L2 U' B D' F' L U' 
588. 24.608 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 L' D' L' R' U' R' D B' R2 
589. 27.323 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 L U2 B2 D U B2 R' B U' R' D R' B 
590. 20.942 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 D U F2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 B D2 L F2 U' R2 B' 
591. 20.882 F' U2 B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 R' D L D2 U' L' F2 D B' D2 
592. 24.393 L2 R2 D U B2 U' L2 U R F L F D U F' U' R' U' 
593. 22.112 R2 D R2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B L D' F D' U' B2 F U 
594. 24.408 U R' F' B2 D F B' R B' L' D2 F L2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 B2 
595. 24.134 F' D2 L' U B2 U' F' D' L' D2 F' B' D2 L2 B U2 R2 
596. 21.456 L B2 U2 F2 B' U2 R' F U' R D2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L2 
597. 24.473 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F' L' B' D F2 D' U2 B' D2 
598. 26.636 U D' R2 U' F R2 B2 R U L F' B U2 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 
599. 27.318 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L R2 D L B L' U' R2 F' D' 
600. 22.697 L2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 R B2 D2 B' D L' D2 U2 F U B' R U2 
601. 26.135 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' U F2 U' B2 R D2 B' D' B D U' B' U R' 
602. 25.877 D' B2 L U' B U' F' R' F' R2 U2 D2 L F2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R' 
603. 23.147 U2 B R2 U' B2 R L2 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 
604. 23.038 U' F' B U' L D L2 F' U R B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U D F2 R2 D B2 
605. 25.323 R2 B F' L2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 F' R D' L U B R2 U2 B' R' D' B 
606. 22.273 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L' B2 D F R2 F D' L' F R2 
607. 25.436 F L D2 B U2 L' U' B U2 D' F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 B 
608. 24.127 R U2 F' D2 F2 B U L' D F2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' 
609. 28.960 R' L' F' L2 D' B L' U L' D' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F 
610. 26.366 U2 B' R2 B L2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D L' U' F2 L U B' L' R F2 
611. 20.526 R2 U B2 L D2 B U D' F L F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 
612. 22.517 L2 B2 F' L2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 B D2 L U B' F D U2 B2 L D L2 
613. 25.527 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D B' F' U L2 F' L R2 
614. 22.031 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' R' U F U2 R2 U L B' R' U 
615. 22.343 D2 R B2 R B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' F L F' R' B' D' U' B L' F 
616. 27.215 D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' L B R2 D2 L2 R2 F D B F' 
617. 22.628 R F2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L D2 R D2 B' L D2 L2 B' R D' R' D 
618. 21.929 F2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 U R' D2 L' D2 F2 R2 U L2 R' 
619. 21.967 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' B U' L R F U F2 L B2 R' 
620. 25.734 B' D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 L' R U' R2 F' L B' R2 U' L 
621. 21.823 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' D R2 F' L B F2 R2 B' D B' 
622. 21.865 L' F2 B D2 L' F2 D' R' D2 L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' 
623. 27.458 L' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' R' D R B' D F' D' U2 F U R 
624. 25.736 R2 D2 B R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R D L' R2 B D' F' L U2 R' 
625. 24.450 U B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' U' F2 R U' B R2 F L D' 
626. 25.108 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U B2 D B2 L B2 L F D2 L2 F2 R D L F' 
627. 23.958 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 B U2 B' L' U R' D B' L' R2 D' U R' 
628. 25.392 F2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 R' U2 R B2 U2 B D R' U L' R2 F2 R D2 
629. 25.373 R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 L U' L' R F2 D2 F' L F2 
630. 24.415 L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 B L2 F R U B2 D U2 L2 R' U' F U 
631. 25.917 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D F R U' L2 D B2 D' F' 
632. (19.361) D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 R B2 D2 B' D F2 R' D2 L2 B F2 D' L 
633. 22.988 B F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B D' L' B' D2 L2 U R F D R 
634. 22.322 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D B' R2 U B' F D' R' B' F2 
635. 22.585 R L2 U R' F D' R' U B R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R 
636. 23.320 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F U B' L' D' L' B2 U' F L' 
637. 25.612 U' R2 F B L' U2 D' F2 L U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 
638. 22.458 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R F2 U2 F2 R' B L' B U B D R2 D2 F 
639. 24.525 D2 B F D2 F D2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 U' R D F L U2 L2 U R' D' 
640. 26.770 B2 L2 U2 R B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U R2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 L' U' R 
641. 28.420 F U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D' L2 R' F D2 L' R2 D R2 D2 
642. 25.130 L2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B D' U' F U L' B U L2 F2 U' 
643. 24.260 F' D2 B R D' L F2 U' B U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 
644. (18.610) B L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B2 R' D2 L' F U' R' U F D U 
645. 21.410 D U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U F2 L D B' L2 U' L B' F' D' R' 
646. 23.400 U2 D B D' L U F R L' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' B' L2 U2 
647. 24.370 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B' R F D B2 L' B2 U' F' U' R2 
648. 22.920 R2 L U2 B' U' D2 R D' L2 D B L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 
649. 24.730 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B' L U' L F R B D B U' 
650. 20.740 U2 R D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 U2 F' R F U2 B' U' B' U2 F' 
651. 24.150 L' U' D' L B U2 L' F R D' R U2 R U2 L2 F2 R' L2 F2 R F2 
652. 22.950 U2 B F2 U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 D U B R D2 F2 R' U' F D 
653. 20.670 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 F R F' L D2 L B2 L' U' B 
654. (19.530) R B2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 D B L2 D2 F' U' R2 B2 R2 B2 
655. 23.240 L R D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 B L D2 B D F D2 R' F U' 
656. 25.000 R' U' F R' B' L U' R2 L B' L2 U2 D B2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 
657. 22.370 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D B' L B2 D2 L' F L2 U 
658. 22.240 L F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U L' U L D' R2 B' F 
659. 24.170 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F' L' F' R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 
660. 23.860 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F R' B2 U' R' U F' D F D' 
661. 22.100 L2 D R' L' D F2 R2 F2 U F U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U 
662. 24.930 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F L' D' L2 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F 
663. 24.440 U' L' F' L' F D2 B' R' D' B U2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 
664. 25.250 F' U2 B2 D R' F' L F2 B' R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' 
665. 24.800 L2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B L' U' L2 R' F' D L2 F2 L 
666. 24.140 F2 L U2 L2 F R2 B D2 L' D' R U2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R 
667. 22.480 L2 U2 R' U' B2 D R' F' R' B L2 D B2 U D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 
668. 23.490 D2 R' F2 D' L2 F B' U' R' L' D2 L F2 R D2 R D2 B2 
669. 27.960 D2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 B F D F L2 F' R' D F2 L2 
670. 23.470 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B F2 D R D' B' F2 R D B2 F2 U 
671. 21.240 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 R B F2 U2 R2 F R' U' F L 
672. (18.690) B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 L2 D F2 R B2 D B F2 D2 F 
673. 24.840 D' L' F' R F B' U' R2 F' D F2 R' D2 L U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 
674. 24.320 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 F D2 F2 D' L' U' B2 D F L2 D' 
675. 26.620 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' F L' D F' D2 B2 L R D' F 
676. 20.860 F L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 L R F' R B D' L B L F' 
677. 25.620 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D L' F' R' U L2 F L2 F D' 
678. 23.750 F R' F' U2 R' F' D' L2 F R' U2 F2 R2 U D' B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 
679. 24.580 B R' B D' L U' B L' U2 L D2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 
680. 28.650 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D R F2 R' F2 D2 R' B' U' F2 
681. 21.340 F R' U F U' L B D' R F L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
682. 25.990 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' R U2 F2 U' B' F2 R U' B' 
683. 26.930 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' B' D' B2 D2 L' U2 F' R2 D' F' 
684. 24.430 U' L2 B L F2 R D' L' B' R' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D 
685. 23.880 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F L2 U2 R' F' U2 F U B' L' F D F2 
686. 24.344 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R' D' U2 F' R D2 L2 R B2 F' U 
687. 21.548 F' U L' D L U' R2 F2 R F' U' F2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 
688. 25.511 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U B' L R2 B' U2 B F R' U F 
689. 26.367 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 F' R F L2 B F D' L' F' L' U 
690. 25.451 U2 R' F B R U' B D R2 F' B2 D R2 U B2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 
691. 22.901 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B L F R' B2 F2 R B U2 L 
692. 25.586 B L2 F R2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' L2 B R2 U' R U2 R2 F 
693. 22.820 R2 B D2 B' D2 B R2 B2 F D2 F D B2 R' F2 D' F' D' U B 
694. 27.218 R' D2 L' D2 F' R' U2 D' B' L' F2 U' L2 B2 U D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 
695. 23.457 L2 U2 L U2 L D2 F2 D2 L U2 L' F' L2 U2 L' D B2 D' R D B' 
696. 24.494 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D B2 L' B L' R U' R2 F U B F 
697. 24.084 U R D B R2 U L' U2 R U R2 U2 D2 F L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 B' 
698. 24.125 D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 F D2 F R2 D' F L' U B U2 R B D2 F 
699. 24.452 B2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D B2 F2 L' U R2 U B2 F' L R D F' 
700. 25.297 U R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' U' R2 D' L U R F D' R U' 
701. 32.001 R B2 L' U2 L U2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 U' B D2 F D' R' F2 R U R' 
702. 25.838 D2 F L2 B2 F' R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 R F' R2 F L' D' B' L2 B2 U2 
703. 22.667 R2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' B D U R F L' D2 U' F' L' 
704. 26.900 R U R' D2 F' L' B2 D2 F' U R2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 F 
705. 22.919 L2 B2 L' F2 L F2 R U2 B2 D2 B' L' U2 B' L D' R' D' B' D 
706. 29.955 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U F R F' D F2 L' B 
707. 28.134 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' R' U2 L R' D' B U' L' F D' U' 
708. 28.768 L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 L B2 U2 L' D' U' B2 L' F' 
709. 22.421 U' D2 R B' R' B' D R U' L B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D' R2 
710. 24.124 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L' U B' F U B2 D' B R2 
711. 24.136 U F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 L' F' R' D L' D B L2 F' R2 
712. (19.267) D2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B R U2 L2 D' L B' L F' R2 
713. 25.345 D B' D' L' U' F R' L' D L F' B' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 
714. 21.588 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' F2 L' B2 D2 U' L' D' B D2 L R 
715. 25.030 B2 L2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 B D' R B2 U L' D L2 D2 B 
716. 25.075 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R' F' R U B2 R2 B D U' R' 
717. 27.843 U' B L U' F L' F' U' R B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 
718. 24.799 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B' D' B' R B2 D2 F' D R2 U2 
719. 23.783 F2 D2 F' R B2 R2 B2 U L' D' L2 F D2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 B U2 F 
720. 26.317 R2 U' B' D' L' D' R' L D B2 L U2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
721. 22.238 R B2 L D L D' F' D R' F D F2 L2 U2 D L2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 
722. 22.790 L2 B2 R' L' B L' F' B' D R F2 U L2 D R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 
723. 25.180 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 R U L2 B D U' R F L D' 
724. 29.004 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 R' D2 F' D U2 B2 L' B D' R' 
725. 20.598 U2 L' R D2 B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 R2 B L' F2 U2 B' D L' U2 F' L 
726. 26.780 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' F' R' B2 U B F U B2 L' 
727. 28.961 L2 B U2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 D L' R2 D' R D2 U' F D L2 
728. 27.119 F2 D' L F' B U' R' F' R L' U' B2 U' D2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' 
729. 31.327 R2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R U2 R B2 R D' L2 B' L' B2 R' B2 F D2 B 
730. 28.433 L U2 D' B D F L2 B U L' D2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' 
731. 20.867 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U B L' D2 L2 F' U' R2 F U F 
732. 28.029 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U B2 U F2 U' R B D L2 B' L2 D' L F U2 
733. 21.332 F2 U2 B R2 B L2 B2 F' L2 D2 L' F' D' R2 F2 D L' D' R' F2 
734. 22.040 F' U2 L2 F L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F2 U' L' D2 F' D R F2 R 
735. 29.250 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 B' U R' B' F2 U2 F D' F' R' 
736. 26.650 F' R' U D F2 L2 B U' F' L D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 U B2 
737. 28.970 U2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' D R2 U F U2 F2 L' F' U' 
738. 30.090 R' D2 R B2 R' F2 R' F2 R' D2 R D L' B' D R' D2 B2 D2 B' L2 
739. 22.890 D2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 D R U L U' R B F' U R2 
740. 23.140 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B U' L' D L' U' L' F2 R B' D' 
741. 23.330 F2 L2 B L2 B U2 B' R2 F2 L2 F2 R' F D' B' F R' F2 D B R2 
742. 26.020 R B' U2 R F U2 D' L2 U' L U2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U F2 B2 D' 
743. 25.700 D2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 B U' B R2 U' L2 R' D2 
744. 23.250 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R' D' L2 B' F2 D' U' R' F' R2 
745. 27.630 F' U' D2 F D' R2 B L F' B L2 U' B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 
746. 29.420 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 D' R B' L F2 D' R2 F' D L' 
747. 28.600 L2 B' D2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B L' D' L2 R2 D U2 F2 L' B' 
748. 30.010 B' L2 U' F2 U2 B L F' R F L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 
749. 25.040 F B2 R F' R2 L B2 U' D B' D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 
750. 24.460 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 F U R B2 D2 L U 
751. 21.490 D2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 B D' F' R B L' D2 L' D2 L' 
752. 27.784 R D2 B U2 D2 L2 B2 L' U' B' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 D2 
753. 27.550 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' F2 U L B' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 
754. 26.181 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 L B' L2 D' R D2 U' L' 
755. 22.319 U2 R L' F U' F2 B' D' R U' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 
756. 23.844 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 F D' R F' U2 R' D' L' B F 
757. 22.977 L' U2 L D2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 F' L B D' R U2 R' F' L2 R' 
758. 26.771 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 D B R' D U' B U L2 B2 D B' 
759. 26.390 U F' R' B' D F U2 F2 B R2 B2 R D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 
760. 28.489 F2 D2 F D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 R' U' L B2 F R2 U' B' U R D2 
761. 31.156 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U R F D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 B U 
762. 25.763 U2 B2 R' D2 L F2 L2 B2 R U2 B' U L B D' F' U L2 B' R 
763. 24.996+ F U2 B' R2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 L D2 U' L' B' F' U' R' D' U 
764. 24.754 B' D2 R2 B F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 D' R B' D' R' B' D' R' B' L' 
765. 21.820 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 D' F L U B L' R' B2 F2 D F 
766. 25.599 D B2 U F2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 F' D L' U R U' F D L' F 
767. 25.553 L D B2 L U R' B R' F L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D 
768. 30.862 B D2 U2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F L2 F2 L F U' B2 U2 L B2 D' L F' 
769. 28.011 D2 F U2 B2 L2 B D2 B' L2 R2 D B2 L B' U' L' U L2 F 
770. 20.820 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U' B D L' R' F U L D2 U F' 
771. 25.457 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 L F2 U2 F R U2 L' F2 R D L F2 
772. 25.722 B2 D2 F L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 F2 D' F' R' U' F2 R' F L' B R' 
773. 29.591 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F' L' F R' F2 D2 U2 B' D R D' 
774. 30.266 U B2 U F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U F' D2 L R' D' B2 R2 B' U R' 
775. 25.415 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B L2 B U2 F D R' D2 R' U B R' F2 U' R' 
776. 24.687 B' U R' F' B2 L2 B2 D' L U R F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R L U2 B2 
777. (20.118) L2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 L' D2 L' D' U2 R D L U F' 
778. 24.701 U2 B2 R2 F U2 B F U2 R2 F' L2 U B2 R' B2 U' B' D' F2 L 
779. 20.651 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L' U' F D F R' U F' L U2 
780. (19.199) D2 R2 D2 B U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U F L R B R2 D2 L U 
781. (38.438[Massive LL F up. 3LOLL 2LPLL]) U2 B2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 R B2 L D2 B L D' U2 F' D2 F' L' F R 
782. 24.154 L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' D F2 L' B F2 L F2 
783. 23.783 F2 U2 B D2 B' U2 B F D2 R2 F' D' R2 B' D R U B' U2 L U 
784. 22.717 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 F' U' L' B D2 B2 L2 F L D' F 
785. 23.136 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D F2 U' R B' F' D' F 
786. 28.140 F L D B' R F L' B2 U' L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' 
787. 21.226 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U' R U' L D' B' F' D' U2 B' U2 
788. (19.977) F U L F2 B L F' B L' F' R2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' 
789. (32.885[Worst F2L in 700 solves]) B2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D R2 B U2 L' R' B2 F' R2 U' L2 
790. 24.789 U2 B D2 F2 L' U' D' F2 R' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F 
791. 24.603 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 U' L U' L U' F L' F2 U2 B 
792. 22.346 D' L2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 U B' U2 R D B' D2 L' D2 U' 
793. 23.607 U B2 R' F D L2 F' B L' U D F2 U2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 B2 
794. 25.585 F' R' U2 B U F2 B' D F2 R' F2 R' L' U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' 
795. 27.745 R D B L' F' D R F' D' F' U2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' 
796. 22.934 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D' U L B R2 F' U R' D B F R' 
797. (32.438+) D' R2 B D F2 R2 L B2 D' R' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 
798. 24.752 B2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 B2 F' D' R2 B' F' D' B2 L R B' 
799. 24.969 L2 D L F2 D2 L' F' D' B R' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U D2 L2 D' F2 
800. 27.768 L F U B R F L D2 B L U D F2 B2 D' B2 R2 U D2 F2 R2 
801. (18.771) U L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' U L F' L2 F2 L R2 F D' L' 
802. 24.050 L2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R' B R' F' R U2 F L' 
803. 20.794 R2 U2 B' D' R' L' B L2 D L2 F' D2 F L2 D2 R2 L2 F' L2 B 
804. 25.131 D2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 D B U2 B2 D' U2 R' F' D' 
805. 20.455 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 R D' B R' B2 U' L2 R D F 
806. 23.942 U2 R' F' B' D' R2 D2 R L' U F B2 R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F U2 F2 
807. 25.495 F2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B D2 B F' U' F L2 B2 L F2 D' B' 
808. 28.908 B' F L2 R2 F' U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 R B L' D' B2 D L2 B U R' 
809. 21.682 L2 D B R2 L' D2 R' U2 L' U R2 D2 F L2 F B2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 
810. 25.087 U F2 D B R F L' B' R' B L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 
811. 25.191 R' B2 L' B2 F2 R U2 R B2 L2 D2 F' L2 D' R2 U2 L U' F' L 
812. (18.176[DAMN! Full step Awkward shape OLL N Perm]) U D F D L U' B2 D2 L' B D2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 
813. 25.079 U B2 L2 F2 U F B U B R F2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 U2 D' R2 
814. 21.645 R2 L B2 D2 F' D' L U' R U' F2 R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F' B2 L2 B' 
815. 27.370 L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F L2 R F D R 
816. 24.246 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 D B F2 R U2 B U L' D2 R 
817. 29.236 R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 F L2 F D2 L2 R' U B' F D L' D' L2 D F2 
818. (18.964) U D' L F2 D2 F L2 D B' L' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 
819. 21.475 U' D2 F' D F' B' R D F' R U' D' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' 
820. 25.802 R2 D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 R' B R2 D R2 F' L' F R' D' 
821. 22.946 R F2 D' R U' R2 F D2 L U R D2 R U2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 
822. 31.616 B2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 L' R' D' L U B U' R' U2 F 
823. 28.019 F2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D R U' F2 D2 R B' R F2 
824. 22.342 F L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 R' D2 F D2 B D' B U' F R' 
825. 27.545 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 L R' D' R B L R' D2 F L2 R2 D2 
826. (20.402) U F2 U' F L2 B R2 F U' F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 B2 
827. 25.329 L U' L' D2 R' D L2 F L B' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 D 
828. (20.046) U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B' D2 R U B R D B' L 
829. (19.437) L2 F2 L D2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 L U2 B' L2 B' D' F' L2 B U' L' F 
830. 24.092 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 L F' U L' B2 F' R2 B2 D2 
831. 22.710 D2 L2 B' F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R D U R B' D2 U' B' F2 D' 
832. 22.920 U B2 U2 D' B R L' U R D F' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 
833. 24.132 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D U' B R2 D R' B' R2 B L' D' F' 
834. 28.963 L U R' U' F R2 L' F R' B U' R2 F2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F2 
835. 27.621 L B' L' D F' U' L' B U L U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 R 
836. 24.557 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L' B R F R U B F D U 
837. 25.025 L2 B' F' U2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' L' U' L B' L R F2 D U' F2 
838. (17.307) F2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B L' D F' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 
839. 26.596 R2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F D' L U B U' F R B' D' 
840. (19.075) D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R' F D2 F U' L' B F2 R' 
841. 27.701 U' B2 R2 B' R B2 D' L U' R B U2 F2 R U2 R2 L' B2 L 
842. 22.774 F' L2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 F L U F R2 D B2 L2 B' R2 B 
843. 23.023 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' B' R' D L R2 U' R2 B R F D 
844. 28.341 F2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 F' L' U2 B U' F L2 B U2 L' U' 
845. 27.507 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 U' R' D R B' D F' 
846. (18.295) B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 U L2 D F' R2 D' B' F L U B' D' R 
847. 26.136 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R' F D L F' U R2 D' F' R2 
848. 24.089 L R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B' F' L U' L' D' U' L' 
849. 25.909 L F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 R' F2 L' B2 D R D2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 F' 
850. 31.073 L' D B2 L F' B R' L' U' F R' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 
851. 23.878 F2 D2 B U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F' R D2 B L F2 U' B2 R' B 
852. 22.639 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R' B F U B2 L' F2 U2 B2 F 
853. 21.491 F2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F' R' D U B' R2 U R' F R 
854. 22.722 F U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 D L' R' B' R' F L2 U2 L2 R' 
855. 26.998 D' F2 L2 D U2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F R' D L' R B2 U' L B' 
856. 26.812 R' F L' U' R U B R' F2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 L' F2 
857. (20.354) D2 F2 R' B2 L D2 L' D2 B D' R' B F R B' L D2 U' 
858. 24.441 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' D' L D2 L F L2 B F' L 
859. 22.304 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 R U B' D B2 L F2 U2 F R U 
860. 25.919 U2 R F2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F L2 F2 D' B L' B' U' R' D' 
861. 22.509 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B L' D' U F2 L' B' R' F' R2 
862. 24.559 U F2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' D B2 L' U' B' R' U2 L R 
863. 23.296 B' U2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 B2 L2 D R F' D R2 F' R2 B U' F 
864. 29.546 U F' B2 L' U' B D2 B U R' U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 
865. 21.981 U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U B F R' U2 R' D2 R B U' 
866. (20.329) F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D R' B2 R' D L B F R2 F 
867. 24.689 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 R2 D' B2 F D2 U' B' F2 L F2 L2 F 
868. (19.918) R' D2 L U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R B R' F' D' R D2 F2 D 
869. 28.572[Corner twist. F%$*@ you.] F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 R D2 F U R' B L2 U2 F D2 
870. 21.662 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B F2 U2 B' R2 U B' F2 U' F2 L D2 U F' 
871. 22.368 B2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U R' D L' B L2 U2 F2 D' U R2 
872. 24.154 U' R' F2 L' F R B' R L2 F' B2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 
873. 27.535 R2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B L2 R' D' U' L B U2 R U2 
874. 23.218 L2 U F2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B R' D2 L' B2 U2 B D' L2 F' 
875. 25.337 L' U L' F' L' U2 F R D R' B2 U2 D2 R D2 L' B2 R' D2 R' 
876. 25.078 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D B F' L D B U2 R F L 
877. 30.146[Stop being bad.] L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F' R D2 U B' U L F2 D2 F' 
878. 26.953 R B2 D' F' L2 B2 D L F' D F2 L2 F2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 
879. 22.040 B2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 F' D B2 L B2 D' L 
880. 28.225 R F' B R' L D2 F' R' B L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' 
881. 21.921 L2 U' B' R' U2 R L' U2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 
882. 24.577 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D' B2 L' D2 U2 R2 B' D' F U L2 D R2 
883. 26.255 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F' L' B F' R' D' R U L' B2 
884. 28.110 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U' F' D2 U R' F2 D R2 D F D 
885. 28.476 L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F D' L2 D' L2 R' B' L2 R2 
886. 23.346 B U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 B' D2 R' D U R D' B2 D' B R B2 
887. 27.769 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L' B2 U B F' U' R B' F' D2 U 
888. 23.209 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U L B2 F D' R2 F D R2 
889. 24.778 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B L' D U' B R F' D' U R' 
890. 28.752 F L2 D2 R U2 F R2 U R' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D 
891. 30.887 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B' D' R F L F R2 F2 U R' 
892. 26.499 F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 R' B2 F' D2 F2 U L B2 L' D' 
893. 27.847 F R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 U B R' B2 D' L' F U B' U R2 
894. 27.513 F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 F L2 R U2 L2 B' D' R U' B2 L2 F 
895. 26.703 B L2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F U2 R2 U R' B2 U B R2 D2 B2 U' F2 
896. 29.565 R2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 U R' D' B' L2 D B2 U' F L' R' B' 
897. 23.296 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U F2 R' D L2 U B 
898. 26.115 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U F L' B U' L' F U B R' U 
899. 24.092 B R U' B2 U2 D' F' D2 B' R U2 R2 U D2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 
900. 26.297 F2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 L' D2 R2 U2 F U2 L' D U F2 L' R2 U2 B D' 
901. (18.491) B2 D F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L B2 R' U F' L2 D' B U' R U2 
902. 24.208 L' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' F U' B2 R F' U' L F' D F2 
903. 26.888 B2 D2 B D2 F D2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U L' U B2 F R D2 L2 F 
904. 27.672 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' B L D R F U' F' D2 
905. 26.937 F' U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F R D2 L' D U' F' U2 R B2 D R 
906. 24.827 L D L' F D' R' B L2 F' R D2 L B2 U2 L' U2 L B2 
907. 24.459 D L2 D F2 D2 U B2 U' F2 U' B' D' U2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 
908. 27.422 L2 F U B2 L' D' R U B2 L D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B' R2 D2 R2 
909. 24.529 U R2 B U2 R2 B' U D' L' B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 
910. 21.635 U2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 U B L B2 F' L2 R' U F R' 
911. 27.345 F' U D L U' B2 R2 F L' F' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B U2 L2 F2 
912. (20.421) R' D R L2 D' R2 B2 L' U F' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' 
913. 24.800 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' L D2 U' B' R2 D' F2 D U 
914. 31.187 R' F2 R' F' U F' L D2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 F U2 B' 
915. 21.156 L' B U2 F L2 U' R' L2 B' L' D2 B D2 F R2 B R2 L2 U2 
916. 28.517 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R F' D2 B2 R' 
917. 25.199 F2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 D' L' R' B' L' U R D2 F D2 
918. 25.737 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' R' F2 U2 R D' F U F' R2 
919. 23.997 L' F B2 R2 D' L F' R D R2 L2 F' D2 R2 F B R2 D2 R2 B' 
920. (17.453) L2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 B' D2 F' U2 F D R B2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 R' F' 
921. 26.440 F' R' B' U' R D' F2 L U D' L D2 L2 B2 L B2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 
922. 23.122 F2 R' F R2 B' D R L U' B' R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 
923. 25.287 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 U' R B' L D2 L D' R F D2 
924. 29.594 U F2 L2 U2 R' U' F' D B D' B2 R U2 R' F2 R D2 L' U2 R 
925. 29.363 R B2 L D2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 U' B R' D B' R U' L2 B2 
926. 22.887 D2 F' D2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 B' F' D2 L' D2 U F L F' U R' U 
927. 24.234 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F L' U' L2 F2 U B' R' B' R2 
928. 25.190 D U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R' F' R2 F2 D R U2 B' L2 U' 
929. 22.197 U' L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D U2 B' U R U2 L2 R' U' F' R F2 
930. (19.140) B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F' L2 U' B2 D2 B L' B' L 
931. 26.646 D' U B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 F' R' D2 R2 D L U 
932. 21.885 R F2 U2 L U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 F L' R F D' U2 L D U' F' 
933. 27.858 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 B L2 U L' F' U2 B2 U2 L2 R 
934. 23.206 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B2 D R' B2 U' R' B L D L 
935. 24.238 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 B R U F' R' B' R2 D' F U' 
936. 25.728 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 B F' D2 U2 R2 U' L D' R' B' U R2 B' U2 L' 
937. 24.933 L2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R U' L' R' D' B D U2 F R' 
938. 24.874 D2 L2 B U2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L D' L2 B' L2 U' F 
939. 27.042 L2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 B' R U2 L F' U R U2 F2 R' 
940. 24.260 F R2 F2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B' D' R2 D' F R U' L B' R D' F 
941. 24.378 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D F D R' U2 F2 D2 R F' R F 
942. (33.416) F R2 B' L2 B L2 B' D2 F D2 F U B L' U2 B' D U L' F' 
943. 26.003 R2 B F L2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' R D F2 D F' D2 U' B' F2 
944. 28.399 U L2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L R' B2 F' U' B F' L' F2 
945. 26.447 B' L2 D2 L' D' L B L' D2 F U R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 D' 
946. (33.855) R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D' R U' F2 D F D' B' D2 L R' 
947. 22.619 D F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 U F2 L2 D B' D B2 D L2 F2 R D L2 R2 
948. 24.279 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' L' U' R B' D B' F2 L2 
949. 26.029 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D' F R' B' R' D2 F' U' L' F D 
950. 27.633 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B D' L' U2 B' F U2 B2 U' B2 
951. 29.624 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 R' B L2 U' L' F U2 R F D' 
952. 21.801 B2 L B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R2 D' F' L B' U' B D' B L F2 
953. 25.560 F2 U2 D' B R U' D2 L' F' U L2 F2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 D2 
954. 22.684 B2 L2 U2 L D2 R F2 L D2 U2 B D' L' B2 U R' D' R2 U2 F' 
955. 28.261 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B D' F R B L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 
956. 20.660 R' F D' B2 R' L' F2 B D F' D2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 
957. 23.664 R D R U2 L F' B' D2 L' D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U 
958. 24.319 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 U' F2 R' B D F L B2 R2 U2 F' 
959. 23.918 U2 L2 U B2 D2 U R2 U R2 F2 U2 L' D U2 L B D' R B D R 
960. 28.036 R' D2 B2 F2 L R2 F2 L' F2 R' D U2 B2 R F' L D R' F2 
961. 22.988 U2 D' F U' L' B' D2 L F2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 D' L2 D L2 
962. 22.088 U2 L R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 R' D F D R' F' R U' L U' 
963. (19.215) F' L2 B2 U R2 L' B' U2 D' F R U2 L U2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L D2 
964. 27.280 L F2 L' D2 L' F2 L D2 R2 F2 D' R B2 U B U F R' B' U2 
965. 24.789 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 F D' B L' R' D 
966. 21.619 R F' B' U R' L2 F' U2 D F B2 L' F2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 L' U2 
967. 29.099 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 D U2 L R2 B2 F' U R B U L' D' 
968. 22.436 R' D' B' U' D R F R' D L2 D2 L U2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 
969. 24.165 L2 D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 F2 L F2 U' B2 D' U2 B D F2 R' F' 
970. 30.562 U2 B' R' F' D2 B' L F2 B2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 
971. 23.043 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R F' L2 D2 U B2 D2 L F' R 
972. 21.216 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B' R' D F2 R2 F2 D' R' D U 
973. 21.267 R2 U F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 D' U' R' D' F2 R B2 F2 
974. 29.063 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L2 D' R D2 R2 B D F' U' F2 U2 
975. 24.030 D F' R L2 U' D2 L2 D' L' U B' U2 F U2 F U2 D2 B U2 B R2 
976. 23.683 F D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R B2 D' B D2 L U 
977. 25.105 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 D F' U F L B2 D U L' B 
978. (32.633) U2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B U2 F' U L2 F' U' F' L' D2 R' D 
979. 24.735 F2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 D F D2 B' U2 F2 L' D2 F U' 
980. 28.126 U2 R2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' D B U' B' D U2 
981. 30.040 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D R2 B L2 R' B D2 U F' D B' L' 
982. 26.710 B D' R2 F L U' F B' L D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 
983. 23.259 U L F2 D2 B D' R U' L B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B 
984. 29.242 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 F L' B R B' R 
985. 26.639 B2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 R B2 L U L R U' B' R2 D R2 F' U 
986. 28.473 B R2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 U R F' U L2 U R' B' R' U 
987. 21.381 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 U R' U' R' F L2 B' L D2 R 
988. 32.404[Corner twist] F D' F R D L' B R2 D' R D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 
989. 23.454 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D U2 B' R2 D B F' D' R B2 F' D2 
990. 20.686 B U2 B' D2 F R2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' L' U' L B' R' B D U2 B' R' 
991. 28.119 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F R2 F' D' F' R' U F' U2 L2 F2 U' 
992. 27.922 R' F2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 F' R F R2 B' R' D B2 F' D' 
993. 27.064 B2 L2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L2 F R' B L' D' U F2 D2 L' F2 
994. 24.903 D' F U' R2 L' B' R F L B L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 
995. 24.082 L2 F L2 B' D2 F D2 F U2 F' L U B D' U2 F' L F' R2 U2 
996. 22.285 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L' R B' U' B' L2 D2 F R' F' 
997. (20.027) L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 U2 R' B' R2 U' L R2 U2 
998. 20.849 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 L U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B R2 D F2 U F' U L2 R' F 
999. 23.493 R B D' R' B' U2 D2 L2 B L F2 D B2 R2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 
1000. 20.744 L2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 R' B F2 L' R2 U' R2 F' U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 28, 2014)

D2 B' R2 D2 F' B2 U2 F' D' F2 R' F2 D2 F' D F2 R' U' B F messed up on this scramble -_-


----------



## Robert-Y (May 28, 2014)

"Old" accomplishment:

At WGC open 2014, Breandan and I did some 5x5x5 Yau solves in which I solve the cross+centres, and Breandan finishes the solve as usual with my method. After many many many tries, we eventually got a sub 1  (I think I took roughly 34 seconds for cross+centres, and Breandan took 25 for pairing the other 8 tredges and 3x3x3 finish which is REALLY good)

I don't know of any other accomplishments like this on 5x5x5


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> D2 B' R2 D2 F' B2 U2 F' D' F2 R' F2 D2 F' D F2 R' U' B F


x2 L D2 L' u' R
D' U' F' U' F U' R U R' D'
R' U R U' R' U' R
U L U L'
Then some 2GLL I don't know


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 28, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> "Old" accomplishment:
> 
> At WGC open 2014, Breandan and I did some 5x5x5 Yau solves in which I solve the cross+centres, and Breandan finishes the solve as usual with my method. After many many many tries, we eventually got a sub 1  (I think I took roughly 34 seconds for cross+centres, and Breandan took 25 for pairing the other 8 tredges and 3x3x3 finish which is REALLY good)
> 
> I don't know of any other accomplishments like this on 5x5x5



Crazy!!! :O


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2014)

Sub-20 single with PCMS. I failed completely (it was during a CFOP session), but it's a nice scramble.
62. 19.38 U' R2 L2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B' F2 R' F L D' B2 R D R2


Spoiler: A decent solution, not what I did



y' x // Inspection
F' // P2 (1/1)
U2 R' U' R // P3 (4/5)
y' U2 R U2 R' // WV (4/9)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CLL (14/23)
M S M' S' // P1 (4/27)
y M' U M // P2 (3/30)
U y' M2 U' M // P3 (4/34)
M U M U' M2 U' x M2 U2 M2 U2 x' U2 // L5E (11/45)


----------



## SirWaffle (May 28, 2014)

PB mega avg of 5, 12, 25 and mo3.

mo3: 1:03.89
avg5: 1:06.27
avg12: 1:08.90
avg25: 1:10.34



Spoiler: Times



1:02.84, 1:07.02, 1:13.07, 1:07.68, 1:06.76, 1:09.46, 1:17.20, (1:24.95), 1:22.26, *1:06.68, 1:03.82, (1:01.17), 1:10.00, 1:08.32, 1:14.75, 1:10.88, 1:10.13, 1:08.47, 1:15.70, 1:06.03, 1:09.93*, 1:17.74, 1:07.71, 1:06.14, 1:19.70


----------



## Jaycee (May 28, 2014)

Doin' some 4x4. 

46.97), 48.94, 57.70, (58.21), 47.95 = 51.53 PB

Current Ao63 is 59.79


----------



## Pandadudex96 (May 28, 2014)

Finally a sub 9.5 avg of 12.... lols


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 28, 2014)

399 puzzle 14:37.031/20530 moves/23.048tps


----------



## FinnGamer (May 28, 2014)

Switched back from my aosu which I didn't like to my weisu, dropped a good second. 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-28
avg of 12: 45.00

Time List:
1. 41.15 R' B2 R' Fw2 F' U' F' Uw2 Fw R F' Uw B2 F' Fw U L' Uw' L2 B' U2 R L2 B2 R2 B Uw' U Rw2 D2 U Fw' R B L' B' Uw' L' F' R 
2. 44.17 B' R Uw' U' D' R' Fw2 B2 D R' Fw L2 F' R Fw B' L' U F2 U F' Rw L2 R2 F U Rw' Uw' F2 D2 Uw Rw' B2 U Uw2 Rw Fw B Rw' F 
3. 52.27 F2 Fw2 D F' B Fw2 L' D' R U' B2 D2 Fw' D' B Rw Fw B Uw U2 Rw' Fw D F' Rw2 B Uw L D2 U' B Fw2 F Rw Fw' D F' B' D R2 
4. 44.81 Uw' F' R' Rw2 F' R L' U' Fw D' Fw D' B2 Fw' Rw2 U' Uw' F' B' Uw2 D2 B' R' F' Uw L' F2 L2 U2 Uw2 L' Uw' L' F2 U D2 Uw Rw D2 B2 
5. (37.72) Uw2 L Rw2 R U L' D Fw U2 Fw' B2 R B2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 D' L2 Fw' D2 B2 D F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' F2 D F R Uw' B U2 R' Fw' L' R B2 U' 
6. 46.96 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 Uw' B R L Fw Uw Fw Uw' U Rw2 F R' L' Uw L2 B' Rw' U' L2 U B2 F' R' U' L2 D Uw' F L2 Fw D' R U2 Rw2 Uw2 
7. 41.24 B Rw' L2 U2 B2 Uw' Rw L R' U Uw D L' R F R2 L2 Rw2 B' U B' L D2 Uw2 Rw U2 F U L2 Uw2 Fw' F U R Fw2 L' F' D2 F2 B2 
8. (53.49) D2 L' D' F Fw R2 Rw2 F' R2 Rw D2 Fw2 L' Fw U2 Rw B' U2 Fw B2 R Uw2 D2 F' L2 B2 Rw2 D L' U L F2 L' F2 B' D' F2 R Rw Uw2 
9. 44.26 U D R Fw D2 L' Rw2 F2 U' B' L2 Uw' R2 U R' D' F D L U' D' L2 F' Fw Rw' B Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 Rw U2 F' R2 U2 D F' R' Uw' 
10. 43.16 D' F U L2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L2 Fw D' R2 Rw' F B Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U' L F D2 Rw2 L' B2 Uw2 F2 D2 R2 L D U2 L B U2 Uw D Fw2 R2 F L 
11. 46.59 F2 U Uw' F' Fw2 D R2 Uw B L Fw' D' L2 Fw2 B' L' Rw R2 B2 Uw2 L' F L' F U' Fw Uw D' B' Fw' L2 B2 U' Fw' Rw2 D Fw' R' U2 Rw2 
12. 45.40 D F U D R B2 R' Rw2 D2 Fw2 B' D2 Uw' R L2 Uw Rw2 U2 B Rw' F2 Rw' F B2 L' Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw L F' D Uw2 Rw' L2 U Rw2 D2 Fw' F2


----------



## qaz (May 29, 2014)

6.27 (-4, 4) / (-1, 6) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3) / (6) / (4) / (-3) / (-1) / (-1) / UUdd

first sub-7, stupidly lucky

reconstruction


Spoiler



z', ddUd, +4, dUdd, +1, UUUd, -4, y2, +6, Uddd, -2, UUdd, +1, UUdU, +5, UUUU, -2

i don't know how to reconstruct clock


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 29, 2014)

Sub-9! 8.73 average of 5, part of a fail average of 100.

38. 8.30 L R' U F' R2 D' U F B D' U' B R2 F' B' U' D2 F' D2 R' U' B L2 F' B2 
39. 8.95 L R B2 L U2 D F D' B R' B' F L R B' F' D' B' U' D2 L' D2 R' F2 L' 
40. 8.64 R2 F2 U' R B' R' D' U2 F D' R D F' U2 D B' R F2 L2 R U2 L U' R U 
41. 10.85 B2 U F2 U2 F L B L2 U2 D L' U' B2 F U' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D' L B L2 R' 
42. 8.60 L2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R' U L2 B' D2 L2 U B2 F R D2 B' D R L' D2 L' D2 F L2


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 29, 2014)

I finished my senior year with 4.00 GPA, and a 3.80 cumulative GPA!

yay


----------



## yoshinator (May 29, 2014)

Moar really good 4x4:

Average of 5: 30.828
1. 31.254 F2 B' Fw Rw' F2 Uw R2 F' Rw R' Fw F2 Uw' R Rw D R2 Uw' D2 R2 Fw R' F Fw' Uw L2 Fw F2 B2 Uw L B' L2 U' Fw2 L F L2 B' L2 
2. 31.294 D B U D' F' D' Fw F' B2 R2 D Rw' R2 U' Rw2 R' D' R2 U' B D' R B2 Uw R2 Fw D Fw' U2 L Fw U' B' F2 L2 Rw' U2 Fw U' Rw' 
3. (28.090) L F U2 R' Fw B Uw U L2 R2 Rw2 B' L2 Fw L' Uw' D' L2 U' Rw' F R2 Fw2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' Fw2 L' B' L U2 R2 Uw2 Fw' F2 L' Rw' Fw 
4. (36.445) U Uw' F B U2 Fw Rw' F' Uw' Fw' F' L F Fw D' R Uw L F2 Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 D2 F Rw B Uw Rw Uw F Uw2 Rw B2 Uw L F' D' R2 L' 
5. 29.936 U2 R Fw U Fw' Uw L' F Rw B U L2 B U D Rw2 D Rw R' L D Fw B L' D Fw' F2 Uw' D F' Fw' D' L F2 R2 D2 R' Rw2 L U


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 29, 2014)

New PB with AoLong. This close to sub-8

4. (8.03) B2 U2 B2 D R2 D B2 L2 D L2 D F R' U2 B D' L U L' F' R2

Inspection: y' x
Cross: D R' U Lw D
F2L: U2 Rw U' Rw' y U L U y R U R' U R U' R' U' y' R U R'
OLL: R' F Lw2 U' Lw2' F' Lw2 U R' 
PLL Skip


----------



## Iggy (May 29, 2014)

Average of 5: 21.93
1. 18.25 U2 R2 D' R' U D2 F' B2 D' F U2 R2 F R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F2 
2. 22.23 B R D' R' B2 D' B R' U F U2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 
3. (18.18) B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F2 R B' F2 L U' B' F' R2 F2 D 
4. 25.31 L' F U F' B' D' B' R D B L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 
5. (28.01) R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B R B L U' B' F' L2 R' B2

OH. First counting 18


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2014)

8.45 OH single, 0.02 from PB. WV+U-perm


----------



## guysensei1 (May 29, 2014)

Average of 5: 1:08.636
1. (1:16.774) U B' r' U2 L B' U2 f r2 L R2 B' f' D r u' f' r2 D2 U' F L' B' D u2 F' B R2 U' B U' B r2 D2 B r D' f' D2 u2 
2. 1:07.250 F' D2 U L' f2 r' f U' R L D2 F D2 r' R B' D B r' u2 R u r2 U' u' F B r D2 R' D F f2 L' B U2 D' r' D2 f' 
3. 1:10.332 B R' L' f2 D2 L f L2 B L' U2 f B' U' r2 f' B' R' r' U2 f2 u' B2 F' R' f2 U' F' D2 L R2 U u' B2 r U R U F' u2 
4. (1:05.956) f' u' F' D' u' r' L B f' R2 L r' U' L2 r' R2 B' r' U' B' f' r' U2 f2 u B' r' U F' L' R' f2 L' D' F' u B' u' U' R 
5. 1:08.326 B' L2 f B R2 u L' U' R2 U u D L2 U2 u F' r D2 R U2 r' B2 D' R B' f2 F2 D' r' u2 r2 D' B L2 f' U' u' R' L2 D


Sub 1:10!



Uhh,
my first times 6x6 solve
8:02.836

PB


----------



## EMI (May 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBUgBW4BzDA&feature=youtu.be

2-4 relay in 48.20, finally found some time to practice/ film a bit.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 29, 2014)

Did my first ever 6x6 mean of 3

Session mean: 7:59.098
1. 8:02.836 
2. (8:31.348) 
3. (7:23.109) 

Uhh, Sub 8? Yay?


----------



## SirWaffle (May 29, 2014)

58.99 and 57.84 mega singles! The 57 is on cam


----------



## imvelox (May 29, 2014)

1:53.88 *6x6* Single
My PB is 1:50.70, but anyway so good!


----------



## TDM (May 29, 2014)

32. 15.79 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 R L2 B2 F U2 L2 U'
Petrus. Easy 2x2x2 and OCLL skip, but left-handed G perm.


----------



## qaz (May 29, 2014)

lol wtf
1. (9.56) (3, 6) / (-3, 3) / (-4, 2) / (5, -4) / (6) / (-1) / (-4) / (2) / (-3) / (-5) / dUdd
2. 9.22 (6, 5) / (3, 2) / (-1, 6) / (-2, -2) / (2) / (-4) / (0) / (-3) / (6) / (0) / UUUd
3. (6.42) (6, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3) / (-1) / (5) / (-1) / (3) / (1) / dUdU
4. 7.32 (2, 1) / (2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (5, -3) / (-1) / (1) / (-2) / (-5) / (4) / (6) / UddU
5. 6.49 (3, 4) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -1) / (3) / (-4) / (-4) / (-4) / (-1) / (-3) / dUdd

7.68 ao5, last 3 are 6.74 mo3. screwed up ao12 though


----------



## SirWaffle (May 29, 2014)

54.74 megaminx single on cam :O 

edit:


----------



## ryanj92 (May 29, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 54.74 megaminx single on cam :O


Nice!


----------



## SirWaffle (May 29, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice!



Thanks!!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 29, 2014)

9.41 PB average of 12! First average of 12 with all sub-10s.

Time List:
1. 9.67 F B' L D2 B' F' L' B2 R' F' L F' U B L2 F2 L2 B2 L R2 B2 R2 U R D' 
2. 9.72 F D' F2 D' R2 U' B U' D L B2 U D' B' F D' F' D' U' B F2 R D2 U R2 
3. 9.22 F U' L F2 B2 D2 F2 L' D B2 D B2 D F2 D' U' L2 D U' L2 B2 L B D' B' 
4. 9.97 F2 L D2 B' R' F' U2 F' B2 R' F D2 F' R2 D' B F L B' F2 U L' F2 U' B' 
5. 9.50 U' R' B' L2 D2 F B R2 U B2 R2 F' B R' D' F R2 U2 B2 U F' D' F' U' F' 
6. 9.88 D U' B F' R' F' U' D2 F' R2 D2 L B D2 B' U' R2 U2 L2 B R2 U' R2 F2 R 
7. 9.50 B' F' D2 B' D B' D' L U B' L U' R B R U2 F B D L2 R B U B2 F 
8. 9.31 D' B' U R2 D' U2 R L2 F2 U2 L' U' D' B' L' D R L D2 U' R' U F2 U F 
9. 8.93 L2 D' B2 R' U' D L2 B U2 F L2 D2 R2 U D L' R2 D L2 B' F' D R D' U2 
10. 8.78 R F D F' D B2 F' D2 B D R F D L2 F R B L' F' D U2 F R' D L2 
11. 8.50 U F' L2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 F' U' F L2 D' L' D2 L R2 B D2 B F2 D F L' R' 
12. 9.62 F' U' R' B R2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F' L' B2 U' R F2 D2 U F U' D F R U

Edit: Had 3 PLL skips in the average.


----------



## kcl (May 29, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 9.41 PB average of 12! First average of 12 with all sub-10s.
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 9.67 F B' L D2 B' F' L' B2 R' F' L F' U B L2 F2 L2 B2 L R2 B2 R2 U R D'
> ...



Holy consistent.. I didn't get a "pure" sub 10 ao12 until I got my first sub 9 ao12


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Holy consistent.. I didn't get a "pure" sub 10 ao12 until I got my first sub 9 ao12



Thanks! But, the PLL skips kinda helped.


----------



## uberCuber (May 30, 2014)

Cool, 3x3 avg100 sub my official average

number of times: 170/170
best time: 7.75
worst time: 14.65

current avg5: 11.16 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 9.51 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 11.05 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 9.96 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 10.58 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 10.46 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 10.60 (σ = 0.91)


----------



## Cubeologist (May 30, 2014)

*17.32*


New PB. PLL skip. Better than coffee for keeping me up this late. I could scream. I love cubing.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 30, 2014)

Megaminx pbs from last night 

avg12: 1:07.54
avg25: 1:09.13 
avg50: 1:11.25 
avg100: 1:12.10


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2014)

number of times: 107/107
best time: 18.31
worst time: 37.18

current avg5: 27.96 (σ = 2.75)
best avg5: 21.09 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 25.37 (σ = 3.73)
best avg12: 23.19 (σ = 3.40)

current avg50: 25.15 (σ = 3.21)
best avg50: 24.63 (σ = 3.02)

current avg100: 25.42 (σ = 2.85)
best avg100: 25.24 (σ = 2.82)

session avg: 25.41 (σ = 2.86)
session mean: 25.59

OH, PB avg5 and avg100. Sub 20s are getting more common 

Average of 5: 21.09
1. (18.31) F D2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L' F D B D2 L2 F R U2 
2. 20.82 R F2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 B' U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' L' F 
3. 20.69 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 D2 U2 R' D2 R D' B2 U2 R' D B2 F' 
4. (29.82) D2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 L F D' L2 R D' L B 
5. 21.77 D' U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L' R' D B' L' U L' F2 D2 B


----------



## guysensei1 (May 30, 2014)

(15.932)
20.055
23.531
21.092
(28.288)
Avg:21.559
PB OH single and a excellent average for me.
If it was official, I would be 1 second behind NR single, and 2nd place for average.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 30, 2014)

3x3 average of 12 PB: 8.33

(7.61) U L2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B' D2 B U F2 R2 L' D' F' L
(8.95) L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 D2 U' F R U B2 L2 F' R' D R2 L D'
7.69 D L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' F' L' B R2 F R' D' L' D F D'
7.95 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U' F R2 F R L2 U R' U2 L U2
7.95 D2 B2 D R2 D U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F D' B' R' D' L2 U R' B D2 U'
7.81 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 F' B2 R2 F' U L' F2 D U2 R2 U2
8.91 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L U2 R F' L' B' R2 F D' R2 U
8.93 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 R' F' D' F L B2 D B' D2 U' F R2
8.15 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B' L2 F' R' F R D2 L D B2 U2
8.81 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B D2 U R' F2 D L' D' U'
8.25 B2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' U' R2 L2 F' L U L F2 U
8.85 L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' U' B2 U' B D2 F' L' D2 R2


----------



## EMI (May 30, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 3x3 average of 12 PB: 8.33
> 
> (7.61) U L2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B' D2 B U F2 R2 L' D' F' L
> (8.95) L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 D2 U' F R U B2 L2 F' R' D R2 L D'
> ...




Waat
Edit: Worst solve is an 8.xx, wat


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 30, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 3x3 average of 12 PB: 8.33
> 
> (7.61) U L2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B' D2 B U F2 R2 L' D' F' L
> (8.95) L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 D2 U' F R U B2 L2 F' R' D R2 L D'
> ...


 

Dude you need to film your solves. I'd love to watch them.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 30, 2014)

Tied my FMC PB with 31 moves 
And I used an insertion for the first time ever!

I found a 7 move 2x3x3 at the start and couldn't replicate it again, so had to settle for a 10 move 2x3x3


----------



## Chree (May 30, 2014)

Finally sat down and decided to learn pyra. 2 weeks of keyhole practice before my first comp nabbed me a 18.70 single, 31.41 average.

Last night, 36 solves: 1/5/12: 11.61 / 15.86 / 19.00.

Whatup.

Edit:


SirWaffle said:


> 54.74 megaminx single on cam :O



This is awesome.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

New 4x4 PBs:
single: 1:31.51
ao5: 1:37.03
ao12: 1:41.71

New 3x3 PBs:
previous/new
ao5: 20.02/ 19.58
ao12: 21.69/ 20.88
ao50: 23.43/ 22.09
ao100: 24.31/ 22.46


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 30, 2014)

EMI said:


> Waat
> Edit: Worst solve is an 8.xx, wat





Lazy Einstein said:


> Dude you need to film your solves. I'd love to watch them.


Thanks! I will film some solves soon when I've got more time.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 30, 2014)

Finally done with school for the summer. 2.5 months of R&R and cubing. And straight A's also.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 30, 2014)

34.53 OH PB. Come onnnn sub-30


----------



## Michael Womack (May 30, 2014)

I got a new OH 3x3 PB single 53.43 and it's on video


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I got a new OH 3x3 PB single 53.43 and it's on video



huh, your fingertricks are really weird


----------



## Michael Womack (May 30, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> huh, your fingertricks are really weird



I know they are.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 30, 2014)

6:23.055 15x15 puzzle


----------



## kcl (May 30, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> huh, your fingertricks are really weird



they're actually thumb tricks


----------



## FinnGamer (May 30, 2014)

my second six, inserted the last pair with sledgehammer on left and got wide sune on right with PLL skip. Can't reconstruct all of it

5. (6.41) U2 B D' L' U' B L U' B2 L' D2 F' D2 F2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B'
x2 F R B L D2 // XCross
R' U2 R // F2L #2
The rest I don't know


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 30, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 6:23.055 15x15 puzzle
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DIDUYwq.png



6:09.807!


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Tied my FMC PB with 31 moves
> And I used an insertion for the first time ever!
> 
> I found a 7 move 2x3x3 at the start and couldn't replicate it again, so had to settle for a 10 move 2x3x3


Nice. Just got my first ever FMC DNF and holy crap is it exhausting.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 31, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Tied my FMC PB with 31 moves
> And I used an insertion for the first time ever!
> 
> I found a 7 move 2x3x3 at the start and couldn't replicate it again, so had to settle for a 10 move 2x3x3





Julian said:


> Nice. Just got my first ever FMC DNF and holy crap is it exhausting.



lol u guys r funny


----------



## ottozing (May 31, 2014)

1:33.92 2048 Speedrun :O

Had the 512 at about 12s and the 1024 at 39ish


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 31, 2014)

OH PB! 29.06 seconds. YES! Now sub-40 Ao100 come onnnnn


----------



## ZamHalen (May 31, 2014)

Sub 16 average of 100 and PB Average of 12:
current avg100: 15.85 (σ = 2.33)
best avg12: 14.43 (σ = 0.83) (in bold)
I also got a string of sub 14 Average of 5s but those don't matter as much,



Spoiler



14.31, 14.80, 16.30, 13.97, 19.78+, 12.91, 15.27, 15.23, 13.81, 16.96, 18.76, 14.38, 12.95, 17.22, 14.25, 16.43, 15.26, 12.64, 15.62, 16.43, *15.53, 13.62, 14.11, 13.47, 14.68, 13.80, 14.24, 14.64, 17.61, 13.55, 16.24, 13.86*, 17.40, 16.31, 14.71, 18.65, 18.82, 15.27, 12.75, 17.46, 16.46, 12.89, 20.90, 13.08, 18.71, 12.47, 16.92, 14.06, 15.08, 15.25, 14.52, 14.60, 16.30, 16.65, 14.31, 16.45, 17.32, 13.96, 18.27, 15.83, 17.12, 12.89, 16.18, 14.71, 15.43, 14.77, 14.57, 15.24, 15.73, (31.97+), 17.34, 15.71, 16.74, 17.82, 18.33, 15.75, (12.17), 30.07, 16.85, 16.38, 14.60, 15.00, 19.04, 14.01, 18.67, 15.74, 16.81, 18.02, 17.40, 16.81, 13.29, 15.77, 17.48, 19.42, 16.28, 13.35, 18.48, 15.46, 13.48, 14.67


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

6x6 PB mean of 3 (2nd ever mean of 3)
Session mean: 6:30.250
1. (6:07.543) 
2. (6:59.091) 
3. 6:24.116 

I literally improved by 1 minute from one mean to another. Haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 PB mean of 3 (2nd ever mean of 3)
> Session mean: 6:30.250
> 1. (6:07.543)
> 2. (6:59.091)
> ...


That's how my 7x7 solves are haha. Don't you wish 3x3 was thay easy to improve on?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> That's how my 7x7 solves are haha. Don't you wish 3x3 was thay easy to improve on?



If I improve 1 minute in 1 day, I will solve a 3x3 before I started solving it. 45 seconds before.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 31, 2014)

4x4
31.15, 32.71, 39.96, 37.21, 40.43, 35.63, 32.28, 36.62, 35.89, 32.98, 33.05, 32.50, 32.18, 33.02, 28.21, 32.79, 31.21, 32.89, 33.58, 32.27, 28.70, 29.47, 32.53, 32.84, 33.12, 33.86, 33.15, 33.72, 33.23, 32.63, 48.34, 30.32, 39.53, 33.23, 29.53, 28.99, 34.77, 29.79, 35.15, 36.69, 29.63, 34.56, 35.48, 34.01, 28.41, 37.17, 31.90, 31.35, 35.54, 32.49, 27.25, 37.96, 34.74, 34.64, 32.45, 33.76, 30.63, 31.87, 25.55, 31.65, 32.77, 33.11, 34.52, 36.07, 34.16, 35.30, 32.63, 32.76, 32.17, 36.59, 28.63, 37.73, 33.49, 38.77, 31.82, 33.20, 27.32, 37.00, 36.18, 34.35, 30.36, 28.43, 34.51, 33.10, 28.53, 28.68, 35.17, 33.04, 45.92, 36.78, 33.33, 30.79, 32.51, 35.93, 33.44, 31.78, 34.10, 34.84, 31.31, 35.46, 36.27, 35.38, 33.67, 36.19, 35.70, 33.27, 36.92, 27.66, 35.64, 34.81, 34.61, 33.83

number of times: 112/112
best time: 25.55
worst time: 48.34
best avg5: 30.10 (σ = 2.60)
best avg12: 31.76 (σ = 1.51)
best avg50: 32.62 (σ = 2.07) previous pb was 33.59
best avg100: 33.18 (σ = 2.28) previous pb was 34.23
session avg: 33.40 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 33.55

1. 25.55 F' D2 Rw2 R' D' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw' U' R' F Fw Rw2 L2 D' U R Rw2 F' Fw2 R2 B' U2 D Rw2 F Rw2 D Uw L' B' R U Rw2 U' B2 Fw2 R' B 

parity count is ridiculously low, hope this does not mean I will lose my luck during comps


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 31, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.79
1. (8.27) F' R' U L F B2 D' R F R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 
2. 8.52 D2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R' F' U R B2 D2 F' R B' 
3. (10.83) R2 D F2 U B2 D L2 D' U' B2 R' U' F' R' F2 L' D L2 R2 F' 
4. 9.52 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R2 F L2 B' U2 L F' R 
5. 8.33 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F U L R F' D U B F2 U2


----------



## kcl (May 31, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Average of 5: 8.79
> 1. (8.27) F' R' U L F B2 D' R F R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2
> 2. 8.52 D2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R' F' U R B2 D2 F' R B'
> 3. (10.83) R2 D F2 U B2 D L2 D' U' B2 R' U' F' R' F2 L' D L2 R2 F'
> ...



not even sub me on cam 

but vgj


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> not even sub me on cam
> 
> but vgj



lol...but I don't even film. I need to more now, though...


----------



## Iggy (May 31, 2014)

Yay NL PB again

7.51 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U F' L' D F L F2 D2 F2 L2 B 

3rd NL sub 8


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

Counting sub 20 OH solve!
Average of 5: 22.473
1. (17.865) *cool*
2. 19.956 *wow!*
3. 21.498 *ok...*
4. 25.965 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U B' D' U' B' L2 B L *ahh let's hope the last one is good*
5. (26.549) R2 L2 F D L' U' F' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 R D2 R2 *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## LucidCuber (May 31, 2014)

OH single 16.98

5 move last layer. About 14~ for the f2l.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> OH single 16.98
> 
> 5 move last layer. About 14~ for the f2l.



There are 5 move OLLs/PLLs?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 31, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> OH single 16.98
> 
> 5 move last layer. About 14~ for the f2l.



? LOL the optimal movecount for a oll is 6


----------



## TDM (May 31, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *5.304*, 58 moves, 10.935tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




164581479123111315102

LLUURDLDRULUULDRURDLDRULUDDDRUUULDRULLDRRDLLURRULLDRURDLUL


----------



## LucidCuber (May 31, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> ? LOL the optimal movecount for a oll is 6





guysensei1 said:


> There are 5 move OLLs/PLLs?



It was a sune that I saw coming, so as I was about to insert the final f2l pair, I just continued with the remaining 5 moves of the sune. I suppose not only did I only do 5 of the moves for the sune, but I also saved 3 moves on the f2l pair. Which saved almost as many moves as a full LL skip.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> It was a sune that I saw coming, so as I was about to insert the final f2l pair, I just continued with the remaining 5 moves of the sune. I suppose not only did I only do 5 of the moves for the sune, but I also saved 3 moves on the f2l pair. Which saved almost as many moves as a full LL skip.


I see. Nice.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 31, 2014)

3x3x3 OH: 29.74 Ao12, first sub-30

Also, Mattia Furlan got some pretty great 7x7x7 solves today, both NR's and 7th in the world 
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=513&compid=9


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 31, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> It was a sune that I saw coming, so as I was about to insert the final f2l pair, I just continued with the remaining 5 moves of the sune. I suppose not only did I only do 5 of the moves for the sune, but I also saved 3 moves on the f2l pair. Which saved almost as many moves as a full LL skip.



than that is a wv with pll skip....


----------



## LucidCuber (May 31, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> than that is a wv with pll skip....



WV?


----------



## Coolster01 (May 31, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> WV?



Winter variation


----------



## imvelox (May 31, 2014)

7x7 2:55.05 official single (3:04.90 mo3)

@BigCubingItaly2014


----------



## Chree (May 31, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> OH PB! 29.06 seconds. YES! Now sub-40 Ao100 come onnnnn



Niiiiiiice. That's a good feeling


----------



## uberCuber (May 31, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 7x7 2:55.05 official single (3:04.90 mo3)
> 
> @BigCubingItaly2014



Wow, nice job!

That 6x6 mean though...


----------



## ryanj92 (May 31, 2014)

3x3x3
13.72 ao5 PB, 16.27 ao50 PB, 16.62 ao100 PB
Slight improvement!


----------



## TDM (May 31, 2014)

170. 10.86 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U B U R U F U B D F2 L
Good because F perm.


----------



## kcl (May 31, 2014)

Bad ao12, decent ao5, some really good singles. all on cam. The stupid counting 11's ruined it.
Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-31
avg of 12: 9.74


Time List:
1. 10.62 R2 B D2 L' F L U2 B2 U' L U2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 
2. 11.27 D' R L' U F' B2 D' B D B D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 
3. 7.69 B U2 L2 F R2 B L2 F D2 R2 F2 L' B' R2 D2 U B' L' U R2 F2 
4. 9.98 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L F2 D2 U2 B' U2 R D' B' D' F U2 R' U 
5. 9.63 L B2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 B2 U L' D U2 R' F' D R2 D' B 
6. (6.84) B R2 L F2 R' U2 B R2 B' R F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U 
7. 9.55 R F2 D L2 F B' R' U2 L' D' B2 L U2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 R' 
8. (13.22) B L2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 B' D B D' R' F' D L' U' L2 R2 
9. 10.76 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R U2 L' R D' R2 U' F R2 U' R B2 D' R' 
10. 11.66 L2 D R L' F R D R U R' B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R 
11. 7.78 F' B' R2 U2 F' R' U2 D' F L D2 R U2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 
12. 8.42 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U R2 D F2 D B' U' F' D2 B' D U2 F2 R F2


----------



## yoshinator (May 31, 2014)

Fueled by my frustration at bill doing so well:

21.647 single
29.681 avg5
30.919 avg12
31.957 avg25



Spoiler



Session average: 32.386
1. 32.267 R' Uw D' Fw' D' U R2 U' R Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 U' F' R2 Rw Fw2 Rw Fw R' B' U' Uw' L Uw2 F Uw Fw L B Uw' F2 R' U Fw F2 L Uw2 L' 
2. 35.138 L2 U' Rw2 L2 Uw B Uw Fw' B2 D' R F2 Fw2 L2 R D Rw2 B2 F' R2 Rw Uw F Rw' Uw' B' Uw' U L' D Rw' B' R D2 Rw Fw B' Rw2 Uw' D' 
3. 34.927 D' Rw Fw2 L' B' R' L' U2 R2 L' F' B2 Uw2 L2 U' B Fw Uw' Rw' B' U' R2 D2 B L2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B' Uw' L' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw Fw2 U D2 L' B2 
4. 31.298 L D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw R' Fw' R' L2 Uw2 D' Rw' D' L' Rw B2 U2 F' D' Rw' B Uw' F2 Uw' R Rw2 F2 U' Fw' R U L' Rw2 Fw2 R' Rw F Fw' U' Fw2 
5. 32.391 Uw2 F2 B R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 U' F2 D Fw' Uw2 F2 L' F Uw R' L2 U' Rw2 U' Uw B Fw R' Fw' U Uw' B' L R Rw2 Uw B2 L' U Rw B' 
6. 35.583 R' Fw2 U2 L2 D' Fw2 R B2 Uw' D2 F2 D' F Rw2 L2 R Uw R Fw2 Uw2 L2 F2 D' U2 Fw' L R' Rw' U' L' R2 Rw U' Uw Rw2 R L2 Fw2 U L2 
7. 30.477 Fw' D' R' F' D' Fw2 D F Uw' Rw' L2 B' Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 R Rw' U' Uw R L2 B2 F Uw Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw' U2 L' Fw2 Uw2 R2 D2 L2 Rw' B F L2 
8. 29.718 Rw R Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 D2 U2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 D2 Rw F2 L D' R2 Uw U L' Fw' D2 B D B D Fw' U' B D' R2 D2 Fw' L U2 B2 Fw 
9. 32.175 B2 R Rw' Fw2 B' Rw' F' U2 D Fw R' U' Uw2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L' D Uw' U F R2 Uw' F2 D Uw' U2 Rw' L Uw' L' R2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2 D' 
10. 36.813 U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' B F2 U Fw2 Rw' U R Fw Rw' L' Uw F' L B2 F' Rw2 Fw' D2 L' U' F2 B2 Fw' U2 R' Uw Rw' R' B2 D' L' B' D2 R' D' 
11. (39.782) Fw' Rw2 B' Uw R Uw' R2 F2 L2 F' Fw2 U Rw F2 R2 Fw2 L2 D2 L Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 F2 Uw' D Fw2 Uw D' R' Rw D Rw U2 L Fw2 Rw B D2 Uw 
12. 28.215 Fw2 F D' F D2 U2 F2 Uw' R2 B2 L2 Uw2 B' Fw' U2 Uw Fw2 U R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 Fw R2 Fw2 R' U' F U Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 L' D' F' R' F' U 
13. 30.722 Fw2 F L Rw2 F2 Uw2 U Fw B Uw2 U' Fw2 F' Uw' R' Fw2 F Uw2 L' D' R2 Uw B R2 Fw Rw R2 Uw' Fw2 D B2 Fw' R' Rw' L Fw' U' F2 R' F2 
14. 31.025 Uw2 Fw' F2 B D L' F2 R' F' R' Rw2 Fw D' U2 R Fw U Uw' F' Rw' B' Rw2 D' L' U2 Rw2 B L' B' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 B' Fw R Fw2 B2 L2 F' 
15. 34.207 Rw' D2 F D F' L Rw2 Fw D Fw2 U2 Fw D' Rw2 F' Rw' U' L Rw Uw B D U B2 F Rw R2 D F' L2 R2 Rw2 D2 B2 L' Rw F' Uw2 U2 L 
16. 32.028 Fw Uw' U2 D R D U L' R2 F Uw U2 F' B Fw2 Rw2 L' D' R' B2 Uw B2 F L R D2 Rw' Fw2 F Uw R' U' Fw D F' L2 F2 D2 L Uw 
17. 30.185 F' Rw2 Fw' L2 F2 L' Rw U F2 B' R2 U B L' R2 D U' Fw2 U2 D' Fw' B2 L Uw2 L' Uw B' D' Uw U2 R2 U' Rw L' Fw U Uw L2 U D2 
18. 27.670 Fw' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D' B2 U' D' R' U2 L F' Fw' B' Rw2 F2 U' L D' Fw' Rw Fw' D U Rw' Fw2 L2 R2 B' U B F Uw2 B2 Fw' L R F 
19. 38.758 R2 L' Rw F D' B2 D Rw' F2 Fw L Fw R' Uw Fw Uw' B Uw2 U2 D2 F2 B' D2 R2 L F' Uw2 F2 D' U' Fw' B' Rw F2 Rw Uw L2 Rw' F' Rw 
20. 31.187 B2 Rw2 D' U2 Rw2 L2 R' U' F' D2 Rw' Uw' U B' R D2 B2 F Fw D2 B' Rw2 B2 L2 R F Rw' D' B' D' Uw' Fw' B2 U Fw2 F' Uw' L2 F2 Fw 
21. (25.640) Uw Fw' D Rw' U Uw D2 Rw' Fw' B Rw F' U' R' Fw2 U F' L2 F2 R L D U Fw' U Rw Uw' D U2 F' U2 Uw2 L' U B Uw2 Rw' L B2 D 
22. 32.272 L' B F Rw2 Fw D2 F R2 L F' R Fw' U' Uw' L U Fw Rw Fw2 U2 Fw U' R' U2 D2 Rw B' L2 F Fw2 R L' U Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw R' U2 R' 
23. 35.018 Fw' U Uw' R2 F2 R' Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 R' L2 Uw L' Rw2 D U2 Rw L' R2 Fw Uw2 L' Uw' Rw' R2 D2 R' U F2 Fw2 B Uw U2 F Rw D2 B L2 B 
24. 31.251 Fw D U L Rw2 R2 Uw F2 L' Uw F2 R' U' R' L' Rw D B' D2 Rw2 Fw Rw U' Fw Rw R Uw' Fw Rw' B Uw2 D2 Rw2 U' L2 Rw2 Uw2 D L' Uw2 
25. (21.647) R Fw Uw2 Rw' D' B R' Uw' R' F B2 U' F Rw' L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 R' Rw L B' U' Uw' Fw U2 Uw D Fw' L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' U2 L R' U2 Uw2 
26. 31.339 Fw' R' Fw' R Uw' R Uw' L' Rw2 B U' L2 D' L' Rw2 Uw L2 Rw' Fw2 F' B2 D2 Uw L2 Uw' Rw2 L' Uw F B L' Uw' R' Uw L U D' F' B2 U' 
27. 32.603 R' Fw2 Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 Fw D' Rw L' R' B2 F2 Rw D' L2 R2 U2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw L' F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' L R2 D2 R2 D R' Fw2 R2 U' F Fw L U' 
28. (41.122) Uw Fw2 F' B2 L' Fw Uw' R2 Uw2 L' B L' D' F U' F2 B L B' R' Uw U2 Fw' D2 U' L F' U' Uw F U' D2 Fw2 B2 U2 B L2 Rw' F2 U'


----------



## kcl (May 31, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Fueled by my frustration at bill doing so well:
> 
> 21.647 single
> 29.681 avg5
> ...



fake

2fazt4me


----------



## Sajwo (May 31, 2014)

Antoine two 9s in OH, Niina AsR skewb avg, Bill 25 4x4 single and 1.85 2x2 average, Przemek Kaleta almost 4.xx skewb average (two pops..) and Grzegorz 2:5x.xx 4BLD mo3 (official unofficial wr).. what a day  Hope tommorow will be more lucky day for Michal and 3BLD proland guys


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> fake
> 
> 2fazt4me



<3


----------



## kcl (Jun 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> <3



oh btw your PB is 8.71 right?

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-05-31
Average: 8.703 (σ = 0.68)
Best time: 6.018
Worst time: 10.750
Individual times: 
1. 10.152 D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 F2 D U B R' F2 L F D2 L2 D2 
2. (6.018) L2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 L' B L D L' D2 U' R F' 
3. 8.118 R L' D' R2 F D R' U2 D F R D2 R F2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 R' 
4. 8.918 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L' F D' F L2 B' D R' U L2 
5. 8.701 R' L' U F D' L2 U2 L F' U' L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' 
6. 8.200 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 U R U L U' B R D' F' U2 
7. 7.868 D U L2 U' B2 D' L2 D R2 F U F2 D2 F2 R' D R F' L 
8. 9.568 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D L2 B' L R2 B U' B2 U L 
9. 8.001 L F' B2 U' D' F' B U' R2 B' U2 D2 R D2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 
10. 8.601 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 L B2 R2 F L2 B' R B R2 D' 
11. 8.901 U' L' D F' D2 F U L D' F U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 
12. (10.750) D' L2 B L' D2 L' F2 D' L' B' L2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.98
1. 9.71 U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F2 D' R U' F' R D2 R U2 B2 U2 
2. 10.08 D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L U R' U2 B U R B D 
3. 10.15 U F' R2 U F' U' L' F' U2 R' B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 
4. (9.30) F2 L' U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' F U2 L' B' L' R2 D' L' 
5. (11.98) R U F D L F U' B U L' U2 F2 B L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' L2 

Finally got another one  A lot more consistent than my PB


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Average of 5: 9.98
> 1. 9.71 U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F2 D' R U' F' R D2 R U2 B2 U2
> 2. 10.08 D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L U R' U2 B U R B D
> 3. 10.15 U F' R2 U F' U' L' F' U2 R' B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2
> ...



Cool average!


----------



## kcl (Jun 1, 2014)

9.08 ao12 on cam!

edit: nevermind, camera ran out of space in the middle of the second solve -_-


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Cool average!



Thanks


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 1, 2014)

13.612 3x3x3 Lucky PB! Accidently Xcross and PLL skip. No way I am counting that as an actual PB. Still pretty cool. Fastest solve to date.


----------



## Chree (Jun 1, 2014)

First sub20 OH single... 18.94!

Full step... but 3/4 F2L, OLL and PLL were 2Gen.

The Ao100 was 30.29... 0.26 faster than my PB. Kind of a bummer because 4 really bad solves kept it from being sub30.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2014)

1:07.58 Megaminx single, first sub 1:10 in a while. I need to get back to practicing


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 1:07.58 Megaminx single, first sub 1:10 in a while. I need to get back to practicing



Should we race to something?


----------



## kcl (Jun 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 13.612 3x3x3 Lucky PB! Accidently Xcross and PLL skip. No way I am counting that as an actual PB. Still pretty cool. Fastest solve to date.



It's still an actual PB haha, mine was a double Xcross, winter variation, T perm. Way lucky, still counts


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Should we race to something?



I guess we could, but I think your faster 

1:16.67, 1:21.97, 1:16.87, 1:25.60, 1:11.44, 1:19.45, (1:07.58), (1:45.23), 1:17.31, 1:22.19, 1:21.29, 1:11.64 = 1:18.44 avg12

Almost PB


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 13.612 3x3x3 Lucky PB! Accidently Xcross and PLL skip. No way I am counting that as an actual PB. Still pretty cool. Fastest solve to date.


Why wouldn't you count it? If you really care about NL PBs, then just track that too.

Edit: 11.22 3x3 Average of 12.

Edit2: 4x4 54.86 Average of 5, Had a 50.2 with a Last 5 edges skip, but OLL parity and a fail Hperm.

Edit3: 45.75 Single, 56.00 Average of 12


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2014)

Average of 12: 10.95
1. 11.51 B2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' U2 L2 R U L U2 B' D' 
2. 10.41 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' R' F2 U2 R' B2 U' F' D2 R2 D R F2 U' L2 
3. 9.30 L' D' F' R B D2 F' L D2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 
4. (9.07) F R' B2 L D' R F B2 D2 F U D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 
5. 11.14 U' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U R F' L2 U' B' D' B2 L2 B' R2 
6. (12.58) U L U' L F2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B2 U L2 U D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 
7. 9.83 F2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' L' F' R' U L' D B F U F2 
8. 9.93 F L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 L' B L2 F2 U2 R' D F U2 B 
9. 11.94 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 L' U2 F D' F2 L2 R' U' B' F2 
10. 11.72 F' U D' R2 F R U L U' L U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 L B2 R' 
11. 12.49 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' L' D' B2 F L R2 B' F2 U2 
12. 11.26 D2 B D2 B F L2 F' U2 B U2 F' U' F L' B2 L' F2 D2 B R 

Good start, fail ending. Solves 3-7 make a 10.09 avg5


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 1, 2014)

did 6 feet solves after 2 months of no solving... PB mo3 (2 PLL skips though ).



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-1
mean of 3: 35.692

Time List:
1. 28.902[PLL skip!] D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' B' D B2 U2 L' F' U' F R 
2. 34.594[PLL SKIP] R2 B U R' L2 B' R2 U' D R D2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 
3. 43.579 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F R F U R' U' L2 F D' R2 U2



Let me be honest... I hit the reset button on the second solve but it was a low 34 but I was nice and made it a mid 34 random number 

EDIT: 36.855 PB Average of 5.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-1
avg of 5: 36.855

Time List:
1. (28.902[PLL skip!]) D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' B' D B2 U2 L' F' U' F R 
2. 34.594[PLL SKIP] R2 B U R' L2 B' R2 U' D R D2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 
3. (43.579) F L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F R F U R' U' L2 F D' R2 U2 
4. 37.342 R B' D' L' D2 B' L2 D B2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 D2 L2 D 
5. 38.630 U2 R U2 R2 U2 F L2 D' L B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2



Also realized that the 28 is only my second sub 29 

Skewb PB's from the weekend, all stackmat:



Spoiler: 1.960 Single



1.960 U B' L R L' R' U' B' R'





Spoiler: 4.939 Average of 5



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-1
avg of 5: 4.939

Time List:
1. 5.584 R' L U L B L' U R' 
2. 4.382 R L U' B' U L' R' L' U' 
3. (3.386) B' L B' R' B' L' B' U' R' 
4. (5.818) L' U L' B U B' L' R L 
5. 4.851 U B R L' B U R' L U'





Spoiler: 5.667 Average of 12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-1
avg of 12: 5.667

Time List:
1. 5.515 B' U B R' L' R B L' 
2. 4.313 L U B R' B U R' L 
3. (9.974) L' U' R U' B R U' L U 
4. 6.694 B' R B' U' B L B' U' R 
5. (4.305) U R B' U' B R' B U' 
6. 6.106 U' L B' L' U' B' U' L R 
7. 5.539 L' R B U R' B U' R 
8. 5.713 L R' L' R U L U B' U' 
9. 6.409 U' L' U' L' B U' L B' 
10. 6.231 L B' U R' L' U' R' L B' 
11. 5.462 U B' R' B' L' U' R' B' 
12. 4.689 R U R' U B U B R' L


6.544 Average of 50
6.790 Average of 100
7.179 Average of 1000 
yay


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 1, 2014)

Average of 12: 12.47
1. 11.22 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R' F' R2 D L D' F2 L F2 D' 
2. 12.76 B2 D2 R' D2 R D2 U2 R' F2 L R2 F' L2 D' B U2 L2 D2 F' D 
3. 11.07 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 B' D2 R B2 U R2 F R2 F2 
4. 11.83 D' L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F' R B2 D' L' B' L2 F2 D2 R' 
5. (10.50) F2 D2 L B R' D B2 U2 R' D' R B2 U2 R' L' D2 R' U2 L B2 L2 
6. 12.89 F2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R D2 R B R F R2 U R F' L U2 R' 
7. 11.93 R2 B' L' U' F' L2 D2 R' F2 D' R2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F 
8. 13.91 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R F2 L U B' R F2 L F2 U' 
9. 13.23 R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L D' R2 B' L2 F R2 D' B2 F' 
10. (14.87) B2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 F' D B L U R' B F L2 U' R2 
11. 11.97 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D' L' U B2 D2 B' L' U R D R2 
12. 13.92 F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D U2 R2 U F L B D' L2 B U2 R2 F' U2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 1, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Let me be honest... I hit the reset button on the second solve but it was a low 34 but I was nice and made it a mid 34 random number



you shold make it .999 or dnf


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 1, 2014)

Mattia Furlan (imvelox) 6x6x6: 2:07.55, 2:11.71, 1:55.58 => 2:04.95
Not too far away from ER avg


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 12: 12.47
> 1. 11.22 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R' F' R2 D L D' F2 L F2 D'
> 2. 12.76 B2 D2 R' D2 R D2 U2 R' F2 L R2 F' L2 D' B U2 L2 D2 F' D
> 3. 11.07 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 B' D2 R B2 U R2 F R2 F2
> ...



****


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> ****



!!! Want


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 1, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Mattia Furlan (imvelox) 6x6x6: 2:07.55, 2:11.71, 1:55.58 => 2:04.95
> Not too far away from ER avg



Now that's more like it after his first couple rounds


----------



## imvelox (Jun 1, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Now that's more like it after his first couple rounds



At first two rounds i did a disaster because my cube popped so much
The last round was: 2:07 PP 2:11 DP and 1:55 PP (43,46,26)
So fail in 3x3 stage, i could get ERs!!
(I got them in cam)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol apparently not practising works  9.4x avg 12 not PB but decent avg


----------



## Lid (Jun 1, 2014)

*Square-1*
17.834, 18.546, 22.493, 23.533, (16.552), 20.841[p], 20.391, 23.587[p], 21.885[p], 19.435[p], (25.123[p]), 16.919 = 20.546 PB with random state I think 



Spoiler: Scambles



Average of 12: 20.546
1. 17.834 (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (6, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) /
2. 18.546 (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (2, -3) / (0, -4)
3. 22.493 (0, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (0, -2)
4. 23.533 (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
5. (16.552) (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -2) / (6, -3)
6. 20.841[p] (-3, 5) / (-2, -2) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, -4) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) /
7. 20.391 (3, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) /
8. 23.587[p] (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (5, -2) / (6, 0)
9. 21.885[p] (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -2) /
10. 19.435[p] (4, 0) / (-4, 5) / (1, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) / (1, -3) /
11. (25.123[p]) (0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0)
12. 16.919 (-3, 5) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -5) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3)


----------



## xsolver (Jun 1, 2014)

22 and 20 second solves. Extremely lucky on the 20 second solve so i wont even count it as my PB. Sorry i dont have the scrambles.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 1, 2014)

I _finally_ got on the podium at BOW 2014!


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2014)

xsolver said:


> 22 and 20 second solves. Extremely lucky on the 20 second solve so i wont even count it as my PB. Sorry i dont have the scrambles.


Count it as a lucky PB. Many people have an overall PB and a non-lucky PB that they remember; I do.
Unless it was a hand scramble, then don't count it.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 1, 2014)

17.22 average of 12, pb

16.85, 17.45, 15.50, (21.27), 17.96, 19.23+, (14.42), 16.50, 18.70, 17.36, 15.89, 16.74


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sub-30 Ao5 for 3x3
This is actually a great average for me, had 3 sub 30 solves, all solves under 31.
Ao5: 29.623
Times: (30.217), 29.085, 30.117, (25.651), 29.667


----------



## xsolver (Jun 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Count it as a lucky PB. Many people have an overall PB and a non-lucky PB that they remember; I do.
> Unless it was a hand scramble, then don't count it.



Nice idea, ill do that. It was a random generated one but i didnt even care that much to write it down. It was something like cross half done + 1 F2L pair already in, lol.


----------



## UncleSam1212 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sub 5 official Pyraminx single, and official Sub 10 Pyraminx Average


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 1, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-1
avg of 5: 41.43

Time List:
1. 39.98 Rw2 F' D B' Rw2 D R2 U' R2 B Fw' R' U D F2 Fw2 B2 D2 Uw' B' F' D2 Uw' L2 U Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 B' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' U R2 U R2 
2. (39.18) L' R' Uw2 U' Fw2 F' B2 Uw U2 B2 U2 Uw' Rw2 B' U2 Fw2 Rw2 D U R' Fw F' Rw2 Uw2 R Uw' R' U' F' B Uw' R2 Uw' L Fw Rw2 L2 D U B' 
3. (57.61) L' B2 F' Uw F B2 L2 R' Rw2 U B2 R2 Fw' R' Fw2 Rw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw2 U' B Fw Uw2 F2 R D Rw2 R B2 F' U' L Rw' U' L2 D2 Rw2 U2 Fw 
4. 41.84 Uw2 B F R Fw2 R D' F2 Rw U2 B Uw B D2 Fw' L Rw' R Fw2 L' F2 R2 Rw2 D' Rw U2 Uw2 L R Rw F L2 F2 Uw U' Rw' F' U' B F2 
5. 42.47 Uw2 B F' Rw' B' Uw2 L B' U2 Fw' U' Uw2 L B U' Fw' F L' Uw2 F D2 U2 Fw' L D2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 R B2 Fw Uw Fw R' D' Fw' R' U' R2 D


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2014)

5.22 LL Ao50.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 1, 2014)

Set all new OH PB's today

single: 12.13
avg5: 15.84
avg12: 16.98
avg25: 17.60
avg50: 18.13
avg100: 18.46


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> !!! Want



It's a joke between me and Bill.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 1, 2014)

3x3 Single PB: 22.934
Breakdown:
3x3x3-Random State
May 27, 2014, 10:00:37 AM
Scramble: U' R2 D' F2 B' R F U' B L' U2 F2 B2 R D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2
I can't remember if there was a skip or easy cross/F2L.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 1, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Sub-30 Ao5 for 3x3
> This is actually a great average for me, had 3 sub 30 solves, all solves under 31.
> Ao5: 29.623
> Times: (30.217), 29.085, 30.117, (25.651), 29.667


Sub-30 Ao5 for 3x3
Actually, just got new Ao5, second Ao5 sub-30, 3 more to go for goal.
Ao5: 28.145
Times: 28.284, (35.284), 26.851, (25.417), 29.301


----------



## kcl (Jun 2, 2014)

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-06-01
Average: 9.557 (σ = 0.57)
Best time: 7.667
Worst time: 11.434
Individual times: 
9.251, 9.701, 9.100, 10.001, 9.751, 9.368, (7.667), (11.434), 9.368, 9.718, 10.800, 8.516

Nice consistency for me.


----------



## Riley (Jun 2, 2014)

70 solves today, and I just got my 3rd sub-7. First two here.

6.95

F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B L' D L2 F U B L' R2 


Spoiler



y z2 // Inspection
U' L (U D') R' D // Cross (6/6)
U2 L U' L' // F2L 1 (4/10)
U2 L' U L U' F U' F' // F2L 2 (8/18)
U R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L 3 (8/26)
R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 (7/33)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8/41)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // (11/52)

52 moves / 6.95 seconds = 7.48 tps


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 2, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.249
1. 2.129 U' F' U2 R F' R F' U' F2 U 
2. 2.294 R U' R' F2 U F U R2 F' U2 
3. 2.108 F2 R F' U R U' F U2 R2 U' 
4. 2.024 U2 F R' F2 U' F U' R2 U' 
5. 3.156 U R' F2 R U F2 R F' R' 
6. 1.589 R F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U 
7. 2.092 U2 F' U' F U2 R' U R' U2 
8. 2.953 R U' F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U2 
9. 1.705 R F R2 F2 U' R' U' R' F U' 
10. (7.222) R2 F' R F' U2 F2 U' R U2 
11. (1.520) U2 R U' R' F U' R U R' 
12. 2.442 F2 U2 F' R' F U R' F2 U 

Pretty good, especially since it was stackmat.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 2, 2014)

4x4 ao12 pb: 56.96 (the best ao5 was a 56.20 lolol)
56.49, 55.15, 56.95, 54.00, (1:05.73), 57.64, (53.85), 57.63, 58.74, 59.25, 55.47, 58.27


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 2, 2014)

2nd solve was an OLL skip, and the 5th was a PLL skip, but this is PB by a long shot. 

Average of 5: 7.62
1. 7.44 D B2 D2 R F2 B2 U D' R U2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 D2 B L2 B' 
2. (6.60) L2 B2 D U F2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 F' L' D' R B' U' R' F2 L' U' 
3. (10.10) F2 L2 U2 L U2 L' F2 D2 L D2 R2 B F2 L2 D U B L' D B' L2 
4. 8.18 R2 U2 L2 B2 R' U' L U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 B2 U' L2 D 
5. 7.24 F U2 R F' U2 R' D B L B2 D2 B L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 B


----------



## kcl (Jun 2, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> 2nd solve was an OLL skip, and the 5th was a PLL skip, but this is PB by a long shot.
> 
> Average of 5: 7.62
> 1. 7.44 D B2 D2 R F2 B2 U D' R U2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 D2 B L2 B'
> ...



wat

vgj, I can't remember if this is sub me or not.

edit: mine is 7.61, no joke xD


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Set all new OH PB's today
> 
> single: 12.13
> avg5: 15.84
> ...



Nice, I've been practising OH but can only dream of getting those times.

Today I got
30.93, 26.91, 26.34, 42.34, 26.52 = 28.52 PB average

The 42 was OH amnesia on a G perm.


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2014)

29. 9.79 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U R' D2 R' D F R B U2 B' D2
30. 12.62 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B U' F U' L B2 F R D B' U2
31. 12.32 F2 U R2 D F2 D R2 L2 U B2 U R' B D U' L U F2 L F' U'
32. 15.55 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R' D' L2 B' D U' L B' D' F' U'
33. 23.26 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B R' D2 L2 B2 D F D F2 L' U2

Failed the Ao5, but good single/Mo3.

E: PB average of 5: 13.38
6-10 - 15.64 12.44 (19.44) (11.85) 12.07



Spoiler



6. 15.64 U L B' U' L' B' L r' l u
7. 12.44 U R B' U B' U R b' r' u'
8. 19.44 L R' B' U B' U R' L' b' r'
9. 11.85 B' U' R U' B' R' B' U' b' r l' u
10. 12.07 U R' U L' U R U R U' u'



I also have a 13.24 Mo3 somewhere this session, I think here:
18. 13.67 U L B U' B L' R U l
19. 10.46 R' U L B' L' U' B' L' b' r' l' u
20. 15.60 B' R L B' L' U B U' b r l u


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Average of 12: 23.760
1. 22.654 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B' F' U' R F U2 B D' R' F 
2. 22.626 B2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 B D' R F D2 F' U' F' R' F' 
3. 23.577 L2 D R2 B' R D L B' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' 
4. 26.490 R2 B R2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' L R2 F' D2 F R' U' L2 R D' 
5. 22.607 B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F' R' U B L B R2 D' F2 L' 
6. 21.047 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U' B U2 L2 B' D L' D' L2 F2 
7. 22.756 U F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B' L' F D2 B' D B L' F L2 
8. (26.987) D' F' D' R F2 U' F B2 L' D2 F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 D F2 R2 D' 
9. 22.852 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 L' B' L2 D' U' L U L U2 R2 B' 
10. (20.239) F R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B' L2 F R2 U' F R' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 L 
11. 26.624 B L2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 F' U R' F' D U' B2 L D B' 
12. 26.362 U F R2 L U2 D F U' L' F' B2 L2 D F2 U D2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 


PB ao12 for OH

the 20.239 had a ridiculous cross but I failed epicly toward the end.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat
> 
> vgj, I can't remember if this is sub me or not.
> 
> edit: mine is 7.61, no joke xD



It is getting time I need to get sub 8 avg  mine is like 8.2-8.3


----------



## arvind1999 (Jun 2, 2014)

PBs:
avg5- 7.86
avg12- 9.00
avg50- 9.73
avg100- 9.90

AoLong is epic 



Spoiler: Times



8.73, 9.10, 9.32, 8.49, 10.45, 9.65, 9.41, 9.24, 10.26, 13.16, 10.54, 7.81, 9.41, 9.10, 11.79, 9.83, 9.88, 10.33, 9.37, 11.89, 9.58, 10.64, 11.41, 10.71, 9.15, 10.55, 10.03, 9.41, 8.50, 10.90, 10.24, 9.28, 15.83, 10.91, 7.07, 11.08, 8.31, 11.15, 9.50, 10.52, 9.59, 7.66, 8.88, 8.09, 8.98, 10.77, 8.78, 9.61, 11.54, 12.30, 9.93, 7.70, 7.53, 9.29, 8.36, 6.89, 10.73, 9.92, 11.77, 7.78, 9.29, 9.45, 10.36, 14.30, 9.63, 7.96, 10.41, 10.38, 10.40, 9.89, 11.49, 11.34, 10.38, 10.23, 10.29, 8.57, 8.94, 10.72, 9.96, 9.72, 9.57, 10.70, 10.89, 11.88, 9.64, 11.14, 9.55, 12.70, 8.06, 13.00, 8.72, 11.28, 12.52, 9.69, 9.64, 8.62, 9.49, 8.29, 9.44, 10.10


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Avg of 50 OH:
24.248

I think I'm properly sub 25......


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2014)

arvind1999 said:


> PBs:
> avg5- 7.86
> avg12- 9.00
> avg50- 9.73
> ...


Woah, you dropped a full second or is your sig old?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Woah, you dropped a full second or is your sig old?



Or maybe he got really really lucky...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Or maybe he got really really lucky...


You would expect his old PBs to be luckier, considering how recently the cube came out.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sub-30 Ao5 for 3x3
Average: 29.717
Times: 30.917, (36.184), (26.151), 28.384, 29.852
A little slow, but still sub-30


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 2, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 7x7 2:55.05 official single (3:04.90 mo3)
> 
> @BigCubingItaly2014


A bit late but, that has got to be the best first official 777 results for any competitor by far...


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

OH average PB

23.96, 27.68, (35.32), (23.94), 26.72 = 26.02

The 23.96 was a PLL skip.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 2, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> OH average PB
> 
> 23.96, 27.68, (35.32), (23.94), 26.72 = 26.02
> 
> The 23.96 was a PLL skip.



Well done!

4x4 PB single! 30.696! Scramble:d f2 U b' B' U2 R2 U d2 D' b2 d l f R' L' b' D' u' R f2 D U R' F B' d' f B R U2 F2 f2 b2 r2 u f d2 R2 b2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 2, 2014)

Bam! 2 sub-30 OH back to back. Super hyped on this.

29.77
29.80

EDIT: PB Ao5: 34.15. Almost another sub-30 solve too. 30.75


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sub-30 Ao5 for 3x3
Average: 27.906
Times: 27.351, (24.517), (36.801), 30.467, 25.901
In the third solve the white side cap popped off? But I waited to put it back until after the solve, although it set me off the rush of the solve :/


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 2, 2014)

18x18 slidepuzl 10:54.839


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sub-30 Ao5 for 3x3
Average: 29.928
Times: 28.034, (31.784), (27.784), 31.334, 30.417
Wow! 5 sub 30 ao5 for 3x3! My goal was met a month earlier than I thought.


----------



## Chree (Jun 2, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Sub-30 Ao5 for 3x3
> Average: 29.928
> Times: 28.034, (31.784), (27.784), 31.334, 30.417
> Wow! 5 sub 30 ao5 for 3x3! My goal was met a month earlier than I thought.



Congrats!


Still learning Pyra. My recognition is weak, but getting better. 5/29 -> 5/30 -> 6/1:
Single: 11.61 -> 9.90 -> 8.30
Ao5: 15.86 -> 15.80 -> 12.64
Ao12: 19.00 -> 16.71 -> 13.75


And! Skipped 3 or 4 edges during L8E. Got a new 4x4 single PB by over 2 seconds: 53.13


----------



## GG (Jun 2, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.63
worst time: 23.42

current avg5: 15.63 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 15.63 (σ = 1.33)

current avg12: 17.11 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 17.04 (σ = 1.04)

current avg50: 18.06 (σ = 1.61)
best avg50: 18.06 (σ = 1.61)

session avg: 18.06 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 18.01

THIS MEANS:

New PB avg50. (18.06)
New PB avg5. (15.63)
New PB Single (10.63)

Reconstruction of single; 
Scramble: B' U2 L2 B D2 R2 B D2 B' D L R F D' F2 U2 B2 F2 

x2 y' 
L D' L F R' D2 
U' R U2 R' y R' U R
y' R' U R y L' U' L
R U R' L U' L' 
y U' L' U' L
R' U' R' F R F' U R


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Bam! 2 sub-30 OH back to back. Super hyped on this.
> 
> 29.77
> 29.80
> ...



We should race sometime. Yesterday my PB average was 29.xx so we're pretty close, although after about 200 solves today I'm down to 26 PB average and 28-29 global average.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 2, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well done!
> 
> 4x4 PB single! 30.696! Scramble:d f2 U b' B' U2 R2 U d2 D' b2 d l f R' L' b' D' u' R f2 D U R' F B' d' f B R U2 F2 f2 b2 r2 u f d2 R2 b2



Nice. That beats my pb of 31.0x


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 3, 2014)

PB 3x3x3 OH Ao100: 44.16 sec

Time is dropping off like crazy. Watch out Antoine!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> PB 3x3x3 OH Ao100: 44.16 sec
> 
> Time is dropping off like crazy. Watch out Antoine!




Awesome!


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 3, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> PB 3x3x3 OH Ao100: 44.16 sec
> 
> Time is dropping off like crazy. Watch out Antoine!



This wasn't in one day, was it? o.o When I was at that speed, I could barely do 10 solves in a row without my hand hurting.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 3, 2014)

14.52 AO5
15.51 AO12
16.45 AO50
16.64 AO100

Everything is a PB except maybe AO5 and 12.
I've done 400 solves in the last 24 hours lol. I was averaging like 18 before this.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 3, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> This wasn't in one day, was it? o.o When I was at that speed, I could barely do 10 solves in a row without my hand hurting.



Yeah. I have two weeks off to do nothing. I have only been doing 3x3x3. Did an Ao1000 2H; now I am doing an Ao1000 OH and finishing the rest of my OH OLLs. Hand was definitely sore on the weekend in the first Ao100 but not anymore.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 3, 2014)

9.404 danish challenge. cool.


----------



## kcl (Jun 3, 2014)

1:47.81 5x5 single on cam, pretty sad that that's good for me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 9.404 danish challenge. cool.



What is a Danish challenge?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What is a Danish challenge?


Start and stop the timer with the cube in the air


----------



## Julian (Jun 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What is a Danish challenge?


Entire solve with the cube never touching the surface (table, timer, etc.). From before starting the timer to after stopping it.
This most likely means throwing it up in the air twice.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes!!! Not sub-Kennan or Ben, but still finally sub-8.

*Average of 5: 7.895*
1. 7.940 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 B D2 F U F L R2 B2 L F L U2 R' 
2. 7.908 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 U' F R2 B2 U' R' U' R F2 D2 
3. (12.444) B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 F2 U2 L' U' R2 U B' F' D R D' U B' 
4. 7.836 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L B2 R' U' R' B F U B' L 
5. (7.780) R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 R' B2 R D B' U2 R' D' B L'

Edit: Aww yiss

*Average of 12: 8.752*
1. 7.921 F' D2 R2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B2 F L U L R' U' L2 F D' L2 B2 
2. 10.607 L D2 R' D2 L F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 D L2 U2 B F' U' L2 B' L U' 
3. 9.010 D2 F2 R F D2 R L U2 D' F' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 B D2 F' 
4. (6.365) F2 L2 B2 L F2 R U2 R' B2 L D2 U' L D' B L' R' F R2 U' L' 
5. 8.343 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R D F L2 U' B2 F' D2 F' D' L' 
6. 8.442 D' L' D L' F R2 U2 D' B R2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R U2 L' 
7. 8.745 U2 F U2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R B2 U' F2 R' B R2 B 
8. 8.363 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L' D' U' R F' R2 B D2 R' F' 
9. (10.670) L2 B U2 R2 F D2 F R2 B' L D' B2 L2 U L' R' B L2 
10. 8.820 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' D B U B2 D R D2 B2 F2 
11. 8.887 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B' D U R' F U2 L U' R F2 
12. 8.384 R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 B R U L B' R2 D' B F' U F' 

And, even better:

*Average of 25: 8.860*


Spoiler



1. 7.940 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 B D2 F U F L R2 B2 L F L U2 R' 
2. 7.908 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 U' F R2 B2 U' R' U' R F2 D2 
3. (12.444) B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 F2 U2 L' U' R2 U B' F' D R D' U B' 
4. 7.836 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L B2 R' U' R' B F U B' L 
5. 7.780 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 R' B2 R D B' U2 R' D' B L' 
6. 9.902 L' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 U R' B' F U B2 D' F2 
7. 8.949 D2 L2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U R' F2 L U F D U L B' F2 
8. (7.251) F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 F L2 D' U L D' R B2 L2 U' F D 
9. 10.147 R' B' L2 D L D R F' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 
10. 10.000 D2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 F' D' B D' L B' R U2 F D2 
11. 9.436 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 L' F' R D F2 L U L' R2 U2 
12. 7.921 F' D2 R2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B2 F L U L R' U' L2 F D' L2 B2 
13. 10.607 L D2 R' D2 L F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 D L2 U2 B F' U' L2 B' L U' 
14. 9.010 D2 F2 R F D2 R L U2 D' F' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 B D2 F' 
15. (6.365) F2 L2 B2 L F2 R U2 R' B2 L D2 U' L D' B L' R' F R2 U' L' 
16. 8.343 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R D F L2 U' B2 F' D2 F' D' L' 
17. 8.442 D' L' D L' F R2 U2 D' B R2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R U2 L' 
18. 8.745 U2 F U2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R B2 U' F2 R' B R2 B 
19. 8.363 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L' D' U' R F' R2 B D2 R' F' 
20. (10.670) L2 B U2 R2 F D2 F R2 B' L D' B2 L2 U L' R' B L2 
21. 8.820 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' D B U B2 D R D2 B2 F2 
22. 8.887 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B' D U R' F U2 L U' R F2 
23. 8.384 R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 B R U L B' R2 D' B F' U F' 
24. 9.466 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R B' U F L B' F2 R' F' U2 
25. 9.175 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 R' U' F L' F R' D' F' D'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 3, 2014)

*First ever average of 50*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 10.38
worst time: 18.14

current mo3: 14.49 (σ = 0.48)
best mo3: 11.03 (σ = 0.38)

current avg5: 14.30 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 11.03 (σ = 0.38) 

current avg12: 14.11 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 11.46 (σ = 0.74) *2nd best*

*current avg50: 12.86 (σ = 1.71)
best avg50: 12.86 (σ = 1.71) *

session avg: 12.86 (σ = 1.71)
session mean: 12.90



Spoiler: Times



1. 11.99 B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 F U2 B U2 B2 D' L F' U F R2 U R D F 
2. 10.63 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' U F' D R' F L2 D2 L B F2 
3. 11.70 B2 D B' D F R' U B D' R D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L D2 B2 U2 R' 
4. 11.57 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 F L R2 U' L2 U B' R B2 F' 
5. 10.95 U2 R D2 F2 L R' F2 L' D2 U2 R2 U' B' L B2 D2 L D2 L 
6. 12.64 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D B R' B D' L2 B' D F2 D2 L 
7. 14.92 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L F' L' R' U F' U2 L' R2 F2 
8. 11.28 U2 L B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 U' B U' R B' L2 D F R2 U' 
9. (10.38) L D' F U B' D2 R' U' F R L' F2 U2 D2 R' L2 D2 R D2 
10. 12.73 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B D2 L U' B L2 U2 B' L' D F 
11. 11.41 B2 D2 R2 F D2 B D2 F' D2 L D' B L2 D2 L' U' L' F U' 
12. 11.02 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' U' L' B U' L2 D L R B2 F2 D' 
13. 10.66 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 L' F D L F D U' R' B' U' 
14. 13.85 D2 U2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L D L R B2 L' B' D2 U F L' 
15. (10.48) F2 U2 R D2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 L' U2 B R' D' R' U B L' D2 B F' 
16. 13.11 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 B U' R2 D B' L' R' D' F' R2 F 
17. 14.45 F U2 F D2 R2 F D2 F R2 F' R D L' F' L2 R2 B2 D U 
18. 11.96 D2 B2 D U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L U L' U F' R' D F L 
19. 11.01 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 L U2 L U2 B2 D' L2 U F U' B' D2 R' U2 R 
20. 11.29 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' L D' U' F' L U2 F2 L' D2 U2 
21. 14.15 U F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R' F D' B' U2 L' D F2 R' 
22. 14.45 B2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2 L F2 R2 B D U' R2 U2 F D B U' 
23. 11.18 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 F' D U2 L' D2 R U' F' L F' 
24. 12.03 L2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L' D' U2 L' R2 F2 L' U B L' 
25. 14.45 L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R' D2 B2 R D' F' L U' B2 L 
26. (DNF(0.31)) F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' L2 F D' U' L' F' D F2 R' 
27. 15.27 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' B' L' U R D' L' D F L R2 
28. 13.77 R B D2 B2 L' F2 R F' U' R U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D 
29. 14.49 F2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U F D' U2 F R' B D U2 F2 D 
30. (10.55) F' D2 F U2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R' D' R2 B2 D' L D2 U2 L' 
31. (18.14) L D2 B2 R B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R' U' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L B' U' 
32. 11.51 L2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' R F' D R2 F' L R U B' F 
33. 11.97 U' R' L' F U' F B' D' F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B' 
34. 12.82 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 U F D' U L' U L F' L B' R D 
35. 12.56 L2 U2 F D2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' R' D L F' D' U2 F2 R2 U 
36. 11.57 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U B' U L B F R U' R2 D2 
37. 16.07 R F2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R B2 D' R2 B' R2 B2 F2 D2 R U' L' 
38. 10.75 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 L' F2 U2 R F R' B2 F2 D' F2 
39. 10.72 D2 L2 F U' R' L2 F D' R' D2 B2 L2 U D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 
40. 12.91 B U2 D' R U' L' D' B2 U' F' D2 F2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 
41. 16.28 L2 F D2 L2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 R F' D2 U' R2 B D F 
42. 11.40 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 F' U2 B2 D' B' R D' F2 R2 D' R' U' F D2 
43. (16.77) L2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U B L B2 L2 R B R' U 
44. 16.67 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' U L' B U' B' D2 B L' U2 
45. 11.67 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F U F U L' F' R' B R2 F' R2 
46. 14.18 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B R D B' U F2 L' B R' 
47. 14.47 F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D U' L' D U2 B2 L' F' L U' F' R 
48. 14.18 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B R' D B' U2 F R D' B 
49. 14.25 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 R B' D' F' D L F' R2 D2 U2 
50. 15.05 F U2 R2 B F L2 D2 B' D2 B' U' F U2 R' B2 F' L' F' D' U' B


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 3, 2014)

what the what did I just what

11.09 OH single

D F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 D L B F2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 L2

last layer was antisune


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 3, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> what the what did I just what
> 
> 11.09 OH single
> 
> ...



GJ.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yes!!! Not sub-Kennan or Ben, but still finally sub-8.


gj. You've definitely still got a faster ao12 and beyond, so don't worry. You're still faster than me at 3x3.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 3, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> gj. You've definitely still got a faster ao12 and beyond, so don't worry. You're still faster than me at 3x3.



Kennan actually still has faster avg12 than me -_-


----------



## kcl (Jun 3, 2014)

Locked myself out of my own phone while trying to use the iOS 8 beta... vbj


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 3, 2014)

17.61 3x3 ao100 PB


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 3, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> This wasn't in one day, was it? o.o When I was at that speed, I could barely do 10 solves in a row without my hand hurting.



I did about 200 solves yesterday, and today I think I might take it a lot easier, I had a cramp mid solve today and that was extremely painful.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 3, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.63
1. 9.22 F B2 R' D2 L U' R2 B U R' U2 B' L2 F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B2
2. 10.00 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R B2 D' L F U F D R2 B2 R2 D
3. (8.83) R2 D2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R U R F2 D2 L U2 B' R2 U'
4. (11.05) L' D' R' L U F R U2 D2 R' D B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 D2
5. 9.68 F2 R F' B' D2 B2 L' B2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 B L2 F D2 R2 B D2 F


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 3, 2014)

35.996 avg5 on 4x4! (34.952, 36.197, 36.453, 35,339, 43.772)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 3, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-3
avg of 12: 8.26

Time List:
1. 9.62 B' U B L B' U' B R' U L 
2. (5.84) L' R B U' R' L U L B' U 
3. (13.00) U L' B U' L B U B' R' B' 
4. 8.90 R' U' L R B L' R' U R U 
5. 7.20 L R' U' L' B R' B U R' U' 
6. 8.75 R' B' U L' B' L' R' L R L' 
7. 9.18 B' U' L U' R' B' R B L B' 
8. 10.33 L' U' B U' L' B R B' U' L' 
9. 7.91 B L' R' L B' U R U' B R' 
10. 6.44 U R B' L' B' L' R' L' R' U 
11. 8.32 L' U' B U' L' B R U' B U' 
12. 5.99 R B U R' L' U' B U R' L
pb


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sub 30 Ao12 for 3x3
Average: 29.985
Times: 28.884, 26.884, 36.401, 31.967, (37.818), 29.767, 31.701, 29.884, 28.234, 27.301, 28.834, (25.851)
Not very consistent, but still sub-30. I got 8 sub-30 solves but two sup-35 solves :/. Hopefully in the future I will get an Ao12 with no sup-30's.


----------



## Lid (Jun 3, 2014)

Real Man's Square-1 avg 12: 8:23.26 (first time I've tried this)



Spoiler: Times & Scambles



Average of 12: 22.96
1. 18.10 (0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -4)
2. 16.98 (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -3) / (6, -3) / (3, -5) / (-4, -3)
3. 28.26[p] (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, -4) / (0, -3)
4. 28.11 (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, -2) /
5. 27.19 (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (5, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (3, 0)
6. 25.95 (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (5, -2) / (-5, 0)
7. 20.98 (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3)
8. 21.08[p] (3, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (2, 0)
9. (14.47) (6, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0)
10. 21.24 (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) /
11. (28.97[p]) (-3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0)
12. 21.72 (0, 2) / (-3, 6) / (-2, -5) / (3, -3) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)

14.47 reconstruction:
1,0/-1,-2/0,1/0,3/
0,-4/-2,-2/
-3,3/-3,0/-1,-1/4,1/
-1,6/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/
-2,-3/3,0/-1,-1/4,1/6,0/-1,3
[19|50]


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 3, 2014)

6.01 F R B L2 B' D' U' F' B R D' U2 L' D2 R' L F' D U L2 D2 R' F' D' L2 yeessss almost sub 6 PBBB
inspection: y' 
xcross: D' L' R D R D 6
F2L#2 : y' R' U R U' R U R' 7
F2L#3 : y U2 R' U R 4
F2L#4 : U2 R U' R' U' R U R' 8
OLL : U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' 10
PLL: U' R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' 12
47 moves 7.82 TPS 
dat tps 0_0


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 3, 2014)

Not bad, I have no idea what my PBs are, but this was fun to do:

Average of 12: 16.797
1. 14.971 R2 U L2 D L2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 F D2 U' L F L2 R2 U' L2 U 
2. 15.442 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F R' B U R U2 R2 D R F2 
3. (23.864) B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R B2 L B2 D' F' L2 F2 L' B U' R D' F2 
4. 17.299 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B' D' L B2 F D R D L' B' 
5. 14.849 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 R' B' D U L B' F2 U F D2 
6. 16.550 U L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U R2 U R2 F R' D2 L' U' L' R' F2 R2 D 
7. 18.211 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 B2 R U' B' D' U L' B R2 B' 
8. 16.053 R2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F2 D' L' F' R B' U F2 D2 L2 R2 
9. (13.491) U' F2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D B2 R' D F' L2 R2 D2 L' F 
10. 19.403 R B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R U2 F R B2 L2 R2 B' D F' 
11. 16.845 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 B' L2 B' F U' R B2 D2 R' 
12. 18.342 U2 B' R L D L' F2 U' B2 R' F U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 3, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-3
avg of 5: 8.70

Time List:
1. 7.87 B' L D2 U R2 D' R' L B L B2 L2 D' R L' D U F2 B2 R2 
2. 8.04 B' F D U2 F L' F2 D' F2 R F2 L' D' U L2 B2 F' L B' D' 
3. 10.18 R2 B2 F' D R' B' F2 D' F' D L2 B' L' F2 R U2 F2 D2 L B2 
4. (13.26) U2 F D' R2 L' U B' U' D' F' B' D2 F B' U' F2 D2 R' U' R' 
5. (7.47) D R2 B R L D L' B U R U F2 D' L' R U2 L F' L2 D2
fml


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 3, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.99
1. 8.85 U2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 F' L2 D2 U' F R2 F' R F U' 
2. (7.67) F' D2 B R2 B2 R B2 D B R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 
3. 10.42 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 L' B F' L' R' U B D B2 R' 
4. 7.70 F2 U2 L' F' D2 R2 F2 D R F L U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L 
5. (13.52) R2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 R' F U' B L2 R D2 F' R2 U

All with (easy) ZBLLs 

2GLL-T, standard COLL, mirrored standard COLL, R perm, don't remember;doesn't matter


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 4, 2014)

Cause why not 

8x8 Mean of 3: 10:46.28 
10:54.57, 10:58.56, 10:25.72


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 4, 2014)

New PB Ao5! *21.89*
22.76, 20.96, 21.96, (25.35), (19.5)


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 4, 2014)

Fuuuuuuu sub-6 with a corner twist

(5.929) U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 B L' U2 F' D' R F R' B2 F' R2

Twisted UFL corner CW in scrambling. 

x2 y' U' R' F
y R' U R U' R' U' R
D R U' R' D'
U L' U L U' L' U' L
y U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
(Twist UFL corner CCW) R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' 

Wasted >.5s twisting corner back. 6.74 TPS

Fuuuuuuuu


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 4, 2014)

Heise:

best time: 15.13
best avg5: 19.63 
best avg12: 21.50
best avg100: 25.59 

I'm catching up to you porky 

I've developed some 'cheat codes' for Heise method that you may be interested in :tu


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Today, I managed to pop 1/3 of a corner piece of my mini weilong. That has got to be some kind of acheivement right?


----------



## porkynator (Jun 4, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Heise:
> 
> best time: 15.13
> best avg5: 19.63
> ...



Nice, I haven't done a heise speedsolve in a while.
What cheat codes?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Average of 5: 21.299
1. (24.387) 
2. 23.293 
3. (19.581) 
4. 20.583 
5. 20.020 


PB avg of 5 for OH


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 4, 2014)

7.33 ao5
9.37 ao12

Polish fingertrick.

This Skewb has started to pop, but it doesn't cut corners at all >___<

When I had Josh's Skewb, for the first month it cut corners and didn't pop


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 4, 2014)

Just did an average of 50 and got 3 sub-10's. But they were all actually sub-9:

3. 8.86 F U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F R' B2 U' D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 *PLL skip*
23. 8.35 D' F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R U2 B' L F' R U' R2 D B' R' *full step*
40. 8.44 F2 L2 R' F2 L F2 U2 L' R2 U2 R' D' U' R' D' F R2 U L' D2 F' *full step*

wtf?

EDIT: Mean of 3: 10.59 *PB I think*
1. 11.52 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L B2 U' L2 U2 F' L' F D2 F' 
2. 11.89 U2 B R2 F D2 R2 F L2 B2 F' D2 U' R D2 F2 D B R U2 B2 F' 
3. 8.35 D' F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R U2 B' L F' R U' R2 D B' R'



Tim Major said:


> 7.33 ao5
> 9.37 ao12
> 
> Polish fingertrick.
> ...



What are your PB's on 3x3?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 4, 2014)

Off the top of my head, 7.0x single, 10.3x ao5, 12.7x ao100.

Averaging about 14 now for some reason. Wasn't a short term thing, I did 300 solves over a week and my best ao50 was barely sub 14...


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I broke Sub 25 Ao12... When I broke Sub-30 Ao12, I said I wanted Sub-30 Ao100 within 2 weeks. I guess I'll set the same goal now for Sub-25 Ao100 by 5/25.



It took 3.5 weeks, but I finally did it. Progress is slowing down, but still going forward.

Got a 24.34 Ao100 with my new AoLong


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> It took 3.5 weeks, but I finally did it. Progress is slowing down, but still going forward.
> 
> Got a 24.34 Ao100 with my new AoLong



Progress is expected to slow down. It gets exponentially harder to improve the faster you are. (correct me if I'm wrong) 
Keep it up!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 4, 2014)

1:13.38, (1:10.86), 1:13.60, (1:22.31), 1:12.11 = 1:13.03

Megaminx PB avg5 by a bit

Edit: 1:03.10 single, 2nd best ever


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 4, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Nice, I haven't done a heise speedsolve in a while.
> What cheat codes?



Okay, they aren't really 'cheat codes', but they still help me instantly shave 3-4 seconds (of pauses) off my solves on average. They are ways to reduce the number and variety of commutators required for the last step!

They probably won't be as beneficial to you, because you can come up with any commutator/conjugate in under half a second! But for me they are invaluable, because they also reduce all unsolved corners to a single face (top usually, but front is also possible). They don't reduce my movecount, however, they just redirect my movecount towards eliminating pauses. (Pauses in thinking of inefficient commutators, that you would probably laugh at!).

Some of them are turned out to also be LPELL algs lol, just intuitively constructed, and for more cases.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 4, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Okay, they aren't really 'cheat codes', but they still help me instantly shave 3-4 seconds (of pauses) off my solves on average. They are ways to reduce the number and variety of commutators required for the last step!
> 
> They probably won't be as beneficial to you, because you can come up with any commutator/conjugate in under half a second! But for me they are invaluable, because they also reduce all unsolved corners to a single face (top usually, but front is also possible). They don't reduce my movecount, however, they just redirect my movecount towards eliminating pauses. (Pauses in thinking of inefficient commutators, that you would probably laugh at!).
> 
> Some of them are turned out to also be LPELL algs lol, just intuitively constructed, and for more cases.


I see.

I'm uploading a 17.32 avg5 BTW (but I really should be studying  )
Best single was
14.26 F' R B' L2 B' L' D R2 B R D2 R' U2 L F2 L' U2 D2 B2 R'
x' U2 R2 U L' U //2x2x2 (5/5)
x U F' //2x2x3 (2/7)
y U L' U2 L F Rw U2 Rw' F //F2L-1 (8/15)
R U' R' //EO (3/18)
y U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L //First pair (8/26)
U L' U2 L U L' U' L //Second pair (8/34)
U2 R U' L' U R' U' Rw' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L' F2 //Pure flip kills the movecount but it's still pretty fast (17/51)


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

porkynator said:


> U2 R U' L' U R' U' Rw' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D *L'* F2 //Pure flip kills the movecount but it's still pretty fast (17/51)


ftfy


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

11.87 Roux single during a CFOP session (so no practise).
R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U' R' L F2 L2 F' U2 R' D' R2 U'


Spoiler



y2
R2 U' R' U2 R'
M2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
[random AUF spam] U' y' F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' y
Then some LSE with a 4c skip.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> ftfy


Thanks


porkynator said:


> I'm uploading a 17.32 avg5 BTW (but I really should be studying  )
> Best single was
> 14.26 F' R B' L2 B' L' D R2 B R D2 R' U2 L F2 L' U2 D2 B2 R'
> x' U2 R2 U L' U //2x2x2 (5/5)
> ...


----------



## porkynator (Jun 4, 2014)

Average of 5 9.13
(11.87), 8.80, 9.09, (8.67), 9.51
WTF

I've lost the scrambles


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 4, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> slow tps because double/triple moves



You should map a separate key for the double/triple moves. Or modify some other key such that alt + that key = 2 * that key.

Heise PBs:
best time: 14.15
best avg5: 17.72
best avg12: 20.17
best avg100: 22.99



Spoiler











And yes, I still use [R' D R D'] to purely orient corners. Get off my back.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 4, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> You should map a separate key for the double/triple moves. Or modify some other key such that alt + that key = 2 * that key.
> 
> Heise PBs:
> best time: 14.15
> ...



i already have shift+move will do some multiple of that move but on small puzzles its not too useful and its probably faster to press a key 3 times than to think about stuff and use more than 1 key per finger


----------



## kcl (Jun 4, 2014)

Just did a ton of LL training. It helps.. This was non rolling. 

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-06-04
Average: 8.673 (σ = 0.43)
Best time: 6.770
Worst time: 9.551
Individual times: 
1. (9.551) B' R2 U F' R2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 F' U2 F R2 F' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
2. (6.770) U' D' R' F2 D2 B' U L2 B R' D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 
3. 8.751 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F' U2 L U2 L D' U' F' U2 R 
4. 8.617 B2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 D F2 L' D' B' D2 U R' B D' F2 D' F2 
5. 9.001 R' D' L D F' D L2 D B D2 R' U2 D2 R D2 R U2 L' B2 L 
6. 8.201 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F D' B' R D' F' L U' R' D R' 
7. 7.867 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 R F' L' R2 U2 F2 R' D F D2 
8. 8.368 U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 B' U2 L' D' R U' R' B' F' 
9. 8.601 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' F' L2 B U2 F D' F R2 F2 U2 L D R U R2 
10. 9.017 L R U2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F' U' B2 R2 U R2 B D 
11. 8.801 L' F' U' F R' D2 R B L' U2 L2 U' D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 
12. 9.502 L B2 L B L' F' L2 D' F' L U2 B2 R D2 F2 R L2 U2 F2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 4, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> And I just got a 43.90 octagon cube. I hate parity on this...



L R U2 L' R'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 4, 2014)

skoob noob coming through. All PB's:



Spoiler: 1.707 Single



1.707[LL SKIP!] U' B' R L R' B' L' R'





Spoiler: 4.259 avg5, 5.025 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-4
avg of 12: 5.025

Time List:
1. 6.352 L R B' L R U' R' B L' 
*2. 3.762 U B R U L B' U R' L' 
3. 4.357 U R U' B L R U B' L 
4. (2.709) L U B' L U L R' U B' 
5. 4.659 U L U' R' B' U B R' 
6. 4.817 B R' U L' U' B L' U' *
7. 4.536 B' U L' R U' R B R L 
8. (6.362) B' U B' L R L U' B U' 
9. 5.494 B' U' R' L' B L' R L 
10. 5.818 B L' R' U R U B R' L' 
11. 5.458 L B' U L' B R' U R L 
12. 4.997 U' R U R B R B U'

4.259 avg5 is bolded.





Spoiler: 5.593 avg50, 5.900 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-4
avg of 100: 5.900

Time List:
1. 4.211 L' R B U' B R' L R L' 
2. 5.588 L R' L' B L' U' B U' 
3. 7.051 B' R' L B' U' B L B L' 
4. 4.298 R L' B R' U' R B U' L 
5. 5.382 R U' L' B L' R' U' R' 
6. 6.841 R' L U R' B' R' L B 
7. 7.382 B R' L B' L B U R 
*8. 4.411 B U' R' L' R' B U L' U' 
9. 5.884 U R' B U R' L' R' B 
10. (3.867) B' L B' R U R' L U' R' 
11. 5.608 R L' U L' U R' U' L' 
12. 6.086 L B U L' R' B' R L' R 
13. 6.569 U R' L U B' U' R U' 
14. 5.902 U B' L R U B' R B' 
15. 6.758 R' B' R L' U L' B L' 
16. 4.905 B R U' B' R U B R' 
17. 6.779 B' R' U' L' U' L R U 
18. 4.769 B' L B' R' B' R' U B' L' 
19. 5.925 L' B R L' R U B R U 
20. 4.584 L U R' L' R' U' B' L U 
21. 7.149 R U B L' R' U R L' 
22. 4.297 B' U' R L B' L R' B' L' 
23. 6.484 R' L' R U L' B U' R' 
24. 5.676 B R' B L' R L R U L' 
25. 6.873 R' U' L U' B U L' R 
26. 7.357 B L' R L B L' B R L' 
27. 6.245 U' L' B R' U R L U' R' 
28. 5.228 R' B R U' B U B R L' 
29. 6.903 L' U R' U B' R L' R U' 
30. 6.352 L R B' L R U' R' B L' 
31. (3.762) U B R U L B' U R' L' 
32. 4.357 U R U' B L R U B' L 
33. (2.709) L U B' L U L R' U B' 
34. 4.659 U L U' R' B' U B R' 
35. 4.817 B R' U L' U' B L' U' 
36. 4.536 B' U L' R U' R B R L 
37. 6.362 B' U B' L R L U' B U' 
38. 5.494 B' U' R' L' B L' R L 
39. 5.818 B L' R' U R U B R' L' 
40. 5.458 L B' U L' B R' U R L 
41. 4.997 U' R U R B R B U' 
42. 6.519 L R U B' R' L' B' U' R' 
43. 4.749 B' U' R L' R L B' U' B' 
44. 6.477 U B' L' U L' B R' B U' 
45. 5.111 L' R' B' U' L R' U L' 
46. 7.106 B R' B R U B U B' U 
47. 5.292 L B L' R' L' R' U R 
48. 5.736 B' L' B' R B R' L' R' U 
49. 6.555 B' L U' L B' L' B' L' 
50. 5.484 R U B R B' U B R' 
51. 5.910 B R L' U B U' L B' 
52. 6.062 U' B L' R B U R B' U 
53. 5.443 U' B' L R B' U' R' U' R' 
54. (3.847) U R' B R' L' R' U B' R 
55. 6.709 B R' B L' B U' R' L 
56. 4.864 R' L U R' B U B' L R' 
57. 4.556 L' U B R U' R U' B U' *
58. 6.497 L' R L R L' U' L R' L' 
59. 5.262 L B' L R B' U' R U B 
60. (8.233) R' U' R' L R L R' B 
61. 7.506 B' R L' R' B U R' U L' 
62. 6.570 L' U R' U B' U B R' 
63. 6.611 U' R U R U' L U R L 
64. 5.974 U L' B L R L' U L R 
65. 7.534 U L' B' L B U L U R' 
66. 7.156 R U' L R' L U' R' L' 
67. (3.040) B' R U' R' B' L' B' U' 
68. 5.625 L' R' L R B R' U R B' 
69. 4.705 B R B' L B L' R L 
70. 5.374 R' B L' U' L' R' L R' 
71. 7.324 L U B R' L R' B' R' L 
72. 4.339 U' B R L' B' U B R L' 
73. (39.087) B U' L B' R U L' B' 
74. 4.858 L' B' R' U R L' B R L' 
75. 6.147 L' R U R' U' B' U R' 
76. 7.701 R' L' B R L U' R U' R' 
77. 5.745 B' U' B U' L U R B R 
78. (8.071) L R' B R U B L U' 
79. (8.483) U B' L' R B' L' R U' R 
80. 6.566 R B' U L' U' L U R' U' 
81. 7.100 B L' B U L' R' U' R U 
82. (8.823) L' B L' R' U' L' U' R U' 
83. 6.223 B' U R U' B L R B' U 
84. 5.798 R' B U' L R' U' L R' 
85. 5.084 U L B' R' B U L B 
86. 6.111 L' U R' L' U' L' U' B' U 
87. 7.051 B U' B L' U B' L B' L' 
88. 5.961 B L U B' L' U' L' B' U' 
89. 4.223 R U' R L' U B' R' B 
90. 6.114 R L' B R B U' L B L 
91. 5.066 U R' B U' L' U R' U R 
92. 5.638 R L' B' R L U L B' 
93. 7.223 U' B R B' U' L' B U' R' 
94. 4.926 U' B' L' R' U' R' L B 
95. 7.078 U B' R B R' B' L B 
96. 6.397 R' L' U' L R' B' R' L' U 
97. 6.988 L' B L B U' B L U L' 
98. 6.556 U L' R' U' B L' R' U 
99. 5.656 R' U' R' U' L' R' U L 
100. 5.761 L' R' L B R U' L' R'
avg50 is bolded.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 4, 2014)

omg 13.10 Heise single



Spoiler











If you want to laugh, look at the reconstruction (I'm so embarrassed!).



Spoiler



I was SOOOO inefficient lol.

13.10 B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B D B F' U2 R F D' U' B' 

U L' F' D2 U L U' L' // 222 (8) omg this was terrible
F2 R' U' R' U R' L' U L // 322 (9) ...wow that was bad
y R U' R' U' R' F' R y' R' U R' U' R // eo+block (12) 
U' R U R' U' R U R' // edges (8) ...probably the luckiest thing to happen to me all year
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L U2 // corners (16)

Yes, I know some things canceled and could be performed from other angles, but this is how I executed the solve.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 5, 2014)

Average of 5: 6.48
1. (5.92) D2 F' D2 F D2 F U2 B F2 R2 F R B U F2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D' 
2. 6.51 L' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 L' D2 U L B F L2 R' D2 U' L' R2 
3. (7.48) R2 B2 R L2 B R' F D F R2 L2 B U2 L2 F D2 B R2 L2 
4. 6.05 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F' L D2 B U R' D B2 R 
5. 6.89 F2 U2 R2 U2 D F R' U R F2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 5, 2014)

OH Average of 25: 17.25


Spoiler



1. 15.59 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 B F' U R' B2 D2 R' B2 U L 
2. 16.60 D L F B' U F' B' R' B' D' B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U D L2 F2 
3. (14.44) B U' R F2 U F2 R' D' F L2 B R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 
4. 18.09 D2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 B2 L' D U' B L' U2 L B' L2 U' 
5. 17.73 R D' F B' D2 R' D' F B' U' F2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' 
6. 19.55 F2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F U' F D F' L R B R U L2 
7. 17.17 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R D L' B F L' D' L2 U' R2 
8. 16.97 F R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B' F L B2 F D F2 R2 F' U F L' 
9. 16.52 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F D2 B L2 F U2 R' F2 U' B' R2 D2 L2 U' B R 
10. 17.77 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B' F' U2 F' R' U2 F' U B F U' F R2 B' 
11. 17.36 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U R2 F2 R2 D L B L U' R2 B' D L R' F2 U2 
12. 14.63 R U2 L' F2 B' L' U' D B R U D R2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 D' L2 U' 
13. 18.57 L' F2 R U2 L2 R D2 R B2 F2 D2 U B' R D' R F R2 F' R2 
14. 16.97 B2 D U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' D' L2 R2 D L' F' L U B 
15. (14.32) L U2 L B2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 F D2 F D' R' B' F2 U' L' R 
16. 20.16 R' B' L2 B' U' D' B R' D B U2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 R' F2 D2 F2 
17. 15.16 L2 F2 R U2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' R B F U L B2 D L2 
18. 17.13 R2 B2 U L F' D' B' D' B' R U R2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 U' 
19. 18.81 U2 L F2 L' D2 B2 R U2 R' F2 R' D B D' F D' B' F' L2 R 
20. 18.07 D F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 B2 R2 B R2 F D2 L' D2 B' R' F2 D 
21. (21.02) B' L U' R B2 L2 B D L' F R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F R2 
22. 16.27 D' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D' B D' B' U F' R D B' L D' 
23. (21.97) F' D' L2 F' R D R2 F D L B2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F 
24. 18.35 B2 U2 L U' L' F B2 U2 L' U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 
25. 14.85 B2 U B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B F2 R' D2 R2 B' L F2 R' F2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 5, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 6.48
> 1. (5.92) D2 F' D2 F D2 F U2 B F2 R2 F R B U F2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D'
> 2. 6.51 L' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 L' D2 U L B F L2 R' D2 U' L' R2
> 3. (7.48) R2 B2 R L2 B R' F D F R2 L2 B U2 L2 F D2 B R2 L2
> ...



not bad


----------



## Amress (Jun 5, 2014)

3rd Sub 12 Average of 100 in a row for 3x3. Im pretty sure that my global average is sub 12 now.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got a megaminx today
2:59.84 avg 12


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 5, 2014)

29 Out of 57 OLLs learned. Over halfway there!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 5, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 6.48
> 1. (5.92) D2 F' D2 F D2 F U2 B F2 R2 F R B U F2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D'
> 2. 6.51 L' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 L' D2 U L B F L2 R' D2 U' L' R2
> 3. (7.48) R2 B2 R L2 B R' F D F R2 L2 B U2 L2 F D2 B R2 L2
> ...



Man GJ. Can you just leave your camera perma-on? I would watch all your solves.


But yeah, Worse than I thought. Probably why I am not sub-20. Time to drill them algs


Spoiler



*LAST LAYER*
Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-4
solves/total: 108/108

single
best: 1.775
worst: 9.821

mean of 3
current: 6.653 (σ = 0.09)
best: 4.048 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 5
current: 6.629 (σ = 0.05)
best: 4.048 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 12
current: 6.657 (σ = 0.38)
best: 5.110 (σ = 1.55)

avg of 50
current: 6.885 (σ = 0.82)
best: 6.453 (σ = 1.43)

avg of 100
current: 6.734 (σ = 1.10)
best: 6.720 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 6.749 (σ = 1.05)
Mean: 6.666

Time List:
1. 6.330 U B' R2 U' R U' R2 B' R' B R2 U2 R2 B 
2. 7.289 B L' B' R' U' F2 R2 B2 D L' B2 R F2 R2 
3. 6.749 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L F2 D' L2 D' B2 R' U 
4. 7.628[Bad E perm rec] R U R U' R' F R' F R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 
5. 7.151 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L U L2 U L2 U' L' 
6. 6.083 F R2 B' R2 F' R B U2 R' U' R U' R' 
7. 8.570[Messed up alg] U B2 U B2 U B' U' R' U R B' U' B2 
8. 5.529 R F R2 F' R' U2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 D' 
9. 5.355 D' R U' R' U D R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 
10. 5.398 F U2 B' U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U R' U R B U' 
11. 8.273[OLL alg f up] F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R U2 R' U2 B' R' B 
12. 7.428 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 R' F' L' F R U B U B' U 
13. 5.716 B U2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 F D F' D F L2 R F' R 
14. 4.653[I LOVE THAT NEW ALG FOR THAT OLL!!!!!! SO GOOD] U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 R B2 R2 B D' L' D L2 B' L' F2 
15. 9.298[lolololollo] B U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 R B R' 
16. 8.549 B U2 F' U F U2 B' F' L' U L F 
17. 9.821 F U' F' L' U F R' F D2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 F2 R 
18. 5.810 L2 F2 R B2 R B D' B' D L2 B2 R F2 R 
19. 5.828 R U B2 D B2 U' B' D' B R2 U2 R 
20. 8.097 U R' F R' B2 L D2 R F' R2 D2 L D2 R' F2 B2 L2 
21. 4.610 F U F' U F2 B' R B R' F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
22. 7.421 F2 R F L F L' F2 R U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 
23. 7.726 F2 L2 F L2 F2 R' F' L R U' F U' F' L' 
24. 5.061 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F L B F' D2 R F' R2 B R' 
25. 7.495 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 L' B' U' B U2 L F 
26. 6.488 U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F D' L' D2 F' D' F2 L' 
27. 7.820 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R D2 L F L' D2 R B2 
28. 1.775[Oh Oh I know this ZBLL] U2 L U' R' U L' U' R 
29. 6.874 U R2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 L' B' D2 R F R 
30. 7.745[Sweet Teller West OLL alg] R U2 R D' F D2 B2 D L' B' L2 B' D2 F' R2 
31. 5.567[Should have been faster] R' U2 L F U L F L' U' F' L' R 
32. 7.097 R L' B2 U2 B' U2 R L' U R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 
33. 2.224[Saw that PLL skip in inspection. Cool] U R' U' F' U F U' F' U F R 
34. 7.811 F R' B' D' R F' R2 F2 D' F' D2 F' B U2 
35. 7.868[Nailed the Teller West OLL ****ed up a J perm whaa] B' R2 B' L2 B R F R' F' R2 B' L2 B2 
36. 6.944 B2 R' U R U' R' U' R2 B R' B 
37. 9.649 F' U2 F2 U F L F L2 U L2 F L' 
38. 8.160 R2 B2 R' B2 L F R' U2 R F' U2 L' R' U' 
39. 7.071 U2 F D2 B R B' D2 F L' F L F 
40. 6.121 U R2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U L' B' L B2 R' B R' 
41. 6.195 U2 F2 R2 B' D R D' R' B R2 F2 
42. 2.334[Same alg for PLL skip as last one. Weird.] U R' U' F' U F U' F' U F R 
43. 5.183 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F R' F2 L U F U R U' B' 
44. 5.660 B' R F2 R' B' L D2 L U L2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 
45. 7.336 F' U2 F U' R2 B U B' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 
46. 4.497 B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' F' U F R' B R' B 
47. 2.911[PLL Skip. Neat] L R2 F' R F' L' U2 L F' L' R 
48. 4.736 F L' U' B' U L F2 L' B L F 
49. 7.623 L F2 L' R' F2 D' F D R2 U2 R' F U' F' 
50. 2.267[PLL Skip] U R B U B' U' R' 
51. 6.127 R' U2 R U2 R B2 R' B2 U' L U' L' U 
52. 6.628 F U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F R U2 F2 U2 F' U' 
53. 8.955[I lock up so bad on every A perm. Ugh] L U2 L' U2 R' U L U' R F U F' U' L' 
54. 5.689 B' R B R F2 R F2 R B2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 
55. 9.274[Dropped cube. Herp derp] L U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R B' L B U B2 U' B2 R' 
56. 6.987 F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L U' B' R' U R B L 
57. 7.540 U2 R' U2 R B2 L' D2 F' R F D2 B2 L 
58. 5.799 L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 R D L2 D' L2 R' B2 L2 U' 
59. 8.268 R' U' R2 F2 B' D B' D L U2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 R' 
60. 5.376 L' B2 U2 B2 L' B L B2 U B' U B2 L 
61. 8.693[Corner twist to where am I?] B' F' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U L' U L F U 
62. 5.750 F2 U' L D R2 D F R' F' R2 D2 L' U2 
63. 7.148 U B' U B U F' L F U F2 B2 R D2 R' F2 B2 
64. 6.610 B2 R2 U B' L' B U' F2 D' R' D2 R F2 R2 B2 
65. 8.020 F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 
66. 6.302 L2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 L' B L2 F' U' L' U' B' U R 
67. 5.198 U F2 R2 B' R' B R' F2 L' U2 L 
68. 9.033[WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW] U' L F2 R2 F L F' D2 B D2 B' D2 B R2 F L2 F 
69. 6.658 U2 L' U2 L2 D F' U F U' F D' L' 
70. 4.586 B L2 F' L' F L F' L' F L' B' 
71. 7.961 B U2 L U2 F' L F L2 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 
72. 6.803 U' F D2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R D2 B' L2 D2 R2 
73. 7.586 F2 B L F L' U B' U' B' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 
74. 7.356 L U F2 U' F R2 L B' D B R2 F L2 B' U2 B 
75. 4.888 B' U2 B U' L U' L' B' U B U2 B' U2 B 
76. 7.023 L' U' L' U L2 U' L' F' L' F B' U2 B 
77. 8.173 R U2 R' U2 R U2 L U' F R' U' R F' U L' R' 
78. 7.353 U R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' L U F' D2 R' B2 D' F' R' 
79. 7.602 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 D L' B2 L D' B' F2 R' B 
80. 6.757 R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' B U B' U' R' U' 
81. 7.348 U2 L' U2 L' R2 B' L B R2 U2 R B' L R' 
82. 7.768 R B' R B R2 B U' F' U B' U2 F U2 
83. 5.304 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 F' U L' U2 L U' F 
84. 6.712 D B2 L2 D' F2 U B R' B R2 F' R F U' F2 
85. 8.038 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L F2 D' L2 D' B2 R' 
86. 4.673 B L2 F D2 B F2 D' F' D' B2 L2 F L F L' 
87. 7.457 R U2 R F2 L' B2 D B D' B L F2 R' U2 R' 
88. 5.881 U L2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 F' D F' U2 F D' F 
89. 7.558 L' U2 L U L F U F' U' L2 U2 L 
90. 5.507 U B2 D B2 D' R2 U R' B' R' B' U2 B R B R' 
91. 7.400 B L' B R2 B' L2 U L' U' B R2 B2 
92. 7.746 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U B U2 L' B L B' U2 B' 
93. 6.206 U' R U B U' L' B L2 D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L' U2 R' 
94. 8.049 U2 F R2 B' R2 F' R B2 U B' U' R' 
95. 6.937 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B U L U' L' B U R2 B2 
96. 6.569 L U2 R D2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 D R2 D' F L F L2 
97. 7.200 L2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 R' F D2 R2 B' D L D' B' L 
98. 6.659 F U' F R2 F' R' U R' U' B U2 B' U2 F' U2 
99. 6.464 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R F' R 
100. 6.175 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 F' R' F' R U2 F U F U' F' 
101. 5.941 L2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F' D' R2 B2 L2 U R' F' R U 
102. 7.314 R U R2 F D' F D R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' 
103. 8.323 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 D' L2 
104. 6.676 L' U2 L2 F2 R' D' R' D' R D R F L' F 
105. 6.118 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' F U2 L2 F L' F2 L' U2 F' 
106. 6.632 L2 D' R B' R' D L2 U F U F' 
107. 6.578 L R U2 R D2 F R' U2 R F' D2 L' R2 U 
108. 6.750 B2 L2 B2 U' B L2 B' U B2 L2 B' U' B'



EDIT: Did an OH Last Layer 
Ao100: 13.690 (σ = 2.00) I haven't been OH cubing for very long. Better than I thought.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jun 5, 2014)

LOL
9.4
first sub 10: 
World's easiest scramble
22. 9.400 U F2 D B2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' L U2 F' R B U F2 R L F' U'

y
R' D 
(xxcross + premade pair)
( 7/8 move, hide edge insert R' U' R from back)
f' L' U L U' f
U2 // PLL skip

Trying to reconstruct
but this scramble is lololol


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 5, 2014)

lol, I didn't notice this from last night, and didn't even try to role :fp

8.174, 7.899, (11.206), 7.493, (5.929)= 7.855 "PB" avg5

It's .03 faster than previous PB (which was stackmat), and this isn't stackmat. Whatever.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 5, 2014)

OH PB ao12 - 56.95

Yeah I don't do much OH.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 5, 2014)

*17.55 full step*

Just ~.2 above my lucky PB! I love getting faster. I just want to practice and not eat or sleep.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 5, 2014)

Then got an unrelated PB average of 12. *23.92*


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 5, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Then got an unrelated PB average of 12. *23.92*



Nice! Our times are pretty similar. Let's see who gets to sub-20 first


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Nice! Our times are pretty similar.* Let's see who gets to sub-20 first*



I want in on this! My PB Ao12 is 22.27


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I want in on this! My PB Ao12 is 22.27



Sounds good  I guess first Ao12 under 20 wins?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Sounds good  I guess first Ao12 under 20 wins?


 
We should get a thread going for the forum. "Which n00b with reach sub-20 first?!" Vote now. hahahha


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 5, 2014)

32.04 4x4 single with PLL parity. When am I going to get my first sub 30 this is taking ages.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 5, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 32.04 4x4 single with PLL parity. When am I going to get my first sub 30 this is taking ages.



What do you average?
I think you'll get it soon


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 5, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> What do you average?
> I think you'll get it soon



I'm getting quite a few 37 averages but I'd say 38 or 39 now.
I think so too, the closest I've come was a 30.696 a couple of days ago which had no parity.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2014)

7.32 clock average of 100, stackmat PB 
still many slip-ups, could easily be 7.1-7.2...


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdxmjY5UMis

L3l, 24.98 Teamsolve, our PB is 19.x fullstep

I wonder what is the UWR.


----------



## Chree (Jun 5, 2014)

I got a new PB Ao100 last night of 17.61... beat my last PB by 0.25s. Also got my first sub2 Standard Devation  (1.88)



Lazy Einstein said:


> We should get a thread going for the forum. "Which n00b with reach sub-20 first?!" Vote now. hahahha



I think you've got my vote, based on sheer momentum alone. Nothing against deedub or dsbias of course


----------



## Iggy (Jun 5, 2014)

I lubed my Liying and did a bunch of solves all in one sitting

number of times: 109/109
best time: 9.45
worst time: 49.34

current avg5: 14.52 (σ = 1.75)
best avg5: 10.12 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 13.80 (σ = 2.24)
best avg12: 11.14 (σ = 0.85)

current avg50: 12.36 (σ = 1.33)
best avg50: 11.65 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 12.16 (σ = 1.48)
best avg100: 11.98 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 12.07 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 12.61

No PBs lol. Too tired, I shouldn't do an avg100 at midnight


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Ok, I know 11 OLLs. I need to learn 46 more. Should I learn those or learn Zbf2l (only 39 algs) and solve with C ZBF2L COLL PLL?


Learn OLL.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 5, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Ok, I know 11 OLLs. I need to learn 46 more. Should I learn those or learn Zbf2l (only 39 algs) and solve with C ZBF2L COLL PLL?



wrongthread


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 5, 2014)

5.05 L' U2 B2 D R B2 U2 B U' R D2 R' L2 F2 L B2 D2 L F2 R'

so close


----------



## timeless (Jun 5, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH - U perm
> 15.14 U' L F' R' F' D2 F2 B2 R' U2 F R U2 D2 L R D2 F U2 F D R U B2 L2



OH PB, t perm
12.95 F L' U B' R2 B D2 F L B2 D2 R D B2 D2 R' F2 U D F D' B D2 F2 B'


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2014)

First Ao100 with different turning style, 14.46. Before I was trying so hard to avoid regrips I was turning inaccurately and locking up. Now I've just decided to regrip a lot more, and it seems to work for F2L. Not LL though... my times are much more inconsistent.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 5, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Ok, I know 11 OLLs. I need to learn 46 more. Should I learn those or learn Zbf2l (only 39 algs) and solve with C ZBF2L COLL PLL?



ZBF2L aka ZBLS is not 39 algs....


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2014)

aznanimedude said:


> ZBF2L aka ZBLS is not 39 algs....


He's probably thinking of VHLS.


----------



## kcl (Jun 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> First Ao100 with different turning style, 14.46. Before I was trying so hard to avoid regrips I was turning inaccurately and locking up. Now I've just decided to regrip a lot more, and it seems to work for F2L. Not LL though... my times are much more inconsistent.



Regrips in f2l in my experience don't hurt you much. I constantly switch between R and L stuff. Gj


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Regrips in f2l in my experience don't hurt you much. I constantly switch between R and L stuff. Gj


Yeah, they actually help me (probably, I can't guess my splits but I think my F2L is faster now). ty. I just need to remember to change my turning style completely after F2L now...


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 5, 2014)

Megaminx:

2:07.44 single
2:15.81 avg5
2:20.26 avg12
2:28.47 avg25


----------



## Julian (Jun 5, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdxmjY5UMis
> 
> L3l, 24.98 Teamsolve, our PB is 19.x fullstep
> 
> I wonder what is the UWR.


This is the fastest I know of.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Nice! Our times are pretty similar. Let's see who gets to sub-20 first



I see your times in the race to sub25, I am pretty sure you're still ahead of me. My good times seem to come in strings for some reason. 

Question, did you use Roux as your first speedsolving method? If not, how advanced in CFOP were you when you switched. Roux looks very appealing to me.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I want in on this! My PB Ao12 is 22.27



You are on! DeeDubb vs. Lazy Einstein vs. dsbias.

First to sub-20 Ao12. Ready. Set. Go.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 5, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.72
1. (8.25) R B' L2 F' L' U F U F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F' B' L2 F R2 
2. 9.53 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U L' D U2 B' L2 U' B2 R2 U 
3. (11.29) L2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' D2 F' D R2 U2 B' U R2 U' 
4. 10.05 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 B' R D' L B2 L2 U' B D L' 
5. 9.58 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B U' R2 F2 R B' U B' F2 U 

PB 3x3


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 5, 2014)

First 5 clock solves since the 29th of September: (11.11), 10.42, 10.64, 9.00, (8.85) = 10.02


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 6, 2014)

dsbias said:


> I see your times in the race to sub25, I am pretty sure you're still ahead of me. My good times seem to come in strings for some reason.
> 
> Question, did you use Roux as your first speedsolving method? If not, how advanced in CFOP were you when you switched. Roux looks very appealing to me.



I started off using Roux directly after beginner method. I'm the only one I know of that really did that. It means I can't really do CFOP solves very well. My CFOP average is around 1 minute when I try it (and I modify my OLL/PLL algs a bit to Roux style).


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 6, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdxmjY5UMis
> 
> L3l, 24.98 Teamsolve, our PB is 19.x fullstep
> 
> I wonder what is the UWR.



Remember Yumu and his brother Shusei? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_ID8gQ28uc


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jun 6, 2014)

Pb average of 12: 11.37

1. 9.98 F2 B R2 U' R U B' U2 F R D B R U2 L' F' B2 R' F2 D B2 U2 B2 F' D' 
2. 12.26 U' B' L2 R B' F U L D' U2 F' U' R2 D2 L' F U' F2 R' L D' R2 B' L R 
3. 12.30 L' B U' R F' B' D L' B2 L B' L2 D U R L B R' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D' F' 
4. (14.59) R2 U' L2 F R L D' L F R' B L2 R' D F2 U2 L F2 B' L2 F2 L' F U2 L 
5. 13.26 D U B F' L' D2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' B' U D B2 R D R' U' F' B2 R B L' F' 
6. (8.91) B2 F2 R' U' R D' R D F2 B2 U2 L U F2 U' L2 B' U D' R' L D2 B' F D 
7. 9.42 L' B2 U2 B' U R' B D F2 B R' F2 U D' L B2 U' B' R F B D2 B' U F 
8. 9.19 B' U' F2 B' L' B R2 D2 U' F2 D' F' R' D' R D B' U B' D2 F R' D' R' F'
9. 11.98+ D2 U2 R L' F R2 F' R' B U F2 U R2 L2 D2 B U' R F' L' R F' U2 R' D 
10. 14.26 L2 R D U F' U D L U2 R' L2 B' F' L2 B L2 D' B' D F2 B' L U L2 R 
11. 9.10 F L2 R' D' F' U' R' U' D' R B R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R B' L B R' F' L 
12. 11.94 F2 D F R2 F' D' U L' D L2 D' R2 U' D L U' B' D2 B L2 R U2 F2 L D

Some pretty nice scrambles.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 6, 2014)

dsbias said:


> You are on! DeeDubb vs. Lazy Einstein vs. dsbias.
> 
> First to sub-20 Ao12. Ready. Set. Go.


I'm in! I know i am a little ahead of you guys, but i probably won't get it for a little while because I have 20 more OLLs to learn before I will actually time some solves.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 6, 2014)

lol I was just doing an avg100 and totally didn't notice this

Average of 5: 9.94
1. 9.33 D' R2 L' B L F2 U2 R U' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 B D2 F B 
2. 11.13 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B' R D2 L U' B L' F2 R U' 
3. (13.19) F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B F D2 R2 D' U L' B U F2 U2 R' U2 F' 
4. 9.35 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B R2 D2 U2 B L' B' R U' B' F D' R' U' R' 
5. (9.27) U D R2 L2 F R' L2 B R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' 

3rd sub 10


----------



## Iggy (Jun 6, 2014)

3x3 PBs

10.70 avg12
11.65 avg100


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Session average: 6:18.751
1. (6:45.427) 
2. 6:18.082
3. (5:52.744) 


PB mean of 3 and single for 6x6


----------



## Royiky (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I'm in! I know i am a little ahead of you guys, but i probably won't get it for a little while because I have 20 more OLLs to learn before I will actually time some solves.



I'm in too. My PB AO12 is 21.8x.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 6, 2014)

PB OH ao12 and ao5 (49.39)

Average of 12: 54.95


Spoiler



1. 54.99 
2. 50.36 
3. (1:10.42) 
4. 1:03.02 R' D2 L U2 F2 R D2 L D2 U2 B2 U' R' F R2 D F U L F2 
5. 1:06.78 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F' U' R2 F2 L R B' D L2 R2 
*6. 45.52 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R B L F2 R F' D U R F2 
7. 1:01.88 L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F' D' U2 L' F2 L2 B' L2 D' R 
8. 49.86 D' U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L D U B D' F' R F2 R2 B' 
9. 48.93 D' B' D2 B' D' F' B' U' F' D2 F2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 R2 
10. 49.38 U' L F' B' U' B2 U2 L' F' L2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' *
11. (43.28) L' U D' B' R' U2 L U2 D B' R F2 D2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 L F2 L 
12. 58.74 D2 R U R' B L' U F2 R F L' U2 F2 R U2 R F2 L2 U2 R F2


Edit: beat the ao12 with 54.81


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 6, 2014)

61 Skewb solves

ao50 current: 9.19 (σ = 1.52)
ao12 best: 8.34 (σ = 2.18)
ao5 best: 7.26 (σ = 3.14)
single 2.97 L U R B R' B' R' U' R' 
12/2.97 = 4.0x = toopro!!!

Skewb popped twice in 61 solves... meh that's ok


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 6, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Remember Yumu and his brother Shusei?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_ID8gQ28uc



Thanks for this video  We will try to record something better.

// official 4x4 single with DP and PLL skip


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 6, 2014)

OH Average PB

25.02, (35.20), 26.89, (19.41), 25.13 = 25.68

the 19.41 was my second best solve ever, and 2nd ever sub-20


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 6, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> OH Average PB
> 
> 25.02, (35.20), 26.89, (19.41), 25.13 = 25.68
> 
> the 19.41 was my second best solve ever, and 2nd ever *sub-10*



kek

I should get faster at OH too


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2014)

1:37.83 (4, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)

Haven't done square-1 for a long time. I was lucky to not get parity, because I can't remember how to do it.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> 1:37.83 (4, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)
> 
> Haven't done square-1 for a long time. I was lucky to not get parity, because I can't remember how to do it.



got 1:50.90, no parity too, I've also forgot it and hope I don't get one at Nottingham, otherwise DNF again


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 6, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> I just Finally got a sub 3 5x5 single! Time was 2:58.92 part of a 3:12 A5.
> 
> By the way, anyone know how to post a new thread? I have a great idea but I can't figure out how



Click on the relevant sub-forum on the left hand side of the home page, and then click 'post new thread'. (the button's at the top)
Remember to check that a thread with your idea doesn't already exist!!

Accomplishment: I've had two 1:51.xx 5x5x5 singles the past two days, one of them is my PB


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 6, 2014)

3x3

best avg5: 8.28
8.96, 8.09, 7.78, (10.18), (7.55)

best avg12: 8.68 PB
9.36, 8.61, 7.62, 9.12, 9.44, 9.88, 7.90, 8.96, 8.09, 7.78, (10.18), (7.55)

best avg25: 9.01 wut 
7.62, 9.12, 9.44, 9.88, 7.90, 8.96, 8.09, 7.78, 10.18, 7.55, 10.13, 9.46, 9.47, (11.29), (7.52), 9.09, (11.28), 9.05, 8.91, 9.17, 11.00, 8.83, 7.83, 9.77, (7.47)

(also best avg26: 8.99)

best avg50: 9.42 PB
best avg100: 9.67 PB


----------



## kcl (Jun 6, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 3x3
> 
> best avg5: 8.28
> 8.96, 8.09, 7.78, (10.18), (7.55)
> ...



vgj, I'm not sure if the ao25 beats mine or not haha.


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> got 1:50.90, no parity too, I've also forgot it and hope I don't get one at Nottingham, otherwise DNF again


It took me 6 or 7 attempts just to do EO. I used to know most of the EO algs. I haven't done square-1 since January. If I'm going to any competition soon (maybe Euro, idk) I should probably relearn everything again...


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 6, 2014)

4x4x4 - 51.68 average of 5 (PB by 0.02s, lol), 58.62 average of 100 (PB by ~0.3s)
5x5x5 - 2:04.91 average of 12 (first sub-2:05!)

Incremental improvement \o/


----------



## imvelox (Jun 6, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> 43.99 2x2 BLD
> 13 sec memo
> My execution is horrible
> 
> (I laugh whenever people say execution regarding blindfolded because it has more than one meaning)



wrongthread


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 6, 2014)

11.213 L2 D2 F R2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 L2 D' R D B D' B F R' U2 B' 

Stackmat OH 

Edit: Really good stuff I guess

Average of 5: 14.616
1. 13.951 D B2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R F' D' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 B L2 
2. 15.707 R F2 R U2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 U L2 F L' B' U R' B D2 B' 
3. (16.767) F' U2 B U B2 R' L' U L' U' R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B 
4. 14.190 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B' U L' U2 F U F L B2 
5. (13.857) L D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B L' D' U2 B L' R2 U' 

Average of 12: 15.361
1. 16.179 L' B2 U' F2 U2 D F' R2 B L' U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 R2 
2. (13.093) U F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R B D2 U' L D' U B' L U' 
3. 17.456 F U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 U' R2 B2 R' F R2 U B2 D' 
4. 13.572 D2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 L D' U R F' L' B2 F U F 
5. (19.355) F L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F' D2 F D' R U2 L' R2 B' R2 D2 R' U' 
6. 13.951 D B2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R F' D' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 B L2 
7. 15.707 R F2 R U2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 U L2 F L' B' U R' B D2 B' 
8. 16.767 F' U2 B U B2 R' L' U L' U' R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B 
9. 14.190 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B' U L' U2 F U F L B2 
10. 13.857 L D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B L' D' U2 B L' R2 U' 
11. 16.601 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 D L' R F' D' F2 
12. 15.326 R2 D' B2 F2 D' U' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' B R' D2 L' F2 U2 B F2 U2 

Oh yeah, and a 16.153 avg12


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Actually this is the accomplishment thread and that was an accomplishment.


Actually there's a blindfold accomplishment thread and that was a blindfold accomplishment.


----------



## kcl (Jun 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Actually there's a blindfold accomplishment thread and that was a blindfold accomplishment.



actually it can go in either


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> actually it can go in either


I never said it couldn't.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I'm in! I know i am a little ahead of you guys, but i probably won't get it for a little while because I have 20 more OLLs to learn before I will actually time some solves.





Royiky said:


> I'm in too. My PB AO12 is 21.8x.



This is starting to look like we have more people than typically participate in the Race to sub-20 thread haha. Let's just meet there. The scrambles are refreshed about every 3 days and I like that it puts a little pressure on me too.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> It took me 6 or 7 attempts just to do EO. I used to know most of the EO algs. I haven't done square-1 since January. If I'm going to any competition soon (maybe Euro, idk) I should probably relearn everything again...



I forgot it at my last comp, and I got parity both times, so 2 DNF's, I'm hoping I don't forget it at Nottingham or my history will be 4 DNF's


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> vgj, I'm not sure if the ao25 beats mine or not haha.



Thanks. What's your pb avg12/50/100 ?


----------



## kcl (Jun 6, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Thanks. What's your pb avg12/50/100 ?



Ao12 is 8.48 iirc, I forgot to post it here. It had like 3 counting 7's, so decently lucky. Ao50 I don't really keep track of, I'm gonna guess 9.2 but it could be .1 off in either direction. Ao100 is now 9.38, I believe the 8.48 ao12 was at the end of it which helped a lot. I don't see myself beating any of them very soon


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 7, 2014)

4.05 single
5.05 ao5
5.52 ao12
5.93 mo25

LS+LL. Yay. Not great but all right.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

More skoob PBs. Still have to work on tps and no more lockups and pops :



Spoiler: 4.197 avg5, 4.709 avg5



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-6
avg of 12: 4.709

Time List:
*1. 4.063 B' U L' B R' B' U B' R 
2. 3.594 R' L' B' L' U B L' U L 
3. (6.935) R U' L U B' R U L 
4. 4.759 U' L' B R' U' L U' B U' 
5. 3.769 U' L' R B' R L' R B' U' *
6. 5.705 U' B' L R' B' L R' B 
7. 5.382 L R U B R' B R L 
8. 4.990 U' L' U B R L U' R' U' 
9. 5.218 L U' B R' B' U B' L' 
10. (3.209) R L B' U R' L U R' 
11. 5.687 U R B' U L' U' R B' R' 
12. 3.924 B' R' B' U L' R U' R' B' L'
avg5 is bolded.





Spoiler: 5.001 avg25, 5.313 avg50, 5.603 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-6
avg of 100: 5.603

Time List:
1. 4.177 B' R L' B' R' L' R' L' B' 
2. (3.053) L B' R' L' B' L R B' L' 
3. 5.576 R B' L' U L' B' U' L U 
4. (8.252) U L U' L' U B R' L 
5. 5.951 L' B' L' R' L B' R U B' 
6. (8.057) U B U' L' U L' R' B 
7. 3.885 U L R U' B R' L B 
8. 6.636 B' R L R' U' B' U L' 
9. 5.376 U' B' R' B' R' L R' L' B' 
10. 7.066 B' U B U' R' L R B R' 
11. 5.786 L U L' B' U B U L R' 
12. 6.282 L' U L R L' B R' U' 
13. 6.577 U B R L' U' B' U R' L' 
14. (9.298) U' R B R L' U' B U' 
15. 4.174 B L U' B' U R' B' U 
16. 3.741 R U' R L' U' R' B U' R 
17. 5.174 B' U B U B' U L' U' 
18. 5.908 B L' B R L U B' R' 
19. 4.379 R' U' R' B R U' R U 
20. 7.101 B U R' U R' U' R' B U' 
21. 6.437 U B' L' B' R B U' B' U' 
22. 4.283 L R L' B R' B L U' 
23. 6.640 B L B U R B' U B' L 
24. 6.977 R' L R L U' B' R L U' 
25. 6.986 L U' L U R B U B' L' 
26. 5.469 R B' L' B U B' R B L' 
27. 5.491 L' B U L' B' U L' U 
28. 6.747 B R U' R B' U R' L' 
*29. 5.453 U B R B U' L' R' L' U' 
30. 6.539 U B' L R B R' L' B R' 
31. 4.932 U' B U B' L' B L B 
32. 5.546 U' B' L R B L B' L 
33. 5.175 L B L' U' R U' L B L 
34. 5.508 R' B U' R L' B L' U 
35. 4.106 U' R B R' B L R U' 
36. (3.556) R' L R U' B L R B 
37. 7.459 R' B' U B' L' R L B' 
38. 7.596 L' B' U B' L B' U B R' 
39. 6.257 R B' L R U' L U R 
40. 4.721 L' B' U L B U' L' R 
41. 5.299 R' B U B' U L' B U' 
42. 6.695 U' L B U' B R' L' U' 
43. 5.174 U R U L' U B' L' R 
44. (1:06.863) L' R B R U R' L U' R 
45. 4.601 R U' L B' L' R U' R B 
46. 4.131 B U' R' U L' B' L' B R 
47. 5.844 R' L B U L' U' B' U' 
48. 7.366 L R' L' U B L' R' B U' 
49. 5.707 L U' R U R' L' U L' R' 
50. 5.839 R B' L B' R L U R 
51. 5.138 U R L' U R' U B L 
52. 6.556[wrong scramble ] R' U R' U L U' R L B' U 
53. 4.063 B' U L' B R' B' U B' R 
54. 3.594 R' L' B' L' U B L' U L 
55. 6.935 R U' L U B' R U L 
56. 4.759 U' L' B R' U' L U' B U' 
57. 3.769 U' L' R B' R L' R B' U' 
58. 5.705 U' B' L R' B' L R' B 
59. 5.382 L R U B R' B R L 
60. 4.990 U' L' U B R L U' R' U' 
61. 5.218 L U' B R' B' U B' L' 
62. (3.209) R L B' U R' L U R' 
63. 5.687 U R B' U L' U' R B' R' 
64. 3.924 B' R' B' U L' R U' R' B' L' 
65. 4.862 R' U' L U L U R L R' 
66. 6.164[ L' B' R L U' L' U B] U R B U B' U' R L' 
67. 5.780 B' R U R' B U B R' 
68. 5.678 B R' U L' B' R' L B' U 
69. 3.970 R' L B' L' B R' U' B' L' 
70. 5.499 R' U' B R L B R' B 
71. 4.824 L' U' B' U' R L B L' B' 
72. 3.761 L U L B R B' R B' U' 
73. 4.823 R B' L B R L B L R' 
74. 5.865 R' B U B' R L' B' U L 
75. 6.256 U L' R' L' R' L' U L' 
76. 4.505 L' U B L' R' L B' R 
77. 7.156 R U B L R' U' B U' 
78. (3.033) L' R L B R U' B U L *
79. (8.324) U' L' U' L' B R' U B' 
80. 7.110 L U L B' U' R' U L 
81. 3.920 B' R U' B' U L R' L U 
82. 8.003 B U' R L B' L' U B U' 
83. 4.853 B U B R B L R' L' R' L' 
84. 7.046 R B' R' L U L B' R B' 
85. 6.511 L R' L R' B R' L' U' R' 
86. 4.941 U L U R' B R' U' R U 
87. 5.449 R B' R B U L' U L' 
88. 6.718 L R' L' U' B L R' L R 
89. 5.892 L B L R' U' L' B L U' 
90. 6.442 L' U' L B' R' B' R' L 
91. 4.328 U B' L' U' B' R L' U' 
92. (3.026) L' U' L R L' U R B 
93. 6.156 R' U' L U' R L' B' L U 
94. 7.233 R' B L U' L' R' L B L' 
95. 4.424 B' R' B' U L B L' B R 
96. 6.112 B U' L' B L R' U L' 
97. 5.595 R' L B U R' U' L B L 
98. 6.513 B R B' R' L U L' B R' 
99. 4.215 R' U L U' L U B U' R 
100. 7.186 R B L B' R L B' U
avg25 is underlined, avg50 bolded.



YES! Sub 5 avg12, almost got that avg25. This event is stupid.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 7, 2014)

PB average of 5 and 12 all at the same time!

Ao12 *22.37*

Ao5 *20.12*

21.98, 27.3, 21.38, 21.32, 26.79, 26.65, 21.32, 23.86, [19.53, 21.42, 19.41, (19.27), (DNF)]-->this would have been a sub-23 if I had done the correct G-perm instead of an A-perm.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 7, 2014)

dsbias said:


> PB average of 5 and 12 all at the same time!
> 
> Ao12 *22.37*
> 
> ...



Sick! You beat my Ao5: 20.51 but I am still ahead on Ao12: 21.78


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> More skoob PBs. Still have to work on tps and no more lockups and pops :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faster than my PB avg12.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Faster than my PB avg12.



What are all of your PBs? Looks like in your sig its not updated.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> What are all of your PBs? Looks like in your sig its not updated.



The skewb ones might be updated.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 7, 2014)

3x3 <r,U>

22.591, 25.361, 18.200, 26.008, 20.656, (30.376), (17.943), 22.849, 20.600, 25.736, 25.344, 22.520 = 22.987


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> The skewb ones might be updated.



...I thought I only beat your ao12...? Looking at that I beat almost all of your PBs.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 7, 2014)

Bought a square-1 after Christmas and learn a "Beginners Method" then haven't touched it since. Picked it up tonight and relearn some of the algs I forgot and broke my PB single after 3 solves by over 30 seconds.
Old PB: 2:07.15 
New PB: 1:34.16 
Kind of neat I guess.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 7, 2014)

More Megaminx
1:44.90 single
2:05.07 avg5
2:07.88 avg12
2:09.66 avg25
2.13.64 avg50

Also 7.97 3x3 Solve Xcross + Pll Skip (6 move P no AUF)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 7, 2014)

WOAAAAAAAAA Out of nowhere PB single 3x3x3. 11.435 Single (Old PB: 15.39)

Scramble: L2 B' F' L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 R' U B' L2 B2 L F' U' F' U' 

Blue cross, see 2 F2L pairs inspection(Can tell one is safe and first U' to preserve the other. Pretty big deal because I still have trouble tracking pieces from inspection and can't for the life of me do X-crosses unless by mistake. Pretty awesome I was aware of 2 F2L pairs during inspection even if they were super easy to see). 

y2 x' (inspection)
F' R U' R2 (cross)
U y' R' U R (F2L #1)
U2 L U' L' (F2L #2)
U2 L' U2 L y' R' U2 R (F2L #3)
*U* y L' U2 L(F2L #4)
U2 R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B (OLL)
U (AUF)

Bolded U gave me that PLL skip 
For F2L #4 
U' F R' F' R would have left me with 
R U R' U R d' R U' R' F'
T perm 
or
U2 y' R' U R would have left me with
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
R Perm

Sorry for the over analysis but that beats my old PB single by 3.96 seconds. Still so crazy to me. Damn...


*EDIT:* !!!!!! An hour ago my PB was 15.xx then killed that PB above; just got another sub-15. 14.571 seconds OLL #33 H perm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Session mean: 5:52.766
1. (5:36.378) 
2. (6:04.165) 
3. 5:57.754 


6x6 PB mean of 3 and single.

Yay sub 6


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2014)

First feet avg12 since Worlds:

41.35, 48.87, 48.17, 53.49, 52.88, 40.55, 43.09, 46.92, 55.71, 52.94, 1:17.06, 45.88

best time: 40.55
best mo3: 43.52
best avg5: 47.63
best avg12: 48.93

I'm actually happy about these results. I thought I'd be slower.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> First feet avg12 since Worlds:
> 
> 41.35, 48.87, 48.17, 53.49, 52.88, 40.55, 43.09, 46.92, 55.71, 52.94, 1:17.06, 45.88
> 
> ...



Wait, your actual first????? o___O Not bad!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait, your actual first????? o___O Not bad!



Yeah. I think I do do about five isolated solves since worlds, but that's it.


----------



## Vossy (Jun 7, 2014)

2x2 average of 100: 2.95 
Best time:0.87
Worst time:5.77
Best average of 5:1.85
Best average of 12:2.35
YEEES !


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally another sub 7 on 3x3! 6.358! Scramble:B' R' L2 B2 R2 B U2 B D2 U2 R B F2 R' F2 L2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' D2 R'


----------



## TDM (Jun 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Finally another sub 7 on 3x3! 6.358! Scramble:B' R' L2 B2 R2 B U2 B D2 U2 R B F2 R' F2 L2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' D2 R'


Use a random state scrambler.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Use a random state scrambler.



I've been using ctimer for ages now and I'm happy enough with that.
BTW I probably sound extremely stupid but what is random state scrambler? Is it just scrambling it randomly by yourself?


----------



## TDM (Jun 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I've been using ctimer for ages now and I'm happy enough with that.
> BTW I probably sound extremely stupid but what is random state scrambler? Is it just scrambling it randomly by yourself?


Sorry if that post sounded rude/demanding, I just realised it could be. I should read my posts before posting stuff.
Ctimer has a random state scrambler, Options -> Use 3x3x3 random-state scrambler [ ]
A random state scrambler generates a random cube state and give you a scramble that gets to it. Every possible scramble has an equal probability. The scrambles you use are 25 random moves, and that isn't as good.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 7, 2014)

8x8 UWR FAIL 

POP on the T-perm at 4:52 (WITH PLL PARITY) and 5:03 -.-" please kill me


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

Probably not my best TPS, but my best I've recorded at least:

1.296 R U R2 F R2 F R F2 R2 U'

x2
U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R2 U R'

16 moves / 1.296 = 12.34567890 TPS looooooooool that was fun to type


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Probably not my best TPS, but my best I've recorded at least:
> 
> 1.296 R U R2 F R2 F R F2 R2 U'
> 
> ...



It's actually 12.3456790123


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 7, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> WOAAAAAAAAA Out of nowhere PB single 3x3x3. 11.435 Single (Old PB: 15.39)



Ok that is just amazing. sub-12?! And you're color neutral? I just realized that this race to sub-20 is very futile for me. haha. I tried the scramble, also doing a blue cross and got a 25. lol. But I have never done a cross on anything other than white or yellow.

But regardless of my rambling. Very nice job.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I've been using ctimer for ages now and I'm happy enough with that.



use a random state scrambler.

instead of 25 random moves, the scrambler will generate a random position then solve it and give you the inverse solution as the scramble. with 25 random moves some states are more likely than others but with random state everything is equally likely


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> It's actually 12.3456790123



oh lol. Anyway, ~12.3 tps


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 7, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Ok that is just amazing. sub-12?! And you're color neutral? I just realized that this race to sub-20 is very futile for me. haha. I tried the scramble, also doing a blue cross and got a 25. lol. But I have never done a cross on anything other than white or yellow.
> 
> But regardless of my rambling. Very nice job.



I am colour neutral but it was an amazing scramble. I saw 2 pairs, knew one was safe and the other two popped up right in front of me. 

As for the race to sub-20, you have huge chance. You still have me beat on the Ao5.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 7, 2014)

34.996 PLL Time attack PB

with my shittiest Zhanchi
PB before was like 38, wat?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

.393 adj-opp 2x2 ortega alg on cam. 

x' R F' R U2 R' U R' 

I find that in the R' F R' F2 R U' R alg you have to kinda regrip to get to the F2 because you're also using right hand for that. 

I think I'll use it when there is no AUF for that and it would be U2 with the other alg because AFF is kinda awkward.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> .393 adj-opp 2x2 ortega alg on cam.
> 
> x' R F' R U2 R' U R'
> 
> ...



I got 0.43 with mine.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I got 0.43 with mine.



Just got .371 on cam too

EDIT: .368 = ~19.0 tps

EDIT2: .342 but you could barely see it, I'm not gonna upload anyway... ~20.5 tps


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 7, 2014)

7.19 ao12 7.04 ao5 really lucky though.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 8, 2014)

New PB ao5, 19.01, so close to sub 19 
(17.266), 17.636, (20.490), 20.022, 19.364


----------



## Chree (Jun 8, 2014)

First sub50 solve on 4x4... full step Hoya, no skipped edges, no parity: 49.40!


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-8
avg of 12: 11.06

Time List:
1. 11.34 R2 F L2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 F R B D' F2 R' D' U B R D U' 
2. 10.43 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 R D2 R' D B L' U' R F' R2 F' L U 
3. (13.38) B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D L2 D' L F' U2 R' D' U' R' B U2 B' 
4. 10.84 R D2 L2 R' F2 R D2 R' U2 R' D' F R' F' U2 L' R' B 
5. 11.18 L D2 B2 L B2 L D2 U2 F2 R' U2 B L2 U R U L2 D' F2 U' 
6. (9.52) U2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D' U B' L D2 B' U R2 F2 U 
7. 9.77 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L U' R' D' U2 B' U' B2 R2 F' 
8. 11.78 B' R F B2 L B U F B' R' B R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 L2 
9. 12.64 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U' B2 U' B' L2 F R' D' B2 U' 
10. 10.56 R D R2 B D B' U' L U2 R' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 B 
11. 10.38 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F' R' U' F2 L' U L' R' F U 
12. 11.69 R2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L D2 B' U' R' D' B2 R2 F' D'

So close to PB


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> .393 adj-opp 2x2 ortega alg on cam.
> 
> x' R F' R U2 R' U R'
> 
> ...



haven't you tried the R2 U R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2 alg


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

OH PB average:

24.25, 23.22, (22.97), (35.32), 27.14 = 24.87

Damn OH amnesia on the 35.32


----------



## Vossy (Jun 8, 2014)

2x2 single: 0.48


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> haven't you tried the R2 U R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2 alg



I use that when the bar is on bottom. I've barely gotten a .5x with that...


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 8, 2014)

Chree said:


> First sub50 solve on 4x4... full step Hoya, no skipped edges, no parity: 49.40!



Congrats, that's awesome! I should practice 4x4 again, lately I was obsessed with 3x3, and I think it shows 

number of times: 20/20
best time: 11.44
worst time: 16.28

current avg5: 14.09 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 12.68 (σ = 1.27)

current avg12: 14.06 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 13.56 (σ = 1.51)

session avg: 14.22 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 14.18

16.28, 16.15, 15.58, 13.39, 15.47, 14.43, 12.59, 11.44, 11.46, 13.99, 16.24, 15.49, 15.32, 11.85, 14.70, 11.99, 14.79, 13.41, 14.97, 14.08


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2014)

4x4x4:
31.07 single (yau)
40.02 avg12 (redux)
40.19 avg12 (yau)


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 8, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 4x4x4:
> 31.07 single (yau)
> 40.02 avg12 (redux)
> 40.19 avg12 (yau)



Wow, this compared to your sig is just insanity.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 8, 2014)

2.81 lol avg5
2.67	B' R L' R L U' L' B U' R' U r' l' b'
2.70	U R L' R' U' L U R L R' L' u' l' b'
6.83	B' U R' U' L' B' L' R B' L' R r b'
2.93	B' L' U R L' U R' B' U R' B' r l'
2.79	U B U' R L R' L U B' L U u r' l b


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Wow, this compared to your sig is just insanity.



Computer cubes are way faster


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 8, 2014)

Official OH 18.86 avg and 15.72 single, 1:12.73 5x5 avg and 1:10.65 single, 35.47 4x4 avg and 32.93 single, 59.64 Megaminx avg, 1:00.78 Feet single and 1:12.20 mean and a 7.71 3x3 single done at the Erfurt Open 2014.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 8, 2014)

*6.99* clock average of 50


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 8, 2014)

YAY! Finally sub 9 on 3x3!
8.969 avg5! (7.507, 8.841, 10.793, 8.189, 8.877)
The 7 single was a PLL skip!


----------



## Chree (Jun 8, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Congrats, that's awesome! I should practice 4x4 again, lately I was obsessed with 3x3, and I think it shows
> 
> 16.28, 16.15, 15.58, 13.39, 15.47, 14.43, 12.59, 11.44, 11.46, 13.99, 16.24, 15.49, 15.32, 11.85, 14.70, 11.99, 14.79, 13.41, 14.97, 14.08



Apparently... there are 4 Sub-Me's in this.


----------



## kcl (Jun 8, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YAY! Finally sub 9 on 3x3!
> 8.969 avg5! (7.507, 8.841, 10.793, 8.189, 8.877)
> The 7 single was a PLL skip!



Wow, nice!


9.93 official average, first win


----------



## Chree (Jun 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 9.93 official average, first win



Congrats!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wow, nice!
> 
> 
> 9.93 official average, first win



Thanks! Well done on the 9.93! Apparently I've only gotten a 10.03 in comp. 

Also just got a 30.447 single on 4x4! So close to sub 30! The PLL was a G-perm!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 8, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> *6.99* clock average of 50



Massively threw the average of 100 - turns out I'm not particularly made for long averages... I made so many turning errors/pin adjustment errors in the last third, and some turns were jamming a lot >.>
Anyhow, lots of stackmat PB's!

*4.69 single*
UR4+ DR3- DL1- UL2+ U2- R4- D2- L2+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R5+ D0+ L0+ ALL4- DL 

6.13, (4.93), 5.71, (DNF(6.30)), 6.65 = *6.16 average of 5*


Spoiler: scrambles



1. 6.13 
UR3+ DR4+ DL2- UL5- U2- R4- D4+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R5- D2+ L1+ ALL5- DL 

2. (4.93) 
UR6+ DR4+ DL3- UL1+ U3+ R1+ D4+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R0+ D4- L4- ALL2- UR DR DL 

3. 5.71 
UR6+ DR6+ DL0+ UL5- U6+ R0+ D4- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R4+ D3+ L3- ALL3- UR DR UL 

4. (DNF(6.30)) 
UR0+ DR2- DL3+ UL5+ U5- R4- D5+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R5+ D3+ L0+ ALL4+ 

5. 6.65 
UR5- DR0+ DL6+ UL1- U4+ R4+ D0+ L5- ALL3- y2 U3- R1+ D0+ L2+ ALL1+ DL UL


7.13, 7.59, 8.30, 6.86, 6.40, 5.83, (9.86), 7.05, 6.69, 6.13, (4.93), 5.71 = *6.67 average of 12*


Spoiler: scrambles



1. 7.13 
UR1+ DR6+ DL4+ UL5+ U1+ R3+ D4+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R4- D2- L3- ALL4+ DR DL 

2. 7.59 
UR0+ DR1- DL3- UL1- U4+ R3- D1+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U1- R0+ D1- L5- ALL1- UR DL 

3. 8.30 
UR3- DR6+ DL5+ UL1+ U3- R1- D4- L0+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R2- D1+ L4+ ALL6+ UR 

4. 6.86 
UR2- DR2- DL5+ UL5+ U4+ R4- D4+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R1- D2+ L3+ ALL3- UR DR UL 

5. 6.40 
UR3+ DR3- DL5- UL2- U1- R2+ D2- L4- ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D4+ L4- ALL4+ DL UL 

6. 5.83 
UR5+ DR5- DL2+ UL4- U0+ R5+ D1- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R1+ D2- L4+ ALL1+ UR UL 

7. (9.86) 
UR3+ DR4- DL3+ UL5- U5- R5+ D1+ L2- ALL3- y2 U1- R5- D2- L1+ ALL5+ UL 

8. 7.05 
UR4- DR2+ DL1- UL4+ U5+ R3+ D3- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R2+ D0+ L3- ALL4- DL 

9. 6.69 
UR4+ DR3+ DL4- UL4- U5+ R4+ D1+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R6+ D3- L3+ ALL1- UL 

10. 6.13 
UR3+ DR4+ DL2- UL5- U2- R4- D4+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R5- D2+ L1+ ALL5- DL 

11. (4.93) 
UR6+ DR4+ DL3- UL1+ U3+ R1+ D4+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R0+ D4- L4- ALL2- UR DR DL 

12. 5.71 
UR6+ DR6+ DL0+ UL5- U6+ R0+ D4- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R4+ D3+ L3- ALL3- UR DR UL


*6.96 average of 50, 7.24 average of 100*


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YAY! Finally sub 9 on 3x3!
> 8.969 avg5! (7.507, 8.841, 10.793, 8.189, 8.877)
> The 7 single was a PLL skip!



Shouldnt that 8.189 be 9.189?, otherwise you have a much better average than 8.969.

Well done on the Sub-9 anyway!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 8, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Shouldnt that 8.189 be 9.189?, otherwise you have a much better average than 8.969.
> 
> Well done on the Sub-9 anyway!



Oh yeah, sorry it is a 9.841 on the second solve not 8.841. Thanks Greg.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

YESSSSSSS! Finally sub 10! 

3x3 single: 9.952


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 8, 2014)

After two days of Clock, I'm starting to get back to my old times 

best time: 7.04
best avg5: 8.38
best avg12: 8.58
best avg50: 8.89

7.94, 8.39, (10.84), (11.06), 8.56, 8.81, 8.68, 8.81, 9.08, (7.04), 8.70, 9.30, 9.96, 9.50, 8.69, (7.56), 10.13, 9.21, 9.17, 8.03, 9.85, 8.03, 8.70, 8.79, 8.40, (7.89), 8.55, 10.24, 9.06, 8.14, 8.74, 9.01, 8.36, 8.82, 9.88, 8.42, 8.31, 8.61, 10.09, 9.12, (12.30), 10.37, 9.15, 8.41, 8.78, 8.67, 8.70, 7.96, 8.91, 8.19


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty gross standard deviation but constantly always below 1 minute and almost 45 sec global ave

Also OH PB for Single, Ao50, and Ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-8
solves/total: 350/350

single
best: 28.600
worst: 59.068

mean of 3
current: 41.080 (σ = 1.63)
best: 33.822 (σ = 6.99)

avg of 5
current: 41.051 (σ = 1.59)
best: 34.148 (σ = 6.73)

avg of 12
current: 43.501 (σ = 4.89)
best: 39.534 (σ = 4.48)

avg of 50
current: 43.658 (σ = 4.72)
best: 42.209 (σ = 5.42)

avg of 100
current: 43.582 (σ = 4.97)
best: 42.912 (σ = 5.56)

Average: 45.308 (σ = 5.35)
Mean: 45.251

Time List:
1. 56.935 U2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 B L F D F2 R B' U L F 
2. 46.327 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B' L2 D' R B' U2 L' B F' 
3. 52.392 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F2 D' R' U L' B' L' D' F2 D F 
4. 55.628 U2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D L2 U B' R B F D2 R' U2 R' D' U L' 
5. 38.445 D R2 D U B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F D2 L D' B2 R' D' R D 
6. 55.327 B' D2 F2 D2 F D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F D' L' F' L2 R2 F L F' U' L' 
7. 49.894 D' B2 D2 L2 D B' D2 R U' L' U2 D2 F' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 F' R2 
8. 57.779 R F R D L U D' R L B' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' 
9. 53.349 U R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 F' R' U' B' F2 L D B2 L' 
10. 41.281 U2 B' D B' D' B' L2 D2 L' D2 F L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 F 
11. 53.889 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B D2 L' D' R B2 F2 U L F 
12. 40.883 L2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R' U F' D2 B U L D2 R U 
13. 54.614 R B2 L F2 L' B2 R D2 L D2 R F' D' U2 R2 B D2 B L' 
14. 40.854 D' R' B' R2 L F D R' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 F' B U2 F' B2 R2 U2 
15. 58.508 R' U2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' L U R B R2 U' 
16. 48.388 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 R' B L2 F D' B2 L' R D' F' 
17. 45.819 D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U' L U2 B R2 D B L2 R' U' F U' 
18. 47.557 F' U' D' R' B D R F' R U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D 
19. 53.348 L' U2 D' B' D2 F2 R2 U B L B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 B R2 
20. 54.687 D F2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 B L2 D2 F U2 B2 L' D2 R D' 
21. 42.327 B2 L F2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 L B2 D' L' U B F D2 F D' U2 
22. 47.598 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 B' R' D B F L D U2 B' D2 
23. 53.862 B2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R' F' L' U R D' R D' B2 
24. 44.084 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F2 R' B' R2 U' F L' D U2 F2 U' 
25. 57.074 U' F2 R2 D F2 U B2 D L2 B2 U L' U2 F U R' B D L D F' 
26. 50.205 D' F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D2 U' B R U2 L2 F2 D L B' L 
27. 57.287 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F R2 B F2 U2 B U L' F L D2 L2 B2 R' B' L 
28. 49.863 B2 D2 L B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 U' B D2 F2 D' F2 U L2 
29. 56.221 L2 D F2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F R F' R F R' B L U B2 
30. 46.332 L2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 F L' R' U2 B' R F2 
31. 49.125 F2 R2 U F2 D2 U R2 D R2 B2 F U2 L2 R' D B' U' F U2 L D 
32. 52.430 B U2 R B U' R' F' U D2 R' U L2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 
33. 55.533 D2 B U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R2 D R' F R U F L' B R F 
34. 51.438 L B2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 U F' D2 B' D2 B2 L B' U B2 
35. 41.518 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 R' B U2 F2 D L' B' L' D U' 
36. 54.107 D2 B' L2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B R U' B R U L2 U' F2 D2 U2 
37. 50.332 L B2 R D2 L' F2 R D2 B2 D2 R' B D' F' L' U2 F D R B 
38. 54.440 R U2 B R' L2 D R2 U' R F U' D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' D2 F2 B2 
39. 48.339 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 L U' F U2 R B L U2 B D' F2 
40. 59.068 L D2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L U' L' F' U' L B2 L2 B L2 U2 
41. 48.102 U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 U' L' U2 R F' D2 F' R' D 
42. 42.279 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' B R F' D F' U' L' B2 U F' R' 
43. 53.515 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' U' F L2 R U2 B R2 F2 U 
44. 56.292 R2 L2 D R' U2 R' U B D2 R' F2 U B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 
45. 54.260 B D2 F' D2 F R2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 U B' U' B' F2 L' B' F' D' R 
46. 53.882 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' D L D F' R F2 R' B' L' 
47. 39.909 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R' U R' B' F' D' R B2 L2 B' L2 
48. 45.922 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' R' F R B2 U R U' L F D' U2 
49. 34.530 L U2 B' D2 L' D' B U2 R2 F D' R2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' 
50. 57.290 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 F' L D2 U' F R' B2 L' 
51. 47.573 F2 R' D2 R D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 U' F' L U' F2 U R' B' L' F 
52. 43.622 L2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B' D B2 L B2 F' L F R2 F' D' 
53. 43.340 L F R U F' R2 B' U2 B D F' B D2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' 
54. 38.400 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 U R U' R B D2 B R' F D2 
55. 29.060 L' D' R' U R U2 F B' L U F2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R2 
56. 43.930 B2 F' L2 B U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D B' L' F D2 B2 R F2 D2 
57. 38.780 B2 D U F2 U' R2 U' F2 U B D2 F' D' F2 R D L2 R' U 
58. 44.790 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D U R2 D' L2 R' F' D' R2 U' L R2 B U2 L2 
59. 41.350 D' B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U F L' D2 B' R' D B F' U2 L' 
60. 58.270 L2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L U' F' R2 U' F2 L' 
61. 42.260 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' B R U2 B R2 B' D F' L 
62. 55.790 B2 R B R2 L D2 L' F2 L' B' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 
63. 52.090 F L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 R' B R2 B D' U2 B' F2 U F2 
64. 45.870 L' F' R2 U' L2 U B U D L F' B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 
65. 50.740 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 B L' U' R2 U R D F' R' F2 U 
66. 47.460 L F2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 U2 F D B2 U' B U L' R D' L2 
67. 53.990 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B L2 D B' U' L R B U2 F' L2 
68. 39.110 R2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D2 F L' D U2 R2 B' D' L2 U2 F2 U 
69. 39.640 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' R' F L' D R2 F D2 U2 R U2 
70. 44.150 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D U' B2 F2 U' R2 B' D U2 L2 B' F R U2 B' L' 
71. 47.170 L B L D F' R D2 L U' F B2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R 
72. 47.930 U2 L U2 L B2 R F2 L B2 D2 R2 F U B' R2 F U2 F2 D' U2 L' 
73. 40.360 B L U2 D' B R' D' L F2 D F B D2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' 
74. 41.790 L' F2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 F L' B' U B2 R F2 L2 U 
75. 45.000 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F R' U2 F2 U' L B2 D R' B 
76. 41.100 U' R' B' L D2 F' D2 F' L U' B2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 
77. 50.840 U R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B R' F2 L2 R D B D' R U2 
78. 38.940 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 F L' F' D B L' B F2 U2 F R2 
79. 44.190 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L' D2 U F2 U L' F' L U' 
80. 45.250 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' F L B' R2 D' L2 U F' R' U' 
81. 42.790 D2 L U' F' L D2 L2 F R' B' U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' 
82. 54.150 R B2 U B L D2 B L' F2 D R D2 F2 R U2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 
83. 51.250 B2 L2 F2 B R' F2 D' R U2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 
84. 49.865 R2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L U B' D' B' R2 U' R' B2 R2 
85. 44.912 L' U2 D2 L' U' F R D2 F D R2 L2 B R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 
86. 52.631 L B' L F' D' F' D2 L2 U F' B2 L' D2 R' F2 L D2 R L 
87. 50.526 B U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R F' U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 
88. 53.101 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' U B U2 L' B' F' D B' L D' 
89. 44.501 U L2 F2 U R F D L B' D2 R L D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 
90. 39.128 L F2 L B2 L D2 R U2 B2 F L D' F R' B D2 F L' R' 
91. 54.530 U L' U R' F B2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U D F2 
92. 43.504 L2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U' B' L' R' U' B R U' F L2 R U 
93. 41.246 D2 B' D2 B U L' D F' R' L2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' 
94. 49.174 R D2 R2 B D' R' U2 F L2 U F2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F 
95. 55.701 L' F2 L F2 D2 L B2 L U2 F L2 F' U L' D R U B' L2 
96. 38.098 L D2 L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 B' F U' B2 L' R2 B2 U B' F' 
97. 51.986 R D F2 L' B L' D R' U2 F D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 
98. 51.693 B U2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R D U L' F D' U B2 U' F' 
99. 57.288 R' U' R2 B' L' B R2 F L' U R2 U2 R' L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 B2 
100. 47.301 R' D2 R U2 R D2 L' D2 L2 B2 D R U B' L U R2 D' B2 D2 
101. 44.307 B F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B L U' R2 U2 F R2 B' D 
102. 50.358 F L2 R2 U2 B L2 F' R2 U2 F' L' U F D B2 D B R D' L2 F2 
103. 40.405 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 R' F U2 F2 R' B2 D' L2 D' R' 
104. 48.912 F2 R' L F R' B R' F' R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D R2 D' 
105. 49.454 D2 R U R2 F U' F2 R B L' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 
106. 48.930 B' U F B R2 U L F D' F U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 
107. 48.810 F L2 B2 L2 B U L2 U R' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 U' R2 
108. 46.098 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 B' R' U' R D' L B2 L2 D F' L 
109. 50.557 L B2 L' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 R' F2 U' R U2 F' D' U' 
110. 37.250 U R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D F L2 F R B2 F' U F' R B 
111. 42.890 U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' U B' D2 L D F' U2 R2 U 
112. 36.380 L' D2 L F2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' D R2 D' R2 D B F2 U 
113. 46.110 D2 L U R' U D' B' R' U' B' U R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 
114. 42.030 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U' L' U2 B L2 B2 L' 
115. 52.580 U2 B U2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 R' F' R2 B U L U2 L F2 R 
116. 42.030 F2 D B2 D F2 U B2 D L2 B' L2 B R' F U2 B' L' B2 D R' 
117. 48.390 D2 F D2 B D2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F' R B2 D2 U' B2 D F D F 
118. 37.720 L B' L B' R' F2 B D' B R F2 B2 L F2 D2 R U2 L2 B2 R' 
119. 56.560 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D F U2 L B2 R2 U R' U B' 
120. 50.540 F2 B D2 R F' D' B2 D2 L' U F2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 
121. 45.290 L R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D' F' L2 R U' B' D' B U' B' 
122. 55.090 R' B' R F L2 D F2 L2 B U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 
123. 41.240 R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B D U2 B' R' B' F U2 L' F U' 
124. 44.620 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' F' D2 R2 D' F U2 B' R F' U2 F L2 D' 
125. 54.450 L2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R F2 D B' L2 U2 F2 D F' D' 
126. 41.630 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 L R' B F2 L B' L U' R' U2 F' 
127. 44.540 R2 D2 B' U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U F' L2 R2 D2 L B' D 
128. 48.200 R B2 D2 R2 B2 L F2 R' U2 L B' D F2 U R' D' B F2 D' R 
129. 40.480 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L D2 R F' U' L U2 L2 D R' 
130. 35.970 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L R2 B U2 F2 D' U F2 L' 
131. 57.750 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L D L B' U2 R' U' B R2 U 
132. 43.370 R D2 F2 L F2 R F2 L2 D2 L F2 U' B2 D' U' F R B' R' U R 
133. 45.340 D2 B' U2 B2 L' F B' D2 L D F' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 
134. 48.410 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D R B F R' U' L R' U2 F' R 
135. 45.260 B2 R2 F R2 B L2 B' L2 F' D' B' D U L F2 D' U2 R2 U' 
136. 44.510 D' F' U' F R F2 L' U2 F B2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 R2 
137. 39.850 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B' L U' L' D' L2 R2 B R D 
138. 44.990 B U2 D F' R U' R2 L' F U' L' D2 R D2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 R 
139. 44.870 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U B2 D F R U' F' L B2 D2 B2 D' B' 
140. 47.590 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U F' U R' D2 F' D B U F' 
141. 40.840 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U2 F R F D' F R F2 L2 U L' 
142. 54.420 L2 D2 R F2 L F2 R' U2 L' F2 D B' R2 U B D U2 B2 D' B 
143. 44.100 R2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L B L2 D' B2 L D' L R2 F' 
144. 44.240 U2 B D2 R L2 U2 B' U' R2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B' R2 F' 
145. 41.010 D F2 L F R D B2 R' D L' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L F2 L' U2 B2 
146. 34.820 F D2 U2 B R2 B2 F D2 R2 B2 R U F2 R' F' L F D L B2 
147. 48.330 R' L' B' L B U2 L U' L' F' B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 
148. 44.340 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F R' U R' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 
149. 41.610 U2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B D F' U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R' 
150. 53.050 F2 D' B2 U R2 L' F' U2 L U2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 F 
151. 50.670 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F' R2 U2 F2 R B L' U' F' U2 R' 
152. 50.970 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U B L' U F' U' L2 D B L' F2 L2 
153. 48.610 L2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L' D B L2 B' R2 D L' B F 
154. 47.490 R2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' D' B2 F' U' L B' F2 D2 F L 
155. 39.970 B D R' F' L B' L' F U' L F' R2 U2 F2 B' D2 B 
156. 43.380 U' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F D' R F2 U B2 R2 D2 F R' 
157. 39.440 U F B2 D F2 L' D2 B' R F' R U2 F2 D2 R D2 R D2 L' 
158. 42.280 U L2 B R2 L D R F2 D' B' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 
159. 39.620 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 U' B' L F U2 F D U F' 
160. 42.190 L2 F U2 L F U' B2 R2 L B D' R2 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 
161. 43.770 B2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' L' U' R' F R U' B' F 
162. 38.680 F D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' D R D2 L' B' L2 U B 
163. 55.980 U2 R F L D' R' D F2 B' D F2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 
164. 38.240 U2 F' R2 B' U' L' F' R U L U R2 L2 U F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 
165. 39.130 F2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 B' U2 F' U' L' R2 F D2 B' U B2 L' D2 
166. 44.930 F U2 L2 B2 F R2 B' L2 F' U2 R F U' R' D' B L2 D 
167. 38.820 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D' B' R D B' F2 U2 F 
168. 49.020 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 U' F2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 
169. 50.440 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U B2 F2 L B2 L' D2 B' L' 
170. 45.490 U B2 U B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B D' R' D L U' L' U2 L' F' 
171. 44.680 R' U D' L U R' L2 B' R' F2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 
172. 39.970 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R F2 D2 L B2 R B U2 R F' D' F' U B2 D2 L' 
173. 53.440 U' F2 R' B2 R2 D F' B' L B' U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 
174. 38.030 F2 L F2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 L' U' L2 R U2 B2 U F2 R' F U 
175. 39.260 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 F' U L D2 F' D2 L B2 R' B' 
176. 49.520 L2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' U' L2 R' D2 B D F2 L' U R F L 
177. 47.330 D R' B' U2 F' U L2 U F' D2 R' U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 
178. 47.650 F' R2 F D2 B R2 U2 F' D2 U2 B2 R U B' D F D2 B L' R2 U' 
179. 49.960 D2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' B F D R' F L2 U' R U2 R2 
180. 42.540 L B2 D2 L R F2 D2 R' D2 L2 B' R2 U R2 U F' D' B2 U 
181. 44.030 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' U2 L' F L' F D' L2 F2 D' L' U' 
182. 52.230 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R D2 B L D U B U' R' U2 
183. 34.370 D2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 D F' D2 L U2 L F R2 D2 
184. 55.000 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 R' B F2 L2 U' F' U' B R' D B 
185. 45.750 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R' F' U L D2 F' U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 
186. 52.720 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F D L U F U' L R2 U2 F' 
187. 41.010 B R U D F2 B2 R B L' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 F 
188. 49.380 F2 D' R' L D R' L2 F R2 U' F U2 F L2 U2 F B2 D2 L2 B 
189. 41.860 U' L2 U2 D' B U' D2 R' U R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 R D2 F2 L 
190. 44.400 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L D2 U2 B U' B F' D' U' L2 
191. 29.770 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F D R2 B2 F2 L U L2 B 
192. 29.800 U' F2 B U' D2 F2 R D B2 R' B2 U2 D B2 U B2 R2 U B2 U' 
193. 41.896 R2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 B L2 U' F R' D2 F2 U' B2 R' U R 
194. 30.748 L' F' B2 D' R2 B' U2 F R2 L U L2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D 
195. 44.091 F2 D2 L R B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U' L' U2 B D2 B' D' B F 
196. 56.017 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 B2 D F D R2 D2 L F' R2 D2 
197. 49.350 L2 R2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R' D' R D' U' B' D' U' F' L' R' 
198. 42.350 R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 D L D' B2 R' F' L' F' D L' B2 
199. 40.120 U2 L' B2 U' R2 U2 B' U2 F L U R2 F2 D L2 D F2 D R2 
200. 40.680 U' F U2 R2 F' R U2 B2 L F D F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 
201. 35.900 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' B L D B U2 R' F L F' 
202. 57.610 R2 B2 D F2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' B2 R F' L2 D F R D 
203. 45.300 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R F' D F U F2 U' R U2 B2 
204. 51.220 R2 B L2 B' D B D' R' U B L2 U' R2 U D R2 B2 U2 
205. 42.080 U R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L U2 F D' B F L R2 B' F 
206. 47.440 R L2 F B2 R F2 B' R L' U' R B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 
207. 46.530 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D F2 R D' B L D' R' D L U' 
208. 41.130 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 U R' F2 R' D F' L R D L R2 
209. 31.070 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B' U2 L2 F D' R U B' L 
210. 35.280 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F R' U F D' L U L U2 B D' 
211. 45.530 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F R2 U L' F' D' U L' F2 L2 F2 
212. 32.260 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R' U2 L F L B L2 D2 B2 
213. 47.140 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B2 R D' L' F2 U2 B2 R F2 D L2 
214. 36.380 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 L' B' F2 D L2 F2 R B 
215. 37.820 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U F' L' B L' B' L2 B2 R 
216. 39.810 L2 F' R2 F D2 B R2 U2 R2 F D' L2 U2 F' L U L U' L U 
217. 40.110 B2 R2 B' L D2 R B U' D' R L2 U' D' L2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 
218. 53.580 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 F' D2 R' B' F' D' R2 D L' D B U 
219. 39.880 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 L F2 R D F' R' D' L2 D' R' F D' U2 
220. 54.160 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' L' D' F2 R2 B' D' L U2 L 
221. 41.890 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' F' U2 B L2 F' L2 U' R' D2 B' U' R B D2 B2 F2 
222. 36.970 B R' F' U2 L' B2 U' B L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B2 
223. 35.050 F R' F R L' B2 R F2 U2 F' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 
224. 40.470 U L2 F2 D2 U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 F' D U2 L2 B F2 R' 
225. 49.180 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L U' F D' L U2 R' B' L U2 
226. 50.590 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' B' R' B2 F D' F U2 L2 
227. 40.517 L B2 R2 F U B2 R' D' L' U F2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 
228. 36.323 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U R2 B2 D U2 B' R2 F L2 R F' D' F' D' L 
229. 39.604 F' R' B U' B2 R2 L' B2 R' B D2 R' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 
230. 48.913 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U2 F R' F' U2 F U2 B2 L' F' 
231. 40.959 U' F L' B2 L' U' F' U L B L2 U2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 F' U2 F' 
232. 41.117 U2 L F2 U B2 D2 F2 L F' R2 D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 B2 R' 
233. 35.194 D2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F R2 B D2 L F2 D' F L2 B' F2 R' D2 
234. 39.180 D R' U' B' L2 F L' U2 D' R B' R2 B L2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 
235. 45.367 B L2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R B' D' B2 F2 U' L' 
236. 52.253 U L2 U' F R' F B' L U' D L2 F' U2 D2 F R2 F' B R2 B R2 
237. 49.601 F2 D' B2 D U L2 B2 U F2 D' B' U' F L' B' L B' U' L R' 
238. 44.563 R F' L F L' U' L' F L B' U F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 
239. 42.272 U' L D' R2 U D F L B L' D2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
240. 54.710 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U B' F2 U' F' U' L' F' R' U' R' D 
241. 48.406 L' U D' L' F2 D2 L' D2 B R U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 
242. 39.561 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U B2 U L B' F2 D2 F D' B' U' L' R2 
243. 44.665 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R2 U' B R F U B2 R2 D' R' D 
244. 37.036 R2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 B U2 B' F' U' L' D2 R' U' B2 R' B D' 
245. 36.345 R D2 L B2 R' F2 L' R' B2 D2 U2 B L F D' U R D' U2 R2 U2 
246. 52.729 L2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 U2 F2 D B2 F R B' F' L R' U' B F' 
247. 42.208 B R' L' F' R2 L U' R2 D L F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' 
248. 45.298 D' B R2 U' R2 F' L F2 U F' L2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L F2 L2 U2 
249. 54.448 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L U F R' U2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' 
250. 36.745 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U R2 D2 U' L F' U F' R F R' F2 U' B 
251. 34.128 R U' F2 U2 D F' U' L D F2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R' L2 D2 
252. 51.480 U2 F D2 U2 F R2 D2 B L2 D' R F' L' R' F U' F L U2 
253. 37.692 B U F2 D L' D2 B2 D' L' B2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 
254. 46.409 D' R B D2 F' U R F B L' U R2 L2 F2 B' L2 U2 F' B2 R2 D2 
255. 47.351 R' U2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D R' D B U B2 L' U R' B 
256. 37.812 L2 B U B R B2 L2 D B' L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U B2 D' F2 U' 
257. 43.350 R U' R L' B' L2 D' L' F' B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' B2 
258. 46.625 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F R2 B L R U L' B2 D' U2 
259. 43.563 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F D2 U' B L D B' R D2 R' F' D 
260. 55.056 D F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L B R' U' F R' D' B' D F' 
261. 48.373 L U' B' D B' U B D2 R U F2 L U2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
262. 33.796 F2 D U R2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' B' D2 F D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 F 
263. 45.131 F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U R' F2 U' R' B' F2 L' U F' D' 
264. 43.632 L2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 L D2 U2 L' B2 F' R' B L D2 U' F' D' F2 R' 
265. 44.200 U' R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U' B2 L B R U F2 R' D' F' U2 F 
266. 44.081 B' U' D2 F2 R2 B' L' U B2 R F2 L2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 
267. 46.025 F2 R2 B U2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 F' D2 R B' R2 B2 D U2 B' D R D 
268. 47.792 B2 L B2 L2 B2 L F2 L R' F D F2 L' U F2 D' F' U R 
269. 41.430 L2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 R D2 F D2 F L' F2 U2 B2 U' L' F' 
270. 37.904 R2 D2 F' U R' F U D2 R2 D F2 L2 F R2 L2 F B L2 U2 
271. 41.704 F U' F L F L F' U F L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 
272. 35.110 R2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R' D B' L2 B L' D' F' R' 
273. 43.420 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 L2 B' D' R' D' U' F2 L F U' 
274. 32.910 R2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' B U2 L D' B' U F2 L B2 U 
275. 41.780 B D2 F L2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' F' R D' L F R2 U B D2 R D 
276. 32.820 R B2 R F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' F' U F' R2 B L2 U R2 F' D 
277. 44.530 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 F L R2 D L R D' U' F' R 
278. 47.510 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 R' F2 L F2 D2 U' R2 F L2 D' L2 B R' U' L' 
279. 44.670 R' F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R F2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 R B D' U L' D' F' R' 
280. 53.570 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D B2 U B R2 U2 B R B2 L2 D L R 
281. 37.920 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B R U F R2 B R2 F' L2 D' 
282. 28.600 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R U2 L' U F' L B' R U 
283. 48.700 R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F L' D' F U' B' D' B2 F' U' R 
284. 47.980 B' D2 R' U2 L U B' L2 U R' F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 L' 
285. 43.960 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L R F R' F' D' R' B D2 F' 
286. 52.320 F2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 U2 F2 D B D2 R' B L' D2 R F2 U' 
287. 45.340 B R2 D2 B2 F U2 F L2 B D2 L2 U B L' D' R' U' L' D2 L' 
288. 50.570 R' B' R' B' D' R' F D L U D2 B2 U2 F U2 F' U2 
289. 30.690 F2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L F' U' B F L D R B2 D L' 
290. 42.350 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' L B' F' U' B2 L' D B U2 L' 
291. 39.920 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 D L' D' R2 F' D2 L U' B2 R D 
292. 39.940 D' R2 F' B2 D' R L B' R F2 D2 F' L2 B D2 F L2 B R2 
293. 45.480 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L' D L2 F R F' D2 L' F' U 
294. 54.700 U' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F' L R' U B2 D F R' U2 B U' 
295. 46.890 R2 D2 B2 F R2 F' D2 F' L B' F U' B F U B D2 R2 
296. 46.430 D2 R2 D' F2 R' D2 L2 D' L' B' U2 B2 R2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 
297. 39.160 F2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F' D' F2 L F U B' F' U' R2 
298. 36.260 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F R U' B2 F L' B' F R D2 F 
299. 54.510 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 R D2 U L B U L2 R B R2 D F R 
300. 41.000 L2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F L D' U2 L2 B' R2 B D R' B2 
301. 45.000 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 U F' U' B D F' 
302. 47.800 U' F' U' D' B' U2 R' L2 B' D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' 
303. 53.140 R' F2 L F R2 U2 L D B2 L' F D2 B D2 R2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 B 
304. 46.050 B U2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F D2 L' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L' U 
305. 36.550 B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 U' F' R2 D' U' R F2 R U' L2 
306. 41.650 L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F U2 F2 R B D U' F R D' R B2 L 
307. 39.980 D2 L F R2 L2 F' R L D L' F' U2 B' R2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 
308. 40.090 L2 F2 U2 B D2 F D2 U2 F D2 U B2 L U R U B' L' D L2 
309. 52.080 F' R' D R' L U R' B2 R F' R2 F2 R U2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L 
310. 40.380 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' B' U2 R B2 F2 R2 U R 
311. 41.560 D2 F' R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' D L2 B' R' U L' R2 B R2 
312. 40.400 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 B L B D B2 L F D' B F2 U' 
313. 46.370 B U F' R2 D2 L' D' L F U F2 U2 B L2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F' 
314. 39.270 R' B D L' D' R L U' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R B2 
315. 46.550 L2 D R U' L2 B' R' L D2 F R U2 B2 R' L2 F2 R' F2 U2 R D2 
316. 33.980 F2 L B2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 L B2 D L2 B' L' F' D' F2 D2 L' 
317. 40.310 B2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D U R B U2 F' R' D' U2 
318. 43.330 L2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B L' B' U' B2 L D' F' U F L' 
319. 39.940 F2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 L' D2 F' D2 U' F' R B2 R B' 
320. 42.270 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D U B R' B' F D' B' R F D2 F L 
321. 47.850 F' D' R' U2 B' D B2 R U B' R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' D' F2 R2 D 
322. 43.690 R F L2 D R2 L' U F R B' D2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 
323. 48.020 L B2 F2 R D2 R D2 B2 R D2 B2 F' D' L U' L2 U' R2 F' D2 L2 
324. 34.520 B2 U B L2 B D' B L' B' D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' 
325. 35.270 R2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R F D' U B' D L2 U' L U 
326. 41.800 B R2 B' F' D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 U' L' R' F U' F U2 R D2 F 
327. 50.900 F R B' L' D L2 U' B' L2 U R' F2 R L B2 U2 R2 D2 
328. 52.290 R2 D L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F R F' D2 B' R2 U L' F R 
329. 56.770 B L' B R B2 U' D' R D F R2 B L2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 
330. 38.400 U2 R U2 L F2 U2 L R2 D2 R F2 D U F D' B F2 D2 L F2 D' 
331. 41.587 L F D F2 B R2 U' L U' F R2 D2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 D2 B' 
332. 55.372 L2 R2 F R2 D2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B' U F2 U R' B L' D F R D' 
333. 50.001 F2 R2 F D' B2 R U2 F U' B' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2 R F2 L D2 
334. 37.168 R F' R2 L B2 U F D F2 R F D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B U2 
335. 40.800 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' R' D L2 B2 F R' D2 F' U B 
336. 43.123 D' U' F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 U' B2 L' U F' D B2 
337. 43.215 D2 R L2 D2 L B2 D2 F' U' L U2 F' D2 B R2 B' D2 F' B 
338. 49.097 L2 D2 R F2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 F' U R U' L2 R B' L' B2 D2 
339. 50.817 L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 L U2 L D2 L2 F L2 B R' D U' B2 R2 B D' 
340. 55.648 R2 F U2 L2 U2 B R2 B L2 U B' R2 D F L2 R' B2 L' U2 
341. 41.684 R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 F' D B F D' L' 
342. 53.175 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U B' L R D F D' B L' D R2 F' 
343. 44.878 R2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 U' L' B2 D' B R D' F L U L2 
344. 40.680 L U' R' U F' R2 U F' R' D' F D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F 
345. 37.949 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F R B2 F R2 U' L B' L' R 
346. 42.589 D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' B' L2 R' B2 D L B2 R' 
347. 34.955 U' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' R F' R2 B L' R F2 U2 F' 
348. 39.416 B2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L B2 U2 F2 D' B' F D2 L' U' B L F' D2 
349. 41.148 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 D F' L U2 L' B R2 B' D2 R' U 
350. 42.677 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B U2 R' D F2 D L2 B L' D F' R


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> After two days of Clock, I'm starting to get back to my old *times*


I want to make some joke out of this but can't think of anything

Current average of 5: (8.621), 7.343, 6.678, 6.673, (6.589) = 6.898
15 puzzle, PB.

E: 15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.975, 69 moves, 11.548tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




351361414811715109212

DDLDLURDRULLUURDLDRULDLDRRUULDRURDLUULDRURDLLULDRDLURRDLULURDLURRDLUL


Kinda failed near the end, but still sub-6.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 8, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> *4.69 single*...*6.16 average of 5*...*6.67 average of 12*


All very impressive results!

Now if you don't get NR next weekend I'll be very disappointed with you!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-8
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(5:52.01) F2 L2 R2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B U' F2 R2 D B L2 F L' F R ( off by 3 edges)
2. DNF(5:14.97) F R' D L' F2 U' L' F' R2 D R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 D2 R L ( off by 3 corners)
3. DNF(7:03.40) U F2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U B D' B' D' L' R' U B' U2 R2 ( off by 6 edges)
getting closer and closer. first actual succes was like 9:5x.xx so this is like pretty good ( except they all are DNF's)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty good OH averages. Shame about the two counting mid 14s 

(16.69), (10.63), 10.93, 11.78, 10.77, 12.57, 14.78, 14.43, 11.92, 10.67, 11.14, 12.40 = 12.14 avg12
(16.69), (10.63), 10.93, 11.78, 10.77 = 11.16 avg5

Yeah, I failed the rolling.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2014)

Yay, OH.

number of times: 100/100
best time: *9.81*
best avg5: *11.16*
best avg12: *12.14*
best avg50: *12.65 PB*
best avg100: *12.91 UWR*



Spoiler: Times



10.63, 10.93, 11.78, 10.77, 12.57, 14.78, 14.43, 11.92, 10.67, 11.14, 12.40, 15.46, 12.07, 13.17, 12.19, 15.31, 13.24, 10.54, 13.02, 11.10, 16.67, 13.93, 14.70, 14.54, 15.28, 12.79, 14.80, 15.35, 11.96, 12.87, 13.33, 13.89, 22.02, 12.94, 14.10, 14.99, 12.66, 10.76, 13.71, 13.93, 11.53, 12.02, 13.85, 12.57, 10.73, 9.96, 14.89, 10.65, 13.77, 9.81, 14.45, 12.78, 13.69, 12.52, 14.37, 12.58, 15.20, 13.81, 11.98, 12.88, 13.41, 12.50, 13.00, 15.84, 11.69, 11.19, 11.40, 13.77, 13.85, 12.93, 11.39, 11.05, 13.14, 11.33, 17.00, 12.78, 13.06, 13.84, 10.37, 13.37, 9.96, 12.03, 14.31, 11.48, 12.32, 12.35, 13.03, 11.69, 17.29, 12.27, 11.27, 13.15, 14.33, 13.90, 12.58, 13.46, 13.49, 12.28, 12.87, 13.06


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 9, 2014)

This is so sick!

That's it. I am doing OH all night!



antoineccantin said:


> Yay, OH.
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: *9.81*
> ...


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 9, 2014)

10.67 average of 50 pb


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 9, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> All very impressive results!
> 
> Now if you don't get NR next weekend I'll be very disappointed with you!


Thankyou!
Hopefully it'll be third time lucky, eh? 

(EDIT: for clarification, this will be my third competition since i started averaging sub-8 globally)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 9, 2014)

Feet is still in my bones. 

35.469 PB Mean of 3
*36.477 PB Average of 5*
38.286 PB Average of 12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-8
avg of 12: 38.286

Time List:
1. 38.263 R2 U' B' L U2 F R D2 L' D F R2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F' 
2. 41.458 U2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 F' D F U D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L' B2 L B2 
3. 41.814 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F' L2 U' F' L U2 B' L' F D R 
4. (49.920) L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R D' R B' D' B U B' L' R 
5. (30.895[OLL skip]) F R2 B D2 U2 F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 L' U2 B' F D B' L2 U2 B2 U2 
6. 38.572 U2 F R2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 F D2 F' D L F D B2 L2 U' R' D2 
7. 36.941 L2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 F R B L2 D B2 F' L' U' L' 
*8. 44.179 B2 R F2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F R2 U2 R2 D' R D F2 L2 B' 
9. 34.885 D' B2 R' U B' U2 L D' R2 L U2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 B L2 B' U2 
10. 37.316 B L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U F D2 L B' D2 R' D' R2 B2 
11. 37.231 U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 U L2 F R F' L2 B' L B2 U2 
12. 32.202 L U' D' R U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F B2 D2 B' U2 B' R2*



Pretty sure those are all "UNARs" if that matters  Scrambles were meh at start, but I got pretty nice LLs. Thankfully this was legit and I didn't have any timer resets or anything!


----------



## ottozing (Jun 9, 2014)

2x2 Stackmat PB

Average of 12: 1.725
1. 1.710 R F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U R 
2. 1.750 F' U' F2 U' F R U R' U' 
3. 1.830 U2 F' U2 R' F' U F2 U' F' 
4. 1.750 R F' U2 F U2 F R F U' 
5. 1.840 U' F R2 F' U2 F U' R2 U' 
6. 1.710 F U R2 U R' U R U' R U' 
7. 1.550 F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
8. (1.160) U2 R U R' U R2 F2 R' F' 
9. 2.080 F R' U F2 U' R F' R2 U 
10. 1.470 U2 F2 R U R' F U F2 R2 
11. (4.050+) F' U2 F R' U F2 U R' U' 
12. 1.560 U2 F' U R' F U' R2 U F U' 

eh


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 9, 2014)

4x4 - 54.56 ao5
5x5 - 1:46.62 single
oh - 30.46 ao5, 33.49 ao12
6x6 - 3:44.85 single, 4:10.64 ao5 (one of my first times actually doing 6x6 lol)

all new pbs that I got today


----------



## Chree (Jun 9, 2014)

Just did OH.
Ao5: 23.31
Ao12: 27.21
Ao100: 29.57

... all PBs and finally sub30!! Still using the 50mm zhanchi.

10 of the last 12 solves were sub30. Almost got my second sub20 but it was a +2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 9, 2014)

First forced PLL skip 18.503 used F R' F' R U R U' R' instead of F R U' R' U' R U R' F' for OLL #37 ..


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2014)

First sub 5 single on 6x6!
4:46.47


EDIT: First avg of 5 on 5x5
Session average: 2:52.074
1. (2:34.990) B r F' B d B' D' f' F' D' l' B f D f U2 f U2 R F2 r' B l u D2 l2 u2 D' r d D' f' u2 D2 d' l2 u' r' u2 R' U R L2 u2 r2 u2 B2 l R2 D2 d u R l2 F2 D2 u' B R' b2 
2. (3:19.937) B2 U b2 f' r u' f' R' F B2 r2 U2 l' U' b B2 l R2 f U D' f2 l u' D' B2 d' b2 L' d2 r2 B r' b' F' r2 L' D r2 l' d U2 L b2 l2 b' l2 L D u' l u F2 b' U2 D2 B2 R' f F' 
3. 2:45.251 L u' F D2 d r2 R' d' R2 F2 L' l2 F2 r' f R l' F D' l u d' F U r2 f U r D F B b' l D' r' f u2 b2 U L U2 F' D2 R d D B U2 L2 U2 L R r2 u b2 F2 f l' b L' 
4. 3:04.173 B' F2 u l f' d2 u2 R F2 r2 R2 L' u2 l2 u R2 U' l B' d r l' L2 U2 r d' r2 R' F2 U2 l2 u b' d f' R u B' f' r' F2 b u' b F' R f2 l' f2 R' d' R d2 R' f u d' D' R L2 
5. 2:46.797 l' L d2 L' b U' D2 d u B2 R L l2 r' f2 r' B' R' B2 R2 U2 d' r2 L' R' D R U2 D B U r2 D2 U2 b2 f' B2 F2 u2 D' B' F R' B2 f2 R2 L2 u l' R' U l2 B2 r2 B R' d u' b2 R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 9, 2014)

I was updating my ZBLLs list , though I have not finished and am too lazy to do it right now, have passed 236, which is half.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Session mean: 5:42.036
1. (5:24.535) 
2. (5:54.342) 
3. 5:47.232 

PB for 6x6 mean of 3


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I was updating my ZBLLs list , though I have not finished and am too lazy to do it right now, have passed 236, which is half.


Nice  which ones do you know?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 9, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice  which ones do you know?



All 2GLLS, all Diag CP cases other than some sunes and just a bunch of random ones I felt like learning.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Session average: 15.028
1. 14.379 D2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F D' R D L B U' R2 U' F R 
2. 14.054 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 U' R U' F R B2 D2 R2 B2 L' R' 
3. 14.078 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D F2 L D2 U B' L' B L2 
4. (17.609) D2 F' R2 B L2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 L D B' U' F U R B2 F D2 
5. 15.953 R' U D2 R2 F' U' R' D L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 
6. 14.152 B F D2 B U2 L2 R2 D' F2 R' D L' U B L2 U2 R' 
7. 14.243 U L B' U' F' B2 D B' D F R B2 R2 L' B2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 
8. (12.066) L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' F U F' R U L' R' D2 L' 
9. 14.082 U' F B D' R U2 F U' L' U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 
10. 17.455 U' B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 D L' B2 F2 L' B U R2 B2 U 
11. 16.207 L2 B' F' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' U' L B2 U' R' F' U' L U' 
12. 15.679 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 F L2 B' L' F2 R' D2 B' R' 

Sub 15 is coming...


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2014)

Relearned square-1, and I don't suck as much as I thought I would. I can't remember any EO algs except M2, M2 U D' M2 and one edge on each layer. I can't execute my new parity alg very well, but it's much shorter than my old one, so that makes up for it.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2014)

So I decided to use my Liying for OH and this happened...

number of times: 122/122
best time: 15.88
worst time: 38.19

current avg5: 24.86 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 19.44 (σ = 2.43)

current avg12: 24.13 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 21.01 (σ = 2.41)

current avg50: 23.07 (σ = 2.14)
best avg50: 22.38 (σ = 2.08)

current avg100: 23.18 (σ = 2.25)
best avg100: 22.81 (σ = 2.44)

session avg: 22.99 (σ = 2.26)
session mean: 23.16

Seriously, WTF. My previous PB avg12 was 23.03 waaaaat


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

Set PB's in everything except my single. Almost broke 20 ao5... Feeling confidently sub-25. I had to calculate the ao100 by hand because Prisma only does Mo100, but it was *23.89*.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jun 9, 2014 8:38:23 PM - 10:28:46 PM

Mean: 24.30
Average: 24.20
Best time: 18.06
Median: 23.74
Worst time: 39.93
Standard deviation: 4.26

Best average of 5: 20.04
3-7 - (18.51) 19.57 21.32 19.22 (24.53)

Best average of 12: 21.50
3-14 - (18.51) 19.57 21.32 19.22 24.53 20.98 20.01 19.98 (27.76) 22.15 23.25 23.94

1. 24.81 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 B' D U2 R D2 B' L B2 F' R D'
2. 26.10 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' L D' B' F' R L2 U F2 L' D' U
3. 18.51 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 L D' L D2 L B F' U L2 B' U'
4. 19.57 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R B2 L F2 U B' D2 U F D'
5. 21.32 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 R F L2 U L U2 L' D2 U R'
6. 19.22 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B' U' R' L2 U R' D R D2 L'
7. 24.53 D2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R' F' L B2 F D' F2 D2 L2 F U'
8. 20.98 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L' F' L F2 U' B L2 D L U
9. 20.01 U L2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' U F L F2 L2 U R B2
10. 19.98 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R F' R2 F2 U' F2 L B' U2 R'
11. 27.76 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F' R U' F2 U' R' U2 L2 D2
12. 22.15 D' F2 D U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L F2 U' B R' U2 B U2 F D' U'
13. 23.25 D' U' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 F U' R D R B' R D' R2 D2 U2
14. 23.94 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' R2 U' B' R U2 F' D2 R' B U' B F U'
15. 19.93 B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 D B' D2 R2 L' F U R' U B' F' D'
16. 25.57 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U B L2 U' L' F' L2 U2 L' U2 R U'
17. 24.43 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' R B2 F R2 U' L' D2 L' D' R' U'
18. 39.93 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U L' D B2 D' L' F' U' R2 B' R' U'
19. 22.74 U B2 F2 D B2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 U' L D' B2 R2 D B U' F U' F2 D'
20. 23.20 R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L' D' B2 L D' B' R' U' F' L2 U'
21. 22.98 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 L' U F2 D U F' R' D B' L2
22. 19.72 U L2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 D U' F' L2 D F2 U2 F' L' F2 L2 B'
23. 23.29 U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L F L B' D L' U B' U2 B2 U2
24. 26.95 L2 D' B2 U R2 L2 U R2 D B2 U' L R2 F' D' R' B' L2 D' U B' U
25. 24.11 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 U' F' R2 D' L2 D U' L' U F' L'
26. 24.68 D' B2 L2 D R2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 R' B R2 L F D' R D' L2 D' L
27. 25.40 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 U' F U2 F D' U L F2 U R2
28. 28.69 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U L U F2 D' R' D' F' D' R B' L2
29. 21.88 B2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' B U2 B' D F' D R2 L B D2
30. 25.19 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D U' L2 U2 B' L' B F' L B R' D' F D' U'
31. 20.76 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' F R2 D L2 U L' B2 U' F' L U'
32. 25.09 L2 D' U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R' B D' L B U' L B' F' D2 U'
33. 33.69 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B' D R2 L F2 D B R F' U'
34. 24.93 F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' B' L' D' F' L F U' B D2 R2
35. 21.31 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' B D R D' U' R2 D' F' U2 R' D'
36. 22.35 U B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' R' U' R' L D2 F' L2 D U F U2
37. 23.09 D L2 B2 D U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 L B F2 L2 U L2 D R' B' U2
38. 18.90 R2 D' R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 R2 D' B' U R L' U2 B F2 D2 U F2
39. 26.00 D L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R L F L D2 B2
40. 23.70 D U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 U L' D2 R D' R' B F' L' D U2 R'
41. 18.06 L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' F D' F2 R B' D' B' D2 B U
42. 22.69 U2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 F2 L' B D2 U L2 F R' L F2 L2 D'
43. 22.78 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B L' B2 U F L2 F D2 F' U'
44. 27.09 U' R2 U B2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' B L' B2 F D L F' L2 D2 R2 L'
45. 24.76 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B R F2 R' D' F R L' B U' L'
46. 22.52 R2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' R U B U' F R' F' L' D2
47. 26.47 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 L' R2 B F' R2 L' D R2 B2 R2
48. 23.82 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B' L' U' F' R F U' L U' F2
49. 21.31 L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F' L D F2 U R D F' L2 B D
50. 21.72 B2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' B' L U' B' F' R' D' R2 L' U2
51. 20.16 B2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L F' U' B R F' L F' L' D' B2 D'
52. 19.44 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' F2 U' R' F2 U B' U2 L
53. 25.23 U R2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F D' B' L F' D F' R' D' B2 U'
54. 27.68 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B' D U' F R F' R2 U' L' B' U2
55. 21.05 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R2 B R U' F R2 L D B F2 D U'
56. 23.28 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L D2 B' R' L D U2 R2 F D' L'
57. 29.00 U' L2 D L2 D B2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 L' B U2 B2 D R' B U F D' U'
58. 29.07 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' L F' U' B2 L' D' B2 R2 U2 R' U2
59. 27.65 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 F2 L' B2 D' L' B D2 R2 B' D' B U'
60. 25.12 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 R U2 L2 B' F L D L F2 R' B D'
61. 23.39 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 L D F R' B D2 R2 B R' L
62. 24.78 U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L U B F2 D2 U' R' L U2 B'
63. 24.11 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L F' R' B D' F L2 D2 L' B2
64. 25.79 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F L B D2 U F2 U' F' R' U'
65. 26.28 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R' L2 B F' D R' U2 R' F' L'
66. 24.18 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 R' D L2 F2 U' L' F' L2 F' R U'
67. 18.45 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B' U L F L2 B R2 L2 D R'
68. 28.05 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B R' F D' U' R2 L B' U L2 U'
69. 26.02 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U B U' B2 R D B U' R2 L2
70. 28.22 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B' R2 L2 B' L B' F2 D U2 L U
71. 26.90 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 R B' R2 U' F' R' B U2 R L
72. 20.16 B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 L D L2 F' U2 R2 U L U
73. 29.93 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U L2 U' F' D L' B' U R2 U2 L2 B L' U'
74. 21.43 B2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U B' L2 U' B' L B2 F U L' F2 U
75. 27.33 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B U R D' B' U F R B' L U'
76. 20.83 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L' B U' B D' R2 B2 F U2 R'
77. 21.84 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R U F' L2 B R L' D2 B'
78. 24.31 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U R B F2 D F U2 B D' F2 D'
79. 19.58 D U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 F L F' D F' D F R2 D' L U
80. 28.35 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L' B R2 U R' U' B' F R' L D2
81. 36.23 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D L D F2 D2 R' F' D F' R' F U'
82. 38.06 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' F' L2 U L' B2 U2 B' U F' R' D2
83. 19.21 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' F2 L' B' R' D' L' F' D2 U F' D' U'
84. 31.11 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 L' D B' D' L2 F' D L' F2
85. 20.56 D L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 L' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B' F' L F2
86. 28.21 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F' R' D2 F R2 F2 R F' L D2
87. 19.74 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 F' L' D2 B L' B2 D B' D2 F' U'
88. 22.95 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U' L B' R' U R D R2 U B' L' U'
89. 28.12 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 F D2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U' F2
90. 20.61 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 U' F' D R2 U B' R' B D F L2
91. 23.09 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' R B' U2 R2 B L2 D' F L' U
92. 22.61 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 U F U L U' L2 U2
93. 20.84 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R' D' U F R2 B R' D U2 R2
94. 39.41 B2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R F' D B' R2 U2 F' R' D' B2 D2
95. 26.98 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' D B' F' R' F D2 F2 L F' R'
96. 23.77 U2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U F2 U R2 F2 L' B U' L' B' R D2 B F' R2
97. 18.80 L2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 L D2 B F U2 R D U
98. 23.70 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L D' U2 B U L' B U F' R
99. 21.04 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 D R' F R' F2 L' D2 B
100. 25.36 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 R' L U B' R' F R' B2 L' U2


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 9, 2014)

*3x3 ao100 13.96* 
Though I wouldn't say I was sub 14 globally yet
I know full COLL now too


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 9, 2014)

succesfully restickerd my 5x5 PP


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2014)

583. 16.32 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 B' R' D' U F' R L D' R2 F R U'
584. 9.54 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B U' L2 B2 D R' B R' B' R2
585. 11.35 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' R' U B D2 R F' D2 F U2 R2 U'
586. 17.63+ U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D U' L F U R U L B2 D B' L2 D

I can do singles but suck at Mo3s.


----------



## lucascube (Jun 9, 2014)

7.409 3x3 ao5 on cam
1.548 2x2 ao12 w/out the plus 2 on cam
Also 29 move fmc


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 9, 2014)

Megaminx average of 5 PB: 49.41

49.65, (47.01), (52.65), 50.26, 48.33


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2014)

First solve today.. I can never get good averages, only get good singles 

5.81 U2 B2 F D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 D' L U' R F L2 D L U2 B' U

x2 
B2 U' R' F D2
U' L' U2 L2 U L'
U' y R U' R'
L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U' F R U R' U' F' 
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.389, 57 moves, 10.577tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




712411925141510131368




That's completely different to the reconstruction that is showing on the sim...
E: it's showing what the current scramble is. It should be:
14 1 15 8
11 7 4 3
5 0 2 9
13 6 12 10
DRDLLULDRURDLUURDLDRULULDRRULDRRULULDDRULDLUURRDLLURRDLLU


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 9, 2014)

1. 29.93 L2 r2 B' f' F' R' L' D' f' F U2 L2 B2 r2 f r' D F2 U L' D2 r u' U2 B R2 B2 R2 D L R B2 f2 U B r2 U u' f2 u2 

PB by like 4 seconds. Had all edges done after one slice.


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 1. 29.93 L2 r2 B' f' F' R' L' D' f' F U2 L2 B2 r2 f r' D F2 U L' D2 r u' U2 B R2 B2 R2 D L R B2 f2 U B r2 U u' f2 u2
> 
> PB by like 4 seconds. Had all edges done after one slice.



wat


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 1. 29.93 L2 r2 B' f' F' R' L' D' f' F U2 L2 B2 r2 f r' D F2 U L' D2 r u' U2 B R2 B2 R2 D L R B2 f2 U B r2 U u' f2 u2
> 
> PB by like 4 seconds. Had all edges done after one slice.



Wtf, what do you average on 4x4?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 9, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 1. 29.93 L2 r2 B' f' F' R' L' D' f' F U2 L2 B2 r2 f r' D F2 U L' D2 r u' U2 B R2 B2 R2 D L R B2 f2 U B r2 U u' f2 u2
> 
> PB by like 4 seconds. Had all edges done after one slice.



vgj


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 9, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Wtf, what do you average on 4x4?



43ish

Edges were super dumb, that's the reason the solve was any good. No parity, either.


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2014)

what. in. the. world.
4.75 B U F2 B D B R' U D F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2

this is on cam.. I'm literally too shaky to type


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> what. in. the. world.
> 4.75 B U F2 B D B R' U D F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2
> 
> this is on cam.. I'm literally too shaky to type



VGJ!!!!!
why am i not getting this *****  my PB is like 6.01 whit 8 tps


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2014)

Only failed a little this time.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.685, 52 moves, 11.099tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1502136124983715111014

LURURDDLU*RL*URRDLLUURRDLDLLURRULLDRDLURURDLULDRURDLLU



E: After some practise... 3.885, 50 moves, 12.870tps. TPS beats my TPS single PB.


----------



## Chree (Jun 9, 2014)

Just beat all of my 3x3 PBs in one sitting:

Single: 12.12 -> 11.59
NL: 12.58 -> 12.20
Ao5: 15.19 -> 14.77
Ao12: 16.39 -> 15.92
Ao50: 17.35 -> 16.65
Ao100: 17.61 -> 17.18

So close to a sub17 average, but had 2 fail sup30s.



kclejeune said:


> what. in. the. world.
> 4.75 B U F2 B D B R' U D F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2
> 
> this is on cam.. I'm literally too shaky to type



That's awesome! Ya... definitely gotta take a break after something like that.


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> Just beat all of my 3x3 PBs in one sitting:
> 
> Single: 12.12 -> 11.59
> NL: 12.58 -> 12.20
> ...



Haha I did even though there was a counting 7 because of it


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 9, 2014)

15 puzzle avg12 PB: 9.696

97.2 moves, 9.865 tps


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 7.000, 70 moves, 10.000tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




611213528141573104911

RRDDLUUULDRDLULDDRUULDDRURRUULLDLURDRULDRRULLLDDRULURRDLLRULDRRULLDRUL



And as I have to post something that's actually an accomplishment in this thread... 87.042/88.939 movecount Ao50/100s, PBs.


----------



## xsolver (Jun 9, 2014)

5. (17.17) F L2 D2 F2 D B2 L D L D F' D' L2 R2 U' R F L' R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 B'

PLL skipped.

Can anyone faster than me resolve this and post your time and possibly solution here? Thanks.


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2014)

xsolver said:


> F L2 D2 F2 D B2 L D L D F' D' L2 R2 U' R F L' R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 B'


You should use a random state scrambler; they're better than old style scramblers.
I got 13.59+.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 10, 2014)

Clock:
8.10, (9.18), 7.30, 8.16, (7.11) = *7.85*


```
Average of 5: 7.85
1. 8.10  
 UU u     dU u     dd u2    Ud u5'   dU u4    Ud u4'   UU u2'   UU u3'   UU u3'   dd       dd
 dd d5    dU d3    UU d6    Ud d2'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d3'   Ud

2. (9.18)  
 UU u3'   dU u5'   dd       Ud u3    dU u3    Ud u4'   UU u'    UU       UU u2'   dd       dd
 dd d4    dU d4'   UU       Ud d3'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd       dU

3. 7.30  
 UU u     dU u     dd u     Ud u2'   dU u4'   Ud u4'   UU u6    UU u5'   UU u5'   dd       dU
 dd d3    dU d4    UU d     Ud d'    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d2'   dd

4. 8.16  
 UU u4    dU u2'   dd u3'   Ud u4    dU u5    Ud u3'   UU u5'   UU u     UU u2'   dd       dU
 dd d6    dU d3    UU d6    Ud d3'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd       dd

5. (7.11)  
 UU u5'   dU u4    dd u3'   Ud u3    dU u2    Ud u3    UU u3    UU u2    UU u2    dd       Ud
 dd d3'   dU       UU d2'   Ud d2    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d6    Ud
```


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 10, 2014)

I got 10.567


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 10, 2014)

xsolver said:


> 5. (17.17) F L2 D2 F2 D B2 L D L D F' D' L2 R2 U' R F L' R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 B'
> 
> PLL skipped.
> 
> Can anyone faster than me resolve this and post your time and possibly solution here? Thanks.


I got 10.567 (sorry for double post)


----------



## kcl (Jun 10, 2014)

xsolver said:


> 5. (17.17) F L2 D2 F2 D B2 L D L D F' D' L2 R2 U' R F L' R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 B'
> 
> PLL skipped.
> 
> Can anyone faster than me resolve this and post your time and possibly solution here? Thanks.


8.61, nothing really stuck out to me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> You should use a random state scrambler; they're better than old style scramblers.
> I got 13.59+.


How can you tell that his scramble is old style? Also, 23.67 nothing special except maybe your PLL skip.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> How can you tell that his scramble is old style? Also, 23.67 nothing special except maybe your PLL skip.


Its 25 moves, old scrambles are fixed at that length


----------



## kcl (Jun 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-9
avg of 12: 4.79


Time List:
1. (2.94) U B' R' U B' L U R U' 
2. 5.26 U' R' U' B R' U' R' L R' 
3. 4.95 U' B U' B L R' B L 
4. 5.38 L' U' L B' R B U' L 
5. 4.11 R B U L R' U R' U' B' 
6. 4.90 U' R B' R B L' B R U' 
7. 5.51 L' B' U' R B R U' B' L' 
8. 5.46 B' U R' B' U' L R L R' 
9. 4.10 L' B U B U L B' U' 
10. (5.97) B' R' B' L U' L R B 
11. 4.53 R U L R U B' U B' R' 
12. 3.70 L U' R B R' L U L' U

on cam, I'm not bothering to try for anything else. I have to tighten my skewb a little bit.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Session average: 2:47.359
1. (2:27.373) d2 R' r' U2 f2 B2 l' R D R2 D l2 f' L U R b' f' l2 D2 d2 u' U' f d2 D' l2 f R2 U r2 B' l2 u f D r R2 D' f D' u F2 r d' U b u2 L F2 b2 f2 d' r l' U2 r2 R' d' L2 
2. (3:13.426) f u' L U R2 U r' D U B' r2 B2 l R U R2 B u d' l2 f2 B2 L2 B u F2 f' B' b r' l' d2 f D' L2 U D R2 l2 F2 u' r2 d u2 b F l D d l2 b u D' R2 d' u' B2 D' R B2 
3. 2:30.994 L2 F2 r d2 B2 U2 L U' f d r' b f2 B u' d' r2 b' r B' D f2 b F2 B' R' U' R D2 r d2 U f' b d' R B F2 r2 l R u' F R L u2 b' L' f F' b2 L' D' f u f2 d' R2 r2 u' 
4. 2:53.636 d f' F D' l' R L' b2 D L2 d2 r2 u b L U2 f F' d L2 b L R u2 b2 f2 D L R' d' D' l2 f' l2 u' l b2 L D' B l' f' b' L2 B' u' l' r' B' F2 L D2 l D' r2 D' U2 u' d' F 
5. 2:57.447 d' r' B' u r u2 f' b2 L R' f d' r' F2 D' R' r f' l2 r B' U' D' F' D2 F2 b' B' f2 R r' u2 R' U2 R2 r' B2 L2 b' B2 U2 D2 b2 D' F' r2 l2 F2 b2 R' b2 u' U D2 L2 U r2 F2 B2 b2

second 5x5 average ever.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 10, 2014)

Feet:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:18.93
worst time: 1:46.80

current mo3: 1:37.15 (σ = 9.04)
best mo3: 1:22.89 (σ = 5.28)

current avg5: 1:28.50 (σ = 7.47)
best avg5: 1:28.50 (σ = 7.47)

session avg: 1:28.50 (σ = 7.47)
session mean: 1:30.25

times (reset, import):
1:18.93, 1:20.85, 1:28.88, 1:46.80, 1:35.78


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2014)

best avg 10/12 = 21.13
18.05	U' B U' R U2 F D U2 B F' L' R2 B' F U' F' R' B L R2 D L2 R2 F2 D2
21.59	U' L R U R2 U L R2 B' D L' U' B F U L' F' D R2 F2 U F' B2 L B2
24.02	D U' R' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' D R' F' R L B2 U D F' U2 D' R' F L2
18.26	R2 B' L2 B R' U2 B' D R D' B L R' D F' U2 D' R F' D F2 B U' R U'
20.47	D B' U2 B U2 B L2 F' B U2 B L2 F' D' R U L U' F U2 D2 L2 D F' D2
19.29	F2 R D2 R F2 R' D2 B' D2 L2 B R F B' D2 U2 F2 B2 R D' B R2 D2 U2 R
22.54	B' U2 B2 L2 D' U R2 D' U2 L U R' L2 F B' U R' U' F2 U' F' R' D F B
26.41	U' B2 L2 F' B' D2 U2 B2 D B R F R2 B2 R2 F D L2 B' D B2 U' L F2 L
20.26	F2 R2 F' D' U F' R' L' B D2 R D2 B' D' F R' U2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L' U2 D' R2
17.67	F B L D2 B' F2 D B2 D' F D B U F B2 U2 B2 D R2 B' L' B' L' B' R'
21.60	R2 U2 R' B' U2 D' F2 L U R B D2 R' B2 U2 D' L' F2 B U2 R U' D' B2 U
25.26	B L D2 F2 L' D2 F' R2 L' D2 B2 L' F' L' R2 F L D2 F2 B R2 D2 B F' D

OH on ttw. 0.12 slower than PB


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 10, 2014)

11.87, (12.36), (11.42), 11.46, 11.87 = 11.73

Not a PB, but 11.87 is my lowest "worst counting time"


----------



## TDM (Jun 10, 2014)

Another sub-50 movecount fail.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.792, 51 moves, 8.805tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




8911214301062475131115

RDLUURDRDLLU*RL*URDLLDRRUURULDLDRRULULDDRULLDRUURDLUL


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay ...6.88 seconds F2L


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-10
avg of 5: 10.12

Time List:
1. (13.51) L F2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 U F U2 L D2 U2 R D' L2 R' 
2. 10.54 F2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 R' U L2 U B F' U R B D2 R 
3. 8.82 U2 L' F2 D' R' U R B R U2 B' L2 B U2 F2 B R2 D2 R2 B 
4. (7.37) B2 U B2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U R U L' D2 F' U2 R2 U F U2 
5. 11.01 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' U' L' R2 D F R B' D L' U2

soo close, 7 was pll skip


----------



## lucascube (Jun 10, 2014)

31.xxx 4x4 single with pll parity!

Edit: 36.489 4x4 PB ao5 

Edit: 37.131 4x4 PB ao12


----------



## TDM (Jun 10, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.254, 43 moves, 8.184tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




714342156851111391210

DRRDRULURDLDRUULULDDRRULLDLUURRDDLULURRDLLU



I should probably try to TPS more and not entirely focus on making mistakes.

E: Two solves later.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.505, 48 moves, 10.655tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




517101146382159141312

DDLULURDLDRULLDRUURULDRRULDLURDLLDRRUULDLURRDLUL



E2: solve after that

15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.668, 52 moves, 9.174tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




114274611310159513812

RULLDRDLURRULLDRULLDDRURRUULDLDRRULLDRULULDRDLUURDLU



E3: 67.667 movecount Ao5, PB. Wasn't PB until the solve after the last one I posted, and that was over a hundred moves... the solve before the 5.254 must have really sucked.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 11, 2014)

14:14.33 2-7 relay...is that good for a first try?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> 14:14.33 2-7 relay...is that good for a first try?



Depends on how fast you are at each size cube.... I don't think I've ever done a 2-7 relay, and if I were to do one right now, I definitely don't think I'd be happy with 14 minutes.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol I'm not nearly as fast as you...I average like 6-19-1:04-2:05-4:00-5:40


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 11, 2014)

OH Ao1000 are hard. Sub-45 at the halfway mark Woot!


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-11
solves/total: 500/500

single
best: 28.490
worst: 59.068

mean of 3
current: 42.938 (σ = 6.20)
best: 33.822 (σ = 6.99)

avg of 5
current: 43.069 (σ = 5.54)
best: 34.148 (σ = 6.73)

avg of 12
current: 44.389 (σ = 4.36)
best: 39.534 (σ = 4.48)

avg of 50
current: 42.666 (σ = 4.77)
best: 42.209 (σ = 5.42)

avg of 100
current: 43.549 (σ = 4.95)
best: 42.912 (σ = 5.56)

Average: 44.822 (σ = 5.22)
Mean: 44.813


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2014)

7.57 3x3 single on ttw. OLL skip. 10th sub 8 I think


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 11, 2014)

3x3 no inspection

Session average: 18.533
1. 19.760 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 B D' U' L' B' L B F2 L2 D2 
2. 17.090 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F U2 F' L' U B L2 B' R' 
3. (19.920) R' D' R F' U' D F' R2 F U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' 
4. 18.750 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R F' D' F' R B L2 D' 
5. (16.880) U' R' L' F2 L' F2 D2 F' D' B2 R B2 R2 F2 B2 R U2 L' B2 L'


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2014)

Yessssss

best avg 3/5 = 9.49
10.29	R2 L2 U' R' L2 D2 L F2 U D2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D' B D R2 B U B' R' B D'
8.66	L' B2 L2 F' L D2 L F2 D' U2 B2 L' R B2 R2 L' F' D' F2 U2 D' B' R' L' D'
12.77	L' B2 L' D L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U D' F2 L2 F B2 R' F U' R' F2 B' L R' D
8.95	U B' D2 B' F' R2 B' D B U2 R2 U2 F' B U2 B' L R2 D L' U' R' B D2 R
9.24	F' B' R U B' U' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 L F U2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B L2 U

4th sub 10, PB by 0.38  PLL skip on the last solve

Edit: PB avg12 by 0.1

best avg 10/12 = 10.60
8.61	U2 F' R' L' U R2 F B2 D2 F U2 D' F B D R F U D L R2 F' U2 F B'
12.01	B2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' R' U F U R D U2 F D' L2 F2 U2 L F' R2 D R F'
11.77	D F' B' U' L U R' F2 U2 L F' D2 L2 R' B D2 L' R' B L2 B R2 D' U2 L2
11.48	F' B U L' D U' B' F R F D2 L D2 L B' L D2 B' D' R' U R B L2 R
11.25	L' U' R2 U2 L U2 B U' B F2 D' L' U B' F U' F2 U' R F2 R L B R B
10.29	R2 L2 U' R' L2 D2 L F2 U D2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D' B D R2 B U B' R' B D'
8.66	L' B2 L2 F' L D2 L F2 D' U2 B2 L' R B2 R2 L' F' D' F2 U2 D' B' R' L' D'
12.77	L' B2 L' D L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U D' F2 L2 F B2 R' F U' R' F2 B' L R' D
8.95	U B' D2 B' F' R2 B' D B U2 R2 U2 F' B U2 B' L R2 D L' U' R' B D2 R
9.24	F' B' R U B' U' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 L F U2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B L2 U
11.59	U' F R' D2 U B' D2 U L2 F' R2 B D U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B F L2 R F
10.80	U2 B D' L' U R D U B F D2 F B' D' B2 F2 D' F' D U' R2 L F' R2 B


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 11, 2014)

(DNF)8:11.475

2-6 relay ragequit.
Spent 30 seconds finding an edge to pair when it was already in position, 6x6 popped 5 times and I ragequitted.



EDIT:
10:46.538
2-6 relay

6x6 was horrendous though.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2014)

number of times: 17/17
best time: 16.09
worst time: 33.28

current avg5: 22.83 (σ = 3.61)
best avg5: 18.93 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 22.37 (σ = 2.38)
best avg12: 20.80 (σ = 2.06)

session avg: 21.49 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 21.86

OH PB avg5 and avg12


----------



## imvelox (Jun 11, 2014)

7x7 
3:02.80 2:55.57 2:55.83 (3:10.33) 3:00.26 3:07.91 2:57.98 3:03.46, (2:51.84) 3:03.86 2:54.50 2:57.98 = 3:00.02 AVG12

Why


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 11, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 7x7
> 3:02.80 2:55.57 2:55.83 (3:10.33) 3:00.26 3:07.91 2:57.98 3:03.46, (2:51.84) 3:03.86 2:54.50 2:57.98 = 3:00.02 AVG12
> 
> Why



Looooooool. Awesome average though. At least it wasn't .01


----------



## imvelox (Jun 11, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Looooooool. Awesome average though. At least it wasn't .01



One moment....why i forgotten to roll the avg? 
Now i'mm going to do the last solve


----------



## imvelox (Jun 11, 2014)

*7x7*
2:55.57 2:55.83 (3:10.33) 3:00.26 3:07.91 2:57.98 3:03.46, (2:51.84) 3:03.86 2:54.50 2:57.98 2:53.68= *2:59.10* AVG12

Counting 3:07 :'(


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2014)

imvelox said:


> *7x7*
> 2:55.57 2:55.83 (3:10.33) 3:00.26 3:07.91 2:57.98 3:03.46, (2:51.84) 3:03.86 2:54.50 2:57.98 2:53.68= 2:59.10 AVG12



Nice, what's your global average?


----------



## imvelox (Jun 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice, what's your global average?



Thanks
It think my global average is ~(2:55-3:05) (with 2:52.93 mo3 PB and 2:44.96 single PB)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 11, 2014)

imvelox said:


> *7x7*
> 2:55.57 2:55.83 (3:10.33) 3:00.26 3:07.91 2:57.98 3:03.46, (2:51.84) 3:03.86 2:54.50 2:57.98 2:53.68= *2:59.10* AVG12
> 
> Counting 3:07 :'(



Hahaha nice.


----------



## Tanisimo (Jun 11, 2014)

3x3 PB Single. First sub-10.

8.675 D B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L B L D' L' B2 F D' F U2


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 11, 2014)

New PB of 11.92. Full step, but 6 moves for first block + second square, and fat sexyhammer for CMLL. If I'd used normal seyhammer instead, could have saved 6 moves in LSE.



Spoiler



F D2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 U' R' B R' U2 L U2 F' R U'

x' z' // inspection
D F r' F // square
R' B2 // left block
R' // square
M2 U2 R U' R' // right block
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U2 M U' M' // EO
U M2 U // UL/UR
M U2 M U2 M2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	11.92	36	3.02	36	3.02[/color]

Lblock	0.00	0	0.00	0	0.00
Rblock	0.00	0	0.00	0	0.00
CMLL	0.00	0	0.00	0	0.00
EP	11.92	15	1.26	15	1.26

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%
Rblock/F2B	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%
F2B/Total	0%	0%	0%

CMLL/L10P	0%	0%	0%
EP/L10P	100%	63%	63%
L10P/Total	100%	67%	67%
```


----------



## TDM (Jun 11, 2014)

13.99 Ao100.


Best time: 10.40
Median: 13.78
Worst time: 22.77
Standard deviation: 2.11

Best average of 5: 12.23
24-28 - (10.40) (14.05) 11.75 12.59 12.35

Best average of 12: 12.94
54-65 - 13.55 13.03 12.92 15.14 (10.66) (16.69) 13.02 14.00 11.95 13.05 11.72 11.02



Spoiler



1. 13.79 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' R' U2 F2 U' B D R L2 D2
2. 14.55 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R D F D F2 D2 L2 F' R D
3. 13.10 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 F' R U2 B R2 B' D B U2 R U
4. 14.19 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 U R F2 R2 B' F' L U
5. 11.46 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 D' U' L B' R U L2 F' L U2 F L2 D'
6. 14.05 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R L F' R2 L' U B R' U2 F'
7. 16.92 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 R B F' R2 F' L2 D2 L F' R2 D'
8. 14.31 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D' F U F' R L U' L' B R2 L' U'
9. 10.79 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U L' F L' U' F' R2 L U'
10. 14.16 B2 D2 U B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B R' F2 U' B' U L2 B' R' U'
11. 22.77 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 B' F2 U' F2 L F R' U B2 L2 U'
12. 14.13 B2 U R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 B' U2 R' U' L B2 D R2 B2 D2
13. 15.58 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 R F R' F2 U R2 B D U B' U
14. 19.91 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F R' B' L2 D' F' U B' F L' U
15. 15.13 B2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F D L B' D' L2 D' R2 B D' U'
16. 15.74 U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 D U' F' L F D F L2 B' D2 B2 U2
17. 13.45 D' B2 U F2 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 U R' F U L' F2 R F R U2 L2 D2
18. 14.97 D B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 U R2 B' D2 L' U2 R D B U' R2 B'
19. 15.80 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' R L' D' B' R' D R2 F' R' L'
20. 14.09 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D L' B' R2 F L' B2 D' U2 R' L2
21. 16.13 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R' B' U R2 U2 B2 F' U2 L D2
22. 13.38 B2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L' D2 L' D2 F D R' U2 B'
23. 18.57 F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B R' U' B' L2 D2 R F U B
24. 10.40 R2 U F2 D R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D R L D2 F R' B' R2 B2 R2 L' U
25. 14.05 B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 B' F2 L' D L2 U2 R' B' F2 R' D'
26. 11.75 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 L' B R' D F L' D2 B2 L' U L'
27. 12.59 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' D R' L2 B' F L D2 F R2 U'
28. 12.35 B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D U2 R2 D' L B D' U2 F2 R' B R' L U2
29. 15.41 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 D L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F' U B' F D F' L2 B' R
30. 12.13 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D L2 B2 D L2 D R F2 R F' R2 U F' R' D2 B U'
31. 12.72 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' B' L' U' L2 D' L' U2 F R D'
32. 17.63 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 B' L2 F' D R' L2 D2 F U R2 U2
33. 17.18 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B R L F D' R F R D L2
34. 13.45 U' B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D' L2 U' L U B' R F D' U2
35. 15.41 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B R F U2 L D2 U' B L' B2 U2
36. 15.88 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 B L2 U' F L
37. 18.91 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B' U' L U' F U R' D U2 L'
38. 12.01 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 F U R2 D' R' L' D F R2 L'
39. 12.27 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F D B U' B2 D F R L U'
40. 12.01 D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B R L2 U B2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 U'
41. 13.94 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D F2 R U' F D2 R' F' U' R' B D'
42. 13.22 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 F U R2 B2 R B' L U B' L'
43. 12.61 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' B' D2 B F2 L' B F L D B U'
44. 13.46 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D2 U2 F' D L2 B2 L U2 L D' R L' U
45. 14.05 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D U F2 R2 B2 R B R F' L' U2 R D F' R2
46. 16.25 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 U' F' D' R' B F D2
47. 15.69 F2 L2 D U B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' B' L' F' R' B' U2 R' D' L' F R2
48. 16.15 F2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F U F2 U L B' F R L2 F2
49. 14.54 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F D' R F' R U B D' B'
50. 11.59 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L B F R' F D B F U' B2 D
51. 13.58 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R' D L' F' U2 B R' F' U
52. 12.71 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U L' U L U' B L F D B2 D2 U2
53. 13.95 R2 L2 U F2 D U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B' R' U2 L2 F R2 D' B' R L U'
54. 13.55 L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D L B D' R B2 R' D' R' B L
55. 13.03 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L' U2 B' L D2 R' F' D' F' R2 U'
56. 12.92 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D F2 R2 D' B L D F' D B'
57. 15.14 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 B L U2 F2 L2 F2 D F R' F2 D2
58. 10.66 U' R2 L2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U' F' D' B' D2 L' B2 R D2 B' L2 U
59. 16.69 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 U2 F' D' R2 B2 R2 L' U' B D2 L' D'
60. 13.02 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B' L F' U' F2 R' D2 B2 D2
61. 14.00 B2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 L B' R D2 F' R2 L2 F' U'
62. 11.95 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U B' U B' L2 U2 B D' F R' F' D2
63. 13.05 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R F' D2 F R2 B' L' B F U
64. 11.72 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L' U B R U2 B' L2 F' U' L2 D'
65. 11.02 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 U' F' D B L' D F2 R2 B' U2 B' D
66. 15.50 D L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 B' L' U2 L D2 L2 D' R F' D2
67. 13.12 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L' D B D' F' D' R B' L2 U R'
68. 13.57 L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F' R B U2 L' B L' U2 L2 F'
69. 15.33 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 F D2 U' B F2 L2 F' R F2 L D
70. 13.60 U R2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L F R' B' L' F2 U B' R2 L2
71. 13.54 U R2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R' U' B' L2 F2 U F' L B2 D
72. 13.77 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U F' L D' B R D2 U2 B2 R' B U'
73. 14.54 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 F' R L2 U' L2 U' F R' F
74. 11.19 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D' B D' L B2 R2 L' F U R' U' B
75. 15.00 U B2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 R' L2 D B' U2 L' D2 U' R' L U
76. 11.20 D F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L F U' R2 B U R2 D L2 B' L
77. 12.79 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L' F D' F2 U2 R' U R' B L
78. 12.84 B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' R B' D' U' F2 R B' D R2 D
79. 15.66 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D' L' D' L' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2
80. 15.04 D B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 B' U' L B L' F2 U2 R' D2 F
81. 15.26 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B' D R U2 F' U F R' L2 U
82. 12.39 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' F' R B' D L' D' B F2 L2 U2
83. 11.60 D2 B2 U R2 D F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 R B F' D' L' F U2 B' D2 B L
84. 16.78 D2 R2 U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 D' U' L B' R2 D2 U L B' D L' U
85. 16.33 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 B' R' L' D L2 D B2 F U2 B2 L2
86. 12.81 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B' U F R' U' R L F D F2 U
87. 10.73 D' L2 D R2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 L U R' B L2 D R' D' R
88. 11.72 L2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B D U R U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U'
89. 14.15 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 B' L2 D R B L U'
90. 14.16 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 R' D' B2 D' L2 F' R2 F2 D' L U'
91. 12.09 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L' U R D L U2 F' L' F2
92. 12.15 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F' U B2 U' R L2 B U F' L' D'
93. 16.58 D' U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R' D' L U' F U' B' F D U2 R U2
94. 13.74 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D R2 F2 L' D2 L2 B U2 R' D L B F' D'
95. 14.55 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U L F' R B' R L' D' U' F' D'
96. 16.38 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U L' D2 L' B' D L B2 R' F L'
97. 17.21 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' L U' B R2 F2 U2 R F R D'
98. 11.49 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B' R' D B2 R' D2 F2 D' R' D2
99. 13.02 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 F U2 L F D' L' U'
100. 12.53 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 D B2 R' F' L' D L' D' F2 L D



E: Down to 13.85, I'll stop there for now.

75 movecount Ao12 on 15 puzzle.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 11, 2014)

*6x6* Mean of 3: 1:56.90
1. 1:50.18 
2. 2:03.25 
3. 1:57.27 

No parity wut

The first solve was soooo fail, it surely could have been sub1:50


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 11, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-11
avg of 100: 9.720

Time List:
1. (1.664) L' R L' R' B' L R' L' R L' 
2. 9.622 R' B L B R B R' U' R U 
3. 7.655 R B' R' L U L' R B' U B' 
4. 8.568 L' R U B L' U' R' L' R' U 
5. 6.761 R' U' R' U' B R' B' L' U' L' 
6. 9.071 R' B U R' L B R L B' U 
7. 13.976 B' L B' U R' B R' B U R' 
8. 8.721 L' R L' U' B' U R' L B R 
9. 7.553 L' B R B' L' B' U R L' B' 
10. 12.288 B U' B' R U R L' U L' B' 
11. 10.932 U' L' B' L R B L U L U 
12. 6.088 B' L' B L R' L' R' B R' B 
13. 14.018 U B' R L R U' R' B' R L' 
14. 8.447 B' R U R U' B R L R' U' 
15. 7.656 R' U L B' R' L B L' R' B 
16. 6.304 U' R' B R L U R B' U' B' 
17. 8.197 L' R' U L' B' U' B' L' R' B 
18. 10.111 B' R L' B' U' R L U L' R' 
19. 9.089 U L R B L R' B U' L U' 
20. 7.688 L' B R L' B R U L' U' L 
21. 9.912 B R U R L R B R U' B' 
22. 10.400 R' L U' R' U L B U L B' 
23. 9.800 U' L U' R' L U' R' B U B 
24. 5.719 L U' L' U B U B' U' L' B' 
25. 10.074 U R B' R' U' L' U L R' L 
26. 12.186 U' R B U' L B' R L' R U 
27. (16.143) R L' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' 
28. 9.136 B U' R B' U' B U' R' L' B' 
29. 9.648 L' U L' B L' B' U' B U R 
30. 12.374 U' L' R L' R B' R' L' R' B 
31. (14.617) L R B' U' B' U B R' U L 
32. 10.551 B' R L R L' B' R B' R' B' 
33. 9.296 B' U' L U R B' U L B' U' 
34. 10.313 R' L R U L U L U' R L 
35. 12.361 L U' B L B L U L R B' 
36. 12.233 R' B' R' B R U B' L U' R 
37. 9.031 L' B U B' L' R' L' B R' U' 
38. 11.398 U' R' B' R' L B' L U' L B 
39. 8.777 R L B' R B U L' R' U R 
40. 9.217 L R L B' R L U' L B' U' 
41. 13.046 R U B U R' U' B U R L' 
42. (20.446) B' R' B' R' U B L' B R B 
43. 5.136 B' L' U' L' R' B' R' L R' L 
44. 12.264 B' R' B U' R' B R' L' B' L 
45. 11.295 R' U B L' B' R' L B U' L' 
46. 7.791 R' B' L' B U' L B R L R' 
47. 13.904 R B' R' U' L' B L' U' B U 
48. 13.545 L' R' U R L R' B' R B L 
49. (3.408) L' B' U R B' U' R' L R B' 
50. 10.559 U R' U L' U' R' B' U' R' B 
51. 8.513 B U' L' B U L U R B L 
52. 9.266 U' R U R B' R' U L' R' B 
53. 11.032 U B U' L' B U R U' R' U' 
54. (18.944) U L R' L' R' B' L' U' L' R' 
55. 8.192 L R' L U' L R' L' R' B' U' 
56. 11.888 U L' R' B U L' B U L B' 
57. 9.306 L B' R' B' R' B U' R B' U 
58. 9.984 L' B U' R' L' U L R B U' 
59. 7.776 U R L' U R U B' U' R' U 
60. 12.600 L' U R B' U L R L B' L' 
61. 10.056 U L R' L U' R' L R' U' R' 
62. 13.296 L B L B' U' B' R B L B' 
63. 8.799 B U R' B' R' L U B' U L 
64. 6.880 R' B' R L B L U L R' B' 
65. 6.838 R' U' R L' B U R' U L' U' 
66. (4.792) U L B' L' B R B U' B L' 
67. 9.845 U' L R' U B L' B' R' B' U' 
68. 12.988 U' B U' L' R L' R' B L' B' 
69. 10.863 L U R U' R B' R L' U' L 
70. (5.063) B L U B' R B R' L' R' L 
71. 6.568 U' L B R L' U B' U B' R' 
72. (15.489) U' R L B R' L U' B R' L 
73. 8.633 R' L B' L' R L B R' L U 
74. (3.646) U R' L' R' B L U R B' U 
75. 6.967 L U L' R L B' L' U' L R 
76. 9.200 B L R B R' U L R' B' U' 
77. 7.192 L' U B' U' B' L B' L R B' 
78. 11.457 U B' L B' L U' R L R B' 
79. 9.831 U L' B U' L' U' B L R L 
80. 6.456 R L' B' U' L' B' L R' B R' 
81. 10.560 L' R' U B' R' U' B' L' B R' 
82. 6.647 L' B' L U' L' B' R B R L' 
83. 11.823 R B' L R L B U' R' U B 
84. 9.448 U' R L B U L B U R B' 
85. 10.833 R' L' U L' U L' U R' U' L 
86. 7.739 L' R U L B L' U L R B 
87. 7.497 B' R' B R L' B' U' R' B' R' 
88. 9.313 U' B' U L B' L U' B' L' B 
89. 7.721 U' R' B' U B' R U' L' R' U 
90. 8.985 U' L' U B' L B L R' L B 
91. 5.848 L' U' R B L B U L R L' 
92. 8.741 U' R' B L B' R' L' B' R B 
93. 10.720 L R' B' R' U L B U L R' 
94. 8.984 U R' B' U' R B U' R L B' 
95. 9.742 B' R L R' L' U' B R' U B' 
96. 12.479 R B' U' B R' L B' R B U' 
97. 8.703 L U' L B L' B' L' U' B' L' 
98. 13.581 B' R B R' L R' L' U B R 
99. 14.418 U' R B R' L' R U B L' B 
100. 13.853 L' R U B R B L R' B' R'


solves/total: 100/100, Mean: 9.790
best: 1.664 | worst: 20.446
current best
mean of 3	13.951 (σ=0.43)	6.170 (σ=1.19)
avg of 5	13.304 (σ=0.73)	6.755 (σ=1.79)
avg of 12	10.351 (σ=2.20)	7.944 (σ=2.61)
avg of 50	9.492 (σ=2.10)	9.210 (σ=2.20)
avg of 100	9.720 (σ=2.23)	9.720 (σ=2.23)

time distribution:
0+: 1
2+: 2
4+: 5
6+: 19
8+: 32
10+: 18
12+: 16
14+: 4
16+: 1
18+: 1
20+: 1



Kennan should be proud of me ;P


----------



## kcl (Jun 11, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Kennan should be proud of me ;P



 faster at skewb than 3x3, gj


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> faster at skewb than 3x3, gj



thanx , yeah should work more on 3x3 still using old school zanchi should really get an aulong and/or weilongV2


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 11, 2014)

7.51 R' F2 D2 L U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F' R D' U2 B R F D2 R

edit: Thanks Antonie
z' // inspection
F' L F2 R2 D' // cross
y' U2 R' U' R // F2L1
U2 L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L2
y' U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L3
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L4
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL
38HTM/7.51=5.06TPS


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 11, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 7.51 R' F2 D2 L U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F' R D' U2 B R F D2 R
> 
> No idea what I did but LL was back left sune PLL skip.



cross color?


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 11, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> cross color?



Orange I think.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I can finally saw I now know Full OLL/PLL for OH as well.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 11, 2014)

inspection:z'
cross:F' L F2 R2 D' 5
F2L1:y' U2 R' U' R 4
F2L2:U2 L' U2 L2 U L' 6
F2L3: y' U' R U R' U R U' R' 8
F2L4:U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R 8
OLL:L' U' L U' L' U2 L 7
38 moves, 5.06TPS. you are welcome


----------



## TDM (Jun 11, 2014)

161. 11.54 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 R U' F' D R' U R' B U2 F' D'
162. 12.75 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 U R2 L' U F' R2 D' R'
163. 12.83 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U R D2 B U R B D' R2 L B U2
164. 14.59 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 F2 R' L2 D2 L' B' D U L2 U F'
165. 12.88 B2 D U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 U' R' L F D' B' R B' F L2 F'
166. 12.88 U' F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 D' R U B2 L2 D' B D B' F R2
167. 10.67 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' R2 L D B L' D L2 B2 R L' U2
168. 11.77 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 R2 B D B' F2 D' R' L2 D
169. 11.33 U B2 D F2 L2 D' U' R2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 R' F' L U' L B' D2 U'
170. 14.26 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F D' L D F2 L' F2 U L' B' U'
171. 14.51 F2 D F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L U' F' D B2 D R' F' R' L' D2
172. 12.01 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 B L D2 U2 L' F D' F L F'

Apparently PB, 12.68

E: oh and 13.70 Mo100, but it goes down all the time


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 11, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> inspection:z'
> cross:F' L F2 R2 D' 5
> F2L1:y' U2 R' U' R 4
> F2L2:U2 L' U2 L2 U L' 6
> ...



I can't check it right now but I'll assume it's correct. Thanks!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jun 12, 2014)

Handscramble. I first made an xcross. While puting in the last edge, I added another corner. Not timing, so I make an xxcross.
While putting in the very last edge, I add 2 corners. I now have a layer. 
D2. R2 U2 R U2 R2 for last 2 pairs.
And I knew the ZBLL.
TL;DR: XXcross, last 2 pairs multislotted, ZBLL in one solve


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 12, 2014)

2nd sub-10 - PB, and fullstep this time!

9.62 L2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' D U L2 F R U' L R2

x2 y'
U' R2 // cross (lols)
R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l-1 (should've seen the cancellation but o well)
y' L' U L // f2l-2
L U L' R U' R'// f2l-3
y U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // f2l-4
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2014)

6.18 Clock single... The scramble was absolutely ridiculous though, and it was also a mis-scramble 

edit: 7.57, 7.65, (DNF(10.00)), (6.18), 7.44 = *7.55*

7.57, 7.65, (DNF(10.00)), (6.18), 7.44, 8.13, 10.68, 7.92, 8.25, 8.99, 8.57, 8.47 = *8.37*

edit2: (6.18), 7.44, 8.13, (10.68), 7.92, 8.25, 8.99, 8.57, 8.47, 7.61, 8.12, 7.26 = *8.08*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 12, 2014)

5x5: 
PB single, 2:57.62, previous was 3:06 I think, then the solve after this was a 3:01.
PB ao5, 3:18.30, previous was 3:4x.xx

This was pretty motivating. Hopefully i can get a sub 3:00 ao100 in the next like month.

Edit: new single: 2:57.11, ao5: 3:17.46


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 6.18 Clock single... The scramble was absolutely ridiculous though, and it was also a mis-scramble
> 
> edit: 7.57, 7.65, (DNF(10.00)), (6.18), 7.44 = *7.55*
> 
> ...



Dang, that's fast. gj.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Dang, that's fast. gj.



8.25 avg25 too :tu

7.57, 7.65, (DNF(10.00)), (6.18), 7.44, 8.13, 10.68, 7.92, 8.25, 8.99, 8.57, 8.47, 7.61, 8.12, 7.26, 7.31, 9.57, 8.67, 8.26, (14.46), 8.24, 7.43, 8.66, 8.53, (7.16) = 8.25


----------



## kcl (Jun 12, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 2nd sub-10 - PB, and fullstep this time!
> 
> 9.62 L2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' D U L2 F R U' L R2
> 
> ...



Nice! I tried it, same solution but with the cancellation lol 7.52


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 12, 2014)

best avg5: 18.81 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12: 20.89 (σ = 2.85)

Just demolished my average of 5 and average of 12.... I don't know what's going on right now, but I'm loving it


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> best avg5: 18.81 (σ = 0.77)
> best avg12: 20.89 (σ = 2.85)
> 
> Just demolished my average of 5 and average of 12.... I don't know what's going on right now, but I'm loving it



Nice. Close on the Ao12. I have hit sub-20 10 times on my Ao5 but I can't for the life of me sub-21 Ao12


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 12, 2014)

Meh... On cam

Average of 12: 9.017
1. 7.741 L2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D' R' F' L2 U' B' D' L' F2 R2 
2. 10.537 B2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F' L2 R F L D' L 
3. 8.676 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' L' D' B' D R2 B' F R' F' L2 
4. 8.105 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F R U2 B R' B' U' B U2 R2 
5. (10.822) F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 R2 D L' D' F' L' U' R2 D B' F' 
6. 8.905 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 L B D' B2 D B R' D' F2 U' 
7. (7.390) U F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L' D' B D2 L2 F' R D F' R' 
8. 8.703 U2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' R F R2 D2 U R2 D' R' B 
9. 9.737 D2 U2 L2 B' F R2 U2 F U' R' F2 D F' R B2 L U' L2 
10. 8.513 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 B' R' D L' U2 B' U R2 U' B2 
11. 10.040 D2 L2 B F2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D B L R' D F2 L D' U2 B' 
12. 9.210 D F2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 R' U F2 L2 R' U F D2 B U'


----------



## Username (Jun 12, 2014)

avg of 5: 9.43

Time List:
1. (10.98) L' U2 F2 L' B2 L F2 L F2 R' F2 U' L B R F D2 B2 L D' 
2. (8.81) B R U2 D R U F2 R2 D F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 
3. 9.30 R' D2 L B2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R F' L2 D' U' L' R U 
4. 9.40 R2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D' L' B' F U R' U' B' 
5. 9.59 R2 D2 B2 L D2 L U2 L U' L' D' R' D2 B D F' L U2 R

best in a while


----------



## timeless (Jun 12, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH PB, t perm
> 12.95 F L' U B' R2 B D2 F L B2 D2 R D B2 D2 R' F2 U D F D' B D2 F2 B'



2nd best OH. u perm
(14.95) L' R' U2 L U D' L F' R2 L2 B D2 L D F2 L' D2 B2 L' R B U2 L R' D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Session mean: 5:29.494
1. (5:47.815) 
2. 5:20.748 
3. (5:19.918) 

6x6 PB mean of 3. Slowly improving...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 12, 2014)

32 consecutive sub 20s. Included another sub 15 average of 5 and a 16.09 AO12 that felt like it should've been sub 16. Also got a 10.73 single yesterday.

Sub 2 average of 12 on 5x5. Global average is down to about 2:07.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Session average: 3.977
1. 3.996 F' R F2 U R2 F2 U F' U' 
2. 3.975 U F2 R F' R2 U F R U' 
3. (4.359) F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' 
4. (2.986) F' R U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U 
5. 3.961 F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 U' 

2x2 awesomeness


----------



## ottozing (Jun 12, 2014)

2x2 with stackmat. Only avg50 is PB.

number of times: 100/103
best time: 1.310
worst time: 4.280

current avg5: 1.927 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 1.620 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 2.139 (σ = 0.44)
best avg12: 1.823 (σ = 0.27)

current avg50: 2.249 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 1.963 (σ = 0.34)

current avg100: 2.127 (σ = 0.51)
best avg100: 2.127 (σ = 0.51)

session avg: 2.116 (σ = 0.47)
session mean: 2.132


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Session average: 2:36.516
1. (2:25.456) l F r U' r' f d' U R' B2 r R2 u2 f2 F' B' b' U' F B u' B2 R2 L2 F2 b2 u' R B r2 u f l2 B r' U2 r' L2 U' u2 d2 L U R' r2 D' L u' f' r2 l F b' L2 R' D d L2 u' D 
2. (3:01.809) B' d2 D' F' r' u2 L' b2 u2 F' f2 L R U2 d2 B r b F2 f' D f B F2 R B2 d' f2 U2 d F2 u R r L' b' B' u' b' U2 R' L' F2 B U r' B2 l2 B d2 l u' B2 R' u2 l2 U' b2 F r 
3. 2:45.335 R' f R U' F2 f2 R F U' u D' B2 L' b' D' d2 u2 L2 r2 d u2 f D l2 f2 B' L' B2 f2 l2 b2 d' D2 F R' L' D' d2 L R b R' u2 B' r2 l2 b l d' b2 f l' D' f D' L2 D B r2 L 
4. 2:27.312 D F2 R' d' F U d' r f' L d f' B' l2 B' D2 u2 l' U l U L2 B2 L2 l2 r2 b D b' R r2 d U2 L2 r d' u F' L u2 D' U' F2 U' R' f d U' R D2 r' b u B' u F2 u' d' B b' 
5. 2:36.900 R' L F2 d2 f L B' l' R' b' D f' B' l' d b' F R U D l2 L R2 F2 B2 b2 U' R' f b' F' D2 b' L2 D2 r' B2 d U2 D F2 L r2 f l L' d2 F2 d2 f2 L2 u2 f2 u' L B l b2 D' l2 

3rd 5x5 avg ever


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 12, 2014)

Getting closer to sub 10 with roux: 10.41 avg12

9.77, 10.41, 10.30, 9.03, 10.33, 11.30, (13.28), 10.03, 11.91, (8.71), 11.25, 9.81



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.41
1. 9.77 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R F' L U2 F' D L F2 L D 
2. 10.41 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B U B F' L' D' U' L2 U' L U' 
3. 10.30 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B R2 B L2 B' L2 D' F' L' D R' D' R' D2 F2 
4. 9.03 R2 B' L2 B D2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' R' U R2 F' D' R B U L' D2 
5. 10.33 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R' U R2 B R F R' B2 U' 
6. 11.30 U2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 D' R2 D L F D F' U2 R' 
7. (13.28) F2 R' B2 L2 U F D F L F L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 
8. 10.03 U F2 D2 F' B D' L F' U2 R L2 F2 D2 F' B' R2 D2 R2 F L2 
9. 11.91 R' U2 L' D2 R F2 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D' B2 F D L R D' L U 
10. (8.71) F' L2 F L2 R2 F L2 F U2 L2 F L F' D U' R B U' F U R 
11. 11.25 B' D2 U2 B U2 B' F2 D2 F' U2 L2 R' U' B2 U2 B L' D' U B U' 
12. 9.81 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 B' D' L U' L' F' L B U' R'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 12, 2014)

2x2 stackmat PB's: 1.881 avg50, 1.958 avg100.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 12, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.65
1. (8.83) U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U B R F' U2 L' D R D' B' R 
2. 9.80 F B2 U F U B D R2 L' U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 U L2 
3. (13.26) F2 D' L U L F2 U2 F D' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 
4. 9.83 U F' U R L2 U F' D2 R U2 L2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 L2 B D2 
5. 9.31 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 D' R' U' L' F R' B2 L F' D R2 

5th sub 10 avg5, first one without any counting sup 10s


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH PB, t perm
> 12.95 F L' U B' R2 B D2 F L B2 D2 R D B2 D2 R' F2 U D F D' B D2 F2 B'



Wow, awesome!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 12, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 2x2 stackmat PB's: 1.881 avg50, 1.958 avg100.



nice. Sub OcR.


----------



## TDM (Jun 12, 2014)

3rd scramble into timing F2L to see how fast mine actually is... I forget to stop the timer after F2L. Good thing I did. Beat my PB by 0.1, second sub-9.

*8.10* D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 L' F L' B2 U2 L R U B2 U2

x2 // Inspection
D L' F' U' R' F // X-cross (6/6)
M F' M' // F2L-2 (3/9)
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L-3 (8/17)
U' y R U' R' U // WV setup (5/22)
R U R' U' R U' R' // WV (7/29)
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // PLL (13/42)

5.19 TPS even with a very badly executed F2L-2.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 12, 2014)

15.77 single. Sub-17 is still rare for me


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 12, 2014)

4x4: 31.500 with OLL parity and PLL skip!

WTF!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 12, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 4x4: 31.500 with OLL parity and PLL skip!
> 
> WTF!



wooow nice!!


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jun 12, 2014)

15.16 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)

EP skip


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 12, 2014)

24.05 pll attack on cam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hxf4UFsDVc


----------



## TDM (Jun 12, 2014)

8.73 F2L Ao50. Not sure if that's good; it's the first time I've just timed my F2L.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 12, 2014)

3x3 OH

16.40 AO100


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 12, 2014)

1:22.19 5x5 single.


----------



## kcl (Jun 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> 8.73 F2L Ao50. Not sure if that's good; it's the first time I've just timed my F2L.



That's good at your speed. Work on your LL.


----------



## TDM (Jun 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> That's good at your speed. Work on your LL.


I meant I don't know if it's good for me or not  But yes, I know my LL sucks. Quite a lot. One problem is I'm too lazy to learn OLL. 30 more algs is waaay to many for me; I lose motivation easily. And I've done all the easy ones already.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 12, 2014)

WOAAAAHHHHH

54.437 Megaminx Single! I've had the 57.03 since November goddangit finally


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> WOAAAAHHHHH
> 
> 54.437 Megaminx Single! I've had the 57.03 since November goddangit finally



NOO, you beat my PB  GJ though


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2014)

Decent Skewb on cam. Pretty terrible ending though xD

Average of 12: 5.37
1. 3.99 B R U B U B U B' R' L' R B
2. 5.16 L' U R' L U' B' R L B U' B' U'
3. 3.82 B' U R B L U R' U' R L' B' L'
4. 5.74 U' R B L' U B' R' L' R' U' B U'
5. (3.58) B L B U L R' U' R U' B R B'
6. (9.75) L R' U' R U' L B L' B U R' U
7. 7.05 U' R B U' R U L B L' B R' L'
8. 6.29 U' B U R B' L B R' B' U R' L'
9. 5.77 L R' L R' U' R' U R' L' B' U B
10. 5.19 L R L' R L' U' R' U B' U L' U
11. 6.53 R' L' U' R B R B R' U' R' L R'
12. 4.11 B U B R U B L U' L' R' L' B


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

1:19.35 Mega single

Edit: This had a forced OLL skip


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 13, 2014)

all new 7x7 records from today (except for the ao12, three of the solves were carried over from yesterday)
4:46.21 single, 4:56.67 mo3, 5:04.31 ao5, 5:13.34 ao12


----------



## Kimmerty (Jun 13, 2014)

I frequently get sub 40 solves.
I am working on my PLLs.
I know how to solve the 2x2x2-5x5x5 cubes.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 13, 2014)

2:58.71 6x6 solve with OP!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 13, 2014)

2x2, 7 counting 2s, might have been really easy clls
Average of 12: 3.05
1. 2.61 F R' F' U R F2 U R' U' 
2. 2.03 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' 
3. 4.26 R U2 F' R' F2 R F R2 U2 
4. 2.07 F' U F2 U F U2 R2 F U2 
5. 4.38 U F' R F' R U' R' F2 U' 
6. (4.61) F U2 R F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 
7. 2.74 F R2 F R' F' R' F' U2 R' 
8. 2.90 F R F' U R' U F2 R' F' U 
9. 2.90 R2 F2 U' R U2 F2 U' F R' 
10. 4.32 U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 F U2 
11. 2.32 U2 R' F' U R' U F' R2 U' 
12. (2.03) R U2 F2 U' F' R' F R2 F


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 13, 2014)

New 3x3 PBs:
Old/ New
Single: 13.93/ 13.14
ao12: 20.87/ 20.30

The single was an fullstep, but accidental 5 move double x cross, and it surprised the heck out of me because it was right after a 16 second solve which I only get like once every 100 solves. Unfortunately, I could only come within .09 from my PB ao5 but definitely my second best ao5. The single is on page 516 of the easy scramble thread if anyone wants to see the solution. Hopefully I will get a sub20 ao12 soon, but I am pretty happy for now


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Session average: 4.579
1. 4.070 
2. 5.782 
3. 4.644 
4. 4.572 
5. 3.275 
6. 4.189 
7. (5.909) 
8. 4.791 
9. (2.438) 
10. 4.516 U R2 U' R2 U R U2 F2 U' 
11. 4.943 U' R F2 R' F2 U R2 U F2 
12. 5.011 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F' U F2 U 

2x2 ao12. Yay


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> I meant I don't know if it's good for me or not  But yes, I know my LL sucks. Quite a lot. One problem is I'm too lazy to learn OLL. 30 more algs is waaay to many for me; *I lose motivation easily.* And I've done all the easy ones already.



"I'm gonna switch to Roux."

"I'm gonna switch to ZZ."

At least you're honest about OLLs.  Although I shouldn't talk. I never even bothered to learn N perms. 

Nice F2L times, though.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 13, 2014)

Pyraminx avg of 5

5.85
7.06
(13.65)
(4.55)
6.86 = 6.59


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> "I'm gonna switch to Roux."
> 
> "I'm gonna switch to ZZ."
> 
> ...


Yeah haha, I can/do give up too easily. I did switch to ZZ for OH though! Although I'd never done OH before that, so I guess you can't really call that a switch 
One N perm is easy (R U R' U Jb perm U' R U' R'), so you can at least learn that one.
Thanks, but I guess I won't be doing much F2L for now. I'll be getting all my PLLs sub-2 and hopefully improving recognition for my entire LL.


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 13, 2014)

7.93 F L2 U' L' U B' L' B L' B' U' B2 D L2 U2 D2 B2

2nd sub-8 ever only a day after the first one...


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 13, 2014)

(58.88), (1:17.03), 1:01.49, 1:12.08, 1:05.59 = 1:06.39 Not PB but still decent and another sub 1 single which is always good.


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2014)

5.35 LL Ao100. Doing LL on its own probably makes it a little faster than it would be in solves.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 13, 2014)

57.93 OH solve with a PLL skip R2 F' D' L D' R D F2 D B R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 U2


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2014)

3. 11.35+ D R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B' R' F R' D B2 L' B2 D R2 U'

Still a good time even with the +2, and it's a nice scramble (especially if you get a PLL skip) so I'll post it anyway.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 13, 2014)

Clock PB's everywhere:

number of times: 99/100
best time: 7.25
worst time: 14.25

current mo3: 9.02 (σ = 1.62)
best mo3: 8.42 (σ = 0.71)

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 8.56 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 9.30 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 9.25 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.79 (σ = 0.86)
best avg50: 9.65 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 9.79 (σ = 0.96)
best avg100: 9.79 (σ = 0.96)


----------



## Vossy (Jun 13, 2014)

4x4 Average of 5: 51.13
1. (1:05.32) U2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' f U2 R' f' F2 D L' F2 B2 u2 B' f2 D2 f' F2 D U' R2 L' B u L2 r2 R' F' L2 r' F' R' r U' r2 L
2. 52.33 B' L F2 L' u' f2 u U B2 R2 U2 D' B' f F U2 r f2 u' F U' B' D r u' R' f2 u2 R r' f R2 F' B2 r2 D' U' F' r2 D'
3. (46.77) B2 f U2 r U D2 B2 u2 r u2 f2 D2 f L2 F' L U' r' f u2 D' U' F' L B2 U2 D2 R2 L B' D U2 r2 L2 f' r' F2 U2 f u'
4. 53.79 R f' D L2 r R2 U' f2 u r2 D2 B R B2 f R F' u B' R L' F' B2 D' u2 B2 F' L u B' F' L D L2 R' U2 D2 u B' f'
5. 47.26 f u2 r u' U D' r B' L' F' L' U F B' u' L' F2 B2 L2 F' r2 f D R L r B2 f2 F r' R2 u' f r2 U2 r2 B U2 F' L2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 13, 2014)

First 50 timed solves on Square-1. I have probably done. 80 solves in my life so I think this is a good first Ao50. I REALLLY need to learn how to get it back into a cube through. I think I average like 40 secs on getting it back into a cube. All my sub-1 min solves are like 6 or less moves to cube shape.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-13
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 45.620
worst: 3:23.670(Forgot algs lol)

mean of 3
current: 1:06.275 (σ = 21.54)
best: 1:06.275 (σ = 21.54)

avg of 5
current: 1:13.745 (σ = 12.99)
best: 1:13.640 (σ = 28.51)

avg of 12
current: 1:19.579 (σ = 28.22)
best: 1:19.579 (σ = 28.22)

avg of 50
current: 1:45.814 (σ = 27.40)
best: 1:45.814 (σ = 27.40)

Average: 1:45.814 (σ = 27.40)
Mean: 1:46.677


----------



## TheNumberZero (Jun 13, 2014)

6.33 single 3x3 solve, LL skip. I don't know the scramble because I was on school computers when I did it.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 13, 2014)

TheNumberZero said:


> 6.33 single 3x3 solve, LL skip. I don't know the scramble because I was on school computers when I did it.



Congratulations. That is significantly better than your 2x2 and 4x4 single times in comparison. I still myself haven't been lucky enough to get an LL skip yet.


----------



## trungams (Jun 13, 2014)

OH Average of 12: 21.46
1. 21.86 B' D2 B U2 B2 F' L2 B' L2 F' L' D' R2 B F' D F2 R U2 
2. 22.93 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' F U' F2 L D2 U2 L U R D2 
3. (23.75) B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B L2 D L' D2 B2 F' D B2 U 
4. 18.96 D2 B' D2 B F' D2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 L' F' U2 F' U L D' B' R2 B' 
5. 21.47 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' R' B2 R B' U2 L' B' D' B2 R2 
6. 22.16 U B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' U' L' R' U B' F2 L2 R2 
7. 22.21 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 F R D B' D' F2 U R D2 F 
8. 22.47 D' B2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L' R2 D' L' B D U' L U2 R' 
9. (16.71) L F2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' L' U2 R' D B' R2 F2 D 
10. 18.14 B2 L D2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 L R' B2 D' L2 F' U2 B D2 F L2 U2 R' 
11. 21.19 F R B U' F2 B2 U B U D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 U2 F' D2 F 
12. 23.23 B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R' B D U' R' B' D' L2 U B

started with OH cubing for 5 months ago and today I got this average as my new PB
the 16.71 was non-skip, but it was quite easy :/


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 13, 2014)

On cam, avg of 12, 11.30, its decent but could have been better without the counting 13s :/

Average of 12: 11.30
1. 10.62 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D B2 U B U' L B' L R2 B D2 U2 
2. 9.72 B2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F D' B2 R' F R U' B L2 R2 
3. (9.28) R2 B' U' F' R' U F U D L F2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 B2 R' D2 
4. 12.07 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F' D2 R D' B' U' F' D' L' B2 
5. 13.15 U' R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 F L F D B2 U2 L' U2 B' R' 
6. 13.22 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B L2 B2 R2 U' F U2 L 
7. 11.26 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 R D2 R' F' R' U' B D B F' R B' R' 
8. (14.78) R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B R2 U L' B' F U2 L2 R' U2 
9. 10.32 U F' R U' B' L2 U' F2 L D R2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F R2 L2 
10. 10.75 U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L B' L' B2 R' F' R2 D U B L2 
11. 11.64 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U' B2 D L2 R2 F' L2 D' B F2 R2 U' R' D2 R 
12. 10.21 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L B2 R D L' U F' U' B U2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 13, 2014)

OH improvement.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-13
solves/total: 217/217

single
best: 11.09
worst: 20.24

mean of 3
current: 16.13 (σ = 3.50)
best: 13.28 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 5
current: 15.45 (σ = 0.48)
best: 14.67 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 12
current: 15.93 (σ = 1.68)
best: 15.13 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 50
current: 15.86 (σ = 1.29)
best: 15.82 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 100
current: 16.22 (σ = 1.35)
best: 16.22 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 16.44 (σ = 1.37)
Mean: 16.42


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 13, 2014)

lost my voice while screaming for the Netherland goals against Spain whoowhoooop.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 13, 2014)

New 3x3 PB averages:
Old/ New
ao5: 19.01/ 18.73 Yay sub 19!
ao50: 22.09/ 21.96 Yay sub 22!
ao100: 22. 47/ 22.27

Now I really want a sub 20 ao12.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 13, 2014)

3x3 
Average of 5: 9.91
1. (9.03) B2 D2 L' D2 L B2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F R' D2 U R D2 B2 U' L R' 
2. 9.15 L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D U' L2 U2 F' U2 R D' U L R F' R2 D' 
3. (14.38) D2 L B2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L D U F' L' U L B 
4. 9.76 R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R' F' L2 U2 F' U R2 D' L2 B 
5. 10.82 D' B' D' B2 R' D' F' D2 F' R L2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 L' B2 R2 B2


----------



## qqwref (Jun 13, 2014)

10:57.83 Octo-Star solve, although I'm never 100% sure the thing is properly scrambled.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 14, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> What method?



reduction to 6x6/5x6/6x5/5x5 using base 11


----------



## timeless (Jun 14, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH Average of 5: 22.36
> 1. (18.34) L' F D' L2 B R2 U D2 B2 U R' D F L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U D2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2
> 2. (26.26) B' F L' D R' F2 D2 U B' U' B2 F L2 R F' B R2 F U R2 B2 D' B' U' L'
> 3. 25.45 U D' B F' U2 F2 U' R F2 D U' F2 R' D' U' L2 B F2 U' R F2 R D' U' R2
> ...



first sub 20 ao5
OH Average of 5: 19.78
1. (23.87) F2 B2 D2 R L2 U2 L' R' B F2 R' D' L R' F D F' B' D B L2 D F' D' R' 
2. 19.91 D' F2 D2 R2 B' F' U F L B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' D2 R' D2 F B2 R D L B R' 
3. 20.38 F L2 R F B2 D' B' R' L' B' R' L' D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' D F2 U B2 
4. 19.06 B2 D' L' B' F D L R F2 B' R' L2 B F U' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 B D R' L D2 
5. (18.82) B2 D' F2 D' U2 L' U2 B' F2 R L' B D2 U' L B F2 L U' B2 R' F' L U2 D2


----------



## timeless (Jun 14, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH Average of 12: 24.82
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OH Average of 12: 22.27
1. 23.82 F' B U' D L2 B' F' L' U' F2 B D R B D' F U2 D L F' L B' L2 F' L 
2. 22.17 F' D L' D' B' L D' F' D' R2 B' L' F' D' R L' F L F U2 F L2 F' D' R 
3. 24.84 U2 L U2 R L2 U R L B D2 L' R2 D2 L D U' L R' B F' R D R2 L B' 
4. 21.29 R' U L' F2 B L2 U2 B' F D F' D2 B D L2 F' D2 B U' D2 B2 F' D2 L R' 
5. 26.64 F B' R L2 D U2 B2 F2 U' F U L2 D2 R L' D L D L U2 B' R B D F' 
6. 23.87 F2 B2 D2 R L2 U2 L' R' B F2 R' D' L R' F D F' B' D B L2 D F' D' R' 
7. 19.91 D' F2 D2 R2 B' F' U F L B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' D2 R' D2 F B2 R D L B R' 
8. 20.38 F L2 R F B2 D' B' R' L' B' R' L' D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' D F2 U B2 
9. 19.06 B2 D' L' B' F D L R F2 B' R' L2 B F U' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 B D R' L D2 
10. (18.82) B2 D' F2 D' U2 L' U2 B' F2 R L' B D2 U' L B F2 L U' B2 R' F' L U2 D2 
11. (46.79) D2 F2 L2 R B' D2 R D B F L2 U' B2 D2 F D' B F' L F2 R B R' B L' 
12. 20.69 L B R U' F2 D2 B' U2 F' B2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' D' F U L' R2 F U' F' U'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2014)

On cam with stackmat.

Average of 12: 1.763
1. 1.650 R U' R2 F' U R' U2 R' U2 
2. 1.410 F' U R' F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 
3. (2.410) U F' R F' R2 U2 R' F2 U 
4. 1.680 U' F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 
5. 2.060 R' F R2 U' R2 F2 U' R U2 
6. 1.910 R F' R2 F2 U F2 R' F' U' 
7. 1.430 U2 R' U F2 U F2 R' U2 R' 
8. 1.970 R' F' U F' R2 U' R F2 R2 
9. (1.220) F U F2 U F2 U2 F' R' F2 
10. 1.660 U' R F' R2 F R' U' R2 U2 
11. 2.250 R2 F2 R2 F R' F R' U' R2 
12. 1.610 F2 U R U' F2 R2 U' R U' 

I have a feeling I won't be able to upload it though because of my stupid computer >_>


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2014)

Double post soz

OH PB single/avg50/avg100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 140/140
best time: 10.312
worst time: 21.219

current avg5: 15.287 (σ = 1.04)
best avg5: 13.030 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 14.614 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 13.959 (σ = 1.17)

current avg50: 14.997 (σ = 1.17)
best avg50: 14.405 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 14.736 (σ = 1.30)
best avg100: 14.661 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 14.923 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 14.949


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 14, 2014)

10.39 Average of 5. Had to roll a 12.5 into a sub 11 and failed. Still awesome for me.

Edit: Same average continued into a 11.14 Average if 12.

Edit2: Ended up rolling that average of 5, but still got a new pb 11.04 Average of 12. I'm going to destroy my current mean of 100.

Edit3: 11.66 Mean of 100, Beats my previous best by well over half a second. I don't know what happened, but I'm average under 11 seconds in the more than 300 solves I've done today.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Session average: 15.740
1. 14.826 R' B U' F2 L' U' F' U' R F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 U' 
2. (12.810) U R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U B D2 L' R U' L D 
3. 15.194 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 R' B' D F2 L U B R B U 
4. 13.796 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' R' F U' B' R2 D2 B2 
5. 15.537 U2 L2 D F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R' B D L B U B' L R U' 
6. (20.117) R U2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 R D2 U L2 R D2 B L R2 D' B' 
7. 14.672 F L U' R2 B2 L D' L F D2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R B2 L 
8. 17.593 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L F R' U' L B' L' U' F2 U 
9. 17.575 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L F D2 F2 U' L' R' D' R2 
10. 16.670 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 L B' R B' D2 L B' R' 
11. 14.267 R2 D2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L' U2 L R' B' R' F2 D' L2 U R2 F L2 
12. 17.273 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R' F' D2 U B' U2 R' B F 

'Oh yeah, sub 15 ao5!'
'maybe I can get a sub 15 ao12!'
.
.
.
.
'FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU at least it's still PB ao12'


----------



## TDM (Jun 14, 2014)

68. 9.27 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B R B2 F' R F' D2 R F' U
wat, fullstep. Not even WV.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 14, 2014)

Gah, I suck.

Average of 12: 8.727
1. 8.618 B' U2 R B R2 D' R2 F' U L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' R2 
2. 7.857 R' B D R L B U2 R B' R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 
3. (14.101) D' R2 U2 L2 F' R F L' D F2 U2 F' R2 F B L2 F U2 F2 
4. (7.565) U' L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' D B' U2 B U' L2 D2 R U 
5. 8.820 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L U L' B2 D B' D' L' D2 B' D' 
6. 7.852 D' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U R B2 F' D L' D' F' U L' B U2 
7. 8.913 R U2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B L2 U' R' F' L' B' R' F 
8. 9.587 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 U' B' D2 F2 D L' D2 L' U F 
9. 10.368 U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B R2 F' U2 B R' D' B R' D2 L' U' B' F2 
10. 8.290 U2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F L2 U L' D' L' B R D' L' D2 B2 
11. 8.572 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' U R2 B2 U B2 L B U' R' 
12. 8.389 F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 B D2 F U R' D2 L2 R' U' L' D' B R D2


----------



## TDM (Jun 14, 2014)

24. 5.86 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 L B2 F D' R F2 L2 D' B L U

(E: I was timing F2L only)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 14, 2014)

ok..... somehow i got this 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-14
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 3.83
worst: 17.68

mean of 3
current: 7.44 (σ = 2.23)
best: 5.31 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 5
current: 6.17 (σ = 0.96)
best: 6.12 (σ = 1.81)

avg of 12
current: 7.17 (σ = 1.26)
best: 7.13 (σ = 1.52)

avg of 50
current: 8.98 (σ = 1.94)
best: 7.87 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 100
current: 8.42 (σ = 1.90)
best: 8.42 (σ = 1.90)

Average: 8.42 (σ = 1.90)
Mean: 8.50

Time List:
1. 7.73 B' U' B' R' L B R' L 
2. 5.82 U' B' L' U R' L R' L' U' 
3. 10.82 L' U' L U' R' B U B' 
4. 10.00 B U' L' R' B' L' U' R' 
5. 7.44 R' U' R' U L' B U' B' U' 
6. 7.66 R U R B L B U' R U 
7. 8.13 B R L' R' U R L U R' 
8. 8.61 R U L U R U' B' U' 
9. 8.39 R U' L R U L U R 
10. 7.78 R' U R' B' L R' L' R' U' 
11. 5.33 U' L B' U B' U B R' 
12. 8.52 U' R' B' U' R U' L' U 
13. 4.76 B L U L' R' L B U R 
14. 10.32 R B' U B' L U' R' B U' 
15. 9.25 L' U B' U' L' U R B' R' 
16. 7.02 L' U' L U' L U' R B' 
17. 6.71 B' R' L' B' L U B' R B' U' 
18. 7.73 B L B U' R U L' B' U 
19. 4.84[LOL fullstep] L' B' L R U' B R U' 
20. 8.63 L' U L' B' L' B L B' U 
21. 5.54 L' B L B R U L B' R 
22. 9.85 U L U' L U B U R 
23. 7.53 R L' U R' L' R U' B R 
24. 7.35 U' R' B' U L B U' R' 
25. 13.85[cap fell of while executing alg ] R' U B' U' L U' R U 
26. 5.84 U R L R' U L' B' L U' 
27. 7.80 R B' R U B' L' B R' 
28. 5.48 U' R U B' R L' U' B' 
29. 10.74 B' R' U L R B U R 
30. 9.14 U' B R L' R B L' B' R 
31. 8.81 L' B L' R L' B' U' R 
32. 8.63 U R' U' B' R B R' U' L' 
33. 5.66 L' B' L B' L' R B' R' L' 
34. 9.30 U' B U L R' B' L B' 
35. 4.59 R B' R' B U' R' U R 
36. 8.12 L U' R' B' U' L' U L U' 
37. 3.83 U' R' L R' B R' U B' 
38. 10.58 R' B' L' U L' B' L' U R 
39. 9.28 B' L U L R' B' U' R' U R' 
40. 7.15 U L B R U' L' U R' U' R' 
41. 5.07 B' U R' B R' U' R B L' 
42. 7.25 B' L' B U' B R' B' L R 
43. 8.17 L R' U' B L' U L' B U' 
44. 11.20 L U B R' L B' U' L' B 
45. 9.70 B U' R' B' L U R B' U 
46. 5.46 R' L U' L R B U' B' 
47. 17.68 U' R B' R U L' R' B' 
48. 6.77 U' R' L' R B R L' B' 
49. 7.30 B U R' B' U L' B L U' 
50. 8.98 U' R' L R B' L' U L 
51. 10.18 R' U L' R' L' R' B' U 
52. 8.79 R' U R L' R' L R B' 
53. 11.58 L' B L' R U R U B' L 
54. 7.45 U' L U L' U' L R U L' 
55. 10.79 L' R' U' R U' B U B' L 
56. DNF(7.02) U R' L U L R' B' U' B 
57. 12.16 R' U' L' R' B L U B U 
58. 9.41 B R' U' B' U' B' L' U 
59. 8.47 L R' L U' L R B' U' 
60. 13.66 R U R' L' R' U' L' B' 
61. 9.82 U' L' B L' U L U' B 
62. 7.78 U' R' B' U L R' B U' L 
63. 6.70 L' B' U R B R' B R B' 
64. 7.95 R L' R L B U' B U' L 
65. 10.14 U' L' U R' L' U' B' R U' 
66. 4.81 L U L U' R U R L' 
67. 9.82 B L R' U' L' B L B 
68. 8.83 U R' L' B' L U R B' R 
69. 9.87 R B U L R U B' L' 
70. 7.60 L' U' B U L B R L' U' 
71. 11.02 B U' R' U' B' U B' L' B' 
72. 12.37 L' B L' B' R L' U L B' 
73. 8.67 R' U' R U' L' U B U R 
74. 7.31 B' L' U L U R L R U' 
75. 11.14 L B R B L' U L' U' 
76. 12.46 B' R B U' L' B U L' R 
77. 13.97 B' R' U L' B R' B' L' 
78. 16.09 R B' L B' U L R' L' R' 
79. 5.67 L B' U' L' U B' U L R 
80. 7.43 R L U' L R' L' B R' 
81. 10.25 U R B U' L' U L' R 
82. 8.28 R L' B L' R U' B' L' R 
83. 7.82 R' L' B L' R' L R L 
84. 6.18 R L R B' R B' L' R' 
85. 7.87 L R' L B L' R' U' R 
86. 10.31 U L B' U L U' R L' U 
87. 9.71 L' B' L B U L' B' L 
88. 11.27 B' L' B' U' B U' R' U' 
89. 8.22 B' L' B' U R' B' U B' L' 
90. 7.85 U R U' L B L R L R 
91. 8.12 R B' U L R U' B U' R' 
92. 7.24 L B' L B' U R' U L' R' 
93. 9.01 U' B R' B' R L' R' B R' 
94. 7.49 L' R' U R B L' U' L 
95. 4.71 L R' U' R B' U' B' U' R 
96. 5.68 B' L U' R B' R B U 
97. 5.55 R' B' L' U' B L' R U' R' 
98. 9.75 U' B U' R' U' L' U R 
99. 7.28 U L U L' B U L U' 
100. 5.31 B L' B R L R' B' L' R'
i know this rly looks fake watching my previous avg 100 from a few days ago but pleas trust me on this.
<3 consistency
Kennan i dare you to reconsturct this > 37. 3.83 U' R' L R' B R' U B' .


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Finally sub 50 on 4x4 average of 5, uising a bad Dayan


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 14, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> New 3x3 PB averages:
> Old/ New
> ao5: 19.01/ 18.73 Yay sub 19!
> ao50: 22.09/ 21.96 Yay sub 22!
> ...


I did 50 more solves last night, and 50 this morning and smashed those PBs as well along with my first sub 20 ao12 

ao5: 18.71
ao12: 19.30
ao50: 20.98
ao100: 21.54


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 14, 2014)

Gah I suck

Average of 5: 31.948
1. 28.972 
2. 32.684 
3. (40.662) 
4. (28.880) 
5. 34.189

Edit: On cam aswell... upload?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2014)

6.61 Clock mo2 :3

6.54, 6.68 = 6.61


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 15, 2014)

Just wrecked my 5x5 PB single. 1:57.35. To put the solve in perspective, the one before it was 2:58.xx. I average about 2:40ish on a Shengshou that I tried to mod a while back and screwed up on, so turning is slow and bad. Still. Hyped for PB.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 15, 2014)

PB 3x3x3sim avg5

Best avg5: 5.484 (5.040) (9.263) 8.442 8.761 => 7.562

(5.484 was PLL skip in 43 moves, 5.040 was LL skip in 39 moves XD)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 15, 2014)

qqwref said:


> PB 3x3x3sim avg5
> 
> Best avg5: 5.484 (5.040) (9.263) 8.442 8.761 => 7.562
> 
> (5.484 was PLL skip in 43 moves, 5.040 was LL skip in 39 moves XD)



That's really impressive. Wow. Is that really with mouse controls? I can't imagine mouse being that fast.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 15, 2014)

First 12 timed solves in four days and two new PB's!
Ao12:* 27.407*
Ao5:* 24.411* (indented)
Times: 26.751, 32.167, _{22.318}, {(37.968)}, 22.417, 25.716, 25.101_, 32.902, 34.551, 31.417, (20.434), 20.734
Kind of varied times but still two 20.xx at the end!


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jun 15, 2014)

4x4 PB Average of 12: 48.28
Times: (59.04), 50.22, 42.68, (39.79), 50.76, 46.22, 45.82, 50.05, 52.36, 49.52, 49.46, 45.73


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 15, 2014)

Some official stuff

2:09.21 6x6 mean (7th in the world, decent I suppose)
18.09 OH avg, 15.22 single
9.58 skewb avg
Finally got a non-DNF BLD mean by going ridiculous safety mode - 2:51 mean lolol


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 15, 2014)

Fewest moves PB:

B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D U' B2 U' R' F' D' U2 B' L2 F D2 R B'

z2 y
M' B' R B2 U2 B' (6/6) Two 1x2x2s
y2 x' M' L F' L' U' M2 U R U' L' U (11/17) Rouxblocks + CLL
x' U M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M2 (14/31) LSE


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 15, 2014)

12.56 non lucky 3x3 single...easiest scramble ever  F2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F D' U2 R' D2 L D B F2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 15, 2014)

Pyraminx
Jun 15, 2014 12:45:31 PM - 12:51:58 PM

Mean: 7.71
Average: 7.65
Best time: 4.61
Median: 7.50
Worst time: 11.38
Standard deviation: 2.17

Best average of 5: 6.94
4-8 - 7.83 7.16 (9.02) (4.61) 5.83

Best average of 12: 7.65
1-12 - 5.25 (11.38) 6.47 7.83 7.16 9.02 (4.61) 5.83 9.98 10.98 5.74 8.28

1. 5.25 B' U L U' B' R U' R' U b' r u
2. 11.38 B R B' L' U R' B R' U' b' r' l'
3. 6.47 U B R' L R U L U' b r l
4. 7.83 U B' U' B' R' L' b' l u
5. 7.16 B' U R L' U' L' R' r l
6. 9.02 L' R B' L B' L' R U b' r u'
7. 4.61 U L U' R B U' B R r l u
8. 5.83 B' R B' L B' R b r l
9. 9.98 R B' R' U' R U' L' U r' u'
10. 10.98 U' B' R U B' R' L R' b' r u
11. 5.74 U' B L B' U' B L' b l u
12. 8.28 L R' B U' L' R L U' b r' l u

Not sure if the ao12 is PB...


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Fewest moves PB:
> 
> B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D U' B2 U' R' F' D' U2 B' L2 F D2 R B'
> 
> ...


M turns count as 2 moves in fewest moves.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 15, 2014)

Got my first pyra yesterday and learned oka method right away. Did a bunch of solves today.
sub-10 avg5 

So noob

stats: (hide)
number of times: 197/200
best time: 7.18
worst time: 40.00

current avg5: 12.54 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 9.14 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 12.68 (σ = 2.45)
best avg12: 10.62 (σ = 1.77)

current avg100: 13.55 (σ = 4.34)
best avg100: 12.90 (σ = 2.88)

session avg: 13.61 (σ = 3.98)
session mean: 14.04


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 15, 2014)

15 puzzle: 5.312, 63 moves, 11.860tps



Spoiler



7 0 2 11
3 1 5 10
4 9 6 12
13 8 14 15

URULLDRRDLLURDLULDRRURULLDRURDLULRULDRDLULDRRULULDRRULDLURRDLLU


----------



## qqwref (Jun 15, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> That's really impressive. Wow. Is that really with mouse controls? I can't imagine mouse being that fast.


Noooo, it's keyboard. On small cubes keyboard is much faster than mouse.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 15, 2014)

Yesssss. First sub-40 sec square-1 solve: PB single 32.070 

Have only roughly 110 solves lifetime. I feel like I am progressing faster on this puzzle than any other puzzle to date.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 15, 2014)

17.07 Heise avg5 :|

16.81, 17.04, (12.58), (24.05), 17.36

I don't really even. The 12 had ZZ-style F2L-1, so I don't think I should count it as Heise single PB.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 15, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> 17.07 Heise avg5 :|
> 
> 16.81, 17.04, (12.58), (24.05), 17.36
> 
> I don't really even. The 12 had ZZ-style F2L-1, so I don't think I should count it as Heise single PB.



This is so awesome. Keep pushing. It would be cool if you could Sub-15 globally with Heise.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 15, 2014)

5x5 PB single: 1:05.55
19/28/18






Failed at the 3x3 part


----------



## porkynator (Jun 15, 2014)

7.61 on video


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 15, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> 17.07 Heise avg5 :|
> 
> 16.81, 17.04, (12.58), (24.05), 17.36
> 
> I don't really even. The 12 had ZZ-style F2L-1, so I don't think I should count it as Heise single PB.



wow, very impressive. how many moves on average is your heise speed solves?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 15, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> wow, very impressive. how many moves on average is your heise speed solves?



It's not pure Heise, obviously. I usually follow Petrus F2L-1 (which takes me around 25 moves in a speedsolve because I *only* start on the Yellow-Blue-Orange 2x2x2 ).

Then it could take anywhere from 3 to 20 moves  to reduce to a 3- or 2-corner case.

So, probably 25+12+10= greater than 47 htm on average. But these moves tend to be highly [RU] concentrated after the 3x2x2. I'm going for speed, not efficiency, per se. But I guess there is some balance that needs to be found.

Porkynator probably gets <45 htm on average LOL. He knows so many FMC tricks, that it's not even fair. Also he can identify the correct commutator/conjugate in microseconds! I still use R' D R D' LOL!

I could definitely be faster if I always used ZZF2L, but I don't think that's the spirit of Heise.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 15, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> It's not pure Heise, obviously. I usually follow Petrus F2L-1 (which takes me around 25 moves in a speedsolve because I *only* start on the Yellow-Blue-Orange 2x2x2 ).
> 
> Then it could take anywhere from 3 to 20 moves  to reduce to a 3- or 2-corner case.
> 
> ...



I don't know exactly, but I think I'm not so efficient. I can do optimal commutators every time and I recognise them fast usually, but when I go for speed I use more moves than I should for F2L-1.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 15, 2014)

Rolled out a bad single. Pretty happy with this. All PBs as it is my first group of solves ever. I think I am going to do another Ao100 then start learning a method other than this beginners one.


Spoiler



*SQUARE-1*

Single
best: 32.070
worst: 2:45.740

Ao5
current: 1:03.707 (σ = 2.03)
best: 56.977 (σ = 0.20)

Ao12
current: 1:13.686 (σ = 11.92)
best: 1:07.335 (σ = 9.06)

Ao50
current: 1:19.344 (σ = 18.97)
best: 1:19.233 (σ = 19.07)

Ao100
current: 1:31.452 (σ = 26.54)
best: 1:31.452 (σ = 26.54)


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 15, 2014)

skewb 6.34 mo4000


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 15, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-15
avg of 12: 3.73

Time List:
1. 3.23 R' B U' B L' U B' L l b' 
2. 3.25 U' R' L R' U' L R' L' U' 
3. 3.44 U R U' L' U' R' B' L' l r' u' 
4. 3.97 L B L B U' L R' L l r' b u 
5. 3.50 L R' B R' L' R' B' L' l' r' u 
6. 3.33 L U' B' U' L B U L' l b' 
7. 3.86 U L' R' L U' B U' L' l r' b' u 
8. (7.32) L' B U' B' R' L B' R' r' b' u 
9. 4.17 L' B' L R L' U B U l r 
10. (2.83) U B' U B U' B U B u' 
11. 4.52 L B L' B L R B L' r' b u' 
12. 4.02 U' B' R U' L U L B l b u'
I got 7 straight 3.xx's in a row, wtf


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Jonatan Kłosko 3.66 avg12 skewb UWR


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2014)

8 puzzle movecount: 25.000 Ao12 and 26.938 Ao50. Ao50 is first sub-27; Ao12 is also PB.
E: 24.200/26.708
E2: Ao50 down to 26.312 already...
E3: 27.163 Ao100, about 4 moves better than my previous PB.

Does anyone know the average movecount for 8 puzzle?

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.969, 13 moves, 13.416tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




13872645

DRUURDLULDRUL



E5: next solve

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.335, *5 moves*, 14.925tps (movecount is tied PB)



Spoiler: Reconstruction




41326758

DLUUL


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 15, 2014)

Stackmat 2H 2-gen

Average of 5: 3.798
1. 3.347 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R2 
2. 5.076 R' U2 R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 
3. 2.972 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U R U2 R2 U 
4. (7.331) U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U2 R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R U R2 U' 
5. (2.880) R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R' 

Average of 12: 4.484
1. 3.392 R U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R2 
2. 3.846 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R 
3. 6.658 U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U R U R' U2 R' U' 
4. 3.449 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 
5. 4.903 U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U R' U' 
6. 4.920 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U' R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U 
7. 6.273 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U 
8. 3.347 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R2 
9. 5.076 R' U2 R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 
10. 2.972 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U R U2 R2 U 
11. (7.331) U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U2 R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R U R2 U' 
12. (2.880) R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R'


----------



## kcl (Jun 15, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> Jonatan Kłosko 3.66 avg12 skewb UWR



:O congrats to him!


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 15, 2014)

On cam!

Average of 5: 31.103
1. (29.658) Fw F2 D L2 B' Rw' B' Rw F2 B2 D B' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L2 U' Rw L' Fw' U Rw R2 L Fw' R2 B L U' R2 B' Fw2 Uw Fw2 U2 D2 B' Fw' R2 
2. (38.882) Rw' U' B2 D' U2 Rw2 Fw Uw' R' L Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 D' L2 F D L2 F' B2 U2 B2 R' Uw Rw2 Uw R Fw2 Uw2 L R' Rw' F2 L Fw Rw2 U2 R2 Rw 
3. 31.589 Rw' L U2 L' Fw' Rw D' U2 Rw Fw' U2 B2 F Uw Fw Uw' Fw Rw Fw F Rw2 B' Fw' R U' Uw2 F R' D' L' Fw Uw D' L Fw2 B2 D Rw U' Rw' 
4. 30.545 F D2 Rw' D' Fw' B' F Rw' R' L Uw' R2 L' B Fw' R B Uw F' U' Fw' D L U2 D Rw2 Uw D Fw R L' U2 R' B' U2 Fw2 U F' U' L2 
5. 31.175 U' L D' U' Fw U' Fw2 Uw2 B Fw U D2 F D Uw' B Uw2 D R Uw' Fw2 D B2 D Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U2 B' U Fw' L' Fw' U R2 L D Uw L' B' 

30.545 was sune PLL skip though...


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 15, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.27
1. (6.91) R2 D R2 D B2 R2 U F2 D F2 U L' B' F2 U2 F U' F D2 L D' 
2. 6.93 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F R D2 U' F D' U2 B D' R F2 
3. 7.57 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L D L2 D L' B' R2 D' B2 R' 
4. (12.92) R D L U F' D' F2 R2 L' U' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' 
5. 7.32 D' L' D F U2 F L' B' R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 

Sup.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2014)

Skewb avg12 on video:

Average of 12: 4.81
1. 4.49 B R' L' R' U R L' R L' U L B'
2. 3.65 B L' U' R B U B U' B' U' L R'
3. 5.83 L B' R L' B L B' U' R U' L' U'
4. 4.78 U' B' L B' U' L R' U' B' U R' L'
5. 5.65 R U L' R B R' L R L' R B R
6. (11.27+) R U' R' B' U' B' R L' R' U' B' L'
7. 4.87 U L' R' L R' L U L' R' B' R L'
8. (3.12) R' U B' L U' R B L B' L' B U'
9. 4.02 L' U R U' L U' B' L' R B' U' R
10. 4.82 L' U' L B' L' U' R L U R B R'
11. 5.21 L U' B' L R B L R' U L' U' L
12. 4.80 B L' B L' B' R' L' R' U B' U B


----------



## kcl (Jun 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Skewb avg12 on video:
> 
> Average of 12: 4.81
> 1. 4.49 B R' L' R' U R L' R L' U L B'
> ...



Vgj


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 15, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> On cam!
> 
> Average of 5: 31.103
> 1. (29.658) Fw F2 D L2 B' Rw' B' Rw F2 B2 D B' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L2 U' Rw L' Fw' U Rw R2 L Fw' R2 B L U' R2 B' Fw2 Uw Fw2 U2 D2 B' Fw' R2
> ...



just got these oh solves (in a row):

*13.244* fat sune, pll skip, no auf , (*13.186*) sune, pll skip, no auf , 20.306 , 22.920 . (22.925)

mo3: 15.5786 (PB) (maybe better but i forgot the time before the 2 13s)

ao5: 18.823 (fail) --- PB is 17.023 i think

my 4 best oh times ever were/are: 12.90 , *13.186* , *13.244* , 13.63 --- i average around 21ish


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 15, 2014)

On cam... swag.

5.71	L' B2 L' U L2 B2 R' L' U2 L' R F' D' F' L F2 R F2 D2 F U L' D2 B L

ttw though, so idk


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 15, 2014)

2.02 2x2 ao12 on cam. Will upload when my internet starts cooperating.


----------



## qaz (Jun 16, 2014)

apparently not touching a cube for a week made me faster

9.79 single
11.40 mo3 (pb by .06)
11.79 ao5
*12.62 ao12* (pb by .20)
13.28 ao25 (pb by .14)
13.63 ao50 (pb by .46)
13.84 ao100 (pb by .67)



Spoiler: Times



13.34, 13.34, 12.72, (10.67), 14.77, 16.14, 14.68, 14.08, 14.29, 13.66, 12.16, 14.68, 13.50, 12.93, 11.58, (18.72), 12.12, 13.91, 12.00, 12.42, (10.95), (10.84), 13.80, 14.36, 13.62, 13.86, (17.22), 13.14, 14.42, 12.87, 12.81, 13.50, 15.68, 14.30, 12.08, 16.83, 15.45, 13.50, 11.79, 15.38, 12.00, 13.18, 11.86, 16.26, 13.54, 13.14, 15.90, 16.99, 11.10, (20.40), 13.35, 12.07, 12.74, 13.65, 14.24, 13.30, 13.15, 13.60, 16.47, 13.05, 16.48, 13.25, 13.62, 14.44, 15.71, 15.54, 15.70, 14.54, 15.38, 14.44, 13.47, (18.67), 15.87, *11.36, 12.81, 12.46, 15.35, 14.11, 11.63, 11.89, 13.62, 12.75, (9.79), 12.46, 13.13*, 15.68, (17.47), 12.17, 15.10, 12.36, 11.77, 15.01, 12.98, (10.86), 14.82, 16.62, 15.34, 13.26, 15.51, 16.09


----------



## kcl (Jun 16, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> On cam... swag.
> 
> 5.71L' B2 L' U L2 B2 R' L' U2 L' R F' D' F' L F2 R F2 D2 F U L' D2 B L
> 
> ttw though, so idk



Daaaamn


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Daaaamn



Not even sub-5 <3


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 16, 2014)

YESSSS WORTH DOUBLE POST

Average of 12: 8.339
1. 8.068 R2 D2 U2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B D B2 L U' L2 F D2 B' R2 
2. 7.900 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 F' D B' R2 B' R' F' D2 R2 U' 
3. 9.329 L' D' B' R F' L' D' F2 L' B U B2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 
4. 7.831 L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R F D2 U L F L D' L' 
5. 8.475 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 L D B2 R2 U2 B R' U F' R 
6. 8.743 F' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' L D' U2 B' F' D' B2 U B' L2 
7. 8.069 U B2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' U R F2 D L R2 F D' F U2 B 
8. 8.986 D2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 B U F L' B D' U2 B' R2 D B 
9. 8.035 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 R F2 U' R U2 B' F2 D2 R' D 
10. (9.385) F2 R D2 R B2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 L F' R' B D2 F2 U F U B2 
11. (7.593) B U2 F' R2 L' U D' R' F' L2 U L2 F2 U F2 U D2 R2 L2 U' 
12. 7.952 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' U L F R' B F2 R D F2 R' U 

SUCK IT KENNAN


----------



## kcl (Jun 16, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> YESSSS WORTH DOUBLE POST
> 
> Average of 12: 8.339
> 1. 8.068 R2 D2 U2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B D B2 L U' L2 F D2 B' R2
> ...



No. 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011HUTN01


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> No.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011HUTN01



<3

What even... consistent

Average of 12: 32.070
1. 30.395 Uw' D' Rw2 B F2 R' D' Fw2 U' Uw' Rw D2 L' F2 B' L U Rw' U' B2 D' R Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L R' D' Fw2 F' U' B' U L' Fw' U' L' Fw' R B2 
2. 31.001 D F L B D' Uw Fw U2 Fw' D2 Rw D' B Rw' D' B2 Rw2 D' L' R Uw2 Rw Fw2 U' B F' L2 R2 Fw2 D Uw U' L' Rw2 D R B L2 B' F2 
3. 32.016 R2 F R Fw R' Rw' L Uw Fw D2 U' Uw Fw2 L2 B' Uw2 R D' Fw2 F B Rw' F2 U2 Uw F2 B2 Rw' U' B2 Rw2 L' B2 D2 R Rw2 U2 F2 U2 B2 
4. 30.833 F' Fw R' L D' Rw2 D' Rw' Fw' Rw U' B D' F2 L F2 Rw' U' Fw2 U L' U' Uw' R2 D L Fw' F L Uw2 Fw' F' D' R' Fw' B U' L' D Fw2 
5. 33.893 Rw R2 Uw Fw2 R B2 Uw2 R2 Rw F Uw L2 R2 Rw2 U Rw F U B R Uw2 U' Fw D' Uw F' D' Uw' Rw L R2 D2 Uw' Rw D F2 B' Uw2 Fw' D' 
6. 33.122 B L' F' Uw F2 L2 R2 Uw' L' F2 R' Uw2 B Uw' Rw2 Uw L2 D F2 Fw2 L' B2 R' Fw Rw U R2 U2 Uw' F2 Fw' D2 R' U2 L2 Rw' B2 D' B' R' 
7. (36.973) R' F Uw D2 L' F B Uw' L' B R Fw2 L' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L' Fw' B' U' L2 D U L2 B L2 D B U2 R' F B2 Uw2 Rw2 U' R' D2 F2 
8. 30.275 Fw' Uw D' Rw' D' R Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' D' U' R' Fw' F B2 R L' B R' F2 Fw' L R2 Fw2 U2 D Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D R2 Uw' R2 U' L2 Rw Uw2 R2 
9. 30.724 F' B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D2 Fw' Uw2 L' Fw2 Uw Fw' D2 L2 R2 Uw2 L2 Fw' B2 Uw' L' Rw B U Fw2 B' L2 F U Rw' Uw2 B' Uw R Uw D L Uw B 
10. 33.773 Fw2 B F' L D R L B F' Uw2 R' F Fw R2 U2 Rw B D2 Fw Uw' Fw' F B2 Rw L U2 B' U2 Fw D' Uw U2 F' Fw' L Fw2 Rw2 B D' L2 
11. 34.668 B D' L2 Fw2 D R U Fw' L R F R' F Uw Fw Rw Fw2 F2 L U Fw' L F2 Fw D' Uw' Rw' Fw' R Uw R' U2 B2 Rw2 U2 D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' 
12. (29.563) D L' R2 Fw R' B2 Rw' Uw' Fw Rw Fw2 D2 B2 Fw' F' Rw2 R' F D B L' F2 B' Uw' F Uw B2 L Uw B2 L' F2 L' Uw' L2 U2 B' D' Uw2 Fw

Edit: That whole average of 12 was done with a small internal missing... wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Session average: 14.516
1. 14.420 U' F2 D U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 B D F R' D2 U R D2 U2 B 
2. (15.213) D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' U F2 U' B2 R' U L B2 R2 U' R B' U2 F 
3. 14.705 R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L U B2 L R2 B' F2 U F 
4. 14.422 D' U' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F D' L' D L2 D' B' R' F D 
5. (13.411) D F U2 L U F2 R' U2 F' R2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L2 


sub 15 again


----------



## timeless (Jun 16, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH Average of 12: 22.27
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OH Average of 12: 22.61
1. 21.15 D R2 U2 R D F R D' F2 L R2 D L2 D2 F L2 D' R2 B R2 D L2 B' D' B 
2. (14.77) F' B' D2 R2 U2 B' R2 U B2 D2 R2 B U' B' U' F2 U2 D F2 U F B2 U F R' 
3. 27.10 D' R F' R2 D2 B' F U2 F2 B' U' B' F' U' D' F B' R' U' L R B' L2 R2 U 
4. 22.30 D F2 U' D2 F2 R' L B' D F2 L' U' L' U B U' D R L D' F' L' B2 L D2 
5. 19.89 L' D L R2 D F L' U2 D' R D' U F2 D B L' U L' U2 D F U' L F' U 
6. 21.05 D2 B2 R' F U' D L F2 U2 R D U2 L' B2 F R2 F' R U' L' B2 U' B' D2 R 
7. 21.44 B' U F2 B R2 B2 D F' L F' U' F2 B D' B' U B2 R L' U2 L B2 U' B' L' 
8. (31.29) U2 R2 B U2 F L2 F2 L' D L' B' R2 B' D' B L2 B' F2 L2 R2 U R' L' D2 R' 
9. 16.79 L' D' B2 L2 R' D' B2 R B L F2 D2 L' D2 F R' D B R U2 R' B2 U2 D F2 
10. 29.61 D2 R2 F' D' R2 D U' R' U2 R' B2 R B L U' D F L' F R2 U2 D2 F U R' 
11. 24.72 R' B' L' F' D2 B D2 U' R D' R2 U' F' U D R F' B U' L F' D' R' D2 F 
12. 22.02 U2 R2 U' L2 B U F D' F U' B' U2 L F2 D' U2 B' U D' L' R B2 F2 L' B


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm ranked in the top 20 averages for all official nxnxn events now


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm ranked in the top 20 averages for all official nxnxn events now



Wow! Congrats! It's just you and Feliks in that club. Mats is just barely missing the 7x7 (ranked 26). Plus you have top 20 Skewb and Mega... Get Sq-1, Pyra, and clock to finish all of the different puzzles


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

8.308 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L B' D L2 B' L B R' D'

Second best single. Can't reconstruct, but LL was F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F', I was able to recognize ZBLL during LS.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 16, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.308 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L B' D L2 B' L B R' D'
> 
> Second best single. Can't reconstruct, but LL was F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F', I was able to recognize ZBLL during LS.



something like this?

x2 R D F R' D2
R' U R
U' L' U L U R U R'
U' y' R U R' U R U' R'
U' L' U L U' y' R U' R' 
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

ottozing said:


> something like this?
> 
> x2 R D F R' D2
> R' U R
> ...



That was my cross+1, so probably.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 16, 2014)

Skewb

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-16
avg of 5: 14.49 

Time List:
1. 15.46 B' U' L' R U' L' B U L' 
2. 11.51 L' B' R U' L' B' L U' R' 
3. 16.50 R' U R' L U' R' L U' 
4. (22.40) U B R' B' R L R U' R 
5. (9.99) R' L R' B' R L' U' R'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 16, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 5.997
worst time: 20.363

current avg5: 10.052 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 7.834 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 9.703 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 8.410 (σ = 0.73)

current avg50: 9.327 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 8.890 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 9.131 (σ = 0.95)
best avg100: 9.087 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 9.114 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 9.232

avg50/100 PB


----------



## TDM (Jun 16, 2014)

LL
16-Jun-2014 11:31:05 - 11:41:04

Mean: 4.95
*Average: 4.96*
Best time: 3.19
Median: 4.81
*Worst time: 6.59*
Standard deviation: 0.96

Looks like progress, but my wrist is starting to hurt so I'll finish the Ao50 later (I've done 25 solves).

45. 3.64 B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F U2 F' U2 F' L F L'
46. 2.03 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2
47. 4.08 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 R' D' F2 U2 B L U B'

3.25 Mo3



Spoiler



LL
16-Jun-2014 11:31:05 - 12:11:36

Mean: 4.87
*Average: 4.89*
*Best time: 2.03*
Median: 4.79
*Worst time: 6.59*
Standard deviation: 0.91

Best average of 5: 4.03
45-49 - 3.64 (2.03) 4.08 (4.39) 4.36

Best average of 12: 4.50 *PB*
39-50 - 4.93 (5.18) 5.16 4.91 4.51 4.59 3.64 (2.03) 4.08 4.39 4.36 4.39

1. 4.81 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D R' B R' D U L2 F U' F'
2. 5.38 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B L2 B R L2 B' R' L2 B2
3. 6.56 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B' L U L' U' B R2 B2 U2
4. 4.12 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 U L U L2 U' L2 U L
5. 3.57 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' L' D L F2 U' L U2 L'
6. 5.28 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U L B' R B' R' B2 L' F2 L2
7. 6.19 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U' R' F' R U2 F' U F U' F'
8. 6.17 U L2 U R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 R L B R2 B R L'
9. 4.74 R2 D B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F U R U' R' F U F2
10. 3.48 B2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' B L U B' U2
11. 6.59 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R U R2 B2 R B' U' B' R'
12. 4.50 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' F U F' U' F U F' U' L'
13. 5.27 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 D' U' L' U2 F U' R U' R' F' L'
14. 4.82 R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U L' U2 F' L F L' U2 L'
15. 4.24 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L F' L U' L2 F' U F'
16. 6.31 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U B' L B2 L' F R B F' L2
17. 4.34 L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U F2 L F L' F U2 F' U2 F'
18. 4.51 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' U' L2 U R' U' L2
19. 4.87 F2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' R F2 L F' L' F' R F2 U2
20. 4.87 U2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 U' F R F' U F R' F'
21. 6.53 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B' L' F2 L2 B'
22. 4.44 R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U R F U2 F U2 F' R F2 U2
23. 3.19 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 L' B D B D' B2 L
24. 4.76 D' R2 D B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 L' U2 F' L B2 F L' U2 L'
25. 4.26 R2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L U' F' U2 F U2 F U' L'
26. 4.35 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F U' F2 L2 F' L U L F
27. 5.43 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R' B' R2 B R L2 F2 L2
28. 4.71 U F2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U L B' R2 B R2 B' R2 L
29. 6.08 R2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' B F D2 B R U2 F2 R
30. 5.12 U' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F' D B2 D' L F2 L' F'
31. 4.99 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U F2 R' F2 R2 B' R' B2 L2 B'
32. 5.37 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F' L' F2 L F' L2 B2
33. 4.57 U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D' B2 R L' F U2 F2 R L'
34. 6.21 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U B2 D2 F' R' D' R D F' R2
35. 5.99 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U F' D' U' L' U L D F L2
36. 5.67 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F L F' L D2 R' B2 R'
37. 4.40 D' R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U' R' B R' U B2 L B' L
38. 4.52 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F L' B U2 L' B' L2 F U'
39. 4.93 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R U B' D2 L' F2 D' B' L
40. 5.18 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U F2 U R' U' F U R U' R F' R'
41. 5.16 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R L B' D2 F2 R' L U'
42. 4.91 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' F' D' F D L' F2 U'
43. 4.51 U2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L U L2 F2 L F2 U' L'
44. 4.59 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 B' L B' L U L' U' L'
45. 3.64 B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F U2 F' U2 F' L F L'
46. 2.03 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2
47. 4.08 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 R' D' F2 U2 B L U B'
48. 4.39 F2 D U2 F2 D' F2 U' R' F D F' D' R U' F2
49. 4.36 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L U2 B L' B' L U2 L
50. 4.39 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' F2 L' U2 B' R' B


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jun 16, 2014)

3x3 Pb 
Average of 5: 9.26
1. 9.54 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 F L2 D2 F D L' D R' U B' R2 D' L U 
2. 9.57 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L F R2 B' F U' F2 R D U' 
3. (7.96) R2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 F' R' U2 L' B' U L' B R2 U R 
4. (9.78) R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' R2 D R2 B L B U' L B L B U2 R2 
5. 8.68 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B L' U L U' B2 R2 D' U2 

First sub-10 average in which all solves are sub-10.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm ranked in the top 20 averages for all official nxnxn events now



Crazy, nice job!


----------



## TDM (Jun 16, 2014)

I think I average 14 now.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 16, 2014)

7.57 clock PB, also official, vid soon


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

2.498 2x2 average of 5



Spoiler: Solutions



2.463 R U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U'

z // Inspection
F R U' R' // OBL
D2 R' D R' F2 R D' R U2 // PBL

2.834 R F2 U R' U2 R' U' F R2

U' R U R2 U2 R' F2 R2 // Layer
R' U L U' R U L' U // CLL

4.064 U F2 U' R U2 R F2 R F

x y' // Inspection
R2 U' R // Layer
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U' // CLL

2.199 U2 F R U2 R U R' U R

y2 x' 
R' F U2 R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R' U // OBL / PBL

1.766 R F2 R' F U' R U F' U

z2
R2 F R U F U' R U R' U' F' U2 // Layer / CLL



Edit: 3.389 Mean of 100


----------



## porkynator (Jun 16, 2014)

Heise Average of 12: 16.98 PB
16.23, 18.40, 14.81, 17.29, 14.01, (10.98), 20.91, (25.87), 13.99, 19.96, 15.65, 18.52

I can't reconstruct the 10
Scramble: F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R B' U B2 R' B' D U2 R D 

U R' F R2
???
F R' F' R //EO
Triple sexy for L4C


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 16, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Heise Average of 12: 16.98 PB



wow



porkynator said:


> Triple sexy for L4C



wow


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2014)

9:26.45 2-7 Relay. Not sure how fast this is?


----------



## xsolver (Jun 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 9:26.45 2-7 Relay. Not sure how fast this is?



Feliks has the u(?)WR atm i think, his time is 6:18.09.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 9:26.45 2-7 Relay. Not sure how fast this is?



Compare it to your sum of PB singles/averages.

Mine goes 7:36/7:56/8:3x (actual pb).


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 16, 2014)

I was able to teach my older sister how to solve a Skewb in a 30 min car ride.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 16, 2014)

11.72 (I'll call this my pb since I don't remember what exactly my other 11 was )
accidental double xx-cross, but no oll skip or pll skip

R B2 R' U2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R D' L2 R' U2 B D2 R2 U'


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 17, 2014)

42.64 4x4 PB


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 17, 2014)

20.5 Ao5. So close to sub 20. Plus 22.5 ao12, 23.3 ao100 (rolling) Pretty proud of my consistency, less that a second between Ao12 and 100.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 17, 2014)

41.61 Square-1 with parity.

Seriously loving this puzzle atm. Halved my average in under 2 weeks. Starting to pop a lot now though. Is the Calvin's better for not popping than the cubetwist?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow! Congrats! It's just you and Feliks in that club. Mats is just barely missing the 7x7 (ranked 26). Plus you have top 20 Skewb and Mega... Get Sq-1, Pyra, and clock to finish all of the different puzzles


Yeah, someday... But BLD will be difficult for me 


uberCuber said:


> Crazy, nice job!


Thanks! Nice 6x6x6 results, now you gotta compete in 7x7x7 and overtake me again


----------



## NZCuber (Jun 17, 2014)

PB Megaminx sngle 1:32:36. 2 seconds off NR


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 17, 2014)

*Skewb*

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-17
avg of 12: 15.54

Time List:
1. 12.82 U B' L U' R' B U L' R' 
2. 13.55 B U L U' R' U' R' U R' 
3. 16.01 R U' R' B U B' L B 
4. (10.35) B L U' L' R' U' R L' 
5. 10.45 U' L' R' L' R L' B' L 
6. 14.67 L R' L' U L U L U 
7. 16.62 R' L' R' L' B R' B' R' 
8. 20.66 R L R' L R' U B R' U' 
9. 17.38 B L' R' U' R' U R U' R' 
10. 13.42 B L U' R U R L B' L' 
11. (21.50) L B' U' B R L B' U' 
12. 19.83 B L' R' U R L R L' B

*First 5 solves is a 12.27 avg of 5*


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 17, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Thanks! Nice 6x6x6 results, now you gotta compete in 7x7x7 and overtake me again



Bleh I'm really bad at 7x7 compared to 6x6 :| In any case, I probably won't be competing in 7x7 for a pretty long time since I'm not going to nationals this year


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 17, 2014)

Damn close to my PB Avg of 12: 21.582. 

Lazy Einstein Y U No Sub-20! (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

Time List:
1. 19.201 D2 L D2 R B2 F2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' D B' R' F' U2 R D' B2 F' U' 
2. 22.709 D R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L' U' R U L2 U B2 U F R 
3. 19.741 R' U R' L' U' D' R' F' U2 L U2 D R2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 B2 D2 
4. (16.982) B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 L D' U B L' F L R2 D' R2 F' 
5. 20.851 U2 R U R' L2 D L' U2 R' U F' U2 F R2 F D2 B R2 L2 B' L2 
6. 22.157 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R' D R2 B' U' F2 D B2 U2 F 
7. (27.566) F' R2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' F' R2 D2 B2 F R2 
8. 20.723 L B' R2 F2 D F' L' D R' U' B2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 
9. 20.796 U2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' U' R U2 F' R F D2 L' 
10. 25.712 L2 R2 D L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B R F' L D2 L' D' U2 L B' U' 
11. 25.620 L F' U' R' L F2 U L2 B U2 L U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F 
12. 18.311 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F D L R F' L' R2 B L' D' U'

*EDIT:* (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ !!!!!

avg of 12: 21.333

Time List:
1. (25.620) L F' U' R' L F2 U L2 B U2 L U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F 
2. (18.311) F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F D L R F' L' R2 B L' D' U' 
3. 20.826 L' F U F R2 D F2 R U L2 B U2 B R2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 
4. 25.217 D' U2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 U R' D' B' R2 U' F D U' F2 R 
5. 22.953 F2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R B D2 B R' B' D L D 
6. 19.340 F2 D' U R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U B' R D' U F L2 U B L F' 
7. 23.381 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D U' L' R2 B D' L2 R' 
8. 21.460 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' U L2 B2 U R' F' D' L R 
9. 18.428 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 F' U B R' D2 L2 B2 D B' R' U 
10. 20.975 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 B' L2 R2 D R B D' R2 D R D2 U' L' 
11. 18.798 B' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R' B' L' D L2 U' B R U' F 
12. 21.950 D' R U' L B' R F' D2 F L' F2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 17, 2014)

Heise single

1. 10.56 U' R2 D B2 D B2 D L2 D' U' B2 L B R2 B2 F' L' F2 U L U2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 17, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Heise single
> 
> 1. 10.56 U' R2 D B2 D B2 D L2 D' U' B2 L B R2 B2 F' L' F2 U L U2



:O
L3C skip?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 17, 2014)

sub 5 ao50 for 2x2. Yay



Spoiler



Session average: 4.795
1. 4.045 R F U F' R F' U F2 U' 
2. 4.964 R' F2 U F' U' F R2 U R2 
3. 3.816 U' R F U F' U' F R2 U' 
4. 5.256 U F2 U' R U' F2 R U' F' 
5. 4.208 U2 R F' R' F R F' R U' 
6. 4.683 F' R' F2 R' U2 F U' R' F' 
7. 4.858 R2 U R' U' R' F2 R' F R U' 
8. (6.681) F2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R' 
9. 3.474 F2 R2 F2 R' F' U F R U' 
10. 5.481 R' U F2 R' U2 R' F U2 R' 
11. 5.078 U2 R2 F' R U F2 R2 U' F 
12. 4.005 U F R F2 U' R U' R F 
13. 5.265 F2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U R U' 
14. 5.133 F' U2 F R' U' F' U' F R' U' 
15. 4.133 F' U2 R' F2 U2 R U' F R' 
16. 4.723 U R' F' R F2 U R' U R 
17. 4.589 F R2 F2 R2 F R U' R2 U' 
18. (3.242) R F' R2 F U' F' R2 F2 U' 
19. 5.177 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R U2 
20. 5.609 R' U2 R U F' R F2 R' U2 
21. 4.896 U' R F R' U2 F2 R F R2 U' 
22. (3.445) F R2 U' F' U' R2 F U F2 U' 
23. 5.356 U2 R' U R U2 F' R2 F U 
24. 5.088 R2 U' R2 F U2 F U R2 F2 U' 
25. 5.058 R F' R2 F' R' F U F' R2 
26. 4.741 R' F R2 F' U2 F' U F U2 
27. 4.542 F' U' F R2 U' R U2 F2 U2 
28. 3.500 R F' U' R F' R' U R2 F U2 
29. 4.650 F R' F2 U R2 U' F' U' F' 
30. 4.507 U' R' F R U2 R U' R' U' 
31. (3.106) U2 R2 F U' R' F2 U R' U2 
32. 4.211 U' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' R U' 
33. 4.058 F R' U R2 F' R' F' R U2 
34. 6.082 R' U2 F' U R' F U R' U2 
35. 3.485 F' U2 R2 F R U' R F2 U2 
36. 5.550 U2 R F' R F' U' R U2 R' U' 
37. 4.535 R U' R U R2 U F' R U 
38. 4.218 F2 U' F' U' F2 U R' F2 R' 
39. (6.260) U F2 U' F R U' F R' F2 U2 
40. 5.537 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' F U2 F' 
41. 6.161 F' U' R2 U F' R U' R' U2 
42. 4.905 R2 F2 R U2 R F' U2 F U 
43. (6.496) U2 R' U R' U' R F R' U' 
44. 5.814 R U F R F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 
45. 5.823 R' F R' U2 R F2 R F' U' 
46. 5.164 F2 U' F2 U F R2 F U2 F2 
47. 4.760 F' U R F2 U' F R2 U F 
48. 4.411 U2 R U2 F' U' F' R U' R U' 
49. 4.112 R' F' U' R U F' R F R2 
50. 5.319 R U2 F' R' U2 R' F U2 F' U'



EDIT:
Sub 5 ao12 for last layer


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.737
1. 4.483 U2 F2 L2 R F2 R F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U' L2 F' U2 F' L' 
2. 4.683 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 F' R' U2 R' U2 R F' R2 
3. 4.904 R2 F2 L' F L2 F' L B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 L2 F2 R2 
4. 4.051 L' U' L2 F' D F' D' R D2 R' F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 L' 
5. 4.483 F U' R U2 R' U F R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' 
6. 4.019 D2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F L2 F' D2 R B2 U B' U' R' 
7. 5.079 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 F L2 B2 D B D' R2 F' R B R' 
8. (3.959) B R2 F D2 R2 B R2 F L2 D2 L F' D' F D L' F2 R2 
9. (6.008) L D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F' R D2 L2 B L U' 
10. 5.217 R U R2 F R F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 F2 U2 
11. 5.208 R2 F' U2 B L2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B L U F U' L' F' D2 B 
12. 5.240 B' L2 F' D F' D R' F2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F' U2 B2 U2 B'





EDIT EDIT:
Session mean: 5:14.399
1. 5:15.253 
2. (5:29.554) 
3. (4:58.390)


Heck yeah.


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> EDIT EDIT:
> Session mean: 5:14.399
> 1. 5:15.253
> 2. (5:29.554)
> ...


I'm guessing 6x6 from your signature? If so that's good, you're definitely better than me 

4.65 Cross+1 Ao50.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> I'm guessing 6x6 from your signature? If so that's good, you're definitely better than me
> 
> 4.65 Cross+1 Ao50.



Yup 6x6. I've changed it now.

EDIT: 4.88 ao50 for last layer. To think that the time it takes for me to do 2 algs is just a little faster than felik's zemdegs solving a whole cube.
EDIT EDIT: There were at least 10 Y perms in that average...
Edit edit edit: 2.12 cross ao17. I didnt know I was that good.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 17, 2014)

4x4: 35.712 avg5! YAY! (33.066, 37.643, 36.428, 39.142, 32.941)

37.524 avg12!

1 37.433
2 37.131
3 43.748 
4 42.982 
5 35.192 
6 35.879 
7 36.810 
8 37.926 
9 40.476 
10 35.124 
11 36.291 
12 32.514


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 4x4: 35.712 avg5! YAY! (33.066, 37.643, 36.428, 39.142, 32.941)
> 
> 37.524 avg12!
> 
> ...



Nice. Beats my avg12.

5x5 

1:13.78 avg12, 1:11.22 avg5


----------



## zhangcy (Jun 17, 2014)

还原/总数：1000/1000

best: 7.54 worst: 18.69

avo5： 10.98 (σ = 0.80)

avo12: 11.74 (σ = 0.84)

avo50: 12.11 (σ = 1.03)

avo100: 12.28 (σ = 1.08)

avo1000: 13.03 (σ = 1.07)

总去尾：13.03 (σ = 1.07)
总平均：13.04

详细时间:
12.45, 11.66, 11.81, 15.39, 13.24, 14.80, 15.83, 11.12, 11.74, 14.73, 15.34, 14.19, 14.38, 15.57, 14.33, 14.70, 18.10, 13.36, 12.15, 14.29, 12.31, 14.88, 17.07, 15.74, 14.66, 17.51, 13.06, 14.75, 14.68, 13.36, 14.21, 13.98, 13.55, 12.70, 13.94, 13.50, 13.49, 15.64, 14.40, 12.33, 13.31, 17.36, 14.22, 14.13, 14.17, 11.69, 11.54, 14.17, 13.39, 17.33, 11.50, 12.26, 14.36, 13.05, 13.36, 13.59, 12.67, 13.96, 13.06, 11.98, 14.10, 15.25, 14.98, 10.78, 14.76, 15.97, 14.66, 14.25, 12.86, 14.82, 12.56, 12.59, 14.02, 13.94, 14.95, 13.36, 12.10, 14.52, 12.63, 13.81, 12.91, 12.79, 13.27, 12.97, 13.91, 18.22, 12.10, 15.98, 16.06, 10.92, 14.91, 13.24, 16.18, 13.98, 14.72, 13.61, 12.87, 10.63, 14.40, 12.74, 14.43, 14.90, 12.11, 13.62, 14.38, 14.58, 10.81, 11.56, 11.60, 10.46, 14.12, 12.77, 14.14, 12.83, 13.39, 13.66, 12.97, 13.21, 14.54, 12.73, 11.10, 12.85, 12.57, 12.84, 13.49, 14.79, 13.27, 15.06, 12.34, 13.73, 10.48, 12.61, 11.65, 13.06, 15.70, 12.97, 12.31, 13.20, 10.13, 13.22, 14.22, 14.42, 12.85, 12.19, 14.39, 11.81, 14.63, 12.59, 13.70, 13.73, 14.82, 12.84, 11.92, 12.67, 12.14, 13.32, 13.34, 10.11, 10.89, 12.30, 11.29, 12.09, 12.96, 13.98, 14.21, 13.88, 11.90, 13.23, 11.53, 14.77, 14.40, 14.68, 12.51, 11.52, 10.62, 15.22, 13.33, 13.71, 11.71, 13.75, 11.23, 15.33, 14.23, 11.14, 14.61, 12.26, 13.94, 12.59, 11.86, 12.97, 15.23, 12.56, 13.00, 12.93, 11.65, 15.99, 13.89, 14.17, 13.81, 10.54, 12.95, 11.42, 12.33, 15.96, 14.03, 14.65, 12.82, 13.55, 11.22, 13.55, 11.89, 11.83, 13.27, 12.86, 13.93, 13.66, 11.18, 13.18, 13.69, 15.60, 13.14, 15.31, 12.19, 12.19, 14.20, 14.63, 11.82, 13.24, 9.81, 12.32, 11.17, 13.40, 14.27, 10.74, 10.61, 11.68, 12.44, 11.55, 11.55, 11.94, 12.20, 12.27, 11.46, 14.16, 12.14, 15.02, 10.96, 10.50, 14.94, 15.42, 13.81, 13.04, 11.78, 14.79, 14.07, 12.71, 15.45, 14.84, 13.44, 12.56, 13.04, 13.65, 13.29, 13.72, 11.26, 13.89, 11.08, 13.12, 14.22, 12.70, 11.69, 11.84, 12.02, 13.28, 11.61, 14.20, 12.09, 16.49, 13.68, 10.17, 14.49, 11.06, 16.48, 12.94, 14.24, 15.23, 12.05, 12.46, 12.59, 12.56, 13.26, 12.52, 13.86, 13.97, 12.06, 12.50, 13.17, 12.64, 12.85, 13.40, 13.18, 14.46, 12.84, 12.60, 12.96, 13.03, 11.52, 16.39, 15.03, 14.00, 11.60, 11.56, 13.64, 11.76, 13.64, 12.25, 13.54, 16.12, 12.64, 13.58, 12.18, 9.72, 12.40, 14.12, 10.89, 13.03, 14.26, 13.64, 16.04, 13.26, 14.99, 12.87, 12.18, 15.36, 14.21, 14.53, 13.35, 14.63, 13.85, 11.32, 10.20, 12.94, 13.55, 12.91, 14.68, 12.18, 13.51, 15.95, 12.73, 12.24, 14.19, 13.85, 13.01, 13.60, 8.26, 13.72, 12.84, 12.19, 13.71, 13.82, 13.49, 14.46, 10.15, 12.39, 12.41, 12.50, 14.11, 13.15, 12.75, 14.00, 12.21, 15.01, 12.16, 13.15, 12.02, 12.09, 14.18, 13.87, 12.79, 10.98, 13.81, 12.77, 13.67, 13.34, 14.57, 15.98, 12.84, 12.61, 11.40, 13.75, 10.87, 12.52, 14.11, 13.55, 10.92, 10.69, 14.95, 14.40, 12.11, 14.49, 13.38, 12.75, 12.64, 11.61, 10.63, 11.87, 13.93, 12.01, 14.49, 11.93, 11.26, 13.54, 13.59, 13.86, 13.67, 13.20, 14.19, 12.52, 13.92, 10.32, 11.31, 14.30, 14.30, 12.63, 13.42, 14.04, 12.57, 12.89, 13.60, 14.38, 14.99, 13.43, 13.57, 14.49, 12.54, 15.46, 13.86, 11.92, 15.05, 11.69, 12.68, 13.50, 14.03, 14.08, 11.73, 11.47, 11.21, 12.06, 13.87, 12.18, 11.26, 13.74, 14.09, 11.37, 11.48, 13.34, 12.44, 12.98, 13.71, 12.25, 14.79, 13.04, 12.33, 12.47, 12.74, 12.99, 13.16, 13.52, 13.53, 14.25, 14.57, 13.68, 11.23, 12.48, 15.10, 12.30, 11.77, 11.83, 14.55, 12.22, 12.43, 14.75, 12.03, 13.64, 14.22, 12.24, 13.66, 11.50, 10.70, 13.58, 9.87, 13.94, 15.88, 12.84, 12.76, 14.69, 14.85, 11.45, 12.24, 13.10, 13.06, 13.07, 13.55, 12.71, 13.20, 12.01, 11.07, 11.26, 11.88, 15.32, 13.35, 13.08, 13.95, 13.49, 13.18, 9.27, 13.48, 12.69, 11.60, 12.75, 13.76, 13.95, 12.36, 11.15, 13.00, 16.18, 11.04, 13.51, 12.46, 15.58, 13.51, 10.94, 14.29, 13.36, 13.12, 13.95, 12.77, 13.19, 11.41, 15.08, 12.47, 13.44, 13.78, 13.00, 16.06, 11.49, 14.29, 12.97, 11.23, 12.99, 13.88, 14.00, 12.42, 13.18, 11.70, 12.82, 13.52, 13.48, 13.49, 11.46, 12.93, 10.88, 13.69, 13.05, 13.73, 12.34, 12.64, 14.88, 13.83, 13.62, 12.13, 14.74, 11.28, 14.39, 15.41, 12.77, 15.94, 12.76, 11.41, 12.27, 13.60, 14.36, 11.10, 13.51, 12.18, 10.64, 12.08, 13.15, 11.26, 12.10, 12.85, 16.07, 12.78, 12.97, 11.95, 13.05, 11.32, 14.55, 12.17, 10.93, 11.80, 11.84, 12.53, 12.64, 12.33, 12.72, 12.22, 12.19, 10.68, 11.42, 16.07, 12.17, 15.68, 13.61, 13.45, 14.27, 13.23, 13.02, 12.04, 13.21, 14.28, 11.99, 14.14, 14.21, 13.12, 13.89, 11.06, 11.48, 14.15, 12.38, 13.03, 13.72, 11.96, 13.93, 14.42, 12.82, 12.56, 12.39, 14.20, 12.88, 12.06, 10.23, 9.62, 11.87, 13.16, 11.43, 15.74, 12.76, 12.99, 12.02, 13.04, 14.07, 11.81, 14.01, 13.75, 12.34, 12.37, 13.40, 10.75, 12.05, 13.65, 12.99, 13.77, 11.77, 11.35, 11.88, 12.72, 12.92, 12.30, 12.19, 12.89, 13.54, 13.30, 11.95, 12.51, 13.05, 12.71, 13.75, 13.96, 12.72, 13.70, 14.47, 14.21, 15.44, 12.90, 13.40, 13.02, 13.55, 12.14, 12.43, 12.46, 14.27, 12.79, 12.81, 13.67, 10.77, 13.57, 9.31, 11.86, 13.68, 13.49, 11.45, 12.25, 12.85, 14.47, 14.29, 12.82, 15.22, 11.82, 11.15, 14.33, 12.73, 12.41, 11.19, 11.41, 14.07, 13.63, 12.62, 14.61, 12.04, 15.55, 13.65, 12.12, 11.94, 12.74, 14.13, 12.61, 13.13, 13.35, 14.37, 13.26, 13.69, 11.51, 11.65, 14.39, 14.60, 14.48, 12.20, 12.92, 11.45, 13.41, 10.95, 13.01, 14.12, 14.26, 11.84, 10.86, 12.33, 12.18, 13.11, 14.14, 14.37, 13.69, 12.53, 13.36, 13.83, 13.49, 13.39, 11.15, 14.48, 12.29, 13.37, 13.07, 12.78, 13.11, 12.44, 12.79, 13.74, 12.99, 13.53, 11.67, 14.51, 15.07, 12.27, 13.24, 14.45, 10.76, 14.30, 15.41, 11.79, 14.17, 13.23, 12.80, 13.10, 12.83, 15.49, 14.96, 14.21, 12.03, 13.27, 14.20, 14.50, 12.33, 13.75, 12.52, 12.31, 13.89, 11.20, 13.26, 12.28, 11.50, 11.73, 11.19, 14.52, 10.62, 16.85, 11.17, 14.31, 12.14, 12.03, 12.19, 11.61, 14.59, 11.53, 11.38, 13.55, 11.93, 12.09, 13.79, 14.21, 12.43, 14.02, 10.67, 11.98, 10.50, 12.35, 12.99, 12.08, 11.67, 13.16, 11.09, 13.10, 11.25, 12.37, 9.92, 13.56, 13.08, 11.79, 10.45, 11.72, 12.00, 13.27, 11.41, 11.73, 13.64, 12.77, 11.39, 12.33, 14.87, 12.37, 10.67, 13.64, 7.54, 11.62, 13.69, 12.93, 11.59, 12.85, 13.63, 10.94, 12.49, 10.63, 14.87, 11.47, 11.13, 8.84, 12.47, 13.87, 13.62, 13.55, 12.12, 10.53, 10.50, 12.81, 11.90, 10.30, 11.67, 15.23, 11.62, 13.08, 12.98, 11.77, 11.69, 14.73, 13.37, 14.36, 12.03, 12.97, 12.15, 14.95, 14.44, 10.34, 13.45, 11.17, 13.32, 13.14, 11.90, 9.50, 13.72, 11.83, 12.23, 11.12, 13.48, 15.27, 12.33, 12.81, 11.96, 12.79, 12.93, 9.47, 10.89, 11.57, 13.34, 13.54, 11.97, 12.18, 10.90, 13.56, 10.68, 14.10, 11.63, 11.86, 12.60, 12.41, 9.51, 13.38, 13.56, 14.99, 13.27, 13.54, 15.01, 10.87, 12.18, 11.90, 14.23, 12.94, 15.93, 13.27, 14.18, 12.38, 12.37, 13.56, 12.58, 12.76, 14.26, 12.05, 11.75, 12.61, 11.93, 12.33, 14.65, 12.34, 12.67, 14.33, 13.28, 13.05, 12.21, 14.89, 13.21, 13.34, 18.69, 13.04, 13.77, 12.12, 13.14, 13.29, 14.61, 15.62, 11.64, 13.61, 14.81, 16.28, 13.15, 13.99, 12.79, 12.86, 12.79, 12.43, 13.07, 12.72, 14.93, 12.53, 12.17, 14.50, 12.75, 10.67, 14.25, 13.49, 13.84, 12.24, 16.89, 11.57, 10.69, 14.16, 12.94, 14.82, 13.82, 10.61, 13.14, 12.78


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> :O
> L3C skip?



yeah, lol


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 17, 2014)

56.55 mega single in weekly forum comp, second best time ever and on cam


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 17, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> i average around 21ish



just started a new qqtimer session yesterday using my new 55mm zhanchi (black) and got this (everything *bold* is pb):

stats: (hide)
number of times: 180/180
best time: 13.377
worst time: 32.625

current mo3: 18.379 (σ = 2.82)
*best mo3: 15.302 (σ = 1.45)*

current avg5: 18.379 (σ = 2.82)
*best avg5: 16.891 (σ = 1.96)*

current avg12: 19.930 (σ = 2.77)
*best avg12: 17.705 (σ = 1.40)*

current avg50: 20.115 (σ = 2.83)
*best avg50: 19.780 (σ = 1.63)* dunno about this but maybe

*current avg100: 19.946 (σ = 2.27)
best avg100: 19.946 (σ = 2.27)*

session avg: 20.290 (σ = 2.40)
session mean: 20.496

Session average: 20.290 (solve 1-180 (added 181-200 later))


Spoiler



1. 22.593 
2. 20.689 
3. (32.082) 
4. 20.192 
5. 22.289 
6. 17.905 
7. 24.417 
8. 24.756 
9. 17.872 
10. 17.168 
11. 18.338 
12. 18.193 
13. 21.073 
14. 22.865 
15. 26.193 
16. (15.745) 
17. 21.857 
18. 20.065 
19. 22.673 
20. 18.546 
21. 21.681 
22. 17.841 
23. 19.232 
24. 19.938 
25. (14.912) 
26. 18.352 
27. 18.528 
28. 20.800 
29. 17.745 
30. (15.841) 
31. 18.466 
32. 18.770 
33. 16.865 
34. 17.153 
35. (15.392) 
36. 22.753 
37. 20.753 
38. (32.625) 
39. 17.632 
40. 22.641 
41. 24.033 
42. (28.193) 
43. 22.145 
44. 22.289 
45. 17.584 
46. 21.073 
47. 23.361 
48. 21.137 
49. 22.289 
50. 18.417 
51. 20.402 
52. 20.657 
53. 20.273 
54. 23.377 
55. 19.857 
56. (31.425) 
57. 18.769 
58. 17.041 
59. 22.481 
60. 20.097 
61. 24.834 
62. 18.880 
63. 22.832 
64. 20.400 
65. 21.905 
66. 18.018 
67. 17.506 
68. 19.761 
69. 19.586 
70. 19.025 
71. 20.737 
72. (28.722) 
73. 22.497 
74. 25.649 
75. 17.073 
76. 22.529 
77. 26.353 
78. 20.849 
79. 23.473+ 
80. 21.152 
*81. 23.057 
82. 20.017 
83. 20.434 
84. 17.921 
85. 21.393 
86. 18.321 
87. 22.146 
88. 19.056 
89. 20.320 
90. 17.697 
91. 21.585 
92. 16.448 
93. 21.441 
94. 21.713 
95. 20.305 
96. 18.688 
97. (13.984) 
98. 18.497 
99. 20.208 
100. 18.945 
101. 21.392 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U B' L D B F D' L' R B2 U2 
102. 20.065 U F D' R F' U' D2 F2 L F U L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 
103. 16.658 D' L F2 L D R L' B' R' F D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D R2 
104. 19.041 D2 L' D2 L F2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L D' F' R' U R' D' B' D2 L' B 
105. 20.209 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F U2 F U' F R B' D' L2 F D U F2 
106. 26.593 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D B F2 U' R' D B' F' D2 B' R2 
107. 20.449 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 R' B' L2 U L' R2 D L' B2 
108. 17.632 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D U' B' R' B' D' L' B2 D' R F R' 
109. 23.825 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R D' R B' F D L U2 B2 L R 
110. 21.569 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 R' L2 B' U' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 
111. 19.921 U' D2 B D' F2 B' U' R B U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D' 
112. 19.552 D L' U' R2 U' F' D2 L U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 R B2 
113. 20.881 B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 L R2 B2 U R F D B' U2 R2 
114. 17.488 F D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 B U' F' D' B' R B' D2 R2 B' R2 
115. 19.185 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 F D' R' B L' B D B U' 
116. (15.313) U2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U R2 U B L' D2 R F2 R 
117. 20.161 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 R' D2 L' B R2 D B' F L' 
118. 17.440 L2 U' L2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L U2 F L' B' D U F' R U 
119. 16.241 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U' R B' F' D B U' 
120. 22.802 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 L' B D2 F2 L2 R' B2 F U L2 
121. 18.352 B2 R2 U' R' F' D' B' L' B' L' B2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 
122. 21.649 R2 B2 R B2 F2 R D2 B2 L B2 L D F' D' U' R F' D R' U B' 
123. 22.017 R' D2 L R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R2 B L2 R' U' B' L R' F' L2 F' 
124. 23.297 B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L' D' F' R2 B2 D' U L' F U 
125. 17.985 D' R L2 U' D2 R2 F R' F D' R2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 L2 B' 
126. 21.264 D R2 B' R2 L F' L' D' L U D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' 
127. 21.569 D2 L U' F' D R' F B2 L' F' B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 
128. 20.289 L2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D L D R' F' R2 B U L D' 
129. 19.041 U2 D2 B U R' U L2 F2 R F D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 L2 F' B2 
130. 18.740 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 B' L' U L' R' F' L2 D2 L D' 
131. 22.097 R' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 R F' R' F L' B' R F2 D' F2 
132. 19.120 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 R' B' R U2 R' D F2 L2 B L' 
133. 19.074 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 F D2 U L B2 D R B' L R' 
134. 21.729 D2 B U2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 L R' U' B' L U' B L2 D' 
135. 18.305 D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R B D F2 U L D' B2 L F L2 
136. 19.377 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F L' B' R D' L2 B R' U L2 
137. 26.370 D' F B' U2 L F L2 D B' R' D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 
138. 22.705 B' R2 F D2 B D2 B' U2 F' D2 F' D B2 F U' L' D F' D2 B2 U2 
139. 19.393 D' L F U' F2 D R2 F L' D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 B 
140. (26.801) U' R2 D' U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' L' U B' R F2 L F' D U' 
141. (31.314) B U L' D F D2 L' B U R' F2 U2 D2 B' U2 B L2 F D2 R2 D2 
142. 23.408 L2 D' R L' F2 U' F' R B2 D R U2 L' U2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' 
143. 22.961 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D' R' D' R2 B D R' F' L' 
144. 16.434 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B' R' B F L2 U2 B F' R' B 
145. 24.433 D2 B F R2 B2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' D' L D2 U' F' U2 L B2 R' B 
146. 19.281 D B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D F2 U' F' U' B U' L2 R D R2 B U2 
147. (28.289) L D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L' B L' R2 B' U B' F L2 
148. 19.761 U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 L D F' D2 F' U' B D L U2 
149. 16.897 L U' L U' D2 B' L U R D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 B 
150. (14.929) R2 B2 D R L F' L D' L' U2 D B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D F2 B2 
151. (14.080) D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 U B' L' U' F2 U' F' R' F2 R2 
152. 21.393 L' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L D' U B2 R U L2 B D' 
153. 18.848 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F U2 F' R2 U' F L' R B' R' B' L2 B F2 
154. 20.593 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D U2 B2 F' R' D R' U2 R' B L' D2 U' 
155. 16.289 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L' D R' F2 R B2 L' F2 L D2 R F2 U2 
156. 17.232 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L' D' F D' F2 U2 R' F' U L2 F' 
157. 18.369 R L' F U2 R2 D' F2 D2 L U R' B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 R2 
158. 19.730 L2 R2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R F2 L B L F' D' L2 D' U2 
159. (29.329) D' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U B' U2 L' D B' U' R F L2 U B' 
160. 16.993 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L' R2 D' R B2 R2 D R' F L' 
161. 17.169 D2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 F' R B L D' L' B2 D2 F2 U 
162. 21.009 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F R2 F R2 B2 L' F' L' U B L2 U L B' F2 
163. 23.041 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L D' U2 B L2 D F' L' U F' 
164. 19.024 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L' B2 R' D' B' L' F R U' R' 
165. 16.113+ D' F' B' R F D2 L U' D F2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L B2 
166. 21.665 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' U' R2 F2 R U B2 U2 F2 R U2 B' R F 
167. 18.929 U2 L' D2 R F2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D' B' R' B F' U L F2 D' F 
168. 16.769 R2 L2 D2 B' U L' D' L2 D2 R' B' R2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B L2 B' 
169. 24.449 R U2 D' R B' U' D2 F D B2 R' D2 R B2 R U2 L F2 L' B2 
170. 20.465 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L D2 R' F' L' B L2 D B 
171. 17.633 U2 B R F' R' F L D F' R' B2 L U2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 
172. 24.001 F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 U2 R U' F2 L' F D' U2 B U R' 
173. 17.153 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' U' F2 D' B' R' B2 R D2 F2 R' U' B' R' 
174. 22.273 R F2 R F' B R' D L' D B U2 L2 B2 U D' F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 
175. 19.456 U F' D' F L' U' R L F' R2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R U2 L' 
176. 23.184 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B L' D2 F' R U2 R U L2 R' 
177. (13.377) U2 R2 B' U F L' D2 F2 B D F' U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' 
178. 17.616 F2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B F L2 U2 L F' R' F' D' B U R D F' 
179. 21.505 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 U' F L' D2 B' D U R2 D' 
180. 16.017 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 B2 F' D L' B2 U' R2 B' U B F *
181. 23.569 
182. 23.570 
183. 16.609 
184. (27.490) 
185. 24.963 
186. 19.073 
187. 24.545 
188. 20.832 
189. 16.465 
190. 16.145 
191. 24.401 
192. 22.145 
193. (25.809) 
194. 19.953 
195. 19.728 
196. 20.560 
197. 17.473 
198. 20.321 
199. 22.481 
200. 18.321



sorry for the long post --- how do I add spoilers? (added now - thanks TDM )


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 17, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-17
avg of 12: 3.92

Time List:
1. 3.34 R B' L U B U L U L 
2. 3.62 B R' L U' B L B' L R 
3. 3.48 B U' R B' U' L' B' L' U' 
4. 3.60 U' L' R U R B' U L' R' 
5. (6.50) L' R U L' U B' R' B' R 
6. (3.19) R L' B L R' B' U' R' 
7. 3.45 L B' U B' L R L B U' 
8. 3.46 U' R' B L' R' L' R' L' R' 
9. 5.56 L' U' L U L' U B' L B' 
10. 4.07 L' B U' R' L' B' U R' B 
11. 3.74 U' R' L' U' L B' L U 
12. 4.91 B U' L' R' L' U L' B'

so many center skips


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> sorry for the long post --- how do I add spoilers?


[NOPARSE]


Spoiler



text goes here


[/NOPARSE]


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 4x4: 35.712 avg5! YAY! (33.066, 37.643, 36.428, 39.142, 32.941)
> 
> 37.524 avg12!
> 
> ...



Just beat it with a 37.347 avg12! 

I've done 92 solves out of an avg100 now so hopefully I can make it sub 40.

Edit:

solves/total: 100/100, Mean: 39.327
best: 32.514 | worst: 46.836

current 
mean of 3 41.317 (σ=2.98) 
avg of 5 40.918 (σ=2.50) 
avg of 12 38.608 (σ=3.13) 
avg of 50 39.312 (σ=2.69) 
avg of 100 39.255 (σ=2.69) 

best
mean of 3 34.643 (σ=1.93)
avg of 5 36.057 (σ=0.80)
avg of 12 37.018 (σ=1.95) 
avg of 50 38.935 (σ=2.46)
avg of 100 39.255 (σ=2.69)

COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## porkynator (Jun 17, 2014)

Heise PBs:

Average of 12: 15.85


Spoiler



1. 14.67 F L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' L' F' L R F' D L R' B R
2. (10.19) B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 L B2 R2 B' R2 F' U' F L F2
3. 14.82 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B L F L' F2 U B F' R B2
4. 14.49 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D F' L' R2 F' D' B2 D' R'
5. 16.51 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' F R B' F' L2 D' R B' U F2
6. 16.73 U F2 D B2 D F2 L2 U F2 R2 B' L' F' L R2 U' B R2 U2 R' U'
7. 15.84 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L F' D' U B2 D R F2 L' B2
8. 18.27 U2 R D2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' L' F L2 F' U' R' B2 L' D'
9. 17.87 L D' F' U2 R2 U B' R D R D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L F2 R2
10. 16.31 R' F' D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 R' B' R2 L2 B U2 B R2 B' R2 B2 R2
11. (18.76) B2 D L2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 D U' R' B2 L' F' U' L' B2 F L
12. 13.02 D2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' R2 B' R F' L' F' D' R U L2 B


First 5 solves are a 14.66 avg5. Reconstruction for the single:

10.19 B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 L B2 R2 B' R2 F' U' F L F2 

U2 Lw x' D F //2x2x2 (4/4)
y U R2 L U' L' //2x2x3 (5/9)
U2 R U' R //F2L-1+EO (4/13)
y U L' U' L U' L' U' L //All but 3 corners (8/21)
U2 y' Lw U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 //L3C (10/31)

Could have been sub-10, but I panicked and had a little lockup at the end

Also best avg100 18.32


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 17, 2014)

First solve of the day: 12.67 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R' F' L D' B F R B2 U' R

Should have been PB but I looked at the timer when I got to 4c, saw 10.xx and locked up on dots.

Reconstruction is definitely right for the most part - LSE might be different but I know it ended with E2 M' E2 M.


----------



## kcl (Jun 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-17
> avg of 12: 3.92
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I was waiting for you to finally sub 4 lol vgj.
One does not simply stop practicing skewb


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 17, 2014)

3x3x3 PB single/Ao5/Ao12/Ao50/Ao100/Ao1000.

Single
* Best: 11.435*
worst: 36.000

Avg of 5
current: 19.715 (σ = 1.43)
* best: 19.443 (σ = 1.39)*

Avg of 12
current: 22.306 (σ = 2.94)
* best: 21.333 (σ = 2.15)*

Avg of 50
current: 23.283 (σ = 2.63)
* best: 22.303 (σ = 2.30)*

Avg of 100
current: 23.613 (σ = 2.53)
*best: 22.752 (σ = 2.37)*

Avg of 1000
current: 23.748 (σ = 2.50)
*best: 23.748 (σ = 2.50)*

Average: 23.748 (σ = 2.50)
Mean: 23.831


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

Current average of 5: 5.643, 7.835, 6.527, (12.584), (5.518) = 6.668
PB
Also 67.667 movecount Ao5 PB

Current average of 12: 8.255, 8.175, 7.380, 9.282, 9.471, 6.585, 5.643, 7.835, 6.527, (12.584), (5.518), 8.986 = 7.814
PB


----------



## Chree (Jun 17, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 3x3x3 PB single/Ao5/Ao12/Ao50/Ao100/Ao1000.
> 
> Single
> * Best: 11.435*
> worst: 36.000



Congrats! Better than me. Full step?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 17, 2014)

4x4x4

AO5 PB: 1:05.63
1:03.98, (1:12.73), 1:05.58, 1:07.33, (1:02.58)

AO12 PB 1:09.54
1:13.50, 1:11.56, 1:06.47, 1:11.93, (1:18.26), 1:11.31, 1:03.98, 1:12.73, 1:05.58, 1:07.33, (1:02.58), 1:11.02


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 17, 2014)

Chree said:


> Congrats! Better than me. Full step?



Pll skip. The reconstruction is my sig. In 'personal best' under '3x3x3' there is a note attached to the time.


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 17, 2014)

10:01 2 - 7 relay


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 17, 2014)

1:06.893 5x5 single! That's actually my PB! Beats it by 3 seconds!


----------



## kcl (Jun 18, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Waaaaat?
> 
> U did 4000 solves ?!?!?!
> 
> ...



It's not that many tbh, I've done almost 6000 in the last two weeks alone


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It's not that many tbh, I've done almost 6000 in the last two weeks alone



True that. I recorded 2 Ao1000 for 3x3x3, am 700 solves in my OH Ao1000, and have done 150 square-1 solves after sending a day relearning algs; that has all been since the last weekend in May.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 18, 2014)

2nd Sub 9, but fullstep! 


U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 R F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B' L F R' B' U'

8.888 SINGLE

Inspection: Green front White top

XCross: U x' U2 R' L D'
2nd Pair: L' U L2 U' L
3rd pair: y' U2 R U' R'
4th pair: y U2 R' U R
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 18, 2014)

Average of 5: 1:23.76
1. 1:24.11 Fw2 F2 R' L2 Uw F' R Uw B Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 D2 L Uw2 B' F2 U D2 Rw' Uw2 L Fw' U2 Rw' L B2 U2 F2 B' Fw R Rw F2 L' D U2 L' B
2. (1:33.48) Fw B R Rw F' B2 Rw' Fw' L2 B U' F2 R F' Fw R' Uw2 D' U' B2 U2 D2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' U2 F2 L U' Fw F' Uw' U Rw2 Uw R2 Fw U' R2
3. 1:23.43 F' U' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 R L2 Uw' B F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 D L D' F L F2 B' D' Uw2 R U2 R F Fw2 D2 U' L Uw2 U2 B' U2 B2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw2
4. 1:23.75 F2 U2 Fw' U' Fw Uw' R' L B' F Rw' Uw B2 Rw2 L' B Fw2 R Fw' L2 R2 Uw2 F R2 Rw2 L' B2 D Uw2 F2 B2 Uw' B F Fw U B2 D2 U Uw2
5. (1:14.55) L U Fw' F D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 F Fw' L D' F2 Fw' Rw2 D' R' U' Fw2 Uw' B' D2 Fw F2 U' R' D' R Fw' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw' D' L' F' U2 R F2 

First sub-1:25 AO5. Sexy.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 18, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Average of 5: 1:23.76
> 1. 1:24.11 Fw2 F2 R' L2 Uw F' R Uw B Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 D2 L Uw2 B' F2 U D2 Rw' Uw2 L Fw' U2 Rw' L B2 U2 F2 B' Fw R Rw F2 L' D U2 L' B
> 2. (1:33.48) Fw B R Rw F' B2 Rw' Fw' L2 B U' F2 R F' Fw R' Uw2 D' U' B2 U2 D2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' U2 F2 L U' Fw F' Uw' U Rw2 Uw R2 Fw U' R2
> 3. 1:23.43 F' U' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 R L2 Uw' B F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 D L D' F L F2 B' D' Uw2 R U2 R F Fw2 D2 U' L Uw2 U2 B' U2 B2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw2
> ...



Is this megaminx? I'm guessing from your name.

And why are you learning ZBLS? Learning it would totally not be worth it unless you knew full ZBLL also.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 18, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Is this megaminx? I'm guessing from your name.



Those are 4x4 scrambles.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2014)

24.480 ao50 OH,
21.352 ao5 OH
And 16.708 fullstep single OH.

All after not practicing for a week...



Spoiler



Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-06-18 18:25

Default session

Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 16.708
Worst Time: 35.807
Session Avg: 24.480
Session Mean: 24.551
Individual Times: 
23.910, 19.702, 21.728, 24.754+, 22.199, 27.280, 29.693, 31.635, 22.901, 22.466, 22.330, 28.949, 19.914, 22.545, 24.629, 20.362, 25.165, (16.708), 19.067, 24.730, 24.168, 23.148, 26.252, 20.730, 19.446, 29.025, 22.351, 24.760, 30.060, 21.147, 23.183, 24.076, (35.807), 27.647, 23.327, 24.177, 28.483+, 22.656, 28.573, 25.194, 24.684, 26.372, 24.653, 30.513, 26.587+, 26.542, 23.892, 25.984+, 23.299, 20.159


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 18, 2014)

All are Pyra PBs 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 98/100
best time: 4.21
worst time: 33.62

current avg5: 8.83 (σ = 1.75)
best avg5: 6.55 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 7.86 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 7.51 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 9.59 (σ = 2.62)
best avg100: 9.59 (σ = 2.62)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 18, 2014)

All plls sub 1.75, doubt I can go much faster, my TPS Sucks.

edit: 2.71 2x2 Average of 12


----------



## imvelox (Jun 18, 2014)

*7x7*

Mean of 3: 2:57.41 on cam
1. 2:57.60 
2. 2:57.55 
3. 2:57.09 

lel, σ = 0.28

but not PB(2:52.93 mo3 and 2:44.97 single)


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 18, 2014)

4x4 single PB:

29.13 U2 Uw F2 D' F Rw D2 F2 Rw F2 Fw' B' Uw' Fw2 U D B2 D' R' Uw2 Fw2 B2 Uw' Rw2 U Rw Fw2 L' R2 F' B' Uw B U Fw U' Fw L2 Rw' Uw'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 18, 2014)

I figured that it would be kind've amusing to try feet for the first time today as part of the weekly competition. I planned to just do one solve, then DNF the rest of the ao5 my first solve was like 29 minutes even though i had F2L done like 15 minutes in, but i kept screwing up on PLL. I got bored bored like 15 minutes ago, so I decided i would try to do another one with the goal of sub 15. My time was 9:44.112 with a PLL skip. I was pretty suprised with that sub 10. I know that it is still really slow, but I have a new found respect for feet solvers, it is harder than I thought.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 18, 2014)

New full step PB today! *17.01*

two of the f2l pairs were made as I solved though. So I still consider it lucky. Whatever, I am excited!


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 18, 2014)

12.677 3x3 oh single 

easy x-cross, easy first pair, fat sune, cc u-perm 

hand-scramble though :l

i average around 20ish (i had a 19.946 ao100 yesterday)


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 18, 2014)

sorry for the double-post but this is separate...

3x3 OH

PBs are *bold* again

stats: (hide)
number of times: 300/300 (I did 100 today)
best time: 13.105
worst time: 32.625

current mo3: 20.950 (σ = 4.53)
best mo3: 15.302 (σ = 1.45)

current avg5: 17.964 (σ = 1.90)
*best avg5: 16.187 (σ = 0.26)*

current avg12: 19.385 (σ = 1.65)
*best avg12: 17.197 (σ = 1.51)*

current avg50: 19.128 (σ = 1.88)
*best avg50: 18.960 (σ = 2.04)*

*current avg100: 19.513 (σ = 2.08)
best avg100: 19.513 (σ = 2.08)*

session avg: 20.083 (σ = 2.33)
session mean: 20.234



Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.513
1. 17.904 F R2 D B2 R U' B U2 D' B2 R2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 B' 
2. 20.753 F2 R' U2 R B2 L D2 U2 R' F2 U2 B' L U' L D F R' D2 U' 
3. 17.136 F2 R B2 R' F2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R2 B' D' U' F2 L' R2 F' L' U' B' 
4. (26.625) D' B2 L' D F2 U' R D' F' B2 R B2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 L F2 L' 
5. 18.897 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U R' U B F2 D F' L D2 F2 D' U2 
6. 23.841 R' B R2 U F U2 D2 F L' U D2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 
7. 23.873 U2 R' U' R2 D F R B2 U F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 
8. 21.281 R F' L' B D2 R U L' U' B2 L D2 R B2 L B2 D2 R' F2 L 
9. 19.280 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 D' B2 D' L' U F' D' B' D L F2 U2 L' 
10. 16.657 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 U' R B R B2 F' U L2 R' U2 F 
11. 19.121 B' D' B U B' D2 F2 L U R2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 L2 
12. 18.929 F B U' F2 R' D F' R L F U2 F2 L' B2 R B2 R D2 B2 R' D2 
13. 22.177 F2 L' F2 L D2 L' R U2 B2 U B D L' B' R' F L D2 
14. 17.217 B' D2 B U2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' U L B D B2 U B2 U R' D 
15. 21.936 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 L2 F2 U R2 B' R' U' F R F R U' B2 F' 
16. 20.592 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 B L' F' L R' U' L2 D2 L2 R' D 
17. 18.833 F D2 R' B2 D L F' R' U2 D R F2 B2 U' D2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 L2 
18. 17.489 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 R D F' L R' F2 R' D2 
19. 22.928 D2 R' F2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' R B' L2 D B' F' R' U2 R2 D' L 
20. 19.696 D' B2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 L' B D R D2 R2 U 
21. 19.267 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' D' F2 U' F' U2 R' D' U' B' R 
22. 19.872 U' D' F L' F B2 L U2 B D' B D2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 F 
23. 18.097 L U F2 R2 U' F' L F2 R D R2 F2 U2 F2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 
24. 20.529 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 D B L R2 U L D' R' U' F' D2 
25. 16.865 F' B' L2 B R L2 U2 F U B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B L2 F2 
26. 19.841 B2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' L2 F2 U' F' L' R' B' D' U2 
27. 16.800 F U' L B' D L2 D' F2 L F2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 
28. 21.233 F U F D F' B2 R' F U D2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B L2 B U2 F2 
29. 18.193 F2 R B2 R' D2 R' B2 L R2 F2 R2 U F' U2 F L D B' D R B 
30. 14.897 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 L' B D2 F L D2 L2 R' U R' 
31. (26.754) D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F' L' D' U' L2 F' R D' F' R2 
32. 17.585 F2 R2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F U B D' L U F2 L2 R2 
33. 20.321 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' F U B' L' F' L' D' B2 L R' 
34. 22.897 B L B R' F' U' R F2 L U R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 
35. 22.768 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 D2 B2 R' D U' L' U F R U2 F2 R 
36. 22.801 B2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R B2 U2 F U L U' F R2 U' F' L' 
37. 21.346 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F D' B' L' F' L' F2 D F' 
38. 21.106 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 D2 U' F2 U B' D2 U2 R B2 U' B2 L2 R' U2 
39. 23.041 D2 B' D2 B L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' D2 L D' U' B L2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 
40. 19.730 U R' D L' B R2 F L' F2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 D' F2 B2 
41. 20.849 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' D U B' R2 D L2 D B' 
42. 20.305 U L' F2 R U' D2 L2 B D F' L F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L F2 
43. (13.904) F2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L F2 R' D F U' L' R' B' R F' D2 L' 
44. 19.329 L2 D B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D' B2 U L B' R F2 R2 F' U L' F' U' 
45. 20.710 R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R' D2 U' L' B2 F D' U' R2 F' 
46. 15.536 L2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R B D F D' L2 R' D' U2 B 
47. 18.096 R U D' F' D' L U2 F' B L' D2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 D R2 D B2 
48. (14.576) F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 L' U B U' B L2 D2 F' U L2 
49. 21.633 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 U B2 L2 F L' F2 D' F' D2 F U L U2 
50. 22.321 L B2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 B' U2 R' D2 U' F' D' L' F2 
51. 23.058 R' D2 L U F' R2 U R2 F L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 
52. 19.569 R' L D' B' R2 B2 U' F' R2 L U F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U 
53. (24.657) B U2 D2 R' B U' L2 B' R' D' R B2 L U2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 B2 R2 
54. 18.897 U F U F' L2 D' R U' F2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F U2 B U2 D2 
55. 19.201 D' B2 D L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F U' L' B2 L' D' L2 B2 D2 B2 
56. 18.209 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B' L2 R F D L U' R2 U B2 
57. 20.658 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' D U2 R' F R2 D' L2 D2 F D' 
58. 20.241 R2 F' U D F' D' L' D' R2 F' L D2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 R 
59. (25.841) L' U2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 U' R' F D B' F' U' L2 F U2 
60. 22.065+ U2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U B' U R' U' R' F' U' R F U2 
61. 20.080 F2 U D R' F U D B R2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' L' B2 
62. 21.345 R2 D2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 R2 F R D2 B' D' B D2 B2 
63. 18.305 L2 F U B' D2 B' U' B2 L D2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 
64. 18.097 B L' U F' R D2 F' D B2 L U2 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 
65. 17.025 R F L2 U' L D F2 L D' F U2 B' R2 B2 R2 L2 B L2 F D2 
66. 16.769 L2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D R2 B2 L' U2 R U' F D F' R B R2 
67. 19.760 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 B' D L R D' U' L' B' R2 U F 
68. 18.785 R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' F D' L U L D F L' B2 R' 
69. 21.521 R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 D R' D' R2 F' L D2 R' D R F2 
70. 19.601 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 L F' R D' L2 D U B L 
71. 18.449 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' F' U' B U B' F' R' B2 R' 
72. (13.105) L2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 L D R' U F U2 B' L2 B R 
73. 20.994 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 R F L R D L2 B' L R' U' 
74. 19.617 L F' L U D2 F B R' F L F2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 D' 
75. 17.169 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L B U' F' L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 
76. 23.441 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D B' L' R' B R F' U' R F' D2 F'
*PB ao12 starts here (sooo many x-crosses)
77. 17.041 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F R2 B R2 D2 L U R2 D B2 
78. 19.168 R2 D U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 R' D2 F D U2 L2 D' U2 B' D'
PB ao5 starts here
79. (14.481) U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U B D F U' L' U' R' B2 L B 
80. 16.113 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F D L2 U' B' D2 B D B R' D' 
81. 15.969 R D F R U B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 
82. 19.376 U R2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L F' U F' L' D' L B2 F 
83. 16.480 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 B D' R B L2 F' D2 B2 F' U'
PB ao5 ends here
84. 18.449 U2 F' L' D' F R D2 F R' B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 
85. (14.656) D' L' B' U' L' F' L' F' U R' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D 
86. 17.872 D U B2 D' F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U' F' L' B2 D U L F U2 F2 U 
87. 20.898 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U R' F' L2 B L2 R' B2 D2 
88. 16.850 L2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' F' U F R B' D F' D2 B' R 
PB ao12 ends here*
89. 20.897 F2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 U' L F' L U2 R B2 U L' B2 
90. 19.409 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D B D' L' D2 R F' L2 D B2 R 
91. 19.137 R2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B' U' L' R' D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 
92. 20.833 D2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B L F D' B2 L' F D F U 
93. 18.160 U' D2 L' U2 F' R F' D L' B2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 
94. 19.874 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F U B' R2 D2 U L' D' R' B 
95. 21.649 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F U R F U L' B2 D' B2 L R2 U2 
96. 16.705 B D' R2 L' D2 F B2 D B L' B L2 U2 F L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 
97. 16.865 R' F B' U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' L F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F2 L' U2 L 
98. (25.824) L2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U L F' D2 U2 L' F' U L B2 D' 
99. 20.161 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D R B U2 B2 F' R2 F' R' B 
100. 16.865 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B D' R F2 L2 D' B' U' L


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 18, 2014)

7.75 ao100 + 7.49 ao50 + 7.21 ao12 (with counting 9)

Average of 12: 7.21
1. (5.99) R U2 R' D2 R D' R F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U D2 L2 U' B2 
2. 7.02 B' L2 B' L2 F L2 F' U2 B' U2 L B L B F D L2 U' F2 R2 
3. 6.95 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' U2 L2 R D2 F D' B2 L' U' 
4. 6.98 B2 R2 F' B' D L D2 B R B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 
5. 7.18 B2 U L2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 U L F' L2 D R2 B' R' F L U' 
6. 6.93 D2 R2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 U L F2 D' B' F D L' U B' U' 
7. 7.36 B2 L U2 B D2 R' L B' U R' B2 L D2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 
8. (9.78) D U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F' D F D2 F2 R B2 F D2 L2 
9. 7.29 U' R' F U F2 B2 L D' R' U D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R U2 R' U2 
10. 6.24 R2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B L2 R' U L R F L' 
11. 9.28 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B L' D R U' R' D B U2 
12. 6.88 U2 F U L' D L U B R2 D2 L U2 R F2 R' D2 L2 D2 L2 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 7.75
1. 7.20 L2 D2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 B R2 U2 L' U' B L' R' U L2 U' L 
2. 6.69 U' D' F B2 U' B' L' B2 U F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F U2 
3. 8.12 R D B R' L U' R2 F R L' U D' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 
4. (5.62) D2 B2 F D2 B L2 B L2 F L2 D2 U' B2 L' B' D2 U F2 L R' U 
5. 8.00 U2 L D R F U2 D B' R2 L D' L2 D' F2 B2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 
6. 6.85 B2 L F U F' R2 D2 B' L U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 
7. 7.05 R2 B2 F R2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' U2 B R' B D' B 
8. 8.37 B F2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 F U2 B L F' R U' L2 D' R U' F' L 
9. 6.93 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L F' L B2 D U2 B2 U' R2 F' R2 
10. 7.90 U R B' D' R' L D' B2 R' B U' B2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 
11. 6.73 R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 R B' D' B2 F2 D2 L U2 F' U' 
12. 7.22 R' F' U' B' R2 U L D F2 U B' D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 
13. 6.63 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' R U L' R' F' D U2 B2 R F 
14. 7.27 R B R F2 D2 B' L' U' B' R' B2 R U2 L U2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 
15. 10.37 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R' B D' L2 B' U' R2 B' F' R2 
16. 7.11 D2 U2 B2 R U2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 U B' R2 F2 U F' L2 R' U 
17. 6.71 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 U R2 F' D2 F' L' U2 R B' U2 R U2 
18. 8.68 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R B' F L' U2 B L D 
19. 7.06 L2 B R2 B L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 R2 D R B2 F2 D B' D L2 B2 L 
20. 7.06 L U R2 L' F2 B D F' R F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 B2 
21. 7.75 U2 B U2 B L2 F R2 F' R2 U' B' U2 L D U2 R2 F2 U' 
22. 6.67 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' F L D B U B2 R' B F 
23. 7.40 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' R F D2 U2 R' F' R' U' B' L 
24. 7.97 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 L D' B2 U2 B2 F L' F2 R' 
25. 9.33 D R2 D L2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 F' L' R' B' D' B2 R U R2 F 
26. (28.37) U2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L F' R2 D R' F' U' B' F' D B2 R' 
27. 7.17 B2 U2 D' B' D2 B' U D F R' B2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 
28. 8.94 U L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D' B R2 B2 D R' D2 F2 R' B 
29. (6.22) U B R2 L2 B2 R F D' R B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 D B2 U' R2 
30. 7.44 D2 B' L2 U' B2 U' R' D F B U' B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 
31. 7.98 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D L2 U R2 U2 B D2 R F2 D' L U2 F2 R2 D 
32. 6.95 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F R' F2 L2 B L U2 B2 L D' 
33. 8.11 L' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L B' R F U' B2 R2 F' D' U' 
34. 7.18 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 U' F' D' R B L R' B' L2 
35. 7.64 R' F' B D F' L' F L2 F' U L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 
36. 7.76 B2 R F D B2 U2 F' D L2 F U B2 R2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 
37. 8.25 R2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D F' D' F R F' L R' U2 B' U 
38. 7.30 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 D' L2 B' R2 D F2 U 
39. 7.68 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' D2 B F R F U' B2 L' U' 
40. 6.73 F' R U' B R F2 D F' B' U' R2 U D F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 
41. 8.42 D R' B2 U2 R2 U' B L U2 D B U2 B U2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 
42. 7.93 L2 D F2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' U' F R U' F2 R2 F U R2 
43. 7.69 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' D R2 U2 B' F' L2 D L' F' 
44. 7.81 R B' R D F U R' F' B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 
45. 10.47 F2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R D U2 B' D2 L U R2 B F2 D' 
46. (5.99) R U2 R' D2 R D' R F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U D2 L2 U' B2 
47. 7.02 B' L2 B' L2 F L2 F' U2 B' U2 L B L B F D L2 U' F2 R2 
48. 6.95 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' U2 L2 R D2 F D' B2 L' U' 
49. 6.98 B2 R2 F' B' D L D2 B R B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 
50. 7.18 B2 U L2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 U L F' L2 D R2 B' R' F L U' 
51. 6.93 D2 R2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 U L F2 D' B' F D L' U B' U' 
52. 7.36 B2 L U2 B D2 R' L B' U R' B2 L D2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 
53. 9.78 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F' D F D2 F2 R B2 F D2 L2 
54. 7.29 U' R' F U F2 B2 L D' R' U D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R U2 R' U2 
55. (6.24) R2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B L2 R' U L R F L' 
56. 9.28 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B L' D R U' R' D B U2 
57. 6.88 U2 F U L' D L U B R2 D2 L U2 R F2 R' D2 L2 D2 L2 
58. 8.14 D2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 L U2 L' U' F' D' R' U2 B' F' L2 D F 
59. 8.25 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' U R U' F2 U' R B' U2 R2 
60. 8.79 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U L' B2 D2 F L F' R2 
61. (14.52) U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 R' B2 F U2 B R' U2 
62. 7.47 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L U2 B' R U2 F D' U2 L' R U2 R 
63. 8.02 F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L U L2 U2 R D2 B L' B2 F 
64. 7.70 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F D' U2 L' F D F' R2 U2 R' 
65. 7.24 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 L B U2 R2 U B' L2 F' R F 
66. 7.66 D2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 D L2 R F D2 F2 R' F' U' F D2 
67. 7.35 U R2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D' L2 R' B' L D' R' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 U' 
68. 8.70 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D F' D U2 F2 L2 D' L D F R' 
69. 8.42 R B2 L' U' R2 B' L' F2 D2 F' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 
70. 7.72 U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F D' B' F R' B U B L D R2 
71. 7.66 D2 R B L2 F2 D' B2 L F R' F2 D2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 
72. 7.94 F' B2 R' F' D' R' L D2 B L' F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U D2 B2 L2 B2 
73. (11.90) U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U2 R' B2 R F2 D' R' F D L' B' 
74. 7.07 D R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 R B' D2 F U B2 L 
75. (5.58) R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' L2 D' B D' L' D2 B' F 
76. 8.71 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L F D2 R' B2 U F2 L D' U2 B' 
77. 7.77 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U F' R F2 R' D U2 L2 F D B 
78. 8.87 U2 F2 L' R D2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 D' L2 F' D U' F' R D U L 
79. 7.63 F2 U2 L U2 R U2 F2 D2 R' F2 R F' D2 B2 R' B' D' U L' F R 
80. 6.97 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 F' U2 F' R' F L F2 L U' B2 
81. 8.07 F' U' D B' R B' U' L U' R' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' 
82. (10.84) B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L B' F' R' D F' R2 D' U R2 
83. 7.72 U' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L B' D U2 R D2 L' B' F D2 
84. 7.57 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 D U2 L2 U B2 L B' D' B R B R F D2 L2 
85. 7.40 B U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R B2 L' F U2 B L' R U R2 
86. 7.44 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R2 D R' B' L' D U' B U2 
87. 6.87 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 L B L2 B L2 D R2 F L U' 
88. 6.28 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' D' B' D2 F D2 U B2 
89. 8.30 L' B R2 U' R' F R2 U L' D F' U2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 F' B2 R2 U2 
90. 8.55 L U2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 R B' U L' B2 F' R D' B2 L' D' 
91. 7.87 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' U B2 D2 F2 L U' F R' 
92. 6.97 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 D L' B R' B L' F' U2 B R D 
93. 9.51 R2 F' L' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F' L' B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D 
94. 7.79 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B L' F2 D' B D' L2 B F2 
95. 9.68 B2 U2 L F2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' U' B' R' F' D' U2 R' B' R' F 
96. 8.19 L B U2 F' U' B' D B2 R U R2 L2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D 
97. 7.51 R2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B F' D' R2 U F' R' B' D2 L' D' 
98. 8.08 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 R' F' D B U2 F' R2 B2 D' U' 
99. 7.84 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' U' L2 B R' D B D B' U R2 U' 
100. (13.64) U2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 R U' F L2 B' L2 F2 U R' B2


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2014)

best time: 6.73
worst time: 11.97

current avg5: 10.11 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 8.91 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 10.28 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 9.63 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 10.20 (σ = 0.78)
best avg100: 10.20 (σ = 0.78)

session avg: 10.20 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 10.17

No sup-12s


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 18, 2014)

5:02.66 7x7 ao5

4:51.56, (5:19.37), 5:07.01, (4:48.60), 5:09.42


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2014)

Best average in a while:

Average of 12: 8.52
1. (6.56) F L2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L R U L' F' D2 R2 F'
2. (10.74) U D R F2 B L B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B R2 F' L2
3. 9.95 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F U2 L2 B F' R U L' U2 F2 D' U2 F' L B2 R'
4. 8.76 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B' F2 U2 F' D R D2 L' D U2 F' D2 B' R2
5. 8.76 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' F' R' U' L' D' R B2 D2 U'
6. 7.41 B' D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F U2 L B' D' R D' U' F R2 U2 B
7. 9.97 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B R U2 L' F2 L' B L' F' D B2
8. 8.20 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D F' R' U2 L2 D' L2 R' B R U'
9. 8.03 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' D' L B R' D2 U R2 U R
10. 9.50 U2 R' F2 U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 F D R' B U L' B R B2 F
11. 6.59 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 L F R B2 D' F L2 F L B R2
12. 8.04 B2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U' L B2 D' R D' U2 R B R F 

counting 6.5x ftw


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 18, 2014)

PB Pyraminx average of 12 (Without too many lucky solves that is.)
Average of 12: 6.89
1. 7.32 R U' B L R B' U' b u' 
2. 7.56 U L B U' L' B R U' r' b' u' 
3. 5.13 R B' R' U' R b u' 
4. (4.34) B L R' U' R L' B b 
5. 6.61 U' R B' U' R' B U L' U l b' 
6. 4.83 U R L R U' B' L R B' r' b' 
7. 9.56 B U' L U' R L' U R' U r u' 
8. (12.05) U' L B R' B' R' B' U' l' r' u 
9. 5.04 U' L B L' R' B l r' b' 
10. 8.96 R L R' B' L R B R l b' 
11. 7.02 B R' U R' L B' U' L r 
12. 6.88 U R' U L' R' L B L' R' r b u' 
And a PB Average of 5
Average of 5: 5.52
1. (7.56) U L B U' L' B R U' r' b' u' 
2. 5.13 R B' R' U' R b u' 
3. (4.34) B L R' U' R L' B b 
4. 6.61 U' R B' U' R' B U L' U l b' 
5. 4.83 U R L R U' B' L R B' r' b'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2014)

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut
3:32.81 PB 7x7 single 


Previous PB was 3:56 xD


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 19, 2014)

5.49	D2 R D R' L2 U D2 B F2 L2 B' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' D B2 F2 U' F U2 F

Full-step!


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 19, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Is this megaminx? I'm guessing from your name.



4x4. I _suck_ at megaminx.



IRNjuggle28 said:


> And why are you learning ZBLS? Learning it would totally not be worth it unless you knew full ZBLL also.



Because I'm stupid.

In other news: SO CLOSE TO SUB-10 ARGH

10.01 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B' D L2 F D F L B F' R



Spoiler: Reconstruction



/* Scramble */
U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B' D L2 F D F L B F' R

/* Solve */
z2
R U' R' y M' U' M y2 F L' U' L F2
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
U2 R U R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

// View at alg.cubing.net

4.00 TPS.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 19, 2014)

7x7 average of 12 with all new records  hopefully I'll get sub 5:10 mo3 at new albany

4:34.72 single, 4:51.41 mo3, 5:00.69 ao5, 5:07.52 ao12

4:51.56, 5:19.37, 5:07.01, 4:48.60, 5:09.42, 5:40.40, (7:54.89), 5:00.69, 5:16.74, 5:11.61, 4:49.76, (4:34.72)


----------



## kcl (Jun 19, 2014)

Finally florian modded my 5x5.


----------



## kcl (Jun 19, 2014)

Finally florian modded my 5x5.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mean: 5:06.21
1) 5:09.39
2) 4.56.71
3) 5:12.55

Heck yeah. 6x6 rocks.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 19, 2014)

I was checking the T ZBLLs and I noticed I only had 3 left to learn, so I did and have now finished my first set. I probably know over 270, but this is the first time I've finished a OCLL, because I never really tried to learn anything specific.

Edit:
Move count PB, I failed this pretty hard. I paused before the last two pairs for pretty much no reason.
8.731 U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 D F' R F' L2 U F2 L' B L' D'

x2 // Inspection
F' L F R2 U F2 // Xcross (6/6)
U' L' U' R' U' R L // F2L-2 (7/13)
U2 L U L' U2 L U' F' L' F // F2L-3 & 4 / EO (10/23)
x' R2 D2 R'U2 R D2 R' U2 l' U2 // ZBLL (10/33)


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2014)

PB average of 12: 12.51
207-218 - 11.60 (10.14) 13.20 12.14 12.80 11.65 14.22 12.60 12.63 (15.57) 11.63 12.61

This was a surprise. None of these solves felt fast at all.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 19, 2014)

Replaced the burnt out light out above my computer. My times dropped from 16 back to 14.5 lol. Not sure if it was lighting or just did well.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2014)

333 avg of 50: 9.45
Best time: 6.99

Surprisingly a pb. I don't know why but I just can't stay "in the zone" for so long...


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 19, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 333 avg of 50: 9.45
> Best time: 6.99
> 
> Surprisingly a pb. I don't know why but I just stay "in the zone" for so long...



Wut. I think my pb is 9.44 lol.


----------



## GG (Jun 19, 2014)

YAY AVG100 WITH NEW PB'S

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.44
worst time: 23.78

current avg5: 18.64 (σ = 0.27)
*best avg5: 15.54 (σ = 0.22)*

current avg12: 18.02 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 16.64 (σ = 1.96)

current avg50: 17.74 (σ = 1.63)
*best avg50: 17.56 (σ = 1.83)*

*current avg100: 17.74 (σ = 1.84)
best avg100: 17.74 (σ = 1.84)*

session avg: 17.74 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 17.82


AVG5 PB
Average of 5: 15.54
1. (20.75) D' L2 D' R U2 F U' L' F B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U B2 U' D2 F2 D' 
2. (14.91) R2 D R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' L' B L2 D2 R' B2 L2 F' L' 
3. 15.77 R F2 R U2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' L U2 R2 B2 U F2 L' F' 
4. 15.34 R U L D L' D2 B R' F D' B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 
5. 15.52 D2 B2 R2 U2 B F R2 U2 B D' R' D R' D F2 U L'


----------



## imvelox (Jun 19, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.86
1. (9.09) R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D F2 U' B2 L' D B2 L' D2 L2 B' L2 F D 
2. 10.91 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F D2 R U F2 L2 U2 L' R' F' D2 R 
3. 9.47 B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D U B2 U' L2 F' R' F2 D2 R F' R' U L' D 
4. 12.19 L2 D B2 D B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U B2 L' F' R' F' U' L D' F' R U 
5. (17.85) lost

On cam, but so fail counting 12.xx


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 19, 2014)

7.2 3x3 full step single. D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B F' U2 L D' F' U' F' U' R

My NL PB single is 7.00 so that's pretty close.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 19, 2014)

yay post-comp-getting-faster-ness

9.007, 7.337, (10.928), 9.368, 10.320, (7.073), 9.313, 9.247, 9.144, 9.889, 8.984, 9.183 = 9.179 avg12 with d stickerless gans3, also had 6.831 and 6.5xx singles using it


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 19, 2014)

50/50
pb average of 50: 10.50
pb average of 12: 10.00


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2014)

3:35.86 7x7 single.

2nd sub-3:55, after the 3:32.
loooool

edit: with 1:57 centers, meaning if I had centers the speed of any sub-3er, this solve could have been sub-3


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 19, 2014)

On cam, with 54 redux, and Dot-OLL E perm... bleh

5. (1:11.565) U' F' U' Dw2 R L B2 Fw' Dw' B2 U2 Rw L2 Fw' Bw D Bw L B Fw Rw2 Dw2 F' D' Fw2 Lw' Bw' B Dw2 L Bw B R2 Uw R2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Dw Bw2 Dw' F' B L U' Bw R Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw2 R' Uw2 Lw' Bw Dw D' Bw L2 F'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> lololo sub chj
> 
> 3.455/59/17.076 on that scramble



more sub chj

7.685 avg5:
(12.298), 7.668, (7.469), 7.857, 7.529 = 7.685

8.424 avg12: 
10.685, (12.298), 7.668, 7.469, 7.857, 7.529, 8.232, 8.049, 11.556, 7.433, 7.764, (6.741) = 8.424 failed to roll


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 20, 2014)

3x3 OH

Pbs are *bold*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 400/400 (100 today/technically yesterday, finished it about 2 hours ago...)
best time: 13.105
worst time: 33.859

current mo3: 16.171 (σ = 2.16)
best mo3: 15.302 (σ = 1.45)

current avg5: 18.374 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 16.187 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 19.972 (σ = 1.85)
best avg12: 17.197 (σ = 1.51)

current avg50: 19.804 (σ = 1.96)
*best avg50: 18.554 (σ = 1.93)*

current avg100: 19.760 (σ = 2.17)
*best avg100: 19.210 (σ = 2.20)*

session avg: 20.004 (σ = 2.29)
session mean: 20.163

current ao100:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.760
1. 19.300 R2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F' R2 F' D R B2 F' D B' L2 U' R' U' 
2. (33.859) D' F' B' D2 R' D L' F' R U D2 F2 B2 D2 F U2 B R2 L2 D2 L2 
3. 17.681 L2 B2 L2 F R' L B D' R' U' D2 F' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B2 
4. 23.615 B' U2 F L2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 F' L U2 R2 D' B' D2 L F' U2 
5. 19.730 D' B U F2 L2 F L' D' R F L2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 R' B2 R2 
6. 18.672 B D2 R2 B D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B D2 L D' L2 U' L' R' B U' F' U' 
7. 19.632 D L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U' L' F' U' B' U L2 D' R' F2 L' 
8. 20.049 B2 R2 F R' B' L' U D F' D F2 R2 F2 B2 R D2 L B2 R2 L B2 
9. 15.859 F' R U' F L' F2 R2 B R' U D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 
10. 16.513 R2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 F' D2 L F U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 B' R2 F2 
11. 17.729 F2 B R2 U F D L' F' R D R B2 R F2 D2 L B2 L U2 R' U2 
12. 18.413 F R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 R' F' D B2 R' B' U B2 L' U' B' 
13. 16.225 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D U' F2 D2 U' B L2 U' B R2 U' F2 L' D' 
14. 21.666 U B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B L2 R2 F2 U' R D2 F' D' 
15. (14.784) U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D R U B2 L B' L2 D' B L2 F2 
16. 19.380 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D B' D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 
17. 20.465 F R2 B D L U2 L F L U' L2 B L2 B U2 F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 
18. (14.737) R2 F2 D B2 D F2 D L2 D' B2 L F' R2 U2 B2 L2 B D' R F U2 
19. 18.993 R L' F U' D R' L2 D' R' F U D2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 D L2 D2 
20. 20.928 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D U2 L2 R' D L B D' F2 D2 L2 F D U 
21. 19.024 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' F2 R' F D L' D U' B R2 D2 F' 
22. 18.289 D L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' F R2 D' U L' D' U' B F2 
23. 18.385 D2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 R B2 L U2 R2 B' U' B2 D' B' R2 B2 R' B D2 
24. (26.737) R2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' L2 B L2 D2 U L' D L' B' U F U L B 
25. 16.352 R2 L' B2 D L' U2 D2 F' L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' 
26. 15.937  F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L U' B' U2 F U' R' U' L2 R 
27. 18.225 D L2 U R2 U F2 L2 U F2 U F2 L' D' R' F R B' R2 U F2 L2 
28. 18.577 B R2 F D2 F U2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' F' L2 B F' U' B L' F U2 
29. 19.537 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' R2 U' R F' R' B D F' R 
30. 19.394 F R2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F' U R' D2 F' U' F' U R' U2 F2 
31. 22.722 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 U R D U R2 F' R2 B D B' L 
32. 20.466 B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B' U R' D' B' F' L' R2 D 
33. 24.929 U R2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 U L' B2 L D2 B U B F' D R2 
34. 17.680 F' L2 B U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 U2 F R U F2 L2 B2 F' L U' B2 
35. 23.250 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 F L2 D' R' F' L D L B' D2 L2 
36. 23.250 R2 U F' U2 R' L' F' U B' D' F2 L' F2 L U2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 
37. (28.193) D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 R2 U R B D2 B2 U L D2 U' L2 
38. (28.609) D2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 U2 F D' R U L D2 U' B' F2 R2 D2 
39. 20.416 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D B F D' B R F D2 L' D2 B' 
40. 19.377 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R D2 U R2 B' R F L2 B2 D 
41. (14.866) U2 F' L2 F' D R B2 D' R B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 B' D2 F B2 
42. 20.117 U L2 B2 U L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 F' R' U' L' B' D R' B2 R F2 
43. 18.449 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 R U2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 L' R' U F 
44. 19.745 L' B2 L2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L D' B' U' F' D' L U L2 
45. 21.233 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' U' B' U L2 U L2 R' U' L B2 D 
46. 21.777 D2 F U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L' D2 U2 B' F' U L U2 B' R 
47. 19.633 R' F' D L' B U' B U2 F2 L F' D2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 D2 
48. 22.738 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 L D L2 U L2 U B' L B F' 
49. 20.737 U B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' L B' F R2 F2 R' D' F D2 U2 
50. 18.465 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 R' U2 F L F L D F U L2 
51. 22.258 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F' L' F U2 F' L2 U L' U2 F2 
52. 20.161 L B2 D F L' U2 B2 R2 U' F U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 
53. 18.833 F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B L' B2 R' B2 R' B' R2 U L2 
54. 18.483 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B F2 L2 B' L U F' D' L' R D R2 F D2 
55. 20.193 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F L' U B2 L' B' R' F' D U2 
56. 21.712 B2 F U2 B2 F' L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U' L D' R2 F R B' D2 B' L 
57. 22.001 L2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 U B2 U2 R U L2 B' R D R U' F D2 
58. 17.858 U' B U F' R2 L' U' B2 L D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 L2 D2 F 
59. 22.609 L2 R2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 U' F' R2 F2 L' B' F' U2 R 
60. 19.876 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 L R' U2 F' R B D L2 F2 D' L2 B F 
61. 16.865 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' U' L' B' L' B L2 B D U' F U' 
62. 17.888 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R' U2 L D L R' B D2 F L2 
63. 20.564 U2 F R' U' L' U B2 L' B D B2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' 
64. 21.441 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 L F2 L D' B L2 U F D' R' B2 D 
65. 19.732 U' R2 B2 L B' D' F' U D' F D2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 
66. 17.393 F2 D2 F U F R2 L' D' F B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 
67. 24.417 D L2 D2 R U L' F D' F2 R' L2 F2 B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 
68. 17.808 F U' B2 D B2 U R' B R' L2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 
69. 19.410 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B D R U' F' D' U2 F' R2 F' R' 
70. 20.241 F B' U2 R' B2 D L U D2 L' U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 
71. 20.003 D F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L R U F R2 U L2 
72. 19.649 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U L2 U F L2 D' F' L B2 R2 F2 D' U 
73. 17.199 U2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F D' L2 D2 F D L' B2 R F' 
74. 21.345 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F' L2 R F' D' U' L2 B2 L' U2 
75. (26.896) F B R2 U L U D F B2 R2 L2 U R2 U' D' F2 L2 U F2 
76. 17.392 B U2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F2 D B' D F L' F2 D' R B U 
77. 17.521 F2 L2 D2 L F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D R F2 U' R B R' D' L D 
78. 17.969 U' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F' R2 B' F L B F2 D' F2 R2 
79. 23.089 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D' L' F R2 D R' B2 D2 R' D2 R B 
80. 21.569 L B L U F2 L U' B2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 
81. 21.185 U B R F' U F2 U F2 R L' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 
82. 23.761 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R' U R2 F2 L B2 U' B' F' U R2 
83. 15.120 U2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F D R' D' U2 B' D2 R' U' L' 
84. 16.144 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' B F2 U2 L D' U B U' L' F 
85. 21.105 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' L F' R2 B2 R U2 L B L D 
86. (13.969) R F' B' U2 F' D B' R U L U2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 
87. 21.313 B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F' L F L2 D' L' F' L R U2 
88. 17.074 U2 D F' U2 L' F B R L2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R 
89. 18.257 U D2 F B U L2 D2 F' R' F2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F R2 B' 
90. 21.809 D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 D2 R U' F2 R' D2 F D R' B L' F' R2 
91. 20.176 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F U' F' D2 B L F2 D2 F 
92. 20.017 B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 L' F D2 U2 R U2 R B' U2 
93. 21.330 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D F D B' U' F D2 R' F2 U B2 
94. 23.970 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F' R2 D F D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F U2 
95. 19.953 B R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 F L2 U B2 D L' B U2 R2 F' R 
96. 20.289 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L U F2 L' U L' F' U' B L F2 
97. 23.057 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 L B' L' R2 U L' B' D' F2 R F2 
98. 17.537 U' F R2 D' R F' L' F L2 F' U2 R' U2 R B2 L U2 R' B2 U2 F2 
99. 17.296 B2 R2 L F U R D2 F L' U2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B 
100. (13.681) U2 F2 D U R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U B L2 R' D2 B' L U' B' D' U2


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 20, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> On cam, with 54 redux, and Dot-OLL E perm... bleh
> 
> 5. (1:11.565) U' F' U' Dw2 R L B2 Fw' Dw' B2 U2 Rw L2 Fw' Bw D Bw L B Fw Rw2 Dw2 F' D' Fw2 Lw' Bw' B Dw2 L Bw B R2 Uw R2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Dw Bw2 Dw' F' B L U' Bw R Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw2 R' Uw2 Lw' Bw Dw D' Bw L2 F'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 20, 2014)

Clock, probably PB avg of 12 Average of 12: 19.12


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2014)

wtf. 7.19 single + 11.18 ao5 + 11.98 ao12

7.19 and 10.38 we're PLL skips.

9.41 was DNF because I thought it was a PLL skip (all that was left was a U perm, would've been high 10/low 11). Could've been much better smh...

Average of 12: 11.98
1. 12.64 F2 L B2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' D' B U' L D' F' U' L U2 
2. 10.46 F2 L B2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 U L2 D2 B' D R2 B F' 
3. 10.15 B F L2 R2 B R2 B U2 B' L2 F2 U' B L' D2 U' B2 D' F' L 
4. 13.52 R2 F' L2 F U F' L U L U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 
5. 10.50 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R' B U L2 D' L2 B' U2 F D F 
6. 12.58 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' L' U2 B' R D L2 D' F2 D U' 
7. (DNF(9.41)) B' U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F D2 F L2 R U2 B' L D' R2 U' L' B2 R' 
8. 10.38 R2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B F' D' B2 R' U' R U2 R B' 
9. 14.96 F L' U' L B U2 R2 U R2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 
10. 11.30 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R' D F' L2 R U B' U' R' U' 
11. (7.19) L2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 R D' L' F' L D' U F L2 R 
12. 13.34 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B R U2 F2 L2 B L' B' U R


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf. 7.19 single + 11.18 ao5 + 11.98 ao12
> 
> 7.19 and 10.38 we're PLL skips.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's just crazy. You beat Antoine! :O Assuming that 9.41 would've been 11.00, you would've gotten a 10.89 ao5 and 11.59 ao12 :OOOO

Obviously OH, right? EDIT: yeah obviously, it's in your sig


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf. 7.19 single + 11.18 ao5 + 11.98 ao12
> 
> 7.19 and 10.38 we're PLL skips.
> 
> ...



Okay, I get it. Now go on practicing 3x3 please.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Okay, I get it. Now go on practicing 3x3 please.



Hahahaha

accomplishment: got my GWR certificate *facepalm*


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 20, 2014)

4x4: 35.255 mo3 ( 2nd best)
35.921 avg5 (2nd best)
37.459 avg12 (3rd best)
38.896 avg50 (PB!)
39.302 avg100 (2nd best, PB's 39.255)

Best: 32.596 Worst: 36.200


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2014)

9.56 avg50


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf. 7.19 single + 11.18 ao5 + 11.98 ao12
> 
> 7.19 and 10.38 we're PLL skips.
> 
> ...



Yeah, if you could go ahead and _not_ do this for 4x4, that would be great.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 20, 2014)

Skewb
8.59 mo27
4.86 ao1
7.10 ao5
7.92 ao12

ao5 definitely isn't PB, no idea what ao12 PB is but not sure if this is.

mo27 is really good though, I think I'm sub 9 now, which I wasn't with old skewb+old fingertrick.


----------



## kcl (Jun 20, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Skewb
> 8.59 mo27
> 4.86 ao1
> 7.10 ao5
> ...



"Ao1" made me choke lol

Vgj, keep it up.


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2014)

382. 9.93 D R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 F U L2 B2 D' U' R2 L F' R2 D'

I failed on LL (F' double lexy F U perm) but it's my first sub-10 with the WeiLong. I'm starting to like it but it's just too big. I'll get a mini AoLong soon.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2014)

3:51.42 7x7 single!

First non 3:3x sub 3:55!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IkvxpfaAuk&feature=youtu.be
meh relay


----------



## imvelox (Jun 20, 2014)

*4*:53.65 *8x8* single *UWR*

I'm uploading the video right now


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> accomplishment: got my GWR certificate *facepalm*



how many errors are there on it?

"rami sabhi solved 4x4 rubix cube in 16.9 seconds"


----------



## kcl (Jun 20, 2014)

D2 B2 D2 U R2 D R2 B2 U F2 L F' L' D2 U' R F U' F L' 

6.56, really smooth solve. It felt really fluid, doesn't happen to me very often.

Ended with R' U' F R' F' R U R and an A perm, I'll try to reconstruct later


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 20, 2014)

3x3 OH

PBs are *bold*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 499/500 (100 today)
best time: 13.105
worst time: 33.859

current mo3: 18.422 (σ = 1.11)
best mo3: 15.302 (σ = 1.45)

current avg5: 18.102 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 16.187 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 17.856 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 17.197 (σ = 1.51)

current avg50: 18.967 (σ = 1.95)
best avg50: 18.554 (σ = 1.93)

current avg100: 19.089 (σ = 2.09)
*best avg100: 19.032 (σ = 2.13)*

session avg: 19.810 (σ = 2.25)
session mean: 19.946



Spoiler



Average of 100: 19.089
1. 18.849 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R' F' D2 R' D' U' L' F2 U 
2. 16.017 R' D2 B2 R F2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B R' 
3. 21.953 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D L D2 F R' D R2 D' U2 B' L 
4. 19.666 R' B2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' F R D' F2 D' R2 L2 D R2 U B2 D2 
5. 16.738 F U2 F' R2 F D2 L2 R2 B U2 B U R B' L' U R2 F2 R F 
6. 16.064 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B F D2 R2 F2 U F2 R' F' D2 L' F' U' B' R' 
7. 18.288+ F R' L B L2 D2 B U2 F' R2 L2 U F2 U F2 U L2 D2 F2 U 
8. 17.452 B D2 B U B2 R' U F R2 L2 B2 U' D' B2 U F2 U B2 
9. (14.400) F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 B R2 B R B' D L' B' F' R' 
10. 20.737 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 D' L' F' D2 B' L' R' 
11. (24.897) F D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B2 R B' F U' F2 D' R B2 F' 
12. 17.793 D F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 R B' L B' D' U2 B' D' F2 U' 
13. 19.857 B2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 R2 F2 R' U2 F D R' B F' L' R' D2 R' D 
14. 20.913 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D' R2 D R' F' L' R F' R U 
15. 21.297 D F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' B R U' R2 D F L B2 F' 
16. 23.377 D2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D R2 D U' L' B R F2 R F' D B' R D' 
17. 22.641 U2 R F2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L' D' U' B' 
18. 16.849 R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D' R B2 D2 B2 L B' D' R' U2 
19. 17.057 F2 L B' L F U' D2 R' L U' L2 D' R2 B2 U D2 B2 U F2 U 
20. 19.937 R2 D2 B' F' U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U2 L D F U R' B' D2 L2 B' L 
21. 21.089 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 R U' R2 B' U2 L F D2 L2 D' 
22. 18.305 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D R D2 F' U' B2 F' R' F2 D2 L2 
23. (24.080+) D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' F' D' B' U2 R' D F2 U F' D 
24. 19.441 R' U' L2 F2 D' R2 F D F2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 R' U2 R2 
25. 19.041 F' L F' R2 D F U2 R U D2 F2 R' L' B2 L' U2 B2 L D2 L' 
26. 18.177 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 F D L B2 D U' B2 R' B 
27. 17.794 B2 U B2 U F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' B' L R' B U' B D B' U' L' R2 
28. (13.280) L2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R' B' U' F L2 U' L B' F2 L2 R' 
29. 17.521 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 F' R' B2 D' L U2 B' F2 R2 
30. 22.689 D2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' R F2 L F U2 L D' F 
31. (24.068) U' L2 D' U' B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U' R F L B' D R F' R2 F2 
32. 16.881 D' F' U' F R2 U2 B R' B2 D L2 B U2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 F D2 B 
33. 18.129 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D B2 F2 U' F' L' F2 L2 F2 U F' U B D' 
34. 18.401 F D R' F U' L D R' F' U' L2 B' L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 
35. 18.930 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R' F D2 R F2 L D' B' R' 
36. 18.160 R' B2 L D B' R2 F' D F' D L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' 
37. 17.089 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F U' L F' U' B L U2 B' U' 
38. 15.441 F' L2 D2 R' F R' L' B' U F' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 F 
39. 16.753 B2 R2 D' R U F' R' B2 U' L U' R2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 
40. 18.433 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 R' B2 D L' F R F L2 U' F' 
41. 22.113 U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B L F' L D B' L2 U2 B2 
42. 24.001 D U B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D B2 R' F2 L R F D' R 
43. 18.337 L' U F2 D R' F L' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U D 
44. 21.841 R F2 U B2 U2 D2 R B2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 
45. 19.890 R2 F U2 B L2 B2 F R2 B2 U2 R' U' F' D U2 B2 L' F R U 
46. 19.682 D2 R2 B' U2 B U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' U B D L2 F' R' F U L B 
47. 20.112 B R2 F' R2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F D' B R' U L R B R' F 
48. (13.821) L2 F2 L B2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U F U2 F R2 B2 F' L R2 
49. 19.633 R2 D2 B2 R D' R2 B R F B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 
50. 20.881 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L R2 B2 F' U2 L' R2 D' U2 R 
51. 18.912 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R' B2 F L B' D' R' D2 B2 U2 
52. 20.148 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 D2 R F' L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 U' 
53. 17.569 L2 F L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 L' R B D' R2 B F' R' B' R 
54. 18.913+ F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B L F2 L2 F2 D' B U' F 
55. 19.873 U2 R D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B U2 B2 D R2 U B2 D B2 U R2 D2 
56. 20.746 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' B L' R2 F R U2 R B' R' 
57. 22.705 U L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R D U' F' U B' U2 L' R' D2 
58. 21.665 R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F D F2 D U2 B2 R U B D2 R' 
59. 19.188 D' L2 F2 R' D2 B L D' F R F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 U R2 U L2 
60. 17.857 U2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 F' U' L2 B2 R' B2 D2 
61. 16.480 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D R' B' F R F2 R2 F2 D U' B' 
62. 19.025 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R U' R2 F' L' R2 F2 R' D U' 
63. 19.395 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 L' F' L2 D' U' L2 U2 L' F2 U2 
64. 18.640 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 D B2 U L' B' L2 R D2 R2 U2 
65. 18.721 L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U B2 D2 R' B2 L2 B R U2 R2 D2 R 
66. 18.176 B2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' U B' U' F' R B2 U2 L2 F 
67. 23.712 F2 L2 F R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B D B' U R' D' L' D2 B' D' F2 
68. 20.705 U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B D' L U' R B' D' B2 D' R2 
69. 17.953 U2 L' B2 R' F2 L' B2 L' B2 R' D2 U L2 F U' L2 B2 U2 R F2 D' 
70. (DNF(20.738)) U D' R B2 R2 D' L F' R2 U L2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 
71. 19.665 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 F' L B U' F' D' L' R U' 
72. 15.905 D2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 L' B' L' D' R' D' U L' U2 
73. 15.776 U2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L' F2 U' R' D2 L' D' F' R2 
74. 23.409 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B R' B2 F2 D L F2 R2 B 
75. 22.689 L D R F' L' D L2 F R F2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
76. 15.872 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B' L B' R2 U' R' F' R' D' L' B2 
77. 17.802 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U2 B U B L' F' L2 U' R' 
78. (15.297) R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L' U R B' U2 L U' B' F' R' 
79. (25.296) D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 R' D F' R2 D L D U2 F D' 
80. 21.009 L' B D2 R L2 B' R2 B L' D' F D2 R2 U2 L2 F' B' D2 B' L2 B2 
81. 16.608 R' U B' U2 F' L' D' F L' B R2 F2 D F2 U2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 
82. 18.433 U L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D R' B' L' R2 U' R2 U' B R2 U 
83. 20.577 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U L2 U' R2 F' R D R B' L' R D2 U' R' 
84. 17.040 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U B' R' D U B D' F2 L B' D' 
85. 20.002 F D' R' U' D R' L' U' D2 B' U2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R L F2 
86. 19.200 U' L U' F D B U L F' D' L2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 
87. 21.472 F2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D' L' U' B' F D' U2 B2 L U' 
88. 17.133 D2 U2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 D' F' L2 R F U2 L 
89. 18.690 B2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 R' U2 R B2 D2 F' L R' B D L2 B' U B2 L' 
90. 22.241 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F' U L2 U2 B2 L' U B' 
91. 16.595 D' R' F D L D B' D R2 U B D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B 
92. 17.253 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 D R2 B' U' F' L' R' D F' L U' F' 
93. 16.352 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B F L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L U B D' B U2 
94. 20.132 U2 D' B D B' L' U' B2 R' D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 B' R2 B' L2 
95. 15.537 L2 U L U' R' F2 U' D F' D R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' 
96. 18.736 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 D2 R D2 U' F D R F2 D' L' B R2 
97. (14.945) U' L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B R' B D B2 L' B2 L2 D' U' 
98. 19.696 B R2 F R2 F' U2 B' U2 F L2 U L2 F R2 F' U' R' B F' R 
99. 17.713 F B' U' R L' B' L2 U D2 R' B R2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B failed 2GLL on this one (could have been a lot better :l)
100. 17.858 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R' B2 F U B2 D L' B2 D2 F failed G-Perm on this one (could have been better)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2014)

lolol 3:39.75 7x7 single

Three 3:3x and still no 3:4x


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2014)

2. 21.53 D' R2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R U' R' L' F U' B2 L U2 B U'

x'
D' x' U' F L' u L'
U2 y2 L' U L
z' U L' U x' U' F' U F'

Can't reconstruct past this but it ended with an easy OH OLL (might have been FWLAS?) then T perm.

E: My last two OH PBs were done with a different method to what I usually use for OH. (E4: nvm this isn't actually PB, it's only my second best time after the other CFOP one. Prisma was wrong)

E2: also this happened

Best average of 12: 30.47
5-16 - 29.56 29.17 34.34 (43.53) 33.48 33.90 (27.25) 28.57 27.29 32.00 27.95 28.40

PB

E3: closer to sub-30, but about to roll the best time

Best average of 12: 30.40
11-22 - (27.25) 28.57 27.29 32.00 27.95 28.40 35.64 33.30 33.70 29.69 (43.04) 27.45


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 20, 2014)

SUB11 WTF

Rubik's cube
20.06.2014 17:38:33 - 20:34:38

Mean: 11.63
Standard deviation: 1.01
Best Time: 9.51
Worst Time: 15.37

Best average of 5: 10.66
40-44 - 10.57 (9.80) 10.60 (11.28) 10.82

Best average of 12: 10.94
34-45 - (12.29) (9.51) 11.47 10.88 11.27 11.30 10.57 9.80 10.60 11.28 10.82 11.36


Spoiler



1. 10.56 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R' B L2 D B' U L U2 B2 L' U
2. 12.38 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L F' L B2 L B' D2 R D2
3. 11.89 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F R2 D' R' F2 D2 L' B' F' L
4. 15.37 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F' U2 B2 R' U B' D B2 D2 B
5. 11.42 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U F' D2 B' L2 F R' D' B' U' R2
6. 11.90 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' B' R F R2 D L2 F' U F2 L2 U2
7. 12.29 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L F L2 F' R U L' D' F L D
8. 11.64 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 B' R' U B2 D U' R' U2 B' F' R'
9. 12.10 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' D R F U L B2 D' U2 L'
10. 12.03 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 D' U' F2 U' L' F' R L2 D F' L2 D2 B' L' U'
11. 13.63 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D U L' D B' L F U' R2 D2 R B2
12. 10.39 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 F U L B D B2 R B2 U' F2 D'
13. 11.31 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U R' F' D2 R' B R2 B F2 D B' U'
14. 11.27 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F B2 L' D2 U F2 L D2 B R U2
15. 13.39 U2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 R' B F2 R' U' R F L' B D U'
16. 12.19 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 F L2 B2 R' B' D2 L2 D F' U
17. 11.67 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 D L' F D L' U' B' U' R' F'
18. 12.64 U2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L' U R L' D2 B' L' F2 U F' D
19. 12.06 B2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' L' B' F R' D F2 D2 R' B'
20. 12.63 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L U L U R D' L' D F' L2
21. 12.09 D2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 L U R2 F2 R' D F R' U2 B D2 U2
22. 11.88 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L U2 F' U2 R U' B2 D2 F' R2
23. 10.97 R2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D B' U' R U2 R D' U' R L'
24. 11.83 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 U L2 D B2 U' F R2 B' L2 B' D' F L' D' L
25. 11.62 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F U' F' D' L B' R' U' B F
26. 9.63 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' L B' R2 D B' L B2 R' D' F U'
27. 12.75 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 D' U R B U L B F2 U2
28. 11.57 D2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U B L' D2 B' L' U' B' U R
29. 10.88 R2 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' L D' R F' R U' B D2 R2 B2
30. 11.11 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 D' B R' D' R' U B2 F' U F2 D2
31. 12.54 R2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 D2 B D R' L2 U B' L' B2 L F' U2
32. 11.93 D R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B' D2 L' U' L2 U2 F R2 D' F R D
33. 11.51 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B D2 F' U' R B' R2 D U' R U
34. 12.29 R2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 L D' U2 F2 D F L2
35. 9.51 U L2 D F2 U F2 U F2 D' R U B2 D B R L' D' U B' U
36. 11.47 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B' U2 L' B' U B' L2 D2 F D
37. 10.88 D F2 U L2 F2 D' U2 F2 D R2 B F' D' L U2 L B D' F2 U2
38. 11.27 D' L2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' R2 D2 B' U2 R F2 R2 D2 R' F' L2 U L
39. 11.30 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B L' B' F' D U' L B2 L' D
40. 10.57 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 F2 R' D2 U R2 B L' U2 L U' F
41. 9.80 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' F R' B2 L F2 D' R F L2 B U
42. 10.60 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D R2 U' B' R' U' R U2 L' U2 F' L2 D U2
43. 11.28 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 L' D2 R B D2 L2 U2 R2 U'
44. 10.82 U R2 U' F2 D R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 R' U2 L U2 B U R' L F' L
45. 11.36 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' L F' R L B' U L' D' U2 F
46. 12.91 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D R2 D' R2 D2 B F' U' R2 L D' R' L2 F' R' U2
47. 10.89 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 R' U' R2 U' B2 R L B D' L D2
48. 10.94 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U L2 D2 U' L' B' R' D L' F2 D F U L2
49. 11.58 L2 D B2 D B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B F' L' U F D L B U B'
50. 10.90 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R L D F U B' D R' D2 R


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay, this is getting seriously hilarious. I just got my fourth 3:3x (3:39.45 to be precise), and still have no 3:4x solves 

Also:
4:00.60, 4:01.41, 3:39.45 = 3:53.82 PB mo3
3:51.81, (4:30.64), 4:00.60, 4:01.41, (3:39.45) = 3:57.94 PB avg5

edit: Aww, I just got a 3:48.47 

edit2: and another  3:45.41


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 20, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Aww, I just got a 3:48.47



You didn't have to stop the timer  jk
there's still a gap between 1:40 and 1:45 

edit: btw Antoine, do you use the (RU) H-Perm or the other one for 3x3 oh?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> how many errors are there on it?
> 
> "rami sabhi solved 4x4 rubix cube in 16.9 seconds"



Actually no errors, because I got to tell them what to put. Although originally they put Holy Tolado 2014 instead of Holy Toledo 2014, but that's fixed


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2014)

Average of 5: 6.39
1. 6.32 D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R B R2 F2 L B2 R2 B U2 L' 
2. (6.07) L' F2 U L2 F U2 F' L U' F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 
3. 6.47 F2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' L' D2 R U' L U' F' D 
4. (7.67) L2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' F D2 L2 R U' B L2 U2 B 
5. 6.37 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' U L' R2 D2 F' L D2 U R F2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 6.39
> 1. 6.32 D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R B R2 F2 L B2 R2 B U2 L'
> 2. (6.07) L' F2 U L2 F U2 F' L U' F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2
> 3. 6.47 F2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' L' D2 R U' L U' F' D
> ...



0_0 wow nice! also the 3 counting times are pretty consistent


----------



## kcl (Jun 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 6.39
> 1. 6.32 D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R B R2 F2 L B2 R2 B U2 L'
> 2. (6.07) L' F2 U L2 F U2 F' L U' F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2
> 3. 6.47 F2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' L' D2 R U' L U' F' D
> ...



wat.. 7.88 average on these, tied you on the first one lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay, last 7x7 post today, I swear:

Finally done the 7x7 avg100 I started last week! Before starting, my PB avg12 was about 4:40.

best time: 3:32.81
best mo3: 3:44.44
best avg5: 3:45.42
best avg12: 3:56.51
best avg50: 4:11.21
best avg100: 4:22.02

4:59.94, 5:03.87, 4:35.61, 4:30.12, 4:07.14, 4:07.39, 4:50.49, 4:56.38, 4:29.21, 4:47.86, 4:27.05, 4:25.69, 4:16.38, 4:59.01, 4:37.72, 4:34.63, 4:59.92, 4:18.33, 4:27.83, 4:58.79, 4:49.30, 4:43.30, 4:44.28, 4:58.04, 4:29.61, 4:46.07, 4:48.36, 4:27.28, 4:19.05, 4:47.92, 4:12.90, 5:05.80, 4:57.95, 4:28.56, 4:18.47, 4:27.20, 4:28.64, 4:38.05, 4:35.56, 4:07.60, 5:04.21, 4:33.53, 4:14.36, 4:21.74, 4:12.10, 4:18.48, 4:34.87, 4:05.20, 4:05.90, 4:18.66, 4:11.78, 4:11.58, 4:15.52, 4:17.36, 4:20.35, 4:05.74, 4:16.00, 4:02.51, 4:18.74, 3:59.75, 4:10.35, 3:56.67, 4:53.52, 4:22.71, 4:43.29, 4:23.65, 4:10.36, 4:28.73, 4:15.58, 4:11.89, 4:08.15, 4:15.82, 4:24.94, 4:22.45, 4:37.13, 5:14.61, 3:32.81, 4:07.06, 4:18.25, 4:23.65, 4:18.55, 4:10.93, 4:55.23, 3:51.42, 4:17.54, 4:07.81, 4:20.31, 3:39.75, 4:13.46, 4:15.56, 4:11.76, 3:51.81, 4:30.64, 4:00.60, 4:01.41, 3:39.45, 3:48.47, 3:45.41, 4:12.23, 3:42.38, 4:16.01, 3:48.74, 3:58.04, 4:23.33, 4:03.30


----------



## Artic (Jun 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 6.39
> 1. 6.32 D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R B R2 F2 L B2 R2 B U2 L'
> 2. (6.07) L' F2 U L2 F U2 F' L U' F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2
> 3. 6.47 F2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' L' D2 R U' L U' F' D
> ...



Post some more videos on your youtube channel! We want to see!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 21, 2014)

4.15 pyra avg12! Haven't lost it!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 21, 2014)

big 3x3 session in the car today

16.17 ao5, 16.93 ao12, 17.64 ao25, 18.60 ao50, 19.05 ao100

these are all new records


----------



## qaz (Jun 21, 2014)

8x8 in 8:05.23


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2014)

in the club

Average of 12: 6.99
1. 6.83 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 F L2 D' L2 D F2 L' B D R2 U R' 
2. 6.24 D' L2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R' D' B2 R' D2 R' F L2 D' U 
3. (5.63) B R2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 F' D' F' D2 U R D U2 L' D R 
4. 7.50 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 L D2 B2 R2 D' L' D' B F2 L' D' U R F2 
5. 7.51 R D' F2 U' F U2 R2 D L F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' F2 
6. 6.90 R' U2 R' U2 B L' F' D R' F' U2 F U2 F D2 F' R2 B D2 F 
7. 7.50 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 U' L' F' R D' R U R B' R B2 
8. 7.29 D' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' D' U2 B' D B' F' L2 U' B2 
9. (7.55) U' F2 U2 R2 D F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R' F2 U' L2 B' L' D' R2 B2 
10. 5.99 F R2 F2 U2 F D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L' D2 U' F2 D2 R' B' U2 R2 
11. 6.67 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D U' F2 L' D' F' U2 L2 D' R' F D2 L' 
12. 7.50 D L D L U F2 L' U2 D' R U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F U2 B2 L2 B


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> in the club
> 
> Average of 12: 6.99
> 1. 6.83 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 F L2 D' L2 D F2 L' B D R2 U R'
> ...



nice!


----------



## kcl (Jun 21, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> in the club
> 
> Average of 12: 6.99
> 1. 6.83 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 F L2 D' L2 D F2 L' B D R2 U R'
> ...



 how many people are in this club?

You, faz, Alex, ?


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> how many people are in this club?
> 
> You, faz, Alex, ?



Mats and Conny


----------



## kcl (Jun 21, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Mats and Conny



Links?


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Links?



Cornelius just had 3 official sub 8 ao5s at a single competition... I doubt he never had a sub 7 ao12


----------



## kcl (Jun 21, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Cornelius just had 3 official sub 8 ao5s at a single competition... I doubt he never had a sub 7 ao12



As far as I know his PB ao5 is 6.8.. Mats doesn't post here much so I wouldn't know.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 21, 2014)

What's his (Mats') username on speedsolving.com?

edit: and Conny's if he's on here


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 21, 2014)

did ~35 7x7 solves today 

4:47.43 mo3
4:41.45, 4:44.74, 4:56.09

4:54.46 ao5
5:02.56, (5:34.54), (4:41.45), 4:44.74, 4:56.09



GlowingSausage said:


> What's his (Mats') username on speedsolving.com?
> 
> edit: and Conny's if he's on here



Mats is mvcuber12 and Conny is Yes, We Can!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 21, 2014)

7:10.25 7x7 single, first solve in over 9 months xD

Edit: 5:48.23 2nd solve wat. 2nd sub 6 ever


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 21, 2014)

First sub 7, PLL skip
1. 6.74 F2 R2 U' F' U' F L' D R D F D2 R2 B' L2 B R2 L2 B' L2 B'


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 21, 2014)

Clock ao5 PB: *17.38*



Spoiler: Times



(18.72), (15.61), 17.16, 17.55, 17.44 = 17.38


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

39.48 PLL time attack. can anyone around my times(12ish) tell me their PB.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

Holy Cow, what an Ao100 session. I took breaks after every 25 solves, which might have helped me a lot. I broke my Ao5, Ao12, and Ao100 by over a second each (the ao5/ao12 by around 1.5 seconds each):

Ao5: 17.48

*Ao12: 19.46 (FIRST SUB-20 Ao12!!!)*

Ao100: 22.15



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jun 21, 2014 12:39:53 PM - 4:37:54 PM

Mean: 22.35
Average: 22.30
Best time: 15.37
Median: 22.26
Worst time: 33.54
Standard deviation: 3.69

Best average of 5: 17.48
91-95 - 16.83 (16.66) 18.08 17.52 (22.15)

Best average of 12: 19.46
83-94 - 20.80 18.67 (23.97) (16.55) 20.99 20.26 23.67 21.12 16.83 16.66 18.08 17.52

1. 20.06 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 B' F2 R U' F R2 B' L U F
2. 22.34 D U B2 L2 D B2 L2 D L2 U R2 F L D' L U' B F' D' U2 L'
3. 22.50 D' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D U L B R2 B R' D2 L' F' D U2
4. 20.43 D L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B L2 B D' B R' L2 D L F' U
5. 23.92 R2 B2 D' U' R2 D2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R L2 B2 U' R' U2 F' U B L2
6. 20.93 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 B' R F' L F' D2 U R2 L' B' U'
7. 28.06 D2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F R D' B U' L B' R2 F L2 D
8. 20.00 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D' B R2 L' B L' D2 B R' U' L2 U2
9. 27.18 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R L2 B' F L2 U F U' R' U
10. 17.75 D2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B U' R' D B2 F' D2 F' D L
11. 19.93 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 B' R F2 U B' R' D2 L2
12. 19.62 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R' F' D' F' L F U2 B U' R' B2 U2
13. 17.57 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F' D R2 F2 L D' R L' U' L' D2
14. 21.11 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 R U2 F' L' D2 B2 U' F2 L F2 U'
15. 27.30 D F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F R2 L2 D L' F R B2 L2 U2
16. 20.89 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D F' D' B' F' D F L2 U' L' U2
17. 21.36 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 R' L2 F' L2 U B L B R2 F' D
18. 22.35 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' F D R2 D L2 F' R U
19. 23.61 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D F' D' U' L' F L' D F' R2 D2
20. 23.36 D U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' D2 F D' L2 D' U2 R' L2 B D'
21. 21.24 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F R2 D' U B' R L' D R2 F U2
22. 20.09 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' R B L' B2 D L2 B R U2 L' U'
23. 29.96 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F' D' L' D' F2 D' B' R L D R'
24. 27.16 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' B' D L2 D' L F L D2
25. 23.79 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D L' F' R2 B F2 R' D2 B' D R'
26. 25.01 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 L2 U L F2 L D' B' U' F R' D2 B2
27. 23.96 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F' U2 F R' B' F2 R2 U F2 L2
28. 23.02 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F R' B2 R2 D B' F2 U2 R2 B R'
29. 22.18 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F R' B' L' D U B D B2 L
30. 24.29 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B R B F2 L' B R U' L
31. 20.47 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 U B F2 L2 D' B' U F2 R L2 F2 U
32. 22.82 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L B2 F U' B' F2 R' U2 F2
33. 19.20 L2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F D B' R' B' L' B U' F' R L2
34. 22.01 U B2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 D F2 U F' U2 B U2 F2 R' U' F U B'
35. 23.27 R2 F2 D U' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' R' B D2 L B2 R F2 L2 B D U2
36. 26.97 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 F' D U2 B2 R2 F' U R' U'
37. 22.44 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B R' B U2 L U' F2 R2 B L'
38. 23.87 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' U' B2 D' R2 U R' U2 L' F' R' D' U B2 L2 D
39. 19.71 B2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 D' F' R2 B' L D' L2 U' R' L F2
40. 18.88 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' L2 D2 B' U' B R F' U2
41. 23.16 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' B D2 F' U R D' U2 B' L U'
42. 24.94 F2 D B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' U2 F2 L B F2 D L2 D2 U' F2 R D' U'
43. 18.34 D2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 F D U R' D L' B U B' L2 D2
44. 23.26 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L' B R B' F2 R2 F L D' U'
45. 17.16 L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 R L B U2 L F2 D L D' U
46. 17.30 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 U F U L' D' R' F2 L B F2 R2 U2
47. 24.83 D R2 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 F2 L U' B' R U' R2 F U' B' L2 D
48. 18.49 B2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L' B' F R F L' U' L D2 L'
49. 32.46 F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' L' F' U' R L' D B2 F' R' U
50. 23.62 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R' B L2 F2 L' D2 L' F R2 D U'
51. 23.10 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F L D2 R F' D' F2 U2 B2 D'
52. 24.12 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L' U2 F L D L2 B' D' B2 D2 U'
53. 19.54 B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L B' F2 U2 L2 D B F' U' R'
54. 22.06 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 U B R' F2 D' L U F2 U2 R2
55. 19.08 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U2 F R' D B2 R' D2 R2 F D B
56. 23.07 U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 L' F' R2 F U' F2 D2 R' B'
57. 19.86 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D F D' R' D2 L' B2 L U' B' U'
58. 32.23 D' U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 B' D2 R' B D B2 L' B' F L2 U'
59. 18.92 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D' U2 F R' U' L2 B' D' B2 L2 B' D2
60. 27.23 D2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 B U B L' U2 F2 L2 F R' D'
61. 22.60 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' U' F L' B' U B' R2 B2 D'
62. 15.37 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U' L' U' L F' R' L D L2 B L2 U2
63. 20.92 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F U' L2 F' R' F R' F R2 L U'
64. 23.78 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L' D B2 U2 B2 U' F D2 U2
65. 24.37 B2 R2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F' R2 F2 D' R' D2 U2 L U L2
66. 23.41 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L R2 F' U R' B2 L B2 D' B U'
67. 23.53 B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R U2 F' D B L' F2 U F2 R
68. 21.87 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 R' U' F2 D' R F U2 L B L' U2
69. 33.54 U L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U' L B' F' D' F' D2 L2 B' D R'
70. 30.59 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F R L' U' B2 F' R' U R2 D
71. 20.06 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 L2 D L' F D2 R' U R' B2 R2 F L
72. 24.33 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R' F' D F' R F R U2 F R L2
73. 24.95 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U B' U B L F' U R D2 L' D U'
74. 22.57 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R U B' L2 D' B' U B L2
75. 17.63 F2 L2 D F2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 L' B' R2 D2 L' U2 L B' D2 U
76. 25.58 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L' D' F2 D' F' R D' L' B D' U
77. 28.39 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R L2 B D2 U' R D R U L2
78. 18.41 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F' D2 R D' B2 U2 L' D U
79. 18.83 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' B' D L' D U B' R' D2 R2 B' U'
80. 18.65 U B2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 F' L F2 D B F2 R2 L' U L
81. 17.37 L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D R' F U' F2 R B D B' L B U2
82. 25.43 D R2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U' B' R' D' R' B' F U L' U' R
83. 20.80 L2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F R L' B L' B L2 B' D F' U'
84. 18.67 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' F R' B' L U' F2 L' B2 U F2 L'
85. 23.97 D F2 D2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' R B D2 R2 F' L' F D B'
86. 16.55 D' R2 D L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R' D F2 U2 F2 R U2 L2 F' D
87. 20.99 U2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B D R' U' B' L2 F D' B2 R' D'
88. 20.26 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' U2 L' U' B L' F R2 L2 U R' F' U'
89. 23.67 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D U2 R2 F D' B2 D2 R F2 D' U L' D2 U'
90. 21.12 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B U L B R B2 U B2 F2 L U
91. 16.83 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B D L2 D' F' R' L2 D2 B2 D' U2
92. 16.66 U' R2 B2 D U B2 L2 U' B2 D' B R D B' U B2 R2 L2 F' R2
93. 18.08 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R' B F2 L' F R2 L' B U2 B2 U'
94. 17.52 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D F R F' D L2 B F' U' L B'
95. 22.15 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L U' R U2 F L2 U B' D' U2
96. 24.00 F2 L2 D R2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 D2 R U2 B L' U' L' D2 B' D R U2
97. 28.45 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U L2 F' R' U R D' F2 R' F L F2 R2
98. 20.38 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L U' R D' U2 B F2 L' F' L D'
99. 19.93 L2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D B' D' R' B F L D2 R2 F' L
100. 28.95 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L B R' D' U' F2 R' L' F' L B' U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

8.214 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R' D U' F R2 B' R2 D F' D'

y2 // Inspection
D' R2 D' L2 // Cross (5/5)
R U' R2 U R // F2L-1 (5/10)
U2 L U L' // F2L-2 (4/14)
U' R U' R' y' U R' U R // F2L-3 (8/22)
R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (7/29)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // PLL (12/41)
2nd fastest time, God, I suck.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 21, 2014)

15.04 single, 18.04 ao5, 18.96 ao12 using green cross.
this colour neutral business is tricky... >.<


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.214
> 
> 2nd fastest time, God, I suck.


Is that really only your second fastest time? Our PB singles are the same and my second fastest time is 0.01 faster than you, but you average three seconds faster than me...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Is that really only your second fastest time? Our PB singles are the same and my second fastest time is 0.01 faster than you, but you average three seconds faster than me...



I know, I've had literally over 30 sub 8's plenty of sub 8.5s and nothing under 8. Also, don't you average 14? that's only 2 seconds.


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I know, I've had literally over 30 *sub 9's* plenty of sub 8.5s and nothing under 8. Also, don't you average 14? that's only 2 seconds.


ftfy. I've only had two sub-9s, the 8.20 and then the 8.10. I guess you must just be consistent, unlike me  I average 15 on most days, only sometimes 14. My average can be anywhere between 13.8 and 15.2, usually around 14.8.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> ftfy. I've only had two sub-9s, the 8.20 and then the 8.10. I guess you must just be consistent, unlike me  I average 15 on most days, only sometimes 14. My average can be anywhere between 14.8 and 15.2, usually around 14.8.



wow, so your PB average of 100 is a full second faster than your global? Mines is almost half a second and I thought that was a lot.


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> wow, so your PB average of 100 is a full second faster than your global? Mines is almost half a second and I thought that was a lot.


I meant 13.8-15.2 in my previous post, not 14.8-15.2 :fp But yes, my PB Ao100 is a second faster than normal. I've got several sub-14 Ao50/Ao100s. I only average 14 for at most 2-3 days before going back to 15; it's happened a few times recently but not many.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

2.350 2x2 Average of 5
Very easy scramble, don't feel like reconstructing.

0.400 U R' U' R
2.744 U' R U2 R F2 R2 U F' U2
3.510 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' F U'
2.222 R2 U2 R U R2 U2
2.084 U R' F2 R' F R2 F' U2 F'

Edit: 2.681 Average of 12


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2014)

21.xy Cross+centres on 4x4, 10 seconds faster than normal.
I hate pops.

E: 1:00.99 Mo3

7. 59.04 Uw' D2 B' Uw B L Uw F' Fw' R2 B2 D' L R2 Uw2 R Fw Rw' R2 Fw' D' L' D2 F' Fw' B U2 Rw2 B2 U Rw' D' L R F2 Rw' D' Rw2 B2 L2
8. 1:09.54 L2 Rw Fw2 U F' L Fw2 Uw F' L2 R' Fw' B2 U2 D' Fw' B L2 R2 F Rw U2 D2 B Uw' L' Uw' B2 L' R D B L R Fw U D Rw' F2 D2
9. 54.40 Rw2 Uw' Rw B L2 Uw2 R' B2 L' F' Uw2 D F' B2 D2 Fw' U Uw2 F Rw F D' B' D Fw' Rw2 D Fw2 Rw D2 Fw D' F2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Fw2 U F' L2


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 21, 2014)

3x3x3
Average of 12: 15.00
rolled with a 19 :'(

EDIT: YES!

*Average of 12: 14.99*
1. 15.14 B2 D R2 U L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D R U R U' F' R2 U' L F2 U2 
2. 17.75 L' B' U' F R2 F2 B' U' L' B' L' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U2 D2 L2 
3. (12.38) L2 B R2 F' R' B' U' D' R2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F' 
4. 15.62 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 U2 L' U B2 F' D2 L' U' F L' U2 
5. 16.04 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R U2 L' D2 L' U' R D2 R2 D' L B' F L' 
6. 13.52 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L' D' F L2 R D L2 F U2 
7. 15.38 D' B2 L2 D U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L U B' L' D2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 
8. 13.41 F R' U L' D' L2 B' R L' F' L2 B2 R' F2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 
9. 14.24 L' R' D2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 B D' U2 F' U' B R F' D2 
10. (18.80) B2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' F U F' D' R' B' U' 
11. 14.86 L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R F D L' R U L2 F2 D' R' F' 
12. 13.97 R2 B' D B R2 F B R B U' F R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' 

I got sub 15.3 on like four separate occasions in this session xD

Also, *15.57 average of 50, 15.80 average of 100.*
Feels like a breakthrough


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2014)

1. 8.42 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L D U2 L D2 B2 F2 R U2 
z2
R2 U' R2 U' // Xcross
z U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // Second pair
U2 R U R' U' z U' R U z' // Third pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // LS
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' x z2 R U R' D2 R U' R' z' R2 U2 // PLL
54 etm/8.42 = 6.41 etps

edit: lol
(8.42), 15.83, (16.90), 9.65, 11.62 = 12.37


----------



## qaz (Jun 21, 2014)

18.34 19.26 (18.19) (25.04) 20.15 = 19.25 ao5 w/ roux


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

qaz said:


> 18.34 19.26 (18.19) (25.04) 20.15 = 19.25 ao5 w/ roux



Congrats! Finally broke that 20 second mark after our session where you got 20.00? haha

I broke 20 Ao12 today


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2014)

34. 2.91 R' F' R' F2 R2 U F' R2
35. 3.86 R2 U2 R' U F2 R' U' F' U
36. 2.33 F R' F2 R F R' F'

3.03 Mo3, PB since I reset everything. This wasn't stackmat (I said I'd only count stackmat), but I start and stop with both hands on spacebar and the cube out my hands... is that good enough?

E: 42. 2.31 U' R F U' F' U' R F R'
1-looked  also PB.

E2: 3.46 Ao5 and 3.97 Ao12.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 21, 2014)

Clock pb ao5 15.77, (28.43), (14.57), 17.32, 14.74,= *15.94*


----------



## GG (Jun 21, 2014)

14.92, (20.43), 14.59, 15.66, (12.67)
avg5 = 15.06

5th April = First ever sub20 avg5
21st July = 15.06 avg5

Just like to say, thanks to the community because I'd be crap without you, I'm so grateful to all your patience, even when I claimed to be able to sub0.4 u perm (which is ridiculous and not true... don't know what i was thinkingxD)
Thanks everyone 
sub15 avg5 soon


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 21, 2014)

Pyra is actually quite fun, especially stackmat.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 29/29
best time: 5.666
worst time: 12.947

current mo3: 8.217 (σ = 2.03)
best mo3: 6.246 (σ = 0.72)

current avg5: 7.353 (σ = 1.61)
*best avg5: 6.673 (σ = 0.91)*

current avg12: 7.446 (σ = 1.45)
*best avg12: 7.168 (σ = 1.16)*

current avg25: 7.885 (σ = 1.44)
*best avg25: 7.885 (σ = 1.44)*

session avg: 8.064 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 8.166



Spoiler



1. 6.965 R U' L B U' L' R U l' r b u' 
2. 9.660 U L' B' R U B' U' L l r b' u 
3. 10.231 U L U R' B' L U' R' L' l' r 
4. 9.153 U R' U R' B' R' U L l' r' u 
5. 8.414 L' B L B R L' U' B R l b 
6. 8.805 U R U' B L' B U L' l' r' b u 
7. 9.226 L B L' U' R U' B' R' b' 
8. 10.632 L R B' L' U' B L R' l r' b u' 
9. 6.134 U L' B L' U' L R' U' l' r' b' u' 
10. (5.666) U R U' R U' L R U' L' l' b' u' 
11. 7.160 L U' R L U L' B' R B' l' r' b' u' 
12. (10.850) L' B R U' B R' B' L' l' r' u' 
13. 8.077 U' B' L' U L B U R r' b' u 
14. 6.774 B L' U L R' B' L U' l r' b u 
15. 9.946 B' U' R' L B' U R B' l r b' u' 
16. 7.263 L U L R L U R' L l r' 
17. 8.700 U R U' R' U' L U' B' U' l 
18. 6.187 L U' L R' B' L R B' l b 
19. 5.807 U R U L R' L B' R' L l u 
20. 7.721 U' L U R L U' L B b u' 
21. 6.112 L B R' L R' U L U r b u' 
22. (12.947) U R L R L B' R B' l' r 
23. 9.000 U B' U' B' U B' U L' l' r' b u' 
24. 7.906 R' L B' L' U R U' B' l' r b u 
25. (5.757) U L' B' U R' L B R l b' u' 
26. 7.078 L B' L' R L' R B L l' r' b 
27. 5.903 U' L B' R' L' U R B' l r' b u 
28. 9.669 U' B L R L' R' U' R l r' u 
29. 9.078 U' L' U' L' B R B U l' b' u'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2014)

5.223 Stackmat Skewb Average of 12 on cam. Not bad for me 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-21
avg of 12: 5.223

Time List:
1. 5.444 B' L R U' L R L' R' U' 
2. 4.774 U R' L' B R U R U L' 
3. 4.754 U' B U L R' L R' U' 
4. 5.639 U L' R L' U R L R' 
5. 5.554 B' L' U' L' R' U' R' B'
6. 5.512 B' L U' B R U B U' R 
7. 5.081 R' L' R B R' U' B R' L 
8. 4.539 B R' L B' R' L' U' B 
9. 4.854 B L R' B U B' R U R' 
10. 6.081 B' R' L R B' R L' U' R 
11. (6.089) U' R' U R L U B' L U' 
12. (4.113) L' U R' L R B U' L


----------



## Speeedcuber (Jun 21, 2014)

6.85 3x3 average of 5 and 7.85 avg 12


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 21, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Pyra is actually quite fun, especially stackmat.


Really? Maybe I'll try it sometime.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 21, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Really? Maybe I'll try it sometime.



eh... I don't think you'll enjoy it.

You're bad at it anyway


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2014)

Slow turning PBs, almost 3x3 PBs.

Best average of 12: 12.65 - *0.14 from PB*
25-36 - 12.13 (15.69) 13.88 11.94 13.73 12.82 12.16 12.05 13.51 12.23 12.04 (10.52)

Last 5 are 12.11 Ao5 - *0.71 from PB*

Last 3 are 11.60 Mo3 - *0.54 from PB*



Spoiler



25. 12.13 D B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 B R2 D U2 B' R B' D U' R
26. 15.69 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D' R F' D' L U R' B2 D U
27. 13.88 U R2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' B2 R F' R' L U2 B' R' B2 F' U'
28. 11.94 D L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 F' L' B' D2 R D2 U' F' L' F'
29. 13.73 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U L2 U F D2 U B' L' F2 R' B' F' R' U
30. 12.82 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 U' B' U2 B2 U R U B2 L F' D R'
31. 12.16 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 B L D L B2 L2 B' U R F2 U'
32. 12.05 B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R F' L2 B2 F R2 U2 L' F2 U'
33. 13.51 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D R' F' D R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B F2
34. 12.23 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 D' U' L2 B' D' R' D U' L F2 L F2 R2 U'
35. 12.04 D B2 L2 D L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 F2 L' B D U' R2 B' R' U R2 F2 U
36. 10.52 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F R L U' B R' F' L' D2 F U'



E: 56. 11.30+ F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B' L D2 B' R' F' U L2 D R U
fml

E2: 12.02 Ao5/11.32 Mo3, both even closer to PB but not quite.

83. 15.69 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' R2 B2 R U B' R2 L' F D2 R B2 L2
84. 12.84 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U B2 F2 D' F U' B R2 L' B U R U R
85. 10.72 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' U B' F U' R L' B2
86. 11.42 L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' B' L2 F2 U R B' U2 B F R2
87. 11.81 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' U B' L' B2 R B U' F' R' U'
88. 16.99 L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F' U2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U'

I suck at anything bigger than Mo3s...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 21, 2014)

WTF I dose a VGJ PB 3x3x3 average of 5 also my first sub 30 average.
Average of 5: 29.85
1. 29.26 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U L D F2 D B D2 B D' R2 F 
2. 31.61 U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 D L2 F2 D F2 L' B' R U R U2 F L' R' F2 
3. (28.06) R2 D R U D' R' B' D2 R D2 F' U2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 F2 L2 F2 
4. 28.67[PLL Skip] D B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R' U B2 D' L F' U' B' R' B 
5. (40.37) F2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 F2 D2 F U B' D' L' D' U2 R' B D2 B2


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 21, 2014)

YESSSSSSS ON CAM WTFFFF 

*Average of 5: 29.720*
1. 29.187 Fw F2 Rw2 D2 L' B U' Fw' Uw' F2 Rw L B' Fw Rw R B' L' R' Fw2 L' Uw2 R' F Fw2 B' Uw Rw' R2 F D Rw' Uw' B2 D2 R Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 
2. 30.657 R' D' F Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' R B R2 B2 Rw D2 U B' L' Rw R Uw' B Fw D' Fw' Uw' L' Fw2 Rw L U' D' Uw' Rw2 L' D2 B' L2 Uw Rw 
3. (34.697) Uw2 R2 D R' F U Uw' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D Fw' U R L2 U D F' Fw' D' Fw2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 L U D2 B Uw2 Rw' U' Fw2 D U2 Rw U2 
4. (28.088) Uw2 Fw2 F U D2 B U2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 D' R' Rw' Uw Rw U F D Rw L2 Uw Fw2 R F' Fw' D2 L2 Uw' L2 D2 L2 F L' R Fw2 U B2 Rw 
5. 29.315 B' Uw2 Rw U2 Uw' D2 B L' Fw' Rw L2 Uw' L2 Uw' B2 R' F2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw2 D Fw' B' Uw2 Rw2 B R' L Rw Fw' L B2 Fw Uw' D2 F Rw' R D2 

which is at the end of

*Average of 12: 31.702*
1. 31.158 D L' U' L' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' L B' Rw2 F Fw2 R' B' U2 R' F Fw' U R U2 L' Fw B2 U D Uw' R Uw U2 L' F' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D 
2. 30.952 D' U2 Uw2 B' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw' B D2 B' L F' B R' Uw R L' D U2 L2 F B' U2 Uw' B2 Fw U' R2 B Rw2 Fw2 Uw L D2 Uw R' B L' 
3. 30.859 D' B' D2 R U2 Rw2 L2 R' D' B' Uw D' L' Fw2 Rw F Uw' F' Rw2 Uw Rw F2 U' F' D' U' R U2 Rw' Uw2 D2 R Fw Uw' L Rw Fw B U L2 
4. 32.581 L Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw D2 L2 F2 U R' B' U Uw F Rw B2 Rw' B' L' Fw' B' U' D F2 U2 Rw' L F2 B Fw R2 L Uw F2 Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 L' U2 
5. 36.903 B Fw2 F' Rw' L2 Fw' D B' Rw2 Fw Rw2 U B2 Rw D L2 R' Rw2 D' B' Fw' L' B2 Uw2 U2 F' L B' U Fw2 D R L2 U Fw F' R' U Rw R 
6. 30.708 Fw2 L2 U Uw2 Rw2 Uw F2 B2 D F D' Uw2 Rw R2 D' Rw2 L R F2 Rw' L Fw2 Uw' B2 F' Fw U2 F Rw2 L2 F Fw B Uw2 L F' D2 B' F Uw 
7. (38.575) Rw' Uw2 Fw' Uw F2 Uw' Rw' R Uw' Rw U D2 Rw2 Fw U' Fw2 U2 D L' Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw D2 B' Rw Fw L' Fw' F' Rw2 Fw' L' B' R Rw D Rw D2 
8. 29.187 Fw F2 Rw2 D2 L' B U' Fw' Uw' F2 Rw L B' Fw Rw R B' L' R' Fw2 L' Uw2 R' F Fw2 B' Uw Rw' R2 F D Rw' Uw' B2 D2 R Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 
9. 30.657 R' D' F Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' R B R2 B2 Rw D2 U B' L' Rw R Uw' B Fw D' Fw' Uw' L' Fw2 Rw L U' D' Uw' Rw2 L' D2 B' L2 Uw Rw 
10. 34.697 Uw2 R2 D R' F U Uw' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D Fw' U R L2 U D F' Fw' D' Fw2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 L U D2 B Uw2 Rw' U' Fw2 D U2 Rw U2 
11. (28.088) Uw2 Fw2 F U D2 B U2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 D' R' Rw' Uw Rw U F D Rw L2 Uw Fw2 R F' Fw' D2 L2 Uw' L2 D2 L2 F L' R Fw2 U B2 Rw 
12. 29.315 B' Uw2 Rw U2 Uw' D2 B L' Fw' Rw L2 Uw' L2 Uw' B2 R' F2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw2 D Fw' B' Uw2 Rw2 B R' L Rw Fw' L B2 Fw Uw' D2 F Rw' R D2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 22, 2014)

My "accomplishment" is that I tried speedsolving Roux again for the first time in a while, and got a 34 second average of 12, lol. I should stick to FMC for Roux.



yoshinator said:


> 4x4gj



video pls


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jun 22, 2014)

Getting back on practice.. OH

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.18
worst time: 20.36

current avg5: 16.73 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 14.74 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 16.23 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 15.90 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 16.63 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 16.63 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 16.63 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 16.55


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 22, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> video pls



Welp, this is going to sound pretty bad (considering my past), but my camera got corrupted and the files are gone. *Sigh*

I'm embarassed to say that I felt, and feel, like crying


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 22, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Welp, this is going to sound pretty bad (considering my past), but my camera got corrupted and the files are gone. *Sigh*
> 
> I'm embarassed to say that I felt, and feel, like crying



Meh, don't worry. You can't control it. No one is forcing you to get everything on cam. It sucks though.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 22, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Welp, this is going to sound pretty bad (considering my past), but my camera got corrupted and the files are gone. *Sigh*
> 
> I'm embarassed to say that I felt, and feel, like crying



It's cool bro. Not having this video can be your motivation to sub 30 AO12 on cam. 

The worst thing about your past, to me, is that it's right when Sajwo started being a jerk. Your 23.80 was the first thread where I saw him do that. And now he's like that to everyone. So BJ for bringing out the bad side of Sajwo, but other than that it's fine. Lol.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 22, 2014)

3x3 OH

ao100 (1-100)


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.201
worst time: 30.177

current mo3: 22.881 (σ = 2.24)
best mo3: 16.984 (σ = 1.12)

current mo100: 20.477 (σ = 3.06)
best mo100: 20.477 (σ = 3.06)

current avg5: 21.195 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 17.468 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 20.663 (σ = 2.55)
best avg12: 18.825 (σ = 1.72)

current avg25: 20.982 (σ = 2.32)
best avg25: 19.750 (σ = 2.49)

current avg50: 20.445 (σ = 2.32)
best avg50: 20.020 (σ = 2.36)

current avg75: 20.428 (σ = 2.37)
best avg75: 20.269 (σ = 2.24)

current avg100: 20.445 (σ = 2.35)
best avg100: 20.445 (σ = 2.35)

session avg: 20.445 (σ = 2.35)
session mean: 20.477


Spoiler



Average of 100: 20.445
1. 19.233 R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L B2 L D' U B' R' F2 R2 U 
2. 22.516 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 R' F2 R F2 D' R2 B D' R' F2 
3. 19.793 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F R2 U' B2 D2 U' F R' B2 
4. 22.576 U2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 D F U' R' B U2 R B' R' D' 
5. 17.137 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B U2 L2 F' U2 B2 R B2 L F2 U B U F L 
6. 23.075 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 B U' L' F' L' U2 L R' B' F 
7. 18.082 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 B D2 R2 F R' U2 L R' U F L R' U' B 
8. 21.041 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 F U L2 U B L' U2 F D' 
9. (26.033) D B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 U' F R D F' U L' B R' U' R2 
10. 18.561 F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D L U2 L2 F U2 B U2 L' D' F2 
11. 20.472 U' R2 U R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 F D' R F' L' F L' B2 F' D' 
12. 18.432+ F U D' L2 D2 L' B2 D R L2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' 
13. 18.481 F2 L D2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 R' F2 U' L B2 L F R' D B2 D2 
14. 18.881 R F2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 L' F R U B D F2 R' D L2 F' 
15. 23.233 B' U2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L' B' D2 F R U' L2 U2 
16. (13.793) F D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 L' F' U2 L' F2 U F' D' B2 U' 
17. 23.425 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D F R' B2 L2 D F' U' R2 F L' 
18. 23.329 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D R D' U2 B D' F' L' U2 R B2 
19. 16.737 B D2 R' L2 D R L U' R' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' D' B2 U' R2 D 
20. 22.897 R2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 U' F' R2 D2 L2 D' L' U' L' R2 
21. 20.096 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R' U2 B' F2 U2 R' U R B L 
22. 17.584 B2 U2 R B L B2 U F' B' U2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 B2 D F2 R2 
23. 19.265 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' R F U' B' R2 U2 L' F2 D2 
24. 21.809 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L D' L' B D2 F' U F' R U2 R2 
25. 24.737 D2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L B U F L' D B F U' R2 
26. 17.537 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U' R' F D F' D2 U' L B' L2 F 
27. 22.914 B2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 D' L D' L' D' F' D2 L F 
28. 21.553 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R F' R2 D B2 L' R D2 R2 F 
29. 17.553 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D L' D2 B' U' L R' D F L2 F' 
30. 23.777 B U L D L B' U L' U' L2 F D2 B L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 
31. 20.849 D2 F2 R' U' L2 B L B U' F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 B2 
32. 22.385 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' B F R' U' R2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 
33. 16.657 L2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F U' F2 U' F R2 D' L R2 B U 
34. 20.760 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U L2 B R' U B' R' F' D' F L 
35. 15.952 F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U R2 B L F2 R D L2 U2 
36. 23.393 L' U R2 F L' D B U' R' B' R D2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 
37. 18.706 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 L' F2 R D2 F R' F U' L U2 
38. 21.358 L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B D' R F2 R' B' R2 D2 F2 L2 
39. 16.849 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 U2 L' D L B D' F R B2 
40. 18.931 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 D' F L B2 L' B' U' L R2 B' 
41. 18.769 D' F' R' D' R L2 F' R' B R2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 
42. 17.648 F U2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F' U' R F2 U2 B2 D2 F D' B' 
43. (27.442) L' U2 L D2 F2 L2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 D F R B L B2 D B L2 D' 
44. 19.169 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 L' R2 D' L' R2 F' D' L U' L' F R 
45. 23.330+ F' R2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U L' B F2 D L2 U' L2 R 
46. 22.545 R L' B2 R' B' D' F' U' D F2 R2 L' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 
47. (25.793+) U F2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 L' R D' B U' F R 
48. 21.137 U2 F2 L F2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 L' R' B' R F2 R F D F2 R U' 
49. 17.506 F2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' R' F' R U' R' B2 R F' L' 
50. 20.113 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 U2 R' B L2 F2 D' L2 F R B L' 
51. 17.761 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 B2 L' U' L' F2 R' U R2 D' F U' 
52. 18.032 F L' F2 D2 B2 U' F R U L2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 
53. 22.002 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' D B2 L D L' D2 L' R' F 
54. (26.450) L2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F R' B L2 D' R2 U L' D F R' 
55. 17.168 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 F D F L F' R F2 R' U' R 
56. 18.001 R2 D' B U2 R2 B2 D R' U R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 
57. (15.784) B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 U R' F L B L' D' L2 R' 
58. 17.234 B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 R' U L' R F2 L2 R D' 
59. 19.297 F' L2 F' R' D R2 F L D L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B L2 F B2 R2 B2 
60. 21.151 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' L2 U' B L' F' U L' B2 D' 
61. 23.697 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U2 F' U' L' D2 B U L' D' R D' 
62. 18.977 L F2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 B' L U2 F D' L D L 
63. 20.705 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' R U' R' F D2 L' D U2 R 
64. 16.592 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' F L' U' F R' D' U L' U2 
65. 22.848 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D U' L D2 U2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 B2 U 
66. 21.361 D2 R' B2 L B2 U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 D' R' F' U' R D' L R' F2 U2 
67. 21.777 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B' L F' D B R' D2 R B2 R2 
68. (13.446) F L' D' F2 L' B D R' B2 R' D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 D 
69. 23.425 R2 U B2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 U L2 R D F U2 R' D' F U' R U 
70. 21.264 R' B R2 U L B2 R' B U2 L F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 
71. 19.152 L U' R2 B2 R F2 U2 B' L2 U' D2 B L2 F R2 F R2 F' D2 F L2 
72. 21.201 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R' B L F2 U R2 D2 L U' F' 
73. 19.185 U2 L2 B2 L R2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' D R D2 F2 R 
74. 21.713 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 R U L' F D R' B' R' D2 R' 
75. 20.642 D2 F U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U B R' B' D R B L' U' 
76. 20.739 F' R2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B F' D' R' B2 R2 U B R' F2 R D 
77. 25.056 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D2 F2 L U2 F' U R' F2 D F2 U2 
78. 20.496 U D B D2 L' F L U2 F2 R' B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U2 
79. 20.117 U F2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L' D' L' U2 L2 B' R' F' D2 R2 
80. 18.064 D2 R2 F2 L R2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 R' U' F2 R F' D R2 D' L' B' R 
81. (30.177) D L B U B2 R2 U2 B' R' F' U R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' 
82. 23.808 L U2 L' D2 L' D2 R' D2 R U2 L F D B F' R2 U' L B' R' F' 
83. 21.073 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D B D2 L' F L D' L2 B' R' U 
84. (15.558) D2 L D F2 R L' B U F' B L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 
85. 21.073 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L B' R' U L2 B' F' L' D' F' 
86. 24.002 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 B' R' D2 B' D F R' F R U' F' 
87. 18.721 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 R' U' B U R U2 L' B2 L2 F' 
88. 20.849 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 U2 B L2 F' R D R2 U' F' L' B2 D U L2 
89. (13.201) F2 D U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F' D' R U' F' R' B2 R2 
90. 24.329 B R2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 D R' F' L2 B F2 D F' L 
91. 20.417 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 D L' U2 L U' F2 L2 B' D' U' 
92. 25.089 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 L F2 L U' L' B2 D F U2 
93. 18.225 L2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L' B2 D R U B R B' R' 
94. 17.474 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D L U2 L2 U L F' L R' F' 
95. 18.977 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 D' F L U F D' F2 U' B' 
96. 18.529 U B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R2 B' L B D' L' D B2 D' L' F' 
97. 20.399 L2 F2 D2 B L2 F L2 F' L2 F U2 R' U2 L F2 D' R2 F U R2 U2 
98. 25.456 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 U' L2 R' D F' D2 R2 U2 R' B F2 L' 
99. 21.441 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F' R2 F R' U B' L' B R' F2 
100. 21.746 D L2 F2 D R2 U R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B U2 R2 B' L D' B' R' F






ao100 (101-200)


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 13.201
worst time: 35.729

current mo3: 18.668 (σ = 2.54)
best mo3: 16.984 (σ = 1.12)

current mo100: 20.940 (σ = 3.11)
best mo100: 20.477 (σ = 3.06)

current avg5: 18.961 (σ = 1.38)
best avg5: 17.355 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 19.910 (σ = 2.49)
best avg12: 18.825 (σ = 1.72)

current avg25: 21.139 (σ = 2.54)
best avg25: 19.653 (σ = 1.54)

current avg50: 20.455 (σ = 2.34)
best avg50: 20.020 (σ = 2.36)

current avg75: 20.759 (σ = 2.40)
best avg75: 20.269 (σ = 2.24)

current avg100: 20.784 (σ = 2.37)
best avg100: 20.445 (σ = 2.35)

session avg: 20.618 (σ = 2.35)
session mean: 20.709


Spoiler



101. 22.545 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 U L B L2 U' B2 R' U2 R D U' 
102. 23.921 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L D2 U2 B' U L' F R2 F' D' 
103. 19.200 F' R' B2 U' B U D B L' U2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L U2 
104. 20.326 F2 L' F' D R2 B U F' L' D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U 
105. 17.617 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D U R2 B2 U' F D L' B R' D2 B R2 D' 
106. 21.297 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U L D U B' D2 R2 D 
107. (28.145) L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 R F L' R2 F2 D2 U' L R' F' D' L' 
108. 20.210 D' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 B L2 U' L2 F' L B U2 
109. 23.409+ R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' R' B2 F' L B' D L2 R' D2 B2 R' B' 
110. 18.929 U2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D B' L U' L D' F L' U' R D 
111. (16.560) F L2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 B2 U F2 U2 R B' F' L' B2 U L' 
112. 23.058 F' R D' B D' F B2 L' U2 F' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 
113. 17.234 U F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R D F2 L' B R F' L B' R 
114. 20.401 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B U2 R U L F D' L B2 F' D' B' 
115. 22.365 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L R' F2 R' F D B F U' 
116. 20.976+ D2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 D2 U' R B' D2 U2 L F' D' U' F 
117. 18.288 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 B L' B2 U B2 R' U' B R' D2 L 
118. 22.433 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 L B' U' R2 U L F D B L2 
119. 17.379 D' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R D' R' D2 R F D B F2 
120. 24.567 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' R2 B' F U' B F2 L D2 R 
121. 22.227 R U' F L F D F B U2 R F' U2 F B R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 
122. 17.617 D' L U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D' R2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 
123. 24.482 L B2 R' D2 L D2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 D' R U2 B F U' R2 U2 F R 
124. 20.913 R2 U2 L' B2 L B2 R D2 R' U2 L' D' L' F' R' B2 R D B2 D F' 
125. 20.289 L' B2 D2 L' U2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D' U' F2 L' D2 B U2 L D L 
126. 18.656 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B R U' R2 U2 B L' D R' F2 R2 
127. 24.817 B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L' U' F' L U L' B2 L B2 R' 
128. 21.169 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U R' U2 F2 D B' L2 F' R' F2 R 
129. 19.905 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 B U2 F2 R B' U' R' B R F 
130. 23.537 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 B L' U' B L D U' R' F D' U2 
131. 17.448 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F' L2 D F2 L D' F2 L' R' B2 
132. 23.233+ L2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F' R2 U' L B L R2 F R B' 
133. 25.440 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 L R2 D2 R B' U2 F R2 F2 L' D U F' U 
134. 19.489 F' R2 U' B2 L' D2 B L' D' R2 D2 L2 F R2 L2 B R2 F' L2 U2 
135. 18.465 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B' L' F U' F L B F2 D2 
136. 22.019 B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F L U' B' D2 U L' B D L 
137. 22.888 L2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B D' F2 L R' D' B U L' F U 
138. 20.247 L2 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B D' L' B2 L' B L' U' B' R F2 
139. 24.353 R2 U2 F2 D2 B F U2 B U2 L2 D2 U B D2 L2 B U' R U2 
140. 24.992 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 L' D2 L D' L' B' D B R F' R' U R 
141. 18.817 F2 L2 U' R L2 D' F U2 R' D L2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 
142. 18.739 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B L2 D' U' B' L U2 R' B' D2 
143. 17.072 L' D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 L' U' R F L B2 L U' F' D R' 
144. 18.401 L B' D B R' F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 
145. 19.777 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L' R2 F D' B2 L B' R B F2 
146. 21.040 U2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 F R2 F' U F2 L2 F' D B D2 B' L' F 
147. 22.993 R2 F2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R F R' D' L B' L2 U2 B' L' 
148. 19.619 U B2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R F D L' U R U B D' U 
149. 24.753 R2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 B' F' R2 U2 F' L F U R B U' B R' F' 
150. (26.961) L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 B' U R' D U L' U2 B F2 L' 
151. 21.344 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R' D' F' R U' L D L U' B2 
152. 18.433 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F L U' B' F U2 B' D' L 
153. 19.716 D' F2 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R' D' B2 F U' R F D' B' F2 
154. 20.249 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' R F2 R U' F L U' B' F2 D' 
155. 20.434 R2 L' B2 R2 B D' L F B' L U' B2 D B2 D B2 R2 L2 U B2 
156. 21.249 U' F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L' U' L2 F' R F D2 R2 U R 
157. 18.832 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B' F2 D F R' U' L B' L' D L' F' 
158. 16.672 L' F2 R B2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L2 F' R D2 B2 F' U B' R U' 
159. 21.312 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B R' B' R D2 U2 B F' L F 
160. (16.560) D U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' U L' U F D B F' R2 U 
161. (15.650) B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 B' F2 D B' U2 R B' F' U B' L' D' 
162. 20.369 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D L U R2 F2 L' B' U' L F' 
163. 20.577 D' L2 U B2 R U' L2 D L U2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 L2 
164. 20.529 D' R L2 D' B2 D2 B' U' D2 R' D B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U D L2 D B2 
165. 21.041 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L F2 R B2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 B D2 L' D R' U B' 
166. 22.513 B U' R L' F2 D2 R L2 B' U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L U2 L2 F2 L D2 
167. 25.074 D L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R D' L2 B R2 F D' L' F' D 
168. 17.521 B U2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' U F' L' D' F2 R' U' B' D' 
169. (35.729) L2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U' B L D L' R2 U F2 R F D2 
170. 21.265 F2 D B' U2 R2 D F' L B2 R' F' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B' U2 
171. 18.545+ F' R' L2 F2 U R2 F R2 L' B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 
172. 18.433 F L2 F U2 B' F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R' B' L F U F2 R' D' U' 
173. 18.258 L2 R2 B R2 B L2 U2 F U2 F' L2 D F' U' B' L U L' F' R2 U' 
174. 17.232 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 F' D R F2 L B F' U L B U2 
175. 19.811 F' R L2 D' L' U F D' B2 L D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 D B2 L2 
176. 19.729 B R U2 B U' D' B' U F B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L B2 L2 B2 R' D2 
177. 24.257+ B2 L2 U L2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F U' F2 L F' R' F R U2 
178. 19.808 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' U' B2 F D R' U2 B' D' U2 L2 F R 
179. 18.001 U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' U F' R2 B F U' R' B' U 
180. 24.225 R' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B' U L F L U L B2 U2 
181. 23.041 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 F' D' L D R' B' F' R B2 U' B' 
182. 24.497 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R' U R2 F2 U' F2 D' 
183. 22.273 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U F' U R B D2 L' D B F 
184. 17.281 U L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B R2 D L B' D L' D2 B U' 
185. 21.649 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F R D' U' L' B F' U2 B' 
186. (25.553) B2 U D R D2 B R L' U B' D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F' L2 B 
187. 24.608 L F U' D F2 D2 R' U2 F' L B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 
188. 22.161 U F' U' B U2 R2 F2 R' F D2 R2 D2 B2 R L2 U2 R' D2 B2 
189. 18.241 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 B' R' F2 D' L F U' B' F' U 
190. 25.072 L D2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 R F2 R B L2 B' D' L' B2 L2 F' U' R' U' 
191. 21.889 R U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L B D2 F L' F2 D L' U' F U2 B2 
192. 20.966 L2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 D' F2 D B' R U B' D' U2 B L' B2 L' U 
193. 17.969 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' F L' F' D2 U' L' F' R2 F R 
194. 24.898 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B D R2 F' L D' B2 F U' 
195. (16.193) U R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F D' R2 U F2 R F U2 B L' 
196. 20.465 D' F' D2 R U2 B D' L2 F' B2 R F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 
197. 18.672 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U B2 D' R2 B' F R F' L U' B F2 D' R2 
198. 16.721 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B R U2 R U L2 B' D2 U 
199. 21.537 B L2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R D2 U2 B' U2 B2 F D' U' R' 
200. 17.745 B L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 B2 F2 U' F D' L' D' B R U' B' D2






ao100 (201-300)


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 300/300
best time: 13.120
worst time: 36.210

current mo3: 18.897 (σ = 1.75)
best mo3: 16.182 (σ = 2.78)

current mo100: 19.929 (σ = 3.45)
best mo100: 19.922 (σ = 3.46)

current avg5: 18.006 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 17.046 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 18.708 (σ = 2.29)
best avg12: 18.019 (σ = 1.56)

current avg25: 19.312 (σ = 2.37)
best avg25: 18.695 (σ = 1.63)

current avg50: 19.773 (σ = 2.20)
best avg50: 19.213 (σ = 2.09)

current avg75: 19.991 (σ = 2.52)
best avg75: 19.629 (σ = 2.21)

current avg100: 19.756 (σ = 2.44)
best avg100: 19.748 (σ = 2.46)

session avg: 20.336 (σ = 2.38)
session mean: 20.449


Spoiler



201. 20.689 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' D' B2 F' L D2 R2 D B2 L 
202. 17.009 B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 D F2 D' U' F' R2 D' L R D' R U F' U' 
203. 17.265 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 U F2 D F2 U F' L' U' F' D2 F D B U' F' 
204. 18.561 U' B' U2 R' U' B U2 D R U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 
205. (13.120) R2 D B2 D B2 F2 L2 D U' L2 R2 F D F' R2 U2 L' F2 D' R' (could've easily been PB single but I failed badly at the end (lockup))
206. 16.865 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F R' F L' R2 B U B D' 
207. 23.009 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L' R2 B' L' R B R2 D2 F D2 
208. 20.160 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' L F' D B L' U F L F2 D' R2 
209. 21.569 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 F U' R' B L' 
210. 19.121 U2 D F' B2 U' B2 L' D L2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 F' 
211. 18.819 B' L2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 F D2 U2 L B D2 B2 R2 D B' U2 R F' 
212. 18.128 F2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 F' U L R2 D L F2 U B' F 
213. 17.281 L D2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 L F2 L D L2 F D L R2 U R' D 
214. (14.593) D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' U' L U R' D2 B D L2 U2 B R2 
215. 18.626 L2 F R2 U2 R' B D' R2 F' D L2 B2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U2 
216. 18.227 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F' D B2 F' L' B' R D2 B R2 B 
217. (26.784+) F R' F2 D' R L' D L' F D' L2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 
218. 17.986 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' B U2 L2 F D' F U L D2 
219. 22.033 U2 D2 R F' R U' D2 R2 F L' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' D' F2 D2 
220. 20.529 L2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 F2 U L' D' B L D B L2 F U 
221. 16.050 R2 F D2 B2 L2 F U2 F L2 R2 B' D L D2 R B L2 B D' R B2 
222. 22.273 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' L' U' B U' F D2 R' B' D' F 
223. 18.625 B F D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F D' L U' F' D' F' D2 U2 F' L2 
224. 21.745 F' R D2 L2 U R' D2 L F' U' F R2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B U2 D2 
225. 18.785 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D F' L D2 U F2 L D B' L D2 
226. 17.457 R D2 R D2 R' F2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 F U2 L2 D L2 R' B' U 
227. 17.953 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' D R B F D2 B2 R' F R2 
228. 22.131 L F U B' D L2 B2 D' R B' U2 D2 F2 L D2 R' D2 L D2 F2 R' 
229. 19.184 B2 L' B2 D' B' U F' L' F2 R F2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 B L2 B D2 R2 
230. (26.227+) U' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D R' B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 U F U' 
231. 18.609 L' U2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' L' F R U' B' F2 D R2 
232. 20.485 L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' D L F L2 D L2 U 
233. 16.353 R' B2 L D F D' F2 U' D B L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 
234. 22.785 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U L2 D R' D F2 R2 U2 B F' R U F2 
235. 20.929 U2 B L2 U2 B L2 D2 F D2 B L2 D' L2 R' D' B' F U R D' F2 
236. 20.384 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' R B' R U R' D2 F2 U' R' D2 
237. 16.097 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 R F L' F' R D' U' L' 
238. 18.224+ F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F U2 B2 D' B' R F' U' B2 D' L B2 F' 
239. 18.482 U2 R2 U L2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R U' B' F D U2 F' R' D2 L 
240. 24.577 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 L D2 R' U R' B2 F L' 
241. (15.841) D F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D F L D R D2 B D' L F2 R2 
242. 19.073 L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L D' L B' R F L' R' F' 
243. 23.233 F U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 F L' D F2 L U2 L D B' L 
244. (27.009+) U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F R2 F L2 F' U F2 U2 R B L2 B' F' D B' R 
245. 21.873 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B' D B L F2 U L2 U L' D' 
246. (13.617) R2 B2 D' U' B2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 F U B2 U F L R' U' R2 B' 
247. (36.210) D2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R' F' D2 R' U B D B U2 
248. 18.993 U L' U2 F D' R' U D2 L2 B' U2 L2 U' D2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D 
249. 23.860 L B2 D' F U R' B L D2 F' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 U2 D R2 
250. 20.305 U R U D2 F' R L U B' U B2 U2 R B2 R L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R 
251. 20.929 U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F' L' F2 D U F R2 U L B 
252. 21.922 B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R' F' L' R2 D B' F' 
253. 16.946 F D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F R' B L' U2 B2 U R' B' F D 
254. 20.337 R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U B' L U' R D' B2 F U B2 R' 
255. 21.105 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 B2 U B L2 D2 F2 R' U' B' L' U' L 
256. 18.546 B' L B R B' R' D' F L U' R' U2 B2 L D2 R' B2 L' B2 R' 
257. 20.274 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D B' L2 D L F' R2 D' B' R 
258. (15.632) U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R2 D2 R' F U F2 L B2 R2 F' L' F R' 
259. 19.921 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U' B' L' D' U' B2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 
260. 17.329 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R U R D F' U L2 R U F 
261. 17.153 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 L F U' L D' F R D2 L2 R2 
262. 21.972 F2 D2 R' F L' D B R' B2 R B' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' 
263. 22.481 R D2 F2 R B L B' U L' F' B2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 
264. 21.282 F2 D L B R U2 L2 U2 D B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 L' 
265. 19.201 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B L R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D B L F2 
266. 20.386 R B' D' R F' L' B L' F2 R F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 
267. (26.337) D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R U' R2 D' L B' R B2 D' B' 
268. 21.713 B2 U L B' D F D2 R2 L' F B2 R B2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R L F2 
269. 21.890+ B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D B' D' R2 F' U' B U L F' 
270. (26.941) R2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 L B D2 B' U2 B' U' L R' 
271. 21.889 D R D' L2 F2 D' F' B' R' B L' B2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 R 
272. 16.704 L' R' F2 U2 L D2 B2 R B2 R' F' L' D L D2 F R' 
273. 17.458 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D U R2 B' D2 L D' B' U' B2 L2 B' D' 
274. 20.018 B2 D L2 U B2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R' F L2 R B U' R' U' B 
275. 20.337+ U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 F R' F' D' F' D2 L F R D' 
276. 20.577 U2 F D2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U' B R' U' F' L' U' B' L' U' 
277. 21.746 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R D L' U2 B L2 D F2 L2 U2 
278. (27.681) U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' U F D' B' L D' F R D 
279. 19.201 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B U' F2 R' F2 D' R2 B U' R' 
280. 18.356 D R2 F L U2 D2 F L U' B' U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 D R2 L2 
281. 20.993 D' R U2 B' L' U2 L2 F2 U' R B2 R2 L' B2 L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 
282. 17.088 U2 B' F' R2 U2 B F2 U2 F' D' B D2 L' B L U R2 D' L 
283. 22.049 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B' F2 L' F' D2 B2 L R' F' U2 
284. (15.249) B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D F' D F2 D' L D2 L' R B' 
285. 21.041 L2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 U' R' B2 F2 R' F' R2 F' L D' 
286. 24.274 D' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L' R F' U' R2 U' F L' F2 U 
287. 17.089 F2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' R' F' D' L' B R2 U' F U R D' 
288. (15.585) B2 L2 B2 D' B' U' R' U D R' U2 R' F2 R L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 
289. 22.386 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' U' B F U' F L' F D' B2 
290. 21.312 F2 L2 B U F D B L2 B' R' U' D' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D 
291. 24.066 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B' D' R' U' F' L F2 U' L' F2 R' 
292. (14.562) R U2 B2 D' R U' D' L U' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B 
293. 18.750 U L2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L U R U2 F' R' D B L2 U2 
294. 17.088 B2 U' F2 R2 D U F2 U' B2 U' B' R D2 L' D' B' D2 U F2 U 
295. 18.274 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L R' D' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' B2 
296. 18.017 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U2 L' F D2 L' R' F D' F2 U2 
297. (14.400) R' B' R2 D' L F B D R D L2 F' U2 B' R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 
298. 18.817 U2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 L B2 R B2 D L U' L' F' L B' D B' R2 
299. 20.689 D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U F2 U R2 F' U2 B' D' U R' U2 L F R 
300. 17.184 R2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 R' D L U L2 U' L R2 U F'


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 22, 2014)

Waited until the files were on my computer to post this... 

I suck: *Average of 5: 30.375*
1. 31.184 L R Rw' Uw' F Uw2 Fw U2 D' L2 B2 R D2 Uw' U2 B2 R' L2 D' L' F2 R2 Fw R2 F' Fw2 D F' B' L' Uw U' B2 Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 Rw R' U' 
2. (25.612) Rw' Uw Fw F' Rw2 B Rw' Fw' L' U' B' L B' F L' Rw2 D2 U' Uw Rw' F2 Rw F2 B' U Fw2 F2 L U B2 L' R D2 Fw' D2 Uw' B' Rw' L2 U' 
3. (34.723) Fw2 U' D' R' F2 U D2 L Rw F Uw' B F Fw L' Fw B Rw D B2 Rw L' B' Uw2 F U2 B' F Rw2 B' R Uw D' B' L2 Fw D' L' Rw' Fw2 
4. 31.597+ L D' Rw' Uw' B U' R2 L D' Fw2 B' Rw' Fw' B Rw' B2 Fw Uw Rw' R L' Fw Rw' B2 D Uw2 B2 U F2 D2 R Uw R F Fw' L Uw R' L B2 
5. 28.344 Fw L2 F' Fw' B2 D2 B2 F Uw L Fw Uw R U Uw B2 D Rw' Fw F' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw F R2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw L' Fw L2 B D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Rw' F2 

_29.709 without the +2 :fp
_






And this, which is decent

*Average of 12: 32.339*
1. 32.488 Rw2 R L2 B Fw Uw' R B' Fw U Fw L2 D' L' Rw2 F2 Rw R U2 F2 Fw' Uw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D2 F2 D R F' R' B F' Fw' Uw' Fw' L Uw2 R2 F' 
2. 33.280 Rw D2 U L' Rw B L2 Uw F D R2 D' U R2 L2 U2 Rw' L D B R2 Rw' Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 U' F R2 Rw D' B2 Uw2 D F R' D' Uw F L' 
3. 30.883 B2 U R2 Rw Uw R2 Rw U R' Uw' D' Rw2 R' D R' Rw2 U D2 B D Uw2 F2 B' D2 F2 R' F Rw B F' Rw Fw2 D Rw2 U F R2 L2 Fw Uw' 
4. 34.263 U' D2 F2 Fw L' R Uw D Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' D2 L' Fw' Uw' D' L2 F B2 Rw' Uw R' L D2 U' B L2 Uw' B' F' U B2 F Uw F2 Rw D2 B' L2 
5. 34.615 Uw' D2 F' R Uw2 D' Rw F Rw Uw' L' U F Fw2 D' R U' F' Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw' L2 R' U2 Fw' F2 R' F' B2 L' R Rw Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 L R2 Uw 
6. 31.184 L R Rw' Uw' F Uw2 Fw U2 D' L2 B2 R D2 Uw' U2 B2 R' L2 D' L' F2 R2 Fw R2 F' Fw2 D F' B' L' Uw U' B2 Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 Rw R' U' 
7. (25.612) Rw' Uw Fw F' Rw2 B Rw' Fw' L' U' B' L B' F L' Rw2 D2 U' Uw Rw' F2 Rw F2 B' U Fw2 F2 L U B2 L' R D2 Fw' D2 Uw' B' Rw' L2 U' 
8. (34.723) Fw2 U' D' R' F2 U D2 L Rw F Uw' B F Fw L' Fw B Rw D B2 Rw L' B' Uw2 F U2 B' F Rw2 B' R Uw D' B' L2 Fw D' L' Rw' Fw2 
9. 31.597+ L D' Rw' Uw' B U' R2 L D' Fw2 B' Rw' Fw' B Rw' B2 Fw Uw Rw' R L' Fw Rw' B2 D Uw2 B2 U F2 D2 R Uw R F Fw' L Uw R' L B2 
10. 28.344 Fw L2 F' Fw' B2 D2 B2 F Uw L Fw Uw R U Uw B2 D Rw' Fw F' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw F R2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw L' Fw L2 B D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Rw' F2 
11. 33.280 Rw' Uw2 B Rw' D2 Fw2 L' B Rw' B2 Uw2 F Rw U2 B2 F2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 B' L' F2 L2 Fw' R D L' R' U Rw2 F D2 U2 B2 Rw B D2 Rw' L 
12. 33.455 D2 B U Fw' B2 U Fw' R2 Uw' D L' F2 L2 U Rw U Rw2 U Fw' U' Uw Fw' U Rw2 R' U2 R Uw2 U' Fw B2 D2 L' Uw' F Fw2 U Uw Rw Fw'


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2014)

On cam, shoot me please. 

y csTimer on 2014-6-22
avg of 12: 4.81

Time List:
1. 3.61 L' U' L R U' R B' L' U' 
2. 4.10 U B U L R' L' B' L' U' 
3. 3.70 B U' B' L U' B U' R' 
4. 8.02 L R' B' U' R' L' U' L U 
5. (8.38) L' R B' R B' U' B' R L 
6. 4.70 R L' U' B U B L B' 
7. (2.97) L' B' R U L' R U B' 
8. 5.09 R' L R' L' U' B R U 
9. 4.59 R L U R B L B L' U' 
10. 5.89 U' B' R' B R' L U' L R' 
11. 4.18 R' B' L R L' R U R 
12. 4.21 U R' L B U L B L' U'

We need a failures thread..


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> We need a failures thread..



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?11425-Cubing-FML/page129


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 22, 2014)

Przemysław Kaleta 

5.30	4.00	7.43	DNF	3.93	= 5.58 skewb average

DNF was 3.10 single, could have been 4.41 WR average


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 22, 2014)

Why was it a DNF?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 22, 2014)

5x5 ao5 PB lol

18:27.58, 6:57.09, 5:55.79, 9:35.73, 7:37.56 = 8:03.46
I guess I'll roll the 18

Edit: Hahaha I guess not. 12:22.80


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 22, 2014)

Finally Beat me PB single and it's not sub 8. Still happy with this. Also, 10.051 average of 5.

8.039
L B2 R2 F' // Xcross (4/4)
y R' U R U y L U' L' // F2L-2 (7/11)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/19)
U' R U R' // F2L-4 (4/23)
R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL (13/36)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // Pll (13/49)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 22, 2014)

Leave for a week and all this happens. Damn

Good Job DeeDubb. I saw this coming a mile away. You progress is awesome.


Spoiler






DeeDubb said:


> *Ao12: 19.46 (FIRST SUB-20 Ao12!!!)*





Woah! Bill for prez.


Spoiler






cuboy63 said:


> in the club
> 
> Average of 12: 6.99
> 1. 6.83 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 F L2 D' L2 D F2 L' B D R2 U R'
> ...





Practice time for Antoine!


Spoiler



[WR] Michal Pleskowicz OH average 12.48


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 22, 2014)

PB avg5 27.76
PB avg12 31.34
and PB single 



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 24.36 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, -5) 
2. (37.06) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0) 
3. 27.95 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
4. (21.31) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(3, 0) 
5. 30.98 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/

Time List:
1. 24.36 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, -5) 
2. 37.06 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0) 
3. 27.95 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
4. (21.31) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(3, 0) 
5. 30.98 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
6. (44.80) (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/ 
7. 33.61 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3) 
8. 37.54 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(3, -5)/(5, -3)/ 
9. 29.67 (-5, 6)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, -1)/ 
10. 40.24 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0) 
11. 24.98 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
12. 26.99 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -4)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 22, 2014)

14.88 OH avg5! YAY! I lost all the times but my last solve was an OLL skip!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 22, 2014)

7x7 with Antoine on ttw, first 7x7 avg in ages tis okay I guess  4:29 avg of 5


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 22, 2014)

lol 4x4 average of 12 PB: 31.92

32.48 Uw Fw' Rw F Uw2 D' L2 Rw2 B' D Rw2 D' B D2 L Rw' U Fw2 Uw2 L2 U L' Rw' B Uw' L' Rw D' L B' Rw' U' F Rw F L Fw2 D B' D2
(34.23) R Uw' Rw2 F' Rw D' Rw Uw2 B2 D F2 U F R2 B' R2 F B' D' Fw U2 Fw B' Uw' D Fw B R Fw B2 L B Uw' R B2 Uw' L2 D2 F' R
31.87 U2 L2 U2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 R2 D' Rw2 U' Uw2 D' F' Uw Rw R' U D R2 F' R' F Uw2 Rw2 R F U2 D B' U' Uw2 D L' Uw' F Fw B2 R2 D B2
34.17 F L2 Fw2 U' Uw' D' F2 L Rw' R' F' Rw R U2 Fw Rw U2 B Rw2 D' F Uw D' B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' Fw' B' R' B' D Rw2 D2 L F D' R
32.60 Fw2 Uw2 R' F2 Fw L2 B U Rw2 F' B' Rw R2 B D2 R Uw Rw2 Fw2 B U B' D' F' L' Fw Uw Rw D2 L R2 F2 Fw' D2 F2 U' L R Uw2 L2
32.52 F D L U2 F2 Rw' F L B' D Rw B2 U L Uw L Rw' U' B U2 R' U Uw F R2 F2 Fw R' D' F D Fw B2 D2 F U2 L2 Rw F2 Fw
31.57 U L2 F R2 B2 Uw R' Fw B' U' D Rw2 F' U' Fw L B2 L' U' D Fw2 U D' B' Uw' D Rw F' D2 F' B Rw2 R2 B Uw2 F2 Fw2 U2 F Uw
(29.37) F L2 Fw2 U Uw2 Fw2 D' L' R2 D2 R' Fw' D2 L F' Uw2 D' L U2 Uw2 D' L' F2 R U' D' L' Rw' R' U' L' R2 F2 U2 R F2 Fw U B' U2
30.14 L R Uw' D' Fw2 L2 Rw' D Fw2 L2 R U2 Uw' Fw' D Fw' B U2 B L' R F D L D Rw Fw' Rw' Fw U' Rw Fw' U2 D B Rw2 U' Uw L2 D2
31.31 D2 R2 Uw' B2 Uw' D2 F Fw L Rw2 U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L' F2 Fw R F2 B L2 Fw2 B2 D R B Uw' D Rw' F' R' F Uw' D F2 Rw2 R' F' D2 Fw'
32.85 R' F' L' Uw' R2 D F' U' Rw' Fw2 U D B2 D' Rw' R' F' R B' U' Rw Fw' Uw2 F2 B' Rw D2 L2 F2 Uw D' L Rw2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L' Rw' D2
29.70 L' U' Uw' D' B Rw D2 B2 U' F' L' R2 Uw L' R2 D Fw' R' D R B Uw' R' U2 Uw Fw B2 L' F2 B Rw' F U' D' L2 U D' Fw' D2 R'

The last five solves are a 30.38 average of 5, which is PB too.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 22, 2014)

First Ao5 for 5x5 ever!
Average - 9:06.635
Times: (12:41.018), 10:46.602, 7:28.535, (6:49.967), 9:04.768
Lol so happy!


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 22, 2014)

3:22.46 6x6 single, Handscramble though, doesn't matter that much


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2014)

FinnGamer said:


> 3:22.46 6x6 single, Handscramble though, doesn't matter that much



No, it definitely matters! I guarantee Kevin hays handscrambles 6x6 at home


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm going to put all my PBs here from now on...

EventSingleAo5Ao12Ao1003x315.717*^20.401^21.670^24.715*^4x41:33.401*1:42.162*1:49.518*2:32.854^5x55:54.318*6:13.129*6:29.619*^N/A (27/100)*^Pyraminx3.148^7.0238.469*8.469*^3x3 OH44.434^56.062*^1:04.917^1:21.820*^15 Puzzle25.30133.04036.250N/A (18/100)
*=updated ^=updated last time
*As of 10/17/14 11:07 AM CST*
Last Update: 7/11/14 12:46 AM CST


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 22, 2014)

awww yisssss... the perfect avg12

Average of 12: *6.969*
1. 5.546 B U L' R' L' B' U' R r b' u 
2. 7.188 L' R' L B L R' B' R l' r' b u 
3. (4.764) R B' U' L B' R B' U r' b' u 
4. 7.281 L R' L B L' U B' L l' r b u' 
5. 9.310 R B' R' U' B U' L R' l' r b' u 
6. 7.179 U R L U R L' B' U' l' b' u 
7. (11.253) U B R L' B' R' L U' L' l u' 
8. 5.944 U B' L U R' B' L B l' r' b' 
9. 6.629 R L B U L' U R L' r b u' 
10. 5.710 U' B' R U L' B R' B R l b u 
11. 6.440 L B' L B R' L B U l' r' b' u' 
12. 8.458 L R' B' U' R' B R' U b u'


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> awww yisssss... the perfect avg12
> 
> Average of 12: *6.969*
> 1. 5.546 B U L' R' L' B' U' R r b' u
> ...



Brandon Mikel would approve.


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2014)

Worth a double post, this is my Best ao5 in a long time.

1. 7.718 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D L' U' B2 L' F D2 L' F2 U2 L2 
2. 7.417 U L2 U B2 L2 U B2 D U2 R2 U2 L' F D F2 U' L B' L2 B' U' 
3. 8.153 B2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' D2 R D F L2 B' F L' F' R' B2 F2 
4. (8.900) L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L' D2 U R2 F' R' B2 U2 R U' 
5. (7.368) B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 R D R U' R F2 L' F L' U' F2 

All solves used COLL or OLLCP except the last one (which had a J perm)

Edit: rolled to 8.36 ao12, PB by a ton :O


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 22, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I'm going to put all my PBs here from now on...
> 
> EventSingleAo5Ao12Ao1003x318.45122.83425.20726.6774x41:59.7182:18.9292:26.03N/A (50/100)5x56:49.9679:06.635N/A (5/12)N/A (5/100)Pyraminx4.2348.65611.32212.7503x3 OH1:01.6851:26.3451:29.633N/A (30/100)15 Puzzle25.30133.04036.250N/A (18/100)
> *As of 6/22/14 12:14 PM CST*


Nice! I didn't know your 3x3 and Pyraminx had improved that much. I thought your 3x3 ao100 was still sup 30


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 22, 2014)

10.97 R L' U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 R B L R2 B' L F2 D2 R F' D B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 
Can't reconstruct. 

Edit:

D R' L' D L2 D [6/6]
(U' y) R' U R2 U' R' [6/12]
(U' y) R' U R [4/16]
(U y') R' U R U' R' U R [8/24] 
R' U' R y' r U' r' U r U r' [10/34]

34 HTM 38 ETM

38/10.97 = 3.50 fail tps. If only I was warmed up.


----------



## Riley (Jun 22, 2014)

Accomplishment/fail

9.40, 9.70, 8.91, 8.84, 8.65, 5.92, 8.18, 9.21, 9.56, 9.73, 22.66, 9.20, 10.85, 9.40, 9.63

My 3rd sub-6 single, but a failed sub9 average of 12 (yes I know I posted more than 12 solves, I was lazy)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 22, 2014)

wuuuuuuuuuuuut
4x4:

solves/total: 100/100, session Mean: 38.348
best: 32.313 | worst: 43.534


current mo3: 38.869 
best mo3: 34.838

current: avg5: 38.903 
best: avg5: 35.286 

current avg12: 37.591 
best avg12: 36.292 

current avg50: 38.252 
best avg50: 37.741 

avg100: 38.410 
avg100: 38.410 

The best avg5, avg12, avg50 and avg100 are all PB's!
I'd say the avg12 was the most surprisingly fast average of this session, the PB avg5 was pretty cool to.
Also I got like 4 or 5 32 singles, but I've still never gotten a sub 30, one day!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> wuuuuuuuuuuuut
> 4x4:
> 
> solves/total: 100/100, session Mean: 38.348
> ...



Beast!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 22, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Beast!



Tell me about it!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Tell me about it!



Gah you beat my avg12 by over a second. My avg5 is 34.8x though.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 22, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Gah you beat my avg12 by over a second. My avg5 is 34.8x though.



Don't worry, I'll put you out of your misery and I'll beat your avg5 tomorrow!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Don't worry, I'll put you out of your misery and I'll beat your avg5 tomorrow!



lol I don't mind.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 22, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> lol I don't mind.



HAHAHAHAHA, I'll try to anyway.

What you should care about though is what your going to do for your 1,000th post!


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2014)

6.50 full step single on cam, just a really smooth solve.


----------



## KCuber (Jun 22, 2014)

3x3:
7.235 ao5 (almost PB)
7.697 ao12 (with counting 9.25 and 8.5 :fp)
8.278 ao100 PB
8.462 ao203

Finally have time to practice again


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 23, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-22
avg of 12: 8.29

Time List:
1. (6.43) R' U2 F2 U R' U2 F R U 
2. 8.05 F2 R F' R F2 U' R U R 
3. 10.10 R U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' R U' 
4. 8.78 F2 U' F R2 F R2 F' U R2 
5. (11.32) U R2 U R2 F' R' F' R F' U2 
*6. 8.63 F' R F U' R U2 F' U' R' 
7. 7.92 U2 F U' F2 U R F2 R' 
8. 7.67 U2 R2 F R U2 R' U' R U2 
9. 7.62 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 
10. 8.68 U' R2 F2 U' F R' F R U' 
11. 7.94 U' R2 F U R' U F2 U2 
12. 7.55 F' U F2 R' U R2 F2 R' F2 U'*
LOL at the last half of this 2x2 AVG of 12


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 23, 2014)

Most consistent average ever

(14.86), 12.62, 12.62, (12.49), 12.62 = 12.62


----------



## kcl (Jun 23, 2014)

Spoiler: 6.50 Single - Video



[youtubehd]yUfW5zD40SE[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Scramble



F D F2 R L2 U' F' U F' R2 F' B2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 L2 F





Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 y' // inspection
L F' L' R D D // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
U U' L' U L y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][B]Step[/B][/TD]
[TD]Time[/TD]
[TD]HTM[/TD]
[TD]HTPS[/TD]
[TD]ETM[/TD]
[TD]ETPS[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][COLOR=red]Total[/COLOR][/TD]
[TD]6.50[/TD]
[TD]60[/TD]
[TD]9.23[/TD]
[TD]60[/TD]
[TD]9.23[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Cross+1[/TD]
[TD]0.92[/TD]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]10.87[/TD]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]10.87[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]F2L[/TD]
[TD]3.46[/TD]
[TD]35[/TD]
[TD]10.12[/TD]
[TD]36[/TD]
[TD]10.40[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]LL[/TD]
[TD]3.04[/TD]
[TD]25[/TD]
[TD]8.22[/TD]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]7.89[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][B]Step[/B][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Time[/TD]
[TD]HTM[/TD]
[TD]ETM[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]Cross+1/F2L[/TD]
[TD]27%[/TD]
[TD]29%[/TD]
[TD]28%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]F2L/Total[/TD]
[TD]53%[/TD]
[TD]58%[/TD]
[TD]60%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]LL/Total[/TD]
[TD]47%[/TD]
[TD]42%[/TD]
[TD]40%[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```




Can someone check this over for me? I'm pretty sure I did it right..

edit: counted a couple times, i'm good, which means this had 9.23 TPS


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

Just got back from Thailand Championship 2014 last night (my first comp)
I came 2nd in Skewb, and 3rd in 3x3 with feet, and yes I got the Oceanic Record for feet single *and* average!
and........ I made it to the final in 3x3!
My times were pretty terrible but I will be uploading footage soon... YAY!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 23, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Just got back from Thailand Championship 2014 last night (my first comp)
> I came 2nd in Skewb, and 3rd in 3x3 with feet, and yes I got the Oceanic Record for feet single *and* average!
> and........ I made it to the final in 3x3!
> My times were pretty terrible but I will be uploading footage soon... YAY!



Good job!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Good job!



Thanks!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes finally!! Choked on the Ao25 but *first SUB-20 Ao12*. Surprised I got it a few hours after losing the race to sub-20 against DeeDubb. Must have motivated me Hahah

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-22
*Avg of 12: 19.639*

Time List:
1. 19.982 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L U B2 L' U' L2 D2 R2 D' F' 
2. 19.913 U2 F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U' F R F' L2 F2 D F2 D2 
3. 20.283 U' F U' F' R2 B2 R U R' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' B2 L B2 
4. 19.524 B U2 B U' B R' L' B L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U D F2 D' 
5. (18.720) B' R L2 D F U' R F2 U R' F2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 
6. 19.827 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D R D B2 U L R B R D2 R' 
7. 19.291 B2 R' U B L F R D' R L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
8. 18.921 B2 R' U' L' F' R' F' L B U' R2 U D L2 F2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 
9. 20.109 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' R' D' L' B F' L U' B D' F2 
10. 19.045 U F2 D L' U F B' L' B R' F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F D2 R2 
11. (20.517) R2 B L2 B R2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 L' U2 F2 D' L F' D U' B U' R2 
12. 19.493 D2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D L U R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' D'


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 23, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Just got back from Thailand Championship 2014 last night (my first comp)
> I came 2nd in Skewb, and 3rd in 3x3 with feet, and yes I got the Oceanic Record for feet single *and* average!
> and........ I made it to the final in 3x3!
> My times were pretty terrible but I will be uploading footage soon... YAY!



yup, definitely good job, especially for your first comp O.O


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2014)

30.16 4x4 single, PB by 3 seconds 



Spoiler



/* Scramble */
R2 B L2 R' U' r2 L' U f' F' B' L' f r U B r' U2 L' f U2 L' R' D2 r' f2 D' f B' L' D U' r2 u2 r D2 B2 L' r' u2

/* Solve */
x y'
U r' U r F' r2 U' r'
z U r' F' x' U2 r U' r2'
r' F r x' r2 U2' r2'
r' F' r

u' y2' R' U R y' R' U' R U2 F R' F' R u
R U' R' u' R' D R u
D' R' D R u' D R' D R u
D' R' D R u' U R U' R' u2 y' R U' R' u'

(x' y) D F' R' y2 F' R F R2 D2
y R U' R'
L' U' L U' y R' U R U' R' U' R
U2' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U L U L'
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2'

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 23, 2014)

Yay on cam 

Mean of 3: 27.534
1. 28.412 Rw' F2 U2 F D' Uw' B2 U' Fw D' Uw2 Fw F2 U2 L Uw' R2 U' Fw R F R L' Rw' F2 L2 Fw' B2 L2 R' U2 B F Uw' U B' Fw' F2 Uw U 
2. 25.462 Fw2 F' Rw' U' L2 F2 L2 Rw2 D2 R' U B2 F2 Uw D' R' Fw U F U' D' B Uw Fw' R D' F2 B Uw F2 Rw' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw' F Rw D 
3. 28.728 B2 R' Fw' Rw B2 R2 B2 L Fw2 B U R U2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 U' B Uw Fw' F2 Uw' Fw Uw L Fw U' D2 Fw L' B2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw D Uw2 F B'

Average of 5: 29.524
1. 28.412 Rw' F2 U2 F D' Uw' B2 U' Fw D' Uw2 Fw F2 U2 L Uw' R2 U' Fw R F R L' Rw' F2 L2 Fw' B2 L2 R' U2 B F Uw' U B' Fw' F2 Uw U 
2. (25.462) Fw2 F' Rw' U' L2 F2 L2 Rw2 D2 R' U B2 F2 Uw D' R' Fw U F U' D' B Uw Fw' R D' F2 B Uw F2 Rw' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw' F Rw D 
3. 28.728 B2 R' Fw' Rw B2 R2 B2 L Fw2 B U R U2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 U' B Uw Fw' F2 Uw' Fw Uw L Fw U' D2 Fw L' B2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw D Uw2 F B' 
4. (33.505) B2 U2 Rw' R2 Uw' B2 U2 Uw2 Fw B2 Rw2 R F2 R2 L' U Uw' F2 L R2 U' L' R2 Rw2 D2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw Fw2 R2 L2 D L Uw2 U' F U2 L F' 
5. 31.431 U2 B2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F Uw Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw' Rw R' Uw' F Fw' R D' F2 Rw2 Uw' B2 R2 Fw U2 D Uw' B F' Rw' F Rw L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2014)

I swear whenever I don't practice OH, I get better.


Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-06-23 10:47

Default session

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 19.093
Worst Time: 27.239
Session Avg: 22.843
Session Mean: 22.896
Individual Times: 
22.031, 21.420, 22.796, 23.580, 23.336, 23.158, 23.149, (19.093), 22.429, 21.916, 24.615, (27.239)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> yup, definitely good job, especially for your first comp O.O


 
Thanks. What was you avg in the final round of 3x3?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Just got back from Thailand Championship 2014 last night (my first comp)
> I came 2nd in Skewb, and 3rd in 3x3 with feet, and yes I got the Oceanic Record for feet single *and* average!
> and........ I made it to the final in 3x3!
> My times were pretty terrible but I will be uploading footage soon... YAY!



Gee, OCRs on your very first comp?! That's insane! The word 'underdog' comes to mind.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Gee, OCRs on your very first comp?! That's insane! The word 'underdog' comes to mind.



Thanks, I'm uploading it right now


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 23, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Yes finally!! Choked on the Ao25 but *first SUB-20 Ao12*


*

NOOOOOOOO. haha. I'm still stuck. Congrats though. That is awesome!*


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 23, 2014)

Why didn't Thai Champs have cubecomps/submitted to WCA yet! I want to see all the results of the Thai cubers who haven't competed in anything in ages.

I also want to see if you beat me in any events (SolveThatCube)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Why didn't Thai Champs have cubecomps/submitted to WCA yet! I want to see all the results of the Thai cubers who haven't competed in anything in ages.
> 
> I also want to see if you beat me in any events (SolveThatCube)



I just took a look at your WCA profile and I only beat you in 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 which is funny cos I completely failed in 5x5 and 7x7.
I did pretty well in 6x6 though...
If you're wondering Asia Konvittayayotin won, Piti Pichedpan came 2nd and Vincent Hartanto Utomo (yoinneroid) came 3rd.


----------



## kcl (Jun 23, 2014)

Kill me please.. 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-22
avg of 12: 2.33


Time List:
1. 2.68 R' U' R' F U2 R' F' U' F' 
2. 2.09 U F' R2 U R U' R F2 R2 U' 
3. (3.55) R U2 F' U' F R2 U' R' F' 
4. 2.18 U R' F2 R U' F R' U2 F2 R' 
5. 1.50 R F2 R F' R F R' U2 R U' 
6. 1.91 R2 F' U F' R' U F2 U' R 
7. 2.03 F' U2 F U' R U F' R' U2 
8. 2.68 R F2 R F2 R U' F2 U F' U' 
9. 3.44 U' F2 U2 R F' U2 F R' U2 
10. (1.22) U F2 R2 F R' F R' F2 U' 
11. 1.97 U R F U2 F' R2 F U2 R' 
12. 2.81 U' R' F2 U R' F2 U2 F' R2

Counting 3.44 
on cam too..


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 23, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> If you're wondering Asia Konvittayayotin won, Piti Pichedpan came 2nd and Vincent Hartanto Utomo (yoinneroid) came 3rd.



I guessed Asia and Piti would be top 2, I don't really care about podiums at all, I meant numbers. Back in 2011, I remember Thai had so many crazy cubers. All I'm wondering is if Asia got a sub 8 average, Nipat got a sub 13 average in OH, etc. Podiums are meaningless in non-worlds


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I guessed Asia and Piti would be top 2, I don't really care about podiums at all, I meant numbers. Back in 2011, I remember Thai had so many crazy cubers. All I'm wondering is if Asia got a sub 8 average, Nipat got a sub 13 average in OH, etc. Podiums are meaningless in non-worlds



No sub 8 averages.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 23, 2014)

4.99 avg of 100, 4.80 avg of 50, and 3.93 avg of 12 on pyra. Although this isn't the goals thread I want to get down to low 4 avg by Nats. Also I finally figured out how to do tips well.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 23, 2014)

Sub 20 OH snigle (PB I think) pretty lucky though
19.12 B' F U D L D2 L2 U' D2 B F' D B U D2 L D B U' R2 D2 R' U F' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> Sub 20 OH snigle (PB I think) pretty lucky though
> 19.12 B' F U D L D2 L2 U' D2 B F' D B U D2 L D B U' R2 D2 R' U F' R




z L' D' L' D2//cross
L U' L' U R' U2 R//f2l1 in the wrong slot because I suck...
U2 y' L' U L//f2l2
U L U' L' U L U L'//redo f2l3
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 y R U' R'///f2l4 + redo f2l1
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R//OLL
x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L'//PLL


24.32

Don't see anything too spectacular...


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> z L' D' L' D2//cross
> L U' L' U R' U2 R//f2l1 in the wrong slot because I suck...
> U2 y' L' U L//f2l2
> U L U' L' U L U L'//redo f2l3
> ...


I think I did some unconventional things that led to some easy pairs and PLL skip. I see it but I'm not 100 % sure what it was.

Edit: in retrospect there are really nice things but no PLL skip (Easy OLLs and U perms pretty nice pairs on both yellow and red)


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 23, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> 4.99 avg of 100, 4.80 avg of 50, and 3.93 avg of 12 on pyra. Although this isn't the goals thread I want to get down to low 4 avg by Nats. Also I finally figured out how to do tips well.



Wow, that's vgj


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 23, 2014)

2x2 ao5 PB. Pretty lucky.

Average of 5: 3.43
1. 3.44 U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 
2. 3.86 R U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R U2 
3. (6.24) R' U R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 
4. (2.98) F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U' R' 
5. 3.00 F R U' R2 F2 R' U' R' U


----------



## kcl (Jun 23, 2014)

[youtubehd]9R9EOncoQJ0[/youtubehd]

2.33 ao12 with counting 3.44, can I die now..


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 23, 2014)

3x3 PBs

ao12 16.13 -> 15.61
ao100 17.53 -> 17.30


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 23, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 3x3 PBs
> 
> ao12 16.13 -> 15.61
> ao100 17.53 -> 17.30



GJ, It is interesting to see your times now. I remember thinking a few months ago "He's fast" now I think "Good job". Nothing against you, just interesting how my perceptions change as I become faster.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 23, 2014)

5x5: 1:47.80 AO5, 1:51.19 AO12. Also 4-5 more sub 1:40s, which makes me feel less bad about the flukey 1:21 single.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 5x5: 1:47.80 AO5, 1:51.19 AO12. Also 4-5 more sub 1:40s, which makes me feel less bad about the flukey 1:21 single.



I am going to practice 4x4 and 5x5 more.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 23, 2014)

I won OH with world record holder l3l. Really bad avg though.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I guessed Asia and Piti would be top 2, I don't really care about podiums at all, I meant numbers. Back in 2011, I remember Thai had so many crazy cubers. All I'm wondering is if Asia got a sub 8 average, Nipat got a sub 13 average in OH, etc. Podiums are meaningless in non-worlds



nah, no crazy results, they are just as fast as they were back then, but not faster


----------



## CHJ (Jun 23, 2014)

A bit late but this is my PB as set last week


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> GJ, It is interesting to see your times now. I remember thinking a few months ago "He's fast" now I think "Good job". Nothing against you, just interesting how my perceptions change as I become faster.


You were slower than me a few months ago? Well your progression is really awesome!
But hey, I find it cool that you thought "he's fast" about me at one point.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 23, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> You were slower than me a few months ago? Well your progression is really awesome!
> But hey, I find it cool that you thought "he's fast" about me at one point.


Maybe a few months is a bit of an exaggeration, it was about 6 months.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 23, 2014)

2x2 stackmat

best avg5: 1.52
best avg12: 1.72
best avg50: 1.82 PB
best avg100: 1.90 PB

best avg25 was 1.74 

Stackmat pro instead of crappy qj.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Average: 13.96
13.89	U' R' U F' U2 R2 D L2 B R2 L U' R2 F2 U B2 D' B L' D R B2 U' R' B'
16.75	U' F2 B2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 D U R D' L B2 D B' D L' D2 U L2 F2 B' L'
12.88	L' B R D' F L R2 F U D' F R' D' F' D R' B2 D' L2 F L' U2 L' D F'
13.75	L U L' F' L2 D2 L2 F D L F' D F' D' F2 R U2 R B' R B U' B2 L R
14.23	L' D2 L2 B U2 R B F2 L' B2 R2 D F2 L B' D2 U' L2 D B2 L' R2 B2 R2 B2


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 23, 2014)

4x4x4 Average PB:

1:04.28, (1:16.54), (52.78), 1:01.50, 1:05.69, = 1:03.82

also PB Parity single 57.64

Hopefully I got can a sub-60 average before too long.


----------



## TDM (Jun 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Gee, OCRs on your very first comp?! That's insane! The word 'underdog' comes to mind.


There aren't many Feet solvers from Oceania


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 23, 2014)

PB avg 100 on 2x2 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-23
avg of 100: 3.135

Time List:
1. 2.788 R U' F' R' U F' R U' R' U' 
2. 2.245 R2 U2 R U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' 
3. 3.396 F2 R' U F' R2 F U2 F' R' 
4. 2.965 F2 R U2 F' U R' U2 R U' 
5. 3.300 U F R2 U' F' U2 F U R2 U' 
6. 2.739 F' U R' F' R U' F R2 U' 
7. 2.505 F U2 R' F R F2 U' F U' 
8. 3.247 R F2 R' U F' U' R U2 R2 
9. 2.784 R F R' F U2 F R' F2 U2 
10. 3.020 F2 R U R' F2 R F' U2 R 
11. 3.858 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U R' U R 
12. 3.963 U2 R2 U R' U2 F U R F' 
13. 2.356 F' R' U2 F U2 F' U R' F R2 
14. 2.025 R F' U F2 U' R F R' U2 
15. 4.573 F R F' U' F U F' R2 U2 
16. 2.449 F R2 U' F' R' U2 F U R2 U2 
17. 2.348 U R2 F R' F2 R F' R' U2 
18. 4.154 U R U R' U R2 F' U R2 
19. 3.946 R' F U R F2 R F' U2 F 
20. 2.862 U' R2 U' R U' R U R U' 
21. 2.460 R' U F R2 U' F' R2 U F' 
22. 4.168 U F' R2 F' R F' U' R2 U 
23. 3.060 U R' U F' R' F2 R2 U R' 
24. 4.387 R' U F2 R' U' R' U R' F' U' 
25. 2.495 R F' U' R F U R F2 U2 
26. 2.955 F R' U F' R U' F' R2 U' 
27. 4.316 U2 R2 F U2 F' R F2 U2 F' U' 
28. (9.415) F U2 R' F2 R F U' R' U' 
29. 2.573 U R' F' R2 F' R2 F R2 U' 
30. 3.700 F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R F U' 
31. 3.013 U' R' F U F2 U R' F2 R 
32. 2.217 R' F' U F R F2 U R' U' 
33. 3.623 F R2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 
34. 3.463 F' U R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R 
35. 3.523 R F' U2 F U' R2 U' R F2 
36. 2.120 F U R F' U2 F' U' F' R U2 
37. 3.800 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U2 F' U 
38. 4.047 R2 F U F2 R' U2 F' U R2 
39. 2.416 R' F' R U R' F2 U' R U2 
40. 2.421 R' F' R2 U2 F' U R U2 R2 
41. 2.241 U' R' U R2 U2 F2 U' F' U 
42. 2.394 U' F' R U2 F R2 F' R' U' 
43. 3.671 F2 U2 R U F' U R' U R U' 
44. 1.966 U' F2 U R' F R U2 F' U' 
45. (11.339) F' U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 R' U' 
46. (1.541) F2 R U R' U2 F2 U' R2 U 
47. 3.679 R2 F R' F2 U R2 F' R F2 U' 
48. 2.700 R F' U2 R U' F2 R F2 U2 
49. 2.913 R2 F R' U R' F2 U' F' U 
50. 3.100 R2 U' F U' F2 U F' R F  
51. 3.479 R2 F2 R' U2 R' F U R' U2 
52. 3.458 R' F R' F U' F' R U R2 
53. 2.835 R U2 F U' R F' U R F U' 
54. (1.074) U' R2 F' R2 F U' F U R2 
55. 3.975 F' R U2 F U2 R' U R2 U2 
56. 4.420 R2 U2 F2 U F R2 F2 U' R2 
57. (5.146) F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
58. 2.656 F R' F' U R U' F2 R2 U2 
59. 2.773 F R2 U' F R U' R' U2 R' 
60. 3.511 R U2 F2 R2 U' F' R F U2 
61. (1.681) U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U F R 
62. 2.487 U R' U R F' U' F' R' U' 
63. 3.040 R' F' R' F' R' U R' F2 U' 
64. 3.765 U2 F' R' U' F U2 F R2 U 
65. 1.748 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F R2 F2 U' 
66. 3.664 U R U' F2 R U' R2 U2 R2 
67. 2.705 F' U2 R F2 R' U2 F' R' U' 
68. 3.502 U' R2 F' R' U' R U R' U 
69. (7.502) F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U F U' 
70. 2.925 F' R F R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R' 
71. 2.530 R F2 R F2 U F' U2 R' U 
72. 2.993 R2 U R' U R2 F' U' R' U 
73. 3.440 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R' 
74. 4.193 R F U F2 U' F2 U R' U' 
75. 2.516 F U R2 U F R' U2 R' U2 R' 
76. 3.236 F R U R' U2 R U2 R' U 
77. 3.803 U F' U2 F' R' U2 R' F R2 
78. 3.975 F R' U F2 R' F' R' F U 
79. 3.068 U2 F2 U F2 U F' U F' U2 
80. 3.229 F U' F2 R' U R U F' U 
81. 4.322 F2 U' F2 U' R U' F2 R' U2 
82. 3.836 F' U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U R' 
83. 3.918 R' U F2 U R2 U' F' U2 F' U 
84. 3.484 U2 R F' R U2 R2 F' R' F2 
85. 2.510 R' U' R' F' U F R' F2 U' 
86. 3.189 R U2 R U R F2 R' U2 R2 
87. (1.700) F2 U R' U F2 R' U2 F2 U2 
88. 3.148 R2 F U R2 F' R' F' R2 U 
89. 2.929 R' U2 F' R' F2 U R' U' R 
90. 2.766 F R U2 R' F' R2 U F' U' 
91. 3.321 R2 U' F' R U2 F' R U F U2 
92. 2.747 F2 U2 F' U R' F2 R' F2 R2 U' 
93. 2.657 F R2 U F' U2 F' R F R2 
94. 2.793 R2 U' R2 U' R F' U F' R' U2 
95. 2.723 R F' R' F R2 F' U F2 R2 
96. (4.962) R2 F R2 F' U R2 U R' F U' 
97. 2.467 U' F2 R' F2 R F' U R U' R2 
98. 4.144 F' R F' U R2 U' R2 F R2 
99. (1.402) U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
100. 2.355 F2 U2 F R2 F R U F2 R'


----------



## Chree (Jun 23, 2014)

Had a great weekend... New PBs...

4x4:
Ao5: 59.08
Ao12: 1:01.25
Ao100: 1:04.65
Pretty happy to be sub1:05... That Ao5 was tough to nail down. I'm still pretty inconsistent at 4x4.

5x5:
Single: 1:43.48
Ao5: 2:04.97
Ao12: 2:07.45
Ao25: 2:12.55

That single had tons of easy cases, but was really smooth overall.

And finally got a sub30 on 10x10: 29:51.85


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 23, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.26
worst time: 17.37

current avg5: 15.00 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 12.46 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 14.95 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 13.19 (σ = 1.37)

current avg100: 14.14 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 14.14 (σ = 1.31)

Yay sub 15 Avg100


----------



## Chree (Jun 23, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> current avg100: 14.14 (σ = 1.31)
> best avg100: 14.14 (σ = 1.31)
> 
> Yay sub 15 Avg100



Wait wait wait... is your first sub15 Ao100 14.*14*?! That's a pretty decent jump!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 23, 2014)

YTUWR SKEWB AO12! 4.401! 4.229 WITHOUT THE +2!!!
*3.111 AO5!*



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-23
avg of 12: 4.401

Time List:
1. 4.753 L R B' R B' L' R' B U' 
2. 6.457 B U L U' B R' L R L' 
3. 2.711 B' L' U' R B' U' L' U' R' 
4. 7.082 R' B' R U L R' U' B 
5. 4.206 R' U R' L U R U' R' L' 
6. 4.788 L B' R U' B U' L' U B 
7. (7.363+) B' L' R B U L B U' 
8*. 3.973 R' B' U' B' R' L' R U R 
9. 4.681 R L' B' L' R B R' B 
10. (1.761) L U L' U L' R' L R' 
11. 2.022 U' L R' L' B' L B R' 
12. 3.338 L' B L' R' L B' R' B'*



With a counting 7. wat.

E: it was stackmat too. plz kennan if you beat this use stackmat xD

E2: hahahaha, the 1.761 is .001 off of my PB XD


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 23, 2014)

Chree said:


> Wait wait wait... is your first sub15 Ao100 14.*14*?! That's a pretty decent jump!



Haha yeah it's quite crazy, I was really "in the zone" or however people call it  But once again I'm afraid I'm gonna get slower again, I always have these big differences in my averages :/. I don't do alot of AVG100 either.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 23, 2014)

WTF?

6.730 3x3 NL PB single using stackmat!

R' F2 D2 B' U2 R B2 U' F U2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' U2


----------



## Riley (Jun 23, 2014)

PB average of 100.

number of times: 173/173
best time: 7.33
worst time: 14.28

current avg5: 9.45 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 8.27 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 9.75 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 8.98 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 9.94 (σ = 1.13)
best avg100: 9.58 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 9.85 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 9.92


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 23, 2014)

3x3 OH sub 19 ao100

PBs are *bold*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 355/355
best time: 13.057
worst time: 36.210

current mo3: 14.882 (σ = 0.97)
*best mo3: 14.849 (σ = 2.35)*

*current mo100: 19.059 (σ = 3.08) PB
best mo100: 19.059 (σ = 3.08)* *PB*

current avg5: 16.087 (σ = 1.19)
*best avg5: 15.425 (σ = 1.85)* *PB*

current avg12: 17.874 (σ = 2.92)
best avg12: 17.278 (σ = 2.49)

current avg25: 18.010 (σ = 2.60)
*best avg25: 17.979 (σ = 1.83)* *maybe PB*

current avg50: 18.227 (σ = 2.41)
*best avg50: 18.128 (σ = 2.03)* *PB*

*current avg75: 18.461 (σ = 2.40) PB
best avg75: 18.461 (σ = 2.40)* *PB*

*current avg100: 18.942 (σ = 2.43) PB
best avg100: 18.942 (σ = 2.43)* *PB*

session avg: 20.029 (σ = 2.43)
session mean: 20.131



Spoiler



Average of 100: 18.942
1. 18.546 B' L B R B' R' D' F L U' R' U2 B2 L D2 R' B2 L' B2 R' 
2. 20.274 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D B' L2 D L F' R2 D' B' R 
3. 15.632 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R2 D2 R' F U F2 L B2 R2 F' L' F R' 
4. 19.921 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U' B' L' D' U' B2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 
5. 17.329 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R U R D F' U L2 R U F 
6. 17.153 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 L F U' L D' F R D2 L2 R2 
7. 21.972 F2 D2 R' F L' D B R' B2 R B' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' 
8. 22.481 R D2 F2 R B L B' U L' F' B2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 
9. 21.282 F2 D L B R U2 L2 U2 D B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 L' 
10. 19.201 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B L R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D B L F2 
11. 20.386 R B' D' R F' L' B L' F2 R F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 
12. (26.337) D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R U' R2 D' L B' R B2 D' B' 
13. 21.713 B2 U L B' D F D2 R2 L' F B2 R B2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R L F2 
14. 21.890+ B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D B' D' R2 F' U' B U L F' 
15. (26.941) R2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 L B D2 B' U2 B' U' L R' 
16. 21.889 D R D' L2 F2 D' F' B' R' B L' B2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 R 
17. 16.704 L' R' F2 U2 L D2 B2 R B2 R' F' L' D L D2 F R' 
18. 17.458 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D U R2 B' D2 L D' B' U' B2 L2 B' D' 
19. 20.018 B2 D L2 U B2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R' F L2 R B U' R' U' B 
20. 20.337+ U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 F R' F' D' F' D2 L F R D' 
21. 20.577 U2 F D2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U' B R' U' F' L' U' B' L' U' 
22. 21.746 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R D L' U2 B L2 D F2 L2 U2 
23. (27.681) U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' U F D' B' L D' F R D 
24. 19.201 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B U' F2 R' F2 D' R2 B U' R' 
25. 18.356 D R2 F L U2 D2 F L U' B' U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 D R2 L2 
26. 20.993 D' R U2 B' L' U2 L2 F2 U' R B2 R2 L' B2 L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 
27. 17.088 U2 B' F' R2 U2 B F2 U2 F' D' B D2 L' B L U R2 D' L 
28. 22.049 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B' F2 L' F' D2 B2 L R' F' U2 
29. 15.249 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D F' D F2 D' L D2 L' R B' 
30. 21.041 L2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 U' R' B2 F2 R' F' R2 F' L D' 
31. (24.274) D' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L' R F' U' R2 U' F L' F2 U 
32. 17.089 F2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' R' F' D' L' B R2 U' F U R D' 
33. 15.585 B2 L2 B2 D' B' U' R' U D R' U2 R' F2 R L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 
34. 22.386 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' U' B F U' F L' F D' B2 
35. 21.312 F2 L2 B U F D B L2 B' R' U' D' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D 
36. 24.066 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B' D' R' U' F' L F2 U' L' F2 R' 
37. 14.562 R U2 B2 D' R U' D' L U' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B 
38. 18.750 U L2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L U R U2 F' R' D B L2 U2 
39. 17.088 B2 U' F2 R2 D U F2 U' B2 U' B' R D2 L' D' B' D2 U F2 U 
40. 18.274 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L R' D' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' B2 
41. 18.017 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U2 L' F D2 L' R' F D' F2 U2 
42. (14.400) R' B' R2 D' L F B D R D L2 F' U2 B' R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 
43. 18.817 U2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 L B2 R B2 D L U' L' F' L B' D B' R2 
44. 20.689 D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U F2 U R2 F' U2 B' D' U R' U2 L F R 
45. 17.184 R2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 R' D L U L2 U' L R2 U F' 
46. 20.545 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L F' D B' F' R U2 F2 D' F2 
47. 19.603 R2 F' R D2 B D B' L U' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 
48. 17.585 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L' B F2 U' R D2 F' D F2 U 
49. 17.668 L2 F2 D U L2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 R U B' F' R F2 U B' L' U 
50. 19.041 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D2 R U B U2 F2 U' F R2 D' B2 
51. 16.881 B2 R2 F2 B2 D' F U2 L U R U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 
52. 15.442 R' L2 U L' F B U2 B R' F L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 
53. 20.705 L B2 R U2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 D' L2 F2 L' F' R2 F2 L B 
54. 17.650 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' U R' F2 L' B' L' F R' F2 R' 
55. 14.961 D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 L' D' R2 B' L' R2 B' L' D U2 
56. 17.841 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U L' F' R B' U R2 D' F' D' R' 
57. 15.938 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L D2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 L' F U' R' B R 
58. 20.540+ U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R U' L' F D2 L D L U' 
59. 17.889 F D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 D U2 L F2 D B' F U2 L F' 
60. 18.643 F2 L F' L F U' R2 B D R' F B D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' 
61. 23.505 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B' U F2 L' F R2 F U' B2 U 
62. 16.802 F R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U B2 R U2 
63. 16.594 F2 L' B2 U2 F' R' L2 U F2 L' D L2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 D L2 D' 
64. 22.384 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 R U2 L' U' F L' R' U2 B R' 
65. 16.754 U' L2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B L' D2 R' F' U B2 D' R 
66. 19.361 B' L' U2 R F' L2 B' R' F' R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 U' 
67. 15.553 F2 U2 L R B2 L' B2 U2 L' R2 D2 F' D B' F R' B' R' D' B' 
68. 19.649 R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B' D2 U R' D' F U2 L R' B' 
69. 21.874 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' R D' B' D' F U2 L2 U' L' B' 
70. 14.609 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' U2 R D2 F2 U R2 B' R2 F2 
71. 15.536 U2 F2 L D2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B R2 D U' R2 U2 R' D2 B U 
72. 20.659 F L2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' L' R2 F' L' B' F' D' R' U 
73. 21.313 L2 B L2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 F D' B U' L B2 R' F D2 U' 
74. 22.034 D2 R D2 R B2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B U2 F' L B' R' B2 U' R' 
75. 18.419 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' B2 U' R' B2 L' B D' B2 
76. 20.904 U F' D' R F' R D2 F' L' F' D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 
77. 15.730 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L D2 R2 F L2 R U R D' B2 F2 R F' 
78. 20.273 U2 L B' L2 U R' F2 B R U2 R2 D B2 D B2 R2 U B2 U 
79. 20.213 D B U' F2 U2 D' B' R L F R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 
80. 14.785 U D' F' R D L U' R2 U' F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 
81. 17.505 U R2 L2 F R' B R' L' U' D R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R' 
82. (13.057) U' F2 U R2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' F' D B U2 L D2 B2 F' L' R 
83. (13.985) B2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 R U F L2 B2 R' U R D' F2 L 
84. 17.584 U' F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' U L2 F2 L R' B' L' F' U2 
85. 18.112 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' B2 F2 L2 D' R B F D' L' U2 B L' 
86. 21.075 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F' U' B' L2 U2 R B L' U R 
87. 23.857 R2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 D F2 L2 B R2 F L' D' L2 F R B L' U' 
88. 19.617 L U2 L2 F' R' U' R2 F B R B2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 
89. 16.546 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B' F' D2 R' F U' L' F L2 B2 U' F' 
90. (13.888) U2 R2 L' F2 D' F' R' D R U F2 U D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 
91. 19.684 F R2 D' F' B L' U' D B' L U2 B2 R F2 L D2 L F2 R U2 
92. 18.690 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' L' F D' B2 F2 U B D' R' 
93. 24.162 L2 U R2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' F U R U' F U2 B R' B 
94. (26.705) U L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 L' U' L B' R F R2 F D' L' B 
95. 19.586 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B F2 U2 B' R' U' L F L' F R2 B' L2 F' 
96. 17.920 L2 U2 L D2 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 B' R2 D' F U B U' 
97. 17.425 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U B' D' U2 L' B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L' R 
98. 15.136 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F' L' U' R' B' U B' R' B2 U 
99. (13.809) R2 B D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B D2 U B2 R U2 L2 D R' U B' 
100. 15.701 U2 L2 F R2 B U2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 R D' U2 R F L2 U2 F' D2 B2



I'm going to be posting my OH ao100s for this week(and maybe for the rest of June) in this post:

Mon 23.June.2014


Spoiler



(finished about half an hour past midnight/Monday)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 400/400
best time: 13.057
worst time: 36.210

current mo3: 18.017 (σ = 1.05)
*best mo3: 14.849 (σ = 2.35)*


Spoiler



current mo5: 19.049 (σ = 3.06)
*best mo5: 15.383 (σ = 2.07)
*
current mo10: 18.940 (σ = 3.19)
*best mo10: 17.215 (σ = 2.76)* prob. PB

current mo12: 18.730 (σ = 3.00)
*best mo12: 17.445 (σ = 2.16)* prob. PB

current mo25: 18.638 (σ = 2.60)
*best mo25: 18.028 (σ = 1.90)*

current mo50: 18.333 (σ = 2.28)
*best mo50: 18.140 (σ = 2.46)*

current mo75: 18.541 (σ = 2.70)
*best mo75: 18.339 (σ = 2.69)*


current mo100: 18.486 (σ = 2.61)
*best mo100: 18.324 (σ = 2.52)*

current avg5: 18.017 (σ = 1.05)
*best avg5: 15.425 (σ = 1.85)*

current avg12: 18.498 (σ = 2.49)
best avg12: 17.278 (σ = 2.49)

current avg25: 18.374 (σ = 1.99)
*best avg25: 17.839 (σ = 2.52)*

current avg50: 18.207 (σ = 1.70)
*best avg50: 18.128 (σ = 2.03)*

current avg75: 18.452 (σ = 2.05)
*best avg75: 18.246 (σ = 2.08)*

current avg100: 18.398 (σ = 2.03)
*best avg100: 18.250 (σ = 1.97)*

session avg: 19.846 (σ = 2.40)
session mean: 19.958

current ao100


Spoiler



301. 20.545 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L F' D B' F' R U2 F2 D' F2 
302. 19.603 R2 F' R D2 B D B' L U' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 
303. 17.585 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L' B F2 U' R D2 F' D F2 U 
304. 17.668 L2 F2 D U L2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 R U B' F' R F2 U B' L' U 
305. 19.041 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D2 R U B U2 F2 U' F R2 D' B2 
306. 16.881 B2 R2 F2 B2 D' F U2 L U R U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 
307. (15.442) R' L2 U L' F B U2 B R' F L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 
308. 20.705 L B2 R U2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 D' L2 F2 L' F' R2 F2 L B 
309. 17.650 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' U R' F2 L' B' L' F R' F2 R' 
310. (14.961) D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 L' D' R2 B' L' R2 B' L' D U2 
311. 17.841 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U L' F' R B' U R2 D' F' D' R' 
312. 15.938 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L D2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 L' F U' R' B R 
313. 20.540+ U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R U' L' F D2 L D L U' 
314. 17.889 F D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 D U2 L F2 D B' F U2 L F' 
315. 18.643 F2 L F' L F U' R2 B D R' F B D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' 
316. 23.505 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B' U F2 L' F R2 F U' B2 U 
317. 16.802 F R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U B2 R U2 
318. 16.594 F2 L' B2 U2 F' R' L2 U F2 L' D L2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 D L2 D' 
319. 22.384 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 R U2 L' U' F L' R' U2 B R' 
320. 16.754 U' L2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B L' D2 R' F' U B2 D' R 
321. 19.361 B' L' U2 R F' L2 B' R' F' R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 U' 
322. 15.553 F2 U2 L R B2 L' B2 U2 L' R2 D2 F' D B' F R' B' R' D' B' 
323. 19.649 R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B' D2 U R' D' F U2 L R' B' 
324. 21.874 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' R D' B' D' F U2 L2 U' L' B' 
325. (14.609) B' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' U2 R D2 F2 U R2 B' R2 F2 
326. (15.536) U2 F2 L D2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B R2 D U' R2 U2 R' D2 B U 
327. 20.659 F L2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' L' R2 F' L' B' F' D' R' U 
328. 21.313 L2 B L2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 F D' B U' L B2 R' F D2 U' 
329. 22.034 D2 R D2 R B2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B U2 F' L B' R' B2 U' R' 
330. 18.419 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' B2 U' R' B2 L' B D' B2 
331. 20.904 U F' D' R F' R D2 F' L' F' D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 
332. 15.730 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L D2 R2 F L2 R U R D' B2 F2 R F' 
333. 20.273 U2 L B' L2 U R' F2 B R U2 R2 D B2 D B2 R2 U B2 U 
*334. 20.213 D B U' F2 U2 D' B' R L F R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' F2* 
*335. (14.785) U D' F' R D L U' R2 U' F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2* 
*336. 17.505 U R2 L2 F R' B R' L' U' D R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R'* _//PB mo3 starts with this (17.505, 13.057, 13.985)_
*337. (13.057) U' F2 U R2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' F' D B U2 L D2 B2 F' L' R*
*338. (13.985) B2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 R U F L2 B2 R' U R D' F2 L* _//PB ao5_
339. 17.584 U' F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' U L2 F2 L R' B' L' F' U2 _//PB ao5 actually ends with this cuz 17.584 is better 20.213 but blah blah qqtimer _
340. 18.112 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' B2 F2 L2 D' R B F D' L' U2 B L' 
341. 21.075 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F' U' B' L2 U2 R B L' U R 
342. 23.857 R2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 D F2 L2 B R2 F L' D' L2 F R B L' U' 
343. 19.617 L U2 L2 F' R' U' R2 F B R B2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 
344. 16.546 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B' F' D2 R' F U' L' F L2 B2 U' F' 
345. (13.888) U2 R2 L' F2 D' F' R' D R U F2 U D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 
346. 19.684 F R2 D' F' B L' U' D B' L U2 B2 R F2 L D2 L F2 R U2 
347. 18.690 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' L' F D' B2 F2 U B D' R' 
348. 24.162 L2 U R2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' F U R U' F U2 B R' B 
349. (26.705) U L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 L' U' L B' R F R2 F D' L' B 
350. 19.586 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B F2 U2 B' R' U' L F L' F R2 B' L2 F' 
351. 17.920 L2 U2 L D2 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 B' R2 D' F U B U' 
352. 17.425 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U B' D' U2 L' B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L' R 
353. (15.136) B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F' L' U' R' B' U B' R' B2 U 
354. (13.809) R2 B D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B D2 U B2 R U2 L2 D R' U B' 
355. 15.701 U2 L2 F R2 B U2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 R D' U2 R F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 
356. 17.312 U2 R2 D B2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 D L' R D' B' R2 D2 R D L2 F2 
357. 16.673 B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D R' D L' R' U' R F R B R 
358. 20.627 R D R B' D L2 B D' L U B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 L F2 R L2 U2 
359. 18.960 D R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F' L B2 U F D' L2 F' L' B' 
360. 21.138 F U' R F2 U L' B2 R2 D B' D2 R2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 
361. 16.099 U B2 D B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R' U B' R D2 L B L2 B D' 
362. 18.534 U' L F' B' U2 D2 F' U' R' F R2 L' F2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 
363. 21.440 L F D L U' L2 F L' F B2 U2 R' L B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 
364. 18.784 B2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 R D2 B' L B' U' R2 F' D2 B2 F2 
365. 16.850 F2 U' R' F' R2 F' L F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 
366. 19.296 B' F' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' F' R' B D L F' L2 D B D2 
367. 19.618 R2 U' R2 U L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 R F' L' B' R B' F R' D' B' 
368. 19.201 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 U R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L F L2 U' 
369. 19.475 B2 L' D2 U2 R D2 L U2 L' F2 R F R2 U' F2 L R' B L2 U B2 
370. 16.160 B' F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 L' D R' D' F2 D B2 L' B' F' 
371. 17.698 L2 F' U2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 F L' D L' U' L2 U' F' L R U 
372. 18.721 R2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 L' U R' U2 R' B2 R' B' D' B2 
373. 16.145 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' U2 R' B' L' F U2 B2 R' U' B U2 R 
374. 18.801 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' R' U' F2 D U' F D2 F2 
375. 19.169 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 U F' L' R' B' D L2 F2 U' L R' 
376. 22.499 F D2 B' U2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R U R U L R2 B' R2 B U 
377. 16.337 R' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L F' D2 U' F' D2 B2 L' D' U 
378. 16.849 U2 R' U2 L U2 L B2 F2 R U2 L2 B' U' F D2 L2 D' B' D B2 
379. 16.178 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' D2 B2 F2 D B D F' R2 
380. 20.177 L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 L B' R' D' U L F D' L2 F2 
381. 16.840 D R2 U R2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' D' L2 R2 D B' D2 F' U2 
382. 17.277 U2 F D2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 L D R' B L U' F' U F' 
383. 19.648 D2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' R' D' U' L R2 D B' D2 F' D2 
384. 21.506+ U2 D F2 B' R' F' R' U' B' U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 L2 U 
385. 20.865 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F' L2 F L' B R2 F2 U B2 F' 
386. 16.032 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' R B2 R' U L F2 D2 U2 R F' 
387. 16.801 F L2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 F U2 B2 U' F' L' F2 D2 F' R' D F' L2 
388. 20.177 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 R' F D' F U2 L' F2 U2 F R 
389. 16.144 B2 R2 B R' F D' L F U B L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 U 
390. 19.216 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L' B2 F' L2 F' L D2 U F' 
391. (15.424) F L' D F' D2 L U D' R D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' 
392. 24.354 U' F R2 F' D2 L F2 R2 B R L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U D' L2 F2 
393. 16.657 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R' U2 F' D' U B L2 U' L R' 
394. 16.978 U' F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L' B F R' D L B' F' D2 R 
395. 20.743 R U D' B2 D F B2 D' R U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 
396. 16.904 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U' F2 L B D2 R' U2 L' D2 F' U2 B2 
397. 24.291+ U2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B2 R U2 R B R2 U2 F L' D' B2 R' U R' 
398. 17.073 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U L U B' F' L2 R' F' U2 L' U2 
399. 19.152 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L' U' B L2 F' D R2 U' L2 R' F2 
400. 17.825 U' F B' U2 L' D F' D2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2014)

I just received my Guinness World Records certificate xD


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 24, 2014)

Pyra is fun, *PBs in bold*

current avg5: 7.012 (σ = 0.73)
*best avg5: 5.570 (σ = 1.05)*

current avg12: 6.722 (σ = 1.40)
*best avg12: 6.234 (σ = 1.52)*

current avg25: 7.136 (σ = 1.43)
*best avg25: 7.065 (σ = 1.52)*

current avg50: 7.588 (σ = 1.41)
*best avg50: 7.588 (σ = 1.41)*

Edit: Times:


Spoiler



Session average: 7.588
1. (3.890) U' L U B' U' B' U' R' l' b' 
2. (10.371) L' R' U R' B' U' B' R' l r b 
3. 8.056 L B' R U L B' U R' r' b' u' 
4. 9.244 L' U' R' B' U R' B U' R' l' r' b' u 
5. 9.426 L U B L' B U' B L r u 
6. 8.086 L' U R' L' B U' L R' l' r' b' u 
7. 6.821 L U R' U L' B U' B l r u' 
8. 7.033 L R' B' U B' R' U' R l r b u 
9. 8.646 U B R' U L' B L' U' B' b' u' 
10. (10.996) U' R' B' U' R L' U L' B l r b' 
11. 9.088 U B' U B R U B R' l' r' b 
12. 7.643 U' R' U R B U R L l r b u' 
13. 9.243 R L R' B L' R' B U 
14. 7.549 U' L' U' L B U' B' R' l r' b 
15. 7.898 B L R L B' R B R' l r' u 
16. 6.384 U' R' U B R' B' U L R' l' r' b' u 
17. 8.626 U R' U B' R B U' L B' l' r' b' 
18. 9.287 U' L R' U' L B U L' l' b' 
19. 8.229 L' U B' U' R L B' R l r u 
20. 9.460 U B' L' B U' R L' B' l b u' 
21. 6.441 U' B L' U L' B' L U' l' r' b u' 
22. 6.520 U B L R B U' B' L l r u' 
23. 8.629 U B L' R B U' L' U l' r 
24. 4.657 L B U B U' L B R l r b u 
25. 7.217 L U' B' R' U B R B l r b 
26. 8.513 L' B' L U' R' L R' B' l' r' b u' 
27. 8.910 U L U' R B U' B' U' b' u' 
28. (10.017) U' L U' B L' U' R' U' l' 
29. 7.534 R B L U L R B L' r b' u' 
30. 9.292 L B R U B' U R' L' U r b' 
31. 5.957 U R U B' L' U' B' L' r u 
32. 7.990 U L U L U R' U R l r' b u 
33. 4.286 B' U L' R U' B' L' B l b' 
34. 7.982 B' R U L' R' B' U L' r' 
35. 8.550 U' L U R L U L' R' B r' b' 
36. 6.761 R U R' B L U' L U l' u 
37. 4.512 U' B' R' L U' B' U' L' B' l b' u 
38. 6.614 L B R' L' U' L' B L' l' b' 
39. 5.584 U L R' B U' L' R B' L b 
40. 8.959 U L R L B' L' R L' r b' 
41. (3.663) R B L' U L' R U R l b' 
42. 7.004 R B U R' L U' B' L' r b u 
43. 6.789 U L' U R' U R B U R r' u 
44. (4.258) U L' B' R' B' U L B' l' r' u 
45. 9.842 R L' B' R L' R U' B' r' u' 
46. 8.169 U R L' U' L' B' U' L' B' u' 
47. 5.416 R U L' R' U B U' L' l' r b' u 
48. 7.661 U' B' L U' R' U R' U l' r' b' u 
49. 6.215 R' U' R' B' U' B' R L' l r 
50. 7.160 U R B R B L' R' L' r u'


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I just received my Guinness World Records certificate xD



What for OH?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2014)

^Yes

10.26 OH with E-perm :3


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> ^Yes
> 
> 10.26 OH with E-perm :3



WOW GJ


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I just received my Guinness World Records certificate xD



Woot!


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dat OH single , WV + PLL skip xD

9.11 D F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' D R U2 L2 B U2 R' F U 

U L2 F R' F'
U' R' U' R U' y L' U L
R U R' y R U R'
U' y' R U' R' 
U' y' R U2 L' U' L U2 R'
U


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 24, 2014)

31.30 4x4 single, no parity 1 or 2 move centers + cross edge
1. 31.30 F2 R2 L2 U2 r2 L U2 R2 u B f2 L2 R2 F2 f2 u' R2 B' u' U r2 L2 f2 L2 u R2 L F2 R2 B2 L2 D F D2 f2 r2 D2 r' B2 R2 
1:19.42 5x5 single


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

*Stats and PBs:*


singlemo3ao5ao12ao100ao1000global avgcube/puzzle3x3 6.734   9.502  10.341  11.411   inconsistent  black 57mm AoLong 4x4 sub 40  sub 50  sub 50     sub 55  unmodded black aosu 5x5 1:3x.x       around 2min  unmodded black ss 2x2        black 50mm zhanchi 3bld 2:26.x        oh 9.488  14.396  14.804  15.790  18.538  19.527  sub 19  unmodded black Mini Aolong v1 fmc        feet       su*p* 2  black Rubik's brand mega 51.154  57.072  58.145  1:01.071  sub 1:10   sub 1:15  unmodded black Dayan with ridges pyra        black ss sq1        getting a black Calvin's soon clock        getting one soon skewb        black LanLan 6x6 3:0x        unmodded black ss 7x7 5:06.862        unmodded black ss (normal size but I'm getting the mini soon) 4bld        5bld        mbld        

If you want to do the same, feel free to copy and paste this (in spoiler):
(quote this post and remove everything except for what is in the spoiler)(or just "Go Advanced" -> "Table"  (I didn't know this when making mine lol))


Spoiler




 singlemo3ao5ao12ao100ao1000global avgglobal avgcube/puzzle3x3         4x4         5x5         2x2         3bld         oh         fmc         feet         mega         pyra         sq1         clock         skewb         6x6         7x7         4bld         5bld         mbld         




evolution of PBs:
3x3:
*Single:* 7.13, 6.734
*Mo3:*
*Ao5:* 10.26?, 10.105?, 10.023, 9.923, 9.711, 9.601, 9.502
*Ao12:* 10.940?, 10.814, 10.749, 10.341
*Ao25:* 11.394?
*Ao50:* 11.964?
*Ao75:* 12.122?
*Ao100:* 12.201?, 11.971, 11.790, 11.411

OH:
*Single:* 12.677, 12.042?, 11.472, 11.425, 10.360, 9.488
*Mo3:* 14.849, 14.515, 14.396
*Ao5:* 15.425, 14.804
*Ao12:* 17.197, 16.614, 16.437, 15.790
*Ao25:* 17.979
*Ao50:* 18.128
*Ao75:* 18.461
*Ao100:* 18.942, 18.561, 18.540, 18.538
*Ao1000:* 19.750, 19.527

Megaminx:
*Single:* 1:59.508, 1:54.916, maybe missing some times here, 1:41.x or 1:40.x, maybe missing something here, 1:38.700, 1:34.146, 1:33.175, 1:23.707, 1:17.799, 1:17.564 (both 1:17s in a row lol), 52.019, 51.801, 51.490, 51.154
*Mo3:* 1:53.121, 1:52.881, 1:52.795, 1:50.270, 1:47.422, 1:47.235, 1:36.355, 1:35.929, 1:28.670, 1:25.030, 1:00.839?, 57.072
*Ao5:* 1:55.119, 1:52.881, 1:51.481, 1:51.326, 1:49.985, 1:49.494, 1:49.152, 1:40.089, 1:39.475, 1:30.913, 1:26.805, 1:01.704?, 1:00.506, 58.145
*Ao12:* 2:00.688, 2:00.424, 2:00.404, 1:59.732, 1:59.656, 1:59.278, 1:57.169, 1:56.915, 1:56.227, 1:54.065, 1:52.795, 1:46.066, 1:43.980, 1:40.087, 1:34.951, 1:05.927?, 1:04.8xx, 1:01.631, 1:01.071
*Ao25:* 2:02.710, 2:02.583, 2:01.936, 2:00.984, 2:00.816, 2:00.245, 2:00.132, 1:59.058, 1:58.749, 1:57.657, 1:56.896, 1:55.538, 1:50.495, 1:49.373, 1:45.098, 1:42.810, 1:35.920, 1:10.530?, 1:07.097?
*Ao50:* 2:02.326, 2:01.998, 2:01.611, 2:01.166, 2:00.997, 2:00.839, 2:00.554, 2:00.485, 2:00.128, 1:59.902, 1:59.510, 1:59.202, 1:58.714, 1:56.667, 1:51.946, 1:50.057, 1:47.134, 1:44.119, 1:36.407, 1:11.283?, 1:08.836?
*Ao75:* 1:58.495, 1:53.636, 1:50.590, 1:48.165, 1:44.949, 1:38.932, 1:11.419?, 1:10.113?
*Ao100:* 1:59.611, 1:54.443, 1:51.416, 1:48.950, 1:45.662, 1:40.068, 1:11.735?


----------



## Akiro (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> I'll post my stats and PBs here in this post
> 
> 
> 
> eventtesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttesttest



Wow awesome PBs!! Jk

My accomplishment :
with ZZ (my second method...)

best avg100: 15.878 (σ = 1.97)


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2014)

1:08.64 5x5 avg50


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 24, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> 1:08.64 5x5 avg50



wat

I love your sig


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 24, 2014)

3:26.50 7x7 PB

Currently have a 4:07.35 Ao100 so I am hoping to drop that down to sub-4. :tu


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> If you want to do the same, feel free to copy and paste this (in spoiler):
> (quote this post and remove everything except for what is in the spoiler)


Or we could just click "go advanced" and make a table...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 24, 2014)

4.17, 6.36, 5.19, 7.17, 7.48, 7.70, 5.05, 9.27, 7.21, 9.10, 8.35, 9.02

7.98 ao26
7.26 ao12 (Skewb)
6.24 ao5 somewhere in session


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 24, 2014)

9.81, 10.14, (7.96), 11.63, 9.88, 11.84, 10.44, 9.74, 9.27, 7.97, (12.63), 11.92 = *10.26*

Getting closer and closer to sub with roux. 

I got a bit lucky with the blocks on the two 7s



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.26
1. 9.81 L2 U R B2 L D' F R2 L F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 
2. 10.14 R2 B' R2 B L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L' B' D2 B2 U' B R' D U2 F2 
3. (7.96) B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U L' F2 D' R F L2 B R2 B2 U2 
4. 11.63 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L D' R' F2 D' F2 U' 
5. 9.88 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 R2 D' L B D2 L R D L' F 
6. 11.84 R U2 B D2 R' D F U' D R' F2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 B R2 U2 L2 B 
7. 10.44 U L2 D2 F B2 R' B L2 F' L' U R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U D L2 U 
8. 9.74 L2 F D2 B F R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 B R' B' R B U2 
9. 9.27 U' R2 D2 B' D' F' L' U2 R' D' F' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B' R2 
10. 7.97 B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B U2 R D2 U' B' L' D' L' U2 
11. (12.63) B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 F' D' L2 U' B F2 D' F' 
12. 11.92 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F R' D' L D F D L2 F2 U'



7.96 reconstruction:

y'xFU'LD'rU'r'ULUL'U'LUx //yeah, quite bad. y'xFL'U'LD'U2RU'B is probably what I should have done
RU'R'U'R'UR
URUR'URU2R'
M2UM'UM'U2M2U'M'U2M'

40/7.96=5.03tps

I'm not totally sure of the LSE, but the F2B seems right


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 24, 2014)

10.96 3x3 Average of 12. Didn't see this coming.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2014)

Megaminx: 

55.35, (1:04.86), 58.97, 55.26, 1:00.31, 1:01.68, 58.71, 1:00.16, 1:03.11, 54.94, 1:04.03, (54.69) => 59.25 PB

My first average of 12 using the same coloured star every time, in a long long time.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Or we could just click "go advanced" and make a table...



oh, I didn't know that lol
thanks


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 24, 2014)

Skewb first sub-1: 

.974 L U' B' R' L R B U

keyboard :/ 5.1 tps lolsuckish


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 24, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Skewb first sub-1:
> 
> .974 L U' B' R' L R B U
> 
> keyboard :/ 5.1 tps lolsuckish



5 move solution


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> oh, I didn't know that lol
> thanks


How did you make that table then?


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> How did you make that table then?



i did this(and did a lot of copy-and-pasting ):

[table.]
[tr.]
[td.]
example
[/td.]
[/tr.]
[/table.]

(I saw it in your "Goals" post lol || and I knew it from html )



Coolster01 said:


> Skewb first sub-1:
> 
> .974 L U' B' R' L R B U
> 
> keyboard :/ 5.1 tps lolsuckish



Wow nice! gj!
Has anyone else ever gotten a sub 1 yet? If yes, what's the uwr?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 24, 2014)

New OH PBs:
New/Previous:
ao5: 1:09.xx/ 52.57
ao12: 1:15.xx/ 54.20

I also learned how to solve the skewb using Sarah's beginner method


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> New OH PBs:
> *New/Previous:
> ao5: 1:09.xx/ 52.57
> ao12: 1:15.xx/ 54.20*
> ...



Funny how your PBs were better before you broke them ^^


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> i did this(and did a lot of copy-and-pasting ):
> 
> [table.]
> [tr.]
> ...



skewb single is just like pyra and 2x2 : no keeps track of it and only depends on scramble( in some cases it is skill aswell)


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> i did this(and did a lot of copy-and-pasting ):
> 
> [table.]
> [tr.]
> ...


Oh yeah I have a goals post, I forgot about that again :fp

Also you can use the noparse tag to show other tags:

[noparse][noparse]

example

[/noparse][/noparse]

Will appear as:

[noparse]

example

[/noparse]


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Also you can use the noparse tag to show other tags:
> 
> [noparse][noparse]
> 
> ...



Oh nice, thanks


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 24, 2014)

Got my aolong today and that's what happend:

3x3 single PB: 6.42

Scramble:B2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' R D' R' D R' F' R F' R' L2
Inspection // x2
Cross // U R2 D' R2 D' 
F2L-1 // U2 R U' R2 U R
F2L-2 // U2 L' U L
F2L-3 // y' U2 R' U' R L' U L
F2L-4 // U2 R' U' R
OLL // U2 r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F
AUF // U


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Got my aolong today and that's what happend:
> 
> 3x3 single PB: 6.42
> 
> ...



gj!
In welchem Bundesland wohnst du?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> gj!
> In welchem Bundesland wohnst du?



Danke, ich wohne in Thüringen, in der Nähe von Gotha. Und wo wohnst du?


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Und wo wohnst du?



In Bayern in der Nähe von Starnberg/eine halbe Stunde von München entfernt.
Vllt. sehen wir uns ja bei den German Nats.
Gehst du zur Munich Open 2014?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Funny how your PBs were better before you broke them ^^


Lol switch the new and old.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 24, 2014)

wut pyra

stats: (hide)
number of times: 65/65
best time: 3.152
worst time: 16.000

current mo3: 6.184 (σ = 1.56)
*best mo3: 4.287 (σ = 1.74)*

current avg5: 6.198 (σ = 0.47)
*best avg5: 4.929 (σ = 1.44)
*
current avg12: 5.781 (σ = 1.21)
*best avg12: 5.583 (σ = 1.01)
*
current avg50: 6.468 (σ = 1.38)
*best avg50: 6.468 (σ = 1.38)*

session avg: 6.639 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 6.892

times:


Spoiler



Session average: 6.639
1. 7.259 B' D' B' Rw2 B' D2 Rw Uw2 F Uw' D2 B U2 R L' U2 B D2 L2 D' Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 D' F' R' Fw2 Rw' B' L Rw2 Uw' Rw F Fw' Uw2 U F Uw' 
2. 4.784 U' L' U L' R' B' U R l' b' u' 
3. 6.949 L' R U' B U' B' U' L l b' u 
4. 6.536 L U R U' R' B U B l r' 
5. 7.124 U' R' U B' R L' B L' b' u' 
6. (12.820) U' B R B' U L' R' U' l b' 
7. 6.723 U B L R B' R U' B' L l' r b u' 
8. 5.092 U L U' R' B R' U R u 
9. 8.331 R' U B L U' R' B U l' r u' 
10. (16.000) B' L' B' U' R' L B' U' l r' b' 
11. 7.167 R B L B' R B L R l r' u 
12. 8.252 U' L' R' U' B' R' B' L' l b u 
13. 5.362 U B' U L R' B U' B L' l b' u 
14. 6.574 U R' B L' B' U' L' U L' l' u' 
15. 8.179 U B L R' B L U' B l' r u 
16. (4.205) U' B' L' R' B' U R U r 
17. 9.536 L' R B R U B' U R' l r' 
18. 7.496 R L B' U B R' U' R' l' r b' u 
19. 4.665 R' L' R B L B' L B' l b u 
20. 7.549 U' L B' R B U R' L' r b' 
21. (12.757) U' L' R' U R' U' L' B r u 
22. 7.743 U' B L U L' R' U' L U' l' r b 
23. 4.621 R' B U' R U L' U L' l r' b' u 
24. (4.481) U' R U' R' U' R U R l u' 
25. 5.852 L U' R L B' U' R' U l' r u' 
26. 4.574 L' B L R' L B' R U' l' u' 
27. 8.149 U' R' U' L' R' B' R L' r' u' 
28. 6.254 U' L' R' B U' L' B L' l' r' u' 
29. 7.155 U R L' R' U' B' R U l r u 
30. 5.103 L' R' U' L B' L U B' l' r' u' 
31. 7.946 B L' R L' R' U' L' R' l r b' u 
32. 7.757 U R B' R' B' U B R' l' b u 
33. 4.641 U B L U' B' U L R l r b' u' 
34. 7.173 U R' U L' R B U' L' l b u' 
35. 4.736 B' R B' U L B' U L' l r u 
36. 4.784 U L U' B' R' U' B' L l' b' 
37. 6.126 U' R U' L' R B' R' U' l r' b' u 
38. (12.703) B' U R B R' B L R' l r 
39. 7.014 R L R' L' B L' R' U' l' b u 
40. 7.911 U L' R B' U R' B' L U r' b' u' 
41. 8.865 L R L U' L B' R' U l' r b' u' 
42. 5.285 L' B R' B R' L B R r u' 
43. 5.705 U L' B U L B' R B u 
44. 5.710 U' L R U' B L B U' l b u 
45. 8.407 U B' L U L' R' B L' U l' r u' 
46. 6.797 L U' L' B' R L' R L' l r' b u' 
47. 6.941 U L R B' U' R' B R L b u 
48. 8.811 U' L' R' U' B' L' B' U l' r b' u' 
49. 6.067 R B R L U' B R L' l b' u' 
50. 6.254 R U L' B' R L' B R L l b 
51. 10.004 U' R' L' U L' U' B' R' l' u 
52. 5.126 U B' R U L U' L B U r' b' u' 
53. 6.536 L' U' L B U R' L U' r u 
54. 5.078 L R B' R B R B' U' l' b u 
55. 8.416 U L R U' B U R' U' l' r' 
56. (3.422) R' U B R' U' R' B L r' b' u 
57. 6.287 U B' R' B' L' R U' L l r b 
58. (3.152) U L R' L B R' L B L l' r b u 
59. 5.277 L B' R' B U' L U' B l' r b u' 
60. 6.314 L' R L' B' L' R B' R l' r' b u 
61. 6.664 U B' L' U R B U R' B' l r b' 
62. 6.215 L' R U R B' U L R' u 
63. 4.915 U R' U B' R' L U R' L' l r' b 
64. 7.921 L U R U' L' B' U R' l' r b u' 
65. 5.715 U' R L' B U' B' R B' R' l r b' u



edit: Wow, I haven't done a timed 3x3 solve in 5+ days, first avg12 back, 8.98. I should practice 3x3 less.


----------



## slinky773 (Jun 24, 2014)

PB Ao5 for 3x3: 14.96. First sub-15 Ao5. My Super Duper Ultra Mega Uber Fridrich Training plan is going pretty well so far, I guess.


----------



## Julian (Jun 24, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.59
1. 8.86 
2. (9.02) 
3. 8.21 
4. (6.94) 
5. 8.71

6 was fullstep. Part of a 9.49 ao12 which also had a 6.68, but not PB.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 24, 2014)

wut 3x3

*Mean of 3: 6.974*
1. 8.053 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B D' R' U B2 L2 U2 F L' R' 
2. 6.794 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R U R2 B' L R' D2 B2 F2 L2 
3. 6.074 L2 D R2 B D' B' U' D2 F' R' U2 R F2 L U2 B2 R B2 L2

*Average of 5: 7.815*
1. 8.598 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' U' B U2 B2 D' F' D' L' F 
2. (8.934) F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L2 B2 R' D' B2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 U' F2 
3. 8.053 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B D' R' U B2 L2 U2 F L' R' 
4. 6.794 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R U R2 B' L R' D2 B2 F2 L2 
5. (6.074) L2 D R2 B D' B' U' D2 F' R' U2 R F2 L U2 B2 R B2 L2 

*Average of 25: 8.847*


Spoiler



1. 8.329 U2 L' B2 D2 L R2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 U' B' U' F U2 R' B' D L U2 
2. 8.814 U' R' F' U R L B2 U D' F' B2 U' L2 U2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 
3. 8.380 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D F L' U' B D L R' F L' 
4. 9.989 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R D R2 B' L' F R' U F2 U' 
5. 9.252 U' F2 U B2 R2 F' U2 D' L F' U2 R2 L D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L U2 L 
6. 8.729 U B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R' F' D' L' F D U2 R F' 
7. 8.682 F2 U2 F L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F D2 L' D U B' D' U' R D' U' R 
8. 8.632 F' L2 U2 F' R2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R' F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R D2 B2 
9. 8.010 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L U B' D L R2 F2 L 
10. (11.131) U2 R2 B U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U L' F L' U2 B' F' L U' R2 
11. 9.673 R2 D2 F D2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D' U2 B R' B2 L2 F' R' F2 
12. 8.894 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B D' F' D F' D B U' 
13. (10.979) L2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B' U' L R' B2 L' D' L2 F L D' 
14. (5.663) F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' U' R' B' F L2 U' B' L U' 
15. 9.040 R2 B L D' R2 F' L2 U L U' L U2 R' U2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 
16. (6.965) R B2 L D B' R' D B D' R2 F2 L' F2 L2 F2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 
17. 8.910 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L' D L2 R D2 F L2 R F 
18. 8.937 F' R2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 R D2 U B' D B' U2 R' B2 R' 
19. 7.176 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R B2 D' F R' B2 F' R2 U' F' 
20. 9.121 L F2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 B' D' L U R' F' L B2 U2 
21. 7.911 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' F D R' B2 D2 B2 U2 R 
22. 10.929 D2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 R2 D' L2 B' L R2 D2 R2 F L2 B U' 
23. 8.791 D L2 U F U2 F' L2 F' R2 L' F2 L D2 L' B2 D2 R' 
24. 8.556 F2 D2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 U' B' L D L' F2 D' U' F D' 
25. 9.024 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 D R U2 R' U F L' D' F2 L2



*Average of 50: 8.962*


Spoiler



1. 9.358 U2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B L2 F' R' D L' D U F D2 L' R2 F2 
2. 8.313 R' F' U F' B R2 F' L' U' B U2 R F2 B2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L U2 
3. 9.441 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 R' B2 U' L B U F' R B' D' 
4. 8.876 F2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 U' L2 B' F' D L' R U L2 R2 
5. 9.840 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B' F2 U2 F U2 L2 R' D2 U' B' D' B' D U2 F 
6. 9.214 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' F' D2 L' R F' L2 U' R2 B' F2 
7. 8.329 U2 L' B2 D2 L R2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 U' B' U' F U2 R' B' D L U2 
8. 8.814 U' R' F' U R L B2 U D' F' B2 U' L2 U2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 
9. 8.380 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D F L' U' B D L R' F L' 
10. 9.989 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R D R2 B' L' F R' U F2 U' 
11. 9.252 U' F2 U B2 R2 F' U2 D' L F' U2 R2 L D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L U2 L 
12. 8.729 U B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R' F' D' L' F D U2 R F' 
13. 8.682 F2 U2 F L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F D2 L' D U B' D' U' R D' U' R 
14. 8.632 F' L2 U2 F' R2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R' F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R D2 B2 
15. 8.010 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L U B' D L R2 F2 L 
16. (11.131) U2 R2 B U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U L' F L' U2 B' F' L U' R2 
17. 9.673 R2 D2 F D2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D' U2 B R' B2 L2 F' R' F2 
18. 8.894 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B D' F' D F' D B U' 
19. 10.979 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B' U' L R' B2 L' D' L2 F L D' 
20. (5.663) F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' U' R' B' F L2 U' B' L U' 
21. 9.040 R2 B L D' R2 F' L2 U L U' L U2 R' U2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 
22. 6.965 R B2 L D B' R' D B D' R2 F2 L' F2 L2 F2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 
23. 8.910 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L' D L2 R D2 F L2 R F 
24. 8.937 F' R2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 R D2 U B' D B' U2 R' B2 R' 
25. 7.176 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R B2 D' F R' B2 F' R2 U' F' 
26. 9.121 L F2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 B' D' L U R' F' L B2 U2 
27. 7.911 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' F D R' B2 D2 B2 U2 R 
28. 10.929 D2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 R2 D' L2 B' L R2 D2 R2 F L2 B U' 
29. 8.791 D L2 U F U2 F' L2 F' R2 L' F2 L D2 L' B2 D2 R' 
30. 8.556 F2 D2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 U' B' L D L' F2 D' U' F D' 
31. 9.024 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 D R U2 R' U F L' D' F2 L2 
32. 10.130 B' R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D R B' F2 D' L' U' L U' F' 
33. 8.600 U R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B F2 R' B' D' L U' L2 F L2 
34. 9.748 U2 B2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' B' L' U2 R' D2 R2 U B' U2 R' 
35. 7.555 U B' U2 R D2 B' L' D B' R U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 
36. 10.389 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L B' F' L' U F L D2 L2 R' 
37. (12.154) F L U2 R B' D F2 R B D R F' U2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B 
38. 9.361 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L' D R' B' D2 R' D F' D F 
39. 9.502 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F U' R B L2 B2 L U' R F2 R' 
40. 7.779 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' D F' L' U L2 U B' D2 F2 
41. 8.240 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D U2 F L U F L D U L F U 
42. 9.042 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 D' F' L2 R' U B' F2 D' F2 D' R 
43. (11.920) R' B2 L' B2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' D' U' L U' B' L R2 U2 B2 
44. 8.954 B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L' B' R F R2 D U' R' D R2 
45. 8.598 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' U' B U2 B2 D' F' D' L' F 
46. 8.934 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L2 B2 R' D' B2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 U' F2 
47. 8.053 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B D' R' U B2 L2 U2 F L' R' 
48. (6.794) B2 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R U R2 B' L R' D2 B2 F2 L2 
49. (6.074) L2 D R2 B D' B' U' D2 F' R' U2 R F2 L U2 B2 R B2 L2 
50. 10.661 L2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B' F' L' B2 D R B F' L D R2 B



Conclusion: I should practice 3x3 less.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 24, 2014)

1.36 avg5 

stackmat PB and first sub1.4 avg5.

scrambles are mixed up though.



Spoiler



Average of 5: 1.36
1. (1.10) U2 F' U2 F' R F2 R' F' U' 
2. (2.17) F' U2 F' R' F R' U F2 U' 
3. 1.47 U2 F' U' R F2 U2 F' U' F2 
4. 1.22 F' R' F R U' R F2 R' U' 
5. 1.40 U' R2 U' R' U F2 U' F R2


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wut pyra





yoshinator said:


> wut 3x3



lel I think I'm becoming a much slower version of Drew Frickin Brads


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> *Average of 5: 7.815*
> 1. 8.598 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' U' B U2 B2 D' F' D' L' F
> 2. (8.934) F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L2 B2 R' D' B2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 U' F2
> 3. 8.053 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B D' R' U B2 L2 U2 F L' R'
> ...



Conclusion: You should update your signature.

edit: Oh, Ok lol


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Conclusion: You should update your signature.



I did!


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

Jacob, try this scramble (I got it on qqtimer):

L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R' D' B' D' U2 L2 B R2 D' R'

reconstruction by me

edit: my reconstruction was wrong but now I fixed it


 z2  inspection  R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R F'  double-xcross  U' L U L' y' U' L' U L  F2L-3  U R U' R' U2 y' x' R U' R' U x  F2L-4  U r U R' U' L' U R U'  LL


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretty good consistency 

Average of 5: 11.51
1. 11.54 B' D L' U2 R' F' D' L' B U' F L2 F2 B R2 D2 F' B U2 L2 U2
2. (10.53) R F U R' F' U' L' U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 F L2 B R2 F'
3. 11.59 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B U2 R B' F U' R B F D'
4. (14.44) U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B' L D U R' B' F' L F' U'
5. 11.39 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B U F R' U' B2 L D L' B'


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

Best average of 5: 28.27
13-17 - (24.68) 27.22 (34.16) 30.79 26.81

13. 24.68 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R' D' U2 L2 B2 L B F' R2 D' U'
14. 27.22 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D U B R' U B' F R2 U2 L' D' R U2
15. 34.16 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' D2 L' F' D' B U R' B' U
16. 30.79 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F' R L D' F2 L' B2 D B' D' U
17. 26.81 B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R L2 B D F' U2 R B D R' U2


----------



## Julian (Jun 24, 2014)

43.03 4x4 ao100. Can still be so much better


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Best average of 5: 28.27
> 13-17 - (24.68) 27.22 (34.16) 30.79 26.81
> 
> 13. 24.68 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R' D' U2 L2 B2 L B F' R2 D' U'
> ...



3x3 oh?


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 24, 2014)

Broke OH Average of 5:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 5: 1:06.97

Time List:
1. 1:05.53 U' F L' B U' R' L F R2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U D2 B L2 F R L2 U2 R D B' 
2. 1:00.34 B L' R D B D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D R2 B R L2 B' F R' B F' U' B' L F D' 
3. (1:21.69) L F2 D L U L R2 B F U2 F B' L2 U' B L F R' L' F L' U' D' L' F 
4. 1:15.03 F D' L' B' F D2 L2 U' D B L2 D' L2 B2 F U' F2 B R2 F R F' B' D2 B' 
5. (1:00.13) U2 R D' B2 U' B F U L2 U2 R F' R F2 D' U2 F2 U' D' B R2 F' D' B D'


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 25, 2014)

3x3 
7.38 fullstep single
8.96 avg5
Average of 5: 8.96
(12.56) , 8.50, 9.20, (8.04), 9.17 

Also have this pure sub-10 avg5, pb before the 8.96 and in same session.
Average of 5: 9.63
9.76, 9.34, 9.78, (9.11), (9.79) 

10.50 avg12
9.76, 9.34, 9.78, (9.11), 11.46, 11.41, 11.57, (11.62), 10.26, 11.28, 10.32 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.53
1. 11.04 
2. 13.94 
3. 11.09 
4. (7.38) 
5. 10.62 
6. 12.56 
7. 11.78 
8. 13.22 
9. 10.53 
10. 12.80 
11. 11.22 
12. 14.21 
13. 10.42 
14. 12.50 
15. 11.55 
16. 13.57 
17. 9.76 
18. 9.34 
19. 9.78 
20. 9.11 
21. 9.79 
22. 11.46 
23. 11.41 
24. 11.57 
25. 11.62 
26. 10.26 
27. 11.28 
28. 10.32 
29. 11.90 
30. 10.42 
31. 11.17 
32. (14.24+) 
33. 9.60 
34. 11.46 
35. 10.78 
36. 11.47 
37. 13.76 
38. 10.24 
39. 13.44+ 
40. 10.99 
41. 9.57 
42. (16.85+) 
43. 9.95 
44. (14.30) 
45. 13.71 
46. 11.95 
47. 11.87 
48. 10.05 
49. 10.26 
50. 9.38 
51. 12.19 
52. (7.57) 
53. 13.06 
54. 10.67 
55. 12.22 
56. 10.83 
57. 12.88 
58. 11.71 
59. 10.42 
60. 12.54 
61. 11.04 
62. 9.50 
63. 11.18 
64. 11.22 
65. 14.06 
66. 9.65 
67. (15.31) 
68. 12.70 
69. 13.33 
70. 12.08 
71. (8.70) 
72. 13.54 
73. 13.22 
74. 10.88 
75. 11.89 
76. 10.05 
77. 13.57 
78. 12.93 
79. 10.67 
80. 12.07 
81. 12.02 
82. 12.38 
83. 11.41 
84. (14.58) 
85. 12.77 
86. 13.25 
87. 12.21 
88. 11.51 
89. 10.82 
90. 13.92 
91. 13.57 
92. 9.67 
93. 11.40 
94. 12.56 
95. (8.50) 
96. 9.20 
97. (8.02) 
98. 9.17 
99. 12.66 
100. 10.31


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 25, 2014)

8.2xx avg5 the other day+a low 9 avg12


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2014)

5x5. Starting to try to up the turnspeed a bit.

57.73 single
1:03.50 avg5
1:06.00 avg12
1:07.34 avg25
1:08.24 avg50
1:09.09 avg100


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 25, 2014)

Accomplishment: finally started using megaminx scramble notation and did this ao50 today (all avgs and means and stuff are all PBs except for single lol (2.215 secs of PB single)(PB single is 1:38.700)):

PBs are *bold*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:40.915
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 2:05.537 (σ = 11.91)
*best mo3: 1:47.422 (σ = 8.32)*

current avg5: 2:02.976 (σ = 7.61)
*best avg5: 1:51.481 (σ = 6.28)*

current avg12: 2:01.508 (σ = 8.94)
*best avg12: 1:59.278 (σ = 9.64)*

*current avg50: 2:02.326 (σ = 8.73)
best avg50: 2:02.326 (σ = 8.73)*

session avg: 2:02.326 (σ = 8.73)
session mean: 2:02.870

1:58.965, 1:53.763, 2:11.155, 1:54.371, 2:16.533, 2:08.853, 2:11.236, 1:51.907, 1:44.473, 2:02.982, 2:02.005, 1:51.444, 2:03.368, 1:54.359, 2:09.222, 1:48.868, 2:11.027, 2:16.934, 2:19.189, 1:51.299, 1:58.371, 2:05.283, 1:58.328, 2:06.757, 2:15.686, 2:40.165, 1:53.511, 1:55.571, 1:49.561, 2:02.948, 1:45.875, 2:07.715, 2:07.828, 2:13.478, 1:56.068, 2:31.876, 2:04.426, 1:53.092, 1:40.915, 1:56.802, 1:44.550, 2:07.966, 2:01.538, 2:12.375, 2:09.460, 2:11.332, 1:53.463, 1:56.457, 2:19.016, 2:01.139


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 25, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Starting to try to up the turnspeed a bit.



Does this help for stuff like megaminx and bigcubes? Or go medium and try to look ahead more?

Sorry for double post but this is separate.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Does this help for stuff like megaminx and bigcubes? Or go medium and try to look ahead more?
> 
> Sorry for double post but this is separate.



Lookahead is far more important than turnspeed. I'm only now finding a need to intentionally turn fast upon reaching sub-1:10 at 5x5, with my lookahead being fairly decent by now (and by "fast" I mean relative to what I've been doing; I can still turn my 5x5 quite a bit faster, just not with maintaining lookahead yet). Just keep working on looking ahead and don't worry about turnspeed until you are way faster.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 25, 2014)

OH.

14.28 AO5 PB


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 5: 14.28

Time List:
1. (13.02) U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 B2 U B R F2 U' L2 F D U' R2 F 
2. 14.95 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 F L2 D2 U R' B' L D' U2 L U2 B U2 
3. (17.65) U' L2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D L' B' U2 B' D U' L F D F2 
4. 14.37 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B D' U2 L' B D2 F L' D R 
5. 13.51 U2 R2 D' L F2 B U' L2 F L' U B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2



14.60 AO12 PB



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 12: 14.60

Time List:
1. 14.90 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U B D U2 L' F2 D B2 R' B L' 
2. 15.53 R U2 R2 L2 F D L D2 L B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U 
3. 14.38 R U F R' B' D2 R' U2 F R F2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 L D2 
4. 12.74 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' B' D R2 B R' D' F D2 U2 F2 
5. (16.25) D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F R D L R2 B' L2 B U L 
6. 16.06 B2 D' U2 L2 D U2 F2 U B2 L' D2 R2 D' B' R2 U' R' U2 R' 
7. 13.42 R L' B U L D R2 L F R' L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 U2 
8. 15.00 R2 B2 L' R' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U B' D U' B2 R B2 U2 F D2 
9. (11.70) D R' L D' R2 D' F' R2 U R2 F L2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 
10. 15.04 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R' U B2 R U' B' L D L2 R2 
11. 15.94 R F2 L' U2 F' L' U' L' D F' L2 F2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 U2 F R2 
12. 13.02 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 B2 U B R F2 U' L2 F D U' R2 F


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 25, 2014)

1:03.62, 1:06.85, (1:15.92), 1:09.85, (1:02.32) = : 1:06.77 Not PB but still good and on cam, gonna upload.


----------



## SirDuctTape (Jun 25, 2014)

Sqr-1 PB AO5 & Single

1. 39.92
2. *(31.54)*
3. (46.38)
4. 38.72
5. 40.13

39.59! Finally sub 40! I know I suck....


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 25, 2014)

watfail

Average of 5: 32.505
1. (23.729) B2 Uw2 R' L U L' F Uw Rw' Uw' U2 D' B' F2 R' U Fw' U2 R' Uw U2 R' L2 Rw2 Fw2 B' F' Uw2 R2 F' Uw2 Rw D L Uw2 L' Fw F D F 
2. 27.990 R2 L B' L Rw2 U2 Fw U' Uw L U' F' D2 Fw2 R2 F2 Fw2 B' R Fw2 B' D2 L' U2 F R' U2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U B' D2 R' B2 F D2 Fw F2 R 
3. (38.579) Rw2 Uw R' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw' U' L2 Fw2 L' R F' L' Rw' U' Fw Uw2 B' Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 U' Fw' L' D2 Uw Rw' D U2 Uw Rw' R' F' R' U2 D 
4. 36.230 U Fw2 D2 L' Fw U2 Uw Fw' B Uw Fw' F2 D B U' F2 U2 B2 R' D' U B2 L2 Rw U Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 L2 U' Fw' D2 U2 Rw L Uw L' Fw2 L 
5. 33.296 R2 B' U Rw' L2 U' F2 Uw' F Fw Rw' D' U' B U F2 L2 D2 Uw R2 L' Uw' L' D Rw' L2 R2 B' U' Fw' L F L2 D Uw2 R' Rw U' F2 U2


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 25, 2014)

(Worth double post)

4. (1:03.691) Lw2 Uw' F Rw' L' B Bw2 D Fw' B Bw2 F D Uw2 Lw2 D' F' B Uw2 F2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 U2 Bw2 D F2 Fw2 Dw' D' Fw Uw R2 Fw B R D Bw2 Lw' F B R' B2 D' L Dw2 F Bw2 D Lw' L U' R Bw B F R' Fw Uw 

I have decided that I am going to stop at nothing to beat Jay's official 5x5 avg at nats. I will do at least 500 solves between now and nats.

Edit: Swag

*Average of 5: 1:12.154*
1. (1:18.161) R B2 F' Rw' L' Dw' R' B' Lw' Uw' L' R' D Rw' D' B' Bw2 Dw' Fw2 F R' L2 Fw2 B2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 B2 Lw' Dw Lw2 Uw' Lw' Bw' L2 Rw2 D Fw2 Rw D' B F2 Uw' Lw' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' U2 R' Uw2 Dw' R2 Lw' L' D2 Bw2 R 
2. (1:08.241) D' Dw F' Rw U' Rw F Uw B Dw2 F Rw' D' R F2 L' F Rw' Fw' Lw2 U B2 R Rw2 U Rw Bw' U' Rw R' Uw' R' B D2 R' Lw L Rw Fw' R2 Lw2 U' L2 D' L Fw Uw2 Dw D2 B2 L Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw Bw D2 L D 
3. 1:11.583 R2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 L Rw2 Dw Uw' U2 R2 Dw2 D' Rw' F2 D2 Bw Fw' Lw F2 Dw2 L R' D2 B2 Rw Bw' B U R2 U2 Fw' Lw' F Rw' Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R' L' U' R' Lw' Dw Uw2 Rw' D Dw F2 Rw R Bw' Fw2 Uw Rw' R' L Dw' D2 
4. 1:11.558 Rw2 Uw2 D' U2 F2 L2 Dw2 R' Lw2 U B2 Rw2 R' Fw' D2 B Dw' Rw U' Bw F L' Fw2 D' F' Fw Rw2 Lw' D R2 Fw2 Uw L' D' F' B' D' Fw2 L2 R' Rw2 Fw Uw R2 Fw2 F' R' D' Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw L' Fw L2 Uw2 Lw' F' Dw Rw' 
5. 1:13.320 Fw2 F' R' Uw2 U' B' D F' B2 D' Dw' F' D' Uw' B L2 Fw' U' R' F2 Bw D2 Bw' D2 Dw R2 B' F Fw2 Lw' R Uw F B Dw F2 Uw2 Lw B Bw L' Dw2 B' Lw2 D B U2 Lw Fw Dw' Fw Uw B' D' B L D' Dw F Dw 

And a 1:17.585 avg12

Edit again: yesss
Average of 25: 1:19.887


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 25, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> 5x5. Starting to try to up the turnspeed a bit.
> 
> 57.73 single
> 1:03.50 avg5
> ...



Thanks for the motivation to practise 5x5x5 again


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> skewb single is just like pyra and 2x2 : no keeps track of it and only depends on scramble( in some cases it is skill aswell)



1st in the world at Pyra average is 1st in single.
3rd in the world at Skewb average is 1st in single.

It's quite different in these events than 2x2. Any excel pros reading this, r value of single:average for 2x2, Skewb and Pyra top 100?


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> 3x3 oh?


Yes.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 25, 2014)

Everyone else is posting 5x5 so why not?

(1:35.66) 1:42.82 1:44.11 1:43.51 (1:48.90) = 1:43.48 PB AO5.

Really awesome since my global average is still well into the 1:50s. My best average of 12 was 1:49.58, which is also a PB, but I'm much happier with the AO5.



Tim Major said:


> 1st in the world at Pyra average is 1st in single.
> 3rd in the world at Skewb average is 1st in single.
> 
> It's quite different in these events than 2x2.



That's only because 2x2 is more similar to the more common events than pyra or skewb. 3x3 is most peoples' favorite event, and being good at 3x3 means being able to turn a 2x2 decently well, and having the lookahead to spot an obvious skip. That's not the case with pyra or skewb. It's not that it takes more skill to get a stupid pyra or skewb single than a stupid 2x2 single, it's that unlike with skewb or pyra, the skills needed to get a stupid 2x2 single are ubiquitous among decent speedsolvers.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 25, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> That's only because 2x2 is more similar to the more common events than pyra or skewb. 3x3 is most peoples' favorite event, and being good at 3x3 means being able to turn a 2x2 decently well, and having the lookahead to spot an obvious skip. That's not the case with pyra or skewb. It's not that it takes more skill to get a stupid pyra or skewb single than a stupid 2x2 single, it's that unlike with skewb or pyra, the skills needed to get a stupid 2x2 single are ubiquitous among decent speedsolvers.



Well said.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> That's only because 2x2 is more similar to the more common events than pyra or skewb. 3x3 is most peoples' favorite event, and being good at 3x3 means being able to turn a 2x2 decently well, and having the lookahead to spot an obvious skip. That's not the case with pyra or skewb. It's not that it takes more skill to get a stupid pyra or skewb single than a stupid 2x2 single, it's that unlike with skewb or pyra, the skills needed to get a stupid 2x2 single are ubiquitous among decent speedsolvers.





SolveThatCube said:


> Well said.



It is definitely NOT because 2x2 is more similar to 3x3 than Skewb or Pyra. The top 100 Pyraminx solvers have all probably solved Pyraminx thousands of times.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...egionId=&eventId=pyram&years=&history=History

All of these have had the WR average as well, except for Brúnó Bereczki who has been top 5 at Pyraminx average numerous times.

Same for Skewb. It is definitely not "only because 2x2 is similar to 3x3". People ranked 20th at Pyra and Skewb average are not capable of the single record.


----------



## Speeedcuber (Jun 25, 2014)

Average of 12: 7.81
1. 6.45 R D2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 R2 B' U L R' D' B U R' F' R 
2. 7.57 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' L D2 F' D' B2 F' U2 B L2 R2 
3. 9.59 F' D2 R2 L U R F' B' R B2 D' F2 D' B2 D L2 U' D2 L2 
4. (4.95) R D R2 F' R' U2 D' F' L' D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L' 
5. 8.33 D R F2 D R2 F R' B D' B' U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 
6. (10.32) U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 L R' U2 B2 D' R' B R' F R D2 F2 U' R 
7. 7.76 L2 F2 R2 B U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F R D B F' D2 L' U2 L' B R' 
8. 8.03 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' L' D2 L' F L' R' U2 F R D 
9. 8.03 B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B D2 F2 U2 F' D F' L U F R' B' D2 B2 F 
10. 6.63 R' D' L' U' R' D' R' B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 
11. 7.69 F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 R' F' U2 L F' R B2 D L' U' L 
12. 8.03 D2 R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' B2 R2 B F2 L' B F D2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 25, 2014)

More OH PBs, I have improved probably 20 seconds in the past couple of days. PB single, 33.54 OLL skip, previous was 37
PB ao5 46.61, including the 33, and another OLL skip solve, previous was 52. ao12, 53.83, previous was 54


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 25, 2014)

5x5 PB single 4:51.16

First solve since February.

I really suck at 5x5


----------



## kcl (Jun 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> It is definitely NOT because 2x2 is more similar to 3x3 than Skewb or Pyra. The top 100 Pyraminx solvers have all probably solved Pyraminx thousands of times.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...egionId=&eventId=pyram&years=&history=History
> 
> ...



I beg to differ. In my opinion anybody in the top 100 of an event could get a WR single with luck, especially with skewb or pyra.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 25, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.97
1. 9.44 L2 D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' F' U R2 B R' U L' B' D2 R' 
2. (9.80) U2 L2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 U R' B L' B2 F' 
3. 9.28 R2 D2 U R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' F' D2 B L' D R B' R' U2 
4. (8.08) L2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' D' F D' R D' L2 F' D2 R 
5. 8.20 B2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' B' L' R2 F' U' L' D B2 D R B'


----------



## Username (Jun 25, 2014)

avg of 5: 9.26

Time List:
1. 9.12 F' R' L' U L' D' L U F R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 U 
2. 8.68 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 B' U' B' U F L R' B L2 
3. (13.60) R2 F' L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L U L2 B U' R U2 R2 F D2 
4. (8.59) F L2 B D' R D' F U D B D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 U2 B U2 
5. 9.99 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D F' R B F D U2 B2 L U2 F


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 25, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx:
> 
> 55.35, (1:04.86), 58.97, 55.26, 1:00.31, 1:01.68, 58.71, 1:00.16, 1:03.11, 54.94, 1:04.03, (54.69) => 59.25 PB
> 
> My first average of 12 using the same coloured star every time, in a long long time.


You should have rolled your 10 official solves from NS2014...
58.24, 1:03.51, 55.91, 59.22, 57.09, 55.72, (50.48), 58.06, 51.20, (DNF) = 57.37 Avg10
Weirdly I was also on for a PB avg12 from my 10 solves


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 25, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> In Bayern in der Nähe von Starnberg/eine halbe Stunde von München entfernt.
> Vllt. sehen wir uns ja bei den German Nats.
> Gehst du zur Munich Open 2014?



Bei den Nats bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, aber ich weiß noch nicht b ich zur Munich Open gehen kann.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I beg to differ. In my opinion anybody in the top 100 of an event could get a WR single with luck, especially with skewb or pyra.



Well this is obviously false. I'm in the top100 for 3bld(ranked 56) and 4bld(ranked81) but there is absolutely NO WAY I could get a WR in either event even with insane luck. I mean my fastest solve at home (and I have done quite a few of them) in 3bld is almost 10s slower than WR currently.

It might be true or not for pyra and skewb. I can't really comment on that since I suck at both events, but obviously it is not true for all events...


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 25, 2014)

Not bad

Average of 12: 1:17.561


Spoiler



1. 1:16.272 Uw D2 F Uw' B2 R F' R2 Lw' L' F2 Bw D' Rw U Lw U' Bw2 Fw D2 Dw' B U2 Fw Bw' Rw F2 Lw Dw Lw Uw R2 Rw Uw' U' D2 Rw' F2 L Rw2 F U' Rw Bw F2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw L F B2 D2 R B' F2 Uw2 B' F' 
2. 1:13.350 Dw2 L2 F U Lw' D2 Fw2 Lw2 F Lw2 Rw' D U' Rw L' Lw' F' D' Dw' R U' Lw L' D' Uw' L Bw2 R2 Bw B2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D F2 D' Lw2 U' D2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 D2 R2 B2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 U2 Rw R' Lw2 D2 F' R2 Fw2 B 
3. 1:14.826 F' D2 L' Rw2 Bw' D2 F2 Fw B' Uw Dw2 B' Lw' Rw2 Uw Bw D B' D Bw D' B2 L Bw U R U F' Dw Bw' Lw F' Fw Lw2 Rw R Uw Fw2 F' D2 Bw Uw D2 Fw2 D L2 D Uw Fw2 F D2 B Rw2 Lw Dw Fw2 L B2 U Lw2 
4. (1:10.096) U Dw2 R2 B' Bw2 R' F2 L2 F Uw2 Bw' F2 D2 F' U Bw L Uw2 L Lw B' Lw D' R Uw' U' F U2 F U' B' Dw2 Fw Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw2 Dw Rw' D' Fw Dw' F' Bw B' Uw Rw' Bw' D2 Lw' D2 Lw2 U Uw2 B' Bw' Uw2 B2 F2 Rw2 
5. 1:18.164 Rw' D Bw2 L' F U2 R2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 Rw Bw2 U' Dw' B Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D' B' D' R2 Rw' F Dw Fw L' D Lw2 Bw' R' Fw2 B2 R' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D' U2 Lw2 B L F Rw' Dw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw U' Dw' B2 Dw' Bw' R Dw' Lw Fw2 
6. 1:18.312 D F2 Uw Dw' D' R F2 Lw' L Dw R2 Lw B Bw Rw D' B' Bw U2 Fw' R2 Bw2 B Dw2 Bw F' R2 D2 U Dw' Lw' F U2 F U2 B' U' Fw Dw Lw' Dw' Fw Dw2 Lw' F' U2 Fw Uw2 Lw L R B Fw2 R' Dw2 B' D2 R' Uw' L 
7. 1:15.008 Fw Bw Lw' D U Bw' Dw' Rw F Dw D' F2 U2 Fw' R B2 U Rw F Uw' D Fw Dw Uw' U L2 D L' Lw2 Bw F' L2 Bw' B R' L' U' F' Lw2 R2 F Lw2 Fw' Lw Bw' Fw2 B' U Bw L Fw Rw U' D Bw Uw2 D L2 U Bw' 
8. 1:20.960 R' Fw2 Rw D F Lw2 Fw B' Uw' Bw2 U2 Lw2 L Fw' L2 Lw R Rw2 Bw R' Uw L Rw2 B' Lw' Bw2 Uw F R' Bw2 L Lw' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Bw2 Dw U2 B2 D Lw R2 Dw L' F' R Rw2 Lw' Fw' D' F' Lw' Uw B Rw' D2 R B Bw F 
9. (1:29.118) D' Uw2 U2 Dw' F2 Uw2 Rw' D' Rw' Dw Fw F2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 R B2 Dw Bw' Lw D2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 Lw' F Uw' Rw2 L B U' Uw2 D2 Bw' L' D2 Dw U2 Fw Bw' B2 Uw Lw R2 F' Uw' B2 Uw B Dw Fw2 D' Rw2 Bw B L' Rw Fw2 Lw2 Uw 
10. 1:17.077 Bw Fw2 Lw2 F' Lw' Fw' Bw2 F' U2 Rw' D' R D2 F D Fw' R2 B2 L Rw2 D' R Bw Lw R' D' F2 R D' Bw' Rw F2 U2 L Fw' B' F D' U2 B2 F2 Bw' L Fw2 R' L2 U2 Dw' Bw B' Dw L' Dw' F Bw Fw2 D' Bw Uw2 Fw2 
11. 1:24.671 B D Dw Uw2 B2 Dw2 L' U' F B Uw Rw2 Uw' L Rw Uw U2 R Dw2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw' Lw' Uw' Rw Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 B2 R D Lw' Dw B' Rw B2 L F' L D2 F2 Rw Bw2 U L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' D Uw Fw R Bw D R' U' Lw' Rw' B' 
12. 1:16.966 R D' R Rw2 Lw L2 Uw2 Dw' R2 Dw R Uw' U2 Fw D2 Bw2 Fw2 F' R' Lw Rw2 B Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw Dw L F2 R Lw' Bw Lw U Uw' F2 Uw' Bw' F' Rw D' R U2 Fw' Uw' Lw Rw R2 Fw Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw2 U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 B2



I think that I'm going to change my goal to 1000 solves before nats. I've already done 53 (more than 10%), and I set the goal less than 12 hours ago.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 25, 2014)

OH PBs across the board 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-25
solves/total: 154/154

single
best: 9.98
worst: 21.41

mean of 3
current: 16.19 (σ = 1.66)
best: 13.07 (σ = 2.68)

avg of 5
current: 16.95 (σ = 0.94)
best: 13.31 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 12
current: 16.14 (σ = 2.13)
best: 14.28 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 50
current: 15.76 (σ = 1.38)
best: 15.23 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 100
current: 15.56 (σ = 1.47)
best: 15.53 (σ = 1.45)

Average: 15.71 (σ = 1.34)
Mean: 15.71


----------



## kcl (Jun 25, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Well this is obviously false. I'm in the top100 for 3bld(ranked 56) and 4bld(ranked81) but there is absolutely NO WAY I could get a WR in either event even with insane luck. I mean my fastest solve at home (and I have done quite a few of them) in 3bld is almost 10s slower than WR currently.
> 
> It might be true or not for pyra and skewb. I can't really comment on that since I suck at both events, but obviously it is not true for all events...



Ok not all events, but many of them. I'm sub 10 on 3x3, I have sub WR singles. I'm like barely top 100 for skewb right now but I get sub WR singles on a pretty frequent basis..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 25, 2014)

Killing those skewb PBs now.

5.127 Average of 50


Spoiler: The ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-25
avg of 50: 5.127

Time List:
1. 4.896 R' U L' R' B R U B' 
2. 4.041 B L B' U' R L U' L' R' 
3. 4.585 R L' B' L U L U B L' 
4. 5.377 B R' B U' L B U' B R' 
5. 3.687 L U' B R B' U B' U' 
6. 4.384 U B U B' U' L' U R 
7. (2.783) R' U B L B R' U R U' 
8. (8.072) U' R' B' R' B L' U B 
9. 6.840 R B' R' B L' B' L U 
10. 3.368 U L' U' B' R' U R U L' 
11. 6.376 L' R' L R' L' R' U L 
12. 6.723 U' R' B' L' B' R' B L' U' 
13. 4.672 B L' B L U B L' B U' 
14. 3.385 R' U R' L' R B L' U 
15. 5.488 U R U' L' U L' R U 
16. 6.255 R L' R B U' L U' R' 
17. 6.751 L R U' R U R' L' U' 
18. 4.943 R L' B U B' U R' B' L 
19. 5.182 L U R B R L' R' B' R' 
20. 4.744 U R B U B' U' L' R' L 
21. 4.913 L B U' L B' R' B L' 
22. 5.807 B' R' L B U' R U B 
23. 4.011 U' R' U' B U B' R B' 
24. (2.864) R U L B R B' U' R' L' 
25. 5.495 U R' B L' B U' B' L' 
26. 5.198 L U R U L' R' U L U' 
27. 5.401 B L' U L R U B L 
28. 4.241 U' L U' R B L' U R' 
29. 5.822+ U' L' R' B L' U L U 
30. 5.928 L B R L' U B' R' U' 
31. 4.454 B' L' B' R L R' U' R' U' 
32. 6.525 U L' B L' R' U B' U' L' 
33. 6.408 U R' B' R' L' R' L' B L 
34. (7.179) U' L B R' U' R' U R U' 
35. 4.584 L B' U R L' U R' L 
36. 6.990 B' R L B U' L' U L' 
37. (0.149) L' B R' U B L' B' U' R' 
38. (7.592) B' U' R U B' R B' U' B' U 
39. 3.238 U L' R' B' R L' B' R 
40. 4.247 L' U' B' L R U B' R' 
41. 5.088 B' L U' R' L' R' L' B L 
42. 3.016 U R' B' R B' R B L 
43. 5.919 U' R' B' L' R' B R' U' L' 
44. 4.064 L' U L B' R L R' B R' 
45. 5.639 U L' R U' B' L U R U' 
46. 5.887 U R' U' R U' R' B R 
47. 4.590 U' R B R' B' U' B' R' U' 
48. 5.908 L R' B' R L R' B' R' 
49. 5.472 R B R' L B' U' B' R' L 
50. 5.024 L R' U L B R' B R U'



5.380 Average of 100
5.859 Average of 1,000.

EDIT: yeah, this was all keyboard because I don't have my stackmat with me. I had pretty clean starts/stops though I think.


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

105. 8.75 B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B F U' R B D2 R2 B2 R2 F

First non-fullstep sub-9. F sexy F' AUFless PLL skip.

E: how not to Mo3

104. 14.84 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B L' B D' R' U L' B' R B'
105. 8.75 B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B F U' R B D2 R2 B2 R2 F
106. 11.84 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 R D' B U2 R F2 D' F D R2 (3 second H perm)
107. 20.02+ B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B U' R2 B2 U' B' F2 R U'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 25, 2014)

PB night! 
Ao12 PB, Ao50 PB, Ao100 PB

Ao12
current: 20.969 (σ = 1.95)
* best: 19.513 (σ = 0.52)*

Ao50
current: 22.060 (σ = 2.35)
* best: 21.645 (σ = 1.90)*

Ao100
current: 22.257 (σ = 2.46)
* best: 21.903 (σ = 2.06)*



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 19.990 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D L R2 B R B2 R U F' D F' R2 
2. 26.586+ F2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B' D L2 D2 U' F 
3. 27.205 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 B2 F' L2 D' L' R U F2 U B' R2 
4. 23.520 R D L' D2 L' D' F U' R' B' R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 
5. 20.790 R2 B L' F' U' R' B2 L U' R' U F2 D' F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D2 
6. 25.510 F2 U' D2 F U' L U' F2 D L U2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 
7. 31.385 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B' L' F L2 F' U' F2 R' B' D' U' 
8. 19.222 L2 U' L2 F2 D' F U' L B R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' 
9. 24.458 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F' D F2 D U2 L2 F R' B2 L' 
10. 24.397 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 R D U F' R D F D U B' U' 
11. 21.109 L B2 R D2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 U L R' D2 F2 U' L' F' L B' 
12. 24.409 U2 F2 R F2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 R D U2 B' F D2 U B' R' B' 
13. 23.861 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D F L' R' B' U2 R' U F 
14. 19.982 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L U B2 L' U' L2 D2 R2 D' F' 
15. 19.913 U2 F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U' F R F' L2 F2 D F2 D2 
16. 20.283 U' F U' F' R2 B2 R U R' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' B2 L B2 
17. 19.524 B U2 B U' B R' L' B L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U D F2 D' 
18. 18.720 B' R L2 D F U' R F2 U R' F2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 
19. 19.827 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D R D B2 U L R B R D2 R' 
20. 19.291 B2 R' U B L F R D' R L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
21. 18.921 B2 R' U' L' F' R' F' L B U' R2 U D L2 F2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 
22. 20.109 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' R' D' L' B F' L U' B D' F2 
23. 19.045 U F2 D L' U F B' L' B R' F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F D2 R2 
24. 20.517 R2 B L2 B R2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 L' U2 F2 D' L F' D U' B U' R2 
25. 19.493 D2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D L U R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' 
26. 17.717 R2 B R B2 D2 F2 L2 F' U' R F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 U2 
27. 21.056 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 B D2 L2 B' D B2 U L' R' U' R' D' F 
28. 27.317 L' F2 B2 U2 F' R D F' U F' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 
29. 25.246 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F' R2 D L' U' B' F2 L' B R' 
30. 22.609 D' L2 F R' U' B2 U F B L B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 
31. 20.383 R2 F B R F2 L' D2 B' D' R B2 R F2 L B2 U2 R2 L' 
32. 20.130 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 D2 L' B R F' L' U L2 B2 R D 
33. 25.080 U D' R' L2 U L U' F2 B' L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 
34. 22.800 L D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 R' D2 R' U' R F U' B2 R B D F2 
35. 23.060 D2 L U2 B2 L U2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 F' U R2 U R' B2 L2 D R' U 
36. 23.010 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B' L' U' F' R D L2 D F2 
37. 22.200 R B' D' R' D L2 D F2 D2 F U2 R2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 
38. 19.690 R2 B2 L U2 L D2 U2 R D2 L U' R' U' B' R B2 R2 F' R F' 
39. 25.450 L' D2 L' B' U L2 D2 B D2 R D' R2 D B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D' 
40. 21.870 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U' R' B L U' B R' D2 F 
41. 21.560 U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 B F' U2 B2 L' R D' L' R2 B U2 F' L U2 
42. 23.910 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 U2 F R F2 D' R2 F U F' U' L' 
43. 21.340 D L' D2 F' D' B D L' U F R2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B 
44. 23.160 U' F' B2 U' L' F' U' R2 D B' L' B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 L U2 L2 B2 
45. 21.610 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U R' B' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 
46. 20.520 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 R D L' F' R' D2 U' F' U2 L2 
47. 21.750 B L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 D L2 D L' R2 D2 F' L' U 
48. 21.970 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 B U2 R B F' L2 D' R2 D2 F U F 
49. 20.690 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F L2 U B U L F' R B' U F 
50. 22.080 R2 U2 L2 B D2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 B U' F' D2 L R' D B 
51. 23.010 L D2 R F B' D' F R' U' F U2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 
52. 21.160 B R D' F2 B' L' U B U R' D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' 
53. 31.390+ B D F' D2 R' L2 F B' U' B' L B2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 
54. 24.430 D2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 D L2 D F D' R U' L' U' 
55. 18.250 L2 U D' L' B' R' U F' R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U2 D' 
56. 24.850 R U' F R2 L F R2 B2 R' F' D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 
57. 24.510 B' L2 B' D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 B2 R' U B2 L' U' F U2 B L F' 
58. 23.240 L2 F D2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D F U' B' D' R D R2 U' L 
59. 21.670 U L F L D' B' R F2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U 
60. 29.320 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' R' B L2 B' D' F' U R' U' F' 
61. 18.770 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L' F D2 F2 U' L2 D L' D2 U2 
62. 19.340 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F' D' U F2 L' R2 U R' F' U2 
63. 23.320 D B' R U' F2 B2 L2 U R' F2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 
64. 22.840 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 L U' B' D L R B' D' F' R2 U 
65. 22.390 L2 D' U' B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U' F L B' D2 L B2 D2 L R' D 
66. 15.640 R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 F U2 B L R2 D' F' L2 D2 U' L' B2 
67. 23.510 R' B' L D R B' L' F2 U' F' B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 R' 
68. 20.220 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U L2 F' U' R' D2 B2 D' B' U R2 
69. 20.760 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 R F D2 L R2 U B F U2 L' 
70. 25.650 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 R B D' R2 B2 R' F' R2 D' L 
71. 23.190 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 U B' F D2 R2 F R' U2 F2 U 
72. 18.970 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B L' R B' D' F' D' F U L2 
73. 23.650 L2 D' R' F' U L' U2 L2 D' F B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 B' L2 F 
74. 22.080 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 U' R F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' B U 
75. 27.570 F L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' F R B F D R F' L R2 U' F' 
76. 23.850 L2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 U R D F' U2 L2 F L B' L 
77. 21.150 U2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D R2 D L' F R B D' R2 F' L F2 U R2 
78. 21.540 R U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 R U L D2 R2 U2 F' U B' U2 L 
79. 17.960 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B D2 B2 D2 U F2 D B R' D U R' D2 F' 
80. 22.910 U R U' F' B R L D2 B' L U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' 
81. 23.070 B F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F' L U' R' D2 U' B F2 U R2 B2 
82. 21.120 D2 L' D L2 U2 B U D2 B2 R' U2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B D2 
83. 21.170 R2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 D' B F2 D L' R F' L' D' F' 
84. 18.220 B2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R F U2 L' D2 L B2 D' B2 U' R' 
85. 21.250 D2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 L U2 B2 L' F' L' U' B D2 B' U2 R' B R2 
86. 22.270 U' F2 U L' U L2 D F' U2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 B' R2 F' 
87. 18.660 B R2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' L2 B' R' B F R D U F 
88. 20.580 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U F D' L' D' L2 R' D2 B R2 D' 
89. 26.870 L' F2 R' F2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' D R2 F R F' D R F R U2 
90. 18.120 B2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 B U2 B' L R D F2 
91. 21.020 U' F2 D2 B R' F2 R U' F' L' F2 B2 R F2 L2 F2 R U2 L' U2 
92. 24.930 F2 R' F2 L B2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 B U2 R D2 L' B F D B 
93. 27.070 D' R2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' R D U' F L' B U2 R F' U' 
94. 22.610 R L2 D R B' U L B R' F2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 
95. 19.310 B U2 B' R2 B L2 F' D2 B R' B L R D' L2 F R U R 
96. 24.150 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B' R2 F' U' F' D L' B F2 L' U F' 
97. 22.650 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F U2 L' U' B' D' B' R' U L2 B U2 
98. 19.790 F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 B R' F2 U L U2 L D2 U2 L2 F' 
99. 22.710 L' U2 L F2 L B2 R U2 R U F2 R' U2 B U2 L F2 R2 
100. 19.570 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F D R' B' R' U2 F' D U2 L2 R' 
101. 21.170 L2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 R D2 U2 B' L U' R' U F' D R U' B' L2 
102. 22.240 L D2 F D2 F R' F2 D L' U2 D2 B U2 F U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 
103. 30.150 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 R' B2 U B D L' R' B U' R2 
104. 22.920 D2 R' B2 R U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 L' U B2 F D' L' R' D L2 R2 
105. 25.200 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 D R' F2 R2 U2 B R' U' B D' 
106. 24.480 U B' R' L2 F D' B' R U' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R' L2 U2 D2 B2 
107. 22.930 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B U' R D' R' F' L' D2 B2 F 
108. 17.820 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L D2 F' L D R' F' U2 F U B F' 
109. 19.460 U L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B F' U R F2 R2 B2 L B2 R2 
110. 27.040 U' F U R F L' U F2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 F' L2 
111. 28.040 R D' L' B U F' D2 L' U' F U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R2 
112. 26.840 B R2 B F L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R D2 B' D2 F2 D L' F2 U' R' U2 
113. 24.070 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 L B D B' F2 R D' L' R2 U2 
114. 23.360 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 D2 F L2 B' D L' D2 R' D' B L' D B 
115. 25.620 D' U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B' L2 F R2 U L R' D' L2 U B' 
116. 18.610 U2 R' B' R2 D' L B' R2 U' D L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 B2 
117. 25.920 F L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B D2 U F2 R U2 R' F D' R B U' 
118. 19.750 F D' B U2 F' L' B D' L2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 F B2 
119. 22.980 U2 B F' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D' U' R' D L2 R F2 D2 
120. 19.280 B2 D' L2 B' U' F L' F' D R D L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 
121. 24.090 F D2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 L D' F' R U' F2 L D' 
122. 19.290 B2 L D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 F L' R' B2 F D2 U' R' F2 
123. 23.690 D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L R2 D2 R' U' B' L2 U L' D' F' L U' L 
124. 19.930 F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 B U2 F' L' R' B' R2 F' D' U B F U 
125. 23.130 U' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 B' F R' U L R2 U' F' U R 
126. 17.080 D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F U' B' D F2 R D2 F' L' U' F2 
127. 22.440 D' F R' B' U D F U' B2 L' F' U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 F' 
128. 22.930 U' R F' B' U R' D' B D2 B R2 U2 R B2 R U2 L2 U2 D2 L 
129. 22.770 L2 U' F2 B' U2 D' F2 R F' R L2 D R2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U 
130. 20.570 F2 D2 L F2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 L' U R2 D B' D2 F' U' R F2 U' F 
131. 22.320 B D2 B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 U L' F2 R2 F R2 D' B2 R' F 
132. 26.480 B2 L' U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' U' R B' R D2 L' U R B' R2 
133. 20.970 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 D L D2 R' F2 U2 R' B F2 U' 
134. 22.650 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 B D' L B2 U' D B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 
135. 30.930 F2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 R U2 L' D2 B' R2 D U' L D L2 U R B2 
136. 23.880 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' F R B F2 L' D' U' F D2 
137. 26.720 B2 L' U' B R2 D F2 L' B U' F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 U 
138. 22.320 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 L' B R' U D2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 
139. 26.280 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' R D' B2 R' D L' D' B' R' D2 
140. 19.390 F U' F2 D' R U2 F2 D' F2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B2 
141. 19.360 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B R' U' B R' U2 F2 L' D B R' 
142. 26.150 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' D' L B U2 F U2 R D2 
143. 28.740 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' F R' U2 R' U B2 D2 U2 
144. 20.970 B' U2 F U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 U L D R F2 U R F R 
145. 19.490 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 D R2 U' B' L' F2 U2 L' B R2 F' L' R2 
146. 21.210 F' D' F2 D2 F' D B R2 D2 L' D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 
147. 23.760 B D2 B' F D2 B L2 R2 U2 F U' B2 D' L D2 U2 B R' U2 R 
148. 19.370 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R' B L2 F2 D' U2 B' F' D2 R' F' 
149. 19.770 U2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 L D2 B2 R F' U L R2 U F D' U' R2 
150. 24.420 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 F D' L' F2 U2 L B' R' 
151. 15.560 U D B R2 B' U F U' B' R U L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 
152. 23.830 B L U2 L F' D B U2 R U2 F' B' U2 D2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F2 
153. 22.980 L2 B' L2 B D2 B U2 L2 B' D2 B U B2 U F D' B D2 R' U' L 
154. 22.180 R2 D2 L B L2 U R2 B' R B' R' U2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R D2 B2 D2 
155. 19.030 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D B F2 L' F' D L R F2 U' L' 
156. 25.470 F L2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U F' L' U2 F2 R' B' L' D B2 
157. 26.820 R2 D2 B' D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' U' R' F D2 U2 B2 L F R2 
158. 22.100 U D' B L2 F' D' R' F' L B2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' 
159. 19.080 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 U' R U' F' D L B2 D F2 U 
160. 19.260 F' R2 F' U' B2 R F' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 
161. 24.410 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' B D R2 B' F2 U' R' F2 L' 
162. 19.030 B2 U2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 U F' L U' B R' D2 U' L' R2 B2 U2 
163. 20.140 L F2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' D L U' R U2 B' U2 B' D' 
164. 21.390 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R F' D2 B2 F R2 U R U R' 
165. 22.850 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D L B' U' B' U' B' F2 R' B2 F U' 
166. 25.350 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 L F' D L U L D R' F U' 
167. 20.390 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' L F D' U' B' L2 U2 L 
168. 22.690 B D2 R2 F' U2 B D2 U2 F U2 L U' R' F2 L' F' U2 R U2 F2 
169. 18.510 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B R2 D2 F R' D B' U L F2 U R 
170. 20.880 R' U F' D F2 B R' U' B2 D R' F2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L 
171. 24.640 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F R' U F2 L' D2 R2 U' R' F' 
172. 19.170 R2 U L2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R F' L' F' D' L2 R U F' R' 
173. 16.160 F' B' L2 D2 L2 D L' F2 R B D2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Killing those skewb PBs now.
> 
> 5.127 Average of 50
> 
> ...



AVG1000! How long did that take you? gj!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 25, 2014)

I got my first 5x5 sub 3 today. Two solves later, I beat it again by 10 seconds, then made it into a PB ao5. 

(3:38.10) 2:55.27 3:05.45 (2:46.08) 3:08.20 = 3:02.97, previous was 3:18 and previous single was 3:04.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 25, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> AVG1000! How long did that take you? gj!



Weeellllll, I've done at least 1,000 solves just today, but that ao1000 was yesterday and today. So 2 days.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 25, 2014)

In under 24 hours.

Average of 100: 1:21.183


Spoiler



1. 1:25.109 
2. 1:28.689 
3. 1:23.104 
4. 1:15.915 
5. 1:16.007 
6. 1:22.535 
7. (1:03.691) 
8. (1:49.663) 
9. 1:19.809 
10. 1:28.872 
11. 1:25.767 
12. 1:18.161 
13. (1:08.241) 
14. (1:11.583) 
15. (1:11.558) 
16. 1:13.320 
17. 1:25.721 
18. 1:22.709 
19. (1:35.664) 
20. 1:18.113 
21. 1:14.128 
22. 1:20.048 
23. 1:21.785 
24. 1:18.817 
25. 1:15.868 
26. (1:40.060) Rw' Lw L U' Bw2 F' L Bw' F Lw2 U2 B' R2 Bw2 Fw Lw Bw2 Uw2 D Dw B Dw' Uw' L2 Bw2 Uw L2 Lw' U' L' F2 Fw' Lw Fw' L2 Rw' D2 Fw R2 L2 Bw B' R2 L2 Bw F' Lw2 Bw2 Rw U D' B2 Lw2 R' Fw' Bw2 D' R' L B' 
27. 1:34.253 F2 Dw' B2 L' F2 Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw Bw' B F Lw2 R D F' R' U' Bw2 Rw R L2 F' U' Rw Bw' L2 D Rw' Bw' R' Lw' Fw' U' R Bw2 Rw' B' F2 D2 Rw2 U' Bw Fw2 Uw' L' Fw Dw2 D' Bw' Uw' Rw2 D L' R F' U' Dw' Rw Dw 
28. (1:40.382) Lw B Lw' B' Rw' U2 L2 R' Fw' R2 D Dw' Fw R2 F Lw' Uw' R' Dw2 Fw2 F B U Rw2 Lw L' Bw2 B2 Uw' B2 U2 Fw' Dw' F' R Rw Fw' Uw2 D' L Fw' R Rw' F' U Fw2 R Rw2 Dw Uw' F D2 L2 Lw' U2 Dw2 B' D' Dw' F2 
29. 1:21.365 U L Dw2 D B R2 B' Dw2 Uw' B2 Dw' F' L' Dw' Fw' Dw2 Bw' F' B2 Fw Dw F Fw2 B' R2 L' Bw2 Fw2 D' Lw' Fw2 Lw R Fw2 U Dw2 R L' Uw' Fw R' Lw' Rw B' Rw2 Dw' L' Dw2 D2 F2 Uw L' Lw2 R2 F Uw2 D R2 Bw2 Uw' 
30. 1:18.624 B Fw2 Bw' R' Rw2 Bw' Lw' B2 R2 Rw Fw2 Dw F' Fw' R F Fw' D' F' Lw2 B Bw2 F2 D' B' L2 Dw Bw Dw' B R' B U' Lw U' Dw2 Fw R' Lw Bw' B Dw Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 F2 B' Lw2 L2 Rw' F' B D Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 B2 Fw' R 
31. 1:26.435 U2 Bw' U' F Lw' F2 Fw' B' U Uw R' L' U' Rw2 Uw' U L' B F2 Uw Bw' Fw2 Uw R Bw Lw' D2 R' Fw2 Uw U2 D' F2 Lw' Dw' D Lw' Dw2 Rw' L' F2 Uw' R' Uw2 L D' F Bw2 Lw D2 B' Bw' Fw' F' U2 Lw2 R2 Dw' D B 
32. 1:32.656 U Dw' Lw' D2 Uw2 B' Lw2 R2 D2 R Uw2 Rw F2 L U Bw Uw' Fw' L Fw2 F' Bw' D2 Fw' F Rw R2 Lw' Bw Dw Fw' L Bw Uw F2 Uw' Bw2 R' Uw' D' Rw2 Bw R' Uw2 L2 Lw Rw' U2 B Fw' Uw' Lw' Fw B2 Rw' B U' Rw2 F U2 
33. 1:15.848 Lw2 Rw' Bw U D Bw B2 U Dw' Lw' Dw Lw U2 R2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Bw' Fw' R U' F' Uw' D2 Dw2 B2 L2 Dw L' D F' D2 B2 Uw' B' Uw Dw' Bw2 Lw' Bw' Dw2 U2 F Lw' D F' U2 Bw2 Dw2 R' Lw D' L Fw' U2 B F2 D' R U 
34. 1:35.080 D2 Rw2 U2 R' U2 F Uw' Rw' Dw2 B' Rw' L' Lw2 Fw2 F2 Lw F' Bw' Rw' R' U' Rw' L' Uw' D Rw2 F Bw' Uw' Dw2 U' Rw Bw' B' L U' Rw L2 Dw2 Uw' B Fw Uw U2 L D' R Dw2 B' U Bw2 Fw2 F Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' U Dw 
35. 1:28.177 Dw' R Dw' Rw2 D L2 B' F Fw Bw Dw' R Uw D2 F2 Fw2 B Dw' Bw' B' R' B' L Rw' R2 U Fw L Uw2 U Lw' F2 Dw2 Rw B2 Rw' F Rw' Fw' L2 U' F2 Dw' Fw' Lw' L Fw Rw2 Uw' F L D2 Fw' U R2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 Lw2 F' 
36. 1:23.589 R' L2 Rw' Lw2 Dw' B2 D' L2 Dw Uw Bw U' Fw' L' Lw' Uw' F' L2 D Dw' Fw Dw2 Rw' R2 U D2 Bw' B Lw L2 Rw2 U' Uw2 L' Rw2 Lw Dw' D F2 L U Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw F2 B2 D2 Rw' F2 D2 Lw' Uw Fw B2 Uw Lw Fw2 R2 Dw2 
37. 1:22.919 Dw' F' Rw2 U' D F R' Lw2 Uw Fw2 F Dw2 B2 Fw' Lw' Dw' R Rw' D2 Lw R' F2 R2 Bw' F2 D F2 Dw2 F2 Dw U B' F2 Fw Rw2 B U2 F D2 R2 B2 U' F' Lw2 D U Bw U' B2 R Uw' R2 Uw R2 Uw2 R2 Uw D2 Bw' Uw2 
38. 1:34.761 B2 R2 Bw Dw R' Uw Lw2 Fw2 Rw F' Lw2 Fw2 F Dw' Lw2 F' D B2 Dw R2 Uw' Fw F Uw' D' U2 L Dw' Lw F D U' R' Fw' Lw Bw2 B2 D Uw2 B' Uw' Bw2 Rw L' Uw2 D2 Fw' Uw B Fw2 D' L Lw Uw2 B U D' R B2 F2 
39. 1:25.567 U' D2 B2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw' U' L D U2 R' L Dw2 Uw D2 Lw D2 Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw L2 F2 Bw' D R2 Rw Dw Bw Dw' Lw' Uw F B' Bw Rw' Bw2 F' L' B Fw2 Dw2 B2 D2 Uw' F Dw' L2 U Fw' Rw' D' Lw D' R U F2 Dw' Rw' 
40. 1:25.544 R' Rw2 Dw2 L2 U' D Uw B Dw2 D Lw' D Dw R B2 Uw' R F B' Dw' L D2 R Lw' D Fw2 U2 Dw' Uw Rw2 F' B' D Dw' Lw F' B R' Lw Fw Uw Dw2 Rw2 Fw B U' R' F Lw2 Rw' Uw Bw' Rw2 D2 R2 Lw' Fw2 L' R2 F2 
41. 1:16.272 Uw D2 F Uw' B2 R F' R2 Lw' L' F2 Bw D' Rw U Lw U' Bw2 Fw D2 Dw' B U2 Fw Bw' Rw F2 Lw Dw Lw Uw R2 Rw Uw' U' D2 Rw' F2 L Rw2 F U' Rw Bw F2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw L F B2 D2 R B' F2 Uw2 B' F' 
42. 1:13.350 Dw2 L2 F U Lw' D2 Fw2 Lw2 F Lw2 Rw' D U' Rw L' Lw' F' D' Dw' R U' Lw L' D' Uw' L Bw2 R2 Bw B2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D F2 D' Lw2 U' D2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 D2 R2 B2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 U2 Rw R' Lw2 D2 F' R2 Fw2 B 
43. 1:14.826 F' D2 L' Rw2 Bw' D2 F2 Fw B' Uw Dw2 B' Lw' Rw2 Uw Bw D B' D Bw D' B2 L Bw U R U F' Dw Bw' Lw F' Fw Lw2 Rw R Uw Fw2 F' D2 Bw Uw D2 Fw2 D L2 D Uw Fw2 F D2 B Rw2 Lw Dw Fw2 L B2 U Lw2 
44. (1:10.096) U Dw2 R2 B' Bw2 R' F2 L2 F Uw2 Bw' F2 D2 F' U Bw L Uw2 L Lw B' Lw D' R Uw' U' F U2 F U' B' Dw2 Fw Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw2 Dw Rw' D' Fw Dw' F' Bw B' Uw Rw' Bw' D2 Lw' D2 Lw2 U Uw2 B' Bw' Uw2 B2 F2 Rw2 
45. 1:18.164 Rw' D Bw2 L' F U2 R2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 Rw Bw2 U' Dw' B Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D' B' D' R2 Rw' F Dw Fw L' D Lw2 Bw' R' Fw2 B2 R' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D' U2 Lw2 B L F Rw' Dw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw U' Dw' B2 Dw' Bw' R Dw' Lw Fw2 
46. 1:18.312 D F2 Uw Dw' D' R F2 Lw' L Dw R2 Lw B Bw Rw D' B' Bw U2 Fw' R2 Bw2 B Dw2 Bw F' R2 D2 U Dw' Lw' F U2 F U2 B' U' Fw Dw Lw' Dw' Fw Dw2 Lw' F' U2 Fw Uw2 Lw L R B Fw2 R' Dw2 B' D2 R' Uw' L 
47. 1:15.008 Fw Bw Lw' D U Bw' Dw' Rw F Dw D' F2 U2 Fw' R B2 U Rw F Uw' D Fw Dw Uw' U L2 D L' Lw2 Bw F' L2 Bw' B R' L' U' F' Lw2 R2 F Lw2 Fw' Lw Bw' Fw2 B' U Bw L Fw Rw U' D Bw Uw2 D L2 U Bw' 
48. 1:20.960 R' Fw2 Rw D F Lw2 Fw B' Uw' Bw2 U2 Lw2 L Fw' L2 Lw R Rw2 Bw R' Uw L Rw2 B' Lw' Bw2 Uw F R' Bw2 L Lw' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Bw2 Dw U2 B2 D Lw R2 Dw L' F' R Rw2 Lw' Fw' D' F' Lw' Uw B Rw' D2 R B Bw F 
49. 1:29.118 D' Uw2 U2 Dw' F2 Uw2 Rw' D' Rw' Dw Fw F2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 R B2 Dw Bw' Lw D2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 Lw' F Uw' Rw2 L B U' Uw2 D2 Bw' L' D2 Dw U2 Fw Bw' B2 Uw Lw R2 F' Uw' B2 Uw B Dw Fw2 D' Rw2 Bw B L' Rw Fw2 Lw2 Uw 
50. 1:17.077 Bw Fw2 Lw2 F' Lw' Fw' Bw2 F' U2 Rw' D' R D2 F D Fw' R2 B2 L Rw2 D' R Bw Lw R' D' F2 R D' Bw' Rw F2 U2 L Fw' B' F D' U2 B2 F2 Bw' L Fw2 R' L2 U2 Dw' Bw B' Dw L' Dw' F Bw Fw2 D' Bw Uw2 Fw2 
51. 1:24.671 B D Dw Uw2 B2 Dw2 L' U' F B Uw Rw2 Uw' L Rw Uw U2 R Dw2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw' Lw' Uw' Rw Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 B2 R D Lw' Dw B' Rw B2 L F' L D2 F2 Rw Bw2 U L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' D Uw Fw R Bw D R' U' Lw' Rw' B' 
52. 1:16.966 R D' R Rw2 Lw L2 Uw2 Dw' R2 Dw R Uw' U2 Fw D2 Bw2 Fw2 F' R' Lw Rw2 B Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw Dw L F2 R Lw' Bw Lw U Uw' F2 Uw' Bw' F' Rw D' R U2 Fw' Uw' Lw Rw R2 Fw Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw2 U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 B2 
53. 1:23.085 L2 Lw F' Rw D Dw L F' Rw Lw' Fw2 D2 R' L Lw F Bw2 Lw' B2 Uw2 U2 D B2 Dw Uw Lw2 D' Dw' Fw Uw' Lw2 Rw F' Bw D' Dw' Uw L' F D' R' Bw B2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Dw' Lw' D' F B Rw' Fw2 R' Lw' Rw2 Dw Rw Uw F 
54. 1:26.439 Lw Rw2 R2 D' Fw Bw' B' Rw Lw' R2 Dw2 Rw Bw' B2 Lw Fw U Dw' F2 Uw' L' D' L' Dw' Uw2 D' F2 Uw' Dw F' Fw R' Uw' Rw F' L' Dw Rw' F' Bw R' D2 Lw2 Uw' L Uw Bw' D Lw2 F' Dw Rw L2 D2 L2 R' F Uw F Dw2 
55. 1:34.060 L' F' R U2 Fw2 Rw B' Lw D' Dw' L F' Uw R' Uw' L2 F B Fw2 Rw2 F Dw2 L2 F2 L' Bw' F' B Uw2 Fw' U' Bw' Rw' R' U B Uw2 R2 Fw' B2 Rw F' B' Rw R' Fw2 D L Dw' L U D Dw Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw' Bw Rw2 L' 
56. 1:17.816 Rw F' Fw Rw' Lw2 Fw2 R' Bw B' L Dw' L' F' Dw2 L' R' Bw2 Fw' Uw' R L2 Lw2 Bw' B Dw2 F' L' Rw2 F' B2 Fw U2 L' F R' U Lw D' U2 R F Uw' Fw' U' Dw2 F Fw U Bw' D Fw2 Uw' U B' L2 Lw2 Fw R Bw' U2 
57. 1:20.483 R Dw' Lw Bw' U Bw2 Lw' D2 U2 L2 R' Bw' Uw U' Fw2 Lw U' Rw Uw' B2 Uw' F2 D2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 B U' Fw' Dw Uw D' F' B2 R2 Dw Bw Uw' Dw' D2 Rw D F2 Lw' R' Rw Dw' D F2 Rw' Dw D F2 Fw2 Uw' F U' Uw F' Lw2 
58. 1:23.344 Bw2 Fw2 Dw R' L B' Dw2 B2 Fw F Rw' U R2 Fw2 Lw2 R' Fw' L' B2 F L2 Bw' Rw' R' U' L2 Bw U Uw2 D L R F2 Dw' Lw' Dw Lw2 Rw Dw R2 Rw' L Dw' Fw F R' L' Fw2 L2 D Rw Fw U' Dw2 Uw F' Bw2 R Uw Dw2 
59. 1:14.089 Uw' Dw2 Lw Uw' L' F' Bw' B' Rw U' F' Dw2 F B' Bw Fw U2 Dw Rw B2 L' Rw U2 D B2 L2 Dw' B R' U' Fw' Uw L2 U2 B' R' L2 Dw' R B' U Lw2 B' Dw2 Uw U2 Rw' Bw2 B R U Fw Bw2 U2 Fw2 L Bw R2 Rw2 Dw' 
60. 1:16.614 Uw D' Fw' Uw' Fw2 U Dw' D' Uw B2 Rw2 D Lw Dw U L2 Uw' R2 L' U2 Rw D Uw2 Dw2 R2 D Uw2 F' U Bw B2 L2 Dw U' Rw B2 D Lw2 Fw' F' D2 B2 U Lw' D U' Dw2 Bw L2 B' D R' U Fw2 F' D' U Bw' Lw B2 
61. 1:17.269 Dw' Bw2 L R U' L' B2 R' U2 D2 L2 Fw' Bw2 U B D' Fw' U2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Lw R' F2 L B2 Uw D2 Lw Dw' F Fw' Lw2 U2 B2 Rw' F2 Bw2 Rw2 B Uw' Rw2 B' Fw U2 Lw Bw U Dw2 B F' Lw2 L2 Dw' L Lw' R2 Fw' B' Rw' 
62. 1:22.988 Uw2 F' Uw2 B2 U' Rw2 F Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Lw F Bw U2 Fw F' B' Dw R B Dw B2 Lw' U Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' F' L R2 U Fw' Lw Uw2 Bw2 D Uw2 Rw U' Fw' Dw' U2 D2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 F2 U F2 B' Bw2 Dw B' Lw' Uw2 U 
63. 1:14.296 Uw' Bw' Rw Dw2 L2 D Dw U R' Lw U' Fw' B Rw Dw' D Bw D2 U2 F2 D F Fw Dw U' Uw2 B2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 U' D R2 U2 B L Fw Bw2 L' U Rw2 D Fw Uw2 Lw F2 D' Bw B2 Uw2 F' L' U' Rw' Lw' Bw D2 Uw2 R' Fw 
64. 1:27.950 Dw2 F R' Uw Lw2 D' Rw2 U L Uw' Lw Uw Lw' Bw R B' Bw U Bw2 D' L Fw B' U2 R2 L' Lw Rw2 Fw Lw L B2 U2 B Dw2 Fw2 Uw B Uw Lw' U L2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 D' Bw' Lw' Fw2 U2 Fw Lw' Fw U2 Bw' F' U' R2 Uw Fw' 
65. 1:18.745 Lw L F2 Bw2 Uw2 F' Bw Lw' U' Rw' Dw2 F L' R' D F2 U' R2 D Uw2 U Fw' D2 F2 Rw2 Lw' R2 U L Rw' F R2 F2 Uw L2 Dw' B2 D Uw' Dw' B Rw Bw Lw2 B Lw' Bw F2 Dw U' Rw2 Dw Uw2 U Lw' R F Uw Dw2 B 
66. 1:26.960 Fw B2 Uw2 Bw2 R' Uw' L2 Bw2 Rw' Bw Lw2 D2 F' Fw B D' B2 Dw' Fw2 F2 D' R Uw' R2 Uw' L2 Lw' Rw' R2 D B' R Fw' R Lw' U2 L' U' Dw B2 D2 Uw' B' Dw F B' Uw' L2 Uw2 Rw' D' Fw' Uw' Fw D2 Fw' Uw' U' Bw' Fw' 
67. 1:23.061 B2 Bw Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 L D' Rw D2 L U Lw' L2 Uw' Bw2 L2 B Rw Uw Bw' U Uw' Dw2 D B' Rw2 Bw Dw D' U' R2 D Dw Lw Rw' L D Uw U' Dw' R2 Uw R2 B2 Uw Bw' Rw' R Bw' L2 Fw2 U2 Uw' R2 D2 R D U2 B2 
68. 1:15.413 F' Bw2 Fw' U' Uw2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' U R' Fw' Lw' B2 Fw2 F' D2 Bw' Rw Uw' Dw Bw D R' B' D L2 F2 U Dw L' Bw2 R' B D Dw L' R2 Dw D2 R' U' Dw2 D' Uw F D Uw Bw R' L2 U2 Lw Bw' L B' Uw Dw' B' 
69. 1:23.804 B' D2 Uw' L' Uw2 R2 Fw R2 U2 Dw L2 Lw Bw' Rw' Bw Rw2 B Fw Uw2 U2 Lw' D' Dw2 Lw2 L' Rw' Bw Fw2 U' D' Uw2 Lw' Bw' L Fw2 Rw' L2 Lw2 D' U Dw2 Rw' Lw U2 Uw Rw2 Dw' F Bw2 Rw' D Uw Rw D2 F' Uw Dw' L' R U2 
70. 1:15.048 L U Fw2 Dw' B R Uw2 Lw B2 Dw' F Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 F' Dw B' L Lw R' Bw2 Uw' Lw L2 Rw' Dw' Fw' B2 Bw F' L' Dw Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' Rw U' Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 L R' Dw F2 Uw R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Lw' L2 Bw Fw2 D' Uw2 U' R2 
71. 1:16.207 R D Lw' B2 U2 D' Bw' Lw' Dw' R' Lw2 Dw2 D2 Lw' Fw' L' Uw Bw2 F2 D2 Fw Bw' Rw L' B2 Rw2 D Lw Fw2 Uw2 D' Dw B' Lw Rw' D Fw' Lw' Fw Bw L2 D' U2 L' Uw B Rw2 B U' Uw2 B2 Fw F2 U' B2 Uw2 Lw' B' Bw2 U2 
72. 1:19.177 Dw' Bw2 Rw' Lw' R Uw Lw F' B2 L2 Lw' Bw2 Lw Rw2 D' L2 D Bw' Uw' Fw L' U Dw' Rw2 F' Bw' Lw' Bw2 B Uw' Lw U2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 L' F2 Fw2 B' Rw2 D' U2 Rw' Bw' R Lw Uw2 D' L R U2 Bw Dw Uw2 Rw2 U' Lw' 
73. 1:22.610 R' Lw2 Bw L' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' F' Rw' F2 L B' F' Uw' R2 Dw Rw' D Dw' F2 Lw2 Dw R D Rw2 D2 R' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw' D B' Uw Fw F2 D2 Uw2 Bw B' Fw F2 R D L2 D2 Fw' Bw2 B2 D R2 Uw2 U D2 R2 D U Uw Lw D2 
74. 1:12.500 F2 Bw Lw2 Uw' Lw Rw' U2 F2 Lw Rw' Bw2 L2 Dw2 L2 R B2 L Uw2 Dw' L' D2 U' B2 U2 Bw B' R2 Bw2 Lw Dw D' L2 Bw' U Bw Uw' L2 U Uw' F' L D' R' B U2 Bw2 L Lw2 Bw2 Dw' R U2 F2 Rw Dw' U2 B U' R' Bw2 
75. 1:21.723 B2 Rw' Lw2 Dw U Bw L2 B' F2 D2 Rw' F' Lw F' Bw2 Lw Bw U' F2 D Bw2 R2 L' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw Uw2 D Bw2 L2 Rw2 F B Lw' Bw2 Rw2 R' Uw' U2 Bw2 D2 U R' L2 B Lw2 U Rw Bw' Dw' F2 B2 Uw' L' Lw Uw' U Dw' Lw' 
76. 1:30.479 Uw2 B U Bw' Lw U B Rw' Uw2 Dw Rw' Bw' L Dw U2 R Bw' U Fw2 R' U Lw' Bw' U' L Dw D U Fw2 F Bw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 F Uw Lw2 L D' Uw' U F' U' L Rw Lw' R Fw Dw2 D Uw2 F2 Bw D2 U2 R U2 Lw' Uw' B2 
77. 1:16.094 B F Fw2 L2 Uw' R' Fw2 F2 Bw U' L2 U2 F2 D2 Fw' D Uw2 Lw Bw' Fw F' Lw2 F2 Lw Uw2 Bw Lw2 Fw2 L Dw' Uw Fw Bw D Lw' Rw' F D Bw2 Uw2 D2 U' Dw Bw2 Rw' D U' R Bw2 Rw2 F Bw Uw2 B Bw' U2 Uw Fw2 U' F' 
78. 1:19.836 D Rw Dw' Bw2 D2 Dw' R' Uw2 L D L F2 R2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Dw' U2 B Fw' D L2 B2 F' U Lw2 Bw' U R Uw U F R' Bw2 D' Fw' Bw2 Rw L2 B L' Uw F' R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Dw2 R' Dw L2 R' B L' Uw 
79. 1:22.152 L R2 F2 D2 L Bw2 U' Bw' U2 Uw' Dw Rw U Lw2 Uw' Fw' B2 Uw2 Dw R U2 R U Lw' R' Rw Dw' L' R2 Dw' U2 B2 F2 Dw' F U2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' F Bw' Lw2 Uw' Lw Bw2 R' B2 R' Bw2 Fw' Uw F R2 Uw Bw2 D Bw' Dw' B' L 
80. 1:28.157 R Rw F2 D2 Uw Rw' R' D2 L B Rw' Uw2 D Dw2 R' Lw' F2 L' Lw Fw Bw D' U2 L Uw B' Lw U Dw' F Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Dw' L B Bw' Lw L2 D2 L D2 Dw' Fw2 Rw2 D' R U2 Dw' R' U' Uw' Rw' R Dw2 Rw2 R Bw' Fw 
81. 1:14.783 Lw Fw' B' Dw L' F Fw' R B' F Uw Bw' B2 Rw' D' Bw' Uw U2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw Fw Lw2 U' Bw Dw' Bw U2 Bw2 U2 L Lw' B2 Rw' F Bw2 Rw2 U Uw R L2 Fw' Lw' U2 L2 Lw' Bw2 B' U2 Bw B' U Bw F2 D' R2 Lw' Uw D' Rw' 
82. 1:24.503 L Fw2 L R Fw2 L' R Fw L' U' Bw' Fw Uw2 R Bw' Lw' D B2 R2 Lw' D' Bw R2 Lw' Uw Fw' D2 F D' B' Dw Uw2 B' R2 Dw U2 L D U' Bw2 R2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Bw' R2 Lw Bw Lw R2 B2 Dw2 F2 U' Fw F2 D Uw' Rw2 R2 
83. 1:24.625 Dw2 U2 Fw2 R Lw F' R' L D' Lw2 F R' B2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw B' Lw Dw Rw R' D Uw' L2 Dw D' Lw Fw' Uw2 Bw2 R' Rw' L2 Lw F2 Bw' R2 U' Uw' Rw' Lw2 Bw' R Bw' F Lw' Fw' D2 Fw2 Lw' U' L' D' Bw' Dw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Dw 
84. 1:32.505 Uw2 D2 F Uw R' D2 L2 Bw2 R Bw Lw D2 Bw' R Fw2 R' Fw2 D' R' Bw2 D2 F Uw2 D2 Fw2 U' F2 Lw' Fw' Dw' Bw2 L2 U' Uw2 L D' B2 U' Dw Bw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D' B' Bw2 U2 Bw Fw2 Dw B2 U Bw2 Lw D2 B2 Dw2 B' L' Bw 
85. 1:18.481 R D U2 Lw' B Bw U2 Fw' R2 Dw' F D' L' F2 Rw' Lw' B D2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw L' F Bw' Lw2 D' L' D2 F Fw' Bw' R' Fw D Lw' R2 L' Dw Fw2 Dw' L' Lw2 Uw' Dw' B' R2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw' Rw' F' B' U2 Lw2 D' B2 D B' R' 
86. 1:15.352 Rw' Fw' Rw2 Uw Lw B' R' Uw U' Rw2 Lw2 D2 B' Bw2 D2 Bw' F Dw' R2 Lw' Rw2 Fw Uw D2 Dw2 U' Rw2 F2 D' Lw' Bw' Dw Fw2 Bw2 L Uw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Rw' Dw' U2 F Lw' Uw' B' Bw2 Lw Rw B2 Dw2 L B' F Bw Dw2 Fw' R' Fw2 Uw2 
87. 1:13.240 Uw' R2 B' Fw' R2 Uw' F Lw' L2 B' Lw' Rw' Fw' B' D2 Uw' R Lw Uw2 Fw2 L2 F Fw Dw2 Fw B Bw U2 Fw Dw L2 B' D B2 Uw2 D2 R' Dw' L' Bw' D2 Fw' Bw U2 Fw' Uw' U' D2 L2 R' Fw2 Bw' Uw' L' Rw' R2 F' Fw2 B2 Uw 
88. 1:14.636 Fw D2 Dw' L Dw2 Rw' Fw' L' Uw' Dw R Uw' Fw Uw Bw' R2 Lw2 D' Rw U' B Bw F D' F2 Uw' U2 F2 Lw' B2 Dw B2 Dw U2 D L Bw' U Dw2 Uw2 Bw Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' U Uw' R F D B' F' Dw Bw' Rw2 Uw R2 Lw' B' 
89. 1:17.226 L2 Bw' B2 R L' Bw2 B' Fw' D F U2 Fw Rw2 D2 Uw Fw2 Rw Uw' F Uw2 R F2 D2 F2 D' L U2 L2 Fw2 B' Dw' B' F2 U2 L' R' D L2 F2 Uw' Lw' D2 Uw' Dw2 Bw U D2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 L B2 F D2 Fw Lw Fw2 
90. 1:20.926 Uw Rw2 Lw' Uw' Rw2 Bw Lw D' B2 L' Bw' L2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw U' F L B2 F' Rw' U Uw2 Dw2 B' Dw' D2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Dw2 R Uw Bw2 B2 Dw' U' Lw' Rw2 L2 Dw' L2 F' Rw Bw2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 D' B' Lw Dw' Fw2 F2 Dw' L F2 
91. 1:12.954 F2 Dw Lw2 L2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Bw2 L2 U2 Lw2 Dw Uw D R D Rw' L Lw2 U2 D Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 F' Fw B D Rw L2 D Dw L2 Rw2 Lw F2 R2 Rw' Dw' Bw Lw2 F2 Lw' Uw U' F Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' R2 Rw2 D Uw2 Dw' 
92. (1:35.179) D Bw' Lw2 B' Dw2 Fw' L2 Bw2 Rw2 U' D2 R2 U2 F' Lw2 Dw' U2 Bw2 L2 F' Uw' R L' F' Uw Bw' Lw2 Dw R' Lw' Uw Dw Bw Fw' Rw2 Lw' Fw2 B Dw2 U' Rw Bw F' Rw2 L' Fw Rw2 Lw' L B' Uw Rw' B2 Dw B Rw2 Lw Dw Bw B 
93. 1:24.231 Dw F2 L D' U' Dw2 Bw Uw' Bw' Lw2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw' B L D' U' Uw Dw' B Lw' D2 Uw' F2 Lw' L Uw2 Rw U Lw2 U' Bw B U F U2 Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Bw L Uw' L2 Fw' U' Bw2 F L D Rw Lw F' Rw L' Uw Fw2 Rw2 
94. 1:18.059 F Dw2 L' Bw' Fw' F' R' B2 Uw' R2 B D2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw2 R2 Dw2 U' Rw' Dw' U' Fw' F' Rw Dw2 L' Rw2 Lw Bw2 R' Rw2 Uw F' D Uw2 F2 Rw2 B R Bw' Uw Lw U2 Lw2 Fw D' U2 L Fw2 Lw L2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 U' Rw 
95. 1:19.927 L R2 F' L Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 Uw B Dw' R2 U2 Lw' R2 U Rw B2 L Bw' Lw' D' L D F Dw Uw Lw' R2 Bw' R' B' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Uw' U' D2 B Rw F Dw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' Rw' U' L2 Bw' L B' Fw L' F2 Dw' R Uw' Lw' R U' 
96. 1:18.477 D Rw2 F2 D2 F2 Uw' R2 L' D Fw2 Rw' L Fw U2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Lw' D' L2 U D Uw F2 Bw2 Fw2 D R2 Rw' Fw Dw Lw2 Dw F2 Fw2 Uw' R U' Fw' B2 Bw F' R2 U' Rw2 B Dw2 Rw' R2 D Uw2 R' B' Fw2 R F2 B2 Rw' L U2 
97. 1:12.950 L' B2 R' F' D Fw2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Dw' F2 L D Dw U Fw2 Bw Rw2 Dw' B2 L D' Lw' Dw2 Uw2 U' R' Fw B' D2 Bw R2 Dw2 U F2 B' D' U' Rw Bw U' Rw R' F' Uw2 Lw Uw' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 L' U D' Dw' 
98. 1:19.846 R' L' Fw Uw2 D2 R D' F2 Uw Lw L2 Uw' Rw2 U Fw R F Rw2 F Dw U' R' Fw2 L2 F Dw2 Rw' Lw D' Dw' R2 Lw2 L Bw F Uw2 D Fw' Rw2 R' D2 Bw D Dw' Rw2 Dw F' R Bw2 R' B' Fw D2 B F' R2 F2 L' Lw Rw' 
99. 1:23.818 Fw2 Uw2 F' Dw Rw' Uw2 Bw L' Bw2 L' U' F L R' U Bw Fw Rw2 F2 Lw Dw L2 B U' Rw2 Dw Lw' Rw Uw' Lw' R Rw D' U2 Dw' L Bw Dw D2 U L2 B2 U' Lw' R' F2 Uw2 B' Fw D' Bw' B' Lw2 Uw2 Lw F Rw' Uw' Bw' R2 
100. 1:25.533 Bw Fw2 R' Rw' B2 Dw Bw' L Uw' R2 L' D B2 D Uw' Fw R' B' L2 F2 D' Bw2 L Uw2 Lw2 F' Lw U F' Rw' L' Bw2 D2 U2 Bw2 F U2 Lw' Rw D2 Lw' Dw' R' Fw B' Bw Rw2 L' U' Bw2 Lw Uw B Fw U Bw2 R' L' B2 Lw'



Edit: I'm bad at spoilers


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 26, 2014)

this might be the first 100 solves session i did since over a year  only six sub10 singles 
1x sub9
6x sub10
19x sub11
61x sub12

Rubik's cube
26.06.2014 01:15:25 - 02:13:08

Mean: 11.84
Standard deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 8.93
Worst Time: 16.81

Best average of 5: 10.36
85-89 - (11.97) (9.65) 10.39 10.83 9.85

Best average of 12: 11.28
83-94 - 11.26 (12.80) 11.97 (9.65) 10.39 10.83 9.85 12.03 11.62 11.75 11.54 11.55



Spoiler: Times



1. 10.04 U' F2 R2 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L F' D' R' F2 U F2 D' B2 U2
2. 16.43 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 B L U' R2 D' B' D2 R2 D B
3. 14.46 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U B' R2 L2 U L2 F' D' R D2 B U2
4. 10.41 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 B D2 F' L' D2 B L' U L' F U'
5. 15.38 B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L' D L' B' D L2 U2 L D L'
6. 11.61 U L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 R' D B' F2 R L' B' U R2 L' U2
7. 12.62 L2 D' U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U F' L B2 L B F' U' R F U L'
8. 13.08 L2 D F2 U R2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' F' D' F' D U2 R U' B2 U' L U2
9. 9.40 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U' R B2 R' B R' B2 F' L2 D L'
10. 12.96 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' R' L2 U' F' L2 D' R' U B L
11. 11.08 D L2 U F2 D U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 L' B2 U' F' L' B' D' B2 L' B D'
12. 16.81 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R D2 B D F2 R2 L' B' R' D R U'
13. 11.86 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 R' F L B U' R2 B2 U R B2 U'
14. 11.38 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 D' R2 U' F' U B2 D F2 R' U B2 R2 U2
15. 11.54 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B F' U L' D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R D
16. 11.21 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' B U' R' D2 L D' B F' L' D2
17. 12.99 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D U L2 F L' U2 B R' U' B2 R U' B2
18. 11.20 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' D' R L2 F' D2 R D2 B L2 D'
19. 12.42 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F' L F' D2 F D B2 R2 F R2 U
20. 11.54 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U B D2 U B2 R2 L U2 F D B2 U
21. 11.16 R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B U2 R2 F' U' R L' D B L U'
22. 12.50 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R U' L' D R F' D' U2 L
23. 12.16 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 D F2 L F R F L' B2 U2 B' F' D'
24. 11.54 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 L B L' B' L B U B' D' L
25. 11.17 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U R' D L2 B U2 B2 R U' B' F' L2
26. 12.90 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L' B R' D' R2 F' D' L2 B' F2 D
27. 10.98 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 D U2 R' B' R L F2 D' R2 L B F U'
28. 8.93 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 U F' R2 F' U R B2 F'
29. 11.17 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R B2 D R' L' D B2 R B2 F' U2
30. 11.54 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R' F' D' F L' B L2 U F' D U'
31. 15.30 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B R' L B' U' F R' U R' L2
32. 11.03 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D U2 B2 D R B U B2 D2 L2 F U L' B' U'
33. 12.91 D' U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L B R' L F D B U L U2 L'
34. 13.42 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F R F2 D' R D' R F D'
35. 11.85 F2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D' U2 B' R2 D F L' D2 R' D2 F R U
36. 13.26 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R' U2 B' D R2 U F2 R' L F' U2
37. 11.16 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' L F' D2 B' U' F2 U2 L2 F D
38. 12.02 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R U2 B' F D' B R' D2 B' L' U2
39. 9.33 U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 R' U B' D L2 D U' L' B R2 D2
40. 11.45 R2 D F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R B D' F U' L2 D2 R' B2 U'
41. 12.11 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U L' U B2 F' D2 U F2 L U' B' D'
42. 11.59 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L' D R B' L' D2 B F U B2 U2
43. 12.26 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' F' L2 D' R B2 F2 R' B D' R
44. 14.06 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B U' F U' F2 R2 U R' B2 L D'
45. 12.46 D F2 D F2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 L' R2 F' U L2 B' L' D2 R'
46. 11.64 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R' B D L D2 L' F' L' D' R U2
47. 12.13 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' L' F D F2 D F U' B' D U2
48. 10.98 B2 D' U' R2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' R F2 D R' U' R2 B2 F L' U2
49. 12.77 U' F2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U' F' D' R' U B' F' R F D' L
50. 10.82 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F L' D R2 B U2 B2 R L' D
51. 11.99 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L B R' L D' L B2 F R F' D'
52. 12.48 D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B U' L2 D B' F R' F2 D' U2 L'
53. 9.90 D2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R' B' D2 B2 F' R L' B' D' B2
54. 11.35 R2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U F U L2 B U2 R' U R2 B L' D2
55. 13.20 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B R D2 R D F U2 B2 U L' U'
56. 11.01 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L' D' B F D' U2 L' U' F2 R' U2
57. 11.59 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U' B' D F' U' B2 L U2 B R B
58. 11.44 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F L B D2 U B' R' B F L' U2
59. 10.88 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 F R' D' R2 F' U2 B2 U R2 D'
60. 12.41 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D U B2 D2 B' D' F2 D' R' B' L U R D L'
61. 12.17 D' U2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L F D' L' F R' F' U B'
62. 10.01 L2 D2 L2 F2 D U B2 D' L2 U' R' B' D R2 U B D U L F'
63. 12.41 D2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U L U' R2 U' B' D2 F' D B L' U
64. 11.21 F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 L2 D' U R2 U' F' L' B D' R B' R B2 U' R U2
65. 12.09 D2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' B' L2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R' F2 L2
66. 11.75 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B' U L' B2 R L2 D2 B' F' R U'
67. 12.56 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U B R' U B2 L' U B' U F L U
68. 11.59 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F B2 R' U' B' D2 R' F' R2 U'
69. 12.38 B2 U F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 U L2 U' L U F' L B2 L D R' U' R
70. 12.57 U' R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F' R B' U2 L D U' R2 L U2
71. 11.30 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R' L2 D R' D F' D2 U' L' U2
72. 11.21 U B2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D U' F' U2 L U' B F' R D R D' U
73. 11.47 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L' U2 B' F' R F2 D' U' F2 L' B
74. 11.29 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 U2 L2 U L' B U2 L' U' B' U' B R D U'
75. 11.52 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D' B R2 F R' B' D U L'
76. 11.59 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 D U' F2 L' D' U' L' B' D B D F' D
77. 10.72 U' B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 D L' D' U2 F' R2 U B D' R' L' U'
78. 10.99 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 D F' L' D2 B2 L B' L' F D R'
79. 13.02 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U B R B2 R2 L' F L2 F
80. 10.90 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L U' R D' L B D B2 F D2 U'
81. 12.59 L2 U L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D U F' L' F L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' U
82. 11.78 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U B2 L' D F R' L2 D F' R' B
83. 11.26 B2 D F2 D2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' U2 B L' U' B' D U2 B' U B2 L' D2
84. 12.80 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U F' R' B F' L D' U R B' R B'
85. 11.97 D2 F2 U L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 L D' B L2 F' R' U' L
86. 9.65 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B R D' B' U F2 L2 B2 D2 L
87. 10.39 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D' U' F2 L2 U2 R B U' F L B U F' D' U2
88. 10.83 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U2 B' R2 U2 R' F U B2 R
89. 9.85 U' L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 B L' B' U' B R2 U2 R' F2 D' L'
90. 12.03 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R' D' F2 L' B' R' L2 B D F2
91. 11.62 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 F R L F L2 D' B D2 U' R2 L
92. 11.75 D' F2 L2 D R2 D B2 R2 U F2 D2 L' B L F2 L U L D' R' B2
93. 11.54 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' L D2 B L F2 L2 F L2 D F
94. 11.55 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F D' L B F2 D U2 B R'
95. 12.47 D B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U' R2 D U' R U' L' F2 D B U2 B R2 D'
96. 11.46 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 D R D2 B R D U2 F' R' B2 F2
97. 12.76 U L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F L2 D U F' L' D2 B2 U2 R2 L'
98. 11.41 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 R' F2 U' L B F2 R2 D U2 L2 D
99. 12.23 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 D' L F' D2 U2 R' L D2 B2 R D'
100. 10.35 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 R B' D2 L U' B2 U2 L2 U' B U'


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 26, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> this might be the first 100 solves session i did since over a year



Didn't you post a sub11 AvgOfSomething a few days/weeks ago?
The post went something like: "WTF sub11 "

btw: Ich bin auch aus Deutschland  (Bayern)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> * best: 19.513 (σ = 0.52)*



Congrats  Welcome to the club.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 26, 2014)

all new 5x5 pbs
1:43.96 single, 1:55.58 ao5, 1:57.82 ao12


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 26, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> PLL was skipped but had 1 move *layer adjustment*.



=AUF. "*A*djust *U* *F*ace"


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 26, 2014)

Speed dump UWR! 1:01.16, which included: Running 10 meters to the bathroom, removing pants and undergarments, voiding bowels, flushing, washing hands, and running back. No video for obvious reasons, but I did use stackmat.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 26, 2014)

Megaminx

PBs are *bold*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100 (50 today)
*best time: 1:34.146*
worst time: 2:40.165

current mo3: 1:58.308 (σ = 13.82)
*best mo3: 1:47.235 (σ = 5.17)*

current avg5: 2:05.401 (σ = 8.32)
*best avg5: 1:49.152 (σ = 0.63)*

current avg12: 1:59.075 (σ = 10.15)
*best avg12: 1:52.795 (σ = 7.23)*

current avg25: 1:56.850 (σ = 8.13)
*best avg25: 1:55.538 (σ = 6.84)*

current avg50: 1:56.895 (σ = 8.29)
*best avg50: 1:56.667 (σ = 8.03)*

*current avg75: 1:58.495 (σ = 8.89)
best avg75: 1:58.495 (σ = 8.89)*

*current avg100: 1:59.611 (σ = 8.95)
best avg100: 1:59.611 (σ = 8.95)*

session avg: 1:59.611 (σ = 8.95)
session mean: 2:00.071

(_Italic_ times were yesterday. Today's ao50 starts with the *bold* time (1:34.146)(also PB single lol))
_1:58.965, 1:53.763, 2:11.155, 1:54.371, 2:16.533, 2:08.853, 2:11.236, 1:51.907, 1:44.473, 2:02.982, 2:02.005, 1:51.444, 2:03.368, 1:54.359, 2:09.222, 1:48.868, 2:11.027, 2:16.934, 2:19.189, 1:51.299, 1:58.371, 2:05.283, 1:58.328, 2:06.757, 2:15.686, 2:40.165, 1:53.511, 1:55.571, 1:49.561, 2:02.948, 1:45.875, 2:07.715, 2:07.828, 2:13.478, 1:56.068, 2:31.876, 2:04.426, 1:53.092, 1:40.915, 1:56.802, 1:44.550, 2:07.966, 2:01.538, 2:12.375, 2:09.460, 2:11.332, 1:53.463, 1:56.457, 2:19.016, 2:01.139,_ *1:34.146*, 2:03.190, 2:05.524, 1:56.470, 1:53.603, 2:11.059, 1:49.459, 1:41.330, 1:50.915, 1:49.581, 1:49.443, 1:48.433, 2:11.155, 1:58.821, 2:08.902, 2:04.020, 2:09.926, 2:01.315, 1:52.947, 1:38.642, 2:02.307, 2:06.804, 1:54.820, 1:47.555, 2:02.166, 1:51.972, 1:50.215, 2:36.743, 1:56.902, 1:59.225, 2:02.356, 1:54.496, 1:44.500, 1:42.739, 2:02.516, 1:57.078, 1:53.107, 1:50.728, 2:09.251, 1:47.828, 1:40.101, 2:04.728, 2:06.936, 1:51.013, 1:49.299, 2:17.668, 2:06.772, 1:45.492, 1:56.482, 2:12.950

edit: lol just noticed the first solve of the day was PB single


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 26, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Awesome I have gotten this recently too! 3 solved sub 3 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully we can get sub 3 soon. I am horrible at 2x2 haha, I average like 7.5 seconds. I want to learn CLL eventually, but i keep putting it off.


----------



## qaz (Jun 26, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> Speed dump UWR! 1:01.16, which included: Running 10 meters to the bathroom, removing pants and undergarments, voiding bowels, flushing, washing hands, and running back. No video for obvious reasons, but I did use stackmat.


putting pants and undergarments back on is not in the procedure?


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 26, 2014)

1. 1:03.376 Uw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 R2 D' Bw' B Lw Rw' Uw B' Uw' D2 R Rw U R Dw2 U' Fw2 F' Dw' Lw2 F2 R' F' D F2 B Rw2 D2 Dw' U2 B' Lw2 Bw' Lw' Fw2 F U Lw2 U' B' F' D U' Dw F' D2 R' Rw2 D F Dw' Bw2 D2 B2 

aaarrrrggg 4 second Hperm after OLLCP. ****

Edit: Yay!

*Average of 12: 1:17.053*
1:11.792, 1:21.800, (1:03.376), (1:28.872), 1:15.055, 1:23.581, 1:14.505, 1:24.708, 1:23.599, 1:14.775, 1:13.088, 1:07.622

and this 
*Average of 100: 1:19.819*


Spoiler



1:16.272, 1:13.350, 1:14.826, (1:10.096), 1:18.164, 1:18.312, 1:15.008, 1:20.960, (1:29.118), 1:17.077, 1:24.671, 1:16.966, 1:23.085, 1:26.439, 1:17.816, 1:20.483, 1:23.344, 1:14.089, 1:16.614, 1:17.269, 1:22.988, 1:14.296, 1:27.950, 1:18.745, 1:26.960, 1:23.061, 1:15.413, 1:23.804, 1:15.048, 1:16.207, 1:19.177, 1:22.610, 1:12.500, 1:21.723, (1:30.479), 1:16.094, 1:19.836, 1:22.152, 1:28.157, 1:14.783, 1:24.503, 1:24.625, (1:32.505), 1:18.481, 1:15.352, 1:13.240, 1:14.636, 1:17.226, 1:20.926, 1:12.954, (1:35.179), 1:24.231, 1:18.059, 1:19.927, 1:18.477, 1:12.950, 1:19.846, 1:23.818, 1:25.533, 1:23.871, 1:25.486, 1:17.533, 1:24.903, 1:19.557, 1:15.816, 1:13.767, 1:27.915, 1:11.953, 1:17.242, 1:28.487, 1:20.956, 1:20.883, 1:28.141, (1:08.759), 1:17.442, 1:16.899, 1:24.670, 1:25.807, 1:17.518, 1:27.084, 1:11.981, 1:25.652, 1:18.255, 1:17.976, (1:30.453), 1:26.162, (1:11.792), 1:21.800, (1:03.376), 1:28.872, 1:15.055, 1:23.581, 1:14.505, 1:24.708, 1:23.599, 1:14.775, 1:13.088, (1:07.622), 1:15.297, 1:21.466


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 26, 2014)

wtf worth double post. First 4x4 solves since yesterday morning.

22.737 PP single
28.878 avg5
30.688 avg12 

Conclusion: I should practice 4x4 less, and 5x5 more.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2014)

Pyra PBs

best avg5: 5.82 (σ = 0.41)

best avg12: 6.94 (σ = 1.35)

Average of 100: 7.96


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 26, 2014)

3x3x3 OH

25.38, 28.78, (23.07), (52.64), 28.27 = 27.48

The 23 had a N perm >.<
(I missed the PLL on the 52, haha...)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 26, 2014)

41/100 on a ZBLL test of 100 scrambles 

There were some cases which I could deal with in one go, but I felt that the algorithm wasn't really good enough so I didn't count them as a success.
e.g. R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'. It doesn't really count since it's so long and it's simply a COLL algorithm cancelled into a U perm.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 41/100 on a ZBLL test of 100 scrambles
> 
> There were some cases which I could deal with in one go, but I felt that the algorithm wasn't really good enough so I didn't count them as a success.
> e.g. R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'. It doesn't really count since it's so long and it's simply a COLL algorithm cancelled into a U perm.


just tried: 59/100. I had 4 OCLL skips, which is about right.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 26, 2014)

Livestreamed on Twitch hopefully I can export and upload to youtube. 

Average of 5: 10.19
1. 10.88 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 L2 D R U2 F' D R' D' L' D2 
2. (9.18) L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R F' R' D L' U R' D' F 
3. 9.88 D2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R B D R D B2 L D' B R' F 
4. (11.96) R2 U B2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L U L2 B' D L B L' D' F' 
5. 9.82 F R D' B' U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D'

Edit: it's uploading now but the video quality is crappy, very laggy. Meh whatever.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 41/100 on a ZBLL test of 100 scrambles



just tried even though I havent tried to learn any zbll because why not

didnt know coll or zbll - 13/100
did know coll, not zbll - 55/100
zbll or coll+epllskip - 22/100
2 alg 1 look - 10/100

5 ocll skips


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 41/100 on a ZBLL test of 100 scrambles
> 
> There were some cases which I could deal with in one go, but I felt that the algorithm wasn't really good enough so I didn't count them as a success.
> e.g. R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'. It doesn't really count since it's so long and it's simply a COLL algorithm cancelled into a U perm.





Bindedsa said:


> just tried: 59/100. I had 4 OCLL skips, which is about right.



I just tried and got 43/100. I didn't think I knew that many 
The first 25 were quite lucky though.

edit: I did this OH btw. Some cases I can just do OH.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I just tried and got 43/100. I didn't think I knew that many
> The first 25 were quite lucky though.
> 
> edit: I did this OH btw. Some cases I can just do OH.


I use them far more often with OH. Mostly because bad recognition doesn't ruin times and partially because I always orient edges in OH.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 26, 2014)

Dang I suck 

Right now I think I know roughly 35% so 41/100 is good for me.

I think I'll probably finish ZBLL-U, ZBLL-H and full 2GLL at some point, and hopefully I'll know ~50% of full ZBLL...
After that I think I'll move on to pi, T, L, and then AS&S.

@bindedsa: How much do you know, and what sets particularly?

@antoine: I think you know full 2GLL+PLL+COLL which is roughly... 130-140 cases in total? Anything else?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> @antoine: I think you know full 2GLL+PLL+COLL which is roughly... 130-140 cases in total? Anything else?



I know a bunch of other random ones that are fast or easy.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> @bindedsa: How much do you know, and what sets particularly?


2GLL, DiagCP cases, ZBLL-T, 75% ZBLL-U then just a lot of other random ones. If I had to estimate I'd say 260-270.

Edit: Actually that's probably low, because at last count it was 241 and I've learn at least 40 since then if not more.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh it's cool that you know all diagCP cases. I wonder how bad/nice the whole set is... particularly diag-T.

I just did another 100 ZBLL scrambles and got 49. So in total I've successfully dealt with 90/200 cases which is roughly 45%. Perhaps I know more than I think I do or that 200 scrambles isn't a good enough sample size...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh it's cool that you know all diagCP cases. I wonder how bad/nice the whole set is... particularly diag-T.


It's okay. Diag L is by far my favourite, as for T ... meh, probably one of the worst of the diag subsets, but still not that bad. I usually just use the wiki, but there was quite a few I didn't like and I'm not great at generating algorithms, so the ones I found are still not great, I'm sure some one with more experience could find better algorithms.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 26, 2014)

First substantial amount of solves I've done in a LONG, LONG time:

number of times: 103/103
best time: 8.96
worst time: 19.76

current avg5: 12.06 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 10.37 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 11.95 (σ = 1.62)
best avg12: 10.91 (σ = 1.24)

current avg50: 11.80 (σ = 1.15)
best avg50: 11.61 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 11.78 (σ = 1.21)
best avg100: 11.73 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 11.77 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 11.92

PB avg100, first sub12 

Also I'm still using a Zhanchi, does anyone still use those anymore?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 26, 2014)

PB 2x2 AVG of 5: 5.57
(4.27) (9.69) 4.78 7.16 4.77
4.27 U2 F' R' F R2 U' F' R F2
9.69 U R2 U R F2 R U2 R2 F' U'
4.78 F R2 F R F U2 R' U' R'
7.16 F U R' F2 U2 R' F R U
4.77 U' F2 R F2 R2 F' R F2


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 26, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> Didn't you post a sub11 AvgOfSomething a few days/weeks ago?
> The post went something like: "WTF sub11 "
> 
> btw: Ich bin auch aus Deutschland  (Bayern)



yeah i got like all the progress at once in the last weeks, after being stuck at my times for about a year 

and i stil lfeel like im improving - next goal is sub10!

also, bavaria!


----------



## porkynator (Jun 26, 2014)

uvafan said:


> First substantial amount of solves I've done in a LONG, LONG time:
> 
> number of times: 103/103
> best time: 8.96
> ...



Yes, I do!
Also, my PB avg100 is just about .05 slower than yours, I thought you were at least one second faster than me... I guess you just do well in comp


----------



## uvafan (Jun 26, 2014)

holy sub10 avg5

man breaks work or something

Average of 5: 9.74
1. 9.46 B2 F L2 D2 U' B' R U' B2 R' F' D' B L' U L2 D F2 U' R' B' L2 D F R' 
2. (11.42) R' B R2 L2 B U B U B U' F R2 D R U2 F R D2 U' B2 D2 L U R L 
3. (8.74) F L B D' F U' R L' D B U' D2 B2 U2 B L2 D' F2 U2 D' L' U2 B U' R 
4. 10.20 L' F U B2 R F U2 F' B' R' F' U' B' D' U2 F' B D L' D L F' R B U' 
5. 9.55 L2 D2 U L2 F' L' B' D U2 F' B2 U' B F2 L F2 R' L2 D R' F2 R' B' D2 U

Second ZZ cuber to get a sub10 avg5?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 26, 2014)

13.87 PB Clock single and i almost got a 13.08 2 solves later but i dnfed it accidently.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 26, 2014)

5.76 on cam.



Spoiler



1. 5.76 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D' L' B U F U B2 L U'

x' 
F D' R' D R // 
L U' L' U y' R U' R' // 
y' L U' L' // 
U' R U' R' F U F' // 
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 
R U R' U R U2' R' U2 // 

41 htm, 7.12 tps.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 26, 2014)

uvafan said:


> First substantial amount of solves I've done in a LONG, LONG time:
> 
> number of times: 103/103
> best time: 8.96
> ...



I thought you were sub11?

And yes, Zhanchi <3


----------



## Chree (Jun 26, 2014)

19 days in a row where I set at least one new PB per day... the streak just ended yesterday.

Cheers to what will probably remain the most productive month in cubing for my entire life.



Spoiler



4x4 - Single - 0:49.40 - 6/7/2014
4x4 - Ao100 - 1:07.69 - 6/7/2014
4x4 - Ao50 - 1:06.96 - 6/7/2014
3x3 OH - Ao5 - 0:23.31 - 6/8/2014
3x3 OH - Ao12 - 0:27.21 - 6/8/2014
3x3 OH - Ao100 - 0:29.57 - 6/8/2014
3x3 - Ao12 - 0:15.92 - 6/9/2014
3x3 - Single - 0:11.59 - 6/9/2014
3x3 - NL - 0:12.20 - 6/9/2014
3x3 - Ao5 - 0:14.77 - 6/9/2014
3x3 - Ao50 - 0:16.65 - 6/9/2014
3x3 - Ao100 - 0:17.12 - 6/9/2014
Megaminx - Single - 3:14.53 - 6/10/2014
Megaminx - Ao5 - 4:03.05 - 6/10/2014
3x3 - Ao12 - 0:15.77 - 6/11/2014
10x10 - Single - 32:55.78 - 6/12/2014
5x5 - Ao25 - 2:23.56 - 6/13/2014
Megaminx - Single - 3:07.03 - 6/13/2014
Megaminx - Ao5 - 3:28.52 - 6/13/2014
Megaminx - Ao12 - 3:42.52 - 6/13/2014
2-7 Relay - Single - 15:24.56 - 6/13/2014
5x5 - Ao5 - 2:05.53 - 6/14/2014
5x5 - Ao12 - 2:08.41 - 6/14/2014
5x5 - Ao25 - 2:15.63 - 6/14/2014
6x6 - Single - 3:54.39 - 6/14/2014
6x6 - Mo3 - 4:06.81 - 6/14/2014
7x7 - Single - 6:15.24 - 6/15/2014
7x7 - Single - 5:55.61 - 6/16/2014
7x7 - Mo3 - 6:18.46 - 6/16/2014
8x8 - Single - 12:47.49 - 6/17/2014
9x9 - Single - 17:13.18 - 6/18/2014
2-4 Relay - Single - 1:47.40 - 6/19/2014
2-5 Relay - Single - 3:38.16 - 6/19/2014
3x3 OH - Single - 0:18.26 - 6/19/2014
3x3 OH - Ao12 - 0:27.02 - 6/19/2014
3x3 OH - Ao100 - 0:28.85 - 6/19/2014
2-4 Relay - Single - 1:27.67 - 6/20/2014
10x10 - Single - 29:51.85 - 6/21/2014
5x5 - Single - 1:43.48 - 6/21/2014
5x5 - Ao5 - 2:04.97 - 6/21/2014
5x5 - Ao12 - 2:07.45 - 6/21/2014
5x5 - Ao25 - 2:12.55 - 6/21/2014
4x4 - Ao50 - 1:03.07 - 6/22/2014
4x4 - Ao5 - 0:59.08 - 6/22/2014
4x4 - Ao12 - 1:01.25 - 6/22/2014
4x4 - Ao50 - 1:03.07 - 6/22/2014
4x4 - Ao100 - 1:04.65 - 6/22/2014
2x2 - Ao100 - 0:05.44 - 6/23/2014
Megaminx - Single - 2:51.33 - 6/24/2014
Megaminx - Ao5 - 3:17.29 - 6/24/2014
Megaminx - Ao12 - 3:25.72 - 6/24/2014


----------



## porkynator (Jun 26, 2014)

uvafan said:


> holy sub10 avg5
> 
> man breaks work or something
> 
> ...



Sorry, I've got a few of them lately


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

Failed on 4x4 edge pairing and didn't notice, managed to fix it with a Y perm using Rw moves and got a decent time.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 26, 2014)

HOLY CRAP 59.49, 1:05.87, 1:04.71, (1:13.71), (59.29) = 1:03.36   On cam too! Pb in case you cant tell xD


----------



## GG (Jun 26, 2014)

New PB avg 12 and New PB avg 50

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 12.93
worst time: 25.92

current avg5: 16.91 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 15.66 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 17.23 (σ = 1.65)
*best avg12: 16.37 (σ = 1.12)*

*current avg50: 17.24 (σ = 1.78)*
best avg50: 17.24 (σ = 1.78)

session avg: 17.24 (σ = 1.78)$
session mean: 17.29

*BOLD IS PB*


----------



## andi25 (Jun 26, 2014)

Megaminx:

1:03.898, 1:01.087, 1:02.682, 1:13.841, 1:13.930, 1:12.464, 1:01.984+, 1:09.641, 1:11.248, 1:07.735, 59.298, 1:06.145 = 1:07.07 of 12


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 26, 2014)

3x3x3
13.50, 12.82, 13.92, 14.34, 14.11, 15.07, (19.33), 17.46, 13.09, 17.73, 14.86, (11.79) = 14.69 average of 12

Second sub-15  shame about the counting 17's...


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

42. 11.98 F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L D B' F2 L' B2 L D' R U'
43. 9.82 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F R2 F U F2 D' R D L2
44. 10.99 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 U B2 F2 L2 F D R' B U' R' U R F2 R' U'

Finally, sub-11 Mo3. 10.93. About to roll out a 13 and 15, hopefully I can get a good Ao5.
lol not happening knowing me

E: fail 11.68 single, PB Mo3 _and_ Ao5. LL was easy 2GLL (T pure twist).

E2: fullstep 10.67, wat

E3: I think I've lost it now, but seriously, wtf. I don't think I'll break these again for a while.

Best average of 5: 11.11
43-47 - (9.82) 10.99 11.68 10.67 (15.05)

Best average of 12: 12.44
38-49 - 12.79 14.49 13.12 (15.39) 11.98 (9.82) 10.99 11.68 10.67 15.05 11.66 12.01

38. 12.79 R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' L B D' B' U' L' F D2
39. 14.49 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F R2 L' U' L2 B R' D L B' L2
40. 13.12 D R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D F' R' D' R L B' R' D R2 L' U
41. 15.39 L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 F R' L2 B U R L2 F R2 U2 L
42. 11.98 F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L D B' F2 L' B2 L D' R U'
43. 9.82 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F R2 F U F2 D' R D L2
44. 10.99 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 U B2 F2 L2 F D R' B U' R' U R F2 R' U'
45. 11.68 U R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 U' R D2 B L' U2 F2 U' F2 R L U'
46. 10.67 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' U' R2 F' R B2 L D2 F2 U2
47. 15.05 U F2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L B2 D' F' R' L' B D2 B' R' D'
48. 11.66 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D U F L' D B' U B2 L B' R L U'
49. 12.01 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 L' D B D' B D2 F2 L2

Underlined is (I think) the 10.83 Mo3.



Spoiler



Mo3: 11.06 -> 10.83, *-0.23*
Ao5: 11.40 -> 11.11, *-0.29*
Ao12: 12.51 -> 12.44, *-0.07*


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 26, 2014)

uvafan said:


> holy sub10 avg5
> 
> man breaks work or something
> 
> ...



nice. dang, i was so close.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 26, 2014)

Complete Edit of post:

Rolled the avg I had here before a bit and broke more PBs, not gonna bother with all the stats just the PB times. 

avg12: 1:06.73
best avg25: 1:07.86 
best avg50: 1:09.10


----------



## KCuber (Jun 26, 2014)

6.75 ao5 on ttw

7.15	L2 D2 F' B' D' R' U2 L' U L' U2 L' R2 U2 R F D' R2 B' U B' L' F' B U2
6.46	R2 U D F' L2 U2 R2 B' R' F2 B L U L' D2 L' R' B' L R' F2 B' L2 U' L
5.47	R2 D' L2 R B2 L2 D L2 U D' R2 B F' U D' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' D' U B R'
6.65	F' B L U' L2 D' U2 F2 U2 R' U F2 B' D R U2 R D' B D2 F' B' U2 R2 D2
9.25	R' F' D U' F' B L' R' D B' U' R2 F' B U' L U2 D R2 D' B2 U' R' D' R


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 26, 2014)

uvafan said:


> First substantial amount of solves I've done in a LONG, LONG time:
> 
> number of times: 103/103
> best time: 8.96
> ...



lol your avg100 is pretty much identical to mine... the ****?


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 26, 2014)

Average of 12: 40.97
1. 35.31 L Fw D F Uw Fw B Rw L2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R Fw R2 Uw L' Rw2 D' L Fw2 B' Rw2 U2 Fw' R' B Uw' B2 Fw2 L' R' Uw2 U2 F L2 D Uw2 F U' 
2. 44.90 F U2 B Fw' Uw L' R2 Rw' D Uw' R2 Rw U2 R2 Rw2 F' B' U Rw' R Uw U' L' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' B' D F2 R U2 Rw F' B' R F Rw' D2 Uw 
3. 37.53 F2 B D F' Rw D' U' Uw2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 Uw L' U2 D' F R2 F' U2 B Rw2 U2 Rw2 R Uw2 U' L F' U R2 U' D Fw2 D' F' U' F' Fw' 
4. 44.77 D' R' F D' L Uw' R2 L' D2 F B Rw' U2 R D2 U Rw2 Fw' D L' Uw' L Fw2 U Rw' D' R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw L Fw B2 U' Uw2 
5. 37.19 Rw2 Fw2 Rw F Rw D2 U' Fw2 Uw B2 Uw' Rw' D L' R Rw' Fw' B U' Rw' U2 F2 U2 F2 Uw D2 L2 B' U2 D Rw R' L2 F2 R2 U2 Rw' Fw' F2 U2 
6. 44.43 R F' R2 D2 Uw L U' B2 Rw R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 Rw' L U' Rw2 F2 Fw Rw' R2 L B F R Fw2 R' B' Uw L R' B' Fw' Rw' F Uw' Rw' B2 
7. (45.91) B' F' Rw L R' F Fw L Rw2 U' Fw R' Fw F' L2 U2 R L2 B' L' F Fw' L' Fw' L Rw2 B L Rw' Fw' R2 F' Uw D2 F' D' R' U' Fw' R2 
8. 37.51 L Rw F Rw' D2 Uw F2 B L' F' Rw B2 Rw2 B' U B Uw D2 R U' L' D2 R' D R2 D2 Fw U' F2 R2 Fw2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 Fw2 L F 
9. 41.82 L' Rw2 Uw F Rw' Fw2 U' Fw' L B' L U2 B Uw2 U2 F Rw B Rw F' L' D F Rw2 L' Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw B Rw L2 Fw' L' Uw' L' Uw D' F B2 
10. 45.54 Fw2 Rw R F2 Uw' F2 Fw2 U2 D2 R2 L F2 L F Fw' D B' F' Uw U2 D L R Rw U L F Rw2 R' L U2 B2 R F2 Rw2 R2 L' B' Uw2 Fw 
11. 40.68 D L' R D' U' Fw2 R' Uw2 L U' Uw2 F' Fw2 D2 B' Uw2 L' R' B2 L U2 R2 B' L2 U Uw' L' F' B' L F2 L' U R' L2 Uw' F2 Uw B' Uw' 
12. (34.12) U2 Rw2 R F B2 R B2 D Fw' R F' R U' R' F R2 Uw2 F' Fw R' U2 Fw2 Uw U2 R2 U' R Uw' Fw B2 D2 Uw U L R F' R2 Rw' F' Uw' 

I can't stay consistent but hopefully I'll get a sub-40 ao12 soon.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 26, 2014)

KCuber said:


> 6.75 ao5 on ttw
> 
> 7.15	L2 D2 F' B' D' R' U2 L' U L' U2 L' R2 U2 R F D' R2 B' U B' L' F' B U2
> 6.46	R2 U D F' L2 U2 R2 B' R' F2 B L U L' D2 L' R' B' L R' F2 B' L2 U' L
> ...



pretty sure i found the solution for the 5 if you had a t perm as pll..


----------



## kcl (Jun 26, 2014)

6.484 on an out of the box mini aolong..
U2 L U2 R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 R B L F' L' D' L D L R' U2

edit: 6.767
D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R D2 L' D' R2 F D2 L' B' L2 

This thing is good..


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 6.484 on an out of the box mini aolong..
> U2 L U2 R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 R B L F' L' D' L D L R' U2
> 
> edit: 6.767
> ...


I should hope so; I ordered one a few hours ago


----------



## kcl (Jun 26, 2014)

worth the post, this is ridiculous..

1. 6.767 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R D2 L' D' R2 F D2 L' B' L2 
2. (13.684) U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U F2 U B R F' L2 R2 B' D R U' B' 
3. (5.718) B' L2 F' U2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 F' L B' U B' L U2 B F2 L' 
4. 6.834 U2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R U2 R F2 U' F2 D R2 B' D' F2 D' F D' 
5. 7.867 D L U L2 F2 R F D2 R' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 U2 

7.15 PB ao5 wat.. on an out of the box cube


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> worth the post, this is ridiculous..
> 
> 1. 6.767 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R D2 L' D' R2 F D2 L' B' L2
> 2. (13.684) U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U F2 U B R F' L2 R2 B' D R U' B'
> ...



WHY THE FONT
seriously at least just use it for the scrambles
Also nice average, two counting sub-7s and a sub-6... sub-7 Ao5 next?


----------



## kcl (Jun 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> WHY THE FONT
> Also nice average, two counting sub-7s and a sub-6... sub-7 Ao5 next?



?

I wish, this alone is insane for me haha. Lots of U perms in this average..


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> worth the post, this is ridiculous..
> 
> 1. 6.767 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R D2 L' D' R2 F D2 L' B' L2
> 2. (13.684) U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U F2 U B R F' L2 R2 B' D R U' B'
> ...



wtf!

I don't even have sub8 yet


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> ?
> 
> I wish, this alone is insane for me haha. Lots of U perms in this average..


The scrambles and the text after was in a different font to the start of the post; it annoyed me a little, not important 
You can still get a lot of U perms in another average, with easier OLLs and better lookahead, and get a sub-7 average like that or something. Besides, you're still improving, so I don't doubt you'll break this PB soon enough. I also hear the AoLong improves as you use it more... everything seems to make it look more and more possible you can beat this


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 26, 2014)

Pyraminx AVG of 5 pb
8.93 (4.88) 8.63 8.77 (9.75)
60. 8.93 L' R' L R L' U R' b r l' u
61. 4.88 U R B' R B' U' B' r
62. 8.63 L R U' L' R U' R U' b r' l u
63. 8.77 U R L' B' U' B l u
64. 9.75 R U R' U' R B' L' R U' b l'


----------



## kcl (Jun 26, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> wtf!
> 
> I don't even have sub8 yet


:O you'll get one sooner or later, your TPS is insane. All you need is some nice solutions and you'll get a sub 8 easily haha. 




TDM said:


> The scrambles and the text after was in a different font to the start of the post; it annoyed me a little, not important
> You can still get a lot of U perms in another average, with easier OLLs and better lookahead, and get a sub-7 average like that or something. Besides, you're still improving, so I don't doubt you'll break this PB soon enough. I also hear the AoLong improves as you use it more... everything seems to make it look more and more possible you can beat this



The aolong does get better over time, but I still don't see myself beating this, it's just so incredibly wat lol


----------



## rj (Jun 26, 2014)

Got a random 10.99 today.
80-odd blind handscramble, with tossing.
PLL skip, and block OLL.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2014)

PB OH 50.75 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 U F' D2 U R2 F L F2 U B L2 U'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 7.15 PB ao5 wat.. on an out of the box cube


What cube haha?

Edit: Read your posts before.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 27, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Yeah, like you would DNF it on purpose.
> 
> Edit: I just realized this might sound mean. I apologize if it does.



Sarah strong gets dnfs on purpose all the time xD


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> Sarah strong gets dnfs *on purpose* all the time xD



I would certainly hope so. If not, she would be the most unlucky person of all time.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 27, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> Sarah strong gets dnfs on purpose all the time xD



Why? I've always wondered why she has so many DNFs.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 27, 2014)

PB 2x2 Average of 5 (stackmat or keyboard):
Average of 5: 3.49
1. (1.71) U R' F U' F2 R2 U' F R' 
2. 2.49 U' R' U' F2 R U' 
3. 4.65 F' U F' U R' F R F' R2 
4. (5.14) R' F2 R F R U2 F2 R2 F' R' 
5. 3.34 F' U F2 R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U'


----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2014)

Welp I had 7.88 ao5 on cam with mini aolong but the camera kinda shut off after the second solve..
so, I got this instead

1. (6.55) R' B' D L' F U' D2 L' F B' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U D B2 R2 
2. 7.89 D2 U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' L' B L2 R' B' D L B2 U2 
3. 8.19 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B' L U' L2 B D' L2 R D' F 
4. 8.77 D B' R' D' B2 D' R2 U D' R' F R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B U2 F L2 B 
5. (11.89) D R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D' F' L2 D' B U R B L R U


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Welp I had 7.88 ao5 on cam with mini aolong but the camera kinda *I shut it off to cheat* after the second solve..
> so, I got this instead
> 
> 1. (6.55) R' B' D L' F U' D2 L' F B' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U D B2 R2
> ...



Fixed. Muhahahha


----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Fixed. Muhahahha




Oh, right, I forgot to mention that. Thanks!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Welp I had 7.88 ao5 on cam with mini aolong but the camera kinda shut off after the second solve..
> so, I got this instead
> 
> 1. (6.55) R' B' D L' F U' D2 L' F B' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U D B2 R2
> ...



Well the first 2 were the fastest solves, you should just upload those 2.


----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Well the first 2 were the fastest solves, you should just upload those 2.



Sorry, I was unclear. The full average posted there is on cam and uploaded. The 7.88 ao5 was a separate average had the worst solve and some other one recorded haha.

edit: Yoshi nailed it. I deleted those to make space for these lol


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Well the first 2 were the fastest solves, you should just upload those 2.



(I think you misunderstood) That avg5 *was* on cam, the one not on cam was different, and sub-8. 

(Knowing Kennan though, he's already deleted the 2 solves of the avg5 that was on cam)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 27, 2014)

Solved my mirror cube using Roux method... that was pretty tough.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 27, 2014)

yessssss sub-faz

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=6970


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

104. 8.48 B2 D R2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D U' L' U' R2 D L2 F D R D F2 U2


Spoiler



z2
R U R
U R' U' R L' U' L
U' y R U' R'
d R U' R' U' L U L'
R U R' U2 y' R' U' R
F [pause] F' U2 F R U R' U' F'
U R' [r M'] U M U2 M' U R' [r M'] U'

49 moves, 5.78 TPS. Would've been PB without the fail in OLL.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 27, 2014)

1:06.24, 1:01.65, 1:00.90 = 1:02.93 Mo3


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 27, 2014)

4x4 PB SINGLE AND AVERAGE BROKEN!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-27
avg of 5: 1:39.04

Time List:
1. (1:52.11) u2 B' u D F2 u' B2 r D2 F2 L' U D F2 D' u2 r2 B' L' D F2 U' u' B2 D' R2 B2 u2 B f' U2 F D2 F U2 F R2 F2 r F2 
2. 1:35.29 u' B' u2 f2 R2 r2 u2 f' L2 r' f2 r2 f' D2 B u2 R' r' f2 u f' D2 f2 R L r F2 L' f' r' f2 B' u2 R U' B r' f2 R2 B' 
3. (1:31.38) f' R' r' f' r F2 R U2 F r' F R2 u F2 u2 D' U2 R F2 B' f' U L2 D f' B' u L2 U f2 F' B2 U' r2 U2 B' U L u D2 
4. 1:46.49 F U' L2 R u B2 u B r' f2 r R F' B R2 u2 f2 u R' r2 f' u' U2 F2 U u2 R' F2 B' r2 U' L' B R F U F2 U u' L2 
5. 1:35.35 D2 U2 R u r2 B2 U2 D F' r' D' u' F D' r2 D2 B' R' u L' D L2 F2 f' r2 f R' u' r B' F2 L2 f D2 B2 u2 f' r' F r'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Session mean: 4:58.353
1. (5:17.976) r' U 3f F R2 3f2 u 3f' d 3r' f2 U2 f' r2 b 3u R d U f' r2 3f2 l' d' l F2 B u' 3u2 d2 U' L2 u 3f2 f2 3r F 3f' L2 3f' b' U2 3r u' f 3r l f r2 R 3r2 u2 D' r2 f 3u' B' D' F' f2 B' l' u D' U L2 3r' 3u2 f' u' l D b' l' u2 r2 f2 U 3f2 r' 
2. (4:23.943) u' f u l2 d' 3u D' R 3f' f' L2 D' r2 U2 B' l2 R2 3r' U f2 b l2 f2 L2 F D r F' R' b' l 3u b l u d2 b2 L2 b2 R f' 3u' r2 l2 3f' D r2 D f 3r' D2 R2 3f' f2 d2 f D d 3u' l' B' 3f' L' 3f R2 D R 3f U2 r2 B U2 R 3r 3f2 b r' b B r' 
3. 5:13.141 D2 F U F 3u2 r' 3u' f' d2 r2 B' 3u' b' r' 3r' D2 u2 3u 3r2 3f2 f2 L' b2 R' b2 B f r2 l2 3r2 F' B 3r2 F L2 d' R L' F2 3u2 f L2 d2 B2 r2 D' L2 U2 l' D r2 f 3r' l2 3u' 3f2 l2 u2 D' b2 l f' l' 3r r2 B2 l b2 L' D b' r' B r' d r b' D' F2 L 


SUB 5 MINS!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

First sub 10 7x7 single, I'll see if I can get a sub 10 ao5 today.
9:42.96

Edit: Just beat my 5x5 PBs 
Single: 2:31.40, previous was 2:46
ao5: 2:54.35, previous was 3:01 Sub 3 YAY!

Second edit: Got a 9:31.60 7x7 single, haven't got a good average, I'm going out of town this weekend


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 27, 2014)

Roooooooooooooooooooooooo

number of times: 25/25
best time: 12.87
worst time: 23.65

current mean of 3: 19.90 (σ = 0.61)
best mean of 3: 16.60 (σ = 2.84)

current avg5: 18.90 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: 16.96 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 20.03 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 19.18 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 19.89 (σ = 1.88)
session mean: 19.76

Not PB's but fastest and most solves in a while.



Spoiler: Times



1. 22.42 L2 R U2 L' U' R U B2 L' U2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 U R' U' F U L2 D2 U' F R 
2. 21.93 U' F2 L D R2 D' U2 F L' F U L2 F' B R' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B D' R2 L2 D 
3. 22.07 B2 D2 F2 U L B D R2 L2 F' U L' F2 L2 U B' D2 L2 D2 B2 U B' U2 D2 R2 
4. 22.05 U' R' F2 L R' D' B' R F R' L2 B U' B L' R' D F2 R B' U2 B D' F2 D' 
5. 21.70 L F2 D' L U R2 U2 B D F L2 F2 R D2 L' F2 L' U2 D' L' D2 L' U' D' R' 
6. 19.03 D B' L' B' D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' R2 F' D' B U' D' B F D B F' L U' B' 
7. 22.35 R2 D' B F' R' U B' U R B' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D F2 D' R D2 F D' R2 F 
8. (12.87) U2 B L B F L B' F' R' U2 D F L B D B2 F2 U L2 D R B' L B D 
9. 19.77 B2 U D L' F U F' D2 L' D F U' F R' F' D F U2 F2 U' F2 B U' F2 R' 
10. 17.15 B R' U' F' D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B F2 U2 F' L D' L2 U2 D B' U2 R' L' 
11. 17.23 B R F' R U' R' L2 D2 R' L' D' L2 B2 L B' R B D B' L R2 D' R2 F' L' 
12. 16.49 U L2 R F R2 B2 U' D B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R B U R' L B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 
13. 18.20 D U' F B' L' F2 L' U2 B U' F B' L2 R D' U2 B' L' R' D2 F' D2 F U' F2 
14. (23.65) F2 B L2 F2 U' D2 L D2 F' D' L' F' B L2 F D R B' L' U' F' L F' B' U 
15. 21.71 U' D2 B2 U' L' D' F L B2 F' R' D2 R' D R D R D B' D2 F2 U R F2 L 
16. 20.41 F D2 L' B2 U' B2 D2 F' B' L2 B' R D' L' F2 B L D' F U D R U2 D B2 
17. 20.39 R U' R' L' B' D2 L' U' B2 R D R2 U' R B D2 R' L' U R' F D F2 R' D' 
18. 20.77 F' R L2 D' B' F2 R U B U' B F' U2 D B U2 F R' F D2 R' U L' B' L 
19. 19.71 D2 U' R2 D2 U' F' B L' B D U2 R' B' F' U D' F' B' D2 U' B2 D F B2 U 
20. 20.29 F B2 U' F U' B2 F' R' U' F2 B' R' U2 D R U' D' L' D2 B' L B' D L' B 
21. 16.68 R D' R2 F' L' R2 U B2 D2 L2 R' D' F L B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R' U R2 B D' 
22. 17.36 B2 D R' U R' U F2 L D U' F' B' D U' B F2 D2 R D2 R2 L F' L2 R2 B2 
23. 20.30 F L U' D R2 L U D2 R U R B2 F2 L U' F2 L' R2 F D2 B' R U2 D2 B2 
24. 20.36 B' L2 D' R' L B' U2 R2 D' L' U2 B' R2 U' F2 U D R' L B' D L D2 U2 B' 
25. 19.03 L' F2 U R2 B' U' D' B D2 F B' R L D R2 B2 F' U2 D' R2 D' F2 R' U' D2



8. (12.87) U2 B L B F L B' F' R' U2 D F L B D B2 F2 U L2 D R B' L B D 

x' U' R' U R' D' [5/5]
U2 r U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U R [12/17]
R' U L U' R U L' [7/24]
M' U M' U' M U M U' M U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M U2 [18/42]

I don't remember such a long L6E but I guess there was one.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 27, 2014)

13.57 somewhat forced ll skip. I was doing f2l had one edge left the entire top layer was oriented so I decided to insert the edge using a setup move t perm undo setup to preserve the OLL which it did and it permuted the pieces too. Very strange solve. Tis on cam, anyone actually care enough to see it?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 27, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 13.57 somewhat forced ll skip. I was doing f2l had one edge left the entire top layer was oriented so I decided to insert the edge using a setup move t perm undo setup to preserve the OLL which it did and it permuted the pieces too. Very strange solve. Tis on cam, anyone actually care enough to see it?



Sure lol

5:12.07 7x7 PB single woot


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 27, 2014)

pyra: 3.582 avg5, 3.991 avg12! Come on!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 27, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 15.04 single, 18.04 ao5, 18.96 ao12 using green cross.
> this colour neutral business is tricky... >.<


now at 14.xx/16.80/18.19... time to start throwing some blue cross in, i think


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2014)

7x7 PB single.
12:11.98 R2 3F 3R D' B D2 3F R 2D2 3B 3R D 3L F2 2D' 3F 3L B2 U2 L 2B 2L' B' U' 3D 3F' 2U 2F2 3F' 3B 2U' L 3F2 2U' L2 3U L' 3U' 3D2 B' 2L 3L' 3R R U2 2L2 3U 3L 2F2 B' L2 2L2 3L F2 2U' R 3B R2 2B' 2L 3R' R2 2F B2 L2 2F' 2D 2L' 2B L' 3F 2L2 2D' 2B 3D' 2D2 L2 3B 2B 3U' L2 2L2 3B' D' B2 L 3L 3U2 2B 2R2 F2 R2 3B B2 2R' U L R 2D D


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

185. 9.81 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L F' U' F' U L U' R' U' B
186. 10.30 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 R D2 U B' F U' R' B' F' R
187. 13.36 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D' B' R D' F' R2 L' F2 L D R

11.16 Mo3


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

Wtf...?

15.65, 15.41, 16.55, 22.01, 14.61, 16.93, 12.50, 16.67, 14.65, 12.71, 18.74, 14.40 = *15.63*

First 12 ZZ speedsolves for... maybe a month?

E: 12.60 with Na perm...


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 27, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Sure lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 28, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> pyra: 3.582 avg5, 3.991 avg12! Come on!



kewl


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> kewl



Yay, you're back!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 28, 2014)

52.84 4x4 Average of 5:

1. 56.92
2. 48.47
3. DNF
4. 53.13
5. 40.71 - one of the centre caps was popping off during the solve so it could have been sub-40, but it is still PB.

Counting a 56?! And it was PB...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 28, 2014)

Dropped my SS 7x7x7 on the floor and it smashed apart just after putting in 6x6x6 springs tensioning it good and lubing it. Didn't ever get to solve it once.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Dropped my SS 7x7x7 on the floor and it smashed apart just after putting in 6x6x6 springs tensioning it good and lubing it. Didn't ever get to solve it once.



Wow, that sucks... I think this goes in the FML thread, unless smashing it was something you were hoping to accomplish.


----------



## kcl (Jun 28, 2014)

On cam, belongs in the FML thread. I'm not uploading unless it's requested..
Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-28
avg of 12: 9.32


Time List:
1. (8.36) L' B U F2 R L2 B' U' R2 B' L2 U2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 
2. 8.60 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 F' R2 D2 L B' F' D2 R' B' 
3. 8.71 B2 D2 L D2 L B2 L R' B2 F D' L B' U R' D B L B F 
4. 9.88 R' B2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 R B2 L' F' R2 D2 R' F2 L2 U F' L2 F' 
5. (13.03) D2 F D2 B D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 R' B' L U' B R2 D' L F2 L' 
6. 8.84 D B2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L B' L R' F' U2 R F2 D' L' 
7. 8.52 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F D F' R' U B' U2 R2 
8. 8.64 U' F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 U B' L F2 L2 D2 R2 D L' D 
9. 8.86 R L2 B2 L B' U' F U' R B' L' B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 D2 R' L' 
10. 10.00 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 L F' L D2 F2 D' R B2 F2 D 
11. 9.42 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F U B' F' U' R' U B2 R' U2 
12. 11.68 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D U' L' D R2 D R F' L2 B U R2 U2

edit: bjacob for requesting, uploading now 

Double edit: yep i suck
http://youtu.be/6cz1UEm9DIM


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 28, 2014)

Megaminx Average of 12: 1:53.10

Time List:
1. 1:48.92 
2. 1:56.54 
3. 1:47.13 
4. 2:04.42 
5. 1:44.76 
6. (2:05.46) 
7. 1:45.94 
8. 1:54.78 
9. 2:00.50 
10. 1:57.79 
11. 1:50.17 
12. (1:43.16) 

And I also got a 1:39.92 single!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

6 PBs today.

4x4 single: 1:14.06
5x5 single/ao5: 5:13.32 / 5:56.57
Feet single: 6:37.77 (PB by over 10 minutes)
2BLD single/ao5: 19.16 / 2.42


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

16.76 ZZ Ao100.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 28, 2014)

Average of 100: 10.27


Spoiler



1. 9.22 D' R2 F2 B R2 D' L U' R2 F U F2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 
2. 8.34 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R2 D' U2 L' U2 F D2 F' R 
3. (13.33) B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' U2 B2 F2 U2 B' R D' F' 
4. 9.00 L2 B R' B D2 L' F' L' U R B2 R' U2 B2 R L' B2 U2 R' F2 
5. 11.03 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R' B L D R2 U R U R2 U' 
6. 13.16 F2 U F B' R2 D L B U' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' 
7. 10.24 U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R' D U2 B F R B L D 
8. 11.90 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 L D2 B2 R U' F' D F' R B D L U' R 
9. 9.58 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 F D F U L B2 F' 
10. 9.21 B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F' D2 U F U R' F D' F2 R' 
11. 10.50 R F2 U' B L' F' U2 L' B R2 D B2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 
12. 9.96 L2 D' U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B' L R2 B2 R B L' U B2 
13. 9.51 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B' R' D' L2 F' D2 R' D2 L' D2 
14. (7.92) U R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' F' D F' L' D' L' B R D2 
15. 9.98 L' F' L2 U' F D F R2 L' B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 
16. 10.61 F' L' F2 D' B' D2 L' F B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 
17. 9.97 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' R D2 R2 U L R2 F D F2 U' 
18. 11.06 U2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2 L D L B' U' F' U' R F L' D 
19. 8.82 B2 L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R2 F' R' B D2 F2 U' L2 U' B' R' 
20. 8.31 B D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F' L R' U B L' D2 U' F U B2 
21. 10.75 L B2 D2 F' U D B' U2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 
22. 9.08 D2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 L D' F L2 R' U' R2 B' R' U' 
23. 10.94 D' R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R' B' F' U R2 D' B L' R' D R' 
24. 11.64 U2 F2 U R D' R L B' D' B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 
25. 9.20 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' L' F U' B D B' U' L D' L2 
26. 11.00 L2 B' L2 B' R2 B' U2 F' R2 B R2 U' F' L R' U F2 D F D' B' 
27. 11.07 R F' L2 U' L U D' F' B' R' F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' 
28. 10.59 F L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R U R' D' R B' R U' R' 
29. 9.18 B2 L U2 R D2 U2 L U2 R' U2 L U' B D F' D2 R F' L' B' F2 
30. 11.89 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R' B D' L' D' L2 U2 F' R' 
31. (13.40) L2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B R' F' L B2 F L' F2 L R 
32. 10.07 L' B' D R U' D' L B L' B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 
33. 8.11 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 U F2 D F' L' D' L U' R' U F2 L' B' F' 
34. 9.01 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B' U' R2 F' R U' L B L' U' 
35. 9.02 U' R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 U R U L B2 D U2 F' L U L 
36. 8.18 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R D' R' F L2 U L R 
37. 9.72 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' L' B' D' F2 U' F' L2 D2 F2 L' 
38. 8.67 D2 F L2 B R2 B R2 B U2 R2 F' U F2 R2 F L D U2 L F2 D' 
39. (7.66) B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 U B' R2 U F2 L U2 B2 L2 D U' 
40. 9.86 F L2 D' F' D' F' L' F' U2 R' L' D2 R' F2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 
41. 12.82 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 R' F' L D2 F L' D2 U' R' 
42. 11.19 U2 B D2 B2 R2 U' F B2 R' D F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 D2 B L2 B2 
43. (7.93) U2 F U2 B' L2 B D2 L2 R2 B F' U' B2 R U B' R' U2 R2 B' U' 
44. 12.50 F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 R D B' R2 F D' R U L' F 
45. 10.66 L2 D2 B2 R U' R2 B D2 R' D' L2 D F2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 
46. 10.32 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U' R' B' D R D B L2 U2 B' R' 
47. 10.28 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U F D' R2 U' B L R U R' F' 
48. 11.99 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 F' R' B L D2 R B' R' B2 
49. 9.10 F2 U2 B L2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 B F' D R2 U F' D' R D' R D' F' 
50. 12.22 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R' D' L2 B F' L B2 R' U L' 
51. 10.13 U' B' D' B R2 L' B D L' B U2 R2 F2 R2 F B2 U2 F' L2 U2 
52. 11.19 B R U R2 F2 R B2 U' F' B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 
53. 8.08 R' B2 D2 F2 L B2 L' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 D L D R U' B' F' D' 
54. 9.09 F L F' U D' F' R U2 L2 B L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 
55. 9.34 R D' B2 R2 F2 L D' L2 F' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D' F2 
56. 9.38 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 D U F' R B' R2 B L B D L' R' 
57. (6.95) R' D2 R U' R' U' L' U2 B' U' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 
58. 11.32 L2 U L2 D B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F' D2 L' D R' B2 F L2 F D 
59. (6.57) R' U F' L' F L' U F B' L D2 B2 R F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L U2 
60. 8.00 B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R' F L2 D U2 L2 F' L D' R2 
61. (13.38) L2 F R B2 R F' U2 F' R L2 D L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 
62. 12.88 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' F D F U B2 D2 F' L2 U2 
63. 8.59 L2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 B L' R2 U' L' R2 B' F' U R' D2 
64. 13.07 D L2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R D' R2 B2 L' F' R U F 
65. 9.81 U2 F R2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 D2 B U' B' L' B D F2 U2 L2 R U2 
66. 12.41 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R D' U' F D B2 F' 
67. 11.44 F2 U B2 R' B2 L U2 D' F' B2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L U2 
68. 10.96 B2 U R2 F' R2 U2 L F2 U R' L2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F L2 B' 
69. 13.21 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 L' B' L B2 F2 U L F R' U 
70. 9.35 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 R' B D2 R B2 U2 B2 D F' D' 
71. 9.73 F U D2 F B L' B2 R L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U' 
72. 11.54 L B2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 R' F2 U' B' R B' D B2 U' B' F' R' 
73. 9.22 B R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 D' B2 F D2 R B' F2 U2 R' U' F 
74. 9.77 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B L2 D' R2 D2 R' B2 R' F U 
75. 9.34 D2 F2 B' R' F D2 L U R L' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 
76. 11.69 D' R2 D2 R' B2 L U D2 R F' L2 B' L2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 
77. 9.19 B L B D2 L' D R F2 R D2 F R2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B 
78. 10.41 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U L B' F2 L R F' L F2 U2 
79. 10.38 R2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 U' R' D' L' R' U2 R2 F' L2 
80. 10.73 F U2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B U2 R' D B' F R F D' R2 F D R' 
81. 8.41 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L D U B F L' D' F D' R' 
82. 11.07 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D U R' D2 B D R' B2 L F2 D F 
83. 10.96 U2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 B R2 U' L' D2 R2 B' L D F D' L' 
84. 11.77 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 D' F' U' R B D B L2 B D R' U2 
85. 8.99 U B2 U' R2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 R' D' B' F' L' R' F2 R U' B R2 
86. 9.29 U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' R' U R' D' R2 D' L2 F L 
87. 11.53 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D' F' R2 D2 R B F2 R2 D2 U R' 
88. 12.40 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' R' B2 D' L2 U' B' F R U' 
89. (16.00) B2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R F' D2 B' D' R2 U2 R' U L 
90. 10.14 D' L' D2 L' B' L2 F U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L B2 R' F2 R F2 
91. 9.17 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 R2 B' U2 F2 U' R D' B D2 L2 B2 
92. 8.26 B' U R' L' U2 B' U2 F' L B2 U2 R2 L2 F B D2 R2 B' L2 F 
93. 10.31 R2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F D2 L2 F U R' B' L2 D' R' B L2 F' R 
94. 10.30 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 R' B2 F' L2 R U L' U L B 
95. 11.14 F R2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 D B L R D' F' R B D' 
96. 12.37 U L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U F' D' R2 B R' U2 F' U' 
97. (13.24) R F2 U' R2 F' B2 R' F' L B' D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 
98. 9.42 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L2 R U2 R B2 F2 D' R' B D B U2 B F' 
99. 9.74 R B2 L' D2 R' D2 R F2 R' B2 L' U' L2 U2 L2 B F2 U B L 
100. 9.07 L2 D U2 L2 D L2 R2 U' F2 R' F L F' U B2 L' D U2 R2 F2


stats: (hide)
number of times: 106/106
best time: 6.57
worst time: 16.00
current avg5: 11.63 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 8.11 (σ = 1.22)
current avg12: 11.07 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 9.18 (σ = 1.03)
current avg50: 10.58 (σ = 1.44)
best avg50: 9.88 (σ = 1.20)
current avg100: 10.35 (σ = 1.35)
best avg100: 10.27 (σ = 1.33)
session avg: 10.32 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 10.35
PB avg 5 and 50 and ok avg 100


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> 16.76 ZZ Ao100.


Your closing the difference, how much have you been practicing with ZZ?


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Your closing the difference, *how much have you been practicing with ZZ?*


I haven't, those were my first 100 ZZ speedsolves for a month. At least. I don't even know why I'm that speed.

Best average of 5: 3:15.07
1-5 - 3:26.30 (3:30.40) (3:00.16) 3:00.98 3:17.94

1. 3:26.30 Fw' B' Uw Bw2 D2 Fw Dw2 Lw' Fw' L' Rw F Fw Bw' Rw2 B U' R2 B Rw' U Rw' F Dw2 F Fw' Rw' D R2 Bw' Dw L' Lw2 U' Uw Fw' B2 R Dw D2 Rw2 B Dw' Rw2 U' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 R' Dw' F' L R' Fw2 Rw' Bw B U Uw R
2. 3:30.40 Lw' D2 L2 Lw2 R2 Dw Lw' F' Fw2 Bw' Lw' D R2 Dw' Bw' L Fw' Bw Lw B' L2 Lw' R' B' Uw' L' Bw2 U Rw2 R2 Fw' Bw2 U2 R' Fw2 Bw2 B2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 D' F' B Dw Bw' B U' Dw Fw R' Bw' L Rw F' Lw2 D2 Fw L2 D2 B2
3. 3:00.16 Dw2 Rw B' Rw2 Uw D' Lw Dw Bw L2 Dw2 B' Uw F2 Fw' Bw2 Rw D2 R U Dw2 R2 Uw2 Bw U2 D2 Fw U Uw Fw' U' Lw' R' Fw2 L2 D Fw' L' D2 L R Bw' U' Dw' D L2 Uw' Bw R2 Uw D' L Lw Dw Fw2 B' L Rw' Uw2 R
4. 3:00.98 U2 D' Fw U2 Dw D' F Rw' R2 Dw R' F U2 Uw Dw' Fw' B Uw L' Lw Rw' Bw' R Fw' U2 F Fw2 U Uw Dw2 D' F' Fw Rw' F2 D2 R2 U F Uw Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw F Fw R Dw D2 Lw F L Lw R Dw2 L Fw' Bw' L Lw2
5. 3:17.94 F B' D2 F' Fw2 B' Lw2 Dw' F' Uw D' B' Lw2 U L Lw Rw' U L' F Lw B2 D' Fw' R' Fw2 B Lw Rw' Fw2 Rw' D' Lw' R U' F Lw U Uw' R B2 R2 U' Dw2 Lw' Rw F Bw L' Lw Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Fw Rw' B U' F' Lw2

About to roll the two worst solves.

E: 3:30.83 and 3:47.01. :fp


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 28, 2014)

1. 5.95 D U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D U F2 D' R' F L F

full-step

EDIT: 
y2 // 
U' R D' R2 D' // 
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 
y' R U2' R' d R' U' R // 
R' F R y' R' U' R' U' R U R' U R // 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2// 

61 moves, 10.25tps
63 etm, 10.59etps


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 28, 2014)

Finally a sub 10 single that's not because of an LL skip.. PLL skip though :/
Still going for that full step sub 10


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 1. 5.95 D U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D U F2 D' R' F L F
> 
> full-step
> 
> ...



wut


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 1. 5.95 D U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D U F2 D' R' F L F
> 
> full-step
> 
> ...


gee... 10 TPS?! That's Faz speed!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> gee... 10 TPS?! That's Faz speed!



Just measuring pure TPS, Sameer is as fast or faster than Feliks.


----------



## GG (Jun 28, 2014)

yay
new pb's again; avg50 and avg12

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 11.42
worst time: 38.87

current avg5: 18.63 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 15.34 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 18.49 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 16.13 (σ = 1.56)

current avg50: 17.19 (σ = 1.63)
best avg50: 17.19 (σ = 1.63)

session avg: 17.19 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 17.46

avg12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.13
1. (11.42) L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B U B L2 R' B D B L' B2 
2. 16.70 R' B' D2 L2 F D R' L' B' U R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U F2 U 
3. 14.47 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 F' L2 F L' F2 D B' R' B2 U' L F' D' 
4. 17.10 B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' R' U' F U2 L2 U' B2 D2 
5. 15.40 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 L R2 U' F R' F2 R' F U' R 
6. 16.50 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B R F D B F D' L' F R' 
7. (19.97) F2 D B L F' R U2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R D2 F2 L' B2 U2 
8. 16.44 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 D L' F' D2 B2 D R2 F' U' 
9. 13.44 B2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B D B2 U2 R' U L' D U F2 
10. 15.23 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D B R2 U L2 U2 L' F' D2 L F 
11. 18.96+ B' R2 U2 B' L2 D' F U L F' R2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B' U2 F' R2 
12. 17.10 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L D2 F2 D2 F R' B F' L2 F' D L2 R U'



Also PB fullstep solve (11.42)


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Just measuring pure TPS, Sameer is as fast or faster than Feliks.


You can't assume that from just one solve.
But wow... 10.6 ETPS...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> You can't assume that from just one solve.
> But wow... 10.6 ETPS...



He does also have the PLL time attack UWR.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 1. 5.95 D U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D U F2 D' R' F L F
> 
> full-step
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> You can't assume that from just one solve.
> But wow... 10.6 ETPS...





Bindedsa said:


> He does also have the PLL time attack UWR.



There's his PLL time attacks, and his 2x2 skill. I've also seen several people say "Sameer, how fast can you do this alg I just generated" to get a measure of the alg's speedsolving potential, so I'm clearly not the only one who thinks Sameer has unusually good TPS.


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> There's his PLL time attacks, and his 2x2 skill. I've also seen several people say "Sameer, how fast can you do this alg I just generated" to get a measure of the alg's speedsolving potential, so I'm clearly not the only one who thinks Sameer has unusually good TPS.


Yeah, his TPS is incredible, I'm just not sure if you can assume his TPS is consistently equal to or better than Feliks' in a solve, where lookahead and recognition time can slow even the fastest cubers down.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.638, 56 moves, 12.074tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




951041111567128132143

RURDLUUULDDRULDDRULURRDLLLUURDLDRULDDRUULDRRUULDLURRDLUL


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah, his TPS is incredible, I'm just not sure if you can assume his TPS is consistently equal to or better than Feliks' in a solve, where lookahead and recognition time can slow even the fastest cubers down.



He was never talking about actual solving TPS. Of course Sameer's TPS in most 3x3 solves isn't as high as Feliks, otherwise he would average 7 seconds lol. He was just saying that Sameer's ability to turn quickly in general is as good as that of Feliks.


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> He was never talking about actual solving TPS. Of course Sameer's TPS in most 3x3 solves isn't as high as Feliks, otherwise he would average 7 seconds lol. He was just saying that Sameer's ability to turn quickly in general is as good as that of Feliks.


I think I misunderstood what he was trying to say, sorry! You're right.


----------



## kcl (Jun 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 1. 5.95 D U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D U F2 D' R' F L F
> 
> full-step
> 
> ...





This is awesome. Just wat. TPS PB?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> This is awesome. Just wat. TPS PB?



Of course. I remember having a high 9 tps solve, but I couldn't find any post of it in this thread (which I would have made).

2x2 1.68 avg12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.68
1. 1.63 F U2 F U' F U2 F' U' R U' 
2. 1.63 F2 R F' U R' U2 F R2 U' 
3. 1.66 F R' U' F U F' R2 F2 U 
4. (2.46) U2 F2 U F U R2 U2 R' U2 
5. 1.83 R F2 R' F R' F R' U F2 
6. 2.18 R' F R' U2 R' F2 U R' F 
7. 2.01 U2 F' R F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 
8. 1.48 U' F2 U R2 F R' U R U' 
9. 1.42 R2 U' F2 U R2 F' R2 F U 
10. 1.62 F R' F' U' F2 R U R U' 
11. 1.32 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 
12. (1.17) F' R2 F U' R' U R' F2 U'


----------



## imvelox (Jun 28, 2014)

*5x5*

(1:13.65), 1:11.80, (1:05.55), 1:09.08, 1:08.98 => *1:09.95* avg5


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 28, 2014)

4x4 (maybe first sub 50  )
49.987 U2 L2 U F2 L2 f2 F U2 D r2 D U' R r2 D' u f' B D f U' f2 B D' B' R' U' B2 L2 r2 F B u2 U' F u' D2 B2 u2 D'
I know I'm slow D:


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 28, 2014)

8.993 3x3 avg5! Second ever sub 9 average. 

1. 8.623 
2. 8.773 
3. 8.972 
4. 10.142 
5. 9.233


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yusssssss *3.591 pyra avg5*, 3.933 avg12. Stackmat.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-28
avg of 12: 3.933

Time List:
*1. (2.378) L' U' B' L B U' B' U u 
2. 4.756 U' L R L B' U L' U u 
3. 3.139 U B L' R' L' U L' U' l' b u 
4. (5.054) U' L' U L' R U R' B' l r b' u 
5. 2.878 U R' U' B R B R B b' *
6. 3.791 L' U R' L' U' B L' R' r u' 
7. 3.946 U L B U R' L B' U B' r' 
8. 3.308 L' R U R' B' R U' L b u 
9. 4.789 L B R L' B L' B' R u 
10. 4.122 U R' L R B R U' B' u 
11. 4.520 U B' L B U' B' R U l' r' u 
12. 4.082 U L U' R' B L' R U R' l r b' u





CiaranBeahan said:


> pyra: 3.582 avg5, 3.991 avg12! Come on!



Wow, we should race! lol, so similar to my times. xD

5.415 ao50, 5.526 ao100. I'll beat those easily soon


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 28, 2014)

55.40 Mega Sniggle on cam


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yusssssss *3.591 pyra avg5*, 3.933 avg12. Stackmat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I think I can beat your avg50 and avg100! 
Your avg5 is pretty good though, but try and beat 2.97!
Wanna race?


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jun 29, 2014)

My previous ao5 was low 14s.
Mean: 15.459
Average: 15.514
Best time: 11.200
Median: 16.073
Worst time: 18.631
Standard deviation: 1.902

Best average of 5: *12.849*
10-14 - (11.200) (14.751) 11.555 12.767 14.227

Best average of 12: *14.908*
5-16 - 14.376 13.951 (18.631) 17.927 17.006 (11.200) 14.751 11.555 12.767 14.227 16.379 16.141

1. 14.923 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' F L B' L B2 U B' R2 B L'
2. 14.292 D L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B' D2 U' R F' D' B2 U B D' U2
3. 17.747 D U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' D' B2 D2 B2 R D' F' U B'
4. 16.642 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 U' B' U' L U' R D' R2 B D' L2
5. 14.376 U L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' U2 B' U' R2 L' U' B' F D' R' L' D
6. 13.951 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L F2 U L F' D2 R' D' L2 U2
7. 18.631 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L U' F L2 B F' R' F U2 B U
8. 17.927 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' D' F' L' D2 B U R2 B' R2
9. 17.006 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D R' F' R' D B L' U B2 R' F' U
10. 11.200 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R U R L2 B F2 D' R L' U2
11. 14.751 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 R' D' F L' B2 L2 U2 F D U'
12. 11.555 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 U R2 D2 F D2 B' R B' U' R L2 F2 R U
13. 12.767 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U L B' F' R U' R2 B' L D2 R
14. 14.227 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R F L2 B L2 D' B' F2 R2 B2
15. 16.379 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U L' F' R2 D B'
16. 16.141 L2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D F L' D2 B' L F L D2
17. 16.375 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R' D B2 U' L2 B R D' R2 D2 U2
18. 16.796 U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 B R' F2 U R U R F U'
19. 16.297 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R' D F U' F2 R' U' B D U L' U'
20. 16.786 B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R' B U R2 B' D2 R B R L2
21. 15.341 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 R' U R2 L2 F R' B' U2
22. 16.006 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R U' L D' B2 R L2 F R B' U2

Both PB's. In the zone + Liying switch(had been using weilong) + song choice = gj


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 29, 2014)

Ummmmmm Ok what the heck?! I almost got a sub-10 single............. 
My global average is probably 22-23 seconds...
Damn my F2L is really bad. When I get scrambles like this I get crazzzzy times(compared to my average solve). I bet if I practiced only F2L I'd be sub-20 global in a heartbeat maybe even pushing Sub-15. 
I know this is a really REALLY lucky solve but it is full step. Last PB was PLL skip.


*PB Single: 10.976* 3.91 TPS? 

F2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 B F2 D F' D L B2 U B' U'

x2 // inspection
U2 L' B' // 4 move Xcross + Pair 
R U R' F U' F' // F2L #2
R U2 R' // F2L #3
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L #4
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r // OLL
U y R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ // PLL


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

13.69 Mo100.

Time to start rolling.

E: didn't get better than 13.65 before I started failing.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2014)

Mega PB single 54.47 and avg 100 1:11.52


----------



## qaz (Jun 29, 2014)

8.419 R' D2 R' B2 L F2 L2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 F' U' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 

y
L2 U2 R' U' R' F
U R U' R' y' U R' U R
y' R U' R'
y U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
U l' U2 L U L' U l U2
38 moves, 4.51 tps lol

second or third best time ever I think


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't plan on getting into pyra too much, but here are a couple of decent PBs for me:

*4.863 ao50*
5.066 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-29
avg of 100: 5.066

Time List:
1. 5.456 L' R' U' L B U' L U' L l' r' b' 
2. 4.232 L' R U' B R' B' L' B' r 
3. 5.123 U B U R' L' R' B' U' l r' u 
4. 4.308 U' L' B' U' R L U' R' l' r' b u' 
5. (3.283) U' R B' L' B' L U' B' l r' b 
6. 6.450 U' B L' U B' U L U' r b u 
7. 3.818 U B' U R' L' B R' U' r' b 
8. (9.721) L U' R L B' L U R' l' b u' 
9. 4.988 B R' L U' B L R' U l r b' u 
10. 3.843 R L' U B U' B L' R l u 
11. 4.095 U L' R' U' L U B' R U' l r' b' 
12. 6.522 L' B R U' B' R U L l' r u' 
13. 4.890 L' U R B' L' U B R l' b' u' 
14. 5.410 L U L' B R L R' L l' r' b' u 
15. 4.116 U' B' L' R U L' R' U' u 
16. 8.587 L R L' U' L R' B L l' u' 
17. 4.633 B' R' L R' U' B L B' l r' b u 
18. 4.535 R' L B' R' U' B U' L' r b' 
19. 8.755 U L' B R' B' L' U' R' l r b' 
20. 4.280 L' U' B L R' B R U' l' b' u' 
21. 5.908 U' B' R' L' B R B' U' l r' 
22. 5.187 U R' L U' L B' U L' l r' b 
23. 4.885 U' R U R' L' R' L' R' l r' b u' 
24. 3.820 U B R' U' R L R U' R' r b 
25. 3.444 U B' U B L' R U' R b u' 
26. (8.787) U' B' R' L R' B R L l' r' b' 
27. 4.375 U L R' L B R' U' R' r' b' u' 
28. 6.398 L B' R' L' B' L R' B' l' r' u' 
29. 3.760 U B U' B L' R' U' R' l b' 
30. 7.147 U' R L' R' B L B' U' l' r' b' u 
31. (3.319) R' L' R L' U' R' L B l' u 
32. 3.950 L U L' R' U' B' U L l' r b 
33. 3.494 L' R' B U B U' L U r' u 
34. 5.631 L' U B U' R' U' R' B l' b' u 
35. 4.835 U L U' B' R L B' L' U' l b' u 
36. 6.528 U' L R' B' R B' R U l r b u' 
37. 5.996 R B R L U' L B L l r' b' 
38. 6.336 L' U L B U' B' R L l r' b u 
39. 4.444 L U' L B U B L R r b' u 
40. 7.014 U R L' U' R' U B R U b 
41. 5.108 R' L R' B R' L' B R r 
42. 6.184 U' L' U' R' B' U' R' B l' u' 
43. 8.322 U L B U L R' B R' U l r b u' 
44. 5.335 R L B' U L' U L B' l b' 
45. 4.280 U B' U R B R' U B l' r b' u' 
46. 5.760 B R' L R L R' U B l b u 
47. 5.240 L R L U L R B L' r' b 
48. 4.258 U' R L R' L' R U B' r b' u' 
49. 5.528 B' L U' L' U' L' R' U l r u' 
50. 4.771 U B' L U B' R' L' R L' b u' 
*51. 6.241 U R L' B R' U B' U l b 
52. 5.464 L' R U B' L B L B R' l r' u' 
53. 4.087 U' R' L' R' B L' B' L' l r 
54. 4.985 U L R U' R B' U' R l' b 
55. 4.910 B' R' L' B U R L B' r' b' u' 
56. 5.704 L' R B R' U B L' U' r b' 
57. 4.468 U B R' L' B' L' R' U L' r b' u' 
58. 3.927 U B R' L' R L' B' L l' r b u 
59. 4.261 U L R B L B U' L l r b' u 
60. (2.812) U L' U' B' U' B L' U' l' u 
61. 4.129 U' B U L' B U B' U' l' r' u' 
62. 4.487 L' U' L' U' L' B L' R' r b' u 
63. 4.447 U L U' B R' U' R' L b u' 
64. 5.048 U L' R L' U R' L R U' l' r b' u 
65. 6.226 U L U B L U' B U l r b 
66. (9.530) U R' U B L R L B' L' r b 
67. 4.940 U L B' R L R B L' l r b u 
68. (3.193) U L R' L' R U R B' l b u' 
69. 3.840 U' B' L' B' U' L' U R' l' 
70. (9.286) L' U' R' B' R' L' U R' l b' 
71. 4.369 R U R B' L U' L' U' l u 
72. 5.563 U R L' U' L' R' U B' R' l' r u' 
73. 4.789 L U B R B U' L U' l r' b 
74. 4.753 U L R L' R' L U L' r b 
75. 5.380 U' B' U R L' R B U l' b u 
76. 5.479 U L' B' L R' U B L' b u' 
77. 5.345 L U L' R' U' L R L' l u 
78. 5.704 L' B' U' B L' U B' R' l r b u 
79. 4.553 R U' L R' B U B L' r b u 
80. 4.554 U R' U' R L R L R' l' r' u' 
81. 5.888 U B R' U R' B' R L' l r' b' u' 
82. 6.800 U' B U R U B U' L' l b u 
83. 5.643 U L B' R U L B R' r' u 
84. 4.189 L B R B' U L' B U l b' 
85. (9.006) U L B U L U' L' U B l b u 
86. 6.857 U' B' L' R' U' B' U' R U' l r' b u' 
87. 4.106 L U B L B U' R L l' r' b u' 
88. 4.232 L B' L' B' R' U L' R l' r b 
89. 4.011 L' U' B L' U' L R L' l' r b u 
90. 4.408 R' U B L' R' B L R r u' 
91. 4.696 R L R U' L' U B' R u' 
92. 7.052 U R' U' L R' U' L R' l' r' b 
93. 3.785 L R' L B' U' L U' R' B' r b' u' 
94. (3.088) U L R B' L' U' R' B' L l' b 
95. 4.044 U' L U R' U' B' U' B l' r' u' 
96. 4.596 U B' U L' R' L' B U l' r b' u' 
97. 3.902 U R B R U' B' L U' l b u 
98. 4.235 U L' B R' L' B' U' L' U' l' b' 
99. 4.212 L' R B U' B L' B L' R' l r b u' 
100. 3.651 U R L' B U R' L B' b*



I use 1-flip (on left) and some l4e/Polish V stuff if I have a terrible 1-flip case.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 29, 2014)

(29.86) U Rw2 L' F2 L Rw' Uw' F' Rw F' B' U Fw B' F D' L' Fw2 L' Uw' D U' Fw' F' R2 Fw B2 U2 F' L F' Rw2 Uw' B' L2 Rw' D L' U D

PLL was just parity


----------



## Iggy (Jun 29, 2014)

7.30 3x3 single, PLL skip. 4th best single ever


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

Rubik's cube
29-Jun-2014 19:12:43 - 19:15:57

Mean: 14.43
Average: 14.36
Best time: 14.09
Median: 14.37
Worst time: 14.95
*Standard deviation: 0.29*

Best average of 5: 14.36
1-5 - 14.37 14.30 (14.95) 14.42 (14.09)

1. 14.37 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L' F2 R F2 D' R B L' B' R
2. 14.30 B2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' L2 B' F2 U R D2 R' F R' D
3. 14.95 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R' B D' U B F' U2 B2 L' U2
4. 14.42 F2 L2 D B2 D F2 U B2 U R2 D2 B' D2 U2 L' D L F2 R' B D' L'
5. 14.09 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F U L' B R2 L B' R' F2 L2 U

E: 1-12 - 14.37 14.30 14.95 14.42 14.09 13.35 (12.20) (15.66) 12.92 14.76 13.82 14.19
Standard deviation: 0.89


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 29, 2014)

First legit planned out Xcross that wasn't lucky or easy. It was a pretty frantic solve because I was trying to do well. Probably could have been faster. Still sub-15 which is great, they are happening more often.



Spoiler



14.288 seconds.


U' F2 D' U B2 R2 U B2 D L2 F' L' B' D' F2 U' B' F' R U' F'

x2 y'
L2 D L B D L' U L U' R2 // Xcross
y U' R U2 R' // F2L #2
L' U L U L' U2 L // F2L #3
R' U2 y R U2 R2' F R F' // F2L #4
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U’ // PLL


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2014)

(1:00.06), 1:00.47, (1:08.67), 1:03.43, 1:00.74 = 1:01.55 PB


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

Last solve of the session, then suddenly this came up on Prisma.

PB average of 12: 1:03.11
8-19 - 1:01.99 (56.87) 1:07.86 58.20 1:04.43 1:04.32 (1:08.88) 1:01.88 1:05.04 1:07.66 1:00.12 59.60

I think I'll keep the session open and continue it later.

E: 28. 1:07.32 B2 D' Fw' Uw2 B R2 U D2 R' Uw' D2 Fw B' L R' Uw D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' R2 U Uw2 F Fw U Uw2 R2 F2 B U Fw2 L2 Rw

Not great, but it's an accomplishment that I didn't fail after something lucky happened (edge pairing was 3-2. No 3 to do after that). I even predicted it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 29, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> (1:00.06), 1:00.47, (1:08.67), 1:03.43, 1:00.74 = 1:01.55 PB



That consistency


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> That consistency



Haha, it is on cam too. Wanna see it? :3


----------



## andi25 (Jun 29, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> (1:00.06), 1:00.47, (1:08.67), 1:03.43, 1:00.74 = 1:01.55 PB


Awesome, gogogo for sub 1


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 30, 2014)

Finally got a sub-10 single! I currently average 16, and over the last few days I've got four sub-11s and maybe 20 sub-12s (most full step).

*9.588*: F2 B' U F B2 D R U R' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2

Ok now it's time to learn full OLL and full PLL.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 30, 2014)

andi25 said:


> Awesome, gogogo for sub 1



Haha thank you 

Done with mega for the night, Broke a bunch of PBs today 

Pbs are bold



Spoiler



stats: (hide)


number of times: 200/200
best time: *54.47*
worst time: 3:49.68

current mo3: 1:10.99 (σ = 1.98)
best mo3: 1:02.33 (σ = 4.35)

current avg5: 1:08.83 (σ = 1.78)
best avg5: *1:01.55* (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 1:13.60 (σ = 6.72)
best avg12: *1:06.30* (σ = 4.48)

current avg50: 1:11.18 (σ = 6.15)
best avg50: 1:10.02 (σ = 5.40)

current avg100: 1:11.28 (σ = 5.79)
best avg100:* 1:10.83 *(σ = 6.05)

session avg: 1:11.33 (σ = 6.31)
session mean: 1:12.53


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 30, 2014)

3x3 avg100 - 10.97

Single -7.357
avg5 - 8.842 PB
avg12 - 9.512 PB
avg50 - 10.668 PB
avg100 - 10.972 PB


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 30, 2014)

1:13.05 side event relay


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 30, 2014)

3x3x3

Average of 5: 13.40
1. (12.81) R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 R F R' D B2 L B F' U2 
2. 14.17 R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 R' D R' F L U R F2 D' 
3. (14.67) L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' L F U' F' U' F' U L' 
4. 12.93 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 B' L U2 R2 D' L' B2 R 
5. 13.11 R2 B R2 B2 L' U' B U F R B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 

PB, I think  OLL skip on the 13.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 1:13.05 side event relay



Erm what classifies as a side event? I would have thought that megaminx and feet for example would be side events but there's no way that could have been completed in a minute or so with whatever side events are left over.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 30, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm what classifies as a side event? I would have thought that megaminx and feet for example would be side events but there's no way that could have been completed in a minute or so with whatever side events are left over.


I used to think of the "side event relay" as Mega, pyra, sq1, clock. So it should be called side puzzle relay I guess
Now we should add skewb.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 30, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I used to think of the "side event relay" as Mega, pyra, sq1, clock. So it should be called side puzzle relay I guess
> Now we should add skewb.



That still seems quite difficult to get 1:13, even with just mega and sq1.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 30, 2014)

He's capable of 1:13 for those 4 puzzles: Mega 48, Sq-1 12, Pyra 5, Clock 8 = 1:13


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 30, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm what classifies as a side event? I would have thought that megaminx and feet for example would be side events but there's no way that could have been completed in a minute or so with whatever side events are left over.



I solved a Megaminx, pyraminx and a square 1, because Corey Sakowski, the Inventor of the side event relay, did not include clock.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Average of 5: 20.63
1. (28.73) L D2 B2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L D2 R' F D2 L' U' L2 D R' B D' U' 
2. (17.95) F2 U2 R D R2 L' B' L2 D L B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 B' L2 D2 F L2 U2 
3. 20.13 U2 F R2 F D2 B D2 B' U2 B' D2 L' U L' B F2 U L R U2 F' 
4. 20.35 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' R B' U B' R' U2 L D2 R' 
5. 21.40 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' D' R' F D U2 R2 U L2 F'

Average of 12: 21.23
1. 21.67 B2 U F2 D L2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' B R' U' R2 F2 U L' B F' 
2. 19.89 L2 B R' D' F2 U' F D R2 L' U F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 
3. 22.19 F L2 F R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 R' F L U L' U2 F2 R 
4. 18.45 F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R' B' U' R' D' F L' F2 U2 R' D 
5. 23.48 L' R' B2 D2 R B2 U2 L D2 F2 R2 F' D' F D2 U' B L F2 U2 F2 
6. (28.73) L D2 B2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L D2 R' F D2 L' U' L2 D R' B D' U' 
7. (17.95) F2 U2 R D R2 L' B' L2 D L B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 B' L2 D2 F L2 U2 
8. 20.13 U2 F R2 F D2 B D2 B' U2 B' D2 L' U L' B F2 U L R U2 F' 
9. 20.35 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' R B' U B' R' U2 L D2 R' 
10. 21.40 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' D' R' F D U2 R2 U L2 F' 
11. 23.46 D2 B U2 L D' B U' B L D' L2 U D2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 
12. 21.32 D2 L B2 L D2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 R B' L' U' B F2 D B2 D F2 R' 

OH PBs


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 30, 2014)

10.07 avg 100!
stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 6.98
worst time: 14.78

current avg5: 10.81 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 8.66 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 10.14 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 9.35 (σ = 0.78)

current avg25: 10.32 (σ = 1.13)
best avg25: 9.55 (σ = 0.80)

current avg100: 10.08 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 10.07 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 10.08 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 10.12



Spoiler



Average of 100: 10.07
1. 9.89 F2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 D' B' D2 U L2 F U B2 U F' 
2. 9.74 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B U' L F' R' F' D' L2 R' F2 
3. 8.74 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B L U' L R2 F2 R D U 
4. 8.45 D2 F R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' U' L B D L' F D2 R' F 
5. 8.44 U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' F D' L' F2 R' U2 L' B D F2 
6. 10.89 R2 B2 R B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' F' U R F' D L2 B' F L' D2 
7. 8.78 B2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L' U2 L' U L' R B R F2 U' 
8. 9.44 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' B U2 F2 R' B R2 B2 U' B' 
9. 10.84 L2 R2 F U2 B U2 R2 F' D2 F U2 R U F2 R' B' L R' F' R2 B' 
10. 9.03 R2 B' L2 U' L' D' B' R2 D2 R D2 B' L2 F R2 B R2 B' R2 B U2 
11. 8.50 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U L U L2 F2 D' F D' R F' U' 
12. 10.05 U' F' D2 L F2 U R U' B' R U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 
13. 10.05 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B U' R2 B' D U2 L' R B L2 U 
14. 10.20 F2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 F U2 B R' F R D' F' U2 R B' R2 F 
15. 10.25 B2 R' L2 U2 F' U B D F2 R D2 B2 L2 F' B2 U2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 
16. 8.78 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F' R' B' L U' B' U2 B2 F2 D' 
17. 11.22 L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F' D' B U R' B' L2 F U L2 
18. 9.82 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' U R B D F R2 B' L' B' 
19. 10.03 F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 D' F2 R' U' L U B' F' R2 B2 
20. 10.74 F2 L' R' U2 B2 L2 R D2 F2 L' B' F U L F2 D' R' B L U2 
21. 12.06 R2 D' L2 D U F2 D F2 R2 F2 U B' R' B' R2 B L' F2 D' B R' 
22. 9.34 F U L' D' F R' U F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 
23. 8.18 D2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 L' R' U2 R B' F' D F2 U2 R' B D L2 R 
24. 8.94 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 L U B' R D2 F2 L' F2 R' 
25. 9.40 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 B R' B R2 U R2 B' D2 U' R' 
26. 8.06 F R' L2 D B2 U L U' R B D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 
27. 10.44 L2 B D2 B F2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 B R' F' L' U' B' R2 D' U' L' B' 
28. 11.55 U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 L2 D' U R B2 U' B2 D F' R' F 
29. 11.70 U2 L2 F U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D' L U R U' F' D U2 R' 
30. 8.31 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 D B' R B F2 U B 
31. 9.58 D U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 R2 B D2 B R2 D2 U2 L' B2 R F U' 
32. 11.74 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 U' L R D' L2 B2 D' L2 B' L 
33. 10.94 F D F2 D2 L2 F' B2 L2 U R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L 
34. 11.53 R U2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B' U2 B' R U' B2 F D' B R2 
35. 9.36 R2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B' F' D L R' U L' D B2 L2 D R' 
36. 9.06 F' U2 L F2 B2 R2 B' U' F R U2 L' U2 B2 R2 L' F2 L F2 
37. 10.46 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L' D B R' U L U' F2 U2 F2 
38. 9.42 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' F' R D2 B' R2 F' D2 L D2 
39. 11.17 B2 F2 D' U F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F L F2 U2 R D' L F2 R2 D 
40. 10.50 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 R F U2 R2 F' U' B2 D F' D' L2 
41. 11.14 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R' B' L D' L' U2 B2 D F2 B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U 
42. 9.98 F U2 B2 R2 U' F U2 D L B' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F 
43. 9.55 F2 U2 L' U D2 B' D' R U D2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L D2 
44. 9.20 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 R' U B' D' B' R' U L2 R2 
45. 9.88 L2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 R' U F2 R F2 L F' R B2 F2 
46. 9.22 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 B' F2 L' D B F2 L' B2 D B' L' F' 
47. 12.00 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L' D2 B' R U' B F D L2 F2 
48. 10.66 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 F D' F2 R B D' B' L F 
49. 9.98 F' D' R F2 U D' F' D B L F2 U' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 
50. (13.14) L' D2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 D R2 F' U' L' U F' L2 B F' 
51. 9.95 F2 R' F U2 D L' D B' R' F U R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 B2 D' 
52. 8.04 B' D2 B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 L' F U2 F' D B U' L2 F' 
53. 9.76 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L U2 F L2 B F L D L' R2 
54. 9.86 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 B F2 L2 R' D2 B' F' L' B L' F2 D' U' B' 
55. 9.87 F' U2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 L2 R' B' U' R2 B L2 U R2 D' 
56. 10.21 B2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U B' F U B2 F2 L' F' D2 U R' 
57. 11.44 F2 L' U2 L D2 L F2 R' F2 U2 L' U R B2 F' U2 B2 U L2 R 
58. 10.68 F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L D R B2 L' F R2 U L' R' 
59. 10.23 F' L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' F2 R B' L' D U2 B L' B2 F2 R' 
60. 11.38 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R D L D2 B2 D' U F' R B D 
61. (7.32) R B2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 D' B U B' F2 L' F2 D2 U' B' 
62. 11.55 F L2 B R2 B R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' D U' R' D L F' U B2 U' B 
63. 11.18 U B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F R2 F' D2 R U R2 D L U' 
64. (6.98) L2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 B' D R D L U2 B' F2 R D2 
65. 10.38 F2 B R D R2 F' L D' R' F' D2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 B2 D' R2 L2 
66. 9.62 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' R' D2 B2 R B2 D' R2 D L' F' R2 D B R2 
67. 11.54 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B D' R B2 L B' L2 F' L2 U B' 
68. 11.54 D F B U' R2 L D B U L U2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 D' 
69. 8.97 F B' U' L F D L F U' F' D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 U2 B U2 B 
70. (7.35) L U2 F2 R B2 U D' F' L F2 U2 L F2 R U2 L' D2 L D2 
71. 8.47 B2 L2 U B2 D U B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B' D' R2 B2 F2 R U' L U2 
72. 8.98 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B D U2 F' D2 L R U F D2 
73. 10.23 U R2 U L2 D F2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L B' F2 R D' L' B' F R D2 
74. 9.15 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 B L' D' U F L' U' F D F2 
75. (13.29) L D' B' L F R' F' R2 F' B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 D 
76. (14.78) D2 L F' U2 R2 B2 D R' F2 U' R B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 L F2 
77. (7.39) D2 B R2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 B' R' B2 F2 U L R2 U2 B' U' B' 
78. 9.43 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 U' L2 U2 B D' B L' U' R 
79. 11.28 D L F' U' R L U' F R2 U D2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 
80. (13.80) L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U R2 F L B2 L2 D' L' B R' B D' 
81. 12.24 R U2 L2 F B2 D B' R' U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' 
82. 10.93 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' F2 R D U L' U2 B L2 R U' 
83. (12.69) L2 U2 B F U2 F R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U' R' D' L B U2 B2 R' U' B2 
84. 7.92 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 D' L' F2 U B' R F U B2 
85. 10.74 F R2 L B' U B' U2 B' U' R D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 R' 
86. 10.21 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' F2 L F2 R2 D L' F' U' R U' L' D F' 
87. 11.19 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L D L' R D B R F' L R' 
88. 9.18 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 R B' U' R2 D B U2 F' U' B2 R2 
89. 10.57 F' U2 L2 B' L B' U' B D' F U2 F D2 F' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B 
90. 10.10 F' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 F2 L D L2 F L' F2 D2 F L R' 
91. 11.77 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D B D U' R' D U2 L R2 B D' F2 
92. 8.97 U L' F' R U R B2 L2 U' F' D' B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U 
93. 9.26 R' B' U2 L2 D' R' D R B2 U' D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F 
94. 9.74 B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F' D' L F2 D2 L2 B' U R2 
95. 8.80 L2 R' F2 U2 L D2 L' D2 R D2 B2 D' L' B' R2 U F D2 L2 F 
96. 10.38 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B' R F' U' B2 U B' D2 U' R' 
97. (7.87) U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' L' D' B U L D' B D2 L2 D 
98. 11.42 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L D B' L2 B D F L2 D' F2 
99. 11.69 L2 U L2 D B2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 L R2 D2 F' R' B F D2 L U2 
100. 9.96 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' D' L' U L2 R2 D L2 D' L F'


----------



## imvelox (Jun 30, 2014)

1:51.82 *6x6* single OLL PARITY


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pyraminx Single: 4.001!
Pyraminx Ao5: 7.023!

Times: (4.001), 9.451, 5.684, 8.367, 7.018
4.001 Scramble: R L' U L' U' L R' B' l' u


----------



## Riley (Jun 30, 2014)

PB avg5, pretty sure there were no skips.

Average of 5: 7.79
1. 7.70 U2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' F L F L' D U' L' F2 
2. 7.87 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F D2 F D2 R2 B2 U F' U' L D F2 D' F' 
3. (8.47) R' U2 D' R F2 L' B L U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 
4. 7.79 R' D B' D R' D' L2 F' U' B2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 
5. (7.63) R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' F R' B2 D2 F R2 F2 R' D' U2

edit: also a 51.30 5-cube relay!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 30, 2014)

9.75 avg100

Improving slowly...


----------



## timeless (Jun 30, 2014)

timeless said:


> 11.92 D2 U' B2 U F2 R' D2 B' L2 B L' U2 R2 L2 U2 R' D F2 L' U2 B' R F2 L R'
> 2nd sub 12, anti sune U' sune coll, pll skip



3rd sub 12 ccw a perm
11.88 U' B L D' L F2 D' B D2 U B' R F2 U L' D L2 D' U L2 F2 L' B' L2 U2


----------



## Julian (Jul 1, 2014)

Average of 5: 38.37
1. (36.90) B' r2 f2 U B2 U' f U2 B' U' F B u' B2 R2 U2 R' L B2 F L' r B' D B' L u f' R r2 L' F' D B2 F2 L R2 U B' D' 
2. (41.56) F r' D f U' L R2 B f2 r2 D2 L f' r' B' f u' f2 B' u2 U' L r2 U r' U R D2 F B2 D2 u f2 L r2 F L' U' r' F' 
3. 38.30 L D2 F' f U u2 f r F2 L u U r2 L2 R2 u' B' D F2 R2 B2 u R2 r' U B' R2 f U R B U2 B' R r L2 f2 L' f' D2 
4. 37.90 U' u f u r' R u B2 f' R2 u2 U F' U F' B f2 D u U2 f L' R r2 U' r2 F U2 R L2 r' f' L' R2 F B u f B' u' 
5. 38.91 r f u F u' r' u R u2 L' R' f R B' u2 B' r U F' f D2 U f2 B D' U' L B2 u L D2 r' u2 r F R L' f U2 F2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 1, 2014)

Registered for my first competition out of Ontario?~


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 1, 2014)

53.54 megaminx single! On cam of course :3


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 1, 2014)

Ao5 PB: 18.700


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-30
avg of 5: 18.700

Time List:
1. (17.630) R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B' L D' L F2 U' L2 B' F2 
2. (24.690) R' U2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D2 U' B' U2 F D2 U' L' F R2 U 
3. 18.460 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L R F2 U' B' L' B2 R' D F' 
4. 19.760 U F2 D' R L' B D' F2 R2 F U' B2 U R2 D B2 D R2 D L2 D' 
5. 17.880 F2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 B L2 F' R2 F' R D2 B L D B R' D2 B2 U'


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Ao5 PB: 18.700



My goodness you're killing me! Great Job!


----------



## imarichie (Jul 1, 2014)

OH time stuff
14.27 sniggle
21.28 avg of 5
22.95 avg of 12
24.69 avg of 100


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Session average: 9.514
1. 7.593 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' 
2. 10.676 R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R' 
3. (6.708) U R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' 
4. 9.513 R U R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R 
5. 7.615 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 
6. 10.791 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 
7. (11.276) R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' 
8. 10.896 U R2 U R' U' R U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R U R2 U' R U2 R U R U2 R U' 

OH 2 Gen scrambles to warm up for OH. Pretty good I guess?


EDIT: 23.364 ao50


Spoiler



Session average: 23.364
1. 24.554 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B D2 B2 D L' D' B2 L' U F D B' D 
2. 22.799 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 L D R U L2 B' R U2 F' U 
3. 20.921 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 F' U2 F L F D' R2 B2 D' B L2 U2 R 
4. 23.713 B L2 B' F' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' L' F U L2 D' L' R' F' R2 
5. 22.300 L F2 R D B L' D' B R2 F' L2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 
6. 27.659 U B2 R2 D R2 B2 U F2 U2 B' U L' F' L2 F2 R' U' L' R 
7. 22.441 B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F' D R' D F R' F' R' U2 B 
8. 21.421 L D R' L' U' L B' R2 L F' U B2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 
9. 20.704 B2 L' D2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B L' D B2 R2 D B' D2 L 
10. (18.903) U2 F U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' D' L' F U' B2 L2 D L R' U 
11. (29.009) R2 F' R2 F L2 F D2 F R2 F L2 U' F D' L B2 D' U B D 
12. 24.223 L2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 F' R' F' D2 U' B' F' L F2 U' 
13. 24.550 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L' B D2 U R' B2 R' U' L' R2 F' 
14. 24.060 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R B2 F' D2 U B' D' F U F 
15. 21.399 F2 B2 U2 D' B D L' U R' U F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B' 
16. 22.503 U2 F2 L' U2 L D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 F D2 U B2 R' D2 U F R F 
17. (18.796) D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' F L2 F L2 U R' B' R' D U2 
18. (33.726) R F' B' U' B' U2 B' L D' R U2 L' D2 R L2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 
19. 22.043 D' F' D' B2 D2 L' F' R' D B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 U2 F 
20. 24.424 D' L2 U F2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B' U' F' L D U B2 D B' R 
21. 20.818 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' B' F' R' F L F' D B' 
22. 23.142 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 B F' D2 R' D2 B2 D F' L' R2 U' B D 
23. 25.589 B' L D' F2 R2 L' U2 L B U R F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 R U2 L U2 
24. 22.260 F' D R D' R' B' U R U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 
25. 27.969 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D F' R U B' R U2 B F' R2 U' 
26. 19.936 R2 D2 R B2 L' R2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U F R' B2 D' U L' B R U 
27. 21.577 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 F' L' R2 D B2 U2 R B L D 
28. 25.216 F' L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F2 L' D' B F2 R2 D L' F2 L' 
29. 28.133 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 F R' U B2 D' R' U2 F2 R' D2 
30. 22.072 L2 U' B' D' F' B' R' B' U2 R L2 B2 U2 D L2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 
31. 21.849 L2 B U2 B2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' R' B2 U L F2 R' B' D2 R2 F' 
32. 26.435 F U' R2 F D2 R2 L' U B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 L2 
33. 21.634 L2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 F U2 L' F2 L' U2 B D L' R' 
34. 21.029 U2 D2 L' B2 D' B U' R F' R F2 R2 U D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 U' 
35. 22.341 F2 U2 R B2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 F' D' U B' U F' U' F R F 
36. 23.788 B2 D2 R F2 L' U2 R D2 L U2 B' D2 F U B' U F2 U2 R 
37. 24.335 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 L R' D R B F2 L U2 R2 U2 
38. 25.712 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U F2 U R B L' D U' F R U B2 L2 
39. (29.617) L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' R F' R' U' F' U B L' B F2 
40. 23.713 F2 U2 F D R' F' U D2 B R F2 L U2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 
41. 22.544 R2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 F L2 F2 L2 R' U' B L' D F2 R U F D 
42. 23.344 L2 D B' R L2 U2 F2 D' F' U R2 U2 D F2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 
43. 23.709 U2 F' L' U' D B' U2 L D' R B' R2 F R2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 
44. 20.692 B' R2 U2 B U2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 R D' U L' D2 F U' L D L2 
45. 25.500 D2 B2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U' F' R B2 R2 D2 U R2 
46. 21.624 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 F' R' B L D R' U B F2 U2 
47. 25.273 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 F D2 L D2 R' U' B D2 B2 D2 F' 
48. 23.398 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F' R2 F2 D U2 R' F D' F2 U2 
49. (18.208) D' R' B U' D' F' R L' B D R L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 U 
50. 24.658 L2 F U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F R2 D L' B2 F' U2 L R2 D' L F


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Session average: 9.514
> 1. 7.593 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
> 2. 10.676 R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R'
> 3. (6.708) U R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U'
> ...



Hmm. I can do the 2-gen faster but I am slower at OH then you. But I rarely practice now.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 1, 2014)

WOOOOOOO! 
Average of 5: 59.93

(56.16), 1:02.89, 58.41, (1:07.69), 58.48


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 1, 2014)

1:23.61 professor pyraminx single. This thing would be so much if the turning was decent for speedsolving :/


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 1, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> WOOOOOOO!
> Average of 5: 59.93
> 
> (56.16), 1:02.89, 58.41, (1:07.69), 58.48



What. What. Wat. HOLY OMG


----------



## kcl (Jul 1, 2014)

5.19 PLL skip watwatwatwat I'll try to reconstruct

D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D B' L R2 U B F' D' R2 U L

Edit: found it

z2 y// inspection 
D L U L F'// cross
U L U' L'// first pair
U L' U L// second pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'// third pair
R' U' R U R' U' R// fourth pair
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'// OLL
U2// AUF

45 HTM, 8.67 TPS


----------



## TDM (Jul 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 5.19 PLL skip watwatwatwat I'll try to reconstruct
> 
> D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D B' L R2 U B F' D' R2 U L


What I'd have done:

z2
u L U L F'
U L' U L2 U2 L'
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R

Easy F2L, especially the start. Also rotationless.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 1, 2014)

PB Ao5 again. Weeee



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-1
avg of 5: 18.403

Time List:
1. (14.980) L' B R U2 D' F' L2 D' L' U' D2 F D2 B' D2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 
2. 19.160 D' F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U B' R U2 F' R B R U B D 
3. (20.330) F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 D' L D F' L' B R2 F L' U2 
4. 19.480 F2 D2 L D2 R' D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' L R D' B F' R 
5. 16.570 R' L2 B2 R L2 F2 B R' D R2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 U R2 F2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 1, 2014)

pyraminx

solves/total:100/100 Mean:4.204
best: 1.612 | worst: 8.590


current mean of 3: 4.076 
best mean of 3: 3.095

current avg of 5: 3.867
best avg of 5: 3.313 

current avg of 12: 4.074 
best avg of 12: 3.678

current avg of 50: 4.082 
best avg of 50: 4.028 

current avg of 100: 4.167 
best avg of 100: 4.167 

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

1.612 is my best solve but I also got a 1.63 earlier in the average. PB avg 12,50 and 100. LOL that 8.59 though!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 1, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> pyraminx
> 
> solves/total:100/100 Mean:4.204
> best: 1.612 | worst: 8.590
> ...



What method do you use?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 1, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> What method do you use?



I don't know the name but all I do is solve the first side minus the last edge, do a setup move and solve the rest with a 3 cycle. Pretty weird huh?


----------



## kcl (Jul 1, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-1
avg of 12: 4.56


Time List:
1. 3.11 B' U L' U' R' L B' R 
2. 3.55 R' L' R' U' L' B' R U' 
3. 4.55 R L U R B U R' U' 
4. 4.62 L' R B R' U' R U R 
5. 4.78 R' L U L' B' R' U B' R' 
6. (7.43) R' B' U L U R B L 
7. 4.56 B' R' L B' R U L R 
8. 6.89 L B' R' U B' U' L' B' L' 
9. (2.83) L R' L U B' L' B R' 
10. 5.46 U' R U R' U L' U' R' L 
11. 3.54 U L' R' L U' L U L' R' 
12. 4.56 B U' L' U' R' U R' L' R

On cam, decent enough, I'll go for sub rami another day.


----------



## GG (Jul 2, 2014)

avg5=14.66


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 2, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't know the name but all I do is solve the first side minus the last edge, do a setup move and solve the rest with a 3 cycle. Pretty weird huh?



Do you think it's beginner's polish v or polish v?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 2, 2014)

It looks like beginner's polish v. But I think I should polish v by the looks of it, maybe I could one day get a sub 4 avg100 with it.
LOL, thanks for telling me what method I use!


----------



## Julian (Jul 2, 2014)

@Ciaran, by "setup move" do you mean 1 move or 1 edge? And if it's 1 edge, do you do the edge in the back, or any edge?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 2, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't know the name but all I do is solve the first side minus the last edge, do a setup move and solve the rest with a 3 cycle. Pretty weird huh?



Oh cool this is what I tend to do a lot of the time. Good to see that it can actually achieve good times. :tu


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2014)

12.20 OH avg5
13.03 OH avg12

Average was on TTW, and the first 10 solves were 2H, so I don't know the overall avg.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 2, 2014)

3x3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-2
solves/total: 51/51

single
best: 8.44
worst: 16.00

mean of 3
current: 11.49 (σ = 0.88)
best: 10.33 (σ = 0.65) 

avg of 5
current: 11.58 (σ = 0.72)
best: 10.61 (σ = 0.16) *PB*

avg of 12
current: 11.57 (σ = 0.88)
best: 11.57 (σ = 0.88) *Pretty Decent*

avg of 50
current: 12.38 (σ = 1.28)
best: 12.38 (σ = 1.28) *PB*

Average: 12.37 (σ = 1.27)
Mean: 12.39



Spoiler: Time List



1. 11.87 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' B2 U' B R2 B' R U' R2 D' L U' 
2. 11.76 D2 B D2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' L2 D' L2 U' L U R2 D B2 R' B' 
3. 11.91 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 L' U' F' D' B' U R' B2 D R 
4. 13.62 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D' L' U2 L F2 D2 
5. 10.86 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D B' F' D F U R' U2 L' F2 R' 
6. 11.58 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' R' F' D' B' R' D B' R2 F' 
7. 13.18 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 F' D R' U B U2 L R' F2 U' R' 
8. 12.10 D' L2 R2 D' U' F2 D B2 F U B2 F2 U' L B2 R F2 D 
9. 12.18 B2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U B' R U B2 R2 F' R' B D U' 
10. 12.93 B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U F' D' U B2 F D F2 
11. 13.61 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R U' B L' U R' F L U' 
12. 10.92 U2 D' F2 D' F R D L U2 R U F2 R2 U D' F2 B2 D' R2 B2 
13. 14.04 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' U F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' F' 
14. 16.00 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F L B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 
15. 10.94 B2 D2 B U2 F D2 B L2 B U' R2 D2 F' L' R' D R2 U R 
16. 11.67 U' L' U2 F' R F2 U' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 L U2 D2 F2 L' F2 
17. 12.92 B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B U' B2 U L' U F' D' U' L2 
18. 14.15 U2 B2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D R' U2 B2 F R2 U' B' U2 L R U' 
19. 11.60 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 U' B2 L F L' R' F2 U F' R' 
20. 13.65 U2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B' R2 U F' R' U' B2 R2 B' U2 
21. 8.44 L F2 D2 L' D' F B U R' D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 
22. 15.29 R' U2 F2 L B2 L U2 R' D2 R' B D F2 U' F L' U' R D' U 
23. 13.81 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L U' B L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D 
24. 10.71 D2 F U2 B2 L2 B R2 F' R2 B2 U' F D' U' B2 U2 L' B2 D R' 
25. 12.87 B2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 L F2 L U' F' L2 R U 
26. 10.73 D2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 R B2 F' D' B2 U2 F D' B' U L' 
27. 15.10 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U B' L F2 L' U2 F' L R2 
28. 11.76 F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 L B' D2 R D' L R U' F2 U2 
29. 10.92 R F2 R U2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 U2 L U B D B U' B2 L' D2 R' 
30. 11.82 L U2 R' U' F' R U2 B' L B2 R' F B L2 F2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 
31. 12.47 B D' L2 U2 R U' R D F2 L' F' R2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 F U2 
32. 14.70 R' B2 D' F R U' F' L B2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 
33. 14.44 D2 F U2 F R2 F D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R' U' B' D' F' D2 U B U 
34. 13.70 U2 F' U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' U' B F2 L' B2 U2 F L' D' B 
35. 11.50 F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D' R2 B R2 F U' R D U2 F2 L R2 
36. 12.97 F' R2 L' D F2 U2 L F' L2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 
37. 14.07 F U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' F' R D B F' D U2 L2 U2 L' D 
*38. 10.42 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D' F U' L2 D R D2 U' L' U' 
39. 14.03 L2 F L2 D' B' U' L D B2 R D2 R2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 
40. 9.58 D2 R' U2 L' R U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B' R2 U F' L2 D' L B 
41. 10.71 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 F R' B2 F2 D2 F L2 U F' R D2 
42. 10.70 D' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R' D' U2 R' B F R U L' F'* 10.61 Average of 5
43. 12.82 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L B' F' U' B R2 D2 L F L' R2 
44. 11.72 B2 L2 D' L' U2 B2 R2 U B' U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 
45. 12.89 L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' U' B F2 U2 F D2 R' U' F 
46. 11.64 B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 R U L2 F R2 D' B' F R2 U' R 
47. 15.21 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L U2 R' B U L2 B' D U2 B R2 
48. 10.76 B' D2 F U2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D B U' B' U2 B R' B' U2 F2 
49. 11.85 U2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R U' B D' L2 R2 U' L B' R2 D2 
50. 10.49 B L2 D F D' R2 U F D L' B2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D 
51. 12.13 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U L D U B' L F2 R D2 F'




12.00 Skewb Average of 5

Time List:
1. 11.20 U L R' U B' L' U L' 
2. 9.63 R L R' B R L' B R 
3. 13.89 R U L B' U' L' U' R U' 
4. 14.51 U B U' L' B' U L U' R L' 
5. 10.90 L U R L U L' B U


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 2, 2014)

Julian said:


> @Ciaran, by "setup move" do you mean 1 move or 1 edge? And if it's 1 edge, do you do the edge in the back, or any edge?



It's one edge, and I also do just any edge, not just specifically the back edge.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Session average: 19.85
1) 18.71
2) 18.14
3) 18.67
4) 22.16
5) 24.36
SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scrambles were quite lol and I did quite a lot of y2s... and yet.

EDIT: Continued it to get 21.47 ao12. PB.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally sub 12 Ao100,
avg of 100: 11.82
Actually had a sub 12 average on solve 160 and rolled it into a 12.04 average of 200. I can feel the global sub 12 coming


----------



## imvelox (Jul 2, 2014)

1:48.53 *6x6* PB single
1:57.07 *6x6* PB Mean of 3 ( 2:01.51, 1:48.53, 2:01.16)

I was recording but before these solves the phone turned off!!
 i Really wanted a sub1:50 on cam


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 2, 2014)

Another sub 1 mega average of 5 59.88

1:01.05, 59.37, 59.23, (1:09.03), (59.08)


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2014)

First solve on my new 54.5mm (?) AoLong, 12.04 with V perm.

Has anyone else had spring noise on MoYu cubes they've bought? I had bad spring noise on my WeiLong when I first got it (which I later found to be a missing washer), and now on my AoLong both the blue and green sides make a horrible noise.
E: now only the yellow and blue sides are making a noise, with blue not being as bad as before...


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 2, 2014)

30.248 4x4 w/ G-perm

+ 32.x with OLL parity


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2014)

42. 9.72 D B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D' B L' B F' R2 L' U2 R2 U' B
ZBLL

79. 11.72 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L F2 L' F R B' U' L' B U2 B
80. 11.20 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D' F L U' F' L F' R D' R L
81. 12.38 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 L' F' D L2 D' R B' L D2 R' D
82. 11.79 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F' D' R' B2 L2 U B2 R' L2 D
83. 13.08 F2 R2 U R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R' D' U2 F R F' D L D' U2

First 3 are 11.77 Mo3, 11.96 Ao5

The AoLong is good, and the spring noise seems to have gone for now.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 2, 2014)

19.91 OH avg5 on this week's weekly comp. 3rd sub 20


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 2, 2014)

5.262 Skewb ao100 PB! My 5.380 before this was keyboard, but this is stackmat 

*4.412 Average of 12 is bolded.* .011 off my PB, soooo... 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-2
avg of 100: 5.262

Time List:
1. 4.442 R U B' U' B U' R U L' 
2. 6.201 B' R L R L' U L B' R' 
3. 4.847 U R L' R U' B' R B R' L 
4. 5.582 U R' B U' R B U' B' R' 
5. 5.661 U R B' R U' B' U' B' L 
6. 5.464 L' R' B' L B' U R' U R 
7. 6.735 R B' U L R' U B' U R 
8. 5.569 B L U L U' L R' L' R 
9. 5.465 B U R' U' L B' U' R B' 
10. 5.400 L' R B L R L' R L 
11. (2.825) R U R B' R U B R' 
12. 7.347 B U L R U L' R' U' 
13. 5.680 U' B' L' R' B' U R' B' 
14. 4.173 B' L U L U R L' B L 
15. 6.186 L' R U' L' B' L R' L' 
*16. 4.713 B' R B' R B R' L' U' 
17. (1.851) U L' R B' L' B R L 
18. (7.823) B' L' B' U' L U B U' 
19. 5.420 R' U' B' U R U L B L' 
20. 5.211 R U' R' L' U' L' B L R' 
21. 4.495 U' L B' R' U' L B' U R 
22. (3.319) B' L B' R' U' R' U R' U R' 
23. 5.222 R' U B' U L B' U L' U' 
24. 3.994 L R U R' U R' L R' L' 
25. 4.624 U' R' B U' R' L' B U L' 
26. 4.687 B U' B' U B' R U L' 
27. (2.432) B R' U R' U' L B L *
28. 4.762 L' U B R' L' B L U 
29. 4.464 U B R' L' U B L R 
30. 5.424 R U' B' R L R B' L R' 
31. 5.677 U L U' B L B U' L U' 
32. 6.129 U R U L' B R U R 
33. 5.291 L R B' R L R U' B L 
34. 4.796 U' B U' R U' B U B' 
35. 4.604 U B' U' B' L R' L' R' 
36. 5.652 U L' U' B' U' B U' R L 
37. 6.256 L R' L R' U' B L' B' R 
38. 5.681 U' L R L' R' L' B L R' 
39. (7.473) R U B' R' L R' L' U L 
40. 4.402 L U L U R' B U R' 
41. 3.515 B R B' R U' B' L' U 
42. 3.419 B R U' R L' U B U' 
43. 7.171 B' U' L' R B' U B L U' 
44. 4.766 B R L R U' L B' L' B' 
45. 5.380 U R' B L B' R' L' R' L' 
46. 6.737 L' B' L U L' U L B R 
47. (8.724) B' L' B U' L' R L' B' 
48. 4.275 U R' B' L B' U' B' R B 
49. 5.777 B L' U' L U R U L' 
50. 4.840 L' B' R L U B' R' L' R 
51. 6.664 U L' B' R B' U' B' R 
52. 6.601 L U B' L B' U' L' U' B' 
53. 6.725 U L' R' U' L' B' R B' R' 
54. 6.528 L' R' U' B' L U' R' U' 
55. 3.535 L B U R' U' B' U' B' 
56. 6.812 U' L B L B R' U B L' 
57. 4.309 U B' R U L R' B L R' 
58. 6.097 U' R' L U B' R B U L 
59. 5.296 U' R' B' R' L' B U' B' 
60. 4.228 L' U' L U R' L B' U' R' 
61. 5.025 B' L R' U' L' U' R B 
62. 6.379 L R' U' R B R L B' 
63. 5.884 L B' L' R' U L' U B L' 
64. 4.544 U R' B' L' U' B' R' U R' 
65. 3.950 R' U' B' U L' R' B U' L' 
66. 4.738 U B' L' U' R L' R' U' 
67. 6.444 U B' U' L' B R' L U' L' 
68. (8.350) L' R' B R' L R U R U 
69. 4.846 U' B U L U L B' R 
70. 6.482 L' R' B L B R B U R' 
71. 4.488 U B' R U B' L R L 
72. (3.214) U' B R U' R' B' U' R' 
73. 3.678 L' U B' L R' B L' U' L' 
74. 4.616 R U R' U L' U R' U' 
75. 6.274 L B U' R U B' R' L' 
76. 5.208 U' R' U L' B R' U' B U 
77. 5.362 B' L B R' U B R L' U 
78. 7.040 U R L' U L B R' U R 
79. 3.538 U' R' B' R' B' U R' U' R' 
80. 5.712 L R U' R L' R B L' U' 
81. 5.514 U R' B R' U' B L U B' 
82. 5.341 R U' B U' B L' U' L' 
83. 3.969 U' R B' R' B' L B R' U' 
84. 5.836 U' B R B' L U L U' 
85. 4.376 U R' L' R' B' L' U' R B' 
86. 3.567 L' R B R' U' B U' B L' 
87. 6.569 L' U' B L' B' R' B L' U 
88. 4.331 U R B' U' B' U L' R' U 
89. (8.361) U B L' R B U' L B L 
90. 3.746[R' L R' U R L U' L' R'] B R' L' R B R' B' L' 
91. 3.819 R U' L' U' R' U B' L U' 
92. 5.923 L' R' L' U' R' U' L' B' U' 
93. 4.856 L B' R' L' U L' U' L U 
94. 5.799 U' B' L' U' R L' B' R 
95. 5.254 B L' B' R' U B R U 
96. 7.180+ B' R' U R' L' B R L R 
97. 4.635 R' L U R L' U R' L' 
98. 4.793 B' U L' R L' B' R U 
99. 5.336 U L U R' B L' B L' U' 
100. 5.608 L R' B R B' U' L B'



5.215 ao50 in there is my best for stackmat. I could catch back up to my pyra times


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 5.262 Skewb ao100 PB! My 5.380 before this was keyboard, but this is stackmat
> 
> *4.412 Average of 12 is bolded.* .011 off my PB, soooo...
> 
> 5.215 ao50 in there is my best for stackmat. I could catch back up to my pyra times



4.41 => fake


----------



## Ollie (Jul 2, 2014)

lol, finally learnt full OLL after 3 years (and COLL in a day, for funsies)


----------



## Username (Jul 2, 2014)

finally got into the zone again, not even close to the PB before my break, but best I've gotten after coming back

avg of 12: 9.77

Time List:
1. 10.17 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 D L' D B' U2 F' D' R' D' L' R 
2. 10.06 F' D F2 R L' B' D2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L2 
3. 9.09 U' R D2 B' L D' B R' D2 B U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 
4. 10.62 R' U' F' R2 F' U2 R' F B2 L B2 L' U2 D2 R U2 R L2 B2 
5. 9.66 F' R F' L2 U2 B U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L B2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 
6. 9.75 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' L B D' U' B R2 D2 B2 U R 
7. 9.62 L2 B' R B R2 D L2 U' B D' L2 D2 L F2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 
8. 9.17 D2 L R' F2 U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D B2 L F' D2 U' B U' L2 D' 
9. (8.40) L D2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B R2 D R' F' U' B2 R' B2 
10. 10.74 U R' B2 R F2 L2 D L' B L D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 
11. (11.10) L2 R2 U R2 D U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' D2 R B2 L B U' B2 L2 U' 
12. 8.84 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 U' L' D F2 L' R F' L2 B2 U2


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 2, 2014)

4x4x4 cube

Best average of 5: 1:57.28 PB average
3-7 - (2:13.81) 1:52.93 1:56.58 (1:41.52) 2:02.33

3. 2:13.81 F2 U' L2 Rw U' L2 Rw' U R' Uw' D2 L' U2 F R' U2 Rw Uw' Rw' U2 Uw2 D2 R2 D' B2 Rw' F2 L Rw' U2 B U2 Rw R' U2 F B2 Uw Rw' B'
4. 1:52.93 Rw2 U B2 D' F2 Fw2 B U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' R2 F2 Rw' R2 D' L' Rw' B2 Rw2 U2 Uw' D2 Fw D2 R' B R2 F2 B' Uw B Uw L' Uw D F' Rw' F U
5. 1:56.58 Rw2 F' R' U' Uw' R' D' L2 R' Uw Rw' Fw' D2 L' Rw2 R' B Rw D2 Rw' Uw' D2 Fw D2 Rw B2 U2 Uw Fw' Rw U' L Uw2 F2 B U Uw F' B2 L2
6. 1:41.52 F B' R2 U' Rw2 R' Fw D2 F' L B2 Uw2 L' Fw L' Rw' Uw2 B2 L2 D' F' Rw' D F Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw B2 L' Rw2 R2 U Uw' Fw Uw' F Fw2 Rw' Fw2
7. 2:02.33 F2 R' B Rw D2 Fw' L U2 B2 L Rw R2 Uw L R' U' D B' D2 F L B L' Rw D2 F2 U B2 D' Fw U Rw R Uw B2 R2 Fw L U' Uw'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 2, 2014)

YES!
.981 E perm
finally sub 1


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoiler: Some previous PBs/good solves



1. 28.19 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R' F2 L U' B2 F L2 U2 B D' L'

Saw an easy cross, so I decided to do CFOP, which I don't usually do for OH. Accidental X-cross with two made pairs, sub-10 F2L. Wow.

E: 16. 23.64 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L D2 F' D L B2 F' L F2 D'
I think it was CP skip.

E2:
15. 33.68 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' F R D U R2 U B L' D2 U
16. 23.64 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L D2 F' D L B2 F' L F2 D'
17. 25.22 D R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 R' F U' B2 D' B2 R' D2 B' R2
18. 32.67 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' F B2 D' L D' L' U F R U

Why can I not Mo3

E3: the AoLong is good for OH

PB average of 5: 25.55
16-20 - 23.64 25.22 (32.67) 27.78 (22.66)

E4: nvm, maybe I _can_ Mo3

19. 27.78 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R D' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 U R F' U'
20. 22.66 B2 F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' U' R' D F2 R2 U L' U B' D F'
21. 26.82 L2 D' R2 D2 U F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F R' D' U2 R U F2 L B R

25.75 Mo3, also PB

E5: Too many PBs; I'll post when I've finished the session. Just got my first sub-30 Ao12.





Spoiler: Final session average/stats



Rubik's cube one-handed
02-Jul-2014 22:10:17 - 22:37:13

Mean: 30.90
Average: 30.48 *My previous PB Ao12 was 13.40*
Best time: 22.66
Median: 29.44
Worst time: 50.68 *oops, also this was a +2*
Standard deviation: 5.50

Best average of 5: 25.55 *PB*
16-20 - 23.64 25.22 (32.67) 27.78 (22.66)

Best average of 12: 27.27 *PB*
16-27 - 23.64 25.22 32.67 27.78 (22.66) 26.82 26.81 25.51 27.79 29.23 (36.16) 27.19

1. 28.19 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R' F2 L U' B2 F L2 U2 B D' L'
2. 27.37 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F U' R' U' R' D' B2 L' F U'
3. 29.64 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R B' D L2 U R2 F D L2 F' U'
4. 34.37 R2 U R2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F U R U F2 D2 L D' R2 U'
5. 33.65 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 L B2 U B2 F L F2 R D U'
6. 50.68 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D' L2 B L' U L' B2 F' R' D' B R
7. 31.68 R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U B' L U' R2 D B' U2
8. 27.55 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B D F2 R' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2
9. 34.82 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L B2 D' B R B2 L F' D2 L'
10. 31.01 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 B D B' L B2 D' F D U' L'
11. 37.36 F2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D F2 D L' U2 F' U F' R2 D2 B' U2 R'
12. 33.30 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' R B L' D2 F U2 F2 D' F D
13. 28.74 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' B F2 L B2 D2 R2 F' U F U
14. 37.74 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F' L U' F D' B U' F2 R2
15. 33.68 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' F R D U R2 U B L' D2 U
16. 23.64 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L D2 F' D L B2 F' L F2 D'
17. 25.22 D R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 R' F U' B2 D' B2 R' D2 B' R2
18. 32.67 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' F B2 D' L D' L' U F R U
19. 27.78 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R D' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 U R F' U'
20. 22.66 B2 F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' U' R' D F2 R2 U L' U B' D F'
21. 26.82 L2 D' R2 D2 U F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F R' D' U2 R U F2 L B R
22. 26.81 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L' D' U2 F D F L' B R' D U'
23. 25.51 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B D R F2 R2 U F' U' B
24. 27.79 B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 U B2 D2 L' D' F2 L U' F2 U2 B F2 L
25. 29.23 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 F' D' B' L2 D2 U R F' U L U'
26. 36.16 D' B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U B' D B U2 R L' U L' B' F L U'
27. 27.19 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B' R' B2 U2 L' U B2 L' B2 U2
28. 33.65 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 B D' B2 R2 F2 R D R F'
29. 36.05 B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 U' L B' F' U' L' U' R D' B' D U
30. 25.91 U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 R U L D' F R2 B' R2 U L'

Somewhere is a 25.43 Mo3



I'll probably continue tomorrow.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 2, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> 4x4x4 cube
> 
> Best average of 5: 1:57.28 PB average
> 3-7 - (2:13.81) 1:52.93 1:56.58 (1:41.52) 2:02.33
> ...



This is actually pretty darn good for your 2x2 and 3x3 speeds!  Did you memorize parity? Looks like 4x4 is your best event, if so


----------



## Hypocrism (Jul 2, 2014)

I did a 7x7 solve in 6:00.01. Still have to crack the 6 minute barrier but it was fantastic!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 2, 2014)

Username said:


> finally got into the zone again, not even close to the PB before my break, but best I've gotten after coming back
> 
> avg of 12: 9.77


nice! :tu

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-2
avg of 12: 4.68

Time List:
1. 3.92 B' R B L B' R B' R' 
2. 4.15 L' R' B L R U R L 
3. 6.19 U' B' R' U B' R B' L' R' 
4. (8.90) U R' U R U L R' L' 
5. 3.89 L' R B U R' L R U 
6. 3.34 L R' U' L' R B' R' L' U' 
7. 4.06 R' B U B U R L U 
8. 5.38 B' R' B' L' U' L' U L' 
9. 5.56 B' L U' L B' U' R' U' B' 
10. (3.26) R B' L' U B U' R' B' U 
11. 5.02 U' L B' U' B L' R' L 
12. 5.27 U' L' U' L' B L' R L' R'

on cam, might upload but counting 6 is annoying.


----------



## kcl (Jul 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> nice! :tu
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-2
> avg of 12: 4.68
> ...



Upload, mine had a counting 6 also


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> This is actually pretty darn good for your 2x2 and 3x3 speeds!  Did you memorize parity? Looks like 4x4 is your best event, if so



I'm sub 2 on 5x5 and I've gotten a sub 1 AO5 on 4x4, but I average like 10 seconds for 2x2.  (actually, I just did some 2x2, and now I'm only like 14 seconds. Lol)


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> 4x4x4 cube
> 
> Best average of 5: 1:57.28 PB average
> 3-7 - (2:13.81) 1:52.93 1:56.58 (1:41.52) 2:02.33
> ...



are you actually solving the cube or did you not learn parity yet?

if you dinnant then you should

also you can just do r U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r then do last 4 edges again and you wont have parity


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> are you actually solving the cube or did you not learn parity yet?
> 
> if you dinnant then you should
> 
> also you can just do r U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r then do last 4 edges again and you wont have parity



Why did you even need to bring that video up?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Why did you even need to bring that video up?



just asking if you learnt parity yet

theres nothing stopping you from making it private


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> just asking if you learnt parity yet
> 
> theres nothing stopping you from making it private



So what you don't have to bring up that video every time.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> So what you don't have to bring up that video every time.



lol

but did you learn parity yet?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2014)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Registered for my first competition out of Ontario?~



Where?!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2014)

Logically Nats


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 3, 2014)

Accomplishment: Finally stopped being lazy and decided to get rid of my biggest 2x2 weakness. woot.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Accomplishment: Finally stopped being lazy and decided to get rid of my biggest 2x2 weakness. woot.



Which is?


----------



## kcl (Jul 3, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Which is?



Eg2 AUF


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> nice! :tu
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-2
> avg of 12: 4.68
> ...



Weellllll, I had a counting 6 AND 7


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Eg2 AUF



Well, that's what you think


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Well, that's what you think



Full PLL?


----------



## kcl (Jul 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Weellllll, I had a counting 6 AND 7



And a 2. You can go away.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Well, that's what you think



slow tps?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Well, that's what you think



being a nub?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Accomplishment: Finally stopped being lazy and decided to get rid of my biggest 2x2 weakness. woot.



Not making efficient layers? I think you said in some video that you had never learned to do that...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 3, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> slow tps?



Wait is that the secret? :O



10461394944000 said:


> being a nub?



Nah. I like being a nub 



DavidCip86 said:


> Not making efficient layers? I think you said in some video that you had never learned to do that...



Nah. That's nota huge concern since I have so many other options.

I was just messing with Rami. It's EG-2 algs+AUF


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 3, 2014)

SUB 8! ON CAM! 

1. 7.91 R' F2 D2 R U2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 U' F D' F' R U' B2 U B2 

x2
R' F D R // XCross 
U' y L' U L // F2L 2 
R U' R2' U' R // F2L 3 
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

lol


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 3, 2014)

1:03.69, 1:03.85, 1:13.37, 1:10.22, 1:09.86, (1:02.28), 1:05.36, (1:17.43), 1:10.30, 1:03.58, 1:09.01, 1:09.12 = 1:07.84
5x5 ao12 pb woohoo


----------



## Iggy (Jul 3, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> 1:03.69, 1:03.85, 1:13.37, 1:10.22, 1:09.86, (1:02.28), 1:05.36, (1:17.43), 1:10.30, 1:03.58, 1:09.01, 1:09.12 = 1:07.84
> 5x5 ao12 pb woohoo



Nice, what's your PB single?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 3, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice, what's your PB single?



I think it's a 57, not too sure though
I should start keeping track of my pbs


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 3, 2014)

OH

Average of 5: 26.77
1. (23.57) U L' F2 L' D2 B' R2 L' U R' L D2 R U2 B2 U2 D2 L U2 L' 
2. (30.85) R' F R U R L' B' R2 D2 R F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 
3. 30.16+ L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' U L' F2 R U' L2 D B' F' D2 R' 
4. 25.27 B2 R U2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 L2 D' L2 F' U F L2 D U2 L' 
5. 24.87 F R2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' F D2 U2 B U' L2 B 
shame about the +2  pretty much hit the spacebar right on 0.

Also 29.22 average of 12, and 29.92 session average after 35 solves. Sub-30 is arriving


----------



## imvelox (Jul 3, 2014)

*OH*

Average of 5: 19.57
1. 18.66 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 L F' L' R D' F D' F L2 U2 
2. (21.66) D' L' U2 D' R' D R D2 L U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B U2 F' B2 D2 B' 
3. 21.47 F' D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R' B F' U R2 F D' B' L2 B2 
4. (17.78) L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R B' D2 F' D B2 D R' U F 
5. 18.59 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' F2 U' B' D R D' U2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 3, 2014)

3x3 PB avg5! 8.939 (9.156, 10.187, 6.886, 12.064, 7.475)

It's a really good average and my third ever sub 9 avg5, but this could of been a lot better if I had of taken advantage of the counting 7.
Also the 6 and the 7 were PLL skips.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 3, 2014)

Officially the first person to know full AUF for EG. woot.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Officially the first person to know full AUF for EG. woot.



That was fast.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 3, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> That was fast.



Yeah. Took about 3 hours total.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Officially the first person to know full AUF for EG. woot.



I finished like 15 minutes after you XD


----------



## GG (Jul 3, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 1:18.42
worst time: 1:46.76

current avg5: 1:40.66 (σ = 3.91)
best avg5: 1:23.71 (σ = 3.80)

current avg12: 1:32.63 (σ = 9.77)
best avg12: 1:32.63 (σ = 9.77)

session avg: 1:32.63 (σ = 9.77)
session mean: 1:31.34

4x4 lol


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 3, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 3x3 PB avg5! 8.939 (9.156, 10.187, 6.886, 12.064, 7.475)
> 
> It's a really good average and my third ever sub 9 avg5, but this could of been a lot better if I had of taken advantage of the counting 7.
> Also the 6 and the 7 were PLL skips.



Nice, getting quite a few sub-9's now!


----------



## mande (Jul 3, 2014)

Have been doing a bit of 3x3 speed recently just to pass time

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.84
worst time: 21.75

current avg5: 13.68 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 13.22 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 14.77 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 13.51 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 14.83 (σ = 1.36)
best avg100: 14.83 (σ = 1.36)

session avg: 14.83 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 14.93


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2014)

w0t

2:14.43 6x6 single
PB by about 12 seconds...


----------



## TDM (Jul 3, 2014)

10.83 PB Mo3 (E4: just realised this is tied PB, so I have links to both in my PB post)

43. 9.51 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U F2 D F D F D F L2 U R2 L2 U'
44. 11.78 D U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B U2 B' D L' D2 R U L'
45. 11.20 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D F' R' F' U' B L B D' R' B' D

Easy ZBLL (or COLL with predicted EPLL skip?), U perm and... Ga perm!? Ga is one of my worst PLLs...

Also this is my fist PB since I started using my AoLong. It's taken a little over 24 hours...

E: Best average of 12: 12.29
35-46 - 11.89 (15.72) 13.04 12.35 13.82 12.06 11.57 13.75 (9.51) 11.78 11.20 11.48

35. 11.89 B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 L2 B L D B' D' F U' B F' D'
36. 15.72 B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B' L2 U' B' R' B' F' L F D'
37. 13.04 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 U' F L B D' U R D R2 D2 L2 U'
38. 12.35 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' B L2 D' L' D' F L F2 U2
39. 13.82 B2 R2 D B2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D B' R' F2 U R2 U2 R' D2 L' U
40. 12.06 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 D' F' U F' D2 U L' B' R2 U'
41. 11.57 L2 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L' F R' F D F L2 D2 U B2
42. 13.75 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 L B' R' F2 U' R F R D2 L2
43. 9.51 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U F2 D F D F D F L2 U R2 L2 U'
44. 11.78 D U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B U2 B' D L' D2 R U L'
45. 11.20 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D F' R' F' U' B L B D' R' B' D
46. 11.48 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 U' L' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B U B

Second PB  I didn't even see this coming, I had no idea my Ao12 was that low; it can't fit on my screen... Shame I suck at rolling :tu

E2: apparently I don't  Down to 12.08 after another sub-10 single.

E3: Best average of 12: 12.06
40-51 - 12.06 11.57 13.75 (9.51) 11.78 11.20 11.48 13.13 14.25 9.64 (15.50) 11.74

40. 12.06 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 D' F' U F' D2 U L' B' R2 U'
41. 11.57 L2 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L' F R' F D F L2 D2 U B2
42. 13.75 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 L B' R' F2 U' R F R D2 L2
43. 9.51 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U F2 D F D F D F L2 U R2 L2 U'
44. 11.78 D U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B U2 B' D L' D2 R U L'
45. 11.20 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D F' R' F' U' B L B D' R' B' D
46. 11.48 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 U' L' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B U B
47. 13.13 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 B R2 F D' B2 R L2 F2 D
48. 14.25 F2 D B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 D' R2 L D' B2 F' L2
49. 9.64 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R' B F U' B2 D R2 B2 R B' F U'
50. 15.50 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' R U' L2 F U' F2 L' U R
51. 11.74 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' B D2 U L' F L' F2 R' F2 D2

Next solve was a high 16, so I won't be rolling out any bad times soon.


----------



## kcl (Jul 3, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> w0t
> 
> 2:14.43 6x6 single
> PB by about 12 seconds...



u wot m8


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2014)

Two extremely outrageous things happened today in 2x2.

1. I tied my ao100 to the thousandth digit, 1.870. I don't even have the times because when I click on best ao100 on cstimer it shows the other one, which was from like 2 and a half months ago. I'm pretty sure that one had at least a few not marked +2s, but this one was definitely perfect. I got like a 1.84 ao50 too, maybe 1.83.
2. I literally got the exact same scramble as my first solve in my first 1.69 average (1.58).
Scramble I got: F2 R2 U' R' U2 R F R2 U'
Scramble from Toledo: R F' R' U R' U2 R F U2 F R


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 2. I literally got the exact same scramble as my first solve in my first 1.69 average (1.58).
> Scramble I got: F2 R2 U' R' U2 R F R2 U'
> Scramble from Toledo: R F' R' U R' U2 R F U2 F R


 
Please tell me you cancelled this time though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2014)

Pretty sure these are all PBs. Not sure about the avg12 though.

best time: 2:14.43
best mo3: 2:30.24
best avg5: 2:34.22
best avg12: 2:39.77



kclejeune said:


> u wot m8



fazzt eh?


----------



## kcl (Jul 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Please tell me you cancelled this time though.



lol he missed it a second time


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 3, 2014)

4.99 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' D' L F' U R F R' B2 R' 



Spoiler



y2z'
r'DU2B
RUrU2RU'R'UM'Ur'
U'R'URU2'L'R'URU'L
UMU2M'U


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 3, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-3
avg of 12: 11.25

Time List:
1. 12.20 B R2 B' D' F' L F' R U' L' D2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
2. 12.58 B2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U R2 U B2 L B' L' B' R' D' L B2 F' L 
3. 10.26 U F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D R D' B' F L' U' R2 B L2 D2 
4. 12.07 D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' D U F L' D' R' F' D F' L2 
5. 10.92 R' B' R2 B2 D R2 L' U' D' R D' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D 
6. 10.14 B2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 D' L' D' R' F' R U2 F2 
7. (9.53) U2 R2 B R2 B L2 F2 D' L' B F2 L2 U' R' D L' U2 
8. 11.54 U' B2 R2 U R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 L U' R D2 F D2 R F' 
9. 9.68 F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D' U' L2 U L2 F' D L B2 U' L' F D2 B R2 
10. (14.36) R L' U' F2 U' D' R' B2 U' B' R2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U 
11. 11.87 U2 B R2 B2 R' U2 B D' B L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L B2 L' B2 U2 
12. 11.20 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U F L U2 B' D U L' D
On cam, this also has a 10.25 ao5 in it, finally something good


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> lol he missed it a second time



Well, it was after the ao100 and I was annoyed so I barely was inspecting at that point xD if it was official and I got that again, I would DEFINITELY see that lol. I got a 1.62 cuz I'm a nub.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 3, 2014)

BigGreen said:


> 4.99 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' D' L F' U R F R' B2 R'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa
dat LSE


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 4, 2014)

Skewb (PB's are bold)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-4
solves/total: 12/12

single
*best: 7.79*
worst: 19.89

mean of 3
current: 13.86 (σ = 2.88)
best: 12.02 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 5
current: 12.10 (σ = 0.19)
*best: 11.27 (σ = 1.80)*

avg of 12
current: 12.85 (σ = 2.47)
*best: 12.85 (σ = 2.47)*

Average: 12.85 (σ = 2.47)
Mean: 13.02

Time List:
1. 11.47 B' U B' L' R L' B R' L 
2. 12.83 U' L' U' L B' L B L' 
3. 11.75 U' L' U' R U' R' L B R' 
4. 17.09 U' B' L' R B L' R U' L' 
5. 7.79 B' R' U B L' U' R L' 
6. 12.67 L' U B' U' B L' U' R' L' 
7. 19.89 R B U R B L' R B 
8. 11.89 R' L' U' B' R' B' U' B' L 
9. 9.24 L B L R L' B' R' L' 
10. 17.19+ R U' B' L' B U' L' B' 
11. 12.28 R B L' U' B' R' L U' 
12. 12.12 L' U B L B' R U R L

EDIT: Just got this: 2. 5.07 U' R' U' R U B' U' B L'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 4, 2014)

4x4 PB's: 29.755 single, 35.893 avg12


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 4, 2014)

Square 1 average of 12: 11.35

(12.45) (-2,0) / (5,-1) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-4,0)
12.43 (-3,-1) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (-3,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0) /
11.51 (0,2) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (-1,0)
10.99 (4,0) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-2,-3) /
11.13 (1,6) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,-4)
12.38 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,4) / (-3,0) /
12.37 (0,5) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,6) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-1)
11.58 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,2)
9.65 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4)
9.77 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,4)
11.66 (0,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (6,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
(7.28) (1,3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,-4)

Not PB, but best average in a few months.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 4, 2014)

2x2 Stackmat PB 

Average of 12: 1.621
1. 1.880 U F2 U R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U' 
2. (1.110) R F R U2 F' R' U2 R U' 
3. 1.750 F R' F R' U2 R F R U2 
4. 1.470 U' F' U F U2 R' F2 R2 U2 
5. 1.770 R2 U2 R F' R' F' R' U2 R' U' 
6. 1.550 F' U R2 U2 F R2 F R2 U' 
7. 1.460 F R' U' F U' R U2 F' R' 
8. 2.050 R U2 R' U' F U R' F R2 U2 
9. (3.460) R' U' R' U F2 R' U F2 U2 
10. 1.470 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U R2 U2 
11. 1.400 F R' F2 U' F R' U F2 R U' 
12. 1.410 F U F U R' U2 R' F U'


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 4, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 4x4 PB's: 29.755 single, 35.893 avg12



yee


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 4, 2014)

Went over all the EG-2 AUFs again today. Flawless recall. Pretty impressed with that.


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2014)

93. 10.18 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' R' F2 R F' L2 D L B' L' F'
94. 10.32 L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B R' F D L' F2 D' F' U' B2 U'
95. 10.50 U B2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R U' B' R' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R'

Not sure if this is a FML because of three consecutive should've-been-sub-10 fails, or an accomplishment because it's PB Mo3 by half a second. I think I'll call it an accomplishment.

Oh and I've had my AoLong for 3 days now... every day I've had it I've had a corner twist. Yesterday I had two.

E: watwatwat

93. 10.18 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' R' F2 R F' L2 D L B' L' F'
94. 10.32 L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B R' F D L' F2 D' F' U' B2 U'
95. 10.50 U B2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R U' B' R' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R'
96. 12.27 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L D2 R2 L U2 F' D2 U R' F'
97. 12.14 F2 D L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 B U R' L2 D2 F R' L B2 U

10.99 Ao5, first sub-11.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 4, 2014)

Broke all my mega PBs except for avg5. Just check my sig if you wanna see the times


----------



## kcl (Jul 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> 93. 10.18 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' R' F2 R F' L2 D L B' L' F'
> 94. 10.32 L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B R' F D L' F2 D' F' U' B2 U'
> 95. 10.50 U B2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R U' B' R' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R'
> 
> ...



Told you 
Look past the occasional corner twists and it's vgj cube


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Told you
> Look past the occasional corner twists and it's vgj cube


Yep. But there's two problems I can see with it. Firstly there's the corner twists, which are more than just occasional for me. 4 in 3 days is not good. My ShuangRen twisted at most every 2-3 weeks, and half the time it happened when scrambling. I don't get why people complain about the ShuangRen corner twisting but I've never heard about it for this cube  (well not until the day after I ordered it when that 5.33 happened...)
The second problem is the small slices, but that means larger outer layers, which is better for OH. It just makes EPLLs a bit harder for 2H. My previous main, the 54.6mm ShuangRen, was a perfect size but still had 19mm slices, making it great for 2H, but not so good for OH.


----------



## kcl (Jul 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yep. But there's two problems I can see with it. Firstly there's the corner twists, which are more than just occasional for me. 4 in 3 days is not good. My ShuangRen twisted at most every 2-3 weeks, and half the time it happened when scrambling. I don't get why people complain about the ShuangRen corner twisting but I've never heard about it for this cube  (well not until the day after I ordered it when that 5.33 happened...)
> The second problem is the small slices, but that means larger outer layers, which is better for OH. It just makes EPLLs a bit harder for 2H.



the slices are small? wat


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> the slices are small? wat


I'm using the mini version. 57mm cubes are too big for me.

also stop replying to my posts before I've finished editing them


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jul 4, 2014)

39.51 avg5 for 4x4, first sub 40

56.08 2-4 relay


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 4, 2014)

New PB single!
5.50 B2 R F L U R' L' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 F' R2

z' U' R F' D'
R U' R'
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y' U' R U R'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'
43 HTM/5.5= 7.81 TPS


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 5, 2014)

6.11 LL skip and 6.77 fullstep.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

I learned all the Sq-1 edge permutation algs in 2 hours! I'm very bad a Sq-1, it's my worst ranked event being the only one I'm not in the top 500 in the world on. So hopefully this can be the start of an improvement that will lead me to the top 500.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 5, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I learned all the Sq-1 edge permutation algs in 2 hours! I'm very bad a Sq-1, it's my worst ranked event being the only one I'm not in the top 500 in the world on. So hopefully this can be the start of an improvement that will lead me to the top 500.



Eh, you learned 99 algs in 2 hours? o_o


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 5, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Eh, you learned 99 algs in 2 hours? o_o



I was gonna say, lol. I'm pretty sure he means edge orientation.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 5, 2014)

i did alot of 3x3 today

sub 15 with 15 methods done


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 5, 2014)

11.85 3x3 single...full step with f perm, saw 9 seconds during pll


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 5, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-5
avg of 12: 12.31

Time List:
1. 10.04 L' B U B U B' L B' R' 
2. 14.17 B' R' L B R' U' B' L U 
3. 10.97 R L U R' L' B' R L' 
4. (8.94) U' L B' R' U' B' R B 
5. 13.77 L' B R' L' U L B L B' 
6. 11.79 R B L' B' L' R L R' 
7. (39.80[pop]) U' R B R' B' R B L R' 
8. 10.08 L' U' B L' B' R' U L R 
9. 13.98 B U L B R U' L R' B' 
10. 12.91 B L R U R B' R' U L 
11. 12.84 R' B L B R U' R B' R' 
12. 12.56 U' B' R U' B R L' U L


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 5, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> i did alot of 3x3 today
> 
> sub 15 with 15 methods done



waaaaat. Video plzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 5, 2014)

OH PBs
18.71 Mean of 100
16.70 Average of 12
15.07 Average of 5


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

59. 10.41 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D B L F' R2 B U R L' U' L' U'

quite good for E perm

E: 144. 12.98 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R' L' B' D' L2 B' D' B2 D2 F D

quite good for corner twist


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm pretty sure he means edge orientation.




Haha! I'm such a noob! Thanks for the correction! It's edge orientation.


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

144. 12.98 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R' L' B' D' L2 B' D' B2 D2 F D
145. 10.80 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D F2 L' B L' B U2 L F U F' U
146. 21.90 U' R2 D R2 D F2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 L B' D B' D2 L2 B' U' R' D' L
147. 11.90 D' R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' U L2 B' F2 U' L' B D2 R D2
148. 13.85 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 D' B' R L' U' L' D F2 D' B U2
149. 18.59 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 F R U2 L B U2 B D' U F U'
150. 16.25 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D U' L2 U' B' F2 L D' U2 B' R' L' D2 F' U'
151. 9.84 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L B' R B' F2 R' D' U F' D2
152. 11.95 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 D' U L B' L2 U B' L' U R' L D2
153. 10.91 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D F' L B F2 R2 L2 D' R' D' U'

Very consistent  Only posting because the last three are a 10.90 Mo3, fourth best (and within 0.07 of my second best Mo3).

E: 189. 12.21+ L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L U' B' U' F U F2 D B R'
urgh, so close to sub-10 with a Ga perm.

Also the solve before had a corner twist. That's 6 in the only 4 days I've had my AoLong.

E2: 193. 9.43 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D U' L2 B' U' R2 B R' U' B2 D2 L F2 U2
Should've been sub-9. OLL skip lefty J perm.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 5, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.06
1. 8.84 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D2 F L2 D R D' R B L R F2 
2. 9.82 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F' R2 D B2 D2 L' B D' B U 
3. 8.53 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 F R2 D2 F' D R U' B' D U' R' B2 U2 
4. (11.42) D2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 F' L F' R D' B2 D' R F' 
5. (7.90) F' U' L F' D2 L U F' B2 L' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 

Slow turning. All full-step.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Session average: 4:46.571
1. 4:29.426 
2. 4:31.833 
3. 4:44.497 
4. (4:16.879) 
5. 4:23.864 
6. 5:04.962 
7. 5:10.473 
8. 4:49.439 
9. 4:21.596 
10. 5:16.177 
11. (5:48.272) 
12. 4:53.438 


My first 6x6 ao12
5:48.272 was when a 2x4 block of pieces popped out of the center.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 5, 2014)

Finished the ghost cube without a guide... I did use pictures of the solved cube, so maybe that's cheating a bit, but I'm still happy.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jul 5, 2014)

6.88 PB Single!!!!!
F2 B R' F D' R B2 L' U' L U2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L U2 L


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

7. 54.00 L' Uw L Fw B' Uw Fw2 B R' B2 L2 F U2 Uw D2 F' L' Fw' Uw R F Fw B' D B' L2 F2 Uw' B Rw' U' Uw' Fw' L2 R2 Uw' L2 R2 F2 D

Time was 'only' good, but the reduction was around 30 seconds... wow.

E: 7. 54.00 L' Uw L Fw B' Uw Fw2 B R' B2 L2 F U2 Uw D2 F' L' Fw' Uw R F Fw B' D B' L2 F2 Uw' B Rw' U' Uw' Fw' L2 R2 Uw' L2 R2 F2 D
8. 57.47 U F2 D Fw' Uw Rw2 R D2 Fw Uw D F2 R2 U' Uw Rw F' D2 F2 U2 Uw2 L B L2 Rw2 U Uw' L' Rw2 U Fw D2 R Uw Rw2 Fw' Uw D F U'
9. 59.29 U' Uw' D2 B' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw B Rw D' L' R D Fw L' R2 F' U' Rw' U Uw2 F Fw2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw' Uw D2 L' Rw Uw B' U2 L'


56.92 PB Mo3.

E2: Best average of 5: 58.26
8-12 - 57.47 59.29 (1:03.02) 58.03 (57.41)

Best average of 12: 1:00.69
2-13 - 1:01.76 1:06.08 58.55 (1:07.46) 1:03.38 (54.00) 57.47 59.29 1:03.02 58.03 57.41 1:01.87


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Sub 23.5 OH ao50 yay


Spoiler



Session average: 23.378
1. 23.286 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B' F2 R' D' B F' L B' L2 B 
2. 22.810 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 L' B' R' U' R2 B' L' U2 L' F2 
3. 21.411 R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 U L F' R F' U2 R2 U F' R2 
4. 27.761 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F' L2 D' L B' D2 U' L U2 B L U2 
5. 23.341 U R2 D U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F' D2 R D B U' R' U' L2 D' L' 
6. 21.124 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R F' R' F' D L D B D' R2 
7. (19.739) D2 R' F2 L D2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' R' B U2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 F D' F' 
8. 22.694 D2 R2 L F' B L' F' U' D' R' U2 L D2 L U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' 
9. 21.404 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' R B U' B F' R F2 R2 F' L' 
10. 26.858 B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B D2 F' D2 L F' L' B' F2 D' R2 U' L F' R 
11. 22.741 D2 F' R2 B L2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 R' F' U L2 U' B2 F' U2 R F' 
12. 27.903 R2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 F' U2 L' F2 U L2 B' U2 L U F D 
13. 23.935 D2 L2 B' F L2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R' D U' R' U2 F' R' B 
14. 21.747 R D2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R U' R2 F' R' B' U' F L2 R' U2 
15. 25.931 B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 F U B R' 
16. 22.661 D' B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L B' L' D2 F' U' B' D2 F' U' 
17. (19.050) F2 U2 B U2 R2 F' R2 F D2 F L' B D' F L2 R2 D L' U2 B' U 
18. 23.261 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 U B' R' D L D2 F' R D 
19. 21.000 D' F2 R' L F B D' B2 L U' R D2 R U2 L B2 L U2 L' B2 R 
20. 24.196 U2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 D R' B2 D' L F L D U' 
21. 22.247 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R B2 D F2 U' B' D2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 
22. 21.907 L' D2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F' D F' L2 F2 R' F2 U 
23. (28.917) R2 L2 F' U R' B' R B D L' F2 B2 D' F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D 
24. 25.796 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U L D' F' D' F2 D2 B2 U' L' 
25. 26.460 B' U L F D' L2 F R' U B R2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D 
26. 19.985 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R F2 U2 R' F R D F' L2 B D2 L2 R2 D 
27. 23.104 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 U L' F' D2 U L' U' R' U2 B U 
28. 21.986 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B D' R2 B' U2 B D' U2 L' D2 F' 
29. (31.072) F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 R' D2 B' U' L2 R' D' F L' B R D2 
30. 21.855 B L2 F U2 B' L2 B L2 R2 B D2 L D L F D2 F2 U' L D2 F2 
31. 25.880 F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L' R2 F U F' D U2 L' D2 F 
32. 23.728 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U R' F' L2 D U B' U L2 R F 
33. 24.295 U' B' R' F2 D' F' B' U L B R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R D2 B2 L' 
34. 20.207 R2 B L2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 F' D' U2 L F' R D' U2 L' B U' 
35. 21.649 U2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 U L2 U' F D L' R2 D F U R' D R2 
36. 21.926 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 U2 F' L' F R' B' F' U2 R' B2 F2 
37. 22.372 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' U R U2 L D F' U' L F 
38. 27.424 R' U2 L' B' R2 L2 D L2 U B U2 R2 D2 L F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R 
39. 25.343 L2 F R2 F' D2 B2 D R U B R U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 
40. 21.729 L' B' R L' B L' B2 R' D' R L2 U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L' 
41. 24.529 L2 U F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 L' F D' U B F2 L B' L R2 
42. 27.669 F' R U2 L' U R L' B R U F' D2 F D2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 
43. 20.477 L U2 R' U2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D' F U' F' L2 R' F2 L2 
44. 21.135 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 B L2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R' B' L 
45. 20.792 U2 L2 U2 B F L2 R2 F' R2 B U' F L' D' B' U2 F2 D L' U' F' 
46. (19.751) R2 D R U B L D L' F' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 D F2 U R2 D2 B2 
47. 24.697 U L F' R' B U F D' B L' U2 F' U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F U2 F' 
48. 23.990 L F' U2 R2 B' R2 U' R' B2 D R2 U2 F2 R' L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 
49. (28.806) D' B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L U' B' U B2 U B2 U F' D 
50. 23.394 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B F2 D2 F L2 F2 L' D' B2 U' B D' F L' F2 D2


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2014)

I did a bunch of megaminx solves on ttw and broke my PB avg5 and avg12

(1:19.98), 1:08.58, 1:11.38, 1:12.94, (1:05.32), 1:15.92, 1:17.25, 1:13.33, 1:11.01, 1:17.98, 1:12.38, 1:19.67 = 1:14.04

First 5 solves make a 1:10.97 avg5


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jul 5, 2014)

3x3 OH PB single and ao5!!!
Single:
14.51 B' F' L' R2 D U2 B L D F L' U' F2 D' B' D2 L R2 B F U' F U' R2 U'

Average: 20.90


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

First solve of the session... wat, my second sub-20 and my first sub-20 with ZZ.

1. 19.28 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' R' U2 B2 R B' L D L2 F L'

I can't reconstruct, but I made the first pair when making the first block, diag corner swap, 2GLL skip.

E: How to definitely not Mo3...

1. 19.28 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' R' U2 B2 R B' L D L2 F L'
2. 25.17 B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' B U F2 R D F U2 R2 F2 U2
3. 35.60 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L F' R' B' R' B L' B' D' R2

E2: 22. 21.55 U B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 D' U' F R F2 L2 U2

When I checked CP, the corners weren't just permuted correctly, but _all 6 of them were solved_. I also got an easy 2GLL, which helped the time.

E3: finished the session. Not a single PB.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube one-handed
05-Jul-2014 20:03:14 - 20:55:31

Mean: 29.38
Average: 29.45
Best time: 19.28
Median: 29.07
Worst time: 35.88
Standard deviation: 3.61

Best average of 5: 26.65
22-26 - (21.55) (31.97) 25.80 25.69 28.47

Best average of 12: 27.44
14-25 - 25.27 27.09 28.30 27.30 (35.35) 26.75 23.83 32.37 (21.55) 31.97 25.80 25.69

1. 19.28 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' R' U2 B2 R B' L D L2 F L'
2. 25.17 B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' B U F2 R D F U2 R2 F2 U2
3. 35.60 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L F' R' B' R' B L' B' D' R2
4. 33.00 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F' L D R' F2 L D'
5. 31.55 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F R' F U B' F R2 D' L2 D
6. 27.21 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' B' L D F' D2 L2 U F2 U' R B'
7. 30.37 U F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' U' R L2 B' U F2 R L' B2
8. 29.09 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 D R2 F2 U' F' R' D L2 B D B2 R2 U2
9. 31.78 D2 B2 D2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 U' R2 F' D R' B' D2 U' B2 L B' R'
10. 26.13 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L' B D R D U L' D2 L' U'
11. 29.06 F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R' L2 B2 L2 U' B' F2 R2 B' U'
12. 29.07 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U L' D U2 R U L D U2 B R
13. 35.45 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R' D' U B D L' B2 F' U'
14. 25.27 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D L2 U F D' F2 D2 L' B' U2 F D2 L' D2
15. 27.09 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F L B' R2 U' L2 D' U2 R' L'
16. 28.30 D' B2 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B' R B2 R2 L2 F' U R D U'
17. 27.30 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 D F' L B L2 B' F R' U'
18. 35.35 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L F U' R2 F' L B2 L F D2
19. 26.75 D' R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 B' R' F2 D R' D' R B' U2 R
20. 23.83 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R B' U2 B' D2 R U2 R' B D'
21. 32.37 R2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' U' B2 R' U' F' L2 U2 L2 D' R F U2 F2
22. 21.55 U B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 D' U' F R F2 L2 U2
23. 31.97 D L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U F R' D R2 U R B' F2 U2 R
24. 25.80 B2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B R' B2 D B2 R' B' L' B' R2 D2
25. 25.69 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 R U2 B L F2 L U F' D' U'
26. 28.47 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B U F D' L' D2 R D2 R2 F' L'
27. 31.10 R2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 B R2 U' R F' L2 U B2 R D' U'
28. 30.43 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L F' D R B' U L2 D2 R' U L2
29. 28.23 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B' R U' B2 U L2 F U' R B'
30. 30.39 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 B D2 F L' F R' U F' R' F2 U
31. 31.38 F2 R2 L2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 U F B2 D' B2 R' L D' L2 B R U
32. 27.67 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D U2 F2 U' F D2 L B2 U2 R' B U' B D R'
33. 32.14 U' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 L F' L2 B L2 F' R U F D'
34. 32.01 D U2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 L B' R2 L2 B2 D' R B L' D2 U2
35. 28.82 U2 L2 B2 D U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B' R' B' D2 B2 D' B
36. 26.12 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 R' F D2 F' D' F' D2 B2 D2 L U'
37. 28.79 L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R2 U' F' R D2 F U' F' R' L' F U'
38. 34.08 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L' F D' R' B L2 F R' F2 U2
39. 33.44 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L D2 F' L' D2 B R2 L' F L' D
40. 27.70 B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 F' R' L' U R' D F' R U F2
41. 28.69 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' D R2 F' R F' U2 L' D2 B' U'
42. 33.08 B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R' U B' D F2 R B' F U' B' D
43. 34.07 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 L' B L F' L' B D R L2 U'
44. 30.50 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R D F' U' F' R L D2
45. 28.30 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 D' F2 U B2 L F L F L B2 D' F'
46. 33.06 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' R' D' R2 L F D B' F R F' L2
47. 29.97 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' D R2 B' L' U B D' R' U'
48. 24.68 R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' L' B D' L F' R' L F' L' B2
49. 25.79 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D U' B' R' B R B F2 L' B' F' U
50. 35.88 B2 D' U' L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B' U2 F U F' D R L F R'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

10.645 OH single! OLL skip to get my 2nd best ever OH solve!

R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 R B U L' D2 B2 R B D' U


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 5, 2014)

19.88 Ao12!!! First sub 20 Ao12! And the first solve of the session, I got a sub 15 (14.9) NL single, my lookahead was crazy. Also, 19.0x Ao5. 

Also, did some TPS tests and found out that my URU'R' x6 is *17.77 TPS*!! And also did a 1.25 T perm!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 5, 2014)

Took about 3 days to generate algorithms for full 2GLL and they're all fairly decent 

Pro-tip: Use ksolve


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 5, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Took about 3 days to generate algorithms for full 2GLL and they're all fairly decent
> 
> Pro-tip: Use ksolve



pls share.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 5, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> *pls share.*



Yes, please.


----------



## kcl (Jul 5, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> pls share.



I wonder if they're better than Antoine's..


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 5, 2014)

Please hang on, I'm trying to put all of the algs into one google spreadsheet with images


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 5, 2014)

So, this happened...


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Please hang on, I'm trying to put all of the algs into one google spreadsheet with images



do you have all the images already? if not I made a program a few days ago to generate+sort images of LL subsets (used for my tripod page)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep, I already had the images, it was just a matter of copying and pasting images contained in the cells of my spreadsheet.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 6, 2014)

Megaminx average of 1000. Took 7 days to do, improved a ton! 

stats : (hide)
number of times: 996/1000
best time: 52.49
worst time: 3:49.68

current mo3: 1:07.31 (σ = 4.99)
best mo3: 59.15 (σ = 3.43)

current avg5: 1:05.85 (σ = 2.45)
best avg5: 59.88 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 1:12.74 (σ = 6.63)
best avg12: 1:02.45 (σ = 3.00)

current avg25: 1:12.57 (σ = 5.54)
best avg25: 1:03.65 (σ = 3.33)

current avg50: 1:13.40 (σ = 5.61)
best avg50: 1:05.05 (σ = 3.88)

current avg100: 1:12.12 (σ = 5.32)
best avg100: 1:06.26 (σ = 4.41)

current avg1000: 1:10.29 (σ = 5.57)
best avg1000: 1:10.29 (σ = 5.57


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 6, 2014)

7. (15.175) R L' U' L' B2 L U2 F R F2 D2 B' R2 F L2 U2 F L2 U2 B' 

Fullstep OH single.

It's my PB too.


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 6, 2014)

i don't know if this is a good achievement, but I've gotten exactly 5 podiums in the past 3 competitions i have gone to.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2014)

pyraminx

number of times: 200/200
best time: 2.50
worst time: 11.41

current avg5: 6.21 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 4.12 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 5.64 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 4.67 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 5.50 (σ = 1.11)
best avg100: 5.39 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 5.47 (σ = 1.00)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 6, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-6
avg of 5: 10.35

Time List:
1. (8.05) U R U R B' R L R L 
2. (DNF) L B U' B' R' L' U R 
3. 13.73 U B U L' B' U' L' U' B' 
4. 8.14 U' B L' R' U L' B' R L' 
5. 9.18 B L' R U' L U' L' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Spoiler



Session average: 15.811
1. 13.716 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 B' L' R' U' F R D L' B' R 
2. 13.369 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R B2 L2 F2 D' R' B' L B2 F2 
3. 16.091 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D B' L2 F2 U F2 R F R 
4. 15.726 D' R D' B2 L' U R D F L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' 
5. 16.427 U2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R' F D' R F L' U' B L R2 
6. (18.849) L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' F L' B2 U' R' F2 D2 U2 F2 
7. 17.440 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B F' L' U R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 
8. 17.065 B2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 F U2 L U' B' D' U L' B D' R2 B2 
9. 16.313 R U2 L' D' F2 B' R L F R U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D' F2 D B2 D' 
10. 17.201 L D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 D' B' F' L U' B2 L R U R2 
11. 16.221 R F2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 U L2 R F' R' B' F2 L B2 
12. 17.171 U2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 B R U' L2 D' R2 F U2 R B U2 
13. 14.387 F2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F L' R' U' R2 F U' F' R F' D' 
14. 16.470 F R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D L' B2 D F' L D' B F2 
15. 15.549 F B2 U' L2 D L' U' D L' F R2 U2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' 
16. 13.369 F' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' D' F' L' U' R D' B2 D2 B' R' 
17. 16.766 U2 R2 D2 B2 D' F' L' B' U' L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 R' 
18. 15.497 F R2 B U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B U2 R' F R2 F2 R2 D L2 D R B 
19. 15.487 F' R2 B2 L' F U R U' F L F2 R U2 R2 L F2 B2 R D2 
20. 17.177 B2 R2 D R2 D F2 U F2 L2 R' U' R2 U F L F2 D2 L U F2 
21. 17.831 B R2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R' D2 L2 U R2 U' B L2 U' F' 
22. 16.209 U L U L' D2 L2 F L' F' R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 U2 
23. 15.139 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 L B' D' F L R' U R2 U' R 
24. 14.771 D' R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 R' F U2 B R2 F2 L' R2 B U' 
25. (12.110) B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 U B U2 F2 L' R2 U' R F U2 
26. 18.393 D L2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R D L R2 B2 F' U B L F' 
27. 17.805 L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D B' L U2 L2 R2 U2 F' L D U2 
28. 17.165 U2 L2 F U2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 F U R2 B' R' U F2 D2 R' F' U 
29. 14.927 D2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 B L' U B2 L' B' D2 F D' U 
30. 15.769 F2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 L F2 L' U2 L' U' R D U2 F L D' F D' L' 
31. 14.982 D L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 F L2 R2 F2 R B' U B D' R 
32. 17.377 U' F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F' R2 D L' R U' R B' L2 U 
33. 17.911 F L U R F' R' D2 L B2 R D' F2 R2 U D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 
34. 14.299 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 B2 R' U' B L U2 F' D B F2 L B' 
35. 13.833 R B2 D2 B L2 F2 U B R' L' D2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 
36. 14.234 U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F' L2 F R' D' L U B' U2 L2 B R D' 
37. 14.922 F2 R D2 U2 L' R2 B2 L B2 D2 L2 B L2 R B D F R U' B' F2 
38. (11.777) R' B U2 B L D B' R2 F2 R' L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 D2 
39. (19.063) D L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 L B' R' D' U' F' R' D' L2 B' 
40. 17.992 D2 F2 D F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 B' D L2 R' D' L B2 L' B L 
41. 12.691 L2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 R D F U2 L F' U' L2 D2 U' 
42. 16.404 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F' U' F D2 B' U' B' R F' D 
43. 14.929 U' D2 F U2 F2 R L2 U F' L2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 
44. 14.044 B2 D L B' U' D2 L U2 R B D2 R2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 
45. 17.833 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' U' R D' L U2 B R D2 F 
46. (20.155) F2 D2 B2 L D2 L B2 L' F2 L R U' R' B F2 U L F D R D' 
47. 14.931 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 R D2 B2 L' D' F' U' L' F R2 
48. (12.435) R U' R L2 F' D' R' L' F' R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 U 
49. 13.187 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' D R F R' F U L' D' R B' 
50. 16.678 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U' B' D R' U B R D' F' L' R2 D


sub 16... finally

Why can't my weilong v2 feel like my mini weilong? 

EDIT:
NOOOOOOOO


Spoiler



Session average: 23.053
1. 21.056 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B L' U' L2 D F R F L' B 
2. 24.433 U' R' U L F U' B' R2 L' B' L2 U L2 F2 U' D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 
3. 23.243 L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 D2 F' R B' D' L' D' B R' D B L 
4. 21.739 F' D2 B D' L U F L2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 
5. 22.721 U F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L R B' D' F2 R D' L2 B R' 
6. 23.938 R2 U2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 L2 F' R F' D' R' F2 L' B' D F' 
7. 21.756 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 L F2 D2 L R' F2 U' B' R D' B' U' L' B' D2 U2 
8. 23.602 U2 L' U2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F' D L' F R D B' L' R2 
9. 22.997 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' D B F L' F2 L' U B2 R2 
10. 25.023 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R' B' U L' U F' L2 U F L2 D2 
11. 20.810 B2 R D2 R U2 L F2 U2 L' F2 D2 F D' L R2 B' R' F' R B 
12. 25.354 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F' U2 B2 R U R2 U L' U 
13. 24.929 L B2 R' U R2 L2 F L U' R U2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 
14. 23.881 R2 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R' B' L' U F' L2 D' F2 U' F 
15. (18.600) F R2 U R D2 L F' U2 L' B D' F2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 
16. 22.407 U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U F D U L' U' L' B R F U 
17. 20.944 B L F2 U2 L2 B' U' R' D' B' U' L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 
18. 22.129 D' F' U R' F' D R2 D L' B' U2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D 
19. 22.272 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 L D' F' L' F U' B D2 
20. 22.904 U' R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U B U L D2 B U2 R' B R' U 
21. (28.593) L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 D2 F2 U' R F2 D F' D2 B D' F R' F' 
22. 27.381 F R2 D2 L' U L2 B' R2 B' L U2 L' F2 U2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 
23. 22.927 L' D2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 R B2 R U' R B U F L' R' U B 
24. (28.382) D2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L R U2 F' U' R U L' D 
25. 22.190 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D2 R B2 L' B' L U R' D2 L2 
26. 20.755 U2 L2 D2 R F2 R D2 U2 L' D2 L B D R2 B U' F2 L' R D 
27. 21.189 L D F2 B2 R2 L' F' U2 B L' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 D' 
28. 21.032 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D B' L D L' F' R' D2 B2 L' 
29. 22.486 L U' F' D2 B U' R' U F D' R2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 
30. 23.597 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U F2 U2 R' D L D2 F U2 L2 U' B 
31. 21.799 B2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 D' L F' D' B2 F' L R2 B2 U2 F' 
32. 18.938 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D B D F' D F2 U R2 U2 
33. 21.272 L' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 U L D L D B2 F' L2 R' B 
34. 21.391 L' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 L R' B' U L R' D R U L' D2 L 
35. 23.986 D R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' U' L D' L2 F D2 L' D2 
36. 20.363 U' R' D L F2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 U' F2 U D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 
37. 26.323 D' B R' U B2 U F B' L' F R2 F U2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
38. 25.107 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 R U2 F2 R' D2 B R2 B' U2 L' R F R2 U 
39. 23.400 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 U F U2 L F' D' B' D2 U B 
40. 22.766 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U L D' U2 L' U' B R' D' 
41. 25.925 F2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 U R B F D' R2 F L' D' L' 
42. (17.634) D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 R' U' L2 U2 L U' R2 U' L F 
43. 20.801 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U L F2 U B R2 U L R U2 R' F' 
44. 26.499 U2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' B D2 B' R D' L' R 
45. (16.528) U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 D R D R F U2 B 
46. (28.247) U2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 U L R' D2 B F L B' L D2 
47. 26.502 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 R' B' F L B' L2 U' R B D 
48. 23.160 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' B2 L' F2 L F' U2 B2 D R' B' U' 
49. 20.989 D' U' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 R' B U2 L R2 F2 D B' L2 D F2 
50. 27.429 L2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B U F2 L2 B' L R2 B L2 R



DAMN YOU LAST SOLVE! still pb so yay


----------



## Iggy (Jul 6, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.00
1. 10.07 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D' U B2 L2 R B' L2 R U2 B2 F R' F' U 
2. 10.10 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 R' D' F' D' R2 U2 F2 U' B L' 
3. (9.80) L2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D L D F' R' D' L2 D L U' B' R2 
4. (13.75) L2 B2 L2 F U2 F L2 F R2 B2 R' B' U R B' D' F U2 R' U' 
5. 9.82 F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R B2 D' B2 L' R' F' 

So close


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2014)

46. 9.19 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' U' R2 L F' L F U' R' B2 U2

didn't feel fast but ok

E:
z2 // Inspection
R' D' U' L' U L // 222 (6/6)
U B2 U2 R2 // X-cross (4/10)
y R U R' d R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/17)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-3 (8/25)
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // F2L-4 (8/33)
F R U R' U' F' // CLL (6/39)
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U' // ELL (9/48)

5.22 TPS

E2: lol counting 9 (also fullstep)

49. 9.65 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U L' U B R F' U R F R L' U'

x2 y // Inspection
D L F // Cross (3/3)
U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-1 (8/11)
L' U L U y' L U L' // F2L-2 (7/18)
U U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-3 (9/27)
U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/35)
U' F F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (11/46)
R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 // PLL (16/62)

6.42 TPS, wow... It helped seeing the first two pairs in inspection and then only needing one look for the second two pairs


----------



## Iggy (Jul 6, 2014)

1:12.58, (1:06.27), 1:10.09, (1:12.89), 1:10.12 = 1:10.93 Mega avg5

PB by 0.04

Also got a 1:14.69 avg12, 2nd sub 1:15


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 6, 2014)

I was sooooo shaky. I suck so bad. I could've gotten a 3 skewb ao12 on cam easily. I'll include the two attempts to roll, I couldn't even turn the thing 

*4.341 Skewb Average of 12 YTUWR*



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-6
avg of 12: 4.341

Time List:
1. 5.050 B' L B' L U' B' U' B' U' 
2. (6.856) R U R U R B L R' 
3. 2.926 U R' B L' B R' B R 
4. 3.525 U' B L' U' L B R U' 
5. 4.045 R' U' L' U B' R U B 
6. 4.615 L' B' L B' L U L R 
7. (2.737) R' U L U' R' L R' B' 
8. 3.063 R' U L B' U B L' U' 
9. 5.900 U' R B R B' L' B' U 
10. 4.833 R B R L' B' L U R B' 
11. 4.816 U' R' L U' B L' R' B' L' 
12. 4.633 R' U L' U B' R' B R L


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 1:12.58, (1:06.27), 1:10.09, (1:12.89), 1:10.12 = 1:10.93 Mega avg12



wow, nice average of 12!


----------



## kcl (Jul 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I was sooooo shaky. I suck so bad. I could've gotten a 3 skewb ao12 on cam easily. I'll include the two attempts to roll, I couldn't even turn the thing
> 
> *4.341 Skewb Average of 12 YTUWR*
> 
> ...



Lolnub gj


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Lolnub gj



I can't even edit it for like five hours because I have to go somewhere


----------



## kcl (Jul 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I can't even edit it for like five hours because I have to go somewhere



Why even upload..? It's like .04 better and a total fail as you said..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Why even upload..? It's like .04 better and a total fail as you said..



.06 better, and the solves were more impressive and probably less lucky. Also, if one of you nubs gets in between 4.401 and this I will not have YTUWR


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I could've gotten a sub-3 skewb ao12 on cam easily.


----------



## kcl (Jul 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



sub 4*


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 6, 2014)

3:46.381 7x7 PB


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 3:46.381 7x7 PB



With the Moyu Aofu or SS?


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2014)

Rubik's cube
06-Jul-2014 15:48:04 - 20:28:35

Mean: 13.60
Average: 13.57
Best time: 10.18
Median: 13.28
Worst time: 20.03
Standard deviation: 1.88

Best average of 5: 11.68
92-96 - 11.85 (12.97) 11.75 (11.06) 11.45

Best average of 12: 12.17
90-101 - 11.95 11.90 11.85 12.97 11.75 (11.06) 11.45 (13.95) 13.65 12.03 12.49 11.70



Spoiler



1. 14.28 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R' U' F' D B2 D L2 U' F' R' D'
* 2. 11.69 D' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L D' R' L2 D' B' U2 B U L'
3. 11.10 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' B' F' U2 R2 B2 L'*
4. 13.05 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R' B2 D B' F R D L2 D2 R' U'
* 5. 12.16 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L B' R D' L F D U' B D U*
6. 14.28 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F D2 R' D L' F2 D2 U L U2
7. 13.25 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 U' R2 D' R F' D' B2 U2 F D B L' D U2
8. 15.32 U' B2 R2 B2 D U F2 L2 U R2 F' U' R L' F' R2 U2 B L B2 D'
* 9. 12.95 L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 L B2 U2 L' D' U F L D' U'*
10. 15.07 R2 D' U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' L F' R' L' B R D U F2 L'
11. 17.03 B2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U F D R' U2 R U L B2 F L2
12. 13.27 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B2 L' U2
13. 14.61 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 L D' R D2 R' F' R' B L2 U L'
* 14. 12.60 U B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 F' L U2 L2 D2 F' D' F R*
15. 15.66 B2 F2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 D' U L2 F B2 D R2 B' R' L' F D R U
16. 14.47 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F' R D2 L2 F' D2 B' U' F R U'
* 17. 11.62 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B' R D2 U L' F' D2 U B2 F'
18. 11.40 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F R' B U' B2 U' L' U' B2 F2 D'*
19. 16.55 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 F' D L D2 B U2 L D2 F' L' U'
20. 20.03 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' B U' F D U L F' U F' R U'
* 21. 11.82 B2 L2 D2 U F2 U R2 L2 U R2 U2 L D2 B D' F R2 U L' U B2 U'
22. 12.33 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B U B2 U2 B U' F' D2 R B2 U2*
23. 15.55 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L F U L' F2 U B' F2 D2
24. 13.84 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 B' R D F D2 U F2 L' F' L2 U2
25. 16.41 D B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' R2 F' D L2 B' F2 D R L2
26. 13.38 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' R L2 D B' D B' L U2 F' U'
27. 15.38 B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 L D R2 F U2 R2 L' B R2 D2 U2
28. 17.41 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 F L D L2 U2 B F' D' B F' U'
29. 18.45 D U L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F' L2 D F2 L' U R' D B2 L2 D2
* 30. 12.00 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B' R' D U L B R' U F2 U R*
31. 13.98 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 L' B R2 D R D' B2 R2 F D'
* 32. 10.70 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F R' B2 R2 D' U2 L D2 L' B' D2*
33. 17.36 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 B R' L2 F' L F2 L2 B R'
34. 17.80 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' B' D B U' B R' B R2 L' F'
* 35. 11.48 B2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F' L D R L' F U' L2
36. 12.79 R2 D R2 U F2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 R' D R B D2 L2 D L'
37. 11.35 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 R U' L' B' D F2 R' F' D' R' L2*
38. 15.06 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 R' B U R2 L B D' U2 R' L2
39. 14.87 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U B D2 R' F2 L' D' U' L B U
40. 13.04 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L D R B' R2 L' F2 U F2 D2 U2
41. 15.26 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B U' B R' D B2 L' U B F2 U'
42. 14.12 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 U B U2 F' U R D' L' U' B L' D2
43. 16.16 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R B2 L F2 U B L' F' U R2 U
44. 13.12 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B F' D R2 L' D L' B2 L F U'
45. 14.86 L2 D' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R' U B2 F' D' F' L2 D R'
* 46. 12.22 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 L' F' U L U2 B' R2 B' R' B' U2*
47. 13.75 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' R' B' L' B' L' D2 F2 R2 F U'
48. 13.80 D B2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U F L B D2 B F2 D R U' L' U2
* 49. 12.55 L2 U F2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D' B L2 B' R L2 U' R' B2 L2 D2
50. 12.79 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' U R' B' U2 F D R' L B2 F*
51. 13.03 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' R2 D B2 F' U B2 U F2 U
* 52. 10.53 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 B U' B2 D F D' L' B2 D*
53. 15.43 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 D L2 D F2 L F2 D' B U2 F' R2 L F2 R'
54. 14.50 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R B2 R F L2 U' R' L B F D2
55. 14.86 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U B' U F R2 B2 L D U
56. 13.38 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 U B F D' U2 F' R U'
57. 14.22 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L F' D' R F' D R U R2 L2 U
58. 15.57 B2 U F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F D L' B L' D2 L' B R2 L
59. 13.19 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' U L B U' R B F' U F' L2
* 60. 11.71 F2 D' U2 B2 D U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F R D' F2 R2 B U' F' L2 U'*
61. 15.50 U' L2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R' B L' D2 U F' D2 R D
62. 14.41 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F' R2 L B U' L' F2 D2 U2 L' U'
63. 14.49 U B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' F U2 R' U B D' B U2 L U
64. 14.27 R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B' U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 F L
65. 14.08 D2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F R F2 U L2 D' F U' L2 U
66. 13.37 F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' L' D' L' U2 R F2 L B' L D'
67. 13.05 U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B D' B' D L D2 U2 L2 B' L
68. 15.84 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U B D B F' R D' L B F2 R U'
69. 18.05 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D U L' U2 R D R2 U2 B' R L F' U2
* 70. 12.99 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B F R U' R2 L' D2 U' F L'
71. 12.58 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U F R2 L2 B2 L' U' R B L2 F'
72. 12.77 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' L B' D U B' D B' F'*
73. 14.79 D B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D F' L' F' D R U L2 B' L B' D2
* 74. 13.48 D2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' F' U' B' L D F R U L' F2 L
75. 12.74 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D U' L2 B2 L2 F2 L U' F' R2 B' U2 R' B2 D' F' U'*
76. 15.28 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 L2 D B' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B' L D' F2 U
* 77. 12.15 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L B' L2 F' R2 U R2 F R' U*
78. 13.02 D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L U B F' D' B' U' B' R U2
79. 13.29 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L U L' F U2 F' R' U2 B F D
* 80. 11.62 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R' F U2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D L2 U'*
81. 16.06 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' R D2 B' F' R D2 B' R2 B
* 82. 11.00 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R U' B' D2 F' R D2 B2 L' D2
83. 12.26 L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 U F R B' F' L' U' L2 B2 U2
84. 11.79 D U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U F U' L2 U' F L' D R L2 B' R'*
85. 14.62 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F' R B D' F2 D' B' L' B' R2
* 86. 12.21 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L B' U2 L B U' R2*
87. 14.09 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' R' L2 B' D R2 B R B F L2 D2
* 88. 11.13 R2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L' D2 F' R' U2 F' D2 U' R2 F'*
89. 14.08 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 U' B D R' B2 L' D' R'
* 90. 11.95 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 L U F' R L' U2 B F' U R2 U'
91. 11.90 R2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' B' L D' L B' U' L B' U'
92. 11.85 B2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R L' F' R2 D B' D' R' D F' U'
93. 12.97 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D B U2 L F2 D R' F R2 D2 L2 U2
94. 11.75 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U F' U2 B L2 D R' U2 L' F2
95. 11.06 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B U B L B F L' F D2 R' U'
96. 11.45 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U B' L2 U R2 B' D' F2 U' R F2 L'*
97. 13.95 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U R D L2 B F R2 L U2 R F2 L2
98. 13.65 B2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' U' B2 D F' R U2 B R' B2 D'
* 99. 12.03 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' B' R2 B L2 D2 R' L' U' B' F2 R2 L'
100. 12.49 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B R L U2 L' F L2 D' U L'
101. 11.70 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' F R' B F2 U L2 B U' F'*
102. 13.54 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B' R' D L F2 D B' D' U' R' U'
*103. 12.56 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L' U2 R2 B F R' D' U F' L2 U2
104. 10.18 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R L2 B R2 L' F' U R2 F R
105. 12.40 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F' L' B2 D L F' D L2 U F'*
106. 15.13 U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 B R' F' R F R B R2 D'
107. 15.43 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F' R U B' F' L2 F' U L F
*108. 10.71 D2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B' R2 F R F R U B F U'
109. 12.68 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B' R' D' L2 F' D L B D B2 D2*
110. 13.40 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 U L' U' B' R F D' L' B' R' L D'
*111. 12.40 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B D B2 D2 U B R' D' B2 D'*
112. 16.67 B2 U F2 R2 D R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 L R2 B' U R2 F R L U
*113. 10.92 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U R F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F L D L2
114. 12.03 B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' U B2 F2 L F2 D*



I didn't have a PB Mo100 until the session average was 13.58 when my old PB Mo100 was 13.65... I still didn't break any PBs other than Mo100. I didn't get any sub-10s, despite getting quite a few 10s.
Sub-13s are in bold... it sort of shows when I got in the zone  (starting at ~70-80) I should probably roll out all the bad times but I don't have time to; I'll do it later.

E: Mo100 was at 13.50, and I tried to get it sub-13.50... it dropped straight to 13.43. Scramble was very easy, 129. 11.84 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 D2 B' R' U B' D F' R2 D2 L2 B L' if you want to try it.

E2: 13.35 PB Mo100.



Spoiler



35. 11.48 B2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F' L D R L' F U' L2
36. 12.79 R2 D R2 U F2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 R' D R B D2 L2 D L'
37. 11.35 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 R U' L' B' D F2 R' F' D' R' L2
38. 15.06 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 R' B U R2 L B D' U2 R' L2
39. 14.87 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U B D2 R' F2 L' D' U' L B U
40. 13.04 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L D R B' R2 L' F2 U F2 D2 U2
41. 15.26 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B U' B R' D B2 L' U B F2 U'
42. 14.12 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 U B U2 F' U R D' L' U' B L' D2
43. 16.16 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R B2 L F2 U B L' F' U R2 U
44. 13.12 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B F' D R2 L' D L' B2 L F U'
45. 14.86 L2 D' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R' U B2 F' D' F' L2 D R'
46. 12.22 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 L' F' U L U2 B' R2 B' R' B' U2
47. 13.75 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' R' B' L' B' L' D2 F2 R2 F U'
48. 13.80 D B2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U F L B D2 B F2 D R U' L' U2
49. 12.55 L2 U F2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D' B L2 B' R L2 U' R' B2 L2 D2
50. 12.79 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' U R' B' U2 F D R' L B2 F
51. 13.03 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' R2 D B2 F' U B2 U F2 U
52. 10.53 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 B U' B2 D F D' L' B2 D
53. 15.43 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 D L2 D F2 L F2 D' B U2 F' R2 L F2 R'
54. 14.50 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R B2 R F L2 U' R' L B F D2
55. 14.86 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U B' U F R2 B2 L D U
56. 13.38 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 U B F D' U2 F' R U'
57. 14.22 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L F' D' R F' D R U R2 L2 U
58. 15.57 B2 U F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F D L' B L' D2 L' B R2 L
59. 13.19 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' U L B U' R B F' U F' L2
60. 11.71 F2 D' U2 B2 D U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F R D' F2 R2 B U' F' L2 U'
61. 15.50 U' L2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R' B L' D2 U F' D2 R D
62. 14.41 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F' R2 L B U' L' F2 D2 U2 L' U'
63. 14.49 U B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' F U2 R' U B D' B U2 L U
64. 14.27 R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B' U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 F L
65. 14.08 D2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F R F2 U L2 D' F U' L2 U
66. 13.37 F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' L' D' L' U2 R F2 L B' L D'
67. 13.05 U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B D' B' D L D2 U2 L2 B' L
68. 15.84 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U B D B F' R D' L B F2 R U'
69. 18.05 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D U L' U2 R D R2 U2 B' R L F' U2
70. 12.99 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B F R U' R2 L' D2 U' F L'
71. 12.58 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U F R2 L2 B2 L' U' R B L2 F'
72. 12.77 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' L B' D U B' D B' F'
73. 14.79 D B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D F' L' F' D R U L2 B' L B' D2
74. 13.48 D2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' F' U' B' L D F R U L' F2 L
75. 12.74 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D U' L2 B2 L2 F2 L U' F' R2 B' U2 R' B2 D' F' U'
76. 15.28 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 L2 D B' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B' L D' F2 U
77. 12.15 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L B' L2 F' R2 U R2 F R' U
78. 13.02 D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L U B F' D' B' U' B' R U2
79. 13.29 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L U L' F U2 F' R' U2 B F D
80. 11.62 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R' F U2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D L2 U'
81. 16.06 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' R D2 B' F' R D2 B' R2 B
82. 11.00 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R U' B' D2 F' R D2 B2 L' D2
83. 12.26 L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 U F R B' F' L' U' L2 B2 U2
84. 11.79 D U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U F U' L2 U' F L' D R L2 B' R'
85. 14.62 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F' R B D' F2 D' B' L' B' R2
86. 12.21 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L B' U2 L B U' R2
87. 14.09 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' R' L2 B' D R2 B R B F L2 D2
88. 11.13 R2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L' D2 F' R' U2 F' D2 U' R2 F'
89. 14.08 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 U' B D R' B2 L' D' R'
90. 11.95 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 L U F' R L' U2 B F' U R2 U'
91. 11.90 R2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' B' L D' L B' U' L B' U'
92. 11.85 B2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R L' F' R2 D B' D' R' D F' U'
93. 12.97 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D B U2 L F2 D R' F R2 D2 L2 U2
94. 11.75 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U F' U2 B L2 D R' U2 L' F2
95. 11.06 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B U B L B F L' F D2 R' U'
96. 11.45 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U B' L2 U R2 B' D' F2 U' R F2 L'
97. 13.95 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U R D L2 B F R2 L U2 R F2 L2
98. 13.65 B2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' U' B2 D F' R U2 B R' B2 D'
99. 12.03 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' B' R2 B L2 D2 R' L' U' B' F2 R2 L'
100. 12.49 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B R L U2 L' F L2 D' U L'
101. 11.70 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' F R' B F2 U L2 B U' F'
102. 13.54 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B' R' D L F2 D B' D' U' R' U'
103. 12.56 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L' U2 R2 B F R' D' U F' L2 U2
104. 10.18 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R L2 B R2 L' F' U R2 F R
105. 12.40 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F' L' B2 D L F' D L2 U F'
106. 15.13 U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 B R' F' R F R B R2 D'
107. 15.43 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F' R U B' F' L2 F' U L F
108. 10.71 D2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B' R2 F R F R U B F U'
109. 12.68 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B' R' D' L2 F' D L B D B2 D2
110. 13.40 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 U L' U' B' R F D' L' B' R' L D'
111. 12.40 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B D B2 D2 U B R' D' B2 D'
112. 16.67 B2 U F2 R2 D R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 L R2 B' U R2 F R L U
113. 10.92 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U R F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F L D L2
114. 12.03 B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' U B2 F2 L F2 D
115. 14.25 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 U L2 U L' R2 B F' D' R2 B L U2 L' U'
116. 16.34 F2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D B' L D2 U F2 L' B2 D' L U F
117. 13.44 U' F2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L D' B L2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 U'
118. 15.57 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B R' F D2 L' U' F' R2 B' F' U
119. 16.05 U L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L D B' R B D' U B D L'
120. 13.86 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L U F' D B U2 L' U B2 F U'
121. 14.05 U' B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B' D' F L' U2 L2 U2 B2 F'
122. 13.01 R2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L F D' U2 B' R U2 F' U2 R'
123. 14.37 U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 R F2 U' F2 U' L D' R' B' L2
124. 13.51 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 B D U' R' F R U2 L' F U'
125. 12.27 D' B2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' L' B2 F' D B U2 L B' D' U F
126. 13.40 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 B' D2 U F L' U'
127. 11.42 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D F2 R2 U F R' B' R' D R B2 R B F U'
128. 14.37 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D F2 L F L U B F' U2 L' B F
129. 11.84 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 D2 B' R' U B' D F' R2 D2 L2 B L'
130. 13.52 D2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R U2 F' L2 U2 B2 R' U L2 B D2 U'
131. 13.46 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 U' L' F R L F' L2 U F2 L F2
132. 10.81 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D F' L D U' F' D R2 D2 B' R U
133. 12.86 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B' U' R' U' L F' L' D' R2 L2
134. 13.49 R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D R' B D2 U R2 D2 B F2 U' B R'


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 6, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> With the Moyu Aofu or SS?



SS


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> SS



nice


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> SS



mini or regular? what sticker shades do you use? black plastic or white plastic? what method do you use? how many moves was the solve? what is your tps? how long are your fingers? how big are your hands? i want to be as fast as you!!


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 6, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 12: 10.79

Time List:
1. 11.01 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B R2 B F2 U2 R' D' L' B' U2 R2 B L' U2 R' 
2. 9.62 L' B2 L' D' B' L2 U F B2 L' U' F2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 D 
3. (12.52) U L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' R F U2 R D2 U L F R D 
4. 11.12 U2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' U L U L U' R B2 D' 
5. 10.47 B L F U2 B U2 R' U R' U B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U B2 U' B2 
6. 11.31 B2 R F' U' B' L' D R2 F' D' L' D2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 R' 
7. 10.88 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F' D' U2 L' D' U' 
8. 11.99 U' L U' R' D' R' D2 F2 D' B L2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 
9. (8.70) R' F2 L F2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 F U F' R' B2 U R D F D2 
10. 10.80 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B U2 R2 F' U B R F R F' 
11. 9.74 D B U2 R' B' R' U F' D R2 L' F2 B2 L' D2 L U2 B2 L2 
12. 10.95 R D2 F2 L' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 F D' U' R' B' D2 L2 B2 L' U2

Got this today, sadly the quest for global sub 12 is plagued by sessions of stupid singles and not focusing enough (currently 12.09 of 800).
Also 11.65 of 100


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2014)

Pretty lol:

Average of 5: 3.97
1. 4.95 R' B' L' U B L' R L' B' U R L'
2. 3.00 B L' U L' R' L' R L U' B L' B'
3. (1.44) L' U' R' L B' R U B' L B' R U
4. (7.91) R' B U R' B U R' L U R' B R
5. 3.97 R' U L' B' R B L U' R U R L

I did double sledge + H-perm on the first -_-
I also messed up the 4th really bad


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 7, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 12: 6.99

Time List:
1. 8.68 U L R B' U B R B l' r u 
2. (5.25) R B' L' R' L' U' B L' r b 
3. 6.91 U' L B' R U R L' R r' b' 
4. 5.58 B L R' B R' B R' U r u' 
5. 8.57 B R' L B' R' L B' U' r' u 
6. 5.52 U L R L' B' R L' R' B l' b u 
7. 5.73 U L R B' R U B U l r' b' u 
8. 7.08 L' R' L' B L U' L R b' u 
9. (12.54) R U' B L' R U' B R U l' 
10. 7.93 U' L' U' R' L' U B' U l b u' 
11. 7.78 U' L' B' U' B' R' B L l r u 
12. 6.11 L' B' R U B' U L' R' b u


EDIT: 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 5: 51.32

Time List:
1. 53.63 F R Fw2 U2 D' B Rw' Fw' B' U2 D Rw' U Rw2 D' B D Fw' R Uw U2 B U' D2 F2 U' Fw2 F L2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 B Fw' R2 B L' U' Fw2 
2. (57.04) L' U Uw2 B2 R' F2 Rw2 R2 L2 Uw' F U' F Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 R2 B2 Uw' Fw' F U Rw' Fw R' Fw' U Uw F' U' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F' U2 L Uw2 
3. 49.97 L' Fw' B' F2 D R Fw' D R Fw2 D L2 D' F' L R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B2 U' L' Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 U' B Uw L' Uw Fw2 B2 D2 U2 F Rw F' R2 D' 
4. 50.36 L B Rw2 U B L' B2 L D Uw2 F2 U' Uw F2 Uw D' U Rw2 D' Fw2 B F2 D2 U2 Rw' L' B' U' D2 B R Uw D' U2 B2 L2 F U L Rw' 
5. (48.92) R' U R2 B' Uw' U Fw' L' Uw' R F' R Fw Uw B U' Uw Fw Uw2 L' F R2 Uw F2 B2 L2 Rw2 R' U2 F B Uw D' F' R2 F2 U Fw2 B2 D


----------



## kcl (Jul 7, 2014)

Yay giant averages. Going for 5000 3x3 solves by nats. 
I'm quite pleased with this, I've improved a lot. 

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-07-07 01:30 AM

Default session

Number of solves: 506
Best Time: 5.867
Worst Time: 13.434
Session Avg: 9.176
Session Mean: 9.178
Individual Times: 
7.518, 8.868, 8.801, 9.851, 10.101, 9.551, 9.201, 9.951, 9.834, 9.351, 9.501, 8.717, 9.851, 7.868, 6.734, 7.517, 7.167, 8.951, 9.500, 9.001, 9.784, 7.717, 8.201, 12.534, 8.917, 8.901, 7.917, 8.484, 9.634, 9.800, 10.034, 7.967, 8.170, 6.917, 9.951, 9.701, 9.802, 7.818, 10.551, 8.901, 10.151, 10.051, 9.251, 10.100, 8.984, 7.767, 7.734, 9.084, 7.667, 9.251, 8.251, 6.284, 9.601, 7.617, 8.751, 7.667, 11.051, 8.484, 9.318, 9.151, 10.251, 8.851, 8.652, 8.152, 9.701, 10.484, 8.701, 9.218, 9.068, 9.601, 10.167, 10.051, 9.517, 9.501, 9.851, 9.351, 7.917, 8.168, 10.168, 7.318, 9.401, 9.151, 9.501, 9.851, 9.701, 8.752, 10.101, 7.886, 8.327, 8.694, 8.451, 7.968, 8.256, 9.042, 8.779, 8.658, 7.843, 9.038, 7.828, 10.286, 9.967, 11.884, 12.934, 12.434, 9.351, 9.151, 11.251, 9.951, 8.117, 10.217, 9.501, 9.234, (5.867), 8.751, 8.768, 9.451, 9.117, 8.034, 9.101, 7.268, 8.184, 7.267, 9.751, 8.234, 9.701, 9.151, 8.818, 9.802, 9.852, 9.601, 10.051, 9.351, 8.851, 9.751, 10.201, 9.951, 7.767, 8.151, 11.301, 8.551, 8.151, 9.651, 6.767, 9.801, 7.917, 9.451, 9.151, 8.101, 9.301, 8.601, 8.767, 8.584, 8.767, 9.367, 9.151, 8.117, 9.851, 9.451, 8.067, 9.302, 9.201, 10.401, 9.451, 9.884, 11.484, 8.851, 9.718, 9.301, 9.617, 9.901, 11.117, 8.601, 9.901, 9.751, 9.701, 8.551, 9.751, 8.866, 9.801, 9.601, 9.001, 9.501, 9.301, 9.401, 8.968, 9.400, (13.434), 10.000, 9.217, 8.017, 7.667, 7.167, 9.451, 6.917, 8.751, 9.084, 9.050, 7.834, 9.051, 8.752, 9.051, 9.001, 9.017, 8.618, 9.851, 9.601, 9.751, 9.701, 9.651, 8.767, 7.968, 8.901, 9.284, 7.367, 7.267, 10.901, 7.967, 9.701, 8.651, 7.617, 9.368, 10.051, 9.751, 7.867, 8.801, 9.701, 9.717, 10.484, 11.684, 8.217, 9.101, 9.701, 9.751, 9.101, 11.134, 8.767, 9.701, 8.602, 8.751, 8.317, 7.817, 9.051, 9.251, 9.701, 9.600, 8.418, 9.801, 10.002, 6.301, 8.018, 9.101, 9.701, 9.351, 8.501, 9.601, 9.851, 9.151, 9.384, 9.601, 8.901, 9.551, 9.801, 8.701, 8.703, 9.651, 9.751, 10.150, 8.351, 9.867, 11.584, 9.301, 9.801, 9.701, 9.001, 8.983, 8.351, 9.651, 10.401, 9.551, 10.067, 9.751, 8.417, 9.301, 10.051, 9.017, 6.417, 8.167, 9.451, 8.751, 9.251, 9.451, 7.868, 8.651, 9.168, 10.201, 8.267, 9.351, 9.901, 7.367, 9.667, 10.151, 9.901, 9.801, 10.301, 9.367, 9.451, 8.567, 9.701, 8.867, 10.551, 9.701, 6.767, 11.067, 9.718, 9.052, 10.251, 9.517, 9.751, 10.101, 9.451, 9.652, 10.600, 7.218, 10.401, 10.401, 10.301, 9.601, 9.717, 8.117, 9.201, 9.500, 9.567, 8.717, 9.817, 10.501, 9.500, 10.151, 9.250, 9.500, 8.701, 10.351, 10.851, 10.001, 6.767, 9.401, 8.401, 9.651, 9.951, 9.817, 8.667, 8.067, 9.800, 8.217, 10.551, 8.251, 8.867, 6.517, 9.801, 10.151, 8.851, 10.051, 7.467, 9.751, 9.701, 9.901, 9.051, 9.150, 8.800, 9.701, 9.101, 9.600, 10.101, 9.601, 8.851, 9.201, 9.651, 9.967, 8.301, 9.451, 9.901, 9.851, 9.601, 10.351, 8.867, 8.469, 8.901, 9.400, 9.801, 10.017, 9.300, 8.151, 10.451, 8.751, 8.517, 9.901, 9.901, 9.751, 9.034, 10.167, 10.451, 9.934, 10.449, 10.300, 6.818, 11.781, 8.451, 8.951, 10.001, 10.201, 6.833, 8.317, 8.751, 8.601, 6.067, 8.867, 8.267, 8.951, 9.951, 10.851, 9.901, 9.251, 9.851, 8.084, 9.751, 8.917, 9.117, 10.001, 9.801, 9.551, 9.751, 9.201, 9.801, 11.334, 9.751, 9.901, 10.785, 9.701, 9.318, 7.967, 9.434, 8.368, 8.751, 9.151, 10.817, 8.705, 9.301, 9.301, 8.953, 9.951, 9.701, 10.834, 9.801, 8.617, 11.601, 10.651, 8.751, 8.201, 8.367, 8.467, 9.801, 9.901, 10.867, 9.167, 9.251, 8.401, 9.451, 9.201, 8.202, 8.568, 7.668, 8.851, 7.567, 9.051, 7.867, 7.767, 10.004, 9.551, 6.718, 8.951, 9.151, 9.601, 9.517, 8.751, 6.584, 7.332, 9.067, 7.968, 7.867, 8.601, 7.617, 6.667, 8.968, 8.701, 9.051, 9.251, 9.751, 10.451, 8.018, 9.401, 9.217, 9.501, 9.351, 8.468, 7.867, 8.518, 8.251


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2014)

5.21 ao5
6.56 ao12

Skewb PBs. The ao5 either had 4 or 8 move last layers lol


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Session Avg: 9.176
> Session Mean: 9.178



Dude, you're getting really fast. :O

I got a 1:56.10 AO100 on 5x5 and a 15.75 3x3 AO12...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 7, 2014)

7.618 Single, Finally sub 8, Full step.

U' F2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R U B' U2 R' B' R' D F D' U'

y'
D2 R' U L U' L' D2 // Xcross (7/7)
R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/14)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-3 (8/22)
U' L' U L // F2L-4 (I have no Idea why I did not sledge here.) (5/26)
U R U R' U R d' R U' R' F' // OLL (11/37)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL (13/50)


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.618 Single, Finally sub 8, Full step.
> 
> y'
> D2 R' U L U' L' D2 // Xcross (7/7)
> ...


Nice! I still haven't beaten my 8.10. But no scramble?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nice! I still haven't beaten my 8.10. But no scramble?



God, since I complained in that 2x2 thread I've done it like 6 times...


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> God, since I complained in that 2x2 thread I've done it like 6 times...


Haha... nice TPS btw, I think I've only ever got sup-6 TPS once and usually get around 5. Your solve was sup-6.5 TPS... you're improving so quickly.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 7, 2014)

Skewb Average of 100 PB: 5.397


Spoiler: times



1. 5.004 R' L U' R B' U R' L' U' R U R' B' L' R' 
2. 5.742 R' L B' R L U B R' L U L R' B U L 
3. 5.472 U L R B' R U R' L' U' L R' U L' B U 
4. 5.350 R B' L B' R' L U B U R U' B' U' B U 
5. 4.291 R' U' B' R' U' B' L R B R B' R' U' R' B' 
6. (2.321) L R U' B' L U' B R U' B' R L U' R' B 
7. 5.627 B R B L R B' U' B L U R' B U' B L 
8. 3.166 U L' R' U R B L' B U B' L' R' B L U 
9. 4.316 U' B R U' B' U R' B' R' U' L' R' U R L' 
10. 7.079 U B L' B' U L R B U' R B L' U' R L 
11. 4.831 B' R' U R' U' B U' R B' U R' L' B' R L 
12. 5.245 B R B' U B R U' L' B' L' R B' L' U' B' 
13. 5.287 L B' U' R' L B' R L' R B R U R' L' R 
14. 5.895 B' R' U R' U B U' B U R B L' U B L 
15. 5.883 U' L' R' U' R U L U L' B U' B' U' R L 
16. 6.067 U' B L R U R U L U R L R L' B R 
17. 6.646 L R U R B' L' R U B' U' L U B' L U 
18. 4.486 B' U L B R' B L B' L' B U' L U L' U 
19. 5.253 U L R U' B' R' B U R B' U' L' R B R 
20. 4.742 B R B L' R' B R L U B' U' R' U L B' 
21. 6.032 B' L B L U B L U B' R' B' R U B' U' 
22. 4.257 L' B L B' U R' U' B L' B L R B' R B 
23. 5.352 L' U R' U L B' R' B' U' R' L' B' R B' U 
24. (3.090) R L' U L B' U B' L' B U L U' B R L 
25. 4.966 U R' B' R' B U R U' R L U' R' B U' R 
26. 4.695 U L' R' B L R' U' R' L U' R L U' L' R' 
27. 6.794 R L' U' B' L' U L U L B' L' U R U' B' 
28. 5.545 R' U' L B' R' L' B' L' U' R' B' L' R' B' R' 
29. 6.185 L R' L' B R' L B' R L' R' B R' B' R U 
30. 4.714 R B L' B' L B' L R' U' R B L B' R' U' 
31. 6.555 B' L R L' U' L B R' U' B' U B U' L' U' 
32. 5.339 R L' U R U L' U' R' L' U B L B' L' R 
33. 3.565 B L B R U B R U B L' U R L' B' R 
34. 5.791 U L B' L' U' L' U' B' R' B L R' L' U R 
35. 6.358 L' B' L U L R U L' R U' B R' U' B U' 
36. 5.228 U' R B' U B' L' R L' U' R' L B R U' B 
37. 5.891 L U' B' U' B L' R B' U' B' L B U R' L 
38. 5.524 R' B' U R' B U' L' B' L' U' R' B L' U' B' 
39. 8.230 R' L' R' B' L' U' R' L' R U' L R L' B U 
40. 6.296 B U' R L U' R L U R' B L U R L R' 
41. 5.609 U' L' U B' L U' R' L' U B L R L' B' U 
42. 6.614 B R' L' U R B' U L' B U' R L' B L B' 
43. 6.310 L B' R' U B L' U R L B' U' B R L' U 
44. 7.769 L' U R' B U' R U L U' L' B L U R' B 
45. (8.591) L' B L' R' U' B' U R' B' U R B L B' U 
46. 5.791 L' R' B U B R' U' L B U' L R' L U' B 
47. 4.736 U' B' R B' U' B' U' R' B' U' R B' U' B' L 
48. 5.503 L' U B' L R' L R L' R U L R L R L 
49. 5.630 B' U' B R' L R' L B' R' B' L' U L' R B 
50. 4.217 U R' B R U L' B R' L U B U B' L B 
51. 4.378 B' L R U' R L R' L' U' R U' B' U' L' R 
52. (2.837) R' U' R' U' R L R U B L' R U' L B U' 
53. (8.729) U' L R' L R' U' L R' U' B U B' L' U' B' 
54. 5.295 B' U' B U' L B R B' L' B' R' B R L' U 
55. 3.582 U B R' B' R' U R' U' R' U R U' B' R' B 
56. 4.306 R B' U L' U L' B' L R B' R' B' L' B' R' 
57. 4.430 L B' L U' B' U' L B' L' U' B' L U L' R 
58. 6.788 B U B U B L R U' R U B U B L U' 
59. 7.060 U' R' L' U' L' B U' R' U' R L R L B L' 
60. 5.060 B' U B' R B' L' B' L R B R B L' R U' 
61. (9.112) L R U L' U' L' R' U' B L B' L' R L B' 
62. 4.809 R' B R U' B L U' L U' B' L' R L U B' 
63. 5.576 U' B' L B L B' R L' U' R B L' B R U 
64. 4.618 U R U' B' R' B' L R U' L R U B U' R' 
65. 4.867 L R' U B' L R' B L B U' R' B' U L' R 
66. 4.013 B' L R' L U' L' B' R' U' R U' L B' U B' 
67. 4.880 R B L R L B L R U' R' L R' B' U' B 
68. 6.798 L' U R B' R' B L' B' R U B R L' B R 
69. 7.875 R' B R' B' L' R U B U B R' B U' R L 
70. 5.770 R' L' R' B' U' L U L' B R' B' L B U' R' 
71. 5.097 U' R B' U' R U L' R U R' L' B R' B L 
72. 4.117 U' R' B' L U' R' U' B' L' R' B L' R' B L' 
73. 5.941 R' U' L' U' R L U' L' B' U' L' R' L U' R 
74. 5.635 B' R' U' B' U' R B U' R' U B R U R' L 
75. 6.846 R' L' U B R B L R' L U' L U' R L' B' 
76. (2.467) L' R' L B L U L' B U L R U' B' L' U' 
77. (2.637) R U' R U' R L R U R B U L B R' U 
78. 5.388 R' L' B' L' B L' R U B' L B R B' L R 
79. (8.881) L B R U L R' U L U' B' U L' B' U R 
80. 4.595 B' L' U' R' U' L B' U L R' B U' R L' U 
81. 6.396 L U' L' U B' R B' U' B' R L B U R U' 
82. 5.370 B' L' R' B L R L' U R L U' R' B' U B' 
83. 5.260 B L' R' U R L B' U L R' B' R' B' U' R' 
84. 4.567 U' R L' R' U' L' U' L' B L' U R L B L 
85. 4.847 L' B' L B U' R L' R' B' U' L U' R' B' U 
86. (10.220) L B L B' R B' L' B L' B' R B U' B' L' 
87. 4.777 B' L' B R L R L B' L' U' L' R U' R B' 
88. 6.817 B' U' R' B U' L U R U L' B' L' B R L 
89. 4.098 B' U' B' L' R L U L' B R B R' U B' U 
90. 6.835 B' R L B' R' L' R L' U' L' U' L R L U' 
91. 3.507 U R U R' B' L U' B' R B R' L' U' R U 
92. 5.201 U' R' B' R L R' B L' U B' R U' L U R 
93. 6.431 L U' B' U' R U B U' R' B L B U' R U' 
94. 3.536 U B L R' L R U' B' R' U' L R' B R B 
95. 4.541 L' R' B' U B' R B' R' B U B L' U' B R 
96. 5.539 U R' B' U' R U L R' B L' B' L' B L' R' 
97. 3.350 B' R' B R B' R' L B' L R B L' U B L' 
98. 4.889 B' R' L U' R L' B R B U B' L' R' U' B 
99. 5.561 L R' L R U' L B' R U' R' U' B L R' U' 
100. 6.638 B' L R U' R U' R B U B U B R' B' R


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Rubik's cube
07-Jul-2014 10:18:11 - 10:43:38

Mean: 13.18
Average: 13.16
Best time: 10.22
Median: 13.16
Worst time: 17.22
Standard deviation: 1.50

Best average of 5: 11.46
44-48 - 11.85 (10.49) 11.82 (12.64) 10.70

Best average of 12: 11.97 *PB*
38-49 - 11.81 12.61 11.82 12.41 11.68 12.37 11.85 (10.49) 11.82 12.64 10.70 (14.44)



Spoiler



1. 12.35 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R B' R2 U F2 R' F L' U F U'
2. 12.19 U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' R B L B' L D2 B' D' F' L'
3. 17.22 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 R' D B2 U B F' U' B' D B' R'
4. 16.28 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B R D' L' B' D2 U L
5. 13.70 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F B2 U R' L' D' B2 R2 B D' U2
6. 11.50 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 D F' B2 L' U F R' L B L' F2 U
7. 15.11 L2 F2 D U B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U' F D' B' L' D2 U'
8. 13.57 B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L' U R2 D L' F D2 F U2 B
9. 14.75 L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R' F U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R F' U'
10. 10.22 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D B' U2 F R D2 B2 F U' R U2
11. 12.34 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B L B' F' D L' B F' D' F2 U'
12. 14.67 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B U' L B' F' D2 R L' F L' U'
13. 11.76 D L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' D' B' R L' B' D2 R2 F D
14. 11.25 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D L2 U R2 U2 B F2 U2 B D R2 L F2 R U
15. 11.91 L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F D' R F2 D B2 F2 R' U' L2 U'
16. 15.01 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' D2 U2 R' F U R2 F2 L' U2
17. 12.32 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' L' U2 F' R U2
18. 14.63 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L D U2 F R' U2 B D' F2 L' D'
19. 13.18 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F' R L2 U B F R' U F2 R2 U'
20. 13.25 L2 D R2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 R D' R2 D2 B R2 D2 L B' L U'
21. 16.03 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U F' L D' R2 U F' R' B L2 D2 R
22. 14.66 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 B' F' U' R2 L' F D' U R2 U'
23. 15.27 U2 F2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R B' L' D' F' U' R D R' U
24. 13.49 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 D L' D R' U2 B L' U2 F L F2 D
25. 14.20 U' R2 U B2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' D U2 B R' D R2 F' L' B U2
26. 12.86 L2 D U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F L2 U' F2 L D U2 R' B2 U2
27. 14.11 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 L2 B R F2 U2 F L' U2 B' D'
28. 13.50 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 L' D' R B L' U2 B U' R2 F' D'
29. 13.66 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 L' B' R U F R2 D2 B L D
30. 13.13 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 D L2 U' B2 U F' L D2
31. 13.67 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F L B2 L B' R F2 D' U' R2
32. 14.63 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U R' B L F2 R B R2 L' B F
33. 11.80 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 U' L' D B R2 B U L' B' D2 L U2
34. 12.42 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 R D2 L D' U' R2 F R' L F U'
35. 12.76 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D U2 R2 B2 D L B F' L2 U B2 R L' U L' U
36. 13.65 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' B D' B U B' R' F2 U R2 L U2
37. 14.24 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R L' D R2 B U2 F2 R B U
38. 11.81 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 F' D' B L' B D' L' D2 R' B2 D'
39. 12.61 D R2 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D B' R' D L2 D B D' U' F' R2 U2
40. 11.82 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F L B2 D R2 L' D2 B L' F' U'
41. 12.41 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' R L D L' F D' U F2 R' D
42. 11.68 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R F' D B F' L' B' D2 U F' D'
43. 12.37 L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 U R' L' U F' R' F2 R L B' R'
44. 11.85 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L D' B' L' B R' L2 U L2 F U2
45. 10.49 D' F2 R2 U R2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' U R2 U L B' U' F' L' U
46. 11.82 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D' F' R2 F2 U L B D2 R F' L'
47. 12.64 R2 D' L2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U R L' D2 F' U2 R' B2 L D' F D2
48. 10.70 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R2 B D F L2 D' B F2 L' B' D
49. 14.44 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L U' R B2 F D2 F2 R2
50. 13.22 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L U2 F D' B' L2 U' R2 D L2



E: two corner twists already and it isn't even 11am... that's 10 in 5 days now. I still haven't had a day when my AoLong hasn't corner twisted.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 7, 2014)

Roux:

10.40, 10.10, 9.55, 9.56, 9.75, (9.13), 10.38, (21.66), 11.63, 11.05, 12.05, 11.92 = *10.64*

last 5 solves


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.618 Single, Finally sub 8, Full step.
> 
> U' F2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R U B' U2 R' B' R' D F D' U'
> 
> ...



I can't get the reconstruction to work. I must be failing some how. Congrats on your first sub-8 anyway!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 7, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I can't get the reconstruction to work. I must be failing some how. Congrats on your first sub-8 anyway!



Try following this if you really want to.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Try following this if you really want to.



Oh nice thanks. Also it seems that it is better that you didn't sledge that one F2L. You would have got a sune/R(a) perm(or G(b) depending on your sune execution). I think the LL you got was better.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 7, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Oh nice thanks. Also it seems that it is better that you didn't sledge that one F2L. You would have got a sune/R(a) perm(or G(b) depending on your sune execution). I think the LL you got was better.



Yes, it was better that I did not sledge, but what is the point of learning ZBLL if I don't orient edges?


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Best average of 12: 27.15
4-15 - 26.42 26.80 (23.64) 26.93 26.88 30.03 (31.95) 27.15 27.49 27.15 27.69 24.97



Spoiler



4. 26.42 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L R2 U B F' U F2 L2 F' R
5. 26.80 D' L2 F2 D2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 F L' D2 B L' U L2 F' D' R' L2
6. 23.64 U L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 F R D B' L F L' B R' L' U'
7. 26.93 D R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D L U' L2 B F' L' B2 L2 D R D
8. 26.88 U B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 B' D2 L U2 B2 U R2 B D' F'
9. 30.03 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U F2 L U B L2 U' F2 U' R2 L F' D
10. 31.95 U' R2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R D' F2 R2 U2 B' D' R2 L F'
11. 27.15 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 L D2 L2 D' B2 R2 B' L U' R2 U'
12. 27.49 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L B R B' F' U2 R2 U F D' U'
13. 27.15 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R B R F2 L' F' U' B U B'
14. 27.69 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R' L B' L2 F' D B R' U
15. 24.97 L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 D' R L B' D2 F2 R' F2 D R2 L'


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 7, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 5: 9.73

Time List:
1. 9.35 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 L U2 R' B L F' D R2 U F2 D2 B U 
2. (15.45) D2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 L B2 L B L2 R' F2 D R' D' L2 
3. 9.05 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F U2 F' L' F2 R2 F U2 L2 
4. (9.02) L' U F2 D2 L' B R2 F' B2 R' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U R2 U' R2 
5. 10.78 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B L' R U R' F U2 B D' L D
Hell Yeah!! All Fullstep.


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

18.63, 21.48+, (16.79), 23.02, 18.43, 19.98, 20.37, (23.71), 21.53, 18.17, 16.99, 19.51 = 19.81

Roux


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Spoiler



Session average: 4:36.434
1. 4:28.978 d2 3u2 3r2 l2 D' d 3u' 3r2 l L' F' D F l' b' D2 f2 L' r' F L' b' u2 R u' r D 3f f2 D' F l B2 3u' l R f2 3f2 B F 3u2 B' 3u l' D2 b u' U' l f2 3f' d L2 F2 l' u2 B R2 r' u2 3r' b R f2 L u2 3r2 l' 3f2 D b2 l' 3f2 b' L 3r2 D' 3r l2 b' 
2. 4:28.696 L' d' 3f2 U2 r 3r F f L 3r' 3f' f2 D 3f r' 3r L2 b' l' U 3u B' l b L d' U2 3f r B' 3r B2 R l' 3u2 F2 3u' D' B' f' R' L2 l' B U' l B' U' b2 D' d 3u 3r l2 R' r' B u2 l u2 R l' b2 D2 F' 3r2 d2 F' 3r' f' 3u' l' r' R2 3r b' u' 3u2 3f F' 
3. 4:34.299 B2 U2 R' L2 U2 r F b2 L f B' 3u2 u2 d2 B' 3r L D' b' L l' r2 3u' D 3r' L r' d' F' u 3f2 U' B l' L' D R 3r r2 L2 3u2 b' F' U L2 3r' U' L' 3u 3r2 l2 r' d' l u L 3r R' l 3f l R 3r r 3f D' u b D2 3f2 r2 R' 3u' F D 3f2 B2 l' r2 3r' 
4. 4:39.596 U2 3r B' 3u' L' d b' u2 3f' d' B2 b' u' b u' F' 3u 3f L2 u' l2 3f L' r 3u' r L 3f 3r2 3f2 F' r' 3r R' l D d2 B d u2 b' F R2 3r U 3u u2 F2 r2 U' f r D R2 L2 3u 3f' r2 F b2 L2 3u2 F u f2 D r u2 f2 L' 3f2 b2 3u' L' b' B2 D U' F2 R' 
5. (3:57.829) F l2 U 3f r2 D2 3u' d B2 D2 R' 3r' r' b' U2 R2 u2 r2 R f' b r' 3u' d' u2 D U' F U' 3u 3f2 u' b R l2 f' r2 F r d2 D u B' R2 U l d u r b D2 F2 b2 u B2 3r2 D2 d2 r b 3r b' F R2 b' u2 D2 B D' 3u' L u' U b U' b' 3r' 3f' U' d 
6. 4:41.394 B 3f' F2 b' D 3r' b' U2 B' L' U R d f2 D2 U 3f2 3u R' 3r2 d' 3u' U' F2 r R2 3r2 f' 3r L u R' b 3u' f B2 3f d' L b2 3u f' D2 3u' l D B f2 D2 3f2 d B2 l r 3u2 f' 3u L2 R2 d 3f' d2 3f2 u L' l d2 r' 3r B2 b' L l u' D R f F U 3f2 
7. 4:32.596 B' 3f2 3r' L' 3u' d2 R L2 3u2 U2 d2 b2 d' U 3u L R' f' r D2 d B R L 3u l2 D2 l2 B' u2 B 3u d u' 3f 3r r' F2 L2 l2 b d l2 3f B' D' L2 F 3r2 D u2 R2 r' 3u2 3r2 f 3r2 f2 L 3f R 3r b l' L' b' B2 L' 3f2 u2 r2 D2 L' 3u' d2 R 3f F u2 l2 
8. 4:15.188 3r2 B' f2 l 3r' r' 3f r2 U2 L2 b r 3r L2 u f' 3r2 U' d2 3r2 U 3u' l L2 u' 3f R2 U' b2 3f' U' L2 d' R' B2 l' U 3f2 D L 3r' D' 3r' 3u' U f' D f' d2 B b' 3u U f U B u2 b2 R f2 b d' D' L2 b2 U 3f2 L2 B' l2 L' b2 3f2 B' u' f' l B2 b F2 
9. 4:33.165 F 3u2 D r2 L b2 3u2 U D u2 l2 r' 3r f r L' R2 3r2 D F b l' 3f 3r2 f L' 3u 3r' r2 b l2 B2 U R 3u u r l 3u' B' f' F R D f' 3u2 L' f L' 3f2 3r 3u 3r2 3f' f2 d' D u' f r 3u2 d 3f' B' F d' U' r' b' F2 B2 3r' f 3f R U 3r2 u' r' R' 
10. 4:58.482 3f l f' b' F2 U2 F b l 3r2 3f2 F' D2 r U2 D2 F f2 d2 F 3u' F' B2 3f b2 U' R' B b' R F' L' d 3f' f' b U2 d2 r2 u2 U' r B2 b u 3f2 r' U 3f2 d2 L F 3r u d2 F2 3r2 D r' 3f' U' B2 3f' 3r' U F' d2 3r2 U 3f l2 u B' l' d L r d' U b' 
11. 4:51.941 3u' b u' l' f 3f' U F2 R D' 3u' 3r B' b F2 3f' f' r L' d2 3f u2 b' f2 B' L' r 3f f' B2 r2 3f' B2 d l' 3u' R r U d l' 3r' r' 3f' U 3u L F' l2 d' L2 l' U2 u2 D L' 3f u l2 B' d r2 b D' R' 3f' D2 3u F l2 3u' L' 3r R' u2 L U b F 3f 
12. (5:18.809) 3f f2 l r' L2 3r2 u' L2 d F B' f' l' B 3r2 F b2 R r D' U' u2 3u' r 3r' D' 3f' l B2 3f' l 3u2 b' l' 3u2 U2 L2 3u d2 f' r2 b L' r' 3u 3f' R2 U2 l D f' b2 3u2 d l2 3r' r2 F2 d2 b 3f 3u2 L f2 3f' l2 B' d f2 L D' u B2 U2 r 3u2 3f' U' R 3r2



PB avg of 12 and a sub 4 single for 6x6!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2014)

3:35.72 7x7 single

2nd best


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 7, 2014)

Still a nub at OH but yæ sub 17 ao5, 16.239.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 5: 16.239

Time List:
1. (17.941) R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 U L' B' D L2 B2 U' R2 B U2 R 
2. 16.945 R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 U' B F L D F U2 L2 R' U 
3. 15.843 F B D' R' F2 U F' B' L D' B U2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' 
4. 15.929 L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B L2 B U' R F2 D U B R2 B' F' D 
5. (14.181) U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R F' D' U' B2 D B F' L' F


----------



## Amress (Jul 7, 2014)

What is your global average for OH?


----------



## NewCube1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Best average of. 12: 31.80
Best: 21.82
Worst: 38.69
1. 33.08 D B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U' B2 F D F' R B' D' L R D' R 
2. 28.24 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' F' D' B R U' L2 B' 
3. 32.83 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F D2 F2 L' F' U F2 D L' B' 
4. 30.71 U2 B L F D2 B2 D B' U' R2 U2 L D2 R U2 R' U2 R' 
5. 26.77 L D2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R U F' R2 D' U' F L2 B2 R B2 
6. 21.82 D2 R2 D2 B R B2 U B R' U' B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 
7. 32.59 B U D L U L2 D' R' U' F U B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U2 D' F2 U2 
8. 38.69 U2 F2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R B2 U2 F2 D F' U B2 R' F' L' R2 B' L' 
9. 33.01 D2 L F2 L D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' B' L R B' R2 
10. 35.15 L2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 R D2 F2 D2 L F R D2 F D L2 D F' D B2 
11. 30.19 B R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F L F L' R' B' L U' F2 U R' 
12. 35.43 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 R B2 R B' D2 U' L D2 F2 L2 D' R U' 

Registered with Speedtimer


----------



## NewCube1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Best average of. 5: 28.57
Best: 21.82
Worst: 32.83
1. 28.24 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' F' D' B R U' L2 B' 
2. 32.83 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F D2 F2 L' F' U F2 D L' B' 
3. 30.71 U2 B L F D2 B2 D B' U' R2 U2 L D2 R U2 R' U2 R' 
4. 26.77 L D2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R U F' R2 D' U' F L2 B2 R B2 
5. 21.82 D2 R2 D2 B R B2 U B R' U' B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 

Registered with Speedtimer


PB by a lot. Also PB single 21.82 PLL SKIP. About 35 move.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 7, 2014)

28.612 4x4 PB single...first sub30

...finally

1. 28.61 L2 f2 L R B' U2 B2 f F r2 R' F u U' D f R' L' B f' r u B' r f' F' B2 U' R' F' U r' B L U R F2 L D' f


----------



## cemoss (Jul 7, 2014)

Average of 12: 12.32
1. (11.05) D2 F' B' U B' R2 D L2 F L U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U2 F2 
2. 12.34 L' F B D2 L' B L U2 L F' R2 F2 D L2 U D2 L2 B2 D' L2 
3. 11.13 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L D B' U2 R' F2 U B D L2 
4. 13.33 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B R2 B D' L' F2 U' B D' F' D2 F U 
5. (16.11) B2 D B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D U' B U2 R B L D' R2 
6. 11.62 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R F D2 L B L F U' F 
7. 11.17 D' U' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L F U L' D B F U2 
8. 11.11 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L B2 R' F R' U L D' B F U' B2 D' 
9. 14.68 L2 B R2 B L2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L' B L D F2 D U2 B' D2 U2 
10. 11.82 L' U R2 B U L' U' D R F' R2 U2 F' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 
11. 14.60 D U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F' R D2 B2 F D L' R' U' F' 
12. 11.37 L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L D B2 F D U R D U2 F'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 7, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 28.612 4x4 PB single...first sub30
> 
> ...finally
> 
> 1. 28.61 L2 f2 L R B' U2 B2 f F r2 R' F u U' D f R' L' B f' r u B' r f' F' B2 U' R' F' U r' B L U R F2 L D' f



Well done man seriously! I still haven't beaten sub 30 YET! 

7x7: 

solves/total: 12/12, Mean: 3:47.314
best: 3:29.547 | worst: 3:58.639


current mo3 3:41.288 
best mo3 3:41.288 

current avg5 3:46.140 
best best avg5 3:46.140 

current avg12 3:47.959
best avg12 3:47.959


----------



## cemoss (Jul 7, 2014)

Average of 12: 11.93
1. 11.26 U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U' F' D F2 L' F2 R2 U' F2 L' 
2. 10.31 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R D' F' R B F' D2 R2 U2 R 
3. 11.37 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 B R' D2 R U B D2 R' D' U 
4. 13.51 U2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R' D U R' F2 L B' R2 U R' 
5. (15.42) F R2 F D2 U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B' R B' R' U' L2 R' U L' F' D' 
6. 10.57 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D B R2 F' U' F2 L2 B' L' D F' 
7. 12.88 U2 L' B2 R U2 R' F2 U2 B2 R D2 F U L R2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 F 
8. 12.80 B' U B' U2 L D2 L2 F' U' R' B2 U B2 D' R2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 
9. 13.54 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U' L' B R D R D' U' F' L' U2 
10. 11.07 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' B' R2 U2 L D B' F D' R U 
11. (10.20) B2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 D R' B' F' L R' D B U R' 
12. 11.98 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B' L B F R F' U' R B R


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well done man seriously! I still haven't beaten sub 30 YET!



Thanks mate. I had so many near misses in this last week. Yours will come soon.


----------



## cemoss (Jul 7, 2014)

Improving man.
Average of 12: 11.84
1. (9.61) D2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B D2 F R' U2 L2 B2 U' 
2. 11.72 L U2 D' B' R' U' F L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 
3. 9.71 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 U B2 F' U2 R' B2 L' U' R2 D F2 U 
4. 13.17 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B U2 L F' D' L2 F' D R' U2 F2 
5. 12.06 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 D' B' U F2 R2 F R' D2 L 
6. (13.33) L2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 F R2 F' L' U' B2 L R' D' B' D' L F2 R' 
7. 11.31 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R' B F2 D2 F D R U2 F D 
8. 12.52 L' D F D' F' B2 L F L' D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' 
9. 12.91 R2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U' L2 B' D B' R' B2 R2 D2 B2 
10. 11.00 L2 B U R2 B' R B' U' R B' U2 D2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F D2 R2 
11. 13.01 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R' F' D' R' D R2 D2 B' L' F2 
12. 10.99 B2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' U' F' L' U2 R' B D' R' D L'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 7, 2014)

on cam but not gonna upload because meh

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 12: 4.379

Time List:
1. 4.171 U L' B' L B' U B' R' L 
2. 3.821[5.75 tps] L B U' R' B R U' B L 
3. 5.530 B L B R' L' U' L' R 
4. (3.084) R' L U L' B R' B L' B' 
5. 4.344 U L' U B' R' U L B R' 
6. 5.531 B' U' B' U' L B' R L' 
7. 3.168 U R U' B L U' B U L 
8. (7.940) U B U' B R L' R L 
9. 4.750 U R' U B' R B L R' L 
10. 5.203 R' U' B' U' B' L U' B 
11. 3.880 L B R' U L B' U' L 
12. 3.392 U R L U' R L B U' B' L'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> on cam but not gonna upload because meh
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
> avg of 12: 4.379
> ...



Solution on the 2nd?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Solution on the 2nd?



Two move layer on white (or yellow if you scramble with yellow on top like me), then the y hedge, y sledge, y sledge, u perm.


I BEAT IT AGAIN! 4.248!

Once again, I failed the roll. I got 5.268, so close to rolling it xD I'll keep it unlisted and make it public if I don't beat it later today.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 12: 4.248

Time List:
1. 5.245 U L B L' U R' U' B 
2. (1.579) U R' B U R' B L R' 
3. 4.633 U' R U' L' B' U L' B 
4. 3.996 R' U' R' U B' L' B' U' 
5. 2.554 B' L B L' B U' B R 
6. (6.141) B' U B' R' U' B L' R L 
7. 4.091 R B' R U L' B' R L' R' 
8. 3.243 U' B' L U R' B' L' B 
9. 5.131 R' U' L U L B' R L' U' 
10. 4.916 U' R B L' R' U R L' R' 
11. 5.510 B L R' L R B U' L' 
12. 3.161 U' L B' L R L U' B L



Also, I had <1 minute space left midway through the avg, so I have a cut. I know many will call fake, so idk if it's even worth uploading. I literally just stopped cam, deleted stuff, turned it back on, no practice solves or anything in between. You can see the same scramble on the screen before and after too if that helps.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 7, 2014)

I got a 4x4 single 32.211 with Double parity! I wanted to die because I thought I had finally made it but noooooooooo!

I then got a 38.827 and a 36.553, they were OK solves I guess.
But then I scrambled the cube (Fw R' U' R2 Fw R B' U' L2 U Uw' B Rw L' F' Fw B2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 U F' L' Fw2 Rw' F L2 F L F2 B2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw' R2) and then the moment of thruth!

I was on LL by 24 seconds! No OLL parity so we're doing good! I do OLL and see no PLL parity, It's on 26 seconds now! I done my PLL and put down the cube to see the time.
I GOT 28.470 SECONDS!!!!!!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I got a 4x4 single 32.211 with Double parity! I wanted to die because I thought I had finally made it but noooooooooo!
> 
> I then got a 38.827 and a 36.553, they were OK solves I guess.
> But then I scrambled the cube (Fw R' U' R2 Fw R B' U' L2 U Uw' B Rw L' F' Fw B2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 U F' L' Fw2 Rw' F L2 F L F2 B2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw' R2) and then the moment of thruth!
> ...



Wow, I remember when I was faster than you at stuff. Now you've kicked my ass in almost everything (except 3x3 ). My 4x4 PB is like 38.

Ireland now has a world class cuber .


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 7, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Wow, I remember when I was faster than you at stuff. Now you've kicked my ass in almost everything (except 3x3 ). My 4x4 PB is like 38.
> 
> Ireland now has a world class cuber .



Thank you so much! Don't forget you also kick my ass at 2x2 and blind .


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 7, 2014)

7x7x7 single with Hoya: 3:49.46

My 3rd try I think. I don't actually know how Jong-Ho solves a 7x7x7 but I just tried to project what he does for 5x5x5 solves instead.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow. I am utterly confused. What. Just. Happened. Lot's of skewb PBs 

4.248 Average of 12 (on cam, probably gonna upload!)
_4.708 Average of 25_
*4.919 Average of 50*
4.996 Average of 100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 100: 4.996

Time List:
1. 3.630 L B L U' R U' B L' 
2. 5.304 R L' B R' U B' L' U 
3. 6.021 L U' R' U' L' U' R' L' R 
4. 3.579 U' B R U' L B' L B R 
5. 7.214 L R' L' R' B' U B' L U' 
6. 4.819 U' R L' U' R' U' R' B' 
7. (7.509) B' U B U B' R U L 
8. 5.245 U L B L' U R' U' B 
*9. (1.579) U R' B U R' B L R' 
10. 4.633 U' R U' L' B' U L' B 
11. 3.996 R' U' R' U B' L' B' U' 
12. (2.554) B' L B L' B U' B R 
13. 6.141 B' U B' R' U' B L' R L 
14. 4.091 R B' R U L' B' R L' R' 
15. 3.243 U' B' L U R' B' L' B 
16. 5.131 R' U' L U L B' R L' U' 
17. 4.916 U' R B L' R' U R L' R' 
18. 5.510 B L R' L R B U' L' 
19. 3.161 U' L B' L R L U' B L **
20. 5.268 B' U L R L' B' L R L 
21. 5.648 B' R' L R B R L U L' 
22. 6.481 U' L R B' L' R' B' U 
23. 3.678 U' B' U' L B' L U R 
24. 6.959 L R B' U' R' B L' R 
25. 4.044 U L' U' B' U B' U L U 
26. 5.871 L U R U' L' R U' L' R L' 
27. 4.690 B U R B R B' L' R' U' 
28. 4.749 R B' U' B' R' U' R' L' 
29. 4.961 B' R U' B L' R' U B R' 
30. (2.587) L' U B' L U B' L B' L' 
31. 6.244 R' U' L' R' B R U' L' R' 
32. 6.232 L U' R L' U B U' B' 
33. 5.545 L' U R L B' L' B U L 
34. 3.715[5.92 tps] U R' U' B L R L' B' 
35. 5.365 L U B' R' U' L' B L R 
36. 4.909 L R' U R' U L R' U 
37. 6.487 B' U L' B L R L' R 
38. (1.805[LL skip lol]) U' L B' R' B' L R B L' 
39. 4.279 L R' U B U L B' L' 
40. (24.718) U R L' U L U B' R U' 
41. 6.293 U' R' U' B' U' L U L' 
42. 6.288 B' U' R B' L U' L U R 
43. 3.225 U B U R L R B R 
44. 4.554[waiitt] R U' R' L R B U' R' 
45. 5.381 L' R U B' R L R' B L' 
46. 4.561 U' B U' R' L' B L B' R' 
47. (7.639) L U' L R L' R B' L 
48. 4.181 B R B L' R L' R' U' 
49. 6.660 U B' L U' R L' U B' R' 
50. 5.546 R U' R' L' R L' B U 
51. 5.497 L R B U' R L B' R 
52. 3.219 B' U L' B U L' R' L R 
53. 5.903 R' L' B' U' R' B U' B' 
54. 5.398 L R' U R' U L' B L 
55. 4.339 L' R U' R' B R' U' R U' 
56. 5.553 B R' L' B' R U' B' R 
57. 5.371 U R' B' L U L' R B' 
58. 2.885 U' B L' R' B R' U' L B *
59. 4.448 B L' B' L R' L' R' B' 
60. 6.385 L' R' B' L' R U B' U' R' 
61. 4.580 B U L' R' B' U' L R' 
62. 7.480 L' B' U B' R' L B' U' 
63. 2.617 L U' L' B' U L B' L R 
64. 5.332 B' L B U L' R L' R' L' 
65. 5.770 U L R B' U L B' L' R' 
66. 5.478 L B' U B' U' L B L' U' 
67. 6.739 B' R L B' U B' R' L R' L' 
68. 4.743 B' L' R L R' B L' B' U 
_69. 6.972 B' R L' U' L B L' B U 
70. 4.383 B R' B' R U' B L R' B' R' L' 
71. 5.458 L' B' U B' L' B L' U' 
72. 5.906 U' L' B' U' R L' U B' U' 
73. 3.283 U' L' R' B R B U' L' 
74. 4.601 B L' U' B L' U' R U' 
75. 5.269 U L' B U' R L' R U R' 
76. 4.194 U R' U L U B' U R 
77. 3.811 L' B' R B' U R U' B U 
78. 5.756 R B R' L' U' B' L B U' 
79. 5.545 L B R L' R B U' R U 
80. (7.940) R U R' L R' B U L 
81. 5.757 L' U L R L' U R U' 
82. 4.331 R U' L' U' L' R U B L' 
83. 4.453 U R' U L' B' R' U' L' U 
84. 5.562 U' R B R' L R B L' 
85. 3.198 U' R' B U' L' B U' L 
86. 4.282 R' U' B' U R' U R' L' U' 
87. 4.167 U' R U' R' B' L B L 
88. 4.475 B' L B' L R B L R 
89. 4.713 B R' L' R B U L' R' U' 
90. (2.108) L R B' R U B R' L' R' L 
91. 4.639 U R U' R L' U L' B' 
92. 4.195 L B R U' B R' B U' R' 
93. 4.080 L U' B R B' U' R L B' U' _
94. (DNF(23.620)) U' B R' U' L' R' L' B U 
95. 4.952 L' U B R' L' B' R U L 
96. 5.598 U' L B' U R B L' U' R' 
97. 6.371 L' U' B' L B' R B' L' B' 
98. 6.210 R B' L' U R L B' U R' 
99. 3.069 U' R U L B' R B L 
100. 4.233 R L U R' L' R B U R



I can't believe I got sub-5 :O I think I'm the first person to do sub5 ao100 with stackmat, not sure though. dont really care though lol

E: Solves 82-93 also made a 4.253 ao12. So close to PB, but it wasn't on cam xD


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 7x7x7 single with Hoya: 3:49.46
> 
> My 3rd try I think. I don't actually know how Jong-Ho solves a 7x7x7 but I just tried to project what he does for 5x5x5 solves instead.


Have you tried Hoya5? I don't know how good it would be on a 7x7 (you can't use freeslice... I don't know whether you use that or not, I don't know about really bigcubes), but I like it on 5x5 and I wonder whether it would be useful for 6x6/7x7.


Spoiler: If you don't know what Hoya5 is...




First 4 centres
Three cross edges (do B, L and R and leave the F one unsolved)
Back two F2L slots (make the edges in the same way you make cross edges, take the pair out of DF with F2/R' F' R to orient it (use L F L' or AUFs if necessary to avoid trapping the corner in DF, and if you want setting up the pair to a better case) (do one F2L slot, then the other)
Last 2 centres
Finish edge pairing
3x3 stage (I use Petrus; there's already a solved 2x2x3 in the right place, and you can then finish F2L rotationless and have edges oriented for LL, which is also nice for bigcubes)




(E: I guess you could do any two edges in step 3, not care about corners, and then take them out after the last 2 centres and do freeslice?)


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I GOT 28.470 SECONDS!!!!!!



Haha yes! Finally! 

Full-step too. Mine was an epll skip.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 7, 2014)

That's an interesting idea but I have to wonder why is that called Hoya5 lol...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 7, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Haha yes! Finally!
> 
> Full-step too. Mine was an epll skip.



LOL, I got my first sub 30 an hour after you got your first sub 30! 

I will have to say that you motivated me.
When I saw you got your first sub 30 it just made me want mine more!


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> That's an interesting idea but I have to wonder why is that called Hoya5 lol...


Because I made it for 5x5 at first  Also, like in Yau5, you solve the back two pairs early on (unless I've misunderstood Yau5, there doesn't seem to be much information about it anywhere...)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, and beat all my OH PBs (except ao5, which was earlier today):

11.626 Single (last solve)
18.163 Average of 12
_18.985 Average of 25_
*19.295 Average of 50*
19.540 Average of 100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
avg of 100: 19.540

Time List:
1. 17.941 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 U L' B' D L2 B2 U' R2 B U2 R 
2. 16.945 R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 U' B F L D F U2 L2 R' U 
3. 15.843 F B D' R' F2 U F' B' L D' B U2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' 
4. 15.929 L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B L2 B U' R F2 D U B R2 B' F' D 
5. (14.181) U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R F' D' U' B2 D B F' L' F 
6. 24.051 F2 D R F2 R F' B' U R B L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 D' B2 
7. 22.897 U2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' B L B2 U' B D R2 F' 
8. 20.695 F2 L2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F' U' B' L' R' F2 D' U' F' L2 
9. 20.223 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 U' L F R' D' U2 R F D U' R' 
10. 19.255 L2 F2 L D2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 R' F2 D' L' B F U' B D U2 F R 
11. 21.108 U B2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 F2 U2 B F L' D B' L U' B2 R D2 
12. 16.428 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F U' L D' R' D' B R2 D' F' L 
13. 17.396 B U2 R' B D F U2 R' L U' L2 U2 B U2 D2 L2 F' B2 R2 U2 
14. (25.291) F2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 R2 U F2 R2 F' L' F2 D' F' R' U2 
15. 21.114 U2 F2 D2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 R F' U F R' F' L' U' F2 U' 
16. 17.496 L F R F U' B L2 U' R D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 
17. 18.002 U2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' B' U' R' U' L2 U2 L' F U2 F' 
18. 22.549 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 F R2 B' R2 F' D' F L' U' B' D F R' U' R 
19. 22.916 D2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B' L D' B' F L2 B2 R' U' 
20. 20.685 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D B2 D2 U L' D2 R2 F' R2 D U2 L' F D' 
21. 20.989 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 B' L2 F2 U' R2 F' L' D' R2 F D B' U' 
22. 17.784 R D' L F L2 F L2 U' B' D' F2 D2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' 
23. 23.144 U2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B' L' U F L' B2 F2 D U2 L' 
24. 20.506 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F R2 B L2 F' D' R' D' R' F' L' D2 F' D R' 
*25. 17.201 U2 F' U2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F' R' U2 R' B' R U F2 L' D B2 
26. 17.927 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' B R2 D' U2 R U B2 R' D2 B' 
27. 16.599 R' B2 L D' F2 R L' D F' R' D2 L2 B2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 
28. 19.967 F U' L' B2 U2 F D' B R L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 
29. 22.406 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' D' F' R U' B' F U' F2 
30. 24.324+ D2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 R F2 D2 U L' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F2 R' B' 
31. 18.622 U' D2 B' L U R2 D' L B' R U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 
32. 18.497 D2 L F2 D2 R D2 R B2 L' D2 B L' D2 U' B F R U' B' R' D 
33. 19.589 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 F' R' U2 R' B2 L' D B' D2 F' 
34. 19.988 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B L U2 L B F L B2 D 
35. 17.651 D U L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F R U' B F' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 
36. (15.565) D B' R L' B' U' F U2 R' U' F' B' U2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 B R2 
37. 19.612 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 R' U F2 L' D2 F' L2 D2 
38. 16.402 R2 F2 R B2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' L R2 U' R' D U' B' L' 
39. (25.864) L2 F L2 B U L' U2 R' U F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 L' U2 R 
40. (25.418) D2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 U L' R' B U' R B2 U' B2 R2 
41. 19.565 B R2 U L2 U' D' L' B U L2 U D L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 B2 
42. 19.787 U L B' L2 F D L2 B2 L' F L B2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 
43. 17.747 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D L' D' R' B' F' U' L D F' D 
44. 20.539 F2 D R U' L U' D2 F2 D R D2 B U2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B 
45. 24.370 F2 D R U' L U' D2 F2 D R D2 B U2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B 
46. 17.494 L B' R F R' B2 U' F2 L U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D 
47. 18.762 U B2 U R2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 D L U' R' U2 B U B2 L2 U 
48. 17.022 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L B2 R U' F L2 D2 U' R' B2 F' D' B' 
49. 21.246 U2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F U' R2 B U' B2 U2 L B2 
50. 21.792 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D' U2 L2 B' F2 U' F L B L' D U R' 
51. 18.446 F2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 B D2 L D' U F2 L2 R' F2 D2 B F 
52. 22.914 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B' R' D' R' D L' F U B' L B 
53. 21.997[missing scramble ;(] U L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' R D' F L2 R F2 R2 
54. 15.614 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 U L F2 L B' D' U' F2 U2 
55. 21.553 D' L' F U' F2 L2 B2 R U F B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 
56. 17.109 D2 B U R' L D R B2 L2 B D' L2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 
57. 18.338 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 L F R B R F D' F' L2 D' 
58. 16.568 F' U F R2 L' U L' B2 U B2 D2 R D2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 
59. 17.644 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U' B' R' F2 R B2 D' U2 F2 U' 
60. 21.947 R L F B2 R' U2 D' B R2 U B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 
61. 18.522 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B' R' U' L B2 D F R2 D R 
62. 23.376 R2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U F' L' D2 R2 U R' B U2 
63. (14.718) U F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B' U2 L B2 D2 F U B' L2 F2 
64. 17.169 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 F2 R2 U F' U L R2 U2 F R2 B R' B' 
65. 19.285 B' L2 B2 D' F L2 D R' U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 
66. 16.337 R2 U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 U2 F' D B2 D R' D2 R U R 
67. 18.715 D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 L' R2 B U2 L B2 R D' U' B U' F2 
68. 18.813 B' U2 R' D2 B' D2 F D L B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B' 
69. 17.011 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 U' R' B' L' D B F R2 U' F 
70. 23.881 L2 F2 R D B' R L F B' D' F2 U2 R' F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 B2 
71. (25.241) U2 F' L2 U2 B U2 B D2 L2 U' B D' L2 D L' B' L2 U2 B' 
72. 19.426 L' D2 F L U' R2 B L2 D R2 F2 L D2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 
73. 16.601 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F' U' F L' R' F' D2 F2 L2 U2 
74. 16.230 F2 L' U' F2 R L F' B R D F2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 R2 *
75. 20.952[missin scrambleg] D2 B R' F2 U' R L' F2 L B L2 U2 F D2 F L2 U2 B' L2 
76. 20.564 D' R2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F D2 R B' F2 D2 L' B2 L' 
77. 23.091 F2 R' L2 F' R' F2 B U B L' B R2 F D2 F L2 B U2 R2 
78. 22.649 B2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R F2 L2 D B' R2 U' L' B' F2 R' U2 B 
79. 22.000 R' U2 L' D F U' L2 F U R2 B2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 
80. 20.856 B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 F R F' D U2 F D2 R' U' R' F 
81. 19.547 R2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 R D2 F2 R2 U L2 D U' L' F U F' R2 
82. 17.409 R' B' U B2 L' B' D' R U2 L' U2 L2 F' U2 F R2 F D2 B2 D2 
83. (26.683) L' B U' D' B' L F' R B' L F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 
84. 19.142 D2 R' D2 L' U' F' U' R U' R' F' U2 F R2 L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 
85. 20.246 L' U2 F2 L' U' F2 L F U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 
86. 19.142 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 B L' B' R2 F L R' F' L D' 
87. 21.648 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L' B' F' U2 R2 D F' L' U2 
88. 24.036 L F2 D2 L U2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B' D2 L' U R' F D L R D2 
89. 18.295 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L U2 R B R' B' L2 D B' U' L' R' U 
90. 15.988 L' B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 R' U' L' B D U2 B F2 L' U2 R 
91. (13.980) B' R2 B' D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 F' U L' F' D F' R' F' U2 R F 
92. 20.987 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F' L D B' R D2 U' R U' 
93. 20.989 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B D R2 U' L' R' B F2 D' F' L' 
94. 15.840 F2 R2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B F' L D' F' R D' U' L' R2 D2 U' 
95. 19.123 R2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 L R2 B R F2 D F2 U2 B L2 
96. 20.389 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B R2 F2 L F' D2 R' B R2 F 
97. 19.564 L' F2 D2 L U2 L U2 R2 B2 R' F U F2 D B D2 U L D2 U2 
98. 19.092 L' D2 R' B2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 U B D2 R' F2 U F2 U 
99. 18.588 B L' B2 U2 R' D' L' B D R' U B2 U B2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 
100. (11.626) R2 L' B U' F L U' L2 B2 U D2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2



I hope to get sub20 next comp


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Have you tried Hoya5? I don't know how good it would be on a 7x7 (you can't use freeslice... I don't know whether you use that or not, I don't know about really bigcubes), but I like it on 5x5 and I wonder whether it would be useful for 6x6/7x7.



Isn't that called Hodder? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfXB7UgXUM4


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Isn't that called Hodder? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfXB7UgXUM4


There was some discussion about it here...

From two of Odder's posts later in that thread:


> Hodder and Hoya is pronounced (almost, depends on the dialect) the same in danish





> can someone just leave the name Hodder out of the discussion. It's a danish joke, nothing more than that, I never even posted it here...


So I think most people say Hoya5 now. Some people still use "Hoya5" when talking about Hoya on a 5x5 though... that just gets confusing. It reminds me of uberCuber's sig.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> There was some discussion about it here...
> 
> So I think most people say Hoya5 now. Some people still use "Hoya5" when talking about Hoya on a 5x5 though... that just gets confusing. It reminds me of uberCuber's sig.



Oh ok, I guess I don't keep up with Hoya stuff


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 7, 2014)

Just realized yesterday that I have the YTUWR for 4x4 avg12


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Oh ok, I guess I don't keep up with Hoya stuff


Does anyone?  (other than Hoya users)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2014)

You can watch some example solves from me on my youtube channel. It gives you a good idea about how to solve the 5x5x5 using my method. I don't always solve two F2L pairs whilst I'm doing edge pairing, but it's the regular option for me.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 8, 2014)

21.60 full step oh solve (pb)


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 8, 2014)

> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-7
> solves/total: 4/5
> 
> single
> ...



First all sub 15 solves. Gave up with a DNF for the last solve because I messed up the cross, and didn't want to bother


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 8, 2014)

lel 2x2

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1.24
worst time: 6.32

current mo3: 2.71 (σ = 0.99)
best mo3: 1.78 (σ = 0.48)

current avg5: 2.42 (σ = 0.64)
*best avg5: 1.99 (σ = 0.11)*

current avg12: 2.52 (σ = 0.66)
*best avg12: 2.18 (σ = 0.27)
*
current avg25: 2.54 (σ = 0.57)
best avg25: 2.42 (σ = 0.48)

current avg50: 2.52 (σ = 0.54)
best avg50: 2.51 (σ = 0.50)

current avg100: 2.72 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 2.72 (σ = 0.54)

session avg: 2.72 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 2.79

and somewhere in there a solve with 9.67 tps, gj



Spoiler



Average of 100: 2.72
1. 2.69 F' U' R2 F U R2 U' R2 U' 
2. 2.59 U2 R U F' U R F2 U' F' 
3. 2.74 U2 F' U F U2 F' R U' R' 
4. 3.73 R' U' F2 R F' R F U2 R2 
5. 2.31 U2 R2 F U' F R2 U2 R' U 
6. 2.87 U2 F2 U R F' U2 F R F2 
7. 2.39 U' F2 U F2 U R U2 F' U' 
8. (4.57) F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' 
9. 2.87 R2 F' R2 F U' F2 U F R' 
10. 2.80 F2 R F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U2 
11. 3.20 R2 F U2 F R' F2 U2 R U2 
12. 3.16 U R2 U' F U R U R2 U' 
13. (6.32) R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R' F R U' 
14. 3.78 U2 R F U R2 U F' U R' 
15. 3.07 U R F' U2 R2 U' R F' R2 
16. 2.62 U R U2 F' U R U F2 U' 
17. 2.57 R F2 R' F2 R F2 R' F' U' 
18. 2.56 F U R2 F U R' F2 U2 F' 
19. 3.62 U R U2 F' R F R U' R 
20. 3.88 U2 F2 U F' R F2 U R' U2 
21. (4.66) U R U R2 F' R' U F R2 
22. 3.17 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 F U2 F' 
23. 3.18 F2 U' F' U R' U F' R2 U2 
24. 2.98 F2 R' F' R F U2 R' F' R 
25. 2.17 U R' U F U2 F' U R2 F' U2 
26. 3.29 R2 F2 U' F R' F2 U F' R' U' 
27. 2.49 R' U2 R' U' R2 U F' R U' 
28. 2.86 R U R2 F' U2 F' U F U2 
29. 3.22 R2 F' R' F2 R F' U' R2 U2 
30. 2.54 U' R' U R F' U2 R F U 
31. 1.91 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U' 
32. 2.88 F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U R' U' 
33. 2.39 R2 F R U2 F R2 F2 U F' U2 
34. 2.78 F' R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
35. 3.03 F R' U R' F U2 F' U2 R 
36. 2.13 F' R2 F U' F U' F2 R' U 
37. 3.09 U F' U R2 U' R F' U' F2 U' 
38. 3.29 U2 R' F2 R' F' R2 F U R2 
39. 2.46 F' R2 F' U R' F2 U F U 
40. 3.90 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' U R' U2 
41. 2.20 U' F R' F2 U R U R U2 
42. 2.98 F U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
43. 1.85 F2 R F U R2 F' U2 F U' 
44. 3.06 U' R2 F U2 R' F R' U' R' 
45. 2.35 U R F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 
46. (5.55) R' U2 R' F' R F' R F' U' 
47. 2.59 R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U' F U 
48. 2.60 R2 F2 U2 F R' F U R' F' 
49. 2.78 R U2 R U2 R2 F R' F' U' 
50. 2.39 F' R U' R F2 R U2 F' R U2 
51. 3.40 R' F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U' R U' 
52. 2.45 R F2 R2 F' U R2 F R U' 
53. 2.11 F R2 F' R' U2 F U R2 U 
54. 2.47 F R U2 F2 R U R' F2 R' 
55. 2.70 U R' F U R2 F' R F2 R2 U' 
56. 2.06 F2 R2 U2 F' U F U' R2 U' 
57. 1.90 U' F U R F' U2 R F' U 
58. 2.12 U2 F U2 R U2 R F U' R 
59. 2.11 F' U R' F2 R F U2 R2 U2 
60. (1.83) R2 F2 U R' F R' U2 F2 R' U 
61. 3.84 F R2 F' R' F U2 R U2 F' 
62. 1.96 F R' U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F U' 
63. 1.89 R' F2 U R' U R U F U' 
64. 3.65 U F2 R' U R2 F' U' R U' 
65. 2.55 R F2 R F' R2 F U' R' U' 
66. 2.90 U2 R2 U R U2 F R2 F R2 
67. 1.99 U R' F' U' F U2 F2 R U' 
68. 2.88 F2 U F' R2 U2 F R F' U2 
69. 1.96 U' F2 U R2 F' U F' U F' U' 
70. 3.68 U' F U2 F R' F U' F' U' 
71. 2.66 R F2 U' R F U' F U' R2 
72. 2.00 F U' F U' R2 U' R2 U R2 
73. 2.64 F' R' U F R' F2 R' F R2 
74. 2.90 R' U R' U F' R F' U2 R U2 
75. 2.36 U2 R2 F' R F' R F' R2 U2 
76. 3.06 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R U' 
77. 1.85 U F2 R2 U F' U R F2 U' 
78. 2.32 R U R2 F2 U' F R2 F U' 
79. 2.26 R F2 U' F U F2 R2 U R2 
80. 2.86 U F' R U2 F' U' R F2 R2 U' 
81. 3.47 R2 F' R U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U2 
82. 3.52 R' F' U F R' U F' R2 U2 
83. 1.98 U2 R U' F2 R U' R2 U R' U' 
84. (1.24) R2 U R' U R U F2 R U' 
85. 2.13 R' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U F 
86. 2.85 R F' U R F2 U' R F' U' R2 
87. 2.93 F' U2 F' R U F2 U F2 U2 
88. 2.57 U2 F' U F' R' F U R2 U 
89. 2.04 U' F' U' R2 U F' R2 F' U2 
90. (4.76) F' R' U2 R U R2 F' R U' 
91. 2.03 R2 U' R F2 R' U R' U R 
92. 2.61 R F R2 U' F' U2 F' R' F2 
93. 2.76 R2 F' R U2 F R' U2 R U2 
94. (1.56) F2 R F U2 R F R U' F' 
95. 3.35 F' R U' F' U2 R2 F R' F' 
96. (1.76) U' R2 F U' F' R U F' U2 
97. 2.48 R2 F2 U' F' U' R F R U 
98. 3.03 F2 R' U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R' 
99. 3.50 R F R U F' U F' U R2 
100. (1.60) R' F' U2 F U' F' R' U F2


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2014)

pyraminx

number of times: 308/308
best time: 2.11
worst time: 11.26

current avg5: 5.51 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 3.89 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 5.00 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 4.47 (σ = 0.87)

current avg100: 5.31 (σ = 0.81)
best avg100: 5.18 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 5.40 (σ = 0.95)


----------



## kcl (Jul 8, 2014)

Found an amazing CLL based on diagsune.. Get over here rob, it's your fingertrick 

R F' U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R' F R
Waaaay better than the alg I had.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Found an amazing CLL based on diagsune.. Get over here rob, it's your fingertrick
> 
> R F' U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R' F R
> Waaaay better than the alg I had.



R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R



Thats the standard. I might switch to kennans.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 8, 2014)

Pyra

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
avg of 5: 6.22 *PB*

Time List:
1. 5.50 L' R L' R' L' R' L U' r b u' 
2. 6.98 U L B' U' B' R' L R l' r' b' u 
3. (7.80) L U R U' R L U L l' r b 
4. (3.68) U R L' U' B R B' U' l' r b u' *PB*
5. 6.18 R' L U' R B U B L' R r b

EDIT:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
avg of 5: 5.88 *PB*

Time List:
1. (4.75) U' R' B' R' U B R B l' r u' 
2. 7.06 L' U R L U R U' B' l' b 
3. (8.99) U' R U B' U' B L' U l b u' 
4. 5.69 U' B' R' U R L' R B l b' u 
5. 4.88 U R' L U' B' U' R U' r


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Thats the standard. I might switch to kennans.



really? I think kennans is horrible. I can probably do the alg I posted faster than I can do the first 5 moves of kennans


----------



## kcl (Jul 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> really? I think kennans is horrible. I can probably do the alg I posted faster than I can do the first 5 moves of kennans



Are you using the diagsune fingertrick?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Are you using the diagsune fingertrick?



idk what is that

my diagsune is x' R' F2 R U' R U R' F R' F R


----------



## kcl (Jul 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> idk what is that
> 
> my diagsune is x' R' F2 R U' R U R' F R' F R



http://youtu.be/v_BS4n9f7S4


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 8, 2014)

FOINALLY

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
solves/total: 295/295

single
best: 3:24.47
worst: 4:50.54

mean of 3 - best: 3:37.06 (σ = 16.19)

avg of 5 - best: 3:46.24 (σ = 6.61)

avg of 12 - best: 3:52.48 (σ = 11.19)

avg of 50 - best: 3:58.52 (σ = 8.69)

*avg of 100 - best: 3:59.77 (σ = 9.01)* <3

Average: 4:06.00 (σ = 11.05)
Mean: 4:06.07


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 8, 2014)

8.21 ao50 Skewb. First 10 were slow but no time to roll


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2014)

15.97 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' L' F D B F U L2 R U
First sub-16 with Roux.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2014)

Decent average:
Average of 12: 4.84
1. 4.04 U' L' U L R' B' L R' U R' B' L'
2. 4.26 R' U' L' B' R L' B R' L U R' U'
3. 5.73 R B R U R B' L B L' R L' R
4. 5.63 U L' U B' L R' U L B' U B R'
5. (3.47) R' U' B L U B U L U' L' U' L
6. 5.72 L' U' R' B' L B' L B' L' R' U B
7. 4.48 L' B R L' R' B R B' U' L' U' R
8. (6.21) L R L' R' U L' U L U B' L B'
9. 4.35 B L R' L B L' R' L R U' B' U'
10. 4.14 U B L' U' B U B U R U L B
11. 4.82 L' U B' L' B' L U' R U' B' L' R
12. 5.22 R' B' L' U' L' R' U' L R B' U L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoiler



Session average: 4:46.506
1. 4:22.418 f' 3f' r' 3r 3f2 F2 d' L2 3u r' B 3r d' D 3u2 l' U2 l2 R L2 3r B b F' d' 3u 3r2 F' b 3f 3r D F2 L F2 U' L2 d' 3u u2 l' r2 F U2 3r2 R2 L' B' r U2 D2 u d 3f' L R 3u2 d U' b B D2 L2 d2 r2 f2 l2 B' b2 3r2 U 3r2 L2 u D2 B b' u f' R' 
2. 4:49.557 R' u L2 D b B u' B U 3u' b2 u2 f' R f r2 d f U2 r' u2 l2 F b2 B d2 D2 b2 F D2 b u2 3u2 U l 3r2 3u2 D' 3r' U' r' L' 3u d' R D2 u' 3r F d2 F2 b' l' u R D L2 R2 l2 U' 3f' D' B' u' b' 3f' B' R' b2 L B r' U2 3u d' f' R2 D' r D2 
3. 4:26.108 B2 D f' U' L2 F u' R l2 3r' F2 b 3r' u L2 R2 f 3r' b' d' u' 3f2 L' U' f' 3r D2 3u l2 u' F' b' B2 r 3u R' 3r' L B' b 3f' R B' f2 l' d 3f' 3r' D2 f' R d' l2 3u2 l 3f' L' b F f 3u' L u' F' B2 u2 B2 3f D' F' R B' R l B2 L 3f2 D' U' l 
4. 4:39.815 R F' R2 r 3u2 B 3f2 u F' B2 b2 3u r2 R2 b' F L' U2 3u' F 3r2 B2 3r' f 3r2 3u2 d' f' r F' r2 3u2 3r u' r 3u' L2 F D2 B D R 3f 3r2 U u' d2 3f' D R2 3f2 u2 3f B2 d2 F2 3u u' L2 b d 3r 3u' f' U2 B u' b d2 B2 u2 F' U' R' u2 R f' L F2 U2 
5. 5:04.250 F' l' u2 3u2 3f' l u B' r2 u2 F2 3u u2 3r2 3f' 3r' l' d' 3r2 r2 L' F' B L' f 3u L 3f2 3r2 d F2 L2 3f L l2 D2 b L2 D' 3f 3u f U d l' R 3f2 F U2 3r' d L U r D' 3f2 D R' 3f' r' l' 3f2 3u r2 3r b2 f F' 3u D' d2 u U2 3f L2 3r' l b2 r 3f2 
6. 4:54.915 f R' L2 u2 D2 L' l' r' F' d2 F d2 L r' F R' D2 f D' 3f' d L' b' f' R' U F2 R' D f D2 d u2 b2 R' B' U2 B' f' d2 l2 F' B r2 D' R' U' D2 F2 r d l' f2 r' 3r' F' 3u' L' b F2 r2 u F' D' B2 u2 3r r B 3r F' 3u' d2 R D u' 3u' U 3f2 F 
7. 4:57.491 r' F B L2 B' 3f' u' f d D' B d2 L D2 u' 3r' u' B2 3r' b l2 B' R 3r F2 L' F D' R' U L2 b F R 3f' 3u2 b2 L' 3u2 b2 3f f2 R' l' 3r' d' u2 D 3u f' F 3u2 B2 l2 u D' 3f' U2 d' D' F' U' B2 3r2 r' B2 3f' 3r d U2 R' 3r f2 3f d B L b' r F2 
8. (3:59.842) F' R2 3f2 B2 3u' u' U R b' R 3u2 U2 d D l' B U F2 3r2 f2 l F2 3r U f 3f2 U' B2 R2 F' f b 3r' f' R l' D 3f 3u' b r2 3f' F U2 3f2 r' l B' f 3r2 R B' b' 3u2 3r B2 F' f2 b2 u F' 3r' D2 f2 d' l r2 D' r' U2 D 3r' B f2 l L2 u F 3f' D2 
9. 4:45.718 L2 F u r 3u b2 f' U' u2 d' l b2 D2 F2 b2 l F' 3u2 L' d2 r' R' F2 f2 b2 U' F D b B 3r' 3f' L2 3f l' f' 3u2 3r' f r2 U2 u 3r' R' F2 3r' l' d2 f2 b2 R r2 f' u F B U' 3f2 D' l' d' r' D2 u2 d' U2 R 3r' F' 3f' R 3u L 3f' F2 L' 3f D2 L' F2 
10. 4:45.134 L' d R L2 3u R' 3r 3f2 d' R 3u2 u' d2 L2 F' 3f f r' U' F 3u' l' 3r f' R2 r' b2 3f2 f l2 D 3r2 l D2 U 3f2 l' r2 3f' F' D' R F u2 r' B2 U2 u F2 f' R' f' F2 r2 d2 3u' L2 3r2 d r L2 u2 r' u2 3u F2 U' L2 U 3u u' D d R F L 3u' u' B2 d 
11. 4:59.653 l' B2 D U2 r2 d2 3u' R' L2 b' U' b2 F2 l2 B2 3u r L b 3u2 l2 b' B l' F' f2 r' U2 3r2 D' U r' b 3f' l2 R2 d2 3r2 B' 3u D' B' F U b2 r L2 u 3r2 r' B F' 3f b' 3r' U2 R2 D' 3r f2 r' R2 F u r2 F2 R u f B u' b2 F2 B d' u' L U 3r2 D' 
12. (5:08.552) u' L2 R2 U R2 3f' U' F f2 D 3u2 3f 3r' D2 L2 3r2 B F2 U2 L' l' B' D2 f 3u' d D 3r2 r' l' R2 F2 B' 3r2 3f' L' b2 L' 3f 3r2 F' D F2 b' f2 R' 3u2 f F' d' D 3f2 u' f D' B L' D' d2 l' 3u d b l d' 3f' r B2 D u' U2 d2 r2 3r2 R 3f' b2 3u2 f' 3r2



Gosh, second ao12 on 6x6. And second sub 4 single. 

The last solve had a outer wing edge pop, then an internal edge got dislodged and I had to take out more parts to get to it. Gah.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 8, 2014)

12.10 Ao1000
The acoomplishment: more 11s than 12s!!
8+: 9
9+: 49
10+: 141
11+: 277
12+: 276
13+: 175
14+: 68
15+: 8


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> 15.97 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' L' F D B F U L2 R U
> First sub-16 with Roux.


Before getting another 15...
14.39 U' L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F' D2 L' D2 R U B' F R'

E: 14.28 B' R' B' R' B' U2 B' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 D

z y // Inspection
U' D L D' // LSquare (4/4)
U L U R U' x // LBlock (5/9) (I know that could have been better)
U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R // RSquare (10/19)
U' R U' M' U r' // RBlock (6/25)
l' U R D' R' U' l B // CMLL (8/33)
U M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (8/41)
U M2 U2 M2 U // ULUR (5/46)
M2 M' U2 M U2 // EP (5/51)

3.57 TPS. F2B/CMLL were very fast, but I failed LSE. 18 moves.

E2: seventh day using my AoLong, seventh consecutive day my AoLong has corner twisted. 1/2/1/3/1/5/1 so far.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Found an amazing CLL based on diagsune.. Get over here rob, it's your fingertrick
> 
> R F' U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R' F R
> Waaaay better than the alg I had.


Yeah 'tis good. I found this many months ago. Only a few UK cubers are familiar with it. I didn't share it with anyone online (yet). I also use the mirror, inverse and mirror inverse.

Here's a Y perm with the same finger trick that you may like: F R' F' R U R U' R' F (R F' U' R' U' R)

That's it for all the wristtricky algs that I know for 2x2x2 unfortunately. I might find more in the future when and if I get back into it 

EDIT: Actually you can see that alg (R F' U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R' F R) in action here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0671-XnIkRI


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 8, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Yeah 'tis good. I found this many months ago. Only a few UK cubers are familiar with it. I didn't share it with anyone online (yet). I also use the mirror, inverse and mirror inverse.
> 
> Here's a Y perm with the same finger trick that you may like: F R' F' R U R U' R' F (R F' U' R' U' R)
> 
> That's it for all the wristtricky algs that I know for 2x2x2 unfortunately. I might find more in the future when and if I get back into it


I saw that you generated full 2GLL, What are you using for the case this sets up: R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R' and the inverse?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2014)

L' U' L U L' U L' U2 L2 U L' U' L U L2' U L2 and L U' L' U2 L U L' U L' U' L U L U L' U' L' U L

Assuming you prefer <RU>, it's: R U R' U' R U' R U2' R2' U' R U R' U' R2 U' R2' and R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 8, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> L' U' L U L' U L' U2 L2 U L' U' L U L2' U L2 and L U' L' U2 L U L' U L' U' L U L U L' U' L' U L
> 
> Assuming you prefer <RU>, it's: R U R' U' R U' R U2' R2' U' R U R' U' R2 U' R2' and R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R'


Thanks, They seems faster. Definitely much easier to finger trick. The second would be so much better if my left double flick didn't suck. I look forward to the full list.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZfOE1jTHplWlhQQWpmd1J6WlE&usp=drive_web#gid=7

I've already released it and made a thread about it


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2014)

another one

1. 29.72 U R' r U' F2 L' f2 D2 F2 L2 D2 r' L D F' f2 B2 u' f2 U D B2 f u2 f2 u2 B r B' F D' L' F' D' r' f r2 U2 L u' 

Another forced(ish) PLL skip. Really easy OLLCP case when the skip is obvious.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 8, 2014)

9x9 mo3 UWR

8:05.40 7:50.55 8:06.37 = 8:00.77 mo3

#veryimportantrecords


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 8, 2014)

Cleaning and lubing cube helps:

Roux

number of times: 25/25
best time: 14.30
worst time: 23.17

current mean of 3: 17.77 (σ = 1.67)
best mean of 3: 15.74 (σ = 1.48)

current avg5: 17.01 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 16.29 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 18.75 (σ = 1.96)
best avg12: 18.44 (σ = 2.02)

session avg: 18.63 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 18.64



Spoiler



Session average: 18.63
1. 18.89 U' B' D2 L F2 L' R F' L2 F' B' D R2 U D' L B D2 L D' F2 R2 U B F2 
2. (14.30) F2 B' D2 R' L2 U' B' L U2 R' B2 L' B L B' L' R2 D F R U2 F' U F' R' 
3. 15.14 B U2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' U' L' R2 D' B2 U2 D' R' U2 D2 L U2 R2 D 
4. 17.78 D F U2 B2 R' L2 F B' D2 U2 L U B' F' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D L2 R' D2 R 
5. 20.11 D L U' L' D R2 D B2 R' D' B U' L' D2 F2 U' F L F2 R' F2 L B2 R L 
6. 15.96 L' U2 L' U F' D' F2 L' D L' U D' B U2 D2 R U' L2 R' B' F L2 F' U L' 
7. 18.90 L2 F R U2 L' D' R' F L B2 D' L D R2 U D2 L2 B D R' U' F2 L2 R' U' 
8. 21.62 L2 F2 B2 R F' U' D F2 R B2 D' U2 R' F L' U' F' B' D B U D' F' R2 L' 
9. 20.38 F' U R L F' D' U' L U' B' L' R2 F2 U D2 F D' L' R2 B' U2 B' L D' F' 
10. 19.02 R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 B D B' U2 B' R' F2 D' R D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R B F2 R' B U2 
11. 20.70 L2 F2 U' L D F B2 R' F' L' F' L' R' D' F' U2 B' R' F' R2 B L R2 U2 B' 
12. 20.86 D' U R L2 D' U' B F2 U' L' D R F D U B2 R L2 B L D R2 F2 L2 U2 
13. 16.66 F2 R B R F D U2 F L B' D2 U2 F2 D' U F2 B' R F U R' B2 D2 R2 U' 
14. 16.71 D' R2 B F U' B' L R' U B2 R' D B F2 L B R D L2 F R' L F' R' F2 
15. 20.27 R' L2 B' F R2 F' B U R2 U D2 R2 L2 B' L D2 B2 U' B' R2 L' B2 U2 R' D' 
16. 20.24 D R' L' D F U2 L R' U2 F' U' R B2 L' U' D F' R' L' B2 D' B' R' F' U 
17. 18.00 B R' B2 L' R2 F2 R' U2 D L U' R2 D2 F2 B D' L D' B D2 F2 B U' F2 L 
18. 18.75 L F2 R D R2 B U2 F' L2 B R' B2 U2 L F D' B' U2 D2 R' U' D B' L2 D2 
19. 22.75 U' B L U D' B L2 B' F L U B2 R2 L2 D2 B U' L R' F' U L' D B D' 
20. (23.17) B R2 D F' U L U D2 B R' F L2 U' F' D B2 R L2 F' B D F L D' U2 
21. 15.02 R D R B2 L2 B' F R D' R2 L' D' F' D' U L R' F' L' R F2 D' B R F' 
22. 17.43 R D2 B' U' B' F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 R L2 U L R' F L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 F' B2 
23. 17.96 D2 F' L R' U' B' L' B' D' F B' R' U2 F D2 L' F' U D B D2 R2 F B2 D2 
24. 15.63 L' U' R2 F' U F U' L' U B U' F U F D2 R2 L2 F2 R B2 R' U' R F2 D2 
25. 19.71 R' F' U R' D' R D' F R2 F U2 D R F' R2 D2 F' B' L D L' R' F2 U2 B'



Lol scramble:

21. 15.02 R D R B2 L2 B' F R D' R2 L' D' F' D' U L R' F' L' R F2 D' B R F' 
x M' (D U) R' D' [5/5]
M2 U' r U' R' U' R2 U R U' M2 r U R' [15/20]
U' F U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 F' [13/33]
U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M U [9/42]

Lol.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes. Yes! Skewb UWR Average of 12... by .004. NOT on cam, unfortunately. I would've messed up hard if it was on cam. 

3.656 UWR Average of 12:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
avg of 12: 3.656

Time List:
1. 3.414 R' B R L' U L' U L 
2. 2.918 R' B R' U L' B R U L' 
3. 4.158 R B R B L B' L U' R 
4. 3.379 L' U L R' L B' U' R' L 
5. 5.357 B U' B L B' L' B' R L 
6. (2.354) R' L' U' L U L R L' 
7. (17.187) R B U B R' L B' L U 
8. 2.673 L' B' U' R' U' L U' L' 
9. 3.502 B U' B' U B R U' R 
10. 3.174 U' B L' U B R' U' B R 
11. 3.649 B' R' U' L B R U' L' 
12. 4.334 U' R' B' R' U R L' R



soooo lucky. Pretty proud I didn't mess up / cheat / whatever. Although I did pop in the 17 xD

Beat the old keyboard UWR with stackmat.

Also, 3.116 ao5 in there. .005 off PB XD


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 3.656 UWR Average of 12:
> 
> Beat the old keyboard UWR with stackmat.



 Wut


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Wut



There were a LOT of l4c skips. I don't think I'll ever beat that


----------



## kcl (Jul 8, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Wut



So Rami's official skewb average is slower than mine, clearly he's faking this. Right? It's your own logic.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> So Rami's official skewb average is slower than mine, clearly he's faking this. Right? It's your own logic.


No.

// I have never said that if somebody is slow officialy, he is faking. I haven't even said in this forum that your skewb averages are fake.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> So Rami's official skewb average is slower than mine, clearly he's faking this. Right? It's your own logic.



You didn't have to start that again.


----------



## kcl (Jul 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> You didn't have to start that again.



I wouldn't have to if the logic were consistent.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> So Rami's official skewb average is slower than mine, clearly he's faking this. Right? It's your own logic.



I didn't start practicing until a month ago, lol.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yes. Yes! Skewb UWR Average of 12... by .004. NOT on cam, unfortunately. I would've messed up hard if it was on cam.
> 
> 3.656 UWR Average of 12:
> 
> ...



This is great. Layer taking around 1.5 seconds and the rest around 2.5 seconds on an average? You are done with full advanced? Your recognition is so damn fast! 
Very very nice average!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 8, 2014)

48.753 2-4 relay! 
8:37.896 2-7 relay!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
avg of 12: 8.12

Time List:
1. 8.42 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 R' U L' R B L R2 D' F' D U 
2. 7.92 B2 R D2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' B' L D2 U R' B D' L' R' 
3. 6.37 U F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B L' U2 F' L2 U L U' R U 
4. 8.81 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 U L D' B' D2 L U R 
5. 8.88 F' L2 B U2 L2 F L2 F R2 F' U2 R' F' D B' L2 F U L2 D2 
6. 8.72 L B' R2 U D2 R2 D R F B R' F2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 
7. 8.22 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 U F' D2 R U2 B2 D' U' R' B 
8. 7.43 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L R2 B' D F' D2 L U2 
9. 8.42 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L' B' U' R2 B U B' D' R2 U' 
10. (9.32) R B' R F2 U2 L U' L' B2 U F2 B R2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 
11. (6.02) D' F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' U L' B' U' R D' U2 F2 D' 
12. 7.99 L2 F L' U' B2 L' B' R' U L' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 R U2 L2 D2

I just cannot sub 8 on cam. next scramble was this: (10.94) D' R2 U' F2 D F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L U B D' R B L' U' L should have been a 6 or something. y2 B2 U' F2 U2 R U R' L2 =XXcross

Might upload anyway idk


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 8, 2014)

I almost know full tripod LL now

lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> This is great. Layer taking around 1.5 seconds and the rest around 2.5 seconds on an average? You are done with full advanced? Your recognition is so damn fast!
> Very very nice average!



Well, I'm actually around 5.5 global, so more like 1.5 and 4ish (average 16 moves and usually around 5 tps alone, but there are rotations and recognition pauses in there). I use intermediate actually xD thanks! Recognition takes like no time in intermediate. I might learn adavanced some time, but I dont really think it's worth it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2014)

7.73 Clock avg5
8.08 avg12
6.35 single PB

7.80, 7.79, 8.38, 8.55, 7.29, (9.69), 8.36, 7.55, 8.94, 8.51, *7.66, (6.35), 8.05, 9.96, 7.47*



Spoiler





```
Average of 12: 8.08
1. 7.80  
 UU u6    dU u6    dd u     Ud u3    dU u2    Ud u6    UU u5    UU u4    UU u6    dd       UU
 dd d'    dU d2'   UU d3    Ud d     UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d4    Ud

2. 7.79  
 UU       dU u4'   dd u6    Ud u5    dU u6    Ud u5    UU u2'   UU u6    UU u'    dd       dU
 dd d2    dU d4    UU d2'   Ud d2    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d2'   dd

3. 8.38  
 UU u4    dU       dd u6    Ud u6    dU u3    Ud u4'   UU u'    UU u     UU u2    dd       dd
 dd d'    dU d3    UU d4'   Ud d5    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d     Ud

4. 8.55  
 UU u5    dU u2'   dd u6    Ud u'    dU u6    Ud u4    UU u2    UU u5    UU u5    dd       Ud
 dd       dU d4    UU d4    Ud d5    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d6    dU

5. 7.29  
 UU u     dU u4    dd u'    Ud u3'   dU u     Ud u6    UU u     UU u3    UU u2    dd       Ud
 dd d5    dU d2    UU d5    Ud d3    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d     Ud

6. (9.69)  
 UU u6    dU u'    dd u3    Ud u5'   dU u5    Ud u5'   UU u4    UU u2    UU u2'   dd       UU
 dd d4    dU d5    UU d4'   Ud d2'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d5'   Ud

7. 8.36  
 UU u3    dU u4'   dd u4'   Ud u2'   dU u6    Ud u     UU u6    UU u2    UU u6    dd       dU
 dd       dU d3'   UU d4'   Ud d'    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd       Ud

8. 7.55  
 UU       dU u5    dd u2'   Ud u6    dU       Ud       UU u5'   UU u4    UU u3'   dd       dd
 dd d4'   dU       UU d3'   Ud d3'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d5    Ud

9. 8.94  
 UU u6    dU u2'   dd u'    Ud u4    dU u2'   Ud       UU u3    UU u5'   UU u'    dd       dU
 dd d6    dU d'    UU d     Ud d3'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d2    Ud

10. 8.51  
 UU u3    dU u2    dd u4'   Ud u4    dU u2'   Ud u4    UU u     UU u6    UU u6    dd       dd
 dd d6    dU d4    UU d'    Ud d4'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d3    UU

11. 7.66  
 UU u'    dU u4'   dd u3'   Ud       dU u4'   Ud u'    UU u2    UU u5'   UU u4    dd       dd
 dd d5'   dU d3'   UU d6    Ud d5    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d5'   UU

12. (6.35)  
 UU       dU u5    dd u4    Ud u6    dU u4'   Ud u3'   UU u3    UU u3    UU u     dd       Ud
 dd d4    dU d     UU d3'   Ud       UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d3    Ud
```






Bhargav777 said:


> This is great. Layer taking around 1.5 seconds and the rest around 2.5 seconds on an average? You are done with full advanced? Your recognition is so damn fast!
> Very very nice average!



He just knows intermediate


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2014)

pyraminx

number of times: 322/322
best time: 2.22
worst time: 12.68

current avg5: 5.33 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 4.20 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 5.58 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 4.58 (σ = 0.39)

current avg100: 5.34 (σ = 0.84)
best avg100: 5.03 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 5.30 (σ = 0.93)


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2014)

Roux

Average of 12: 18.98
1. 18.06 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 R U F R' D' B F' R' D B' 
2. 19.68 L2 D U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' L F' R U B' D' B' U2 R D 
3. 19.75 L2 U B2 L' B' U B2 L' B R' D2 L U2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 L2 
4. 18.93 R2 F' B L' D2 F2 L U L D2 B2 U2 F' B2 U2 B' L2 B R2 
5. (15.10) U R2 U B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F R' B' U L F2 R D2 B2 D 
6. 19.86 R2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F U' R F2 D' B' F2 L2 F U' F2 
7. (24.65) B' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 R' B2 R2 U' B' R' D2 B2 R B2 
8. 19.62 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D R D' B' L' F2 D R2 D B U2 
9. 16.85 D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 R2 B' D L' B U2 L R F' R' 
10. 18.34 R2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L' B' R2 D' B' R' F' R 
11. 21.67 L F2 U2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 R U2 B' L U' L' R D F' D' U2 L2 
12. 17.03 U L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 U B2 L' B2 L U' B2 F' D' R U2 B


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
avg of 12: 7.92

Time List:
1. 7.52 B' R D F2 B R' F' L D' R B2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 
2. (8.95) D' F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D B D L' B2 F' D U2 L B F' 
3. 8.68 L2 B' F2 U2 F L2 F D2 R2 D2 L U2 R' B' U' B' R' F L B 
4. 7.70 B2 L' F U2 R2 U2 D2 R' D' F U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 
5. (6.73) D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 B U' R' D2 L D U L' R B 
6. 7.65 D2 L2 D2 B F R2 D2 U2 F' U2 R U2 L D' F U2 R' U' R2 F' 
7. 6.77 R' B2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 D' R' D B' D R F R F 
8. 8.46 L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 B2 F R2 U' R2 D' L U' R' B L D F2 
9. 8.32 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 L' B L2 D U' F' D2 U R B 
10. 7.18 B' U2 D2 L' B' R' U' B2 D' F' R' U2 R L B2 R U2 R' U2 D2 F2 
11. 8.30 U2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 B R2 B U2 F2 U' L D2 B R2 F L R D B' 
12. 8.67 F' U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 D B L2 D R B' D2 F' U R'

There we go! 7.37 ao5 in there too. Will upload soon.


----------



## kcl (Jul 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
> avg of 12: 7.92
> 
> Time List:
> ...



wat 

Vgj


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-8
> avg of 12: 7.92
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Noiiiice! I should just not compete in 3x3 anymore


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2014)

4x4 session

best time: 29.72

best avg5: 33.76 
[(33.05), 34.32, (34.53), 33.64, 33.32] *PB*

best avg12: 35.15
[33.05, 34.32, 34.53, 33.64, 33.32, (32.53), 39.82, 37.04, (41.07), 37.93, 32.94, 34.94] *PB*

best avg50: 37.47 *PB*

best avg100: 38.11 *PB*

best avg200: 39.16 *PB*


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 4x4 session
> 
> best time: 29.72
> 
> ...



Wut? Congrats! Another sub 30, 33avg5? 35avg12? You destroy me in everything except avg50.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Wut? Congrats! Another sub 30, 33avg5? 35avg12? You destroy me in everything except avg50.



I thought your avg50 was 37.741

link


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I thought your avg50 was 37.741
> 
> link



Oh, I got a 36.984 avg50 yesterday I just didn't bother saying it because I was so excited about the sub 30.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Oh, I got a 36.984 avg50 yesterday I just didn't bother saying it because I was so excited about the sub 30.



Nice.


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> link


That takes me to early 2010...

E: on the page before that, faz posted a 7.71 Ao5 as an accomplishment xD


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2014)

3:40 7x7x7 solve. Hoya cross+centres, Yau5 finish.

@Ciaran, Sameer: Do you know what your redux+cross, 3x3x3 splits are? I think mine is 22:11 so redux+cross is like two thirds of my solves


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> That takes me to early 2010...
> 
> E: on the page before that, faz posted a 7.71 Ao5 as an accomplishment xD



I didn't know you'd been cubing for that long.



Robert-Y said:


> 3:40 7x7x7 solve. Hoya cross+centres, Yau5 finish.
> 
> @Ciaran, Sameer: Do you know what your redux+cross, 3x3x3 splits are? I think mine is 22:11 so redux+cross is like two thirds of my solves



I'm not too sure. The other day I did some 3x3 stage solving (with cross solved, 1s inspection and with DP everytime) and I was around mid 14s avg... so I assume that my usual 3x3 stage would be maybe ~12 and the rest should be 25/26s for redux+cross.

My 3x3 stage is really inconsistent though, I'm certain I get like sub10 solves quite a bit (NP).

I'll film tomorrow to check.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 3:40 7x7x7 solve. Hoya cross+centres, Yau5 finish.
> 
> @Ciaran, Sameer: Do you know what your redux+cross, 3x3x3 splits are? I think mine is 22:11 so redux+cross is like two thirds of my solves



I done a solve to see what my splits are. 
First 3 edges by 8, finished centres at 13, Finished redux at 22, on LL by 30, double parity and it ends up being 40. It was an bad solve but my global splits would be close to the splits in this solve. 

Sq-1:

solves/total: 12/12, Mean: 33.827
best: 24.036 | worst: 40.714


current mo3 36.166 
best mo3 27.436 

current avg5 37.310 
best avg5 28.825 

current avg12 34.117 
best avg12 34.117


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2014)

9 seconds for the last 8 edges is bad o_o but 13 seconds for cross and centres is world class


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> @Ciaran, Sameer: Do you know what your redux+cross, 3x3x3 splits are? I think mine is 22:11 so redux+cross is like two thirds of my solves



I know it's not for me, but I'd actually like to have a discussion about this. I'm pretty sure my splits are like 20:12 (lel)

And... I just verified this for my 32 (YTUWR ) avg12, it's about 20:12

Edit: And cross+centers is about 13-14 on average


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2014)

I find it hard to believe that your 3x3x3 stage is worse than mine, one of us must be wrong . I did get a sub 22 avg of 12 for redux+cross yesterday,so by assumption, my 3x3x3 stage is 11-12


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I find it hard to believe that your 3x3x3 stage is worse than mine, one of us must be wrong . I did get a sub 22 avg of 12 for redux+cross yesterday,so by assumption, my 3x3x3 stage is 11-12



Dude. You're really good at 3x3.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I find it hard to believe that your 3x3x3 stage is worse than mine, one of us must be wrong . I did get a sub 22 avg of 12 for redux+cross yesterday,so by assumption, my 3x3x3 stage is 11-12



I'm pretty sure my LL is really bad... I minusLL is like 26, so like 6-7s LL.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 9 seconds for the last 8 edges is bad o_o but 13 seconds for cross and centres is world class



How do you think I can improve on last 8 edges then?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2014)

You would have to film some solves from your point of view, and allow me to analyze the solves to give you advice I'm afraid


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> You would have to film some solves from your point of view, and allow me to analyze the solves to give you advice I'm afraid



My camera's fixed now so I can film. If I get any good solves on cam I'll tell you.


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 9, 2014)

Almost sub-8 single. OLL skip.  8.049

L' F' R2 L2 U2 F R2 L F B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2

inspection// y
cross// U' L F' L (4/4)
F2L 1// U R U' R' y R' U' R (7/11)
F2L 2// y' U L' U L (4/15)
F2L 3// R' U R U' R' U' R (7/22)
F2L 4// R U R' U R U' R' (7/29)
PLL// R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U (15/44)

44 moves, 37 with cancellations
44 moves / 8.049 seconds = 5.466 or ~5.5 TPS


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 9, 2014)

Also, PB ao5 and ao12. (11.29 and 11.71) Two counting 9s. 

11.97 U' L2 D U L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' F U' B D' F2 U B2 L B' R 
(9.48) L2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B L2 D' F L' B' U' L R F 
10.91 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 L2 F2 R D2 L2 B D2 L U B F2 D' F D' 
10.99 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U' L2 F' D' L2 U2 B2 U' L D B U' 
(12.03) R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 D L2 B' R D' U2 L' B2

9.90 U2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B2 R' U F2 U' F L' F R U2 F' 
12.17 L F2 R' D2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 L F' L' 
12.64 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' L B' L2 R B2 L2 D' F' 
9.62 D' L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B L' B F U B' D R' F' L2 
12.09 R B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 F U' R D' U' B' U F D2 U' 
12.02 R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R U R' F D L U2 L2 U R 
(13.42) B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 L' U2 B U' B R' D' L2 R' F2 
13.00 F' U' B2 D2 B2 D2 F D F2 R' D' L2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 
12.76 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F' L D2 U' R F' D' L2 F' D' U 
11.97 U' L2 D U L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' F U' B D' F2 U B2 L B' R 
(9.48) L2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B L2 D' F L' B' U' L R F 
10.91 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 L2 F2 R D2 L2 B D2 L U B F2 D' F D'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 9, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-9
avg of 5: 5.75

Time List:
1. (3.81) U R' U' R L U L U' r b 
2. 5.15 U L' B R L B U' L r u 
3. 5.79 L U B L B U' B' R' u' 
4. (6.67) U' R B' R U' R U' R' l r 
5. 6.30 L' U R L' B' R L B l' b'

EDIT:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-9
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 8.58
worst: 14.26

mean of 3
current: 11.47 (σ = 2.45)
*best: 9.43 (σ = 0.75)*

avg of 5
current: 10.05 (σ = 0.39)
*best: 10.05 (σ = 0.39)* last five solves

avg of 12
current: 11.06 (σ = 1.38)
*best: 11.06 (σ = 1.38)*

Average: 11.06 (σ = 1.38)
Mean: 10.83

Time List:
1. 10.83 L' U B' R B' U B' L' 
2. 10.36 B R B' R' U' R B U' 
3. 12.67 R U R' B' L' R L U 
4. DNF(14.19) L U' L B L R B L' 
5. 10.70 B' U B' R' B U' L R' 
6. 10.98 B' R' L R B R' U' B' 
7. 10.59 B' L R U L R U' R 
8. 8.58 U L U' R B' R' L B' 
9. 10.01 U L' B' R' U' R' B L 
10. 9.69 B' L' R' L U' B' R U' 
11. 14.26 R' L' U R' L' R' L' U' 
12. 10.46 R' L U' B U B L B U'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 9, 2014)

8.98 3x3 avg100. Almost forgot to post this here


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 9, 2014)

4:24.xx 7x7 single with 2:2x.xx centers


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

Roux

17.94 Ao5
18.64 Ao12
19.89 Ao50

I do more Roux than CFOP now...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2014)

1. 14.908 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' R' B R D L2 F' R2 F' R 

OH PB


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

128. 8.82 D R2 F2 U F2 U B2 U F2 D' F' D R' U L F2 L2 D2 B L B2 U'

x2 y' // Inspection
D R F' D R' // Cross (5/5)
U' R U' R' y' L U L' // F2L-1 (7/12)
U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // F2L-2 (8/20)
R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/27)
U' F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/35)
U r U R' U' L' U l F' U2 // ZBLL (10/45)

5.10 TPS.

I always get PBs or near PBs when I listen to the same songs...

E: 125. 10.30 D B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U F2 D2 R' B F2 D L F U2 F D2
126. 14.47 B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F' L' U F D' F' U' B R B
127. 11.46 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' B R' F' D' R B F2 R2 D U
128. 8.82 D R2 F2 U F2 U B2 U F2 D' F' D R' U L F2 L2 D2 B L B2 U'
129. 10.20 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L U' F2 L2 B' D' L F R2 D2

10.65 PB Ao5, last three are 10.16 PB Mo3. Last solve was another easy ZBLL.

I think it was a good choice to replay the song 

E2: Best average of 12: 11.85
123-134 - 12.75 12.13 10.30 (14.47) 11.46 (8.82) 10.20 13.15 11.61 11.49 14.14 11.31

123. 12.75 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B R F' R' L' B2 F2 D2
124. 12.13 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 R' B D' L' D U F' R
125. 10.30 D B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U F2 D2 R' B F2 D L F U2 F D2
126. 14.47 B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F' L' U F D' F' U' B R B
127. 11.46 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' B R' F' D' R B F2 R2 D U
128. 8.82 D R2 F2 U F2 U B2 U F2 D' F' D R' U L F2 L2 D2 B L B2 U'
129. 10.20 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L U' F2 L2 B' D' L F R2 D2
130. 13.15 F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D R B' F' U B' R B R2 L U'
131. 11.61 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 R L2 F L F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' U'
132. 11.49 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' D' U2 F' D' F U2 F2 R U2
133. 14.14 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 B2 D' R' D2 B' F' U R B D' R2 F
134. 11.31 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L' R2 D2 B R2 L D' R' D2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoiler



Session average: 22.838
1. 24.350 L2 D B U2 F' L' U' D' L D F' L2 U2 F R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B' 
2. 20.680 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F R U2 F' U2 F' D2 R 
3. 20.151 U' R' F' L' F B U2 L D2 R' U2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D 
4. 21.401 B D2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 D F' D L' D2 B' U' R' B' D' 
5. 20.376 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 F L2 F' L2 F L' F' R' B2 D' B U2 B U2 F 
6. 20.395 F B' U' R' L' U' R2 B R' F D2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 
7. 22.659 B2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' L' B' F U2 R B R F2 U 
8. 19.549 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B D F2 R2 F' U R' D' B U2 
9. 25.844 B2 F2 R' F2 R D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U B' L2 U L R D2 U L2 F' 
10. 25.361 L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B' L' D R D F2 L' B2 F' R 
11. (14.908) D L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' R' B R D L2 F' R2 F' R 
12. 24.356 F2 L' D2 R F2 L' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B D' R' B F2 D' R2 B 
13. 25.171 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F' D' U B2 U2 B U2 R' F2 D 
14. 19.103 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' D' R' B' L2 R2 D2 B R' F' 
15. 25.401 U' L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' L2 D U2 L' R2 B F2 R2 U 
16. 24.276 B' U2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L F' U2 R' U2 B D F' D' 
17. 22.914 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 R' U2 B' F2 U2 F2 R' U L' U2 
18. (28.215) D' L' F' D L2 U2 R U' F R2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 
19. 23.020 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 D B2 D' B' L' U' B2 F2 
20. 20.888 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 L D2 U2 B U' R U R2 U B' D2 F' 
21. 23.535 D2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U B D L' F' R' U R' D2 L2 U2 
22. 24.693 D F2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B L' B2 L U F' D' L' B D2 L2 U2 
23. 26.765 B' D B' U' F' U' F2 L' F D2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 D2 R 
24. 26.108 B2 R U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' D2 L U' B' D' L' D U2 B2 L B D 
25. 21.486 F' D2 F' L2 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 F U R2 D' U2 R2 F L D R' F' 
26. 19.940 L2 U2 B2 R U2 R B2 D2 R U2 L D' F2 R U' R' F' R' D U2 
27. 19.044 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' B' L2 D L B2 U2 B R2 U 
28. (28.776) B2 R F2 L' B2 L F2 L' B2 L' U2 F' L' R2 B' F2 L2 U' R2 F R' 
29. 23.948 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D R B' F2 L' U' F' D B2 D2 L' 
30. 20.884 L' F R U D B2 D L2 F' R' F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 
31. 21.074 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 L' U' R U2 B R2 U L B' U' 
32. 23.455 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 R B2 U R D R F' R' F' D' B L2 
33. 20.228 L2 B R2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B R' U' F D' R F' R F2 L2 D2 
34. 23.990 F2 L B2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' U' F R F R2 D' L' F2 
35. 19.965 U2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L' B D' L U' R' D2 L D 
36. 19.950 U2 F' L F2 B2 U' D' F' D F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 
37. 21.326 R2 B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F R' B2 F' U F' R' U' L B' U' 
38. (18.834) B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 R' F L' U R' U' B' L' U' R2 U 
39. 26.358 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U B L D L F U2 L2 D L B' 
40. 21.961 B' D2 B R2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L' D2 U L D2 F2 L F' U' 
41. 21.598 L B2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 U' F' L' D2 B' D' B' F R F' 
42. (27.266) F' D2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F U2 F2 D F U2 L B' L2 D U R' 
43. 26.593 R2 F' R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 D L' D2 U R2 B F2 L' U' R F 
44. 24.885 L2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 R' U L B U' F L2 U B2 
45. 23.609 D' L D' B L' F' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 R B2 R 
46. 25.640 L2 U2 R D2 L' U2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 U F' R B2 L U R B2 D2 B' 
47. (18.354) R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 L D2 B D' L' B' D R2 D 
48. 22.829 D2 F L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F D' B2 R' U2 R 
49. 25.916 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L F' R U2 R' B R D2 B' 
50. 23.207 U B2 L' B R F R2 F U2 L U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2



Sub 23 OH avg of 50. Yes!

EDIT:
first roux ao5 ever
Session average: 53.669
1. 1:01.577 U2 D' B2 L' B U L F L' D' L2 F D2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B2 
2. (1:02.512) L' U' R' F L2 U F R D B L U2 R L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 B2 
3. (42.878) B L2 F' L' D' B2 R' L' F U R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 
4. 47.547 F R F2 B D' L B' R' B R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 
5. 51.882 R F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 L D2 L' B' D' F2 L' U2 B L D' U F 

Sub 1 minute lol

double edit!
Session average: 35.865
1. (45.011) F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' F' U' R' F' L U B2 U2 R2 
2. 43.547 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 R U2 R F' R' F' L U L U' L F' R' 
3. (27.709) F' U' R U D2 B' R' F' L2 B L2 U L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 
4. 34.033 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' L' F2 L2 U B D B2 L R2 B 
5. 30.014 U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 L D' R B' U' R D F2 L' U2
PCMS avg of 5 

Lol.


----------



## Username (Jul 9, 2014)

10.53 ao100

getting faster


----------



## Iggy (Jul 9, 2014)

Username said:


> 10.53 ao100
> 
> getting faster



Nice


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 9, 2014)

57.61, 57.05, 54.91, (1:03.71), (54.18), = 56.52 Avg of 5


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

4x4: 

28.806 single!

34.833 avg5! (31.475, 41.341, 33.653, 28.806, 39.371)

ON CAM! But there is a huge sucker punch blow about it, I had the cube too high up when I was solving so you can see like half the cube when I'm solving! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 9, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 57.61, 57.05, 54.91, (1:03.71), (54.18), = 56.52 Avg of 5



Nice


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 9, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 4x4:
> 
> 28.806 single!
> 
> ...



wwwwgj!!!

D:


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 9, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 4x4:
> 
> 28.806 single!
> 
> ...



Damn. That's really awesome.


----------



## kcl (Jul 9, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 4x4:
> 
> 28.806 single!
> 
> ...



 nice!


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

6.33 LSE Ao50, but qqTimer has a randomly oriented M slice whereas I always start with it oriented (I do that before CMLL), so I probably average a little less than that.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Damn. That's really awesome.



Thanks!



kclejeune said:


> nice!



Thank you!

7x7:

solves/total: 12/12, Mean: 3:41.500
best: 3:17.813 | worst: 4:08.846

current mo3: 3:43.738
best mo3: 3:31.042

current avg5: 3:45.961
best avg5: 3:33.147

current avg12: 3:41.134
current avg12: 3:41.134

Everything in this is amazing! Except for the 4:08.846.
The single is better than the UK NR!
Beats my previous single by 10 seconds!
Beats my previous PB mean by 10 seconds! 
Beats my previous PB avg5 by 15 seconds!
Beats my previous avg12 by 9 or so seconds!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wwwwgj!!!
> 
> D:



Thank you as well!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2014)

Uh-oh, I better get practising and defend my British Isles record 
But I think maybe it's better that I just wait until I get a moyu 7x7x7 first.

Does anyone know what the 2-gen solving ao12 UWR is? I imagine it must be sub 3.5. Surely a long combo of easy solves has happened to some fast cuber at some point... I'd just like something to aim for


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Uh-oh, I better get practising and defend my British Isles record
> But I think maybe it's better that I just wait until I get a moyu 7x7x7 first.
> 
> Does anyone know what the 2-gen solving ao12 UWR is? I imagine it must be sub 3.5. Surely a long combo of easy solves has happened to some fast cuber at some point... I'd just like something to aim for



I don't think you have anything too worrying to defend against yet. I've already ordered my Moyu 7x7, If it turns out good then we could be neck and neck!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 9, 2014)

36.72 avg5 
+ 31.86 single with PLL parity
on cam

@Rob I filmed a small session, this is what I got.
mean: 17s cross + centers, 8s edges, 13s 333 stage. Although I was lazy with it so it might be more like 18:7:13.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Does anyone know what the 2-gen solving ao12 UWR is? I imagine it must be sub 3.5. Surely a long combo of easy solves has happened to some fast cuber at some point... I'd just like something to aim for



I've gotten something like 4.3x I think... but I'm slow.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 9, 2014)

Plechoss posted a 3.8x avg12 couple years ago iirc.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2014)

Skewb on cam. My consistency is unmatchable :3

Average of 12: 4.88
1. 3.91 U' L' B R B' L U' L B R' U R
2. 3.76 B' R' L R L' R L B' U B' R' U
3. 5.80 L' R' U' R B' R' B' L U B' R B
4. (7.51) R' U R U B U' B U B U' R B'
5. 4.95 R' B L U' B' R' U R B' R' B' L
6. (3.09) L' U' B' R' U L' U L' B R' B' R
7. 3.79 R U' L' B L U' R B L' R U B
8. 6.24 R' U L' B U L' B U R L' R' B'
9. 4.22 B L R U R U B' R' L B' L B
10. 4.32 U' L' B' U' L' U' L' B U' R' L U
11. 6.39 B R' L' R U R' L B U L U R
12. 5.41+ L' U' L R' U L U' R L B' R L

I don't think I got any skips either...


----------



## Akiro (Jul 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> 8.82 D R2 F2 U F2 U B2 U F2 D' F' D R' U L F2 L2 D2 B L B2 U'
> I always get PBs or near PBs when I listen to the same songs...
> 
> I think it was a good choice to replay the song


What song?!


----------



## kcl (Jul 9, 2014)

More on cam failure 
Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-9
avg of 12: 9.10


Time List:
1. 10.27 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B U2 F2 U F2 L D' U2 B F2 D L U F2 
2. 9.76 U' L2 B U' L' F B D2 L F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D F2 
3. 8.47 D L' D' R L' D2 R U2 B R F B' D2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 
4. (7.67) U' L' D' B' L' D R2 U2 L F D2 L2 F D2 R2 L2 F' R2 U2 
5. 9.32 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 U L' R' B D' R' D' L' F' U' 
6. 10.29 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 D R' D' U2 B2 R F2 R B2 D 
7. 9.42 F2 D2 B D2 B D2 R2 U2 R' U' L2 U L' R2 U' R2 B L 
8. (13.20) L2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F R' D2 R F' R' D U2 F' U' 
9. 8.20 B2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F' D2 F U B' D U' B2 L2 B' 
10. 8.55 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B D' R2 F2 U' L D2 F D' R B' U2 
11. 8.95 B2 D2 R D2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D' L' D R' B' R2 D F R' 
12. 7.77 B' L' D' F' R U2 B D L' F D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2

Could have rolled the 10 with an easy scramble. Instead built cross wrong and got a 12.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 9, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I've already ordered my Moyu 7x7, If it turns out good then we could be neck and neck!


IMO moyu is worse than SS mini. I can't even do sub 4 with it.


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

Akiro said:


> What song?!


I don't think it magically gets you good times  It just gets me in the zone. It probably won't for you...
Soldiers of the Night
I don't like the bit from 1:14-1:32, but it's so short I don't notice it usually 


kclejeune said:


> More on cam failure
> avg of 12: 9.10


I wish a low 9 Ao12 on cam was a failure for me...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Does anyone know what the 2-gen solving ao12 UWR is? I imagine it must be sub 3.5. Surely a long combo of easy solves has happened to some fast cuber at some point... I'd just like something to aim for



I have 4.5ish OH, so probably.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> More on cam failure
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-9
> avg of 12: 9.10
> 
> Could have rolled the 10 with an easy scramble. Instead built cross wrong and got a 12.



wow you suck noob

19.48 OH avg12, pb by like 3 seconds


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 9, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice



Thanks


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 9, 2014)

Lolskoob

8.069 avg12

Modded skoob is gj


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 9, 2014)

4x4x4

50.42, (48.22), (52.30), 51.97, 50.51 = *50.96 ao5*
59.38, 50.42, 48.22, 52.30, 51.97, 50.51, 53.20, 56.32, (1:05.11), 1:01.17, (44.53), 52.08 = *53.56 ao12*
*57.00 ao50*

edging ever closer to sub-55. 

EDIT: pyraminx *7.08 ao50, 7.29 ao100*. Sub-7 by the end of the month is looking very likely


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 9, 2014)

cool apparently I can turn fast today

U F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 F' D' U F U' R' L' U2 B U

y2 x //inspection
U' r' R2 D //cross
R U' R' U y' R' U R //f2l1
y' U' L' U' L //f2l2
U' R' U' R U' y L' U L //f2l3
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R //f2l4
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //oll
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' //pll
alg.cubing.net

60/7.08 = 8.47tps which is probably pb by alot


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 10, 2014)

yesss sub-Kennanofficialaverage

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-9
avg of 12: 7.67

Time List:
1. 5.25 R L U' B' L U B R 
2. 8.61 L B' R B' L' B U' L 
3. (10.76) U' R B' L U' L' B R' 
4. 8.91 R' B R L' U L U' R 
5. 7.62 B R' U' R L R' B' L' R' L' 
6. 5.80 R' L R B' L B' R U' R 
7. 8.95 R U' B U B U' B' L' 
8. (3.93) B' U B U' L' B' L U 
9. 6.72 U' L' U L' B R' U' L R 
10. 9.21 B R' U B' R L' R U' L' 
11. 7.18 B U' R B R' B' L B 
12. 8.44 U B' U L U R' L' U' L U'

edit: yesss 7.97 avg25


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 3. (10.76) U' R B' L U' L' B R'



There's a 13 move speedsolve solution on this one. Try to find it.

edit:



> 4. 8.91 R' B R L' U L U' R



This one too 

edit2:



> 7. 8.95 R U' B U B U' B' L'



And an 11 move one here.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 10, 2014)

1:39.10 megaminx single


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 10, 2014)

6.12 PB 3x3 single! 

Note: This was with my back-up cube, in a foreign country, in a restaurant and with jetlag...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 10, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 6.12 PB 3x3 single!
> 
> Note: This was with my back-up cube, in a foreign country, in a restaurant and with jetlag...



Scramble: D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B' F2 U2 F' R B2 L2 F L' D' F2 L U2 B

Reconstruction:
Cross - z2 D2 L F
F2L1 - U2' L U' L'
F2L2 - U2' R' U R
F2L3 - [U' D] R U R' D'
F2L4 - y' R' U' R
PLL - R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'


----------



## GG (Jul 10, 2014)

New Fullstep PB = 11.27
D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 U' R' F2 D F L2 B' L' F U L'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-10
avg of 5: 50.73

Time List:
1. (48.03) Fw Uw' U D2 L2 R' Rw Uw2 L U' B Fw' D L Fw2 Rw Fw2 R' U' Rw2 U' F' U F B L2 B' Rw2 L R F Fw B' U' B R2 F D Rw B2 
2. 48.95 R' Uw D2 F L B2 L2 R Uw L' F' L' Uw' U B' Rw2 D' R' D' L2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw U2 Rw U F2 L Uw2 B F' L U' B F2 U' B Uw F' 
3. 49.00 B U Fw R D' U R L Rw Uw R L' Fw U Uw F D Uw' U B2 Fw' Uw' D2 B Rw' Fw Uw L2 Uw' D U2 F Uw2 L' U' R' B L' Rw D' *48.66 mo3*
4. (1:02.41) D2 R' Rw2 U2 F B U' F Uw Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 L2 F2 U R B' U' R L' Uw' D L' D U' Fw L2 U F2 Rw' F2 L' D R2 B' D' Uw' U F2 
5. 54.24 Fw2 B2 L2 U Rw2 Fw2 Rw D B U' B Uw B F U2 B' Fw2 U B' Rw B' D2 Rw R2 D' Rw2 Fw' F2 L U2 Rw R2 B' Fw' D' B2 L U2 Rw' B2


----------



## Iggy (Jul 10, 2014)

2:58.85 2-5 relay, 2nd sub 3


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 10, 2014)

I finished Florian modding my 6x6... It turns ok.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Session average: 2:19.71
1. 2:21.11 B2 R U F b' B r2 f' B d' r F2 U' u d' b2 D' b d' F' B u d f' F' b r d' r' D' d b' f2 l2 U2 R' l2 d f b2 u' B f R2 F' l' d' D2 b' F L2 b r l L b' l2 d' B d' 
2. 2:12.71 D u' r' R' L D R d' f r' F2 R' B d L l D' r' F R d2 f' D' R' f R2 d' r2 U' f' b L2 D b2 U' f2 d2 F B b2 r' U D' r L' D2 u2 l' r2 F' b' U2 d L R F r2 D2 d' r 
3. (2:47.80) b F' u' R2 B' F U B L2 B' R b B' U f L b r u b2 l2 B' u b' U' B F' L R d' B L U' b R2 U' u2 d' r' R U2 B' D2 b U' B' u2 F2 L' l2 F u l2 D r' L' u' l' r d' 
4. 2:25.31 d2 F' d' r' F' U2 d b2 U' d r' d' r B2 D2 r l' b' B d' r2 f' u r b u R l2 b f D2 F2 d r' F2 r' u' r' b D' f' B' U2 L2 l2 b2 F2 B D' r U' D d F D2 r2 L' d U' B2 
5. (2:06.20) b' f d2 f2 U2 u B2 r' d' U2 F2 L2 F2 U b2 d F B2 L' U' f2 R2 r2 f' R f L2 F2 f2 d2 f2 F2 U' R' r2 l2 d' u U' f2 F2 R' U2 D2 F B2 U' f' l u U2 r' u U2 F' B' R' l2 F2 u 

Pb 5x5 avg and single.

I guess not practising 5x5 and instead practising 6x6 improves your 5x5 times?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2014)

wat, I'm randomly 2nd in the world for sum of all ranks...

I swear I was at 4th or so after my last competition.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wat, I'm randomly 2nd in the world for sum of all ranks...
> 
> I swear I was at 4th or so after my last competition.


Great job Antoine! Yeah, I remembering looking at the sum of ranks a couple of weeks ago too, and you were fourth.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sub 21 ao100!  
Old/New:
ao50: 20.89/ 20.42
ao100: 21.45/ 20.85

Second day in a row that I've beat my ao100! I guess the like 130 solves I did yesterday really helped  
I've been using my WeiLong the past couple of days, maybe I won't go back to the AoLong.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 10, 2014)

Today I got 2 sub-30 FMC solves (1 hr time limit) to two known hard scrambles (link).
I thought I could post it also here because I think it is a big accomplishment


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 10, 2014)

14.71 INSANE PB 3X3
LL SKIP!!!!!


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 10, 2014)

7.74, 7.45, (11.76), 8.37, 7.60, 8.72, 7.79, (6.92), 8.97, 7.87, 9.56, 8.21 = 8.23


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.23
1. 7.74 D L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L' D F R' D' R' F2 U' B' F 
2. 7.45 F' L B2 U2 B R2 L' D2 B' L D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' 
3. (11.76) U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U L' B F D' L' U' B F U2 L' B 
4. 8.37 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B D U' B' F2 R' F2 U B 
5. 7.60 D2 R' B2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D B F L D2 R2 D L R2 
6. 8.72 B' R F D2 B2 D L2 D F R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 
7. 7.79 R2 B' D B D R F' B U L' F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 
8. (6.92) D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L' D U' B' F L U' R2 U2 R2 F2 
9. 8.97 D' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 L' D2 R U B' R U L' B2 D R' 
10. 7.87 L' U' D' B L F' U2 B' L U R' D2 L U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L 
11. 9.56 B2 D' R2 F2 U L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F L' F U2 L2 R' F' L B2 U2 
12. 8.21 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U F D B F L2 D L2 F' R' D'


.05 after 2 years. solid progress.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 10, 2014)

pyraminx

number of times: 200/200
best time: 2.68
worst time: 13.46

current avg5: 5.06 (σ = 0.81)
best avg5: 4.22 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 5.23 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 4.56 (σ = 0.80)

current avg100: 5.14 (σ = 0.79)
best avg100: 5.00 (σ = 0.79) areyoukiddingme

session avg: 5.16 (σ = 0.79)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 10, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Sub 21 ao100!
> Old/New:
> ao50: 20.89/ 20.42
> ao100: 21.45/ 20.85
> ...


Nevermind, I did like 120 more solves and beat all of my 3x3 PBs again, except for single, but I got close a couple of times.
Old/New:
ao5: 18.30/ 17.11
ao12: 19.30/ 19.12
ao50: 20.42/ 20.19
ao100: 20.85/ 20.42

I dod like 250 solves today, my fingers are exhausted, but my ao100 PB is up over a second from yesterday and less than half a second away from sub 20, so I am happy


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

I got _very_ bored. I did feet.


1. 4:34.99 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R L D R D2 B D2 B D2 L
Solution without the random rotations I did (I can't remember them):

z2 // Inspection
L R2 D R' D2 R L' U' L2 U2 L' D2 // X-cross (12/12)
U y' R U' L U L' R' // F2L-2 (7/19)
y L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-3 (7/26)
y2 R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // ZBLS (7/33)
y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11/44)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R U U' R // EPLL (15/59)

E: I think my TPS is getting better...

2. 3:49.53 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U L U B R' L2 D' B2 R U' F U

... but I can't reconstruct. VHLS, sune -> T perm. Lots of weird F2L stuff, like making pairs and then doing another slot before inserting them.

E2: 3. 3:44.91 D B2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U L U'

More EOLS, PB single/Mo3. Failed the LS trying to SV :fp It was cancelling into another sune. Rb perm.

E3: 4:15.19 single gives me 3:56.54 Mo3, sub-4!  First solve not to be PB single though...

E4: Best average of 5: 3:56.54
1-5 - (4:34.99) 3:49.53 3:44.91 4:15.19 (3:06.68)

Last three make 3:42.26 Mo3.

5. 3:06.68 F2 D L2 U R2 L2 D B2 D B2 U F' L B F R2 L B2 R F D2 U'

z2 // Inspection
B U2 L F' R' U' B2 // Cross (7/7)
L' U L2 U' L' // F2L-1 (5/12) (this took a _very_ long time...)
y' R' U' R2 U R' // F2L-2 (5/17)
y2 D R U R' U' R U R' D' // F2L-3 (9/26)
U' y L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/34)
L U F U' F' L' // EO (4/40)
y' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // ZBLL (7/47)

I purposely didn't cancel from EO into OLL by doing L U F U' F' U2 L' U' L U' L', which I very nearly did, because I saw that not only was it the 2-gen COLL, but also that I knew that particular case. So I think I can call that a ZBLL.

0.25 TPS, aw yeah.

Never thought I'd say this but feet is kinda fun. Still don't think it should be held at comps though.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jul 11, 2014)

New PB on 5x5:
6:46.45 

Old PB:
8:24.56 

While they are both bad times I am happy with my new PB. I wish I knew what to practice so I can get faster.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 11, 2014)

26.43 B L2 F D F Uw' B2 F L' U' R B' R2 Rw2 L F Fw2 Uw' F' Rw2 L2 F Uw' Rw L R B Rw L U R2 L' Rw2 F R F D' F2 Uw2 U' 

damn 19 minusLL, crappy OLL (r' U' r (R' U' R U) r' U r) then 2 diag corners swapped

edit: weeeeeeeeeeee

Average of 5: 29.73
1. 30.14 F' R Uw' B' L' F U' B L Rw2 U2 Rw L2 Uw' Fw Rw' F' Uw2 F L2 Rw2 F' L B2 L2 R' F' Uw' R' F2 L2 Rw' F' Uw B' Fw R' L F2 R 
2. (27.33) F2 Rw2 L' D' Rw L' B F2 R2 L' D2 Rw L F' Uw Rw U L2 Fw2 Rw' U' B Uw2 U2 F2 L2 Uw B D Rw Uw B2 L2 Uw' Fw' Rw' L2 U2 D' Fw 
3. (35.86) U D' Fw2 U2 Rw' B D2 Fw' D Uw2 U2 F R2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw' D2 R' F2 B2 L Uw U B F L Uw F2 R2 U L' R Rw2 F D' R2 L2 Uw2 
4. 31.03 D' B' Uw Fw' Rw Fw' R' D B U2 L Rw U2 Fw2 L2 B2 Rw Uw2 R Rw F2 L' Uw R2 U2 R' B R2 L' F B2 Rw' Uw Rw F2 Fw R Rw B Uw2 
5. 28.03 Fw2 Rw D F2 Rw' L' Fw' D' F2 Uw' U' Rw' R F' Rw2 U' Rw' D' Uw' B2 F2 D' U' Fw2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' U' D' Rw' L' Fw' B2 R' Fw' Uw2 R'

edit2:

yesssss

Average of 5: 29.29
1. (27.33) F2 Rw2 L' D' Rw L' B F2 R2 L' D2 Rw L F' Uw Rw U L2 Fw2 Rw' U' B Uw2 U2 F2 L2 Uw B D Rw Uw B2 L2 Uw' Fw' Rw' L2 U2 D' Fw 
2. (35.86) U D' Fw2 U2 Rw' B D2 Fw' D Uw2 U2 F R2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw' D2 R' F2 B2 L Uw U B F L Uw F2 R2 U L' R Rw2 F D' R2 L2 Uw2 
3. 31.03 D' B' Uw Fw' Rw Fw' R' D B U2 L Rw U2 Fw2 L2 B2 Rw Uw2 R Rw F2 L' Uw R2 U2 R' B R2 L' F B2 Rw' Uw Rw F2 Fw R Rw B Uw2 
4. 28.03 Fw2 Rw D F2 Rw' L' Fw' D' F2 Uw' U' Rw' R F' Rw2 U' Rw' D' Uw' B2 F2 D' U' Fw2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' U' D' Rw' L' Fw' B2 R' Fw' Uw2 R' 
5. 28.82 Fw2 Uw' D B' U Uw2 R B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R Uw R F R2 Uw' D B L2 B2 Uw D' Rw Uw' D' Fw D B2 D' L2 Fw' D L2 U2 F2 B2 Uw2 B2 Rw2


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 11, 2014)

Roux:

10.36, 9.48, 10.01, (8.39), 10.32, 10.36, 9.55, (14.06), 11.84, 9.42, 10.48, 8.65 = *10.05*

Damn. So close.


Spoiler



1. 10.36 L2 B2 R' F2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R F L F2 L U2 R' D' R' D' F' 
2. 9.48 F' D2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B2 U2 B' U L2 U F2 R2 B' L' U L' U2 
3. 10.01 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B L' B F' D2 R B L B2 F2 
4. (8.39) B R2 B' L2 U2 F U2 R2 B R2 B' U' R D L' F' U2 L2 D U2 F 
5. 10.32 D2 B' F2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L' D F2 R2 U' L U2 B F' 
6. 10.36 F' U2 B' R2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R B2 F2 U F2 D L2 D2 B' R' F 
7. 9.55 F2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F D' F D L' B L' D2 B U' 
8. (14.06) U R F' L2 D F U2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 L' 
9. 11.84 U2 L B2 L D2 R U2 B2 R F2 R2 U' B D2 L' B' U2 L2 D' L B2 
10. 9.42 F D2 B2 L D2 R' U2 D R' D2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2 
11. 10.48 F R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F' L2 B2 D B' U2 L' D2 L B' D' R F' 
12. 8.65 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B' R2 F R U L' B2 D


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 11, 2014)

4x4 29.476 single ...another kinda forced PLL skip

3rd sub30


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

5. 3:06.68 F2 D L2 U R2 L2 D B2 D B2 U F' L B F R2 L B2 R F D2 U'
6. 3:43.72 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' U' B2 L2 D2 B' L' F D2 R' U' L' B' F' L U2
7. 3:08.94 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' R' B R2 U' L' B F R2 U2 B2 U2

3:19.78 Mo3. Last one was fullstep with G perm. The trick is to rotate to avoid U moves, because they're impossible to do...


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 11, 2014)

4x4x4

(57.21[pp]), 53.16[op], 48.90[np], (45.81[np]), 50.13[np] = *50.73 ao5*
PB and possibly the first time I've had two consecutive sub-50's and not messed up the average  (i did mess up the ao12, though...)


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

Rubik's cube with feet
10-Jul-2014 23:15:00 - 12:51:30

Mean: 3:47.32
Average: 3:47.97
Best time: 2:52.49
Median: 3:44.91
Worst time: 4:34.99
Standard deviation: 29.93

Best average of 5: 3:32.52
3-7 - 3:44.91 (4:15.19) (3:06.68) 3:43.72 3:08.94

Best average of 12: 3:44.95
2-13 - 3:49.53 3:44.91 4:15.19 3:06.68 3:43.72 3:08.94 4:17.44 4:07.18 3:39.92 (4:18.19) 3:35.96 (2:52.49)



Spoiler



1. 4:34.99 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R L D R D2 B D2 B D2 L
2. 3:49.53 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U L U B R' L2 D' B2 R U' F U
3. 3:44.91 D B2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U L U'
4. 4:15.19 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U' F L2 B L' D2 U2 R' D F2 R U
5. 3:06.68 F2 D L2 U R2 L2 D B2 D B2 U F' L B F R2 L B2 R F D2 U'
6. 3:43.72 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' U' B2 L2 D2 B' L' F D2 R' U' L' B' F' L U2
7. 3:08.94 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' R' B R2 U' L' B F R2 U2 B2 U2
8. 4:17.44 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U' F2 R' U' R' D U2 L' D R2 F' R'
9. 4:07.18 U' B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U L' D U F2 D' R' L U B'
10. 3:39.92 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 D U R2 U2 F D2 B' F2 R' B' L' F' R U
11. 4:18.19 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U B' D' L B2 R F2 L2 U2 R2 F
12. 3:35.96 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F' D2 R' B U' F R F L2 D
13. 2:52.49 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 U B' D' R F R L



Last LL was pure twist T (yay for EOLS again).
Possibly my biggest every standard deviation?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 11, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.88
1. (8.96) U' B' D F' B L' B' D2 F' D L2 U R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 
2. (21.02) R2 U2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B2 D' F' R' D F' L2 U B' R' F2 
3. 9.69 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U R F L' B2 D L2 D2 R2 F U' 
4. 9.29 U2 R' D2 B2 L' R' F2 R' B2 D2 R' F' U' F' R2 B D' B2 F R 
5. 10.67 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U B' F' U' B R B2 D' R B R 

5th sub 10 avg5


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Average of 5: 9.88
> 1. (8.96) U' B' D F' B L' B' D2 F' D L2 U R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 B2
> 2. (21.02) R2 U2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B2 D' F' R' D F' L2 U B' R' F2
> 3. 9.69 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U R F L' B2 D L2 D2 R2 F U'
> ...



Nice consistency.

What happened on the 21?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice consistency.
> 
> What happened on the 21?



Thanks. The 21 was a pop I think


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 11, 2014)

@TDM I'm surprised after so many solves, that you're not sub 2 yet with feet... What cube are you using?


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> @TDM I'm surprised after so many solves, that you're not sub 2 yet with feet... What cube are you using?


That was continuing from the session last night, so I've only done 13 solves total, or 14 including one from December  It's a SS Aurora I think. Or it could be a Wind. The holes look too big for it to be a Wind though. I just chose a cube I don't, and won't, use for anything else. There are two opposite colours swapped, which I did a while ago when I was bored... I need to change that back some time.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 11, 2014)

1:01.16 Megaminx single on ttw, 2nd best ever. Could've been sub 1 if I just did the normal CP alg I usually do (I did comms instead  )


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Solved my ghost cube without external help. 

Heck yeah. In half an hour too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2014)

lol:


```
1. 6.40  
 UU u4    dU u     dd u3    Ud u3    dU u3'   Ud u     UU u'    UU u     UU       dd       dd
 dd d3'   dU d4'   UU d5    Ud       UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd       dU
```

wuuuuut:


```
1. 5.53  
 UU u5'   dU       dd u6    Ud u     dU u3    Ud u5    UU u4    UU u4'   UU u3'   dd       Ud
 dd       dU d2    UU d3    Ud d3    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d4'   dU
```


----------



## cemoss (Jul 11, 2014)

11.48 average of 12. Now it's time for that sub-11 average. PB by .27 !


----------



## Iggy (Jul 11, 2014)

1:02.81 Megaminx single, another sub 1 fail :/ Corner twist + lock ups during CP

Edit: 1:14.64 avg12 close to PB


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2014)

I know full eg1 now.. Sketchy recog but it's going to be really helpful.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 11, 2014)

12.26 Square-1 Average of 12

Woohoo, counting 8.

1. 11.73 (0, 2) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (6, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5) / (-4, 0) / 
2. 9.97 (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -3) / (-4, -4) / (5, 0) / (6, 0)
3. 13.74 (6, 2) / (6, -3) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0)
4. 15.67 (0, 5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -2) / (4, 0) / 
5. (15.71) (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) / (6, -5) / 
6. 13.49 (6, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 0)
7. 8.62 (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, 0)
8. 11.21 (6, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5) / 
9. 13.25 (1, 0) / (-3, 6) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -2)
10. 13.50 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / 
11. 11.45 (0, -4) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (1, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / 
12. (7.99) (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) /


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 11, 2014)

...and then soon later I got an 11.63 average of 12

1. 9.95 (-5, 6) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (2, -3) / 
2. (13.00) (1, 3) / (2, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -3) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (4, -1)
3. 10.76 (6, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -2) / (-1, -2) / (0, -5) / 
4. 11.20 (3, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / 
5. 12.77 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (4, -4) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
6. 12.51 (6, 2) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)
7. 10.09 (0, -1) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (2, -5) / 
8. 12.03 (0, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -5)
9. 12.51 (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -2) / (4, 0)
10. 12.50 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-1, -2)
11. 11.93 (1, 0) / (2, 5) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / 
12. (8.10) (-2, 0) / (-4, 5) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (1, 0) / (-1, -4)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 11, 2014)

First two successful 2BLD solves today, second solve was 1:37.98. I know that 2BLD is really easy, but this is my first step into learning 3BLD.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 11, 2014)

Not PB, but close one:

*3x3 Avg5: 12.68*

1. 13.19 L U B D2 F2 R' D' F U B2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 
2. (14.48) B2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' U' R D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U 
3. 12.37 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' F' R2 B' R2 D B2 R' D2 F L 
4. 12.47 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' L' B' F' U2 B L' B' L2 R2 D U2 
5. (11.41) F2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' U' L F' R2 B' U R' D' B' F2


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 11, 2014)

Megaminx average of 100 PB: 55.41


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 11, 2014)

26.99 R' F' L R' B' D2 U2 Rw' D F' D' Rw R' L' D U' B2 L Rw' R U' B D F' D' Fw2 L D2 Rw B2 R2 F Rw Fw2 U2 Fw B L' Rw2 F 

LL was OLL parity, sune, Gcperm, 20s minusLL

On cam, upload?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 11, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Megaminx average of 100 PB: 55.41



You beat my PB. 

You're getting fast, keep up the good work!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 26.99 R' F' L R' B' D2 U2 Rw' D F' D' Rw R' L' D U' B2 L Rw' R U' B D F' D' Fw2 L D2 Rw B2 R2 F Rw Fw2 U2 Fw B L' Rw2 F
> 
> LL was OLL parity, sune, Gcperm, 20s minusLL
> 
> On cam, upload?



Sure, I love your solves



Divineskulls said:


> You beat my PB.
> 
> You're getting fast, keep up the good work!



Thanks, that was my goal since I started practising Megaminx


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 26.99 R' F' L R' B' D2 U2 Rw' D F' D' Rw R' L' D U' B2 L Rw' R U' B D F' D' Fw2 L D2 Rw B2 R2 F Rw Fw2 U2 Fw B L' Rw2 F
> 
> LL was OLL parity, sune, Gcperm, 20s minusLL
> 
> On cam, upload?



pls? Your getting on LL sub 20 seconds a lot now!


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

111. 14.66 F2 D R2 U F2 D L2 D R2 D' F2 L' B' F2 U F' D' B' D' L F U'
112. 9.18 F2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F D2 L D' U' F U' F2 D2 L' *PLL skip, didn't have my hand near spacebar even though I saw it coming, should've been counting sub-9*
113. 13.01 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R F' L B F R' L' U R2 L' U'
114. 16.35 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F L2 D' U2 F2 D2 R D R2 D
115. 8.76 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U' F L D' L2 U R2 B F L U2 L2 *dot OLL*

Counting low 9 :tu

E: 12.43 Ao12, All 11/12s except one 14

125. 12.91 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D' F R' U' L B' F2 L B2 D2
126. 12.24 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L' F2 R2 D' F' L D' R' B' L'
127. 11.29 U R2 D F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U' B2 D2 F2 L F' U B F U2
128. 12.43 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 U' R' U' B' R F2 L' U' R2 B R2 F'
129. 12.43 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U B R U R B' U L B D B' U'
130. 11.72 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R' D2 R D U F2 R' B F' L D2
131. 12.99 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D F2 D' R U2 B2 D' R2 B F' R U' F'
132. 11.68 L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U B R2 D F2 U L B' L' B' U2
133. 12.51 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B U' L' U2 B' L U' R2 D2 B D
134. 14.44 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' L' F' R' U B R2 F U' R D
135. 12.74 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F R2 B2 D' L' B' F2 U R U'
136. 12.66 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B' L' U' B' F2 D' B R2 L2 U


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 11, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-11
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 10.61
worst: 19.42

mean of 3
current: 14.74 (σ = 2.81)
best: 14.45 (σ = 4.51)

avg of 5
current: 14.74 (σ = 2.81)
best: 14.74 (σ = 2.81)

Average: 14.74 (σ = 2.81)
Mean: 14.85

Time List:
1. 10.61 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 R' D L D F' R U B' R' F2 
2. 19.42 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R B2 U' L2 U L' U' F' R' U2 
3. 13.32 L2 F R' B' U R' D2 L' B' L' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D 
4. 12.93 D' U' F2 L2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 R F2 R2 B' R2 U' L2 D' B2 
5. 17.98 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D' U' B2 L F D U2 F' U2 R' B2 U R

Probably my record for least consistent average ever.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 11, 2014)

1.20 F2 U F' U2 F U2 R' F U'

18 moves, *15tps* lol

stackmat


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 11, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 1.20 F2 U F' U2 F U2 R' F U'
> 
> 18 moves, *15tps* lol
> 
> stackmat


um why do you seem so calm about this?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> um why do you seem so calm about this?



lol Im actually really impressed with myself.

e:

I practiced the scramble again after for about 10 mins and got around 1.10 as my best attempt  ... also 0.831 without pickup


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 11, 2014)

1:02.56 ao5 and 1:06.46 ao12 for mega on ttw yesterday, yay!

EDIT: Wow!!!! that's crazy Sameer, 15 tps! My best is like high 12 maybe 13. Crazzyyyyyy.


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2014)

welp my skewb has gotten gj again.. Disclaimer, THIS IS PHONE TIMER (on my way to Michigan) SO NOT PB 
Generated by DCTimer on 2014-07-11
Average: 3.508 (σ = 0.58)
Best time: 2.452
Worst time: 5.617
Individual times: 
1. 4.234 U' B R L R L R' 
2. 3.168 R B' L' B R L' U L' R' 
3. 2.668 L U' B R B R L' U 
4. (2.452) L' R U' B U L R 
5. 2.868 L' B' R B L' U' B' L 
6. 4.685 U' B R' U' R U' L R' 
7. (5.617) B L R' B U' R' B R 
8. 3.237 L U' R B U' B U' R' 
9. 3.501 L' R U' B L B' R B' 
10. 3.250 B R U' L R U B L R' 
11. 3.584 L' U' B R B U' B' L' R 
12. 3.885 R U R B L' R L' B U' 
Still vgj, I'm pretty sure nearly all of these used Sarah advanced


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> welp my skewb has gotten gj again.. Disclaimer, THIS IS PHONE TIMER (on my way to Michigan) SO NOT PB
> Generated by DCTimer on 2014-07-11
> Average: 3.508 (σ = 0.58)
> Best time: 2.452
> ...


SUGJ!


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 11, 2014)

9.33 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)
sq-1 pb single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 11, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 1.20 F2 U F' U2 F U2 R' F U'
> 
> 18 moves, *15tps* lol
> 
> stackmat



I quit. I fricken quit.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I quit. I fricken quit.



lool. Seriously?!

Give the scramble a try yourself.


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2014)

All eg1 more solidified now, all sub 1 as well.


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

Best average of 5: 3:25.32
1-5 - 3:20.17 3:21.65 (3:16.93) (3:56.00) 3:34.13

1. 3:20.17 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U R U2 R U B D' F2 D2 R D2 U
2. 3:21.65 B2 F2 D' U' F2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 F' D2 U B' D' R B2 F D L U2
3. 3:16.93 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F R' B2 U' L D2 F D B2 R' U'
4. 3:56.00 D' L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L U B' U' L B2 R F D U' L'
5. 3:34.13 D2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' B' F2 U L' F R2 L B' U2 L'

cba doing more


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 12, 2014)

48.56 mega single!!!! HELL YES!!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 12, 2014)

New NL PB!! *16.98* OLL #28. Jb PLL. 

D L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' F D2 U' L' U L' F' U' F2

generated using cstimer

cube: modded moyu liying.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 48.56 mega single!!!! HELL YES!!



 Awesome!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 12, 2014)

1.302 doublesledge 

yay skoob


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> All eg1 more solidified now, all sub 1 as well.



Where did you get the algs? I'm using Chris' algs, and they all seem like really awkward / unfingertrickable to me.


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> Where did you get the algs? I'm using Chris' algs, and they all seem like really awkward / unfingertrickable to me.



Mostly Chris's. They're pretty awesome IMO


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Mostly Chris's. They're pretty awesome IMO



I will probably learn Sune/Antisune tonight. anyway, good luck at Michigan!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 12, 2014)

I did ten 7x7 solves in one day.

I do not like the MoYu AoFu, I regret doing 9/10 of those solves.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 12, 2014)

dsbias said:


> New NL PB!! *16.98* OLL #28. Jb PLL.
> 
> D L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' F D2 U' L' U L' F' U' F2
> 
> ...



Good job bro. Sub-20 Ao12 inc


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 12, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I did ten 7x7 solves in one day.
> 
> I do not like the MoYu AoFu, I regret doing 9/10 of those solves.



You can feel free to send it to me :tu


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 12, 2014)

wow, I'm getting not terrible at skoob

(on phone)

6.142 avg5, 6.827 avg12


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 12, 2014)

*Something really annoying just happened:*

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-12
avg of 12: 11.76

Time List:
1. 9.31 D' F2 U' D R' D' R B R' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B 
2. (25.03) R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R B' F2 U R U2 F L2 D2 U L2 
3. 13.67 D2 U2 L2 F R2 B D2 F R2 B2 F' L' U2 R' U L2 F L' R F2 
4. (7.88) L2 B' L2 B' F R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D L D L D' B L R2 D B *PB Single*
5. 13.65 R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' F' D' F' R' U R2 U2 B' F L' 
*6. 11.10 D2 R' U2 F' D R F2 B' D L' F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U D B2 D F2 
7. 8.92 B2 D L2 B U' L2 F' D L D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D 
8. 13.31 F2 R' B2 R D2 R U2 F2 R' B2 D B' D2 F' L2 D' R U' B' F R2 
9. 9.20 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 L' R F D' L2 D U B2 L' F' D R' 
10. 11.05 D L' D F' R2 B2 R F D F2 B' D2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 F R2* 10.45 PB Ao5
11. 15.09 F' L F' L U2 B' R' U' L' F' D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 
12. 12.36 L2 U R2 U F2 D R2 U L2 R2 U F' R B D' B2 U2 B2 D' R U2

I never get this many sub-10s in the same avg, and I wasn't even warmed up. Imagine if I was, I could of gotten a sub-10 avg. But I didn't.



Spoiler: Reconstruction of the 7.88



4. (7.88) L2 B' L2 B' F R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D L D L D' B L R2 D B

x2 y
D R' L D' // Cross [4/4]
U y' R' U' R U y L U L' // F2L 1 [8/12]
R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L 2 [7/19]
U y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 3 [8/27]
U' R U' R' U R' F R F' // F2L 4 + OLL [9/36]
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 U' // PLL [8/44]


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wow, I'm getting not terrible at skoob
> 
> (on phone)
> 
> 6.142 avg5, 6.827 avg12


for a sec i thought that was 3x3 PPP
gj anyway


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2014)

1:14.05 Megaminx avg12, 0.01 slower than PB


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

11.96, 11.27, 13.88, 13.73, 13.31, 14.27, 21.03, 12.43, 13.22, 11.78, 11.02, 12.39, 14.27, 14.82, 14.80, 11.79, 14.04, 13.33, 14.33

All between 11 and 15 except one. Most consistent Ao19 I've done.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 12, 2014)

7.743 D2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R F2 D F' R2 U R' U' F' L
z2 // Inspection
L' F' R' F' L2 D L // Xcross (7/7)
R' U R // F2L-2 (3/10)
y U2 R' U' R // F2L-3 (4/14)
y' U2 R U R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (7/21)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (8/29)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/43)

Second sub 8.


----------



## GG (Jul 12, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.743 D2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R F2 D F' R2 U R' U' F' L
> z2 // Inspection
> L' F' R' F' L2 D L // Xcross (7/7)
> R' U R // F2L-2 (3/10)
> ...



Update your sig lol


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally took the time to learn the rest of COLL today, namely the 4 T's, all U's, 2 Pi's and all the L's. Now it's just practising recognition and alg recall. Oh and I haven't bothered with Sune/Antisune.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 12, 2014)

GG said:


> Update your sig lol


I have no Idea why I am so lazy, the on in my sig is 3 PBs old. Still not gonna do it, maybe later.

Edit:
11.53 Average of 100, no other PBs that I track but: 11.72 Average of 200. I think I'm sub 12.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 12, 2014)

2nd sub 10 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-12
avg of 5: 9.87

Time List:
1. 9.55 U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F L2 D' U2 B2 D' R' B' D2 L2 B D 
2. (12.30) L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' D2 U2 L F L' B' L R F2 D' B 
3. (8.71) B' R F R U2 R' F2 R2 D' F R2 F R2 D2 F2 B' R2 D2 
4. 10.44 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B' U2 F' R2 D B' F' L R' F D' R2 B' U 
5. 9.62 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F U' F L' B R B2 R2 U' B'
All fullstep again


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lucas etter 1.67 wr with counting 2.16. 1.52 without +2

CONGRATS!

EDIT: 1.69 ACTUALLY ANOTHER TIE


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Lucas etter 1.67 wr with counting 2.16. 1.52 without +2
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> EDIT: 1.69 ACTUALLY ANOTHER TIE


gj Lucas! That's three WRs today. Was the 1.69 him or you again?
E: nvm I understand now


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 12, 2014)

2x2-7x7 Relay in 8:01.38, so close...

Edit: Just got a 7:59.38, first sub 8!!!!!!!!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 12, 2014)

B R' B' L' B' U R' B U' L U 1.84 skewb single, pb I guess. stackmat


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 12, 2014)

Hell yess

Average of 5: 1:11.38, *1:09.54 mean of 3*
1. 1:11.75 Uw Bw L' D' L' D2 Fw D2 F2 Lw Fw Dw Fw L' Rw Dw' Bw' B L Rw Fw2 D' Uw Fw Bw2 L Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Lw U F2 Uw2 Bw' U Lw' L2 U Fw Lw2 R Fw Lw2 Bw2 U' F' Lw2 Rw' D2 B2 Uw' F' U2 B' Rw2 Uw L' 
2. (1:33.41) R2 F2 Dw2 U' D Uw Fw' R2 F' Lw U2 Uw' D Dw B' Uw' D2 Dw' Fw Dw' Bw D' Rw2 F Fw' Bw R2 Bw' D' Lw L' Rw' B2 L2 U D F' Dw2 L D' R2 Uw' Fw2 B2 Lw2 Uw U' D Fw' Rw R' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw U' 
*3. 1:09.64 B2 Bw' Rw' Uw' F' U' R' D U' Rw U' D2 B2 D2 F2 D2 Fw2 R F2 Uw Lw2 D2 F Rw' Dw2 U' R Dw' Uw2 Rw L' D' L2 Lw D B D' L Bw D2 U L2 Dw Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' D' Rw2 R2 D L2 Lw' Fw Rw2 F2 Bw Fw' L Lw 
4. (1:06.22) Rw2 B' D2 Rw D2 F' Fw Uw R' Fw' Lw U' B2 Uw' Lw Dw' R Dw2 Bw2 Dw U2 Rw Dw Rw2 U2 R' Fw Uw2 Rw2 R' F' D2 Lw2 Bw2 L Lw F U' Lw' Rw Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw B' D Bw2 U Uw' Bw B U' Dw2 L' F2 B U Bw' F2 Lw 
5. 1:12.75 R' Fw' R2 U R Fw' Dw Fw' D' Bw' Rw2 R F2 Fw' Lw2 B2 D2 R Dw' B F' L' R' B2 R2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 F Rw U' L2 Lw Rw Bw2 U2 F Fw2 D2 F B U F L2 B2 Bw' R2 L U2 L' Fw2 Lw' R' F2 U2 Uw L' Fw L F' *


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Hell yess
> 
> Average of 5: 1:11.38, *1:09.54 mean of 3*
> 1. 1:11.75 Uw Bw L' D' L' D2 Fw D2 F2 Lw Fw Dw Fw L' Rw Dw' Bw' B L Rw Fw2 D' Uw Fw Bw2 L Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Lw U F2 Uw2 Bw' U Lw' L2 U Fw Lw2 R Fw Lw2 Bw2 U' F' Lw2 Rw' D2 B2 Uw' F' U2 B' Rw2 Uw L'
> ...



Nice!


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 12, 2014)

My PB just went from 39 seconds to 31 seconds. I think it was a PLL skip.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 12, 2014)

1.43, (1.36), 1.81, 3.xx, 2.92 = 1.89 2x2 average

Counting 2.92 ;(


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 12, 2014)

Pyraminx PB Average of 5: 8.90
1. 8.78 R' L R U' L' U B L' l' b' 
2. (9.93) R L' U' B L' U' L' B l u' 
3. 8.39 L B' U B' R B L U l b u 
4. 9.53 L R L' U R' B' U' L l b' 
5. (8.20) B L U L' U' B U' L b u'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 1.43, (1.36), 1.81, 3.xx, 2.92 = 1.89 2x2 average
> 
> Counting 2.92 ;(



2.42 not 2.92


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2014)

Skewb PBs

Average of 12: 4.20
1. 5.51 U' L' U B R L' R' B' R' L R B
2. 4.69 U' R' U L' B R' B L' R L B U'
3. 5.01 R U' B' L B' R' L R' L' U L' B'
4. 4.23 U' L R' B' R B' L' B L R U L
5. (6.69) U' B' U' L' B' U' B R U' R U L
6. 4.95 R B' L' B U R' U' B U L' R U'
7. 4.18 U' R L B R' L B' L B' U R L
8. 2.90 U' B U R' L' R' B' R' L R L R
9. 3.23 B' U R' U' B' U' B' R' L' U' B' U'
10. (2.89) U' R' U B L B' U B U R' L' U'
11. 3.76 R B' L B' R U R B' R' L' R L
12. 3.56 U' B' R' B L' B' L U B L' R' B 

Solves 8-12 make a 3.23 avg5
I think qqtimer messed up some scrambles though :/


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Skewb PBs
> 
> Average of 12: 4.20
> 1. 5.51 U' L' U B R L' R' B' R' L R B
> ...



Are you just using the skewb scrambles it has, except set to 12 moves?


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2014)

6.07 official skewb average. Still not good enough but I have two rounds tomorrow to do better. Also 40.13 official bj 4x4 single. 

2x2 and 3x3 just sucked.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Are you just using the skewb scrambles it has, except set to 12 moves?



Yeah.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 13, 2014)

14.94 OH avg100, 8.08 single in there

8.08 B2 R2 B R2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' D2 R D' L' U2 R F R B2
z R U' R U' L2 D
[7:01:49 PM] Keaton Ellis: (R U' R' U) x3
[7:02:12 PM] Keaton Ellis: y U2 R U2 R' U2 R U'
[7:02:28 PM] Keaton Ellis: R2 U' R U' R' U R
[7:02:29 PM] Keaton Ellis: OLL
[7:02:34 PM] Keaton Ellis: PLL skip


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 13, 2014)

out of no where:
pb average of 50: 10.25
with a pb average of 5: 9.00


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

F R' F' L F R F' L' on sim in 0.129, 62.016 tps

edit: 0.128, 62.5 tps


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 13, 2014)

OH PB Single 

8. 14.27 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 R2 F' U R B L2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F'
x'
U' D' R x' y U' R2 D2 // XCross
U R U' R' // F2L 2
U R' U2' R U' R' U R // F2L 3
z U' R U R z' y' R U R' U' R U' R' // F2L 4 + WV
U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 13, 2014)

6x6 single PB: 2:02.56


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

3:03.06 Mo3

1. 2:59.30 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' B' R' L' D2 R' L2 B2 D'
2. 3:30.78 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R L U' B' U2 R F' D' F' R D'
3. 2:39.10 U2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U B R2 B F R2 D L U B2 F2


first scramble wrong because I did in a 3x3 session, then realised what I'd done, and copied the time over

third scramble: U2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U B R2 B F R2 D L U B2 F2

x2 y // Inspection
U' F' R2 L' D L y' U2 R2 U' R2 // X-cross (10/10)
U L' U L2 U' L' // F2L-2 (6/16)
U' y' R' U' R2 U R' // F2L-3 (6/22)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' F R F' // VHLS (12/34)
y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (9/43)
U2 y' F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 // EPLL (10/53)

53/159 = 1/3 TPS.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 13, 2014)

10.88 PB 3x3 Average of 12. 
I almost have a sub 12 Average of 500, for some reason I am much more consistent. I was wondering how many people have improved faster than me. I am about one month from a year of cubing and I average about 11.8. What's the fastest someone's got after a year? 

Edit: Rolled a 13. 10.69 Average of 12. Still no sub 10 average of 5.


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 10.88 PB 3x3 Average of 12.
> I almost have a sub 12 Average of 500, for some reason I am much more consistent. I was wondering how many people have improved faster than me. I am about one month from a year of cubing and I average about 11.8. What's the fastest someone's got after a year?


I don't know, but I know Kennan's improving quickly. Iirc he has a low 9 Ao100 and he's been cubing one and a half years; he started around the same time as me. He's probably the person to ask.

Sub-14 Roux single! 13.93.
F2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D2 L B' L' D' B' F2 U' F' R' F2

y2 x' // Inspection
U R U' R' // wtf was I doing making the pair like this (4/4)
L x' u L2 D' // LSquare (4/8)
U' x' // LBlock (1/9)
R U2 R2 r' U r U R U2 R // RSquare (10/19)
R U2 R' U' R U r' // RBlock (7/26)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL (10/36)
U' M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (8/42)
U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U // ULUR (7/49)
M2 // EP (1/50)

So few pauses compared to normal... 3.59 TPS.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 13, 2014)

10.78 full step single: Planned X-Cross and first pair in inspection, fat sune OLL I think and Rb PLL. So close...

Also finally getting the hang of solving on yellow, but still not quite perfected, especially when switching around. Practising exclusively yellow helps look ahead though, I'm hitting sub 15 once again


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 10.88 PB 3x3 Average of 12.
> I almost have a sub 12 Average of 500, for some reason I am much more consistent. I was wondering how many people have improved faster than me. I am about one month from a year of cubing and I average about 11.8. What's the fastest someone's got after a year?
> 
> Edit: Rolled a 13. 10.69 Average of 12. Still no sub 10 average of 5.



Wow, that's sub my PB avg12 by 0.01. And I've had 5 sub 10 avg5s so far


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

62. 9.51 D U2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U R D2 U' L' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' U

wat... 3 second A perm (l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2). F2L and OLL were so fast... shame about the PLL. If I'd have had it from a y2 that would easily have been PB.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 13, 2014)

11.80 3x3 Average of 500. Not sure if that's a PB. It's just my last 500 solves.



Iggy said:


> Wow, that's sub my PB avg12 by 0.01. And I've had 5 sub 10 avg5s so far



Your PB post says it's 10.60, anyway It seems like the smaller the average the worst my times compare to people at similar global times.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 11.80 3x3 Average of 500. Not sure if that's a PB. It's just my last 500 solves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your PB post says it's 10.60, anyway It seems like the smaller the average the worst my times compare to people at similar global times.



Lol I failed, I thought my PB was 10.70


----------



## ottozing (Jul 13, 2014)

OH PB single

9.539 D' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B D2 U' B2 F' L2 R B' L' F2 

y2
r U' U' R u' R
y U' R' U' R
y2 U' U' R' U' U' R U' R' U R
U' U' R U' R' U' R U R'
F U R U' U' R' U' R U R' y z U' R'

So many dumb rotations but i'll take it


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Session average: 15.452
1. 15.644 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D R' U B' D2 B' L' B D R' F U2 
2. 17.554 R2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F R' B' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U R 
3. 14.450 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F' R' U B D U' R2 B2 D' L 
4. (11.090) R2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' U' B' L U B' U2 F L R2 
5. 16.501 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R D B' R' B' U2 B' U' R' U2 
6. 12.741 U L' D L' F L B' L2 D R L2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B 
7. 15.984 D2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B D' B R' F' L2 B2 R2 D R' 
8. (18.493) B' L2 F R2 D2 F R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R' U B' D' R2 
9. 16.001 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B F' L' B2 F' D2 L R' F D 
10. 14.076 U' D2 L' F' D2 B' L2 D' L D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 
11. 16.374 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 F' L' D2 F L2 B' D' F' L2 D 
12. 15.192 B2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' F' R' D' L2 B' F R2 F2 D U' 

OK given that I have a weilong that I can't even control.

Seems like no matter what cube I use, I'll still get around the same times...


EDIT:
Average of 12: 14.850
1. 14.450 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F' R' U B D U' R2 B2 D' L 
2. (11.090) R2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' U' B' L U B' U2 F L R2 
3. 16.501 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R D B' R' B' U2 B' U' R' U2 
4. 12.741 U L' D L' F L B' L2 D R L2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B 
5. 15.984 D2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B D' B R' F' L2 B2 R2 D R' 
6. (18.493) B' L2 F R2 D2 F R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R' U B' D' R2 
7. 16.001 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B F' L' B2 F' D2 L R' F D 
8. 14.076 U' D2 L' F' D2 B' L2 D' L D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 
9. 16.374 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 F' L' D2 F L2 B' D' F' L2 D 
10. 15.192 B2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' F' R' D' L2 B' F R2 F2 D U' 
11. 13.161 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 U F R2 D' U R B L 
12. 14.020 R U F B' R' D L' U R B2 L U2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R' 

WHAAAAAAAAT


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

11. 22.54 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 F' U F R' F' L F R2 L'

OCLL skip U perm. Maybe CP skip too? I can't really remember.

E: 23.65 Mo3.

10. 25.89 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U L B R2 D' L2 U' B2 L F' R2 F'
11. 22.54 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 F' U F R' F' L F R2 L'
12. 22.51 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 F L' F' D' U' L2 D2 L' F U'

Last scramble: B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 F L' F' D' U' L2 D2 L' F U'
x' z' // Inspection
U L2 x' y L' U' L U D2 // Cross (setup F2L-1) (7/7)
L' U' L // F2L-1 (3/10)
U' U y L' U L U y L' U L // F2L-2 (9/19)
U L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3 (8/27)
U2 z' U L U' L' U L U' z // F2L-4 (8/35)
U l' l U2 l U2 L' U' L U' l' // OLL (11/46)
U2 x' L D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2 // PLL (10/56)

2.49 TPS.

E2: 23.43 Mo3.

11. 22.54 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 F' U F R' F' L F R2 L'
12. 22.51 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 F L' F' D' U' L2 D2 L' F U'
13. 25.23 R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 R D L2 F' L2 B U L B2 D2 U'

easy 2GLL.

E3: 24.55 Ao5

10. 25.89 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U L B R2 D' L2 U' B2 L F' R2 F'
11. 22.54 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 F' U F R' F' L F R2 L'
12. 22.51 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 F L' F' D' U' L2 D2 L' F U'
13. 25.23 R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 R D L2 F' L2 B U L B2 D2 U'
14. 36.05 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D' R U' B F' L' U' L B2 R D2 U

E4: lol

26. 19.76 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' F L' U2 L D B2 L' D' U2

x2
U L' y' [L R'] y L2 D2
U2 y' L' U' L2 U L'
U z' U L U' L2 U L' U'
z U L' U' L U2 L' U' L
U2 U y' F' L' U L U L' U' L' F L' U' L U x L U' L' U

6-7 second Y perm, including recognition...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> 11. 22.54 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 F' U F R' F' L F R2 L'
> 
> OCLL skip U perm. Maybe CP skip too? I can't really remember.



Well if it's a U perm then it's a CP skip!


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Well if it's a U perm then it's a CP skip!


No, I use ZZ-e, so I permute corners during F2L. U perms were only worth mentioning as lucky because I hate H/Z perms.

E: I think I'm switching to CFOP and hoping that will help with lookahead. Probably won't stay with CFOP, but for now I will.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Average of 5: 13.482
1. (15.371) B2 D2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B U2 D2 B2 
2. 13.678 B2 D2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B' D B R F' R2 D2 R2 B D' L' D 
3. (13.161) U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F U' R' D' B2 F2 L' U 
4. 13.604 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F D' R2 D2 L D' U2 B U2 F 
5. 13.165 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R' D' L' F2 D F' U R B R D2


Wut

EDIT
Average of 12: 14.741
1. 15.308 B' R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 L U F L2 B' F2 U B R F 
2. 17.094 B U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 B' D2 L2 F L D2 F' U B' F' D' L U2 L 
3. (18.361) R2 F R' U B L2 U' L2 D' B2 R F2 R B2 L' F2 R' L2 U2 R' 
4. 14.832 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B' R' U B' F2 D B' F L2 B 
5. (13.147) L' F R' U B U2 D L F' L U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 
6. 13.188 R2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 L U2 R B2 R D' R2 U R' B2 U' F' R U2 F2 
7. 18.009 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 R D' B' F2 D2 L2 R D B U F 
8. 15.371 B2 D2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B U2 D2 B2 
9. 13.678 B2 D2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B' D B R F' R2 D2 R2 B D' L' D 
10. 13.161 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F U' R' D' B2 F2 L' U 
11. 13.604 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F D' R2 D2 L D' U2 B U2 F 

WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT

EDIT:: I broke the avg of 12 PB again but I'll not post it in case I do beat it again. Avoids cluttering this space.

Triple EDIT:


Spoiler



Session average: 15.526
1. 15.644 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D R' U B' D2 B' L' B D R' F U2 
2. 17.554 R2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F R' B' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U R 
3. 14.450 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F' R' U B D U' R2 B2 D' L 
4. (11.090) R2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' U' B' L U B' U2 F L R2 
5. 16.501 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R D B' R' B' U2 B' U' R' U2 
6. (12.741) U L' D L' F L B' L2 D R L2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B 
7. 15.984 D2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B D' B R' F' L2 B2 R2 D R' 
8. 18.493 B' L2 F R2 D2 F R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R' U B' D' R2 
9. 16.001 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B F' L' B2 F' D2 L R' F D 
10. 14.076 U' D2 L' F' D2 B' L2 D' L D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 
11. 16.374 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 F' L' D2 F L2 B' D' F' L2 D 
12. 15.192 B2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' F' R' D' L2 B' F R2 F2 D U' 
13. 13.161 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 U F R2 D' U R B L 
14. 14.020 R U F B' R' D L' U R B2 L U2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R' 
15. 16.513 F R2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U' F2 R' D' L B L U' R2 U F 
16. 15.936 U' L U2 D2 B L' U' D F' R L D2 F U2 B' D2 F B2 U2 L2 B 
17. 16.724 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B L D2 R2 D2 F' U' L2 R D R' 
18. (18.696) U B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 L' F D2 U' B D' B' L' B' F2 
19. 13.668 L2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F D' U2 B R' D' B2 L' U' R' D F' 
20. (11.928) F' R2 B2 U F' R2 U' D R' F' D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 
21. 14.404 D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F' D' F U B L' F2 U L' D' 
22. (20.544) F' D L' U R' U D R2 L' F R2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R D2 R B2 R2 
23. 18.425 B2 L' B2 R' D2 R D2 L F2 D2 L' D B' D2 B' L2 D2 R B L' F 
24. 15.617 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L B R F' L F L' B2 F' D 
25. 14.933 B2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' B' U2 L' D B' R B D2 B' F' 
26. 13.364 D F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L' R' B F' D' R' U2 L B' D R2 
27. 15.604 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D L B F L2 D2 L D' B D2 B2 
28. 15.817 L2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 B L2 B R2 F U R D F' R' F L' D U 
29. 15.308 B' R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 L U F L2 B' F2 U B R F 
30. 17.094 B U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 B' D2 L2 F L D2 F' U B' F' D' L U2 L 
31. 18.361 R2 F R' U B L2 U' L2 D' B2 R F2 R B2 L' F2 R' L2 U2 R' 
32. 14.832 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B' R' U B' F2 D B' F L2 B 
33. 13.147 L' F R' U B U2 D L F' L U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 
34. 13.188 R2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 L U2 R B2 R D' R2 U R' B2 U' F' R U2 F2 
35. 18.009 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 R D' B' F2 D2 L2 R D B U F 
36. 15.371 B2 D2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B U2 D2 B2 
37. 13.678 B2 D2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B' D B R F' R2 D2 R2 B D' L' D 
38. 13.161 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F U' R' D' B2 F2 L' U 
39. 13.604 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F D' R2 D2 L D' U2 B U2 F 
40. 13.165 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R' D' L' F2 D F' U R B R D2 
41. 16.406 D B2 R' B L2 F L' D' R' F2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
42. 16.174 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U F U' R' D' F' R2 B' L R2 B 
43. 14.828 B2 D2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R B D L' R B' L' U L F' R2 
44. (19.677) B R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 U R2 F D U2 B' L' F D2 B' 
45. 18.656 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D L D2 U B' F D F2 R2 B2 D 
46. 15.678 R2 B' D' F U L2 U' D L F' B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D 
47. 14.706 U2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B L D2 U' B' R2 U2 L' F D2 
48. 16.264 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U B' L F' R' D B2 R' D2 
49. 16.288 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' B' F2 R' D' R' D2 R D' R2 
50. 16.781 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B L D L U2 F R' B2 D2 R2 D



also,


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.441
1. 14.832 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B' R' U B' F2 D B' F L2 B 
2. (13.147) L' F R' U B U2 D L F' L U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 
3. 13.188 R2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 L U2 R B2 R D' R2 U R' B2 U' F' R U2 F2 
4. (18.009) F2 U2 R B2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 R D' B' F2 D2 L2 R D B U F 
5. 15.371 B2 D2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B U2 D2 B2 
6. 13.678 B2 D2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B' D B R F' R2 D2 R2 B D' L' D 
7. 13.161 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F U' R' D' B2 F2 L' U 
8. 13.604 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F D' R2 D2 L D' U2 B U2 F 
9. 13.165 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R' D' L' F2 D F' U R B R D2 
10. 16.406 D B2 R' B L2 F L' D' R' F2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
11. 16.174 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U F U' R' D' F' R2 B' L R2 B 
12. 14.828 B2 D2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R B D L' R B' L' U L F' R2


Sub 14.5 ao12


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> EDIT:: I broke the avg of 12 PB again but I'll not post it in case I do beat it again. Avoids cluttering this space.



Worrying about cluttering the accomplishment thread is like worrying about making dirt dirty.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Worrying about cluttering the accomplishment thread is like worrying about making dirt dirty.



Heheh. I still try my best not to.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 13, 2014)

29.83 D' U F Fw Rw2 B' Uw' U2 D' B2 L' U2 R' U' L B' Rw' R2 B2 Fw' F' L2 U2 Fw U2 Rw2 D' F2 Uw L R' Fw' F2 D' U' F Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw
lol sub 30 yau 4x4
LL was antiniklas+pll parity


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

Roux

17.95, (15.85), (22.73), 17.46, 17.86 = *17.76*


----------



## Chree (Jul 13, 2014)

Got an Ao100 faster than my official single.. 16.74 < 16.78.

Took almost 10 months to be able to do that. I improve slowly, but at least I still improve!


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

6 corner twists in one day, PB. Last two were in my two previous solves.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 13, 2014)

7x7 
single
best: 3:18.13 PB
worst: 3:41.42

mean of 3
current: 3:26.76
best: 3:22.60 PB

avg of 5
current: 3:25.59
best: 3:25.59 PB

avg of 12
current: 3:29.06
best 3:29.06 PB


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 13, 2014)

4x4x4
56.87 average of 50, 57.78 average of 100


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2014)

4.64 Official Skewb Average.

Last solve was crappy z perm, wouldve been WR.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 4.64 Official Skewb Average.
> 
> Last solve was crappy z perm, wouldve been WR.



damn


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 13, 2014)

3x3 PB Average of 5: 27.89
1. 27.62 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' L' D2 L' U F' L' U L' F' U' 
2. 28.47 F' L2 D2 L F' B' U' R2 D L U2 L2 D B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 
3. 27.59 L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 F L' F D B' F R' U2 B2 R' D' 
4. (23.41) F2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D R' B' R2 U B' L' D2 B' F' R' 
5. (29.12) L B U L' U F U B2 L' F2 U2 B U2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F' D2


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 13, 2014)

In my first 20 solves using Yau5 on 6x6x6, I managed to break all of my PB's 

3:34.88 single, 3:56.33 mo3, 3:58.04 ao5, 4:05.16 ao12.
Single is PB by like 8 seconds and the average is my first sub-4


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

20. 20.15 F2 D B2 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L B F R2 L B2 R2

quite an easy solve, especially with the easy ZBLL, so I won't call it NL even though it was fullstep (unless you count forced skips from ZBLLs as PLL skips, but I don't).


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 14, 2014)

9.94 Square-1 Average of 5

1. 10.13 (0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (6, -1)
2. (11.15) (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
3. 9.69 (1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)
4. 9.99 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, -1) / 
5. (7.48) (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (3, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / 

7.48 is a PB fullstep.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 14, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> 9.94 Square-1 Average of 5
> 
> 1. 10.13 (0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (6, -1)
> 2. (11.15) (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
> ...




0.0!!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 14, 2014)

soup said:


> 18x18puzzle (323puzzle): 18:37.778, 19102 moves, 17.089 tps



Hurry up and beat all of Ben's PBs so he gets interested again


----------



## Iggy (Jul 14, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> 9.94 Square-1 Average of 5
> 
> 1. 10.13 (0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (6, -1)
> 2. (11.15) (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
> ...



Nice!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 14, 2014)

Beat my 4x4 PB ao12 by over 3 seconds - 1:24.34

Ao5 - 1:22.27 (PB by .06 heh)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Average of 12: 14.266
1. 15.041 R' L2 D' F2 L' D2 R L2 U B2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 
2. (10.576) R F' B2 R2 D' F L F' L' D' F2 B R2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' 
3. 13.293 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 B2 U2 F R U R' B' D' L B2 D L F2 
4. 15.677 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D F' D' L2 B 
5. 14.639 R2 D2 B F' D2 F' U2 B U2 F' R2 D L U R2 D2 U B R2 D 
6. 13.944 R2 U R D' B' U F2 D' L2 B' R2 L2 U' D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 D 
7. 14.495 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 L R B2 F2 R' F L B2 D L' R2 U B' R' D' 
8. (16.053) B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U' L' B2 R2 D U L' B R' F' L' 
9. 13.565 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 B2 D' F' L' F' R B2 U B2 L R' 
10. 12.762 F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 U' R' D' R2 B' D F' U 
11. 14.463 U2 F D2 B U2 L2 B2 F U2 B2 L D' F L' U' L2 R U L2 B' 
12. 14.780 L2 F2 U B2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R' F L2 U' F2 D2 B' L D R 

First ao12 of the day. :3


Sub 15 is coming!


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2014)

wtf...
3. 21.08 B2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U F L D' R2 U' B F R2 L D2 U2
Sub-10 F2L, one-handed.


Spoiler



WHY DOES IT TAKE ME 10 SECONDS TO DO ONE NIKLAS


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Spoiler



Session average: 15.387
1. 15.239 L2 F' D2 F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B D' B2 F U B' R' D' F R2 
2. 16.322 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L F' L' R2 U R' F U' B R U' 
3. (18.149) R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F U L' U' F2 L2 F' D' B' 
4. 17.263 R' B R2 U B' R' D2 B R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 
5. 16.255 B D2 B R2 F R2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R' D' L2 U2 B F U F' L F 
6. 15.764 F2 R D2 R' B2 R D2 L' B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 L R2 F U B' F' L' 
7. 14.028 B' R' B2 R' D R U2 F R U2 L' B2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 
8. 13.240 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B D L U' B' L D2 L F2 D2 
9. 14.809 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L' D F' D' L2 U' R' F L2 R2 
10. 15.200 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B' L U' L D L' U' F' R U 
11. 14.722 B U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' D' U B F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 U' 
12. 16.010 F' R2 U2 D F2 U2 R L2 D B' U B2 L2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D 
13. 14.198 D U B2 R2 D R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B' R D2 F' L2 B L D' B2 U2 
14. 15.938 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 L2 B L D B F U' L2 F2 D2 U 
15. 12.944 B U' B' R B2 D F' R U R' D2 B2 L D2 L D2 R' F2 B2 L' 
16. 15.626 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L B U2 B' R F' U F' U' B' 
17. 16.560 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L U' F' U L2 B' L2 U2 R F2 
18. 14.744 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 B D' L' F2 R D U' L F2 
19. 13.528 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D' U F2 U R' D U' R2 U' F2 L B L U 
20. 16.361 R' D' L2 U2 R' U R2 L' B R U2 D2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 R F2 L' 
21. (12.048) U L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 F' R' D2 R D U' F' U2 F' U 
22. 16.828 F' R2 D L U D' R' L B U D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2  
23. 16.098 L' U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R F2 U2 R' F R D' U2 B' F2 R2 D' L2 R 
24. 17.735 F' D2 R2 U2 B L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' D L' B' U2 B' F' L2 D2 F' 
25. 13.750 F R2 D2 F D2 B R2 B' D2 B U2 L U' B R2 D' F L U' F2 R' 
26. 14.055 R' B2 L' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L R' B' L' D L R D2 U' F R2 
27. 16.938 D L U2 F' R B' D F D2 F U' R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 L2 
28. 15.900 U' L' F U D2 B2 D2 B R' B R2 F U2 R2 D2 F U2 B R2 U2 
29. 14.850 U' F' R2 B D' R U R' U2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 
30. (19.144) L2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 B D B R2 U R F' L' D' B' R' 
31. 16.273 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D U' L' R U B' R' D' B F L 
32. (12.915) D L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R' F2 D' U' F R' U B' F U' 
33. 16.381 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U R' D' L' R U2 F' R' B' D R2 
34. (12.529) L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L B F2 D2 R' D' U' L' B' U2 
35. 17.934 F L' F2 L B2 U F2 L U R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 
36. 14.539 D2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D R' D2 B L2 F2 R2 U' L F2 U 
37. 16.230 D F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' R D' F L D' R' F2 D' L' D' 
38. 14.101 F R2 B' R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F L' U' B' R' U2 B D' F2 L' 
39. 14.421 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D L2 D' U' R' F D B2 F R' B D2 F' R2 
40. 17.146 R2 D U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' F U2 R' D L2 B R B R' 
41. 14.400 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' R' U2 L' U F D U' L' D2 
42. 14.680 F R U L' U2 F2 U' D B' R F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 
43. 16.432 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D R2 U B' U2 B R2 F D' F U' L' F' 
44. (18.089) R2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L U' B' F' U R' D' U2 F D2 
45. 14.389 F D2 L2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 F R D L2 R2 F' L U' L' D' F2 
46. 14.757 R2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 R' D B' R D2 R F2 U B' 
47. 14.096 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B D R' F D2 L R U' B' U 
48. 15.478 B2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 R F D2 L2 R2 D' L' B2 U B' 
49. 16.008 F2 U2 R' D2 F' L' B D' B' L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L F2 
50. 14.844 U' B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 L' B' F U B' D' U L' R' U



PB ao50 on 3x3, sub 15.5!

Also, first ao50 with no sup 20 singles.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 4.64 Official Skewb Average.
> 
> Last solve was crappy z perm, wouldve been WR.



Awesome Rami! Always an inspiration!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2014)

My consistency is amazing again:

13.60, 11.32, 12.93, 12.89, (9.72), 10.01, 13.61, (15.91), 11.12, 12.99, 12.21, 10.93 = *12.16*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 14, 2014)

5 2BLD sucesses in a row  (2:23.80) 2:17.69 54.12 (54.02) 1:09.55 = 1:27.12, and my PB is 46.89. Now I just need to be able to do M2 edges at the same time.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 14, 2014)

3 Things:

1. I got an official 10.65 single in square-1 with a PLL skip
2. I got an official 3BLD mean, which will hopefully be enough to put me at the top of the sum of average ranks.
3. I solved a mirror blocks blindfolded with Daniel Sheppard with no inspection, one hand each.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 14, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Hurry up and beat all of Ben's PBs so he gets interested again



actually i started working on the sim again a few days ago after not doing anything on it for months.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 14, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 3 Things:
> 
> 1. I got an official 10.65 single in square-1 with a PLL skip
> 2. I got an official 3BLD mean, which will hopefully be enough to put me at the top of the sum of average ranks.
> 3. I solved a mirror blocks blindfolded with Daniel Sheppard with no inspection, one hand each.



The third one is even more insane than the other two. Great job!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 14, 2014)

3x3 PB avg5! 

8.688 (8.199, 8.286, 8.410, 11.629, 9.367)

Those first three solves though!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 14, 2014)

11.80 ao12

1. 10.81 U2 L2 D U' B2 L2 B2 U' L F D' L D' R' D U' R2 U2 
2. 11.53 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' D B' R B2 R' U R2 U B 
3. 11.30 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 D' B R' F' U2 F2 L2 
4. 14.06 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 R D2 F' U' R D2 F2 L F2 L' D' R2 
5. 12.21 R U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 L U L' B2 F' L R2 U B' D2 L 
6. 12.62 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D F2 R' D2 B L2 B' U B' L R2 B2 R2 
7. 11.98 F' U' R L2 U' R' D' F U' D2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 
8. (14.09) R2 B R2 F D2 U2 B F2 U2 B' D U' B' D2 F' L B L2 B' 
9. 11.55 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 B' R U F R2 B' L' R' B' F2 
10. (9.61) D2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D R' F' D2 R' D R U' L2 
11. 11.99 F2 L2 D L2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' B F2 L' D2 B2 L' F D F 
12. 9.96 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B L F' L' F2 L2 F D' L


----------



## cemoss (Jul 14, 2014)

Got the LiYing today, Tied PB and 3 sub-10s which is awesome!
Average of 12: 11.48
1. 11.65 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 F' U2 L' F' R U L2 D2 R' F' R F2 
2. (13.79) F U2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F R2 F L2 R' U' F2 D B2 D' F D2 R' U' 
3. 12.26 B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 U L2 B' U B2 L' B D' U2 L U2 B 
4. 9.96 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' B' D2 U' B2 L D F' U L U' R' 
5. 9.87 L2 U F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F' D L F' D' L2 U2 B D L 
6. 13.01 B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 F' U R D' U' B' L' R' B R 
7. 11.85 L' D2 R U2 R D' B' R F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 
8. 11.12 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F' L' F' U' R B U2 R D' L2 
9. 11.28 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' U' F' U B R2 F2 L' U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 
10. 11.92 L U2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' D' L' F D2 R D L' R' U2 B' 
11. (9.62) R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 R' D R U2 F' R U2 L2 U' 
12. 11.84 D B' L' F2 D B U F' R' D' B D2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 14, 2014)

New 2x2 session average pb: 3.724!!! About an hour of cubing 

number of times: 180/180
best time: 2.088
worst time: 5.515

current avg5: 3.931 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 2.742 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 3.599 (σ = 0.41)
best avg12: 3.207 (σ = 0.75)

current avg100: 3.694 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 3.666 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 3.724 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 3.738

4.221, 3.065, 3.799, 3.716, 3.428, 2.224, 4.560, 5.029, 3.365, 2.858, 5.359, 2.907, 3.557, 4.089, 2.730, 3.361, 3.060, 3.339, 3.328, 3.971, 3.669, 2.723, 3.833, 3.137, 3.158, 5.515, (2.495, 2.453, 4.790, 3.277, 2.447 = 2.742 average of 5!), 3.752, 2.445, 4.256, 3.541, 4.315, 3.819, 4.667, 2.670, 3.586, 5.365, 3.863, 4.118, 3.472, 3.804, 3.214, 5.398, 3.436, 3.577, 5.228, 4.018, 5.203, 3.659, 3.736, 3.841, 4.116, 3.055, 3.385, 3.720, 5.293, 4.688, 3.160, 5.015, 4.906, 4.050, 3.734, 4.044, 4.537, 4.203, 4.869, 3.824, 3.020, 3.324, 5.421, 2.812, 3.398, 3.178, 4.194, 3.518, 3.091, 3.709, 5.060, 4.882, 2.773, 4.493, 3.557, 4.586, 4.178, 3.619, 3.470, 5.128, 3.960, 3.770, 3.301, 3.906, 2.933, 3.489, 4.321, 3.846, 2.607, 3.601, 4.264, 4.003, 3.675, 3.126, 4.480, 3.978, 4.549, 3.757, 4.047, 3.788, 4.162, 3.357, 3.355, 4.754, 3.034, 3.722, 3.893, 3.420, 3.186, 3.834, 3.607, 3.757, 2.872, 4.516, 3.667, 2.995, 3.568, 4.278, 3.030, 3.857, 3.135, 3.593, 3.545, 2.743, 2.682, 4.053, 3.505, 5.096, 2.938, 3.262, 3.546, 4.677, 4.348, 4.051, 2.652, 4.695, 3.039, 4.782, 4.325, 2.658, 2.903, 2.088, 3.488, 3.711, 3.642, 3.831, 4.926, 3.436, 3.402, 4.370, 2.252, 3.100, 4.581, 3.298, 3.029, 2.902, 3.941, 3.001, 3.877, 3.667, 3.416, 3.676, 3.524, 2.995, 4.217, 3.422, 3.034, 4.910, 4.155


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 14, 2014)

Average of 5: 32.81
1. 32.83 F f R2 B' R2 r2 u r' u2 F f u U B2 f2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 f2 R2 D' F L u L R' f' L' u' r L R B U B R r U 
2. (32.75) F L' r f2 F' R2 u f B' F' L' u B' F R2 r' L2 U' R2 r U L' r U F2 D u' L B2 u' f U r D f' r F u D' f 
3. 32.81 U r U r' f2 D2 r2 F2 f r f B2 u2 L u' f' F R' F2 u r' D L' R u' B' U' r f2 r U' B2 R f B R U2 f2 u2 U2 
4. 32.80 B2 U' f U R D' u' F' B D L R' f r' D L2 r U2 F D' R D L' R' f2 r R2 F2 B L' B2 L r' u' D R F f' D' L 
5. (38.39) F D2 U f2 U' L' B U2 f' F D f2 u' U' R2 r' L U B2 R2 F' R U2 r2 B' D2 f R2 r D' u f U2 u2 f' D' B' r L2 U

Is this some sorta 4x4x4 SD WR?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 15, 2014)

Just for this thread: I just released the spot to keep record of all PBs. Check out the full post here.

I suppose this would be a much more organised way than keeping all records in this thread in random posts throughout. Hopefully others think the same.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 15, 2014)

Pyraminx PB: 
5. 2.56 U B R B R' B U' L' l' u'

lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2014)

*Yeees. Sub 10 Average of 5: 9.90.*
Last 7 solves:
9.16, 12.69, 9.66 , 11.33, 9.96, 10.07 9.23
The 12.69 was a PLL skip, where I failed like 3 times during F2L, so I was a little disappointed at the first average, but figured whatever. Two solves later and I rolled the 12.6 while managing to get another sub 9.6.
Also, 10.48 Average of 12.


----------



## GG (Jul 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> *Yeees. Sub 10 Average of 5: 9.90.*
> Last 7 solves:
> 9.16, 12.69, 9.66 , 11.33, 9.96, 10.07 9.23
> The 12.69 was a PLL skip, where I failed like 3 times during F2L, so I was a little disappointed at the first average, but figured whatever. Two solves later and I rolled the 12.6 while managing to get another sub 9.6.
> Also, 10.48 Average of 12.



Update your sig! :fp:


----------



## ottozing (Jul 15, 2014)

3x3 LSLL (with inspection)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 162/163
best time: 1.736
worst time: 7.381

current avg5: 5.420 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 3.446 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 4.496 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 3.786 (σ = 0.40)

current avg50: 4.334 (σ = 0.63)
best avg50: 4.217 (σ = 0.58)

current avg100: 4.325 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 4.310 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 4.368 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 4.365


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> *Yeees. Sub 10 Average of 5: 9.90.*
> Last 7 solves:
> 9.16, 12.69, 9.66 , 11.33, 9.96, 10.07 9.23
> The 12.69 was a PLL skip, where I failed like 3 times during F2L, so I was a little disappointed at the first average, but figured whatever. Two solves later and I rolled the 12.6 while managing to get another sub 9.6.
> Also, 10.48 Average of 12.



Finally, nice!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Finally, nice!



Thanks, it really hasn't been a long time coming. I've only been sub 12 for like 3 weeks, which It seems is around where people get sub 10 averages.


----------



## giorgi (Jul 15, 2014)

I Finally broke my 3x3 avg of 5 PB 9.80, 9.61, (9.38), 10.68, (14.54) avg: 10.03 before it was 10.66 set on 5 January  (Its been more than 6 months lol)


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> *Yeees. Sub 10 Average of 5: 9.90.*
> Last 7 solves:
> 9.16, 12.69, 9.66 , 11.33, 9.96, 10.07 9.23
> The 12.69 was a PLL skip, where I failed like 3 times during F2L, so I was a little disappointed at the first average, but figured whatever. Two solves later and I rolled the 12.6 while managing to get another sub 9.6.
> Also, 10.48 Average of 12.


Congrats, your continued improvement is a little scary


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 15, 2014)

Yayy!!!My new PB ao12

Mean: 16.83
Average: 16.83
Best time: 13.97
Median: 16.60
Worst time: 19.59
Standard deviation: 1.57

Best average of 5: 16.04
7-11 - 16.54 (16.65) 15.78 (13.97) 15.79

Best average of 12: 16.83
1-12 - 18.60 15.13 19.07 16.46 (19.59) 17.29 16.54 16.65 15.78 (13.97) 15.79 17.03

1. 18.60 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L B F D R L U F' L'
2. 15.13 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F B2 D B U' L D B' D' F U'
3. 19.07 R2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B' D2 L F U F' L B2 R' D
4. 16.46 D' R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F' D U' B2 R D R L F2 U2
5. 19.59 R2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 B' U' R F' D2 L2 B F2 L F2 R U'
6. 17.29 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 L B D' B2 D2 U R D U B
7. 16.54 U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' U L' D2 U' R F' L2 B' L2 B D2 U
8. 16.65 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U B2 R D U L' U' R B2 D' B' R
9. 15.78 U' B2 R2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' F' U B R U R2 B' D2 B D' U'
10. 13.97 D F2 U B2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 U R' D2 L B' D' B2 D L D' F U
11. 15.79 L2 D U R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' U' B' D R2 B2 D2 B' L U L F'
12. 17.03 U2 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' R D' B2 L D F2 L2 B U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sub 15 ao50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler



Session average: 14.915
1. 14.653 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D B R B F' L2 R F' L B2 
2. 15.425 F R2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 B R2 B L2 U' L2 R' B' L B' R D2 U2 
3. 15.554 B' R' D' F' L B2 L F' L D R2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 
4. 17.531 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R D B' L' U' R D R D2 U 
5. 15.304 U B2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' L' D R2 B U L2 D L F D 
6. 15.686 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F L' D2 F' R F2 L' D R' 
7. 13.896 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D L' B F2 D' F' L F' L2 U2 
8. (11.670) R D' R2 F2 B L B U' F L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 L2 B L2 F' 
9. 14.333 R2 F' D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 R' B D B' F' L D B L' B2 
10. 15.755 U2 L' F' R2 B2 D R B' R' U F2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 
11. 13.012 L U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 F L' B D2 L D' L R' D' U 
12. 14.988 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' F' L2 F R D' F L' D2 U F 
13. 12.939 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 D L B2 D R U2 L2 B L2 R' 
14. (11.376) B2 D' L D L' B' U B L2 U' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 
15. 15.832 D R U F' B2 R2 U L' F D2 L2 B2 D2 R L' U2 L U2 F2 
16. 15.570 R2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B R' D' L' B' U2 B' U' L D2 R U 
17. 14.924 D' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 L U' B' U B L2 B' L' D F' 
18. 15.899 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U' F2 U' R' F U F' L' B2 U2 
19. 14.191 B2 R2 U2 B R2 F U2 B U2 L' U B' L B D' U' L2 R' 
20. 14.228 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D L' R D B' L F' L2 B2 F' L B2 
21. 16.359 B2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 U R F' L2 B F2 R2 B2 U R' 
22. 15.615 U2 F2 U R' B' U D R' B U' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 
23. 13.823 D R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F U' B' L2 B L' B' U2 F U2 
24. 14.693 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 D' U2 B' U' L' D2 R' U2 B2 F U' R2 
25. 16.958 R2 B D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R B D' F L2 B' U' F L F 
26. (12.017) U B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R F' U2 F2 L' B D B F U' 
27. 15.196 B2 D2 B2 L' B U' B D' B' R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F 
28. 14.112 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 L' B L B' D U' L B F2 
29. 15.989 F2 R' D2 R U2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' R' D' B' R D B' L D' 
30. 14.824 F2 U R' U B2 U L B' D L2 B D2 R2 F2 B R2 L2 F' R2 B' 
31. 14.425 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D L2 F2 L2 F D' R B' F L2 R2 D L' U' 
32. 12.044 U' F' L D F2 R2 L U' B D F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 
33. (17.974) U R' F' D B D' R U' F B R2 U L2 U2 L2 D B2 U B2 D 
34. (18.122) U R2 L B' R' U' R2 B' L' F' D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 
35. 13.915 B2 D2 B' F' R2 F U2 F L2 R2 F2 R B R U2 R2 U L' U2 R2 F2 
36. 13.856 L2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R D' B D F D L2 D R D2 R 
37. 14.564 R2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U F2 R' B' R2 F' L' D B' D 
38. 16.489 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 F' D F' L' R' B2 F U' B' U 
39. 15.355 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F' U2 L' D B2 L F' U2 L' 
40. 17.517 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B F2 L2 R2 D F D B' F' R' F2 D' R' U' 
41. 14.090 B2 U2 B L2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B L2 R F R2 U B' F L2 F' L' B' 
42. 13.659 U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 R D2 L' F' D B D' B D2 F2 L' D' B2 
43. 14.988 U2 B' L2 B R2 F D2 L2 B L2 R' F L D' U F R U F D2 
44. 14.471 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 R D' U2 L2 U' L B' U' L' D R2 
45. 12.986 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L' B2 R' D2 U L2 B' F2 R2 U F2 L' R2 D 
46. 16.555 F2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 U R2 U' L D' R' U B2 F' L2 
47. 15.259 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 D L2 D L2 U2 L U2 F R F' D2 R' U' R2 U 
48. 14.556 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 F' L2 D2 U' L' B' L' R D' L' D' U R2 
49. 14.248 R' F2 R2 F2 D F' D L' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U D2 B2 D2 F2 
50. (19.104) U' L2 B L' U' F L' F' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 B' U2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 D2




I literally screamed when I saw the result.

That last solve could have been sub 15 too.


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2014)

136. 13.42 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D L2 U' L B L' U R' F' U B2 D'
137. 10.15 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' F2 R D F L' D B2 U2 L2 U'
138. 10.02 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L' B' U2 F' U2 R L D' L B' U
139. 12.61 L2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U R' U L2 F L2 B' R' L' F U'

10.09 Mo2, probably PB... fail Mo3.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> *Yeees. Sub 10 Average of 5: 9.90.*
> Last 7 solves:
> 9.16, 12.69, 9.66 , 11.33, 9.96, 10.07 9.23
> The 12.69 was a PLL skip, where I failed like 3 times during F2L, so I was a little disappointed at the first average, but figured whatever. Two solves later and I rolled the 12.6 while managing to get another sub 9.6.
> Also, 10.48 Average of 12.



How long have you been cubing?


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally beat my 18.00 Second PB. My 16.30 PB with the F (R U R' U') F' OLL and a PLL skip... Relatively easy F2l... Oh and the best part - my friends were around watching


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> How long have you been cubing?


about 11 months.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> about 11 months.



That's insane. After 11 months, I averaged around 1:00 lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> That's insane. After 11 months, I averaged around 1:00 lol



Really? 1:00, were you not into speedcubing or something?

54.64 4x4 Average of 12.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Really? 1:00, were you not into speedcubing or something?



Yeah mainly because of that. But still, after 11 months of speedcubing, I averaged somewhere around 18-25


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Yeah mainly because of that. But still, after 11 months of speedcubing, I averaged somewhere around 18-25



Just different rates of improvement lol, I averaged around 12 after 11 months.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Just different rates of improvement lol, I averaged around 12 after 11 months.



Yeah


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 15, 2014)

Feeeeeeeet


2:12.42, (1:47.60), (2:13.90), 2:02.53, 1:57.02 = 2:03.99


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 15, 2014)

3x3 (this was yesterday)(got my AoLong yesterdy)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.969
worst time: 18.977

current mo3: 11.814 (σ = 1.02)
best mo3: 11.217 (σ = 0.92)

current avg5: 11.473 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 11.473 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 12.329 (σ = 1.02)
best avg12: 12.329 (σ = 1.02)

current avg25: 12.446 (σ = 1.01)
best avg25: 12.365 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 12.832 (σ = 1.33)
best avg50: 12.820 (σ = 1.33)

current avg75: 12.861 (σ = 1.35)
best avg75: 12.836 (σ = 1.36)

*current avg100: 12.864 (σ = 1.42)
best avg100: 12.864 (σ = 1.42) (about a second better than with the cube I used before)*

session avg: 12.864 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 12.975

3. 12.193 U' B2 R D' F D' L F2 U L2 B L2 F' L2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 B' 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 12.864
1. 11.163 D2 F2 R' D L B2 L2 B U' R D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U D2 B2 L2 
2. 16.017 B2 D2 R2 B F L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 U B' L R' F' D B' L2 D2 R' 
3. 11.650 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' F' U' B2 U2 R2 B' R F U' R' 
4. (9.969) U' B2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B U' R2 B' F R F U2 F R' 
5. 13.103 D2 L' U2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R' F2 L D2 B R2 
6. 10.752 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 D' B D2 B2 F2 D B2 L' D U' 
7. 14.210 L2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 R U2 F' L' U2 B' L2 U' L2 R 
8. 12.049 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L R' F2 R' B' D' R' B' L' D2 L' B2 F2 D 
9. 13.089 B' L F U R2 U D2 L F' R U2 D2 B2 R' L2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 
10. 12.910 F R D' L' F' U' F2 L2 F' D2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R B2 R' 
11. 13.936 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 L' U F L U L' R2 D' R' U2 F2 
12. 12.193 U L2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R B' D R2 F' U' F' D2 R F' 
13. 11.632 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L D2 B2 L D2 U' B D' B2 D' 
14. 14.321 F2 L' R2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 L' R' B2 D L2 R B' L2 B2 D L2 U' F' 
15. 15.777 D' R2 B U' F' D2 L2 U R F D2 F2 R F2 R L2 B2 L U2 L' B2 
16. 14.609 U' R U2 L B D' F L F U' L2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
17. (16.545) B U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F L2 F2 D2 L U R' B' D B2 R' B R U' 
18. 12.270 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F' L' B2 F2 D2 F' L' R2 F' D' 
19. (10.161) L B D' L' F L' U' F2 B R U L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 
20. 13.841 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 D' F' U R D' R2 B' R' 
21. 12.529 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F' U2 L' R' D R' U F' U' B2 
22. (10.401) B R' F D F' U' B' L U R F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 
23. 15.489 D2 L' U' R U2 R D F' R F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 
24. 12.193 U' B2 R D' F D' L F2 U L2 B L2 F' L2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 B' 
25. 11.316 D' F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F' L' F2 L F R B2 L2 F' 
26. (16.865+) B2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 U' L' B2 D' U' R' F L' D2 R2 
27. 11.057 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R F L F D2 U' R D B' 
28. 12.353 U F2 U' L B2 U2 R' F R' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 
29. 14.418 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B' R2 U L D' U2 B2 L F' U2 
30. (17.537) L' F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' B U' L' R2 F' R B U' B2 U 
31. 12.513 B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D U2 L2 U' B2 R' B2 U R D' U' L2 B D2 
32. 12.944 L U2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 U F' D2 B U' F D U B' U 
33. 12.192 U2 B' L2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B' F' R2 U B F' L D2 F U2 R' D' 
34. 11.089 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 D2 L F R B' D2 U F L2 D' U' 
35. (10.369) L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 R B U L F L D L2 B' R' 
36. 14.529 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D L2 D' L B' R' B2 R2 F' D2 R' 
37. 15.233 R2 D U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L D2 R' F2 U B' L' R B' F R2 
38. 14.401 B2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 R2 U B U' R B2 U' B F U R2 D' 
39. 11.713 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R' F' U2 L R B' R' D R' D' 
40. 11.249 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F2 L D2 U' R' B2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 
41. 13.379 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L F2 L' R' B D L U R U' B D2 F D2 
42. 12.865+ B2 U L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 F' R D F D F D B2 D F2 
43. (10.336) D2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 L' D F' L' B' R B R2 B R 
44. 12.636 R' U D2 R2 F' U' L B R2 D' R D2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 L F2 R2 U2 
45. 11.669 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R D U B' L B U' F2 U' F 
46. 11.953 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 B' F2 D' L B L2 D2 F U' R 
47. 13.137 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L F' R D' B L2 R2 D L F' 
48. 14.001 B2 L B2 L R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R D' L' D F' D' U R' F2 R2 F 
49. 14.449 B2 D2 B2 U2 L R2 U2 F2 R F2 R' B' L2 D U' B L' D' F2 L2 B 
50. 12.464 L F U L F B' U2 R F' B2 R' B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 
51. 15.585 F' L2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B F D' B' R2 D2 F U F' L D' 
52. 11.697 D B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R D U' L' B D U R F2 U2 
53. 11.600 U2 L2 R2 B U2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B' L' D2 R F D L' U B2 L 
54. (18.977) U2 R B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 R' F2 U L2 D' B' U' F D2 B2 
55. 11.842 U' R' U2 D L' F U L' U R2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 
56. 11.744 D L B L F2 D2 R F' U R L D' F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 
57. 11.217 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D L' F U L' F' U B' F2 R' 
58. 15.937 R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L' B2 F D B' D R B U2 L2 F2 
59. 14.992 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' U B' L R' D' L' F' L2 
60. 13.134 U2 L' B2 U2 B U2 R F R2 D' R' F2 L2 U D F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 
61. 12.128 L' U B2 L2 B U' L' F R D2 B R2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' 
62. 11.248 B' L B' D F2 B U' F D2 R B D2 B U2 D2 R2 F U2 B R2 B2 
63. 14.872 F U F2 B R' F' L' D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 B' U2 R2 
64. 14.416 F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F R B D' B L2 B' F R B' 
65. 14.993 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 U' B2 R F' R2 B D' L2 D2 L B2 R 
66. 12.369 B2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 L F2 R' B2 L' U' R' U2 R D2 B2 R B R' 
67. 13.168 R D L2 U B R2 D R L F2 U L2 U2 D R2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 
68. 11.745 R2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 F' R' D' U' R D2 L U2 R B' F' 
69. (18.577) D' F2 R D2 L' B L' B' U R' F2 D2 L U2 L B2 U2 D2 R2 
70. 11.776 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U F2 R' F D' B D F2 U' L2 D L2 
71. 12.753 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D' L' D' L U F D F2 R' B' L2 
72. 14.657 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R D2 U' B' D' F' L' B' R' B2 L2 U' 
73. 12.257 D F' D2 R B' R' F' B' U' F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 L 
74. 15.217 F' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 R' B' L D' U L F' L2 B' R2 
75. 11.297 D B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L R' D' F R2 B' L2 D2 U B' 
76. 13.857 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' U L D' L F L B' R D 
77. 11.968 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 F L U L2 B2 L2 B R' B2 L2 
78. 12.833 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' D L2 R2 F2 R F L' B' D 
79. 13.106 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D L B' R' D' U' R' F' L' F2 
80. 12.193 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 R' U L2 R U2 L D F' U2 B2 
81. 11.921 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 U B2 R2 F' L R' B' D U L2 F2 L U' 
82. 10.529 D L2 U' L2 F2 B' L' F' R D2 L2 F D2 F D2 F D2 R2 F U2 
83. 14.176 U2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' R' U L2 U L' F D' F' 
84. 12.657 F' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F L F' D' R2 U B2 R' F2 R' 
85. 11.185 R2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U R F' R' D' B' D' L2 D' U' R 
86. 13.281 U' R2 F2 U R2 D B2 F2 U R2 U R U B' R U2 L' B R2 B R 
87. 10.897 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U B' D B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R U 
88. 14.625 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R D2 F' R D' B U' F2 R B2 
89. 13.382 D' B2 R' U' B2 L U' F R2 D L2 D2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 
90. 11.952 L' F' U2 R' U F R2 F D F R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U D 
91. 12.049 F2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 U L' D F R2 U F U2 F L' 
92. 14.817 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D R D F U F2 U2 R' U B 
93. 12.594 B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 U B R2 D' B' L' D' B' F' D' R 
94. 11.505 U2 L U' R' F' D B L' U R2 U2 F2 R2 L' B2 R F2 B2 D2 L 
95. 14.400 L2 D2 B U2 F' R2 B2 F U2 R2 D2 L' D L B L B' R' B R2 
96. 10.496 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D L' F R' B F L' D' L' U2 R 
97. 11.968 B D2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 R2 F R2 U L U2 L' 
98. 11.249 U2 B U2 B L2 B2 R2 F R2 B D2 U' B2 R F D L2 D2 F R F' 
99. 11.201 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F U2 L' B U2 L2 U F2 D B L' R2 
100. 12.992 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' U' L2 B U' F' U' B R D2 U' F R


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 15, 2014)

worth doublepost

8.016 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D U' R2 U F2 R' B' F2 R2 U L2 D' L R U

I think this is my best fullstep


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2014)

on cam, consistency on point

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-15
avg of 12: 9.64


Time List:
1. 7.40 U2 F2 D2 B' U' B2 D' R' B' L2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 L D2 L 
2. 11.14 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D R D L' D L2 B' L D2 F R F2 
3. (12.33) B2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 F D' F' U' R' B' R2 U' R' D2 F 
4. 10.71 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U L D2 R B D R 
5. 8.05 R D' F D' F2 R2 L B2 D' B L2 U D2 L2 U2 R2 
6. (7.36) B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B R2 B D F R F R' D' 
7. 10.80 D' U' R2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 D R' F L' U' B L2 U F' U' F U' 
8. 9.16 D F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B' R U2 L D' L' U F' D 
9. 11.93 B2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 L B2 U L' D' B R' D2 R D B 
10. 7.87 R B2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' F' U' B2 F L R2 B' D 
11. 9.94 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R' D L' B2 F' D' L' R2 U L' 
12. 9.43 R' L B2 U F D F2 B2 L F' B2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U'

jk


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> about 11 months.



Wow. I've been cubing for 16-17 months and I average around 11.



kclejeune said:


> Just different rates of improvement lol, I averaged around 12 after 11 months.



Me too. I haven't been improving as fast as I used to.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Just different rates of improvement lol, I averaged around 12 after 11 months.



That is crazy. I have been cubing for 8 months now and sub-20 global feels impossible lol. Couldn't imagine a sub-10 ao5 in 3 months from now.


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 3x3 LSLL (with inspection)



What is LSLL? I'm guessing it stands for last slot + last layer?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 16, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> What is LSLL? I'm guessing it stands for last slot + last layer?



yes it dose


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 16, 2014)

yay finally got an aolong
number of times: 1015/1015
best time: 6.41
worst time: 17.25

current mo3: 10.62 (σ = 0.64)
best mo3: 7.85 (σ = 1.26)

current avg5: 10.42 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 8.09 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.96)

current avg50: 9.62 (σ = 0.83)
best avg50: 9.29 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 9.76 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 9.43 (σ = 0.93)

current avg1000: 9.77 (σ = 0.94)
best avg1000: 9.76 (σ = 0.94)

session avg: 9.78 (σ = 0.94)
session mean: 9.84



Spoiler



13.24, 10.42, 10.64, 10.72, 11.00, 12.51, 9.00, 8.62, 9.47, 10.60, 10.41, 10.96, 8.84, 9.24, 9.29, 9.48, 9.08, 11.83, 9.83, 9.00, 10.46, 8.83, 11.85, 9.78, 13.18, 8.09, 10.27, 10.21, 9.78, 9.57, 11.31, 9.93, 7.32, 7.40, 9.38, 9.46, 9.06, 10.37, 10.06, 11.89, 8.23, 9.37, 7.98, 8.93, 9.30, 9.51, 8.63, 10.65, 10.15, 8.52, 9.16, 10.69, 9.22, 10.40, 10.36, 8.64, 10.40, 8.60, 11.58, 8.09, 8.61, 9.95, 10.68, 8.36, 12.14, 12.85, 9.90, 10.15, 9.83, 10.00, 9.59, 10.19, 9.62, 10.32, 8.01, 10.79, 8.87, 10.12, 9.69, 10.13, 8.73, 8.20, 8.88, 9.66, 9.21, 11.79, 8.19, 10.55, 10.89, 9.70, 9.46, 8.54, 10.46, 9.24, 8.77, 9.29, 7.06, 10.27, 9.78, 9.27, 8.94, 8.84, 8.26, 11.38, 7.92, 8.90, 9.59, 10.14, 11.77, 8.17, 9.89, 9.50, 10.46, 11.68, 9.70, 8.57, 10.24, 10.25, 10.50, 15.45, 10.04, 8.92, 10.18, 10.65, 7.76, 8.98, 11.08, 8.18, 9.63, 9.85, 9.87, 8.82, 10.19, 11.08, 8.66, 8.84, 8.77, 8.76, 9.16, 9.80, 10.74, 11.07, 10.00, 8.66, 7.77, 9.94, 10.45, 9.02, 10.36, 8.73, 8.23, 9.65, 8.82, 9.36, 10.24, 10.66, 8.41, 8.70, 8.19, 9.27, 9.47, 12.66, 9.05, 9.25, 8.64, 11.59, 10.06, 8.00, 9.71, 9.75, 9.83, 13.04, 10.04, 7.27, 9.55, 10.93, 9.26, 9.30, 9.55, 10.07, 8.78, 10.50, 9.78, 8.58, 10.93, 9.40, 8.49, 10.03, 8.37, 8.42, 9.98, 7.62, 9.95, 6.82, 9.27, 16.18+, 9.69, 8.74, 12.54+, 9.26, 10.62, 9.56, 10.74, 9.30, 9.41, 11.37, 8.92, 9.77, 11.73, 7.86, 8.30, 8.40, 7.83, 9.15, 9.60, 8.57, 8.99, 11.21, 8.94, 11.90, 8.15, 11.25, 9.11, 8.64, 8.18, 8.31, 10.89, 8.56, 8.48, 10.34, 8.69, 7.87, 10.42, 8.80, 8.89, 9.23, 10.67, 9.18, 13.76, 8.37, 10.21, 10.48, 10.74, 9.86, 12.73, 9.84, 9.41, 8.59, 8.43, 9.07, 7.78, 10.25, 7.59, 7.81, 9.64, 11.14, 10.09, 9.84, 8.33, 10.21, 8.43, 8.53, 7.97, 11.20, 8.37, 9.70, 9.72, 9.69, 7.24, 9.45, 11.34, 14.42, 8.44, 10.30, 11.02, 8.92, 8.78, 10.77, 9.87, 8.41, 9.27, 10.32, 9.81, 8.83, 10.34, 9.87, 8.35, 9.17, 9.66, 9.46, 9.16, 11.21, 10.34, 8.66, 8.13, 9.70, 7.85, 9.27, 10.10, 11.35+, 12.03, 11.25, 11.89, 9.38, 10.71, 9.53, 10.15, 11.58, 10.12, 8.93, 8.66, 12.15, 11.85, 9.13, 8.33, 9.00, 11.50, 10.96, 8.94, 9.14, 9.79, 9.35, 10.56, 8.94, 10.11, 9.05, 10.14, 8.34, 8.57, 9.53, 10.34, 7.69, 10.10, 11.99, 8.19, 9.41, 8.85, 10.79, 11.79, 11.78, 10.45, 10.54, 7.78, 17.25, 11.00, 12.10, 9.96, 11.35, 9.36, 9.69, 9.09, 10.98, 9.46, 9.59, 8.91, 9.36, 9.92, 8.46, 7.42, 9.70, 6.60, 9.78, 10.17, 10.71, 16.25, 11.63, 10.66, 7.91, 8.60, 8.94, 9.16, 9.92, 9.11, 9.80, 7.94, 9.26, 9.50, 8.46, 8.53, 10.01, 9.67, 9.80, 10.53, 8.35, 8.94, 11.51, 9.00, 10.56, 8.68, 14.91, 11.54, 9.46, 9.12, 13.66, 9.81, 9.30, 12.37, 7.85, 9.32, 9.18, 9.00, 9.28, 9.10, 10.47, 9.41, 10.07, 8.10, 10.01, 10.63, 8.65, 10.61, 11.76+, 8.50, 10.69, 11.22, 10.36, 8.85, 10.28, 12.24, 8.26, 10.12, 11.78, 8.80, 10.52, 9.62, 10.01, 12.75, 9.55, 9.53, 10.70, 10.28, 12.24, 9.10, 9.93, 10.36, 10.31, 10.73, 8.30, 10.28, 10.16, 9.92, 10.68, 10.93, 11.18, 7.49, 8.32, 9.14, 8.09, 11.96, 9.35, 9.96, 11.75, 10.99, 10.06, 11.06, 9.65, 10.97, 12.33, 12.02, 8.77, 9.54, 7.23, 9.24, 12.79, 9.18, 11.30, 10.18, 10.05, 10.08, 10.32, 10.40, 9.68, 9.30, 8.89, 10.00, 9.93, 9.34, 8.88, 8.79, 10.03, 9.39, 9.64, 9.79, 10.33, 8.65, 10.55, 10.45, 9.74, 8.87, 12.17, 7.61, 12.54, 11.40, 9.80, 10.08, 8.48, 9.30, 9.63, 9.66, 10.93, 11.17, 12.80, 16.07, 10.61, 13.81, 12.46, 13.27, 10.69, 12.48, 9.63, 10.09, 11.50, 9.10, 9.76, 12.35, 9.15, 8.33, 8.61, 8.57, 9.93, 9.87, 9.15, 10.57, 7.98, 11.27, 11.34, 8.76, 9.24, 13.31, 11.34, 9.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.20, 8.88, 8.51, 8.52, 11.88, 9.74, 8.01, 8.95, 8.88, 10.62, 10.27, 10.63, 10.17, 10.17, 9.49, 10.89, 8.29, 10.89, 11.95, 7.83, 10.89, 10.03, 9.17, 8.89, 10.27, 8.25, 9.55, 13.90, 10.15, 8.39, 8.37, 10.51, 10.42, 9.66, 9.76, 10.45, 11.18, 10.50, 13.43, 10.15, 7.52, 8.58, 9.27, 8.02, 7.67, 11.50, 10.09, 10.03, 9.92, 9.08, 10.55, 8.91, 9.69, 11.70, 11.43, 10.15, 9.99, 9.14, 9.24, 10.39, 9.71, 9.33, 10.26, 11.20, 10.99, 10.71, 8.64, 8.63, 8.89, 10.76, 8.29, 8.83, 11.42, 8.91, 10.31, 10.56, 10.98, 11.77, 8.94, 9.93, 9.24, 10.75, 10.33, 8.58, 10.18, 9.62, 8.70, 8.77, 8.44, 9.54, 10.20, 10.91, 9.12, 9.93, 11.87, 10.98, 9.65, 9.51, 13.03, 11.11, 9.76, 11.32, 11.79, 9.65, 8.87, 10.08, 10.21, 10.05, 9.53, 10.03, 9.36, 8.70, 8.86, 9.43, 9.69, 9.06, 11.83, 10.12, 9.86, 9.78, 10.00, 9.76, 9.88, 8.72, 9.27, 8.12, 10.83, 10.35, 9.10, 9.50, 9.81, 8.43, 9.52, 8.47, 9.75, 8.49, 10.00, 10.28, 12.16, 9.04, 7.96, 12.01, 9.85, 8.89, 10.71, 9.68, 8.76, 8.38, 6.41, 11.11, 9.19, 10.06, 9.77, 8.82, 10.85, 10.93, 11.01, 9.88, 10.54, 11.25, 9.79, 9.34, 10.61, 9.08, 10.27, 9.79, 8.03, 9.21, 9.05, 10.48, 9.64, 8.66, 7.74, 8.88, 11.88, 8.09, 10.05, 9.61, 9.71, 6.44, 12.28+, 9.69, 8.87, 9.50, 10.41, 10.87, 8.67, 8.62, 8.75, 10.10, 10.34, 11.82, 10.64, 10.87, 8.94, 7.25, 10.33, 11.06+, 8.87, 7.36, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.72, 14.86, 10.52, 9.86, 9.01, 12.87, 10.07, 9.84, 9.47, 9.08, 8.53, 8.36, 9.30, 8.92, 13.54, 11.18, 11.67, 7.62, 10.96, 8.09, 10.40, 10.08, 13.72, 8.84, 9.68, 13.96+, 9.68, 12.05, 9.03, 8.74, 9.68, 11.46, 9.15, 9.98, 9.98, 11.17, 9.60, 7.45, 10.12, 9.36, 10.64, 9.72, 12.55, 8.70, 11.39, 9.24, 7.77, 10.93, 11.53, 10.38, 9.13, 10.12, 10.34, 9.03, 9.88, 9.66, 10.92, 9.57, 8.79, 10.00, 9.89, 9.06, 10.54, 9.21, 8.06, 11.19, 9.49, 8.87, 9.53, 9.84, 10.69, 9.76, 9.86, 8.69, 9.63, 10.93, 8.32, 8.93, 10.63, 9.78, 8.45, 9.48, 8.72, 8.00, 9.43, 10.63, 9.68, 9.28, 7.99, 8.57, 11.56, 10.43, 8.65, 10.26, 8.82, 10.62, 10.52, 9.75, 10.01, 10.42, 9.61, 10.42, 10.02, 10.49, 9.46, 7.96, 10.73, 11.56, 11.02, 8.59, 9.42, 10.08, 9.41, 12.05, 9.62, 9.16, 9.90, 9.74, 9.68, 8.67, 7.91, 9.74, 10.72, 8.45, 9.03, 10.13, 11.52, 9.40, 10.73, 9.17, 8.60, 8.88, 8.86, 9.17, 8.85, 9.97, 10.61, 10.97, 9.25, 10.06, 9.67, 11.03, 9.42, 9.54, 10.01, 11.11, 10.66, 9.39, 8.03, 8.87, 10.89, 10.34, 9.77, 8.01, 10.27, 7.98, 9.09, 10.73, 9.33, 7.81, 9.54, 9.86, 9.75, 9.36, 9.34, 8.99, 10.26, 9.90, 11.34, 9.89, 11.32, 10.44, 15.52, 9.05, 11.49, 10.38, 10.12, 10.14, 12.33, 9.83, 12.05, 9.90, 9.04, 8.93, 9.58, 8.78, 8.22, 9.03, 10.53, 10.53, 10.38, 10.27, 10.91, 9.08, 9.12, 10.42, 10.34, 8.33, 9.80, 11.12, 14.02, 9.34, 9.30, 8.89, 8.15, 11.30, 9.42, 10.57, 7.60, 11.40, 9.49, 9.04, 9.91, 13.67, 10.19, 8.89, 11.23, 10.81+, 12.88, 9.82, 10.85, 8.33, 10.20, 10.03, 9.00, 10.67, 9.13, 10.06, 10.48, 10.39, 9.84, 7.88, 11.04, 9.17, 9.58, 10.28, 10.09, 10.52, 8.93, 8.99, 11.12, 9.04, 10.80, 10.16, 9.85, 8.99, 9.83, 8.86, 8.07, 10.68, 10.73, 9.45, 7.44, 9.82, 10.52, 9.30, 11.72, 9.15, 8.92, 8.94, 10.07, 10.04+, 9.60, 6.72, 9.90, 10.46, 9.73, 9.10, 8.16, 7.61, 7.92, 8.34, 9.37, 10.46, 10.49, 9.13, 11.10, 9.89, 10.87


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 16, 2014)

Woah. My 4x4 PB single before this was 1:14.06

8. 1:10.83 U' B L2 D F R B R' Fw2 Rw' L Uw2 U' Fw' B Uw2 B L2 B' R2 Rw2 U Fw2 U Uw B Fw' U F D2 Fw R' Rw Uw2 Fw2 Rw R L B2 U' 
9. (1:07.98) Rw B' L' U L2 Uw U2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Uw U2 R2 U' R Rw Fw2 Rw' F D Uw R2 B2 R F2 Rw' D2 Uw' U2 F2 B' D L' F' L Uw' R' B D

Ao5 was a bust.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 16, 2014)

*Petrus single 7.73*

R2 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 D B2 L' F L2 D U2 L2 D' F2 D 

F' U' D R' U R
U' L' U R U R'
y' R' F2 R y'
U R U' R2 U R U' R' U R U' R'
x' L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L U


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average



Congrats! You are really fast at every event


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2014)

28. 9.58 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R' B2 D' R L2 F2 D2 F' D U2

Sub-10 ZZ single.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> 28. 9.58 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R' B2 D' R L2 F2 D2 F' D U2
> 
> Sub-10 ZZ single.



Damn. I want the ability to ZZ!!!! Grats btww.


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Damn. I want the ability to ZZ!!!! Grats btww.


Thanks! But honestly that was a very easy scramble. R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R' B2 D' R L2 F2 D2 *F'* D U2 -> this F' move was the only thing that changed EO in the entire scramble. I average ~18 with ZZ usually, and around a third of that is EOLine. An easy EOLine makes everything so much easier.
Some people say transitioning from left to right slows down F2L, but what I find worse is doing L2/R2 (or L U/U' L or R U/U' R). So I do an EOCross to avoid that, even though I know it makes my F2L less efficient. But shh, don't tell any ZZ users I do that.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 16, 2014)

6.176

R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D' U' L' B2 L D B' U R' D' U

x2 //inspection
D R' F' //xcross
L' U L U' L' U' L //f2l2
U R U R' U y' L U L' //f2l3, saw up to here in inspection
U' R' U R U' R' U R //f2l4
U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 f' U2 S //coll
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U //epll


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 16, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 6.176
> 
> R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D' U' L' B2 L D B' U R' D' U
> 
> ...



Nice tps.

But you should use a better COLL alg like: F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 17, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Nice tps.
> 
> But you should use a better COLL alg like: F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'



lol I can do my alg faster than that (0.93 compared to 1.13)

edit: also forgot to mention, 7.928 single with tripod


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average



Congrats! You could be 100 points in the lead with the tiniest bit of Pyra practise (after changing method)

3bld mean might get improved with no practise too?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah probably 
For pyraminx, I still only know "sloppy" keyhole and "sloppy" LBL. Also I can't figure out how to turn fast...
For 3BLD, I think I could get down to averaging 1:00 with enough practice, so hopefully a safe sub 1:30 mean will become easy. (Which is good enough for top 100 at the moment)
For feet, I think I can get down to around 1:05, knocking off a few more points.
Also I could probably easily improve in clock a bit. Every other event requires a more work to improve and wont knock off that many points I think...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 17, 2014)

And if they decide to remove feet as an official event, Feliks screws you over.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> And if they decide to remove feet as an official event, Feliks screws you over.



The crazy thing is, not by that much. Pyraminx or 3BLD practice could still put him ahead of Feliks with feet removed


----------



## Jeff Anderson (Jul 17, 2014)

I can solve a 5X5 in about 20 minutes. I do Good mommy?


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2014)

141. 26.82 D' F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U B' L2 F D2 L D U' R D L
quite a good scramble for corners first, but i forgot that i'm not very good at it

PCMS is good too
Average of 5: 19.11
1. 17.33 F D2 R L2 D2 F' R U L F2 B' L2 D2 F U2 B R2 F U2 L2 
2. (17.32) D2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 R' F' L' D' L' F D U F R 
3. 20.95 D B2 R' L F' U D L B' L' D2 L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 B' U2 
4. (23.64) F2 U2 L' B' U' R' L U L' D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 
5. 19.04 R2 L B L2 U2 R U' L' D' R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 
I'm the same speed with Roux and PCMS...

E: 17.40 U' D' L U' L' F' R' F' B2 U' D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B'
10 second M/S slices, but ~7 second columns.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 17, 2014)

7.797 L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' R' F' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2
3rd Sub 8, LL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F', Can't reconstruct, but it looks like I scrambled right.


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2014)

15.17 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D L D' B L' U F' L R' B2 D2 F

notbad

E: 22.96 Ao100


Spoiler



24.92, 25.67+, 26.22, 17.49, 18.71, 21.74, 21.44, 20.34, 17.49, 22.08+, 27.61, 27.79, 19.63, 26.29, 28.48, 28.01, 17.89, 22.19, 26.00, 26.38, 22.85, (17.33), (17.32), 20.95, 23.64, 19.04, 25.42, 18.61, 20.70, 22.24, 24.31, 28.38, 20.69, 22.06, (28.51), (29.03), 23.10, 21.82, (28.68), 21.28, 23.43, 21.09, 24.15, (17.40), 27.90, 21.54, 26.88, 19.23, 25.52, 20.70, 20.93, 22.78, 22.56, 22.97, 27.38+, 22.35, (DNF(26.29)), 22.20, 24.30, 25.80, 25.30, 23.03, 21.62, 27.85, 24.14+, (30.61), 21.71, 20.52, 17.68, 24.14, 22.88, 21.97, 22.95, 22.30, 19.98, 25.58, 21.30, 21.57, 23.68, (17.15), 21.57, 27.68, 18.74, 21.70, 23.85, 26.34, 25.72, 21.37, 24.36, 21.47, 22.51, 25.21, 19.41, (15.17), 24.43, 21.03, 20.43, 24.10, 23.80, 20.90


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 17, 2014)

wuuuuuuuut? 

Square-1 PB single! 

17.29! (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/

34.902 avg12!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Session average: 15.043
1. 16.626 D2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L F2 U2 L' B' D' R2 U' B D2 F' U2 L D2 B 
2. 14.309 B U' L2 B' R B' L F D L D2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L D2 L' D2 
3. (19.568) L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 F' R2 F2 D' L D2 L2 R U2 B2 D' U2 R' 
4. 15.154 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 D U L2 D' R U2 F R U2 L' R F' U R' U2 
5. 15.638 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' F U2 L D' B D F2 D' L 
6. 17.942 F2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D U R2 B R2 F' D' B' F2 R B2 L R2 
7. 16.481 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 R D F U B F' D2 R 
8. 15.965 L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' D2 U2 F D' L B U2 B L' 
9. 15.265 L2 U' B2 D' U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' R U R2 U R' F2 U' L' F D2 L 
10. 16.937 B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D U' B' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 U' B U L' 
11. 14.826 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D U2 F2 U' R2 D' R' B D' B2 D2 L' D' B2 F2 
12. 15.337 U R' B' U2 L' D R' D' B2 U' R2 F' B D2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' 
13. 12.966 F' L2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B U' R2 U B2 R' U2 L2 B D 
14. 15.607 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 R' D' F' L B' D' R' U L D2 
15. (12.293) F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' U' F2 L' U2 R' U F2 L' F2 
16. 17.810 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 D B F R' F R 
17. 13.017 R2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 L D' L2 U R2 U' B F2 
18. 14.793 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 F D' R' D' L B' D2 F2 U' F2 
19. 13.400 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B' R' U B' F' R' B R2 F2 R2 
20. 14.014 L2 U' F U' L U' R B R' F B' R2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 
21. 13.460 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L' D' B R U2 R B2 L' U' 
22. 16.392 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F' R U2 R B' R2 D' F L' D' 
23. 14.222 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U B R' F D' F D2 F' 
24. 13.769 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D L' D U' F R' B U B R F 
25. 13.565 B D2 B' D2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B R F D' B' U L' U' B2 
26. 17.779 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 F R2 B U2 L2 R F2 L D' R B2 F R F2 L2 
27. 14.684 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L R F2 U2 R B' D R' B2 R B2 D' R 
28. 15.383 U' F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 B' L F D F2 R U2 F2 D' B2 
29. 14.638 D2 F R2 F D2 F D2 F U2 R2 F2 L' B' R' B' D' B' F2 L' R2 F' 
30. 12.735 F' R' F L' U' B D2 F2 R2 U R' U2 R' D2 R B2 R' U2 L' U2 L 
31. 14.482 D B L2 F2 D' F' L' F' L D R2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 
32. 14.469 L2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' U L' U2 B' D U2 F' D' B 
33. 15.980 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 L' R' U F D' U' R2 B 
34. 16.325 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 B' D2 B2 D' F U2 R' D2 F R' D B U' 
35. 13.336 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U' F2 L B L2 U R U2 R 
36. 14.096 B2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L F2 L2 F2 R2 F' L U B2 R' B F R' F' 
37. (12.339) L D2 L U2 F U' B' L F' R' B L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' 
38. 13.471 F2 R D R2 D F D B' R B2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 
39. (20.019) D R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' D R F L' B' R D' B 
40. 18.004 B' R2 U2 B D2 L2 B' D2 F U2 F' U R' B R F2 D2 L' R F' U2 
41. 15.229 D L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' F' D L F L2 D' R D' L' 
42. 13.202 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 L D2 F2 U2 F D F' L D2 F' L2 B' F' 
43. 14.088 F2 L F2 L' D2 L2 D' R2 F' R' F2 R' B2 L2 U2 R L2 B2 D2 B2 
44. 17.195 B2 L2 B D2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 F' D' U' R D L2 D' B F2 L F L2 
45. (11.286) D' R' B' U D' F R B' R F2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 
46. 13.998 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 B' R' U R2 B L2 U L2 B2 L F2 
47. 15.107 B U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B D2 R' B2 L R' D R' B R D2 F' 
48. 16.758 L D2 B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' D L' B D' U' B' F D B R2 
49. (18.607) D F2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 L' D U F R' D L' U' R U 
50. 13.429 U2 R D2 U2 R' B2 D2 L R' F2 R D L2 R2 B' D2 L' U F U2 


:3 Not quite sub 15 yet!

I've noticed my ao50s always start out terrible, become great in the middle, then become terrible(er) near the end.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.797 L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' R' F' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2
> 3rd Sub 8, LL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F', Can't reconstruct, but it looks like I scrambled right.



That alg messes up F2L. I'm going to guess you meant F double sexy F'? Nice solve, though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> That alg messes up F2L. I'm going to guess you meant F double sexy F'? Nice solve, though.



It doesn'nt mess up F2L.

It's the OLL at the first half of the Y perm.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> That alg messes up F2L. I'm going to guess you meant F double sexy F'? Nice solve, though.



Nope, That's one of the best OLLs. I'm surprised you don't know it.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 17, 2014)

43.56 4x4 single using a lanlan xD


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jul 17, 2014)

4x4 pb single and average!
Average: 43.28
1. 43.51 Rw Uw F Fw' D2 U' R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' B2 D' Uw U2 R2 D' R Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw' L2 U2 Uw' R' U' Uw' F2 B Fw2 R2 Uw F2 L' R' Uw Rw2 B' U2 R2 
2. (52.68) F2 Fw' Uw F' B' L' B R' Rw2 U' Fw2 D' Uw' F' B' Fw2 R2 Fw' F Rw L B' R D2 Uw2 Rw D' Rw F L2 D' R' Rw F' R Fw2 B2 F R' L' 
3. 41.42 U2 F' Fw' U2 Fw' Uw' F B2 L2 U R L D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw L' U' D2 B2 U R2 F' B2 Fw' L2 Fw' L Uw U2 D2 B D U2 R B Fw 
4. (36.46) Rw2 B2 D2 Uw2 R Rw' U2 Rw F Rw2 Uw U L2 B R2 L2 Uw' U2 F2 R' Fw2 Uw' Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw F' B Uw2 R Fw' Rw' Fw B2 F2 U2 F Uw2 R2 L' 
5. 44.91 B' U' F2 R D' L Uw2 R U B2 R' F' Rw' F' B D' Uw Rw' Uw2 F2 L B2 D2 B F' U Rw' R Uw' Rw' U' Fw F Rw U' F2 L2 U R Uw2


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 17, 2014)

Did a serious fmc attempt for the first time. 

R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L F2 D' B' F2 L B L2 D' B' D'

D U' B' R' U' F' L F U B U' B' U2 L U L' R U2 R' U' R U R' L' U' L U L' U' U2 L U L' U' R U2 R' U2 L U R U' R' U
View at alg.garron.us

44 STM / 44 ETM / 44 HTM


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2014)

1. 22.92 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' F' R2 D R B' L2 F R F U
2. 23.21 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 F U' F R' L' F2 D' U2 L' F2 U2
3. 32.22 D L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' F D2 L F' U2 L' B' R D B D'

23.07 Mo2, and as usual I can't Mo3.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 17, 2014)

Just a reminder that PB lists can now be put on CubingStats. If you want to be able to do this, shoot me a message. You can even keep track of the dates it was achieved on (and be able to add links to videos soon).


----------



## GG (Jul 17, 2014)

15.88 avg12 on video! (I have no idea how to embed so here's the link  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzltjy5p_BE&feature=youtube_gdata

I'm pretty happy cause it's only 0.08 off my pb avg12


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 17, 2014)

Sub-40 4x4 average of 12 (not PB), with a counting 47.02...

39.66, (35.19), 36.72, 39.15, 38.40, 39.68, 42.18, 37.36, (50.00), 41.46, 35.55, 47.02


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 17, 2014)

6.20 LL skip

U' L2 F B R2 U R2 B D' R U' R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 17, 2014)

This was my first FMC attempt.

D' L F D2 B' R U' F' L' U2 B U' L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' D B2

U' D' R' D2 B2 U R U R' U F' D' U' R U' R' B' U B L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' R U' L U R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
alg.cubing.net

44 HTM


----------



## kcl (Jul 17, 2014)

****

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-17
avg of 12: 8.65


Time List:
1. 7.73 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 R B L' F' D' R2 B' U2 L F' R2 
2. 8.59 B2 U L2 D B2 D U L2 D F2 L B2 D2 U' B' F' U' L2 B' F 
3. 8.17 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L' B' U2 L F R2 B' U' B2 R2 U 
4. 8.42 D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 U' R U R' D' L2 R' U' B' D 
5. 7.47 L2 F L' U' B R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 
6. 7.93 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 L' B' F2 D' B2 U F' D' B' L2 
7. (6.70) B2 L B2 F2 R' D2 L R D2 F2 L2 F' L2 R D U2 L' B' D' L' 
8. 8.63 D' R2 B2 R2 U' B R D F U R D2 R L2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
9. 7.79 F2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 D' L R' D' U2 L D U2 B 
10. 7.00 B2 U F' U D2 L2 D B2 U B' L2 B2 D2 R L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 
11. (24.65) U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D F' R2 F' L' R D2 B' U B2 L 
12. 14.75 L2 U D' R2 D2 L' B D F' R U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U D2 R2


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 17, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> edit: WAT 2.000 single



WAIT HOLY **** WHAT THE HECK IS THAT TPS?! RECONSTRUCT PLZZZZ


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 17, 2014)

Tried doing PLL time attacks, it's been a while since I last did some. got a 26.89. I had never gotten a sub 30 before yesterday. 
UUHZAAERRJLGGGGYTNNFV


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yesssss skewbness awesomeness

*4.47 Average of 50*
4.69 Average of 100.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-17
avg of 100: 4.69

Time List:
1. 5.39 L' U' R U' L' R U R B' 
2. 3.64 U' R U B U L B U L' 
3. 6.43 U B R' L B U L' R' 
4. 4.26 B L B R L' U' B' U 
*5. 3.31 R' B' L B' U L B' R L 
6. 4.10 R' U B' R' U B U B L 
7. 5.06 L B' L' U' L U' L' R' U 
8. 4.32 R B' R' U B L' B' L U' 
9. 4.99 U R U' R U R' L B R 
10. 5.53 R L' B' R L' U L' B' U R' 
11. 4.43 U' B U L B' U R B U' 
12. 4.10 L' B' L' B' R U' L U R' 
13. (2.71) U L R L U B U B R 
14. 4.61 L B U' B R' L' B R' L' 
15. 4.65 B' R B' U' L U' L U' R' 
16. 4.76 L R' U R' L' R' B R L' 
17. 3.80 U' B L' U L B U' R L 
18. 4.58 B R U' R U' B' L U B' 
19. 6.45 L' R U B' U L R U 
20. 5.34 R' B' R L' R U R L' 
21. 3.59 B' R' B' L B' R' U B' U' 
22. 4.42 U' R' B' U B' L' R B 
23. 3.51 U R L U R U B U' 
24. 4.80 L' R U R B' R' U' B' U' 
25. 3.21 L' B R L' B' L' B U' B 
26. 3.66 L' B U L' U L' B L' U 
27. 3.31 L' U R B R U B' R' 
28. 4.39 U R U' B L' U B' R' 
29. 5.24 R B R' B L' R L' B 
30. 4.14 B R' L' U R' U' L' B 
31. 4.36 R B' L U B L R B' 
32. 4.40 U L' B' L U L' U' B 
33. 5.70 B L U' B L' B U B R' 
34. (7.76) U' B U L B' R B' U' 
35. 4.05 U' B' L' B' L U' R U B' 
36. 5.14 U' R' B U' B L' R U 
37. 4.28 L U' L U' R B' U' R' 
38. 3.44 L' R L B U' B L U' L' 
39. (3.03) L' U B' U' R' U' R L' 
40. 4.58 L B L U R U L R' 
41. 4.39 L R L' R B' U' R L 
42. 5.22 B L B' R B R U' B' 
43. 3.62 B R' U B' L U L U 
44. 5.07 B R U' R' B' U R' U' L' 
45. 6.81[ L' B' U R L' U' R' L'] U L U' B U' L' R B' L 
46. 3.85 L B' U' R B' R' L R' B U' 
47. 5.22 R' B' R B' U' L R' L' B 
48. 5.10 R' B' L U' R B R L' 
49. 4.89 U R' U' L U' R L B R' 
50. 4.38 L R' L U' R L' B' U L' U' 
51. 5.90 B L' R' U B U' R' U B' 
52. 3.84 B L R U R' L' R' U R' 
53. 4.77 B L' R' U R' L' R B' L' 
54. 4.01 U L' B' U' R U' L B' U' *
55. 4.78 R' B' U' L' U R' B' U R' 
56. 4.69 L' R' L R' U L' B U R 
57. 5.65 L' R' U' B U R' L' R 
58. 4.92 U' L' B R' U R B R' 
59. 5.47 L B L R B R' B R L' 
60. 4.48 B' U R U' R B' L R' B' 
61. 5.22  L U L B L B' R' B U' 
62. 5.29 B' R' L B' L' B' L' U B 
63. (7.00) L' U' R' L U B' R U' 
64. 5.12 B' L B' L U' B L R U 
65. 3.69 R' L U R B' U L U 
66. 4.65 B' R B' U L B R' U L' 
67. 4.08 L' B U L' R U' R' B L 
68. 5.44 R' L B R B U R' L' 
69. 5.17 U L' U' L' U L' B' L' B' 
70. 6.23 R' B U' L B' U' L U' L' 
71. 5.84 B L B L' R U' B' U' 
72. 3.33 B' U B R L' U' B' R 
73. 5.08 U R B' L' B R L U L' 
74. 3.97 B U' L R' B' L' B' U' 
75. 4.81 B L U L U L' B' L 
76. 5.89 U B R' L' B' L' B' L' 
77. 4.86 R L U' L' R' U' L R' L 
78. 4.03 U' B' U' R' B' R L U' R 
79. 3.78 B' R U L' U R L B 
80. 4.27 R' U B R U' B U' L U 
81. 6.40 B R L' B U R U B L' 
82. 6.55 L B L' R' U' B' U' B' U 
83. 4.42 U B' L U' L B' L' U' R' 
84. 3.23 U' B U' B' U' L' R' L 
85. (8.01+) B' U L' R' L U R B L' 
86. (8.57) U' R L R' L U' L' U' L' 
87. (6.97) B L R' B R' U' R' L' U 
88. 5.89 U R' L R L U L U 
89. (2.84) U B' R B' R' B U L 
90. 3.88 B' U L R B' R B U L 
91. 4.76 B L' R L U' B L B 
92. 5.80 B' R' B L U' R U' B U 
93. (2.46) L U R' B L' B' U' B' 
94. 4.16 L U B' L R' L B R 
95. 5.60 R U' B' R' B' R' B' L B' 
96. 5.56 L U B L' R' U B' L' 
97. 3.39 R' B R' U' L' R B' R U' 
98. (3.05) L B R' U L R L' B' 
99. 3.79 R' B' R U B' U' L R' U 
100. 4.87 R' B U R' U B R' U'



Best stackmat average of 100 that I know of  Gonna try for sub-WR ao100 by nats.


----------



## kcl (Jul 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yesssss skewbness awesomeness
> 
> *4.47 Average of 50*
> 4.69 Average of 100.
> ...



I have 4.45 stackmat.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 18, 2014)

4x4x4

40.98, 44.22, 38.69, 37.94, 39.55, (45.64), 39.60, 42.04, 36.28, (31.70), 40.06, 38.09 => 39.75

_FINALLY!_


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 18, 2014)

wow, some crazy 5x5 PBs...

*Average of 12: 1:14.60*
1. 1:15.94 Bw2 Dw' U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw' D' U2 B' L2 F' Rw2 Lw2 R' D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' U' Dw B2 D' Bw2 Lw' R Uw' F' Bw2 B Uw D2 B' Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 D2 Rw Fw F2 D' Bw U2 Lw2 Bw D Lw' Bw L2 B' F2 R' L' Uw L' 
2. 1:09.85 D F' D' Rw L2 Uw' R Dw R2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' R2 F Bw2 R2 B2 F U' Dw Rw' Dw B2 L' Dw' Uw2 L F2 Fw U' Uw F Bw2 U2 Bw Lw2 R2 Dw' R2 Lw2 F' R' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 D F' Rw' Uw' U D Fw2 D' R D 
3. 1:16.10 Fw B2 D2 R F' Fw' Rw' D' Dw2 R Lw D' Lw' Uw' Bw Rw B' R Dw' Bw Lw2 U Dw B F' Fw' Bw2 U Dw' Bw2 Fw R' Bw2 Uw Lw U2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 Fw' Dw' L Lw' R U D' Dw2 F2 Dw2 L2 Rw' Fw F' B' Uw' Rw2 F' U D' Uw 
4. 1:12.84 Rw' Bw' F Dw' Rw2 L2 Uw Dw' L2 Dw2 B' Fw2 Lw Fw R2 Rw2 L Dw2 D' Lw2 Rw Dw Fw' R' L' Rw' Uw' L2 B' Dw2 L2 Dw2 Lw2 U' Rw2 B L R2 Uw' Bw2 B' Dw Bw' F' R Lw' Dw Uw Rw Fw2 B' D Lw2 Uw2 F' B2 Rw R' F2 Lw 
5. 1:13.35 R' B Bw' Lw2 D2 R Uw' F' Dw' Lw2 F2 U2 F Bw2 L2 Lw' D Uw U Dw' L' Bw Uw L2 R2 Uw F2 U' D Dw2 L2 Dw' D2 F2 U' F Dw R Rw2 B R Uw' B' Bw2 D Fw2 Bw' U Dw Bw B2 U Dw2 D' F2 U Lw' U2 Fw2 B2 
6. 1:18.73 Rw Bw' B' R' Uw Rw' Uw' R Fw' Uw Bw' Uw' Fw' Lw' Bw' Fw R B2 Lw' R B F2 Dw2 D' L' Bw2 L2 Lw' Fw L' Uw U Rw Bw Uw Dw2 F' D L' U2 R' Dw2 Rw' D2 F2 Rw Lw U' D Fw' Dw2 D Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' Lw' L B' Rw' 
7. 1:17.32 Rw' Dw Bw' Dw2 U Lw B' Uw' Bw2 Uw' D L Fw U Uw' R2 Lw Fw Rw2 Lw' R' Dw R Uw' Bw' Uw2 U' B' Rw' L2 Lw2 R' U2 R F2 Lw B' Rw' Bw2 Fw Dw2 B' Uw2 F2 U' Rw' Lw D' Dw Lw2 R' Fw U' Bw2 R2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 Dw 
8. 1:12.98 Rw' Uw' U2 D2 B Fw' Bw' Dw' D Bw D2 B' Lw Bw2 Fw Uw' Bw R2 Lw' Fw' D Fw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Uw U' D F Lw' D L2 U2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw Fw' D U' R Rw Uw Fw Lw Dw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 Uw Fw' Rw F2 B D' Dw' U R2 U 
9. 1:11.63 Rw' Dw' B Lw Bw2 R L2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw B2 L2 D' Bw' Dw2 R U' F' B' R' B' Dw' B' U R' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 F' Uw' Lw D2 B U2 Rw R Fw2 R2 F' Rw R' Fw2 U' L Uw' Dw' Lw2 L' R2 D2 B' Bw F Fw D F2 Bw2 B2 
10. (1:22.68) Bw2 Rw' B' F' Bw2 Rw2 U L2 Uw2 F Rw2 Bw' L' R B2 R Fw' U2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F Fw2 Rw' R' Lw' U' Uw' Lw2 L' Bw' F L2 R2 Uw2 D2 B Lw' Uw L' F R2 Dw' Lw L' B2 R Uw' D2 L Bw2 F' R' D' L' Bw Fw' U 
11. 1:17.24 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F Dw' F' Dw2 R Dw' Rw2 U' B' U2 Uw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw U B' Fw2 D Uw F2 Lw R F' U2 B L Rw2 Uw' L Fw2 Lw Bw' Uw Dw B U' Rw2 Lw' F' U Lw Bw R U' Bw2 Dw2 F Uw' Bw' Lw' B2 Uw2 R Uw' R2 
12. (1:09.66) Lw Fw' U2 Bw F' L2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 Rw' U F U' B U2 B2 L R' Bw' U Dw2 L2 U2 Dw Uw2 F2 R Uw2 U' Bw2 D Uw2 F L Fw' Bw' Lw' Rw B L' Rw U' D' F Uw D2 F2 Dw2 D2 R2 Uw' F2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 Lw Rw' D2 Dw' U2 

and a *1:16.35 avg25*


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I have 4.45 stackmat.



K. But you are Kennan.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 18, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 4x4x4
> 
> 40.98, 44.22, 38.69, 37.94, 39.55, (45.64), 39.60, 42.04, 36.28, (31.70), 40.06, 38.09 => 39.75
> 
> _FINALLY!_



Good job! It's nice to know you didn't give up after so many years


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 18, 2014)

F R' F' L F R F' L' on sim in 0.104 = 76.923 tps


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 18, 2014)

12.449 OH single, Best in months. I only saw the XCross in Inspection the XX was not intended and I knew the sune would skip.

12.449 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U F U2 F2 L' F' L2 F R B D' R2
y2 x
L' R U' L2 F' z' R' U' R x' D // XXcross (9/9)
y U2 R' U R U' y R U' R' // F2L-3 (8/17)
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' U2 M' U R U' r' // F2L-4 / EO (14/31)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL (9/40)


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2014)

Did some pyra solves for tomorrow. My best avg12:

Average of 12: 4.06
1. (3.02) U L U' L' B' U' R' U' l' b 
2. (5.16) U L U R' U' B L R' L' l b' u 
3. 3.63 U' B L R' U' L' B' U' l' b' 
4. 4.98 U' R L U' B' U' B R' r' b u 
5. 3.94 R' B U' L U' B R' U' l' r b' 
6. 3.98 R' B L' R B' U B R l b' 
7. 3.41 U R B' R U' L' B U r' b 
8. 4.93 U' R L' B' U' L' U' R U' l r u 
9. 3.81 U' R L' B L' R' B R' l' r b' u 
10. 4.31 R' B' R' B' R' L R' U' l b u 
11. 3.65 L R' L U' L R U' L l r' 
12. 3.91 L' U R B R L B L' r' b u 

Meh


----------



## TDM (Jul 18, 2014)

Yesterday, by doing not many solves at all, I finally had my first ever day when my AoLong hasn't had a corner twist. I made up for it by having a couple of pieces pop last solve today...


Spoiler: corner twist graph


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yesterday, by doing not many solves at all, I finally had my first ever day when my AoLong hasn't had a corner twist. I made up for it by having a couple of pieces pop last solve today...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: corner twist graph



seems like my aolong is super amazing, for I had done over a 1000 solves on it and haven't got a single corner twist yet


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Average of 5: 13.316
1. 13.479 R L U2 B' R2 F' L' F L' U2 L2 U' D2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 
2. 13.421 D R' F B D B L' U R L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B 
3. (15.783) U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B L2 U' R2 B U2 B F R' D' R2 
4. (11.114) B R D' B2 R B' R' F2 U F' U2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 F 
5. 13.048 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' R B L B2 R F2 D 

Yay


----------



## TDM (Jul 18, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> seems like my aolong is super amazing, for I had done over a 1000 solves on it and haven't got a single corner twist yet


I haven't heard anyone else complain, so it's either my cube or my turning style. My ShuangRen corner twisted less than once a month, so either I had a really good ShuangRen or my turning style's changed since I got the AoLong. I think it's my turning style's changed; I've been making an effort to reduce lockups.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 18, 2014)

28.33 4x4 PB single

full-step


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Session average: 15.256
1. 16.169 R B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 U2 R' D2 B2 D' F D' R F' L F R2 F L' 
2. (10.704) F2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 D B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L F U' F' D' U' L2 F 
3. 13.900 D2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 R' B L U B F2 D' B2 L R2 
4. 12.946 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L' B' L' D L' B' D L2 F2 D 
5. 16.045 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 R U2 R' B2 F2 D' R' U L2 F2 R B R2 F L 
6. 15.967 B' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F R' F2 U2 B U R' F2 R' U2 R 
7. 15.100 D2 R2 L B D' R' F2 L D B U' F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
8. 12.992 B R2 L F L U2 B' L2 U F' R2 B L2 F U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 
9. 16.346 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R B U' F2 R' F U2 L R F 
10. 15.192 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R D L2 F D B D' U' F2 R2 
11. 14.820 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 R' D' L' D F D2 B2 F D F' 
12. 13.479 R L U2 B' R2 F' L' F L' U2 L2 U' D2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 
13. 13.421 D R' F B D B L' U R L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B 
14. 15.783 U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B L2 U' R2 B U2 B F R' D' R2 
15. (11.114) B R D' B2 R B' R' F2 U F' U2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 F 
16. 13.048 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' R B L B2 R F2 D 
17. 15.672 D' L2 U2 B D' B L' U R' L' F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' 
18. 16.000 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 R2 D L2 R2 F' L' R2 B' L2 D' 
19. 18.199 F' D2 L2 B U2 R2 B U2 F D2 F2 D' U' B F' L D' B2 F' U' 
20. 15.538 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 D' B' U' L' U2 F R' D F' U 
21. 14.695 B R' L B' D2 B' U D' R' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 
22. 15.749 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F R2 D2 B R2 F' L' R D' B' R' B' L' B' L' 
23. 16.282 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' L' F' U' F' L' B' D' L F' L' B2 R 
24. (11.749) L' U' B D F' L' D' F L U' D2 R2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 
25. 12.003 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L' U' B2 D2 B' U2 L' R2 F R' 
26. 13.591 F' R F' U' F B D' B L' F R2 B2 U2 B L2 B R2 B L2 F 
27. 16.113 D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D F2 R' B' U' R2 F2 L2 R B' R B 
28. 16.610 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 R' F' L B' D U2 B2 R' F D2 
29. 17.088 F U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F U' F' L2 D' R D2 U R' B' L2 
30. 17.361 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 R B2 L' B L2 R B L D' F2 L' B L 
31. (19.396) R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B' F2 D' B D' R F2 L U' F 
32. 14.901 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F R B U2 F' U2 L U2 B D' 
33. 17.012 B2 D B2 D L U F' B L2 U' F2 U' D' L2 D F2 R2 F2 
34. 11.843 L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F L B U B2 U R' B' F' U 
35. 15.830 R' U' L' U' B R U2 B D R' U' L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 
36. 13.959 F B2 U R' B' L U' D B2 U R B2 U2 F2 L U2 R F2 R' B2 R' 
37. 17.886 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U L B' D B2 R' D' F2 L2 R F 
38. 13.473 B2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L B R2 B2 D' L D F D' L' 
39. (20.602) B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U L' B L' R D' U' B D2 R D' 
40. 15.443 U2 R2 B F D2 L2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 U R' D2 B2 D2 F D2 L' B U' 
41. 18.259 F U F R' D' B' U F U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 R' 
42. 13.323 F2 B' D B' L2 B' D' B' L' U2 D2 R2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F2 
43. 14.749 F L2 B D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 B' F' L' B2 R2 U L B 
44. 19.144 F B D B L2 F' D' L' D2 F R' B2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L F2 B2 R 
45. 12.079 U L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F' U' B' R B2 U2 R2 F R' 
46. 16.590 B2 U' F2 D2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U L R' U F U L' F2 U' B R U 
47. (20.970) R U' F R' U' L' F2 B' R' U B2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' L2 U2 
48. 14.439 F' U2 F L2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D L2 D' L U' B F R' D' L F 
49. 15.707 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' R' B2 F2 R2 D U B' D' B2 L R2 
50. 16.532 R B R' U2 B D B' R U R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 R 

Blah.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 18, 2014)

higames 4x4

number of times: 45/45
best time: 49.26
worst time: 1:25.69

current avg5: 1:03.63 (σ = 8.30)
best avg5: 59.77 (σ = 3.67)

current avg12: 1:02.57 (σ = 6.74)
best avg12: 1:02.57 (σ = 6.74)

session avg: 1:05.10 (σ = 5.99)
session mean: 1:05.11

1:05.17, 1:08.59, 1:14.47, 1:03.60, 1:01.81, 1:03.44, 1:08.85, 1:00.79, 1:00.03, 1:05.01, 1:15.21, 55.14, 1:12.49, 1:02.97, 59.12, 58.23, 1:25.69, 56.54, 1:05.18, 1:06.02, 1:13.19, 1:09.72, 1:11.66, 57.52, 1:04.00, 55.96, 1:10.73, 57.78, 1:14.20, 1:10.18, 56.01, 1:15.04, 1:16.23, 59.82, 1:08.50, 59.43, 1:14.26, 49.26, 1:00.55, 1:05.61, 1:10.28, 54.07, 1:07.86, 1:08.97, 50.65

i'm bad at small cubes. didn't even bother to finish the avg100


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 18, 2014)

PB OH 3x3 52.71 PLL Skip LOL


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 18, 2014)

Only lost $180 from holdems at crown. My limit was $200!

Edit: $250


----------



## imvelox (Jul 18, 2014)

*7x7* Mean of 3: *2:48.94*
1. 2:48.28 
2. 2:49.86 
3. 2:48.68


----------



## kcl (Jul 18, 2014)

5.81 

R' U2 R B2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 F R U' L' B2 F2 U R2 U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-18
avg of 12: 8.12

Time List:
1. 7.96 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U R' U' R' B D F D U2 F L 
2. 8.31 D2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U' B' D' U B2 
3. 7.71 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F U2 L' B' L' R2 U B U F2 L2 R 
4. 7.59 B2 L D2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 F2 L U B2 F U R' F' R' B D2 B' 
5. 8.47 B2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 D R2 B2 U' L' D R2 
6. (8.70) B2 F' U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 L' B' R' B2 D' U R B2 U' B' 
7. 8.50 U2 F2 B2 R2 B U F U R' F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' 
8. 8.33 R2 D R2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 L D2 F' U' R B F' R' B2 R U' 
9. 8.49 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B F L' F' L' R D' R U' F2 L' 
10. (7.29) R F U' R' L' F U B' R2 F R L F2 B2 L F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 
11. 7.38 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 R B2 U F2 R U' F R' U' F 
12. 8.49 F2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 F R B' R' D' B2 D2 B' L2 R

ready for tomorrow


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 18, 2014)

I now know 50 mega plls. Only 101 more to go


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-18
avg of 5: 7.00

Time List:
1. 7.14 R2 F2 U2 L' R' B2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 D R D L2 F R' B' D2 
2. 6.92 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D L U F L' F2 D F' L' U' F2 L 
3. (6.48) U R2 D U2 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 L' D' F R' B2 R2 D B' F 
4. (13.05) F' U2 B R2 B2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 F' R' U2 L' R2 U B R2 D F' U2 
5. 6.94 R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R' D F2 R' F2 L D2 U' B' U2

ugh why. ao12 had counting 11 :/


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 18, 2014)

imvelox said:


> *7x7* Mean of 3: *2:48.94*
> 1. 2:48.28
> 2. 2:49.86
> 3. 2:48.68


:tu


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 18, 2014)

imvelox said:


> *7x7* Mean of 3: *2:48.94*
> 1. 2:48.28
> 2. 2:49.86
> 3. 2:48.68



So good. Keep pushing those times down.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 18, 2014)

LOL because why not 22.08 Ao5 with Roux... 

I think that is my Roux PB?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 18, 2014)

8.513 3x3 ao100 and 8.070 ao12


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-18
avg of 5: 10.56

Time List:
1. 10.33 F2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' B2 F D2 L' R2 U L2 U' 
2. (7.20) L2 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' L' B' L B' L' D B' U R2 
3. 10.49 B' L D' R2 F B' R' B' U B L2 F L2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 
4. (15.95+) F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' F L' R U R2 U F2 U2 R2 F U 
5. 10.87 D2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 U R' D U2 L U' L2 F U' F

On cam


----------



## kcl (Jul 18, 2014)

Missed this, it was within the failed 9.17. 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-18
avg of 5: 8.05


Time List:
1. 8.01 B' L2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D R2 D' U2 R' B F2 D' B2 D 
2. 7.81 L2 R2 D' B2 D' U L2 D' F2 U2 R' F' U' L' B' R U2 R' F2 
3. (11.06) U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B' F2 R2 F' D B U' L U R2 B2 L U' R' 
4. 8.32 F U2 F' L B2 U2 B2 U' B R L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 F2 
5. (6.90) D F' R2 U' R' U2 R2 L2 B L U2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 19, 2014)

cant believe I didn't sub 4 or 3 this stupid skewb scramble, still pb though 

1. 5.42 R' B R L' R' L' R B R' B' R' L B' U' R'


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 19, 2014)

forgot to post about this
4x4 ao5 pb
Average of 5: 29.172
1. 28.688 U' L' B2 U R2 F' L' U2 F2 R Rw D Uw' B2 F D2 R2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw F B Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B Fw Uw' Fw D' Rw2 L2 R2 D2 Uw2 B 
2. 29.662 U' R' L' D2 B Uw' R Uw L D' Rw2 F' R U2 L' U Uw Fw2 Uw' R F2 L' F2 R' F B U2 Rw L F R' Rw Uw B2 Uw' Rw Fw2 D' R' B 
3. 29.165 R Uw' B2 L' F D' Rw2 B' D L' D' F2 Fw' U' Rw2 D Uw2 L2 R2 Fw' D2 B2 Rw Uw2 D U F2 Uw2 U F2 D' U2 Fw2 L2 B' D R Fw' D2 L 
4. (31.961) B2 U2 R2 L2 B' Fw' Uw2 F' L Uw' D' L2 Uw2 B' Uw D2 Rw U2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw' U2 L' U' R D Uw' L2 Fw2 R L' Uw' U F2 Fw' Rw D' B2 Fw' 
5. (28.434) Fw' B F' U B D' F D' R' Rw' B2 Rw B L2 U Rw Uw R' L' Rw D B' Fw' L D L' U Uw2 F B2 L2 Rw' Uw2 B' Uw' U2 F' Rw Uw Rw' 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?48517-4x4-32-031-ao12-and-29-172-ao5


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Spoiler



Session average: 4:23.033
1. 4:26.399 b r2 F' 3r 3f' r2 U' F U 3r D' u' r2 d2 L2 u' r b' F 3u F2 f2 3r2 u2 U' b l2 D l2 b2 3f2 d F' r' b2 3r f 3f B D b L2 l' f2 l' f' d2 r' R' U d r l' 3f2 R2 3r b 3r2 r2 3f' u' l F' l L F2 d' u' f2 d R' d2 R2 f2 b' u f2 R l2 F 
2. (4:32.858) D2 d l2 L' 3r B2 3r B' d 3r d' 3r' u D' L2 3r2 d u' B2 D 3u U l B2 f R' L 3f2 d U' r' L2 d2 f2 3u B' u d2 B2 3u f' R2 l 3u2 l' d U r2 3r D' U' F b 3r' l' d2 f' R' F' f' l f' 3u2 D2 F2 3r l2 u' B b' 3f2 u2 D' d2 3r B' l' r2 d2 L2 
3. 4:24.947 3f d2 B U R2 3r U2 b2 D U 3f' R2 D' B 3f' R' 3f' U' u' 3r B2 3u' 3f' r2 3f2 b2 r2 3f2 3r' R2 B2 R2 3f2 R2 r L' 3f R2 b' 3u r U2 d u2 l U2 b2 3u R b' U D2 L' 3r l u2 3r2 F U' F2 U2 L2 3u' l B2 d 3f' f' U2 u2 d2 R' L2 3f' B f l2 u r u 
4. (4:06.538) R' D' l2 B' l' L 3f r' B' b L' f2 3r2 u2 F u 3u' 3f' r D' d l2 B' L2 R' f F' 3r2 r' D2 b' R' u' l2 D' f2 3u2 L' l2 D r' l R' B' 3u2 3r' D' 3u u2 R f2 r2 F d 3f' D2 r R u' 3u r b' r B' b2 L u' 3r L2 b D2 F' f 3u' R' F2 L' U' 3f L 
5. 4:17.753 B' u' b l' B' d' 3f2 U' L 3f' b2 F2 f D' r f D L U' D2 F' b2 l 3f R2 r 3f d' b f' D2 l F2 D' 3f L u2 r' b' R F' l' L 3u L' D' r F' U' b' u' U D 3r 3f2 U' 3u2 R2 3f' B' D' b l2 R f2 U' 3f' B' F2 u r2 F D' L2 U2 d' f U2 d2 u



EDIT: PB mean of 3 also. Last 3 solves.

Why is it that when I don't practice an event, I get better at it?!

EDIT: I did some 4x4.


Spoiler



Session average: 1:07.162
1. 1:02.328 D' f2 D' B2 R2 L F' L2 D2 r' L2 B R2 D U B' R2 B U2 D' R' B2 U f B U F f U F' f u2 B u R' f2 B' r2 u' D2 
2. 1:02.000 D L r2 f' r2 B' f' L R r' F2 D2 F' R' D2 u2 F L' B' r f L' U' F' R U' D2 F' U2 L2 F' r2 R' B U B' F u2 F U' 
3. (1:18.198) f L f R2 D L2 r' F2 B' L' B U r f' U f' L' R' u f2 L2 D R2 f u F u' L R2 F R' D' u2 B2 u R' r2 L U2 R' 
4. 1:17.157 L2 U2 R' U2 L2 u' B2 u R r F2 u B D2 R' u2 B L2 D' u L' u' f2 B U' L D2 u U' B' f F r R' B f' r2 D' f' F 
5. (58.140) B' F2 r2 R' U F f2 L' r F2 R f U' B' R u' f' B u B F D2 B2 f2 D F' f' U2 R2 B2 F' r B U2 r' F2 f2 B U R'


Dat consistency tho


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2014)

39.17 avg12 for 4x4x4 (yau again)


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jul 19, 2014)

4x4

39.36 avg12 
36.91, 42.26, 40.67, 36.13, 40.93, 35.80, (47.71), 39.17, 38.93, (32.44), 40.42, 42.39

37.97 avg 5
35.80, (47.71), 39.17, 38.93, (32.44)

41.63 avg50 and 41.86 avg100


----------



## kcl (Jul 19, 2014)

wat .96 TPS PB by a ton

U' F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' R'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat .96 TPS PB by a ton
> 
> U' F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' R'



cool that scramble is invariant under z x2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 19, 2014)

I had literally just turned off the camera. 

(Skewb)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-19
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.81
worst: 20.78

mean of 3
current: 11.75 (σ = 1.25)
best: 9.05 (σ = 3.97)

avg of 5
current: 11.75 (σ = 1.25)
best: 9.91 (σ = 2.11) *FINALLY*

avg of 12
current: 11.05 (σ = 2.92)
best: 11.05 (σ = 2.92)

Average: 11.05 (σ = 2.92)
Mean: 11.34



Spoiler: Time List



1. 9.67 R' U' B R B' U' B' L' U' 
2. 12.68 U' L U R' B' U B' L' 
3. 4.81 R U B' R' U B U' L 
4. 12.90 R' L' R' U R' L B' L' U 
5. 11.60 L' U' L' B L B' L R' 
6. 20.78 U L U' B L' U R L R 
7. 7.55 L B U' R' L' R U R' 
8. 5.39 B' L' B' R' U R' L' U' R' 
9. 15.48 U B' R L B' U R' U' 
10. 10.58 B' R' U B' R' U' L' R' U 
11. 11.60 R L B U' R L U' R' 
12. 13.07 B' L R' B' U L' U R



EDIT:

(2x2)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-19
avg of 12: *3.45*

Time List:
1. (2.18) R' U' F2 U2 R' U' F R' U' 
2. 3.92 U R2 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 U' 
3. (5.53) U' R' U2 R F2 U' F U F' 
4. 2.27 R' U2 F' R U R U' F U2 
5. 3.54 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' 
6. 4.20 R' U R2 U' R2 U' F' R U' 
7. 3.70 F' U' F2 U' F R U2 F' R' 
8. 2.24 F U2 F' U2 R2 U F R2 F' 
9. 3.59 R2 U R F' U R2 F' U R2 U' 
10. 4.29 F' R F2 R U' R2 U F2 U' 
11. 3.75 U R2 U R F' U R2 F' R U2 
12. 3.02 U' F U2 F U2 R' U' R2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 19, 2014)

21/25 ZBLLs used on timed OH solves. not 25 solves, just whenever I reached OCLL, because I use different OLL skip techniques. For sure disproportionate to how many I know, but still cool.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 19, 2014)

Just tried doing a 6x6 Ao5. It wound up being a mean of 2 due to pops. (2 of which were during parity alg) I would consider that quite an accomplishment.


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2014)

7. 21.16 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' D' U2 B2 U' L' D' U2 B2
except the 7 second A perm, not bad, sub-10 F2L

E: 15 puzzle (4x4) in 7.538, 93 moves, *12.337tps*
this is what happens when I actually try to get a good TPS...

E2: This many not be a PB, but I'm definitely happy with this.

Best average of 5: 10.96
18-22 - 9.62 (14.14) (9.30) 11.37 11.90

18. 9.62 D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B' L' U2 L2 U' L2 F' U' R D U'
19. 14.14 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L F D U2 R' U2 F2 R D F U'
20. 9.30 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D L' F2 R' B2 F D2 R' D' B2 L U'
21. 11.37 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 R U2 F' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B R' L'
22. 11.90 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 L2 F D F2 R B' D R2 F L U2

Last three make 10.86 Mo3 (better than the Mo3 with two 9s...). Session average is 12.76 after 22 solves, wat...

E3: yeah...
23. 17.01 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B R B R2 U' B' U2 L B R2
24. 13.92 D L2 D B2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 F D U2 R B' F U R U L D2
25. 15.23 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U L D2 L2 F' R F L' D B U2 L

13.10 Ao25


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 19, 2014)

Finally, a sub-39 average of 12. 

Average: 38.43

Time List:
1. 38.18 R D2 U2 u2 f' r R L F B' f D2 f' B' D2 L2 f' D' B u' B F' R2 D2 r2 F u2 F2 B' L2 F f' D2 F2 D F f2 R' U' R2 
2. 38.05 f2 L B2 f' U2 u D2 B R2 B F2 u F D2 u2 L D2 F' r R2 f2 B' L' u' F f U L2 U' F2 f2 r' R' U2 B U L f2 D2 R2 
3. 41.66 U2 R' r2 F2 u2 f' D2 R' B2 F f L' U D F' r2 R2 D' F' D R2 r2 U2 B2 f F R' u f2 F2 r R2 f' B2 U' r2 F2 L' u' R' 
4. 36.66 F' u B u L' f2 L' B2 r2 F' B2 u R' f' F' R U' u R' u' R' B2 U F2 f B' L' F2 u' F2 u' f2 L u2 R2 D F2 B' r D2 
5. (32.99) u D2 f' D u B' f' r' u2 R' u' D U L2 r' f2 U B' u' F D u f' r2 u D' f' U' r F' r2 B2 f u2 F' f' U' B2 U' D' 
6. 36.72 L2 D2 R F' D2 B' r2 D2 B F' R' U2 r R f r L D B' f U' L U2 L' u' D' f u L2 U' u' D2 r2 B f2 U2 D' F f2 B' 
7. 40.96 R u' U L' D' r2 U' R2 f2 L f' D2 U' f2 u2 r' R2 U2 D2 u2 f L' u B2 D' f2 D2 R2 r2 f2 r F2 u' U r F u2 U2 F' R 
8. 38.93 R2 F2 r' F2 R D R2 u' F u2 D R L2 f' B' r2 f F' L U2 R D' L U f' U2 R' f' u' F2 D' U2 L f D u r' U2 B L2 
9. (44.07) u2 D r R' F' U2 L2 r u2 B U' B2 u f F2 R F2 U' F D u' L u U r f2 u' f F D' B2 f' U' F R2 D B' L u' B 
10. 37.67 F' U r U2 L U F L' D2 L D' r R' B2 f2 U' R2 r D L2 B2 U2 F D' B2 L' u' U2 D F' R2 f r B D U2 L2 B2 L2 f 
11. 39.44 r f' u' U' L2 f U' R2 u r D' R' F2 u2 F' B2 D2 f2 r' R2 D2 R2 u' f2 r R2 U D' u' L' R' U L' F2 r' L f2 r' U' B 
12. 36.02 f2 U u2 F2 L' F R r' B U R' L B' D' R f2 R2 r u2 U' F' f' B' U' f2 r D2 B2 D2 B2 u2 D2 R' B D2 F2 U u2 r R


----------



## qaz (Jul 19, 2014)

roux pb single
13.47 R U' R F2 B U D L F' D B2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 

z2 y'
F R2 U2 R U' B
U R U r' U2 M' U2 R' U R U R U R' U R U' R' 
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' 
U M' U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U

also 2x2 crap on ttw
2.90 ao5, 3.67 ao12


3.37	R2 F R U' F' R U' F U2 F U'
*2.09	F' U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U F' U F'
-- 7.66 tps = pb
4.23	F' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U R2 F U R'
3.89	F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 U F' U2 R2 U'
2.71	F' R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U F R2 U'
2.06	R' F2 R2 U' F U' R' F' R' U' F'*
3.51	R F R2 F R' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2
5.35	F' R2 F2 R U' F2 R F2 R2 U2 F
5.90	R F2 U' R' U2 F2 R F R' U2 F'
2.53	U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U R
4.83	R2 F2 R F2 R' U' R' F2 U R' U'
4.19	F' U R2 U F' R U' R' U2 R2 F'


----------



## kcl (Jul 19, 2014)

I got bored during my flight, so I drilled EG. 

All of EG-1 sub .8, and I believe sub .7 is possible. 



Spoiler



EG-1 Algs
Normal Sune .65
Diagsune .75
Niklas .72
Diag Niklas .59
Diag ugly .65
Ugly .78

Antisune .65
Diag antisune .78
Anti Niklas .79
Diag anti Niklas .58
Diag ugly antisune 
Ugly antisune .75

Pure Pi .79
Diag Pi .41
Checkerboard Pi .63
Double bar Pi .66
Random Pi A .75
Random Pi B .68

Pure H .66
Diag H .66
TPS spam H .55
crappy H .77

Standard T .69
Lefty standard T .69
Diag T .65
Pure T .77
Oriented bar solved T .66
Oriented bar swapped T .66

Diag U .72
Puretwist U .79
Double bar U .66
Checkerboard U .58
Standard headlights U .68
Mirror standard headlights U .63

Opp top L a .59
Opp top L b .61
Non matching top L a .77
Non matching top L b .55
Matching top L a .69
Matching top L b .77

Ortega: 
Adj swap .75
Diag swap .68



Also got all of CLL minus diag swap PLL (which I never get anyway..)



Spoiler



CLL algs
Sune .43
Diagsune .5
Niklas .31
Diag Niklas .5
Diag ugly .56
Ugly .66

Antisune .41
Diag antisune .63
Anti Niklas .27
Diag anti Niklas .58
Diag ugly antisune .53
Ugly antisune .69 

Pure Pi .63
Diag Pi .61
Double bar Pi .68
Checkerboard Pi .58
Random Pi a .72 
Random Pi b .75

Normal T .34
Lefty normal t .36
Pure T .69
Diag T .69
Oriented block solved T .78
J perm with rotation T .59

Diag U .34 
Puretwist U .79
Double bar U .71
Checkerboard U .38
Standard headlights OLL U .65
Mirror of standard U .61

8 move L .36
9 move L .46
Terrible L Opp sticker .78
Terrible lefty L 
Puretwist L .69
Diag L .64

Ortega: 
Adj .64
Diag .86


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 20, 2014)

Decided to do some FMC practice for once. Nothing special which is why it's not in FMC thread, but kinda lucky I guess, and PB. Too tired to NISS or even look at inverse scramble. Think I've got 3 attempts next comp to sub-30, which would be nice.

(D') //premove (1)
F2 U B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 D' U' B2 R' B F' U' B R' U R2 F' R //scramble

U R' U' R B2 D R' D2 //223 (8/9)
F' D R2 D' R //F2L-1 + EO (5/14)
U F U' F2 U F U' //F2L + EO (7/21)
R' F2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R' //1LLL (9/30)


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 20, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.79
1. 7.70 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F D2 R2 D' L' D' L' D' F2 R' 
2. 7.79 D' F2 R' U R B U' F R2 D L' U2 R D2 R F2 U2 B2 L F2 
3. (7.53) D2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D F' U' B L B2 F' L2 R F' R' 
4. (8.91) B' F2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R B2 D' B2 F' D2 F2 U 
5. 7.87 B' R2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F' R D' B L' F' L2 R2 U L' D' 
yessss


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 20, 2014)

6x6 average of 5 PB: 2:05.99

2:06.06, 2:06.50, 2:05.41, (2:15.95), (2:04.84)


----------



## Millet (Jul 20, 2014)

Just beat my 3x3x3 personal best ao5 and ao12: 16,41 ; 18,54

I'm finally better with ZZ than with CFOP!


----------



## ottozing (Jul 20, 2014)

Getting back into OH. Forcing myself to see the first pair more which I think is going to help a lot.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.568
worst time: 21.075

current avg5: 14.883 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 13.248 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 14.873 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 13.625 (σ = 1.56)

current avg50: 14.968 (σ = 1.63)
best avg50: 14.968 (σ = 1.63)

session avg: 14.968 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 15.063


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 20, 2014)

PB 2x2 avg 12 and 5 (1.82 first 5'solves)
Average: 2.25
Best: 1.31
Worst: 4.33
Mean: 2.35
Standard Deviation: 0.85
1: 1.42	F' U2 F U2 F R' F' R F'
2: (1.31)	R' F R U' F2 R U' R' F'
3: 1.57	R2 U2 F U' F2 R U' F' U
4: 3.47	R U' F2 R2 U2 F' U R2 U
5: 2.48	F R' U2 F R F' U R2
6: 2.99	R2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 F U'
7: 2.48	R2 U2 F U' R' U R2 F' U
8: 1.97	U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F R' U2
9: 1.97	R U2 R F2 U2 R U' F' U'
10: 2.32	F' R' F U' R' U2 R2 U' R2
11: 1.87	F2 U' F R' F R2 F2 U2 R'
12: (4.33)	R' U' R F' R2 F' R2 F2 U2


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2014)

Some official PBs

11.35 3x3 average, 10.27 single
3.33 2x2 average
20.60 OH single with 17.59 single, placed me 3rd wtf
1:23.63 megaminx fail average
19/21 multi BLD in 57:27
10:21 extremely sucky 5BLD AsR
35.61 3BLD NR

Also failed really hard at clock and 4BLD. I placed 4th at 3x3 though :O


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Session average: 1:04.856
1. (55.540) B L U' f' R2 D R2 u2 U D2 F2 R2 r' f' L' R2 u f' r2 L f' u' r' f' U R r' U2 r2 D2 u2 F' B' f2 r2 U' f' r2 U' B 
2. (1:22.179) B R' f' u L2 B' R2 D' B2 R u' U r2 R' B' u2 r2 B L' D U' L' U' r2 L' F2 B2 f' r2 L' u' F2 f' r' U2 R r2 L' B2 u 
3. 1:01.607 r f' R' L2 F2 f2 r' U' u' L2 F U' r' f2 D2 r2 F' r F u' f R F' f2 D' u L' f' R r' f' L2 f2 r' L' B F L2 u' r 
4. 1:12.031 u2 L2 u' U' R' U2 F2 u2 B2 f D2 r2 F u B2 L' u' r2 U2 D F2 r u2 r' f2 B2 R L' U' u' D2 L R' D L' F2 u F u' L2 
5. 1:00.931 U2 D2 r' L2 f2 L' B R' B' f' L B2 f U f' D L2 U u2 f' U B D' R' u r2 D2 f' R r2 B L u' F' u2 D r2 f U u2 

Dat consistency.
PB ao5 on 4x4


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-20
avg of 12: 3.58

Time List:
1. 3.19 L B' R' B' R U' L' B l' r b' u' 
2. (4.42) U R' U' R U' L' R B l r u 
3. 3.82 U B R L' B' R' L R U' l' r b u' 
4. 3.92 U L B U L' U' R B' L l r' u 
5. 3.96 L B L' B' L B R' L B' l r' b 
6. (1.46) L R B L' B' L' B L 
7. 2.85 U' L' B U' L R' U' R l 
8. 3.12 U R' B' U R B L' R L r' 
9. 3.83 R B' L R' B' U L' B' u 
10. 3.26 U L' R U B R U B' r' b u' 
11. 3.48 L B' U' B' R' U' R B' b 
12. 4.36 U R' B R' B R B' R l r b' u'
how the hell


----------



## qaz (Jul 20, 2014)

Mean of 3: 11.12
1. 11.92 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F' U B' L2 D L' F2 U2 B' 
2. 10.92 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D B' R D' F U F' U F2 D L 
3. 10.53 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R F U' F R D F D2 F' R2 

Average of 5: 11.31
1. (16.72) U D2 B L2 B' U B2 L' F' D' L2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 R' L' F2 R B2 
2. 10.70 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 B' R D L' D B L' F' L 
3. 11.14 D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 U2 R2 D F R B L2 F' D' F2 L2 B2 
4. 12.09 F2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B F L' U' B' D2 F L' D 
5. (10.40) F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L F2 L' R' D2 F' R2 D F' U' R B2 F2 D B' 

pbs, also maybe tps pb
9.75 F L2 B2 R2 D R2 D F' D2 B2 R F2 L D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' 

x2 y'
B' F' R' F2
U' R' U R y' U2 L U L'
R U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 

61 moves/9.75s = 6.26 tps


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 20, 2014)

PB Ao1000: *22.535*

Seriously starting to think sub-10 will never be a possibility. Sub-20 is soooo hard as it is. 



Spoiler



single
best: 14.920
worst: 39.710

avg of 5
current: 23.343 (σ = 2.53)
best: 18.403 (σ = 1.60)

avg of 12
current: 23.652 (σ = 2.74)
best: 19.513 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 50
current: 22.337 (σ = 2.05)
best: 21.333 (σ = 1.71)

avg of 100
current: 22.597 (σ = 2.20)
best: 21.721 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 1000
current: 22.574 (σ = 2.51)
best: 22.535 (σ = 2.50)





Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-20
avg of 1000: 22.535

Time List:
1. 21.109 L B2 R D2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 U L R' D2 F2 U' L' F' L B' 
2. 24.409 U2 F2 R F2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 R D U2 B' F D2 U B' R' B' 
3. 23.861 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D F L' R' B' U2 R' U F 
4. 19.982 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L U B2 L' U' L2 D2 R2 D' F' 
5. 19.913 U2 F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U' F R F' L2 F2 D F2 D2 
6. 20.283 U' F U' F' R2 B2 R U R' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' B2 L B2 
7. 19.524 B U2 B U' B R' L' B L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U D F2 D' 
8. 18.720 B' R L2 D F U' R F2 U R' F2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 
9. 19.827 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D R D B2 U L R B R D2 R' 
10. 19.291 B2 R' U B L F R D' R L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
11. 18.921 B2 R' U' L' F' R' F' L B U' R2 U D L2 F2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 
12. 20.109 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' R' D' L' B F' L U' B D' F2 
13. 19.045 U F2 D L' U F B' L' B R' F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F D2 R2 
14. 20.517 R2 B L2 B R2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 L' U2 F2 D' L F' D U' B U' R2 
15. 19.493 D2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D L U R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' 
16. (17.717) R2 B R B2 D2 F2 L2 F' U' R F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 U2 
17. 21.056 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 B D2 L2 B' D B2 U L' R' U' R' D' F 
18. 27.317 L' F2 B2 U2 F' R D F' U F' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 
19. 25.246 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F' R2 D L' U' B' F2 L' B R' 
20. 22.609 D' L2 F R' U' B2 U F B L B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 
21. 20.383 R2 F B R F2 L' D2 B' D' R B2 R F2 L B2 U2 R2 L' 
22. 20.130 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 D2 L' B R F' L' U L2 B2 R D 
23. 25.080 U D' R' L2 U L U' F2 B' L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 
24. 22.800 L D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 R' D2 R' U' R F U' B2 R B D F2 
25. 23.060 D2 L U2 B2 L U2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 F' U R2 U R' B2 L2 D R' U 
26. 23.010 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B' L' U' F' R D L2 D F2 
27. 22.200 R B' D' R' D L2 D F2 D2 F U2 R2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 
28. 19.690 R2 B2 L U2 L D2 U2 R D2 L U' R' U' B' R B2 R2 F' R F' 
29. 25.450 L' D2 L' B' U L2 D2 B D2 R D' R2 D B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D' 
30. 21.870 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U' R' B L U' B R' D2 F 
31. 21.560 U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 B F' U2 B2 L' R D' L' R2 B U2 F' L U2 
32. 23.910 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 U2 F R F2 D' R2 F U F' U' L' 
33. 21.340 D L' D2 F' D' B D L' U F R2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B 
34. 23.160 U' F' B2 U' L' F' U' R2 D B' L' B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 L U2 L2 B2 
35. 21.610 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U R' B' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 
36. 20.520 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 R D L' F' R' D2 U' F' U2 L2 
37. 21.750 B L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 D L2 D L' R2 D2 F' L' U 
38. 21.970 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 B U2 R B F' L2 D' R2 D2 F U F 
39. 20.690 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F L2 U B U L F' R B' U F 
40. 22.080 R2 U2 L2 B D2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 B U' F' D2 L R' D B 
41. 23.010 L D2 R F B' D' F R' U' F U2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 
42. 21.160 B R D' F2 B' L' U B U R' D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' 
43. (31.390+) B D F' D2 R' L2 F B' U' B' L B2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 
44. 24.430 D2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 D L2 D F D' R U' L' U' 
45. 18.250 L2 U D' L' B' R' U F' R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U2 D' 
46. 24.850 R U' F R2 L F R2 B2 R' F' D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 
47. 24.510 B' L2 B' D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 B2 R' U B2 L' U' F U2 B L F' 
48. 23.240 L2 F D2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D F U' B' D' R D R2 U' L 
49. 21.670 U L F L D' B' R F2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U 
50. (29.320) L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' R' B L2 B' D' F' U R' U' F' 
51. 18.770 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L' F D2 F2 U' L2 D L' D2 U2 
52. 19.340 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F' D' U F2 L' R2 U R' F' U2 
53. 23.320 D B' R U' F2 B2 L2 U R' F2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 
54. 22.840 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 L U' B' D L R B' D' F' R2 U 
55. 22.390 L2 D' U' B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U' F L B' D2 L B2 D2 L R' D 
56. (15.640) R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 F U2 B L R2 D' F' L2 D2 U' L' B2 
57. 23.510 R' B' L D R B' L' F2 U' F' B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 R' 
58. 20.220 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U L2 F' U' R' D2 B2 D' B' U R2 
59. 20.760 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 R F D2 L R2 U B F U2 L' 
60. 25.650 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 R B D' R2 B2 R' F' R2 D' L 
61. 23.190 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 U B' F D2 R2 F R' U2 F2 U 
62. 18.970 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B L' R B' D' F' D' F U L2 
63. 23.650 L2 D' R' F' U L' U2 L2 D' F B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 B' L2 F 
64. 22.080 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 U' R F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' B U 
65. 27.570 F L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' F R B F D R F' L R2 U' F' 
66. 23.850 L2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 U R D F' U2 L2 F L B' L 
67. 21.150 U2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D R2 D L' F R B D' R2 F' L F2 U R2 
68. 21.540 R U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 R U L D2 R2 U2 F' U B' U2 L 
69. 17.960 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B D2 B2 D2 U F2 D B R' D U R' D2 F' 
70. 22.910 U R U' F' B R L D2 B' L U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' 
71. 23.070 B F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F' L U' R' D2 U' B F2 U R2 B2 
72. 21.120 D2 L' D L2 U2 B U D2 B2 R' U2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B D2 
73. 21.170 R2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 D' B F2 D L' R F' L' D' F' 
74. 18.220 B2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R F U2 L' D2 L B2 D' B2 U' R' 
75. 21.250 D2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 L U2 B2 L' F' L' U' B D2 B' U2 R' B R2 
76. 22.270 U' F2 U L' U L2 D F' U2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 B' R2 F' 
77. 18.660 B R2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' L2 B' R' B F R D U F 
78. 20.580 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U F D' L' D' L2 R' D2 B R2 D' 
79. 26.870 L' F2 R' F2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' D R2 F R F' D R F R U2 
80. 18.120 B2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 B U2 B' L R D F2 
81. 21.020 U' F2 D2 B R' F2 R U' F' L' F2 B2 R F2 L2 F2 R U2 L' U2 
82. 24.930 F2 R' F2 L B2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 B U2 R D2 L' B F D B 
83. 27.070 D' R2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' R D U' F L' B U2 R F' U' 
84. 22.610 R L2 D R B' U L B R' F2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 
85. 19.310 B U2 B' R2 B L2 F' D2 B R' B L R D' L2 F R U R 
86. 24.150 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B' R2 F' U' F' D L' B F2 L' U F' 
87. 22.650 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F U2 L' U' B' D' B' R' U L2 B U2 
88. 19.790 F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 B R' F2 U L U2 L D2 U2 L2 F' 
89. 22.710 L' U2 L F2 L B2 R U2 R U F2 R' U2 B U2 L F2 R2 
90. 19.570 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F D R' B' R' U2 F' D U2 L2 R' 
91. 21.170 L2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 R D2 U2 B' L U' R' U F' D R U' B' L2 
92. 22.240 L D2 F D2 F R' F2 D L' U2 D2 B U2 F U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 
93. (30.150) U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 R' B2 U B D L' R' B U' R2 
94. 22.920 D2 R' B2 R U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 L' U B2 F D' L' R' D L2 R2 
95. 25.200 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 D R' F2 R2 U2 B R' U' B D' 
96. 24.480 U B' R' L2 F D' B' R U' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R' L2 U2 D2 B2 
97. 22.930 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B U' R D' R' F' L' D2 B2 F 
98. (17.820) R' F2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L D2 F' L D R' F' U2 F U B F' 
99. 19.460 U L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B F' U R F2 R2 B2 L B2 R2 
100. 27.040 U' F U R F L' U F2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 F' L2 
101. 28.040 R D' L' B U F' D2 L' U' F U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R2 
102. 26.840 B R2 B F L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R D2 B' D2 F2 D L' F2 U' R' U2 
103. 24.070 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 L B D B' F2 R D' L' R2 U2 
104. 23.360 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 D2 F L2 B' D L' D2 R' D' B L' D B 
105. 25.620 D' U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B' L2 F R2 U L R' D' L2 U B' 
106. 18.610 U2 R' B' R2 D' L B' R2 U' D L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 B2 
107. 25.920 F L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B D2 U F2 R U2 R' F D' R B U' 
108. 19.750 F D' B U2 F' L' B D' L2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 F B2 
109. 22.980 U2 B F' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D' U' R' D L2 R F2 D2 
110. 19.280 B2 D' L2 B' U' F L' F' D R D L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 
111. 24.090 F D2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 L D' F' R U' F2 L D' 
112. 19.290 B2 L D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 F L' R' B2 F D2 U' R' F2 
113. 23.690 D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L R2 D2 R' U' B' L2 U L' D' F' L U' L 
114. 19.930 F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 B U2 F' L' R' B' R2 F' D' U B F U 
115. 23.130 U' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 B' F R' U L R2 U' F' U R 
116. (17.080) D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F U' B' D F2 R D2 F' L' U' F2 
117. 22.440 D' F R' B' U D F U' B2 L' F' U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 F' 
118. 22.930 U' R F' B' U R' D' B D2 B R2 U2 R B2 R U2 L2 U2 D2 L 
119. 22.770 L2 U' F2 B' U2 D' F2 R F' R L2 D R2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U 
120. 20.570 F2 D2 L F2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 L' U R2 D B' D2 F' U' R F2 U' F 
121. 22.320 B D2 B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 U L' F2 R2 F R2 D' B2 R' F 
122. 26.480 B2 L' U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' U' R B' R D2 L' U R B' R2 
123. 20.970 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 D L D2 R' F2 U2 R' B F2 U' 
124. 22.650 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 B D' L B2 U' D B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 
125. (30.930) F2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 R U2 L' D2 B' R2 D U' L D L2 U R B2 
126. 23.880 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' F R B F2 L' D' U' F D2 
127. 26.720 B2 L' U' B R2 D F2 L' B U' F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 U 
128. 22.320 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 L' B R' U D2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 
129. 26.280 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' R D' B2 R' D L' D' B' R' D2 
130. 19.390 F U' F2 D' R U2 F2 D' F2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B2 
131. 19.360 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B R' U' B R' U2 F2 L' D B R' 
132. 26.150 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' D' L B U2 F U2 R D2 
133. (28.740) L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' F R' U2 R' U B2 D2 U2 
134. 20.970 B' U2 F U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 U L D R F2 U R F R 
135. 19.490 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 D R2 U' B' L' F2 U2 L' B R2 F' L' R2 
136. 21.210 F' D' F2 D2 F' D B R2 D2 L' D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 
137. 23.760 B D2 B' F D2 B L2 R2 U2 F U' B2 D' L D2 U2 B R' U2 R 
138. 19.370 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R' B L2 F2 D' U2 B' F' D2 R' F' 
139. 19.770 U2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 L D2 B2 R F' U L R2 U F D' U' R2 
140. 24.420 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 F D' L' F2 U2 L B' R' 
141. (15.560) U D B R2 B' U F U' B' R U L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 
142. 23.830 B L U2 L F' D B U2 R U2 F' B' U2 D2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F2 
143. 22.980 L2 B' L2 B D2 B U2 L2 B' D2 B U B2 U F D' B D2 R' U' L 
144. 22.180 R2 D2 L B L2 U R2 B' R B' R' U2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R D2 B2 D2 
145. 19.030 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D B F2 L' F' D L R F2 U' L' 
146. 25.470 F L2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U F' L' U2 F2 R' B' L' D B2 
147. 26.820 R2 D2 B' D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' U' R' F D2 U2 B2 L F R2 
148. 22.100 U D' B L2 F' D' R' F' L B2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' 
149. 19.080 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 U' R U' F' D L B2 D F2 U 
150. 19.260 F' R2 F' U' B2 R F' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 
151. 24.410 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' B D R2 B' F2 U' R' F2 L' 
152. 19.030 B2 U2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 U F' L U' B R' D2 U' L' R2 B2 U2 
153. 20.140 L F2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' D L U' R U2 B' U2 B' D' 
154. 21.390 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R F' D2 B2 F R2 U R U R' 
155. 22.850 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D L B' U' B' U' B' F2 R' B2 F U' 
156. 25.350 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 L F' D L U L D R' F U' 
157. 20.390 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' L F D' U' B' L2 U2 L 
158. 22.690 B D2 R2 F' U2 B D2 U2 F U2 L U' R' F2 L' F' U2 R U2 F2 
159. 18.510 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B R2 D2 F R' D B' U L F2 U R 
160. 20.880 R' U F' D F2 B R' U' B2 D R' F2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L 
161. 24.640 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F R' U F2 L' D2 R2 U' R' F' 
162. 19.170 R2 U L2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R F' L' F' D' L2 R U F' R' 
163. (16.160) F' B' L2 D2 L2 D L' F2 R B D2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 
164. 21.430 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 F' R' B D F2 L D F' U2 L' R2 
165. 23.890 D F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D' R2 U' R' U F' D F2 L2 F D' L' F 
166. 18.170 D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 B D' L' B U' B' U' L2 U R2 D 
167. (17.710) B F R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 R D U F U2 L' R F' D2 U2 
168. 24.040 L2 F' U2 B' F' U2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 D L F D2 R2 B2 F' L D' 
169. 24.410 L2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' R2 U F L2 R D' U L' U 
170. 24.800 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L B' R' F R' U' L' F2 D R' 
171. 21.940 B2 D2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 F R D' B2 L' R' B' L D2 B 
172. 20.600 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B' F2 D F2 R' F U F2 D 
173. 23.820 F L F' D2 L' F' D' F' R2 F B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U D2 
174. 19.260 U D' R' F2 U' D' L2 U2 L' F' R2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 R U2 R U2 L2 
175. 22.600 B' D2 F' L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F' U F2 L' R F D2 R2 B2 R' U B2 
176. 20.110 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 L F' U R' U2 F2 D L2 D B' D2 
177. 23.960 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D' L' B U' R' D B2 L R' D B D2 
178. 24.610 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B F2 L2 R B2 D B F' L U 
179. (16.610) F2 R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R' U2 B' D' L' D' U' L2 R B 
180. 28.330 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 B U2 B D2 F' L D' B' L' B' U' R D' B' 
181. 25.960 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R D' B' D' F U' F2 U2 F R' 
182. 19.970 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R' B2 D F U L2 U2 F R' U2 
183. (29.810) D2 L' F D' R2 F D B R F' R2 U2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F D2 
184. 23.040 F2 R' B2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 R' B L2 B' U B2 D L D2 R' D 
185. 24.930 L' D' L' U2 D' B L2 D' F R' U' D' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D R2 
186. 23.750 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F' R' U2 F D2 B' L D2 B' 
187. 22.240 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 L B U L U2 L2 R2 F U2 
188. 23.774 U2 R U2 R D2 L2 R' F2 R U2 R U B2 U2 L U F D' U' B2 R 
189. 23.224 L' D2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' B2 U' F U L2 F2 U 
190. 22.032 R' D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 F' U' R D' R' F' D L F2 D2 
191. 18.943 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U B R2 U2 L B F2 R' B' D R 
192. (17.019) L B' D' B D2 B L' F' B R' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 
193. 22.687 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D2 R U R2 B' F U2 B U' B2 D 
194. 25.676 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L R2 B2 R F2 R' B U R2 D U2 B L B2 D R' 
195. 25.212 L2 U2 B' L2 F R2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 U R' D' L2 U2 R2 F' R' 
196. 18.462 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 F L2 D' R U F L' U' R2 U2 
197. 25.923 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 U' L R' D' B U2 L' R2 F' U' R 
198. 23.138 D2 U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 B L2 R2 U' L D U2 R U' B L2 F' R 
199. 18.452 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F' R D L B U R D2 F U2 
200. 20.505 L2 D L2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 R F' L D B2 D' R F2 U2 L' 
201. 19.263 U2 R F2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 D2 R U' L D' B' L2 F U2 R2 D L2 F' 
202. 19.263 R' U' L' B D' B2 D' F D2 L' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 
203. 20.976 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R F2 U2 R' B U' L B2 L2 R2 D' F' U R' 
204. 22.152 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D R F2 L' D R B' U L' U' 
205. 23.806 R' U2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 F2 R F2 D' F L2 R' B L2 U2 B2 R' 
206. 25.552 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 B' L2 F U L D' U F R' D 
207. 22.583 R2 B L2 F R2 B D2 R2 U2 R' B U L D L2 D2 R D R' 
208. 21.593 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' D2 L' D' R2 F2 D F' D2 
209. 21.764 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 R B U B R' B' D' L D' R' 
210. 18.804 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B L' U L F D2 L2 B' R' F2 L' 
211. 23.678 U' F R' F D2 F2 R L' F U R' B2 U2 R2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 
212. 24.677 F R2 F U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U' F L2 U2 F' D2 L' U R' 
213. 18.208 F2 U' L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R' U2 B L2 B2 F L2 B D' U 
214. 23.421+ D' R' D2 L U F' B U2 B R' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 
215. 23.513 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R D2 L B R' D' F L B2 F D F2 U2 
216. (17.735) L2 D' F2 U L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 R F L2 U2 B' R' F U' L R 
217. 23.598 L U2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D' L D' R F' L2 U L2 R' B 
218. 22.415 L2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L2 B F2 L D B' L2 B' R' U' L2 
219. 20.178+ B' F2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B L B2 U F2 U2 F2 U R' D2 F2 
220. 24.398 L' B2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 B' L F2 D B D' B2 U R D 
221. 23.647 D2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B' U' R' B F' D2 R' F R' F2 D' 
222. 21.970 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F R D' R' U2 L B F R B2 
223. 20.035 R2 D' L D F' B2 R' B' D2 R' D B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' 
224. 21.952 D' F' U' B2 D B' D' F U' L F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 U2 
225. (30.474) B2 U' D2 B U2 B' R' B2 L' D L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F R2 
226. 23.118 F2 U R2 B2 R' D' B L' U2 F D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 
227. 23.075 L2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 R' F' R2 U' L' D R F2 R B2 
228. 19.561 U' L' D2 B' D' L' F2 B' U' L2 F R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B 
229. 26.857 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 B' F' L F' L2 B2 F' U' F D L2 D2 
230. 26.804 D F2 U L2 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U' R' D F2 L' U F' D' B U F' 
231. 20.787 D2 F L' U2 F2 U D2 L2 B' R F2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 F2 
232. 23.794 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F L' D' U B' D' F U2 L R2 D2 
233. 19.367 B2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 F U' B' R F' R2 U' R' B' D2 
234. 23.033 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U F' L' F2 R' B F' D U' F' U' 
235. 23.452 R2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 F D2 L' F' D' U2 
236. 18.761 R2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B D L R' D' B' D2 L B' F 
237. 19.123 D R D L B' L D2 B' L' B' L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D 
238. 21.697 R D' R' B' U' F R B D' L F' R2 B R2 F R2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 
239. 24.029 U F' D2 B L' D F' U2 F2 R' B2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 
240. 24.310 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' D F L D2 R2 D2 F' L' B' 
241. 21.430 B2 L2 D B2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 L R2 F2 D R' F' U L' 
242. 23.890 D R2 F U2 F' R F U B2 R F' D2 F2 B L2 B L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 
243. 18.170 R' F' R B2 D' B2 L2 B L' D2 F L2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 
244. (17.710) B R2 F' D2 B D2 B U2 B' F' L2 D L' D' L2 U2 F' U2 R D2 F 
245. 24.040 F' L2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F U' L' F2 U' B F' R U2 L' 
246. 24.410 L D2 F2 L' R2 D2 R F2 U2 B D2 L D F' D B2 D2 L2 R 
247. 24.800 B' R' D' F2 D L' F' R U' R L2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B U2 R2 
248. 21.940 F D2 L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 U L B L2 B2 D' R' D R 
249. 20.600 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B' D B' U2 F2 D' U2 L' F2 R2 D' 
250. 23.820 F U2 R F D' B' R2 L2 B R' L2 F' B' D2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 
251. 19.260 D2 L2 F D' L' U B' R F2 U B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 
252. 22.600 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R' F2 R' D' F' D2 L U2 F' L' U 
253. 20.110 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U L D R' B' R F2 U2 F2 D2 F' 
254. 23.960 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 B U F D2 F2 R D L U' B2 D' 
255. 24.610 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R' U L' B R D L' R' U2 B L' 
256. (16.610) B2 U2 D F' R' U' D' R' L B D2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' 
257. 28.330 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 L D2 F2 D' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R' 
258. 25.960 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' L2 U' L2 B2 L R' B D2 F' 
259. 19.970 F2 R D2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' B' L2 D2 U R2 U B2 L2 R2 
260. (29.810) F U' D' R L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R L2 U2 D2 F2 
261. 23.040 F2 B' R2 F D B R D' B' L F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 
262. 24.930 F' D2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D' B U2 R D2 B' D B D L 
263. 23.750 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U L2 U F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D' R' D' B2 F U 
264. 22.240 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 U B L' U' R D U2 R B L R 
265. 26.380 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' F2 D' R' B2 R' B' L' U' B' F' 
266. 23.850 R2 F U' B D' R2 L B2 R D L F2 R' U2 L' F2 R F2 D2 
267. 22.130 L2 U F2 B R U B' R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 D R2 D' R2 F2 B2 D 
268. 20.810 D U2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' L D L2 B2 R2 B' D R B' R 
269. 21.450 D R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B R F L2 F L' U F' U 
270. 22.170 F2 L' D2 R' F2 L D2 L R2 D' U2 R' F D U2 L' B R D2 
271. 25.250 B U2 D' B2 L' D2 R L2 U' R B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
272. (29.430) R F2 D2 L2 R U2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 F L' R2 B R2 D' L2 U2 B' F' 
273. (28.540) R F U2 L' U' B R U F' U F' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F U2 F2 
274. 18.540 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D' L' U2 D' R' F2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 
275. (17.630) R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B' L D' L F2 U' L2 B' F2 
276. 24.690 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D2 U' B' U2 F D2 U' L' F R2 U 
277. 18.460 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L R F2 U' B' L' B2 R' D F' 
278. 19.760 U F2 D' R L' B D' F2 R2 F U' B2 U R2 D B2 D R2 D L2 D' 
279. (17.880) F2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 B L2 F' R2 F' R D2 B L D B R' D2 B2 U' 
280. 18.210 R' U R2 L' D2 F' D2 B' R2 U F2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R' B2 L U2 L 
281. 24.130 L D R' F2 R2 U B2 L' F L B D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 
282. 18.850 B2 U' B2 L' F' U2 F B' R' B' R2 U2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 
283. 19.520 B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 U' B' U B R' B2 L' D' F' D' 
284. 23.820 D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 F' L B U2 L2 D2 L' U F L' R2 
285. 22.180 L2 B D R L B R B' U' R' D2 F2 U B2 D R2 U' F2 B2 U' 
286. 18.940 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U L2 B' U2 F' D' B L2 F2 L' R' D U' 
287. 21.850 B D' R2 D' L' D2 R' D2 B R U' F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' 
288. 19.460 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 L F2 L' B' R U L D F2 L R' 
289. 19.600 U2 R B2 R F2 L2 D2 L D2 R F2 D' L R2 U2 F U2 F U L2 B' 
290. 22.960 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' R F' L' U2 F' D L U2 
291. 20.810 L' B2 L F R U' B2 R' F U L' B2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 
292. 25.770 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' U R2 U2 R B' D' F2 D' L2 
293. 23.420 B F2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B' R D' R F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 
294. 21.830 L2 F2 B' R2 D2 L D' B2 U' R' F' U2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 B L2 D2 
295. 18.280 F L' U2 D2 F R2 L U D R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 F L2 B2 
296. 22.770 L' D2 L' U L2 F2 R F' L' D L2 U' F2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 
297. 23.450 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' U B2 R2 B L R' U B L 
298. 20.900 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D F' R' L B' D2 F' R2 F' B' U2 R2 U2 B' 
299. 22.810 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D B2 D2 R' F' D2 F2 R' B2 U' B' D L' 
300. 23.730 R' F' R B U F' U' L2 F D2 R' D2 R' B2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L2 
301. 27.510 D2 B2 L U' F R D F' L' D2 F2 D2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 F 
302. 20.600 B' R2 B U2 F' U2 B D2 B' F' L' R2 B' L R' D2 U2 F' D 
303. 22.440 D F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U L U2 B' R' D L2 F' R B2 
304. 25.310 R D2 F2 D' B' R B2 D' F' L' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 
305. 20.490 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R' U' L' D B2 R U2 F R' D2 
306. 19.460 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R' B' L' D U F D2 R' F' U 
307. 26.520 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L U F D' U2 L' B U F L' U2 
308. 22.430 B L2 B2 F' L2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' D U' F' D R' U' B2 L' 
309. 22.190 B' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B D2 B' F' U' R D U L' D2 L' U2 F' D2 L2 
310. 20.220 U2 R2 U R2 D2 R F R2 U' R2 F R2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F 
311. (17.350) L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 B U' F2 D2 R' D U' F L U2 L2 
312. 25.540 B2 F2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R2 U F2 L F' R B2 D F' R F D U' 
313. 23.790 D2 L D2 L2 F L B' R' U F B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 B2 
314. 22.180 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B L2 F' D' L R D F' L D' U' B R2 
315. 24.360 R2 D2 L2 F U' B R' F2 B R2 D R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D 
316. 26.630 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 U R2 D B2 F2 R' B R F R2 D' L' D R2 U' 
317. 25.320 R D2 L U R2 F2 D' F2 L' F' D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 
318. 26.480 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F D B U' L2 R' U' B2 L' D 
319. 27.290 L U B2 R' F U2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 B2 D' 
320. 18.490 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 D2 L F D R D R U' L R B 
321. 23.000 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' R' U' F2 D' B L2 U' R' D' F' L 
322. 23.170 B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D B' D U2 R2 U R F L B U 
323. 21.940 F2 L F2 U2 B2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R' D U' B' D2 U' L' U' L F2 
324. 22.170 L' U2 L2 F2 L U F' R' U D' L2 F' L2 F' B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 
325. 22.350 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' F' D2 R' B' L2 F L' U B' L' 
326. 26.620 R D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R B2 F L D L U' L2 B U R2 D' 
327. 23.820 B2 F' L2 F D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 L D F' L' D' F L2 U' B L 
328. 21.200 L F' R L' D2 B L2 F2 D' R' U' D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 
329. 25.110 L2 D U F2 U R2 D F2 U L2 U R U' B2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 U' 
330. 21.180 F2 R' B' L D F L2 F' U' L F2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 
331. 19.690 U2 F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 U L U L2 F D2 R2 U' F D 
332. 22.780 F L' U R B D B U2 B D B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 L B2 R F2 L 
333. 21.760 D F R2 U F' B' U2 D R U' R' L' D2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 D2 
334. 25.720 L2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R B' D U2 R U 
335. 24.550 B F D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 B D2 L D' L D2 B2 U2 F U R2 D' 
336. 24.850 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 B U' R' D2 U2 B U B2 R' 
337. 20.620 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F' L2 U2 R' F' R' B2 L2 B2 U' 
338. 20.780 D2 L D' L U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U F L2 F D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 B2 D2 
339. 18.570 F2 R D' L' F R' D' L2 B' D' R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 
340. 23.360 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D2 L U' R U2 F' U2 L R' B2 R2 
341. 25.590 L2 F' L2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 B U L F' U F' L F' D L' D 
342. 22.080 R D2 R' U' L F R F2 U' B' L B2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 L U2 F2 R 
343. 19.910 L2 B2 R2 B R2 B D2 U2 F U2 B D' L2 F' U R' B F2 U2 R F2 
344. 26.080 D' L U F' U2 F R' B2 D R L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U R2 D' 
345. 20.210 B' L' B' U L' F2 D F B U B2 L2 U F2 D R2 D B2 U2 L2 
346. 27.500 U2 L2 B R' U' R B2 L' F U L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 
347. 19.040 L2 B' U2 R L2 U B' U' D2 L' U2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' 
348. 21.510 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' F' D' U R B' D' U L2 R' U' 
349. 23.967 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' U2 F2 L U' R2 B R F' L B2 L' R2 
350. 25.506 U2 L' U2 D L2 B' L F' B R2 U D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 D L2 
351. 18.651 L' D2 B L2 D B' U2 R' U' L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 
352. 18.433 U2 B R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' R F' L' D' B2 U2 F' R2 F D 
353. 20.220 U F' L' F R2 U' B' D L U R2 B2 L2 U2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 
354. 20.497 R' B2 D' F2 L2 B D' L2 U' L D2 F2 L2 F B' L2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 
355. 22.451 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R D' L2 U' B U2 L D R2 D2 
356. (29.103) F R2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 L2 U L D F D L2 D' L' R U' 
357. 21.840 F' R2 F L2 F L2 R2 F' D2 L2 U' F' D2 L F2 D' R' F' L2 R2 
358. 23.568 U2 L2 U2 B F' U2 F D2 F R2 D' F2 U' F' D2 B R D2 L 
359. (31.263) D R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' B' U2 R' F2 U' L D F2 R' U2 
360. 23.775 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 U' R D' R2 U L2 B' L' R' B F 
361. 20.092 L2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 L R B D' B' L F2 L D2 B2 
362. 21.263 R' F2 R F' U' L' D2 R' U' L2 F' D2 F R2 F L2 F L2 D2 F' 
363. 27.058 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 R F2 L2 F2 D B' F2 U B2 L B' F' U' 
364. 22.116 B2 L2 D L2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 B L2 R' F' L2 B' U' B' U R2 
365. 19.572 R' F R2 F' L' U F B D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 R' B2 
366. 20.566 R' D B D' F' R D F2 L' D' L D2 F2 L F2 B2 R F2 R B2 
367. 21.100 L2 D U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D L D U2 L' R' F2 D B 
368. 24.495 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 F' D R2 B2 L' D' U F2 D2 
369. 24.201 U' B' R F' B' R' L' B R' D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R L U2 F2 R2 D2 
370. 22.570 D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 B' L2 F D' L R2 D R2 F2 L' U' F' 
371. 23.290 B2 D L2 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L' U2 B' R' B2 F' R2 B L U' 
372. 19.075 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L R' F2 U2 B R B' D' 
373. 22.772 R2 B U2 F2 D' B R U F2 L B D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 
374. 22.008 D2 L' R' F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 R' D B' U2 L F2 L F2 L2 D F 
375. 23.450 F B U R D' F2 L' F U F U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 B2 D2 
376. (29.963) U2 L' F2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 R' D2 R2 D' R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R D U 
377. 24.492 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B U2 B L2 B2 F' L D' U2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 F R2 
378. 24.513 L F2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 R D2 B R' B L' B F D' U L U F2 
379. 22.720 B2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 F U2 B' F2 L2 U' F U' L' R' 
380. 19.260 B2 L' F L2 B R2 F2 L D' F B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 
381. 21.510 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L' B2 F' U2 F U' L' B2 F' D' 
382. 22.320 F L2 U' B' U2 L B2 U2 R U R U2 R D2 B2 L F2 D2 R' D2 
383. 21.210 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R B U' R F U2 B U' L' U' L2 
384. 28.300 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R' U2 F' R2 B' R' D L U2 R2 
385. 24.240 D' L F2 L B2 U' R U' L B' L2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F 
386. 24.140 D2 R D2 R2 D2 R U2 R' B2 U2 L' D R F2 L' U F' R D' R 
387. 21.340 R2 F2 D R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 R F' L2 D2 F2 L B R' B2 R' 
388. 18.910 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B F' D' L U2 F2 U R' U' R2 F' 
389. 20.120 D B2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B D2 R' F2 U2 F U L' R2 
390. 28.310 B2 U2 L D2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 L R' U B' F2 L R2 D F' U2 B 
391. 25.910 B' R' F R U2 R D2 R' U' R U D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 D' 
392. 18.960 R2 D2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 F R2 D B' L U2 F L' B2 R2 B 
393. (17.620) B2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L' R2 F' R2 U2 L' U L2 
394. 26.520 D L2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R U B F' L' B' D L D2 R 
395. 23.260 F2 U D2 R2 D' F R' D' L U2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D 
396. 18.820 F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 F' D' L' B U2 B2 D' 
397. 25.830 B R U F' D R2 F2 D2 F R F D2 L2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 B L2 
398. 19.840 D R' B' L2 F2 R2 L D2 B' D F' U2 F' U2 D2 B L2 F L2 B2 R2 
399. 28.040 U D F2 R2 F R' D2 B' L2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 L' U2 R2 
400. 23.950 F2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R F2 L B2 F' L2 U' L' D L2 U R' B R 
401. 20.580 D2 L B' D F B' U' B L' F2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' 
402. 18.330 D R D2 F' R2 L2 D F2 B' R' U2 L2 F B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 
403. 24.000 R' U2 L' B2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 R D' B2 F' U F2 L B F R' U' 
404. 22.940 R B2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 L D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L B L2 B' 
405. 23.350 D F2 L' B' U' R B2 U B' R' F2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' 
406. 18.010 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 F L' D' F' L2 U2 F L B' R 
407. 19.840 L B2 F2 L B2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' B L' U' F R' B' U2 R D L2 
408. 22.440 R2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B D2 F R2 F L' B R' D2 F' D' R2 U B' R' 
409. 22.130 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' F U2 B2 D L' R' U' 
410. 25.650 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B R' B2 D 
411. 24.780 U B2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 L2 F' U' B R' F2 D' B2 D2 R B' 
412. 23.670 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' U' B2 U' L2 R2 B L F' U F' L' F2 R' F2 U2 
413. 22.120 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R' U R F' U' R' D2 B D 
414. 23.750 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D F' L' D L' B2 D2 R' B F L' 
415. 21.510 U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B U' L2 R D' U L B2 U2 F' 
416. 20.790 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 U F' D' U2 B L2 D R2 
417. 22.520 D' L' F' D' L2 U2 F' U F D2 B2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 
418. 18.580 B' L F R D' F2 B2 R2 B' L U F2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 
419. 25.570 L F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 U' B D F U R' U' R' D' U 
420. 18.670 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' F D' L2 R' F D2 U' F' D' B2 
421. 23.260 B2 L2 U' F D2 R F2 L D' F R2 U L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D 
422. 20.820 F2 L2 R F2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U L' F' D U' B' L2 F2 R' D' 
423. 18.750 R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 L D' F' R' U2 R2 U R2 D' L' U 
424. 19.090 R B' L2 D' F2 L U D' B' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 L' B2 
425. 22.480 U2 B' U F2 D2 B2 R U F L' F2 U2 B' R2 F2 B L2 B' R2 U2 
426. 20.280 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U R2 F L' D U' L2 F2 L D' B' D' 
427. 21.980 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R' F R2 D' B' F' D' R' B2 L U' 
428. 28.450 B R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' B' U F' U2 R F2 R' F 
429. 23.630 F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D2 R' D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 
430. 26.620 R2 D2 F' B U' L B D2 F R U2 F' B' U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 R2 
431. 25.090 U2 D' L B R F2 B D' R2 U F U2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 F D2 
432. 23.430 D L2 D L2 D2 F2 R B L D2 F R B U' F D' 
433. 25.420 L B R D2 L U' B U D2 R D2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 
434. 18.200 L' B2 R' U2 R B2 L' U2 F2 U2 R' U' L F2 L' F D2 L2 D' L2 
435. 20.000 B D2 F' D2 U2 B D2 F D2 F' U2 L' D' U2 F2 R' U B2 D L' R' 
436. 18.310 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 R B' D F' R' U L' D L R2 B2 
437. 20.660 U' F' R' U F2 U2 D2 B' U' R' U2 R2 F L2 F L2 F B2 D2 L2 B' 
438. 23.703 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L B U R F L' U' B' F2 U2 F' 
439. 19.722 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R U B2 L U2 B2 F' R2 F2 
440. 27.146 D' R2 F U2 B' U F2 R U' L U D2 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 D B2 U 
441. 23.869 D2 B U2 B D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R D B' F2 R2 B L U 
442. 22.918 F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 F D U2 L' B2 L2 U R' D2 B2 
443. 21.753 D' B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L D F' L' R2 B' R2 F2 L' R2 
444. 23.108 F2 R U D2 L' F2 B U2 R2 U' D2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 L U2 
445. 24.513 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 F L2 B2 R' U' R' B2 L F D B' L R' 
446. 20.154 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R2 U2 F' R B2 L' B L' D' L' B' 
447. (32.339) F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' D2 F L D B' D R' F U 
448. 23.802 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 R' F' R2 B U2 L' F R' U' R D' 
449. 27.911 L B2 L F2 B R' D F' L' U D2 F R2 B R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 
450. 21.955 U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B F' D2 R' B U F L D' R' B R U' 
451. (17.512) D B2 F2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' B2 L' B' F2 R' U2 R D2 U2 L' B 
452. 26.057 U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 F D' U F' R U2 L2 F D B 
453. 20.951 R D2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 L F2 L2 U L2 D L F D L F' L2 
454. 24.198 F2 D U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' U' F D F2 R' B' D2 B' F' R' 
455. 23.024 F' U2 F U2 F' L2 B R2 F R2 U' F2 D' R' F D' L' R D2 
456. 21.721 R2 F' D2 B R' B' L2 U R B U2 D2 L2 B' L2 F L2 U2 D2 F2 
457. 20.954 R B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 F D F D' B2 U' L' D2 U R 
458. 21.452 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 F2 D B D' R' F U2 L2 B2 D R B' 
459. 25.386 F B R' U2 D L' F' B2 L B' U D2 B2 U' D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 
460. 24.250 L' F' B L B D R2 F R B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D' 
461. 26.241 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' R' F R2 F' D L' B2 U B' 
462. 20.733 R2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 B D2 L2 D R F' R D2 R' F' 
463. 21.427 B2 R' B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R D L F' R' B' R D2 R' U 
464. 20.748 U R' F2 R U' R D R L' F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' B2 D2 R2 
465. 21.305 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 L' R D R B' F' D' L2 R' B 
466. 22.915 F2 R' D2 R F2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 L D L2 F' L' U2 F' D B 
467. 20.398 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L D' L' F U R F2 R2 F D 
468. 24.490 B' L2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R F' D2 B L' B' D' B' U B2 
469. 24.490 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R' D' B L D2 U' B' L D B 
470. (32.756) U B L2 D F2 R2 F R B2 U' F2 L F2 R B2 L' F2 L U2 L' 
471. 20.515 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R D U' B' L2 R F L U' B 
472. 20.651 R' L2 D B' U' D R' F L' D R2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 
473. 19.172 B' D' L' U2 D' L' B R2 L B L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 
474. 18.550 L2 B2 U2 F U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D' L2 R U2 L' F U B2 R U' 
475. 21.580 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D F' U' L2 B R' F2 R B2 R U' 
476. 25.290 R' L' B2 R F L B U L' U2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 
477. 23.910 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F' D R' D L D2 L' U F 
478. 18.170 L2 F' R2 L U' D L D' F R F2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 
479. 22.130 R2 F' D2 F' B' D' L U D L U2 F' D2 R2 F' B' U2 B2 D2 
480. 20.990 F' U2 D R F U' F B2 R' F' B2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 D B2 R2 U2 
481. 27.510 R' F U R D2 L' U D' L' B L2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 
482. 24.770 D2 B D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F D L' R B2 U2 L2 B' D B' F 
483. 22.170 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L F R2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 R' F 
484. 23.180 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 B' U L R U' F U2 R2 D' R 
485. 22.060 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B2 D2 R D' B L B R' D' F2 L' D' 
486. (17.090) R2 F2 R' B' U2 B D' F2 R' L' U' F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U 
487. 21.950 U R' B L2 F R2 U F' U' F U2 R' F2 B2 L' B2 L U2 R' L2 
488. 23.770 L R B2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' U F D U2 F2 R2 U F' L2 
489. 20.610 L' U' D B' D F L D' R D F2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 B' 
490. 27.830 F L2 F' D R2 L F R L F B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 
491. 18.890 L' B' L2 D' B L F L2 B2 D' R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 L' F2 R F2 D2 
492. 28.530 D' R D' F2 D2 F L2 U2 L F2 U R2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' 
493. 21.210 F R' D2 L F D R' U' L' D R L2 F2 L D2 R2 L F2 U2 F2 
494. 22.200 F' L2 B L2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F L R B' R' B R2 D2 U' B' U2 
495. 21.470 B2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 R' D L2 B' F' L2 F2 R 
496. (29.940) B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B' F2 U' B R D' R2 D F' U' 
497. (17.660) R2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 U F' R' D2 R' B' F U B2 L' 
498. 26.310 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' B R' D B2 L' B D2 B' R' 
499. 27.600 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' R' B' L R B2 D F' R2 U L 
500. 23.320 L2 D R F' U D2 B2 U F D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 F2 
501. 23.980 F D R2 D' B2 R' F' R' D' L' U' F2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 
502. 22.390 U' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' L' D2 R U2 R2 B L D R2 F R' 
503. 20.790 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R D' B' F' R U' L2 U2 B R2 
504. (28.800) U L' D2 F2 L' F' R D2 F2 D' F B D2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 
505. 27.430 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R' U' L D F' R2 F2 U B D 
506. 19.960 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D2 L' D' U2 L' B U2 R2 D' B R' F2 
507. 18.510 U2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 L2 R D L' R2 U' B R B R U2 R' 
508. 26.630 B2 D2 R' D2 L R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F U' F2 U L2 R2 
509. 26.690 R' U B U2 R D2 L2 B U' L F U2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 
510. 24.340 F L2 D2 L U' B2 U2 R' U2 D' F' D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 
511. 17.940 B2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 U F2 U L' B' F2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 D B' 
512. (28.560) F D2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 F L U F2 L B' U' F D2 R' U 
513. 21.500 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R B' D' B' U2 R' F R2 B F 
514. 19.670 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D F' L D2 B D F2 D' L D' L 
515. 24.370 L' U D2 B' D2 F' D B2 L' F' R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 L D2 R2 L' 
516. 22.130 U2 L B D B2 L U L D F' U2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B 
517. 19.010 U B2 D L2 B2 U F2 D L2 D L D' F U' L' B R' D' F2 U' 
518. 25.060 L2 D' R L U D' F' U' D2 B L2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 
519. 18.850 D F D B' R F U' L' U' D' R2 U2 R2 F2 B U2 D2 F' L2 
520. (17.090) R2 U2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 F L2 U F2 U2 L' D R2 U2 B L2 F 
521. 25.060 F L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R B R2 B2 D R2 D' L B2 D2 
522. 24.630 L2 D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B2 L F D' F R F R D2 U B' F 
523. 18.580 U2 F' R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 R2 D U F L B R F' R U' B' 
524. 25.030 F' L' B' U2 L F D R L U B2 R2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 R F2 
525. 26.800 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F D' B2 R' B F U2 B2 R F' 
526. 20.060 R2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D R' U' B' L2 F D F2 U L 
527. (17.350) D R2 U' R2 F2 D U2 L2 B' F2 R F' L2 D2 L F D' B2 
528. 21.390 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 B D2 U' F' L D' L F L2 R2 F U 
529. 26.860 U2 D L F R B' U2 R' D R U' R2 U2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 
530. 22.450 L2 B2 D' F' B' D L' B R2 U D2 F2 U2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F 
531. 21.610 D U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B D L D' B R' D2 F' U' B 
532. 21.520 L2 U R2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 B' L2 U B R' F' U L' B' D 
533. (29.420) L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L B U2 R2 U2 B2 L R2 F D' R' 
534. 24.220 B2 U L D2 F2 R2 B U F' R L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D' 
535. 27.040 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F D' L U' F' U' R' B2 D' R U 
536. 24.350 B2 R2 B2 L B D' B R' U' F2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B2 D2 
537. 27.710 U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B' L' D F2 R B' D F' L2 
538. 24.110 L2 B L2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R U L B' D2 U' F' D' B L 
539. 24.330 B L U F' R' L' F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F U2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 
540. 22.420 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D B F U2 L B L2 F R2 
541. 22.240 U' L' U2 D2 L' U D F' B R F2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' D2 B2 
542. 21.870 D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 L' U2 R' B' D' L' R' D 
543. 19.640 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F L2 D' U2 F2 L F R2 U2 
544. 28.340 D2 F2 L2 F D2 B D2 L2 B U2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' L R D B' R2 D 
545. 21.640 B D' B D L B' R' L' F' U B2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 
546. 26.070 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U B' D L U R' U F R' B 
547. 20.180 U B' L2 F' B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 D2 
548. 24.470 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F' U' L F' R D F' R2 B L D2 
549. 21.480 U2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U R2 U B F U2 L2 U F2 D L' B' D' U' 
550. 27.320 L F' B' L2 F' B2 R2 D' B' R' D2 L U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F2 
551. 24.980 F D2 F R' D' F R F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 
552. 25.110 U2 F U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 L' R D' F' U2 R U2 R' D B 
553. 20.470 U' B2 D L' F2 R D R2 F L2 B2 L' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' B2 
554. 22.840 R' D2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 D' L' B R D2 F U2 B2 U' L2 
555. 22.690 U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 R' F' L B L2 U' R B' D F' U2 
556. 21.920 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 R D F' U R' U2 B D L' B2 R 
557. (32.050) U2 R' B2 D' L2 F U2 R' F U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R B2 U2 B2 
558. 19.020 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 F' U2 F' D F' D2 U' B2 F' U2 L F2 D 
559. 27.710 L2 U2 F R2 B2 U D2 F L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F 
560. 22.470 D' R D' L' D R L' D B' U2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 D' 
561. 22.940 U R F2 D L2 B2 R2 B' L' D2 B2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 D2 
562. 27.580 L' F U R' U R F2 L' B' L' U2 R F2 U2 L D2 B2 R' D2 L' 
563. (33.560) L' B2 L D2 R2 D2 L F2 R' U' B L' D' B L' U2 R B' F 
564. 21.020 U R2 D' L' F2 D L' U F L' D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 
565. 25.240 D U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R D L' F2 U B' L2 R U 
566. 20.610 L2 D2 L' B' U F D2 B2 U R D L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 
567. 21.400 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B R D L' D U' B' L2 R B' 
568. 23.390 B' R B2 D L' F' R F L' U F D2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 
569. 20.140 F' L' B R L D' F' D2 R' D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' 
570. 26.410 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 L' F' U' B' L2 B2 L B' U2 F 
571. 22.460 F2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R2 D' R B2 F' L B D' L' R2 F' 
572. 23.990 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' U' F' D' L' U' B2 U2 B' D R 
573. 22.260 D' B R2 F B L' D R D2 F U2 R U2 F2 U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 B2 
574. 21.360 L B' U2 R' U' B2 L F' D' L U2 F R2 F L2 F B2 R2 B' L2 F' 
575. (39.710) B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 L' B' U' B U2 R' F R' B R2 
576. 27.560 B2 R D2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 D B R' U' R' F L' B' D B 
577. 21.410 L B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 R' D2 R' D2 B' D2 R2 U' F2 L U2 R F' 
578. 25.850 F2 U2 L D2 U2 L' R' F2 R F' L' U L F2 D' B L2 D R2 
579. 22.560 R' F2 B' L F D' R' F B L' F U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B U2 
580. 20.080 R' U2 L F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L D2 U F' L2 U2 L B L2 R' U2 F 
581. 22.880 B2 R2 B R L D' R2 U' F D' R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F' 
582. 23.390 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B U L' B' L2 D' B D B U2 
583. 25.830 F B' R F2 D2 F' U' L' U D R2 U2 B' R2 L2 D2 F L2 F L2 B 
584. 26.470 U2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' B L2 F' D2 U F' D' R' D' B 
585. 23.610 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F D2 R' U L U L2 D L2 F' L2 
586. 24.240 B' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F' L' D' L2 R B2 R B' D' F2 
587. 25.770 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L' U' R' B2 L2 U B' D' R2 
588. 20.030 L' B L U' F B2 R' B' R L' F2 D2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 
589. 19.440 F R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 D B' U2 L' U' B2 F' D' U 
590. 21.510 R2 F2 R' F2 R B2 L2 R' U2 R2 B U B2 L2 B D U' F' U2 B' R' 
591. 23.880 F' D2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' D L B D2 L' F U L2 R B 
592. 18.300 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F D B' D B2 D2 L U2 F R' 
593. 22.140 U2 F2 D U2 R2 U B2 D' B R' B2 U R B2 L2 U B' D2 
594. 19.760 D' B' R F U' B' L' D F' R D2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 U 
595. 24.560 L2 R U2 R F2 L B2 D2 B R' D' U2 F2 R2 F D U' R2 
596. 20.670 L B' D F U D F2 L B L F' B L2 F B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' 
597. 24.430 L D2 B2 L' B2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 B' D U L U2 F2 R B R2 F2 
598. 20.030 R2 F L2 U2 B' F D2 B' R2 F D2 R B' F L R2 F' R2 D2 U' F 
599. 23.030 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U' R2 D' L B D2 U2 L' B2 U' R2 F 
600. 20.940 D' R2 F2 R2 B' U L' F2 R B L2 D' B2 U R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 
601. 19.420 R2 U B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F' U' F L U2 F' R' B L' B' 
602. 19.910 F L2 F2 L' U2 B U' B2 R F' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 
603. 19.920 U2 B F L2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 F' U L D' L' B2 L' B2 F U2 
604. 21.000 F' B U' F2 R D R2 F' D' R F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 
605. 19.720 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R F2 D' F L' B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R U2 
606. 22.920 B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L U' F' R2 U2 L' D2 R' D' U' 
607. 22.160 L2 F R2 B U2 B' F' R2 B' F2 U' F' R2 D' B' U2 B2 U F' 
608. 23.320 D2 L B2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 D B' F D F' D' U F2 L U2 F' 
609. 25.120 L' B R U R2 F' L B2 D R2 L F2 U2 L U2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 
610. 25.620 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' U' F' L' F' D B U L' U2 F D 
611. 19.490 U2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 F' D2 U L F' L R' U2 F R' 
612. 22.350 R F2 B2 R2 D' B U' L' B2 L' U2 F R2 U2 F' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 
613. (29.340) D' R2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U2 B U' R' B F' D L2 F2 L' B' D 
614. 21.310 L F L2 U B2 R' B' U F2 U' D2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 
615. 22.800 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L' R' D2 F' R B F2 D 
616. 19.660 L2 U' L' U B2 U2 L2 U F L U2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U 
617. 21.900 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 U' F' R2 U F2 U2 R' U B D' 
618. 20.270 F' U2 R U F' B R D L U R2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 L D2 F2 
619. (17.430) L' F2 L' U2 L' U F2 D B R2 L D2 F2 R L2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 
620. 24.590 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' L D2 F' R F2 U2 B2 D B U' 
621. 22.640 B2 U B2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 U R2 B R2 B2 L R' D U' R' B 
622. 22.240 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F' L' R F2 U B U' B2 U2 L2 
623. 25.900 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F L2 D2 R' D' U B' L B2 D' L2 
624. 20.950 B2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L' R' U2 B2 R' U' B2 D2 F' D U L' B2 R F 
625. 24.560 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 B U' L U' B U' B 
626. 22.870 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B D2 L' U' B' L' R2 F L R 
627. 18.700 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L U' B D F' L F' L' R D F' 
628. 22.110 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 R' B2 L U B R D2 L F U2 
629. 24.060 U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 B2 F L2 R F R2 B U B2 D U2 
630. 23.730 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L D2 B L2 R B R2 B U L 
631. 17.990 U2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B L D F' L' R' U' L2 R D2 F' 
632. 21.590 D2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 D2 U L2 R' D R2 D' B2 R F D 
633. 25.450 B' D2 B R' D' B' R F R D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 
634. (16.620) F R2 F2 L' B' U F R F' B U B2 R2 U B2 U D2 F2 L2 D' R2 
635. (29.740) L2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L D L F L D B' R' 
636. 21.630 R2 F' D' B' R' B2 L B2 D' R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' 
637. 21.260 R' F2 R2 L' B2 U L' B2 L' F' R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L2 F D2 B' 
638. 25.910 D2 R' F' D2 B' D' L' D2 B R' D2 R U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 R' 
639. 18.300 R L' B' L' D' B R U B' R F2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 
640. 20.440 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R' F R D F' U B2 R' B2 U 
641. 25.810 R2 B' L U' D L' D R' U' R F' U2 F2 D2 B L2 B' U2 D2 
642. 21.920 L R F2 U2 R D2 U2 L R2 B2 D' L U L' F' D B D2 R' D2 
643. 23.280 F2 R2 B U' B L D' F2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 
644. 21.530 R2 D2 B U2 B F D2 B' R2 D2 F L' R' U2 B' D R U' R' B2 L2 
645. 23.110 B U L D' R U2 L U L2 B U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 
646. 21.230 U' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U R2 B D' R2 D U' R' B' F L' F2 
647. 23.000 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U2 R F2 L U' L2 U' R B' F D 
648. 27.550 D2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L' R2 D U' B L' B2 U 
649. (17.750) L F' L' F2 L' B' R2 F R F2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 
650. 24.020 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R F U B' D U2 B' R2 B D L' 
651. 18.660 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B D R' D' U F2 U2 R B F' 
652. 17.990 F L2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F L' B F L2 D' L' R U' L2 
653. 22.610 D' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R' F' L' U' R2 B F D U L2 
654. 19.190 R B' U' F B2 U' B2 R' U R' B' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F 
655. 22.630 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 R' B' F U L2 R F D' B' L 
656. 28.240 R2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 R' B2 L2 U L U2 F' R' B' F2 
657. (29.650) L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 L' R2 D B F2 D' F' U R 
658. 19.910 U B' L' F2 L D2 F' D L' B L F2 D2 R L2 B2 L D2 B2 L 
659. 23.870 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 R D U2 F2 L D' L' U B' U2 L2 
660. 28.530 L B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R D' U2 R' B' U F U' L' U2 F' 
661. 22.990 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' B F' D L' U R B2 D F2 
662. 27.790 L' U' R B' L U2 D' L2 U' R F' D2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' 
663. 19.450 U2 B' D' R' F2 D2 F D L U2 F2 U B2 D B2 U D2 B2 U' L2 
664. (15.180) L D2 R2 L2 F' L2 B' L D' L2 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 
665. 21.320 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' D2 L' B' D B D' U' L' F R 
666. (17.320) R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B' F' L U' R' B F D L F2 L2 U2 
667. 19.560 L2 B' L2 F L2 B' R2 B D B F' R U R F D' F' 
668. 24.360 F' L2 F R U' B R2 D2 R' F' U B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 
669. 24.680 U F2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U2 B' F' L U' F U2 L2 D U2 
670. 20.420 L2 D2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F L2 F' U F2 L' B' U2 F U' L' D2 L F' 
671. (30.100) L2 B' R D F' L' U D R U2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 L U2 
672. 27.760 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R' D U2 R2 F' D' F2 L F2 
673. 19.850 R2 B2 D' U L2 U' B2 L2 D L' B' F' D B' L2 U F' L U2 
674. 21.820 F2 R2 B' L2 B F' L2 D2 L2 F2 L D' B' F D' B2 R2 D' B' U' 
675. 24.870 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 U B2 D F' U2 L B2 D2 B' D' F' R2 U2 
676. 23.230 D B R2 F2 D' L B' D' R' L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 D R2 L2 
677. (17.700) F L2 U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 B2 R F' D L2 F' D F2 U R' D' 
678. 21.810 D2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 F R U2 B2 U F2 U2 L 
679. 26.170 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 L B2 F2 D2 U' B L' U2 F L B2 
680. (28.710) B' R2 F2 R' U F D2 L' F' R' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 U 
681. 23.590 F2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 R D2 F L2 F' D U' L B' D2 B2 L2 
682. (16.270) D2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 B' D L' U L B' R2 U' B F2 
683. 24.210 U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 U R2 D B R U B' L2 B L2 F' L' 
684. 21.700 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L D U B' U' L D2 B U' 
685. (17.150) B2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 F U' R2 F D' B' L R D U2 L2 
686. 25.960 R' U B2 L B' U L' F' L F' D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 B2 U R2 U2 
687. 22.700 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U B F' D' L' B D L R D' 
688. 25.960 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 F R' D F2 L' D' B' D2 B2 F' 
689. 22.700 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R' U B2 D L B' D B2 U2 F U2 
690. 21.640 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R' D R2 F L' D' L' D2 B2 R' B2 
691. 22.400 F D R' D F U' B D L2 F' B2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R D2 L' B2 D2 
692. (14.980) L' B R U2 D' F' L2 D' L' U' D2 F D2 B' D2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 
693. 19.160 D' F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U B' R U2 F' R B R U B D 
694. 20.330 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 D' L D F' L' B R2 F L' U2 
695. 19.480 F2 D2 L D2 R' D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' L R D' B F' R 
696. (16.570) R' L2 B2 R L2 F2 B R' D R2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 U R2 F2 
697. 24.600 L U2 L F2 U2 L2 R' F2 R U L B' R D' F U' B' U2 B 
698. 22.290 R2 F R2 F D2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 D B U2 B R2 F2 L R 
699. 27.080 L' U B L D' F2 L U' F2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 F D2 B R2 D2 
700. 26.650 U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U B R' U F' D' L F U R 
701. 21.250 D' R B R2 L' F' D R' D B U B2 R2 F2 B2 D' B2 D2 
702. 23.660 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 D' B' F D' U L F D' L' D' 
703. 22.590 D L' F2 U2 B' R2 L' U L2 B' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 
704. 28.010 D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D U B2 F U' L B' F2 D' R2 B' L2 D2 
705. 23.730 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 U' L D2 F' U' B' D2 F2 L R B U' 
706. (16.630) R2 D2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 B D' R B F R D2 U R' U2 
707. 19.920 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L U' B R F U F U B2 D R2 
708. 20.910 L2 B U L2 F R U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 B2 R' L' 
709. 18.080 U B2 R D R2 F2 U' F' L2 D2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 
710. 21.870 L2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 F2 U' R2 D' R' B' F R 
711. 24.680 L2 U' F U' L' D' L2 F B2 D L' B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 R 
712. 23.850 B2 U F2 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 R F2 L' F R D2 B L F D2 
713. 19.080 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U' R F' D2 L U2 F R' D B 
714. 19.900 B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R' B' L2 B2 U L2 F L2 U2 B' 
715. 27.360 B' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 U L2 R F2 D U2 R' D2 U L' 
716. 23.370 B2 L' U D F R B L' B U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 
717. 21.470 B2 R' B2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 U B' R F2 L' B2 F' D U' F 
718. 23.250 F B U' D' L B' L2 U B' L' B R2 F U2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B 
719. 22.850 U F2 R2 U F' R' D' B' R L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 
720. (17.590) L B2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R U2 F2 U L2 F R2 B2 D' R2 B' D L2 
721. (29.200) R D2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 B' R D R2 F' L' F' D L2 F' U 
722. 20.690 U R' L F D2 L F L B' D F' B U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 
723. 21.340 D' F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' F' L' F2 U2 F R2 
724. (15.080) D' R2 D' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B' F2 R' U2 L2 B R U2 
725. (17.480) R' B2 U' B2 L' B2 R' L2 D' B' U R2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 R2 
726. 24.450 L U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L U' R D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B D' F 
727. 18.100 R B R D B R2 F U' F' R F2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R D2 R2 
728. (31.500) B' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 D B' R' B D2 R' D L2 B' F2 
729. (33.290) F2 D F2 R2 D2 U F2 U B2 R U2 B U' F' L B2 D' B' D2 
730. 26.830 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 D R D2 F2 R' U2 B D L2 D 
731. 22.200 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U L' D2 L' F U F' L U B 
732. 24.110 L U' F U' D B L' U' R F' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 U 
733. 23.560 F2 R L F' D' F2 L' U F U' F2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 
734. 24.030 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 B' F L F2 R' U B2 L' F' D' 
735. (16.540) U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 R' B2 L2 B2 D' U F D2 R B' U F2 U2 
736. 23.400 R2 D2 L2 F R2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 R B' R2 F U F' L2 R' D R' F' 
737. 24.900 R D2 R U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 F D R' U2 F' D' U' F2 R' U2 
738. 21.300 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B' D' U F R' U2 R2 F2 R U R 
739. (17.050) L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F R' U2 L D' L R2 D F2 L' 
740. 20.310 D R F' B2 R' U R2 F2 U' R B R2 F' L2 F B' L2 D2 R2 
741. 22.780 B2 R2 D R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L B R B D' B D2 U' L' F D 
742. 20.980 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 B' L R' B L' F U' L B R2 
743. 22.280 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R F D2 L' D' R D R D' B 
744. 18.680 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U B U2 F' R U L B' D' F' 
745. 22.710 L2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 R D2 L U' L' D2 F R' F2 L B R' U 
746. 19.990 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R U2 R' U F2 R U' L' R2 D2 F' U 
747. 22.770 L2 D2 B L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' U R2 B2 D' F' U2 R' U2 R2 
748. 25.990 F2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L U2 B2 L' B R' F D B L 
749. 22.160 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 B L2 D2 U' F L2 U' B F R U B 
750. 21.000 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L U B2 R U B D2 F D' U 
751. 24.270 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D' R' U' B2 U R' F' D2 L B R 
752. 23.400 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R' B' U2 F R D' R2 D B F2 D 
753. 21.090 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 F U2 B F L' D F D2 R F' D L2 F2 R2 
754. 23.380 L2 B' L2 B U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F D R' B2 D L' R D2 L2 U' 
755. 20.070 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B2 L' B D2 R B2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 
756. 22.540 R2 L' B' U' R' F' R U R' F R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D 
757. 21.780 D L2 U R2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L B U2 L' U2 F' U B R2 D' B' 
758. 21.160 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' B F' U' F' R F2 D' R' B2 
759. (16.700) F2 U2 B2 L D2 L D2 U2 R' B2 D2 U B' D2 F L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 
760. 20.860 B U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L' D2 R U B2 R' B2 U2 F L 
761. 19.680 D' L' F U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' B' D2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 B2 
762. 21.200 B' D2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U' L2 U2 R2 B L U' F' D 
763. 22.070 B2 U2 R' B2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' U B D' R' D2 U B2 F' 
764. 27.830 D' R D B' D L D F D' R F U2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 
765. 19.100 U B2 L F U R' D2 F U' R' U2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 F' 
766. 21.040 F' L U F R' D' F2 D' B U' L' F2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 L' 
767. 20.210 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R D' R2 D B2 L F' U2 L' R' 
768. 19.120 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' L' U L F' D2 R' U' F' D2 
769. 20.000 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U L2 D B' U' L B' R' F' D' R2 U F' 
770. 22.470 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 F R D2 B2 L F U R B D' 
771. 20.010 U R D B U D2 L' U2 F R' U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 
772. 21.350 F' R2 F2 U' L2 D' L F' R B R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U D2 R2 
773. 23.850 B' D F R2 D B' R U2 D2 B' D B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 
774. 20.840 U2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' L' B' L D' U2 B' L U' 
775. 21.040 B2 L B2 R D2 R U2 R D2 B2 R' U B D B' L F' L2 U' R2 D2 
776. 20.170 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 F L' U B' F U' B' D' F L U 
777. 19.110 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D U B' L B2 R2 B D' F' L2 U R' 
778. 19.310 F2 L2 R' U2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D R' U R' U' B2 U' B D 
779. 19.560 L2 D2 F D2 B' L2 F U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U L2 F2 U B D2 F' U2 R 
780. 25.820 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 F L B' F2 D R F D' F D' B U' 
781. 23.410 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 R D U2 B R2 D' R U' B' L' 
782. (15.850) R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' D' L R2 U2 R D2 B' L2 F2 
783. 22.240 L U D' R L F U2 R' F2 U D2 L' D2 B2 R L2 D2 R D2 R U2 
784. 24.280 B' F R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 R' F2 L' F U2 R D B R F' 
785. 21.000 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' L D2 U' L F2 L2 R2 F L2 B' 
786. 22.820 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 U B D' B F D' R' B L D' 
787. 22.570 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 L F R' U' F' D L2 R F' U' L 
788. 23.300 F U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R B' F' D' F U R' F' U L2 
789. 21.640 R' F U R U2 F D R U R D2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 F' B2 R2 U2 F' 
790. 19.280 B' L2 F L2 U2 L2 B' F2 R2 F' U' F L2 B R U L F' D2 R2 
791. 26.640 F2 U L D2 L B' L F2 U' D F' U2 F D2 F D2 B' U2 D2 B' D2 
792. 24.760 D R' B2 R2 F' B2 L D' F' D' R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 
793. 26.090 R U2 B L' F U F B D' R' U D' L2 F2 U F2 B2 U R2 L2 U 
794. 19.690 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 L R2 B' L2 D' R' F' D' U' F U2 L 
795. 23.940 B' D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 U R' B L D' F2 U2 F U' B' L2 
796. 22.490 R F D' B U' F' R' U R' U B2 D2 L U2 D2 B2 L' U2 D2 L' U2 
797. (30.640) R' D2 F2 D R' D' L2 D' B' D2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 
798. 28.230 L2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 L' D2 F' D B2 R B F' R' F' D2 U' 
799. 19.730 D2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 R B' L D2 B R' U2 B' R2 F' 
800. 20.250 F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B F2 D' L D2 F R' F' R2 F2 
801. (16.980) D' R B U2 R' L' F2 B' L2 U' D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 
802. 23.790 D L U2 B U2 D' F L2 B2 R' F2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 
803. 25.150 R B2 R' D2 L D2 L2 R' U2 R' B' D U F' D2 B U' B2 F R B 
804. 22.550 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U' L' R U' R F2 U2 L2 B' L' 
805. 20.620 D' R' F2 L U' R' F' B' U' F U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 
806. 24.210 B' L2 B L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 F L2 D U B R D R' B' D L 
807. 20.770 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F' L R' D' B2 U' R B' F2 D2 
808. 20.530 D' F R' L B' D2 R U' R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 R2 L' 
809. 21.470 U2 R' D' L D2 B L' B2 U' R L2 B L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 
810. 22.980 B2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 F' D2 U L' F R U' 
811. 23.820 F' D2 L' B R F2 U D' F R D' L2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D' 
812. 22.890 L2 B U F D2 R L2 B' U2 F' D2 R' U2 B2 R L D2 F2 L' B2 D2 
813. 27.500 L2 B L2 B' U2 B2 F R2 B2 L2 F' L' B F R B' U' L' D' F2 R' 
814. 27.050 R2 F D' R' B2 U' F R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 F' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B 
815. 24.700 F2 D' F R' L' D2 B U2 F D' R B2 L D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 R B2 
816. (31.940) U2 B F D2 R2 F L2 B2 F' R' U F' R U' L' B' F2 D F2 
817. 26.360 U' B' D2 L B2 L2 D' R D' F D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 
818. 24.240 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 D F' R2 F' L' F U2 L B U2 
819. 22.190 U2 L B2 D2 L F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R' B' L U' R' B' D U' B F2 R' 
820. 21.970 R' U B R' B D L D R F' U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D L2 
821. 22.270 F' L2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 B' L D2 B D' R' U2 B2 D L2 F' 
822. 24.940 U2 L U2 F D F' L' B' R' F2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' 
823. 20.220 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R' F' U B D L2 U2 L2 R F 
824. (32.290) R2 L2 U' F D' R' B' U' F2 L F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U' D2 
825. 21.840 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 R D R D F2 R D2 U2 F' U2 
826. 20.810 U R2 U F2 D L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 F' L2 U F2 L2 D' L B R' 
827. 18.290 D2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 B L R' B L' D' U2 B U F2 
828. 24.140 B R U R2 D' L2 F' B L' F L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 
829. 22.310 U2 B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' F2 R2 B' L' D2 R' B D2 R2 U' R U' 
830. 20.460 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 F D2 F' U' R B L U2 B D' U L 
831. 19.760 R U2 F U2 F2 L' D B2 U F' L' D2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R L' 
832. 27.750 D' R B2 L2 B2 U R U L F R2 F U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 
833. 19.400 F L' U' F2 D' R' D B' U' L' U2 B R2 L2 B L2 B U2 D2 L2 
834. 22.850 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L D' B2 F' L U F L2 D U2 
835. 18.340 U2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 L U2 F2 D2 U' R' B' L D2 B' D' U R2 F2 
836. 20.540 D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U L2 D' L2 U' L F R' D' R' 
837. (31.470) F R B2 U L' U F2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 D F2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 
838. 23.690 D2 B' L2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' L2 R U L2 U R2 B L D2 U' 
839. (33.220) L U2 F2 L' D2 L B2 D2 L F U' F' L' U2 F' D' L2 U' F2 
840. 22.390 B' U' F2 B2 R D' R2 U F B' R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 U 
841. 24.930 F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U L' U' R' D' L' D B F2 R F 
842. 22.280 U L2 F L' U2 F' R F2 U B' U' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D' 
843. 22.370 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R U' L F L' U B L U' 
844. 22.160 R' D' R' B2 R F' B R2 U2 R L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 
845. 22.900 U2 F2 B U2 R D' R' U B' R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 L 
846. 25.720 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B U F2 U2 L F' R' B' F U' 
847. 21.340 B D2 B2 R2 U F' U' D' R' F U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F U2 F' R2 B 
848. 21.320 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F' R' F R' B2 L2 F2 
849. 18.610 R2 U L2 B2 D' U B2 F2 R2 D' F R D2 U2 R' B2 L' F' R U2 
850. 22.760 U' L' U2 B R' B' D F' U' D L2 D2 F R2 D2 B L2 F R2 B D2 
851. 27.290 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 B' U' R2 F' R2 D' F2 L' R2 
852. 18.990 F R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 U' R' B' R2 B L2 F' R2 D B' 
853. 23.330 U D' R2 U L D2 L F' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 
854. 20.190 D2 B U F2 B' L2 B U B' L' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 
855. (16.930) F U' R U B' L B' U R2 F' R2 U2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 R' U2 R' 
856. (28.540) F L2 D2 U2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B R2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R B' 
857. 25.320 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B U2 B D2 U2 L' F' D2 F2 U' F U2 F U2 L' 
858. 23.310 L' F R' B' R' D' F U2 B U' R2 F2 D2 R F2 R F2 U2 F2 
859. 18.180 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 D U' R2 B2 U2 B' U L D F D F' L B D2 
860. (14.920) U' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L' B2 D' U B2 L' B' U2 F D 
861. 23.170 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' B2 L' D U R' F D 
862. 24.300 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 L R2 B' U2 F D' B2 L' B R 
863. 26.670 D2 B D R F2 U' F2 D F' L' U2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U 
864. 26.620 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F' L R U' B2 D2 B' R' D2 L2 D' 
865. 26.610 U2 R F2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R D R2 D2 B2 D' L' B2 D F R' 
866. (29.080) D2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 R D' B2 R' U2 B' L2 R' B' D2 
867. 26.110 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L R2 U' R F2 D' R U' B' U' R D' 
868. 25.930 U' R' F' U2 R2 L B R' U B U' F2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U2 L2 D R2 
869. 23.880 F2 U2 L U2 B' L2 F' R' B D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 
870. 23.240 L U' B L B' L F R2 U B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 
871. 24.660 U' F L' U F' D' B' U2 B' U R' F2 U2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R 
872. 26.310 U2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' B R2 U R' B2 R2 D F' U2 R2 
873. 25.710 L2 B U2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 D L' B2 D' U2 B D L F D' U 
874. 18.350 L' U2 D' F B' R' L F U' B R' F2 R' U2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 
875. (33.395) U R2 D R2 L2 U2 F L U R' F2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 B' 
876. 20.643 L2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B D2 L B2 R F R2 D' L2 U' B F 
877. 25.281 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R' B2 U B' D U' L' D B2 D 
878. 21.361 B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R B' L' F' D2 F2 D U2 F L' 
879. (32.264) F B R U D2 B' U2 F2 U F L2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 D F2 B2 
880. 22.651 U' R2 F U2 R' B' U2 D L' U D2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D2 
881. (28.741) F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 D U' R U2 F D R2 B L2 B D' R 
882. (17.339) D' F' R' B U L F' L2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 
883. 19.704 B' U2 B D2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D B' F2 L F2 D' F' U2 R' U 
884. (29.483) D B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' R' U' F' L' R D L' B' R2 
885. 27.231 B R L' U2 R' D B2 U2 R' F' R2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 D2 L' 
886. 25.128 F' B' R' B R' L B' D L B' U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' 
887. 19.616 R2 U L2 D B2 D' U' L2 R2 F L' R2 F2 U' B' F' U F' L 
888. (29.903) B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B U' B D' U2 F L R' 
889. 22.218 F' B' U' F' B2 D' F R' U R F2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 
890. 21.003 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B U2 B2 F R2 B' R' D2 U' L F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R' 
891. 18.000 B' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' F L' D' U R' D' U' B' D' U' R2 
892. (29.400) F2 R2 L2 U' F' U2 L2 U R F D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 
893. (32.305) R B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R D' R2 B' R2 F U' L B R2 U 
894. 26.522 D2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L R2 U' L D' B2 U2 B' D' B' F' R' 
895. 18.415 R U F B2 L B2 R2 B L D B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R 
896. 23.624 B' R' D2 F' U' B2 D' L' D' F' D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U D2 F2 L2 B2 
897. (17.852) U2 B U2 F U2 L2 B' U2 B U2 B2 L' U' L2 U' R2 B D' F U2 L 
898. 23.930 L' B' D' B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' U2 D2 L 
899. 22.500 U R L2 U' D R F B' L' U D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 
900. 23.600 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 R U' B L2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 
901. 21.340 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' L F U R' B' L2 U' L' U' 
902. 21.550 U2 B D2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' L2 D' F D2 B2 R B2 F R2 B D' 
903. (15.220) L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' D2 F2 L F D L B2 U' 
904. 21.650 F' B U D R2 D2 R F' D' B D2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 R B2 L B2 
905. (16.270) R U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 D' R2 F' D' L B2 D2 L2 D' R' 
906. 24.870 F D2 F2 R2 F L2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L B U2 L2 F R' U R B D' 
907. 21.740 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D' B2 F R' U L' U2 F2 
908. 23.420 F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 R B2 L' F L' U F L2 B R2 
909. (16.770) U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 B L D2 F2 U R2 B U F2 L B 
910. 24.750 D' B' R F R F' U' D' B2 L' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 D R2 B2 U' L2 
911. (17.050) R U B D2 B' D' R' B2 L2 F B2 L' B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L' 
912. 21.010 U' R' U B2 L' D2 F2 B D' F B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 
913. 19.070 R2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B' F U' F D' U2 F' L B2 R' 
914. 19.220 U2 R' F B2 D' R U F B L2 F2 L U2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 
915. 23.460 L2 D R2 D U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B' F2 R B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 
916. 20.810 B U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B R' D2 F2 R2 F U' L2 R2 B' U 
917. 24.420 L2 U' R L' D' F' L2 B R' F' R' B2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 L U2 R 
918. 21.810 D L U2 F2 D2 F D R F L F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F B2 R2 
919. 23.750 R' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B' U' D L' B2 L' U2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 R 
920. 19.370 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R D2 L2 U' F' L' D' R B' 
921. 20.240 U B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D U2 R2 F D' R D2 R D B D' F 
922. 25.940 F B D' B' U F2 R2 L' U2 F' R' B2 R L2 D2 R F2 R' F2 
923. 18.570 R' B' D L' D2 B' U2 B2 L' F B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 D2 F' 
924. 25.340 F' L2 U2 R2 F R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 D F' R B U2 L B' U' R F' 
925. 21.530 R2 B F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 R U2 B R' B' D F' U2 R' B2 
926. 25.050 U' F U' F U' R2 U L U' R' F2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 D L2 F2 
927. 22.340 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L F2 R U2 B' U2 L B L' D' L2 D R F' 
928. 27.030 R2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 D L' B2 R U F D L' B F 
929. 21.630 R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B' L2 F' L2 U' F' R' U2 F R' 
930. 22.140 U R L2 F R L' F2 U' R B2 R2 L' U2 F2 B2 L B2 U2 
931. (28.810) U2 R2 B L' U' B L B' R' D R' F2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R U2 L' 
932. 26.770 R2 F' U2 B L2 R2 D2 F R2 F' L B2 F L' U' L R' U L' B' 
933. 24.930 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U B' L2 F2 U' R B' L F L' D 
934. 20.770 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 U2 F' L B F' U' L2 B2 R D' F2 U 
935. 21.530 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 F' R U' L2 B2 R U F L' U 
936. 20.200 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B' D' L' D' B' R' D' L2 B D' F2 
937. 21.320 F2 D' R' U2 B2 U2 B U B' D F2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 U 
938. 18.410 B U2 B R' L' U L' B' D F' L2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 U' F2 
939. 27.500 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L D R' B' F' D2 R' U B' F2 L 
940. (28.590) F B U B2 L' F B' D R' U2 B' D2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 F L2 B2 
941. 23.360 D2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 L B' F' R' B' R2 D F2 D R 
942. 19.660 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L F2 R' D' B L' U2 F' U R2 B2 U' R' 
943. 24.710 B R2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 U F' L' R U' F2 D R F2 U 
944. (30.010) U' B2 D U B2 L2 D B2 R2 U L F U B D2 B L R2 B2 R' 
945. 20.370 R2 U' D' F' R F2 D' L B' R2 U B2 U2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D L2 
946. 23.250 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R' B D' R2 U F L' B2 D2 L' 
947. 25.915 D' R U B' U' F' R' D L2 F' L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 U F2 D' L2 
948. 21.871 B2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 B' R' B2 U B U F U R F2 
949. 22.971 B' R' U R' F' D L B2 U2 B' R F2 L U2 D2 L2 U2 R' L' U2 
950. 22.361 F2 D2 L B2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' U L2 D' F' U' F R B2 R 
951. 24.694 B' U B' U F' L2 D F R' U2 B' L2 B D2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 
952. 19.418 U L2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 U L' D2 B' D B' F' L' R2 U' R 
953. 22.761 R' B L2 D' B' L2 B R' F' R2 F' L2 B D2 B R2 F' L2 F 
954. 19.922 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 U' B' U2 L U L B2 
955. 19.000 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 B' D U R' F R2 B' L F2 D 
956. 21.090 F D2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 F R' B' D' L' U2 L2 D L2 R' 
957. 23.001 L' U L2 D B L2 U2 L' D B' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 F' L2 
958. 20.015 U L2 U' R2 D F2 U B2 D' R' D' F' L2 U' F' U B' L' F' 
959. 21.285 R2 B2 D U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R F L' U2 R2 U' L R B' L' 
960. 22.827 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 L' R2 D2 F' D B' L' D' U2 B U' L' B' 
961. 21.454 F2 U2 F2 L' R D2 R2 U2 R' B2 D B' D' F L R' F R' D2 
962. 19.363 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L R2 B F D' B L U' L2 
963. (28.665) L2 U R2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' B' L B2 F' U' R' D U2 
964. 28.000 R2 F R2 B F2 R2 F R2 U2 L' D B' F' R' U R2 B' R F' 
965. (28.665) F2 D U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' F U B F U F2 U' F D' U' 
966. 22.661 F R' U' D2 B R U2 B2 U L B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B2 
967. 22.277 L2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 R F' D2 L F2 D' B D2 U L' 
968. 20.783 R F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U' D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 L' 
969. 20.646 R' L2 F D B2 R F' U2 B L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 
970. 25.594 F R B R' D' R L F' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 F' B2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 
971. 23.385 L2 F U2 R2 B F R2 F' L2 D2 F' D F2 L' B' D B2 R U B D 
972. 24.503 U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' D U B' R F2 D2 L' B U L 
973. 24.654 L B2 D2 L' B L D2 B' L B U F2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 F2 U' 
974. 26.503 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F L B2 R D R B L U R 
975. 20.260 R2 U' L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B L' B U2 B' R' D F' U R2 U2 
976. 22.190 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 D R U2 L D U2 L' B' F2 R' B U2 
977. (17.230) B2 R2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B2 U R' B R D' F' L B2 D' F2 R2 U 
978. 21.940 L F' U2 B R' D R2 B U2 F D' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 
979. 23.420 L2 U' R2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 D U' F L2 U2 F2 U' R' B D L' D 
980. 19.940 F2 U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U F' R2 U' B2 U L D B' U2 B2 
981. (16.940) R2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U F2 U2 L' B2 D B2 F2 L' B2 R' B' F 
982. 24.540 B U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 R U F' D' B' R2 D' B' R' F2 
983. 21.750 D' F2 D L' B' U R2 F2 L' F D B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 
984. 19.810 F' U' F' D F' B R2 U L' F U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U' D 
985. 26.210 F2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' D2 U' F2 L' D B' F U R2 
986. 25.890 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B L D' B' U F2 D' R' B2 R 
987. 20.460 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 D B D U' R' F' D2 L D' B2 
988. 22.600 R' D F' U2 B2 D' L' B U F2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 
989. 25.960 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F U2 L F' U B' U2 R U2 F2 
990. 21.460 U2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 R U2 L' D2 R' D' F L D U R' D2 L' D U' 
991. 23.880 U2 B2 D F2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B F' D L2 B R B' U B2 D2 
992. 24.070 L2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B U2 B' F2 D' B' L R' D' 
993. (30.800) R2 U2 F L2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F U' B2 U' L' U' R2 F' D L 
994. 26.190 B R' L' F U' B2 L D2 R' F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 
995. 20.400 F B2 R F' D' F R2 B2 L' F B2 L' F2 R D2 R U2 L B2 L 
996. 24.880 R2 U D2 L D2 R D F L' U R2 F D2 F R2 F L2 D2 F D2 
997. 21.480 R2 F2 B' R B2 R2 D F R2 U R2 U2 L' B2 U2 L U2 B2 R U2 L 
998. 22.080 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 B' U' F' U2 B' R F D L2 
999. 22.420 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' R' U2 R' B' R2 B' D' B' F L2 U' L' R' 
1000. 22.890 R D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 U2 R2 U2 R' B L R' U2 F U' R2 D L2 U'


----------



## kcl (Jul 20, 2014)

All OLL's sub 1 except number 4, all PLL's sub 1 except N perms, (although I've only managed f perm once). This is my effort to make my LL up to par with my F2L.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Some official PBs
> 
> 11.35 3x3 average, 10.27 single
> 3.33 2x2 average
> ...



Congratulations! Good luck at AC2014?


----------



## TDM (Jul 20, 2014)

137. 10.66 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U' B R2 F2 L F D F' D B'

Not a _great_ time, but very good for one of my least favourite dot OLLs and a G perm.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 20, 2014)

lol idek how this happened, it felt slow

22.26 Uw B2 F D2 Rw2 F Uw' U D2 F D' Fw' L' Uw' L2 Fw R2 F2 Rw2 F Rw F2 Rw' R' F L2 Fw L U F2 U2 R2 L B' Uw2 L U2 Uw' F L


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 20, 2014)

PB single, Ao5, Ao12. 

Lookahead really helps, kids.

19.29, (13.43), 17.93, (19.33), 17.34= *18.19* Ao5

19.69, 19.29, (13.43), 17.93, 19.33, 17.34, 21.80, 18.31, (23.53), 20.44, 16.40, 18.75= *18.93* Ao12

13.43 single, it was 10.5 at PLL, but I suck at Y perms and regripping. And just PLL in general.

Ao12 was non-rolling, it started from the start of the session, and Ao5 was only rolling one solve. I think that's a first for me in a while!
Hopefully I can get a sub 20 average at Nats. 

Now I gotta go update my sig.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice my first Sub-1 OH PB Average of 5: 59.88
1. (1:14.75) B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' D' B' R' D R2 D2 U R B2 D' 
2. (54.90) U F2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U R' D2 R2 F' D R' F2 L2 U L2 
3. 1:04.12 R F L' U2 R D F' R2 F' U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 
4. 56.64 D2 L F' D2 L' B U F2 D R D2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' 
5. 58.88 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' D' U2 R' D2 F R' U' L2


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 20, 2014)

Michał Halczuk 2:52.44 7x7 mo100
He is slow.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 20, 2014)

Mega average of 12: 1:02.25, PB.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 20, 2014)

aww yiss

*7.17 mo3
7.72 avg5
8.21 avg12
8.40 avg25*

yessss

Session average: 8.51
1. 9.99 B2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 D F' U R2 U2 R D L' U F' D 
2. 7.46 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F D2 F' D2 F' L R B2 D F R2 D R U F' 
3. 7.98 L' U2 D' R L' F' D B' U R2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 
4. (10.47) B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 D F2 D F' D2 B D L' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 
5. 7.67 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F D B' L2 U' L' B2 U R D' 
6. 8.63 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 D F' U' L' U2 R B' D2 F' U' 
7. 8.35 F' L B2 R2 B D2 B U B' D F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 F' D2 F2 
8. 8.27 B' L2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 B' L2 F2 R U L' R2 U' F U F U' 
9. 8.75 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 B2 U L2 U B' U F' U R2 U L U 
10. 8.23 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B' D2 B2 L' U2 R U B D F U B2 U' 
11. 8.10 F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D L' F2 U' F' R B2 L U' F2 U' 
12. 7.14 R U2 R B2 R D2 R F2 U2 R B F U B' L R2 B F2 U2 L' 
13. 8.63 F' U2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 L' R' B' U' R' D' U' L B F 
14. 9.14 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R D R' U' F' U' L' D B R 
15. 10.20 L2 F2 U2 L U2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 L U' B' U' R D' R D2 L D 
16. 7.05 B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U L2 D2 R' B D2 F R' U' L' B2 U2 
17. 8.70 D2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U F' L D' R B L F2 D2 R' F 
18. 7.29 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 D R U2 F' D' L B' R 
19. (10.62) B R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 B L' D' B U2 B' D' U B' R2 F2 
20. 9.00 U B' U' R' F' B' D' B2 L' F U2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 
21. 8.32 L' B2 D F' L' D2 F U R' F D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' 
22. 9.63 B' D' L U2 L' F2 B R D' F' D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 
23. (6.86) U' D R' F2 D' F B R' B U' D' F2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 
24. (6.68) R2 B' U2 R L F' R D' R B' U2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 F L2 B2 
25. 7.97 D' R' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D' L F' D2 F B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 
26. 9.87 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 B' U L F D2 L2 F' L' D L B' 
27. 9.34 D2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B' D' F' U2 B2 F' L' B D F' R


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 20, 2014)

5:06.54 7x7 single, complete with a pop that cost me 10 seconds and a mid-solve quarrel with my mother. 

Yup, that solve could've been better. Still PB, though. Should've been sub 5.


----------



## KCuber (Jul 20, 2014)

PB single was 24.50 before this

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-20
avg of 5: 27.90

Time List:
1. 31.83 Fw2 F' L2 B' Rw2 B Rw L' F' B Fw U B Fw2 Uw D2 R2 Uw' D2 R U' F2 B D' Fw R' D2 Rw' B Fw' L2 Fw' D2 U Rw R' B2 D B2 Fw' 
2. 24.18 R' Uw U' L2 D2 U' L' R F' Rw2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L Uw' Fw L' R Fw' L2 D R F B Fw2 U' L' B2 D Rw2 B' Fw U F2 Uw L2 Uw D Fw' 
3. (23.86) U Fw' U' F Uw F B' D2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw Fw2 B' L2 Uw D L2 D' F' L R' B Uw' R F B2 D' Rw' U' D' Fw2 U2 L2 F U' Uw L' U2 R 
4. (34.49) R2 U F' D' Rw Fw B2 Uw2 D R2 Rw2 U' R' L' U R2 Fw B' L Fw' L' Rw D Uw' U Fw' Rw U2 L2 Fw L' D' U R' B' F2 R' L2 B' R2 
5. 27.70 U Uw B2 U2 D B2 D' F' U Rw' D' Uw Fw' L2 B2 Uw2 Rw' L D' Fw' R' F2 L' B Fw' Rw D U R2 L B2 U2 Fw D2 Uw' U F' D2 L2 D'


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 20, 2014)

Improved all my OH PB's in the past couple of hundred solves or so, yay 

*19.56 single*

1. 19.56 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 L' U F' D R' B' U F U' B2 D'
x2 y // inspection
r R' x' F R U' R y R' D' // cross
U2 R U' R' U' L U L' // f2l-1
U2 R U R' // f2l-2
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // f2l-3
U' y' R U R' // f2l-4
R U R' U' R' F R F' // T OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // U PLL

*24.96 ao5. 27.47 ao12, 29.79 ao50, 30.13 ao100*


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Congratulations! Good luck at AC2014?



Thanks!  I'm not sure if I'm going to Asian Champs though


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-20
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 15.11
worst: 15.86

mean of 3
current: 15.56 (σ = 0.40)
best: 15.36 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 5
current: 15.56 (σ = 0.23)
best: 15.56 (σ = 0.23)

Average: 15.56 (σ = 0.23)
Mean: 15.53

Time List:
1. 15.29 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L B' F2 D R' B R2 F' L' B U 
2. 15.67 R D2 F2 L U2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 L' U L F' L R D' B F2 L2 D 
3. 15.11 F D' B R F2 B' U D2 R' U2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 U F2 
4. 15.86 D2 F' L2 B R2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 U L' B' D U R F2 D' U' 
5. 15.71 R2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 B D2 B U2 R' D F L D' R2 F' U' R2 F'

Possibly the most consistent Ao5 I have ever done. It's not a sub-15 average, but I'm still happy.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 21, 2014)

KCuber said:


> PB single was 24.50 before this
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-20
> avg of 5: 27.90
> ...



lol wut


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 21, 2014)

3:30 single with the Aofu. I've gotten a few sub 3:40 mo3's but I still have only gotten one sub 3:30 single and I've had the Aofu for almost a week now. Hopefully in the next few days I can pick it up a bit.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 21, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> What's the criteria for a 'hard' scramble?



sum of manhattan distances of tiles (including the blank) from their solved position >= 60


----------



## Riley (Jul 21, 2014)

9.94 avg1000, 9.33 avg100, 8.20 avg12.


----------



## qaz (Jul 21, 2014)

clock: 8.23, (5.87), (8.77), 7.65, 7.01 = 7.63
maybe pb, 5.87 single definitely is. qqtimer messed up the scrambles though


----------



## kcl (Jul 21, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> This



^^


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 21, 2014)

Skewb avg of 12: 10.96

Time List:
1. 9.64 R' L R B R U B R U' 
2. 9.39 L' R B' L' U B' R L' U' 
3. 9.57 U' R' B R' L' R' B U 
4. 10.99 B' R' B' U L' R B' R 
5. 11.34 R B' U' R' L' R L B' R 
6. (6.05) U' L' B R' B' R L' U 
7. 12.39 L B' U B R' L U L R 
8. 10.36 L B' L B R U' R' L' B 
9. 10.55 R B L' R' B' R U B 
10. 13.15 U L B L R B' L' R' L' 
11. 12.23 R' U' B R' U' R L U 
12. (DNF(11.06)) B L' U B' L B R B U'

Could have been WAY better but, halfway through my parents asked me to stop because my sister wanted to read something she wrote to them. (She's a writer.)

As you can see, the first 6 solve were pretty decent. Then I had to stop, and when I came back I wasn't as good 

EDIT: Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-21
avg of 12: 10.84

Time List:
1. 11.06 L B L' R U L U' L 
2. 9.99 L U L' B L' R' B' L' R' 
3. 11.47 R U' B' R' L' B' U' R' B' 
4. (3.97) R U' L R U L U' B' 
5. (16.44) R B L U' B' R L B 
6. 12.79 B' L R B' R' U L R 
7. 8.40 L B L' U' R' U' B U' 
8. 13.18 L U' L' U L' B R B 
9. 11.18 R' U' L U' R' U L B 
10. 10.26 U R U L' B' R' U' R U' 
11. 11.25 L' R' U' L' U' B' U B' 
12. 8.79 L B U' L' R' B R' B L'

I was hoping for sub-10...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 21, 2014)

First big 7x7 session in months, and broke all my PBs.

Single: 5:05.63
MO3: 5:15.76
AO5: 5:19.17
AO12: 5:25.63
AO100: 5:43.00


----------



## Royiky (Jul 21, 2014)

New 3x3 PB single 12.37
R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' B F2 D R' B' D B L F R
Can someone help reconstruct it?
There was an X cross, I inserted the last pair with a sledgehammer, OLL was sune and PLL was T perm.


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

10.54 PCMS single. Previous best was 15.17, but I'm not counting this as my PCMS PB because it wasn't my scramble.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 21, 2014)

Another LL skip. I think that's my fourth one. I don't think I've done anywhere near 10,000 solves.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Another LL skip. I think that's my fourth one. I don't think I've done anywhere near 10,000 solves.


I don't know why I never get any. I've done 22k solves this year and I influence LL in many different ways and have only got 1.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I shall list my pop-achievements
1)Pop 1/3 of a corner piece on my mini weilong
2)popping 1 corner piece of my zhanchi
3)popping all the center caps on my weilong (not from dropping the cube)
4)popping the center ring piece on my aosu without anything else. I know, this should be impossible, but I swear I remember it happening.
5)popping a whole 6x6 center section (4x4 grid of pieces, including inner edges)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I don't know why I never get any. I've done 22k solves this year and I influence LL in many different ways and have only got 1.



Same. lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Same. lol



I've got one uninfluenced LL skip and one LL skip from F R U R' F'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 21, 2014)

5.670 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R F' L2 F2 D' B D' L D2 F' 

z' y2
L R D' F R D' (cross)
R U2' R2' U' R (F2L-1)
y R' U R L' U L (F2L-2)
y U' R' U R (F2L-3)
U2' R U' x' R U' R' U R' x (F2L-4)
U' R' U2' R U R' U R U' (LL)

Not even sub NR D:


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 21, 2014)

11.98 Ao1000, global sub 12 here I come

8+: 4
9+: 38
10+: 158
11+: 323
12+: 279
13+: 144
14+: 48
15+: 6


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 21, 2014)

13.518 OH NL single with Gd perm. I was on PLL by 9 seconds. 

15.475 avg5
16.083 avg12


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Session average: 14.850
1. 12.757 B L2 B2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B U' R2 U' F2 U' B D2 L' R F' 
2. 15.406 B2 L2 F L2 D2 B' F2 U2 B R2 B2 U L2 F L D R B' L' D' 
3. 13.089 B D2 U2 B F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L B D U2 F' R2 D U' L' F' 
4. 15.282 L2 F B2 D2 R' L D' F' R U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F' B' U2 F' L2 U2 
5. 14.858 F' U2 D B L2 D R L2 U' D2 B U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 L2 F R2 
6. 15.494 R2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L' B' D2 L2 R' B2 D2 U 
7. (20.043) L2 F' U F U' D R' F L' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' D2 B2 U2 
8. 16.005 R U' D' F D2 R D2 B L F L2 U2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 R' 
9. 15.548 R D' L' F B' D B U2 L U F2 R' D2 R2 L' U2 L U2 B2 D2 R' 
10. (17.324) D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 F U2 F' L' D' U' L F2 L2 F' D2 R U' 
11. 16.838 U2 B L2 U2 F' B' L' U' R' U2 B' U2 R2 L2 F U2 R2 L2 B D2 
12. 12.417 U2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B' F D2 U' L' R' F L' D U2 
13. 14.961 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D' B' D F D B2 U L' B F2 L2 
14. 12.402 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D' U2 L F2 U2 F' D' L' U 
15. 14.230 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F L U2 B' D' U2 B' D' L F' 
16. 14.847 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L B2 D' U' B' L' F U' B' F' 
17. 15.452 D2 L F D2 R' F2 L2 B R2 F' D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U B2 
18. 12.980 U F D2 L' U' B' D2 L' D L U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 L2 
19. 12.445 L2 U' F R2 D' R' U2 B' D L' U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 
20. 15.449 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U R2 U' R' D' B' F2 R B' U' R2 F2 U 
21. 16.744 U2 B' L2 U' F' U2 L' D L F L2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 
22. 12.942 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R' B R' U2 B L2 D2 L D' B2 
23. 16.643 D F2 L2 D' U' L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 L' F' L B L U' L' F R' D 
24. 14.559 F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R F D2 R' D' B D' U' F' D 
25. (18.284) D2 R' D2 R U2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B' F D R2 B' L2 D' R2 
26. 14.421 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U F2 L' F' D' L D2 R B R B2 D2 
27. 13.924 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' D B' U L' R2 F L' R' D 
28. 14.892 B2 L' R2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 D' U2 R D' B2 F D 
29. 15.131 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 U L' D F2 L U' L2 F D' L2 U' 
30. 15.667 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F R2 B U2 L2 R2 D' F' U L' U' B' R2 F' R 
31. 14.278 R2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 L R U2 L' R F' D' U L' B2 L D2 R' 
32. 15.313 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F U R' B R B' D2 R' F U' 
33. (11.524) R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U F D2 R' D U2 F D2 L F' 
34. 16.720 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' B U' F' D B D F' L' U 
35. 15.984 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B L2 D2 B R2 F' R' D U' B2 L B' F D' U2 
36. 16.904 R L2 D2 F D' F2 L D2 L F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 U 
37. 16.308 F L2 U2 L U' D' B' U' F' D' F L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F U2 F' 
38. 15.028 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R' B L' U L2 F2 L' F' L' 
39. 14.919 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 L' R' U' L' R2 U' L' U' F2 
40. 13.570 R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' U L R' D' L' U' F2 R' F 
41. 14.756 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B L' B' F' U' F L' B' D' F2 
42. 14.959 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' U F' L' B D B' U' B L2 
43. 15.732 U' R' D F' B D R2 D B R2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 B2 
44. (11.600) F2 B D R F' L' D B L2 F B2 U B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' 
45. (11.994) F2 U2 B2 R2 D U B2 U F2 U' B R B2 L' D' F2 U' L' R F 
46. 15.341 L D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B2 D L U' F2 D' U2 F L' F2 U 
47. 15.024 R2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L' U' R D' B2 F' R B L2 F U2 
48. 15.172 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' R D' B F' R' U B D L' D' F2 
49. 14.010 U2 F2 U2 B D2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 F D' F' U2 R' D2 U' R' D2 B2 L 
50. 14.008 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B' D U B D2 U' B2 R' U2 R2 


Sub 15 again! Yes!!!
EDIT: No sup-17 counting solve. Yay!

Lol, sub 4.9 2x2
Session average: 4.898
1. 4.489 U' F' R2 F R2 U' R' F2 R' U2 
2. 4.356 U2 R2 F2 U' F R' F U' R2 
3. 5.118 U2 F2 U F' U' R F2 R2 U2 
4. 5.773 F U' F2 U F' U2 F' R' F U' 
5. 4.491 U2 R' F U' F2 R' F' R' U' 
6. 4.701 F2 U' F' U F R U' R U2 
7. 5.170 R U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R2 U' 
8. 4.912 U R F R F' U2 R' U' F2 
9. 4.663 R2 F' R' F U' F R2 F2 U' 
10. 4.808 U' F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U' F2 U' 
11. 4.095 F R F U2 F R2 F' U2 R 
12. 4.848 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 
13. (3.358) R2 U2 R' U' F U' R F' U' 
14. 4.362 F' R2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R 
15. 4.831 U2 R F R2 F2 U F' R U' 
16. 4.657 F R' F' U R U' R U2 F' 
17. 5.340 F' U2 F' R U' R U2 R' U' 
18. 5.044 F' U' F2 U' F' R2 U F' U2 
19. (6.131) R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F R2 U2 
20. 5.438 U R F2 R' U2 F' U R U' 
21. 3.908 R' U2 R' F R2 F' R U R2 U 
22. (7.118) R' F2 R' F R U2 F2 U' F R' 
23. (6.259) F R2 F U2 R' F R F' U 
24. 5.971 R2 U' R U F2 R U' R2 U' 
25. 5.282 R' F' U2 F' R2 F U' R U2 
26. 4.566 U R2 F2 U' R U R' F2 U' 
27. 4.686 R' F' R U2 R' F2 U' R F' 
28. 4.881 U2 F2 U' F U R U2 R' U' 
29. 5.467 R2 U R U R' F2 R' F' U' 
30. 4.178 F' R2 U' R2 U2 F U' F U2 
31. 4.635 R F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U' R' 
32. 5.808 F' R2 F' U R2 F2 U F' R U' 
33. 4.465 F R2 U2 R' F' U F' R2 U' 
34. 5.219 F R' U' R' U2 F R' U F2 U2 
35. 5.106 R U F U' R U2 R' F2 R2 
36. 5.426 R U R2 U F R U' R' U2 
37. (3.591) U F' R' U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 
38. 5.053 F' U F2 R' F U' R U F' 
39. 4.665 R2 F U' R' U' R2 F2 U F' 
40. 4.683 R' U F2 R' U2 R F' U2 R 
41. 4.805 R2 F' U2 R F' U F' R2 U2 
42. 6.043 U R' U F' U' R U' R U' 
43. 4.912 R2 U' R' F2 U F R U R2 U2 
44. 4.294 U' R U' R' F' U R2 F' U' 
45. (2.204) R U R U' F U' R F' U' 
46. 4.677 R' F2 U R' F U F' U R2 
47. 5.617 R2 F' R F' R2 F' U' F2 U 
48. 5.047 F U2 F U' F2 R' F' U' R' 
49. 4.633 R' U' R2 U F' R F2 R2 U' 
50. 4.389 U' F' U' R U R U2 F R2 U'


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have lots of text...
[noparse]


Spoiler



text


[/noparse]


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't believe this happened!
After having a PB single of 17.017 for almost 3 weeks, I have broken it by over a second!
And full step, too!
*15.717*
Scramble: F D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 B D L2 D' L2 F2 D' U F L
(Happened a couple hours ago) I believe I had an purposeful x-cross, pretty easy f2l with one or two pairs already made, I think I had a F R U R' U' F' OLL, and I know I had a Ub Perm PLL. Easy full step solve lol.
Didn't break any other PB's...


----------



## lucascube (Jul 21, 2014)

Average of 5: 6.980
1. 6.701 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L' D L' B R' U F R F' L2 
2. 7.510 L2 U2 F' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 B L2 F' D2 B U2 B2 L2 
3. 6.728 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B' U' R' F D F L' U2 L U 
4. (7.716) U D R2 B' U' B2 R L D F' B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 
5. (6.696) U' B2 L' D2 B R U R2 F' B2 R D2 R' D2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 U2 

Yesssss! Second sub 7 average!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 21, 2014)

43.00	L Uw L' Uw2 Fw' R2 Rw' F' L2 B2 U B' F D Rw2 B2 F' U' B' L R U' F' Uw D2 R2 B2 Rw' R' Fw' B D2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' U2 D' F
33.84	D2 U' R' Fw R Uw2 F2 R' Uw' D' R Uw2 L2 U D Uw Rw' B L2 F Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw2 B2 L Fw2 U' L Rw Fw U2 L2 D' B L2 Uw U2 L' R'
45.95	D U' B F R' Rw' D' Uw F2 U L B' Uw' B U2 R2 B R Uw D2 R Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 Rw Fw L' Uw' U' Fw U L2 U2 Fw2 R2 U L2 D2
35.77	U2 D Uw' R Rw Uw' Fw' B2 F U' Rw' R' Fw U' Uw F R U' Uw2 F' R D L2 Fw2 D' U2 Rw F R2 Rw L' D Uw2 Fw2 R U' D Uw R' Fw
32.02	Rw Fw Rw2 B2 R Rw D' R U' B U2 R2 Uw U2 Rw' U' Fw2 F' R B' F' Rw' B' Fw2 F' D R' B L' Fw' D Fw2 U F2 Uw L2 D Rw' R D

37.54 avg5


----------



## KCuber (Jul 21, 2014)

4x4 PBs:
29.26 ao12
30.91 ao50
31.56 ao100


----------



## qaz (Jul 21, 2014)

more clock

Average of 12: 8.27 with *7.39 ao5*
*1. 9.26 (-4, -4) / (3, -3) / (3, 5) / (4, -1) / (6) / (-5) / (0) / (6) / (0) / (-5) / dUUU
2. 7.56 (-2, -5) / (-5, 0) / (5, 6) / (-2, -5) / (0) / (6) / (3) / (-4) / (3) / (-3) / dUUd
3. 7.99 (6, -2) / (-1, 4) / (0, -5) / (1, -5) / (5) / (-2) / (5) / (4) / (-4) / (2) / dUUU
4. (6.48) (-1, 0) / (-4, 6) / (6, 6) / (-1, 3) / (1) / (-1) / (4) / (0) / (-1) / (-4) / dUdd
5. 6.61 (6, 1) / (-1, 6) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5) / (6) / (1) / (-3) / (6) / (6) / dUUd*
6. (12.71) (5, 6) / (2, 0) / (6, -4) / (-2, -2) / (4) / (5) / (-5) / (-3) / (2) / (4) / Uddd
7. 9.65 (-4, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-3, -4) / (1, 2) / (5) / (2) / (-4) / (2) / (3) / (-1) / dddU
8. 7.61 (4, -2) / (4, -3) / (2, 3) / (0, 0) / (5) / (6) / (1) / (-4) / (2) / (-3) / ddUU
9. 8.34 (1, 4) / (-2, 2) / (-1, 6) / (3, 5) / (4) / (-4) / (6) / (3) / (1) / (-1) / dddU
10. 8.42 (5, 0) / (4, 5) / (6, -5) / (1, -5) / (-3) / (5) / (-2) / (-4) / (-5) / (6) / UddU
11. 9.12 (-5, -2) / (3, 5) / (5, 2) / (6, -5) / (4) / (4) / (5) / (-1) / (-5) / (-3) / UdUU
12. 8.14 (6, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-5, 1) / (-5, 2) / (-2) / (3) / (3) / (6) / (0) / (-4) / dUdd


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

Ao50 with no fails, that's a first...

Rubik's cube
21-Jul-2014 20:42:00 - 21:14:06

Mean: 14.16
Average: 14.18
Best time: 10.47
Median: 14.19
*Worst time: 16.72*
*Standard deviation: 1.68*

Best average of 5: 12.20
27-31 - 13.75 (15.13) 11.36 11.49 (11.05)

Best average of 12: 13.18
20-31 - (10.47) 15.68 13.51 (15.81) 10.88 14.58 14.35 13.75 15.13 11.36 11.49 11.05



Spoiler



1. 12.94 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L' B' D U2 R' L' D B R F
2. 15.36 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 U2 F' L B' F2 R' B' D U2 B' D'
3. 14.06 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D U2 L2 B' D R' U2 B' L' F2 R2 D2 F
4. 12.82 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D L B' R L' F' L F2 D' R D2
5. 16.51 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D' F' L' B U2 F U' F2 R' D' L2 U'
6. 14.29 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 U L' B' L' U' F2 R' D U'
7. 14.27 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U R' B' U' R2 L U' L2 U' B' F' R2
8. 13.32 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' B' D2 L F2 U L' U2 L D' U2
9. 16.72 F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 B' D L2 D U' B R2 L' D' U2
10. 16.00 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R D2 B' L2 F' L F U' F' U2
11. 14.54 B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R' F' U L U' F' R2 B D R2 D2
12. 15.37 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B' R B2 F U R2 L' F' D U L'
13. 13.49 D2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D' F' R' U' L' B' F' D2 F U2
14. 16.22 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' B2 U L' U' R' D R2 F' L' D B' L2 D'
15. 15.42 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L' B2 F R U B U' L'
16. 15.45 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' D F' L' D' B L2 D' R2 D' U2
17. 14.11 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F' R L D2 R F2 R' D' F2 R U'
18. 16.53 F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 U R' B F' U' R2 U' R B' F D' U'
19. 14.11 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 D B2 D R' L' U' B R' L2 F2 D' B' D U'
20. 10.47 R2 U R2 U F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R F2 L' F R2 L' B' U' B2 F2 U'
21. 15.68 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U L F' U' F R2 D' L B2 D2 F'
22. 13.51 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 L' B' D' F L2 B' R' B2 F U
23. 15.81 L2 U F2 D U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B' U R U L' D R2 B D2 R2 U'
24. 10.88 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' U2 F R L' B' U L' D' F2 *OLL skip Nb*
25. 14.58 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 R U' R D' F' L' U B' F D2
26. 14.35 R2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L D' B2 R2 F L2 U' L D2 L2
27. 13.75 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U2 F' U R D' R2 B2 U F2 R U' F'
28. 15.13 L2 D B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R D L F L' B' F2 R2 D2 R' U
29. 11.36 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D R2 D R' U2 F' R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2
30. 11.49 U' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D U2 L' D R' D' B' U2 R' U' F' R2 U2
31. 11.05 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B F L B2 D' B2 R' U2 R2 F U2
32. 16.68 D B2 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R' B R2 U' B R' F D B' D2 U'
33. 16.58 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U R2 U2 L B2 R2 B' D' U' R' B D2 F' U2
34. 14.89 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 L' U' B2 F' D' U B' U R' L' D
35. 12.21 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 B' U F2 R U' B2 R2 U L' D2
36. 14.02 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U B2 D' F' L U2 B2 L2 B
37. 16.49 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U F B2 D U2 B' D' L' U F D2
38. 14.89 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B' L B2 F' U2 R' U' B' U' L
39. 15.84 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U' R D2 B D B2 D2 R2 L F2 L' U'
40. 10.74 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D F2 L' F D2 B D2 U' L2 B R' F' D *OLL skip badly executed L*
41. 12.76 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B L D2 R2 B' D L B2 D R2 U
42. 13.11 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R' B' U L2 U R F L F D' U'
43. 15.76 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 F2 R U B F' D2 U2 F R' B2 F'
44. 13.35 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L D' F' R' F' D B' F2 L' U2
45. 14.31 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L B R2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 U2
46. 13.97 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 U' B' D2 U L2 B' R' L2 U' B' L' U2
47. 13.51 R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L U' F L' U' B F' U R
48. 14.06 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 D R2 F' R2 U' R L2 B' F' D' R B L'
49. 12.33 U B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U B2 U' B' U B R U' R D2 R D2 F2
50. 12.91 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B' F2 R2 B' D R' F' D2 R2 U


----------



## Chree (Jul 21, 2014)

Got my first Full step sub20 on OH last night (after weeks and crap tons of lucky sub20's, usually PLL skips).

B L F L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F2 D' B2 L' B' L' B L F2 R U B' U F' U2 L2 

I know my cross was y2 U R' F z U r' U... and after that it's all a blur. But I think it was an easy T-COLL, U perm:

19.12


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 21, 2014)

8.02 avg for bvg, tied kennan lel


----------



## kcl (Jul 21, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 8.02 avg for bvg, tied kennan lel



oooh snap. Told you they were good.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 21, 2014)

lol 2x2

Average of 12: 2.18
1. 1.93 U R' U' F U R' F' R U2 
2. 1.91 R2 F' U' R' F R U2 F' U' 
3. 1.83 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 
4. 2.66 U' R2 F R2 F' U R2 U R' 
5. (1.67) U F2 U F2 U2 R' F2 R U' 
6. 2.53 R2 U F U F' R U2 F' R2 U' 
7. 2.39 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 
8. 2.56 U2 R2 F' R U2 F' R2 F' U2 
9. 1.99 R' F2 U' R2 U' R F R' U' 
10. 2.28 U2 F R U2 F' U' R2 U R' 
11. 1.75 F2 R F2 U' R F U R F' U' 
12. (3.06) F2 R' U2 R U' F' U R2 U


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 21, 2014)

Stackmat 2x2 PBs

2.67 Ao5
3.31 Ao12


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 22, 2014)

5x5x5, Hoya

Best average of 5: 1:13.45
12-16 - (1:23.01) 1:17.87 1:10.31 1:12.18 (1:09.47)

Best average of 12: 1:15.65
5-16 - 1:18.86 1:16.83 1:14.64 1:21.91 1:19.23 1:10.53 1:14.10 (1:23.01) 1:17.87 1:10.31 1:12.18 (1:09.47)

I don't know how Jong-Ho is so fast... Maybe he practises A LOT with his method...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2014)

6.26 Clock with no skips

edit: 7.92 avg12, not quite PB


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 22, 2014)

48.45 OH ao100, along with a 41.93 ao12. Still haven't got any sub 30 singles yet.


----------



## qaz (Jul 22, 2014)

aw yeah

Average of 12: 7.74
1. 7.06 (-3, 1) / (6, 1) / (0, 5) / (5, -1) / (2) / (2) / (2) / (5) / (-5) / (6) / UdUd
2. 7.97 (2, 3) / (6, -3) / (-1, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2) / (6) / (3) / (6) / (-3) / (0) / dUUU
3. 8.56 (0, 4) / (1, 2) / (4, -5) / (4, -3) / (-2) / (5) / (-5) / (6) / (-2) / (-4) / UddU
4. 8.29 (-3, -2) / (6, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, 3) / (-1) / (5) / (2) / (6) / (0) / (0) / ddUU
5. (7.00) (-2, -2) / (6, -5) / (6, 5) / (1, 5) / (-5) / (-5) / (6) / (3) / (4) / (-5) / dUdd
6. 7.04 (2, 5) / (5, 4) / (0, 2) / (1, -3) / (-2) / (-5) / (-1) / (-4) / (2) / (-1) / UUdU
7. (DNF(8.71)) (-4, -3) / (-4, -1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 5) / (1) / (0) / (5) / (6) / (3) / (1) / dUUd
8. 7.38 (0, 4) / (-5, -1) / (-4, -4) / (0, 2) / (4) / (2) / (0) / (5) / (3) / (5) / UUdd
9. 8.25 (0, 4) / (6, 2) / (3, 4) / (3, 2) / (0) / (1) / (-2) / (-4) / (-5) / (1) / ddUd
10. 7.86 (1, 6) / (0, 5) / (5, 6) / (6, -3) / (2) / (-5) / (5) / (-2) / (-5) / (3) / ddUd
11. 7.97 (-5, -4) / (3, 2) / (6, 3) / (1, 5) / (-2) / (-4) / (-1) / (0) / (3) / (3) / ddUd
12. 7.01 (1, 0) / (1, -4) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / (6) / (-2) / (0) / dddd

dunno if scrambles are right

pb single:
5.67 (0, 3) / (5, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, -1) / (5) / (2) / (2) / (-1) / (-4) / (4) / UUdd


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 22, 2014)

I got a 1:33.86 5x5 solve where I saw the entire first center plus a 1x3 block of the second center in inspection.

Fw Uw Bw' F2 D' Rw' D Rw' R2 Bw' D2 F' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw Bw2 L Rw' Dw2 Bw' Uw Lw L' U2 Fw' B' Dw' Rw' F' Bw' Fw2 B' U' Fw Bw' L2 Dw2 Fw L2 Dw' Fw2 Lw U Rw2 L2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 F' Dw U L' F Fw' U2 R Lw2 Dw Uw 

F Rw' F' Lw' U' Lw U' Lw U' y Rw (10/10) first center + 1x3 block
z2 M F' M' U' y Lw' U2 Lw (7/17) second 2x3

EDIT: Beat 3x3 AO100 PB. It's now 17.30. Also beat 7x7 PBs. 5:23.81 AO12 and 5:41.50 AO100


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 22, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-22
avg of 5: 9.51

Time List:
1. 9.38 U L' U' R U B R U' 
2. 8.42 L B' R' U B R L B' 
3. 10.72 R' B' R U B' L' U' B U 
4. (7.20) U L' B R U' L' U' R U 
5. (18.05[messed up hard]) B R U' B U R' L' R U'


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 22, 2014)

man... so close to PB

Average of 12: 30.72
1. 32.21 U' D Uw2 Fw2 Uw D' Rw' F2 D2 R' Fw U' F2 D' B' L' Rw' F' Fw B Uw' U2 F2 Rw' B' Rw L2 D R D U2 R2 U' R2 Uw U L2 F Fw2 R2 
2. 31.59 D F' R2 Fw2 F2 L2 D' R2 Uw D' Fw2 Uw' F Rw U' F2 Rw' D2 Rw' D' Uw2 F' Uw U D' Rw' L2 R U B L2 Fw Uw' R U' B2 F' Rw2 R' D 
3. (25.91) Rw' F' B Fw2 R2 Rw2 F D' Fw2 U D' R' Uw Fw2 Uw' R Rw2 L2 F' L' U2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 B2 D2 B D Rw2 L' R' F2 Fw2 Rw' F U' Rw2 L 
4. 31.63 R2 U' F U2 F2 Fw Uw L2 D Uw' R2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Fw R2 B' Fw' U2 R' B' Uw2 Fw' L F2 B2 U' R' Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 U2 B L' Uw' U2 Fw' Uw D' 
5. 30.44 Fw2 B' F2 R2 F L' R2 B Fw L R Fw' Rw Fw U' D2 Uw2 F' Uw' D2 Rw2 D Rw D Fw' F B2 Rw' B' Rw' R' Fw U' F B2 L2 Uw Fw' U Rw2 
6. 28.51 F' B Rw2 R2 L2 D' L' F' U' Fw' R Uw F' Fw' L2 Rw2 F2 Fw' R' B Rw' L' R2 D2 F' R U B2 Fw' R' U2 D Rw Uw' Rw' R B' U2 B Fw2 
7. 33.93 L' R2 Fw' B' D' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 F' Rw2 B2 Rw B' D2 Fw L Fw' B F' U Rw2 L2 R Fw2 D Rw2 L' D Fw Rw' R' U' B' L D L2 Uw Fw' 
8. 32.58 L2 D2 R2 L2 Fw' L R' B U' L Rw Uw' D2 U B Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw' D2 Uw Fw' U' Rw2 L2 Uw2 B2 R' U' R Rw F2 Uw' L2 B Uw' L' Uw2 Fw2 U' 
9. (38.70) U Fw R L' D2 U Fw' F' D2 Uw R' Uw' F' D F' B Fw' Uw' L D2 Rw L Uw R' Fw2 U R2 D2 Fw' B D' Fw2 B L' F Rw2 U Fw2 L B' 
10. 26.10 U2 R2 Rw Uw Rw' R' L' D2 R' B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' D' F' L' Uw' Rw' Fw' R' Uw Fw2 D Rw R2 Fw2 L F' L2 D2 L Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw Uw' L Fw2 L' Uw2 
11. 31.18 U B' Fw Rw L2 F D' Rw F' Fw' U Fw F Uw' D' F' Fw2 U' B D2 L2 F Uw2 U' Fw D2 U' L' Rw B2 F' R' Uw D2 Rw2 Uw F U2 R' B2 
12. 29.03 U Uw' D2 F2 L R' Fw D U' B Uw2 F L F2 U2 B' L2 Uw' F' D2 F' U L Rw' Fw' U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D B2 F2 R' Rw2 F' Fw' L' Fw2 L' U'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 22, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-22
avg of 5: 7.59 - *wtf?* Beats my previous PB by almost 2 seconds.

Time List:
1. 7.35 R L' R U' R B' L U 
2. (7.08) U R U' R' L U B' L 
3. 7.51 L' U L R' L' R L' U' 
4. (15.69) B L' B R U L R' L B' 
5. 7.92 R U B U R B L' B' U

avg of 12 was 10.*02*! I want sub-10!


----------



## SweetSolver (Jul 22, 2014)

Finally got a sub-10 average of 12 on Skewb!

avg of 12: *9.48*

Time List:
1. 8.46 U' L' R' B L U R' B 
2. 9.58 L' U' L' U L' U' R' B' U' 
3. 10.08 B' L' B L B L' R B' 
4. 9.65 U L R' U' R U' L' R 
5. 8.98 L R' U L R' B R' B 
6. 12.69 U L R' U B' U' B L' R 
7. (6.67) U' R U R' U' R U R' L 
8. 8.83 R' L' U L U L B' R' U 
9. 8.94 L' R' B R' U' L' U L' 
10. 10.73 R L B' L' U' B' R' B' R 
11. 6.90 B L' R' U R L' R B 
12. (12.98) L B U' L R' U L R L

The 8.22 average of 5 in there is a PB for me too


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 22, 2014)

SweetSolver said:


> Finally got a sub-10 average of 12 on Skewb!
> 
> avg of 12: *9.48*
> 
> ...



Well, you beat me...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-22
avg of 12: 51.89 

Time List:
1. 50.37 L' Rw Uw' R2 Rw' Fw B' R F' Fw R' Uw' R Uw2 Fw F' Rw L U' R D2 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 D2 Rw Uw D L Rw R U2 Rw Fw2 R' 
2. 49.98 Fw2 Rw2 D' F' D L Uw D2 F' Rw U2 Fw2 B L2 F Fw2 B' Rw L B2 D' F2 L2 B' R' L' Fw L' F Rw' L U2 Fw F U2 L' D U2 R F 
3. (43.59) U Fw2 U2 Uw' F Rw' D2 Rw B2 R' Fw2 Rw Uw L U2 D2 Rw2 R2 D2 B' D' Fw' Rw B' Fw L' Uw Rw' Fw' D L' B' Rw F' D' F2 Fw D' Rw U2 
4. 50.65 Rw2 U2 Uw' L2 Uw Fw2 L2 Uw R D' Fw Rw2 F U L' Uw' U Rw2 Uw D Fw U' F' U D' B' L2 U Rw R' L' F2 U Rw2 L U B' U2 Uw D' 
5. 52.27 D' Fw2 B Rw2 F2 Uw' D' Rw' F' D B F2 R2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 D2 L' F Uw R2 U2 L B U' Rw' Fw' R Rw' B' Fw Uw2 B' R2 Rw2 Uw' F B' D L 
6. 54.38 D Rw' Uw2 Rw F' U B' Uw' D' Rw Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw' F L2 U2 Rw U2 B R' Fw' Uw2 L' R' Uw' U L' F' Fw' B2 L2 Fw Uw2 Rw R2 Uw L2 Rw2 B 
7. 54.34 Fw F2 B Rw' F L' Rw R Uw' U' B Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 R2 L Rw F2 D2 F' Fw2 B' R Fw2 L Uw2 L2 U2 Rw2 R F Rw D2 Rw2 Fw2 R' F2 D' Rw 
8. 54.92 Uw' F2 U2 Rw2 L' D U' Fw' B' F2 Uw Rw D F U B2 Uw Fw' U Fw Uw' Fw' Rw R L2 F B2 Fw' D2 U2 L' U L2 Uw2 D' B2 D U B' R2 
9. 55.25 U' Fw' B2 Uw' U' Rw' R2 B' R' Fw U' B' U' Fw' U Rw' U2 L2 U' D' Fw' B2 Uw' B Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 R Fw R2 D' F' R' U' B L' 
10. 47.10 L Rw Uw B U2 D L F2 Uw U' L U D Fw B' Uw U F' U R' B Rw R2 Uw' B D Fw' B Uw2 L2 F Fw R2 Rw2 U' D Uw B U' F' 
11. (55.65) Rw2 F B R Fw2 U F2 Fw R2 Uw' F' L U2 R' Fw Rw2 D' Uw F' Rw' U2 B2 L' U' Rw B2 D2 B D F2 R D2 Fw R Rw2 Fw2 B' F2 D F 
12. 49.60 U R' D' U' F U2 B2 Uw' Rw Uw' D2 B' L Fw' U' R2 D L' Uw' L Uw2 L' D2 B L' R' Fw' D U2 L2 B Fw2 F L U R2 Fw' L2 R B

First 5 solves was a 50.33 PB avg of 5.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 22, 2014)

7.55 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' U2 F R2 D L' U2 R B U' L' D U' pll skip

Average of 5: 10.20
(9.53) 9.98 9.94 (14.71) 10.68

6x6 2:01.64 mo3: 1:59 OP, 2:00 DP, 2:05 OP


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 22, 2014)

10x10 slidepuzl

2:01.031, 1:55.623, 1:57.597, 1:58.800, 1:50.599, 1:56.856, (1:47.821), 1:57.312, (2:01.440), 1:49.352, 1:55.289, 1:58.129 = 1:56.058 avg12


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2014)

46. 2.70 R' U' F R' U F' R2 F2 R' U

I think stackmat PB

E: 4.94 Ao100.



Spoiler



2x2x2 cube
22-Jul-2014 19:21:16 - 19:56:14

Mean: 4.97
Average: 4.94
Best time: 2.70
Median: 4.76
Worst time: 9.91
Standard deviation: 1.29

Best average of 5: 3.91
53-57 - (3.13) 3.75 3.99 (5.81) 4.00

Best average of 12: 4.31
50-61 - 4.34 5.09 4.50 3.13 3.75 3.99 (5.81) 4.00 3.86 (2.85) 5.71 4.71

1. 5.08 U R F' U F' R2 F' R2 F2
2. 4.28 R2 U F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U'
3. 6.57 U' R' U F U' R2 F' U F
4. 7.93 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U' R U2
5. 4.66 U' R2 U' F R' U' R2 F U'
6. 5.17 U R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R U2
7. 3.87 U R2 U' F' U2 F2 R U' F'
8. 4.52 F R F2 U' R F2 R' U
9. 4.73 F R' F2 R' U F' R2 F' U
10. 5.31 U2 R' F U' R2 F R U' R
11. 3.49 R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R U'
12. 9.91 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 U2
13. 5.85 R U2 F' U R U2 R F2 R
14. 3.13 U' F U F' U F2 R2 U F
15. 4.07 R U' F2 R2 U' F U R
16. 4.39 F R2 U2 F' R' F R2 F' U
17. 5.20 F' R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U2
18. 6.55 U' R2 U' R2 F R U R2
19. 6.75 F' R2 U F' U2 F' U' F2 U'
20. 6.73 R F' U F' R2 F' R' F' U'
21. 4.07 U2 R2 U R F2 U' R2 U R
22. 4.74 R2 F U F2 U F2 R' U' R2 U'
23. 5.94 F' U' R' F R2 U' F U F'
24. 3.28 F' R2 F' R2 U F R2 U'
25. 4.41 U R2 U R F R2 U' F'
26. 5.79 U R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 F R'
27. 4.32 F' R' U2 R' U R2 F R
28. 6.51 U R2 U R U' R F2 R
29. 6.33 R F2 U' F' R F' U R F
30. 4.46 U2 F2 U' F U2 R U2 F' R U'
31. 7.45 R U2 F2 R2 F' R U2 R
32. 3.71 R F' R F' U2 F' U2 R' U
33. 4.77 U' F U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R2
34. 5.11 U R2 F' R F R2 U2 F' U
35. 3.58 U F U F2 R' U R2 F' R2
36. 4.16 U' F R2 U' R' F' U R2 F2 U2
37. 4.42 U' R' U' R U2 F2 R' U R' U'
38. 4.80 U2 R2 U R' U' F' U R' F2 U2
39. 7.21 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F U R' U2
40. 5.81 U R2 U F' U2 R2 F U' R U'
41. 7.18 U2 F2 R2 F' R F' R F2 R'
42. 3.33 R2 U' F2 U F' U R2 U' F' U'
43. 5.95 U2 F2 R U' R U' R F2 U'
44. 5.14 R' F' U2 F' U F2 U' R
45. 4.42 F R' F R' F2 R2 F' U F U'
46. 2.70 R' U' F R' U F' R2 F2 R' U
47. 5.91 R F' R U2 R' F' U R2 F' U2
48. 4.78 F R F2 R' U R' U2 F2 U'
49. 5.96 U R' F2 U R2 U2 R' U'
50. 4.34 R' U F R2 F R F2 U' F U2
51. 5.09 U' F R' U2 F' U F R U2
52. 4.50 R F' R2 U F R2 F U' F2
53. 3.13 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 R'
54. 3.75 U' R U' F U R2 U2 F R' U
55. 3.99 F U F R U2 F' U' R'
56. 5.81 F' R F' R2 U2 F R' U' R'
57. 4.00 R2 U R F R F' U2 F
58. 3.86 R' F2 R' U F' R2 F2 U2 R'
59. 2.85 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 R F
60. 5.71 R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R' U F'
61. 4.71 F2 R2 U R U F2 U' F U2
62. 4.88 F U R' U R U F2 R2 U2
63. 6.55 F R U F U F2 U R2 U2
64. 3.68 U F' U F' U R F' U R2 U'
65. 4.26 U2 R F2 R F U2 R2 F2 U'
66. 5.44 F2 U' F2 U R2 F U' F2 U'
67. 8.94 F U2 F' R F' R U' R2 U
68. 5.23 F R2 F' R F' R' F
69. 5.82 U2 R' U F U2 F' U R2 U'
70. 4.95 U' R' U F2 U' F2 R F' U2
71. 4.04 R U2 R' F R F U' F
72. 4.93 F2 R2 F R2 F U' R U' F2
73. 4.16 R F' R' F' U2 R' U2 R' U'
74. 4.62 U F2 R F' R U' F R' U2
75. 6.03 R2 F2 U R U2 F2 R' U
76. 5.64 F U' F' U2 R F' R2 F2 R'
77. 3.35 R' F R' F2 R2 F' U' F' U
78. 3.83 R F2 R U2 F' U' F2 U F'
79. 5.36 R' U F R' F' U2 R U2 R'
80. 4.34 F2 U F U' R2 F2 U' R2
81. 5.89 U' R2 U R U F2 R' F2
82. 3.58 U F U' R F U2 R' U' F2 U2
83. 4.77 F' U' R' U F2 R2 U R' F
84. 2.97 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U2 R' F2
85. 4.94 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R F' U'
86. 5.85 R2 F R' U R F' R2 U R
87. 3.69 F2 U R U' R2 U2 R' F R'
88. 5.95 F U' R2 U R2 U' F R F2 U'
89. 3.97 U F2 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U2
90. 7.06 R2 F' R2 F R F2 U2 R' U
91. 5.63 F U' R U' F R' F U
92. 2.95 F' U' F2 U' F U R2 U'
93. 4.68 F2 U' F' R2 F R2 F R' U'
94. 3.98 R' F U2 F' U R U R2
95. 3.70 R U' R2 U' F2 R' U F2 U'
96. 5.92 F U2 F U R2 U2 F U' F2 U'
97. 5.49 U2 R U R F R' F U F2
98. 4.66 R U F R' F R' U F2 U2
99. 4.63 U2 R F' U2 R F' R' F' U
100. 4.38 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R F' R'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 22, 2014)

Broke all of my 3x3 and 4x4 PBs today except for 3x3 ao5! 

Old/ New:
3x3:
single: 13.14/ 12.99
ao12: 19.12/ 18.86
ao50: 20.19/ 19.94
ao100: 20.42/ 20.13 Uugghh!! So close to sub 20 that it's painful!

4x4: 
single: 1:13.73/ 1:13.70 Lol
ao5: 1:28.93/ 1:24.81
ao12: 1:35.37/ 1:31.40

Yay!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't skoob, but whatever.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-22
avg of 12: 8.94

Time List:
1. 9.00 R' B' L' B' U' B' U R' B' 
2. 7.45 L B R' U L' U' R' B' L 
3. 9.77 R' L U' R U' R B' U' 
4. (7.17) B' U L' B' U' B U' L' 
5. 9.69 B' L' U' B U L' U' R 
6. 9.84 U' R' L' B' U L' B R U' 
7. (10.17) U B' R' U L R B' R' U' R' 
8. 7.62 U L' U L R U' B' U' L 
9. 9.65 R' U' B R' B L' B U L 
10. 7.24 L U' B L R' U' R U 
11. 9.96 R U R U' B' R U R B' 
12. 9.18 U L' R U' L B' L U R'


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 22, 2014)

3x3 pbs
14.58 full step single, 14.58 ao5


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 22, 2014)

5.04 ao50....on an unflorianed skewb.


----------



## kcl (Jul 23, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.04 ao50....on an unflorianed skewb.



u wot m8


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> u wot m8



It's a really good skewb, can't wait to get it modded.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 23, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It's a really good skewb, can't wait to get it modded.



Oh god, here comes sub 4.4.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 23, 2014)

5x5 PBs!

1:25.76 average of 5
1:32.78 average of 12

Time List:
1. 1:34.54 D2 f d' b' R' B2 L r2 b2 d2 b2 d' b U' d2 F b' l2 D' F' U2 l2 U' f B' L u D l2 b' B2 L l f b2 F' R b' r2 B' U2 D' R' D' u' r u2 R' B2 F2 D f r2 f2 l' F' r' L f d' 
2. (1:19.86) u' F' f' B' b' R2 u U L' U' f' F r2 l f2 F R' L f2 R F2 U L D2 f' L' f2 U D' B' l2 f' F2 d2 l2 u' U' R r' b' U2 l' f d L b2 R D2 U2 R' b' d2 B r f u R2 U2 d' b' 
3. 1:25.11 b2 D2 d2 F' b2 B2 L' f2 D' U2 b R D' l2 D' u' R' f' B r l2 b d' b u2 r' l' d' D L2 u' L2 d2 R' r' u' l D' d B L2 D f' u' d B U2 R2 L' b' f' L' b2 f2 u' b d2 u r l' 
4. 1:24.16 F2 f2 l2 B b l2 U F r' u' D' L u D2 l2 u R2 D2 U' d' B U2 F2 u2 D2 r L b2 B2 F' f u R2 F u2 f' L l B f r L' u F' B l d2 f2 F' r' L l d' R2 D' U2 l' d' D l 
5. 1:29.36 F' D' r2 B D2 U u r' f r2 L2 F d' D' B' r2 d' U' R2 u' d' F L D2 l U2 F' d l' u r' f2 d2 b' F2 r2 D' r2 d' L' d2 r B' r' R2 d' r F2 b2 L2 b2 r' U f' d b' B' d U B2 
6. 1:28.03 b2 F U' L b B l' u' F' l' r' D2 U' R u2 D' U2 R2 b' u2 f' l2 d' b2 B' R2 l r' D f' D2 f D r' R2 u' L' r U l F R b2 B U' f' b L2 F D' L F' d' b D d r D2 d F 
7. 1:41.54 d U2 b2 F' u2 B U2 f r' F' U d2 b F' B l' U2 u' b2 f' D B' l D' R' r F b u' L2 R D2 B L u2 F r2 b L2 d f' B R' u l2 R' L f L D' F f' r2 F' f R2 u' L b F2 
8. 1:31.51 L' D' B' f' b2 R' b2 B d' r' B' D2 L l2 f2 U u' F l2 F2 r F2 U' R l2 u U L R2 F' b L' F' B2 l f2 d2 b F2 r' R2 B' l d l2 F R' F R f F u l L2 F' u' L B2 u2 D2 
9. 1:36.01 u2 b' l2 F' f2 r' L' D u' d U' l2 F R b F' U D2 u' d' L' u l' L2 F' b L f' D B' l U' r2 R' F2 u l L' d f d2 L' b' l D f' D r2 R d' r' D u' U L' b' u2 d R D2 
10. 1:37.13 f' l b2 l' r D' l U f d2 U R2 B2 r D R' L' u2 B b' f R' l' r' D2 b2 D2 L2 r u U2 l D' F' u2 B' U2 F2 L' d U B' U l2 B' D R' b U' B2 L r' f2 d r' U2 b2 B' R f' 
11. 1:40.41 D r' F B2 u r2 b d U B b' F' D' B2 d2 L' d2 F' L2 D B f b' l B2 L' f2 B2 U2 u2 L b' d r b B2 D' B2 r2 D2 U' b u2 f2 r2 B u U' b D2 l2 d' u b' D b2 B' F' D' u' 
12. (1:44.55) l b2 u2 D F2 d2 f2 B2 F2 D' d r2 u' R b2 R U' d l F B f' D' r2 f l2 d B2 F' l2 U' b' B l b' F L U2 d' F u f B2 u B' r' L' l d b u B2 F2 U' R F2 D R' B b'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 23, 2014)

35 move FMC PB from the weekly comp.

Sub-NR


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 23, 2014)

4x4 PB's
Single - 1:27.968
Ao5 - 1:57.490
Ao12 - 2:01.734 So close to sub 2
Ao100 - 2:21.395 Can be lower but done for day.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 23, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-23
avg of 12: 9.98 *Finally*

Time List:
1. 7.04 R B' U' B' U R U L R' 
2. (13.77) L U L R U' L' R B' 
3. 7.78 U' B R B L' U B' U' 
4. 9.61 R L' R L B U' B U' L' 
5. 11.73 B R' B R' B L R' B' U 
6. 11.05 B R' U' R' U' L' U R 
7. 12.05 B R' L' R U' L U' B' R' 
8. (3.98) U L B' L' R' U R' U' 
9. 9.27 L B R' B' L' B' U' L U 
10. 11.11 U' B' U' L R B U' L' 
11. 9.67 U L B' R B' L' U' B' 
12. 10.51 R' B' U' R U R' U L U

I was locking up so much on the last few solves... it could have been way better.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 23, 2014)

3:31 6x6 solve. I wonder how much faster I would get if I actually practiced 6x6? I don't, because the cube itself is awful. Maybe when the Moyu one comes out, I'll be interested in it, but I'm just not now. I've done less than 50 6x6 solves ever. I practice 5x5 and 7x7 lots, though.

Unless I start on white or yellow, like I would for 4x4 Yau, I have to use a corner to check where the centers should be. Lol.

6x6 is nice because I practice it so little, it's below the skill level of my other events. I can break a PB easily any time I need a morale boost.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 23, 2014)

I feel like getting fast at 2x2

Average of 12: 2.86
1. 2.94 F' R2 U2 R' U' F R' F' U' 
2. 3.29  F2 U F2 R2 U' F U' F2 R2 
3. (4.90) R F R U2 F U' R2 U' F2 
4. (1.78) F R' U' R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 
5. 3.20 F' U2 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U' 
6. 2.08 U2 F U F' U2 R F U2 R' 
7. 2.92 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' R' F 
8. 3.60 F2 R' U F U R2 U' F R' 
9. 2.83 R' F' U R' U' R' F' R' U' 
10. 3.30 F' U R2 U R F2 U2 R2 U' 
11. 2.28 U R F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U' 
12. 2.13 R2 U F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R 

Not PB, but good.


----------



## TDM (Jul 23, 2014)

155. 10.77 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U B' L B' D2 R B2 R' B F
Stackmat PB


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 23, 2014)

Pyraminx

solves/total: 12/12, Mean: 3.685
best: 2.626 | worst: 5.290

current mo3: 3.100 
best mo3: 3.100

current avg5: 3.352 
best avg5: 3.352 

current avg12: 3.630 
best avg12: 3.630


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 23, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Pyraminx
> 
> solves/total: 12/12, Mean: 3.685
> best: 2.626 | worst: 5.290
> ...



O_0! When did you get this fast?! VGJ


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Average of 5: 13.14
1. (15.92) B2 D R L B' L' F' R2 F U' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 D 
2. 11.70 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F' D U2 R' U2 B R U2 R U' F2 
3. 14.92 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F R U L2 U B F2 R' D U' 
4. (11.48) B2 R2 D2 R F2 R' F2 R D2 R' B2 U' R' D L2 U' F U2 B2 R' U' 
5. 12.80 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L' F' L B' R2 F2 U' F2 R'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 23, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> O_0! When did you get this fast?! VGJ



Thank you! But this was just a piece of luck, I was never really that fast, I never really practice that much anyway.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Spoiler



Average of 50: 14.96
1. 16.74 L2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' L2 U' B L R2 F' D2 R' U' 
2. 13.06 R F B R U L U2 L2 F2 L F U2 F B R2 B' U2 D2 F' D2 F 
3. 16.02 R' B2 L' F U' L' B2 D' L D' L2 F' L2 F R2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 B' 
4. 13.55 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 D' F' L2 U' B U2 L' B2 L2 U 
5. 16.45 D' U B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R' B' F2 R B D U' L R2 U2 
6. 17.52 F' D2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B L B L F' L' B' D R D B 
7. (17.86) U L D2 F L' F2 L U2 B' L U' R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' 
8. 12.54 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B D2 U B D2 R D2 B F' R' 
9. 16.27 R' L2 F U2 B' L' B' U2 D2 B U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 
10. 15.92 B2 D R L B' L' F' R2 F U' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 D 
11. (11.70) F2 U2 B' F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F' D U2 R' U2 B R U2 R U' F2 
12. 14.92 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F R U L2 U B F2 R' D U' 
13. (11.48) B2 R2 D2 R F2 R' F2 R D2 R' B2 U' R' D L2 U' F U2 B2 R' U' 
14. 12.80 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L' F' L B' R2 F2 U' F2 R' 
15. 16.85 D R B D2 B U' L' B' R' F R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 R B2 R' 
16. 14.45 B2 R D B' U' B2 L2 B2 R' U' F' L2 F D2 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 
17. 15.98 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R F' U2 B' D R2 D' L F D 
18. 12.59 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 B L' U' B' L' F D' L' D2 
19. 15.43 B D2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' D F' L U R' F2 R' U' B 
20. 16.39 R D2 L' U2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U B2 R' F' U2 F' D L 
21. 15.80 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 L D' L B F U R2 B F2 R2 
22. 13.80 L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' D2 F R F D R' U L U 
23. 13.01 F2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 D R D B2 F R F L2 U L2 
24. 14.93 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' R' D L2 R2 F2 D' L' U' B' F' 
25. 16.49 F R' L2 B' D' F U' F' L' B' U2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 L' F2 L2 B2 R 
26. 15.75 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L R' F' D2 L' U R2 D' F2 U2 
27. 15.57 F2 B D2 R2 D L' F B' R' F U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 
28. 15.92 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 R' B' R' U2 R' U2 F2 R' F L' 
29. 15.33 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B' L D' U L2 F' L F L2 F' 
30. 14.59 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U L2 R2 U' L' F2 R F L F' L' B' L' 
31. 17.66 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2 R' B R2 U R2 U' L' F' U' B D2 
32. 14.07 U D B' D L B' R' B' R U2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 
33. 14.73 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R F' R2 F2 U R2 U' L' 
34. 16.99 D B2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L' D' L R2 D B' R D U L' 
35. 12.04 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F R' U R2 D L' 
36. (11.65) F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B U B L' F D2 U' L' B' R' 
37. 15.04 F2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 F' R' F2 U' L B' L' F D2 U2 
38. 13.77 F2 D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U L' U2 F R2 D' L' U B' U 
39. 14.83 B' L2 F2 R2 B L2 F U2 F D2 L' B2 F U' B' U R' D' F' 
40. 14.82 U2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 B' F2 R' D' B U L2 R2 U R' 
41. 12.90 U B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R' D' L F' R2 F' R D' B R2 
42. (19.82) D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F R2 F U2 F2 R2 D F' D' L R' F' U' B' L2 U 
43. 14.27 L2 U R2 L D' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 
44. 13.11 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L' B L' R' D F D' L D U' 
45. (19.78) D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F' U L2 B' F D' R' D2 L' U' 
46. 15.63 D F2 R' L' D R' L2 B2 U F' L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 
47. 15.58 R2 F D2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F2 L B2 U' B' R F' D2 B2 U' F2 
48. 15.51 U2 R' D2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F' L' R F U2 F D' R 
49. 15.74 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F D B2 L2 U2 L2 R U L' U2 
50. 12.97 B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' B' F' U F' U' R D L' D R'


Sub 15 ao50 again. I think I'm finally there.

EDIT: I just did sub-1.5 E perm. Yay. (1.28)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 23, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-23
solves/total: 187/187

single
best: 6.87
worst: 16.62

mean of 3
current: 9.77 (σ = 1.00)
best: 7.50 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 5
current: 9.74 (σ = 0.52)
best: 8.02 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 12
current: 9.46 (σ = 0.78)
best: 8.26 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 50
current: 9.16 (σ = 0.70)
best: 8.97 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 100
current: 9.24 (σ = 0.76)
best: 9.13 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 9.34 (σ = 0.77)
Mean: 9.42

Prepping for nats. Because my official 3x3 average needs to get beaten...


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 23, 2014)

3x3 (qqtimer)
7.905 F L U' F2 B' R2 D2 B L' D2 B L2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 F L2 U2
(best timed fullstep & non-handscramle)
(PB is 7.13)


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jul 23, 2014)

Pre-Nats 6x6 practice. All PB's... which were all broken yesterday except ao5



Spoiler



6x6x6 cube
Jul 23, 2014 10:24:18 AM - 11:25:12 AM

Mean: 2:34.39
Average: 2:34.82
Best time: 2:16.75
Median: 2:34.60
Worst time: 2:45.18
Standard deviation: 7.03

Best mean of 3: 2:25.85 
8-10 - 2:28.60 2:32.19 2:16.75

Best average of 5: 2:28.81
10-14 - (2:16.75) (2:41.07) 2:34.02 2:26.94 2:25.47

Best average of 12: 2:32.21
7-18 - 2:33.59 2:28.60 2:32.19 (2:16.75) 2:41.07 2:34.02 2:26.94 2:25.47 (2:43.58) 2:38.02 2:30.80 2:31.35

2:45.18, 2:35.25, 2:37.21, 2:35.18, 2:41.57, 2:42.31, 2:33.59, 2:28.60, 2:32.19, 2:16.75, 2:41.07, 2:34.02, 2:26.94 
(A scramble?!) 2:25.47


Spoiler



L2 U 3R 2D' B' 3U2 L' 2D' 3F2 2B' 3U' F2 2B2 R' B2 3U' L2 2U' 3R2 U D' 3F' 3U 3R 3F 2L' F D' F 2F 3U2 D 3F' 2U2 2B 2U D' 2F' 2B' 2D2 F' 2D' 2F2 3F2 D2 2R2 2U 2R 2D' 2R 2U' 3U L2 3U2 2F2 3U2 2R' U' 3F2 U' F2 U' 2B L 2D 3R' 2F 3R 2B' 3R2 2R' U 3U 3R2 3F' U B2 U2 B2 2L'


2:43.58, 2:38.02, 2:30.80, 2:31.35


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 23, 2014)

OH PBs

best avg50: 15.52
best avg100: 15.98


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 23, 2014)

Got a $500 sponsorship for nats in return for this:
https://www.kidzvuz.com/reviews/hot-to-solve-the-rubiks-cube-part-1/


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 23, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Got a $500 sponsorship for nats in return for this:
> https://www.kidzvuz.com/reviews/hot-to-solve-the-rubiks-cube-part-1/



That's a pretty good tutorial.

edit: 2x2 keyboard 

best avg5: 1.31
best avg12: 1.38 lol
best avg50: 1.69
best avg100: 1.80 ew

for fun


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 23, 2014)

Clock PB 3.912, should have been even faster. Scramble was retarded.
From cstimer:
(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5) / (4) / (-1) / (1) / (4) / (0) / UUUd


----------



## Lid (Jul 23, 2014)

Square-1: *20.171* a12, 2nd best ever (PB is from 2010 ...)

*FULL* EP attack (99 algs): 11:50.07 ~ 7.17s/EP



Spoiler: Scambles/Times



Average of 12: 20.171
1. 21.962 (1, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, -2) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) /
2. 18.402 (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -4) /
3. 21.939[p] (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, -5) / (0, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, -3)
4. 20.892 (-3, 5) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) /
5. (17.617[p]) (3, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3)
6. 20.286 (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2)
7. (23.303[p]) (-5, 3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (-2, -4) / (0, -2) /
8. 21.548[p] (-3, 2) / (6, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
9. 17.731 (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) /
10. 19.281[p] (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-4, -4)
11. 19.670 (-5, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0)
12. 19.999 (1, 0) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0)


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 23, 2014)

Man, I'm not even happy about this, it took way too long...

2 4x4s in a row in 57.22, on cam.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 23, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Man, I'm not even happy about this, it took way too long...
> 
> 2 4x4s in a row in 57.22, on cam.



gj sub 1 finally lel


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Clock PB 3.912, should have been even faster. Scramble was retarded.
> From cstimer:
> (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5) / (4) / (-1) / (1) / (4) / (0) / UUUd



Sub-4! That's crazy, I don't think I know anybody else with a sub-4 single... D:


----------



## TDM (Jul 23, 2014)

*Standard deviation: 4.71*

1. 14.25 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B L B2 U' F' R' U' B2 U' F U2
2. 21.05 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D F' R' B' L' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2
3. 9.58 U L2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' U R D' B2 U B L B L U

Bigger is better, right!?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Sub-4! That's crazy, I don't think I know anybody else with a sub-4 single... D:



Try the scramble. Seriously.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 24, 2014)

That was quick

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-23
avg of 12: 7.51

Time List:
1. (2.90) R U L' B' L' U' B R' L 
2. 5.96 R' L' R B' L' U' L U 
3. 9.90 U L R L R' B R' B' 
4. 5.91 B' R' L R U R B' R' U' 
5. 7.98 U B' U R' B U L B R' 
6. 5.34 U R U L R B' U' B' R' 
7. 8.44 U R' L' R' L' B' U' B 
8. 4.57 U' B' L R B' R L U' R 
9. (11.45) R U' B U' B' U R' L' 
10. 11.00 R' B' R' L' B L' U' L B R' 
11. 9.03 U L' U' L' B R' B U' 
12. 7.03 R L R' B' R B R' U' L


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 24, 2014)

Triple post!!!

-My 6th six second solve, 6.64.

-3.06 2x2 average of 12.

-37.78 4x4 average of 12.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 24, 2014)

new pbs in single, mo3, and ao5

4:29.38, 4:50.40, 4:41.07, DNF(0.05), 4:57.95

4th solve was interrupted, so I gave it a dnf (it was already a pretty bad solve lol)


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Got a $500 sponsorship for nats in return for this:
> https://www.kidzvuz.com/reviews/hot-to-solve-the-rubiks-cube-part-1/



Ri

pls



Ronxu said:


> Clock PB 3.912, should have been even faster. Scramble was retarded.
> From cstimer:
> (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5) / (4) / (-1) / (1) / (4) / (0) / UUUd



UDDD u2
DUDU u3
UUUD u2'
UDUU u3'
UDDU u'
DUUD u5

kek


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 24, 2014)

3x3x3: Best session of my life!

i finally hit sub10 avg5! and, although it was really lucky (3 times one look last layer) i beat my previous pb by MORE THAN A SECOND and tied my avg12 PB with my previous avg5! nuts!)

i also beat mo50 and mo100.



Spoiler: Pic



dang it! i opened my session summary for future reference and then changed my category, and prisma just overwrote the right summary  fml
marked the session in the history :3


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Learned Ga Perm in 5-6 hours and can execute it in 2.5 seconds
Let's see how Gb Perm


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Learned Ga Perm in 5-6 hours and can execute it in 2.5 seconds
Let's see how Gb Perm goes
Does anyone know how to learn and memorize
Faster?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-24
avg of 5: 10.93 *FAIL*

Time List:
1. (8.87) U F B L' U' L B2 U' B R' D2 R D2 B2 U2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' 
2. (DNF(11.73)) D' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F R2 F2 D' B L2 B' R' B' 
3. 10.25 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 U B' D R' U' L2 R' U L R2 F 
4. 12.77 R' F D' B' U2 L U R2 D F R2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 B' U2 F2 R2 
5. 9.76 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' B R' D' L U F L D' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Average of 5: 13.04
1. 13.30 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 B F U' L' D' F' L' U F L' B' D 
2. 13.53 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 D U2 R F' U2 L' B R2 U B2 F' 
3. 12.28 B2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B' D L2 U L' B2 L B R2 U2 
4. (17.05) B U2 R L2 U2 B D F D' R F2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 
5. (11.03) F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U2 F2 R2 B D' U R' D R' U2 R B2 

Cubing in school is good.


----------



## Artic (Jul 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Average of 5: 13.04
> 1. 13.30 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 B F U' L' D' F' L' U F L' B' D
> 2. 13.53 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 D U2 R F' U2 L' B R2 U B2 F'
> 3. 12.28 B2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B' D L2 U L' B2 L B R2 U2
> ...



Dude, you're improving a lot recently it seems. Sub 13 ao100 next?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 24, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Learned Ga Perm in 5-6 hours and can execute it in 2.5 seconds
> Let's see how Gb Perm goes
> Does anyone know how to learn and memorize
> Faster?



Instead of remembering the moves, watch the F2L pairs. The algorithm will take them out and put them back in in certain ways. If you notice how the algorithm affects the puzzle instead of trying to remember the moves, that helps a lot. 

You can also use mirrors. If you use the mirror of the Ga you just learned as your Gc, you'll have a much easier time remembering the algorithm since it's the exact same alg, just left handed.

My accomplishment is a 1:55.64 5x5 AO100.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 24, 2014)

Megaminx 51.07 average of 12 PB and 52.98 average of 100 PB


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 24, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Megaminx 51.07 average of 12 PB and 52.98 average of 100 PB




u wot m8


I know what I'm practicing today


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 24, 2014)

18.34 OH mean of 100


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Artic said:


> Dude, you're improving a lot recently it seems. Sub 13 ao100 next?



I'm not improving THAT quickly 

Anyway, I don't ever do ao100s (hands tire out after ~70)

So a sub 13 ao50 will have to do... It may have to take some time as I'm just floating around the 15 second mark now.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 24, 2014)

*7x7* Mean of 3: *2:46.83*
2:49.46
2:47.79
2:43.25


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 24, 2014)

imvelox said:


> *7x7* Mean of 3: *2:46.83*
> 2:49.46
> 2:47.79
> 2:43.25


Nice!
Lol i saw that you had the last post so i was like :he probably broke another UWR , still very nice!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 24, 2014)

42.788 PB 4x4 ao12.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-24
avg of 12: 42.788

Time List:
1. 38.956 Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' B2 D' F L2 B' U R' Rw U D2 L' D L Uw' R' B2 Rw Uw D2 Fw' R' Rw' U2 Uw R' Rw2 Fw2 L D' R2 L2 Uw2 Fw Uw F' 
2. 42.911 F' Uw2 F2 Uw B' R' F' R2 Fw2 Uw' F Rw R B2 U Rw' L F2 Uw' L' Fw Rw B' L' Rw F Rw' D2 R U2 L Rw2 Uw B' R' L' D' R' L2 Uw2 
3. 39.852 Uw2 R2 F Uw2 R2 U2 Rw L Uw' R' D2 L U D2 F2 Rw2 U R Fw' Rw2 B2 U F Fw' B D Rw U Fw' B2 L' R D2 Uw' B' D Fw2 D2 Rw L 
4. 45.976 Fw R' U Fw L' U' D' R F B R2 D U' L' U2 Uw B Uw' L' R' U2 F R2 U' F L2 Uw' R2 L' F Fw U Uw' R2 D Rw2 D Fw' L Rw' 
5. (36.101) D B2 F2 Rw L R2 F' R F' Fw2 Rw2 F Rw' U L' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 B' F' L Uw2 Fw Rw' R' D2 Uw2 U L2 B R U' D Rw' U' Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 
6. 40.879 Uw F2 B Uw D2 B2 Fw' Uw' L2 F2 Fw' L2 Fw2 U' B' F D U2 F Rw' D F' R2 L' D' L' Fw U D2 R U L Uw' Fw B' U' Rw Fw2 F B' 
7. 40.965 Fw2 B2 L R2 Rw' Uw D2 R D' U' F Fw Rw' R2 D R' Uw2 U L Rw U R Fw' D2 B2 L Fw L2 B Uw2 F' Uw' D B U Rw2 B2 Fw2 L Uw 
8. (56.710) Fw' L' B F' U' F' U' L2 Fw' B U2 D F' Fw B' R' Fw2 F' Rw D R Uw' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F L2 U' Uw B2 R2 L' B F2 L' D Fw D2 Rw' 
9. 42.624 Fw2 U Uw L' R2 D L F' L Rw' R2 U' B' Uw2 Rw' Fw' B Uw F' Rw2 R Fw F L R' F R U Uw2 F B' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 Fw' B' Rw2 U2 L 
10. 45.497 U' R U R Fw R2 Fw' L Fw' B D' R' D2 U Rw2 U F' Rw U' R' Rw' U Rw' R2 D' Rw U B L' D' Rw2 L2 F R Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw' R2 
11. 37.701 B2 F U' L2 Rw2 R F' Rw2 R' B2 U B2 D Uw B2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U D R Rw Fw Rw Uw D F L2 Rw2 Fw F2 L2 Rw' Fw' Uw' R F2 Rw' Uw 
12. 52.519+ Rw' F Uw' F' Rw' R B Rw' F B2 U' R D' Rw D Rw' R U' Fw' L' Rw Fw' D2 R' B' Uw U' D R2 D' U Uw2 L Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' D Uw Rw'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 24, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 42.788 PB 4x4 ao12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Whats the ao5?


----------



## GG (Jul 24, 2014)

Beat lots and lots of pbs. 
Avg100
Avg12
Single

See sig for times lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 24, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> sum of manhattan distances of tiles (including the blank) from their solved position >= 60





Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice! Whats the ao5?



40.56, PB is 40.02


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 24, 2014)

PB 4x4 2:08 OLL Parity Skip


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 24, 2014)

In my BvG Summer solves, the first three solves were as follows:

OP, PLL skip
OP, 1:24.2 PB
another PLL skip

I don't know what I'm more annoyed about, the fact that my only two 1:24.xx both had OP! or that the two solves that had PLL skips didn't even cause me to PB.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 24, 2014)

First solve with Ga Perm after I learned it. Took almost two seconds to recognize but the execution was way faster.
Could have been sub-20, but it is the first.
Time: 22.768
This feels great to do this!

Edit:
Second Ga Perm Solve, Recognition could have been better but still.
This is full step
17.551!
Okay I am cheating about on this, try this scramble!
R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U' L' U' F' L D U L' D U B' R'


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 24, 2014)

Woot. I just got under 1 min yesterday for a 3x3 (I recently started). and today did a best of 5 with 59.67sec. Just made it.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 24, 2014)

best avg5: 7.84 PB
8.83, 7.13, (6.84), (12.01), 7.56

best avg50: 9.23 PB
best avg100: 9.33 PB



Spoiler



9.20, 8.79, 9.45, 8.44, 10.55, 9.25, 9.70, 9.06, 9.06, 7.65, 10.48, 10.41, 8.41, 11.01, 9.15, (7.55), 10.79, 9.39, 8.93, 9.25, 8.89, (12.27), 8.14, 9.18, *(11.71), 8.85, 9.07, 9.01, 8.59, 8.10, 8.13, 10.65, 9.47, 8.12, 8.82, 10.76, 10.00, 8.65, 8.83, (7.13), (6.84), (12.01), 7.56, 9.80, 9.51, 9.62, 8.59, 9.82, 11.11, 9.63, 10.40, 9.23, 9.91, 8.08, 10.73, 10.35, (11.62), 9.77, 9.51, 8.53, (7.18), 10.44, 8.29, 9.15, 9.97, 10.40, 10.10, 8.00, 9.27, 9.13, 7.65, 8.78, 7.83, 8.08,* 11.19, 10.60, 8.57, 11.10, 10.26, 10.00, 9.09, 8.79, 9.10, 9.32, 9.64, 11.57, (6.67), 9.11, 11.17, 9.01, 8.19, 10.48, 8.18, 8.92, 8.70, 8.11, 8.23, 10.20, (12.08), 8.64


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 24, 2014)

On cam, yay consistency

Average of 5: 29.88
1. (28.83) R U F' B2 Uw' D B' U' F' Uw' B F R' L2 Uw' F2 U2 D2 L U' F' U2 Rw L2 U2 Uw F L Rw2 Fw2 D Uw2 B2 R2 Fw F U' Rw R2 Uw 
2. 29.88 Rw' R B2 D' F Uw2 R' L' Fw2 L2 Fw2 D R' Fw R2 U' F2 U' Rw2 Uw' B L2 Uw U Rw2 D2 U' Rw' F2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 F' L F Rw2 U Uw2 Rw' 
3. (31.28) Fw U2 L R U2 D2 Fw U2 Rw' B Uw' D' B Uw2 Fw L' U2 Uw2 L' F2 U' R' Fw' F2 L' Rw2 U Fw2 Rw Fw' L' R D' U2 Rw Uw U' L2 R Fw' 
4. 29.99 B2 U2 Uw' D2 F2 D U' F U Rw Uw2 R2 Fw U2 L2 B D' B L2 D2 R2 D' Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' F B2 U' D2 B' F2 Fw' D2 B Rw2 F2 Uw 
5. 29.76 U' Uw' Rw' D2 Uw' B D R Rw' U' Uw' F Uw2 F2 U' Fw' F2 Uw2 F U2 B2 D Uw2 L2 B R D' Rw L2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 B' F2 U L' F' Rw B'


----------



## kcl (Jul 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> On cam, yay consistency
> 
> Average of 5: 29.88
> 1. (28.83) R U F' B2 Uw' D B' U' F' Uw' B F R' L2 Uw' F2 U2 D2 L U' F' U2 Rw L2 U2 Uw F L Rw2 Fw2 D Uw2 B2 R2 Fw F U' Rw R2 Uw
> ...



Consistency wat


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

48.39 4x4 single, PB
Edit: turned my cube around and had adjacent parity, ****


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 24, 2014)

15.11 Skype TeamBLD with Rami


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 15.11 Skype TeamBLD with Rami



lol, how?


----------



## Pokelifter (Jul 24, 2014)

I recently got my first two consecutive sub-20 solves on 3x3. My goal to be a sub-20-average solver gets closer and closer.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 24, 2014)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!! 4x4x4 PB *1:18.85* Previous PB 1:28.32 10 sec drop.

Haven't touched a 4x4x4 in a month. Been working on 3x3x3 look ahead and F2L.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-24
avg of 12: 10.76

Time List:
1. 10.77 L2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' R2 F D U F2 U2 L' F' U2 
2. 11.69 R' F U2 B U2 D' L' B' U F' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 
3. 9.53 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B D B2 L' F2 L2 D L2 R' B2 
4. (12.88) B F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 F2 R' B' U2 B' U' F D F R U' R 
5. 9.69 B U L' U' B D F L2 D' F L2 F D2 B L2 F2 U2 F U2 B 
6. 9.94 L F2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L' F2 U F2 U2 R2 F L' U R D' R' 
7. 12.38 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R D2 U' R' B' U L D2 L2 F' R2 B 
8. 10.62 D L2 D B2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D' R B2 D2 F' L F D' U F D F2 
9. (8.40) L' B L' B' D R' D' F' U' D R2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 
10. 12.00 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 F R' B2 U' B' F2 L R2 B2 F' U 
11. 11.91 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 F' D U' B2 R' D U2 L2 F R2 
12. 9.11 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U L' R' F D' U2 L2 B2 U' L' U'

Such bad consistency


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 24, 2014)

1:19.19 avg5 on 5x5. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I needed a 1:18 or less to get PB average and on the last solve I got a pop with a bad G perm to get 1:22. WHY??WHAT DID I DO TO THE WORLD?!!!!!!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 24, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> lol, how?



Our code is the bomb.


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.594, 52 moves, 11.319tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




913413285711614121510

DRRRDDLULLURRDLURURDDLUULLDRDLUURRDDLURULLDRRULLDRUL



Sub-8 average after 41 solves, hopefully I can beat my 8.0xy Ao50. 10.506 average TPS so far... TPS PB Ao50 is 10.366, so hopefully I can beat that too. I don't think I have a chance for movecount PB Ao50; I need to take ~2 moves off my average in 9 solves.

E: 8.051 Ao49, PB Ao50 is 8.069...
E2: I'm an idiot, 9.906 single, Ao50 was 8.090.

E: 8 puzzle, 2.165 Ao12/13.296 TPS Ao12. Movecount was above my Ao100 PB, but I've never tried very hard at getting a high TPS before.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 24, 2014)

PB Square-1 average of 12

Average of 12: 11.35
1. 13.61 (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-1, -2) / (1, -3)
2. 9.53 (0, 2) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (4, 0) / (6, -4) / (4, -1)
3. 12.60 (3, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, -4) / (6, -3)
4. 10.01 (-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (2, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)
5. (9.16) (-5, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (4, -3) / (5, -4) / (4, 0) / 
6. 11.20 (-3, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (6, 0) / (6, 0) / 
7. 12.29 (4, 6) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (6, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1)
8. 11.03 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, -2) / (2, 0) / (5, 0)
9. (15.69) (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (4, -3)
10. 9.88 (0, 5) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -1)
11. 12.67 (1, 6) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / 
12. 10.70 (-5, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, -2) / (-3, 0)


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 25, 2014)

8 puzzle 22.75 tps single with keyboard on a non-lolscramble

6 1 2
3 4 5
0 8 7

LDRULLDRRDLLURRULLDRUL

0.967/22 moves/22.750 tps


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2014)

Comp legal sub-2!

R B' R' B' U' B' L' U R L B L' 
1.77 with stackmat


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Comp legal sub-2!



Sorry I am not up to date on some of the WCA rules. What justifies a competition legal solve with 2x2?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 25, 2014)

New PB Ao12 with a counting 18!

21.91



138	18.99	25.73	27.72
139	20.93	24.62	26.88
140	24.13	24.79	26.39
141	20.11	21.73	25.72
142	21.39	20.81	24.84
143	21.06	21.13	24.58
144	23.16	21.87	23.68
145	19.90	20.86	22.79
146	25.47	21.87	22.91
147	17.77	21.37	22.45
148	24.00	22.35	21.91
149	27.01	23.12	21.91


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 25, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> Sorry I am not up to date on some of the WCA rules. What justifies a competition legal solve with 2x2?



That's a skewb scramble, not 2x2. 2x2 would be <R,F,U> moves. Anyway, official skewb scrambles must have an optimal solution of no less than 7 moves. (For 2x2, no less than 4 moves)


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 25, 2014)

wtf 5x5 my life what is even going on wtf

*Average of 5: 1:10.89
Average of 12: 1:12.14
Average of 25: 1:13.36*
Average of 50: 1:16.11
Average of 100: 1:17.34

Still no sub-1 single


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 25, 2014)

6.47 Skewb ao100... I don't even know. I really need to learn hedge finger tricks, I just use wrist turns. I'll post a video soon of an ao12.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 25, 2014)

:O

8 puzzle 1.226 avg12

(0.879), 1.440, 1.664, 1.151, 1.080, 1.152, 0.967, 1.064, 1.168, (1.831), 0.929, 1.647 = 1.226 avg12



Spoiler





```
Time	Moves	TPS		Scramble		Reconstruction
(0.879)	(16)	18.202		0 8 3\4 1 2\7 6 5	LULUR2D2LURULDLU
1.440	24	16.666		2 8 5\3 6 4\1 7 0	DR2UL2D2RU2LD2R2ULULDRUL
1.664	27	16.225		7 0 1\4 6 5\3 2 8	LUR2DL2U2R2DLULD2RU2LD2RULU
1.151	19	16.507		5 6 3\0 1 4\7 2 8	L2DR2UL2DRU2LD2RULU
1.080	19	17.592		4 1 8\6 7 2\3 0 5	RDLURD2LULDRU2LDRUL
1.152	19	16.493		8 7 1\0 2 3\4 6 5	LDLUR2DLULURDRULDLU
0.967	17	17.580		2 0 8\1 7 3\5 4 6	LURDRU2LDLURDRUL2
1.064	20	18.796		1 8 6\7 0 4\3 5 2	LUR2DLDLURULDRDLURUL
1.168	22	18.835		1 3 5\2 4 7\6 8 0	RDRUL2D2RU2LDR2UL2DRUL
(1.831)	(30)	16.384		2 1 7\8 4 3\5 6 0	RDLUR2D2LURUL2D2RURULDLURDRUL2
0.929	18	(19.375)	3 8 0\2 1 6\5 4 7	R2UL2DR2U2L2DR2UL2
1.647	26	(15.786)	3 6 7\1 8 5\0 4 2	LD2RUL2URDLDRULURDRUL2DRUL
				
1.226	21.100	17.328
```


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 25, 2014)

I suck at OH...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-25
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 17.96
worst: 31.20

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 21.36)
best: 20.62 (σ = 3.36)

avg of 5
current: 22.32 (σ = 2.54)
best: 22.32 (σ = 2.54)

avg of 12
current: 24.23 (σ = 2.93)
best: 24.23 (σ = 2.93)

Average: 24.23 (σ = 2.93)
Mean: 23.66

Time List:
1. 23.82 U' B' R' F' D B2 U' B' R' F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' B2 D 
2. 23.40 D2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R F' L' B2 L' B U' L' F2 D2 
3. 24.30 D F R2 U' R L' U2 L B L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D 
4. 22.71 L D' L' U' B R F D R U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F D2 
5. 31.20 F' R2 D2 F D2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 D' R D2 B' L2 F' D2 U' R' B2 
6. 25.50 R2 L2 D' F' D' R2 F2 L D R B L2 B2 D2 F L2 F R2 B L2 
7. 24.43 R2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L U F2 L' R' B2 L' D2 U' B' 
8. 24.40 U L' F' B R U2 B2 L2 D F D2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U F2 
9. 17.96 B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 L U2 R' U2 L2 D2 U' R D B 
10. 19.49+ L2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F' L D' U R2 U' L' U2 B U B2 
11. DNF(42.67) R2 D B D2 F2 L B' L2 D' L2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 
12. 23.07 B2 R L2 B' U R2 U L F' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B U2


EDIT: 1:31.27 5x5 single


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

59.89 Ao5 with no warmup



Spoiler



1. 53.97 F R2 U Fw' U2 Rw2 U' Uw' F2 B2 Uw' F U2 F Fw' B2 D' Rw' Uw2 R' F Fw2 U' B' R2 D' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw D F2 Uw D L2 F2
2. 1:06.67 Fw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw U D2 Rw' R2 F' Uw' D L R' Fw' B2 Uw Rw2 D' F B' D2 Rw2 U' R B2 U L' F U2 Uw' D' Fw2 D2 B R2 Uw2 D' Fw' Rw'
3. 56.54 U2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 Rw F2 Fw' Uw' L R U2 Uw2 F B2 Uw2 F B' R U L2 Uw' L Rw U' D Fw2 B Rw' U2 D R Fw' D' B' R' U' Uw2 Rw D'
4. 1:06.38 L' Rw B' L Uw2 F' Fw' Uw' Rw U F2 Rw' R' F' Rw Uw' R Fw' Uw' B' L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R Uw2 L' Rw' B2 U L F L2 U' Uw' D2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Fw'
5. 56.74 Fw U' Uw' D2 Rw2 U' Uw' L2 Uw2 B' U' F D B D F Fw2 B2 U L D2 Rw2 U2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 R' F2 Fw D Fw' B L D' F' Fw L2


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

59.89 Ao5 with no warmup



Spoiler



1. 53.97 F R2 U Fw' U2 Rw2 U' Uw' F2 B2 Uw' F U2 F Fw' B2 D' Rw' Uw2 R' F Fw2 U' B' R2 D' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw D F2 Uw D L2 F2
2. 1:06.67 Fw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw U D2 Rw' R2 F' Uw' D L R' Fw' B2 Uw Rw2 D' F B' D2 Rw2 U' R B2 U L' F U2 Uw' D' Fw2 D2 B R2 Uw2 D' Fw' Rw'
3. 56.54 U2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 Rw F2 Fw' Uw' L R U2 Uw2 F B2 Uw2 F B' R U L2 Uw' L Rw U' D Fw2 B Rw' U2 D R Fw' D' B' R' U' Uw2 Rw D'
4. 1:06.38 L' Rw B' L Uw2 F' Fw' Uw' Rw U F2 Rw' R' F' Rw Uw' R Fw' Uw' B' L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R Uw2 L' Rw' B2 U L F L2 U' Uw' D2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Fw'
5. 56.74 Fw U' Uw' D2 Rw2 U' Uw' L2 Uw2 B' U' F D B D F Fw2 B2 U L D2 Rw2 U2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 R' F2 Fw D Fw' B L D' F' Fw L2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 25, 2014)

WWWWWWWWWWUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTT??????!!!!!!!!!

9.271 OH single! L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L' B' U F R F L2 B' D B' 

11.608 mo3! (12.996. 9.271, 12.556)
14.062 avg5! (12.996,9.271, 12.556, 17.244, 16.635)


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

Sub-1 single: 8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.988, 14 moves, 14.170tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12364578

DRRULDLURRDLLU




Sup-15 TPS: 8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.129, 17 moves, 15.058tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




26317458

RDRULLURDRULLDRUL


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I can sub-1.5 all PLLs except for F and both Ns.

EDIT: Sub 1ed both Js and Us and H perms.


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

26. 1:00.07 Rw2 U Fw Uw F2 B' R Fw Uw2 L Uw' F2 Fw2 B2 U2 F2 B' Uw2 R2 U' D R' B L' D' Rw2 U D Fw' Uw2 F B2 D' B' U F' L2 Rw' D2 Rw2

Sub-40 yauduction+F3L. OLL parity doubleantisune, PLL parity Z perm.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 25, 2014)

Once again I got better. Ao74(had to go at the time) 14.62, Ao12 13.66. Ao5 12.67


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2014)

37.94 a couple days ago


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

26. 9.05 R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B' L' D2 U' B' L' D F' L2 D'

wat

x2 y
L R2 B' R'
L' U L U y' L U' L'
U' R' U' R L' U' L // Saw up to here in inspection
R' U' R U R' U' R
U R U R' // No pauses until here
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // *I was at about 6 seconds after this*, so sup-6 TPS at this point
R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U'

5.97 TPS, so I must have had less than 6 TPS on PLL :fp


----------



## porkynator (Jul 25, 2014)

Petrus 11.37 avg12, 10.63 avg5, 9.30 single on video


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2014)

US nats Square-1 practice:

Average of 12: 23.97
1. 27.12 (-5, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) /
2. 20.82 (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, -2) / (2, -4)
3. 24.63 (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
4. 28.28 (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
5. 22.80 (0, 5) / (-5, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
6. 22.35 (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0)
7. 20.18 (-3, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (6, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (4, -1)
8. 27.00 (0, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, -2)
9. (39.77) (0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (2, 0) /
10. 26.84 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) /
11. 19.70 (1, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
12. (17.13) (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -4) / 

Hopefully I can make finals.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 25, 2014)

0.97 Z-perm. Yay sub 1

Edit: 0.93


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Session average: 4:34.57
1) 4:29.44
2) 4:21.34
3) 4:46.16
4)5:06.67 (solved centers into the wrong color scheme...)
5) 4:29.31

First ao5 after no 6x6 for weeks.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 25, 2014)

Jakub Kipa 19.31 with feet UWR (?) single


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Jakub Kipa 19.31 with feet UWR (?) single



iirc Henrik has an 18.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 25, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Petrus 11.37 avg12, 10.63 avg5, 9.30 single on video



wow nice


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> iirc Henrik has an 18.


OK. I thought he has 19.x


----------



## kcl (Jul 25, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Jakub Kipa 19.31 with feet UWR (?) single



wat


porkynator said:


> Petrus 11.37 avg12, 10.63 avg5, 9.30 single on video



wat


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 25, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.24
1. 3.76 U' R L' U B' R L R l' r b u 
2. 3.60 B R' B U L' B U' L r' u' 
3. 2.43 U B U' B U R U B' l' r' 
4. 3.52 L' B' R B U' L' R' U l' r u' 
5. (2.39) B R U R' U' l' b 
6. (4.62) U B L' U' R B U R' L l r' u' 
7. 2.76 B L U L B L U' l r' 
8. 3.10 U' R' B R U R U L l' r u 
9. 3.75 U' L' R' U' L B' U L U' 
10. 2.90 U R U R B' R' L B' l' b' u 
11. 3.96 L B R' U L' R' U l r' b' 
12. 2.63 B U' B' U' B L' R' B' u 

wtf


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

58. 11.31 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' L F2 U L B2 L F D L B' U'

Slow turning, Nb perm.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> iirc Henrik has an 18.



Right: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=709003&viewfull=1#post709003


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2014)

Finished H set of ZBLL and I only have 6 U's left, which I might do today. Once I learn to recognize and execute all inverses I will just have a lot of sunes and about 18 Pi's left.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

From last night, when speedsolving was down:
63. 9.45 B2 D U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 R' U' F L B' R B2 L2 U2 L' U
Slow turning PB single. LL was R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R, probably with AUFs.

E: 11.00 Mo3, wat
87. 9.58 F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F R' D' F2 R U2 L D' R'
88. 13.20 D2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 L' U' R2 B R U' L B' U
89. 10.21 F2 D' B2 D U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L' D L F' U2 R B2 D2 U L2 U

87 had Sune LL, 89 was R' F' r U' r' F2 R, J perm.

E2: Next two were:
90. 13.00 U2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U R' B U' F2 L' U R2 D' R' D' U
91. 16.87 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B' D L D R U2 L' F' U2 F U2

Ao5 was 12.14, also a slow turning PB.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2014)

2x2 PB avg12 and avg100

number of times: 549/555
best time: 1.20
worst time: 12.11

current avg5: 4.02 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 2.36 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 3.69 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 2.58 (σ = 0.50)

current avg50: 3.66 (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: 3.03 (σ = 0.55)

current avg100: 3.59 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 3.18 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 3.38 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 3.47

Slowly improving. This session was kind of a fail though, there were so many +2s and lockups everywhere


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Made it through the 15 hour 'no speedsolving' issue without too much withdrawal syndrome. 

Yay.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Finished H set of ZBLL and I only have 6 U's left, which I might do today. Once I learn to recognize and execute all inverses I will just have a lot of sunes and about 18 Pi's left.



Whoa, respect. Keep going!


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jonatan Kłosko 2.19 skewb official single


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 26, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> Jonatan Kłosko 2.19 skewb official single


Not bad 
congrats on (joint) WR


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> Jonatan Kłosko 2.19 skewb official single



Cool, congrats Jonatan


----------



## kcl (Jul 26, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> Jonatan Kłosko 2.19 skewb official single



Woah, nice!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2014)

I could have posted this yesterday when I got it but I had problems getting on the the forums. Holy crap a new 3x3 OH PB 42.03 B2 L2 D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 L2 F U B' D2 F2 D' F R B2 L' U


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Average of 5: 2.10
1. (2.45) F2 R' U R2 U' F2 R' F R 
2. 2.03 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F R U' 
3. 2.12 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' F 
4. 2.16 F U2 F R2 F U F2 U F2 
5. (1.44) U' F' U F' U' F U F' U' 

lol. PB by 0.02


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Woah, nice!



Yay, tied WR :3


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 26, 2014)

Another tied WR


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Another tied WR


Next time faz has a comp, I bet he'll get 5.55...

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.551, 8 moves, 14.519tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12573486

UURDRULL


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2014)

9.826 3x3 Average of 5. Second sub 10.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 26, 2014)

1:11.37 CN mega solve, on cam, might upload it for lols.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

14.308 TPS Ao5 (8 puzzle)

E: 8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.736, 9 moves, 12.228tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




23615847

LDDRRUULL



E2: 8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.967, 14 moves, 14.478tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12486753

RULURDDLUURDLU


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> 14.308 TPS Ao5 (8 puzzle)



Woah, you beat me. What do you average?

Edit: Nvm, didn't read 8 puzzle.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm currently top 1000 for all of my rankings. I guess that's an accomplishment. I need to improve my 3x3 and 5x5 singles though


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2014)

9.96 Average of 5. 3rd sub 10, completely separate from my previous pb.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I'm currently top 1000 for all of my rankings. I guess that's an accomplishment. I need to improve my 3x3 and 5x5 singles though


Nice! All you need is a FM mean and you're top 1000 for everything.

E: Best average of 12: 2.053, 1.944, (1.353), 2.913, 2.167, 1.738, 2.415, 1.912, 2.003, (3.101), 1.998, 1.445 = *2.059*


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2014)

11.354 Mean of 100. Sub 11.5. Now to get Sub 11, every new goal seems far away but then they seem to come up suddenly.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 11.354 Mean of 100. Sub 11.5. Now to get Sub 11, every new goal seems far away but then they seem to come up suddenly.


wat... didn't you only overtake me a month or two ago?


----------



## qaz (Jul 26, 2014)

single pb ("fullstep"): 7.41	U2 D F' B' L2 D F R' F' L' U2 L' F2 R' B D R' B R' D F' L2 D' U' F'



Spoiler



x2 y
F B' U R' F R //x-cross
y' R' U R //second pair
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R //third pair
y2 U' R' U R U' R' U R //fourth pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' //OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL

45 moves/7.41s = 6.07 tps



9.15	L' F2 D2 B' L2 F' U B' F L' R U' F U' B' D2 L R' F2 R B2 L2 D L R



Spoiler



x2 y'
R L F' L' D //cross
U R' U' R y U' R U R' //first pair
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L //second pair
y R' U' R //third pair
R U R' U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R //fourth pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL

57 moves/9.15s = 6.23 tps


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> wat... didn't you only overtake me a month or two ago?



I think it's been longer than that. I've been sub 13 for months.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 26, 2014)

2 things:

29.51 4x4 avg5 on cam
19.99 TeamBLD avg5 on cam

yay


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nice! All you need is a FM mean and you're top 1000 for everything.



Thanks! I'm technically in the top 1000 for FMC mean as well, since only 180 people have means so far


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 26, 2014)

55.77 CN mega Solve. Star was on red I am uploading for sure


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2014)

11.142 Mean of 100, I guess sub 11 is closer than I thought.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I think it's been longer than that. I've been sub 13 for months.


Oh. You're still improving too quickly.


----------



## qaz (Jul 26, 2014)

best avg 3/5 = 10.85
8.89	R L F R' B R D F' B R2 L D2 R D R2 B D2 U2 R F' B2 U D B D
11.10	B' L F2 R' B L F' U B2 R2 L F' D2 F' B2 U2 L' R' D' U2 F B' R D2 B2
8.81	L' B U L R' U2 D2 R' F2 U' D L' B R' D2 L D2 B' U' L' D2 B2 R D' U'
14.60	F2 B2 U R2 L' D' R B L' F' U D' B' U B F2 U2 F R F' B' R2 L' U2 R2
12.56	D F' U' R2 U D2 F U' F R' B' R' L B F2 L B' R2 F' U2 B' U' D' F' L'

the 8.89:
y x2
R' B' R' F' R L2
y2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' U R U' R'
U' F U R U' R' F'
U2 (D' R' D R)2 U' (R' D' R D)2 U2

stupid solution


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 26, 2014)

Yay 14.38 TeamBLD


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

qaz said:


> U2 (D' R' D R)2 U' (R' D' R D)2 U2


U' (L' U2 L U L' U L) (R U2 R' U' R U' R')
or
U (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L) U2
or
U (R U2 R' U' R U' R') U2 (R' U2 R U R' U R)


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 26, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yay 14.38 TeamBLD



And a 13.xx DNF single with locky OLL and pop on Hperm. Dammit Rami

Also 23.11 avg12, 19.86 avg5


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 26, 2014)

PB OH average of 5, 16.69!

16.52 B F L' U' B L D2 F' D U2 L' R2 F' D2 B2 F R L F R' F2 B2 U2 D' R2 
(16.07) R' B2 L R2 U B' R U' D L' B D2 R L F D2 L D B D L2 D2 R' F' U 
(18.97) L F2 R2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 U' D2 L2 B' D F D R' L B U2 L2 F B U' F2 U2 
17.09 U2 D' B' U D2 R F L' U B2 F' U F D2 B' F' U2 B U' R' D B2 F L2 U' 
16.46 L' B' L' F B R' B' U' R2 U2 L F L B2 D2 R F U R' U2 F' D2 B2 R B2


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 26, 2014)

PB OH average of 5, 16.69!

16.52 B F L' U' B L D2 F' D U2 L' R2 F' D2 B2 F R L F R' F2 B2 U2 D' R2 
(16.07) R' B2 L R2 U B' R U' D L' B D2 R L F D2 L D B D L2 D2 R' F' U 
(18.97) L F2 R2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 U' D2 L2 B' D F D R' L B U2 L2 F B U' F2 U2 
17.09 U2 D' B' U D2 R F L' U B2 F' U F D2 B' F' U2 B U' R' D B2 F L2 U' 
16.46 L' B' L' F B R' B' U' R2 U2 L F L B2 D2 R F U R' U2 F' D2 B2 R B2


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

41. 10.18 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R F' R2 F R' L D F L2
42. 14.15 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' R U L2 U2 L' F' D L2 B D
43. 10.20 B2 U' L2 U B2 D U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R F' D2 R2 L2 D B' F R2 U2

Two very fast fullstep, NL solves in one Mo3. The other solve ruined the mean.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 26, 2014)

15 puzzle with 40 move scrambles

2.575, 1.287, (4.823), 2.175, (1.023), 2.551, 3.080, 2.744, 3.095, 4.160, 1.727, 3.119 = 2.651 avg12


```
2.575	38	14.757	6 1 4 14\13 2 3 0\7 11 10 8\15 5 9 12	DRU2R2D2LU3RDL2URDLDLURDR2UL3UR2DLUL
1.287	24	18.648	1 2 3 4\5 6 7 8\13 15 10 9\14 11 12 0	RDLUR2DLUR2DLUL2DRURDL2U
4.823	60	12.440	10 1 2 7\5 6 11 3\13 12 15 4\14 0 8 9	RD3L3U3RD3LURULDR2ULDR2ULDLU2RD2L2URLURD2LURULDR2UL2DRUL
2.175	30	13.793	6 4 7 8\2 1 3 15\5 9 12 11\13 0 10 14	LD3RULULD2RUR2DLURUL2ULDR2UL2
1.023	14	13.685	1 8 0 3\6 2 7 4\5 9 10 11\13 14 15 12	RURUL2D2LURULU
2.551	40	15.680	6 1 4 8\5 2 7 3\9 13 11 12\10 15 14 0	RD2LDRU2R2D2LURUL2DR2ULURD2L2U2LDR2ULDLU
3.080	50	16.233	0 1 12 4\6 7 11 8\3 2 10 15\5 13 9 14	LU2LD2RURULDRDLULDR2ULURULDLURDLDR2ULDLURUL2DR2UL2
2.744	42	15.306	1 2 7 14\9 3 12 15\6 5 0 4\13 10 8 11	DLURDLDRURUL2D2RU2R2DLULULDRDLURULDR2ULDLU
3.095	50	16.155	6 9 7 2\1 3 4 0\11 12 8 14\5 13 15 10	RDLUR2DRULDLURURLDRU2LD2RULUL2DR2DL2UR2UL2DR2ULDLU
4.160	64	15.384	2 6 0 4\10 3 14 8\13 5 7 1\15 9 12 11	RU2L2DRURDLUR2DL2DR2U2L2UR2DL2URDLDR2ULDL2U2R2DLDLU2RDLDR2U2LDLU
1.727	26	15.055	9 1 4 7\2 5 11 3\12 10 6 8\13 0 14 15	D2RDLU2RDL3DRU2RDL2UR2UL2
3.119	50	16.030	0 1 2 4\5 7 3 8\12 9 15 14\10 11 6 13	L2U3RDLULDR3UL2DR2ULDLURDL2DRLURDRU2L2DR2UL2DRUL

2.651	41	15.207
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 55.77 CN mega Solve. Star was on red I am uploading for sure


Nice but you ended on your regular LL colour 
Or maybe that's just a coincidence? Can you do LL just as fast on any colour?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 26, 2014)

Spoiler: 3.80 Ao100, yay



3.91, 7.26, 1.98, 4.28, 4.14, 3.99, 3.78, 3.44, 4.31, 5.24, 4.22, (1.15), 4.09, 3.39, 3.32, 4.44, 3.74, 4.03, 3.59, 4.99, 2.66, 4.73, 3.59, 3.04, (7.27), 3.11, 4.00, 4.11, 2.47, 4.11, 2.09, 3.68, 3.16, 4.42, 3.16, 4.43, 4.35, 4.52, 4.37, 4.19, 4.73, 3.41, 3.34, 3.84, 4.66, 4.63, 3.66, 5.50, 3.01, 4.12, 4.46, 3.87, 2.72, 3.49, 4.22, 2.44, 4.14, 2.84, 4.92, 3.37, 4.71, 3.01, 3.00, 4.35, 2.51, 4.33, 4.15, 4.71, 2.91, 4.54, 3.19, 2.43, 2.85, 4.37, 3.88, 5.25, 5.07, 3.53, 4.22, 4.50, 4.50, 4.67, 3.54, 2.62, 3.86, 4.31, 2.15, 4.59, 4.32, 2.68, 3.45, 4.09, 1.68, 2.39, 4.68, 3.61, 3.79, 1.97, 3.99, 2.68


but keyboard, boo
watch me get sup-5 average at Euros


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice but you ended on your regular LL colour
> Or maybe that's just a coincidence? Can you do LL just as fast on any colour?



It was a just a coincidence, I did a strange s2l order because of pieces that were easy to solve. It just happened to lead to my normal LL colour. I think I can do LL just as fast on any colour, maybe a little slower if I use an actual PLL. I will do some LS+LL on different colours to see 

Edit:

Random Colour LS+LL avg12:14.59

Fixed colour avg12: 13.67

edit2:

I was playing around with the s2l order I did in the 55.77 single and it is actually surprisingly good, well I like it at least. I don't know if anyone else has found/uses that order but I will keep playing around with it. I made a video showing the order if anyone wants to see. Should be up this evening.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 26, 2014)

TeamBLD with Rami

14.27 single
16.25 avg5
20.69 avg12


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 26, 2014)

Pyraminx
6.97 average of 50, 7.23 average of 100.

Been working (with limited success ) on tracking my last top edge whilst doing keyhole centers.


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 26, 2014)

About a couple weeks ago, I posted a Cuber FML about me doing a slow, intuitive solve and getting a last layer skip. The worst time to get one, when I wasn't timing myself. Today, I was timing and practicing for Nationals, and I got ANOTHER LL skip. Within two weeks of my first one! I got a new PB along with it and broke the 30 second milestone (just barely)! 29.96 is my new personal best! Now, that's what I wanted.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 27, 2014)

wat

*Average of 5: 7.70 PB
*1. 6.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U L D2 B2 R' F2 R D' U' F' R 
2. (9.07) R' L2 B2 U' B R B2 U2 D' F' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 
3. 8.67 R2 U' F' D R L2 B R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' R2 
4. (5.96) R U' D' R' U2 D' R2 F' D' B L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L D2 R2 
5. 7.83 F L2 U' R L B U F B2 L U B2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 

Average of 12: 8.21
1. (5.77)  U F' L2 U2 R U L B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 F' R2 
2. (10.73) F D2 F U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' D' U F R2 U R B2 L F2 D' 
3. 6.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U L D2 B2 R' F2 R D' U' F' R 
4. 9.07 R' L2 B2 U' B R B2 U2 D' F' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 
5. 8.67 R2 U' F' D R L2 B R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' R2 
6. 5.96 R U' D' R' U2 D' R2 F' D' B L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L D2 R2 
7. 7.83 F L2 U' R L B U F B2 L U B2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 
8. 9.04 D2 U2 R' B2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R F D F' L2 F D' R D' L' 
9. 8.31 D2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 F L2 R U R2 B R' B D2 B F2 
10. 8.21 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D B2 L' F' L2 D F D' B' F2 R U2 
11. 9.41 R2 F2 U' B' U' D' R' D2 F' U' R2 L F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L' 
12. 9.03 F2 L2 F L2 R2 B R2 F D2 L2 F L D B F' L2 B R' D' B L2 

What the ducking duck counting 5


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 27, 2014)

Wat 17.61 Ao5... My best before that was sup-18

And finally did an Ao100 in one sitting!!! It was like 20.7x or something, I should be able to get a sub 20 Ao100 by Nats if I practice more.

And 2x2 lol single .86, not even sub WR 

Also learned a few more algs for 4+5BLD, I was able to do a centers blindsolve or two no problem, but I did have to look at a U layer target alg to make sure I wouldn't execute it wrong. I'm almost there!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 27, 2014)

2 15 puzzles in 8.870

3.094, 49 moves, 15.837tps
5.776, 78 moves, 13.504tps


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 27, 2014)

wtf 5x5

1:02.34 single w/ wv PLL skip
1:08.91 avg5
1:10.63 avg12
1:13.36 avg25

wat


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wtf 5x5
> 
> 1:02.34 single w/ wv PLL skip
> 1:08.91 avg5
> ...



NR average coming soon?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Finished H set of ZBLL and I only have 6 U's left, which I might do today. Once I learn to recognize and execute all inverses I will just have a lot of sunes and about 18 Pi's left.



Nice! How is your recog/recall when they come up in speedsolves right now?


----------



## RayLam (Jul 27, 2014)

3bld 25.82 avg of 100,success rate 71%,best avg of 5 =23.32,single best 17.78(totally 3 sub20:18.02,19.05 and 17.78PB)
fortunately 0.872 2x2 single though i never practice 2x2 but met a lucky case yesterday....


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 27, 2014)

RayLam said:


> 3bld 25.82 avg of 100,success rate 71%,best avg of 5 =23.32,single best 17.78(totally 3 sub20:18.02,19.05 and 17.78PB)
> fortunately 0.872 2x2 single though i never practice 2x2 but met a lucky case yesterday....



wat


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 27, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> NR average coming soon?



a) bill averages like 1:05 or something, cause he's bill
b) I'm pretty sure Louis is sub-1:10 by now
c) Until I have a sub-NR avg 25/50, I'm not even gonna think about NR


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> a) bill averages like 1:05 or something, cause he's bill
> b) I'm pretty sure Louis is sub-1:10 by nowUntil I have a sub-NR avg 25/50, I'm not even gonna think about NR
> c) Until I have a sub-NR avg 25/50, I'm not even gonna think about NR



closer to 1:10 probably and my cube pops a lot so that's no good.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 27, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> closer to 1:10 probably and my cube pops a lot so that's no good.



lol Bill's legendary 5x5 from CO


----------



## RayLam (Jul 27, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> wat


I'm sure you're shocked at my 2x2


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 27, 2014)

Finally a sub WR 2x2 single, scramble was U' R U R' or an equivalent. .55, now I can brag to friends at school that I am faster than the WR time. Little do they know that 2x2 single means absolutely nothing.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.826 3x3 Average of 5. Second sub 10.





Bindedsa said:


> 9.96 Average of 5. 3rd sub 10, completely separate from my previous pb.



When can wee see some videos?



yoshinator said:


> wat
> 
> *Average of 5: 7.70 PB
> *1. 6.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U L D2 B2 R' F2 R D' U' F' R
> ...



Nice!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 27, 2014)

New 4x4 PB single!

34.69 U F r' u2 D' F2 u F D' L2 D' F2 f' B r2 f D' u2 B' R' D' u F L' B' R' L B' r D r L B f2 U2 F' f2 L' D' f2


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

5x5: 3:13.89 Mo5. PB Ao5 is 3:15.07.
E: 3:12.30 Ao5, PB.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> 5x5: 1:13.89 Mo5. PB Ao5 is 3:15.07.



Wait what? You got a 1 minute Mo5 when you average 3 minutes?


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Wait what? You got a 1 minute Mo5 when you average 3 minutes?


Sorry, fixed.
luckily nobody noticed I said I got a *5*:12.30 ao5 before I edited it


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> 5x5: 1:13.89 Mo5. PB Ao5 is 3:15.07.





brian724080 said:


> Wait what? You got a 1 minute Mo5 when you average 3 minutes?



^Aaaaahaaaaaaaa.^

And maybe not having a working 3x3 is paying off, because I'm improving with big cubes.

4x4: 1:05.23 AO100
5x5: 1:54.93 AO100
6x6: 3:31 single, 3:43 AO5, 3:55 AO12
7x7: 4:53.57 single, 5:06.88 AO5, 5:15.66 AO12, 5:36.55 AO100 with tons of fails.

Finally, a sub 5 7x7 single. A week or so ago, I got a 5:06 with a pop that cost me 10 seconds. Getting a sub 5 was overdue. My previous PB was 5:05.63, and I got half a dozen solves faster than that today. 

I also started learning some of the easy OLLs. I now know 18/57. I'm going to learn a few more this week, and I plan to learn everything except maybe the dot cases by the end of the year. I still need to learn an <RU> Z perm, as well as better N perms.


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

what the ****

U2 B2 D R2 L' D' L U R' F U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U'

x2 y // Inspection
D' R' D // X-cross (3/3)
U' L' U L U2 y' R' U R // F2L-2 (8/11)
R R' L' U' L // F2L-3 (5/16)
R U R' U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (11/27)
F F' U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (11/38)
U' R' [r M'] U M U2 M' U R' [r M'] U // PLL (11/49)

49/*7.40* = *6.62* TPS

PB by 0.7, TPS PB by about 0.5.

During a Roux session, so this was on my ShuangRen, which isn't even my main any more... I just saw the easy X-cross so I _had_ to do CFOP.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 27, 2014)

42.06 megaminx sinlge
3rd sub-WR
Up to last two faces at 30 seconds.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 27, 2014)

Average of 5: 2.13
1. (2.48) U F2 U2 F2 R' U R F2 U' 
2. 1.84 R' U' R U' R' U F' U R' 
3. 2.22 R U F2 R2 U R' U' F' U' 
4. (1.62) F' U' R U' R' U2 R' F' U2 
5. 2.32 F R F R2 U' R' F U2 R2 

I'm getting good at easy scrambles

Edit: Yay scrambles weren't that easy this time

Average of 5: 2.14
1. 2.08 U' F' U' F U F' U2 F' R 
2. 2.03 U F2 R2 F R U' R F R' 
3. (6.29) R2 U' R2 U' R' F R2 U2 R' U' 
4. (1.89) U2 R' U R' U' F2 U' F2 R2 U 
5. 2.30 F2 U2 F U' R2 U' R U F'


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

59. 9.47 U L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D R D' R2 D B' U2 B L2 U'

so many good solutions for this scramble, even after the three move X-cross... I did the first, which wasn't very interesting after the X-cross; the others had an OLL skip and an easy ZBLS.


Spoiler



x2 // Inspection
D R B2 // X-Cross (3/3)
L U L' U' L U' L' U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (11/14)
R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-3 (7/21)
L U L F' L' F L' // F2L-4 (7/28)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6/34)
U2 l' U R D' R' U' l B // CO (9/43)
U2 R' [r M'] U M U2 M' U R' [r M'] // PLL (12/55)

55/9.47 = 5.81 TPS

x2 // Inspection
D R B2 // X-cross (3/3)
R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L-2 (5/8)
L U L' U' L U' L' U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (11/19)
d L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/27) (OLL skip)
y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL (17/44)

z2 // Inspection
D L F2 // X-Cross (3/3)
R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L-2 (11/14)
L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-3 (7/21)
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // ZBLS (8/29)
R' U2 R U R' U R // OCLL (7/36)
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U // PLL (12/48)


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> what the ****
> 
> U2 B2 D R2 L' D' L U R' F U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U'
> 
> ...



6.37, same solution up to f2l4. I should probably know a better alg for that last f2l case but meh i dont


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 27, 2014)

4x4 PB!!!

45.37 L2 U' Uw' Rw U' R' Fw2 Uw' U' Rw B' Fw R' D L D' Uw B F2 U2 Rw2 U' Rw' Uw2 Rw' B L2 Uw2 U B' F2 L' Fw2 F2 D' L2 Rw2 B' D' L


----------



## kcl (Jul 27, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.71
1. 3.41 B R U' B L U' R' B' U R' B 
2. 3.46 B L' R' L U L' R' L' U' B' R 
3. (5.41) B' U R' B L' B R' U' B U R 
4. 4.25 B' U R L' U' L' R' U' B U' R 
5. 4.03 U R' U L U R' B L' U L' R 
6. (2.41) B U B' U' R L' U B' L R L' 
7. 4.59 B L' R L U' L B R U' R' U 
8. 3.28 R B' L U B L R L' B' U B' 
9. 3.43 B R L' R' B U' B' U' R U' B 
10. 3.89 B R L' B U L' U' B' L' B U' 
11. 3.70 R' L' B' U B R' L U' L U L 
12. 3.04 B' U' L' R L' U' B U' R B' U'

Skewb practice for nats. Cstimer isn't working for me right now so this is from qq, the scrambles may not be correct lol

edit: 1.24 single with nasty lockup, .98 second try
U' L B R U' L R B' U L U'


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 6.37, same solution up to f2l4. I should probably know a better alg for that last f2l case but meh i dont


What do you use for that case? It and its mirror are my two slowest cases.

5. 53.72 D Fw B' U2 Rw' F2 B U' D L' F' B U' B' D' L' R2 F' U D2 Rw2 D2 Rw' F' B2 Uw D' Fw' Uw2 D' L2 D Rw' B Uw' D L Rw U Uw2
6. 51.08 Fw' Uw' L Uw' L' U' Fw Uw L' Rw Uw' B2 L2 Fw2 B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 U' Uw2 L' B' L2 Rw' R' B2 R2 Uw Rw Fw2 B2 Uw Rw B L2 R' Uw2 R2 U D2
7. 56.23 L R' Uw F Fw B L' U D L F U2 D B L D2 Rw2 Fw B2 Rw' U' F2 Fw2 B2 Uw F' B' U2 D2 Rw2 R' B' D2 Fw2 L F2 R Fw2 Uw2 D

53.68 Mo3, wat
PP/NP/OP+V perm

E: Best average of 5: 55.80
4-8 - 57.45 53.72 (51.08) 56.23 (1:02.01)
PB

E2: how to ruin what would be a PB Ao12
Best average of 12: 1:01.65
1-12 - (1:17.54) 1:06.98 1:06.90 57.45 53.72 (51.08) 56.23 1:02.01 1:00.63 59.66 1:00.06 1:12.82
E3: oh yeah I just remembered rolling is a thing, I can get rid of the 1st/3rd/4th worst times, yay

E4: Best average of 12: 1:00.44
4-15 - 57.45 53.72 (51.08) 56.23 1:02.01 1:00.63 59.66 1:00.06 (1:12.82) 1:02.96 1:09.91 1:01.81

Not sub-1  But still PB, so I'll take it.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> what the ****
> 
> U2 B2 D R2 L' D' L U R' F U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U'
> 
> ...



For F2L-4, I would take the pair out the other way to break it up first. 

R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R

Same amount of moves, but I find it much faster.


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> For F2L-4, I would take the pair out the other way to break it up first.
> 
> R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
> 
> Same amount of moves, but I find it much faster.


Yeah, that does actually lead do a better case... but the setup is worse  I think they're about equal. For that start, I would do R U' R' y' *R' U R U2 R' U' R*, which is even fewer moves, and I also prefer that alg for that case.


----------



## kcl (Jul 27, 2014)

ok wat worth double post..



Spoiler



Average of 100: 4.20





Spoiler



1. 4.93 U' R L R B U' R' B' R' U B 
2. (6.52) U' B U R' L U L' U' R L U' 
3. 3.34 U' L' U' L U' B U' L B L' R 
4. 3.41 B R U' B L U' R' B' U R' B 
5. 3.46 B L' R' L U L' R' L' U' B' R 
6. 5.41 B' U R' B L' B R' U' B U R 
7. 4.25 B' U R L' U' L' R' U' B U' R 
8. 4.03 U R' U L U R' B L' U L' R 
9. (2.41) B U B' U' R L' U B' L R L' 
10. 4.59 B L' R L U' L B R U' R' U 
11. 3.28 R B' L U B L R L' B' U B' 
12. 3.43 B R L' R' B U' B' U' R U' B 
13. 3.89 B R L' B U L' U' B' L' B U' 
14. 3.70 R' L' B' U B R' L U' L U L 
15. 3.04 B' U' L' R L' U' B U' R B' U' 
16. 5.77 B R' L R' B U L' B' L U' B 
17. 5.21 R U' R B' L U' R L' B R U 
18. 4.80 L' R' L' U' B' R' B' U' R L R 
19. 3.67 U R' L U' R L U B' U' B U' 
20. 3.15 R B R' L B' L R U B U' B 
21. 4.36 L B' U' B L U' L B' U' B' L 
22. 4.62 U L R' U' B' R U B' U L' U 
23. (6.48) R U R L B U L B U R U 
24. 3.93 L' B L R' L B' R L' R U B 
25. 4.26 L U L R' U' L U' L R L R 
26. 4.82 R U B U R' L' R L B' L' B' 
27. 5.38 L' R L B L B' L U' L' B' L 
28. 4.58 R B' R' U B' R' B L' B' L' B' 
29. 2.59 U R' L B' L' U B R U' R B' 
30. 3.98 L' B L' U B R' B U R' B U 
31. 3.25 B' L' B L' B L' R' B' L' B' L' 
32. 3.57 L' R B L' B R' L B' L' R' U 
33. 4.71 R L' U B' U' R B U B' L U' 
34. 4.57 U' R U R L' B L B' R' L U 
35. 4.25 B L' R' U L' B U R B R B' 
36. 4.48 U L R' U' L B' R' B L R' L 
37. 4.49 B L' U B' R U L' B' U' R U' 
38. (2.18) B R' B' R U L' R' U' R' U' R' 
39. 4.85 U R' L U B' L' R L' U' L U 
40. 3.89 B' L B' L' B R B U' B U R 
41. 4.61 L' B R' B R' B' U' R' B L R' 
42. 4.15 B R U' L R B U' R U' R' L' 
43. 3.75 B R U' R U' R B L B U' B 
44. 3.97 R U L B' R' U B R' B' L' U' 
45. 4.23 L B U' L' B' U R L' R L' B' 
46. 4.38 L B' U' R' B L U B L B' U' 
47. 4.07 L' R B' L' R B L' U' R L R' 
48. 4.15 R' L R U' B' U L' B' R' B' R' 
49. 5.03 U R L' U R L' U' L U' B U 
50. 3.18 L U' L U' L U' L' R' U' B' L 
51. 4.67 L' B' U' L' B L' U' R' U' R U 
52. 4.63 L U R' L R' U L' U R' B' R 
53. 4.54 U B L U' B U L R U' B U 
54. (2.42) R' B R' B' R L U' R' L R' U 
55. 4.72 R L B R' U' B R' B L B' R 
56. 3.75 B' U R L' R U L U L U' B 
57. 4.12 U' L B' R L' R' U B L R L 
58. 4.14 B L' B' U' L U L R' B' R' B 
59. (5.79) R U' L' B' R L U R U' B U' 
60. 4.03 U' B' R' B R U R B R' B U' 
61. 3.70 R B' U L' R' B L B R L' R' 
62. (9.08) R' B R' U B U R' L R L' U 
63. 4.16 B' R L' B U L' U B' U B' L 
64. 2.58 R' U' B L' R' B L' B' U B R 
65. 5.43 U' R' L B U R' B' R B' U' B' 
66. 4.54 R U' L R L B' L R U B R 
67. 3.86 L R' L U' B U' R' B' R' U L' 
68. 4.40 U' L' U' R L B' U' L R B U 
69. 4.87 B U B' R' B' R B' L U' B L' 
70. 4.53 U B U L' U R B R' L' R L 
71. 4.55 L' B R U B' L' R' L' B' L R' 
72. 5.53 U' B' L R U L U L R B' R' 
73. 4.35 R L' B L B R U B R L B' 
74. 5.78 R' L' U B' L U' L U' B' R U 
75. 4.38 R U L B U' L U R L' B R 
76. 4.68 L U L' B L U' R L' R' L U' 
77. 4.32 L U' L' B' L B U' R L B R' 
78. 3.90 U L R U L' U R U' B' R' L 
79. 4.62 R' L' U' B U' R B R' B' R' U' 
80. 3.36 L' B L' U R B U R' B' L U' 
81. (1.24) U' L B R U' L R B' U L U' 
82. (2.17) B R U B U' L R' L B L B' 
83. 3.59 B' R' L' U L R' U' L' R' B' L 
84. 5.00 U' B R' U L' B' U' B' L U B' 
85. 3.99 L U' L' B' U R U' R L B L' 
86. 2.67 R' B U' L' B R L' R B L B' 
87. 3.95 R B' U L U B L' B' L R' L 
88. 4.06 B' L R U' L U' L' B' L' U' L' 
89. 3.93 L B' L U' R L' R' U' R U' L 
90. 3.30 U L' R L R' L' U L' R' U L 
91. 3.26 R L U L R L R B R' U' L' 
92. 4.11 U' B R' L' U' B L R L' U' R' 
93. 2.46 B' U B U' B' U' B R' L U L 
94. 3.69 L' R B L' R' B R U B L' R 
95. 3.80 L B U L' R' B L B R' U R 
96. 5.34 B U' B L U R L U' B' L' U 
97. 4.24 R L' U' B' R' U L' B R' U' R' 
98. (5.83) L B' L B' L R' U' R U' L R' 
99. 5.59 U' R' L U L U' R L R B' R' 
100. 5.25 R' U B L' U B' U L R U B'





edit: rolled a 6 with a 1.6, watwatwatwat 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 4.161. 3.34 U' L' U' L U' B U' L B L' R 
2. 3.41 B R U' B L U' R' B' U R' B 
3. 3.46 B L' R' L U L' R' L' U' B' R 
4. 5.41 B' U R' B L' B R' U' B U R 
5. 4.25 B' U R L' U' L' R' U' B U' R 
6. 4.03 U R' U L U R' B L' U L' R 
7. (2.41) B U B' U' R L' U B' L R L' 
8. 4.59 B L' R L U' L B R U' R' U 
9. 3.28 R B' L U B L R L' B' U B' 
10. 3.43 B R L' R' B U' B' U' R U' B 
11. 3.89 B R L' B U L' U' B' L' B U' 
12. 3.70 R' L' B' U B R' L U' L U L 
13. 3.04 B' U' L' R L' U' B U' R B' U' 
14. 5.77 B R' L R' B U L' B' L U' B 
15. 5.21 R U' R B' L U' R L' B R U 
16. 4.80 L' R' L' U' B' R' B' U' R L R 
17. 3.67 U R' L U' R L U B' U' B U' 
18. 3.15  R B R' L B' L R U B U' B 
19. 4.36 L B' U' B L U' L B' U' B' L 
20. 4.62 U L R' U' B' R U B' U L' U 
21. (6.48) R U R L B U L B U R U 
22. 3.93 L' B L R' L B' R L' R U B 
23. 4.26 L U L R' U' L U' L R L R 
24. 4.82 R U B U R' L' R L B' L' B' 
25. 5.38 L' R L B L B' L U' L' B' L 
26. 4.58 R B' R' U B' R' B L' B' L' B' 
27. 2.59 U R' L B' L' U B R U' R B' 
28. 3.98 L' B L' U B R' B U R' B U 
29. 3.25 B' L' B L' B L' R' B' L' B' L' 
30. 3.57 L' R B L' B R' L B' L' R' U 
31. 4.71 R L' U B' U' R B U B' L U' 
32. 4.57 U' R U R L' B L B' R' L U 
33. 4.25 B L' R' U L' B U R B R B' 
34. 4.48 U L R' U' L B' R' B L R' L 
35. 4.49 B L' U B' R U L' B' U' R U' 
36. (2.18) B R' B' R U L' R' U' R' U' R' 
37. 4.85 U R' L U B' L' R L' U' L U 
38. 3.89 B' L B' L' B R B U' B U R 
39. 4.61 L' B R' B R' B' U' R' B L R' 
40. 4.15 B R U' L R B U' R U' R' L' 
41. 3.75 B R U' R U' R B L B U' B 
42. 3.97 R U L B' R' U B R' B' L' U' 
43. 4.23 L B U' L' B' U R L' R L' B' 
44. 4.38 L B' U' R' B L U B L B' U' 
45. 4.07 L' R B' L' R B L' U' R L R' 
46. 4.15 R' L R U' B' U L' B' R' B' R' 
47. 5.03 U R L' U R L' U' L U' B U 
48. 3.18 L U' L U' L U' L' R' U' B' L 
49. 4.67 L' B' U' L' B L' U' R' U' R U 
50. 4.63 L U R' L R' U L' U R' B' R 
51. 4.54 U B L U' B U L R U' B U 
52. 2.42 R' B R' B' R L U' R' L R' U 
53. 4.72 R L B R' U' B R' B L B' R 
54. 3.75 B' U R L' R U L U L U' B 
55. 4.12 U' L B' R L' R' U B L R L 
56. 4.14 B L' B' U' L U L R' B' R' B 
57. (5.79) R U' L' B' R L U R U' B U' 
58. 4.03 U' B' R' B R U R B R' B U' 
59. 3.70 R B' U L' R' B L B R L' R' 
60. (9.08) R' B R' U B U R' L R L' U 
61. 4.16 B' R L' B U L' U B' U B' L 
62. 2.58 R' U' B L' R' B L' B' U B R 
63. 5.43 U' R' L B U R' B' R B' U' B' 
64. 4.54 R U' L R L B' L R U B R 
65. 3.86 L R' L U' B U' R' B' R' U L' 
66. 4.40 U' L' U' R L B' U' L R B U 
67. 4.87 B U B' R' B' R B' L U' B L' 
68. 4.53 U B U L' U R B R' L' R L 
69. 4.55 L' B R U B' L' R' L' B' L R' 
70. 5.53 U' B' L R U L U L R B' R' 
71. 4.35 R L' B L B R U B R L B' 
72. (5.78) R' L' U B' L U' L U' B' R U 
73. 4.38 R U L B U' L U R L' B R 
74. 4.68 L U L' B L U' R L' R' L U' 
75. 4.32 L U' L' B' L B U' R L B R' 
76. 3.90 U L R U L' U R U' B' R' L 
77. 4.62 R' L' U' B U' R B R' B' R' U' 
78. 3.36 L' B L' U R B U R' B' L U' 
79. (1.24) U' L B R U' L R B' U L U' 
80. (2.17) B R U B U' L R' L B L B' 
81. 3.59 B' R' L' U L R' U' L' R' B' L 
82. 5.00 U' B R' U L' B' U' B' L U B' 
83. 3.99 L U' L' B' U R U' R L B L' 
84. 2.67 R' B U' L' B R L' R B L B' 
85. 3.95 R B' U L U B L' B' L R' L 
86. 4.06 B' L R U' L U' L' B' L' U' L' 
87. 3.93 L B' L U' R L' R' U' R U' L 
88. 3.30 U L' R L R' L' U L' R' U L 
89. 3.26 R L U L R L R B R' U' L' 
90. 4.11 U' B R' L' U' B L R L' U' R' 
91. 2.46 B' U B U' B' U' B R' L U L 
92. 3.69 L' R B L' R' B R U B L' R 
93. 3.80 L B U L' R' B L B R' U R 
94. 5.34 B U' B L U R L U' B' L' U 
95. 4.24 R L' U' B' R' U L' B R' U' R' 
96. (5.83) L B' L B' L R' U' R U' L R' 
97. 5.59 U' R' L U L U' R L R B' R' 
98. 5.25 R' U B L' U B' U L R U B' 
99. 4.93 B' L R' L U L' U B' L' B U 
100. (1.67) B' U B' R' L' R' B R L B R'
3.43 ao12


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> posts



haha, stop flexing  and putting more pressure on yourself!


----------



## kcl (Jul 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> haha, stop flexing  and putting more pressure on yourself!



wat. flexing?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat. flexing?



posting fast ao100 times right before Nationals and putting pressure on yourself?


----------



## kcl (Jul 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> posting fast ao100 times right before Nationals and putting pressure on yourself?



Oh. I'm posting because it's technically PB, and also because I found 420 amusing. All I want for nats is sub 5, I'm not letting this pressure me.


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 27, 2014)

58.59 Official Megaminx average with no practise before comp


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

14. 1:09.27 Rw R2 F2 Rw' Uw B Uw Rw' D' B L' B' L Rw2 R' B L' F' B2 Uw' B' L2 U2 Uw2 L' F2 U' F' Uw2 D' F' R' U Uw2 F B2 L2 Rw F2 B

3x3x4 done at 35, probably would be PB for that if I ever were to time it, but I failed edge pairing. Hoya PB single is 1:08.73.

Best average of 5: 1:11.58
13-17 - 1:13.17 1:09.27 (1:19.81) 1:12.29 (1:06.10)

Hoya5 PB.

also just noticed I'm less than 10 posts from 3000... I think I must have posted 20 times so far today.
(E2: just checked; 8 posts in the last four hours and 16 in the last 10... do I post too much?)

E3: 
Best average of 5: 1:09.66
16-20 - 1:12.29 1:06.10 1:10.59 (1:22.75) (1:02.69)

failed ZBLL recognition on the fifth solve and did the mirror, leaving me with an H perm. Could've been sub-1...


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> ok wat worth double post..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow your getting pretty fast at tetraminx


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 27, 2014)

32.x 4x4 3-man team solve

with rob and dan and on cam


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 27, 2014)

arcio1 said:


> 58.59 Official Megaminx average with no practise before comp



Well done!


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.169, 18 moves, 15.398tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12543768

URRULDLURRDLULDRUL



Probably my best TPS except that one 17 TPS 5 move solve. It isn't hard keeping up TPS when it's only for 5 moves; it's harder for 18 moves.

E: wat
8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.157, 20 moves, *17.286tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




23415768

RDLDRRULLURRDLULDRUL



E2: 1.947 Ao12, sub-2.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 27, 2014)

3x3 PB Ao5, 8.42!

8.97 D2 F' D B D B2 L2 F L U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B U2 D2 
(7.08) L2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F D' B2 L2 R2 U' R' U L R2 U' 
(11.35) R' U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R F2 L U2 B L D L' B U F R' U2 L2 
8.55 R' L D F B D B2 R2 D' L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 B2 U' 
7.76 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L R F2 R' B2 D2 U R' U' L' U2 R F R' B' L'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 27, 2014)

.47 diag sune. I'm pretty sure it's legit. Lots of .50-.52. I'll probably film some so someone can count frames. 

Btw this is still using my alg  not the crap one everyone else uses.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 27, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-27
avg of 5: 1.93

Time List:
1. 1.86 U R' L' U B' R' L B U r' 15/1.86=8.06 TPS
2. 2.04 U' B' R B U' B' L' B' u' 
3. (1.65) L' B' L R' L' B L' B' l r b' 
4. 1.89 L U R L' B U R L' l' b' 14/1.89=7.4 TPS
5. (2.43) U' R L' U' L' B R U' l r' b

Only one solve was super lucky. gj.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)

2nd in world for most solves in a competition = 166/173 , after John Brechon (168/176). Too bad there were sub100 participants and 2x2 round got dropped 
sub7 3x3 lol official single


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 27, 2014)

More pyraminx... I'm finally faster at pyra than clock 
6.84 average of 50, 7.03 average of 100
So close...


----------



## kcl (Jul 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-27
> avg of 5: 1.93
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Assumed skewb and my jaw dropped for a second


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-27
> avg of 5: 1.93
> 
> Time List:
> ...



GO Go Go and get that NAR or WR next week.


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Well done!



Thank you


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 28, 2014)

Gah

1:02.27 with crappy OLL Fperm
1:02.70 with pauseless edges, then Gperm 
1:05.xx with sub-10 3x3 

I NEED A SUB-1 DAMMIT


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 28, 2014)

Did a long 5x5 session today, got all new pbs except for single
1:54.84 ao5, 1:57.07 ao12, 1:57.99 ao25
consistent lol


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 28, 2014)

First 2x2-4x4 relay sub-1! 

1. 59.11 
2) R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R2 
3) U' L2 U B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B' L D2 R F L B F' U B 
4) r2 f' u2 R' r' D' L2 U D' R' B F2 L' R f2 U2 r2 F' B2 u2 F' D u B L' U' F2 B2 f r D U' R u' U2 D' L R' r2 F'


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 28, 2014)

Wat. Can't believe this just happened.

8:01 7x7 solve, previous best was 9:05. Literally all I did was I just kept on reminding myself to turn fast and never go into "autopilot." Could've been sub 8 too, if not for the lefty R perm at the end. 

Maybe I actually have a chance of making the soft cutoff at nationals if I practice 7x7 like crazy. Idk though, it's a long shot, but I'll go for it!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.62
1. 2.30 U R' F' U' F U2 R' F' U R' 
2. 2.69 F2 U' R' U' R F U2 R' F2 U' 
3. (2.15) F' U R' U2 F U F2 U R 
4. 2.56 U' R F2 R2 F' R' F2 U F2 
5. 2.34 F U' R' U2 R F' U F U' 
6. 2.47 F2 R2 U F' R F U2 R2 F' 
7. 2.66 R2 F R' U F U' R' F U' 
8. 2.53 U' R2 F' U F2 U' R2 U R' 
9. (3.66) F' R2 U' F R' F2 R F2 U 
10. 2.48 F' U R' F' R U2 F U' R2 U' 
11. 2.56 U' F2 U' R' F U2 R' F U R2 
12. 3.60 F' U2 R F' U F' R F' U 

Last solve ruined it


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Nice! How is your recog/recall when they come up in speedsolves right now?



It depends a lot on when I learned the case. Recall stops being an issue after a week, but recognition takes a while to get used to. when I get one I've know for months, it definitely makes the solve better, So I would say pretty good.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2014)

Practicing sq1 again:

number of times: 102/102
best time: 6.96
worst time: 15.94

current avg5: 8.99 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 8.99 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 10.24 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 10.24 (σ = 1.65)

current avg100: 11.73 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 11.73 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 11.71 (σ = 1.73)
session mean: 11.71

8.92, 13.07, 11.71, 13.90, 13.08, (8.03), 11.95, 12.47, 14.33, 12.38, 13.21, 14.51, 11.29, 13.48, 10.19, 11.66, (15.62), 13.08, (15.75), 13.27, 10.99, 10.59, 13.35, 11.50, (8.15), 10.22, 13.63, 11.44, 9.20[p], 13.47, 11.01, 10.36, 13.77, 10.92, 8.89, 11.30, 13.87, 9.18, 9.73, 14.72, (8.39), 12.13, 12.90, 10.73, 11.65, 10.95, 14.01, 12.04, 12.81, 10.71, 10.65, 12.31, 11.68, 10.33, 12.71, 10.41, 11.86, (15.38), 14.96, 13.21, 10.48, 11.30, 11.61, 12.32, 9.63, 8.89, 12.85, 13.42, 14.29, (7.94), 8.62, 10.95, (15.94), 10.65, 13.08, 14.70, 12.05, (15.32), 10.98, 14.80, (15.00), 11.79, 13.95, 12.29, (6.96), 10.19, 9.86, 8.97, 13.03, 10.10, 8.56, 8.67, 14.09, 10.88, 13.12, 12.35, 10.75, 9.50, 8.80, (8.32), 11.04, 8.68


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Could've been sub 8 too, if not for the lefty R perm at the end.


R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
Similar to a J perm, except with some U2s instead of U/U', until the last quarter.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 28, 2014)

6x6

Mean of 3: 1:59.80
1. 2:03.42 PP
2. 2:04.65 DP
3. 1:51.33 

Practising for Euro, not bad


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2014)

7.612 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 D L' U2 L' D' B2 U B2 F' D' R2 U'

Just a good scramble, LL was r U R' U R U2 r'. I can't reconstruct because there are so many options and I'm not sure which I did. Pretty boring for a PB, but I'll . 4th Sub 8.

7.972 5th Sub 8, I'm probably done posting about no pb Sub 8s. also 10.489 Average of 12.

Found reconstructing of the 7.6:

z2 y' // Inspetion
L F R2 F D R' D // Cross
R U' R' // F2L-1
U R' U' R L' U' L // F2L-2
U2 L U' L' // F2L-3
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-4
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL

First sub 40 move solve that was good in a while.

Edit:

Worst sub 10 average ever: 9.902
5. 07.877 B2 U' L2 D' U L2 U F2 D' F2 U' R' F R D' L B' F2 D2 L D'
4. 10.797 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 L' B' D' L U L2 F L' U B' U'
3. 13.374 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L F' R U R2 D' B2 D B' R'
2. 08.044 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 R F2 U' F2 L D L F' D L D'
1. 10.866 D2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D B' U' L F' R2 B' U2 B R' L2 U'

LL on the 7.8 was F R' F' R U R U' R'. 8 was one of my favorite 2GLLS.

Edit: 
11.123 Mean of 100.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 28, 2014)

30.77, 31 and 32 singles on 4x4 on cam! 

3:36 mo3 on 7x7 on cam!


----------



## andi25 (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally! 

Megaminx:

Average of 5: 59.917


Spoiler



1. (57.172) 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
2. (1:05.922) 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
3. 57.573 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
4. 1:04.242 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
5. 57.935 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2014)

andi25 said:


> Finally!
> 
> Megaminx:
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 28, 2014)

andi25 said:


> Finally!
> 
> Megaminx:
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 28, 2014)

Wat 2x2 PB 0.32 LOL Scramble. Rowe's 0.23 one


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 28, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Wat 2x2 PB 0.32 LOL Scramble. Rowe's 0.23 one


Srsly...
Isnt your 2x2 average 18.42s


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Srsly...
> Isnt your 2x2 average 18.42s



2 move scramble.


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

Did this earlier when the site was down:

Almost Hoya PB Ao5, but I failed.

7. 1:41.12 R2 Fw2 U' L' Fw' Uw2 F' Fw B' Uw2 L2 Uw Fw' R' D' L2 Rw2 F' Rw' R' D' Rw2 U' Fw' L2 Rw' B U' F2 Fw Rw2 D' Rw2 U' Fw B2 D2 F2 U Rw2
8. 1:08.44 F' Uw' Fw R2 U' F2 L2 Uw2 L' R' F Fw2 L2 R2 F Fw' Uw' B2 L' R Fw2 U' D' Rw2 U' L2 U' B' Uw B L2 D' L' F' Fw2 D' F2 B2 L2 R2
9. 1:14.74 F Rw2 R Fw' Rw Uw2 L' U B2 D' Fw U2 F' L' Uw B2 Rw2 Uw F' R2 Fw2 L D' L Fw L' Uw2 B U Fw2 B D' Fw' B R' Uw' F2 B' Uw' L
10. 1:04.76 L' Uw' D2 B2 L' B Uw D' Rw' F U' Fw2 B' Uw' R2 Fw' B' Rw2 B' L2 F' Fw2 U' R D2 B Uw' F' L' R F' U' B2 L F' Uw' F' U B' Rw
11. 1:08.25 F B' Rw Fw2 B U2 D Rw' U2 D' L2 R D' Rw' Uw D F2 Fw' B2 Rw2 U' Fw' L' F D' Rw' R' Uw D L' R U2 D2 L Rw2 R2 F U2 B' Rw2
12. 1:25.11 U2 Uw2 D2 B' D F2 B' Rw2 R2 Uw' L' F Rw' U' B Uw L R F D2 B' R2 U' R' F' Uw2 Fw' Rw U Uw' Rw F' Fw2 B2 L2 R' B Rw Uw' F2

9-11 are 1:09.25 Hoya PB Mo3, which is why it's an accomplishment.

E: Best average of 5: 1:08.49
10-14 - (1:04.76) 1:08.25 (1:25.11) 1:11.84 1:05.39
Hoya PB Ao5.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2014)

18.131 OH Mean of 100.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 28, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Wat 2x2 PB 0.32 LOL Scramble. Rowe's 0.23 one



if you used someone elses scramble then it doesnt count


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> if you used someone elses scramble then it doesnt count


Especially if it's only two moves and not comp legal anyway...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 28, 2014)

Somehow this happened on pyraminx 

1.896 single! Scramble: U L' U B L B' L' U l
3.205 avg5! 2.820 U' R L' B' U' R' U L l' 
5.296 L U L' B' R' B L' R' r b' u 
2.815 R U R L U L' B U' r b' u' 
3.556 U' L' U L B R' L R' b 
3.240 L' B' L B R' U B' U l r' b'


----------



## kcl (Jul 28, 2014)

wat

 Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-28
avg of 5: 1.92


Time List:
1. 1.73 L U' B' U' L' U R' U' 
2. (3.49) U' B' U L R B' U L 
3. 1.64 U R' B U' R' U B L 
4. 2.38 L' B L B' U' R B R 
5. (1.21) U' B R' B' R' L R L

edit: wat

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-28 avg of 12: 3.24
1. 2.18 U' R' U B L R' U' R U 12 moves
2. 1.73 L U' B' U' L' U R' U' 9 moves
3. 3.49 U' B' U L R B' U L meh
4. 1.64 U R' B U' R' U B L 9 moves
5. 2.38 L' B L B' U' R B R 12 moves
6. (1.21) U' B R' B' R' L R L 7 moves
7. 4.76 B L' B' L R L U' B U' meh
8. 4.77 R' U' B L' B' L' U R L' meh
9. 3.40 L' B L U' B' U' L' B' meh
10. 3.87 R' U' B' R' U' R' B L meh
11. 4.14 U B U L' R U B U meh
12. (5.31) U L B' R B' L' B' L' R' meh


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 28, 2014)

110% MIND-BLOWN!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 28, 2014)

OH PB Ao5, 16.08!

Time List:
1. 15.87 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F D' L2 B' D U' R D L' 
2. 15.91 R2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 L' D2 B2 R D L' F2 D' U B U2 L' R' U F' 
3. (14.72) L2 F R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 U L B2 U' R B' D' B' F' D 
4. (17.18) D' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U B' D' R' B' F L' U L' D' U 
5. 16.46 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B R' U' L U2 B

Edit: No skips, but 2 J-perms and 2 U-perms.


----------



## qaz (Jul 28, 2014)

4th sub-8

7.74
R2 U' L2 F' B' D2 B' D' L B' U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F' D B2 D' L D L' U2 R' L2

y' x2
R D R' D R2 D
y R' U R
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U R U R' U R U' R'
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U'


----------



## imvelox (Jul 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-28
> avg of 5: 1.92
> ...



wat


----------



## imvelox (Jul 28, 2014)

*7x7* PB

Mean of 3: 2:45.27
1. 2:40.89 
2. 2:50.80 
3. 2:44.11 

The first solve(PB by 0.06) could have been subWR, but i suck a 3x3 + Gperm


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-28
> avg of 5: 1.92
> ...



gj. I assume the scrambles aren't right? cause they don't seem sub 2able

wait nvm I'm stupid


----------



## kcl (Jul 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> gj. I assume the scrambles aren't right? cause they don't seem sub 2able
> 
> wait nvm I'm stupid



I'm pretty sure they are, I don't think I scrambled wrong.. My solution on the first one is kind of weird, but none of them are too obscure.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm pretty sure they are, I don't think I scrambled wrong.. My solution on the first one is kind of weird, but none of them are too obscure.



Yeah I was just being nubby


----------



## kcl (Jul 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Yeah I was just being nubby



Do me a favor and time all those, just use keyboard. Tell me what you get on them.


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 28, 2014)

5.950 skoob avg100
4.494 avg5
5.240 avg12
5.746 avg50

I bet Kennan 1 week ago that I would sub 6 within 2 weeks.
I am now proclaimed fast by Kennan


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

171. 1.86 R2 F U R' U' R'
x' U' L
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
5.19 TPS

Learned to recognise some of the L CLLs about half an hour ago; this was the first one I 1-looked (except AUF, but that was a skip, luckily)


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Do me a favor and time all those, just use keyboard. Tell me what you get on them.



meh, (1.60), (7.10 lol), 1.81, 3.14, 3.42

kinda failed


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 28, 2014)

11.88 teambld L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F R2 U L B' L' D R2 B' R'

yessss

edit: stupid rami, audio wasn't even recording, still have video though


----------



## EMI (Jul 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-28
> avg of 5: 1.92
> ...




Oh lol, I thought it was 2x2. Good job then, UWR I believe?


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 11.88 teambld L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F R2 U L B' L' D R2 B' R'
> 
> yessss
> 
> edit: stupid rami, audio wasn't even recording, still have video though



Actual scramble+ recon

F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' F2 U L U' R F' D' F R' D L' B'

Jacob: B L' B2 D R D' F R
Rami: B L' B2 D R D' F R
Jacob: U2 slot
Rami: U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
Jacob: U2 spin right business
Rami: U2 y R U2 R' U' R U R'
Jacob: U' Back ugly
Rami: U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2
Jacob: R' U' doublesledge
Rami: R' U' (R' F R F')2 U R
Jacob: U2 bad A U
Rami: U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U

55/11.88= 4.62 TPS by rami
16 words (no inspection)/11.88= 1.34 words per minute
24 words (with inspection)/11.88= 2.02 words per minute


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 28, 2014)

EMI said:


> UWR I believe?


Not bad, but first and last scrambles of avg5 can be solved in 6 moves, so I wouldn't count it as UWR lol.


----------



## kcl (Jul 28, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Not bad, but first and last scrambles of avg5 can be solved in 6 moves, so I wouldn't count it as UWR lol.



lol UWR ao5 means nothing to me anyway, I highly doubt I'll ever beat this. The amount of dumb stupid luck in this is just hilarious.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Jacob: U2 bad A U
> Rami: U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U



How dare you call that bad A...that's the good one!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> How dare you call that bad A...that's the good one!



We just had to assign good A bad A, for a lot of the OLLs (all of which we have names for ) it has nothing to do with how good the alg is, just what we thought of first. Sorry to offend you


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> We just had to assign good A bad A, for a lot of the OLLs (all of which we have names for ) it has nothing to do with how good the alg is, just what we thought of first. Sorry to offend you



oh ok. You're forgiven.


----------



## giorgi (Jul 28, 2014)

3x3 7.68 Full-step single


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 28, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 11.88 teambld L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F R2 U L B' L' D R2 B' R'
> 
> yessss
> 
> edit: stupid rami, audio wasn't even recording, still have video though



Dang. This is really annoying, but I think we could be it soon


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> We just had to assign good A bad A, for a lot of the OLLs (all of which we have names for ) it has nothing to do with how good the alg is, just what we thought of first. Sorry to offend you



You should call it 'star wars' A like I do, because it begins with R2D2...

My accomplishment: 6.94 pyraminx ao100, finally sub 7
Also 6.0x average of 12


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 29, 2014)

Megaminx avg100


Spoiler: Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-28
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 46.95
worst: 1:06.21

mean of 3
current: 53.34 (σ = 0.99)
best: 50.88 (σ = 3.84)

avg of 5
current: 54.52 (σ = 1.71)
best: 52.68 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 12
current: 56.90 (σ = 2.65)
best: 54.97 (σ = 1.69)

avg of 50
current: 57.57 (σ = 3.85)
best: 56.04 (σ = 3.06)

avg of 100
current: 56.77 (σ = 3.60)
best: 56.77 (σ = 3.60)

Average: 56.77 (σ = 3.60)
Mean: 56.76





Spoiler: Time Dist.



46+: 3
48+: 3
50+: 7
52+: 13
54+: 17
56+: 20
58+: 14
1:00+: 9
1:02+: 8
1:04+: 3
1:06+: 3



Very consistent for me.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jul 29, 2014)

3x3 PB Single: 13.99 (PLL Skip)
U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F D' B' R B' U F' L' F' D' U'
Super easy cross
It could have been a fraction of a second faster if I didn't have to press spacebar to stop the timer twice, but I'm still happy.
Finally sub 15 PB!

3x3 NL PB: 15.46 (not as exciting, but still nice)

3x3 PB Ao5: 16.81
(13.99), 16.49, (22.21), 15.46, 18.50 
Finally a sub 20 average of five! 

Wow, today has been really lucky for me!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 29, 2014)

SQUARE-1 PB SINGLE

6.96 (-5, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (5, 0) / (6, -2) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> SQUARE-1 PB SINGLE
> 
> 6.96 (-5, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (5, 0) / (6, -2) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)



GJ


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 29, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> SQUARE-1 PB SINGLE
> 
> 6.96 (-5, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (5, 0) / (6, -2) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)




Sexy. WR tie.


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> SQUARE-1 PB SINGLE
> 
> 6.96 (-5, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (5, 0) / (6, -2) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)



Ties WR, woah


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 29, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> SQUARE-1 PB SINGLE
> 
> 6.96 (-5, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (5, 0) / (6, -2) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)



Awesome! Reconstruction please.

What's your PB on non-random state scrambles? 

My accomplishments:

PBs 5/12 

OH:- 13.43/15.18
Sq1:- 13.15/15.84
3x3:- 10.78/11.52


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 29, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Awesome! Reconstruction please.
> 
> What's your PB on non-random state scrambles?
> 
> ...



Lol, I always use random state, so I wouldn't know


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 29, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Lol, I always use random state, so I wouldn't know



Haha, same here, except on TTW. Whenever I'm frustrated with sq1, I go do some solves on ttw. The scrambles there are so awesome. I feel refreshed after getting averages 2-3 seconds less than my usual average, consistently.

I once got a 3.4x single there once, fist-fist, double J xD


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

Gj ao5, stackmatted too!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-28
avg of 5: 7.60


Time List:
1. (6.84) R2 B2 L' D2 L2 R B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L B L2 D' R U' B' U B2 U 
2. 7.83 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 D F2 R2 D2 B F R F' L2 B L2 R2 F R2 
3. 7.11 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' R' D R U' L2 F' R F D L U2 
4. (10.90) U2 R U' B' L2 F' L U2 B2 L F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 
5. 7.86 L2 R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L D' B' F R' B2 L' B2 F2 L2


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 29, 2014)

46.50 4x4 single (pb) 
reallllly bad solve... lots of pausing, did the oll from the wrong angle, and pll parity (it was a straight up parity, so no big deal )


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 29, 2014)

51.90 mega single, 2nd best time ever


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 29, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 51.90 mega single, 2nd best *timer* ever



What? xD


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 29, 2014)

15 puzzle FMC

14 12 6 5
2 11 1 7
0 10 4 15
3 13 9 8

got 62 in 20 minutes, optimal is 56
ULDRDLLDRUULDRURDDLULUULDDDRRUULDLDRRUURDLLUURDRDLLULDRUURDLUL 62


10 12 15 9
7 11 0 3
14 5 8 4
13 1 6 2

got 2 65s in 15 minutes, optimal is 55
RUULDDDLUUURDDDRRULURDLLDLUUURRDDLLDRURDRUULDDLLUURURDLDRUULLDRUL 65
RUULDDDLUUURDLDRDRRULURDLLURDDLULUURDDRDRUULDDLLUURRULDDRULULDRUL 65


1 5 8 7
4 15 12 11
13 0 10 3
2 14 9 6

got 55 in 8 minutes, optimal is 47
DDLULURRDLUURRDLLDRRULULDDDLUUURDLDRRULLDRDRUULDDLURUUL 55


15 0 14 2
11 10 7 3
8 6 4 12
1 5 13 9

got 61 in 5 minutes, optimal is 51
LLURURRULLLDRRULDLDRRRUULDDDRUUULDDLUURDDDLLUURURDDLLURRULDLU 61


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 29, 2014)

Is slidypuzzle FMC linear or are there tricks like in regular 3x3 FMC?


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

2.01 2x2 ao100! Had a pretty nice lucky streak but I'm happy with this, EG1 is paying off.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 29, 2014)

OH PB single and 2nd ever sub-10!!! 

1. 9.80 F' L2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 B D2 U2 F2 L D L F D2 F' R D' F R2 

x2

r U' r' R D L D
R' U R U' R U R' 
y' U2 R U' R' L U' L' 
U R U R'
r U' r' F
U z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2

45/9.8 = 4.59 etps meh

also



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.80
worst time: 21.31

current avg5: 16.60 (σ = 1.04)
best avg5: 14.74 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 16.45 (σ = 1.28)
best avg12: 15.52 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 15.99 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 15.95


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL Roux PB 32.49


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jul 29, 2014)

PB avg of 5: 9.20

Time List:
1. (7.02) L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 F D2 F2 D' L B L2 D B' D B U' 
2. 8.26 L U2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 B L B L2 U' L R2 U' F U 
3. (11.88) L' D2 R' L2 F2 D' B' U2 F' L' B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 
4. 7.95 L B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F L' D R2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' 
5. 11.39 B2 R D2 L' U F U D' L F B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R B2 L2 B2 U2
I kinda failed on the last solve so it could have been better but still really good for me.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 2.01 2x2 ao100! Had a pretty nice lucky streak but I'm happy with this, EG1 is paying off.



Wat de actuall ****!!! How in the world did you do that?
VVVVVGJ


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jul 29, 2014)

4x4 pb average of 12: 46.50
48.75, (36.50), 50.93, 47.16, 42.94, 47.10, (55.34), 50.71, 45.50, 37.90, 47.34, 46.65


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 29, 2014)

PB Average of 5.
12.025, 9.181, 8.838, 9.722, 9.259 = 9.387
Insanely lucky. Second and third were PLL skips, fourth was a OLLCP-PLLskip and last was triplesune ZBLL. Destroys my previous best.


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> PB Average of 5.
> 12.025, 9.181, 8.838, 9.722, 9.259 = 9.387
> Insanely lucky. Second and third were PLL skips, fourth was a OLLCP-PLLskip and last was triplesune ZBLL. Destroys my previous best.


wat

My accomplishment... I found a tripod that we apparently have had for years, but nobody's told me about. I can finally get a good camera angle; I got a 12.50 Ao5 which I might upload even though it isn't amazingly fast for me.
E: yay its taking a whole hour to upload


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 2.01 2x2 ao100! Had a pretty nice lucky streak but I'm happy with this, EG1 is paying off.



wow. It's a bit unbelievable...but if it's stackmat then I'm impressed.


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> wow. It's a bit unbelievable...but if it's stackmat then I'm impressed.



It was keyboard :/ I started without touching the cube but it's still a slight advantage, I know. I couldn't find the bag with my stackmat so I just did that.


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It was keyboard :/ I started without touching the cube but it's still a slight advantage, I know. I couldn't find the bag with my stackmat so I just did that.


Did you have both hands on the keyboard when you started/stopped? That's what I do when I lose my stackmat; imo it's close enough.


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Did you have both hands on the keyboard when you started/stopped? That's what I do when I lose my stackmat; imo it's close enough.



Stops were one handed, too lazy for two hand stops lol


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 29, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Is slidypuzzle FMC linear or are there tricks like in regular 3x3 FMC?



I mostly just did linear solves


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Stops were one handed, too lazy for two hand stops lol


Haha, I know what that's like; since I got a stackmat I've been too lazy to practise 2x2 because of starting/stopping the timer. It was so much easier when I used keyboard... I've practised so little 2x2 because of this, even after improving by 8 seconds on 3x3 since last August my 2x2 times haven't changed.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It was keyboard :/ I started without touching the cube but it's still a slight advantage, I know. I couldn't find the bag with my stackmat so I just did that.



Then I believe it. I'm still impressed.

Have you timed your algs yet? Drilling them as fast as you can really drop your times, because your solves will flow a lot better.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like I'm more and more getting globally sub 15. AO35 14.14 so far. Practiced a lot of lookahead this week. Now onto finally getting good at Cross+1 and PLL recognition from 2 sides


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Then I believe it. I'm still impressed.
> 
> Have you timed your algs yet? Drilling them as fast as you can really drop your times, because your solves will flow a lot better.



Yes haha I got them all sub .8, it helped overall smoothness of solves which in turn made me faster. The next thing I'm focusing on is working on how to make the first face into alg transition smooth, I still struggle with that.


----------



## lucascube (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow. Tons of 3x3 PB's.

7.37 average of 5 with a counting 5.34 fullstep (10.3 TPS)
7.31 average of 12
6.71 average of 5
5.9, 5.34, 5.19 singles


----------



## imvelox (Jul 29, 2014)

OH

(19.84), 18.70, 18.17, 16.58, (16.09) => 17.82 avg5

19.62, 22.82, 22.36, 21.41, 19.84, 18.70, 18.17, 16.58, (16.09), 19.44, (26.56), 18.79 => 19.77 avg12

So many Uperms


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 29, 2014)

15 puzzle linear FMC (1 attempt only)

(48), 68, (92), 61, 75, 76, 55, 79, 54, 59, 75, 62 = 66.400 avg12

5 2 4 11\6 8 1 10\0 13 7 14\15 12 3 9
13 4 8 6\3 11 7 0\12 5 10 15\9 14 1 2
10 6 5 2\11 14 12 4\9 13 0 8\1 7 3 15
5 1 14 11\9 8 3 10\15 4 2 0\12 6 13 7
1 8 13 11\4 2 0 9\7 3 6 12\14 10 15 5
9 14 7 15\6 0 13 11\1 3 12 10\8 5 4 2
10 5 9 4\1 12 0 11\13 8 3 6\15 14 2 7
7 4 3 1\0 9 5 15\13 8 11 10\14 12 2 6
0 5 15 8\1 9 10 4\14 7 3 6\13 12 11 2
2 12 8 10\1 6 15 5\7 4 14 9\13 11 0 3
12 15 11 5\4 14 7 6\3 13 9 0\1 8 10 2
5 3 6 15\10 4 8 0\2 1 13 11\7 12 14 9

i've done 65.9 avg12 in speedsolves before but this is still good


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 29, 2014)

I can has 2x2 TPS?

1.50 F2 R2 F' R' U F2 R' U2 R' U'

x y' U R U R U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U'

17/1.7=11.33 TPS


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

Two cube (3x3) relay in 14.87, PB by like two seconds lol


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Two cube (3x3) relay in 14.87, PB by like two seconds lol


wat, that's almost exactly my PB twice. The best I've got so far is 25.13, which was about 9-16... How lucky were the solves?


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> wat, that's almost exactly my PB twice. The best I've got so far is 25.13, which was about 9-16... How lucky were the solves?



First one was NL, second was coll with EPLL skip.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 29, 2014)

wowe









Spoiler



91 98 70 35 23 36 73 6 11 66\57 2 44 99 17 50 32 52 27 75\48 54 1 74 60 71 84 96 81 8\89 38 10 65 86 40 3 68 25 20\47 77 97 41 19 24 15 12 78 94\88 14 16 43 31 64 29 95 39 56\21 69 63 4 83 46 67 13 61 30\90 45 33 22 79 5 62 0 80 9\34 59 26 42 82 28 51 72 7 92\53 58 93 37 18 76 87 85 55 49

LULDRD2LURD2LDRD2LURD2LURDLU9RD9LU9RD9LU9RD9LU9RD9LU9RDRDRDLUR2ULDRU2LD3RD4LU2LD4RULDRU9LD9RU9LD9RU9LD9RU9LD9RU9RDRLUR2DL2URDRDLURDL2URD2LDRD2LU2RD3LDRDLU9RD9LU9RD9LU9RD9LU9R2D9L2U9DRURDLURDRDLURULD2RD3LU2RD3LURD2LURD3LU2RD2LU9RD9LU9RD9LU9RD9LU9R2D9L2U9R2D9L2U9DR2URDLDRULD3RULD3RULD3RULD2RULDRU9LD9RU9LD9RU9LD9RU9LD9RU9L9RD6LUR4D2LURDLU2RDR3ULDR2UL3DR4UL9DR9UL9DR9UL9DR9UL9D2R9U2L9D2RDRUDLDRLURULDRDRU2LDR2ULDR2URDR3UL3DR3UL9DR9UL9DR9UL9DR9UL9D2R9U2L9DR4DRULDRU2RDLDR2URDL2UR3DL3URU3LD2RULD2RULDRDLULDR2ULULU2RDRD2LULDRU2LDRURDLUR3ULDRDL2DRU2RD2LULDRUL2UR2DLUR2DLU2RDLULDLDR2ULURDL2UR3DL2UR2DL3UR2DL2UR2DLULDLURDRULDLDLD2LU2RDLU2RDRULDR3UL2DRURDL2ULUR2DLULDR2ULDLDRULURD2LULUL2URDLDRD2RU3LD4RU4LD4RU3RD2LULDLDR2ULDRLULDR2L2ULDR4ULDLULULU2RDLDRURDLDRURDLDRUL2U2RDLDRURDLULDRUR2UL2DR2DL2U2L2UR2DLDRURULDRDLURUL2DLUR2DRULDLUR3DL2UR2DLULULD2R2UL2DR2UL2URDLDRULURDLULDR2ULDLUR2UR2DLUR4DL2UR4DL9UR9DL9UR9DL9UR9DL9UR9DL9U2R9D2L9UDRU2LDR2URUR2DRU2RD2LU2LDRURDRDL2UR3DL9UR9DL9UR9DL9UR9DL9UR9DL9UR3DRULULDRUL2DRUR7DL9UR9DL9UR9DL9UR9DL4URD2LURD2LUR2DLDRUL2DRU3RDLDRUR2U2LD2RDL2UR2ULDRDL2URDLULDR2ULU2LDRDLULD2RU2LURDLDRURURDLR2DLULUR2D2LU2LDRUL2DR3UL2DR2ULDL2URDL2URDR2UL2DR2UL3DR2ULDLUR2DLULDRUL2DLUR2DLULDR2UL2DRD3LU4LD4RU3LD2RUL2DR3DL2ULDRU2RURD2LU2LDRU2LD3LURDRU2LDRDLUL2DR3U2L3UR2DLUR2D2LULDRURDL2URURDRDL2UR2UL2DRUL2DRDLULDR2UL2URDRULDR2ULDR2UL3DLURDR2UL2DR2ULDL2UR2DL2U


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

3. 51.55 Rw F U2 D Fw U L' B' U2 Uw B Rw2 F' Uw' D' Fw B2 L2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U Uw' D' Fw2 U2 Uw2 Fw B R' Uw' D' F R' U2 L' D2 Rw Fw2

I thought it was PLL skip and PB by two seconds, but I turned the cube and saw I actually adjacent parity, so in the end it was three seconds off PB. Still a good time for me. 3-2 edge pairing ftw.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 29, 2014)

I quit doing 5x5 for awhile (like 3 months or so I think), decided yesterday I was gonna start doing it again. Average of 5: 1:25.83 on cam today. Not bad I guess. More than likely will upload unless I beat it later today. But yea expect a crap ton of 5x5 accomplishments and videos to be posted over the next few weeks  

(1:22.74), 1:28.78, 1:24.05, (1:35.02), 1:24.66 = 1:25.83


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

lol

165. 7.16 D B2 F2 D U' B2 U' F2 U F2 U' R D B R' F' L2 D B2 F' R' U2

Planned the first three slots in inspection xD

x2 // Inspection
L // Cross (1/1)
U' L U L' // F2L-1 (4/5)
U' L' U L d' L U' L' // F2L-2 (8/13)
D R U R' [U D'] y L U' L' // F2L-3 (8/21)
U2 L' U2 L d' L U L' // F2L-4 (8/29) (CLL skip)
U L' U' L U M' U' L' U l U' // ELL (11/40)

5.59 TPS


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

Did a first layer movecount ao100. 

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-07-29
Cubes solved: 100/100
Session mean: 4.910 (σ = 1.33)
Session average: 4.889 (σ = 1.16)
Best time: 2.000
Worst time: 8.000
Individual times: 
1. 6.000 B2 L' F2 R' B2 R B2 U' L2 U' B' L B2 L D' U R2 
2. 4.000 B U' B R' U' R' B L' R' 
3. 3.000 L R U L' B' L' U' L' 
4. 3.000 L U L' B' R B U R 
5. 7.000 L R U L' U' R' L' R 
6. 6.000 B' U' B' U' L U' R' L B 
7. 4.000 B L' R' B U L' R L R' 
8. 4.000 B R' L R B R B' U R' 
9. 6.000 R U L' R B' U B U 
10. 5.000 L' B' U' B U B' R' U 
11. 7.000 B' R U L U' R' U' 
12. 6.000 U' R B' R' L' U B U 
13. 6.000 L B L R U R' L U' B' 
14. 6.000 L R' U' R B' U' L U' 
15. 3.000 L R' L' R U' R' L' R' U 
16. 6.000 B' U B L' R B U L 
17. 5.000 U L' R B U B L' U' R' 
18. 5.000 R' L' B' L' B' U B' U R' 
19. 6.000 L' B' R U' R L R L' R 
20. 6.000 U' B' L R B L U L R' 
21. 7.000 R L' U R' L' B R U' R' 
22. 5.000 R B' R U' R' U L R 
23. 5.000 L' U L' B' R' B 
24. 4.000 U' B R' U' L R' U' 
25. 4.000 U R L' B' L' R' B' R 
26. 4.000 U' R U' L U' L' U R U' 
27. 3.000 B' R U R L' B' U' 
28. 6.000 U B' L' U L R B' U' R 
29. 7.000 L' B' R' U R U B' U' R' 
30. 7.000 R U' R B' L B' R L' 
31. 4.000 U L' U L' R U L U 
32. 4.000 B' U' L' U' B' U R U' B' 
33. 5.000 B U' R' U L U B' U' 
34. 3.000 U' L' R' L U L' U' R B' 
35. 5.000 R U' B L' B' U' B' R' U' 
36. 4.000 U' R U' B R' U' L R U' 
37. 5.000 U R B' U' B' R B L' 
38. 4.000 B' U' B' R' U B' R U 
39. 4.000 B' U' L U' B' U' B' U 
40. 4.000 U B U' R B' L' U B' U' 
41. 4.000 B' L B' U' R' B' L' B' 
42. 4.000 R' L' B L' B' U' R' U' R 
43. 3.000 B' L R' U' L' R' B' R 
44. 5.000 R U' L' B L U L 
45. 5.000 U' R U' L B L' U B 
46. 4.000 U B U B R' B' U L' U 
47. 6.000 U' B' L' B' U R L' B' R 
48. 5.000 L U' R' B' L' R' B R B 
49. 5.000 U' L B' R' B R U' L R 
50. 3.000 R' B' L' R' L' U' R' U R' 
51. 3.000 B' R U R' B' R U' B U' 
52. 7.000 R' U L U R' L B L 
53. 5.000 R' B L B R B L' B R 
54. 8.000 B' L U' R U' B R' B L' 
55. 7.000 R' B' L B' U' R' U L 
56. 7.000 B U R U' L U B' L R' 
57. 5.000 U L' R B R B' U' R U 
58. 7.000 U B' L B U' R' B' U' R 
59. 4.000 U' B' R U' L' U B' L R' 
60. 5.000 L U' B' R U R' B U R' 
61. 5.000 B' R U B' L' U' R' B U' 
62. 3.000 R' U B R' B' L' B L' U' R 
63. 4.000 U' L R' B' L B' R B' R' 
64. 8.000 B' U B U' R L' U R 
65. 5.000 U' R U L' U' L U R' 
66. 5.000 R' L' U' L R L' U' R U' 
67. 5.000 U' L' R' B L R' B' L' R' 
68. 3.000 L' R L' U' R' U B' L 
69. 6.000 L' U R L R' U' B U' R' 
70. 5.000 B' R' U' L' B U L' 
71. 6.000 U' R B L' B R' U' B' R 
72. 6.000 L U R B' R' U' R U' 
73. 6.000 B L B R L U' R' U R' 
74. 3.000 U' L R' L' U L' R' U' R' 
75. 4.000 L R L B R' B R L' 
76. 6.000 R U' L R L B' L' B R' 
77. 6.000 U' R' L B L B U' R U' 
78. 4.000 U' B L' R U L B' U R' 
79. 4.000 L B R' L B R B' U' L 
80. 4.000 R' B' U' B R B' U R' U' 
81. 4.000 U B' U R B' U L' B R' 
82. 5.000 B' U' R' U' B U R' U R' 
83. 6.000 R B' L' R' U' B U' B U 
84. 6.000 B U' L' R' B U R' 
85. 2.000 L B' R L B U' L R' B 
86. 6.000 U' L U' L U B L R' 
87. 5.000 B L B R U' L' B' U R' 
88. 7.000 U L' R' U R' U' R U R 
89. 4.000 U' R' L B L B R L' R 
90. 3.000 B U R' L U' R L U' 
91. 6.000 L' R' U L R L' B L' 
92. 3.000 B U' B' U R' U B U' R' 
93. 6.000 L B' L' B' R' U L B' 
94. 3.000 R U B' R U' B' R U R' 
95. 5.000 R' B R' L' R B' R B R' 
96. 6.000 B U' L R' L' B L' B' 
97. 3.000 B L' U R B U R B' U' 
98. 3.000 U' L B U B' U' R B' 
99. 4.000 R B R' U' L R' L' R' 
100. 6.000 B R U B L' R' B' R' L'


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Did a first layer movecount ao100.


Why is the first scramble a 3x3 scramble...?


Spoiler



also these things exist


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why is the first scramble a 3x3 scramble...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



oops, I have no idea  I rolled it with a 4 but the average didn't change.

e: 5.33 3x3 fullstep single 

L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 D' B U F' L' D' L2 D F 

x2 y' F R D F2// cross
d' L U L'// first pair
d' R U' R'// second pair
U L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L// third pair 
U L U L'// fourth pair 
U r U R' U R U2 r'// OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U// PLL

Awesome lookahead in this.

51 HTM/5.33= 9.56 TPS gj


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally got a 2x2 but it's rubik's brand. PB is 3.184 with red as first layer and the rest was skipped.
2x2 Ao5: 10.607
Ao12: 12.164
Ao100: 13.710
Did 300+ solves the first three days I had it.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2014)

So I decided to try some ZZ for the first time in a while.

18.73, (11.23), 14.49, 11.55, 11.77, 13.16, 12.76, (18.99), 18.39, 12.68, 13.31, 15.51 = *14.24*
2-6 is a 12.16 avg5

I was surprised at how hard ZZF2L was. So annoying getting pairs and stuff from DL to RD

Also, 6.76 3x3 NL single (CFOP) L' D' L' B U2 L' F U' F' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' 
This is good for me nowadays. Haven't improved much lol.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 29, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> So I decided to try some ZZ for the first time in a while.
> 
> 18.73, (11.23), 14.49, 11.55, 11.77, 13.16, 12.76, (18.99), 18.39, 12.68, 13.31, 15.51 = *14.24*
> 2-6 is a 12.16 avg5
> ...



going for that 3 method sub 10 thing i see.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 29, 2014)

56.66 Lw2 Rw' B Dw' Bw R D2 Bw' L' Bw2 R' L2 D2 L D2 B F' D2 Uw2 Rw' B D L Uw' U' L F2 Rw2 Lw Uw' B Lw2 Bw2 Uw R' B' R2 Bw' Lw2 Bw B2 U' Uw2 Bw2 F' D2 L' R Rw2 F2 R' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 F Lw2 U2 Lw' L Rw2 

40s redux, Gperm


----------



## Julian (Jul 29, 2014)

6.30 fullstep PB single, lost scramble unfortunately. LL was sexysledge, Uperm.

Also second ever timed LL skip, which was 7.11.

Also, 10.35 ao100


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 30, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-29
avg of 5: 7.17

Time List:
1. 6.91 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L D2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 F L2 R' D R' U2 
2. 7.46 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' D2 F' R D R2 U2 L2 F2 D 
3. (9.82) F2 L D2 L R2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 L2 B' L D' R' F' D L2 B2 U2 L 
4. (6.86) R2 D2 L' U L' B2 D F' B L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 
5. 7.13 L' F2 L F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 U' R B' D B2 L R D B F

just sub 7 already dang it


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 30, 2014)

Julian said:


> Also, 10.35 ao100



I better start practicing, you beat my ao100.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 30, 2014)

It's been a while since I got a sub-9 average.

Average of 12: 8.95
1. 9.12 B' D2 B2 F R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D R2 U2 L' B' D U' R B2 U 
2. 8.47 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 F2 R U' R D R' F' U' L2 R 
3. 8.76 B2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B U B' F' D U2 R2 B L U' F2 R' 
4. 8.64 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' D2 U' F2 U B L2 F' 
5. 9.12 L F2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L B2 F' L U2 B L2 D' B2 F R2 
6. 9.46 B2 D L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' B R' D' R2 U' L' F2 D' B' R2 
7. 9.61 B2 U L2 F2 D U L2 D F2 U' B U2 L F2 D B2 R' U L' R' 
8. (9.89) F L' F' D2 R' U R' L B U2 D2 B2 L D2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R 
9. 8.82 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D' U' R' U' B2 U F L2 U2 
10. 8.87 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R B L' B U' L U2 B F2 D' 
11. (8.46) B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 U L R2 B L R U2 R F' 
12. 8.65 R B U F U' D' F' L' F' B R D2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## qaz (Jul 30, 2014)

yay sub-12, took 3 pll skips but whatever

average of 12: 11.77
1. 11.85	B' U R2 L' U F' U' F' U R D2 F B' U' D2 R U' D2 F2 B' L2 R2 F2 R' F2
2. 13.63	U2 R F2 D B' D' F' L' D2 F2 D' L D2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R L D' F R
3. 10.77	D2 U2 R' U2 B2 U' L U L' B' F L2 R' B' F R' D R U' F D' F' R L2 D'
4. 11.21	D R' L D F' D' R2 L2 B' U L' U' L2 D L' B R' B2 R2 F' R2 D' R' U2 B2
5. 12.69	B2 D2 B' L' U D L' R' U D2 F D L F B2 U F2 U2 R F L' B F D B
6. (13.68)	D L2 U2 F' D U2 R2 U' F U L2 B2 U2 L D' B' D L2 B2 U F R' F2 R2 D
7. 11.09	F2 D' R' F' U' D' B' L' F2 U' R2 B' L2 B' D2 F R2 U' L2 B2 U' D B2 R' F
8. (9.99)	R' F2 D R L B U R D L R2 B2 L2 D R' D' B F2 U' D B U F L' D'
9. 11.04	R L' B U2 R L' F2 B R2 B R B2 R' L U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L R2 U' D2 L' B2
10. 11.40	U L B F2 U' B D2 R F R' B' F2 L2 B U' D2 L U' D2 R' D' F R U' D'
11. 13.08	F' B2 D F U' F' R U D' B F' U' F2 B R2 B U F' B' R2 F2 R L U2 F
12. 10.95	F' D F R2 F L2 D B R D2 R2 D2 U B2 F' U D' F2 L' B' F' L2 F2 B' U

the 10.77, 11.21, and 11.09 were pll skips and the 9.99 was fullstep...


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jul 30, 2014)

5x5 PB: 5:44.63 
I spend too much time looking for edges to pair up...


----------



## notfeliks (Jul 30, 2014)

Beat just about every 3x3 PB I have. This happened 3 or so weeks ago, but I've been too lazy to post them here.

13.97 average of 5
15.67 average of 12
16.61 average of 50
17.18 average of 100


----------



## Royiky (Jul 30, 2014)

New PB average of 5
15.550 average of 5:
(12.596) Xcross
(18.061)
15.899
16.498
14.255 PLL skip


----------



## Royiky (Jul 30, 2014)

New PB average of 5
15.550 average of 5:
(12.596) Xcross
(18.061)
15.899
16.498
14.255 PLL skip
My previous PB average of 5 was 15.86


----------



## imvelox (Jul 30, 2014)

7x7 Mean of 3: 2:49.20
1. 2:48.94 
2. 2:56.13 
3. 2:42.53


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

Adj-Diag PBL in 0.36 twice, 19.44 TPS. 9 frames, 25 frames/second. 0.01 faster and it would be 20 TPS...
stackmat times were 0.38 and 0.39


----------



## kcl (Jul 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> Adj-Diag PBL in 0.36 twice, 19.44 TPS. 9 frames, 25 frames/second. 0.01 faster and it would be 20 TPS...
> stackmat times were 0.38 and 0.39



You sure the frame rate isn't 30?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 30, 2014)

Not really an accomplishment, but:

(5.93+), 5.21+, (3.34), 4.75, 3.71 pyra avg5

lolwtf


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You sure the frame rate isn't 30?


My computer says 25, but idk if that was changed when I saved the video onto it. There is nothing about the frame rate anywhere else... I've looked on the camera, and in the instructions. I just searched on the internet and found this... but nothing about frame rate. It was 9 frames on the camera itself, and 25 FPS on my computer, so it's probably 0.36.

E: video
yeah i cant hold on to cubes properly


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 30, 2014)

15 puzzle PBs

7.278 avg5
8.003 avg12 
8.929 avg50
9.263 avg100

I can't see how I can increase my TPS, it's usually 10 but it feels like my limit.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 30, 2014)

wtf. aolong (v2) magic

1. 5.27 R B2 R F2 R U2 L2 R' B2 U' R' U2 B2 F2 U2 B D' R' 
2. 8.09 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U R2 D F' U' F' L' D' R U' B2 R2 
3. (8.61) B L U2 R B' L D B' L2 U R2 F B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 
4. 7.88 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F D L' D U' F' L' D R' U' 
5. 8.15 F R' L2 F B2 R' U D' R' B U' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U L2 
6. (5.10) L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' U' L B R' F L2 R2 D2 L F 
7. 6.05 D' R F D' B' R' U2 L D F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 
8. 7.57 R2 B' D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 R F' L F' R F' U' F2 R D' 
9. 7.60 R U2 R F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 R' U' R2 U2 F U L' F' D' 
10. 6.63 F L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 R D2 F D R B2 L' U2 R' 
11. 6.70 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B D L D F2 R D' F' U2 
12. 7.60 R' F2 R B2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F D U2 L' U2 L' D2 U' F L2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 31, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 15 puzzle PBs
> 
> 7.278 avg5
> 8.003 avg12
> ...



using arrows? ifso you should try sdkl or some other 2H scheme


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 31, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> using arrows? ifso you should try sdkl or some other 2H scheme



I use F and IJK.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 31, 2014)

5x5, Best average of 5, 2014-07-30-18:21
Average: 1:49.62
Best: 1:42.42
Worst: 2:04.65
Mean: 1:51.18
Standard Deviation: 8.43

1: 1:50.60	Lw2 D R Uw Bw Rw' Uw Bw' Lw' D' Bw Rw Fw2 U2 R D Fw U2 Lw' Fw2 U L' B' Lw F2 R' U R' B L2 Bw' D F Dw L D' Rw2 Bw R U' Rw' Bw' Lw2 F2 Uw F' Rw' F Lw Uw Fw' U L' U2 L' Dw' Fw L' Bw Dw
2: (1:42.42)	R2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 R Fw R2 U2 Rw Fw2 Rw Uw Bw' Uw2 R2 U Bw' Rw B' Uw' Lw' Uw R2 B Lw' U R Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw F' R' U2 Bw Uw R2 U R' F Lw2 Bw2 L' Uw2 L F' Lw2 U' Lw U Rw F2 U2 F' Uw2 B Uw' F Dw
3: (2:04.65)	U Lw2 Bw Dw2 F' Lw2 Dw2 Fw L' U L' U' Fw Rw U2 Rw' Dw2 R Uw2 R2 Bw2 D' Lw2 D Rw Dw2 F' R2 B2 L' U2 B' R2 B R2 B D' L Fw2 Lw2 U2 F2 Uw2 Bw Rw' Uw Fw2 D' Bw Rw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 R Dw' L' U2 Fw Dw Fw'
4: 1:42.47	Rw2 Fw2 Uw L2 U' R' U2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D' Bw L2 Dw F2 U' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' Fw D2 L' Bw Dw' F2 Lw U2 Fw Dw Fw2 L F Uw2 R U L Uw Fw' U' Fw R' Dw2 Rw2 F' D' Bw Dw Rw2 Dw' Rw B2 Lw' U' F' R'
5: 1:55.78	L2 Bw' Rw Dw' R F Uw' Rw2 Dw2 F2 U2 Lw2 F Rw' Fw' Lw' F2 Lw Fw2 R B2 R' B2 Lw U' Fw Dw2 R' Fw' D R' B2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 R Dw' Rw U' F Dw2 Rw Dw2 L2 Uw' B' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 B' L Bw2 Rw' Fw L' F2 Uw2 R B L2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 31, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I use F and IJK.



o, didnt know anyone else used the same as me (although I use oklf instead of ijkf now because my i key gets stuck sometimes)


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 31, 2014)

57.95 

centers were like 14 :O


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 31, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 57.95
> 
> centers were like 14 :O



Finally.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 31, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 57.95
> 
> centers were like 14 :O



Good job.


FEET:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-31
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 52.17 *1st Sub-1!!!*
worst: 1:45.89

mean of 3
current: 1:19.75 (σ = 17.63)
best: 1:11.60 (σ = 10.39) *PB* (solves 5-7)

avg of 5
current: 1:22.18 (σ = 6.34)
best: 1:12.49 (σ = 7.73) *PB* (first 5 solves)

avg of 12
current: 1:16.58 (σ = 11.73)
best: 1:16.58 (σ = 11.73) *PB*

Average: 1:16.58 (σ = 11.73)
Mean: 1:16.99



Spoiler: Time List



1. 1:05.44 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' U B' L D U2 F U2 L2 D2 U 
2. (52.17) L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U B' R U2 L F R' B' D' R' F U2 
3. (1:45.89) B2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D R2 U L2 U' B2 L' B' D' U 
4. 1:20.75 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 R' U' L R' D2 R2 F' R' B U 
5. 1:11.29 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F R' D' F2 U F2 L' U F' D2 F' 
6. 1:22.14 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F2 U R F2 L2 B' U L2 F' R2 B2 
7. 1:01.37 B' R2 B' R D2 R2 U' L F' R' U2 R D2 L U2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 
8. 1:29.04 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' D2 U' R' B' F' D B L U L2 R' 
9. 1:16.53 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U B' R B' R2 D L D' F2 U' F' 
10. 1:20.97 F' U2 D2 R2 D F' U D L B' U2 R2 F R2 F R2 L2 B L2 F 
11. 1:01.54 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R' B U' R B' F' L' D R B' R' 
12. 1:36.73 B' L2 B L2 U2 B' L2 B F L2 R2 D F' D L' F R' U' F'





Spoiler: Reconstruction of the 52.17



2. 52.17 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U B' R U2 L F R' B' D' R' F U2

y' x' // Inspection
U' R' z2 U' R' F' L // Cross
x' U z U' R' U R x U' R U // F2L-1
z' R' U2 R U2 L U L' // F2L-2
R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
U2 y R U R' U y' R' y' R' U' R B // LS + OLL
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

I think that is EXACTLY how I solved it.


----------



## Fawn (Jul 31, 2014)

I finally finished learning every OLL case over a year after I started. There were a few that I didn't bother learning, but they're easy to learn and useful so I went "eh, just get it done" mode.

Also, I'm starting to get more and more sub-2 5x5 solves. Not exactly spectacular, but I don't practice it much, so it surprised me a bit.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 31, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.94
1. 7.70 L' B D2 R U L' B2 L' B D' B' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 D2 
2. 7.93 F2 B' R' F' U2 F2 L B' D F B U2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 
3. (9.34) F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 R2 F' R F2 U B2 R F D L' U2 
4. (7.54) U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U F2 U R' B' R2 B2 F L U F2 L2 D' 
5. 8.18 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U B2 D R' D' L2 F' L' D B2 U L' B2 

finally my first sub 8 avg5


----------



## rebucato314 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sub-30 avg of 5: 29.527

1. (27.911) R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D F' R' F D' B L' B D U' F2 
2. 28.051 F2 U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R U B' F2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L2 U 
3. (35.239) R F2 U2 R B2 R U2 R' D2 L' D' B F U R D B D' U' 
4. 28.481 U B2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F D' B F L B' R' B' F' 
5. 32.050 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 F D U B R F R B'

Sub-30 avg of 12: 29.455

1. 34.816 U2 L U2 D B2 L' F' B' L F U' D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D' 
2. (22.521[PB]) U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 D' B' U R B2 R2 F D U' L' 
3. 27.776 L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D L F' U' F D F' R' U2 R 
4. (34.882) U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 D U L U' L' U' L' F' U' B U2 L2 R' 
5. 25.444 D2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 F' L' F2 D' F2 L' U' 
6. 33.391 F2 R B L F D' R L2 U D F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 
7. 25.130 R2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 F' U' B' R D' L B2 R' D R B2 
8. 28.035 F2 R2 F' L' U2 R D F U2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 L F2 R2 L D2 
9. 26.699 B2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F R2 U2 R B' D' L' U R2 U L' B 
10. 32.826 F2 B R' U2 D R B U L2 B' U L2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 
11. 29.537 U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 U2 R B U' B R F' R 
12. 30.898 D2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 L B2 U2 B L D' R F' R' F' L2 D' L' U'

Timer used: cstimer

Cube used: Maru CX3

P.S Scrambles are green on front and white on top


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf. aolong (v2) magic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the Ao12?


----------



## EMI (Jul 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> What was the Ao12?



7.15


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> What was the Ao12?



You can import the times into qqtimer to check the average

Open qqtimer, press import (beside reset), copypaste the stuff from the spoiler into the box and press import (the one at the bottom). This will import the times to qqtimer and then you can check the average like you would have had you done the average yourself.


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2014)

EMI said:


> 7.15





Tao Yu said:


> You can import the times into qqtimer to check the average
> 
> Open qqtimer, press import (beside reset), copypaste the stuff from the spoiler into the box and press import (the one at the bottom). This will import the times to qqtimer and then you can check the average like you would have had you done the average yourself.


oh yeah I forgot, thanks.

E: 8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.443, 6 moves, 13.544tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




15274386

DLDLUU


fail

E2: yay i beat it 8 solves later

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.442, 8 moves, *18.100tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12375684

DRURDLLU


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 31, 2014)

LOL sub-3 2x2 avg5 

Average of 5: 2.95
1. (4.39) U' R2 U F' R2 U2 R' F' U2 
2. 2.86 U2 F2 U R' U F' U R2 U2 
3. 2.99 F2 U R' F' R U' F R U2 
4. (2.53) U' R2 U F' R' F2 U R2 U2 
5. 3.01 U F' R2 F R' F R' U F' U2


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Finally.



Thanks! Although that is actually my second sub-1, I got a 56.66 on Tuesday.



SolveThatCube said:


> Good job.



Thanks!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 31, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Average of 5: 7.94
> 1. 7.70 L' B D2 R U L' B2 L' B D' B' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 D2
> 2. 7.93 F2 B' R' F' U2 F2 L B' D F B U2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 F2
> 3. (9.34) F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 R2 F' R F2 U B2 R F D L' U2
> ...



wat!? And your official PB is 8.49...


----------



## Iggy (Jul 31, 2014)

I did some square-1 solves today

number of times: 266/266
best time: 11.92
worst time: 49.83

current avg5: 22.01 (σ = 3.38)
best avg5: 16.91 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 22.59 (σ = 4.86)
best avg12: 17.87 (σ = 1.56)

current avg50: 21.06 (σ = 3.42)
best avg50: 19.77 (σ = 2.67)

current avg100: 20.95 (σ = 3.17)
best avg100: 20.21 (σ = 2.82)

session avg: 20.80 (σ = 2.94)
session mean: 21.29

There were many pops, but other than that, pretty good


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 31, 2014)

Oooh! Sub 8 average of 100 2x2 : 7.70
I am a nub


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 31, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> wat!? And your official PB is 8.49...



I'm just bad at getting good solves at home


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 31, 2014)

30.197 4x4 single! OLL parity and PLL skip! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO so close again, and such a waste of a PLL skip. It's also on cam!


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 31, 2014)

2x2 lolsingle 0.43

F' U' F' U2 R' F' U' R' U'

x' U2 R' U'


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> 2x2 lolsingle 0.43
> 
> F' U' F' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
> 
> x' U2 R' U'


Not a comp legal scramble


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 31, 2014)

LOL 4x4 PB 2:10 I am such an noob.


----------



## xsolver (Jul 31, 2014)

5. (15.73) F D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D R D F D2 U2 R' U L2 fullstep

Close to my PB, my third 15.xx solve. Not even close to averaging this.


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2014)

Finally finished it. First Ao1000 since 2013.



Spoiler



number of times: 990/1000
best time: 13.89
worst time: 34.20

current avg5: 19.73 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 16.70 (σ = 1.61)

current avg12: 19.59 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 18.13 (σ = 1.49)

current avg100: 20.57 (σ = 2.24)
best avg100: 19.88 (σ = 2.34)

current avg1000: 21.23 (σ = 2.63)
best avg1000: 21.23 (σ = 2.63)

session avg: 21.23 (σ = 2.63)
session mean: 21.27



Spoiler



24.59+, 18.60, 17.02, 21.70, 18.63, 21.48+, 16.79, 23.02, 18.43, 19.98, 20.37, 23.71, 21.53, 18.17, 16.99, 19.51, 25.71, 16.20, 21.28, 21.18, 16.72, 20.55, 21.77, 31.00, 26.30+, 24.34, 19.46, 29.40, 24.61, 26.27, 17.72, 30.78, 22.17, 20.38, 20.17, 16.87, 19.82, 27.24, 22.74, 18.92, 29.73, 27.62, 21.66, 21.78, 21.19, 24.22, 18.14, 19.81, 21.79, 28.92, 20.60, 17.37, 16.07, 21.47, 20.51, 27.04, 21.74, 29.86, 26.78, 21.03, 22.21, 25.08, 31.94, 25.36, 24.07, 29.94, 20.75, 20.07, 19.82, 26.72, 21.34, 34.07, 17.53, 26.65+, 27.07+, 28.94, 34.20, 23.98, 19.57, 25.55, 19.95, 30.64, 21.97, 19.12, 19.64, 26.16, 19.88, 22.68, 17.83, 24.69, 23.40, 19.92, 27.33, 15.97, 24.92, 23.87, 22.77, 23.39, 19.98, 26.89, 23.01, 22.42, 25.14, 26.07, 21.44, 24.60, 20.89, 24.16, 24.29, 24.59, 22.70, 28.49, 21.44, 21.74, 25.85, 26.24, 26.49, 21.23, 21.12+, 24.46, 20.54, 25.05, 20.33, 22.47, 25.61, 25.70, 22.23, 25.70, 23.11, 23.11, DNF(21.03), 17.11, 14.39, 20.76, 25.00, 19.16, 16.13, 23.35, 19.01, 25.99, 22.71+, 18.15, 25.82, 19.89, 14.28, 19.26, 22.75, 19.02, 21.27+, 19.16, 21.43, 18.58, 26.82, 24.19, 18.48, 21.31, 25.12, 27.83, 17.20+, 20.67, 25.49, 22.64, 28.78+, 23.97+, 19.62, 19.13, 24.78, 21.23, 17.65, 22.12, 22.10, 18.63+, 24.58, 23.30, 20.46, 27.65+, 18.43, 21.57, 22.61, 17.92, 15.47, 19.05, 18.73, 25.45, 20.16, DNF(17.39), 20.08, 17.28, 19.24, 21.86, 31.09, 15.23, 19.17, 19.10, 22.49, 20.09, 20.94, 22.90, 23.32+, 22.35, 16.02, 18.72, 27.29+, 18.06, 19.68, 19.75, 18.93, 15.10, 19.86, 24.65, 19.62, 16.85, 18.34, 21.67, 17.03, 25.77, 20.85, 24.89, 20.99, 18.59, 19.54+, 20.82, 21.07, 16.58, 18.79, 20.54, 19.35, 15.84, 20.21, 17.18, 17.29, 20.76, 15.65, 20.30, 20.32, 27.96+, 17.65, 22.17, 23.28, 18.38, 23.93, 19.40, 19.68, 22.16, 17.47, 21.21, 21.80, 21.49, 19.55, 22.37, 20.90, 22.42, 20.63, 19.99, 22.79, 20.59, 15.04, 22.08, 20.64, 22.21, 22.83+, 27.26+, 22.37, 27.35, 24.52, 22.68, 29.51, 19.96, 18.15, 21.91, 28.40, 20.42, 16.95, 24.67, 23.63, 18.15, 17.23, 23.99, 27.86, 18.13, 21.53, 25.94, 20.74, 20.16, 19.09, 23.86, 19.62, 24.48, 27.31+, 19.51, 20.04, 22.52, 16.59, 20.70, 28.00, 30.36, 20.80, 20.17, 20.61, 23.61, 29.98, 20.70, 15.62, 22.87, 21.50, 17.52, 22.51, 21.41, 23.65, 26.68, 21.98, 20.70, 22.15, 20.18, 21.17, 17.79, 22.67, 18.93, 23.27, 28.83, 22.58, 20.60, 29.66, 23.47, 23.97, 19.48, 21.25, 18.41, 20.81, 16.44, 22.41, 20.02, 25.25, 16.95, 29.20, 20.84, 18.79, 18.60, 19.25, 25.73, 19.70, 16.83, 17.35, 19.39, 25.27, 21.97, 24.60, 15.32, 19.09, 20.85, 19.21, 18.47, 24.41+, 21.28, 18.88, 19.34, 24.43, 27.62, 25.78, 23.89, 18.99, 19.63, 17.52, 20.39, DNF(17.35), 19.06, 22.35, 19.27, 24.63, 19.66, 25.79, 17.55, 23.48, 19.75, 20.63, 16.26, 23.03, 20.29, 27.45, 24.49, 19.49, 20.57, 26.61, 28.27, 23.61, 19.51, 20.30, 21.67, 18.54, 20.30, 18.35, 22.60, 21.51, 21.38, 29.71, 19.00, 26.34, 20.78, 20.04, 21.83, 20.96, 23.03, 26.94, 26.42, 22.56, 20.52, 20.34, 18.61, 20.46, DNF(17.65), 26.58, 20.07, 24.27, 17.17+, 18.28, 20.67+, 20.75, 22.09, 24.26, 22.28+, 18.72, 19.72, 26.51, 18.59, 21.78, 19.15, 20.60, 23.21, 21.98+, 19.25, 20.80, 17.36, 22.99, 21.51, 17.35, 21.21, 19.99, 18.12, 22.57, 24.49, 22.18, 14.37, 20.33, 23.25, 19.35, 17.18, 21.23, 21.97, 21.96, 17.35, 18.61, 23.34, 18.65, 18.26, 18.17, DNF(25.02), 21.81, 20.50, 21.42+, 16.08, 21.49, 19.84, 17.05, 17.52, 20.43, 25.27, 18.58, 23.18, 20.54, 23.19, 22.92, 21.11, 21.55, 18.17, 16.34, 21.36, 30.50, 20.60, 19.82, 19.75, 19.15, 16.28, 24.76, 19.67, 26.01, 23.23, 19.86, 22.36, 23.02, 21.05, 20.61, 22.05, 20.66, 21.45, 22.14, 18.46, 15.40, 22.93, 23.20, 24.51, 17.13, 29.78, 21.84, 19.38, 21.49, 18.31, 19.19, 17.89, 19.02, 23.83, 25.86, 22.00, 19.61, 22.59, 22.22, 25.54, 18.76, 16.19, 19.86, 19.95, 24.57, 17.31, 19.63, 17.10, 16.78, 21.66, 20.04, 21.93, 20.95, 20.87, 23.22, 21.81, 22.49, 22.92, 19.02, 23.43, 22.24, 20.49, 25.63, 22.23, 20.86, 20.82, 18.12, 27.63, 22.36, 24.70, 29.90, 28.44, 20.18, 25.40, 22.72, 19.85, 21.95, 23.20, 17.79, 21.47, 18.79, 25.25+, 23.42, 16.38, 24.24, 23.84, 20.49, 25.37, 23.35, 26.61, 25.49, 17.03, 19.01, 23.43, 15.28, 22.63, 24.99, 21.09, 26.63+, 23.93+, 22.13, 17.14, 21.12, 25.90, 21.37, 26.91, 21.84, 23.57, 21.97+, 19.82, 17.02, 16.24, DNF(18.42), 22.15, 18.71, 23.40, 18.62, 18.84, 27.13, 21.86, 19.32, 16.71, 21.38, 22.70, 23.99, 21.81, 22.52, 18.55, 27.15, 19.22, 24.47, 20.10, 25.20+, 23.08+, 22.97+, 17.21, 23.94, 22.56, 22.69, 20.08, 19.36, 21.58, 19.08, 17.81, 18.35, 23.15, 21.50, 17.46, 23.09, 20.69, 17.11, 20.68, 16.83, 25.16, 20.80, 19.46, 26.42, 17.76, 25.89+, 17.54, 24.94, 20.84, 20.20, 22.57, 26.74, 21.85, 22.08, 13.93, 22.66, 20.49, 22.30, 18.09, 23.55, 19.53, 23.61, 21.33, 16.67, 25.63, 18.94, 21.72, 17.30, 20.92, 17.50, 22.62, 20.26, 22.00, 28.89, 19.21, 15.02, 21.64, 19.64, 17.54, 19.62, 22.34, 17.65, 23.92, 21.16, 18.77, 19.61, 20.03, 17.95, 15.85, 22.73, 17.46, 17.86, DNF(20.76), 19.04, 17.20, 23.72, 19.17, 25.41+, 25.96, 20.54, 18.22, 22.62, 21.23, 18.01, 22.57, 25.41, 20.66, 20.59+, 18.34, 23.84+, 18.58, 25.96, 24.03, 21.61, 16.36, 19.54, 25.14, 15.89, 19.46, 20.92, 18.23, 21.10, 18.20, 17.88, 23.10, 18.79, 19.47, 19.94, 14.38, 21.76, 13.89, 21.63, 18.57, 24.18, 16.21, 16.75, 19.74, 26.04, 20.12, 17.26, 19.48, 19.19, 19.05, 17.39, 19.57, 19.29, 16.47, 14.07, 15.21, 22.95+, 18.41, 19.34, 21.90, 18.90, 20.81, 23.16, 19.80, 19.91, 26.03, 22.91, 22.71, 22.65, 18.29, 16.57, 16.95, 21.93, 20.03, 16.26, 18.75, 18.37, 19.52, 24.47, 17.53, 18.16, 20.59, 16.54, 22.47, 18.75, 21.74+, 18.51, 13.99, 22.72, 26.73, 23.95, 21.69+, 16.78, 19.51, 22.76, 16.17, 18.50, 18.70, 17.24, 18.49, 18.06, 20.88, 21.91, 16.51, 24.64, 20.78, 19.92, 21.79, 21.23, 22.57, 24.64, 17.77, 21.91, 24.43, 19.64, 24.60, 18.75, 20.46, 19.97, 26.73, 27.89, 17.54, 21.42, 20.86, 25.66, 23.24, 20.37, 23.11, 15.46, 17.45, 23.86, 17.65, 21.04, 21.49, 16.28, 21.83, 24.83+, 20.41, 19.55, 19.50, 23.59, 23.91, DNF(22.30), 24.25, 22.78, 24.25, 24.38, 24.16, 22.04, 21.04, 16.47, 21.93, 22.64, 17.46, 17.20, 21.42, 23.08, 25.85, 23.27+, 19.42, 21.47, 21.57, 19.17, 21.68, 17.22, 21.06, 23.35, 20.79, 17.69, 22.62, 24.61, 20.99, 22.28, DNF(20.92), 18.70, 20.88, 16.14, 20.23, 19.19, 18.95, 19.71, 19.15, 14.04, 26.15, 16.44, 21.94, 19.10, 24.55, 26.29, 19.66, 18.88, 19.76, 28.43, 16.72, 30.53, 21.05, 21.53, 22.98, DNF(19.04), 20.22, 23.89, 18.96+, 18.62, 21.36, 20.45, 19.46, 15.68, 25.15, 17.40, 19.33, 24.47, 20.17, 22.26, 17.94, 20.45, 22.89, 22.38, 17.79, 22.67, 17.49, 22.93, 22.94, 23.51, 16.92, 26.03, 19.29, 21.32, 21.97, 22.23, 20.94, 19.94, 23.57, 16.95, 25.51, 24.28+, 20.63, 16.00, 19.08, 20.45, 22.94, 19.98, 15.98, 22.16, 23.32+, 19.53, 19.29, 22.43, 26.36+, 15.31, 17.67, 22.49, 18.85, 18.20, 24.68+, 22.10, 21.83, 24.60, 18.78, 18.60, 18.67, 19.48, 18.30, 17.61, 28.75, 23.64, 21.74, 29.10+, 18.60, 19.51, 23.87+, 24.94, 20.82, 19.71, 17.21, 21.25, 18.14, 16.93, 18.65, 24.63, 23.23, 15.85, 16.61, 22.16, 25.70, 18.58, 20.92, 20.44, 21.48, 19.09, 18.91, 19.82, 20.71, 20.99, 24.00, 19.21, 21.49, 14.50, 20.04, 19.47, 21.12, 21.72, 19.95, 20.86, 23.17, 19.97, 17.86, 19.54, 16.71, 17.60, 20.91, 20.26, 21.02, 20.68, 16.02, 23.48, 20.57, 19.99, 18.64








Spoiler



Roux


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> Finally finished it. First Ao1000 since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I can't even remember the last time I've done an ao100. I don't do big session (probably why I don't improve)


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Nice. I can't even remember the last time I've done an ao100. I don't do big session (probably why I don't improve)


This took about two weeks, qqtimer just doesn't delete times when you close it like prisma does.
Also i don't improve either
also 19.58 is a cool number to have as an official PB, right?


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 1, 2014)

what is my life

stats: (hide)
number of times: 1005/1005
best time: 56.66
worst time: 1:44.74

current mo3: 1:13.34 (σ = 7.96)
*best mo3: 1:04.76 (σ = 9.18)*



Spoiler



1. 1:02.90 
2. 56.66 
3. 1:14.73



current avg5: 1:11.49 (σ = 5.27)
*best avg5: 1:08.32 (σ = 1.59)*



Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:08.32
1. (1:14.69) L' Bw2 F Dw' Uw Bw' B' Uw B D' Fw R U' Uw' L' Bw' Lw2 Bw' F Lw Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw Fw' L2 R2 B2 Bw Lw F' Fw2 D' Fw2 F R L Fw' Dw2 R Dw' L2 U Bw' R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Lw2 Uw' Lw U' Lw' Dw' Bw2 L Lw Bw' U Fw' 
2. 1:08.95 B2 L2 Dw Uw L2 Fw2 Uw' Lw Dw' Rw Fw' Uw Bw Fw' L' Dw2 Fw' Lw' U' D Dw Uw Bw2 Uw R D L D Rw2 Lw' L Dw Rw F Uw2 U D2 Bw' D Uw2 U' Rw2 D' Rw' Dw2 Uw' L' D' B2 Fw R' B2 Dw D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Bw Rw2 
3. 1:09.49 Uw2 Bw Rw F2 Dw' Lw R Dw' Lw' U2 Lw' D' F2 L2 Uw2 R2 B' D Fw Rw' F U Rw L' Bw Dw B Lw2 R' Bw Dw' B Rw B' Rw2 B R L2 Rw Bw2 Lw D U Dw' Rw2 F2 Rw' R D' R Fw Dw L' Rw' Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 Dw Lw2 
4. (59.63) Rw Uw2 Rw2 Lw' D B2 Bw2 F L2 D' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw F L Bw2 Lw' F2 D Lw2 L Dw2 Fw Bw' R' Lw' B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 L' D2 Fw2 U Uw' B' Rw U2 R2 L' Uw' D2 Dw Lw2 Fw L B Uw' R Fw2 D' Lw2 L' Uw' F2 D2 Bw R2 
5. 1:06.51 L2 R2 F Rw R' Dw Fw2 Dw2 Uw B R2 Fw2 F Dw2 B R' L' U' Dw2 Rw' D2 Bw D' L Uw D' L2 Rw Dw L U' B' Rw' L2 Bw U' Lw' R Bw' Dw' Bw' U2 Lw2 Fw U2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw Uw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Lw Uw R2 Bw2 R


current avg12: 1:10.33 (σ = 3.88)
*best avg12: 1:09.65 (σ = 3.34)*



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:09.65
1. 1:09.16 Lw2 F B2 D2 Bw2 R Lw2 Fw F2 Bw2 L2 Fw R L Lw D Rw' Bw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B Lw B L Uw2 L F Rw' Bw2 L2 Dw U2 D2 Lw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Bw Dw2 R Bw2 Lw2 L2 Fw2 F' Lw' Fw Bw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 D Lw2 U2 Lw2 D2 
2. 1:14.69 L' Bw2 F Dw' Uw Bw' B' Uw B D' Fw R U' Uw' L' Bw' Lw2 Bw' F Lw Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw Fw' L2 R2 B2 Bw Lw F' Fw2 D' Fw2 F R L Fw' Dw2 R Dw' L2 U Bw' R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Lw2 Uw' Lw U' Lw' Dw' Bw2 L Lw Bw' U Fw' 
3. 1:08.95 B2 L2 Dw Uw L2 Fw2 Uw' Lw Dw' Rw Fw' Uw Bw Fw' L' Dw2 Fw' Lw' U' D Dw Uw Bw2 Uw R D L D Rw2 Lw' L Dw Rw F Uw2 U D2 Bw' D Uw2 U' Rw2 D' Rw' Dw2 Uw' L' D' B2 Fw R' B2 Dw D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Bw Rw2 
4. 1:09.49 Uw2 Bw Rw F2 Dw' Lw R Dw' Lw' U2 Lw' D' F2 L2 Uw2 R2 B' D Fw Rw' F U Rw L' Bw Dw B Lw2 R' Bw Dw' B Rw B' Rw2 B R L2 Rw Bw2 Lw D U Dw' Rw2 F2 Rw' R D' R Fw Dw L' Rw' Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 Dw Lw2 
5. (59.63) Rw Uw2 Rw2 Lw' D B2 Bw2 F L2 D' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw F L Bw2 Lw' F2 D Lw2 L Dw2 Fw Bw' R' Lw' B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 L' D2 Fw2 U Uw' B' Rw U2 R2 L' Uw' D2 Dw Lw2 Fw L B Uw' R Fw2 D' Lw2 L' Uw' F2 D2 Bw R2 
6. 1:06.51 L2 R2 F Rw R' Dw Fw2 Dw2 Uw B R2 Fw2 F Dw2 B R' L' U' Dw2 Rw' D2 Bw D' L Uw D' L2 Rw Dw L U' B' Rw' L2 Bw U' Lw' R Bw' Dw' Bw' U2 Lw2 Fw U2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw Uw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Lw Uw R2 Bw2 R 
7. 1:14.36 D' Lw Fw2 L' Lw' F2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Bw D2 Bw2 F U' B' Bw Uw Lw2 Dw Fw2 Uw Fw R' F2 Fw2 Uw2 B Fw2 Dw' F Lw Bw Rw Fw B R Uw U' B2 Lw2 L' Uw2 D Dw' F' Uw' Dw' L Dw' Bw2 L2 B F' R2 U2 Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw' Bw 
8. 1:09.14 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 U' F2 Lw' Rw2 Dw Bw2 R' U' B2 R' F Uw2 Dw2 R2 L2 D2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Fw' D L' Bw' Fw B2 U Fw Rw' B Dw D Lw2 B R' D2 Dw' R Dw' Bw2 R Rw2 Fw2 Bw F2 B Uw' Dw' R2 Uw' Bw D2 
9. (1:15.95) Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 Lw F L2 Rw' Bw2 D2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Bw L Lw2 F2 B2 Uw B Fw' Uw2 Lw L Rw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 D Dw R' Lw' D' R' B2 Lw U' L2 U2 F' Uw' U B' Fw2 R2 F Uw' Bw2 B' Lw Rw' Bw' R' Rw F L' Uw B2 
10. 1:05.68 Dw' Uw Rw2 R Bw' D R Fw L2 Lw' Fw' B Bw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' L Dw R' Bw' L Lw' R' Dw Fw Dw2 Rw' F2 Bw R2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 R Dw U' R2 Fw' Dw2 L Lw' Dw2 Lw' R B' Lw B L R Dw' D2 U' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Uw R' Bw' R2 Rw2 
11. 1:05.65 Dw2 Bw' F' U R2 Fw' U' R' Uw D R Dw' Fw2 L Dw2 Fw2 Bw' R' Fw L R Dw' D Uw2 Bw2 R' U' Dw Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw' U B2 L2 Fw' Bw' Rw2 B2 Uw Lw' Fw' Lw' Fw' L Fw2 Uw Bw Rw' Fw F' Bw' Lw' L F' Lw Dw U2 L Rw' 
12. 1:12.83 B D B Bw L2 D2 Rw U' Fw D' B Bw' F Rw' U' L' Uw' Fw B U' D Lw B' Lw L U' Uw R Bw2 Lw U' Fw' Dw U Uw Fw Rw Dw U Lw L2 R F U' Uw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' U' Dw L2 D Rw2 F2 B' Lw2 Bw Dw' L2 U2



current avg25: 1:12.45 (σ = 3.94)
*best avg25: 1:12.07 (σ = 3.73)
*


Spoiler



Average of 25: 1:12.07
1. 1:10.35 
2. 1:13.50 
3. 1:13.22 
4. (1:19.60) 
5. 1:09.50 
6. 1:14.60 
7. 1:17.66 
8. 1:05.73 
9. 1:14.10 
10. 1:14.52 D2 U' Dw B2 Dw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' U' Rw' R Fw2 L' R2 Lw U Fw2 D Dw B2 R2 Bw2 Dw R Fw2 U Bw2 R2 B' Bw' D2 B D Bw2 B Lw Rw2 R2 B' Lw2 L B2 L2 Lw' Dw' B2 Lw2 B' Lw' B' L' D2 Dw' L Bw2 U2 Rw Bw2 
11. 1:16.92 L2 B' Lw R2 Dw2 Fw' Bw Rw2 U Dw' D Bw2 Uw2 D B2 U Dw2 Fw Dw2 L Dw B' D U' Rw2 L' Lw U Bw2 Fw2 Uw L B' Fw' Uw D' Rw B2 Bw2 Dw' R2 Bw Dw2 F2 Dw' Fw Lw2 D2 Lw' Dw2 F R2 D' F Rw2 B2 F2 Dw2 D' Fw 
12. 1:16.65 U B' F2 Bw' Rw L Uw' D' U Lw' L' U' Uw R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Bw Uw R D B' Uw' U Rw2 F Rw' D2 Dw Lw' U Rw' Uw B Uw2 F' Lw B2 D R2 U' Dw Fw2 Rw Fw D2 Fw2 Uw' R Lw2 Fw2 Dw R2 Bw2 D' L2 B' R' L' U 
13. (1:18.22) Lw U2 B2 L' F' Uw Dw2 B' Bw F D' Fw Rw' Bw2 F R' Rw' U' Rw L Fw2 L2 U' Lw2 F2 Bw' R2 Bw' Uw2 R Dw2 Fw Uw F2 R' Dw Fw R D F2 R2 Dw Lw2 B L2 Lw B D' B D' Fw2 Lw L' U2 Dw' D F2 D Fw Dw2 
14. 1:09.16 Lw2 F B2 D2 Bw2 R Lw2 Fw F2 Bw2 L2 Fw R L Lw D Rw' Bw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B Lw B L Uw2 L F Rw' Bw2 L2 Dw U2 D2 Lw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Bw Dw2 R Bw2 Lw2 L2 Fw2 F' Lw' Fw Bw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 D Lw2 U2 Lw2 D2 
15. 1:14.69 L' Bw2 F Dw' Uw Bw' B' Uw B D' Fw R U' Uw' L' Bw' Lw2 Bw' F Lw Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw Fw' L2 R2 B2 Bw Lw F' Fw2 D' Fw2 F R L Fw' Dw2 R Dw' L2 U Bw' R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Lw2 Uw' Lw U' Lw' Dw' Bw2 L Lw Bw' U Fw' 
16. 1:08.95 B2 L2 Dw Uw L2 Fw2 Uw' Lw Dw' Rw Fw' Uw Bw Fw' L' Dw2 Fw' Lw' U' D Dw Uw Bw2 Uw R D L D Rw2 Lw' L Dw Rw F Uw2 U D2 Bw' D Uw2 U' Rw2 D' Rw' Dw2 Uw' L' D' B2 Fw R' B2 Dw D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Bw Rw2 
17. 1:09.49 Uw2 Bw Rw F2 Dw' Lw R Dw' Lw' U2 Lw' D' F2 L2 Uw2 R2 B' D Fw Rw' F U Rw L' Bw Dw B Lw2 R' Bw Dw' B Rw B' Rw2 B R L2 Rw Bw2 Lw D U Dw' Rw2 F2 Rw' R D' R Fw Dw L' Rw' Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 Dw Lw2 
18. (59.63) Rw Uw2 Rw2 Lw' D B2 Bw2 F L2 D' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw F L Bw2 Lw' F2 D Lw2 L Dw2 Fw Bw' R' Lw' B' Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 L' D2 Fw2 U Uw' B' Rw U2 R2 L' Uw' D2 Dw Lw2 Fw L B Uw' R Fw2 D' Lw2 L' Uw' F2 D2 Bw R2 
19. 1:06.51 L2 R2 F Rw R' Dw Fw2 Dw2 Uw B R2 Fw2 F Dw2 B R' L' U' Dw2 Rw' D2 Bw D' L Uw D' L2 Rw Dw L U' B' Rw' L2 Bw U' Lw' R Bw' Dw' Bw' U2 Lw2 Fw U2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw Uw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Lw Uw R2 Bw2 R 
20. 1:14.36 D' Lw Fw2 L' Lw' F2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Bw D2 Bw2 F U' B' Bw Uw Lw2 Dw Fw2 Uw Fw R' F2 Fw2 Uw2 B Fw2 Dw' F Lw Bw Rw Fw B R Uw U' B2 Lw2 L' Uw2 D Dw' F' Uw' Dw' L Dw' Bw2 L2 B F' R2 U2 Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw' Bw 
21. 1:09.14 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 U' F2 Lw' Rw2 Dw Bw2 R' U' B2 R' F Uw2 Dw2 R2 L2 D2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Fw' D L' Bw' Fw B2 U Fw Rw' B Dw D Lw2 B R' D2 Dw' R Dw' Bw2 R Rw2 Fw2 Bw F2 B Uw' Dw' R2 Uw' Bw D2 
22. 1:15.95 Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 Lw F L2 Rw' Bw2 D2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Bw L Lw2 F2 B2 Uw B Fw' Uw2 Lw L Rw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 D Dw R' Lw' D' R' B2 Lw U' L2 U2 F' Uw' U B' Fw2 R2 F Uw' Bw2 B' Lw Rw' Bw' R' Rw F L' Uw B2 
23. 1:05.68 Dw' Uw Rw2 R Bw' D R Fw L2 Lw' Fw' B Bw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' L Dw R' Bw' L Lw' R' Dw Fw Dw2 Rw' F2 Bw R2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 R Dw U' R2 Fw' Dw2 L Lw' Dw2 Lw' R B' Lw B L R Dw' D2 U' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Uw R' Bw' R2 Rw2 
24. (1:05.65) Dw2 Bw' F' U R2 Fw' U' R' Uw D R Dw' Fw2 L Dw2 Fw2 Bw' R' Fw L R Dw' D Uw2 Bw2 R' U' Dw Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw' U B2 L2 Fw' Bw' Rw2 B2 Uw Lw' Fw' Lw' Fw' L Fw2 Uw Bw Rw' Fw F' Bw' Lw' L F' Lw Dw U2 L Rw' 
25. 1:12.83 B D B Bw L2 D2 Rw U' Fw D' B Bw' F Rw' U' L' Uw' Fw B U' D Lw B' Lw L U' Uw R Bw2 Lw U' Fw' Dw U Uw Fw Rw Dw U Lw L2 R F U' Uw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' U' Dw L2 D Rw2 F2 B' Lw2 Bw Dw' L2 U2



current avg100: 1:16.90 (σ = 5.38)
*best avg100: 1:15.55 (σ = 4.82)*



Spoiler



Average of 100: 1:15.55
1. 1:15.17 
2. 1:21.62 
3. 1:11.95 
4. 1:13.29 
5. 1:15.33 
6. 1:12.38 
7. 1:14.19 
8. (1:04.13) 
9. 1:15.51 
10. 1:13.36 
11. 1:14.77 
12. 1:19.77 
13. 1:14.54 
14. 1:19.19 
15. 1:07.13 
16. (1:28.02) 
17. 1:18.23 
18. 1:16.58 
19. 1:08.63 
20. 1:21.30 
21. 1:13.65 
22. 1:14.38 
23. 1:16.85 
24. 1:22.60 
25. 1:21.77 
26. 1:13.64 
27. 1:22.96 
28. 1:17.72 
29. 1:15.49 
30. 1:17.35 
31. 1:25.52 
32. 1:17.87 
33. 1:10.40 
34. 1:16.53 
35. 1:11.44 
36. 1:14.73 
37. 1:06.01 
38. 1:17.49 
39. 1:16.97 
40. (1:03.62) 
41. 1:10.45 
42. 1:17.79 
43. 1:23.36 
44. 1:10.15 
45. 1:14.52 
46. 1:17.61 
47. 1:18.99 
48. 1:15.72 
49. 1:13.99 
50. 1:21.96 
51. 1:16.60 
52. 1:06.28 
53. 1:09.00 
54. (1:26.16) 
55. 1:06.09 
56. 1:13.19 
57. 1:13.34 
58. (1:02.96) 
59. 1:13.20 
60. 1:12.63 
61. 1:13.68 
62. 1:06.02 
63. 1:19.77 
64. 1:17.51 
65. 1:19.80 
66. (1:02.90) 
67. (56.66) 
68. 1:14.73 
69. 1:15.77 
70. 1:23.57 
71. 1:14.80 
72. (1:29.05) 
73. (1:27.03) 
74. 1:11.31 
75. 1:17.10 
76. 1:11.07 
77. 1:24.96 
78. 1:23.85 
79. 1:16.59 
80. 1:08.65 
81. (1:27.90) 
82. 1:22.29 
83. 1:23.06 
84. 1:15.91 
85. 1:20.43 
86. 1:09.68 
87. 1:08.43 
88. 1:10.02 
89. 1:10.37 
90. 1:17.08 
91. 1:17.09 
92. 1:11.13 
93. 1:14.95 
94. 1:19.16 
95. 1:26.07 
96. 1:20.38 
97. 1:09.60 
98. 1:17.15 
99. 1:17.39 
100. 1:09.11



current avg1000: 1:19.97 (σ = 5.54)
best avg1000: 1:19.97 (σ = 5.54)



Spoiler



Just kidding



session avg: 1:20.00 (σ = 5.52)
session mean: 1:20.07

wtf is my life, so many insane pbs


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 1, 2014)

^^^ Gj Yoshinator, finally sub 1 single! 


2nd sub 18 Ao5, it was 17.8x. Went from doing terrible (like 22s) to sub 18s and 19s easily. If I can actually pull off this whole "turn slow and look ahead" thing I might manage sub 20 at Nats. And idk what will get me to the second round, but hopefully I can get an average that will get me there.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> This took about two weeks, qqtimer just doesn't delete times when you close it like prisma does.
> Also i don't improve either
> also 19.58 is a cool number to have as an official PB, right?



prisma saves your times, qqtimer does but is not designed to store a lot of times so it usually fails after about 1000


----------



## DavidCip86 (Aug 1, 2014)

new 5x5 records
1:35.23 single, 1:40.89 mo3, 1:41.80 ao5, 1:47.22 ao12


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 1, 2014)

27.65 SQ-1 single.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Thanks! Although that is actually my second sub-1, I got a 56.66 on Tuesday.



Ahhh. Well, regardless of which day it was, I think we can agree that getting a sub 1 was overdue for you. 

Reading some of your previous posts where you almost sub 1'd a bunch of times, I felt a bit guilty about having a 5x5 single PB that is really fast compared to my averages. I guess I'm the lucky one, not you.


----------



## NewCube1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Megaminx

Best average of. 5: 02:57.16
Best: 02:31.62
Worst: 03:17.80
1. 02:45.47 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
2. 02:31.62 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
3. 03:17.80 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
4. 03:11.76 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' 
5. 02:54.26 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

Registered with Speedtimer



Not used for 3-4 months, i lubrificated it and my time improved by 20-30 sec. (LOL)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Average of 12: 4.23
1. 3.71 U2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 R B2 R' B2 R D L2 B L' B' D F2 
2. 3.20 F2 R2 B2 R F2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 R F' R2 U R' U' F' 
3. 4.96 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F R2 F R2 U2 F R' F2 R B U' F U' F' 
4. 3.82 R F R2 F' R' D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 D' 
5. 4.60 U' F' L2 B2 L' F' R F2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 L' F2 L' 
6. (3.06) L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B L F' L F L2 B' 
7. 5.29 B R2 B' U2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' B' F2 R' D2 R F' 
8. 4.00 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B R' B R2 U' R' U R' 
9. 3.79 B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 U2 L R2 F' L' F2 R F' R U' 
10. (5.54) D B2 U L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U L R F' U2 R2 F' L' R' 
11. 4.43 L U2 L D2 R F2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L 
12. 4.53 L U L' U L2 U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 L2 

LL ao12


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2014)

7.78 ao100
7.63 ao50

Skewb PBs (ShengShou)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoiler



Average of 50: 14.92
1. 14.12 R L B' R2 D F2 B' U L B2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 
2. 16.86 R2 F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 R2 U' B L D2 R' U2 F' L' 
3. 15.17 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B' L2 U' L' F' L2 U' L' U2 B 
4. 14.97 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 B D B R U' R2 U L' U' L' F 
5. (17.67) R2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F R2 B' D' U R' U' L' B2 L2 
6. 15.75 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 F' U F L D L2 D2 U B' F 
7. 16.07 R2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B D2 R F' L B' R' F2 R' 
8. 14.00 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B L B2 D2 U L2 D R' U' L2 
9. (10.90) U2 F2 U' R' F' B D2 L2 U L' F2 B2 U L2 D B2 R2 U2 D' R2 U2 
10. 14.73 F D R' U L B' U2 L' U' R' D2 R B2 R2 L F2 B2 U2 L' D2 
11. 15.73 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' R B F' D R2 B' L' R2 B U F' 
12. 15.30 D2 F2 L D2 R U2 R B2 D2 F2 R D R F D' U F' D' L2 F R 
13. 16.13 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B D2 B R2 F2 U' R' D' B' L 
14. 13.98 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 L F2 D' U2 B2 D' L D' U F' 
15. 13.76 U' L2 F' D L' D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D' 
16. 13.67 L2 D' L2 B2 D U L2 U L2 R2 D2 B D2 B' R' U' F D U F' U2 
17. 14.17 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 R' D' L R2 F U' R2 D2 U' R 
18. 14.51 B2 R2 D' R2 D U F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L' F' U R' B D F D' R' B2 
19. 16.61 L D F' U' R2 F2 U B L D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 
20. 12.59 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 U2 R U2 F U' F2 D U2 F D' F' R2 
21. 15.25 U' B' U' R' F' B2 R F U' B2 R2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 F 
22. 14.68 L D2 R B2 L' D2 R U2 R' F2 R' B' R2 D U2 R2 B F D2 U' L 
23. 13.78 B2 R2 U2 R2 L' D' B' R2 D F2 R D2 R F2 D2 L D2 L D2 B2 
24. 16.07 U' F' R F L' B D' R U' R L2 U2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 
25. 14.58 F2 B' R2 F' D2 L' D' R' U F U2 L U2 R' F2 B2 R' F2 B2 L2 B2 
26. 13.02 R2 D' R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L' R B D' U F' L2 R' D2 F2 U 
27. 14.25 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L2 D U2 F U F' R2 F R D B 
28. 15.57 F' L U' D' R' B2 R B L U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 
29. 13.93 D2 L U2 B2 R B2 R' F2 L2 U' F' L2 D B D R U L2 
30. (12.32) R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F' U' B2 R' B' L F2 D R2 U' R 
31. 16.10 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L B2 L2 R' F2 L D L' B' D' B R F' R' 
32. 13.68 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F' R' B2 D L F L' B' D2 L' 
33. 16.71 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B L' B2 F2 D U2 F2 U R' 
34. 14.51 U F R L U D L U' L' B' L' U' L2 U' L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 
35. 15.47 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B' D R2 U L' B' R2 B2 U' R 
36. 14.30 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D' U L U' F R2 F2 U' L2 F D' 
37. 14.27 F U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 F L F L2 U' L' B' L D F U' 
38. 16.83 U' R F' R' B D' B U' B L' D' R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U2 
39. 14.94 D L' U B U F2 L' U B' L2 F2 D2 R U2 L D2 L2 U2 L' D2 
40. 15.29 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B R D' U2 B F D' R B' U2 F2 
41. (11.63) F2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F' D' F' L B L2 U' L D R2 
42. 15.46 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' U B2 D' L' D L B2 L' 
43. (18.32) F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L U L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 B' 
44. 13.83 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 R' D' R' F' U' L F U' R' F 
45. 14.07 U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 U' B' L B' F L2 U2 B2 L D 
46. 15.23 R' B2 R' B R L D F' B L U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D' 
47. (17.11) U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L U' L R' U' B' L D F' L 
48. 14.03 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F U2 L2 R D' R2 F L' U' L2 F2 U' R' 
49. 15.76 D' L' B' R2 U D' R' D' B' U L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 
50. 16.71 F D2 F R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F U' F2 D2 U R U' B R2 U L



I haven't been doing 3x3 ao50s in a while. Glad to see I haven't worsened.


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Awww... Missed Sub 20 Average by 0.39
Average of 5 3x3 20.39
List of excuses


Spoiler



I can't look ahead at that tps.
I have a fever
I can't differentiate between yellow, orange, and blue on my cube
Headache


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> prisma saves your times, qqtimer does but is not designed to store a lot of times so it usually fails after about 1000


Yeah but for some reason I don't really think of that as an Ao1000 even though it is. My PB Ao1000 is probably something like a low 14.1x if you use Prisma's history.

I was looking at my history and apparently over a quarter of the solves I've done since October (when I got Prisma) have been in just July, and almost half were done after 29/5. I've had too much free time this Summer...


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry for posting a ton but I am doing an Ao100. I have reached the 60 mark with a new Full Step PB of 16.50 with a nice H perm.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 1, 2014)

7x7 PB single 3:23.80

20s 3x3 stage with a pll skip :fp


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

I just did an average of 100 : 22.53 Wat!  GJ with 29 sub 20's.
LOL My hands hurt like crazy.I think I might cry now.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2014)

12.22	L' D2 F' U F L' B2 F2 D' F U R2 D L R U B2 R L2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 F'
9.14	U D L' U2 F D F R L' B' F' R D F U' D2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 F U' R L
10.05	F' L2 F2 L D2 L B2 F L B' F L' F' L R2 B2 F' L' F2 L B' F L2 R' B'
10.15	B D R D U L D2 F' U' B2 F L' R2 F2 U2 D2 B U2 R2 D' F' L B2 D R2
9.05	F B2 U B L B' L R U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L D' F' D' R' F R2 D R2 U2 D' R

= 9.78 avg5 on ttw. 6th sub 10 

Edit:

7.89	F2 B' U' L2 R' F2 U2 L' F' D' L2 B' D F2 R2 F D' B U D' B U B L2 U'

Fullstep. Not PB or anything, but good


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2014)

8.54, 7.89, 8.86, 10.22, 9.23, (10.82), 8.38, 8.44, 9.66, 9.12, (7.65), 8.92 = 8.93

Not-sq1 PB.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 1, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> 8.54, 7.89, 8.86, 10.22, 9.23, (10.82), 8.38, 8.44, 9.66, 9.12, (7.65), 8.92 = 8.93
> 
> Not-sq1 PB.



what the ****


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> 8.54, 7.89, 8.86, 10.22, 9.23, (10.82), 8.38, 8.44, 9.66, 9.12, (7.65), 8.92 = 8.93
> 
> Not-sq1 PB.



...Not-sq1 PB because it's not on square-1 but PB for another puzzle, or that it's not your square-1 PB? 
(if it is the second one then watch out euros, simon's back D: )


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Average of 5: 4:37.80
1. 4:50.51 l b' R' b U' D L' R2 B' 3r2 R' u' U b2 B' R l 3f 3u' D d' u2 3r' b' u' r' u2 D 3f' 3u2 B' U2 R' L' 3f U2 f2 B2 D' d 3f' U L2 f' r2 B2 F U u2 L U' B D2 f 3r 3u2 b' B2 3f2 R' B' b D2 3u B' r' 3f L' 3r2 f' 3u' D l 3r2 f' 3r F U' L' D2 
2. 4:31.99 b 3f U2 3u u' b2 3r2 R u f' 3r L2 r F 3r' R 3f' U' B2 F 3f U d F' f2 L2 D2 B2 b2 f' R2 3r2 3u L2 u2 B' R2 3f' F2 3u D L2 B2 f2 U r2 L2 d b' L d 3f' D B2 D2 3f2 u2 r' u2 3f2 b' d' L2 d u2 L U' 3r u' 3r' F d' 3r D2 B b2 d u2 f2 l 
3. (4:56.09) r' u2 r' U' B2 f2 R f2 u f 3f U' d2 3r' 3u2 l2 U D' B2 R' l' b' D f2 3r' 3f L2 B L U l' F2 u2 R2 u' B F 3r' R2 L' 3u' L2 d L2 d' D2 b L2 f' 3f R' 3r' D B D U u2 F2 U' D' 3f' 3r2 U2 3r' R' U2 B' u2 3r f U F d2 D 3r' L' f' b' B 3r2 
4. (4:23.73) 3u 3f d2 3f' B2 l d' B r d' F' U b2 u' l B r' b d 3f2 r2 3u' l R' f2 r2 b2 B 3f' U 3r F' U D L F r 3u' d' u2 U r' b' 3r' 3f' D2 r 3f2 D b' u' d2 B2 3u' L l r2 D2 r2 3u2 3r2 b' U f' B' L U r l2 u2 b2 3f 3r2 d' D f R2 l2 B' L2 
5. 4:30.89 U2 b2 L' b u2 U2 3f' L2 U r2 b D 3r' R' B2 d' r 3u2 F 3u2 3f' F b2 3u2 r 3f2 D' d' 3u' b u2 3u f' l2 f' F U2 f' 3f2 D' B F2 r 3f L2 3f' l U' D' 3u2 F2 b l2 f' l b2 L2 D 3f' d L' 3r' 3u B' 3u u F R L D' d 3u R f' 3u2 U2 F' 3r D B2

My 6x6 times with yau5 are finally nearing my reduction times.

I'll change my 6x6 PB in my signature to an ao5 format, but leave the single as motivation to stick with yau5 and improve.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> ...Not-sq1 PB because it's not on square-1 but PB for another puzzle, or that it's not your square-1 PB?
> (if it is the second one then watch out euros, simon's back D: )



Hyphen positioning is important. I practice two puzzles. This is my PB for the puzzle that isn't sq1.

Not to say that I haven't been practicing sq1.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Hyphen positioning is important. I practice two puzzles. This is my PB for the puzzle that isn't sq1.
> 
> Not to say that I haven't been practicing sq1.



Hah! I like the mystery...
It's impressive either way, I wanted to make sure because sub-9 SQ-1 Ao12 would be super ridiculous


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 1, 2014)

2:56 6x6 mean, which was enough to get me 16th place


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2014)

Average of 12: 19.87
1. 18.75 F2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 B' R B L' F' L U B2 R D2 
2. 21.78 F D2 F' L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 L F' R2 B2 R U2 R D' U2 F2 
3. 21.68 R' D F2 U' B D2 F' R' U' D R' D2 R' F2 L U2 L D2 L' B2 R 
4. 19.72 D2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L' R' B D L' U2 L' R' D B' 
5. 18.48 R2 F2 R' L' F2 D' F' L F B2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 
6. (16.81) F2 R F2 D2 F' D' B' U' F B2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R B2 L 
7. 19.86 L2 F D R2 L D2 L2 B R' F2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 
8. (DNF(22.37)) B2 F2 D B2 U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' D F' L B' D' R' U2 F' D U 
9. 17.55 U2 R' F2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 L B2 R B F2 D' L F' L' F' U' R' 
10. 19.72 U' R2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 B' R B U' F' L2 F' R2 D' R2 
11. 22.65+ B2 D' R2 B' U2 L F2 R B' R' D2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 
12. 18.53 R2 F' D' B R2 D2 F2 U R' U D F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' 

PCMS PB. I thought I was faster than this, but apparently I'm only averaging ~22.5.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 1, 2014)

4x4! YAY!

avg of 5: 33.554

1. 31.084 R' F' D' U2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 U' Fw' Rw2 B' D2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw B2 D' Uw2 L2 Uw R' D2 L' R2 U' F2 L2 Fw' Rw2 L' B F2 U' Rw' U' Rw L 
2. 35.050 R D F Uw' B Uw' L2 F L2 F L Uw' D2 Rw' R' B Fw2 Rw' U' D2 Uw2 R D2 B Rw2 Uw D' B2 Fw' R Rw2 B2 D2 U2 B2 Uw F2 Fw' U2 Uw 
3. (39.491) B U' Rw Uw' L Uw D' Fw' B2 L' Rw F2 R Rw2 Fw' R Uw L U' F Uw2 Fw' Rw' L R' U R' B D2 F' D' U R' D' R F' Rw B' Fw' L2 
4. (30.913) D' U Fw' Uw R' Rw' B Fw' Rw2 R D' Uw Fw2 L Uw2 B U D' Rw' Uw' B D B' F Fw2 U Uw2 D R2 D2 R2 U' Rw' U Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw F' B 
5. 34.527 Fw D2 L2 F B R L' Fw B L2 Uw L' D2 B D' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw D R Rw' B2 F U2 B2 Rw U' Fw2 B F Rw2 R2 F2 Uw Fw D2 F L' Uw2

avg of 12: 34.885

1. 36.436 L U2 D Fw2 B2 D' U Rw2 U' B D' Uw' R Rw B U Uw Rw' Fw' F2 Rw R F D' F2 U' Fw' L' Uw2 R2 U' R2 B' Rw' Uw B D2 R' L2 D2 
2. (30.356) F2 D2 L D' R Fw' D' R' U R' B' R Rw B2 Fw' Uw U' L' U R2 D R L2 U' B Fw2 F' Rw2 R Uw' U2 D' Rw Fw' U Uw Rw2 Uw B' R' 
3. 35.234 Uw2 Rw' F' B' L Uw' B Fw' Uw B' Uw Rw' F B R' F U' Uw2 D Rw2 U Fw2 F2 U2 L2 Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 Rw L B Fw2 Uw2 Rw B' D' Uw2 R' Rw2 
4. 35.116 R2 L' F2 Fw Uw2 U R' D' Fw' Rw' R U Fw2 R F' B D F U2 D' Rw' B2 Uw' U' Rw' F B2 U' Rw Uw Rw2 L' B' D Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw Uw B2 
5. 31.084 R' F' D' U2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 U' Fw' Rw2 B' D2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw B2 D' Uw2 L2 Uw R' D2 L' R2 U' F2 L2 Fw' Rw2 L' B F2 U' Rw' U' Rw L 
6. 35.050 R D F Uw' B Uw' L2 F L2 F L Uw' D2 Rw' R' B Fw2 Rw' U' D2 Uw2 R D2 B Rw2 Uw D' B2 Fw' R Rw2 B2 D2 U2 B2 Uw F2 Fw' U2 Uw 
7. (39.491) B U' Rw Uw' L Uw D' Fw' B2 L' Rw F2 R Rw2 Fw' R Uw L U' F Uw2 Fw' Rw' L R' U R' B D2 F' D' U R' D' R F' Rw B' Fw' L2 
8. 30.913 D' U Fw' Uw R' Rw' B Fw' Rw2 R D' Uw Fw2 L Uw2 B U D' Rw' Uw' B D B' F Fw2 U Uw2 D R2 D2 R2 U' Rw' U Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw F' B 
9. 34.527 Fw D2 L2 F B R L' Fw B L2 Uw L' D2 B D' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw D R Rw' B2 F U2 B2 Rw U' Fw2 B F Rw2 R2 F2 Uw Fw D2 F L' Uw2 
10. 36.873 D' Rw D2 U2 R' B U2 R2 B U' B2 D2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw' R2 F' B2 R F2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw' B' F' Rw D2 B' Fw L2 Fw' D2 B' R' D2 Rw D' 
11. 36.951 Uw R2 F U B' F' D' Rw2 U2 F2 B' Rw2 D B2 Fw' R Fw' Rw' D F2 Uw' Rw' Fw F2 R2 D Rw' Uw' Rw D L' Fw' R' L B' Fw2 L2 B2 R2 B' 
12. 36.663 U Uw L B Uw' D2 B2 R2 F Uw B Rw2 R Uw2 F' B' R L' U' R' Rw Fw Rw2 R2 U D B Uw Fw2 B' R' Uw' L Rw2 B Uw' D' F2 U' L

Also got another two 30's, a 31 with OLL parity and a 31 with double parity and an e-perm.


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Average of 12: 19.87
> 1. 18.75 F2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 B' R B L' F' L U B2 R D2
> 2. 21.78 F D2 F' L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 L F' R2 B2 R U2 R D' U2 F2
> 3. 21.68 R' D F2 U' B D2 F' R' U' D R' D2 R' F2 L U2 L D2 L' B2 R
> ...



that was my first sub-20 Ao12...

Average of 12: 18.37
1. 16.92 U' D R2 F L D F' L F R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 D2 
2. 17.78 F' R2 D2 R2 U B D R' L U' F D2 F' U2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F' U2 
3. 17.34 D2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 L D F L' U' F' R F' L B' R 
4. 18.81 L F2 R F' U' B' U' D L' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 
5. 17.31 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 R B2 L' B2 F L D2 U B' 
6. 18.46 U' B2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 R' F L R' B' U' B' F2 R2 B 
7. (25.54) D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D L2 D2 B' F2 U' L U' B' L2 U2 F' 
8. 17.62 U2 L U2 L B2 F2 L D2 R' B2 U2 B' D' L B2 L' U2 B R' F2 L 
9. 22.53 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 R' U' F' D2 F' R' F2 R2 D F' 
10. (16.33+) R' B R U2 L F' R2 F B2 U F2 L2 B U2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 F 
11. 19.60 F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 B R2 B U2 F2 L U' F' R' U L R U R' F' 
12. 17.32 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 R B2 R2 B U B R' B2 D2 U' R2 F U2 

... and suddenly I'm averaging sub-20?

E: 14.53 single, first sub-15

R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' U2 B L B2 D' B2 R' U F'

y z'
R U R U' R U y R U' R'
U' L' U L U y' L U' L'
U M' r U R'
U' L' U R U' L U R'
U' M2
U M' U2 M
y' U' M
U M U M'
U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'

locked up so much on the Z perm


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

8.72 skewb avg100


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 1, 2014)

1.07 2x2 NR single


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 1.07 2x2 NR single



NICE! Solution?


----------



## kcl (Aug 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> NICE! Solution?



R U R' U R U' R'


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 1, 2014)

1:17.10 5x5 avg, 1:07 single


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 1, 2014)

(4.15), 2.65, 2.38, (2.16), 3.66=2.90

yus


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> (4.15), 2.65, 2.38, (2.16), 3.66=2.90
> 
> yus


WR! Congrats Drew!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> (4.15), 2.65, 2.38, (2.16), 3.66=2.90
> 
> yus



I knew you would get it.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> (4.15), 2.65, 2.38, (2.16), 3.66=2.90
> 
> yus



Finally!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> (4.15), 2.65, 2.38, (2.16), 3.66=2.90
> 
> yus



am surprised the pyraminx wr is still so slow


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2014)

Had two really nice solves today.

11.27 (0, -4) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3)

0,-1 / -2,0 / -2,0 / -1,-2 / -2,0 /
-5,0 /
/ 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 /
-1,0 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 /
/ 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / 2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / -2,-2 /
-3,0 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,3

3.1 slices per second.

9.17 (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2)

0,4 / -1,0 / -3,-3 /
4,6 /
3,3 / -1,-1 /
0,1 / -3,-3 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / -3,0 / -3,-3 /
-3,0 / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / 2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 0,2 / 1,-2 / -1,-1 / 4,1 / 6,0 / 5,0

Probably full step with parity PB.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Had two really nice solves today.
> 
> 11.27 (0, -4) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3)
> 
> ...



Wow nice


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 2, 2014)

1.07 2x2 single 

I didn't even make 2nd round :c


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-08-02 11:00

Default session

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 3:40.352
Worst Time: 4:43.674
Session Avg: 4:22.344
Session Mean: 4:18.211
Individual Times: 
(4:43.674), 4:13.554, 4:31.589, 4:21.889, (3:40.352)


6x6 PB single and average for yau5

And OMG they're my 6x6 PBs overall.


----------



## kcl (Aug 2, 2014)

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-08-01
Average: 7.29 (σ = 0.56)
Best time: 6.38
Worst time: 9.71
Individual times: 
1. 7.60 B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L' U R D' F' L D2 B R B' 
2. 6.51 B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B' D L2 B2 L B' L' U2 R' U 
3. (6.38) L D' L2 D' R2 F' D2 R' U B' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D2 F' 
4. (9.71) U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' B D B' R' U2 B' L B D2 
5. 7.76 L2 U R' F2 D' L F2 B2 L F D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' 

Done with aolong v2. Anyone who says this is sluggish needs to clean it. I did 200 solves unlubed, then lubed the core and pieces. It's not fast by any means, but not at all sluggish. It's controllable and stable, and I very well may use it tomorrow.


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

LOL Nub 6.34 2x2 ao5


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 2, 2014)

1:08.79, (1:06.37), 1:16.28, (1:26.59), 1:13.72 = 1:12.93 5x5 with yau, not yau5


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2014)

19.60 square-1 avg100. Everything was great until the last 20 solves :/


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 2, 2014)

New PB single
7.572. D' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B R2 F' L2 D B' L D2 R2 U'

y2
U r U' r' D' F R2 U2 R' // Xcross
U2 y' L U L' // F2L-2
U' R U' R2 U R2 // F2L-3
U' R' U R U R' // F2L-4
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 // 2GLL
Gotta love 2GLL


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2014)

Wat

Average of 5: 15.51
1. 13.81 (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, -4) / (2, -2) / 
2. (19.85) (4, 0) / (3, 6) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -1)
3. 14.05 (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -2)
4. (11.10) (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (2, -4) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2)
5. 18.67 (3, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2)

The 11 had a CP and EP skip wtf. Too bad I locked up on the last solve


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2014)

3.11 Official Pyraminx Single
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttm-lNoacik&feature=youtu.be

7.01 Official Skewb Average and 4.11 Single
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h4BBUadrs&list=UUXERZj80Ur80Ubnl7FngxaA

Also unofficial Skewb PBs by nearly a second. ShengShou Skewb without bearings is so much better.

ao100: 6.97
ao50: 6.85
ao12: 6.21


----------



## kcl (Aug 2, 2014)

9.46 official 3x3 average and 3 rounds to go.

edit: Tim you are so right about the skewb, ranzha have me one today. Once I can round some stuff this is likely my main.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 9.46 official 3x3 average and 3 rounds to go.



Nice!


Spoiler



Why does everyone beat me


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 9.46 official 3x3 average and 3 rounds to go.



2fast4me

pls give me a chance


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2014)

Sajwo you mad bro ^^?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 2, 2014)

omgosh

PB Average of 12: 2.72
PB Average of 5: 1.85

1. (0.68) U2 R U' F' R F 
2. 2.45 F' U2 R2 F U R F' R F 
3. 1.12 F2 R2 F U2 F 
4. 1.99 F' R' U F' R2 U F' R U2 
5. 2.54 F2 U R' U' R' U' F2 R F2 R 
6. 2.97 R' U F' R2 F U R2 F' U2 
7. 3.13 U' F2 U' R F2 U' R2 U' R2 
8. (4.76) U2 F' U R2 U F2 U' F U' 
9. 3.07 F U' R U2 F' U2 F R 
10. 4.38 R2 U F2 R' F U' F2 R 
11. 2.76 F R F2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 
12. 2.82 F2 U2 R' U' R2 F R' F R


----------



## kcl (Aug 2, 2014)

Faz 48.4x official single, he now has a 50 counting...


----------



## acohen527 (Aug 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Faz 48.4x official single, he now has a 50 counting...



Broke the WR single twice in one average... And I think he got the WR average as well


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 2, 2014)

YES! 4X4 PB single! 28.468! PB by a millisecond! L B F Uw B2 U' D' Fw U2 B2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw R U' R' Rw2 D' B U L' Uw R' F Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw D' Fw2 L' F' Uw2 Fw B2 F2 R D Rw


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Faz 48.4x official single, he now has a 50 counting...



what the ****


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> omgosh
> 
> PB Average of 12: 2.72
> PB Average of 5: 1.85
> ...



counting 4

disappoint

keybroad or stackmat?


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 2, 2014)

1:12.60 official 5x5 average


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 2, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YES! 4X4 PB single! 28.468! PB by a millisecond! L B F Uw B2 U' D' Fw U2 B2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw R U' R' Rw2 D' B U L' Uw R' F Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw D' Fw2 L' F' Uw2 Fw B2 F2 R D Rw



29.895! R L' F2 R U2 D B' D' Uw R2 F' U' Uw' Rw2 D' U2 Rw' Uw R Rw' F R U' Uw L B' F Rw' B' L' F' R' Rw Fw U2 B2 Fw2 R Fw U'

Another sub 30! It had PLL parity as well! I'll be doing some filming tomorrow and hopefully I can catch a cub 30 on cam!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

8.22 skewb avg100


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> omgosh
> 
> PB Average of 12: 2.72
> PB Average of 5: 1.85
> ...


Wow you've improved!
You up for our bet again?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 3, 2014)

30.95 official 4x4 single :tu


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2014)

Finally sub-10!!   

9.74, (8.79), 8.79, 10.07, 10.92, (11.57), 10.14, 10.27, 10.92, 8.89, 9.03, 9.05 => 9.78 avg12

and 10.27, (10.92), (8.89), 9.03, 9.05 => 9.45 avg5

(with Huanying)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 3, 2014)

Is that a record? Longest time taken for any cuber to achieve a sub 10 ao12? I think Andrew Kang had the record with like 6 years. I think Joey Gouly is not far behind but he hasn't succeeded yet


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Is that a record? Longest time taken for any cuber to achieve a sub 10 ao12? I think Andrew Kang had the record with like 6 years. I think Joey Gouly is not far behind but he hasn't succeeded yet



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...achieved-sub10&p=771181&viewfull=1#post771181


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2014)

Single: 1.63
Ao5: 5.15 (tied official OcR)
Ao12: 5.76
Ao50: 6.50
Ao100: 6.92

Last 50 solves were really awful, 7.34 ao50 iirc ruining ao100

Still all 5 are PBs

Also Ben took 11 years for a sub 10 ao12


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 3, 2014)

4.86 skewb ao100 keybored. SS with no bearings is cool.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Also Ben took 11 years for a sub 10 ao12



idk exactly when I started but I'm pretty sure it was around 2003-2004 so probably 9-10


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 3, 2014)

First sub 50 4x4 single on twisttheweb: 49.79


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 3, 2014)

899 puzzle (30x30) in 45:44.270


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 3, 2014)

14.88 official OH avg5

1.07 2x2 single

1:18.92 5x5 avg

36.xy 4x4 single

One day left.


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2014)

4.68 ao100 keyboard, this was the ao12.

Average: 4.39 (σ = 0.33)
Best time: 3.43
Worst time: 4.93
Individual times: 
1. 3.93 U B U' R' U' R B R' 
2. 4.13 R' L R U B L' U' L R' 
3. 4.38 B' U L' U' B' L' U 
4. (4.93) L B' U' B R' U' B U L 
5. 4.68 R' U R B' U B' U R' 
6. 4.78 U' B' U R L U' B U 
7. 4.03 B' R L' B R B U 
8. 4.83 L' R L' R' U B' R B 
9. 3.98 B' L B' L U' B R' L R' 
10. 4.56 L R U' B' R U L R' 
11. 4.63 R' L B' U B' U' L' R' L' R' 
12. (3.43) L R L R L R L U


----------



## chimchu (Aug 3, 2014)

12.73 single! h perm.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ1Q24TnJC0&list=UUGLFekh3HBgjkkxnqqBW3Sw&index=2


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> am surprised the pyraminx wr is still so slow


lets see you break it benny then


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2014)

4.80 pyraminx avg100

Pyraminx suddenly feels so easy to turn after a bunch of skewb solves


----------



## ottozing (Aug 3, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> lets see you break it benny then



Well, Drews pb avg100 is 2.5x or 2.6x, so pyra avg is relatively slow compared to what he can get at home.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 3, 2014)

5x5 PBs: 
AO5: 1:40.33
AO12: 1:46.29
AO100: 1:54.07

Fastest single today was 1:36. Nowhere near my PB. Still a great session, though.

EDIT: 1:53.98 Ao100


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 3, 2014)

4x4 Pb AO5: 42.21


----------



## Hari (Aug 3, 2014)

15.40 3x3 full step PB single. Had a superman OLL and J perm


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 3, 2014)

AVG100 with Moyu Aolong.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.95
worst time: 27.18

current avg5: 18.32 (σ = 1.91)
best avg5: 16.43 (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 18.13 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 17.59 (σ = 1.44)

current avg50: 18.74 (σ = 2.03)
best avg50: 18.70 (σ = 2.03)

current avg100: 18.97 (σ = 2.10)
best avg100: 18.97 (σ = 2.10)

session avg: 18.97 (σ = 2.10)
session mean: 19.06



Spoiler: Times



Average of 100: 18.97
1. 19.84 
2. 20.85 
3. 20.79 
4. 20.05 
5. 20.98 
6. 20.24 
7. 17.71 
8. 16.90 
9. 15.74 
10. 18.29 
11. (14.15) 
12. 23.41 
13. 19.21 
14. 20.52 
15. (24.89) 
16. 22.64 
17. 18.88 
18. 17.56 
19. (25.36) 
20. 19.50 
21. 19.30 
22. (15.40) 
23. 21.42 
24. 17.27 
25. 19.40 
26. 18.56 
27. 19.10 
28. 21.16 
29. 18.26 
30. 17.72 
31. 15.98 
32. 21.76 
33. 16.64 
34. 17.35 
35. 22.58 
36. 19.28 
37. 17.57 
38. 23.67 
39. 21.77 
40. 15.88 
41. 19.02 
42. 16.62 
43. 16.59 
44. 20.48 
45. 21.70 
46. 18.01 
47. 17.13 
48. 17.86 
49. 22.10 
50. (14.72) 
51. (24.19) D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 U L' U' L2 B D2 U2 L' F' 
52. 17.60 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 L U2 R F L' R2 U2 F' U' 
53. 16.99 F' U D2 F L' F U' L2 D' R U B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 
54. 16.88 F2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R F2 L U2 R D L2 B' F D2 B2 L' D B F2 
55. 20.92 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U R' B' L2 B' D L U2 B' U2 F 
56. 17.83 R' F' B2 U' F2 L' F2 D2 R B' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 D2 
57. 22.71 F2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' F' L' D' U2 F' U' F' L' 
58. 18.75 F' D L D2 L2 U' F R U R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 
59. 18.20 B' R2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L' D' F' U2 B L2 R D' L' 
60. 22.02 L' D' B' R U' B' U2 F' L' F U' R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 
61. 17.34 D2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F L B2 D2 L' D F' D2 B' L2 
62. (24.37) R F2 D2 L D L2 F B' L2 D R' U2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 L 
63. 18.18 R' F2 D2 R L2 F U' L' D' R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R B2 D2 R' L' U2 
64. 19.79 B F D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R B D' R' U' F R B' U' B' 
65. 15.95 R2 F U2 L D' F' B R' U L2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 
66. (15.53) B2 R2 F2 D2 L' U F' U2 D' R F2 L2 F R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 
67. 20.47 L R' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R U2 R2 B' L U B2 L D' F' U2 F' 
68. 17.64 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B' L2 F' R B R2 B F2 D' 
69. 15.69 R F D F2 D' B' U' B R L2 B2 D2 F2 B U2 F D2 B L2 D2 
70. 21.24 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 R F2 R' D B' L' D' R F' 
71. 19.39 D' F' L2 F2 L U F R F2 U' B2 R D2 L D2 R B2 R2 F2 R' F2 
72. 16.08 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L B' D R U R2 F' U2 R' D' F' 
73. 19.35 D F2 U B2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L' R' F' D2 R2 U B L2 R2 D' 
74. 21.87 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B' L' D U F' U' L' B2 D2 R 
75. 19.26 U R' U L2 D' F B U F' R U2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 
76. 16.86 L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 U' F R2 B2 R F2 U' F' D2 
77. 16.97 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U L2 B U' B R' B U' B' R2 B' F2 
78. 22.66 R2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 D' B F R' D U L' D B' D2 
79. 20.05 D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U F' D B' L' F' R2 F2 U' L2 
80. 19.69 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 L U2 L R U B' L U2 B 
81. 22.52 U' B2 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L R' F' R U' B' L2 F' 
82. 18.77 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 R2 B' L U2 F' L D F R U2 
83. 21.82 L2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R B U L B' D' R' F' L 
84. 15.97 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 L' U F' L' F U F D2 R' 
85. 16.06 R' U2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 F L' B2 U B' L' D R2 B U' 
86. 16.37 R2 F D F' L2 B2 D L' B R D2 F2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U 
87. 19.13 D2 B D2 R2 B F' D2 R2 F D2 F' R D L' R2 B' D' U' L B U 
88. 18.06 L2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R U' L2 R F' R2 D2 R U' F' 
89. 17.28 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B' D U' B U L F U' L' F' 
90. 17.45 R' B2 F2 L' R2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 R' D' F' U2 L' F2 L R F' L 
91. 16.92 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R F2 L D R B' F' L' R U' 
92. 20.79 L2 B L2 B L2 B R2 B U2 R2 U2 R' B D2 L U' R F R F2 D' 
93. 16.47 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' B F D2 L' D' B R D 
94. 17.35 F2 L F' R' L' B D' L' B' U F' D2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 D2 F' D2 F' 
95. (27.18) R L2 U' D L' B2 D2 B2 U F R2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 
96. 16.14 R2 B2 F L2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B L D2 R U' F L' U' B2 L' 
97. 19.15 R U2 R2 D2 R F2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 F R U' F R2 D L' U' R B' 
98. 19.68 B D2 F' D L2 F R' U R' L F R2 D2 F U2 F' B' U2 F2 U2 L2 
99. 20.06 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B U B2 L' B' F2 D' L' U' 
100. (12.95) L2 F' L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' L2 D U2 B' U' L B2



Good enough for the Aolong. It could have been better if I didnt get all those lock ups. Also 95 (27.18) solve, I dropped the cube from my hands. LOL! Overall good!


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 3, 2014)

New PB single: 
Finally a pretty big jump, saw first two pairs in Inspection - easy OLS - U perm. I'll get a sub 7 soon enough.

7.231 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U F R B' L2 F U' B F U2 L'

x2 // Inspection 
F' L2 // Cross
D L' U2 L D' // F2L-1
R U R' U' y R U' R'// F2L-2
U2 y L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3
R U' R' U R U2 R2 F R F' // F2L-4 / OLS
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // PLL


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 3, 2014)

18.04, 17.54, DNF(16.68), 20.12, 18.26, 18.51, 16.84, 16.32, 18.61, 15.98, 16.96, 14.32, 18.32, 15.89, 17.20, 17.58, 15.49, 14.04, 22.36, 22.20, 16.03, DNF(11.68), 18.49, 16.97, 13.63 = 17.72 ao25
cross+centers
what's a good number?

edit: 17.40 ao100


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 3, 2014)

3x3 Ao100 : 23.24 Why don't I improve???????


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Average of 12 on 6x6: 4:21.60


Spoiler



1. 4:27.62 B L f2 u2 l D2 3f2 U' D2 R l' U l2 3r2 D' L2 3f' b' 3u' B2 r 3f2 r' R2 l U l2 L' 3r B' 3f2 u2 b2 d2 R 3u2 l2 3f2 U2 L2 F u U2 3u' F2 d b l r2 U2 f2 d' l D L2 d2 3u' 3f2 D R2 3u2 d l' b U' F2 L' l' 3u2 r 3f' l D' B' 3u2 b l' 3f2 3u' f' 
2. (3:50.36) b' u B L' F2 B' 3u' R' u b2 U2 B b' u' 3f2 l2 d F2 l' b' 3f f2 3r' f2 L d2 F u2 U b' 3r' l' r' d 3r' l' u l2 f2 D' b' r d' L' f2 U' 3r' 3u' B2 3r2 3f' D2 3r2 f' 3r L' r2 l' f' u2 R D2 b' R' 3r2 3f2 F r d2 u' B' f2 D' U2 R F2 3f2 d L f 
3. 4:30.83 F' 3r u' f' 3r' U2 l' B' r' d u' l' f2 3r 3u' D2 f2 L2 B' l2 r d2 3u' R2 D b' u' r' l' L2 d 3f2 R D' 3u2 r D' l' L' r R2 B' r' b 3u2 f D' 3r l2 u 3u f' 3u u' R2 l 3u B' 3u2 3f' f' 3u2 l 3u' f u2 r2 f' b' R' F' u L2 D' R' u L2 U2 d r 
4. 4:29.40 b2 l' b f' 3u B R2 f F' 3r U2 3f r 3r2 D2 f' 3u' F2 U2 L' B2 3u d' r R' L B' U2 3u b U 3r' R' d u F' u f2 3u2 l 3f2 3r' F l2 B' 3u R f2 B2 u L2 f 3f2 b 3u' l F2 B b' u b' D l D' F D u l 3r F' b2 d' l' u 3r f 3f' u2 L2 F 
5. 3:57.37 f2 D' R2 f2 D' 3r' d2 F r' B 3f' d 3u2 b2 3f2 R' B D' L 3u' r' 3f' R D2 b r b' F R' 3r2 b2 B' 3u2 b L R d f2 L' D' l' r u r l' 3r2 3f' r b2 f2 B' F 3r' 3f2 B' r' b l f l' f' r 3u' B' R' u2 b' 3f 3u2 L' 3r' U' b' f D2 B2 l' R D' U2 
6. 4:12.91 d2 l2 r d2 b2 3f L' F' B2 l b' D' f 3f' R D' F2 d2 r2 3r' b L' f2 B F 3f2 3u R' F 3u R F2 B2 l2 F2 b R' d' r2 B' u d' b u F' d' 3r f B 3f' R2 f2 3f u L U2 3u' R B2 l U R2 d' 3u' b2 3f' u2 3f' b' 3u2 F2 D B2 3f2 U u' d' F 3r' R2 
7. 4:28.06 L l D' U2 b F u2 L2 3r f l2 D2 3f2 3r l' R' F 3u' B' f F2 b R d L D' F L2 U2 F' u2 f' 3u2 u 3r u' B l 3r' d' D2 b U' D' r u2 3u L2 U L' 3r2 r2 u2 3u2 D' R' 3r' F L' b2 3f2 B U' f' R2 d U2 D2 R 3u' u' r' 3f2 F2 d2 L R' 3r2 u' d 
8. 4:31.50 l2 r' F' f2 b' L2 D2 d u r' l F' 3u' U2 l2 r' R 3u2 D2 d2 b2 f l2 R' U 3u F d D' 3r' b2 r F l b 3r2 f2 D' l L 3f' b2 L R2 B l' R r' L 3u' D' L2 u d' 3u U2 B' F u2 3r' D' b D r2 3f' U' 3r' 3f2 3u' R' F u2 d' l 3u 3r' f2 d l' b' 
9. 4:17.89 D2 u2 3u2 U R d' 3f2 u' f2 R d' 3f2 f 3u b f2 U L2 r R2 3r 3f2 R f2 b2 U B r 3u f' U2 f' D' F' D' U' F R F2 L2 3u2 d2 D2 R F2 d2 B2 3f' d' 3f 3u' d' F2 f L F2 U' L F D2 L' l U 3f' B' f' l2 r2 u l 3f' D2 3r' l F2 u' F' b' 3u2 L 
10. 4:18.61 3f2 R b f2 u f' L l' B R' l u' 3u U' 3f2 L2 r2 3f u2 F2 R u2 r' U2 L' B R2 u' B2 3f L' B2 f2 r b 3f 3u2 R' B' F' r 3u' 3r f2 l' R' 3u' u 3r' R' d' F2 u2 3r2 U' f2 U r 3r 3f L' 3f2 F' l' F R' U 3u2 D2 L2 U' F' L2 u D' L' d u L' l 
11. 4:21.78 f' 3f2 F' B' R2 d2 f2 B' 3r' u' L f' d' r' R' L' 3u R2 U2 B2 L' B l' D2 d' L2 u2 b' L' 3r2 3f' U2 3r2 3u' R 3f' R' F r2 3r D2 3r2 b' 3u' 3r' B2 U2 3u u2 3f2 F' R 3u' l2 b2 3u l' f' b 3r' B' F b' L2 F2 d2 U2 3u L' u d U2 f' F2 3r U2 f' R2 3u d' 
12. (5:18.93) 3f b F' d2 u' r2 3f2 r2 f' R l D' F' r b' L D 3r' f2 l u2 R2 l 3f' B' b2 f2 F L B2 3f D2 b2 l2 r2 D f u' b 3u l2 R' 3u L 3u' 3r r b2 l f b2 B2 l U d' F' l d' r 3f2 b F f2 r' 3u2 B b2 L2 l2 d D' U b U' R2 D' b 3r' 3f' r2



First 5 solves are PB ao5: 4:13.23

Finally a counting sub-4!

Yau5 is officially the best big cube method EVAH (to me at least)

I should swap out the core of my cube. It seems to be loosening by itself. The last few solves all had pops


----------



## qaz (Aug 3, 2014)

27.90, (21.53), 29.86, 32.75, 37.18, 26.85, 25.36, 32.95, 28.58, (37.68), 28.73, 24.85 = 29.51

yay square-1 first sub-30, the day after a 28 official average


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2014)

17.69 Square-1 PB avg12


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 3, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> 18.04, 17.54, DNF(16.68), 20.12, 18.26, 18.51, 16.84, 16.32, 18.61, 15.98, 16.96, 14.32, 18.32, 15.89, 17.20, 17.58, 15.49, 14.04, 22.36, 22.20, 16.03, DNF(11.68), 18.49, 16.97, 13.63 = 17.72 ao25
> cross+centers
> what's a good number?
> 
> edit: 17.40 ao100



Nice. It's quite good. For you, maybe aim for 15s.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 3, 2014)

9.04 official average 

All fullstep except 1 wv on last solve

(10.42), 9.14, 9.64, (7.95), 8.34


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 9.04 official average
> 
> All fullstep except 1 wv on last solve
> 
> (10.42), 9.14, 9.64, (7.95), 8.34


Go Jacob! <3 <3


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 9.04 official average
> 
> All fullstep except 1 wv on last solve
> 
> (10.42), 9.14, 9.64, (7.95), 8.34



Woah nice!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 3, 2014)

Largest session in a while:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.14
worst time: 21.38

current mean of 3: 16.82 (σ = 0.93)
best mean of 3: 15.12 (σ = 1.70)

current avg5: 17.12 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 14.67 (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 17.39 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 15.91 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 16.65 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 16.67

Good start, weak finish



Spoiler



Session average: 16.65
1. 14.30 L2 U2 D' R L B F2 D B2 D' R D R' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L R F2 U2 L2 B2 
2. 14.58 U2 R B U2 R' L B R B2 F U2 D B' R2 B2 F2 R' L D' U2 B2 L B' R' D2 
3. 19.82 R2 D L B' D' B U F' U2 L U' D' L2 U' D2 B U B' U R' D U' L U' L2 
4. 17.84 D U2 L2 B R F' R2 F2 B2 R U L B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 F U' L' F 
5. 13.85 D F' U' F2 R D' B F L' B' U2 L F' R L2 U2 B2 L D' U2 F' B2 R U2 D' 
6. 14.00 R2 L' B' R2 U' B2 D2 L' F2 L' D L' U' B2 L' B L' F L2 F2 B' R L' U2 F' 
7. 17.52 D R' D' F' U' B' R D R' D L B L B' F2 L2 R' U2 B R2 L B' D' F2 R2 
8. 16.17 R B' L' B' D' F2 L2 D' F' B' R2 L F2 U' F' B' R B R L' F2 D' R' B2 L 
9. (13.14) F' R' B F2 U B U F2 B2 U' R L B D U2 R2 B R F B' D2 U B L' U 
10. 18.33 F' B U2 D2 R' B L' B' R' F' D2 B2 D2 L U' R' F2 D' F R U F' R2 D2 U 
11. 16.28 D R' D' L F2 R2 F L' F2 R B L U B' L2 R D B' U' R2 B R2 F' D2 U2 
12. 16.76 L2 U2 R' B2 L' D' L' B' U F' D' L U2 R2 F2 D U' B2 F2 U' D2 R L F2 B' 
13. 19.00 F R2 D2 F R2 D2 B R2 B U D2 F U2 D' F2 L U F B L B' F' U2 B2 F2 
14. 15.14 L R2 U2 B2 U2 L D R2 D U' R D' R2 F B' R U' F2 B' R' U2 F2 D2 L U 
15. 16.13 F U D' B R2 L2 U' F' L' B D' R2 D' R U' L U' F U2 L2 B' R U2 F2 B 
16. 14.95 D' L' B R U R F R U2 B L2 U2 B' D U R D L' B2 R2 U R L' F B' 
17. 15.62 D2 L R2 D2 R U2 R F D2 B2 R D F2 D' U' F R' D U B' F2 R2 L2 D' F' 
18. 18.65 U' L2 B D2 L2 R U' D' B' U' R2 D2 R F' R' L' D' R' D2 L' F L' B2 R2 U2 
19. 16.09 L' D2 F2 L B D2 B2 L' D R U2 D F2 D2 B D2 F' D' B D' B D' U2 R' F 
20. 16.69 F L2 R' U2 F D' B L' D' F' D' B2 U F2 R' U2 F R' L' F R' F D2 L D2 
21. 15.84 D2 R' B F2 U' R L2 U' L' R2 D2 R' B' F2 L' F B2 U2 B' U D2 B2 R U B2 
22. 16.99 L' R2 F' D R' B2 U' D2 L2 F U B' R F' B' L U' D R2 U' F' D2 B' R2 F' 
23. 14.84 B2 R' B D' L R2 F2 U2 R' B' L R' U' B U2 B L2 U' B' U B D R2 D U 
24. 15.79 R U' B' R' F L2 F2 L2 R D2 U L2 F U2 L' R' U2 D2 R' D' F2 B2 U' F D' 
25. 18.23 U2 B D B F2 U B2 L2 F D L2 U2 D' R2 U B L' B R2 F U2 F' R' F2 U 
26. 16.46 F' U2 D' F' L' F U B2 F' D' U' B L' B' D2 B2 L' U2 F' D' L R' B' U2 L' 
27. 17.42 U' B L' U B F U2 F' D R' L F' D' F R2 B' U2 D' B2 L' B2 L' D2 R B 
28. 13.86 D2 U2 F2 U' R' D R D' R' F2 U2 F U B D R' U2 F L' U2 R U R F' U' 
29. 20.15 U B2 R F' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U' L U2 D' B' U L2 B L2 B L' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 
30. 17.43 R D2 R2 L' D L2 R' U B U2 L2 F2 B D L D2 B' L2 U L B F' L R2 B 
31. 18.03 D' B' R' F2 B' R2 B' D2 R' F R D' F2 U' F B' R U F U R' U' F R U' 
32. 15.56 F2 D F B2 D R' F' R' F2 U F' U D' F2 R L' D2 F2 R2 B F' L2 B2 F' U 
33. 18.42 U' D' F' L' F2 L D' L' B2 U' R' U F2 L R2 U2 F U' D2 B' R F2 R F' R2 
34. 16.04 R2 B2 F2 R' L2 B' U' R F B2 L R' B' R2 L2 B' D2 B D U2 L2 F2 R' D' B2 
35. 17.03 L F2 D B' D' B R2 L D' B2 F2 L R2 U F B2 D2 U2 L2 F' R D F' B' L' 
36. 17.22 U' L' B U2 R2 B2 U' D' R2 U2 L2 R' B2 F D F B' L U' R U' F' L' F' U2 
37. 13.65 B' F U' D L' R2 F D F' L2 B D2 R L' D' U2 R2 U F U L2 D L' D2 U2 
38. 16.25 B2 R B' U' L' D2 R D' R2 D U2 R B F R2 B2 R2 F' L' R' B R' B' U R2 
39. 19.09 B' U2 D' F' L F' R B' D2 F' U' R F D2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 D F R' F' 
40. 18.47 D2 L F R B' R B' L2 R2 B R B R2 B D F L' D F' L D U F2 D' B 
41. (21.38) B2 F2 D2 U' F D L' B2 R2 B2 F R' L B2 U2 D2 R2 B' L D B U2 B F R' 
42. 16.28 F2 R2 D L2 B' D L' R2 U B L2 R2 F U' D2 F' B' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' 
43. 19.52 U D2 L2 B' R' B' F2 U' R B' U' R2 B' U' D2 R F2 U' L2 F' R U F' L2 B 
44. 15.58 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 D F2 R U B' F' R2 D B' R2 B F' L2 D' L' 
45. 14.14 B' D' U R2 L2 F D' R' B2 F' R D F' U' B' L2 D' F' L D B' D L' D2 U' 
46. 16.64 R' F L' U' L B L' U2 D L R' U2 B' U' B' D' B' R2 B' R U D2 F B2 L 
47. 17.86 F' R L2 U' D' R D2 L D2 F' L' U' D' F' B' D' F D R L2 D L' R' B U' 
48. 17.95 D L' U' R2 D F2 D2 B L' U2 F2 U' F' R2 D' U2 L' R' U R' L' U2 F' B R 
49. 15.66 F D2 B2 U L R U2 D L' B' L' R' F R L B' F' L' D2 R' B2 U2 L' D' R 
50. 16.86 B R2 U' D' R' U' B2 D B2 U L' F2 L' U2 D2 R U D2 L' F U2 B' D' B' D2


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 3, 2014)

7.70 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-3
avg of 100: 7.70

Time List:
1. 6.70 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U R B' F U' L2 D L' B2 F 
2. 7.57 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' F L' F' R U2 L' R D' U2 L' 
3. 7.46 L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' L D' U2 B R' B' R' D' U F' 
4. 7.95 L D B' U' R2 D2 L U' L B U F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' D2 B2 
5. 8.88 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R' B2 D' U' L2 U' B D2 B2 D 
6. 7.22 L2 D F2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 R2 B' U2 F L' R' D' U R U2 B' 
7. 7.54 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F D' F2 U R U L' R2 B' 
8. 7.53 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R' U2 F' R2 B2 L' F' L' U' B2 
9. 8.03 F R2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 U' L2 D2 B' R' U 
10. 8.66 U L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' U B2 U' B' R' U F D L B' R U F' D2 
11. 6.95 R D' L U' B' U' D L B' U' F2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 D2 
12. 6.80 R' D2 R B' L2 U2 R' U' B D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L 
13. 7.31 U B2 R' F U D2 B2 R L2 F' L F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 R 
14. 6.78 R' B' L D R2 L F' R' B L U2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 
15. 7.76 U' B R U D' F' L D R2 U L2 B R2 L2 D2 B' L2 B L2 B2 U2 
16. 8.18 F' B' R B2 L2 B' D' B U R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 
17. 7.97 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 F' U' B' L' R' U L' B2 R F2 
18. 6.64 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 L' B D' L R' D L U' F U2 
19. 7.80 B' D R2 D L2 U L' U2 R D B U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F 
20. 8.63 B2 R U2 R B2 L' R2 D2 B R F D B' L2 D2 F' U' B' 
21. 8.11 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 R' B D L2 U2 B' L D L2 D 
22. 8.67 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' F2 D L R' U' B2 R F L B2 U2 
23. 7.87 B U' D' L U2 B' R' D' R2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 
24. 8.59 R U2 L' B' U' L U2 R' U' F R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 
25. 7.68 L2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L U L2 D2 B2 F U' B R F2 
26. 6.68 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B U' L2 F2 L' R F' D L F' 
27. 7.33 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B D2 F2 L2 U F' L D2 F2 R F L D' U 
28. 6.81 L2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' D R D' R' U2 F R2 D' F' 
29. 8.67 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 B U' F U B D' R B U 
30. 7.54 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B' D2 L R' D R' B' R F 
31. 8.27 F2 R' B2 L B2 L U2 R B2 R F2 D' B' F U B' L R' F2 R2 B' 
32. 7.26 B2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L U R2 D' L' B2 U B' U' R' 
33. 7.68 F2 L' F2 R U' B' L D2 B L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 B2 
34. 7.58 D2 F2 L' U' F U2 F2 B R' D2 R2 B2 U D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' 
35. (9.58) U2 R' B2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 U R2 D B' D2 F' L' B U' 
36. 7.82 L R B2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' U F2 L' D' B U2 B2 R F' 
37. (10.58) F B2 U' R' F L' D B2 R F2 D2 B L2 U2 B D2 F L2 D2 B' 
38. (9.53) R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 L2 B D2 F D2 R U' L' B2 U B2 L2 R2 B U 
39. 7.66 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U B' R B2 D2 B U' B D B' L' 
40. 8.03 D2 R F R' L2 U' F D' L2 B' U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D 
41. 8.02 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' L U' F2 R F R B2 F D B' 
42. 7.01 B U2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' U B D U' B' D2 R B' L2 D' 
43. 8.19 F2 R' D' L2 F B' R B' L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 
44. 7.80 B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U L' U B' D2 B U2 R B D2 L' 
45. (9.45) R2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D U F' L R' D' B R F2 R2 D' F' 
46. 6.75 B2 R' D2 F2 L R2 B2 L F2 U' B U' L' B D2 U2 L2 U B 
47. 7.21 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 F U2 B' L2 F2 D' F R' D L D B' F2 L 
48. 7.20 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F D F2 R B2 R' U2 B U' B D' 
49. 7.90 R2 U D' F' R F2 L2 B L2 U D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 L' 
50. (5.61) U2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' R' F' L' D2 B2 D' L2 U R F 
51. 7.46 L' B2 D R2 U2 B' R' F' U' L F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D' 
52. 9.34 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' B2 U B2 F' R U' L' D R2 B' F' 
53. 7.50 L2 U2 B' R2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2 L' B L2 D L R D L U' R 
54. 8.11 B2 R2 B D2 B F2 R2 B R2 F' L F D' L2 U' F' D2 L F R 
55. 8.63 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L D' F' L D2 L' F2 D2 U R 
56. 8.89 L2 B' U' F R2 L' U2 D R F B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D 
57. (5.96) D L' F2 D R' F' L2 F B' L' U F2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 
58. 6.52 F U' R' L2 U' R2 D' B' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 
59. (5.91) F2 B U R2 D2 R B2 U2 B R U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 R F2 L2 
60. 7.72 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' R U2 B L2 F L U' F' R F2 R 
61. 8.85 B' R' D' B' R' F' D' R2 D L U2 R2 L2 F2 U D' B2 R2 U R2 L2 
62. 8.38 L' U2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' L R' B' U2 B D F' R' 
63. 6.79 L B D B' R2 U B' R U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L U2 L2 B2 L' 
64. 7.48 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 U B' U L F' U2 B2 L D2 U' L' R' 
65. 7.75 L' U2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 D L B R2 D L2 D2 U' F' 
66. 6.48 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 D L' B F' D' F D L2 D' U' 
67. 6.59 B' U B U2 F U2 F' L2 D' R U2 R F2 U2 R B2 R L2 B2 
68. 6.88 B' L2 B L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 U B L F' D R2 B F D' F2 
69. (6.05) R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F' D' U' B2 U' B2 L' F2 R U 
70. 9.04 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R F' R B' U L2 R' D B D' 
71. 7.28 F2 L U2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' L2 D' F R F' L D2 U2 
72. 7.62 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F D L' D' R U2 L' R D' 
73. 7.93 B2 L D2 L B2 R D2 U2 L R B' D L2 D L' U R U2 B2 R 
74. 8.23 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' B R' D' F2 U' B2 U2 L' F2 
75. 8.71 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 R' F L' B' R B L' D' F' D2 
76. 6.56 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 D R F' D' B' L B' U R' F 
77. 7.72 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B U L' F' R' D' F R U' R 
78. 8.12 B' L F' R2 F' D R' U' R B2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 
79. 8.59 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' U R U2 B F2 R B D' R2 
80. 6.74 R2 F R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' R B2 U' R U' F R' B R' 
81. 6.38 U' D2 F2 U F' L U2 B' L D2 B D2 B D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 
82. 7.90 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R' F U F' R2 U L B L' F R' 
83. (9.67) F' R' D' F' L' B D L' U R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F 
84. 7.79 D L2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D B L U R D' L' B2 R2 F' U2 L' 
85. 7.04 R' D2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R' D B' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D R 
86. 8.48 F2 L F' L2 F' B U R D' L2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 
87. 7.19 D2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B U' L D' F' D R U2 L2 U 
88. 9.15 D B R2 B' L' F2 D' L F' R U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 
89. 7.80 D' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R' F U2 B' U B2 L2 R2 F R U2 
90. 8.36 U B2 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 R2 U F2 L F' L2 D2 U L B' F' 
91. 7.48 U R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B' R' D U2 F' R B2 R2 B2 R' 
92. 8.03 U F' U F2 D F' B2 D2 B R' F' D2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F' 
93. 8.00 F2 L F U' L2 B' R D2 F' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U D2 L2 F2 U 
94. 8.14 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 L2 R' F U B' L2 R D B L' D' 
95. 8.46 U2 R2 B U2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 R B L D R' B2 D L' F2 
96. 7.66 D B2 D' U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 L U L F2 L' B2 F L U 
97. 6.79 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U L' U B' D' R' F R' U' F2 
98. 6.81 U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 D' U' F' D2 B D' F2 R2 F2 
99. 7.16 U R' F U B L' B' R2 D' F U2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 
100. (6.07) D' L2 U D' R L U' R L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 D


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

Today's results:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-3
solves/total: 150/150

single
best: 10.27
worst: 29.35

mean of 3
current: 14.23 (σ = 3.29)
best: 11.94 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 5
current: 13.69 (σ = 0.95)
best: 12.98 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 12
current: 15.42 (σ = 1.62)
best: 13.63 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 50
current: 14.82 (σ = 1.76)
best: 14.63 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 100
current: 14.79 (σ = 1.67)
best: 14.75 (σ = 1.44)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2014)

4.61 pyraminx avg100


----------



## TDM (Aug 3, 2014)

tps

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.723, 12 moves, 16.598tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12783564

URULDRURDLUL


----------



## qaz (Aug 3, 2014)

official pbs from nats

12.43 3x3 average
1:45.86 5x5 average, 1:33.14 single
46.65 BLD single
34.30 OH average
35.33 FMC mean, 33 single
1:50.20 feet mean, 1:44.23 single
1:44.14 megaminx average, 1:27.18 single
8.26 pyraminx average, 7.36 single
28.32 square-1 average. 24.93 single
9.25 clock average, 7.27 single
12.29 skewb average, 6.66 single
3:28.27 6x6 mean, 3:20.63 single
4:51.51 7x7 average, 4:33.85 single
6:14.84 4BLD single
11:38 *NAR* 5BLD single
10/10 multiblind (50:21)

26/33 possible pbs, gj

official fails from nats
DNF, 46.65, 47.33 = DNF BLD mean in the final
DNF was 42.94 by 3 corners, could have had a 45.xx mean
also 3bld mean is the only official result I don't have now
6/10 multi first attempt lolol
failed pyraminx second round and got last place
clock final: (7.27), 8.14, 8.46, 13.66, (DNF) = 10.09, much sadness


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 3, 2014)

gj from nats:

1.07 lol 2x2 single
9.04 3x3 avg 
9.52 average in finals,. 6th place 
3rd place 4x4, $100 (like $103 canadian )
1:12.60 5x5 average :O
1:07 5x5 single

Less good, but still good enough to mention:


Spoiler



30.34 totally fail 4x4 single, >2 seconds of lockups on PLL
two 33.xx averages, both with counting shitsolves
1:07 5x5 single
30 move FMC, 35 mean
2:44 6x6 mean, 2:40 single


----------



## Ollie (Aug 4, 2014)

qaz said:


> 11:38 *NAR* 5BLD single



sweeeeeeet


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2014)

Megapost of accomplishments and fails from Nats:

2x2:
2.75 competition PB average (6th in the second round)
Got 17th in the semi-finals, so missed finals by one spot 

3x3:
9.21 3x3 average, but it would have been 8.80 without a +2 (5th in the second round, 3rd without the +2)
Totally failed in the semi-finals, messing up a ton

4x4:
37.18 PB average in the first round
36.95 PB average in the second round (8th in semis)
34.52 PB single in the second round
34.30 PB single in finals (OLL parity)
34.25 PB single in finals

5x5:
1:20.77 average in the first round, even with a counting 1:27 (comp PB is 1:19 avg)
1:21.57 avg in semis (9th place), so made finals
terrible avg in finals, just did crap

6x6:
2:49 PB mean in first round (still quite meh though)
2:38.70 PB mean in finals (7th place)

7x7:
3:47.81 PB single (by ~50 seconds)
3:53.24 PB mean (by ~45 seconds)

OH:
12.14 NAR average in the second round (yay)
Did meh in finals (two counting 15s), got third place
WTF Mats randomly getting an average 3 seconds better than in all the other rounds and winning
I guess he needed some kind of a podium

BLD:
Finally an official mean! (1:35.11)

Feet:
Totally mega epic failed this. Got 2nd though.
46.98, 1:02.59, 42.89 = 50.82
My overall average at home is 42 (PB avg50 is 40.0x)
:fp

FMC:
37 single, 40 mean, okay.
Yay for anb official mean!

Megaminx:
1:09.56 PB avg in finals (by a second, finished 6th)
Very surprised about this considering I didn't practice mega at all for this comp

Pyraminx:
Bad first round, counting 3, 5 and 7
Epic failed the second round, which had super easy scrambles (including one with only the top center and L4C scrambled, which I got a 6 on.)
Ended up in 23rd with a 6.12 average, that also had two counting +2s. Without them, I would have made the finals, which I didn't.

Square-1:
DNF on the first solve because the cube slipped during inspectiono and I unintentionally made a turn. 3/4 of the remaining solves had parity, so I didn't make finals.

Clock:
6.68 NR single, by almost a second 
7.98 NR average, by over a second, getting 1st 
Epic failed the finals, and got 3 DNFs (all off by one turn), two of which were 7.36 and 6.77
I would have got 2nd without DNFing those two

Skewb:
4.80 average in the first round, 1st place (really easy scrambles)
Failed pretty bad in the finals (ton of lockups), got a 6.31 average and got 6th

4BLD:
meh, all DNFs

5BLD:
Finally a success in competition! Yaaay. (24:37)

MBLD:
On my first attempt, I was late because I was doing 7x7, and got there at 11:30. They told me the attempt couldn't be over 30mins because they were leaving for lunch, so they wanted me to only try 3 (instead of the 13 I was planning on). I eventually conviced them I could easily fit at least 5 cubes in 30 mins, so I tried 5. I got 5/5 in 16 minutes.
I got 8/13 on my second attempt 

So overall, pretty decent, except in all the finals. I'm really happy that I have a result in every single WCA ranking/event, and I'm the first Canadian to do so! 
My sum of ranks should improve a lot.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2014)

I know Louis has over taken me now, but I think maybe you might have overtaken Louis


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2014)

> I know Louis has over taken me now, but I think maybe you might have overtaken Louis



I really doubt it. He improved a lot of stuff this comp too.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 4, 2014)

Pyraminx:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-4
avg of 12: 5.55

Time List:
1. 5.42 U R L' R U L U R' l' r b' u' 
2. 5.24 B L' B' R L' R U' L' b u 
3. 4.94 U' L U' L' B R' L B' R l b' 
4. 4.77 U B U L U R U L' l r 
5. 5.25 U' L B' L U L' B L r b' 
6. 5.47 U L' B U' L R' U' R U l' r u' 
7. 7.39 U' L R U B' R U' R' l' r b u 
8. (7.75) U L' R' U R' L R' U R' r b u 
9. 5.83 U L' R B' U' L B R U' l r b u 
10. 5.44 R' L' U L R' U' B L r b' 
11. 5.77 L' B' L' U L' U B L' l r' 
12. (3.78) U L' R' B' R' B L' R' r

first five solves are a 5.14 avg of 5! 

EDIT: I forgot to mention this was stackmat.

DOUBLE EDIT: I did some 5x5 (also stackmat)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-4
avg of 5: 1:46.28 *PB*

Time List:
1. 1:45.75 Bw B Lw' R' F U B' U2 F Dw' D F L' B Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 B' U Lw' R F Dw2 R' Rw2 D F2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' U2 B' L Bw D2 Dw F2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 D' Uw Lw' U Dw' R' D R2 Dw2 R' U B Dw' R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 
2. (1:42.16) Bw Rw' Uw2 Bw' U2 Bw D2 B' R2 Dw' B2 Rw2 Lw' Dw2 D2 Uw2 L2 U F' Dw2 B Bw Lw2 L2 Fw Bw B F' Uw2 R Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw Rw' Dw F' Uw' Bw2 U' D' Lw Bw U2 F U2 R' Fw' U2 B' D' L' U2 Uw2 Lw2 R Uw2 Fw 
3. 1:48.56 Fw2 L2 B' Uw' D2 U2 B' Bw U2 B Bw U2 Dw' Lw D R' B2 F' Uw' Lw L' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw F' D2 R U D2 L' D Uw2 Lw' Fw' Dw' L2 Rw2 F2 U2 R2 D2 Uw Fw2 B2 Dw2 B2 F2 L2 U' Lw D Dw' Lw2 Rw2 U L Bw D' Uw' 
4. 1:44.54 L2 B2 D Dw Lw F2 R' Uw R2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw D U Lw' Fw' B' L2 R B D2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Lw Uw' B L' R2 Uw Lw' Fw2 L' F' Fw Bw' Uw U Rw2 Uw' B Bw2 Uw2 U' R Lw2 B' Fw2 D' Uw2 F' B2 Uw2 Bw' R B F' D' 
5. (1:48.65) D' Lw' Fw2 F2 B' Rw U' F' Bw2 Dw' U' Bw Dw' Lw2 L Dw Fw' L' Dw Rw Uw' B2 F L Dw Rw2 B2 Rw' Dw Lw Rw' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 D Bw Dw2 U' Fw Lw' U' Fw' R' Fw Uw Rw' Dw U' B L D2 F' Rw2 D2 Bw Fw2 Lw F B2 Bw2


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 4, 2014)

18.00 ao250
cross+center
lol I actually got worse
getting to 15s may be harder than what I thought


----------



## GG (Aug 4, 2014)

Okay okay okay. 
Avg12.. 15.42 PB

And also I finally finished learning COLL!!
I've started on CLLEF now. 
And I've got a website for the lols!

http://www.ggcubing.webs.com


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 4, 2014)

6.64 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3)

0,3 / -2,-3 / -2,-1 / -3,0 /
-3,1 /
3,3 / -1,-1 /
0,4 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3, 0 / 3,0 /
1,0 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / 1,1 / -3,0 / -1,-1 / 0,1

lol full-step.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2014)

5.13/5.48/6.23 ao5/ao12/ao50

Wish I had this Skewb on Saturday instead of clickmania. Also last 25 solves of this sucked.



Spoiler



1. 5.71 R' L B L' U' L' U' L' U' 
2. 4.14 B' L' U' B U L' R' L' B' 
3. 5.36 B' L R' B' R' B L' B' 
4. 5.62 R L' U' R' L' R' L' B R' 
5. 5.93 B' L' U' L R U L' R' L' 
6. 4.43 R U R L R L' R' L' 
7. 10.66 B R L' R U' R' U' R 
8. 6.83 U R' U' B L U' B' U' L' 
9. 4.88 U' R L R' L' U B' L' 
10. 3.91 R U R' U' B L' U R' 
11. 6.91 U' R B L U' B R U R' 
12. 4.97 R B U B U B' U' B' L 
13. 6.64 L R B R' B U' R U' 
14. 4.57 B' L' B L U' B' R U' 
15. 7.46 B' L U' R L R' B' U' R' 
16. 6.69 L R' L' B' U' B R' U' L' 
17. 6.90 L' U L' R' L' B' L R' B' R' 
18. 4.89 U' L B' L' U B L R' L 
19. 5.66 L B L' B' L' R' U B' 
20. 12.59 B L B' L' R L' R U R' 
21. 5.82 L R' L U L U' R U 
22. 9.54 B U L' R L' B R' L' U' 
23. 3.35 L' B U R' L' R' U' B' U 
24. 5.34 L' R L R B' U R' U' 
25. 6.13 L' R' L B' L B L U 
26. 8.15 B L B' R' B U L' R L 
27. 6.43 B' R' B' L R' U' R' L B' 
28. 4.58 L' B R' B' L R L R' L' 
29. 5.12 R' B' L R U L U L' B' 
30. 5.76 L R' L U B R' U' B' U 
31. 6.04 R' U' B' R B' L' B L' U' 
32. 2.28 U' L' R' B' R' B L' B' 
33. 6.78 U R' U L' U R' U' L R 
34. 7.30 B R' L' R B' U B' L' B L' 
35. 8.40 L' B' L U' R U' B' L U 
36. 9.13 R L' U B' U L R' B' U' 
37. 5.55 U' B L' U R' B' L U' 
38. 6.15 B' R' U' B U B' U' B' 
39. 6.97 R B R' B' U' R' L' B 
40. 5.03 B L U' R' U R L' B L' 
41. 6.19 L U R U' L' R L' R L 
42. 7.12 L R L' R' U' R U B 
43. 8.29 L U' B' U B U B' U' 
44. 7.77 U' L U B R U R B 
45. 3.57 B U L' B' L' R L' U' L 
46. 6.84 B' L R B U' L' B' L 
47. 7.53 L R B R' U R' L R' B' 
48. 5.22 R' L U L' B' L B' U L' 
49. 9.22 B L' R' B R L' R B R 
50. 5.95 R B U B' R' L' U' B U'


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

Average of 50: 2.237
Average of 100: 2.349

Both 8-puzzle PBs. First sub-2.5 Ao100 (well it was 2.499 but I rolled it).


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 4, 2014)

*2nd best PB
*
Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-4
avg of 12: 17.69

Time List:
1. 20.17 L2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B' D R' B' F2 D F R2 U B2 
2. 16.49 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' B D2 L B2 F2 D' B' U 
3. 17.45 F2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' R' B2 F D2 R' B L2 U' 
4. (14.28) D' F2 R' F' B' U' R L' F U B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' 
5. 19.92 U F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L B2 D2 L' B D' U' R D R 
6. 14.82 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' L U' B R 
7. 19.23 F' L2 D2 L2 F R2 B' D2 F L' B' U' F2 U L U L R' F' 
8. 17.09 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D2 U' L D F' U2 R B' R B2 D' U' 
9. (23.06) L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 D L2 R' F' D2 U2 L U2 F' R D F 
10. 17.63 F' U2 F2 D F' B' L' B' U' R F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 
11. 18.19 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F R' D' L R D2 B2 L' R2 F 
12. 15.95 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' D B2 U2 F D2 L F' U F'

*PB
*Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-4
avg of 5: 16.25

Time List:
1. 16.49 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' B D2 L B2 F2 D' B' U 
2. 17.45 F2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' R' B2 F D2 R' B L2 U' 
3. (14.28) D' F2 R' F' B' U' R L' F U B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' 
4. (19.92) U F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L B2 D2 L' B D' U' R D R 
5. 14.82 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' L U' B R


----------



## kcl (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 5.13/5.48/6.23 ao5/ao12/ao50
> 
> Wish I had this Skewb on Saturday instead of clickmania. Also last 25 solves of this sucked.
> 
> ...



vgj 

8.14 3x3 ao12 on aolong v2... I like this thing


----------



## Username (Aug 4, 2014)

10.39 3x3 ao100 

PB by 0.01


Also the session (110 solves) had 3 sub7's


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Username said:


> 10.39 3x3 ao100
> 
> PB by 0.01
> 
> ...



Sub-10 avg at Euros Please


----------



## Username (Aug 4, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Sub-10 avg at Euros Please



I hope to


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 4, 2014)

For those that weren't there, I got 0.85 + 2 2x2 single. It was off by about 1-2 degrees.

solution: R U2 R' U R U2 R2


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

Best average of 5: 13.11
16-20 - 12.41 15.98 (17.55) 10.94 (10.91)

16. 12.41 R' U' R' U L' R U R U' r' l' u'
17. 15.98 B R' U L' U L R' L U' b' l
18. 17.55 L' B U R L' U B' R U' b' r' l u
19. 10.94 R L' U B' R' B L U b u
20. 10.91 L' U B U B' U' b' r' l' u

Also 14.70 Ao12, first sub-15.


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 4, 2014)

First sub-13 avg100. I don't do many so it's nice to always drop half-seconds off when I do so.


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

8 puzzle Ao12: *1.887*, *23.4 moves*, 12.455tps

(1.465, 1.903, 1.567, (0.693), 2.715, 2.277, 2.358, (3.448), 1.875, 1.919, 1.538, 1.249)


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> 8 puzzle Ao12: *1.887*, *23.4 moves*, 12.455tps
> 
> (1.465, 1.903, 1.567, (0.693), 2.715, 2.277, 2.358, (3.448), 1.875, 1.919, 1.538, 1.249)



nise prettygood


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> nise prettygood


ty, it was very lucky, but then again it was 8 puzzle...


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Aug 4, 2014)

I just got my third last layer skip in about 2-3 weeks...and I got an amazing new personal best with it. 20 seconds. I average about 30-50 (I know, huge range), so I am so excited...


----------



## ChristianSena (Aug 4, 2014)

Average of 12: 36.43 4x4 PB  
1. 35.89 r2 U' L2 u D R2 F2 B r U2 L u2 r2 D2 L B' r2 u' B2 L2 U2 r B2 L f' r2 U2 B D2 f2 U B' r2 L2 u2 r f' D2 U2 B' 
2. 35.70 r2 L' u2 L2 u R B' L2 B2 f2 u' r' U r2 R' D' f' u2 L' R u' D f' B' D U2 u2 F' B2 f R2 r2 U L' U2 B2 D B' U L 
3. (42.05) r2 R2 U' R f2 r2 f2 L' f' r' D L2 f' r2 U2 B2 U2 B D' L' f F u' R D' B' u2 F2 r' R' f2 u' R B f2 U R' L' B f2 
4. 36.54 f2 U' R2 u f L D' L2 R F2 r2 f' R' B f L B2 F U2 u' F2 f2 U f F U f2 D L' D f' B L' u2 F r u' B L' D2 
5. 37.37 U r D2 B2 D u' r' u B' f R2 f B' L f' D' u B' r' u2 B2 r2 f' u B2 L2 U f R F2 f' r2 B2 r F' u2 r f F' R 
6. 34.78 U' r' R2 u D' U2 L F2 f B2 U' L' F r' L' U' f R2 r' U2 u2 D' R' r2 U2 r2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 f2 B2 u r L2 U F' f 
7. 34.18 F2 B U2 R' U2 L2 F R f' u f L2 u' B' F2 f2 U u' D' L2 R U' L D2 f L' B' R2 f' r2 U u2 L B u2 F' f' r2 F' B2 
8. 38.54 u' r U u' D f' D2 u2 B f' D u' U2 f D2 R2 F r f' u' R2 f' F2 U2 D B F2 L2 f L u r f F R L' B' L' f' R2 
9. (32.12) D2 L r' B f2 r2 R2 B F r u' r2 D r2 U2 B' f2 R2 B' R' u r' D2 f2 R U2 f r2 D2 f' L2 r' u' R2 D f R2 B' R f 
10. 40.20 U2 B2 R u f2 L f' R' f' B R f2 D2 f' D' f' D' u2 B F' R' B' L F f2 U' u' L2 D2 u U F' D' L2 F2 f u' r' F L 
11. 37.39 F2 B2 r' U2 D F2 D L2 u F R F2 L2 r2 f F D' B' L2 B' F R2 f U2 r D' B u r' L U F' r L' B' U2 u2 r B L2 
12. 33.66 r' f' R' B R' F' f D' F2 D' f r' F L2 r' U' r F2 D U2 R2 L2 F r2 U' B' u2 U' B2 L2 u2 R2 B r2 R f2 L' F2 u2 U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.523, 10 moves, *19.120tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




13724586

LULURRDLUL


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

8.01 skewb avg100

I kinda need a better skewb, this is more difficult than it really should be


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 5, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-4
avg of 12: 4.78

Time List:
1. 4.74 U' R U B' L' R' L' B L l' r b 
2. 5.14 L' B' R L U' B' R B l r b u 
3. 5.05 U' B U L B' R' U' L l b' u 
4. (6.65) U L U L U B U L' R' l' r b u 
5. 5.16 L U L B U R' U L' l' r b 
6. 3.82 U B R U' L R' B' R' U' 
7. (2.98) L' U' R B U' L R' U b 
8. 4.05 R L U' L B' R' U' R' l' r b' u' 
9. 3.48 L U' R B L B R' L' l b' u' 
10. 5.20 U B' R U' L' R L B r u' 
11. 6.64 U' R' U' B R' U B' U' l' r' b u 
12. 4.53 U R U B U' B' L' R' U l r' u

first pyraminx stackmat avg of 12 lol


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2014)

ugh, stackmat on camGenerated By csTimer on 2014-8-4avg of 12: 2.22


Time List:
1. 1.94 U R F' R' U' F R2 F' R2 
2. 1.80 U R' F' R F R' F R U' 
3. (12.86) U2 F2 R' U F R' F' U F' 
4. 2.08 F2 R' U2 F2 U R F2 R U 
5. 1.93 U R' U F R2 F U2 R' F U' 
6. 2.38 F2 R' U2 F R' F2 R' U2 F U2 
7. 2.40 U2 R U F2 R2 U' F' R U2 
8. 2.36 U2 R' F R2 F' R U' R2 U' 
9. 3.61 R' U2 R' U F' U F U2 R2 F' 
10. 1.66 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
11. (1.55) U F2 R2 F' U' F R2 F U 
12. 2.05 R F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U'

1.66 with my second try on the 3 -_-


----------



## Brobiks (Aug 5, 2014)

4.79 skewb avg5 yay

3.53
2.86
6.20
5.53
5.31


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 5, 2014)

Wahey, first sub-4 average of 5 for 2x2.

Average of 5: 3.63
1. (5.49) U R' F2 R U2 F2 U' R' U2
2. (1.93) U' R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
3. 3.02 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U R' F U
4. 4.23 U' F R' U2 F2 R F2 U' R'
5. 3.65 R2 F' U2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U' 

Very sub-4 too.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 5, 2014)

Could have been so much better. There was a counting 13! 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-5
avg of 12: 9.62

Time List:
1. 7.79 B R L' U L B' L' B 
2. 7.65 U' B R' L B U L U L' 
3. 10.61 U' R L' U' L' B' L U' 
4. 7.90 U L' U' L B' R U B 
5. 13.84 L' B L' R' B' R U' B' 
6. 10.11 U B' U B R' U B L R 
7. (6.05) L' U B L' U' L B U' L' 
8. (13.90) L' B U' L U L' U B 
9. 12.15 R' U' B' L B' U' L' B U' 
10. 9.45 L R B R L' U L B' 
11. 7.89 B R U' B R U' B' L 
12. 8.85 U B R L' B R L' R' U'

(stackmat)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

Turns out lubing the skewb makes this way easier

7.42 avg100


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2014)

4.67 ao5 (lucky as hell tho)
5.35 ao12 (fail tho)

3.49, 5.86, 1.73, 4.66, 6.22, 5.21, 9.84, 6.18, 6.67, 5.52, 5.79, 3.85 = 5.35

3.49->6.22 is the average of 5, counting 3.49


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Session average: 14.65


Spoiler



1. 13.43 D' F L2 B L' D' F' L' D2 R U' D R2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 D' 
2. 13.91 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L R B' L F' D' B' F U R U2 
3. 16.23 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F' L' R' F' D' B2 L' D B F' 
4. 14.82 L2 U2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B D2 R B2 D' U' B' R' D2 R 
5. (20.67) L2 B2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' R B' U B' U' L2 F L' U' 
6. 18.28 L2 B L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' U B' R' B D F2 R' D2 R' 
7. 14.08 U L' B R2 U' L2 F' R2 F' U B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 
8. 13.98 D L2 U' F B D2 R' B D R' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 L U2 D2 L' 
9. 13.26 B' U2 B R2 F' D2 F D2 U2 F2 D L' D' F' L2 D' U F L' D2 B 
10. 15.04 R U2 R' D2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' B' L2 B R B2 U' B' R U2 F 
11. 12.71 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 F U2 F L U B' D2 L F' D2 
12. 15.45 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' D' B D B L' R D2 U' B' 
13. 18.27 R U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 L F2 D' B2 D' R' D' B F2 L' U2 
14. 12.54 U' B' U2 F2 B2 R' F' L2 D R U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 
15. 14.93 L U2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R F D' F2 L' R' B' D F' R2 D2 L 
16. 14.61 B2 L F D' F2 R' U' D2 L' U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 
17. (11.59) D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B R F2 D' U' R U2 L' B2 
18. 16.22 U2 F' L2 B L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F L' F U2 B' L2 F' U B L2 R2 
19. 16.43 L D2 F L2 B2 R' L B' U2 F L2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 D2 
20. 14.41 D B' U2 D2 R' F' B' L B L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' 
21. 15.23 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' F' D2 U' L B2 U2 B L U' 
22. 15.67 R2 B L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R' D L F2 U' F' R B' L2 D 
23. 16.09 B L2 D2 R' B' U2 R U' L U2 L2 D2 F' B2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 B' 
24. 14.66 L2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 U' L B U2 B' U B2 D2 F 
25. 14.81 R D2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 B' F U' L2 R D U L' B2 U 
26. 12.80 F U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 R B' L D2 U L F R2 
27. 13.08 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R U' B R' U R2 F2 D B U2 
28. 14.78 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B F2 L2 B L' U F R' B' U2 L' U L 
29. (18.33) R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F U2 R2 F2 D' R' F' D' R' U B2 L' B2 F' 
30. 13.77 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D R U2 L2 F D' R F2 R2 U' B D 
31. 14.53 D2 B2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F D R D' B2 F D B2 F D2 L 
32. (11.52) U2 F2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 R B' U' F2 L2 U B' F U 
33. 17.21 R' L2 U2 F U B' R D B' R' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 
34. (11.52) B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L B2 U L R D' L F R2 D 
35. 15.80 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D2 U' L' B R2 U B' U F2 D2 L' U' 
36. 16.20 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F' U' B2 U' B' L F2 D' F R' F 
37. 14.15 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U' F' R2 D B' U' L' B U' F2 R 
38. 13.19 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 R' D2 F U2 R D' U2 B' D2 U 
39. 14.81 B2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F' D' F2 U2 L B F2 D' B' 
40. 12.34 R2 D L2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 F' L D B2 L B F' R' U F2 
41. 16.80 R2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 R U L R' D U2 F L U R 
42. (19.08) B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R' F U2 R2 B2 F 
43. 15.07 U' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' B F2 D2 R U' B L' R 
44. 12.26 U L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D' L' U L' D' B L B F' L R 
45. 12.36 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' L' D' U2 L F' R' U2 B U' R 
46. 14.86 B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 F' U2 F2 U' L2 B' U2 F R' B L D F' 
47. 16.41 F2 L D R' F L2 U' F2 U' R L2 B2 U2 L F2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R 
48. 12.55 L' B2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U' L U2 F R2 F' D' F R 
49. 13.27 B2 D2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B L2 R F2 D U' B' U' R' F' 
50. 13.14 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F R' B L R2 F' D2 U' L'



Yay for sub 14.7

EDIT: (L2 B2 R2 F2)*6 until solved in 3.97 6 TPS


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

1. 1:02.01 U Uw' Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw2 U F2 Fw U2 R2 Fw2 L Fw2 B' Rw Fw' Rw2 F Uw' B' Uw2 D2 B L Rw' Fw' Uw2 B2 U2 Uw2 D R U2 Uw L Rw2 B Rw2 U2

good for double parity

E: I'm sub-1 on Square-1 again, yay
Cutoff at Euros is 45  inb4 a lolscramble and everyone makes the cutoff


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 5, 2014)

PB OH single
1. 14.56 B' R' D L F D' B2 L R2 F2 R L2 U2 L U' R B U' L' U F2 B R2 L B2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 5, 2014)

5x5: 1:08.183 single
1:16.765 avg5
1:18.904 avg12

Finally I get something decent for 5x5!


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 5, 2014)

FINALLY!

Average of 5: 14.96
1. (13.33) D2 R B2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R' U' F' R2 U B2 U L' B D
2. (17.83) U R2 B2 D U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' F U2 B' U B L B2 R
3. 14.40 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B F U' L R' B D2 L' U' L2
4. 15.41 B' L D2 R B R' F D B' R B U2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B
5. 15.07 R2 F' B' R F' R2 L' U F D2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 L F2 R F2 

_*FINALLY*_


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2014)

OMG SUB 14 AO12
Average of 12: 13.96
1. 13.78 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' U' L2 U' L R2 U2 F R 
2. 12.64 R' U D L' B' D' F' L F' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 
3. (16.52) F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' L' F2 R' F U R' D L2 D2 B 
4. 13.39 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L F U' L2 F' L B R' B L 
5. 14.97 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F L B' R2 B' D' R U' B' U' L 
6. 12.84 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 F' D F' D' F U' L' R' B' F' 
7. 15.32 U' B2 R2 L U' F' L' F B R B2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 
8. 15.56 L B' R' U' F' D' R' L U2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F R2 L2 
9. (12.44) F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F L B2 D' B' D R' F2 D L' 
10. 12.88 D L2 U R F2 R2 D2 R' B' R U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 
11. 14.84 L2 B D2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 R' U L2 U B R' F R' U' R 
12. 13.35 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 L D B' D' L D L2 D2 U' B R'

EDIT: OMG 1000th POST


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 5, 2014)

Skewb
7.95 Mean of 100
7.18 Average of 12
5.90 Average of 5


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Average of 50: 14.60


Spoiler



1. 15.17 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 D' L2 B2 F' 
2. (12.35) U R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U B' L2 R F' D B2 R2 D B' R' 
3. (17.26) F' D2 B' L' D L' B2 U R2 L D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 
4. 13.48 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 B F' D' R' F' U' R B2 L D' L' U' 
5. 14.31 U2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U B' D B R2 D' R' U2 R B2 R 
6. 12.50 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R' B' D' F' R2 D' R' U' F2 R' 
7. 16.45 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D L' U' B2 U' R F L2 B' R B2 
8. 13.67 F2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 R U2 R F2 L2 B D R D' L2 R B2 F R U' 
9. 13.78 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' U' L2 U' L R2 U2 F R 
10. 12.64 R' U D L' B' D' F' L F' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 
11. 16.52 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' L' F2 R' F U R' D L2 D2 B 
12. 13.39 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L F U' L2 F' L B R' B L 
13. 14.97 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F L B' R2 B' D' R U' B' U' L 
14. 12.84 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 F' D F' D' F U' L' R' B' F' 
15. 15.32 U' B2 R2 L U' F' L' F B R B2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 
16. 15.56 L B' R' U' F' D' R' L U2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F R2 L2 
17. (12.44) F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F L B2 D' B' D R' F2 D L' 
18. 12.88 D L2 U R F2 R2 D2 R' B' R U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 
19. 14.84 L2 B D2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 R' U L2 U B R' F R' U' R 
20. 13.35 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 L D B' D' L D L2 D2 U' B R' 
21. 14.05 L2 B' R' B2 L2 D' B L2 F L' F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 
22. 15.25 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 B U' F2 L2 F' R' D' B U L 
23. 13.02 F L2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U R B2 R2 D F2 R U2 R 
24. 14.11 L2 B2 U' B' U2 F D F2 R B D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 R2 
25. 12.69 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' R2 D F2 L' F D' R2 B2 D 
26. 15.05 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' L' B' L' F2 U2 L' F U' L2 
27. 14.58 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 R' B2 D' B' L F' D2 R2 U' B' 
28. 14.62 L F2 L' U2 L U2 B2 F2 L B2 R D' B' U L R2 B2 R B' F L' 
29. (12.44) D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 D B2 D L2 B' R' U L' R' D2 F' D F2 D 
30. 15.76 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L F D2 B D R' U F' D' U' 
31. 16.29 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F L' U B L2 R2 B' L' U 
32. 14.07 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D R2 U L2 B2 U' B' D' U' L R2 U' L B' D' R' 
33. 15.71 F D2 B U2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' F D R' U' B2 F' R2 
34. 15.45 D2 U2 L' R' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 D' B2 U L' F2 L2 F' R2 
35. 14.98 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B' F2 L' U F2 R' D' U' R B L2 R2 U2 
36. 13.88 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F L D' F' R2 U2 B L U' F' 
37. 13.05 R' F' U' R' L' B U' F2 R F' U B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 
38. 15.61 B R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U' B' R' D2 B' U' F2 L' R' B 
39. 15.62 L2 U2 B R U' B2 L B2 R U B' L2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 
40. 16.37 R2 F U2 B F2 U2 F R2 F U2 R D2 B L D2 F D' B L' U 
41. 15.12 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U L' F L' D' F L2 B' L D' U2 
42. 13.81 R2 F2 D2 L F2 R U2 L R2 B2 R2 B' R' D2 F D U' R2 U' B2 
43. 14.66 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L F' U2 F2 D F2 D L F2 D 
44. 15.37 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' R' D2 U2 L' D2 L D B' U 
45. 15.48 B2 L R B2 R B2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U' F' R D' B' R B L U2 F 
46. 14.18 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 F' D2 L2 U L' U' B2 L B F' R D' B U' 
47. 15.54 R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 D' B' U' F2 D' B2 F' R2 D' 
48. (16.74) U2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 R F D' L2 F U' L D2 B' R2 U' 
49. (16.53) R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L F2 D2 F2 U' B L' D' F U2 L' U L R 
50. 16.37 U D2 R F2 U D R' U2 B D2 B2 R B2 R' U2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2



Could have been sub 14.5 but the last few solves killed it.


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

37.14, 32.69, 36.76, 54.18, 38.88 = 37.59 Square-1 Ao5. I'm not counting it because my phone timer likes (0, 0) a little too much.

E: back to qqTimer

Average of 5: 36.73
1. 33.05 (0, -4) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, -2) / (4, -3) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0)
2. (50.98) (0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / 
3. (32.15) (0, 2) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (2, -4)
4. 38.29 (0, -4) / (-3, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-3, -2)
5. 38.85 (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -2)

first PB since I started doing square-1 again

E2: Sub-45 Ao12 again  I won't post it until I stop getting PBs.

E3: Average of 12: 42.92


Spoiler



1. 33.05 (0, -4) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, -2) / (4, -3) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0)
2. 50.98 (0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / 
3. (32.15) (0, 2) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (2, -4)
4. 38.29 (0, -4) / (-3, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-3, -2)
5. 38.85 (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -2)
6. (57.51) (0, -4) / (1, 1) / (5, -4) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (6, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)
7. 42.02 (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
8. 50.93 (1, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, -3) / (6, -2) / 
9. 41.09 (1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (4, -5) / (5, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2)
10. 46.62 (0, 2) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, -4) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0)
11. 37.09 (0, -4) / (3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -4) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / 
12. 50.24 (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)



so making the cutoff at Euros is basically decided on whether or not I get parity, and I never get lucky, so... looks like I won't make it.

E5: first time getting five consecutive sub-40s 
Average of 5: 36.06


Spoiler



1. 34.62 (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
2. 36.80 (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -5) / (2, -4) / (-3, -2) / 
3. 36.75 (-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, -2) / (3, 0)
4. (34.04) (-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, -4) / (0, -2) / (2, -3) / 
5. (38.52) (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, -2)



E6: wat
Average of 12: 38.02


Spoiler



1. 34.62 (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
2. 36.80 (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -5) / (2, -4) / (-3, -2) / 
3. 36.75 (-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, -2) / (3, 0)
4. 34.04 (-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, -4) / (0, -2) / (2, -3) / 
5. 38.52 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, -2)
6. 40.49 (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (2, -2) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / 
7. 42.79+ (-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) / (1, 0) / 
8. 36.20 (-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5) / (2, -2) / (2, -2)
9. 39.98 (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (6, -4) / (4, 0) / 
10. 39.99 (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, -2) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / 
11. (50.46) (1, 6) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
12. (32.41) (0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) /



Except the 50, they were all sub-40 or _very_ nearly sub-40.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 5, 2014)

17.15 oh avg12, 18.98 avg100. Neither are pbs but both are good considering I have not practiced in a while


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 5, 2014)

Did an AO50 today. 18.49. I smell improvement 
I wanted to ask, when should I learn full oll? Around 16 sec, 17 sec or 15 sec?
Thanks for your time


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-5
avg of 50: 18.49

Time List:
1. 15.58 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R B' L' F2 D' L2 R U2 L' R 
2. 20.75 B D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 U' F U2 B2 D L' B2 U' B D' 
3. 18.41 R L2 U2 L' B R2 U' B' R2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 
4. 16.22 U' B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U' L' U' B D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R' F' 
5. (14.82) R2 F B U2 R' D F' B2 L' B' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 
6. 18.22 L' U' R' D F' L U' B2 R D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D 
7. 22.06 R U2 R' D2 L' R2 F2 R F2 U' L U F D' L B' U' L' R' 
8. 18.87 F' R' D2 F R' F' L' D' L' B D2 B U2 F R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 
9. 21.10 R' B' R' L D F' B2 D' L F B' R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 
10. 16.19 D B R' B' R' F' R2 F2 U' L U2 F2 D R2 U2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 
11. (23.87) R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R D U' L B' F D' F' R F 
12. 19.21 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B D B2 L' U2 B U F2 R2 D' 
13. (14.37) R U' F' R' U L2 F' L2 F D F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 
14. 19.14 R U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' L D F' L' D' B2 F2 R2 U 
15. 15.95 U' R L2 F' D L2 B2 U B R2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R 
16. 16.54 F R2 F2 D B' R' L U F2 R B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D B2 D 
17. 20.28 B U2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 B U2 B' U L2 D R D' R B2 U' B' 
18. 18.00 U2 B L2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U' B' F' U' L F U2 R' B2 
19. 16.94 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R D2 R B2 U2 B2 F' L2 B L' B' U' L' R' B2 
20. 17.66 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L R F' D B' R U' R B' F' 
21. 22.04 L D R' U R2 F' U2 B' R B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 
22. 22.62 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' R B' U B2 L2 D B2 F L R2 
23. 19.34 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U' L' F U R2 D R' U' L U2 
24. 16.53 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F U2 B D L B' U L2 F2 R' F' L2 F2 
25. 21.10 U2 R2 L B2 D F' U B' U B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 
26. (13.91) R D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 R' U' F R' D2 L U2 R F2 L2 F2 
27. 21.97 R D2 U2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 U' L D2 B F2 L2 F2 D F U' 
28. 15.43 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R' U' R F U B' L' D2 B' R 
29. 15.33 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' F R' U2 L U2 F2 D L U2 B 
30. (22.89) B2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U F' L' B D F2 
31. (25.68) D L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 D' F U' L' D' U' F R' 
32. 17.14 F' R' F2 D R2 F B2 D' R' D' F2 R D2 R B2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' 
33. 22.19 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 L R2 U2 R' D2 B D' U2 R2 U2 B2 R F L' D2 
34. 15.03 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U' R' D R' F' D U2 F2 D L' D 
35. 16.13 F D F2 B U' F' D F2 U' R' L2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 
36. 19.52 F' L' U2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 U R' B U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 D2 L2 
37. 16.90 D2 L R D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L' R' B' L U2 R' B' R D' R2 F 
38. 20.03 U' D F2 U F L D2 R2 F' U' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 
39. 18.17 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 R D' F' L U' B2 R D' R' F R 
40. 16.79 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D' B' L U B2 L2 U2 B' F2 
41. 19.95 F L2 F' B U' R2 B L' D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F 
42. 19.75 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L' R B' F2 L B' R2 U2 R2 F' 
43. 17.86 L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D B L2 B2 U F R D' B' L' B2 L2 
44. 17.04 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 F R F' R2 B' L D U R' 
45. 18.16 F U L2 F2 D R2 B' R D R2 L D2 R B2 L D2 R' D2 L2 U2 
46. 21.42 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' U R' D' B2 F2 R2 U2 F' L B' 
47. 18.01 D' R' F' U R F' R L2 F' L' U2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 
48. 16.06 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' R' B2 F' L2 D' F U2 R 
49. 17.18 L' B R' L' U R2 L' B L2 F' B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 B2 L U2 D2 L2 
50. 20.83 D' L2 B R' L D L' D' L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F' B2 D2 B' D2


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Did an AO50 today. 18.49. I smell improvement
> I wanted to ask, when should I learn full oll? Around 16 sec, 17 sec or 15 sec?
> Thanks for your time



I learned my OLLs gradually, first learning the cases that were super crappy for me. So start now and finish as fast as you can. 

I finished all the OLLs when I was sub-12.


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Did an AO50 today. 18.49. I smell improvement
> I wanted to ask, when should I learn full oll? Around 16 sec, 17 sec or 15 sec?


I wish I knew the smell of improvement 
Learn full OLL whenever you want. If you know full PLL (which I assume you do by now), and are comfortable with all the cases, go on to learning OLL. There are almost three times as many algs to learn, but a large number of them are incredibly easy.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 5, 2014)

To critical cubing: Nice job! Sub 19 Ao50!!! Improvement smells great, doesn't it? Also, just learn some easy OLLs now, about half of them are so easy you don't even need to get them in your muscle memory to learn, they're just combinations of different triggers. There's plenty of great tutorials on it.

And I've been tearing up my PBs in 4x4 and 5x5!!!! Before Nats, my 4x4 single PB was 1:24.xx, and I got a 1:26.xx average in a competition!!! That was pretty crazy, considering it was Nats and I was under pressure.

Then for 5x5, today I did a 2:49.xx Ao12, and my single PB before that was 2:41.xx. Also suddenly got a 2:17 single with parity and a big pause before edges. Probably could have been sub 2:10. I think I could potentially average sub 2:20 by the end of the week if I just practice a lot.


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> And I've been tearing up my PBs in 4x4 and 5x5!!!! Before Nats, my 4x4 single PB was 1:24.xx, and I got a 1:26.xx average in a competition!!! That was pretty crazy, considering it was Nats and I was under pressure.


That happened to me too; I was averaging ~1:50 before my first comp, but then got three sub-1:30s and another solve in the mid 1:30s in my first official 4x4 average (the fifth (or first) solve was a DNF; timer fail).

more sup-17 tps
8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.939, 16 moves, 17.039tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




71283645

URRDLUURDLULDRUL



E: I'll never beat that sub-0.3 single
8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.604, 10 moves, 16.556tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




52146738

ULULDRDLUU



E2: PB for most useless moves in one solve?

8 puzzle (3x3) in 7.425, 69 moves, 9.293tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




34658712

*UURLDRLURLDD*UURDLDRULLURDLDR*ULRDRULUDRDLULRDRL*UULDRURDL*LDUR*ULDRURDLUL


34/69 = a bit more than 49% (of the moves were unnecessary)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 5, 2014)

17.92 average of 5 pb. Noice! Keep droppin baby.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2014)

Skewb all pbs I think

number of times: 99/100
best time: 4.98
worst time: 1:42.30

current mo3: 20.26 (σ = 7.59)
best mo3: 8.93 (σ = 1.36)

current avg5: 16.56 (σ = 2.68)
best avg5: 10.39 (σ = 2.89)

current avg12: 15.13 (σ = 3.31)
best avg12: 11.61 (σ = 4.32)

current avg50: 14.25 (σ = 3.66)
best avg50: 14.01 (σ = 3.05)

current avg100: 14.31 (σ = 3.31)
best avg100: 14.31 (σ = 3.31)

session avg: 14.31 (σ = 3.31)
session mean: 15.36


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Did an AO50 today. 18.49. I smell improvement
> I wanted to ask, when should I learn full oll? Around 16 sec, 17 sec or 15 sec?
> Thanks for your time
> 
> ...



I learnt when I was averaging 25-30 seconds...


----------



## tpt8899 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just got my first Sub-20 average (of 5)! Was going slow for Look-ahead... First time doing that while timing.

Times: 17.998, 20.563 (16.568), (27.739) - Messed up F2L bad -, 20.163

Average of 5: 19.575

Slow turning+Lookahead > Fast turning-Lookahead!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 6, 2014)

3.96 average of 5... the ****

96. 3.65 L U' L U' B' L' B' L' R' 
97. 3.10 R L' B' U' R L R' L' B' 
98. 4.41 U' R B L R' L' B' U' R' 
99. 3.82 B' U' R' U B' L' B' U 
100. 6.63 U' B' R U R U B' U

One 3 was easy layer to U-perm, one 3 was easy layer, 4 moves then U-perm, and the other 3 was something similar. 4 was just a good solve.
3.96 ao5 meanwhile the ao100 was awful

Edit: Retried scrambles, none of what I said was right pretty much, my memory sux


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 3.96 average of 5... the ****
> 
> 96. 3.65 L U' L U' B' L' B' L' R'
> 97. 3.10 R L' B' U' R L R' L' B'
> ...



wat!


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 3.96 average of 5... the ****
> 
> 96. 3.65 L U' L U' B' L' B' L' R'
> 97. 3.10 R L' B' U' R L R' L' B'
> ...



Nice job, 3.27 on those. What was the ao100?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 6, 2014)

You got a 3.27 average on those? Wat. The scrambles weren't AMAZING, it was the cases, so unless you did the same solutions... that's a 3.27 average on slightly better than average scrambles. 

Just finished 200 solves. I think about 20-100 sucked so session average sucks but;

ao100: 6.04
ao50: 5.86
ao12: 5.00
ao5: 3.96

All PBs

Also had a counting 2 in a 4.14 ao5. Computer is currently frozen, all I can see is the last 3 solves so only the faster 2's scramble
2.17 L' R' B' L' B L R' L'
5 move solution lol

Edit: Retried the 3.96 scrambles, I think the first 4 layers I did were obvious, so that explains you getting such a fast average


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> You got a 3.27 average on those? Wat. The scrambles weren't AMAZING, it was the cases, so unless you did the same solutions... that's a 3.27 average on slightly better than average scrambles.
> 
> Just finished 200 solves. I think about 20-100 sucked so session average sucks but;
> 
> ...



Layers were pretty obvious lol. The one that wasn't had a decent solution anyway.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 6, 2014)

9.98 Average of 5. First sub 10 in about a week. Two 2GLLS an easy Xcroshttp://www.speedsolving.com/forum/editpost.php?p=1005161&do=editposts.

Edit: Literally the next solve New PB singe: 7.16. I can't reconstruct, I might have missscrambled. It didn't help the AO5 because the first solve was the fastest.


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Edit: Literally the next solve New PB singe: 7.16. I can't reconstruct, *I might have scrambled*.


You aren't even sure whether you scrambled it? Of course you got a PB then!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 6, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.98 Average of 5. First sub 10 in about a week. Two 2GLLS an easy Xcross.
> 
> Edit: Literally the next solve New PB singe: 7.16. I can't reconstruct, *I might have scrambled.* It didn't help the AO5 because the first solve was the fastest.



What?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 6, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> What?



Misscrambled. Fixed.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 6, 2014)

6x6 Average of 12: 4:03.94


Spoiler



1. 4:00.92 3f2 b 3u' r' B2 f' R' u' R F2 b 3r L u F2 U' L' 3r2 r' D u U2 b2 3r2 d r2 3u' 3r' B L2 R' U2 3f2 3u U' d F f r' u 3f b d l' B' F l' L F' 3r2 D2 F U' F 3u R F2 3r' b' d' u' r l' F' 3r' 3u B2 l' B r2 d f' b' d u2 D 3r l 3f f 
2. (3:45.25) d2 3u2 u b2 U' d u' l2 L' D' l b R' D2 B L' 3r R2 d u2 3f L2 r f b' L2 3u' d' F2 B' U' r' D2 l2 B2 u f2 b2 D' U d u r' 3f' L d2 f2 d U' 3r 3u R2 b' r l' 3u 3r B b2 L2 r B' r 3u' L D2 l 3u' B 3f' d' l' 3f2 u' D l2 r f 3f2 L2 
3. 3:50.46 b' l' D2 b R2 3u B2 d u' f2 3r' b' U2 u' l L 3r2 B r D2 R 3f2 F' 3r2 d' 3u' f' d R d 3r' f' 3r L2 b f' u' F2 r' L' R2 3f2 d F B 3r' u' U' F' d2 R 3u' R2 3r2 L' l2 b2 3u l F2 r' F2 D 3r f' 3f' B' D2 3r' L u 3u' d2 b2 f B U2 F' B2 d' 
4. 3:46.25 b' F' U2 l2 R u U' 3u' f2 r2 L2 f2 B2 u b' u' D 3f 3u' u l2 u b r2 f' D B' R b d 3u f2 L R u 3f' l' 3f2 D f2 b2 3r2 f2 U2 3r 3f D L u2 L' l 3r' F D r F' 3u2 u' d B' L' u U' D' F' f B' 3r2 d' D2 R2 r D L' D' r 3r' D d u' 
5. 4:10.51 R 3u2 u2 R 3u2 F l r L2 B2 r' U2 u' r2 3u' F2 d2 3f 3u' F B2 l2 D f' 3f' D B' D' F2 l2 F' 3r2 b' R' 3r' F L2 l2 r b r2 B' R2 r' b2 3u U d r' 3r 3u u D 3r' 3u2 r2 L2 b' u' 3u2 D' R2 l F2 L b B F2 3u2 u L' D2 3f2 l' B' F2 u2 D' B 3f2 
6. 3:52.79 R2 l2 b' U2 3u' L' U r2 u' B d r2 B2 D' F2 U2 b' B' r' 3r B2 r' b2 d u f2 u d' R 3r' l L d' u f2 R' U' f2 l' u' U' f2 3f2 d' l2 d' B U' B' 3f' u F' B 3r U' 3r2 U' 3u F' 3r' u' F R r2 u2 B' D B' D' R' r2 L2 u' L' 3u' l' B2 u 3r2 L2 
7. (4:42.63) 3f2 l' B2 3u' u' U r D' B' l R' U 3f' b2 L2 D' 3u2 B2 3r' U r R2 3u2 l2 D2 3f d' l D2 b' l' r2 3u 3r' F2 d' U2 3f' b' l2 r' D2 3u2 r f D R B' l' 3u f u' 3f2 D2 b L d 3u2 D u r' B' F2 l L f2 R' 3r2 U2 3f2 r L F2 f2 3r l' 3u2 f2 u' L' 
8. 4:20.25 R' 3r L b U2 u' d F' 3u2 f 3u f 3f F U' u f2 L' F2 d2 3r2 3u' 3r b2 L D' u' 3r B' U' u' 3f2 B2 u2 3f b' L2 3f2 3r' l' r' F d' L' D' d2 F' U' B2 3r R2 3f' d R' U2 L' 3u2 r2 U' 3f2 3r D' 3f U' l2 R' F d' l2 3f2 F 3r' B' b' f R' 3f' 3u' 3f2 B2 
9. 4:13.95 R' D B' R' b' L u2 d2 B d 3f 3r D' 3u r' R' U 3r D2 b' r2 U' d 3u2 3r D R2 d' U2 r2 U l2 3f U' 3f2 l2 r R2 u' D r' 3u2 R 3f2 L 3u' l F d B R l F' 3r2 3u L f U' L U u2 l' 3r' U b2 B2 D2 r' b 3f2 d2 3u 3r2 u U 3f u2 f 3f' U 
10. 4:01.69 b2 L' b R' f2 3r U2 D B' 3u2 l' U2 D f' B b2 l2 U2 r' D R' B' b' U2 R' d b R d' l2 F2 d2 3r' B' f' b F' 3r2 r' d r2 3u2 l2 F R B2 L 3f' d' B F r2 R' 3r B' L' F' l 3u L2 B' 3f U d2 3f2 3u D2 U2 3r2 b2 l' F2 D' l' 3u2 u r2 L 3r' U 
11. 4:16.81 F f 3u L' d2 3r' R' b u2 U 3f2 F' R2 l d b L' d' r l' B2 3u B l2 3f' u2 l R 3u' D' d' l' B2 l f2 u 3r' d' 3r' F2 B 3f d2 f D u F' r' d 3f U2 u2 L2 R' d' R' d D R' l2 U 3u u2 R' F' r2 f U2 B' R2 l' B' 3r' b L2 3r' d2 r2 L R' 
12. 4:05.77 B2 3u2 u D 3r2 d2 b2 B2 D' F' L' b2 f 3u2 B' D r l R d' l' F2 3r b2 r' 3r' u B L2 3u2 F 3r' L2 3f2 F' d' u' U2 r b f' R' d' u' U' B2 d' r' 3r' f r2 3r2 3u2 R' F f2 L' f2 F u 3r2 U' F' R2 3u' L' u2 U' d 3r' f' r2 3f2 u B2 F' u U2 f R'



Holy. I've never gotten so many sub 4s in a row. Also sub-4 avg of 5

EDIT: First OH in a week
Session average: 21.79
1. 20.32 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' B' R B2 U2 F R U L B2 
2. 25.02 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L R2 D R2 F2 D L2 U F' 
3. 20.02 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' F U B U2 R B2 R' D' B 
4. (18.66) L2 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' F' R2 B' D F2 U L' B F2 
5. (29.28) F R F2 D' B2 R F' D B2 L' F2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 F' R2 L2 D2 B2 

My consistency has improved /sarcasm


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

sub-0.5

8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.437, 7 moves, 16.018tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




25316478

LDRUULL



E: Just realised I'm leaving for Euros tonight and I haven't done Mega or BLD for months (and no success in BLD for even longer than that... and no MBLD since a long time ago).
First mega attempt: 3:46.93, much better than when I last tried. I think. I can't even remember.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 6, 2014)

Not a PB, but thought of posting!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-6
avg of 12: 17.74

Time List:
1. 15.91 B R' B' R' U2 B2 D F R' B' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 
2. 17.02 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' D' B R' D L D2 U' L F2 D 
3. (15.19) U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' B' L' R B2 D' B' R2 B F2 D 
4. (22.23) D B' R F2 L' F' B' D' L U' R2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B D2 F R2 B 
5. 15.76 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 B' L' D2 L2 D L B' U R2 U 
6. 19.23 F' D2 F L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F2 U B U B2 R F2 L2 U' F D2 
7. 15.83 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F L2 U' F D2 B L U2 F2 D' R2 U2 
8. 18.64 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' D' B' L2 U2 R D2 L' D L2 B 
9. 18.05 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' B' U B2 R2 U2 F' R' B2 U2 
10. 18.82 F2 L2 U B2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' D B L' B' D2 B2 L' D' R2 
11. 19.56 U D' B2 L' D' R' B L' U2 F' U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 
12. 18.58 B2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 R' F2 L2 R' D' F' U' B L' F U R B' D2 B'

Improving at a good rate. I will start learning full OLL when I hit 17 sec avg. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 6, 2014)

Did an ao50 after a bunch of easy maths. Now time for history. 
Yay I'm still sub-16. All on my mini zhanchi which isn't that good.

number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.42
worst time: 18.92

current mean of 3: 15.79 (σ = 1.29)
best mean of 3: 13.70 (σ = 0.49)

current avg5: 16.41 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 14.61 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 16.55 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 15.36 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 15.94 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 15.93



Spoiler



Session average: 15.94
1. 16.13 F2 R D2 B R2 D2 L F2 U B' D2 F' R' F2 D F B' D' F B2 R L B' F2 R 
2. 14.04 F' B R' L2 F U L' B' F' U F' L' B R' L2 B' R F R F' R' U F L' F2 
3. 13.01 L2 U' F' U L2 U2 B L' R D L' B' R2 L U2 D2 L2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 U' L F2 
4. 14.04 B2 R2 B' R L D2 B2 F R' L' U2 B' D B F R' B' D R B L' U B U2 L' 
5. 18.05 F' L2 U' R B2 L B' U2 B2 R' L2 D2 U L' F' D2 F' U L' R B' L U' R L 
6. 16.88 F U R B F2 L' R2 F B2 U2 D2 R L2 B2 U L F L B D2 U2 L' U' F' D 
7. 14.08 F' U' F' L' R' F2 R B' R' U2 R2 L U2 B F R F L2 B2 U2 R L B2 D F2 
8. 13.35 U L R' D U B' R2 L B D2 B R2 U' F2 R B2 U2 D F2 L2 U2 D R F' B' 
9. 17.65 U' D2 F' U' D F' D' U' B D' R2 L B2 L D2 B' L D2 F R' L B2 F U' L' 
10. 16.11 R2 B2 U2 D L R2 D' U R2 F2 U2 R2 F R F L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 B2 R' L2 U 
11. 15.14 L B2 D U' B2 U2 L U' L2 U D2 F B U2 B F D' F R2 D R' U D2 L' F2 
12. 16.21 F U' B2 U2 D R L2 U2 F U B' R2 F2 B' D' R U' R2 F' D U2 L' R2 B' U 
13. 17.07 D2 F D2 L' B2 D2 U F' L U' R' D R' U' R U2 F' B2 L F2 D' F' R2 F2 R2 
14. 15.56 F D2 B2 F' R L2 B' F L' B' U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 U2 B R2 U B R2 L 
15. 16.98 R B D L U2 D2 L2 D B U L2 U B' L2 B' L2 F D' B2 U2 B U2 F U' L 
16. 18.10 U2 B' U2 L' D2 F U' R' B2 D2 L' F' B D U R2 B L' U' R L' U2 R U' R 
17. 16.59 D' B D L2 R2 B R F' B2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 B' L2 R' U' L' B U2 D R' D2 F' 
18. 15.30 R' U B2 D' L U R' D2 L' B' L' F L B2 D2 U F2 D' L R2 F' L' R2 F' U' 
19. 12.49 F' L2 B' F L D' R2 L F' B U2 R B2 U2 L R2 B2 D' U2 B U' F B L2 F2 
20. 17.88 D F D R B2 R F2 B2 R' F U2 L' D2 U L' B2 R' L F' U B' R2 D R' B 
21. 14.51 L2 F' L' U' D' R' L' F' L' R F' B2 R U B U F D' L2 F' L' F U B F 
22. 15.10 B D2 F D B' R' B F' U2 L' B L2 R F2 R2 D' L D2 R2 U L B2 F' D L 
23. 14.23 U' F2 D U R' B2 U' B2 R F R2 L U' L R2 D2 F B' U D L R' U2 R2 B 
24. 16.56 U2 B' R2 L D' R2 U' L D' B' R2 F' B L2 D' F2 L' B F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B 
25. 15.98 U2 R' F R' D U2 L2 F' L' D2 R2 B' R' L2 F2 B2 D2 L D' L R' F2 U D2 B2 
26. 16.15 U R' D2 B' L U' D2 F' L2 U F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F L' U2 D' L' F' D F L' F2 
27. (12.42) L' F2 D L2 B U2 R' F' B2 D F' D2 F' D2 L U' D' B' U L2 D' U' L R D 
28. 16.91 D' B R2 L U' R2 F2 R' L D2 B L' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' L U2 B' F' L U F' 
29. 16.33 U2 F' B2 D' L2 U' D' F U' R' D2 L' F2 D' L2 U' B2 U' D' B D' L2 R' U2 R2 
30. 17.74 D' U' R U F' D' L' F2 L2 U R' L' U D2 R' L' F U' F' R2 L D' L F' B 
31. 15.97 L2 R' U2 D R' D' L' R' B2 U B R' B F2 U' L' D' U L2 F2 L' U R' U2 D2 
32. 18.26 F D L' F' R' F D2 L U' B F R' D2 U B' F' L2 U' R' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R 
33. 16.55 B2 L2 D R U2 F R2 F L' R D U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' L' B2 U R' F' L2 B' R 
34. 16.35 R' B' U D2 F' B' L' U F2 L R U2 D2 B' D' B' D2 U' R' F2 L2 U2 F D2 R 
35. 15.03 F U' F' L' D' R2 B2 U2 F' U L U' F2 D U2 F' D2 F2 B' D' R2 B' U' D2 R2 
36. 15.59 B' D F' U2 L2 B2 L' D L2 D L F B D2 L R B2 L2 B2 U' L F' L' F2 R 
37. 15.22 B2 D R' L U2 D F2 B L' D' U2 F R B' L B' F D2 U' F' L' F L2 D F 
38. 15.31 F D' U F D' R B2 L' D' U F2 R B L' U2 R2 B2 R D2 R' U2 D' B' R' L' 
39. (18.92) U' B F' D' B2 F R2 U L2 U2 R L2 U F' B' L2 F' L' U' R2 B2 R' L2 F2 U' 
40. 16.62 F' L B U2 D L' D' F2 L R2 D B F' L F D' L B2 U2 F R' U2 R L2 D 
41. 17.35 L F' R2 B' D U R L U' D' F D R B2 L' F2 D L' B R' L2 B' U2 F2 B 
42. 16.18 F' U' B' F D L' D2 L2 F2 U D2 F L2 R2 F U2 D2 B2 U' R2 B L2 D L B' 
43. 17.13 F2 U2 R' L F2 L2 R2 U L' U R2 L2 B' U' D F2 R' L2 U2 R2 F' R' L' F2 R 
44. 13.12 U' B2 F' D U' R L' D U' F' U2 L R B2 L' R' B D U B2 L' R2 F2 R2 B 
45. 16.74 B2 L B2 F L2 D' B' F2 U2 L D F2 R L2 F2 R F L2 U B2 L F B D F' 
46. 17.50 F' B' U R' L B R' F L U' D2 L D' L D2 B2 D' U' L' F2 R2 B2 R B' F 
47. 16.58 D R L B D2 L' U D F2 B U' D B D' B2 R' B' L2 U2 L' U2 R' B' L F' 
48. 17.59 F D2 U2 F' U' L B L' D' L B R2 B' F2 L B R2 D L U D F2 D F2 L' 
49. 14.62 D U2 R' F D U2 R2 U L U' F2 D' R D F2 R F D' R B' F' R2 B D2 F 
50. 15.15 L U2 L D' U' F' U' L U B' R' U L2 D' U F2 D B' F' U B2 D' R D' B'



19. 12.49 F' L2 B' F L D' R2 L F' B U2 R B2 U2 L R2 B2 D' U2 B U' F B L2 F2 
y2 D U F2 y R F' R' F2 // X-CROSS [7/7]
U' R' U' R // F2L-2 [4/11]
y U2 L' U L U2 L U' (L' //F2L-3 [8/19]
L') U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L-4 + WV [7-1/25]
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 //PLL [17/42]

44/12.49 = 3.58 TPS


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-6
avg of 12: 4.06


Time List:
1. (2.28) L U' B L U' B R' L' 
2. 3.96 U B R U' B' L U' R' 
3. 3.83 U L U' L' B' U R' B L 
4. 3.60 B' U B' L R L' R B U' 
5. 6.49 L' B' U' R' B L B' U L 
6. 4.30 U' B' R' L U B' L B' R 
7. 3.55 R' U' B U' L' B L' U' 
8. 3.34 R U' R L' U B' U' L' U' 
9. 4.51 U' B' U' R L' B' L R' B' 
10. 4.15 U' L' U' R U' L' R L' 
11. (7.84) R' B' L' B U R L' U' 
12. 2.87 U L U L' U B' U R' U'

on cam. the counting 6


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

4. 18.34 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 B L' U' F' D R' B' D' L2 U2

z2
u L U y' L R' B2'
d' z' U L' U' z
U L' U L U' y' z' U L' U' z
U L' U L U' L' U L
y' U' L' U L' L' x U' L' U x'
U' U' L' U U L U L' U L U U

Nearly did U' L U L' U L U2 L' for OLL, but saw I could force a skip.

E: 21.16 Mo3.
3. 21.42 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L D' U2 B R2 U2 B L D2 B D2
4. 18.34 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 B L' U' F' D R' B' D' L2 U2
5. 23.72 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U R B F R' D L D2 R D' F2 L2

Can't reconstruct the third solve unfortunately, but it was probably TPS PB. LL was L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' -> A perm.

E2: I'm not very good at Ao5s 
2. 34.70 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B F' D B2 D2 L F U' R2
3. 21.42 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L D' U2 B R2 U2 B L D2 B D2
4. 18.34 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 B L' U' F' D R' B' D' L2 U2
5. 23.72 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U R B F R' D L D2 R D' F2 L2
6. 25.98+ B2 D F2 R2 D R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B D' R2 L' B' R2 U' R' F' R
7. 34.97 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 U2 F' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U' B2 L F U2

Still 23.71 PB Ao5, but should've been a lot better.

E3: yay
56. 17.13 R2 D' L2 D U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L' U' B L2 D U L' U R L'

z2 // Inspection (movecounts in stm/etm, different to usual, but I want to know etps and how lol the scramble was)
M' U' D2' x' // Cross (3/4)
z' L' L' U L U' L z L U L' // F2L-1 (8/11)
U U z' U' L U z L' U L // F2L-2 (7/10)
z' U' L' L' U U L U' // F2L-3 (5/8)
x' L' U L' U' // F2L-4 (4/5)
z U F' L' U L U L' U' L F U U // 1lLL (11/13)

Total 38 STM, but 51/17.13 = 2.98 ETPS.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 6, 2014)

9.293 avg12 on 3x3! WTF! 7.795 Full step single with G perm and a pause!


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 7, 2014)

pb 3x3 ao5 25.00
1. 24.47 B2 D' F' R D2 B' U' F2 R D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F R2 D2 F' B2
2. (32.45) L2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L R' B2 R' B' R' U R' D2 B2 D' L' B U
3. 26.02 U B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B' D' R' D E' L D B U2
4. 24.50 L2 U' F2 D R2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 F R D U' B2 F R D U' L B' R D' R' D2
5. (21.11) D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 B' U' B2 D2 L R U' R B D R'
moyu aolong v2
generated w/ qqtimer
sub-25 pls


----------



## qaz (Aug 7, 2014)

yay

Average of 5: 6.96
1. 6.81 (-1, -5) / (4, 0) / (1, -1) / (2, 5) / (-1) / (5) / (-2) / (4) / (5) / (-3) / UdUU
2. 6.78 (3, 1) / (0, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, -3) / (1) / (3) / (-3) / (5) / (-5) / (5) / UUdd
3. (8.68) (1, 4) / (-1, -1) / (-1, -2) / (1, -5) / (-2) / (-3) / (0) / (0) / (2) / (-2) / UUUd
4. (6.49) (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, 5) / (-4) / (0) / (1) / (1) / (5) / (-5) / UdUU
5. 7.28 (0, -4) / (4, 4) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (3) / (-4) / (-1) / (-4) / (4) / (5) / dUdd

also a good ao12 but not pb

(9.83), 8.79, 6.81, 6.78, 8.68, (6.49), 7.28, 8.56, 8.23, 8.12, 8.32, 6.84 = 7.84


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 Average of 12: 4:03.94
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Damn, you're catching up to me a lot.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 7, 2014)

Average of 5: 14.29
1. (25.41) D2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L U' F L2 D' B2 L' R
2. 14.76 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F U' L' D2 U L D' B R' U2 F2
3. 13.88 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R D2 L' U' R F L B U2 F
4. 14.23 B2 L B2 R' B2 R U2 L F2 D2 L2 U L2 R' D' L F D2 R F2
5. (12.84) B2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D L B R' B2 L2 D2 L2 U B D 

wtf my pb was 14.96 before this


----------



## Lid (Aug 7, 2014)

Finally a new Sq-1 a12 PB (old PB was from 2010):

(17.245), (26.483[p]), 18.439, 18.459, 20.579[p], 19.393, 21.168, 19.342, 19.746, 18.059[p], 18.296, 23.205 = *19.669*



Spoiler: Scambles



Average of 12: 19.669
1. (17.245) (4, 3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0)
2. (26.483[p]) (1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, -4) / (0, -4) /
3. 18.439 (1, 3) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -1) / (1, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) /
4. 18.459 (-2, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, -5) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -3) / (6, 0)
5. 20.579[p] (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) /
6. 19.393 (1, 0) / (5, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0)
7. 21.168 (1, 0) / (-3, 6) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (5, -2) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0)
8. 19.342 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -1) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0)
9. 19.746 (-3, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -4) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -2) / (-1, 0) /
10. 18.059[p] (-2, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) /
11. 18.296 (4, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -1)
12. 23.205 (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0)


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 7, 2014)

2BLD sucess yay!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 7, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-7
avg of 12: 9.16 (stackmat)

Time List:
1. (6.90) B R' L' U B R B U L' 
2. 8.93 L U R L U' B' R' U 
3. (17.77) B L B' L B R B' U' 
4. 8.42 L' B' L' B L' B U R' B' 
5. 10.33 R' L R' B' L' U' B' R' 
6. 9.24 U R' L' U L' U' B' L U' 
7. 8.71 R U' B' L U L U R L' 
8. 10.67 B' U B L' B R' B' R B 
9. 8.71 L B U' R U' B R' U' 
10. 8.55 L R' B' L U B' R U' R' 
11. 8.21 R U B' L B' U' L U 
12. 9.79 R' L' R' U' R U' R U' L


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2014)

qaz said:


> yay
> 
> Average of 5: 6.96
> 1. 6.81 (-1, -5) / (4, 0) / (1, -1) / (2, 5) / (-1) / (5) / (-2) / (4) / (5) / (-3) / UdUU
> ...



Woah gj


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2014)

number of times: 125/125
best time: 2.42
worst time: 11.06

current avg5: 5.07 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 3.31 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 4.60 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 3.70 (σ = 0.83)

current avg50: 4.25 (σ = 0.96)
best avg50: 4.13 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 4.27 (σ = 0.83)
best avg100: 4.23 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 4.27 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 4.38

First big stackmatted pyraminx session in ages. I think a sub 4 avg100 is possible with some practice


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 7, 2014)

Pb OH single 
5. (13.65) L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F D2 F U2 B L D' U2 R


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 7, 2014)

My 1,000th post 

Please don't delete this :|


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2014)

number of times: 151/151
best time: 2.26
worst time: 8.81

current avg5: 4.14 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 3.35 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 4.48 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 3.67 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 4.31 (σ = 0.86)
best avg50: 4.01 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 4.24 (σ = 0.84)
best avg100: 4.13 (σ = 0.84)

session avg: 4.22 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 4.28

The avg100 is 0.07 slower than PB. Ties my official PB


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 7, 2014)

36.61 ao100, meh
nevertheless, it is still pb in a way


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> 36.61 ao100, meh



Yau?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Yau?



yep


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 7, 2014)

Got inspired to get colour neutral.
Here is AO50 with green cross. Colour Neutrality is difficult than it seems
Just started CN today so pretty Happy with this



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-7
avg of 50: 37.49

Time List:
1. 54.32 B' R' F L B2 U F D R U2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D R2 
2. 40.76 U B D R2 F' L B2 U' R' F R' D2 L2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 R' 
3. 50.46 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U R D L' F R2 U F2 L' B F' 
4. 36.30 B' R2 F' D2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 B D' R F2 L D2 R2 B' 
5. 34.38 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 F2 L D2 L U2 F L' U B2 U2 R 
6. 28.15 L2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F R' B2 U' B L U F' L' U 
7. 44.67 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 F' D U2 F' L' B L D2 L U 
8. (24.15) U' D R' U F2 D' L B R' D L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 
9. 41.54 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D L2 B R2 U L' U' F' U B' R2 U 
10. 30.72 L' F U' R' B2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 
11. (27.53) U2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R2 D' F' D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U' R U' 
12. 31.78 R U2 B D' L U F2 L2 F' L' F' D2 F' U2 F2 L2 F R2 B R2 
13. 36.14 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' U B D' R' D' L R' B F' U2 
14. 34.63 L' D2 U2 L' D2 L R B2 D2 R' B2 D L U B D' U2 R2 F' D' 
15. 43.01 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' L' D L B' F' U' R U 
16. 33.85 U' D2 B2 U B2 L2 D F' L F L2 F D2 R2 F R2 F' U2 D2 
17. (1:03.04) U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2 F' U L' F2 U F' U' 
18. 31.35 U L2 U R2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 R F' R B D2 F' L' R U2 F' 
19. 37.19 B2 L B R B U F' R' D' R' D2 R' F2 B2 R F2 D2 L' B2 R 
20. 43.28 L2 F2 B' R2 B' R D' R' L F2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' 
21. 46.98 F2 U2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 B' R2 B' L D' B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D' 
22. 30.89 F2 D2 F R2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 R F' D' U' F' U2 R' B' R' U2 F' 
23. 50.63 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U B U' R U' F2 R2 
24. 33.66 L' B2 D2 R' D2 L2 R F2 R' D R' U2 F' U2 R' U R2 D2 U' 
25. 29.92 L F2 R F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U B' D' L D' R D F D U 
26. 46.18 R F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 F L D' L' R B2 F' U B2 U 
27. 46.32 D F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' L B' F' R B2 L D' B D2 L' 
28. 28.74 B D' L D R2 D' F U L2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' D B2 
29. 39.33 U B2 D2 L2 U' R D F2 L' U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F 
30. 32.92 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L B' L2 F2 D R D' F R U' F 
31. 42.94 U2 D2 F' B' U' L2 B L F D2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 D R2 U' R2 
32. (55.60) F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R F D2 L' R' D B' U F' R' 
33. (58.82) U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L D' L D2 R2 B' L D2 R' F U' 
34. 27.79 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 D L R2 D' R U B F' U B2 
35. 29.91 B' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L U' B' D2 U2 F' L' B U B 
36. 32.51 D L D L2 B2 R F' B' D2 L B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 
37. 37.01 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L D2 L' D2 L B' D L2 F2 D F' U' B' D F 
38. 28.85 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 F D B' L2 B' D B L U 
39. 44.24 U D F' U' D2 R U R' F' R D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' 
40. (24.77) L B2 U2 F L F U2 D' L' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 U2 
41. 34.33 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U F U2 R' F2 U R' B2 F' L' B 
42. 28.69 B2 R2 D' F' D L B' D' B U' D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 
43. 30.92 B' D R' F' R2 U2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 B D2 B2 R2 
44. 39.39 F' R2 B D2 U2 F' L2 F L2 R2 D F' L B2 D' R B D U2 B 
45. 46.22 F L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U B R' U L D B2 D F' R' 
46. 49.40 U2 B L2 B R2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B' U' B' D' F D2 L' U2 R' D F 
47. 37.16 R F' R' B R B D2 R' D L B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 R F2 B2 
48. 33.68 B' D2 R L' D' R2 F' U B R' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R D2 L D2 L' 
49. 29.29 U' R2 U F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F R' D F' R2 D2 L D F R 
50. 39.15 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U F R' B F' L' D L2 D' F2 L2



Changes my goals, instead of learning OLL, I am going to be colour neutral by the end of september


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 7, 2014)

Lid said:


> Finally a new Sq-1 a12 PB (old PB was from 2010):
> 
> (17.245), (26.483[p]), 18.439, 18.459, 20.579[p], 19.393, 21.168, 19.342, 19.746, 18.059[p], 18.296, 23.205 = *19.669*
> 
> ...



That's a long time! ;p


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-7
avg of 12: 3.83


Time List:
1. 4.12 U' L U R' B R' B R' U' 
2. 4.14 L R' U B U' R' U' R U 
3. 3.95 U' L U R B' U L R 
4. 3.77 R L' B U L B' L' R L 
5. (1.64) L U' L R L B U L B' 
6. 3.56 L' U R U B R B' U' L' 
7. (7.39) B U' R' U B U' R' U' 
8. 5.29 B R U B' R' B' R' L' U' 
9. 2.43 L R U L' B U' R' L 
10. 2.32 R' U R' L' B U' R' L 
11. 4.56 U R L' U L' B' R' L' R' 
12. 4.16 U' B' U R L R' U B

on cam. finally.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-7
> avg of 12: 3.83
> 
> 
> ...



Niceeeeee


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2014)

aolong v2 stuff on cam

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-7
avg of 12: 9.00


Time List:
1. (6.82) R2 U L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U' B' R' D2 F' R2 B' U' B' R 
2. 11.14 D2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F' L' B2 D B2 F2 R D R' B 
3. 9.96 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 L U2 R2 F R2 U' R F' R D R B U2 
4. 10.44 F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D F2 R' U' L' B F' R U' L2 D' R 
5. 8.19 L' D2 R' U D R D' R F' U2 F2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 U 
6. 8.83 B' R2 U' F' B2 R D' B L' B' R F2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L' D2 
7. (11.88) R2 B2 U2 B F2 U2 B D2 U2 F' D2 U' L D' F' D' L2 R' B' F' D 
8. 8.30 B R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D B' F2 L' U2 F2 U B D B2 
9. 9.58 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 F R B2 D2 B U2 B' D' B2 F 
10. 7.34 B' D L2 F2 R L' F' D F' U B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 
11. 7.78 U2 D' F U F2 U B2 U B U2 L F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 
12. 8.42 U' L' F U' D F2 B' U L' D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2
counting 11's can go die


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> counting 11's can go die


i like counting 11s


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2014)

apparently I can't edit

so close to PB
35. 17.86 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L' U2 R2 B' D2 R' B2 R U L'

x2 y // Inspection
D' L' L' U' L' // Cross (5/5) (setup F2L-1)
U U z' U' L' U // F2L-1 (5/10)
U L' L' U' z U' L U L' // F2L-2 (8/18)
U z' U L' U' z U U y L U' L' // F2L-3 (9/27)
y' z' U L' U' L' L' U L U' // F2L-4 (8/35)
z U F' L' U' L U F // OLL (7/42) (saw this would permute corners)
U L' L' U' L' U' L U L U L U' L U2 // PLL (14/56)

could've AUFed the other way before PLL to save a U2
I think sup-3 TPS is good for me...?


----------



## Phillip1847 (Aug 7, 2014)

56.97 4x4 single. First sub 1 w00t


----------



## qaz (Aug 7, 2014)

maybe "nonluckiest" sub-10?

9.79 B' F' R2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D2 U2 R' B2 R F R B L2 B' U' R2 F' D2 R2 U' F

x2 y'
B' D L R' F R2
y R U' R' y U' R' U R
R U' R' U y' R' U R
L' U' L y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' R' U R U' R' U R
U' F R U R' U' R F' r U' R' U' r'
U2 x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D


----------



## TheCuber23 (Aug 7, 2014)

First sub-20 Ao12!! (also I got a new Ao5 PB...)
1. (17.323) 2. (22.199) 3. 20.152 4. 19.905 5. 22.070 6. 17.671 7. 19.604 8. 19.819 9. 18.272 10. 21.104 11. 21.099 12. 19.469


----------



## Torch (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow. Wasn't expecting this.

best time: 11.21
worst time: 27.09

current avg5: 17.80 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 15.41 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 17.69 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 16.21 (σ = 1.01)

current avg100: 17.15 (σ = 1.63)
best avg100: 16.95 (σ = 1.54)

My previous bests were 12.59/15.48/16.26/17.46.


----------



## qaz (Aug 8, 2014)

13.32 ao100


Spoiler



9.90, 11.74, 11.02, 17.37, 12.39, 13.46, 15.67, 12.79, 15.11, 15.15, 12.21, 14.51, 13.83, 10.39, 11.77, 16.57, 14.73, 15.00, 13.32, 12.07, 12.63, 10.32, 13.28, 15.16, 14.40, 13.48, 12.25, 13.38, 17.02, 13.85, 14.42, 12.67, 8.78, 12.57, 13.19, 13.26, 15.18, 19.42, 12.82, 13.30, 14.61, 12.83, 12.59, 13.75, 13.83, 15.63, 10.26, 15.01, 14.13, 13.90, 11.38, 13.19, 10.83, 16.80, 12.44, 10.55, 12.31, 13.29, 12.88, 12.87, 13.87, 12.77, 12.00, 14.34, 12.79, 10.96, 13.16, 14.19, 13.02, 12.85, 14.18, 12.92, 11.80, 13.63, 14.11, 14.50, 15.17, 11.77, 9.23, 15.47, 12.32, 12.36, 12.11, 11.70, 13.54, 15.69, 11.21, 12.95, 15.21, 14.12, 12.99, 12.80, 14.43, 9.55, 16.66, 16.39, 14.20, 11.66, 13.03, 15.02





Spoiler: some good singles



first fullstep sub-9 i think

8.78 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L R2 B' D' F2 U' F' D' U R' D

x2 y'
U R' F B' D2 R'
R U' R2 U R
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U' R U R' U R U' R'
y U R' U R U2 R' U R
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

first sub-10 with f-perm lol

9.23 D R2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 U L U2 R U B D' R D2 

L F B D' R2 D'
R' U R y U' R U' R'
y' U R U R' y' U R' U' R
U R U R' y' U R' U' R
U F R U R' U' F'
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'


----------



## p2pcmlp (Aug 8, 2014)

Megaminx

1:09.74 single
1:15.21 avg5
1:16.25 avg12
1:20.14 avg25


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 8, 2014)

Pedro Roque just got a sub 50 5x5 single with Yau.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 8, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Pedro Roque just got a sub 50 5x5 single with Yau.



Official?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Average of 12: 4:11.40
1. 4:05.97 L' 3r 3f2 B2 D l2 d 3f2 u2 D2 d 3u' 3r' d F 3u2 u2 F r2 L U L' U2 R' l2 3f2 r2 D F 3r2 u2 3f' 3u D' 3r' b L l2 B F f2 u' b 3r' r f 3f D F2 L2 F2 U l2 R2 b D2 F2 b2 3u l' 3f r d u D' b l2 U B U f' u2 b B2 L d2 L l2 B' r 
2. 3:53.73 3r u' 3f2 b2 r' 3u2 d2 f B l 3u' 3f L B r' L2 R U2 u d2 L R2 3f' F' l B2 U' L' 3r2 u2 B D' f2 r' u2 L' B' R2 3u2 d2 f' r' u l2 R' F2 D' 3r l R 3u B f r2 D L2 r2 3f' 3u2 3f' B2 l b 3r' f' R F2 d U' f U2 3u' d2 l' B2 3r 3f 3r' u' L2 
3. (3:48.53) b' F l' R B' l2 u' F 3r2 l F U' B d' U 3u' 3r' r' l' B 3f u d' r2 d2 l' R2 3r b D2 f U' R D' U' F 3r B U' u' l 3u' U D B' l2 3f 3u' f 3f2 L2 3r' F2 D f2 u L' f' l2 u2 d2 B' D2 B2 R2 b F' B2 r U2 L 3r' U' F' f2 d' f L2 3u2 f 
4. 4:18.73 L2 3u l' r2 b' L2 r' f' l2 3r2 f B2 d2 3r2 u' 3u2 r F u' D2 b' R' 3u2 l' b u' F U2 R 3f' R2 r2 u' 3f2 r2 B b R2 U' r U' l2 u2 F L f' F2 r' u2 b' r' b2 F f' l' r d u 3f U' 3r' b' 3r2 D' 3u2 b' U2 l' d U' 3r2 3f 3r F b2 B2 3f2 L U2 b2 
5. 4:11.25 U2 D2 u2 L' B' L 3u 3f2 L2 3u u2 f2 d L F2 D' 3r2 f2 U2 B2 3r U d l r R 3f2 B2 b' d2 L2 3f F d 3u2 U l2 R' 3r2 B l2 U' d D2 R2 f2 3f' d2 l2 D F D 3r' R2 3f F2 3u F' D' d' b2 D u' b2 3r D b' u' d' f2 L 3r2 D' 3r u F2 d' U F2 3f 
6. (4:28.63) U2 R 3u f B' L l U2 R d f' 3r' u' l 3r' 3u' R' L' f2 r' b f L2 3r u' 3f' d' F2 3u' l2 U d 3r2 3f' d2 R r' d' 3u L2 D' b2 u2 3r b' U D2 L2 R f2 u2 3f2 3r' d' 3r' B2 f F2 3r b2 r2 R' 3f' U' B' U' L2 3u' d f2 L U' l2 d' r b' L F' B2 3r' 
7. 3:57.54 F2 L f' 3f r' B' L2 D2 L' u2 f 3r' F b2 f2 3f2 r' 3f2 3r2 R' 3f2 b2 F' R2 r2 B l B D U2 L2 3r' F u r B' R2 b 3f' l' b 3r B' R2 d2 D l 3r r2 u' l 3f' b r' B' l2 3f2 3u2 L d F' R' 3f' 3u' F' 3f' U u' f' R' 3r F' L2 l2 r R' b D' R' u2 
8. 4:13.63 r u F2 R' F2 r' R' B2 3f2 3u' l F' 3u' F' 3f' B2 U F' r l' u2 F' u2 U' F B' d l R2 u D2 d' r2 l U 3r' b R2 L' U b2 F D R2 r' F D2 b' u' r 3f2 f2 u' 3r2 3f' l f U' F f R2 D' u 3u' F2 R d' U' B' 3u L2 u2 l' r' f2 l2 3f' l2 d2 R' 
9. 4:09.26 l r2 D B 3f2 3r D' F' 3r2 3u2 u d' f2 L' D2 3u2 3f' u' f 3f' 3r' 3u R2 3u l' B2 d2 3u b' 3r2 F L F' U2 3r' D 3f2 b' F' l 3r' L2 u2 b' U' d 3u' u2 B d u2 r2 l' B2 3f f 3u L2 f U' u' r' 3u' b 3f' F2 R2 U' F d2 B' F' u2 U2 F2 3u' L B2 R' 3r 
10. 4:26.37 L l2 3r' D R2 d2 b' 3r2 3u2 3r' R2 r2 F 3f2 l r' L' b2 f D' d2 b2 f' L' b 3r2 u d R' d' f2 u l2 D L' f b2 r' 3u B D R2 3f' r2 b' R2 F' B2 b' D2 3u b R2 D' U' L2 U2 3f2 u l2 L U2 3f' 3u2 F2 U2 D' 3u2 d' F' D2 U' B2 3u' b 3r b F R B2 
11. 4:17.93 U B' b2 L 3u2 R d' l' 3f' D r L F B2 3u 3f b2 d2 3f' r2 U2 3r' d' R' d' L' d2 R 3u B' u 3u D2 3f' B b r f' 3u' f l R b' f 3r' R r' D' l u U B R d2 U' r2 L' B U' r' l 3f f 3r' D L2 d' 3f' 3r' B2 L b' U' 3r r2 B2 b2 F2 R' 3r2 
12. 4:19.60 3u2 D 3r2 F 3r R' B l2 3r 3f L2 u2 3r' R2 3f 3r' R' 3u2 f2 d' R u 3u' L' 3f F 3u r B2 f2 U2 f2 U2 l2 d' f2 l2 D' f' R f' l' 3u r 3r L' U u' r2 3u F' 3f2 d' L' B2 L' U' 3f U' u R' B2 F2 L d2 D2 b2 d l2 F2 B' L2 r2 B R' 3u b' d' R 3f 

I don't have enough stamina (physical and mental) to 6x6 for very long before my times start failing.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Official?



Nope, unofficial. Unfortunately, since an official 5x5 WR with Yau might popularize the method. He does have an official 56, though. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3PPW87qaAY

EDIT: 4:49.68 7x7 single


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.48
1. 3.45 U L' R U' L' B R' L b u' 
2. 3.68 U' L' B L' B R U R l r' b u 
3. 3.55 U' L B' U R' B' R U 
4. 3.82 B' U' R L U L R' B' l' r' u' 
5. 3.19 B R U R' L B R' L' l' b' u' 
6. 3.97 U R' L' U' R' B L' B' u 
7. (4.46) U' R B U L B' U L' r' b u 
8. 3.24 U B L B' L' B L' B' l' r b u 
9. 3.77 L' U' R' U' B L' R B' r' b 
10. (2.43) R B R L B' U' L U' l' r' 
11. 3.53 L' B' L B U B R' U 
12. 2.61 U' L B' R L U B L r' 

Yay sub 3.5  First pyra PB in months


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Actual scramble+ recon
> 
> F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' F2 U L U' R F' D' F R' D L' B'
> 
> ...



[video=youtube_share;4X8R7DVgA40]http://youtu.be/4X8R7DVgA40[/video]

I think you meant words per second xD


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 8, 2014)

They only go a few things wrong!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 8, 2014)

3x3 out of nowhere!

solves/total: 100/100, Mean: 9.729
best: 7.409 | worst: 13.319


mean of 3 
current: 9.253 (σ=0.40)
best: 8.658 (σ=1.18) 

avg5
current: 9.583 (σ=0.42) 
best: 8.996 (σ=0.29) 

avg12
current: 9.777 (σ=0.54) 
best: 9.308 (σ=0.49) 

avg50
current: 9.614 (σ=0.53) 
best: 9.609 (σ=0.51) 

avg100
current: 9.698 (σ=0.58) 
best: 9.698 (σ=0.58) 

I got three 7's! 7.493 PLL skip, 7.782 Full step and 7.409 Full step! Sad that I didn't get a 6 but I'm quite sure I can get another one soon.


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2014)

Official sub-10 and two counting 12s! 


Spoiler



Pyra


Spoiler



could be pb ao5 though; my pb ao5 is 13.11






Also got a skewb and solved it without any help except for knowing 'sledge y2 sledge' did something... didn't know what a sledge was until I found it by accident though. But knowing sledges existed helped. It took about half an hour to learn how to solve the first layer, 45 mins for the rest of it, and I now average 35-40 seconds.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 8, 2014)

Pb single with pseudo blocks: 8.93
D L2 F' U2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 F B U2 F' L' U' B2 L' R F2 D2 F L' R'


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2014)

9.69 L B' U' R' L U' B' R
First sub-10! Step 3 skip with sarah's intermediate method, which I've started learning since it turns out is what I found here was her beginners method...


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2014)

Actuallt talked to people at Euro. It's an accomplishment for me


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow. Was going to stop at 25 then got some good solves. With new aolong. And look ahead helped too. Lots of second bests

number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.41
worst time: 19.35

current mean of 3: 15.30 (σ = 0.13)
best mean of 3: 13.26 (σ = 0.87) *2nd best*

current avg5: 15.35 (σ = 0.08)
best avg5: 13.85 (σ = 0.66) *2nd best*

current avg12: 15.25 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 14.37 (σ = 0.97) *2nd best*

session avg: 15.82 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 15.82



Spoiler



Session average: 15.82
1. 17.07 B2 L' D2 B F D2 U2 F L2 F2 U' B' U' F' L' U2 L U' F U B2 U2 D' L' B2 
2. 15.77 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F B' U L' B2 U2 D2 B2 F D2 L2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 
3. 13.78 F' U2 D2 R2 D' F R2 L B' R' D' U B' L2 F' L' B' D' F' L2 F2 B2 U F U' 
4. (19.35) R2 L U' B2 F U B U2 R F U D' R U L F2 B' D F' B' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 
5. 18.80 U2 F R D2 R' B R L' F2 B' L2 D' F R' B' F U D' F2 R' U' L B2 L F' 
6. 17.59 F D B' U' B2 D' R2 U D2 R2 D' U' F' L R2 D F U F2 R L' D' R2 D2 U 
7. 18.30 U' D2 R' B2 L' R U F' U' F D2 U' R2 D' U R' U2 D F R2 F' B2 R F' B' 
8. 17.53 R2 U2 D' R D2 B' F2 R' L2 D' F R' F2 R' F D' F' U' D2 L2 B2 R' U2 L2 U 
9. 17.75 B R' B D R2 U' D2 L B2 L D' B F' D' F2 U2 B U' D2 R' L U B R' U' 
10. 14.98 B' L B2 U' R F R2 B U D2 R D2 B R U' D F D U R F2 U' B F D 
11. 17.74 U L2 R' B2 F' D2 F' R F B R U D L' U' L U' L U' R2 L2 B D L2 D 
12. 15.71 U2 B' R F U' B2 U D' F2 B2 U F2 D2 L' R B' F' R' F' L' B F D' R' L' 
13. 15.50 R2 U2 B D' B L' U' R2 L D2 U' B L D B L B2 R2 U2 B D2 U' F' R2 F2 
14. 15.79 B F' R' L' U' D B F' L2 U L D' R2 U L R' F' B' D' L F2 U' B R2 B 
15. 18.94 F U2 L2 D L2 B2 F D R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 R' D' F' D B2 F' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 
16. 17.88 L2 D' R F' U2 F U L2 U' F R F' L R2 D U2 F2 D2 F' D2 B2 L' B' D B 
17. 14.51 R L D F L' R2 D' F' B R2 D2 F U L D' U L2 B2 D U2 B U' B L' R2 
18. 16.12 R B' R2 U D' L' B L2 R U B U2 B2 F2 L' F' L2 B' F2 L U R2 B L' R' 
19. 17.09 L D' B R2 U' L' U' B R F' B2 D' U' R2 D' F R' B2 U R' U2 D2 F2 L D2 
20. 15.18 R2 U B L F2 B' U' R D2 F B2 L' F' D2 R L D' U2 B2 D L F' L B2 D' 
21. 16.23 D' U' B' D' F' L2 U L2 D' L D' F U2 L2 B U' L' D2 B U' F2 R2 F2 R' B 
22. 16.23 D F2 U L2 F D2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' B2 L2 B' F2 U' R L' B L' R2 F U D2 L 
23. 15.74 R L' U' D2 F2 B' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' L R2 B' R D B U' L R D L' F' R 
24. 16.22 D R D2 B' L' F' B' D F2 L' U2 B U2 B' F2 R L2 B2 F' D R D R' U2 R2 
25. 16.01 B F U' F2 R B2 D L U F2 L U R2 U D R U' L2 U2 R2 D F U L2 D 
26. 16.94 D F' L U B' F2 U D B2 U2 F' U L' D2 F2 B R' D2 R D' F' R F' U2 B 
27. 17.52 L F2 L D R' U F' R2 U' F L D U2 R F D U2 B2 F D' R2 U' B D2 L2 
28. 14.25 R U' F2 L2 F' U R2 F R U D B L' B2 R' L2 B2 U B' D' L2 U2 L2 D L 
29. 14.18 D L U L2 F B R' L U2 L2 F L U' R U F D' F' B2 L2 U2 B' D F B2 
30. 16.14 L R2 D' U' R D' U L' B L' B U2 D B F' U D2 R F U2 L2 R2 B F' L 
31. 14.45 R2 F U D' R2 D F2 R U L' R' B U2 L2 R' F U2 L2 D B' L U' D F B 
32. 12.93 B' F2 L2 F' B2 D' L' F B' U' L' F2 U B U L' F R2 L' F2 U' L B2 L F 
33. (12.41) D' L2 B L2 U L2 U' F D2 B2 F2 D' B' U R B2 F2 U2 B' L2 D U2 F' U' F2 
34. 15.03 B2 F U2 R' B2 D' R2 F2 B D R' L' D2 L2 D' L F2 R2 D2 F U' F' U R U' 
35. 15.16 F B L' F' D2 F R U' R F2 U D R D U2 B U' D2 F' U L' D L2 U' R2 
36. 14.41 U F2 U' F' L D2 F2 R B' L R' B L2 U2 R' L2 D' U B2 R2 D U R L' F2 
37. 15.88 R' B L2 D' B' F2 R2 L' D F2 B R2 F2 R2 F L R F B2 L' D2 L' R B' R' 
38. 14.97 U2 L F2 U' D R' F2 D2 U' R' L B' R' D2 L F' B' U' F2 L' D' B' D2 B2 L' 
39. 12.47 U' D' L F L B' U2 B2 L2 R B2 R B2 L2 F2 D F2 U D' F L2 R2 B' D' R2 
40. 15.87 U' L D' F D' L D' F B2 U L D' U' F2 D L' U R D F L U' D' R' U' 
41. 15.26 R' D2 F2 B' R' L' D L D2 U L B F' L' B D2 L F2 B L F L' B2 U B' 
42. 14.74 B' U2 F' D' F B2 R B2 U' B F' L' U2 F2 B2 U D2 L' U D2 R2 B' L F D' 
43. 14.51 B F L' B D2 B2 L2 U' L R B2 R U' R L2 B2 U' L B' D R U2 D' L' R 
44. 15.66 R2 B' F L U D' F B D B' U2 B' U' B L2 D R' F U F' D2 L' F2 R L2 
45. 15.58 R2 U2 R2 B R F U R2 D' R B2 D L' B' F' D U' L D2 R2 L2 F2 B' R U' 
46. 15.57 D' L B U2 F' U2 R' L D F' R L2 D2 R2 B R' B2 D' B U R2 U2 R L' B2 
47. 15.28 L2 B' R' F' R2 B F' U' L' B R' D L' B' L B L2 D2 L2 D' R2 L' B D' U2 
48. 15.46 F' R L' F' R B L' B' D' U' L F U R' F2 U' R' F R2 B D U F D2 L 
49. 15.14 B' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 U F2 B U D R' F B2 L' D2 F D' F2 L D2 L' F R U 
50. 15.32 B D U' B2 F' D2 B' L' D2 B R D' U' F U F' D U' R2 L' F D' L' R' F2



33. (12.41) D' L2 B L2 U L2 U' F D2 B2 F2 D' B' U R B2 F2 U2 B' L2 D U2 F' U' F2 

x2 y D R2 F2 R' [4/4]
L U' L' U L U L' [7/11]
U2 R U R' (y' U') R' U R [8/19]
U R U2 R' U' R U R' [8/27]
(This Fail was so annoying)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' [9/36]
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R F' U' [19/55]

55/12.41 = 4.43 TPS

I still have bad tps lol.


----------



## qaz (Aug 8, 2014)

wtf??

3:51.42 7x7 single, PB by almost 30 seconds


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2014)

Pyraminx PB Average of 5: 8.55
1. 7.72 U L' B' R B' R' B' L (LOL) scramble
2. (13.68) U' L B' U' R' B U L' r u 
3. 9.22 L' B' L' U L' R' U R l r' u' 
4. (7.63) U' L U R' B' R' U' L' l' r b' u 
5. 8.71 U L U' B' L' R B R' l' b'


----------



## Chree (Aug 8, 2014)

Just got my first sub1 on 4x4 with DP: 58.30.



qaz said:


> wtf??
> 
> 3:51.42 7x7 single, PB by almost 30 seconds



Ridiculous. Nice one.


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 9, 2014)

3x3 ao5 24.41
1. (21.16) D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F U2 F U2 B' R' B F R F2 U2 B' L' U' L2 
2. (27.59) L D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' D' B' D' F' D B' R F2 
3. 26.94 R' D' B U' D2 R2 U2 F' U F2 R2 L' D2 L U2 R D2 R' F2 
4. 22.53 D B2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' U' B R' F L D' R2 U' 
5. 23.77 D' L D' R2 F2 R' B2 L' D R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' B'
aolong v2 
first sub-25 ao5 pretty happy


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 9, 2014)

2x2 PB (Old PB was 4.25)
Best average of 12: 3.99
(2.97) 2.99 5.23 3.71 4.32 3.07 5.27 (5.32) 3.66 4.76 3.04 3.85


----------



## ottozing (Aug 9, 2014)

On cam


5.764 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 B' D L2 F2 D L' F U' R' U 

x
D' R' D R L (Cross)
U2 R' U R2 U' R' (F2L-1)
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' (F2L-2)
y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' (F2L-3)
R' U2 R y U2' R U R' U' R U' R' (OLS)
U (Really hard PLL)

Other accomplishment: I'm no longer lolcrap at clock


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 9, 2014)

Average of 5: 32.08
1. 32.78 B' L2 U' B' L B2 R' F2 U Rw2 D2 F2 U D' Uw' B2 D2 Fw2 Rw U Uw L' Fw' R2 Uw' D2 Rw2 B2 F L' R2 D2 B' Rw' Uw' D' B F Fw2 R' 
2. 32.70 R Fw2 R' F' Uw2 R' F' R' Fw' L U R U' L Rw R2 D B' R' Uw2 Fw L Uw' Fw U' F' D2 F' R2 Uw B' Uw2 D Rw2 D Uw' L' U2 R2 D2 
3. (33.62) D Rw D' L Uw' D' B2 U Rw2 D2 Uw Rw' Fw' B' R2 B' R' L' F R F2 Uw2 R B2 R Rw' Fw2 B2 U Fw Uw R F D' L Uw2 F Rw' Fw' F' 
4. 30.75 F' Fw D' Rw' L2 B2 Uw L' B2 F R' D R D2 U' Uw' F Uw R' B2 L' Rw B Rw R2 B' D' Uw' F2 B Uw2 Rw F R2 U Rw L2 F Rw' D 
5. (27.69) Rw2 R' F2 Fw R2 L F' L2 Uw2 U L F2 R' B' Uw2 R L2 Rw D R' D' L Uw' L' Rw2 F2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 R' D Fw' B2 R' B2 F' R' L Fw2 B' 

lol, cross+center suddenly become easy for my eyes in these 5 solves


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

3.08 Pyra PB avg5 by 0.01

Forgot to save the scrambles


----------



## kcl (Aug 9, 2014)

7.997 ao5 on cam at 2 am


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 9, 2014)

9.64 3x3 Average of 5. Second best.
10.05, 12.63, 9.95, 8.91, 8.84 = 9.64.
Both 8's were OLL skips. pretty sure I forced EO on both, but I do so many little tricks unconsciously.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 9, 2014)

9.95 3x3 PB ao12
10.87, 10.12, 12.89, 10.90, 10.36, 8.92, 9.30, 9.67, 10.82, 9.55, 9.04, 8.67


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2014)

Troels Poulsen WR 3x3 single 


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



it is fake


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.64 3x3 Average of 5. Second best.
> 10.05, 12.63, 9.95, 8.91, 8.84 = 9.64.
> Both 8's were OLL skips. pretty sure I forced EO on both, but I do so many little tricks unconsciously.





Spoiler



UPDATE YOUR SIG


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 9, 2014)

3x3 pb single: 6.53
B' L2 U B' U2 F2 U2 L B' L2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' L U' D R2 B2 U D' B' U
Solution:
x' z'
F R' D L2 D2 (5)
r U r2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R (11)
U' l' U' L' U R U' L U x' (9)
U M U M' U M' U2 M U (9)
34 STM
5.20 TPS
Really nice solve!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 9, 2014)

58.98, 58.68, (58.60), (1:05.69), 59.65 = 59.10, first sub 1 mega avg5 since before nats so pretty good I guess

edit: (53.14), 59.19, 58.91, (1:01.46), 56.49, = 58.20

edit2: avg50: 1:04.29


----------



## lucascube (Aug 9, 2014)

Sub 15 minute 3x3 ao50 (UWR? It is probably easy to beat though)
.71 R(a) perm
1.05 N perm (The 21 move J perm one)
.8x Z perm
.66 H perm
.61 clockwise A perm
.75 E perm


----------



## arvind1999 (Aug 9, 2014)

3x3 PB Average of 12. 

avg 12 = 8.89
7.65 B' D U2 R F' L R F B U D' R2 B L' U2 B R' F B' D R2 L' F' D' F2
8.13 B' F R B2 D' F2 R2 U2 D' F' L' F L2 U' D R D' L' U D2 R' U B D' L2
10.92 U2 R' B2 D2 U' B R' D U' B' L' U2 F2 R U2 F' D2 L2 B D2 R2 F D' B' U'
9.52 L2 D R' B' F D' B' R B2 L F2 U B' L' D L B R D' F' D' U' B' R U2
8.11 D L F' L2 U' L2 D' R2 F U D2 F' D U2 L2 B' D R2 U D F2 U2 D2 L' R
8.87 R2 F2 L' B2 F L2 D2 B F' U B' D' B D2 L2 B' L U2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' R U2
8.61 B' F2 L2 B' U' R2 L B' R U2 F2 D B2 R2 B F2 U2 L F2 L B R L2 B' F'
9.80 U L2 D R2 F' D2 F2 U F B L B2 D B L2 B2 D2 F' B' D' F' D2 B R2 L2
9.36 F' L' B' F' U2 B' F2 U B2 R L U2 B R2 D' B' D2 F' L2 B R F2 U' R2 D
9.44 R' L B2 U' F' B2 L2 F2 U' L U F L' B' D' U R B2 U' R F D2 B' F D
8.32 R' L' B2 R D' R L' F2 R' D B' U F U2 R2 D' F' U L B2 R L D' F' B2
8.73 B F2 R D U' R B F2 L R' D U2 L2 D R' U' R' U B' R2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 9, 2014)

UWR for cross-eyed + yoshi face, 17.935 3x3 single. Ouch that hurt. The cube looked like 100 miles away.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

arvind1999 said:


> 3x3 PB Average of 12.
> 
> avg 12 = 8.89
> 7.65 B' D U2 R F' L R F B U D' R2 B L' U2 B R' F B' D R2 L' F' D' F2
> ...



Wow nice


----------



## kcl (Aug 9, 2014)

Sebastian Weyer 4x4 WR's, 21.x single and 27 average


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 9, 2014)

8.221 UWR naked solve

EDIT: YESSSSSS

(7.889) B2 R F' L2 F' U2 L U B L' D2 L2 D2 R D2 R D2 B2 L'

you have to stand up too


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 9, 2014)

Worth the double post:

(6.279) F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L2 R B2 D U' L B D' B2

PB!

not naked... back sune pll skip no auf. woah.


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2014)

11.21 official F perm single, will probably upload soon because why not

E: that's why not... I may have forgotten the important bit to get the videos onto my computer
maybe I'll upload when I get back to england


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 9, 2014)

10.602 lucky solve... Wat.

Reconstruction:

B U B2 U F' R2 D' R L' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' B' R2 U2 

y // inspection
F' R' F2 y' U L' y' R' F' // XCross
R U' R2 U R // F2L 2
U2 y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 3
y' L' U' L // F2L 4
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U // OLL

44 ETM, 39 HTM, 42 QTM. I need to work on rotations a bit.

Lookahead was really nice, and the 3 move 2x2x2 helped a bit too. It was one if those solves where everything falls into place perfectly, like an Xcross, easy pairs, fluid lookahead, and a PLL skip.

Also, my previous post (which I edited) said XXcross, but I was wrong, just a regular Xcross.

And a 16.72 Ao5 with it, and 18.6 Ao12!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> 10.6 solve... Wat. crappy XXcross, easy pairs, great lookahead, F double sexy F', PLL skip. Might post a reconstruction if I remember the solve.



Well you just called half of the solve


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 9, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Worth the double post:
> 
> (6.279) F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L2 R B2 D U' L B D' B2
> 
> ...



Well done! Reconstruction? 

Another 3x3 avg100!

solves/total: 100/100, Mean: 9.585
best: 7.025 | worst: 12.931


mo3
current: 9.184 
best: 7.991 

avg5
current: 9.729 
best: 8.624

avg12
current: 9.713 
best: 9.069 

avg50
current: 9.631 
best: 9.469 

avg100
current: 9.569 
best: 9.569 

I got seven 7 singles! I got two 7's in a row! The 7.025 was Full step! Everything in there is a PB except for the single! Also this is probably the best 3x3 session I've ever done! Come ON ABHC 2014!


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 9, 2014)

4x4x4
47.59[OP], 47.79[NP], 46.80[NP], (45.33[NP]), 52.30[NP] = *47.39*

First sub-50, PB by like 3 seconds 
Also *52.36* ao12, *56.54* ao50



Spoiler: ao12 scrambles



Average of 12: 52.36
1. 54.34[OP] u L2 F2 L2 r f R F2 D' U2 F B' r2 F f R2 U' D2 u R2 U L B2 r2 F' r' f U R B' D2 L D R' f L r2 u R B 
2. 55.32[OP] R U2 B' D' U u r R' L D B' L2 r R2 D2 f2 U u' D2 L F U' R2 D' u' F f U2 D2 B2 r u2 B' f' R F U B r' u2 
3. 59.86[OP] u' r2 f B L2 R' D' B r' L u2 r' R2 B u' r B2 R2 B R2 f u r' f r' B' u' U r' B u2 r' f2 r2 B' r2 F' f2 r2 f' 
4. 47.65[NP] u2 R F2 B' L2 F2 r' L u' U2 B' F L B2 L F D F2 f' R2 u' D2 B R2 r' F' B' R2 L2 U R2 D' R' u' D2 L2 B2 f D2 B' 
5. (1:01.70[DP]) B D' r B2 r2 f' r' F2 L' U' B R2 B' L2 U f' D u U' F' U' B' r F2 L D' u L f2 D r2 U' B U2 D' f' B U' r' L 
6. 47.59[OP] L r u D' F B2 R' B2 u2 f' F' L B' D' F' L2 f L' D2 r2 L2 f' U R r2 U2 u2 F2 R f' L2 D' u2 R r L2 F2 R' L2 U' 
7. 47.79[NP] U f R f' u' D' U' F2 f' u2 U' L' D U2 r2 R2 L2 U u2 D' r' R2 L D F' D2 B r' R U' R r L U r' B2 u' F' R f' 
8. 46.80[NP] D U2 R2 L' r2 u' F L' u' F' f R' B2 U F' r' f' U2 r D' U L2 F2 f r2 R2 F2 B2 L2 r' U u F' B2 R2 B' r' F L' B2 
9. (45.33[NP]) R F' U' B' f U2 F B f' u' B F2 f r2 B2 U' F' f r R2 D' U r2 R' f2 u' r2 D U2 u' f' B' R2 F2 u2 R F2 B2 U' r2 
10. 52.30[NP] u2 B' U' F' D' U u2 f' B' u D R2 f' r' R2 u' B' R' D u2 f2 u2 D' B D B' R F r2 B D r2 f U2 f2 U2 f' U B D 
11. 52.26[PP] F' u' r2 u2 L' D' U2 f' u r L' u' U F' B f R2 U r2 L2 u2 U2 F U' L f' U D r' U R B' r2 u' B2 R u F' R2 D 
12. 59.65[DP] B' u L' F U' R2 L' f L' F D R U2 D' L' R U2 L2 U2 D' r2 R2 D' F2 U' D L2 r U' L2 F' R L2 u2 U' f2 r D' L2 r

6-10 make the average of 5.


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2014)

*Finally, sub-10 Mo3: 9.50*

57. 8.08 R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' F U B2 R' B U2 F L2 U
58. 9.22 U L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U R2 B L' D' U2
59. 11.20 U R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F R' F R2 F L D' U2 F U2

8.08 (second fastest single ever):
x2 // Inspection
L' D L F u' // Cross (5/5)
R2 U' R2 U R2 // F2L-1 (5/10)
U' L' U L R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/17)
U' L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/25)
L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (7/32)
F R U R' U' F' // OLL (6/38) (saw CP)
U // PLL (1/39)

9.22 (I started 2-look OLL and did the f, which is usually fine but then I realised I could do OLLCP, so I undid that, did a U2 and continued with what I've written here):
x2 y' // Inspection
L2 D L2 D // Cross (4/4)
U' L' U L R U' R' // F2L-1 (7/11)
U' D y' R U' R' D' // F2L-2 (6/17)
U2 y' L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/21)
U R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/29)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLLCP (11/40)
U // EPLL (1/41)

... not exactly NL 

E: YEEAAAAH

Best average of 5: 10.20
57-61 - (8.08) 9.22 11.20 (11.51) 10.17

60. 11.51 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U B' R F L' D R' L' B2 D'
61. 10.17 U F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 R L2 D' L2 F' L D

Not sub-10 but good enough.
so much pressure trying to roll a 15... but PLL skip after F sexy F' stuff again xD

y2 x' // Inspection
M F B2 D' // Cross (4/4)
[about one and a half seconds trying to find a pair]
R' U2 R U y' L' U L // F2L-1 (7/11)
R U' R' U2 R' U R // F2L-2 (7/18)
U' F' U2 F U' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/26)
U' L U2 L' U y R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/34)
f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (13/47) (saw CP, hoped for yet another skip)
U // PLL (aw yeah)

E2: now there's no sun and no decent lights where I'm staying, I can't get really good times on really good scrambles, only good times...

62. 12.41 D L2 D' R2 F2 D U R2 U' B2 L2 B' R2 U F2 D' B' R B' U2 F U2
x2 y // Inspection
D' U L F' R2 D2 // Cross (6/6)
U' R U' R' d' L U L' // F2L-1 (8/14) (F2L-2 skip)
d' R U R' d R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/22)
U' y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (4/26)
[some aufs] f R U R' U' f' // EO (6/32)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CO (8/40)
y R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2 D R2 // PLL (15/55)


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 9, 2014)

Won clock.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 9, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 53.14
worst time: 1:17.72

current avg5: 1:08.33 (σ = 2.66)
best avg5: 58.20 (σ = 1.48)

current avg12: 1:07.76 (σ = 1.78)
best avg12: 1:02.48 (σ = 4.39)

current avg100: 1:05.06 (σ = 4.49)
best avg100: 1:05.06 (σ = 4.49


----------



## qaz (Aug 9, 2014)

2:59.20 6x6 single, first sub-3. with oll parity too


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 9, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well done! Reconstruction?



Later today  Perfect that I got my PB single on my birthday!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 9, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Later today  Perfect that I got my PB single on my birthday!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## qaz (Aug 10, 2014)

*pbs and stuff*


*Event**1**3**5**12**25**50**100**2x2*1.233.052.903.674.194.354.63*3x3*7.4110.2x10.5011.7712.2512.6712.97*4x4*35.3040.9442.6945.8947.5349.81 *5x5*1:24.761:37.231:40.431:45.191:57.16 *6x6*2:44.932:56.532:59.833:34.513:39.34 *7x7*3:51.424:13.824:22.27 *8x8*7:58.748:09.628:26.20 *9x9*14:13.xx 


*Event**1**3**5**12**25**50**100**OH*15.1520.2222.1424.6726.3527.39 *feet*1:00.411:24.641:30.671:4x.xx *FMC*2728.3328.6731.00 *Roux*13.6719.xx19.xx21.xx25.2925.85 


*Event**1**3**5**12**25**50**100**pyra*3.255.415.646.9x7.708.138.39*mega*1:20.071:26.851:27.481:32.761:41.76 *clock*5.155.686.166.997.28 *square-1*16.0623.9324.4727.6635.3238.56 *skewb*1.613.885.486.417.227.787.94*heli cube*45.6954.8957.7859.83 *2-4 relay*1:03.031:03.831:09.571:16.34 *2-5 relay*2:49.10 


*Event**1**3**5**12**25**50**100**2BLD*10.2421.0622.6425.0728.06 *3BLD*35.6642.2846.1050.90 *4BLD*4:10.135:2x.xx7:26.40 *5BLD*9:57.13 *6BLD*33:23.xx *7BLD*1:54:17.80 *8BLD*DNF *multibld*10/10 (50:21) 



Spoiler



thanks to tdm because i totally copied his formatting





Spoiler: original post



12.97 ao100



Spoiler



12.94, 12.51, 12.90, 11.04, 11.63, 12.20, 14.03, 15.14, (10.57), 14.10, 15.13, (29.23), 11.32, 13.17, 13.87, 13.78, 11.28, 12.79, 11.18, 13.41, 11.39, 12.51, 12.38, 14.83, (17.30), 12.62, 12.73, (16.93), 12.38, 11.15, 13.78, (16.90), 11.00, 14.13, 11.22, 12.24, 13.10, 13.63, 12.09, 14.95, 14.87, 14.63, 12.30, 13.32, 12.02, (10.68), 11.28, 13.92, 13.18, 13.70, 12.14, 10.80, 11.07, 12.79, 13.94, 14.03, 14.09, 12.38, 14.41, (10.68), 11.36, 13.62, 11.61, 14.24, 11.62, 13.50, 11.82, (16.28), 13.44, 12.95, 12.39, 14.46, 13.55, 13.62, 12.63, 13.58, 12.96, 12.27, 11.79, 13.44, 14.59, 13.76, 11.57, 13.57, 12.48, 13.92, 12.51, 12.28, 13.73, 13.07, 13.39, 12.65, 15.70, 13.93, (9.41), 12.86, 12.69, (10.13), 13.48, 12.75


----------



## Fawn (Aug 10, 2014)

7.90 3x3 single and I didn't even keep the scramble gg


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 10, 2014)

lol wat I still suck xD

1) 2.64 - L' U' L U R' B' L B'


----------



## kcl (Aug 10, 2014)

Solid. 




Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]wUlpHqp6CUI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Reconstruction



D2 F2 D2 F R2 B R2 F2 D' L R U B' F2 L' R2 U B' 

x2 // inspection
R D L2 F' L' D' D' L U2 L // Xcross
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L U' y L U L' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][B]Step[/B][/TD]
[TD]Time[/TD]
[TD]HTM[/TD]
[TD]HTPS[/TD]
[TD]ETM[/TD]
[TD]ETPS[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][COLOR=red]Total[/COLOR][/TD]
[TD]6.75[/TD]
[TD]60[/TD]
[TD]8.89[/TD]
[TD]62[/TD]
[TD]9.19[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Cross+1[/TD]
[TD]1.30[/TD]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]7.69[/TD]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]7.69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]F2L[/TD]
[TD]4.05[/TD]
[TD]33[/TD]
[TD]8.15[/TD]
[TD]35[/TD]
[TD]8.64[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]LL[/TD]
[TD]2.70[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]10.00[/TD]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]10.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][B]Step[/B][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Time[/TD]
[TD]HTM[/TD]
[TD]ETM[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]Cross+1/F2L[/TD]
[TD]32%[/TD]
[TD]30%[/TD]
[TD]29%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]F2L/Total[/TD]
[TD]60%[/TD]
[TD]55%[/TD]
[TD]56%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]LL/Total[/TD]
[TD]40%[/TD]
[TD]45%[/TD]
[TD]44%[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 10, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Won clock.



grats for the (very) close win


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 10, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> grats for the (very) close win



Tyvm


----------



## Artic (Aug 10, 2014)

arvind1999 said:


> 3x3 PB Average of 12.
> 
> avg 12 = 8.89
> 7.65 B' D U2 R F' L R F B U D' R2 B L' U2 B R' F B' D R2 L' F' D' F2
> ...



Dude, you're killing it. Where do you rank now among Roux cubers?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 10, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.135*, *33 moves*, 10.526tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




212579438131101461115

RDRUURDDLDLURDRULLULDDRURULDLURUL



Pretty bad TPS, I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

1:58.14 side event relay. Forgot to take down the splits

Edit: 2:36 with a 46 skewb solve lol


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 10, 2014)

two mega's in 2:00.82 One was a 1:07 and the other a 53

Edit: My mega avg 100 yesterday had 22 sub 1s! I am really happy about this for some reason lol

53: 1
54: 1
55: 2
56: 1
57: 4
58: 7
59: 6


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 10, 2014)

LOL, Feet PB mo3! 1:39.237, beats my old PB by like 11 seconds.

Edit: 1:24 PB single, 1:36 mo3, 1:39 avg5. I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> *33 moves*


wat
I can't import scrambles for some reason...

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.570, 60 moves, *13.129tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




111142712438951513610

DDRDLURULDRURDRDLLUURDLLURRRDLLURRDLLURULDLDRRULLURDRULLDRUL


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 10, 2014)

yay pratice pays out 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.00
worst time: 18.82

current avg5: 13.87 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: 12.76 (σ = 2.10)

current avg12: 13.85 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 13.52 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 14.32 (σ = 1.29)
best avg100: 14.32 (σ = 1.29)

The 10:00 was a Oll skip I think.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 10, 2014)

50.18 mega single, second best time ever


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 10, 2014)

4.55 skewb ao100. now going for sub 4.5.
edit:

avg of 12: 4.15

Time List:
1. 3.79 U B' U' L R' L' B' U' R' 
2. 4.52 U R U B' R B U L' 
3. 5.26 B L R' L' R B U' B' U' 
4. 4.16 B' R' L' U' B' L' R B U' 
5. 4.27 B R B' U R B L' B' L' 
6. (6.18) B U L B' L' R U B' L' 
7. 3.68 B L R' U' L' U R' L' 
8. 3.53 R B U B' L' U B U R' 
9. 4.80 U' L B' R' L R U' L' 
10. 4.23 R' L R B' U B L B R 
11. (3.03) L U L' R' L B R L' 
12. 3.25 B' R L' U' B U' R' U'

on cam


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-08-11 11:51

Default session

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 3:28.467
Worst Time: 4:03.721
Session Avg: 3:52.019
Session Mean: 3:49.649
Individual Times: 
3:52.186, 3:52.269, (3:28.467), (4:03.721), 3:51.603

PB single and average on 6x6.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 11, 2014)

37.935 PLL time attack. I still feel like this is slow.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 11, 2014)

Second best ao12 on 3x3: 10.00
9.44, 11.30, 10.46, 7.72, (11.35), (7.42), 9.93, 10.90, 10.45, 9.15, 10.64, 9.97


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 11, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> Second best ao12 on 3x3: 10.00
> 9.44, 11.30, 10.46, 7.72, (11.35), (7.42), 9.93, 10.90, 10.45, 9.15, 10.64, 9.97


When was the last time you did an average of 100? Mine is almost 1 second faster but your average of 12 destroys mine.


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 11, 2014)

Haven't been improving much lately, but I somehow managed to get a PB ao5 on Skewb earlier today:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-11
avg of 5: 7.75

Time List:
1. 7.90 B L U' L' B' L R' B R 
2. (7.22) R L R L' U' B L' U' R' 
3. 7.38 B U' B' R B' U B L' R' 
4. 7.98 R' U B U' B L' R' U' 
5. (9.25) R' L B L' R' U R' U R


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> When was the last time you did an average of 100? Mine is almost 1 second faster but your average of 12 destroys mine.



Last average of 100 was like a month ago I think.


----------



## giorgi (Aug 11, 2014)

skewb avg of 50 PB 13.53  avg of 12 PB 12.46


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Session average: 3:53.40
1. 4:03.84 
2. 3:49.89 
3. 3:56.17 
4. 3:34.91 
5. 3:58.84 
6. (4:16.78) 
7. 4:08.82 
8. 3:39.42 
9. 3:39.31 
10. 4:03.77 
11. (3:31.97) 
12. 3:59.00 

Yay for sub 4 on 6x6!

EDIT: Oh no my OH is deproving


Spoiler



Average of 12: 24.38
1. 19.77 F2 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 R F D2 U2 L' D2 B R' B2 
2. 29.29 D' R' D' L' B D R' L' D L B2 R B2 D2 R L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 
3. 23.45 B2 L D2 U2 L' R' B2 R B2 U2 B2 D' R' F2 R' F' U' L' U' F2 D 
4. (19.04) B L2 F D F2 L F D' L' U L F2 R F2 L F2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 
5. (29.92) F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U F L R' D' R' U' F U' F2 
6. 25.32 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D B' L' B L2 R D' U' F' L U' 
7. 25.36 D R2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 D F2 D2 L' D2 F' D' U' R U2 L' D' R2 
8. 20.01 U R' U F2 D2 F' B U L B' U R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U 
9. 25.74 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' R F2 L' U L' B2 D F U L' 
10. 23.74 F R2 U2 F D2 F L2 F D2 U2 B' U' L' U' R D' B' L' U2 F2 U 
11. 27.72 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F D2 L' U' R' U' B D' F L 
12. 23.42 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F U L D U' L R D' B' R2


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2014)

(11.31), 18.95, 20.55, 11.47, (23.29) = 16.99 square-1 avg5

Wtf. Dat consistency lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 11, 2014)

gj drew! you're far ahead of me now 

What. Just. Happened. All 3x3 PBs except ao5 (PB = 8.53), which I got really close to.



Spoiler: 5.641 Single



D2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B' L' F L U' R2 B' R U2

z2 // inspection
L' R B' D' L F' L' R' U' R D // Xcross
U R U' R' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.64	38	6.74	39	6.91[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 9.045 avg12, 9.379 ao50, 9.848 avg100



*Bolded is 9.379 ao50*, underlined is 9.045 avg12.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-11
avg of 100: 9.848

Time List:
1. 8.383 R2 B U2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F D2 L D R2 F' R D2 
2. 9.648 U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 F D' U' B U' F' D2 R 
3. 10.375 F2 U' R U2 B D2 F' R D R2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 
4. 10.748 B2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 R' D' B U' L D2 B' R2 B L' D2 
5. 10.571 D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U F L D' R' F' L2 U R U2 
6. 10.261 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 D' U2 F' R2 B L U2 L' B2 L' D2 
7. 12.702 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U R U F2 D' F R D2 R U F 
8. 10.539 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 U' B L R B' L' R2 B' F2 D U' 
*9. 8.816 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D2 L' F' U' L' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' 
10. 7.793 L R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R B' D' L' R' B U' L U F D' 
11. 7.215 R2 U' R F D F R' B' D R' F2 L U2 L F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 
12. 11.228 D R' D' F' L D2 B L D B' U F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 
13. 9.431 U R2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' F2 D R U2 F' L' F D2 B D U2 L' 
14. 9.472 U D L2 U' B U2 F' B2 D R B2 L F2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 R' 
15. 9.287 U' F2 L2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 U B' L' U' R' D L2 U' F L U 
16. 8.517 B2 D' U' L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U' L' F' U2 L F R F L2 B D' 
17. 8.819 R' D' L2 D' F U L B2 D B2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 R U2 R U2 
18. 9.775 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B F U2 F' R D' R2 F' L' R U B' U' B2 
19. 9.299 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L B2 U' R' F2 D F' D' U' R B' D2 
20. 9.245 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L B2 L' B2 R' B' L' R' U' F' U R' B' D' L 
21. 9.169 U2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 R F U2 R2 D' U' B2 L' F L2 R' 
22. 9.554 F2 L2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R B2 F' R' D F' L2 U' R' U' L' 
23. 11.010 B2 U2 F R2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 U B2 L U L' R' F' D L' U 
24. 8.152 B2 U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F D' U B' U2 R' D2 U2 B' U' F2 
25. 11.992 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L' R' B R D2 U' L B' R' B2 
26. 9.159 B2 U2 F U2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F U' B2 F L2 R' F' R' U2 F' D2 
27. 9.509 B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U R2 B' R U2 R2 B2 F2 U B L F 
28. (5.641) D2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B' L' F L U' R2 B' R U2 
29. 8.710 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' U2 B' D' B' D' U L' R2 B' 
30. 9.639 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D F' D2 U F2 L2 R D' F' U L' B 
31. 8.318 D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F R' D' B U2 L2 D F D2 U' 
32. 9.504 F2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L R U' B D R D 
33. 7.917 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B R U' F' U F D' U2 L R' 
34. 10.278 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 R' B L B' L2 D L U2 B F' 
35. 10.055 F B' U2 L' B' R D R D R2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 B L2 
36. 11.400 R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L F' L B' F D F L F2 U' 
37. 9.238 D2 B D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 F R U' B2 F' D L2 B D2 U R' 
38. 10.359 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 B2 L D2 L' R' U B' L2 U' L B 
39. 8.950 B2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 L' R2 U2 B2 F L U' B' R F D F2 U' F2 R2 
40. 8.757 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' B U' R2 B F U' F2 L F R' 
41. 10.813 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F L U F2 U2 F2 U B D F2 
42. 10.733 U2 F R' D R' L F U' R D2 B L2 F U2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 
43. 11.929 L2 F2 U2 L' R U2 F2 L B2 F2 R2 B L' B L2 D' B' F2 D' U2 F2 
44. 8.015 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D L' U2 F' R' U2 B F D2 L 
45. (7.127) D2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 R2 B L' B U' L' D2 L' F2 R2 
46. (7.170) L' F2 R2 B L2 U L2 D2 R F D2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 F B D2 B 
47. 10.733 D' F2 L2 U2 B D2 L' D R L' D2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 
48. 12.898 D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 D U B L' D2 F' U L' U' R2 
49. 9.780 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R U R F' D B R' D2 B' F' 
50. 9.146 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U F' D R' B2 R2 F' R2 U' L2 R' 
51. 9.126 B U L2 F' D B' D' F2 L' U D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 
52. 9.743 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F' D2 U' B L' R' F' D' L2 B' 
53. 9.224 B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 U' B' R' D2 U2 R' B' F' R D' R2 
54. 10.377 D L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U R' D2 B2 F' L' U2 B D2 R' D 
55. 12.234 F B U D' B' R' F U2 B' D B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R2 
56. 9.216 B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D U' R F R2 F R2 D2 B2 R' F R2 
57. 8.085 B L2 F2 U2 B D2 F L2 U2 L2 F L' F L2 D' F' L' R2 U' L' B' 
58. (6.972) U R B2 L U B2 U' D B' U2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 *
59. 9.345 R U' F U2 R' D' B U F L2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 D R2 
60. 11.638 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 R' F D2 B2 U B F L' B2 L 
61. 10.490 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 R' D' L2 B D L' D' U L2 D' 
62. 9.788 F U L' U' R' D' F D L' U B' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' B' 
63. 8.786 F U R2 L' D B2 R2 F R U F2 L2 F L2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 
64. 9.640 B2 R2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R B2 R2 U2 B F U' R2 U' R' D2 B U2 B2 
65. 10.514 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 R B R2 D' L' B' U' F' R 
66. 10.907 L2 F R L' U' F B' R' U B' D2 B R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F' 
67. 9.338 L2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 U F2 D2 U' R2 B L' R2 D U' R D2 F' L' 
68. 8.027 L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 B' L' B2 U' B2 U R2 B F R 
69. 8.736 B2 R' B' L2 U' D' F' D' R' B2 L2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D' L2 D' 
70. 9.512 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D' U2 B D2 R' U B' D2 L' D U' R 
71. 10.624 D F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L F2 D L2 B2 D2 L' B U' 
72. 9.580 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U' B2 U B F' D U B' L2 
73. (13.993) B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 L2 D B F2 D2 R F U2 L B2 L' 
74. 11.792 F R' B' D2 R2 U B2 R L U' F' D2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 
75. (12.995) R D2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L D2 B U2 F U' L2 B' D L' F D' 
76. 10.815 R' D F2 B R D R' L2 F L B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 
77. 12.022 B R F2 D' R D2 L D F L' B2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 
78. (7.144) L2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 U B L2 B' F2 D L' U2 
79. 10.096 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R' U F L2 R F D F U2 F2 
80. 7.977 F' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' D' R U2 F L' D R' U L2 U2 
81. 8.744 F' U' F D' B D' F2 L' F' D B' R2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 F D2 B' 
82. 9.989 D' F2 D2 B' R F' D' L D' R D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 L D2 R' D2 
83. (17.384) R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 D2 F' U L2 F' L' R2 D' R' D U L 
84. 9.392 L' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L' F2 R D B2 L B U' R2 D' B' U' 
85. 10.962 R' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 D' L' R' D2 R2 F' U L2 
86. 10.375 L U R B2 D' F' R2 U D' B U2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R' 
87. 9.248 D2 R2 B R2 B U2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L F' R' B' L' D2 B D' R' D' 
88. 10.335 U B' R' L D' L D F2 R' D B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 
89. 9.487 R2 F2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F R D' F R2 B' D F U2 L B 
90. 8.702 U' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 D L' B' D2 L' D R B D' F R' F 
91. 9.123 B' D2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U' L' B2 D2 R' B' L B R' 
92. (12.977) D B2 U B2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B' R B F U' R D2 R F R2 
93. 11.298 R2 B2 L D2 L B2 D2 R' D' U2 F' U' B2 D R2 U L' U 
94. 9.943 R2 D L' B' R2 F2 B' L F' D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' 
95. (DNF(9.133)[pop]) R2 L D' R2 L2 F2 D' B L2 F' L U2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 
96. 12.274 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R' F' D' B2 F' R' F2 D' R' U2 
97. 9.632 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B' U' F2 L2 D L' D2 R F' L' 
98. 9.292 D2 R B2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L F R' F2 R D' B2 R' D2 F2 
99. 10.523 D2 B L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 B2 R' F D B L' D' R2 
100. 11.494 F' B2 R' U' R D F2 B L' F U D B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D R2





Spoiler: 8.639 avg5, three times in a row



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-11
avg of 5: 8.639

Time List:
1. 10.733 U2 F R' D R' L F U' R D2 B L2 F U2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 
2. (11.929) L2 F2 U2 L' R U2 F2 L B2 F2 R2 B L' B L2 D' B' F2 D' U2 F2 
3. 8.015 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D L' U2 F' R' U2 B F D2 L 
4. (7.127) D2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 R2 B L' B U' L' D2 L' F2 R2 
5. 7.170 L' F2 R2 B L2 U L2 D2 R F D2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 F B D2 B
6. 10.733 D' F2 L2 U2 B D2 L' D R L' D2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 
7. (12.898) D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 D U B L' D2 F' U L' U' R2

1-5, 2-6, and 3-7 all make the same ao5. .1 off PB, with counting 10.733 (((


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 11, 2014)

6x6: 2:17.862 single
2:28.465 mo3
2:29.199 avg5

Finally I'm practicing 6x6 again! All of them are PB's! I might go for the avg12.

Edit: Failed avg12, but 2:27.906 mo3! 2:24 single on cam!


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2014)

93. 12.58 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R U' B2 D F' D2 R U2 B L U'

y2 z'
U' R2
U2 y' L U' L'
R' U2 R d' R U R'
L U' L2 U L
y' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U2

That was the worst LS and OCLL recognition ever. After seeing it was an H case the COLL wasn't hard to recognise, but wow I'm slow when not using white cross.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 11, 2014)

0.84 U L' B' L B U' R L' b'

Oh cool pyra single PB lol. 5/.84=5.95 TPS


----------



## Berd (Aug 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 0.84 U L' B' L B U' R L' b'
> 
> Oh cool pyra single PB lol. 5/.84=5.95 TPS



Gotta change your bio 

New 3x3 pB: 21.93


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 11, 2014)

Restickered my giga, second solve after is PB I think:

11:51.95


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 11, 2014)

What the what. 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-11
avg of 12: 3.653

Time List:
1. 3.458 R U' L B' U L' R L' U' 
2. 3.527 U L B R B' L B' R' 
3. 4.480 L' B U R' B U B L 
4. 2.574 U' R' B U' B' R' B L 
5. (2.437) B U' L' U' L U' B L' 
6. 3.783 U L' B L' U R' U' B 
7. 3.432 L' R' U' R' B R' U L' B' 
8. 2.967 L R B U R U L' B 
9. 3.951 B U' R U' R B' L R 
10. (14.085) B' L' U' R' B' L' R U' 
11. 5.162 U B' U' B' L U B' L R' 
12. 3.200 L U L' B U B R' B' U'

That was on cam. .04 off PB [EDIT: it IS pb by .003] 2.991 ao5 in there is PB

okay that's it this shengshou is freaking amazing.

4.184 avg50, 4.283 avg100.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-11
avg of 100: 4.283

Time List:
*0. 3.442 [part of ao50, not ao100] R B L R' B R U' R
1. 3.947 L U' L R' B R B L' 
2. 4.580 R B U L' B U' L U 
3. 4.105 L' R' L B' L' R' U' R B' 
4. 3.427 R' U B' R B' L' B U 
5. 3.689 L U L B R' L B R' 
6. 4.198 R U R' B' R U' B R' L 
7. 5.751 R L B' U' B U B L 
8. 2.991 B R' U' R B' L U' B U 
9. 5.045 B L R B' U L U' L' 
10. 4.455 B' U' L R' B' R' B L' 
11. 4.079 B R' U L B R' B' U 
12. 3.753 L U L' R' B U' R U B' L' 
13. (2.664) L' R' L U' L U' B R' 
14. 5.085 B R' U R' L' B' R' U R' L 
15. 5.350 L' B' L' B L B U' R' 
16. 3.464 U' R L B U' L' B' L' 
17. 4.242 U L' U L R' B' U R' U 
18. (6.702) B' L' R' L U B R U' L' 
19. 4.164+ R U' L' U L U' B' R L' 
20. 5.576 B U L' R U L' B' R' 
21. 3.351 R B' L U R L' U B R 
22. 4.471 U L R U' L B' L' U' 
23. 2.784 L R' L B' U' R' B' L U' 
24. 3.911 L U' L' B L' R L' B 
25. 2.844 U L' U' B U B L' B' R' 
26. 3.289 U B' U' B' L R' B L' 
27. 3.237 B' R U' B L R' B U 
28. 4.183 R' U B U' B R U' B' 
29. 4.082 R' L R' U B' U' B U' 
30. 4.187 U' B' R B' R L' U' L' B 
31. 6.155 R B U B L' R' B' R' L' 
32. 3.440 R B R' U' B U' L R' U' 
33. 3.120 B R' L B U R' B' R' 
34. 5.137 L B' U' B L B' U' B' 
35. 5.860 B' R' U B U R B R' 
36. 3.448 L R L' B U' B' U R' U' 
37. 4.055 L' B R' U B' U' B' L U 
38. 6.366 L' B U L' R' U' B U' B' 
39. 2.750 R B U' R' L R' B L' 
40. 4.503 B U B R B L U' B 
41. 5.093 R U' L' U' L B R L U' 
42. 3.935 L' U B U B' R' L' R L' 
43. 4.199 B' R' B' L' R L U L' R 
44. 4.966 B R' L' R' U' L' B L' 
45. 3.327 B R' B' L B R' B' R' L' 
46. 5.137 B R U' L R U L' U' R' 
47. 4.541 R L' R U' R L R L' R 
48. 3.336 B' L U' B' U B U B L 
49. 5.120 L U' R U' B' R' B' R U' *
50. 4.768 U' B R' L B R' B' U R 
51. 4.586 R' B L' B R L' R' U 
52. 5.413 B' U' L U' R L' B U L 
53. 4.811 L B U' L' U B L' B' 
54. 2.905 B U' B L B R B' L' U 
55. 4.499 U B R' B' R' L' U' B' U 
56. 3.235 U' B U' L B L B U' L 
57. 5.041 L B L' R' B' U' B' U' 
58. 3.980 R L' B R U' L U R U' 
59. 5.416 L' B' R' U' L' R' U R' L' 
60. 3.984 R' U' B U L B' L' R 
61. (6.592) R B' U L' B' L U' R' U' 
62. 4.550 L' R L' U R' B' L' U L' U 
63. (DNF(4.723)) B' U B' R L' U' R' L 
64. 4.726 L' R L' R' L' B' R' B 
65. 3.935 B' L' U L B L B' L 
66. 3.458 R U' L B' U L' R L' U' 
67. 3.527 U L B R B' L B' R' 
68. 4.480 L' B U R' B U B L 
69. (2.574) U' R' B U' B' R' B L 
70. (2.437) B U' L' U' L U' B L' 
71. 3.783 U L' B L' U R' U' B 
72. 3.432 L' R' U' R' B R' U L' B' 
73. 2.967 L R B U R U L' B 
74. 3.951 B U' R U' R B' L R 
75. (14.085) B' L' U' R' B' L' R U' 
76. 5.162 U B' U' B' L U B' L R' 
77. 3.200 L U L' B U B R' B' U' 
78. 4.391 L B R L U' B' L U B' 
79. 4.904 L R' L R' U R' B R 
80. 3.604 B' L' R U L' U B U 
81. 5.126 B U' B R' B R' B U' R 
82. 3.146 L' R' U L' B' R' U R B' 
83. 5.184 L' B' U' B' L B L' U' L' 
84. (6.462) U B R B R B U R' 
85. 3.680 R' U B' L' U B U' B' 
86. 5.906 R L B L' U' R' L' R 
87. 3.757 L R B' U L' B L R L 
88. 4.636 R' L U B' U R' B L' 
89. 4.733 U' R' L' B R' B' U L' 
90. 3.987 R L' U B U B U L' U' 
91. 4.744 U' R' L B' R B' R' L' 
92. (2.253) U B' R' L U R' U' B' 
93. 6.274 L B' R B U' R' U' B' U' 
94. (2.124) B R L' U' B' R' B R' 
95. 6.312 L R B R' B L' B' U' R 
96. 3.326 U R B R L U B U' L 
97. 4.465 R' L R L' U' L U' L' 
98. 5.039 R' B L' B' U' L U L' 
99. 4.996 L' R' L' B' L' R' U L' 
100. 2.696 U' B' U' L U' B' R' B U


----------



## Berd (Aug 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> What the what.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-11
> avg of 12: 3.653
> ...



UPLOAD TO YOUTUBE NOW AND SHOUT ME OUT: Bertie Longden


----------



## Torch (Aug 11, 2014)

current avg5: 16.79 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 14.54 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 16.71 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 15.06 (σ = 1.66)

current avg100: 16.60 (σ = 1.54)
best avg100: 16.45 (σ = 1.64)

Wow. Lube really works, apparently.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 11, 2014)

waiiiit I actually DID beat my PB, by .003 xD before my pb avg12 was 3.656, now i got 3.653


----------



## Berd (Aug 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> waiiiit I actually DID beat my PB, by .003 xD before my pb avg12 was 3.656, now i got 3.653



YOUTUBE IT RAMI - INSANECuber!


----------



## kcl (Aug 11, 2014)

Berd said:


> UPLOAD TO YOUTUBE NOW AND SHOUT ME OUT: Bertie Longden



dude. Be realistic.

Rami, nice job.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 11, 2014)

Berd said:


> YOUTUBE IT RAMI - INSANECuber!



It's coming! shoutout will be in description 

EDIT: so there was a solve where i missed the spacebar, so the timer didn't start. Please don't kill me for redoing it D:


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 11, 2014)

wtf mega avg 12! 

Best avg12: 1:01.28
1:04.32, 59.90, 1:00.79, 1:04.37, 59.44, 58.33, (55.57), 59.68, 58.38, 1:04.41, (1:08.41), 1:03.16


----------



## qaz (Aug 11, 2014)

Shengshou skewb is amazing
previous PB ao12 (with LanLan) was 9.77, first ao12 with out of the box Shengshou was PB

ao100: 9.60 (first ao100 out of the box)
ao12: 7.91
ao5: 6.54

I am still slow, but at least I don't completely suck


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 11, 2014)

49.52 mega single!

EDIT

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 49.52
worst time: 1:14.42

current mo3: 1:03.53 (σ = 9.30)
best mo3: 57.76 (σ = 7.81)

current avg5: 1:03.11 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 58.72 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 1:02.89 (σ = 2.14)
best avg12: 1:01.28 (σ = 2.52)

session avg: 1:02.80 (σ = 3.49)
session mean: 1:02.75


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2014)

3x3x3 sim, OH

9.724 single = 63 moves at 6.48 moves/sec
14.676 14.849 14.253 (19.681) (14.075) => 14.593 avg5
19.176 14.676 14.849 14.253 19.681 14.075 18.221 16.263 18.344 (11.470) (22.493) 12.490 => 16.203 avg12
17.731 avg100


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2014)

skob

solves/total: 127/127
single: 1.72
avg of 5: 3.97 (σ = 0.86)
avg of 12: 4.78 (σ = 0.86)
avg of 50: 5.51 (σ = 1.08)
avg of 100: 5.82 (σ = 1.16)
Average: 5.91 (σ = 1.18)

4.78 ao12 5.51 ao50 5.82 ao100 all PBs


----------



## TDM (Aug 12, 2014)

Skweb NL PB single: 13.46.
U' R' U R' B' R B L'


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2014)

37.64 4x4 single, almost PB


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2014)

I practiced 3x3 on the way back, for the first time in many months, doing over 600 solves. It was fun to actually see an improvement from the start to the end. I got a few PBs too 

7.65 avg5
8.44 avg12
9.16 avg50

10.73, 7.97, 8.36, *7.87, (6.68), 7.16, (11.11), 7.91*, 9.23, 8.68, 8.37, 8.08 = *8.44*


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2014)

I forgot to post this before, so here is my feet avg1000 I did in July:


best time: *29.02*
best mo3: *34.89*
best avg5: *36.04*
best avg12: *37.94*
best avg50: *40.09*
best avg100: *40.92*
best avg500: *42.21*
best avg1000: *43.32*

Times:


Spoiler



41.35, 48.87, 48.17, 53.49, 52.88, 40.55, 43.09, 46.92, 55.71, 52.94, 1:17.06, 45.88, 42.22, 46.25, 42.32, 1:00.03, 55.79, 44.14, 43.29, 49.34, 39.15, 45.20, 1:07.86, 54.55, 47.14, 54.28, 55.49, 50.46, 36.05, 49.08, 49.96, 40.08, 54.16, 45.69, 45.16, 47.83, 42.36, 34.99, 46.94, 54.91, 49.46, 53.68, 46.94, 45.94, 48.10, 56.60, 48.72, 51.26, 52.77, 49.46, 41.31, 58.83, 52.80, 48.98, 57.15, 44.84, 48.89, 38.58, 56.30, 51.09, 47.58, 49.83, 48.48, 1:00.55, 45.86, 47.85, 40.16, 54.60, 40.59, 50.15, 39.78, 37.85, 40.03, 31.12, 42.70, 52.77, 36.28, 1:00.18, 51.71, 49.13, 55.33, 54.12, 51.29, 49.28, 44.33, 45.78, 58.61, 48.29, 49.32, 50.33, 48.23, 44.55, 43.45, 47.41, 53.79, 40.97, 56.57, 55.55, 59.46, 53.79, 38.32, 1:07.86, 43.66, 40.00, 41.78, 48.60, 36.39, 48.09, 42.04, 40.72, 42.44, 52.77, 43.74, 50.92, 44.33, 55.53, 47.00, 40.71, 58.58, 42.20, 50.83, 58.90, 39.23, 1:14.55, 50.53, 44.28, 42.16, 45.00, 45.54, 43.67, 46.50, 47.41, 46.34, 41.77, 41.84, 51.58, 42.92, 41.30, 48.41, 59.19, 46.45, 43.05, 56.19, 47.66, 49.30, 50.75, 53.82, 39.04, 39.65, 45.78, 56.72, 43.30, 46.95, 45.85, 44.31, 56.26, 40.00, 37.04, 51.39, 48.36, 40.47, 50.01, 43.80, 50.91, 47.05, 41.81, 38.46, 45.39, 44.86, 41.79, 47.24, 43.75, 38.31, 43.51, 38.81, 44.48, 49.19, 44.46, 44.84, 38.17, 42.27, 41.27, 45.71, 42.47, 37.49, 46.66, 44.96, 37.37, 48.46, 50.38, 45.16, 48.01, 34.70, 43.38, 35.35, 36.34, 40.05, 40.03, 44.45, 44.64, 41.63, 41.20, 42.85, 41.17, 45.87, 51.62, 45.35, 45.58, 7:40.86, 33.43, 51.38, 39.11, 40.99, 45.78, 44.19, 43.68, 37.78, 41.56, 36.68, 40.79, 43.72, 55.11, 51.02, 43.50, 38.29, 47.02, 46.31, 37.47, 39.14, 35.41, 41.37, 45.67, 35.84, 39.77, 40.85, 39.44, 43.92, 30.23, 41.33, 47.45, 46.11, 46.35, 43.10, 42.85, 40.10, 40.04, 46.04, 45.48, 41.58, 42.10, 41.99, 42.14, 52.04, 42.83, 40.57, 40.19, 45.16, 31.87, 41.32, 42.48, 45.67, 40.40, 42.93, 40.70, 1:02.86, 47.48+, 51.72, 46.45, 44.18, 43.54, 45.18, 42.98, 45.28, 45.63, 38.70, 42.09, 46.15, 36.71, 45.77, 38.70, 41.20, 46.90, 53.47, 39.00, 48.92, 41.19, 41.86, 33.10, 41.06, 49.99, 46.61, 49.35, 43.09, 38.99, 46.49, 42.83, 52.14, 42.00, 47.36, 48.98, 48.08, 38.94, 42.00, 40.56, 35.88, 52.80, 40.29, 44.74, 52.11, 41.65, 42.98, 49.74, 34.95, 41.21, 44.27, 31.91, 35.26, 40.65, 35.33, 38.25, 43.33, 50.78, 44.50, 46.47, 40.82, 45.59, 41.28, 31.12, 39.95, 33.61, 37.46, 39.99, 38.56, 44.13, 45.61, 39.44, 38.56, 38.69, 34.10, 39.52, 36.08, 44.18, 48.66, 40.05, 48.77, 37.67, 54.32, 42.99, 37.08, 53.33, 43.91, 41.28, 40.15, 45.39, 44.14, 50.19, 41.51, 41.31, 52.28, 40.99, 39.93, 52.40, 41.39, 40.09, 39.02, 32.13, 35.48, 40.71, 51.65, 36.91, 44.38, 34.26, 48.24, 43.66, 40.41+, 40.47, 47.33, 40.53, 47.38, 47.96, 32.41, 38.23, 52.38, 43.91, 50.80, 41.14, 43.35, 37.63, 43.94, 40.11, 37.28, 43.97, 1:05.72, 43.34, 49.23, 56.97+, 41.42, 46.81, 50.16, 41.86, 48.39, 39.16, 40.88, 42.92, 50.24, 39.81, 49.70, 44.29, 50.07, 41.50, 41.37, 45.21, 49.17, 52.03, 37.72, 40.88, 49.74, 48.82, 47.90, 46.05, 38.75, 40.56, 43.10, 44.01, 46.10, 41.11, 45.38, 45.23, 43.59, 39.70, 39.16, 42.83, 47.82, 42.88, 48.00, 38.25, 40.23, 42.57, 36.82, 39.34, 36.01, 44.75, 41.52, 45.26, 44.36, 48.02, 39.60, 45.19, 42.70, 42.76, 42.08, 49.19, 37.38, 38.24, 44.83, 44.05, 41.23, 44.71, 34.24, 43.49, 33.05, 33.63, 46.79, 46.32, 48.68, 46.81, 40.25, 33.56, 43.22, 40.32, 36.49, 48.16, 44.09, 42.40, 44.28, 42.39, 44.63, 47.87, 45.06, 46.46, 49.36, 45.91, 45.47, 48.05, 36.09, 46.37, 42.03, 40.23, 31.00, 33.82, 43.63, 43.04, 1:08.53, 43.73, 55.61, 47.53, 43.54, 40.05, 43.96, 39.34, 42.71, 39.77, 43.38, 31.51, 38.37, 54.33, 38.67, 44.70, 40.12, 44.87, 39.60, 54.39, 50.06, 41.01, 47.26, 39.13, 42.93, 38.60, 41.02, 37.67, 48.86, 43.04, 56.83, 40.05, 1:09.03, 49.30, 46.87, 44.19, 49.66, 37.59, 42.46, 47.30, 41.28, 41.68, 39.62, 38.20, 47.63, 37.83, 54.73, 46.97, 40.64, 42.65, 47.26, 30.98, 46.47, 53.99, 45.12, 47.82, 35.04, 48.86, 38.27, 37.67, 50.71, 42.02, 40.37, 42.83, 42.58, 46.81, 37.58, 48.43, 34.71, 37.49, 47.77, 39.73, 58.63, 35.82, 44.45, 33.26, 32.05, 39.50, 39.98, 39.44, 32.83, 38.95, 50.37, 51.57, 45.56, 39.75, 34.46, 36.62, 36.98, 1:00.81, 38.82, 41.68, 33.97, 42.49, 1:02.18, 39.90, 31.72, 38.24, 37.13, 46.56, 35.85, 49.74, 47.74, 39.65, 31.16, 42.78, 45.51, 46.75, 41.16, 42.03, 35.81, 1:09.08, 30.85, 40.87, 43.78, 1:01.49, 32.28, 42.62, 49.29, 42.89, 35.89, 42.75, 47.52, 46.37, 37.30, 42.37, 49.39, 32.45, 44.66, 39.98, 49.42, 39.27, 50.25, 43.63, 38.32, 36.83, 50.37, 35.81, 51.80, 43.72, 49.17, 37.79, 50.36, 33.05, 52.77, 38.07, 44.72, 51.42, 56.27, 58.79, 40.31, 52.50, 36.52, 39.96, 42.17, 43.77, 44.16, 37.42, 41.44, 49.56, 48.34, 36.62, 36.34, 1:02.32, 44.04, 54.01, 41.96, 42.59, 47.73, 42.75, 43.33, 41.16, 39.86, 50.33, 38.32, 46.72, 36.90, 45.22, 30.08, 44.45, 34.05, 43.88, 52.06, 43.87, 37.37, 47.67, 43.79, 37.47, 48.73, 35.93, 35.87, 49.37, 46.05, 41.00, 45.31, 40.37, 46.03, 35.38, 42.98, 39.56, 31.12, 49.02, 37.31, 41.20, 39.43, 45.44, 35.48, 39.36, 40.93, 38.41, 1:44.57, 36.21, 42.98, 38.68, 51.86, 38.24, 40.95, 32.51, 1:11.24, 45.96, 39.43, 35.44, 33.43, 40.07, 31.20, 39.98, 50.28, 33.90, 39.78, 45.51, 37.54, 35.04, 57.49, 37.18, 30.15, 40.65, 40.78, 32.22, 36.84, 44.23, 39.89, 49.40, 38.85, 48.56, 56.02, 41.88, 32.43, 35.63, 50.59, 42.14, 34.74, 1:00.40, 42.55, 40.74, 36.05, 36.59, 44.19, 42.07, 37.65, 49.16, 50.23, 52.07, 33.89, 42.58, 46.99, 37.59, 1:05.20, 40.37, 50.36, 32.69, 44.95, 51.91, 42.60, 35.85, 47.64, 34.68, 32.22, 39.09, 40.63, 49.02, 39.37, 44.30, 42.27, 49.48, 43.65, 37.56, 37.69, 41.38, 46.51, 47.48, 43.20, 45.09, 52.04, 40.71, 32.99, 43.21, 42.59, 47.25, 36.90, 34.24, 43.76, 33.77, 49.01, 42.28, DNF(2:24.00), 33.33, 46.08, 45.43, 31.92, 38.53, 45.76, 42.33, 38.88, 36.67, 46.77, 49.76, 35.37, 35.08, 44.70, 49.55, 39.71, 41.58, 1:00.04, 43.25, 48.63, 43.53, 48.93, 45.66, 40.51, 47.01, 42.18, 35.46, 47.29, 43.81, 42.66, 40.47, 44.86, 40.60, 44.90, 48.53, 48.94, 42.14, 43.77, 39.38, 43.00, 39.95, 42.25, 43.99, 40.18, 45.15, 45.00, 45.39, 44.02, 32.71, 40.49, 34.61, 49.89, 42.82, 46.36, 44.03, 38.19, 39.70, 48.52, 41.52, 49.10, 39.28, 40.30, 39.76, 42.41, 55.36, 40.80, 42.61, 31.48, 41.87, 52.00, 42.48, 33.82, 40.55, 42.63, 48.37, 47.14, 51.46, 40.80, 45.87, 45.66, 42.92, 44.81, 53.52, 44.06, 43.85, 32.98, 36.98, 46.19, 36.49, 42.01, 37.77, 35.44, 33.45, 43.86, 56.47, 41.46, 46.39, 42.77, 46.21, 39.40, 44.84, 45.93, 45.53, 42.22, 38.12, 45.33, 39.28, 42.78, 38.20, 36.27, 41.17, 36.91, 33.33, 39.67, 41.67, 46.47, 36.27, 53.84, 43.75, 40.57, 40.04, 42.84, 39.33, 49.55, 41.79, 52.42, 45.64, 45.12, 49.68, 41.31, 42.04, 36.43, 39.47, 39.15, 41.94, 40.98, 48.93, 41.23, 38.11, 47.48, 43.48, 34.61, 36.73, 43.97, 29.02, 38.63, 41.58, 31.60, 42.83, 39.00, 42.09, 39.78, 45.92, 39.83, 35.76, 54.87, 41.60, 38.27, 46.22, 36.28, 1:06.40, 46.87, 39.90, 40.02, 32.57, 36.72, 37.61, 34.00, 38.49, 46.12, 37.61, 47.22, 47.75, 32.93, 39.64, 43.32, 39.69, 43.09, 45.02, 44.41, 43.28, 36.34, 40.59, 39.58, 40.40, 33.74, 35.14, 39.25, 32.04, 47.83, 39.56, 39.54, 38.77, 45.86, 46.63, 36.14, 39.63, 52.04, 35.14, 41.72, 38.37, 44.55, 42.77, 38.55, 37.33, 49.86, 29.66, 40.18, 42.40, 44.58, 36.58, 40.85, 42.90, 39.45, 41.95, 54.64, 39.79


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 12, 2014)

3 side colour neutral: White, Yellow, and Green and sub 20 on these 3!
Currently doing Blue and avg 22 sec
Another 2 days and 4 side colour neutral.
 Happy with this accomplishment


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 12, 2014)

49.22 mega single on cam


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 12, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-12
avg of 12: 3.76

Time List:
1. 3.63 U L B R' L' B R L' B' 
2. 4.64 L' B' U L R U L' l r' b' u 
3. 3.84 L U' R' L U B R' L' U l r' 
4. 3.60 L' U R L' B L' l r' u' 
5. 3.88 R B' R' B' R' U' R l' r' b' u' 
6. 3.62 L B R L U' R B' l r' b 
7. (5.00) U L' B' L R' U L' B l' b' u' 
8. 3.33 L R U L U' L l r' b' u 
9. 3.62 R U' R' B U R' U B r' b u' 
10. (3.23) U L' U R' B' R U' r' b' 
11. 3.45 R' B L' B U' R U' L' l' r b' 
12. 3.94 U L U' R U' B R' B' L l' r b'
wtf so many 3's


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 12, 2014)

For the stackmat lovers. I'll upload this soon.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-12
avg of 12: 3.960

Time List:
1. 3.928 B L R L U R L' R' 
2. 4.286 U L' R U' R' B' R' L' 
3. (3.042) B' U' B U R' L' B U' R' 
4. 4.379 L' B' U' B' U' R B L' U' 
5. 4.693 R' U' R L R L R' B U 
6. 3.894 R' B R B' L U B U' 
7. 3.518 B' L R' B L U L' R' L 
8. 3.064 R B R B' R' U L' B' U 
9. 4.846 R' U' L' R B' L B' U R' 
10. (5.156) B R U B' R U B R 
11. 3.529 B' L R B L' B L B' R' L' 
12. 3.467 U R' B' U R B' L' B U'


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 12, 2014)

7.686 OH single

D2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 R' B2 L D2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D F L' R' B'

x' z'
D U2 R' U2 z' U' R2
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
z U' R2 U R' U' R U
x' R' U' R U R' U' R U
z' U r U R' U' z U' R z' R U' x' U


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2014)

Skewb: 5.74 average of 12. 

4.40, (8.55), 4.30, 5.05, (4.22), 6.82, 8.27, 4.35, 6.98, 4.91, 6.03, 6.30

New PB. I'm finally consistently getting times that I used to get 2 years ago! 



Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 12: 5.74
1. 4.40 B' L R L B' L R U' L U B' L U R' U 
2. (8.55) R B' R' B' L' B L U L B' R U R B' L 
3. 4.30 B U' R B' L' R' U' B U' L R' B L' U L' 
4. 5.05 B' R B' R' L B' R B' U R B' L' U L U 
5. (4.22) U B' R L R' B U' R' B' U' R U R' B' U' 
6. 6.82 L' B U B' R' L B' U' B' R U R L R B' 
7. 8.27 R U' R' B' U' B' U' B R U B R B' L R' 
8. 4.35 U' R B U' R' U B' R L' B' R' U' B' R' U 
9. 6.98 R' U B' U R U R' L R' L' U B' U' R L 
10. 4.91 R' L U' L R' U' L B L U B' L' R' U' L 
11. 6.03 L R U L' R B' L R' L R' U' L U' B' R' 
12. 6.30 B' R U L' U B' L' B U L' B' R B' R' U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 12, 2014)

collinbxyz said:


> 7.686 OH single
> 
> D2 B2 F2 L' R' D2 R' B2 L D2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D F L' R' B'
> 
> ...



Wut


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 12, 2014)

Got this too (stackmat on cam)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-12
avg of 12: 3.994

Time List:
1. 3.063 U L U' B U' R' U' R U' 
2. (2.493) R' B R B R B R' L' 
3. 5.065 R' L B L B R' L' R' 
4. 3.971 R U R L' B R B' L 
5. 3.473 L U' L' R' B' R' U L U' 
6. 3.424 U' L R B' L R U' B' U' 
7. 4.529 L' R U L R' B' U' R' L 
8. 4.613 R' U' L U' L B L B' R 
9. (5.559) U' B' R U L' U B U' 
10. 3.906 B R' U R' U' B' R L' 
11. 3.891 R L B' U B' L' R' B' L' 
12. 4.000 R' B' U R U R L R'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 12, 2014)

30.755 single with white cross (I can only solve with green for those of you who don't know that)
31.855 mo3 (32.986, 31.576, 31.004)
33.683 avg5 (36.488, 32.986, 31.576, 31.004, 38.785)

YAY for 4x4!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 12, 2014)

Average of 12: 1:00.56 

54.80, 1:01.68, 59.40, 59.52, 1:05.21, 57.09, (54.35), 57.87, (1:08.90), 59.24, 1:05.45, 1:05.29

edit: 59 single with a pop wtf?

avg100: 1:04.66


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 12, 2014)

3.673 avg12, stackmat / on cam!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-12
avg of 12: 3.673

Time List:
1. (2.386) R U B' L B' U L' R' 
2. 3.611 L U' L B' U' B' U' R' U' R' 
3. 3.094 B' U L B R' U' B' R' 
4. 3.710 U' B' L' U B R U' R 
5. 3.243 R' U R' L' B U' L R 
6. 3.996 U L U B' L R U' R 
7. 4.335 R U' L' R B' L' R' L' 
8. 2.799 U' B' L' U B L' R' L' 
9. 3.926 B U' L' R' L' R' L R' 
10. 4.580 L R' B' U' L U L' U' B 
11. (5.390) R U' B' L B U' L' U L' 
12. 3.436 U' B U' R' L' U B L'



Wasn't exactly expecting this, but I just beat my keyboard PBs with stackmat :O 

*4.119 Average of 50 UWR*
4.250 Average of 100 UWR



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-12
avg of 100: 4.250

Time List:
1. 3.971 R U R L' B R B' L 
2. 3.473 L U' L' R' B' R' U L U' 
3. 3.424 U' L R B' L R U' B' U' 
4. 4.529 L' R U L R' B' U' R' L 
5. 4.613 R' U' L U' L B L B' R 
6. 5.559 U' B' R U L' U B U' 
7. 3.906 B R' U R' U' B' R L' 
8. 3.891 R L B' U B' L' R' B' L' 
9. 4.000 R' B' U R U R L R' 
10. 5.460 R U L' B R U' L U' 
11. 3.177 B' U' R' B' L U L' R' 
12. 2.896 B L U B L U L U' 
13. 3.463 U R B R' U' B U' B' 
14. 5.142 R' B' U' B' R' B L' U' 
15. 3.686 B' R' B R L' B L' B' L' 
16. 4.335 B U R L' B' U R L 
17. 4.749 U' R B' L B' R L R 
18. 5.662 R' U' B' R L' R U' B' 
19. 3.778 B L' U R' L U' R' U' R 
20. 4.159 U' R' U B R L B' U' 
21. 4.209 B' U B L' U L B' U 
22. 4.782 U L' U' R U' L' U' L B R' 
23. 3.859 U B' L U' L R' B' U R' 
24. 3.683 R' L' R' L R U' L U 
25. (6.181+) B R L' B L U R' B L' 
26. 4.004[B U' R L R L B' U L'] U' R' L U' L' B U' R 
27. 5.605 R L' R' U B R' U B 
28. 4.294 U B' L B R L R B 
29. 4.873 U L U' B U L R' U R' 
30. 4.986 U' L' B R' B' R' U R L 
31. 3.980 U R' L U' R' U L R' 
32. 3.284 B' U' B U' R' U L U 
33. 4.960 L U R U' B U' R B R' 
34. 4.219 U B R' U' B R U' L' U' 
35. 3.920 B U' L' R L' B U R U' 
36. 4.384 R U' R B R U B L 
37. 4.240 L' B U' R' B' R L R 
38. 4.992 B U' B L U L' U' R' U' 
39. 4.693 U' L B' L' B' L' B U 
40. (6.300) B L B U B' R' U B' L 
41. 5.265 L B R' B L' U' R' L' B 
*42. (2.386) R U B' L B' U L' R' 
43. 3.611 L U' L B' U' B' U' R' U' R' 
44. 3.094 B' U L B R' U' B' R' 
45. 3.710 U' B' L' U B R U' R 
46. 3.243 R' U R' L' B U' L R 
47. 3.996 U L U B' L R U' R 
48. 4.335 R U' L' R B' L' R' L' 
49. (2.799) U' B' L' U B L' R' L' 
50. 3.926 B U' L' R' L' R' L R' 
51. 4.580 L R' B' U' L U L' U' B 
52. 5.390 R U' B' L B U' L' U L' 
53. 3.436 U' B U' R' L' U B L' 
54. 4.782 L U' L R' L' B' L B' R 
55. 5.606 B' L' B' R L' R U' B' L' 
56. 4.913 L' U B R' L R' B L' U 
57. 2.880 U' R B R' B U' B R' 
58. (2.565) R L U B' U R' B U 
59. 3.827 B' L' R' L R' B L U' R' 
60. 4.690 L' B' R' L R B R U 
61. 4.881 B R' L' R L R' U' B' R 
62. 3.356 R L B R B R' U B' 
63. 4.488 U L R' U' B' U B U' B' 
64. 3.870 U' B L U' L' R L' R' 
65. 4.062 U L' U' B L U' R U R' 
66. 4.553 U R' U' L' R B' U' B L 
67. (5.982) R' B' R' L B' R' L B' 
68. 3.761 U B L' R L U' R L' 
69. 5.503 R L' U' L' U' R B' R L' U' 
70. 4.929 R U R B' U' B L R B' 
71. 3.635 U R' L' U L' U B' R 
72. 5.015 U L' B' U B' L' B U L 
73. 3.874 B' R L B L' U' R B' 
74. 4.780 B R' U' B L U R U' 
75. 3.410 U B' L' B L R L U R 
76. 3.367 R' U' B' L' R L B U' L 
77. 4.130 R' U B' U' R' U' L B 
78. 4.261 L' R L' U' R' U B' L U 
79. 5.257 U L' B R B' R L' U' 
80. 4.710 B U' B R' L' B R' L' 
81. 4.036 L' U' B U R' L U' B U 
82. 3.658 L B' R B L' B' L B' U 
83. (7.373) L B' L R U' L' R B L' 
84. 3.261 U R L' R' L' B U' R' 
85. 3.328 L' B L' U L B' R' B U 
86. 4.166 U' B L' B' U' B U R' L' 
87. 4.750 B L B' L' U' R' L U' 
88. (6.370) R' L R' L B' R' L U' 
89. (2.783) B' U R U R' U' B L R' 
90. 3.006 R U B' R' B L' B' L' 
91. 4.374 U' L' U' R B U' B' U *
92. 5.195 U B L' U L R' L U R 
93. 4.587 B' L' R' L R' B R U L 
94. (2.622) L' R' L B' R B' L B' 
95. 4.894 B U' R L' R' B U B' R' 
96. 5.686 U' L' B L R' U' L R B' 
97. 5.047 B' L' U' R' L' R' U B' 
98. 4.111 B U B' U' B' R U L' 
99. 3.283 B R' L R' B' U R B R 
100. 3.196 B' L' B L U L R' L'


----------



## Berd (Aug 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> It's coming! shoutout will be in description
> 
> EDIT: so there was a solve where i missed the spacebar, so the timer didn't start. Please don't kill me for redoing it D:



THANKYOU SO MUCH LOL


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 13, 2014)

8.71 AO50
8.83 AO100

been quite a while since I broke a PB.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Aug 13, 2014)

Megaminx
59.05 single (First sub 1)
1:13.11 avg5
1:16.89 avg12
1:18.11 avg25


----------



## qaz (Aug 13, 2014)

wtf

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-12
avg of 12: 6.67



Spoiler: Time List



1. 6.89 B' U L' B L' R' L R' 
2. 5.57 L' U' R B U R U' B U' 
3. 5.25 B U' L R U R' B' L 
4. 7.34 B L R' L U L' U B' L 
5. 8.32 L B U R U' B' U' L' 
6. 6.56 R U B U R' B U L 
7. 7.03 R' U' B L' B R L B' 
8. 8.96 U' L U' L' B R' B L U 
9. 5.07 L' R' L B' R L' U' B' 
10. (9.44) R B' L' U' B' U R' U B' 
11. (3.99) U' B' L B U B R' L R' 
12. 5.70 R L R' B L' U' L' U



2-5 are pb ao5 (6.49)

edit: no way
Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-12
avg of 12: 6.41

Time List:
1. 7.03 R' U' B L' B R L B' 
2. 8.96 U' L U' L' B R' B L U 
3. 5.07 L' R' L B' R L' U' B' 
4. 9.44 R B' L' U' B' U R' U B' 
5. 3.99 U' B' L B U B R' L R' 
6. 5.70 R L R' B L' U' L' U 
7. (13.52) B' U L U' B' U L' U R 
8. 7.49 B' R B' U B' L U B' U' 
9. 7.38 B U R B R' U' L U' B' 
10. 3.63 U L U L' U L U' L R 
11. (2.58) B' R' U B L R L R' 
12. 5.44 U' B L' U' L' U' B' U

5.48 ao5, 3.88 mo3 xD

edit again: single pb lolol
(1.61) B' L' U L B' L' B R U'


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.23 
1. 9.81 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 D U2 R2 F2 L' R D F' U L2 R' D F2 R' 
2. 9.55 F B2 R2 B' D B2 D R F' D F B2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 
3. (8.16) L2 D L' D' F' B' D' B2 U' F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 D2 
4. 8.60 D2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 R D2 B' U' F2 L2 F' L R2 U' 
5. 9.38 B2 L U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U2 B' R B2 F R2 U' F L D' R2 
6. (14.68) U L2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 U' R' F' L2 D F' L2 D U2 L 
7. 9.77 F2 U2 L D2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 R' U2 F L' D B F D U2 B U L2 
8. 9.00 B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R' B' D' B' L' D2 U R' B2 
9. 9.06 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F R D' F2 L2 F' U R2 B' D2 R' 
10. 8.68 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L U' R B' D' U2 B D' L' U2 F' 
11. 9.15 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U L' U' F2 L2 F R' U L D R 
12. 9.31 U2 R' F' D' F L F' B D L D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 

No counting sup-10s  And part of a 10.28 ao100


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 13, 2014)

My Liying and Aolong arrived today, and they're my first new speedcubes in a while. All I had was a very bad Zhanchi. I broke my AO12 PB by a fair amount; it's now 15.04. I came very close to MO3 and AO5 PBs as well, but did not quite manage them. Still, it's awesome considering I'm not even used to the cubes yet. The Aolong is faster than I can control, so I'm using the Liying as my main now.

Also broke all my 7x7 PBs. 
4:36.02 single
4:53.40 MO3
4:58.85 AO5
5:04.23 AO12
5:25.92 AO100.


----------



## Erik (Aug 13, 2014)

After doing my first sub-1 on 5x5 in 2011, I finally did it again yesterday evening! 

59.38 PB 

Method: AvG (am I the only one with a non-freeslice method to do sub-1 on 5x5?)

Needed: more of those!


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 13, 2014)

Erik said:


> After doing my first sub-1 on 5x5 in 2011, I finally did it again yesterday evening!
> 
> 59.38 PB
> 
> ...



nope, pedro roque even had an official sub 1 with yau5 already


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 13, 2014)

Erik said:


> After doing my first sub-1 on 5x5 in 2011, I finally did it again yesterday evening!
> 
> 59.38 PB
> 
> ...


Congrats! I'm glad you finally got another one. 

I've done a quick search of the speedsolving wiki as well as the forum, and haven't found much info about AvG. Could you give me an overview?



yoinneroid said:


> nope, pedro roque even had an official sub 1 with yau5 already


Yau doesn't count as a freeslice method? Perhaps I don't understand the definition of "freeslice," but I would've assumed that pairing the cross edges as well as solving edges 5-8 would've counted as freeslice.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Congrats! I'm glad you finally got another one.
> 
> I've done a quick search of the speedsolving wiki as well as the forum, and haven't found much info about AvG. Could you give me an overview?
> 
> ...



Oh, I guess you're right
Well, at least I have a few sub 1 and I don't use freeslice for my edge pairing so Erik's definitely not the only one

and for AvG, it is basically 2 pair at a time method, but there are a few things that I don't think I understand, so Erik would give a better explanation


----------



## Erik (Aug 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Congrats! I'm glad you finally got another one.
> 
> I've done a quick search of the speedsolving wiki as well as the forum, and haven't found much info about AvG. Could you give me an overview?
> 
> ...



It depends how you execute Yau in my opinion. The sub-1's I have seen with Yau are definitely freeslicing though. Cross edges are always freesliced but you could also do AvG on the rest.
AvG is basically old school 2-pairing. I think there is a (really old) vid on my youtube channel that explains it. 



yoinneroid said:


> Oh, I guess you're right
> Well, at least I have a few sub 1 and I don't use freeslice for my edge pairing so Erik's definitely not the only one
> 
> and for AvG, it is basically 2 pair at a time method, but there are a few things that I don't think I understand, so Erik would give a better explanation



Oh that is interesting! What method do you use if it is not freeslice and also not AvG?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 13, 2014)

Erik said:


> Oh that is interesting! What method do you use if it is not freeslice and also not AvG?



I'm doing 2-pairing as well, however I set up 2 pairs to cover the blindspot in horizontal pairing first, similar to what 32223 do in the first 3, but obviously in a different way.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally motivated to OH again (switching OH mains did the trick), and my times have come back down!
Average of 12: 22.08
1. 22.45 U2 B L2 U2 F D2 F D2 F R2 B2 U B' R' F' R' U2 L' R2 D' F' 
2. 21.74 D' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 D L2 R2 B' D U R F U2 F2 U B' F 
3. 24.26 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L R D L2 F U2 B U' L2 D2 L 
4. 22.21 U2 L2 U B D' F' R' L U R2 F2 U2 R' L U2 F2 R' F2 L' 
5. 25.10 B' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B' D R2 B' F' L2 D L' B2 U2 B' 
6. 20.95 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B F2 R2 B F R U2 L B2 D R F D' F2 D' B 
7. (27.52) R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' U' F L' R F L R2 D' 
8. 19.62 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' L' F' D2 F2 R' U F' U2 B' F' 
9. 22.06 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D B' R D' L' B2 D B2 D L R2 
10. (16.88) U R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F' D F' L' B' D2 R2 D2 L 
11. 20.92 U2 D' F R' U F' B U2 R F R2 U2 F U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F B 
12. 21.46 D R2 F2 L' B D2 F2 U' F' D2 B2 L D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 B2 L'

EDIT:


Spoiler



Average of 50: 22.60
1. 22.45 U2 B L2 U2 F D2 F D2 F R2 B2 U B' R' F' R' U2 L' R2 D' F' 
2. 21.74 D' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 D L2 R2 B' D U R F U2 F2 U B' F 
3. 24.26 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L R D L2 F U2 B U' L2 D2 L 
4. 22.21 U2 L2 U B D' F' R' L U R2 F2 U2 R' L U2 F2 R' F2 L' 
5. 25.10 B' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B' D R2 B' F' L2 D L' B2 U2 B' 
6. 20.95 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B F2 R2 B F R U2 L B2 D R F D' F2 D' B 
7. (27.52) R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' U' F L' R F L R2 D' 
8. 19.62 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' L' F' D2 F2 R' U F' U2 B' F' 
9. 22.06 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D B' R D' L' B2 D B2 D L R2 
10. (16.88) U R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F' D F' L' B' D2 R2 D2 L 
11. 20.92 U2 D' F R' U F' B U2 R F R2 U2 F U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F B 
12. 21.46 D R2 F2 L' B D2 F2 U' F' D2 B2 L D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 B2 L' 
13. 19.12 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 B' L R U' L R2 B U B2 L' 
14. 21.17 D2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 F' D2 F D B F2 L' D' R' 
15. 22.88 L2 D U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F' L R U' F2 L2 F2 R2 B' U 
16. 19.20 R' D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R D' F D' U2 R D R' U' F' R' 
17. 22.54 B U2 F' U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 D2 B' U F2 R' F U' L R2 B F2 U 
18. 25.14 R F U2 F' B' D R' B' R2 F L2 U' F2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 D' L2 
19. 21.11 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R' U2 L' D B D' L2 D L U2 
20. 22.84 L D2 L' U2 L2 B2 R U2 L D2 R D' B U L' B2 L D' R2 D' F' 
21. 23.45 B L2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 F R2 F U B' R U L D L B R2 F' 
22. 22.89 U' L' F' U' F2 R L2 U' B R' F' L2 U2 F B2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 
23. 20.83 R2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 L' B' U' L2 F D U' R' 
24. 25.39 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 F' D2 L' F' U R2 F' L R2 U2 R' B' 
25. 26.28 D F2 L' B L' U R2 D R' B' U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 U R2 
26. 22.37 D' F2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F R' F2 L' B L' R B D' R 
27. 22.61 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 L' B' R D2 F' U B' L2 
28. (18.47) L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U L2 R' F' U' B D' F2 U2 R2 U F' 
29. 27.29 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 F U2 R B' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U' 
30. 26.44 U F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L B F2 R' U2 F D' U R' 
31. 26.03 R2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 U F' L2 B' L' R2 U F' 
32. 21.33 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B D2 R U L' R2 F2 L U R' 
33. 23.04 U' B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 B' L2 R B2 F' U F2 D' U' F 
34. (27.43) D2 L' F2 L F L D R' D F U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 
35. 25.06 B R2 F U R L' D' F2 L' U D' R2 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' 
36. 23.34 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U F' D L U B' U R U2 L2 R' 
37. 21.11 U F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B L' R2 B D F' D2 L' F' D' R 
38. 21.70 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 U L2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 F' L' R D L' B 
39. 21.49 B2 R2 B' L B2 D L B2 U' B' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' 
40. 20.60 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F R B F2 L' B F' U B' 
41. (17.85) D2 L' U2 R B2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' B' U R D2 F' R F2 R B2 
42. 20.26 D2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U B' F2 R2 D L R B D2 L F 
43. 23.04 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B' F2 D R' B L' D2 B' U' 
44. 24.23 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 L' D' U F' R U2 B' D' U2 R' F2 
45. 24.92 U2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' R2 U' F D' R B' L R U R' 
46. 25.98 B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 D' R' F L B U2 L D2 B' D R2 
47. 20.63 U2 B L' D2 L' D' R' B2 L F B2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 
48. 19.32 B' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F R2 B2 D2 F L U L' R D2 F R2 U' F2 D2 
49. (27.61) R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F R2 U2 R D2 B2 R' F' L U' 
50. 20.21 L2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 F L2 U2 B F2 D' U2 B U' L2 D' R B2 R'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2014)

xD

(6.75), 9.55, 7.97, 6.86, (10.29) = 8.03


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 13, 2014)

oh my god. skewb stackmat on cam:

2.45 avg5
3.33 avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-13
avg of 12: 3.33

Time List:
*0. 3.77[part of avg5, not avg12] R' B' R' B U' L' B' U' L 
1. 2.31 U' B' U B' L' B' R' U' L' 
2. 3.47 U L U' R' B L' B U' 
3. 1.56 U L' U' B' L B U R' 
4. (1.39) U B R B R' L' B U'* 
5. (6.28) B U R' U R' B R U' 
6. 3.57 U B' L B' R' U R B' L 
7. 4.50 L B R' U' R' B' U L 
8. 4.13 B' R' U B' R L' U' B' L' 
9. 3.00 L R' B' U B' L R L' 
10. 4.22 B' R L' B' R U' R U' R' 
11. 3.71 B R' U L' R B R' L' 
12. 2.81 B' L R' L R B' R' B U'

It probably could've been a bit better, but I ain't gonna complain. I'm shaking so much right now. I can't type


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> oh my god. skewb stackmat on cam:
> 
> 2.45 avg5
> 3.33 avg12
> ...



Okay, wtf dude. Stop.

But seriously though, how do you get such easy scrambles? When I tried them, I got about the same time or faster on many of them, yet I never get averages even close to this.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Okay, wtf dude. Stop.
> 
> But seriously though, how do you get such easy scrambles? When I tried them, I got about the same time or faster on many of them, yet I never get averages even close to this.


I get the feeling he has done nothing but film skewb for like the past 3 days xD


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 13, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I get the feeling he has done nothing but film skewb for like the past 3 days xD



Got it! xD

Yeah antoine, I could probably get 2.xx on these if I wasn't shaking like a retard xD it's hard in front of a camera.

EDIT: here's a 3.673 avg12. It's from a very bad angle and I have a 3.33 (it's at a good angle) coming in like 1 hr, so I'm just leaving unlisted and not in a separate thread


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 13, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> oh my god. skewb stackmat on cam:
> 
> 2.45 avg5
> 3.33 avg12
> ...



0-4 and 1-5 are the same average of 5, you didn't need to include the extra time.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> 0-4 and 1-5 are the same average of 5, you didn't need to include the extra time.



I know, but I feel like 0-4 is more impressive. I'll just upload the solve of 0 and not the scramble when I put it on YT


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2014)

7.18 full step with E-perm 

R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 U F' L' R F' D L' B U' R 
(anti-sune OLL and orange cross)

edit: ~8.5 tps


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 13, 2014)

HOW THE HELL DID I DO THIS 
Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-13
avg of 12: 3.44

Time List:
1. 3.68 L B U' L' B' U L' U l' r' b 
2. 3.59 U' B' U R B' U L' B R r b' u 
3. 3.10 U L U' B L' R L' U' u 
4. 3.63 R' L B' U R U' B' r' b u' 
5. 3.64 U L R B' L' U' r' u 
6. 3.75 U' L B L U L B' R' L' l' r 
7. 3.24 L' R U' L' B U L' B r u' 
8. (3.77) L' U' R L U B b' u' 
9. 3.15 U L' U B' R L R L' l' b u 
10. (3.09) L R' U L' R B U R' B r b u' 
11. 3.45 L B R B' R U R l' r' b' 
12. 3.15 B U R B' R L U L' l b' u


----------



## TDM (Aug 13, 2014)

13.37 Roux single, I think Roux PB, but I reset my session ~50 solves ago.

/* Scramble */
R2 U2 R' U2 B U' F' L' U' F2 R L2 U2 R F2 R L U2 F2 U2

/* Solve */
z' // Inspection
L2 F' L2 y // LSquare (3/3)
U R U2 R2 r' F // LBlock (6/9)
R U R U R' // RSquare (5/14)
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // RBlock (12/26)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (13/39)
U M U' M U2 // LSE (5/44)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Could've been better if the light was decent...
My LSE was actually U M U' M' M2 U2, so 3.37 TPS, exactly 10.00 less than the time.


----------



## Torch (Aug 13, 2014)

"Accomplishment": I managed to forget my Nb perm...in the middle of an Ao50 of Nb perms.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 13, 2014)

Whoo! 4x4 ao5 55.66 and ao12 57.52!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2014)

Decided to time mega splits, got a decent avg 5

F2L+S2L+LL
Average of 5: 58.90
1: 18.41+ 30.45 + 12.10 =1:00.96 
2: 14.68 + 31.86 + 12.13 = 58.67 
3: 23.82 +20.62 + 12.32 = 56.76 
4: 17.44 + 27.08 + 12.56 = 57.08 
5: 20.12 +30.08 + 13.94 = 1:04.14


splits for a 1:01.57 avg 15
20.25 + 28.95 +12.36 = 1:01.57


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 13, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> HOW THE HELL DID I DO THIS
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-13
> avg of 12: 3.44
> 
> ...



Nice! All 3.xx, that's some consistency right there xD


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 13, 2014)

Pyra PBs(I think)

Best avg5: 4.50
(4.54, 3.99, 4.95, (7.54), (3.52))
1) 4.54 - U' L B L U' B L' U' r 
2) 3.99 - U B' R B' L B' L' R' l r b u 
3) 4.95 - L R' L R' L R L' R' r b u 
4) 7.54 - R L R U L' B R' B r u 
5) 3.52 - U L' B' L' U R U' L' l b' u' 

Best avg12: 5.26
(6.40, 4.88, 4.03, 7.12, 5.62, 5.71, 5.29, 4.54, 3.99, 4.95, (7.54), (3.52))

Edit: 7.28 avg500

I suck.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Pyra PBs(I think)
> 
> Best avg5: 4.50
> (4.54, 3.99, 4.95, (7.54), (3.52))
> ...



Lets suppose you somehow got that avg5 in competition. Unlikely, but 100% possible. That would rank you 69th in the World.
I don't call that sucking. Loads of people (especially Brandon Mikel ) would love to be ranked that good at something.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Lets suppose you somehow got that avg5 in competition. Unlikely, but 100% possible. That would rank you 69th in the World.
> I don't call that sucking. Loads of people (especially Brandon Mikel ) would love to be ranked that good at something.



I meant the avg500 sucked. The avg5 was ok, lol.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 13, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> HOW THE HELL DID I DO THIS
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-13
> avg of 12: 3.44
> 
> ...



woah that consistency. gj


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 14, 2014)

7.72, 7.48, 7.01, 8.73, 9.67, 8.40, (10.65), 8.98, 8.06, (6.72), 8.05, 8.00 = 8.21


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 8.21
1. 7.72 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' L' D' F2 L F2 R F' R2 U' B' 
2. 7.48 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L B D2 L2 R' D U R B U' 
3. 7.01 D B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 U L' D2 U R' U' L2 B U' R2 U' 
4. 8.73 D L2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 U B U2 R B' U F2 L' U2 F L' F2 
5. 9.67 L F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B2 F' R2 U' B2 R F2 U L' D2 F' 
6. 8.40 U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D' R B2 D' R' D2 F D' U L R2 
7. (10.65) B' R2 B2 F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 U' L U F2 D' B' U 
8. 8.98 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U R' B L' D2 U2 F2 L2 B' U' L 
9. 8.06 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' D L2 B2 U F U2 B 
10. (6.72) U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 L' R2 U2 B' L2 D B U' L R F' D B2 
11. 8.05 R2 B U2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 U L2 R' D' L' U R' U' R B' 
12. 8.00 L' B2 R B2 R' B2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 D L2 B' F' L D L' B' U2


----------



## rybaby (Aug 14, 2014)

BigGreen said:


> 7.72, 7.48, 7.01, 8.73, 9.67, 8.40, (10.65), 8.98, 8.06, (6.72), 8.05, 8.00 = 8.21
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scrambles
> ...



Awesome average!! Good to hear you're still cubing ;-) Roux ftw


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2014)

say there br0
ur kind fast m8


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 14, 2014)

53.00, 57.19, 55.33, = 55.17 coulda been a pb avg5 too but I messed up


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 14, 2014)

ah yeah SS skewb with lanlan bearings is insane. 4.27 ao50 with tons of fails. Hopefully I can do more tomorrow. (first day of school )


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 14, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice! All 3.xx, that's some consistency right there xD





XTowncuber said:


> woah that consistency. gj


Thanks! The funny thing is that I'm usually never this consistent, especially with 3 second times.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 14, 2014)

6:33.06 7x7 mo3


----------



## mpcuber1 (Aug 14, 2014)

L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'
12.82
lol x cross, most ridiculous scramble I've ever seen
messed up on one f2l pair


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 14, 2014)

3x3 PBs:
13.85 AO5
14.82 AO12
16.45 AO100.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> ah yeah SS skewb with lanlan bearings is insane. 4.27 ao50 with tons of fails. Hopefully I can do more tomorrow. (first day of school )



So you would definitely recommend me adding LanLan springs? (would have to use ShengShou bearings because the LanLan ones are mostly missing). An what sort of tension suits it?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 14, 2014)

Megaminx avg of 12: 1:51.35

*1. 1:43.43 
2. 1:38.84 
3. (2:05.00) 
4. 1:57.40 
5. 1:36.24 = 1:46.56 avg of 5* 
6. 1:55.23 
7. 1:48.27 
8. 1:59.56 
9. 1:52.23 
10. 1:57.39 
11. (1:35.86) 
12. 2:04.87 

dat consistency tho


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 14, 2014)

OMG This is probably Walker Welch's greatest accomplishment!!!

http://zumbrota.1upprelaunch.com/print.asp?ArticleID=4675&SectionID=51&SubSectionID=55


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 14, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> OMG This is probably Walker Welch's greatest accomplishment!!!
> 
> http://zumbrota.1upprelaunch.com/print.asp?ArticleID=4675&SectionID=51&SubSectionID=55



Love you too <3


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2014)

New profile picture Walker? http://i.imgur.com/E6IJiPE.png


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2014)

Tim, I think this one is better

http://imgur.com/F5T9KKC


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> So you would definitely recommend me adding LanLan springs? (would have to use ShengShou bearings because the LanLan ones are mostly missing). An what sort of tension suits it?


At least my first impression of it is that it's much better than no bearings at all. I stuck with shengshou bearings, but the lanlan ones seemed the same. I have mine maybe 270 degrees tighter than stock tensions because I really hate pops. It still cuts nicely though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Average of 50: 14.43


Spoiler



1. (11.44) R B D2 R F' D L' F R' U D2 R B2 R' D2 R' B2 R' L2 F2 
2. (11.24) B2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L R2 U F' D2 R2 F R U R2 
3. 15.83 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B R' B' L2 D2 L2 U2 R' F 
4. (18.50) L B R2 F B2 U R' B L' D F2 L F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 
5. 16.77 R2 F' U' R L U2 F' U' B U B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' 
*6. 12.03 D L D2 L2 F2 L' D2 F' L' B2 D' R2 U L2 D B2 D' L2 U R2 
7. 12.48 R2 D B2 R2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R F' D R U L2 B L' U2 R' 
8. 13.21 F U2 R2 B L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D L F2 D2 F2 R' F' L2 U2 B2 
9. 14.37 R B2 R B2 D2 L' R' D2 B2 F2 R' U' R' B U2 R D U' B' R2 
10. 16.27 U2 F U L B' L D2 F U D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R F2 R' F2 
11. 15.61 U2 B L2 B' L2 B2 D2 F U2 F D2 U' F' L' U2 L2 B U L R2 
12. 12.56 B2 U F' D' B U2 R' B D R2 F' R2 D2 F' B2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 
13. 13.41 D2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 R' B' F' D R B' D B D2 L' 
14. 14.35 D2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 F L' U F2 L' F R' B U B' 
15. 13.47 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D R2 D U2 F2 L F D F' U' R D' R' D L' 
16. 15.49 D L' U' R' L B2 R2 F U R' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R F2 L' D2 
17. 14.91 L U' F2 D2 B' L2 F L D F' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U D F2 B2 D *
18. 14.82 R2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' U L B2 R D F U F2 U' R' 
19. 16.80 L2 B R2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B D' U R U2 F R U2 L' U 
20. 14.01 D2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F L2 B L B2 F' L D2 L D' F2 U' 
21. 14.27 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F' D' R' D2 U R F2 R2 D2 B' R 
22. 14.54 U2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R' D2 L F2 R' U F2 D2 L' F' D U' B2 U2 
23. 13.66 B L2 R2 B L2 R2 F' L2 U2 B F2 D U' F L R D' L F D2 U 
24. 14.44 U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' B L U F R D2 L' R' 
25. 13.05 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B F' R2 D R' U L' B2 U' F' R' D F2 
26. 12.71 U' B2 R' L B U D L D' L' B' U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F B D2 
27. 14.82 U2 R2 U' D2 B U2 F U' B L' B2 D B2 U R2 U R2 F2 D R2 
28. 12.91 U2 R2 D F' U' B U2 B2 U D2 B2 R2 L' D2 L B2 L U2 B2 R 
29. 16.07 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 B U' F' U2 R B' U2 R D2 B U 
30. 14.80 L2 D' B L' F R F' R' U R' U2 F2 R' B2 R2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 
31. 15.24 B2 R U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U R U' F L2 U L' R' B' 
32. 14.59 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B F' R' U' B2 R B R D' B' L2 U2 
33. 14.04 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 B R2 F2 D R' D' F2 R D F' U' R2 B' 
34. (17.34) B' L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F D2 L F U2 L' R D B' U' L 
35. 14.59 F' B' R2 D2 R' F2 D B' U B2 R' F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 L' U2 L' 
36. 16.01 B2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' U' B' R B' D2 F U2 R2 U' F' D 
37. 12.26 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F' U' L B' R2 F2 D L2 F U' 
38. (18.59) R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' L U' B2 D2 B' R' D' B' F' 
39. 13.35 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 B' D' B2 R' F2 L' D' L2 B' U' 
40. 15.12 D2 B' U2 F' R' D2 F B U B U' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U 
41. 14.48 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F L2 F U' L2 U2 L' R2 D' R' B2 F 
42. 13.72 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 R2 F D2 U L B' U2 R' U' F2 D 
43. 14.04 D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U F R D R' U R2 F' D F' 
44. 16.76 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 U' B' R F U2 F' D2 L2 D F2 D2 
45. 12.44 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U L D' B U F D2 B' D' U B 
46. 14.21 L2 R2 F U2 F L2 B F2 D2 B' L2 D B2 F2 L B' D2 R2 D B2 D2 
47. (11.76) D R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U B2 F' L' F2 R' D F' L2 U B' F' 
48. 16.86 R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 R' U' B2 F' L2 F' U' B' R' U' 
49. 16.90 U2 R' D' R2 B' U' F2 D R D' F2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 U 
50. 12.64 U' L D2 F2 L F2 R2 U F' B' U' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2



Bold is 13.99 ao12.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 14, 2014)

first big 3x3 avg in a while. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.77
worst time: 22.76

current avg5: 12.56 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 11.13 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 13.59 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 11.79 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 12.63 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 12.63 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 12.63 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 12.74


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Aug 14, 2014)

Skewb

number of times: 102/102
best time: 3.30
worst time: 7.94

current avg5: 5.47
best avg5: 4.44 PB

current avg12: 5.33
best avg12: 5.27 PB

current avg100: 5.64
best avg100: 5.63 PB


----------



## arvind1999 (Aug 14, 2014)

3x3 PB Average of 5. 

Average of 5: 7.69
1. (6.88) L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F R2 B D' B' R B2 U' F2 D2 R' B' R2 
2. 8.43 B2 L R2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' D' U2 F' D F2 R' D2 L' F2 
3. 7.38 D2 L2 R' B2 R D2 L F2 D2 U2 R' U F R2 D R2 B F U2 F2 
4. (9.83) D' L2 B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R U' F L' B2 L B F D U2 
5. 7.26 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' D B' D2 L2 R D2 U R2 B


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm not too sure, and correct me if I'm wrong. But I think I hold more National Records than anybody else in the WCA! 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012BEAH01

Hilmar Magnusson of Iceland and Leandro Baltazar of Portugal both have less than me now! YAY, I'm the world record holder for most NR's now!(I think)


----------



## imvelox (Aug 14, 2014)

1:55.38 *6x6* mo3


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2014)

11.83 2x2 tps (stackmat) 

1.86 F' R' U R' U F U' F U' 

x y' U R' U' R // layer
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // LL

Inspection was probably around 14 seconds though xD


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2014)

Real 7x7x7
(3:40.99), (4:42.86), 3:55.67, 3:50.51, 4:03.88 = 3:56.69

Wish I had a better cube ._.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2014)

6.30 Full step 3x3 PB:

B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 D B' R D' R F2 R2 F2 R D'

z'
D' R' D' R'
L2 U' L' U L U L'
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
y' U R' U' R
U2 R U R' U' R U' R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U

52/6.30 = 8.25 TPS


----------



## qaz (Aug 15, 2014)

7.87 skewb ao50, 8.04 ao100


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 15, 2014)

4.84 skewb average of 1,000 PB.  all stackmat.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 15, 2014)

Lots of new PB's this morning 

*PB's are bold.*

Megaminx:

single
*best: 1:30.01*
worst: 2:04.05

mean of 3
current: 1:53.99 (σ = 4.60)
*best: 1:39.55 (σ = 8.68)* 

avg of 5
current: 1:50.72 (σ = 5.07)
*best: 1:45.78 (σ = 3.67)* 

avg of 12
current: 1:48.42 (σ = 5.08)
*best: 1:48.42 (σ = 5.08)* 

Average: 1:48.42 (σ = 5.08)
Mean: 1:48.19



Spoiler: Time List



Solves 7-11 are the avg of 5

1. 1:43.17
2. 1:46.87 
3. 1:44.59 
4. 1:48.36 
5. 1:50.59 
6. (2:04.05)
*7. 1:41.66
8. (1:30.01)
9. 1:46.99 
10. 1:48.69 
11. 1:56.49* 
12. 1:56.80



5x5:

single
best: 1:39.68
worst: 2:04.51

mean of 3
current: 1:58.22 (σ = 5.80)
*best: 1:41.29 (σ = 2.11)* PB by .62

avg of 5
current: 1:56.65 (σ = 3.37)
*best: 1:46.00 (σ = 6.93)* PB by .28

avg of 12
current: 1:51.41 (σ = 6.40)
*best: 1:51.41 (σ = 6.40)*

Average: 1:51.41 (σ = 6.40)
Mean: 1:51.53



Spoiler: Time List



Solves 1-5 are the avg of 5

*1. (1:39.68) 
2. 1:40.52
3. 1:43.68 
4. 1:59.09 
5. 1:53.79*
6. 1:49.55 
7. 1:47.63 
8. 1:59.80
9. 1:49.90 
10. (2:04.51+) 
11. 1:57.06
12. 1:53.09



And a 7.65 3x3 single!

It was fullstep with a Ja-perm for PLL. For some reason I just had good look-ahead


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 15, 2014)

Wut. Just finally broke 4 minutes on 6x6: 3:42.61. Thank you CRC


----------



## imvelox (Aug 15, 2014)

7.56 F U L' D' L2 B' D R F B2 R B2 L B2 U2 D2 L' D2 F2 L


----------



## imvelox (Aug 15, 2014)

2:39.75 *7x7* single


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2014)

Sub-13 Roux single: 12.92.

B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F R B' L2 F' L' F U' L2 D

Can't even reconstruct my FB - I remember doing the two pairs was 2-3 moves (not sure why...), then I inserted the D-edge with an S', which broke apart the blue/orange pair (which I then put back together, obviously). Any help?

Here's a 15 move F2B with the same scramble:
z'
R2 y R' U2 S'
U r U2 r' U' R
U' M' r U r'


----------



## EMI (Aug 15, 2014)

OH Single
8.37 F2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 R2 D' F' U R L' D U2 R U B2
This is just the most stupid scramble ever, 24 moves solution (but it's from PPT so it's "legit" )
x2 F' D2 U' R U2 R'
U L U2 L2 U' L
y R U' R'
y U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L U'

PB was 12 from today, and 13 before lol. My first sub WR at any event btw


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 15, 2014)

PB CFOP avg of 5: 12.48
1. 13.77 L2 D2 B' U2 B F2 R2 B F2 L2 R2 D F R D2 B2 D2 B' L D U2 
2. (14.15) R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R D' F2 R B' D' U' F U2 R 
3. (10.53) L2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R B' F2 L' F2 D' U' L U B 
4. 12.09 U' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 D B2 R B' U' F' 
5. 11.59 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L' B' F L' F D' B' F2 R2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 15, 2014)

3:29.065 PB 7x7 mo3! (3:26.368, 3:23.497, 3:37.330)

Edit: PB avg5! 3:33.063 (3:26.368, 3:23.497, 3:37.330, 3:35.492, 3:42.998)


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 15, 2014)

47.92 on 4x4!!!! Finally a sub-50!!!!!!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 15, 2014)

WOW! 44.522 2-4 relay! sub 45! That's PB by quite a bit!


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2014)

7.92 R L' U' B U' R B U'
Sub-8 

E: 15-puzzle moves Ao5: 67.


----------



## kcl (Aug 15, 2014)

SS with balls. 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-15
avg of 12: 3.49


Time List:
1. 3.72 U L' R' B' U R' B R 
2. 4.03 B' R' U R' L' U' L B' R' 
3. 2.70 B L' R U' B' R B L' 
4. 3.80 B U R L' U' L U R 
5. 3.88 U B L' R' U R' B R' U' 
6. 4.05 B L' R' U R' B' U B 
7. 2.82 R' L R' U R B' L' R L 
8. 3.56 U' R' U L' B U R' U R 
9. (2.21) U B L U B R' U R B' 
10. 3.00 L R' U' R' B L' R' U R' 
11. (4.33) R U R L' U' R B L R 
12. 3.38 B U' L R U R' L R L'

edit:
Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-15
avg of 12: 3.93


Time List:
1. 3.31 U L' U L B L B' R' B R' 
2. 3.69 R U L' R' U R L' U L' 
3. 3.75 B' R B' R' L B L' B 
4. 3.97 B' U' L' U L R L U' 
5. (2.77) R' B' R' L U' B R' B R' 
6. 3.63 U' L B' U R' L' R' L' U' 
7. 3.02 R' U R' B' R' B' R U' 
8. 5.61 U R' B' U' R L' R U 
9. 4.22 R' B' L U' B' R L' U' R' 
10. (6.09) L R' B L' R B' U L 
11. 3.36 L' R' B' L R L' B R 
12. 4.69 U B' U B R' B' R' B R' L'
stackmat on cam


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Average of 5: 19.76
1. (13.44) U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F D' F' L R D' F2 R D U' 
2. (21.59) R2 B2 U' R F2 U' D' R2 F' R' F R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 R2 
3. 20.48 F2 L U2 R D2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U B R F D2 L' B' D2 R2 
4. 21.48 U D B L D' B R' L2 U L' F2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R2 
5. 17.32 B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 B2 U' B U R' U' R D2 R F U 

Oh my...


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 16, 2014)

9.16 Skewb Ao5! Considering a week ago I averaged ~15-20, I think this is pretty good improvement. But 140 solves + Sarah's + Polish sledges = thumb hurt


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 16, 2014)

Got decent at Skewb.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE OH PB OMG

Sub-19 ao5
Average of 5: 18.39


Spoiler



1. 18.73 U R' U2 L' F' L D R' B' L U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 B U2 L2 F2 
2. (14.38) B' U2 D F' L2 F' R' D' R B2 L2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 B 
3. 18.72 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B' F U2 R' D2 B R2 D' L' R 
4. (20.15) L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D F L R' U2 B U2 R' F R' F 
5. 17.72 U2 L R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 U F R' U2 L' U' L2 R



Sub 20 ao12
Average of 12: 19.20


Spoiler



1. 19.73 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' D' L2 B R' D2 F D' 
2. 20.97 D2 F' L2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D' R2 B' F' U' L U F2 R D' 
3. (27.41) F2 U L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U F2 U R B2 U2 B' L B D' F2 D2 R' 
4. 16.63 R' B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R D B F2 U B' L F' U' R2 D2 
5. 18.60 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B' R D2 L D U B' L2 F2 D 
6. 20.11 R' U' F2 U2 D' R B' L U' F' R B2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R B2 
7. 20.60 U2 R' F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D R' B' U R D2 F D' B2 U' F 
8. 18.73 U R' U2 L' F' L D R' B' L U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 B U2 L2 F2 
9. (14.38) B' U2 D F' L2 F' R' D' R B2 L2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 B 
10. 18.72 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B' F U2 R' D2 B R2 D' L' R 
11. 20.15 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D F L R' U2 B U2 R' F R' F



and the ao50
Average of 50: 21.60


Spoiler



1. (13.44) U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F D' F' L R D' F2 R D U' 
2. 21.59 R2 B2 U' R F2 U' D' R2 F' R' F R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 R2 
3. 20.48 F2 L U2 R D2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U B R F D2 L' B' D2 R2 
4. 21.48 U D B L D' B R' L2 U L' F2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R2 
5. 17.32 B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 B2 U' B U R' U' R D2 R F U 
6. 21.78 D2 L2 F R2 B' D2 B' F2 R2 F D2 U' R B F U' R2 B2 L' D' F2 
7. 18.71 F2 R' B2 F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 L' D' F L2 U' L2 B2 R B' U R' 
8. 21.83 F' U R' B' L B D L2 U' L U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' 
9. 20.98 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F D2 F2 R B D' L' B2 D R' 
10. 23.44 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D B D R F L2 D2 L' R 
11. 26.64 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L' B2 L B' D2 F L R F2 R2 
12. 21.52 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 F D L' D' R2 D U2 B' U2 
13. 23.15 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 F' U L' D U2 B2 F' L2 B2 
14. 25.72 U B2 U2 L' U' L U2 F' L D L2 F D2 F R2 F L2 F L2 U2 F2 
15. 22.12 R U B U' R' U F' L F U2 D2 R F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 
16. 17.82 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 D U' L D' F2 U' F U B2 D U' 
17. 22.24 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R B D' R2 U B' D' F2 D 
18. 21.89 L2 D2 R F2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R F D' R' B2 F D' R F2 L2 R' 
19. 19.81 D B2 D U R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 R D B R2 U2 B U2 B' 
20. 21.82 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B L2 R U' R2 B2 L' U' B' 
21. (26.83) L2 F L2 U2 F L2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 L U' B2 L' R' D2 F' U' R2 
22. 26.81 B2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 R' F D' U B R' F' U' F2 R2 D2 
23. (26.97) F2 R' D2 L R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R F' L' B2 D R' B' U F' L2 B 
24. 24.83 L B2 L F' L2 U R D F B D' L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D R2 D' L2 
25. 21.13 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F D' R' B' F' U' L2 D U2 F 
26. 19.03 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R' B2 F' L B' R B D R F 
27. 24.18 D2 F2 R' U2 L R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' F L' F' D F U2 L2 B F2 
28. 26.10 D F' R' F B U' F2 D' F' R L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 
29. 20.97 R' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L R2 F D2 U L2 D L' U B L2 
30. 24.31 B F2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L D2 B' U2 B2 D F2 
31. 18.57 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 F R2 F U2 B U2 L D' L' B D' B' R2 F' D R2 
32. 24.37 D2 F L2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 D B' D2 L B2 F L' D' L R2 
33. 25.04 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F U F' L R' D' B' U' L2 R' U 
34. 19.76 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 R' U' B' U2 F U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 
35. 17.58 U2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L2 R' U2 B2 F R' B2 L2 R D U B' L R' 
36. 23.36 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 R U F L2 F' D2 L' R2 U' B' 
37. 24.15 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B R2 B' U L' D' B' U' R' D2 L2 F' D 
38. 24.70 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L' D' B' U2 F D U2 L2 F2 D' 
39. 19.73 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' D' L2 B R' D2 F D' 
40. 20.97 D2 F' L2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D' R2 B' F' U' L U F2 R D' 
41. (27.41) F2 U L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U F2 U R B2 U2 B' L B D' F2 D2 R' 
42. (16.63) R' B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R D B F2 U B' L F' U' R2 D2 
43. 18.60 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B' R D2 L D U B' L2 F2 D 
44. 20.11 R' U' F2 U2 D' R B' L U' F' R B2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R B2 
45. 20.60 U2 R' F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D R' B' U R D2 F D' B2 U' F 
46. 18.73 U R' U2 L' F' L D R' B' L U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 B U2 L2 F2 
47. (14.38) B' U2 D F' L2 F' R' D' R B2 L2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 B 
48. 18.72 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B' F U2 R' D2 B R2 D' L' R 
49. 20.15 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D F L R' U2 B U2 R' F R' F 
50. 17.72 U2 L R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 U F R' U2 L' U' L2 R


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 16, 2014)

Accomplishment: Managed to pop my skewb three times in one solve. It is now sitting in a plastic bag at the bottom of my cupboard.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 16, 2014)

4.11 Pyra average, easiest scrambles I've ever had, this was my chance for a top 5 average 

Pyra was way too loose. 

Now top 4 averages in Australia are mine, 3 people have faster singles


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 4.11 Pyra average, easiest scrambles I've ever had, this was my chance for a top 5 average


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> EVERY SINGLE OH PB OMG
> 
> Sub-19 ao5
> Average of 5: 18.39
> ...



Wtf, nice


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 16, 2014)

Average of 12: 5.21
1. 5.07 U' B' U B L' U' L' R r' b u' 
2. (6.17) L B L R' U L' R B' r' b u 
3. (2.74) L U' R U R B' L' B' 
4. 5.23 U B R' L R' U' L' B' R' l' b u' 
5. 4.96 U R L' U' R' B L' R' l' b 
6. 4.91 L U' B' R U' R' L B' r b' u' 
7. 4.85 L U L' U L R' U R' r' u' 
8. 5.81 L' U' L R' L' R' L R' B r 
9. 4.68 U B' U' B R B R B' r' b u' 
10. 5.91 U L B U R U' L' R l b' 
11. 5.27 L U B' U R L B U B' b 
12. 5.43 L R' L' R' L B' L U l' b'


----------



## TDM (Aug 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> 7.92 R L' U' B U' R B U'
> Sub-8


I think I may have beaten that pb by a little bit... 4.38.
U L' R U B L U' L B' L'
two moves, U perm.

E: 9.85, 10.02, 18.44, 17.43, 8.85 = 12.44 Ao5, PB. It sucks that there was a counting normal time


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2014)

Finished my 4x4 average of 1k, Took 5 days.

Average: 55.337
Best average of 100: 52.877
Best average of 12: 50.703
Best average of 5: 46.454
Best single: 41.754
I averaged about 57.5 when I started so I'm pretty happy with the progress. I'm gonna take a break from 4x4, 200 4x4 solves a day is draining.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 16, 2014)

55.59 4x4 official average, 48.0x single. Both are comp PBs, but the 55 average had a counting 1:05... 8th place was 55.2~ so if I got... 1:04 (still a really bad time) I would've made finals.

First comp PB(s) in 3 comps.


----------



## andi25 (Aug 16, 2014)

4x4:

34.21 U2 D2 R U L' B2 D r u D' f' R' U' B' r2 B2 U2 F2 L U' B2 f F' R U' r2 u2 D r2 B L u2 U' F2 B' D F u' B2 u2 

Average of 5: 39.73


Spoiler



1. 38.33 u D2 L' B' R r2 B' U' L' D2 u R2 B D' F2 U' L u' R2 D' B2 u' R2 f2 U' r' L D F2 B2 r B F r' u' L' F2 D2 L' f2 
2. 40.55 B R' F' D B' D B' F' f u2 F r R2 D U2 L u' U' B f2 r' B' F2 r' L B2 r' U' r2 F' R2 f D r2 U' L' r R' D2 U2 
3. 40.31 f' B r R2 D' F D' L' F' B2 U F L u' B' D f r2 U2 D2 L2 R' U2 r R L' u2 D' F' L R' r2 F' B' r2 F2 f U' R' f 
4. (44.77) U2 r2 R2 L' U2 L' f' r' f' D R' u' L r' B D2 F u L2 B' D' F2 u' B2 R2 L F2 B' D' L2 r2 u2 f' U2 R' F2 f B' L F 
5. (37.88) u' F' B u2 f2 F' D r L B' u2 D2 R' f R F2 R D2 R2 D' r' R u' R' B' f' R B2 r U' r' F L2 f' B R2 B' r' D2 F'




Average of 12: 41.58


Spoiler



1. 39.71 U2 r' u f' R' F2 U F' f' u F U F2 r B' r2 D' R r' D R r2 f2 U2 f' U R' B2 f' R2 f r L U' F' B D2 B' R r2 
2. 43.63 U2 F2 B' D R U' B L2 r2 F2 R f' R r' f' U' u2 B2 F' R2 L' F2 R' f F' B' r2 B f' r' B' f u F R2 D2 U2 R L' r 
3. 41.33 U2 u F2 R2 f' L2 r R2 B' F r' u2 B2 R D2 F' f' D' u' F' D F u' F' u' F f R2 u' R' U2 r2 U2 B L' B' f' r u' L 
4. 40.56 U u R2 F L' u' f' L D u2 F' L f2 U R2 B2 r B2 D f D F' R2 D' u' r2 L' u L f B F2 L2 u2 U r2 R2 U D2 F2 
5. 44.94 B r2 U2 f2 F D U R' f D' R' f' F L R2 f2 r' L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 U L' R B2 R D F' B' f2 L2 R2 u2 L2 D2 f' L' U' 
6. (48.08) f D' U L' F2 L R F2 U f2 u2 D' L2 u2 B' D2 F2 D U2 f' B2 u2 f2 u R' u2 R F' D2 u r2 L' f' D' F' D U' u2 R L' 
7. 41.69 f' D f' L2 B R' f u2 r u' r2 L2 D2 u R r u2 B' D' r2 D u r F U B' u R U' F R' r2 u R' L' F' D f2 D' u' 
8. 38.33 u D2 L' B' R r2 B' U' L' D2 u R2 B D' F2 U' L u' R2 D' B2 u' R2 f2 U' r' L D F2 B2 r B F r' u' L' F2 D2 L' f2 
9. 40.55 B R' F' D B' D B' F' f u2 F r R2 D U2 L u' U' B f2 r' B' F2 r' L B2 r' U' r2 F' R2 f D r2 U' L' r R' D2 U2 
10. 40.31 f' B r R2 D' F D' L' F' B2 U F L u' B' D f r2 U2 D2 L2 R' U2 r R L' u2 D' F' L R' r2 F' B' r2 F2 f U' R' f 
11. 44.77 U2 r2 R2 L' U2 L' f' r' f' D R' u' L r' B D2 F u L2 B' D' F2 u' B2 R2 L F2 B' D' L2 r2 u2 f' U2 R' F2 f B' L F 
12. (37.88) u' F' B u2 f2 F' D r L B' u2 D2 R' f R F2 R D2 R2 D' r' R u' R' B' f' R B2 r U' r' F L2 f' B R2 B' r' D2 F'




Average of 25: 43.91
Average of 50: 44.51


----------



## kcl (Aug 16, 2014)

so I can stackmat now Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-16solves/total: 50/50


single
best: 2.56
worst: 6.66


mean of 3
current: 3.27 (σ = 0.24)
best: 3.27 (σ = 0.24)


avg of 5
current: 3.50 (σ = 0.28)
best: 3.48 (σ = 0.28)


avg of 12
current: 3.62 (σ = 0.34)
best: 3.62 (σ = 0.34)


avg of 50
current: 3.86 (σ = 0.45)
best: 3.86 (σ = 0.45)


Average: 3.86 (σ = 0.45)
Mean: 3.91


Time List:
1. 4.25 R B' R U R' L U B 
2. 6.66 R B L U' R L' B' U L' 
3. 3.78 R L' B U B' R U L' 
4. 3.25 R L' U' R' U L U' R L' 
5. 3.18 B' L' U' R L' B U L' 
6. 3.91 L U' R U B L U' B 
7. 3.54 R B' R L' B R' U R' 
8. 3.99 U' R L' U R B L U' R 
9. 4.50 U R U R' L' B' R B' U 
10. 4.03 L R' B R L B' R' L' B 
11. 3.95 L' B R' B' R L U' B' 
12. 4.03 L B U' L B L' R B 
13. 3.96 R' B' U B U R U' L R' 
14. 3.62 B' R L R U L' U' R' U' 
15. 3.99 R U' B' U B' L' R L R' 
16. 3.87 L' B U' L' U B L' B 
17. 3.30 R' U' L' U' L' R L' U 
18. 4.43 R' L' U R' L' B U' B' 
19. 3.87 L B U R' L R' U' R U' 
20. 4.35 R' B' U L' B U R' L' R 
21. 3.42 R L' R' B U' L R' U 
22. 3.53 B' L U R' U R B L 
23. 3.58 R L' U' L R' B R' L U' 
24. 3.82 U' R B' R' L U R L U 
25. 4.94 U R' B' R' L' B R B 
26. 3.08 L U' B' L' B' R U' B' L' 
27. 3.43 L' B R' L R' L R' U' 
28. 4.19 U' L' B' R B' U B' R' 
29. 5.64 U B U B L R' B' L 
30. 3.64 B' U' B R' U L' B' U 
31. 3.85 B' U' R' L' U' B R B' 
32. 3.35 U R' B U' L' B' U L' 
33. 4.67 R' L U' L' R' L R' B R 
34. 2.56 R' U R' U L' B' U' B' R 
35. 4.03 U' L U R' U R U' B U' 
36. 5.05 R' L' B' R U B' R' L' R' 
37. 4.33 R' B' R U' B' R' U' R' 
38. 4.18 L B U B' U' B' U' R U 
39. 3.95 R L U' L' R B' R' L' 
40. 3.38 L U' R' B' L B' R B U 
41. 5.08 L R' B' R U L' R U 
42. 3.73 R L R B L B' R' U' R' 
43. 2.71 L' R B' L' B' U L' U R' 
44. 4.11 B U B' R B' L R' L U' 
45. 3.49 R' U B U' L R U' R' U' 
46. 3.93 U' B U' R' L' U L' B R 
47. 3.76 B U' L' B' L R U L R' 
48. 3.08 U' L' R U' R' U R B' 
49. 3.20 R' L B U L' U L' B 
50. 3.54 B' U' L B L' U R' B


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2014)

1:13.86 Feet PB single wat


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2014)

7.852 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U F2 D R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L U L' F R' L' D2

What I should have done:
y2 R' L' D L' F L' D // Xcross
y U L' U L // F2L-2
y U' L' U L R U' R' // F2L-3
L' U L U' L' U L2 F' L' F // F2L-4 / OLS
U' // AUF

What I did
y2 R' L' D L' F L' D // Xcross
U U U2 y U L' U L // F2L-2
y U' L' U L R U' R' // F2L-3
L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-4
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' F' // LL

Failing is so much worse when the time is still good.


----------



## kcl (Aug 16, 2014)

watwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwat stackmatted

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-16
solves/total: 110/110


single
best: 2.56
worst: 6.66


mean of 3
current: 3.69 (σ = 0.15)
best: 2.99 (σ = 0.25)


avg of 5
current: 3.76 (σ = 0.08)
best: 3.23 (σ = 0.17)


avg of 12
current: 4.04 (σ = 0.36)
best: 3.54 (σ = 0.22)


avg of 50
current: 3.82 (σ = 0.36)
best: 3.70 (σ = 0.34)


avg of 100
current: 3.82 (σ = 0.40)
best: 3.80 (σ = 0.39)


Average: 3.83 (σ = 0.40)
Mean: 3.87


Time List:
1. 4.25 R B' R U R' L U B 
2. 6.66 R B L U' R L' B' U L' 
3. 3.78 R L' B U B' R U L' 
4. 3.25 R L' U' R' U L U' R L' 
5. 3.18 B' L' U' R L' B U L' 
6. 3.91 L U' R U B L U' B 
7. 3.54 R B' R L' B R' U R' 
8. 3.99 U' R L' U R B L U' R 
9. 4.50 U R U R' L' B' R B' U 
10. 4.03 L R' B R L B' R' L' B 
11. 3.95 L' B R' B' R L U' B' 
12. 4.03 L B U' L B L' R B 
13. 3.96 R' B' U B U R U' L R' 
14. 3.62 B' R L R U L' U' R' U' 
15. 3.99 R U' B' U B' L' R L R' 
16. 3.87 L' B U' L' U B L' B 
17. 3.30 R' U' L' U' L' R L' U 
18. 4.43 R' L' U R' L' B U' B' 
19. 3.87 L B U R' L R' U' R U' 
20. 4.35 R' B' U L' B U R' L' R 
21. 3.42 R L' R' B U' L R' U 
22. 3.53 B' L U R' U R B L 
23. 3.58 R L' U' L R' B R' L U' 
24. 3.82 U' R B' R' L U R L U 
25. 4.94 U R' B' R' L' B R B 
26. 3.08 L U' B' L' B' R U' B' L' 
27. 3.43 L' B R' L R' L R' U' 
28. 4.19 U' L' B' R B' U B' R' 
29. 5.64 U B U B L R' B' L 
30. 3.64 B' U' B R' U L' B' U 
31. 3.85 B' U' R' L' U' B R B' 
32. 3.35 U R' B U' L' B' U L' 
33. 4.67 R' L U' L' R' L R' B R 
34. 2.56 R' U R' U L' B' U' B' R 
35. 4.03 U' L U R' U R U' B U' 
36. 5.05 R' L' B' R U B' R' L' R' 
37. 4.33 R' B' R U' B' R' U' R' 
38. 4.18 L B U B' U' B' U' R U 
39. 3.95 R L U' L' R B' R' L' 
40. 3.38 L U' R' B' L B' R B U 
41. 5.08 L R' B' R U L' R U 
42. 3.73 R L R B L B' R' U' R' 
43. 2.71 L' R B' L' B' U L' U R' 
44. 4.11 B U B' R B' L R' L U' 
45. 3.49 R' U B U' L R U' R' U' 
46. 3.93 U' B U' R' L' U L' B R 
47. 3.76 B U' L' B' L R U L R' 
48. 3.08 U' L' R U' R' U R B' 
49. 3.20 R' L B U L' U L' B 
50. 3.54 B' U' L B L' U R' B 
51. 3.65 R' U B' L' B U' B R' U' 
52. 3.84 B U B U B U B' L' U' 
53. 3.63 U' L B U' L R L' R' 
54. 3.80 U R' U L' R U' B U R' 
55. 3.68 U' B' U' L' U B R U' L' 
56. 3.53 L B' R' B U' R' U L' R' 
57. 4.50 B' U' R' U L U R B' R' 
58. 3.32 R' B' L B' R' B' U L 
59. 3.23 U' B L' R' B U' B' R 
60. 4.26 U L B U' L R' L R' B' 
61. 3.21 U L R' B R U L' R' U R' 
62. 4.73 U B R' L' B' R' L' B' L 
63. 4.12 L U' B' U' R' L' U R' 
64. 3.47 U' L B' U' L B' R L U 
65. 4.00 L' U' R' U R L' U' B' 
66. 4.08 U R U B' U B L U' 
67. 2.74 L U' B R' L' B R' L' U' 
68. 3.93 U' R' U R' L B' U B R' 
69. 4.06 L' R' U L U B' U R' U' 
70. 5.17 B L' R' B' L' B' U' R 
71. 3.87 R' L' R L U' B R' U 
72. 3.99 B' L' B' L' R L U' B' R 
73. 4.00 L' B U L B U' B' U' R 
74. 3.70 R' L R' U' R' B' U L 
75. 3.84 L U' B' U R' U L' B L 
76. 3.88 R L' B' U R B R' B' U' 
77. 3.14 L R L' B' L' U L U L 
78. 2.70 B' R L' B' R' U R U R 
79. 3.14 R L U' R B' L R' U' 
80. 4.06 R' U B U R B R U 
81. 3.43 L B R B' L' U' R' B' U' 
82. 3.90 U L R U B L B U' 
83. 3.83 B' R' L' R L B' R U 
84. 3.79 L B R' L R U' R B 
85. 3.58 B' U B' R L R B U' L' 
86. 3.45 B L' U' R' U R U' R 
87. 3.64 R U' L' U L' B' U L U' 
88. 4.67 B R' U' L' R' B U L 
89. 3.21 L' R' U L R' U R L' R 
90. 3.82 U' L B' R U L' R U' 
91. 4.09 U B' R' B U B' R L' U' 
92. 3.39 B' U' R L R B U' R' 
93. 3.69 R U' L B' R' L' R' B U 
94. 4.04 B' L' R L' U L B U R 
95. 3.27 B' U R B' R L U' B' L' 
96. 3.95 R' B' R U' R B' R' U R' 
97. 2.72 L' B' U L U' B' R U' 
98. 3.89 B' U B L U' B' R' B R 
99. 3.82 L' B L B' U L B' R U 
100. 4.38 U' R' L' R B' U' R B 
101. 4.50 R U R' L' B' U B' L R' 
102. 4.27 U' R L U' L' B L' U' R 
103. 6.60 L' U R' B' L' R' U' R' L' 
104. 3.71 R' U' R B L U R B' 
105. 3.80 B L' B U' L' R' L' B U' 
106. 4.60 L' R L B' L' U L' B' R 
107. 3.75 U L R' U' L B' L' U 
108. 3.69 R' L U' R B' U L' B 
109. 3.54 B L U' L' B' U' R' B' U 
110. 3.84 B' L' R U L B' L U R'


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 16, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> 36.61 ao100, meh
> nevertheless, it is still pb in a way



number of times: 249/250
best time: 25.98
worst time: 49.77

best avg5: 31.60 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 33.70 (σ = 1.91)
best avg50: 34.62 (σ = 1.95)
best avg100: 35.50 (σ = 2.57)
session avg: 36.52
session mean: 36.57

magic notthepuzzle


----------



## imvelox (Aug 16, 2014)

*7x7*

2:38.44 single (damn the camera stop recording at 1:25 of this solve!!!!!!  )
2:42.26 mo3
2:45.22 avg5
2:49.35 avg12

2:54.81 2:47.32 2:53.52 2:45.53 2:42.82 (2:38.44) (3:02.24) 2:54.17 2:48.54 2:46.96 2:50.87


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> watwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwat stackmatted
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-16
> solves/total: 110/110
> ...



watwatwatwatwat holy cow


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Average of 12: 3:48.32


Spoiler



1. 3:46.85 F2 3f' r' L f' R' 3f' L' 3u' 3r L2 D L F' 3r' r2 D L2 f F' 3u' U' d2 L' r2 F2 f2 3u' d' r2 l' d2 u2 3u 3r' d b' r L l2 3f2 l' D2 B2 l' 3f' F f' U' l2 d2 f 3f' L' f2 b2 3r2 3u l' u' b2 U2 u2 3f b2 r2 3u B2 U' l B R' l' 3f' d2 u R2 f' D' L 
2. 3:52.92 D d2 r' F R2 L' 3r 3f2 b l 3r d U2 u B L u' 3f2 u2 D2 f D b F 3r' 3u2 l2 3u u D L2 D' f' U B' u L d' 3u D L' F R2 3r B L2 D' L f F' u R' 3r2 u b2 f' d2 F2 3r' D2 b2 L D' d l2 d l f' D d2 L2 U' u r R' d2 D 3u L2 U' 
3. 3:44.68 R2 B' b' F R r' L' 3u L' f2 b' d2 L2 R 3u' d2 B' 3f' l2 D R' B2 D' f2 B R2 b R' u' f2 U2 R2 r' 3f F 3r' r2 3f R b2 l R' r L 3u U2 3f' F' L F2 u2 b2 3u' 3r2 L2 f d D' 3f2 f' B b2 D' d' R' f2 L' d' U' B2 D d2 l r L2 3f2 R2 d 3r r2 
4. (4:07.86) f' 3u r 3f' U2 u2 r' u2 f2 r B u' D b' D' 3r2 d2 r' 3f b' R' d' D 3u F2 l' R' U' r R' f2 3r 3u' U R' 3u2 u U' B' D B' b L2 d2 R' F2 3u' u2 r' B d' r F' L u U l 3f 3u L2 3u' R B f2 3r R' d2 l 3f2 l2 L2 d' l D f2 3r r 3u U' L' 
5. 3:44.47 f' r2 b' u' 3u 3r b d f2 r' 3r2 F d' F2 R2 3u2 u' 3r' D2 3u' b2 3u B L 3r2 F f2 l' 3u' L' F U' F2 L' 3r2 3u' U' r2 3r' F L' D b' l u' l2 d L b2 R' f2 u b' B2 3u2 R' d2 F 3f2 b2 3u' 3f' D2 f' l' 3u2 3f' f' L u l b2 3f' d 3f2 R2 3f2 R f' F 
6. 3:51.84 r' u l2 F' l' D2 l 3u' d' U2 l2 R2 D2 U R' 3f2 r' b r 3u F2 b2 l' D' 3u' b2 3r F L' 3r' 3f B' F L2 3u2 U f 3u U b2 r2 3r' f2 B' b' D 3f2 b2 f D' r' D2 l2 f' D' u' B2 f R' L' l2 3r 3u2 B2 D F' l' b2 l2 u' r2 F2 d 3f' r L' 3f2 f2 D2 u' 
7. 3:54.46 L2 B' D F D' 3u u' d' b2 B 3u u' l D' L' r2 3f' B2 3r' u b2 l F R d2 F' l' B2 l d 3r' l2 U2 F R 3u2 r2 3r2 R b' U' u' d2 l F2 b' f2 L B2 L B2 3f2 r2 3f' d' r2 F2 d' R' b' d u' r2 B' u2 U B F d r l2 U' r' 3u' 3r L2 d 3f F R 
8. 3:50.77 d2 u2 L2 l' B r' L2 d2 U2 b l d2 r' u2 R l' 3u2 u' 3r r' b' l B' U' L U2 D2 L' B2 3r' R r2 u D d b' F' r2 3f' 3r2 B' L' 3u2 3f2 U f' F2 b' B2 d' R' f' F2 r' u2 L' R' 3r2 D2 l2 b' F f2 U' B' F2 U f 3f u2 d2 3u F B' r' f' D F2 d 3r 
9. 3:47.81 r2 3r' L2 b' R2 d F' L2 3r2 F 3r' b2 U' l L2 r d2 F b2 D' r2 u' B F f' u' f u2 D' 3f' D2 f R D d2 3r' U b2 B2 l' U' R' F 3u' l 3f2 f' B2 l' R2 F d r l' R' 3u' u2 U' l' d f R' U' 3u u 3f2 d' 3r2 U2 B' 3r' D 3f' U2 b2 U2 u2 F' 3f2 U 
10. (3:14.18) r l L' R2 3r B' 3f' L b L' r' 3r f' U 3u2 F' L' B2 3f' D u' f2 L' 3u2 R' 3r' D2 L' 3u' D2 d B U2 r d2 l F U F' 3r' r2 D2 d2 3f 3r2 l2 3f2 r2 L' 3r l2 B2 L2 U 3f2 b' U2 r B' D2 u2 b2 B2 3u' 3r2 3u l B' b r B' u' R2 l F D' R' r d2 L' 
11. 3:57.62 3r2 f2 R' B2 F' r2 L' b2 3r l L 3u' f B L2 l' D 3u B2 3u f2 3f 3r L2 d' u2 U' B2 3f2 u2 l 3u2 L 3f' l' u2 F2 r' U' d r B R2 F' R' l d' U' B r' 3u' r L D' u' 3u U L2 f u F 3r' B2 F2 3u R2 3u' U' l' 3f2 f2 B' R U2 u2 b' F2 3r2 f' u 
12. 3:31.79 L' u' D r' d' r' 3u2 R2 F' b' l b2 D' 3f2 r B' U' l 3u' f2 B2 F L b' l2 D2 l F L' F' l F2 R2 L' 3u d2 b' D L' 3r' 3u2 3f' b' R2 L2 D2 3r D2 l2 d' D2 r R' d2 D2 l' f u' 3r l 3f' l F2 U' D L F' L2 3r 3f' l' F2 f' b2 R2 b2 3r' 3f' l' L2



All my PBs are in this.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> watwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwatwat stackmatted
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-16
> solves/total: 110/110
> ...



Wtf....


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 16, 2014)

imvelox said:


> *7x7*
> 
> 2:38.44 single (damn the camera stop recording at 1:25 of this solve!!!!!!  )
> 2:42.26 mo3
> ...



Amazing.

I would watch a 7x7 example solve video if you were to ever make one.


----------



## imvelox (Aug 16, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Amazing.
> 
> I would watch a 7x7 example solve video if you were to ever make one.



Thanks
Some weeks ago i did a 6x6 example solve in italian, maybe in a few days i'll do a 7x7 video in english


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2014)

47.03 mega single!


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Finished my 4x4 average of 1k, Took 5 days.
> 
> Average: 55.337
> Best average of 100: 52.877
> ...


Your stamina is bewitching  I've done 100 in a day before and that took it out of me... 200 per day consistently is pretty cray 



yoinneroid said:


> number of times: 249/250
> best time: 25.98
> worst time: 49.77
> 
> ...



I was going to comment 'lol that's slow for magic', good thing i saw what you added in the quick reply box because i missed it on the post


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Aug 16, 2014)

6x6

2:04.75, 2:10.69, 2:11.02, 2:07.29, 2:10.39, 2:03.93, 2:14.49, (2:17.78), 2:07.59, (2:03.10), 2:11.93, 2:04.26 = 2:08.68 average of 12 PB


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Your stamina is bewitching  I've done 100 in a day before and that took it out of me... 200 per day consistently is pretty cray



I did it all in one sitting each day, seeing the improvement before your eyes is very motivating. I might do something similar next week.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.46
1. 6.67 B' R' D B' U' D' F U L D2 B D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 
2. (11.76) F2 B' R U2 B D F' L2 F2 B D' L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D' 
3. 7.49 R U2 R2 L' D' L F2 L' F B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 D F2 U2 F2 B2 
4. (6.12) F2 D' B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' L' R' F L' D2 B2 F' D' B' U' 
5. 8.21 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B F2 D' F' R2 D2 U L' U' F2 L D' 

Sub-ER!


----------



## TDM (Aug 16, 2014)

7. 51.21 U' Rw' F' L2 Uw' F' Fw2 B2 L D' F2 B2 Uw2 F B U' Uw' B' L' Uw' B D L2 R' F2 R' Uw' B' U Uw' R' B' L' Fw' L' Rw2 R' Uw D' F

three paired edges made me pause for more than five seconds, followed by more pausing when I accidentally paired three edges trying to pair two


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 16, 2014)

25.09 OH average PB

(23.10), 24.08, 26.43, (27.90), 24.77 = 25.09

Argh so close to sub-25 No Skips, but 2 J perms and 2 U perms


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Average of 5: 7.46
> 1. 6.67 B' R' D B' U' D' F U L D2 B D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2
> 2. (11.76) F2 B' R U2 B D F' L2 F2 B D' L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D'
> 3. 7.49 R U2 R2 L' D' L F2 L' F B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 D F2 U2 F2 B2
> ...



Nice!
How many ZBLL's? 



LucidCuber said:


> 25.09 OH average PB
> 
> (23.10), 24.08, 26.43, (27.90), 24.77 = 25.09
> 
> Argh so close to sub-25 No Skips, but 2 J perms and 2 U perms


 Ooh, we seem to be pretty evenly matched now! We'll have to do some OH racing at ABHC


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 16, 2014)

> Ooh, we seem to be pretty evenly matched now! We'll have to do some OH racing at ABHC



We certainly shall have to 

Something just happened today, I dunno what but all of a sudden my fingers just started flowing very fast, with almost as little resistance as I have with 2H solving, and I've been cracking out 23's all day now.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 16, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> We certainly shall have to
> 
> Something just happened today, I dunno what but all of a sudden my fingers just started flowing very fast, with almost as little resistance as I have with 2H solving, and I've been cracking out 23's all day now.


Yeah, I know what you mean - I loosened my mini weilong so i now just use it for OH solving, and i found that helped improve my turning a lot


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 16, 2014)

1:03.54 minx relay with a PLL that I just learned yesterday. 

Spent 2 seconds recognizing the case, and 6 seconds executing.

Could have been faster than Odder.  But still PB.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 16, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> 1:03.54 minx relay with a PLL that I just learned yesterday.
> 
> Spent 2 seconds recognizing the case, and 6 seconds executing.
> 
> Could have been faster than Odder.  But still PB.


damnit I wanna see someone get sub-1 minx relay


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 16, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> damnit I wanna see someone get sub-1 minx relay



Odder has one on video on his channel, it's pretty recent.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 16, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Odder has one on video on his channel, it's pretty recent.



oh I didnt know that


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 16, 2014)

1:15.020 feet PB average, cause why not!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice!
> How many ZBLL's?


None. These solves were very plain apart from the 6.12. I used OLLCP for some awkward OLL. I could see that a 1x3 bar would be formed before doing the alg so it would either be a U perm or a PLL skip, fortunately it was the latter 

Reconstruction:

Scramble: F2 D' B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' L' R' F L' D2 B2 F' D' B' U'

xcross: y L' l F' U L' y' M' U M (yeah kinda awkward)
2nd pair: R U' R' U2 y' L U L'
3rd pair: R' U' R U R' U2 R
4th pair: y' R U' R'
OLLCP: R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F'
EPLL: (skipped)


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 16, 2014)

First sub-11 Ao12 in a very very long time:

Average of 12: 10.92
1. 11.84 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' U' B' R' D L2 R2 B' L2 U 
2. 11.70 B' U2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B L2 U' F D2 R' D R2 F L' F' U' 
3. 9.57 D2 R2 F R2 D' L U L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F 
4. 11.90 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R' B2 D2 U2 B L' D2 B2 D F 
5. (12.41) L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' F' R' U F2 U F' R2 D2 U2 L' 
6. (9.38) R2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B' F2 D L D' R D' L U' F' D' F 
7. 10.73 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U B F L' U F2 L F D2 U2 R2 
8. 11.17 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 D R F' D L2 U2 R B2 L U2 F' 
9. 10.94 B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U L2 U B2 U B' F R' D' U' L B2 D L' 
10. 10.52 L2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' U2 B F' D' B U' F' 
11. 10.82 L2 F' D' R2 B D2 B R D L U R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 U B2 
12. 10.05 F2 L U' F2 R B L' F' D F2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F R2 F D2 

There were 3 PLL skips though...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 16, 2014)

9.84 avg100

2nd sub10 avg100 since Nats, I'm happy.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 16, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:15.020 feet PB average, cause why not!



Nice! Were they just very lucky or do you think you could pull off a sub-1:30 at ABHC?


----------



## kcl (Aug 16, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 9.84 avg100
> 
> 2nd sub10 avg100 since Nats, I'm happy.



 yay


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 16, 2014)

Got my second sub-7 single on cam.
I really need to start filming more often.


----------



## qaz (Aug 17, 2014)

7.70, 7.62, (6.33), 8.84, 8.03, 7.50, (DNF(8.12)), 8.28, 6.97, 7.81, 7.74, 7.44 = 7.79

first good clock average in a long time, would've been pb if i hadn't dnfed


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 17, 2014)

In a ~15 solve span, I got 3 unforced PLL skips as well as a forced LL skip (VH, and OCLL+PLL skip). I remember that two of the PLL skips were on sune/antisune cases, and that the LL skip was inserted with F U2 F' L' U L instead of L' U L.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 17, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Nice! Were they just very lucky or do you think you could pull off a sub-1:30 at ABHC?



I should be able to pull off sub 1:30 by ABHC. I just got a 1:05 single, 1:15 mean, 1:14 avg5 and a 1:18 avg12. I might even get a sub 1 single by ABHC!


----------



## MineKB (Aug 17, 2014)

9.79 LL skip with some weird one x cross made.

No scramble as it was on TTW.

Normally 18-20 second solver.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I should be able to pull off sub 1:30 by ABHC. I just got a 1:05 single, 1:15 mean, 1:14 avg5 and a 1:18 avg12. I might even get a sub 1 single by ABHC!



I should start practicing feet if I want my record to mean anything...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 17, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I should start practicing feet if I want my record to mean anything...



Likewise...


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 17, 2014)

1. 4.92 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U B U2 L U2 L R' D' L' F D' 

z' y
D' F D' U' R
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
y' R U' R' U' R U' R2 U' u' R' u R
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 17, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 4.92 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U B U2 L U2 L R' D' L' F D'
> 
> z' y
> D' F D' U' R
> ...



Wat a time and wat a solution!


----------



## Julian (Aug 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> In a ~15 solve span, I got 3 unforced PLL skips as well as a forced LL skip (VH, and OCLL+PLL skip). I remember that two of the PLL skips were on sune/antisune cases, and that the LL skip was inserted with F U2 F' L' U L instead of L' U L.


Ha, nice. Instead of doing F U2 F' L' U L, I do F R U R' F'.



MineKB said:


> 9.79 LL skip with some weird one x cross made.
> 
> No scramble as it was on TTW.
> 
> Normally 18-20 second solver.


You actually can get scrambles on TTW, click your time in the table on the right.



cuboy63 said:


> 1. 4.92 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U B U2 L U2 L R' D' L' F D'
> 
> z' y
> D' F D' U' R
> ...


wtf. were you looking at 2 or all 3 pairs?


----------



## MineKB (Aug 17, 2014)

Julian said:


> You actually can get scrambles on TTW, click your time in the table on the right.



It ended hours ago.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Aug 17, 2014)

45.17 4x4 single! :-D


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just got a PB 3x3 single of 10.47. Non lucky, but the entire solve was rotationless and it was a 2GLL.
EDIT: looking again, this scramble is actually quite extraordinary. The entire solve was <RUL> except for one F move and one D move. (unless you count the fact that I used an <MU> U perm, which I don't) I basically solved an accidental EO cross, then got a CPEOLL skip. That's nuts. Here's the reconstruction.

Also, a sub 1 average of 12 on 4x4.

Aaaand 7x7 1/5/12/100 PBs: 4:34/4:46/4:54/5:15.


----------



## Username (Aug 17, 2014)

Did a bunch of solves on my new aolong, switched back to weilong and got this on the first 12 solves:

*1. 7.93 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2 U' F' L2 B R2 D' B2 L D' R2 B' 
2. 9.22 B2 L' B D B' L' U' F2 U R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B' D2 F' B2 D2 B' 
3. 7.67 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' L B' L2 B R2 D' F R' B2 
4. 8.28 L2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' R' F' D U F2 R' D2 R B' U F 
5. 8.69 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' B' R' B U B' F' R U B D2 *
6. 9.64 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 U' B2 F D' B U2 L' F U' F L2 U' 
7. 7.93 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 B R2 F' D R' U' R' B' L' R D2 B' L 
8. 11.94 F L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 R F2 L U' F' R2 D2 L F D2 
9. 12.11 U R' U B2 U D' F U2 B U L' U2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' 
10. 9.82 D' F2 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 U R2 B' U B' D F' L2 U' L U 
11. 11.32 B2 L2 U R' D2 F2 L' U' B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 L 
12. 8.58 B2 D U2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 U R' U' B2 L R2 D F U L' B'

9.33 ao12, *8.30 ao5*

3-7 is also 8.30 ao5


----------



## imvelox (Aug 17, 2014)

1:47.66 *6x6* single 

~1:31 redux i think


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 17, 2014)

Holy...

9.99 single  (first sub 10 fullstep single) and 12.64 avg12
Also first Sub 12 avg5


----------



## TDM (Aug 17, 2014)

Average of 12: 18.65
1. 17.04 D2 B2 D B R' U' L B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 B2 U' L2 F2 
2. 18.40 B D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 R B' F2 U L U R B' F2 
3. 23.18 D' F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' L' D' U' B' L' R U2 B' L 
4. (15.03) L2 U L' F U D2 F R' D B L' F2 D2 F2 B2 L F2 D2 R U2 R 
5. 18.52 D2 R B2 L F2 L R2 F2 L D2 F2 U' L R' D' U2 B' F' R' F 
6. 15.72 B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D' F2 R D' B2 F' L' B' F' L D L2 
7. 21.59 R L B' R B2 L' U' B' D R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 
8. (23.50) D2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' R F U' R2 D' L U R2 B2 R' 
9. 15.69 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U R' D' B U B L B' U' R' U 
10. 18.56 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 L2 R' B F R' B F2 L' B2 L2 U 
11. 18.87 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 R' B R F' D' B' L F' D B 
12. 18.89 L2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U L D F2 D R U' F D' U'

E: 20.00 Ao100... fml


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2014)

My hands are cold today...

Average of 50: 14.62


Spoiler



1. 13.93 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D R F U B2 F D L' B2 U' R 
2. 12.95 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 U2 R B2 U' L' D' F R U' F2 U B' R F' 
3. 14.87 R F2 U' D' R2 F U' F' L' B' D' L2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D 
4. 15.08 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 R' U' R2 F' L2 D' B' R U' B U2 
5. 13.56 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U L B' F R' F2 R' B U L2 U2 
6. 16.31 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D' B F' R U' F2 R 
7. 17.30 F' R' F L' B2 D' R' B L2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' 
8. 14.20 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D' L B' R D F' U' B F' L' U' 
9. 16.31 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D B F D' L' B2 U F U B' U' 
10. 11.94 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 B R' F' L' B' U F' 
11. 13.61 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R B R2 U B F' D' R D' R2 
12. 14.77 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L' D' F' R B2 D L' D 
13. 16.35 U2 L D2 R D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R' B U2 F' L2 R2 D U2 R B2 D 
14. 13.06 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' D' U B D U L B' 
15. 16.72 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B F' L' R' B L' R2 D' L F 
16. (11.69) D2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 R D B' L U B2 U F' D' F2 R2 
17. 13.62 D F2 D U2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U B' U' B R' U' B2 L' F' U2 L' 
18. 14.40 L' B2 R2 F' B2 U L D' B R2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 
19. 14.16 F2 B U R' F U R' F' U D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 F' 
20. 12.48 R F2 R2 B2 R D2 L D2 R F2 L D F2 U L' B' D F' L2 D' B 
21. 16.18 U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L U B' U2 R' D' 
22. (18.28) D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U B' R U B' U' L D F' D U2 
23. (10.89) D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F' U' L' F' U F' D' B' F L' U2 
24. 14.88 U D2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 L B' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D' 
25. 17.96 R F2 D' F2 U' R L B L' F U2 L2 F B2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 
26. 13.41 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 D F' L2 D2 R' B2 F L' 
27. 14.10 R B R L' F U F2 R U' D' F2 L F2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 L 
28. 12.65 B2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' D' U R' B2 D' 
29. 14.61 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 F2 L D' U' R D U' F U B2 L 
30. 13.69 D F2 U' B2 U R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 R' F' R U' L' R B U 
31. 14.15 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' R' F2 U B F R U L' B 
32. 16.35 R' F D R' D2 F' D2 F L U D' F2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 
33. 13.99 R2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F' L U R' D2 R2 U L' U2 
34. (11.84) F2 L2 F' R2 B L2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' L D' B U' R' D R D2 U2 
35. 14.81 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B' D' F2 U' B R D' U R2 U 
36. 15.39 R2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R2 U F' R' U2 F R' B' U' B F2 
37. (21.78) U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' L2 D' L' R2 U2 F' D B' U 
38. 16.69 B2 F2 D2 L2 R F2 R' U2 L D2 R' D B' R D R2 U B' L2 D' B2 
39. 17.16 F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U L2 U L2 U R' D2 F D2 L F' L2 R U B' 
40. (18.42) R2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U B' R2 D2 F U2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' 
41. 15.92 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R F2 D R2 D' B L D B' R' 
42. 13.73 D2 B2 L D' B' U B U2 R L2 B2 U R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 
43. 13.12 D2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 U R' B U' R' U2 B' L D' F2 
44. 16.28 U L D2 L' U R2 B2 D F U' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 
45. 14.37 F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 L2 U L' B F' L F D2 
46. 15.04 D F U2 F2 B' R2 D L' F' B2 U' D' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 
47. 12.28 U D' F2 D2 F2 B R' U2 L' B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 
48. 13.48 D2 L' F2 L F2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L R2 B D F' L2 B2 L2 R2 
49. 12.73 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B' L2 F' L' U' R F' U R' U2 
50. 14.62 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 B R B' D' L D F' L D L'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 17, 2014)

8.824 3x3 avg5! 1. (9.801) F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 R F' U2 L' F' D2 U2 B F R' 
2. (7.204) U2 D' F' B D L' F' U R F D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D B2 
3. 9.616 U2 L U2 R F2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L B' R' U' R D' U' R F 
4. 7.848 U2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 F R' U' B2 D B2 L' D' B' U F' 
5. 9.009 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' R B F' R' B U2 L' F2 R


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 17, 2014)

I liked this one:

1.45 U2 R U R2 U' F2 U R2 U' 
z y'
R2 U' R' L'
U R' U' L U R U' R'

12 moves/1.45 = 8.28 tps

yaaay all 1-look (except maybe the second)
(1.45), (3.15), 1.95, 2.10, 1.84 = *1.96*
qqtimer messed up the scrambles, but they weren't particularly easy. 
IIRC 1.95 and 2.10 had Pure Twist U case EG-1.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I liked this one:
> 
> 1.45 U2 R U R2 U' F2 U R2 U'
> z y'
> ...


Why didn't you go with the white face?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 17, 2014)

Yay 2x2 PB avg5 and avg12. 1-looking is fun 

best avg5: *1.89 PB*
best avg12: *2.19 PB*

2.15, (11.13), 1.45, 3.15, 1.95, 2.10, 1.84, 2.22, 2.18, (1.42), 1.65, 3.16

Scrambles that are most probably wrong:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.19
1. 2.15 U F R' F2 R F' R2 U2 F2
2. (11.13) U2 R' F' U R U' R F2 R'
3. 1.45 R' F R' F2 R U2 F R2 F2 U'
4. 3.15 U F2 U2 F' U' F R2 U' F'
5. 1.95 F' R2 U R F2 R U' F R'
6. 2.10 U' R' U R2 U2 F R' U2 R2
7. 1.84 U F2 U' R U2 R F' R' F'
8. 2.22 U F' U2 R' F U R2 F2 U'
9. 2.18 U2 R U R2 U' F2 U R2 U'
10. (1.42) R2 F U R2 U F U F U'
11. 1.65 F R2 U R2 U R' F2 R F' U
12. 3.16 F' R U2 F' R U F' U2 F'



edit: Wuut, beat them again 

best avg5: *1.77 PB*
best avg12: *2.08 PB*

1.45, 3.15, 1.95, 2.10, 1.84, 2.22, 2.18, (1.42), 1.65, (3.16), 1.49, 2.72 = 2.08

1.49 was 3 moves to easy pi EG and 2.72 was 2 moves face + anti-sune + PBL (ortega).

edit2: lolwut

1.95, 2.10, 1.84, 2.22, 2.18, (1.42), 1.65, (3.16), 1.49, 2.72, 2.80, 1.44 = *2.04*

1.44 was R U' R U' R U' F' R U' 
x'
U R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'

18 moves/1.44 = 12.5 tps



Bindedsa said:


> Why didn't you go with the white face?



looool I didn't see it... I just tried the white face and got a slower time though xD


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 17, 2014)

Julian said:


> Ha, nice. Instead of doing F U2 F' L' U L, I do F R U R' F'.
> 
> 
> You actually can get scrambles on TTW, click your time in the table on the right.
> ...



2... I think


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 17, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 2... I think



Which 2 pairs?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 17, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Which 2 pairs?



Uh... FR and BR. FL just solved itself.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 17, 2014)

7x7 PB mo3! 

3:24.467 mo3! (3:20.123, 3:24.264, 3:29.013)


----------



## Username (Aug 17, 2014)

6.51 R2 F D2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F U' B2 F' D B2 D2 R' F2 U R2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 17, 2014)

Yay! Done with Colour Neutrality in less than 3 weeks. and am Sub 20 already  
I am 2 sec slower with CN but with practice I will improve  Avg 17 sec on white!
*CN AV50: 19.53*


Spoiler: Times



avg of 50: 19.53

Time List:
1. 19.11 U L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' U2 L U2 L2 U L' F R' B' D2 U 
2. 21.65 B D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F R2 F2 L' B L D F' D U' R' U L' 
3. 17.09 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D' B' R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 R' U2 
4. 15.73 D F2 U R2 U' B2 D R2 U2 L2 F' R2 D R D L' U R' U2 F D' 
5. (24.99) U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 B2 D' L' F' R B' D2 R F U F D 
6. 17.44 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 L B D L2 B2 F2 D2 B 
7. 20.25 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U' B R D2 U2 B' U B2 R' F' R' 
8. 22.05 R2 F' L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R F' U B2 R' B' U2 L2 D R 
9. 20.34 F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 L D R F2 D' R' B' F2 R2 U' 
10. 22.16 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B2 R D' B F2 L F' R U' B' U' 
11. 20.52 D L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L U' F D2 R' B2 F L2 R2 
12. 22.64 F2 R B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 L F L F D' F2 L' F U L2 R' 
13. 22.97 U R L U2 B' L U R F D2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 
14. 18.00 F2 U' D R' F L B' U' R' D B R2 F2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 
15. 16.69 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L' U L U' F' R2 B' R D' U 
16. 17.37 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 F L2 R' U' B L2 U2 F2 D' U F2 R' F2 
17. 19.81 R2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F' D U' R2 B' L F' R' D F 
18. 23.93 R2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 L B2 L U2 R' U B' D F U' R F L2 F D' 
19. 22.95 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' R' F' L' D U' R D' B U 
20. 17.86 F2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 R U' L2 R' U B' D' U2 F R2 U' 
21. 17.09 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 R' B F2 D' B2 U2 R U' L F' 
22. 20.57 D' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D U' R2 D' F' D2 B' D F' U' L' D R' B' 
23. (15.21) L2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 U R2 U F2 R2 F U2 R' B2 D B2 F U' R' D 
24. 16.07 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R B2 D2 R B' F L' U' R D2 L R2 F' L2 
25. 18.85 L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 F U2 B L F2 D U' R D B R' F' L 
26. 21.33 R2 B2 F R2 B D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L' U' L2 R D R F U' B U 
27. 18.70 D2 L F2 L D2 R' B2 R B2 U' R F' R' F R' B2 U' B' D' 
28. (28.22) R' U2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L D' F D B L2 D R2 U B R' 
29. 19.89 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 D' R D' L' U' R F' R B' D2 U 
30. 20.79 B R2 F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R U2 B R2 U F2 L' U B2 
31. 24.19 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 F U' F L' F' L2 B D' L U' 
32. 17.48 F' R' B2 D' F R D L2 U R F' L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 
33. 18.49 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B R F' U B2 L U2 
34. 20.12 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B D2 F D2 R2 F D' L' F D U2 B L2 F L2 
35. 20.23 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 R' B2 F L R2 D U2 B F2 U' F 
36. 17.52 B2 R F U2 F' U2 D2 L D B' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2 U L2 
37. 18.16 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' D F U' L' D' B' 
38. 17.73 B2 R' F U F R' L2 B' L' F' B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D 
39. 17.61 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' U B2 F L' R F L U2 L 
40. (24.35) D B R' L D' F2 L2 U' B D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B' R2 L2 D2 
41. (14.58) U2 R2 L2 U' L D' B2 U2 F B2 D2 R U2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 
42. 18.80 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 B' D' L D' U L2 B' U L' B2 
43. 21.71 U2 F B' U2 R F2 R2 U F B2 R' D2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 
44. 15.64 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 B R2 U2 F L2 B2 U' L R2 D' B2 F2 R B' L' U' 
45. 17.22 F' L' B D' L2 F' U2 L B2 R F L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 L2 B' U2 
46. 20.77 F' B2 U' F' L2 B R' U L F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 
47. (15.19) D2 L U2 B2 F2 L' R' F2 D2 R U F' D F2 U' L' B L2 D' U2 R' 
48. 20.42 R U2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' B2 F' R F2 U' F L' B' R B' 
49. 18.68 R2 B U' L F U' R' U' L' F' B2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D 
50. 22.80 F R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 F2 R' U' L2 F L F' D F2 L D'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 17, 2014)

WTF?! 49.539 feet single! PLL skip! WTF?! That's PB by 16 seconds! WTF?! Scramble: B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B R U2 R2 B' R F L2 R' F' WTF!?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 17, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-17
avg of 12: 3.87

Time List:
1. (4.90) L U' B U B' U' R L' R' 
2. 3.93 R' L B' R' L U' B L 
3. 3.48 L' U' R' U B' R B R' 
4. 4.87 U' B' R B' L' R' L' B U' 
5. 3.95 U R B' R L' B' R U R 
6. (3.23) R L' R' L U L' R U L' 
7. 4.25 B' U' B' R L U' B U' L' 
8. 4.57 U' B U B' L B R' U' R' 
9. 3.26 U B L R B U L' R 
10. 3.72 R L R' B R' L R' B' R' 
11. 3.38 B U R' B L R' B R 
12. 3.27 B R' B R B U' L R'

Finally got one on cam


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 17, 2014)

8.601 3x3 Single Full step
B2 D2 L2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 R B U2 F U2 L' B R
z y
U' R' F R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R // Cross + 1st Pair
U2 R U R' // 2nd Pair
y' U y' R' U' R U2 F' U' F // 3rd Pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th Pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 // PLL


----------



## Torch (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow. Improvement.

13.38, (11.15), 13.10, 13.76, 14.32, 16.30, 16.90, 11.54, 14.81, 12.90, (17.06), 14.36

14.14 ao12 with a 13.41 ao5 solves 1-5.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 17, 2014)

Did a lot of square-1 solve yesterday

number of times: 207/207
best time: 10.42
worst time: 52.11

current avg5: 26.15 (σ = 9.62)
best avg5: 15.44 (σ = 1.94)

current avg12: 23.30 (σ = 8.23)
best avg12: 16.79 (σ = 2.39)

current avg50: 19.98 (σ = 5.85)
best avg50: 18.33 (σ = 2.58)

current avg100: 19.34 (σ = 4.57)
best avg100: 18.53 (σ = 3.22)

session avg: 19.16 (σ = 3.74)
session mean: 19.91

All are PBs except the single, wat. I was really in the zone yesterday. Consistency was really bad, there were so many pops. I guess I'm sub 20 now


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 18, 2014)

1:41.79 6x6 PB


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-18
avg of 5: 49.39

Time List:
1. (51.68) L Uw2 U Rw2 B F' D' Rw U D' Fw2 L2 D Rw' R2 F' Uw2 Fw' B Rw2 U B F L F U' Uw' D2 Fw L' B' U' Fw' D2 L Uw D U2 L2 Uw' 
2. 49.25 D2 U' Rw2 B' Uw' U2 L' Fw2 L' Uw' F2 Rw' L' U' R' U' D Fw2 D' Fw2 L D B R L B D2 Fw' Rw' B' U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R' Uw' F2 D Uw 
3. 50.47 B2 R F2 R Rw' U' D B' L2 Fw2 L2 D2 R L2 F' B Rw Uw' Fw' R2 Fw2 U2 B' U L2 R U2 F2 Rw F' B R2 D F' R' Uw R L2 Uw L 
4. (46.45) Fw' D2 F' Fw2 R' D Fw R2 B2 Uw' R' Uw B D2 F' R2 U' Uw' Fw2 B2 Uw B' D2 Rw' B2 L2 R' U' Rw' U' Fw2 D2 U' Fw U F B' Fw2 Uw' D' 
5. 48.44 U2 F' Fw' Rw' R2 D R B2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 U2 R' L U Fw Uw R2 Uw F2 B2 R2 Fw' R2 L' D U2 Fw B2 Rw' D B Fw R' L' Fw' Rw2 R2 B2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-17
avg of 12: 45.78

Time List:
1. (38.94) Rw2 U2 Uw F B D2 Rw' Uw2 U' L2 F2 Uw R2 F' U' L2 F L2 B L' Fw' L2 D' F2 Fw' B2 L F2 L2 F' R' Fw2 D2 L2 D' Uw2 Rw Uw F R' 
2. 44.69 D' Uw' L B' Uw' B' D' Rw2 U2 Fw2 U Uw2 L2 D2 Uw' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' D U' B Rw2 R' B' Uw2 U2 B2 Uw' U2 F2 B2 U2 B L' F L2 Rw Fw2 Rw' 
3. 40.73 U' L D2 Fw' F' L2 Fw R F Uw' F D2 R' Rw' L B2 Rw' B2 Fw U L2 D U2 F2 Fw' Uw' R2 D2 B R D' L Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 Rw2 B L U 
4. 48.27 R' F2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 R2 Fw2 F B Uw Fw2 D2 Fw' R L Fw2 B2 U L R' Fw' L R2 F' B D2 Rw F Uw F Rw' R' D F Rw F U2 B F' Uw' 
5. 49.06 U2 R2 F Rw' U' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw R' Fw2 Uw Rw2 B' D2 R' Fw2 D' Rw L' Fw' L D2 F' U' R2 Uw R' D2 F L U F2 L' Fw2 L D L R D 
6. 42.13 L2 Rw Fw2 Uw D2 F' D' F R Rw' B' L R2 F R2 D2 Fw2 R' L F2 L Fw' F2 R' Rw' U' F2 Rw U' B' F' R2 D' B F' Rw' L D2 R' Fw 
7. 47.83 Rw' B' Rw' D U' L' Uw' B' D' Fw B2 R L' D' Uw2 L B2 Rw' U Fw U' D F' Rw' L2 Uw2 B' U2 D B L' Rw Fw B2 Rw L' Fw' Uw2 U2 D2 
8. 48.15 Fw' B' U Fw2 U' Fw' F2 Uw' D L U Fw Uw' B' L' Fw' Uw2 L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 U2 Fw R B2 F2 L' R F' Fw2 R' B Rw' F L U' L' R Fw' 
9. 48.03 F2 D2 F' Fw2 B2 L Fw Uw2 B U Uw' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 B F' Fw2 R' L D2 Fw Uw2 B2 R2 D2 Uw U2 B Fw F Rw D2 Fw2 L' R' U Rw2 D 
10. 43.67 B' Uw D' Rw2 F' Uw2 L' F2 Uw U D2 L B Uw2 Fw2 B2 R' B Rw2 U2 Fw' R' Fw' F' U2 Fw F2 Uw' F2 Rw U R L2 Rw' F Fw U' D2 Uw2 B 
11. (49.68) B' Rw' U' D R U' B' U' B2 Rw2 F Rw2 B2 L' Fw L2 Rw F Fw' U R2 D Rw L U2 B F' Rw2 U Fw2 F2 L' Rw Fw2 Rw' B' L2 D R2 F 
12. 45.23 Fw U' Uw2 Fw Rw R' D F2 U' Uw' F2 D2 Rw' Uw B2 R' D' F Uw2 D2 B' F' Fw' Rw2 R' F' Fw Rw' R' B R' B' U2 F2 Rw' D Rw2 L' Fw B2


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2014)

Average of 12: 17.16
1. 17.53 (4, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, -3) / (6, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -5)
2. 16.26 (0, 5) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, -2) / (0, -3) / 
3. 17.66 (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, -5)
4. (14.21) (6, 2) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -2)
5. 17.21 (0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -3) / (2, -1) / (2, -2)
6. 17.52 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / 
7. (29.15) (-3, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0)
8. 16.33 (1, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)
9. 17.06 (1, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (4, 0)
10. 16.77 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / 
11. 17.78 (-3, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -2) / 
12. 17.52 (-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / 

2nd best avg12 ever. Yay consistency


----------



## TDM (Aug 18, 2014)

First CFOP solve for a couple of days, with very cold hands and no lookahead at all: 10.02, but then qqTimer jumped to 10.09, because it's now as slow as Prisma. Not sure why.

L' F2 R B2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' B D' U2 F2 U' R' B D2 U

x2 y // Inspection
R2 D' L' D // Cross (4/4)
D' L' U' L D // F2L-1 (5/9)
y' L' U L // F2L-2 (3/12)
F' U' F U r B r' // F2L-3 (7/19)
U R U R' // F2L-4 (4/23)
U2 U2 [L2 x] D' D' L' U2 L D' D' L' U2 L' // ZBLL (13/36)

3.58 TPS. With all cancellations (-3 moves between cross and F2L, and -4 moves during LL), 29 moves. lol.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Aug 18, 2014)

4x4 

30.25, (29.73), 29.73, (30.69), 29.79 = 29.92 average of 5 

first sub 30 ao5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 18, 2014)

Finally a sub 4 skoob avg12. Now I don't feel so slow compared to all the gj people!!!

Average of 12: 3.977
1. 2.825 L B L B' R L' B L' B' U' R B' U L' B 
2. 3.688 R' B' U' B' U' R' U' R' U' L' B R' L' U' B' 
3. 3.880 L' B' U' B' R B' R' L B U B L' B' U B' 
4. 4.384 L' B' L' U R B' R L R' B U L' R L R' 
5. (2.651) R U' B R' B' U L B U L R' B' R L' R 
6. 4.119 L' B' L B R' B R' U' R U' L B U' B R 
7. (5.502) R' B' U L B' U' R U' R' U' B' L' U' R' L 
8. 3.986 U R L R L R B' L' U B U B' U R B' 
9. 3.812 L R' L R L' R' U L' R' U' B' L' R U L 
10. 4.630 R L' B R' L' R' B L U' B R B R U B' 
11. 4.937 L' R' U' R B' R B R' B L' B U' B' L' B' 
12. 3.505 B' L U' B L U' B R B R U R L B R'


----------



## kcl (Aug 18, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Finally a sub 4 skoob avg12. Now I don't feel so slow compared to all the gj people!!!
> 
> Average of 12: 3.977
> 1. 2.825 L B L B' R L' B L' B' U' R B' U L' B
> ...



Woot gjay


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2014)

8.82 ao5 on cam with one very fail solve

uploading proably, just want something new and decent on my channel



Spoiler



[youtubehd]h3mGjaWmWTQ[/youtubehd]


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 4x4
> 
> 30.25, (29.73), 29.73, (30.69), 29.79 = 29.92 average of 5
> 
> first sub 30 ao5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow the range of the times is sub 1 
Good luck with getting a NR


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 18, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 4x4
> 
> 30.25, (29.73), 29.73, (30.69), 29.79 = 29.92 average of 5
> 
> first sub 30 ao5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nice  gogo NR! 

edit: ninja'd by Rob Yau, oops


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 18, 2014)

4x4 pb ao5: 41.72
39.31, (46.27), (37.51), 39.94, 45.92


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 18, 2014)

50.862 feet single!

59.808 mo3! (1:07.647, 1:00.916, 50.862)
1:04.450 avg5! (1:07.647, 1:00.916, 50.862, 1:12.174, 1:04.788)
1:10.102 avg12! (1:17.136, 1:13.627, 1:08.736, 1:09.593, 1:07.279, 1:07.647, 1:00.916, (50.862), 1:12.173, 1:04.788, 1:19.120, (1:20.905))


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 18, 2014)

did some skewb and pyraminx


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-18
solves/total: 305/307

single
best: 3.96
worst: 2:08.37

mean of 3
current: 10.12 (σ = 1.58)
best: 6.05 (σ = 1.81)

avg of 5
current: 9.82 (σ = 0.76)
best: 6.49 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 12
current: 10.48 (σ = 2.30)
best: 8.15 (σ = 1.72)

avg of 50
current: 9.66 (σ = 1.95)
best: 9.24 (σ = 2.00)

avg of 100
current: 10.21 (σ = 2.51)
best: 9.53 (σ = 2.00)

Average: 10.03 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 10.98

Time List:
1. 11.20 R B' R' L' R' L' U' L' R' L R' U' R' L B U 
2. 7.51 R' B L' R' L U' L B' L' U R U' R' U R L' 
3. 8.86 U' B' L B R U R' B' R' L B' U R' L' R L 
4. 9.23 L' U' L R' L R' L' B' L' U' L' B R' U R L 
5. 8.13 U B U' B' L B U' B R' L R' U' L U B R' 
6. 8.47 B R' L B' R' U' R' B U R' B' L R B L R 
7. 9.48 U' L' R U' R L U L U' B' L' U R U B R' 
8. 11.71 L' U L' B' L' R' B U' R' B U B U B R' B' 
9. 13.26 R' U' R' U L' U B R U B' U' B U' L' U' B' 
10. 9.18 U B' L B U B U B' R' U' L B R' B' R' U 
11. 6.52 B' U R' U' B R' U L R' L U R' U' B U L' 
12. 7.70 R' B' R' U' L B' L U' B U' B L' B R U' L' 
13. 11.60 R' L B R' B U' R' B U' R L U B' U' B L' 
14. 11.46 L' U B L' U' L' R' B L' R' U L' U B U R 
15. 8.68 B' R B' R' U B L U' L' B L' B' R' B L U 
16. 29.22 L U' L R' L' B U' R' U' B U' B U L' U R' 
17. 7.70 R U L' B' R' U B' R B' U' B' U R B' R' B 
18. 6.33 B R U' B' U' R L R L' U R' U' L B R' L 
19. 12.50 R' L R' U B' U' L B' R' L U L' R U' R' U' 
20. 8.21 U R' U L' B R U R' L' B L' B R U' B' R 
21. 12.55 L' U' R L R' B U' R' U' B' L U L' R' U' R' 
22. 7.10 U' L U L' U' B' U' L' R' B' R L' B' R U B' 
23. 6.56 B' L' B L' U' B R U' L U' B' L B' L' U L' 
24. 9.47 B' U' R B' U' R' B U L U L U B' U B' U 
25. 9.10 U L B' U L' R' U' L U B L' R' B' R L U 
26. 13.61 R U R U' R L' R' L B U' B L' U R B L 
27. 8.86 L R' B U' B R' L U L B L' B U R L B' 
28. 7.16 B' U' L B' L B' R' B L U R' B' L' B U B' 
29. 12.94 L U R L U' R U' R' L B U' B' U B' L R' 
30. 10.22 R' U L U' B' U L R U B L' R L B R B 
31. 8.24 B R B' L R U L U R L B R B U L' R' 
32. 4.22 U' B' U B L' R L R' L' B U' R U L' R' L' 
33. 10.68 L R' U' L B' U L R' L R L B' L' R B U 
34. 5.87 R' U' R L B' L' U B L' B' R B U' R' B' U 
35. 7.30 B U' B' L R B U' L B' L' U R L' U' B R' 
36. 13.17 R' L' B L B' L' U L U B' U' B R' B' R' B' 
37. 10.16 B' L U L R' B' R' L' R U' R' L' B R' U' L' 
38. 15.75 B L' B' U B R L' B' R B' R' B' R' B' L' B' 
39. 8.23 U' R U' L U R' U' R L' R' U' R' U' R' L R 
40. 10.63 U' R L' R U B' L B' R B' R' U' L B' L' U' 
41. 11.69 B R B' U B L' R B' L B L' B L U L' R 
42. 9.62 L' R' U' R' B' L B' R' L' R' U' L R B' R B 
43. 10.73 L' B U' B U L R B' R U R B R L' R' B' 
44. 12.87 U' B' L' R B L B' R B L' B' L R' B R' U 
45. 8.36 R B R' B R' L' B' U B U' R L U L U B' 
46. 6.09 B U' L' U B' U' B R L' R' B' R U R B R 
47. 6.90 B' R B' U B' L B' U R' L R B' U' R' L' B' 
48. 8.60 B' L B' L B L' U B R' L' U B U R' B' L 
49. 8.62 R' L B' L U' L' U L R U L' U' L U' R' L' 
50. 11.04 U R L B R B' U R B U' B U' B R' U' B' 
51. 11.20 B' R U' L U R L' B U R' U L' B L B' R 
52. 8.14 B R' U R' B' U B' L' B' U' R L' U R L U 
53. 9.85 L B' U' B' R' B' R' U L B R B R B U' L' 
54. 10.60 B R U R' L' U' L' R B' L' B' R U B R' L 
55. 12.53 R U L B U L U' R L' U' B' U' B' L U R' 
56. 19.24 U B' U L' U' R U' B U R' B' L' B R L' U 
57. 13.82 R U R B R L' U R' L' R' B U B R L' B' 
58. 12.61 B L' R' L' R' U' R L' U L B' R B' L U' B 
59. 10.92 L B U R' B' L U B U L R L' R U' R U 
60. 5.55 B R' B' L' R' B' R L' U' R' B U' L R U L 
61. 24.85 R U' L U' B L R' U' R' U' R B R' B' L B 
62. 12.67 U L B R U' L' R' U R U B' L' U L B' R 
63. 6.66 B' R U B R' L U L B' U L B' U' R L U 
64. 8.63 U L' R L' R L' B' L' U' L U R' B' L' U R' 
65. 10.83 L' B R B L' U' R' B U L B' R' L' U B' R 
66. 10.02 B U' B' L R L B R' U B U B' L' R' U' R' 
67. 10.98 U B' L B R B' L' R' L R' L R' U' R' U' B 
68. 14.46 R U B L R' B R L B U' B' R U B' R' L' 
69. 9.78 U L U' R B' L B L R B' R B' L B' U B' 
70. 9.71 L U' L R U B' R L U' B' U B L B' U' L 
71. 11.20 R' U' L' B' L' U B' L' B L' U L' B' L' U L 
72. 6.75 L B' R' U L' U B R U R' B' R B' R' B' U 
73. 9.37 B U L U' L U L B' L' U R L B' R' L' B 
74. 8.62 B' R' L' U R' U L U' R L U L R U B R' 
75. 8.08 U' R' B' L' B' R U L' U' R' L R U' B U L 
76. 10.73 U' B R B L R' U L' U' R' L' B' L R' U' B' 
77. 9.84 L' B' R' U' B' U R' B U R' U B R U B U 
78. 7.87 U R' U R U' B' U R U' B U L' B' L' U' R 
79. 8.55 L U' B R L' R U' R' U' B' U' R L' B R U' 
80. 9.35 L R L R' U L' B' U L R' L U B' L' R L 
81. 7.85 L' U R B U R U B R B U' B' R B' L' B' 
82. 8.66 U' R B L' B' R' L' R' B L B' L' U' L U' B' 
83. 7.84 B U' L B' L' R U' L' U' L' R U' B' R' U B 
84. 16.95 B L U B U R L' U L B L U' R L' R' B' 
85. 11.16 L U L B L U B' R' L B U' R U' B' L B' 
86. 5.55 B U' B' R B L B' U' R' L' R L' U L' B' R' 
87. 9.93 L' B U L' R' B U' L U R U' R' B L R' L 
88. 10.97 L' U R' B' U' R U B' L U L' B L B' R' L' 
89. 6.22 L R L U L' B U R' B L' R' B R' B L U' 
90. 10.35 B' L R U R U R U R' L B U L' B' L R 
91. 13.00 B' L' R L' B' R B R' U B R' U' B R' L' R 
92. 13.72 R' L B R U' B L B U' B' R U L' B L' R' 
93. 10.17 U' B' U' L R U B' R B U' R B' R' L' B R' 
94. 9.52 B' R' L' R' L U L B L U R U B' U B' R' 
95. 9.34 B L' R B' R U' B' U L B U B' L' U B U 
96. 10.01 L R L' R' L' R B U L' U L B U L U B 
97. 8.79 B R' U B' U R' U' B' R' B L' B R' L' B' L' 
98. 8.63 R L' U' B' L B' U R B' L B R' L' U B' L 
99. 11.30 L' U B' U B' L' B R U' R' L R U B' R U 
100. 4.70 U' B U' B L' R' U' R' U' B U' L R' L B' R 
101. 9.71 L U' R L U' R L' B U' B' L U B' L' U L' 
102. 10.11 B R U L' B' L U R B' R U R B U R L' 
103. 11.39 L' R U' R L R B L' B R U' B' L B L' U' 
104. 5.98 R' U L' B' U' L R' U R U R' B L' U R' U 
105. 4.09 R' B R' L' U' L' R' B L U R L' U' L' R' L 
106. 13.89 B' L R' L R' U' L' B L' B' R B L U' B' U' 
107. 10.40 R' B R L' B U L' B' R L' B R B R' U R 
108. 6.72 R' B R L B' R' B L' B' R' B U L' B U' B 
109. 12.50 B U' R U' R B' U' B' L' B' R' U' L' R L R' 
110. 13.05 B U R' U' R' B U' L' B L U R' B L' R B' 
111. 10.09 U R B R U' R' B L' B U' L' U' B L' R B 
112. 9.42 R L B U' B L' U R U L R' U L' R' L' B' 
113. 9.06 R L B R' L' U R U' R' B U R' B L R B' 
114. 7.83 U' L' U' R' U L' R' L R U B L B' R' B R' 
115. 11.14 L' B U L B U B' R' B' L' U' L' R' L' B' U 
116. 5.53 B U B R B' R U' B R B L B U L R U' 
117. 6.57 R B R B L' B' U L B' U' L' U R B' L B 
118. 8.25 B L R' B' U' B' U' L' U B' R' L R U' R' U' 
119. 6.84 U R' U' R L U B L U L U R B' R B' U 
120. 16.73 B' R L' U B' U' L R U' B' L R L U' L U 
121. 5.16 R' U R' B R' U' R' L' R' B R U' R' U B' L' 
122. 9.93 L' R U B' R L B' U B' L' B' R' U' B' R L' 
123. 9.30 R' L' U' R B R L U' B R' B' U R' L U R 
124. 7.02 U R U B U' R U' R' U' R B R B R B' U' 
125. 12.08 B' R' L' R U' L' R U B U' R' L' B' L' B' U 
126. 10.09 R' L' U R L B' U R' U L U' L' U' B L U' 
127. 11.07 B R U L' B' U L U' B' R' U' L B R' B L' 
128. 8.64 B' R U L' B U L B' R U' L B L' U' L U' 
129. 7.10 R B R' U' B U' R' B' L' B' R U B' L' R L' 
130. 6.95 R L' B' R B L R L U R' U B' U' L R' U 
131. 10.15 U L' R' B' U' L' R U L B' L U' R' U' L B 
132. 12.96 R' L B L U B L' U' R L' U R' L' R' L' R 
133. 10.36 R' L' R' B L' R' B U' R' U B' U' L B L' B 
134. 14.19 L' U' L' B' R L' B U' L U R L' R B R' L' 
135. 8.75 U' R B U' L B' U L' B' L R L R B U' B' 
136. 18.71 R' L' U' B' L' U L' R B R U' R' B' L R' B' 
137. 6.68 U' L' U' L' U B' L U' R L U' B L R' U R' 
138. 8.71 U B R L B R' U R U B L R' U' L B' L 
139. 10.67 U' L U' B U R L U' R B R' B U R' B' L 
140. 9.23 B R B R L' B R L B R L U B R B R 
141. 8.49 U L' R' L B R' L B' R U' L B U L' U' R' 
142. 11.06 L' U L B' R U' B U L R' U' R B' R B' L' 
143. 12.01 R L R U B R' L R' L' B R B' U' R U B' 
144. 15.66 L B' U' B' R' B' U L U' B' L U B' L' B U 
145. 13.13 B R' B R' B' L' U R' U R L' U L' R' U L' 
146. 7.03 U B' U' R B' U L B R' B U' B' L' R U' B 
147. 7.25 R' B U' R U L B L' R B R L U R' B' L 
148. 7.20 R' U' L B' L U' R' B R' U' B' L B' R' L' R' 
149. 11.80 R L' R L R U L B U B U' B L' B' R B 
150. 6.49 U' R' B' R' B L U' B' R L R L R L R U' 
151. 8.96 U L' R' U' R L R L' R U' L B' L U' L B' 
152. 9.02 U L' B U B' U' R L U B L' U R U L' U' 
153. 9.89 L R' L' R' B L' B L U B L' R' B' R' L' U 
154. 9.22 L' B R B' R U L' U' B L B' U B' L' U B 
155. 9.57 L' U L U' B' R' L' U' L' B U R L' U' R' B' 
156. 8.90 B' L R B' R U' L' R U R' B' U' L B' U' R 
157. 6.10 L' R' L' B' L' B R B U' B U R B' L' B R 
158. 1:36.57 L' R' U' R' B R L' R' B R' L' R' L R' B R 
159. 6.12 U' R L' B' R L B U' R' L U B U R L' U' 
160. 9.59 L' U' R B' R' L' U' R' L B L' B' R' U B' L 
161. 10.06 B' R' U B' U L' U' R' U B R U' L R B' L 
162. 10.07 B R' B R' B' U' R' B R' U' R' B' U' B' U' L' 
163. 8.88 B' R B R' L' R L B U L' B' L U B' U L 
164. 9.79 R' L U' L U R' B L B' L' B' U' L U L B 
165. 9.45 R B R' U B U L' B' R L' U R U' R L U' 
166. 11.98 R U B' L' B L B' L R B' U L R' L' U' B 
167. 8.17 B U' L R' U R' U' L' R L R L' R' U' L R 
168. 27.87 U' R' B R L' B U' R L B U' B' R' L' B' L U' R' L B L U' L B U' 
169. 8.23 B' U R L B' L' B' R L' B U R' L' B' U' R L' R' B' R' U L' U' B R 
170. 18.65 U' L' R U L' R U B' U B' R B U L' B' L U' L R L' B' U' L' U' L' 
171. 9.46 L' U R' U R' U R B U B L U B L' R' U' 
172. 8.50 B' R' L' B R' B U' R U' R U L B L' U' R' 
173. 13.26 L' R L U L' B L B' L B L' U' B L B' L 
174. 14.25 L' U L B L B U L R' L B U L R B' L 
175. 12.61 B U' R' L' U B L' R' L' R' U R' B' L U' B' 
176. 12.13 L B U L B U L' R B' U B' R' B U R L' 
177. 5.54 B' L U' L B U' B L B U L' U L R' U' R' 
178. 13.58 R U B' L' B' U R' B U L' U' L B' U' B' L 
179. 11.40 L U L B' U' B' R' U R L' U' R' B' U' R' U 
180. 15.66 L B L' R U' R' B L B' L' R L B R' B R 
181. 9.31 L' R' B' L' R' U B L B' L U' R' B' L' R' L' 
182. 13.84 L R U' R B' R' U' L' R' L' B' U' B' U L U' 
183. 11.49 L R' U' B' U' L' U L B L' R' B L U B L' 
184. 7.60 U B L' R' U' L' U' B' L' B' U' L R' B' L R 
185. 14.94 L' R U B L U R U L' U B' R U' B L B 
186. 11.93 L B R' L' R' L' B' L B' L' B' U R B R' U' 
187. 11.12 R L B R' B L R U R' U' L' U L' R' B' U' 
188. 8.17 U L B' R' U' L' R U B U L R U L B' L' 
189. 9.67 L' U R' B U R' B R B R' L' U' L R' B' L' 
190. 6.85 R L U B U' B U' B R' U' L R' L' R' B' L 
191. 8.42 R' L R B' U' B' R' L U L R' U' R B' R U 
192. 5.45 B' U' B' U' R' L R' U' R' L' U L' B' U L U' 
193. 6.82 R' L U' L U R B' L R B' L R' L U B R' 
194. 11.60 B U B L' B' L' U B' L U B' L' R' B U B' 
195. 10.17 B' R L' R' U R B U R' L B' U' L R' L' B' 
196. 13.36 L U R L' R L' U L B' L R L B R' L B 
197. 2:08.37 R B' U L' U' R' B L R' B L' R B' R B' L 
198. 12.75 R' B' U' B U B L' B' U' R' U' R' L' R' L' R 
199. 10.36 U B' R U B L' R' L' B U' B L' R' U' B R 
200. 9.39 U R' U' B L B' L' B' R U' L' R' B' R' L' B' 
201. 38.81 B R U' B' R U' B' U' B U R' U' L U' L B' 
202. 12.31 B R U' B R' U' B R' L U' R U R' U' L R' 
203. 11.44 R' B' L U' L B U L B' R' L R' L U L' U 
204. 8.25 U R L' R' L' R' L U' B' R B' L' U B' L U 
205. 14.03 R' L B U' R U B R' B L U R B' L B R 
206. 7.74 L' B L' B R L' B' U' L' R U' B' U L U B 
207. 8.17 L B' R U R U B' R B' R' L' U' L B U' R 
208. 8.09 U R' U B' L R' B R' B L B R L B' L U 
209. 14.16 U R B' L' B' U B U' L' U' R' B' U' R U' R' 
210. 5.88 U' B L U L R B L' B' U R B' L B R L 
211. 12.80 B' U L R' U B' L' R L U R' L U' R L B 
212. 9.10 L B' U L B R L R B' L' R B' L R' U L' 
213. 7.49 B L' B' U R B' R' L B L B' U' R' U' R' B 
214. 8.94 L B R' L R' U B' R' L' U' B U' L U B' R' 
215. 16.55 B' L' U B U' L U' R B' R U B' U' B' U L 
216. 4.72 L' U' L B' U R' B' L' U L R L' B L B R' 
217. 10.94 L R' B' U' L B U B R L U L' B' U B U 
218. 8.65 L U L U' B' L B R U' R' L' B U B' R L' 
219. 13.58 R' L' U R U' R' L' U R' B R' L' B L' R L' 
220. 10.38 B' L' B R U' R' U' R U' L' U R L' R' L R' 
221. DNF(1:09.00) B L U R' L' U B' U R' B L B U L' B L 
222. 13.35 B U L' B' U' B' U R' L' R' B' R' B U R' U 
223. 8.84 L R B U L U L R' B U' B U' B U' R L' 
224. 10.99 U L U B U L' R' U' L' R L U R' L R' U' 
225. 10.61 L R' L B' R B' U B' U' L R L' U' B' R' B 
226. 11.60 L' B L' R B' R B R L R' U' B' R U' L' R' 
227. 12.03 L R' L' U' R' B' L U B U' L U' R U' B L' 
228. 7.23 R' U' R B' L R' L' U' B' R U' L R B U L 
229. 7.94 R' L' B' U' R' B' R' B' L' R B' L U' R U R' 
230. 9.28 L B R' B L R U' R' L' U R' U' L' B' L' B 
231. 25.25 U' L' R U' L B' R' U L R' L' B' L B R U' 
232. 15.13 L B U' L' U L B L B' U' R B' R B' U B' 
233. 9.17 R' B' L B R U R B R' L' U L' B U' B L 
234. 12.62 B' U B U' R B U L' R U R' L B' R L' B' 
235. 9.32 U R U' R' B' R' U' B R' L' B' L' B' R U' B' 
236. 8.16 U B L B U L B U' L U' L' B R L' R U' 
237. 9.43 B' L' B U' R B' L' U' R' L' U L B' R' B' R 
238. 10.99 U L' R' L' B' U' R' U' R' U' B' R B' R' U' R 
239. 8.42 U' L U' L' R L B' U' L R' L B' U R' U R' 
240. 22.01 B L U' R' L U B' R U L B L' U B L' B' 
241. 8.04 U R L' U R L B' U' R U L R' L R' B' R 
242. 14.31 L' U' L' U L' U B' R' L' B' U' R B R' B' R 
243. 25.46 L U' B' U L R' B' R L R U B R B' R' L' 
244. 18.43 L' R U' R' L' U' R' B' L R' L' B L R' L' B 
245. 9.79 U R L' U B' L' B R L' U L B' R U R B 
246. DNF(19.01) R' L U B L' B R' L' B L' R U B L' R B 
247. 10.12 L U' R B' L' R' U R' L' B R' U' R U B L' 
248. 9.68 R' B' L R' U' L B R' L B' U L' U R B L 
249. 8.07 U L R L' R' L B U L U' B L' B L' R L' 
250. 7.49 B U' B' U' B U L U' L' B U R' L' U R' L 
251. 12.37 R L U' L R' L' U L U' L U L' B U R B 
252. 6.91 L' R B U' L' B U L' U R' U R' B' R' U' L' 
253. 9.25 B U L' R L' R B' L B' U B' U' L' B U' B' 
254. 8.37 L' U L B R L U' R' U R' U' R U L R' L 
255. 10.64 U' R B L U' B' U R' L B' U R U' L U' R' 
256. 8.42 B L' B' U R' L R U' B' L' U' L U' L R L 
257. 9.07 R' B R' L' B U R' B L' R' L R' U' B' U' R 
258. 6.02 U R L U' L' B U R L R' U R' L' R L U 
259. 9.45 R U B' R' B' L B' R U' B' L' B R U' R U 
260. 9.66 R U R' B' L U R' L B' R' U' B L' U R' U 
261. 9.36 L U' R L' B' L U' L' B' L U L' R B U' B' 
262. 7.64 R' L B L' B' R L' R' L' U R U L B' L U' 
263. 3.96 B U' L B R L B' U L R L' B L' B' L' B 
264. 8.57 U L' R B L' B U' L U L' R' B' U R' B U 
265. 10.70 L B' R B' L U' R' L U B L B U B' R' B 
266. 15.07 R U' L R L' R' L U' R B' R B U R' L B 
267. 9.08 U R L B' L U R B L' B U B' U' B R U' 
268. 10.44 B U' B' R B L' U B' U B L' R B R' B R 
269. 8.02 L' R B R' B' R L B R U B' U' L R U' L' 
270. 13.57 R' U' R U' R' L' R' L U' B' R U' B' R' U' L 
271. 13.40 R' L U' L' B R' L' U R' U B L' U R' B' U' 
272. 12.05 U L U' L U' L R U' L' R' B' L' U R B L 
273. 4.10 B' U B U R U' L' R' L' R' U R L' R L U' 
274. 7.66 U B' U L R' U' L R' L' B' L' U L B' R' U' 
275. 6.40 L R U' B L B U L B' U' B' R L' R U B' 
276. 5.41 L' U L' B R U' L B' L' U L' B' U' L R U' 
277. 12.50 L R' U' L R' L R' L' R L' U B' L' U B' R' 
278. 9.58 L U L U R B' L U' R B' U' B R B R' L 
279. 9.33 U' B R L' U' L' R' U R B R' U R B' L' B 
280. 7.78 B U R L U L' R' B R' L U' R' U R' U R 
281. 8.51 U' L R' L B L B' R' L' U B' L' B' U' R' B 
282. 7.58 U L U' L R U' L U B L U R' B R L' B 
283. 12.66 L U' L U' B' L' U B L B' R' L U' B' L B' 
284. 8.48 U L R' B' U' L' R' L B U' L' R' L' B' U' L' 
285. 11.81 B' U L' R B R' U R' U B L U R B U R 
286. 8.04 U' R L B R' U B U' B U L U R' U' L R 
287. 10.57 R' L U' R' U R' B' R' L B U' R U R' B R 
288. 9.00 L' R' L B R B R B' U' R' L' B R' L R U' 
289. 7.24 U' B L U L B' L U B R' U' L U' B U' R 
290. 9.93 R L U' R' U B R' L' U L' B U' L' U' L' B' 
291. 11.78 R' L' B L' U' L' R L' U' R' B L' B' L' U' R 
292. 11.84 B' R U' L R' B' U R' B' R' U' R U' R U' L' 
293. 9.48 B L B R B' U' B U R U' L B' U' L B' U' 
294. 12.92 B L B' L U' R' B' L U' R L B' U' B R B' 
295. 8.78 U' L R L B' U L R U' L' B L' U' L' R' L 
296. 10.70 L U' R' U' B R' L' U' B' R' U R' U L' U' R' 
297. 10.49 L R' L U R' U' R' U' L U R L' U B L B 
298. 7.30 U R' B' U B' L U L U' B U' L R L B L 
299. 15.88 R' U R L B' L B L B' U' B R L' U B' U 
300. 11.26 B L' U L' B' U B' U R' L' R' U' L B' R L 
301. 6.20 L U' R' L U' R B L' B' U' B R L' R B' R 
302. 16.23 U' B' L R' L' B' R B U R L U' L' R U R' 
303. 9.68 U' R' B U' B' R L U B R' B R' B R' L R 
304. 9.15 U' L' B' L B U' R' B' U L' B U L R L R' 
305. 8.34 U' R U' B' R B' U B' U L R L' R L B U 
306. 10.64 R L B' U' L U' L' U R' U B L' U B L R' 
307. 11.37 B U' L' U' B' R B L U' L R U' B R' L U





Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-18
solves/total: 308/308

single
best: 2.34
worst: 11.59

mean of 3
current: 5.48 (σ = 1.64)
best: 3.24 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 5
current: 4.58 (σ = 0.69)
best: 3.29 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 12
current: 5.54 (σ = 1.54)
best: 3.87 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 50
current: 5.09 (σ = 0.96)
best: 4.28 (σ = 0.85)

avg of 100
current: 4.84 (σ = 0.96)
best: 4.49 (σ = 0.94)

Average: 4.68 (σ = 0.96)
Mean: 4.79

Time List:
1. 5.83 L B U L R' B R' U' B l r b' u 
2. 4.06 R U' R' B' L' B' l r b u' 
3. 8.12 R L R' U' L B U r' b' u' 
4. 4.73 R U' B' U' R L' B U' 
5. 5.64 L R U B' R U R' r' b' u 
6. 4.48 U' L R B' U' R' L B' U' l' r b' 
7. 5.00 U' B' U' L' B L' U R' l' b' u 
8. 2.35 U R U B L' B L U l' u 
9. 3.08 R' U' R U B' R' U l u 
10. 4.32 U R L U R' L R L l' r' 
11. 3.77 R B' L' R B' R' B U' l r' b u' 
12. 3.88 U L' B U L U R l u' 
13. 4.99 U L' B R' L U B' R' l' r' b u' 
14. 4.64 L R U R U B R' l u' 
15. 5.37 U B L R' U' L' U' B r u' 
16. 8.70 R' B' U R U R' B' L r' b' u' 
17. 4.36 U' B' L B' R' B' L U' L r' 
18. 3.98 L R L R' U L' R' U l' r b' u' 
19. 6.69 L U' L U' B L U L' l r b' 
20. 5.62 L B U B U R U L' R l' r 
21. 4.16 U' L U' L' B' R' U' l' b' 
22. 3.52 R' B U' B L R L 
23. 4.36 L' R' L R' B L U R b 
24. 3.75 U L' B R U B' U' b' u 
25. 7.54 L' R' L' U R U' B U' l r' u 
26. 4.72 U' R' L B U R U B U' r u' 
27. 6.16 U L' R L B' U R' U' L l r b' u 
28. 4.03 R' L' U B R' U B' R' 
29. 4.49 L U' B' L U' R B U l r b' u' 
30. 2.70 R' L' B L' B' U u 
31. 4.50 R' L' R' B R' L B' l' b u 
32. 2.82 B R' B U R U R l' 
33. 5.56 B L U' R' L B R' L' l' b' 
34. 4.72 U B' R U' B' L R U r b' u' 
35. 4.82 L U' L B' U L' B l r' b u 
36. 3.91 R U L' R U R L U l' r' b u 
37. 2.87 L U' R B U B' l' r' u 
38. 3.84 L U' R B' L R' L R r' b 
39. 3.31 R B' R' B' L U' R' B' l' r u 
40. 5.65 U B L' B' R' B U R' l r' b u' 
41. 4.23 U L' U L' R L' B' L l' r b u' 
42. 5.56 L R B R L' U' R U' l b u 
43. 5.05 R U L' B U L U' L' l r b u' 
44. 3.97 L U' R' U L U' R B' l r' b 
45. 4.01 R L U' B L' B L l' r' u 
46. 8.20 R' U L U R' L' U l r b' u 
47. 4.75 U L U L U L U R B R U R' U R' U l' b u 
48. 4.18 R B' L U L B' R' l r' b u' 
49. 4.33 L U' R' L B' U B' R l' r u' 
50. 4.32 B' L' B R' B L' R L' l b 
51. 3.13 L U' R' B' L' R' B r u' 
52. 6.47 R U B' R' U B R' l' r b u' 
53. 4.76 L U' L B U L' b' 
54. 5.15 B' L B' R L' B U' l' r b' u' 
55. 4.60 U' R' L U R L' U' B l r' u 
56. 2.48 R B R' B L B' L U l r' b' 
57. 4.92 L' U L' R U' R U' B' r' b u 
58. 8.32 L R B R U R B' L' l' r 
59. 6.74 U R L R' B' U l r b' 
60. 3.16 U' L' U' R' B L' R B' L b 
61. 5.08 U L R U B' R' B l b u' 
62. 3.17 U' B U' B L U' R' U' r' b u' 
63. 4.01 B R' L' B' U B' L' R' l r' 
64. 7.60 B L' U B' L' U R L' l' b' u' 
65. 3.21 R B R' U' B' R' B' L l' b' u' 
66. 3.51 L R' B L B' U' B l' r u' 
67. 4.42 U B R B U' R' L U l r' b u 
68. 4.37 U L' R' U R B U L l r u 
69. 4.26 B' L' U R' U L R' U r b' u 
70. 4.54 R' B' U R U L R l' b u 
71. 4.54 R B' R U R' L U R r b 
72. 3.77 U R' L R' B R U B' R b' u' 
73. 3.96 U B' L U R' U R U l b u' 
74. 5.69 L B U' L' B R L' R' l' r' u' 
75. 4.64 B' U' L' R' B' L U' B l u' 
76. 6.19 U R U' L' B' U B' U B' l' r' b u 
77. 3.98 U' B' U R L' R U' L b 
78. 4.41 L U' L U' L R l r' b u' 
79. 3.69 R L' B' L U' R' U' B' l' r u 
80. 4.31 R L U' R' U B R U' r u' 
81. 2.71 L' B U' B' L U r u' 
82. 6.23 R B' R B' U' L R B' l' b' u 
83. 3.31 L' U L B' L' U l r b' u' 
84. 4.82 L' U B' R B' L B U L' l r b' 
85. 3.56 L B L' R' L U' R b u' 
86. 4.83 R U' B R L B L U' l r' b 
87. 4.05 B R' U' R' U' l' r b' u' 
88. 3.31 U' L' U' L U' B' L' R r b u 
89. 3.67 R' L' U' R' U' B' L' b u 
90. 3.73 R L R' L U L' U l u 
91. 4.49 B U' B U R U B L l r 
92. 4.33 L' U' L U' L' R' L R' l u 
93. 4.32 L' R B' L' B' L' U l' r 
94. 3.52 L B L R L' B' R' r' b u' 
95. 3.22 L U' R' L' U L B L' l r 
96. 3.86 U' B' R U' B U' R L' l r b u' 
97. 5.40 B' R B' R' U' B' L l r' b 
98. 3.98 L R' L R B R' B U l r b' 
99. 8.19 U L U L B' U L' B l' 
100. 6.01 L R' B U R L B' U r b 
101. 5.88 L' U R B L' R L' r b' 
102. 3.11 B U' R' U L' U L u 
103. 5.07 R U L' U L' U L B l r b u' 
104. 4.37 L B' U R L' B L R l' r' b u' 
105. 7.83 B R B' U R B' U B u 
106. 5.79 R L' R U R' B L' U r' u' 
107. 5.82 U B L R' B L B l' b u' 
108. 5.81 B U R' B' R' U r u 
109. 3.85 L B' U' R' B R U' L' r b u' 
110. 5.24 U L' R' B U R B' R l r' u' 
111. 3.88 U B' R L' R B' L U l' b' u 
112. 4.24 U L' B' L' B U L' U R l' r b' u 
113. 2.69 L B L' B' L' R' U' B' b 
114. 3.90 L' U L' B' U R' L' B' r' u 
115. 5.54 B U' L' R' B U' B r b' 
116. 5.49 U' L' U' B' U B' R' L B' l r' u' 
117. 4.48 U' L' R' L' B' U R B' L' l r b' u' 
118. 11.59 U R' L B U' B' R' L B' l' r b 
119. 4.41 L B' L R' B U B L' r b' u' 
120. 4.21 U' B' R U' R U L' U' R r b u' 
121. 5.60[cam] U L R U' L' B R' B' U' l' r' b u' 
122. 9.54 U' B L' U B' U' R U' l r b u' 
123. 4.04 U' R' U B R' B' R l' r' b u' 
124. 4.86 B' R L' R' L' l r b' u 
125. 4.74 U B' L' B R' L R' L' l' r' u 
126. 2.97 U R U R U R' U' R' l' r' u 
127. 4.74 R' U L B' R L' U r b' 
128. 3.76 U R U B U B L' B l b 
129. 4.69 R' U' R' U L' B l b 
130. 6.67 U' L' R' B L' B' L' U l r' u 
131. 4.67 L' B' U' R B U B' U r b' 
132. 4.14 R B' L U L' U R B' r b' u' 
133. 6.78 L' U R U' B R' B' l' b' u' 
134. 4.33 U' L' U R' B R B' L l' r u' 
135. 6.58 R U' L R' U B' L B r' b u' 
136. 3.14 U B' U L' B L B' R' u 
137. 4.50 U L' U B' R' B U' R l u 
138. 4.16 U' B U' L R B' L l' u 
139. 3.99 L U' L B' U B U l' r' u' 
140. 6.85 B' U' L U' B L' B L' l r' u 
141. 4.99 L U' L R L' B R' U' l' r' 
142. 6.04 B' U L U B' R L' R l' r' b u' 
143. 4.98 L' R B L U B R L' l' r b' u 
144. 5.32 L B U' R' U' B L R l' r' u' 
145. 4.88 U R B' U L' U B' R l b' u 
146. 3.75 U' L R U' B L U' l' r u 
147. 4.43 U L R' U' B L' R B L' l' r b u' 
148. 4.98 U R' U' B L' U L U R u' 
149. 3.07 B' R B R L' B' l r u' 
150. 4.40 L' R' U B U' R' U' B l' r' 
151. 3.66 L' U R B' L' U' B R r' b' u' 
152. 6.01 L U' R' L' U' L U' B L' l u 
153. 7.05 B R' U' L R' U' L' R l b' u' 
154. 3.94 U L' R' U' B' R U' R U' l r' b' u' 
155. 6.74 B' U' L B' L B' R' r' b u' 
156. 4.52 U B L U B U B R l' r' b' u 
157. 3.31 R L B' L' B' L' R l' b' u' 
158. 3.67 U L R' B' R U R' L U 
159. 3.84 U R U B R' U R' l r' b 
160. 3.16 R U' R B L' R l r' b u' 
161. 3.32 U' B' U B' L' R' L l r u 
162. 4.58 R U' R L' U' R' U' B' l' b' 
163. 4.67 U L' B U L' U' L' R' U r u' 
164. 2.42 U R' U L' B' U' B L' u 
165. 4.80 U' B U' R' B L' R B l' r' b' u' 
166. 4.41 U' B L' R' B L R U L l b u' 
167. 4.54 U B U' L R' U' B' R l' r b' u' 
168. 3.21 U L R U' R U B' U' l b' 
169. 4.31 R' L U L R L' R U' l u 
170. 4.02 U B' U L' B U L' R l' r' b' 
171. 3.79 B' U' L' B L' R' B U' b u 
172. 4.42 R B L' B L' U B r' b' u 
173. 3.74 U L B' R' L' B' l' u' 
174. 7.79 U' R U' B' L U' R U' l r b' 
175. 2.73 L' U' L' U L l' r u 
176. 3.96 U R' B' L R L B' R' U 
177. 3.03 U' L' U B U B' R B' l' b' 
178. 5.41+ R B' U' B' R' B' R b u 
179. 2.89 U' B U B L' R U' l' r b u 
180. 3.44 U R' L B R' U' B' L l r' 
181. 5.51 R B' R' L B' R' B' L l b 
182. 4.13 U L U' L U B' R l' r' 
183. 4.94 L' R' L' U' B U' R l' r u' 
184. 2.89 U L' B' R B U B U u' 
185. 4.15 U R B U' B R L R l r b' u 
186. 8.62 L U' R L B' U' B' L l r b u' 
187. 5.39 U L' U' R B' R B U l b 
188. 5.51 L R L U' B R' B l r b 
189. 5.29[cam] B R' U B U R' L r b' u' 
190. 3.50 L' U' B' L' B R' B' R' l r' 
191. 4.07 U B R' U R' B' R' U' l r b' u 
192. 4.94 B' U' L R B R' B' l' r' u 
193. 3.62 L' U R U L' U B r' u' 
194. 4.58 R U L' R' L B' U l' r b u 
195. 5.06 L' U' B R' U L' B' R l r' b' u' 
196. 4.68 L U' B' U R U' R l r b u 
197. 5.83 R U B U' B L' R B R' l' r u' 
198. 7.78 L R' L' U' R U' L l' r' b u' 
199. 5.56 U B U R' U B R' l' r' b' u' 
200. 5.52 L' U' B L' U L' U R 
201. 5.29 R B U B' L' R L l' r' b' 
202. 5.83 B U L' B' U L B' R' l' r' b' 
203. 3.10 U R' B L B R' B L' l r b' u' 
204. 5.51 R L' B L' U' R U R' r b 
205. 5.65 B U' L R' L R U R' l b' 
206. 5.43 L B L B L R' L l b' u' 
207. 4.12[ c] L' B' U' B' U' R' B' R' l u 
208. 4.14 U' L' R' U R' B' U B' L' l u' 
209. 4.21 R U R' L R' U L l' r' b 
210. 4.17 U' L' B L' B R l r' b' u 
211. 4.04 U' L B U L' B L' U l r' b' 
212. 3.66 U' B' U R L B' U B r 
213. 6.53 U R B R L B L' U' l' r b u' 
214. 8.52 B R' U' B U' R U' B' l r' b' 
215. 4.65 L' B U' B U' L' U' l' b u 
216. 4.41 U' R B' L' U L B U l' b' u 
217. 3.43 L' U B R' L' U L' R r' b 
218. 4.59 L' U' R' U R' L U R' L l r b' u' 
219. 4.22 U L B' U' L' R U L' U' l u' 
220. 4.53 L' B L' B L R L' l r' b' u' 
221. 5.41 U L' U' R L B' R' L' B b u 
222. 5.63 B' U L U' L R' L' U' l r' b u' 
223. 4.22[c] L' U L' B U B U' l' r' b' u' 
224. 3.34 R' U' B' U R' L' B' l r' 
225. 6.73 U' R' B R' L' R' B L l r b u 
226. 3.30 U B' R L B L R L' l b u 
227. 4.71 U L U' L' R U' L' l 
228. 3.81 L R U' L B' L U' R' B' r 
229. 6.15 L' B' L R B U R' l' r b' u 
230. 4.28 L U R' L R U R' L U l r u' 
231. 3.29 U' L U B' R B R' B b' u' 
232. 3.42 U' B' L U L U' l r' b u 
233. 3.92 R' U' R' L B' U L' b' u 
234. 3.93 B' U L' U B' R L U' l r b' 
235. 4.32 U' B' L' B' R' L U b' u' 
236. 4.98 L' R B L' R' B L U L r b u' 
237. 4.69 U R' B' U L U B' R r b 
238. 6.45 L U' B L' U' L' B' U' l b u 
239. 3.89[3c] U B U R' B' R U L B' l' r' 
240. 3.20 U L' B R L' R U R L' r b u' 
241. 6.28 U' L U' R U L B' U R l' r b u' 
242. 5.70 U' L' R B U B R U R' l' b u 
243. 4.93 R' U' L' B R U' R' U' l r' u 
244. 4.19 L' R B' R U' L U B' r' u' 
245. 5.32 U' B U' B R B' R L' u 
246. 3.59 R' U' R L B' R B l r b' 
247. 4.85 B R B U R L' l' r' 
248. 4.31 L U' B' U R' U R B' b' u' 
249. 4.85 U B U' L' B' L' R' B l b' 
250. 6.71 R B' L' B' R' L' B R l r' u 
251. 3.50 U L' B' R L B U' L r b u 
252. 4.49 U B' L' R' U' B' U' R l r' u' 
253. 4.12 L R L U B R' L' r b' u 
254. 6.65 U R L' R B R' U' R' l r 
255. 5.08 R' U' L B' U L' B R' l u 
256. 4.35 L B L' B L' R U R l r u 
257. 3.75 U B R' U' L' U L B L' b u 
258. 4.45 L' U' R B L U L B' r b' u 
259. 4.86 U L U' L B R' B' R l' u 
260. 4.42 B R' U L U R L' B l u' 
261. 5.00 U' L' R B U B R B' l' r b 
262. 4.94 B R L' R B U' l' r u 
263. 4.64 R B' L' R' U L R' U' L' b' 
264. 5.63 R' B R' U L' B' R' B' l' r u 
265. 4.74 R' U R' B' U' R L B l b' u' 
266. 3.58 R' L B' U R L R B' l' r b' u 
267. 4.48 L R B' L' B L' U' B' U l r u' 
268. 4.01 U' R B' L' B' U l' u 
269. 4.48 U B' L U B' L B' L l' r b u' 
270. 4.14 U' L B' L B' R U' B' r b' 
271. 6.37 U L' R B' U' L R' l r b' u 
272. 2.34 B R L' R' l' r b' u 
273. 6.09 U B' U B' L U' R' L R l' r' u' 
274. 4.77 B L' U L B U R' B' l b 
275. 6.76 R L U' B' U L R L' r b 
276. 6.39 U B U' L' B U' B' U' l r b' u' 
277. 6.57 L B' U' L U' B' L R' l r' u' 
278. 4.48 U' R' L B U' B R l r' u' 
279. 2.97 R B U' B L' R l' u 
280. 5.24 U' R B L R' L' U R L l r' b 
281. 4.72 R' L R' L U L' U' l r b u' 
282. 5.51 L B' U L R' B U B' l' r' b u' 
283. 4.10 U L' B R' U' L' U B R l' r' b u' 
284. 3.78 U L B L' U' R' B R l r' b u' 
285. 9.24 R B R' L B R L U' l' r 
286. 4.71 U' R' U' B' R' U B' R L' r b u 
287. 4.65 B U' L' B U L' U' l' 
288. 4.79 U L R' B U L U' R' r' b' u' 
289. 6.75 L' R' U R' L' R' U' R l r' b u 
290. 5.24 L R L' U' R' L' R U' r' b 
291. 4.95 R' L' B R' U L' B' l r b' 
292. 5.42 L R L R' U' B L' U l u 
293. 7.22 U' B L R' U L' R U L l' r 
294. 3.84 B' R L' U' L B R b u 
295. 4.74 U B L B L' U B L' r b 
296. 5.07 L' U B' U' R U l r b u' 
297. 9.22 U L R' U' L' U R' L' U r u 
298. 8.54 U R U R L' U R' U L' r u' 
299. 5.92 L B R' B R' L' U B L' l' r u' 
300. 3.51 B R' B' L' R' L l r' b 
301. 6.46 U' L' R L B R L' R U l' r' b 
302. 5.42 U B' R B' R U' B U' L' l r 
303. 4.52 U L U' B U' L U L' l' r b u' 
304. 3.61 L' R B R' U' B' R' b u' 
305. 4.50 U L' U' L' R U' B L' r' b u' 
306. 3.93 U' B' U' L R U' L l' r b 
307. 5.30 R' U' L' U' B L' B' U l' b' u 
308. 7.20 U' L' U B R' L' U' L r' u'


----------



## Speeedcuber (Aug 18, 2014)

PB ao5, PLL skip in last solve

Average of 5: 6.81
1. (5.97) D2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' R' B' U2 R' U' B' U' L' D
2. 7.36 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R B2 F2 L U2 R2 B L' D R2 F' R B2 D' R D2 
3. (8.58) D F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D B L' F2 D L2 F' L' U' B U2 
4. 7.05 B2 U2 L F2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L F U2 L F2 D2 U R B2 D' 
5. 6.01 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L' B R' D' R2 B U2 B D2 U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 18, 2014)

Yoohooo basically i got .477 on this F2L case R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
11(moves): 0.477 (seconds)= 23.0607966 (Tps) i feel so proud .
Anyone want a vid for this?


----------



## xlmmaarten (Aug 18, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Yoohooo basically i got .477 on this F2L case R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
> 11(moves): 0.477 (seconds)= 23.0607966 (Tps) i feel so proud .
> Anyone want a vid for this?



I would like to see that xD


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 18, 2014)

Speeedcuber said:


> PB ao5, PLL skip in last solve
> 
> Average of 5: 6.81
> 1. (5.97) D2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' R' B' U2 R' U' B' U' L' D
> ...



Sick.

.826 V Perm yay.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 18, 2014)

xlmmaarten said:


> I would like to see that xD



Okay i Will try to get one tommorow


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> .826 V Perm yay.



(z) D' R2 D R2 U R' *D'* R U' R U R' D R U'

Description typo


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Sick.
> 
> .826 V Perm yay.



Finger trick?


----------



## TDM (Aug 18, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Yoohooo basically i got .477 on this F2L case R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
> 11(moves): 0.477 (seconds)= 23.0607966 (Tps) i feel so proud .
> Anyone want a vid for this?


Was the 0.477 stackmat? If so, what was the time if you count frames?
Also R' U2 R2 U R2 U R is a shorter alg than that. It isn't that good - the front/back mirror is much faster - but it's a good alg to know for OH because of its length.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 18, 2014)

This is good I think considering there is a counting 48. On cam btw

Average of 5: 44.77
1. (36.83) U' D2 Fw R B' Rw L2 R B Fw Rw D Rw' R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 U B' Rw R' F2 D' U2 Uw' R D' Rw2 D' U' L' Fw2 F2 U2 R Uw Rw B2 Rw L 
2. 41.20 F2 Rw U Rw U' R2 D B' F2 L U' D2 Rw F2 U' L2 D U2 L' F' D' U' Rw U Fw2 L' R2 B D' Uw' R2 F Uw F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw F2 R' B' 
3. 44.62 Rw' R' L' B2 Uw' B' D B2 R' D F U' R D2 Uw' R' B D' Uw2 Fw' F' D L2 B2 Fw' D L2 U B' L Fw' F L2 U' L B2 Uw F L' D' 
4. (49.23) Fw' L Rw2 R2 D2 F D' R' D2 U Fw2 Rw2 U D2 B U2 Fw' D2 Rw D Uw' L U R2 F2 U2 B Rw' U2 Uw2 B U2 Rw' U' Uw Rw' R2 Fw' R Rw 
5. 48.48 R' Rw2 F' Uw' U' B2 R U' R' D2 L2 B' Rw2 F2 Rw' D U R2 Fw B R Rw U D R2 B2 Fw D2 B F' R' Uw' L' Uw' D' U' B R2 Rw' Fw'


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2014)

It was only until I scrolled down enough that I realised these are 4x4x4 scrambles and not megaminx lol

Sq1:

Average of 12: 16.55
1. 18.39 (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, -3)
2. 15.18 (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (3, -5) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0)
3. 16.17 (-5, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / 
4. (11.84) (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
5. 15.44 (-2, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -3)
6. 16.66 (-3, 2) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
7. 17.02 (-5, 0) / (2, 5) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, -4) / (1, 0)
8. 16.68 (0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / 
9. 19.88 (3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
10. 14.55 (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, -4)
11. (22.93) (0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
12. 15.49 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (1, -5) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0)

Many Z perms. Will learn a new method soon...


----------



## CuberM (Aug 18, 2014)

Solving 3x3 blindfolded (still working on getting faster), Sub 20 PB for 3x3 (still working making my averages usually sub 20), sub 10 seconds on 2x2, sub 2 minutes on 4x4.


----------



## GG (Aug 18, 2014)

sub 10 single.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-18
avg of 12: 7.67

Time List:
1. 5.36 B' R L R U' L B R 
2. (3.67) U' B' U' R U L R' B' R' 
3. 9.66 B U R' U B U L' U 
4. 9.00 U R L R' B' R' U' B 
5. 8.77 R' L U L R' B' L R' U' 
6. (9.80) U' L' B' L B U B R' 
7. 6.95 R L B' R B' U R' B' 
8. 5.72 B' R' L' U L' R U L 
9. 9.55 U L' R' L' R' L R U L' 
10. 8.42 L' U R' L B L' B R U 
11. 7.35 B U B L U' R' U R' L 
12. 5.93 U' L B U B' U R' B' U'


----------



## kcl (Aug 18, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-18
> avg of 12: 7.67
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Saw the average, assumed 3x3 and freaked. Gj practicing skewb


----------



## Torch (Aug 18, 2014)

1. 10.62 U' B D2 R U' B L' B2 D F L2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F L2 F' R2 

z2 F U L U L F'
L U L' R U' R'
U' L U L' U2 y' R' F R F'
U L U' L'
d' L U' L' U L U L'
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'

42/10.62=3.95 TPS

Closer and closer to sub 10...


----------



## Ollie (Aug 18, 2014)

2x2x2 3.70 ao100, baby steps

CLL + EG-1

solve of the day - 5. (1.46) F U2 F R2 F2 R' U' 



Spoiler



y2 R' U' R U' R U R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 18, 2014)

Moyu skewb is amazing
5.90 average of 5, no sub-7 averages before today
6.67 average of 12
7.55 average of 50
7.85 average of 100


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 18, 2014)

Michał Halczuk 2:47.86 7x7 avg12. UWR according to http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Saw the average, assumed 3x3 and freaked. Gj practicing skewb


Lol that might be a while.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2014)

4:09.04 single on the Aofu.

Starting to like it more, probably me getting used to a pillowed cube again.

EDIT: 3:46.21 single


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Got lucky and solved a megaminx. I'd never bothered figuring out last layer on it, but LL was solved with F' L F L' U' L' U L and then two Y perms.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 19, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Finger trick?



looool. uuuummmmm. Yours. I learned it ~2 years ago from a video that you made. 

E: here.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 19, 2014)

2.46 2x2 Average of 100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-18
avg of 100: 2.46

Time List:
1. 2.68 R' U' R U2 F U2 R' F' R' 
2. 2.46 F2 R F U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 
3. 2.44 R F' R2 U F U F2 R' F' U 
4. 2.13 U2 F2 U R U' F2 R2 U R2 U' 
5. 2.56 U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' 
6. 2.54 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' F' 
7. 2.34 F' U' R' F' R2 U R U2 F' 
8. 2.88 R' U' R F' U' F2 U F' U2 
9. 2.25 U2 F U' R F U R U2 R' 
10. 2.34 R F2 R2 U2 F' R F' R2 F' 
11. 1.93 F' U' F R2 F U2 F R F U' 
12. 2.29 F R' F U2 R U' R U R' U 
13. 2.48 U F2 U' R F2 U' F' R' F 
14. 2.15 U2 R' U F' U' F U R U2 
15. 2.19 U F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 R U' 
16. 2.68 U F2 R U2 R' U F U' R2 
17. 2.95 F' R F R U' R2 U' F U' 
18. 2.26 F' U' F' U R2 F' U R F2 
19. 1.96 R2 U F R' F2 R2 F' U R' 
20. 2.13 R F2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
21. 2.83 F U' R F2 U2 R' U' F' U' 
22. 2.50 U' R' F R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 
23. 2.25 U2 R U' F U2 F' R2 U' R' 
24. 2.30 F U2 R' F U F' U' R2 U' 
25. 2.46 R' U2 R F R' F U' F U' 
26. 1.99 R F U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 
27. 2.83 U2 R U' R U2 R' U F U' 
28. 2.72 F2 U R' F R2 F' U2 F2 U' 
29. 2.61 F' U' F2 R F' R2 F' U2 F 
30. 2.82 U2 R' U R F' U2 R2 F' R' 
31. 2.27 U2 R2 F U' R2 U F' R' F 
32. 1.63 U F2 R2 F U2 R2 U' R U' 
33. 2.66 R' U R U2 R F U2 F' U 
34. (3.47) R2 F2 U' F2 R F' R2 F R2 
35. 2.39 U F' R F2 U2 R2 U' F' U 
36. 2.21 R U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F R2 U2 
37. 2.82 R2 U2 R U' F2 U' R2 F' U' 
38. (1.07) F R U2 F U R2 F U R2 
39. 1.72 U2 R' F2 U R2 U R' U2 R 
40. 2.73 R F R' F U2 F' R U R 
41. 2.09 R2 F' R F R U' F2 R F U' 
42. 2.66 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F R2 U2 
43. (3.06) F R' U R' U F' U2 R F2 U' 
44. 2.93 U R2 F2 U' F U' R F2 U' 
45. 2.39 F' R U2 R F2 R U R U' 
46. 2.70 U2 F2 U R' F2 U F' U2 R' 
47. 1.71 U2 R U2 F R2 F U' F' U' 
48. 2.50 R' F' R' U R2 U F2 R2 U 
49. 2.30 F' U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 F' U' 
50. 2.91 U F2 R2 U' R2 U F' U F2 U' 
51. 2.20 F2 R F' R2 U2 R' F' U' R' 
52. 2.65 U F2 U' F R2 F R' F R2 
53. (3.23) R U' R2 F U' R2 U' F' U2 
54. 2.74 R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U R2 U' 
55. 2.36 U2 F' U R2 U F U R2 U' 
56. 2.60 R2 U' R F U' R U F U' 
57. 2.47 F' R2 U2 F' U F R U2 R2 U' 
58. 2.99 U' F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' 
59. 2.75 R U2 F2 R U' R' F2 R F2 
60. 2.00 F' R2 U' F' R' U2 F R F2 U' 
61. 2.93 U' R' F' U F' R U' F U2 
62. 1.69 R' F2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' F 
63. (1.60) U' R F U F2 U' F R' U 
64. 2.08 R' F' U F2 R' F' R2 F R' 
65. 3.00 U' F U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' 
66. 2.62 F U2 F U F R' U F U 
67. 2.73 U2 R F U' F2 R' U R2 U' 
68. (1.55) R' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R F2 
69. 2.42 U' R U' F2 R2 U2 F' U R2 
70. 2.69 R U2 R U' R U R2 F' U 
71. 2.90 U' R2 U F R2 U2 F2 U' R' U 
72. 2.37 R2 F' U R2 U' R U' R' U 
73. 2.62 U R' U' F U2 F R' U' R' 
74. 2.76 F U2 R F U' R U' R2 U 
75. (1.25) U F2 U F U' F2 U F' U' 
76. 2.54 U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 
77. 1.97 U F' R U' R' F2 R F' R' U' 
78. 2.30 R2 U R F' U R F' R2 U' 
79. (3.11) R' U F2 R' F R F' U' R' 
80. 2.36 R2 U' R2 F R' U F2 R' U 
81. (3.32) R' F' R2 U R' U F2 R2 F' 
82. 2.53 F R2 F' U' R U F' R' U2 
83. 2.40 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R U' R' U 
84. 2.79 F R F' R' U R2 U R' F2 
85. 2.75 R F2 U2 R' U2 R U' F' R U' 
86. 2.39 U' F' U2 F' R' F R2 F2 U 
87. 2.62 R2 U2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R 
88. 2.99 U' R F' R F2 R' U' F2 U 
89. 2.29 F2 U F' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R' 
90. 2.44 R2 F' R U F R' U' F' U' 
91. (1.55) R U2 R' U F' R' F R2 U2 
92. 2.20 U2 R2 U' F' R F U' R' U2 
93. 2.98 R2 U' F2 R U R' F2 U R 
94. 2.60 R2 F U F2 R' F' U R2 U' 
95. 2.16 R F2 R' F R2 F U2 F' U 
96. 2.22 F2 R2 U R' U' F' U R2 U' 
97. 2.09 R2 F' R F R2 U' R U F2 
98. 2.91 U' F R' F2 U F U R U 
99. 2.04 U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R' 
100. 2.53 U F U R' F2 U2 R2 F' R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2014)

6.531 single, pretty ridiculous. easy Xcross, 2 pairs made during F2L, predicted PLL skip. I'll reconstruct. 


Edit:
6.531 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U L F' U2 B L2 U R' D2 U R'

z2
F R' U' M' U' l D' // Xcross (7/7)
U' R' U R2 U2 R' // F2L-2 / F2L-3 setup (6/13)
L U' L' // F2L-3 (3/16)
R U R' // F2L-4 (3/19)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U // OLL (11/30)

Lol 30 move solution.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.531 single, pretty ridiculous. easy Xcross, 2 pairs made during F2L, predicted PLL skip. I'll reconstruct.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> lol



This was also only my 11th solve of the day.


----------



## imvelox (Aug 19, 2014)

6x6

Mean of 3: 1:58.32
1. 1:56.78[DP] 
2. 2:08.89[OP]
3. 1:49.28

Third sub1:50 ever


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2014)

Skewb pbs
5.894 AO5
6.935 AO12


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Did a 6x6 ao50 today...
PB single
47. (3:05.92) 

PB ao5
Average of 5: 3:22.48


Spoiler



1. (3:36.64) 
2. (3:16.23) 
3. 3:19.79 
4. 3:23.18 
5. 3:24.47



PB ao12
Average of 12: 3:28.48


Spoiler



1. 3:36.64 
2. 3:16.23 
3. 3:19.79 
4. 3:23.18 
5. 3:24.47 
6. 3:42.14 
7. 3:23.62 
8. 3:41.91 
9. 3:31.47 
10. (3:05.92) 
11. (3:50.41) 
12. 3:25.30



And the ao50 itself
Average of 50: 3:38.52


Spoiler



1. 3:36.71 
2. 3:44.34 
3. 3:56.20 
4. (4:07.89) 
5. 3:50.72 
6. 3:46.79 
7. 3:51.66 
8. 3:24.08 
9. (4:03.81) 
10. 3:35.62 
11. 3:45.81 
12. 3:23.75 
13. 3:24.59 
14. 3:34.66 
15. 4:00.10 
16. 3:19.34 
17. 3:37.35 
18. 3:42.85 
19. 3:55.02 
20. 3:43.45 
21. 3:45.56 
22. 3:22.25 
23. 3:41.77 
24. 3:53.09 
25. 3:50.15 
26. 4:03.14 
27. 3:40.82 
28. (4:32.33) 
29. 3:55.51 
30. (3:19.18) 
31. 3:33.96 
32. 3:24.01 
33. 3:40.77 
34. 3:36.69 
35. 3:35.54 
36. 3:31.86 
37. 3:32.87 
38. 3:34.85 
39. 3:36.64 
40. (3:16.23) 
41. 3:19.79 
42. 3:23.18 
43. 3:24.47 
44. 3:42.14 
45. 3:23.62 
46. 3:41.91 
47. 3:31.47 
48. (3:05.92) 
49. 3:50.41 
50. 3:25.30




My hands are really shakey now...


----------



## imvelox (Aug 19, 2014)

1:07.80 5x5 avg5


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Skewb pbs
> 5.894 AO5
> 6.935 AO12


Thank you for not competing for SA


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 19, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 1:07.80 5x5 avg5



Nice. Any sub1s yet?


----------



## imvelox (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks
No, my PB is 1:02 (1 hour ago i did :44-:45 reduction, it could have been sub1 but i failed 3x3 as always)


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 19, 2014)

1:02.04 minx relay

Could have been sub-1, was up to mega LL at like 50s.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2014)

6.48 3x3 single with super slow turning. I was in a waiting room, and someone beside me was on the phone, so I did a few really slow turning solves not to make too much noise. This solve had R' U2 sune + PLL skip. 
PB is still 6.21 xD


----------



## imvelox (Aug 19, 2014)

Skewb
5.96 avg5
6.69 PB avg12
7.37 PB avg50
7.50 PB avg100


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2014)

I do have a sub-13, but I still feel like sub-14s are worth posting here too. The sub-13 was a ridiculous scramble and I barely have any sub-14s.

13.99 L' F2 D2 B2 L' B2 L R2 D2 L' U2 F R B' R2 D2 U R2 B F R
... I can't even reconstruct the first 2x2. All I know is that it was green/red, and I had the blue/red/white and blue/white corner paired after first block, with the blue/red edge in... I think DR, oriented? The first block was easy after the square too.

E: saw the scramble, and I just couldn't not use CFOP...

D L U' D F U2 B R D2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D'

z2 // Inspection
U L' [D2 // Cross (3/3) (setup F2L-1)
U2] y' L U' L' // F2L-1 (4/7)
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-2 (8/15)
L' U' L // F2L-3 (3/18)
y R U' R' // F2L-4 (3/21)
R' F' r U' r' F2 R // OLL (7/28)
U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 // PLL (17/45)

45/*8.92* = 5.04 TPS.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 19, 2014)

2x2:
Learned CLL
Avg5: 3.08 = 3.57 2.45 (1.91) (5.30) 3.21


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> PB is still 6.21 xD



What the hell?! I have maybe 15 sub6.21s and I'm quite slower than you.


----------



## qaz (Aug 19, 2014)

6x6:
3:04.46, (3:18.34), 2:56.48, (2:54.55), 2:58.55 = 2:59.83
2:56.48, 2:54.55, 2:58.55 = 2:56.53


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in *3.767*, 42 moves, 11.149tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




124155369121081114713

LLUURURDDLLUULDRRULDRRULLDDLUURDRDLLUURDLU



(move pb is 39)

E: 67 move ao5, tied pb


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> What the hell?! I have maybe 15 sub6.21s and I'm quite slower than you.



Yeah, for some reason I suck at getting singles. Kinda like OH where my PB single is 8.43 or something.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 20, 2014)

3x3 PB Average of 5: 12.83 (First sub 13!)

(10.83) 14.22 12.34 (16.29) 11.92

Should be more consistent, but oh well.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 20, 2014)

*2x2 OH:*
best avg5: *3.53*
best avg12: *3.66*



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.66
1. 3.36	U' F R U2 F2 R F' R2 U F U
2. (2.06)	R U' R2 F' R' U' F' R' F R' U'
3. 5.10	F R' F2 R F R' F2 U R' F' U
4. 3.93	U R' F U' F' R' F' U F2 R2 U2
5. 3.30	U R' U' R' F R2 F R2 U2 R2 F
6. 3.80	R F' U R2 U2 R2 F U2 F' R' U2
7. 2.83	R' U' R2 F2 R2 F U' F U2 R' F
8. 3.86	U' R2 F2 U F' R' F2 U2 F2 U' F
9. (5.69)	F2 R' U2 F' U' R F' U2 R2 U2 R
10. 4.30	F' U2 R F2 R' F' R2 F' R U' R
11. 3.75	R F R F R2 F' R' F R' U2 F'
12. 2.39	U2 R' F' R2 U' F' R' U R2 F2 U'



UWRs?


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 20, 2014)

PB Pyraminx Average of 5
Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-19
avg of 5: 5.27

Time List:
1. 4.22 U R U B L' B' R' B' l' r b u' 
2. 5.26 L' U L U' B R U R' l' r' b' u' 
3. (3.81) U L R U' R' B' U' L' l' r u' 
4. (8.04) U' R' U' R U' B R U' B r 
5. 6.32 U' L U L U B L' U r' u'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 20, 2014)

Square-1 PB single

26.39 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)

EDIT: wat

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-19
avg of 5: 29.50

Time List:
1. (26.39) (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 32.27 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0) 
3. 29.67 (-2, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
4. (51.30) (-5, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, -5) 
5. 26.54 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-1, -2)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 20, 2014)

5:35.55 7x7 single, first sub 6


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Average of 50: 14.47


Spoiler



1. 13.04 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 L' B2 U2 B' F D' L U2 B2 D' 
2. 13.87 U2 R2 B' R' L2 F U2 L' U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 D 
3. 14.07 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D B D U' F' D2 B2 F L R 
4. (17.78) L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L' D U' L2 R' F2 D2 F2 D F' 
5. 15.38 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D L2 D R' B2 R F D L' B' R' B' U' 
6. 13.12 D F B2 R2 U2 L' F B U' R' B2 R' U2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 
7. 15.29 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R B D B2 R2 B' F' L B2 D' 
8. 14.57 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L B2 D2 L2 D U2 R' D' B U 
9. 12.91 U' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' L F2 D' B' U' R D B U2 L R' 
10. 15.47 F2 R L' U' B' L D R2 F' U F' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 B' 
11. 16.33 F2 R2 U' L2 B' U F' B R B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 
12. 15.07 L' B2 R2 U2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 U B' D' R2 F' D' R' B L' 
13. (17.44) U2 F2 R F B' D2 L' D' R' U B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U 
14. 14.32 L2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R B' L' U2 R B' U B2 F' L' F2 
15. (11.62) L2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D F U L2 F D F U L R 
16. 12.50 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D B2 U' R' U' F D L2 F2 R' B L' U 
17. 15.07 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F D R U L F2 D' L' B' F 
18. 14.83 B' D R' B2 D' R B R D' B' U2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 L D2 L' 
19. 14.96 L U2 F2 L F2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F L B' L U R D2 R' F2 R 
20. 15.50 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 U2 F2 U L B D2 R F2 U' B R2 F' 
21. 16.74 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 F D L' U R' B2 L' U' B F2 L' 
22. (10.44) L D2 B2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L' U R' B D R F 
23. 13.58 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 L' D B2 L F R2 D2 L' R2 B' 
24. 13.51 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L F' R F2 L2 D' U' L U B U' 
25. 15.43 L2 B2 F2 R B2 L' R' D2 R D2 U2 F' U B R2 D F' R' B' U2 B 
26. 13.15 L2 F2 R B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 U R' B F' L R2 B' R D' R 
27. 15.06 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R' D L2 R' F L2 D2 U' L' U2 
28. 13.90 U2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F R2 U' L D R U2 L' D F2 
29. 14.20 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U B' L' D L2 R2 D' L2 D' U' R2 
30. 12.59 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D' U' R2 D' L2 F2 R' B2 U L R2 D2 B' R2 U2 
31. 16.22 U B2 D F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D U' B' D2 R U' 
32. 13.51 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 L D2 F2 D B' U' B2 U2 R D' L' D' 
33. 14.64 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 D F' L U2 R' D L B' F D 
34. 16.77 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 F L2 B D2 L' U' F L U L U' L U2 B' 
35. 16.35 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R D L' R' B L U F2 
36. 14.21 R L D' R2 U' F' U L' D B L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 B2 U D 
37. 14.15 U F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L F L D' B D U F L F2 
38. 14.20 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R D2 B U F U2 F' L' R' D F R 
39. 13.89 D2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D L D' R' U B' L' R' B' F 
40. 13.56 D2 B U' D2 L U B2 U F2 L F R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 
41. 13.34 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R' D R2 U' F' R2 U' L2 F L 
42. (17.32) D' F2 D U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F D F L' B U R D R B2 R2 
43. 14.64 B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L D F D2 R D B2 R' B' D' 
44. 14.40 R B2 L F' L' B D' F L2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 F 
45. 14.24 D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L' B L2 U2 B D B' D2 U 
46. 16.10 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' U' L' F' R D2 B U F' U2 
47. 12.34 L2 D F2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 D B2 L' D2 U2 F' L2 D L R2 D U 
48. (10.88) R F D' R U2 F' U' L F2 B L' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L' D2 F2 R B2 
49. 14.85 L U F' U R L2 D L2 F2 B' R' B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 
50. 14.61 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L' U' L D B L2 F' R F2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Average of 50: 14.47
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Your improvement seems so gradual and consistent. I seem to spike suddenly by half a second every few weeks.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 20, 2014)

2 sub 10s... i am happy.

Average of 100: 14.42


Spoiler



1. 13.04 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 L' B2 U2 B' F D' L U2 B2 D' 
2. 13.87 U2 R2 B' R' L2 F U2 L' U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 D 
3. 14.07 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D B D U' F' D2 B2 F L R 
4. (17.78) L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L' D U' L2 R' F2 D2 F2 D F' 
5. 15.38 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D L2 D R' B2 R F D L' B' R' B' U' 
6. 13.12 D F B2 R2 U2 L' F B U' R' B2 R' U2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 
7. 15.29 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R B D B2 R2 B' F' L B2 D' 
8. 14.57 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L B2 D2 L2 D U2 R' D' B U 
9. 12.91 U' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' L F2 D' B' U' R D B U2 L R' 
10. 15.47 F2 R L' U' B' L D R2 F' U F' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 B' 
11. 16.33 F2 R2 U' L2 B' U F' B R B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 
12. 15.07 L' B2 R2 U2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 U B' D' R2 F' D' R' B L' 
13. 17.44 U2 F2 R F B' D2 L' D' R' U B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U 
14. 14.32 L2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R B' L' U2 R B' U B2 F' L' F2 
15. 11.62 L2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D F U L2 F D F U L R 
16. 12.50 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D B2 U' R' U' F D L2 F2 R' B L' U 
17. 15.07 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F D R U L F2 D' L' B' F 
18. 14.83 B' D R' B2 D' R B R D' B' U2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 L D2 L' 
19. 14.96 L U2 F2 L F2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F L B' L U R D2 R' F2 R 
20. 15.50 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 U2 F2 U L B D2 R F2 U' B R2 F' 
21. 16.74 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 F D L' U R' B2 L' U' B F2 L' 
22. (10.44) L D2 B2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L' U R' B D R F 
23. 13.58 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 L' D B2 L F R2 D2 L' R2 B' 
24. 13.51 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L F' R F2 L2 D' U' L U B U' 
25. 15.43 L2 B2 F2 R B2 L' R' D2 R D2 U2 F' U B R2 D F' R' B' U2 B 
26. 13.15 L2 F2 R B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 U R' B F' L R2 B' R D' R 
27. 15.06 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R' D L2 R' F L2 D2 U' L' U2 
28. 13.90 U2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F R2 U' L D R U2 L' D F2 
29. 14.20 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U B' L' D L2 R2 D' L2 D' U' R2 
30. 12.59 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D' U' R2 D' L2 F2 R' B2 U L R2 D2 B' R2 U2 
31. 16.22 U B2 D F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D U' B' D2 R U' 
32. 13.51 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 L D2 F2 D B' U' B2 U2 R D' L' D' 
33. 14.64 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 D F' L U2 R' D L B' F D 
34. 16.77 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 F L2 B D2 L' U' F L U L U' L U2 B' 
35. 16.35 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R D L' R' B L U F2 
36. 14.21 R L D' R2 U' F' U L' D B L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 B2 U D 
37. 14.15 U F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L F L D' B D U F L F2 
38. 14.20 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R D2 B U F U2 F' L' R' D F R 
39. 13.89 D2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D L D' R' U B' L' R' B' F 
40. 13.56 D2 B U' D2 L U B2 U F2 L F R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 
41. 13.34 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R' D R2 U' F' R2 U' L2 F L 
42. 17.32 D' F2 D U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F D F L' B U R D R B2 R2 
43. 14.64 B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L D F D2 R D B2 R' B' D' 
44. 14.40 R B2 L F' L' B D' F L2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 F 
45. 14.24 D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L' B L2 U2 B D B' D2 U 
46. 16.10 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' U' L' F' R D2 B U F' U2 
47. 12.34 L2 D F2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 D B2 L' D2 U2 F' L2 D L R2 D U 
48. (10.88) R F D' R U2 F' U' L F2 B L' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L' D2 F2 R B2 
49. 14.85 L U F' U R L2 D L2 F2 B' R' B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 
50. 14.61 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L' U' L D B L2 F' R F2 U 
51. (17.92) R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 F L F R B' R2 F D' B2 F2 
52. 15.75 R' D2 F2 R U2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R D B R F2 R2 F2 R' D F2 
53. 12.93 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R D2 L U' B R F U R2 B' 
54. 12.29 U2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 U' B L2 F' U' L' R U2 L2 R' 
55. 13.58 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 R2 U2 F2 L U L R' B2 U2 B L' R' U' 
56. 13.62 R' U' B2 R D' R2 L' D2 B' D F' R2 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 
57. 16.24 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 R' F' L2 B U' R' B2 L' U2 F 
58. 17.62 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 L B2 L' F' R' F' U B U2 R' D F' 
59. (11.31) R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 D2 F' D R B2 R D2 B' L' U2 F 
60. 12.30 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B F2 L B2 U2 B R B2 F' U 
61. 13.19 R B2 U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 B' F' D' B' U B' F R' 
62. 12.18 F2 L R D2 U2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R D' L2 R' D R' B2 L' B2 
63. 14.07 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D U2 R' F' U2 B L D U' L U' B' R' 
64. (17.84) F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R D2 L B' D2 R D U B2 F 
65. 14.32 F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L D F L D2 B' L U2 R' D2 F2 
66. 12.87 D' B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B U B' F2 U2 R' U2 F' L' U' 
67. 16.79 U R F2 U D' F2 B2 L' F U B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 
68. 12.61 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' B' L R' U R F2 L F D2 L2 
69. 16.01 R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' R F' L D R F2 U2 B L2 U 
70. 14.89 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U F' R D2 L' U' L2 R2 B' L' F2 
71. 14.15 F' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' D' L2 R D' B2 U2 L' F2 R F 
72. 13.02 F2 D2 R' F2 L D2 L R B2 F2 R B' U R' F' D' L' B U F2 D' 
73. 16.66 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D B' F D R' B2 D' L U R' 
74. 12.40 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F2 L' R2 U' B L2 U' L' U2 R' B' 
75. 11.89 R' F2 U R2 D' L' U' D B' D' L2 F' L2 F R2 F U2 B R2 U2 D2 
76. 13.05 D' L2 D B2 R2 U F2 D L2 D B2 R' B2 R2 B' F2 L D' B2 U2 R 
77. 13.52 R2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 L' U' F' R2 F U' L' U' B F' 
78. 16.63 R B2 U' B' L2 F2 L U L' U' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 
79. 17.04 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' L B2 D R F' L' F2 R 
80. (18.31) L2 R2 D U R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F' D' B2 D' L B' U L B' 
81. 13.36 F B' D R F' D R' L2 U' D2 R2 B U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' 
82. 14.47 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 F' R2 F R' D' B' L2 U R' D2 F2 R 
83. 13.29 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F R' B2 U' B U2 B2 U2 
84. 12.97 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 F' R' D R U F2 L F' U2 B2 
85. 15.24 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L F' R2 U2 F D' B R2 D' F2 
86. 15.55 R' B R2 D2 F D F2 B R F' B U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' B' U2 F' 
87. 16.70 B' R2 D2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' U' B' L F U B2 D' B2 L R' 
88. (17.66) B' D' L B2 R2 U R B2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 F L2 F' D2 B2 
89. 11.37 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B F D' R U' B2 L F L' D' B2 R' 
90. (9.42) B2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 L' D' L2 R' B2 F U B' F 
91. 16.67 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D R' F U R2 F R D2 F R' B2 U 
92. 13.01 D2 R F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' B R' U B' D U' F' L' 
93. 15.77 B2 L2 B2 D U' R2 U' L' U L' F' D B' F2 L' B' R 
94. 15.08 L2 U L2 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 U F' L' B' L2 D' U2 F' L' R' D2 R' 
95. 12.81 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 L2 U R2 U' F' U L' D' U2 F2 U' 
96. (9.89) L D2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 R' U L' B' U F2 D F U' F2 U' 
97. 15.60 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R U' F U2 R' U L' U L2 
98. 12.50 B2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 U' B2 L B R2 D B2 R D2 L U 
99. 14.87 U2 L2 B D' F' L F L2 B L B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 
100. 15.75 R2 F' D2 F L U' R B2 D' L' D F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2


----------



## imvelox (Aug 20, 2014)

2:34.07 *7x7* single

Splits was like 1:19/59/16

Seriously, wtf


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 20, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> *2x2 OH:*
> best avg5: *3.53*
> best avg12: *3.66*
> 
> ...



Probably. 

I have some sub4 avg5s, at least.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 20, 2014)

5.235 skewb AO5.

Edit: 6.739 Average of 12.

Edit2: 5.231 Average of 5
6.424 Average of 12
7.572 Mean of 100

Edit3:
7.436 Mean of 100


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoiler: Old PBs



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-20
mean of 3: 9.95

Time List:
1. 9.11 R' U L' R B R L' B' R 
2. 10.05 U B L R B' L U' L R' 
3. 10.68 R' U L B L' U' L' U'

should've been sub-7 at least

oh and Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-20
avg of 5: 11.19

Time List:
1. 10.02 B' L' U B' R' U B' R' L' 
2. (16.20) B' U L U L U' R L' 
3. 13.49 L B R' L U B U' B 
4. (9.11) R' U L' R B R L' B' R 
5. 10.05 U B L R B' L U' L R'

should've been sub-10

both PBs

I thought I had a 4, but apparently my PB was a high 7, so 39. (6.04) L R U B' L B' U L' is PB.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-20
avg of 12: 12.44

Time List:
1. 18.44 U R B' R L' B' U' L' R' 
2. (19.07) R L B U' R' B R U' 
3. 9.27 B' L R L' R' L' U L U 
4. 10.12 R' U' L' U R' L B' U 
5. 11.11 R' B' L' R' L' B' U L' 
*6. 10.19 R B L U B' R B' U' L' 
7. 15.51 R L' R U' L R L' R' L' 
8. 10.70 R U' B U' L' B U R' U' 
9. (7.29) U' L B' R' B' R' L' B 
10. 9.44 L B U' R B L B' R U *
11. 17.87 R' U R L' B' R' L B 
12. 11.75 U' L' U L' U' B' U' L'

*10.11 Ao5*
*9.14 Mo3*



14.83 Ao100 is also a PB.

this is just me being incapable of a mo3, not an achievement
16.69 B' U R' B R' B' U L 
7.88 R U' R' U L U L U' 
8.74 B' R L R B R' U' B 
14.94 L B' L' U' L' R' U' L

the last three were all fullstep; the 8 should have been sub-8 and the 14 a sub-10.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-20
avg of 12: 10.78

Time List:
1. 13.54 B U R U' B' L' B' R' 
2. 12.63 B' R' B L B U B R' L' 
3. 10.38 R L' R' B' U R B R L R' 
4. 11.56 R B L' U L R U' R U' 
5. 12.13 R B' L' B U R' B U 
6. (5.65) B R' L R' L' U' R' U' R 
7. 9.39 U B U R' U R' B' L 
*8. 10.22 U B U' R U B' L' R' **
9. 11.32 L U R B' L' U R' L' U' 
10. (16.69) B' U R' B R' B' U L 
11. 7.88 R U' R' U L U L U' 
12. 8.74 B' R L R B R' U' B*

*10.09 Ao5*
8.42 M*o3*

B' U' B U' B' U' B R'
4.95, first sub-5
you break so many PBs when you first practise an event...
sub-13 after 50 solves in the session, I'll continue later


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 20, 2014)

3x3 pb average of 5: 9.01
8.49, 9.67, (13.68), (7.58), 8.86


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 20, 2014)

PB :tu

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-20
avg of 5: 3.43

Time List:
1. 3.34 R U L B' U B' R' U 
2. (6.56) L' B L B R' U' B' R L' 
3. (2.84) L' R' U L' B' L' U R' 
4. 3.29 B' R B U' R' L B U 
5. 3.65 B L R L' R B' R' U' L



Spoiler: Solve 1



scramble - R U L B' U B' R' U 
z2 x' R r' R [Sarahs]
x' Sledge y Hedge





Spoiler: Solve 3



scramble - L' R' U L' B' L' U R' 
y' z' R [Sarahs]
x' y2 Hedge y' Sledge y2 Sledge





Spoiler: Solve 4



scramble - B' R B U' R' L B U 
x2 z R' z' R' r' R [Dub Variation]
z r' R' r z2 r' R' r z' r'





Spoiler: Solve 5



scramble - B L R L' R B' R' U' L
z' R r' R r [CLS]
z2 y' r l r' l B' r' B' r B' l


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 20, 2014)

4x4 pb single
1. 35.79 F2 U' D F' R F' Rw D2 U' Fw' L2 Uw2 R' L' B2 R' U' L' Uw' B2 Fw' U2 D F R' L Fw' D2 Uw L2 F' R2 Uw2 F Uw2 F2 Uw L B U2


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 20, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 2:34.07 *7x7*
> 
> Splits was like 1:19/59/16
> 
> Seriously, wtf



Whoa 

My accomplishment - beat all my OH PB's

*18.99* single, *24.31* average of 5, *26.51* average of 12, *29.13* average of 50, *29.87* average of 100. Finally sub-30!



Spoiler: single reconstruction



18.99 D2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 B' L2 D R F D' B' U L' R' U2 R 

y U' R2 U2 y R U' R y R' // cross
R U' R' U' y R' U' R // f2l-1
U' y' R U' R' // f2l-2
y D2 U' R U R' D2 // f2l-3
U2 R' U2 R U' y' R' U' R // f2l-4
r U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // OLL + AUF, PLL skipped





Spoiler: average of 5+12 scrambles



Average of 5: 24.31
1. (21.65) U2 B' L2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 B2 U2 L' U B R D L2 B' R' F' 
2. 25.14 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U R 
3. (30.42) U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L' R' U B' U2 L' D L B U2 
4. 24.56 B' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F U2 B2 U R' U2 B' L2 R U F R' F 
5. 23.22 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 F U2 F' D U' F' R B R2 D2 R U 

Average of 12: 26.51
1. 29.83 D B2 L2 D L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F L2 R' D F' U F2 U2 F U2 
2. (31.31) D' L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' F D F L2 D L' U' L2 
3. 27.78 D' L2 B U D' B2 L' B' R' D2 L B2 L' F2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 
4. 30.14 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 D L' D F R F' U L B D2 
5. 24.46 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D B D F R' F' D B' D F U 
6. 25.28 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' L' U L2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 F' 
7. 24.29 L2 B D2 B' U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B L B' L2 B R' B2 U F' L' F' 
8. (21.65) U2 B' L2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 B2 U2 L' U B R D L2 B' R' F' 
9. 25.14 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U R 
10. 30.42 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L' R' U B' U2 L' D L B U2 
11. 24.56 B' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F U2 B2 U R' U2 B' L2 R U F R' F 
12. 23.22 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 F U2 F' D U' F' R B R2 D2 R U


Some really crazy scrambles in there :O


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

41. 9.68 D F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R' F D F' D U' B2 L' F2 U'

x2 y' // Inspection
D L F2 R' (U' R' U R) D2 // X-cross (9/9)
U L' U' L // F2L-2 (4/13)
R U R' d' R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/20)
U2 r U' r' F // F2L-4 (5/25)
U R' F2 r U r' F R // OLL (8/33)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL (16/49)

4.97 TPS 

E: 10.03 Mo3... more . V perm on the last solve.

41. 9.68 D F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R' F D F' D U' B2 L' F2 U'
42. 9.81 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' B' R' U2 L B2 U B' L2 B2 L'
43. 10.59 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R' B D' L2 F2 L U' R2 L' U


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 20, 2014)

12.213 Skewb Ao100. 8.443 Ao5.

Still didn't beat my 10.1x Ao12, even with 150 solves. 

Pretty good for someone who started Skewb 2-3 weeks ago :tu


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> 12.213 Skewb Ao100. 8.443 Ao5.
> 
> Still didn't beat my 10.1x Ao12, even with 150 solves.
> 
> Pretty good for someone who started Skewb 2-3 weeks ago :tu


I average just sub-13 and I haven't been skewbing for very long either... race to sub-10 Ao100?

E: didn't notice this, but
Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-20
avg of 5: 9.68

Time List:
1. 10.31 L R' L' U R' L' U L 
2. (13.00) R U R B' L U B' U' 
*3. 9.12 B' R L' R L R' B' U 
4. 9.61 L' B' U' B' L' B' R' L' 
5. (6.14) U' B U' L' B' U' R' L*

First sub-10  *8.29* PB Mo3 too. Yay.

E: 13.02 Ao100... session average was sub-13 until solve 97.
E2: actually, the _M_o100 was 13.02. The Ao100 was 12.85!

Not sure if this is an accomplishment or not

Best average of 5: 58.04
17-21 - (55.47) (1:09.75) 59.54 55.86 58.72
both 55s were +2s

E4: what the
... I usually get sub-1s every 20 or so solves

Best average of 12: 58.64
19-30 - 59.54 55.86+ 58.72 56.82 1:07.87 *55.80 53.26 56.67 (53.26) (1:08.78+)* 58.86 1:02.97



Spoiler



19. 59.54 U' L' U2 D' R' D Fw' U' Uw2 Fw2 L' F U' F L' Rw' U2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U L Uw' F' B2 L2 U' Rw' F2 Fw' B2 D R2 U' F2 Uw F2 B2
20. 55.86+ Rw Fw2 R2 B2 Uw F' Fw2 Rw U2 R' Fw' Rw2 U' D' L' Rw2 R2 F' B2 R' D' F B2 L D' L' Uw' D2 R' F Fw B' L' Rw U' D2 R2 D2 B' U
21. 58.72 U' Fw' Uw L' B U2 B2 Rw F' Uw2 R Uw D Fw2 R' F' Rw Uw L' R2 Fw' B L2 D2 B2 L F2 Rw2 U R' Fw' U' F' B' D2 B U Fw' Uw D
22. 56.82 Fw D B' L U Fw' U' B2 Rw' U2 B' R' D F Uw2 L' R' U' Uw D F' Fw B2 L' Uw' Fw B' Uw2 Fw2 R' B D Fw' R Fw2 D' Rw' B2 L' R
23. 1:07.87 Uw B2 Rw2 Fw2 U Fw' B2 Rw Fw U' Uw' D' Rw Fw2 D B2 Uw' R D2 L2 U2 D2 R Fw2 Uw F2 L2 Rw R' F2 Rw Uw' D2 Fw Uw Fw' R' F L' Fw'
*24. 55.80 L U D' Rw' U D' L2 Fw2 U' Uw2 D Fw2 B Rw' Uw' Rw' Uw' D2 B2 U' B2 L' U2 Uw2 D2 R2 F Fw2 Uw' Fw' L2 Fw' U' Uw' L Rw Uw L2 Uw' D
25. 53.26 Rw2 Uw L2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 B2 R2 Fw Rw2 Fw' D L R2 Uw2 L' F2 Rw2 D2 R U' D' R2 D L F Rw' U L R' D' Fw2 U2 D' Rw Uw' Rw F Fw2 U
26. 56.67 D2 L2 F' R U' F2 B R Fw U2 Fw R U' L' U2 Uw2 F' Uw D Rw2 R' U' Rw Uw2 D2 Fw2 B2 L' D2 F' Rw2 B' U' B' D F Fw' D' B2 R
27. 53.26 L' B' R' D' B2 U' Uw D2 L' Rw2 R2 D L F2 B2 R2 Uw2 L2 R2 Fw B' U' L2 Rw2 D' Fw U' D' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw U2 Rw R F' Rw2 U' F L'
28. 1:08.78+ Fw L2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw F R U' R U2 L Uw D' L Rw' Uw F U Rw' F' L' Rw U D F Rw B2 R2 F2 D' B' Rw D' L' Uw R2 Uw' F*
29. 58.86 B R' U' F' R Uw F Fw B2 Uw D2 F' Fw' B2 R' U2 Uw2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 Uw D2 L U D2 F' Uw Fw D F2 L2 R2 U Fw2 B D2 L2 Uw2
30. 1:02.97 B' Uw' L' R2 F' U' L2 F2 Fw2 B2 R Fw R' B2 R' F2 L Fw2 L Rw' U' Rw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 D' F' Rw2 R2 F U' L2 Rw2 Fw L Fw' B L2 R2 F'


*55.24 Ao5
54.40 Mo3* (e5: apparently this isn't PB even though prisma says it is... but I have a link in my PB post, so I know it isn't a typo. I must have done it on qqTimer or something)

The 1:08 was almost a good time, but I did the PLL parity alg, then found that I had PLL parity... and it was an E perm too.

thought I was doing badly, when suddenly 1/5/12 TPS PBs... ok

15 puzzle (4x4) in 3.949, 55 moves, *13.928tps*



Spoiler: Reconstruction




131485104972111312156

LLURURDLDRULURDRULLDRURDLULLDRRULULDRURDLDRULULDRURDLUL



next solve: 15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.454, 58 moves, 10.634tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




281213117519315614410

UUURDDDLUURDDLURRULLDLDRRRULLURRDLUURDLULDDRUULLDDRUURDLUL


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

PB OH average: 25.07. Popped the last solve  so just stopped the timer at 19.10

26.40, 24.38, 24.42, (23.27), DNF(19.10)


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 21, 2014)

Have had a skewb for about a month and now averaging 5.5-7 seconds!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 21, 2014)

Average of 5: 2.93
1. 2.86 L U L' R' L U R U b' 
2. 2.90 U' L' R' U B' L' R' U' r b 
3. (4.02) U L' U' L' R L' U B l r b u' 
4. 3.03 U L B' U' R' U R' B' U r 
5. (2.71) U' R U B L' B U R L l' b u' 

Not bad for how little I've been practising.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 21, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-20
avg of 5: 7.88

Time List:
1. 7.87 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D F' L' D2 R2 D L R' U' L' F2 
2. 7.88 R2 D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' R' B' L' B2 D' B L U' L2 D2 
3. 7.88 U2 L F' B' D R L' U' F2 B L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 
4. (7.52) B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L' D2 F L B' D2 B2 D L2 F 
5. (11.60) B D' F2 R L' D B L U' R L F2 L' U2 L F2 D2 R B2 L

Not that fast, but 0.01 SD is cool.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> *2x2 OH:*
> best avg5: *3.53*
> best avg12: *3.66*
> 
> ...



Definitely xD im gonna go for sub5 

E: 4.32 avg12, 3.97 avg5. Terrible tps (high 3 ish).


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 21, 2014)

39.03 Square-1 ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-20
avg of 100: 39.03

Time List:
1. 48.50 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0) 
2. (56.65) (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
3. 47.47 (-5, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -1)/(2, 0) 
4. (27.31) (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
5. 46.79 (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
6. 31.56 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -4) 
7. (51.22) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/ 
8. 44.92 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
9. 32.13 (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(1, 0)/ 
10. 35.83 (3, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
11. 29.18 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
12. 34.59 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
13. 46.04 (-2, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
14. 37.47 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0) 
15. 46.84 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0) 
16. 29.29 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -3) 
17. 32.24 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
18. 47.42 (-2, 3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
19. (22.41) (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4) 
20. 49.38 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
21. 37.08 (1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
22. 30.82 (-3, -1)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0) 
23. 35.27 (-3, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
24. 40.44 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -5) 
25. 50.83 (4, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0) 
26. 37.18 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
27. (51.87) (3, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0) 
28. 44.17 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0) 
29. 45.00 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -2)/(3, 0) 
30. 40.12 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
31. 38.03 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -5) 
32. 37.67 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
33. 46.66 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3) 
34. (54.90) (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(5, -2)/(1, 0)/ 
35. 35.48 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4) 
36. (26.75) (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -2)/ 
37. 35.70 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
38. 39.96 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -5)/(4, -4)/ 
39. 28.24 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
40. 39.38 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
41. 35.27 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
42. 31.69 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(-1, 2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, -5)/ 
43. 40.34 (3, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, 0) 
44. 42.13 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
45. 38.52 (6, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -2) 
46. 45.84 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
47. 37.02 (-5, -3)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0) 
48. 37.55 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
49. 38.08 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -1) 
50. 42.13 (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/ 
51. 29.03 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
52. 47.92 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
53. 34.13 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(4, -4)/(4, -4) 
54. 31.92 (3, 5)/(-5, 4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0) 
55. 38.11 (-5, 6)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
56. 29.03 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0) 
57. 33.46 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
58. 43.45 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
59. 47.37 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/ 
60. 45.31 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(4, 1)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0) 
61. 29.51 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -3) 
62. (25.72) (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
63. 37.02 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
64. 40.75 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2) 
65. 32.54 (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/ 
66. 48.93 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
67. 28.72 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, -4) 
68. 30.39 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2) 
69. 43.34 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2) 
70. 38.44 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -2) 
71. 35.36 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0) 
72. 45.88 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, -1) 
73. 45.87 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0) 
74. 39.69 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0) 
75. 39.02 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, -2)/ 
76. 43.03 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0) 
77. 48.66 (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
78. 49.17 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(2, -3) 
79. 43.26 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -1) 
80. 42.25 (3, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -2) 
81. 38.25 (4, -3)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
82. 31.26 (0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(3, -2)/(-4, -2)/(6, -4) 
83. 41.45 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(1, 0) 
84. 32.26 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
85. 34.02 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0) 
86. 32.59 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
87. 41.78 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, -2) 
88. (54.06) (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2) 
89. 34.97 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/ 
90. 35.24 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -4) 
91. 49.97 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(-4, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3) 
92. 36.14 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2) 
93. 43.42 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
94. (25.01) (-3, 5)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2) 
95. 41.48 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
96. 35.82 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -1)/ 
97. 43.41 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(-5, -4)/(0, -5)/ 
98. 39.71 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -1)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0) 
99. 35.43 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
100. 33.83 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 21, 2014)

SO GOD DAMNED CLOSE
If it weren't for a really, really, really locky A-Perm then this would have been PB for sure. Stupid scramble and I was at PLL by 8 seconds easily. The time was 10.89 as it stands 



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: U' L2 U2 R2 D R2 U B2 D B2 U B R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F R' U' F

y x2 // Inspection
F2 L' U' R2 // Stupid x-cross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 2
y R U' R2 U R // F2L 3
R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
U f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL
x' R U' R' D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLLfail

46 moves in 10.89 seconds = 4.22 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Aug 21, 2014)

Average of 5: 15.45
1. 17.25 (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -2) / (4, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -3)
2. (13.20) (-2, 3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0)
3. (17.32) (-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -5) / (3, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, -3) / (-1, 0)
4. 13.87 (4, -3) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)
5. 15.23 (0, -1) / (6, 3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (2, -2) / (0, -4) / (1, 0)

0.01 slower than PB. No parities at all


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 21, 2014)

9.769 3x3 Average of 5, at least top 4. two ZBLLs that ending up being 9.0x.


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

wtf, 4 second F2L...

95. 9.09 F2 D B2 F2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 F' L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U2

x2 y
R2 D' L' D2 L2 D
U2 R' U R
D R U R' U' R U R' D'
U' L U L'
R U2 R' U' R U R'

not quite that but something like it... that leaves the same OLL but I got a T perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2014)

7.60 3x3 single on my AoSu


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 21, 2014)

7.044 U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L U' B' F2 D2 B' F' L D' F' R2

U B' F L F R' D' R2 U' R' // XXcross (10/10)
U2 L' U L // F2l-3 (4/14)
U L U' L' U L U' L' y' L' U L // F2L-3 / OLS (11/25)
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL (15/40)

Another ridiculously lucky solve, Full step though. I doubt I've ever had better F2L.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2014)

Pretty good

Average of 5: 7.97
1. 7.79 B2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 R U F' L2 D' B' R2 B' R2
2. (7.67) B L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 D' B' R' U R2 U' R D2 F2 D'
3. (11.31) B2 R F2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' D F D' L2 D F2
4. 8.07 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R' D' B' L U' B2 F' R' U L2
5. 8.05 D' R2 D L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 L R F U' B2 F L U2 B L2 U 

7.67 was ZBLL.

edit: -_-
Average of 12: 8.98
1. 7.79 B2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 R U F' L2 D' B' R2 B' R2
2. 7.67 B L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 D' B' R' U R2 U' R D2 F2 D'
3. 11.31 B2 R F2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' D F D' L2 D F2
4. 8.07 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R' D' B' L U' B2 F' R' U L2
5. 8.05 D' R2 D L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 L R F U' B2 F L U2 B L2 U
6. 8.27 D' B2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B R B2 L' U' R F U2 F U2
7. (7.62) B' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F' R B' D2 R2 F' R D B' U
8. (11.58) U' L2 U R2 D U B2 R2 U' R2 U F' D B2 F' D' L D B' D R
9. 10.86 B2 L' R' U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 B R U2 B F U F L2 U'
10. 9.64 R2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 B' U2 B U' R' U2 B2 L F2 R'
11. 9.75 U' F2 U R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R' B L B F' U F2 U B'
12. 8.38 U R' B2 U' F' B2 U2 D2 R' D2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D 

That end...


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2014)

12.83 OH avg50. Pretty good (especially for lately)



Spoiler



Average of 50: 12.83
1. 11.97 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' D L' U2 R D' L2 B' R2
2. 12.25 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' D B' D' F2 L2 R' D' F D2 L
3. 14.30 D B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R D L2 B2 R D B' U' R B'
4. 11.00 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L' F2 L F' L' B L' B' U
5. (10.74) F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 D2 B' D U2 L' D U' B2 R' F' L'
6. 13.18 U' F' R D F U2 F' B' U' B L' U2 F2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 L
7. 11.01 D2 B F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 L B' F R U' L2 R' B2 D' U2 L
8. 14.78 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D L2 D' F' L' B' D' L' R' D R2 B2 U
9. (17.76) F2 L2 B U2 R2 F U2 F D2 U2 B R D L R2 B' D' B' D2 F R2
10. 11.59 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L' B U L' R' D B' D U F'
11. 13.68 D F' D F D' B2 U B' L' D2 L B2 R F2 R2 U2 L F2 D2
12. 12.42 U' R2 D2 F' U R2 F B' D' R' B' U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 D2 B2 R2 L2
13. 12.30 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' F L D U F' D U' L R
14. 13.39 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 F D' F' U' B U2 R' U R' D
15. 13.06 R' D L2 B' R U F D2 F R D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D R2
16. 12.18 R L' F' D B' D' L U2 B' L2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 D R2 D' F2
17. 11.40 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D U' B2 U' F R' F2 L' R2 D' L' B' U' R D2
18. 11.68 B D2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U B2 L' B2 F' L' F2 D L' D'
19. 12.91 R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' B' L R U B' R F2 U2
20. (10.07) D2 B F R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' U' L' B D2 R D U2 L'
21. 14.01 R D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' D B L2 D' B' D2 F' L2 B
22. 12.15 D2 F D2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U R F U F2 L F U R
23. 13.71 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 L' U' B F U'
24. 14.08 R2 L F U R2 B' D F D' R2 U2 R B2 L B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L'
25. 11.44 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F L' F2 R2 D B D' B' D' B2
26. 13.35 F2 B' D' R2 B D2 F D L' F' D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 D2
27. 12.93 R2 U L' B2 R' B' U2 D R' B U R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2
28. 13.10 R B' R2 L' F2 B' U B U' D R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L U2 R'
29. 12.49 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 U B' R2 F L' B' L' U2 B R' D'
30. 12.36 B U B' D R F2 U' F' D L D2 B2 R D2 L U2 L F2 R2 B2
31. 10.86 D2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R' F2 U2 B D' L2 U F L2 U
32. 13.88 D L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 R F D' U2 L F2 L2 F' U' R2
33. 11.74 U2 R2 F D2 F L2 B' F' D2 L2 D2 U R2 F' D' L B2 U R U' R
34. 13.12 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F' R2 D' R U' B' R U2 B L' D' R' F'
35. 11.44 L F L2 B' U' B2 D' R' B U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U
36. (15.14) F2 R B2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F D L2 F2 L D2 R U' L2 B'
37. 14.54 U B2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F' R B' R F L U2 L' U L'
38. 10.93 D' R2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U L' D' L D2 U L' D' F L'
39. (10.42) D2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 F U R U L R B2 U
40. 13.71 R' B' U D L F U2 D' L B U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 L U2
41. 13.76 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' F2 R U2 F R2 B' L F2 R' B2 U2
42. 13.97 D2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B D R' D U B' D2 B2 F' D'
43. 13.18 B2 D2 B U2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R F L' U2 L' B L R' U F2
44. 14.55 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F R' D2 L' D R2 F' L' U2 R2
45. 12.92 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' D' F2 L B2 R2 D U' R D' F
46. 12.67 L2 U2 R2 B D2 B' F2 D2 B U2 R2 U' R2 D F' R B' D F' U' R'
47. (15.53) U R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U R B L2 F L B L U2 L2 R
48. 13.23 U L2 F R2 D R' D2 F' D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U D2 L2 B2 L2 U
49. 13.70 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 F U2 F U2 F2 L U F R F D' R B' F2
50. 13.62 U2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 L' R' B2 L' R2 F U F L' F2 L' B F2 L2 R2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-21
avg of 50: 7.46

Time List:
1. 5.69 U R' B' U' R U R' L' 
2. 5.52 R' L R' L' B' U' L R' 
3. 7.96 B L' R' B R' U' L U' 
4. 5.22 U' B' L' B' R' B' U' B' 
5. 8.31 R B L R' L' U R' B 
6. 7.90 B L U' B' R' B R B' L' 
7. 8.02 B' L' R U L R B U R 
8. 6.34 U B' U L' B R L' R' 
9. 8.20 R B L B' U' L R B R' 
10. 6.80 U L R' L B U B' U L' 
11. 6.80 L B' L' U R' U B L' B' 
12. 7.27 R B R B U B U B R 
13. 8.77 L R U R B L' R L 
14. 7.27 R' B U' B L' U B' U B' 
15. 7.45 R B U' L' U B R' B L' 
16. 7.44 U' L U R' B U' L U' 
17. (5.18) R' B' U' R' B' L U R' 
18. 7.39 B' R L' R L' B L R' L 
19. 7.27 U L B L' R' B L' U 
20. 5.94 U L U B R' L' R' L' 
21. 8.72 R' B L R U B' R U' R' 
22. 5.89 B' U' R' U' L B L R 
23. 6.93 U' B U' R U R' L' B U 
24. 8.97 B L R' B L' U' B' R 
25. (11.25) R U B' R U' L' R B R' 
26. 5.61 B' U' R' L R' U' B' U R' 
27. 9.55 L' R B U R' L' R U' R' 
28. (10.85) B' R' B' R U' L U' R' B 
29. (14.07) R U' R U' B' L' R' B' 
30. 6.86 L' B' R' B U L R L 
31. 5.58 B' R' U R L' B U' B R 
32. 6.88 L B L' B' U B L B 
33. 7.38 B' L B' L' B' U B L R' 
34. 6.10 U L' R U L' R B' U L 
35. 9.99 B L' B U L' R B L 
36. 8.47 R' U' L B R U' R U R 
37. 6.34 R' L B' L U' B R' B R' 
38. 9.34 L R' U' B L U' L U R' 
39. 5.78 B R B U B R' L' R 
40. 6.49 B U' R' L U' L' U' L' U' 
41. 8.28 U' R L U' L U B' L' 
42. (4.65) L B U' R' B L' U' L U' 
43. 6.60 B U L' B L R' B' R 
44. 8.79 L R B L' R B U L' U 
45. 8.53 B L' B L R L' R' U' 
46. 9.23 U' B R' L B R' L R' U' 
47. 8.36 L' B' R U B L' U' R 
48. 8.46 L R B' R' B' L' B' L 
49. 9.74 U' L B R' L R' L U 
50. (4.34) L' U B' U L R U B
ss skoob with bearings


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2014)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 49.47
worst time: 1:16.87

current avg5: 1:04.42 (σ = 5.29)
best avg5: 1:00.56 (σ = 4.42)

current avg12: 1:02.76 (σ = 5.29)
best avg12: 1:01.88 (σ = 3.11)

current avg100: 1:04.47 (σ = 4.35)
best avg100: 1:04.47 (σ = 4.35)


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

Turned on cam, first five skewb solves were pb ao5...


----------



## imvelox (Aug 21, 2014)

skewb

avg of 12: 5.88

Time List:
1. (4.28) R' B' U L' R U L B R' 
2. 5.44 R' L' U' B' R U R' U 
3. 6.40 L' B' R' B' L' B' L' B' L 
4. 4.55 B R' L B' U' L R B 
5. 5.91 U' L' U L U' R' B' L' U' 
6. 5.84 U' B R' L R' B' U B' L' 
7. (8.96) U B L R B' U L' B R' 
8. 6.13 R L B' U' L U' B' R' U 
9. 6.06 B' L' U R' B' R L' B' R' 
10. 5.18 U' L R' B L' R' B L' 
11. 6.80 U L' R' U' R' L U' B R 
12. 6.46 U R' B R U' L R' B L'


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Turned on cam, first five skewb solves were pb ao5...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2014)

1:05.51, 58.82, (1:09.94), (50.26), 51.82 = 58.72, dat counting 1:05 and 51....


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2014)

Lol skewb:
3.54 L B R U L' R L B L B U' L 
x z 
r F r' 
y' r' F r F' 
y r' F r F' r' F r F' r' F r F' 
21 etm/3.54 = 5.93 etps

Still Lanlan


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 21, 2014)

These are definitely "in the zone" times, but sub6 global is not far off! (Yes Clock)
Re-motivated by Wojciech's almost-WR and bad results at my last two comps.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-21
solves/total: 30/30

single
best: 4.95
worst: 6.71

_mean of 3
best: 5.35 (σ = 0.38)_

avg of 5
best: 5.50 (σ = 0.18)

*avg of 12
best: 5.60 (σ = 0.28)*

Mean: 5.79



Spoiler: Time List



5.71, 6.05, 5.90, 6.01, 5.39, 5.35, 5.60, 5.91, 5.93, 5.61, *5.40, 5.71, 4.95, 6.02, 5.71, 6.61, 5.42, 5.47, 5.69, 6.02, 5.33, 5.22*, 6.29, 6.01, 5.76, 5.76, 6.02, 6.37, 5.89, 6.71


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2014)

2x2x2 3.72 ao100



Spoiler: solve of the day - F' R F' R2 U2 R' F2 R U'



2.01 - z' U2 F2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

Tied my 9.47 PB Ao5, and got a 10.43 Ao12.
And 12.32 Ao100.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 21, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> These are definitely "in the zone" times, but sub6 global is not far off! (Yes Clock)
> Re-motivated by Wojciech's almost-WR and bad results at my last two comps.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-21
> ...



My god.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2014)

57.82 4x4 + OH + 3x3 relay


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 57.82 4x4 + OH + 3x3 relay



Splits?


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 21, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> These are definitely "in the zone" times, but sub6 global is not far off! (Yes Clock)
> Re-motivated by Wojciech's almost-WR and bad results at my last two comps.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-21
> ...



What the ****?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 21, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> These are definitely "in the zone" times, but sub6 global is not far off! (Yes Clock)
> Re-motivated by Wojciech's almost-WR and bad results at my last two comps.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-21
> ...


Obviously fake. These times are impossible


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Splits?



I don't know, but probably:
4x4: 36
3x3: 9
OH: 12


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 21, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> My god.





Ronxu said:


> What the ****?


My thoughts exactly, though I had already been getting multiple sub6 averages of 5 in the days before this, so again a global average like this doesn't seem unrealistic in the long run. I think I have had the necessary turnspeed and lookahead for a while, but my accuracy, especially on the last turn, has only started to improve recently. 



DuffyEdge said:


> Obviously fake. These times are impossible


lol. sub8 average at ABHC pls.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 49.47
worst time: 1:25.02


current avg5: 1:04.14 (σ = 3.06)
best avg5: 58.72 (σ = 6.85)

current avg12: 1:05.90 (σ = 3.53)
best avg12: 1:01.21 (σ = 3.13)

current avg100: 1:04.29 (σ = 4.19)
best avg100: 1:03.68 (σ = 4.30)

session avg: 1:04.38 (σ = 4.26)
session mean: 1:04.40

lots o sub 1s yay


49: 1
50: 1
51: 2
52: 1
54: 2
55: 4
56: 6
57: 7
58: 7
59: 14


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 21, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> These are definitely "in the zone" times, but sub6 global is not far off! (Yes Clock)
> Re-motivated by Wojciech's almost-WR and bad results at my last two comps.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-21
> ...


Absolutely freaking nuts. I'm about 25 solves into a session at the moment and idk if I should bother continuing now, what's the point...  (I was happy I could still get a sub-7 ao12! )

Also, 5.60 ao12 is UWR according to the wiki. Congrats! 

EDIT: got *6.69 PB stackmat ao12*
then proceeded to get 3 DNF's in 6 solves - 1 solve was just awful, 1 i overturned the last turn and 1 off by 1 corner :/


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Session average: 10.95
1. 8.55 R' B U L U' B' R' L' B R B U L U' R' U L' B' U' R' U' L' B' U L 
2. 12.65 L B' L' B' U L' U L' B' U' L B' L U L' R L R B' L B L U' R B' 
3. 11.63 B' U R' L' B' R' L' B U' L' B' U' L' U' L B R' L R' L U' B' U' B' L 
4. 8.06 U R' B' L' B R L B' U R' U' R' B' L R B L' U L' R U' L R L U' 
5. (16.53) L R U R L' U L' U' R' B U' R B' R' L U R' B' U L' U' R' L' R B 
6. 11.72 U L B' R U B R' U B' U L R' L B' R' B U B R L' R' B L' U' B' 
7. 13.73 B R B' R B R' B U' R U L' U B' R' B U B' R' U L' R' U B' L R' 
8. 9.66 U' L' U' L' B R B' L' R B L' U' R U' R U R L B R B U L' U' L' 
9. 9.90 L R' L R L R' U B L B L' R U' R' B' U' B' U R B R' B' U' L B' 
10. 14.27 R' B L B' U L U L R U L R L' B U R B' R' U B' R' B' R B' L' 
11. (7.54) R L' U R B' L B L' R' U' B' U B R U L B' U L R' L' B R' U R' 
12. 9.33 L' B' L R' U L U R' L B' U L' U' L R' L B L' B' L' R L U' B R 

Skewb?


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 22, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Absolutely freaking nuts. I'm about 25 solves into a session at the moment and idk if I should bother continuing now, what's the point...  (I was happy I could still get a sub-7 ao12! )
> 
> Also, 5.60 ao12 is UWR according to the wiki. Congrats!
> 
> ...


Thanks, and nice, you answered your own question about why you should continue. 

I got a 6.30 comp PB single the comp before I first got WR, so that might be a good omen for you.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 22, 2014)

After a ton of years. First 5. 5 flat.



Spoiler



Yeah I may or may not be talking about my height (already have a 5 in 3x3)


----------



## NotFastAtAll (Aug 22, 2014)

What in the world...
First sub 10
B' D R B' D R F' U' F' R' B2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D2
8.97
y
D'R'LDR
y'UL'UL
URU'R'
U2yRU2R'U'RUR
U'FURU'R2F'RURU'R'
URUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> After a ton of years. First 5. 5 flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAHAAAAA



Spoiler



midget


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 22, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Thanks, and nice, you answered your own question about why you should continue.
> 
> I got a 6.30 comp PB single the comp before I first got WR, so that might be a good omen for you.


 One can only hope. If only for NR, I would be pleased with that 

EDIT:


Coolster01 said:


> After a ton of years. First 5. 5 flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this just popped into my brain. 
(RIP headphone listeners, also it is supposed to skip to 3:18, if you get an advert you may need to refresh)


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 22, 2014)

1.87 L' R U L U' B L' U' R
13/1.87=6.95 TPS
solution is obvious.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 22, 2014)

4x4 PB: 51.04 (by ~2 seconds). Cut out the shaking toward the end and it would've been sub-50


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 22, 2014)

Average of 12: 14.56
1. 13.99 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B L D R' B' D R B' R2 D'
2. 15.43 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R D B L R' U2 F' D' B D2
3. 15.29 D' R2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L F2 U' R' F' R2 D' U2 F2 U
4. (18.32) U' L F' D2 F D' B D' R' U' F2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2
5. 12.45 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R B' R2 U2 R U2 F2 L B2 U'
6. 12.67 F R' U' F D' F' U' F2 U' L F2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L B2 L2
7. 16.85 F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R D2 U' R' F2 L' B U B' F'
8. 13.10 U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 F2 L' B' U2 B D' R' U2 F' L' D'
9. (12.23) B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U L D' R2 B2 D' B R2 U2
10. 15.40 F L2 F B U' L' F' U D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D B2
11. 16.80 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F D R D U B' F U' L2 U
12. 13.65 R F2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 F L2 R' B F' U' F R2 B' D 

Average of 5: 12.74
1. 12.45 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R B' R2 U2 R U2 F2 L B2 U'
2. 12.67 F R' U' F D' F' U' F2 U' L F2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L B2 L2
3. (16.85) F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R D2 U' R' F2 L' B U B' F'
4. 13.10 U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 F2 L' B' U2 B D' R' U2 F' L' D'
5. (12.23) B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U L D' R2 B2 D' B R2 U2

wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2014)

heh, I just got my skewb yesterday
Average of 50: 11.26


Spoiler



1. 8.76 U' R B' U B L' U' R B' U' L B' L B L 
2. 12.73 U R' B R B L' R' U R B R' B R U' B' 
3. 7.46 U R' U' R B R' B U B' L R L' B' U' B' 
4. (18.60) R' U' L B' R' L R' B R' L' R U B' R B 
5. 9.69 R' L' R' B' U R U' L B' U' R' U' L' U R' 
6. (5.69) U' B' L' B' U' R' B U L' U' R' U' L R' B' 
7. 11.19 B U L R L' B R' L U R' U R' B R L' 
8. 13.05 U B' L' R B R' U' R' L R B' R L' R L 
9. 12.71 B U R' B R B' U R' B' U R U' R L' B 
10. 12.48 U L B' L' U' L R' B U L' U R' L' U L 
11. 14.32 R' L B U R U B' L R' U L B L B' U' 
12. 8.93 R' U' B' R L' R' U L' U' L' R U L' U R 
13. 10.94 R' U R' U B L R L B' R U L' R' U L 
14. 6.27 L' U' B R B R B L' U' R L R L' R' B' 
15. 13.27 L' U B U L' B L' R L' U' L' B' L' R L' 
16. 8.29 L U' B' L' U' B L' U R U L' B' R' U' R 
17. 11.56 B L' R' U L U R' L R L R' B' R' U R 
18. 8.80 R' B R L' R' B' R' U L R' U' B' L' R' B' 
19. (16.90) B U R' B U L' R B L B' L' R U' L U 
20. 14.53 R B' L R' B' U L U L' B' U' L' R L B 
21. 12.76 U' B L' R U L' U' L' U L' U R' U R' L 
22. 7.38 L' U B U L' U R U B' U R' L B L R 
23. (5.31) B L' R B' L B' L U' L' B U R' B R' B 
24. 11.81 U B' R U L' U L U B' R B U' L' R' U' 
25. 10.74 U' R' L' U' R L B L B' U' B R U L' B 
26. 13.19 R' B' R' B' U' L' B L B R' U R' L B R 
27. 9.20 L R' U' B R B' R' U L R' L B L' B R 
28. (5.77) B' L B' L U R L' B' R L' B R' U' L' U' 
29. 14.50 R' B' L' U' B R' L R L' R B R' U' R U' 
30. 10.89 L' R U' L R' L U B' R L R' L R' U B 
31. 5.99 R B' L' R' B' L R L' B' U' L B U B L 
32. 12.11 U' L B' R U B R B R L' R B R B U' 
33. 14.23 R U' R B' U' R U' B' U R B L U L' R' 
34. 13.99 R' B U' B' U' B' R' L' U L' U' R L R U' 
35. 9.65 L R U B L' R' B' L U L B L' U' R' L 
36. 10.11 R' U R' L' R B R L' B' L' B' L R' B' U' 
37. 9.37 R' B' L' B' L R' U' R' L B' L' R' L' R L 
38. 8.42 R' B R L' B L R' U R L U R' B U' B 
39. 10.25 R' B U' L B U' R U B' R L' R' B L R' 
40. (16.86) L' U' B' L B L' U' B' R U R' L' B' R B 
41. 11.01 U' R U' R' B' L R U R' B' L' U L B' L 
42. 10.54 L' R' U' R' L B' R B L' U' B' R U' R' L' 
43. 12.26 B' L' R' L' R' U' L B' U R L B' R U R' 
44. 10.93 U' R' U' L' R L B U R U B' L' U' B U' 
45. 13.75 U L' R U' R' B' U B L' B' L' U L U R 
46. 15.44 B U B' R L B R B' U' R' U' L' B' U' L' 
47. 16.80 R' B' L' B' L U' B' U B R' L' R' B' L R 
48. 12.93 U B' R' L R U' B R' L' R' U' B' R L' B 
49. 9.75 L' U' R U' B L U L' R U' L' U L B U' 
50. 12.29 U L' R' L R L' R' U' R B R B' L B R


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 22, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-22
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.65
worst: 15.77

mean of 3
current: 12.72 (σ = 1.44)
best: 10.58 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 5
current: 12.12 (σ = 0.79)
best: 10.58 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 12
current: 12.78 (σ = 1.21)
best: 11.90 (σ = 1.72)

avg of 50
current: 12.35 (σ = 1.21)
*best: 12.35 (σ = 1.21)*

Average: 12.35 (σ = 1.21)
Mean: 12.38

Time List:
1. 11.43 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' D B' D' F' U2 L F2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 
2. 9.65 L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U B' U2 L F' U' R' B2 D F U2 
3. 13.25 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 D R' U F2 D2 R2 F2 L R2 B' 
4. 10.09 R' F' L' U L2 F' B' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' 
5. 10.50 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 F' L' U B2 U B D F2 U L D' 
6. 11.16 D2 F L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L D' F' L F L U2 B L 
7. 12.70 B D2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 F U' F L' R2 F D2 U L' U2 
8. 15.49 F R2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 L' U' R F2 U F' D2 F U R2 
9. 10.68 R U2 R F2 L B2 D2 R D2 F2 L' D R2 B' U L2 R F' D2 L 
10. 14.57 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' D' B L F' L2 U R2 U B 
11. 14.45 R' D' L F R F' B' U D F U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' 
12. 10.15 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U R2 D' R2 B' L' R U L2 B L F' R B' 
13. 12.07 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F L B R' B D F2 U' L2 R2 
14. 12.03 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R' B' F2 D' R' F' L U' L2 D' 
15. 11.87 R D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 F' L B U' R2 D' U L D R' 
16. 10.52 F U2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F D2 L' F R F' D U2 B L2 R U' 
17. 11.32 F B R F' B2 U B R D2 R L2 D R2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 
18. 12.51 R' L' D' B U B' L' U' F B U2 B2 U' D F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 
19. 14.57 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D U B' L' U F' D2 L B D' R' 
20. 11.90 L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U L' D' B2 D2 B' F D2 R2 D' 
21. 13.35 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D U L2 B F2 D' B U2 L' R2 U' L2 B' 
22. 12.58 F2 D2 F2 R F2 L F2 D2 R' F2 L U' L D F' L D B' U2 F2 R2 
23. 14.79 B R2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 F L2 B D2 R F U L' D L F' D R U' 
24. 11.73 R B2 F2 L D2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U L' D' B' U2 R B' L2 D2 
25. 11.84 R' U2 L R2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 R' D2 B U' F' U' F2 L F2 D R2 B 
26. 11.88 B' U2 R2 F' U' R D B' R D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 
27. 11.46 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 F' L' B L' B' D' U' B' D2 R 
28. 10.36 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B U2 F' R' D F2 R B2 L B' F U' F 
29. 11.12 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D U F2 R F' U F2 L' U' F2 D' F' U' 
30. 12.62 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R' U2 F' R D' B' U R' U' F' 
31. 12.63 R' L U B R' F2 D2 L D' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 B L2 B2 
32. 14.28 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 R F U B F' D2 U' R' U R2 U 
33. 12.59 R' U2 B2 U' B2 D2 B' D' F L D' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 
34. 12.71 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 D' B R' B' L2 F' R D' F' 
35. 13.77 F' U2 B R2 F R2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 U' F L' B2 R' U' F' U F R' 
36. 12.81 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' L' D U2 R' U' F2 U' F U' F' 
37. 12.48 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R B2 U' L2 R D F2 L2 R F L' B' 
38. 11.08[took me 3s to complete the last turn] R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 F' L F2 D U' B D L R2 D' F2 
39. 14.52 B' R' U' L' F' U2 R' L B' D' F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' 
40. 15.77 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 L R' D B' F D F D' F' R' 
41. 11.79 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 R' B L' U' B2 L2 B D' F2 D2 U2 
42. 12.66 R F L D' F U' B2 L' D' F' B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 R' 
43. 13.34 F' U2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L' B L' B D2 L2 D' F U' 
44. 13.96 U R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L B' R2 D' B D2 U L2 D2 B' 
45. 10.68 U2 R' U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R B2 R D' L' D' U' F' R U' B' D 
46. 11.01 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B R B2 R B L' R' B D 
47. 12.30 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B' L' B2 U2 R F D L' U' B2 
48. 11.25 D R' B2 U' D2 B D F R' L2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F U2 
49. 12.79 R' D' L' B' D2 B' U' F2 L' D F2 R2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 
50. 14.13 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L B' U R U F L2 B D2 L2


----------



## TDM (Aug 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> heh, I just got my skewb yesterday
> Average of 50: 11.26
> 
> 
> ...


I've had my skewb since Euros and my PB Ao50 is still 11.82...  It's good to have people just a bit faster than me though, because that motivates me to practise 
Btw, use csTimer for Skewb: the scrambles are random state, and much shorter.

E: second best time
5.57 R' L' B' R' L' B' R' B'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Aug 22, 2014)

I got my aofu yesterday and this is what happened:


single
best: 3:09.99 PB
worst: 3:32.83

mean of 3
current: 3:24.17
best: 3:17.56 PB

avg of 5
current: 3:26.81
best: 3:21.27 PB

avg of 12
current: 3:23.53
best: 3:23.53 PB


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 22, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 1.87 L' R U L U' B L' U' R
> 13/1.87=6.95 TPS
> solution is obvious.



Wat. My best is like 6.7 :O


----------



## imvelox (Aug 22, 2014)

31.61 4x4 single and 37.44 avg5 PBs


Finally switched to yau


----------



## TDM (Aug 22, 2014)

5. 52.83 Fw2 R D F L' Rw' Uw F2 Uw Rw' Uw' R F' U D Rw' U B' R U' Uw' L2 Uw2 B' D Rw' U2 F2 U' F B Uw2 B' Uw L2 Fw2 U Uw2 L' R'

skipped four edges

13. 56.49 B L2 F' Fw' L2 F L R2 B Rw2 Uw2 D2 F' L Rw U' D2 Fw' U F D2 Fw D Fw' Uw' L2 Rw2 R U R U2 Uw2 D2 B' U2 L' Rw U Fw B'
double parity
did first three edges, and accidentally paired another three...


----------



## imvelox (Aug 22, 2014)

watwatwat

2:34.08 *7x7* single

PLL skip, PB is 0.01 faster


----------



## Iggy (Aug 22, 2014)

waaaat

38.45 r D U' r2 L f R' L r' f2 D U F r u f2 B' r2 D2 f2 r' f' B2 u2 L' D R F L R U f L u2 r U' u2 R' F U' 

OLL parity wtf. Almost dropped my cube while executing the parity alg, could've been PB 

Edit:

Average of 12: 46.68
1. 51.30 U2 L' B2 D R2 U2 r2 u' B f' u2 U' R' L B2 u' L2 r2 U R2 f2 L2 r2 u D f2 u2 D' L' f' B' R' F2 L B' R u' L' r B2 
2. 44.66 F2 R' U' F' R u f2 D' U2 F' L F2 L U F2 D2 f L2 r' U2 F2 L' R2 u D2 f F2 L2 u B2 D' r L2 R' B' f u' B2 R2 r2 
3. (55.24) u2 D2 B' F' f D2 L F2 L u' B u F L' u' r B D' R' L2 D' L' B D L D u' r2 B U2 F2 B' L' f' R' F2 B' R' D' B 
4. 45.42 D U' r2 R u' B2 R f R2 r' f u r' u2 D2 F2 L B' L B' F' u2 R' u U F r' f D2 B r2 B' f U2 r' u' r f' L f' 
5. 44.77 U' F' D r' B L U F2 D2 B' D2 f r2 D' F B f2 U2 D L' f L2 B' R D2 r' L2 F' U' R2 f' U' D2 F B' U r' L2 F D' 
6. 50.70 R2 u2 D F2 D' B2 r U2 u' D2 r2 R' f' u2 D r' U2 r B2 L2 f2 D2 F2 f u2 U' r U D' B r' F2 r' U' B u2 R B' U r 
7. 43.67 u2 f' B2 U' B2 F2 U L R D' U' f' B R2 f' F' u U' f2 R' u2 L2 F' D2 R L2 D' F2 D F2 D' R' L' B2 u' f u2 D2 L2 F' 
8. 49.81 R' F B2 f R2 F L F2 B2 R B2 F' R' D r' U' u' F r F' R2 r U2 r' D2 u2 U' R B' r D' u2 F U u2 R2 F2 u' F' D2 
9. (40.61) L' r U2 B' D L2 D L2 u' U2 F' L' B' r F r2 D R' F R' f2 L U2 u' B2 f' U2 r2 D r B' U F2 D2 U R f2 D' f' R 
10. 41.45 R D2 L2 B2 u f' r' F B' D' r' D R U' D u L' u2 F2 L2 R' f' L F D' U F2 L r2 F2 r' L' u2 f' r' L2 B' R2 f2 U 
11. 46.70 L' f2 D2 B' D2 L' R B F' u' B2 u2 R u U' B' U' D2 R' r' f u' r' L B' u' U L R U' R' B f' R2 U f2 R2 f' F' D 
12. 48.34 F U L2 u B D u' f2 L2 B2 L u' D2 L2 f' R f' B R' r' F' f' D u2 U' B2 U' R L D2 U' B' L U2 u' D2 f2 R U2 F2 

PB by 0.02


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 22, 2014)

3:15.496 7x7 PB single! Come on British Isles!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 22, 2014)

First sub 9 in a long time. Second best ever I think.

8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.95, (10.08), 9.01, 8.24, 8.55, (7.93), 9.66, 8.58, 8.42 = *8.86*

Also, *8.41* avg5, *8.93* avg16 and* 9.32* avg50 

Full session:


Spoiler



Session average: 9.68
1. 10.10 B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R' B F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U R 
2. 9.39 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F L2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' U L' U2 F' L' D' B2 
3. 9.47 D L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F' L' D' R2 U L F R U B2 
4. (11.87) F2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 R U2 R F2 L2 D' L' R2 B' L F' U' R2 U F' 
5. (7.11) L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R B' U2 R U F2 L' D R' B 
6. (11.66) U2 R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' R2 B L' U' F2 D U' R B 
7. 9.18 L D2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 R U F' L2 U2 L2 R' D2 B' U F' 
8. 9.68 D R2 B2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 D' U2 F' L F' R U B2 
9. 10.18 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B U L R' D U' B R U L2 D' B 
10. 10.70 L2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' B' F' L2 U F R F2 U2 F 
11. 9.50 U2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R D L' U' B' D' R B R2 F' 
12. 9.14 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F R2 B' R' B' U' L' F2 U' 
13. 9.63 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 F' R2 B D L D' U2 R2 
14. 9.39 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' R' B' L2 B' D' L' U2 L2 F R' 
15. 10.56 R' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 B L F2 R2 D' U' B D' B2 U2 
16. 10.10 L2 B' R2 F R2 D' R' U L F' B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D2 
17. 11.25 B U2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L B R' D2 B L2 U B F2 
18. 9.60 U' F' R2 L' U' R' U2 B L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 
19. 10.56 B D2 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 F L2 F' D' R2 F L2 U' R' U' F2 L' D 
20. 11.38 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B' U' R' F U' B2 U F L 
21. 10.21 D' R2 U2 F' D L U2 F L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 
22. 11.25 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D U L2 D' F2 L2 R' F' U2 R2 D U2 F D' L2 R' 
23. 8.03 D U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B R' D2 B D2 U' R2 U2 R' B 
24. 8.50 U2 D F' U' L U2 B U L' F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 U L2 
25. 8.10 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L B2 D' F R2 B' U' L B U2 B F2 
26. 9.99 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 B U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' B2 D2 F' L2 
27. 8.62 L2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B F R2 B F' D' F' L2 D' L D L' U2 
28. 10.11 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B U R2 F2 R D' R B' F' R' 
29. 9.23 U2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 L B D B' U F L' F' L 
30. 10.29 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R' U L' B' L' D2 F2 L2 U F2 
31. 10.87 D2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' D B' D' R B L' U2 L' F' L 
32. 9.74 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R U' B2 R D' B F R D 
33. 10.40 R' L' U' L2 D L' U' B2 D' F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' 
34. 8.88 B U2 R L2 F2 R' D' L' U R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 
35. 8.56 U' L' D B U' F' D L2 B U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 B' R2 D2 F' 
36. 10.13 D B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R' D' R' B' 
37. 9.71 U D' B' R D2 B' R F D B' U2 D2 R U2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 
38. 8.83 U F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L' B L' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 R' D' 
39. 9.39 R2 L D' F' R2 U2 R U' F2 D' F R2 F' D2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 B 
40. 9.26 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' L' F2 D' L B2 U B' L' R 
41. 9.97 F' L' D B' R D F' U L' B U' L2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 
42. 10.21 L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 B2 R2 D' L' B' D2 F' 
43. 8.69 F2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 U' B L2 F2 R B F2 D F' L 
44. 9.38 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L F' L2 D' R' D F2 L B D' U' 
45. 9.15 F2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 B R D' L2 B' D F' D F' R F2 
46. 8.95 U2 B2 L F2 D2 L B2 L U2 F2 L D' B R' D2 L' F' D2 L' F2 
47. 10.08 U2 F D2 B' R U' R F2 R U' L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' 
48. 9.01 B' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R' F' R B' F2 D' B' L U 
49. 8.24 U B2 R2 U' B L2 D R L F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 
50. 8.55 U F2 D L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L U R D' R2 B' D' L F' R2 
51. (7.93) L D2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R' B D2 L2 F L' U' F U' L 
52. 9.66 U L B' U2 B U R2 B U' R2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L F2 R F2 B2 
53. 8.58 F' R D2 R' L' U' B' R' D' B R U2 R' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 B2 R B2 
54. 8.42 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 R' B' L' D L2 B2 R D' U' R' U' 
55. 10.66 D' F2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' F2 L' R D' L' R2 B' D2 
56. 9.01 D2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' L B2 R B' R' U B2 D' L' F2 
57. 8.47 U2 R' B2 L B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' F' R' B' F2 D2 R' D' B 
58. 8.78 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 F D' F' R U' B' L F R2 D' U2 F' 
59. 10.38 L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' F L' U R2 F2 L' R D B2 
60. 8.91 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L' F2 L' F' U' L D B U2 F 
61. 9.04 L2 F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' U' B2 L' R F L2 D R2 F D' 
62. 9.31 U2 D' R2 F' U D' B L' F R2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R U2 
63. 10.35 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 L D B' R U F' D B' R B2 
64. 10.24 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B U2 B' L B2 U2 F D F2 L 
65. 10.00 R F' U2 L U' L' U' F2 D' L' D2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R 
66. 8.64 R2 L2 B' U2 L' D B' D' R F R U R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 U 
67. 9.60 R' U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 L U2 R' F' L' R' D U2 F' D' L U' B2 
68. 8.85 U L F2 U2 R' D F B U F U B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 
69. 8.96 U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 F' U R' B2 D' U B L' F' U 
70. 9.51 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 F R2 D2 B' R' F' U2 L2 B' F2 D' F2 L' B' 
71. 9.67 L U2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U F L' B' R2 U F' 
72. 11.41 U R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U' R D2 B' U' B2 L' D2 U' 
73. (11.96) D2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R B D' F D F' L' B U2 F' 
74. (13.41) D2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 F' L R2 D U' R' F' D' B D' U2 
75. 10.70 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 R' U' L F' U2 L2 F U' B2 R 
76. (6.81) U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R U R D' U L2 B L' D R' 
77. 11.57 L2 F' R2 B L2 B D2 B' L2 R2 F L D' U R' U F2 R F2 L R2 
78. 10.02 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R B2 R D' L2 U2 R B L2 U2 
79. (15.22) L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 F U' B F2 L' B' R' D2 R2 D' U 
80. 9.50 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 D U' F2 R2 B' F2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L U 
81. 10.16 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R F' R' F U2 L' R' D B 
82. 10.75 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F' D' L R F' R2 U B2 D2 R 
83. 8.85 D2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' L2 B' U L' D2 L' U R' D B F2 
84. (7.73) F D2 F U2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 R B2 U F R' U2 R' B D' F' 
85. (13.00) R2 B2 U' F' D L2 U2 L D' B L2 F2 U2 D2 R' D2 R2 L' F2 R B2 
86. 10.45 U L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 F' R B R U2 F L D U R2 
87. 9.23 U2 F' D' R L' U R' B' L F' B2 U2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 
88. (7.42) B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B F R' B' D2 L2 R' D B2 U 
89. 9.78 F2 R' B2 U2 L R' B2 U2 B2 R' U2 F' R U' B U' R2 B' F2 R2 
90. 11.33 R F2 U B L' U2 F' R' L2 F2 B' D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 
91. 8.42 R F2 B' R F' U2 R' U' L' F' R2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B' 
92. 9.31 B' D2 L2 F L2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R' B U' L' R F2 R2 B' U B' 
93. 9.70 R2 F D2 L' B' R L2 D' L U' L2 U D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D 
94. 8.93 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L' U B2 U L' F L' U' B' D' 
95. 10.06 R D' R2 U2 F' B U R2 F L' U R2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 R' 
96. 8.42 R D2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 L D2 B U2 F' R' B' U' R' F L2 U' 
97. 8.46 B L2 F' U B U2 F U' L U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 
98. 9.51 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L' D2 B F' L U F2 R2 D' L' 
99. 8.40 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D' F' L' D' R' F' U2 L2 B R' 
100. 11.55 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 B' R' D2 U B' L F' R2 B2 D F' 
101. 9.78 D2 L2 R2 B L2 B D2 B2 D2 F D2 U' L' D U2 R2 D2 R U' F R 
102. 8.97 U2 B R2 U2 R2 F D2 B F D2 R B' D' B' F U' B2 R U 
103. (8.02) R2 U2 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D' F L U' R2 F' 
104. 9.39 D2 L D2 L U2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 D2 B L' D' F2 R' F' R B2 D R' 
105. 10.35 U2 R U' L2 U2 R F2 L B' R2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 
106. 11.09 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L U' B L' U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 
107. 11.14 L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U F2 U F2 D' R' D' B L2 D L' F' R' U F' 
108. 10.52 B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 U L2 D R2 U B R' F' L F R2 D' L' F' D2 
109. 9.75 L' F2 B U2 B U' R' D R D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 
110. 11.60 R F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' F2 L D L R' B D U2



Edit: rolled it into a *9.59* avg100.
1 6
4 7s
27 8s
35 9s


^Ciaran, your avg100 PB is faster than mine. I'm scared now.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Skewb Average of 50: 10.09


Spoiler



1. 8.10 L' R U L B' R L R' U R B' R' B' R' U' 
2. (15.44) L' R B R' L R U' R' U' B' R U' B R L 
3. 10.17 R' U' R B U' R' L B U R U L R' U R 
4. 10.65 U' L R U' L R' B R B' U L' U' L' R' L 
5. (5.31) U L' U R B' L B U' B' R' B' U' R' L U 
6. 9.45 B' U B L R' U L R' L R U L' B L B' 
7. 10.79 L' R' L R' U' B R L' R L U L' U L' R' 
8. 11.31 L' B' L U B U' R B L' U R' U R' U L' 
9. 6.41 L' B R L' B R' L B' L U L' R' U B U 
10. 13.74 L U R U' L U' L U R' L R' L' B' R U 
11. 6.24 U L R' L U R B L' R' U' L B' U' B' L 
12. 10.50 L' R U L' B' L' U' R U L' U L' B L R 
13. 8.13 R' B' L U R L U' R' B' L R L U' R L 
14. 11.71 U' L' R' B R U L R L R' U R L U' B 
15. (4.69) U' B R' L' B' L B' L' R' U L U R U' B 
16. 8.16 R B' R L' B U' R B' U R' U' B L' U' R' 
17. 10.30 B L' U R' B L' B' L' B L R B R' U B' 
18. 10.31 B U R U L' R' U R B U' R L' B L' B' 
19. 9.83 U' R U L' B' L' R' L B U' R U L' U L' 
20. 5.72 L B' U L' U' L R B' R' U' R B L R U 
21. 9.44 L' R' B' L B' U' B' R B U' L U R L B' 
22. (14.97) L R U B' R' U' B' U' B R U R U L R 
23. 6.68 U' L' U R' B' U L' R L B R U' L B U' 
24. (15.67) R U B' U' L' B' L R U' R' L' U L B' U' 
25. 8.10 U' L U' L U' B' R L' U B R' U' R U B' 
26. 7.06 R B L' U' B R' B U R' U' B R' U B' L 
27. 13.73 U' L' B R U' R' U L B U B' L B' U L' 
28. 8.81 L' B U B R B' U' L B U' B' U' L' R' U' 
29. 12.81 R' U L U' L' B U' L B U L' B' L U' L 
30. 9.53 R L' B' U L' U R' L B L' R' L B R' L' 
31. 12.17 U' L U B' U' B L B' L B L B' L B' U' 
32. 10.75 L R L B U' B' U' R L' R B' R' U R L' 
33. 14.59 L' U L' R' U' B' U' L B L' R L U R U 
34. 12.14 U R U' B U L R' U' R' U R' B' U' B' U' 
35. 13.60 B' U R B' L' B L U' L' B U L B' U L 
36. 9.40 B L' R L B' U R U' R L B L U' R L' 
37. 13.95 L' U L B' U' B U' B' R' U' R' U L R' L' 
38. 7.24 R' U' B L' B U' R B L' R U' L' R U' R 
39. 11.40 B' R U' R' B' L' B R' U' B R' U L R' U' 
40. 6.80 R L' U L U' B R' B' L' U L B' R L' B 
41. 11.78 B U B' U B L' U L' U' L' U B' R' L' R' 
42. 8.25 R' U' R' L U' B' L U L' R L R L U' B 
43. 11.27 L' B' L' R' U R' U' R B' L B R U' B R' 
44. 10.36 L' B U B L U' R' L' B' U R B U B R 
45. 10.51 R B' U' B L B' U' R' U L R' L R' U B 
46. 6.71 R L U' B U B U' L' R U' L' R' B' U' B' 
47. 10.58 U B' U' L' B R' B U L B U R U' B R' 
48. 12.70 U R L' R U L R' L B U B U' B R' L 
49. (5.03) U' R B R' B R' L B R L B U' R L U 
50. 12.06 B' U R' L' U' B' L' R' B' L B R L B U


I'm getting better at this


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 22, 2014)

59.27 Youtube UWR minx relay

Splits:
Pyra~8
Skewb~7
Mega~44

Pyra sucked, but oh well.


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pyra PB ao12: 5.873 almost half a second faster than my old PB 
Scrambles were fairly easy but I only had one or two lucky solves


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 22, 2014)

Wutwutwutwutwut 
Pb by1 second wich was rolled by the last solve
Average: 3.07
Best: 1.78
Worst: 7.88
Mean: 3.77
Standard Deviation: 2.13

1: 2.68 L R' R U' B' U B' R'
2: (7.88) L' U' B U' R U' B'
3: 3.48 L R' R' L' B' L U R
4: 3.04 L' U R U' R' B R U L
5: (1.78) L' R' R B' U L' R' B'

Idk whats wrong with the scrambles five time provides


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 22, 2014)

New PBs.

16.25 3x3 AO100.
1:01.47 4x4 AO100.
6x6 1/5/12: 3:20.16/3:31.17/3:36.61
7x7 1/5/12/100: 4:31.79/4:40.74/4:48.06/5:07.36


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 22, 2014)

New PBs.

16.25 3x3 AO100.
1:01.47 4x4 AO100.
6x6 1/5/12: 3:20.16/3:31.17/3:36.61
7x7 1/5/12/100: 4:31.79/4:40.74/4:48.06/5:07.36


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 22, 2014)

Average of 5: 56.44
55.98, 56.58, (1:00.07), (55.22), 56.77


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 22, 2014)

(7.63), 7.97, 8.37, 8.08, 9.38, 8.04, (11.42), 8.60, 8.93, 8.58, 8.15, 8.84 = 8.49 
0.05 from PB


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 22, 2014)

Did some skewb today. I think I'm sub-6 now 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-22
solves/total: 250/250

single
best: 2.135
worst: 12.130

mean of 3
current: 4.835 (σ = 1.16)
best: 3.462 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 5
current: 5.447 (σ = 1.01)
best: 4.612 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 5.649 (σ = 0.98)
best: 4.877 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 50
current: 5.653 (σ = 0.78)
best: 5.394 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 100
current: 5.750 (σ = 1.08)
best: 5.602 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 5.879 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 5.905


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 22, 2014)

A bit late, but I got a FMC Mo3 NR at Euro 2014. 44 moves and the only one in my country with a mean.

Also got a 24.72 avg5 OH there, which is nice.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 22, 2014)

OH Average SUB-25!!!!!

(24.13), 24.71, 24.85, (25.00), 24.66

= 24.74

Pretty consistent as well, very nice OLL's but otherwise no skips.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 22, 2014)

sum of all PLLs: 16.70s


----------



## TDM (Aug 22, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> sum of all PLLs: 16.70s


wat

sub-20 pll time attack pls

4. 29.04 B2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D R2 D R2 D2 F L B R' B' U2 R2 L F' R'

probably PB for a OH solve with a corner twist

E: what the **** aufless ll skip
15. 15.94 U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 F' D B2 U2 B' L2 D R' U R U'

x2 y' // Inspection
D' L' D' D' L // Cross (5/5)
U2 y z' U' L' U L' z y' L' U L // F2L-1 (8/13)
U z' U L U' z L U' L' // F2L-2 (7/20)
U U y z' U L U' L' U L U' // F2L-3 (9/29)
z L' U L U U L' U L // F2L-4 (7/36) (LL skip)

tps sucked


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 23, 2014)

7.97 ao50. Now watch me get 10's tomorrow.


----------



## kcl (Aug 23, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 7.97 ao50. Now watch me get 10's tomorrow.



I did that today :tu


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2014)

3x3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 53/53
best time: 5.763
worst time: 14.253

current avg5: 8.137 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 7.780 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 9.055 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 8.169 (σ = 0.54)

current avg50: 8.953 (σ = 1.24)
best avg50: 8.953 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 9.112 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 9.237

the 5.7 was on cam, along with an 8.19 avg12 (I stopped filming because I didn't think I could roll a 5, but 2 solves later I got a better avg12). The 5 should have been at least a low 5 because I had a stupid 1 second pause for no reason :/ Also, the avg12 is going to have a few cuts because I decided to stop filming after the 5, but then thought i'd go for an avg5, and after a 7.9x avg5, I did the same thing.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 23, 2014)

4:24.95 7x7 solve.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 23, 2014)

LL training
Average of 50: 4.28


Spoiler



1. 4.15 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U' B' U B L 
2. 4.16 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R B2 L2 U2 F' L' F U' 
3. (2.25) B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 F L' F' U F L F 
4. 4.78 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 R' B L U2 B' L U2 R' 
5. (1.43) F2 U2 F' L2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 B 
6. 4.13 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 B' R' B2 R' U' B' U' B 
7. 4.32 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 L B' L U' B2 R' B R' 
8. 3.94 R' F2 R2 L' B L' B R L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
9. 5.27 B' D2 U2 B' U2 F U2 B' R2 F D L' D L U2 B' F2 L2 
10. 4.77 U2 L2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L F2 U2 L' U F U' F' L2 U L 
11. 3.91 R2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F U B U' B R2 B2 
12. 3.45 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' L' R2 B L B2 
13. 3.26 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B' D' R' B U R' 
14. 4.68 F' L2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F R B U L' B' L U2 R' 
15. 4.53 L' B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' D2 B' L B' 
16. (2.67) R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' R' B R U' R' B' R' 
17. 4.62 B' R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R F' R2 U2 R' F' U' 
18. 3.65 U2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D R' 
19. 5.09 B L' B' L' U2 B L' B' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 
20. 4.20 U2 F' L' B L' B' L2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 F 
21. 4.13 F2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R' F' R U2 F U' 
22. 4.56 B2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 B' F2 L' U' F U' F2 L' B' 
23. 3.62 U2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F2 L' F L' U2 F' U' 
24. 5.19 R' U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R' D2 R2 D2 B' L B' L U2 L' U2 
25. 4.83 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F' R B U B' U R' U2 F' 
26. 4.93 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R B2 F2 L F R' U2 R2 F' L' U' 
27. 3.90 F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 L' U2 L U' R U' L U R' 
28. 4.51 R U2 R2 F D' F D R2 U2 R B2 L D2 L' B2 R2 U2 
29. 4.19 B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B F' U' F U F R' F' R 
30. 5.11 B' R' F' D2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 B D2 B D2 F' D2 B R2 
31. 3.30 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 L R B' L' B' U R U' L2 R' 
32. 3.63 R' U R U' B L' B L B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 
33. 4.12 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U R' B L' B L B2 R U' R2 
34. 3.41 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U F' R F' U F R' F' 
35. 4.20 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U F2 L B' R B' R' B2 L 
36. (5.70) R' F' U' F U R L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 
37. 3.80 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U R' F R F' U' F' 
38. 4.63 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B' L2 F' L F L B' L2 
39. 3.99 L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R' U' R U B 
40. 4.68 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L2 U' R' U' B L B' R 
41. 4.16 F R2 B2 D L' D L F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F' D2 B R2 F' 
42. 4.24 U B2 R2 B' L F' L F L2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 B 
43. 4.57 U L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F' L2 B L' B' L' F L2 
44. 3.24 U B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U B' L U L' U' B' 
45. 3.88 U L U L' U B2 R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R 
46. 4.98 B U2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R' B' F2 D L2 B2 F' R F' 
47. (5.41) L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' L U F U F2 L' F2 
48. (5.93) R2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R F' R' D2 L2 B R' B R' 
49. 4.97 F U2 F' L2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 R' D F D' F' R F2 L2 
50. 4.69 U2 R2 B D2 B2 F D2 R2 F' R' F2 U2 F2 R B


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 23, 2014)

Got a ss skewb after a few months pause. New pb after 2 days of skewbing

enerated By csTimer on 2014-8-23
avg of 12: 8.35

Time List:
1. 8.33 L' R' U B U' B U L' 
2. 7.17 U B L B L R' U' B L' 
3. 7.28 B U L' R B U' L B L' 
4. 9.52 L R' L U R' B R' B L' 
5. 9.08 R' L B U' B' U R B 
6. 6.62 B' U' B' U R' L' R' U' 
7. (10.04) R U' B' R' B L U R' L' 
8. 9.41 U B L B' R B' U' R' U 
9. 9.58 R L' U' L U R L B' L' 
10. 8.65 L R' B' L U' L U B' U 
11. 7.83 B U R L R' B' L' U 
12. (5.29) U' L U B' R B' U' B' L'


----------



## AnsonL (Aug 23, 2014)

4.85
U2 R' F2 L U2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' D L2 U F' L2 U'

x2 y' D U2 R' D F R2
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U' L' U L y' U' L' U L
y' R' U R
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' U'

41 moves =8.45 tps


----------



## giorgi (Aug 23, 2014)

3x3 with feet New single and MO3 PB  singles 1:21.81 and 1.31.86 quite good for me and MO3: 1:47.88, 1:33.86, 1:45.54 = 1:42.43


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 23, 2014)

OH 2-gen on cam: 
Average of 50: 5.22
1. 6.07 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U R U' R U' R U' R U'
2. 5.32 U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R2 U R' U2
3. 4.77 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R U' R U R U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R2
4. 5.32 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R U' R U R' U R2
5. 5.17 U2 R U' R' U' R U R U R' U R' U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2
6. 5.40 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
7. (3.57)  U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U
8. 5.41 R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R
9. (8.19) R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R U' R' U2 R2
10. 6.81 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R U R' U' R U' R' U R U'
11. (7.97) U R' U' R' U R U R U' R U' R U R' U' R U R U2 R U2 R U2 R U
12. (8.10) R' U R' U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R U R2 U' R2
13. 4.85 R U2 R U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2
14. 3.99 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R' U R U2 R U R U R U' R U2 R2 U' R U
15. 6.57 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U' R
16. 4.66 R U R U R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R
17. 4.90 R U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R2
18. 4.09 U R U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U
19. 5.78 U2 R' U R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U' R U
20. 4.67 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R
21. 5.88 R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U' R'
22. 6.02 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R2
23. 4.50 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U R U R U R' U R' U R' U R U R2
24. 5.02 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R U R' U R2
25. 4.68 U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U' R' U
26. 5.40 U R U' R U' R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2
27. 5.72 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R
28. 3.95 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2
29. 5.34 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 R2
30. (3.60) R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U' R
31. 5.54 U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U R' U'
32. 4.86 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U R' U R2 U R U' R2 U R U2 R U2
33. 6.95 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R
34. 4.44 U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R U'
35. 5.66 U' R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U2
36. 7.04 R' U2 R U R2 U' R U' R U R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R'
37. 4.41 R' U' R U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R U R'
38. 4.79 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U
39. 5.50 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R' U2 R U R2
40. 5.39 R U R U R2 U' R' U2 R U R U' R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2
41. 5.51 U2 R U R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U R' U2 R U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U'
42. 4.44 U R2 U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U
43. 6.36 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U R2 U R'
44. (3.63) U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2
45. 5.52 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U R2 U R' U R2 U R U R U R' U' R'
46. 4.39 R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R
47. 3.91 R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R'
48. 5.91 U' R2 U' R' U R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U
49. 4.62 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U'
50. 4.17 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R 

Upload?


----------



## giorgi (Aug 23, 2014)

3x3 With Feet NEW single and MO3 PB! singles 1:16.72 and 1:20.10 and MO3: 1:30.15, 1:57.83, 1:24.66 = 1:37.55


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 23, 2014)

1:01.70, 53.06, (1:07.37), 54.19, (52.29), = 56.32 also Average of 12: 1:00.06


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 23, 2014)

Best avg12: 52.73
(47.16, (46.40), 53.01, 1:03.29, 54.16, 52.65, 51.52, 52.51, 48.20, 55.62, (1:05.32), 49.10)

Megaminx avg12

That damn 1:05 ruined it.


----------



## qaz (Aug 23, 2014)

37.41 official 4x4 single, wtf

pb outside of comp is 39.29


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 23, 2014)

11:43.95 2-7 relay )))


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 23, 2014)

8.55, 8.97, 7.86, 7.93, (DNF(8.92)), 7.95, 8.74, 7.99, 9.19, (7.22), 10.28, 10.43 = *8.79*

Would've been so good...


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2014)

10.19 ao100 yay getting faster


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 23, 2014)

Username said:


> 10.19 ao100 yay getting faster



Nice! Catching up with me ;D


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 23, 2014)

Finally a PB:
Average of 12: 8.41
1. 8.58 L' F2 D' B U' F R U' B2 L' F2 L2 B' D2 R2 L2 B L2 U2 B' U2
2. 8.90 D2 R F2 D' F' B2 D' F2 R' B' R2 U F2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' D2
3. 8.60 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 U2 B' D L' R D2 R D' U' F2 U2
4. (9.70) F2 U' B2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D2 R' D R U B' R D' U' F' R2
5. 8.59 B2 L F2 L' B2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L' D B2 U2 L' F' U' B'
6. (6.51) B2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F' L' R' U F' R' B2 U' R2 B'
7. 8.19 U F2 R2 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F' D' U B2 L2 R' D2 U2 R' U'
8. 8.39 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L' F U2 B D2 F' L R2 D'
9. 9.23 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B F2 L2 B U2 R' U L2 D' L U' R D' U
10. 7.15 R F' D' F2 L2 B' R' D B' L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2
11. 8.74 U R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L F' D B D' R2 F2 R' D R
12. 7.76 D2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F L' D' F2 R B F L' D' R' B' 

I've been getting so many 7s and 8s lately. There are probably more 8s than 9s in that session.


----------



## qaz (Aug 23, 2014)

7.90 official clock average, 6.65 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 23, 2014)

qaz said:


> 7.90 official clock average, 6.65 single



Nice beating me by 0.08 and 0.03


----------



## giorgi (Aug 23, 2014)

lol another 3x3 with feet PB's single 1:15.19 and MO3 PB: 1:21.37, 1:15.19, 1:35.12 = 1:23.89 (improved by 15 seconds )


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 23, 2014)

Skewb pbs
5.13 ao5
6.89 ao100


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 23, 2014)

(1:04.46), 1:00.33, 54.04, (52.24), 52.72, = 55.70 so pissed because I ****ed up rolling because someone was talking to me.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 23, 2014)

5.95 official pyra average


----------



## kcl (Aug 23, 2014)

9.07 official 3x3 average. Not sub 9, close enough for now.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 23, 2014)

Kris de Asis 1:04.72 official average


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 24, 2014)

Just* sub-3!

avg of 12
current: 2.99 (σ = 0.41)
best: 2.99 (σ = 0.41)

Time List:
1. 3.37 R2 U2 R F' R U' F R' U2 
2. 3.24 U2 R U R2 U F' R F' R' 
3. 1.34 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F R2 U2 
4. 3.08 U R' U' F R2 U F' R U 
5. 2.68 R2 F' U R' F R' U R' F2 U' 
6. 3.17 F' R' U2 F' U R F' U2 R2 
7. 2.23 U2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
8. 2.98 F U F' R' F R' U R2 U' 
9. 3.37 F R' U2 F U' F R' U R' 
10. 2.44 R U R U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 
11. 4.61 R U2 F2 R F' R2 F' R' U R' 
12. 3.36 F2 U2 R2 F U' R' U F2 U


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 24, 2014)

12.69 Full Step. Nice to see since I am stranded between 17-23 sec


----------



## ottozing (Aug 24, 2014)

3x3 PB avg5/12 on cam! 7.146 and 8.040 respectively


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 24, 2014)

13.47 skype team bld w/ Julian


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 24, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 3x3 PB avg5/12 on cam! 7.146 and 8.040 respectively



Am I the only one not improving on 3x3? gj


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 24, 2014)

Skewb single PB: 4.38


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 24, 2014)

Official gj:

9.54 3x3 average in the finals
5.95 pyra average :O
Decent 5x5 average (1:18.xx)

Official bj:

4x.xx 4x4 average lol
failed 2x2 finals, 2.52, 3.30, 2.16, DNF, 4.xx= lol
First 2 rounds of 3x3 were like 11 and 12 averages lel


----------



## Chree (Aug 24, 2014)

Achieved all my comp goals today (except for 2x2; nerves = fail):

3x3: 16.xx average with 15.xx single.
4×4: sub1:05 average with 2 sub1 singles.
5x5: sub2:05 average with sub2 single.
Pyra: sub15 average with sub10 single.
OH: sub30 average with 2 (almost 3) sub25 singles.

12th overall in the comp. Got to see some familiar faces and meet new people. And Jacob told me my OH turning style was "beautiful".

Ps: gj


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 24, 2014)

*FAIL*

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-24
avg of 5: 10.80

Time List:
1. 9.91 D2 B L' U D2 F L2 B' U R2 B' L2 F R2 L2 B L2 B' L2 B2 
2. (9.21) D2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 B' D L B R2 F R' B' D U2 R' 
3. 12.02 D2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 U F D' R' D2 L' F R' F D 
4. (13.78) U' F' D' R' L' B' U D B' R2 B U2 F' D2 B U2 F' B' L2 
5. 10.47 F2 L2 U' R' B L B D' F' B' D2 R' B2 R' F2 R U2 B2 L' U2

Locked up on a J-perm on the last solve due to shaky hands. It should have been a 9.8x


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice average 3X3X3 full color neutral:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-24
solves/total: 150/150

single
best: 15.97
worst: 26.47

mean of 3
current: 20.23 (σ = 1.03)
best: 17.66 (σ = 2.09)

avg of 5
current: 20.36 (σ = 0.79)
best: 18.06 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: 20.14 (σ = 1.15)
best: 19.39 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 50
current: 20.58 (σ = 1.47)
best: 20.53 (σ = 1.57)

avg of 100
current: 20.94 (σ = 1.81)
best: 20.92 (σ = 1.82)

Average: 20.93 (σ = 1.80)
Mean: 20.95


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 24, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Nice average 3X3X3 full color neutral:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-24
> solves/total: 150/150
> ...


Nice! G0g0g0 sub20!


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 24, 2014)

3rd sub-7 single 
5. 6.70 B2 D F' U B2 R U D2 B' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 U D B2 D2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 24, 2014)

Got a 1:47 AO12 on 5x5. Not PB but pretty good. Also averaged 16.xx on 3x3 today.

7x7 PBs: 4:17 single, 4:28 AO5, and 4:40 AO12 that I should be able to beat as soon as I can roll 2 solves. My practice session got interrupted right as I was beating that PB. Also, 5:02 AO100 that should get to sub 5 pretty soon.


----------



## TDM (Aug 24, 2014)

I seem to suddenly be averaging sub-12, not sure how long this will last...

24. 11.70 D U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' D R' D2 U B2 R2 F' R' D2 U2
splits were 4-8 :fp

... one phone conversation later and I'm back to normal
actually that was only for two solves I'm back to 12 again

It's taken me over 50 solves to get a sub-10 single...



Spoiler



1. 11.76 L2 U' B2 D F2 D' U' L2 B2 U R' B' U B F2 R' F' L U' F2 U'
2. 14.25 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F R' L' B' L' D2 B2 U R' B
3. 15.87 U L2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 U L2 U2 B R' D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 L
4. 16.23 U2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' D' R B D2 R2 L F2 D L U
5. 11.84 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R L' U R' F L2 B2 D R2 U
6. 13.74 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 U' L F L D2 F2 L' D2
7. 12.46 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' R B2 U L U' L U2 B' D' U'
8. 17.20 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D U' L' F' R' B L F2 D' R' B2 R2
9. 16.64 R2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B R F2 R2 D' R L' U F' R' U'
10. 11.63 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' L R2 D L' U2 B' U' B' R D'
11. 13.76 D2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F D' U L B' U' B L2 F2 L'
12. 18.05 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B L' U' R2 D2 R B2 D R' L U'
13. 13.53 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F L U R2 F D R2 L2 D2 R L
14. 15.02 B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' L2 D' L F2 L' F R' L F
15. 11.87 D L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 L' B D2 R2 B' R' D' F D' U
16. 12.51 U B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F U2 L B R B2 D' B2 L D2
17. 17.33 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' D U F' L B D B' U' B U2
18. 13.58 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 R' F' L2 D' U L' D' R B' R'
19. 10.74 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F L' D' F2 D F U' B L' B U'
20. 11.00 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B' L F2 D2 B' U' B U L D R U'
21. 11.26 D' F2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 D B L' B2 F D L' F2 U2 L D'
22. 13.28 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' F' U' F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L' U2
23. 11.68 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' B L D2 L' F L2 D2 U F' D'
24. 11.70 D U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' D R' D2 U B2 R2 F' R' D2 U2
25. 10.91 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 B2 R L2 F U R B L2 B' R' B U'
26. 13.13 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F B2 R' B' F L U' L U2 R2 U'
27. 15.96 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D R' F' R' D B' D R2 D2 U' L2
28. 12.03 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L' F2 D2 F L2 U R' L2 U2
29. 12.36 L2 U' F2 U F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F' D' B' L B2 R' F2 R2 F' U2
30. 11.32 D R2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R D' B' F2 L' D L' D F U2
31. 12.70 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L' F' D B U' L2 B' D
32. 10.33 D L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' U L2 U' B U' B R U'
33. 14.16 L2 B2 R2 F2 D U L2 U L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 R U2 B' U L' B R2
34. 12.92 B2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B' L' F' L' D2 B2 R' D B U'
35. 11.71 D L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 F R2 B D F R2 B R' D2 B L2
36. 11.79 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L B L2 D R D L B L2 D2 L'
37. 13.41 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R' D B2 D L B D U2 R L'
38. 14.15 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B' R D L' D' F L U2 L2 B R'
39. 16.31 D B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 L B U R D L' U F' U B
40. 12.44 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 U F L' D R L F U2 R B2 D
41. 13.60 D2 B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' F' R U2 R L2 D U F L2 D2 U2
42. 11.13 D L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 B D2 L F2 D' R2 B' F' L D' U2
43. 14.00 L2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U F2 L' D' F2 L' F U B' D R' L'
44. 13.66 B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L' U F' R' B F2 U' B' D2 R2
45. 13.92 B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R B' F U' L' B F R U R2 D
46. 15.39 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F U2 F2 L F R B2 R2 D B2
47. 14.93 F2 D' F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R' D' B L2 B F' L' F R2 B2 D'
48. 11.25 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 U' L' D2 L' B' R' L F' R' U' F2 L
49. 14.44 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F' R B F U F' L
50. 10.10 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U B' D' U F' U2 R' B2 L D R2 U'
51. 12.17 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R' B' F2 D' F R2 D' B' R B
52. 13.09 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L D' F2 R' B F' L B' F2 R' L'
53. 12.60 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U L F2 D' U2 B' R' L2 U2 B R2 U2
54. 9.50 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' U' L2 B2 L' B' F' R' B2 R D B2 L2 U2



I haven't been as fast since the two interruptions, but if I can continue like I am now a sub-13 Ao100 is possible.
i should not have said that

69. 10.20 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F L' U R2 B2 F' L U B D2
Another 4 second f2l, M' U M U2 M' U M, A perm.

and another, 82. 10.88 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 B' L2 D R F R B2 U2 B2 L2

average is 13.24 after 82 solves, sub-13 seems unlikely

E: rolled the first bad 17 solves, 12.86 Ao100 



Spoiler



18. 13.58 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 R' F' L2 D' U L' D' R B' R'
19. 10.74 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F L' D' F2 D F U' B L' B U'
20. 11.00 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B' L F2 D2 B' U' B U L D R U'
21. 11.26 D' F2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 D B L' B2 F D L' F2 U2 L D'
22. 13.28 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' F' U' F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L' U2
23. 11.68 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' B L D2 L' F L2 D2 U F' D'
24. 11.70 D U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' D R' D2 U B2 R2 F' R' D2 U2
25. 10.91 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 B2 R L2 F U R B L2 B' R' B U'
26. 13.13 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F B2 R' B' F L U' L U2 R2 U'
27. 15.96 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D R' F' R' D B' D R2 D2 U' L2
28. 12.03 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L' F2 D2 F L2 U R' L2 U2
29. 12.36 L2 U' F2 U F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F' D' B' L B2 R' F2 R2 F' U2
30. 11.32 D R2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R D' B' F2 L' D L' D F U2
31. 12.70 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L' F' D B U' L2 B' D
32. 10.33 D L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' U L2 U' B U' B R U'
33. 14.16 L2 B2 R2 F2 D U L2 U L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 R U2 B' U L' B R2
34. 12.92 B2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B' L' F' L' D2 B2 R' D B U'
35. 11.71 D L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 F R2 B D F R2 B R' D2 B L2
36. 11.79 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L B L2 D R D L B L2 D2 L'
37. 13.41 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R' D B2 D L B D U2 R L'
38. 14.15 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B' R D L' D' F L U2 L2 B R'
39. 16.31 D B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 L B U R D L' U F' U B
40. 12.44 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 U F L' D R L F U2 R B2 D
41. 13.60 D2 B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' F' R U2 R L2 D U F L2 D2 U2
42. 11.13 D L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 B D2 L F2 D' R2 B' F' L D' U2
43. 14.00 L2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U F2 L' D' F2 L' F U B' D R' L'
44. 13.66 B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L' U F' R' B F2 U' B' D2 R2
45. 13.92 B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R B' F U' L' B F R U R2 D
46. 15.39 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F U2 F2 L F R B2 R2 D B2
47. 14.93 F2 D' F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R' D' B L2 B F' L' F R2 B2 D'
48. 11.25 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 U' L' D2 L' B' R' L F' R' U' F2 L
49. 14.44 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F' R B F U F' L
50. 10.10 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U B' D' U F' U2 R' B2 L D R2 U'
51. 12.17 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R' B' F2 D' F R2 D' B' R B
52. 13.09 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L D' F2 R' B F' L B' F2 R' L'
53. 12.60 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U L F2 D' U2 B' R' L2 U2 B R2 U2
54. 9.50 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' U' L2 B2 L' B' F' R' B2 R D B2 L2 U2
55. 13.61 F2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R F R' U' L B L U' L D' U2
56. 14.42 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R' L D R' F D2 R' L2 D2 B' L
57. 14.23 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' B D F' U R2 F' R' B2 R' D'
58. 13.48 F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' D2 B2 F' L2 B' F' R2 D U'
59. 11.86 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B U B' L' F D2 R' F R
60. 13.34 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' F' U R F' R' B' D' F' D U
61. 13.50 L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U B' R B2 D' R F R2 D2 B' F'
62. 10.12 D' R2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R U' B D F R2 U' B L D2 L2
63. 13.38 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U F2 L D' R U' F R F R2 B R D'
64. 15.60 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 R U' L' U' F D U2 B2 R B'
65. 14.69 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U F L F' L2 F2 L' U2 L D F
66. 12.66 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R D B2 L U' B U2 R U R2 D'
67. 13.97 F2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D' R2 B R U' R L D' R
68. 13.95 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U R B D' U' L B2 R U' L2 B U2
69. 10.20 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F L' U R2 B2 F' L U B D2
70. 12.97 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B U2 R' F' D' B2 D2 R' U R D2
71. 14.12 D B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R D' R' F2 D2 F' U R2 F2 R2
72. 14.66 F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B F D' R L2 D L' U' B2 L' U2
73. 13.47 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D R2 D F R2 U2 F' R D' F2 U2 R D'
74. 13.50 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 D U L2 U L2 F D F2 D U2 F' L' D R F U2
75. 15.85 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' B' U2 R D F2 L U2 B' D F U'
76. 11.36 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D' F2 U F' L' D2 R B2 F D2 L2 D L
77. 14.51 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R F' D U2 F2 U L' B R' D2
78. 11.29 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L F2 L' B2 F' U F2 L U L'
79. 14.84 B2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' R2 F D L' B' F U R U
80. 12.77 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D B U R' L B U2 R B R F' U'
81. 15.32 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 D F2 D2 F U F2 L' D' R' F2 L' D' F' D2
82. 10.88 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 B' L2 D R F R B2 U2 B2 L2
83. 12.52 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' L D' B L F D' L B D2
84. 14.54 U' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B D2 U2 L' D' R U2 B R2
85. 10.09 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R' L' F' D' U B' D' R F
86. 12.63 U B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R' D R2 F' R2 D' L' D F2 L' D'
87. 11.47 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 R' F2 L B L F' L U' F' R2
88. 12.11 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F R F2 D2 R F2 U B' R2 D' U2
89. 14.78 R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R' F2 U2 F' U2 B U' F D2 R'
90. 11.80 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' U B' L' F' L B' D2 R F' R L'
91. 13.17 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U' F B2 U' R' L F' R2 D' U2 B' R
92. 9.72 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U' F' D2 F' D L' F U B R2 L2 D'
93. 13.27 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L B R2 L2 D2 L D' R2 L D' U'
94. 12.36 D L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L R2 B' D' B' L F D L B2
95. 13.73 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 B' R D' U' R B' U2 R2 D2 F U
96. 13.28 R2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 U B2 F2 U L2 F D F2 L U R' B D2 L2 F2 D'
97. 13.77 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F D' L' B' U
98. 13.11 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F L' B' D R2 D2 L' B' U' R D'
99. 15.53 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U F D' L' B U2 R' D' L2 U'
100. 13.07 L2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D B D2 B2 F' U' L D B2 R D'
101. 11.62 L2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F L2 U' L2 D2 L' B U2 R L2 U'
102. 9.46 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 F' D' U2 B' L2 F2 D' L' B2 L2 U'
103. 13.82 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' U F R' B' D' F2 R B D F' R
104. 10.77 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F' R2 B R' U B' D' U F2 L' D2
105. 12.67 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' L' U2 L' D U F L B' D B U'
106. 11.76 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 R B L D F R' L' D2 U2
107. 13.15 D' B2 D U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L' D R L' D2 F' R2 L F2 L'
108. 12.52 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B L2 F' U' B L D' F' R' F2 D
109. 15.20 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' F' D' L' B D2 F U2 L2
110. 13.16 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' R' D L' F' R' D L B D L U'
111. 13.39 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 R F L D F2 U2 L' B F U2 L2
112. 13.75 U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D F2 L' U F U' R' U L F' D B' U'
113. 12.71 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U B2 D' R F R2 D L' F U B' R L
114. 13.14 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F R' D' F2 U' L F' U' R' B U'
115. 11.26 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B' F' R B' D' B2 L' F L
116. 12.19 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B' L U' L2 U' R2 U' F D2 U'
117. 11.76 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R2 F' L2 D U B' L F2 U' L2 B2 R'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 24, 2014)

4.171 Skewb avg100 ^_^


----------



## EMI (Aug 24, 2014)

Not sure if already posted somewhere, but Grzegorz Jałocha did 28/30 multi http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=597&compid=40
VGJ, second in the world.


----------



## giorgi (Aug 24, 2014)

3x3 with feet 4 New PB's in one day  singles 1:12.88 then 1:11.76 then 1:08.19 and finally Pll skip 1:04.37 and nice MO3: 1:25.93, 1:30.81, 1:21.95 = 1:26.26


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2014)

EMI said:


> Not sure if already posted somewhere, but Grzegorz Jałocha did 28/30 multi http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=597&compid=40
> VGJ, second in the world.



He was already 2nd in the world, but wow he's improving :tu


----------



## kcl (Aug 24, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 4.171 Skewb avg100 ^_^



yaaaay


----------



## giorgi (Aug 24, 2014)

3x3 today's best singles 9.85, 9.37, 9.17, 9.03, 8.93, 8.80 and 3rd best average: 9.03, (12.77), 10.05, 12.23, (8.93) = 10.44


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm resetting all of my 4x4 PBs, and doing 2000 solves before october, or 1000 before berkely if I can go:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 29.08
worst time: 46.12

current mo3: 34.61 (σ = 4.39)
best mo3: 29.82 (σ = 1.28) PB

current avg5: 33.79 (σ = 2.28)
best avg5: 30.21 (σ = 1.11) PB

current avg12: 34.73 (σ = 3.25)
best avg12: 32.61 (σ = 2.83) PB

current avg50: 36.64 (σ = 3.36)
best avg50: 36.64 (σ = 3.36) PB

session avg: 36.64 (σ = 3.36)
session mean: 36.72


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 24, 2014)

7.79 skewb/pyraminx relay with lol skewb scramble, sledgehammer 4 times


----------



## SpicyOranges (Aug 24, 2014)

9.88 3x3 Ao5! First sub 10 Ao5, I barely missed it a few solves earlier, and managed to roll an 8...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-24
avg of 5: 9.88

Time List:
1. 9.39 U' B2 U R2 U R2 L' D F R' F2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' R2 
2. 9.62 U L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F L D' L F R2 U2 F2 R2 U 
3. (11.70) L2 U' F R U' D' L' U2 F' R' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 
4. 10.62 L2 U F' D R' U D' B L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 R2 D2 
5. (8.25) R B' L' F' U B2 L2 F2 B D2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 L


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 24, 2014)

7x7: 4:37.42 AO12. 6x6: 3:09.96 single.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 24, 2014)

Inspired by Rob and Breandan's ERs:

PB Ao5 2:00.58 - 1:55.57, (1:51.23), 2:06.70, (2:10.06), 1:59.48
PB single 1:40.55


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 24, 2014)

55.74, (1:05.46), 58.93, (55.55), 56.09 = 56.92


----------



## qaz (Aug 25, 2014)

36.75 Fw2 Uw D' Rw Uw' R F Rw' D Rw2 D' U' B' D2 F2 Rw2 L2 U' B2 R2 U Fw R L2 F R2 U D R' B U2 L' R2 B2 L R' Fw' R' L2 B'

proceeded to pop on the next two solves, so no good average


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 25, 2014)

5x5 Overall PB Single in Comp 1:39.38, Vancouver Open Summer 2014


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got a PB 3x3 single: 10.41

Also broke all my other 3x3 PBs. 13.51 AO5 (with one questionable +2 that I didn't mark), 14.36 AO12, and 15.51 AO100.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 25, 2014)

4x4 PBs:

-36.43 average of 5
-37.23 average of 12


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 25, 2014)

11.76 fail avg of 12 on cam w/ 10.88 super fail avg of 5

1. 10.93 B U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 L D B' U' B2 L R' B R' F 
2. 10.10 R D' F' L2 B' L' B' R2 D R' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' D2 
3. (15.36) F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F D' L' R2 F2 L2 R' B U' L' U' 
4. 11.62 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U L U' F U' R F D' B U2 
5. (9.98) U B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B' D L' U2 R' U R B2 D' B2 
6. 11.36 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R F' L U L' B U' L2 R F 
7. 14.17 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 U F2 D B U' L' D2 F L' B' L2 F U 
8. 14.53 F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L' B2 U' L D' B' D2 L2 D2 
9. 12.89 D2 U2 B2 F U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 F' D' L U B' R' B2 R2 F2 U2 B' 
10. 10.82 B' L B R' D B L F2 R' F U2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 
11. 10.30 U D' L B L2 U2 R' B' U L' B2 U2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U B2 U' 
12. 10.84 D R U R U2 R D B U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R'

EDIT: uploaded

[video=youtube_share;jPX_QLwPONU]http://youtu.be/jPX_QLwPONU[/video]


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yesterday I got my very first 3x3 sub-20 average, a time of 19.95 and one DNF... (My hands were shaking so much on the last solve, I have been trying to get sub-20 after having sub-25 for months).
Also I got a 3x3 PB single of 16.93 earlier that day.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 25, 2014)

Skewb avg of 50: 10.45 (σ = 1.99)



Spoiler: Time List



1. 5.92 R L' U B' L R' B' L' 
2. 13.65 U B L' R B' U B U R' 
3. 10.24 B R' U' B L B U' R 
4. 4.95 U R L B' L' R' B R' B' 
5. 12.46+ B' L' U R L U' R L' 
6. 7.28 U B R' U R U' B' U R' 
7. 7.39 B' R L' R B R' U' L' R 
8. 11.50 B R L R U' R B' U' 
9. 11.25 L' R' U L R U' B R 
10. 11.12 U' B' L' R' U R' L' R 
11. 10.80 B' U R' U' B U L U' 
12. 9.36 R' B L U' B' R B' U' B 
13. 8.45 U' B L B' R' L' U' L 
14. 8.11 L' U B' R' B' L B L' 
15. 11.16 B R B' U' R L' R U B' 
16. 7.25 B' R' L' U B' U L' R' 
17. 8.26 B U' R' B' L U' R B R' 
18. 9.40 R' B' R B L U' B' L 
19. 9.79 U' R L' U' R' U B L R 
20. 10.62 L' B R' U B' U' B' L' B' 
21. 14.90 L' R' U' B' L' R U' B' L 
22. 9.14 L U' B R U B L' U' R 
23. 14.27 B' R B' U L B R' U' 
24. 10.53 U R B' L' U' B' U' L U 
25. 11.26 U' B' U B R' B' L R 
26. 9.59 L' B U L R' L B' R' B 
27. 7.02 L U' B' R U' R U L' 
28. 8.28 U' B' L' U' L R' B R' 
29. 11.44 B' L' R' L' B L U L B' 
30. 10.85 U' B' U R B L' R B' 
31. 8.99 B U R' B U B' L' U R 
32. 9.87 B U B' U' B' L U L 
33. 10.16 U' R' L U' B' R' U' B' U 
34. 10.51 U' B U L R' U B' L' 
35. DNF(12.72) L' U L B R' L' B' R 
36. 14.43 L U R' B' R U' B R 
37. 9.76 U B' L U' L U' B R L 
38. 8.99 U B' L B' L R' U' B U' 
39. 8.94 B U' B' R U' L' U L R' 
40. 13.97 L R U R L R' L' R' 
41. DNF(11.54) L B R L B' L U' L 
42. 12.21 L U' B R' L' U' L R U' 
43. 9.18 R U R' B' R' U' L' B' 
44. 12.96 B R B' R L' B R U R' 
45. 7.86 R L' U L U L' B L' R' 
46. 9.43 U L U R B' L' U' R' 
47. 12.32 B' L U R' L' R' U L U' 
48. 20.31 L R B U' R' L B L 
49. 12.49 R B U L' B' L' R' B 
50. 9.49 L' R' U B' L' B U' B' U


----------



## Destro (Aug 25, 2014)

I finally solved my megaminx! Before that, I got my first under 40 seconds solve (36.95) (3x3 solve) 2 achievements in 1 day!


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 25, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> The avg of 50 has a counting DNF, doesn't that make it a DNF avg?
> 
> Skewb avg of 50: 10.45 (σ = 1.99)
> 
> ...



No, for an average of 50 you remove more solves than ao12 (I think its 3 fastest and 3 slowest solves)

Accomplishment: 1:47 official 5x5 solve, also overall PB!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.510
1. 3.906 B R U R' B L' U' L' R L' B R' B' R' B 
2. 4.143 B R' L R' L' B' R U B U' L B' R B U 
3. 4.896 U L U B' U B U L B' R' U R' U L' B' 
4. 2.395 U' L' R B' U' B U' L' R U' B' R L R' B' 
5. 3.753 B L U L' B L U' B' L U' R' L R' L' B 
6. 2.886 U B U B' L' U' R' B R B R U' B R L 
7. 3.347 B R L' U' B L' U' L U R' B L' B' U B' 
8. 3.613 L' B' L' B' U B' L B' U L U' R B' U B' 
9. 2.852 R' U' L' B U B U B L' R B' L' U L' B' 
10. (1.554) U' L' B U' R B U R' U' L' U' B R U' L' 
11. 3.308 B' R L U B R' B U L' B L' R' B' U R 
12. (6.097) U R' L B L R' U R' B U' L' B R' B' R'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 25, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> No, for an average of 50 you remove more solves than ao12 (I think its 3 fastest and 3 slowest solves)
> 
> Accomplishment: 1:47 official 5x5 solve, also overall PB!



I did not know that, but i guess it makes sense.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Average of 5: 13.55
1. (12.61) 
2. (17.92) 
3. 14.16 
4. 13.09 
5. 13.40

Decent for cold hands.


----------



## TDM (Aug 25, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> No, for an average of 50 you remove more solves than ao12 (I think its 3 fastest and 3 slowest solves)


You remove the slowest and fastest 5% of solves, rounded up. 5%*50 = 2.5, so yes, it is the three fastest/slowest.

E: Best average of 12: 27.15
7-18 - 23.15 28.51 29.04 24.69 26.77 29.50 (29.72) 29.71 28.97 28.68 22.47 (21.99)

tied pb



Spoiler



7. 23.15 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 U B F2 D' U2 B' R' U
8. 28.51 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 R U R F2 D L' B' U B2 F U'
9. 29.04 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 U2 L' B' R' D' B2 R' D L2 D' B' D'
10. 24.69 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U B U' B2 U R' U' L2 D' R' F'
11. 26.77 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' L' R2 U2 L' U' F' D L B
12. 29.50 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 B2 R' F2 R' U L B U2 F' U L
13. 29.72 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F' D U2 B' D' U R' F L2
14. 29.71 D R2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 D U L2 B' D F D' B' U' L D' F2
15. 28.97 U2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B' D F2 D F' U L B2 U R' L2
16. 28.68 F2 D' U' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R U' R L2 F' L
17. 22.47 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 F2 D L2 B' D' U B L' B U R' B2
18. 21.99 D' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U2 L U' F' D2 L' F2 U2 L' F D2 U2


----------



## GG (Aug 25, 2014)

yay new pbs and stuffs
13.90 avg5 16.17 avg50.
gotta catch up with megaminxwin


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 25, 2014)

37.942 4x4 Single
49.978 Average of 12


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 25, 2014)

1. 10.32 B2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L B U B2 U' R F R D L' U' 

y2 x'//inspection
R' U R' F2 D2//cross (5)
U2 R' F R F' R' U' R//f2l1 (13)
U L U2 L2 U' L//f2l2 (19)
y R2 u' R2 u R2//f2l3 (24)
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L//f2l4 (36)
U2 y' r' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' M'//Holy, I somehow recognised this 1LLL case. (52)


52/10.32 = 5.03 TPS...


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 25, 2014)

44.98 4x4 Average of 12


----------



## kcl (Aug 25, 2014)

4.87 wut

B' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B D R2 F R2 B F2 D' R' D2 

Attempting to reconstruct

y' R D R' B' L2 F2 D2 // cross
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // first pair
L' U' L U2 L' U' L // second pair 
U R' U' R // third pair 
U2 R U R' // fourth pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // LL

8.0 TPS is decent, this solve felt super smooth. The L' between the end of first and beginning of second pair was actually an L2.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 4.87 wut
> 
> B' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B D R2 F R2 B F2 D' R' D2
> 
> ...


Try this and get your new PB 
B2 U2 F R2 B' U F' L2 F R' F' R D B L U L' D'


----------



## TDM (Aug 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 8.0 TPS is *decent*


wat


CriticalCubing said:


> Try this and get your new PB
> B2 U2 F R2 B' U F' L2 F R' F' R D B L U L' D'


Nobody (sensible) counts PBs using other people's scrambles, and that scramble is obviously fake.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2014)

7.97, 7.60, 9.70, 7.79, (9.84), (7.15), 7.65, 9.17, 9.32, 9.18, 9.82, 7.27 = *8.55*

Why all those 9s in between the 7s? :'(

All solve full step btw.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 25, 2014)

Pyra

*Best avg12: 4.69
(4.66, 3.80, 4.44, 4.94, 5.01, 5.45, (3.42), (6.97), 4.23, 4.51, 4.71, 5.13)*



Spoiler



1) 4.66 - L R B' R' U B' L U l r' b u' 
2) 3.80 - L U R U L R' L' U l u' 
3) 4.44 - U B R B L U' B' R r' b u 
4) 4.94 - R B' L B' R L U' L' l' r 
5) 5.01 - L U L' B L B' R L l r 
6) 5.45 - U B U' B L B U' B' l' r u' 
7) 3.42 - U' L U B L' B U B 
8) 6.97 - U L B L' U' B R B r 
9) 4.23 - L' B R U B R' B L l r' b u' 
10) 4.51 - U R' U' R B U' L' B l r b' 
11) 4.71 - U' L U' L' B R L' R U l r b' 
12) 5.13 - L' U B R' U' R' B R' r' b'



Wat tho


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2014)

Average of 5: 3.09
1. (4.04) R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R
2. 3.69 R U' R U R U' R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R2
3. 2.66 U2 R U R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U
4. 2.92 R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U2 R
5. (2.27) R U R U2 R' U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U R2 



Spoiler



2H


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 25, 2014)

VOS 2014

gj:

10.48 3x3 average
45.xx 4x4 average
1:37.xx (PB?) 5x5 single
Sub-3 2x2 average
Podiumed in 5 events
Fantasy points

bj:

Lost 2x2, 3x3, and Pyra :/
DNF'ed a 3x3 single with a last turn corner twist (am I Feliks now)
Got an 8.9 that could've been sub-8
Didn't get that great of a Square-1 average

Really fun comp, though!


----------



## TDM (Aug 25, 2014)

7. 8.55 R2 L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' F R2 F2 U2 F L' F2 U2 R' U'

z2 // Inspection
L F y F R D' F // Cross (6/6)
U L' U' L // F2L-1 (4/10)
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-2 (8/18)
U2 D2 L U' L' D2 // F2L-3 (6/24)
y' L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L-4 (7/31)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11/42) (EPLL skip)

4.91 TPS.

i can't mo3
67. 8.55 R2 L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' F R2 F2 U2 F L' F2 U2 R' U'
68. 16.15 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 R F L2 U' B2 D U F' D' B'
69. 9.77 B2 U F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D B2 F2 L' B2 D F D' L' U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2014)

3x3 OH:
11.15 avg5
12.23 avg12
All full step

11.88, [(10.34), 11.15, 11.94, 11.89, 10.42], 15.85, 13.92, (16.36), 12.57, 11.65, 11.06 = *12.23*

Counting 15 -_-


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, I think I can officially say now that I am finally sub 20. *19.348* Ao100. 

And some other notable accomplishments:

-First sub 20 Ao100

-Second Ao100 in one sitting

-Most solves in one sitting (~120)

-PB Ao12, 18.103

-almost PB Ao5, 16.8x

-TPS PB, ~5 TPS. 80something CFOP solve, 16.6 seconds lol. F2L was triple sexy, edge connected but flipped, triple sexy, edge connected but flipped, then LL was sexysledge, R perm. 8 move cross too. That was a ridiculous solve to say the least.

-Solves in the:
14s: 1
15s: 9 (three were all in a row)
16s: 5
17s: 13
18s: 17
19s: 14 
Sup 20: 41 (!)

-I probably did about 20 XCrosses in the session. 

-I did about 7 CN solves.

-I did about 5 FreeFOP solves. I've been doing a little too much FMC lately.

-3 PLL skips, all of them forced (2GLL/ZBLL)

-No OLL skips

-too many N perms, probably about 10

-I only used CPEOLL once, but I got ~10 2GLL cases, about half I actually did a 2 gen alg


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 25, 2014)

57.19, 55.33, 57.84, 1:01.99, 1:07.10, 59.01, 1:01.68, (54.64), (1:08.74), 1:00.89, 1:00.80, 1:00.20, = 1:00.20 soooo close to sub 1


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 25, 2014)

It's been one year since my first competition.

Official sub10 average: 9.61 
4x4: 30.52 single, 37.44 avg
OH: 15.87 avg 

Improvements:
2x2 lol
3x3 11.78 to 9.61, 10.71 to 8.16
4x4 50 to 37, 41 to 30
5x5 1:37 to 1:15, 1:30 to 1:06
OH 26 to 15, 17 to 12


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2014)

1.96 4eva


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 4.87 wut
> 
> B' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B D R2 F R2 B F2 D' R' D2
> 
> ...



What?!



CriticalCubing said:


> Try this and get your new PB
> B2 U2 F R2 B' U F' L2 F R' F' R D B L U L' D'



That's gotta be fake right?



TDM said:


> wat
> 
> Nobody (sensible) counts PBs using other people's scrambles, and that scramble is obviously fake.



That's right.


----------



## NooberCuber (Aug 26, 2014)

10.929 NL pb single yay

D' R B2 L' B D2 F B' R2 U R2 F B2 D2 R2 F' B' U2 

I can't seem to reconstruct it though  lol this was a few days ago
i solve green cross


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2014)

1:30.85 5x5 single, almost PB


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 26, 2014)

not sure if accomplishment or fail, got 11 second f2l in a megaminx solve which is insane for me, I panicked in s2l and it ended up being a 58...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2014)

Average of 12: 1:47.46
1. 1:54.70 R2 u R2 d' F' f u U d' f2 u' l d2 L2 d2 D' L2 U' R' f' r2 f' R2 b d R u B' d R' b' d2 B L B2 l2 L B' U2 R' d' R' U' R2 D2 d' f' F R2 b F2 U' f L B F2 d u' R r2 
2. 1:46.41 f b' l B b' R F' f' d D' r' F R' B2 F2 D2 r D' f' U R2 L B d2 R2 U' d l L' U2 u2 l' f u2 U b L2 d' u' l B2 R2 l' D' d' F u L' f2 D B L b' B d2 u2 U2 l' f2 u 
3. (1:30.85) L' d U2 r2 F2 D f U' D2 F' B L' l' D2 u2 R U' l2 f b U2 f' L' d' b D2 F B' l F2 d' U' D l' F U2 r' R' u r' d' f2 d' D' u B2 F2 r' d2 U R U2 r U2 f L2 f2 b2 R b2 
4. 1:52.78 D2 u U B' b' L2 u2 L' r d f2 b2 d' R2 b2 U f' l2 R u2 U2 R' r' U' d b' d' U2 D2 L2 U l' f2 b' u' b B f' L l' r' u' d' U2 f2 l U' B2 D' f U D' b' D2 F' d f' u' f2 L2 
5. 1:54.77 l b2 B r f d B R f2 L F' U' u' l2 F' r2 U d u2 D' L D' U R' U' r L' R2 d' D' b' R' D U' r' B2 f' D f B' R2 b' U2 D' l' L2 F2 l r' R2 d2 B2 f u f d2 L R u r2 
6. 1:56.10 u b' R' B2 R' D2 F u' D' R B2 f d u' l F B' R' d2 F' r2 B L' U b' U2 L2 R' u' U' R2 F2 U' r f U' u b' R f' B R2 U2 l2 r R' D' F2 f2 b2 B2 l' u2 r' B2 d r' b' F2 U' 
7. 1:33.83 U f' r' b2 l2 f l d f R' u' U' R' D' u2 R' d l L' F' R' r' b R' u2 U' f2 B2 U2 u2 r' B2 D2 U b r' d B r' L' b' f' U d B u U f2 L2 F u2 L u L b' u R2 B2 U2 L 
8. 1:42.61 D2 B2 U f' b' D L2 R2 U2 L d' F' d2 L d' b2 D2 U f b' L2 f2 d l' r2 L' D l2 F f' d' r' D2 b' l2 F' U2 F b2 u2 B F2 D2 l2 d f r2 F' R2 d2 b' B2 f2 D' u b d l d2 b 
9. 1:45.61 L' l' F2 f2 D' L f' u l2 F' d2 D' F f2 D' u f d L F' f' B d' b' L d f2 d f B2 d2 R f r' d' U2 f b2 d2 b2 l' B L r l' b2 u r u2 d F2 d' u2 r2 D b u2 d' l2 u' 
10. (2:18.61) u' D d2 r2 u2 D' B' b' r d L U' D2 F r U2 d u f R2 B D2 u2 U2 F' u2 L' d u2 B u2 B R b' l L2 U' r b' l L' B u2 d' R l' d2 l L b2 F d2 l2 L d2 u2 F' D r' B' 
11. 1:39.94 l2 f' U' l2 F' B2 L' f D2 R2 b' B' F' u D2 r d' L' D2 L2 F' f2 d' F' f' r2 f' B2 u2 r U' L2 l u' r2 l d' f2 D2 F' f U d D' L D' r D' U' r' D R F' r' D2 f' D r2 D l2 
12. 1:47.85 d2 F2 b B' L l F u2 B2 b2 r2 l F f2 R' F' u B2 D' R2 b' r2 F' B U D' b' r' l u' f F' B' b' D2 b2 D' r2 l' R' B u B' R2 d' F2 d2 l2 B b' F' u2 R2 d2 D2 b' u r2 L2 d 

Not PB, but good


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 26, 2014)

2x2 Avg5 PB by .30

2.78 = (2.71) 2.77 2.74 (4.03) 2.83

Four were CLL and one was just orient both faces and PBL. Won't be beating this anytime soon since they were all good cases.

Now PB Avg12

3.70 = (2.71) 2.77 2.74 4.03 2.83 (5.29) 3.73 4.25 4.18 3.70 4.05 4.76


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 26, 2014)

4.22 PB single, lolscramble

```
UU u+1 dU u=0 dd u+3 Ud u+1 dU u-1 Ud u+3 UU u+4 UU u-5 UU u-2 dd     UU
dd d+4 dU d+1 UU d=0 Ud d+4 UU     UU     Ud     dU     UU     dd d-3 Ud
```


----------



## kcl (Aug 26, 2014)

not that good but on cam with shengshou, I'll upload since it's the best I have on cam right now

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-25
avg of 12: 3.73


Time List:
1. 3.61 L U R U R B U L R 
2. 4.75 B' L' U R L' B L U' 
3. 4.32 R' B L' R B' U' L' B' 
4. 2.82 L' R U' B' U' R' U' B' R 
5. 4.01 R' B L R L R' U B U' 
6. (2.58) U' L' B' L B' U B U' 
7. 4.05 U B' U B' R' B L' U' 
8. (5.95) L' R' B' L B U' L' B R' 
9. 3.39 B' R B L' U R' L' B' 
10. 3.36 R U' L B' L' B R' B' 
11. 3.99 R' L' R U' R B R' L U 
12. 2.98 B U R U' R' B L B' R'


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 7.97, 7.60, 9.70, 7.79, (9.84), (7.15), 7.65, 9.17, 9.32, 9.18, 9.82, 7.27 = *8.55*



8.55 average, yet closest solve to 8.55 is 7.93. Nice average, bad luck on counting 9s!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 26, 2014)

7.88 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D U F' D' L2 U' B2 F' R U B' F'


B' R2 U' F2 u
U' R' U R U' R' U' R

^planned in inspection. Can't remember rest, pairing one pair paired the other and had easy last layer.

"Fullstep" PB


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2014)

1:29.07 5x5 PB. 2nd sub 1:30


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2014)

Ran through a group of ~20 3x3x3 competitors in sub 15 minutes. I was one of the scramblers. There were 10 timers I think.
I liked that at some points during this attempt, all cubes were scrambled and all timers were being used by the competitors. It kinda implies that now we are only being "slowed down" by the competitors and we couldn't do much more . I know there are a lot of factors to consider but I was pretty happy since a round of 2x2x2 took place before this and it took us about 15 minutes for one group


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Aug 26, 2014)

3:12.14 7x7 average of 12 PB and 3:09.53 average of 5 PB


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 7.88 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D U F' D' L2 U' B2 F' R U B' F'
> 
> 
> B' R2 U' F2 u
> ...



After what you already have, probably:

R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
y' sledge leaves the knight move rU alg where you insert the pair at the end, then L perm.
y' U R U' R' leaves the L case with long bar on front, short bar on side
y' U2 R U2 R' leaves sexysledge U perm.

LL can be hard to reconstruct, but I would consider the last an easy LL. I'm sure you'll know what you had if you saw it. But is the F2L correct?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 26, 2014)

First 5x5x5 ao100 = 2:09.66, which is sub-official Ao5 PB, which I thought was pretty good for me at the time.

Also:



Spoiler: PB Ao5



*Average of 5: 1:56.72*
1. 1:48.26 r2 f' R2 l2 U b U' F2 R' r B b2 u U d' L2 u2 R B R2 r2 F' b d2 f' F' r' F2 L d' D B2 F' r2 F U' l d2 B2 l2 f2 L' f2 U2 b2 u2 R' u' L d2 u' b2 B2 L2 B2 l d' u' B D2 
2. 2:02.04 R2 u' d' D' F2 B2 U2 f2 B r u' l u' L F' b f' u2 F l2 f d b' R L2 r f B l2 b U u' f' b2 l2 u2 L2 r2 d l2 b2 D' u r' L b2 U l' u' B' D' f' F2 b2 D2 l2 r R f2 r' 
3. (1:44.94) L' B r U2 F' U f2 B R2 D' U r' B' d' r' u2 f2 b U2 l U2 B U2 b u D' f r l d' L' D B' l u2 R f D' B2 U r' d2 B' r F2 l' F' B u2 l f F2 d D l u' d' b2 r F' 
4. (2:02.85) F2 R2 f2 r f' L f b' u2 d' B' F2 d' L2 r2 U2 R2 l2 F2 r' f r d l B' r' l' U B' d U2 l b D d' R' u2 R2 U d u B U D2 f2 U2 B' U l' D2 L' D' b' d2 b2 D' F2 b' f' r 
5. 1:59.85 r' F' R2 r d2 l' b' r2 l' R' L2 f u l' f' b' R' B' f2 U D' r2 D2 L' d' B2 R2 D F' f2 R2 L2 U2 F R' r' D' b' r' R' B2 D r' U2 b D d u' f d D2 b L l2 u d' F' R2 B' F





Spoiler: and PB Ao12



2:08.26, 2:02.77, 2:03.00, 2:04.83, 1:49.97, 2:00.51, 2:03.85, 1:54.31, (2:14.05), 1:59.42, 2:04.86, (1:49.87) = *2:01.18*


----------



## imvelox (Aug 26, 2014)

Philipp Weyer 3x3 5.65 avg5 UWR?

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR

fake?


----------



## KevinG (Aug 26, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Philipp Weyer 3x3 5.65 avg5 UWR?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR
> 
> fake?


No,it isn't a fake.
He has already posted this on speedcubers( a german speedcubing forum) and he is a amazing speedcuber too.He has posted it with a 6.37 avg12


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2014)

Why might it be fake?


----------



## kcl (Aug 26, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Philipp Weyer 3x3 5.65 avg5 UWR?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR
> 
> fake?



Nono he averages like sub 8.


----------



## Torch (Aug 26, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Philipp Weyer 3x3 5.65 avg5 UWR?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR
> 
> fake?



Not fake.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Aug 26, 2014)

Megaminx, first counting sub 1
Average of 5: 1:06.19
1. 1:10.11 
2. 59.52 
3. (1:22.53) 
4. 1:08.95 
5. (58.53)


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 26, 2014)

Torch said:


> Not fake.


wtfff.

Wonder what his avg100 PB is.


----------



## TDM (Aug 26, 2014)

6. 2:25.12 R D L2 B Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw' D B U' B U2 F2 Fw B' L2 B Lw Rw2 U2 Bw' B2 L' R Dw Bw2 Lw2 D R Fw' L2 U D2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 B2 D2 L R' B2 U Bw' Rw U D2 L' Lw Rw' Dw D Fw' R' F Fw2 Bw' R' U L


pb by 20 seconds
AvG edge pairing <3

Best average of 5: 2:40.33
4-8 - 2:47.86 (2:50.69) 2:25.12 2:48.01 (2:23.19)

last three are 2:32.11 Mo3

ok I should probably stop posting PBs until I stop getting them; next solve was 2:36.46...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 26, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Philipp Weyer 3x3 5.65 avg5 UWR?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR
> 
> fake?


That is insane, he might be the second person to get a sub 7 official average and also probably the WR!


----------



## imvelox (Aug 26, 2014)

59.89 5x5 PB single


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 26, 2014)

7.797 3x3 PB ao12


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 26, 2014)

11.58 ao100


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> That is insane, he might be the second person to get a sub 7 official average and also probably the WR!



sorry but i think its fake, no ofense to philipp at all.


----------



## kcl (Aug 26, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> sorry but i think its fake, no ofense to philipp at all.



Dude.. He has a 7.82 official average. Be realistic.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Dude.. He has a 7.82 official average. Be realistic.



I watched pretty much that whole average, he turns extremely fast and he locked up a lot since he was quite nervous. He has the potential to get an average like that.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 26, 2014)

11.956 one handed average of 5 c:


----------



## EMI (Aug 26, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> sorry but i think its fake, no ofense to philipp at all.



He did say it though, it's not someone else who made it up if that's what you're thinking click

Edit: oops, was already posted, whatever.


----------



## TDM (Aug 26, 2014)

Best average of 5: 53.17
4-8 - (51.06) 54.11 52.90 52.49 (1:01.76)

4. 51.06 U' F Fw L' F D' R' B2 R2 F' B Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Uw' D2 B' Uw L' R2 Uw' D R' F Fw B' U2 D' Rw R2 U D B2 Rw' F' Fw' L Rw'
5. 54.11 D B D2 F R Fw2 R U2 D' Fw' U D Rw D' F2 L B2 L Rw' R' D L Rw R2 F' Fw' B2 L' B' U2 Uw2 D2 Fw L' Fw' B D' R' Fw L2
6. 52.90 D' B U2 D R' F' Fw2 L F2 D' Rw R' Uw' Rw R Uw' D2 R B' Uw L F2 Rw R2 Fw D' F2 Rw R U2 Uw' B L F' L2 F' Uw Rw2 F' U2
7. 52.49 Uw R2 Fw' Uw F2 L2 B2 Rw' R B D F2 B2 L Uw' L Rw2 R' D' L' Rw2 Uw' R2 U' Uw L2 Uw2 L2 B2 L2 Rw2 U B Rw F2 Fw2 D' B2 L B'
8. 1:01.76 L Fw B' Rw R2 Uw R F2 Fw2 B2 L2 Rw2 R Fw2 U' L2 U' Uw' L' F Rw2 R D R' Uw2 F Uw' B' U' R' B Rw2 Fw L' Uw2 B' R' F' Fw R2

First three are 52.69 Mo3. Both PBs. OLL parity but EPLL skip (COLL was R perm with F moves done the wrong way) on solve 7, no parity on any of the first three solves.

Best average of 12: 56.08
4-15 - 51.06 54.11 52.90 52.49 1:01.76 (1:07.04) 55.51 1:06.69 1:00.19 55.26 (50.16) 50.87

Mo3: 52.10

13. 55.26 Uw' F2 L2 Rw2 R2 U2 D B L2 R' B' Uw2 L D Fw2 B' L R2 D Fw2 B R B2 D' L B' L' B U L D Fw' Rw F' B D B2 Rw F' U'
14. 50.16 Fw2 D2 F Uw2 R U Uw' L2 D' F' B U2 Rw R Uw' Fw2 Uw' L' U Uw' Rw2 U2 R' B' Rw' Fw' L2 R2 Fw2 L' F' U D2 F' Fw' B L Rw2 B' R
15. 50.87 Rw Uw2 B' Rw B' Uw2 B2 L' Rw R' F D' F U2 Fw Uw2 B Uw2 F B' Rw2 Fw L' Rw' B U2 F Fw' B2 D' Rw D' B Rw R' D Fw2 Rw Fw' B'

Two more PBs.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 26, 2014)

5.91 3x3 single, 3rd sub 6

R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L D L2 D' B L' F' D U

y' R2 D R F L2
R' U2 R
R' F R F' R U' R'
U L' U L y' U' L' U L
U F' U' F U' R U R'
OLL skip
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
alg.cubing.net

45stm/5.91 = 7.61 TPS

Edit: 8.08 avg5, 0.01 from PB 
(11.03), 8.21, 8.16, 7.88, (7.65) = 8.08


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 26, 2014)

EMI said:


> He did say it though, it's not someone else who made it up if that's what you're thinking click
> 
> Edit: oops, was already posted, whatever.



Yeah I thought someone else would have done that...


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-26
avg of 12: 6.74

Time List:
1. 7.28 L' U' L' U B' L' U L U 
2. (9.12) U R' B' L R' L B' R 
3. 7.90 U R U' R U L' R U' B' 
4. 6.15 B R B U' B R' L' B' 
5. 7.05 U' L B' R' B' U' L U 
6. 7.65 B' L' R U' R L' U L U' 
7. 5.45 L' B U B U' B U' R' 
8. (3.35) B R' L' R U' B' U' R 
9. 6.90 R L U R' L B R B' L 
10. 8.10 R L U L R U' R L 
11. 6.17 R' B R' L R' L' U' L' 
12. 4.80 U' L' U B' R' B' R U'


----------



## qaz (Aug 27, 2014)

ridiculous OH single - pb before was 19.11

15.15 D2 R' F2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' B D' B' L B2 U2 B2 D' R U 

y2 
D R' L' y' R U' R' D'
y' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
y2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' 
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2

44 moves/15.15s = 2.90 tps lol

here's a bit nicer solution:
y2
D R' L' y' R U' R' D'
y' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
L' U2 L U' L' U' L 
L U2 L' U2 L' U' L
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'

36 moves with cancellations

also pb mo3 (20.22), ao5 (22.14), and ao12 (24.67)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 27, 2014)

4x4 pb single - 55.57

5th scramble from weekly comp
second sub-1, reduction was around 35 seconds.
I should switch to Yau


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 27, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-26
avg of 12: 44.16

Time List:
1. (39.50) U' D2 L' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw U2 Rw' D F' U' L R' Fw2 Uw' U2 L D' Rw' L2 B2 F U Uw F B Rw' Fw' Uw U' R' F' Uw F B U' B' U' B' 
2. 47.18 R2 B D2 F Fw2 Uw Fw2 R2 F Rw' Uw2 Fw' U' R' B2 D2 B Fw Uw' L' D2 U Rw' B' L' Rw2 B2 Rw' U' D L Uw U2 D' F L' U' Uw2 D' L2 
3. 45.85 U L2 D R2 Fw' L' B2 U2 Rw2 B2 U Uw' R2 L Fw2 B' L D' F' L F' Rw D2 R2 U' F D' U' R' Fw B2 U' F2 B2 L2 Rw F' R Fw' L 
4. 47.58 L' U' Rw' R B F U B' D Fw U Fw' R Uw R Rw U2 B2 Rw' R B2 Uw2 Fw L' Rw' D2 B D2 F' R' D' Fw F2 U D' Uw' F2 U' L Rw2 
5. 41.88 L Fw' D2 B' L R2 Fw' F2 R2 U2 Fw' B2 F' R' Uw Fw' L' F2 Fw B L Rw Uw' R2 L' F Rw Fw' L' D2 Fw D' B' Fw2 Uw Fw F L D2 Uw2 
6. 45.56 Rw D2 R2 U' D' Uw2 L R2 B' R B2 F' Rw2 L R' B2 R' B U B2 D U' L' U' Rw' D' R2 B Fw Uw' L B' D2 B2 Fw' F U' Uw Fw' U 
7. (48.69) F' Uw Rw Uw2 R' B2 L R D2 R' Uw U Rw2 B2 L2 B2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 D' L' Fw2 D2 U2 Fw' Uw' Fw U2 R' B' F' Rw' Uw2 B' D F Rw' D2 R' 
8. 43.09 Uw' B D L2 F' Uw' Fw' D' Rw2 B' D2 F Fw Uw' B2 Rw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 U2 Rw' L2 F2 Fw' B2 R U2 Rw D2 Uw Fw F L2 B U2 D' F B' R Fw' 
9. 40.14 D' Rw2 U' Uw2 Fw F' L2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R2 Fw2 Uw' B F2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' F2 Rw R2 Fw' R' L Fw' U2 B' Fw2 D B' Uw2 L' D2 R' Fw F B2 Uw B' R' 
10. 41.40 Fw2 Rw F' Uw F Fw' Rw Uw2 D2 F' Uw R' F' B' Rw2 R2 Uw B U' Rw2 U D B' D' Rw' U' L2 U' B' Uw' D2 Fw2 L R2 Uw' R2 F2 B R D2 
11. 44.04 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' F2 U Fw2 B2 L2 B Fw' Rw U L Fw' Uw B D' L Fw B' Rw2 D' F2 Uw U2 R' Fw' B2 D' Uw' L' Uw Rw' Fw Uw Fw' L D' 
12. 44.92 U F2 L' F' R Fw2 D Uw' Fw2 L Uw' R B R Rw' U' Rw' R F2 L2 D F B Uw R2 Uw' Fw' U2 Rw F2 Fw2 B2 Uw B Uw D' L' R F' D


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

OH average PB by half a second. 20.17 was PLL skip.

(26.68), (20.17), 24.21, 23.12, 25.46 = 24.26


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 27, 2014)

27. 5.40 D2 R2 U R2 D B2 D B2 R' U L D' R F' R' D' U L2
y' 
D2 U L F' L' d L F' // xcross
U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
d R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

54 moves/5.40=10 TPS wot



Spoiler



ok yeah there's an R R between the 3rd and 4th pairs that cancels out, but 10.00 TPS is so much cooler than 9.81 lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 27, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Philipp Weyer 3x3 5.65 avg5 UWR?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR
> 
> fake?



Holy cow!



XTowncuber said:


> 27. 5.40 D2 R2 U R2 D B2 D B2 R' U L D' R F' R' D' U L2
> y'
> D2 U L F' L' d L F' // xcross
> U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
> ...


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2014)

wtf, on 55mm zhanchi

Average of 5: 7.96
1. 6.91 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 B D2 L2 B2 R B' F' L' F2 U' B L D' 
2. (10.64) L B2 F2 D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R B' L2 R' F2 D L2 U' B2 D 
3. 8.76 U' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R' B' D R2 F2 D L2 U2 R 
4. (6.61) U2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B L' R' U R' B2 F' R F2 
5. 8.21 L2 B2 L' D2 L R F2 D2 R' U2 B' U2 R' B2 R' D U2 R B2 U2 

Average of 12: 8.91
1. 8.08 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R U' L2 F2 L' D' U' B' D' U2 
2. 9.03 B2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' F D L2 D2 L2 F L U 
3. 9.77 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 F' D2 L' D2 B R2 F L F U L2 B2 
4. 9.66 F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 L' R' D2 B2 R2 D' F' U L D' B' F2 D2 L' F' 
5. 10.46 U' B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F L' U2 B U2 F D U2 F2 
6. 9.10 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B' L2 R U' R2 F2 L' R' D F R 
7. 7.93 L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B L2 U B' D2 U' B' L' R2 B D F' 
8. 9.36 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F' D' B R F' U R2 B2 F2 D' 
9. 6.91 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 B D2 L2 B2 R B' F' L' F2 U' B L D' 
10. (10.64) L B2 F2 D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R B' L2 R' F2 D L2 U' B2 D 
11. 8.76 U' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R' B' D R2 F2 D L2 U2 R 
12. (6.61) U2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B L' R' U R' B2 F' R F2


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 27, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-26
avg of 5: 7.06

Time List:
1. 6.78 D' B2 L' B' R2 D' F' U B R' U2 L2 F R2 F D2 R2 L2 F' R2 B' 
2. 7.09 D' F R2 D L U' F2 U2 B R U2 R' F2 L B2 R2 D2 R L B2 
3. 7.31 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F R2 B D2 R2 D2 U B' U L D U R' U F2 R2 
4. (7.83) B' L' U F R' D F' L' B2 U B' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F B L2 B 
5. (5.60) U2 B D2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' L' B2 U' R B U' R' D

Why can I not sub 7?


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.45
1. (12.10) D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 B' U2 F R' D2 B' U B' L2 D2 R' D' B 
2. 8.95 B2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 U F L' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 F' R2 
3. 7.25 B R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 B U2 L' R U' L2 R F2 R' D' F2 R 
4. (6.66) L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D B D2 R U' L2 F' L F' L2 F' 
5. 9.14 R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 D F2 R2 B R' B U2 F U B2 L2 F U2

9.14 had >2 seconds of lockups on LL, next solve had a pop.

Why is 55m Zhanchi so good????


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 27, 2014)

cross on orange cuz why not

umber of times: 50/50
best time: 12.31
worst time: 21.70

current avg5: 16.48 (σ = 3.04)
best avg5: 14.49 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 16.99 (σ = 2.21)
best avg12: 15.32 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 16.16 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 16.21


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Why is 55*m* Zhanchi so good????



Wow, you could have track races on that thing, must be huge

Loljk nice job though. My 55mm zhanchi sucks, the corners always scratch me and it locks up all the time. Probably just because I haven't had it for too long.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 27, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I'm sure you'll know what you had if you saw it. But is the F2L correct?



The most logical F2L for me leaves bad LL. None of yours feel familiar. Thanks for trying, you might have found mine as my memory sucks so I have no idea


----------



## Cubeologist (Aug 27, 2014)

First sub-20 Ao5!

1. 20.44 D2 R' D' F2 B' U2 B D2 L D R2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 U D2 
2. 18.39 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U F2 D U R2 B' R' B2 L' D F' U' F2 U B' 
3. (23.26) U B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L' U' F U' R2 F R' D2 F' D R 
4. 19.57 L2 D2 F U2 B L2 F2 L2 B D2 U' L2 B U' L' R' B' U' F R2 U 
5. (18.24) R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F U B L' B' R' F' L2 R2 B2 D


----------



## ottozing (Aug 27, 2014)

Dat LL


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2014)

OH Average of 50: 21.40


Spoiler



1. 19.32 
2. 18.29 
3. 21.58 
4. 21.70 
5. 20.32 
6. 24.26 
7. 22.85 
8. 23.17 
9. 20.37 
10. 19.56 
11. (28.14) 
12. 19.58 
13. 24.71 
14. 20.76 
15. (27.70) 
16. 20.48 
17. 24.34 
18. 22.07 
19. 19.96 
20. 22.07 
21. 18.87 
22. (17.83) 
23. (17.15) 
24. 20.15 
25. 20.32 
26. 19.91 
27. 21.99 
28. 20.53 
29. 25.56 
30. 20.57 
31. 21.39 
32. 23.44 
33. 18.57 
34. 25.74 
35. 25.24 
36. 22.69 
37. 21.10 
38. (17.58) 
39. 18.93 
40. (27.02) 
41. 24.46 
42. 18.38 
43. 22.10 
44. 20.37 
45. 23.27 
46. 20.32 
47. 22.79 
48. 19.72 
49. 21.68 
50. 18.00


----------



## GG (Aug 27, 2014)

ottozing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8JHDkM2PbA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Dat LL



UWR?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 27, 2014)

GG said:


> UWR?


No, There have been multiple sub 8s.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2014)

OH Session average: 21.77


Spoiler



1. 19.32 
2. 18.29 
3. 21.58 
4. 21.70 
5. 20.32 
6. 24.26 
7. 22.85 
8. 23.17 
9. 20.37 
10. 19.56 
11. (28.14) 
12. 19.58 
13. 24.71 
14. 20.76 
15. (27.70) 
16. 20.48 
17. 24.34 
18. 22.07 
19. 19.96 
20. 22.07 
21. 18.87 
22. (17.83) 
23. (17.15) 
24. 20.15 
25. 20.32 
26. 19.91 
27. 21.99 
28. 20.53 
29. 25.56 
30. 20.57 
31. 21.39 
32. 23.44 
33. 18.57 
34. 25.74 
35. 25.24 
36. 22.69 
37. 21.10 
38. (17.58) 
39. 18.93 
40. (27.02) 
41. 24.46 
42. 18.38 
43. 22.10 
44. 20.37 
45. 23.27 
46. 20.32 
47. 22.79 
48. 19.72 
49. 21.68 
50. 18.00 
51. 22.84 
52. 18.80 
53. 24.70 
54. 23.17 
55. 19.55 
56. 19.42 
57. 23.40 
58. 22.71 
59. 22.18 
60. 25.11 
61. 21.06 
62. (27.51) 
63. 23.17 
64. 20.29 
65. 20.05 
66. (17.51) 
67. 24.25 
68. 21.94 
69. 18.29 
70. 25.92 
71. 25.31 
72. 23.61 
73. 21.15 
74. 21.80 
75. 18.20 
76. 23.80 
77. 25.74 
78. 20.83 
79. 21.79 
80. 24.32 
81. 20.43 
82. (15.84) 
83. 21.92 
84. 25.42 
85. 22.17 
86. 21.27 
87. 21.28 
88. 21.65 
89. 24.18 
90. 25.38 
91. (29.43) 
92. 22.37 
93. 23.48 
94. 20.87 
95. 18.13 
96. 22.28 
97. 21.64 
98. 20.58 
99. 18.56 
100. 23.17



My hand is basically dead now. No more cubing today.


----------



## imvelox (Aug 27, 2014)

2:36.38 7x7 single, not PB


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 27, 2014)

7.48 avg5 a few days ago

(6.31), 8.12, (10.11), 6.97, 7.36

xcross + oll skip, nl, vnl, zbll, nl


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2014)

(6.09) D2 B U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 B U' B F2 R' B R' F' D2 L2 U 

y D L D' L' U R'
U' R' U R L' U L
U y L' U L U' L' U L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R'
F R U R' U' F'
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'

8.7 tps

E: wtf 55mm zhanchi

Average of 12: 8.34
1. 6.73 L2 B F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' D' R F2 R F' D F2 D2 B L' 
2. 8.38 U2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 F2 D' L' D F2 L' U F' D' B2 
3. 8.23 R U2 L D2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 L U2 F U' B2 D' U2 F' L U R2 B 
4. 9.02 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 R' D' B L B F' D U B2 
5. 9.35 F' D2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D L2 R2 B D2 L U B R' D 
6. 7.84 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L U2 R2 U' B2 R F U' B L2 F' D' L B' 
7. 7.64 R2 B' U' R2 U2 D' B2 L' B D' L2 F R2 F U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' 
8. 8.92 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F R D' L D2 R2 U' F' U R 
9. (9.69) R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B D2 F' R U B' R2 D' U2 L 
10. (6.09) D2 B U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 B U' B F2 R' B R' F' D2 L2 U 
11. 8.55 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U2 R' D' R U' 
12. 8.69 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 L' R' F' L' B F2 U F' U'


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-27
avg of 12: 9.63

Time List:
1. 8.56 U L' R' L' R' U' B L' R' 
2. (5.76) L' U' B' R' U R U' B' R' 
3. (16.02) B' U' R' U' R' U' L' U' L 
*4. 10.22 L U' R' L U L' R' U R 
5. 7.28 B' L' R' U B R' U R B 
6. 7.24 U' R' L' B' U' R B' L B 
7. 8.28 U' R' U L U L' U L' U R 
8. 7.12 L' B' R B' U' R' L' R U' *
9. 13.07 L R L R L R B R 
10. 9.53 B R U' L B U B' R' 
11. 9.38 L' B U' B' U R L B' 
12. 15.60 U' B R' L U' L R B

*7.60 Ao5
7.55 Mo3*

also 12.10 Ao100


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 27, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-27
avg of 5: 7.53

Time List:
1. 6.86 R B2 U D2 B R' U L' F' U R' B2 L F2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 
2. (6.05) R2 B L F D R B R2 F D L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 
3. 6.88 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' D L B2 L D R D B2 U 
4. 8.85 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B L R2 B' D2 L R2 B' F2 R' 
5. (11.19) D R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 D2 R F2 L' F' L2 B2 L D U L

I hate my life.


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2014)

feet

9. 2:00.45+ U2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 U L2 D2 L' U B' R2 D' U L B' F U'

Annoyingly, before the solve, I started the timer when the cube was scrambled and I wasn't ready, so I had to stop the timer and delete that time, which also deleted the scramble. I then timed the solve anyway, not thinking I'd get a PB... LL was F U R U' R' F' U2.

2:31.64 Ao5

5. 2:38.55 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D' U' R2 U2 F D2 R' U R D B2 R' F L2 U2
6. 2:24.39+ U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D U2 L F' U' B2 U2 B2 U B' D'
7. 2:31.97 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 B R2 F' L D L2 B2 R' U2 B2
8. 2:49.20 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' L' F R2 D R2 F' R U' R L2 U'
9. 2:02.45+ U2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 U L2 D2 L' U B' R2 D' U L B' F U'


Best average of 5: 2:22.24
6-10 - 2:24.39 2:31.97 (2:49.20) (2:02.45) 2:10.35

2:18.21 Mo3
9. 2:02.45 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 U L2 D2 L' U B' R2 D' U L B' F U'
10. 2:10.35 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 L F U2 R2 F2 R' U2 B D' F' L
11. 2:41.83 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L' B' D U' R2 F' R2 D' U2 F'

Best average of 12: 2:35.19
5-16 - 2:38.55 2:24.39 2:31.97 2:49.20 (2:02.45) 2:10.35 2:41.83 (3:12.62) 2:37.92 2:29.41 2:40.63 2:47.65
Faster than my PB single before this session

15 puzzle between feet solves

(91), (62), 67, 65, 64 = 65.333
Movecount PB Ao5


----------



## CHJ (Aug 27, 2014)

first sub6 clock solve, 5.98 PB very lucky

(4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4) / (5) / (-4) / (1) / (5) / (6) / dUdd


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 27, 2014)

Average of 12: 8.83
1. 8.03 R L' F U F2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F 
2. 9.44 L' D L D' L D2 F2 U' F B2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D 
3. 8.78 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' D' B2 R B' L B2 F' L' D 
4. 8.92 D L F2 R B D2 B' D' L B R2 F2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 L2 
5. 8.17 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B L2 U2 R F' D2 B' L2 B2 D' L' U' B' 
6. 8.81 B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 L D L2 R2 U B' D2 R D R2 
7. (7.56) B U2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 L U2 F L B D L2 R2 U B 
8. 10.24 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L D' U F D U B F2 R F2 
9. 8.36 U2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 F D2 L' B2 U' R2 B L' B2 L' B' 
10. (11.18) D2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 B R F2 L2 U' B R' F2 R' D2 B2 
11. 8.85 B2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 D L2 B R2 B D2 R' F' R' D' L B2 U 
12. 8.74 U B2 U L2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F' L D B U L2 B F2 R' D 

on cam, worth uploading?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 27, 2014)

CHJ said:


> first sub6 clock solve, 5.98 PB very lucky
> 
> (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4) / (5) / (-4) / (1) / (5) / (6) / dUdd



Nice 

I got 6.08 because of an awkward y2


----------



## GG (Aug 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Average of 12: 8.83
> 1. 8.03 R L' F U F2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F
> 2. 9.44 L' D L D' L D2 F2 U' F B2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D
> 3. 8.78 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' D' B2 R B' L B2 F' L' D
> ...



why not?


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 28, 2014)

2x2 Avg12: 3.52

4.04 3.31 2.77 3.75 2.74 3.38 (5.26) 2.66 4.33 4.28 3.90 (2.66)


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 28, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.51
1. 2.97 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R' 
2. 2.68 R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U R' 
3. 3.20 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 
4. 4.00 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R U R' U R' U2 R' U2 
5. 4.38 U R' U R' U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 
6. 3.58 R' U R' U R U2 R U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R 
7. 3.50 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R U' R 
8. 3.38 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' 
9. 3.94 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 
10. 3.45 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U R U R' U' R U' R U' R2 U' R 
11. (4.91) U' R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' 
12. (1.80) U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U' R U 

yay


----------



## SpicyOranges (Aug 28, 2014)

7.97 wat
B U2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D B' L' U L2 R B2 F' L' R'

x2 y //inspection
D L B R' F R D2 //Cross
R U' R' 
y U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' 
y R U' R' U' F' U' F 
U2 y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R //F2L
y f R U R' U' f' U2 //LL
Dat 7 move LL doe


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-27
> avg of 5: 7.53
> 
> Time List:
> ...



lol. This is just entertaining now.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 28, 2014)

I generally average 13 or 14. I just got this Ao12:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-27
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 11.879
worst: 15.771

mean of 3
current: 13.631 (σ = 1.50)
best: 12.186 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 5
current: 13.783 (σ = 1.15)
best: 12.326 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 13.294 (σ = 1.24)
best: 13.294 (σ = 1.24)

Average: 13.294 (σ = 1.24)
Mean: 13.383

Time List:
1. 12.056 U F2 B' L2 U D R' F2 D B' L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 B D2 
2. 12.623 D B' U B' R' D F' D R B' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 L2 B2 
3. 11.879 F' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 L2 D F D R2 B' D B2 L' D' L2 
4. 14.914 F' L2 U' B R2 L F2 D B' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 
5. 12.298 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R D' F D2 L B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' 
6. 15.771 R' B2 D' B' R' L' D B D2 F' U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 
7. 12.703 F R2 L' D' F2 B U' F' R' F2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 
8. 12.582 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 R' U' L D2 L2 D L R' D2 F' 
9. 14.875 L' B2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 D F D2 U' L D' B L 
10. 12.013 L' U2 D B' U R' D' B2 U' F B2 U2 L' B2 R L' U2 L F2 R 
11. 13.891 L2 F B2 U R2 B' R L2 D' L' D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' 
12. 14.989 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' D' R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L'



Pretty cool. I guess I'm really getting better.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 28, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> I generally average 13 or 14. I just got this Ao12: 13.29


You average 13-14, and a 13.3 AO12 is good for you?? Umm... if 13.29 AO12 is your PB, I would hazard a guess that you do not average 13-14.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-28
avg of 12: 11.33

Time List:
1. 10.33 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B L' D' U B2 L2 F' D' U2 R 
2. (9.17) D2 R2 B L2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 R2 U B' F' L2 F' L F 
3. 12.81 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R U' L B2 D' L' B 
4. 12.91+ D L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D L2 F R2 D' L U F R2 D' R F' 
5. 10.41 R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B F D' L B R' B L2 
6. (16.04) R U2 L' D2 L' U2 L U2 R' U2 R B' L U' L2 R' D' F' U2 R' F' 
7. 11.25 R2 L2 B R B2 R' L' D B L2 U' D L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 
8. 12.20 R2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B' R' F' D L' F U' L' U2 R 
9. 10.89 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L' B U R' D2 U2 R' D2 F U R 
10. 10.17 D2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D L' B2 U F L B' D2 L 
11. 11.52 R2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 L' U L F' D U2 L R U' L' 
12. 10.83 D B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F R2 F R D' L U2 F2 D2 U

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 28, 2014)

PB avg12 by 0.04

8.54, 8.11, 8.74, 9.02, 8.26, 8.06, 8.56, 9.10, 9.20, 9.86, (10.30), (7.60) = *8.75*

Nice F2Ls. 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.75
1. 8.54 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 F' U' B2 D F R U' L U' F' 
2. 8.11 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' B' D2 R F2 D2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 
3. 8.74 B R' L2 D R' U' D L D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 
4. 9.02 R F2 L' F B2 L2 D B2 D R B2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L' 
5. 8.26 B2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B U' B D' B' R F D2 R' B 
6. 8.06 D B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D R' F D U R U2 F' U2 L D' 
7. 8.56 R2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 R D2 L' U2 R D' B2 D' R B' R2 F R' D2 
8. 9.10 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' R2 F' D' U B' D' L' B' F' 
9. 9.20 D2 F U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 L B' D' F D U L2 F R' F 
10. 9.86 U' F2 D U B2 R2 D2 U R2 B' U L' U2 B' L R U' R D' B 
11. (10.30) D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B D2 L' D' B2 F2 L' F L' D L' 
12. (7.60) U2 R' F2 R' U2 R D2 L' D2 R2 B2 F U' L U2 F U' L F' L


----------



## Tanisimo (Aug 28, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-28
avg of 5: 6.87

Time List:
1. (5.12) L' B' U' R' L B U' L' 
2. 5.29 R B U R U' B U R' U' 
3. 7.34 B R U B U R' B' R 
4. (9.38) L R L' B U' L' R U R' 
5. 7.96 U L B' R U R' U' L U

soconsistent. hopefully my SS skewb arrives tomorrow. also 7.64 avg12.


----------



## imvelox (Aug 28, 2014)

(lingao) clock 12.69 avg5


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2014)

11. 50.02 B' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R' U2 R2 Uw L Fw B2 L2 R2 F' Fw' Rw2 U Uw D Rw R Fw' Uw2 B2 L2 D' B2 Rw' D2 Fw2 U' Uw' Fw' B2 Rw2 F2 B2 D2 L B'

This made me angry... I spent about 5 seconds trying to and failing to recognise OLL, doing f R U R' U' f' thinking I didn't know the OLL only to be left with F triple sexy F' COLL (so the normal OLL would've been OLLCP... and I can usually recognise that OLLCP in less than a second on 3x3). PLL parity, Ub with the bar on F, which is my worst U perm, and I locked up a lot. This should've been sub-40, but instead I didn't even get my second sub-50...


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 28, 2014)

36.74 4x4 single with a sloppy 3x3 part, first fast 4x4 solve in ages


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 28, 2014)

Pyraminx Pbs
4.35 ao5
5.89 ao12
6.78 ao100


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Aug 28, 2014)

7x7

3:02.46, 3:01.95, 3:01.82 = 3:02.08 mo3 PB

I still don't have a sub 3 single


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2014)

Best average of 5: 2:32.33
2-6 - 2:26.81 (2:21.27) (2:42.83) 2:42.79 2:27.38

2:26.29 Mo3

1. 2:30.78 Rw F Bw' B Dw2 Bw2 Dw Lw' Uw' Dw R D2 Bw B L U2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw' Bw2 Lw B2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 R' Uw' Lw2 R U' Rw' U2 L2 U2 L2 Rw2 Fw Bw2 B' L R2 Uw' D2 F2 B2 U' Uw' D Rw2 Dw' F L Fw' R' U R Dw2 Lw' U'
2. 2:26.81 Uw' Fw' B U' F Rw2 U F2 Uw2 Dw2 L' Rw2 R Bw' Dw D Bw2 Lw2 F' L Lw' R2 U' D' Lw2 Bw2 U Uw Dw D2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 U' Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Bw' L' Rw2 Uw2 R2 D2 R D R F D' Lw' D Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw R2 Fw R2 Fw2 U
3. 2:21.27 F U' B' Uw2 L B' U2 D Fw2 L' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 D2 Lw' D Lw Uw Dw2 Fw' R2 Dw2 D2 R' U Bw2 U Bw Uw2 B' Lw' D' Lw2 F' L' Fw' Bw R' D R2 F' Dw' Lw R2 U Lw' R Fw Bw Rw2 B L2 U' D Fw2 B Dw2 L Fw Uw'


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2014)

9. 10.28 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L' D2 R2 B L2 F2 D' R' L U'

Fullstep, Rubik's speedcube...

x2 // Inspection
L' U F R' D L D // Cross (7/7) (accidental EO)
R U' R' L' U' L R' U' R // F2L-1 (9/16)
U' L' U2 L U2 R U R' // F2L-2 (8/24)
L' U L // F2L-3 (3/27)
L U L' U' L U L' // F2L-4 (7/34)
r U R' U' L' U l F' // COLL (8/42)
R' [r M'] U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (9/51)

51/10.28 = 4.96 TPS.


----------



## kcl (Aug 28, 2014)

1:18 5x5 with an LL skip.. Wtf?


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 28, 2014)

23.40 D U2 Fw Uw' D' F' B D2 L2 Rw Uw' L2 B F Uw2 L' Fw' D U Fw' U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2 Uw' L2 D2 Rw2 D F' Rw2 B2 Rw' F R2 U2 Rw B D2 

gj

e: lol consistent...

Average of 12: 33.07
1. (23.40) D U2 Fw Uw' D' F' B D2 L2 Rw Uw' L2 B F Uw2 L' Fw' D U Fw' U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2 Uw' L2 D2 Rw2 D F' Rw2 B2 Rw' F R2 U2 Rw B D2 
2. 36.57 D' B' L Uw L D2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 F L2 Fw Rw' Fw2 F' U2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' Uw2 L2 U' Fw B' R Rw' L2 D F' U F2 Rw' R' B' D2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 
3. 35.12 Uw R Uw' Rw' U Fw' L2 D L Uw R2 D R B2 D Uw B2 R F2 Fw' B Rw R' U2 D2 L' Rw2 F2 U' L2 U2 D2 R' Uw2 B2 Uw B2 D2 Uw2 B2 
4. 29.36 R' L2 D' F' U' R2 U' L F2 L' R Rw' B' R' D F' Rw2 F U' B2 D2 L2 B' F' R' F' U2 L2 U' Rw' Uw L' Rw' Fw L' Uw' B2 U' L F2 
5. 35.03 Rw' R' Fw B2 D B' Rw R' L' F Uw2 Rw B2 U2 Rw B L' Uw' R' L Uw2 Rw B R2 D' U2 Uw2 F Uw F R' F Fw U' Uw2 D2 B2 L Rw U 
6. 36.04 Fw2 U F2 B2 U' L Uw2 D2 Rw R D Rw' L F2 Uw U2 Rw L' D' L2 F' U' L B Uw' L2 R Uw B F2 Uw' F' Fw2 Rw2 D R F2 Fw R2 Rw 
7. 29.86 Fw D2 Uw' F' Rw' U2 F' U2 B Fw' Rw2 L' Fw' Rw Uw2 B' Uw' U R2 Fw' F' Uw' F2 Rw' R D2 R2 B F U2 L R D F2 D' F2 Fw Rw B F2 
8. 33.69 L D' Uw' R' B L' Uw' Fw2 U' Uw' R D B' L' F L D' Rw2 D2 R' Uw Fw' R2 L2 U' D2 L' R F Uw2 U' D' R2 Rw2 L2 D' Uw Fw' L2 D2 
9. 36.44 U' B U2 L F2 U Fw L' F' L2 B2 Fw2 R' Uw' L Fw2 L' B2 L R B2 Rw2 B Fw R2 U2 Fw' B' U' Fw2 L R' D B2 D R2 D' Rw' Uw' Fw' 
10. (36.85) L' Rw' D Rw2 B F2 U' D F' Rw2 R Fw2 F' L2 D2 U' Uw' F2 U2 Rw2 B' Rw2 B' L Rw2 D Rw F' R' Rw' B Rw' R2 L' Uw2 F U' Fw' D' Uw' 
11. 31.57 R' D' Uw2 R' L' Fw2 F D2 U' F U L2 F2 B' L2 B2 R' F R U Fw F Rw L' D' R Uw L2 U' L2 Uw2 F' B2 Uw2 Fw' U' B2 F L2 D2 
12. 27.03 Rw' U' Rw B' L' B' Uw' D2 U2 F2 Uw' Rw2 R2 U2 D' R Uw2 Rw' B2 R2 F B D2 U2 Fw D' R2 B' Rw' D' F' Rw' F L' Uw2 U' R' Uw' B2 Fw' 

3 counting 36s, 3 counting sub-30s... wow

E: on cam: 22.85 F2 R U2 B2 R' B2 U' D' L2 F D' Uw2 L2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw' D2 B R U' R2 U B D' F R F' U R' Uw L' D' L' F L' R' D L' F2


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2014)

10.31 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R' D' U L B F L B' D2 F2

~1.5 seconds to recognise a V perm  Recognition (and lookahead) are hard on a tiled cube...

E: 9.74 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 U B' L2 U R2 U2 R F' R D'

Not bad for a Rubik's Brand 
LL was [AUF?] M' U M U2 M' U M.

E2: 9.79 R2 L2 F D L2 D' R' U2 B' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 D F2 U2 L2 D
fullstep, COLL -> EPLL2

What's weird is I average 15 with this cube, but get so many sub-11s... probably 6 or 7 within the 50 solves I've done on it. These two were my first sub-10s though... and they were within four solves.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 28, 2014)

1:46.99 u' U2 F' B' r2 D2 u2 B' f U D f' d' l d R2 L2 F' d2 D' U b' B' F2 d2 U2 B2 b F2 U D R l2 F' R d R f2 l2 u r' b2 L b l2 f2 R B u2 R' L U' b l2 f2 b l u F' f2 

Not PB, but my second forced LL skip, finishing F2L with [U' R U, L] U2 (last time it was [x U' R U, L'] which makes it even weirder)

Having trouble reconstructing, but found a different LL with just 2 corners twisted. Hmmmmm


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 28, 2014)

yaaay on cam

Average of 5: 7.91
1. 8.37 D2 B U2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B L2 F2 U R D R B' L F' U' L2 R 
2. 7.38 R2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 F' L F2 L' D R2 D B R' U2 
3. 7.99 B' L2 F D2 B L2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 R F' U B2 D2 U2 B' D' R' U2 
4. (6.93) F2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 U R F D L F U2 F' L2 
5. (10.38) D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L' U' B' L' D2 R' F L D' F


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 1:18 5x5 with an LL skip.. Wtf?



What do you average?


----------



## kcl (Aug 28, 2014)

Iggy said:


> What do you average?



probably like 1:50, I happened to be doing well that session so more like 1:40. The whole solve was fairly easy and flowed really well.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2014)

number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:03.76

best avg5: 1:07.97
1:08.84, (1:07.04), 1:07.69, (1:09.75), 1:07.38

best avg12: 1:09.02
1:07.03, (1:17.49), (1:03.76), 1:10.14, 1:10.47, 1:14.06, 1:07.77, 1:08.84, 1:07.04, 1:07.69, 1:09.75, 1:07.38

avg25: 1:13.63 (σ = 5.56)

previous pbs were 1:11 avg5 and 1:13 avg12. The single is my 2nd or third best ever. Unbelievable that my times have dropped 25s in 1 year.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> previous pbs were 1:11 avg5 and 1:13 avg12. The single is my 2nd or third best ever. Unbelievable that my times have dropped 25s in 1 year.



You're improving way too quickly :O

ps. I love your sig


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 29, 2014)

4x4 PB average of 5: 34.66

Times: 33.90, (36.05), (32.62), 34.40, 35.68

Finally sub-35!


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-28
avg of 12: 8.89


Time List:
1. 9.33 F' U D2 L F2 R F U D' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 B 
2. 8.71 U F' U' R' F' D R2 L' B2 D' F' L2 F B2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 
3. 8.25 R2 U2 D F L D L B L D' B' R2 D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 U2 D2 
4. 8.52 L2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' B' D2 B2 L' U' F D R B' 
5. 9.52 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' F' U2 B R2 D' U2 L' D L2 
6. (13.43) L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 D' F' U2 L B' D' U R2 F' R' D2 
7. 7.96 B' L2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 F U' R F' U L' B' U2 L D2 U 
8. 8.46 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 D R D' F L2 B' L2 F2 U' F' R 
9. 8.63 D' L' D L' B' D2 R D B' U R2 B' L2 F' R2 B D2 R2 L2 F2 
10. 10.28 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 R' B' R D F D2 B2 L B2 U 
11. 9.22 B' R2 F' L D B' L' B L' U F2 R L U2 F2 L' F2 D2 B2 R D2 
12. (7.91) U2 F R2 D L F R' B D R F D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R2

stackmat on cam, I realized I didn't have sub 9 on cam so I took care of it


----------



## qaz (Aug 29, 2014)

pretty good

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-28
avg of 5: 10.50

Time List:
1. 10.53 L2 B' R U2 F B L2 B2 R' D' L2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 
2. (10.10) U' B U D' F B2 L B' D' R' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 
3. (DNF(14.10)) F U2 F U2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F D L R B L U2 R D2 F2 R' 
4. 10.62 F' D2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 R B2 L' B L2 F' D' U R' U2 
5. 10.36 B D2 L D L U2 F2 B R U D F2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U L2


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 29, 2014)

wtf, just noticed this avg5 from earlier, fml

Average of 5: 31.18
1. 27.03 
2. 38.15 
3. (38.95)  
4. 28.37 
5. (22.85) 

ug

Edit: 

*Average of 12: 30.98*
1. 30.04 D2 L2 Uw2 B L2 Fw2 F L' Rw D Rw' L R2 Uw L2 B2 L' R' F' B Fw R2 Fw Uw' B' D' L Uw2 Rw' D U2 R2 D' B' Uw' U' F2 L D2 Rw 
2. 30.97 F' L2 F' U' Uw2 R' Rw' Fw D2 Uw Fw L' F2 R' Fw2 L' D U' L B Uw2 Fw2 D' L2 U L D2 Fw2 F' U' B L2 D2 L2 R Rw Uw2 B' Uw2 F 
3. (34.74) R2 Uw Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 Uw F' D' B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 D' F L2 R2 U2 R B' U' R Rw2 Fw2 F Uw' U' B' Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 B' R' Uw Rw' Fw R' B' F 
4. 30.97 R2 D Uw Rw2 U' Fw' Uw B L2 Rw Uw2 U Rw B2 U' L U2 L2 Uw' Rw' D Fw2 U' R Fw F' Uw Fw Uw' F D2 R' L Rw U' B L2 Fw2 L' D' 
5. (29.26) F Uw' B' R B2 F Uw D' B2 Fw Uw U2 D R Uw' B2 L B2 Uw D R' Rw L2 D2 Fw L Fw' R Fw2 U2 L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw B2 Rw F' U D' 
6. 30.12 Fw U' Rw2 F L Rw Uw2 F B L' Rw' Fw L' D L Fw' Uw' L2 B2 Rw B2 D' U Uw Rw2 D2 Fw' F Uw Rw' F B' R2 F2 D Rw2 B R2 Rw D2 
7. 30.75 Fw D' Rw U2 D2 F' Fw R2 Fw2 F Uw Rw R' Uw2 U' F' U' B Rw Fw B2 Rw2 F Rw2 B Fw2 D2 F' Fw2 D2 B2 R Uw Fw' B D2 B' L R2 F 
8. 31.31 F' Uw2 U F2 Fw' Rw2 D Uw L U2 F' R2 Fw Uw' L F2 B2 Rw2 L' Uw L' F B' L2 U B' Fw2 D U' Uw2 Rw2 D2 B F2 R' F' L F Uw L' 
9. 33.18 D R2 F2 B R B2 Rw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' U' D' R F2 Rw Uw' U' B2 Rw Fw2 Uw' L2 R' B' Uw' R2 D' F Uw' Fw' F B2 L' R2 Rw2 B L' Rw D' 
10. 29.44 F' Fw2 D R' F D2 L2 B2 D2 Uw' Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 U2 R2 B R2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' Rw' F' Rw' U2 Fw F2 D' R' F' B Uw R2 B2 U L2 
11. 32.57 Rw' R' Uw R L2 Fw R2 L' Fw F2 R Fw2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw U' L2 Fw' U2 F' U L2 Rw' U Uw2 R Uw2 B2 U Fw R2 Uw2 L U' B F' U' B' R2 
12. 30.41 U2 Rw B' L Fw2 B Uw' L U D Rw Fw L2 Uw F L' F Uw Rw Fw' D2 B' Fw' F2 Uw L' Uw' Fw U' F' D' U' L2 Rw Fw R2 U2 Uw' B Rw2 

Incredibly consistent... wow

Double edit: Progress

number of times: *204/204*
best time: 22.85
worst time: 46.12

current mo3: 31.85 (σ = 2.09)
*best mo3: 27.74 (σ = 4.61)*



Spoiler



Mean of 3: 27.74
1. 28.37 
2. 22.85 
3. 32.01 F Fw' Uw F2 Rw' Uw2 D' F2 B2 D R2 B2 F' Uw' B2 F2 Uw' D Fw F R Rw B Rw2 L2 R2 F Rw' Fw2 F2 Uw U F' U' F' D' L Fw Uw F' 
lolwat



current avg5: 31.85 (σ = 2.09)
*best avg5: 30.00 (σ = 1.85)*

current avg12: 33.45 (σ = 3.29)
*best avg12: 30.80 (σ = 1.27)*

current avg25: 32.59 (σ = 2.46)
*best avg25: 31.69 (σ = 1.80)*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 29, 2014)

10.14 avg of 5 w/ 9.65 mo3

10.44, 10.55, *10.71, DNF, 9.65, 10.05, 9.24*

Wasn't unexpected. Next stop sub-10.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 29, 2014)

last scramble: D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 R' D' L2 U B' L D' B' F' L2

F' L B' R F' D R' D' // XXCross
U R U R' y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' r U R' U' M U R U' R' // COLL (I don't know a good adjacent 2flip alg)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // U-Perm

52/8.49 = 6.12 tps :O

Pretty much no pause in the whole solve except in the middle of the COLL alg

Part of an 11.65 ao12 which is nice (not PB)

12.84 ao50, first 25 was 12.08...............


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2014)

3.938, 42 moves, 10.665 TPS.

5 1 3 11\6 8 4 12\0 10 7 2\9 14 13 15

D2L2U2LDRURLRDL2DR2U3LDR2UL2D2RU2L2D2RULU

E: (11.357), 12.326, 12.400, (12.839), 11.654 = 12.126
TPS PB Ao5.

E2: 10.42 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 F R' D2 L' D2 L2 D F2 D F
Sub-5 F2L, dot OLL diag swap PLL...


----------



## Tanisimo (Aug 29, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-29
avg of 5: 5.81

Time List:
1. 6.28 B' L' R' L' B' U' B' R' B R' 
2. (8.35) U' B R B' R L' B' R U 
3. 5.42 B L B U' B' R' L' R' 
4. (5.24) U B L' R B' L' U' B' 
5. 5.74 R' B R' B' L B' U' L' U'

Shengshou with LanLan balls and springs is amazing. <3


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2014)

8.87 OH single

R B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 F' L D2 B L2 B' L' F D' 
OLL skip and A-perm


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 29, 2014)

Clock
(5.77), 5.81, 6.61, (7.31), 6.03 = 6.15 stackmat PB



Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 5: 6.15
1. (5.77) 
UR2+ DR2+ DL6+ UL6+ U5+ R5+ D1+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U1- R5+ D1- L0+ ALL2- UR 

2. 5.81 
UR3+ DR5+ DL3+ UL3+ U5- R5- D6+ L1- ALL1- y2 U1- R3+ D0+ L1- ALL2- DL 

3. 6.61 
UR2- DR1- DL3- UL5- U4- R2+ D6+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R6+ D0+ L5- ALL3- DL 

4. (7.31) 
UR5+ DR2+ DL5+ UL2+ U2+ R2- D1+ L4- ALL3- y2 U3+ R1+ D3- L6+ ALL3+ UR DL UL 

5. 6.03 
UR2- DR4- DL3+ UL1- U2+ R4+ D1- L2+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R6+ D3- L0+ ALL6+ DR UL



Kind of want to continue the session (only 7 solves) but I'm kind of going away for the weekend now...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

*Clock 7.49 ao100*
best single - 5.78
best ao5 - 6.63
best ao12 - 7.09


Spoiler



7.74, 7.23, 8.11, 6.50, 7.95, 7.95, 8.00, 7.11, 7.00, 6.96, 7.12, 7.23, 7.55, 6.55, 8.18, 11.26, 10.29, 8.00, 7.01, 7.24, 7.13, 7.55, 7.66, 6.43, 6.31, 7.82, 7.59, 7.01, 7.08, 8.35, 6.17, 7.28, 7.35, 7.51, 7.77, 7.65, 8.14, 7.34, 7.55, 7.95, 11.26, 7.00, 6.55, 6.35, 7.11, 5.95, 9.11, 7.78, 7.58, 8.79, 5.78, 6.67, 7.15, 7.95, 7.56, 7.65, 7.98, 7.54, 7.43, 8.90, 6.09, 7.80, 9.24, 9.55, 7.65, 7.55, 7.24, 7.14, 6.75, 6.88, 6.72, 6.99, 7.89, 11.82, 8.26, 9.11, 8.85, 7.28, 7.58, 6.00, 7.56, 7.24, 7.14, 7.08, 7.05, 6.79, 6.96, 8.27, 7.91, 7.55, 7.50, 6.43, 7.43, 7.48, 7.50, 7.50, 7.51, 6.97, 7.77, 7.42


stackmat


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2014)

3.16 2x2 Stackmat Ao5... using the scrambles I had at Euros.
Instead of 9.03, 4.38, 5.39, 5.13, 3.15 I got 1.91, 2.74, 3.64, 3.11, 7.40+.

R U' R2 U2 F2 R U R U2 R2 U'
z'
U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U
5.76 TPS.

U R F' R2 U R F R2 U' R' U'
z'
R' U R' U' R
U' y' z R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R'
6.20 TPS.

U2 R' U' F R U' R F' U' R2 U
y x'
F U R' U' R U' R2
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R
7.14 TPS (wat)

R' F R F' R U R' F' U2 R U
z'
U2 R2 U' R2
U' R' F R F' R U R' U'
4.18 TPS.

5 was a misscramble (this time), so should be DNF, but it wouldn't have counted anyway... scramble was R' U2 F U R' F U' R U' R U, just got 3.05 with orange layer.


----------



## timeless (Aug 29, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH PB, t perm
> 12.95 F L' U B' R2 B D2 F L B2 D2 R D B2 D2 R' F2 U D F D' B D2 F2 B'


3rd sub 15 for oh
14.89 L2 D R' U' R' D' B' F D' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 U R B' L R U' B' U F R' L PLL skip


----------



## Fawn (Aug 29, 2014)

I started learning ZZ about a week ago and I can finally (mostly) plan EOline within the 15-second inspection. Albeit my times are still barely sub-20, but I'm going to practice a ton more. I really like it!


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 29, 2014)

Lenub dose gj at 3x3

Average: 7.77 (σ = 0.66)
Best time: 6.06
Worst time: 9.06
Individual times: 
1. (6.06) U2 F2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' B2 U R2 B' D R U' B R2 B F D2 
2. 8.76 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 B2 U' L B R U' B' F' L2 B' L2 
3. 6.71 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L B2 R' B' D U' B' L' F' R' 
4. 6.61 U' F' L F2 R' U' B2 L F' L U R2 U B2 D R2 U D' R2 B2 D 
5. 7.56 R L2 F' D2 F R' U D' F2 R' B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 
6. 8.01 L2 F' D2 B' L2 F D2 F2 L2 B R D' U2 B2 U' B U2 F' D2 F' 
7. 8.36 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F U L' B2 R F L2 R U2 L' U 
8. 8.40 B2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 F L2 R' D' F R2 U' L' B' R D U 
9. 7.75 F2 D2 F2 L' R' F2 L R2 B2 U F R D' B R B2 F2 D L' U2 
10. (9.06) R2 B U2 B F' R2 D2 B2 U' F' D' L D2 B2 R D' L' F 
11. 7.86 D' R L2 B' D' L' D L2 U' F' D' R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 D' 
12. 7.71 L2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 U F2 D B' D2 L B D F2 R B L F'

Edit: Oh yeah, first five solves make a 6.96 avg5.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 29, 2014)

Decent 40.12 4x4 Ao100. 

Also, had a 30.09 single with a ~ 0.3 lockup on J-perm. I always fail to get sub-30.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 29, 2014)

gj on ttw

6.92	D' R2 U' D2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D B' L2 F R2 F' R D F D' L' F2 D R B' L2
11.13	U' B2 R2 U2 D' B' R2 B R2 L F2 R F' D2 B2 F2 D F2 B D L2 B' F' R D2
6.84	U B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 L F2 R U' R' F' R L U L U F' D2 U2 B' R2 B2
6.56	B2 F2 L' U' F2 B2 U D2 B2 L' R' D' U2 R2 U' D R' D' R2 B' D U2 F2 U L'
7.63	D' B' D2 U F2 R F L B2 L' F D B F' R2 L2 F2 R2 U F' U' B D B2 D

7.13 avg5, 6.84 was EPLL skip, 6.56 was PLL skip


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 29, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> You average 13-14, and a 13.3 AO12 is good for you?? Umm... if 13.29 AO12 is your PB, I would hazard a guess that you do not average 13-14.



Yeah, that was inaccurate; I average 14 or 15. I was more happy about the 12 Ao5, though.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 29, 2014)

fully recited the lyrics in time for "I am the very model of a modern major general" on attempt 623
my prize are plane tickets.....worth it!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

CHJ said:


> fully recited the lyrics in time for "I am the very model of a modern major general" on attempt 623
> my prize are plane tickets.....worth it!



Should have learnt the elements instead


----------



## qaz (Aug 29, 2014)

clock pb single

(5.15) (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (3, -2) / (-5) / (2) / (0) / (2) / (2) / (-3) / dUUd


----------



## CHJ (Aug 29, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Should have learnt the elements instead



i already know the elements back to back, but they wont contribute towards a plane ticket and also i hate education


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 29, 2014)

With ZZ 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-29
avg of 12: 14.08

Time List:
1. 16.34 F2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U L D2 R B D' B' F L2 D 
2. 13.29 F2 L' F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L2 R' U L B D2 L2 U2 L R D' R' B' 
3. (11.77) D2 F U L' B U2 B' R U R U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 D R2 D F2 
4. 15.75 L2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' U B2 F U B R D2 L' U' R' 
5. 12.50 F2 D' R F L2 D L' B U L U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' 
6. 14.16 B R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 F R2 F' D' B' L2 B2 U' L B' F' R' F' 
7. 15.69 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 U F2 D2 L' B' D L F' D B' 
8. (17.96) F2 U R2 U2 F L2 D' F2 L' B U2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 
9. 13.34 D2 B' R2 D2 B2 F U2 B R2 U F' R F2 L' B' F' U' L' U2 
10. 11.88 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R B2 R F2 U' F2 L D' R2 U F' U' B2 R 
11. 14.67 U2 F2 R2 L' U2 F' L2 D B U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 
12. 13.13 U2 L2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 U2 R' D2 B U2 L' R' D' B' R2 U' R F'


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 29, 2014)

Sub 4 on 2x2 Ao12.
Average of 12: 3.90
1. 3.15 U2 F R F' U' R' U' R2 U 
2. 3.86 R' U' F U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' 
3. (1.31) U' R' F2 R' F' 
4. 3.03 F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 F U' R U2 
5. 5.11 U' F2 R' F U F' R 
6. 4.81 F' U R2 U' F' U2 F U' F' 
7. (5.93) R U' R F U2 R' U' R' 
8. 3.15 R' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R U 
9. 3.36 F U' R' F' R2 U F U2 F U' 
10. 5.13 F2 U R2 F' R U R2 U' R 
11. 3.58 U' R' F' R U' R2 U R2 U 
12. 3.85 R F R' F R2 U' F' U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 30, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Lenub dose gj at 3x3
> 
> Average: 7.77 (σ = 0.66)
> Best time: 6.06
> ...





yoshinator said:


> gj on ttw
> 
> 6.92	D' R2 U' D2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D B' L2 F R2 F' R D F D' L' F2 D R B' L2
> 11.13	U' B2 R2 U2 D' B' R2 B R2 L F2 R F' D2 B2 F2 D F2 B D L2 B' F' R D2
> ...



what is this?!


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 30, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> what is this?!



Kennan doses gj at 3x3, then we go on ttw and lol ttw+lucky ll= gj?


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 30, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Kennan doses gj at 3x3, then we go on ttw and lol ttw+lucky ll= gj?



well ****

that's some nice times


----------



## qaz (Aug 30, 2014)

also pb ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-29
avg of 12: 7.50

Time List:
1. 7.23 (6, -3) / (-5, 6) / (6, 6) / (1, -5) / (2) / (5) / (-3) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / UUUU 
2. 6.63 (3, 3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -5) / (1, -1) / (0) / (-5) / (3) / (4) / (4) / (5) / ddUd 
3. 8.62 (5, 1) / (5, -4) / (-2, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-2) / (-1) / (-5) / (1) / (2) / (-1) / UUdU 
4. 7.74 (2, 2) / (-3, -2) / (2, -2) / (3, 2) / (-4) / (-5) / (6) / (-3) / (1) / (2) / dUdU 
5. 6.76 (-3, 1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -1) / (4, -5) / (-1) / (1) / (4) / (3) / (-2) / (-1) / ddUd 
6. 7.66 (6, -1) / (-3, 6) / (-3, -3) / (3, -5) / (0) / (4) / (-5) / (-4) / (2) / (-1) / UdUU 
7. 8.26 (0, -5) / (-4, -2) / (0, 6) / (-4, 6) / (0) / (1) / (-5) / (-5) / (1) / (4) / dddd 
8. 7.99 (-3, 1) / (3, -4) / (1, -5) / (-2, -2) / (4) / (6) / (4) / (5) / (5) / (-4) / UdUd 
9. (6.32) (-1, -3) / (-5, 1) / (5, -3) / (-4, 5) / (-1) / (2) / (4) / (2) / (-4) / (3) / dUdU 
10. 7.09 (2, 3) / (4, -4) / (6, 4) / (2, -1) / (6) / (6) / (0) / (3) / (3) / (-1) / UdUd 
11. (DNF(10.50)) (-3, -5) / (-2, -4) / (5, 3) / (4, 1) / (6) / (2) / (3) / (-1) / (5) / (-1) / dUdd 
12. 7.01 (6, 5) / (2, 5) / (-4, 2) / (6, -3) / (-2) / (-5) / (3) / (-1) / (6) / (6) / dddd

the DNF could have been a high 6 if i didn't mess up the last turn :/


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 30, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Kennan doses gj at 3x3, then we go on ttw and lol ttw+lucky ll= gj?



wuts ttw?


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> wuts ttw?


twisttheweb.com


----------



## qaz (Aug 30, 2014)

aaand pb ao5 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-29
avg of 5: 6.84

Time List:
1. 6.79 (-5, -4) / (3, -1) / (6, 1) / (6, -4) / (0) / (-2) / (-4) / (4) / (1) / (-5) / dUdd 
2. 7.01 (2, 0) / (4, -1) / (2, -1) / (2, 1) / (6) / (-1) / (0) / (-4) / (5) / (1) / dUUU 
3. 6.71 (-4, -5) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (2, 3) / (3) / (2) / (5) / (-4) / (-3) / (5) / UdUd 
4. (19.78) (1, 2) / (-4, 5) / (2, 4) / (6, -3) / (0) / (0) / (4) / (2) / (4) / (5) / Uddd 
5. (6.58) (5, -1) / (4, 6) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -3) / (1) / (5) / (-2) / (3) / (4) / (-5) / ddUU

(i got a new clock)


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> well ****
> 
> that's some nice times



It was insane, I failed the first part of ttwing because shaky. I didn't notice the ao5, I think if I had I would have bombed the rest.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 30, 2014)

Just got a 7.41 single on ttw! LL skip [first ever] it also had a corner twist that I fixed and still managed PB 

EDIT: 6.82!!! First sub-7!


----------



## NooberCuber (Aug 30, 2014)

PB 10.562 
R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F' U L' B2 U B D F2 U2 B' F 

x' y2

B' F' U L2 R U R' u - Cross 
U' R U' R' - 1st Pair
U' L U' L' - 2nd Pair
y2 R' U R U' R' U' R - 3rd Pair
y' R U' R' U R' F R F' - 4th Pair
OLL Skip
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' - PLL J perm no AUF

If anyone sees something i could have done different with green cross let me know thanks


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> PB 10.562
> R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F' U L' B2 U B D F2 U2 B' F
> 
> x' y2
> ...


y z'
L' R' D R' U2 R'

6 move x-cross


----------



## Iggy (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok wat

Average of 12: 10.33
1. 10.66 B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R F R2 D2 B D F' R B U2 
2. 10.69 D B2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U B L2 F' L R2 F' D2 L' U L 
3. 10.43 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D L B F2 D B' L2 F' D' B F' 
4. 9.25 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 U R' B L' B R2 F' U' L U2 
5. (12.24) U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 L' D B' D' F L U B' R2 F 
6. 9.74 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D R' F2 D B' L' R2 F2 D' B2 R' 
7. 11.38 R' L' B' D L B L2 U F B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 R 
8. 11.62 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 B R2 U2 B D F2 R U2 F2 R D' U B2 F' 
9. 10.90 R2 B U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F U' F L' B2 D B' L D2 F' L2 
10. (8.42) F' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L B' D' B' R F' L2 U L U' 
11. 9.23 L2 D2 R2 B2 F D2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 L' F2 L' D' F2 L B L2 
12. 9.41 L D' R F B L' D' F2 U L F B' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 U2

Last 5 solves make a 9.85 avg5. I was really in the zone

Edit: 7.83 fullstep single too. Lost the scramble


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 30, 2014)

Cale S said:


> twisttheweb.com



Can't believe I didn't know that.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2014)

3.82 ao5
4.50 ao12
5.32 ao50

Hands are too sore to do another 35 solves for ao100 from ao100 3x3 and jarred finger playing footy


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 30, 2014)

*Finally got my SS Skewb*

Previous bests: (3/5/12) 7.31/7.59/9.16

These are the first few solves I've done with it:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-30
solves/total: 26/26

single
best: 5.13
worst: 16.00

mean of 3
current: 10.63 (σ = 3.67)
*best: 7.06 (σ = 1.71)*

avg of 5
current: 9.52 (σ = 1.58)
*best: 7.28 (σ = 1.42)*

avg of 12
current: 9.19 (σ = 2.80)
*best: 8.38 (σ = 2.08)*

Average: 9.16 (σ = 2.40)
Mean: 9.32

Time List:
1. 7.73 U R U L U' L B' U' L 
2. 8.18 B' R L' B' L' R' B' L 
3. 8.20 B R B U L' U B' L' 
4. 7.66 R' L' B' U R' L B' R' 
5. 13.59 R L' U L B U R' L R' 
6. 6.90 R' B U' B' U L U' R' L 
7. 10.54 U B' L R' B' R' L' B' 
8. 9.25 B U R U' B' R U' B 
9. 5.13 R B' L' B' U' R' U' B U' 
10. 12.87 L' U B R U R' L' R' 
11. 14.26 B L' U' L R U L' U' R' 
12. 7.56 B' R B U R' U' L' B' 
*13. 7.86 B' L' U' R' B' L' U' R' B' 
14. 9.34 R L U R L U R L 
15. 6.25 B U R' B' R B' U' R' B' 
16. 16.00 R' B' R' U' B L R' B' 
17. 11.79 R B' L U' R' B' L R B' 
18. 6.07 L' U' L' U' L' U' B R B' 
19. 11.70 U L U B' L' U B' U 
20. 6.93 U' B' L' R L' B' U B' L 
21. 5.42 B' U L R B U B' L' 
22. 8.84 B' U R' L' B' L R U 
23. 8.40 U B' R' B L B R B U' 
24. 6.65 U L B L U B U' B' R'*
25. 13.89 R' L R' U' L R' U L U' 
26. 11.33 B R B' L U' B' R L U'

Solves 18-22 is the 7.28 avg of 5


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 30, 2014)

8.33 PLL skip, best solve of 2014. 4th best solve ever. Also it was my 2nd PLL skip in a row.


----------



## lucascube (Aug 30, 2014)

Square 1 is fun!

5. (9.306) (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (4,-5) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (1,5) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (6,0)

Average of 5: 24.949
1. 17.398 (-3,-4) / (-5,6) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (3,6) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (0,-2) /
2. (31.797) (1,6) / (-4,6) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,2) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-5,-5) / (6,6) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) 
3. 27.859 (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-1,6) / (2,-5) / (4,4) / (0,-4) / (-2,2) / (-4,-4) / (6,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,-2) / (2,4) / (6,2) / (6,0) 
4. 29.591 (1,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (4,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,-3) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (-4,6) / (-1,4) / (4,6) / (4,2) / (4,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,0) 
5. (9.306) (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (4,-5) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (1,5) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (6,0) 

The scramble on the 9 is freaking ridiculous. Easy cubeshape, easy eo, then the it is practically solved. My average is like sub 35 XD


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 30, 2014)

lucascube said:


> *Square 1 is fun!*
> 
> 5. (9.306) (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (4,-5) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (1,5) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (6,0)
> 
> ...



Really?


----------



## lucascube (Aug 30, 2014)

6.484 with 10.33 tps

Edit: 5.844 fullstep with crazy tps (I will try to reconstruct later)

Edit: 8.373 ao50


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2014)

*3.720*, 47 moves, 12.634 TPS.
1 7 8 0\9 10 2 3\15 6 12 5\14 4 13 11
RURDL2UR2U2LDRDLULDRDLURURDLUR2ULDRDL2ULUR2DL2U


----------



## EMI (Aug 30, 2014)

lucascube said:


> Square 1 is fun!



I totally agree, but I would use random state...

E: 3.14 first try... nice number


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 30, 2014)

8.13 OH single off by a +2 -_-

would have been PB


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 30, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 5.844 fullstep with crazy tps (I will try to reconstruct later)



I need to see this lol


(Almost) sub 20 with 5 forms of FreeFOP

FCOP: 19.63
Petrus-ey: 18.10 (accidental EO)
CFOP: 17.46
Weird NMLL stuff: 20.72 (NMLL without new algs is tough)
Freestyle blockbuilding up to F2L-1: 19.94 (whew)

I know FreeFOP is supposed to be free, but I just took these few categories and tried doing a bunch of solves on each for whatever reason. Practicing FMC a lot has been helping my blockbuilding ability a lot.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 30, 2014)

Got into Sq-1 a bit 
25.02 Ao25
21.57 Ao12
20.15 Ao5
All PBs.

Sq-1 is fun yo.


----------



## qaz (Aug 30, 2014)

sub-WR cool

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-30
avg of 5: 6.61

Time List:
1. (6.18) (0, -2) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (4, -3) / (3) / (-3) / (3) / (4) / (-5) / (1) / UUUd 
2. (DNF(7.49)) (0, -5) / (2, 6) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (-4) / (-1) / (6) / (5) / (4) / (4) / ddUd 
3. 6.35 (-3, 1) / (0, 0) / (1, 3) / (1, -2) / (-3) / (1) / (6) / (-4) / (0) / (-3) / dUdU 
4. 6.20 (-1, -4) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (-4, 1) / (1) / (6) / (1) / (1) / (2) / (-1) / dddU 
5. 7.28 (1, -3) / (1, 1) / (-1, 3) / (3, 4) / (6) / (-1) / (2) / (-2) / (-4) / (-5) / Uddd

edit: what the hell
Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-30
mean of 3: 5.68

Time List:
1. 5.79 (-2, -5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-5) / (-5) / (2) / (4) / (1) / (2) / UUdd 
2. 5.90 (0, 0) / (1, 3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 2) / (2) / (0) / (0) / (1) / (-3) / (3) / dUUU 
3. 5.35 (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4) / (4) / (5) / (0) / (-4) / (0) / UUdd

ridiculously easy scrambles, completely failed the ao5


----------



## Iggy (Aug 30, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 8.13 OH single off by a +2 -_-
> 
> would have been PB



lol this reminds me of a 28.19+ 3BLD single I got a few months ago that would've been PB without the +2


----------



## CHJ (Aug 30, 2014)

feet PB 30.39

D2 R F' D F2 D F U2 F R2 U2 L' D2 R F2 B2 R F2 L

really should've been faster, i blatantly missed an LL skip on this


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2014)

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-08-30
Average: 7.02 (σ = 0.47)
Best time: 5.88
Worst time: 10.65
Individual times: 
1. 6.38 R2 U2 F U2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 R F L D' B U' B F2 L' B2 
2. 7.16 F' R2 L2 B2 R U L' B R2 F B2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 
3. 7.51 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B2 R B2 D R B' R D L' U 
4. (10.65) L D2 F U D R' U' F D R U D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U' 
5. (5.88) L' B2 U D F U2 D2 R U2 D L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 D2

Easy scrambles


----------



## lucascube (Aug 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Generated by DCTimer on 2014-08-30
> Average: 7.02 (σ = 0.47)
> Best time: 5.88
> Worst time: 10.65
> ...



You are on fire!

Edit: Phone timer lel, but still gj.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2014)

lucascube said:


> You are on fire!



I know :O I think I'm starting to have some kind of breakthrough lol


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Generated by DCTimer on 2014-08-30
> Average: 7.02 (σ = 0.47)
> Best time: 5.88
> Worst time: 10.65
> ...



Hole-y ****


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 31, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-31
mean of 3: 6.90

Time List:
1. 7.05 L' R U' L' U' L B R 
2. 4.99 R' L' R B R B' L' U' R' 
3. 8.66 U' B' R L B L R B R

EDIT:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-31
avg of 12: 8.18

Time List:
1. 7.35 B L' B' R L R L' R L 
2. (5.62) R B L' B' L' B U B 
3. (11.06) B U L' R L' B L B 
4. 10.10+ U' B R U R' U' B L' 
5. 8.15 B L B U' R L U R' U' 
6. 7.58 B' U L B L B' R' B R 
7. 6.48 B U' R' L' R B L' B' R' 
8. 8.07 R' L B U L B' R' L 
9. 10.61 R L B' U' R U B U L' 
10. 6.17 L' B L' B R U L U 
11. 8.38 B R U' B' R' U B L' U 
12. 8.87 R' U' B R B' L B R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2014)

OH Average of 5: 18.41
1. (17.39) U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 R U R' U R F' R' B' D2 
2. 18.77 L' D F D2 L U' B U' F2 L D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 
3. 18.07 L F2 R' D2 U2 R B2 F2 R B2 R D' F R' D2 R' B' D2 L' R' B2 
4. (20.16) U R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F' D2 L' U' F' D2 B2 D' B U2 
5. 18.38 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B L2 U' R' U F2 U2 F L2 D 

Yay


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 31, 2014)

Just did a big big cubes session, a bunch of 7x7, a few 6x6, and a bunch of 5x5. Also did some 4x4, and I think it's safe to say that I've finally got accustomed to Yau. 

Notable accomplishments: 

-a few sub 2:40 5x5 solves, actually had a solve where centers were sub 40. Those blocks doe.
-missed my 4x4 PB by .05, I locked up on the last turn or two.  1:18.57
-L4C with Yau is finally getting more seamless. I find that making a bunch of 1x2 bars then connecting them is easier than center by center.
-my 7x7 edges are improving, I was doing my average times even though my centers were worse than average
-my lookahead during 5x5 centers is getting really good


----------



## NZCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

Broke NR record single and average for megaminx during forum comp.

Solves:
1:25.16(NR single), 1:58.13, 1:37.25, 1:37.94, 1:39.22 average=1:38.14(NR Average)


----------



## ottozing (Aug 31, 2014)

1:31.602 feet avg12 lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 31, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 1:31.602 feet avg12 lol



Why are you practicing? :confused:


----------



## ottozing (Aug 31, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Why are you practicing? :confused:



Brandon Mikel motivated me on Skype because he was practicing feet :3


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 31, 2014)

So apparently I become decent at petrus when I'm tired. Or was it FreeFOP.....My point is it isn't CFOP. It probably would have been faster if I had used COLL for the cases I knew but I kind of don't care at the same time. This is an unnecessarily long accomplishment post. 
Average of 12: 17.97
1. 18.74 D2 F D' R B' L F' U D2 R' D' L' D2 R L2 U2 R' U2 F' L R F' L' D2 U2 
2. 16.73 F2 L2 B2 D' F B2 D L F2 R B F2 R2 U' F2 B' R2 F2 U L' U' L U D F' 
3. (24.54) R' F B L2 D R F2 L2 U' D L2 B F U2 B2 L R2 B' R D' L' R D R2 D2 
4. 18.18 F D2 F' U' B' U F' U' F' L B' D2 L' B L R2 F D2 F D' B' R2 U2 F' U' 
5. 19.26 F2 U' L R F2 L2 D U F' D F2 B D U2 B U' D2 L F R F D' U' F' U2 
6. (15.26) B2 L R' D2 U2 L D' F' R D' U2 B F2 D' F2 D' U' F' U R2 D' B' F2 U2 R2 
7. 17.34 U2 B2 R2 L U L' F' B U' B' D' L' D U R F2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 U L' U2 
8. 20.78 D' B' R' U2 D2 B' D' F' R U L' B2 L2 D' U' L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F' L B' D' B' 
9. 16.55 U' F2 R B U' B R B' L' U B' D2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 U L2 B D2 U2 R L B' 
10. 17.47 F' D' F' R F' B' R F' L2 B' L' B U2 D' F2 U B D B R2 D U L2 R F 
11. 15.40 F L R2 D L2 D' U L2 R D R B L2 D' L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D' F B' R 
12. 19.28 F2 B2 L R2 B U2 B L2 F U2 B2 F2 L U' F2 D' R' L U2 F L B2 F' R2 L2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 31, 2014)

All new PBs (except single cos it's lol)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-31
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 4.90
worst: 15.28

mean of 3
current: 7.61 (σ = 0.64)
*best: 6.31 (σ = 0.45)*

avg of 5
current: 9.02 (σ = 1.81)
*best: 6.48 (σ = 0.39)*

avg of 12
current: 9.33 (σ = 1.16)
*best: 7.69 (σ = 1.58)*

avg of 50
current: 8.79 (σ = 1.58)
*best: 8.79 (σ = 1.58)*

Average: 8.79 (σ = 1.58)
Mean: 8.86



Spoiler: Time List



1. 8.91 L' U' B' U L' B U' R L' 
2. 5.98 U L' U R' L' U L' B' R' 
3. 8.83 B U' L R L U L' B U 
4. 6.72 R' U R B U' L B' R 
5. 7.11 B L R L R B L R' B' 
6. 6.07[paused cos I thought the timer didn't start] R B U L' B' R' U' L 
7. 6.03 B' U' B L U' L B' R U' 
8. 6.84 L' U B L' B' L B U R' 
9. 10.58 R U' L U' R B' R B L 
10. 6.53 R L R' U' B L' U R' 
11. 11.85 B' U B R' U R U R' 
12. 9.27 B' U' R' U R' L' R' B'
13. 11.34[cube slipped] R B' L B' R B U' R' U' 
14. 7.29 U R U' R' L U' L' B' U 
15. 9.09 L' R U R L' R' L R B' 
16. 9.14 U' B R' U B' U' L' R' B' 
17. 7.33 B' U' B' R' U' B L B' 
18. 6.45 U R' L R' L U' L B' 
19. 7.19 L' U R' U' L' U R L 
20. 7.14 U L B L' U R B L' 
21. 11.51 R B' U' B U B' U B' R 
22. 15.28 L U' L' B' L' R U' R' B 
23. 9.72 L' R' U R' L U L' U' L 
24. 7.72 L R U' L' B U' B L' 
25. 9.67 L' U' R' U' R' U' R L R 
26. 4.90 L R' B' L' R U B L 
27. 9.37 L' B' U' B' U L' B' R 
28. 11.03 B R U L' B' R' U L' 
29. 8.82 R U' L B L U' R B U 
30. 10.37 R' U L' U R' L B L R' 
31. 7.81 U' R U B' R L R L U' 
32. 12.06 L B' R' B' U L U L U' 
33. 8.03 L' R' B' U' R' B L' U 
34. 6.96 B' U' L' B L B' U' B L' 
35. 11.85 L R' L' R U' L' U' L 
36. 9.04 R' B' L B U' L' U L 
37. 9.09 U R U' L' B R U L 
38. 8.50 U' B U R U L U R L 
39. 9.18 R L' U' R L' U' B U R' 
40. 10.63 R' U' B L' U L' B U 
41. 10.73 B U R U' R' B R' L' U' 
42. 9.44 B' R L' R L' U' R U' 
43. 8.94 L' U R B L' B' R' L' 
44. 8.18 L U' B' R' U' L R' L' 
45. 9.11 R' L R' U' L B' R U' 
46. 11.43 B' U R U' B U R B' U 
47. 11.11 L R' U' B U' B R' L' 
48. 7.88 R' U R L R' L B U' 
49. 8.08 R' L U R B' L' U L' 
50. 6.88 L U B' L R B L' R L'



Solves 1-12 is the ao12, solves 6-10 is the ao5, and solves 6-8 is the mo3


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2014)

Jay, we have so many ways you can overtake Feliks in sum of ranks. ^1 more point Skewb, when you get FMC mean, when you don't fail clock... you're set unless he stops failing Pyra!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 31, 2014)

Finally new 5x5 PBs: 5/12/100: 1:39.73/1:42.54/1:48.30


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 31, 2014)

9.693 3x3 average of 5.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 31, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.97
1. (9.02) F' D2 F R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' F2 D U2 B2 D2 L' B' R2 D2 
2. 10.86 D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B' U2 F' R' D2 U2 R2 U L B2 U 
3. (12.70) F2 L2 U2 F' L B2 D2 R B' U B2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 
4. 9.63 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B R2 D2 R' B' L U' L2 D' B U 
5. 9.41 D2 R2 D2 L' B U D R D' B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' 

8th sub 10 I think


----------



## ottozing (Aug 31, 2014)

zomg one handed solving wa0w

Average of 5: 12.433
1. 11.193 F L' F U' R B2 R D F U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 
2. (17.311) L2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L B' R2 D U L2 R2 F' 
3. 13.900 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 F' D B' L2 B U' L' F' R 
4. (11.054) R2 F L2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B2 D' F D2 R' F2 U2 R' U L' U 
5. 12.205 F2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B' D2 L2 U R2 B L' D2 B


----------



## Iggy (Aug 31, 2014)

wtf

Average of 12: 10.45
1. 10.02 F2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 R2 B D' B2 D R' D' F2 L2 F 
2. 10.94 U' R' B' R' F2 L F U2 B' U B2 L B2 R F2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 L2 
3. 9.92 L' B U2 L2 F2 B' R D2 F' L U F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 
4. (15.62) F2 L2 F' U2 B U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' L D2 B' R2 F' L2 R' F2 
5. 10.76 R B2 U' F' L U2 D' L F' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 U' F2 
6. 10.40 L2 F' R' L F2 D F B' U' F U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F 
7. 9.03 U' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' B D F D2 L' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 
8. (8.70) L2 U D B' U R' L' F D' R U F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 
9. 10.39 F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 F L B D' F2 D' L' R' U' B2 D2 
10. 10.49 R' L2 B' L U' D F B' L U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' 
11. 9.02 L2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 L F' L2 F U2 B' U L' U' 
12. 13.55 F2 L2 D F2 D' U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F D2 U R D2 B2 L U2 B R' 

Solves 7-11 make a 9.48 avg5, PB by 0.01. 2nd best avg12 ever. Would've been sub 10 if the last solve was sub 8.98


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Iggy said:


> wtf
> 
> Average of 12: 10.45
> 1. 10.02 F2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 R2 B D' B2 D R' D' F2 L2 F
> ...



Whoa.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 31, 2014)

3.268	39 moves	11.933 TPS	5 0 6 4\12 2 7 8\10 3 9 15\1 13 14 11	U2RULDRD2LU2RDL2DR2ULULDR2UL2DRU2L2DRUL
Another chance for sub 3 failed, at least the TPS wasn't too bad.


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2014)

11. 24.44 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B D2 U F' R' U L' B R U L'

Roux OH


----------



## Torch (Aug 31, 2014)

Sub-10 single!! Only my second or third sub-11, too.

9.91 F' R2 U2 F R2 F U2 R2 F D2 F L F2 D F2 U2 L' R2 D' R2 U' 

y' U' R' F D' F 
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R
L U L' R U' R'
U L U' L' 
y L U L'
U2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l
U
37/9.91=3.73 TPS


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

OH PB Average:

23.43, 24.05, (26.89), (22.01), 25.42 = 24.30

The 22.01 was a full step G perm 



EDIT: 16.29 PLL Skip PB


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 31, 2014)

Iggy said:


> wtf
> 
> Average of 12: 10.45
> 1. 10.02 F2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 R2 B D' B2 D R' D' F2 L2 F
> ...


Nice!


----------



## kcl (Aug 31, 2014)

Average: 1.74 (σ = 0.14)
Best time: 1.13
Worst time: 2.06
Individual times: 
1. 1.88 F R F2 R U2 F' 
2. (1.13) U' R' F2 U2 R U R2 F2 U' 
3. 1.86 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 
4. 1.89 U2 F R' F R2 F' R2 F2 
5. 1.59 U' R U' R F U2 F' U 
6. (2.06) U' R U' F' U F' R U2 
7. 1.53 U' F R' U2 R' F R F R' 
8. 1.85 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R U' 
9. 1.55 U' F R F' U F' U' F2 U' 
10. 1.75 R U2 R F R F' U2 F U 
11. 1.65 U' F' U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
12. 1.81 R2 U2 R U' R F2 U' F' R2 
PB by like .02


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 31, 2014)

Average of 50: 32.61


Spoiler



1. 30.04 
2. 30.97 
3. 34.74 
4. 30.97 
5. 29.26 
6. 30.12 
7. 30.75 
8. 31.31 
9. 33.18 
10. 29.44 
11. 32.57 
12. 30.41 
13. 28.49 
14. 36.84 
15. 30.02 
16. 35.07 
17. (27.72) 
18. 33.08 
19. 31.49 
20. 33.96 
21. 30.16 
22. 33.33 
23. 34.00 
24. (39.54) 
25. 33.32 
26. 33.25 
27. 30.51 
28. 29.90 
29. 38.11 
30. 34.34 
31. (23.59) 
32. (45.10) 
33. 33.70 
34. 32.27 
35. 29.59 
36. 38.71 R2 D' U' Rw' D2 L' U2 R2 D' U' R Uw' R D F' R B' Fw2 D F2 B' Rw' Fw' F' L' B' Uw F' L' D' Rw2 D Uw Rw L' Uw B L Uw2 Fw2 
37. (27.50) B2 R' Uw D F L' Fw' Rw' F2 B' Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw' D' U2 L2 F U' Rw2 L F' D' U F' D2 Fw2 R2 Fw D2 Rw2 B2 R D' Fw2 Uw2 D2 
38. 33.68 R' B U' B L' F Rw2 U R' Rw2 F D2 L R U2 R' Rw Fw Rw2 U' R2 Rw' L F Uw2 Fw2 Rw L' R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R' Fw2 D' L' D Rw' R Uw2 
39. (43.36) L' R2 Rw2 B' F Fw' D R Uw2 L2 Uw D R2 U2 Uw' R' U' B2 Fw Uw2 F' Rw' B' Rw2 L Uw' U2 Rw' L' Uw2 Rw2 U F' B2 Fw D' U L Rw R 
40. 37.24 F' L U2 F' Uw' Rw' U' F2 U' B' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw F' U2 Rw2 R U L2 D Rw D' R2 D' F R' B D2 Uw' B Rw R2 F' U B D2 F D 
41. 32.02 U' R' Uw' B Uw' B' F2 R B F2 R' D2 R B' Rw R' U2 Fw D2 U' R2 Fw' D Rw Uw' Fw D' L U R' D' R' U' F2 B R' F Uw' R2 L' 
42. 31.47 D' Fw' U2 Fw2 B' R2 Uw2 L B2 Uw2 R L' F' Rw' B D' L2 B' L' Uw B R D Uw Fw' D' L2 U L' B' U' L' Uw' F2 Uw L D U' Uw F' 
43. 34.78 F2 Rw R2 Fw U' D' Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw' U2 F D' Rw2 D Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L' F' B' R2 B2 Uw2 L2 U Uw' D' B' Fw U' Uw Rw F2 Fw U' Fw R2 
44. 38.63 L2 Rw R2 Uw' R2 L B2 U2 Uw Fw B Rw' U Fw' Uw2 R2 F' B' Rw' R2 L Fw U D2 L R2 U R L Fw' Uw L2 B Rw2 Fw F2 Uw' D2 Rw2 R' 
45. 30.37 D2 Fw' Uw' F' U2 D' Fw' U Rw2 F L Fw2 Rw2 U L D2 F' B Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' B' Fw' F' U2 R Uw2 D L' D2 R Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw' L' U' D 
46. 28.89 Fw' B2 Rw D' B2 U' F Fw2 B2 Uw D' L2 Rw R U Uw' Fw R Uw B' Uw' U2 D' B Rw Fw D' B2 Rw' D' Rw2 F' Rw2 U' R' L Rw F U2 F2 
47. 29.70 Uw D' R B Rw F2 L Rw B' Fw' U L2 F B2 Uw U D Rw L' F Rw Fw2 F2 U' D2 R' L Rw Fw2 B Rw' U F' B Uw' B2 L' U D' F' 
48. 36.60 F2 Fw' R Rw2 D2 B Uw2 Rw D2 Fw F2 B Rw2 U B' F' Uw' D' U Rw2 Uw2 U2 R' B Rw2 U B2 F' L B Fw' F' Rw2 U L2 B Uw' U' D R 
49. 33.82 L2 Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 D F L' Fw' L F2 Rw B2 F' L2 D' Rw' B R2 D' B2 Fw2 L' Rw R2 B R2 D F U F' D' R U Fw' R' U2 Uw F Uw2 
50. 33.77 Fw D' Rw2 R2 U Fw2 F U' R' B Rw' Fw2 D' Uw' U2 B' D U Uw F2 R F2 U Uw' Fw' Uw2 R D2 L2 D F' L2 F2 R' L' D U2 Uw2 B2 D'



gj


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 31, 2014)

Megaminx Single: 57.11
lolwut. J-perm PLL
Lost the scramble
First sub-1!


----------



## CHJ (Aug 31, 2014)

learnt 16 2GLL's as well as a random alg for 3x3 and another for megaPLL

also feet Ao25: 45.75s
best Ao5: 41.70
best Ao12: 44.48
best Mo3: 38.33


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 1, 2014)

9.82 avg100

I've dropped a good 0.3-4 seconds since Nats.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 1, 2014)

heeeellllll yessssssssss

*Average of 5: 29.24* (First 5 solves)
*Average of 12: 30.34*
1. 27.65 F R' Rw' U' Rw R2 L' Fw' Rw F2 U2 D' Fw2 Rw2 D F' U' R' Rw' Uw' U2 Fw2 U2 L D' R' L' F2 Fw' Uw Rw L' B' Rw' U2 Rw2 B' Rw' U' R2 
2. (26.68) F Rw R2 L F' B L Rw' F' Fw' Uw' L Rw F' Uw' U F' Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 R F' L2 F' Uw U2 R2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 F2 L2 R' D2 Uw Fw' 
3. 29.69 Fw U B2 Fw' Uw' R F' Rw' Uw' R2 Rw' Uw' Rw U' R Fw' F2 R' D' F2 Rw L' U2 D F' D' R' U2 D' B F' Fw2 U' F Fw U' Uw Rw2 R Uw2 
4. 30.39 Uw Fw2 Uw' R F Uw D Rw' F' L' Fw2 B2 R D' Rw2 L2 D2 F U Fw' Uw' F2 L U2 Uw' Rw' U Rw' F' R2 Rw B2 R2 Rw' D U' R2 Fw2 R2 F' 
5. 34.91 F2 L B' L2 Uw Rw2 Uw R2 Uw L' R Rw Fw2 R Uw2 U2 L2 B' R U' B2 U' Rw2 Uw Rw2 R D' F' Rw2 U Uw Fw' Rw' D' Fw Rw D B' D Fw 
6. 31.77 D U F2 Uw B R' Uw' R2 Fw R U2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 F B Fw' L Uw' L' R2 F2 B' Rw2 L2 U L U Fw U Rw2 B' R2 B2 R' B D Rw D' F 
7. (38.77) Rw' Fw Rw R2 D' R' D2 Uw' Rw F D U B2 U2 Uw Fw U2 L' R U Uw Rw D2 L2 D B' U2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Uw L2 R Fw' F Uw R U D' Uw' 
8. 28.15 D B F' U' R2 L2 Uw R2 Fw L' F2 Uw' Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 B2 D2 B' U R B' Fw Uw2 R B' Uw R Uw' L' R2 Fw F' L2 R' D Fw R2 F' U 
9. 29.37 Uw' B2 D2 U2 R Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' R Rw' U Fw' U2 Rw B' Uw' Fw2 B L2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw F D2 B F2 Fw' Rw' R F' L2 D' B2 D2 R D2 R Fw2 
10. 31.29 L2 R' F Rw U Rw' Fw' D R2 L Fw2 F' U Fw' Rw' U Rw' F' L' U D' Rw2 L2 U F2 B L Fw2 L2 R2 Uw' Rw2 U2 D' Uw Fw2 U Rw' D2 Rw2 
11. 33.27 D' U' R L B' L D2 Rw2 D2 F D' Rw' L R' Uw U2 Fw F Uw2 U R2 Fw' R' D2 Uw' Rw' L' R2 Uw2 Fw' D2 R' Fw' L B' Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw Uw' 
12. 26.89 Fw2 D2 F B' L2 Rw Fw2 F' B' Uw' Fw' D' F' U Uw2 L' F' B D' Fw' D2 R' L2 D' B2 Fw D2 R L D Rw L F L Rw' Uw' R2 D2 R' L2

E: *32.94 avg100 *


----------



## qaz (Sep 1, 2014)

more clock pbs on ttw

6.34, (12.64), (5.80), 6.62, 6.37 = 6.44



Spoiler: scrambles



6.34 u= -4, d= 1 / u= 0, d= -5 / u= -4, d= 6 / u= 1, d= 2 // u= 3 / u= 2 / u= 1 / u= 1 // u= -5 / d= 4 // UUUd
12.64 u= 4, d= 3 / u= -1, d= 3 / u= -2, d= 4 / u= -3, d= 6 // u= 4 / u= -2 / u= -3 / u= 1 // u= -5 / d= -5 // UddU
5.80 u= 0, d= 2 / u= -3, d= -4 / u= 2, d= -5 / u= -5, d= -4 // u= 1 / u= -5 / u= 4 / u= 6 // u= 5 / d= -5 // dUUU
6.62 u= -3, d= 2 / u= -3, d= -1 / u= 0, d= 2 / u= 2, d= -2 // u= 6 / u= 2 / u= 6 / u= 6 // u= 6 / d= 2 // dddU
6.37 u= 4, d= -5 / u= -4, d= -5 / u= 0, d= -5 / u= 0, d= 2 // u= -1 / u= 2 / u= -2 / u= -2 // u= -1 / d= 0 // Uddd



7.01, 7.44, 6.41, (8.46), 6.96, (6.32), 7.59, 7.00, 7.38, 6.62, 7.55, 8.07 = 7.20



Spoiler: scrambles



7.01 u= 3, d= 2 / u= 4, d= 3 / u= -3, d= 2 / u= 0, d= -5 // u= 5 / u= 6 / u= -3 / u= -3 // u= -5 / d= 2 // dUUU
7.44 u= -5, d= 1 / u= 6, d= 5 / u= 0, d= 3 / u= 4, d= -4 // u= 5 / u= 2 / u= -3 / u= -3 // u= 4 / d= 3 // dddU
6.41 u= 3, d= 1 / u= -3, d= -5 / u= 5, d= 3 / u= 3, d= 0 // u= 0 / u= -2 / u= 0 / u= 3 // u= 0 / d= -2 // dddU
8.46 u= 2, d= 2 / u= 6, d= -3 / u= -3, d= -5 / u= -1, d= -4 // u= -3 / u= -3 / u= -3 / u= 1 // u= 5 / d= 4 // Uddd
6.96 u= 1, d= 6 / u= 3, d= 1 / u= 0, d= 3 / u= -5, d= 4 // u= 3 / u= 2 / u= -1 / u= -4 // u= 5 / d= -1 // UUUd
6.32 u= 4, d= 0 / u= 4, d= -5 / u= 6, d= -4 / u= -3, d= 6 // u= -1 / u= -1 / u= -5 / u= -5 // u= -3 / d= 3 // ddUd
7.59 u= 4, d= 6 / u= -1, d= 4 / u= 1, d= 1 / u= 2, d= 4 // u= -1 / u= -2 / u= 2 / u= -2 // u= -2 / d= 1 // dUUd
7.00 u= 1, d= -3 / u= -4, d= -3 / u= 2, d= 3 / u= -3, d= 3 // u= -1 / u= 0 / u= 2 / u= -5 // u= 5 / d= 2 // dUUd
7.38 u= -1, d= 3 / u= 6, d= 2 / u= 4, d= -1 / u= 2, d= 5 // u= 0 / u= -5 / u= 5 / u= -1 // u= 3 / d= -5 // dddU
6.62 u= -1, d= 2 / u= 0, d= -4 / u= 2, d= 6 / u= -3, d= 2 // u= -5 / u= 3 / u= 1 / u= -5 // u= 4 / d= -4 // UddU
7.55 u= -4, d= -2 / u= 3, d= -5 / u= 2, d= 2 / u= -1, d= 1 // u= 4 / u= -4 / u= -3 / u= -4 // u= 1 / d= 5 // dddd
8.07 u= 6, d= 1 / u= 2, d= -5 / u= 5, d= -5 / u= -5, d= 5 // u= 0 / u= 1 / u= 6 / u= -2 // u= 4 / d= 1 // dUUU



also 7.28 ao25 (wat)



Spoiler: times



6.72, 6.86, (6.11), (10.34), 8.42, 7.01, 7.44, 6.41, 8.46, 6.96, 6.32, 7.59, 7.00, 7.38, 6.62, 7.55, 8.07, 7.18, (9.90), 7.01, 8.17, 7.65, 6.78, 7.25, (6.03)



the scrambles were pretty great, daniel cano got 4 or 5 sub-5s in the session


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2014)

8.39, 8.30, 11.20, 12.80+, 12.45, (13.80), 9.58, 11.08, 11.58, (8.06), 8.75, 10.17 = 10.43

not PB. lol average though, tons of 8s for me


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally sub-10!!!

After 19 months of cubing I finally got it!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-1
*avg of 5: 9.93*

Time List:
1. (14.88) L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U F U2 B R' D' B' L2 U2 L2 R D' 
2. 9.38 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L' F L U R' F2 L' B' 
3. 10.41 U' R2 D' U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F L F D2 B D U' B2 F D' 
4. 10.00 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L' U2 L B R2 B' R' D2 B R 
5. (9.00) D' F B L' U' L2 D' B' L U D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L2

Last solve was a PLL skip 

Also, the next solve was a 13.05 so it was still 9.93 avg.


----------



## Julian (Sep 1, 2014)

'lowest time challenge' on skype with Mike. 5 minutes to get the lowest possible time on a given scramble.

first times were 7.04, 5.48, 6.76, 7.11, 7.39 = 6.97 ao5

also, only did cross on D to both do the same cross each time.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 1, 2014)

PB 5x5 average of 5. Almost had a PB average of 12 but I got a really bad pop.
Average of 5: 2:21.60
1. (2:05.62) r f2 R2 L2 U L R2 b d B' f R2 L2 l2 b2 d u l2 B' L' U u2 r2 B' F' f u B L2 F2 D' B2 r D2 d2 B' f2 b2 L2 D' L' l f F b' R' D2 U' l2 R b2 f' D2 u b r l f' F2 b2 
2. 2:10.11 l2 B U2 f2 u B d r2 u' d r B2 f2 R D2 r' l f' B b l2 U2 B r U2 R' d' r' U l d b R2 u2 U l2 U2 l' B f D' B D2 l d2 U l r' d' B R2 U2 L' d b' R' U' u2 B2 U' 
3. 2:28.66 f2 F2 R' l' D' r' b' f u2 f2 R f' B d2 r d' b d B r2 B D2 u2 r2 d r' u l2 b2 R2 D' f U D2 L2 d b2 L2 B U l2 u2 l' d l b' R2 f2 B U' l' D r' d2 D U2 r2 d' R2 D2 
4. (3:30.33) u' r2 l2 D u' l' R r' u' F' U' R2 U2 B' F f L' l d2 r2 f' F' r' B' D' R' u' D B2 u2 b l b r d l u2 b' L2 r R f L' u d2 f b B d2 U' u F2 D' B2 r d' l2 D f D' 
5. 2:26.04 L' D R L d2 D2 B2 f L' u2 U' F' L R U' l' d' U D2 l b2 D l R' d' l' d2 u F r2 B2 u f2 F2 l' U2 B2 f R2 U2 D2 u d2 B2 b F r' b2 U' d2 R2 U B D2 B' l F' r U B'


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 1, 2014)

I had perfect aim when using the restroom earlier today.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2014)

Average of 5: 10.23
1. (9.56) D' R' B R2 L' D2 R U' L2 B' U R2 B2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 
2. (13.55) D R F D2 B L' D2 L F2 D F2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 R' B2 U2 R 
3. 9.63 F' L F' L B' L2 U' R2 D R B2 R F2 L2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 
4. 10.26 D F2 D L2 F2 D U L2 U R2 F' U L R' D2 R' D B2 F R 
5. 10.80 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U' L R' B2 U' B U F2 L 

Average of 12: 11.20
1. (9.63) F' L F' L B' L2 U' R2 D R B2 R F2 L2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 
2. 10.26 D F2 D L2 F2 D U L2 U R2 F' U L R' D2 R' D B2 F R 
3. 10.80 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U' L R' B2 U' B U F2 L 
4. 11.53 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 R' B2 R D2 F' R2 U' R B R F' R D' B' 
5. 12.39 D R' L' F R' D B D R U F B2 D2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' 
6. (13.86) L2 D B2 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' F D R2 B F2 L' F' R' B 
7. 10.50 R2 U' F2 U R' L2 B R L D2 F' L2 F2 L2 B U2 F R2 B2 R2 
8. 13.79 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' D R2 D2 F L' B L2 U B 
9. 10.94 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 R B2 D F U L R B' F R U' 
10. 10.64 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F D2 L D2 L' D' U R' F2 U 
11. 10.36 B2 L U2 F' B D R' B U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B U2 F' R2 B2 
12. 10.80 L U2 B' R U' F D B D2 L' U R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 

Both PBs. Lot's of easy scrambles. Actually had some lucky LL for once (9.56 was sledgehammer for last slot+LL so basically LL skip, there was a PLL skip somewhere, and also an accidental XXCross when building an Xcross)

Edit: Rolled to 11.19
ao12 10.50, (13.79), 10.94, 10.64, 10.36, 10.80, 12.43, 10.70, 12.98, 11.50, (9.02), 11.02,

So I think my 3x3 pbs are 7.0x/10.23/11.19/12.03 for single/5/12/50.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Average of 5: 10.23
> 1. (9.56) D' R' B R2 L' D2 R U' L2 B' U R2 B2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2
> 2. (13.55) D R F D2 B L' D2 L F2 D F2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 R' B2 U2 R
> 3. 9.63 F' L F' L B' L2 U' R2 D R B2 R F2 L2 F2 R U2 R2 U2
> ...



So your ao12 and ao50 are faster than mine...
I don't do them much so that makes sense. Was this on cam?

EDIT: That sounded a little pompous, I wasn't trying to be


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2014)

I rarely do ao50s either, not on cam I might film some Wednesday, but probably not


----------



## mrtomas (Sep 1, 2014)

sub 10 single in the finals ;P also 8.93 in the second round, both NL


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 1, 2014)

7.11 clock average of 76

stackmat died... 

nice single:
4.83 (-1,-1) / (-5,0) / (5,3) / (0,-4) / (4) / (4) / (1) / (4) / (1) / (0) / UddU

edit: couple of fail averages from the session
6.16, 7.31, 5.84, DNF(5.50), 6.63
4.94, DNF(7.55), 4.83, 8.05, 7.72


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 1, 2014)

PBs from today:
5x5: 5/12/100: 1:36.71/1:41.07/1:47.52
6x6: 1/5/12: 3:01.13/3:16.39/3:21.25
7x7: 100: 4:58.90

7x7 AO100 is still way slower than I am, since 100 solves takes forever and I was a lot slower 100 solves ago than I am now. The same thing will be true of 6x6 once I actually get there--I've yet to actually do 100 6x6 solves.


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 1, 2014)

SUB-10 SINGLE FINALLY

1. 9.78 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B2 L U2 L' B2 D' R' F2 R' D L U2 F U 



Spoiler: Reconstruction



/* Scramble */
D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B2 L U2 L' B2 D' R' F2 R' D L U2 F U

/* Solve */
x' D' R' L' //xcross
y' D' U R U R' D //f2l-2
U' y L' U L //f2l-3
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R //f2l-4
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //oll
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U //pll

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## GG (Sep 1, 2014)

lots and lots of pbs! I mean wow. 
avg100 / 15.68
avg50 / 15.50
nls / 10.44


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 1, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> SUB-10 SINGLE FINALLY
> 
> 1. 9.78 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B2 L U2 L' B2 D' R' F2 R' D L U2 F U
> 
> ...



Great solve! Glad you got there. I'm at 10.41; hopefully I'll be next. 

For your third pair, the one I put in bold, you can use U R' U2 R U R' U' R instead of U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R. It's much faster.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 1, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-1
avg of 12: 3.50

Time List:
1. 3.78 R U L R' B U' B R' 
2. 3.76 R U B R B' R L' U L 
3. (2.25) B' U L' B R' B U' R' 
4. 3.45 R' U B' U' L R L' B' U' 
5. 3.19 U L B' L R' U' B L' B' 
6. 3.26 L' B' R' U R L' R B L' 
7. (4.40) U' L B U' L' B R B' 
8. 4.07 B' R L R B L' U' L 
9. 3.30 R B L' U' R B' R L' R 
10. 3.72 L' U' L R' L B' U' R' U' 
11. 3.70 R' B' U L' R' U R U' 
12. 2.80 L' B R' L B' U' B' L


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-1
> avg of 12: 3.50
> 
> Time List:
> ...


sub-3.5 gogogo


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Great solve! Glad you got there. I'm at 10.41; hopefully I'll be next.
> 
> For your third pair, the one I put in bold, you can use U R' U2 R U R' U' R instead of U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R. It's much faster.



That is how I would have solved that pair as well but my OLL alg for that case would have yielded a v perm. He made the best choice.



Also PB Skewb Single on new Moyu skewb: 2.44 lol scramble but meh

Also can *someone good *tell me what times they get with Sarah's Beginner's. I am stuck around 10 sec (σ = 2 sec) for most Ao100s(Have maybe 1500 solves lifetime). Not sure if really bad or if need to learn intermediate, advanced or something.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> That is how I would have solved that pair as well but my OLL alg for that case would have yielded a v perm. He made the best choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjVwqQzncec
Jayden has a low 8 avg12 there, so I'd guess that low 8 global is possible with enough practise. I'd just learn the intermediate cases though, they're not too bad


----------



## CHJ (Sep 1, 2014)

WOT..... i just beat my oldest PB finally 

OH single 9.92 (beats 9.97 from jan 2013)

L D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L' D' L F2 R2 U' B F' U B2
xcross// y R' U R L F'
F2L-2// y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L-3// U R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
F2L-4// z R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U R'
OLL// z' R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U
PLL// z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R2
53HTM - 5.34tps


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 1, 2014)

CHJ said:


> WOT..... i just beat my oldest PB finally
> 
> OH single 9.92 (beats 9.97 from jan 2013)
> 
> ...


 
woah. That's a really nice solve.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 1, 2014)

um... what

stats: (hide)
number of times: 312/312
best time: 22.85
worst time: 46.12

current avg5: 31.77 (σ = 1.47)
*best avg5: 28.25 (σ = 2.19)*

current avg12: 30.43 (σ = 2.65)
*best avg12: 29.48 (σ = 2.37)*

current avg25: 30.37 (σ = 1.99)
*best avg25: 30.12 (σ = 2.24)* so close... 

current avg50: 31.31 (σ = 3.06)
best avg50: 31.24 (σ = 3.02)

current avg100: 32.49 (σ = 3.35)
best avg100: 32.49 (σ = 3.36)

what is my life...

YES


----------



## lucascube (Sep 1, 2014)

I have been improving in fmc a ton. I also decided to do a 3x3 ao50. 

Stats:

8.321 ao50
7.173 ao5
7.853 ao12


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 1, 2014)

First sub-7!!

6.745 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 L B' D2 R U F' R2 U2 B F'

x y2
R' D' R // cross
U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // F2L-1
R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L-2
y R U' R' // F2L-3
y R' U' R // F2L-4
M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U2 // PLL


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 1, 2014)

24 FMC


----------



## qaz (Sep 1, 2014)

4x4 pb single

35.30 L' R' B2 D' Fw' B' D2 R Fw R2 D L2 D' Rw U' F2 L' F2 D F2 Fw R' U2 L' U2 R' D2 L U Uw' B' L' Uw' B' Uw' D U' R D' U'


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 1, 2014)

3x3 PB ao5 18.23 (I think)
18.652, (57.945 [wut]), 19.486, 16.533, (15.069)

Just btw halfway through the 57.9 I dropped the cube and had to find center caps 

3x3 PB ao12 19.37
19.84, 18.86, 18.10, 19.70, (15.99), 20.51, 16.72, 24.15, 20.84, 16.46, (29.71), 18.52


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2014)

Hells yess

Average of 25: 8.49


Spoiler



1. (6.98) D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 U' L2 F' L' U2 F2 R2 
2. 7.97 F2 L2 F U2 B R2 F U2 B' L' F' L F' D U2 L' F L' 
3. 8.07 D2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B F U' R D' L2 F L2 U2 B D' R' 
4. 9.16 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U' B2 D R2 B D L B' U' F' D B' F L 
5. 8.39 D L2 U L2 D B2 U' B2 D B2 U B R' B' D R F R2 U L' F2 
6. 8.27 D2 B2 U D L' U' R2 U' F' U R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D' L2 D2 
7. 7.61 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D U F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F U' B2 F2 L B F' D 
8. (11.82) U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 D' B' U2 B U2 L' U R2 F' D' 
9. 8.02 L2 F R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 B D' R' D' L' F' D' U2 L D2 L2 
10. 8.04 L' B' U' R2 F2 B D L' F' R' U' L2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 U L2 F2 
11. 8.06 D' B' R U' B2 U2 D2 R' D' R2 F2 R2 L2 F R2 F L2 F2 U2 B2 
12. 8.83 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 F U' F' L R U' R2 F R B L' 
13. 8.92 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U F2 D U2 R2 B' L B2 L U F D2 L D 
14. 10.47 D R2 F D' R L F' L' U' R B2 D2 R' F2 R F2 L U2 R' L' 
15. 9.49 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L U' B R D B D2 L2 F R2 U' 
16. 7.48 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F' R B' D2 L2 D U B2 U2 
17. 8.96 U2 B U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B F' D' L' F' R2 D B2 L2 F' U' F2 
18. (11.48) L2 U L2 D' U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U L' F' U2 L' F' D' B L2 R' U 
19. 9.44 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D B2 D' U' R2 U' F' U' L2 D L' U' F D2 B2 
20. 8.00 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' R' B F2 D' F' L R' B2 L D 
21. 8.51 R' L' D2 F' L2 U F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 R' F2 B2 L' 
22. 8.15 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U L' D F' L' D U2 B F' 
23. (6.96) L2 D L2 D' U L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B D' R D L B L R' B' R' 
24. 8.68 F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D' U' B D2 U' F L' D' L2 U' L D' 
25. 7.70 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L F D U2 L U' F2 D L B



Edit: just looked at my sig... this isn't even PB lol


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 2, 2014)

wat

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-1
avg of 5: 1.97

Time List:
1. 2.11 F2 U2 F R2 F' U F2 R U2 
2. (2.58) U' R U2 F R F2 U R' U2 
3. 2.08 F' U2 F R2 F U2 R F U 
4. (1.59) U F2 R U2 R' F U' R U2 
5. 1.73 R2 F U' R U F2 R2 F' R'

EDIT: holy ****

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-1
avg of 12: 2.13

Time List:
1. 2.11 F2 U2 F R2 F' U F2 R U2 
2. 2.58 U' R U2 F R F2 U R' U2 
3. 2.08 F' U2 F R2 F U2 R F U 
4. (1.59) U F2 R U2 R' F U' R U2 
5. 1.73 R2 F U' R U F2 R2 F' R' 
6. 2.53 F2 U2 R F' U F' U F' U' 
7. 1.74 F2 R' U2 F2 U F' U F2 U 
8. 1.81 F U2 F R' F U R F' U2 
9. 1.78 R' F2 U' R F U F' U R2 
10. 2.73 U R F' R' F' R U2 F2 U2 
11. (2.87) U F' U' R U' R U2 F' R 
12. 2.24 R U2 R' U F2 U F U2 R'

Solves 3-7 are a 1.85 ao5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 2, 2014)

First sub-1 single on 4x4 (57.30) woohoo!


----------



## rybaby (Sep 2, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Went out to spray water on fruit trees at 3:30 in the morning in my pajamas and a coat. Did it.



Quit it with these posts.

In other news,

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-1
avg of 5: 12.04

Time List:
1. (9.15) U D2 R' L U2 R' F' U2 D' B2 U F' L B L D2 F2 D2 B' F2 U R' L2 U F2 
2. 10.09 B' R' U D F' L2 D2 R2 L2 D2 B' U' F2 B L D2 R' F B L' U L D' U2 F 
3. 12.03 R2 L D2 B F D2 R B' L2 B2 F' U2 L2 B' R F2 B D F' B' D' U2 R2 L' F' 
4. (16.46) B' U D2 F' L R2 B2 L F' B R' F R' F2 R' L2 F' L R' F' L2 B2 U2 D B 
5. 14.00 F R2 L U' D' B L' B2 R2 D2 L' F' L2 U L2 R U2 B' U2 R L' F' B2 R L2


----------



## kcl (Sep 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-1
> avg of 12: 3.50
> 
> Time List:
> ...



oh dang I missed this
PB?

edit: 4.07 worst counting solve daaaang


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2014)

I am so annoyed right now. Missed a sub 10 average on camera by an M', then looking at the footage, phone ran out of space in inspection of last solve.

10.98, DNF(9.76), 10.62, 9.33, 9.56

So I have 10.98, DNF, 10.62 and 9.33 on camera. It's a 10.39 average if the camera didn't cut out, and it'd be 9.98 average on camera without the DNF...
sdfghsdfkgbsdfkg

Upload first 4 solves anyway?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yay



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-1
avg of 100: 2.33

Time List:
1. 2.11 F2 U2 F R2 F' U F2 R U2 
2. 2.58 U' R U2 F R F2 U R' U2 
3. 2.08 F' U2 F R2 F U2 R F U 
4. 1.59 U F2 R U2 R' F U' R U2 
5. 1.73 R2 F U' R U F2 R2 F' R' 
6. 2.53 F2 U2 R F' U F' U F' U' 
7. 1.74 F2 R' U2 F2 U F' U F2 U 
8. 1.81 F U2 F R' F U R F' U2 
9. 1.78 R' F2 U' R F U F' U R2 
10. 2.73 U R F' R' F' R U2 F2 U2 
11. 2.87 U F' U' R U' R U2 F' R 
12. 2.24 R U2 R' U F2 U F U2 R' 
13. 2.87 F' R' U R' U2 R2 U' F U 
14. 2.36 U R U' F' U R' F2 R' U2 
15. 2.27 R' U F' U R F2 U2 R F' 
16. 1.93 U R' U2 F R2 F R2 F' U' 
17. (1.43) F2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R U 
18. 2.01 U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U R' F U2 
19. 2.75 R F' U' F2 U R' F' R2 F' U' 
20. 2.70 U' R U2 R U F2 U R2 U2 
21. 2.31 U' R' F U' F2 U2 F' R U' 
22. 1.74 R' U F R2 U2 R' F U2 R' 
23. 2.13 R U2 R F2 R U2 R' F' U' 
24. 2.37 R2 U' R' F U R' U2 F' U2 
25. (3.03) U F' U F' R2 F2 R' U F' U 
26. (3.05) F2 U' F' U2 F' R U2 R' F' U' 
27. 2.38 R U' F' R2 F' R' U R' U 
28. 2.29 F' U F2 R2 U R' U' F2 U' 
29. 2.42 F' R F' R F' R U F2 U 
30. 2.22 R' U2 R F R' F U2 R2 U' 
31. 2.65 U' F2 R2 U R F R2 F2 R' U' 
32. 2.04 R2 U' F2 R F2 R' F2 R U' 
33. 2.06 R U R' F2 R U' R F R 
34. 2.22 R U2 R F' U F U2 F' U' 
35. 2.07 U2 F' R F2 R' F U' R' U 
36. 2.16 R F' U2 F U' F U2 F' U' 
37. 2.41 R2 U2 R' F2 R F' U2 F2 U2 
38. 2.34 U2 R' F' R2 F R' U R' F2 
39. 2.14 U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R' F R2 
40. 2.71 R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U' R2 U 
41. 1.91 R2 F2 U2 R U' F' R2 F' R' 
42. 2.15 U2 R' F' R2 F' U F R' U 
43. 2.77 F2 U F' U2 F R F2 R' U' 
44. 2.07 R2 F' U2 R F U' F U' F2 
45. 2.52 R' U' F2 R U' R F R' U 
46. 1.94 F R' F' R2 F' U' R' U' R' 
47. 2.86 R U2 F' R' U2 F U' F U2 
48. 1.84 R' F2 R F' R U2 R F2 U' 
49. 2.81 R2 F U2 F' U2 R F' U R2 U2 
50. 2.43 U R U F2 R F2 R F U 
51. (1.48) R2 F' R' F' U2 R U R' U2 
52. 2.83 F' R U' F' U R' U' R U2 
53. 2.56 F2 R U' F R' U2 R F2 R2 
54. 2.48 R2 U' F2 R F' R U2 R2 U' 
55. (1.35) U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U' 
56. 2.63 U F2 R' F U F2 R2 U' F U' 
57. 2.52 F U2 F' U2 R U' R U2 R' 
58. 1.85 R F2 R' F R' U F R2 U 
59. 1.83 F2 U' R U' F' U2 F U2 R' U' 
60. 2.43 F2 U' R' F U2 F R F' U' 
61. 1.76 U2 R' F R2 F R2 F2 R2 U 
62. 2.52 U F2 R U2 R2 F' R2 F U' 
63. 1.73 F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' 
64. 2.30 U' R U' R2 F R F U2 R' 
65. 2.51 R2 F' U' R U R' U2 F2 U' 
66. 1.80 F2 U' R' U2 F R U R' U' 
67. 2.44 F2 U F' U' R' F R U2 F' U' 
68. 2.66 F R U' F' R F2 R2 U R' 
69. 2.58 U R F U' R U' F U' F2 
70. 2.54 R2 U' R' F2 U F' R2 U F2 
71. 2.75 U' F R F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U2 
72. 2.53 U F2 U' R F U2 R' U' F2 U2 
73. 2.89 F2 U R' U F R U R' U' 
74. 2.73 F R F U2 F U' F U2 R2 U' 
75. 2.01 F2 R2 F' U R' U' R U2 F' 
76. 2.46 U' F U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 
77. 2.78 U2 R' F R2 F2 U F' U' R U' 
78. (3.28) F U' F2 U' R U2 R F2 R' 
79. 2.22 R U R F2 U2 F' U R2 F' 
80. 2.53 R' F U' R2 F U' F2 R U2 
81. 2.87 U R2 U F2 U R U2 F U 
82. (0.93) F' U2 R' F' R F U2 R' U' 
83. 2.20 U2 F R F2 U' F R U' F2 
84. 2.75 R' F' U R2 F' R2 F R U 
85. 2.43 U R2 F2 R U' R' F U2 R' U' 
86. 2.42 F R2 U2 F' U F R' F R' U' 
87. 2.73 R F2 U' F' R F U' F U 
88. 1.84 F R U' F U' R U2 F2 U' 
89. 2.16 F U' R' F U' F' R2 F' U 
90. 1.63 R F R' F2 U F' R U2 R' 
91. (3.01) R F2 R U R2 F' R F' U' 
92. 1.95 U R2 F2 U' F R F' R U' 
93. (1.51) R U F2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U 
94. 2.86 U' R U2 R F R2 U2 R' U' 
95. 2.61 R U2 F2 R F' U2 R' U R' 
96. (3.06) F U2 F' R U2 F' U' F U 
97. 2.27 F2 U' R F' U F2 U F' U2 
98. 2.21 R' F R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 
99. 2.54 F R U' F R' U F U' R U2 
100. 2.35 R F R U2 R' F U' R2 U'


----------



## kcl (Sep 2, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> massive amounts of gj


I had no clue you were this fast :O vgj. You know just CLL or some EG1 also?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 2, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I had no clue you were this fast :O vgj. You know just CLL or some EG1 also?


Yeah I know the easy EG-1s. I also use some Anti-CLLs.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I am so annoyed right now. Missed a sub 10 average on camera by an M', then looking at the footage, phone ran out of space in inspection of last solve.
> 
> 10.98, DNF(9.76), 10.62, 9.33, 9.56
> 
> ...



I wouldn't bother if you think you can beat this easily


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I wouldn't bother if you think you can beat this easily



I don't! I've filmed roughly 200 solves today and my next best ao5 was 10.91 (I did get my PB single filmed at least)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I am so annoyed right now. Missed a sub 10 average on camera by an M', then looking at the footage, phone ran out of space in inspection of last solve.
> 
> 10.98, DNF(9.76), 10.62, 9.33, 9.56
> 
> ...



Well that sucks. Upload anyway.



Tim Major said:


> I don't! I've filmed roughly 200 solves today and my next best ao5 was 10.91 (I did get my PB single filmed at least)



Which was?


Got this earlier but had some jobs to do so couldn't continue:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-2
avg of 25: 11.61

Time List:
1. 10.66 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' R D L2 U2 R' F R' F' U' L' 
2. 10.58 R2 F D' L2 U' B2 R' B' L' B' L2 D L2 F2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 
3. 12.98+ D' R B2 L U2 L B' U L' U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F B L2 
4. (13.72) B' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' D' L' R' F' R' F2 D2 R D2 U 
5. 10.02 D2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F R D R B D L' B U2 L2 R' 
6. 11.47 F' U' R2 D L' U F2 R' F' R' D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 
7. 11.05 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' D' R B' D' B F2 R2 U2 R' 
8. 13.13 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' B' R' F U' R U' R B' D 
9. 10.68 B2 R' D2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 B2 F' D' L R2 B2 R2 F U B' D 
10. 12.42 F R U2 D' L D' F L2 U F R' B2 L' F2 L D2 F2 U2 L B2 L 
11. 10.49 B D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B U' B2 F' L R D2 U B' L2 B 
12. (9.74) U2 B U' B L' F2 R F R' B D2 L2 U2 B R2 B D2 B 
13. 11.40 L2 B' R U R' U D R' F2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 L' D2 F2 
14. 12.67 D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 F2 D U' B L2 R' U' R F' D2 B' U' L 
15. 10.47 L2 F L F B D2 B2 L U B' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 
16. 12.46 D2 B' D F R B D' R F2 L D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 
17. 10.80 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D F R2 F' U2 R B2 R2 F' D R2 
18. (14.25) F' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 F U' R2 B L U R' U B L2 D 
19. (8.51) B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B L' B2 F U L2 R' D U2 
20. 13.27 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B' R' F' R' U2 L' D L2 U2 L2 
21. 11.36 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R F D2 U R' F2 D2 L' 
22. 13.57 L' U2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' R' U2 B' L2 D' R2 F D B' R D U2 
23. 11.58 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' R B U2 B' L' B2 F2 D U' B 
24. 10.71 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 F2 D F2 L B' U' R' D' F R' B' D2 B 
25. 12.09 B R2 F B2 R2 U' L2 D R' B2 L2 F L2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2


----------



## Chree (Sep 2, 2014)

First sub2 Ao12 on 5x5: 1:59.28. Ao25 was 2:02.94. Slow March to success.

Also finally seeing some improvement on 6x6 and consistently getting sub4's.

Beat my 3x3 single twice in one session. Both times with the same 6 move OLLs with PLL skips. 11.22 with U2 Auf. 11.15 with no auf. Not sure when my sub11 is coming, but it's coming.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 2, 2014)

So close to PB! 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-2
avg of 12: 11.24

Time List:
1. 10.72 F B' D' F L2 F L' U' B' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 
2. 10.42 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F' R U L2 B F2 R' B' L D2 
3. 11.10 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 F2 L U B' D' U B R U B2 D2 F 
4. 10.32 F2 U R' B' D' R' U B' U D2 R2 B L2 U2 D2 B' D2 F2 
5. 12.07 L' U B L2 B R' U2 L D F2 U2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R' L' U2 F2 
6. (9.35) B2 D B2 R' F2 D' F R' D R' U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R' D2 
7. 11.47 B2 R F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L F2 D' F2 L2 F L B D2 F2 D' U' 
8. 11.62 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R D2 L' D' R D2 U B' L2 F U L' U' 
9. (12.65) B2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R U F2 D' B' D2 U' F2 
10. 12.57 D' R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R' D R F' L' F' D' F L U2 
11. 12.05 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' R2 B L U' B' D' L' R' 
12. 10.04 L2 F' L2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F D' L' U' B' F2 D' R U' F U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 2, 2014)

4.24 2x2 ao12 PB


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2014)

Angle sucks so no thread. Scramble looked bad but damn... so lucky


Inspection: y
Cross: R' L2 F' D' R' D'
F2L1: U' R U R'
F2L2+3: y' L' U L U' L U L'
F2L4: y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

36 moves, 35 with cancel

Also worked out how to make my videos look pretty, 14mb but looks really HQ (especially in HQ!)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice. Welcome to the sub-7 club.



Spoiler



yay, my single is still faster than yours



EDIT:

I might start keeping track of ao25

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-2
avg of 25: 11.56

Time List:
1. 12.39 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 R' F L2 D' B2 D R' U' L2 D B' F 
2. 12.37 L2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 U B F2 R' F U B2 L D2 B2 F R2 
3. (9.53) U2 R' B' L' U2 B U F' B' L U2 B2 D R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 
4. 10.35 U L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 L D' R2 B' D' B' F L B F' 
5. 11.66 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 R B' L F' L' D B2 R2 B2 F 
6. 10.64 R2 F' L2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F U' L B D2 L B2 D L' B F2 
7. 11.50 U' D F R2 F D' F R D L U2 F B U2 R2 B U2 D2 F L2 F 
8. (9.86) L2 D2 B U2 L F2 D F' U D2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' 
9. 12.55 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 D' U' L D U2 L' R F L' F' U 
10. 12.58 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U F U' R' B2 U2 F' D U' R' 
11. 10.83 L2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 U' B' D U' F' R F2 D F' L' 
12. 12.31 F2 U' F2 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 B L B D' B F L U R' D2 U 
13. 10.66 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' U' B2 L2 U2 R' B' U' L R2 B' F2 D B2 U 
14. (13.76) L2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F D L R' B' L' R B L 
15. 10.00 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' R2 U L U' F2 L2 
16. 11.15 F2 L D2 R D2 R D2 L2 B2 R' U2 F L' D L R D' R2 U B R2 
17. 13.56 B2 R2 D U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B' R2 F' R' U L B U2 B' D2 
18. 12.26 F2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R B2 R B U B2 L' B D' B F' L U 
19. 12.46 D B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' R U F2 D2 F' D B' D' R 
20. (14.39) R2 B U2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U F' R B F' U L' F2 L F' 
21. 10.10 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B' F' D B R' D R' B' F2 D2 
22. 10.88 F' U B' D' R D2 R' B L2 F L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 
23. 11.51 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B U B' L F' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 
24. 12.57 R L2 B U2 R2 U' B' U2 R' D L2 B' U2 D2 B D2 B' R2 B U2 
25. 10.42 U F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' D' U' B2 D R' U' R2 U'


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 2, 2014)

OH PB Average

23.76, 22.81, 25.88, (29.12), (22.46) = 24.15

Didn't even realise this one had happened at first.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 2, 2014)

Double post but

OH PB average
23.06, 24.33, (27.85), (20.90), 21.00 = 22.80


D2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 U' B U' L2 D L' D L U2 F2 R


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay so this happened:

(11.90), 14.56, 12.35, (18.93), 12.65 = 13.19 average 

Two counting 12s... wow.

Scrambles were:

1. (11.90) D' B2 F2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R B D' R' B R2 B' U' L2 B 
2. 14.56 U B2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 U' L D2 F U L2 B L' U L' D 
3. 12.35 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R' D' B D L' U' F2 L' B2 
4. (18.93) L F2 R B2 D2 R B2 D2 R U2 B' D' L U' R2 F' L' F' L F' 
5. 12.65 F L U2 F R D' R' F L' D' R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 2, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Went out to spray water on fruit trees at 3:30 in the morning in my pajamas and a coat. Did it.


:tu


strakerak said:


> I managed to sneeze with my eyes open.


So much GJ


strakerak said:


> I had perfect aim when using the restroom earlier today.


...


strakerak said:


> I managed to flush all my **** down the toilet in one try since most of the time it gets clogged up! Now that is an accomplishment!


>.<


strakerak's signature said:


> Sometimes I ponder that the Australian cubers hate my posts more than they hate feet solving.


So shocking. I mean, look at all these gems. Nothing to hate. 

13.36 AO5, plus some other fails.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Average of 5: 12.95
1. 11.79 U F2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 R D' R2 F2 L B F D' L' R2 U' 
2. 11.89 L F2 L2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 F U' F' D' F L' F' U2 F 
3. 15.18 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R D2 L' B2 R' D R' F' L' U' 
4. (16.06) L2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R B D2 B' D' R F' R B2 F2 
5. (9.87) D L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D B L' U F U' B U2 B D' R2

Fail average, but 2 couting 11s and a fullstep sub-10 single.

Reconstruction of the 9.87:
z x D L2 D R' D'//cross
(U' y) R U' R'//f2l1
(U' y') R U' R' U R U R'//f2l2
U L U2 L' U' L U2 L'//f2l3
U2 L' U L//f2l4
U2 R U R' U R (U' y) R U' R' F'//OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R//PLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2014)

DOUBLE POST BUT I THINK ITS WORTH IT
3x3 Average of 50: 13.98


Spoiler



1. 15.53 D B2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B' U R2 U' R' B' L F' L' 
2. 12.92 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' B U2 F L U' R' U L2 
3. 13.65 B2 R2 F2 D2 L R2 U2 L D2 B2 L' U F2 D U F2 R F' R2 B2 
4. 14.07 U B2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' L' B2 F2 U2 B D' L' R2 F' 
5. 13.19 R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B' R2 D' B2 U2 R F L2 D' 
6. 12.67 R2 F2 D2 L2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F D' U B' D2 U L D2 B' U2 
7. 14.74 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L U L B2 F' L2 U' B L2 R' 
8. 16.35 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 R' F2 D' B' R F R D' L B2 
9. 12.70 R2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R F' U2 R2 D' F2 
10. 12.22 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 F' L' B F2 D' B F R' D2 U 
11. 14.78 U' F' L U2 L F L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' 
12. 12.00 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 B D R2 U2 B L F' D2 F U R 
13. (17.69) U2 L2 B' U' F U2 D2 L D' R' L2 U2 B D2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
14. 14.48 R2 D2 L2 F' D B' L2 U' B' R' U2 F R2 L2 F L2 B R2 L2 D2 
15. 12.66 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U B2 D2 L B' U2 L R' B2 L D F 
16. 14.97 D R B L2 D B2 U' F2 R B D' L2 F2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' 
17. 16.66 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L' D2 F' D2 L' R' D' B D2 U 
18. 14.24 B2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 L F2 R D B2 R2 F L2 D' B L' R' 
19. 11.79 U F2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 R D' R2 F2 L B F D' L' R2 U' 
20. 11.89 L F2 L2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 F U' F' D' F L' F' U2 F 
21. 15.18 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R D2 L' B2 R' D R' F' L' U' 
22. 16.06 L2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R B D2 B' D' R F' R B2 F2 
23. (9.87) D L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D B L' U F U' B U2 B D' R2 
24. 15.72 L F U2 B' D2 B2 U L' U2 R2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 B L2 D2 F 
25. 12.08 U R D' B D' L2 U R D R2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 L 
26. 16.92 B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U R B' D2 B L' R2 U B' D' U2 
27. 11.80 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B U2 R2 B D2 R D' U' B2 L D2 L U' B' R' 
28. (11.35) L2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' L R' D' B F L U2 B' R' D 
29. 13.64 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D L F2 U R U L D' F' R2 
30. 13.26 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' L' R2 D L2 R U' F' U R2 
31. 14.27 F R F2 B L' F U' B' D' F' U B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 
32. 12.54 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L' B2 L D F L B' R2 U' 
33. 15.69 D' L U' R' L' B' L D2 L' U2 R2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B' 
34. 16.91 B' D2 F L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 B D' L' U L' U2 B' L' U2 R2 B2 F' 
35. 14.50 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L U2 L' D' R B U F' R' D' L2 B2 F2 
36. 13.52 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' L' U' F D' R' F2 D' R2 B U' 
37. 12.53 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 F U2 L2 F D' U2 L' U2 L U2 R U R 
38. 14.54 U F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' R' D2 L B' R' D' F' U' F' R' B 
39. (17.24) R D' L2 D' F U L B2 D' F2 R U2 R L2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 L' 
40. 14.69 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 R B2 R D2 L2 B2 U B R D2 B2 F L2 D2 B2 
41. 14.05 F D2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 R D' L2 F L U' F2 R D B' D' 
42. 12.73 U' B2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 F L2 U2 L B' D' L2 U' R2 
43. 15.54 F2 D2 F L2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 U' B R U2 F D2 L2 D' B2 
44. (17.30) F2 D2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 L' D U B2 L F2 L' B F L' F2 
45. 14.63 F U' R F' L2 B U' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' R2 
46. 13.50 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F' D2 F' R2 D' L' R D' L R U L' F' 
47. 13.79 R' L B L D L2 F' L2 F U F2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 
48. 12.85 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 U F' D' U' R' D' U2 L' B' D U2 
49. (11.46) D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F U' L R2 B' L2 D' U' R2 U R 
50. 12.57 F' R2 U2 F2 L' D' F B2 L B D2 R D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' L2



EDIT: I rolled it and i got 13.97... lol

DOUBLE EDIT:
6x6 Session average: 3:14.72
1. 3:15.34 
2. (3:03.92) 
3. 3:18.74 
4. 3:10.08 
5. (3:28.45)


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 2, 2014)

3x3x3

13.43, 13.15, (14.90), (12.38), 12.96 = *13.18 ao5*
(11.49), 14.11, 13.43, 13.15, 14.90, 12.38, 12.96, (17.14), 16.06, 16.77, 13.10, 16.97 = *14.38 ao12*
15.17 ao50, 15.64 ao100.

Creeping ever closer to sub-15


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 2, 2014)

Getting into 4x4 more, got a 1:26.xx Ao12 and 1:22 Ao5 with yau. Also 1:17 something PB single, beat it by less than a second. My Ao5 and Ao12 were actually within half a second of each other for a while during the session.


----------



## Lid (Sep 2, 2014)

Square-1

16.52, (13.34), (24.75), 21.68, 21.47, 20.54, 14.03, 20.38, 20.76, 18.30, 18.13, 15.85 = *18.77* PB with 0.90!


----------



## imvelox (Sep 2, 2014)

Clock 11.46 avg5

meh bigcubes are getting boring


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2014)

2x2 is actually not that bad

Average of 12: 2.12
1. 1.96 U' F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 
2. 1.98 R2 U2 R2 U' R F U2 R U' 
3. 2.95 U2 F R F R' U2 F U R' 
4. 1.91 F R U F2 U R2 F R' U' 
5. 1.80 F' U R F2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
6. 2.23 U' F2 R F R2 U2 R' U' F 
7. 2.15 U2 R2 U' F U R2 U R2 F' 
8. (3.57) U R' F' R' F2 U R2 F2 U 
9. 1.97 R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
10. (1.69) U2 F' R F2 R2 F' U F2 U' 
11. 2.24 R2 U2 F R2 U' F' R' F U 
12. 1.97 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R U R U

Edit: Average of 50: 2.46


Spoiler



1. 1.97 U R' U R' F' R2 U2 F' R U 
2. 2.69 R U R U F2 R' U R U' 
3. 2.71 F' R' F U' R F2 U' R' U2 
4. (3.45) R F R' U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 
5. 3.21 U' R2 F R F2 U F2 U2 R2 
6. 2.00 R U' R2 U F' R F U R' 
7. 2.79 U' R' U' R F2 R' F2 R U2 
8. 1.96 U' F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 
9. 1.98 R2 U2 R2 U' R F U2 R U' 
10. 2.95 U2 F R F R' U2 F U R' 
11. 1.91 F R U F2 U R2 F R' U' 
12. (1.80) F' U R F2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
13. 2.23 U' F2 R F R2 U2 R' U' F 
14. 2.15 U2 R2 U' F U R2 U R2 F' 
15. (3.57) U R' F' R' F2 U R2 F2 U 
16. 1.97 R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
17. (1.69) U2 F' R F2 R2 F' U F2 U' 
18. 2.24 R2 U2 F R2 U' F' R' F U 
19. 1.97 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R U R U 
20. 3.43 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U' R' F2 R2 
21. 2.02 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R' U2 R U' 
22. 2.83 F R F' R U' R F2 U F' 
23. 2.47 F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R F U' 
24. 3.07 U' R' F R2 U F' U2 R' U' 
25. 2.59 R' U' F2 U' F' R' F2 U F2 U' 
26. 2.45 F2 R2 U2 R U' R U' F' R2 
27. 2.12 F' U2 R' U R U' R' F U' 
28. 2.98 R F' R2 F U F2 R' F' R2 
29. 2.65 F' R F' U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' 
30. 2.67 F2 U R' F2 R F' U' R U' 
31. 3.21 U2 F R' F U F2 U' R' U' 
32. 1.93 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R' F R2 U2 
33. 2.40 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 
34. 3.25 F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' 
35. 2.05 U' R U' R U2 R' F2 U R' 
36. 3.18 R F2 U R' F U2 R' U R 
37. 2.46 U R2 U' R2 F R2 U' R' F2 
38. 1.82 F2 R F' R' U' R' U F U' 
39. 2.40 R2 F2 R F2 U' R' F2 R F' U' 
40. (3.44) R U' F U' F' U' R2 F R2 
41. 1.97 R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' 
42. 2.06 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 F' U2 R' 
43. 2.66 U R2 U' F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' 
44. (1.57) U2 R2 F2 U' F R' U R U2 
45. 2.48 R' F U F' R U' F' R2 F' 
46. 2.02 U F' U2 F' U R' U2 R' U' 
47. 2.18 F' R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U F2 
48. 2.49 R' F' R F2 U' F' R U' R' 
49. 2.82 R2 U' F U2 F U2 F' R F 
50. 2.64 R' F U F' U' R2 U' R U'


----------



## qaz (Sep 2, 2014)

wat

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-2
avg of 5: 6.16

Time List:
1. (8.56) (5, -3) / (4, -4) / (1, -2) / (-5, -5) / (-1) / (6) / (-1) / (3) / (-5) / (3) / dUUd 
2. (5.39) (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (3, 0) / (3) / (0) / (5) / (-2) / (5) / (2) / dUUU 
3. 6.07 (2, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-5) / (3) / (-1) / (-5) / (3) / (2) / UUdU 
4. 6.28 (4, 4) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4) / (5) / (0) / (0) / (5) / (3) / dUUU 
5. 6.13 (0, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 5) / (0, 1) / (-4) / (-3) / (1) / (4) / (-4) / (4) / UdUU

also yay

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-2
avg of 12: 6.99

Time List:
1. 6.64 (6, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (4) / (-3) / (-1) / (-5) / (1) / (-5) / UUUU 
2. 8.04 (-3, -5) / (2, 1) / (1, -5) / (-4, 2) / (-5) / (-5) / (1) / (3) / (-1) / (1) / Uddd 
3. (8.96) (2, 4) / (1, -1) / (-1, -2) / (3, -2) / (-3) / (-5) / (5) / (0) / (5) / (-5) / dUUd 
4. 6.40 (-1, 3) / (0, 1) / (6, 4) / (-3, 5) / (2) / (3) / (-4) / (-5) / (1) / (-3) / UUdU 
5. 6.71 (-3, 3) / (2, 2) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 3) / (5) / (5) / (-4) / (5) / (0) / (-3) / UUUU 
6. 7.12 (-3, -1) / (0, 1) / (5, -5) / (0, 3) / (5) / (1) / (-3) / (1) / (-3) / (-5) / UUUd 
7. 7.90 (-5, 5) / (3, 3) / (1, 5) / (-2, 6) / (-5) / (3) / (6) / (5) / (-2) / (-5) / UUUU 
8. 8.56 (5, -3) / (4, -4) / (1, -2) / (-5, -5) / (-1) / (6) / (-1) / (3) / (-5) / (3) / dUUd 
9. (5.39) (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (3, 0) / (3) / (0) / (5) / (-2) / (5) / (2) / dUUU 
10. 6.07 (2, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-5) / (3) / (-1) / (-5) / (3) / (2) / UUdU 
11. 6.28 (4, 4) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4) / (5) / (0) / (0) / (5) / (3) / dUUU 
12. 6.13 (0, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 5) / (0, 1) / (-4) / (-3) / (1) / (4) / (-4) / (4) / UdUU

all stackmat


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 2, 2014)

qaz said:


> wat
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-2
> avg of 5: 6.16
> ...


Awesome improvement, and crazy ao5 - pretty much on par with my best


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 2, 2014)

qaz said:


> wat
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-2
> avg of 5: 6.16
> ...


Nice times!
The scrambles for that avg5 in particular are insane though - 
(5.71), 4.55, 5.41, (3.63), 5.00 = 4.99 


Spoiler: Solution for the 3.63



z'
dUdd (-3,0)
UdUd (-4,0)
UUUU (1,0)
x2' z'
dUdd (-1,0)
Uddd (5,0)
UdUd (5,0)
UUUd (-2,0)
UUUU (-3,0)


My avg12 was 5.71, pretty good too.


----------



## kcl (Sep 2, 2014)

woot woot consistent 

Generated by DCTimer on 2014-09-02
Average: 7.63 (σ = 0.19)
Best time: 7.21
Worst time: 7.81
Individual times: 
1. (7.81) L2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U L' D F R D F2 L F U' 
2. 7.78 L2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 F U2 L2 F' R' D2 U L' U B' 
3. 7.36 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U L F' D' R' B U2 B2 U2 R2 U' 
4. 7.76 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 U' R D2 B L2 B' U L2 D' L' 
5. (7.21) R' L2 D F' U' R' D2 L2 U L U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U D2


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 2, 2014)

Best avg12: 10.84
(9.07, (8.16), 11.18, 11.56, (14.00), 12.40, 9.43, 8.21, 10.24, 12.29, 13.08, 10.88)

3x3 tied PB


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 2, 2014)

3x3 single. 8.89. Damn it. Missed tied PB by .01

In other news, I managed to not fall asleep in class today.


----------



## qaz (Sep 2, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Awesome improvement, and crazy ao5 - pretty much on par with my best



thanks, new clock + learning some tricks I didn't know (your tutorial is great btw) took around 0.8 off of my average



Evan Liu said:


> Nice times!
> The scrambles for that avg5 in particular are insane though -
> (5.71), 4.55, 5.41, (3.63), 5.00 = 4.99
> 
> ...



wtf, that's ridiculous... definitely missed that solution for the 4th solve though


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 2, 2014)

3x3
9.63, (9.86), (6.79), 6.98, 9.40 = 8.67
Pretty pathetic average given the circumstances, but dat counting 6!


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2014)

YESSSSSSS

*Average of 5: 7.69*
Average of 12: 7.89
1. 7.73 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 R' U' F R F L U F2 L D' R2 
2. 7.39 F2 U F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D L' R2 F U2 B D B F U2 L' 
3. 8.93 B D B L B' D L' U' B R B L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 F' 
4. (6.71) U R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 D' F U' B2 R B' L 
5. (10.31) U F2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F L' D2 B2 F R' D2 U' 
6. 7.75 D2 B R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 L' B' D' R' F2 D2 U' L2 R2 
7. 8.12 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 R' D' B2 L2 R D2 L D' 
*8. 7.39 F' R' L' F R U L' D' R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D R2 
9. 7.34 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F' D U2 R D2 F2 U' R F' L2 U2 
10. 8.03 R2 D' U' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 F U R U' B2 D2 L2 B D2 U' 
11. 8.54 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 D R D2 R2 B' L' U R2 D2 B' R 
12. 7.66 D L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L U' L' D2 U2 F' L' D' B' R' *

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 2, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Nice times!
> The scrambles for that avg5 in particular are insane though -
> (5.71), 4.55, 5.41, (3.63), 5.00 = 4.99
> 
> ...


 Mother of frak D: what's your PB average of 5 now?



qaz said:


> thanks, new clock + learning some tricks I didn't know (your tutorial is great btw) took around 0.8 off of my average


Thanks, I'm glad you're using it, I've not had much feedback from it so I'm pretty stoked to hear that 
Now there are two Evans that are good at clock in the US, so it seems...


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Mother of frak D: what's your PB average of 5 now?


(4.88), 5.14, 5.11, (6.xy), 5.69 = 5.31, got it this weekend.
5.04 mo3 on the first 3


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2014)

10.37 OH, lucky PB
B2 R F2 R F2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 R D L2 U' R2 U B2 D

I think I had a keyhole insert (blue-red) and a PLL skip, but I don't remember the rest.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 3, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> (4.88), 5.14, 5.11, (6.xy), 5.69 = 5.31, got it this weekend.
> 5.04 mo3 on the first 3



Dayum... 
Hopefully before the end of the year, the clock WR average will finally be faster than the 3x3x3 WR average? 

I'd push my times, but I really need a new clock as both of mine are turning pretty bad... :/


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Dayum...
> Hopefully before the end of the year, the clock WR average will finally be faster than the 3x3x3 WR average?
> 
> I'd push my times, but I really need a new clock as both of mine are turning pretty bad... :/


Yeah, that's still my minimum goal, but sub6 would be even nicer obviously. 

Certainly get a new one, if you think it's necessary. Cleaning out / relubing mine has done the trick every time so far, but I know I will probably have to get a new one eventually.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 3, 2014)

16.68 avg100 with Roux.

9.97 avg12 with the Alpha V.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 3, 2014)

3x3 avg5 - 14.43
3x3 avg12 - 15.33
3x3 avg49 - 16.92
All part of 17.17 avg100 with lots of fails


Spoiler



1. (12.67) B2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B F' R F U' R B2 F' 
2. 15.77 F' R2 L' F B' L D R' U' R' B2 L' D2 R F2 R2 D2 R U2 
3. 16.14 L2 U D2 B' L U R B R' F' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 
4. 14.35 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 F' R U L U2 R' D2 F' R U' 
*5. (19.60) D L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U B2 F2 U2 R' F R2 D R2 F' L R' B' U 
6. 14.89 R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D' L D' B2 U2 R2 D B 
7. 13.87 F2 U' L2 D B2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 L F2 U' B L2 U L' U2 R2 U' 
8. 14.52 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F' D2 L D' U' B' R' B2 L' R' 
9. 12.88 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L U' B2 F2 U' B' L' D2 F U' R'* 
10. 16.91 B2 R2 B' F2 R2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 R' U B2 D' B' D U' R' U 
11. 16.02 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L' B' R2 U2 F U R' F2 D' B 
12. 17.98 F' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F L2 F R2 F' R F D' B F' D L' B2 F U2

bold is the average of 5



5.60 skewb avg5 with no lolscrambles or skips
6.39 skewb avg12 with typical scrambles

5.25 skewb avg5 with some easy scrambles

Also I solved a 7x7 for the first time (time was 14:26.73, wasn't entirely sure what I was doing with centers and I'm really bad at big cubes)


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-09-03 10:56

Default session

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 16.031
Worst Time: 20.931
Session Avg: 20.103
Session Mean: 19.454
Individual Times: 
20.098, (16.031), (20.931), 20.148, 20.064

Such consistency.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 3, 2014)

Easy Square-1 Scrambles 

Average of 5: 13.81
1. 13.13 (-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)
2. (11.46) (4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, -2) / (4, 0) / (6, -4)
3. 13.61 (0, 5) / (3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (6, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -5)
4. (16.54) (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
5. 14.70 (4, 6) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (6, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -2)


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice:

Average of 5: 28.03
1. 28.55 Fw2 U L Uw R' Fw R Fw B2 U' D Uw Rw2 Uw Fw L Fw Rw U Rw' L2 Uw2 F B Fw U' R' Fw L' Uw' Fw' D' Rw' F2 B Rw' U F2 U' B 
2. (34.25) Uw R' Rw' B' F' Fw' D L2 R' F2 B' U2 L2 Rw R' F2 B2 D Fw Uw' L2 B' Uw' L B R2 Uw U' D2 B' D2 Uw2 R' L F' Uw2 Rw D F D' 
3. (25.85) Fw R2 Fw Rw' U Fw' Rw' B2 L2 Fw2 U F2 R' U2 F Rw2 U Fw' B' F' L2 U D Rw R L' U2 Fw' Rw R2 B2 R2 U L2 R' U' B Fw2 F R 
4. 28.49 F L' R' D U' F R' U' Fw Rw2 L' R' Fw2 F D2 Uw2 L2 F' Fw R2 L F R' F' B Uw B' Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 B D' Rw2 U' F' B' Fw 
5. 27.05 F' B' U' F Uw2 R F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R Fw2 U2 B Uw Fw' D L B D' F L2 U' Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw' U F2 Rw' R2 B2 R2 B2 Fw' D2 L2 Rw


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 3, 2014)

7.267 Skewb mean of 100.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 3, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-3
avg of 12: 2.49
Time List: 2x2
1. 3.31 F U2 F' U2 R2 U F2 R U 
2. 2.78 U R F' U2 R F' R U F2 R' 
3. 1.95 F' R F2 R F2 U2 R F R' U2 
4. (0.80) R F2 R U2 R2 F U2 R2 U' 
5. 2.58 F' R2 U2 F U R F' U' R' U 
6. 2.52 R2 U' R2 U' F R' F U R' U2 
7. 2.71 R U' F' R U' R F R' U 
8. 2.25 U' R2 U R2 F' U' R F' R2 
9. 2.47 F R U' F2 U R2 F' U F U' 
10. 1.52 R' U R2 U2 F R' F' R' U' 
11. (5.32) U' R2 U R' U F2 R2 U2 R' 
12. 2.81 U' F2 R2 F R2 U' R' F U'
dat consistensy do :0
not PB or anything


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 3, 2014)

YAY! 32.208 4x4 PB average of 5!

1. 32.999 F D2 Uw' B2 L F L' Fw F2 R2 D2 U Rw' R U Rw D2 Uw' U' F' Fw Uw U Rw' U2 Fw' Uw2 R2 U' Fw' U2 D L Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U' D' 
2. (30.842) D' Rw' B2 R' Fw F2 D F' B Fw D' Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw F' U' R' U2 Uw2 R L2 D2 U Fw F' U Uw L F Rw' Fw' D2 U2 F B2 U2 L' Uw2 Fw' 
3. 30.928 L2 U' B' Uw' R2 B F2 R' Rw' U2 D2 L' B2 Fw2 L' B Fw Uw' L' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw F' L2 Rw' U2 L F Uw R' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw R' B' R' Rw D' 
4. 32.696 Rw L R Uw D2 Rw2 U' L' Fw Uw' U' R F R' Fw' Uw2 U L Fw Rw2 D U2 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' R F2 D R F B2 U2 B' L2 Uw' B' R2 
5. (36.714) U2 D' Rw' D2 R2 L Uw' D' U Rw D2 Uw2 L' F L2 U B2 Fw D F R2 B2 R L Fw2 U2 Fw2 D Uw Rw Uw L' Fw' Uw Rw Uw' D2 F' Rw Fw2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 3, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YAY! 32.208 4x4 PB average of 5!
> 
> 1. 32.999 F D2 Uw' B2 L F L' Fw F2 R2 D2 U Rw' R U Rw D2 Uw' U' F' Fw Uw U Rw' U2 Fw' Uw2 R2 U' Fw' U2 D L Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U' D'
> 2. (30.842) D' Rw' B2 R' Fw F2 D F' B Fw D' Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw F' U' R' U2 Uw2 R L2 D2 U Fw F' U Uw L F Rw' Fw' D2 U2 F B2 U2 L' Uw2 Fw'
> ...



wut


----------



## NooberCuber (Sep 3, 2014)

14.017 average of 100 

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-09-03 09:38 AM

Sept 2014 Ao100 14.017 pb 12

Number of solves: 100
Best Time: 11.695
Worst Time: 16.080
Session Avg: 14.017
Session Mean: 14.015
Individual Times: 
12.711, 13.157, 14.899, 12.920, 14.990, 14.925, 14.170, 14.050, 13.534, 15.690, 14.461, 13.361, 13.778, 13.450, 13.856, 14.207, 14.314, 15.123, 13.735, 13.962, 13.776, 14.704, 14.206, 13.545, 14.097, 13.482, 13.565, 13.953, 13.620, 15.589, 13.042, 13.352, 13.501, 14.546, 14.211, 13.970, 15.734, 13.722, 13.901, 11.740, 12.905, (16.080), 14.430, 14.989, 13.112, (11.695), 13.460, 15.049, 14.041, 12.833, 12.050, 15.867, 12.333, 14.568, 12.010, 14.962, 12.827, 13.680, 15.382, 13.689, 15.506, 13.743, 12.838, 13.663, 13.622, 12.220, 16.055, 14.434, 15.084, 13.051, 12.935, 14.253, 14.424, 15.050, 12.800, 15.449, 14.129, 14.270, 11.955, 15.022, 14.820, 13.762, 15.533, 15.498, 12.515, 13.692, 13.514, 13.995, 14.112, 15.108, 14.117, 13.675, 15.305, 13.856, 14.559, 14.486, 14.354, 13.012, 14.307, 15.275


----------



## kcl (Sep 3, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-3
> avg of 12: 2.49
> Time List: 2x2
> 1. 3.31 F U2 F' U2 R2 U F2 R U
> ...



counting 3 bj 
nice average


----------



## CHJ (Sep 3, 2014)

clock with feet in 1:13.22
lost the scramble but i think with a little effort i can work from the video
i done this because boredom struck and i thought why not XD


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 3, 2014)

ZZ: dropped avg12 PB by 2 seconds.

13.36, 13.86+, 11.94, 10.90, (8.55), 15.54, 10.16, 12.19, 10.64, 11.19, (24.36), 11.49 = *12.13* avg12

So inconsistent lol.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 3, 2014)

1:09.77 avg100 for megaminx


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2014)

34.87 PP with Hoya
34.97 OP with Redux

both on cam, should I make sub-35 with 3 methods?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> counting 3 bj
> nice average



Thank you!


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 3, 2014)

scrambles Generated By ChaoTimer

3x3 PB ao12: 18.314
21.436, 19.086, 18.553, (14.769), 19.535, 19.136, 17.302, (24.270),
20.236, 15.269, 16.119, 16,469


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 3, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 34.87 PP with Hoya
> 34.97 OP with Redux
> 
> both on cam, should I make sub-35 with 3 methods?



That would be cool yeah!


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> That would be cool yeah!



I'm gonna do sub-35 with 3.5 methods... Hoya, Redux, Yau, and Yau on left (which is like .5 of a method)



Spoiler



Yau on left is where you do everything with cross on left up until LL, so M slice L8E, and F2L on left


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2014)

11.158 Teambld single with Rami... UWR!!!

Edit: Reconstruction

F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' F U B2 D' R' F' L U2 R'

Jacob: x2 D R F' U L2 F R' U R F'
Rami: x2 D R F' U L2 F R' U R F'
Jacob: Double spin top
Rami: y2 R U R' U R U' R'
Jacob: U2 spin left sledge go
Rami: U2 y' R' F R F' R U' R'
Jacob: F U F' lefty sledge
Rami: F U F' L F' L' F
Jacob: good flower
Rami: F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
Jacob: U2 Tperm
Rami: U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

55 moves/11.158= 4.92 TPS by Rami
28 words/11.158=2.509 Words per second by Jacob

Video coming soon


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 4, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 11.158 Teambld single with Rami... UWR!!!
> Video coming soon


Wow, awesome. Can't wait for the video. 


> 28 words/11.158=2.509 Words per second by Jacob


So your WPS finally had a use other than making my brain hurt.  GJ


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess this is an accomplishment, I finally made the decision to not cube in school this year, junior year is hard work and I can't waste it by cubing. Cubing might get me to Ivy League competitions, but it won't get me to Ivy League schools.


E: Also Jacob, if you had done the CPEOLL instead of regular OLL, (which would have been U R U2 R' U2 sledge) you would just be left with Antibacksune, which would have been 18 moves compared to 24. Just saying lol, I know CP and 2GLL prediction aren't the best way to go during TeamBLD haha.


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I guess this is an accomplishment, I finally made the decision to not cube in school this year, junior year is hard work and I can't waste it by cubing. Cubing might get me to Ivy League competitions, but it won't get me to Ivy League schools.
> 
> 
> E: Also Jacob, if you had done the CPEOLL instead of regular OLL, (which would have been U R U2 R' U2 sledge) you would just be left with Antibacksune, which would have been 18 moves compared to 24. Just saying lol, I know CP and 2GLL prediction aren't the best way to go during TeamBLD haha.



You and me both. It's just too distracting. I still bring one or two to school, but I won't do it in class anymore.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2014)

16.62 avg100, OH



Spoiler



best time: 12.50
worst time: 23.34

best avg5: 14.84 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 15.81 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 16.62 (σ = 1.42)

16.36, 16.68, 16.93, 15.38, 15.99, 15.72, 17.97, 16.78, 15.89, 14.88, 14.80, 17.82, 15.49, 15.89, 19.20, 16.19, 16.58, 15.96, 15.74, 16.99, 16.83, 18.04, 14.52, 14.62, 16.95, 18.16, 14.68, 15.04, 18.41, 15.04, 23.34, 18.62, 15.04, 18.33, 16.29, 15.26, 17.72, 20.89, 21.67, 14.11, 18.71, 19.10, 15.07, 18.71, 15.20, 20.18, 15.94, 17.36, 14.39, 21.88, 16.27, 18.85, 17.62, 13.33, 15.64, 15.56, 17.54, 12.50, 16.68, 14.28, 17.70, 14.75, 17.04, 19.48, 16.28, 20.97, 16.50, 16.36, 14.73, 14.98, 17.31, 17.86, 17.72, 15.99, 14.65, 17.01, 16.85, 16.33, 15.85, 13.16, 15.86, 14.62, 16.31, 14.80, 16.83, 18.20, 20.17, 17.69, 17.89, 15.31, 16.86, 17.02, 17.81, 14.57, 17.64, 15.70+, 14.51, 17.51, 17.71, 17.87


----------



## cubingallday (Sep 4, 2014)

I started High School. 
There's a long road ahead of me, and this is where it starts.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 4, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-4
mean of 3: 5.50

Time List:
1. 3.48 R' U' B' R L' R B' L R' 
2. 6.59 U L B U' R B' R L' R' 
3. 6.43 R L' B' L R' B L' B

EDIT:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-4
avg of 12: 7.59

Time List:
1. (3.48) R' U' B' R L' R B' L R' 
2. 6.59 U L B U' R B' R L' R' 
3. 6.43 R L' B' L R' B L' B 
4. 11.16 B R U R L B' R L' 
5. 7.05 L U' B L' B' R B L B' 
6. 4.56 R' B' U L B R L' B R 
7. (11.52) U B' L B' U' R B' R' L' 
8. 8.95 R' U L R L' U' L' R' 
9. 4.81 R' U' B' L B L' B U' 
10. 8.70 U B' R' B' U B L' R' B' 
11. 8.19 L' R L U B' R U' B 
12. 9.43 U L' R' U L' B U R'

MoYu Skewb is awesome.

DOUBLE EDIT: Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-4
avg of 12: 6.91

Time List:
1. 5.58 B' L U L' B L' B R' B 
2. 9.69 L' R U' B' L U' B' L' 
3. 7.17 R U B R U' B' R U' L 
4. 7.23 L U R' U B' L' R' U B 
5. 4.82 B L U' B R' L U L B' 
6. 7.51 U R U' L' R B' U' B L' 
7. 5.29 L B U' R' B R L U 
8. 9.58 B' U B' R' B' R B L' R' 
9. 7.14 B U' R B' U' L R B' U 
10. 5.10 L' R' L U' B U L' U R' 
11. (10.75) R L' U L' B R' L' U' R' 
12. (4.42) B' U B' U' B U R' L U


----------



## Iggy (Sep 4, 2014)

3x3

number of times: 187/188
best time: 8.68
worst time: 18.71

current avg5: 12.71 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 9.94 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 11.88 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 10.59 (σ = 1.16)

current avg50: 11.78 (σ = 1.30)
best avg50: 11.37 (σ = 1.23)

current avg100: 11.70 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 11.54 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 11.63 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 11.69

PB avg100


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 4, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> I started High School.
> There's a long road ahead of me, and this is where it starts.



Study hard and do nothing but school during the week, Seriously. Do at least an hour of homework a night. If you do there is a high chance that you won't have much homework for the weekend. When the weekend comes, finish your homework ASAP, then you can party and go hard doing what you want for the rest of the weekend.

Think of it this way. 
Work super hard for 4 years and you have a higher chance of getting into University or getting a good paying job that will give you an easier life. 
or
You can party hard and have fun for 4 years in high school just hanging out with your friends and have a 90% chance at having a garbage job that will make you have hard times for the rest of your life.

Also www.khanacademy.org with save your life. You literally should have a hard time getting less than 85% in math ever with this site. Use it!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah MoYu is pretty good.

Average of 12: 4.26
1. 4.60 L' U L B R B U L B' U' R U
2. (3.15) U' B' R B U B R B U' R' L' R'
3. 4.43 L R' B L' B R L' B' L' R' U R
4. 4.28 B' R B' L R L' R L R' U' R B'
5. 4.34 B' U' L R' L' U' R' B R L R' B
6. (5.96) L' U R' U L' R B U' B' L' R' L
7. 3.96 B' L R B' L B L R' B R L' U
8. 3.92 B U' L' R' B' L U L R U L U'
9. 3.59 U' L R B L' R' U' R' B' U B' L'
10. 5.57 L U' R B' L R U L U' B' U' R'
11. 3.51 L B U R B' L' B' U' B' U' B R'
12. 4.40 B U' B R' B' L' B' U' L U' L U


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah MoYu is pretty good.
> 
> Average of 12: 4.26
> 1. 4.60 L' U L B R B U L B' U' R U
> ...



Have you tried lanlan springs in it? I'm not sure which one I like better.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2014)

1. 6.12 L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' L' U' L' B2 D' U' B U R' 

full step, will recontruct later.

edit: ok i scrambled wrong so no reconstruction. It was a straightforward xcross straight into a 3 move f2l-2 insert. Then the next two pairs were solved seamlessly. auf fruf'u'f' auf L perm. PLL was slow so i could have been a 5.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 4, 2014)

I had mean of 3 turned off for the past 200 solves or so... wat

*Mean of 3: 26.64*: 25.07, 25.76, 29.09


----------



## Millet (Sep 4, 2014)

Went for a 4 hour session today, and beat my best single, ao5, ao12 and ao100 on the 3x3 

In the single, I utilized ZBLL (standard sune case, but still).


----------



## tpt8899 (Sep 4, 2014)

OMG. I beat my two-handed single 3x3 solve ONE HANDED (16.25, also my 3x3 PB before the next solve)... And I suck at one-handed (1:30 minute average...) I had a really easy x-cross which I noticed straight away, double-insert for my 2nd and 3rd pair, and a really easy 4th pair which also gave me an OLL skip. Easy U perm to finish it off. I told my friend to scramble the cube, apparently he a similar scramble as I got a 9.34 single. First sub 10! WOOT!


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 4, 2014)

tpt8899 said:


> OMG. I beat my two-handed single 3x3 solve ONE HANDED... And I suck at one-handed (1:30 minute average...) I had a really easy x-cross which I noticed straight away, double-insert for my 2nd and 3rd pair, and a really easy 4th pair which also gave me an OLL skip. Easy U perm to finish it off. I told my friend to scramble the cube, apparently he used the same scramble as I got a 9.34 single. First sub 10! WOOT!



If you average 1:30 one handed I doubt you can even do a U perm in 9.34 seconds, let alone an entire solve.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Sep 4, 2014)

5x5 PB single 1:44.87


----------



## pewpewrawr (Sep 4, 2014)

i just slept for 15 hours straight, if that's not an accomplishment then i don't what is.
now i have to go eat because i'm starving.


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 4, 2014)

2x2 Avg12: 3.33 = 2.93 2.87 2.31 3.48 2.97 2.63 (5.25) 4.02 4.57 (1.99) 3.41 4.13

4.37 Mo100


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 5, 2014)

Skewb PB single:* 2.26* Skewb PB Ao5:* 6.16* Kewl

Thank you Moyu skewb and Antoine Cantin's dirty dirty finger tricks.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 5, 2014)

Megaminx
Average of 5: 1:00.59
1. 58.60 
2. (1:09.98) 
3. 1:06.40 
4. 56.77 
5. (55.94) 

Also got a 55.46 single


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 5, 2014)

new 7x7 records
4:47.52 ao5, 4:58.16 ao12


----------



## imvelox (Sep 5, 2014)

1:48.14 6x6 single on cam

not PB, but fifth sub1:50

i'll upload it later


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 5, 2014)

Really good 4x4 average!

single
best: 29.685
worst: 39.569

mo3
current: 32.759 
best: 32.233 

avg5
current: 33.723 
best: 32.233 

avg12
current: 33.504
best: 33.504 

avg50
current: 34.883 
best: 34.883 

Average: 34.883 
Mean: 34.831


----------



## MartinK (Sep 5, 2014)

3x3
Best average of 5: 8.01
95-99 - 7.91 (9.85) 7.70 8.41 (7.44)
95. 7.91 U L2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D L' F R2 D2 L2 B' R' F' U
96. 9.85 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U L U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D B U R2 D2
97. 7.70 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L B R B2 D2 F' R L2 D' F' U2
98. 8.41 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' R D F2 D' U2 F2 U L2 B'
99. 7.44 D2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F' R2 D B' U R F L2 U F D2
Part of my avg of 150 (9.71 avg with my new Aolong)


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 5, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.58
1. 7.54 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 B' U' B R' D2 R' F D L R2 
2. 8.13 R2 D' B' R' L2 B L' D' B2 L' B L2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B R2 
3. (9.17) B U2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B' F2 L' B D2 F2 U' L B D L2 F2 R' 
4. (6.49) L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' R2 U B R U' R F' D' U2 B2 L 
5. 7.08 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' F' L R2 F' D2 R B R2 U2 L' 

Done last night, on cam... I didn't realize it was PB until like 5 minutes later (probably because this isn't really that fast)


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 5, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.86
1. (7.51) L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' R2 B U' L' D' L D2 B L' 
2. 7.51 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U L' B' U2 F' D' F L U R 
3. 7.70 F' R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 D F2 L U2 L' B' F L R D2 
4. (12.62) L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L' D' B2 R2 U' F' D' L' U R' 
5. 8.37 R' L2 U' B2 L' U2 R B D' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 

4th sub8 average 
nice cpeoll + 2gll on the last solve.

edit:


CiaranBeahan said:


> Really good 4x4 average!
> 
> single
> best: 29.685
> ...



goddammit Ciaran! amazing


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 5, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Average of 5: 7.86
> 1. (7.51) L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' R2 B U' L' D' L D2 B L'
> 2. 7.51 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U L' B' U2 F' D' F L U R
> 3. 7.70 F' R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 D F2 L U2 L' B' F L R D2
> ...



Thank you! And goddammit Sameer! Amazing! My PB average is like 8.6!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2014)

Whoa, all sub 40s :O


----------



## tpt8899 (Sep 5, 2014)

I usually keep on messing up my OLL, and I only know R perms and U perms for PLL one-handed so thats why my times are so high. I can do a U-perm in around 2 seconds OH, and my 9.34 was two-hand... Forgot to say that...


----------



## TDM (Sep 5, 2014)

tpt8899 said:


> I can do a U-perm in around 2 seconds OH


I can't consistently sub-2 my best U perm OH and I'm sub-30...

Also hand scrambles are always easy, some _much_ easier than any scramble you'll ever get even from an old style scrambler. You shouldn't count them as PBs.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2014)

OH

Average of 5: 12.41
1. (10.50) U' B2 L2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L B' R' B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 U' 
2. 12.33 B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 L F' D2 B2 R' U' 
3. (14.75) B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B U B2 D2 F' U L' R D L2 
4. 12.62 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F R' D2 F D U L F2 U2 L 
5. 12.29 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R' D L U' F D R2 F2

I don't remember all the solutions. I just remember that the second solve was just 6 move OLL + AUF for LL. I can't seem to find an easy solution to the first scramble.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 5, 2014)

On cam 

Average of 5: 29.04
1. 31.02 Fw2 D' L2 Fw' U' Rw2 L2 F' L F Uw' L2 Rw' R D2 Uw' R2 Fw' L Uw2 U F' L2 R Fw2 L Fw' L' D2 Uw' L' R2 Fw R Fw' F R2 U2 Uw' B 
2. 27.64 Uw' L2 R F Rw F' U' Fw2 L Fw' Uw' B D2 L' R' U' L D2 U2 R2 Fw Uw Fw R' B2 Fw2 U' B' F' U' R Rw2 F2 Fw2 D F Uw' B F' U2 
3. (27.17) B' D' F Fw2 R' Uw' R2 U2 D' R' D2 L2 Fw B' Uw' L2 Uw R L B U2 Fw2 R' D' L' Fw2 L2 B Rw2 U R2 F2 Rw D Uw' Rw' L2 Fw F D 
4. (31.30) U2 Fw' L B L' R' Rw' Uw2 B' L' Fw R2 Rw' Uw2 U R B L Rw Fw R B Fw D2 U2 F Uw2 F Rw2 U' Uw2 F' L2 U2 R Fw2 D Fw' B Rw 
5. 28.46 Fw2 F2 R Fw B U L' F' U' Fw' F' B2 Rw' U' F' R' D' U' F' D' R Rw U' Uw2 R' F Uw Fw U Fw F D2 L2 Rw' U2 F' L Rw' Fw R2


----------



## TDM (Sep 5, 2014)

*3.440*, 46 moves, 13.372 TPS.

5 10 1 2\3 0 14 7\9 11 8 4\13 12 15 6	

DLUR2DL2ULURD2LUR2DLU2RDL2URULDRURDLDRULULDRUL

two solves later

4.063, 53 moves, 13.044 TPS.

1 3 12 11\5 2 15 7\13 4 9 0\8 6 14 10	

UR2DLUR2DL2ULD2RULD2RULDR2ULULDR2ULURDLULDRDLURURDL2U


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2014)

Skewb:

best avg12: 4.14 PB
best avg50: 4.54 PB
best avg100: 4.66 PB



Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.14
1. (6.59) B R L U' L' U L U R' U' L B
2. 3.51 U L' B R' B L R L U' R' L U
3. 3.12 B' U B R' L' U' R B U L U' R'
4. (2.20) L' B' U B R U' R' B R' U' L U
5. 3.81 L' R B' L B R B' L R L' B L'
6. 4.42 L' R' L' U L' B U L B R B' U'
7. 3.96 L' U B' U' L' U' B' R' U' L' B R
8. 4.75 B L' U' L' U R L' B U' B L' B
9. 4.95 R' B' L' B' U' L R' U' R' B U B
10. 5.37 B' R U L U' B U' L R' L U' B'
11. 4.99 U' R' U L U' R U L' R' L' U' L
12. 2.54 U' R L U' B' L' R B' U' B' L' U


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 5, 2014)

I just got my first ever Sub 20 3x3 solve! 19.39. I was excited and fumbled a J perm, so it could've been a bit faster. I've been stuck at a PB of 21 seconds for a while now. Feels good to finally break down that 20 second wall.

One step closer to my long term goal of a Sub 20 Average.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 6, 2014)

Finally sub-3 stackmat!

single
best: 2.80
worst: 4.50

mean of 3
current: 3.38 (σ = 0.97)
best: 3.38 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 5
current: 2.94 (σ = 0.09)
best: 2.94 (σ = 0.09)

Average: 2.94 (σ = 0.09)
Mean: 3.22

Time List:
1. 2.97 U F' R2 F' R F U F2 R2 U2 
2. 3.00 F' U' F R F2 U' R' U F' U' 
3. 4.50 U2 F U F2 U R' U2 R U' 
4. 2.84 R2 F' U2 R F2 R U R2 U 
5. 2.80 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R' F' U

Edit: LOL best mean of 3 is 3.38


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> I can't consistently sub-2 my best U perm OH and I'm sub-30...
> 
> Also hand scrambles are always easy, some _much_ easier than any scramble you'll ever get even from an old style scrambler. You shouldn't count them as PBs.



11/12 moves sub 2 would be fast for a 30s solver. 

Hand scrambles are fine


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 6, 2014)

Best average of. 12: 05.66
Best: 03.57
Worst: 08.47
1. 03.67 R L B' R L' B' R L' B' R L' 
2. 05.40 B L U' R L U' R L' U R L' 
3. 04.73 U L B' R' U L' R' U L' B R' 
4. 05.95 L' U' R' B' L' R U L R U L' 
5. 05.62 L U R' B' L' U' R' L U R B 
6. 07.77 R' L' U' R' L B' R U' L R U' 
7. 04.62 L' R B L' U' R' L U' R' L B' 
8. 08.47 L' R' U' L B R' L U' R B L' 
9. 05.26 U' L B' R' L U R' L' B R L' 
10. 06.56 B' R' U' L' R U' L R B' L' R 
11. 03.57 R' L B' R U' L B' R' L U' R 
12. 07.07 B L R' B L U' R L B R L

Did this during lunch period at school 1 or 2 days ago or something. : O wtf


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> I can't consistently sub-2 my best U perm OH and I'm sub-30...
> 
> *Also hand scrambles are always easy, some much easier than any scramble you'll ever get even from an old style scrambler. You shouldn't count them as PBs.*



Well that's not true. My times are _slower_ with hand scrambles. Sometimes you can can get lucky but you can also get lucky with generated scrambles. Getting lucky is not a crime mate. The only problem with hand scrambles is that your fingers sometimes execute the same scramble. So if you just be random then it's fine.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 6, 2014)

Finally sub-14 3x3 average of 12
Average of 12: 13.75
1. 14.86 B' D' B' D2 B2 D L' R' F' U' L' U2 D L' F2 L2 U' F R' B2 L' U2 D R F 
2. 14.41 B2 D L2 F2 R U F B2 L2 U L D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B R2 D' L U2 B R B 
3. 12.06 F' U B' U D2 L U2 D' R2 L2 U' B' U R' U B2 F' R2 B F' D L2 U F2 D 
4. (11.74) B' R L B2 R' U L2 F' L' B' D U F2 U R2 L F2 R' U2 R F2 D' F2 U' R2 
5. (17.31) B L R2 D2 F D L2 U' L' D R' L' F2 R L U D' B' D R2 D U' F L2 F' 
6. 13.70 F2 U' B R' B R2 L2 F2 D' R U2 L2 D F2 B' U2 D' F2 R2 U' D2 L' U2 L' R 
7. 15.68 D2 R' D2 L2 U' R L B F L' U2 L D2 B U' L B2 U2 L' R2 B U' D R2 F2 
8. 13.63 R2 U' F' D U2 F U D F' U R2 B U F' B U2 B' D2 B' R' U D B U2 F 
9. 13.01 L' U' B' F D2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F' D2 U' L2 R' B' L2 B2 D L F L D F2 U2 
10. 14.20 D' U' B F2 D U2 B R L' F2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' D2 L2 D' 
11. 12.46 L' F2 D' U2 R2 L' F B' R U F2 B' D U2 R' B' R' F2 D' F' R2 U R' D B' 
12. 13.53 F2 B R2 B' F D B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B F' D L' F2 L2 B2 D' B U F L2 U D2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 6, 2014)

Square-1 is a tricky puzzle to turn fast. 

PB Ao5: 45.26


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 6, 2014)

Decided to florian mod my SS 5x5, even though the AoChang is coming out and I'm pre ordering it. I might compare the two.


----------



## Artic (Sep 6, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> Finally sub-14 3x3 average of 12
> Average of 12: 13.75
> 1. 14.86 B' D' B' D2 B2 D L' R' F' U' L' U2 D L' F2 L2 U' F R' B2 L' U2 D R F
> 2. 14.41 B2 D L2 F2 R U F B2 L2 U L D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B R2 D' L U2 B R B
> ...



I saw the avg 12 on your youtube channel and noticed some r and r' usage during f2l. Could you share some of those algs or point me to sites where you learned them.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 6, 2014)

It's taken me over 8 months to get a sub 30s single. I've been stuck on 31s for months but just got 26s with a 2 look OLL then PLL skip. I wonder if anyone else here has taken so long to get a sub 30?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 6, 2014)

Skewb PBs
4.220 Average of 5
5.705 Average of 12
6.847 Mean of 100


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 11/12 moves sub 2 would be fast for a 30s solver.


He averages 1:30 and apparently can sub-2 U perms OH...



> Hand scrambles are fine





SolveThatCube said:


> Well that's not true. My times are _slower_ with hand scrambles. Sometimes you can can get lucky but you can also get lucky with generated scrambles. Getting lucky is not a crime mate. The only problem with hand scrambles is that your fingers sometimes execute the same scramble. So if you just be random then it's fine.


Ok sorry, maybe not "always", and not even most of the time when a cuber scrambles it, but "*some* much easier than any scramble you'll ever get even from an old style scrambler" is still relevant, especially if he was giving his cube to a non-cuber. The scrambles were almost certainly going to be easier than your hand scrambles.

Best average of 12: 26.90
33-44 - 27.39 24.13 (38.64) 26.04 29.78 (23.27) 28.17 26.36 30.90 25.61 25.29 25.28



Spoiler



33. 27.39 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' F2 R2 B L' U L B2 F L2
34. 24.13 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F U' B2 U2 B2 R D' R' B' L2 U'
35. 38.64 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 U B' R2 U' B' R' U L' U B' L U2
36. 26.04 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 U' R L' U R2 U' L' F' U' B2 R' U'
37. 29.78 R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R U' R F R L D R D F'
38. 23.27 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U F B2 R' F2 U' R L D' B2 F
39. 28.17 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 R' B D F2 D F2 R F' D F
40. 26.36 U' F2 D' B2 U R2 D U2 B2 F2 R' L' U L2 B F' U L' D2 R' U
41. 30.90 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 L' F D2 B D2 U R D' R L U2
42. 25.61 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R B L D2 R U B F' U' B'
43. 25.29 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 R D U' F' U B R2 U'
44. 25.28 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 D R' D2 B' F' D' U' B' U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 6, 2014)

5. 9.020 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 D L2 B' U' B R2 D2 B' R B F' D R'
4. 12.579 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' R L U' F2 R L2 F' L' U' R2
3. 8.814 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F R' D R2 B' D2 L U2 F2 U'
2. 13.015 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 D U' R' B2 D R L' D' B U' F' D U2
1. 8.685 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 D' B2 U F2 U L F2 D B U B2 L' D R F' D'

****.


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2014)

12.84 Ao50, only two 15s, wat



Spoiler



6. 12.72 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B R' B2 U F R' L D R2 F R'
7. 13.75 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B R D L' D2 B D' F' D2
8. 14.14 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 D U' F' U L' D' U B' R' L' F2 L'
9. 11.85 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 U2 R2 B D' F2 U L F2 L2 U' L' U
10. 14.66 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' F' R D B2 R2 B U R' U2 R'
11. 14.30 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D R' D' F' D' F2 R2 B L U
12. 12.94 D' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 L F2 U' F2 R B' F2 R B2 D' U'
13. 12.97 B2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U B' L' B2 U2 L2 U B2 D B U2
14. 12.91 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R B U R D' B U' B R U'
15. 13.03 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D L2 D B' L' F R' D L' F R' B2 D2 U'
16. 11.39 U L2 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 U L2 B' D F' R U F2 R B2 D2 F2 U'
17. 13.39 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F D B R L B' L F D U2
18. 13.57 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' U' R2 F2 R' B R' U2 R
19. 13.41 U L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U B R2 D' F2 R' L2 F U B R2 U'
20. 12.63 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F' D2 L U L2 U R B2 U' F
21. 11.69 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B' L U2 F' R' B' R2 D2 L2 F
22. 13.26 L2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F' R F L2 D B2 L' F' R' L' D
23. 15.86 D2 B2 D R2 D B2 D L2 F2 L2 U R' B' F2 U2 L U F D2 B F U'
24. 12.00 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 L F2 L U B U' F2 R D' F' U2
25. 14.26 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' F D' R L' B U B2 U2 R U L
26. 12.32 F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R' B R F L2 U' R2 D U L
27. 10.57 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' B D2 U L F' R2 U'
28. 14.22 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' R' D2 U' R' D L' B2 L' B F'
29. 15.13 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D' F' L2 U F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R U'
30. 13.62 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' R2 U' R2 F' R B2 U R2 D2 U'
31. 14.74 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U F' L D U2 L2 B2 U B' R' L F
32. 11.55 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B R U' R D' F U2 B R' L2
33. 14.55 U' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 B L F D F U R2 L' B' R
34. 11.04 B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F D L2 U2 F2 L B D2 R' L'
35. 12.31 U' F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B L' D' F2 U' R2 L B L2 F U'
36. 10.85 U2 R2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F U L U' L2 B' D L
37. 11.22 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' R B2 F' D2 B' R D2 F' R B'
38. 13.93 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' R' B U B' F' L2 U2 R' U2
39. 14.48 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B' R B' R' B R' F2 D F' U'
40. 11.77 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B L2 D F' D' U2 L' D' R2 U R L
41. 13.82 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R' L' D' R' B R' L' U' B2 D'
42. 13.14 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F' U B U' R2 F' L U B' R2 U'
43. 14.20 F2 U R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R F L' D' R D' F2 D' R F' U'
44. 12.73 D F2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R F' L' D F U F L'
45. 12.69 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L' U' B' R U' B R' F2 U L2
46. 13.41 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R' U B' R' D2 F' R D' L' F2 R2
47. 10.86 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R D' R B' D2 L F' R L F' D'
48. 12.27 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B L2 F' R B F' D' F2 R' F2
49. 11.75 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 R L F' R' F2 U
50. 12.03 B2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' U' R' B D' R U F L2 F L B F'
51. 11.92 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 L' B2 U' R' F2 L' B U B' F U
52. 11.14 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L' D2 U' L B L' F' R2 U' R'
53. 11.91 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L B' F2 R' F' L' D L2 B' U2
54. 12.34 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U L D2 R' B' R F2 D' F2 U B U2
55. 11.47 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' R B F' D L D U' L' B R U'



E: 12.72... I got a 16, then a sub-11 Mo3 straight after.

E2: 12.91 Ao100, first sub-13!



Spoiler



6. 12.72 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B R' B2 U F R' L D R2 F R'
7. 13.75 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B R D L' D2 B D' F' D2
8. 14.14 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 D U' F' U L' D' U B' R' L' F2 L'
9. 11.85 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 U2 R2 B D' F2 U L F2 L2 U' L' U
10. 14.66 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' F' R D B2 R2 B U R' U2 R'
11. 14.30 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D R' D' F' D' F2 R2 B L U
12. 12.94 D' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 L F2 U' F2 R B' F2 R B2 D' U'
13. 12.97 B2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U B' L' B2 U2 L2 U B2 D B U2
14. 12.91 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R B U R D' B U' B R U'
15. 13.03 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D L2 D B' L' F R' D L' F R' B2 D2 U'
16. 11.39 U L2 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 U L2 B' D F' R U F2 R B2 D2 F2 U'
17. 13.39 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F D B R L B' L F D U2
18. 13.57 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' U' R2 F2 R' B R' U2 R
19. 13.41 U L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U B R2 D' F2 R' L2 F U B R2 U'
20. 12.63 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F' D2 L U L2 U R B2 U' F
21. 11.69 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B' L U2 F' R' B' R2 D2 L2 F
22. 13.26 L2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F' R F L2 D B2 L' F' R' L' D
23. 15.86 D2 B2 D R2 D B2 D L2 F2 L2 U R' B' F2 U2 L U F D2 B F U'
24. 12.00 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 L F2 L U B U' F2 R D' F' U2
25. 14.26 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' F D' R L' B U B2 U2 R U L
26. 12.32 F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R' B R F L2 U' R2 D U L
27. 10.57 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' B D2 U L F' R2 U'
28. 14.22 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' R' D2 U' R' D L' B2 L' B F'
29. 15.13 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D' F' L2 U F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R U'
30. 13.62 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' R2 U' R2 F' R B2 U R2 D2 U'
31. 14.74 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U F' L D U2 L2 B2 U B' R' L F
32. 11.55 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B R U' R D' F U2 B R' L2
33. 14.55 U' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 B L F D F U R2 L' B' R
34. 11.04 B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F D L2 U2 F2 L B D2 R' L'
35. 12.31 U' F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B L' D' F2 U' R2 L B L2 F U'
36. 10.85 U2 R2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F U L U' L2 B' D L
37. 11.22 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' R B2 F' D2 B' R D2 F' R B'
38. 13.93 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' R' B U B' F' L2 U2 R' U2
39. 14.48 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B' R B' R' B R' F2 D F' U'
40. 11.77 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B L2 D F' D' U2 L' D' R2 U R L
41. 13.82 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R' L' D' R' B R' L' U' B2 D'
42. 13.14 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F' U B U' R2 F' L U B' R2 U'
43. 14.20 F2 U R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R F L' D' R D' F2 D' R F' U'
44. 12.73 D F2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R F' L' D F U F L'
45. 12.69 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L' U' B' R U' B R' F2 U L2
46. 13.41 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R' U B' R' D2 F' R D' L' F2 R2
47. 10.86 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R D' R B' D2 L F' R L F' D'
48. 12.27 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B L2 F' R B F' D' F2 R' F2
49. 11.75 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 R L F' R' F2 U
50. 12.03 B2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' U' R' B D' R U F L2 F L B F'
51. 11.92 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 L' B2 U' R' F2 L' B U B' F U
52. 11.14 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L' D2 U' L B L' F' R2 U' R'
53. 11.91 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L B' F2 R' F' L' D L2 B' U2
54. 12.34 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U L D2 R' B' R F2 D' F2 U B U2
55. 11.47 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' R B F' D L D U' L' B R U'
56. 13.31 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F R B' F R2 L D2 R' U2 L'
57. 13.21 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D B R' F' R' F U R2 F' L2 U2 L
58. 16.21 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' U' R U' R2 L2 U' B' D2 L' U'
59. 10.24 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' B' L D2 B' L' F2 D' B D2 R' D'
60. 11.11 U B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F L2 F L' B D L D R B
61. 11.42 L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 L' D' R B D' F' L D U'
62. 13.61 D L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U F2 U R B F2 D2 F2 R D R U2 R U'
63. 16.27 L2 U' L2 U B2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 R B2 D2 R F R2 D2 U B' F'
64. 12.21 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U B R2 U R' D' B' U L B L2
65. 14.86 B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' R' D' B L U' F2 R' U B
66. 13.85 F2 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U L D2 F R D U B' F' D2
67. 11.10 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D R2 D2 U R2 U R L D' F' U' F' D2 U' B' U'
68. 10.72 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U L' F' U2 R2 D' R2 L2 B' L U2
69. 12.29 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 D U2 B2 R2 F D B2 L' D' F2 R' L B' R D'
70. 11.25 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 F R U R' U' R2 B D' R' D U'
71. 11.03 R2 U F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 U' F' R L2 D' R2 U2 R'
72. 14.50 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L F D2 B' R2 L' D' R' U2 R2 L
73. 11.72 L2 D U L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F R' B R' F2 R' B' U' L D' U'
74. 13.21 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D U L' F L2 D2 F2 L' D B' R' F' D2
75. 16.82 R2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D' B D2 L' B R2 U' R2 D F
76. 13.17 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U L2 D L2 U' L' B' F2 R' F' D R' F' L' D U'
77. 13.99 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' F R' U L B R2 B' U R2 D U2
78. 10.80 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 F' L2 U B2 F L2 D' F D2
79. 11.27 D' B2 U F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 L F D' B' U' B2 U F2 L' F' U2
80. 11.53 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R B' L F R' F' U' R2 F' D2 L2
81. 15.29 U2 L2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' L D F U2 L' B2 L F2 D' R2 D'
82. 12.87 U' L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 D B' L2 U L2 U' B F L' U' R2
83. 10.06 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R D R D F R' U' L B' F2
84. 12.63 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R' U F R' B D B L2 U2 F U'
85. 13.87 D' B2 R2 U B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' F R' B R B R2 B2 L' F' U'
86. 13.45 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' F' U' B2 R' U2 F2 U B' L' D2
87. 13.01 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D U' R' D B U B U' B' L F' L2
88. 14.15 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U' L B2 R' L2 B R F' D'
89. 13.01 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R' D U' R2 D2 B' D B' U' R D2
90. 11.30 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R U2 R' F R' L2 U' B2 R L D2
91. 13.84 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' B' L' B2 L' D2 B L' B2 L' D' U
92. 13.62 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 B' U F D2 F R' U B2 R2 U2
93. 14.69 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U2 R' F L' B2 D' L D2 F'
94. 17.54 D L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 L' D B U' L2 U F R D F
95. 11.22 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' R D2 U L B' D' R2 L D U'
96. 14.25 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B' L' F2 U2 F2 R U B L2 F' U'
97. 11.87 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 F' L' B U2 R L2 D F2 R2 D2 U'
98. 12.12 U' F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R F' D2 R L2 D B F2 U' R2
99. 13.77 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' U' B' L D U L U2 B D U2 R L'
100. 13.03 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' F' R U2 L B' R2 F2 L' U'
101. 13.85 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L' B' R U2 L' D' B' D' U2 B D
102. 12.01 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D R F2 U' B U' R2 B2 L D U2
103. 10.65 R2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 B' U2 R B2 R2 B U B' U2 L' U'
104. 17.68 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' B U' F' U' R' D U L' B' D2 U2
105. 10.67 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F' B2 U L U2 B R' U R L'



Started to not feel well near the end and got a lot of 13s, and quite a few times worse than that too. Fortunately I kept the average sub-13.

No sub-10s, no other PBs.


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2014)

Finally beat my old PB.

11. 48.14 Uw F' Fw' Uw' Rw2 R U2 R2 Fw' R F U' Uw2 F2 Fw U' L' R' D' Rw2 F Uw L2 B D' Fw Rw U' D2 R' U Uw2 Rw2 U' D' R F' Fw' B' R2

No parity, F' double lexy F, T perm. Skipped four edges.

E: old post, but because bigcube:

Best average of 5: 2:53.66
1-5 - (2:59.03) 2:51.52 2:55.79 2:53.68 (2:46.68)

OBLBL, 5x5.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 6, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 5. 9.020 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 D L2 B' U' B R2 D2 B' R B F' D R'
> 4. 12.579 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' R L U' F2 R L2 F' L' U' R2
> 3. 8.814 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F R' D R2 B' D2 L U2 F2 U'
> 2. 13.015 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 D U' R' B2 D R L' D' B U' F' D U2
> ...



ooh


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2014)

36. 12.40 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R U R B R2 B' D B' R

Roux PB by just over half a second.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 6, 2014)

CHJ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd68zZ3_T-o&list=UUPwOgSNObKShq6KWrybfOEw
> 
> clock with feet in 1:13.22
> lost the scramble but i think with a little effort i can work from the video
> i done this because boredom struck and i thought why not XD



You'll have the UWR for UWR's soon, if you don't already.

Also

(52.42), 58.74, 56.09, 1:03.08, (1:11.82) = 59.30. Finally sub-60!!!!!

1:11 Was a pop but easily fixed.

1/10 Parities, a PLL on the 1:03.


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2014)

Best average of 12: 25.18
18-29 - 23.38 24.78 21.14 24.04 27.63 28.94 26.81 25.92 24.71 (20.25) 24.47 (29.85)



Spoiler



18. 23.38 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F D2 B F L U' R' B U R2 U2
19. 24.78 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R U F2 R' B2 F' R D' B F' U
20. 21.14 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D F' R' F' L2 B' F R' L
21. 24.04 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B' L' F D2 L' B' D' B' R2 F
22. 27.63 B2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R D L2 B' U' B' R B F' L'
23. 28.94 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R U B R2 D' L B D' L2 F' U'
24. 26.81 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D U B R B2 F R D' R F R U
25. 25.92 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D L U2 B D2 U2 B' D2 U R2
26. 24.71 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L' U F2 D' F R B' L B2 F' D' U2
27. 20.25 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L' R2 B2 D2 B' U' B2 R B' F'
28. 24.47 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U R2 U R F' D' B' L' U B2 U' R' L' U2
29. 29.85 L2 U R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' L' U2 R' B' U2 L' F' U2 F



progress


----------



## Hershey (Sep 6, 2014)

3x3 OH
Session average: 13.35
1. 14.29 R B' R L2 F R2 B2 F U' R L' F2 L' U L' R' F2 D2 U' F2 R L' D2 B' F 
2. (12.20) R2 F2 D R2 B2 F' R2 B2 R B' L R' B2 D' R' B R2 F2 B L2 R U' R2 U2 D 
3. 13.22 F2 U2 D2 B2 L R2 B R2 F2 U' R' U F L' U2 B' D2 L' R' B2 U' F2 L' R2 F' 
4. 12.55 U' D' F R' L B' L U D2 L2 F R' D U2 R' B D' F U2 L' B2 L U' B R2 
5. (16.05) U B' D2 U' B D L F U D' F D' R' L' F D' U' L F' L' D2 L F D' F


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 6, 2014)

51.06 Official Megaminx single, NR by 0.05


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 6, 2014)

11.71	L' F' L F R2 U L2 D' U2 B U2 D' L' B U' L B' F R' F' U2 D B F U2
WTF I use corners first waterman my previous pb was like 14 seconds holy hell imma see if I can reconstruct that


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 6, 2014)

Hell yess

*Average of 5: 7.17
Average of 12: 7.69*
1. 7.61 U R D2 F' R L D2 R2 U B U B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U' D B2 R2 
2. 8.13 U2 R2 L' U' R F' R2 U R' U2 D2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 
3. 9.12 U F2 L' F U B' U D' R L2 U2 F2 B R2 F' D2 B' R2 F 
_4. 6.16 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D U F2 D B2 L2 B' D' F2 R D L U' B' D U' 
5. 7.47 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L' F' D R' F2 U' B' D2 R2 
6. (6.12) D' F2 U R' F L F D2 B' U F2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 D2 B2 L 
7. 8.51 R2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 R D U' F U' L B' R 
8. 7.89 L2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 F' L R B' U2 R2 D L2 F' U' L _
9. (11.09) D2 L2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' U' L U L D' R B' D' F' D2 
10. 7.20 D U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R' U B2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 F U' 
11. 7.39 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L' D U2 R2 D2 B D' L' R U' 
12. 7.39 D2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F L2 D B L D2 L R' D' B L' D 

what the actual ****


----------



## kcl (Sep 6, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Hell yess
> 
> *Average of 5: 7.17
> Average of 12: 7.69*
> ...



wat


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 6, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-6
avg of 5: 10.124

Time List:
1. (8.221) R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' R U2 L' F2 D' B' D U' B2 F2 
2. 12.098 R' U' L' F R' L B U' F2 L F' U2 F2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 
3. (14.491) L2 U2 R2 B' D' F U' B U2 R L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B 
4. 8.536 D2 L2 D2 F U2 F D2 F U2 L' D' F R2 U B2 L' F D R2 
5. 9.738 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 U B R2 F2 D R' D R B' F2 L2

wtf


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 6, 2014)

Hershey said:


> 3x3 OH
> Session average: 13.35
> 1. 14.29 R B' R L2 F R2 B2 F U' R L' F2 L' U L' R' F2 D2 U' F2 R L' D2 B' F
> 2. (12.20) R2 F2 D R2 B2 F' R2 B2 R B' L R' B2 D' R' B R2 F2 B L2 R U' R2 U2 D
> ...



You're back! 

I remember when you were a little faster than I was


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 6, 2014)

8.07 ao100 wat


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 6, 2014)

Skewb OH avg5 UWR afaik

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-6
avg of 5: 16.467

Time List:
1. (15.253) L' U R' B' L' U R' B R 
2. 15.648 L' U' L' U R' L U B' L' U' 
3. 17.385 B U R B U R' L R U' 
4. 16.368 R L' U' B' R' U R' U' 
5. (27.239) R' B' R' B' L' U L' U R'


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Skewb OH avg5 UWR afaik
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-6
> avg of 5: 16.467
> ...



wtf people do skewb OH


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Skewb OH avg5 UWR afaik
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-6
> avg of 5: 16.467
> ...



iirc some people have 12 averages

edit: even if they don't, I just tried and my 5 first solves were:
Average of 5: 16.17
1. (9.91) R' B' U R L' U' R' U B L' U' R'
2. 15.85 U' R L' U' R' B' R' L U L U' B
3. (27.34) R' B' R L U' L B U B U' R L
4. 14.81 U B' L' R' L R U' B' L U R' L
5. 17.84 U L R' L U B' R' B' L' R B U


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Skewb OH avg5 UWR afaik
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-6
> avg of 5: 16.467
> ...



uh, no. Someone in the skewbers fb group has sub 10 ao12 maybe even better


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Skewb OH avg5 UWR afaik
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-6
> avg of 5: 16.467
> ...



Daniel Wallin has a 7.05 ao5.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 6, 2014)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=619&cat=20&rnd=2 what the actual lejeuene?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 6, 2014)

Average of 12: 30.78
1. 26.67 D' Rw2 L R U' Fw' Uw R Rw D2 Rw Uw' B' D Fw2 R Fw2 Rw D2 Fw2 U' R' L' Fw2 Rw L Fw B2 U L U F2 R U' Rw' Uw B F' Fw2 Rw2 
2. 34.23 L' U2 B' D' Uw' R D2 R Fw2 U2 Uw Rw' Fw' D U2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 F B' U Uw' F U F2 Fw2 L U Rw2 L' B2 U2 B Fw L Uw' L R' B 
3. (23.64) U' B R' Uw' F2 L' Rw2 R' B' F' R2 Uw' R' Uw U' F2 Fw Uw2 Fw' L Rw U L2 U2 F2 Uw' B2 Fw' Uw F Fw' D' Rw2 U R2 Rw F D' F2 L' 
4. (40.30) R D Uw L' U' B2 Fw' F2 R F2 B R2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D Fw B2 L' D U2 B2 Fw' L' Fw' F' R' Uw Fw U2 D2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw F' D2 B F2 U 
5. 28.75 Fw2 U2 L D' Fw F B2 U' F' L B' U' Uw D F' R2 Rw2 U2 F Uw2 F2 B D2 U L2 B' F' Rw' L D2 R2 Fw' U2 R' D' Rw Fw B Rw F 
6. 31.33 R Fw' D L2 B Fw2 F2 U Fw2 U' F Uw2 D Fw2 F' Rw' Uw2 Rw' D U B' D2 U B' U Fw2 F' R2 F' L Uw' Rw2 L2 B' R B' Fw F U B 
7. 29.09 Uw2 U' Rw' U Fw Uw D L' D' Rw' Fw U2 R' D F2 L B F' Rw2 F Fw' Rw' B D U' L2 Fw' B Rw U' F' Uw B' Rw' Uw' Rw' F' B' R L 
8. 28.50 U R2 Fw' Uw' B Rw' Fw L2 F' D B2 D' B' R2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 L Uw2 F' Uw B Fw2 Rw' L Uw2 L2 Rw2 U R' F2 R2 L' Fw' R Uw2 L' D' R2 B2 
9. 32.45 U2 Rw' L2 Fw' Uw2 U' D' F2 Uw' U2 D' L2 Fw2 Uw' B' R2 F' Fw2 Rw' Uw R B' U Rw B Rw' Fw R Rw2 Fw R' Fw2 L2 Rw F' L2 R Uw2 Rw2 L 
10. 34.79 U2 R2 D' R2 B Fw Rw' D2 B Rw2 F2 B2 D' B2 L R' D' Rw' L' R2 D' Uw Fw B Rw D U Uw2 Rw U' D L' Uw2 D' L U2 F2 Fw R' D' 
11. 30.58 Rw B' L D' Fw' F L2 U' D2 Uw L' B2 Fw Rw' B Fw L Rw2 D2 Rw' U Rw Fw2 Uw' R' Fw2 F Rw B2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B D R D' L U2 Uw2 Fw2 
12. 31.36 Fw L' Fw' F' B' L Uw2 U' B2 Uw' U' D Fw' B R2 F Fw2 B R B2 D Rw R B2 Fw' Rw' F R Uw' U F2 Fw' Rw2 D' Fw F L Uw' L R 

lol 2 counting 34s


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 8.07 ao100 wat



wtf. I didn't know you were _that_ fast.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 6, 2014)

Sweeeeet.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-6
avg of 12: 8.87

Time List:
1. (6.97) L2 U F2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' U' L' D' L R B2 D F2 
2. 9.82 B U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 L' B' U2 R F' U2 B' D L2 B 
3. 9.85 U L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B D B2 F D L F' R D' R' 
4. (10.07) R' L U' D2 B' L U F' R2 U L' U2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 L 
5. 8.14 R D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B' D' L2 B R2 
6. 7.96 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B U L B' R U' L F D U2 
7. 8.67 L2 D L U2 B U' F R' B2 R' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U D 
8. 9.08 U R U2 D' R' F' R2 B D' B L2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R F2 B2 R' B2 
9. 9.74 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' D2 F D B2 L F2 R' 
10. 8.14 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 B U' L D' B L' D' R2 D' B2 
11. 8.47 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B' U' L' F L F2 L2 R' B L 
12. 8.84 R U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 L F2 R F' L B' D L D B2 U' L' R2


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2014)

Steve Cho 1.84 2x2 AsR average

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=619&cat=2&rnd=2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Steve Cho 1.84 2x2 AsR average
> 
> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=619&cat=2&rnd=2



What the hell.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Steve Cho 1.84 2x2 AsR average
> 
> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=619&cat=2&rnd=2



wat


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 7, 2014)

4:13.89 7x7 single O.O


----------



## ottozing (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm total trash at 4x4 now

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 30.441
worst time: 49.321

current avg5: 38.404 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 36.040 (σ = 1.67)

current avg12: 39.226 (σ = 1.76)
best avg12: 37.383 (σ = 1.71)

current avg50: 38.312 (σ = 2.18)
best avg50: 38.312 (σ = 2.18)

session avg: 38.312 (σ = 2.18)
session mean: 38.441

Meh


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 7, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> wtf people do skewb OH



Heh, I didn't know other people did it. I was doing it a couple of days ago when I injured my right hand.



XTowncuber said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=619&cat=20&rnd=2 what the actual lejeuene?



Awesome.



Iggy said:


> Steve Cho 1.84 2x2 AsR average
> 
> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=619&cat=2&rnd=2



wtf


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 7, 2014)

PLL Na in .93 RUD alg.

first sub 1 N perm.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 7, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> PLL Na in .93 RUD alg.
> 
> first sub 1 N perm.



First sub 1 N perm by you, or by anyone? 

Video pls?


----------



## kcl (Sep 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> First sub 1 N perm by you, or by anyone?
> 
> Video pls?



By him. Plenty of people can sub1 all PLL's.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Sep 7, 2014)

36: (8.25)	L' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 F' R U' B' U2 L' B' F R U'
Reconstruction:
x2
D L F'D L D// xcross 6
y U2 R U2 R' // f2L 2 4
L' U2 L U L' U' L // f2L 3 7
R' U R // F 4 3 
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL 10
U // PLL 1
Lol


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 7, 2014)

Got back into OH a little, and for some reason it went really well. Normally I'll be lucky if I get some sub 48s, but I got an almost sub 30 (WVCP) and a 39.2 Ao5. Then my times went kaput after that.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 7, 2014)

5.64 official skewb average with 3.56 single
(3.56), (7.36), 7.21, 5.92, 3.79

sub-6 average and still placed 8th lol

from final round at Wiscube


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 7, 2014)

12:22 2-7 relay, with amazingly bad luck. I got my least favorite 7x7 edge pairing parity, 5x5 edge pairing parity, and double parity on 4x4 and 6x6.

EDIT: 11:39 on second try. Might try this a few more times.


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2014)

32. 19.86 U R2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R B' U B2 D' F' U F L

Sub-20, not CFOP.

x2 // Inspection
L' L' U' D' F' L' D L D' // EOLine (9/9)
L' L' U L U' L' L' // F2L-1 (7/16)
U L U' L' // F2L-2 (4/20)
z' L' L' U' L U L' L' U U L U // F2L-3 (11/31)
U L' L' U' L' L' U L' U' // F2L-4 (9/40)
z U U l' U' L U z' U L' z L' U // COLL (10/50)
x' U L' U' L U' L U L U' L' U L U L' L' U' L' U // EPLL (18/68)

// View at alg.cubing.net

3.42 TPS, good for me OH.


E: Best average of 5: 23.61
37-41 - (19.33) 20.40 27.25 (30.26) 23.18
Counting 27...

im really good at mo3s
Best average of 5: 21.50
55-59 - (18.41) 19.45 (30.85) 19.81 25.25

55. 18.41 B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R' L2 U B2 R' B D2 B L D2
56. 19.45 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D B L D L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' L'
57. 30.85 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L D U B' U L B R' B D'
58. 19.81 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B L' U2 B' R F' R B' F' R
59. 25.25 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' R' F R U B2 F' L' D' U L2


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2014)

Average of 12: 10.51
1. 9.85 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R B2 D' L2 B' D F D2 F' R 
2. 11.36 F2 R B2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 L' D2 R B' L F2 D' B F' L R D2 
3. 11.59 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F D2 F R' F' L' B' D' U F2 
4. 11.84 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L R2 B' L' F' R' B L2 U' 
5. (8.91) U2 R' B U' D' R' F' L F2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 
6. 8.98 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L U' B' D2 B' D2 F2 R' D2 L' 
7. (12.32) R' F2 L B2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' F L' R' U B2 U L B2 
8. 9.95 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F' U2 L' F' U B D2 R' U' R' 
9. 10.68 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R U B2 U2 R2 U F R' U2 
10. 9.82 L U D R2 L2 B' L D' R' F' L B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 L 
11. 10.64 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B' U2 L D' U B2 R2 B' D2 U2 
12. 10.43 B2 U2 D2 L U' B D2 F L B D2 F B2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 

3rd best avg12 ever


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2014)

Cornelius Dieckmann got a 7.60 NR average in the first round of German Nationals - 4th in the world now, congrats 
(6.68), 7.61, (9.09), 8.46, 6.72 = 7.60	
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=588&cat=1&rnd=1


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2014)

wtf, PBs everywhere (except single)

number of times: 122/122
best time: 7.44
worst time: 22.31

current avg5: 11.33 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 9.39 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 12.33 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 10.19 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 11.47 (σ = 1.51)
best avg50: 11.22 (σ = 1.29)

current avg100: 11.45 (σ = 1.37)
best avg100: 11.33 (σ = 1.39)

session avg: 11.37 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 11.55

Average of 12: 10.19
1. 9.85 U L2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R U R' B F L' R2 
2. 11.42 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F D' L2 B' L B' L R' U2 F' 
3. 11.81 F2 B L2 U R' D' R B L' U' R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 L B2 R U2 
4. 9.07 L' B2 R2 F D' L' B2 L2 D' L F2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' B 
5. (13.89) R' F2 L B2 F2 R F2 L F2 D2 R D' B' L2 F2 L D R' U F R2 
6. 8.93 B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D U2 B2 L' F2 R' B U B2 L' F2 R' U' R' 
7. 10.16 F2 U2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F' L2 F' L D R B D' F R2 
8. (7.44) F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L D B' D' U2 B R F U L' B2 
9. 11.52 F' U B' D B' U L' D' R D L2 U L2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' 
10. 9.55 D2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B R U2 F' D' L2 B2 F2 R U' 
11. 9.68 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 L D' U2 L' U' F' R U B L 
12. 9.88 F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U2 L F' R2 B D2 L2 R2 D' L'

No idea how that avg12 happened... at this rate, I think I might get a sub 10 soon, wat



ryanj92 said:


> Cornelius Dieckmann got a 7.60 NR average in the first round of German Nationals - 4th in the world now, congrats
> (6.68), 7.61, (9.09), 8.46, 6.72 = 7.60
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=588&cat=1&rnd=1



Mats is now 3rd in Europe :O

Edit:
(8.07) F' R2 F L2 F R2 F L2 F U2 B2 D L D2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 

Fullstep, pretty nice solve


----------



## imvelox (Sep 7, 2014)

Mean of 3: 2:37.94
1. 2:43.27 
2. 2:35.73 
3. 2:34.81 

7x7


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2014)

34. 49.33 Fw' L2 Uw D' L U' Uw2 D2 F2 Uw' D2 F' B2 L2 Uw Fw B R2 B' R2 F' R' U2 L2 Rw U Uw R' U2 Fw2 R F2 R2 Uw2 B' D' Rw' B' L' F2
35. 1:00.96 U2 F2 D2 B' U' Rw' F' U B R' B Rw R2 U2 Uw F2 U R' Fw B R' F U R' F2 Fw Rw2 Uw B' Rw2 R U' Fw L2 R Uw2 Rw' B Rw2 U'
36. 47.17 U' D Fw' D' Fw B' Rw' B2 Rw' Uw2 F' B2 Uw' D2 B' U' D' R2 U' L2 Uw2 D' R F Fw2 U2 F2 B' Rw2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R' D' L2 R2 D

Failed the Mo3 (but it's still near PB), but my 3rd/4th sub-50s (and my 2nd/3rd this weekend). The 47 is PB single.

E: 49. 49.48 F2 Fw2 B Rw' Fw' D' L' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw F2 B' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' B' L' B U' R2 F2 U2 F Fw L2 D2 L' F U' L2 F2 Fw' D2 Fw B R
50. 55.72 F2 Fw' B2 U2 Fw U Fw B Rw2 D B2 Rw U' D R' F B2 L B D' B D' B R U' B2 R' F' B2 Rw2 U' F R U' F' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B U2
51. 52.52 U R' U D' B Uw2 F' U' F2 B2 D' L' Rw' U' D' Rw' F2 L' Rw2 R' F' B U' D' L2 U Rw Fw' L' U' L' F Fw' B L2 B R' Uw Rw' R2

~3 second lockup on AUF on the last solve, should've been PB Mo3.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 7, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Mean of 3: 2:37.94
> 1. 2:43.27
> 2. 2:35.73
> 3. 2:34.81
> ...



Holy CRAP!


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Mean of 3: 2:37.94
> 1. 2:43.27
> 2. 2:35.73
> 3. 2:34.81
> ...


Whoa, nice!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 7, 2014)

7x7x7 Session average: 5:41.76
1. 5:29.56 
2. (5:20.39) 
3. 5:43.93 
4. 5:42.38 
5. 5:43.66 
6. 5:22.53 
7. 5:29.56 
8. 6:03.78 
9. (6:24.00) 
10. 5:41.79 
11. 5:52.76 
12. 5:47.67 

First ao12 ever on 7x7


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 7, 2014)

3:10.452 7x7 single! YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSS!

I only made a 3:25.56 mo3 out of it (3:10.452, 3:23.170, 3:43.058) but that's still good!

Come on!


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 3:10.452 7x7 single! YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> I only made a 3:25 mo3 out of it (3:10.452, 3:23.170, 3:43.058) but that's still good!
> 
> Come on!


Awesome  I guess the Irish NR is in danger of being beaten again next time you're at a comp


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 7, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Awesome  I guess the Irish NR is in danger of being beaten again next time you're at a comp



All my NR's are endangered of being beaten by me at any comp!


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 7, 2014)

Just beat my previous 3x3 single by .02 seconds 
though this one had no skips. B2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R B2 F U L2 B' R2 B2 L R D' U2 13.78
I got a p OLL case, and an R-Perm


----------



## Riley (Sep 7, 2014)

At Berkeley yesterday, I somehow did super well in 4x4. I didn't practice 4x4 at all for the comp, so it was a huge surprise to beat my PBs by...

5.02 seconds for single (39.90 -> 34.88)
3.29 seconds for average (46.02 -> 42.73)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 7, 2014)

German nationals bennet got dnf (1.66) 2x2 avg times : 1.96 1.56 (3.xx) 1.43(dnf) 1.33 (dnf )
Dnf cuz hands to quikly of timer does a move or two undoes a move and picks cube up!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes! 

9.65 OH single! It was X-cross + easy F2L cases + EPLL skip.

Edit: Could have been sub-9 if my turning wasn't so locky.

Edit2: 7.87 second try with a lot better turning.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 7, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> German nationals bennet got dnf (1.66) 2x2 avg times : 1.96 1.56 (3.xx) 1.43(dnf) 1.33 (dnf )
> Dnf cuz hands to quikly of timer does a move or two undoes a move and picks cube up!



Wat i need to see this video. I think kevin will be like me and bennett like lucas xD lucas used to fail a lot. I got early success then my record was taken by lucas, maybe bennett will get NR. (Sorry i suck at name spelling)


----------



## kcl (Sep 7, 2014)

Accomplishments from Wiscube:

2x2: 2.49 average, which is apparently comp pb. Not that good, I missed a sub 2 in finals because I'm stupid
3x3: 9.12 winning average, also bj because counting 10.5. 7.75 single finally sub 8 gj
skewb: got a text about mitch's "NR" right after I finished my 4.6 average.. which I then beat later with the 3.76 leo
pyra: got a pb average!!!!!!!!1!!!!111!!


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2014)

*13.509*, *154 moves*, *11.399 TPS*.

7 2 6 24 5\17 8 21 23 14\3 20 1 4 10\11 0 15 19 16\9 18 22 13 12

DLDRULDLURD2LURDRU2RDLULDR2DL2ULUR2DLUR2DLULURDRUL4UR2DLUR2DLUR2DL2D2L2URDR2U3LDRDLULDRDLU3RDRULDRDL2ULDRURDLUR2DL2U2RD2LU2LDRURDL2DR2UL2UR2DLULDR2UL2

PB by 3 seconds, move PB was something less than 160 because I got 160 earlier in the session and that wasn't PB, TPS PB by more than 1.5.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 7, 2014)

8.62 R' D' B2 U L B' D F2 U L2 F2 L' D2 L B2 L F2 U2 D2 

totally average solve, but awesome solution.

y 
D' F' D' L2 D' y L F2 L'
y R U2 R' d R' U' R
U2 R l U' R' U' l'
y' R' U' R

normal LL.


----------



## kcl (Sep 7, 2014)

wat pb
Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-7avg of 5: 6.72


Time List:
1. 6.77 L2 B' L2 F D2 B' F' R2 B' R D U R2 D B L B 
2. (10.24) F L2 D F2 L U2 L' B D' R' L' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 D2 F2 
3. 7.34 R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 B L' U' L2 U2 L D2 F2 D U2 L2 
4. 6.06 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L2 F R' U' B L' D' B2 U' F2 
5. (5.86) L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L D2 R' B' D' B2 F D F D2
driving home from wisconsin and i get this.. wtf


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat pb
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-7avg of 5: 6.72
> 
> 
> ...



what the GJ!


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 7, 2014)

_Average of 5: 7.30_
Average of 12: 8.07
_1. (6.47) R' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' F' U' B' L2 D2 R2 
2. (14.48) L2 D R2 D' L2 D U R2 B2 R2 F' D U2 F' L D B D2 L2 R 
3. 6.96 R B U' B2 R' L F' U' R' D B2 R U2 L F2 D2 R' F2 B2 L B2 
4. 7.85 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 L' U' R' D2 B2 U' F R' B2 R2 
5. 7.09 D2 F R2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R U' B2 L' D2 R' F' L2 D R' _
6. 9.13 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' U' F L' B2 F L B D' F2 L2 D 
7. 8.20 L R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 R' B2 L2 F' U R F2 D B' R' F L B 
8. 7.41 L' U B' U2 R2 F2 B2 R D B' R2 L2 F D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 
9. 8.37 B F D2 F U2 F' D2 B' R2 F' U2 R B' D' F' U2 R B U2 B 
10. 9.10 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U B' L' R' F' U' 
11. 7.62 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' U' R2 F2 L D U' R' B R D B' D2 B' 
12. 8.93 F2 R F2 L2 B' L' D' B' R F B2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F U2 F D2 

wtf I got like 2 hours of sleep last night


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> GJ


GJ

Also, your sig has 1/5/12/25 PBs, so I was wondering what timer you found that gives you AO25 and AO50? I can't find one that does.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> GJ
> 
> Also, your sig has 1/5/12/25 PBs, so I was wondering what timer you found that gives you AO25 and AO50? I can't find one that does.


With qqtimer.net you can click 'show timer options' and then change the 'using average of __' to show the best average of __ for that session.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cale S said:


> With qqtimer.net you can click 'show timer options' and then change the 'using average of __' to show the best average of __ for that session.



Also, on cstimer, you can select the Statistics tool and Ao50 and Ao100 will show up. Not sure about custom average options to get you Ao25, though.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2014)

6:47.46 OH realman avg12 (scrambling+solving with one hand).

times: 19.27, (22.12), 19.38+, 16.28, 16.16, 21.28, 21.06, 15.43, 20.13, 20.84, 18.53, (15.39) = 18.84


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2014)

6:42.24

Times: 17.25, 18.47, (23.44), (15.25), 19.57, 21.93, 19.51, 17.07, 16.04, 19.36, 16.23, 18.68 => 18.41

So tiring. Also I wasted like 5 seconds starting another solve then I realised that I've already done 12 solves XD


----------



## qaz (Sep 8, 2014)

holy ****

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-7
avg of 12: 6.60

Time List:
1. 6.28 (2, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-4, 1) / (0, -5) / (1) / (-5) / (5) / (-3) / (-5) / (-3) / dUUd 
2. 6.20 (-2, 4) / (0, 5) / (5, 3) / (4, 4) / (6) / (6) / (-5) / (-3) / (6) / (3) / dddU 
3. 7.02 (0, 2) / (6, -4) / (-2, 1) / (4, -3) / (2) / (6) / (-2) / (6) / (1) / (-5) / UdUd 
4. 5.73 (0, 4) / (5, 6) / (5, -2) / (-1, 6) / (1) / (5) / (2) / (0) / (-1) / (-3) / UUUd 
5. (8.62) (-4, -2) / (-5, -3) / (1, 6) / (0, -2) / (4) / (4) / (-1) / (-4) / (2) / (5) / dddU 
6. 6.79 (5, 3) / (3, -4) / (3, -5) / (1, -2) / (-4) / (6) / (4) / (2) / (5) / (0) / UUdd 
7. 6.44 (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (5, 6) / (-5, 5) / (0) / (5) / (2) / (4) / (3) / (-3) / UUUd 
8. 6.87 (6, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-1, 3) / (4) / (-1) / (-5) / (-5) / (1) / (1) / UUdU 
9. 6.88 (3, 6) / (3, -5) / (0, -4) / (2, 3) / (-2) / (6) / (6) / (4) / (5) / (4) / dddd 
10. 7.28 (4, 0) / (1, -1) / (-3, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3) / (-1) / (4) / (-4) / (1) / (-5) / dUUU 
11. 6.48 (4, -3) / (4, -3) / (-5, -1) / (1, -3) / (-4) / (5) / (3) / (2) / (1) / (1) / Uddd 
12. (5.70) (-1, 5) / (3, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, -1) / (-1) / (5) / (-1) / (-3) / (-4) / (-4) / UUdd


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2014)

6:31.6

Times: 19.54, 18.32, 18.55, 17.69, (28.44), 21.85, 17.05, 20.05, 18.18, 18.00, 16.87, (14.09)

EPLL skip on the last one 

EDIT: 6:55.7

Times: (13.76), (21.21), 15.73, 18.62, 20.32, 14.92, 16.18, 19.36, 19.59, 19.66, 15.70, 17.23 => 17.73

I tried scrambling with the other hand


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cale S said:


> With qqtimer.net you can click 'show timer options' and then change the 'using average of __' to show the best average of __ for that session.





slinky773 said:


> Also, on cstimer, you can select the Statistics tool and Ao50 and Ao100 will show up. Not sure about custom average options to get you Ao25, though.



OK, thanks!

I assume GQtimer has the same capability? A timer that kept track of my stats would be nice.

Also, do you know any android app timers that do this?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat pb
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-7avg of 5: 6.72
> 
> 
> ...



Holy cow GJ!


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-8
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: *17.514*
worst: 28.839

mean of 3
current: 21.014 (σ = 5.17)
best: 18.433 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 5
current: 19.062 (σ = 0.43)
best:* 19.062 *(σ = 0.43)

avg of 12
current: 22.275 (σ = 3.08)
best: 22.275 (σ = 3.08)

Average:* 22.275* (σ = 3.08)
Mean: 22.425

Time List:
1. 28.839 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 U' B F2 L R2 D U' L B 
2. 25.012 B D2 R' D F' D' L' F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R 
3. 23.463 L2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 F U2 F R U2 F D' R2 B F' D' U R' 
4. 26.339 D' F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L' R2 D B L F' U' R' D L 
5. 20.482 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' L R2 B' L B 
6. 22.804 R2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R' F L2 U2 L D2 F' U B2 U' 
7. 20.506 F2 B U2 B2 U D R' D F D R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 D 
8. 19.402 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D B2 F R2 F' R2 U' F2 R 
9. 19.209 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 R2 B2 R B' U' F' L' R' D2 U' F' R' U2 
10. 17.514 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L B D U' R' F D B' F2 L' 
11. 18.576 L R2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 F' D' L' D' L2 R' F D L 
12. 26.953 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D R D2 R2 B' D B2 U2 F2 R' B

sub-20 avg5 + avg12 PB + near single PB!!!!!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 8, 2014)

Skewb single PB: 1.625 U L U B' L R' U' B' L R U' B L R U' Do yellow face

Also what is the normal skewb scramble length? CSTimer is setting my scramble length to 25. Seemed too long so I changed it 15. Still seems a bit long. What is the WCA scramble length? Regulation just says at least 7

EDIT: 5.87 Ao5 PB

EDIT #2: Choked like a witch on the Ao12


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 8, 2014)

new 7x7 pbs 
4:33.08 mo3 and ao5 lol, 4:44.89 ao12


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 8, 2014)

Got 2 ll skips in 1 day


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Also what is the normal skewb scramble length? CSTimer is setting my scramble length to 25. Seemed too long so I changed it 15. Still seems a bit long. What is the WCA scramble length? Regulation just says at least 7


csTimer has random state Skewb scrambles. Click 'Skewb' at the top, scroll all the way up to the top, and change it to 'WCA'. Change the second menu to 'skewb', and that should give you ~9 move random state scrambles.


----------



## Seanliu (Sep 8, 2014)

I just got a sub 20 PB! 16.58 seconds!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 8, 2014)

2x2 stackmat single PB

1.42 F2 U R2 U F R' F' R2 U'

Shoulda predicted AUF.


----------



## EMI (Sep 8, 2014)

4x4 official 34.65 average, 29.90 single, also a gj 13.44 Square-1 average which makes me German champion (but no gj single :/)
Unofficial Square-1 PBs: 12.90 avg of 12, 14.02 avg of 50 (close enough) and 14.55 avg of 100


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 8, 2014)

qaz said:


> holy ****
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-7
> avg of 12: 6.60
> ...


Whoa, nice!


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 8, 2014)

21.08 3x3 Ao100


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 8, 2014)

10.343 Average of 12.

Edit:
10.969 Mean of 100. Sub 11, yes finally!


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 8, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> 21.08 3x3 Ao100


Getting faster, I see


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 8, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 6:47.46 OH realman avg12 (scrambling+solving with one hand).
> 
> times: 19.27, (22.12), 19.38+, 16.28, 16.16, 21.28, 21.06, 15.43, 20.13, 20.84, 18.53, (15.39) = 18.84



5:32.38 (14.08, 15.42, 12.51, 12.55, 13.28, 13.48, 11.91, 17.05, 15.07, 13.73, 14.63, 14.65)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2014)

Funny OH avg5: (9.74), 9.74, (13.13), 12.26, 11.78 = 11.26


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Funny OH avg5: (9.74), 9.74, (13.13), 12.26, 11.78 = 11.26



Those repeats


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 8, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 6:47.46 OH realman avg12 (scrambling+solving with one hand).
> 
> times: 19.27, (22.12), 19.38+, 16.28, 16.16, 21.28, 21.06, 15.43, 20.13, 20.84, 18.53, (15.39) = 18.84



6:22.48 first try

16.52, 18.99, 16.75, 16.78, (23.51), 16.20, 15.71, 21.01, 18.66, (15.45), 18.38, 19.89 = 17.79 

could just dnf the last solve tbh.

edit:
realman 2-4 relay on one cube: 1:17.x
...now 1:12.43(3-12-34) uwr?


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 8, 2014)

First megaminx PB's in a long time...

*1:19.23 single*, first sub-1:20
(1:35.10), 1:31.82, 1:34.38, (1:19.23), 1:26.42 = *1:30.87 ao5*
1:31.78, 1:45.26, 1:24.03, 1:46.29, (2:06.22), 1:46.24, 1:36.46, 1:35.10, 1:31.82, 1:34.38, (1:19.23), 1:26.42 = *1:35.78 ao12*


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 2-4 relay on one cube: 1:17.x
> ...now 1:12.43(3-12-34) uwr?



1:07.98 on second try...


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2014)

After 40 attempts... sub-2.5 OLL parity. 2.43 keyboard (my stackmat's broken), but I'm fairly sure the timer start/stop was ok, and even if it wasn't it shouldn't make enough of a difference that it wasn't sub-2.5. I should stop using my old SS... I had 3 or 4 attempts that should've been sub-2.5 but I locked up on the last turn or two.

After another 40 my best is 2.38, but I really need to time these by counting frames...


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 8, 2014)

oh my god I suck so much... on cam

Average of 12: 8.86
1. 8.18 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 R' U2 L' U R' B U' R D' F L' 
2. 8.32 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L B L' U R D2 L2 U F R 
3. 9.73 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B F2 D' R2 F' L R2 B2 D' 
4. 6.87 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 U' R' F' R U2 R' B U' F 
5. 6.84 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D B2 U B2 D F' D2 L D B2 R' U2 F U2 R' 
6. 8.57 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 B U2 B L D L B2 F' U2 L' D B2 R' 
7. 10.23 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L' F U2 B L' F' R' B' L' D' B2 
8. 10.40 B R2 F2 R2 L' B U F2 B D F2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 
9. (6.80) D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B L' U R' B2 R F' D' B' F 
10. 7.92 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R U2 L' B' F' R' D F2 D' R2 F2 D' 
11. 11.50 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U F U' R2 B' U L F2 D B' D' 
12. (11.66) B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B' L' R' U2 F' D' B F' R' F


----------



## giorgi (Sep 8, 2014)

Rubik's Clock New single and avg PB  (14.35), 17.06, 16.25, (18.86), 15.34 avg: 16.22 I just started solving rubik's clock one week ago


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> oh my god I suck so much... on cam
> 
> Average of 12: 8.86
> 1. 8.18 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 R' U2 L' U R' B U' R D' F L'
> ...



nice! i think 1-5 make a nice avg 5 if i am not wrong.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> nice! i think 1-5 make a nice avg 5 if i am not wrong.



only 7.79, which is only okay


----------



## kcl (Sep 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> only 7.79, which is only okay



you act like 7.79 isn't good

lel


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-8
avg of 12: 8.19

Time List:
1. 7.59 B U R B' U' B2 U L F L' B2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 D' R2 D 
2. 7.48 D2 B D' B U2 L D2 F R U L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 D L2 
3. 7.33 B' U2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 F D2 F2 D' B2 F U F R' U2 F' D2 U2 
4. (6.88) R2 B2 L2 B U2 B' L2 B' R2 D F' L' R D L' B F D2 F 
5. 7.99 F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U R U R2 U' B2 R2 B' L' F2 U' 
6. 8.98 L' U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 R U2 L' D2 U B D' R2 U2 B R U' B' R2 
7. 7.63 U2 R F' B2 L' U2 F U D L F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U' D' R2 D 
8. 7.06 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U B U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D' U L2 U' 
9. 9.09 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B' F2 R' U2 L R2 U2 F R' U R2 U 
10. 9.62 L U2 L B2 L' D2 L F2 R F2 U2 B L' D' R2 U' L' F2 D U' F' 
11. 9.11 U' F2 R' F' B' R' F' L2 U R' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 D' L2 D 
12. (9.71) U B2 D F2 L2 D' L' U D B' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 B L2 F R2 B'

lol fail on cam. got 7.96 avg on cam but not fast enough to upload so whatever.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> you act like 7.79 isn't good
> 
> lel



It's good, but I already have 7.58 on cam, so whatever


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2014)

9.93 OH, PLL skip. I think my first real sub-10.

F2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R' B' D2 R2 B2 R' F' U' L2 U 

All I am sure of is that the cross was x' U' R y' R' U R' U' and the OLL was one of those F' (L' U' L U)2 F ones.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2014)

omg omg so much fail yet PB and first sub-12:

Average of 12: 11.98
1. 10.49 L U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' F R' D2 F2 D F U B2 F
2. 12.78 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' U R F U2 F U' R F' D' R'
3. 11.53 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D F' L B2 F2 L' F2 L' D B' R
4. 11.21 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L D' R' D B U2 F2 D2 U' F
5. 14.75 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' U F' L2 B' U F L' U2
6. 14.53 R2 F' B' R' L' D R' F2 L F' B2 R L D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L D2
7. (15.99) F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U L' D' R U' B2 F' U2 L2 F' R
8. (9.94) R' U2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 F L' R D' L' D' U2 B2 U2
9. 12.10 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 U L B2 R' D' F' R
10. 10.06 R D2 B2 U2 R2 U F' R L' F2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 B2
11. 11.39 D L D' B L' B R' F2 U L2 B U2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 F' R2
12. 10.92 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 B U2 B' R2 D2 L' B2 R' F' D' U' B' D B F


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 8, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I think my first real sub-10.



Have you gotten a fake sub 10 before?


----------



## Julian (Sep 8, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 9.93 OH, PLL skip. I think my first real sub-10.
> 
> F2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R' B' D2 R2 B2 R' F' U' L2 U
> 
> All I am sure of is that the cross was x' U' R y' R' U R' U' and the OLL was one of those F' (L' U' L U)2 F ones.





CiaranBeahan said:


> Have you gotten a fake sub 10 before?


Hey I just got a thought, qq have you ever done OH sim before?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 8, 2014)

PB Ao12 (19.79) including PB Ao5 (17.33) 

20.50 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F' R L' F2 R2 F D' L U L
19.45 R2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F R' U L' D U' F' R B F2 U
20.93 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D U' B' U' B' L' D U2 B R2 D B U'
19.58 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D U2 R2 F2 D F2 L B' U' R2 B' U' R' L D2 U'
21.94 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U F D' L U2 F' R2 D R' D' B' U'
22.34 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' B' D' U L2 B2 R' U' F2 D2 U2
21.11 D B2 D' R2 U F2 D B' U' L U F' L' D2 B2 L D U2
17.16 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 L' D' F2 R U2 F D F2 U2
17.21 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U F' D2 L' U' F L2 U' L F D
17.37 R2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D R' B2 D U' R B D2 B2 R D'
24.76 U' L2 U' R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D R F2 L2 U' B F D' R' B' L D' U2
17.42 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R B U2 F2 D2 B' U'


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> omg omg so much fail yet PB and first sub-12:
> 
> Average of 12: 11.98
> 1. 10.49 L U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' F R' D2 F2 D F U B2 F
> ...


Yaaaaaaay gj


----------



## qaz (Sep 9, 2014)

roux pbs:
12.81 single, 14.79 mo3 (1-3), 16.14 ao5 (1-5), 18.65 ao12

pb ao5 was 19.xx before this lol



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-8
avg of 12: 18.65

Time List:
1. 15.35 L' F D' L' B' L2 U' L2 D' R' D2 R2 F R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 
2. 16.20 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 D2 U' B2 L B U' L2 U F' D R2 
3. (12.81) R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R D2 L2 U' R' F D2 B D2 L' 
4. 16.87 U2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 R' F2 D R U2 B2 R 
5. 19.27 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L' F R' U' R F L' B U F R' 
6. 18.87 F L2 R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' U' B2 D' R' B U2 F2 L2 
7. 21.87 F' L2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 L' R B R2 D R U B' U B 
8. 18.33 F D' L2 F' D R L2 F' L' D2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B2 
9. 20.73 B R' F' D' R L U' D' L2 F' U' F2 D L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' 
10. 19.59 U2 D2 B' L' F2 D F R' F2 U F U2 B L2 B L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F 
11. (23.71) L' B2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 F R2 U F' D B D' L2 D' U 
12. 19.46 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 L' F D' L2 B' R' B2 F' D U





Spoiler



(12.81) R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R D2 L2 U' R' F D2 B D2 L' 
my solution:
z2
U F' 
R U' R' U R
r U r' U' r U r'
U' L U' L'
M U M 
M' U2 M U2 M2
U' M' U2 M U2

with cancellations:
z2
U F' 
R U' R' U R
r U r' U' r U r'
U' L U' L'
M U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2

28 STM


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 9, 2014)

3. 2.63 R' L B' L B R' L' U B' R B' L' 

18 moves = 6.85 tps

woah


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 9, 2014)

7.96 3x3 single: Sune and an A-perm. I just had good look ahead on F2L.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 9, 2014)

Was trying out 4x4 minus LL...

number of times: 35/35
best avg5: 28.78 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 29.64 (σ = 1.82)
session avg: 31.12 (σ = 2.43)



Spoiler



28.57, 35.02, 33.04, 30.48, 29.78, 29.53, 31.98, 30.88, 31.00, 28.87, 32.99, 43.54, 26.33, 29.77, 28.91, 28.01, 29.43, 32.38, 27.28, 31.50, 35.45, 31.62, 30.29, 27.25, 36.05, 30.76, 31.49, 33.55, 28.93, 36.65, 28.52, 27.69, 31.39, 33.71, 35.74



I'm wondering what my average LL times would/should be. I know i would get ~9s with dp on average. np should be around 4-5.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 9, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Was trying out 4x4 minus LL...
> 
> number of times: 35/35
> best avg5: 28.78 (σ = 0.72)
> ...



Tried this out, apparently our LL is about the same, if not mine a bit slower.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 28/28
*best time: 18.77*
*best avg5: 23.49 (σ = 0.73)
*
*best avg12: 24.82 (σ = 1.83)*
session avg: 25.96 (σ = 2.26)



Spoiler



29.10, 35.62, 28.28, 20.96, 24.28, 24.04, 26.36, 30.01, 26.87, 30.03, 27.41, 25.11, 23.94, 29.38, 23.76, 27.20, 25.11, 26.66, 29.11, 22.67, 23.47, 27.26, 23.50, 24.21, 22.76, 27.64, 18.77, 24.91


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 9, 2014)

wtf! 18 single

Ok I might ask Rob to try this for comparison.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 9, 2014)

Finally. Second sub-10 solve ever.

9.791 L' F' U' L F' L2 D2 R B' D R2 D2 F R2 F U2 B R2 D2 R2

z2 y // Inspection
L R' D' F' L F2 U' R2 // Cross
y' U R U' R' // F2L - 1st Pair
y' R U2 R' y' U R' U2 R // F2L - 2nd Pair
y' U R' U' R R U R' // F2L - 3rd Pair
R' U2 R // F2L - 4th Pair + Accidental WV
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

Like, easiest solve I have ever had.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 9, 2014)

Megaminx
1:39.46 average of 50, 1:41.37 average of 100. Done in 3 sessions.
I now have targets for my next 100


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 10, 2014)

All PLLs sub 1 on cam. I still have to check them with frame counting but I think I got it. also .89 Na and .93 Nb wat


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> All PLLs sub 1 on cam. I still have to check them with frame counting but I think I got it. also .89 Na and .93 Nb wat



noice


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 10, 2014)

lol wat dat deviation This is 4x4 NOT mega

current avg5: 50.23 (σ = 0.01)
1. (59.48) 
2. 50.23 
3. (47.46) 
4. 50.24 
5. 50.23


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> All PLLs sub 1 on cam. I still have to check them with frame counting but I think I got it. also .89 Na and .93 Nb wat



Curious how you do your F perm and N perms.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 10, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Curious how you do your F perm and N perms.


F perm is conjugated T perm (Frame count says that it's between .96 and 1.0 so idk if you count that)
Na: z (D R' U R2 D' R U')*2
Nb: z (D' R U' R2 D R' U')*2
N's are really not too hard with those algs.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 10, 2014)

For N perms I imagine that he does RUD. As for F perm, at first I was thinking that this is hard to do, but then again, this is Drew Brads. I'm not so surprised now


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 10, 2014)

18.49 ZZ Easy EOline. Had 4 bad edges.

Not bad considering I just learned ZZ today and only have 20 speed solves ever. Before today I only ever stole EOLine's from people in "ZZ example solve" so I could play/try to understand how EO works.

Phil Yu tutorials are OP.

Edit: First OH ZZ solve 33.188. Srsly.... Cfop OH PB is 28.xy. How is ZZ this epic?

Edit #2: Lovin this method.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 10, 2014)

Skewb session 

5.05 avg5
5.87 avg12
6.37 avg25
6.74 avg50
6.99 avg100




Spoiler



108 solve session: 6.98 average

7.04, 4.81, 7.69, 5.92, 6.94, 8.76, 6.62, 6.26, 6.65, 6.14, 6.56, 7.05, 7.67, 5.83, 5.13, 8.16, 5.67, 7.05, 6.83, 3.80, 6.23, 7.22, 4.29, 4.63, 5.77, 8.57, 7.17, 9.28, 8.23, 5.71, 7.17, 6.27, 9.09, 6.73, 9.40, 6.33, 5.72, 5.78, 7.65, 7.97, 5.55, 11.29, 8.13, 6.21, 7.57, 7.18, 4.30, 6.34, 6.44, 6.23, 7.86, 7.99, 8.73, 8.26, 3.21, 8.41, 8.02, 12.99, 6.22, 8.34, 6.87, 7.69, 6.88, 6.61, 7.73, 5.89, 10.30, 8.91, 7.10, 6.65, 3.78, 9.27, 5.21, 5.56, 7.34, 5.49, 8.44, 6.22, 7.49, 8.32, 6.84, 6.30, 6.93, 9.43, 6.84, 5.40, 6.90, 6.11, 5.44, 8.05, 9.78, 11.07, 8.73, 5.22, 5.00, 7.34, 5.85, 10.51, 7.56, 6.13, 7.53, 5.22, 6.34, 5.24, 7.65, 7.71, 7.82, 6.09


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> F perm is conjugated T perm (Frame count says that it's between .96 and 1.0 so idk if you count that)
> Na: z (D R' U R2 D' R U')*2
> Nb: z (D' R U' R2 D R' U')*2
> N's are really not too hard with those algs.



Dang, that F perm.

I'll have to switch back to that Nb alg. Na is easy to sub 1.


----------



## Chree (Sep 10, 2014)

I came home and did 2 separate Ao100s tonight. solve #92 on the second set was my first sub10!!

Lucky 5 move XCross. All F2L was RUL. F triple sexy H COLL. U Perm+Auf:* 9.96*

My previous best was only 11.15. That felt really good. Last 8 solves were terrible but still got a new PB Ao100 twice tonight. 16.65 was beat by 16.55, then beat by 16.50.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 10, 2014)

Chree said:


> I came home and did 2 separate Ao100s tonight. solve #92 on the second set was my first sub10!!
> 
> Lucky 5 move XCross. All F2L was 2 Gen, LL was 2 Gen:* 9.96*
> 
> My previous best was only 11.15. That felt really good. Last 8 solves were terrible but still got a new PB Ao100 twice tonight. 16.65 was beat by 16.55, then beat by 16.50.



Do you mean F2L was 3 gen? Congrats btw. I am jelly of all sub-10 solves.


----------



## Chree (Sep 10, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Do you mean F2L was 3 gen? Congrats btw. I am jelly of all sub-10 solves.



Yeah I guess you're right. F2L was all RUL. Fixed.

Coulda been a 6 move double XCross but I didn't see it fast enough.


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Nb: z (D' R U' R2 D R' U')*2


Doesn't work...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Doesn't work...



Nb: z (D' R U' R2 D R' *U*)*2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-10
avg of 12: 11.16

Time List:
1. (9.50) D L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 D F2 D B' L' U2 F2 U' B' U2 B' D2 L 
2. 12.54 F2 L' B U F2 U2 D R' F B' U R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 
3. 10.16 L' B R L2 F2 U' D F U2 B' U F2 L2 D R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 
4. 14.06 F' D2 F' R2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R U R D' R' B' U F L' 
5. 10.93 B2 D R' B' U' L2 U' L' F U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R L2 D2 L U2 L 
6. 9.50 U2 R2 B' R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F L' U R B R F2 R2 D' R 
7. (DNF(13.80)) B U2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 R D' B D2 U2 B' U R2 D2 
8. 10.61 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U' L2 D' R D B2 F L' U' L 
9. 10.56 L2 D U B2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F U R D B2 F D2 R2 F L' B 
10. 10.59 U R F2 U B2 R2 U' D2 R' F' U R2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F2 B2 U2 
11. 11.57 F D2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' R2 D B2 F U2 F2 D2 R' U2 
12. 11.09 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 R D' F' D F' D' F R2 B' D

Mum just started talking to me on the DNF...


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Doesn't work...


z (D' R U' R2 D R' *U*)*2


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 10, 2014)

6.464 Single. Another ridiculous solve. XXcross easy F2L 9 move ZBLL no AUF. I'll reconstruct.

Edit: It looks like it was a missscramble, I'm still counting it.

Edit2: Then 11 solves later I get this.

6.883 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U R F' L' F2 R' B R' D' U' B' U'

x2 
R' F B' D R2
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L'
y' U R' U R
R U R' U B' U R U' R' U' B R U' R' U


----------



## Vesper Sword (Sep 10, 2014)

Pb OH average of 5 and single
Average of 5: 16.91
1. (22.38) B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D B D' F L R2 U F2 U2 B R' 
2. 17.07 D2 B L2 R2 B L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F U F2 D2 U L' B2 D' L2 D' 
3. 18.34 F' L U F2 U F U' F2 D' R2 F2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 D2 
4. (11.95) B2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 B D' U' F' D B2 R B2 L' U B' 
5. 15.33 D R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F L' B R2 D R' F' D2 U2 F


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Session average: 3:29.60
1. 3:32.25 B F2 f' 3f r 3f 3r 3f r B' L B2 R d B' r' D L D L d2 l' u 3f2 u f2 R' d2 b2 3r r D B2 f2 b F' 3r2 D u r' 3r d' r D2 f' F2 u' d 3f' l d' 3r u 3r' U R2 D2 u2 f2 D 3f' D' f' 3u2 L' F' R2 d B2 b' 3r b' D2 3u2 L' F' B d B' d2 
2. (3:16.41) D 3f d' 3r2 R b' l' R b' d' D 3f' D2 r f r l2 R U' 3r L' F U' F' u2 B2 d 3r' u' l' d' l B' 3f2 D' 3f2 b2 f2 U' l2 F' 3r' R2 d2 f' r' 3f' u 3f' l' B2 b' D' u l' U F2 L' u' 3u2 f r' u' R F2 D b2 B2 d' f2 D' d2 f2 l2 3u D2 L2 D' F l2 
3. 3:29.06 L2 b2 3f2 l2 3u2 r2 l 3u f2 3u2 f2 b2 3f' 3r2 f2 R' d B2 L' D' d' B' R' D2 B r' 3u' F' r2 D U' F u 3u 3r' d' B2 b' f D d' B' D d2 f B' 3f R d f D' r D2 B' u r' F R' F2 b' d f2 r2 f' u' D2 d' b2 r' U' r' F' 3f' 3u2 l B2 d' R' 3f' u 
4. 3:27.50 l' L' D' u2 U' r 3f2 f F2 B l2 r' L u' B2 3u' F L' R B R2 b2 l2 U2 d2 D2 3r' B' b2 U2 d B' R r' 3u U' u2 D2 F' r' R' U 3u' l b' D2 3u2 d2 f 3r l' U B R' d2 3f2 U D2 3u2 b2 u' R2 B2 d2 F' u2 L' r b D' f' 3u B U2 l' b' F2 f d' r2 
5. (3:53.09) D' 3r' f2 L F2 B U' B2 3r2 u2 3f F2 b' f' L2 D' 3r r f' R' 3f 3u r' 3f' B' L' d' 3f' f2 d L' f' d R F u' D r2 U2 d2 F' r2 R2 f2 3r U' 3f2 r f 3u' l' R2 L2 f 3r2 F R d2 R2 B2 b U' u 3f' 3r2 3u b' d B F' D2 u' F L2 r2 b' R D2 F' b'

Not bad. Last solve was a failed attempt to 'preserve parity' for LL


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Nb: z (D' R U' R2 D R' *U*)*2





ryanj92 said:


> z (D' R U' R2 D R' *U*)*2


Thanks. I hate that alg  I prefer z U' R' [U D'] R U' R2 D R' D' R2 [U D] R' U' R U , which is similar (z then RUD), but regripless. I can do that one regripless, but the fingertricks aren't very nice.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks. I hate that alg  I prefer z U' R' [U D'] R U' R2 D R' D' R2 [U D] R' U' R U , which is similar (z then RUD), but regripless. I can do that one regripless, but the fingertricks aren't very nice.



Ah, that's my alg! Would you mind making a video of a quick execution and how you do it? I'm deciding whether to switch to it.


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ah, that's my alg! Would you mind making a video of a quick execution and how you do it? I'm deciding whether to switch to it.


Yeah it is! I'll see if I can find a decent camera angle. I'm not good with them. And my arm completely obscures the entire cube during the part where I do the interesting fingertrick. I'll just have to explain it for now...
z // After this you want your right thumb on UR and your right middle finger on DR. Left thumb on F and FL, left middle finger on B and BL. Your right index/ring fingers go on the corner stickers next to your middle fingers, and your left index ready to do U'. so you should have seven fingers on the cube.
U' R' [U D'] // Do the U and D' at the same time with your right index/ring.
R U' R2 D R' // Don't be tempted to regrip here, the R' does get your right hand into an awkward position, with your thumb on BR, but it's fine.
D' // Push with your left ring on LDB to BDR.
R2 [U D] // Again, do these at the same time. Right index, left ring.
R' U' R U // Obvious (hopefully).

Hopefully that's clear enough...?


----------



## MartinK (Sep 10, 2014)

3x3: 
7.88 avg of 5 
5.89 Single


----------



## imvelox (Sep 10, 2014)

19.703 24 puzzle single
145 moves
7.359 tps

first sub20


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-10
avg of 5: 9.21

Time List:
1. 8.43 F' R F2 B R' L' U D' B R2 U2 D2 R' U2 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 
2. 8.89 F2 D' R' U2 B2 L' F R U2 B D' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 
3. (7.96) D' L2 D' R2 F L F' B' L' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 U' 
4. (12.05) R' U D B' L' F D B2 D' L' D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 
5. 10.32 L2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B U F' D' R2 B U2 L R2 




Spoiler: Avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-10
avg of 12: 10.70

Time List:
1. 8.43 F' R F2 B R' L' U D' B R2 U2 D2 R' U2 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 
2. 8.89 F2 D' R' U2 B2 L' F R U2 B D' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 
3. 7.96 D' L2 D' R2 F L F' B' L' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 U' 
4. 12.05 R' U D B' L' F D B2 D' L' D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 
5. 10.32 L2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B U F' D' R2 B U2 L R2 D 
6. 13.74 U2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 F D' F2 D' B2 U L' 
7. 11.25 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L R' F2 U2 F' R' U' B2 L' F L' F2 D2 R 
8. 13.16 R2 L B2 D2 R U' D' R' B U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 
9. (7.37) R2 D F2 R L B L B L' F' U2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' D' B2 
10. 10.28 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 D2 L' F' R B L U2 R U R U2 
11. 10.91 B2 U2 F' U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L D' F' R' F' L' R2 B L' B2 
12. (17.16) R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L' F2 U' R' B U F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2


I think I had a 3x3 breakthrough today.


----------



## NewCube1 (Sep 10, 2014)

3x3 Avg5 : 12.67 and 12.82 today. My PB was 12.33 lel.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 10, 2014)

noway noway noway

5x5 single - 1:16.27

beats old PB by almost 10 seconds :O


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## kcl (Sep 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amv6YoPH8wI



:O


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 10, 2014)

yaaaaaay on cam 

*Average of 12: 8.44*
1. 7.74 D2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 L R D2 F' D R D' U' R2 U' F' D2 
2. 7.79 F2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 R B' D U2 B' D2 U L2 B2 U' L 
3. (*5.49*) D' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R' U B' D' L2 B R D B2 D' 
4. 9.40 L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 U B' D2 L' D B L F L' U2 L R' 
5. 8.38 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 D' L B' U2 R' D L' F' 
6. 8.68 F2 R2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' D' B2 D L F2 L2 D' U R' 
7. 8.59 U' L' U F' B' D L F' U2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 B U2 B' 
8. 7.73 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R' F' D' B' U2 F2 L' F R2 D' 
9. 8.48 F R U2 R2 F2 U B' U' B' U' B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 
10. 8.62 U2 F L' U B R L U L' U' F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D 
11. (11.46) U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 L' U F2 D' B' U B2 U F2 D 
12. 8.98 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 R B D2 R2 D F' R' D F2 R'


----------



## qaz (Sep 10, 2014)

7.49	F2 L' D' R U D B' D' U2 L' B R D' L' B2 R2 D' F R' D F2 B2 R2 D' B2

first sub-8 in a while



Spoiler



y x2
R2 D L F' D2
R U2 R2 U' R
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U R' U R U2 R' U2

39 moves = 5.21 tps


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2014)

After watching Drews sub 1 PLL video I started to think I was really slow at PLLs. Just timed them again and it looks like I'm either on par with him or faster. I'll film mine soon.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> After watching Drews sub 1 PLL video I started to think I was really slow at PLLs. Just timed them again and it looks like I'm either on par with him or faster. I'll film mine soon.



You thought you were really slow at PLLs? Have you ever watched yourself solve?


----------



## qaz (Sep 11, 2014)

average of 12: 11.71

(41.30)	U2 R B F2 D' F2 D' B' R2 F2 B L U2 R B' U2 F' B2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U'
10.88	F L' D' R' L2 D R' D' U' B D U B U' L2 R U' R U' L2 R2 D L' R B
12.21	F' B' R D2 L2 U2 F' R F' D2 B R L2 U2 D2 R' B F' U B' L2 B2 D' R' L'
11.80	U2 B' L2 F2 L' R' F' R2 D2 B' R U B U2 F D2 U' R F2 R' D' L2 R F2 B2
11.25	B' D' B' D2 F D U R2 D U2 F2 R' F' L' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 B' F D' L2 F' R'
11.91	L F U R' B F2 R' L B U' R2 B R2 B L2 F2 D B D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F' R
11.29	B' F2 L2 D2 U2 L U B' D2 F2 R F2 D U' B' R2 L2 B' U2 L2 R' D L D2 F'
11.52	B' F2 D2 B U R2 D R' U2 D R2 F D2 L R2 D B R' B2 F U2 R U2 F' L2
12.66	F2 L U2 R L2 F2 B L2 B2 R' D L B2 F R F2 R' F B' L2 D U F2 U F
(10.39)	B U' D' B' L R' D R2 U' F' U R' L2 D L' R D' U2 R2 F' D' B F L B'
11.93	F' B D2 U2 B R' U L2 F' R L D2 B2 U L F R' U R F' R' D' L2 B' R
11.65	F' L U' R B U' F B2 U2 R' F D2 L F' D' F D B2 L B2 R2 F L F R2

pb by 0.06, only lucky thing was PLL skip on 11th solve.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 11, 2014)

Did about 50 solves after school today waiting for the after school bus, and I got 2 or 3 13s, and a bunch of 15s and 16s. No 14s lol. I was pretty inconsistent, so any sort of averages aren't great.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 11, 2014)

First solve of the day:

1. 9.78 B D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 F D2 U2 L U2 R2 F L2 U B' R2 U L

I've been getting a lot more sub-10s lately.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I was really slow at PLLs.








yeah... no


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> You thought you were really slow at PLLs? Have you ever watched yourself solve?



I honestly did. I watch you and Lucas do your PLLs and they look ridiculous. Apparently mine are fast (time wise) they just don't look fast. Idk maybe it's just me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 11, 2014)

I think you do turn *really* fast, Chris, but I would have to say that Drew and perhaps Lucas are perhaps one level above


----------



## TomTom (Sep 11, 2014)

My huge 1 week improvement! http://prntscr.com/4hvezd last friday, http://prntscr.com/4lp858 today, with my 22.54 PB


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 11, 2014)

TomTom said:


> My huge 1 week improvement! http://prntscr.com/4hvezd last friday, http://prntscr.com/4lp858 today, with my 22.54 PB



That's quite a lot! And did you use different timers?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> After watching Drews sub 1 PLL video I started to think I was really slow at PLLs. Just timed them again and it looks like I'm either on par with him or faster. I'll film mine soon.



Your 2x2 solves look WAY slower than Lucas' but you have similar averages, I think it's just your turning style.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 11, 2014)

Pyraminx

Average of 12: 6.05
1. 6.78 R' U L' R B L R L l r 
2. (7.46) U' B' U L' R B' U' B' l' r b' u' 
3. 5.92 U B' L' B U B R' B' r b' u' 
4. 5.10 B' L B R' B' U' B' U' b' 
5. 5.17 U R U' L' R U B U l r b' u 
6. 7.31 B R L R' U' B R' U l' r' b' u' 
7. 6.51 U B L' B' R' U L' R' l r b 
8. 6.22 L R U' R L B' U L' l' 
9. 5.18 U' R U' L R' L U L' u 
10. 5.66 L B' U B' R' U B R' l' b u 
11. 6.64 U' B' L R' B' L R U l r u 
12. (4.22) U R' L' R' B R' B U' r b' 

2nd best ao12 ever, PB is 6.01
Y no sub 6 already  getting used to 1-flip, now.


----------



## TomTom (Sep 11, 2014)

ya i did, i switched from cubetimer to csttimer because csttimer i can start it anytime during the 15 seconds, not have to wait


----------



## Iggy (Sep 11, 2014)

7.91 B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 R' D' R2 U2 L B D2 B' D' U2 

Fullstep, using my friend's white Aurora, wat


----------



## imvelox (Sep 11, 2014)

1:58.xx 6x6 avg5
2:01.xx avg12 (i have never seen so many parities, i had like 2 solves without parity(without considering EP))


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2014)

15.98 L U B' U' F' B' R2 U' B' L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2
Finally sub-16 with COL... I'm slowly getting used to solving like this. I haven't done it for several months at least.

E: F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 L' D B' L B2 L' U' B L2 R2
15.51.

E2: next solve, actually looked ahead, NL/fullstep with V perm. 15.14.
L2 U L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D U' F2 R D' R' U B' L' B F D'

Average of 5: 16.42
1. 15.51 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 L' D B' L B2 L' U' B L2 R2 
2. (15.14) L2 U L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D U' F2 R D' R' U B' L' B F D' 
3. (18.70) F' L' D' F2 R B2 U2 B' L' F' L2 F D2 B' D2 B' R2 F' D2 B' 
4. 16.83 L B2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' D B U L' R' F2 D2 B' R' U' 
5. 16.91 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F' D L2 R2 D2 F U L U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 11, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Pyraminx
> 
> Average of 12: 6.05
> 1. 6.78 R' U L' R B L R L l r
> ...



and you managed 5.99 in comp.. 
even I have a sub 6 ao12


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 12, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> and you managed 5.99 in comp..
> even I have a sub 6 ao12


Hey, there's a 5.69 ao5 in there somewhere, my 5.99 is totally justified... 
I'll probably get a sub-6 once i stop sucking at solving tips last, and stop screwing up easy solves >.<


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Your 2x2 solves look WAY slower than Lucas' but you have similar averages, I think it's just your turning style.



BUT LUCAS WOULDN'T HAVE GOT INTO 2X2 WITHOUT ME SO I'M WR HOLDER


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> BUT LUCAS WOULDN'T HAVE GOT INTO 2X2 WITHOUT ME SO I'M WR HOLDER



wow walker holds skewb NAR? 
And when you got NAR I held it?


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wow walker holds skewb NAR?
> And when you got NAR I held it?



zomg yes! (actually drew got me into skewb he made me mod it but you gave me tips and stuff) 

If you do a long chain, then Erno Rubik holds all of these <3


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> zomg yes! (actually drew got me into skewb he made me mod it but you gave me tips and stuff)
> 
> If you do a long chain, then Erno Rubik holds all of these <3



iirc you started practicing skewb because you wanted to beat me


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 12, 2014)

3:11 6x6 single, gonna try getting sub 3 before munich in november


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> iirc you started practicing skewb because you wanted to beat me



"my lifetime goal is to beat your avg100" call with drew


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wow walker holds skewb NAR?
> And when you got NAR I held it?





kclejeune said:


> iirc you started practicing skewb because you wanted to beat me



So really I have NAR because the only reason I practiced was sum of ranks?


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> So really I have NAR because the only reason I practiced was sum of ranks?



nope, according to the logic of Rami since Walker made me practice skewb first, he has NAR


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 12, 2014)

Megaminx 1:26.41 single and 1:39.30 mo3
6x6 3:51.59 single and 4:00.85 mo3
7x7 6:16.03 ao5

EDIT: 49.13 4x4 ao5

Time List:
1. 48.90 L2 Rw2 U L' Fw R' Rw L' Uw2 U2 F' B' Uw U' B2 Fw' L Uw' F D Fw' B2 F L Uw2 D' R2 D2 Uw Fw2 B' Rw Uw2 U' B' L2 Fw2 U F' U 
2. 49.41 F' U Uw D2 Rw' F2 U2 B2 Fw' R2 B R' Rw' L Fw U B' F2 R Rw2 F2 Fw B' U2 F' D2 F' B' D U' L' F2 Rw' F B' L' B' D' F Rw 
3. 49.09 U2 R' Uw U' B2 U L2 Uw2 D' L2 Uw' Fw B L Uw' F B2 Rw2 B' Uw F' Rw B Fw2 Uw B U L R Rw2 Uw D Fw2 B2 R Fw B2 F' Rw' R 
4. (45.47) F2 U B2 Uw B2 U D2 Fw D F2 L U' F' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 Uw2 U' F2 L2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U' R' Fw F Uw2 L2 B' U' D' F' Fw Rw F B2 D2 
5. (1:00.91) Uw F D2 B' L' F B2 L2 D' R2 F' U F2 Fw2 D2 R' Fw2 D2 Fw2 F2 L Uw' F Uw2 R' L2 Fw D2 F' R' Uw' L' Rw' B2 D F Uw' L U2 Fw


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2014)

6x6 PB single and average
Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 3:01.662
Worst Time: 3:35.435
Session Avg: 3:13.554
Session Mean: 3:15.551
Individual Times: 
3:04.782, (3:35.435), 3:11.549, 3:24.331, (3:01.662)


I swear my heart rate skyrocketed when I did PLL for the last solve.
If only there wasn't parity. It would have been sub 3.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 12, 2014)

All new 5x5 PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-12
solves/total: 12/12

single
*best: 1:27.10*
worst: 1:58.63

mean of 3
current: 1:53.63 (σ = 5.47)
*best: 1:39.85 (σ = 11.21)*

avg of 5
current: 1:52.45 (σ = 4.06)
*best: 1:41.63 (σ = 6.41)*

avg of 12
current: 1:47.25 (σ = 7.14)
*best: 1:47.25 (σ = 7.14)*

Average: 1:47.25 (σ = 7.14)
Mean: 1:46.52



Spoiler: Time List



1. 1:48.19 Fw2 Lw' D' Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 F' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Rw' B' Uw' Bw Rw2 Lw2 F' Bw' Uw2 R2 B' Rw' D Bw2 F2 L' Lw' F R' L Rw Fw' F' Rw Lw Dw2 Bw' Rw' Bw F2 Uw Lw2 Bw' Rw Uw' F2 B2 L R2 F R2 D Rw2 R F' Dw' Fw2 Lw' D' L' 
2. (1:27.10) R' U2 D Rw Fw' F2 Uw' Dw' F2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 B Dw2 Uw' Rw B L2 F2 Dw2 L Uw' F' Lw2 R F Rw Uw2 R Lw Bw Fw2 Uw Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F D2 Fw D' B U2 Lw2 B' U2 F2 Bw2 Fw' Uw Dw2 Fw' Rw R2 Uw2 Lw Uw Dw2 U' 
3. 1:44.25 Rw' U' D' Dw Rw L2 F2 Bw Fw' R' Lw' Uw' Bw2 Dw' B' F Lw Fw Lw2 L B' F' L Dw Lw2 U D R2 B' Fw2 F U F' Dw' U Fw Lw Fw U2 F Uw' Fw Bw' Uw2 B L Fw' F2 L2 Uw Rw Dw2 Fw2 Bw Dw' D' Uw2 L' Dw' D' 
4. 1:48.67 R L D2 Lw D2 U' Bw2 U2 D2 Bw L Uw' Dw2 Bw L Bw' B' U' D' F' Dw Bw2 D' Rw' Bw F B Rw' Fw Rw2 F' U Lw2 Uw2 Bw D2 U' Rw Fw' U' Bw2 U2 Dw Fw' D' Lw2 R Fw2 R Dw' U Rw R2 Uw D2 R' Lw2 D' Lw2 F2 
5. 1:34.32 B2 F' Uw' Dw Lw Dw B2 Bw' D L D U Rw' F2 D2 Uw B' Fw' Uw2 D B Bw2 Lw B' Rw' Dw' Bw2 B2 Uw Rw2 D' Uw' Bw2 D L' Fw' R' B2 Lw D' Lw Rw2 R Dw' Uw' D2 F L2 Dw2 U2 Bw U2 B' Lw' F' Lw2 F' Rw2 Bw' Rw' 
6. 1:46.31 B Rw L2 Fw Uw' Rw Dw' L R Dw' Lw' Rw Fw Dw2 Bw' B' Uw2 D2 U R2 F' B Fw2 Uw Bw' Dw' Uw' U' R2 Rw' Bw Rw2 F' Dw B' L' Rw F' R D Fw' D U2 Uw2 B Fw Lw Bw F Fw' U R F2 Rw Fw2 L Bw2 Lw L' Fw2 
7. 1:55.79 Rw2 L Lw2 Uw2 R Dw' B' U' Lw2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Rw2 F' Fw U Rw' Lw Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw U2 L2 Dw F' Dw Fw2 Lw' F' U' Lw' Dw' Bw Lw' L D Lw Rw' R' L F' B R Dw' D2 R' L Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' D2 B2 Uw2 B' R Uw D2 Rw2 
8. 1:55.11 R Fw R2 Lw' L2 Uw' Lw' Fw' F' Bw2 L' Bw' R' Bw B2 U Rw R' U' D2 Fw' B F R2 U2 Fw B' Uw R2 B Fw' Dw2 L2 Bw2 F' B' Uw Dw' R Uw2 Rw2 F Dw' Uw Rw2 R Bw Uw' R Dw2 D2 F2 U2 D' Rw B' Fw2 F' Lw B 
9. 1:37.66 Rw' B2 Lw2 L2 F' D Dw' Uw' U' Fw2 Rw Uw Lw B R2 Fw2 Bw2 L' R Uw2 Dw2 Fw' L D2 Fw Bw Dw2 Bw' Fw2 D2 L2 Bw F U2 Rw2 R Uw Bw2 L B2 F Uw' D2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw Bw F2 Dw' Lw L2 Bw R2 Rw Dw' Fw' F' Bw' L2 Rw' 
10. (1:58.63) Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' Dw' D2 R D Rw Fw Bw' Dw2 B Bw' Fw2 U' Lw2 Bw Lw Uw2 D2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 L' Fw' Dw2 Lw' Uw F' Fw Dw' R' D2 Uw' L2 B D Uw U R2 Uw' L' Fw2 F U' Rw L Dw L2 Fw2 U2 F2 R' Lw2 Dw2 L2 Uw 
11. 1:54.47 Bw Uw' L2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 B Bw2 R' Dw R' B' Rw Bw2 Rw D Uw2 Dw' F Bw Lw' Fw' Uw2 F2 U' R2 U2 D' Dw' B' Lw2 Bw U' F2 Uw Bw' Uw2 L Uw2 U2 F Rw' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 D' U' F' L Fw' Bw2 R2 Dw2 F' L' F' Rw2 L' Bw2 Uw' 
12. 1:47.78 Dw2 Fw R' F B2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Bw D R Uw D2 L D2 Uw F Dw' Fw R2 B' F' Rw2 R' Fw' D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 U Bw' Lw R' Rw Uw' F Fw' Uw B' Uw2 U Fw Lw' Rw Dw Uw' Lw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 F' Lw' Fw' Bw' Uw' U2 Lw' L' D' L2



EDIT:

23.77 OH avg of 12

Time List:
1. 24.77 R F' D' L F' R B' D B L U' D2 R2 D' F2 U' D' L2 B2 
2. (19.86) L2 B2 F2 L' D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 B' D' B2 D B2 L2 B U 
3. 20.25 B2 D B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R D U2 F' U2 L U' B2 L' F' 
4. (28.61) U2 L U2 R2 U' R' F' U' R D' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 
5. 27.07 R2 D R D F2 R' F' D2 B' R' U2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 
6. 22.02 L2 B' L2 F D2 F R2 B' U2 L2 B2 R U' R2 F2 L' F' R' B 
7. 23.05 U' F B' U2 B' U B D2 L' B' U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 B2 
8. 28.54 D2 B D2 U2 B U2 B L2 U2 B2 F' L' D' B L2 B U' R' U' L F 
9. 22.34 L F2 L U2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L B' U' R' D B L D2 F2 D B2 
10. 22.20 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B U2 L' D' U2 F' L' D 
11. 25.51 L2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R F2 L2 D' L2 D' F' D' R U' F 
12. 21.90 R F U' R L2 D' F R L2 F R B2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 R' D2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 PB single and average
> Number of solves: 5
> Best Time: 3:01.662
> Worst Time: 3:35.435
> ...



My 6x6 PBs for 1/5/12 are 3:01.13/3:16.39/3:21.25. Do you want to race to 2:45 AO5?


----------



## imvelox (Sep 12, 2014)

*7x7*

Mean of 3: *2:38.75*
1. 2:36.04 
2. 2:34.01 
3. 2:46.21 

Second and third solves were quite easy (but on the third i was a bit nervous)
Second sub2:40 mo3


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> My 6x6 PBs for 1/5/12 are 3:01.13/3:16.39/3:21.25. Do you want to race to 2:45 AO5?



This is certainly possible (and tempting) however... I may not have time in the coming weeks for practice. Exams and homework and such.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 12, 2014)

Clock
keyboard solves so bj, but they all beat my old keyboard PB's!

6.05, 5.50, (8.08), (5.33), 5.36 = *5.64 average of 5*
6.34, (8.83), 5.71, 5.91, 5.78, 6.05, 5.50, 8.08, (5.33), 5.36, 8.71, 6.14 = *6.36 average of 12*
*6.82 average of 50, 6.98 average of 100 (7.01 average of 150, hehe)*

scrambles for ao5 and ao12 in the spoiler


Spoiler



Average of 12: 6.36
1. 6.34 (-5, -3) / (0, -1) / (5, 4) / (-5, 1) / (-5) / (-5) / (-3) / (1) / (6) / (2) / UdUU
2. (8.83) (-4, -2) / (4, 4) / (3, -5) / (4, 6) / (-4) / (-1) / (4) / (2) / (-3) / (-3) / UdUd
3. 5.71 (6, 5) / (4, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, -3) / (6) / (5) / (-1) / (6) / (-5) / (4) / dUUd
4. 5.91 (2, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, -2) / (6, 5) / (-3) / (-3) / (1) / (-2) / (-1) / (1) / ddUd
5. 5.78 (4, 4) / (2, 4) / (2, -4) / (4, 3) / (1) / (4) / (1) / (6) / (-5) / (6) / Uddd
6. 6.05 (-4, 4) / (-2, 4) / (6, 1) / (5, 3) / (3) / (5) / (-5) / (6) / (-3) / (4) / UdUd
7. 5.50 (-5, -3) / (-2, -4) / (1, 2) / (-1, -3) / (3) / (-4) / (6) / (5) / (6) / (4) / Uddd
8. 8.08 (0, 1) / (5, 5) / (-1, 6) / (-1, 4) / (2) / (-5) / (-1) / (-5) / (-1) / (-4) / UUdd
9. (5.33) (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, -2) / (3, -4) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / (-5) / (5) / (6) / dUdd
10. 5.36 (2, 0) / (2, 6) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (0) / (1) / (5) / (-1) / (-4) / (3) / dUdd
11. 8.71 (5, 2) / (-2, 6) / (2, 2) / (4, 5) / (6) / (1) / (6) / (0) / (-5) / (-4) / dddd
12. 6.14 (-3, -2) / (-5, 1) / (2, -3) / (2, 3) / (-4) / (1) / (2) / (-4) / (5) / (-2) / dUUU

Average of 5: 5.64
1. 6.05 (-4, 4) / (-2, 4) / (6, 1) / (5, 3) / (3) / (5) / (-5) / (6) / (-3) / (4) / UdUd
2. 5.50 (-5, -3) / (-2, -4) / (1, 2) / (-1, -3) / (3) / (-4) / (6) / (5) / (6) / (4) / Uddd
3. (8.08) (0, 1) / (5, 5) / (-1, 6) / (-1, 4) / (2) / (-5) / (-1) / (-5) / (-1) / (-4) / UUdd
4. (5.33) (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, -2) / (3, -4) / (-2) / (3) / (0) / (-5) / (5) / (6) / dUdd
5. 5.36 (2, 0) / (2, 6) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (0) / (1) / (5) / (-1) / (-4) / (3) / dUdd
Failed on the 8, but I don't think it would've been sub-6.05 anyway


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 12, 2014)

I got two sub-20's in my daily average of 12 but still got circa my average of averages (27.5)

1	32.18	R2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F L' B' F2 R2 U2 B' D' L2 U' R' U2 R' D' U L' U2 L2
2	18.26	D2 B F D' L2 U' L' B' D2 B2 U2 L' B F U2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U F' R2 U
3	27.83	F' R2 B2 D2 U B' D2 L U B2 R' D2 F L' R2 B F2 R F L2 R2 F2 B D2 R'
4	36.21	F2 B2 L2 R' D L2 B' D' R F L B' L D R2 D2 R2 D' R F D L B2 L' R
5	24.15	B' F2 U D' B F2 U' R' U L2 B2 L2 B' D' R' L F L U2 R' D2 L U L U'
6	23.73	L' D2 L2 U L' U' D R B' L' D' B2 R D2 U2 R' U' R F' D2 L2 F' B D U'
7	34.63	F' U' R2 L D R2 D' U' R2 L2 B D' U F2 U2 B' D' R F2 R2 B2 U' L' F' L
8	25.18	L F2 L U F' U L2 R' D' L2 R' B2 U2 D R2 F' D' F R F2 L' R' U2 L' B'
9	26.23	R2 U2 L U R2 D' R2 U2 L' D' U B' F2 D' U R' U2 D' R' B2 D2 U2 B2 D' F'
10	32.69	B D L' R D R' D2 U2 F' D' L2 R2 B' U' B U2 F' L' F B R U2 F B U'
11	27.73	D' B R' L U D2 F2 B D' F' R2 U2 F' D B2 R F2 U R' D B2 U' F' D' R'
12	19.82	U L U' B2 D2 R L' F R' U F2 D2 F R2 F U D B2 U D' R2 B2 L D2 R'

ao12 = 27.42


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> My 6x6 PBs for 1/5/12 are 3:01.13/3:16.39/3:21.25. Do you want to race to 2:45 AO5?



Challenge accepted 
Average of 12: 3:23.13
1. 3:27.03 
2. 3:15.28 
3. (3:06.92) 
4. 3:44.07 
5. 3:16.37 
6. 3:19.76 
7. 3:21.65 
8. 3:17.00 
9. (4:03.16) 
10. 3:24.17
11. 3:36.81 
12. 3:09.15


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

wat
12.41 COL single
U' F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' D R' F D' R2 D L D'

18.51, 18.61, 14.30, 14.98, 12.41 = 15.93 Ao5, 13.90 Mo3


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 12, 2014)

10.144 2+3 relay


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 12, 2014)

9.31 avg 12 
8.78 avg 5 
7.28 single all on cam!
upload?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 12, 2014)

COL is fun

Average of 5: 10.63
1. (12.70) U2 L2 D L2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 D L D2 R2 U' 
2. 10.81 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 D' R B U L' B U2 R B2 D' 
3. 10.99 F' U' D2 R B2 D' L D2 F' B' D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 
4. (8.97) R' L F D' B' R' F U B2 U R' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R2 
5. 10.08 R F U' L D B2 L' B2 U F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> COL is fun


it is except I'm not getting stupidly fast averages with it unlike you
it takes a while to get used to it - my last 250 3x3 solves have been with it and I still can't look ahead in most solves :fp
Do you sledgehammer the last pair to avoid dot OLLs? I try, but can't fingertrick it with the cross on L so I just rotate and do it with cross on D... It's not like that really matters because it's the last pair and the next thing you do is rotate to put the cross on D, but it feels a bit like cheating to rotate before I've finished F2L 

E: _11.33!?_
B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 B U R B2 U' L' D L2 R' B R'


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> it is except I'm not getting stupidly fast averages with it unlike you
> it takes a while to get used to it - my last 250 3x3 solves have been with it and I still can't look ahead in most solves :fp
> Do you sledgehammer the last pair to avoid dot OLLs? I try, but can't fingertrick it with the cross on L so I just rotate and do it with cross on D... It's not like that really matters because it's the last pair and the next thing you do is rotate to put the cross on D, but it feels a bit like cheating to rotate before I've finished F2L
> 
> ...


I usually do the first move of sledgehammer as Dw/Dw', and end up with cross on back/front

Although most of the time I'm so distracted with figuring out how to solve the pair that I don't think about EO


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I usually do the first move of sledgehammer as Dw/Dw', and end up with cross on back/front
> 
> Although most of the time I'm so distracted with figuring out how to solve the pair that I don't think about EO


I'm starting to think less and less about my pairs... I'm down to sub-19 average now. I can usually see if I'm going to get a dot OLL easily enough, but then in trying to avoid it I just make my solves even slower. I'll try your Dw thing and see if that works for me.

I was thinking about trying ZZ-LOL after some practise with COL to avoid rotations, but with COL I don't find rotations are very time consuming. It's looking for the next pair that slows me down.


----------



## giorgi (Sep 12, 2014)

3x3 avg of 12: 11.72  second best pretty good for me  third scramble was good but I messed up try if you want 

1. 11.82 U2 L2 D U' F D' F U D' L2 U' R' F2 R2 L F2 D' L R2 B F2 U' F2 R L 
2. 11.35 L F2 B D2 F2 U F' D2 U2 B2 L' F L2 D' U2 F L2 D L2 D' B U' D R F' 
3. 11.70 L' U2 D' F R' L2 B2 L D' R L' B D2 L' D B' D L' D2 L' F2 R' U' L D 
4. 11.79 D2 B' U' D2 F' R2 L B2 L2 F U L2 D' L R2 B' L' B' F' L2 F L2 D U' B 
5. 10.86 B' L B U' D2 L B2 D' R' B2 U L B2 U' B U F2 R2 U' L' D' L D' R' B' 
6. 11.40 U2 D B2 R' D' F2 D2 B R2 B' F' U' B' D' L D L D2 R' U' L F' B' R' F' 
7. (10.58) L' F2 B' D' L' F R' L' F L' F U L2 R' U F' B2 D B D' B' R' D B2 R2 
8. 12.90 F U' L2 F D2 L' U2 L' U2 R' B R F2 U D' R B' F' L' F U F2 L U' B 
9. 12.65 F' B R2 B2 F' L2 R2 F' D L2 B' R U2 L U' D2 L' F B' L2 D' F2 D' L2 R' 
10. (21.84) B2 D R2 B' F2 D R' U2 B R D' B U R2 D L' U' R D2 U L' U L2 R2 F2 
11. 12.07 D2 F L R U' D' F L2 R2 B2 R' U D' L' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 L' D U2 L2 B' 
12. 10.64 L' D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D B' U' D' L' F2 U F2 R' B F D2 F' B' L U B' U F'


----------



## Vesper Sword (Sep 12, 2014)

3x3 pb ao5 8.82
(7.60), 7.63, 9.54, (9.65), 9.29


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 12, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-12
avg of 5: 7.16

Time List:
1. (6.10) R2 D2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' L' D2 B U' R' B2 F2 D2 B' L' 
2. (7.89) F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 D' F U' B2 L' U2 L2 R B F' U2 
3. 7.60 U F' R' U L' B2 U2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F 
4. 7.41 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U R' D2 F' U2 B F2 D R 
5. 6.47 U L2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L D U B U L' R2 F D2 B

yet another sub 7 fail. 6.10 was fullstep with V perm


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 12, 2014)

moyu skewb <3 
global average has pretty much dropped by 2 seconds, i was slow anyway though 
8.11 ao5, 8.79 ao12, 9.47 ao50, 9.89 ao100



Spoiler



avg of 5: 8.11
Time List:
1. 8.85 R B' L' R L R L' R L' 
2. (6.08) L B R' L B' R B' R 
3. 6.86 L B' R U' R' L U B' U 
4. (14.53) U B' U R' B R B U' 
5. 8.63 U B U' L B' R L' R L'

avg of 12: 8.79
Time List:
1. (6.32) B' U B U' L U B' L' U' 
2. 7.47 R U' L' B' R U' R U' R 
3. 10.45 U B R' L B U R' B' 
4. 9.44 L U B' R' L B' R' B L 
5. 9.74 R' U' B U R B' L U' 
6. 9.14 B' L R' U R U' R B' R' 
7. 6.90 U' R U' R L B U' R U 
8. 8.43 B L' R' L R' U B R 
9. (13.22) R U B U' B R B R' L 
10. 9.94 U L R B U' B U R 
11. 8.63 U' L B U B' L' B U 
12. 7.74 R' L' B U' B L B R


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally sub x on an event I don't care about lol...

sub 6 Ao100 on 2x2. I still just use LBL and the occasional diagswap face for Ortega.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 13, 2014)

Skewb. 
5.87 Ao5 
7.79 Ao12

So close to not being bad. Keep improving damn it.

EDIT: PB: 7.65 Ao12 again 8.99 Ao100


----------



## kcl (Sep 13, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Skewb.
> 5.87 Ao5
> 7.79 Ao12
> 
> So close to not being bad. Keep improving damn it.



Nice job!


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 13, 2014)

Artic said:


> I saw the avg 12 on your youtube channel and noticed some r and r' usage during f2l. Could you share some of those algs or point me to sites where you learned them.



I barely realized you asked this question. TBH I didn't even remember that I did this until you pointed it out. Some of it is just how I execute some of my L insertions and the rest is based off of  this video.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 13, 2014)

First ever avg of 100

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-13
avg of 100: 12.70




Spoiler: Time List



1. 11.94 B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B' U' L B2 R F' R2 U2 F2 D' 
2. 10.84 R' F2 D' B' L D' L2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 
3. 14.74+ B2 F2 U B2 D' U' B2 F2 U F2 U' B' U' B F' U' L U2 F' L' U' 
4. 12.92 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L D2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D B' U2 
5. 10.81 D2 R2 B D2 B2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L D' R U' B2 L F2 U F' 
6. 12.14 U2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' B U2 F2 D L B F' U' L' F' 
7. 11.78 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 R U' F' L D R' F' L D2 F2 
8. 13.15 U' F2 D2 R D' B' L' B' R U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R2 
9. 12.13 R B2 L U2 R' F' U D L U F' U2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F 
10. 10.86 L2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U F' L D2 B2 D2 F U R D2 F' 
11. 11.85 R U2 R2 D' B2 U' R L2 F' D F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 
12. 11.09 R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' B U F D' U 
13. 13.75 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 B' L2 U2 B' L' D F' R' 
14. 10.57 B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 L F R' F R2 U B' D' B2 F 
15. 11.46 L F' L U' B' D F' B2 D' L' F2 U D L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 L2 
16. 15.04 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U R D L2 R' U' R2 F' L2 B' D' F2 
17. 13.54 F2 R2 L F' U F2 D' F2 R' F D2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B 
18. 12.95 D' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U L D2 F' D2 B D2 B L U R2 
19. 12.19 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U L2 F' D' U R' B2 R2 U' R' U2 L' 
20. 12.24 D2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B' D' F2 R D' B U' R' U' B 
21. 11.10 L2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L U B U' B F' L U2 R' U' L2 
22. 13.89 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B U L' B' D' B L2 R B2 U' 
23. (10.20) F2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 D R' B' U' B' F' D2 L2 B2 R' 
24. 10.89 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 L F2 L D L B' F R' D L D U 
25. 11.94 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' L B R' D F D U' F2 U F2 
26. 12.28 R2 D2 U2 B F' U2 R2 F U2 F' D2 U L' F' L2 R' D F' L R' 
27. 12.76 L F2 B' R L F U2 B2 U' R' L2 B2 U2 D B2 U L2 
28. 10.50 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F' L' R F2 R B' L2 D2 L2 
29. (18.27) R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 U' R B U2 R2 B L' B2 U2 R' D' 
30. 14.18 F2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 D R2 D L2 F' D' F' R B2 D' L R U2 F' 
31. 13.87 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B R D2 R' D B' L2 R D2 
32. 13.39 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L U2 R' D F' L' B' D B F2 D' L F2 
33. 13.23+ F' U D2 F' L2 B' U' F U2 L D' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 
34. 14.38 B2 U2 F' R' F D' L2 U R2 F' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 U D R2 F2 
35. 12.88 D2 F' R D R2 U R2 L D F R2 F' D2 B' L2 B D2 B' D2 
36. 12.55 B' L' U' R' F' U R U B R B' R2 F R2 D2 F L2 B R2 D2 F 
37. 12.09 L F2 L D2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 R' F' U F2 D F U' L2 D2 U' 
38. 12.99 U2 F2 U' D' R D2 B D2 L' F2 U2 D R2 F2 U2 D' R2 L2 U 
39. 15.08 B2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 R' B2 L D2 F L2 B L B2 D' U2 F2 U2 
40. 13.71 R U2 F2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 R D2 U' F R' B' R' D' L F' U2 F 
41. 11.18 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B R' B U' L' D B' R U L F 
42. (9.53) B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' R B2 U' R2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 
43. 12.50 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 U F R2 D B L2 B2 L' B2 R' 
44. 11.47 R2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 L' F2 L D2 R F R2 D B L' U R2 B2 R B 
45. 11.16 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D U R B2 U F2 D2 R F' L B' D' 
46. 12.36 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 L' D B' F' D2 U' R' F' D2 U' 
47. 11.48 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 R F2 D2 L2 U' F L' D2 B F2 U F2 R2 
48. 14.15 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 D L2 D2 F2 L' R' B U L2 R' U B2 D R 
49. 12.95 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F L' D U R2 B R' B R2 B2 
50. (9.97) R' F2 D2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' D L2 F' R' D R2 U' B' D F 
51. 12.03 U2 B L2 F D2 U2 F D2 B' F' L' B2 U2 L U F2 U' L D U 
52. 11.14 B2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 U F' U' B2 D2 U2 L B L' F' 
53. (9.51) B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 B' R B' R' U' F2 U' R' F U 
54. 14.60 R B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 D R' U' B L' B' F' D L' D 
55. 11.22 R D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 L B2 R' B' D' R2 B' D2 L B2 F2 D F 
56. 12.59 U' R2 L' D' F2 B' L2 U2 D' R' L2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 F D2 R2 B 
57. 11.83 R2 B L2 B F U2 B2 F' R2 D R' D2 R F' R D' F2 R2 F 
58. 12.35 L B2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L B' L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B L B2 
59. 14.04 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 B U' R2 D' R B U2 B2 D' B 
60. 12.59 L' D2 B' L2 B2 D' L U R2 B D2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 U' 
61. (9.66) D' F U R2 F D' B' D L' B R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' D2 
62. 12.14 D U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B R' D F' D' B2 R2 F2 U R F' 
63. 14.49 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B U L' B F2 L' B' D' R' F U' 
64. 14.47 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R B2 D2 B' L U F L' 
65. (21.25) R D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 D B F' R' F2 U2 L U R2 
66. 12.44 D2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B' R' U' B F' D' U2 R2 B' R2 
67. 11.95 R' D2 R D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' B F' R' D B D' B' L B' F 
68. 12.42 U2 F U2 R L' F L' U F D2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 
69. 15.28+ F2 D' U2 F2 D U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' L F R D' U' F2 L' U2 
70. 14.44 R' D B R U' R2 U' B2 R' U F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 
71. 11.22 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R' U2 B' R2 U' L' B2 L B F 
72. 13.08+ B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R D F' R' U L' D B' R' F' 
73. 14.05 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' F R2 D L' F2 
74. 15.68 D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 F' R U L2 R' U' B F L2 F2 
75. 12.99 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D B2 R' D' B L2 D U' L2 B2 U2 L 
76. 13.91 L2 U2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R D R U L' F D U' L B' L 
77. (16.28) U2 R' U2 B2 L' R2 D2 R U2 R' F2 D F U2 L2 U2 F2 R' B' U L 
78. 15.22 U' L' F' L U' B' D' R L D' F2 R' F2 L D2 F2 B2 R' L2 D2 L 
79. 14.68 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R' D2 L' U' R' F2 R2 D' B U' 
80. 11.97 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' F' R2 F' D2 U L D F2 R' D' B' L2 F2 R' 
81. 10.35 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L' U' B2 L2 D' F U R' F2 R 
82. 12.75 B' L2 B D2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 B D2 U' B' D' R2 B R D' L' D L2 
83. 10.50 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 B' L2 B U R2 F' D2 R' U2 F' D' U' B2 
84. (16.37) B2 F D2 B R2 D2 R2 B D2 U2 L' D' U B2 R' D F D2 B2 D 
85. 11.85 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 B L U' B U' F2 R' U' L2 
86. 11.83 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 R' D' F2 L2 D' L' R B U2 B2 
87. 13.77 L F' U' F' L F2 D R U L F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' D2 
88. 11.30 B' R2 D' B' R2 D L U R' F' U2 F2 U2 D F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 
89. 13.71 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 R B2 D2 U' B2 L B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 
90. 15.79 R' L2 B' L' D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 
91. 11.84 U B2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B R' D2 B' R' U R D F' D2 
92. 12.62 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L F' D' U F' R' F' L U2 R2 
93. 15.72 U F2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B R B R' F U2 F2 D B' F 
94. 16.09 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B R B D2 F L D' U2 R2 D2 
95. (16.84) L2 U2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U' L D' L2 U' B2 D U2 L' U' 
96. 11.56 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B2 D2 U R B L' U F2 R D' R B' 
97. 11.99 L D2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L' U' F2 R B' D' R2 
98. 11.00 R F2 D2 R U2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' U' L' D' B' F2 U L D2 B D' 
99. 11.63 F2 L' D2 F2 L R2 D2 L' R U F2 D' B2 U L' F' U R' U 
100. 11.08 B D2 B2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F' D2 F' L F2 U L D F' D2 B' L D


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> This is certainly possible (and tempting) however... I may not have time in the coming weeks for practice. Exams and homework and such.



You won't fall far behind. I don't practice 6x6 much. My 6x6 times are only because of how much 7x7 and 5x5 I do. 



guysensei1 said:


> Challenge accepted
> Average of 12: 3:23.13



Oh well then.  It's on. brb *practices* *causes 6x6 to explode*


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

Third BLD success 

1. 11:54.63 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L' B D2 L D' R' F2 D B U'


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 13, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-13
avg of 12: *8.000*

Time List:
1. 7.080 R' U F R' U F2 R2 U2 F' 
2. 8.256 F U' F2 R F U2 F2 U' F' U' 
3. 7.952 F' R' F' R U R' F2 R2 U 
4. 7.406 R F' U R F' U2 R F2 U' 
5. 9.974+ F2 R2 F U2 F U R' U2 R' 
6. 6.256 U' R2 U R' F2 U' F' U' R2 
7. 6.533 F2 R2 F U F2 U2 R' F' U' 
8. 9.371 R2 U R F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' 
9. (*4.506*) F2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' 
10. 9.856 U' F' U F' U2 R2 U' F2 U 
11. 7.319 U R U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' 
12. (DNF(5.185)) U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R'

wat

sub-5 2x2 single + 8 sec avg12


----------



## Artic (Sep 13, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> I barely realized you asked this question. TBH I didn't even remember that I did this until you pointed it out. Some of it is just how I execute some of my L insertions and the rest is based off of  this video.



Awesome! thanks! I thought for sure my post had been overlooked. You have a cool style.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2014)

Just received my shengshou skewb, removed the ball bearings

Average of 12: 8.40
1. (4.47) L B' U' B L' U L' U B' L U B' L B' L' 
2. (19.18) B' L' R' U R' U' R B L R' B R U' R' B 
3. 6.94 B L B' R' L U R U L U L B R U R 
4. 6.39 U L R B U L' R' L B' L U' B' R L R 
5. 7.96 L R B R' L R' B R U R B' R B' R' U 
6. 12.60 B' R' U' L B' L' R' L' R L' R' B' R' B L 
7. 6.59 B R' U L R B' R B U R B' L B' U L' 
8. 9.38 L U R U' L' U' B R U B' R B' R U' R' 
9. 8.84 L B' L' B L' R' B R B' R' L' B' U L B' 
10. 9.10 R U B U' B L U B' L' U' B' U B' R' L 
11. 6.38 U L R B' R B' R L' B' U B L U R' L' 
12. 9.77 U' B' U' R' U R' U' B R U B' R B' L U' 

First 5 solves make a 7.10 avg5, both PBs. I'll put in lanlan ball bearings when I don't feel lazy


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2014)

9.987 8.122, 8.641, 13.258, 11.833, 8.676

I'm not going to beat my PB ao5 if I get any counting time that is even remotely bad, first three make a 8.916 mean of 3 though. first 8 was a PLL skip and second two were ZBLL.


----------



## giorgi (Sep 13, 2014)

NEW avg of 50 PB: 12.20 avg of 100 PB: 12.42  and 10.67 avg of 5 third best ,avg of 12 11.51 second best


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 13, 2014)

Average of 12: 8.21


Spoiler



1. (7.54) U' R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R F2 L' B' D2 F L R' B2 D 
2. 8.22 F R2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F R2 B2 F' L' D2 U F L U2 B D U R 
3. 7.58 D2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B U B2 F2 D2 L2 R D' F2 
4. 8.63 F' R2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D L D U' R2 F2 L B' D' B2 
5. 8.17 R2 B D' R2 D2 R F R D F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 U2 B 
6. (9.60) D2 L' F2 D2 R F2 D2 L D2 F2 R D' B U R D R2 B2 F D 
7. 8.48 R L' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 
8. 7.80 D2 F' L2 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F' D' F' L R B' D2 B U L R' 
9. 7.75 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U F' R U' B D' F L F' D2 U2 
10. 9.50 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 B2 U' F D' F2 D2 U' F' R B' D2 
11. 8.27 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U B2 D B R2 F D' B F D' R F L2 
12. 7.72 F L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B U R U' L' F R' F D' B2 R


sub 8 soon

//edit: Average of 12: 8.13
1. 7.80 D2 F' L2 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F' D' F' L R B' D2 B U L R' 
2. 7.75 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U F' R U' B D' F L F' D2 U2 
3. 9.50 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 B2 U' F D' F2 D2 U' F' R B' D2 
4. 8.27 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U B2 D B R2 F D' B F D' R F L2 
5. 7.72 F L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B U R U' L' F R' F D' B2 R 
6. (6.10) R2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U F' R D L2 F2 D2 L U' L 
7. 7.73 F R2 L' D F D' B U2 L F' D L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' 
8. 7.86 D2 L U F' B R F L2 U R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 F 
9. 8.45 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F L' R2 D R2 U' B' L' R' B2 F 
10. 9.01 L' D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 F' L' U R' F' L' D L2 U2 F 
11. (9.74) L' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L B2 D' L' R D2 L2 B D' U L' D 
12. 7.20 F L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F U' R D2 L' D' B' L2 F2 L' F' U'

6.10 reconstruction:


Spoiler



. 6.10 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U F' R D L2 F2 D2 L U' L 
x2 y' F' R2 D F D 
U' y R U' R' U R' U' R
U R U' R' U R U' R' //^^
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 y' r U r' U' r' F r F' //last slot + OLL
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 13, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Average of 12: 8.13


Nice! What's your AO12 OH PB?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2014)

WATWATWAT 8.967 Average of 5

5. 10.229 R2 D U R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L B F R F' L2 B R2 D' F U2
4. 14.053 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L F D L' B' L2 D2 L' U2
3. 7.451 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L U2 R' B2 L F' U B2 R2 F'
2. 7.746 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U R' L' B R' U L2 F' R2 B' F'
1. 8.927 B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D B F2 D F2 R2 B L' B R2 U2

Easy scrambles + 2GLL on both 7s, screwed up on the 14 multiple time, probably should have also been sub 10.

Edit: also 10.317 Average of 12, which I rolled into 10.250


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> WATWATWAT 8.967 Average of 5
> 
> 5. 10.229 R2 D U R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L B F R F' L2 B R2 D' F U2
> 4. 14.053 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L F D L' B' L2 D2 L' U2
> ...


wat


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Nice! What's your AO12 OH PB?


Thanks. I don't remember exactly, sub12 with stackmat (I don't practise OH recently)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 13, 2014)

wut??????

2.957 pyra avg5 PB!

(2.175, 2.802, 2.777, 3.291, 5.26)

YYYEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nithin Babu 2x2 AsR 2 average, 1.88


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 13, 2014)

3:08 6x6 with double partity, I can see the sub 3 in the distance


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Nithin Babu 2x2 AsR 2 average, 1.88



Cubecomps says 1.79?


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Nithin Babu 2x2 AsR 2 average, 1.88



AsR is 1.84, this is NR.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 13, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> AsR is 1.84, this is NR.



He did mention it as AsR #2 though


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2014)

15-puzzle, vectors

*11.269*, *66 moves*, 5.856 TPS
0 6 15 11\4 1 5 3\9 10 2 14\13 8 7 12
UL2DR2UL2DRUL2DRURDLU2RDLDRUL2U2RDRUL2D2RULURDRUL2D2RU2LD2RULURDLU

Almost halved two PBs in one solve...

E: 8-puzzle vectors

0.972, 9 moves, 9.259 TPS
4 1 2\7 5 0\8 6 3
UR2D2L2U2

E2: TPS...
1.724	26	*15.081*
1 5 2\7 3 8\4 6 0
DRDLUR2UL2DRURDL2URDRULDLU


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 13, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> He did mention it as AsR #2 though



Oh, I missed the 2 in there


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Cubecomps says 1.79?



Last solve was +2, decided after result was uploaded, I guess.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2014)

ZBLL Pi done, no I just need to learn about a dozen more inverses for L set and I'll be one with everything except the sunes.


----------



## kcl (Sep 13, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Average of 12: 8.21
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Damn, nice job!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> WATWATWAT 8.967 Average of 5
> 
> 5. 10.229 R2 D U R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L B F R F' L2 B R2 D' F U2
> 4. 14.053 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L F D L' B' L2 D2 L' U2
> ...



wat. I'm going to practice 3x3 more.



CiaranBeahan said:


> wut??????
> 
> 2.957 pyra avg5 PB!
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2014)

29. 11.72 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 D' B L F' L2 U2 R' D L2
30. 10.00 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' R2 L' D2 B2 D L B' F2 D'
31. 10.96 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D L2 D L U2 B' F2 R2 L' B' F2 D F2 L

Sub-11 Mo3, all F perms.
I've had so many 10s this session (8 in 80 solves), but none sub-10 yet. I haven't had a sub-10 for a long time. I'm not even sure I've had one since Euros...


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> ZBLL Pi done, no I just need to learn about a dozen more inverses for L set and I'll be one with everything except the sunes.


Brilliant. How adjusted are you to recog at this point?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> ZBLL Pi done, no I just need to learn about a dozen more inverses for L set and I'll be one with everything except the sunes.



Amazing. I definitely plan at taking on ZBLL once I finish learning all WCA events and can do decent in them. It is really encouraging to see you be successful with it.



ryanj92 said:


> Brilliant. How adjusted are you to recog at this point?



This and also for some of the terrible algs in ZBLL. Are you just learning those or deriving your own?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Brilliant. How adjusted are you to recog at this point?



Getting better, the only real issue is some of them more recent Ts, Ls and Pis. When I do OH I always orient edges, so that is the best way for me too work on recognition, plus OH is a bit more forgiving of a long pause. 



Lazy Einstein said:


> This and also for some of the terrible algs in ZBLL. Are you just learning those or deriving your own?



The only time I generate my own algs is when I have trouble learning the ones I can find. My priority is to finish now and start worrying about how good the algorithms are later.

Edit: Speaking of which does anybody know a better alg for this case.

I use 
y2 x M' U L' U' R2 U2 R' U L U2 R U2 L' U R', but it is literally the worst T case I know.


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Edit: Speaking of which does anybody know a better alg for this case.
> 
> I use
> y2 *x'* M' U L' U' R2 U2 R' U L U2 R U2 L' U R', but it is literally the worst T case I know.


So are you ever going to start using ZZ? 

I found
R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R U. F2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U F2
on BOCA... it's decent if you rotate where I've put the . but still not great...

51.44 PB Mo3.
11. 48.55 U' Uw2 F2 R F2 B2 L Rw F' R' U' D Fw' D2 L Uw2 B R2 U' D2 Fw Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw Rw' Fw' R2 D2 F' D2 Rw F2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 D2 R U Fw
12. 54.23 Fw2 D' R' Fw L' U2 D2 B' R D2 L' U Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw2 B2 L' B Uw2 D' Fw' Rw Fw Rw2 R' F R' B D2 R D' R' F Fw2 L Rw D' F R2
13. 51.55 F Fw Uw2 D2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 D B2 U' L2 F2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 L2 U' D' Rw' R F2 B' R' U2 Uw' F Fw2 Rw' R B Uw R2 Fw2 D Fw' Rw2 U L2 Rw

Best average of 12: 55.80
7-18 - 59.58 57.32 55.81 57.29 (48.55) 54.23 51.55 56.74 (1:12.03) 57.36 53.86 54.25


----------



## Randomno (Sep 13, 2014)

36.02 solve. Stopped the timer a bit late though. Not a bad cross, very good F2L, one look OLL as the third-layer-cross was already done when I finished F2L, and quite easy PLL. Best time by far since I got back into cubing recently.

Scramble was L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F R' U2 B F U2 R D2 B' R2 if anyone cares.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Edit: Speaking of which does anybody know a better alg for this case.
> 
> I use
> y2 x M' U L' U' R2 U2 R' U L U2 R U2 L' U R', but it is literally the worst T case I know.


I think this is the best, seriously
y R' F' r U R U' r' F M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> I think this is the best, seriously
> y l' U' L U R U' r' F M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2



Your probably right.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 13, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-10
> avg of 5: 9.21
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 13, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> I think this is the best, seriously
> y R' F' r U R U' r' F M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2





Bindedsa said:


> Your probably right.



Question. Do you guys really not think it would be quicker to just do the OLL and then EP? It's also incredibly easy to predict the EP. Seems like that would be faster compared to those algs.

lel. scratch that. Just looked at the alg more closely. I'm stupid


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 13, 2014)

3x3 Avg12 PB by .49 with a GuHong

13.25 = (11.89) 13.52 14.76 12.27 (15.36) 13.73 13.87 13.33 13.16 12.56 13.39 11.90

My WeiLong has been kinda dead for a while.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 13, 2014)

OH PB Average: 22.25

22.87, 22.47, (26.06), (20.78), 21.42

20.78 was a PLL skip.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 13, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> OH PB Average: 22.25
> 
> 22.87, 22.47, (26.06), (20.78), 21.42
> 
> 20.78 was a PLL skip.



Nice!

7x7: 3:23.917 PB mo3! 

(3:21.285, 3:20.485, 3:29.981)

Finally an all sub 3:30 mean!


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2014)

4.61 skewb avg5 on TTW, finally sub-5
also tied pb avg12 - 5.87

(7.35) R U' L B' R' L' U' R' B' R U
4.15	B' U' L' R' B U B' U' R' U' B
4.85	R L' U' L B' U' R' U B U' L'
4.84	B R' U' R' B L R U B' R' L'
(3.74) L' R B' R' L B' R' L' U L B


4x4 match the scramble: 4:12.33
Has anyone else done this before?


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 13, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 4.61 skewb avg5 on TTW, finally sub-5
> also tied pb avg12 - 5.87
> 
> (7.35) R U' L B' R' L' U' R' B' R U
> ...



Do you do the same thing for 4x4 match the scramble as you do for 3x3 match? (memo for BLD and do the reverse)


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2014)

M U R' F' r U r F' r' F M U' M'?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 13, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> M U R' F' r U r F' r' F M U' M'?



What is this supposed to do?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Do you do the same thing for 4x4 match the scramble as you do for 3x3 match? (memo for BLD and do the reverse)


Yeah, during inspection I reoriented and memorized corners, then I started by swapping UB and UL, then executing corners in reverse, memorizing wings, executing wings in reverse, memorizing centers, and executing centers. I had to do it in that order because the way I solve wings and corners isn't center-safe. I think using a speedsolving method would be hard to be decently fast at, because centers have a specific orientation and finding edges would be a lot harder.

The scramble I had was F R B2 Uw F D' R F Fw2 R2 Uw U2 B' Rw2 U L2 U2 Fw U2 B' R Rw B2 Uw2 F' R' L D2 F2 Uw U2 R2 Rw Uw2 D2 B' R Rw2 Uw' Rw'
I oriented it so the 2 adjacent white centers were on the left side of the top face


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2014)

It's for some case that bindedsa mentioned.

I really like (U2) F' L' U' L U L F U2 L' U' L' U L2 U2 L' but I'm not sure you can handle the L moves...


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 13, 2014)

I believe there is a typo


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 13, 2014)

7.58 NL single... With N-perm!


----------



## Randomno (Sep 13, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> I believe there is a typo



Close enough.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> I believe there is a typo



Thanks I kept doing it over and over and couldn't find any mistake. It's supposed to be M U R' F' r U r *U'* r' F M U' M'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 13, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> It's for some case that bindedsa mentioned.
> 
> I really like (U2) F' L' U' L U L F U2 L' U' L' U L2 U2 L' but I'm not sure you can handle the L moves...



seriously, how did you get so good at L moves? haha. Did you drill them a ton?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 14, 2014)

Apparently I'm still good at 5x5? First 12 solves since VOS"

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-13
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:06.16
worst: 1:22.17

mean of 3
current: 1:10.96 (σ = 1.61)
best: 1:08.92 (σ = 2.70)

avg of 5
current: 1:09.72 (σ = 0.71)
best: 1:09.72 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 12
current: 1:13.82 (σ = 3.87)
best: 1:13.82 (σ = 3.87)


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> seriously, how did you get so good at L moves? haha. Did you drill them a ton?



He's left handed dominant. He is Rob Yau. How do you not know this?


----------



## Torch (Sep 14, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I really like (U2) F' L' U' L U L F U2 L' U' L' U L2 U2 L' but I'm not sure you can handle the L moves...



Rob Yau: You can't handle his L moves.


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 14, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.02
1. 8.85 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U F R U2 L' D2 R' D2 R D' U'
2. 9.78 R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U B2 R2 U L2 F' L2 F2 U B' R' B2 D' F2 R'
3. 8.50 F L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F' L F D L R D B L' R' U' F'
4. 7.19 L2 B' U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F' L' B2 L D' R2 B2 D' B U'
5. 10.40 U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F U' R2 U' B F2 U' L R' B2 D
6. 9.09 U' L' F' D2 R2 U F2 B R F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2
7. 8.01 U' R2 D F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U F2 R' U L2 F U' L' D B U
8. (13.78) D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F D' F' R' F2 U F L D2 F2 R2
9. (6.97) U2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B L R2 F2 D B2 L2 R B' R
10. 9.88 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L' U' R D2 B' F R D' U' F'
11. 10.48 B L2 B L2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' D' R2 U' L' R' F' R' B2 D' F
12. 7.97 R2 D' F' U D' R F R' L U F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 B D2 B' L2 

I want sub-9! :'(


----------



## Randomno (Sep 14, 2014)

2x2 Ao12:

1. (14.45) U R' U' R F' U' F' R' U' 
2. 9.49 R' F U' R2 U F' R F' R U2 
3. 12.67 F2 R2 U' R U2 R F' R2 U2 
4. 8.83 F' U2 F U2 F' R F' R' U' 
5. 12.87 R2 U R U2 F R' U F' R' 
6. (6.46) F' U R2 U R' F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 12.31 U2 F' U2 F' R' F U F2 R' 
8. 13.75 F' R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R' U 
9. 11.00 F R2 F' U R2 F' U R F U' 
10. 10.58 F U' F' R' F R' F2 R' U' 
11. 12.19 R U2 R' F' R U2 F' R' U 
12. 12.57 U' F2 R2 U' R U F2 R2 U2

I mean c'mon, 14 seconds isn't bad.  That 14 was my first timed 2x2 solve in months.

So I guess 6.46 is my 2x2 PB, if I've ever timed anything faster I don't remember it.

EDIT: I think 6.46 had a PLL skip, so 8.54 is my PB without skips.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 14, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> He's left handed dominant. He is Rob Yau. How do you not know this?



I've always known he was good at L moves. But I wasn't aware he was left hand dominant. It's just strange to see someone be that way in cubing. Seems like almost everyone ends up being RU heavy.


----------



## kcl (Sep 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I've always known he was good at L moves. But I wasn't aware he was left hand dominant. It's just strange to see someone be that way in cubing. Seems like almost everyone ends up being RU heavy.



Even if he weren't left handed to begin with, it could be the same deal with why I turn skewb lefty. It just feels better.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 14, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-13
avg of 5: 8.03

Time List:
1. (5.71) F' L U R' B' U2 B L2 F' R D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' 
2. 9.92 R2 F2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 R F L2 D' U' L2 B R U F' 
3. 8.22 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R F' D U B' U F' U2 R2 U' 
4. (9.97) D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R' D' U2 L D2 B L F' D' F' 
5. 5.95 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L' D B2 U2 L' R' B' L B U

wow. I really really really suck.


----------



## lucascube (Sep 14, 2014)

Did a sq1 ao50.

Highlights:

26.512 ao5 maybe pb
31.669 ao12 maybe pb
34.307 ao50 pb (first one ever )

I will try to roll. There were some stupid little pops in there. Also, I DID switch to wca scrambles.

Edit: 85 solves in.

26.069 ao5 maybe pb
28.908 ao12 pb
31.113 ao50 pb


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-13
> avg of 5: 8.03
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Wow! :O Crazy wat madness crazy rubik champion here.


----------



## Chree (Sep 14, 2014)

Beat my 4x4 single twice. Was 49.28. Then 49.13. Now 48.75.
Best Ao5 today was 54.45. Not PB.
New Ao12 PB: 56.05
And best of all... First sub1 Ao100: 59.87.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2014)

3.34 B' U' B' R' B' R' U B U' B R' L' 

24 moves = 7.19 tps


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 3.34 B' U' B' R' B' R' U B U' B R' L'
> 
> 24 moves = 7.19 tps



lol wtf did you do that took 24 moves? 4 moves solves all corners and leaves 4 unsolved centers


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> lol wtf did you do that took 24 moves? 4 moves solves all corners and leaves 4 unsolved centers



I didn't see that xD
I did the other way to do the 4 move layer


----------



## kcl (Sep 14, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> lol wtf did you do that took 24 moves? 4 moves solves all corners and leaves 4 unsolved centers



It cancels too lel

I saw it because cls.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I didn't see that xD
> I did the other way to do the 4 move layer


If you did the other 4 move layer, why didn't it take you 20 moves? 4 move layer + hedgeslammer + sledgehammer + U perm = 20 moves


----------



## lucascube (Sep 14, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-13
avg of 5: 7.882

Time List:
1. 6.945 D2 L F2 U2 L B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U B' L' R F' D2 B R 
2. 7.700 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R U' F' D U L B' L F' R B' 
3. (9.269) B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D R' B2 U R2 B F R2 U' B' R 
4. (6.857) L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B' L D' B2 D L' U' F R' D 
5. 9.002 D' F2 U B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' F' U R' U' F2 D' R F D2 R

Could have been a low 7 avg. Pretty good for 10 at night.

Edit: Again ._.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-13
avg of 5: 7.844

Time List:
1. 7.165 F2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' U2 L' B' U' L B2 L2 D' B' 
2. (10.802) L' D2 B L' D F2 U2 R L' U2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D 
3. (7.065) L' U B' U' D B L D' L F2 L2 B L2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 
4. 7.135 L2 F2 D2 F2 D U L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B R B' U2 F' R B' U' L' U 
5. 9.232 F2 R2 L' D2 B' D' L' U D2 B U2 F2 B2 L U2 R2 L B2 L U2 L


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 14, 2014)

lucascube said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-13
> avg of 5: 7.882
> 
> Time List:
> ...



GJ! 

But, most of my PBs come late at night.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow. 3x3 PBs. 

Did not beat my single of 10.41. I had several fails that could've beaten it. In particular, I failed a Z perm badly and got a 14. I got several 11 second solves today.

Got a 13.08 PB AO5 and a 13.48 AO12, but both of them were sort of fails. I had a 12.93 MO8 in there. The AO5 should've been sub 13, and the AO12 also could've been better.

I also got a 14.78 AO100, and that's the only PB from today that I'm really, really happy about. It's only my second sub 16 AO100 ever, actually.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 14, 2014)

2.48 U' L' B R B' U B' R' L' Green face. Perfect U perm. Easily a TPS PB


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 14, 2014)

Skewb PB: Ao100 8.76


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 14, 2014)

2. (15.712) D2 L2 U F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' F' R' D2 B' R D2 B2 R2 

dafaq PLL skip (New PB!)


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 14, 2014)

skewb

avg of 5: 7.12
Time List:
1. 5.35 U L' U R' L' U L' B' R' 
2. 5.50 L R U L' R U B' U L' 
3. (10.84) R' B R B U R' U L' U 
4. 10.52 U R U' R L' U B' U' 
5. (5.09) U R' L' B U' L' B U L'

i suck ._.

EDIT: i suck slightly less

avg of 5: 6.04
Time List:
1. (10.99) L R B' R' U' B' R' U 
2. 5.35 B L' U L U B L B' 
3. 4.47 R' U' L' U L U L' R L 
4. 8.30 B' R L U B' L B' L' 
5. (4.43) R' U' L' R' U' L R L'


----------



## giorgi (Sep 14, 2014)

Rubik's Clock NEW single PB 11.47 and avg PB 14.24


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 14, 2014)

I got a 4:20 7x7 solve (second best solve ever), as well as a solve where I finished centers in under 2 minutes.


----------



## imvelox (Sep 14, 2014)

35.83 4x4 avg5 PB on cam + 29.18 PB single (very lucky)


----------



## giorgi (Sep 14, 2014)

Skewb avg of 5 PB 10.01 and then surprisingly 8.82 avg of 5


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 14, 2014)

number of times: 60/60
best time: 28.36
worst time: 52.97

current avg5: 37.61 (σ = 2.97)
best avg5: 30.36 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 34.78 (σ = 3.68)
best avg12: 32.03 (σ = 2.73)

current avg50: 33.55 (σ = 3.10)
best avg50: 33.17 (σ = 2.71)

session avg: 34.04 (σ = 3.37)
session mean: 34.31

Damn, the avg5 is kinda close to sub 30, the avg12 is very close to sub 32, and the avg50 is close to sub 33 as well :/
But then, those 3 are still pbs, so I will try won't complain too much further.



Spoiler



37.53, 40.36, 52.97, 31.61, 31.60, 40.74, 39.87, 32.75, 32.96, 35.06, 31.55, 34.16, 34.96, 36.80, 38.55, 28.36, 29.62, 34.29, 36.79, 32.80, 30.73, 31.07, 32.92, 32.12, 29.02, 31.76, 39.68, 36.04, 34.78, 34.46, 30.58, 35.46, 36.21, 29.79, 30.22, 29.34, 32.35, 31.06, 37.02, 35.69, 29.73, 28.57, 30.48, 37.84, 38.01, 40.78, 30.98, 30.79, 29.50, 30.18, 30.54, 34.18, 37.05, 38.82, 33.54+, 30.61, 34.18, 39.45, 39.20, 40.58


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 14, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-14
avg of 12: 7.18

Time List:
1. 6.91 L R' B U' L R' U' B' R 
2. 8.52 B' R L' U R L' U R' U' 
3. 8.52 L' U' L U L' B' R B' R 
4. (10.14) L' U L' B L' B' U L 
5. 6.92 U R' U L' R B R U R' 
6. 6.50 B L' B U L R' B L 
7. 7.38 L' R U R B' L' B R 
8. 7.20 R B R B U R' B U' R' 
9. (4.62) L' U L R U R U' L 
10. 4.76 U B U' L B L' U B L' 
11. 6.20 B' U' L B' R' L B' R' 
12. 8.85 R U' B U L' U' R' U'
Also with a 6.05 ao5, both pb


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2014)

After so many 10.00, 10.0x and 10.1x fails, 139. 9.45 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F R' B' L' D R2 D' F' R2. FINALLY. I used to get sub-10s every 50ish solves, but that's my first for about a month.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 14, 2014)

wat

number of times: 154/155
best time: 7.18
worst time: 17.78

current avg5: 12.85 (σ = 2.34)
best avg5: 9.05 (σ = 1.20)

current avg12: 11.74 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 10.19 (σ = 1.05)

current avg50: 11.45 (σ = 1.05)
best avg50: 10.99 (σ = 1.05)

current avg100: 11.30 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 11.11 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 11.25 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 11.27

PB avg5 and avg100. The avg12 ties my PB. The 7.18 single is my 4th best single ever, had a PLL skip

Average of 5: 9.05
1. 8.34 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 F2 L' U F' L U' B' R' B2 R B 
2. (12.61) U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B L2 F2 R U' F L U2 
3. 8.37 R D' R B' U B U F D F D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F 
4. (7.18) D' B' U2 L B U B' D F R U2 F U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B 
5. 10.43 D2 R2 D R2 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' R' U' B' F R'


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 14, 2014)

Iggy said:


> wat
> 
> number of times: 154/155
> best time: 7.18
> ...



wut, dat avg5


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2014)

1. 8:55.95

Beats my old 6x6 PB from Christmas by over 6 minutes, yay

E: tried edge pairing differently to freeslice, 7:57.18

E2: 6:28.34, wat
I still don't know how to make centres


----------



## lucascube (Sep 14, 2014)

3x3 stuff:

7.05 ao5

5.06 single with 11.07 tps

5.06 F U' F B L2 F' R' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' R' U' B R' L U2 R' D2 U' B U D2

z2 y
L' F' R' U2 L2 D
U' L' U L
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U R U' R' U y' R' U' R
L' U L
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U2 t perm
U'

Fastest tps solve ever?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 14, 2014)

6x6

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:58.90 PB
worst time: 2:12.97

current mo3: 2:03.95
best mo3: 2:01.85 (not PB but close)

current avg5: 2:02.75
best avg5: 2:02.75 PB

current avg12: 2:04.51
best avg12: 2:04.51 PB

lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 14, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 3x3 stuff:
> 
> 7.05 ao5
> 
> ...


I think Feliks had 11.3x somewhere.


----------



## imvelox (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 6x6
> 
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 1:58.90 PB
> ...



Damn, you're getting so fast


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 14, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Damn, you're getting so fast



Thanks! It's nice to hear that from you, you are a role model for me


----------



## qaz (Sep 14, 2014)

pb single, fullstep too

7.33	L F' R2 U' L2 U2 F R U2 F R L' B D R2 U L2 F2 D2 U F2 B2 D' U2 L

y'
L' D2 R y' R' F R D2
U2 R' U R
y' R U' R' 
y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

44 htm/7.33s = 6.00 tps
48 etm/7.33s = 6.58 tps


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## yoshinator (Sep 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1418472806_419e3990fc5054252057fd7856a36b84



Canadian top 2 for average


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2014)

Best average of 5: 2:28.12
1-5 - 2:28.60 (2:10.45) (2:38.64) 2:25.17 2:30.60

Best average of 12: 2:30.43
1-12 - 2:28.60 (2:10.45) 2:38.64 2:25.17 2:30.60 2:31.50 2:38.75 (2:48.97) 2:27.62 2:18.94 2:42.23 2:22.22

Underlined is 2:24.75 Mo3. PB single/Mo3/Ao5/Ao12. After doing 6x6, 5x5 is suddenly so easy, and my cube is so good...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 14, 2014)

Noob 5.77 skoob NR average. Tied with Tim Major. Thanks to jayden and Kennan who guided and helped me.


----------



## kcl (Sep 14, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 3x3 stuff:
> 
> 7.05 ao5
> 
> ...



wot


----------



## CHJ (Sep 14, 2014)

megaminx first ever sub1, 59.97
i can die happy


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I think Feliks had 11.3x somewhere.


oh wait, I just got TPS UWR:
19.39 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 B' L R F' L2 F R' D F2 D2

reconstruction:

B R D2 R D2 
y L' U L
d'R U2 R' U' R U R'
L' U' L U L' U' L
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
F' U' L' U L F
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U'
(R U' R' U)*48

248 moves/19.39=12.8 TPS


----------



## Julian (Sep 14, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R


you like this over R' U R etc. ?


----------



## giorgi (Sep 14, 2014)

5x5 New PB 1:48.54 yeah finally sub 1:50


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2014)

2:28.91 Ao25.

Best Mo3: 2:19.22
20-22 - 2:15.14 2:23.46 2:19.07

Best average of 5: 2:19.22
20-24 - 2:15.14 2:23.46 2:19.07 (2:44.99) (2:12.43)

Best average of 12: 2:26.59
14-25 - 2:34.23 2:23.54 2:33.59 2:23.49 2:36.51 2:26.91 2:15.14 2:23.46 2:19.07 (2:44.99) (2:12.43) 2:29.91



Spoiler



1. 2:28.60 Lw B U L2 Uw2 Dw2 F' Rw' Uw2 Dw' L2 Rw' F2 L2 U L2 R U Uw Dw L' D' Rw2 Dw' R F Uw' Dw D L2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 R' F' L Lw2 Rw2 Bw Lw' Fw' B D' L Dw Rw2 Fw Dw F' Bw2 L Lw' Fw' Dw' R D F' R' Uw' L2
2. 2:10.45 R' D Bw2 B' Rw2 Dw2 L' U2 Uw2 D2 R2 Fw2 Uw Dw D L2 F L2 Bw' L2 R2 F2 B2 Dw F' B2 R2 Bw' B' L Rw Bw2 Rw2 B' Lw2 R F' Bw Uw' Lw2 F' Bw2 L2 Fw2 U2 Uw' Bw Rw' R' Uw' Lw2 F' L' R2 D R B2 R Fw2 R'
3. 2:38.64 F2 B' Dw Rw2 U B2 U B U Dw Lw R2 Uw2 Lw B' L' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 B Uw2 L2 B' L U' Bw L2 B Rw2 Bw2 L' U Uw Dw2 B Dw Bw' Lw U2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 B' D2 Bw Dw D L' Lw R2 Fw Bw' Lw2 Bw D2 Fw Rw' B2 Dw2 B
4. 2:25.17 D Rw B2 R2 D2 Rw2 R Fw' Dw' Lw' Fw2 Uw' Bw' L U' Rw' B Lw2 U2 Dw' L2 U' R' D2 Lw' B2 L' R2 Uw' L Rw2 Dw' B L2 Rw' U2 L' Lw B' U2 Uw2 Dw B2 U Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw2 B2 U2 L2 Lw' F' B' Rw' D' Bw' B2 Lw' Dw2
5. 2:30.60 Dw Bw B' Lw Fw' U2 R' Bw Lw' Rw' R2 Bw U Dw D2 Rw' F Bw' Lw2 Rw R' Fw2 Bw' Uw' L Lw F' L Lw2 R B' Lw D Rw R2 B' Uw2 Dw Rw' F2 Bw2 B2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 B Rw2 F2 Fw2 Bw2 B2 Dw2 F2 Fw' Bw' U Dw D' Lw
6. 2:31.50 B L Rw2 Uw2 F' U Uw Dw2 Rw Uw2 F2 Uw Dw2 D' F' Bw D Fw2 Rw2 B2 Dw Fw2 Bw2 U2 Fw U2 Uw2 Lw Uw2 Fw B2 L2 D' Rw B' L Lw' Dw' Rw Dw' D' B2 Dw' Rw2 B2 D2 F Lw R Dw D' Lw' U Uw2 D Lw Uw' D F Uw2
7. 2:38.75 Rw Dw2 Lw B' Uw Dw D' L' Uw Rw2 F2 D2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw Lw B2 Uw2 Lw' U2 Uw' Dw' L Fw' U' Uw2 Bw L Rw Bw' U2 Bw U F' Lw' Fw R' Bw L2 Rw' R' F' L' U' Dw2 F' Rw B' Lw Rw2 Dw Bw' B2 Rw B' L Uw R'
8. 2:48.97 F' Fw2 Uw B' Uw2 Dw' L F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 Uw2 B' Uw' Bw R Fw Lw2 Dw F' Dw L2 R' Bw U Fw' U2 Fw Dw2 Rw Fw' L2 Lw' Dw Bw' L Lw2 Uw2 D' L2 Fw R' Bw D L' R U Bw Dw' B2 D L2 F2 Fw' B Uw' Rw2 Dw' R
9. 2:27.62 F L' Lw2 Rw' B2 Rw Dw L' R' Fw' Bw2 B' L Lw Rw2 Bw' Uw' Dw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' D' L Uw2 Bw' B D Fw U' L2 D' L' Rw2 B' U2 D' Lw' D Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw U2 Uw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw Uw F2 Fw Bw L2 Rw' R' Uw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' D2
10. 2:18.94 Bw' R2 F' B' L R Bw' Rw D Lw2 R' Dw' F' L2 Uw2 Lw U2 Uw2 B' Dw' B' Rw' Dw' R' Dw2 Rw Dw2 F' Bw L Lw2 Bw Rw Fw' R2 D' Rw R2 Bw' U2 Uw2 D' Bw' D L2 Rw' F' Fw2 Bw' B2 L' U2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Dw2 L U2 F' Lw2
11. 2:42.23 F' U2 Uw Dw' L2 F Fw Bw' B' D L Lw Rw2 Dw D2 F2 B2 Uw2 B D' R2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 U' L2 Lw Rw D L2 R Dw D' B2 Lw2 Rw R B' R2 U' Uw' Fw2 D' L2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw D' Fw2 L Lw2 U2 Rw B'
12. 2:22.22 L Fw2 Bw R' F' Rw Dw' B2 Uw Fw U' F Fw Rw2 R' Bw' Lw F Fw' Lw' B2 U' F2 Uw L R' U Uw' R U2 F2 Bw B' U' Rw' Fw B2 Uw2 Bw2 D F' Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw B' Dw' Fw L Lw2 F' Uw R Dw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 Dw' Lw'
13. 2:37.45 Lw' B2 D2 L2 R2 D L' B' U2 Lw2 U2 F2 Fw' Lw2 Bw L' Fw Dw2 Fw' L Uw2 F' Bw U' R2 F D R2 Uw F L2 Lw U' Uw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw F2 Fw U' F D Fw' B L2 D2 F' Dw2 Lw2 D' Lw2 Rw U L Lw2 R' Dw2 F Fw Bw'
14. 2:34.23 U Bw2 Uw' F Fw U D L Rw' Dw2 Rw' D F' Rw' R' Dw' Bw' Rw' Bw Lw2 D L' Bw D2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw' R F2 R2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 Uw Dw Bw' U' D Lw2 F2 R2 F' U' B' Uw F Rw2 Bw Dw Lw' U' Uw' F B L F' Bw2 D2 Lw2 B2
15. 2:23.54 Uw Dw' Lw B2 R' F2 Bw U2 Uw2 Dw Fw' Rw Fw U' R Fw2 Bw' L Lw Rw' Dw2 Lw R2 F' L2 U2 D2 Bw2 L B' Rw' F2 Dw' Lw' Rw2 F B' Uw2 F2 L' R F Fw2 Bw2 U2 Uw Bw Lw2 B Rw U2 Uw' L' Uw' F Fw' L Fw2 Lw D
16. 2:33.59 U' Uw2 Dw' B U Bw Uw2 L' Fw Bw2 Rw' D' Bw2 Rw2 U Fw L' F2 R' Uw' L2 F2 Fw Rw' Dw' R U' F' L2 R Dw2 L' Lw D2 Fw' Dw L2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw' F' B' D2 F2 Fw' Bw2 D2 B Dw' Bw' L' R2 Dw Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw2
17. 2:23.49 B' Dw L' Rw2 Fw B2 Uw2 Fw Uw' F' Fw Bw2 L' Fw' Bw' B' Rw' R Fw' U Rw2 R' Uw' R U Bw2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 F L2 Uw2 Lw Bw U2 Dw L' U' Rw Dw' Fw Uw2 L' Lw' B2 D' Lw Fw' Bw' R U F2 Bw' U Rw U' R2 U Uw2 D'
18. 2:36.51 Dw2 L2 Lw2 Bw R' Uw Dw' Fw' Rw' D' L' Lw' F' Uw2 Lw Dw D R Uw2 Lw2 Uw' R2 Dw' L' U' B Rw' D' F' Rw' F L Bw Uw D Fw Uw' R2 B2 R' B U' Uw Dw2 F2 Fw2 R2 Fw B2 L2 Lw2 B R2 F Bw B2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 Dw
19. 2:26.91 Dw F2 Dw D' Rw B Uw' D Lw2 F2 R Dw' R2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 U2 Fw' U' R' U Dw2 R2 Fw2 Bw2 B D Bw2 L Lw Bw D L2 Fw' Bw2 R B2 D' Rw2 U L' B2 Uw' D' Rw2 Uw Lw' Fw' L Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 D' L' Rw2 R
20. 2:15.14 F U Uw2 L' Dw' F2 U' Uw2 Dw2 Rw U' Bw2 Lw2 R B2 D' B' Lw Uw' L Uw2 Dw' Bw B' L Dw D2 Rw2 D2 L' Lw Fw2 R' D2 F2 Rw' R Bw Uw' L2 F2 B2 L' Dw L' F2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R2 B L2 Lw Fw Bw' R Uw2 Dw' Bw'
21. 2:23.46 U Uw' R D' Bw' U2 Dw2 D2 Fw Bw2 R' U Uw' Rw' Fw' U Fw' D2 Fw' L F' L2 Uw D F2 Bw2 Rw Bw2 D2 L2 Rw U Uw2 F2 L Fw' L' Rw2 D2 R2 Bw B2 U D2 Rw2 Dw L' R' F' Fw2 B U Uw Dw F Fw' U2 L2 Bw' Rw2
22. 2:19.07 Lw2 Bw Dw D Fw B L U Rw U2 F Bw D2 B U' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 R2 F2 Fw Bw U2 D2 Bw2 L2 F' Fw2 Uw2 Rw B' D' Bw Dw2 F2 Bw Uw' B2 L2 F2 Bw2 Uw2 D2 L' Bw' Dw2 D' Fw B Rw' B' Lw' D B2 Uw F' Lw2 F' L'
23. 2:44.99 Rw2 U2 Bw' Uw' F2 Rw Fw D Rw' Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' B2 Lw2 U Uw2 Lw R Dw B2 U' L Bw2 L2 U2 Dw2 D2 F' B' L2 Dw Lw2 Bw' B2 L2 R' B D' F Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Dw Rw2 F Bw Dw L Rw' U2 Dw2 F Fw' B' Dw2 L' Lw2 Uw Dw'
24. 2:12.43 U2 Rw R2 F2 Fw' Dw Fw Rw2 Dw F2 R' D' F U2 Uw' Rw D' F U Dw B' R Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' Uw Bw' Rw Uw2 D' F2 L F Uw Rw' Dw' D' B2 Uw Fw' B Uw2 Bw Lw2 Rw U' Fw' U Fw' Bw2 Dw Lw2 F' B' Lw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw'
25. 2:29.91 B L Lw' Uw F2 Fw Bw' B' Lw Uw' Rw' Dw2 Rw U2 F2 Fw2 D F D' F L R F' Bw B' L D Rw' Uw2 Dw' L2 R F2 Lw B U' F2 B2 Dw Bw2 Uw2 D2 B2 L F Dw L2 R F' Uw Bw Dw R U Uw Rw' F2 Bw L2 Dw'



I still can't look ahead during cross edges, but I'm getting better.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 14, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-14
avg of 5: 7.04

Time List:
1. (10.47) F2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 F R' F2 D' L2 R2 U F' D L D' 
2. 7.38 R2 B' F' R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' U B2 L R D B' R2 
3. 6.97 B2 R2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L U B F R B' R' U B2 L2 B2 
4. (6.56) D2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D' F' R' F L D L B2 D2 F' 
5. 6.78 F R F' U D F' B R' B2 R' D2 R2 L2 F B U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2

just your daily sub 7 fail. This time on cam  might upload


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 14, 2014)

aww yiss

Average of 5: 7.36
1. (9.72) D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 R F D2 B' U2 R B2 U' B' U' 
2. 8.26 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' B U' R D U R F U2 B2 D 
3. (5.54) D F R' B2 D L2 F U2 B L' F2 B' D2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
4. 6.82 R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' L' F2 L2 U' B' L B R F2 
5. 6.99 U D' L F' U2 L2 B' U' L B R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2

last 3 make a *6.45 mo3* :O

E: GJ



Spoiler



Average of 12: 7.79
1. 8.26 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' B U' R D U R F U2 B2 D 
2. (5.54) D F R' B2 D L2 F U2 B L' F2 B' D2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
3. 6.82 R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' L' F2 L2 U' B' L B R F2 
4. 6.99 U D' L F' U2 L2 B' U' L B R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2 
5. (12.49) U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' L' U B U' R2 B' D B' U2 
6. 8.61 U R L U' R' F L2 B' U R' D2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 
7. 7.81 L' F' U2 D' F L2 U B' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 
8. 6.52 L2 F' L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B D' R' B2 R B L' F' U' F 
9. 9.51 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 R' F L' U' B L2 D L2 B D' 
10. 7.48 U2 R2 D F' R2 B L' F' D' B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 R F2 L' 
11. 7.36 U2 L' F B R L2 F2 D2 L' B U' F2 L2 U D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 
12. 8.53 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 U' B' L' F2 U F' L F' U' F2 U' 

at least 5 1LLLs, either because wv, zbll, or straight skips



E2: wat

*Average of 5: 7.04*
1. (6.49) R' B2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' L' D' F' L F' D2 
2. 7.34 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' F D B' F U L' D L2 R U R' 
3. 6.88 L F' D' F2 L' D' L2 B2 L2 F' U' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 
4. (8.77) B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 D' L2 R' U' L' U2 F' D R 
5. 6.90 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F2 L U' B' L R2 D2 

all 1LLL except the 8... wat

Average of 12: 7.69


Spoiler



1. 7.36 U2 L' F B R L2 F2 D2 L' B U' F2 L2 U D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 
2. 8.53 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 U' B' L' F2 U F' L F' U' F2 U' 
3. 8.55 B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' R' F2 R D B U F U L D B2 D2 U 
4. 8.02 B2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 B D B U' F' D' U R' 
5. (9.17) U B2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U B' D2 U' R' F U' R D F R 
6. 8.08 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L U B' L R' U L2 D F2 D R2 
7. 6.49 R' B2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' L' D' F' L F' D2 
8. 7.34 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' F D B' F U L' D L2 R U R' 
9. 6.88 L F' D' F2 L' D' L2 B2 L2 F' U' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 
10. 8.77 B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 D' L2 R' U' L' U2 F' D R 
11. 6.90 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F2 L U' B' L R2 D2 
12. (6.12) R2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F' R F' R' U L D B L F' R2



WHAT THE FUUUUUCCCKKKKK

*Average of 25: 7.89*


Spoiler



1. 8.62 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 F D R2 U R' U2 F U2 L' B2 
2. 8.89 B R' B' R2 L B2 R' D L F2 L' B2 D2 L B2 R' D2 
3. (9.72) D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 R F D2 B' U2 R B2 U' B' U' 
4. 8.26 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' B U' R D U R F U2 B2 D 
5. (5.54) D F R' B2 D L2 F U2 B L' F2 B' D2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
6. 6.82 R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' L' F2 L2 U' B' L B R F2 
7. 6.99 U D' L F' U2 L2 B' U' L B R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2 
8. (12.49) U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' L' U B U' R2 B' D B' U2 
9. 8.61 U R L U' R' F L2 B' U R' D2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 
10. 7.81 L' F' U2 D' F L2 U B' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 
11. 6.52 L2 F' L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B D' R' B2 R B L' F' U' F 
12. 9.51 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 R' F L' U' B L2 D L2 B D' 
13. 7.48 U2 R2 D F' R2 B L' F' D' B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 R F2 L' 
14. 7.36 U2 L' F B R L2 F2 D2 L' B U' F2 L2 U D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 
15. 8.53 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 U' B' L' F2 U F' L F' U' F2 U' 
16. 8.55 B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' R' F2 R D B U F U L D B2 D2 U 
17. 8.02 B2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 B D B U' F' D' U R' 
18. 9.17 U B2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U B' D2 U' R' F U' R D F R 
19. 8.08 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L U B' L R' U L2 D F2 D R2 
20. 6.49 R' B2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' L' D' F' L F' D2 
21. 7.34 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' F D B' F U L' D L2 R U R' 
22. 6.88 L F' D' F2 L' D' L2 B2 L2 F' U' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 
23. 8.77 B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 D' L2 R' U' L' U2 F' D R 
24. 6.90 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F2 L U' B' L R2 D2 
25. (6.12) R2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F' R F' R' U L D B L F' R2



E3:

loldrew

Average of 5: 6.85
1. (6.24) R U' B R D2 F' B R F R' D2 R2 L F2 R2 U2 L F2 
2. 6.50 U' D L D2 F D F2 B' U2 D' B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 
3. (8.69) F' L2 U2 B' F' R2 F U2 F' D2 R' D L2 B' L' R F L2 D' F' 
4. 6.92 F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R' F L' B2 D L' U' B2 D2 F2 
5. 7.13 U' F2 U F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 B' F R' U' F2 L2 U R' B L' 

<3

E4: Pretty good:

Average of 50: 8.17, Average of 100: 8.49


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2014)

28. 9.99 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 L2 U' R L2 D' B U R' D2 B' D2 F' U'

Can't reconstruct, but probably TPS PB and first sub-10 with a V perm. Also my third sub-10 this session, not even 30 solves in.

followed by a 10.13 fail N perm, should've also been sub-10 (sub-9.5 at least).

E: wow i suck
36. 9.48 B2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U B' L2 D B L' F2 L2 F2 R B2

OLL skip four second Z perm


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Have you gotten a fake sub 10 before?


Yeah, I got an 8 or something on a super-easy scramble someone posted on facebook (like 18 moves with Fridrich). It was my first attempt on the scramble but it wasn't right to count as a PB.



Julian said:


> Hey I just got a thought, qq have you ever done OH sim before?


Yep. My current PBs are 9.724 single / 14.593 avg5 / 16.203 avg12.



Cale S said:


> 4x4 match the scramble: 4:12.33
> Has anyone else done this before?


I got a 3:31.93 after a few tries (and a 2:55 where I forgot to do top corner orientation, and was thus a 2-corner flip from solved).


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my Aosu a few days ago, first avg5 after lubing it

(40.90), 44.08, 41.16, 48.32, (58.39) = 44.52

wat, the first 3 solves. No OLL parity at all though


----------



## Cale S (Sep 15, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I got a 3:31.93 after a few tries (and a 2:55 where I forgot to do top corner orientation, and was thus a 2-corner flip from solved).


What method do you use?
Also, just got a 3:48.80 on this scramble: R' F Fw' Uw D F2 D' L2 R' B' U' Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' U R' D2 Rw' U Fw U L' U' D' L Fw' D Fw2 F2 Rw2 B U' R' Fw' F Rw2 B'


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> What method do you use?


Centers, build F3L one piece at a time, top layer corners, top layer edges. I'm sure it can be done faster with the same method, I only did like 5 tries. Solving both 4x4s at the end is annoying.


----------



## kcl (Sep 15, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> aww yiss
> 
> Average of 5: 7.36
> 1. (9.72) D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 R F D2 B' U2 R B2 U' B' U'
> ...



wtf?

Ao50 kills mine, ao100 is pretty close. You tied my ao25 hahsha.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 15, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> stuff


This is what comes of teachers being on strike.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wtf?
> 
> Ao50 kills mine, ao100 is pretty close. You tied my ao25 hahsha.





I kinda lost focus around solve 60... lel



XTowncuber said:


> This is what comes of teachers being on strike.



Truth. I probably did >20 hours of 3x3 this week.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 15, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> oh wait, I just got TPS UWR:
> 19.39 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 B' L R F' L2 F R' D F2 D2
> 
> reconstruction:
> ...



haha lol



XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-14
> avg of 5: 7.04
> 
> Time List:
> ...



upload 



yoshinator said:


> aww yiss...



GJ!


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 15, 2014)

um...

1:55.03 2-5 relay

2-4 was 38, with double parity on 4x4

wat


----------



## qaz (Sep 15, 2014)

beat my oldest pb

(1.21) U' R2 U R F2

y x R2 U' R' U2 R


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2014)

Average of 12: 45.91
1. 41.84 U2 r2 u2 D F2 f' u2 D2 L u' F2 r F2 D2 U r' F R' L' B R F2 f' U r' U f2 L' R2 f R' U B' F2 D L' B' L' B2 R' 
2. 45.84 U2 F2 B' U2 F B L2 u2 D F D' u2 r L f2 B2 U2 f2 L2 f2 u U' L F D2 B' R' B2 F' U' r' F2 u D2 R' F' B' R D F2 
3. 48.86 F B2 R2 D2 f' r2 f2 L' B2 F' u2 f B2 u D r U' f' U u' D2 f2 U' R' U r L' f2 U2 D2 B' F' f2 D' U F' U r2 f2 u2 
4. 44.01 R' L' u U' F' D R L r2 B2 L U2 L2 F U F B' D U2 F2 R' f u' F' L F' u B L2 f U2 f2 u' r' L2 R2 f2 R F2 D 
5. (38.24) D2 L B2 r2 f' F2 U F' u B f2 L B' D' B' U f D B F L2 U' u R u' B2 R2 D' U2 B U2 F B' L R' U' u B U2 L' 
6. 43.99 f' R2 u' U' L' f' R2 F2 L u R' L' u2 D' r2 B' r2 L2 U2 L r U2 R' D' B2 R2 u' B' F L' F' f' U' r' F2 f' B' L' R' B2 
7. 45.88 r2 B2 r F f' B r' L R D u2 B' r' u F' D r2 u F f2 R2 F2 R2 u' L2 r u f r2 u R F L u' R' f F D r F 
8. 48.63 f2 L' D u r' L' u2 L f D2 B' f u2 f U' F f2 L2 u2 D' f' R' D2 B D' f' U' L f2 F R2 U2 f2 U L2 B2 u2 B' U f2 
9. 47.94 L D' B2 F' f' U r F2 r B F2 r R D r' u2 r D R B2 R2 F2 D' B2 f' R' f F r F' r R2 F' R' L' U2 R f' F' r 
10. 52.39 r' u2 L' F f' u' D2 U B' D r U D' r' B' U2 u L B' R' F D' F U R2 D2 u R' F' f' R' D2 R2 B' u F' B' R u D 
11. (54.26) D2 R2 r D' F' u L' U L D u L2 F' U2 D r2 L R' U2 F' u' F2 D2 L' R F u U' B2 D' U' f' R2 f L r2 D' R' B2 f2 
12. 39.68 U B2 F' R' D' f F2 L' D r2 D L' r2 U' B2 u2 F' L' u U2 r' R u' f U r R' U F' r' F' D2 U F' r U F L u L2 

PB


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 15, 2014)

4.09 2x2 avg of 50


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Noob 5.77 skoob NR average. Tied with Tim Major. Thanks to jayden and Kennan who guided and helped me.



That's pretty slow, sure it should be in this thread?


----------



## Artic (Sep 15, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> um...
> 
> 1:55.03 2-5 relay
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eke8Fg_blDE&list=UUciisg452UrxW-RGl_3T9CQ

In your last avg12 video post on your channel, what PLL alg do you perform at 1:36? You also performed it on the very last solve around the 4:20 mark thanks!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2014)

OK avg of 12. Cold hands
Average of 12: 14.15
1. 14.08 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F2 U F2 U' B' D' B' L' R U' F R' F 
2. 12.91 R2 D U F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 U R' B R2 B' L R2 U L' 
3. 14.49 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 D L2 U' L D U2 B U L' F' L2 B2 R F 
4. 13.18 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B F2 U R F2 U' R2 
5. (12.86) R2 L' B R' L' F L' D2 F' R2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F 
6. 14.93 R' U' B' U L F U2 B D L U' B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 
7. 15.73 L D' B2 R2 B' L' U2 F' D2 B R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 
8. 12.98 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 B' U' L' D' B F' L2 B' U2 R' 
9. (16.51) F U2 L2 B U2 L2 B F' R2 B2 L' D' R F L2 D F' U L2 U' 
10. 15.19 R2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F R' B' R B D2 U B' L D U 
11. 14.06 R' U B' D R' D B2 U2 F' D L D2 L U2 F2 R' F2 B2 R 
12. 13.98 L2 D' U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U R B U F' L B L' F2 L' D'


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 15, 2014)

Sub-5 2x2 ao12  Imma starting to learn CLL now, hoping to get a sub-5 average in a comp in November


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 15, 2014)

1:39.883 D2 F2 Fw Uw' Fw R2 D2 F Uw2 Fw2 F Rw' F Fw D L U2 Fw2 B' Rw' R D' Fw2 Rw' B L2 B D2 R2 D Uw L D' Fw Uw2 Rw2 R U2 Rw' B 

4x4 solve PB (by over 15 sec)


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2014)

3x3 average of 50: 14.25

At least I'm getting more consistent. At the expense of the good solves...


Spoiler



1. 13.94 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 U' B' L' R F' L D' L' F U' 
2. 15.21 F2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R D2 L' B L R' D2 L U' B R B D' 
3. 13.41 R D F B2 R' U F' U D2 R U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 
4. 15.08 U2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 L D2 R2 B R F' U B' D B2 D L R2 B2 
5. 13.47 U' B2 L2 F' U' L' F' U L F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 D2 F' 
6. 15.25 U2 L2 B2 R D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L' U' R2 D2 L' F L B R2 D U 
7. 14.46 U' L F' U' R U B' D2 L U2 F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 
8. 13.87 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B L D' F' R F2 R B' R' U 
9. 15.99 B' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 D R F D U' R2 D2 F2 R' 
10. 12.43 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U2 B' D2 F U' F' D F R U2 
11. 13.82 B' D2 L' U2 B' L2 U F2 D2 L B2 U R2 U D F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 
12. 14.52 B L' F2 R L2 B U R F' R D' R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 
13. 16.01 B2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U' L' B L2 R' B' D2 F2 D U' 
14. 12.46 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 U B L' F2 D F R2 D R F2 
15. 14.97 L' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L R2 D' F R2 F L2 R' F D2 F 
16. 13.66 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 B' D2 F' L B' R D' R F' 
17. 15.49 R2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 U F' L2 F D' B L U L' F' U 
18. 12.59 D' R2 F R F' B2 R' U D B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 
19. (17.75) F U2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' L' R2 F' D U' B' R' F' 
20. 14.46 B' D2 F' U2 B U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B R' D F' L2 U' B R' B L2 F' 
21. (10.95) R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 F' D L' U2 L D2 B' L2 U 
22. 14.53 L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F' L' F2 U2 L2 F R B2 U2 R' 
23. 14.80 U L2 D2 L' F D2 R B D F U D' B2 L2 U' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 
24. 17.41 B R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' B U2 L2 B' D2 R U' B F2 
25. (12.22) B2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 U F' R' B F2 D' F' 
26. 14.87 B L2 F L2 D2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F' R D' L' U' F' D' B L R 
27. 12.77 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 U L' B R U' R2 D R2 B D2 U 
28. 13.87 F' D2 F D2 B L2 F U2 F' D2 B D' R2 D B R U B' L' U 
29. 13.14 L' U' L' B2 U2 R2 D R2 D L F' U2 D2 L2 F2 B U2 F' B2 D2 L2 
30. 15.19 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 F L F' U2 B' F2 U L2 U2 
31. 14.66 D B' D' R' U D2 B L' D' B' D2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 
32. 14.19 B' U2 B L2 B' F2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 L D F' D' B D' L D' R U' 
33. (18.72) F2 D R' L' B U' B R2 D F' B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' 
34. 14.11 L2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L U R2 F2 R F2 U2 B L' D' 
35. 14.40 U2 F D L B R2 B2 U' R F U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' 
36. 14.77 L' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 R' B F U' R' F R' D2 B D L2 
37. 13.68 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R' F2 D' F' U' R' U' L D' U2 
38. 13.60 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 F' R F D U' L' R' D2 R' B 
39. 12.81 R L F L2 F' B2 U' R2 D B' L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U' D' 
40. 14.67 R2 B2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R B2 U' F U F2 
41. 13.65 L F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F R' B D L R2 F' D2 B U 
42. 12.98 L2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 F R B' L2 D F2 U' R' B2 R2 
43. (12.36) D' F' L2 B2 U' L' U' D' R B' R2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' R2 
44. 13.78 D2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 R B' L D2 U' R F' R' B' 
45. 14.78 R2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 F' R B U2 B' R2 F U2 F2 U R 
46. 13.70 F U2 B2 U B D' F L D' L U2 B2 U2 R B2 L B2 D2 R2 
47. 15.33 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B L2 B2 U' R' B2 L D' R F U2 R' B 
48. 13.57 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 B' R2 D' L' D B2 L' B' R' F D F' 
49. (18.60) L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F U' B D L' U' B R B2 R' 
50. 14.51 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F R' D2 L' D2 U' F R U B2


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 15, 2014)

Um what.

Convincingly (except maybe single) smashed all of my 3x3 PBs once again.

Single: 10.27 to 10.14
Ao5: 13.19 to 12.66
Ao12: 14.92 to 13.67
Ao50: 16.19 to 15.73
Ao100: 16.57 to 15.98

After 216 solves, keeping up an average of 16.30. 

OH has been owned once again as well... where is all this improvement coming from?! And I still don't know full OLL...

Single: 21.64 to 18.09
Ao5: 29.07 to 25.84
Ao12: 33.16 to 28.66
Ao50: 35.73 to 32.30

Ao100 is still at PB right now with rerolls for improvements in the next dozen or so solves, but I'm not doing any more solves atm, so that's a post for another day.

Still waiting for that god damned sub-10 single though... One day. One day.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Sep 15, 2014)

5x5 pbs
1:43.13 single
1:53.07 ao5
2:00.36 ao12
EDIT: Just got a 1:37.28 single


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Single: 10.27 to 10.14
> Ao5: 13.19 to 12.66
> Ao12: 14.92 to 13.67
> Ao50: 16.19 to 15.73
> Ao100: 16.57 to 15.98



Your times are wild! I didn't even get my first sub-15 ao5 until I was averaging ~15.5 globally, let along a sub-13 ao5!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 15, 2014)

2x2x2 Ao100 3.60  

2.75, 2.77, 3.61, 4.00, 4.16, 3.08, 2.41, 2.97, 3.42, 3.29, (10.65), 3.83, 2.97, 3.74, 3.62, 3.30, 5.05, 3.26, 2.87, (1.22), 4.86, 4.42, 5.32, 4.13, 3.10, 4.30, 3.00, 3.30, 2.96, 3.59, 2.66, 4.90, 3.30, 4.07, 4.78, 3.83, 4.03, 4.71, 2.98, 4.01, 2.85, 3.22, 2.72, 3.40, 4.04, 4.05, 4.08, 3.96, 4.04, 2.46, 3.73, 3.47, 1.76, 2.32, 3.92, 2.96, 4.13, 3.31, 4.15, 3.22, 4.17, 3.58, 4.35, 2.62, 2.90, 3.79, 1.97, 2.71, 3.80, 3.45, 3.01, 4.07, 3.35, 4.01, 3.70, 4.57, 3.40, 2.95, 3.87, 3.48, 2.77, 3.25, 4.98, 4.19, 4.42, 3.39, 2.81, 3.06, 4.57, 4.35, 2.49, 4.14, 3.61, 4.70, 3.12, 3.49, 3.56, 5.02, 4.06, 3.93



Spoiler: 1.22 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F



y' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 15, 2014)

4:12.13 7x7 single. sub 4 fail, I think it was sub 3 going into l4e, and then cross took three tries loool


----------



## NooberCuber (Sep 15, 2014)

First sub 10 single ever! 

9.806 F2 R B R2 B2 D L U D2 B R U2 R' F2 R' L' U2 R' D2 B2 R' 

x' y'
L F' R' L2 - Cross
y2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' - 1st Pair
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R - 2nd Pair
U L U2 L' U' L U L' - 3rd Pair
L' U L - 4th pair
M' U M U2 M' U M - OLL
U - AUF PLL skip

Pretty much only one rotation for the whole solve do pretty good


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Your times are wild! *I didn't even get my first sub-15 ao5 until I was averaging ~15.5 globally*, let along a sub-13 ao5!


Really? Did you _never_ get any better-than-average solves or something?  I have a low 10 Ao5 and a sub-10 Mo3 and I'm sup-14... I don't know if that's good for people my speed, but most of them almost certainly have a sub-12 Ao5 at least. I don't know how I could not get an Ao5 half a second faster than average.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 15, 2014)

<3 consistency

Average of 5: 30.23
1. (24.64) Uw2 L2 Rw' F2 D U' Uw F Uw Fw D2 U' L' Fw2 Rw' U2 D' F2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 U2 Rw F' D2 R2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 D' F U F' Uw B2 F2 Uw' L2 R 
2. (34.46) D2 L' Rw' U' R U R2 L Uw' D' B L2 R Rw2 D B' Fw Rw D F' U2 Uw' R' F2 L' Uw' L2 D B' R' U' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw U' F Fw Uw2 B 
3. 32.96 Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 Rw U2 R2 B U2 Fw2 Rw F2 Fw' B' D L U2 F2 U2 D' B' Fw2 L' U' B2 F L2 F' B' Fw2 Uw F L' Fw2 Uw F U' 
4. 32.93 Uw F2 U2 Uw' R2 F U' L Rw' Uw U' R D' F' B' D2 U' Uw' B' F2 R2 Fw' B Uw' Rw D L2 R2 D2 Uw' Rw Uw' Fw2 R' B R2 U' L2 U' D2 
5. 24.81 U' Uw2 Fw U B' D2 F R2 Uw' U2 F' R Rw2 F2 R L Uw' Rw2 L Uw R2 F L' Uw2 Rw' R Fw' Uw Rw' L2 B' Rw R' U B2 L' B Uw' F R'


----------



## Randomno (Sep 15, 2014)

Few more sub-35 solves, some solves go up to 40-45 secs though.

My plan for sub-30 with either 1 look OLL or PLL (when I get lucky on it basically):

Cross: 5 secs

F2L: 18 secs

OLL: 4 secs

PLL: 3 secs

It... sounds possible. I have had F2L done at ~22 secs or less before (i.e. including cross).


----------



## imvelox (Sep 15, 2014)

skewb

avg of 5: 4.24

Time List:
1. 5.50 L' R L' R L' U B' U B' 
2. (3.33) U' L' U B R U' R L' 
3. 3.51 U' R U L R B' U B' 
4. (6.40) B' R' L R' L' U R' L' 
5. 3.71 L' B U' L R U' B' U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 15, 2014)

Artic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eke8Fg_blDE&list=UUciisg452UrxW-RGl_3T9CQ
> 
> In your last avg12 video post on your channel, what PLL alg do you perform at 1:36? You also performed it on the very last solve around the 4:20 mark thanks!



First one is a H perm: M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' (U)
Second is a Z perm: M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (U)


----------



## Artic (Sep 15, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> First one is a H perm: M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' (U)
> Second is a Z perm: M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (U)



thanks brother! You are the man!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 15, 2014)

3.25 OLL parity, I mean I guess it's not half bad? Well it is at least faster than what I used to do. 



Spoiler: video



[video=youtube_share;_w99fHoOLEI]http://youtu.be/_w99fHoOLEI[/video]


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 3.25 OLL parity, I mean I guess it's not half bad? Well it is at least faster than what I used to do.


Just got a 2.63 fourth try  I hate lucasparity.


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Just got a 2.63 fourth try  I hate lucasparity.


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 15, 2014)

6.66	B F R' F B2 U' L' B R U' F' R' B2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L' D' R' U' D'

aaaahhhhhhh the devil


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Your times are wild! I didn't even get my first sub-15 ao5 until I was averaging ~15.5 globally, let along a sub-13 ao5!



Haha, thanks, but pretty much what TDM said in #48617 was my first thought as well. I should try and upload some averages I guess, but I can't get a decent angle because of my desk's setup.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Really? Did you _never_ get any better-than-average solves or something?  I have a low 10 Ao5 and a sub-10 Mo3 and I'm sup-14... I don't know if that's good for people my speed, but most of them almost certainly have a sub-12 Ao5 at least. I don't know how I could not get an Ao5 half a second faster than average.



Check my PBs. My Ao5 is only a 12.xx and I would consider myself to average low 14 now. I guess I'm just consistent?


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 16, 2014)

Unbelievably lucky OH solve, haven't practiced in months

5. (16.28) L2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 B' L D L' B' F2 R' B2 F' D
x2 y L F2 B' R2 D'
y U' R U' R'
U L' U L
y' U' R U' R'
y' U L' U L
wide sune
jperm


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2014)

5x5x5 match the scramble: 5:52.64



Spoiler



Method:
- DLRFB centers (intuitive)
- F3L (3x3 stuff + comms)
- LL midges and corners (3x3 stuff)
- LL edges (comms)
- U center (comms)


----------



## TomTom (Sep 16, 2014)

got my first sub-20 just now, look ahead really helps  19.08


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That's pretty slow, sure it should be in this thread?


Too slow, yeah. But when ever I see this, I'll probably be ashamed and get back to practice


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2014)

4x4x4 match the scramble
(2:41.31), 2:49.65, (5:10.33), 2:55.36, 3:34.60+ = 3:06.54 avg5

Beat that, Cale 

PS: I've been doing it no inspection because why not. Makes it more comparable to the BLD folks (even though I'm not doing a BLD method).


----------



## kcl (Sep 16, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-15
avg of 12: 3.49


Time List:
1. 2.92 U L B U' B R B' L R 
2. (4.64) B U R B' L' R' L' B R 
3. 3.56 L R L R' B' U' L R U' 
4. 2.32 L U B R' L' B' R L' B' 
5. 4.56 B U B' R' L R' U B U' 
6. 3.25 B' U' L' R' L B L' R' L 
7. 3.50 L U' B' R B' L U R' B' 
8. 2.77 B' R' B L' U' L U' R' B' 
9. 3.82 L' U B' R' L' R U' B' 
10. 4.03 U' R B' L R' L B U 
11. (2.23) R' L' R B L R B' L 
12. 4.22 B' U' L U L' B R B' L

on cam.


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Check my PBs. My Ao5 is only a 12.xx and I would consider myself to average low 14 now. I guess I'm just consistent?


Yeah. Consistency has its advantages and disadvantages... disadvantages including the singles  I sometimes wish I was more consistent, but tbh I prefer getting lots of really fast solves, even though I also get quite a few 17s/20s etc....


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah. Consistency has its advantages and disadvantages... disadvantages including the singles  I sometimes wish I was more consistent, but tbh I prefer getting lots of really fast solves, even though I also get quite a few 17s/20s etc....



For me, times which are better than average are more common than 'average' solves. If you look at my ao50s, there are more 13s than 14s. It's just that my bad solves are really bad (16-18 usually)

EDIT: I may be wrong. Maybe it's just that good solves are stronger in my memory than average solves.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-15
> avg of 12: 3.49
> 
> 
> ...



upload or you die


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 16, 2014)

Rubik's Clock: Best average of 5: 9.661
34-38 - 9.387 (8.915) 10.283 (14.564) 9.314
First sub 10 Avg5 :O
__________________
edit: 
Best average of 5: 9.596
35-39 - (8.915) 10.283 (14.564) 9.314 9.192

Best average of 12: 10.161
35-46 - (8.915) 10.283 (14.564) 9.314 9.192 13.095 9.663 10.258 10.032 11.672 9.160 8.942
dang it... so close. Stupid 13


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> For me, times which are better than average are more common than 'average' solves. If you look at my ao50s, there are more 13s than 14s. It's just that my bad solves are really bad (16-18 usually)
> 
> EDIT: I may be wrong. Maybe it's just that good solves are stronger in my memory than average solves.


Do you use Prisma? You can do stuff like this with just one click to see how many good/bad solves you're getting.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do you use Prisma? You can do stuff like this with just one click to see how many good/bad solves you're getting.



Nah. Just good old qqtimer for me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 16, 2014)

6x6 Average of 12: 3:24.37
1. 3:23.41 
2. 3:21.80 
3. 3:20.10 
4. 3:24.62 
5. 3:21.48 
6. 3:34.32 
7. (3:53.58) 
8. (3:12.13) 
9. 3:34.94 
10. 3:17.74 
11. 3:29.35 
12. 3:15.90

Not PB, but close!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2014)

5x5x5: Reduction+cross in ~44s, then a pop... 1:03 solve


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 5x5x5: Reduction+cross in ~44s, then a pop... 1:03 solve


ouch... 

my accomplishment: 7.46 skewb ao12. Considering that 5 days ago I'd never had a sub 10 ao12, I don't think I'm doing too badly 
Time List:
1. 6.94 B' R' L U' B U R B 
2. 5.56 R U B' U' B' U' R' L R' 
3. 7.95 R' L' R' B U R' B' L' 
4. 6.35 B L' R' L' R' L B' R 
5. 9.66 R' B U' L' R' B' U R' 
6. (10.83) R' L R' L R' U L' R' 
7. 7.20 B L B L' B U' R B R 
8. 6.03 U' B' U L U' B L' B' U 
9. 8.62 L B' U' B' R' U B U' L 
10. (4.77) B' L' U' R B U' B U R' 
11. 8.36  R' U L U' L' R B' U B' 
12. 7.91 L' B' R B R L U' L' R'


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 16, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.12
1. 6.86 D L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' L' D2 B' R2 F' U' R' U2 F D 
2. 6.47 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L R' F' D L D2 U L2 B2 U F 
3. 8.04 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R D2 U' B' L2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 U 
4. (9.12) D L U2 R F D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 R U2 F2 R L F2 B2 U2 R2 
5. (5.99) B' D2 L2 B L2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B R' D F D' L' D R D' B U' 

the 5:

z2 y U2 R F R L' D F'
y U R U' R2 U R 
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U L' U L U' L' U L2 U' L' U y R' U' R
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' 

60 moves/5.99= 10.01 tps


----------



## timeless (Sep 16, 2014)

timeless said:


> first sub 20 ao5
> OH Average of 5: 19.78
> 1. (23.87) F2 B2 D2 R L2 U2 L' R' B F2 R' D' L R' F D F' B' D B L2 D F' D' R'
> 2. 19.91 D' F2 D2 R2 B' F' U F L B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' D2 R' D2 F B2 R D L B R'
> ...



OH Average of 5: 18.53
1. (13.93) R B' L D B' R2 B F2 U' L2 R U2 R F D F' D' F' L2 R B D B2 L2 B' 
2. 18.22 B2 R' L F' B L2 F B' D L' B R' D' F D L U D' L D2 B' R B D L 
3. 20.39 R' B' R' L F R' F2 B U R' L' U' F D' U2 L' R' D2 F2 B' D' B F U' F2 
4. 16.99 U2 D2 L' D' F' L2 F2 R2 L2 F' B R' B' U' B D2 R F2 D2 B U2 F' U2 D' F2 
5. (26.32) D' B F U2 F L2 F2 R2 U F' L2 R' U B' U2 L F2 U2 L D2 F2 B' R2 U2 L2



timeless said:


> OH Average of 12: 22.61
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OH Average of 12: 20.57
1. (13.93) R B' L D B' R2 B F2 U' L2 R U2 R F D F' D' F' L2 R B D B2 L2 B' 
2. 18.22 B2 R' L F' B L2 F B' D L' B R' D' F D L U D' L D2 B' R B D L 
3. 20.39 R' B' R' L F R' F2 B U R' L' U' F D' U2 L' R' D2 F2 B' D' B F U' F2 
4. 16.99 U2 D2 L' D' F' L2 F2 R2 L2 F' B R' B' U' B D2 R F2 D2 B U2 F' U2 D' F2 
5. (26.32) D' B F U2 F L2 F2 R2 U F' L2 R' U B' U2 L F2 U2 L D2 F2 B' R2 U2 L2 
6. 17.58 L F' U B' D' L' R' B' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 R D2 B2 U B' F U2 R' U' 
7. 26.08 L' F' B L2 B' L B2 L' D2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 L' R2 B U' D2 L' B2 R2 B' D2 U' 
8. 20.37 B D' F2 D' B' R' D L B' D B2 U R B2 F2 U2 L U' F2 U R2 U' D' L' U 
9. 18.74 U B L2 D2 B D' R2 B' U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 D R2 L' B' F R' D2 U2 R B' U' 
10. 25.74 R L U' L U R' U' L2 F B U R2 U2 D' F B2 L' R B R2 D2 L2 F' B' D2 
11. 22.58 F' B' L2 B U F2 U L' D R' F L' D R2 F U2 F' D F2 B D' R D R U 
12. 19.02 R2 D B R2 U L' R2 B2 R' F' D R F2 D2 L F2 B R2 D' B2 R F2 B' U F


----------



## qaz (Sep 16, 2014)

7.09 B' L2 U2 L F2 R D2 L2 D L D R2 D2 B' D L2 D' B' R2 F2 R2 D U B F2

pb, but really dumb scramble



Spoiler



z2
R2 D'
R U' R' 
U' L' U L
y U R U' R' 
y U R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R //i really need to stop doing this case that way
R U R' U R U2 R'
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U'


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2014)

qaz said:


> 7.09 B' L2 U2 L F2 R D2 L2 D L D R2 D2 B' D L2 D' B' R2 F2 R2 D U B F2


If I got 8.82 on that, I have no idea how I got 7.40... that scramble is so easy...


----------



## PokemonEggs (Sep 17, 2014)

7.08 B' R2 U2 B U2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 B R' B F' U R2 U2 R F L' F2 

Finally beat my months old PB of 7.36 with a PLL skip!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 17, 2014)

Skewb Ao12 PB: 7.00


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2014)

16:20.61 7x7x7 match the scramble DNF (2 centers off :s) I had to use a 9x9x9 though since I don't have two 7x7x7s anymore.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2014)

46.65 mega single


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 17, 2014)

PB ao5 4x4 with yau:
1:44.29, 1:37.78, 1:34.38, 1:40.98, 1:38.50=1:30.09
In seconds only- 104.29, 97.28, 94.38, 100.98, 98.50=99.09
I'm still learning the ins and outs of yau, if I practice a lot I will make the 
hard cut-off for mishiwaka


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2014)

yaaaay

stats: (hide)
number of times: *1000/1000*
best time: 22.85
worst time: 46.12

current avg5: 33.20 (σ = 1.51)
best avg5: 28.03 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 33.55 (σ = 2.53)
best avg12: 29.48 (σ = 2.37)

current avg50: 34.28 (σ = 2.81)
best avg50: 31.24 (σ = 3.02)

current avg100: 33.56 (σ = 2.98)
best avg100: 31.89 (σ = 2.81)

current avg1000: 33.52 (σ = 3.12)
best avg1000: 33.52 (σ = 3.12)

session avg: 33.52 (σ = 3.12)
session mean: 33.57



Spoiler



40.01, 43.83, 41.32, 34.64, 41.11, 42.23, 37.12, 39.15, 40.59, 46.10, 35.10, 36.60, 37.04, 35.46, 40.19, 40.42, 38.13, 40.58, 39.43, 31.75, 33.95, 40.51, 36.03, 31.87, 36.79, 32.99, 38.88, 37.58, 41.37, 36.89, 38.37, 35.74, 30.26, 35.38, 31.29, 29.08, 29.08, 36.17, 46.12, 29.70, 33.98, 29.85, 34.64, 37.39, 38.82, 36.42, 32.42, 32.52, 31.65, 39.65, 34.06, 30.96, 35.92, 33.66, 31.78, 39.51, 35.84, 33.63, 34.58, 33.23, 41.08, 34.64, 38.48, 39.03, 36.29, 33.10, 35.86, 36.62, 40.55, 31.95, 30.08, 29.11, 39.69, 31.28, 39.29, 31.27, 32.81, 33.41, 27.34, 28.62, 33.14, 33.12, 35.48, 27.11, 31.73, 31.90, 30.82, 36.91, 32.27, 38.98, 35.31, 34.15, 31.76, 32.62, 37.13, 30.53, 34.88, 31.34, 38.62, 31.25, 34.91, 38.33, 34.04, 30.20, 32.84, 34.85, 31.30, 31.42, 37.63, 35.72, 42.93, 36.46, 35.75, 33.56, 35.40, 34.61, 38.12, 36.59, 40.13, 23.40, 36.57, 35.12, 29.36, 35.03, 36.04, 29.86, 33.69, 36.44, 36.85, 31.57, 27.03, 38.15, 38.95, 28.37, 22.85, 32.01, 29.63, 32.11, 32.80, 32.74, 34.19, 39.57, 30.26, 32.20, 29.31, 33.52, 33.13, 38.12, 32.75, 35.29, 38.84, 32.98, 34.27, 33.13, 34.33, 34.14, 38.34, 33.61, 31.82, 40.48, 33.48, 32.14, 38.28, 33.20, 32.08, 38.52, 40.56, 30.55, 42.86, 30.04, 30.97, 34.74, 30.97, 29.26, 30.12, 30.75, 31.31, 33.18, 29.44, 32.57, 30.41, 28.49, 36.84, 30.02, 35.07, 27.72, 33.08, 31.49, 33.96, 30.16, 33.33, 34.00, 39.54, 33.32, 33.25, 30.51, 29.90, 38.11, 34.34, 23.59, 45.10, 33.70, 32.27, 29.59, 38.71, 27.50, 33.68, 43.36, 37.24, 32.02, 31.47, 34.78, 38.63, 30.37, 28.89, 29.70, 36.60, 33.82, 33.77, 31.62, 33.53, 44.29, 38.16, 33.84, 34.82, 39.62, 40.39, 30.58, 30.07, 29.33, 32.88, 32.13, 32.48, 29.53, 27.74, 33.05, 41.15, 33.33, 30.74, 34.54, 32.28, 28.65, 36.74, 34.02, 26.22, 28.33, 33.78, 32.09, 33.15, 31.88, 42.74, 43.07, 31.89, 34.00, 32.13, 39.09, 37.76, 34.49, 36.51, 31.23, 32.69, 32.02, 33.74, 27.65, 26.68, 29.69, 30.39, 34.91, 31.77, 38.77, 28.15, 29.37, 31.29, 33.27, 26.89, 36.19, 33.27, 40.53, 27.11, 40.18, 38.76, 31.46, 40.59, 30.90, 35.63, 24.05, 35.82, 31.76, 28.08, 30.44, 30.20, 28.42, 30.60, 33.86, 28.90, 28.99, 33.06, 31.39, 26.73, 30.64, 26.54, 32.14, 32.15, 33.39, 25.07, 25.76, 29.09, 29.90, 30.45, 34.17, 33.36, 31.49, 38.25, 33.19, 30.87, 34.87, 41.00, 32.03, 36.15, 32.98, 29.88, 30.80, 35.12, 37.81, 33.53, 30.51, 26.70, 28.82, 29.53, 32.84, 36.96, 39.03, 29.46, 28.23, 29.86, 33.03, 35.43, 38.89, 30.39, 36.62, 30.52, 35.04, 28.85, 34.19, 37.45, 31.66, 38.66, 32.60, 33.82, 34.19, 37.71, 30.95, 28.14, 37.13, 33.00, 28.92, 31.77, 36.96, 32.88, 36.84, 38.52, 26.78, 33.11, 34.15, 30.12, 35.82, 26.61, 32.16, 35.86, 31.42, 34.70, 31.66, 26.01, 41.93, 33.25, 28.12, 36.07, 30.59, 34.24, 25.62, 34.97, 33.12, 31.38, 29.86, 28.77, 32.72, 35.14, 27.17, 24.98, 31.91, 29.14, 37.29, 29.84, 35.51, 31.92, 31.38, 38.17, 28.70, 31.54, 28.19, 37.93, 35.98, 29.17, 36.58, 34.51, 35.25, 29.82, 35.16, 27.74, 32.98, 32.84, 28.71, 31.82, 30.80, 33.48, 29.64, 36.41, 26.16, 35.01, 31.86, 34.63, 26.06, 31.01, 29.86, 33.56, 28.60, 32.64, 33.08, 27.19, 27.91, 30.55, 30.53, 32.81, 35.48, 31.44, 31.19, 30.58, 35.28, 26.74, 37.44, 29.35, 28.55, 34.25, 25.85, 28.49, 27.05, 29.93, 34.40, 37.31, 31.28, 32.93, 34.21, 31.92, 36.12, 32.50, 34.97, 32.08, 33.95, 31.94+, 34.98, 30.94, 29.92, 36.28, 32.28, 28.49, 36.27, 29.72, 33.92, 31.10, 37.42, 32.53, 32.31, 31.82, 39.89, 36.08, 32.86, 33.56, 32.22, 32.89, 34.46, 35.71, 38.57, 43.99, 39.90, 36.54, 33.54, 30.90, 38.00, 37.30, 40.70, 32.95, 39.60, 38.87, 32.77, 32.63, 37.13, 34.42, 36.48, 35.77, 34.54, 35.53, 38.09, 39.67, 32.57, 34.15, 39.41, 33.62, 40.90, 33.22, 34.25, 42.25, 45.49, 36.95, 36.00, 37.16, 34.81, 37.18, 40.84, 40.60, 38.21, 32.91, 34.84, 28.65, 35.20, 32.69, 31.61, 31.81, 41.78, 37.70, 31.60, 35.33, 37.62, 31.59, 41.36, 40.14, 31.59, 31.48, 35.96, 39.06, 28.53, 33.41, 35.38, 34.10, 39.98, 38.41, 29.48, 35.20, 34.43, 36.84, 35.00, 35.21, 37.20, 42.47, 30.79, 33.58, 37.04, 37.06, 41.23, 34.99, 33.35, 31.99, 36.35, 29.34, 30.82, 35.33, 35.35, 34.05, 30.34, 34.42, 39.66, 41.03, 35.35, 34.14, 37.66, 39.81, 30.50, 32.92, 33.79, 40.90, 42.21, 34.29, 32.56, 30.15, 35.92, 39.90, 30.26, 31.05, 35.55, 33.00, 36.61, 30.25, 37.66, 41.63, 39.75, 33.12, 39.94, 32.98, 29.06, 37.78, 31.47, 39.33, 40.34, 32.10, 34.58, 39.59, 31.35, 31.51, 33.80, 36.59, 35.15, 32.16, 33.87, 28.87, 36.42, 27.19, 41.38, 36.51, 42.21, 27.18, 31.22, 33.98, 33.81, 33.90, 39.48, 32.30, 32.70, 25.95, 30.38, 31.48, 39.96, 31.49, 30.10, 31.63, 33.06, 33.03, 30.58, 34.49, 30.13, 31.24, 38.15, 36.40, 41.21, 36.04, 40.08, 35.49, 37.23, 34.50, 33.91, 36.64, 33.91, 31.66, 31.70, 30.25, 43.97, 44.20, 39.13, 31.02, 27.64, 27.17, 31.30, 28.46, 34.89, 31.61, 32.29, 41.32, 32.01, 40.16, 32.96, 37.39, 36.25, 26.93, 36.11, 32.82, 36.11, 36.69, 37.01, 36.32, 31.75, 28.77, 29.53, 36.04, 33.40, 28.89, 31.49, 30.51, 31.13, 34.91, 35.36, 40.33, 31.62, 31.60, 34.38, 31.55, 31.17, 34.26, 37.72, 36.71, 33.15, 33.41, 29.24, 30.74, 39.30, 32.91, 37.12, 28.82, 32.67, 35.30, 32.26, 36.27, 34.04, 33.95, 39.50, 32.22, 33.37, 32.25, 30.95, 34.40, 36.92, 26.67, 34.23, 23.64, 40.30, 28.75, 31.33, 29.09, 28.50, 32.45, 34.79, 30.58, 31.36, 30.05, 32.42, 33.72, 31.79, 31.11, 30.88, 32.69, 31.51, 28.88, 32.83, 28.62, 28.03, 32.26, 33.99, 35.36, 28.67, 33.36, 30.68, 30.21, 24.16, 37.73, 35.38, 38.00, 34.42, 33.62, 33.81, 34.58, 35.30, 39.28, 33.14, 29.68, 33.61, 35.96, 30.17, 34.75, 38.41, 30.21, 32.13, 28.72, 30.41, 28.63, 24.55, 27.74, 34.64, 29.03, 31.13, 39.32, 31.94, 30.67, 29.42, 35.04, 27.67, 37.19, 29.79, 29.83, 28.93, 26.64, 30.38, 33.03, 30.71, 25.45, 37.56, 25.46, 33.54, 35.55, 38.84, 37.07, 29.61, 32.97, 33.73, 37.22, 36.21, 38.79, 32.90, 35.12, 37.58, 36.47, 36.07, 32.38, 37.11, 36.50, 38.19, 30.87, 28.02, 33.79, 30.07, 30.98, 29.08, 37.78, 32.10, 32.47, 26.53, 25.77, 30.29, 30.26, 34.88, 37.85, 35.95, 33.10, 33.28, 29.67, 32.85, 35.91, 34.19, 31.56, 34.20, 32.48, 31.01, 34.51, 28.32, 31.41, 34.08, 29.34, 29.30, 31.42, 29.45, 28.81, 26.58, 31.40, 34.20, 31.40, 33.31, 36.70, 32.42, 23.99, 34.46, 31.51, 35.17, 34.32, 30.77, 36.81, 30.39, 31.57, 29.96, 34.12, 32.55, 32.66, 32.71, 34.26, 35.42, 28.22, 33.62, 31.50, 33.71, 29.39, 33.22, 29.26, 33.49, 38.54, 32.08, 30.91, 28.30, 34.27, 29.05, 32.70, 28.65, 31.79, 34.63, 36.48, 30.33, 37.93, 33.60, 28.94, 31.91, 36.22, 33.14, 29.97, 30.96, 27.40, 29.63, 32.06, 36.03, 38.22, 35.98, 28.16, 29.62, 33.49, 38.95, 29.03, 34.41, 30.61, 36.56, 30.46, 35.82, 35.53, 34.29, 31.52, 30.61, 33.12, 24.64, 34.46, 32.96, 32.93, 24.81, 33.36, 33.66, 31.86, 33.45, 38.55, 29.47, 36.81, 36.50, 27.80, 32.80, 41.25, 25.03, 42.85, 29.07, 34.12, 30.22, 28.66, 27.19, 32.22, 36.16, 30.55, 33.46, 34.49, 32.25, 32.98, 33.13, 39.81, 36.08, 33.36, 34.67, 35.60, 26.58, 34.74, 30.61, 40.29, 36.44, 32.40, 32.91, 30.16, 34.47, 35.14, 36.40, 31.26, 27.59, 31.73, 30.85, 36.35, 31.82, 38.19, 34.62, 30.74, 32.63, 32.92, 35.09, 39.49, 39.35, 35.66, 42.99, 33.45, 34.08, 37.97, 29.67, 40.03, 34.36, 36.38, 32.27, 27.62, 37.49, 32.79, 32.90, 41.22, 32.72, 34.90, 28.73, 31.99, 35.30


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 17, 2014)

noooo

12.45, (11.19), 18.08, 11.34, (21.30)

GJacob


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2014)

yooooooooo

Average of 5: 28.05
1. 26.88 B' U Uw' B Uw B R L' Rw Fw F2 Uw' U2 D' L' Fw' B R B D' Rw F' Uw' Fw Uw' Rw' F' Uw2 F2 L' Fw2 D Fw2 D2 L' D' F2 R B2 F 
2. (25.40) Rw2 R' U R' B Uw' Rw2 F' U L' R Fw2 U' F' Uw Fw2 B D F Uw B2 D R2 B' F2 Uw2 B' L B L' B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' L2 Fw' F' B2 
3. 30.88 Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw Fw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' R2 L' F' D2 F2 Fw D' F L D2 B F R U' Fw L2 D' U Rw D2 U F2 D' R2 U Uw2 R' L D2 Fw2 Rw2 F 
4. (32.43) R2 U' L' U2 D Uw2 Rw2 F B Rw2 B' Rw' L R' Uw' Fw U2 F2 Fw Rw' U R2 F2 Fw' Rw2 Fw F' D2 L F B Fw2 U F2 B2 Uw' D2 L2 Rw2 B2 
5. 26.40 Uw' B Fw2 Uw L2 B Rw Fw2 R' L2 F' Rw' Uw' Rw U L2 B' Rw' Fw U' D' Uw F' B' Fw' D B' L' Uw L U' Fw Uw2 U' R2 L2 Rw F Fw Rw'


Edit: **** YES

Average of 5: 27.90 (last 5)
Average of 12: 28.82
1. 26.88 D2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 U2 R U Fw F' D L Uw2 D' L' U Uw' R' Rw' D2 Uw2 B R Rw2 D2 Fw' F2 L2 Uw2 U L R Fw F' L2 Fw B2 L2 U R 
2. (25.40) L Fw Rw' B2 R F2 Fw D R B2 R' D F' Uw2 B D' Rw2 F2 Fw2 B' Rw2 F2 U2 D Rw' B2 F' Rw' B2 R2 F Uw Rw Uw' R2 L' F2 Fw2 D2 Uw 
3. 30.88 D L' Rw2 F2 B' U' L' R Rw Fw' B' Rw Uw R D U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 L B' Uw2 Fw2 D Uw L' F Uw B R L' B2 U Uw R Uw2 R L2 U2 F2 
4. 32.43 D2 Rw2 R D' L' B Uw' Fw' R D' F' Fw' Rw' R Fw L2 D2 F Uw L' Rw' B2 Fw F Uw B2 U' Uw' F' U R Uw B U2 Rw' R2 Fw' R Rw2 B2 
5. 26.40 L' Fw2 Rw B2 R2 D' F B2 L2 Rw2 F' R' Fw B' D B' D R U' Rw' R2 L' U' D L' Fw2 B U D' R Uw2 Fw2 D2 L Fw Uw' Rw2 F2 L F2 
6. 29.79 Fw R2 L2 Rw D2 U' Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw' F' U2 F2 Fw L2 B Rw2 L B L' R' U' R Rw' L2 U L B2 Uw2 R2 F' B' L' R F' Uw2 B Uw2 L F2 
7. 32.53 Fw' B' F L2 D F2 D U L Fw Uw' Rw' U' F2 B2 U2 Rw Uw' Rw' U Fw2 F U2 Fw Uw F' Rw' B F Rw R2 U B' D2 Rw2 D' F R Uw' F2 
8. 31.03 Rw U2 B' R' Uw' R D2 U' R U F Fw2 L2 B' F' L' Fw Rw F2 D' R' F' R2 B Fw D2 U' Rw' Uw D2 U' B Fw' D' F2 D' Fw' Rw' U R' 
9. (33.22) Rw' U Rw U2 Fw F2 L2 D U F' U D' B L2 Fw2 U Uw2 B' U2 L' Uw U' D' Rw2 D Fw2 Uw' F2 L2 U2 B' U D' R' B R' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' 
10. 26.05 Rw2 U' Uw F2 B2 D R' B U' Uw' R B' U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw2 L D Uw L R' U D Fw' R2 F2 D2 B2 Uw L' Fw F2 U' L R2 U D2 L2 
11. 26.61 Uw Rw' U2 D2 R' B' D Uw' Rw U2 F2 U2 R' Fw2 R Uw2 U' Rw' F D2 B2 U Uw Rw2 B D' Uw' F U L F2 R2 B' Uw' B2 F R F' Fw L' 
12. 25.59 B2 F2 Fw2 R' F' D2 R B' R' D2 L Uw U2 Fw2 R' Fw Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw F' Rw' Fw' R Fw' L2 Uw Fw' Uw F B L2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 B2 D Fw2 Uw'

and wat

*Average of 5: 26.52*
1. 26.05 Rw2 U' Uw F2 B2 D R' B U' Uw' R B' U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw2 L D Uw L R' U D Fw' R2 F2 D2 B2 Uw L' Fw F2 U' L R2 U D2 L2 
2. 26.61 Uw Rw' U2 D2 R' B' D Uw' Rw U2 F2 U2 R' Fw2 R Uw2 U' Rw' F D2 B2 U Uw Rw2 B D' Uw' F U L F2 R2 B' Uw' B2 F R F' Fw L' 
3. (25.59) B2 F2 Fw2 R' F' D2 R B' R' D2 L Uw U2 Fw2 R' Fw Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw F' Rw' Fw' R Fw' L2 Uw Fw' Uw F B L2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 B2 D Fw2 Uw' 
4. (31.97) U' L2 D' B' Fw2 L2 Uw' R Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 D' Uw' B D2 Uw' Rw F' Rw F U B' L' D' B2 Fw Uw U2 Rw' Fw2 R' U' R' Fw B' L' D2 F2 
5. 26.91 Fw' F R2 D' Rw2 B2 Rw2 R' B' Uw U2 L' Uw' Rw U2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw' D' R L Fw2 D2 Uw Rw' B D2 Rw D' B' Fw2 F R2 D U2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 B' 

teachers strike ftw


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 17, 2014)

Pretty tired for the last 75 solves and got some bad times but I want to finish the Ao1000. So close to sub-9 lol.
Ao12, Ao50, Ao100, Ao1000 are all PBs.

Single
best: 2.52

Avg of 5
best: 5.87 (σ = 0.36)

Avg of 12
best: 6.95 (σ = 1.81)

Avg of 50
best: 8.17 (σ = 1.57)

Avg of 100
best: 8.43 (σ = 1.63)

Avg of 1000
best: 9.00 (σ = 1.65)

EDIT: Err skewb


----------



## Cale S (Sep 17, 2014)

Skewb pb's

5.55 avg12
5.79 avg25
6.53 avg50
6.60 avg100



Spoiler



6.79, 7.46, 8.49, 4.45, 7.41, 5.81, 4.46, 4.80, 6.11, 6.10, 3.85, 6.63, 5.65, 9.14, 6.49, 7.37, 6.39, 4.65, 5.75, 4.23, 6.84, 5.13, 4.76, 6.88, 7.37, 4.92, 6.01, 4.93, 5.67, 7.18, 6.21, 7.27, 7.28, 11.87, 7.27, 6.19, 7.71, 7.09, 9.39, 6.73, 7.82, 4.77, 5.68, 8.26, 8.45, 10.25, 6.85, 7.03, 7.82, 5.89, 7.57, 9.83, 5.67, 3.43, 7.57, 6.49, 5.53, 10.49, 6.22, 7.76, 5.42, 5.85, 5.48, 7.16, 5.21, 6.75, 6.00, 5.91, 5.90, 4.54, 9.88, 6.78, 4.94, 6.91, 5.74, 6.87, 7.39, 6.42, 6.43, 10.38, 6.68, 5.34, 4.08, 6.52, 9.85, 5.99, 7.71, 5.99, 5.13, 7.16, 4.61, 6.46, 9.71, 9.09, 7.11, 9.38, 4.69, 5.14, 4.68, 12.34



Skewb match the scramble:
33.50, (35.65), (20.90), 27.80, 21.47 = 27.59 avg5
Used scrambles from Ural Open 2014 finals because I don't have a random state scrambler for skewb

Pyraminx match the scramble:
51.72, 27.73, 31.29, 34.40, 29.30, 45.52, 32.45, DNF, 26.18, 19.97, 18.60, 25.16
32.37 avg12
23.77 avg5

37.57 3x3 match the scramble, also 37.75 from the weekly competition (DNF'd average though)

I'll try 4x4 match the scramble again tomorrow.


----------



## TomTom (Sep 17, 2014)

Cale, http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php has skewb scrambler


----------



## Cale S (Sep 17, 2014)

TomTom said:


> Cale, http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php has skewb scrambler


I didn't know it was random state, probably because when I tried it a few weeks ago, the first few scrambles I got were all 9 moves long, so I thought that it did 9 random moves for every scramble. I'll definitely be using it from now on.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 17, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Skewb Ao12 PB: 7.00





Lazy Einstein said:


> Pretty tired for the last 75 solves and got some bad times but I want to finish the Ao1000. So close to sub-9 lol.
> Ao12, Ao50, Ao100, Ao1000 are all PBs.
> 
> Single
> ...



wat! Now only my avg of 12 is faster than yours.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, some interesting 3x3 stuff happened: 

....16.48
1. (10.16)
2. 16.45
3. 12.43
4. 13.23
5. (18.15)
6. 14.40
7. 14.99
*8. 11.83
9. 12.19
10. 11.48*
11. 15.24
12. 14.65
13. 11.89

First solve is PB single. I took a really long time to recognize a U perm that had the solved edge on BD. Like, longer than it takes me to recognize G perms. Should've been my first ever sub 10. 

Solves 8-10 are an 11.83 PB MO3, which I'm very happy with. The AO5, which is also a PB, could've been better, though. It only took one good solve on either side of it, on 6, 7, 11, or 12, but I couldn't get one. If solves number 12 and 13 switched places, I would have a sub 12 average of 5 instead of 12.89, and that solve also would've made me break my AO12 PB, which I couldn't manage to do. 

But I shouldn't complain too much... PBs...


----------



## Smiles (Sep 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Well, some interesting 3x3 stuff happened:
> 
> ....16.48
> 1. (10.16)
> ...



better update your signature


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 17, 2014)

OH (pun...) MY GOD

Average of 50: 20.84


Spoiler



1. 21.58 
2. 17.75 
3. (29.34) 
4. 22.68 
5. 17.37 
6. 22.93 
7. 20.78 
8. (13.11) 
9. (25.90) 
10. (15.88) 
11. 21.03 
12. 24.23 
13. 19.03 
14. 21.23 
15. 24.17 
16. 20.65 
17. 20.67 
18. 20.60 
19. 18.73 
20. 20.24 
21. 23.59 
22. 19.22 
23. 17.13 
24. 22.23 
25. (25.68) 
26. 22.21 
27. 18.17 
28. 22.56 
29. 22.01 
30. 22.71 
31. 20.44 
32. 20.70 
33. (15.70) 
34. 21.68 
35. 16.85 
36. 24.71 
37. 21.91 
38. 16.84 
39. 21.41 
40. 24.09 
41. 23.84 
42. 23.58 
43. 21.88 
44. 20.89 
45. 16.58 
46. 19.61 
47. 21.86 
48. 18.53 
49. 18.06 
50. 19.79



EDIT: Rolled to get a 20.79 ao50


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 17, 2014)

My Moyu Skewb finally arrived a couple of days ago, and after breaking it in I broke my PB ao5, ao12 and ao50 (although I have to admit I did get my fair share of easy cases in the average ) At first it was a little hard to control for my turning style but I managed to get used to it.

6.93 ao5
8.04 ao12
8.85 ao50


----------



## TDM (Sep 17, 2014)

Tried a slow turning 5x5 solve, looked up during PLL, and it was going to be sub-2, which would be my first and PB by more than 10 seconds. But, as always with my good solves, something then goes badly wrong... it was an N perm, and I locked up a lot, and I got 2:04.00... still PB, but it could've been faster.

Best average of 12: 2:24.75
5-16 - (2:04.00) 2:16.80 (2:43.45) 2:37.91 2:29.48 2:20.06 2:24.41 2:24.94 2:18.09 2:20.97 2:22.07 2:32.79


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 17, 2014)

PokemonEggs said:


> 7.08 B' R2 U2 B U2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 B R' B F' U R2 U2 R F L' F2
> 
> Finally beat my months old PB of 7.36 with a PLL skip!


ERIK!!


----------



## GG (Sep 17, 2014)

Just loads of pb's that I haven't posted. 
Lots of 10.xx singles recently.
Sub 15.50 avg100 soon. (sune)


----------



## Randomno (Sep 17, 2014)

PLL skip but not timing or with a proper scramble.

Still yay. No AUF either.


----------



## imvelox (Sep 17, 2014)

4:42.09 6x6+7x7 relay

2:34 7x7 wut (iirc it's my fourth 2:34.xx  ) and 2:08 6x6


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 17, 2014)

1:13.061 YAU5 single! How on earth did I do that?!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 18, 2014)

I taught my mother how to solve a rubik's cube. Keep in mind that she's like fifty


----------



## Cale S (Sep 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-17
avg of 5: 4.82

Time List:
1. 4.23 U' R B' U B R' B L U 
2. (9.07) R U' L' U R U R L' U 
3. 6.66 U' L' U B L R' B' L' R' 
4. 3.56 R' L R' L' U' L' R B R 
5. (3.48) B' L B' R B U' L' R

also 19.14 skewb match the scramble


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 18, 2014)

Clock:

6.85, 7.35, (9.26), (6.02), 8.29 = 7.50

I'm coming for you Evan Liu and Evan Brown!

Not really, those scrambles were just silly. 

PB Ao100 is 9.13

Here's the 6.02 scramble:


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> I taught my mother how to solve a rubik's cube. Keep in mind that she's like fifty


Most epic accomplishment of this thread. :tu


imvelox said:


> 4:42.09 6x6+7x7 relay
> 
> 2:34 7x7 wut (iirc it's my fourth 2:34.xx  ) and 2:08 6x6


7x7 is one of the only events where there isn't someone who's obviously the best in the world at it. Time for you to swoop in and steal all the records. You're right there.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 18, 2014)

average of 99 was 13.39
my last solve was 12.00
average of 100 is 13.37

i aint even mad


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 18, 2014)

Skewb PBs

ao5: 16.49 -> 12.62
ao12: 18.59 -> 14.75
ao100: 22.62 -> 17.62


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 18, 2014)

1:29.88!!
Sub 1:30 with Yau!! PB! ( also first Sub 1:40 solve too  )


----------



## Iggy (Sep 18, 2014)

waaaaat

Average of 5: 8.99
1. (10.83) B D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 D' B D2 L F D2 F2 U2 F2 
2. (8.22) B2 U2 L D2 B2 L D2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 L' B D' U F' D' L' R2 
3. 8.60 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R' B' L2 D B2 D' F2 U' B U' 
4. 8.47 U2 L2 F D' L2 B D2 R U' L' U L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 U2 
5. 9.89 L2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 L B2 R2 D B L2 D' B' F2 R2 U' F'


----------



## EMI (Sep 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> waaaaat
> 
> Average of 5: 8.99
> 1. (10.83) B D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 D' B D2 L F D2 F2 U2 F2
> ...



Hey, you beat my PB by .04


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 18, 2014)

Average of 50: 18.69 Colour Neutral!


Spoiler: Times



1. 15.77 
2. 19.70 
3. 15.61 
4. 21.48 
5. 17.37 
6. 18.03 
7. 20.27 
8. 17.42 
9. 17.69 
10. (23.94) 
11. (14.60) 
12. 18.33 
13. 18.08 
14. 23.13 
15. 19.82 
16. 17.02 
17. 17.50 
18. 22.23 
19. 18.36 
20. 19.99 
21. 21.28 
22. 20.79 
23. (24.24) 
24. 20.89 
25. 16.07 
26. 17.13 
27. 18.40 
28. 17.60 
29. 18.11 
30. 23.06 
31. 19.52 
32. 15.30 
33. 19.51 
34. 15.90 
35. 19.14 
36. (12.42) 
37. 18.25 
38. 20.72 
39. (13.90) 
40. 15.56 
41. 15.22 
42. 17.81 
43. 20.51 
44. 22.57 
45. 18.83  
46. (25.42) 
47. 16.54 
48. 22.14 
49. 18.74 
50. 15.10


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> waaaaat
> 
> Average of 5: 8.99
> 1. (10.83) B D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 D' B D2 L F D2 F2 U2 F2
> ...


only 0.03 slower than my pb, seems like you've been practicing 3x3 a lot recently.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> waaaaat
> 
> Average of 5: 8.99
> 1. (10.83) B D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 D' B D2 L F D2 F2 U2 F2
> ...


Woooaaahhh nice.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 18, 2014)

11.962 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B R
OH, Ridiculous scramble

x2
U2 R L' U R' L D' // Xcross
y' U R L U R' L' // F2L-2 & 3
y R U' R' U R U' R' U2 F' L' U' L F // F2L-3 / EO
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL

Edit: 15.056 OH Average of 5.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 11.962 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B R
> OH, Ridiculous scramble
> 
> x2
> ...



holy


----------



## Iggy (Sep 18, 2014)

EMI said:


> Hey, you beat my PB by .04



Wow really? I thought you were a lot faster :O



Bindedsa said:


> only 0.03 slower than my pb, seems like you've been practicing 3x3 a lot recently.



Yeah I've been doing a lot of 3x3 recently, especially when I'm bored 

Got this too:

6.65 U2 F2 R D2 U2 L' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R B' R U2 B2 R' F' D B 

Really easy F2L, COLL and an EPLL skip. 2nd best solve ever and 4th sub 7


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2014)

pyra mega and 5x5 in 2:42, had 49 second mega 
edit: mega and 5 in 2:26, doing mini guildfords challenge with chj on Skype so that is why I am doing such weird relay combos 
edit2:mega and 5 In 2:16.21, just on my own without chj solving too. On cam will upload for sure


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 18, 2014)

MULTIPLE PBS! YAY!
Colour Neutral AO100 : 18.36


Spoiler: Times



1. 15.77 
2. 19.70 
3. 15.61 
4. 21.48 
5. 17.37 
6. 18.03 
7. 20.27 
8. 17.42 
9. 17.69 
10. 23.94 
11. 14.60 
12. 18.33 
13. 18.08 
14. 23.13 
15. 19.82 
16. 17.02 
17. 17.50 
18. 22.23 
19. 18.36 
20. 19.99 
21. 21.28 
22. 20.79 
23. 24.24 
24. 20.89 
25. 16.07 
26. 17.13 
27. 18.40 
28. 17.60 
29. 18.11 
30. 23.06 
31. 19.52 
32. 15.30 
33. 19.51 
34. 15.90 
35. 19.14 
36. (12.42) 
37. 18.25 
38. 20.72 
39. (13.90) 
40. 15.56 
41. 15.22 
42. 17.81 
43. 20.51 
44. 22.57 
45. 18.83 
46. (25.42) 
47. 16.54 
48. 22.14 
49. 18.74 
50. 15.10 
51. 17.09 
52. 18.83 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 B' D B2 D' L F' R U' R' U' 
53. 21.95 L2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B U2 F2 D2 U L D B' D2 L D2 R' F2 R2 
54. 16.13 D' R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B D2 F2 U B2 D F L2 R' F U2 
55. 17.76 R' F B2 D' R2 L F' U2 L B2 D F2 U' D' F2 L2 D R2 L2 U' 
56. 23.24 B U F' R2 U R' U F2 B' R F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 
57. (13.89) U R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' D B2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 R' 
58. 16.04 D2 L B R F' U' F L' F' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F U2 D2 
59. (24.24) U2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R' F' D' R' D L2 U' R2 U2 R' 
60. 19.04 R2 U' F' R' U2 D R U' B' R' D2 F2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' 
61. 19.78 B L2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 B' D' B' D' R D' B L F2 R F2 
62. 17.50 U2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 B2 L F2 D2 B2 F R2 F' U' L' B' R2 B2 R' U 
63. 15.39 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R' B F' R' B2 L2 D2 U L' R' 
64. 15.51 L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' F2 U' L2 F D2 F' R F L R' F2 
65. 17.85 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 D R D' R2 F U2 B R D U2 R 
66. 20.46 B R2 F R2 F U2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 R D2 B F2 R D F2 L B' F 
67. 19.86 F' R' F2 U' B' D R F R B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 U 
68. (14.07) D F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U F' U' B R' D' R' U L2 F' D' 
69. 14.99 R2 F' R2 B2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 D B' D2 R B2 U B D B R' 
70. 14.86 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 L' U' L2 R F' L F2 U2 B2 R2 
71. 18.69 R' U2 F2 R U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L D2 L' D2 F' L R' B2 
72. (25.63) R2 B D2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' R D2 L F L' F2 U L R2 B 
73. 18.58 U F2 U R2 F2 D U' B2 U' L2 U' F' D B2 L R' B U' R2 D' R2 
74. 18.94 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F L' U' L2 B2 D2 L' B R2 F' 
75. 17.66 D L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F' L' D U R' D2 B' F2 D F 
76. 17.83 B L' F B U2 R' F R U L2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 L2 F2 
77. (28.27) D2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R' B' R F D' U L' D U2 F 
78. 14.73 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' B D U F' U' F2 U' B2 F 
79. 18.09 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U F' R2 U' B2 R B F U L R 
80. 18.01 B' L2 F R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B' R B' D U' R F' U2 B U' L' 
81. 17.13 R2 B L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 B' L' D B2 L' B2 D2 F' R2 B2 U' 
82. 19.33 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D R' B F D B L' U F2 
83. 16.48 D2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B F' U R' B2 U F' D2 
84. 20.70 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 U' F R F2 U R' U' 
85. 16.35 B2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R' F D2 L2 D B' D' L' D2 R2 
86. 21.79 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B L' R' F L2 U' R2 U B2 L 
87. 20.72 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' U' R2 B' L R F' U L2 U2 R F R2 
88. 16.45 D F' B2 R F R B2 D2 L B D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 
89. (24.39) R2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 B' F' R2 F' D' L B' L2 B' D F2 R U2 R2 
90. 16.85 L' F2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' F D' R U' L F R2 F 
91. 23.10 L' D2 F' R F2 B' U' B2 R' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 
92. (14.28) R2 U2 R2 F2 D U F2 R2 U B2 F R B' F2 R' F' L2 D R D' 
93. 17.46 F' R2 B F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' L D B2 R D' B L2 B F' 
94. 17.83 U' B2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U L2 R F2 R B L' D B R2 D2 
95. 14.61 L2 D L2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B R D2 F R2 B2 L D L2 U' 
96. 18.59 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B' F' L D' F' U' B2 D L2 
97. 15.24 F2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B' F' U L' D' U' F2 R2 B' F U L' 
98. 15.35 U2 F U2 B2 R2 L' D F B R' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 
99. 15.22 R D2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 F' D2 L F2 D R2 B' D2 L' D 
100. 14.75 L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L' U R' F D L' R U F2 U2



AO12 PB : 16.90 (Colour Neutral)


Spoiler: Times



1. (24.39) R2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 B' F' R2 F' D' L B' L2 B' D F2 R U2 R2 
2. 16.85 L' F2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' F D' R U' L F R2 F 
3. 23.10 L' D2 F' R F2 B' U' B2 R' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 
4. (14.28) R2 U2 R2 F2 D U F2 R2 U B2 F R B' F2 R' F' L2 D R D' 
5. 17.46 F' R2 B F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' L D B2 R D' B L2 B F' 
6. 17.83 U' B2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U L2 R F2 R B L' D B R2 D2 
7. 14.61 L2 D L2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B R D2 F R2 B2 L D L2 U' 
8. 18.59 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B' F' L D' F' U' B2 D L2 
9. 15.24 F2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B' F' U L' D' U' F2 R2 B' F U L' 
10. 15.35 U2 F U2 B2 R2 L' D F B R' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 
11. 15.22 R D2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 F' D2 L F2 D R2 B' D2 L' D 
12. 14.75 L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L' U R' F D L' R U F2 U2



PB AO5: 15.27 (Coloue Neutral, Did all 5 sides except White)


Spoiler: Times



1. (14.61) L2 D L2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B R D2 F R2 B2 L D L2 U' 
2. (18.59) L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B' F' L D' F' U' B2 D L2 
3. 15.24 F2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B' F' U L' D' U' F2 R2 B' F U L' 
4. 15.35 U2 F U2 B2 R2 L' D F B R' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 
5. 15.22 R D2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 F' D2 L F2 D R2 B' D2 L' D


----------



## imvelox (Sep 18, 2014)

OH MY GOD

1:37.92 6x6 SINGLE

About 1:23 redux, OLL skip and U perm!! 
This is my PB by 10 seconds lol


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 18, 2014)

3.555 pyra avg12!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 18, 2014)

imvelox said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> 1:37.92 6x6 SINGLE
> 
> ...



Wat


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 18, 2014)

imvelox said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> 1:37.92 6x6 SINGLE
> 
> ...


wuuut sweet! Sub WR!


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 18, 2014)

imvelox said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> 1:37.92 6x6 SINGLE
> 
> ...


Impressive! 

My accomplishment: Skewb PB's
5.95 ao5, 6.92 ao12, 7.63 ao50, 7.85 ao100
finally sub-8


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2014)

imvelox said:


> OLL skip and U perm!!


mats-ia furlan

7. 2:11.64 L Lw2 R2 Fw' Dw2 F2 B' Dw' D B Dw2 D' Fw2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 Dw D' Lw2 F B2 L Fw Uw' Lw' Dw2 Lw' B' L' Lw B' Uw2 Dw2 D2 B' L' Bw2 B Uw' L' Lw R' D2 Bw2 R2 Fw' Uw Rw R2 F R D R' Dw' D' R Fw B2 U' R
centres+xx-cross in 1:15, finished edge pairing by 1:50, failed 3x3 stage. At least 2:13.17 - 2:20.00 - 2:11.64 is PB Mo3 (2:14.94)...
E: Best average of 5: 2:17.51
5-9 - 2:13.17 2:20.00 (2:11.64) 2:19.37 (2:25.26)


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 18, 2014)

5x5x5

(2:21.12), 1:52.44, (1:47.45), 1:56.67, 1:53.21 = 1:54.11
considering I don't get sub-2 singles all that often, this surprised me 
also 2:02.22 ao12



TDM said:


> 7. 2:11.64 L Lw2 R2 Fw' Dw2 F2 B' Dw' D B Dw2 D' Fw2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 Dw D' Lw2 F B2 L Fw Uw' Lw' Dw2 Lw' B' L' Lw B' Uw2 Dw2 D2 B' L' Bw2 B Uw' L' Lw R' D2 Bw2 R2 Fw' Uw Rw R2 F R D R' Dw' D' R Fw B2 U' R
> centres+xx-cross in 1:15, finished edge pairing by 1:50, failed 3x3 stage. At least 2:13.17 - 2:20.00 - 2:11.64 is PB Mo3 (2:14.94)...
> E: Best average of 5: 2:17.51
> 5-9 - 2:13.17 2:20.00 (2:11.64) 2:19.37 (2:25.26)


 35s for l4e seems like more of a fail than a 20s 3x3x3 stage...


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 19, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 35s for l4e seems like more of a fail than a 20s 3x3x3 stage...



Well its 20s for 2 f2l pairs and LL.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)

Rubik's Speedcube:

Average of 5: 8.86
1. (7.90) U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F R' U L2 D' R F2 L F2 R2
2. 8.27 R' U L2 F' U F U2 L U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2
3. (10.77) D2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F' L B2 D R
4. 10.37 U' L D2 B U2 L' D' R' D' L B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2
5. 7.94 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 U2 L' B R F2 U F2 D2 B D' L' R


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 19, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scramble: U R B R U' R' U' B 

-y' x inspection.
-See 2 move layer. 
-Able to look ahead and see after layer will be hedge with opposite center to corner colour on one side.
-Notice I can cancel 1 move of hedge. 
-Realize r 'R r can solve hedge. (Notation if you don't understand)
-Inspection up
-Execute
-Trying to look ahead..
-Skip! Skewb solved!
-**** pants!
-Come SMASHING down on timer.
-Skewb PB: 1.17 !! 

Too bad I am too much of a nub to have been able to tell that it was a definitely a skip. Would have been faster. Second try was expecting skip was 0.68. 
I saw the opp center to edge colours but I figure I wouldn't get a skip. Too many DNFs from premature timer stops thinking I saw a skip for one face.


EDIT: Ao5 PB 5.29 Ao12 6.85
EDIT #2: Ao50 7.60


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 19, 2014)

7.57 OH single

11.12 OH avg5

Beat PBs by a ton. Now if only I had the time for an avg100...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 19, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 7.57 OH single
> 
> 11.12 OH avg5
> 
> Beat PBs by a ton. Now if only I had the time for an avg100...



Unreal. Dat single. Reconstruct?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Rubik's Speedcube:
> 
> Average of 5: 8.86
> 1. (7.90) U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F R' U L2 D' R F2 L F2 R2
> ...



I got one today too, had a 10.3x average.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 19, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Unreal. Dat single. Reconstruct?



7.57

L2 U' D B' U F2 L D2 F' L' B2 D L2 F' U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L B' U2 D' F2 L2
[8:37:10 PM] Keaton Ellis: z2 y'
[8:37:26 PM] Keaton Ellis: R' D R U' L
[8:37:47 PM] Keaton Ellis: R' U R U2 R' U R
[8:37:53 PM | Edited 8:38:27 PM] Keaton Ellis: U L' U L U L' U L U' L U L2 U L
[8:38:43 PM] Keaton Ellis: U' R U2 R' y' U
[8:38:52 PM] Keaton Ellis: R' U' R
[8:39:00 PM] Keaton Ellis: U' Fat-Sune
[8:39:02 PM] Keaton Ellis: U'

5.68 TPS

Not bad.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 19, 2014)

yeee

Average of 5: 7.45
1. (5.64) R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' D L R' D' U2 B D2 
2. 8.30 D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R F2 D L' B' D' F2 U L2 D' B' F2 
3. (9.18) L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 L' D R D2 F' R' B2 U L2 B 
4. 6.83 U B D2 F' U' R' U' R B D2 L2 U D B2 U L2 F2 R2 D F2 
5. 7.23 D2 F2 L2 R B2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B D' U' R2 B2 F' D2 U' L2 R 

the 5:

x2 U' R' F R2 D U F2 L2
U' R U' R' L U2 L'
R' U2 R U y' R U R'
y R U' R' U R U R'
U' y R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R' U2 F R U R' U' F2 U2 F R 
U' L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U D

60/5.64= 10.63 TPS


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2014)

6.80 real cube, not PB but nice

U2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' F U' F D' L R U' R2


Spoiler



cross: x2 L D R2 B2 D F'
F2L1: y R U R' U' y R U' R'
F2L2+3: y' D R U2 R' D'
F2L4: y' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
LL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 19, 2014)

First sub-20 on Square-1!

(19.46) (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 35s for l4e seems like more of a fail than a 20s 3x3x3 stage...


It's L6E, not L4E  Actually I think it was L7E, because I make a 4x4x5 first, not really an XX-cross. But I do solve the cross edge after finishing the 4x4x5.
But 35 seconds for edges does sound very slow now you say that... that means each set of 8-10 moves (insert tredge, slice, insert other tredge, slice back) takes five seconds, or a little less than 2 TPS.
(can't be as bad as my centres though... nothing can be as bad as my centres. except maybe my cross edges)


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> It's L6E, not L4E  Actually I think it was L7E, because I make a 4x4x5 first, not really an XX-cross. But I do solve the cross edge after finishing the 4x4x5.
> But 35 seconds for edges does sound very slow now you say that... that means each set of 8-10 moves (insert tredge, slice, insert other tredge, slice back) takes five seconds, or a little less than 2 TPS.
> (can't be as bad as my centres though... nothing can be as bad as my centres. except maybe my cross edges)


Ah, I see. I assumed standard yau5 
And dw about it, my centres and cross are slow too (I average around 2:05, and my cross and centres tend to take like 1:00-1:05...)

EDIT: had a productive cubing morning
1:40.47 5x5x5 single, 2:01.55 ao12
5.54 skewb ao5
5.89 pyra ao12, first sub-6


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Ah, I see. I assumed standard yau5
> And dw about it, my centres and cross are slow too (I average around 2:05, and my cross and centres tend to take like 1:00-1:05...)


Nah, I can't do Yau or Yau5 on 5x5. I literally can't do the centres without commutators. I use Hoya5. Except I don't like Hoya cross edges - lookahead is almost impossible. Unless I turn at about 1 TPS. I sometimes look around the entire cube twice before I see the third edge piece I'm looking for. I only use it because I'm trying to find a fast way of reaching a 4x4x5 being solved, and I only know of OBLBL, Hoya5 and Yau5 to do this. I average 2:30 with Hoya5 and 3:00 with OBLBL, so I use Hoya5.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)

6.95 full step 3x3 on Rubik's Speedcube:

U R' D B' R' L' U R D' F' R F2 L B2 D2 B2 L U2 L B2 U2 

solution ended with Fruf oll + r2 f2 G-perm if anyone wants to reconstruct (orange btw)
I also inserted the last pair weird iirc (no rotation thing)


----------



## EMI (Sep 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 6.95 full step 3x3 on Rubik's Speedcube:
> 
> U R' D B' R' L' U R D' F' R F2 L B2 D2 B2 L U2 L B2 U2
> 
> ...



z' D' R' y' R' U' R' F D'
U L' U2 L2 U L'
y' U L U L' U2 y L' U L F R' F' R


----------



## imvelox (Sep 19, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.24
1. 8.87 B L2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U F' R' D' R2 B2 L B R U2 
2. 8.57 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' B' F D' B' R D' B' U2 R' U 
3. (13.46) F2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 F2 L F' R2 U R' U R D' B 
4. (8.40) L' D' F2 R D F' D R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 
5. 10.28 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B L F2 U' B D' B D' F2 U'


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

Accidentally borrowed my friend's AoSu

Best average of 5: 52.69
42-46 - (51.25) 52.35 (1:01.01) 53.56 52.15

53. 47.18 U' F' Fw' U2 Rw2 D' L Fw L2 D R' Uw L' Uw L2 R' Fw2 L' R B' U F2 Uw' L2 U' D' Rw B2 Uw' Rw Fw2 R' B R U' R2 B D2 Fw2 R'
54. 55.17 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 D' Rw Uw B Uw F D' L2 F2 B L' Rw2 B2 R U Uw' D L Fw Rw2 R2 Fw B' Uw' Fw2 U' D L' Rw2 R2 B2 L2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R2
55. 51.53 B2 Uw L2 U2 Uw' D2 Fw R2 D' Fw2 U2 F D2 Rw' R' F2 Fw B' Rw' D2 F' R2 Fw' D L' Fw2 R Uw R' F2 B' Uw' D2 Fw2 B' R' D F' R' B2

51.29 Mo3

Best average of 12: 54.53
37-48 - 52.80 51.48 55.08 57.87 (1:01.27) (51.25) 52.35 1:01.01 53.56 52.15 53.75 55.27

yay
71. 46.18 Fw Uw F' Fw' Rw' U D R B2 U' Rw' B2 U2 F' Fw2 D2 Rw F Fw' L' R' F B L2 F L' D R2 D R Fw2 D2 R B2 L Uw F2 Fw' U2 D2
pb single by 0.99, edges were a bit lucky though


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 19, 2014)

1:07.421 5x5 single! Finally another sub 1:10! It'll be good practice until my moyu comes.

Edit: Doing 4x4 now, last layer by 23, double parity, give up and get a 33. GOD DANMIT DOUBLE PARITY!


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> yay
> 71. 46.18 Fw Uw F' Fw' Rw' U D R B2 U' Rw' B2 U2 F' Fw2 D2 Rw F Fw' L' R' F B L2 F L' D R2 D R Fw2 D2 R B2 L Uw F2 Fw' U2 D2
> pb single by 0.99, edges were a bit lucky though


100. 42.47 Uw L' B2 Rw2 R2 D' F' U2 D2 F2 Uw' D' R B2 Uw D B' Uw' L2 B2 L2 Uw' R Uw Fw B Uw D2 F Rw' U' Uw Rw' D B D2 F2 B Uw' D'
Not even slightly lucky, except the lack of parity. Good way to finish the Ao100... (which was 57.21, PB by a lot because it's my first 4x4 Ao100 since December, and also it's on an Aosu)

Best average of 5: 51.44
98-102 - 48.07 (58.28) (42.47) 55.44 50.82

last three are 49.58 Mo3

also 57.12 Ao100


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 19, 2014)

Clock:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.02
worst time: 14.34

current mo3: 8.55 (σ = 1.09)
best mo3: 7.34 (σ = 0.75)

current avg5: 8.53 (σ = 0.43)
best avg5: 7.50 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 8.55 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.55)

current avg50: 8.74 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 8.73 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.87 (σ = 0.67)
best avg100: 8.87 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 8.87 (σ = 0.67)
session mean: 8.88

Feels good man.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)

EMI said:


> z' D' R' y' R' U' R' F D'
> U L' U2 L2 U L'
> y' U L U L' U2 y L' U L F R' F' R



Cool, thanks


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 7.57 OH single
> 
> 11.12 OH avg5
> 
> Beat PBs by a ton. Now if only I had the time for an avg100...


Very nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2014)

Rubik's Speedcube:

best avg12: 9.21 (σ = 0.83)
best avg50: 9.99 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 10.13 (σ = 1.02)

also: 
7.20 L F' D R' B2 R L2 F' L' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 
z y
U' F R' D' R' D'
y' U L' U L U' L U L'
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U' R' U' y' U R U' R'
y R U' R'
r U R' U R U2 r'
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

59 moves / 7.20 seconds = 8.19 tps


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 20, 2014)

Skewb Ao100 PB: 7.71


----------



## Cale S (Sep 20, 2014)

2x2 match the scramble with feet average of 5 - 2:43.65
2:18.26+, (DNF), 2:40.75, 2:42.55+, (2:47.65+)

That was not fun at all

skewb with one foot average of 5 - 1:42.33
1:51.35+, 1:39.43+, (2:18.99+), (1:30.55+), 1:36.22+

Actually not much harder than skewb with two feet


----------



## Chree (Sep 20, 2014)

I love the Aochuang so friggin much... Opening Ao25 yielded all new PBs (except single)

Single: 1:43.08 (+3.58)
Ao5: 1:51.43 (-5.43)
Ao12: 1:56.27 (-3.01)
A025: 1:59.27 (-3.33)

It would be better if I didn't get as many pops and locks as I did. Still getting used to it. Might tighten the thing even more than I already did and see what that does for me.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 20, 2014)

First counting 7 
Average of 5: 8.88
1. 8.58 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 R F R' U L' B' F' D2 B' 
2. (11.41) U' R L U2 D F' D2 R B L' U' B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U 
3. 10.13 B2 F2 D R2 D U2 B2 D' U F2 L2 R' B' F U R F L2 D' U2 R2 
4. (7.73) L2 B F U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F L' B R D' F' D R2 D2 L' F2 
5. 7.94 R B' D2 B2 L' D L D' R F' R2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 F D2 R2 U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 20, 2014)

Beat my oldest pb twice in the same AO12, OH single.
First was a 10.910 with an EOcross and R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R' with AUFs.
Second was 10.714 with Meh F2L, and Sledgehammer LLskip, I saw the block and knew I might get the PLL skip as well.
Also, 16.38 Average of 12.

Edit:
OH mean of 100: 17.499, even better I'm using ZBLL on 90% of my solves with very little issues. 

Also, does anyone have something reasonable for this case, that last one looks okay, but it's a little long.

Edit: 17.301 mean of 100, rolled both 10's so I think this is as low I'll get today.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2014)

10.72 official 3x3 average. Placed me first at the competition!  Still no sub 10 though, my best single was 10.02 -_-

Also got these official PBs:
32.31 3BLD NR single
1:45.70 5x5 average, 1:39.19 single (placed me first, wat)
3.14 2x2 average, 2.28 single


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 20, 2014)

For some reason I did a 7x7 avg50...

best time: 3:25.84

best mo3: 3:30.77
3:25.84, 3:40.42, 3:26.04

best avg5: 3:37.64 
(3:55.06), (3:25.84), 3:40.42, 3:26.04, 3:46.46

best avg12: 3:44.64 
best avg50: 3:47.40 

all pbs except single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 20, 2014)

Never thought I would see this happen.

I did 71 solves:

Best AO12: 8.82
Best AO50: 8.81.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 10.72 official 3x3 average. Placed me first at the competition!  Still no sub 10 though, my best single was 10.02 -_-
> 
> Also got these official PBs:
> 32.31 3BLD NR single
> ...



GJ for the good results and for winning almost everything.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 20, 2014)

thats an accomplisment itself


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Never thought I would see this happen.
> 
> I did 71 solves:
> 
> ...



Inconsistency FTW?

EDIT: is this possible for ao5 and ao12?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 20, 2014)

8:19.684 2-7 relay! I feel like sub 8 is possible.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 20, 2014)

ZBLL no inspection practice:
92/100
Mean=4.345
Kind of slow but there was a few where I had to think for a while to recall the case and hopefully as I practice I'll get rid of those.


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Inconsistency FTW?
> 
> EDIT: is this possible for ao5 and ao12?



Yes.. Rare but possible.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yes.. Rare but possible.



I had that happen once. I got three 7s in an Ao12, but none of them were counting in an Ao5.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 20, 2014)

YEESSSS! Sub 30 single!

29.41, in the same Ao12 as a 50.02 solve...


----------



## imvelox (Sep 20, 2014)

2:42.76 7x7 mo3 on cam

Upload?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 20, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 8:19.684 2-7 relay! I feel like sub 8 is possible.



Just tried it and got 8:14.41 

edit: 2:13.90 6x6 pb single


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 20, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 8:19.684 2-7 relay! I feel like sub 8 is possible.



Ya it is. Just look at this video of Hays and Zemdegs around 6:17 mins. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrL5qXJVRUY


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> ZBLL no inspection practice:
> 92/100
> Mean=4.345
> Kind of slow but there was a few where I had to think for a while to recall the case and hopefully as I practice I'll get rid of those.


Now that's what I'm talking about <3



imvelox said:


> 2:42.76 7x7 mo3 on cam
> 
> Upload?


Yes!

EDIT: an accomplishment

5x5x5
(1:50.36), 1:52.21, 1:56.89+, (2:01.24), 1:52.09 = 1:53.73 ao5
(1:50.36), 1:52.21, 1:56.89+, 2:01.24, 1:52.09, 1:53.56, 2:02.73, (2:29.68), 1:59.15, 2:07.01, 1:59.57, 2:01.78 = 1:58.62 ao12

finally past 2 minutes


----------



## GG (Sep 20, 2014)

13.82 avg5 on cam!!


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-20
avg of 5: 1:03.76

Time List:
1. (54.54) D2 U Dw R Dw L' Lw D Uw' B2 Rw' Uw B Lw' L2 Dw2 R' F' R Lw' U Dw D Lw D2 Uw B2 Fw' F' Lw2 B2 R' Dw Lw2 Dw Lw Uw2 B Uw B2 Bw' Rw2 U Uw2 Fw Dw Rw2 U' R' Lw2 F2 B2 R2 Bw2 B' F L2 Uw2 U D2 
2. 1:02.89 F2 R2 Uw' L Lw D2 Dw2 U' Rw Dw L Rw F Dw2 Fw2 F' Rw' Lw R2 Fw2 D Lw L Dw Lw' Bw2 U' Lw Dw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Dw2 U2 R2 L Dw Uw' D Lw' L2 Rw' Fw2 U Lw' Bw' U2 D' F2 U Fw Dw Bw' L B2 Dw2 Lw' B L' Fw 
3. 1:07.39 B' Lw2 D Bw2 U2 Uw2 Rw B' Uw B2 F' Rw2 D' Bw' B U2 L R Dw U L' Rw2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 D B Bw Dw2 R2 Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw2 L' Bw' Rw F R' Dw2 Rw Lw2 B' L2 F2 Lw U' Uw' D' Lw2 Rw F' Rw D' Fw Uw2 Dw2 Lw D2 Dw 
4. 1:01.02 D2 Lw2 Uw2 F' L' Rw' D Lw Uw L' U' F2 Fw' Dw2 U' D2 Uw' F2 Uw F' Uw2 Bw2 U2 Rw' R Lw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L' U2 Uw L2 R2 Rw' Lw' F2 R D Fw R2 B D2 Fw2 R' Fw Uw2 Lw' F2 B2 D2 Dw' L2 U' Rw2 F2 L' Rw2 Fw F2 
5. (1:11.14) Rw B2 Bw2 L' Dw U2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 F U2 R' B2 Dw R Fw2 B' U' R2 Bw Rw U' Uw' F' L' Bw' U' D2 B' D2 B' U' Bw' U R Dw U Rw' F2 Uw Fw2 B Bw R U2 Uw' Fw' B' D' Uw2 R Lw Uw B D2 Bw R' Lw2 D B2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 20, 2014)

11.03 Corner twist DNF. P iss off Aolong! Would have been 2nd fastest solve.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 20, 2014)

Solid...

Average of 12: 7.59
1. (6.15) D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 B' U' F' U L D L B U' L' R' 
2. 8.14 D2 L' F2 R' F2 U R' F D L U R2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 B2 D' 
3. (8.59) L D R' L2 F' B2 R L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 
4. 7.37 R2 D2 R U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F L2 D2 R' D' B' L2 U2 R2 
5. 7.42 U2 B R L2 D B' L2 U B L F2 U2 D2 R' U2 R F2 L' U2 L 
6. 8.12 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' R' B2 L' D' F2 D2 F' L F2 R 
7. 7.67 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B' D2 B R U R2 D2 F' D' U 
8. 7.93 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' F U2 L' B R' B F R F D U2 F' 
9. 6.84 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' L' D' B' L2 F D' R 
10. 8.56 U2 D' F' B2 R B' U' F L' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 
11. 6.92 D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' U' B' L' D2 L' B U' L' 
12. 6.91 F2 R' U F' D' R' F2 L B' D R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 U2 L' U2


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2014)

wat

Best average of 5: 51.11
7-11 - 48.22 51.31 (46.89) (58.10) 53.80
first three are 48.81 Mo3


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 20, 2014)

stupid lockups

(1:00.26) D2 B2 Lw R' Fw D Bw' B L2 Lw' U Lw D Bw L2 D Bw2 R Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' Dw' R F2 L U' Uw Dw Fw L D Rw' U2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 L Uw' B' F' Bw2 Dw Fw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 D F Bw Uw R2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw' R L2 F' U2 

ll was M' U M U2 M' U M

Edit: what the what

Mean of 3: 1:02.97
1. 1:08.80 B Fw2 R' Uw' L' Lw Fw U Uw' Rw Dw' B Rw2 R2 F U' Uw2 R2 U2 Uw' B F2 Dw F R' L2 Bw' D' Fw2 R Uw' Rw' Lw' Uw' L Uw2 Bw2 R2 D2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' D2 R Rw' B D R2 Bw U Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 U B2 Dw2 F Rw2 
2. 1:00.26 D2 B2 Lw R' Fw D Bw' B L2 Lw' U Lw D Bw L2 D Bw2 R Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' Dw' R F2 L U' Uw Dw Fw L D Rw' U2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 L Uw' B' F' Bw2 Dw Fw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 D F Bw Uw R2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw' R L2 F' U2 
3. 59.84 B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw Lw' L2 F Dw2 Rw F2 Dw2 Rw Uw' U2 Lw' Uw2 Dw' L Uw2 D Fw2 Bw Uw' U2 Bw' Dw Bw' R Fw' Uw2 F U2 Fw R' D' L Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 R' F2 L' F' R2 Dw B' L2 U2 Bw Fw' L2 Fw2 D2 U' Rw' Uw'

Double Edit: what the actual ****

*Average of 5: 1:03.16*
1. 1:00.26 D2 B2 Lw R' Fw D Bw' B L2 Lw' U Lw D Bw L2 D Bw2 R Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' Dw' R F2 L U' Uw Dw Fw L D Rw' U2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 L Uw' B' F' Bw2 Dw Fw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 D F Bw Uw R2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw' R L2 F' U2 
2. (59.84) B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw Lw' L2 F Dw2 Rw F2 Dw2 Rw Uw' U2 Lw' Uw2 Dw' L Uw2 D Fw2 Bw Uw' U2 Bw' Dw Bw' R Fw' Uw2 F U2 Fw R' D' L Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 R' F2 L' F' R2 Dw B' L2 U2 Bw Fw' L2 Fw2 D2 U' Rw' Uw' 
3. (1:25.71) B' Dw2 D2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 D' R Dw2 L Lw2 Bw2 R2 Lw2 L D2 B U' Lw' U' D2 B' Lw R2 F' Lw Uw' U2 Lw2 F' Fw' Uw2 R2 Lw2 D2 Rw' R2 U' Lw Uw2 Rw' L F B2 Lw2 D2 F D Uw B Dw B2 R2 Lw' U Rw Fw Lw2 U' B 
4. 1:00.98 Dw2 Lw Uw2 R' Rw2 Dw' Lw F L B' D2 L2 Uw Dw' Rw Fw' B' Dw2 L2 Fw Lw B' F2 Rw Uw2 Fw U2 Rw R Lw' Dw' D2 Uw Bw F R2 L2 F' Lw' Uw2 U' Bw Fw2 Rw' Bw2 R Dw R F2 D Lw Uw2 U D R' B2 Rw' R F2 Uw 
5. 1:08.25 Fw' Bw L2 Uw D2 Lw U' Uw2 Rw Bw2 B' Dw L2 Rw2 Fw Bw' Rw' R2 F Uw2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Bw2 Dw2 R Dw' D2 Rw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw D2 Bw2 D' F' U' F' Rw2 R Uw2 F2 Uw' L2 F' Dw Rw L2 Fw Dw F' Lw' Dw' Rw Uw' R' F' Bw D F' 

I don't suck at 5x5


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 20, 2014)

Sub 10 in a comp! 11.77 8.89 9.43 9.89 8.99 = 9.44
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=632&compid=35


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 21, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Never thought I would see this happen.
> 
> I did 71 solves:
> 
> ...



haha that's funny.



guysensei1 said:


> Inconsistency FTW?
> 
> EDIT: is this possible for ao5 and ao12?



yeah... I get that all the time...


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 21, 2014)

Wat. PBs freaking smashed today.

15.71 Ao5
16.69 Ao12
18.77 non-rolling Ao100
18.48 rolling Ao100 (across sessions, but I still count it)
11.52 fullstep NL single. F2L and cross just flowed really nicely, and so did LL. First 11 lol, after getting that 10. It's also a TPS PB, 5.56.

Funny enough, my Ao12 PB beat my previous Ao5 PB, and my Ao100 PB was .5 away from my previous Ao12 PB. Honestly, just to reflect, if I learned those last 4 PLLs, I would probably be more consistent.

And another thing I noticed- my TPS is kind of ridiculous for an 18-19 second average. I'll reach 5-6 TPS during F2L sometimes, but the pauses and rotations bring that number down. It's still fairly smooth, however. Now that my lookahead is getting better, I think I need to work on eliminating those awkward turns and rotations in between pairs.

And smashed my 4x4 single PB, I have no clue how it happened. 1:13, previous was 1:17. And guess what- it was double parity, with no parity tricks or anything. L8E weren't particularly lucky either.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 21, 2014)

And I no longer care about my 2x2 single. Single PB: 0.45

Scramble: U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U'


----------



## GG (Sep 21, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> And I no longer care about my 2x2 single. Single PB: 0.45
> 
> Scramble: U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U'



Reconstruction
z' y2 // inspection
R U R' U' // 1LBL (one look both layers)

4/0.45 = ~9 tps


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 21, 2014)

GG said:


> Reconstruction
> z' y2 // inspection
> R U R' U' // 1LBL (one look both layers)
> 
> 4/0.45 = ~9 tps



Cool. Keyboard however. Probs would have been like 1 sec stackmat lol


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 21, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> And I no longer care about my 2x2 single. Single PB: 0.45
> 
> Scramble: U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R' U'


Waaat .202

(I like U R U' R' better, I've done that x3 in .55 lol so this was actually bad)

this is on an iPad timer btw, also tried a bunch of times and got .128


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Sep 21, 2014)

(12.518) R2 F' R' D F2 L U' D2 L D' F2 U2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F2 B' (I average around 18-19 seconds)

Wow. I got a complete LL skip on this solve, and that's only the second one that I've gotten. Also it's my second fastest solve ever...it's to bad the f2l sucked...


----------



## Julian (Sep 21, 2014)

9.91 ao50, c'mon ao100


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 21, 2014)

Julian said:


> 9.91 ao50, c'mon ao100



GOGOGO


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Just started playing with skewb...*

wat

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-21
avg of 5: 16.022

Time List:
1. (26.104) B U' L B U L' R' U L 
2. 14.177 L U B U' B' U R L 
3. (13.107) R' L' B' R B' L' B U' 
4. 19.441 R' L' R L R U' R' B R 
5. 14.449 U' B' U B L R' U' R' L

I practised for 3 days


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 21, 2014)

Noice. Skewb is fun. Keep solving that skewb yo!


----------



## Chree (Sep 21, 2014)

Guys... the AoChuang is really, really good.

First ever attempt at a 5x5 Ao100. Took just over 5 hours to finish.

1/5/12/100: 1:44.43, 1:49.91 (PB), 1:53.93 (PB), 1:59.62.

Edit: around solve #70 I was getting light headed and loopy. Probably should a had a sandwich.


----------



## Julian (Sep 21, 2014)

10.16 ao100. Getting there.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 21, 2014)

The ones in bold have yellow solved and a sune cll case. I don't know full cll tho...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-21
avg of 12: 3.73

Time List:
1. 2.52 U2 F' R U R2 U F' U R' 
*2. 3.10 R F' U' F U2 F R2 F' U* 
3. (5.72) F R' U2 R' F2 R F U' R' 
4. 3.81 R' F R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' 
5. 3.77 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R' U' 
6. 4.77 R F' R' U R2 F' R' U2 R2 
7. 3.09 U F2 U R2 F' R F R U' 
8. 3.01 F2 R F U2 F U2 R2 U' R2 
9. 3.46 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U' F' R U' 
10. 5.07 F2 U2 R F U F' U' F R 
*11. (2.45) R2 F R F2 U F2 R' F' R2 U* 
12. 4.76 R2 U R' F' R F2 U F U'


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 21, 2014)

It seems that I get 16 sec averages quite frequently these days. Will do and AO100 after my gans arrives


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2014)

Chree said:


> Guys... the AoChuang is really, really good.
> 
> First ever attempt at a 5x5 Ao100. Took just over 5 hours to finish.


What did you average with your previous cube (and what was it)?


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 21, 2014)

I am finally sub 20.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 21, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I am finally sub 20.



Good job!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 21, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I am finally sub 20.


I would appreciate a video  And Congratzzz!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 21, 2014)

AVG OF 100 CN : 18.54
Improving at a steady rate 



Spoiler: Times



1. 19.34 
2. 18.28 
3. 21.85 
4. 18.32 
5. 19.27 
6. 19.10 
7. (22.78) 
8. 16.48 
9. 17.35 
10. 21.93 
11. 21.17 
12. 19.12 
13. 15.43 
14. 17.50 
15. 16.69 
16. 18.14 
17. 16.46 
18. 16.83 
19. 17.16 
20. 15.72 
21. 14.60 
22. 20.17 
23. 17.62 
24. (12.99) 
25. 18.00 
26. 18.46 
27. (13.46) R' D2 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 D' B' F2 D R F' L2 D2 F2 L' 
28. 19.70 B L2 F' R2 F' L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 U' R' D F' L2 R' F' D2 R 
29. 15.77 U R2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R B L2 B2 U' B' D2 F' U2 F 
30. 18.26 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U' B' F2 R' U F L' R' F' 
31. 15.12 F' U' F' B2 D R' F' B L' D R' F2 R B2 L U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 
32. 18.27 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 R F' L2 F2 D2 L' F D' R' B' 
33. 18.95 L' B' L' F' U2 D' L F L U2 B D2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 B R2 
34. 18.94 D2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 F U2 B R B U L B' R2 F' L2 D' R 
35. 17.19 U R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L' D U R D2 B' L2 R D' U 
36. 15.28 D L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 B' L' R' U L' U2 B2 F' D2 F 
37. 19.67 L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 B F2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R' U2 F L2 U B2 
38. 15.76 U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 F' U L2 F' L2 B U B' R' D' 
39. 15.22 D2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 U B' R' B R B D' F' R2 U' 
40. 19.93 U2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 R F2 L2 R' U2 F' R2 D B' R2 B2 L B2 D 
41. 21.76 L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 F D2 B2 L2 D' L R' F L U' L R' B2 U 
42. 21.83 R2 U2 L' R' F2 L D2 R2 D' F D F' U B2 L2 U' L' R2 
43. 20.48 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F D U2 L' F' R' B' L2 B' F 
44. 14.78 R2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 B' L U' R2 U2 R' D2 B' D2 B D2 
45. (13.56) R2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' D L' B2 D F' L2 U2 B D2 L' 
46. 19.91 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 R' B L F' D2 U L2 U2 L U 
47. (28.97) F2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 U R F2 D' F' L B L' R F' 
48. 20.33 U2 R2 F' U' F' B L2 U D2 L F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U' 
49. 17.71 D' U' F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 U B2 D F' R' D2 U' F R 
50. 19.78 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 B2 U2 L U2 B' R F2 D U' L2 F' U' 
51. 19.88 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B R D' R2 U2 L2 B' D2 U F' 
52. 16.85 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B F2 L U' B' U L' D' L B2 R2 
53. 18.47 U' L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' F D' U' L F U' F' L2 U2 R 
54. 21.32 R2 D' B2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' F U2 R' B D' B L' 
55. 18.74 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 L' U2 F R U' L' B' F2 R U2 
56. (22.86) L' F2 R' B2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 R' B2 F L' F2 U R' F R2 U2 L' 
57. 16.92 F' L D F D' L U' L B' D2 L B2 R U2 L2 B2 R F2 L F2 
58. 17.53 F' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 L U L' D B U' R' B' L' B' 
59. 20.05 R' U2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' D L' B2 D B R2 D F' U' L2 
60. 16.28 L' B D' F L' D' B2 U' B' L U D' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 L2 D R2 
61. 20.86 D2 U B2 L2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 R U R F U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' 
62. 18.99 L2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' F D U2 B' L2 D L' D R' U' 
63. 17.51 U L D' F R U' F2 D2 L U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 
64. 15.05 B' L2 F R2 B D2 F L2 B' L2 B2 D R U' B R D' U B' L F' 
65. 19.02 R2 U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F2 U B L' F L2 D' U' R F D' 
66. 20.30 L B' R2 F2 B' R U D' R' F' B2 U' D2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 D 
67. 17.90 L' D2 F' B' D B2 U' R2 L' B R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 R B2 
68. 18.51 F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D U2 L2 U2 B L D2 L2 F U' B' R U' L' R' 
69. 19.14 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U' B' D2 U2 R' U' B2 U' L' U L2 D 
70. 14.86 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' B2 L' F2 D L' R F' D' 
71. (25.59) D R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R' U' B2 D R' U' R2 B' F D' B 
72. 16.92 R F2 L B2 R' F2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 F' D' B2 R F D R2 F' U' F' 
73. 15.95 F2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' D' B2 L' U L F D U2 R2 U' 
74. 16.91 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D L U2 R D B D B D' B2 
75. 18.69 D' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R' B2 D' L B2 L R B F' R' B2 
76. 20.24 F' D F L D' F U F R' B' U' F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' 
77. 18.96 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L D B F' D F' D U' B2 R2 
78. 16.40 U2 B R2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F' U' R' D2 L2 B' D2 L U' L' F 
79. 21.44 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 B D2 B L2 B' L F U2 F2 L2 D' R B2 D2 U' 
80. (14.31) D B2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R' D2 L2 B L' F2 R' D R2 U 
81. 17.51 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' U L2 B2 R' D' U B' L' F2 
82. 18.11 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L F2 U R2 F R2 U2 F' R D2 
83. 18.46 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 U' F' D' R' F D2 L2 
84. 16.19 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B' L U F2 D U' L B2 U' B D 
85. 15.99 R2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 U B' R' D' L' R B2 L2 R2 B' 
86. 14.72 B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 R F' U2 F' L2 D' R F' U R2 U 
87. (14.51) F' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F R2 D' F D F2 U' F L' R U' R 
88. 17.47 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B' F R D2 F L' R F2 L2 
89. 15.22 D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F D2 F D2 F R' F L' R2 D2 B' U' R' B2 F' 
90. 14.56 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F L2 D2 L' R D' B U R 
91. (23.15) F2 R2 F2 D U R2 D R2 F2 U' F' D' R' D' F L' B2 U2 R2 U B' 
92. 16.38 R' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 L U L' R2 U' F L' U' B L B 
93. 19.95 R F2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 F2 D L D2 L' D2 R' B R U' 
94. 19.43 U L F' U' F2 U' L F' U R U' R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 
95. 19.42 U2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U F R2 U B' L2 R' F' L' D' R2 
96. 18.13 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 F R B2 D U' R' B F2 U2 R F2 
97. 18.81 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B R D' B R B2 L' D' U 
98. 21.74 D L2 F' D2 R F B R2 U' R' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 
99. 20.53 F2 L B2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 F' D B' F D U' R F L F2 
100. 16.50 R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R' B' F' L F2 L U B2 L' B2


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 21, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I am finally sub 20.


GJ!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 21, 2014)

1.48 2x2 solve with good TPS (lost scramble)

R U R'
F (R U R' U')*3 F' 

17 moves 
11.48 TPS


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 21, 2014)

2 mega's in a row, 1:46.67, the second mega was 45 seconds 

Edit: Watched the video back, it was 44 or 45, either way crazy

Edit again  I picked up the second mega at 1:01.93, pretty sure that makes it a 44.74.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 21, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> 1.48 2x2 solve with good TPS (lost scramble)
> 
> R U R'
> F (R U R' U')*3 F'
> ...



Very easy scramble, got 4.xx with it, even though I already knew the solution...


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 2 mega's in a row, 1:46.67, the second mega was 45 seconds
> 
> Edit: Watched the video back, it was 44 or 45, either way crazy


wat

46.15 4x4 single without two internal pieces

Apparently changing my turning style was a good idea.


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
21-Sep-2014 16:54:46 - 17:26:03

Mean: 12.61
Average: 12.60
Best time: 9.23
Median: 12.44
Worst time: 16.75
Standard deviation: 1.62

Best average of 5: 10.89
45-49 - 10.53 (16.75) (9.23) 10.03 12.10

Best average of 12: 11.69 *PB*
37-48 - 10.58 10.59 12.43 12.73 12.26 11.68 13.86 12.16 10.53 (16.75) (9.23) 10.03

1. 12.30 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 R B' U' R2 B' R2 L B F R
2. 12.04 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 B' U F' D2 R' B' D U R D
3. 10.55 D' U' R2 D R2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 U' B L D B2 R F' R' U2
4. 12.50 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B L' D2 B2 D' U L' B2 U2 B
5. 12.47 B2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R2 D2 B U2 R B' D R'
6. 13.11 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' R' L F D B D2 R2 D L D
7. 14.45 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' F2 L B F U' F2 U L D2 U2 L' F
8. 11.90 F2 L2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R L' B U' R U2 F' L2 U R2
9. 13.57 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 F' R L U' B' D2 L2 D' R2
10. 15.15 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' B R F2 D R L F' U' R L
11. 12.08 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' R' B D' L F' U' F D2 R F'
12. 10.04 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F' L U' R D2 F R' L2 F' R' U'
13. 14.20 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R' D2 F R' D U2 R F' U B' D2
14. 12.08 D' F2 R2 D R2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D2 F' U R' U2 L D' R L' U L'
15. 13.43 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 U F2 D R2 U L' D' L D2 B' R' U2 F D2 R
16. 12.23 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 U B' L' B' U F' D' U' R2 U
17. 11.48 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D' U2 B' U L2 F' D2 F R L D' L2 U'
18. 13.27 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R' L2 F2 D B' D B L' B L2
19. 12.59 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 B R2 D L B2 U2 B F' D' F L
20. 16.24 D B2 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B D' L' B U' F2 U L' B' F' D'
21. 13.84 L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B D' F' L' U' B2 L' U B' U2
22. 13.04 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 B' L D B U2 L2
23. 13.54 D' L2 D R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' R B F L2 U' F2 L' D' R L
24. 11.72 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 L F2 D' B R2 F L F' R2
25. 14.82 D' B2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B L' U' F D B U R B F2 U
26. 15.76 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R F' R F L U' F D U B' U
27. 14.96 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D' L' F' U B F' D R D2 F' R2 U
28. 11.12 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D F D' R' U2 R' D' B2 U' R2 B'
29. 11.69 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' F D2 F' L' B' R F L2 U2 L D2
30. 12.45 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' D' B' R B' D2 F2 D2 F2 R U'
31. 12.91 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U R' B R' D' F L2 B2 D L2 B' D2
32. 10.49 U' B2 D F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' R' D F U' R2 D2 B R F' R D2
33. 14.60 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D U' B' L' F R' U' F2 L U L U2 R2
34. 11.51 D F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R B F' L' B2 R2 D R D' L2
35. 11.19 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L U' F D' R' U B' F' U L2 U
36. 13.49 R2 U F2 D F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D2 F U L2 F' R' B2 U' L D B'
37. 10.58 U' R2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R D B2 L D F2 D2 L' F' R' U'
38. 10.59 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' U' B D' B U R' F R' U'
39. 12.43 U L2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U F2 R' F D2 R2 D L' U F2 L' F'
40. 12.73 D R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B' R L D L2 D' B' D' F' U'
41. 12.26 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R2 F' D L D' B2 R F2 U2 L D'
42. 11.68 U B2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 R F L' D B2 R2 L2 F' D' L D'
43. 13.86 L2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 D U2 F' R B2 L U' B' U2 R2 B2 R U'
44. 12.16 D L2 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L' B2 L' U2 L' U B' F2 L'
45. 10.53 B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L F' U' F' L B L' D R' B' U
46. 16.75 B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D B' D' R L2 F2 R2 U F' R'
47. 9.23 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 U' L D' B D R L' U' L' B' L' F L2
48. 10.03 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R B' F2 R B' F U' B L' F
49. 12.10 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F' D B L B R L2 U2 F' D'
50. 12.95 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' B' D' F U' R F' U2 F' D' F2 U'



E2: Best average of 12: 11.62
44-55 - 12.16 10.53 (16.75) (9.23) 10.03 12.10 12.95 14.50 11.21 10.37 10.50 11.85

12.74 Ao100.


----------



## GG (Sep 21, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I am finally sub 20.
> 
> 3x3 13.00/17.38/18.35/*20.34*



You'd expect someone who's "sub20" to have a sub20 avg100


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 21, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 2 mega's in a row, 1:46.67, the second mega was 45 seconds
> 
> Edit: Watched the video back, it was 44 or 45, either way crazy
> 
> Edit again  I picked up the second mega at 1:01.93, pretty sure that makes it a 44.74.



Holy moly. Stop making me want to learn Mega.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 21, 2014)

Got an easy cross which turned out to be an X-cross. Not too good with F2L, so it wasn't my PB. Scramble if you want to try it:

D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 D' U B' D L' D2 B U R B2 F.

I think if I re-do this a few times, I might get sub-25. Won't count as my PB though, of course.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 21, 2014)

The first 3x3 PB that I have broken in like 2 months 

ao12: 18.79, previous was 18.84


----------



## lucascube (Sep 21, 2014)

3x3 PB's:
7.982 ao50
8.133 ao100

Honorable mentions:
6.723 mo3
7.131 ao5
7.611 ao12


----------



## cashis (Sep 21, 2014)

first sub-20 ao5 the other day pretty stoked


----------



## kcl (Sep 21, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 3x3 PB's:
> 7.982 ao50
> 8.133 ao100
> 
> ...



wot


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 21, 2014)

Hell yes, took me long enough 

*Average of 12: 59.74*

1:00.47, (47.50), (1:06.99), 59.48, 1:01.96, 1:04.13, 1:00.30, 58.03, 55.36, 59.28, 58.49, 59.90 = 59.74


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 21, 2014)

I like 6x6

2:29.82, 2:33.15, 2:20.86= *2:27.94 mo3*


----------



## GG (Sep 21, 2014)

13.02 avg5
14.43 avg12
15.25 avg50

all pbs, all aolong, got it yesterday


----------



## EMI (Sep 21, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I like 6x6



... damn


----------



## Randomno (Sep 21, 2014)

25.03 is my new PB, so close to sub-25.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 21, 2014)

EMI said:


> ... damn



Damn at the times, or at me being completely insane for liking a stupid event?


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Rubik's Speedcube
Number of Times: 115
single: 10.83
ao5: 13.02
ao12: 13.80
mo100: 14.51


----------



## kcl (Sep 21, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Damn at the times, or at me being completely insane for liking a stupid event?



yes


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wot



Don't get me wrong, it's impressive and way faster than me, but considering his official average, my reaction was more like "oh, just that?".


----------



## CHJ (Sep 21, 2014)

Clock Ao25 PB: 8.88s (improved because sucking at feet atm and decided to clock even though its been dodgy recently)

best Ao5: 8.53, (6.65), (9.27), 7.49, 8.69 = 8.24
best Ao12: 8.53, (6.65), 9.27, 7.49, 8.69, (10.90), 7.61, 9.77, 9.99, 9.60, 6.77, 8.27 = 8.60

6.67, 8.38, 9.72, (11.00), 8.53, (6.65), 9.27, 7.49, 8.69, 10.90, 7.61, 9.77, 9.99, 9.60, 6.77, 8.27, 8.65, 9.16, 8.50, 9.27, 9.26, 8.24, 8.90, 8.65, 8.06


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 21, 2014)

Doing mini Guildford challenge with Rami (minus clock), best time: 2:04

Did 5x5+4x4 in about 1:29


----------



## timeless (Sep 21, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH Average of 5: 18.53
> 1. (13.93) R B' L D B' R2 B F2 U' L2 R U2 R F D F' D' F' L2 R B D B2 L2 B'
> 2. 18.22 B2 R' L F' B L2 F B' D L' B R' D' F D L U D' L D2 B' R B D L
> 3. 20.39 R' B' R' L F R' F2 B U R' L' U' F D' U2 L' R' D2 F2 B' D' B F U' F2
> ...



OH Average of 5: 17.95 first sub 18 ao5 oh
1. (14.28) F' R L' U' R' F' D' B2 U R' L2 U' B R2 D F' D L2 U2 F' L2 R' D' U2 R 
2. 20.19 L U F U L' B' R U2 L F2 U F' D2 L2 D2 R' D F U' B' D' B R L' U 
3. (20.46) L' B' U2 R2 L' B2 F' U R' F U' R L U2 D2 R B' L U2 R B2 L D2 F R 
4. 17.27 L2 R U2 D' L' B2 L2 R B' U' D' B2 D' U2 F2 B L' F U2 R D B' U2 L2 F' 
5. 16.38 L R' F L2 D' F B' R' D' L2 R' D2 F' D' R B2 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 L U2 R D2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 22, 2014)

3x3: 10.15 single, PB by .01, with a 2 second OLL recognition pause. Megafail at sub 10. 

4x4: 58.35 AO12.

6x6: Having never gotten a sub 3 single before this, (3:12.38, 2:53.70, 2:47.29) = 2:57.79 MO3.

7x7: 4:47.24 AO100.


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 22, 2014)

First sub-9!! (Rolled from an 8.99 )

Average of 12: 8.87
1. 8.46 D2 F' R F2 L' U2 D R' D2 F U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2
2. 8.76 U D' F R2 U' F' R' D2 L U' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2
3. 9.81 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 L U' B D L B' R B L' F'
4. (11.47) F U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 L D2 F D' R U L2 B R B'
5. 8.35 B D2 B R2 D2 B L2 F L2 F' L2 D L B2 U' L2 F' L2 R D2
6. 10.21 L2 F2 U' L' B' U R' D' R F R U2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2
7. 8.60 F2 L' U2 R U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' U2 F U2 L R2 U' R' F2 D L2 U'
8. 7.25 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R' B' U' L' D2 U F D2 L2 R2
9. 8.57 F2 L2 D L2 D F2 D' U2 B2 D L2 F D2 R2 D' B L' D L2 B2 U
10. 8.86 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F D' U B' L B L B2 D2 F2
11. 9.85 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' U' B D L' D2 F U2 B L2 R2 U
12. (7.22) U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' R D2 B2 R2 D U2 L F D


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 22, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-21
avg of 12: 44.48

Time List:
1. (39.04) Rw F Fw2 Uw' L2 F' U2 B2 D' L2 F' L D2 Rw' L' R2 Fw B R F' U B Uw Fw' B2 Uw D2 Rw Uw Fw Uw Fw' U B' D B D' Rw D' Rw' 
2. (49.35) Rw2 L' B' L' Fw' B' F L Rw2 U Fw2 B2 L' D2 Uw B2 D Uw' B F' D B' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw L2 Uw' L' Rw' U' R' Rw2 F' Fw' D' Uw' Fw2 F' L 
3. 39.66 U2 Uw2 F2 R2 Uw2 B R' L B' R' Uw F' R2 L2 U' F D R' D Uw2 B2 D L D2 B' F' R' B2 R F' L2 Uw L D' F Rw2 F' R' U' Uw' 
4. 44.29 Uw F2 B D F L2 B2 R' B2 D2 B Uw B Fw2 L Fw2 B U B F2 R' D R2 B' F' Uw' F' Uw Fw2 R D R' U2 Uw2 F L' R U R2 F' 
5. 41.25 F U2 F B' D2 U' Fw2 R2 L Rw2 Uw2 B' F U2 F Fw' B' L2 Uw F' Fw' U R2 B L' U2 Uw2 R Rw2 Uw2 B F' Uw L Rw' U F Uw2 B2 Rw2 
6. 47.65 Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' F R B2 F' D2 U' R' Uw Fw L B D' L Uw U' B' Rw2 L2 B Uw' Rw' R2 F2 R U2 D' B' Rw2 U2 D' F Rw Fw2 U' Uw' Fw' 
7. 47.22 U2 L Uw2 L2 U2 B U' L Rw2 D2 Fw D' U Rw D2 Uw' Rw2 U D' R2 B2 F2 Rw B' D2 B2 Uw2 L' B2 D2 L U2 L B' U L B' L F' Fw' 
8. 45.98 U' Fw' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 Fw F' U2 L D2 L Rw' B' L Rw B' Fw2 Rw Fw2 U D' Fw2 R2 Fw2 L Uw2 L2 D2 B D2 L' B' F2 L Uw' D R2 B' 
9. 43.45 R2 L' Uw' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw B' L2 R2 D' B R2 B R B2 F2 Uw2 F B' U' R' L U' F B2 Uw' F' Uw' Fw' L2 B' Uw2 Rw F2 Uw' D Fw' Rw2 U' 
10. 44.72 R' B2 U Fw' U' Uw' F R Uw2 Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' R F U2 F2 U Fw' L2 Uw U2 Rw2 Fw Rw' L R F2 Fw' R' B' Fw2 R2 Fw2 B2 F' Rw Fw2 D2 
11. 46.67 D2 Fw' F' D B' L Fw' Rw2 Fw B2 Uw' U D' F2 R' L' Rw' U2 L' Uw L Uw2 R Uw B' L F Rw2 Fw D2 B' R2 D' B' Rw' Fw L U' Uw2 Fw 
12. 43.89 U2 B R2 L' Uw L2 Fw B' Uw2 U2 B Fw2 R Rw Fw2 Rw' L' Fw2 F' L' F2 Rw2 L' B Rw Fw' F' R Fw' B2 D2 R2 B F' Rw2 Uw2 L D F2 D2

I'm pretty sure I'm sub-45 now.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 22, 2014)

stackmat 

Average of 12: 7.69
1. 7.20 F2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D' B L' B' F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' U 
2. (6.03) R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' D B' F U L' B L R F' U2 
3. 9.68 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' F2 D R B' F' U' R' D2 F' L2 F' 
4. 7.94 U F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U F U' R D' L' B2 D B' R F 
5. 7.97 U R2 D U F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U F' L' B' F2 L' B L' D R D U' 
6. 7.09 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 R2 F R U' F2 L2 U' B2 
7. 7.03 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 B R' B2 F' U2 B2 U L' R D' U 
8. 8.39 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U' R B D2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 D 
9. 8.55 L2 F2 D L U' F' B' L F2 L' U2 B2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 
10. 6.21 F B2 L' F' U' R2 F L' U R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' 
11. 6.87 R2 D R2 B2 D' U B2 R2 B2 U' L F2 D' U' R2 U2 R F D2 R' B' 
12. (9.98) L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 U L' B D B U2 R D' F' 

fail last solve though


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 22, 2014)

19.59 ao100. aww yissssssssss

Yesterday I got a 12.68 PB which was cool, full step too.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 22, 2014)

I finally got a sub 20 ao100!  Also broke all my other 3x3 PBs too, except for single.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.154
worst time: 33.089

current mo3: 17.478 (σ = 1.85)
best mo3: 16.801 (σ = 0.96)

current avg5: 18.840 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 17.161 (σ = 1.38)

current avg12: 19.268 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 18.238 (σ = 2.08)

current avg50: 19.817 (σ = 2.48)
best avg50: 19.805 (σ = 1.43)

current avg100: 19.845 (σ = 1.92)
best avg100: 19.845 (σ = 1.92)

session avg: 19.845 (σ = 1.92)
session mean: 20.098


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 22, 2014)

Wat 4x4 

two 1:14s, a 1:15, a 1:30 and a 1:36. The counting 1:30 killed it, I thought the ao5 would be sub 1:20. Wound up being 1:20.3x  still PB, but disapointing


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 22, 2014)

3x3x3 Ao50 PB: 20.06 

I am ready to be sub-20 now please.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2014)

Skewb PBs

number of times: 139/140
best time: 3.43
worst time: 22.23

current avg5: 10.94 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 5.77 (σ = 1.58)

current avg12: 9.45 (σ = 1.96)
best avg12: 7.38 (σ = 1.91)

current avg50: 9.19 (σ = 2.02)
best avg50: 8.64 (σ = 2.04)

current avg100: 9.09 (σ = 2.03)
best avg100: 8.90 (σ = 2.02)

session avg: 8.97 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 9.08

Yeah I suck, but I'm getting better I guess


----------



## Chree (Sep 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> What did you average with your previous cube (and what was it)?



I averaged only a few seconds slower with an un-modded Shengshou 5x5. But I very rarely got any sub1:50'S with it. Now I'm getting times like that far more often. I'd have better averages if I was more consistent. I'm probably turning too fast.

I replaced the stickers with my preferred shades today and am trying to figure out the best way to lube the Moyu. So far just some Maru lube seems to suffice. Don't wanna slow it down too much. I'll be practing all week. We'll see what happens to my times as my turning and lookahead adapts to this cube.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 22, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.348
1. 2.311 L R' L' U B' R U' L R' U' R' U L R' B 
2. 1.950 U R' L' U' R B L B U R B' R' L R L' 
3. 3.689 B' R L R' B U' L' R U' R B R U' R' B' 
4. 3.625 B U' B' L R' B' L R' B R' B U L' R U 
5. (6.905) R' U' R B' R' L R' L' R' U B' R B R' L' 
6. (1.768) R' U R L U' L R B' U B L' R' U B' L 
7. 4.431 B L' B R L B R L B R L' B R U' B 
8. 2.674 B R L B L' U L R' L B' L' R B' R' U' 
9. 4.405 R L' B' L' B' R B' U R U' R' B' L B' R' 
10. 3.718 L' R' U B' R' L' R B U' L' U B' R' B U' 
11. 3.303 U' R L U' L U B U R' U L' R' B' R' L 
12. 3.371 B R' B R' U R' L' R' U L' B L B R L'

My Pb avg5 isn't sub 3...


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 22, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Doing mini Guildford challenge with Rami (minus clock), best time: 2:04
> 
> Did 5x5+4x4 in about 1:29


Whoa, dammit, I need to beat this 
(Even without clock, that's still good)


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2014)

Chree said:


> I averaged only a few seconds slower with an un-modded Shengshou 5x5. But I very rarely got any sub1:50'S with it. Now I'm getting times like that far more often. I'd have better averages if I was more consistent. I'm probably turning too fast.
> 
> I replaced the stickers with my preferred shades today and am trying to figure out the best way to lube the Moyu. So far just some Maru lube seems to suffice. Don't wanna slow it down too much. I'll be practing all week. We'll see what happens to my times as my turning and lookahead adapts to this cube.


Ok... I'm just still deciding whether or not to get one. Some people seem to love it, and others don't like it. I'll probably just get an AoSu for now.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 22, 2014)

New pyraminx podium WR at Swedish Championships 2014 

3.60, 3.80, 3.90 = 3.77 avg. (Me, Mattias Uvesten, Albin Xhemajlaj)


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 22, 2014)

7.399 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' B F2 R2 L U L' U L F
x2 y
L F' R' D' B' R2 // Cross
U2 R U' R' // F2l-1
U' L' U' L // F2L-2
U2 y R' U R // F2L-3
y L' U' L // F2L-4
L U L F' L' F U' L' U2 // LL

30 moves, ties movecount PB, bad TPS though.

Edit: my FMC pb is 29 and I have 2 3x3 speedsolves only one move more than that and quite a few sub 35 move solves. This is 29 moves if you cancel the LS into LL.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.399 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' B F2 R2 L U L' U L F
> x2 y
> L F' R' D' B' R2 // Cross
> U2 R U' R' // F2l-1
> ...


 Wow, 3.75 moves per pair


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 22, 2014)

4th best solve:
7.001 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D' B D L B2 L2 U R' F2 R' F
z2
U F' D' U2 R' // Xcross
L U L2 U' L // F2L-2
y R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-3
U R U2 R' U R U R' // F2L-4
D' R U R' D U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' // PLL


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 22, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=630&cat=2&rnd=1

0.88 2x2 single by Mattias Uvesten

Third solve. Wonder what the solution was and why no one else saw it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 22, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=630&cat=2&rnd=1
> 
> 0.88 2x2 single by Mattias Uvesten
> 
> Third solve. Wonder what the solution was and why no one else saw it.


Lennart Aspelin might have seen it, he got a 1.9 and he averages sup 6.
and there was a few others who got very good singles on the same solve.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 4th best solve:
> 7.001 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D' B D L B2 L2 U R' F2 R' F
> z2
> U F' D' U2 R' // Xcross
> ...



Did you force that OLL skip or was that just the intuitive way you choose to solve the last pair? I would have done differently in a speedsolve


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 22, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Did you force that OLL skip or was that just the intuitive way you choose to solve the last pair? I would have done differently in a speedsolve



It was just luck. I also used to do it differently, but I switched to this a few weeks ago as I find it faster than U2 R U R' U2 R U R', which is what I did previously.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> It was just luck. I also used to do it differently, but I switched to this a few weeks ago as I find it faster than U2 R U R' U2 R U R', which is what I did previously.


How do you fingertrick that G perm? Also, doing D' at the start is better than doing it at the end? I do it at the end! So whats your opinion ?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 22, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> How do you fingertrick that G perm? Also, doing D' at the start is better than doing it at the end? I do it at the end! So whats your opinion ?



That is just how I learned it, It also means I don't have to do AUF and a D' at the end of a solve. I fingertrick it pretty much like this, but with the D' at the start.

Also 10.619 Mean of 100, which beats my previous by .3. Sub 10 in under a year and a half looks very possible.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 22, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Whoa, dammit, I need to beat this
> (Even without clock, that's still good)



The best part is that Rami was sitting for a good 15 seconds at the end doing nothing while I was doing OH, so if we had done clock, it would have certainly been UWR


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2014)

Standard deviation: 12:35.29
Bigger is better, right!?



Spoiler



6x6x6 cube
22-Sep-2014 17:29:11 - 18:32:24

Mean: 16:10.21
Average: 8:25.81
Best time: 6:09.39 *PB*
Median: 8:25.81
Worst time: 33:55.44 *PW*


1. 8:25.81 
2. 6:09.39 
3. 33:55.44 
i may have had a pop on one of the solves


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 22, 2014)

PB Ao5: 17.48
PB Ao12: 18.64

First Sub-19 Ao12

EDIT: 666th post


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Standard deviation: 12:35.29
> Bigger is better, right!?
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call determination 
How much did you have to fix?


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Now that's what I call determination
> How much did you have to fix?


just one internal


----------



## MM99 (Sep 22, 2014)

19.09 ao100 with ZZ!! (PB)
also got a crazy 15.48 ao5 (PB)
Not sure if I'll be sub 15 by the end of the year like I wanted haha


----------



## GG (Sep 22, 2014)

avg12 = 14.28
avg50 = 15.50


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 23, 2014)

Just one measly g perm to go until I know full PLL! I learned one G perm, and both N perms today,after not learning any PLLs for more than a month. I had no clue how easy the n perms are.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 23, 2014)

7.69 ao100

17. 4.78 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D U' L' R B R D2 R' F L' U2
x
R' D L D'
U2 L U' L' U L U' L'
U R U R'
U L' U' L y U' L U L'
U' R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F' U'



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-22
solves/total: 111/111

single
best: 4.78
worst: 12.46

mean of 3
current: 8.24 (σ = 0.89)
best: 6.27 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 5
current: 8.37 (σ = 0.71)
best: 6.78 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 12
current: 7.98 (σ = 0.63)
best: 7.29 (σ = 0.65)

avg of 50
current: 7.78 (σ = 0.65)
best: 7.66 (σ = 0.65)

avg of 100
current: 7.76 (σ = 0.75)
best: 7.69 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 7.73 (σ = 0.72)
Mean: 7.77

Time List:
1. 6.95 B2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' B R' U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D 
2. 8.31 L2 B2 L2 D U' B2 U' L2 D' B' L' R' F' L2 D2 U L U2 B' 
3. 7.08 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 D F2 D U' B' F D2 
4. 7.23 L2 B2 L' U B U D' L U' R2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 
5. 7.74 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 R B2 R' D2 R2 F' U' L' D R2 B2 L F' D' U 
6. 7.98 U2 L U2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 L B2 R F U L' B' R B F' U R2 F' 
7. 6.28 U F L' B' U' F2 L' B D' B2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 B2 L' D2 B2 
8. 7.44 R D F2 B2 D2 L' D2 R D B D L2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' 
9. 7.43 F L2 B' D2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R' D' B' L' F L R F' D' 
10. 9.26 D' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 R D F U B L2 B' L2 D F2 
11. 7.44 L2 D L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D U R' F' U2 B2 U R' B U' R F' 
12. 8.71 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R U2 F L' D R U' F' L' 
13. 8.00 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' L R' F' L D' R' D F2 L2 U2 
14. 7.58 L2 D B L F R2 U L2 F U2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U L2 
15. 7.24 U2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' B F2 D B U R' 
16. 8.10 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L B2 U R' B' U' 
17. 4.78 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D U' L' R B R D2 R' F L' U2 
18. 7.34 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L' F2 L F L2 F' U2 L2 D 
19. 6.71 L D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 L B' L U' B' F2 L2 B' R2 U R' 
20. 6.29 D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 L' F D' R B D2 F' R2 U' F 
21. 8.20 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D U2 R D2 B' U2 F D L2 B2 D U 
22. 9.30 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 L F2 R B L' D2 F D' L' U' R' U2 L2 
23. 7.29 F U R D2 F R L' D' B2 L' D2 L2 F B U2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 
24. 8.48 B2 R D2 F U' L U' R D F B2 R' B2 R' D2 R L2 F2 R' B2 D2 
25. 6.94 U L2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D F2 L U F' R D L' F2 D2 U F 
26. 7.27 U2 R B2 R B2 L' F2 R B2 D2 F2 U L2 F D R B' L2 U2 F U 
27. 7.04 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F2 R' U L' B2 D R' D2 F 
28. 7.31 U2 F' R2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F2 R B2 L B R F U' L R' 
29. 6.86 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 B' L F' R D F' R' F U2 
30. 9.85 B R2 D2 F R2 F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 U L' D B2 R' U2 L' D' F2 D' 
31. 10.10 L' D2 F' L' F2 U2 R2 U L' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 
32. 8.38 D B D2 F2 D2 L' B U' R F R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 
33. 12.46 B' D2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B L' D2 L2 B D' B R2 U2 F' R 
34. 7.58 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 L F2 D' B' L' R' D2 U' R D2 
35. 7.31 U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F L2 F2 L' U' R2 U' L F2 L B' R U 
36. 6.31 R' L D' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' D' L U2 R U2 D2 L U2 R U2 R2 U2 
37. 7.22 D L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D R U' B2 F' U L2 R D U2 B R 
38. 7.24 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B' R B L' D' F R B D' U2 
39. 7.41 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 D L' B' L R U2 F U' 
40. 7.65 F2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L D L' F R' D2 U' B L U2 R' 
41. 8.96 R2 B L2 F' D2 B R2 F D2 U2 B L' B' U2 R B D' R2 F L D2 
42. 7.95 L U2 R U2 L B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 R' F' L' D' 
43. 7.15 L' R' U2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L B' U2 B' D2 R2 U' L R2 
44. 7.21 F2 L' D' R' D2 B L2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 B R2 
45. 8.03 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D' U L F' D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F D 
46. 9.66 L' D2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 R B2 F R2 F R B R' D' B2 F 
47. 7.68 F2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R' D2 B L' F2 U' L' D' 
48. 8.03 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L D' F' L' F D' L R' F2 
49. 6.67 F2 L' D' L' F' U2 R2 L' U F' D' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U 
50. 9.85 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' B L' B' L U' F U' L D' 
51. 6.31 B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F D2 F D2 F' U' R U R' U2 
52. 8.41 R U2 L B D F' L' U' F' D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 
53. 6.89 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F' R U' F' U' L2 D2 U' F' U2 
54. 7.13 L2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L' U B2 D' F R' F L F U2 
55. 9.73 R2 U F U2 D2 R' U2 F L' F2 L2 F2 D F2 U D2 F2 U' F2 D' 
56. 7.53 F2 L' D2 R F2 L U2 B2 D2 R D2 F U B' F U' L' U B2 R F 
57. 8.66 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U' F D L D F R2 U2 R B' R 
58. 7.44 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' L D2 R D L B F' D2 L F' 
59. 7.51 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R B' R2 U F2 U2 F D' L U 
60. 6.98 B R2 F R2 D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' F' L' D2 U' L B' R B' 
61. 7.41 F U2 F L2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 L' B2 F' L U R2 B' F2 D' F' 
62. 9.91 R U2 R D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R' D B F U B 
63. 8.93 L B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R U2 L D2 B F2 D' L2 U B D' R2 D2 L' 
64. 6.78 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 U B' D' L' R U' B' L2 U2 L' 
65. 7.99 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' U' F2 R' F U L2 F' R F' 
66. 7.88 F2 D2 F' R U F U' F' D' R B2 L B2 R2 B2 L D2 L' D2 
67. 7.03 R' B2 L R U2 L B2 L R2 B2 U L2 F' D2 B' U2 L' F' U' R' 
68. 7.78 R' F B U' D' B' R' B D' F L2 B' D2 F B2 D2 B2 L2 
69. 7.21 L2 F L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 F D2 F2 D' B' F D2 L' B L2 B2 L R' 
70. 7.58 L U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R F R' D' U R' D' L' D U2 
71. 8.18 D2 B2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L F R' B D' U L U' R2 B' 
72. 7.21 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R' B2 U2 B L D' B2 D B2 R F' R' D2 
73. 8.57 U' B2 L2 U B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' B' D' R D F' U2 B' U' L' B' R 
74. 7.40 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R' F R' F' U' L D2 B R' F' 
75. 6.85 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F' R' F2 D' U' F R2 B2 U2 F 
76. 7.09 L F2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 D' R' U' F2 D2 R' B2 F' R2 D2 
77. 7.61 U2 F2 R D2 U2 L D2 F2 L B2 L F' U' B' F' L' B R' F L2 
78. 7.87 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' B F2 D F R F2 U' B' D' U' 
79. 8.62 F' U R2 D' F B' L U' R' B U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 
80. 7.65 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 L' D2 R' B R2 D' B' R U 
81. 6.60 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L' D L U' R B2 D B' R' U2 
82. 9.41 U' B' D R L U2 B' U L2 F' U2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' F2 R 
83. 7.74 F R' L U' R L F' L' F B' D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' 
84. 7.79 B R2 F D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B F L U F L D2 L2 B R' U2 R 
85. 7.21 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 F' R B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R' 
86. 8.20 D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 U B L R2 B2 R2 U L F R2 
87. 8.03 B2 R B2 R U2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B' L F2 D' B2 D F' U2 R' 
88. 8.67 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B U2 R U' F' U2 R2 U' B R2 D2 U' 
89. 7.45 B L' D' F2 U2 B R2 D' F B D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 
90. 7.56 L' F2 B2 D' L' D F R' D F' U2 D2 F R2 L2 B R2 F L2 F' 
91. 6.49 R2 B2 R D2 F2 L F2 L' D2 L' B2 D' R B U L' U2 B' L' U F 
92. 5.71 U2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' B U L' D R2 U' B' L2 B' F' 
93. 7.97 L2 R' B2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F U' L2 B U' F R D' R2 
94. 7.41 D2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F R D' B2 R2 D2 B U' F U 
95. 8.67 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 B U2 L' D U B L R F' L' U2 L2 
96. 6.91 B2 U2 F D2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 R' B2 D R D R' B' L2 D' U' 
97. 7.09 R2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 R U L B R2 U F' U' 
98. 7.38 F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2 B D' L' B2 F' D L' R' U R 
99. 9.31 F U D2 F R' D L D2 B L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 
100. 6.65 L B U2 B' R F' L U' L2 B R2 D R2 F2 B2 U F2 U2 D' L2 
101. 8.29 U2 D2 F D R F U' L B D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 
102. 7.26 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B L2 D F' D2 L F' D' B L' U2 F' 
103. 7.30 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' B' D2 R F2 U' B' U2 L2 B2 U 
104. 8.30 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D' R F L R2 D' U R' D R2 B F2 
105. 7.64 L' U' D' R' B' L2 D L' U2 B' R2 F B2 U2 R2 F D2 
106. 8.61 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U F' R D' L D' L2 F D2 U L' 
107. 9.40 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F R F2 D B2 D B' D' U2 F' U' 
108. 7.73 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 F' U2 B' R D2 F L' B' U' R B R2 F2 
109. 7.35 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R U2 R2 D2 L D2 U' F U2 F U' F2 R' F D' 
110. 9.14 D2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' U' R' D2 B2 D B2 R' B' F2 U2 
111. 8.25 B L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L R' B R' D L2 D2 L2 U' R2


----------



## Artic (Sep 23, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 7.69 ao100
> 
> 17. 4.78 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D U' L' R B R D2 R' F L' U2
> x
> ...



I was wondering where you were  Please post more videos on your youtube channel! I love your solves!


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 23, 2014)

5x5
Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-22
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:27.83
worst: 1:51.56

mean of 3
current: 1:38.62 (σ = 9.38)
best: 1:35.92 (σ = 5.32)

avg of 5
current: 1:41.33 (σ = 4.72)
best: 1:37.12 (σ = 4.37)

avg of 12
current: 1:40.30 (σ = 5.66)
best: 1:40.30 (σ = 5.66)

Average: 1:40.30 (σ = 5.66)
Mean: 1:40.20

Time List:
1:33.58, 1:42.01, 1:32.18, 1:46.67, 1:35.76, 1:40.43, 1:51.56, 1:35.96, 1:48.38, 1:43.21, 1:27.83, 1:44.83


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 23, 2014)

PB Ao50: 19.57
PB Ao100: 19.88

First sub-20 for both. Hoping to get a sub-10 single before a year of cubing.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 23, 2014)

..7x7 PBs before today: 4:14.99/4:23.90/4:28.48/4:34.10/4:46.95
Everything done today: 4:07.02/4:09.78/4:12.29/4:22.43/4:42.79

An AO5 that's below my previous single PB. Nuts. I did around 20 solves today.

AO100 should keep improving every time I do a 7x7 session. I'm still improving many seconds per 100 solves.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 23, 2014)

NL 4x4 PB with my Dayan+mf8 (suprisingly). I guess that's what happens when that quick average of 5 becomes a 27 solve session.
58.64 D2 r2 R U' D L2 U2 F2 L B U B2 U L2 f2 B u F' U2 L' r2 f2 F B r' R' L f L2 f' F' U2 L U2 D B' u2 D r' F


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 23, 2014)

Sub-10 Clock single.

1. 9.95 
UR5- DR2+ DL6+ UL4- U4+ R3+ D2- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R0+ D1- L1- ALL2- DR DL UL 

Ridiculously easy, but still counts.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> just one internal



Takes you half an hour to fix an internal edge pop? It takes me half an hour to assemble the whole cube.


----------



## TDM (Sep 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Takes you half an hour to fix an internal edge pop? It takes me half an hour to assemble the whole cube.


It was my first pop... I didn't know how the pieces went together, and when I eventually figured out how to do that, I couldn't get them in. I eventually took out the entire UF quarter just to get the internal back in... The half hour also included a three minute phone call and an ~8 minute solve. I hadn't even completed the first line of the first centre when the piece popped...


----------



## kcl (Sep 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Takes you half an hour to fix an internal edge pop? It takes me half an hour to assemble the whole cube.



A shengshou 6x6 in half an hour? I need a video of this.


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 23, 2014)

Sub-15 AO12 on Clock.

Average of 12: 14.55
1. 15.57 
*UR1- DR5+ DL4+ UL0+ U5- R5- D3- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R3+ D5- L2- ALL5+ UR DL *
2. 16.68 
*UR3+ DR4- DL4+ UL4+ U4- R3- D3+ L3- ALL5- y2 U1- R1- D2+ L6+ ALL5+ UR *
3. 17.60 
*UR0+ DR4- DL6+ UL2+ U4+ R3+ D1+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U3- R3- D4- L0+ ALL3- UR UL *
4. 13.83 
*UR3- DR6+ DL2- UL4- U4+ R5+ D5- L3- ALL4- y2 U4+ R2+ D3+ L0+ ALL1- DL UL *
5. 14.31 
*UR5+ DR3- DL5- UL2- U1- R1+ D5+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R3- D5- L5+ ALL1+ UR DL UL *
6. (17.62) 
*UR3+ DR4+ DL2- UL6+ U1+ R0+ D3+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U2- R3+ D3+ L4- ALL4- UR DR DL UL *
7. 13.87 
*UR5+ DR1+ DL2+ UL0+ U3+ R6+ D3- L4+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R3- D2+ L2+ ALL4- UR UL *
8. 12.82 
*UR6+ DR5+ DL5- UL3+ U2+ R4- D4+ L4- ALL4- y2 U3- R5+ D6+ L5- ALL6+ DR *
9. (12.56) 
*UR0+ DR2+ DL0+ UL1+ U3- R4- D2- L3+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R2- D2+ L4+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL *
10. 14.23 
*UR2- DR1- DL3- UL3+ U3- R4- D4+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U4- R1+ D4+ L4+ ALL3+ DL UL *
11. 13.14 
*UR5- DR0+ DL1- UL1- U1- R3- D0+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R6+ D3- L3- ALL4- DR DL *
12. 13.40 
*UR0+ DR5- DL1+ UL2- U5+ R4- D5+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U5+ R3+ D3+ L2- ALL4+ UR *

Clock is _so much fun_ oh my god


----------



## imvelox (Sep 23, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.94
1. (9.02) B2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B D' R2 F R B2 D R' U' B2 F 
2. (14.45) D2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U' R B L2 U B' F' L U' 
3. 9.83 F2 R' F2 L2 R U2 L D2 U2 F2 R' U F U R2 U2 B D' U F2 
4. 9.38 D2 R' U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 L' U B2 U' F L2 R' B' L B2 R' 
5. 10.62 L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 D' F' R F U2 B2 F' D B L2 U'


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 23, 2014)

5. (36.04) Fw2 D Rw F' Fw R U F D2 B' Rw2 U2 B2 U2 B Fw2 U2 L U R Rw Fw' D' B' U Uw' B Rw' F' Fw' Uw F Uw B2 L Fw D' L' R' U
Mediocre centers + cross edges and then the best look ahead I've ever had during edge pairing + pll skip


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> A shengshou 6x6 in half an hour? I need a video of this.



I too request a video. My disassembly/reassembly took an entire afternoon.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 23, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-23
avg of 12: 6.91

Time List:
1. 6.43 R B R U L R L' U' B' 
2. 7.25 R L' B R' U B' L' U B 
3. 5.25 R' B L' U' B L' R' L 
4. 7.57 R U R U' L R L U' 
5. 5.94 R U R' L R B U' B' L 
6. (9.41) L B L R' B R U' B' R' 
7. 6.25 L R' B L U' L U L 
8. 7.63 R' U' R U R' B' R' U' 
9. (5.02) L' U' L' B L B' L U 
10. 9.29 B' U' B R' B' U B L' 
11. 7.07 U' R L' B R' L' B' R' 
12. 6.43 R' B' L U' L' B R' L' R'

Also 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-23
avg of 5: 5.85

Time List:
1. 5.79 B R U' L R' B R' L' R 
2. (8.65) U B R' U R U R L 
3. 5.99 B L R' U' L' B' L R' 
4. (4.89) U L U' B' R' B L R' L' 
5. 5.79 B' U' R U' R B' R' B' R

Getting better at sarah intermidiate , now I just need to be fast at Zperm and learn some advanced cases, especially Peanut + horizontal uperm


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 23, 2014)

Got my Aochuang yesterday: 

Best average of 12: 1:07.38
3-14 - (1:03.69) 1:06.27 (1:10.14) 1:04.40 1:06.74 1:07.44 1:07.19 1:10.08 1:09.02 1:07.77 1:07.61 1:07.30

1. 1:09.50 Fw2 U' Uw Dw Lw2 Bw' Uw' L2 Dw2 R2 Fw2 U Dw' Rw2 U2 L Lw2 Rw R F Dw B2 Rw2 R2 B' D B' R2 U2 L2 F' B Uw L' U F' Bw2 B' Lw2 Rw R F2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Dw2 B' U2 Uw Dw' F' Bw2 R B' L' R2 U Dw F' Lw
2. 1:13.31 Uw2 Lw' B2 U' Uw Dw2 R' F Uw2 D2 Fw Bw' U Rw B' Uw2 Bw U2 Rw' F Lw Rw' Fw2 Dw Rw Dw2 B' L D2 L Lw2 F2 Rw2 D' Bw2 U F Fw D' Lw' Fw' L F Fw' Bw' L' B' L' D L Fw Rw2 F Dw L2 Uw2 Rw U2 Uw2 Bw2
3. 1:03.69 Fw' B2 Uw' Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 B D2 R2 Fw L' F2 Uw' D Lw2 Rw2 Uw Bw2 U2 L' Uw' Dw' Bw U' D Bw2 Dw2 L R' D L U R' Uw2 B2 U2 Rw2 F' Bw L Lw2 R2 Fw Bw U Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw Uw2 R2 U L Lw' Dw' Bw Dw F2
4. 1:06.27 Lw U' Uw Dw2 D L2 Bw2 Dw2 B' Rw2 F' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 D2 Lw Bw2 L Lw' F' Uw' F' L2 D' F Fw' Bw Lw Rw2 F2 B' L' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 U2 D L' Bw2 L Uw Fw L R' Uw2 Dw L' Rw' R2 F' Fw2 Bw R' Bw' Dw' L' Lw2 R
5. 1:10.14 D L D Lw' F' D' R2 U2 L' Fw Uw Dw' D' F U' Dw2 Fw Bw' Rw Dw R F' Fw R' U' Fw' U2 Dw' Fw2 Dw' L Dw' B' Lw' D L R2 Uw L2 Rw Uw F Bw L2 R2 Uw R Uw' Dw2 F2 Fw Rw' B' R F Fw L U' D Fw'
6. 1:04.40 D2 Bw' D F' Dw' L2 U' Dw Rw2 B2 Dw D F2 U2 Uw L' Fw2 Rw U' Dw' Bw B' U' L' F Lw' F' Fw U2 Bw U' L2 R' Uw Rw' U' D' B2 L D R B2 U' D2 R' Dw' L2 Bw2 Uw2 D2 Fw Bw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' R2 F Lw Uw B
7. 1:06.74 U2 Fw L' Dw Bw D' F R U2 D' Lw' Bw2 R' U2 F' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 D' F2 Rw' R U2 Uw' D' Bw2 L' B2 U Dw' Rw2 R2 B' L' Rw2 Bw R2 Uw2 B D Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' Rw' Fw2 Bw' B' L' Rw Fw' L F Bw B2 U' Uw2 B2
8. 1:07.44 B2 R' F Lw R2 F R' B U2 L Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 L Uw2 Lw' U2 Uw' Dw2 Fw' B Uw2 B D2 Bw2 B L2 Dw Fw' B U2 Bw' B2 Dw' F2 Bw2 R U2 L2 Dw2 B2 R' Fw2 Uw D B2 U Uw' Lw Fw2 U2 Dw' D2 Lw2 Uw L Lw2 Fw Lw' R
9. 1:07.19 Fw Bw B2 U2 Fw Rw' D' Fw' B' U2 L F' R2 U2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw L R' F' Rw R2 F2 Uw Fw U F' B R F' Fw' U' L2 Lw' Rw' R Fw Bw' Uw2 D2 Lw' Dw F Lw' R2 Fw' Bw2 D' F' Bw' D' L B L Lw2 U2 B L2 Dw' R'
10. 1:10.08 Uw2 R B2 U R2 Bw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' Lw2 R' Uw Fw' D F Fw R2 U2 F Fw Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 L' R' U B D2 Fw' Bw' Rw' B' L2 Bw' L2 Uw' D R' U2 Dw2 D' R U' L2 U' L' Rw' Dw' R' Dw Lw' U2 F B2 D' B2 Rw U Rw' Bw'
11. 1:09.02 R B2 Rw' F2 R F' R2 Uw D' R2 F2 Uw L R U' Bw B R D' Fw Bw2 R Uw2 L Lw Rw2 Fw' Lw2 U' Uw Dw D R' U F2 U' Lw2 Rw' U' R Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 D Bw' Uw' Dw' B Uw' Fw2 Lw' B2 U2 D Bw' Uw' F'
12. 1:07.77 Dw Lw' Dw' D F2 Lw Fw2 Rw' B' D' F2 Fw B2 L' Dw Fw Bw' D2 Fw' B' U2 Uw2 Dw' D L' Rw2 Bw2 D2 F' R B Lw' D F' Bw2 Lw Rw2 Dw L2 F D2 L2 Lw' R' D' F' Lw2 U2 Uw D' L D R' Uw Dw2 B' U B2 Dw' L'
13. 1:07.61 Bw2 Lw Rw Bw' B U' F Bw2 R D2 L U2 Dw2 F' R' F2 Fw' B' Uw D' F' L' Rw' R2 Fw' D R Fw2 Lw' Fw' L' D Fw' B U' Dw2 D' F' D2 R' Dw2 R F U Bw' B2 Uw Rw R U2 D' L R2 B Rw2 Uw2 D' F' U Dw'
14. 1:07.30 Rw' F2 Bw L2 Fw2 Dw2 F' B R Bw D2 F Uw2 Bw' L' R' Bw Lw Uw Dw2 B U D' B2 Lw' R' D Fw' Dw' D B Dw' D Bw2 R2 Dw' Fw L' Bw' Rw2 Fw Bw' R' U R2 Uw2 Dw' F2 Fw Uw2 F' Fw Bw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' R B2 R2 F

PB by nearly 4 seconds


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 23, 2014)

Skewb PB average out of nowhere! 

5.454 avg5! 

1. 4.282 L' U' L B' U L' B' R' U 
2. 6.584 L' U R' B R U' B R' L' 
3. (4.264) R' U' R' B' U L U L U 
4. 5.407 R U' B U L R' U' R' B 
5. (12.456) U L R' L' U B L B'

6.95 avg12!

1. 8.002 B R' L U' R L' B L' 
2. 8.348 L B R L B U' B' U 
3. 4.282 L' U' L B' U L' B' R' U 
4. 6.584 L' U R' B R U' B R' L' 
5. 4.264 R' U' R' B' U L U L U 
6. 5.407 R U' B U L R' U' R' B 
7. (12.456) U L R' L' U B L B' 
8. 8.152 B U L' B' R L B' L' R 
9. (3.891) L R U' B' U B' R L U' 
10. 8.730 L' U' B U' R L R B' 
11. 8.034 B U L U B U' R B' 
12. 7.701 U L' R' U' R L' U' B' U


----------



## tpt8899 (Sep 23, 2014)

First sub-20 Avg of 12! Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-23
solves/total: 21/21

single
best: 14.75
worst: 51.83

mean of 3
current: 19.20 (σ = 1.31)
best: 17.75 (σ = 2.61)

avg of 5
current: 18.45 (σ = 0.09)
best: 18.01 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 12
current: 18.36 (σ = 1.53)
best: 18.36 (σ = 1.53)

Average: 19.23 (σ = 1.65)
Mean: 20.56

Time List:
1. 18.11 B R2 B2 U L2 D' F' D R' B' U2 L' B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
2. 22.22 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 U' F2 L B F R' D F' 
3. 19.18 L2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 U B2 D' L F D2 B' D U R D2 B2 
4. 17.03 B' R2 D2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B D' U2 L2 U F2 R D L' F2 U' 
5. 18.19+ L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R F' D L' R' F2 R' B R F U' 
6. 51.83 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B' U' F' R B2 U R2 B D2 
7. 20.28 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B2 F2 R D2 U2 F' R B' D' R F' U' B' L' F 
8. 20.58 R' D R2 B' D2 B' U2 B R' F' D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 
9. 23.11 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 U B' U2 L' D L U L D2 F 
10. 15.13 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D R2 U' R F D2 R' D B D2 U2 F' 
11. 20.35 B L D2 R' U B U' F D' R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 
12. 17.76 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D B2 L' F' D' B2 U2 R2 B' L B 
13. 18.77 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B R' U L U2 L F2 D2 U' F' R 
14. 17.65 D2 R2 F' U' F2 B' D R' B R' L F2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 
15. 17.93 B2 F2 D U2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D B L2 F D F R U2 F2 R D2 
16. 22.78 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R F' R2 D' B F2 R' B2 
17. 18.45 D2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' R U F2 R' D2 R B' U2 B' D' 
18. 14.75 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D U2 F' R U' L B' D2 U2 F L 
19. 20.71 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L B U2 B U F L' B' U2 
20. 18.53 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' D2 L R' D' F' U B' D2 
21. 18.36 B2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' L U2 B R D2 F' R2 U' R2

The 51.38 was a fail solve... lol


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 23, 2014)

tpt8899 said:


> First sub-20 Avg of 12! Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-23
> solves/total: 21/21
> 
> single
> ...



Nice! I remember my first sub 20 Ao5, 12, and 100, (and single too) and they were all really exciting moments! It's only down from here lol!


----------



## tpt8899 (Sep 23, 2014)

First sub-20 Avg of 50! People say you don't get better overnight... I guess I'm an exception! lol



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-23
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 14.60
worst: 51.83

mean of 3
current: 19.99 (σ = 3.77)
best: 16.92 (σ = 2.02)

avg of 5
current: 18.31 (σ = 0.90)
best: 17.18 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 12
current: 19.65 (σ = 2.61)
best: 17.69 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 50
current: 19.04 (σ = 1.98)
best: 19.04 (σ = 1.98)

Average: 19.04 (σ = 1.98)
Mean: 19.70

Time List:
1. 18.11 B R2 B2 U L2 D' F' D R' B' U2 L' B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
2. 22.22 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 U' F2 L B F R' D F' 
3. 19.18 L2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 U B2 D' L F D2 B' D U R D2 B2 
4. 17.03 B' R2 D2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B D' U2 L2 U F2 R D L' F2 U' 
5. 18.19+ L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R F' D L' R' F2 R' B R F U' 
6. 51.83 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B' U' F' R B2 U R2 B D2 
7. 20.28 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B2 F2 R D2 U2 F' R B' D' R F' U' B' L' F 
8. 20.58 R' D R2 B' D2 B' U2 B R' F' D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 
9. 23.11 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 U B' U2 L' D L U L D2 F 
10. 15.13 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D R2 U' R F D2 R' D B D2 U2 F' 
11. 20.35 B L D2 R' U B U' F D' R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 
12. 17.76 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D B2 L' F' D' B2 U2 R2 B' L B 
13. 18.77 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B R' U L U2 L F2 D2 U' F' R 
14. 17.65 D2 R2 F' U' F2 B' D R' B R' L F2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 
15. 17.93 B2 F2 D U2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D B L2 F D F R U2 F2 R D2 
16. 22.78 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R F' R2 D' B F2 R' B2 
17. 18.45 D2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' R U F2 R' D2 R B' U2 B' D' 
18. 14.75 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D U2 F' R U' L B' D2 U2 F L 
19. 20.71 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L B U2 B U F L' B' U2 
20. 18.53 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' D2 L R' D' F' U B' D2 
21. 18.36 B2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' L U2 B R D2 F' R2 U' R2 
22. 14.60 U' F2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D L B' D B F D2 R' B2 U B 
23. 17.89 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R U B L F D2 L R D' F' 
24. 18.27 U2 B U2 F U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 R B L2 B2 L' R' D' R' U R 
25. 16.41 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L D' R' F D' B D' F D2 L' 
26. 17.23 F2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 F L2 D B' D L' R2 B' 
27. 19.42 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' B' R B L2 D2 F' L' D' B2 L' 
28. 18.95 D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B D2 U2 R2 F' R D2 L2 R D B' F2 L' D R' 
29. 17.15 F2 U F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U F' U' R2 D' F D2 R' D' F' L2 
30. 20.02 U R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D R F L B2 L D' R U' L2 
31. 15.47 L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 F' L' R' F' D U' F' L2 R F L 
32. 21.55 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L B U2 F' L' R B2 U' R' F2 
33. 18.71 F2 L' D' F' U' B' L B2 R' D F R2 L2 F2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 
34. 16.83 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 L F2 L2 D2 F' U' B U' L2 R U2 B2 D B' 
35. 18.57 R U2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 D U L F D' R' B2 L2 B U2 
36. 19.26 L2 D U' L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F L U2 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 U' 
37. 19.38 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 U B U' L B' D R B' F' D U 
38. 24.24 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 F2 L' U2 R U' R2 D' U' L D' F' L' D2 
39. 18.78 B U L' D R' D R2 L F R L2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 
40. 18.48 U' L' F' L U' D' F B2 U' B2 R D2 L' U2 R' L2 F2 R' F2 B2 
41. 19.25 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 R U' B L D U L' D L2 R' 
42. 24.64 L' D2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' R' B2 D F' L' U L' D' F' R' B L2 
43. 17.67 D2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L R2 B' L2 D F' D' 
44. 18.40 D' B' D R' F2 U R2 B2 L' B R2 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 
45. 26.38 U L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D U2 B' R' B' D U R F' D' U2 
46. 19.29 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 U F' L2 F D B2 L R2 U' F' 
47. 16.59 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' U' F' R F D L' R' U' F' 
48. 17.53 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R' D2 B2 U' B L F D' L' U F 
49. 24.33+ U D2 F' U2 R F2 U2 D L' U L2 D2 B R2 B U2 F2 B D2 R2 
50. 18.11 R U2 D' B2 U R2 L U' B R B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 D2


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 23, 2014)

Woo 51.06, 52.18, (49.42), (57.11), 55.86 = 53.03


----------



## TDM (Sep 23, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> Woo 51.06, 52.18, (49.42), (57.11), 55.86 = 53.03


wat...

32. 21.03 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' L F' U2 F' L U' L F' R' L'

x2 z' // Inspection
U z U L B' U U L x U U x' // X-EOLine (9/9)
z' L' L' U U L U' // F2L-2 (6/15)
z U U L' U U L z' U' L' L' U // F2L-3 (10/25)
z L' U' L U U L' U U L U U L' U L // F2L-4 (14/39)
U L' U U L U L' U L' L' U U L' U' L U' L' // COLL (17/56) 
U L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L' L' U // EPLL (14/70)
alg.cubing.net

3.33 TPS.

Decided to time my F2L a bit, and of course the moment I start I completely forget how to look ahead. The only decent things I got in 100 solves were a 6.99 Ao5 and 7.90 Ao12:

1. (5.99) U2 B2 U L B R' D B2 U F' R U2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L' D2 
2. 7.35 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R' B' D L' F2 D2 B D' F 
3. 6.39 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 R U2 B' L' B' U' B F2 L' B' 
4. 9.08 U2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' F' L2 R2 F L' F R' B F L' U' R F 
5. 7.24 B' F2 U2 F L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 R B' L2 F R F2 U2 L 
6. 7.19 L B2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R U2 B2 F' D' F U' B2 L2 D2 L' U' R2 
7. 9.76 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 U B L D B R U' L' F' D 
8. (10.24) L2 F2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' L B L2 D' B' R2 F' D F2 R 
9. 8.23 R D' F' U2 B U' R' L2 B' D R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 B2 
10. 8.88 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L' D2 L2 F' L U' F R' B2 D2 
11. 7.24 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 B' L' B D2 B2 L' F2 L' B U' 
12. 7.64 R' D' B R2 U R2 U2 L' U' B2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 

I also got a LL skip on one of the solves, but because I was only timing F2L and didn't AUF, so it was a +2, and the time was a high 11...


----------



## Chree (Sep 23, 2014)

Still loving the AoChuang, and getting much more used to it.


First new PB single in many months: 1:38.41 (PB-1.09)
Which helped me nab a new Ao5 PB: 1:48.84 (PB-1.07)


My D's still need some work. It's way to easy to accidently turn the Dw layer during Hoya Cross. My unmodded SS would lock up if I did that. Nice little preventative design feature.



SirWaffle said:


> Woo 51.06, 52.18, (49.42), (57.11), 55.86 = 53.03



You are crazy... time for me to finally do some work on Mega.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I too request a video. My disassembly/reassembly took an entire afternoon.


Me three, the biggest I have assembled is a 5x5, but even that took an hour.

New 3x3 PBs
Old/New
ao5: 17.16/ 16.46
ao12: 18.18/17.68
ao100: 19.56/ 19.36 

I think that I can finally say that I am sub 20


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 24, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I too request a video. My disassembly/reassembly took an entire afternoon.



lol it took me 2 days.


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 24, 2014)

Bunch of new Clock PBs.

AO5: 12.46, 13.39, (15.11), (11.26), 12.78 = 12.88

AO12: 11.26, 12.78, 14.39, 12.87, 13.01, (10.71), 13.15, (16.24), 13.93, 13.46, 12.83, 11.67 = 12.94

AO50: 14.30

AO100: 14.51

If my AO100 was my AO5 in competition, I'd be 334th in the world. Damn I'm good.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 24, 2014)

PBs are bold.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-24
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: *2.34*
worst: 20.45

mean of 3
current: 7.20 (σ = 1.22)
best: *5.28* (σ = 3.46)

avg of 5
current: 7.67 (σ = 0.70)
best: *5.79* (σ = 2.10)

avg of 12
current: 7.13 (σ = 0.76)
best: 7.13 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 50
current: 7.96 (σ = 1.33)
best: *7.94* (σ = 1.38)

avg of 100
current: 8.10 (σ = 1.51)
best: *8.10* (σ = 1.51)

Average: 8.10 (σ = 1.51)
Mean: 8.19



Spoiler: Time List



*1. 8.03 L' B L' R U B' L' U' 
2. 5.49 B' U' R U' B' U' B R' L' 
3. 9.81 B R U B U L R U 
4. 2.75 U R U B L R' L' R 
5. 3.86 L' U L B' U' R U R' U'* 5.79 avg of 5
6. 9.22 L U' R' B' U R' U R U 
7. 13.40 R' U' B U' B' U L' R L' 
8. 4.38 R' L B U L U B U' B 
9. 9.70 B R L' R' L U L' B' R L 
10. 7.48 U R L R U' L R' L' 
11. 8.75 B' R L' B' R' B U' L' U' 
12. 9.53 L' B' L' R B' R B' U' L' 
13. 6.22 U R B R' B R' L' U' 
14. 7.05 L' U' L R' U' R' U B' 
15. 8.43 U B R' B' L B' L' B 
16. 7.28 B L R' U B R' B' L 
17. 8.90 U L B' L' R L B R' 
18. 7.71 R B' U' B' R' B L' R' 
19. 8.29 B' R U' B L R' U' R' 
20. 9.11 R' B U R L U' R' B 
21. 8.26 L' U L' U' R' B' U B 
22. 5.25 L' U' R' L' R U' B L R' 
23. 7.48 R' U R' U B L' B' L' 
24. 10.35 U L B L' U B R L' U' 
25. 12.01 L' U B R L U B L' U' 
26. 8.14 R' L U B' L U L U' L' 
27. 8.71 R U' R L' B' L' B R' L' 
28. 9.39 B U' B L R' L B R' 
29. 8.26 R B' U R' L' U' B R' B 
30. 7.91 U' L U L' U L B' R' L' 
31. 20.45 U L B U' B R' B U' L' 
32. 8.88 L B R B R' B' U L 
33. 8.09 L' R' L U B' R' U R' 
34. 6.83 L R U B R' U' L' B U' 
35. 9.59 B U' R L' B' U B U' L U' 
36. 6.10 B L' B' U' R' B' U R U' 
37. 14.25 L U' R' L B U' R B' L 
38. 5.64 U' R U L' R L' R' L' U 
39. 12.36 L R' L R B U' B' U' L 
40. 10.44 L' B R L' U' L' R L 
41. 9.33 B' R L' B U R' L U L 
42. 8.44 U R B R' B U' L' U' L' 
43. 6.63 L' B' R B' U L R' L' B 
44. 8.76 U' L' B L B' R' B' L' 
45. 7.48 U L R L R B' U R' U' 
46. 7.52 L' B L' B U' B' L' B' L 
47. 2.34 R U' B' R' U B' U B L' 
48. 9.97 U' B U' R L R' U' R' 
49. 6.62 L B' L' B' U B' U B R' 
50. 9.55 U' L R U' R U L' B U' 
51. 10.57 L B' L' U L R' U' R' B' 
52. 7.88 R' L' U' R B' U' R U' B' 
53. 8.51 L' R' L' B R' U R' U 
54. 7.95 U' B' U' R L R' B' U 
55. 7.70 B U' B' L' U B' R L' 
56. 6.81 R' B' U' R U B L' U' 
57. 8.63 U R B' L R' B U' B' U' 
58. 9.81 R' L U R B U' L R' 
59. 8.33 U R B L' B L' R U 
60. 6.37 R' U' B' R' U' L B L' 
61. 8.82 U' L' U' B' R' U' R' B' 
62. 7.83 R U R B R' L R' B L' U 
63. 9.61 U L B' L U' R B' U R' 
64. 9.01 L B' U' B U L B L' 
65. 9.47 R U L U' B R U B' 
66. 12.04 R' L R' U' R' L' U' L' R' 
67. 10.66 B' U B' R L R' B R 
68. 6.34 L' U' R' L' B' U R' L' U' 
69. 4.91 R L' R U' L' R U L' 
70. 9.48 L' R B' U R' B L' R' 
71. 7.09 R' U R U' L B R' L 
72. 8.37 L B' R B' R B R' U 
73. 4.71 R' U L' R' U' L' B' R 
74. 8.65 B' L' U L R' B L' U L 
75. 9.35 U' B L B' U' B R B 
76. 9.96 R U B R' U' R U L 
77. 8.04 L' B' L B U' R L' U' L' 
78. 7.21 L U B' L' R' B' R' B' 
79. 6.52 B L' B R U B L' B 
80. 5.37 U' L U' L' B L' R' B' 
81. 9.47 U R L' R' L' U' L U' L' 
82. 4.79 L' B R' B' U R' L R' 
83. 7.40 U L' R B L R' L R 
84. 10.25 U' R' U L' U' B L' B U 
85. 7.58 R B U' L' B L U' L U 
86. 9.12 U' R L' B' U' L U R U 
87. 6.53 R U R U' B U' R U' 
88. 9.50 R' L' R B' U L R' U B' R' 
89. 7.53 B' L' B L' R' L B' L U 
90. 8.12 U' R' L' U R L B' R U 
91. 6.34 L R L' U R' U R L' 
92. 6.70 L' R' U' R B L U B' 
93. 6.76 L' B L' B L B' R' L R 
94. 6.87 L' R' L U' L U' B R' 
95. 5.43 L R B R' L' U R U' R 
96. 11.31 L' R' B' L' B' U L' R' B' 
97. 7.42 B U' L U' L B U' R L' 
98. 6.03 L R L U' B U' R' U' 
99. 7.11 B U' R B' U B' U B' 
100. 8.46 R' U B' R U L' B' R'


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm beginning to think that Clock is my speciality.

Single: 9.11 (UR2- DR4- DL4+ UL6+ U1- R4+ D4+ L1- ALL2- y2 U5- R3- D4+ L2+ ALL2- DR DL UL)

AO5: 11.83, 11.29, 10.97, (13.21), (10.86) = 11.36

AO12: 11.29, 10.97, 13.21, 10.86, 12.55, 14.06, 11.93, 10.91, (18.19), (10.43), 11.78, 11.41 = 11.90

AO50: 12.65

AO100: 12.98

If that AO5 was in competition, I'd be the best in Australia and 152nd in the world. If that AO100 was my AO5, I'd be 4th in Australia and 246th in the world. Go me.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 24, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> I'm beginning to think that Clock is my speciality.
> 
> Single: 9.11 (UR2- DR4- DL4+ UL6+ U1- R4+ D4+ L1- ALL2- y2 U5- R3- D4+ L2+ ALL2- DR DL UL)
> 
> ...


I love it when people catch on to the fact that clock is easy because nobody cares about it 
Good job though, keep practising! Should be sub-10 before long :>


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 24, 2014)

I know consider myself to be sub 11.

Edit:

7.443 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 B' D F' R2 L' U B2 U' F L2 D2
D R D2 // Xcross
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-2
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L-3
U R' U R y U' R U' R' // F2L-4
R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R // OLL
l' U R' u2 L U' L' u2 R2 x' U2 // PLL

47/7.443 = 6.314 TPS. I think that's good for me. I doubt I've broken 6.5 before.

Edit2: Wow 10.095 Average of 12. I guess its kind of a sub 10 fail, but I was not expecting this at all so I'm happy with it.


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 24, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I love it when people catch on to the fact that clock is easy because nobody cares about it
> Good job though, keep practising! Should be sub-10 before long :>



Thanks! My Clock isn't too great though, it jams up all the time, so I still think I could be better. Plus, there's a lot of things I could still do, like orientation neutrality or whatever it's called.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 24, 2014)

2.69 avg 12 and 2.43 avg 5 on 2x2, does anyone want upload?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I know consider myself to be sub 11.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



You're a beast.



Antonie faz fan said:


> 2.69 avg 12 and 2.43 avg 5 on 2x2, does anyone want upload?



Why not


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2014)

8. 2:22.64+ F D2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' Lw' B2 Uw' Dw' Fw' Bw' Lw' Fw2 D2 L' F' Uw D2 F U2 Bw Dw' Bw' B R2 F Rw R Fw2 B2 Rw R' Fw B' D F' D B' Rw' U2 D2 Lw2 Fw Uw' F' Lw' Rw Fw2 D B2 L' R' Fw' Bw Rw' Uw' Bw' Uw2 F

With reduction. Centres were done by ~30.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 24, 2014)

Scramble: R2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B L2 D' B F2 R' F2 U' L F L U

Solution:

x2 y' 
F D' R' D'
y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
U2 L U' L'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
U F R U R' U' F'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

53 HTM/8.00 seconds = 6.6 TPS

Really not all that fast, but it felt quite speedy. 6.6 tps is still kinda high for me too, so that's a plus as well.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 24, 2014)

After taking a break from Square-1:
11.12 PB avg 12. 10.46 avg5 also included.

1. 10.22 (0, 5) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / 
2. 10.02 (0, -4) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4) / (-1, 0)
3. 11.15 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (-4, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)
4. 9.59 (-5, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / 
5. 11.31 (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0)
6. 12.71 (0, -4) / (4, 4) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -4)
7. 11.60 (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (3, -2)
8. 11.83 (1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0)
9. 12.28 (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)
10. (9.22) (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (6, -2) / (-2, -3) / (2, -2) / (-2, -2)
11. (13.72) (0, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / 
12. 10.53 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0)


----------



## Carrot (Sep 25, 2014)

L U L B R L' R' L' B' r b u (CStimer, WCA -> Pyraminx)

Yeah.... okay... Second time I get a 1 move (+ tips) scramble, first one was with qqTimer's random state sub-optimal scrambler a few years back.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 25, 2014)

9.74, 8.47, (6.99), 8.50, (10.14), 9.69, 7.47, 7.61, 8.15, 8.21, 7.14, 7.78 = 8.28 PB avg12

also 8.84 PB avg50 

Counting 9.74 in the avg12 though


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-24
avg of 5: 7.16

Time List:
1. 7.00 U2 B D2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D F2 D2 R2 B2 L B D' F 
2. 6.69 B2 R2 F' U2 B U2 F L2 U2 R2 F' D' R F L D' B' R' F2 L F' 
3. (5.58) U' F2 D R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D L B F2 D2 B' L R' U' F U 
4. (8.88) R' U' B D R2 U' L' U' B U D F2 D L2 U R2 L2 D F2 U' 
5. 7.80 R B D B' L D R L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 U2

uuuggggghhh I just want to sub 7 :'( I was so close on this....on cam too


----------



## natezach728 (Sep 25, 2014)

4.988 avg100 on skewb. Finally.


----------



## qaz (Sep 25, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-24
mean of 3: 9.67

Time List:
1. 7.80 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B U' L B2 U2 B' D' F' U2 B2 U' 
2. 9.81 U F B' U B D B2 R2 B R D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F B2 
3. 11.41 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R F' D2 U' F2 D R' B' R2 U2



Spoiler: the 7



7.80 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B U' L B2 U2 B' D' F' U2 B2 U'

x'
U D' r' D'
U' R U' R2 U R
y' R' U R U' R' U R
y' U R' U R2 U' R'
y R U2 R' U R U' R' 
U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 [l R] U2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 25, 2014)

qaz said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-24
> mean of 3: 9.67
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Fixed you reconstruction. 
Also R U2 R' U' R U' R would have given you an L perm at the correct angle. No U' to set up OLL, no U' to set up PLL and no AUF


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 25, 2014)

*Almost sub-12*

11.88 ao50, and 12.05 ao100

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-25
avg of 100: 12.05



Spoiler: Time List



Solves 10-59 is the ao50
1. 11.77 L2 F2 L2 R' D2 R D2 R' B2 R' B' U2 L D F' L' D B U 
2. 11.71 F2 B2 L B2 U R F L D2 F U' L2 U' B2 U' D B2 R2 B2 U' 
3. 10.52 U F2 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 D' F D2 L2 R U' F' U' F R' 
4. 10.25 B2 F2 R' D2 L R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B L F' R' U' R F 
5. 12.24 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' U' R D B D' L B' F' U B' D' 
6. 14.50 U' B' R L U R L D' R' F' D' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D 
7. 14.03 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U B L' U' F2 U R2 B U' R 
8. 11.79 D F D2 B2 L F U2 R2 D' L' F D2 B D2 F U2 R2 U2 F 
9. 12.85 D2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B R D' L B' F2 U' F' 
10. 11.47 L F R L U F2 L2 B' D' F2 R L2 D2 B2 R F2 B2 L' D2 L 
11. 12.73 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L B' D' R2 D' R' B2 F' U2 F2 U 
12. 10.75 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L F2 R' F2 D F' U' L' D' L' 
13. 12.05 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R F' U' R B2 D' L' D' F 
14. 10.29 R F2 L U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R U2 B D U B2 L' D B' R2 F' R 
15. 13.39 R2 F2 U2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 U B F U' L' D2 U L D F' 
16. 12.81 L B2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 R' B U' R' D U2 B' L F' L2 B2 
17. 11.42 B L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 F L' F U L' F2 R2 D2 L D' R 
18. 11.38 F' B' U' R' F L' U' R F' D' F' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 
19. 11.42 R2 B' U2 L2 F' R F2 L2 U F' U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 
20. 10.80 F2 L2 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 B2 F' D' B' U R' U' F' D U' R' D2 
21. (16.66) B2 U F2 D R2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' R' U' R2 F U' B L F2 
22. 10.58 B U2 F D' B' U2 L U F L D' R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 
23. 13.73 D B' R' F2 L' F' U' F' U2 F U' B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 D 
24. 12.28 R' L2 B' D2 F R B2 U D' F' U F2 U D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
25. 14.44 R F R2 B2 R2 D' L' B U' R L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 L2 B2 
26. 11.37 R2 U2 F R2 U2 R' L D F L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 
27. 10.93 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D' L' R2 B D' U2 B' 
28. 11.74 L' B2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 U' B2 F L B R2 U F D L 
29. (9.10) L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L' U2 R' U B R U' L' U' L B' U2 R2 
30. 13.34+ B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D B D' U2 L2 D' L' D' L' F' U' 
31. 10.32 U F2 R U2 F D' L2 U' B R2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R' 
32. (16.19) F2 D L2 F' L F' D2 L F U B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' 
33. (15.88) R D2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R U' B L U' L2 D' L' F2 
34. 13.77 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 F L' U' F L B R' B R' 
35. 12.22 B R2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 B F2 R' D2 U B2 F' R2 F L' D' F 
36. 12.32+ L' D2 R F' L U L' F B' D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' 
37. (9.39) D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F' U B' U L' D R F D2 U2 
38. 13.37 F L2 B D2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 F L2 R B2 L U' B' R' F L R' F 
39. 11.48 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' U' B' F' D B D2 L R F2 D2 
40. 11.60 R2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 D B2 R' B U F2 U' L2 U' F2 
41. 12.66 B D2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 D B' L' R D' B L' U R' 
42. 13.57 D' U' L2 D R2 U R2 D B2 L U2 R2 F' L' D2 B2 D2 U F 
43. 11.22 L2 R2 F' U2 B U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R' D' F L U L' B' R2 U 
44. 11.04 B2 L' R B2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 B' R' F2 U' R' B2 L2 R2 B' U' 
45. (9.53) B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D R B F2 D R F' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 
46. 11.48 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R' B' L D2 L U' B L R D2 U 
47. 11.17 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 F' U L2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 L' D 
48. 12.74 R U B R2 U' B U2 L' U' D' R' F2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 L' 
49. 11.05 R2 F2 D F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 U F' U2 L' D2 B F' R' B2 U B 
50. 12.19 U' B2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R D B D2 U' B2 F R' U B' 
51. 11.16 F2 U2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' D' U2 B2 D2 L' R' D U' R U' 
52. 11.83 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 D R2 B' U' R U' R' F' D' L 
53. 13.71 R2 B' L' F' D' B' R L D' B' U2 R2 L' U2 F2 R U2 F2 L' 
54. 11.54 D2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R F U B F D' R' F2 D 
55. 11.20 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 B D F L' D2 R' F2 U 
56. 10.87 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F' R' F2 L' F2 R D2 B' 
57. 11.67 F R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U B2 F' 
58. 10.40 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' B' L U' R' B' D2 F' U' L U' 
59. 11.43 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B U' L' R2 U' L2 B D2 R' 
60. 13.18 B2 U' F2 D B2 U B2 F U2 L' D' B2 U R2 B' F' R 
61. 14.29 L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F' R U2 R2 B U2 R2 F' D' 
62. 14.34 U D' R D2 F' U2 F' D R2 F' R B2 R L D2 B2 L' 
63. 13.62 U2 R L D' L2 U' R' F2 D2 L' U2 F U2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 
64. 10.85 R' D' B L2 D2 F U2 R' F B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 
65. 13.07 L' B' D F B' L' U R' F2 U' R' U2 L' U2 R D2 R2 D2 
66. 11.87 R U2 D R' F' L U F' U2 L' U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 
67. 11.58 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F L' R2 D' U' R B' D L F' L2 
68. 9.80 U' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L D U' R' U' B2 F R U2 R D2 
69. 10.22 B2 R B' R B' U L' B' U' R D2 B2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' 
70. 13.70 B' D R' B2 U' D' F U' R L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 
71. (25.29) B' L' U L2 U2 B' D B2 R F' D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' 
72. 13.60 D U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B D F' D' L U F' R D R2 
73. 12.75 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L D' F' L2 F2 U R F' 
74. 9.97 F B2 R L' D F' L' U D' R' U B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D 
75. 14.58 B2 R B2 R F2 R U2 F2 U' L R B L B2 L' B2 F 
76. 11.93 B R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 L' B2 F' L2 D2 R D' L D' B' 
77. 11.88 R' D2 F2 L' B' D R L F U B2 R L' U2 L B2 R' B2 D2 
78. 12.81 F2 L B R' U B2 R L F' D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 F2 R2 
79. 11.22 B' L U' D2 F D L' B R U D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F L2 B2 
80. 10.81 B R2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' U B2 F' L' D' L2 B' L2 F' 
81. 12.75 F U2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F L' B' U L D' R B L' D2 U' 
82. 11.74 B2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B' L R2 U' B' R' D F' D2 
83. 12.76 U' R U D' F L F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 
84. 11.49 R' B2 L2 D L F' R U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F L2 F U2 F2 B 
85. 11.48 U2 R B2 R B2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 L2 B R' D L U' R F U B' R2 
86. 11.58 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 B' L' U F D L U2 
87. 11.86 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D U2 B2 R2 F' U' L' R B L' U' R2 D' R2 
88. (9.17) U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F' U B L F' U' R D' B U2 
89. 11.13 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' R2 D2 L' F2 R U F D' B D2 L' D2 R U' F2 
90. 14.23 R2 B' D2 L D' F U' F' B' L' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 
91. 13.16 F U2 R2 U' F2 D' R B' U L' U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 D B2 U' 
92. (15.95) B2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' F U F D' R' D2 F D' B R' 
93. (9.37) F2 R F' U' D' F2 U2 B2 L B' L' D2 R F2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 
94. 13.36 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D U' R' U2 B D' F R B' D F2 D2 B 
95. 12.52 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 R' F' R U' L' D R' U' L2 U 
96. 13.51 U B2 D U B2 F2 D R2 U' L' B2 F L2 U' R U' R2 D U 
97. 12.52 R2 B2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 U R B2 R2 B L2 R F' U2 B2 
98. 11.28 L2 F R2 B' D2 F L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' B F D' R' F2 U R' 
99. 10.05 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 R' U' L' F' D' F2 U F' R2 U' 
100. 10.80 F2 L2 B2 R' U B L' D2 F' R2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R F2 D2



Edited, I put 11 in the title...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn. Study break PB. Skewb Ao5: 4.78

(2.89), 5.12, 3.66, 5.55, (6.52)

Ao12 was fail-ish. Good for me but not PB; had good chance to be PB but bj happened.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 25, 2014)

16.95 3x3 Ao12


----------



## timeless (Sep 25, 2014)

timeless said:


> OH PB, t perm
> 12.95 F L' U B' R2 B D2 F L B2 D2 R D B2 D2 R' F2 U D F D' B D2 F2 B'



OH - 15.15 best on cam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05qxIfrs4ZE&feature=youtu.be




R U2 R' L2 F L' R U2 L2 R' B L' B2 F' D' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 D' U2 R' U2 R2

edit: 
y2 z // inspection
R' U' R' U' // cross
z U3' z U' R U // 1st pair
z' U' R U R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 z U' R' U R U' R' U // 4th pair 
z' U r U R' U R' U2 r' U // OLL


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 25, 2014)

Just did a 3x3 avg of 100 in one sitting at 1:00AM... never again...
avg - 21.36
best single 12.40
best ao5 17.95
1 DNF


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 25, 2014)

More Clock records.

Single: 8.85 UR2- DR6+ DL4- UL6+ U0+ R1- D2- L5+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R4+ D3- L4+ ALL4+ UL

AO5: 9.24, 11.28, (12.85), 11.16, (9.22) = 10.56

AO12: 9.35, 9.32, (16.73), 10.84, 11.65, 11.44, 11.67, (8.85), 10.94, 13.27, 9.50, 12.33 = 11.03

AO50: 11.74

AO100: 11.93


----------



## Iggy (Sep 25, 2014)

9.75 (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)

2nd square-1 sub 10 lol

Edit: might've misscrambled


----------



## EMI (Sep 25, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 9.75 (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
> 
> 2nd square-1 sub 10 lol
> 
> Edit: might've misscrambled



Maybe not, I got a sub 10 on it also...

0,-4/0,2/-2,0/-1,-2/-3,-3/4,6/
J-J and adj-adj


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 25, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> 16.95 3x3 Ao12


Don't you mean Ao5? That's what your sig says, at least. Unless you got the same Ao5 as Ao12


----------



## Iggy (Sep 25, 2014)

wat

Average of 5: 15.08
1. (26.22) (4, 3) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, -2) / (6, 0)
2. (9.75) (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
3. 18.19 (-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
4. 14.42 (0, 5) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, -2) / (4, -4) / 
5. 12.64 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (5, -4)


----------



## Username (Sep 25, 2014)

6.30 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U R F2 L2 F' D2 F U F2 U

x2
D' R2' F R
U R' U2 R L' U L
R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U R U R'
U' r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 25, 2014)

Sub 23 average! (My goal is to get to sub-20 in the next 3 months so I can show off on Christmas Eve when all of my *extended* family is together)


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 25, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.96
1. 10.99 
UR3- DR5+ DL1+ UL5- U4+ R3- D2- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R4+ D0+ L1- ALL3+ UR DL UL 

2. 9.45 
UR1+ DR4- DL1- UL6+ U6+ R3+ D3+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R5+ D3+ L5- ALL1- UR DR UL 

3. (16.23) 
UR1+ DR5- DL1+ UL2+ U2- R1- D3- L4- ALL0+ y2 U4- R3+ D2+ L4- ALL5+ UR UL 

4. (8.69) 
UR1+ DR3+ DL2+ UL1+ U5- R6+ D4- L0+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R4- D3+ L0+ ALL5- UR DR 

5. 9.44 
UR5+ DR5+ DL3- UL1- U3+ R4- D3+ L1- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R4+ D5+ L4+ ALL2+ UR DR UL 

Gonna be honest, didn't expect this one until at least next week.


----------



## imvelox (Sep 25, 2014)

1:00.04 5x5 single on the aochuang (Filmed)

Kill me please, i had like 3 sec G perm


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> A shengshou 6x6 in half an hour? I need a video of this.



Ok maybe half an hour is a vast underestimation. I should time it.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 25, 2014)

10.85 avg100 on 3x3


----------



## biscuit (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm down to 27 seconds!... like the slowest person on the forums (sigh)


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I'm down to 27 seconds!... like the slowest person on the forums (sigh)



Nope there are many other pople who are not sub 30 on the forms.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 25, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Nope there are many other pople who are not sub 30 on the forms.



*forums 

it was a bit of an exaggeration


----------



## Johnny (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm down to a minute on average with 3x3. I know that's bad by your standards but I don't evaluate my performance by comparing myself to other people.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2014)

6.98...with a corner twist.

LL skips help


----------



## lucascube (Sep 25, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-25
avg of 5: 7.265

Time List:
1. 7.251 R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B2 F L R2 U2 B2 R B D' U' F2 
2. (6.051) B D2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B L U B2 U' B R D' F D2 L 
3. (8.964) R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 F' L' R2 U2 B' D' L F L B F 
4. 7.084 U2 D2 F' L' D B R L' F' D F2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U 
5. 7.460 F2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 U F2 U R F D2 L' F R2

Pretty good.

Edit: Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-25
avg of 5: 23.495

Time List:
1. 24.724 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
2. (30.629) (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(3, 0) 
3. 21.577 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0) 
4. 24.185 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3) 
5. (20.675) (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, 0) 

Yay! Also 26.xxx ao12


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 26, 2014)

3x3 pbs
10.37 single, 13.97 ao5, 15.00 ao12


----------



## Fawn (Sep 26, 2014)

The most consistent average I ever got, and it's not even that good 

13.14
(13.13)
13.17
(13.22)
13.19

wot


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2014)

Yay first successful 2bld solve (unless you count the time I took like an hour to memorize the exact solution with LBL)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2014)

74:33.530 examinx sim
11364 moves at 2.54 moves/sec

PB/UWR by ~2.5 minutes


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 26, 2014)

biscuit said:


> *forums
> 
> it was a bit of an exaggeration



So pople is correct spelling then?


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> So pople is correct spelling then?



I no right.


----------



## TomTom (Sep 26, 2014)

3.45 2x2 solve first day having it (completely planned it in the 15 seconds, didnt count on the pbl skip


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 26, 2014)

1. 7.51 
UR2+ DR1- DL6+ UL5- U3+ R1- D5- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U6+ R6+ D1+ L1+ ALL0+ UR DR DL 

What.



qqwref said:


> 74:33.530 examinx sim
> 11364 moves at 2.54 moves/sec
> 
> PB/UWR by ~2.5 minutes



You're insane. Well done.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 26, 2014)

All new 5x5 PBs with AoChuang!!!

*Single: 1:24.57*
*Mo3: 1:35.63* (1:41.71, 1:24.57, 1:40.61)
*Ao5: 1:37.19* (1:38.42, 1:31.45, (1:43.53), 1:41.71, (1:24.57))
*Ao12: 1:40.23* (1:32.50, (1:54.96), 1:38.42, 1:31.45, 1:43.53, 1:41.71, (1:24.57), 1:40.61, 1:42.24, 1:41.95, 1:41.75, 1:48.10)

My best Ao5 before this was: 1:41.63


----------



## ottozing (Sep 26, 2014)

aolongj v2

stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 6.556
worst time: 14.034

current avg5: 8.408 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 7.858 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 9.173 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 8.345 (σ = 0.85)

current avg50: 9.181 (σ = 0.97)
best avg50: 8.744 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 9.045 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 9.003 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 9.015 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 9.102


----------



## imvelox (Sep 26, 2014)

Skewb 5.94 avg30


7.63 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 U' R'


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 26, 2014)

(58.41), 54.96, (48.28), 50.33, 51.58, = 52.29 um wat


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> (58.41), 54.96, (48.28), 50.33, 51.58, = 52.29 um wat


wat
wr soon pls


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> wat
> wr soon pls



alright not a problem, just give me a few more months xD


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> (58.41), 54.96, (48.28), 50.33, 51.58, = 52.29 um wat



I see you as the next Mega WR AVG holder.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 26, 2014)

14.44 avg100


----------



## biscuit (Sep 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> So pople is correct spelling then?



*facepalm* did I do that? I meant people


----------



## imvelox (Sep 26, 2014)

2:34.32 7x7 single

5° 2:34 and PB is 2:33 lel


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2014)

25. 19.63 F2 U R2 B2 D U B2 L2 D2 B2 U B' R2 F2 R F' L' D R' L' B L2
26. 18.01 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D R2 B' R' L2 U' B' R D B2 R2 U
27. 25.47 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R' D F' U2 L' B' D U' B2 F U'

21.04 Mo3.


----------



## ChristianSena (Sep 26, 2014)

1. 5.37 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' B U B' D2 F R B' D' L' 
LoL PB single 3x3

y' R2 F R L U' y R2// XCROSS
y U R U' R' //F2L2
y' U' R U' R' y U L' U L //F2L3
y U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'// F2L4
(U') R U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U'// PLL SKIP 39 moves/ 5.37 s= 7.26 tps good


----------



## GG (Sep 26, 2014)

13.80 avg12 and still no sub15 avg50. :!


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 26, 2014)

WTF first sub-9 ever, luckiest scramble ever:

x2 // Inspection (0)
B R D2 R' D' // Cross (5/5)
y U' R U' R' // F2L-1 (4/9)
y' U R U' R' // F2L-2 (4/13)
y' U' L' U L // F2L-3 (4/17)
U' R U R' // F2L-4 (4/21)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL - Sune (8/29)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL - Y Perm (18/47)

8.617 seconds, 5.454 tps. Slow, but I never expect solves this lucky


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> WTF first sub-9 ever, luckiest scramble ever:
> 
> x2 // Inspection (0)
> B R D2 R' D' // Cross (5/5)
> ...


If, in alg.cubing.net, you go to 'Settings' and change 'Moves' to 'Reconstruction', you get something that looks like this:


> /* Scramble */
> U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 U B2 D' B' F D L' B2 F L'
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...



Black text is easier to read, and you only have a short link at the end instead of one really long one.
Also it includes the scramble 
Also that's a nice solve... I wish I could get F2Ls like that. And get a TPS as good as yours.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> If, in alg.cubing.net, you go to 'Settings' and change 'Moves' to 'Reconstruction', you get something that looks like this:
> 
> 
> Black text is easier to read, and you only have a short link at the end instead of one really long one.
> ...



Ah, that's nice, I'll keep that in mind for next time. And thanks  I was in one of my classes when I got that (I'm doing the 4219 solve marathon so I just solve whenever) and I jumped up and screamed "YES!" when I stopped, since it's one second better than my PB, literally.


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Ah, that's nice, I'll keep that in mind for next time. And thanks  I was in one of my classes when I got that (I'm doing the 4219 solve marathon so I just solve whenever) and I jumped up and screamed "YES!" when I stopped, since it's one second better than my PB, literally.


Yeah, my first sub-10 beat my old PB by 1.49 seconds, and then the next was PB by 0.93. Then 0.1, then 0.70... my PBs seem to jump by huge amounts.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 26, 2014)

16.783 Square-1 PB single! Maybe I can get sub 20 in my next comp, and maybe CHJ won't try to DNF it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2014)

Sub 20 Ao5! (Actually 2 of them)
19.089, 19.030, (18.366), (19.215), 19.091 = 19.070
(23.503), 17.591, 18.691, 22.270, (15.381) = 19.517
Notice that the second of the 2 has the slower average but the best time. (they are underlined)
Just for fun I took the mathematical average (mean) of them both and got a different answer.
First one: 18.958
Second one: 19.487
Interestingly, the fact that the second one had a sub-16 in there didn't help it... (if M1 and M2 are the means and A1 and A2 are the averages, then |M1-A1| < |M2-A2|). Strange.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 26, 2014)

5x5
Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-26
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1:19.97 *PB*
worst: 2:07.56

mean of 3
current: 1:40.62 (σ = 4.33)
best: 1:31.07 (σ = 9.86)

avg of 5
current: 1:38.77 (σ = 0.90)
best: 1:35.83 (σ = 2.49) *PB*

avg of 12
current: 1:40.12 (σ = 3.57)
best: 1:38.51 (σ = 4.94) *PB*

avg of 50
current: 1:43.15 (σ = 5.43)
best: 1:43.15 (σ = 5.43)

avg of 100
current: 1:43.44 (σ = 6.28)
best: 1:43.44 (σ = 6.28) *PB*

Average: 1:43.44 (σ = 6.28)
Mean: 1:43.45


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 26, 2014)

Really good pyra solves!

3.134 avg5!

1. (3.905) L' B' U L' R' B L U' r' u 
2. 3.148 L R U' L' U R' U R' r 
3. 3.083 R B U R U' R U L l b u 
4. 3.170 L' R' U B L R U' B l r b' 
5. (2.654) U R B' R' L' B' L B' l b u'

3.822 avg12!

1. 4.492 U' B R' L R' U' L' B' R' l' r' 
2. (5.220) L B L B' L' R' B' U' l r' 
3. 5.136 R' L' B' R L B' U' R l' 
4. 4.456 U L R U' R' L R' B' R' l' r' u 
5. 2.810 U L R U' L' R' B' R r' u 
6. 3.905 L' B' U L' R' B L U' r' u 
7. 3.148 L R U' L' U R' U R' r 
8. 3.083 R B U R U' R U L l b u 
9. 3.170 L' R' U B L R U' B l r b' 
10. (2.654) U R B' R' L' B' L B' l b u' 
11. 4.441 U' L U' R L U' R' L r 
12. 3.582 U R B L' B R U' B' R l' r' u


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2014)

Holy crap my new 3x3 PB Average with m new Moyu AoLong V2 that I just got a few days ago.
average of 5: 28.43
(26.44) 26.52 29.69 29.09 (31.24)

26.44 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 B' L' F2 L' F' U' L' B R' F D'
26.52 R2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L' F2 D L B' R' D R U'
29.69 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 R D' L' B R' D R' D2
29.09 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' F L' F' R' B D' R' D2 L F2 R'
31.24 R2 D' B2 D R2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D F' U' L2 D' L' D2 R D2 R2 D'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 27, 2014)

3x3 with feet pb by over a minute - 2:22.60

6.46 skewb pb avg100 with 6.22 pb avg50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-26
avg of 100: 6.46

Time List:
1. 4.97 B U' B' R' L' U B U' R' 
2. 6.48 B U' R' B' U' B L U' 
3. 5.20 R B' L U B L R' U R 
4. 5.40 B R L' U B' U R' U' L 
5. 5.53 R' U L U' B' L' R' L U' 
6. 5.38 R' U' B R L' B' L' U L' 
7. 5.39 U' R' L' B U R L R' B 
8. 7.36 R U' R U' L' U R' L' 
9. 6.08 L R B' U' R' L U R' 
10. 5.19 L R L B' R L' B' U 
11. 7.88 R L' R L' R' U' L B R' 
12. 5.28 L R B' R' B' U' R L' 
13. 7.56 U' R' U L R L' B' L' U' 
14. (2.09) U B R B' R U R' U 
15. 6.24 U' L' R L B' L' B L 
16. 5.70 U' L R' B R' B' R' B' U' 
17. 5.19 L' U B' L' U B' R' L' 
18. 4.94 U' R B' U' L' B' R B 
19. 7.34 L R' U' B' R L R' B 
20. 5.47 U' R' L B L R' U' B U 
21. (10.21) B U L B' R' U' B R' U 
22. 7.51 U' L U' B R B U L B' 
23. 5.23 B R U' L' U B' U' R' L' 
24. 5.92 B R U' R' B L U L' U' 
25. 8.48 R' B' L B' R U R U 
26. 4.80 U' L R L U R U R' L 
27. 6.10 U' L R U' L R U' R' 
28. 5.75 U' L' R B' U' B U R' 
29. 5.37 R' L' U' R B R' B' U 
30. 6.34 U B' U' R U B R L' B 
31. 5.31 R' L' B' R' L' B' U L 
32. 5.97 B' R U' B L R' B R' B' 
33. 7.52 L R' U L' R' L U R' B' 
34. 6.49 B' L' B' R' U B U R' 
35. 5.52 R U' L' U' L B' L B R' 
36. 5.75 R' B' R B R' B L B' 
37. 5.86 L' U' L' R U' B L' B' 
38. 8.41 L R' L B' L' R' U' L' 
39. 8.49 U R' L' U R' B U R' U' 
40. 5.82 B U L U' L' U' B L 
41. 5.02 U B' U L' R' U' B' R' U' 
42. 9.67 B L R U R' U L' B' L 
43. (12.53) B' U' L' R' L' U' R' B' R' 
44. 5.52 L' R' B U' B R U' B' 
45. 6.35 B' L' B U L' U' R L' 
46. 6.61 R' B' U L' B U' B' L U 
47. 6.91 L' U' L U L' R' U' L 
48. (2.62) L' U' R U' B U' L B' 
49. 8.40 R U B' R U L R' B L' 
50. 6.55 L R U L U' B' R' U 
51. 6.75 B R L' R B' U R' B' U' 
52. 9.40 U R' L R' U' B R B' R L' 
53. 6.93 R U B U' R U' B' R' 
54. 4.94 B' U R B U R' L' B' 
55. 5.17 U' L' B U' R U' R' U 
56. 6.33 R' B' U' L' U R B L' 
57. 5.87 L U B L U R' B' R L' 
58. 7.00 B U' L' U L' R' B' L' 
59. 4.61 B R' L B' R L' R L R' 
60. 6.04 U R L U B U B L' 
61. 8.72 B L' B' R U L U B U' R' 
62. 5.48 R' L' B U' B' L B R 
63. (9.75) B' R' U L' U' R' U R' L' 
64. 4.97 R B' U R' B L' U L' 
65. 7.16 L' R U' R L' B L B' L 
66. 8.48 R B' R' L' U L B' U' 
67. 6.28 B R U' B R B U R 
68. 6.22 R' B L' U' B' R' L' B' U 
69. 5.57 U R L R B R' U B 
70. 6.87 U' B' U R' B L' R L 
71. 9.25 L' R' B L' U' L' R L 
72. 4.76 B' R' L B U B R' U 
73. 6.48 R' B L' U' B' L R' L' 
74. 6.38 R' U' R B' L U L' B' U 
75. 7.75 R B R' L' B' R U' B' 
76. 5.62 U L' U' R L B L' U R' 
77. 7.19 U R U' L B R' B' U' R' 
78. 6.24 U' B U' B U' B L' U L' 
79. 6.54 U' R U' R U' L B L 
80. 5.99 B U' R' U R' U R B U' 
81. 6.85 R L' U' B' U' L B L' 
82. 6.19 L R U' L' B U B' R L' 
83. 6.25 L B' L' B' L B U' R' 
84. 6.93 B R' U' L' B R' U L' 
85. 7.10 B' L' B U' L' B' U R U 
86. (10.41) L' R B' R U R' B U 
87. (12.95) U' R B' U L B U' L R' 
88. 5.45 U L U' B U' B' U L R' 
89. (3.82) U B U' L' B' U B' L' U 
90. 8.45 L' B' L' R L U' B' L' R 
91. 6.36 U B U L' U L' R' U' R 
92. 5.45 R' U B L B' R' U B 
93. (4.12) B R L U' L R L' B' L' 
94. 8.22 L' U' R U B U B U' 
95. 9.39 L R' L R' U R B L' 
96. 8.53 U' B U L U B' U B 
97. 6.54 R' U B R' U B' R U R' 
98. 6.34 B R U' R B U' L' U R' U' 
99. (3.78) L' U B' L' B R' L R L' 
100. 6.35 R U L R U L R' L' R



first sub-WR with random state scramble in any event:
11. (2.09) U B R B' R U R' U 


sub-5 skewb avg5:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-23
avg of 5: 4.66

Time List:
1. 4.55 R' B' U L' U' B' R' B 
2. (3.74) U' B' R L R B U' L' R 
3. 4.84 R L U' B' R' B R' L' R' L' 
4. (5.72) B U' B L' R' B' L' B' 
5. 4.61 L' U R B U' R' B U'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 27, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> I no right.



*Know


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 27, 2014)

Megaminx
Average of 5: 57.57
1. 58.40 
2. (1:07.04) 
3. 56.51 
4. (56.13) 
5. 57.81


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah, my first sub-10 beat my old PB by 1.49 seconds, and then the next was PB by 0.93. Then 0.1, then 0.70... my PBs seem to jump by huge amounts.


Lol. I've never gotten a sub 10, but I've gotten at least 6 sub 10.5s. My most recent PB beat my previous one by .01.


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Lol. I've never gotten a sub 10, but I've gotten at least 6 sub 10.5s. My most recent PB beat my previous one by .01.


I got my first sub-10 (9.23) when I averaged ~18... you should try being more inconsistent  The solve was very easy though... one move cross, WV, Z perm.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 27, 2014)

1. 40.21 u2 F2 L2 f U B2 L F r2 f U L' r U B u2 R2 U u2 r u L' U' D2 f' u f2 F2 B R' u L R' B2 D2 U' F2 f u' D

PB by ~3.5 seconds, lol
also 50.33 ao5, pretty sure that's my second best ever...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 27, 2014)

Mean: 6.60
Average: 6.57
Best time: 5.16
Median: 6.47
Worst time: 8.42
Standard deviation: 0.99
Yayyy !!! F2L PB


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2014)

Best average of 12: 2:21.48
1-12 - 2:31.22 2:23.24 2:30.76 2:10.55 (2:08.58) 2:15.26 2:30.20 2:18.49 2:22.30 2:23.94 2:08.81 (2:55.58)

that last solve really helped... 50 second 3x3 stage with an XX-cross already solved
4-6 are 2:11.46 Mo3, 4-8 are 2:14.77 Ao5

E: 16. 1:55.23 Dw L' R2 Fw2 Lw' Rw D2 Rw F L2 Bw' Uw D2 Lw2 Dw D2 Lw' R2 U' F B L' Bw' Rw2 R' Uw Fw' Bw B U F Uw2 Dw R' Dw' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 D2 R' Dw Bw' Rw' U' Dw2 L' Lw' Rw' U Dw D2 R2 F' D2 Bw U' L' U' L U

SUB-2! PB by almost 9 seconds...

E2:
Best average of 12: 2:18.72
6-17 - 2:15.26 2:30.20 2:18.49 2:22.30 2:23.94 2:08.81 (2:55.58) 2:27.92 2:18.15 *2:14.22 (1:55.23) 2:07.89*

2:13.42 Ao5
*2:05.78 Mo3*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 27, 2014)

Got a Moyu skewb today. My PBs got pretty demolished.

Single: 9.06 -> 5.12
Ao5: 12.62 -> 10.93
Ao12: 14.75 -> 13.14
Ao100: 17.59 -> 15.00 (the pain!)


----------



## Iggy (Sep 27, 2014)

I started doing Mega again

(1:09.19), 1:21.19, 1:17.29, (1:55.28), 1:10.26, 1:17.80, 1:22.24, 1:17.94, 1:13.15, 1:33.04, 1:21.91, 1:16.00 = 1:19.08

lol counting 1:33.04


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 27, 2014)

Artur Kristof 47.43 megaminx single, polish NR

// 8.40 avg12 with counting 10.83 ;_;


Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.40
1. (6.84) L2 R2 U B2 D R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F R' U' F2 L B R' D' B' F 
2. 8.74 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B F' U' B L' D2 R B2 U' B' 
3. 8.91 B2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 U B2 F U2 L' R2 B2 D B F 
4. 8.06 B2 U' D L' U' R D' R D B' U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 F' D2 
5. 9.43 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U' R B' U L2 B2 R2 F' L B2 L 
6. 7.32 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U L' U2 F' D2 B' L' U R D' B' 
7. 6.86 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F' U' R D2 R' F2 R' B2 D' 
8. 7.87 L2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' R' D2 L' R' F' D B R U2 L2 R' D R2 
9. (11.92) L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L D' B L R2 B' U' R2 F L U' 
10. 10.83 F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U B2 U F' L2 U2 R B' D' L' F' L' 
11. 7.91 L2 B' R D R' B2 U' F' U R' U F2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 
12. 8.06 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 F' U2 F' L D U R F2 L U' F R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> I got my first sub-10 (9.23) when I averaged ~18... you should try being more inconsistent  The solve was very easy though... one move cross, WV, Z perm.


Yeah, that's a really nice solve. Wish I got scrambles like. During today's session, I got a 10.15, which ties my PB, and is my third solve that's sub 10.2 in the past week. It also had a Z perm. You know it's bad when you don't even get excited at setting a 3x3 PB single anymore, but I really didn't. I don't think I even smiled. I get solves that are in the mid to low 10s often. Can I please just sub 10 already. >.<

My PB was 10.16, and I've been stubborn enough to not update my signature with either of the 10.15 solves just because it pisses me off that I'm breaking it by .01 and not getting a sub 10. 

Also, I use a timer called ChronoPuzzle, and it has this weird thing where when you stop the timer, it pauses, then adds a tiny bit to the time. On my PB single, I stopped the timer, and it said 10.12 for about 3 seconds, then moved to 10.15. It does this every solve, and I just know that I'm going to get a 9.98 that becomes a 10.02 or something before I get a real sub 10.


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Yeah, that's a really nice solve. Wish I got scrambles like. During today's session, I got a 10.15, which ties my PB, and is my third solve that's sub 10.2 in the past week. It also had a Z perm. You know it's bad when you don't even get excited at setting a 3x3 PB single anymore, but I really didn't. I don't think I even smiled. I get solves that are in the mid to low 10s often. Can I please just sub 10 already. >.<
> 
> My PB was 10.16, and I've been stubborn enough to not update my signature with either of the 10.15 solves just because it pisses me off that I'm breaking it by .01 and not getting a sub 10.
> 
> Also, I use a timer called ChronoPuzzle, and it has this weird thing where when you stop the timer, it pauses, then adds a tiny bit to the time. On my PB single, I stopped the timer, and it said 10.12 for about 3 seconds, then moved to 10.15. It does this every solve, and I just know that I'm going to get a 9.98 that becomes a 10.02 or something before I get a real sub 10.


I react too much. I've been trying to react less lately, but I haven't had anything too exciting happen. Except that sub-2 5x5 single, but the smaller reaction thing didn't really happen.
The timer thing happens all the time with Prisma. It's very annoying. Prisma is good, but it's just too slow... other than that it's perfect for me. I occasionally use qqTimer for the 3x3 subsets Prisma doesn't have.

E: 14. 18.88 U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U' F' R L2 B' D' U2 R' B U'
15. 19.87 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' U' L B2 U' B2 R' U2 F
16. 20.69 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 B' L F' D2 U' B' L' B U F'
19.81 Mo3, first sub-20. Ao5 was 22.01.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 27, 2014)

F2 U B2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U2 R L2 B2 R' B' U'

y2 // Inspection
F' L' D' R' F // Cross (5/5)
R' U' R U' R' U R y U L U' L' // F2L-1 (11/16)
U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-2 & 3 (18/34)
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/42)
U2 r' U' M' U' R U r' U r // OLL (10/52)
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL (20/72)

72/9.507 = 7.57 TPS... Wow.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> F2 U B2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U2 R L2 B2 R' B' U'
> 
> y2 // Inspection
> F' L' D' R' F // Cross (5/5)
> ...



Surprised you didn't y' U2 R U' R' U' R *U2 R' U' R' F R F'* // F2L-4 for easy EO.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 27, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Surprised you didn't y' U2 R U' R' U' R *U2 R' U' R' F R F'* // F2L-4 for easy EO.


I really dislike that case. If I had been paying more attention I would have done: U L' U L y U R U' R', But I wasn't.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 27, 2014)

8.16 avg5, tying PB


----------



## imvelox (Sep 27, 2014)

59.73 5x5 single on cam! (Aochuang)

I had a big lookup on the J perm but still sub1


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 27, 2014)

Square-1 PB single, avg5 and avg12!

13.535 single! Scramble: (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/ 


21.864 avg5!

1. 20.156
2. 23.281 
3. 13.535
4. 31.027
5. 22.156

25.537 avg12!

1. 33.054 
2. (41.288+) 
3. 20.156 
4. 23.281 
5. (13.535) 
6. 31.027 
7. 22.156 
8. 34.722 
9. 19.921 
10. 30.670 
11. 26.652 
12. 13.732


----------



## GG (Sep 27, 2014)

FIRST SUB 15 AVG 50 
FIRST SUB 15 AVG 100


stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.01
worst time: 31.15

current avg5: 16.23 (σ = 1.28)
best avg5: 13.36 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 15.71 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 13.77 (σ = 0.76) *PB*

current avg50: 15.39 (σ = 1.33)
best avg50: 14.41 (σ = 1.31) *PB*

current avg100: 14.94 (σ = 1.42) *PB*
best avg100: 14.94 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 14.94 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 15.17


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2014)

28.70, 16.58, 14.23, 13.82, 12.33 = 14.88 Ao5 with five different methods, on cam. CF, Roux, PCMS, CFOP, ZZ (in order).



Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.88
1. (28.70) B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 D2 U L' U2 F U2 
2. 16.58 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' D2 B2 U' L B2 F' L F U2 
3. 14.23 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 F' L R2 B' F' R2 U B 
4. 13.82 U2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 L' F2 D L' R' B2 U L2 F U' 
5. (12.33) R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 D L2 B2 D L R' B2 U' R' D2 U2 F' U'



The timer isn't visible :fp should I upload, or try again (probably with a slower average)?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 27, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.22
1. 9.30 D' F' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L B L B2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R2 L' 
2. (18.95) D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 F D' R D B2 D L' U2 R2 B 
3. 9.56 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 D' F U R F' L2 U' 
4. (8.34) U' L F D L2 B U2 D L' U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 
5. 8.81 L2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' R' B R B2 F2 L F' L2 

in order: CFOP, Roux, ZZ, Petrus (lol), FreeFOP


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Average of 5: 9.22
> 1. 9.30 D' F' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L B L B2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R2 L'
> 2. (18.95) D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 F D' R D B2 D L' U2 R2 B
> 3. 9.56 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 D' F U R F' L2 U'
> ...


i think you might need to practise your roux a little bit


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> i think you might need to practise your roux a little bit



nah


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2014)

9.11 single on cam  F2L was 4-5, then I failed LL.

E: it still has an hour and a half left before it finishes uploading, so here's a reconstruction while I'm waiting:

1. (9.11) F' U' F' D B2 R' U2 L D F U L2 B2 D B2 U2 D' L2 U' R2

z2
L D L' U L U R'
L U' L' U L U L'
R' U' R U' y R U R'
U y' R U' R' U2 R U R'
U r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

I think it was that; I remember having that OLL with the two reds on U, but I thought it was a Y perm. I must just be wrong then. Either way PLL execution was awful.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 27, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Square-1 PB single, avg5 and avg12!
> 
> 13.535 single! Scramble: (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/
> 
> ...



Nice. Square-1 is your thing now then? 

btw, clear your PM's.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2014)

4x4x4

37.55 avg5
(33.14), (46.73), 37.29, 37.36, 38.00

38.31 avg12
38.65, 36.00, 44.24, 33.14, (46.73), 37.29, 37.36, 38.00, 41.81, 40.62, 36.03, (33.05)

40.92 avg50


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2014)

7.31 ao50 + 7.60 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-27
solves/total: 103/103

single
best: 5.88
worst: 10.84

mean of 3
current: 7.24 (σ = 1.44)
best: 6.61 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 5
current: 7.86 (σ = 0.84)
best: 6.73 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 12
current: 7.97 (σ = 0.58)
best: 7.04 (σ = 0.45)

avg of 50
current: 7.67 (σ = 0.63)
best: 7.31 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 100
current: 7.60 (σ = 0.69)
best: 7.60 (σ = 0.69)

Average: 7.59 (σ = 0.65)
Mean: 7.64

Time List:
1. 7.26 D2 F D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' U' R' F' L' R' B D 
2. 7.55 U F2 U2 B' R L' U2 F L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 U2 R2 
3. 7.50 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B D2 B' L U' R B U2 B2 L 
4. 7.43 F D2 R' F U2 R L D' B U F2 R2 U2 R F2 R D2 R2 B2 L 
5. 6.73 D2 L' F' D R B L' D R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U F2 U F2 
6. 6.02 U' B2 L U D' L D2 F R' F' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B R2 
7. 7.50 U B2 R U' R U2 B' U F L' U' D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 
8. 8.43 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 R' F' R' D R' F2 D2 F' R B2 
9. 6.90 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L D L' B D R' F U2 L F' 
10. 6.48 R' F2 D R2 L F U2 R' F R' B2 D' F2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 D F2 
11. 7.82 B2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' R D F L2 B2 R2 U' R F' R2 
12. 8.95 B D R2 F' L2 B' L' B2 U D2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B2 
13. 8.12 L F' B' D' B2 L B U B U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 
14. 7.92 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D U F2 D' B2 L U F' U' R' F L B' F' U 
15. 9.05 R2 L' B R2 D' B' R F' D' R' B R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' 
16. 7.30 L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U F' D' B2 U2 B R' F' D' F2 
17. 7.16 R2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F U2 B' R' F R2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D B 
18. 8.09 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 L U2 B R' B2 R' D' L2 U2 R 
19. 10.84 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 R F' U' B' U2 L B D2 F D2 
20. 6.73 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U B' U' B' F L U' L' D F D2 
21. 7.46 D' F2 B' L' B U2 D' L' B U D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F 
22. 7.34 F2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B L' R F L2 D' B2 L F' R B 
23. 8.44 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R' U R2 B R2 D2 L B' F D 
24. 7.67 L D2 R2 B2 R D2 R U2 F2 D2 R U' B2 F D U2 L' F' R2 B2 
25. 7.24 D2 B' F' R2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 U F L2 D B U' L F R F2 
26. 7.90 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 L U2 R' U B2 F' R' D2 F2 
27. 7.05 R2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 L' D2 L' F' U' R B' L' B' R' F 
28. 6.92 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 D' L' D' F D B U' R' F' 
29. 8.20 F2 D L2 D L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' R2 B' U2 F R' F R D R2 F' D' 
30. 8.54 B2 R' U' F2 D' R F L U B' U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 
31. 6.08 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' B U' F D' L' D2 B' L2 U2 
32. 7.48 U R L U2 D' B' U' F R2 D B' U2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 B L2 F2 
33. 6.84 U B' U2 F2 L2 F R' D2 F D' B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 
34. 7.57 D' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 B' D' R' B' U' F U' B L B' 
35. 6.94 U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 D F2 D R' D L R B2 L' B L' U' F 
36. 6.72 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 B D2 U' L2 F2 L' R2 U2 F L2 D F2 
37. 7.13 R' U L U2 D' B L D' L' U R2 F2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' 
38. 7.31 B' D2 F R2 B L2 B U2 B2 F' L' D2 F L B' D U2 L' R D' U' 
39. 9.67 F' U2 R2 B' F' U2 B D2 R2 B' L R F' L' U2 F2 L' U' F2 D' 
40. 9.02 U' D' L2 B' R U2 L2 U' L D' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B 
41. 6.86 U2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' D' B2 L2 B R' F' D' 
42. 7.00 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F U2 R D U F U2 B' R B2 
43. 8.72 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' R2 U2 R' F' R D B' L' B' 
44. 7.31 R U D R' U' F D B R U2 F2 U L2 D F2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 
45. 7.17 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R U L2 B' F' L D2 B U2 F 
46. 7.08 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 D' R' U' F' D2 R' B2 U 
47. 9.07 R' D B' U L' B2 U R2 F' R U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 D' R2 D 
48. 6.89 B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L D2 U B F2 D U F R U' B2 
49. 7.09 D F' R L F D' L' F2 D B2 U2 D2 L D2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 
50. 7.47 B2 L2 B' R2 D F U' L' B R L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U 
51. 6.20 B2 R B' L2 F' R F2 U D2 R F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 
52. 6.17 U2 F' U2 B' L' D R' L' U' B' U' R2 U F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 
53. 8.38 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R' D' F2 U' L B F2 D2 U' L 
54. 6.60 D2 L F R' L' F' L' D F' B D2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D' 
55. 7.44 U B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U L' D2 L' B F R' F2 L' F' D2 
56. 6.93 D' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 R' D F' R' F' U2 F' R2 D F2 
57. 7.60 F' D L' F2 B' R' B2 R' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R2 L' F2 R U2 
58. 7.39 B U2 F D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D U' R' U F L' R' D2 F2 U 
59. 6.76 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U F2 D U R2 B' R F2 R2 B D2 U' F D' L2 
60. 7.65 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' R' F2 L D2 B R2 U L U2 
61. 8.22 U2 L U B2 L2 F' R F2 B D L2 F D2 B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 F' 
62. 6.27 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R D L2 U' L' D B' L' R F 
63. 7.21 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D U2 F2 U2 F' D' B' R2 F D' R F2 U' R 
64. 6.81 B' D B U L' F2 L2 F' R U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 
65. 7.99 D' B2 D2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 R D F U2 L' F' U' L R U 
66. 7.32 D2 L U2 L F2 B U' R' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 
67. 6.89 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' L2 R' B L' F' R F' D' B' U F' 
68. 8.07 L F2 B D' B2 D2 R U F' U2 R F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R U2 D2 R' 
69. 7.69 F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 D L2 U' L2 D2 F' U' F' L F2 D' B D2 F' L 
70. 7.33 F2 L F2 B' D' L' F D' L F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 
71. 7.15 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 D2 U' L2 R U' L' B' L F R' U' F D' 
72. 7.28 R B U' R L B' R' U L' D' F2 U2 D2 R2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 
73. 6.78 R' U' L' F L' D' B' L2 F R U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 
74. 7.24 L2 F D2 R2 B U2 F L2 B2 D2 R U' B R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F' R2 
75. 7.13 D' B U' R2 L B R B2 D' F2 D2 B U2 L2 B U2 F U2 D2 R2 
76. 7.45 U2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 U F L U' R' B U L D 
77. 7.30 B2 D B2 D L2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F D L F' R' D F' U2 
78. 10.24 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R F' L2 B2 D R' B2 F' D2 B' 
79. 8.95 L2 R2 B2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 B' U' B' D2 F' R' D' U2 R2 F2 
80. 7.44 D2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 L F2 R2 B2 U' L' B' D' B' U' B2 D' F2 
81. 7.88 L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 U F' R' U L B' R D' R2 U' 
82. 7.50 R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R' U2 B U2 B2 F' U' F U2 L D' 
83. 6.66 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R U' F2 L2 F2 L' R' F' D' L' 
84. 7.49 D' F2 R2 U' F L D L B R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 
85. 7.73 L2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U L' F2 D L F2 U' R B F2 
86. 8.77 R2 U B U' R' F2 U' F R F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 R2 U2 R' U2 
87. 9.12 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B F2 R' D L F' D U2 B2 R D L' 
88. 8.48 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U' B' L' R' U2 B L' D2 
89. 8.53 L F U' D' F' D2 R U' L2 D' B' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 B' 
90. 7.45 D R B D' L D' R F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 B' L2 F D2 R2 U2 F' 
91. 9.56 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B D L2 R' F R2 D2 B2 L' U' 
92. 7.90 B D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F' D' L B L2 R' B2 L R D 
93. 7.64 R2 B' U2 B D2 F2 L2 F R B' R2 F U B2 F L2 B R2 
94. 7.24 B2 R' D' F R' L' B' D' B U' F L2 D2 F' L2 F B L2 F U2 D2 
95. 7.98 L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' U L2 B' L2 U2 B U' L2 D' R' F2 U 
96. 8.30 R' D2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R D' F U F L' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 
97. 8.23 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U L' R' D L F L' U' R B 
98. 8.86 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R' D B2 R' U2 F' L2 R D' U' 
99. 7.76 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 B U2 F D R D2 F2 R F R2 
100. 9.87 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 B L2 R' B R' F2 L D2 L D 
101. 7.08 B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R D2 U F2 R2 B F2 L R F 
102. 8.74 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D F2 D B2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 L' D' F U' 
103. 5.88 D2 R2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 B D2 R F R U B' F2 L B' L R


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 28, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 7.31 ao50 + 7.60 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill Wth?! 10.48 is your worst time?! Amazing. Really motivating.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Bill Wth?! 10.48 is your worst time?! Amazing. Really motivating.



No. It's 10.84.

EDIT: Niiiiice, 7.69 on #69.


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 28, 2014)

GG said:


> FIRST SUB 15 AVG 50
> FIRST SUB 15 AVG 100
> 
> 
> ...



Pissing ****.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 28, 2014)

Rubik's Speedcube:

best time: 6.83
best avg5: 8.24
best avg12: 8.79
best avg50: 9.46
best avg100: 9.56


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 28, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Rubik's Speedcube:
> 
> best time: 6.83
> best avg5: 8.24
> ...



Are you using the Rubik's Speedcube as a main?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Bill Wth?! 10.48 is your worst time?! Amazing. Really motivating.



Just lucky to not get any pops


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 28, 2014)

Average of 5: 30.08
1. 26.55 Uw2 F' Rw F' L' Fw2 F L2 Rw' B2 F Fw Rw2 U2 R D2 Fw2 B2 D L' R' B' L2 R' D Rw2 R2 L F L F D2 Rw2 B D2 R' U' Fw' B' F 
2. (38.92) F Rw R U' Fw2 D R F2 B L' B2 D' Uw2 Rw' B Uw Fw2 Uw2 F2 B' D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 B2 D' U' Rw2 U R' L' Rw' Fw2 U' B2 Rw' U B' F' 
3. (26.40) B2 Uw' D F' L' Rw2 B' Uw' B2 Rw U' Fw' Rw' R F L' D' Fw' R Rw B U2 L2 Fw U L2 U L U' R' U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 L B2 R2 F2 Fw' Rw' 
4. 31.77 U' Fw L2 Uw B Rw2 F' R2 D Uw' Fw Uw D2 U L' D' U R2 Uw2 R' F' R2 Rw' L B F2 Uw2 R' F2 R' U2 Fw' D' F' U R2 F Rw' U2 Rw 
5. 31.92 D' Fw2 Uw Rw Uw2 F U B' D L' U' D' Uw F2 L' B R U' Uw D2 B' Rw2 D U2 L Fw' Uw2 D' L' R B2 F2 Rw' L Fw' L' R2 Uw2 Fw R 

loldamn, still yau pb I think

edit:
finally a sub 30
Average of 5: 29.94
1. 30.13 Fw2 F2 B' Uw2 L' U2 Uw2 R' F' L' R D' Uw' L2 R' D2 B2 Rw2 R2 U2 D' Uw2 L Fw' L2 F R' B' F2 R' D U B' Fw2 F' U B2 F2 Rw' L' 
2. (28.87) Rw2 D2 U2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' U' L2 Fw' L' Uw2 R L2 B Uw B2 R F R' B' R' Fw Rw2 U2 R F Uw2 R' Rw' Fw' R2 B' L' Uw2 Fw2 L' U D' Rw2 
3. (33.10) Uw Rw U' L' Uw2 U2 F2 D R2 B D2 L2 Rw' F D2 L D' L' R D B2 L U2 Uw2 Fw2 B L' Fw2 F U B' Rw2 Fw2 U Rw F2 D L' B' R2 
4. 30.38 L2 R2 B2 U D2 Uw F' L2 Uw' Fw2 R' D2 Rw D2 U' Fw' Uw' D2 B' R2 B' Uw' F' D2 L Fw' Rw2 F2 U R U2 R Fw B Uw' F' L F2 R2 Rw2 
5. 29.32 B U2 Fw U D' R L2 Uw U' Fw B' L' Fw D' U2 B2 R2 D B2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw F' U' Fw Rw2 B' Uw' Fw F' L Rw' B' F' Uw' B2


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Average of 5: 30.08
> 1. 26.55 Uw2 F' Rw F' L' Fw2 F L2 Rw' B2 F Fw Rw2 U2 R D2 Fw2 B2 D L' R' B' L2 R' D Rw2 R2 L F L F D2 Rw2 B D2 R' U' Fw' B' F
> 2. (38.92) F Rw R U' Fw2 D R F2 B L' B2 D' Uw2 Rw' B Uw Fw2 Uw2 F2 B' D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 B2 D' U' Rw2 U R' L' Rw' Fw2 U' B2 Rw' U B' F'
> 3. (26.40) B2 Uw' D F' L' Rw2 B' Uw' B2 Rw U' Fw' Rw' R F L' D' Fw' R Rw B U2 L2 Fw U L2 U L U' R' U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 L B2 R2 F2 Fw' Rw'
> ...



Nice! Is yau your main method now?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 28, 2014)

SUB-40! 

2. 39.49 Rw2 U B2 Rw' Fw F2 B2 D2 U' Rw' F2 U' D2 B Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U F D2 Rw Fw D' Rw' L Fw' F R' U D2 B2 Uw F' D U B2 Rw L R2 

No parity 

EDIT:
mean of 3: 45.08

Time List:
1. 39.49 Rw2 U B2 Rw' Fw F2 B2 D2 U' Rw' F2 U' D2 B Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U F D2 Rw Fw D' Rw' L Fw' F R' U D2 B2 Uw F' D U B2 Rw L R2 
2. 54.67[failed OLL] Rw D Uw2 U B' Rw' B' Rw2 R' F' L D2 L F' R2 L Fw B Rw' Fw' U2 L D' Rw F2 U Uw2 L U F' B2 Fw' D B F2 Fw' D2 Rw2 L F2 
3. 41.07 Rw' U2 F B' R2 Uw' L' Rw U B2 Rw' Uw2 R' B D2 Uw Rw' D Fw L Fw L' D2 Fw2 B' L2 Uw' B Uw2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 Rw2 F Uw' L2 Fw' R

avg of 12: 51.85

Time List:
1. 53.88 U' Uw' B R2 F D2 Fw L Rw' Fw2 R Rw' B' U D' Rw' Uw' U L F' Uw2 B2 F2 L R' Fw2 L' Uw2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 Fw2 R U Uw' R2 B2 
2. (39.49) Rw2 U B2 Rw' Fw F2 B2 D2 U' Rw' F2 U' D2 B Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U F D2 Rw Fw D' Rw' L Fw' F R' U D2 B2 Uw F' D U B2 Rw L R2 
3. 54.67[failed OLL] Rw D Uw2 U B' Rw' B' Rw2 R' F' L D2 L F' R2 L Fw B Rw' Fw' U2 L D' Rw F2 U Uw2 L U F' B2 Fw' D B F2 Fw' D2 Rw2 L F2 
4. 41.07 Rw' U2 F B' R2 Uw' L' Rw U B2 Rw' Uw2 R' B D2 Uw Rw' D Fw L Fw L' D2 Fw2 B' L2 Uw' B Uw2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 Rw2 F Uw' L2 Fw' R 
5. 52.52 U' Rw' F2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 Fw F2 D B F2 D2 Uw2 U2 F Fw' U B2 U2 Fw' R D2 U Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 R2 Rw D' U' B' Fw R2 L2 Uw2 
6. (1:00.36) Uw U Fw' Uw D' Rw2 Fw B2 F2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 B2 F Rw' U D Uw2 F U2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' U2 Fw2 F2 D' B' R' D' F2 Fw B' R2 Rw' 
7. 51.23 Fw2 Rw2 F' D L2 Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' U Uw' B Fw2 F2 U2 F2 R2 Fw' F' Rw2 Uw' L2 R2 D2 Fw' B' U2 B Fw2 Uw' R' F R Rw F2 L2 F' R' B' 
8. 55.37 Rw' B2 U2 Fw2 B L2 Rw' R2 B' Uw' D' F R' D U' Rw2 Uw' U' D Fw D F2 R2 L2 F2 Uw2 D' U2 R' B L D2 F L2 D R' Fw' Rw' L2 B2 
9. 55.38 R2 Rw Fw Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 U' Fw U' B D2 F2 Fw L2 Uw2 F' Rw U' D L2 Fw' B' L2 D R' B2 Fw2 Uw B2 F' D Fw F2 Rw' D Rw U Uw' Fw' 
10. 54.86 R' U2 L D' B' Fw Rw' F2 D2 Rw' L2 B2 L2 Uw2 D' B L2 F2 R D2 Uw Fw' F R Uw U' B U2 F2 Fw2 R' L' D' Rw' Fw Rw2 L2 D' Fw L' 
11. 44.54 Fw2 R U' Rw' B D2 B U Fw2 U' L' Fw' U R' Fw' L2 Rw2 U F' Fw U2 D2 B2 D2 R' L2 D2 F' Fw2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' F R' Uw F2 D' 
12. 55.02 F U2 R2 D Rw2 L Fw2 F2 Rw' L Uw R2 Uw2 Rw' U2 F R' U2 L2 R' U F Uw2 B' F Uw2 F2 Uw U2 L2 U R' D' L U2 D2 Rw2 D U2 F2

Pretty inconsistent.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 28, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice! Is yau your main method now?



I guess I'm sticking with it.


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 28, 2014)

Got an 18 3x3 second average at mishawaka.
skewb 8 second single lol


----------



## BrianJ (Sep 28, 2014)

I got a 2.56 average and 1.37 single with a barely comp-legal 2x2.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 28, 2014)

1.95 official 2x2 average. Much lol scrambleness.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 1.95 official 2x2 average. Much lol scrambleness.



Nice!
___________________________________

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-28
avg of 12: 50.82

Time List:
1. 44.54 Fw2 R U' Rw' B D2 B U Fw2 U' L' Fw' U R' Fw' L2 Rw2 U F' Fw U2 D2 B2 D2 R' L2 D2 F' Fw2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' F R' Uw F2 D' 
2. 55.02 F U2 R2 D Rw2 L Fw2 F2 Rw' L Uw R2 Uw2 Rw' U2 F R' U2 L2 R' U F Uw2 B' F Uw2 F2 Uw U2 L2 U R' D' L U2 D2 Rw2 D U2 F2 
3. 56.65 D' Fw' Rw' Uw R2 L' Rw F Fw' U' Rw' D F2 U' Uw F' B2 D F Uw2 Fw2 L' F' L2 F' B2 U Uw' B Rw R B Fw' Uw' Rw2 B Uw R Uw' Fw' 
4. (43.60) B Fw' U2 R' L F' Rw' B2 Fw2 F L' D Fw2 L2 F' Fw' Rw' B' R' D F' D' U2 F' Uw' R U' B' L' B Rw' F R' B2 Fw' L2 Uw2 F2 U2 B2 
5. (59.13) Uw' Rw Fw U' Uw2 B' Uw' D' U' Fw' B' R Uw2 B U2 D' B' L Fw B' F Uw B' Rw' D' Uw B Fw R' F2 L2 Uw' F' R' B2 U D Fw R L' 
6. 48.68 Uw2 B' Rw Uw U Fw2 F2 L2 Fw' B L2 B' Uw2 B2 Uw' F' Uw' Rw' L2 Uw' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw' Fw R2 D B F L' Uw Fw2 Rw B2 
7. 45.71 R U2 D2 F B2 R D2 Uw' F' L' F' Fw2 D' Rw Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 B' L2 F2 B Uw L F B L D2 Rw' L2 Uw B R F2 Fw2 D L2 R2 Rw2 Fw 
8. 56.30 Rw Fw2 B2 L2 R Uw' Rw Fw R' D2 R2 L2 Uw' D L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 R2 Rw Fw Rw2 R' U2 D Uw2 B' Uw' Fw R' L2 F Uw' B R B Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' 
9. 45.94 F U2 Uw' R2 Rw2 U Rw2 B' D2 Rw' F2 B Rw B' D2 Rw' D2 Rw' Fw' U Fw B R Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw D' F' R' L' U2 F Rw' F2 Fw B U' B2 U2 
10. 51.86 F2 Fw2 B U2 F R2 Fw2 U2 B2 Fw L2 Rw2 B U' F2 B Fw2 L' Rw2 B Rw2 L' D' U' R2 L' Rw' F2 B Fw' L Fw' U F U' D' Fw B F L2 
11. 56.12 Rw F' Rw2 D Rw2 U' R F2 R Rw' Fw2 D F2 L R2 Rw' Uw Fw2 Uw R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw' Uw2 R B2 Rw U2 F L' F2 Fw' R' D' R2 U Fw2 D2 
12. 47.41 L2 U' B2 L2 Fw F' Rw2 U Uw Fw' U Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 Rw B Uw F' Fw2 Uw2 D R' U R' Fw2 D2 Fw' R B U2 F' U2 L Fw D2 B' R D' U'


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sub-30 3x3 ao12, finally(after, I don't know, three years)! 27.72


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 28, 2014)

4:06.61 7x7 single, 4:40.42 AO100.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 1.95 official 2x2 average. Much lol scrambleness.



wat

gj

edit: wow Lucas got 3 sub 2 averages, Chris almost did too


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 28, 2014)

Average of 50: 17.89 *CN*



Spoiler



Average of 50: 17.89
1. 19.35 F' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' L F2 U R' B2 F U B' F2 R' D 
2. 18.95 F' B' U D2 R' F' R2 U D' L' B' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F 
3. 19.97 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L B' D' B' F' U B F2 L R 
4. 20.22 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' D F R' D' U' L' D2 B F' 
5. (25.72) R2 F2 L2 F' U' F' U' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 R B2 R' B2 
6. 19.49 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U L' B' D' L2 B' R U' L2 B R 
7. 20.78 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B L2 U2 F R' D2 U2 L D U2 B' L' U2 F' 
8. 15.23 U' L' U R L' D' R' U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U D 
9. 21.00 F' L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 R2 D' B F2 R D2 L' B D' B F2 U 
10. 16.03 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R' B2 U2 L' F' D2 R' F R' F2 
11. 15.70 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D F' D2 R2 D' B F D' L' R2 
12. (23.00) L2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 F' L U' R D2 U2 B2 U2 L' 
13. 15.22 D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R B2 L' D' F' D F' L B F2 U F' 
14. 18.32 U' B D' F2 D R U' R D F' R2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B U2 D2 B' 
15. 15.45 B2 U' F D' R' L D F U B' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' 
16. 19.08 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L U2 L' D2 R2 F R2 F D F2 R B' F U 
17. 17.30 D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' U F L2 U2 B' R F2 L' 
18. 18.14 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L B D2 L' D F' D B2 D' R2 
19. 16.54 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D F' D R U2 R2 D R' B' U L2 
20. (12.45) L2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B D2 L' U' F' D' U' F R2 
21. 18.32 R' D2 B2 L D' L D R2 B U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 
22. 15.94 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' U' R' B F' R D' U' 
23. 18.56 B D2 F' U B2 R L F' R2 B' U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U 
24. 15.68 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 F L' R2 U2 F2 R F' D L2 R' 
25. 16.44 B2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U R' D' R B' U2 F' D B' R U' 
26. 15.59 U L2 B L' U' L B L U' D2 B2 R D2 R2 L F2 L' U2 L2 D2 
27. 14.49 U2 L2 B R2 B' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L F2 D2 U' B D' B2 F2 L2 U' 
28. 18.79 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U L B R F R' D' L2 D' B' R 
29. 18.76 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F R' D2 B L' F2 U2 B' D R U2 
30. (22.15) D2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L R' B' R' D B2 R D U2 F 
31. 17.14 L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 F U2 R D L R' U' R F U2 F2 U2 
32. 16.37 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' L' D2 U2 F U2 F2 R U 
33. 15.50 B2 R' U2 R B' R B' U' R F2 B2 R2 L2 U D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 
34. 19.07 U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U B D F U R' D U2 L' D' B 
35. 17.94 F2 R B2 R F2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R' B U L D B L U2 R' D2 B 
36. 16.94 B U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B R F L' B' L2 B L' B' D' 
37. 21.85 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 D L2 B' L2 U2 R' U' F2 U B2 U 
38. 19.10 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 L R' F' L' B2 R F2 D B F' R 
39. 15.81 U2 R D2 L F2 R U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L D2 B' U R' F2 R' D 
40. 21.52 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' B' F' D' L U2 B' 
41. 18.65 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U' F' D F2 R2 U2 B' F L B' 
42. (14.30) D R' L D R' B' D2 R' D' F2 R' L' F2 B2 R D2 F2 R' U2 L 
43. 21.72 L D2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 U' F2 D' F U' B D2 R' D U' 
44. (14.32) F2 U2 F U2 F D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D' F2 D R' F D' R2 F D 
45. 19.19 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' R B2 F R2 D L2 U2 F' L B2 
46. 19.46 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D R' B' U F L' R D B' R' B2 
47. 16.98 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R U' L2 U2 L F U2 R2 U B' 
48. 17.96 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B' R F2 D B U2 
49. 16.48 R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 L D U F2 D B' U2 L' B D 
50. 16.21 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D F' L F' L B D' R2 D



So I am sub 18 now  Still need to do that AO100


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 28, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Are you using the Rubik's Speedcube as a main?



lol no


----------



## imvelox (Sep 28, 2014)

5x5 1:05.83 avg12 (1:04.26 mo3, 1:05.22 avg5)

1:04.55, 1:04.54, 1:04.52, 1:06.58, 1:07.77, 1:08.10, 1:02.74, (1:09.69), 1:08.98, 1:05.16, (1:02.28), 1:05.33

PB by a ton, the Aochuang is just too good


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 28, 2014)

SUB 18        


Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.72
1. 19.35 F' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' L F2 U R' B2 F U B' F2 R' D 
2. 18.95 F' B' U D2 R' F' R2 U D' L' B' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F 
3. 19.97 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L B' D' B' F' U B F2 L R 
4. 20.22 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' D F R' D' U' L' D2 B F' 
5. (25.72) R2 F2 L2 F' U' F' U' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 R B2 R' B2
6. 19.49 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U L' B' D' L2 B' R U' L2 B R 
7. 20.78 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B L2 U2 F R' D2 U2 L D U2 B' L' U2 F' 
8. 15.23 U' L' U R L' D' R' U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U D 
9. 21.00 F' L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 R2 D' B F2 R D2 L' B D' B F2 U 
10. 16.03 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R' B2 U2 L' F' D2 R' F R' F2 
11. 15.70 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D F' D2 R2 D' B F D' L' R2 
12. (23.00) L2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 F' L U' R D2 U2 B2 U2 L' 
13. 15.22 D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R B2 L' D' F' D F' L B F2 U F' 
14. 18.32 U' B D' F2 D R U' R D F' R2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B U2 D2 B' 
15. 15.45 B2 U' F D' R' L D F U B' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' 
16. 19.08 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L U2 L' D2 R2 F R2 F D F2 R B' F U 
17. 17.30 D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' U F L2 U2 B' R F2 L' 
18. 18.14 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L B D2 L' D F' D B2 D' R2 
19. 16.54 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D F' D R U2 R2 D R' B' U L2 
20. (12.45) L2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B D2 L' U' F' D' U' F R2 
21. 18.32 R' D2 B2 L D' L D R2 B U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 
22. 15.94 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' U' R' B F' R D' U' 
23. 18.56 B D2 F' U B2 R L F' R2 B' U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U 
24. 15.68 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 F L' R2 U2 F2 R F' D L2 R'
25. 16.44 B2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U R' D' R B' U2 F' D B' R U' 
26. 15.59 U L2 B L' U' L B L U' D2 B2 R D2 R2 L F2 L' U2 L2 D2 
27. 14.49 U2 L2 B R2 B' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L F2 D2 U' B D' B2 F2 L2 U' 
28. 18.79 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U L B R F R' D' L2 D' B' R 
29. 18.76 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F R' D2 B L' F2 U2 B' D R U2 
30. (22.15) D2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L R' B' R' D B2 R D U2 F 
31. 17.14 L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 F U2 R D L R' U' R F U2 F2 U2 
32. 16.37 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' L' D2 U2 F U2 F2 R U 
33. 15.50 B2 R' U2 R B' R B' U' R F2 B2 R2 L2 U D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 
34. 19.07 U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U B D F U R' D U2 L' D' B 
35. 17.94 F2 R B2 R F2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R' B U L D B L U2 R' D2 B 
36. 16.94 B U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B R F L' B' L2 B L' B' D' 
37. 21.85 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 D L2 B' L2 U2 R' U' F2 U B2 U 
38. 19.10 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 L R' F' L' B2 R F2 D B F' R 
39. 15.81 U2 R D2 L F2 R U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L D2 B' U R' F2 R' D 
40. 21.52 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' B' F' D' L U2 B' 
41. 18.65 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U' F' D F2 R2 U2 B' F L B' 
42. (14.30) D R' L D R' B' D2 R' D' F2 R' L' F2 B2 R D2 F2 R' U2 L 
43. 21.72 L D2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 U' F2 D' F U' B D2 R' D U'
44. (14.32) F2 U2 F U2 F D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D' F2 D R' F D' R2 F D 
45. 19.19 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' R B2 F R2 D L2 U2 F' L B2 
46. 19.46 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D R' B' U F L' R D B' R' B2 
47. 16.98 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R U' L2 U2 L F U2 R2 U B'
48. 17.96 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B' R F2 D B U2
49. 16.48 R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 L D U F2 D B' U2 L' B D 
50. 16.21 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D F' L F' L B D' R2 D 
51. 19.45 L2 F2 D F2 U R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' R B U R B2 R2 F U2 R' D 
52. 21.10 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' U' R D' L2 U2 F R' B R' 
53. 14.26 F2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U F D2 U F' L F2 R U 
54. (13.51) L2 D L2 F2 D U R2 F2 U' R' B R' D B' U F' L2 D' R2 
55. 16.18 D R L U L' F L2 U2 B' L U D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 
56. 18.06 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U F D' U R' D2 F2 U' B2 
57. 16.00 R' D2 L' U2 D' R' U B' U2 F' U2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 
58. 14.28 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 D2 F L' F2 D R' U' R F' D F' 
59. 17.09 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 F' U B U F' U' F2 L R' U2 
60. 17.81 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L R' F2 R' B R B2 F R2 D L2 R' D2 U' 
61. 16.84 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 L B D' U2 B F U' R' B2 F L' 
62. 16.68 U2 B' L2 D' F U R' D L U L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 
63. 16.00 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 L' R D R' U2 B' F2 R2 F' 
64. 15.47 L' F2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D U' R' F2 D U2 F U2 B2 
65. 17.45 U' B' U R' D' L' U2 R B' D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 D 
66. (4.81) D2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B L' U2 F' R2 F' L' U' F L' R' 
67. 20.34 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 R B D2 U2 F2 U' 
68. 20.79 U' R2 D R' L F2 U' F L B' R' U2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R 
69. 18.82 L D B R2 U F2 D' L U' R2 B2 R2 L B2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 L 
70. (23.88) F B R D' B R2 D F2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B 
71. 16.61 F' U R2 F U' L' D F' B' R F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 
72. 19.55 F' U2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 L F' R2 F2 D2 
73. 15.53 B2 R2 U F R' B R2 F R' B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 
74. (12.88) B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 F' U2 B' R2 D' L' 
75. 19.23 U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L' U B D2 
76. 19.48 R' L' D' L B U D' R L U B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 
77. 18.53 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 B F D2 U F D L' B D' B2 R2 F' U2 
78. (22.78) F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 L' B' R2 F' L D' U R' D U2 
79. 20.95 B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B R B2 R' U' F' D R D' U 
80. (12.67) D B2 R U' F B2 L F R D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 
81. 19.46 R2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 L F2 L' B U L' D U' F' R' 
82. 17.95 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F' L B' F' U2 L2 R U' F2 D2 
83. 17.04 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D U' R U2 F2 D' B' R' F' L' R B' 
84. 18.30 D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 B R D' L' R' B' L' D2 
85. 18.20 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 L' B' D2 L D' B U R U' R2 
86. 18.59 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F L D F R' F' D L' U' F2 D2 
87. 15.56 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L U' F' D' U2 B D F2 L R F2 
88. 14.91 R' F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L R2 B2 F' U' F D B' L' U2 R' U' 
89. 17.37 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L F D' L' D2 B' U2 L' D2 U 
90. 14.28 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' L' U2 R2 U L2 D' B' F R' 
91. (22.72) F' R' L' F U2 B' L F B' D L2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F B2 
92. 17.71 D' F2 B' D R' L U' B2 R' F' U B2 D2 L2 U2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 
93. 16.47 L' F2 D2 F2 L D2 L R' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R F' L' U' L2 B' D2 
94. 17.34 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' D B D' U R' U 
95. 17.25 D L F B2 R2 U2 R' L2 U' R' D2 L F2 R' F2 B2 D2 R B2 R 
96. 16.05 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D L2 U R' B' R' U L' U2 
97. 20.62 R U L' U' B' U2 L B' D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 
98. 17.96 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 B D2 B L2 B D B L' R' U2 F' L2 D B2 D' U2 
99. 16.45 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' L' U' R2 D' L' F' R2 D U 
100. 18.48 R2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 R2 B2 L' F R B' D2 F2 R U' F' U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 28, 2014)

In my daily episode of "how close can you get to sub 10 without actually getting there," I got a 10.23 single, and then a 10.11 PB single. I now have at least 9 solves under 10.5 seconds, at least a dozen solves under 11, close to 50 sub 12s, and still no sub 10. 

Today wasn't all bad, though. In 4x4 5/12/100, I got 52.52/55.20/59.93. Sub 1 AO100 is a big accomplishment for me. Plus, I got the 4:06 7x7 single and 4:40 AO100 from earlier. All PBs. I also got a sub 13 3x3 average of 5 that is my second best ever.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 28, 2014)

Skewb PBs

Single: 4.75
avg5: 9.58
avg12: 11.64
avg100: 13.71


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2014)

1:00.24 Megaminx single, 2nd best single ever I think. Didn't expect it to be this fast


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 28, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 1:00.24 Megaminx single, 2nd best single ever I think. Didn't expect it to be this fast



Wow you beat rami by 0.01


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Wow you beat rami by 0.01



Not official though


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 28, 2014)

First sub 3 Pyra average of 5 2.99

2.99 average of 5

2.83 

2.42

5.12

2.83

3.30


----------



## Ollie (Sep 28, 2014)

EG-1 finished, first Ao100 was a 3.62, ruined by a lot of hestitant 7/8s solves trying to recall anti-sunes. Hopefully my TPS and recognition will improve


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2014)

Megaminx

number of times: 104/104
best time: 1:00.24
worst time: 1:44.06

current avg5: 1:19.65 (σ = 1.93)
best avg5: 1:12.41 (σ = 3.90)

current avg12: 1:17.28 (σ = 4.81)
best avg12: 1:15.96 (σ = 2.78)

current avg50: 1:17.43 (σ = 4.22)
best avg50: 1:17.32 (σ = 4.40)

current avg100: 1:18.28 (σ = 4.58)
best avg100: 1:18.28 (σ = 4.58)

session avg: 1:18.40 (σ = 4.44)
session mean: 1:18.66

PB avg100


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> EG-1 finished, first Ao100 was a 3.62, ruined by a lot of hestitant 7/8s solves trying to recall anti-sunes. Hopefully my TPS and recognition will improve


gj 

my accomplishment: skewb 6.24 ao12, 7.14 ao50, 7.48 ao100


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2014)

Best average of 12: 11.48
42-53 - (9.08) (13.72) 11.62 11.21 11.16 12.05 11.54 11.89 11.14 11.18 12.46 10.59

sub-11.5, yay
I think the more ill you are the faster you are


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 28, 2014)

Comp Accomplishments!
8.01 3x3 single and sub 10 avg.
2.32 2x2 avg ( could have bee easily er cuz times where 1.70 1.75 7.xx 1.55 and 3.52 and the 3.52 was 3 move face+OLL skip and then PBL)!
39.93 4x4 avg! 23.xx OH avg!


----------



## KevinG (Sep 28, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Comp Accomplishments!
> 8.01 3x3 single and sub 10 avg.
> 2.32 2x2 avg ( could have bee easily er cuz times where 1.70 1.75 7.xx 1.55 and 3.52 and the 3.52 was 3 move face+OLL skip and then PBL)!
> 39.93 4x4 avg! 23.xx OH avg!


Good job!!!


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 28, 2014)

Yay! Finally redeemed myself at a competition!!! 

13.xx official 3x3 single, 18.1 avg, and I made it to the second round! I got 14th out of 50ish! Then a 19.1 in the second round, would've been 18.5 without the plus 2 by one degree 

So happy! First time making a second round! I'll have the video up relatively soon!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 28, 2014)

KevinG said:


> Good job!!!



Thanks!


----------



## EMI (Sep 28, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 2.32 2x2 avg ( could have bee easily er cuz times where 1.70 1.75 7.xx 1.55 and 3.52 and the 3.52 was 3 move face+OLL skip and then PBL)!



That sucks  I didn't know you were this fast at 2x2, though :O


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 28, 2014)

EMI said:


> That sucks  I didn't know you were this fast at 2x2, though :O



These where too lol scrambles 
1.70: 3 move face + OLL skip and adj-adj PBL
1.75: 3 move layer + cll
1.55 1 move face - then sune R2 F2 R2 and auf


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 28, 2014)

5.98 PB 3x3 single (full step) first sub-6!!! 

D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' R F' D U L' D2 B2 U' 

lockup on J-perm though


----------



## natezach728 (Sep 28, 2014)

Forgot to post this but...

5.71 3x3 single - PLL skip, got it right after i turned the camera off -.-

First sub 6!!

5.713 R2 U2 B D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 L' D' B' F' L2 D2 R2 U L B2


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Not official though



Phew! XD I hope for a sub-1 next time 

EDIT: 



antoineccantin said:


> 5.98 PB 3x3 single (full step) first sub-6!!!
> 
> D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' R F' D U L' D2 B2 U'
> 
> lockup on J-perm though



uhhhhmmmm, my single is better than Antoine (5.641)?!  You must barely get lucky


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 28, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 5.98 PB 3x3 single (full step) first sub-6!!!
> 
> D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' R F' D U L' D2 B2 U'
> 
> lockup on J-perm though



Easy cross or pairs? or just madman turning? 
Also on Rubik's speed cube? lmao


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 5.98 PB 3x3 single (full step) first sub-6!!!
> 
> D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' R F' D U L' D2 B2 U'
> 
> lockup on J-perm though


nice scramble
y2 z // Inspection
L' D' // Two cross pieces
U' L' U L // 222
R2 y R2 F2 R2 F' // XX-Cross
U' R' U' R // F2L-3
d R U' R' d' L' U L // ZBLS
y' F triple sexy F' // ZBLL

I got 8.54 because I suck, only 4.22 tps (I did a z' before scrambling)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 28, 2014)

*3x3:*

best time: 5.98 PB
best avg5: 7.94 meh lol
best avg12: 8.33 Great (2nd best)
best avg50: 8.84 PB 
best avg100: 9.05 PB

The single: 
z' R' D R' D2
R U' R2 U R
y U R' U R
y' R' U' R
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
F U R U' R' F'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
= 7.86 tps



Coolster01 said:


> uhhhhmmmm, my single is better than Antoine (5.641)?!  You must barely get lucky


I do have a 7.51+ 



Lazy Einstein said:


> Easy cross or pairs? or just madman turning?
> Also on Rubik's speed cube? lmao


No


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 28, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 5.98 PB 3x3 single (full step) first sub-6!!!
> 
> D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' R F' D U L' D2 B2 U'
> 
> lockup on J-perm though



GJ! Now you have a faster PB single than me.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 29, 2014)

2x2OH Average of 5: 10.16
1. 10.00 R2 U2 R F' U R' U2 F' U' 
2. 12.05 F2 U' F' U F' U R' U F2 U' 
3. (24.28) R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R 
4. 8.43 U2 F U2 R F' U2 F' R2 F' 
5. (5.61) U F U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 

This might be bad to some people but sub 15 avg5 is awesome for me. It was almost sub 10 though!


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 29, 2014)

My first sub30 

28.02 R2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D U B' R B' U F L' U' L2 R2 U' L'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 29, 2014)

DAMNNNNN! This *should have been my first Sub-10*..........................................................................
I messed up the PLL and took 1 sec+ to fix it. Did a U' at the U2 of my H perm.

Still second best solve ever. 10.991. 

U' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U R B2 D F' U B' D' U2 R' F' U2

z2 // inspection
U2 R' F2 // Cross // 3/3
U R U' R' y R U R' // F2L#1 // 7/10
L' U L y' L' U' L // F2L #2 // 6/16
U' R U2 R' L U' L' // F2L #3 // 7/23
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R// F2L #4 // 7/30
L' U' L U L F' L' F// OLL // 8/38
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // PLL // 7/45


----------



## F2Logan (Sep 29, 2014)

First solve under a minute! Got a sub 3 on 2x2!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 29, 2014)

HECK YES! One goal of cubing accomplished!!  


First ever sub-10 average!! 3x3


Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-28
avg of 5: 9.93
Time List:
1. (9.65) R2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L2 R' F' L B R' D' L2 D F2 D2 
2. 9.84 U R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 F' L' B' R' F L F2 L2 D B' 
3. 9.85 R2 F B' R U2 B' L2 U2 L D B2 D2 F2 D L2 U F2 U L2 U' 
4. (10.46) U' R2 D' F2 U B2 D F2 R2 D B' R D2 B2 F' L2 F2 D L F 
5. 10.09 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 B D' R F L D


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 29, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> HECK YES! One goal of cubing accomplished!!
> 
> 
> First ever sub-10 average!! 3x3
> ...



Ties me. GJ.


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2014)

8.59 avg12 out of nowhere. 6.97 single


----------



## kcl (Sep 29, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> These where too lol scrambles
> 1.70: 3 move face + OLL skip and adj-adj PBL
> 1.75: 3 move layer + cll
> 1.55 1 move face - then sune R2 F2 R2 and auf



We tied. And both dosed massive bj. *internet hug*


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-28
avg of 12: 8.68

Time List:
1. 9.08 L' D2 U2 L B2 U2 L D2 R' F2 R2 U L' R D2 B L2 U B' 
2. (10.11) R F2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L F2 U2 R D F' D R U B' R F2 L 
3. 9.29 B2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D F' R D' B' R' U2 R F' R2 U' 
4. 8.04 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D L F2 U' F L2 D L' U 
5. 7.94 F L2 B L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L' B' L B L U' R2 D2 F 
6. 8.67 B L2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F D U2 B F R' B' U2 R B2 U2 
7. 7.77 D2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 L' F R2 D F2 R' F' D R2 U R' 
8. (6.94) U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F L' B' L2 R U2 R B D 
9. 9.03 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U B' R2 D R2 D R F L2 B 
10. 9.10 U2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F R' D R' F' R2 B U' L F2 U2 
11. 9.51 D' U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B' R2 U F L' F' D L B F' 
12. 8.36 L B2 U2 B2 D' R F D R2 D2 F2 R D2 L B2 U2 R2 L' U2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> We tied. And both dosed massive bj. *internet hug*



Jup wahaha  hopefully we will beat it very soon !


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 29, 2014)

Skewb

avg12 - 10.81
avg100 - 12.76

I've improved about 5 seconds in 2 days. Thanks Moyu!


----------



## imvelox (Sep 29, 2014)

57.69 5x5 PB single


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 29, 2014)

59.90 U Bw2 Rw' L F2 B Fw' R2 Lw2 U Uw D Dw Rw2 B' Rw Uw Dw' R L2 F2 Rw Uw2 Bw' U Lw' B' Rw Bw Lw2 B U2 D2 B Fw' Lw Bw Rw' L' Lw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Lw D' Fw2 Bw' L' R Uw' Lw2 D2 F Bw' D' Dw' L2 Rw Uw2 L2 

finally another sub 1, last one I had was months ago


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 29, 2014)

6.95 B L2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B L' D2 U2 R F D R' D' L2 F' 

x' z'
D R D L' D' L D
L' U L y' L U L'
y' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R U2 L U L'
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
R' U2 R U R' U R
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

*68 moves / 6.95 = 9.78 etps *


----------



## Speeedcuber (Sep 29, 2014)

PB 7.51 ao12 and 8.28 ao100

Average of 12: 7.51
1. 7.15 R2 D' B L' U' R2 B U R U F R2 B R2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 
2. 7.46 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L D B F2 D R2 F D' U B2
3. 6.72 B2 D2 R2 F D2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' D' U' L U R B U
4. (9.29) R2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 F R2 B D2 L' R U' B' L R' B' F2 D' B
5. 8.00 F2 R' U L' F R' L2 U' L' B2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U L2 U' 
6. 6.72 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 L D' F R2 F' U R' D' F2 R2 
7. 8.78 B2 R F' U L' D' F2 D B' U D R2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 
8. 7.73 B2 F2 D L2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' B U' R2 F D B2 L D' U2 
9. 8.66 U D2 F' D2 L U R2 F' R2 L D2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 F2 B2 D B2 D2 
10. 6.93 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B U R U' F' R2 U L U2 R 
11. 6.98 D2 B R2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R D' L' R F2 U' F2 U R2 U' 
12. (6.34) R' U L2 U F R D' B' D' L D2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 29, 2014)

Rubik's Speedcube on cam:

Average of 12: 8.83
1. 8.11 B2 L2 B D2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U' L' B D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F U' F2
2. 9.09 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 F D2 F L2 D U B R D R F L F
3. 8.58 F2 L' B2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B' U F2 D B2 F' U2 L' D' L2
4. 7.71 R2 F' D' B D' F2 D F' R' D' R2 B2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D'
5. 8.03 L2 D' U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U R' B2 D' R D2 F' R B F D'
6. 8.10 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' B' D' B2 F' L D' B' U2
7. 11.12 B' U2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 B F R2 B' U' L R B D U2 B' R' B'
8. 7.80 F2 U' R B D B2 D' R2 L F2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U D F2 L2
9. (7.69) F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D U' R2 D' B2 L' F' L' U L' F2 R U2 F U'
10. (11.67) F2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 F' R' U R2 B' F D R2 B R' U
11. 9.88 D2 U2 R U2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' R' U2 F L' D2 R2 B2 F
12. 9.87 R U2 L' B' R2 F2 L D' B U D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D 

also includes 7.98 avg5. First 9 solves make 8.20 average of 9 :O


----------



## lucascube (Sep 29, 2014)

1:44.021 mega ao5. 1:30 here I come. (I know I am slow rn lel)

Edit: I also got a sub 30 4x4 (on cam) on the way to Mishawaka. Upload?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 29, 2014)

Got my Moyu 5x5 today! 

1:05.081 PB single!

1:08.324 PB avg5!

1. 1:07.291 
2. (1:15.822) 
3. 1:12.208 
4. (1:05.081) 
5. 1:05.473 

1:13.727 PB avg12!

1 1:15.978 
2 1:16.339 
3 1:23.304 
4 1:15.966 
5 1:18.274 
6 1:07.291 
7 1:15.822 
8 1:12.208
9 1:05.081 
10 1:05.473 
11 1:16.358 
12 1:13.727


----------



## ryak2002 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm on the 29th solve of my first adv of 100


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 29, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> I'm on the 29th solve of my first adv of 100


What's an adv of 100? There's no d in average


----------



## ryak2002 (Sep 29, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> What's an adv of 100? There's no d in average



oops! sorry i meant avg!


----------



## CHJ (Sep 29, 2014)

feet 28.84 PB single (would be tied ER)

D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R F D F D U2 F U2 F R


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 29, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Got my Moyu 5x5 today!
> 
> 1:05.081 PB single!
> 
> ...



awesome


----------



## G2013 (Sep 29, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Skewb
> 
> avg12 - 10.81
> avg100 - 12.76
> ...



Lol, you thanked moyu in your 666th thread...

3BLD: 2:55.04
First sub-3!!


----------



## lucascube (Sep 29, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-29
avg of 5: 7.237

Time List:
1. 7.375 U B U D2 F' D' R' U' B' R2 U' R2 U2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 
2. (6.579) D2 B U2 F D2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F L F2 D' U' B R' B2 R' B' 
3. (15.897) R B2 L2 F' U' B' R' D2 B' L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D 
4. 7.384 R' D2 L' R B2 D2 R' B2 R F D' R2 B' L U2 B' U2 F2 
5. 6.953 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' U B U L' R U' B2 D L' U2

gj


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 29, 2014)

7.00 NL 3x3 single

I really want a NL sub-7...


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 30, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 57.69 5x5 PB single


Moyu magic kicking in now then? ^^

Accomplishment: 7.83 skewb ao50 without any warmup or anything, i think i'm sub-8 now <3


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 30, 2014)

Best average of 5: 12.45
Best average of 12: 13.22

13.44 14.30 11.97 13.65 14.88 *12.13 12.84 12.38 (20.54) (10.74)* 14.32 12.33


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 30, 2014)

decided to do some 2x2. I guess this isn't that bad for me considering I never practice 

Average of 12: 3.95
1. 3.67 U' F' U' F2 U R2 F R2 U' 
2. 3.63 F2 U' R F2 R' U2 F U' R' 
3. 3.39 U R' U2 F2 U' R2 U F' U 
4. 4.99 F R F' U2 R U2 F2 R2 U' 
5. 3.34 U R U2 R F R' U F2 U' 
6. 5.71 F U2 R' U2 F2 U R F' U 
7. 4.19 F R' F' R' U2 F R' F U2 
8. (6.02) F U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F 
9. (3.06) R2 U F2 U R' U F R2 U' 
10. 3.22 F2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U R2 U2 
11. 3.73 F' U' R' F' U2 F' U2 F' R' 
12. 3.59 R2 F U' F U F' R2 F2 R'


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 30, 2014)

My 55mm Zhanchi is feeling slow, so I tried out the mini weilong again

Average of 12: 7.97
1. 7.78 D2 F2 R U2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 L B' D' B2 D2 R B2 F D2 R F 
2. 8.65 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' F2 U R2 D2 U' F D2 B2 R 
3. 9.17 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F L B' F' D' B2 D' R B2 
4. 5.96 L' D2 F' R' D2 R2 B' R' U L' F2 L D2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 
5. 7.63 D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' F L2 R' F' L2 D' R2 U2 L' D2 F U2 
6. 8.18 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F' D' R F R B' L2 U2 R U' 
7. 7.61 D2 R F' D' R' F R2 D' B U' F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D 
8. 7.59 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L' U' F2 L2 U R D F D2 B2 
9. (12.04) L B2 D F2 D R B U' L B U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 
10. 8.46 F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 U' B D' B' R' D2 U2 F' U F 
11. 8.70 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 F' D2 R F D' U' B' F R B L' 
12. (5.75) D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 R' B2 L2 B' D2 L' F D U' F

5.75 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 R' B2 L2 B' D2 L' F D U' F

y' B' U' L' U L U R2 U L F2 L'
U R U2 R' U' R U R
U2 y R' U R U' R' U' R
U R U R2' F R F'
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2

lol 45 moves


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 30, 2014)

Clock PBs.

Single: 7.29 (lost the scramble D

AO5: (7.82), 8.51, (13.06), 9.13, 9.55 = 9.06

AO12: 8.12, 11.19, (7.82), 8.51, (13.06), 9.13, 9.55, 12.45, 10.73, 9.30, 9.62, 9.80 = 9.84 (SUB-10 WOO)

AO50: 10.38

AO100: 10.69


----------



## Artic (Sep 30, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> My 55mm Zhanchi is feeling slow, so I tried out the mini weilong again
> 
> Average of 12: 7.97
> 1. 7.78 D2 F2 R U2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 L B' D' B2 D2 R B2 F D2 R F
> ...



video?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 30, 2014)

9.25 ao100
PB by 0.02 seconds 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-29
avg of 100: 9.25

Time List:
1. 8.84 F' R' L' U' R2 F2 L F R2 B' U D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 
2. 8.62 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D F D' L2 B' L' F' R D L U2 
3. 8.90 D' R' L2 U' F B' L' F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B' 
4. 10.18 D L' U' B' D' L2 F2 B L' B2 L2 U2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' 
5. 9.58 R2 F R2 B' D2 B2 F R2 F' D' L R B2 L' B' F R' D' 
6. 8.35 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 L' D' F2 L B2 F' D' R2 B' D 
7. 9.84 L2 U F2 L U' F' D' R L F' R U2 D2 R L2 F2 R' U2 D2 
8. 9.50 B U R' B2 D L2 U' R L F L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 
9. 9.92 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D B L2 B R' D' F R' U2 L 
10. 9.14 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 F2 R F2 U L2 R F2 U F' D' F2 
11. (10.82) R2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 U L2 U2 F' D' L' D B U2 F 
12. 9.68 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 R B' F D' F L' U' R' 
13. 9.83 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 L D' F' D R' U' F R' F R2 
14. 8.83 U B R2 U' R' L D' R B U L B2 U2 R U2 R' F2 B2 L' F2 R' 
15. 9.45 U L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 F D' U' L' D R2 D U2 B2 L 
16. 9.32 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 B D2 U2 R B2 F2 D' F2 L D' R D' B2 
17. 9.63 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 R B L B2 D' F R B2 U2 L2 R' 
18. 9.66 R' B' U2 F U R2 F2 D B' L' F2 L' B2 U2 L D2 R D2 R' B2 
19. 8.15 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' B2 U' R D' U B' U L' D R U F' 
20. 8.42 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L' B2 F L R F R' B D' R 
21. 9.70 F2 D' R' D' R' D' R2 U B L' B L2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 L2 F 
22. 9.70 R2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B L2 B R2 U' L' B R B' D2 R D L D 
23. 9.24 B2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B' R U2 F2 R D U2 F U R F2 
24. 9.95 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 D' F R D2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 L' D' 
25. 9.17 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L' U F2 U' F2 L' F' R' B2 D2 
26. 9.65 B D' F2 R L' F R' U' R2 B D2 R' F2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 
27. 9.71 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 L R2 D F R B2 U' L2 D F2 
28. 9.93 U' R2 L D B R2 L U2 R' U' R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 
29. 8.84 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F R' B' D' L F2 U B U 
30. 9.17 U2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L D L' R2 F2 L' U' 
31. 9.91 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' L' D2 U' L' U' F U' B 
32. 9.98 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 U2 B2 D' U L2 F R' U' B R F2 L' 
33. (7.23) U2 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U B R' F U L' F U2 F R' 
34. 9.87 B2 R D2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U L' B2 R F' U' B L2 R' 
35. 8.90 L F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L D R' U B D U' R B' D R 
36. 9.68 U R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L F2 L2 R2 D B F2 L' U F' 
37. 8.88 F R B' R L' U2 B D F L' B2 R U2 L' U2 D2 L2 D2 
38. 10.19 R U D F U' R' L' F2 B' U L F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L2 
39. 8.86 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' F R D L U' L' R2 F R2 D2 R 
40. 8.97 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' B F' R F R F2 D' R2 B U' 
41. 9.33 D2 B F D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 D B L D' L' F' R2 B D2 R' 
42. (10.22) F' R2 F' L2 F U2 B2 F L2 F' R D L' F' U B R2 B' R2 B 
43. 9.55 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' U R' D B2 U F D L F' D B' 
44. 10.15 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 L' D' L2 D B2 L' R' U L' U 
45. 8.87 D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 B' U B' R' U' F2 L' B' D2 L' R 
46. 9.11 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U' R F L2 B' U2 F' L' R D' 
47. 8.69 D2 U2 F L2 B2 F R2 F' U2 B2 D' B' L U' B2 F U2 R F' L2 R' 
48. 10.05 R' F2 D2 R' B2 L F2 R2 U R F' D R' D2 U F D 
49. (10.20) R D2 F2 L U2 R B2 F2 D2 R F' U R2 D R' F' D' F2 U2 B2 
50. 10.19 U F L F2 B' L' B2 D L' U' R' U2 F2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 
51. 9.62 B R U D L F U2 D2 R L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 U' D' L2 F2 
52. 9.19 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F' L U2 R2 U B' U2 B2 D' B2 
53. 8.36 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 U2 F D2 R D F2 U B' D R2 U' 
54. (10.24) B R' F2 R F B2 R U R' B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' 
55. (10.61) F' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 F D2 F' L R F R' U' B2 U' F D' 
56. 8.59 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' U R' F2 D' U R2 F D2 
57. 8.64 D2 R' B2 D2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L' B F U2 L' F D U2 R2 U' F2 
58. 10.12 F2 R' B2 L' U2 L U2 L2 F2 L2 D F' D2 B F' L' F' U L2 D2 R 
59. 9.66 R B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U B F2 D' L' B' D2 R2 D' F 
60. 9.08 L' D2 U2 L B2 U2 L D2 R' F2 R2 U L' R D2 B L2 U B' 
61. 10.11 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L F2 U2 R D F' D R U B' R F2 L 
62. 9.29 B2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D F' R D' B' R' U2 R F' R2 U' 
63. 8.04 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D L F2 U' F L2 D L' U 
64. 7.94 F L2 B L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L' B' L B L U' R2 D2 F 
65. 8.67 B L2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F D U2 B F R' B' U2 R B2 U2 
66. (7.77) D2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 L' F R2 D F2 R' F' D R2 U R' 
67. (6.94) U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F L' B' L2 R U2 R B D 
68. 9.03 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U B' R2 D R2 D R F L2 B 
69. 9.10 U2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F R' D R' F' R2 B U' L F2 U2 
70. 9.51 D' U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B' R2 U F L' F' D L B F' 
71. 8.36 L B2 U2 B2 D' R F D R2 D2 F2 R D2 L B2 U2 R2 L' U2 
72. 9.97 B2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F L2 R' D2 L2 U' B D R2 D 
73. 9.60 B2 U2 L2 B U2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R D2 R2 F' D' L F2 D L2 
74. 10.05 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 D2 R2 F L F L2 D2 R U' B2 L' B' R2 
75. 8.06 L U' R D F B2 L F R B' U' R2 U D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U 
76. 8.57 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 R' F2 L' B R' F2 D' L' D2 U' 
77. 8.94 D' B L2 F2 U2 L D L F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U' 
78. 9.84 D L U B D' F L U2 D' R L2 F B2 R2 F2 B' R2 U2 R2 
79. 9.16 L' U' L2 U' D' F2 L' F R U F2 U L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D 
80. 8.10 U F2 U L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' L' F2 L' F D2 R' U L2 R2 B 
81. 9.35 R2 U B2 U' F2 D' U F2 R' B D2 B2 R2 F L F' U F' 
82. 8.28 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B F U2 F' U' B' R D2 U2 B U R D' B 
83. 9.02 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B F2 R F2 L2 B' L2 B D U' 
84. 9.89 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 D' F U2 R2 D' F' R2 F 
85. 9.20 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 B' R F' L B' U' R D R 
86. 9.00 D2 R U2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 R' B U2 F' R U' L' F' 
87. (7.07) B2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 F' R' B' U' B' L' D U2 L F2 
88. 10.04 D2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L' D2 L' F U2 R B2 
89. 8.61 D2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 R' U2 B2 L' U R' F' R2 B D' B2 U' L F' 
90. (7.77) B' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B L2 B' R' U R F' L2 D R U2 L U2 
91. 10.15 U R2 F' L F' B U D R F U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 
92. 9.23 F' R F2 U2 D2 B' L F' D R F2 B D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B 
93. 8.30 R2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 R2 U F' U L' D U2 L2 B2 L B' 
94. 8.90 B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L B L2 U' B2 D2 F U B D' 
95. 9.14 R2 F L2 F U' L U2 B' U' D' F' B D2 R2 F2 B R2 B' U2 R2 
96. 8.45 U2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 F' U B D U B L' D B R' 
97. 8.82 F' D2 R D B R2 D' B' R2 U F B' U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' 
98. 9.78 R U2 F' B D2 L2 D L' U2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 
99. 8.90 B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' B' F R D' F2 R F L 
100. 10.02 D F2 D' R2 U F2 U F2 R D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 F



EDIT: First 5x5 solve I did today
1. 1:28.29 Uw2 Lw Fw Rw Bw2 Rw D F Dw Rw' Dw' Lw' Fw U2 Uw Fw' R2 Dw2 Bw D2 F U Fw U L2 Fw' Lw' Dw' Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 L Fw Bw Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 Uw Rw' U' Bw' Uw2 Rw Lw2 Fw Uw' D2 Rw' Lw2 F' Fw' Bw2 Lw U' B2 Bw L2 B2


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> 9.25 ao100
> PB by 0.02 seconds
> 
> 
> ...



yaaaass sub 9 pls gogo


----------



## GG (Sep 30, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Clock PBs.
> 
> Single: 7.29 (lost the scramble D
> 
> ...



Whaa..?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 30, 2014)

AO100 3x3 CN : 17.48 
Cube: Aolong v1, washed and lubed!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 30, 2014)

non rolling avg50 with maybe 3 warmup solves

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 8.154
worst time: 30.152

current avg5: 10.233 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 9.379 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 10.562 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 10.014 (σ = 0.89)

current avg50: 10.891 (σ = 1.46)
best avg50: 10.891 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 10.891 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 11.249

hi megaminxwin


----------



## Iggy (Sep 30, 2014)

1:05.57, 1:07.40, 1:20.55, (1:24.38), (1:03.83) = 1:11.17 Megaminx avg5

damn it


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 30, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Clock PBs.
> 
> Single: 7.29 (lost the scramble D
> 
> ...


Nice improvement :3


----------



## Iggy (Sep 30, 2014)

1:05.57, 1:07.40, 1:20.55, 1:24.38, (1:03.83), 1:12.27, 1:18.23, 1:08.73, 1:17.43, (1:34.45), 1:10.34, 1:12.43 = 1:13.73 Megaminx PB avg12

that consistency


----------



## megaminxwin (Sep 30, 2014)

GG said:


> Whaa..?



It's _Clock_. I wish it was 3x3.

hi ottozing



ryanj92 said:


> Nice improvement :3



Thanks!


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2014)

10.452 OH single

10.452 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' B L D L B2 U R' L2 F R2
Cross was z2 y' U2 r U' x' D
And LL was R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L
Can't reconstruct F2L


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 30, 2014)

3x3 PB average of 12: 31.21
(25.52) 27.65 31.38 29.11 32.45 30.04 32.60 (38.99) 27.00 36.32 35.11 30.40

11. 25.52 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 F U B2 R' F2 U' L' F' R' D'
12. 27.65 L2 F2 D U F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R L B' U2 R' U2 B F R' D' L'
13. 31.38 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U R B L F U' L2 F' D L' F
14. 29.11 B2 D' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F' L U' B F' L' F' U' B F'
15. 32.45 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B R2 D2 F2 L U2 R F' D2 L' U'
16. 30.04 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D U F2 L2 D B U2 R' B D' B2 U2 F L' D2 U'
17. 32.60 U L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U' L B2 L2 B R L2 D
18. 38.99 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L U' L' D R U B' D B F U'
19. 27.00 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 B L' F L2 F2 D L' D' F2 D' U'
20. 36.32 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 L U' F' R' F U2 B R' F R2 U'
21. 35.11 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 L' B L' U' R2 B L2 F2 R' L'
22. 30.40 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 F' R' U2 R B' F2 R' F' L B


----------



## GG (Sep 30, 2014)

(11.45), 13.88, 12.09, (16.32), 12.70 = 12.89 avg5 PB


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 30, 2014)

I got a giant megaminx Average of 5: 2:32.32


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 30, 2014)

All PLLs sub 1 except the freaking F perm. Closest I've come is 1.01.


----------



## GG (Sep 30, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> All PLLs sub 1 except the freaking F perm. Closest I've come is 1.01.


gogogo chris! you can do it!


----------



## lucascube (Sep 30, 2014)

1:38.54 mega ao5. Improving very quickly.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 30, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 1:38.54 mega ao5. Improving very quickly.



How bout this: You keep practicing silliness, and I'll keep practicing 3x3. Sound good?


----------



## lucascube (Oct 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> How bout this: You keep practicing silliness, and I'll keep practicing 3x3. Sound good?


I am still practicing important stuff, but I have to say, pyra is included in silliness, right?


----------



## kcl (Oct 1, 2014)

lucascube said:


> I am still practicing 3x3.



no no no you misunderstood, you stop all cubic puzzles. Practice solely mega and sq1.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> no no no you misunderstood, you stop all cubic puzzles. Practice solely mega and sq1.



Yes, exactly. You go dominate clock and feet and leave the 3x3 to us.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2014)

Skewb: First avg5 sub-9 and avg12 sub-10

avg5 - 8.94
avg12 - 9.94


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 1, 2014)

*OMG YES!!!!! *


Spoiler



*SUB-10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

9.60 second solve. 5 TPS

Scramble: F2 D' B D B U L' B' U L2 D2 L2 B R2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 

x2* // *inspection 
R’ F2 R D F D’ *//* Cross *// *6/6
L’ U U’ F R’ F’ R *//* F2L#1 *//* 7/13
U L y’ U L’ U2 L *//* F2L#2 *//* 6/19
L U’ L’ *//* F2L#3 *//* 3/22
U y L’ U L *//* F2L#4 *//* 4/26
U’ r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' *//* OLL* //* 12/38
U2 l’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2* //* PLL *// *10/48

Lucky but I don’t even care! I have been getting so many 11-12 second solves in the last few days but I still thought sub-10 single, even a lucky one, was months away. So pumped right now. I have so much energy. 

Check out F2L #1. I almost inserted in the wrong slot and then I realized I made a 2nd F2L pair. 
Then during the second pair after the rotation I U turned just to make sure I actually saw the pair. After reconstructing I realize that U turn caused me to get a free pair, which I noticed right away during the solve. 
Inserting that free pair made ANOTHER free pair. LL was Sub-4 for sure. OLL was quick and A perm was perfect and I recognized it right away. So pumped.




EDIT: PB Avg of 12: 6.44

Time List:
1. 7.22 L R' U' B' L' U' B' U' 
2. 7.57 R' L U R' U' L' B U R 
3. 6.20 L B' R' B R' B U' R 
4. 6.73 R' U' L' U' B' L' B L R 
5. (7.91) L' R' L U' B L B' R' 
6. 5.06 B' R' B' L' B R' U' L' U' 
7. 5.17 U' B R' U L' U' L' R' 
8. (3.69) U' B U' R B' U B' U' 
9. 5.31 L' B' L' R U L' B U' 
10. 7.36 R' B' L U R' L R L 
11. 5.99 L B L' U R' B L R 
12. 7.77 B U' L' B L R U R U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> *OMG YES!!!!! *


Congrats! My first(only) sub-10 was sub-40 moves so you weren't that lucky.

Also 11.66 skewb avg100 PB.


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 1, 2014)

1. 7.18 
UR5+ DR5- DL4+ UL1+ U5- R0+ D3- L4+ ALL1- y2 U5- R3+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- DR DL 

(7.42), 7.80, (11.13), 10.11, 8.22 = 8.71

8.79, 8.83, (7.18), 8.52, 10.58, (12.74), 9.36, 10.63, 8.23, 9.84, 8.48, 9.79 = 9.31

AO50 = 9.82

AO100 = 10.04

Clock is the best event ever.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 1, 2014)

4.971 L D' B U R U R' B' R B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B2 L D2 L' 

U2 R U' R' D' U2 L'
U L' U L
y U' R U R2' U' R
R U R' U R' F R F'
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2'

This is cool I guess


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 1, 2014)

4x4x4
49.86, 49.83, 53.14, 49.92, 48.61, (54.18), (48.59), 53.50, 53.27, 52.36, 50.09, 51.40 = *51.20*
PB by over a second, what to heck ????

first 5 solves make 49.87ao5, second sub-50 :3


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2014)

More skewb PBs

Avg5: 8.17
avg12: 9.39
avg100: 10.72


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 4x4x4
> 49.86, 49.83, 53.14, 49.92, 48.61, (54.18), (48.59), 53.50, 53.27, 52.36, 50.09, 51.40 = *51.20*
> PB by over a second, what to heck ????
> 
> first 5 solves make 49.87ao5, second sub-50 :3


Nice... what do you average?


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nice... what do you average?


Thanks, and 56ish? Sub-55 if I am in the zone and I get a little bit lucky with parities... You?


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Thanks, and 56ish? Sub-55 if I am in the zone and I get a little bit lucky with parities... You?


I think I'm around your speed when using an AoSu, but I don't actually have one (I accidentally borrowed a friend's for a weekend and broke all my PBs), so I average about 1:00-1:05 with my unmodded SS.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> I think I'm around your speed when using an AoSu, but I don't actually have one (I accidentally borrowed a friend's for a weekend and broke all my PBs), so I average about 1:00-1:05 with my unmodded SS.


Yeah, I struggle to break a minute on my unmodded SS, so you're probably right


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bah. Still really good
Session average: 3:35.89
1. 3:48.46 
2. 3:13.51 
3. 3:37.14 
4. (3:07.89)
5. 3:42.04 
6. 3:33.23 
7. (3:51.65) 
8. 3:45.81 
9. 3:24.98 
10. 3:45.31 
11. 3:28.64 
12. 3:39.77


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 1, 2014)

2:57 5x5 average of 5 with the Moyu 5x5. Not that bad considering I literally never practice 5x5 at all, though I'll start now 

Also sub 15 avg 50, still got it  Even a sub 10 single(Pll skip)


----------



## Iggy (Oct 1, 2014)

1:21.38, 1:09.72, (1:26.30), (1:06.01), 1:07.24 = 1:12.78 Megaminx avg5

another epic fail


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 1, 2014)

OH 
Average of 5: 10.61
1. (12.44) L F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R D' L F2 U B' D' F U' F 
2. 11.66 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F R F' D U2 L D2 L U R2 
3. 10.58 F2 L' F2 D L F' D L2 U' R2 B L2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 
4. 9.58 F D B' R' B' R F B' L F2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B2 R2 
5. (9.27) L2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 B U2 R2 D2 L' B' D' B U' R2 U2 F R B2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 1, 2014)

5x5 

1:04.748 PB single on cam!

1:11.192 avg5 on cam!

1:11.270 PB avg12!


----------



## imvelox (Oct 1, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.91
1. 9.52 D2 F2 R B2 L U2 F2 R F2 D2 R' B' F R2 U' L2 B R U' L2 R 
2. (8.52) F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 D U L2 F D2 L U2 L2 R' U F U L2 
3. 10.32 U2 B U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 F D' L F2 U' B U2 B' D' L' F 
4. 9.90 L' D2 F2 R B2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 F R2 B' D L' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 
5. (11.96) F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 U L' U2 F' R2 U2 R B L U


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 1, 2014)

I lubed the core to my giant mega Average of 5: 1:25.03


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 1, 2014)

Sub-7 single.

1. 6.96 
UR4+ DR0+ DL5+ UL4+ U5+ R5- D3- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R2- D0+ L4- ALL4+ UR UL 

AO5: 8.34, (10.81), 8.24, (6.98), 9.02 = 8.53

AO12: 9.43, 10.26, 9.10, 9.16, (12.97), 8.34, 10.81, 8.24, (6.98), 9.02, 8.61, 8.86 = 9.18

AO50: 9.63

AO100: 9.83

Properly sub-10 now I think. Wooooo


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 1, 2014)

AnsonL said:


> OH
> Average of 5: 10.61
> 1. (12.44) L F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R D' L F2 U B' D' F U' F
> 2. 11.66 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F R F' D U2 L D2 L U R2
> ...



I am sorry did you just say One-handed?! Insane. UWR?

-----------------------

Second best Ao5 0.1x off PB

avg of 5: 4.89

Time List:
1. 3.95 B L' R' U' R B L B 
2. (7.78) U' L' B L U' B' L B U' 
3. (3.50) U L' U L U' L U B' U 
4. 5.35 B R B R' L B' U L' R' 
5. 5.37 B R' L' U L' U' R' U' R


----------



## Randomno (Oct 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I am sorry did you just say One-handed?! Insane. UWR?



I think he does mean OH, that's pretty impressive. He got a 15 second average in a 2011 comp according to the WCA.


----------



## imvelox (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> UWR?


No.
But still ridiculously fast.

An accomplishment: I've finally got round to making a video (or several, because I don't know how to get them all into one video (E2: yay youtube video editor exists)) for my PLLs. All 39 of them.
why do i know more plls than olls


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 1, 2014)

Actually really happy with this avg12 

Average of 12: 3.64
1. 3.48 U F U' R U' R' F U2 R 
2. 3.61 U F' U2 R U' F' U F2 U 
3. 3.52 F' R2 U2 F R U R2 U2 F' U' 
4. 4.61 U2 R' U F U' R2 U' R U2 
5. (2.22) U2 F2 U' R2 F' U R2 F' U2 
6. 3.95 U R2 F U' R2 F' U' R2 U' 
7. 3.32 R F2 U F' U' F2 R2 U F' 
8. 3.13 U' F' R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
9. 4.31 U' F' R F' U R2 F' R U' 
10. 2.96 F2 R F' U F2 R U' R U' 
11. 3.51 R' U' F R2 F' R2 F' R2 U 
12. (6.16) R F2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 R2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 1, 2014)

1:03.238 PB 5x5 single! I can feel sub-1 in my bones!


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 1, 2014)

Holy moly, 2:09 5x5 single, and 2:14 Ao5!!! Previous PBs are currently in my sig.

Guys, simply put, the Aochuang is awesome. After some lube, barely any tensioning, and about 25 solves, it became amazing! I see sub 2 in my future.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2014)

AnsonL said:


> OH
> Average of 5: 10.61
> 1. (12.44) L F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R D' L F2 U B' D' F U' F
> 2. 11.66 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F R F' D U2 L D2 L U R2
> ...


You crazy beast! I look forward to seeing you in comp.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 2, 2014)

Finally did it
Average of 12: 9.94
1. 10.14 
2. 9.15 
3. 8.00 
4. 11.14 
5. (13.09) 
6. 7.86 
7. 10.22 
8. 10.49 
9. 11.82 
10. 10.93 
11. (7.82) 
12. 9.62 
also got a 1:06.21 avg 100 for mega

EDIT: Got another one

Average of 12: 9.86
1. 11.30 
2. 7.73 
3. (12.67) 
4. 8.18 
5. 8.32 
6. 10.85 
7. 10.03 
8. 11.36 
9. 9.65 
10. 10.53 
11. (7.42) 
12. 10.61 

10.65 avg100


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 2, 2014)

2x2 stackmat, will call this pb just to have something to beat

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 2.53
worst time: 9.22

current mo3: 4.39 (σ = 0.56)
best mo3: 3.39 (σ = 0.27)

current avg5: 4.50 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 3.44 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 4.14 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 3.82 (σ = 0.31)

session avg: 4.25 (σ = 0.59)
session mean: 4.35


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 2, 2014)

Best average of 5: 12.37
12.79 (11.22) (14.80) 12.15 12.17

So excited with PBs recently


----------



## MM99 (Oct 2, 2014)

18.55 average of 100...
I just started getting sub 20 ao100s about a week or 2 ago now this? Am I sub 19 now? lol


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 2, 2014)

http://pastebin.com/r3vPet09
has pyraminx pb avg12 in it (3.197)
havent bothered around to posting it until now lol


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, Kaijun Lin 6.13 Chinese NR! Almost Asian record too. 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=648&compid=39

EDIT: Looks like the same guy got 4BLD AsR.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 2, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 2x2 stackmat, will call this pb just to have something to beat
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 50/50
> ...



Weren't you like sub 3 or something?


----------



## lucascube (Oct 2, 2014)

14.77x oh ao5. Decent.


----------



## AirbusCube (Oct 2, 2014)

Got a 18 second solve today, and for me that is fast (averaging around 26 seconds,have been there for a month. I don't get better)


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 2, 2014)

here are my PBs
2x2: 3.24 
2x2 one handed: 36.53
3x3 one handed: 1:15.68
3x3: 17.1
3x3 average of 5: 26.53
3x3 average of 100: 28.92
4x4: 2:01.97
5x5: 4:30.14
pyraminx: 6.42
megaminx: 5.09
skewb: 32.35
gear shift: 22.09
And hopefully better times to come!


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 2, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> Got a 18 second solve today, and for me that is fast (averaging around 26 seconds,have been there for a month. I don't get better)



If you practice every day and do a avg of 50 or ahundred, you'll get faster


----------



## qaz (Oct 3, 2014)

3. 9.98 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' L R2 D2 U B F L' F D F2 
4. (9.32) U2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' L' D B' L' B' F2 L2 U' B' 
5. 11.66 F B D L B2 L' D B R' F B2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 B2 D' R2 D2

3 pll skips in a row


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 3, 2014)

7.04 single... Would have been my first NL sub-7, but I did a stupid pause then U' U y during F2L.


----------



## lucascube (Oct 3, 2014)

5.677 3x3 single. Late at night and terrible lighting. GJ.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 3, 2014)

Kaijun Lin 27.74 3x3 blindfolded average WR! 
http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=648&cat=16&rnd=2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 3, 2014)

AnsonL said:


> Kaijun Lin 27.74 3x3 blindfolded average WR!
> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=648&cat=16&rnd=2



Why doesn't it say WR beside it?


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 3, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-3
solves/total: 12/12

single
best:* 15.495*
worst: 28.779

mean of 3
current: 23.411 (σ = 5.28)
best: 17.542 (σ = 1.94)

avg of 5
current: 20.266 (σ = 2.64)
best: *18.449* (σ = 0.81)

avg of 12
current: 21.668 (σ = 3.38)
best: *21.668* (σ = 3.38)

Average: 21.668 (σ = 3.38)
Mean: 21.746

Time List:
1. 20.454 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B U' R D2 B L2 U R' D' R 
2. 18.978 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D F' R B' F' L B F2 L2 B 
3. 26.962 B2 U2 R U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B2 R U' L' B U F2 L U L' U F' 
4. 26.151 F' L' D R' B D2 R' F2 B' U F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B 
5. 20.667 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 R F' D' U F R2 B D2 L' B' 
6. 24.880 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 D U2 F2 D' B D2 U B' D U2 L B2 D F 
7. 17.786 R2 F2 U F D F' L U R D2 B U2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 
8. 19.346 L2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 F D2 F R F' U2 B U' F2 D R D2 F' 
9. 15.495 R2 U' B D2 L2 F2 L U D F L F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 
10. 23.239 B2 L B2 F2 R' U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' D L2 B' L U L R' B' 
11. 18.214+ R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 L' U2 R' B D2 R2 D2 B' R 
12. 28.779 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U' L B2 F U B F' D' F'

ALL PBs BROKEN!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 3, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Why doesn't it say WR beside it?



Cubecomps does not seem to register 3BLD average records. So, the little "WR" tag is not present.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 3, 2014)

Time for a few more sub 10 single sob stories... Got another 10.1x today; I'm close to 10 of those now. PB still only 10.11. I got a few other mid to high 10s, including consecutive 10 second solves. Aaand still no sub 10. I also tied my PB average of 5, 12.81. I should find my camera memory chip and film my next few 3x3 sessions, because I can't imagine not getting a sub 10 solve really soon. I'm quite overdue.

Broke all of my 5x5 PBs except single, also.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 3, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> Got a 18 second solve today, and for me that is fast (averaging around 26 seconds,have been there for a month. I don't get better)



I have been there a couple of months ago. Having the impression that I was not improving. Then I realized that what was happening was that improvement slope was starting to decline. Then one day I got a 17sec, and even a lucky 15sec and some days ago a 12.49sec PLL skip!!!! and now I get around 3 to 4 17s in my daily Avg.of 100, and even some 16 once in a while. And the average is slowly improving from 26sec to 25 and then to 24... my best now is a 23.99 Avg. 100.

So, in summary, keep practicing and doing an avg. of 50 or 100 every day you can and let's talk in a year, let's see where we both are by then  If you don't mind I will request friendship (if I get to know how to do it). I like having reference from people that is more or less where I am so that we can share frustrations and all that! hehehe.


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 3, 2014)

I just got a 10.79 solve that's my first sub 12 and sub 11 solve although it was a PLL skip. I have been getting a lot of 12 and 13's recently I can see I am slowly improving.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, this is more than a week old, but still....

3x3 PB: 12.49 (PLL skip)
...
55. 12.49 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R' B F2 R F R' F D2 
...
Even without PLL skip it could have been easily a 15-ish non-lucky solve, when my current NL PB single is 17.26, so a very, very good solve for me anyway!!!


----------



## ottozing (Oct 3, 2014)

1:20.419 5x5 avg12... meh


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

2x2 average of 12: 1.56 !!!!!!
Finally sub 1.6!

1. (1.18)
2. 1.63
3. 1.91
4. 1.43
5. 1.52
6. (2.28)
7. 1.59
8. 1.41
9. 1.21
10. 1.67
11. 1.63
12. 1.55

qqtimer lost the scrambles...[emoji20]


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 3, 2014)

Feet ao12 PB: 59.50

1:00.59 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D F2 R2 D' B' D2 U' F R D U2 L2 F2 D
58.85 U2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R U' R2 B' F2 R2 L2 D' R' D2
52.55 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 U L D U2 L2 F2 L2 B
55.06 L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 D R' B' R B U' B' R' F L' F2 L2
1:05.14 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B' R2 L F' U' R U2 R' B R2 D
1:01.29 R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R' D R2 F2 U2 F' L F U B2
1:01.87 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 B L U' F' D2 R2 L D' B' F2 U'
(48.52) L2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B U2 L' U2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 D2
1:01.18 R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U R2 B2 U L U B D F' L' U2 L' D' R
(1:06.09) L2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U F L' U F U' R2 D' B U R'
1:03.95 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U F' R2 D R2 L' B' L' F' R' F U2
54.52 D F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R D F D B2 R' B' D2 F L'

lol PB with a sprained big toe


----------



## GG (Oct 3, 2014)

9.82 PB single fullstep on cam, reconstruction+upload when i get home, unfortunately my friends started recording just miliseconds before i picked up the cube and stopped it almost as soon as the solve ends. I still cant believe it.


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> 2x2 average of 12: 1.56 !!!!!!
> Finally sub 1.6!
> 
> 1. (1.18)
> ...



:O nice!
My PB is still like 1.6x lol


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> :O nice!
> My PB is still like 1.6x lol


Thanks 
But 1.6x isn't bad though


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> Thanks
> But 1.6x isn't bad though



And I'm still glad if I get a sub ten! Ha ha !


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> And I'm still glad if I get a sub ten! Ha ha !


You'll improve with time[emoji12]


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> You'll improve with time[emoji12]



Ya but I lost my good 2x2 so...


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> Ya but I lost my good 2x2 so...


That's bad...[emoji20] 
If I would lose mine I would kill me[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Did my first 6x6 solve with out a tutorial a few days ago! first cube (besides the 2x2) that I solved it without a tutorial!


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> That's bad...[emoji20]
> If I would lose mine I would kill me[emoji23] [emoji23]



he he is that your main cube?


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> he he is that your main cube?


What do you mean?


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> What do you mean?



like is that the cube you practice the most?


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> like is that the cube you practice the most?


I only use my dayan.I don't use any other 2x2


----------



## xlmmaarten (Oct 3, 2014)

New Pb 3x3: 17.92 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D F U' F2 L' U' B R2 L' F2 R' U
My previous pb was 20.025 so this is a huge improvement  
Got any tips on how to improve my solves?


----------



## lucascube (Oct 3, 2014)

5.97 fullstep. GJ tps.

Edit: 5.702 fullstep. GJ tps.


----------



## lucascube (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> I only use my dayan.I don't use any other 2x2



I am pretty sure he meant event.


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

lucascube said:


> I am pretty sure he meant event.


Oh yeah....


----------



## imvelox (Oct 3, 2014)

1:46.90 6x6 single

Second best time ever


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> he he is that your main cube?


Yeah it is my main event[emoji6]


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> Yeah it is my main event[emoji6]



Ok, like most people, my main event is 3x3.


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> Ok, like most people, my main event is 3x3.


I really like 3x3 and 5x5 too.
3x3 is my 2nd favorite event


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 3, 2014)

5.84 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' D B2 U2 L' R' U2 F D F' 
10,44 TPS 



Spoiler



http://alg.garron.us/?alg=z2_D-_U2_...F2_D2_R2_B2_U2_L2_R-_D_B2_U2_L-_R-_U2_F_D_F-_


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> I really like 3x3 and 5x5 too.
> 3x3 is my 2nd favorite event



So how long have you been cubing? :confused:


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> So how long have you been cubing? :confused:


Since 2011 I think...


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> Since 2011 I think...



nice what's your best time for 3x3?


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> nice what's your best time for 3x3?


It's 7.12...
I can't get a sub 7 which sucks...


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 5.84 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' D B2 U2 L' R' U2 F D F'
> 10,44 TPS
> 
> 
> ...



woah


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> It's 7.12...
> I can't get a sub 7 which sucks...



wow mine is 17.1 grrrrrr!


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

YEAHHHH!!! 
2x2: 1.80 ao100


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> YEAHHHH!!!
> 2x2: 1.80 ao100



oh **** 

ER is yours now


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> oh ****
> 
> ER is yours now


I hope so!
But I think Im gonna fail officialy[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> I hope so!
> But I think Im gonna fail officialy[emoji23] [emoji23]



pleas man either lett me catch up or break er


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> pleas man either lett me catch up or break er


Ok[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## GG (Oct 3, 2014)

9.82 PB single. Full-step as well.
And on cam! 

(put the video in 720p or it's painful to watch
Video:


Spoiler











Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Scramble: D' B F U B2 F2 U' B U2 B2 F' U' L2 D R2 B2 U' D2 R' F U' B' D F D

My solution:
x2 R' D R D2 R' // cross [5/5]
R' U R U' R' U' R // f2l pair-1 [7/12]
R U' R' // f2l pair-2 [3/15]
y U' L' U L y' U' L U L' // f2l pair-3 [8/23]
L' U' L // f2l pair-4 [3/26]
r U R' U R U2 r' // ollcp [7/33]
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // epll [13/46]

46htm / 9.82s = 4.68tps


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2014)

GG said:


> 9.82 PB single. Full-step as well.
> And on cam!


Nice solve! Is this your first sub-10?

F2L practise:
best time: 4.95
worst time: 12.99

current mo3: 9.62 (σ = 2.20)
best mo3: 6.44 (σ = 1.31)

current avg5: 8.45 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 7.31 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 8.74 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 7.87 (σ = 0.84)

current avg50: 8.70 (σ = 1.10)
best avg50: 8.41 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 8.57 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 8.54 (σ = 1.06)

got bored after 120ish solves


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 3, 2014)

KevinG said:


> I hope so!
> But I think Im gonna fail officialy[emoji23] [emoji23]



I feel the same way but you just need to relax...1.9 is easy.

Weirdly enough I find turning slowly in comps gets me better times (2x2 only), because I can focus more on turning accurately than getting sub2. And also because my slow turning is still decently fast (as is the same for all top 2x2ers).


----------



## KevinG (Oct 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I feel the same way but you just need to relax...1.9 is easy.
> 
> Weirdly enough I find turning slowly in comps gets me better times (2x2 only), because I can focus more on turning accurately than getting sub2. And also because my slow turning is still decently fast (as is the same for all top 2x2ers).


I did the exact thing at my last comp.
1st round i turned fast but had lock ups:2.65 average
2nd round i turned slowly but accurate: 2.18 average

I hope it gets me the ER next time


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 3, 2014)

YES! COME ON! 

59.506 5X5 SINGLE! 

FIRST SUB-1 EVER!

SCRAMBLE:Bw2 Fw' D' Bw2 Uw Dw L' Dw' D' B R' D' U2 F Rw2 R' Dw2 L Rw F' R2 Rw2 Lw Uw' D' Rw2 Bw2 L2 Lw R' Bw2 B' D2 U2 Fw L' Lw Fw Dw Bw' Lw' Rw F' U' L' Bw2 D2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 Bw' B2 D2 Fw2 Bw' L2 D' L Bw2 Rw


----------



## GG (Oct 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nice solve! Is this your first sub-10?



Nope, second, I had a 9.97 but it was fruruf, pll skip.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YES! COME ON!
> 
> 59.506 5X5 SINGLE!
> 
> ...



Nice job, Broseph! which cube?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 3, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Nice job, Broseph! which cube?



Thanks! I used the Aochuang. Did you just say Broseph randomly or did you know my middle name was Joseph?


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 3, 2014)

FINALLY! FULLSTEP 4!

4.94 F2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 U' R' U' B' D2 U' R2 U' R2

L2 F' L' U2 R U' R' r' U r
U' R' U R
y' U' R U R' U' R U R'
l' U2 L U L' U l
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2


----------



## lucascube (Oct 3, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> FINALLY! FULLSTEP 4!
> 
> 4.94 F2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 U' R' U' B' D2 U' R2 U' R2
> 
> ...



32 move solution of the first try. GJ.

Edit: 7.25x ao5 
7.748 ao12

Edit 2: 5.674 single
8.267 ao50


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I feel the same way but you just need to relax...1.9 is easy.
> 
> Weirdly enough I find turning slowly in comps gets me better times (2x2 only), because I can focus more on turning accurately than getting sub2. And also because my slow turning is still decently fast (as is the same for all top 2x2ers).



I find turning accurately gets me much better times officially. I forget that way too much.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 3, 2014)

skewb pb avg5 and avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-3
avg of 12: 5.20

Time List:
1. 5.14 B U L R U R' B U 
2. 6.14 R U' L' U B L' B L' 
3. 4.28 R' B R B' R' L B' U 
4. 3.84 L R' L' B U' L B R 
5. 6.32 B' R' B' U L U B R U' 
6. 5.27 B' U' R' U' B U' B U' R' 
*7. 5.56 R B L U' B R' L R' U' 
8. (7.69) U' B' R U' L' R' U B L' 
9. (3.15) B L' B' L' B R' L B' L' 
10. 3.96 L' R' L U' B R B' R 
11. 3.91 B' R B' U' L' U' R B* 
12. 7.56 L B' L R L' U' L R'

4.48 avg5 in bold


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 4, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YES! COME ON!
> 
> 59.506 5X5 SINGLE!
> 
> ...



Good job!

I think maybe we could help to break the WR podium soon


----------



## kcl (Oct 4, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I feel the same way but you just need to relax...1.9 is easy.
> 
> Weirdly enough I find turning slowly in comps gets me better times (2x2 only), because I can focus more on turning accurately than getting sub2. And also because my slow turning is still decently fast (as is the same for all top 2x2ers).



I should really try this..


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue cross 2. 10.96 U B2 U' L2 B R' F R' B R D2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 D' R2 B2 L2 

failed a z perm tho


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 4, 2014)

OMG 1000 SOLVES ON CSTIMER

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-4
solves/total: 974/1000

single
best: 16.690
worst: 1:00.339

mean of 3
current: 20.776 (σ = 1.60)
best: 18.263 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 21.765 (σ = 1.04)
best: 18.549 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 21.792 (σ = 1.80)
best: 21.025 (σ = 2.93)

avg of 50
current: 22.736 (σ = 2.70)
best: 22.296 (σ = 2.83)

avg of 100
current: 23.461 (σ = 3.17)
best: 23.461 (σ = 3.17)

avg of 1000
current: 27.203 (σ = 3.99)
best: 27.203 (σ = 3.99)

Average: 27.203 (σ = 3.99)
Mean: 27.212

sry no scrambles


----------



## DavidCip86 (Oct 4, 2014)

first sub 10 - 9.87. would have been a 7 with a pll skip 
realllly nice scramble lol
R D' B' U D B' R' U B2 R' D2 L D2 R D2 R2 D2 R' U2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 4, 2014)

7.62 Skewb ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-3
avg of 100: 7.62

Time List:
1. (9.99) R U' B' R B U' B' U B' 
2. 8.91 U L' U' L R L' B L' 
3. 4.91 U' B' U R B U L B' U 
4. 7.80 R L' B U B R B R L' 
5. 8.15 R' U L U B' L U R L 
6. (2.91) R' U' L' U R B' L' B' 
7. 8.19 L' U' B R' B' U' B U R' 
8. 6.81 B' U' R L' U' L' B U L' 
9. 6.59 B' L' B' U' B L B' R 
10. 8.42 U B U R B' R' L U B' 
11. 7.28 U L U' R' U' L' B U 
12. 7.77 L R L' R B L' B' R' L' 
13. 8.97 L' R B' L U' B U' R' B 
14. 8.53 R L R' U' B L B L U' 
15. 9.79 B R U L R L U' B R 
16. (9.97) L' U L R U R' B' L R' 
17. 5.40 B L' R U L' U L B L 
18. 8.84 B U L' B' L' B' U' R 
19. 6.92 U R B' L R L R' U L' 
20. 9.68 R L' R B' U' B' U L' B 
21. 6.41 B' R U' L' R' B' R U 
22. 7.72 B' R L R B R' U' B 
23. 6.89 U L' U' L' R' B' R B' 
24. 5.81 R B' R' B' U' L B L B' 
25. 9.35 B' R B' L' B L' R' L U' 
26. 6.55 U' B R L' R U' B' R' L' 
27. 6.20 U B' U L' R L' B R 
28. 6.42 B R L' B R L' R B R 
29. 6.49 U R' U L' R' L' B' R' U' 
30. 8.46 B L U' R' L' B' R L 
31. 6.99 L' U L U B' U L R U 
32. 6.75 R B R' L U R L' R' 
33. 6.13 U R L' R L' B L R L 
34. 8.33 R B' U' L' R' U R U 
35. 5.48 L B U' R' U R B' R L' 
36. 7.56 L' U' L' U' B' U L U' 
37. 5.11 B U R' B L R L' R' L' 
38. 7.05 L' U' R U L' R' L U' L' 
39. 6.35 R B' U B U' L B' U' 
40. 7.65 L' B' R' B U' L B L' 
41. 8.03 L B R L' U B R L B 
42. 9.72 L' R' U' B R' U L B 
43. (2.74) L U' B' U B' U' B' R' 
44. 9.09 L' R' B U' B' R' L' R' B' 
45. 9.39 U L' U R' B L B' L' 
46. 6.95 R' U' L U' L' R U' R' 
47. (3.80) R L' U' B' U B L' R 
48. 7.55 L B' L B' L' R' U' R' U' R' 
49. 8.03 B' L U L R L' U L 
50. 7.85 B' R L' R' U B' U B' L 
51. 7.14 L' U' B' L U R' L' U L 
52. 6.83 R' U L B' L' R' L' R' U' 
53. 7.13 U R' U B R' B' U B' 
54. 8.54 L R' L B' R B' L' B' L' 
55. 9.07 R L R' L' U R B U' B' 
56. 7.04 L R' L R' U' B' U' B' R' 
57. 6.83 L' B R' U' L' B' L R' 
58. 9.14 B' R' L B L' R' B R' U' 
59. 3.88 R' B L' U B R L' U' B' R' 
60. 7.26 U' B' R U R' U R' B 
61. 5.96 U R U L U B' U' L' U' 
62. (2.41) U R B L' R' L' U' B 
63. 7.31 L' U' B' L R B R' U L' 
64. 7.69 B' R' B U B L R' L R' 
65. 8.22 L U R' L' R B U' R 
66. 7.06 L' R B' L U' R U B R 
67. 8.33 U R' U' L B U' L R 
68. (10.00) R L U' L' B R' U' B' L' 
69. 8.17 R B' U' L' B U L B' 
70. 9.16 R' L' U' R B' U B U' 
71. 9.12 U R B U' R U' L B U' 
72. 8.58 R' B R' U' R' U' R U R' 
73. 9.89 U' R B R B U' L U' 
74. 7.42 L' R L' B' R B R' U 
75. (9.91) U' L' R U B' U' L' B 
76. 5.45 U B' U B' L B L' U L' 
77. 6.83 R B R B L' U B' U' R' 
78. 9.74 R' U R' B L' B' L' B R' 
79. 8.65 U B R L R U' B' L' R 
80. 8.75 U' R L' R' B' U' B' U' R' 
81. 6.49 B' U' R' U B U' R' U L' 
82. 9.13 B' R' L B' R' B' U' L R' 
83. 9.23 L' B U B' R U' B' R U' 
84. 7.01 B R L' U' B U' R L' 
85. 6.46 L' B' R B' U' R U L R' 
86. 6.81 U L B' L R' L' R' U L 
87. 6.29 L R U L R' B' U' R U' 
88. 9.22 U' R U' R' U L B U R 
89. 7.60 U' R B L R' B' R' L' B 
90. (3.36) U' B R' L U L' U' B U 
91. 9.38 R' L R U' B' U L B' R 
92. 8.09 R U' B' U' L B' L U B 
93. 7.23 L R U L U' L R L' 
94. 8.29 R B R' U' R B U' B' R' 
95. 6.94 R' B' R' L B L U R' 
96. 9.19 L U' R' B U' R L U R' 
97. (10.29) B' L B' L R' L B' U' 
98. 8.56 U' L B L R B U' L' 
99. 7.44 B' U L' U' B U' B' R U' 
100. 6.25 R' L U' B R' U L U B'


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 4, 2014)

3x3 AO5 PB 16.241, 12.284, 18.268+, 15.807, 11.754


----------



## KevinG (Oct 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I should really try this..


Yeah you should officialy it helps a lot[emoji6]


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> would have been a 7 with a pll skip
> realllly nice scramble lol


... But PLL skips never happen on easy solves  If only they did I would have got a sub-6 on cam... From my experience, PLL skips only happen on the worst solves, often after failing your first attempt at PLL and after having to re-solve F2L and OLL.

7.00 TPS 3x3 solve... Easy scramble, but that shouldn't affect TPS.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Oct 4, 2014)

FINALLY 3x3 PB SINGLE + AVERAGE

15.92 single
17.80 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-3
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 15.92
worst: 19.43

mean of 3
current: 17.41 (σ = 1.82)
best: 17.41 (σ = 1.82)

avg of 5
current: 17.80 (σ = 0.80)
best: 17.80 (σ = 0.80)

Average: 17.80 (σ = 0.80)
Mean: 17.75

Time List:
1. 18.38 B F' U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F U2 D2 B D R' U2 D R2 D2 B D U2 F D2 L2 F' 
2. 18.13 U2 F' D2 U F L D' L' D2 R F L B2 R2 F R' U2 D R B2 U B2 U2 F B 
3. 16.89 F' L U D R B2 L' D B' R2 B U D2 L D2 R U F2 R2 L' B2 U B2 D' U2 
4. 19.43 B2 D' B2 R2 F' D F U2 L2 R' F R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R F' L B' D2 F' L' F' 
5. 15.92 L' F2 R F' L R B' R U' F2 D' L2 D F' L R B U R U' R2 U R' B' U2


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2014)

5:48.61, 6:29.28, 5:44.10 = 6:00.66 Mo3
so close to sub-6

E: 5:15.76 single, 20 second 3x3 stage. 5:49.71 Mo3.

Best average of 5: 6:00.15
1-5 - 5:48.61 (6:29.28) 5:44.10 (5:15.76) 6:27.75
I blame my cube for the last time.

Last three are 5:49.20 Mo3.


----------



## Username (Oct 4, 2014)

6.32 D2 F' D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' L' B L R2 U R U R2 D L2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 4, 2014)

Got 3 sub 1 4x4 singles yesterday  one of them was OLL parity too. Two of them were in a PB average of 12 Single:59.22 ao5: 1:06.26 ao12: 1:08.08


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 4, 2014)

current avg5: 2.29 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 1.82 (σ = 0.26)

(1.44), 2.06, (3.45), 1.55, 1.86, PB (i think)


current avg12: 2.25 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 2.17 (σ = 0.45)

1.95, 1.89, 1.89, 1.68, 2.77, 2.37, 3.10, 2.17, 1.89, (4.35), 1.98, (1.23), (PB for sure)


current avg25: 2.84 (σ = 0.96)
best avg25: 2.34 (σ = 0.48)

3.40, (1.31), 2.37, 2.25, 2.95, 3.11, 1.97, 2.79, 2.62, 2.17, 2.33, 1.73, 2.34, 1.90, 2.62, 2.75, 2.25, (5.44), 1.90, 2.13, (1.44), 2.06, (3.45), 1.55, 1.86, (PB for sure)

current avg50: 2.62 (σ = 0.77)
best avg50: 2.40 (σ = 0.54)

1.73, 2.34, 1.90, 2.62, 2.75, 2.25, (5.44), 1.90, 2.13, (1.44), 2.06, 3.45, (1.55), 1.86, 3.78, 3.37, 2.37, 2.83, 3.49, 1.89, 2.46, 2.03, 1.67, 2.42, (0.64), 2.17, (3.82), 2.33, 2.66, 2.42, 2.42, 2.09, 2.71, 2.13, 2.92, 2.17, 2.41, 2.96, 3.58, 2.45, 1.82, 1.71, 2.93, (4.07), 2.53, 2.45, 1.95, 1.89, 1.89, 1.68, (PB for sure)


current avg100: 2.52 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 2.52 (σ = 0.63)

2.86, 2.50, 2.45, 2.49, 3.40, (1.31), 2.37, 2.25, 2.95, 3.11, 1.97, 2.79, 2.62, 2.17, 2.33, 1.73, 2.34, 1.90, 2.62, 2.75, 2.25, (5.44), 1.90, 2.13, (1.44), 2.06, 3.45, 1.55, 1.86, 3.78, 3.37, 2.37, 2.83, 3.49, 1.89, 2.46, 2.03, 1.67, 2.42, (0.64), 2.17, 3.82, 2.33, 2.66, 2.42, 2.42, 2.09, 2.71, 2.13, 2.92, 2.17, 2.41, 2.96, 3.58, 2.45, 1.82, 1.71, 2.93, 4.07, 2.53, 2.45, 1.95, 1.89, 1.89, 1.68, 2.77, 2.37, 3.10, 2.17, 1.89, 4.35, 1.98, (1.23), 2.61, 2.89, 3.42, 2.57, 3.34, 3.10, 1.78, (5.08), 3.21, (4.76), 2.25, (4.97), (DNF), 2.69, 2.21, 2.69, 2.12, 1.97, (1.31), 4.56, 2.09, 1.82, 2.90, 3.15, 1.76, 1.89, 2.09. ( PB for sure)


0.5+: 1
1.0+: 4
1.5+: 21
2.0+: 31
2.5+: 21
3.0+: 11
3.5+: 3
4.0+: 2
4.5+: 3
5.0+: 2
hell yeah !!!!!!!! just wait for it Kevin


----------



## imvelox (Oct 4, 2014)

53.54 5x5 single

Uhm wat PB by 4 seconds :confused:


----------



## plechoss (Oct 4, 2014)

So, two PBs in OH today 

13.01, 11.38, (8.06), 9.20, 10.11, 12.72, 11.37, 10.10, 10.84, (13.73), 9.87, 11.33 = 10.99
(8.06), 9.20, 10.11, (12.72), 11.37 = 10.23


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2014)

plechoss said:


> So, two PBs in OH today
> 
> 13.01, 11.38, (8.06), 9.20, 10.11, 12.72, 11.37, 10.10, 10.84, (13.73), 9.87, 11.33 = 10.99
> (8.06), 9.20, 10.11, (12.72), 11.37 = 10.23


wat


----------



## KevinG (Oct 4, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> hell yeah !!!!!!!! just wait for it Kevin




I just did a 1.94 ao500

TAKE THIS!!!![emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## lucascube (Oct 4, 2014)

3x3: 
7.152 ao5
7.517 ao12


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 4, 2014)

avg of 5: 15.86

Time List:
1. 15.28 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B F R U' B' L U B R B' R' F 
2. (14.91) F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 L D U B' U' R2 U2 L2 B L' 
3. (18.22) D2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 R' F D U L' B' U' B' F2 R' 
4. 16.37 D' R B L' F2 D R F B R' L2 F2 L2 U2 D' B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 
5. 15.93 R U B R2 F D2 R B' U2 D R2 L2 F L2 D2 F2 B' D2 F2 R2

OH PB.


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2014)

15. 1:53.12 Fw' Bw B' Rw2 U F R D2 L' U' Lw' F' Bw B Rw' Fw2 Lw D Bw D2 L' Uw2 Dw2 F' Bw2 Lw' Rw Fw Rw Bw' L2 Rw Dw D L2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw B L Lw2 Fw Uw' L2 D' F Fw' U2 Uw2 F' B2 L' D L2 D' Rw' U L' Dw' B2

Second sub-2. Everything went so well even though I looked up at the timer after every step (because I'm an idiot). ~30 seconds for four centres, on 3x3 stage by ~1:40.

also
Best average of 12: 2:13.75
4-15 - 2:22.13 2:20.29 2:09.60 2:19.81 2:06.98 2:09.25 2:08.31 2:12.47 2:26.65 2:02.02 (2:31.57) (1:53.12)

6-10 are 2:09.05 Ao5, also PB.


----------



## imvelox (Oct 4, 2014)

29.69 D2 Fw' U2 Fw B Rw U' R' Fw2 Rw' U' Rw2 B2 R2 D Uw2 L F' L' Rw Fw L2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 R U Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw Uw U L' Rw2 Uw Fw R2 L2


----------



## lucascube (Oct 4, 2014)

1:22.48 5x5 avg. Waiting for the Aochuang.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 4, 2014)

yay PB

8.13 avg5

1. (6.80) U B' U L' F2 B D2 F R2 F2 U2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2
2. 8.41 D2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 R F D2 F' D2 B2 D' B2 U R'
3. 8.47 F D B' L' B' R U2 R U R' F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 L2 D
4. 7.50 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 F R2 U2 F L2 D' R' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B' D2 L'
5. (10.27) D2 R' D R U D R2 L F' R D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 4, 2014)

KevinG said:


> I just did a 1.94 ao500
> 
> TAKE THIS!!!![emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]



Yeah just wait for it man  just have to master eg1 +the auf and I will be as fast as you (hopefully )


----------



## KevinG (Oct 4, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Yeah just wait for it man  just have to master eg1 +the auf and I will be as fast as you (hopefully )


And you have to learn to one look 90% of the time[emoji6] 
And EG-2![emoji23] 
You'll never beat me mwahahahaha[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## GG (Oct 4, 2014)

ANOTHER SUB 10 SINGLE! (that's three!)

9.97 U F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U' L' F R' F' R' B D' B2 U2 L' 

(pll skip)


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 4, 2014)

Shame about the counting 34...

*Average of 12: 29.22*
1. 29.77 L' U Rw' R' L2 D2 R2 B' R' D2 F' Uw' F2 D2 R' Uw Rw Uw2 Fw D Fw D Uw' Fw2 R F2 L2 Rw B' Fw2 D Fw2 L2 R' F D' Rw' D' Uw2 F2 
2. 30.84 Uw2 B' Rw2 U' R' Rw' F2 B2 L R' B Uw2 F' B' U Fw' Rw' D Fw U2 F2 U Rw D R' Fw' F' Uw' Rw' L2 U B U R2 D Uw' F2 U' D Uw2 
3. 27.56 Fw2 Rw U L2 F Rw2 L2 B Rw Fw' R2 B' D2 Rw U2 B2 U2 Rw2 L Uw F' R2 B' Uw Fw2 D' Fw2 U2 L F Uw' Rw2 Uw D F2 L Uw R2 Uw2 Fw2 
4. 29.74 F' U2 F B Rw B2 Rw2 Uw2 B Uw2 B2 L Fw' F L Fw D' U' R' Uw2 Fw' R2 U D Fw2 R2 U' L2 B D2 F2 L' Uw R2 D U' Fw B' Uw' L2 
5. (26.33) Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 Rw' Uw' Rw' B2 F' U' Uw F' Rw Fw' B2 L U2 L2 Rw F2 B Uw2 D' L F2 R2 F R' Fw U' B2 R2 Uw2 D2 L U 
6. 26.72 F2 L' R2 F2 R2 U' Fw R' Rw2 F2 D' U B' L2 F' D' Fw' D Rw2 U' L2 B D2 L' Rw2 F' R' Rw2 Fw Uw2 R B2 Fw F Rw Uw' U2 L2 B' Fw2 
7. (40.37) U R' Rw' Fw L2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 F U' F2 R F B Uw L2 D2 Uw' F Fw2 L' U Rw D B' F D2 Rw2 Fw' B F2 L B2 F2 L2 Rw U2 D2 B' F' 
8. 27.69 B' D2 Fw2 D' B' Fw U B' L2 Uw' L2 R' U2 L B2 Fw F' D2 L' R B' L2 U F D' F U2 Rw' D2 F' L2 F2 B' Fw2 U' R2 B D2 F' L 
9. 34.75 R F U2 F' Fw Rw' D' Rw2 F2 B' D' F' Fw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' F Uw' D' F' R Uw' Rw' U F' L' R2 Fw2 D Rw' F2 R2 Uw' Rw' Fw B Uw R Fw' D' 
10. 26.71 B' L2 R2 B' Fw' U2 Fw B' Rw U L U2 R2 D2 Fw2 L' U2 Fw L' B2 Uw F' U D Fw' U F2 B Rw R' L2 Uw' Fw2 U' Fw' Rw Uw2 L2 Uw' F' 
11. 27.09 Fw L' R U Rw' R D2 Uw U' B2 Uw' D2 L' Uw U B' Rw2 B L B' L2 D2 L R2 Rw' Uw B R2 Fw Rw2 U2 Fw' B2 D B R L B2 Uw L 
12. 31.28 Rw2 D2 Uw' R F' B' U' B F' U' F2 Rw' Fw L2 U2 F2 B' Uw' Rw' B' Uw2 L Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw' L U' Uw2 B2 R' U' D2 Uw Rw' L' R F R2


----------



## Cale S (Oct 4, 2014)

skewb 5.83 avg25 with 5.27 avg12 and *4.31 avg5* 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-4
avg of 5: 4.31

Time List:
1. 4.13 B R U' L' U' L R' U' B 
2. (5.45) R' L R' U B U L R' 
3. 3.64 U L' B L U B' L B 
4. (3.10) L U R B' U' R' L' B' R' 
5. 5.16 B L B U' B' L R B' L



Spoiler: 5.83 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-4
avg of 25: 5.83

Time List:
1. 5.91 U' B R B L B L R L 
2. 4.13 B R U' L' U' L R' U' B 
3. 5.45 R' L R' U B U L R' 
4. (3.64) U L' B L U B' L B 
5. (3.10) L U R B' U' R' L' B' R' 
6. 5.16 B L B U' B' L R B' L 
7. 6.96 B' L' B' L U L' B U' 
8. 6.38 R' L' R' L R' B R' U 
9. 5.11 R' L R U' B L' U R' 
10. 5.48 U' B R' U R B' L U B 
11. 4.52 R U' B L R' B' U' B' 
12. 6.97 R' L' R' U B L U L' R' 
13. 6.62 L' R U' R' B' R' B' U' 
14. 6.17 R' U' B' R L' R U R' 
15. 5.67 U R U L' U' L' U B' U' 
16. (10.30) B L' B L B R L' U' R 
17. 6.22 U' L' U B' R L' B' U' R' 
18. 5.98 R U R' U' R' B L' U' R' 
19. 5.91 L' U' B' U' R L' U' R' 
20. 6.20 R L' B' R' B' R' B U 
21. 6.86 U' L B' L' U R' B L' U 
22. 6.00 L R' B U' L U R B U 
23. 6.43 L' B R' B' R' L' B' U' L 
24. 4.21 U R B U' L R' L U' R 
25. (8.24) L' B U' R' U' L' R' L R'


----------



## lucascube (Oct 4, 2014)

1.398 2x2 ao5. Easy, but still good.

Edit: 8.16x ao50 GJ


----------



## someguy (Oct 4, 2014)

I got a 13.71 single on 3x3


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 4, 2014)

lucascube said:


> Jacob Hutnyk 7.18 ao12, 6.95 ao5, 4.95 single.



lol ttw


----------



## Cale S (Oct 4, 2014)

skewb pb's destroyed

4.18 avg5
4.84 avg12 
5.30 avg25
5.72 avg50
6.16 avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-4
avg of 100: 6.16

Time List:
1. 5.52 L B' L B R' U' B' U' L 
2. 6.89 R' U L' B' U' B' L U' B' 
3. 6.24 U' L U R' L U R U' L 
4. 5.69 U L B U' B' U L R L 
5. (3.59) U B R B R U' R' U' 
6. 5.89 U' L' U' R' B L' R B' L' 
7. 5.22 R B' L R U B R' L' 
8. 4.63 L' U B R' L' B L R' U' 
9. 6.32 B U' L B R B L' R B' 
10. 5.93 L' U' R' U B L' R' L' U' 
11. 6.78 U L U' L' U R' L' U' 
12. 5.63 L B R' B' U' L R B' 
13. 6.42 B L R' B L R U' L U' 
14. 6.58 L' U' L U' L' U' L B' 
15. 5.61 R' B' L B L B' L' R' L 
16. 6.38 L R U' B' R' L' B' U 
17. 7.43 B' L R' B L' R B' U' 
18. 5.09 R' U B L' R' L U L R' 
19. 6.89 L U L' R U L' B U B 
20. 8.55 B' L' U' R' B R' L' R 
21. 6.41 R U R L' B L' B' L B' 
22. 6.15 R L' U' B U B L' B L' 
23. 6.21 R L R' L' R L U' R' 
24. 4.72 U B' R L' B R' U R' L 
25. 5.32 U' L U' L B' U' R U' 
26. 6.47 U R' L U B U' L R 
27. 6.30 B U' L U B' U' R' B' U' 
28. (3.20) U' L U L' R' L' R U' L' 
29. 6.71 R B R B' L B L R' 
30. 5.43 R' U B' R L B R' B R 
31. 5.62 R' L R' U L R' L B L R' 
32. 5.68 B' U B' L' R' U' L' B U' 
33. 6.46 U B' R L U R L R' B 
34. 5.62 L R B' R L B' U' R' 
35. 4.79 L' B' U' L' U L B R' 
36. 4.97 U' R B R U B' L U' 
37. (2.92) U' B' L U' L' U B' L' U 
38. 6.42 L' R' U L' B' R' L B 
39. 6.28 L U' L' R U L R' L' R' 
40. 6.46 B U' B' L U' B R' B U' 
41. (2.51) R L' R B' R B U' B 
42. 6.29 L B' R L' R B L' R L 
43. 5.15 L' B U B R' B' L U R 
44. 3.83 U' R U L' B U R' B U 
45. 4.19 L R L' B' L' B U' B' L 
46. 3.84 B L' R L U B R B' 
47. 4.51 B' L B R U L' R' L' 
48. 8.73+ L' U R' B' U L U' L' U 
49. 6.78 R U' L R L' B R U' R' 
50. 6.32 L' U R L R L U' R 
51. 5.16 R' L' B' R U L U R B 
52. (12.09) R' L B U' R' B' R U R' 
53. 7.73 R B' R U' L' U' L B' 
54. 5.89 B' L' U' L R L R' B' R' 
55. 9.30 U B' L U' L B' U' R' U' 
56. (3.76) R' B U' B U' B' L U' 
57. 6.13 R' B L B L' B U B' L' 
58. 4.32 L B R B' L R' L' B R' 
59. 6.05 L B' R B U' B' L U' L' U' 
60. 8.75 L' R' B U' L' B U' L U 
61. 9.29 R' U' L R' B R' U' B' 
62. 6.13 R B' U' L U R' U' L' R 
63. (9.94) U' B' R' L R L U L' 
64. 7.88 R L R' L' U R B' U' 
65. 6.19 B U L' B' L' R U' R L' 
66. 6.45 B L' B R' U' L R L' R' 
67. 8.33 R B R U' B' R' B' L' 
68. 6.27 L R' L U L' B' U B L 
69. 7.58 U B' L R' L' B L' B' L' 
70. 6.38 L' B L R' L' B' R B 
71. 6.15 U B' R' L' U B' R L U' 
72. 6.84 B R U L' U R' B' R U 
73. 6.45 R' U' R' U L' R' L R' B R' 
74. 6.15 R' U' L' R U B' U L' U' 
75. 6.49 L' U' R' B' R B' U L 
76. (9.58) R' B' U B' U' L R' L' R' 
77. 6.69 R B' L B' L' R L R U' 
78. 7.88 R L' B L U B L R L 
79. 5.60 B U B' R B U' L U' R 
80. 7.27 R B L R' B' L' U' B 
81. 6.47 B' L B R L' B R B' 
82. 4.71 U' B' R' U' B' R' U' B U 
83. (9.43) R' B L' U B' R' U' B' U' 
84. 6.54 L B U' R U' R L' R' U 
85. 5.49 L B L' U' B L R B' R' 
86. 6.50 B U R' B L U' L U' L 
87. 5.79 L B R' U' L' R' B' U' 
88. 3.96 B' R U R B L' U L R 
89. 3.95 U B' U R' L B' U R 
90. 4.58 R' U R' L U' L R L' 
91. 6.50 B U' B R L U' L R' U' 
92. 6.70 B L' R L' R' L B' R' 
93. 4.98 R' B R' L' R' U L' B L' 
94. 6.55 L' B R' L R U' B' U 
95. 6.12 B L' B U R L' U' R' L' 
96. 8.20 B' R B' U' R U R L 
97. (9.48) U L' B L U' B' U' B 
98. 4.37 L' B L B' U' R' L U' L' 
99. 7.80 B' L' B U' B' R' L U' 
100. 4.30 R L B L' R L B' R'



I don't think I'll beat these anytime soon


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2014)

plechoss said:


> So, two PBs in OH today
> 
> 13.01, 11.38, (8.06), 9.20, 10.11, 12.72, 11.37, 10.10, 10.84, (13.73), 9.87, 11.33 = 10.99
> (8.06), 9.20, 10.11, (12.72), 11.37 = 10.23



woah


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 5, 2014)

1:49.23 5x5 ao12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-4
avg of 12: 1:49.23

Time List:
1. 1:39.80 U2 B2 U' Lw B2 L Lw' U Rw2 B' D L Lw U2 Rw2 B Uw' Dw R Rw2 U' Dw' Lw' B Fw2 U2 Lw' R' Bw Dw F' B L2 Uw Bw Rw' Dw' U2 Bw Fw2 F2 Lw B' Uw' Fw2 F' U B2 F Fw2 R2 Lw Bw' Uw U2 Fw' R U B' Rw' 
2. 1:54.76 L2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Bw Uw Fw2 U2 R L2 D F Bw2 B D U' Fw' Dw' B2 F2 Rw' U Bw2 L2 U' Dw2 F' R2 Uw L2 B' Uw2 D2 Fw U' B' D' Rw L B Fw' F' R' Uw' B Fw2 Lw' U' Fw L2 U' R' Rw2 Fw D2 Bw Lw Rw F' Bw' 
3. 1:46.06 F2 B Fw' Uw2 Bw' R Rw U2 Fw2 Rw R Dw2 Uw2 L U' Bw' Fw2 Lw D' Rw Fw Lw Dw' D2 U Bw' D2 Bw' Fw R' Lw' F' B' D L2 D Rw Bw B2 F2 Rw Bw' B2 Dw Rw2 Dw D2 Uw B2 R Lw' Bw L2 B Dw' F L Lw Bw Lw 
4. 1:52.19 B U' D' Rw U' Bw' Dw Rw' Bw' Dw' F' B' L2 Lw' Uw Fw' Bw2 D' Rw Lw2 B' Fw Bw' L' Uw U Bw D Fw Rw2 Dw2 L D Dw2 Bw2 L' D2 Uw L' Uw2 U' D' F' R Bw Fw2 Uw' Bw' Uw' R U' D Uw Lw' U' Rw2 F' R2 D' U' 
5. 1:44.70 R2 L B2 Dw2 Lw' B2 F Rw Fw' U2 Lw L2 Uw' R B' Uw' F Lw2 U2 Dw B Dw' U2 B' L2 R Dw Rw' U D2 Rw R Uw Lw' Bw2 U B2 Dw F Lw' Fw Dw F Rw D2 B2 L' B2 F Lw2 R L2 F' L F L' Bw L2 F' B' 
6. (1:59.26) Dw2 Uw R Bw U2 D2 Uw2 F Lw2 L2 Bw2 R D' R' D2 Lw B' Fw' U2 D B' R2 U' Lw' R' L2 D2 B2 L' Uw2 R F2 B' Dw R' Lw' F2 B' L2 B' R' F2 Bw2 Lw2 D2 Rw Fw2 Dw' R D' Bw Rw2 B D2 Fw R2 Dw' F2 Bw' Fw2 
7. 1:58.68 R U' Bw' Rw' R2 Fw2 B' F' D' U' Rw Uw2 Rw Bw2 D2 F' U D2 R F D2 F2 Dw2 L Fw2 Lw Rw2 Dw' L2 F U' Uw' R Bw2 D R2 B D' R2 Fw Uw' Lw2 U2 R2 Uw L' R' Lw' D Uw2 Lw2 F' L Lw2 Uw' F Bw Rw' Uw' B 
8. 1:51.42 Uw L' B Fw' U' Uw2 F' U F2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw D Rw2 Dw F Lw D2 Dw2 Rw' R' Fw2 Lw' Bw2 B U' Fw2 Dw B' F2 Rw Dw' U2 Fw Uw D Dw Rw F2 D2 Rw' Bw2 Lw' Fw L2 R2 F2 L2 Rw Uw Lw' L B2 Bw' D2 L2 Lw2 F2 U2 Uw' 
9. 1:47.10 Lw L D B' Dw' U2 Fw' D2 L Dw2 Fw2 D2 U' Bw' L' Fw Lw' Fw' Rw2 Dw Lw' L2 U2 R' Lw Bw' F D' L2 F' L2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 R' D2 Dw2 Rw B Lw2 Bw2 Uw B' U' Bw2 D Rw' L D' Bw2 D Dw Uw' B2 Rw Dw R' Lw2 U Uw 
10. 1:51.52 Rw Fw' B' Lw U' L Fw' L R U B2 U Rw' U R2 L Rw F' Dw D2 R2 Lw Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 Uw R' Lw' D' U' Rw' L2 D' Uw2 L2 R' Fw B U2 Lw' Uw' D2 F Fw2 Uw Lw' R U2 Rw2 Uw D2 Dw B Bw' R2 L F Fw Lw2 
11. (1:29.12) B2 L Bw2 Lw' L2 D2 Bw U2 F Dw' Bw D Rw' L' Dw D2 Bw2 R' Dw' R D B2 Rw2 D Fw R' Fw' R2 F' Dw' Bw' Lw' Bw L2 R' Uw' Bw2 D2 Rw' F2 D' R Dw' Fw2 B U' Uw F2 Dw2 L U' D2 F B D2 Lw' U R2 Uw Bw' 
12. 1:46.08 L U' Rw2 Bw L2 F L' Lw' Uw U2 F2 B2 Fw' R2 L' F Uw' Rw F Uw' L Lw2 R2 Uw Lw' Uw' D Lw' Dw2 Uw Fw U B' Rw2 Dw2 B' Fw' Dw Fw L' Lw' B F Bw2 D2 Rw2 R' Lw2 Uw' D Dw Fw2 Lw' U2 Rw' Dw L' Dw Bw' U2



EDIT: PB single

1:25.14 Rw2 U' Dw Uw Bw' R2 B' Uw' Bw' R' F2 U' Dw' D' B' L Lw2 B Dw' B2 L' U B2 Lw2 R' L' D2 Bw Rw2 D2 R Bw Rw2 D Uw' Lw R Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' L' D2 F L2 Bw' Dw' Bw Lw2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 5, 2014)

Skewb. 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-4
PB avg of 12: 6.37

Time List:
1. 6.20 L B' R' B R' B U' R 
2. 6.73 R' U' L' U' B' L' B L R 
3. 7.91 L' R' L U' B L B' R' 
4. 5.06 B' R' B' L' B R' U' L' U' 
5. 5.17 U' B R' U L' U' L' R' 
6. (3.69) U' B U' R B' U B' U' 
7. 5.31 L' B' L' R U L' B U' 
8. 7.36 R' B' L U R' L R L 
9. 5.99 L B L' U R' B L R 
10. 7.77 B U' L' B L R U R U' 
11. (8.46) U' L' R' U' R' B' U' R' 
12. 6.20 B' U B R L' B R U R'


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 5, 2014)

4.72 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F L D' L R' U L D' U R

waaat another one, this time on cam. really stupid scramble, I don't care.

z2 D' F' R2
L' U L
R U' R' U' R U R'
y U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y U2 R U R'
R U R' U R U2 R' U2

could have done the OLL skip case too xD so stupid 6.99 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm getting better at 2x2

Average of 12: 2.45
1. 2.55 F R' U2 F U' F2 U2 R U' 
2. 1.79 F R F R' U' F2 R U' F' U' 
3. 2.53 R U' R2 F' R F R2 F R' U' 
4. 2.23 R' F R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 
5. 2.69 R2 F' R F R2 F2 U R' F' 
6. (1.77) F' U F2 R' U' F R U R' 
7. (3.48) U' R' F R' F2 R U2 F U 
8. 2.91 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F R' F 
9. 2.30 F R F R' U2 R' F R2 F2 
10. 2.29 U' R2 U' R F2 R2 U R' U2 
11. 2.30 R F R' F2 U2 R U R U 
12. 2.92 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F R' U


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 5, 2014)

18.67 3x3 Ao100 Yay Sub 19 I guess I'm catching up to Kennan lel


----------



## kcl (Oct 5, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> 18.67 3x3 Ao100 Yay Sub 19 I guess I'm catching up to Kennan lel



heh

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-4
solves/total: 130/130

single
best: 5.42
worst: 13.11


mean of 3
current: 9.65 (σ = 1.08)
best: 6.92 (σ = 1.35) gj


avg of 5
current: 9.65 (σ = 1.08)
best: 7.26 (σ = 1.07) gj


avg of 12
current: 8.88 (σ = 0.88)
best: 7.73 (σ = 0.43) vgj


avg of 50
current: 8.53 (σ = 0.66)
best: 8.33 (σ = 0.80) omgj PB 


avg of 100
current: 8.70 (σ = 0.73)
best: 8.56 (σ = 0.76) wot PB


Average: 8.59 (σ = 0.75) :O
Mean: 8.61




Spoiler



Time List:
1. 9.83 B' U' F' R2 U2 B2 D2 L F' U' L F2 B2 R U2 L' D2 L2 B2 L 
2. 8.40 D2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B' U' L' R B' L F2 L U F' R2 
3. 9.75 R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' U' L F' D2 U' B' F2 R2 D2 F 
4. 8.45 R2 B2 R' D F U2 B' D2 L D F U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F U2 
5. 6.40 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' F R' D L' F' D L R D' R' 
6. 5.91 D F' U' L B L F2 L' F R' D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U' 
7. 9.14 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R' D F R U2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 
8. 6.94 L U D L D B U2 R' D F D F2 R2 D F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 
9. 9.61 U R D' F B2 U B2 R' B' U L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 L B2 R D2 
10. 7.89 D2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 R B2 F2 U R' B' R2 B2 L' R F' D R' 
11. 9.54 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' D U L' F L' U F L2 B U' 
12. 7.94 B' U F D2 L2 D B2 D2 R U' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 
13. 7.87 U2 R F R' F L2 F U F R D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 L D2 B2 
14. 8.29 D' F2 L' U F2 L2 F' L B R' B U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 
15. 8.45 L' D B L2 U2 F D B' L F B2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 
16. 7.34 F2 B D' R' F' B R L2 U' R2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' 
17. 7.51 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 B U' R' D2 F' L R2 F' U' 
18. 8.04 D2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U B2 D L' U' R B F2 L' R' F' U2 
19. 7.73 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F D U' L2 U B2 L F' D L R 
20. 8.10 F' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 B' L D' F' U2 B2 U' R U2 B D B2 
21. 10.30 R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 D U L' D2 U' R' D' U2 B' D2 R' F L 
22. 8.91 D2 F R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F U2 F U B R D2 F R' F2 D' U2 R' 
23. 8.81 R2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' B' R F2 R' U2 B U 
24. 9.63 F D F L' D R2 L' F R' U' F2 U2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 
25. 7.53 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L' F' R2 D' L U2 B L U' L2 
26. 6.89 U' D R U' L2 B D R2 U F2 R2 L F2 B2 L F2 D2 L U2 L2 
27. 7.94 B R2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 R' D L2 U' R' F2 R2 B' 
28. 7.82 F R' B' R F2 D' R L U D2 F U2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B D2 
29. 7.68 U2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B' F2 U2 L' U L' F L2 D2 F U F' D 
30. 8.09 R' U F R' D' F B2 D2 F' U R2 U F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
31. 7.44 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 B U B2 F D F U' R2 F2 R' 
32. 7.29 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B D B U' L D F2 D2 L F2 
33. 8.53 B D2 B' D2 L' D' F2 B' R' F L2 F2 U B2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U 
34. 7.05 U2 D' B' D R F U' L B' U F' L2 U2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 
35. 7.95 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 D2 L U2 F U B' F U2 F2 L2 D R B2 
36. 8.73 R' B2 L F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 B2 D B' R F2 L' D' R2 B2 U F' 
37. 8.80 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F L' F' U F D B2 R' F' D 
38. 8.85 B R' B L2 U' D2 R F' L' D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 
39. 8.38 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B' R U2 B D2 R D R D2 U2 
40. 7.18 R' D F R' D2 F U' R' U' R B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' D' 
41. 8.06 B' D2 R2 F D2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' D F' U L' B2 R2 B2 D2 F 
42. 7.32 R' D2 L2 D' R' F R2 U' D2 R D2 F R2 U2 R2 B U2 B' D2 
43. 10.03 F2 L2 U' D' F' D F2 B' L' D' F' L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 
44. 8.59 F2 D L F' R2 L D' F2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 
45. 10.57 D2 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 F' D2 L F' U L2 D' U R B' 
46. 9.02 B' R' L' D' F2 D2 L2 U' L F L2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 R' L2 
47. 9.46 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D' L F2 L2 B' R D R2 F2 D 
48. 8.65 D2 R' B' L2 D F2 B2 U L D' F2 B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 
49. 9.94 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D' U' L' U B2 L2 B R U2 F2 U2 B2 
50. 8.64 U' L2 D2 U B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R F R B U R2 U R U' R' 
51. 9.62 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B D' L U F' R U2 F' U' 
52. 9.81 L2 F D R U2 F' U' D B D L U2 R' L2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2 
53. 8.35 L D F D R D2 L' D2 L B' U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 
54. 8.04 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 B' F' D' L D U2 L F' U' F 
55. 8.28 R U2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B L' F D' L' R' F2 L' F2 U' 
56. 7.74 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 F' L B L2 B U' F2 R U2 
57. 9.22 F2 U' F' B L2 U' F' R' B' U D2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 R D2 L D2 
58. 8.71 B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F D2 L U L2 F L' U2 L D 
59. 10.21 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 F D' R' F' R2 U B' D' L' D' F 
60. 7.72 R L' U' D F R F R L D2 L2 D F2 U D R2 F2 B2 
61. 9.29 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U F R U B L2 F' U2 L U2 R2 
62. 10.87 U F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 F' U' R2 B' U' L' R2 U2 L2 U R' 
63. 9.26 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' U L' D U L' U2 R F L F 
64. 8.85 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 F D L' F2 U2 R D2 F2 R' U 
65. 9.28 R2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L U B2 U' L' D B L' D2 L' 
66. 8.45 D R' F B' L2 D B2 R' F2 D R U2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 
67. 10.65 B L' B2 D' L D' L2 D L' F L2 D' L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D' 
68. 8.11 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 R F2 D2 B' D L R' D2 F' L U' R2 F D2 
69. 11.12 B' R2 D2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 B' L2 F D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 F 
70. 8.94 U2 F L' D' F B2 R' D R B R U2 R D2 F2 D2 R' L U2 F2 
71. 8.66 U' F2 D2 R' D' B U' L D R2 B D2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F' 
72. 9.24 U2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B F' D' B F' L D B2 L' U L2 U2 
73. 9.68 U' L' F B2 U F' U2 B R L' F2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' 
74. 9.46 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F' U2 B2 L' D' R' U B2 L2 B 
75. 9.66 R' U B2 L2 U B2 D F2 R' F U B2 D' L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 
76. 8.70 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 D2 F L2 D2 F' D F L B L U' R2 F2 D' 
77. 9.28 D2 B' D' R F' R U' D' F R F2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L U2 L2 D2 
78. 8.82 L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D L' B' U2 F U F2 D2 
79. 8.61 U R2 U L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B' F' D R U B' D U L 
80. 9.20 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 B R2 B U F' L B D2 F2 U L2 U R 
81. 8.77 R2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 F2 R' D' L2 F' R D U' F2 L' B 
82. 8.15 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 R D' L F' D R' F2 R B' F2 D2 
83. 9.41 U2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' F' D' L' B2 D' F' D2 R D2 U' 
84. 8.43 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B' U' L' B' L' D B R2 U' R' 
85. 8.41 L2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 F2 U2 R F D U L B U' B2 D2 R U 
86. 9.23 R B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' D' U2 R F' R' F2 R B2 U R2 
87. 5.42 F2 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 L F' D2 R U' F L' B D2 U' 
88. 8.43 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R F' D F L B R' B2 F' R2 
89. 7.95 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 L' B R2 B2 F' R D' B2 R B2 
90. 8.80 U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 R' D' U F2 R F2 L2 F R U' 
91. 7.50 R B U D' F R2 F R2 B L2 B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' 
92. 8.27 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U R' D' L2 U2 R U' L B R' D U' 
93. 9.18 U2 L D2 F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 D B' U2 F2 U' L2 D' U L U' 
94. 8.45 R2 F2 D' U F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L' F2 U' F D2 L B2 R2 B R2 
95. 7.54 D2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 B U R B F2 R' F' R2 
96. 8.52 R F' U' R' F' B' U2 L' D R U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 
97. 7.80 B2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 F L2 F L2 F' L' F D2 U R' B' L U B 
98. 6.89 B' R2 B U2 B' U2 B L2 B D2 F D L2 R2 D' L R2 D' F' U2 
99. 8.12 B U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 B L2 F2 L F2 D R' F U' L2 B R D 
100. 9.65 U D2 F' B' L' B2 R D' L B' U D2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 
101. 9.09 R' D' R2 U' R2 F2 L' U F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R L D2 
102. 9.44 L D2 F' U' B' L' F' B2 R D2 F' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 
103. 8.90 F' L' U2 F2 L U' F U' F2 B' D2 L' U2 F2 L D2 R B2 D2 R' 
104. 9.50 F D' R' F D2 L F R' L U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U 
105. 9.30 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R U F' L B L2 R B2 D R2 
106. 7.71 B2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L D2 U2 R U' B2 D2 R2 F' L B U L2 U' 
107. 7.78 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B R B2 F L2 F U R2 F' 
108. 7.91 B2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 L U2 F2 R' F2 U B2 F2 R B' U B' R' B' U2 
109. 9.03 D L2 B U2 D F2 L2 B R F R2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' D2 
110. 8.93 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 R D' R2 B' L' F' L F R2 U' B 
111. 6.85 B2 R' U' B' L2 D2 L' D F U R B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 R' 
112. 8.07 R2 U' F2 D' U' B2 D B2 L' D2 F U2 R2 U' R' F U2 R' U' 
113. 8.50 R' F2 L' B' L U' D' F' D R F L2 B D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 
114. 8.85 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 R2 B' R F2 D' B L' R' U' F R 
115. 7.35 B' R2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R F2 L2 D R D2 F2 L' B2 F2 
116. 8.09 F' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 D' L U F D L U2 B' L U 
117. 8.95 U B' D' R2 F2 L F U L2 U' L F2 R' F2 L F2 R U2 F2 L 
118. 9.88 F' L2 B L2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 R' U' B D' B2 L R U R' F' 
119. 7.66 D2 B U' R B2 L' U2 F U R2 F2 U2 F D2 F R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 
120. 9.26 U2 B' R2 U' B2 R F U' B L' D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 
121. 8.50 B' F L2 F R2 F D2 B D2 L2 B' D B' F' L2 D B F2 D' L' U2 
122. 8.72 U L2 F U R' B R' L2 D' L' U D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 
123. 9.11 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 R' D F' R2 D' U' R2 B2 L B2 
124. 8.61 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R D B U2 F' U' R2 D R' U 
125. 7.12 F2 L' U R D B' R L D' F' R F2 L F2 U2 D2 R D2 R F2 D2 
126. 13.11 B2 U F B' D L' D' R' U F2 L F2 B2 U2 D2 L U2 R F2 R2 
127. 7.95 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F R' U2 F2 U F' U B' L2 
128. 10.65 U' L2 D L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D L' B R U F2 L2 F U2 B2 U' 
129. 8.50 L D R' B2 U D' B L D2 R' D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D 
130. 9.81 U2 F D2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 U' F L' D' R D' F2 R2 D


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2014)

Average of 5: 2.08
1. (1.81) F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R' F' U2 
2. 1.96 F' U' F2 R2 F' R' F R' U' 
3. (3.35) U2 F2 R U' F2 U R F' U' 
4. 2.04 F2 R2 F' R' F U2 F R U2 
5. 2.24 R' U2 F2 U R' F R' F R2 U2

PB


----------



## NooberCuber (Oct 5, 2014)

13.289 Ao 100 

I was expecting it to be about 13.5xx or around there so getting an Ao100 this good was surprising.
I noticed my cross to F2L transition was a lot better though

I also broke all my pbs for single and average 

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-10-04 11:15 PM

Oct 2014 Ao100 13.289 pb 1,5,12

Number of solves: 100
Best Time: 9.164
Worst Time: 15.800
Session Avg: 13.289
best avg5: 11.887 
(14.117) 12.032 12.031 11.598 (11.475)
best avg12: 12.730 
13.254 12.781 14.117 12.032 12.031 11.598 (11.475) 13.112 13.572 12.030 (14.820) 12.778

Session Mean: 13.272

Individual Times: 
12.132, 13.434, 14.909, 14.398, 12.893, 14.230, 14.256, 14.077, 11.721, 12.771, 13.382, 14.955, 13.047, 13.581, (9.164), 12.240, 14.477, 13.696, 14.383, 11.338, 13.759, 12.929, 11.257, 13.623, 14.157, 13.052, 13.938, 12.645, 12.715, 12.027, 13.905, 12.962, 12.929, 14.743, 12.319, 11.680, 13.532, 15.021, 13.621, 12.843, 13.149, 14.066, 11.681, 13.173, 12.686, 12.959, 12.756, 14.315, 11.884, 12.952, 13.814, 13.949, 13.854, 12.826, 12.636, 13.670, 12.746, 13.945, 14.361, 12.760, 12.951, 13.148, 13.462, 11.768, 14.021, 13.355, 13.231, 13.827, 13.254, 12.781, 14.117, 12.032, 12.031, 11.598, 11.475, 13.112, 13.572, 12.030, 14.820, 12.778, 15.645, 13.893, 12.646, 13.914, 14.048, 12.194, 13.695, 12.878, 12.998, 14.723, 13.407, 14.286, 13.479, 12.902, 12.882, (15.800), 12.643, 13.767, 15.212, 13.995


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 5, 2014)

KevinG said:


> And you have to learn to one look 90% of the time[emoji6]
> And EG-2![emoji23]
> You'll never beat me mwahahahaha[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]



90% one look is done


----------



## Username (Oct 5, 2014)

avg of 12: 9.42

Time List:
1. 8.99 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' B2 R D2 R' D' B2 F R' B F U2 F' D' R2 
2. 8.61 R D L U' B D' L U D' L U2 B' U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B R2 
3. 10.44 R' U' R2 F R2 B' U2 R' L U D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 F 
*4. 10.75 F U2 B L2 B F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' R U2 R2 D' B F R' D' R2 U' 
5. 8.85 L' D2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 D L' F U L B' U R2 
6. 8.70 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' B F' R F' L2 F' L' D' B2 
7. 8.98 F D' B U B2 R F R' D F2 R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 F U2 
8. (6.79) R' F' R D2 F L2 D B2 L' F' R2 U2 F R2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 *
9. 10.81 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F D' R U' B2 U2 F' L F' 
10. (11.36) D2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 F R B L' B U B2 F' R U 
11. 7.64 R2 B L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 R' F' D2 R' U' F' D B2 D2 F 
12. 10.43 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 F' D' R F' D2 U L2 F2¨

yay

*8.84 ao5*


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2014)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 9.42
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 8.99 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' B2 R D2 R' D' B2 F R' B F U2 F' D' R2
> ...



woo nice


----------



## KevinG (Oct 5, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 90% one look is done



Damn.Now more algs and the AUF[emoji23]


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 5, 2014)

Non cubing accomplishment:
today I swam 2000 meters.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 5, 2014)

7x7 beat pb single twice in a row

3:22.73, 3:11.12


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaminx while getting my hair detangled, 1:09, 1:26 and 1:23. Not bad considering how uncomfortable it was


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Average of 12: 13.85
1. 14.12 R2 F' R U F R D B D F R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' 
2. 11.96 F R' B R F2 D2 R F' U F2 R2 F' D2 F B R2 D2 R2 B D2 
3. 12.21 B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 U B2 R' D U2 R B' U2 
4. 15.71 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R B D2 U' L' R' D' U2 B' 
5. (10.75) R2 F2 L F D B' D' F2 R' D' L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 
6. 15.88 L2 D' L' F R' F2 B' U' B2 D B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 
7. 15.34 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L' D B R2 B' U R' U2 F2 R' 
8. (15.90) B U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F U' R' D B' L2 B2 
9. 12.28 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L F' L2 R B' U R' B2 U2 F 
10. 13.84 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B' L2 B' U F D' L B' U' 
11. 14.61 U F2 U B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B R U B F U2 L' B' L2 R 
12. 12.56 D2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B D' F R' D' F' U L' B' F' 

******* my annoying consistency


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaminx
51.94 single
1:01.36 avg12
1:04.32 avg100


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Average of 50: 14.37 there were at least 10 E perms in this one.


Spoiler



1. 12.57 U2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R' D2 R' F D' F' L D B' F' 
2. 12.71 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F' R' U' L2 F R D' F' 
3. 12.57 D' L2 F' L F' L U L B' D' L2 B2 D' F2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U' 
4. 15.92 F R' F' B L F U F' D R' F2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 
5. 15.79 R B' D' B U F2 R F L' B U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 
6. 12.84 U' B D L U D' F U R' D2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 U2 
7. 14.36 F' R2 F D2 L U' D' R B' D2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 R' F2 
8. 15.15 U' F' D2 R2 L' D2 R' U R F' D2 L2 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' 
9. 16.42 L' D F2 D' L F2 D F' B' D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 D L2 U' F2 U' B2 
10. (18.58) U L' D2 F B R' B' L2 D R F L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 
11. 12.64 D2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F R2 U B2 L' F D2 R' B D2 U R2 
12. 13.04 U' L' F2 R U' F' L2 F' R' L' B' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 B' 
13. 15.05 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R' D' B' D2 L F R2 D2 F' D U2 
14. (18.57) F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R' U' F2 D2 R2 B L2 R' 
15. 15.08 B2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B R2 U2 B2 F' U' F R2 F U' 
16. 15.00 R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' B L' U' R B L2 R2 D U' 
17. 15.68 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R B2 U2 R' D2 F U' R F U L' U' R' B' F2 
18. 14.12 R2 F' R U F R D B D F R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' 
19. (11.96) F R' B R F2 D2 R F' U F2 R2 F' D2 F B R2 D2 R2 B D2 
20. (12.21) B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 U B2 R' D U2 R B' U2 
21. 15.71 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R B D2 U' L' R' D' U2 B' 
22. (10.75) R2 F2 L F D B' D' F2 R' D' L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 
23. 15.88 L2 D' L' F R' F2 B' U' B2 D B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 
24. 15.34 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L' D B R2 B' U R' U2 F2 R' 
25. 15.90 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F U' R' D B' L2 B2 
26. 12.28 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L F' L2 R B' U R' B2 U2 F 
27. 13.84 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B' L2 B' U F D' L B' U' 
28. 14.61 U F2 U B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B R U B F U2 L' B' L2 R 
29. 12.56 D2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B D' F R' D' F' U L' B' F' 
30. 14.49 D2 R2 F2 D U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B' L U' L2 B D2 B' L B U' 
31. 12.87 R D' B' U2 F U' D' L D L B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 L2 
32. 12.87 D B2 R' D L' F' B U2 D F' U' D2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 
33. (18.47) F' B2 R2 F2 U' F' R' F L' B' U R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 
34. 12.37 U2 D F' U2 F R' F' U' R' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 B' 
35. 16.01 U' R' D' F2 R2 B2 R' D' R' L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 
36. 14.19 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 D2 B' L U' R D' B R2 U' F' R2 
37. 17.55 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R U F' D B' F2 L' R F' 
38. 12.24 D' B' U L' U2 B' D L D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 
39. 16.21 R D L U B' R' D B2 L' F U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U 
40. 12.84 F2 R' U2 F L' D' F D2 L U D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 
41. 17.85 L2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F R2 U L B2 R2 U R2 F R' 
42. 13.65 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F L' D' B' U L B' L F' D' 
43. 12.96 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B U B L2 B' L2 U' R' F' 
44. 14.47 B D' F' B U' R' L2 B L' D B2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 R' 
45. 13.51 R2 B U2 B2 L2 D F U D R U B2 D F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U 
46. 13.27 L' U' D F' L' U R B R U R' B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 
47. 12.91 U' B' L' F L U2 R F R' F2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' 
48. 14.86 B' L' U B R2 B2 L2 D' L' D B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U 
49. 15.91 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L B' R' F' L' B' U R F R 
50. 16.14 B' R2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U B F2 R' D L' B' D2 R2 B2


----------



## lucascube (Oct 5, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-5
avg of 5: 32.659

Time List:
1. 32.533 Uw' Fw U2 R' B' U R' Uw2 F2 B2 Rw R Fw2 U' Rw2 D' Fw D' Uw' U2 B Fw2 D Rw' U2 L2 Rw' D2 B2 Uw U' R F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 Rw2 F2 
2. (38.410) L' U B Uw U' D' R' L Rw Fw2 L2 U Rw Uw2 Rw D F Uw' B' Fw2 F R Rw2 U' L2 U2 Rw' F2 R2 Uw' Rw D L' Uw' L B2 R2 F' Fw2 B 
3. 33.254 D2 Uw B' U2 Uw F2 Fw2 L R2 U Uw L' B' R2 L B' L' U B' L' Uw' Fw2 U Uw' R' L' Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw' R U' Fw U2 Rw' L2 D2 B2 F' U 
4. 32.189 Uw F L' Fw Rw' R' F' D2 R' Fw' F2 D' R Rw L2 Fw' B2 F' Rw2 B2 Rw2 L2 U' L D' R B' Fw' U L' Uw' F2 Fw' B L2 Fw' D' F R2 Fw' 
5. (30.519) Rw R' Fw2 L2 Uw' R2 U' Rw' U D2 L Uw Rw2 F' U2 D2 Fw2 D2 Rw Uw U2 D2 L' Uw2 B2 R' D F2 L D U' R' Rw' Uw2 F2 R2 Uw2 D2 Rw' L'

Yesssss! PB!!!!

Edit: 34.57x ao12 PB


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2014)

wat

1:11.92, (1:19.11), 1:05.68, 1:15.99, 1:13.34, 1:15.27, 1:11.58, 1:08.89, 1:14.95, (1:03.31), 1:09.38, 1:06.10 = 1:11.31 Megaminx avg12

PB by over 2 seconds wat

Last 5 solves make a 1:08.12 avg5, finally got a sub 1:10 

edit: 1:00.91 single, had a corner twist during CP damn it


----------



## GG (Oct 5, 2014)

Tied PB (4th sub10, thats one in august, one on friday, one on saturday and one today)
Is it normal for me to get so many sub10's when I'm not even sub15 yet ?

9.82 F L' D' L U R2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 

y' D2 L D' R' F2 // xcross [5/5]
y2 L' U L U R U R' // f2l-2 [7/12]
U' y L U' L' U L U L' // f2l-3 [8/20]
U y' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // f2l-4 [8/28]
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // pll [16/44]

44htm/9.82seconds=4.48tps

same move count as my other pb also


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2014)

GG said:


> Tied PB (4th sub10, thats one in august, one on friday, one on saturday and one today)


Told you this would happen  vgj.


> Is it normal for me to get so many sub10's when I'm not even sub15 yet ?


It depends; some people are more consistent than others. I got my first sub-10 when I averaged ~18, but then I didn't get many for a while, and start getting as many as you have been getting recently when I was at your speed I think.


----------



## lucascube (Oct 5, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-5
avg of 5: 7.211

Time List:
1. 6.848 D2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 L' F D R U F2 R' F 
2. 8.039 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' U' B F' U' R2 U2 L' D R 
3. (6.182) R2 U B2 R' F' D2 F2 R2 B' D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 
4. 6.747 D' L' U2 D R B D2 L2 B' R D2 B2 R D2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 L 
5. (8.662) U' L F2 B2 R2 B' D R U' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 R F2 L' B2 D2

Ouch


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow... *1:55 5x5 single!!!! *PB by 14 seconds, previous was 2:09! PLL skip. It seems like I often have the luck of actually getting PLL skips on good solves. Maybe soon I'll average sub 2!

also, I feel like my 5x5 is really disproportionate to my 4x4 times. I average 1:25ish on 4x4, and sub 2:20 on 5x5. Is this normal?


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> also, I feel like my 5x5 is really disproportionate to my 4x4 times. I average 1:25ish on 4x4, and sub 2:20 on 5x5. Is this normal?


We're almost identical in speed for 5x5 (2:20 average, and I only very recently got my second sub-2 single), but I average 1:00-1:05 on 4x4... you should practise 4x4 more 

3. 3:21.37
Mega PB single

3:17.52, easy corners

Best average of 5: 3:28.91
3-7 - 3:21.37 3:32.18 (3:50.91) (3:17.52) 3:33.19


----------



## NewCube1 (Oct 5, 2014)

59.99 PB avg5 4x4

48.47 (PB single) 1.00.68 59.99 1.00.68 59.32 

Curiosity: if the last solve was only 0.01 slower the avg5 was been 1:00.00


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 5, 2014)

Aochang rocks, 1:22 single 1:33 ao5 1:36 ao12


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 5, 2014)

9.71 avg100

Two PBs in two days


----------



## Lid (Oct 5, 2014)

Took my new MoYu skewb for a test a12 & got PB

7.54, 10.20, 9.78, 16.40, 10.81, 12.76, 12.79, (17.02), 12.98, 9.54, 8.56, (7.45) = *11.14*


----------



## rybaby (Oct 5, 2014)

PB
Roux

Average of 5: 11.68
1. (10.73) F2 D' L2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B R B F2 D' F2 L2 U' 
2. (14.28) U2 F' L2 B U2 B' U2 F U2 L2 B' U' R D' B' L2 D' F' R' B F2 
3. 11.39 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' F D' R' U' R2 U' B U F' R2 
4. 11.92 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U F2 U2 B D' U L' D2 F' L2 U' L U2 
5. 11.73 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 U' F2 U2 L R F L2 U R' F2


----------



## kcl (Oct 5, 2014)

wat

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-5
avg of 12: 2.74

Time List:
1. 3.15 U' R B R U L' R' U' 
2. 2.70 U B L U' L' B R' B' 
3. 2.95 L' U L U L' B' L B L' 
4. 2.56 B' U' B R U' R B R' 
5. 2.52 U' R B U B' R' L' R' L 
6. 2.85 B' U L R B U R' L' 
7. (3.92) L U R U' L' R' U' B' U' 
8. (1.93) R B' U R' L B U B R 
9. 2.21 L' B' L U B' L' U' B' L 
10. 2.64 B' U R' L' B' R' U' R 
11. 3.05 R' L R' B L' R' U B' L' 
12. 2.78 B U' R' B L' R L U

just wat


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2014)

First time doing Skewb in about 2 months. PB avg12 after 60 solves:

Average of 12: 3.86
1. 4.20 R' L B R' L' R U B R' L R' B
2. 3.11 B L' B R L R B' L' R L R B'
3. 5.56 B' R B R' U' B L' U B' U R U'
4. 3.38 U R B' U B U R B R U' B' R
5. 3.79 B U' R L R L' B L' R' B' U B
6. 3.65 L' U' B' U L B' U R' L B L B'
7. 3.64 B' R B' U B R' L U' B' U B' R'
8. (8.45) R U' L B R L' R U' R' U R' U'
9. 4.25 B' U' R L U' R L U B' L B U
10. 3.06 B R' U' R L' R' U' R U B' R' L'
11. 3.96 B U' B' R' U B' R B' R' B' U L
12. (2.68) U L U' L' B' L B L' U' B' L R


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 5, 2014)

Average of 12: 8.61
1. 12.34 U F2 R2 U F2 L2 U F2 U B2 D' F' D L' R' U2 L' D2 U L' D2 
2. 7.21 D2 B U2 B R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D' R2 D U2 R' B F L B R' 
3. 14.68 D L2 D R2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 U2 R' F2 D L F R2 D F' L2 U 
4. 6.60 D' U' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F D2 L' B' U R2 B' R' D R2 
5. 8.30 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' F2 D' F' D' U2 F' L' D R D' F' R 
6. (18.00) U' R2 F' R' U' B D L D R F2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 L' B2 R2 
7. 6.70 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B U R2 U' L2 B' U2 F' L R D' 
8. 7.68 R' F2 U F D R L' D' R D B' R2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 
9. 6.26 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R B2 U' F L2 D B' F2 U' L2 F 
10. 8.88 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D U2 B2 L' D R D2 L' B2 F L2 U' R2 
11. 7.49 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D' B2 U' R' F' R' U2 B L' F2 R F2 
12. (5.84) F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 B R2 U' L' B' R2 F' U' B L' D B' 

cause I'm good


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 5, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 7x7 beat pb single twice in a row
> 
> 3:22.73, 3:11.12



Well done! Your only a second behind my unofficial PB now!


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 5, 2014)

one thousand posts on speedsolving dot com


----------



## MM99 (Oct 5, 2014)

17.95 ao100? I'm confused cause less than a week ago I just started getting sub 19 ao100s I'm loving all this improvement anyway


----------



## lucascube (Oct 5, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-5
avg of 5: 6.991

Time List:
1. 6.670 D2 B' L' F' R F B L' B' D' F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 
2. (9.045) R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F L2 F D B L2 F R' U2 F' L' U' B2 
3. (6.577) U' B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 L R2 F' R B F' D' B' R F' 
4. 7.254 D L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 D' R B F2 D2 F' D R F2 D' L2 
5. 7.048 U' D' L2 D R' F R U R B2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' L2

Yay!

Edit: 7.46x ao12


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 5, 2014)

I just thought I got a PB and I was about to post it, but it was a PLL adjacent parity. anyway the time was 1:18.62.

EDIT: I just got a 4x4 PB single the time is 1:20.15. Plus an AO5 PB : 1:30.859, 1:27.492, 1:34.915, 1:29.033, 1:22.384 = 1:29.128


----------



## qaz (Oct 6, 2014)

9.73 B' U2 D' F D F2 D2 L U F L2 F' B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 B' R2 L2

z2 x
D l D R' F2 D'
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U L' U L y' U' R U' R' 
L' U' L U L' U' L
M2 U2 M2
U' l' U' L U R U' r' F U2

sub-10 with two cross edges switched (on purpose)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 6, 2014)

New 3x3 PBs!
Old/ New
ao50: 18.99/ 18.51
ao100: 19.36/ 19.21


----------



## tomatotrucks (Oct 6, 2014)

39.80 OH ao100 

And a sub-30 single. 29.99 lol


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 6, 2014)

PB and first sub-18

Ao12: 17.72

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 16.14 F U2 F L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' D' L2 D2 F2 L' B' D2 
2. 17.56 L2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 F L' B' D B2 D2 L2 R' D' U' R 
3. 17.24 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L' U' R' U B' D R2 B2 D F2 
4. 16.46 B2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 B L D B' L' U' L' R' B' R2 U' 
5. 20.00 B2 U' R' D' F B2 D2 R D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 R' B2 
6. 17.91 D' R U F U2 B U' R D' B U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 
7. 16.11 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F' R D2 U' F L' B' F2 R2 D 
8. 19.45 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B L' F2 U2 L D F2 L' B' D' 
9. 16.73 U' F B' D' F B' U' L D' F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B D2 
10. (20.55) R2 F2 L2 B D2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 F D U' F D' U' B' U2 R B F 
11. 19.64 F' B' D B2 R B D2 B2 U' R' L2 B2 R2 B U2 F D2 L2 U2 
12. (11.95) U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 F U R' D L' B D' L' R'


----------



## RageCuber (Oct 6, 2014)

Really nooby PB ao5 on skewb - 13.75
13.07, 16.90, 11.29, 17.02, 10.94


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 6, 2014)

WHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATT!!! SICCCKK!!!

Another sub-10 solve!!!!!!!!!! 9.44 seconds



Spoiler



Lol scramble. Lucky PB. Same PLL as my last sub-10 hah.

R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 U B L R2 B' D' U' L' R F2 R'

z2
D’ // Cross // 1/1 
U R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L #1 // 8/9
L U’ L2’ U L // F2L #2 // 5/14
L U L’ U2 L U’ L’ // F2L #3 // 7/21
y R U R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L #4 // 7/28
y’ R’ U’ F U R U’ R’ F’ R // OLL // 9/36
l’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 // PLL // 9/45
U2 // AUF // 1/46


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2014)

FINALLY GOT ANOTHER ONE

59.81 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

edit: 1:09.21 avg5, 2nd sub 1:10


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 6, 2014)

12. 7.67 U2 F B R2 U' R' D' F' L' B L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L U2 R' U2 L2 

Nice fullstep solve. 4th best I think.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2014)

Megaminx PBs, except the single

number of times: 116/116
best time: 59.81
worst time: 1:39.70

current avg5: 1:16.77 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 1:08.12 (σ = 1.77)

current avg12: 1:15.63 (σ = 4.26)
best avg12: 1:11.31 (σ = 3.71)

current avg50: 1:15.70 (σ = 4.59)
best avg50: 1:15.60 (σ = 4.91)

current avg100: 1:16.79 (σ = 5.40)
best avg100: 1:16.47 (σ = 5.43)

session avg: 1:16.48 (σ = 5.36)
session mean: 1:16.58

my consistency sucks


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Average of 50: 13.99 
standard deviation: 1.11


Spoiler



1. (11.77) L2 B' D2 B' U2 B F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 R' D2 B' D' U2 B 
2. 14.72 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 U L2 D U' B' R' F D2 L F' L R 
3. 13.08 F L2 F' D2 F R2 F' L2 F' R' U' L2 B' D' B' R2 D' 
4. (16.79) L' D2 R2 F U' L U2 D L F2 R2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 
5. 14.61 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 R B D2 F' L2 B D U2 F' L 
6. 15.39 R U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' B D2 B L F2 L D' U2 L2 
7. 13.38 B2 D B2 R2 D R2 U B2 D2 R' B' L2 D B2 F L' D R B L 
8. 16.00 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B R2 U F2 D' B' R D2 U' 
9. 13.25 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U R2 U' F2 L F' L2 B2 D2 B U B2 R2 F' 
10. 12.43 B2 L2 F L U F U D' L' F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 
11. 11.96 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B U' B2 U' F' L 
12. 15.29 B' L B2 R U' D F' D' R2 D2 F2 R B2 L' B2 L2 U2 L 
13. 13.40 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R' D2 L' R' F' U B U B2 D R' B' U2 F2 
14. 14.63 B2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 B L2 R2 U2 B' D F' D2 L' B2 U' R F2 D2 R 
15. 13.15 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B' L' U L U' B2 L D F' R' 
16. 13.97 L' D' L' B' R2 L U' B' R' F2 R2 D2 F' B2 D2 F B2 R2 B U2 
17. 13.81 U' R2 D' U' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' B' L' U' B U2 B2 F U' F2 U' L 
18. 14.70 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B' U L2 B' L D2 B D2 F R 
19. 11.92 F U2 R' U2 R' U D R2 L' F' U' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U D 
20. 13.46 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D L B2 D B F' R2 D L U' R 
21. 13.81 B R2 F L2 B' R2 B U2 F D2 U2 L' D' R' D2 U2 L' U' L' D2 F' 
22. 14.12 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 B F2 R U' B2 L' F U2 R 
23. 13.16 B2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B F' D' L' U2 R' F D' F2 U B' R2 
24. 15.59 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B F D2 F' L2 B' D' U B' R D' L' D2 U' R' U2 
25. (10.84) D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' B R' D2 F2 D B' F 
26. 12.28 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 F U2 F L F' D L U R B2 R U 
27. 12.94 R' L' D2 F2 B' R' U R2 U' B D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' 
28. 15.22 D2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 U L B2 F2 U2 L B' 
29. 16.27 L' D2 R D2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 R' D F' U L' F R U' L' U2 F' D 
30. 14.95 B R' U2 L' U F' B D R' B2 L U F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D 
31. 13.84 R2 U2 F D2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D' R B D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' R' 
32. 15.07 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D U B2 D' L2 B2 L B' F' R D' L' F L2 B2 D2 
33. (11.45) U' D R' D' B' L2 U B2 L' U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U D R2 U' R2 
34. 13.81 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L U' R2 B L' D2 R D' B R2 
35. 14.09 U2 R2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 F U2 B U' L B2 D' R' B' U' F R B' 
36. 13.44 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R' B2 D L2 D B U F' L' F2 
37. 12.44 B' U' L D R U D' B' L B2 D2 F U2 B R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F 
38. (18.66) B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F U2 L D U2 B R2 F2 
39. 13.95 R' F U D2 F' R D' B D F' U2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 
40. 13.12 F' D' R L' F L' F' U F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F U2 
41. (16.72) F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R B' F' L' D' B2 F D L' B2 
42. 15.99 L2 B2 R D2 B2 R D2 B2 L F2 L2 D' L F' L2 B2 D2 U B' U L2 
43. 13.95 U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' R D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R B2 F' 
44. 15.12 D2 L B2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 F' R' B2 D' L' B' U' F2 U' F 
45. 13.33 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 D' F U' R U' R F' U' F R2 U' 
46. 14.64 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B U2 B D2 U B L' D B U' B2 L F2 L' 
47. 13.39 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 U' B F D' B2 U' R D 
48. 13.04 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 L' D F U R2 B R B' R2 B2 
49. 15.53 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L F R F2 R' F2 D U' L U 
50. 13.41 R' U R2 U B L2 D R L F' L2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 U



Lowest SD for someone my speed?

EDIT: Rolled it, beat my PB and the SD decreased...
Average of 50: 13.83
SD: 1.07


Spoiler



1. 13.25 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U R2 U' F2 L F' L2 B2 D2 B U B2 R2 F' 
2. 12.43 B2 L2 F L U F U D' L' F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 
3. 11.96 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B U' B2 U' F' L 
4. 15.29 B' L B2 R U' D F' D' R2 D2 F2 R B2 L' B2 L2 U2 L 
5. 13.40 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R' D2 L' R' F' U B U B2 D R' B' U2 F2 
6. 14.63 B2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 B L2 R2 U2 B' D F' D2 L' B2 U' R F2 D2 R 
7. 13.15 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B' L' U L U' B2 L D F' R' 
8. 13.97 L' D' L' B' R2 L U' B' R' F2 R2 D2 F' B2 D2 F B2 R2 B U2 
9. 13.81 U' R2 D' U' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' B' L' U' B U2 B2 F U' F2 U' L 
10. 14.70 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B' U L2 B' L D2 B D2 F R 
11. 11.92 F U2 R' U2 R' U D R2 L' F' U' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U D 
12. 13.46 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D L B2 D B F' R2 D L U' R 
13. 13.81 B R2 F L2 B' R2 B U2 F D2 U2 L' D' R' D2 U2 L' U' L' D2 F' 
14. 14.12 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 B F2 R U' B2 L' F U2 R 
15. 13.16 B2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B F' D' L' U2 R' F D' F2 U B' R2 
16. 15.59 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B F D2 F' L2 B' D' U B' R D' L' D2 U' R' U2 
17. (10.84) D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' B R' D2 F2 D B' F 
18. 12.28 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 F U2 F L F' D L U R B2 R U 
19. 12.94 R' L' D2 F2 B' R' U R2 U' B D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' 
20. 15.22 D2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 U L B2 F2 U2 L B' 
21. (16.27) L' D2 R D2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 R' D F' U L' F R U' L' U2 F' D 
22. 14.95 B R' U2 L' U F' B D R' B2 L U F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D 
23. 13.84 R2 U2 F D2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D' R B D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' R' 
24. 15.07 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D U B2 D' L2 B2 L B' F' R D' L' F L2 B2 D2 
25. (11.45) U' D R' D' B' L2 U B2 L' U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U D R2 U' R2 
26. 13.81 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L U' R2 B L' D2 R D' B R2 
27. 14.09 U2 R2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 F U2 B U' L B2 D' R' B' U' F R B' 
28. 13.44 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R' B2 D L2 D B U F' L' F2 
29. 12.44 B' U' L D R U D' B' L B2 D2 F U2 B R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F 
30. (18.66) B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F U2 L D U2 B R2 F2 
31. 13.95 R' F U D2 F' R D' B D F' U2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 
32. 13.12 F' D' R L' F L' F' U F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F U2 
33. (16.72) F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R B' F' L' D' B2 F D L' B2 
34. 15.99 L2 B2 R D2 B2 R D2 B2 L F2 L2 D' L F' L2 B2 D2 U B' U L2 
35. 13.95 U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' R D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R B2 F' 
36. 15.12 D2 L B2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 F' R' B2 D' L' B' U' F2 U' F 
37. 13.33 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 D' F U' R U' R F' U' F R2 U' 
38. 14.64 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B U2 B D2 U B L' D B U' B2 L F2 L' 
39. 13.39 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 U' B F D' B2 U' R D 
40. 13.04 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 L' D F U R2 B R B' R2 B2 
41. 15.53 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L F R F2 R' F2 D U' L U 
42. 13.41 R' U R2 U B L2 D R L F' L2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 U 
43. 14.73 L' D2 L F2 D2 R F2 R B2 L' B2 D L2 D2 L' U' B' D2 U R' 
44. 12.88 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U B2 F2 U2 B D' U2 B2 R F L U L B 
45. 15.69 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' D U2 L2 F L2 U R' D' B' 
46. 11.93 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 R D2 R' D2 B' L B2 D2 R2 U' B L' U2 
47. 12.64 B' D2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 U' R' D' L R B' U2 L B F 
48. 14.13 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 F' R' F R2 F' R D' R2 F' R2 
49. 14.26 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 L' D2 U B D2 B D2 R' B F D' L' 
50. (10.10) F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R B2 F2 L2 R' U2 B' D' F' U' B U' B' L U' F'


----------



## GG (Oct 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Average of 50: 13.99
> standard deviation: 1.11
> 
> 
> ...



It's always great to see you improve so fast!


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 6, 2014)

5x5
solves/total: 13/13

single
best: 1:24.78
worst: 1:47.40

mean of 3
current: 1:40.52 (σ = 7.65)
best: 1:29.18 (σ = 5.82)

avg of 5
current: 1:34.03 (σ = 7.12)
best: 1:29.82 (σ = 5.28) PB

avg of 12
current: 1:34.02 (σ = 6.03)
best: 1:33.97 (σ = 6.05) PB

Average: 1:33.82 (σ = 5.76)
Mean: 1:34.17


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2014)

Got an AoSu, and I was timing OLL parity a bit, got a 2.10 on cam... but it's 50 frames, and 50/25 = 2.00 seconds by counting frames. Yay. I'll keep trying to see if I can get a sub-2 on cam, but if not, then I'm happy with that.

E: 3.95+, 2.44, 3.87+
fml

I give up, I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 6, 2014)

Sub-3 6x6!

1. 2:53.03 Uw Fw' 3Fw B2 Lw Bw Fw' Lw' 3Fw U' 3Rw Uw U' 3Rw2 B Dw2 Fw L' Bw F2 R Uw2 Rw L' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Fw2 U D2 3Fw2 Rw2 L Bw' Uw Bw2 Dw' Bw' F D Bw2 Uw2 Lw B' Rw2 U B' Dw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 R Lw' Uw2 Rw 3Rw Fw2 3Uw Rw Bw D Rw' Uw' Rw 3Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 U 3Uw F U2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 L' R' F Bw D2 Rw2


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 7, 2014)

new 3x3 PB 18.10 D B L2 F2 D' F' D L F U2 D2 F B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 BTW the scramble is somewhat easy 
My solution:
x2 L F2 B L B' F' L F d' R U2 R' U' R U R' d R U' R' U' F' U F U' F R U' R' F' L' U L l' U' L U R U' L' U' x' M2 U M2 M U2 M2 U2 M U2


----------



## qaz (Oct 7, 2014)

definitely tps pb

7.74 U2 F L2 F D2 B F L2 F' U2 L2 R' B U R U' R2 B D' L' U

z2 x
R' U' L D2 x' u'
y' R' U R U' R' U R
U' R U' R' y' U R' U R
R U R'
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' 
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

55 moves/7.74s = 7.11 tps


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 7, 2014)

Got another sub-10 today, 9.25!  Probably my second- or third-best solve ever, and around my 5th or 6th sub-10.  Feels great.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 7, 2014)

Second best 5x5 solve on cam! 2:06.xx! Upload?

funny how I've had 3 2:06.xx, a 1:55.xx, a 2:09 and a 2:07.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 7, 2014)

Pretty gj session:

number of times: 109/109
best time: 6.91
worst time: 17.26

current avg5: 8.64 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 7.96 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 9.32 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 8.42 (σ = 0.75)

current avg50: 9.30 (σ = 1.10)
best avg50: 8.88 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 9.11 (σ = 0.95)
best avg100: 9.11


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Second best 5x5 solve on cam! 2:06.xx! Upload?
> 
> funny how I've had 3 2:06.xx, a 1:55.xx, a 2:09 and a 2:07.



Yes, upload pls. GJ.

And my PB single (1:21) happened when my second best solve was 1:38. 5x5 solves can be very, very lucky.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 7, 2014)

55.13 5x5 single... the Aochang rocks!!!

Edges were like 23 :O


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 7, 2014)

3. 8.03 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R U' R2 B' L' B2 U F' R2 F R2 

x2 y' 
F D' L' R'
R U' R' U R' U' R
U' L U' L'
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U2 F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

49 moves/6.10 TPS


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 7, 2014)

Pyra PBs

avg5: 9.33
avg12: 10.19
avg100: 11.66

Edit: smashed the 5 and 12 using the power of luck.

avg5: 6.46
avg12: 9.07


----------



## TDM (Oct 7, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> new 3x3 PB 18.10 D B L2 F2 D' F' D L F U2 D2 F B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 BTW the scramble is somewhat easy
> My solution:
> x2 L F2 B L B' F' L F d' R U2 R' U' R U R' d R U' R' U' F' U F U' F R U' R' F' L' U L l' U' L U R U' L' U' x' M2 U M2 M U2 M2 U2 M U2


Doesn't work.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 7, 2014)

1:35.25 5x5 mo3

1:28.13
1:39.34
1:38.28


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 55.13 5x5 single... the Aochang rocks!!!
> 
> Edges were like 23 :O



wtf

And what is an AoChang?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> wtf
> 
> And what is an AoChang?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 7, 2014)

1 more COLL set to go unto Full ZBLL is done.


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 1 more COLL set to go unto Full ZBLL is done.



wat..

so like 12 more?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat..
> 
> so like 12 more?



Yup.


----------



## GG (Oct 7, 2014)

12.71 avg5 w/my phone timer


----------



## GG (Oct 7, 2014)

GG said:


> 12.71 avg5 w/my phone timer


When i have caffeine i solve waaay faster, half a mountain dew is what i drank just before this and also just before my pb single


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 7, 2014)

GG said:


> When i have caffeine i solve waaay faster, half a mountain dew is what i drank just before this and also just before my pb single



Comments like this are half of what the edit button is for.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> http://www.greathealthtrexim.com/images/products/aochang.jpg



lol



Bindedsa said:


> 1 more COLL set to go unto Full ZBLL is done.



****!

Are you the first person to learn *full* ZBLL?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 7, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Are you the first person to learn *full* ZBLL?



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23133-This-guy-knows-full-ZBLL
If this is actually true


----------



## TDM (Oct 7, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Are you the first person to learn *full* ZBLL?


I think he's going to be the first person to be able to actually use it well in speedsolves, but other people have learned it iirc.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I think he's going to be the first person to be able to actually use it well in speedsolves, but other people have learned it iirc.



thatswattimeant. I'm tired...


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 7, 2014)

4x4 Single: 29.30

yaaaaayyyyy sub 30 finalky


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 7, 2014)

8.70 avg12
9.62 avg100

yay new PBs


----------



## imvelox (Oct 7, 2014)

1:57.00 2x2-5x5 relay on cam with meh 3x3 stage on the 5x5


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 7, 2014)

5.84 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R B F2 D2 F R U' L' B

full step

x' z' 
D U L F' Lw U' Lw'
U2 R U2 R' d R' U' R 
y' R U' R' U2 L' U' L 
U' R U' R' 
R' U' Lw' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

55 moves, 9.42tps


----------



## Chree (Oct 7, 2014)

First sub14 Ao5:
13.70, (12.61), (16.90), 15.33, 12.66 = 13.90

It was also only the second time I've had a counting 12. First time was earlier that day where I had 12, 12, 14, 18, 23 = *headdesk*

Also PB 5x5 Ao12: 1:50.95.

Sub 1:50 is around the corner.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 8, 2014)

wat
1:39.54 5x5 ao12
your move kennan


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-7
avg of 12: 1:39.54

Time List:
1. 1:32.22 Rw' Bw' Lw' L Uw F' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw B' Lw2 B2 D Uw' B' Bw Lw R D' Dw2 Fw2 L B L U' Dw' L Uw Bw2 U B2 Rw Lw2 D U Dw' Fw L2 Bw' L B' Fw Rw D R2 F' L2 Uw Rw F2 Dw' U2 Bw D2 F2 B2 U Fw Lw2 
2. 1:52.63 Fw B2 R2 Bw Dw' F' Uw2 Lw Rw Bw' Fw2 Lw' B R2 L' U2 Fw Dw' B L D' Bw F' Rw2 Lw2 Fw' L F2 U' B' U2 Rw' Dw2 R2 U' D Uw' Bw L' Lw2 D' Lw' R Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw Fw2 Uw L2 R Dw2 U' F2 D Dw' B2 U Bw U' 
3. 1:31.73 R Dw R B Fw2 Rw' U' Fw' U2 F2 Lw' U R Fw2 D U2 Dw2 R' U L2 U' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 L' U' R2 Fw' Dw' Bw' F B Dw2 Lw B2 Bw Fw L' Dw' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw2 Uw D Bw' F' D L Bw2 Uw Lw2 L D' Lw' D2 Uw' Fw' B2 Rw' 
4. 1:38.55 U Rw' F Uw U2 Fw Uw' D' R F2 L' U Fw D F' R B' D Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw R2 Fw Uw Bw' L2 Lw' R' B2 L' Dw2 U Fw2 U' F' Rw' Bw' R2 B' Rw2 L Lw B' F' Uw2 R Fw2 Bw2 R' B U R2 Bw' L2 Uw Rw Fw Lw2 Fw' 
5. (1:58.87) U' L2 Uw Dw2 D Rw2 D' U2 Fw' Bw Dw2 U Bw' U2 Fw2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Dw' F' Lw' Bw Fw U' D' F L2 D' Rw R Dw2 L' Lw' F Lw' Fw' Lw' R L Dw F' L' Lw' Dw' U' D2 L' R' Fw B2 Bw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' Bw Rw' Bw Rw2 D' Rw' 
6. 1:37.90 U R U Rw F2 Lw' F D2 Rw2 R Bw2 Uw2 Lw' R Bw' F B2 L2 Rw' B' Uw' Dw' R' U' Dw2 F2 R Fw F' B' Bw D Fw2 Rw' U2 L Uw Fw2 R' Bw U D2 B2 R' Uw R U' R' Lw D Rw2 Uw2 Lw' F Rw Dw Rw' Lw' Uw2 U 
7. 1:30.60 D' F2 Rw2 Dw D2 Lw D F L' B' Rw2 R2 Uw' B' Rw' B2 U F L2 D B F2 Lw' B Bw Lw R Rw D L2 Dw U B2 F Rw' Bw2 D2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw Lw F2 Lw F' U R2 B' D2 Fw2 Bw D2 Rw F' Rw2 L' Dw2 D' R2 Lw2 Rw2 
8. 1:40.60 Bw D2 Lw' Bw2 U2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' B2 R Uw2 Fw' D2 Bw2 R L2 D2 R Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 U Uw2 Rw' L F' B Bw' Dw' L2 R Fw' L2 Dw' Bw U' Rw2 D Bw' R' L2 Lw2 F Dw' B Rw' B' Uw L Uw B' Lw' Uw2 B' Fw Lw Dw' L2 Fw' R' 
9. 1:37.73 Lw Bw' Rw' R' D' Rw' Dw' R2 Rw D B2 Bw' L' R' B' Rw2 L2 R2 U2 Bw' L' F Uw2 Lw' B2 D Rw2 F R Bw' U' Rw2 L' U' Lw2 Uw2 B' L' Lw' U' Uw L U2 F L2 Rw2 Lw B Dw' B' Uw' L2 Lw' R' D2 Uw' Bw' Uw' Rw B2 
10. 1:46.88 Uw Dw' R' Bw Rw2 U Rw2 Bw' Fw R' Lw' Rw2 L Dw' F2 U2 Uw' L Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw B2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw L Rw' Bw2 Fw' Lw' R L2 Bw' B' U R' U' Bw2 B D2 Fw Dw Lw' F2 Uw Fw' Lw Rw2 Fw' Uw Rw' Bw2 L U2 B' L' F' R' 
11. (1:29.66) Uw' Dw2 Bw' Dw R' D' Dw B L Bw Dw' R2 Fw2 L2 R D R' Fw2 F' U' Dw Lw L2 Fw' Lw D Uw' Rw2 F2 Fw2 U Uw' D F Lw F' B' Bw R Fw2 F' L2 Dw2 D U2 Uw2 R2 F' Lw' Fw Bw2 Rw' L2 Lw' U2 Bw' Rw2 U2 Dw L 
12. 1:46.61 Dw' D B2 Bw' Uw2 D2 R Lw Dw L2 Fw' U' L Bw2 B F2 Dw' Bw2 B' L2 Rw' R B' Lw Fw R' L' Rw B U Fw2 Lw B2 F Lw' B' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 L' U Uw Rw2 D L2 B2 Lw' L' D Dw' Rw' Lw2 L2 F Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 8, 2014)

Third time tying this PB... this time on an out of the box Aolong v2

Average of 12: 7.59
1. 8.25 F' B L B' U2 B D' F' R2 L F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 D B2 D F2 U' 
2. (8.96) L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 F' R' D F L' D2 R U' L2 D2 R 
3. 7.55 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U F U2 B F2 L F2 D2 U' R2 U2 
4. 7.32 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R' B U L' R' D' U' L F R 
5. 7.11 R F2 R' F2 R' F2 R B2 R2 D2 R F' R2 D2 F' R' B2 F D' R' U' 
6. 8.81 U2 F2 U F2 D' B' R U2 D' B U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 D2 L' F2 L2 
7. 6.94 D F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F' L' B' D2 L U' R F2 U' R' 
8. 7.82 R' U D2 F' U2 B D F2 L' U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 
9. 8.36 R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F' R' B' D' B2 L' U2 F2 U' L2 
10. 6.92 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R' D' U2 F' D2 U F2 R' U B L' 
11. (6.54) U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 B L' U2 F L D' 
12. 6.85 U2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 L' B' R2 B' U' B' F R F2 R2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 8, 2014)

Pyra 10.25 ao100. PB by ~1.4


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 8, 2014)

57.10 single and 1:15.31 ao100 on 4x4


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just demolished my 3x3 PB avg100 earlier today. Previously it was 14.46, and today I got a 14.12, which is enormous improvement. Hopefully I can hit sub-14 soon.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 8, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> 1:39.54 5x5 ao12


My PB AO12 is 1:40.17. We could do some racing during breaks at FMC USA if you want; I think I'll be at the Seattle one. :O


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 8, 2014)

Once again I fail at sub-11

10.85, (10.29), 10.56, 10.95, 12.90+, 10.59, 13.37, 10.63, 11.34, 11.42, 12.11 = 11.47

aaaand the next solve was a 10.15 DNF. Stupid G-perms...


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 8, 2014)

4.48 2x2 R' U2 F' R2 U' F' U R U'


----------



## mafergut (Oct 8, 2014)

200 solves today. I usually do 50 to 100 a day only. Is this an achievement? Well, yes and no. I did a lot of solves but did not make any good averages or singles 
Better avg. of the day in the whole 200 solves was just a 21.41 Ao5. Meh...


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 8, 2014)

Shaved *.40 seconds* off of ao100, from 17.27 to 16.87

Also pb ao12


----------



## imvelox (Oct 8, 2014)

2:40.06 7x7 mo3


----------



## GG (Oct 8, 2014)

sub16 avg250. I'm sub 16 by now. I'll make it into an avg1000 and I expect it to be sub 15.5


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 8, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

1:00.400 5x5 single! I've only ever gotten one sub-1, but it's still so close!


----------



## qaz (Oct 8, 2014)

pb ao5 and ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-8
avg of 12: 11.46

Time List:
1. 10.39 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' U B' D R D' B2 L' U' 
2. 10.46 F U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L B R' D' R U L2 R B2 F2 
3. 9.58 B' D2 R2 B2 F L2 F D2 U2 F' L' B2 R' B R2 B' D' L D 
4. 12.67 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D U2 B2 U B2 F' R F2 L U' R2 F U' R2 D' 
5. 9.69 L F2 U D' L U F D2 F' U2 B2 U2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 D' F2 
6. 12.54 D' R2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' R' D' L2 D B' U B' L B2 D 
7. 13.01 F R2 B' U2 F L2 B' D2 F' L2 F R' B2 U' F2 D' R' B2 R' F' U 
8. 10.31 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 D L' D B' L' D2 L' F2 L R' B 
9. 12.94 D2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D F R F2 D' U2 R B2 D' F' R 
10. (13.91) U2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' D B2 R2 B' L' D2 U' R' B2 L' 
11. (9.37) L' U' F B2 U' F2 D2 R' L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 
12. 12.98 R' F D L2 D2 L U2 B2 R' U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 F2

#1-5 make 10.18 ao5. everything was fullstep i think


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Oct 9, 2014)

pb ao5. Woot woot.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-8
avg of 5: 14.301

Time List:
1. 14.708 B2 R2 B' R2 F D2 U2 B' R2 F2 R U L2 B2 R2 B U L B L F 
2. (16.815) F L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 F U B2 F2 L D' L' F R' D F' 
3. 15.218 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F' D' U B U2 B R' D' L F2 D 
4. (12.849) U2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 D F2 R' D' L D' F' L' F 
5. 12.976 U B' D2 R2 L2 U' B2 R B L B2 D' B2 U' D2 F2 D' R2 L2

It's just to bad I messed up the ao12...


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 1:00.400 5x5 single! I've only ever gotten one sub-1, but it's still so close!



http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 9, 2014)

PB 4x4 single and mo3

mean of 3: 44.43

49.37 
38.94 
44.97


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 9, 2014)

1. 6.00 
UR3+ DR3+ DL1- UL3- U2- R1- D1+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R3+ D0+ L2+ ALL4+ DR UL

I had a sub-6 DNF the other day. Bluh.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 9, 2014)

2 pll skips..
Average of 5: 7.06
1. 6.28 D2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 B U2 F2 R2 F2 R D' L2 D' U' R' F' D2 U2 F' 
2. (11.16) L F2 D2 R U2 R' F2 L F2 U2 R2 U F2 U F R D' L' U2 R 
3. (6.27) B' L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B' R' U' F D U' 
4. 7.60 B2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 R' F' D2 U F' L' B D2 U' F2 
5. 7.31 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B' U' R2 F' D' L U2 R2 F L2


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 9, 2014)

Welp I finished that AO1000, have more PBs.

Single: 5.06 UR0+ DR4+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R4- D2+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U2- R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL3- DL UL (what the ****)

AO5: 9.28, 7.65, (6.58), (11.56), 6.95 = 7.96

AO12: 8.14, 8.24, 9.17, (7.06), 8.50, 8.17, 8.32, 7.98, 8.48, 9.60, (10.12), 8.07 = 8.47

AO50: 8.98

AO100: 9.12

AO1000: 9.93

Comfortably sub-10 now. Continental record, here I come.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 9, 2014)

lol

6.27 L U2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L F2 L B' L' R2 D' B2 F L2 U F' R 

x2 y' R' F R2 B' R'
U2 L' U L U2 L U' L'
y' U2 R U' R'
y R' U R
U R U R' U y' R' U' R
r U R' U' r' F R F' U'

2nd best solve ever


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2014)

13:43.77 7x7 single.
I'm not doing that again.


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 9, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Welp I finished that AO1000, have more PBs.
> 
> Single: 5.06 UR0+ DR4+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R4- D2+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U2- R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL3- DL UL (what the ****)
> 
> ...



For what kind of puzzle is that notation?
Never saw it.


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 9, 2014)

Awesome PB 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.53
worst time: 16.75

current avg5: 14.35 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 12.56 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 14.08 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 13.07 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 13.70 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 13.70 (σ = 0.86)


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 9, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> For what kind of puzzle is that notation?
> Never saw it.



Clock.


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 9, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> For what kind of puzzle is that notation?
> Never saw it.



Rubik's Clock, which is the best event.



Ronxu said:


> Clock.



IM CATCHING UP TO YOU MWAHAHA


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 9, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> IM CATCHING UP TO YOU MWAHAHA



vgj inb4 WR


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 9, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Welp I finished that AO1000, have more PBs.
> 
> Single: 5.06 UR0+ DR4+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R4- D2+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U2- R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL3- DL UL (what the ****)
> 
> ...



Good luck mate.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 9, 2014)

2x2-5x5 relay in 1:54.31, first Sub 2


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 9, 2014)

Even more PBs  4x4

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:00.86
worst time: 1:15.08

current avg5: 1:08.29 (σ = 3.38)
best avg5: 1:03.49 (σ = 2.77)

current avg12: 1:06.10 (σ = 4.34)
best avg12: 1:06.10 (σ = 4.34)

session avg: 1:06.10 (σ = 4.34)
session mean: 1:06.41

Kind of frustrating that I couldn't get even one sub 1 single, but overall I'm really surprised how well I did. Haven't practiced in a long time and last session was like 1:20 avg.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 9, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> by the way, the world record clock holder is going to be there!



Please stop with these posts. Everyone knows Evan is going to go to his own competition. There's also no real need for you to post that you're going to a competition in 10 different threads.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 9, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Welp I finished that AO1000, have more PBs.
> 
> Single: 5.06 UR0+ DR4+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R4- D2+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U2- R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL3- DL UL (what the ****)
> 
> ...



Not bad at all  good luck in getting the continental record! I'm sure you'll do a better job than me


----------



## TomTom (Oct 9, 2014)

first sub 1:00 with one hand after about 3 days of doing it, using cfop and still using my 2h algs, but oh well


----------



## mafergut (Oct 9, 2014)

3x3 non-lucky PB single. I shaved more than 4 tenths off my previous one 
Yeah, I know, it is not anywhere near WR-breaking but, anyway, I'm proud, slooooowly progressing

16.82 B2 D' F2 R' U2 D' R B D B' R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B 

(x2) // inspection
F L' B2 // cross (3/52)
(y) U2 L' U' L	// F2L pair #1 (7/52)
(y) U' L' U' L R' U' R	// F2L pair #2 (14/52)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'	// F2L pair #3 (22/52)
U L' U L U (y') R U R'	// F2L pair #4 (32/52)
U' R U R' U R U2 R'	// OLL (40/52)
U (y') R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2	// PLL (52/52)

Well, cross was quite good and also OLL & PLL were fast ones but I had no stage skips, x-crosses, magically paired up F2L pairs, etc. so I consider it a non-lucky solve.

I'm a noob in solve reconstruction so, can somebody tell me if I did it right (notation & move-count-wise, etc.)?


----------



## NewCube1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Puzzle: 3x3x3
Time: 10.456
Scramble: B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 U L B U L2 F2 D L' F R2 U 
Registered with Speedtimer


Now i have about twelve 10's and only four or five 9's. [emoji20]


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2014)

mafergut said:


> I'm a noob in solve reconstruction so, can somebody tell me if I did it right (notation & move-count-wise, etc.)?


It's right.

15 puzzle, counting 5 in an Ao5:






4.898, 63 moves, 12.862 TPS
5 1 3 12\11 6 4 15\14 13 8 7\0 9 10 2	LDRULD2RDL2ULU2RDLDRURDL2DR2ULURDL2URULDRDLU2RDRUL2DRURDLULDRUL
Should've done better for such an easy scramble...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 9, 2014)

lolwat. I've decided to film some 3x3 lately and I've managed to get 7.95, 7.99, a.d 7.97 AO5s on cam. I hadn't had a sub 8 average in quite a while before this.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&rct=j...=_7JPWr1h7wVZCEWwT5Uugw&bvm=bv.77161500,d.ZGU

1:00.579 and 1:01.709 5x5 singles!


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Not bad at all  good luck in getting the continental record! I'm sure you'll do a better job than me



Thanks! Now I just wait about a year for another comp with clock.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 10, 2014)

6.47 3x3 PB single


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 10, 2014)

New PB!

(15.70) R2 U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R U' F2 L R D' U B' D' U F'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 10, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> New PB!
> 
> (15.70) R2 U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R U' F2 L R D' U B' D' U F'



Nice!! Are you using Full OLL and PLL every solve now?


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 10, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Nice!! Are you using Full OLL and PLL every solve now?



I am using about 30 OLLs and full PLL. But I am also using yellow/white cross now.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2014)

5.09 Pyra avg100. I still don't know how to turn, how to do tips fast, or how to plan top+centers all the time.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2014)

ottozing said:


> how to plan top+centers all the time.



The **** dude it's so easy. Top+centres is like, 2-3 moves to a case most solves, and often just 4 or 5 moves for entire top+centres

Just ignore all the stickers irrelevant to top+centres and you'll have the most dank solves in no time


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 10, 2014)

New 4x4 and 5x5 PB singles, ao5s and ao12s! 

4x4 Old/ New:
single: 57.10/ 55.41
ao5: 1:06.26/ 1:02.95
ao12: 1:08.08/ 1:07.76

5x5 Old/ New:
Single: 2:31.xx/ 2:27.28
ao5: 2:57.xx/ 2:41.38
ao12: ~3:06/ 2:47.88


----------



## imvelox (Oct 10, 2014)

9.93x 15puzl avg12 PB with 8.73x avg5(not PB, but close)


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 10, 2014)

27.93 444 single
No parity


----------



## GG (Oct 10, 2014)

10.81

F D' B U L' B' L' D2 B R B2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 L F2 R2 // scramble

y x2 // inspection
D R' U y' L2 D' L D // cross [7/7] 
U R U' R' // F2L pair-1 [4/11]
U2 R' U R // F2L pair-2 [4/15]
U y L U' L' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L pair-3 [11/26]
y' U' L' U L // F2L pair-4 [4/30]
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL [10/40]
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL [14/54]

54htm/10.81s = ~5 tps

 nice.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 10, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 27.93 444 single
> No parity



Nice one! Your better than me now! You'll be getting sub 30 in comp very soon!


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sub 4 5x5! 3:40.64! It would probably be terrible to all you guys, but it's great for me!


----------



## lucascube (Oct 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-10
avg of 12: 4.480

Time List:
1. 6.929 R B L' B' U B U' L' B' 
2. 3.827 B L B' R L B U' B' 
3. 4.353 R' B L R B U R' U L' 
4. 4.608 L' R' U R' B' U L' B L 
5. 5.921 B' L' U' R L R U B 
6. 3.752 R' B L' U L' B U L U' 
7. (1.748) B U' B' U' L U B U R' 
8. 3.968 L' U' L U' B R' U R' B 
9. (10.148) L' B' L' R' B' U B R 
10. 2.286 R L U L' B' L' U R 
11. 5.652 B' U B R' B L U R 
12. 3.502 R' B' L' R B' L B U' R'

Yay! Failed to roll


----------



## GG (Oct 10, 2014)

really nice avg5. my tps is better


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 10, 2014)

lucascube said:


> -snip-



What cube?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2014)

4.99 pyra avg100. I might start doing unlimited inspection for a while just so i get get my inspection **** together.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow... 5x5 PB AO12, *1:39.67*, in a room with bad lighting, while listening to music, both of which make me slower. Was just solving for fun, not expecting to break anything. I don't even know how it happened. Without the AO12, the session average is sup 1:50, which is slow for me.
1:53.35, 1:47.13,* 1:38.90, 1:35.62, 1:32.94, 1:46.67, 1:42.68, 1:44.21, 1:37.96, 1:29.35, 1:52.94, 1:37.75, 1:36.38, 1:43.56,* 1:53.49, 1:52.61
My times went to **** right before and after the AO12. Barely managed to get sub 1:40.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Assembled a 7x7 in 22 minutes 39 seconds. Beat that! (Expecting to get utterly destroyed)


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> What cube?


Looks like Skewb.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 11, 2014)

Average of 5: 1.79
1. (1.58) R' F' U F' R2 F U2 F U 
2. 1.80 F2 R' U R F2 R2 U R' U' 
3. (2.03) U F2 U F' U F' R' F2 U' 
4. 1.82 R U F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
5. 1.75 U2 F' R U' R' F2 R' F2 U' 

first sub 2 yay

edit:

Average of 12: 2.64
1. (1.58) R' F' U F' R2 F U2 F U 
2. 1.80 F2 R' U R F2 R2 U R' U' 
3. 2.03 U F2 U F' U F' R' F2 U' 
4. 1.82 R U F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
5. 1.75 U2 F' R U' R' F2 R' F2 U' 
6. 4.12 U2 R' F U' R F2 U2 R U 
7. 3.80 F2 R F U F2 U' F R U 
8. 1.81 F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' F' U R' 
9. 1.66 U2 R2 F' R F' R F U' R' 
10. 4.04+ U' F' R' U R' U2 R F U' 
11. 3.54 R2 U F U' F2 U' R F U 
12. (4.22) F2 U F' U2 R F R2 F' U' 

epic fail


----------



## KevinG (Oct 11, 2014)

2x2:
Average of 5: 1.33

1. 1.41 R2 F R' U R2 F2 U R' U 
2. 1.59 F2 R' F R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 
3. 1.00 F' U R2 F R' U' R' U' F 
4. (3.13) R U F' U2 R2 F' R' F R' 
5. (0.94) F' R2 U F U' R U2 F2 R' 

YESS!


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 11, 2014)

After a three year hiatus I got a sub-20 average (sub-19 even) in OH which got me second place at Dutch Nationals 2014.


----------



## Artic (Oct 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> Looks like Skewb.



hey Louis. I had no idea you had posted your PLL's and other videos! I'll definitely be checking them out. I found them by accident after searching for you on youtube  You should update your sig to include your youtube channel. I think a lot more people would tune in.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2014)

Artic said:


> hey Louis. I had no idea you had posted your PLL's and other videos! I'll definitely be checking them out. I found them by accident after searching for you on youtube  You should update your sig to include your youtube channel. I think a lot more people would tune in.


Yeah, I didn't think I really needed to make a new thread for every video I made  and yeah I should probably do that, brb

_45.48, 57.00, 50.08, 56.23, 45.50, 52.32, 54.33+, 50.80, 49.69+, 51.70, *46.17, 51.89*_*, 47.03, 57.52, 50.94*

_51.27 Ao12_
*49.95 Ao5
48.36 Mo3*

All PBs.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

Full ZBLL done also full Sarah's advanced.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Full ZBLL done


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Full ZBLL done


Huge congrats. Thanks for proving that it's possible to speedsolve with full ZBLL. How about recording and posting an AO50?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Full ZBLL done also full Sarah's advanced.



Yay, gj


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Full ZBLL done also full Sarah's advanced.


how are you possible
also can you switch to ZZ pls


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Huge congrats. Thanks for proving that it's possible to speedsolve with full ZBLL. How about recording and posting an AO50?



Just did an average of twelve using full VH: 11.298. Two of the solves were OLS, but still this is surprisingly not bad. I'll try to record something later, but my camera sucks.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Just did an average of twelve using full VH: 11.298. Two of the solves were OLS, but still this is surprisingly not bad. I'll try to record something later, but my camera sucks.


OH MY GOSH FULL ZBLL


----------



## imvelox (Oct 11, 2014)

felibs 44.88 5x5 UWR single


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 11, 2014)

imvelox said:


> felibs 44.88 5x5 UWR single



WTF Go Go Go and get a WR.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 11, 2014)

imvelox said:


> felibs 44.88 5x5 UWR single



What the


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF Go Go Go and get a WR.



Feliks has the WR, I assume that's what he meant.


----------



## lucascube (Oct 11, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-11
avg of 5: 1.397

Time List:
1. (1.558) U2 R' U R' U2 F U F U 
2. (1.318) F' U' F U' F' R' F R' U2 
3. 1.375 U F U2 R' U R' U' R2 U 
4. 1.362 U F R F' R' F U' R2 U 
5. 1.455 R F R' F U2 R' F U F2

1.638 ao12 too


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Full ZBLL done also full Sarah's advanced.


Outstanding!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Feliks has the WR, I assume that's what he meant.



What I'm trying to say is that he should go get the next 5x5 WR.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What I'm trying to say is that he should go get the next 5x5 WR.



That's a weird thing to say to Mattia when he's posting about someone elses accomplishment...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Full ZBLL done also full Sarah's advanced.



Congrats! Do you have a document any where?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

16.225 OH average of 12



Rubiks560 said:


> Congrats! Do you have a document any where?



I've started one, should be done in the next few days.

Edit: 15.860 OH average 12 with a 13.511 single in which I failed.


----------



## lucascube (Oct 11, 2014)

1:24.xxx 5x5 ao12


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes! I made up a relay called the "Rami Relay" because it's composed of the three events I have gotten UWR/YTUWRs for. 2x2, skewb, 2BLD.

I got 12.901! 

Note that you must have the 2BLD cube covered by a box and leave it for the end. Also, you must use a real blindfold. I did about ~2 for 2x2, transition takes about .5, then 4.5 for skewb. Then a ~5.9 2BLD (global is ~7.5) :O


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 16.225 OH average of 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! Would you mind PMing me with it when it's done?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Sweet! Would you mind PMing me with it when it's done?


Sure, If I remember.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yes! I made up a relay called the "Rami Relay" because it's composed of the three events I have gotten UWR/YTUWRs for. 2x2, skewb, 2BLD.
> 
> I got 12.901!
> 
> Note that you must have the 2BLD cube covered by a box and leave it for the end. Also, you must use a real blindfold. I did about ~2 for 2x2, transition takes about .5, then 4.5 for skewb. Then a ~5.9 2BLD :O



What is this I don't even...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I've started one, should be done in the next few days.



Congrats on Sarah's advanced and a huge congratulations on full ZBLL. This is really inspiring. 
I can't wait to start learning. Just a bit hesitant until I achieve at least sub-15 on 3x3x3. 

When you finish your ZBLL document, if you are interested in helping, send it to me and I will add a ZBLL section in algdb.net. 
I am currently compiling a list of good ZBLL algs to put on the site as we speak but I am like only 15% done. 

Btw is anybody else having issues with these ZBLL images here


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Btw is anybody else having issues with these ZBLL images here


It seems like a pretty universal issue, it's all here.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2014)

Learned category 2 of sarah's intermediate, also 4.63 L U L' R L' U' L R L, even with a huge pause recognising which case it was.


----------



## lucascube (Oct 11, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-11
avg of 5: 1:17.589

Time List:
1. (1:20.830) B' Bw' F' R2 U2 Uw D2 Fw Lw2 L Dw F Dw' R Bw Lw Uw2 F L' Bw Dw' R U' Fw Rw2 U2 Bw Fw' F Lw D2 B Uw2 Dw' Rw' Dw Rw' U' Lw2 Uw' F U Fw F' B' Rw' F2 L Uw' Bw' Rw' L U2 L D Bw' Uw F Rw B 
2. 1:19.123 F2 Dw' F U2 Dw2 F L' Dw Fw Bw2 Lw' Rw' F' R' U' Lw R Dw' B2 U2 D2 Fw F' Lw2 D2 R2 D' Bw2 B' U' B2 Rw Uw' Rw' B2 Uw' R' Uw' B' L D2 Dw2 R Dw' Bw' F2 Rw Lw' D U' B2 L' D' L' F2 D Fw Bw2 Dw B2 
3. 1:15.631 Bw2 R' Lw' B R' F' D' U Lw' B2 U Bw' U' B' Fw' Uw Lw' F' U L' Fw Uw2 Dw Rw Uw2 Dw' U Lw' F2 Uw L' B2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 L Rw Lw' Bw Uw2 Lw' U2 Bw2 U L B Dw2 L2 Fw2 D2 F' D U2 Bw2 Lw' U' R' Uw Lw2 Fw 
4. 1:18.013 Uw2 U Rw' U Bw' Rw Lw2 U' Lw' L B U2 B Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw Bw U2 Dw' Uw B R2 Fw D2 Bw2 F Fw' Lw2 Dw Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 U' R' L2 Lw Uw' Rw2 R' Dw' L' Fw2 R F2 Bw' Fw' D F' Uw2 F B' Uw B2 Dw2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 
5. (1:09.836) Lw' B L R' Fw' F' Rw B' Rw D' Bw' Lw2 Dw' F L2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw' L2 F L D Bw2 D2 R' U R2 Rw2 F U Bw Dw' L' B' L2 Bw B2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2 Lw R' L' Bw2 Uw Rw2 L' Lw' Bw Dw L2 B' Bw' Lw Fw' Lw2 R'

PB single and average 

Edit: Rolled

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-11
avg of 5: 1:17.236

Time List:
1. 1:15.631 Bw2 R' Lw' B R' F' D' U Lw' B2 U Bw' U' B' Fw' Uw Lw' F' U L' Fw Uw2 Dw Rw Uw2 Dw' U Lw' F2 Uw L' B2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 L Rw Lw' Bw Uw2 Lw' U2 Bw2 U L B Dw2 L2 Fw2 D2 F' D U2 Bw2 Lw' U' R' Uw Lw2 Fw 
2. 1:18.013 Uw2 U Rw' U Bw' Rw Lw2 U' Lw' L B U2 B Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw Bw U2 Dw' Uw B R2 Fw D2 Bw2 F Fw' Lw2 Dw Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 U' R' L2 Lw Uw' Rw2 R' Dw' L' Fw2 R F2 Bw' Fw' D F' Uw2 F B' Uw B2 Dw2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 
3. (1:09.836) Lw' B L R' Fw' F' Rw B' Rw D' Bw' Lw2 Dw' F L2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw' L2 F L D Bw2 D2 R' U R2 Rw2 F U Bw Dw' L' B' L2 Bw B2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2 Lw R' L' Bw2 Uw Rw2 L' Lw' Bw Dw L2 B' Bw' Lw Fw' Lw2 R' 
4. (1:34.170) Bw' F2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 Fw Dw2 R Lw2 D Fw B L F' Uw' U D2 Dw' Bw' F' Uw' Bw Fw' Dw Uw' Bw' L' U2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw U' Lw Fw2 Dw L R2 F R2 Fw2 Rw F2 Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw R U2 Lw2 Bw B2 Rw' L R Bw U 
5. 1:18.063 Dw U B' D B2 U' Bw' L2 Dw U Fw2 U2 Bw' Lw2 B2 D2 L' Fw F2 L' Bw Lw Bw B2 D Bw Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw Fw U Lw' F2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 B' U' L2 Dw Uw' F Uw Bw2 R' F' Lw' F' Rw Lw' Uw2 D2 Fw Lw2 Uw' D2 Fw' U' L


----------



## mafergut (Oct 11, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> New PB!
> 
> (15.70) R2 U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R U' F2 L R D' U B' D' U F'



Was that a non-lucky solve? In that case that was great, comparing with your higher averages (50 & 100).

By the way, I watched the other day your guide to lube and sticker an AoLong and it was great content, man! I asked you in a coment about where to buy the lube and stickers but I have already ordered in the meantime from thecubicle. I got wt5 and wt3, I hope I made the right choice for my speed.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 11, 2014)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/663/events/1/rounds/2/results

You did what Keaton?


----------



## lucascube (Oct 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/663/events/1/rounds/2/results
> 
> You did what Keaton?



*Keatone

Edit: Evan Liu NAR clock single. GJ.

Edit: ANTOINE http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=660


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 11, 2014)

lucascube said:


> Edit: Evan Liu NAR clock single. GJ.


This  creeping ever closer to the WR I see...


----------



## qaz (Oct 11, 2014)

yaaay

6.76 R2 L D R' U' R U2 B' L D2 R2 F U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D2

z2 x
U2 R' U x' D' R2 U' R' //x-cross
y R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R //F2L-2/3
y U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' //F2L-4
U2 r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' U' //LL

41/6.76 = 6.07 tps


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 11, 2014)

qaz said:


> yaaay
> 
> 6.76 R2 L D R' U' R U2 B' L D2 R2 F U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D2
> 
> ...



Good job. I like that part


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 12, 2014)

Early today I did an easy XXCross for the first time ever in a speed solve and then this happened....

Reconstructed it exactly how I solved it. 
B2 R' B2 D2 L U2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 D' L2 D L' D U B2 F D2 L

x2
D2 R’ D L F R’ ..wtf R U R’ ..WTF! R’ F’ // XXXCross //11/11
U’ R’ U R y U’ R U’ R’ // F2L #4 // 8/19
U R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U R’ U’ F’ // OLL // 12/31
R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R U R U’ R U // PLL // 12/43

10.29 seconds // 4 TPS


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 12, 2014)

OMG PB Avg of 5

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-12
avg of 5: 18.205

Time List:
1. 17.957 U' D' L2 U' F2 L' B L2 F' U R' U L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 
2. 17.530 L' U' F2 D' F R2 L F2 R' U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 
3. (26.843) U' B' R F L' F U' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 
4. (17.046) B2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B L' D' B D2 R2 B' F' D2 F 
5. 19.129 D2 R B2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 D' F' R' D' B2 U' R B' U' F2

three 17 second solves!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2014)

computer cube
Best avg12: 8.055 8.694 8.238 9.303 8.160 7.795 8.520 (9.373) (7.303) 7.810 8.135 9.356 => 8.407


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 12, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/663/events/1/rounds/2/results
> 
> You did what Keaton?



It's all on video too


----------



## kcl (Oct 12, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> It's all on video too



I was just about to call you out for not recording solves, I can't wait to see this


----------



## kcl (Oct 12, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> It's all on video too



I was just about to be sad because I know you aren't normally one for recording solves. Now that I know it's on cam, I can't wait to see this


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I was just about to be sad because I know you aren't normally one for recording solves. Now that I know it's on cam, I can't wait to see this



Yeah my parents decided to film everything, not something I actively sought out. 

I'll upload tomorrow


----------



## Iggy (Oct 12, 2014)

(1:07.60), 1:11.08, 1:10.07, 1:08.67, (1:12.71) = 1:09.94 Megaminx avg5

3rd sub 1:10


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 12, 2014)

Average of 5: 7.57
1. (6.77) F' U' B L' F' U2 B D R' B' L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 R' 
2. 8.21 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 D' B R2 U' F L R2 B D2 B2 
3. 6.87 U L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B R U2 L B D' U L' F' U2 
4. (10.04) L2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L' U R' F R' F D B' U' 
5. 7.63 B D' L F' D R2 B' L2 B2 D R U2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 
lol, pb by quite far


----------



## imvelox (Oct 12, 2014)

5x5

1:02.91, 1:02.49, (1:07.74), 1:07.37, (58.76) => 1:04.26 avg5


----------



## Iggy (Oct 12, 2014)

59.20 Megaminx PB single, 3rd sub 1  CP skip


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 12, 2014)

Megaminx ao12 PB

52.33, (45.56), 51.97, 49.09, 48.18, (52.84), 50.61, 48.06, 51.82, 51.01, 46.90, 49.69 = 49.97

FINALLY SUB 50!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 12, 2014)

3x3
Avg5: 8.454
avg12: 8.79
avg50: 9.29
avg100 10.01 >.<

Getting a lot more sub 9 solves now.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Average of 50: 14.06, standard deviation: 1.08 WHY IS MY SD SO LOW


Spoiler



1. 13.34 R2 F2 B U2 F2 L2 U D' F L' F2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 
2. 12.69 B R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 R B D L' B U L2 F2 U' B R 
3. 14.08 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D F L B' L2 B' D U F D2 L 
4. 14.76 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U' B' D F' U B L D' R2 U2 L 
5. 14.06 R2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R D' F D U F' L' D U2 
6. 13.54 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B' R2 U2 R' F2 L D F2 R' U2 
7. 13.95 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R D' R' F U L D2 U2 L2 
8. 15.59 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R' F2 D B U' B' D2 L2 D U 
9. 12.76 R' U B R F2 D' R2 F' L F2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 B U2 B D2 L2 
10. 13.00 U R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 L' R' U L' U2 B D' U' L' F' 
11. 13.18 R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D U R2 B' L R F' U L2 B R2 D L R 
12. (16.97) L F U' F' R2 F' R2 B' R' B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 
13. 13.16 R' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R B' U R2 U L D F' R F2 
14. 14.65 L2 B' D' L B U' F U' L' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 
15. 13.07 D' B' R U R' U2 F' D2 R' B' R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D' L2 
16. 16.05 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 L' F' L R D U' L' B F2 U 
17. (10.61) U2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F D B U' L F2 R B F' 
18. 15.00 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D F2 D R' U2 B D L2 D F D2 F' U' 
19. 12.24 D2 F2 D2 F U2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B' D' B2 D' F' D' L R' F R' U' 
20. 14.64 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U L2 B' L R' B' L2 F2 U B L2 R' 
21. 15.94 R' D2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 B2 L B D' R F L2 U2 B D' B U 
22. 13.25 U' B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' L' F2 R2 U2 B R U2 F D2 B 
23. 14.73 R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 B' L2 B' F R2 D' U' F' L D R D' F L U2 
24. 14.08 F2 L U' B' L U' B U D B' U2 F R2 L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 
25. (11.18) D' R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 D L B2 F L2 U' R' D' R B D2 B2 
26. 13.80 D2 R U' F U R L B' R L2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U' 
27. (17.00) F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' L' D' B' R' F' U2 F D' F U L2 
28. 13.98 L B' L' B' L2 D F R B L F2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 
29. 15.68 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 F R2 U2 F' U L F2 D L' F U2 R D F 
30. 14.29 L2 B R2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D' B D' F2 L B L' B2 D' U' 
31. 12.33 U' D R2 L F' U F' B L2 U L2 U2 L2 F' B R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 
32. 13.75 B2 U L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D B' U B' R2 U' L' D2 R U 
33. 12.74 F D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' L2 B U2 L D B R F 
34. 14.91 D' U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B' D2 R D F2 L' D' B F2 L U' 
35. (12.19) F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 U' R U2 F' R F2 D2 F U R U 
36. 14.33 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L' R D' L' B' U2 R F U2 F' 
37. 12.42 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B R' D L2 B2 F L D F R2 
38. 14.65 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 R' B' L F U F D2 R2 D' B F' 
39. 15.23 L2 U L' U L' F R2 L' D' B U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F L2 B' 
40. 14.72 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B' L U' L2 D2 F' D' R' U' 
41. 15.60 B U2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R' U L2 D2 L R2 B' F2 U2 
42. 12.67 F L' B' U' D L D' R2 U2 F' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 
43. 15.08 L' B2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 R2 F' U' B L2 F' L R2 D2 U2 
44. 13.88 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F L' D' L' B R' U L' B D' 
45. 13.64 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B' U2 F L' D L' R' B2 D R2 
46. 16.50 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R F' L R2 F' D2 B2 U L2 F2 
47. 13.00 R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U F2 L R F2 L U R2 U 
48. 13.86 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 R2 D U R' B L D' U B R2 F' L' D2 
49. 13.87 U2 R2 B F L2 B R2 F U2 L2 F' U' R' U R' B2 L2 B R2 D B' 
50. (17.77) U D' F U R' B' R2 B' D R' F2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R F2


----------



## NewCube1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Avg100 PB 13.99


----------



## Username (Oct 12, 2014)

6.83 R2 U' F' D' B' D' R' L' U' B' L2 D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 B2

E: 10.08 ao100


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2014)

6. 8.48 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L D' L' F' U2 R2 U L' B D2 U'

z2
F' U R' F2 D2 F' D2
x' x U L U L' U y L U L'
L' U L d' L U L'
U L' U' L F' U' F
U' F U' F'
U2

I should probably remember that it's bad to keep your hands half a metre from the timer
also using R moves usually helps too

sig is too long for me to add this, might have to tinyurl everything


----------



## kcl (Oct 12, 2014)

Username said:


> 6.83 R2 U' F' D' B' D' R' L' U' B' L2 D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 B2
> 
> E: 10.08 ao100



Are you faster than you were before your break now?


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 12, 2014)

First sub 1 avg12 for megaminx

Average of 12: 59.70
1. 58.59 
2. 56.99 
3. 1:01.12 
4. (54.70) 
5. 56.32 
6. (1:10.19) 
7. 1:02.06 
8. 1:02.80 
9. 1:01.34 
10. 57.03 
11. 1:01.97 
12. 58.82 
First 5 solves make a 57.30 avg5


----------



## GG (Oct 12, 2014)

PB AVG 5 and 12 ON CAM! (12.55, 13.65)




Average of 5: 12.55


Spoiler



1. 12.73 F' U2 B' D2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' R' U' L' R D F D2 L2 R2 B'
2. (10.24) F R2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 R U2 R' B2 R2 B D'
3. (14.63) R' L' F' R2 U' D2 F R' L F' R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 U'
4. 12.62 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 F' R D B' F' L' B F' R2 U'
5. 12.31 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L' F' D' R' F' L' D' F2 U L




avg12 videos tend to be long, so I'm only gonna upload the avg5


----------



## Username (Oct 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Are you faster than you were before your break now?



Yeah, and have been for a while


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 12, 2014)

Megaminx almost PB avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-12
avg of 12: 52.27

Time List:
53.99, (45.73), 55.76, 53.17, 47.81, 53.44, 49.14, (58.33), 49.94, 53.89, 53.15, 52.42

I haven't broken this PB in over a year. And I don't think I've ever been this close. :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 12, 2014)

Username said:


> 6.83 R2 U' F' D' B' D' R' L' U' B' L2 D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 B2
> 
> E: 10.08 ao100



nice! i don't wanna wanna brag or something but my avg 100 is .01 better PP


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> 6. 8.48 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L D' L' F' U2 R2 U L' B D2 U'
> 
> z2
> F' U R' F2 D2 F' D2
> ...



Funny. That doesn't look like a ZZ solve. Bad TDM!!


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Funny. That doesn't look like a ZZ solve. Bad TDM!!


Sorry, I suck at ZZ too much to use it in speedsolves  I tried being method neutral between ZZ and CFOP for a session, and averaged about the same as what I usually averaged, then forgot to use it again :fp I might try to remember to do it again some time. It makes solving less boring.
E: wat, my PB Ao5 before this didn't even have a sub-7

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-12
avg of 12: 8.01

Time List:
1. 9.26 U' R' B L B' L' R U' R' 
2. 11.76 U R' L B' R L R L 
3. (12.59) L R' B U B' R U R' B' 
4. 5.53 B' R' B' U L' U L B' L' 
5. 8.89 L R U L' R' U R' U' 
6. 8.01 U' R B' U B R' L U' 
7. 11.38 U' R' U' B U R' L' B' 
8. 5.61 L' U' R' B U B U L' U 
9. 7.81 L' B R L U L' R U' R 
10. (5.09) B U B' L B' L R L U 
11. 5.72 R U L R L B' U B 
12. 6.19 U' B' L B U' L' R' U' L'

8-12 are 5.84 Ao5
10-12 are 5.67 Mo3

E2: 4.35 PB single, L' B R L R' B U R' B'
E3: 10.94 Ao100, rolling is effort and it's late, so I'll just call that PB


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 12, 2014)

yesss finally

avg of 12: 5.47

Time List:
1. 5.20 B L R U L' U' B R' U' 
2. 6.21 L B R U L' B U L U' 
3. 3.87 R' U R' B R B' U R' 
4. 6.24 U B' L B R' B U L' R' 
5. 4.58 U L' U R' B U B' R' L' 
6. (10.34) U L R U' B' L' U' B' R' 
7. 4.65 R B L' B L U' R B' 
8. 4.88 L U R' L U L' U R 
9. 5.85 R L' U L U' B' R U' L' 
10. (3.19) B' R L U L U L' R 
11. 7.63 R' B L' B U B' U' L' 
12. 5.57 R' B L B U' L B' U R'


----------



## Akash Rupela (Oct 12, 2014)

3x3 PBs 
Avg5 = 8.48 
Avg12= 9.05

5. 9.83 L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L D R' U' L U F2 D' B L'
6. 9.27 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U F2 R B' R2 D F' L' U' F2 D2 L' U'
7. 8.80 R2 D' R2 U L2 U B2 D' U' L2 U' L R2 U2 B2 L' D R' B L D'
8. 8.91 B2 D B2 D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B' D' L' F' L' F2 D F R' L' U
9. 8.35 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 U' B' L D F U L F' U2 F2 R U'
10. 7.81 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B U2 L' F D' U' F R' L' B2 D2
11. 8.30 F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 B' D' R' B' U2 B D' L U' L U'
12. 28.80 B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 L D' B2 R' D' F U' B' D L'
13. 8.82 U' F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R' U' B' D R' L' U F' R2 B2 U2
14. 9.99 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 B' U R B2 D' F R B2 D F2 U'
15. 9.77 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L' D L2 F2 L' B L' U2 F U2
16. 8.48 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 U R2 L2 D L2 B' R2 U' L' U' R' F L U2 F2


----------



## GG (Oct 12, 2014)

PB single. 9.65

B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' U R B2 D' B R' B R2 

x2 // inspection
U' R' F2 R L' B L // xcross [7/7]
U y' R U' R' U' y L U' L' // f2l-2 [8/15]
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // f2l-3 [8/23]
U L' U L // f2l-4 [4/27]
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // oll [12/39]

39htm/9.65s = 4tps

xcross ftw, before pll exec I knew it was gonna skip cp, but didn't see the epll skip.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 12, 2014)

One year ago, on this exact day, I got my first sub-40 4x4x4 single, which just happened to be a low 38 (38.25). Today, I present to you, my first sub-40 4x4x4 average, which also happens to be a low 38 (38.375):



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-12
avg of 5: 38.375

Time List:
1. 38.584 F2 U D' R' Fw B2 L' D' B2 D Uw L2 R' Rw2 D' Uw Rw L R' F2 U Fw' R D U' Fw F' Uw2 R2 D' Rw' U' B' Rw' Uw F B L' Uw' L2 
2. (58.910) L2 U' F Rw Uw2 R D2 Uw' B' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw Fw Rw2 D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 B F2 Rw Fw2 R2 L U R' Fw2 F R2 U D Uw R2 Fw2 Uw' R' U 
3. 37.763 D2 Uw' Rw2 R Uw' Rw Uw' L D' Rw L2 D' U R B Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F' B U' R D2 L' B' D' L' Rw F2 B' D2 Fw' R' B2 F' R Uw 
4. 38.777 U B' Fw D Uw2 Rw' R F Uw Rw' F2 Rw2 D' B U2 L' D2 F2 U F R2 Uw2 Rw' L2 B' Rw' L Uw2 Fw U2 F L R' F' Rw2 Fw B F' L' D 
5. (34.985) Uw L' B' U' L2 R2 F' Fw2 U2 Uw F' B' R Uw2 R' Fw' L2 D2 F' Rw2 B2 R' L' Uw' U F U Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' U' R' L2 Uw L Rw2 D2 R' B2



It was on cam, too! Unfortunately, I had major bedhead and was making a Jacob Hutnyk face for the whole 4th and 5th solve. I may upload.

Also this 40.71 avg12:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-12
avg of 12: 40.718

Time List:
1. 37.763 D2 Uw' Rw2 R Uw' Rw Uw' L D' Rw L2 D' U R B Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F' B U' R D2 L' B' D' L' Rw F2 B' D2 Fw' R' B2 F' R Uw 
2. 38.777 U B' Fw D Uw2 Rw' R F Uw Rw' F2 Rw2 D' B U2 L' D2 F2 U F R2 Uw2 Rw' L2 B' Rw' L Uw2 Fw U2 F L R' F' Rw2 Fw B F' L' D 
3. 34.985 Uw L' B' U' L2 R2 F' Fw2 U2 Uw F' B' R Uw2 R' Fw' L2 D2 F' Rw2 B2 R' L' Uw' U F U Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' U' R' L2 Uw L Rw2 D2 R' B2 
4. (53.363) Fw2 Uw U B Fw' F2 R2 L2 D2 B U D' B' L2 F U Fw F' L Rw2 D2 Fw Uw' Fw L' Uw' B2 D2 Uw' U' Fw2 Uw B2 F2 Uw Fw2 B Rw' U2 D 
5. 51.082 F' D U Uw2 R D' B' Rw' B2 R Uw2 L2 Uw2 D' R' F' Fw2 B' Uw' B2 Fw U2 R Uw2 D Rw2 F2 R2 D2 B2 Uw' U2 L2 Fw' Uw L' Rw Uw D2 Fw' 
6. 39.044 D2 F2 D' L Uw2 B Fw' R2 U L' D' Fw' D2 B' R' D B2 D' Rw' B2 Uw' L2 D U B' L' D L' Fw R2 L Uw' D' Rw' D' B' L B2 Uw R 
7. 42.771 B U2 Fw Uw Fw' L U' R U B' Fw2 U' B U2 F' L2 D' Fw Uw2 F' Rw2 F Rw Fw2 Rw2 L' D Fw2 B2 D' Uw Fw Rw2 L B' D' Uw' U2 L B' 
8. 36.773 B L2 B2 Uw' R' F2 B2 D2 Rw2 D Fw2 L' Rw2 B' L' U L Fw F2 R2 L Fw2 B L' R U Uw Rw2 Fw F' U L U2 R2 L Uw' L2 Rw' D' R' 
9. 44.068 U2 D' L U' B D Uw' B R2 D R F2 B2 L2 Rw F' Rw' U R2 Fw2 B Uw' D' Rw' L Uw' F L F Rw2 B2 R' D Rw' Uw2 U Rw' L R2 Uw' 
10. 42.253 B U2 F Fw2 L2 D2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw2 F L Rw' U D Rw' D U' R' B2 F R' F Uw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 R F U' F2 U2 B' Uw2 U' Rw' F' U R' U' 
11. 39.668 R2 F2 L2 Fw2 Rw F' Uw2 Fw' R' U D2 Rw D R Fw F2 Rw2 B' F' R2 L' Fw B' R2 Fw2 F R' Fw D2 R2 U L' Fw R2 F2 Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw B' 
12. (34.299) Uw' B' R2 Fw Rw Fw' Uw2 L Rw' F2 Fw D' Rw2 Uw Rw' L' R F' Uw U2 B Uw2 Rw2 U2 D2 Rw' Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 R' Rw Uw2 L2 F' Uw2 B' Fw' R' F



Counting 51 wth?! ugh.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 12, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-12
avg of 12: 8.86

Time List:
1. 8.58 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2 U R' U' F' D' R' D2 L' U L R 
2. (9.94) R2 D2 R D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R' U' L F R' D2 R D' R2 F R 
3. 9.52 R' B' D' B R L F' B2 D B U2 R' B2 L' D2 R U2 D2 R B2 
4. 8.90 U2 B' R2 U' R U B2 R L2 F' D' F2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 
5. 9.72 U2 L D2 R D2 B2 L2 R' D2 R' B D L2 F' L U' F2 L' U' B2 
6. 8.39 R F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L' B L R U' F L2 D U' F R 
7. 8.52 U R2 B' D' R2 U B R F2 U L' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L' B2 R' D2 
8. (7.60) L2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U' R U L U R' D2 F2 D' 
9. 9.30 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F' L R' B' R U' R2 F2 
10. 7.83 R' F2 L2 D' L F D2 L B L D2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 
11. 8.57 U2 F2 L' B2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' B' L U' R' B2 L2 R' D2 B' L' 
12. 9.24 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B U' R D2 F D2 B2 D U2 B D2


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 13, 2014)

GG said:


> PB AVG 5 and 12 ON CAM! (12.55, 13.65)*snop*
> 
> Average of 5: 12.55
> 
> ...





GG said:


> PB single. 9.65
> 
> B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' U R B2 D' B R' B R2
> 
> ...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 13, 2014)

17.27 3x3 ao100. PB by .03


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 13, 2014)

FINALLY SUB 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ONE!!!
...along with PB AO5 (11.97) and AO12 (12.97). I got some insanely easy scrambles. Anyone fast, do an AO12 with these scrambles and tell me what you get. Solves 2 and 3 were the worst two solves in the AO12, but I couldn't roll it. 

My first ever sub 10 single was 9.99. It's not like I cut it too close or anything, right?  I reconstructed that solve. It was fullstep.

A few minutes later, I got another one. 9.47, with a PLL skip. Also reconstructed that one. 



Spoiler: AO12



3x3 Best Avg of 12: 12.97
1) 12.66
R' D2 U2 L D' U2 F' U' R' L2 F2 D' R D' R' B D L2 B' R2 L2 U' R2 L D2 
2) 14.99
F' U2 R B D' R' U' R' F2 R F U' F' B' U2 B D' B R F B L2 F' D' F 
3) 16.19
B2 F' L D2 B' D2 B F' R U B L U2 L2 B2 F D R2 U B' F' R B R' U 
4) 12.23
B U2 D B U B F2 R D2 U' B' F U' L U' L D L D' R F' D2 R2 F2 D 
5) 13.51
B' F2 L2 R' B' F' U2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U D' L' U' D2 L' U2 B' D' U L B F2 
6) 12.62
R2 L U L2 F R2 L B2 F U2 D' L F D' F' L D' R2 L B2 D2 U L U2 L' 
7) 13.24
B U B' R2 F2 L F B2 D B' D U2 F R D2 B' F' U2 B' R' B' R' U2 F2 B 
8) 9.99
B2 U B L D B2 F D L D2 U B' U2 D2 L2 D B U' R2 B' U2 B' U' D' F' 
9) 14.59
D' B' R' B' U' R2 B U D F' L R2 D' L D L2 D' F2 R' F' L R' B D2 L' 
10) 13.13
F' R' U D L2 D F D' R' F2 D2 L' U2 F D B2 L' R D' B' D F2 R' L2 B' 
11) 11.70
L' U2 L2 D' R' D' U B' L D2 L' D2 U' R' F L2 D' L2 D L D' B' U2 D2 F' 
12) 11.09
D R B2 D' L' B2 R2 L' U' F' D R2 B R2 U R L2 F L2 F' U2 D B2 D' F2

PB single: 1) 9.47
U2 F2 B D F R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U B F2 U2 R L2 F2 B2 U' L' F' D'



Broke all of my 4x4 PBs except AO12. 43.76 single, 49.82 MO3, 52.32 AO5, and 57.39 AO100. PB AO12 is 54.42, from a couple days ago. 

Got a some 5x5 PBs. 1:35.71 AO5 and 1:43.75 AO100. Came close to AO12 PB, but couldn't quite manage it. Also got a 1:22.89 single, which is my second best solve ever and my best solve in almost 4 months.

Broke 6x6 PBs by a tiny bit. Barely worth mentioning since I don't practice 6x6 much at all. 5/12/100: 3:12.49/3:20.04/3:33.68.

Broke 7x7 AO12, 4:22.01, and AO100, 4:37.15.

3, 4, and 7 happened today. 5 happened yesterday, 6 happened a couple days ago.

Thanks to everyone who motivated me, inspired me, or reassured me that I was long overdue for a sub 10 solve.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm getting more and more sub-9 solves lately (These are from this morning)

7. 8.82 U D F2 D2 B2 L U' R2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U' 

1. 8.94 D2 R' L' F' U' D F2 R' F L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 13, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-13
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 11.123
worst: 24.034

mean of 3
current: 16.897 (σ = 3.82)
best: 14.617 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 5
current: 16.042 (σ = 2.28)
best: 14.067 (σ = 1.79)

avg of 12
current: 15.466 (σ = 2.51)
best: 15.466 (σ = 2.51)

Average: 15.466 (σ = 2.51)
Mean: 15.818

Time List:
1. 12.049 U' L R' B L U R' U R 
2. 11.123 U' R B U' B U L' R U' 
3. 24.034 R' L' U B' U B' U' R' 
4. 15.442 B R B U' R B' U' B 
5. 14.710 R' U' B U' L B U L 
6. 16.037 U L U' B' L' U B L U 
7. 14.816 R' B' L R L' U R' L 
8. 13.410 L U R U B' L' B U L' 
9. 17.506 U B' R' L' B' U R U 
10. 12.935 B' L' R U L' B L' U' 
11. 20.546 R' U' R' L' U' L B' R' 
12. 17.210 B' R' B R' B' U B U L'

Skewb avg of 12 Near Sub-15 (PB)+ LOTS OF SUB-15 AVG OF FIVES


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 13, 2014)

7x7 is fun! Got my first sub-5 and stuff 
Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 4:56.191
Worst Time: 5:25.810
Session Avg: 5:15.725
Session Mean: 5:13.835
Individual Times: 
5:17.760, (4:56.191), (5:25.810), 5:21.277, 5:08.140

EDIT: got PB again. 4:44.038 with PLL skip


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2014)

5. 11.85 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U' L' B' F2 D L' U L U' R2

Roux


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 13, 2014)

My second avg of 12 ever on 7x7 Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-10-13 18:29

Default session

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 4:44.038
Worst Time: 5:40.179
Session Avg: 5:17.819
Session Mean: 5:16.867
Individual Times: 
5:17.760, 4:56.191, 5:25.810, 5:21.277, 5:08.140, 5:25.311, (4:44.038), (5:40.179), 5:22.077, 5:10.459, 5:24.910, 5:26.260


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 13, 2014)

1-man Guildford Challenge in 10:37.73


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 13, 2014)

17.101 OH mean of 100. ZBLL recognition is on point, give me a few weeks and I'll think it will be comparable to COLL.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 17.101 OH mean of 100. ZBLL recognition is on point, give me a few weeks and I'll think it will be comparable to COLL.



Wow. Please go learn full tripod LL next


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Wow. Please go learn full tripod LL next



I'm still not completely satisfied with my full ZBLL list and I want to create OH algs for particularly bad cases, but I will eventually.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 13, 2014)

Sub 18 Ao100!


----------



## Vesper Sword (Oct 13, 2014)

3x3 Pbs 
10.78 ao100
9.79 ao12


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah I just absolutely destroyed my 7x7 PBs
Session average: 5:05.69
1. 5:11.25 
2. 4:50.97 
3. (4:29.96) 
4. (5:19.98) 
5. 5:14.86


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2014)

6.02 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 U2 F' L2 D B U R F2 U2 F2

Doesn't seem like the correct scramble though :/ I probably misscrambled. 

OLLskip uperm


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 13, 2014)

16.748 OH mean of 100. Rolled like 60 solves, surprisingly no other PBs, but tons of close one.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 13, 2014)

well. it took a while, but top 30 in the world for 5 6 7 8 on higames


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 13, 2014)

#246 for sum of singles, and nobody in the top 300 has a worse 3x3 rank than me (by quite a long way)


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 13, 2014)

15.529 OH Average of 12. Only took 260 solves...


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 13, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-13
avg of 5: 4.05

Time List:
1. (3.55) B R U' R' B U' R B' R' 
2. (9.71) R' B' R L U B R' L' R' L' 
3. 3.85 U B R' B L' B' R' L B 
4. 3.88 U B' R' L U B' L B L' 
5. 4.42 R L R B R' U' R' L' R'
gj me xD


----------



## giorgi (Oct 13, 2014)

*3x3* MO3 PB: 9.49, avg of 5: 10.30 and avg of 12: 11.45


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 13, 2014)

PB avg12 for 3x3
Average of 12: 9.61
1. 9.49 
2. 11.27 
3. 10.02 
4. 8.22 
5. 10.10 
6. 8.09 
7. 10.89 
8. 9.65 
9. 8.85 
10. 9.54 
11. (13.05) 
12. (7.60)


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 13, 2014)

*6.94* clock average of 50, *7.02* average of 70 (both stackmat)... was too tired to finish the ao100, going to continue the session tomorrow.
also 6.67 ao12 which is apparently stackmat PB 

if only i turned better and didn't fail in comp


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 13, 2014)

Almost beat Kennan's on cam 3x3 avg12. Instead of doing F' as my last move, I did f', which gave me a DNF on the 8.425.

What it would've been:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-13
avg of 12: 8.730

Time List:
1. 10.094 R' U R L2 F' L' D' B' D' R' D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 
2. (8.073) D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' F' D' R F' D R U' 
3. 9.102 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 F2 R U B2 U R' B' L B' F2 D 
4. 8.075 B F D2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L D B' R2 B L' U' L 
5. 9.397 F2 L2 F' L' U R' F' R' F2 U F2 L2 F' L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F 
6. 8.074 F2 R D2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 F' L' B2 R U B2 D2 F' R2 
7. 8.255 D R2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 U B2 U' R' U2 R D' B U F2 D2 U' 
8. 8.425 [should be DNF] B2 L2 U F2 D B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L' B2 F' D' U' B D' R' B' D' 
9. 8.702 D2 F2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 R D2 R' F R' U L' D U L' F2 R2 F 
10. (10.229) B2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B' R' F' D' B2 D B' U' R U' L 
11. 8.302 D2 L F2 R' F U2 R' B R2 U F D2 B' U2 F L2 F D2 R2 
12. 8.871 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U2 F U' B2 L R U L D' F' L2

4-8 would've been 8.252 avg5, too  instead the avg12 became 8.925


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 13, 2014)

8.602 3x3 PB avg5!

1. 8.474 
2. (7.135) 
3. (10.409) 
4. 8.581 
5. 8.772


----------



## Torch (Oct 14, 2014)

15.49 3x3 avg100

First PB in ages, feels great.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 14, 2014)

6. 7.85 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D R2 F L B2 D R2 F2 L U2 R2 B2

Can't reconstruct but it was fullstep and ended with a T-perm.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 14, 2014)

Ao100 PB - 16.99


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 14, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> why do you care so much? it's a freaking ao12 that I could smash now, I'm just too busy practicing other stuff.



Like clock?
_________________________________________________________

FINALLY SUB-11 AO12!!!

Got 10.93 first then rolled it to this:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-14
avg of 12: 10.72

Time List:
1. 12.14 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F R' B' R' F R D B' F' U R 
2. (8.11) U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 B' R' F' D' L' F2 L2 B2 
3. 9.93 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R B' L B2 L' D U2 L2 R 
4. 10.25 D B' D' B D R F R' F2 U L2 F2 B2 D B2 U L2 D2 
5. 11.35 F2 D B' R L2 D2 B2 R D R F2 B2 L F2 R F2 B2 R U2 B2 
6. (14.30) L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B' U' B2 L' D U R F' D2 U 
7. 10.72 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 U' L F U R' B' D2 R 
8. 10.33 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F D R F' R2 U2 B2 L B L' 
9. 11.31 L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U L B L2 F' L R2 F L B2 L' 
10. 11.77 L' B2 R2 U2 L2 R U2 L B2 D2 U B2 F R' U2 L R2 U2 B2 D' 
11. 10.25 B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 D U F2 L U' L' F' D' L F2 L 
12. 9.16 D2 L' U2 R D2 U2 B2 L D2 L' F R' D2 R F D R' B' U

2-4 = 9.43 mo3


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 14, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I'm still not completely satisfied with my full ZBLL list and I want to create OH algs for particularly bad cases, but I will eventually.



You're insane. I like you.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 14, 2014)

well that's PB

EDIT: So I rolled it.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-13
avg of 12: 8.50

Time List:
1. (7.18) B2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 U L' R2 D R' F' D' B' U L' 
2. 8.95 D' B' L2 D L' U2 F' D' R B2 D R2 B' L2 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F2 
3. 8.74 F2 L2 F2 U' F' D R2 L' D B R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 
4. 7.91 D2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' D' L' U R2 D F' L' D2 U' 
5. 8.62 R L2 D B2 R U2 B U2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 B2 
6. 8.72 R2 D B2 R' F R' F' R2 L2 B U R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 
7. 7.57 F2 B2 D F' B' L F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L 
8. 8.72 B2 L R' F2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L' F2 D' F2 L U2 B' L' B' U' B 
9. (9.02) D L D R L2 D' F L F U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 
10. 8.12 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R U' R' F' R' D2 F L R2 U2 
11. 8.80 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 U' B2 L F' D B L' B' U 
12. 8.84 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 R F' D U L' F' R D' L2 B U'


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 14, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> why do you care so much? it's a freaking ao12 that I could smash now, I'm just too busy practicing other stuff.



pls beat my avg12

also gj:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-13
avg of 12: 30.07

Time List:
1. (22.96) B2 D2 B U' D R2 D' Rw' U2 B Rw' R' L2 Uw R Rw D' F2 Uw' U' D' L' F2 Fw R L' F2 R Uw' R Fw2 B' D F2 R2 L Fw' Rw2 F' D 
2. 30.84 Uw2 Fw' B' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw L' B' Uw' U' Rw2 F2 U2 L R2 Rw B2 Uw D2 Rw2 L2 Uw U' R2 D L' R F2 Rw' Uw L B' R U Uw' L2 Fw2 U D2 
3. 28.81 Rw F2 D' F' D' Fw' Uw D' R L' B2 R' D' L' Rw2 Uw D2 R Fw' F Rw' R2 Uw F Rw D2 Fw Uw2 B Rw L U2 F L B' Fw D2 L D Uw 
4. 31.76 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Rw Fw2 U' Fw' F R2 U B2 R' Rw' L2 F' B2 U2 Fw' Uw B2 D2 L' F' Uw R2 Rw F D F' U' Uw Rw L' Fw' U F2 D' 
5. 31.19 R2 D2 Uw' Rw R' B' L R2 D2 L R Rw2 F' B2 Fw2 L Uw2 D' U2 F L F U' L' Fw U2 B Uw' R' U B2 L2 R B2 L F' Fw' U Rw Fw 
6. (33.20) D2 Uw L' Uw' L2 Rw2 R Uw Fw' D L2 Rw U2 Rw2 U Uw Fw' U B' U' Rw2 D Rw R' Uw' L2 Fw2 D' F2 Uw' B2 Rw Fw L Uw2 B2 F R' L2 D2 
7. 31.10 R' D2 Fw2 U2 L' B' L' R B2 D' Fw' R D2 Fw2 L B F' U F' Rw R' L' D' B' L2 F U' D' B' Uw' U' Fw L Rw2 D L Fw' D2 F Uw 
8. 29.45 Fw Rw D' Uw Rw2 D' Uw' B F2 Rw2 B' F2 R' F2 D R D' Fw' L' Rw2 Fw2 L' B' Fw Uw Rw Uw' U2 Rw' L' Fw2 U Uw2 Fw2 L' F' D F Fw' Rw 
9. 31.91 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw Uw2 D' U F Uw2 R2 Fw Rw' R Fw B2 R2 F Rw2 F2 D B' F' Uw2 D2 R2 D Fw B2 Rw2 L2 D' F' Uw' R' L2 Uw2 R2 U' R' Fw 
10. 32.28 L R' D2 Uw2 L' D' Fw R' D L' U' B' U Fw D Uw2 U2 Rw' R2 F' U' L' Uw' Rw' U Rw L2 D' Uw2 L2 Uw L F' Rw U' D' B2 Fw' U' F' 
11. 27.92 Fw F Uw' Rw' D' Rw U2 B' R' U' R2 F B R' F2 Fw2 B2 D Fw F2 D R' F2 L' B Uw B2 Fw U R' L Fw2 Rw R' D2 B' L2 Rw Fw U' 
12. 25.42 U2 R2 L' Rw Uw2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw B Uw' B2 Uw' Fw R' L' D Fw Uw B2 Rw' L B2 Rw L' R U2 D F' U' R2 Rw2 L Uw B2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 R2


----------



## MM99 (Oct 14, 2014)

17.66 ao 100 just keep getting better!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 14, 2014)

PB ao5 just went from 14.54 to 13.95. Also PB ao12 by a bit. No skips, but the 12's must have been pretty easy.

Average of 12: 15.44


Spoiler



1. 17.26 B' U' D2 L B2 U F R2 U F2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' R2 B' 
2. 17.49 F' R U2 L' D R' D F2 D2 R2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R D2 
3. 14.46 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' U' B2 R F R2 B2 L2 F' R2 U' B R2 
4. 17.82 B2 R' U2 L' R2 B2 F2 D2 R B2 U R B F2 D L' U' B D2 R' 
*5. 13.79 L2 F' R2 B L2 F D2 B D2 F2 L2 R' F' D' U B2 L' U2 L' R2 B 
6. 12.27 U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' B U L' R2 B L' R B' R2 
7. 17.72 R2 B R2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 R' B' D' F L' B R' D2 F2 D' 
8. 15.14 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 B D F2 R F2 U' F2 D' B2 
9. 12.91 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' R2 B' U' L F R D' B' D2 *
10. (20.39) R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R B2 R' B2 R B' F' D' F D R D' U' R' 
11. (12.23) U2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 U' B L R' B' F R U L2 
12. 15.52 D2 B U2 B2 D' B' R' D F2 L U2 L U2 D2 B2 L U2 L U2



16.91 ao100 PB too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 14, 2014)

14.818 OH average of 5
Edit: 14.458. 3 2GLLs

Edit: 10.466 OH single, 2GLL. Seriously, if you are at all interested in OH learn full 2GLL, it's pretty awesome.

Holy ****... 13.050 Average of 5.

16.484, 12.718, 13.551, 12.881, 12.365 = 13.050

Also, 14.887 Average of 12

Yeah... This just happened
9.202 D2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B' D2 U R2 F U2 R2 B

y U M' U2 r' D' // XXcross 
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R // F2L 3 & 4
U' R U R' U' R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U' R U' R' // PLL

And if I just found this. 

y U M' U2 r' D'
U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R
U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2
25 Moves...

16.162 Mean of 100


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 14, 2014)

6x6 

2:00.40, 1:54.93, 1:58.66 = 1:58.00 mo3

first sub 2 mean and better than my previous PB single


----------



## imvelox (Oct 14, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 6x6
> 
> 2:00.40, 1:54.93, 1:58.66 = 1:58.00 mo3
> 
> first sub 2 mean and better than my previous PB single


:/

gj but please don't get ER


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 14, 2014)

imvelox said:


> :/
> 
> gj but please don't get ER



Thanks! my goal for the next competition is a sub 2:10 mean so the ER should be safe for now


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 14, 2014)

12.73 OH avg12

Practice _BEFORE_ your competitions.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 14, 2014)

650 OH solve in two days.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 14, 2014)

7.02 clock stackmat ao100
so close ._.

neat single
102. 4.86 UR1- DR4+ DL3- UL2- U1+ R4- D1- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL2- UR DL


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 14, 2014)

Ugh, 46.11 mega single LL at 33, should of been so much better but I messed up a u perm and had to redo part of the LL. Still 3rd best time I think.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 14, 2014)

1st in the World for sum of ranks average, 2nd for single:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 1st in the World for sum of ranks average, 2nd for single:
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average



Yay!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 1st in the World for sum of ranks average, 2nd for single:
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average



That's pretty awesome, FMC and 5x5 are the main reasons you aren't first on single.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Absolutely smashed my 3x3 records. 

mean of 3
best: 13.916 (σ = 1.29)

avg of 5
best: 14.114 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 12
best: 15.551 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 50
best: 16.410 (σ = 1.40)

avg of 100
best: 16.907 (σ = 1.57)


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 15, 2014)

Pyraminx: 
Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-14
avg of 1000: 4.58
http://pastebin.com/83iHzx4p


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-10-15 09:37

Default session

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 4:36.806
Worst Time: 4:59.205
Session Avg: 4:48.055
Session Mean: 4:48.035
Individual Times: 
4:50.971, (4:59.205), 4:44.237, 4:48.957, (4:36.806)

Sub-5!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 1st in the World for sum of ranks average, 2nd for single:
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average



Wow. Congratulations Antoine!


Was able to reconstruct this one.

7. 8.24 U B2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F D' U R'

y 
U2 R' U' R' F U L // Cross [7/7]
U' R' U' R // F2L1 [4/11]
y U L U' L' // F2L2 [4/15]
U' L' U L R' U R // F2L3 [7/22]
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L4 [8/30]
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL [14/44]
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // PLL [8/52]

6.31 TPS I think


----------



## Cale S (Oct 15, 2014)

square-1
44.85 avg100
44.20 avg50
42.53 avg25
40.36 avg12
36.95 avg5
23.16 single


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-14
avg of 100: 44.85

Time List:
1. 38.56 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -1) 
2. 38.20 (3, -4)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4) 
3. 37.81 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
4. 50.99 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
5. 45.39 (-3, 2)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -4) 
6. 53.54 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
7. 38.76 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
8. 31.27 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
9. 51.84+ (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, -2)/ 
10. 51.48 (-5, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0) 
11. 51.92+ (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
12. 38.59 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, -2)/(1, -4)/ 
13. 46.95 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
14. 48.80 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4) 
15. 46.44 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
16. 37.33 (4, -3)/(2, 5)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
17. 38.95 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 6)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
18. 59.13 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -3)/ 
19. 38.22 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-5, 0) 
20. 37.27 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
21. 44.42 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
22. 56.99 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(4, 0) 
23. 43.87 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5) 
24. 41.50 (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
25. 32.36 (3, -1)/(4, 1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
26. (1:34.77) (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0) 
27. (1:03.44) (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1) 
28. 36.05 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -4) 
29. 50.15 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
30. 34.95 (3, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(4, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0) 
31. 50.36 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, -4) 
32. 52.39 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
33. 50.32 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
34. 37.82 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
35. 44.80 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0) 
36. 41.14 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
37. 47.09 (-2, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -2) 
38. 37.43 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0) 
39. 54.71 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
40. 44.44 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
41. 44.92 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(4, -3)/ 
42. (27.19) (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
43. (29.25) (1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
44. 37.44 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0) 
45. (1:12.03) (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -5)/(5, -4)/ 
46. 39.79 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2) 
47. 37.83 (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0) 
48. 44.57 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -4)/(-2, -2) 
49. 33.24 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
50. (1:46.32) (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0) 
51. (29.15) (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -1) 
52. 44.38 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, -2) 
53. 54.18 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, -4)/(6, 0) 
54. 47.75 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
55. 54.75 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3) 
56. 49.98 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5) 
57. 46.73 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -4)/ 
58. 34.10 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/ 
59. 52.41 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
60. 39.32 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(1, -2)/(4, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
61. 35.33 (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 6)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3) 
62. 47.69 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -3) 
63. 56.74 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
64. 40.82 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5) 
65. 32.05 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0) 
66. 50.07 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, -2) 
67. 36.53 (-3, 2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
68. 55.22 (-2, 3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4) 
69. 51.16 (3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-1, -4) 
70. 43.04 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, -4) 
71. 35.70 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -4) 
72. 54.45 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0) 
73. 51.96 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -2) 
74. 52.45 (3, 2)/(-3, 3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
75. 49.75 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
76. 38.46 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
77. 1:01.50 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, -2)/(0, -2) 
78. 34.36 (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
79. 46.71 (-2, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(5, -2) 
80. 55.19 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(5, 0)/ 
81. 49.94 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
82. 49.19 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0) 
83. 35.78 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(4, -5)/(-2, -1)/(0, -3)/ 
84. 1:01.32 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -3) 
85. 34.03 (-3, 2)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(6, -5)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
86. 36.16 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0) 
87. 40.66 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
88. (23.16) (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(4, -4)/(-1, -2) 
89. 41.90 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1) 
90. 49.64 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5) 
91. 40.56 (4, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2) 
92. 42.12 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0) 
93. 56.70 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3) 
94. 47.95 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-2, -2) 
95. 50.48 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
96. 31.23 (-3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
97. 54.77 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/ 
98. (1:10.41) (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
99. 41.73 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -5) 
100. (26.96) (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)


I'm going to start keeping track of average pb's for everything now


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 15, 2014)

Roux PB ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-14
avg of 12: 15.56

Time List:
1. 13.26 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 L' D' U F2 R' U' R F' U' B' D' 
2. 18.05 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 U R D' F2 D' U2 R' D2 L2 F U' 
3. (20.00) F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 D F R' U2 B2 R2 F' L' U' B2 
4. 17.33 L B2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R F' U F L' B F U L2 D B' 
5. 14.56 D2 L U F' B' L' F D R2 B D2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' L2 
6. 14.22 B D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 F R2 D U' B' D' R' D' B' D' F L 
7. 16.79 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B' L D2 B' U' L' D L' R B' R 
8. 14.67 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 L F2 L' U B U L2 R' U' B' L' B2 U 
9. 15.72 U2 R2 B2 L' R' F2 D2 R2 U F U R D L2 D' F' L F 
10. 14.05 D2 B R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' D' B' D B2 R U2 F' L F R 
11. (13.26) U L U D' L F2 L2 B' U R U' F2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 
12. 16.98 L F R' U R' D L' F2 B R2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 15, 2014)

YES!






Sub-1.5 N perm!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 15, 2014)

5x5 

(58.77), 1:03.00, (1:07.85), 1:01.70, 1:05.83 = 1:03.51 ao5 PB and my first sub 1 single


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



fixed


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Average of 5: 12.70
1. 13.29 
2. (14.74) 
3. (10.95) 
4. 12.63 
5. 12.18

EDIT:
Average of 12: 13.09
1. 13.93 D F2 R' L' D B2 R' D' F' U' R2 L2 D L2 U R2 U F2 D' 
2. (10.72) U R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R' F' D2 B' L' F U' L D2 
3. 12.65 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L U' R' D2 B U L D U2 F' 
4. 12.55 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F U L B F D' R D2 L2 F' 
5. 13.10 L B U2 L2 D' B2 R' U' D2 R D2 B D2 F B2 U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 
6. 15.40 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L D' F' R2 U R' B2 U R U2 
7. 13.56 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F D2 L U R F' R D' U2 B U R 
8. 10.80 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F' D U R' U2 F D2 B' L' U' 
9. (16.11) R2 U F2 U B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R D F' D F D' B2 U' B2 F' 
10. 12.09 F R2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' F2 R B' F' R2 D2 U L' B 
11. 14.01 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L' B' U2 B L' F U' B' D' U' R 
12. 12.80 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F R' B2 R U F2 D L2 F2

EDIT: 
Average of 50: 14.10
look at how it just gets worse and worse toward the end


Spoiler



1. 14.09 B2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B R F' D U L2 R B' D2 R 
2. 11.22 U2 F' B' D' F' B R' B D F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D 
3. 11.62 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 R' D2 R' U' B R D R' U' L' 
4. 14.15 D R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' L' B D' U2 B2 U' L' D R2 
5. 13.67 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 R' D' R2 D' L R' U2 F U' F2 
6. 14.57 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R' F' U' L' F2 L2 R' U' 
7. 14.17 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R' D F' L R2 B2 D B F' R2 U 
8. 14.37 L F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L' F' R D2 U' R' F' L2 
9. 13.93 D F2 R' L' D B2 R' D' F' U' R2 L2 D L2 U R2 U F2 D' 
10. (10.72) U R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R' F' D2 B' L' F U' L D2 
11. 12.65 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L U' R' D2 B U L D U2 F' 
12. 12.55 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F U L B F D' R D2 L2 F' 
13. 13.10 L B U2 L2 D' B2 R' U' D2 R D2 B D2 F B2 U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 
14. 15.40 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L D' F' R2 U R' B2 U R U2 
15. 13.56 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F D2 L U R F' R D' U2 B U R 
16. (10.80) R2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F' D U R' U2 F D2 B' L' U' 
17. 16.11 R2 U F2 U B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R D F' D F D' B2 U' B2 F' 
18. 12.09 F R2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' F2 R B' F' R2 D2 U L' B 
19. 14.01 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L' B' U2 B L' F U' B' D' U' R 
20. 12.80 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F R' B2 R U F2 D L2 F2 
21. 14.89 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F L2 R D' U B L' D' 
22. 15.38 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 B' R B' F R B' L D' F' U B' 
23. 14.36 D2 B D' F B L' F R' D B2 R B2 L B2 R U2 D2 R' L 
24. 14.27 D2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R' B U B L D' L2 U' R F' 
25. 15.27 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B' R2 U B2 D' R D' U' L F' 
26. 13.41 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 R B U L' F D' U F R U2 R' 
27. (10.39) R2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 L U B' U' F2 U F L' R D' 
28. (18.31) B2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 L F2 R F R2 U L D F U R F' 
29. 14.86 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 F R2 U' R F' L2 B' F L B 
30. (18.18) B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 D B2 D' R U2 R2 U' 
31. 15.77 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D U L2 U' B2 U2 F' U' L R B D2 L F' U2 B' 
32. 13.87 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R' F' L R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L 
33. 14.10 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D L B U2 L2 R2 B D' B' F2 
34. 12.99 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F' L2 B D' U R' B2 U' F2 R' 
35. 12.32 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 L' R' U' B R2 F' U2 R' F2 R 
36. 16.64 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B F2 U' L U' L' R F D' U 
37. 12.15 U' R F B R F' L' D F L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U D2 L2 U2 
38. 15.18 F2 L D R B' R' F D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 R 
39. (17.86) B' U R2 L' F' L2 D' F2 U B' U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 
40. 14.55 U L F' B U' F' U' L F2 R F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' 
41. 14.03 D2 F2 R U2 L' F2 L B2 L' F' U2 R D F' L B2 D' F 
42. 16.61 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L' D B D F2 U2 R2 U2 L 
43. 16.57 U2 B2 L R B2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 D' U' B2 R U F' L B' D' U 
44. 14.74 L2 R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U F U R' D2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 L' 
45. 13.34 B L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' B' R2 B D' F U' L F' D' 
46. 15.56 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F' L' F2 D2 L2 F R' U' R2 D 
47. 14.87 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R' B F2 D L2 U2 B' R2 D' U2 
48. 13.79 L2 B' R2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 F D F L' B' U' R' U R U2 L 
49. 13.77 B2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 F R' F U' R2 F2 D' R F' R 
50. 13.12 R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 F D2 U' R U' L' B2 D' R2 U' B' R2


----------



## Randomno (Oct 15, 2014)

YESSHHH! I had a pretty good F2L and was thinking "19 secs? Would be funny if I got a PLL skip, would probably be my new PB." Then I got a PLL skip.

22.277.

Time for a PB table I guess...


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2014)

Best average of 5: 49.47
9-13 - 50.52 (55.71) 48.06 49.82 (47.32)

I hadn't practised 4x4 for a while, so this was in the same Ao12 as a 1:41.34 and a 1:18.75...

E: 43.17 single


----------



## Randomno (Oct 15, 2014)

*3x3*
Single: 22.277
Average of 5: 31.156
Average of 12: 32.84
Average of 50: 34.017
Average of 100: 34.680

*2x2*
Single: 5.633
Average: -

Uhhhhh... those are the only events I'm good enough at to time myself. :/


----------



## imvelox (Oct 15, 2014)

7x7 2:42.28 mo3

2:39.54, 2:41.49, 2:46.42

Didn't expect to get those times at 21:40 lel


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 16, 2014)

Yasss

*57.768 OP 4x4 single!!!! *second sub-1, and the other was a 59 and NP!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 16, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-15
avg of 12: 7.68

Time List:
1. (6.70) R2 U' B' R' B2 U2 D' F' U R2 B2 R2 L B2 R U2 D2 L U2 B2 
2. 8.05 R2 B2 U2 F L2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' R D2 F2 L' D2 B L2 U2 F 
3. 8.07 R2 D' B' D2 R B2 U B2 U2 B R2 L B2 D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 
4. 8.06 B2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B D2 F' D2 B L B2 F U B2 L' D2 F D R2 
5. 7.17 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 D R' B L' B2 R2 D2 R D B' F' 
6. 8.74 B F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F L B2 F R U2 L' F' D L' U' 
7. 8.17 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F' U2 L B' R U R' U2 F2 L 
8. 6.94 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L U2 F D' R' B2 L F' D 
9. 7.20 U' B' R2 L' F2 U R' D' R' F' L U2 D2 R D2 R B2 D2 R' B2 L 
10. (9.08) B2 F2 U2 L D2 L' B2 F2 L R2 D R2 D B' L' F D2 U' L2 F 
11. 7.47 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' D' R2 B D2 L2 D R' U' L B2 
12. 6.97 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 F' U B' U' F2 L' D U' F D R'

not too shabby


----------



## Artic (Oct 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-15
> avg of 12: 7.68
> 
> Time List:
> ...



We need more ao12 vids on your youtube channel. I love watching your solves!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 16, 2014)

Artic said:


> We need more ao12 vids on your youtube channel. I love watching your solves!



That and I need you fast people to make videos so I can steal all your finger tricks, algs, and F2L building skills.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 16, 2014)

11.17 B' L2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' L' D' L2 U' L' R D2 R D' R 

Despite my PB being 9.50, I believe this is my 3rd fastest solve. I "forced" a LL skip (I sledged the last pair).

Can someone try to find my solution please? All I know:
Cross was z2 y' R2 D F' D and last pair was inserted with a sledge, with a LL skip U2 AUF. Yeah it's not much to go off sorry.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

New 5x5 PBs!
Old / New
Single: 2:27.28 / 2:20.97 Man this was a great solve, I believe that the centers were sub 40, and the edge pairing was like ridiculously easy. Official scramble too, so that is awesome! If it weren't for parity, it would be like sub 2:15
ao5: 2:41.38 / 2:37.98


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 16, 2014)

Artic said:


> We need more ao12 vids on your youtube channel. I love watching your solves!





Lazy Einstein said:


> That and I need you fast people to make videos so I can steal all your finger tricks, algs, and F2L building skills.


haha, thanks. I might try or get something good on cam soon.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 16, 2014)

Did my first OH ao100 and obviously broke all my PBs. 1/5/12/100
33.26/47.48/49.17/53.61


----------



## ottozing (Oct 16, 2014)

5x5 - 1:15.695 avg12


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 16, 2014)

After not breaking it in probably 100+ solves, I broke my 7x7 single PB twice in a row. 4:03.79, 4:02.49. The last one could've been sub 4 if I hadn't had a pause near the end. Since it's my two best solves ever consecutively, I should've gotten a PB MO3, but I didn't. The solves before and after it were both sup 4:30. I actually came closer to an AO12 PB than I came to MO3 or AO5.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 16, 2014)

1:05.61 5x5 ao12 PB


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2014)

2x2 PB

0.73 F2 U2 R U2 F R' U' R' U' 

First sub 1 lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 2x2 PB
> 
> 0.73 F2 U2 R U2 F R' U' R' U'
> 
> First sub 1 lol



I find that really surprising, you must not practice 2x2 much.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 16, 2014)

2.948 2x2 mean of 100


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 16, 2014)

The aolong V2 just found itself a new user.

Average of 12: 12.67
1. (11.03) F' U' L U B D' F' R2 B' R2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 
2. 13.07 R' B' D2 R2 F' L' B L' D' R' F2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 
3. 12.93 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 B D' U B' R' F' R2 F2 R' F' 
4. 11.48 L2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R D' L' R2 D' B F R' 
5. (15.04) U L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 R U' B L' U' R U2 R F2 U' 
6. 13.63 L2 B R2 L' B R F' U' L' F2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B' 
7. 11.51 L2 D2 R2 F R2 F D2 F' D2 L U F2 R2 B' L' D L2 U F 
8. 12.62 B' L2 D2 U2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 B' L' B' L U' L' D2 F2 L U2 F 
9. 13.17 D' B2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 U' B2 U L' D L2 D L2 R' F L2 U2 
10. 14.17 F2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U L' B2 D F U2 L U 
11. 11.11 U L2 F' U R' D2 R' B2 L U' R2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 F2 B D2 
12. 12.98 B' L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 R' F D F2 L R' F2 D F2 R'

Guess what? I broke all my PBs except single
Average of 50: 13.64


Spoiler



1. 14.73 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 D U R' D B L R2 U' B2 R' F D L 
2. 13.69 R2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B' L' U2 F' R' B2 L2 D' U' 
3. 13.57 B2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R D R D2 U2 B L B' F U' B' 
4. 13.62 U' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L F2 L F L2 F' D U' L B 
5. (11.03) F' U' L U B D' F' R2 B' R2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 
6. 13.07 R' B' D2 R2 F' L' B L' D' R' F2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 
7. 12.93 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 B D' U B' R' F' R2 F2 R' F' 
8. 11.48 L2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R D' L' R2 D' B F R' 
9. 15.04 U L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 R U' B L' U' R U2 R F2 U' 
10. 13.63 L2 B R2 L' B R F' U' L' F2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B' 
11. 11.51 L2 D2 R2 F R2 F D2 F' D2 L U F2 R2 B' L' D L2 U F 
12. 12.62 B' L2 D2 U2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 B' L' B' L U' L' D2 F2 L U2 F 
13. 13.17 D' B2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 U' B2 U L' D L2 D L2 R' F L2 U2 
14. 14.17 F2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U L' B2 D F U2 L U 
15. (11.11) U L2 F' U R' D2 R' B2 L U' R2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 F2 B D2 
16. 12.98 B' L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 R' F D F2 L R' F2 D F2 R' 
17. 11.46 D B2 R2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U R' D B' D2 R' U' L R2 B U2 L' 
18. (17.29) F R2 D2 U2 F R2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 L B F2 U B L2 R D U F' 
19. 13.67 R2 B' F2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' B2 U B' D F2 L' B' U 
20. 11.59 U' F2 B2 L' F D' B' R F2 R' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 
21. 15.54 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R' D R B U' L' B' U2 F' R' 
22. 12.09 B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F L U L D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 
23. 16.00 U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 F R2 B R' B2 D B2 L' B D' R U 
24. (10.37) B' R2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 B D2 L2 F D' B' U' L' R2 B U2 B2 F' D 
25. 12.98 R' U' R' L2 F2 L' D F U2 R L' D2 L U2 B2 U2 L F2 
26. 11.49 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B L D' R' U' L' D B' L2 U' 
27. 13.93 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F' U F R' U2 B L' R D' L' D2 
28. 14.61 F U L' D F' R2 L2 D' L' B2 L2 D2 F2 B' D2 F L2 D2 R2 L2 
29. 14.58 U' F2 R B U2 R2 D' B U F' B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R' F2 
30. 14.02 D2 F2 L2 D U' L2 D F2 L2 U F' L' U' R' F2 U R' F U F2 
31. 15.79 B R F B2 R' F' B' L2 U' R2 F2 B L2 D2 B U2 B R2 U2 R2 
32. 14.56 U2 B2 R U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R U B R U F' R2 D' F L B U2 
33. (16.58) F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 F' R U' B L' D' F U' R' U' R2 
34. 15.10 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 D' L' U' B2 L U R' B' F D' U2 R2 
35. 14.87 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F2 L2 B' L D U2 B D B2 D' R' F2 D' 
36. 12.32 U' R2 D U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' U F' U B D2 U' R D' B R2 
37. 13.24 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D F2 L R' F' D2 U L2 R' D' R2 B 
38. (17.19) R2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B U L' U2 R2 B' D B2 L' B2 
39. 15.74 F2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R' B U2 R2 B2 U' L 
40. 13.23 F L2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B D2 B2 L' D' B2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 R2 
41. 16.23 U' R2 B' D B2 R2 B D' R U F2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' F2 
42. 13.24 D2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 R' F2 L2 R2 D L' B' U' F2 U2 F' R' D F 
43. 13.45 B' L2 F' L B2 U L' D' F2 L D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 U2 D2 B' 
44. 14.92 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' F' R2 U R D' F' D2 L U2 
45. 13.76 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 U' R D2 F2 R D B' L B' 
46. 13.42 D' R2 D2 U F2 D B2 F2 U F2 L2 B' R F U' B F U2 L2 B U' 
47. 13.21 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 R U2 L2 F' L B' U L2 R' D' 
48. 11.23 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U' L F2 U B' D F' L B' F2 R' U2 
49. 13.50 F R2 U D2 L D B' D' F' U2 D2 F' U2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 
50. 13.97 B L2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 R' D F D2 U' L' F' D' B L2



EDIT: The aochuang is badass too
Session average: 2:01.41
1. (1:48.89) 
2. 2:06.50 
3. 1:50.92 
4. (2:08.25) 
5. 2:06.82


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 16, 2014)

first sub8 solves since months!!!! and 3 in one session! hply cow.

7.91 - F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F' B2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' R2
7.60 (PB) - F' D' F2 B D B D' R' U' R2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 B'
and 9 solves later:

6.93

B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 R B D' B L B D2 U' B' R2 U
y x2

U D B' D2 R U2 R //XEOLine (7/7)
U L' U L U R U R' // RHB (8/15)
U2 L U' L' U L2 U'L' // LHB (8/23)
U R U2 R' U' R U R'U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' //2GLL (17/40)

5,77 TPS

i didnt manage to reconstruct the other 2


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 16, 2014)

7.37 Skewb Ao100, Sarah advanced is fun, still have the worst pi + Uperm Reco/Recall though

Huge Shoutout to Kennan's videos


----------



## GG (Oct 16, 2014)

sub16 singles with both zz and petrus


----------



## imvelox (Oct 16, 2014)

5.40 F2 U' R2 U B D2 L2 F2 L D2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F' B2 R2

XXcross + pll skip wtf 

z' x' U F Rw2 x F' //XXcross
z' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' y U' L' U L //F2L-3
y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L //F2L-4
U2 (R' U' R' F R F' U R) U2 //LL

http://goo.gl/VAubE5 animated reconstruction

watwatwat subWR


----------



## EMI (Oct 16, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 5.40 F2 U' R2 U B D2 L2 F2 L D2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F' B2 R2
> 
> XXcross + pll skip wtf
> 
> ...



3 Moves 2x2x3 wat


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 16, 2014)

4x4:

54.10 single PB and 58.06 avg5 PB Finally!


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pyraminx
1-flip is finally paying off, and I actually hit one of my monthly goals :3

*4.62 ao5, 5.42 ao12, 6.08 ao50, 6.46 ao100*

Average of 5: 4.62
1. 4.78 U' R' B L' B U R' L b' u' 
2. 4.94 R U L R' L B' R B l' b u 
3. (6.31) U' R U' B R' B R' B' l r b 
4. (3.43) U' L R B' R' L R U r b' 
5. 4.14 R L' R' U' R U R' L l u


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 16, 2014)

6.72 NL single, finally a NL sub-7!

Scramble: B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' U L' D2 F2 U F L2 U2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 16, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 5.40 F2 U' R2 U B D2 L2 F2 L D2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F' B2 R2
> 
> XXcross + pll skip wtf
> 
> ...



F2L3....


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 16, 2014)

Second sub-15 av.12 - 14:90

My first sub-15 average was so lucky I didn't think I'd get one anytime soon


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2014)

2:04.83 2x2x2-5x5x5 relay.

(And 2:14.21 avg5, 2:17.37 avg12)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> F2L3....



ikr


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 17, 2014)

Almost sub 9 at clock, I guess that's kinda good.


----------



## qaz (Oct 17, 2014)

5.02 clock pb single on cam...


----------



## imvelox (Oct 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> F2L3....


Lel i know, but at least i got pll skip with that(usually i do the normal alg)


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 17, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-17
avg of 5: 41.69

Time List:
1. 44.97 Fw' U Uw2 Fw2 L2 R U Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F R2 F2 L2 Uw Rw2 L' R2 U' Fw' Rw' R Uw' R' Uw' L' B' R F2 Uw2 Fw R' Fw2 R' Fw U R' 
2. (48.85) D Uw' U' Fw2 B2 D' B' R' D F R L Uw' Fw' B2 Rw Fw' Uw Rw2 R L2 B R2 Fw R2 L' F D2 F' Rw Uw2 Fw' F U2 L2 Fw B Rw2 R2 F 
3. 40.23 Fw' F2 U Rw' R U Uw F D F U2 Uw' L U' Fw' F Uw2 D F2 U2 Fw U2 B2 R' Rw U' F R' U Rw' Fw2 L' D' Uw' F D F2 Fw D Rw' 
4. (35.43) L2 Fw' F Uw B2 D' B' R2 U' L' R Uw D' U' R Uw2 L2 Rw' U B Fw2 Uw U F Rw2 L B Rw L2 Fw' Rw' B2 F U' F' D2 Fw Rw2 Fw U2 
5. 39.87 B2 Rw2 L' Fw Uw' F' Uw Rw Uw' B2 F Fw R U Fw U2 Uw2 L2 B' D' Rw2 U B U Uw' B L2 Rw2 F D2 R' Rw2 U F R2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 D2

next solve was a 50 and then a 40.43 DNF, because I had adjacent PLL parity and thought it was a PLL skip..........


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 17, 2014)

Wat big cube PBs up the wazoo

5:50 7x7 single, I've done like 10 7x7 solves in the past month, previous best was 6:43
6:42 Ao5
sub 7 Ao12

1:54 5x5 single
2:04 ao5
2:10.xx Ao12
2:21 Ao100


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 17, 2014)

Whoa there... 5 sec Skewb

12. 5.317 R B L R L B' R' L'

18/10/2014 Edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 8.699
worst: 25.144

mean of 3
current: 13.266 (σ = 3.84)
best: 9.684 (σ = 1.40)

avg of 5
current: 14.096 (σ = 2.96)
best: *10.956 *(σ = 1.74)

avg of 12
current: 14.220 (σ = 3.87)
best: *14.220* (σ = 3.87)

Average: 14.220 (σ = 3.87)
Mean: 14.670

Time List:
1. 14.170 L R B' U' B L' R' U 
2. 25.144 B' U B' L' U R B' U 
3. 20.904 U' R U R B' R L' R L 
4. 9.073 B' R B' U' R B' R' U' 
5. 8.699 R' B' R' L B U' B L' R' 
6. 11.281 L R' L' B L B U B L' 
7. 16.228 L U R' U L' B L R' 
8. 12.514 U' B' U' L B R L' B' 
9. 18.235 B U' R B' U R L' U' L 
10. 12.267 U' R' B' R U L' R' B' R 
11. 10.023 R' U L B R B' U' B R 
12. 17.507 R' B' L' B' L B' R B R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sub-2 ao12 on 5x5 yay
Session average: 1:53.52
1. 1:52.93 
2. 1:51.24 
3. 2:01.92 
4. 1:48.86 
5. (2:04.73) 
6. 1:56.19 
7. 1:53.82 
8. 1:52.43 
9. 1:46.28 
10. (1:43.56) 
11. 1:58.90 
12. 1:52.58


----------



## GG (Oct 17, 2014)

17.62, 17.63, 23.83, 20.66, 20.11 
First sub20 avg5 w/ zz.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 17, 2014)

First time solved of 4x4, and I think I know why.

6:49.606.

Cos milliseconds matter in a seven minute solve.


----------



## qaz (Oct 17, 2014)

yay

4.99 (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (0, 5) / (0, 5) / (4) / (-1) / (-4) / (-5) / (-5) / (2) / dUdU


----------



## lucascube (Oct 17, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-17
avg of 5: 7.099

Time List:
1. (6.279) B2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R' B' R2 F2 L D U R' U' F2 
2. 6.891 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 R U2 R B' L2 D L R' 
3. 7.719 D' F' B' U2 L' B2 L2 B2 D B2 R' U2 L' D2 L B2 L B2 U2 
4. (10.058) U B' L2 U' L' F' D' F2 D' R F2 D2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 
5. 6.688 D' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R U' B2 L B' D' L2 B R' F

Ugh. 7.71 had a 1-2 second j-perm.

4. (6.280) B2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 F R' B2 R' F2 

Ouch. I could have forced a pll skip, but instead I got an e-perm .


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 17, 2014)

I discovered that I'm lazy. It's taking me this long to get a sub 3:30 7x7 avg5.

3:29.595 avg5

1. 3:29.321 
2. (3:17.345) 
3. 3:29.015 
4. 3:30.450 
5. (3:31.662)


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 17, 2014)

^ dat consistancy tho!


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Identical To Lucas*

Okay, what the actual heck. I just got a scramble I identical to Lucas's NAR 2x2 single scramble.

U F R2 U R U2 F R U2

The best part: I got .892. 

I got a scramble identical to my 1.58 in my 1.69 average a few months ago, and on that same day, I got ridiculously close to my PB averages of 50 and 100.

Today the same happened. Not gonna post them yet because might roll and get PBs.

Goddangit more weird coincidences: Another .892 single. gj, it was 8 moves. Proof NAR can be beaten with 8 moves: F' U' F' R2 F' R2 F U2 F2

I guess I can say that I'm back, and I was in a shell since May.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Okay, what the actual heck. I just got a scramble I identical to Lucas's NAR 2x2 single scramble.
> 
> U F R2 U R U2 F R U2
> 
> ...



I got a really locky 3.689.


----------



## qaz (Oct 18, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-17
avg of 5: 17.88

Time List:
1. (12.06) U2 F2 R2 D U R2 U' R2 B2 D' B R2 D' L' B R' F' L2 U' L 
2. 15.70 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 F' L2 B' U' B D2 F' R B' D2 F R F' D' 
3. 16.35 D' F2 D' U B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 L' R' U R2 U B D B2 L2 F R2 
4. 21.59 L' U2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 F R2 D B L2 U L F' L' R' 
5. (35.63) U2 F2 D F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R' B' F2 D' U2 B2 F R D2 B'

multi-method PB... CFOP, ZZ, Roux, Petrus, Belt (which I suck at)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 18, 2014)

3 3x3s in 39.63
Best out of 5. if I did more I could probably get a 34 or something.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 18, 2014)

16.75 3x3 ao100 PB


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 18, 2014)

FINALLY SUB-20 AVG OF 12!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-18
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 16.490
worst: 28.299

mean of 3
current: 21.415 (σ = 3.83)
best: 18.647 (σ = 1.90)

avg of 5
current: 24.456 (σ = 4.68)
best: 19.439 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 12
current: 22.077 (σ = 3.16)
 best: 19.806 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 21.358 (σ = 2.49)
best: 21.358 (σ = 2.49)

Average: 21.358 (σ = 2.49)
Mean: 21.371

Time List:
1. 27.691 U R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L' U' F D2 F L' R2 U2 F 
2. 17.034 F L' B' L2 D F D F2 B' D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 D2 F2 
3. 22.915 U2 D2 F2 U B D2 R' B2 D F U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 U B2 U 
4. 27.971 B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B U B' D F D U R' B2 U 
5. 24.952 L' U2 L2 R U2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 F' D' R2 U2 B' D' L2 F2 U F2 
6. 21.186 U F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 U' F' L' U' L' F2 D2 F' U 
7. 19.715 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' R' U' F' U2 L B2 D B' L F' 
8. 21.105 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 R F' L2 U R U' B' U B2 U' 
9. 20.859 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D B2 L B2 R' F L2 R D2 U' 
10. 22.315 F2 U2 L D2 L' R' B2 R D2 B2 D L' F D' B' L' B L U2 R' 
11. 27.798 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B D2 R' U2 B2 L' D F2 L2 
12. 26.525 B2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L U2 R2 F' D R U2 L U2 B2 U R2 U2 
13. 18.049 L2 B2 L' B2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U L' B' L' U2 F D F' R2 
14. 19.618 F R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D U' R B L2 U B' F' D' L 
15. 20.355 U' F R D' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 L' F2 R' 
16. 21.827 B' F' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 L' B U L2 U2 L D L B' 
17. 21.779 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 F' L R2 F' U2 F D' B2 L2 B U' 
18. 21.724 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D' R' B' R2 F' U L' D' R' B' F 
19. 20.019 B D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F U' B' L' U2 L2 D' F2 R' F2 U2 
20. 18.266 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 R' D2 L' B F D' F U' L U R' B F 
21. 22.625 R2 F B' L2 D' F' L' F R' U' F2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R' B2 L B2 
22. 20.230 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 F' L B' R F' U' L' D R2 B 
23. 18.893 R' D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R D' F D2 R' U2 R' F R' F' 
24. 19.410 L' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' F' L D L2 F2 L2 U' B' F' 
25. 20.770 B2 L' U' F2 R' B R2 B' U B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 B D2 B 
26. 18.267 D2 L2 D2 R B2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 U2 F' L' D2 R F' L F2 U B' D' 
27. 21.043 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 F' L2 U' L' R D' F U F R' 
28. 22.938 D L2 U' F' U2 R L2 U B' D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 
29. 16.490 R F D R U' L' F' B U' B R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' D' B2 L2 
30. 19.400 F B' U' R2 U2 B R' L' D' L F' B' U2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 D2 B' L2 
31. 20.051 B D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R D' F' D L B' U L U2 
32. 18.866 U L' F' L2 B' L' F' R D2 L F B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 
33. 22.177 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F L2 F U2 F R' F' L2 B U' L R D' L2 B2 
34. 19.179 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' B' F U' R U' F L B R2 
35. 19.842 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 U R B U R2 D2 U2 F' U2 
36. 25.668 B2 D2 L F2 R D2 L2 U2 R' U2 R2 D' F' D F2 R' D' F2 D2 L' 
37. 20.946+ F D' F2 U2 L B D F' B2 R B' L2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 
38. 20.261 L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U R D2 B D' F2 D' B' F U R' 
39. 24.333 L2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' D U L F' R2 U L B' R' U' 
40. 20.625 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D L2 D L2 F D L' F D B L U2 L' F 
41. 19.592 L2 U2 R U L' F' U' R' U L2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 B' 
42. 17.634 U2 D L2 F' D2 B U2 D' F R' F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 
43. 22.226 R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 F L' U' B' U' B2 L' F2 R2 F' U' 
44. 19.432 F L B2 D' L' B' R D' F' L F2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B' 
45. 22.012+ F' B' L B D' L2 D2 R2 L U B2 L F2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 R' 
46. 28.299 R2 F U2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 R F' U B R2 U2 L R' B L2 
47. DNF(23.027) U2 B2 L R B2 U2 L2 R' U2 R F2 U F2 D2 L' R2 U L F L' B' 
48. 25.832 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F' L2 D U2 L' U R D' L D' B U' 
49. 19.238 L2 D2 F' U D B R L' F' R' U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D' 
50. 19.176 R2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 B D2 B2 L F U B D F' R2 F' L2 R


----------



## KevinG (Oct 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Okay, what the actual heck. I just got a scramble I identical to Lucas's NAR 2x2 single scramble.
> 
> U F R2 U R U2 F R U2
> 
> ...


I got a 0.93 on the first and a 0.95 on the second one^^
Nice scrambles xD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 18, 2014)

Cool I got my first 10.xx 3x3 solve

10.29 F2 R D2 U2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F R' B2 F' R' F' U' L' F 

But wow, LL skip no AUF.
Also my 2nd LL skip in the last few days (although the other one was influenced by a sledge).


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2014)

Average of 5: 1.98
1. 2.12 F R' U2 F2 U2 F' R F' U 
2. (5.42) U2 F R' F2 R' F' U2 F' U' 
3. 1.78 R F2 R' F2 U F U2 F2 R 
4. 2.05 U' F2 U' R' F2 R' U F2 U2 
5. (1.39) R' U2 F' U' R U' R2 F' U' 

2nd sub 2


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 18, 2014)

5.16 official skewb average. Forgot to turn on the camera at the last solve D:
Still not happy with my single but I have another round later today.
Also 32 FMC single lel.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 5.16 official skewb average. Forgot to turn on the camera at the last solve D:
> Still not happy with my single but I have another round later today.



Nice, good luck for the next round


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 18, 2014)

Second fastest OH single: 10.231 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 U B' R2 U R2 U' B' D L F2 R2
Misscramble . It looks extremely similar, so i probably just messed up one move, I'll try to find it.


----------



## Username (Oct 18, 2014)

2.48 official skewb single

Niko didnt get the scramble, he tried it and got 2.3x


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 18, 2014)

6x6 PB single 1:51.21


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2014)

Username said:


> 2.48 official skewb single
> 
> Niko didnt get the scramble, he tried it and got 2.3x



wtf

also wat 2000th post


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 18, 2014)

1.837 2x2 average of 5. first sub 2 and pb.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 18, 2014)

4x4: 
28.195 PB single!
31.088 mo3! ( 28.195, 30.524, 34.545) 
32.566 avg5! ( (29.598), 33.240, (34.688), 33.411, 31.047 )
33.254 avg12! ( 34.844 , (28.195), 30.524, 34.545, (37.594), 34.847, 35.800, 29.598, 33.240, 34.688, 33.411, 31.047)


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 18, 2014)

16.095 OH mean of 100


----------



## GG (Oct 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 16.095 OH mean of 100



UPDATE YOUR SIG!
accomplishment: fixed my own sig


----------



## Vesper Sword (Oct 18, 2014)

16.93 ZZ ao5
13.45 Petrus ao5


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2014)

1:09.87 Megaminx avg12 wat

my PB avg5 is still 1:08.12


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 18, 2014)

Here's the craziest thing about me getting the same scramble as Lucas:

THEY WERE IN THE EXACT SAME ORIENTATION! Out of 24 possible orientations, this one was in the same as Lucas's.

U F R2 U R U2 F R U2

Do it with green front, white top. 

Now look at this.

Exact same. Ok, wtf, weird.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 18, 2014)

3:21.171 7x7 PB mo3!

1. 3:11.143 
2. 3:20.643 
3. 3:31.728


----------



## imvelox (Oct 18, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.74
1. 11.11 R' F B2 L U' R L' U' B D' F D2 R2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 
2. 8.93 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L U F2 R B D2 F R' U R' 
3. (12.82) D2 U2 L B2 D2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 U2 B' F2 D2 U B2 D2 F D2 R' B2 
4. 9.39 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 D R' D' F' R B' U2 R' U B' L2 
5. 9.30 R2 F L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L' B' D' F2 R2 D B D U' R U2 
6. 10.95 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B L F' R D' F' L2 B U' B2 U 
7. 9.28 B F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' R' F' D' F2 L R' U2 B D F2 
8. (8.39) F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U' F D2 B L' R F R2 U' L' D' 
9. 8.79 F L D2 R L2 B2 R' D' F' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R 
10. 10.36 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U L' F' U2 B' F2 U 
11. 10.72 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 D U L' B' D L R2 D F' D2 
12. 8.55 L' U2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R D' B L2 R2 F D' L' B F L2 

wut


----------



## lucascube (Oct 18, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645

DREW!!!!!!!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 18, 2014)

lucascube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645
> 
> DREW!!!!!!!



Meh, only joint 11th in the world.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 18, 2014)

lucascube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645
> 
> DREW!!!!!!!



For a second you made me think he smashed pyra average.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 18, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> For a second you made me think he smashed pyra average.



yeah sam here


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 18, 2014)

2 algs away from learning full pll!!!!!


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 18, 2014)

Roux:

(7.936), 9.216, 10.128, 9.122, 9.264, 9.248, 10.017, (13.473), 12.096, 9.776, 11.119, 12.913 = *10.290*

Haven't practised roux in a long time lol. Was doing well until the 8th solve... First five are a *9.201* avg5, ties PB


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 18, 2014)

Holy crap. Yesterday I got a scramble idtical to NAR, today I got WR scramble, .52. Gonna upload, its on vid. Also 1.785 ao50 and 1.59 ao12 on cam


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 18, 2014)

I know 100 ZBLLs now.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Holy crap. Yesterday I got a scramble idtical to NAR, today I got WR scramble, .52. Gonna upload, its on vid. Also 1.785 ao50 and 1.59 ao12 on cam



nice! also i didnt read the entire line and for a sec i thought you got wr single


----------



## lucascube (Oct 18, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645&cat=11&rnd=1

DREW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Username (Oct 18, 2014)

lucascube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645&cat=11&rnd=1
> 
> DREW!!!!!!!!!!



HOLYWTFDFJGBKSDGISDRF

GOOD JOB AND WELL DESERVED!


----------



## KevinG (Oct 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Holy crap. Yesterday I got a scramble idtical to NAR, today I got WR scramble, .52. Gonna upload, its on vid. Also 1.785 ao50 and 1.59 ao12 on cam


My ao50 is 1.74 [emoji6] ^^


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 18, 2014)

lucascube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645&cat=11&rnd=1
> 
> DREW!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats, Drew! That's more like it


----------



## GG (Oct 18, 2014)

A very nice session, 

50/50 solves.

best time: 10.85

best avg5: 12.69 (σ = 0.44)

best avg12: 13.89 (σ = 1.00)

best avg50: 14.60 (σ = 1.49)

No pb's, but it's nice to see more sub15 stuff. Nearly sub15 guys!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 18, 2014)

lucascube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645&cat=11&rnd=1
> 
> DREW!!!!!!!!!!



WAHAHAHAHA I CAN'T STOP SMILING!!! FINALLY YOU DID IT!! GJ!!!!


----------



## Chree (Oct 18, 2014)

New 3x3 PBs... really happy with all of them.

NL Single: 11.40 > 11.27
Ao5: 13.90 > 13.69
Ao12: 15.07 > 14.73
Ao100: 16.22 > 15.88


----------



## Randomno (Oct 18, 2014)

lucascube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645&cat=11&rnd=1
> 
> DREW!!!!!!!!!!



This is funnier since someone said they thought his 3x3 times you posted were Drew smashing Pyra WR.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome stuff happened with 2x2 today:

.52x Single - PB, it was on cam too. Same scramble as WR xD
1.392 avg5 - not PB.
1.573 Average of 12, .004 off PB iirc:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-18
avg of 12: 1.573

Time List:
1. 1.538 U' R' U2 F2 R' F R' F' R U' 
2. (2.699) F U2 R2 U F U2 F R F' U' 
3. 1.466 U2 F2 R' F' U R U R2 U' 
4. 1.601 U R F' R F U' R F2 R 
5. 1.945 F2 U R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 R U' 
6. 1.674 U' F' R2 F' R F R2 F U2 
7. 1.668 R' F2 R U F' R' U2 R2 F2 
8. 1.577 R U2 R U R' F2 U R' F U' 
9. 1.533 F2 R2 F' U R U' R2 F2 U2 
10. (1.253) F2 U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' 
11. 1.335 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U 
12. 1.397 F2 U2 R' U F' R F2 R U2


 Not on cam, but this 1.594 avg12 was on cam:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-18
avg of 12: 1.594

Time List:
1. 1.736 1.736 F' U' R2 U R F2 U' R F2 
2. 1.704 1.704 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' F R U2 
3. 1.672 1.672 U2 F2 R' U R F' R2 U R' 
4. 1.966 1.966 U R' F U' F R2 F' R' F 
5. 1.274 1.274 F' R' U2 R F' R2 U R' U2 
6. 1.433 1.433 U' R2 U R' U' F' U F' R 
7. (2.068) 2.068 R' U2 R U R' U R' F U2 
8. 1.634 1.634 F U2 F R F R2 U R' U2 
9. 1.265 (1.265) R F U2 R2 U' R U' R2 F 
10. 1.889 1.889 R F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R' U' 
11. 1.366 1.366 R2 U F2 U R2 F' U' R' U2 
12. (1.044) (1.044) R U F' U R' F2 R2 F' U


1.772 PB avg50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-18
avg of 50: 1.772

Time List:
1. 1.595 1.595 F' R' U F' U' R U2 F U' 
2. 2.244 2.244 U2 R' U' F R' F U2 R U' 
3. 1.686 1.686 R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F' R2 U2 
4. 1.706 1.706 F2 R' F' U2 F' U' R' F U2 
5. 1.736 1.736 F' U' R2 U R F2 U' R F2 
6. 1.704 1.704 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' F R U2 
7. 1.672 1.672 U2 F2 R' U R F' R2 U R' 
8. 1.966 1.966 U R' F U' F R2 F' R' F 
9. 1.274 1.274 F' R' U2 R F' R2 U R' U2 
10. 1.433 1.433 U' R2 U R' U' F' U F' R 
11. 2.068 2.068 R' U2 R U R' U R' F U2 
12. 1.634 1.634 F U2 F R F R2 U R' U2 
13. (1.265) (1.265) R F U2 R2 U' R U' R2 F 
14. 1.889 1.889 R F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R' U' 
15. 1.366 1.366 R2 U F2 U R2 F' U' R' U2 
16. (1.044) (1.044) R U F' U R' F2 R2 F' U 
17. (4.159+) (4.159+) U2 R2 F' U F' R U F2 U 
18. 1.993 1.993 U' F' U2 F' U F2 R' U' R' U' 
19. 1.963 1.963 F' U' F R F' U2 R U' R2 
20. 1.850 1.850 F' R' F U2 F' R' U' F U 
21. 1.827 1.827 F' R2 U F2 R' U' F' U F U' 
22. 1.591 1.591 R' F' R2 U F' R U' R' U' 
23. 1.883 1.883 U2 R F' R F R2 F R U 
24. (2.412) 2.412 R2 F U' F' R F' R F U' 
25. 1.810 1.810 U' F' R F' R U R2 F' R 
26. (1.230) (1.230) U2 F2 R U' R F2 R' F U 
27. 1.954 1.954 F U2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
28. 2.053 2.053 U F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' 
29. 1.342 1.342 R' F U' R2 F' U F2 U R' U' 
30. 1.903 1.903 R F2 U F U F' R U2 R2 U' 
31. 1.477 1.477 U2 R2 U' R F' R F' R2 F 
32. 2.063 2.063 R2 F R' F' R U' F U2 F' 
33. 1.815 1.815 F' R F R F' U2 R' U2 R2 
34. 1.815 1.815 F U2 F R F2 R U R2 U 
35. 1.993 1.993 U R2 U2 F' R' U R' F U' 
36. 1.607 1.607 F U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 
37. 1.891 1.891 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U2 R U' 
38. 1.768 1.768 R U2 F R' U' F U' F U 
39. 1.570 1.569 F' U F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' 
40. (3.816+) (3.816+) R2 U' R2 F R' F2 U2 F' U' 
41. 1.471 1.471 F U2 F R F' R2 U' F' U 
42. 1.668 1.668 F' U' F U' F' R F' U' R 
43. 1.283 1.283 R F U2 F U' F2 U R2 U2 
44. 2.310 F R F U' F U' F2 R2 U' R' 
45. 1.818 R2 U2 R U2 F R U R U 
46. 2.299 F2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 F2 U' 
47. 1.846 F' U' R2 U' R F2 R' F U' 
48. 1.486 R2 F R F2 R2 U' R' F U2 
49. 1.901 U F R2 F R' F' R2 U2 R' 
50. 1.764 R2 F2 R' U R' F U' F2 R'


1.834 PB avg100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-18
avg of 100: 1.834

Time List:
1. 1.764 U' F' R2 U2 F' U F2 U R2 U 
2. 2.285 F U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R' 
3. 1.870 R2 F R' F R2 U R' U F2 U2 
4. 1.891 U R U F2 U2 R U' F' U' 
5. 1.702 R' U R2 F' R U F' R U2 
6. (0.992) F U F' R2 F2 R' U' F' R' 
7. 1.816 F U' F2 U' R U' F R' F2 U2 
8. 1.504 F U R' F U R2 U R U' 
9. 1.870 R U' F' R U' R F' U2 R U' 
10. 2.218 F2 R F' R2 F U2 F' R U' 
11. 1.540 R' U F R F2 R F' U' R' 
12. 1.554 R' F' R U2 F' U2 F' U' F U' 
13. 1.538 U' R' U2 F2 R' F R' F' R U' 
14. 2.699 F U2 R2 U F U2 F R F' U' 
15. 1.466 U2 F2 R' F' U R U R2 U' 
16. 1.601 U R F' R F U' R F2 R 
17. 1.945 F2 U R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 R U' 
18. 1.674 U' F' R2 F' R F R2 F U2 
19. 1.668 R' F2 R U F' R' U2 R2 F2 
20. 1.577 R U2 R U R' F2 U R' F U' 
21. 1.533 F2 R2 F' U R U' R2 F2 U2 
22. (1.253) F2 U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' 
23. (1.335) U2 R U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U 
24. 1.397 F2 U2 R' U F' R F2 R U2 
25. 1.634 R' U F R' F2 U2 F' U' R 
26. 2.460 F2 R2 F2 R' F R2 U F2 R2 
27. 2.308 F' U2 R' U2 R2 F R' U F2 
28. 1.455 F' R2 U' R U2 F2 R' F' U2 
29. 1.684 U2 R U' F R U2 F2 R U2 
30. 1.770 F U' R' U' F2 R U R U 
31. (4.062+) U' F2 U F' R' F' R F2 U2 
32. 2.010 R2 F' U R F' U F' U2 R' U' 
33. 1.957 R2 F U F2 U2 F' R U2 F' R' 
34. 1.491 F R' F2 U R' F2 R' U R2 
35. 2.130 U2 F2 R F' R' F R' U F U' 
36. (1.282) R2 F' U2 F' R' U R' F2 U2 
37. 2.552 R' F' R F U2 F U2 R' U' 
38. 1.442 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F U' F' 
39. 1.530 U' F R F' U F2 R F2 R 
40. 3.040 R F' R F2 U2 F' R' F R2 
41. 1.641 F' U2 F' R' F2 R U2 F' U' 
42. 2.005 U R F2 U R' F U2 F2 U' 
43. 1.797 R' U2 F R F2 U2 R U' F2 U' 
44. 2.368 F2 U R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U 
45. 1.757 R' F R' U R2 U' R U' R' 
46. 1.869 U R U' F2 R2 F' U' R U 
47. 1.647 U2 F2 R F' U R2 U2 F2 R' 
48. 1.801 U F' U' R F2 R U2 F' U' 
49. 1.786  U R2 U' F U' R2 U2 R' U2 
50. 1.418 R2 U F U' F2 R U R2 U' 
51. (3.709) F' R2 U F' U2 F U R' F2 U 
52. 1.854 U' R' U' F2 R F2 R U' R2 
53. 1.791 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F2 U' 
54. 1.996 F' R F U2 F U F' R' U' 
55. 2.016 F U F' R U2 F U2 R2 U' 
56. 1.541 F R' F R U2 R U2 R2 U' 
57. 2.019 F U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' 
58. 1.382 F R2 U F' R U' R F2 U' 
59. 1.813 U2 F' R' F R' U R U F2 
60. 2.185 U2 F R F2 U F2 U F' R' 
61. 1.745 U' R F R' U2 F2 R U F2 
62. (3.272) F' R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R' U 
63. 2.328 U' F2 U' R F' R' U R' U' 
64. 1.895 U2 R2 U' R F2 R U2 R U 
65. 1.571 F U F U' R U R2 F' U' 
66. 1.991 F' U R2 F R' F' R F' U2 
67. 1.838 F2 U R' U' F R F2 U2 R 
68. 1.777 R U2 R U' F U' R' F' R2 
69. 1.357 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 R' U' R2 
70. 1.630 F2 R' U' F2 U R2 U' R U' 
71. 2.198 R' U2 F U' F' U R F2 R 
72. 1.621 F2 U' R U2 R' F R F' U2 
73. 1.640 U2 R' U' F U' F' U2 R U' 
74. 2.196 R' U R' U R' F' R F2 U' R2 
75. 2.049 R2 U F R' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 
76. (7.038) R2 U R' U' F' U F' R F2 U' 
77. 1.679 R' U F2 U' R2 F R U' R 
78. 1.460 U' R2 F2 R F R' F R U' 
79. 1.567 F R U F' U F2 R' U' R2 
80. 2.168 U R' F2 U R2 U' F R' U 
81. 2.048 U F' U F U2 F2 U' R' U 
82. 1.337 F2 U2 R' U' F' U R F2 U2 
83. 1.988 R F R' U F' R2 F' U' R 
84. 1.396 F2 U2 F U' F U R U2 F2 
85. (3.881+) R' F U2 R' U F' U2 F2 R2 
86. 1.801 U2 F U' R' F U' F U R 
87. 1.690 U' R U R' U F2 U' F R' F' 
88. 2.122 R' F' U R2 U R U F' U' 
89. 1.819 U R U2 R U F2 R' U2 R 
90. 1.543 U2 R' U' F' R' U2 R' U R' 
91. 2.071 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 R F' U 
92. 2.702 F U R' F2 U R' F U R' 
93. 1.662 F2 U F2 R' F R F2 R2 U2 
94. 1.585 F2 R2 F' R' U' R2 F R F2 U 
95. 1.519 R U F2 R U' F' U F U' 
96. 2.110 R F' U R U' F' U2 R2 U' 
97. 1.898 R' U R' U' R F' U R2 U 
98. 1.951 U' F2 U' F2 R U' R F U 
99. 1.874 F2 R U' F2 R U' F2 R U' 
100. (1.090) F2 U' F' U F' U F' U R'



avg100 was on cam, but obviously not gonna upload...

I'll be uploading the 1.594 avg12 and the .52x single.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Oct 19, 2014)

12.35 fullstep pb single 

L2 R F' U' L2 R2 F2 R' B' L' D' B R' F2 U D2 R2 L' B2 F U' F2 D2 B' U'

x' z2 R' D2 R' F2 D // cross - 5, 5
R' U R2 U R' // F2L 1 - 5, 10
y U2 R U' R' // F2L 2 - 4, 14
y U' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // F2L 3 - 8, 22
U y L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 4 - 8, 30
f R U R' U' f' L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL - 13, 43
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL - 15, 58
58 moves, 12.35 seconds. 4.696 TPS


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 19, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I know 100 ZBLLs now.


Nice! is it mostly just random cases here or there or any specific subsets? (L3C, 2GLL, etc)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 19, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Awesome stuff happened with 2x2 today:
> 
> .52x Single - PB, it was on cam too. Same scramble as WR xD
> 1.392 avg5 - not PB.
> ...


You should upload the ao100! I am not that into 2x2, but I bet that a lot of other people would watch it. Is that UWR?

New 4x4 and 5x5 PBs!
4x4 ao12: 1:07.24, previous was 1:07.7x
5x5 ao5: 2:35.68, previous was 1:37.xx
5x5 ao12: 2:42.40, previous was 2:47.xx


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You should upload the ao100! I am not that into 2x2, but I bet that a lot of other people would watch it. Is that UWR?
> 
> New 4x4 and 5x5 PBs!
> 4x4 ao12: 1:07.24, previous was 1:07.7x
> ...



Chris has 1.6x ao100, so no, it isn't UWR lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 19, 2014)

Average of 25: 4.07
1. 4.11 R L R B L U B U' L' R' L B
2. 4.42 L' B' L' B U L' B R B L U B'
3. (2.02) R L' R' B' L B U L' B L U L
4. 4.61 U R' B' U R' L' B R' L' B R' L
5. 3.48 L R' B' L' B R' U L' U' R B' U
6. 3.95 L U' L R L U' R' L' R L U' L
7. 3.47 L B R' B' R B L U' R' U L' B
8. 3.42 L B' R B' R' L U R B' U' B' R'
9. (6.34) U' R' B' L' R L U' L' R' U R' U
10. 3.95 R' L' B R U R L' R B R' U B
11. 4.08 B' L R' B' L B U L' R L B' R
12. 3.72 U' R' U R B R' B' U R' L' U B'
13. 4.76 R U L R L' B' L' R B R' U R'
14. 5.00 U' L R B U' R' L' B' L' B' U' B
15. 3.56 B' U' B' L R' U R L' U' L U R
16. 4.45 U' L' B' U' R' L U' R' B' U B' U'
17. (5.19) L B' R U' B R' B U' B' U L B
18. 4.21 B L' B' R' U' B' R B' R' B' L B'
19. 4.41 R L' R B L R' L B' U B' U R'
20. 3.96 L' R' U' B' U' B' U' R B' U' L U'
21. 5.04 L' R L' B' U' R' B L' R L' B U'
22. (2.23) L' U L U R' B R' B' R U R L
23. 4.59 R B' R' B' R L U' L B R' U B'
24. 3.89 U' L' B R B U' R U L' U' L' R
25. 2.39 R' L U R L' R U' L R L U R'


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You should upload the ao100! I am not that into 2x2, but I bet that a lot of other people would watch it.



Already deleted


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 19, 2014)

lucascube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=645&cat=11&rnd=1
> 
> DREW!!!!!!!!!!



What up with the 9 sec solve?


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What up with the 9 sec solve?



What's up with the sub 2? And the 2? And the 2? And the other 2?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> What's up with the sub 2? And the 2? And the 2? And the other 2?



It's a 2.58 WR AVG and the first 3 solves are not to far off from the average.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What up with the 9 sec solve?



I guess he just epic failed, happened to me before


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 19, 2014)

Non cubing achievement. I cleaned all the garbage on our road.  and I did 30 sit ups.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Chris has 1.6x ao100, so no, it isn't UWR lol.


I figured him or Lucas probably would. Still, great job Rami!

New OH PB single! 
25.249, previous was like a 31.xx. Very lucky solve, but fullstep. It was a 4 move cross, ridiculously easy F2L, a sune, and a U-perm,


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 19, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What up with the 9 sec solve?



Well, I didn't want to make it look TOO easy. 



Spoiler



jk I'm just slow.


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 19, 2014)

32.67 official FMC NR average.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 19, 2014)

Finally learned to lefty double flick D2s. Now the only "common" fingertrick I don't do is Lefty M2s and only because I use Righty M2s.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 19, 2014)

5x5: 1:34.57 average of 5, 1:35.95 average of 12.


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

Sub15 oh single official


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2014)

5x5 yay
Average of 12: 1:45.83
1. 1:52.48 
2. 1:40.85 
3. 1:48.67 
4. 1:36.80 
5. 1:46.28 
6. (2:05.58) 
7. 1:41.27 
8. 1:39.63 
9. 1:51.59 
10. 1:57.40 
11. (1:36.52) 
12. 1:43.33


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 19, 2014)

3:58.75 7x7 single, with a reaction that scared the crap out of my cat. Also rolled my 7x7 AO100 to 4:32.57.

1:42.83 5x5 AO100, mostly because of the AO5 (1:34.57) and AO12 (1:35.95) from earlier.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just some 3x3 awesomeness
Average of 5: 12.54
1. (13.42) B U2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' U L2 R' B F R2 U' R2 B L 
2. 12.73 L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R D L B R' D2 U' R2 D F' 
3. (10.86) U2 F' U' D L F D F2 B L' D F2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 B2 
4. 12.78 L2 F2 R2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B U L F' D2 F R2 D2 L' R' 
5. 12.10 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B' D F' U2 L' B2 U2 L U'


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

3.93 official pyra avg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imvelox (Oct 19, 2014)

Feliks 49.32 avg5 and 51.88 avg12 5x5 UWRs wat


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 19, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 49.32 avg5 and 51.88 avg12 5x5 UWRs wat


Wat

Where did you see that?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 49.32 avg5 and 51.88 avg12 5x5 UWRs wat



WAT


----------



## imvelox (Oct 19, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Wat
> 
> Where did you see that?


I saw it on the UWR page list and i confirmed it on Facebook


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 19, 2014)

Username said:


> 3.93 official pyra avg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 19, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 49.32 avg5 and 51.88 avg12 5x5 UWRs wat



WUT?

for a second I thought you got that and you were trying to tell feliks.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 19, 2014)

12. (1:15.13) Rw2 Lw' L' B Fw R Rw Fw2 Dw2 F Fw2 L' Rw2 U Uw' F' D2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L F' B' R2 L2 Uw' Lw' Fw' Rw2 L U' D2 Uw' Fw2 R' Lw Fw2 Lw' L2 D2 Bw F' Dw2 F' Lw' Bw B' R' Rw2 Fw Uw F' Fw Rw2 R' Uw' B2 Lw Dw
**** yeah, great solve!


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2014)

Rubik's cube one-handed
19-Oct-2014 12:01:32 - 12:55:08

Mean: 24.90
Average: 24.89 *Sub-25!*
Best time: 17.37
Median: 24.63
Worst time: 32.92
Standard deviation: 3.92

Best average of 5: 21.78
21-25 - 19.45 25.41 20.47 (19.08) (30.16)

Best average of 12: 22.63 *PB*
18-29 - 24.57 (18.01) (30.65) 19.45 25.41 20.47 19.08 30.16 24.00 24.26 18.27 20.62



Spoiler



1. 29.43 R2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F U2 R' B' F L U' F' U' R' B
2. 21.69 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' R B' U' L' D2 B2 D R2 L2
3. 22.26 L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' R2 F' R B2 F R L2 U L B' R U2
4. 27.06 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 L' R2 B R' F' U' F' U L' D' L'
5. 29.79 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U R U' L F R2 B U2 L' F D2
6. 32.92 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L' D B' F D' B R' U2 B L U2
7. 27.42 U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D U F2 U' B L' B' D' F2 U B D2 U' R
8. 26.59 D U2 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' B' F R' B' F U' R2 L F2 U'
9. 23.26 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B D2 U' L2 D R B' L2 F' L2 U
10. 25.35 U F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R F' L B2 U F2 D' R' D2 R'
11. 30.84 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F' D' U F L' B D R' B F' D
12. 23.32 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' B' D2 R B L D' R2 D' F U2
13. 26.83 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' B' L D R' D2 F R2 L F2 D'
14. 23.80 D2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' B' L' B L U R' L' B' U' F2
15. 29.51 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D U2 B' R' F2 L2 B' D' L2 B F2 L
16. 22.63 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R D2 B L F R B R B2 D2 U2
17. 24.60 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D U2 F2 L' B2 D F L' B R U2 B L
18. 24.57 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U' F U' F R D R U2 R2 B2 U2
19. 18.01 D U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L' U2 R2 D' F L' U2 F2 R' D2
20. 30.65 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U F R' B2 F U L D F' D' U'
21. 19.45 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B' U' B' R F2 R' D' L2 D' U2
22. 25.41 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R' B2 F' L F' D2 R L2 U2 F' D'
23. 20.47 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D' U' L F L' D L2 B' D F' R2 L
24. 19.08 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D B' U2 F D F2 R2 D2 B2 L'
25. 30.16 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B' D2 F U F2 R L' D2 F' D L
26. 24.00 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L B R2 D2 L B2 R' D B' U'
27. 24.26 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F' U' F2 R2 B R' D2 R U F2 U'
28. 18.27 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U' F D L U R2 L2 D' L2 F' D
29. 20.62 U R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U F L B L D B' U R2 B R2 U2
30. 25.36 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 B2 F' D' B2 R' U' L F'
31. 23.06 U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L U F L' D U B U' L B2 D2
32. 31.67 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R' F2 U F' D2 B2 U' B' R'
33. 24.66 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' L' U' R' D B' U2 F2 U' R U'
34. 20.84 D B2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B D' F' D2 R D' U' L' D' R2 F
35. 24.29 D' F2 D' B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 B D U L U' F R L2 D L2 D2
36. 21.13 R2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F D2 R' F2 L' F' R B U2 L U2
37. 27.51 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D F2 U' F' R' B L' U' R2 L' D2 R2 L'
38. 21.77 U2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R L' U' F U F' R D2 R2 B
39. 25.04 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F L2 B2 D B' D2 R' L U2 F' U
40. 27.47 U' R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B F2 R' L2 B D' R D U F' D'
41. 19.75 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D U' F' U L' D2 L B' F2 D L U'
42. 31.96 R2 D F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R' F' D2 L' D' F' R2 L U2 L' U'
43. 30.60 U L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B' R' L2 F' D L' B U F R B2
44. 17.37 F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U R D' U2 R U' F U B U2 R U'
45. 27.21 R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D F R U' R2 D2 U B2 F' D U'
46. 20.79 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U L' D F' D U' B' L2 U2
47. 26.07 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D R2 U' L B' D L F2 D' R L B' F2
48. 23.63 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R D' U' B R2 D B U' B' F'
49. 27.00 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B R U2 F' U R2 F2 D R L' U2
50. 25.47 U F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' F' B2 L' U L2 U R B' F' D' L'



Still can't even get a sub-21 Ao5...

I haven't done an Ao100 since I averaged 35, I'll leave this session open and continue it later.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2014)

Username said:


> 3.93 official pyra avg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gjgjgjgjgj


----------



## imvelox (Oct 19, 2014)

skewb

Average of 5: 3.94
1. 4.19 U' R L R' L B' R' B L U' B 
2. 3.85 B' U R' B' R L U' R U' B R 
3. 3.79 U L B' U' B U' L B' L' R' U 
4. (3.54) R' B' R' B' U R' U L' U' R' U 
5. (7.78) B R' U R U L' U L U' R L

Average of 12: 4.66
1. 4.19 U' R L R' L B' R' B L U' B 
2. 3.85 B' U R' B' R L U' R U' B R 
3. 3.79 U L B' U' B U' L B' L' R' U 
4. (3.54) R' B' R' B' U R' U L' U' R' U 
5. (7.78) B R' U R U L' U L U' R L 
6. 4.53 R' L B' L R B' L B' L R' U' 
7. 5.01 B' L' U L R' L U' L' U' R' U 
8. 4.42 B' U B' L' R' L' B U' R U B' 
9. 4.28 L' B U' L R L' B U B R U' 
10. 5.77 B' R' U R' B' L' R' B R B' R' 
11. 6.69 R B L R' U R B R U' R' B 
12. 4.03 U R' B' R L R' U' B U' R' L


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

2.92 2x2 average NR


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2014)

Username said:


> 2.92 2x2 average NR



wow nice, you're subbing me at practically everything

also, 2.99 2x2 avg100 with many fails


----------



## Speeedcuber (Oct 19, 2014)

Omg, two sub6's in a row and PB ao5 
Average of 5: 6.76
1. 7.57 D' L2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D R2 B' F D B2 D L F2 
2. (9.79) R B D' F L2 B L' U' R F2 R2 F L2 F D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 
3. (5.77) B U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 L' R2 F2 U R2 F' U' R' B' F' 
4. 5.90 L2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 B R' U' L' R U B' F2 R2 B2 
5. 6.82 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B2 L D2 U' L U' B' F' L' B2 F2

Also 8.17 PB average of 100


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 19, 2014)

*6.08* B' D R F L' D2 R' U' R B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 B2 

x2 z'
F D2 R' D F // Cross
y L U' L' // F2l 1
U' L' U L // F2L 2
R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L 3
y U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F' // LS+EO
U' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 2gll

Mega pause during 2gll recognition


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> *6.08* B' D R F L' D2 R' U' R B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 B2
> 
> x2 z'
> F D2 R' D F // Cross
> ...


Doesn't work.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 19, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
avg of 12: 1.911
first sub2 
Time List:
1. 2.044 U2 R' U2 R' F R U' R2 F' 
2. 2.009 U F2 R U' R F2 U' F2 U' 
3. 2.238 R2 U F' R F2 R F R U 
4. 2.764 F U' R U R2 F' U2 F' R 
5. 2.216 U R U F R' F U2 F' U2 
6. 1.697 F R U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' R' U' 
7. 1.546 U F' R2 U R' F R' U R' 
8. 1.298 F U' R' F U' F' R F U 
9. 1.344 U' R' F' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U 
10. 1.954 U' F' R2 U R F' R' U R2 
11. (2.847) R2 U2 R U' R U F' U R2 
12. (1.293) F2 U F U F2 R U' F' U'

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
avg of 5: 1.529
PB
Time List:
1. (2.216) U R U F R' F U2 F' U2 
2. 1.697 F R U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' R' U' 
3. 1.546 U F' R2 U R' F R' U R' 
4. (1.298) F U' R' F U' F' R F U 
5. 1.344 U' R' F' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Personal achievement: TTWed with Bindedsa, Iggy and TDM First time I TTWed with people that I know on the forum.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 19, 2014)

I got all sub10 averages at Virginia!


----------



## KevinG (Oct 19, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
> avg of 12: 1.911
> first sub2
> Time List:
> ...




GJ!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 19, 2014)

Second OH sub 10!
9.895 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L B' R' B U' R B' D' B' L' U
x' z R2 U' R2 x' U' R U R' D2 // XXcross
U2 z U' R U R x U R U' // F2L-3
R U' R' U R2 U' R U R' U' R U // F2L-4
z' U' U' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R U' // ZBLL

Less lol than my other sub 10.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 19, 2014)

Turned 22.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 19, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Turned 22.



slow... not even sub 20.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Doesn't work.



It does work when I do it by hand, so not sure what the problem is


----------



## Cale S (Oct 19, 2014)

mafergut said:


> It does work when I do it by hand, so not sure what the problem is


The R' F at the end of LS + EO should be R F'.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 19, 2014)

mafergut said:


> It does work when I do it by hand, so not sure what the problem is


B' D R F L' D2 R' U' R B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 B2 

x2 z'
F D2 R' D F // Cross
y L U' L' // F2l 1
U' L' U L // F2L 2
R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L 3
y U2 R U2 R' U R' F *R F'* // LS EO
U' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 2gll

You were probably doing the sledge reflexively

Edit: Ninja'd

Edit: 14.793 OH average of 12


----------



## mafergut (Oct 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> y U2 R U2 R' U R' F *R F'* // LS EO
> 
> You were probably doing the sledge reflexively



Sure I was! Thanks for solving the "mistery", hehehe

By the way, not the right place to ask, I know, but would COLL or something like that be advisable to learn for 3x3 solving for someone that already knows full oll & pll and wants to improve? If not COLL, what else?


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 19, 2014)

38.60, 40.80, (45.69), (37.32), 37.47 = 38.96


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 5: 38.96
1. 38.60 u f' U' r B D' U2 R u D' r2 u F R F D r R2 L' D2 R2 B D' B2 f L2 R2 B2 R2 U D2 R2 f' U' u' F2 B' L2 f' U2 
2. 40.80 u R U F D' f2 u' L D' f L' F R' F r2 L F2 R2 f B' r D' f' u L' F r D' U u f L u B2 U' F B U' D' f 
3. (45.69) u f2 D U2 u2 B U' L B2 L u' R2 L B2 D' U f2 L R2 r' D' L2 f u f' u2 D2 R L F u' f F2 L' U R2 F2 u f2 B 
4. (37.32) L' F' u' D U r' R F2 B R2 F' L' R' f B F2 D' B F2 L r' u' L2 D2 R' D' F R2 r2 L2 U R' r L D2 u' U2 F' r B' 
5. 37.47 r' B2 F2 U2 D' B u2 F U B D2 F R2 D R' D r' D2 r2 U' F2 f u D' R B D2 B u R2 r B2 r D' L2 U F' L2 D2 L2


k4 is a good method.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 19, 2014)

WooHoo!!! Broke every 3x3 PB today except for ao5, but I was about .1 off of that. Sub 19 ao100! Yay 

number of times: 100/100
best time: *11.941*
worst time: 25.779

current mo3: 21.371 (σ = 3.89)
best mo3: 15.973 (σ = 3.62)

current avg5: 19.690 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 16.519 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 19.724 (σ = 1.99)
best avg12: *17.232 *(σ = 1.48)

current avg50: 18.839(σ = 1.83)
best avg50: *18.486* (σ = 1.79)

current avg100: *18.966 *(σ = 2.00)
best avg100: 18.966 (σ = 2.00)

session avg: 18.966 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 19.027

Edit: and a new PB ao5 and ao12 for 4x4, 1:01.92 and 1:05.66
Double edit: 4x4 ao5: 1:00.40 ugggh, so close to sub 1:00, ao12: 1:03.40


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 19, 2014)

5.34 D L2 R2 U F2 D F2 D' F2 U L' U F' R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F2 

R' F' D' y' L2 F L' // xxcross
U2 (U R U' R')*3 // F2L 3
y2 U' R U' R' // F2L 4
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL

34 moves/5.34 seconds = 6.37 tps

wut tho


----------



## KevinG (Oct 19, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> 5.34 D L2 R2 U F2 D F2 D' F2 U L' U F' R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F2
> 
> R' F' D' y' L2 F L' // xxcross
> U' (U R U' R')*3 // F2L 3
> ...



The first R of the Oll has to be a R'

Btw gj!!


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 19, 2014)

KevinG said:


> The first R of the Oll has to be a R'
> 
> Btw gj!!



Thanks! 

And thanks!!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 19, 2014)

PB average of 5: 10.93. Cube Moyu Skewb with LL Springs.
7.44 (16.46) 13.92 11.44 (6.49)
1. 7.44 B' D R' B R B L' D L'
2. 16.46 B' R' L' B' R D L' D'
3. 13.92 B' D B' L D' L' B' R'
4. 11.44 R D' L' D' R L R D R'
5. 6.49 D' B' D' B' D' B L' R'


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 19, 2014)

stackmat on cam 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
avg of 12: 5.73

Time List:
1. 4.77 L B' R U B R B U 
2. 5.01 B R U B' L U' B' U' 
3. 4.88 R B' R' L' R L' B' U 
4. 6.78 L U L U L' U B L' 
5. 6.79 B' R U' B R' B L' U' B' 
6. (2.85) U' B' U B' U' B' U L 
7. 6.46 U R B' L' B' R B' U 
8. (11.46) R' B' R' B R U L R' U 
9. 6.94 L B' U' B' L R L B 
10. 6.40 B' U B R' B' L U' L' 
11. 5.24 B' L' B U B' U' L' U 
12. 4.03 U B U R B' L R' L R' L


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 19, 2014)

Full PLL!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome 2x2 stuff:

1.598 avg12 on cam, .004 off best on cam, so no upload:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
avg of 12: 1.598

Time List:
1. 1.419 R F2 R' F R F2 U R2 U 
2. 1.476 F U' F2 U' R2 F R' F2 R' 
3. 1.703 U' F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R2 U' 
4. (2.514) U' F' R U R2 F' R F' U2 
5. 1.202 R F2 R U2 R F U F2 U' 
6. 1.872 R' U R U2 R F2 U R U' 
7. 1.798 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F' R U 
8. 1.925 F' U' F R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
9. 1.763 R U F2 U2 F' U F2 R' F2 
10. (0.862) U2 F R F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' 
11. 1.241 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U' R F 
12. 1.581 U2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 R U'


1.743 PB Average of 50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
avg of 50: 1.743

Time List:
1. 1.419 R F2 R' F R F2 U R2 U 
2. 1.476 F U' F2 U' R2 F R' F2 R' 
3. 1.703 U' F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R2 U' 
4. 2.514 U' F' R U R2 F' R F' U2 
5. (1.202) R F2 R U2 R F U F2 U' 
6. 1.872 R' U R U2 R F2 U R U' 
7. 1.798 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F' R U 
8. 1.925 F' U' F R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
9. 1.763 R U F2 U2 F' U F2 R' F2 
10. (0.862) U2 F R F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' 
11. 1.241 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U' R F 
12. 1.581 U2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 R U' 
13. 1.822 R2 F' R2 U' R F2 R U' F2 
14. 1.789 F2 R2 U R' F' R2 F' U2 R 
15. 1.725 U2 F R' U R' U' F U2 R' U' 
16. 1.703 R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U F2 
17. 1.583 F' U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F2 R 
18. 1.895 F' R' U2 F2 R' U F' U' R 
19. (3.825) U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U' F' U2 
20. 1.597 F' R U' R U2 R F U' R2 U2 
21. 1.930 F' R' F R2 U2 F U' F2 R' 
22. 1.803 R U R2 U F U' F2 R' U' 
23. 1.712 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F R F' R' U' 
24. 1.387 F' U2 R2 U F' U R' U' R 
25. 1.731 R' F2 U' F R' F2 U F' R2 U' 
26. 1.764 U2 F2 R' F U R' U F2 U' 
27. 1.501 U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R U2 R 
28. 1.633 U' F U2 F U2 F R2 F2 U' 
29. 1.916 F R' U F U2 R2 F2 U' R 
30. 1.853 F' U2 R F2 U2 R F' U F2 
31. 2.000 U R' F U' F2 R U R2 F' 
32. 2.009 U R2 U F' U R' U R U' 
33. 1.615 U' R F U' R U' F' R F2 U' 
34. 1.588 U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 
35. 1.608 R F' U R' U R2 U2 F' U2 
36. 2.173 R' U' R' F2 R' U' R F2 U2 
37. 1.840 F U' R U R' U2 R' U' F 
38. 1.439 U' F' R F' R U2 R' F R2 
39. 1.561 U2 F R2 U2 F' U' F U' F 
40. 1.748 F' R F' U F2 R' F' U R 
41. 2.466 R U' R2 F U2 F' R F' U2 
42. (2.722) F' R2 F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U' 
43. 1.277 R2 F2 U F' R F2 R F2 U2 
44. 1.248 F U2 F R2 F R2 U' F' U' 
45. (3.586) U' R F R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 
46. (1.111) U2 F' U2 F R2 F U R2 U' 
47. 1.748 F' R2 F U' F2 U' F' R2 U 
48. 2.368 F2 R F2 U F U2 F' R2 U' 
49. 1.895 F R' F U2 R2 F R' U F' 
50. 1.491 R U' R U2 R U R' F' U2


1.807 PB Average of 100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
avg of 100: 1.807

Time List:
1. (1.202) R F2 R U2 R F U F2 U' 
2. 1.872 R' U R U2 R F2 U R U' 
3. 1.798 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F' R U 
4. 1.925 F' U' F R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
5. 1.763 R U F2 U2 F' U F2 R' F2 
6. (0.862) U2 F R F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' 
7. 1.241 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U' R F 
8. 1.581 U2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 R U' 
9. 1.822 R2 F' R2 U' R F2 R U' F2 
10. 1.789 F2 R2 U R' F' R2 F' U2 R 
11. 1.725 U2 F R' U R' U' F U2 R' U' 
12. 1.703 R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U F2 
13. 1.583 F' U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F2 R 
14. 1.895 F' R' U2 F2 R' U F' U' R 
15. (3.825) U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U' F' U2 
16. 1.597 F' R U' R U2 R F U' R2 U2 
17. 1.930 F' R' F R2 U2 F U' F2 R' 
18. 1.803 R U R2 U F U' F2 R' U' 
19. 1.712 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F R F' R' U' 
20. 1.387 F' U2 R2 U F' U R' U' R 
21. 1.731 R' F2 U' F R' F2 U F' R2 U' 
22. 1.764 U2 F2 R' F U R' U F2 U' 
23. 1.501 U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R U2 R 
24. 1.633 U' F U2 F U2 F R2 F2 U' 
25. 1.916 F R' U F U2 R2 F2 U' R 
26. 1.853 F' U2 R F2 U2 R F' U F2 
27. 2.000 U R' F U' F2 R U R2 F' 
28. 2.009 U R2 U F' U R' U R U' 
29. 1.615 U' R F U' R U' F' R F2 U' 
30. 1.588 U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 
31. 1.608 R F' U R' U R2 U2 F' U2 
32. 2.173 R' U' R' F2 R' U' R F2 U2 
33. 1.840 F U' R U R' U2 R' U' F 
34. 1.439 U' F' R F' R U2 R' F R2 
35. 1.561 U2 F R2 U2 F' U' F U' F 
36. 1.748 F' R F' U F2 R' F' U R 
37. 2.466 R U' R2 F U2 F' R F' U2 
38. 2.722 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U' 
39. 1.277 R2 F2 U F' R F2 R F2 U2 
40. 1.248 F U2 F R2 F R2 U' F' U' 
41. (3.586) U' R F R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 
42. (1.111) U2 F' U2 F R2 F U R2 U' 
43. 1.748 F' R2 F U' F2 U' F' R2 U 
44. 2.368 F2 R F2 U F U2 F' R2 U' 
45. 1.895 F R' F U2 R2 F R' U F' 
46. 1.491 R U' R U2 R U R' F' U2 
47. 3.173 R F R2 F' U' R U2 R' U' 
48. 1.288 F' U F' R2 U2 F R2 U F' 
49. 1.738 F2 U' F' R U' R2 U R2 U 
50. 2.177 F' U' R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R 
51. 1.571 F2 U R' U R' F' U F2 R2 
52. 2.066 F' R U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' 
53. 1.437 R U R2 F2 U F U2 F' R2 
54. 1.258 F R2 U2 F2 U' F R2 F2 U' 
55. 1.791 R' U R' F2 R U' F' U2 F2 
56. 1.495 U2 F R2 U' F2 U F U R' 
57. 1.845 R U F' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' 
58. 1.466 R U' R' F' U R2 U F U2 
59. 1.938 F U R' F U' R2 U' F' R' U' 
60. 1.333 F' U F U2 F R2 U2 F' R' 
61. 2.332 F' U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U 
62. 2.252 F U2 R2 F2 U' F U2 R' U2 
63. 1.954 R2 U F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' U 
64. 1.816 F2 R F2 R F' U2 F R F2 
65. 1.823 R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U' R U 
66. 3.084 U2 F' U' F' R2 F R' F U 
67. 2.098 F' U2 R2 F R' U F2 R2 F' U' 
68. 1.314 F' R2 U' R2 U R F2 R' U2 
69. 2.111 U' R2 U F' U' F U' F' R2 
70. 1.659 F2 R2 U' R U R U2 F' U2 
71. (0.701) F' R F U' R F' R' F U2 
72. 1.253 F2 R' F R' U' R2 U' F U' 
73. 1.813 F2 U' R' F2 U R' F' U2 F2 
74. (3.855+) F2 R' F' R2 F R U' R2 U' 
75. 2.151 R U2 R' F' U2 F R' U' F' 
76. 2.066 R F' R2 F' U2 R U F U2 
77. 1.598 R' F' R' F2 U2 R U' F' U' 
78. 1.838 F R U2 R' U2 F' R U' F2 
79. 1.840 F2 U' F' R2 F' R U2 F' R' U' 
80. 2.665 F R' F' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U' 
81. 1.587 U R2 F' R F' R2 F' R2 U2 
82. (DNF(3.790)) R2 U2 R' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 
83. 1.318 F2 U R F' R U R2 F U2 
84. 1.685 R' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R U' 
85. 1.596 R2 U F U2 R' U' R F2 U2 
86. 1.765 U F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 U R 
87. 2.287 R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U R' 
88. 2.009 R U2 F2 U F2 U' F R U2 
89. 2.216 R' F U' R F U' F' U2 F' 
90. 1.608 U2 F' R U' R U2 R2 F' U2 
91. (3.485) U R' F U' R F R' F2 U2 
92. 1.698 R F' U2 R2 F' R2 U F U' 
93. 1.554 R2 F R2 U' R F' U F2 R' 
94. 1.915 U' F' R2 F U' R U2 R U' 
95. 1.788 U' R2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 U' 
96. 2.112 F U' R' U' R' U F2 R U2 
97. (1.171) F2 R2 U' R F' R2 F' R2 U2 
98. 1.776 R2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' 
99. 1.477 U2 R2 U R F' R2 U' R' U2 
100. 1.648 U F' U R' F U' R U2 R'


----------



## rybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

WAT

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
avg of 12: 3.70

Time List:
1. 2.95 R' L U L U' B R' U B' 
2. 2.58 L' B L B' U B U L' R' 
3. (6.86) L U L' B U' L' B' R' L' 
4. 3.31 L' R' U' R L' U R' U 
5. 4.96 U' L R' U' L' B U R' 
6. 4.81 B R B' U L' U B U 
7. 2.99 U' B' U' R L U' B' U' 
8. 4.15 L' R' U R' L B L U' R' 
9. 3.86 B R' B U' B L' B' L U' 
10. (2.43) B R L' B' R B L U R 
11. 2.67 R U R U L' U' R' B' 
12. 4.75 U' R' L U R B' U' L


----------



## calcubes (Oct 20, 2014)

I just set a personal best unofficially for the 2x2 of 5.45 seconds.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
avg of 12: 15.95

Time List:
1. (12.87) UR2- DR3- DL2+ UL3+ U5+ R1- D5+ L2+ y2 U4- R1+ ALL1+ UR DR DL 
2. 15.96 UR1- DR4+ UL5- R3- D6+ y2 DR1- U1+ R6+ D2- ALL1+ DR DL 
3. (19.49) DR5+ U4+ L1+ ALL1- y2 UR1+ DL2- U4- R1- D4- L4+ UR DR DL UL 
4. 14.33 UR2+ DR3+ DL1- UL3- D3+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 DR1+ DL1- U1- R6+ UR 
5. 16.85 UR2+ DL3+ UL4- R3+ D6+ ALL5+ y2 UR5+ DL4- U1+ L4- ALL3+ UR UL 
6. 15.30 UR4+ DR2- UL2- U5+ R3+ D2+ L2- ALL5- y2 DR6+ DL6+ R3+ D4- DR UL 
7. 16.65 UL2+ R5+ D6+ L6+ y2 UR3- DL4- UL3+ U2+ D3+ L1+ DR DL 
8. 16.41 UR4+ DR5- U5- R1+ L3+ ALL3- y2 UR4+ DR6+ DL4+ U1- R4- D3+ UR DL UL 
9. 16.06 UR2+ U5- L5- ALL6+ y2 UR5- DL6+ U4+ D1- L5- UR 
10. 17.80 UR3+ DL6+ U6+ R3+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 DL4+ UL5- U2- R5+ D1- UR DL UL 
11. 14.96 UR4+ UL4+ U5- R2+ L1- ALL5- y2 UR3- DL5+ U2+ R3- D5+ UR 
12. 15.18 DR5+ UL6+ U1+ R2+ D3- ALL5- y2 UR2- DR1- UL2+ U3+ R3+ DR

okso clock is still stupid, but Ill admit it's a little bit fun.


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
> avg of 12: 15.95
> 
> Time List:
> ...



[emoji106] same thoughts here, let's race to sub 10


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 20, 2014)

First Ao1000 sub-20. I still won't call myself sub-20. I get too many solves between 20-24. Even though I am still slowly improving, my inconsistancy in starting to become infuriating. It is seriously like this 80% of the times [18.xx, 23.xx, 14.xx, 20.xx, 16.xx, 22,xx 17.xx, 22.xx, *flips table*] My lookahead is so uncontrollable atm. Oh well guess I will have to start another Ao1000 and get on practicing. Nice to see I PB'd everything in the last session.

Solves/total: 1067/1067

Single
best: 9.44 PB
worst: 27.34

Ao5
best: 15.71 (σ = 1.62) PB

Ao12
best: 17.53 (σ = 2.21) PB

Ao50
best: 18.66 (σ = 1.72) PB

Ao100
best: 19.03 (σ = 1.65) PB

Ao1000
best: 19.81 (σ = 1.80) PB


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 20, 2014)

Shaved a decent chunk off my skewb PBs.
(1/5/12/100)
4.23 / 7.95 / 8.83 / 10.39


----------



## dougthecube (Oct 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-19
> avg of 12: 15.95
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Meh you just got a wr so we'll forgive this clock practice.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 20, 2014)

On cam with 10.57 ao5.

1. 7.68 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 B' F' R B D F2 D F2 L F2 D' L'

x2 y
U' F R' L
U L' U' L U2 L' U L
y R' U' R 
L' U L
y U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

49 moves, 6.38 TPS


----------



## KevinG (Oct 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Awesome 2x2 stuff:
> 
> 1.598 avg12 on cam, .004 off best on cam, so no upload:
> 
> ...


We tied everything xD


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 20, 2014)

Did some spamming and this is the best I could get:

Sub 1: A Perms, J Perms(took a while) T Perm, U perms, H
Sub 1.5: G perms(took a long time), Z, E, F(took the longest probably), V, Y, R Perms
Sub 2: N Perms

Now if I could only get them this fast in solves...


----------



## mafergut (Oct 20, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> 5.34 D L2 R2 U F2 D F2 D' F2 U L' U F' R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F2
> 
> R' F' D' y' L2 F L' // xxcross
> U2 (U R U' R')*3 // F2L 3
> ...



What a wonderfully executed XXCross. I wish I was able to plan something like that myself. My times would definitely improve a bit.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 20, 2014)

1:09.881 ao100 and 52.002 single on 4x4! Yay, sub 10


----------



## Vesper Sword (Oct 20, 2014)

New 4x4 pb single 
1. 29.52 U2 D Rw' U D Uw L2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw Uw F' Uw D F2 L' Rw' Fw2 R' Uw Fw Uw' B' Fw2 D Uw2 F L2 U2 L2 Rw' D F2 U D R U2 L B


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 20, 2014)

All new 3x3 PBs except for single!
ao5: 15.58, ao12: 16.98, ao50: 18.06, ao100: 18.28. Yaya!!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 20, 2014)

best avg5: 7.90
best avg12: 8.48
best avg25: 8.72 *PB*
best avg50: 9.00 *PB*
best avg100: 9.08 *PB*


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> [emoji106] same thoughts here, let's race to sub 10


Ok. First to sub 10ish global wins


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Ok. First to sub 10ish global wins



nononononononowaitwaitwait

Does this mean I actually have to practice clock so you don't catch up?


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2014)

Finally figured out a way to change my 15 puzzle controls from arrow keys to ijkl. Don't know how I've forgotten that tab exists for so long...







Several times I've stopped with the last three/five pieces left due to missing a move and I haven't noticed, so those averages should be higher, but idrc


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> [emoji106] same thoughts here, let's race to sub 10



Can I join?  my clock is coming some time soon

Although averaging 11.5 may give me a headstart a bit...


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Can I join?  my clock is coming some time soon
> 
> Although averaging 11.5 may give me a headstart a bit...



You definitely have a gain on us, we're both new to clock. But yeah go for it, you'll win.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-20
avg of 12: 14.06

Time List:
1. 13.99 DR4- UL2+ R3+ L2+ ALL2- y2 UR3+ DR2- UL1- U4- ALL1- UR DR 
2. (18.66) DR3- DL3+ UL1- U3- D6+ L1- ALL5- y2 DL2+ UL3- D2+ L4- UR DR DL UL 
3. 15.82 UR3- DR6+ DL1+ U4- R5+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 UR2- UL2+ U1+ R1- D5- UR DR DL UL 
4. 13.70 DR5- R1+ ALL3- y2 UR1- DR1- DL2- UL3+ U5+ R4- D1+ L3- UR DR DL 
5. 13.63 UR3- UL1+ D3+ L5+ ALL1- y2 UR3- DR6+ DL1+ R2+ D5- L5+ UL 
6. (11.31) UR4+ DR3+ DL3- U5+ R4+ D1+ L5- ALL5- y2 UR2+ DL3+ D4- UR DR UL 
7. 14.88 DL3- UL1- R6+ D4+ ALL5+ y2 DL5- UL1+ U3+ R2+ D1+ L6+ UR DL 
8. 14.69 DR5- DL2- R5- D1- L3- y2 UR1+ UL2- U4- R3+ D6+ ALL4+ DL 
9. 12.99 UR1+ DR5+ UL4- U2- R2+ D2- L3- y2 DR4- R5- L2- ALL2- DR DL 
10. 13.56 UR5- DR5+ UL4+ U3- D5+ L1+ y2 DR5+ UL2- R4+ ALL2- UL 
11. 12.82 UR5- DR2- UL4+ U3+ R5+ D3- L3+ ALL1- y2 DL1+ U2+ ALL2+ DL UL 
12. 14.49 UR2+ DR2+ UL1- U3+ D5+ y2 UR4- DR5+ DL5+ R1+ L4+ ALL4-


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You definitely have a gain on us, we're both new to clock. But yeah go for it, you'll win.



My clock was ordered a month ago from ebay and still hasn't come.  lol you guys might get there before mine comes.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 20, 2014)

1:32.60 Ao12
1:31.17 Ao5
Crazy how I was averaging 1:40 2 weeks ago before my Aochang came.
Still no sub 1:30 average though


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2014)

6.32 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B2 F' R D2 L' B2 L' U' B2 R2 F 
x2 z'
D' R2 F R r' U r // Cross
U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // LS
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 21, 2014)

I got a non potato camera, an accomplishment for me. So yea, now you will actually be able to see what I do in solves xD

59.44 mega avg5 on cam with new cam, too tired to get anything better tonight, uploading now


----------



## cashis (Oct 21, 2014)

antoine, 3rd pair is wrong


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 21, 2014)

2:59.962 6x6 single 

YESSSSSS


----------



## kcl (Oct 21, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-20
avg of 5: 9.69


Time List:
1. (8.64) UU u+1 dU u+5 dd u-5 Ud u+1 dU u-3 Ud u+3 UU u+6 UU u=0 UU u+6 dd UU
dd d-2 dU d-4 UU d-5 Ud d-2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+2 UU 
2. 9.81 UU u+4 dU u+5 dd u=0 Ud u-2 dU u+4 Ud u-2 UU u+1 UU u+5 UU u-5 dd Ud
dd d+1 dU d+5 UU d-3 Ud d+2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d-4 dU 
3. (15.60) UU u+5 dU u+1 dd u-4 Ud u+2 dU u=0 Ud u+3 UU u+4 UU u=0 UU u+5 dd dd
dd d-3 dU d+6 UU d+4 Ud d+4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d=0 Ud 
4. 9.43 UU u+2 dU u+5 dd u-1 Ud u=0 dU u=0 Ud u-1 UU u+3 UU u+2 UU u-5 dd UU
dd d-1 dU d-3 UU d+2 Ud d+1 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+2 dd 
5. 9.82 UU u=0 dU u-1 dd u-1 Ud u+5 dU u-3 Ud u-3 UU u+4 UU u-2 UU u=0 dd dd
dd d+5 dU d-2 UU d-2 Ud d-2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d-5 Ud

pb by nearly a second.. wat


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally did enough solves on my Gigaminx that it's broken in enough for fingertricks. yesss


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 2:59.962 6x6 single
> 
> YESSSSSS



woah nice!


----------



## TomTom (Oct 21, 2014)

47.38 one handed solve, no skips


----------



## Habs (Oct 21, 2014)

I just joined this site, but yesterday I got my PB for 3x3x3, I got 26.68, which was just my second sub 30 solve, and I had just got my first sub 30 the day before that


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 21, 2014)

New skewb PBs
5/12/100
7.67 / 8.29 / 9.98 (sub-NR/sub-10 )

Also 3x3 16.66 ao100 PB


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2014)

Average of 12: 10.31
1. 9.54 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' D L' F' R U' R' B U 
2. 9.45 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 U L F D B R' D2 R' D2 L2 
3. 10.50 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B' R2 B' F' R F D' B L2 U2 F U B2 L' 
4. (12.53) F D2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B' D' B D2 U2 R B' D U L F2 D 
5. 11.64 U2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 U' F' U2 L2 D2 B R' F' L R' 
6. 8.68 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 R' U' F' L' B' F2 D L2 F D2 F 
7. 10.48 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L' B F' D U' R' B F R F' 
8. 10.05 L2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U' R' B2 D2 R' U2 F L' D 
9. (8.68) D2 R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 L B' U F' R2 F L2 B2 D B2 
10. 10.38 L2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R B D' L2 F L' R' F D' R2 F' 
11. 11.77 L2 D B2 R' U' F2 B R' L F L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' L2 B2 
12. 10.62 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D L' B R U' L2 D' B2 F' D' L' 

3rd best avg12 ever


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 21, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-20
> avg of 12: 14.06
> 
> Time List:
> ...



gogogo sub-me


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-20
> avg of 5: 9.69
> 
> 
> ...



You already are faster than me ;(


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Broke single PB, ao5 PB and ao12 PB in 1 average after lubing my 6x6

Average of 12: 3:07.48
1. 3:15.44 
2. (2:55.72) 
3. 3:00.29 
4. 3:09.06 
5. 3:07.96 
6. 3:06.03 
7. 3:04.95 
8. 3:02.07 
9. (3:32.34) 
10. 3:00.81 
11. 3:14.24 
12. 3:13.92


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 21, 2014)

can't remember if this is PB or not

Average of 5: 8.10
1. 8.39 R2 L2 U B2 D' R D L' D' L2 U2 L2 F B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F L2
2. (6.78) B R' L F2 L D F2 L2 B D R2 U' F2 U2 D L2 D L2 B2 L2
3. 7.01 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 L' B' L R' B U R2 D2 L' F'
4. (9.91) F2 U' F' B' L B U D F' L' B2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2
5. 8.89 B U2 F D2 B D2 U2 B2 F' U2 F L U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L F


----------



## imvelox (Oct 21, 2014)

Sum of 2x2-7x7 PB singles: 5:41.21


----------



## Akiro (Oct 21, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Sum of 2x2-7x7 PB singles: 5:41.21


SO SUB-6 RELAY IS POSSIBLE!?

Gogo you can do it!!


----------



## Chree (Oct 21, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> I got a non potato camera, an accomplishment for me. So yea, now you will actually be able to see what I do in solves xD
> 
> 59.44 mega avg5 on cam with new cam, too tired to get anything better tonight, uploading now



Yay non-potato... really looking forward to some Mega stuff on Cubingworld this season. I've been getting more into lately. At least trying to approach sub2. After barely practicing for a long time I finally Learned Full CO. Think I'll learn better EP next.

Mega PBs as of 9/25 > 10/18 > 10/19 > 10/20

Single: 2:04.24 > 2:04.24 > 2:04.24 > 2:02.99
Ao5: 2:22.19 > 2:18.46 > 2:15.96 > 2:11.83
Ao12: 2:29.71 > 2:24.33 > 2:19.26 > 2:18.83
Ao25: N/A > 2:29.29 > 2:24.99 > 2:20.71

Progress is starting to taper off, but I'm at least closer to getting a sub2 single!


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 21, 2014)

3x3x3

avg of 12: 10.23




Spoiler: Time List:



1. 9.31 D2 L' D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 D' R2 B' L D U' R D' L' R' 
2. 9.86 F B R B R U2 D F2 B' R F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F R2 B2 
3. 9.89 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U R B2 F' R' F2 L B2 D' R D' 
4. 10.07 F2 L U2 R D2 F2 L F2 R D2 R D R B' R U' F' D2 F' R2 
5. (9.17) L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 L D' F' L2 U' R F' L' D' R2 
6. (12.75) L U2 D L' B L D' F' R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 B2 U2 
7. 9.52 R F2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B F' D B' D2 B' R2 B 
8. 11.03 D2 R2 U B U2 D L2 B2 U' R U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D' 
9. 9.67 L2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' D L' R2 D2 B' D R' F D R' 
10. 9.60 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' B' F' L' B R2 D B U R D2 
11. 12.49 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' F U2 B' D2 F' D U' L' D B' F' L B2 L' U' 
12. 10.88 B U2 F D2 B F U2 R2 U2 F L B2 U2 R U' B2 U2 L B' R' D'




sub10 soon.

also:

avg of 50
current: 10.93 (σ = 1.02)
best: 10.84 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 100
current: 11.24 (σ = 1.08)
best: 11.19 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 1000
current: 11.96 (σ = 1.25)
best: 11.96 (σ = 1.25)


----------



## imvelox (Oct 21, 2014)

Akiro said:


> SO SUB-6 RELAY IS POSSIBLE!?
> 
> Gogo you can do it!!



Nah even sub7 is pretty hard


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 21, 2014)

Did some ZZ...

11.797, 13.487, 10.489, 10.523 [Failed EOline, finished with CFOP], 11.470, 13.647, 12.743, *9.560, 10.441, (8.837), 12.056, 11.097*, 13.123, (15.225), 13.034, 12.378 

First 12 are a *11.366* avg12
Bolded is a *10.366* avg5

Don't know if I should count the 11.366 avg12 as my ZZ because of the CFOP solve in the middle.

Yeah, I think I'll aim for sub 10.


----------



## Artic (Oct 21, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Did some ZZ...
> 
> 11.797, 13.487, 10.489, 10.523 [Failed EOline, finished with CFOP], 11.470, 13.647, 12.743, *9.560, 10.441, (8.837), 12.056, 11.097*, 13.123, (15.225), 13.034, 12.378
> 
> ...



Post that video up!  I love seeing your solves. They're so legit.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 22, 2014)

5.95 pb skewb avg100 with 5.55 pb avg50



Spoiler: 5.95 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-21
avg of 100: 5.95

Time List:
1. 5.57 U' L B L R U' R L' B' 
2. 5.62 L' U' L' U' B' R U' L U' 
3. 6.41 U B R' B R U B' R 
4. 5.78 L U' R' U B U R' B' 
5. 4.30 L' U B' U L R' B U' B' U' 
6. 5.80 U' R B L R U' L U' B 
7. 8.26 R L' U B' U' R' B' R' 
8. (8.56) L' R L' U' L' B' U L' 
9. 5.80 U L U B' L R' B L 
10. 5.27 U' B R' U' L' U' B' U' 
11. 5.98 U' R' B' L R U R L' 
12. 5.83 B U' B L' R U L' U' L' 
13. 5.58 R U' L R L R' L B' U' 
14. (14.17) L R' L' B U' R' U R' 
15. 7.95 L B U R' U' R' U' B' 
16. 7.62 U L' B' R U' B R B 
17. 5.09 L R' L' R U' B R' U' 
18. 6.57 U' L R' B' U' L U' R' 
19. 6.18 R' U R L R U R' L' R 
20. 5.77 L' R L' U' R B' U B' R 
21. 6.18 L B U R L R U B U' 
22. 6.41 L' B' R L' B R B' L 
23. 6.85 L' U R' B R' U' B' U R' 
24. 8.11 R L' U B L' U' L' B 
25. 5.74 B U B L R U L B L 
26. 5.55 U R B U L' B U L' 
27. (9.62) R U L U R L U L' 
28. (3.60) R' U L U' L U' R' L 
29. 4.45 U' B' L R U L' B L' 
30. 7.15 R U' B U R' B L B L' 
31. 6.18 U R U' B L' B R B' 
32. 4.43 L U R' U' L' R' U' L 
33. 7.48 U R B' U L' U' B R L' 
34. 5.53 R B L B U' B U R' 
35. 4.11 R' U R L' B' R L' B R' 
36. 6.12 L U' L U' R' B R L 
37. 5.32 U' L' B U' L B U' B L 
38. 7.28 L' U B R' B U L U 
39. 4.47 U' B' L' B' L' R L B' R' L' 
40. 7.78 U B' R' U B L R B' 
41. 6.14 R' L B L R' U L' U' R' 
42. 6.02 R U' B' U' R U L R' 
43. 6.75 R L' B' L' R U R' B 
44. 3.90 B R B' R' U' R' L R 
45. 5.17 R L' U R B U R' B' R 
46. 5.14 L R L' R L B' R U' 
47. 4.33 U R L R U R' B L R' 
48. 4.52 R B' L' R B' L R U' 
49. 6.88 L' R' B U R' B R' U R 
50. 5.46 R' U' B L R B' R L U' 
51. 5.64 U' R B' U R B L U' 
52. 7.84 L U L' R' L' R' B L' U' 
53. 5.96 B' U L U' B' L B R U 
54. 5.25 B' U' L R' U B U L' R' 
55. 3.68 B R L' U' L' R' U L' R' 
56. 6.01 U R' L' U L' U' L B R 
57. 7.75 B L R L' B' L U' B U' 
58. 5.63 R' L R U' R' L' R B 
59. 4.48 R U' R' U B R U' R' 
60. (9.89) B L' B' U R B' R B L' 
61. (3.45) U B' R' U R B' R L' 
62. 5.82 U L B R' B U L B U 
63. 5.96 U' B' R' U R' L B' L' 
64. 6.25 R' B R U R B L' R 
65. 4.61 L U' B' R' B L' R' B' U' 
66. 3.85 U B R' U B R' B U 
67. 6.78 R B' R' U L R' L' R 
68. 3.68 U' R' U L' R L' R' U 
69. 7.40 B' L R B' U R' U' B 
70. (2.54) L U L R L U L U L' 
71. 3.87 L U' L U' L U B' U 
72. 5.96 U' B' L B L' R' U' L' 
73. 5.52 B L U L U L' B' L 
74. 5.75 R L' R L U' B' U' R U' 
75. 6.34 U' B R' B' R' U' B' L' 
76. 7.75 B U B U' B L' U R L' 
77. (3.38) L' U' L' B U' R U L' R' 
78. 7.40 B' U' B' R' B L' B' L' 
79. 5.95 U' R B' U R B R L B' 
80. 4.20 B L R L' B' R' B R U 
81. 6.49 L' R' U R' U L B' L' U 
82. 7.21 B R U R' B U' B R' L' 
83. 6.03 L' B' U' R' U' B U L' 
84. 7.11 L B L' R' U B' U' B 
85. 7.96 U L' B U' R U' R' L' U' 
86. (3.48) R L U' L B' U' R B R' 
87. 5.68 U' L' U R' U' L R U 
88. 4.33 R' L' U R L' U L R' L 
89. 7.11 U B' L' B U R L' B U 
90. 6.47 R' L' R' B' U L' U R 
91. (9.73) B U' L' U' R B' L B U' 
92. 6.15 L U' B' R L' R U' R' L 
93. 5.98 B' L U' L' U B U' B' U' 
94. 6.37 L' R B L' U B' U L' 
95. 4.80 U' R' U L B L' U B' 
96. 6.26 L R' U B L B L B' 
97. 5.55 U R B U' B L' R B' R' 
98. 8.51 B' R' U' B' U' L' U B' 
99. 6.32 L' B U' R L B' R' B U 
100. 4.93 U R' B' U B L' R L





Spoiler: 5.55 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-21
avg of 50: 5.55

Time List:
1. 3.60 R' U L U' L U' R' L 
2. 4.45 U' B' L R U L' B L' 
3. 7.15 R U' B U R' B L B L' 
4. 6.18 U R U' B L' B R B' 
5. 4.43 L U R' U' L' R' U' L 
6. 7.48 U R B' U L' U' B R L' 
7. 5.53 R B L B U' B U R' 
8. 4.11 R' U R L' B' R L' B R' 
9. 6.12 L U' L U' R' B R L 
10. 5.32 U' L' B U' L B U' B L 
11. 7.28 L' U B R' B U L U 
12. 4.47 U' B' L' B' L' R L B' R' L' 
13. (7.78) U B' R' U B L R B' 
14. 6.14 R' L B L R' U L' U' R' 
15. 6.02 R U' B' U' R U L R' 
16. 6.75 R L' B' L' R U R' B 
17. 3.90 B R B' R' U' R' L R 
18. 5.17 R L' U R B U R' B' R 
19. 5.14 L R L' R L B' R U' 
20. 4.33 U R L R U R' B L R' 
21. 4.52 R B' L' R B' L R U' 
22. 6.88 L' R' B U R' B R' U R 
23. 5.46 R' U' B L R B' R L U' 
24. 5.64 U' R B' U R B L U' 
25. (7.84) L U L' R' L' R' B L' U' 
26. 5.96 B' U L U' B' L B R U 
27. 5.25 B' U' L R' U B U L' R' 
28. 3.68 B R L' U' L' R' U L' R' 
29. 6.01 U R' L' U L' U' L B R 
30. 7.75 B L R L' B' L U' B U' 
31. 5.63 R' L R U' R' L' R B 
32. 4.48 R U' R' U B R U' R' 
33. (9.89) B L' B' U R B' R B L' 
34. (3.45) U B' R' U R B' R L' 
35. 5.82 U L B R' B U L B U 
36. 5.96 U' B' R' U R' L B' L' 
37. 6.25 R' B R U R B L' R 
38. 4.61 L U' B' R' B L' R' B' U' 
39. 3.85 U B R' U B R' B U 
40. 6.78 R B' R' U L R' L' R 
41. 3.68 U' R' U L' R L' R' U 
42. 7.40 B' L R B' U R' U' B 
43. (2.54) L U L R L U L U L' 
44. 3.87 L U' L U' L U B' U 
45. 5.96 U' B' L B L' R' U' L' 
46. 5.52 B L U L U L' B' L 
47. 5.75 R L' R L U' B' U' R U' 
48. 6.34 U' B R' B' R' U' B' L' 
49. 7.75 B U B U' B L' U R L' 
50. (3.38) L' U' L' B U' R U L' R'



Edit: okay I got it down to 5.91


Spoiler: 5.91 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-21
avg of 100: 5.91

Time List:
1. (3.60) R' U L U' L U' R' L 
2. 4.45 U' B' L R U L' B L' 
3. 7.15 R U' B U R' B L B L' 
4. 6.18 U R U' B L' B R B' 
5. 4.43 L U R' U' L' R' U' L 
6. 7.48 U R B' U L' U' B R L' 
7. 5.53 R B L B U' B U R' 
8. 4.11 R' U R L' B' R L' B R' 
9. 6.12 L U' L U' R' B R L 
10. 5.32 U' L' B U' L B U' B L 
11. 7.28 L' U B R' B U L U 
12. 4.47 U' B' L' B' L' R L B' R' L' 
13. 7.78 U B' R' U B L R B' 
14. 6.14 R' L B L R' U L' U' R' 
15. 6.02 R U' B' U' R U L R' 
16. 6.75 R L' B' L' R U R' B 
17. 3.90 B R B' R' U' R' L R 
18. 5.17 R L' U R B U R' B' R 
19. 5.14 L R L' R L B' R U' 
20. 4.33 U R L R U R' B L R' 
21. 4.52 R B' L' R B' L R U' 
22. 6.88 L' R' B U R' B R' U R 
23. 5.46 R' U' B L R B' R L U' 
24. 5.64 U' R B' U R B L U' 
25. 7.84 L U L' R' L' R' B L' U' 
26. 5.96 B' U L U' B' L B R U 
27. 5.25 B' U' L R' U B U L' R' 
28. 3.68 B R L' U' L' R' U L' R' 
29. 6.01 U R' L' U L' U' L B R 
30. 7.75 B L R L' B' L U' B U' 
31. 5.63 R' L R U' R' L' R B 
32. 4.48 R U' R' U B R U' R' 
33. (9.89) B L' B' U R B' R B L' 
34. (3.45) U B' R' U R B' R L' 
35. 5.82 U L B R' B U L B U 
36. 5.96 U' B' R' U R' L B' L' 
37. 6.25 R' B R U R B L' R 
38. 4.61 L U' B' R' B L' R' B' U' 
39. 3.85 U B R' U B R' B U 
40. 6.78 R B' R' U L R' L' R 
41. 3.68 U' R' U L' R L' R' U 
42. 7.40 B' L R B' U R' U' B 
43. (2.54) L U L R L U L U L' 
44. 3.87 L U' L U' L U B' U 
45. 5.96 U' B' L B L' R' U' L' 
46. 5.52 B L U L U L' B' L 
47. 5.75 R L' R L U' B' U' R U' 
48. 6.34 U' B R' B' R' U' B' L' 
49. 7.75 B U B U' B L' U R L' 
50. (3.38) L' U' L' B U' R U L' R' 
51. 7.40 B' U' B' R' B L' B' L' 
52. 5.95 U' R B' U R B R L B' 
53. 4.20 B L R L' B' R' B R U 
54. 6.49 L' R' U R' U L B' L' U 
55. 7.21 B R U R' B U' B R' L' 
56. 6.03 L' B' U' R' U' B U L' 
57. 7.11 L B L' R' U B' U' B 
58. 7.96 U L' B U' R U' R' L' U' 
59. (3.48) R L U' L B' U' R B R' 
60. 5.68 U' L' U R' U' L R U 
61. 4.33 R' L' U R L' U L R' L 
62. 7.11 U B' L' B U R L' B U 
63. 6.47 R' L' R' B' U L' U R 
64. (9.73) B U' L' U' R B' L B U' 
65. 6.15 L U' B' R L' R U' R' L 
66. 5.98 B' L U' L' U B U' B' U' 
67. 6.37 L' R B L' U B' U L' 
68. 4.80 U' R' U L B L' U B' 
69. 6.26 L R' U B L B L B' 
70. 5.55 U R B U' B L' R B' R' 
71. (8.51) B' R' U' B' U' L' U B' 
72. 6.32 L' B U' R L B' R' B U 
73. 4.93 U R' B' U B L' R L 
74. 6.73 U L R B L' B' L U 
75. 5.74 R B' R' B' R B U B R' L' 
76. 6.75 L' B' L' B' R' B L B U' L 
77. 7.40 B' R U L U B U' B' 
78. 5.83 B' U L' B R' L' B' U L' U' 
79. (8.27) B' U L' U' B' U' R' U' R 
80. 5.26 U' B U' B U' R' L' R' U 
81. (8.40) L B' R' L' R B R' L' R 
82. 5.73 U' L B L' B L' U' L U 
83. 6.05 B U' B L' R' U' L U' 
84. 6.71 R' U' R' U R L U' B' 
85. 8.25 L R' L R' B' R' L U' 
86. 5.33 U' B' L B L' U R B U' 
87. 4.42 L' U' R' B U' B R' U 
88. 6.73 R L' U L U L B' R' U 
89. 7.27 U' R' U' R' B' L' U B' 
90. 5.27 L' U L' U B' L' U' B 
91. 5.36 B R U R' U' L R U' 
92. 6.97 R B U R' L' U' R U' 
93. 7.37 R' B L' U' L' B U R 
94. 4.20 L R' B R' L' R L' B L 
95. 6.53 R U R L B' L B' L' 
96. 6.99 B L R B U' L B' R 
97. 5.88 B R U B L R' U' B R' 
98. 5.60 U' L' R' L' B L B U 
99. 5.78 R L' U L U' L R' L B' 
100. 5.03 R' U' B' R L U' R L' U



Edit2: First ever avg500 in any event:


Spoiler: 6.25 avg500



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-21
avg of 500: 6.25

Time List:
1. 5.53 B L B U' B' L' U B U' 
2. 5.86 B' L' B' U' B' U' L U 
3. 4.25 R U' R L R' B L' U R' 
4. 5.55 L' U B L' B R' L U' L' U' 
5. 5.25 B' U B' L R' B R U 
6. 5.37 R L B L U' B' U' R 
7. 6.67 L R L U B' U' B' L' R 
8. 4.72 L' U R' U R L' U L' B 
9. 4.56 B L' U L U B L' U 
10. 5.38 R B L' R' B' U' L B R' 
11. 7.24 U' R L B' L' U' B L 
12. (3.65) R B U' L B' U R' L' 
13. 5.22 B R' L' U' R' B R' U' 
14. 7.83 R U B' U' L U R L' 
15. 7.54 B' U' B' L' U' L U' R' L' 
16. 7.88 L' R L' U' L' B L U 
17. 5.30 U' R' U B R' U' L' R' U' R' 
18. 5.33 B L' R' U' L B U L' U 
19. 6.47 U' L' U B U' L R L' 
20. 7.41 U' L' B' U B' L' B U 
21. (3.71) R' L B L' U R' L' B' L' 
22. 5.97 L R U' R' L' B' R' L U' 
23. (3.51) B R' U B R' B' R B' 
24. 5.30 B U R' B' U B' U B L 
25. 6.01 U B' R' L' B R' L B 
26. 6.29 L' B' R B' L R' L R' 
27. (3.88) B U' B' U' B' U' L U 
28. 8.13 R' U R U' R B R L R' 
29. 4.85 R' L R U' R' B R' L' 
30. 5.66 R L B' U' B' R' U B' 
31. 4.41 L R B' R' B' L R' U' R' 
32. 5.58 R B L' R B' U L R' L 
33. 6.78 L B U' L U' L' U R 
34. 5.45 R L U' B' L' R U R' B' 
35. 4.62 U L' R' B R U B' U' R' 
36. 5.86 R U L B R' B' L R L' 
37. 5.56 U' L' B' L' R U' R B L 
38. 4.29 B' U' L' B' U' B' R U' R' 
39. 6.48 L' R' L R U B L' R' U' 
40. (2.68) R B' L B' U R' B' L R' 
41. 6.54 R U R L' R' B U B' R 
42. 6.88 R' U' B' L' U' L R' L' 
43. 6.86 L R' B' U R U L' U' 
44. 8.49 R L' B' L' R L' U L 
45. 7.70 R' U' L' U L' B L' U 
46. 7.42 R L' B R' B U L B 
47. 7.10 R B R' U L B L R U' 
48. 4.31 L R' L' U' L' R' B' L' 
49. 5.53 L U' B L' R U' R' B' R 
50. 4.56 R B' L U' B U R' L' 
51. 5.98 L' R B L R L' B' L R' 
52. 4.85 R L' B R U B' U' R L 
53. 8.53 L U' B R' L B' L' B U' 
54. (9.08) U' R U R U R' U' B' L' 
55. 5.60 U L' R' B' R' B' L U B' L' 
56. 6.90 R L R L B' L' U' L U 
57. 6.47 U' B' R' L B L B' L' 
58. 5.57 R L R L' U L U B' L 
59. 8.13 L B L' B U B L' R' B' 
60. 7.51 L' R B' L' U' B L' R' L' 
61. 6.37 U' L U L B' R' B U' R 
62. 5.94 L R' U' L B' L' B' L' R' 
63. 5.70 L' B' R B U L' U' L R 
64. 7.43 B L U R' U' B' L' R' L 
65. 6.52 B' U' B' L' R' U' B' R 
66. 4.87 R' B U' B' L' R B' L' U 
67. 5.04 B' U' L U' L U R' U' L U' 
68. 8.53 U' L' U L R' U' B' L' 
69. (8.90) R B L' U R' L' U' B' L' 
70. 5.88 L R U' L' B L' B' R' 
71. 4.62 B' L' R' U B' R' B R' L' 
72. 6.03 U' B U B R B L U' L 
73. (10.89) L' B L U' R B L' B L' 
74. 4.91 L B L' B R' L R' B' R 
75. 7.41 B' U R' U L B U R L 
76. 7.42 B L' R U B' R' U B' 
77. 6.92 B U L' B' L R B' U 
78. 4.99 B U R' L' R' B' L' R' 
79. 6.21 R U B' U' B U' R L' R 
80. 6.33 R L B' U B' R' U B U' 
81. (DNF(4.35)) B U' R B' U L B L' R 
82. 8.18 U' L R B L R' L' R U 
83. 5.61 B U R' B' U B' R' B' R 
84. 5.08 B U L' R' L B U B 
85. (3.46) B U R U R' L R' B' 
86. 8.83 L' B' L' U' B U' L U' R 
87. 6.96 U B' L' R' U B' R L' U' 
88. 7.84 U' R' B' R U L' U B' 
89. 6.73 R B' U' R' U' L' U L U 
90. 4.85 U' L' U' L R B' U' B L' 
91. 6.57 B L' R' U L' U' R' U' 
92. 7.45 U B U' B L R U' L U' 
93. 4.47 U' R L U' R' L B' R U' 
94. 5.44 U' B' U L U R' B R L' 
95. 7.75 U L' U' B R' U R' B' L' 
96. 5.03 L U' B R' B' L' R L' 
97. (10.20) L' B R' L U' R B' R 
98. 4.51 B U' B L' R L U L U' 
99. 6.68 U L B' L B' L' B R 
100. 6.19 U' L' R' B R B' U L' B R 
101. 7.12 B' U' L' B' R L B' L' R' 
102. 8.56+ B U' L R B' R U B R' 
103. 6.81 L U R B R B' L R 
104. 7.34 B' R' U L B' R' L R 
105. 7.10 U L' B' U' L U' R' B' 
106. 4.25 R' U B' U' L U L' U 
107. 6.12 B R U L U R L' R 
108. (9.32) U' B' R L' U' R' B' L 
109. 7.25 R' L R' U B L R' U' B' 
110. 5.54 L B' L U' R B' U' L' U' R 
111. 4.92 U B L' R' L B R' B L 
112. (8.95) R' L U' L' R' U L' U' 
113. 6.54 U' L B L R B' U' R' 
114. 7.38 B' R' B R' U' B L U 
115. 7.43 B' U R B U' B' U' R' U 
116. 7.44 R B U' L U' B' U' B R 
117. 6.36 U R U' R' L' B' L B' R 
118. 7.83 U R B' L' U B R B' 
119. 7.11 B' U' B' U B U' R L' U 
120. 6.46 R U' B U B' R U' L' 
121. 6.54 U' R L' R B' R' L R' B 
122. (22.46) U' L U' R L' B' L U L 
123. 6.23 U L U L B U' R L' R 
124. (3.20) B R' U R' L R U R 
125. 8.08 U R' U B' R' U' R' L' U 
126. 4.96 R B' R U R L' B' U' L' 
127. 4.48 U L' R' U R L U R' 
128. 4.28 L R L' U R' U R' U L 
129. 7.62 B L' B' L' B' R U' L U 
130. 6.09 B' R' B' L U L' R' L' R 
131. 5.66 B' U' R B R' B L' R 
132. 5.17 U L B R B' L' B U R' 
133. 7.79 L' U' B' U' R' B' L B 
134. 6.17 U' R' B' R' B L B U 
135. 8.66 B U' L R U' B' U B R 
136. 5.67 B L U' B' L' U' L' U L 
137. 7.98 U' L' U' B U' B L R 
138. 6.59 U' B L U' B R' B U L' 
139. 6.18 U L U L U R' B R B 
140. (8.92) U' B' U B L B R' B L' 
141. 6.81 R' U' R' B R B' R' L 
142. 6.22 L R' U' B L' B U B L 
143. 6.75 R L R' B L R' U B 
144. 5.77 R' U B' U L' R' U L 
145. 5.78 B' U L' B U L R L 
146. 4.85 B' U R' U R B L' R L 
147. 6.62 L' U B' R B R' B' U R' 
148. 5.79 R U' B' L R B' U' R' 
149. 7.68 U' R U L' R L' R' B R' 
150. 4.78 U L' R' B R' B U' R' U' 
151. 7.25 R U' B' L' B R U L' B 
152. 4.19 R L' B' U R' L U L U 
153. 6.89 U' R L U' L' R' B' U 
154. 5.45 U' B U' B R' B' R' B 
155. 5.57 B' R L R U' B' R B' L' 
156. 6.36 B' R B R' B U B' L' 
157. 5.71 R B' U R L U R L' 
158. 5.14 L' B' R U B L' U' B U' 
159. 6.49 L R' L' B' U R U' B' U' 
160. 5.55 R' L' U L U B' R L 
161. 4.77 B' U' L B' U R' B R L 
162. 6.56 L R' L' B L' B U' R 
163. 7.30 B L U' B' L B' L' B' 
164. 5.70 U' R B' L B R U' L 
165. 6.23 R B' L B R' B' U' L 
166. 5.77 R L' R U' B' U L R' U' 
167. 8.01 B' L R' U' R U R U' 
168. 7.21 U' B' R B' U' B' R' L' R' 
169. (10.04) R' B R' U' R U B R' U' 
170. 5.64 L R L B R' B U R L 
171. 5.28 L R' B L' U' L R' B' L' 
172. 6.08 U' B' R L R B L' R 
173. 7.02 B L B' L' U B U' R' 
174. 6.99 R' B L' R' U' R L' U R' 
175. 7.67 U L' U L' B' U L' B' R' 
176. 8.22 R' L R B' U L' U' R' B' R' 
177. 7.55 L R L R L R B R 
178. 8.89 L U' B L B' R L' R L 
179. (9.38) B' R' U' B' L' R B R' L 
180. 7.52 B R' U' L' U' L' R' U R' 
181. (9.00) L U L B' L' R' B' R 
182. 6.43 R B R B U L' U' B L' 
183. 5.83 L' U L R U L' B U' R 
184. 5.25 L U' B L' U' R L U' 
185. 4.94 L' U R B' R U B L' R' 
186. 8.21 L R B' R' U' B' U' R 
187. 6.70 U B L U' L U' B U B' 
188. (10.12) R B U R' U R L B' R' 
189. 5.20 B' R B' R' U B R L' B' 
190. 6.31 L R' B U' B' R' U' L 
191. 7.85 U R U' R L' U' L B U 
192. 4.95 R' B L B' L' B U B L 
193. 5.53 R' B' L' R L' B L' U L' 
194. 5.87 L U R U' B L B' U' L 
195. (11.91) B U L B U R L U R 
196. 5.84 L' B R U' B L R' L' U' 
197. 5.67 U L U B' R' U' R' U 
198. 8.17 U B U R B' R B' R U 
199. 5.86 U R U' L R U B' U B 
200. 5.09 R' U' R' B R' U B R U' 
201. 6.86 L' R' U' L' B U L U R' 
202. 8.20 R B L U R' U' B U 
203. 7.04 U B R U' L R B' R' L' 
204. 7.52 B' L B L B' R U' R 
205. 4.82 L R U L' B L' R L' 
206. 5.27 R B' U L' R U B L R' 
207. 6.47 U B U L B U B' R U 
208. 7.38 B R' U' R L' B' U' L R' 
209. 6.97 L R' B R U' B R B L 
210. 7.81 R' U B R U B R B' R' 
211. 5.69 L R U R U B' L' U 
212. 6.52 R' L' R U L R L' R' L' 
213. 7.43 B L R U' R' L R U' B' 
214. 5.33 U B L' B U' R' L' B' U' 
215. 6.05 B' U' L' R' B L U' L R' 
216. 8.78 L' B' R' B U' B' R' L U' 
217. 8.02 L' R U' B' U' L R' B' U 
218. 6.29 L' U R B R' B' R' L' 
219. 6.47 U' B' R' L' U L' U L' U' 
220. 7.03 L R' U' B R L R B L 
221. 5.57 R L B' L' U' B L' U' 
222. 8.88 U L' U' R U' R L B 
223. 7.21 U B' U B U L' B' R' U' 
224. 7.53 U' R' B U' B' L R B U 
225. 6.46 B' U' L U B L' R' U 
226. 8.55 U B R' B' L B R' L' 
227. 5.97 U' L U' R' U' B' R L' U' 
228. 4.73 U' L R' B L B' R B 
229. 7.68 B L' R' B' R U' L' B U 
230. 5.88 R L B L R' L B' R 
231. 6.98 U' B' U L' R' L' R L U 
232. 8.17 L' R B' L' U' B' R U 
233. 7.74 B' L' R' B L R L U' 
234. 6.50 B' L' U R U L U' R' U' 
235. 5.57 U' L B L R U' R L' B' 
236. 5.62 L' U' L' U' B' R U' L U' 
237. 6.41 U B R' B R U B' R 
238. 5.78 L U' R' U B U R' B' 
239. 4.30 L' U B' U L R' B U' B' U' 
240. 5.80 U' R B L R U' L U' B 
241. 8.26 R L' U B' U' R' B' R' 
242. 8.56 L' R L' U' L' B' U L' 
243. 5.80 U L U B' L R' B L 
244. 5.27 U' B R' U' L' U' B' U' 
245. 5.98 U' R' B' L R U R L' 
246. 5.83 B U' B L' R U L' U' L' 
247. 5.58 R U' L R L R' L B' U' 
248. (14.17) L R' L' B U' R' U R' 
249. 7.95 L B U R' U' R' U' B' 
250. 7.62 U L' B' R U' B R B 
251. 5.09 L R' L' R U' B R' U' 
252. 6.57 U' L R' B' U' L U' R' 
253. 6.18 R' U R L R U R' L' R 
254. 5.77 L' R L' U' R B' U B' R 
255. 6.18 L B U R L R U B U' 
256. 6.41 L' B' R L' B R B' L 
257. 6.85 L' U R' B R' U' B' U R' 
258. 8.11 R L' U B L' U' L' B 
259. 5.74 B U B L R U L B L 
260. 5.55 U R B U L' B U L' 
261. (9.62) R U L U R L U L' 
262. (3.60) R' U L U' L U' R' L 
263. 4.45 U' B' L R U L' B L' 
264. 7.15 R U' B U R' B L B L' 
265. 6.18 U R U' B L' B R B' 
266. 4.43 L U R' U' L' R' U' L 
267. 7.48 U R B' U L' U' B R L' 
268. 5.53 R B L B U' B U R' 
269. (4.11) R' U R L' B' R L' B R' 
270. 6.12 L U' L U' R' B R L 
271. 5.32 U' L' B U' L B U' B L 
272. 7.28 L' U B R' B U L U 
273. 4.47 U' B' L' B' L' R L B' R' L' 
274. 7.78 U B' R' U B L R B' 
275. 6.14 R' L B L R' U L' U' R' 
276. 6.02 R U' B' U' R U L R' 
277. 6.75 R L' B' L' R U R' B 
278. (3.90) B R B' R' U' R' L R 
279. 5.17 R L' U R B U R' B' R 
280. 5.14 L R L' R L B' R U' 
281. 4.33 U R L R U R' B L R' 
282. 4.52 R B' L' R B' L R U' 
283. 6.88 L' R' B U R' B R' U R 
284. 5.46 R' U' B L R B' R L U' 
285. 5.64 U' R B' U R B L U' 
286. 7.84 L U L' R' L' R' B L' U' 
287. 5.96 B' U L U' B' L B R U 
288. 5.25 B' U' L R' U B U L' R' 
289. (3.68) B R L' U' L' R' U L' R' 
290. 6.01 U R' L' U L' U' L B R 
291. 7.75 B L R L' B' L U' B U' 
292. 5.63 R' L R U' R' L' R B 
293. 4.48 R U' R' U B R U' R' 
294. (9.89) B L' B' U R B' R B L' 
295. (3.45) U B' R' U R B' R L' 
296. 5.82 U L B R' B U L B U 
297. 5.96 U' B' R' U R' L B' L' 
298. 6.25 R' B R U R B L' R 
299. 4.61 L U' B' R' B L' R' B' U' 
300. (3.85) U B R' U B R' B U 
301. 6.78 R B' R' U L R' L' R 
302. (3.68) U' R' U L' R L' R' U 
303. 7.40 B' L R B' U R' U' B 
304. (2.54) L U L R L U L U L' 
305. (3.87) L U' L U' L U B' U 
306. 5.96 U' B' L B L' R' U' L' 
307. 5.52 B L U L U L' B' L 
308. 5.75 R L' R L U' B' U' R U' 
309. 6.34 U' B R' B' R' U' B' L' 
310. 7.75 B U B U' B L' U R L' 
311. (3.38) L' U' L' B U' R U L' R' 
312. 7.40 B' U' B' R' B L' B' L' 
313. 5.95 U' R B' U R B R L B' 
314. 4.20 B L R L' B' R' B R U 
315. 6.49 L' R' U R' U L B' L' U 
316. 7.21 B R U R' B U' B R' L' 
317. 6.03 L' B' U' R' U' B U L' 
318. 7.11 L B L' R' U B' U' B 
319. 7.96 U L' B U' R U' R' L' U' 
320. (3.48) R L U' L B' U' R B R' 
321. 5.68 U' L' U R' U' L R U 
322. 4.33 R' L' U R L' U L R' L 
323. 7.11 U B' L' B U R L' B U 
324. 6.47 R' L' R' B' U L' U R 
325. (9.73) B U' L' U' R B' L B U' 
326. 6.15 L U' B' R L' R U' R' L 
327. 5.98 B' L U' L' U B U' B' U' 
328. 6.37 L' R B L' U B' U L' 
329. 4.80 U' R' U L B L' U B' 
330. 6.26 L R' U B L B L B' 
331. 5.55 U R B U' B L' R B' R' 
332. 8.51 B' R' U' B' U' L' U B' 
333. 6.32 L' B U' R L B' R' B U 
334. 4.93 U R' B' U B L' R L 
335. 6.73 U L R B L' B' L U 
336. 5.74 R B' R' B' R B U B R' L' 
337. 6.75 L' B' L' B' R' B L B U' L 
338. 7.40 B' R U L U B U' B' 
339. 5.83 B' U L' B R' L' B' U L' U' 
340. 8.27 B' U L' U' B' U' R' U' R 
341. 5.26 U' B U' B U' R' L' R' U 
342. 8.40 L B' R' L' R B R' L' R 
343. 5.73 U' L B L' B L' U' L U 
344. 6.05 B U' B L' R' U' L U' 
345. 6.71 R' U' R' U R L U' B' 
346. 8.25 L R' L R' B' R' L U' 
347. 5.33 U' B' L B L' U R B U' 
348. 4.42 L' U' R' B U' B R' U 
349. 6.73 R L' U L U L B' R' U 
350. 7.27 U' R' U' R' B' L' U B' 
351. 5.27 L' U L' U B' L' U' B 
352. 5.36 B R U R' U' L R U' 
353. 6.97 R B U R' L' U' R U' 
354. 7.37 R' B L' U' L' B U R 
355. 4.20 L R' B R' L' R L' B L 
356. 6.53 R U R L B' L B' L' 
357. 6.99 B L R B U' L B' R 
358. 5.88 B R U B L R' U' B R' 
359. 5.60 U' L' R' L' B L B U 
360. 5.78 R L' U L U' L R' L B' 
361. 5.03 R' U' B' R L U' R L' U 
362. 6.49 U B L' R L' R' L B' L' 
363. 6.73 U R' B' L R' U L B 
364. 5.20 L B U L' U' B' U B' 
365. 5.33 U B L' U' R' B L' B 
366. 6.89 B U R B R' U R' B' 
367. 6.78 R B L U' L U L' U' 
368. 5.13 B' R' L U' B R' U R' 
369. 4.46 R L R' U' B' U' B R' 
370. 6.66 U R' B' U R' U L B 
371. 5.52 B' L' B' R U B L' U 
372. 8.20 L' B L' R U L' B' L' 
373. 6.63 B U B' L R L' U B R' 
374. (9.54) R' U R' L R L' B L' U 
375. 7.65 L' U B U' B' U' L' B' 
376. 7.66 B' U L' B L' R B' L' B 
377. 6.10 B' L U B' U R' L' R 
378. 5.48 R B L' U' B' R' U L' R 
379. 5.92 R' U R' U' L' B U R L' 
380. 6.66 L U' R U' B' U' B U' R 
381. 4.70 B' L' U R' U' R L' U 
382. 6.93 U' L' U' R' U' B L R 
383. 4.64 L' B' R' L B' U R U 
384. 4.66 R U B' U' R U L' B 
385. 6.50 L B' L R B R' U L R' 
386. 5.40 B L' R' U' R L U' R' B' 
387. 4.32 U' B' L R' B' U' L' B' R' 
388. (10.10) U' R B' R' U R U B' L 
389. (3.32) B' U' B' L R' U' L' B' L' 
390. 4.79 U' B' U L' U B' R B' 
391. 5.97 U' B U B' R' U' L' R' 
392. 7.35 B' L' B' L' R B' L' U 
393. 5.23 U R U L' R U' R L' U' 
394. 6.30 B' R L' R U' R B' L' U 
395. 4.75 R' L' R B U' B L' R' L 
396. 6.77 B R U B U R' L B R' 
397. 5.40 U R U R' B' L R' U' 
398. 6.09 B U L R' B U B U' L' 
399. 7.19 B' R' L U R' L' B' U' 
400. 6.85 R' L R L' U' B U' B' R 
401. 7.64 L' U' B' L' B L B L' U' 
402. 5.43 B' U' B R U' B' U' R L 
403. 6.24 B U L' R U' B L R 
404. (9.70) L' B' U' L' B L U' R' U' 
405. 7.10 R' B R' L' B L R U' L' 
406. 4.63 R' U' R B' L U R' L' 
407. 5.32 R B R U' R B' R' B' L' 
408. 5.08 B U L U' R U B L' B' R' 
409. 6.12 R U' R L' R' B U' L U 
410. 4.53 B' R' B L U R U' B' U 
411. 6.97 L' U' L B U' L' B' L 
412. 4.50 R U' B U' B' R B U' 
413. 5.22 B L' R' B L' U L U' R' 
414. 4.93 L' B' R' L B L R' B' L' 
415. 6.09 B' R B' L' R U' R' U' 
416. 7.71 B' R U' L' B' L' R U' 
417. 7.12 B L U' R' B' R' L' B' L 
418. 5.88 L' U' L' R L' R' B L' U' 
419. 4.67 U L' R' B L R U B 
420. 5.22 U B U' B' R' U' B L' B 
421. 5.85 B' L' R' B U B U' R U 
422. 5.49 L' U' L' B R B' L U' R' 
423. 4.86 B' U R' B U B U R' U' 
424. 6.57 L' U R L U B' L U' L 
425. 5.66 L' R' L B' L R U' L' 
426. 7.47 B L' U' B R L' U' L U' 
427. 5.34 L' R' B L' U' L R' U' R' 
428. (3.41) L U' R L' B' U B U 
429. 5.82 L U R B' R U B' L R' 
430. 5.17 R' L' U R L' B' L' R U' 
431. 6.22 B' L R' B U L U' L 
432. 6.18 B' U' B L R B' R' U 
433. 6.17 U' L' R' B R' L U' R B' 
434. 7.55 R L' R' B R' L' B R 
435. (3.08) U R' B U' R L B R U 
436. 5.15 R B U B R' B U R 
437. 5.68 B U' B R' U' B' L' B' L' 
438. 4.47 R U R L B U L' U' R' 
439. 8.40 B' L R' B L B' U L' 
440. 5.29 B U' L U L' R U R B' 
441. 4.39 L B L B L' R L' B R L' 
442. 4.95 U L' R L U' B L' B' L' 
443. 5.70 R' U R' L R L B R' 
444. (14.56) L U R B' R' L' R' B' 
445. 7.48 B R L' R' U L U' R U' 
446. 4.96 B' L B L B U B' L' B 
447. 6.26 B U' R' B R U B U' B' U' 
448. 6.80 R' L R' L R L R' L' B 
449. 7.60 B' R B U' L' R' U' L' B' 
450. 5.98 R U' R L R' B' R' B' R' 
451. 6.50 B R L R' L B L' B' 
452. 7.65 L' B' L U' B' U R' U' B' 
453. 4.89 R' U L U' R' U L' B 
454. (3.85) U' R' L B' L' R' L' B' U' 
455. (11.95) L R L B R' B L B' U' 
456. (3.66) L R U B' U B' L' B' L' 
457. 5.40 R U' B R' U L R L R 
458. 6.05 L' B' U' L B' L B' R' 
459. 6.14 R' L U' B U B L' R' B 
460. 5.33 U B R U R B' L U' 
461. 5.39 B U L B' R' U B' U 
462. 6.82 R L U' L' U B' U' B 
463. 8.14 U' B' U' R' L' B' R' B 
464. (9.33) L R' B' U' L R' U R' 
465. 5.53 R L B L R L' R L R' 
466. (3.48) L' U' R' B R' B U' L U' 
467. 6.16 L' B R' B L' U B' L' R' 
468. 6.28 R U L' B U' B' U R' 
469. 5.85 B L B L U' B' L' B' 
470. 7.59 R' U R L' U R B' L' 
471. 6.25 U L' B R L' B U L U 
472. 5.72 R B R' U B' R U L R 
473. 6.51 U L' B U' L U' R U 
474. 5.48 L' R L' U B' R U' B L 
475. 6.48 L B' U' R B R U R L 
476. 4.50 U L' U' R U R' L U 
477. 8.67 B R' L R' B' L' B' L B' 
478. 5.61 U R' U B' U L B' U 
479. 6.20 B' U' B U B R B L 
480. 5.89 U R' L R U' B' U' B 
481. 6.59 B' R U B U' R' B' L' 
482. 6.44 R L' B R B R U' R B' 
483. 5.56 R U L U' B' R U' B L 
484. 7.39 B R' L' U' R U' B' R' L' 
485. 7.67 R' B' R' U L B L B R' 
486. (8.99) B U' B L' R' B R' L B' 
487. 4.50 U' B' L R U' B' R B' R 
488. 7.72 R L' R' U' B R' U' B U 
489. 7.57 B' R' L' U' L U B L' 
490. 5.32 R' L' U L' B' R' B R' L 
491. 5.89 U R' L R' L' R' U' R' 
492. 6.60 U' R' U' L' U L' U' L 
493. 5.31 B' L U R' U' B' L' U 
494. 5.93 B' L U B L R' B R U' 
495. 5.66 R' B' U L U' L' R L' U' 
496. 6.80 U' L R' U R B' R' B' 
497. 7.09 R' L B L' U' L' B' U 
498. 7.67 R' U' R' L R L B' U' 
499. (4.12) B' R B' R L U' B' L 
500. 7.90 U R U L R' B U' R' U'


Edit3: alright last edit 5.94 avg200


Spoiler: 5.94 avg200



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-21
avg of 200: 5.94

Time List:
1. (3.60) R' U L U' L U' R' L 
2. 4.45 U' B' L R U L' B L' 
3. 7.15 R U' B U R' B L B L' 
4. 6.18 U R U' B L' B R B' 
5. 4.43 L U R' U' L' R' U' L 
6. 7.48 U R B' U L' U' B R L' 
7. 5.53 R B L B U' B U R' 
8. 4.11 R' U R L' B' R L' B R' 
9. 6.12 L U' L U' R' B R L 
10. 5.32 U' L' B U' L B U' B L 
11. 7.28 L' U B R' B U L U 
12. 4.47 U' B' L' B' L' R L B' R' L' 
13. 7.78 U B' R' U B L R B' 
14. 6.14 R' L B L R' U L' U' R' 
15. 6.02 R U' B' U' R U L R' 
16. 6.75 R L' B' L' R U R' B 
17. 3.90 B R B' R' U' R' L R 
18. 5.17 R L' U R B U R' B' R 
19. 5.14 L R L' R L B' R U' 
20. 4.33 U R L R U R' B L R' 
21. 4.52 R B' L' R B' L R U' 
22. 6.88 L' R' B U R' B R' U R 
23. 5.46 R' U' B L R B' R L U' 
24. 5.64 U' R B' U R B L U' 
25. 7.84 L U L' R' L' R' B L' U' 
26. 5.96 B' U L U' B' L B R U 
27. 5.25 B' U' L R' U B U L' R' 
28. (3.68) B R L' U' L' R' U L' R' 
29. 6.01 U R' L' U L' U' L B R 
30. 7.75 B L R L' B' L U' B U' 
31. 5.63 R' L R U' R' L' R B 
32. 4.48 R U' R' U B R U' R' 
33. (9.89) B L' B' U R B' R B L' 
34. (3.45) U B' R' U R B' R L' 
35. 5.82 U L B R' B U L B U 
36. 5.96 U' B' R' U R' L B' L' 
37. 6.25 R' B R U R B L' R 
38. 4.61 L U' B' R' B L' R' B' U' 
39. 3.85 U B R' U B R' B U 
40. 6.78 R B' R' U L R' L' R 
41. 3.68 U' R' U L' R L' R' U 
42. 7.40 B' L R B' U R' U' B 
43. (2.54) L U L R L U L U L' 
44. 3.87 L U' L U' L U B' U 
45. 5.96 U' B' L B L' R' U' L' 
46. 5.52 B L U L U L' B' L 
47. 5.75 R L' R L U' B' U' R U' 
48. 6.34 U' B R' B' R' U' B' L' 
49. 7.75 B U B U' B L' U R L' 
50. (3.38) L' U' L' B U' R U L' R' 
51. 7.40 B' U' B' R' B L' B' L' 
52. 5.95 U' R B' U R B R L B' 
53. 4.20 B L R L' B' R' B R U 
54. 6.49 L' R' U R' U L B' L' U 
55. 7.21 B R U R' B U' B R' L' 
56. 6.03 L' B' U' R' U' B U L' 
57. 7.11 L B L' R' U B' U' B 
58. 7.96 U L' B U' R U' R' L' U' 
59. (3.48) R L U' L B' U' R B R' 
60. 5.68 U' L' U R' U' L R U 
61. 4.33 R' L' U R L' U L R' L 
62. 7.11 U B' L' B U R L' B U 
63. 6.47 R' L' R' B' U L' U R 
64. (9.73) B U' L' U' R B' L B U' 
65. 6.15 L U' B' R L' R U' R' L 
66. 5.98 B' L U' L' U B U' B' U' 
67. 6.37 L' R B L' U B' U L' 
68. 4.80 U' R' U L B L' U B' 
69. 6.26 L R' U B L B L B' 
70. 5.55 U R B U' B L' R B' R' 
71. (8.51) B' R' U' B' U' L' U B' 
72. 6.32 L' B U' R L B' R' B U 
73. 4.93 U R' B' U B L' R L 
74. 6.73 U L R B L' B' L U 
75. 5.74 R B' R' B' R B U B R' L' 
76. 6.75 L' B' L' B' R' B L B U' L 
77. 7.40 B' R U L U B U' B' 
78. 5.83 B' U L' B R' L' B' U L' U' 
79. 8.27 B' U L' U' B' U' R' U' R 
80. 5.26 U' B U' B U' R' L' R' U 
81. (8.40) L B' R' L' R B R' L' R 
82. 5.73 U' L B L' B L' U' L U 
83. 6.05 B U' B L' R' U' L U' 
84. 6.71 R' U' R' U R L U' B' 
85. 8.25 L R' L R' B' R' L U' 
86. 5.33 U' B' L B L' U R B U' 
87. 4.42 L' U' R' B U' B R' U 
88. 6.73 R L' U L U L B' R' U 
89. 7.27 U' R' U' R' B' L' U B' 
90. 5.27 L' U L' U B' L' U' B 
91. 5.36 B R U R' U' L R U' 
92. 6.97 R B U R' L' U' R U' 
93. 7.37 R' B L' U' L' B U R 
94. 4.20 L R' B R' L' R L' B L 
95. 6.53 R U R L B' L B' L' 
96. 6.99 B L R B U' L B' R 
97. 5.88 B R U B L R' U' B R' 
98. 5.60 U' L' R' L' B L B U 
99. 5.78 R L' U L U' L R' L B' 
100. 5.03 R' U' B' R L U' R L' U 
101. 6.49 U B L' R L' R' L B' L' 
102. 6.73 U R' B' L R' U L B 
103. 5.20 L B U L' U' B' U B' 
104. 5.33 U B L' U' R' B L' B 
105. 6.89 B U R B R' U R' B' 
106. 6.78 R B L U' L U L' U' 
107. 5.13 B' R' L U' B R' U R' 
108. 4.46 R L R' U' B' U' B R' 
109. 6.66 U R' B' U R' U L B 
110. 5.52 B' L' B' R U B L' U 
111. 8.20 L' B L' R U L' B' L' 
112. 6.63 B U B' L R L' U B R' 
113. (9.54) R' U R' L R L' B L' U 
114. 7.65 L' U B U' B' U' L' B' 
115. 7.66 B' U L' B L' R B' L' B 
116. 6.10 B' L U B' U R' L' R 
117. 5.48 R B L' U' B' R' U L' R 
118. 5.92 R' U R' U' L' B U R L' 
119. 6.66 L U' R U' B' U' B U' R 
120. 4.70 B' L' U R' U' R L' U 
121. 6.93 U' L' U' R' U' B L R 
122. 4.64 L' B' R' L B' U R U 
123. 4.66 R U B' U' R U L' B 
124. 6.50 L B' L R B R' U L R' 
125. 5.40 B L' R' U' R L U' R' B' 
126. 4.32 U' B' L R' B' U' L' B' R' 
127. (10.10) U' R B' R' U R U B' L 
128. (3.32) B' U' B' L R' U' L' B' L' 
129. 4.79 U' B' U L' U B' R B' 
130. 5.97 U' B U B' R' U' L' R' 
131. 7.35 B' L' B' L' R B' L' U 
132. 5.23 U R U L' R U' R L' U' 
133. 6.30 B' R L' R U' R B' L' U 
134. 4.75 R' L' R B U' B L' R' L 
135. 6.77 B R U B U R' L B R' 
136. 5.40 U R U R' B' L R' U' 
137. 6.09 B U L R' B U B U' L' 
138. 7.19 B' R' L U R' L' B' U' 
139. 6.85 R' L R L' U' B U' B' R 
140. 7.64 L' U' B' L' B L B L' U' 
141. 5.43 B' U' B R U' B' U' R L 
142. 6.24 B U L' R U' B L R 
143. (9.70) L' B' U' L' B L U' R' U' 
144. 7.10 R' B R' L' B L R U' L' 
145. 4.63 R' U' R B' L U R' L' 
146. 5.32 R B R U' R B' R' B' L' 
147. 5.08 B U L U' R U B L' B' R' 
148. 6.12 R U' R L' R' B U' L U 
149. 4.53 B' R' B L U R U' B' U 
150. 6.97 L' U' L B U' L' B' L 
151. 4.50 R U' B U' B' R B U' 
152. 5.22 B L' R' B L' U L U' R' 
153. 4.93 L' B' R' L B L R' B' L' 
154. 6.09 B' R B' L' R U' R' U' 
155. 7.71 B' R U' L' B' L' R U' 
156. 7.12 B L U' R' B' R' L' B' L 
157. 5.88 L' U' L' R L' R' B L' U' 
158. 4.67 U L' R' B L R U B 
159. 5.22 U B U' B' R' U' B L' B 
160. 5.85 B' L' R' B U B U' R U 
161. 5.49 L' U' L' B R B' L U' R' 
162. 4.86 B' U R' B U B U R' U' 
163. 6.57 L' U R L U B' L U' L 
164. 5.66 L' R' L B' L R U' L' 
165. 7.47 B L' U' B R L' U' L U' 
166. 5.34 L' R' B L' U' L R' U' R' 
167. (3.41) L U' R L' B' U B U 
168. 5.82 L U R B' R U B' L R' 
169. 5.17 R' L' U R L' B' L' R U' 
170. 6.22 B' L R' B U L U' L 
171. 6.18 B' U' B L R B' R' U 
172. 6.17 U' L' R' B R' L U' R B' 
173. 7.55 R L' R' B R' L' B R 
174. (3.08) U R' B U' R L B R U 
175. 5.15 R B U B R' B U R 
176. 5.68 B U' B R' U' B' L' B' L' 
177. 4.47 R U R L B U L' U' R' 
178. (8.40) B' L R' B L B' U L' 
179. 5.29 B U' L U L' R U R B' 
180. 4.39 L B L B L' R L' B R L' 
181. 4.95 U L' R L U' B L' B' L' 
182. 5.70 R' U R' L R L B R' 
183. (14.56) L U R B' R' L' R' B' 
184. 7.48 B R L' R' U L U' R U' 
185. 4.96 B' L B L B U B' L' B 
186. 6.26 B U' R' B R U B U' B' U' 
187. 6.80 R' L R' L R L R' L' B 
188. 7.60 B' R B U' L' R' U' L' B' 
189. 5.98 R U' R L R' B' R' B' R' 
190. 6.50 B R L R' L B L' B' 
191. 7.65 L' B' L U' B' U R' U' B' 
192. 4.89 R' U L U' R' U L' B 
193. 3.85 U' R' L B' L' R' L' B' U' 
194. (11.95) L R L B R' B L B' U' 
195. (3.66) L R U B' U B' L' B' L' 
196. 5.40 R U' B R' U L R L R 
197. 6.05 L' B' U' L B' L B' R' 
198. 6.14 R' L U' B U B L' R' B 
199. 5.33 U B R U R B' L U' 
200. 5.39 B U L B' R' U B' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Akiro said:


> SO SUB-6 RELAY IS POSSIBLE!?
> 
> Gogo you can do it!!



Yeah a sub-6 relay is possible. But not with 15 seconds of inspection. 

*expecting to get proven wrong*


----------



## Julian (Oct 22, 2014)

2.75 average of 12 with CLL/LBL
incl. 2.27 ao5

1. 3.27 U' F2 R F2 R' F' U2 F2 R' U' 
2. 2.50 R F U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U 
3. (1.86) R2 U' R' F U' R' F2 U F2 U' 
4. 2.41 U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' F U' R 
5. 2.37 F' U' F2 U' F R2 F' R U2 
6. 3.99 U R' F' R' F R' U2 F2 R 
7. 2.04 R F2 U2 F' R' U R' U F' 
8. 2.40 R F' U R F U R' F2 R' 
9. 3.19 U2 F' U F' U R U2 R2 U2 
10. 2.32 F' R2 U2 F R' U2 F U' R' U' 
11. (4.75) F' U2 F2 U2 F U R2 F' R' U2 
12. 3.03 F U2 F' R' F2 U F2 U F R2



Spoiler



1. 3.27 U' F2 R F2 R' F' U2 F2 R' U'

x' y' U R' U' F2 R2
R' F2 R F' U2 R U' R' U' F U'

2. 2.50 R F U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U 

x2 L U F' L'
U R' F' R U' R' F2 R U

3. (1.86) R2 U' R' F U' R' F2 U F2 U' 

x y U' R' U R U' y R U' R' F' U2

4. 2.41 U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' F U' R 

x' R U2 R'
U' R U' R U' R U' R' U R' U R' U

5. 2.37 F' U' F2 U' F R2 F' R U2 

x2 z R U R2 U2 R
F R' F' R U R U' R' U'

6. 3.99 U R' F' R' F R' U2 F2 R 

x2 F U' R U' R2
U R U R' U R U2 R'
y-perm

7. 2.04 R F2 U2 F' R' U R' U F' 

x2 U2 R2
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

8. 2.40 R F' U R F U R' F2 R' 

x2 U' R U R' U' R
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

9. 3.19 U2 F' U F' U R U2 R2 U2 

x z' R U2 R U' R' U R
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2

10. 2.32 F' R2 U2 F R' U2 F U' R' U' 

z U2 R' F R2 U R'
F R U R' U' F' U'

11. (4.75) F' U2 F2 U2 F U R2 F' R' U2 

x' z F' R2 F R F'
U' R' F' R U' R' F2 R
y-perm

12. 3.03 F U2 F' R' F2 U F2 U F R2

x' z U2 R' U R' U' R U R B2 R2
U' F R U R' U' F'


yeah I got really lucky lol


----------



## Akash Rupela (Oct 22, 2014)

3x3 PB Average 5 = 8.09
4. 8.39 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R B' D2 R2 B' F R' F' U
5. 6.68 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 F' U2 B U' L B U' B L2 U
6. 8.03 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L U' B' L B R B D L D U2
7. 21.57 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L' D2 B' L' U' F R2 D' L' D2
8. 7.86 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 R D2 F2 L F D2 U R B2 L'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 22, 2014)

Learned how to solve a clock.

It's silly


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2014)

YESYESYESYESYESYES
6x6 Average of 5: 2:56.56
1. 2:51.79 
2. 3:01.50 
3. (3:08.02) 
4. 2:56.38 
5. (2:47.19)


----------



## Iggy (Oct 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> YESYESYESYESYESYES
> 6x6 Average of 5: 2:56.56
> 1. 2:51.79
> 2. 3:01.50
> ...



wtf, nice


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> YESYESYESYESYESYES
> 6x6 Average of 5: 2:56.56
> 1. 2:51.79
> 2. 3:01.50
> ...



Nooooo you beat me, ****er. Now I have to practice 6x6. I should be able to beat this...

EDIT: this was my 600th post. Perfect for a post talking about 6x6. ^_^


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Nooooo you beat me, ****er. Now I have to practice 6x6. I should be able to beat this...


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 22, 2014)

2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-22
avg of 12: 3.44

Time List:
1. 4.38 U2 F U' F2 U R F2 R' F U 
2. 4.77 R2 F2 R F U R2 F2 R' F 
3. 3.66 F' U F' U R' F2 U2 F' R2 
4. 2.96 U2 F' U R U' R2 U' R2 U 
5. (1.60) F U2 F' R' F2 R' F R U' 
6. 3.08 U2 R2 F2 R F' R' U' R2 U' 
7. 3.78 R2 U R' U2 F' U F2 U2 F' 
8. 3.56 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' U' 
9. 2.39 R U R' F U' R U2 F' R' U 
10. 2.19 F2 R' F2 R F2 U' R' F' R 
11. (4.90) F' U F' R2 F U R2 F2 R' U' 
12. 3.60 F U R F' U2 F' U' F' R2 U'

PB by .01

Also 2.63 ao5 w/ 2.44 mo3

2.81, 2.50, (2.24), 2.57, (4.37)


----------



## Iggy (Oct 22, 2014)

1:35.10 feet PB mo3


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 1:35.10 feet PB mo3



Nice! Meanwhile it takes me 30 seconds to make a move


----------



## Iggy (Oct 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice! Meanwhile it takes me 30 seconds to make a move



Thanks. I only ever to feet solves for the weekly comp


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Did an ao50.
6x6 Average of 50: 3:05.30


Spoiler



1. 3:02.17 
2. 3:04.11 
3. (3:41.20) 
4. 3:09.34 
5. 3:12.62 
6. 3:04.13 
7. 3:15.48 
8. 2:52.76 
9. 2:49.03 
10. 3:14.59 
11. 2:59.91 
12. 3:15.72 
13. 3:15.98 
14. 3:04.29 
15. 3:02.17 
16. 2:59.45 
17. 3:19.73 
18. 2:51.79 
19. 3:01.50 
20. 3:08.02 
21. 2:56.38 
22. (2:47.19) 
23. 2:47.85 
24. 3:05.91 
25. 3:13.77 
26. 3:19.34 
27. 2:56.14 
28. 3:08.30 
29. 3:12.12 
30. 2:56.56 
31. 3:08.37 
32. 3:13.92 
33. 2:54.32 
34. 3:00.02 
35. 2:58.86 
36. 3:17.22 
37. (2:43.69) 
38. 3:10.76 
39. 2:57.19 
40. 2:54.01 
41. (3:44.01) 
42. (3:29.02) 
43. 3:25.96 
44. 3:12.51 
45. (2:42.47) 
46. 3:20.01 
47. 2:48.12 
48. 2:53.94 
49. 3:08.88 
50. 3:09.97



PBs:
Single: 2:42.47

Ao5: Average of 5: 2:55.24


Spoiler



1. 3:01.50 
2. (3:08.02) 
3. 2:56.38 
4. (2:47.19) 
5. 2:47.85



Ao12: Average of 12: 3:01.11


Spoiler



1. 3:04.29 
2. 3:02.17 
3. 2:59.45 
4. (3:19.73) 
5. 2:51.79 
6. 3:01.50 
7. 3:08.02 
8. 2:56.38 
9. (2:47.19) 
10. 2:47.85 
11. 3:05.91 
12. 3:13.77


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 22, 2014)

2nd sub-20 avg of 12!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-22
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 15.572
worst: 23.976

mean of 3
current: 18.314 (σ = 1.67)
best: 18.134 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 5
current: 20.417 (σ = 2.12)
best: 18.250 (σ = 1.53)

avg of 12
current: 19.191 (σ = 1.96)
best: 19.191 (σ = 1.96)

Average: 19.191 (σ = 1.96)
Mean: 19.288

Time List:
1. 20.805 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F' D' L R F2 D R B2 R' F 
2. 17.976 F D' B2 L' F2 U B L' U' D2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' L' F2 D2 
3. 16.680 L' D' R B D' B U' B2 L' B' R2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 L U2 L' U2 F2 
4. 19.747 B R U2 B R' D F R F U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 
5. 20.646 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 D F D F' D L U2 R D' F D 
6. 18.322 R D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 B R D' B2 L U B' D2 F' R2 
7. 15.572 L U' L' B' D' L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 
8. 22.789 R' U2 R' B2 R F2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' B U' L' D' F' D2 F' U' 
9. 23.976 L2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 F D2 L2 F' R D B2 U' R D' B' D2 L' R2 
10. 18.697 B R' U2 F L2 B2 U F' D L F2 R2 B2 U D2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D 
11. 16.482 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' U' F2 U F' R' B' U R' B2 R' 
12. 19.764 R' F B R2 U2 R' D L F B2 L' F2 L F2 L' F2 R' U2 F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 22, 2014)

13.874 OH average of 5. Second best, which shows how ridiculous my pb is.

Edit: 14.551 OH average of 12


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2014)

41. 15.65 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B' U L' B' F2 D' R' B' R2 D' R2
x2 // Inspection
D' D' L B' D' z' U2 z D // EOLine
U L U U L' L' U z' U z // F2L-1
U' L' U U L U U L' L' U [L // F2L-2
z'] L U L [U' // F2L-3
z] U' L U L' U U L U' L' // WVLS
y L' L' U' L' U' L U L U L U' L // PLL
alg.cubing.net

3.26 TPS. Didn't need the pause recognising WV because it was just a normal insertion, but it's still PB by 0.29, so yay. I can finally look ahead with ZZ now, and I'm starting to improve again.


----------



## Username (Oct 22, 2014)

solves/total: 101/102

single
best: 15.34
worst: 26.39

avg of 5
current: 18.75 (σ = 0.46)
best: 16.94 (σ = 0.17)

avg of 12
current: 19.52 (σ = 1.09)
best: 17.90 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 100
current: 19.37 (σ = 1.78)
best: 19.37 (σ = 1.78)

OH

All PB but single


----------



## Torch (Oct 22, 2014)

8.94 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 B U2 F D' U B R' B U' B2 R2 B2 

WHOA. My second ever sub-10 is a sub-9!

x' y2 R' F R D2
R U' R' U' L U L'
R U R' U y R U R'
d R U R'
L' U2 L U' L' U' L
U' f R U R' U' f' U2

37/8.94=4.14 TPS


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 23, 2014)

YES! 27.99 PB 4x4 single! Finally broke that 28 barrier!

Scramble: R Fw Uw2 Fw2 B2 U R B Uw2 R U D L2 B U2 Uw' Rw' Uw Fw B2 R2 L' Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw' D' U2 Rw2 D2 Rw F2 D Uw' R D' B Uw2 B' U'


----------



## Username (Oct 23, 2014)

solves/total: 103/104

single
best: 1.88
worst: 8.06

avg of 5
current: 4.15 (σ = 0.41)
best: 3.35 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 12
current: 4.08 (σ = 0.86)
best: 3.60 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 100
current: 4.05 (σ = 0.67)
*best: 4.03 (σ = 0.64) PB*

Average: 4.04 (σ = 0.61)

pls moyu pyra be good

also ty drew 



Spoiler



1+: 1
2+: 5
3+: 48
4+: 39
5+: 5
6+: 2
7+: 2
8+: 1


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 23, 2014)

Yw Kim  

Got a pretty sweet congratulations letter from the Ohio state senate. I have no idea what made them think of it but it's awesome.


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2014)

18. 9.84 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U R' L U L B F' L F2 U2 B
z2 // Inspection
U D L F' U' R2 D2 // Cross (7/7)
U' R U' R' // F2L-1 (4/11)
L' U L2 U' L' // F2L-2 (5/16)
U R' U R L' U L // F2L-3 (7/23)
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-4 (8/31)
U' f R U R' U' f' / U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2lOLL (7+10 = 17/48)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14/62)

*6.30 TPS*.


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 23, 2014)

YES!!! My first sub 10 and first sub 9 single!! 8.39!
Can anyone reconstruct this?
Scramble: B2 D R' U B2 D F2 D B2 U2 L U2 D' R2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 
Inspection : x2 y
Cross: R' D2 R D
F2L : missing
OLL : F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
Pll : Skip with no AUF


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 24, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> YES!!! My first sub 10 and first sub 9 single!! 8.39!
> Can anyone reconstruct this?
> Scramble: B2 D R' U B2 D F2 D B2 U2 L U2 D' R2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2
> Inspection : x2 y
> ...



The only way to solve the first two pairs that makes sense is U' R' U R2 U R'. I can't find a solution for the last two pairs that gives that LL. I tried several things.

Congrats! It's a really fast solve.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 24, 2014)

*YESYESYES New PB's*

*3x3:*
18.41 Ao100
best time: 12.10
worst time: 23.94

current avg5: 17.67 (σ = 1.68)
*best avg5: 15.96 (σ = 1.53)*  PB

current avg12: 19.05 (σ = 2.45)
*best avg12: 16.75 (σ = 1.89)*  PB

current avg100: 18.41 (σ = 2.23)
best avg100: 18.41 (σ = 2.23)

session avg: 18.41 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 18.42
16.29, 17.53, 18.96, 15.85, 21.96, 18.32, 16.33, 17.64, 21.00, 17.04, 17.70, 18.90, 15.70, 18.49, 20.64, 23.07, 16.32, 14.42, 17.80, 15.61, 20.09, 17.42, 23.58, 20.99, 21.70, 18.90, 22.93, 23.94, 18.83, 20.93, 16.08, 17.53, 17.68, 18.80, 18.18, 21.23, 14.49, 16.70, 20.13, 19.68, 20.50, 13.64, 22.24, 17.13, 15.59, 16.70, 19.94, 16.35, 15.22, 22.42, 20.61, 14.82, 17.70, 18.31, 14.44, 15.37, 19.95, 16.34, 18.93, 20.07, 15.08, 13.75, 16.53, 19.35, 16.72, 16.27, 16.15, 21.33, 17.35, 17.79, 20.41, 17.07, 16.99, 13.34, 17.66, 17.81, 19.23, 17.05, 23.37, 23.78, 18.30, 18.38, 20.75, 16.35, 18.32, 22.26, 16.36, 22.47, 22.06, 16.87, 19.19, 23.42, 17.67, 21.30, 17.09, 18.04, 15.84, 19.14, 23.30, 12.10

OMG so inconsistent.. Maybe I should turn slower.

*2x2: (Ao50)*
number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.30
worst time: 10.73

current avg5: 6.68 (σ = 0.86)
*best avg5: 5.20 (σ = 0.21)*  PB

current avg12: 7.21 (σ = 1.06)
*best avg12: 6.01 (σ = 1.10)*  PB

*session avg: 6.50 (σ = 1.05)*  PB
session mean: 6.57

5.97, 5.27, 6.90, 7.81, 5.10, 4.99, 6.02, 9.87, 6.00, 8.24, 6.63, 6.37, 7.32, 5.13, 5.97, 4.50, 7.66, 7.38, 3.30, 6.24, 6.35, 7.38, 7.97, 5.26, 7.53, 4.65, 7.82, 7.34, 5.88, 7.46, 5.23, 4.98, 4.54, 6.40, 5.39, 5.38, 8.26, 5.90, 7.16, 10.73, 7.47, 7.40, 6.04, 6.39, 9.36, 5.33, 5.89, 6.55, 8.19, 7.60

*3x3 OH*
3x3OH: 1:12.82, 59.93, 49.41, 55.61, 1:03.11 = 59.55 Sub 1 and 1st ever OH Average. LOL I used beginner's method for LL.(Sune and Anti Sune for OLL and A and U perm for PLL)

* Single: 49.41
Average of 5: 59.55*
Wow, so many PB's in one day. This is what happens when you practice.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2014)

Username said:


> solves/total: 103/104
> 
> single
> best: 1.88
> ...



gj, sub me by 0.03


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2014)

FINALLY!

number of times: 162/164
best time: 2.26
worst time: 10.12

current avg5: 4.18 (σ = 1.02)
best avg5: 3.06 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 4.33 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 3.62 (σ = 0.67)

current avg50: 4.09 (σ = 0.79)
best avg50: 3.88 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 4.03 (σ = 0.78)
*best avg100: 3.99 (σ = 0.76)*

session avg: 4.12 (σ = 0.82)
session mean: 4.20

Sorry Kim  PB avg5 too


----------



## imvelox (Oct 24, 2014)

7.27 B' U2 L2 F' L2 B R2 B U2 R2 D2 U' R B' F' L U F' L2 R B'


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2014)

3.98 Skewb single!
R' L U L' B' R' B R L
9 moves, huge pause after the layer.


----------



## MM99 (Oct 24, 2014)

New pb ao5 with a 13.68 and ao12 with 14.89


----------



## Username (Oct 24, 2014)

3.06 2x2 ao100


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-24
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.60
worst: 4.15

mean of 3
current: 2.59 (σ = 0.22)
best: 2.02 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 5
current: 2.83 (σ = 0.36)
best: 2.17 (σ = 0.16)

avg of 12
current: 2.89 (σ = 0.55)
best: 2.40 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 50
current: 2.68 (σ = 0.46)
best: 2.64 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 100
current: 2.76 (σ = 0.42)
best: 2.76 (σ = 0.42)

Average: 2.76 (σ = 0.42)
Mean: 2.78

The tips are still too slow, but Moyu pyra is gj.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 25, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-25
avg of 5: 9.54

Time List:
1. (12.03) U2 F D' R U2 B D B2 U L' F' L2 F B' L2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 
2. 9.73 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L U' B' L2 D F' L2 R' U 
3. 9.86 U F L' B2 D R2 D R F U' R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 U2 
4. 9.05 U2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 R' U2 F L D L' U' B R' U' F' D2 
5. (8.44) U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B' D' U B' F2 D L' U L' R

Third Sub 10 average. The last two solves were PLL skips, so really lucky


----------



## Cale S (Oct 25, 2014)

5.90 skewb avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-24
avg of 100: 5.90

Time List:
1. 5.22 R U' B' L B' U' R' B L' 
2. 5.62 U' L' U L' R U B' U 
3. 5.40 R U B L R U' L R' U 
4. 6.35 L U L' B L U' R L 
5. 5.71 U' R L' B U R L' R U R' 
6. 5.73 L U L B' R' L' B R' L' 
7. 4.75 R B' R B R' L' R L' 
8. 5.53 R' B' L' R U' L' R U 
9. (3.71) B R' L' U B L' U' L U' 
10. 5.18 B' R L' R' U B L B' 
11. 6.92 R B L' R' U' L B' U L' 
12. 5.45 L' U' R' U' B' R L R' 
13. (3.37) L U R L' R U' B' R L 
14. 5.06 B L' U' R' B' R B' L 
15. 6.12 B L U' L' R' B' L B' 
16. 6.77 L' U' B' R B' R L' R' 
17. (8.74) B' U' B' L B' R B L' 
18. 5.38 B' L' B' L U' L R U' 
19. 6.82 L U' L R' U L R L' U' 
20. 7.74 R L' R' U B' R L U' 
21. 7.19 B' L U' L U' R L' R' L' 
22. 4.82 R' B U' B R' L R' U' 
23. 5.28 U B' R L R' B' R' B 
24. 4.92 R' L' R' L' B U' L' U R 
25. 4.18 B' L U' R L' R U' R' 
26. 5.68 R' L U B' U L B R 
27. 5.74 U B' L B' L' B' U' L R' 
28. 5.33 U L' U' B R' L U B 
29. 8.08 B' R' U B' L' U R U' R' 
30. 7.15 U' B R' L B U' R' B' 
31. 6.55 U' L B' L R L R B' R' 
32. 5.10 R' L' U B L' U B L' U 
33. (2.90) U' R U B' L' U R' U' 
34. 8.50 L' R' B U' R L B' U' L 
35. 5.38 L' U' B L' U' B' U' R L' 
36. 8.49 B' U L U L R' U B 
37. 5.33 R U L' U L' B L B 
38. 5.93 U L' R U B U' L' R' 
39. 5.72 L' B' R' U R' B' L R' 
40. 5.74 U' R' L R L' U L U' L' 
41. 5.56 R' L' R B L B L' R' L 
42. 6.23 U' B' U L U L' U B' 
43. 7.51 B' L' R' L' U L' U' L U' 
44. 6.83 B R' L R B R U' R U' 
45. 8.55 L U' B' R B U' R' L 
46. 5.58 U L B' R' U R' L' B L' 
47. 6.32 U R' L' B' U' R' L R U' 
48. 6.37 L B' R' L' U R' B U' L' 
49. 3.75 R' U' B R B R U' B' R 
50. 5.26 R' B' U B' L' U' R' U' R 
51. 7.02 B' U B L' U' R U L' 
52. 7.01 B R' L' B R L B' U R' 
53. 3.99 U' R U' R' L U R B' U' 
54. 6.82 B U L' R' L B' L U L 
55. 4.73 B' L' R' U B L B R' 
56. 6.75 B U' B L U' R' L R U 
57. 5.37 R' U' B' L' R' B R U' B' 
58. 7.47 B' R L' U' L' U L' R' 
59. 4.24 L' U' L R' B R B U' 
60. 4.08 R L' U' L' R L R B L 
61. 5.63 B' L U R U' R U' R U' 
62. 6.75 B' R' L U' R U' L' B L 
63. (9.48) R B R' L B L B' U R' 
64. 6.55 R U' B U B' U' R U' L 
65. 5.52 U' B L' B U' L' U' B R' 
66. 6.84 R U R L' R U' B' R' 
67. (9.25) U' L' U' B U R U' B' L 
68. 5.03 L' B U B' R' B' R U 
69. 6.03 R' B' R L B R' B R 
70. 6.59 B U' R L' R' U L B' R L' 
71. 5.17 B L U' R' U' L' U B' L 
72. 5.71 R U B L R' B' L' B 
73. 5.45 B L' U R' L' B' R L' R' 
74. 4.44 B' L' U B' R U' R B' 
75. 5.16 B' R U B U R' L' B' U' 
76. 5.86 B U' L U R U' R' U R' 
77. 4.28 U' B U B' U L' R L' B 
78. (3.63) B' U L' B U' R' U R' L' 
79. 5.90 B' U B' U R' B' R B' 
80. 7.68 R' L' U R L U' R' U' R' 
81. 5.47 L' U L B L' R' L B' R 
82. 8.05 B' R B' L R' L' U' R B 
83. (9.07) B U' B' L R' B R' L 
84. 5.80 R L' B L U R L U 
85. 6.01 R' U' B' L' R B R U' 
86. 7.18 L R B' L U' L' B' U' 
87. 4.59 L B R' L U R' B L U' 
88. (8.59) L' R' L R' B' L' R B' 
89. 5.25 R' U B R U L' B R 
90. 7.51 R L U' R' U' B U' B 
91. 7.25 U L R U R' L U' L' 
92. 5.08 U R' U' B' L U' L B' R 
93. 5.02 B L' R' L' U B L' R' 
94. (3.35) L R' L U L' B' U L 
95. 4.90 U' R' L B' L' R B L 
96. 4.45 U R' U R' L B' U B R' 
97. 5.10 L' B' L' U L' B L' B 
98. 5.30 B' R L U B U' R L 
99. 4.88 L U' L B U' B' R' B 
100. 6.06 R' U' B R B' R U' R


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 25, 2014)

best time: 11.95
worst time: 20.60

current avg5: 17.31 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 13.80 (σ = 1.13) PB!!!!!!

current avg12: 15.51 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 15.51 (σ = 2.23)PB!!!!

session avg: 15.87 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 15.93

19.54, 13.00, 16.33, 13.31, 14.20, 20.60, 14.95, 12.26, 11.95, 16.63, 16.62, 19.06, 18.69 

I am getting closer to sub 15! BTW 13.8 AO5 is crazy for me.


----------



## Chree (Oct 25, 2014)

New 5x5 PBs today:

Single: 1:33.20
Ao5: 1:45.29
Ao12: 1:48.58
Ao25: 1:52.08

Hoya. And the AoChuang. Pretty happy with all these things.

Edit: and somehow I missed my 400th post. Belated Accomplishment.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 25, 2014)

I got a 17.17 avg 100 on 3x3. PB.


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2014)

Rubik's cube one-handed
25-Oct-2014 10:56:07 - 11:16:05

Mean: 25.06
Average: 24.95 *// Sub-25 (again)!*
Best time: 20.37
Median: 24.75
Worst time: 32.28 *// Only one time not between 20 and 30, wat*
Standard deviation: 2.91

Best average of 5: 21.85
21-25 - (20.37) 22.33 21.35 21.87 (25.32)

Best average of 12: 24.42
13-24 - 24.75 22.79 26.75 26.63 (32.28) 28.40 26.54 22.75 (20.37) 22.33 21.35 21.87



Spoiler



1. 27.35 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 F' D' U F2 D2 R B' D' B' L' B2 U2
2. 21.58 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 R U' L F' R U' L2 D R' U'
3. 25.34 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B D' L' U2 B D' F U R B2 R
4. 22.04 U F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B' D R2 B D2 B' F' D' R' U2
5. 28.57 L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' L B2 F' R U' R2 L' B' D2 B2 U'
6. 24.35 D' B2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D' R' D' L F U B2 L2 B D'
7. 22.36 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 U L B' L U' F U' B' D2 R' L2 D
8. 26.45 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' F' B2 R D F' R B2 R' L' D
9. 24.67 F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L F D U2 L U B R2 D2 L' D2
10. 29.84 R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D B' R D' U2 B2 L2 F' R' B' R' U2
11. 24.44 U F2 D L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U' B2 R' U' B' R2 F U' L B' D R U2
12. 27.37 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B U' L2 F' U' R' U2 B2 R' U L'
13. 24.75 D' B2 U B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U R' U2 F D F' D B' F' D R
14. 22.79 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D F' L U R2 L' U2 F' R U' L2 U2
15. 26.75 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 U F' R2 U' L' D F' L'
16. 26.63 D' U' B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 U' B L' U B' U' B R' D' B F2
17. 32.28 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 R' U B' F' R' D' R2 F2 L' B2
18. 28.40 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 F U' B' F U2 R2 L B' U'
19. 26.54 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' B F D' R D U L B R U
20. 22.75 U2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' U2 B2 U F2 R' L2 F D' L F2 D2 R U R'
21. 20.37 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L' B' R2 U2 F D U2 F2 D2 L
22. 22.33 U F2 R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 U F2 U2 B' L D' B' R' U'
23. 21.35 U R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D L' F2 U' R D2 B D' U' L' D U2
24. 21.87 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L' F' D2 B2 L' B' F2 L' U L2 U2
25. 25.32 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B R2 L' U2 F2 U' B' D' U' L F



No sub-20 singles though


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 25, 2014)

2:43.95 6x6 single with triple parity and pop...


----------



## Username (Oct 25, 2014)

skyped with keaton (that's an accomplishment for me)


----------



## mafergut (Oct 25, 2014)

First timed session with my new AoSu. Just 4 or 5 solves to start grasping the idea of solving big cubes and still don't know anything 4x4 specific except for the alg for the last couple of edge pairs and the alg to permute two opposite edges. I don't even know yet the alg for flipping one edge, nor any advanced edge pairing techniques, only intuitive one-by-one pairing.

Interesting experience but I feel sooooo clumsy and slow that I yearn for my 3x3 at every turn.

Best time of the session a spectacular...ly horrible 2:55.65 (yes, with a 4x4, not a 7x7 or something like that.

1. 2:55.65 U Uw R2 Uw2 U2 Rw Uw U L' Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' R' Uw2 R B2 U' Fw2 Rw' L' D2 R' D Fw' Uw U' Rw' U2 F' R2 L2 B2 L2 B U L B R D

The other ones were like 4 to 5 minutes all of them.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 25, 2014)

Username said:


> skyped with keaton (that's an accomplishment for me)



<3


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 25, 2014)

Username said:


> skyped with keaton (that's an accomplishment for me)



Bro, what's your skype?  PM me.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 25, 2014)

moyu is good for spam TPS. pyra LL time attack in 2.159, 31 moves/2.159 seconds=14.36 TPS lol


----------



## Username (Oct 25, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> moyu is good for spam TPS. pyra LL time attack in 2.159, 31 moves/2.159 seconds=14.36 TPS lol



Ummm.... wat


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2014)

11.95 PB single!
(0, 5) / (-5, 4) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) /


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 25, 2014)

aochaung is cool. On cam

Average of 5: 1:21.20
1. 1:19.23 
2. 1:25.29 
3. (1:18.70) 
4. (1:29.25) 
5. 1:19.09


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 11.95 PB single!
> (0, 5) / (-5, 4) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) /



Nice dude. Remember your solution? Or at least your CP EP?


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow, first Ao100 (in one sitting) on a cube other than 2x2, 3x3 or Skewb! I did a 4x4 Ao100, it was 1:14.21! Previous was 1:19ish

notable accomplishments:
56 PB single (NP, but I still have that 57 OP)
1:06 Ao5 PB
1:10 ao12 PB
I think I had 3 PLL skips, plus a few EPLL skips and/or 2GLL
Skipped OLL with parity 3-4 times
2 sub 1s
a bunch of sub 1:05s


----------



## Randomno (Oct 25, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Wow, first Ao100 (in one sitting) on a cube other than 2x2, 3x3 or Skewb! I did a 4x4 Ao100, it was 1:14.21! Previous was 1:19ish
> 
> notable accomplishments:
> 56 PB single (NP, but I still have that 57 OP)
> ...



Took 2-3hrs roughly?


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Took 2-3hrs roughly?


Yep, I just checked the timestamps on my timer, and the 100-solve session went from 12:02:21 to 3:02:13 haha. Only 8 seconds short of 3 hours


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 25, 2014)

Megaminx

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-25
avg of 5: 50.42

Time List:
49.67, (45.90), 50.70, 50.90, (58.76)

Mehh PB fail


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 25, 2014)

6.641 NL PB 3x3 single! U' B' L2 U' F' B L' F L' F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 B R2 
Double x-cross on green. 34 moves 5.11 TPS, could've been so much better.


----------



## Chree (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeeeessss.. Finally got a sub2 Mega single, after a 4 day break.

Old > New PBs:
Single: 2:02.99 > 1:56.79
Ao5: 2:11.83 > 2:03.34
Ao12: 2:18.83 > 2:12.58
Ao25: 2:20.71 > 2:16.53


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 26, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 6.641 NL PB 3x3 single! U' B' L2 U' F' B L' F L' F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 B R2
> Double x-cross on green. 34 moves 5.11 TPS, could've been so much better.



y' z
D' R D R' D2 U' L' U L D R2 // XXcross // 11/11
U R' U R U' R U R' // F2L #3 // 8/19
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L # 4 // 8/27
y r U R' U' M U R U' R' // ELL // 9/36

I keep getting 36 moves. Was this your solution?


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 26, 2014)

Megaminx, first 2 sub 50s
Average of 5: 55.53
1. (1:02.53) 
2. (49.44) 
3. 59.34 
4. 49.44 
5. 57.81


----------



## Cale S (Oct 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> y' z
> D' R D R' D2 U' L' U L D R2 // XXcross // 11/11
> U R' U R U' R U R' // F2L #3 // 8/19
> U R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L # 4 // 8/27
> ...


I think it was probably this:

scramble: U' B' L2 U' F' B L' F L' F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 B R2

x' y' // inspection
D' R2 U F2 // xxcross (4/4)
R' U2 R // pair (3/7)
y' R U2 R' U2 F' U' F // pair (7/14)
F R U R' U' F' // OLL (6/20)
y' R' U R' U' y R' F R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (14/34)

It becomes 33 moves if you cancel last pair into OLL


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 26, 2014)

Cale S said:


> I think it was probably this:
> 
> scramble: U' B' L2 U' F' B L' F L' F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 B R2
> 
> ...



Probably 

Also check this

y' z // inspection 
D R' U2 R D2' R2' U F2 // XXXcross (8/8)
R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L #4 (8/16)
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL (10/26)
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' // PLL (10/36)


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 26, 2014)

Pure peanut on skewb in 2.12. Can anyone do it faster? most likely.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Pure peanut on skewb in 2.12. Can anyone do it faster? most likely.


1.6x 
Jonatan did it in ~1.4


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 26, 2014)

Algorithm please? I should know a decent algorithm for this by now...


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Algorithm please? I should know a decent algorithm for this by now...



I used the one here. If you look at it moves 3-6 make a sledge, so I based my fingertricks off that.


----------



## giorgi (Oct 26, 2014)

Pyraminx second best single 3.17 U' L' B R U L' R' L' r b  it could have easily been sub-3 (I got 2.04 after couple of tries on computer ) and you can try this scramble too so I will keep solution and write it later


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I used the one here. If you look at it moves 3-6 make a sledge, so I based my fingertricks off that.



Best H perm too. That is if you don't skip it like you should. I like his Z as well but I can't finger trick it as nicely as Meeps.


----------



## imvelox (Oct 26, 2014)

number of times: 53/53
best time: 8.63
worst time: 13.87

current mo3: 10.76 (σ = 0.96)
best mo3: 9.31 (σ = 1.00)

current avg5: 11.17 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 9.62 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 10.66 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 10.36 (σ = 1.00)

current avg50: 10.76 (σ = 0.87)
best avg50: 10.73 (σ = 0.86)


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 26, 2014)

I've spent over 11.3 days timing myself solving puzzles this year (that's just what I've got on Prisma)


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 26, 2014)

*7.462* F' L' B U' B R' L2 B U F2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 U2

y2
R B' U R' U y' R' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
y' U R U R' d' L' U L
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2
M' U' M' U M U' M' U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M2

53 ETM/7.462 = 7.10 TPS

alg.cubing.net

Just thought this was a funny solve.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 26, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> *7.462* F' L' B U' B R' L2 B U F2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 U2
> 
> y2
> R B' U R' U y' R' U' R
> ...



Nice.

Btw are you ever planning on getting Irish citizenship?


----------



## mafergut (Oct 26, 2014)

Watched a couple of vids yesterday on how to grab the cube for OH and started to practice a bit for the first time.

I timed a dozen cross + F2L solves (I suffer from OH amnesia, so I cannot complete the solve yet) and got times from 1:00.xx to 1:30.xx. Best side of this... I have a lot of room for improvement 

I didn't know how hard OH really was until I tried it myself.


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2014)

10.06 ao100

getting closer (old ob was 10.08)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 26, 2014)

Username said:


> 10.06 ao100
> 
> getting closer (old ob was 10.08)



Grats and at the same time damn..


----------



## Berd (Oct 26, 2014)

3x3 Avg 12 PB: 24:36


Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-26
avg of 12: 24.363

Time List:
1. 24.665 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D F U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U' R D L2 
2. 26.116 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D' U2 F' U2 R D' F' L2 B' 
3. 22.747 B R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D' B U2 B2 R F D2 B' D' 
4. 23.898 L D2 R2 L U' L' F U F' L B2 R U2 L' B2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 
5. 26.734 U' F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 R' B' R' F2 L D' R U F R2 
6. 24.100 D' R B' L D L U R2 B L' U2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 
7. 22.157 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R' U' R2 D R2 B2 F' L U B' U2 
8. 22.812 B2 L U2 L U2 L F2 D2 R U2 B D' L' F R2 U L2 U' R' F' 
9. (18.784) R2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' F D2 L2 D' R2 F L' R U R2 
10. 24.965 B' D2 U2 B L2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D L' R2 B' L2 D L2 D' L' B2 
11. (31.520) B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F D2 B' D2 L2 B' R' F2 U' F L' R2 D U' L2 R2 
12. 25.431 L' D B' D2 R L2 U' B' R U' F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2014)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 0.76
worst: 5.82

avg of 5
current: 2.14 (σ = 0.45)
best: 2.13 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 2.72 (σ = 0.82)
best: 2.57 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 100
current: 2.93 (σ = 0.65)
best: 2.93 (σ = 0.65)

Average: 2.93 (σ = 0.65)
Mean: 2.94

A few things:

1. I've learned two sets of EG-1
2. Inspections were definitely longer than 15 seconds so I could 1look more solves(still going to count though)
3. I'm starting to doubt cstimers WCA-2x2 scrambler

0.86 R F' U2 F U F' U R U'
0.76 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U'

and a bunch of low 1's


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2014)

Username said:


> 3. I'm starting to doubt cstimers WCA-2x2 scrambler


Yeah, I know their 'WCA' Skewb scrambler doesn't filter scrambles with six move solutions... It's random state, but no filtering.


----------



## imvelox (Oct 26, 2014)

12:15.87 2x2-8x8 relay 

meh pretty bad but still UWR by ~10 seek


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 26, 2014)

2.48 ao12 and 2.85 ao50 on cam w/ moyu pyra. ao50 is still meh, but I might upload.


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2014)

2x2 adjacent swap PBL/PLL/CLL from all four AUFs sub-0.9.
Swap on:
L: 0.80
F: 0.68
B: 0.88
R: 0.84


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 26, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 2.48 ao12 and 2.85 ao50 on cam w/ moyu pyra. ao50 is still meh, but I might upload.



Please freaking upload it.


-------

Edit: 27. 5.62 R' L' B L' B U L U l' b 

Not bad 27 solves in and PB by a lot. Haven't solved a Pyraminx since the spring comp in Montreal. Lucky however.


----------



## GG (Oct 27, 2014)

14.xx zz single, 17.xx zz avg5 18.xx zz avg12 19.xx zz avg50

zz is fun.

avg5


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Managed to post ~6 posts every day during exam week... Dang


----------



## GG (Oct 27, 2014)

yaaaaayy! improoooovemeeeent!

14.87 avg100  (cfop)


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 27, 2014)

not PB, but those TPS are: over 6 TPS!

7.95

U2 B2 R' D' F2 L' D L' D2 F' D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U

y x2
R' U R F' x'U' L U' (7/7) EOLine
Lw' U2 L2 L U L' U L U' L' (10/17) LHB
U R2 U R' U R U' R U R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R (20/37) RHB
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 (11/48) ZBLL

6,03 TPS


also, avg12 PB: dam, so close to sub10!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-27
avg of 12: 10.05



Spoiler: Time List:



1. (7.98) D2 R2 F R2 B L2 F2 L2 F L2 D' B D' R F R U' B2 L F' R 
2. 9.79 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B F U2 L' B2 U B2 L U L B F2 
3. 10.19 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L' R' U' F L2 B L2 R F2 
4. 11.15 L2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' D' R' U F2 L F' L2 F' U 
5. (11.55) R D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 L R F' U' F' L2 D2 U' R D' B' R2 
6. 8.69 U' B D2 F2 D2 L B2 L F D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 R2 
7. 8.82 B' D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B F2 R' D U' R B2 L' D 
8. 11.12 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U L2 D U' B U R2 F' L' U' R' D2 B D' F 
9. 10.66 D B L2 U2 L' F U' B U B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 
10. 11.48 U2 B D2 F L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F D2 R U L B D F' L' B2 L' D 
11. 9.79 R B2 U R2 U L2 D F' B U' F D2 F B' D2 B U2 R2 
12. 8.79 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F' R B' D F2 U2 L' U' B2


----------



## imvelox (Oct 27, 2014)

7.98 U' F2 D' B R2 U F' B' L' U R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' D F2 B2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 27, 2014)

Cale S said:


> I think it was probably this:
> 
> scramble: U' B' L2 U' F' B L' F L' F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 B R2
> 
> ...



The 3rd pair is different for me, I done U R' U R instead of R' U2 R, then I done y' U' R U' R' U' F' U L' U' L U F to cancel into OLL. anticlockwise u-perm after that.


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2014)

Skyped with Keaton again, this time it wasn't so awkward (another accomplishment)


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2014)

Wtf square-1 scramble: 
11.32 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) /


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 27, 2014)

This isn't my accomplishment, it's my brother's, he unstickered my 5x5 in less than 5 minutes, just like wut. Why couldn't he have been there when I was restickering my 7x7


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2014)

failed, still got PB

*3.000*, *36 moves*, 12.000 TPS
3 9 4 7\1 5 12 11\0 6 2 8\13 10 14 15
LD2RUL2URDLDULDR2U2LDRURDLULDLUR2UL2

Just got 2.100/32/15.238 with some practise, solution:
LD2RULURDL2URDL2DR2ULURDL2UR2UL2


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2014)

1:02.16 5x5x5 single


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 28, 2014)

3:00.42 3BLD single, finally beat Musicalboy2's time!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 28, 2014)

Average of 12: 10.44
1. 9.18 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L B F' R2 D2 F' U R' B2 L' 
2. 10.54 D' F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B' L2 R' D' B2 L2 R2 F L' F' 
3. 10.71 L2 U' B' D2 L' U2 F U' D' F R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U D 
4. 11.12 L2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 R2 F' U' R' B' R F R2 U F2 U2 
5. 9.58 D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F D' R' B F R D U' B R' 
6. 14.03 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D F2 D B2 L' B' F2 R2 F R U2 B2 R D' 
7. 9.89 R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 B' F D L' U2 B' R B2 U2 B2 U' R' 
8. (8.24) B D2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B' U' L2 D2 L' B' U R' 
9. 9.99 R U' F U' L F R D' F U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 B2 
10. (16.30) L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U B2 L' U F L2 B' F2 L R B R 
11. 10.48 B2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B U' F' L D2 B2 R' D L' B' 
12. 8.90 R D' R' D L B2 U' L' F U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 

counting 14.03...


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2014)

First five solves of the sesssion...

Best average of 5: 21.42
1-5 - 22.03 (37.69) 21.10 21.14 (19.89)

I dropped the cube on to my desk, then knocked it onto the floor and accidentally did a move half way through EOLine on the second solve...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 28, 2014)

PB 2x2 average of 5 (first sub 2)!

Average of 5 1.92
2.97 U2 F2 R2 U' R F2 U' R' U2
2.00 F R2 F' R2 U' R U F2 R'
2.02 U R F' R' F R U2 R F
1.70 F' U R' F' U2 F' R' U2 R2
1.74 U2 F2 U R2 F U F R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> This isn't my accomplishment, it's my brother's, he unstickered my 5x5 in less than 5 minutes, just like wut. Why couldn't he have been there when I was restickering my 7x7



what the

did it include removing the residue?


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2014)

11. 8.81 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' R B2 L' B F' L' U B' D2 F' U'

z2 // Inspection
F' U R' F D2 F' // Cross (6/6)
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L-1 (8/14)
R U2 R' L U2 L2 // F2L-2 (6/20)
U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-3 (6/26)
U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/34)
R U R D R' U' R D' R3' // OLL (9/43)
U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL (18/61)

61/8.81 = *6.92 TPS*
wat

E: sub-12!?

Mean: *11.99*
Average: 12.02
Best time: 8.81
Worst time: 14.54 *I usually average this...!?*
Standard deviation: 1.44

Best average of 5: 11.12
7-11 - 10.52 11.42 (12.90) 11.41 (8.81)

Best average of 12: 11.59
7-18 - 10.52 11.42 12.90 11.41 (8.81) 11.10 11.81 11.96 13.26 12.12 (14.54) 9.38



Spoiler



1. 11.38 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 B R B' F' R B2 D' R F L' D'
2. 14.32 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 L2 D' B' L' F2 L F' R' L U' R2 D2
3. 10.67 B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U R D' U' F D B2 F R D B' U
4. 12.61 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D L B2 L D2 B' L U' B2 L D'
5. 13.54 D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R L U' L' B' F D R2 B2 R2
6. 13.55 L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R F U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U
7. 10.52 R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U F' D' F' D U' L2 B R L' B' U2
8. 11.42 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' R' B' F' L D' U L2 F D2 R L'
9. 12.90 R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B' D L' F R F2 R' U F' U2
10. 11.41 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L' F U2 L D R2 D2 R F' L2 U'
11. 8.81 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' R B2 L' B F' L' U B' D2 F' U'
12. 11.10 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R D R2 L' F L' B2 L
13. 11.81 U' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D U' B' L2 D F2 R' U' B' F2 R' B2
14. 11.96 D' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' B' R' F' L B' U R2 F' D2
15. 13.26 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R B' L B L2 D2 U R' L D U'
16. 12.12 D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R L2 B2 U' L B' L2 U' L2 B
17. 14.54 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B D2 F2 R L2 B' R D' U R U'
18. 9.38 B2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F D R2 U B' F2 L' F2 D R U'
19. 13.88 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 R L B2 L D L' U' B'
20. 12.52 L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' B2 L' D R D' R' D2 L' F
21. 10.73 B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F U' B R U R' L D' L' F U'
22. 10.81 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 D R2 D L F L D2 F' L' D L2 B D
23. 13.05 R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F' U2 L F R2 B2 L F D'
24. 12.70 U R2 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D' L' F R D2 B' L' B D F' D2 F'
25. 10.85 B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B R B2 U2 F' R' B D' U



E2: sub-9 on cam 
going through it to reconstruct... so many pauses

1. 8.97 B2 L2 D U' R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L U2 L F L B2 L U F' R' 
x2 y' // Inspection
R2 [F // Cross (2/2) (0.39)
y] R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-1 (7/9) (1.38)
d R U' R' U' R R' U' R U R' // F2L-2 (11/20) (2.90)
d U L' U L // F2L-3 (5/25) (3.96)
y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (3/28) (4.67)
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO (7/35) (5.54)
U' R R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CO (11/46) (6.66)
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U // PLL (15/61) (8.81)

6.80 TPS...


----------



## Vesper Sword (Oct 28, 2014)

PB ao5 and single 
Average of 5: 8.45
1. (9.51) U' D' R2 F' U2 R' L' U' B L' U' L2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 
2. 8.18 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' U' R2 F' D U2 F U2 B2 U B' F' 
3. 8.94 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U B D2 L2 D' F2 L' U' B F2 D 
4. 8.23 U2 B2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' U L R B D2 R' F' L D2 F2 
5. (6.17) B U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' B R U' F L' R2 F2 L U


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> what the
> 
> did it include removing the residue?



No, but next time I need a cube unstickered I will make him remove the residue as well.


----------



## imvelox (Oct 28, 2014)

1:44.34 6x6 single with oll parity

~ 40/44/20


----------



## mafergut (Oct 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> what the
> 
> did it include removing the residue?



C'mon, no way! It took me ages to remove the adhesive from my Chilong with a credit card + alcohol. But the new stickers are fantastic! ;-)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 29, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-29
avg of 12: 6.60

Time List:
1. 5.43 U L' R' U L' U' B U' 
2. 5.40 R' L' R' B' U L B' L U' 
3. 6.73 R' L' R' U B L' R B' L' 
4. 4.12 B' L B L B' U' R' B 
5. (11.92) L' B' U L U' L B L' 
6. 6.35 R U R B L' B' U L' R 
7. 7.93 L' U' R L' B U B' R' B 
8. 4.93 U' L R L R B' L' R' U 
9. (4.08) U' B' L' B' R U' B L' 
10. 8.21 L' B L U' L R U' L B' 
11. 8.63 R L R U L R' L' B 
12. 8.28 U' R L R U' R B U R'

EDIT: 3rd sub-40

4. 39.58 D' U' B F Uw' R' D2 F2 Rw Uw2 B2 F Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 F U B D' F2 Fw2 D F' D' Fw U Rw2 D2 B' F' L' Rw' B Rw R D2 Fw2 Uw2


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-10-29 12:26

Default session

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 2:49.080
Worst Time: 3:00.412
Session Avg: 2:51.638
Session Mean: 2:52.881
Individual Times: 
2:50.227, 2:51.228, (3:00.412), (2:49.080), 2:53.461

http://www.chaotimer.com

PB ao5! The 3:00 should have been a DNF. Adjacent PLL parity on the back... Ugh


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 29, 2014)

2.25 2x2 ao100
PB by 0.1 seconds



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-28
avg of 100: 2.25

Time List:
1. 1.77 F' U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' 
2. 1.68 F2 R F2 R' U F2 U R U2 
3. 1.43 U2 R' U F' U F U2 R2 F' U' 
4. 2.19 R2 F R' F' R U2 R' U R2 
5. 2.37 U' R U' R2 U' F R2 F U' 
6. 2.64 F' R F2 U2 F' U R2 U R' 
7. 1.82 U R U' R2 U' F R U' R' 
8. 1.43 F2 U R U F' R U' F2 U 
9. 2.16 U R2 U F2 U F R2 F U2 
10. 2.41 U2 R F2 U R' U2 R' U F2 
11. 2.39 U2 F' R2 U' F2 U' F U' R U' 
12. 2.53 F R2 U' F2 U R' F2 U2 R' 
13. 2.49 R2 U F U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' 
14. 2.53 R F R U' R F U2 F2 U' 
15. 2.58 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U' R2 
16. 2.42 R F2 R U2 F R U' R' U' 
17. 2.15 R' U' F R' F' U2 F2 U' R 
18. 2.20 U F' U' R U F U2 R' U 
19. 2.30 R2 F2 U R' F U R2 U F2 
20. 2.45 F' R U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' 
21. 2.35 F2 U2 F U' R' U F U2 F' 
22. 2.31 R F U2 R' U F2 U' F' U R2 
23. 2.79 U2 R' F U2 R2 F' U' R U 
24. 1.92 U' F' U2 F' R2 U F2 R2 U2 
25. 2.26 F2 U' F' U R' F2 U F' R' 
26. 2.42 U F' U2 F' U R2 F U2 F 
27. 2.21 F2 U F' R' U R2 U' F U 
28. 2.81 R2 F2 U' F U2 F' U F' R' U2 
29. (2.95) U R F2 U' R U2 R F2 U' 
30. 2.22 U' R U2 F U' R2 U R2 U2 
31. 2.55 F2 R F2 R F' R F' R2 U' 
32. 1.72 F2 U2 R2 F' U' R F' U2 F R' 
33. 1.88 R2 F' U R U2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
34. 1.95 U F' U R F2 R F2 U' R' 
35. 2.61 F2 R U' F2 U R' U F2 U' 
36. (1.19) U F2 R2 F U' R U F2 U' 
37. 1.58 R2 F' U' F R' U2 F U' R 
38. 2.48 F' U2 R U R' U F' U2 F' R' 
39. 1.56 U' F R2 U' F U' F R F 
40. 2.30 U R' F U2 R' U' F U2 R2 U' 
41. 2.51 R F2 U2 R' U R' F' R2 F U' 
42. 1.77 U' R2 U' R' U F' U F U' 
43. 2.56 F2 U F R' U R2 U' F R2 
44. (1.35) U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
45. (1.02) U F U' F R2 U' F' R2 U' 
46. 1.73 R' U' F2 U2 R U' R F U' R' 
47. 2.34 U F R' F' U' R' U' R2 U2 
48. 1.67 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U F' U2 
49. 2.45 U F' U' F2 U F' U2 F2 U' 
50. 2.12 R' U' R U' R F' R2 U2 R' U' 
51. 1.95 R2 F' R' U' R F' R F2 R2 U' 
52. 2.84 R2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
53. 1.84 F2 U' R2 U R F2 R' F' R2 
54. (2.96) F R2 U' R F U2 F R U 
55. 2.13 R2 U' F R' U2 R U' F2 R2 U' 
56. 2.92 F2 R' U2 F R' F2 R F2 U2 
57. 2.87 R2 U2 F U2 F' U' R2 F' U' 
58. 2.16 F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R U2 R' U' 
59. (2.98) U F' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' U' 
60. 1.36 F2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R 
61. 2.68 U R2 F2 U' R' U' F R2 U' 
62. 2.28 F R2 F2 U F' R2 U' F' R' U2 
63. (3.00) U2 F' U2 F U' R F2 R U' 
64. (1.35) R F2 U' F' U2 R' F' U' F' 
65. 2.36 F' R2 F' R F2 R' U F' U' 
66. 2.34 F U2 R2 F R F2 R U2 R' 
67. 2.72 R' F' U F R' U2 R F2 U 
68. 2.55 U' R2 U R2 U F U2 R' U' 
69. 2.42 U R2 U2 F U' R U F' R2 U' 
70. 1.90 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 F R 
71. 2.65 R U2 F2 R F R F R' U' 
72. 2.59 U' R U2 R F U' F2 U' F2 U' 
73. 2.19 R' U R2 U F U' R2 F U 
74. 2.76 U' R2 U F2 R' U' R U' R 
75. 1.87 F2 U' R2 U F' R' F2 R2 F' U' 
76. 2.03 F2 U F' R2 U R F' U R2 U' 
77. 2.83 F2 U' F2 U F' U R U2 R' 
78. 2.94 R2 F U F U' R2 U R U' 
79. 2.50 U2 F' U' R' F2 U F R U' 
80. 2.60 F' R F R' F' U' R2 F2 U' 
81. 2.23 U2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
82. 2.78 R' F' U2 R2 U' R F2 R F' U' 
83. 2.15 R2 U2 F U R F2 U2 R2 U' 
84. 2.55 R2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 R U' 
85. 2.55 U2 R U F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
86. (3.19) R' F2 U' F R2 F U' R' U' 
87. 2.00 R F2 R2 U2 F' R U F' U2 R' 
88. 2.41 U F U F2 U R2 U' R F 
89. (1.23) F R2 U2 F R F2 U R U' 
90. 1.76 U' F2 R F' R U' F' R' U2 
91. 2.11 F U2 R' F' U F2 U' R U2 
92. 2.15 U R F2 U2 R' F2 U F' R' 
93. 2.10 F' U F2 R2 U' R' F2 U R2 
94. 2.06 U2 F' R2 F R2 U' F U' R2 
95. 2.38 F' U F2 U' F R' F2 U F2 
96. 2.23 R F R U F2 U2 R' F' U' 
97. 1.43 F' U R' F' U2 R F2 R2 U' 
98. 2.65 F2 R U' R' U' R2 F2 R' U2 
99. 1.56 F U2 R' U' R U' F R U 
100. 1.76 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R U2 R' U2


----------



## Iggy (Oct 29, 2014)

7.12 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 D' U' R F' L D2 B' D L' R2 F2 D2

a gj solve, COLL to EPLL skip


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 29, 2014)

Did a 5x5 ao25...

previous bests/new bests
single: 1:23.50/1:22.42
ao5: 1:37.19/1:29.57
ao12: 1:40.23/1:34.45

1:39.077, 1:36.478, 1:35.570, (1:47.707), 1:33.168, (1:51.727), 1:41.537, 1:28.819, 1:28.743, 1:43.870, 1:31.155, (1:22.427), 1:46.913, 
1:30.999, 1:33.448, 1:39.795, 1:33.701, 1:36.200, 1:37.821, 1:33.278, 1:42.469, 1:35.543, 1:39.121, (1:25.112), 1:39.976 = *1:36.556*


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

2:48 6x6 single on cam. Uploading ASAP.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 29, 2014)

My friend who's been cubing for 5 months and averages 30 can already get a .87 U perm... wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> My friend who's been cubing for 5 months and averages 30 can already get a .87 U perm... wat



Wat is correct.


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> My friend who's been cubing for 5 months and averages 30 can already get a .87 U perm... wat


How did he time it? Did he count frames?


----------



## mafergut (Oct 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> My friend who's been cubing for 5 months and averages 30 can already get a .87 U perm... wat



I've been cubing for a year and I only can get 1.9 at best. HOW'S THAT for a... wut?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> My friend who's been cubing for 5 months and averages 30 can already get a .87 U perm... wat



wait wait wait... 3x3 U perm or skewb U perm?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 29, 2014)

What the **** (my exact reaction)
9.735 3x3 average of 12. First sub 10, also 9.193 Average of 5 which I'm pretty sure is my second best. I haven't done much 3x3 in like 2 weeks. now, first 30 solves average 10.27.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What the **** (my exact reaction)
> 9.735 3x3 average of 12. First sub 10, also 9.193 Average of 5 which I'm pretty sure is my second best. I haven't done much 3x3 in like 2 weeks. now, first 30 solves average 10.27.



WAT


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What the **** (my exact reaction)
> 9.735 3x3 average of 12. First sub 10, also 9.193 Average of 5 which I'm pretty sure is my second best. I haven't done much 3x3 in like 2 weeks. now, first 30 solves average 10.27.


Nice


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 29, 2014)

8.756 PB average of 5. 
8.251, 10.513, 7.881, 8.753, 9.265 = 8.756
Missed the timer on the 8.2 so it probably should have been sub 8. The 8.2 and the 7.8 were both easy ZBLLs, last two were both N perms.

Edit: 9.838 Average of 12, I guess sub 10 averages of 12 will become commonplace.
Rolled the AO12: 9.602, PB dropped almost half a second in one day.


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.756 PB average of 5.
> 8.251, 10.513, 7.881, 8.753, 9.265 = 8.756
> Missed the timer on the 8.2 so it probably should have been sub 8. The 8.2 and the 7.8 were both easy ZBLLs, last two were both N perms.
> 
> ...


wat... nice.

My acccomplishment: sub-1ed diagswap PLL on 2x2. 24 frames, 25 FPS. Alg was two adjacent/diagonal PBLs with cancellations. That's all 2x2 PLLs sub-1 now.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 29, 2014)

10.244 AO100. I think I'm done for the day, sub 10 is getting close.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What the **** (my exact reaction)
> 9.735 3x3 average of 12. First sub 10, also 9.193 Average of 5 which I'm pretty sure is my second best. I haven't done much 3x3 in like 2 weeks. now, first 30 solves average 10.27.



Nice! About time you got a sub 10 avg12

Edit: wtf that avg100


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 29, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Edit: wtf that avg100


I don't know what it is. My look ahead has always been good, but for some reason it seems like I can turn at full speed and not pause as long as I see my first pair in inspection, which is 90% of the time.


----------



## imvelox (Oct 29, 2014)

1:44.54 6x6 single on video!

43/40/21(PP)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 29, 2014)

Average: 1.85
Best: 0.70
Worst: 3.82
Mean: 1.92
Standard Deviation: 0.81

1: 1.44	R' U' F U2 F' R2 U' F' U'
2: 1.06	F2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 R'
3: (0.70)	R' U F' U2 F'
4: 2.34	F' U F' U' F' R F2 U' R2 U'
5: 1.84	U2 F' R' F' R U2 R' U R2 U'
6: 1.62	R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2
7: 2.54	U2 R U R2 F R2 U' F R2
8: 2.54	F' U F2 R F' R F' U2
9: 1.23	U F R U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
10: (3.82)	F' R U' F R2 U' R' U2
11: 2.30	U F' U2 F' U R U2
12: 1.62	U R2 F2 R F' U F R U
PB avg 5 and 12 (5 is solves 1-5)


----------



## KevinG (Oct 29, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Average: 1.85
> Best: 0.70
> Worst: 3.82
> Mean: 1.92
> ...


Keyboard or Stackmat?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2014)

I've basically quit 2x2, but it's nice to see I'm still up to speed without practicing.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-29
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 0.77
worst: 4.19

mean of 3
current: 1.75 (σ = 0.30)
best: 1.30 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 5
current: 1.90 (σ = 0.18)
best: 1.31 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 12
current: 1.77 (σ = 0.32)
best: 1.47 (σ = 0.16)

avg of 50
current: 1.78 (σ = 0.27)
best: 1.72 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 100
current: 1.78 (σ = 0.40)
best: 1.78 (σ = 0.40)

Average: 1.78 (σ = 0.40)
Mean: 1.83

Guess we'll see how I do this weekend. Probably gonna bomb it like usual.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 29, 2014)

KevinG said:


> Keyboard or Stackmat?



Stackmat.....ofcourse


----------



## KevinG (Oct 29, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Stackmat.....ofcourse


Ok!
GJ btw


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2014)

*4.553*, 63 moves, *13.837 TPS*
8 15 12 3\0 2 10 4\5 14 6 1\13 11 9 7
L2ULDRURDLDRURDL2U3RDLDR2ULDLDRUL2URD2LURURDLULURDLDRURUL2DRUL

One of my best times and almost TPS PB, definitely my second best.
Also 12.221 TPS Ao5, PB.

E: Another 12.xyz TPS PB Ao5, also

4.120, 57 moves, 13.834 TPS
1 0 3 4\6 11 10 9\13 2 8 12\15 7 14 5	LURULD2RULU2LDRURDL2DRULUR3DL2DR2UL2ULD2RU2LD2RULUR2DL2U


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> How did he time it? Did he count frames?



He timed it. I'll try to get a vid of it.



mafergut said:


> I've been cubing for a year and I only can get 1.9 at best. HOW'S THAT for a... wut?



Practice!



guysensei1 said:


> wait wait wait... 3x3 U perm or skewb U perm?



3x3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sub 8 club!!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-29
avg of 12: 7.83

Time List:
1. 7.58 F D' F' D B2 L U' L2 D F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 B D2 B' U2 B' 
2. 7.15 R' F' U2 L2 B R D B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 R D2 
3. 9.00 U' F' D F2 R B' U L2 F' B2 R' D2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 
4. 7.90 F2 D2 F' R' L2 D' R2 L F D2 R U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 
5. (7.05) R D' B2 U2 R2 B L' U R2 U' B2 R2 F B2 R2 D2 F' B' 
6. 8.16 B R2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B2 U' L' D2 L' U' B2 L F2 D 
7. 7.65 F B R' U D2 F' L F B' D' L2 F2 R' L' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 
8. 7.15 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L' B D U R F2 L2 R' B' D 
9. (9.25) L2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 D U2 L2 D B' D' L2 F2 L' R' U' B F' 
10. 7.77 F' L U2 R' L2 B R F U B U2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 U' D2 L2 U' R2 
11. 7.11 L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D U F U2 L B2 R U2 R2 D' U' F 
12. 8.78 F2 U L B' R2 F' L' F L D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D2 R2


----------



## natezach728 (Oct 30, 2014)

300 skewb solves done, best avg100 was 4.313


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 30, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I've basically quit 2x2


Why?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Why?



I just can't do well in comp and I'm tired of people constantly going "oh y u no WR this weekend?"


----------



## GG (Oct 30, 2014)

accomplishment: I'm basically sub20 with 2 methods now. Huzzah!


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 30, 2014)

4.518 15 puzzle average of 5. How does this compare to soup?


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 30, 2014)

3x3 single with PLL at probably like 3.7. Did the wrong G perm and rage quit.


----------



## kcl (Oct 30, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 3x3 single with PLL at probably like 3.7. Did the wrong G perm and rage quit.



I know that feeling


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 30, 2014)

49.14 4x4 ao12 with 46.13 ao5

*(42.80), 44.34, 47.79, 56.29, 46.25*, 54.18, 44.62, 47.78, 48.00, 49.83, (57.56), 52.35

meh


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 30, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm tired of people constantly going "oh y u no WR this weekend?"


Quit the forum, not 2x2. 


Rubiks560 said:


> I just can't do well in comp


You have before. And I think you will again. Even if you don't practice seriously, I think you'll get some great averages in comp as soon as pressure is off a bit and luck is on your side.

Obviously, it's your choice, but "2x2 is getting boring" wasn't even one of your reasons for quitting. If it really is just about the pressure and frustration of competing, and not about getting sick of the event itself... I'm sorry you quit for that reason.

Have you been cubing less, or practicing other events more?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 4.518 15 puzzle average of 5. How does this compare to soup?



Not sure if talking about the forum member, or actually soup.


----------



## kcl (Oct 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Quit the forum, not 2x2.
> 
> You have before. And I think you will again. Even if you don't practice seriously, I think you'll get some great averages in comp as soon as pressure is off a bit and luck is on your side.
> 
> ...



He's been working harder at other stuff instead of pouring time into spamming 2x2.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Quit the forum, not 2x2.
> 
> You have before. And I think you will again. Even if you don't practice seriously, I think you'll get some great averages in comp as soon as pressure is off a bit and luck is on your side.
> 
> ...



It's not the forums that do it, it's people at the competitions.
It's just super annoying to have people on my case all the time when I fail. And not practicing helps me relax more. After WisCube 2014 I was so mad about failing that I gave myself a massive headache. Ask anyone at that comp. I looked miserable.

Nah, not cubing less. Doing lots of 3x3. Learning ZBLLs and stuff.


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Oct 30, 2014)

I just started cubing about 4 weeks ago. Finally got under a minute! 59 seconds.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2014)

SUB 3 AO12 ON 6x6
Also PB ao5
Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 2:45.961
Worst Time: 3:15.363
Session Avg: 2:58.717
Session Mean: 2:59.041
Individual Times: 
2:58.728, (2:45.961), 2:56.595, 3:14.280, 2:47.044, 2:47.294, (3:15.363), 2:54.695, 2:52.064, 3:11.896, 2:57.562, 3:07.012


Also... I learnt how to cancel the last center line into the last oblique commutators.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2014)

Pyra PB avg5, with freezing hands:

Average of 5: 3.29
1. 3.64 R B L' B' L' B R' L' l r b'
2. 3.03 U' L' B' L' R' B L U b'
3. (5.07) U' L' R' B' U R B' L b u
4. (2.52) R' L' U' R' L U R U'
5. 3.20 L R' U' B' R' L U' R u


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 30, 2014)

4x4: 

32.315 avg5!

1. (29.030) 
2. 31.380 
3. (36.915) 
4. 32.694 
5. 32.871 

Not PB but still really good! It comes out of all that hardcore practice before UKC!


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2014)

15 puzzle 5.918 Ao5.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 30, 2014)

3.912 pyra avg50! 4.096 avg100!


----------



## Myachii (Oct 30, 2014)

New 3x3 PB! 
12.36 seconds 
My last PB was 13.01, I set it on 27/05/14 (5 months and 3 days ago)
This is only my second new PB in a year
#FinallySub13


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 30, 2014)

YASSS Finally hit a sub 20 Single YASSS


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 30, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's not the forums that do it, it's people at the competitions.
> It's just super annoying to have people on my case all the time when I fail. And not practicing helps me relax more. After WisCube 2014 I was so mad about failing that I gave myself a massive headache. Ask anyone at that comp. I looked miserable.
> 
> Nah, not cubing less. Doing lots of 3x3. Learning ZBLLs and stuff.



You weren't horrible. Me and my friend, now that was horrible. I did a pyraminx round, and got two DNF's because of the pressure, and so I forgot how to solve it. That is the definition of horrible


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 30, 2014)

PB ao50 and 100!
Yay, this is the perfect time for these PBs to come! I have a comp in 2 days, and hopefully will get a sub 20 or even 19 3x3 average. I am pumped!

Old/ New
50: 18.06/ 17.93 Yay, sub 18!
100: 18.28/ 18.18


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 31, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-30
avg of 12: 7.15

Time List:
1. 6.40 U' L B' L U B' R' U 
2. 8.35 B' L U B' R L U B 
3. 7.23 U R' B L R B' U R 
4. 6.82 U L' U B U' B' L B' U 
5. 7.03 L B L B R' B R L' 
6. 7.33 L' U R' U L' U' B' R U' 
7. 8.72 R L' U L U R U' L' 
8. (4.39) U' B' R U' R' L B' L' R' 
9. 5.43 L' U' L R' B' R U B R 
10. 8.05 B' U R U' L' U R L' U' 
11. (11.46) L' B' R L' U' B L U R' 
12. 6.11 R' U' R' L U R L' R L'

Moyu Skewb is GJ!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 31, 2014)

soup said:


> edit: oh, cool. 4.386 avg5
> (4.080), 4.936, 4.080, (6.151), 4.143 = 4.386
> oh, cool. 4.995 avg12
> 4.319, 4.576, 5.111, 4.712, (7.056), (4.080), 4.936, 4.080, 6.151, 4.143, 5.679, 6.248 = 4.995
> ...


Nice. 

Out of curiosity, how much do you cube? At all? I've never seen you post anything but slidy stuff.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 31, 2014)

kek

(4.66) U' D2 B' U2 R D F2 D' L' B2 U' L2 F2 U' D' F2 R2 U B2

x2 y' F' B U R' y' R U' R' D
y' U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
y' U R U' R' U R' F R F'
U R U R' U R U2 R' U'

7.29 TPS

lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 31, 2014)

7.99 ao50. Not bad. Also several more fails at getting a 4. My F2L is getting seriously good, but my LL just can't seem to keep up.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 7.99 ao50. Not bad. Also several more fails at getting a 4. My F2L is getting seriously good, but my LL just can't seem to keep up.



LL is easy. Let me teach you.

1. Learn algs
2. TPS
3. don't stop


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 31, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> LL is easy. Let me teach you.
> 
> 1. Learn algs
> 2. TPS
> 3. don't stop



Well good, I know all of my algs, which means i'm 33% done already! Now I just have to do the other 2 steps.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 31, 2014)

2:07 5x5 single. finally sub 2:10


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Well good, I know all of my algs, which means i'm 33% done already! Now I just have to do the other 2 steps.



Nope, you need more algs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Nope, you need more algs.



lol. things like COLL, ZBLLs, easy 1LLLs and stuff?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 31, 2014)

Decided to use a LiYing...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-31
avg of 5: 9.88

Time List:
1. (12.74) R' U2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D' R2 F' L' B D' L' R B' L2 
2. 8.12 L2 D B2 D' U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 F' R2 D' B2 U2 R B F' U B' F' 
3. (7.49) B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R' F D' L' U' L 
4. 11.83 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R U' F' D' L2 B' F' L D F2 L' 
5. 9.69 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' L D2 F' D2 R' D2 L U2

:tu


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Decided to use a LiYing...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-31
> avg of 5: 9.88
> ...



Nice! So... you gonna stick with the liying?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice! So... you gonna stick with the liying?



Don't know yet. My AoLong v2 still hasn't arrived... which I'll probably use as my main when it comes.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Average of 5: 2:48.92
1. 2:50.78 
2. 2:51.75 
3. 2:44.22 
4. (2:37.49) 
5. (2:52.84) 
Sub-2:50!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 31, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Nope, you need more algs.



No, you don't understand. I know ALL of the algs. All of them.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> No, you don't understand. I know ALL of the algs. All of them.


You memorised full 1LLL?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You memorised full 1LLL?



Not just that.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Not just that.


He memorised optimal 1 look cube?! :O

OMG VIDEO PLS


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 31, 2014)

Cool all on cam if anyone want to see any bits of the avg

number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.35
worst time: 25.78

current mo3: 13.51 (σ = 2.97)
best mo3: 10.88 (σ = 2.20)

current avg5: 12.71 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 11.21 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 12.69 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 11.50 (σ = 0.68)

current avg25: 11.98 (σ = 0.95)
best avg25: 11.60 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 11.88 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 12.16



Spoiler: Times



11.68, 10.52, 10.67, 13.72, 12.54, 11.93, (8.35), 12.36, 13.02, 13.40, 11.49, 13.01, 10.31, (14.93), (9.98), 11.62, 12.17, 12.58, 10.46, 12.70, 11.23, 11.68, 10.99, 11.80, 10.93, 12.64, 10.24, 12.39, 11.11, 11.72, 11.15, 12.89, 12.49, 11.15, 10.20, 11.41, 13.31, 11.06, 12.56, 11.52, 13.84, (9.28), 11.70, (25.78), 11.07, 13.52, 12.19, 12.42, (16.88), 11.24


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 31, 2014)

13.429 OH average of 5. Second best.
14.455 Average of 12.

Edit: 13.207 AO5 new second best.
Wow, 13.965 Average of 12, before today my second best AO5 was 13.8xx.


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2014)

Best average of 5: 21.36
50-54 - 19.98 (19.74) (23.58) 22.70 21.41

PB, but I think I've failed my goal of sub-20 Ao5 before UKC, unless I can improve that by one and a half second in about 15 hours...


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 31, 2014)

15.080 OH average of 100. Another half second drop, getting kinda fast. my average of 100 has gone down 2.25 since I finished ZBLL 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> PB, but I think I've failed my goal of sub-20 Ao5 before UKC, unless I can improve that by one and a half second in about 15 hours...



Go for it then. 

Sub-30 Ao5, definitely improved a lot since I started speedcubing again. Cross is better, lookahead still really bad but better, and my U perms still suck.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 31, 2014)

qcube: *5.864* single PLL skip

53 moves/5.86 = *9.04 TPS*


----------



## Randomno (Oct 31, 2014)

Yusss sub 30 Ao12.

avg of 12: 29.813

Time List:
1. (25.176) U2 B2 F R2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L' R' U' R D F' L' U2 B L2 
2. 29.226 L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U B F2 U R D' L F D2 F' U2 
3. 27.475 U2 L2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 D B' D2 F R' D B L' D' F' 
4. 33.333 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L' B R' B2 F2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 
5. 28.142 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F L U' L2 D L' B' D2 R U2 F2 
6. 30.028 R' D2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 D' L' B' U' F' R B' R D2 F2 
7. 27.592 F L2 U2 F R2 F U2 F D2 R2 F D L' B' U L' F L' F U2 
8. 32.557 F2 D' U' B2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 R F D B' F2 D B' L' B D' 
9. 32.172 U B R U' D' L' F U' L B D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R U2 F2 L' 
10. 29.746 B2 D' R B2 L U R F2 B' R D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 L 
11. 27.859 B' L2 F2 L U' F L D B L' B D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B' 
12. (42.619) D2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' D' B' D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 F'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 15.080 OH average of 100. Another half second drop, getting kinda fast. my average of 100 has gone down 2.25 since I finished ZBLL 3 weeks ago.



Are you doing EO for 100% of your solves now?


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 31, 2014)

Got powdered cinnamon in my Aolong v1, and its just as fast and smells awesome when I cube. I'd say that's an accomplishment


----------



## GG (Oct 31, 2014)

oh wow. 13.28 avg 12 (PB) (on cam)

there is one mis-scramble, but I'm still going to count this...

right before ukc as well


----------



## ChickenWrap (Oct 31, 2014)

Sunnymelisa said:


> I just started cubing about 4 weeks ago. Finally got under a minute! 59 seconds.



Good job! That pretty good for 4 weeks!

My accomplishment: 

6x6 in 2:31. First time cubing while stoned out of my mind, and it worked fairly well.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 31, 2014)

2 oll skips

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-31
avg of 12: 7.09

Time List:
1. 6.18 B U' B L D' R' L' F B2 R F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 D' R2 
2. 8.25 L2 R2 D U R2 F2 D' L2 B L R F' U L R2 B' F2 
3. 6.39 B' D B' L2 U' R' L F L' B' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U 
4. 5.68 D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 R F L' U F2 R D2 L B' D' L 
5. (8.52) D2 R F2 U2 L F2 L F2 L B D2 R2 F L D L F U' R 
6. 7.84 L2 B' D' B R2 D' B2 U' R' D L' F2 L F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 
7. (5.68) U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 L2 B D2 R D' B' U' L' B R2 B2 
8. 7.86 B2 L B2 L' R B2 L2 R' D' B2 U' R2 B' L2 R2 D B U2 
9. 7.26 B' D2 F2 U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 F2 D' B2 L U' B2 R2 F' L2 B U' 
10. 7.45 U2 B2 R' B2 U R' B R' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 
11. 7.54 D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 R' F2 U2 R' U L' D' F D' U L' F2 D2 R' 
12. 6.45 U L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 D U' B' D U B R2 U2


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

14.15, 16.31, 13.16, 12.96, 17.06, 13.59, 15.24, 15.39, 10.27, 16.50, 15.61, 15.76


current avg5: 15.59 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 14.00 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 14.87 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 14.87 PB!!!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2014)

erm..... wat

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=677&cat=7&rnd=1


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 1, 2014)

Sub-15 with Roux now

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-31
avg of 12: 14.92

Time List:
1. 14.85 D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' B R' F2 L B2 D B2 F R2 D' 
2. (16.67) R2 F R2 B R2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 F' U R F2 L' D B L2 R U2 
3. (11.96) F2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 L' R' U' F' U2 B2 D R' U' B2 L F 
4. 15.97 F' L2 D R U B2 R' L D' R2 F' U2 F' L2 B D2 B L2 F 
5. 16.20 L' U2 F2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 D L2 U R F' L R' F R' B 
6. 14.97 R U2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 F U F2 L2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' 
7. 14.43 U F2 D U2 R2 U L2 R2 U B2 R' B' D' L' F L' D2 U F 
8. 12.02 B2 D2 F D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U L2 F' R2 B R U2 L' D2 B U2 
9. 15.61 L R D2 R B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 B' L' U B2 D2 F2 U' F' D' L' 
10. 14.80 F' R' B2 D B U2 R2 D' B L' U F2 R2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 
11. 16.31 B2 D' F R' F' D2 F' R D' F2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 
12. 14.07 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B D2 L R U B' U2 F' D'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2014)

3.44 pyraminx PB avg12 and 3.01 PB avg5


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2014)

3.00 pyraminx AsR average by Oka!

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=677&cat=11&rnd=1


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3.00 pyraminx AsR average by Oka!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=677&cat=11&rnd=1



Oka? The inventer of the Oka method? Cool!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=677&cat=10&rnd=1

Yu Da-Hyun finally broke the megaminx WRs!


----------



## giorgi (Nov 1, 2014)

Second best 3x3 solve 7.22 Full-step could have been sub 7 easily If I did not mess up Pll  Gj scramble : D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F D' F' L2 R B' L' R F2 R B'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> erm..... wat
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=677&cat=7&rnd=1



Holy



Iggy said:


> 3.00 pyraminx AsR average by Oka!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=677&cat=11&rnd=1



friggin



Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=677&cat=10&rnd=1
> 
> Yu Da-Hyun finally broke the megaminx WRs!



cow!


Very rushed ao50

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-1
solves/total: 64/64

single
best: 7.34 *second best ever*
worst: 19.26

mean of 3
current: 12.38 (σ = 0.27)
best: 9.77 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 5
current: 12.38 (σ = 0.27)
best: 9.98 (σ = 0.46) *3rd sub-10* 

1. 9.45 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B U F' R U2 B2 D R2 D2 F R 
2. 10.29 D' L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R F2 D F' R' U2 R2 F2 D' F' 
3. (15.69) D2 B2 R' U2 L B2 L F2 R U2 F2 D L B2 D' R2 B U L D L' 
4. (8.86) D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L' F D' R B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' 
5. 10.19 U2 F R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B' U2 L B2 L D' F D2 R2 D F

avg of 12
current: 11.20 (σ = 1.18)
best: 10.82 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 50
current: 12.02 (σ = 1.46)
*best: 11.85 (σ = 1.42)*
Average: 11.85 (σ = 1.38)
Mean: 11.90




Spoiler: Times



1. 10.71 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' R' D' B2 D B L2 F2 D2 F2 
2. 9.52 B2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U F2 R U' B' R D2 B2 U B2 U2 
3. 12.21 U' B2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 D' U' R' B' U' L' B D2 F D L2 D2 R 
4. 11.47 R' L2 U' F' R B2 R' L' U' L2 F R2 U2 F B2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 
5. 10.07 B L2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B R F' D' B R2 D' U2 L' B R2 
6. 11.89 U2 D F' L' F D B' U L D' F2 L2 U2 F2 B L2 F R2 B' D2 F' 
7. 12.53 F2 L' D' B' R' F' D L2 F L F2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 R2 
8. 12.23 D2 B D2 F L2 B' D2 F D2 U2 R B R D' U' F R' D L' 
9. 14.53 F' L U B R' B2 U' D R U2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 
*10. 8.46 B2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D B2 D F' D' R2 D2 F2 
11. 11.53 U R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F' L' D' F D' B L' U F' L' 
12. 11.36 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U R B2 F' D' B2 L D2 L D2 
13. 10.17 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U L F D' B D2 U L' F2 D' 
14. 11.44 U B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 R' B' L2 F' U2 L F2 R D U' 
15. 12.84 F D' R F' D R' B2 D R2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 F' 
16. 12.89 D2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 U R' F2 L' B' D2 F2 U B' U2 B' 
17. 12.85 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' D' U2 B' L' R' B2 U' F D2 
18. 12.25 R2 B D2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B L' D2 U' F L2 D' L' F' U' F 
19. 11.48 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F' R' D L2 B' F U' R F2 D 
20. 13.89 B D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 D' L' B F D B D' U' L' F2 
21. 12.28 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R F D R2 F D2 B D B' R' 
22. 11.42 F2 B' U F' R' D2 L' U2 B' L B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' D' B2 U' L2 
23. 11.46 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U F' L' U' L' F2 D' B' L B2 F' 
24. 11.52 R2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' D' B' F' L' B2 D B2 R' D' U' 
25. 10.43 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U B2 F2 U B' U L2 R' B' U2 B' L2 F' U2 
26. 7.98 B L B' U' B R2 U2 D F' D' L U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 
27. 11.44 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R' U B' R' B' D' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 
28. 19.26 U2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D L' U' B' R' F2 L F L B 
29. 12.55 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R F R2 D U B' R D2 R2 U' L' 
30. 11.34 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 B2 F U2 F' L2 U2 R D' L2 B2 D B' D' U' R' U' 
31. 11.59 L' D2 B U' D' R F' L' B R' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D F2 U L2 
32. 13.45 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F D L' B' U' B2 L2 U L' 
33. 10.48 R2 B U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L D2 U' L D R' U' F2 
34. 11.98 F' U2 F U2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U R' D2 B L2 U2 L R2 B' L2 
35. 14.90 R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 D' R' U' L' D2 L2 B D F2 U 
36. 13.50 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R U2 L' B2 L2 R' D' F U' L' U' L' B' D U' 
37. 10.36 B2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 U L U' L2 U B D2 F' U' R2 
38. 13.77 D' F' L' D' B' L U2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 B' 
39. 14.16 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F R U' B' D' B2 U2 B2 F L' 
40. 14.86 L R B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R B' L2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 U' L' R2 
41. 12.99 U R' D' L2 U2 B L' U2 B R' B2 U' B2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 
42. 12.39 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 F' U' L R' F' D B R F' 
43. 15.15 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 D B2 U F' R2 D' B L R2 F R2 F2 U 
44. 9.99 R2 B2 U B2 D R2 B2 U L2 R2 B L D2 B' U L' B D' U L 
45. 11.68 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R' U' F D' L' B F2 R D2 R2 
46. 11.00 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 F U R2 D U2 F2 U' L' F' 
47. 12.72 D' F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D R2 B' U' L2 B U L2 B D' L U 
48. 14.10 F2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 B L2 B F' U2 R U R2 D B' F2 U2 F2 D 
49. 9.45 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B U F' R U2 B2 D R2 D2 F R 
50. 10.29 D' L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R F2 D F' R' U2 R2 F2 D' F' 
51. 15.69 D2 B2 R' U2 L B2 L F2 R U2 F2 D L B2 D' R2 B U L D L' 
52. 8.86 D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L' F D' R B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' 
53. 10.19 U2 F R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B' U2 L B2 L D' F D2 R2 D F 
54. 10.26 D' F D2 L U R2 F R D' F R' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D 
55. 12.25 L2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R' D' B F2 D B2 L' R' B R 
56. 10.68 D2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 B U' B2 F2 D2 L F' U' B' U2 
57. 9.60 B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' R2 D B U B L F2 D2 
58. 12.00 D' B2 U2 F2 D F2 U L2 B2 U' B' R D2 R F D2 L R2 B2 U 
59. 9.85 B U2 B' D2 F L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F D' F R D B F2 L B D2 L2*
60. 14.68 F2 D2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 B U F' D B D2 R2 
61. 7.34 D B2 D' R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B' L F L2 R B U L U R2 
62. 12.12 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L' U R' D' F' U L R' B D' 
63. 12.38 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R D2 R' F' U' L' D2 U' L F' 
64. 12.65 R' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 B' F U' B2 D R' U R U


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 1, 2014)

5x5 1:06.56 ao100


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

My first attempt on OH
50.87, 47.02, 39.97, 34.97, 53.44 = 45.95
This is my first try trying to do OH I haven't learn anything. Is this good for fist try???


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> My first attempt on OH
> 50.87, 47.02, 39.97, 34.97, 53.44 = 45.95
> This is my first try trying to do OH I haven't learn anything. Is this good for fist try???



certainly. My first attempt wasn't sub-1


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3.00 pyraminx AsR average by Oka!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=677&cat=11&rnd=1



oh nice. I kinda want to see that first scramble


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2014)

58.48 Megaminx PB single, 4th sub 1


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Are you doing EO for 100% of your solves now?



Yeah, I always have for OH.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Yeah, I always have for OH.



So you force EO during F2L or you do (F R U R' U' F') etc for EO during LL?


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> So you force EO during F2L or you do (F R U R' U' F') etc for EO during LL?



During F2L with VHLS.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 1, 2014)

Improved my Ao12 by 0.1 and Ao50 & Ao100 by 0.3 approx. The culprit? Finally I received my silicone sirynges from TheCubicle and applied some Wt 5 to the core of my ChiLong, cleaned the pieces, assembled it again, put two droplets of Maru in the pieces and, voilà, better than new!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-1
solves/total: 104/106

single
best: 18.19
worst: 33.82

mean of 3
current: 22.44 (σ = 2.13)
best: 21.00 (σ = 2.19)

avg of 5
current: 23.15 (σ = 0.92)
best: 21.80 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 12
current: 23.55 (σ = 1.12)
*best: 22.33 (σ = 1.33)*

avg of 50
current: 23.94 (σ = 2.13)
*best: 23.21 (σ = 1.95)*

avg of 100
current: 23.78 (σ = 2.18)
*best: 23.73 (σ = 2.23)*

Average: 23.76 (σ = 2.12)
Mean: 23.73


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 1, 2014)

mafergut said:


> Improved my Ao12 by 0.1 and Ao50 & Ao100 by 0.3 approx. The culprit? Finally I received my silicone sirynges from TheCubicle and applied some Wt 5 to the core of my ChiLong, cleaned the pieces, assembled it again, put two droplets of Maru in the pieces and, voilà, better than new!



If your cube is not always better than it was when it was new, your doing something wrong.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 1, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=646&cat=2&rnd=2
for the people who missed it  !

1: U2 R' F' R F' R2 U' R U' R U' : 


Spoiler



1: U2 R' F' R F' R2 U' R U' R U' : 
inspection: z'
side: U' L U L'
EG1: U' R' F R F' R' F R2 R2 U' R'



2: U' F U F R2 F U' R U' R U'


Spoiler



inspection: x y
layer: R2 U R2
CLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'



3: R' U2 R U R U' R2 F U2 R U


Spoiler



inspection: y2
side: U L2 U' L
EG1: U R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U'



4: R U2 R' U2 R' F U R' U2 R2 F' 


Spoiler



inspetion: z y
side: U' R'
EG1: U' R U' R2 F R U R U2 R' U



5: not important it was slowest solve


----------



## DNCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

Official 3x3 single: 7.33


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 1, 2014)

just noticed that in the past 6 rounds of 2x2 i have had 2 of them had potential for ER after 4 solves!


----------



## mafergut (Nov 1, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> If your cube is not always better than it was when it was new, your doing something wrong.



Yeah, it was kind of a saying more than something to be taken literally. With just some tension adjustment and some drops of Maru the cube is already much better than new. Also breaking it in helps. But I have to admit that it is the first time I lube the core of a cube, basically because I did not have silicone oil until now and, well, I think that the difference is there somewhere. Not sure what exactly but the cube feels smoother.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, 3x3 PBs like crazy.

16.90 Ao100
15.83 Ao12
14.64 Ao5

and I'm pretty sure I have a sub 14 Mo3 in there, but my timer doesn't record Mo3. 
Notable stats:
154 solves in the session
1 11 (NL too)
3 12s
11 13s
14 14s
19 15s
19 16s
30 17s
20 18s
2 PLL skips
2 or 3 OLL skips
only like 3 XCrosses haha

My goal: to be sub 14 by my one year of cubing mark, ~January 15. Do you guys think I can do it?


----------



## Speeedcuber (Nov 1, 2014)

PB ao5, first subWR omg
Average of 5: 6.50
1. 6.16 D' R' D B' R2 L2 U D2 L2 F U L2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 D 
2. 6.20 U' L2 D L2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U F R' D' B U' L R' B' L' F' 
3. (8.76) B U F' D R2 F U B R D2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 U 
4. (5.00) F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 B L' U F L B2 F U2 F' U 
5. 7.14 U2 D' B' U2 B2 U L' D2 L' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2

Also got 7.37 ao12


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 1, 2014)

dang, nice Dmitry.
avg of 5: 6.97

Time List:
1. (6.23) F' D' R2 L2 B2 D R' L2 F' B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 
2. 6.74 U' R L' B' R D' L2 B' L' U' R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' 
3. (8.67) D2 R U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' R' B D' F L' R' U' B' D' U2 R' 
4. 7.84 R2 D2 F R2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F U F R' D B F' L' B' U' R' 
5. 6.34 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U B2 R B2 R B' D L' U' R' U L'

yay finally


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 1, 2014)

3x3 - 17.59 Ao100 
4x4 Single - 51.idon'tremember


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 1, 2014)

Finally sub 1.3 average of 5 on 2x2! Now I have come back and broken PB single, avg5, avg50, avg100 in the last month. Just need avg12 then I'll feel like I am completely fresh  



Spoiler: 1.295 Average of 5



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-1
avg of 5: 1.295

Time List:
1. 1.262 U F' R2 U R2 F' R' U2 R' 
2. (0.968) U R' F' R U' R' F2 R2 U2 
3. (3.408) R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U F' U2 
4. 1.209 R2 U R F R' F' R2 F' U' 
5. 1.414 U' F U2 F2 R2 F' U F' U'



Me and Lucas were racing... He got 1.242 on these


----------



## Myachii (Nov 1, 2014)

Umm....







If you saw this cube in front of you at a comp, what would you do?


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Umm....
> 
> http://gyazo.com/c7e503d611e8d429865f864ae1d06ce2.png
> 
> If you saw this cube in front of you at a comp, what would you do?


ask the scramblers to not misscramble

also 15.429 TPS Ao5/14.303 Ao12 on 8 puzzle
and (1.850)	(17)	(9.189)	5 7 2\8 1 3\4 0 6	RD2LURDL2URURDL2U, good because this was 2H
E: 10.036 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=646&cat=2&rnd=2
> for the people who missed it  !
> 
> 1: U2 R' F' R F' R2 U' R U' R U' :
> ...



gj!


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 2, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Wow, 3x3 PBs like crazy.
> 
> 16.90 Ao100
> 15.83 Ao12
> ...



Oooh. Sub15 was a tough barrier. If you put youI mind to it, you can!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> dang, nice Dmitry.
> avg of 5: 6.97
> 
> Time List:
> ...



yay gj



Myachii said:


> Umm....
> 
> http://gyazo.com/c7e503d611e8d429865f864ae1d06ce2.png
> 
> If you saw this cube in front of you at a comp, what would you do?



Ya wouldn't get that scramble in a comp, it's too short.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 2, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Wow, 3x3 PBs like crazy.
> 
> 16.90 Ao100
> 15.83 Ao12
> ...



If you only 3x3x3 then 100% yes. Don't waste too much time on other puzzles.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 2, 2014)

Not really an accomplishment, but worth a good lol.

F2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F D2 L' F' R2 B' U B' R

x2 y
L R' F2 R' F' D2
y' U' R U R' L' U L
U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U R' U R
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U

8.14, 4.18 tps... I am shame

8.14 mirrored is 4.18... illuminati?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 2, 2014)

3:39.63 Real Man's LSE avg12.

EDIT: 3:27.81

UWR?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 2, 2014)

... 

avg of 12: 32.24
1. 28.55 Uw' Rw2 L' B' Rw' U F' Rw2 F2 Uw' F R' Rw' U D' Fw' Rw2 B' Uw2 L' D2 Rw2 U' Fw L2 R2 D2 U2 Fw D Fw D F R2 D' U2 Uw' Fw2 F L2 
2. 30.85 Fw F' D B2 F D2 Fw2 D2 R F U' R' F Uw2 D2 U2 B Rw' L2 U B' D Rw' B Fw' U2 L' F2 D R' U2 Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw' F L B' R' Uw2 
3. 34.71 F' Uw2 U L2 F L2 R' D Fw' D2 U2 F' L2 U' L' R D' Rw' Fw D L' B2 D' U B Rw B F2 R2 F2 B' Uw U' R2 F2 D2 L Uw' F R2 
4. (27.07) R2 Uw2 F' L2 F' Uw F2 U' B2 R' B' U2 Rw2 U F2 R' Uw2 U Fw' B2 L' Uw2 L2 R D' R' Uw2 Fw2 D' R2 U Rw' B2 Uw2 B2 U B2 L2 D F 
5. 28.22 R2 Uw L' R Fw' D Rw Fw' F2 R' L2 Rw D' R' D' Rw2 L F' U2 L D' U' Rw2 R F' D' F2 B' Uw R L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' U Rw2 L2 R2 D' Uw 
6. 29.43 U2 Rw' Uw F2 R' Fw2 L' F Fw2 L Fw2 D2 F R Rw' U L D Uw2 U R' L' Fw D L2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U2 Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw Rw' B' U2 F' L2 D2 B' 
*7. 36.78 Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 D F L2 B' D2 F' U2 Rw2 L2 Uw B' F' R' B' U F' L' R B2 L' B' U Uw Fw' Rw2 F2 Fw2 B' D L' D' B2 U' B2 U R2 
8. (39.40) Fw2 U2 F U2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw R' F' D' L F U2 B2 Uw2 B F D' U2 Rw' B R2 B' Rw2 U Fw' U Rw Uw2 Rw B2 Uw' F' R' L Uw' D U2 
9. 36.69 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' F' L' F2 B2 R U' L2 F2 B2 D' U R' Rw2 U2 Fw Uw2 R B' U' F2 L' D Fw F' B2 Uw Rw2 B' U L' F' Fw' R' U2 R' F' *
10. 32.66 Fw' F' Rw' Uw' D' Fw' Uw2 D' U R2 B' D Rw Fw Uw2 Fw' B Rw' U' F' U' Rw Fw' U' B R2 Uw U' F D' B2 F2 Uw B U2 F2 B' L2 D' L 
11. 32.30 U' Rw2 L2 D2 F2 R' Fw Uw2 L2 B2 Fw2 Uw L2 B F2 R' Fw' F L Rw D F Rw2 U L2 B' Uw2 L2 Fw B2 D2 R' F2 Uw' B2 R2 B' U' D Fw' 
12. 32.24 Rw D' B F L2 U' Fw2 Uw' L2 B' F2 Fw' Uw2 U Fw' B L' D2 B2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw2 D2 B U' L2 Uw L' F D' B' Uw' U' Fw2 B' U Uw2 D2 L2


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2014)

39.46 Official NR 3x3 Feet mean

Good average, but too bad I missed NAR


----------



## Iggy (Nov 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 39.46 Official NR 3x3 Feet mean
> 
> Good average, but too bad I missed NAR



Nice!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 2, 2014)

I had my first comp. today! 2x2: 9.86, 7.72, 9.38, (DNF), (6.47) = 8.99, the third solve was actually a really lucky 4.38 PBL skip though, but I guess it got entered wrong. Real average was 8.02. Pyraminx: 14.19, (20.83), 13.09, 17.77, (8.83) = 15.02 and 3x3: 16.05, (18.11), 17.72, (14.21), 17.15 = 16.97  I wish I could've stayed longer and done more events, but I had to leave early.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I had my first comp. today! 2x2: 9.86, 7.72, 9.38, (DNF), (6.47) = 8.99, the third solve was actually a really lucky 4.38 PBL skip though, but I guess it got entered wrong. Real average was 8.02. Pyraminx: 14.19, (20.83), 13.09, 17.77, (8.83) = 15.02 and 3x3: 16.05, (18.11), 17.72, (14.21), 17.15 = 16.97  I wish I could've stayed longer and done more events, but I had to leave early.



Whoa if it got entered wrong you should tell them about this.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 2, 2014)

1:04.31, 1:21.45, 1:30.40, 1:11.35, 1:04.10 = 1:12.37 megaminx avg5

lol consistency. first counting sub 65 i think


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 2, 2014)

Haven't been able to do a ao100 for ages, though I've been capable of sub-12 for a while.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-2
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 7.85
worst: 15.83

mean of 3
current: 12.97 (σ = 2.61)
best: 9.27 (σ = 1.85)

avg of 5
current: 11.95 (σ = 0.95)
best: 10.65 (σ = 1.81)

avg of 12
current: 12.34 (σ = 1.14)
best: 10.91 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 50
current: 11.91 (σ = 1.42)
best: 11.72 (σ = 1.28) *PB*

avg of 100
current: 11.91 (σ = 1.38)
best: 11.91 (σ = 1.38) *PB (duh)*

Average: 11.91 (σ = 1.38)
Mean: 11.91




Spoiler: avg of 100: 11.91



Time List:
1. 8.97 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L' U' B L2 D F' D2 R2 F' D2 
2. 10.86 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U L B L2 F2 R D U 
3. 10.56 F U' F2 R' D2 L U L' D F' L2 U2 F' B' L2 B D2 B U2 B' 
4. 12.30 U B2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 R' B2 F L2 B' U L' F2 U' F 
5. 11.12 R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L' U' B2 R' B' D' 
6. 10.81 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 B R' D' R D2 F2 L2 F L2 
7. 11.73 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 R' F2 D U2 L2 R' U F2 L2 F L2 U2 
8. 11.67 B D2 U2 F R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 B U L2 U2 B F' L D' R' B' U' 
9. 12.20 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F D2 F R2 F D2 R F' U B L D' F2 L2 R B' 
10. 12.84 R2 L2 B2 U L' F' B R' L2 B' U R2 D L2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 U' L2 
11. 14.74 U B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 D2 R' D' B2 D2 L D' F U L' B' U' 
12. 9.40 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 D B R F L F2 R' 
13. 13.19 R' B' R2 F L' D L' U' R' U L2 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' 
14. 11.02 L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U' F' U' R U2 L R U B2 F' R' 
15. 12.10 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 D' B L D2 R F D2 U' R2 
16. 12.79 B' D2 F' B' L' U' D' F2 R' B R2 F2 D F2 D L2 U F2 D2 B2 D 
17. 9.75 L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' U' L' D U2 B L2 U' B U' 
18. 14.09 F2 B D' F2 R B' L2 U F L D R2 F' L2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 B2 
19. 12.37 R' U2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 U2 R D B' F' L' D' L2 
20. 12.30 B2 D2 U' R2 D L2 F2 R2 U L2 D B D B' F2 L' B' L' B' D2 F' 
21. 10.34 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 U' B' U' F' L' B' D' L' F 
22. 13.21 B2 R F' U B R D2 B' L' F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 
23. 11.50 F2 U L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 F2 L' D L D2 F' L 
24. 10.71 L D2 B2 L U2 L B2 U2 R U' F' L B' L2 D2 U2 L' D2 
25. 11.52 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' F D' R D' F D' B R 
26. 11.96 D2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U B' L D B U' L2 U' R F R2 
27. 14.51 U F2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R B L2 D' L B2 L F' L2 F2 
28. 13.84 L2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L' R' D U2 B U' F2 U' R2 U2 
29. 14.32 D F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R' F' D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 
30. 13.12 L' D L' B2 D' F2 L B U' F' B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D' 
31. 11.36 U' D2 L' B2 R' D' F' U D2 B2 R D2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 
32. (7.85) U R' D' R' F2 U2 D2 L F L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 
33. (8.59[timer didn't stop first time, would've been a 7]) L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 F L2 F' R F U' F' D2 R F R2 D' L 
34. 12.00 U2 B' R2 U L' D' L2 U F B2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 L' U2 L D2 L' 
35. 12.91 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 B' D' R' U R F L2 U2 
36. 13.38 R L U' L' U F2 D F L' D2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F 
37. 14.52 D2 B2 L F2 L2 R2 D2 L' B2 R U B' L' R U2 B2 R2 F' D 
38. 11.48 L2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B F R' D' B L2 U2 F U R' U2 
39. 11.63 U B L F D R2 D2 R2 L2 B R' L2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 
40. (15.66+) B2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U L' B2 L D2 B R2 B 
41. 9.77 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R' U L' U' 
42. 12.32 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B' L R' D2 B' D U' L D F2 
43. 12.02 L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 R2 F D2 U2 F D' F' L U B U R D' U2 R2 
44. 12.17 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 R U F' R D F2 U' L2 U2 
45. 12.60 F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L D2 B' D' R' F2 U R2 B 
46. 9.53 B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 R U2 B F' U' F L' U' L' 
47. 12.95 D R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U R2 B L2 U' R U2 B D' U' R' U 
48. 12.84 R' L U' D' L' B2 D R B L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 
49. 9.95 L F R2 B' D L F' R' D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 
50. 11.67 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R F' D' R2 B2 F2 D2 R B' R2 
51. 11.21 R L B L2 B U B' U2 L F' B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U D2 
52. 13.77 L' R F2 R U2 F2 R F2 L R2 B L2 R B' U' F' R' D' U2 F2 
53. 12.14 D2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 U' B' F U2 F D L B' U' R' 
54. 9.63 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 B2 D B2 R' U2 F R U' 
55. 12.15 L2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R' F2 D' R' U2 F' L' U2 F D2 U' F' 
56. 10.60 B D' F' R2 B D F D R' U L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 
57. 11.06 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R D2 R U2 L2 U B' D2 B2 F' L B U' F L 
58. 10.81 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 D2 U B D' F2 R B2 L B2 R' 
59. (15.67) B' D2 L' U D R' B' L' F' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' 
60. 13.74 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U R' F' R2 B2 R D' U R F 
61. 10.91 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D' U L' D U' B L2 D' U' F' L U' 
62. 11.63 U L2 U2 R2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R D2 U' F U F R U' F2 R' 
63. 9.92 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 D L R U' L2 R2 U B' F2 U2 L 
64. 8.93 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L D2 F' D' B' U' L2 D L R2 
65. 14.32 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F R F L2 D L2 R2 B' R2 U 
66. (14.96) D2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' R' D2 L F2 U F2 D F L2 F2 
67. (8.88) F2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L R' F U2 F U F' L2 U2 R' B2 F' 
68. 13.08 D2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L R' B L' F' U' R2 D2 F' 
69. 12.88 R F2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 F' R B' R' B2 D B D2 F2 
70. 13.49 F R' L B U R' F U2 B R' F2 R2 F' D2 F' B' R2 F L2 
71. 12.20 U2 L D2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 R' U2 R' D F' L' R' D B' U F U2 B' 
72. 12.08 L R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B R2 U' R' F' U R' D F' 
73. 12.91 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B L F2 U2 F' R2 B U' R 
74. 13.11 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 U F' R B' L2 U' F' U L R 
75. 10.67 R2 D B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 R' F D2 F L' D L B 
76. 10.18 L2 B' U2 B L2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 U' L R2 F2 D2 R F' D F 
77. 10.62 D R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 L F R D L' F D' B D L 
78. 11.53 B F2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 B L2 R' U L' U R' B F2 D B2 
79. 11.71 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D' R' U2 L' U' F2 D B' R F 
80. (8.43) B2 U' B2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F D' L' B R B L' D' L2 U2 
81. 11.35 U R B2 D F' R' B L' D B L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' D2 B2 L2 
82. 14.20+ R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B' D2 L' D2 U L B2 U L' D2 
83. 9.92 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' F' R U' R2 D2 B D' L R D' 
84. 11.54 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F R B2 F2 L' R U' F D' R 
85. 11.59 L2 D B2 U F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 R B F' U' F' D R2 F2 L' F' 
86. 9.94 B2 R F' R2 U2 F' U' D B' R D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B L2 B' D2 B2 
87. 11.64 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B' L B' R2 D L' B F2 D F' 
88. (15.36) D2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L D' R' U2 F U B F R F D' 
89. 12.00 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 R' B' U F' L D' R' D2 L2 D2 
90. 13.64 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U R2 U L D2 U' R U2 F' D L' D' R' 
91. (8.05) U' L F' D' R L D B' D2 L U2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 
92. 12.24 U2 B2 L' U' D' L B' D R2 F' U2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 D2 L' F2 
93. 11.48 U' L2 R2 D U F2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F' R' B' D' U B' F' D R F' 
94. 13.53 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F L R B' D R' D2 B2 R U' 
95. 14.02 D2 R D2 U2 R B2 R D2 U2 B2 F' L F2 U' L U B' L2 B 
96. 12.59 L' B2 F2 D2 R D2 L' U2 F2 L B' U2 F' D R F2 L2 B2 L2 F' 
97. 10.86 U2 F R2 F2 D F' D' L D' B2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 
98. 12.38 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D R2 B F2 R' B2 U2 L' D 
99. 10.71 B U2 R2 B D2 U2 B F' D' B R' F2 D2 R F' U2 L R 
100. (15.83) F2 L2 D U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B' U' F2 L' F R' U2 L2 R' F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 2, 2014)

7.117 U B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 B' U' F' R' U2 F2 U F U L'
z2 y'
R F' R' L' D L2 D2 // Xcross (7/7)
y' U L' U L // F2L-2 (4/11)
R U' R' L U' L' // F2L-3 (6/17)
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/25)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9/34)
l' U R' u2 L U' L' u2 R2 // PLL (9/43)
Fastest single in a while also 35.739 PLL time attack.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 2, 2014)

59.11 megaminx single, 5th sub 1 and 2nd best single ever yay

edit:
1:08.11, 59.11, 1:23.47, 1:22.48, 1:01.99

counting 1:01 wat


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 2, 2014)

Skewb
4.103 AO5
5.509 AO12
6.604 AO100

First PBs with Polish fingertricks and Sarah's advanced.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Whoa if it got entered wrong you should tell them about this.


Yeah, I got it on video so do you think they would change it?


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, I got it on video so do you think they would change it?



Definatly. Just send organiser a mail.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 2, 2014)

7x7 sub2:30 tries fails

2:31.45 single (~2:10 redux )
2:30.90 single (1:08 centers, 12 3x3 with pll skip, *1:10 edges *)

Caught them on video, but they are too noob to upload


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 2, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 7x7 sub2:30 tries fails
> 
> 2:31.45 single (~2:10 redux )
> 2:30.90 single (1:08 centers, 12 3x3 with pll skip, *1:10 edges *)
> ...


I really want to see those videos


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 2, 2014)

Beat my BLD PB by at least 4 minutes!

6:53.71 D' F2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 L' B2 D F U' F2 Rw' Uw2


----------



## KevinG (Nov 2, 2014)

2x2 Average of 5:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-2
avg of 5: 1.18

Time List:
1. (2.27) U' R U2 R2 F2 U' F' U' R 
2. (1.06) R' U F R2 F U R' F U 
3. 1.22 F U' R U2 F U' R2 F2 U' 
4. 1.13 F' R' F2 R' F R2 F' U2 F U' 
5. 1.18 U F U2 F' U2 R F R2 U2

YEEEAAAAHHH!!!!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 2, 2014)

1.58 U B' R' L R' U' L' R' B r' 

[R] U' r R U R' [R] U' R U R' L R' L' R

13/1.58=8.23 TPS

on cam. Might upload with moyu pyra review.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2014)

5x5x5:
1:09.87 avg5
1:12.51 avg12
1:14.52 avg50

also a 1:44.84 LBL single


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 39.46 Official NR 3x3 Feet mean
> 
> Good average, but too bad I missed NAR



Wow! So close


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just got a new 2x2 yesterday, so I broke some PBs today. Single: 2.13 ao5: 4.17 ao12: 5.32 ao50: 6.24 ao100:6.47


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2014)

Pretty much all of this except 2x2 single and 3x3 is an accomplishment. Pyra average/Mega single were PBs.

E: I think my first sub-7 with 2H...
6.733, 60 moves, 8.911 TPS
7 5 11 1\12 8 4 15\13 9 0 2\14 6 10 3	LDRDLURURD2LULU2RDLDRURDRDL2U3R2DL2DR2ULUL2D2RURULDLDR2U2L2

E2: I can't 2H so OH:
0.789, 12 moves, 15.209 TPS
0 2 3\4 5 1\7 8 6
UL2DRURDL2U2
should've been better

1.232	20	16.233	0 8 1\6 3 2\4 5 7	L2UR2DL2URULDR2ULDLU
0.984	15	15.243	2 3 8\1 6 0\7 5 4	DR2U2L2DRURDLUL


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Got new PB's!

2x2 (New Dayan):
Single: 1.151
Ao5: 4.434
Ao12: 5.712
Ao100: 7.244

3x3 (New Aolong v2):
Single: 14.967 (YES! Sub 15!)
Ao5: 18.767 (YES! Sub 20!)
Ao12: 20.002 (So Close, 14.9 was last solve)
Ao100: 23.452

4x4:
Single: 1:12.368 (YES! Sub 1:15)
Ao5: 1:29.312 (YES! Sub 1:30)
Ao12: 1:35.488
Ao100: 1:44.402 (YES! Sub 1:45)


----------



## qaz (Nov 2, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-2
avg of 12: 3.39

Time List:
1. 2.92 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 
2. 2.55 F' R2 U F U2 R2 F R' U2 
3. 2.42 U F' R U2 F' R' U R' U2 
4. (5.13) U2 F' R F U' F2 U F2 U' 
5. (2.41) R U2 F2 R U F' R F2 U2 
6. 4.76 F2 R2 F U R F' U' R F U' 
7. 2.56 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R F2 R2 U 
8. 4.49 R2 U' R2 U2 R' F U2 F R 
9. 3.67 U2 F2 U F U2 R' U2 R' U2 
10. 3.34 R2 F U' F2 U' F' R2 U F' 
11. 3.16 R' U F2 R2 U' F U2 F' U2 
12. 4.06 U R' F2 R' U' F U F U'

1-5 are 2.63 ao5



Spoiler: ao5 solutions



2.92:
x2 z' U' R2 U' R2
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' R' F R
6.16 tps

2.55:
y x L F R U R' U' F'
U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R
5.88 tps

2.42:
z U' R U R' U' F'
U R' U R' F2 R F' R
5.79 tps

2.41:
x' y U' R' U' R2
U F (R U R' U')2 F' U'
6.64 tps



also 3.83 ao50 & 4.02 ao100, not sure how much farther I can go with ortega


----------



## ottozing (Nov 3, 2014)

sq1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 12.615
worst time: 23.151

current avg5: 21.056 (σ = 3.26)
best avg5: 15.508 (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 18.471 (σ = 2.61)
best avg12: 16.452 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 17.543 (σ = 2.43)
session mean: 17.577

lol


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 3, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 7x7 sub2:30 tries fails
> 
> 2:31.45 single (~2:10 redux )
> 2:30.90 single (1:08 centers, 12 3x3 with pll skip, *1:10 edges *)
> ...





goodatthis said:


> I really want to see those videos



Yeah, me too. Please upload. 

My stuff:
2x2: 5.61 AO100 EDIT: 5.53, and sub 6 MO500.
6x6 5/12/100: 3:03.74/3:08.00/3:26.34
7x7 1/3/5/12/100: 3:48.72/4:09.61/4:11.12/4:17.73/4:28.55


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2014)

Won 10/11 events at Atlantic Open Fall 2014 

35.33, 41.43, 41.63 = 39.46 Feet NR mo3 (I thought the 35 was a 32 at first xD)

1:06.23 Megaminx average with counting 1:13

21.69 Square-1 average with counting 25

12.28, 11.88, (10.22), 13.05, (13.xx) = 12.39 official OH average
Stressed out after the first 3. 4th was OLL skip too 

Missed winning Pyraminx by 0.18, because I got two +2s in the finals (John-Ryan did get a counting meh solve because of a DNF though)

Missed Skewb NR single and average (maybe even WR single) because I did a dumb solution on the last solve which should have been really easy. Even with that, I should have gotten NR average, but got a +2 by about 3 degrees -_-


----------



## ChickenWrap (Nov 3, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Yeah, me too. Please upload.
> 
> My stuff:
> 2x2: 5.61 AO100 EDIT: 5.53, and sub 6 MO500.
> ...



Your 6x6 and 7x7 times have a weird relationship. I am way faster than you on 6x6 but you are way faster than me on 7x7...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 3, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Your 6x6 and 7x7 times have a weird relationship. I am way faster than you on 6x6 but you are way faster than me on 7x7...



Haha, yeah. My 6x6 hates me, and I hate it. The thing explodes about 1 in every 3 solves, which ruins my times whenever I do practice, and also makes me want to never practice 6x6. If my 6x6 turned as well as my 7x7, I think I would average close to 3:00.

What are your 6x6 times?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 3, 2014)

1:15.11 Megaminx avg100. Should've been sub 1:15, but whatever


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 3, 2014)

6.478 Skewb AO100. Out of curiosity, how many other people know full sarah advanced?


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.478 Skewb AO100. Out of curiosity, how many other people know full sarah advanced?



I'd say probably less than 20, but there's a lot more now.


----------



## KevinG (Nov 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.478 Skewb AO100. Out of curiosity, how many other people know full sarah advanced?


I know


----------



## ChickenWrap (Nov 3, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Haha, yeah. My 6x6 hates me, and I hate it. The thing explodes about 1 in every 3 solves, which ruins my times whenever I do practice, and also makes me want to never practice 6x6. If my 6x6 turned as well as my 7x7, I think I would average close to 3:00.
> 
> What are your 6x6 times?



I average about 3:10 on 6x6 haha. I have a V-cube 6b (the pillowed one) and it is fairly decent!


----------



## mafergut (Nov 3, 2014)

I just shaved a couple of tenths off my PB Ao5. Will I be able to get my 1st sub-20 Ao5 before the year's end?

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-3
solves/total: 33/35

single
best: 17.16
worst: 33.33

mean of 3
current: 24.37 (σ = 2.26)
best: 19.91 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 5
current: 25.06 (σ = 1.12)
* best: 20.60 (σ = 0.75)*

single (3rd non-lucky PB):
17. 17.16 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D B R' U' L' U2 B F L2 U' 
...
Ao5:
21. 21.46 F' R' U F' B2 U2 L B2 D' B' U F2 U B2 U2 F2 U D' R2 
22. 20.16 F2 R B2 R B2 R2 D2 L R' U2 B2 D F R' U L R2 U' L U2 
23. 20.17 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' R' D L2 F U2 R' D R U L' 
24. 19.41 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U2 B L' D' R' B D' F' L' D' L' D' 
25. 21.62 U R F' D' B D' R L B R' L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U D2


----------



## imvelox (Nov 3, 2014)

OH

14.79 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U' B L' F' R' F U' R D F'
full

Average of 5: 18.56
1. 18.92 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L R2 B U B L F' L R 
2. 17.89 R B D2 R' D L' U' F' R B U D2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' 
3. (17.81) D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F R2 B' F' U' L' R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F L 
4. 18.86 R2 U' F U2 D B' D L' U2 F2 U2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 
5. (28.00) U2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 R D' B F' U' R' F2 D2 U L2 F2

Average of 12: 19.51
1. 18.92 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L R2 B U B L F' L R 
2. 17.89 R B D2 R' D L' U' F' R B U D2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' 
3. 17.81 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F R2 B' F' U' L' R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F L 
4. 18.86 R2 U' F U2 D B' D L' U2 F2 U2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 
5. (28.00) U2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 R D' B F' U' R' F2 D2 U L2 F2 
6. 22.10 U2 L2 D U R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F D2 L' R' D' B F2 D2 L' B' 
7. (14.79) R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U' B L' F' R' F U' R D F' 
8. 20.52 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F L2 R' B' D U' L' F' L F' 
9. 20.96 U' F' R2 D' F' L' B' D' F2 L' F' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 
10. 19.89 B L B2 L' U' D' F' D B U' D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 
11. 18.72 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 L R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F R' D' L' B' D2 L U' F2 D' 
12. 19.39 D2 L' D' L D R' B' U' F B2 L2 F2 R' L U2 L' U2 F2 R' F2


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure if accomplishment or fail.... 3 PLLs skips in a roW!! But all fails -_-

Mean of 3: 12.86
1. 11.72 R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 R B' F R' U2 B F' L R2 D' 
2. 9.97 U2 B' F' D2 B U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' U' R F2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 B 
3. 16.88 U' R2 F L' D' F2 R2 D B L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Got kicked out of the top 100 for 2x2 average :'(


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 4, 2014)

7.98 clock ao5
not a pb or anything, but I'm pleased with it since I haven't practiced for like half a year!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 4, 2014)

(1) R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F U B2 F' L2 F L U F 
(2) D' B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B' U' L F2 U2 B2 F2 L U' B2 
(3) L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' L' D B' L R U2 L2 B' F' R2 
(4) U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' D B2 L U' F U' R2 B' 
(5) R' B2 U L F2 R D2 B' D B2 L F2 U2 F2 R U2 R' L2
Ao5-21.64
*PLUS FIRST SUB20 19.89 OMGOMGOMGOMG*


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 4, 2014)

Dammit

4:02.28 7x7 single with a 6 second jperm


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol skub
L R U L B' U R U' B U' R' wat
Somehow failed and got 3.90


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 4, 2014)

Average of 5: 9.85
1. 9.52 L2 R2 D2 F R2 B D2 B U2 F D2 U' L' R' F' L U F2 L2 F2 U2 
2. 9.86 F' D L' F' B L' F U' R F D2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 
3. (8.92) L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L F' U' B R U2 B2 R F R' 
4. (16.66) B L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F U L' U L B' U B2 F2 R' F 
5. 10.17 F' D R' F L' B' D' F U F2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 4, 2014)

6x6 1:59.98 ao12 first Sub 2


----------



## GG (Nov 4, 2014)

nearly pb single. 

9.67 D2 F' B2 R U R' F2 R2 U R' B2 L B2 L' D2 R2 L U2 F2 D2 

x2 y2
L' D2 U2 L F // xxcross [5/5]
U y L' U' L U' L' U L // f2l #3 [8/13]
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // f2l #4 [12/25]
U r U R' U R U2' r' // oll [7/32]
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // pll [19/51]

51/9.67 = ~5.3 TPS


----------



## Randomno (Nov 4, 2014)

GG said:


> nearly pb single.
> 
> 9.67 D2 F' B2 R U R' F2 R2 U R' B2 L B2 L' D2 R2 L U2 F2 D2
> 
> ...



FTFY I think.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 4, 2014)

Practicing clock some
1. 6.52 UR1+ R5- L5+ y2 UR3- DR1- DL1+ UL1+ U6+ R6+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL 
lol


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2014)

Megaminx:
2:39.35, 2:58.97, 2:39.49 = 2:45.94 Mo3, solves before make a sub-3 Ao5... I don't even have five sub-3:10s yet.

I haven't done a solve after this, but I just did the next scramble and it was actually correct!

E: Best average of 5: 2:51.87
12-16 - (2:39.35) 2:58.97 2:39.49 2:57.14 (3:55.65)

Best average of 12: 3:08.19
4-15 - 3:16.62 2:54.91 (3:31.46) 3:16.52 3:21.99 3:22.39 3:11.75 3:22.07 (2:39.35) 2:58.97 2:39.49 2:57.14

E2: almost sub-10 with 2H 15 puzzle.
6.511, 61 moves, 9.368 TPS
13 7 14 1\12 2 4 3\15 0 5 10\11 9 6 8
D2L2UR2DL2UR2URD2LU2LDRURLDURDLU2RDL2URDL2DR2ULDLU2RD2LU2RDLU
... and the next solve was sub-6. Stupid scramble, wish I got this OH 
5.886, 56 moves, 9.514 TPS
5 2 3 4\9 6 12 11\7 14 10 15\8 1 13 0
DR3UL2DR2ULDRDLULD2RURDL2U3RDL2UR2DL2URDLDRULURDLDRU2L


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 4, 2014)

PB ao50 and 100
ao100: 17.98! .2 better than PB
ao50: 17.71 .02 better than PB


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 4, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> PB ao50 and 100
> ao100: 17.98! .2 better than PB
> ao50: 17.71 .02 better than PB


Nevermind, I did like 40 more solves. PB ao100 17.64, PB ao50, 17.17, PB ao12, 16.24.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 5, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-4
avg of 5: 1.97

Time List:
1. (2.41) L R' B' R U L' B U b u 
2. (1.92) L R' U L' R U' L R' l r u' 
3. 2.07 U L' U' L B' R B' L l' r u' 
4. 1.93 U B L U R U L' R' l 
5. 1.92 U' L' B R B' R' U B' l' u'

:tu probably my least lucky sub 2 average. ao12 was almost really good, but I kinda screwed up the last solve. It was still a 2.32 average, but not pb.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 5, 2014)

5.76 skewb avg100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-4
avg of 100: 5.76

Time List:
1. (3.35) L' B U' B L U' B L' 
2. 6.10 U' R' L' U B' L R' U 
3. 5.41 U B R' B L B R' U' L 
4. 5.72 U L U' R B' R B' U 
5. 5.85 B' L' R U' B' L R' L' R 
6. 4.72 R L' U R' U' R' B R 
7. 5.22 R U R U' B R' U R' 
8. 7.87 R' U' B' L B U' L' U' L' 
9. 6.40 L' B R B R L' R' L 
10. 5.09 R U B' U R B' R B' R' 
11. (3.72) L B L' R L B R' L' U 
12. 6.17 U B' U' R' U' R B R' 
13. 6.37 L R L R' U R L B' U' 
14. 5.18 B U' B L' U' R B R B' 
15. 5.62 L R' L' U' R B' L' B' R 
16. 6.06 R' L R' U' B L B R' 
17. 6.67 U' B' L B R' U R' L' 
18. 4.60 B' U B' U B' L B R' 
19. (3.63) U' B' R' L U L U B R' 
20. 6.77 U L U' L' R U B' R U' 
21. 5.75 R U L' R' U B L' B 
22. 8.25 L B R U' L B' R L 
23. 4.30 B L U' B' L U R' B' 
24. 5.37 B' L' R' U' B U' R' U' R 
25. 5.33 B R' B' R U R' U R' L 
26. 4.03 U' B' R' L' R U' B' L' U 
27. 6.64 U' B' R B R L B' U' 
28. 4.64 U L' R L' B' R' L R 
29. 6.73 B' L B' U' R U B' U' 
30. (8.60) B' L R' B' U' R U R' U' 
31. 6.93 R B' L' U R' B L R 
32. 6.42 R' L' R U R' U R' L' 
33. (11.25) U R' U L B R L' B 
34. 5.97 U' B L U B' L B' U' 
35. 4.19 R U' L R' U' L U B 
36. 5.34 U' B R' U' R' B' U R 
37. 6.66 U L' B R L B' L U L' 
38. 6.37 U' R U B' U' L U R U' 
39. 4.58 B' L' R' U' R B' L' B' L' 
40. 7.60 L' U' L R L' U L' R' 
41. 5.65 U B' U B U' L B' R' 
42. (8.61) R' U B' R L B' R' U R 
43. 4.83 L U B' R U' B' L U 
44. 6.13 B R L' U B' U R' L R' 
45. 7.70 B R' U L' R U' R U 
46. 5.35 R L B' L B R U' B 
47. 4.40 B U' B' L R' U' L R L' 
48. (2.18) L B L B' U L U' L' 
49. 6.22 U' L' U' B' R' U L U' 
50. 6.71 R L R U' L' R B U' R 
51. 5.19 R U' L B U L U L 
52. 3.73 B' R' L R' B U' B' L' U' 
53. 6.26 R B' L' B R U' B U' 
54. 4.65 R' L R L' R L U' L' 
55. (12.63) B L' B R' U L U' B' 
56. 5.69 B U R L R' U' B L' U' 
57. 5.27 B R' B R' B L B' L U' 
58. (3.05) B' R' B' U' L' B L' U 
59. 6.08 R L B' R U' L' R' B' 
60. (10.85) B' R' L' U' R L' U L' B' 
61. 8.26 B' L R B' R' L B U' R 
62. 4.28 B L' B U B' L' R U R 
63. 7.65 U' B' R' U' B' L U' L U' 
64. 5.22 B R' U' L' R' B' U R L' 
65. 5.57 R L' B' L' U' L R' B U' 
66. 5.45 R' L' R' L' R L R' U' 
67. 6.08 L' B R B' U L' B' L' U' 
68. 5.46 U' B U R' U B L' B R' 
69. 4.83 B' L' R U' R L B R L' 
70. 4.83 R' U R' U R L' U' L' B 
71. 5.19 R' B L' B U' B' R U' 
72. 6.08 R' L' R L' U' B U R 
73. 6.82 B L' U B L B' R' B' 
74. 4.95 U' B R' L R' L' U' B' 
75. 6.65 R L' U' R B' R' L' B 
76. 6.60 L R L U' B' R' B L 
77. 4.76 L U' R B' R' B' U' L R' 
78. 4.76 L' R U' B' L' U L U' 
79. 4.63 U R' B' L U' R' B R' 
80. 7.09 B U B' U' L' U B R' U' 
81. 5.88 L U' L U' B L' R B' L' 
82. 5.37 B R' U B U' R U R' U 
83. 4.64 B' R' U L' R L' B' U R 
84. 4.58 L U' B' U R' U' L U' 
85. 5.69 R' B L' U R B R' L 
86. 6.24 L' U' B L U' L R' B 
87. 6.19 R' U' R' L B' U L' R U 
88. 7.85 B' U' B R' L' R' L B R' 
89. 4.17 B' L' R' B' L' U' R B' 
90. 7.57 R' U' B R B' L' B R U 
91. 4.90 L' U' R' U' L' R L U L 
92. 5.33 L' B L' U' B R' L B' 
93. 7.18 B U' R B R' B R L' B' 
94. 4.94 R U L' U' R' U' B' R' L 
95. 6.13 L' U' R L B' U R L U' 
96. 5.35 L' B' R' U' L U B L' R L' 
97. 6.77 B R' L' U L B U' L' U 
98. 4.20 U R' U' R' U B U L U' 
99. 5.95 U B' R L' R B L' U' L' 
100. 5.97 R L B' R' U' L U' R U



I could probably still do better, I haven't done an avg100 in a while


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 5, 2014)

5x5 Ao5/Ao12 PB:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:21.14
worst time: 1:37.23

current mo3: 1:33.71 (σ = 3.76)
best mo3: 1:25.79 (σ = 5.24)

current avg5: 1:31.76 (σ = 2.22)
best avg5: 1:25.84 (σ = 3.14)

current avg12: 1:29.27 (σ = 3.98)
best avg12: 1:29.27 (σ = 3.98)

That sub-1:20 is coming, I just know it. My PB is 1:20.11 with a slow G-perm...so I know I'm capable of doing it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 5, 2014)

29.51	Fw L2 B2 L U F' U2 Fw2 R' F2 Rw' R' U R' U2 Fw2 L2 U F D2 R F Fw' U' F2 B Rw L F' B' D R B Rw F2 Uw' Rw' Uw R F

I wish I filmed my reaction.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 5, 2014)

Got this while practicing OH this avi 
17.82, 16.92, (22.50), (16.52), 18.90 = 17.88
Previous best ao5 was 21.99...

followed by this ****
17.82, 16.92, 22.50, (16.52), 18.90, 19.37, (27.11), 20.36, 22.26, 25.22, 25.46, 21.77 = 21.06
*2* counting 25s... still PB


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2014)

Mega:
Best average of 5: 2:44.60
21-25 - 3:03.63 (2:29.29) 2:37.58 2:32.60 (4:28.65)

First sub-2:30 single.

... am I the only one who gets distracted from bigcubes when they start listening to a good song? It doesn't really affect my 3x3 times (if anything it makes them a big better), but sometimes they ruin solves/averages for bigger puzzles...


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Mega:
> Best average of 5: 2:44.60
> 21-25 - 3:03.63 (2:29.29) 2:37.58 2:32.60 (4:28.65)
> 
> ...



Music ruins my solves of all puzzles.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 5, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5.76 skewb avg100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using full Sarah's Advanced. If not, you should print off the sheet and learn it. You could have sub-5 Ao100!!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 5, 2014)

PB 3x3x3 single!!!

10.19 first sub 10.5 (my previous PB single was 10.50)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 5, 2014)

this thread is gonna hit 5000 pages and 50000 posts soon!


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Music ruins my solves of all puzzles.


Really? It helps me concentrate most of the time...
actually I did really well in 4x4/5x5 at UKC so maybe it doesn't and I'm just imagining that it helps

also
5.219, 60 moves, 11.496 TPS
15 13 7 1\2 4 14 3\0 5 10 8\12 9 6 11
L2DRDL2UR2DL2UR3DLUL2URDRULDR2ULURDL2DRULURDLDRUL2URDRULDLU
2H...


----------



## Berd (Nov 5, 2014)

33.51 OH Pb. Pll skip. Beat my last pb by over 10 seconds


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 5, 2014)

6x6 mo3: 2:26.53
My pb single before this mean was 2:29 
Also, I got a 2:15.02 single. Beats the 2:29 by 14 seconds wtf
Stupid counting 2:42


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 5, 2014)

6x6: Single: 2:08.966
mo3: 2:21.353 ( 2:08.966, 2:28.279, 2:26.813)
avg5: 2:26.366 ( (2:08.966), 2:28.279, 2:26.813, (2:35.039), 2:24.006) 
avg12: 2:29.266 (2:32.291, 2:26.011, 2:33.743, (2:38.559), 2:27.113, (2:08.966), 2:28.279, 2:26.813, 2:35.039, 2:24.006, 2:24.660, 2:34.703)


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 5, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 6x6: Single: 2:08.966
> mo3: 2:21.353 ( 2:08.966, 2:28.279, 2:26.813)
> avg5: 2:26.366 ( (2:08.966), 2:28.279, 2:26.813, (2:35.039), 2:24.006)
> avg12: 2:29.266 (2:32.291, 2:26.011, 2:33.743, (2:38.559), 2:27.113, (2:08.966), 2:28.279, 2:26.813, 2:35.039, 2:24.006, 2:24.660, 2:34.703)



nice, i started practicing big cubes now.

2:25.68 avg12, [2:23.24 avg5], 2:17.96 mo3:

2:24.71, 2:37.14, [2:12.69, 2:28.54, 2:22.02, (2:37.54), (2:09.66)], 2:34.30, 2:22.38, 2:27.96, 2:27.92


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 5, 2014)

6.97 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F U' L' R F L2 D' L2 F' U' R

z2
U L R' F D L
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
R U2 R' d' L U' L'
d R U' R' L U' L'
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' D' r U r' D R2 U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

73/6.97=*10.5 TPS*


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 5, 2014)

F' U R' U' F' D' L U2 B' L F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' 
New 3x3 pb 
17.27
*sub 20 roux*


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 5, 2014)

1.	1.03	R2 F2 U F' R2 F R' F' R2
2.	(1.70) F' R2 F' R U2 R' U R' U2
3.	0.99	F' R' F' U F' U' R F2
4.	1.34	F R' F2 U R F' R2 U2 R'
5.	(0.82) U R' F' R' F' U R2 U2

1.12 avg5 keyboard


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 5, 2014)

First 5x5 solve: 6:00.15

Wow, guess we all have to start somewhere...just seems my starting point is rather low.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 6, 2014)

PB mean of 100 on skewb. Also the first 100 solves on my new moyu Skewb. As well as first sub 10.

Skewb 
6/11/2014 12:21:52 PM - 1:03:11 PM

Mean: 9.819
Average: 9.825
Best time: 3.155
Median: 9.908
Worst time: 15.902
Standard deviation: 2.574

Best average of 5: 7.390
1-5 - (5.826) 6.665 7.498 8.007 (8.026)

Best average of 12: 8.126
52-63 - 6.552 7.177 10.816 10.633 10.285 (3.561) 6.447 (11.591) 7.818 8.169 5.291 8.079


Spoiler



1. 5.826 R L' D R' D' L' R' L
2. 6.665 B' D B' R' D B' R' B L'
3. 7.498 L' D' R' L' D L' D' R' B
4. 8.007 L' R B R' B' R' B' D'
5. 8.026 B' D' L D B' R' B L'
6. 11.105 D L' D' B' L' D B' D' L
7. 10.976 L' B D' R' B D' R' B
8. 7.467 L D B L D' L R D L'
9. 9.195 R B D' R D' R L' R L'
10. 14.505 B' R' L B L B L' D L'
11. 7.411 L R' L' B' L D' B R L'
12. 12.108 R' D L' B L' R D L'
13. 12.619 B D R' L' D' B R' L
14. 11.907 L R D R' D' L R L D
15. 12.194 L' R' L' R' B' L R' D
16. 10.118 B' D R' D L' R' L B L'
17. 7.008 D L B' D R' B R' D' L'
18. 8.394 D' L' R L R B R L
19. 9.367 R D' L R L' D R B
20. 3.155 L' D' R' B' R' L B' R L'
21. 9.475 B' L B L' D B' D
22. 13.261 L B' D B' L D' B' D'
23. 8.597 L' D R' L' R D' L D R' L'
24. 12.229 B' R B R D B' R' D L'
25. 10.066 D' R' L B D
26. 14.178 R D' R' D L' B D'
27. 9.486 B' D' L B' R L D' L' R
28. 12.640 L' B' R' L B R D R' L'
29. 13.882 L B R B L' R B' L
30. 10.325 D R L' D' L D L' B'
31. 10.510 B' R L D' B L D R' L'
32. 9.525 D B' D R D' L D' R L'
33. 8.529 D' L D R' D R' D' L
34. 10.772 D R B L' B L' B D
35. 10.191 R' B' R L' R D' B R' L'
36. 14.348 D' L' R' B' D L' D B
37. 11.924 L' B D B R' L B' D' L
38. 11.310 R D B' R' L B' L D R'
39. 11.035 R' L D B' L B' R
40. 13.495 R D' L R' B' R D' R
41. 12.709 L' B L' B' L B' R D'
42. 6.489 R B L B L D' L D' R
43. 10.796 L' B' L' D' B' D R' D'
44. 9.206 L B' D R' D R' L R
45. 12.632 R D' B R B L' D' R'
46. 8.836 R L D B' L R D L
47. 10.745 R D R B' D' B D' R L
48. 9.448 B' L D' L D' B' L' B' L
49. 12.216 L' R' D R' D' R' L B L
50. 8.629 D L' R' D' R L B
51. 8.342 R' D L' R' D R' D' B'
52. 6.552 B R' L D' R D' R L' B'
53. 7.177 D L B D' B D' R'
54. 10.816 D' L' D R' D L' R'
55. 10.633 D B R L R' B' D
56. 10.285 L' D' B R B' D B' D' L'
57. 3.561 B L' D' R B' R' D L'
58. 6.447 B R' D B' D B D B'
59. 11.591 B' R B' D R' L R B L'
60. 7.818 R B D L R' D' B' D' L'
61. 8.169 D B L' B' L' B' L'
62. 5.291 B' D B L' R' L R B'
63. 8.079 B R' L R' B R L R
64. 14.199 D' B R L' R B L' R' L'
65. 6.471 B' R B' R' L B' L'
66. 13.153 R' D' R L B' R' B' L'
67. 9.750 B L' D L R D L'
68. 10.572 B' D' R B' L R L D' L'
69. 11.897 R B' L D' L B D' B D
70. 15.902 L B R D' L B' D' R
71. 6.394 L' R D R B L' B
72. 9.327 B' L' B R L' D' L' R L
73. 12.292 B' D' L' B' L' R' B L D'
74. 10.655 L' B' D L B R' L' R
75. 7.656 R B L D B' L R' L D'
76. 13.615 R B' R' D B L' B L'
77. 7.690 B L' D L' B R' B' R'
78. 8.496 B' L' D B D' B L' R L
79. 11.581 B' L R' L' D B D' L'
80. 8.960 R' B' D B' R' D' L' D
81. 10.864 D B D' B L' B' R' B' L'
82. 6.311 R' B' R' B R' D R' B' L'
83. 11.470 B R L B' D B' D'
84. 6.597 L B D' L B L R L R L'
85. 11.092 B' R L R' L R D' R D
86. 13.163 R D R' D B L D' B
87. 7.581 D L D' L' R' L R' B
88. 8.422 B R' B' L R L' D' B'
89. 10.100 B R L R' B R' L D'
90. 14.548 D B' R' L' B' R L' D
91. 5.709 B L' D B L' B L' R D'
92. 5.102 B L B R B' R B' L
93. 8.239 D L' B' R B' L R B L
94. 9.135 D' R D' L' D R L' B' R'
95. 11.480 L' D' L' R L R B D' L'
96. 8.003 D' B' R L D' R B D R
97. 10.230 R L' R L' R' D R' D'
98. 12.312 B' D R L R L B R' L'
99. 9.308 R' L D B' R L D' R'
100. 7.859 L' D' R' L D R' B' R


----------



## uvafan (Nov 6, 2014)

Practicing for the fist time in forever in preparation for Slow n Steady Sunday.

Average of 12: 3.87
1. 3.38 R' B' R' B L R L' l r' b 
2. 3.19 U L' B R U' R L R B' l' r' b' 
3. 3.48 U L' U' B' R L' B' l' b 
4. 3.07 U B' R' B U' R L l' r b' u' 
5. 4.72 B' L U L R' B R' l' b u' 
6. 4.69 B L B' L B' L B l' r b' u' 
7. 5.53 R' L U B' L U' R B l r' u 
8. 3.68 L' B' R' L' B R' L' U' l r u 
9. 3.70 L' U L U B L' l' r b u 
10. (7.13) L R' U L' R U' L R' U l' b u' 
11. (2.86) B L U L' B U' R l' r u 
12. 3.30 U L' R L' U B' L U' B L' l' u'


----------



## kcl (Nov 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 6.97 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F U' L' R F L2 D' L2 F' U' R
> 
> z2
> U L R' F D L
> ...



waaaaaat


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 6, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-6
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.80
worst: 20.08

mean of 3
current: 10.95 (σ = 0.63)
best: 10.18 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 5
current: 10.79 (σ = 0.21)
best: 10.46 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 12
current: 11.17 (σ = 0.63)
best: 10.80 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 50
current: 11.94 (σ = 1.21)
best: 11.50 (σ = 0.99) *PB*

avg of 100
current: 11.74 (σ = 1.20)
best: 11.74 (σ = 1.20) *PB*

Average: 11.74 (σ = 1.20)
Mean: 11.89

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-6
avg of 100: 11.74




Spoiler: Ao100



Ao50 is in bold
1. 10.47 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' D' R B R2 U' L B' L' F' 
2. 10.70 D2 L2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F R' B L R2 D' R' F 
3. (17.37) U2 B' L2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' F R B2 D B U L R' D' 
4. 10.56 B R2 U' R' U' D' L' B2 U R' D2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 B 
5. 11.17 D' F D2 F' U' D' R F L D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 L2 F 
6. 12.73 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' R' D2 F' L B2 U' B D2 B2 L2 
7. 12.21 L2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F L B D' L' F R D B2 L2 U2 
8. 14.52 D' B' U' L F' U R' B2 R U B2 D L2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 
9. 11.35 F2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L B D2 F U' F U B R2 
10. 11.83 R' B R' D2 B2 U F' U' L' U L2 F2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D B2 
11. 12.21 F2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 R F' U2 F2 L R2 B L2 D F' R 
12. 12.71 R D2 L D2 U2 L R' U2 R' D2 R2 D' L' R2 B D' U L2 B' L2 R2 
13. 11.54 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D U2 L2 B L' B' D F U R B U' 
14. (8.90) F U2 R2 L F D2 F D2 R L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 D2 B2 
15. 12.79 D' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 R' F' R2 F' U B' U F L' 
16. 10.73 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F' D' R' U' L' R' F' U B' L' 
17. 13.57 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F R U B' R' F L' F 
*18. 10.21 B R' U2 B' L B2 U F2 L D' L B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R U2 R' 
19. 13.22 D' U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L D' B L2 D' B' F' L R2 U' 
20. (9.00) B' U2 F R2 B D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D L U2 F' U R2 U L2 U2 B' 
21. 11.78 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R U R2 D' F D' L U' B U2 
22. 11.30 D2 R' F2 L F2 L2 R' D2 R B2 L2 D L2 F L2 F' L2 R D R2 B 
23. 12.09 R' B' L F R2 D2 F' D2 R' B2 R2 L2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 U D 
24. 10.32 B2 F2 L R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 F' R' D' B R' B U R2 U' L 
25. 12.71 U' R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 F L B' R' B2 F2 U R' B' L2 
26. 14.15 F' L2 U2 D R' F' U2 D2 F' R L2 B2 L2 U D2 L2 U' B2 U R2 
27. 12.46 U2 L' U' B U2 L2 B L F2 L B2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 U R2 
28. 12.71 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U' R F' L R F2 D' F' D2 U' L' 
29. (17.26) F' U' F2 R D F' R' U F U' R2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 L U2 R 
30. 10.48 R D2 R F U F B2 U2 L' U D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' 
31. 9.73 F L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F U2 L' B L2 D R2 B2 R' D F' L 
32. 11.59 F D2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 F' L' U B2 L' D2 L D L R U' 
33. 11.28 L2 F' R2 B' L' F' D' L D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F2 B' R2 
34. 11.75 L' U' B' U B D R D2 F' R2 F2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 
35. 11.61 F L2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F2 R' U F2 L' R B' R2 D2 F2 R2 
36. 9.80 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' F2 R F' R2 U L' D' L2 F R 
37. 10.92 B2 R B2 F2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L B2 D' B R' F2 U' L' F2 U' L B' 
38. 9.82 D2 B2 R F R' B' U R' L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D 
39. 10.65 D2 L U2 F2 U2 L D2 L' D2 B2 R F' R2 U L2 U F2 U B F' R 
40. 12.12 D' U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B D' R F2 U R' B D' B F 
41. 10.09 L2 D L U B D L' B' U2 L' B2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 
42. 11.90 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L' D' R' D' L B' L' D U2 F' 
43. 11.90 B U2 F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R' F' D2 L2 D' U2 L U B2 
44. 11.90 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 B L D' U' R' D F' D L U' 
45. 9.97 L' D' R' F' B' L' U B' D2 B U' F2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 
46. 11.20 L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U' F D L2 D2 L' B' D2 L 
47. 12.64 F R2 F2 D2 B R' F' B2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 R' L2 B2 L' B2 D2 
48. (9.21) L' F2 L U2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R' F' U B F D' B2 D' F2 
49. 10.50 F L' U2 D L2 F' U2 D L B' D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D 
50. 11.12 F B U' L D2 F D R' U B' U' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 
51. 15.27 D' L' U D R' B' R' D F' L' D' F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' 
52. 13.33 F2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F' L' U B D2 L D' R' F' 
53. 11.69 D R' D R2 U' F R B' L B' L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 F2 R2 L2 
54. 11.55 D2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 R F D B' D R' D' U' L R2 F 
55. 12.01 L D' L D R2 U L' F' U B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D' 
56. 10.44 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B U' L2 B' L R2 D' B D U' R' 
57. 12.90 B2 L F2 D2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 B D F D' F' U L' D2 L R 
58. 13.68 F L2 B L' B' R' U B2 U' F U2 F2 U2 D' R2 U D2 B2 U2 F2 
59. 11.82 L2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' U' F L D2 F2 D2 B F' 
60. 10.78 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B R2 F' L B' L2 B' D R' F2 D2 U2 B 
61. 12.00 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R D L U' F R F2 L D 
62. 11.19 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 L B F2 L' F L' R' D' U2 F' 
63. 12.64 D F R' D' L' B U' F D' R' B2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 
64. 10.05 L2 D R2 F D R2 F' R' L' U' B U2 F R2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 F2 
65. 11.22 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B F2 D R' D' B U2 R2 D' L' F2 D 
66. 11.14 B U D' R D2 L U' F2 U2 R F U2 D2 F' L2 B R2 B' L2 F' 
67. 11.65 U' B' L D' L' F U2 R' L F D2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 
*68. 11.23 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 D2 R' D' B F' L2 F2 U' F' L F2 L2 
69. 12.54 R U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 B' R F L2 R' D' F2 L' R' 
70. 12.02 L2 B2 D' B2 D' U' F2 D L2 F2 U2 B L2 R D R2 U B2 L U2 F' 
71. (16.82) D2 L2 F2 D' B R' U F2 L' U' R2 F B R2 L2 F U2 D2 L2 B2 
72. (16.40) R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' F R' D B2 U2 L2 F' R' U2 F2 
73. 10.89 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 F U' L2 F R D' F L2 F' D' F' 
74. 15.96+ D2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F' R2 D R U' B' R' F L' B F 
75. 12.04 U L' F L B2 R L2 U' F2 R' U2 D2 B L2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 
76. 11.96 F U2 F D' L' B R' D' R2 F D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 
77. 12.37 D2 R2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 D' R' D U' L2 B2 U B' U F2 
78. 13.35 R' B2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R D' B2 R F2 R B' R2 U F2 R2 
79. (20.08+) R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 L F' D R2 B D2 L' F D2 L' D 
80. 11.03 F2 D F2 D2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R D2 U2 F2 U F' U' B D' R' 
81. 9.70 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R' F L2 D' B' F' L' U2 R' F2 
82. 12.92 U' L' D R L U F' D F' D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 
83. 11.70 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R D' U F R' B U2 L2 B2 F' 
84. (8.80) D' B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 B L D B2 F2 D B2 U' L' R' 
85. 12.76 L2 U2 F' U2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U2 L' B' U' B' F2 D L B' R' F' D' 
86. 11.34 U' R2 B' U' R' L U2 B' L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R L2 D2 L B2 
87. 11.80 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B' D2 B R2 F R F' R2 
88. 13.54 B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 L2 R F' L B U2 B2 D R' F' U 
89. 13.05 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L2 R' U' B2 F U B' L' U' L2 B2 R 
90. (9.34) L D2 F B2 R U R2 D F B D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 L' F2 B2 L' 
91. 12.07 F' B2 L U2 B' U F2 L2 B L F2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 
92. 11.46 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L U R2 U' R U' L' F' R2 D2 
93. 11.12 R B' R U' F2 U' R2 U' L F' U D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D' 
94. 10.36 B U2 F2 L U' F D B L' U R' F2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 
95. 12.09 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U B' U' L2 B2 L U' F' L' B' R 
96. 11.03 L2 U D B' R F U' D2 B R F2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 
97. 10.69 F R2 B D2 F R2 U2 L2 F L2 R' D' B2 L2 F L' R' D' F' U' 
98. 11.68 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 R' F2 R B L R D L2 F R' B' L' D 
99. 10.65 U2 R2 F' R B2 U R' U' D R F U2 B' U2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 
100. 10.52 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F L' B2 D R D' F' D L B


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 6, 2014)

7x7:

4:02 single
4:22 mo3
4:25 avg5


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Really? It helps me concentrate most of the time...


I find that if I listen to songs with words, I focus more on the words. If I listen to songs without words, I still focus more on the song...



> also
> 5.219, 60 moves, 11.496 TPS
> 15 13 7 1\2 4 14 3\0 5 10 8\12 9 6 11
> L2DRDL2UR2DL2UR3DLUL2URDRULDR2ULURDL2DRULURDLDRUL2URDRULDLU
> 2H...



Didn't know there was OH/2H for sliding puzzles


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2014)

58.67 megaminx single, 6th sub 1 and 2nd best solve


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 6, 2014)

3x3x3 PB single:

6.49

D2 F L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F R2 F2 D' B U L2 B' U' F' R' D

y x

F' U Rw' Lw2 D // EOLine (5/5)
U L' U L' U' L // Left Block (6/11)
U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U'R U R'U2 R U R' // Right Block (18/29)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U // LL (9/38)


5,88 TPS

EDIT: OOOOOOOOOOOH I ****ING DID IT FINALLY

super close and super lucky, but i'll take it 

avg of 12: 9.98



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 10.62 D2 B' F R2 D2 R2 B U2 B' F' U' F D' L U2 L F' D2 F2 R2 
2. 9.36 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' B' U' L' D F' L U F L2 
3. 8.92 L2 R2 F D2 U2 F U2 L2 F D2 L2 R' U B2 R2 B2 D2 F' D U' L' 
4. (11.23) R2 D2 B' R F B' R2 B' D2 R F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U 
5. (6.49) D2 F L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F R2 F2 D' B U L2 B' U' F' R' D 
6. 10.22 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' B F R' B F' R2 B' D' 
7. 10.85 U R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 R U L' B' R' U' B' U R2 F2 
8. 10.86 U' D B2 L' U F' L B' R U2 R2 F2 B R2 F' U2 
9. 8.48 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B U' R F' D R' F' L2 B L' 
10. 10.15 U F D' B' R U' F' B R' B U' L2 U L2 U F2 B2 L2 D' B2 
11. 9.74 R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' D F' R B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F 
12. 10.56 F2 L' R' B2 F2 R B2 U2 R F2 R2 F D R B R D' L' U2 L' D'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2014)

(58.67), 1:09.53, 1:09.03, 59.98, (1:10.93) = 1:06.18 megaminx PB avg5

counting 59.98 wtffff
the 59.98 is my 7th sub 1

edit:

number of times: 101/101
best time: 58.67
worst time: 1:49.93

current avg5: 1:14.30 (σ = 2.28)
best avg5: 1:06.18 (σ = 5.38)

current avg12: 1:12.47 (σ = 2.72)
best avg12: 1:10.07 (σ = 4.31)

current avg50: 1:12.78 (σ = 4.05)
best avg50: 1:12.78 (σ = 4.05)

current avg100: 1:13.93 (σ = 5.32)
best avg100: 1:13.93 (σ = 5.32)

session avg: 1:14.03 (σ = 5.27)
session mean: 1:14.58

PB avg100, I'll try to roll some solves tomorrow when I'm not tired


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I find that if I listen to songs with words, I focus more on the words. If I listen to songs without words, I still focus more on the song...


Is it really a song if there are no words? 


> Didn't know there was OH/2H for sliding puzzles


It just depends on what controls you use; it's not like they're separate events. I used to use arrow keys (or ijkl) because I first learned with arrow keys, but 2H is faster than OH. I've been using OH for a while, but I've been practising with what ben uses, ijkf. In just two or three days I got my 2H average down to 9.5 (my OH average was 8.5), so I think I'm going to switch to 2H.

E: 5.937, 66 moves, 11.116 TPS
14 4 12 7\2 5 1 3\6 15 0 10\13 11 9 8	RDLDRUL2DRUR2DLURUL2URDLDR2UL3URD2LU2R2DLULDRURLDULR2DLULDRLUDRUL
Should've been my second sub-4


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 6, 2014)

I just solved a 5x5 blind. Only took 47 tries. Now onto multi blind one-handed petahexaminx.

New 3x3 avg: 11.42 seconds!! (Not including 3+ hours of ZZ inspection)


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 6, 2014)

QPowerPrime said:


> I just solved a 5x5 blind. Only took 47 tries. Now onto multi blind one-handed petahexaminx.



lol


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 6, 2014)

47.95, 49.43, 56.00, (40.09), (1:25.21) = 51.13

Cool. Havent practiced in a while so pretty good


----------



## GG (Nov 6, 2014)

okay lots of accomplishments. all 3x3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 267/267
*best time: 10.50+ NEARLY PB BY 1.52 *
worst time: 27.28

current avg5: 17.22 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 12.89 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 16.66 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: 13.70 (σ = 1.73)

current avg50: 15.57 (σ = 1.33)
*best avg50: 14.38 (σ = 1.35) PB*

current avg100: 15.00 (σ = 1.45)
*best avg100: 14.81 (σ = 1.37) PB*

current avg250: 15.24 (σ = 1.51)
*best avg250: 15.10 (σ = 1.49) PB?*

session avg: 15.19 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 15.27

all of that in one day


----------



## ottozing (Nov 6, 2014)

3x3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 209/211
best time: 6.049
worst time: 17.210

current avg5: 9.298 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 7.718 (σ = 0.02)

current avg12: 8.933 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 8.159 (σ = 0.54)

current avg100: 9.070 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 8.945 (σ = 1.01)

current avg200: 9.018 (σ = 0.98)
best avg200: 8.983 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 8.994 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 9.054

Can I just have a sub 8 avg12 already? >_<


----------



## GG (Nov 6, 2014)

14.21 B' L' F' L2 B' L2 B D' R' U' R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 

zz


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 7, 2014)

avg of 12: 7.49
Time List:
1. 7.32 F' U B2 R2 B D2 R' D L' U' D' L2 U' B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 
2. 8.98 U2 B R2 B U2 B R2 B' U2 B U2 R F2 R' F2 D2 R' U' L' F 
3. 6.61 D R2 F2 L F L B' L2 F' L F2 R2 U D F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
4. 6.61 U' R U' D' R2 F U' B' D' L' U' R2 L2 U L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 
5. 7.58 F2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' D B2 L D F' 
6. 8.58 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B L2 D B2 L' R2 U' R B2 
7. 7.26 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U B' F U2 B L' U' F2 
8. 7.76 B U R' F R' U B R2 U' R' L2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 F L2 
9. (13.21) F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F R D' L F2 D' F R' F' R2 
10. 7.28 B R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 U2 L' B2 F' D2 F' L2 D B' R' B 
11. (6.32) R' U2 D L' F2 R' B' L D' F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R2 
12. 6.91 D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D U' R B' F' U L' D2 U2 F L

woooo


----------



## GG (Nov 7, 2014)

12.15 D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 U' L' R' D' U F' L D' U2 R' 

zz single pb. wow


----------



## qaz (Nov 7, 2014)

3.98 2x2 ao100


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 7, 2014)

3:57.67 7x7 single


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Nov 7, 2014)

2:10.86 6x6 PB
Need to get new mains for.. every puzzle :/


----------



## Cale S (Nov 7, 2014)

3.89 skewb avg5 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-6
avg of 5: 3.89

Time List:
1. 4.21 B' L' R' B' R B' R U 
2. 4.38 R' L' U R' U' L' B' U' L 
3. (5.05) U' B' U L U L' U' L' 
4. 3.09 L U' B' R B R' L' B' U' 
5. (2.69) L' B' R L R L U B L


also 5.55 avg50, ties pb


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-6
avg of 50: 5.55

Time List:
1. 4.21 B' L' R' B' R B' R U 
2. 4.38 R' L' U R' U' L' B' U' L 
3. 5.05 U' B' U L U L' U' L' 
4. (3.09) L U' B' R B R' L' B' U' 
5. (2.69) L' B' R L R L U B L 
6. 5.98 L' B L' B' R' U' B U 
7. 4.20 L B R B R B' L' B' 
8. 6.15 L R L R B' L U' R' U 
9. 7.21 U R' B R' U L' U B' L 
10. 5.88 B' R B U' B U B' L' 
11. (8.14) U' B' R' B' U L' B' L' 
12. 6.83 U R' U' R B U B' R B' 
13. 6.73 B L' U' B R' U R L' U' 
14. (3.40) B R U' L R' L' R B' 
15. 5.73 U B' R' U' B R' U' R 
16. 6.73 L' B L U' L R' U' B 
17. 4.58 L B' U R' B R L' U L' 
18. 5.32 B R U' R U R' U R B' 
19. 6.88 U' L' U R' L U R' B' U' 
20. 4.88 B' U B' U L' R' L R U R' 
21. (10.37) U' L U' R' B' L' R U 
22. 5.74 U' L B R B' L' R U' L' 
23. 5.66 U' L' U L R U' L B R' 
24. 5.75 L U' L' B R B R' B 
25. 7.23 L B' R' U' B U' L' B 
26. 5.79 L R U' L B' U B L' B' 
27. 5.67 L U B' L B' R' L' B' U' 
28. 4.61 R' L' R' L B R L' R' 
29. 7.96 U B' L R' U L' R' L U' 
30. 6.27 B' L' R L R' U' R U' 
31. 6.73 B L B' U' B U B R U' 
32. 3.97 U B' R L U' B' L R' 
33. 4.40 L' B' R B' U B' L R' 
34. 5.13 R U R L' R L' U' B' 
35. 5.97 U' L B' U' L' U' B' R' 
36. 5.69 B L U' L' U L' U' B U' 
37. 4.56 R' U' B U' R L U R 
38. 5.76 U B' L B R U L R' 
39. 6.05 U B L B U R B' L R 
40. 4.22 L U B R' U L' R' U' 
41. 5.12 L' B U L R B R' B 
42. (9.86) R' L' R' L B L U B' 
43. 6.07 R U' B' U' L R B L' 
44. 4.92 U R' L' B U' L U R 
45. 5.06 R L' R B L R L' B' L 
46. 4.20  R U B' L R' L' B' L' 
47. 6.45 B U' R U' B U' R B L' 
48. 3.81 U' R L R U' R' L' B' U 
49. 5.88 U L' R' U B' R U L U 
50. 4.98 L R B' R L' R' B U'


part of a 5.80 avg100 (not pb)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-6
avg of 100: 5.80

Time List:
1. 4.58 L' B' R' L' B' L U R 
2. 4.96 L' R B R' U B' R' L' R L' 
3. (8.68) U B' U' L R U L R 
4. 4.21 B' L' R' B' R B' R U 
5. 4.38 R' L' U R' U' L' B' U' L 
6. 5.05 U' B' U L U L' U' L' 
7. (3.09) L U' B' R B R' L' B' U' 
8. (2.69) L' B' R L R L U B L 
9. 5.98 L' B L' B' R' U' B U 
10. 4.20 L B R B R B' L' B' 
11. 6.15 L R L R B' L U' R' U 
12. 7.21 U R' B R' U L' U B' L 
13. 5.88 B' R B U' B U B' L' 
14. 8.14 U' B' R' B' U L' B' L' 
15. 6.83 U R' U' R B U B' R B' 
16. 6.73 B L' U' B R' U R L' U' 
17. (3.40) B R U' L R' L' R B' 
18. 5.73 U B' R' U' B R' U' R 
19. 6.73 L' B L U' L R' U' B 
20. 4.58 L B' U R' B R L' U L' 
21. 5.32 B R U' R U R' U R B' 
22. 6.88 U' L' U R' L U R' B' U' 
23. 4.88 B' U B' U L' R' L R U R' 
24. (10.37) U' L U' R' B' L' R U 
25. 5.74 U' L B R B' L' R U' L' 
26. 5.66 U' L' U L R U' L B R' 
27. 5.75 L U' L' B R B R' B 
28. 7.23 L B' R' U' B U' L' B 
29. 5.79 L R U' L B' U B L' B' 
30. 5.67 L U B' L B' R' L' B' U' 
31. 4.61 R' L' R' L B R L' R' 
32. 7.96 U B' L R' U L' R' L U' 
33. 6.27 B' L' R L R' U' R U' 
34. 6.73 B L B' U' B U B R U' 
35. (3.97) U B' R L U' B' L R' 
36. 4.40 L' B' R B' U B' L R' 
37. 5.13 R U R L' R L' U' B' 
38. 5.97 U' L B' U' L' U' B' R' 
39. 5.69 B L U' L' U L' U' B U' 
40. 4.56 R' U' B U' R L U R 
41. 5.76 U B' L B R U L R' 
42. 6.05 U B L B U R B' L R 
43. 4.22 L U B R' U L' R' U' 
44. 5.12 L' B U L R B R' B 
45. (9.86) R' L' R' L B L U B' 
46. 6.07 R U' B' U' L R B L' 
47. 4.92 U R' L' B U' L U R 
48. 5.06 R L' R B L R L' B' L 
49. 4.20 R U B' L R' L' B' L' 
50. 6.45 B U' R U' B U' R B L' 
51. (3.81) U' R L R U' R' L' B' U 
52. 5.88 U L' R' U B' R U L U 
53. 4.98 L R B' R L' R' B U' 
54. 6.60 L' B L R L' U' R' B' 
55. 4.70 B L U L U R U R 
56. 4.62 U R' L' R B L' R L U 
57. 8.28 U R' B' L' U R B' U B' L 
58. 7.31 L' U' B R' L B R' B R 
59. 5.57 R B L U' B L' B R' 
60. 4.86 U' L B' L' R' U' R' L U' 
61. 5.84 U' B R U' R' U R L R' 
62. 6.04 B U B' L U' B' U' L U 
63. 5.60 L R' B U L' U' L B' 
64. 5.54 R L R' U L' R L U' 
65. 5.02 B' U B' U' L R L' R U' 
66. 6.51 L' R' B L' B R L' R U' 
67. 4.82 L B L' R U L' R B U' 
68. 7.67 R U L' B U B U' B' U' 
69. 5.65 U L' R' B' U' L U L 
70. 5.24 U L' U L R' U L B U 
71. 5.68 B' L' R U B U B R' 
72. 5.83 B' U' R U B' L B' L' R' 
73. 7.26 R' U' B U' L' R L' B U' 
74. 4.75 U' L' R U B' L' R' U 
75. 6.50 R' L B' R U' L' U' B R 
76. 4.76 U B' R' U R U' B L' B 
77. 4.90 U B R L' B' U' B U R' 
78. 4.77 B' U R' L' U R' B' U' 
79. 7.42 R U' L R' U' R' U B' 
80. 4.97 L' R U' R U L' U R' L' 
81. 4.71 R' L R L R' U L' U' 
82. (8.80) R' B' L U' B' R' L U R 
83. 7.67 L' U R L R B L' R' B U' 
84. 4.07 R' U' B' R' L B L' R L 
85. 7.20 R' B' U L' U B' U R 
86. 7.67 U' B L' U R B' R L R' 
87. 6.64 B' R B' R U B' R B U' 
88. 5.98 R' U L' R' U' L' U L 
89. 7.14 R B' R U' L R U B L' 
90. 6.00 U B' L U B U R B R' 
91. 6.84 U' R' U' L R' B U R 
92. 5.93 L R' B L B' R' U R 
93. 5.85 R L B' R L R' U R B' 
94. (11.08) B' L B' U' L' R' U' B' L' 
95. 6.60 L' U' L U B L U' L' R' 
96. 5.58 U' R U B' R' U L R 
97. 4.00 L U B' R U B R L' 
98. 6.38 L R' L B R B R' U' 
99. 6.85 R L' R L B' U R' L' U' 
100. 5.60 U R' L' B L U' R' L U


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 47.95, 49.43, 56.00, (40.09), (1:25.21) = 51.13
> 
> Cool. Havent practiced in a while so pretty good



Megaminx?


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2014)

GG said:


> 12.15 D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 U' L' R' D' U F' L D' U2 R'
> 
> zz single pb. wow


... how do you do ZZ late at night? 

An accomplishment: this  Drilling stuff helps so much; that's half the time of my attempt last night and with over twice as many (all of them) right.


----------



## Artic (Nov 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> ... how do you do ZZ late at night?
> 
> An accomplishment: this  Drilling stuff helps so much; that's half the time of my attempt last night and with over twice as many (all of them) right.



What method do you use for this? Kinda interested in learning. Is it difficult?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2014)

7.43 D' F2 D L2 U R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L' R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B' U L 

NL PB


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 7, 2014)

6.268 Skewb AO100


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Megaminx?


Hahhaa, it's actually 4x4, chj convinced me to be a jerk and post the avg but not say what puzzle. So blame callum for the confusion  So yea it's actually just a crappy 4x4 avg.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2014)

Artic said:


> What method do you use for this? Kinda interested in learning. Is it difficult?


Same as kinch2002.
But a lot slower.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 7, 2014)

48.521 4x4 ao12


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 7, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-7
avg of 5: 1:29.99

Time List:
1. 1:27.57 Lw2 Uw2 R L' Bw' Fw' D' F' Uw2 D Lw Fw2 B L2 Uw' R D U Fw2 L2 R B2 Rw2 Lw' R2 U Bw Lw Dw2 D' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw' F R' F' Fw2 Lw' B' Lw2 U' F2 Lw' B2 Rw' Lw2 R' D2 U2 Rw' Bw' F B2 L' Lw' D' Lw2 Uw' 
2. (1:26.58) F2 Fw Dw2 U' Lw' Uw' B L' Uw Lw' B' Bw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw B Dw2 Lw Bw2 B2 Fw L' R' D' F2 B' Rw Bw2 B2 Lw2 L' B2 Rw' Dw2 Uw R2 Fw' D Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw' Fw' L2 Lw2 D' Uw Bw U R Bw L' Dw B Fw' R' F' Dw2 
3. (1:37.23) F2 Rw U2 Fw Rw2 Bw' B D' Uw2 Bw2 Dw B' D' R' L D Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw' Lw Dw2 Uw2 R Dw Lw U Bw2 Uw Lw' Dw2 F Fw Uw R2 D Uw Dw Bw Uw F2 L' Uw Lw L2 Uw2 Lw B Rw' U2 Uw' F Uw' B D2 L Bw' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 
4. 1:30.56 Lw U2 Lw B' Lw U Uw2 F2 B Lw' L' B' Dw2 U' Rw2 R U F' B D2 Uw' Dw' R Lw' L2 D Bw' U' Fw2 D Lw2 Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 Dw Fw' B2 U Fw' U2 Fw' B2 Uw' R L' D2 Uw' Dw Rw Bw' F' Uw2 D2 Lw2 Uw U2 Dw' D' Bw 
5. 1:31.83 D' L' B Dw2 Lw' R D' Uw2 Bw2 Rw' L' Bw Lw Fw' Bw2 F Dw B' Bw2 Fw L D2 Rw' D B2 Dw2 U F' L D' B2 Rw2 R Dw L B U2 Bw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Dw Fw' Lw2 L Rw' D U' R' D' Uw2 U' B2 D F2 Uw2 U F' Bw Fw2

Yay! I'm on a 5x5 roll atm


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Switching to pinky-style OH...
Session average: 29.96
1. (26.01) U D' R2 L' U' F B' D' F' U R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D L2 U B2 
2. 27.94 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B D2 R' D' L2 B R2 F U2 L2 R F' 
3. (33.06) F2 R' D L B' L F' L B' L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U 
4. 32.91 D2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B' R' F R2 U L' R D' F 
5. 29.02 D F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L D B U' F U' B' U' F2 U2 R


----------



## Username (Nov 7, 2014)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 3.32
worst: 11.15

avg of 5
current: 7.63 (σ = 0.38)
best: 5.38 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 7.20 (σ = 0.60)
best: 6.13 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 100
current: 6.85 (σ = 0.92)
best: 6.85 (σ = 0.92)

Average: 6.85 (σ = 0.92)
Mean: 6.86

skweb pb's


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 7, 2014)

4x4
44.833 AO5
46.861 AO12
48.855 AO100
first 60 solves were sub 48.5, but my hands were killing my for the last 30 or so.


----------



## Username (Nov 7, 2014)

0.73 L' R' U' L' B L U R'

lol


----------



## Username (Nov 7, 2014)

deserves 2nd post imo

4.02 ao100 on pyra, inching closer to sub4 (old pb was 4.03)
also first ao100 on moyu pyra

includes a 3.50 ao12 (pb is 3.49)


----------



## imvelox (Nov 7, 2014)

pyra

Average of 12: 4.30
1. 4.51 U R' U R' L' U B' L b 
2. 3.62 L' R' L R' B' L B' L r b' u' 
3. 5.02 U' R L' U L B U B' r 
4. (1.28) U R U' R' U R U' R' r' u 
5. 4.53 U' R' B U R B R' L B' r u' 
6. 4.45 U R B R L R B L' U' l' r' b 
7. 3.17 L B L B' R' U' R U l' r 
8. 4.51 U L R' B' R L' B' R B l' r b 
9. 4.42 U B' R L' B L B R l' r' b 
10. 3.37 U' B' L' B U B L' R 
11. (6.07) U B' L B' R' L R U r b' 
12. 5.39 U' R' B' R' U' L' R' U l r u


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2014)

Username said:


> deserves 2nd post imo
> 
> 4.02 ao100 on pyra, inching closer to sub4 (old pb was 4.03)
> also first ao100 on moyu pyra
> ...



Nice :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2014)

On camera:

Average of 12: 3.82
1. 4.12 B' U' B' R U' L' U' R' L U' L B'
2. 2.98 L R L' U' L B R B' R B L U
3. 3.24 B U L R B L' R' B R L B L'
4. 4.66 L' U R' B' R' B R' L U R L U
5. 4.31 U' L B U' L' R' L B' U' R' B R
6. 3.43 U R U B U B' R' B' L U' B L
7. 3.57 L' R' L' R L R U L' B L B L'
8. 4.27 L U' B' U' L' B' L' R L' R' U' B'
9. 4.21 U' L' B' R' B' U' R' U' R U' L B'
10. (4.78) R' L' U L U' B' L R' U R L U
11. (2.85) L' U' L' U R L U L' B' U' R' L
12. 3.41 R B U R L' R L' U R' U' R B


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 7, 2014)

8.25 3x3 AO12 on cam.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2014)

Average of 12: 3.66
1. 3.62 L' R B' L' U' B U' B l r b u'
2. 3.86 U L U L' U' L' B U l' u'
3. (2.89) B' U' R' B L' B R L' r' b'
4. 3.32 U' L R L U' B' L' R u
5. (6.83) L U' R B' L' R' U R r' u'
6. 3.40 U B R' B' R B' R' U l' r
7. 4.46 L B R U' L' R B U l' b'
8. 3.89 U' L' U' R' U L' R L l b'
9. 2.89 L R' U L' U R B' R l b' u
10. 3.93 U R' U B L U R' U' l r' b
11. 3.85 U R L' U R L U R B l r' b'
12. 3.34 R B' R B' U B U' B l' u'

edit: 4.01 average of 50, 4.19 average of 100


----------



## Cale S (Nov 8, 2014)

5.26 skewb avg25


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-7
avg of 25: 5.26

Time List:
1. 5.11 U L' U B L B' U' B' 
2. 4.42 U B U' R' B' L' B' L 
3. 5.47 L B' R L' U B U B 
4. 4.85 U R' B R L R B R' U' 
5. 4.97 L R' B R' L' U' R U 
6. 4.84 U L' R' B' U B L B 
7. 4.80 B' U' B' L' B L' U B' R' 
8. (9.14) R L B L B U L' R' B' 
9. (8.30) B' R B U B' U L' R' U 
10. (3.95) L R' B L R' U' L' R 
11. 4.48 R' U' L R L B' L' B' 
12. 4.15 B' R L B' U' R U' L' R' 
13. 5.95 L B' R L U R U' R L' 
14. 5.02 B' U B' L' R U L B 
15. 5.19 U L R B U' L R U' R' 
16. 5.64 R' U' L U' B R' L' R 
17. (3.55) L' U B L' B R' U' R' 
18. 5.90 R' L' R' B U R U' L' 
19. 5.35 U' B' U' L R' B' L B' L' 
20. 4.47 B R B R' L' U L' U' 
21. 5.72 U' B' U' B' R L' B L' 
22. 4.85 L' U' L U' R' B' L B' 
23. 7.53 U L' B' L' B' R U' B' L 
24. 4.92 R' B L U' L' B R L 
25. 6.88 R L' R L R U' L U L'


part of a 5.82 avg200


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-7
avg of 200: 5.82

Time List:
1. 5.11 U L' U B L B' U' B' 
2. 4.42 U B U' R' B' L' B' L 
3. 5.47 L B' R L' U B U B 
4. 4.85 U R' B R L R B R' U' 
5. 4.97 L R' B R' L' U' R U 
6. 4.84 U L' R' B' U B L B 
7. 4.80 B' U' B' L' B L' U B' R' 
8. (9.14) R L B L B U L' R' B' 
9. 8.30 B' R B U B' U L' R' U 
10. 3.95 L R' B L R' U' L' R 
11. 4.48 R' U' L R L B' L' B' 
12. 4.15 B' R L B' U' R U' L' R' 
13. 5.95 L B' R L U R U' R L' 
14. 5.02 B' U B' L' R U L B 
15. 5.19 U L R B U' L R U' R' 
16. 5.64 R' U' L U' B R' L' R 
17. (3.55) L' U B L' B R' U' R' 
18. 5.90 R' L' R' B U R U' L' 
19. 5.35 U' B' U' L R' B' L B' L' 
20. 4.47 B R B R' L' U L' U' 
21. 5.72 U' B' U' B' R L' B L' 
22. 4.85 L' U' L U' R' B' L B' 
23. 7.53 U L' B' L' B' R U' B' L 
24. 4.92 R' B L U' L' B R L 
25. 6.88 R L' R L R U' L U L' 
26. 5.95 B' R' B L' U B' R' L' U 
27. 7.67 B L U R U L U B L 
28. 4.67 L U' R' U L' U B L 
29. 6.19 B R' U L' R' U' R U 
30. 6.30 U B' R U B' R B' R' L' 
31. 4.05 B R' U L R B' L' R 
32. 5.46 L B R L' R U B R' 
33. 8.48 B R U' B U' R' U' B' R' 
34. 6.88 L R L R' B' R' U R' 
35. 5.03 B L R U' R B R U' 
36. 5.47 U R B' L' B' U B' R L' 
37. (3.72) U R B U L R' U' L' R' 
38. 7.12 B' R U' L' B U' L U R' 
39. 4.97 U' B' U R' B' R L' B L' 
40. (3.68) B L' U B' L' B U' B' L' 
41. 5.07 R' L' B R B L' B L' 
42. 5.39 R' L' U B' U B R L' R' L' 
43. 7.15 L' U' B U' R U R' U 
44. 5.26 B' R B U' B L R B 
45. 5.27 L' R' B' L' U' R B L R 
46. 5.35 R' U L' U' R' U R' U' R' 
47. 6.69 R' B L B' R L B' L' 
48. 6.08 U' L U' R' B' U' L' R U' 
49. (9.16) B' U R L' R' L' U' L' U' 
50. 6.60 B U L U B U' R' U' 
51. 4.25 B U R B' L R' B' R 
52. (10.23) R' U' B L' R' B L U 
53. 4.70 R B U B' U R U' R 
54. 8.22 L' R U' L B U' R' B 
55. 8.14 R' U R' U' B' U' R' U L' 
56. 7.17 L U R B' U B R B R' 
57. 5.17 U L R' B R B R U L' U' 
58. (8.97) L U L R' B R B L U 
59. 5.07 L U R' L U B' R B' R' 
60. 5.99 U B L' R U B U B' R 
61. (8.70) L' R B R U' R U B' R' 
62. 5.42 L R L U' R U B' L' U 
63. 5.12 R B' R L' U L R' B 
64. 5.19 B' R' U' R' B U' R B' 
65. 6.10 R B L R' U L' R' L 
66. 5.00 R B' U' L U R' B L 
67. 5.64 B L U' L B' U R L' U' 
68. 4.17 L' R' B U' B' L' R L R' 
69. 5.21 B' U' L R U L R' B R 
70. (8.71) B R' L' B U' B' L' B L 
71. 5.18 B' L' U L U R B' U B 
72. 5.40 L' R' U' R B' U R B' R' 
73. 5.67 R U B' R U' R B R 
74. 8.05 U R' B U' R L' R U R' 
75. 5.56 B R' B U R L' R' B 
76. 5.19 R' B L R' L B' U B' U' 
77. 7.33 U' B U' L' B L B' L' 
78. 7.74 U B U L U' R' U' R U' R' 
79. 5.36 U L R U L' B' L' U' 
80. 5.32 U R U' B' U' L' B R 
81. 5.58 B' U' B U' R L B' L' U 
82. 5.98 R L' R' B' R' B' R U' R 
83. 5.36 R L' B R' U L' U R U 
84. 4.47 B U' B' L B L' B' L' 
85. 6.52 L B R B U R B U L 
86. 5.23 L' R B L' B U R' B L 
87. 6.15 U B' U' B L' B U B' 
88. 6.83 R' L' R L' R L U B U' 
89. 6.14 R' B' L B' R' L B U' 
90. 5.28 R' L U R' B' L' U' R U 
91. 4.92 B R' L R' B U L B L 
92. 5.82 U B L' U L U R' L U 
93. 4.40 R' L' R' L R' B' R' B 
94. 6.12 U' R' U' R' U R' L' R' 
95. 6.89 U' L B L' R L U B 
96. 6.18 L' B U' R' U' B' R' B' 
97. 6.82 U B R B' L R U' B' U 
98. 6.64 R' L U' L' U' R' U' R' 
99. 5.83 R L' B R L U' L' B L' U' 
100. 4.64 B' R B' L' R' U B L U' 
101. 6.38 B' L B' R B L' U' L U 
102. 5.22 R' U' R U' R' B' R U' B L' 
103. (12.23) R' B' L R U' R' B' R' 
104. 5.67 L R' U R' L' B' U' B L' 
105. 5.18 B' L' R' U R B' L' R' 
106. 5.57 U B U B L' R' U R' L' 
107. 5.94 B' U' L B' R B L' B 
108. (9.68) B L U B R L' U' B' R' 
109. 5.10 B' R L' R' B' R U' R B' 
110. 5.64 B L R L' U L' R' U' 
111. 5.36 R L' U' R U' B' U' L' 
112. (3.67) U L B U' L' R' L U R 
113. 5.15 R' B' U B R' L B' L' 
114. 6.33 U B' U R' U L' B' L 
115. 4.84 R' L R U L' U L' B' 
116. 5.03 U' B' U R B L R U' 
117. 5.56 U' B R' L R U R U' R' 
118. 7.23 L R U B' U' L R L' B 
119. 5.59 U' L B' R' L B' R' B' 
120. 4.00 U R' U' L' R L B U' R' 
121. 5.99 R' U' R' L' B U' B L U 
122. 6.20 R' U B' R L' B' U' R' B 
123. 6.42 B' L' R' B' R U L U 
124. 4.92 L' B R' U B' U' L B 
125. (3.72) B' U R' B' R B' L B' U 
126. 7.36 R' B' U L B L' R U B' 
127. 6.49 L B' U L U' R L' U 
128. 6.01 R B' R' L' U' R' U' L R 
129. 4.65 R B R L R U L' B' 
130. 5.12 L B' R' L R' B' U B U' 
131. 6.54 U B R' U B L B' U 
132. 4.16 R' U L' U L' U' B U R 
133. 5.44 L U B' U B R' L' B U 
134. (3.16) R' U' R L B' R' B L' 
135. 6.52 U' R' B' L U' R' U L U 
136. 5.40 U' R' L R' B' L R' B 
137. 8.67 U' B' L U' L' U' L U' 
138. 7.43 L' R U' R' L U' B' L' U' 
139. (8.71) U' R L U' L' R' U L' R' 
140. 7.25 B U B' L' B R' B U 
141. 4.84 U L' R B' R L U' L' U' 
142. 4.24 R' B' L R L U' B R' 
143. 6.15 B R U L R L U' B' U' 
144. 6.57 B R' L' U R B' R B' 
145. 6.74 L' B' U B' R' U' R' B' 
146. 6.74 B' L' U B R' U B L' U' 
147. 6.55 U B' U R B' U L U 
148. 4.97 U' L R' U' L B U' R 
149. 5.25 U' L' R B' U R' L' B L' 
150. 8.42 R' L B L R' B' L U 
151. (9.65) U' R' L B' U' R' U' L U' 
152. 7.75 U B' U' B' U' B' R' U L' 
153. 5.03 B L' R U R' B L R 
154. 6.67 L' R B R U' L' B' R' 
155. (3.49) R' B' U L U' R L' R' 
156. 4.88 B U' L' R' L R B U' L' 
157. 8.33 U L R' U B' L' R U' 
158. 4.08 L B' U R' U B R U R' 
159. 7.75 R' B L B U B' R B' L 
160. 5.82 B U B R L U L B' R 
161. 7.35 R' L B U' R B' U R L' 
162. 5.83 L B R' L' U L' U' R 
163. 6.32 R U L R' U' L' B R U 
164. 6.44 R B' U' B L B' L' B' 
165. (3.60) L' R B U L' B U' B 
166. 3.75 U' R' B' L' B L B' U' 
167. 4.15 U L' U' R L' B' R' L' 
168. 8.48 U' B' U' L U' L' U B' R' 
169. 5.15 R B' R U' R' B' U' L' 
170. (2.89) B R L B' R' B R L B' 
171. 7.59 B R' B' R' B U' R' L' 
172. 4.83 R' B' R U' R' L' R' U L' 
173. 4.68 R' L' R B L U R' U R' 
174. 7.03 R L' R' L' B U' L' B' 
175. 5.42 R U' L' R' L R' B' U' B 
176. 6.01 R L R U' R L U L' 
177. 4.68 B' R' U' L' B U' B' U L 
178. (2.96) B' U' R' B' R' U B U B 
179. 6.90 R' L' R' B L B' R B R' 
180. 8.69 B R' B' L U' B' L U' L 
181. 5.24 L U' R' B' U' B R' L' R' 
182. 5.80 B L' U B' R' U' R B 
183. 4.77 L' B L R U' R' U L R' 
184. 5.07 B' L B L B' U' R' B L 
185. 5.90 L' R' L R' U' B U' L 
186. 5.84 L' U L' R B L' R' U' 
187. 6.97 L' R B L' B L' U R' 
188. 4.98 R B U L' U' L' B' R' 
189. 7.35 B U B U' R' L B' U R' 
190. 5.20 U B' L R' U B' R L B 
191. 4.85 R' L B L B' U L B R 
192. 5.94 L B' U' R L' R' U' B L' 
193. 4.31 L' U L R L' U B R U' R' 
194. 7.62 L' B L U' R U B' R 
195. 6.11 U R' B R L' B L R' U' 
196. 5.22 L U B L R L R' L 
197. 5.83 B L' R' U B' R U' L 
198. 7.17 R' L' U' L' R' U' R U' 
199. 6.06 R' L U B' R B' R' U R' 
200. 4.68 R' U B' L' R B L B'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Average of 12: 3.66
> 1. 3.62 L' R B' L' U' B U' B l r b u'
> 2. 3.86 U L U L' U' L' B U l' u'
> 3. (2.89) B' U' R' B L' B R L' r' b'
> ...



Wow gj


----------



## nalralz (Nov 8, 2014)

*Your most recent average of 5 or 12*

Just got a great average of 12!

Average: 17.13

1.	16.30
2.	18.04
3.	(19.07)
4.	17.18
5.	17.24
6.	18.85
7.	15.30
8.	16.64
9.	(14.62)
10.	16.76
11.	18.14
12.	16.88


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 8, 2014)

Mega:
Average of 12: 1:08.79
Average of 5: 1:06.30
Single: 59.71
Average of 12 is better than my former pb average of 5
Single is not a pb, but it's pretty nice


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 8, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-7
avg of 12: 6.46

Time List:
1. 5.88 B' U R U' L' U R U 
2. 6.15 L U' B U L R U' L 
3. 7.21 R L' R' B L B' U' L R' 
4. (4.49) U R' B' L B' R' B' L' R 
5. 5.90 R L' R' U L' B' U' B' R' 
6. 5.66 U' L R' L' R' L R' U' 
7. 5.73 L' B' L' R' U' R' L' U 
8. 7.48 L' R' B' R' L B U' L R' 
9. 7.81 B' L R' B L' B R' B' R' 
10. 6.89 U L B' R' L' U' B R' L 
11. 5.95 U' R B R U' L B U L 
12. (8.12) L' B R' B' R U' L R


----------



## Iggy (Nov 8, 2014)

57.84 megaminx PB, 8th sub 1


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Switching to pinky-style OH is going good!
Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 21.248
Worst Time: 31.282
Session Avg: 24.803
Session Mean: 25.046
Individual Times: 
22.331, 25.131, 30.298, (21.248), 24.265, 26.365, 23.431, (31.282), 26.065, 21.248, 26.465, 22.431


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 8, 2014)

My 5 month old son turned his first side. He's going to be a cuber whether he likes it or not.


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 8, 2014)

47.33, 46.56, 54.20, 37.40, 45.08, DNF(59.13), 50.83, 41.02, 55.72, 42.03, 49.64, 46.25 My second attempt on OH
ao5 45.64
ao12 47.87

Worse then my first ever attempt but imo this is a good start.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 8, 2014)

got my first NR a few days ago at asian championship- 3.09 skewb single!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 8, 2014)

Did anyone notice that a few pages dissapeared?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 8, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> got my first NR a few days ago at asian championship- 3.09 skewb single!



Nice :tu


----------



## KCuber (Nov 8, 2014)

woohoo 5x5 pbs 

avg of 5: 1:03.45

Time List:
1. (57.35) L F2 U2 Dw L2 Dw2 U2 Fw' Bw Dw D Bw2 Fw B2 Dw' Bw Dw' B' R U Dw2 Fw2 B D Fw' Rw2 B' L2 D' Uw Dw R2 F Uw2 F' Lw Bw Rw' B Fw' R' F R2 Dw Rw2 U2 L R F' U Rw' U2 B2 U2 R D2 F' Bw Fw D' 
2. (1:25.24) B' D F2 Rw Uw' Bw2 Lw' F' B' L' Lw2 R2 B2 D R Fw' L' Bw2 L R2 Rw Dw U2 Bw' Lw B2 Rw Uw Rw Lw U D2 R' Dw' B' Uw2 R B' Bw2 R2 U Bw Fw U2 F2 Uw' Rw Lw F2 B2 R' D' U' Lw Fw Rw2 Bw U2 Uw' F' 
3. 1:03.10 Rw F' U' Fw' F B Lw' B' U2 Lw U' Rw D Lw2 D' L D2 Uw2 F' D2 Fw2 Bw2 F' Uw D2 Lw2 Dw2 L' F Uw2 U D2 Rw' L2 Dw' D' F' B L Fw Lw' Dw' Lw2 R D2 Rw Fw' Lw' F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw L Dw' D2 B F Fw' 
4. 1:03.66 Lw Fw Dw' B R U B L' B F Uw2 Lw' D' Rw2 Lw Fw2 Bw' D2 Fw Rw2 Uw U2 Lw' R Uw' R2 D Lw R Fw2 B2 R D L Dw' Lw B' F2 D Rw2 R Dw R L2 F' Lw L2 U2 B2 Lw B' Uw B2 L2 R2 U2 F' Dw' U L 
5. 1:03.58 Rw2 Fw' F' U2 Bw D' U' Lw' D' L2 D2 F' Rw2 L2 Lw Bw' Dw' B2 Uw2 D Bw Uw' U2 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Rw B' D2 U' Rw' Uw' F2 Dw' F' Fw2 Rw Dw2 Fw L U' Uw L2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 B L' Fw' F L' B' Fw L2 D' L Uw2 Fw'


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2014)

Only 6 seconds ahead of me? I'm sure you can do better than that Kevin


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 8, 2014)

3x3x3: (9.29), (6.67), 7.99, 7.06, 6.88 => 7.31

1. (9.29) B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F' R' D L' U' F' L U L' D2 
2. (6.67) D L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L D2 B' D L' R U' F' L U2 
3. 7.99 R' U' L2 F' R F2 B' D B D2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B U2 F2 
4. 7.06 F2 U B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L D R2 B L D U2 F2 R' 
5. 6.88 U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F D2 U2 F R' D' F L U R2 B F U' F


----------



## GG (Nov 8, 2014)

12.17 avg5 PB.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 8, 2014)

5x5 
Average of 6: 1:09.87
1. (1:06.63) R d F2 L2 l2 D' u r' D L' b2 u b R2 f u B' U' R2 L2 r' U2 b2 r b2 B2 l L D B2 l2 u2 R2 U2 F' R' B2 R2 f2 r' U' L' D' l' R' U r F2 D2 b2 f D2 d f F L u L d' F 
2. (1:16.05) R2 l r' d2 B2 L' d r2 b F2 D' R' B' r2 L' D' r' D' d' u' L B' b R u2 d' f2 r2 L B2 r u' R' l' B u f2 R U2 F' d' r2 B2 D' d' F U' r' l2 D2 d' u R2 u d' b2 u2 R' F B' 
3. 1:12.56 u2 U2 L f' F' b B2 U2 D F2 L B2 L2 d2 r f r2 L' B2 F2 R d b L b2 f' U2 u2 d D r R l' b' R' d D' r l' b2 u2 F u' L' d2 B2 f L2 B' D2 U f L2 d' l2 f2 l F' d D 
4. 1:10.33 F L2 U' r F2 D2 U f2 D' B2 r R2 B D2 L r' u' b2 U' l' f2 U2 f2 b' U2 F' D' u2 L2 d2 L F2 f2 R' b' L R r' f' u' B' U2 R' d u2 B' d R U2 L' u' r d' R' f2 r f2 B U L2 
5. 1:09.90 U' F L2 U L r R' l F' f' L' R2 b2 R b F2 B' f u' L D2 F' U b L2 U' d2 L' r2 u' D U L u' U F2 u2 R b u2 d F2 d R B l2 U D R' r' u F2 d' l2 f' U' u l' R2 b2 
6. 1:06.69 D' l' U2 b2 D' b' d' f u2 f l' F r2 d r B2 u F l U2 r2 U' b D R' F f' l2 U2 L2 b2 R' U2 u F2 b B D B' L' f u' B2 L2 F' D f' R2 b d2 R d L' f d D2 b f2 L' R'


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 8, 2014)

Decent, on cam as well

Average of 12: 11.06
1. 10.48 U B2 R L2 D F' U F' R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 U' 
2. 11.95 B' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B' D R' U F D B2 R' U2 R D2 
3. (9.64) F2 L' U2 F U2 L' U B' D' F B2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' B' 
4. 12.36 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U B' L2 R' U B R U2 L' B2 R2 
5. 9.91 F' L2 B L2 R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F' L' F' U2 B L R2 U' L F' 
6. 10.94 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 D' L' U' F' U' B' D2 U' L' U' R 
7. (14.18) L D2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R F' U' L2 F' L' F' L' D2 
8. 11.25 L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F L D L' R' D U' B D L2 F' 
9. 11.60 B' U' F' D2 B D' B' U2 R B L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 B' D2 
10. 11.09 B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D U2 B2 L2 U F U R2 F2 L' B2 R2 F L' F2 
11. 10.45 B F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L B2 D' B2 U2 L' B U' B F2 
12. 10.58 D2 R' F' D' L' D2 R2 B' U L' B2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 U2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 8, 2014)

2:59.07 5x5 solve solving edges-3x3-centers


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 8, 2014)

3:09.744 7x7 single! LOL unofficial PB!


----------



## Cale S (Nov 8, 2014)

lots of skewb pb's


Spoiler: 4.57 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-8
avg of 12: 4.57

Time List:
1. (3.72)  R' L U B' R U R' U' 
2. 4.73 L' B' L B' R' U' R' U R' U' 
3. (7.76) U' R' B R L B R' U 
4. 5.17 L R U' B' U B R' L R' 
5. 4.68 U' R' U L B U' B' U R 
6. 4.70 U' R' L B' L' B' U L' R' 
7. 3.74 U' L B L R U' L' U' 
8. 4.80 U' L B L' U B U' R 
9. 4.95 L' U' L U B U' B U' B 
10. 4.93 B R' U' L' R U L B L 
11. 4.10 L R' L U L' B' U' L 
12. 3.86 R U' B' R L U' L U'





Spoiler: 4.98 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-8
avg of 25: 4.98

Time List:
1. 4.86 L U' L R' B' U' B' U 
2. 4.32 L B' L' R U R' U R' U' 
3. 4.31 L B L' U' B U' R' B L' 
4. 4.51 L' U L' U' B' L' U B 
5. (3.00) U' R L' U R' U' R B' U' 
6. 4.05 U L B' L' R L' B' L' U 
7. 5.08 L' B' R L' U R' U' L 
8. 5.53 U' B' L U B' U B U 
9. 5.79 L B' R U R U' L' B 
10. (8.38) R B' U' R B' R U L' R' 
11. 5.40 L' B' R U' L' B' R L' R 
12. 4.63 L U' R' U' R' L R L 
13. (3.27) R' L' B' R' L U' R L' 
14. 5.15 U L R L' U' L R L' B' 
15. 3.30 B' L U B L U R L' 
16. 6.21 U B' R' B R L' R' U 
17. 6.75 B' R' L' R B U' R B' L' 
18. 4.68 U' R B U' B R L' U' 
19. (10.07) L' U L' B' L' U' B' R L' 
20. 4.75 U' R' B L R' L U B' L' 
21. 4.63 U' L R' B R' L' B' L R 
22. 3.81 B U' R L' R L' B L' 
23. 7.28 L U' L' U R' B U B 
24. 4.75 B R B U' B R' L B' U' 
25. 4.84 R L R B L' B U R'





Spoiler: 5.29 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-8
avg of 50: 5.29

Time List:
1. 4.82 U' R' B' L' B L' B R' L 
2. 4.50 U L R' L' U L' B R L' R' 
3. 4.49 U R' U' R' U' L' U' L' U 
4. 6.47 L R' U' L' U' R' B R 
5. 5.43 R U' B' L' B' R' B' R' 
6. 6.07 R U B' U B' L' B' U' L' 
7. 4.70 R U' B' R' L B' R' B U 
8. 5.23 L R L U L U R L' 
9. 5.68 R' B U' R L' B R' U' 
10. 5.29 B' R U' R' L B L' R B 
11. 4.45 R' B R U B' L U L 
12. 5.87 U' R B U' L R' B U L 
13. (3.05) L U B' L' R B U' R' L' 
14. 5.44 L B R L R' B U R' U 
15. 7.01 R' B' U' L B' U' L' U' B 
16. 6.96 U' R' B' U L U' L U 
17. 7.24 R' B' U' L' R' L R' B 
18. 4.97 U L' B' U' L U' L' B L' 
19. 4.52 B' U' R' U' R B' L U' R 
20. 5.62 B' R' L' B L U B' U L' 
21. 6.21 B U B' U B' L B U' L' 
22. 6.11 U' R L B L B U' R' U' 
23. 6.22 U B' L' B' L' B' R U' L 
24. 6.49 B' L' R U R' U' B' U' R' 
25. (3.51) R L' B U' B L R' B R' 
26. 3.86 R B R' U R' U B' R' L' 
27. 5.10 B R' U' L B R L' U 
28. 6.10 B R' B R' B' R U L' U' 
29. (8.20) R' B' U R L R B' L R' 
30. 3.72 R' L U B' R U R' U' 
31. 4.73 L' B' L B' R' U' R' U R' U' 
32. (7.76) U' R' B R L B R' U 
33. 5.17 L R U' B' U B R' L R' 
34. 4.68 U' R' U L B U' B' U R 
35. 4.70 U' R' L B' L' B' U L' R' 
36. 3.74 U' L B L R U' L' U' 
37. 4.80 U' L B L' U B U' R 
38. 4.95 L' U' L U B U' B U' B 
39. 4.93 B R' U' L' R U L B L 
40. 4.10 L R' L U L' B' U' L 
41. 3.86 R U' B' R L U' L U' 
42. 6.91 B' L U R' B' L' B R' 
43. (7.47) L' B' L U' L U' R B' R' 
44. 5.07 U R' B R' L B L' U' L' 
45. 6.27 U B L' R' U L B R' U 
46. 5.67 L' R U' R' B L' B' R' L 
47. 4.22 U' R B L R U' L' U' 
48. 6.48 R L U R L U B' L' 
49. 3.84 L B' R' B R' L' R L' 
50. (3.13) L' U L U R B R' U' R'





Spoiler: 5.51 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-8
avg of 100: 5.51

Time List:
1. (2.89) U' R L B' U' R' B' R U' 
2. 3.78 R L B U' R' U R U' R 
3. 4.80 R' B L' B R' B' L' R 
4. 4.84 R L' B L' B U' B' R U' R' 
5. 5.58 B U' R B R L' U L U' 
6. 7.73 B' L R' L' R' L R U 
7. 4.10 U B' U' B' R B U R' L' 
8. 5.07 U B' R U R' U L U 
9. 5.76 U' R' B' R U B U' R L 
10. (8.45) L B R U L U' L' B 
11. 5.78 R U L B U L U B U' 
12. 5.77 U' R' B' R' B L' R L R' 
13. 5.68 L' R L B' U R' U' L' B 
14. 4.57 L' B L' B R' B L' B 
15. 5.97 R' U' R' L B' L U R 
16. 4.40 U' B R' L' B L U' L' U 
17. (2.67) B' L' U' R U L R U' 
18. 6.30 R L' B R' B U' B L R 
19. (8.63) U' L' R B' L U' L' B L' 
20. 7.12 R U' R B' U R' B' L' R' 
21. 4.95 R L' B L' U' B U' B' R' 
22. 4.92 U L' U B' R B U' L B' 
23. 7.79 L' R' L' R L' R' B' R' U 
24. 5.65 L U' R L U B U' B' 
25. 5.49 U R B' U' B' U' L' B' L' 
26. 5.06 L R U' B' L' U R B L 
27. 6.20 L' R L U' L R' U' R B' 
28. 5.51 R' B L B' U' B' R' L' 
29. (3.35) L U' L U' B' L' R U' 
30. 5.55 B' L' U L R' L' U L' U' 
31. 3.93 R' B U L B' L U' B' U' 
32. 4.80 L' U R L U R' B' L' U 
33. 5.83 U B R B U' L R L' U' 
34. 5.25 R U R L B U L' R 
35. 6.52 U L U B' U B U R L' 
36. 7.93 U L R U' R' U' R U' B' 
37. 5.89 R B' L B' R B' U L' R' 
38. (9.04) U' B' U' L' R B' L U R' 
39. 5.53 R B U' B' L' U L U' L' 
40. 5.58 L U' L' B' U' R B' L' R' 
41. 4.92 U' B R B U' R' B R 
42. 6.06 R B' R L' U L' U R' U' 
43. (8.63) R L B' L B' L' U' L U' 
44. 4.82 U' R' B' L' B L' B R' L 
45. 4.50 U L R' L' U L' B R L' R' 
46. 4.49 U R' U' R' U' L' U' L' U 
47. 6.47 L R' U' L' U' R' B R 
48. 5.43 R U' B' L' B' R' B' R' 
49. 6.07 R U B' U B' L' B' U' L' 
50. 4.70 R U' B' R' L B' R' B U 
51. 5.23 L R L U L U R L' 
52. 5.68 R' B U' R L' B R' U' 
53. 5.29 B' R U' R' L B L' R B 
54. 4.45 R' B R U B' L U L 
55. 5.87 U' R B U' L R' B U L 
56. (3.05) L U B' L' R B U' R' L' 
57. 5.44 L B R L R' B U R' U 
58. 7.01 R' B' U' L B' U' L' U' B 
59. 6.96 U' R' B' U L U' L U 
60. 7.24 R' B' U' L' R' L R' B 
61. 4.97 U L' B' U' L U' L' B L' 
62. 4.52 B' U' R' U' R B' L U' R 
63. 5.62 B' R' L' B L U B' U L' 
64. 6.21 B U B' U B' L B U' L' 
65. 6.11 U' R L B L B U' R' U' 
66. 6.22 U B' L' B' L' B' R U' L 
67. 6.49 B' L' R U R' U' B' U' R' 
68. 3.51 R L' B U' B L R' B R' 
69. 3.86 R B R' U R' U B' R' L' 
70. 5.10 B R' U' L B R L' U 
71. 6.10 B R' B R' B' R U L' U' 
72. 8.20 R' B' U R L R B' L R' 
73. 3.72 R' L U B' R U R' U' 
74. 4.73 L' B' L B' R' U' R' U R' U' 
75. 7.76 U' R' B R L B R' U 
76. 5.17 L R U' B' U B R' L R' 
77. 4.68 U' R' U L B U' B' U R 
78. 4.70 U' R' L B' L' B' U L' R' 
79. 3.74 U' L B L R U' L' U' 
80. 4.80 U' L B L' U B U' R 
81. 4.95 L' U' L U B U' B U' B 
82. 4.93 B R' U' L' R U L B L 
83. 4.10 L R' L U L' B' U' L 
84. 3.86 R U' B' R L U' L U' 
85. 6.91 B' L U R' B' L' B R' 
86. 7.47 L' B' L U' L U' R B' R' 
87. 5.07 U R' B R' L B L' U' L' 
88. 6.27 U B L' R' U L B R' U 
89. 5.67 L' R U' R' B L' B' R' L 
90. 4.22 U' R B L R U' L' U' 
91. 6.48 R L U R L U B' L' 
92. 3.84 L B' R' B R' L' R L' 
93. (3.13) L' U L U R B R' U' R' 
94. (8.24) L U' R B' L U R L' 
95. 6.90 L U B U' R L R U' 
96. 4.69 U R' L' B U' R' L U 
97. 7.70 R L' B U' R B L' R B 
98. 4.70 L' B U' B' R' B U B' L' 
99. 4.47 R U B' L B U' R' L' 
100. 7.28 U' R' B L' R L' R' B U'





Spoiler: 5.83 avg500



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-8
avg of 500: 5.83

Time List:
1. (2.89) U' R L B' U' R' B' R U' 
2. 3.78 R L B U' R' U R U' R 
3. 4.80 R' B L' B R' B' L' R 
4. 4.84 R L' B L' B U' B' R U' R' 
5. 5.58 B U' R B R L' U L U' 
6. 7.73 B' L R' L' R' L R U 
7. 4.10 U B' U' B' R B U R' L' 
8. 5.07 U B' R U R' U L U 
9. 5.76 U' R' B' R U B U' R L 
10. 8.45 L B R U L U' L' B 
11. 5.78 R U L B U L U B U' 
12. 5.77 U' R' B' R' B L' R L R' 
13. 5.68 L' R L B' U R' U' L' B 
14. 4.57 L' B L' B R' B L' B 
15. 5.97 R' U' R' L B' L U R 
16. 4.40 U' B R' L' B L U' L' U 
17. (2.67) B' L' U' R U L R U' 
18. 6.30 R L' B R' B U' B L R 
19. 8.63 U' L' R B' L U' L' B L' 
20. 7.12 R U' R B' U R' B' L' R' 
21. 4.95 R L' B L' U' B U' B' R' 
22. 4.92 U L' U B' R B U' L B' 
23. 7.79 L' R' L' R L' R' B' R' U 
24. 5.65 L U' R L U B U' B' 
25. 5.49 U R B' U' B' U' L' B' L' 
26. 5.06 L R U' B' L' U R B L 
27. 6.20 L' R L U' L R' U' R B' 
28. 5.51 R' B L B' U' B' R' L' 
29. (3.35) L U' L U' B' L' R U' 
30. 5.55 B' L' U L R' L' U L' U' 
31. 3.93 R' B U L B' L U' B' U' 
32. 4.80 L' U R L U R' B' L' U 
33. 5.83 U B R B U' L R L' U' 
34. 5.25 R U R L B U L' R 
35. 6.52 U L U B' U B U R L' 
36. 7.93 U L R U' R' U' R U' B' 
37. 5.89 R B' L B' R B' U L' R' 
38. (9.04) U' B' U' L' R B' L U R' 
39. 5.53 R B U' B' L' U L U' L' 
40. 5.58 L U' L' B' U' R B' L' R' 
41. 4.92 U' B R B U' R' B R 
42. 6.06 R B' R L' U L' U R' U' 
43. 8.63 R L B' L B' L' U' L U' 
44. 4.82 U' R' B' L' B L' B R' L 
45. 4.50 U L R' L' U L' B R L' R' 
46. 4.49 U R' U' R' U' L' U' L' U 
47. 6.47 L R' U' L' U' R' B R 
48. 5.43 R U' B' L' B' R' B' R' 
49. 6.07 R U B' U B' L' B' U' L' 
50. 4.70 R U' B' R' L B' R' B U 
51. 5.23 L R L U L U R L' 
52. 5.68 R' B U' R L' B R' U' 
53. 5.29 B' R U' R' L B L' R B 
54. 4.45 R' B R U B' L U L 
55. 5.87 U' R B U' L R' B U L 
56. (3.05) L U B' L' R B U' R' L' 
57. 5.44 L B R L R' B U R' U 
58. 7.01 R' B' U' L B' U' L' U' B 
59. 6.96 U' R' B' U L U' L U 
60. 7.24 R' B' U' L' R' L R' B 
61. 4.97 U L' B' U' L U' L' B L' 
62. 4.52 B' U' R' U' R B' L U' R 
63. 5.62 B' R' L' B L U B' U L' 
64. 6.21 B U B' U B' L B U' L' 
65. 6.11 U' R L B L B U' R' U' 
66. 6.22 U B' L' B' L' B' R U' L 
67. 6.49 B' L' R U R' U' B' U' R' 
68. (3.51) R L' B U' B L R' B R' 
69. 3.86 R B R' U R' U B' R' L' 
70. 5.10 B R' U' L B R L' U 
71. 6.10 B R' B R' B' R U L' U' 
72. 8.20 R' B' U R L R B' L R' 
73. 3.72 R' L U B' R U R' U' 
74. 4.73 L' B' L B' R' U' R' U R' U' 
75. 7.76 U' R' B R L B R' U 
76. 5.17 L R U' B' U B R' L R' 
77. 4.68 U' R' U L B U' B' U R 
78. 4.70 U' R' L B' L' B' U L' R' 
79. 3.74 U' L B L R U' L' U' 
80. 4.80 U' L B L' U B U' R 
81. 4.95 L' U' L U B U' B U' B 
82. 4.93 B R' U' L' R U L B L 
83. 4.10 L R' L U L' B' U' L 
84. 3.86 R U' B' R L U' L U' 
85. 6.91 B' L U R' B' L' B R' 
86. 7.47 L' B' L U' L U' R B' R' 
87. 5.07 U R' B R' L B L' U' L' 
88. 6.27 U B L' R' U L B R' U 
89. 5.67 L' R U' R' B L' B' R' L 
90. 4.22 U' R B L R U' L' U' 
91. 6.48 R L U R L U B' L' 
92. 3.84 L B' R' B R' L' R L' 
93. (3.13) L' U L U R B R' U' R' 
94. 8.24 L U' R B' L U R L' 
95. 6.90 L U B U' R L R U' 
96. 4.69 U R' L' B U' R' L U 
97. 7.70 R L' B U' R B L' R B 
98. 4.70 L' B U' B' R' B U B' L' 
99. 4.47 R U B' L B U' R' L' 
100. 7.28 U' R' B L' R L' R' B U' 
101. 6.17 B' L B R' U B L' R' U' 
102. 6.50 U R' L' B L B' L' B' U' 
103. 6.95 R' L R U' B' U' B' R 
104. 5.36 B' L' B U' L' B' U' R' U 
105. 8.68 U' B' R' L U R' B L R' 
106. 7.39 R' B L U' L' U' L U R' 
107. 5.07 B' U L R B' U' B' U 
108. 7.18 B U' B L U' L U B' R 
109. 5.40 R L' B' L' R L' R B' 
110. 4.37 R' U' B L R' L R L R 
111. 4.63 L U L' R U' B' R B' R' 
112. 6.48 B U R' U R' U' B R L' 
113. 4.87 L U R L' U B' R B' R 
114. 5.79 B R L' R' B L' B U' 
115. 5.15 L R' L U B' L' B' R B' 
116. 5.90 U R' B' U' L B' U' B 
117. 7.36 L U L B U' B U L U' 
118. 7.46 L' U R L' R' U L U L' 
119. 5.75 R' U' R' B' R' B' L B U' 
120. 6.42 U L' R U R B R' B 
121. 5.68 R L' U R U R B' L 
122. 5.39 B' L R' L R U R U 
123. 3.77 U' L U' R B' L R' B L 
124. 5.65 L R' B' R' L R' U B 
125. 3.78 U' R' U B R' L' B' L' R 
126. 7.25 R B L U' R' U L' R 
127. 4.94 L' U L U' R' B' U L U' 
128. 5.00 R B' L B R L B R' 
129. 3.68 B U B' U' L U R L' 
130. 6.40 L B' L U L' R L B' R 
131. 6.35 U' B R U' R' L' U R 
132. (10.34) B R' U' R B U' R L' B L' 
133. 4.88 B L U B U' B L B' 
134. 4.60 U B U' L U' R B R B 
135. 5.73 U R' L U R' U' B' R 
136. 8.50 R' L B' L' R U R L 
137. 3.69 R B' R' L U R' B L R 
138. 5.08 B R B' U' B R B' L' 
139. 6.11 B R B R L B R' B 
140. 3.88 B' U' L' R' U R B' U 
141. 7.60 L B' U L' B' L' U L' R' 
142. 5.93 L R L' U' L' B' R B 
143. 8.14 U R' B' U L R' L' R 
144. (8.90) U' R U' R B' R L B L 
145. 5.22 R' B U R U' L' R U' 
146. 6.08 U B' L R' B' R B L 
147. (2.04) U L' R B R B' L' U' L 
148. 8.45 R' B' L' R' B U B L' U' 
149. 5.87 B' L B' R U' R L B' R' 
150. 5.24 B U' R U' B R' B U 
151. 7.32 B' U' B' R U' B' U' L' 
152. 4.27 L R L' U L R' B' U' 
153. 5.30 B' L U R' L B' L U R 
154. 7.27 B' R U' R L' B' U' R U' 
155. (8.90) B' R U L R B' U B' 
156. 5.73 R' L B' R' B L' B' L' U' 
157. 4.05 U R L' U' R L B' R 
158. 7.80 L' U' B U' R' U' R' L' R' 
159. 5.20 R L B' U R' U' R U' 
160. 5.45 L R B U' R' B' L B' U 
161. 4.43 U' L U B' L' R' U' B L' 
162. (10.59) B R' L' R' L' U L' B' L' 
163. 4.68 L' B R' U' R' B U' B L' 
164. 4.36 L' R' L' B R' L B' R 
165. 7.77 R' U' B' L' U B L' U 
166. 5.40 U R L R' B U' B' R B 
167. 5.74 U L' R' L B' L' U' R 
168. 5.13 U' B L' B' L' U R' B' U' 
169. 4.35 L R B' R U' L U B' R' 
170. 6.29 L' R' B' R U' L B L' 
171. 4.98 B U B U B R' B' R' 
172. 3.75 B U B' R U B R U' 
173. 5.21 B L' B L' U' R U L 
174. 5.25 B U L' B' R' B R' B 
175. 5.89 U R L U R' B R' U R 
176. 5.37 U B' R U' R B' R' U' R' 
177. (9.18) R' U' B' U' L U' R B' U' 
178. 6.60 R U B' U L R L R' U' 
179. 5.85 L' U' B' U L U R L' U 
180. 6.26 U B' R U' B' U' L' B' L' 
181. (9.09) R' U L R B R' U L U' 
182. 4.61 R B L' R' L U L U' 
183. 6.50 L R U' B' U' R L' R U' 
184. 8.00 R' U L U' B R' L' U' R' 
185. 4.81 L' B' U R' B R' L' U' 
186. 7.97 U' L R L B' L' B' L R 
187. 5.70 U L R B' U B' U' L R' 
188. 6.17 B U' R U' B R' L U' L U' 
189. 5.66 R' B L R' B R U B L' 
190. 4.20 R' L' R U L' U' L R' L' 
191. 5.85 U' R' U L R' U B' R' L 
192. 7.46 R' L' B U B' L U L' 
193. 5.62 L' R' U L B U' B L' 
194. 5.71 B' R' B R L B' R B' 
195. 4.77 B U R U B' L U L' R 
196. 6.76 B L B' R' U' R U' L' 
197. 7.09 L U R U R L U L' R L' 
198. 5.67 U B' R' U' L' B' L' R U' 
199. 5.31 B' L B U' R' U' B' R' L 
200. 8.14 B R U B U L U' L U' 
201. 7.68 B' R' B' U L R' L R' U 
202. 5.14 U' B' U' B L U B' R' L' 
203. 6.70 L U B' U' L' B' U' L 
204. 6.00 L U L' B R' B' U L' B 
205. 7.48 B R' B' R B R L' R' 
206. (3.26) R L U B' R' B U R' L 
207. 6.44 L' R' B' L' U B L' R 
208. 4.46 R' L' B L U' R L B 
209. 5.13 L' U' R L R' U B' R U' 
210. 7.72 R' L' B U L B L' R' L' 
211. 3.68 B R' B R' B' U' B' U' 
212. 5.41 B' L B' L' U' L' U R' 
213. 5.68 L B R' L R' L' R B U' 
214. 7.62 R' B' U B L' U B' R L' 
215. 4.90 L' R B' U R L B' L' U' 
216. 8.38 U' L' R U' L R' U' R B 
217. 4.10 L U' B' U' L R' L' R U 
218. 5.02 U B R' L B L B' U 
219. 4.85 U R' L U' L' B U' R' 
220. 7.66 R' L' B U B R B' R' U' 
221. 5.11 R B' R' L' R L' R B L' 
222. 7.43 L' B' L' R B L B U R' 
223. 5.28 L' B L R' B L' U R' 
224. 4.99 U B' L' R U L' B' R' U' 
225. 6.16 R U B U L' U' L' U' R 
226. (10.22) L' B U' R' L U' L' U R' 
227. (3.04) L U' R' U' B L' B' R' L' 
228. 6.72 L B R L' U' R' B R' 
229. 4.86 R' L' R' B L U R U 
230. (2.10) R U L B' R L' R' B' R' 
231. 4.89 U' B R U R' L B' L R 
232. 4.70 B' U' B U' R' U' L' R' 
233. 6.39 B R U L B' R' U L 
234. 5.63 R' L B' L' R U' R' U 
235. 5.10 B' L' B U' L U L' B' U 
236. 5.72 R' B' U' R' B R' L R' L' 
237. 5.47 U' L R B U R' U L R' 
238. 4.48 U L B R' L' R' U' R' 
239. 4.77 B' R B L' U L' U' L' B 
240. 5.28 L' U L B' R' L' R' B' R' 
241. 6.58 L R' B' R U' L' B' R' 
242. 4.48 U B R L B U B' U' R 
243. 4.79 B' U R' B' U' L' U' B' 
244. (10.97) U' B U' L B' L' B R' 
245. 4.68 U' R' B' U L U R' U' 
246. 4.83 R' B' U L' U L' R B' R' 
247. 6.97 U L' B' R U R' U' R' 
248. (3.51) B R' U L B' U' R L' U 
249. 5.22 U L' B U' R' L R' B' R 
250. 5.98 R' B' U' L U R U' R L' U 
251. 7.38 B' U R' B' R B' U L' 
252. 8.15 B U' B' L R' B R' U R 
253. 5.54 U B' U' L U R' U' R 
254. 6.38 R' L R' U' R B' L U 
255. 5.06 L' B R U R' B' R B' L 
256. 5.39 L U' L U R U R L' U L' 
257. 4.74 L' R' B L' U' B R' B' R' 
258. 5.73 U' B L' B L U B' R' 
259. 7.57 R' B L U' L' U' R' U' 
260. (9.88) R' U L R' L B' U L U' 
261. 5.41 U L R' L' U' R' B' L 
262. (3.60) B R' B' L' R' B' R L R' 
263. 7.60 L' U' B' R' B' U' B U' 
264. 7.38 R' L' U' L B' R U' L R 
265. 5.42 L' R B L R L R B' L 
266. (3.48) L U B' U R B R B U' 
267. 4.68 R B U' L' R B' U B R' 
268. 5.70 U L' R' B R' B' L' U' 
269. 7.15 L U B R' L R' B L' U 
270. 3.80 L' U' L U R' U L' R 
271. 7.37 R U B' L' R' U' R' B L' 
272. 7.23 U' R' L R B' R U' B L 
273. 5.93 U L U L' B' U' B R' L' 
274. 7.93 R B U' B R B U' B R' 
275. 3.74 B R U B R' L U' R U' 
276. 5.93 B L U' R' B' L R L 
277. 7.12 L' B' L' R' B R' B U' B' 
278. (8.74) U B R' U' B U R L 
279. 4.75 U R L' B' L' R' L R 
280. 6.37 R B' U B R' B U' B' L 
281. 6.46 U' L R' U L U' B' L 
282. 6.17 U B' L B L' U L U 
283. 5.53 B R B R U' B R L B 
284. (11.37) U' L' U R U R' B' U' 
285. 7.42 U' B L' R U' R B' R' L' 
286. 5.00 B R U' R L U' R U' R' 
287. 6.32 L B' U R U B U R 
288. 8.07 B R B' U B' R L R 
289. 8.59 U' B' U B L' R' U' R L' 
290. 5.40 R' L U' L' U L' R U' 
291. 5.70 B R' U B R' L B U' 
292. 6.73 L B' U L' R U R' B L' 
293. 4.23 R' B R' L' R B L U' 
294. 7.73 U' R U B' R U' L' R U' 
295. 4.87 L R L' U' L' U' R L R 
296. 6.10 R L R' L R' L' U' L' B' 
297. 4.55 R' B R L' B R U' L' 
298. 5.51 L B L B U' B L' R U 
299. 6.82 U L B R' U R B' R' L' 
300. (2.60) L' R' B' U R U R B' U' 
301. 3.87 U' B' L' R' U L' R' U 
302. 5.79 R' U' R U' B' L R B' 
303. 7.55 B U B R' B' U R B' L' 
304. 3.67 B U' B L' B L R B 
305. 7.26 R B L B' U R' B' L' R' 
306. (9.57) R' L U L U L' R' U' R 
307. 7.27 U B L R' U R' B' L' 
308. 6.37 U B' U' L' B U' L R' L' 
309. 5.22 U' B' U B R' U B' L' U 
310. 7.58 U' L B' U R L' B L 
311. 5.31 B L R U B' R' B' U' 
312. 5.27 U R B L R' B' L U 
313. 6.92 U' R B R' B U R' L 
314. 6.10 R' B' R U' B L' B R' 
315. 4.80 L' B R' L' B' R' B' U' 
316. 5.94 R B R L U' L' U L 
317. 4.38 R' U' B' U' B L U' R' L' 
318. (9.09) L' U' R' U B' L R' L' U' 
319. 5.34 R' B' R' B U B' L' B' 
320. 6.88 B' R' B R' U' B' U' B' 
321. 5.45 L B' U' R B' R B U 
322. 6.37 B L B U' B' L' U B' 
323. 4.81 B' U B L B' R' L' R' U' 
324. 6.32 U' B' U' L' R L B R' 
325. 5.46 L U L' U L' R' B L 
326. 7.04 L R' L R' U' R' L R B 
327. 8.19 U' L U' L' U R U' B' U 
328. 3.97 B' R L U R U B L' B' 
329. 8.10 L B' U L' B' L U R' U' 
330. 6.50 B L U' B L' R L' B 
331. 5.38 B U' L U' L' U' L R U 
332. (1.99) R L R B U L' U R' 
333. 6.03 U' L' B' U' R U R' B R' 
334. 3.76 R' B' R L' R U R' B 
335. 6.22 B U L R B U L R' 
336. 5.27 B' L U' B' R' L B' U 
337. (8.99) U' L R' B' L' B L' B R' 
338. 6.05 B' U B U' R' L R B' U' 
339. 6.40 B' R' B R L B' R' U' L 
340. 4.63 R' L R' L' U' R L' R 
341. 5.14 L B L' U B U' R' L 
342. 7.00 U' R' L R U' L R' U' B' 
343. 7.90 R U B' R L B' R' B' 
344. 4.85 R' L R L U L U L' U' 
345. (9.12) R' L U B U R U' L' 
346. 6.19 R' L' U' B R' L U R 
347. (9.06) R' L' B' R L B' L R 
348. 5.50 L' U' L' B L' R' B U' L' 
349. 5.30 U R B' U R U R B R' 
350. 7.23 R' B' U' L R' L B' U R' 
351. 4.65 U' L B U B U B' L' 
352. 6.01 U B U B L B L' B' 
353. 5.95 L' U B' R B' L' R L' 
354. 7.31 R' U B R' B' R U' R' L' 
355. 5.32 R' B R' L U' R' B' R' L 
356. 3.93 L U' R' B R' B U L' 
357. (3.27) B' R' B L' U L' B U R' 
358. 7.12 R L R' U B U L' R 
359. 4.34 L U R L B' U' B L' 
360. 6.73 U B' R' U B R' B' L 
361. 8.00 R' U L' U B' R' B U L' 
362. 5.78 B R B' R' B' L' U' R' 
363. 4.26 U' R L R L' R U' R' 
364. 4.04 B' U' L' U' L R' L' B' R' 
365. (3.48) R U B' L R B L R' 
366. 4.36 R' U L' U R B' R' B' R 
367. 4.41 U R' U R L' U L R' L' 
368. 7.62 L B' U L' R B L B' 
369. 6.71 U L' B U' B R' L' U' R 
370. 5.81 L U B R' B R' L' B 
371. 7.99 U' B' L U R' B' U' B U 
372. 5.57 R B' R B U' B R B 
373. 5.77 L B L R' B' L U B' 
374. 7.58 B' R' L' B R' B' R L 
375. 6.48 U' B' L' R' U B' L' R U 
376. 8.66 U L' R' U L' R' B L R' 
377. 6.67 R B' U B U' L U' L R L' 
378. 8.40 R U' R' B R B' L B 
379. 5.28 B R B L' U' L R' B R' 
380. 5.65 B R' L B' L' B R' L U' R 
381. 5.40 B' R U L U' R L' B' U' 
382. 6.59 U' L R' U B' R' L' B' 
383. 5.95 L' B' U' B' L R' B' R' 
384. 5.22 L U B U L R' B U 
385. (11.96) R' L B L' R B' R' U L' 
386. 6.93 R' B' R B L' R B U' R 
387. 5.07 B' R' U L' U' R' B' R' B 
388. 5.47 L' R' L' R' B L B' L' R' 
389. 5.22 R' B' L' R U L R L' U' 
390. 3.81 B' L R' L B R U B' U' 
391. 5.58 U B R' B U L U B' R 
392. 7.46 B' R L U' B L B L 
393. 5.50 L' R' B' L' U B' U B R' 
394. 4.58 U' L' U' R L U' L' R' L' 
395. 7.02 L R B L' R' L R' B U' 
396. 5.32 L' R' U' L B' U' L B' R' 
397. 4.90 B' R' U' L' R' U B L' 
398. 6.86 L R' B' R' L B' U' L 
399. 6.81 L U R' U R' B R L' R' 
400. 7.27 U' L U' L U' B U B' L' 
401. 3.87 B U' B R' B L' B U L 
402. 4.02 B' R' L' B U' L U R B' 
403. 7.71 B U R' B L B' R B' R 
404. (3.17) U' B U' R U' B U' R' L 
405. 4.14 B' L' B R' U' L' U L 
406. 6.83 R' B R' L' R' B' U' R' 
407. 7.02 R B' L' B' L U L' U R 
408. 4.93 R' L R' B' L U B L' 
409. (3.08) L B R B U' L B' U 
410. 4.82 L R' U L' B' U L' B' U' 
411. 7.88 L' U' R' B U' B U' L' 
412. 6.32 U' R B' U B' R B R' U' 
413. 7.62 B' U B R U R' L U R' 
414. 5.67 L B' L' B' L R' B' R' L 
415. (9.07) B' R' B' L U' L' R' L' U' 
416. 5.32 B' R' B U' B R L' U' 
417. (10.02) R U R U B R' U B 
418. (9.87) B L' B' R U R U' B' L' 
419. (3.05) R' U' L' B R B U' B' 
420. 7.42 R U' R' B' U B' U B U' 
421. 5.33 L B L R' U B' R' L 
422. 5.12 L' B L' R' B' L B' L' U' 
423. 4.91 R B' R' U' L R U B R' 
424. 7.84 R' B' R' L' B' L' B' U L' 
425. 7.28 R B' R' U B' U' R L' R 
426. 8.05 R' L B R' B' U' L' U' 
427. 6.24 R' L B U' L B' R L R' 
428. (9.07) B U' B' U R' L B' L U 
429. 4.87 R' L' R' U' R B' U' B' 
430. 3.61 B L' U' L B' U' R' U 
431. 6.01 B' L U R B R B L' R' 
432. 8.38 U' L' B' L B L R' U 
433. 6.40 U' B U' R B R B' R' U 
434. 5.56 U' L B R' B' R' L' B' L' 
435. 5.70 B R U L R' U' L' B 
436. 5.92 L' B U' L' B' L' R U' R 
437. 6.06 L R U B R' L' B' L R' 
438. 5.70 U' R' L R U B R U' 
439. 5.39 U R B U R B' U' L B' 
440. 8.59 B' R' B' U L' R' U' L U' 
441. (12.08) U R' B' R L B R B R' 
442. 3.96 B U' L' R L' B U' L 
443. 4.78 L R' B R' U L R U' R' 
444. 6.53 L R' B' R B' L B' R L 
445. 7.29 R B' L B R U' R B' 
446. 5.36 B L' U B' R L U' R' L 
447. 5.91 B L U' B R' L' U' L' 
448. 5.27 L' B U L' B R L R U' 
449. 5.11 B R L' R U B' L U L' 
450. 5.95 R U B' U' L' B L B' U 
451. (10.26) B' L B' R' U' B' U' L' 
452. 4.86 L U' L R' B' U' B' U 
453. 4.32 L B' L' R U R' U R' U' 
454. 4.31 L B L' U' B U' R' B L' 
455. 4.51 L' U L' U' B' L' U B 
456. (3.00) U' R L' U R' U' R B' U' 
457. 4.05 U L B' L' R L' B' L' U 
458. 5.08 L' B' R L' U R' U' L 
459. 5.53 U' B' L U B' U B U 
460. 5.79 L B' R U R U' L' B 
461. 8.38 R B' U' R B' R U L' R' 
462. 5.40 L' B' R U' L' B' R L' R 
463. 4.63 L U' R' U' R' L R L 
464. (3.27) R' L' B' R' L U' R L' 
465. 5.15 U L R L' U' L R L' B' 
466. (3.30) B' L U B L U R L' 
467. 6.21 U B' R' B R L' R' U 
468. 6.75 B' R' L' R B U' R B' L' 
469. 4.68 U' R B U' B R L' U' 
470. (10.07) L' U L' B' L' U' B' R L' 
471. 4.75 U' R' B L R' L U B' L' 
472. 4.63 U' L R' B R' L' B' L R 
473. 3.81 B U' R L' R L' B L' 
474. 7.28 L U' L' U R' B U B 
475. 4.75 B R B U' B R' L B' U' 
476. 4.84 R L R B L' B U R' 
477. 5.85 L R' B L B' U R' U 
478. 7.67 B' L' U B' L' R' U L 
479. 4.07 L' U R' U' L R B R' U R 
480. 8.22 R L' U B' U B' L R U' 
481. (3.31) R B' R B R' B R' L' 
482. 7.38 L B' R' L U B R' L' R L' 
483. 5.00 U' L B' U B R' B U' R' 
484. 8.27 U' L B U L B' R U' L 
485. 4.65 U B' R' B' L R L B' L 
486. 7.63 L B L U' R U R B' 
487. 7.68 R' U' B R' L' B U' R 
488. 4.61 L' U' L R' U B L U R' 
489. 5.90 L U B R' B' R' B L U' 
490. 6.93 R L R' L R' L U R 
491. 5.15 L U' L U' R U' R L' B' 
492. 5.42 U' L B R U' B' R B' 
493. 6.17 U' B L' U' B U B L 
494. 4.55 U' L B' L' U R' U' L' B 
495. 5.13 R L' U L R' L U B 
496. 6.27 U' L B' R L R B' R B U' 
497. 4.87 R' B' L' B U' L' R' U' L' 
498. 4.53 U' B' L B R' L U' R L 
499. (3.53) R B' R L' R' U R' U' 
500. 6.79 U' L' U' L' U' R L' R'


----------



## GG (Nov 8, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 249/250
best time: 10.60
worst time: 20.88

current avg5: 16.25 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 12.81 (σ = 1.18)

current avg12: 15.22 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 13.66 (σ = 0.82)

current avg50: 14.93 (σ = 1.28)
*best avg50: 14.36 (σ = 1.26) PB*

current avg100: 15.15 (σ = 1.59)
*best avg100: 14.66 (σ = 1.50) PB*

current avg250: 14.91 (σ = 1.52)
*best avg250: 14.91 (σ = 1.52) PB*

I've had 8 sub 10's now


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 8, 2014)

5x5 PB single, ao5 and ao12!

single: 2:17.73
ao5: 2:25.26
ao12: 2:33.56


----------



## TDM (Nov 8, 2014)

Incredibly lucky...





I think I average ~50 for five dates...


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 8, 2014)

New PB single:

10.872 L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 B' U2 R' D L2 U F' U2 L U' R2 D F'

Got a OLL skip, so pumped right now. 

Also 15.41 ao12 and 16.18 ao50.


----------



## qaz (Nov 9, 2014)

7.84 F R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 L B D2 R' B' F2 L' B2 

y z2
R F R D2
U L U' L'
y U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' 
L' U' L
y2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U x U' L U R' U' r' F R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

57 moves/7.84s = 7.27 tps

good tps

also 10.28 ao5, second best ever, and 12.79 ao100


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 9, 2014)

17.41 3x3 PB ao100! Over halfway from sub 20 to sub 15


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 9, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> 17.41 3x3 PB ao100! Over halfway from sub 20 to sub 15



I guess you may not know this but, you're inspiring me to stay ahead of you. You've been improving quickly and so I feel like I have to keep pushing so that you won't get faster than me


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 9, 2014)

YES
Average of 5: 6.83
1. 6.78 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 F L B2 D2 B D' U' R2 U 
2. (8.72) D2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 F' U2 B U R B2 F R' B U R' D2 F2 
3. (6.25) U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 U R2 B L2 B' R2 U B2 F2 U' 
4. 7.39 R2 F R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' U B L' U' L R' D R2 F2 
5. 6.33 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' L' F U2 B2 L B' U L2 R D


----------



## imvelox (Nov 9, 2014)

AnsonL said:


> YES
> Average of 5: 6.83
> 1. 6.78 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 F L B2 D2 B D' U' R2 U
> 2. (8.72) D2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 F' U2 B U R B2 F R' B U R' D2 F2
> ...



wat gj


55.72 5x5 single with SS

I thiink i'll switch from moyu to ss because i really suck with moyu stickers a


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 9, 2014)

Skewb
3.555 AO5
5.117 AO12
5.884 AO100


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2014)

No solves for 3 days, then ~20 solves yesterday, then after 30 today...

31. 8.95 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B R' L2 B' U2 B D2 F D

x2 y // Inspection
L' D' L' U L2 U' L' // 222 (7/7)
F U' F R' // XX-cross (4/11)
U L' U M' B l // F2L-2 (6/17)
U2 R U' R' y' R U R' // F2L-3 (7/24)
U2 y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/32)
R U' L' U R' U' L U // ZBLL (8/40)

4.47 TPS. My fifth (?) sub-9.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 9, 2014)

7.081 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R' B U B2 R F2 R2 F' R'
y
L F U2 R U R' D' R D' // Xcross
U2 L' U' L // F2L-2
U' R' U R // F2L-3
y' R' F R' F' R U R // F2L-4 - OLS
U2 l' U R' u2 L U' L' u2 R2 // PLL

Every time I do that OLS, I almost screw it up. I mix it up with R2 F R F' U R


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 9, 2014)

7x7:
3:09.339 single! 
3:17.930 mo3! (3:27.139, 3:17.312, 3:09.339)
3:18.101 avg5! (3:17.312, (3:09.339), (3:31.412), 3:27.520, 3:09.471)
3:21.674 avg12! (3:25.100, 3:23.056, 3:22.279, 3:27.139, 3:17.312, (3:09.339), (3:31.412), 3:27.520, 3:09.471, 3:30.930, 3:24.253, 3:09.683)


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 9, 2014)

Sub 2 5x5 Ao5!!!! How long did it take most of you to consistently average sub 2 after attaining your first sub 2 Ao5?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 9, 2014)

Getting closer to sub 15 using 2 look oll 
I guess a good time to start learning full oll now 



Spoiler: Times



Average of 50: 16.25
1. 16.71 F R F' D' L' U2 D' L' U L2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 L U2 R' U2 
2. 19.03 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' F L D' L F2 D' B2 F2 
3. 14.08 F' R B2 L' D L2 B2 D B' U F2 R2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
4. 15.77 D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F' R B' U' L2 D2 B2 R' F R2 U 
5. 15.69 L2 B2 D2 B D2 B' D2 B R2 F' L2 R' U2 L2 F L' B D' L' D' U' 
6. (21.56) R2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 D L2 U2 R' D F R F' U B' F2 U' R' 
7. 15.84 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 F' R2 F' R' D' B' R' D 
8. 14.01 R B U B U2 F' R' D2 R F' D F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 
9. 17.19 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' R' U2 F2 D' B' F L F U' B 
10. 16.72 D' R2 B D2 F D' B' R F U R2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' 
11. 19.19 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 B' F' D' B L' B L' D2 R' U' 
12. 13.54 R D2 L2 B2 U L U' D R F R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 B L2 B' 
13. 19.05 D2 F2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' U' L' B2 F L2 R' B 
14. 15.55 L2 U F2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' L' D' U B' F' R' U' 
15. 13.65 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D F2 U2 B' U' F R D2 L' D 
16. (21.86) L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 L' R2 D L2 B D' U2 L F' U' L2 D 
17. (12.23) L U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L2 D' F R F2 D' U L' F' R 
18. 17.68 L2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 D B D R' F2 U L2 B' L U2 
19. 18.43 L2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B R D L U2 B' F2 U B D' 
20. 17.12 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F R' D2 R B' R' U2 B' U R' 
21. (12.69) U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U' R B R2 U' L' F R F' L2 D2 
22. 13.64 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 D' B' F2 D' F' U B2 L' R U L F' 
23. 16.67 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L U' B2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 D R 
24. 16.48 B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R D2 L' D' B' L' R U2 R' F' 
25. 15.45 R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F L2 F L2 B' D B2 L2 F L' F D' B' D2 L 
26. 17.18 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R' F2 L B2 D B L2 D R F D' B' L2 
27. 18.70 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F' R2 U B2 D L F R D2 U2 
28. 13.60 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 L D2 U' B' D L2 R' U L' U' 
29. (19.19) U2 D2 F' L' D2 B D2 B U2 R' U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D' B2 D2 
30. 17.15 U' F D R D L' D' F U R' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' 
31. 18.95 D B2 D2 F' L U' R D2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 
32. 17.37 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U' F' L2 B2 L R' B' R2 F' R D 
33. 13.20 L F' D' L2 B2 R' D F' R' F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' D2 F2 U' D' F2 
34. 17.20 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R' B2 R U R F' D' B R' U 
35. 16.34 D2 B R2 D2 B' U2 B D2 R2 B D2 R D' R2 F2 U2 B' U' F L2 U' 
36. 19.08 D L2 D' R2 U R2 F R B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D 
37. 17.56 B' U D2 B2 L' F2 U2 B' R' L2 F2 D F2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 
38. 16.60 U F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' L F' R' D U' R' U' B 
39. 16.07 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U L' U2 B' F2 L D' U2 F2 L U' 
40. 16.01 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R B' D2 F2 U R F D L R2 F2 
41. 18.55 L2 F D2 B L2 B D2 B' F2 R2 D2 L U B2 R U L B' F U2 B 
42. 15.17 R B' L B' R' B2 U D' F' U F' U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 F U2 
43. 15.05 U' F U L D L' B' R' D' R' F2 U F2 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 
44. 15.47 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U L' B L' D' U' L B2 F' L' F' 
45. 15.90 B' R' U2 L2 F2 B2 D L' D F2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 
46. 16.38 D2 L D2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R D R B F' R' F U2 L B2 U 
47. 14.91 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 D' U' L' F L' B R2 U2 L F' 
48. 14.16 L' D2 L F2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 D' F R2 B' D R' D U' L' D 
49. 13.11 L' F2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 L' U' B L2 D B R U B' U B 
50. (12.12) B' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R D' B' R2 B L' R B' R' F'


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 9, 2014)

3:58.31 7x7 mo3. First sub 4. Been trying to improve a bit so that's cool.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 9, 2014)

5.91 skewb avg1000

first avg1000 ever


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-9
avg of 1000: 5.91

Time List:
1. (2.89) U' R L B' U' R' B' R U' 
2. 3.78 R L B U' R' U R U' R 
3. 4.80 R' B L' B R' B' L' R 
4. 4.84 R L' B L' B U' B' R U' R' 
5. 5.58 B U' R B R L' U L U' 
6. 7.73 B' L R' L' R' L R U 
7. 4.10 U B' U' B' R B U R' L' 
8. 5.07 U B' R U R' U L U 
9. 5.76 U' R' B' R U B U' R L 
10. 8.45 L B R U L U' L' B 
11. 5.78 R U L B U L U B U' 
12. 5.77 U' R' B' R' B L' R L R' 
13. 5.68 L' R L B' U R' U' L' B 
14. 4.57 L' B L' B R' B L' B 
15. 5.97 R' U' R' L B' L U R 
16. 4.40 U' B R' L' B L U' L' U 
17. (2.67) B' L' U' R U L R U' 
18. 6.30 R L' B R' B U' B L R 
19. 8.63 U' L' R B' L U' L' B L' 
20. 7.12 R U' R B' U R' B' L' R' 
21. 4.95 R L' B L' U' B U' B' R' 
22. 4.92 U L' U B' R B U' L B' 
23. 7.79 L' R' L' R L' R' B' R' U 
24. 5.65 L U' R L U B U' B' 
25. 5.49 U R B' U' B' U' L' B' L' 
26. 5.06 L R U' B' L' U R B L 
27. 6.20 L' R L U' L R' U' R B' 
28. 5.51 R' B L B' U' B' R' L' 
29. (3.35) L U' L U' B' L' R U' 
30. 5.55 B' L' U L R' L' U L' U' 
31. 3.93 R' B U L B' L U' B' U' 
32. 4.80 L' U R L U R' B' L' U 
33. 5.83 U B R B U' L R L' U' 
34. 5.25 R U R L B U L' R 
35. 6.52 U L U B' U B U R L' 
36. 7.93 U L R U' R' U' R U' B' 
37. 5.89 R B' L B' R B' U L' R' 
38. (9.04) U' B' U' L' R B' L U R' 
39. 5.53 R B U' B' L' U L U' L' 
40. 5.58 L U' L' B' U' R B' L' R' 
41. 4.92 U' B R B U' R' B R 
42. 6.06 R B' R L' U L' U R' U' 
43. 8.63 R L B' L B' L' U' L U' 
44. 4.82 U' R' B' L' B L' B R' L 
45. 4.50 U L R' L' U L' B R L' R' 
46. 4.49 U R' U' R' U' L' U' L' U 
47. 6.47 L R' U' L' U' R' B R 
48. 5.43 R U' B' L' B' R' B' R' 
49. 6.07 R U B' U B' L' B' U' L' 
50. 4.70 R U' B' R' L B' R' B U 
51. 5.23 L R L U L U R L' 
52. 5.68 R' B U' R L' B R' U' 
53. 5.29 B' R U' R' L B L' R B 
54. 4.45 R' B R U B' L U L 
55. 5.87 U' R B U' L R' B U L 
56. (3.05) L U B' L' R B U' R' L' 
57. 5.44 L B R L R' B U R' U 
58. 7.01 R' B' U' L B' U' L' U' B 
59. 6.96 U' R' B' U L U' L U 
60. 7.24 R' B' U' L' R' L R' B 
61. 4.97 U L' B' U' L U' L' B L' 
62. 4.52 B' U' R' U' R B' L U' R 
63. 5.62 B' R' L' B L U B' U L' 
64. 6.21 B U B' U B' L B U' L' 
65. 6.11 U' R L B L B U' R' U' 
66. 6.22 U B' L' B' L' B' R U' L 
67. 6.49 B' L' R U R' U' B' U' R' 
68. (3.51) R L' B U' B L R' B R' 
69. 3.86 R B R' U R' U B' R' L' 
70. 5.10 B R' U' L B R L' U 
71. 6.10 B R' B R' B' R U L' U' 
72. 8.20 R' B' U R L R B' L R' 
73. 3.72 R' L U B' R U R' U' 
74. 4.73 L' B' L B' R' U' R' U R' U' 
75. 7.76 U' R' B R L B R' U 
76. 5.17 L R U' B' U B R' L R' 
77. 4.68 U' R' U L B U' B' U R 
78. 4.70 U' R' L B' L' B' U L' R' 
79. 3.74 U' L B L R U' L' U' 
80. 4.80 U' L B L' U B U' R 
81. 4.95 L' U' L U B U' B U' B 
82. 4.93 B R' U' L' R U L B L 
83. 4.10 L R' L U L' B' U' L 
84. 3.86 R U' B' R L U' L U' 
85. 6.91 B' L U R' B' L' B R' 
86. 7.47 L' B' L U' L U' R B' R' 
87. 5.07 U R' B R' L B L' U' L' 
88. 6.27 U B L' R' U L B R' U 
89. 5.67 L' R U' R' B L' B' R' L 
90. 4.22 U' R B L R U' L' U' 
91. 6.48 R L U R L U B' L' 
92. 3.84 L B' R' B R' L' R L' 
93. (3.13) L' U L U R B R' U' R' 
94. 8.24 L U' R B' L U R L' 
95. 6.90 L U B U' R L R U' 
96. 4.69 U R' L' B U' R' L U 
97. 7.70 R L' B U' R B L' R B 
98. 4.70 L' B U' B' R' B U B' L' 
99. 4.47 R U B' L B U' R' L' 
100. 7.28 U' R' B L' R L' R' B U' 
101. 6.17 B' L B R' U B L' R' U' 
102. 6.50 U R' L' B L B' L' B' U' 
103. 6.95 R' L R U' B' U' B' R 
104. 5.36 B' L' B U' L' B' U' R' U 
105. 8.68 U' B' R' L U R' B L R' 
106. 7.39 R' B L U' L' U' L U R' 
107. 5.07 B' U L R B' U' B' U 
108. 7.18 B U' B L U' L U B' R 
109. 5.40 R L' B' L' R L' R B' 
110. 4.37 R' U' B L R' L R L R 
111. 4.63 L U L' R U' B' R B' R' 
112. 6.48 B U R' U R' U' B R L' 
113. 4.87 L U R L' U B' R B' R 
114. 5.79 B R L' R' B L' B U' 
115. 5.15 L R' L U B' L' B' R B' 
116. 5.90 U R' B' U' L B' U' B 
117. 7.36 L U L B U' B U L U' 
118. 7.46 L' U R L' R' U L U L' 
119. 5.75 R' U' R' B' R' B' L B U' 
120. 6.42 U L' R U R B R' B 
121. 5.68 R L' U R U R B' L 
122. 5.39 B' L R' L R U R U 
123. 3.77 U' L U' R B' L R' B L 
124. 5.65 L R' B' R' L R' U B 
125. 3.78 U' R' U B R' L' B' L' R 
126. 7.25 R B L U' R' U L' R 
127. 4.94 L' U L U' R' B' U L U' 
128. 5.00 R B' L B R L B R' 
129. (3.68) B U B' U' L U R L' 
130. 6.40 L B' L U L' R L B' R 
131. 6.35 U' B R U' R' L' U R 
132. (10.34) B R' U' R B U' R L' B L' 
133. 4.88 B L U B U' B L B' 
134. 4.60 U B U' L U' R B R B 
135. 5.73 U R' L U R' U' B' R 
136. 8.50 R' L B' L' R U R L 
137. 3.69 R B' R' L U R' B L R 
138. 5.08 B R B' U' B R B' L' 
139. 6.11 B R B R L B R' B 
140. 3.88 B' U' L' R' U R B' U 
141. 7.60 L B' U L' B' L' U L' R' 
142. 5.93 L R L' U' L' B' R B 
143. 8.14 U R' B' U L R' L' R 
144. (8.90) U' R U' R B' R L B L 
145. 5.22 R' B U R U' L' R U' 
146. 6.08 U B' L R' B' R B L 
147. (2.04) U L' R B R B' L' U' L 
148. 8.45 R' B' L' R' B U B L' U' 
149. 5.87 B' L B' R U' R L B' R' 
150. 5.24 B U' R U' B R' B U 
151. 7.32 B' U' B' R U' B' U' L' 
152. 4.27 L R L' U L R' B' U' 
153. 5.30 B' L U R' L B' L U R 
154. 7.27 B' R U' R L' B' U' R U' 
155. (8.90) B' R U L R B' U B' 
156. 5.73 R' L B' R' B L' B' L' U' 
157. 4.05 U R L' U' R L B' R 
158. 7.80 L' U' B U' R' U' R' L' R' 
159. 5.20 R L B' U R' U' R U' 
160. 5.45 L R B U' R' B' L B' U 
161. 4.43 U' L U B' L' R' U' B L' 
162. (10.59) B R' L' R' L' U L' B' L' 
163. 4.68 L' B R' U' R' B U' B L' 
164. 4.36 L' R' L' B R' L B' R 
165. 7.77 R' U' B' L' U B L' U 
166. 5.40 U R L R' B U' B' R B 
167. 5.74 U L' R' L B' L' U' R 
168. 5.13 U' B L' B' L' U R' B' U' 
169. 4.35 L R B' R U' L U B' R' 
170. 6.29 L' R' B' R U' L B L' 
171. 4.98 B U B U B R' B' R' 
172. 3.75 B U B' R U B R U' 
173. 5.21 B L' B L' U' R U L 
174. 5.25 B U L' B' R' B R' B 
175. 5.89 U R L U R' B R' U R 
176. 5.37 U B' R U' R B' R' U' R' 
177. (9.18) R' U' B' U' L U' R B' U' 
178. 6.60 R U B' U L R L R' U' 
179. 5.85 L' U' B' U L U R L' U 
180. 6.26 U B' R U' B' U' L' B' L' 
181. (9.09) R' U L R B R' U L U' 
182. 4.61 R B L' R' L U L U' 
183. 6.50 L R U' B' U' R L' R U' 
184. 8.00 R' U L U' B R' L' U' R' 
185. 4.81 L' B' U R' B R' L' U' 
186. 7.97 U' L R L B' L' B' L R 
187. 5.70 U L R B' U B' U' L R' 
188. 6.17 B U' R U' B R' L U' L U' 
189. 5.66 R' B L R' B R U B L' 
190. 4.20 R' L' R U L' U' L R' L' 
191. 5.85 U' R' U L R' U B' R' L 
192. 7.46 R' L' B U B' L U L' 
193. 5.62 L' R' U L B U' B L' 
194. 5.71 B' R' B R L B' R B' 
195. 4.77 B U R U B' L U L' R 
196. 6.76 B L B' R' U' R U' L' 
197. 7.09 L U R U R L U L' R L' 
198. 5.67 U B' R' U' L' B' L' R U' 
199. 5.31 B' L B U' R' U' B' R' L 
200. 8.14 B R U B U L U' L U' 
201. 7.68 B' R' B' U L R' L R' U 
202. 5.14 U' B' U' B L U B' R' L' 
203. 6.70 L U B' U' L' B' U' L 
204. 6.00 L U L' B R' B' U L' B 
205. 7.48 B R' B' R B R L' R' 
206. (3.26) R L U B' R' B U R' L 
207. 6.44 L' R' B' L' U B L' R 
208. 4.46 R' L' B L U' R L B 
209. 5.13 L' U' R L R' U B' R U' 
210. 7.72 R' L' B U L B L' R' L' 
211. (3.68) B R' B R' B' U' B' U' 
212. 5.41 B' L B' L' U' L' U R' 
213. 5.68 L B R' L R' L' R B U' 
214. 7.62 R' B' U B L' U B' R L' 
215. 4.90 L' R B' U R L B' L' U' 
216. 8.38 U' L' R U' L R' U' R B 
217. 4.10 L U' B' U' L R' L' R U 
218. 5.02 U B R' L B L B' U 
219. 4.85 U R' L U' L' B U' R' 
220. 7.66 R' L' B U B R B' R' U' 
221. 5.11 R B' R' L' R L' R B L' 
222. 7.43 L' B' L' R B L B U R' 
223. 5.28 L' B L R' B L' U R' 
224. 4.99 U B' L' R U L' B' R' U' 
225. 6.16 R U B U L' U' L' U' R 
226. (10.22) L' B U' R' L U' L' U R' 
227. (3.04) L U' R' U' B L' B' R' L' 
228. 6.72 L B R L' U' R' B R' 
229. 4.86 R' L' R' B L U R U 
230. (2.10) R U L B' R L' R' B' R' 
231. 4.89 U' B R U R' L B' L R 
232. 4.70 B' U' B U' R' U' L' R' 
233. 6.39 B R U L B' R' U L 
234. 5.63 R' L B' L' R U' R' U 
235. 5.10 B' L' B U' L U L' B' U 
236. 5.72 R' B' U' R' B R' L R' L' 
237. 5.47 U' L R B U R' U L R' 
238. 4.48 U L B R' L' R' U' R' 
239. 4.77 B' R B L' U L' U' L' B 
240. 5.28 L' U L B' R' L' R' B' R' 
241. 6.58 L R' B' R U' L' B' R' 
242. 4.48 U B R L B U B' U' R 
243. 4.79 B' U R' B' U' L' U' B' 
244. (10.97) U' B U' L B' L' B R' 
245. 4.68 U' R' B' U L U R' U' 
246. 4.83 R' B' U L' U L' R B' R' 
247. 6.97 U L' B' R U R' U' R' 
248. (3.51) B R' U L B' U' R L' U 
249. 5.22 U L' B U' R' L R' B' R 
250. 5.98 R' B' U' L U R U' R L' U 
251. 7.38 B' U R' B' R B' U L' 
252. 8.15 B U' B' L R' B R' U R 
253. 5.54 U B' U' L U R' U' R 
254. 6.38 R' L R' U' R B' L U 
255. 5.06 L' B R U R' B' R B' L 
256. 5.39 L U' L U R U R L' U L' 
257. 4.74 L' R' B L' U' B R' B' R' 
258. 5.73 U' B L' B L U B' R' 
259. 7.57 R' B L U' L' U' R' U' 
260. (9.88) R' U L R' L B' U L U' 
261. 5.41 U L R' L' U' R' B' L 
262. (3.60) B R' B' L' R' B' R L R' 
263. 7.60 L' U' B' R' B' U' B U' 
264. 7.38 R' L' U' L B' R U' L R 
265. 5.42 L' R B L R L R B' L 
266. (3.48) L U B' U R B R B U' 
267. 4.68 R B U' L' R B' U B R' 
268. 5.70 U L' R' B R' B' L' U' 
269. 7.15 L U B R' L R' B L' U 
270. 3.80 L' U' L U R' U L' R 
271. 7.37 R U B' L' R' U' R' B L' 
272. 7.23 U' R' L R B' R U' B L 
273. 5.93 U L U L' B' U' B R' L' 
274. 7.93 R B U' B R B U' B R' 
275. 3.74 B R U B R' L U' R U' 
276. 5.93 B L U' R' B' L R L 
277. 7.12 L' B' L' R' B R' B U' B' 
278. 8.74 U B R' U' B U R L 
279. 4.75 U R L' B' L' R' L R 
280. 6.37 R B' U B R' B U' B' L 
281. 6.46 U' L R' U L U' B' L 
282. 6.17 U B' L B L' U L U 
283. 5.53 B R B R U' B R L B 
284. (11.37) U' L' U R U R' B' U' 
285. 7.42 U' B L' R U' R B' R' L' 
286. 5.00 B R U' R L U' R U' R' 
287. 6.32 L B' U R U B U R 
288. 8.07 B R B' U B' R L R 
289. 8.59 U' B' U B L' R' U' R L' 
290. 5.40 R' L U' L' U L' R U' 
291. 5.70 B R' U B R' L B U' 
292. 6.73 L B' U L' R U R' B L' 
293. 4.23 R' B R' L' R B L U' 
294. 7.73 U' R U B' R U' L' R U' 
295. 4.87 L R L' U' L' U' R L R 
296. 6.10 R L R' L R' L' U' L' B' 
297. 4.55 R' B R L' B R U' L' 
298. 5.51 L B L B U' B L' R U 
299. 6.82 U L B R' U R B' R' L' 
300. (2.60) L' R' B' U R U R B' U' 
301. 3.87 U' B' L' R' U L' R' U 
302. 5.79 R' U' R U' B' L R B' 
303. 7.55 B U B R' B' U R B' L' 
304. (3.67) B U' B L' B L R B 
305. 7.26 R B L B' U R' B' L' R' 
306. (9.57) R' L U L U L' R' U' R 
307. 7.27 U B L R' U R' B' L' 
308. 6.37 U B' U' L' B U' L R' L' 
309. 5.22 U' B' U B R' U B' L' U 
310. 7.58 U' L B' U R L' B L 
311. 5.31 B L R U B' R' B' U' 
312. 5.27 U R B L R' B' L U 
313. 6.92 U' R B R' B U R' L 
314. 6.10 R' B' R U' B L' B R' 
315. 4.80 L' B R' L' B' R' B' U' 
316. 5.94 R B R L U' L' U L 
317. 4.38 R' U' B' U' B L U' R' L' 
318. (9.09) L' U' R' U B' L R' L' U' 
319. 5.34 R' B' R' B U B' L' B' 
320. 6.88 B' R' B R' U' B' U' B' 
321. 5.45 L B' U' R B' R B U 
322. 6.37 B L B U' B' L' U B' 
323. 4.81 B' U B L B' R' L' R' U' 
324. 6.32 U' B' U' L' R L B R' 
325. 5.46 L U L' U L' R' B L 
326. 7.04 L R' L R' U' R' L R B 
327. 8.19 U' L U' L' U R U' B' U 
328. 3.97 B' R L U R U B L' B' 
329. 8.10 L B' U L' B' L U R' U' 
330. 6.50 B L U' B L' R L' B 
331. 5.38 B U' L U' L' U' L R U 
332. (1.99) R L R B U L' U R' 
333. 6.03 U' L' B' U' R U R' B R' 
334. 3.76 R' B' R L' R U R' B 
335. 6.22 B U L R B U L R' 
336. 5.27 B' L U' B' R' L B' U 
337. (8.99) U' L R' B' L' B L' B R' 
338. 6.05 B' U B U' R' L R B' U' 
339. 6.40 B' R' B R L B' R' U' L 
340. 4.63 R' L R' L' U' R L' R 
341. 5.14 L B L' U B U' R' L 
342. 7.00 U' R' L R U' L R' U' B' 
343. 7.90 R U B' R L B' R' B' 
344. 4.85 R' L R L U L U L' U' 
345. (9.12) R' L U B U R U' L' 
346. 6.19 R' L' U' B R' L U R 
347. (9.06) R' L' B' R L B' L R 
348. 5.50 L' U' L' B L' R' B U' L' 
349. 5.30 U R B' U R U R B R' 
350. 7.23 R' B' U' L R' L B' U R' 
351. 4.65 U' L B U B U B' L' 
352. 6.01 U B U B L B L' B' 
353. 5.95 L' U B' R B' L' R L' 
354. 7.31 R' U B R' B' R U' R' L' 
355. 5.32 R' B R' L U' R' B' R' L 
356. 3.93 L U' R' B R' B U L' 
357. (3.27) B' R' B L' U L' B U R' 
358. 7.12 R L R' U B U L' R 
359. 4.34 L U R L B' U' B L' 
360. 6.73 U B' R' U B R' B' L 
361. 8.00 R' U L' U B' R' B U L' 
362. 5.78 B R B' R' B' L' U' R' 
363. 4.26 U' R L R L' R U' R' 
364. 4.04 B' U' L' U' L R' L' B' R' 
365. (3.48) R U B' L R B L R' 
366. 4.36 R' U L' U R B' R' B' R 
367. 4.41 U R' U R L' U L R' L' 
368. 7.62 L B' U L' R B L B' 
369. 6.71 U L' B U' B R' L' U' R 
370. 5.81 L U B R' B R' L' B 
371. 7.99 U' B' L U R' B' U' B U 
372. 5.57 R B' R B U' B R B 
373. 5.77 L B L R' B' L U B' 
374. 7.58 B' R' L' B R' B' R L 
375. 6.48 U' B' L' R' U B' L' R U 
376. 8.66 U L' R' U L' R' B L R' 
377. 6.67 R B' U B U' L U' L R L' 
378. 8.40 R U' R' B R B' L B 
379. 5.28 B R B L' U' L R' B R' 
380. 5.65 B R' L B' L' B R' L U' R 
381. 5.40 B' R U L U' R L' B' U' 
382. 6.59 U' L R' U B' R' L' B' 
383. 5.95 L' B' U' B' L R' B' R' 
384. 5.22 L U B U L R' B U 
385. (11.96) R' L B L' R B' R' U L' 
386. 6.93 R' B' R B L' R B U' R 
387. 5.07 B' R' U L' U' R' B' R' B 
388. 5.47 L' R' L' R' B L B' L' R' 
389. 5.22 R' B' L' R U L R L' U' 
390. 3.81 B' L R' L B R U B' U' 
391. 5.58 U B R' B U L U B' R 
392. 7.46 B' R L U' B L B L 
393. 5.50 L' R' B' L' U B' U B R' 
394. 4.58 U' L' U' R L U' L' R' L' 
395. 7.02 L R B L' R' L R' B U' 
396. 5.32 L' R' U' L B' U' L B' R' 
397. 4.90 B' R' U' L' R' U B L' 
398. 6.86 L R' B' R' L B' U' L 
399. 6.81 L U R' U R' B R L' R' 
400. 7.27 U' L U' L U' B U B' L' 
401. 3.87 B U' B R' B L' B U L 
402. 4.02 B' R' L' B U' L U R B' 
403. 7.71 B U R' B L B' R B' R 
404. (3.17) U' B U' R U' B U' R' L 
405. 4.14 B' L' B R' U' L' U L 
406. 6.83 R' B R' L' R' B' U' R' 
407. 7.02 R B' L' B' L U L' U R 
408. 4.93 R' L R' B' L U B L' 
409. (3.08) L B R B U' L B' U 
410. 4.82 L R' U L' B' U L' B' U' 
411. 7.88 L' U' R' B U' B U' L' 
412. 6.32 U' R B' U B' R B R' U' 
413. 7.62 B' U B R U R' L U R' 
414. 5.67 L B' L' B' L R' B' R' L 
415. (9.07) B' R' B' L U' L' R' L' U' 
416. 5.32 B' R' B U' B R L' U' 
417. (10.02) R U R U B R' U B 
418. (9.87) B L' B' R U R U' B' L' 
419. (3.05) R' U' L' B R B U' B' 
420. 7.42 R U' R' B' U B' U B U' 
421. 5.33 L B L R' U B' R' L 
422. 5.12 L' B L' R' B' L B' L' U' 
423. 4.91 R B' R' U' L R U B R' 
424. 7.84 R' B' R' L' B' L' B' U L' 
425. 7.28 R B' R' U B' U' R L' R 
426. 8.05 R' L B R' B' U' L' U' 
427. 6.24 R' L B U' L B' R L R' 
428. (9.07) B U' B' U R' L B' L U 
429. 4.87 R' L' R' U' R B' U' B' 
430. (3.61) B L' U' L B' U' R' U 
431. 6.01 B' L U R B R B L' R' 
432. 8.38 U' L' B' L B L R' U 
433. 6.40 U' B U' R B R B' R' U 
434. 5.56 U' L B R' B' R' L' B' L' 
435. 5.70 B R U L R' U' L' B 
436. 5.92 L' B U' L' B' L' R U' R 
437. 6.06 L R U B R' L' B' L R' 
438. 5.70 U' R' L R U B R U' 
439. 5.39 U R B U R B' U' L B' 
440. 8.59 B' R' B' U L' R' U' L U' 
441. (12.08) U R' B' R L B R B R' 
442. 3.96 B U' L' R L' B U' L 
443. 4.78 L R' B R' U L R U' R' 
444. 6.53 L R' B' R B' L B' R L 
445. 7.29 R B' L B R U' R B' 
446. 5.36 B L' U B' R L U' R' L 
447. 5.91 B L U' B R' L' U' L' 
448. 5.27 L' B U L' B R L R U' 
449. 5.11 B R L' R U B' L U L' 
450. 5.95 R U B' U' L' B L B' U 
451. (10.26) B' L B' R' U' B' U' L' 
452. 4.86 L U' L R' B' U' B' U 
453. 4.32 L B' L' R U R' U R' U' 
454. 4.31 L B L' U' B U' R' B L' 
455. 4.51 L' U L' U' B' L' U B 
456. (3.00) U' R L' U R' U' R B' U' 
457. 4.05 U L B' L' R L' B' L' U 
458. 5.08 L' B' R L' U R' U' L 
459. 5.53 U' B' L U B' U B U 
460. 5.79 L B' R U R U' L' B 
461. 8.38 R B' U' R B' R U L' R' 
462. 5.40 L' B' R U' L' B' R L' R 
463. 4.63 L U' R' U' R' L R L 
464. (3.27) R' L' B' R' L U' R L' 
465. 5.15 U L R L' U' L R L' B' 
466. (3.30) B' L U B L U R L' 
467. 6.21 U B' R' B R L' R' U 
468. 6.75 B' R' L' R B U' R B' L' 
469. 4.68 U' R B U' B R L' U' 
470. (10.07) L' U L' B' L' U' B' R L' 
471. 4.75 U' R' B L R' L U B' L' 
472. 4.63 U' L R' B R' L' B' L R 
473. 3.81 B U' R L' R L' B L' 
474. 7.28 L U' L' U R' B U B 
475. 4.75 B R B U' B R' L B' U' 
476. 4.84 R L R B L' B U R' 
477. 5.85 L R' B L B' U R' U 
478. 7.67 B' L' U B' L' R' U L 
479. 4.07 L' U R' U' L R B R' U R 
480. 8.22 R L' U B' U B' L R U' 
481. (3.31) R B' R B R' B R' L' 
482. 7.38 L B' R' L U B R' L' R L' 
483. 5.00 U' L B' U B R' B U' R' 
484. 8.27 U' L B U L B' R U' L 
485. 4.65 U B' R' B' L R L B' L 
486. 7.63 L B L U' R U R B' 
487. 7.68 R' U' B R' L' B U' R 
488. 4.61 L' U' L R' U B L U R' 
489. 5.90 L U B R' B' R' B L U' 
490. 6.93 R L R' L R' L U R 
491. 5.15 L U' L U' R U' R L' B' 
492. 5.42 U' L B R U' B' R B' 
493. 6.17 U' B L' U' B U B L 
494. 4.55 U' L B' L' U R' U' L' B 
495. 5.13 R L' U L R' L U B 
496. 6.27 U' L B' R L R B' R B U' 
497. 4.87 R' B' L' B U' L' R' U' L' 
498. 4.53 U' B' L B R' L U' R L 
499. (3.53) R B' R L' R' U R' U' 
500. 6.79 U' L' U' L' U' R L' R' 
501. 4.95 U' B' R' L' U' L U L' 
502. 6.82 R' U' L' B R' B L' U' L' 
503. 5.72 U R B' U' B U R' U L' 
504. 6.90 U' L' B' L B' L B L' U' 
505. 4.89 U B U' B' U B' R' L' 
506. 5.91 L R U' L' B' R L' U' 
507. 5.21 L' U' L' R' L U L R' 
508. 4.70 R B U R L' R' L' U 
509. 4.89 B' R' B R' L U R U R 
510. (10.10) B R' L' R L' R U' L U 
511. (8.99) B U' R' U B' L' U R' L 
512. 8.54 B' U' L U R' L' B' U' B' 
513. (10.22) R' U' R U' R B L B L' 
514. 7.81 L' R B' U L' U R' U' B' 
515. 7.39 B' L B' L' B L B U 
516. 7.36 R' B' U L R U B R 
517. 4.66 U' L' R' U' B' L' B' L U 
518. 4.85 U R B U' R B' R U' B' 
519. 6.12 L U' L' R' U L B' U' 
520. 7.08 R' L' U L R U' L' B' 
521. 6.43 L R' B' U' B' R U R' 
522. 4.94 R' L' R' L' B' U L' U' 
523. 6.67 U L R U' R B U' R' 
524. 6.24 U L U R B' U' B L 
525. (9.47) U L B L' R' B L' B' U' 
526. 5.39 R U' L R' B' R' B R' B 
527. 7.51 B' U B' R' U' B U B' U' 
528. (2.28) B L' B L U' L R L' U' 
529. 5.83 L' R' L' B U' L R' U R 
530. 6.12 R' B R' B' R' U' L' R' 
531. 6.42 L B' L U' L U L R' U 
532. 5.75 B' R L' B U R' U' R' 
533. 8.07 U R U' B' R' U' B' L' 
534. 7.90 U' L' B R B R' L R 
535. 7.63 U R B U R U' R B' L' 
536. (8.98) U' R' B L U' B U L' 
537. 4.88 U L B L B L' U B' 
538. 5.47 R' L' U' L' B U' B' R' 
539. 7.13 B' U' B R' B L B' U B R' 
540. (10.04) L' B' U' L' B U B' U 
541. 5.30 L' B L' U L B R L 
542. 4.74 U B' R' L' U' B' R' B' 
543. 7.58 L' U' L' U B' R L' U L 
544. 5.38 R U B' L U' L' R' U' 
545. 6.38 B' L R' L' B U L B' L' 
546. 6.17 L U' R' B' R' U' B R 
547. 6.89 L' B L R L' R' L' U' 
548. 5.41 R L U L' B U R U' 
549. 4.69 U B R L' B' L R B U 
550. 4.60 L' B' U B U R L R 
551. 5.81 L' U' L' U' B R' B L B' 
552. 3.76 R L R' B U L U' L' 
553. 7.86 L B U' R' B R L U' 
554. 7.97 B R' B' U L B U R' 
555. 5.65 U R' B L U B U R' U' 
556. 6.09 U' R' B U' B' R' U R' 
557. 5.99 U' R' L' B U R' L' R' 
558. 7.35 L R U' L B L B' R' 
559. 5.19 B R U B' U' B L' B' 
560. 5.30 L R' B' R U' B' R' L' R 
561. 4.65 L' R L U R U' B' L' 
562. 5.32 L R B' R' B R' B L' 
563. (3.19) L U B L' B' R' U' R' U' 
564. 6.84 B' U' R' L' U L B L' R' 
565. 8.05 L' U' L' B R B L' R' U' 
566. 7.54 L' U B' U' B R' L' R' L' 
567. 5.14 U' B' L R' L R' B' L' R 
568. 5.79 R L' R L R L' R B' U 
569. 5.50 B' L U R' U R' B' R' 
570. 5.48 U' B' L R L' R' U' R 
571. 5.27 U L' U' R' B' U' R L' U' 
572. 7.75 L B L' R' B' U B' L 
573. 5.88 R B U' L' R B' L U R 
574. 8.74 R U R' B' L B R' L' 
575. 7.09 B L U R U R L' U' R 
576. 5.12 L' R B' U' L U' L B' R' 
577. 4.17 U L R L U' L' R B' L 
578. 5.05 R U' R L' R' B U B' 
579. 4.89 R' B' L B' L R' B L 
580. 6.25 U' B L B' U' L B' U R' U' 
581. 7.72 R B' R' U' R L R U' L' 
582. 4.82 U' R U R' U L' U' R 
583. 6.29 U' R L' B' U' L' B' U' 
584. 4.49 B' U B R L' B U' B' L' 
585. 5.71 U' B' U L R' B U R 
586. 5.30 U' R L U B' L' U' L U' 
587. 4.53 L R U' L' U' L B R L' 
588. 3.98 R' L' R L B' R L U' 
589. (3.48) R U' R L' B R B U 
590. 4.90 U B U' B U L B U' R' L' 
591. 5.76 R B U' R' L' R' B' L 
592. 6.40 R' B' R L' R U R' L' 
593. 6.80 B' U' R L R U R' B 
594. 6.72 U' R' U R' L U' R B R' 
595. 5.30 R' L' B U' B' R L' B' U' 
596. 5.17 R L B' L' B U' R L B' 
597. 6.53 L B' L B U B' R L' 
598. 5.55 U L' R' B R' L' U L' R' 
599. 7.17 L' U R' U R' B' U B U' 
600. 5.04 R' L B L' R' U B' L' 
601. 5.97 U' R' U L' U B R B' L 
602. (9.61) L' R B' R U' R' L' B' L' 
603. 7.77 L' U L B U R B' U 
604. 5.28 R' B' U L' B R' B' L 
605. 6.09 R' U B L R' U' R B 
606. 8.57 B L' U B R L R U 
607. 7.71 B' U L' U' R U' R B' U 
608. 6.68 U L' R U L' B U' B 
609. 5.53 L B U' B R L' U L' 
610. 8.82 B' R' L R' B R L' U' R 
611. 5.99 L' B' L U' R' L B L R' 
612. 5.35 U B L B' R' L R' U' L' 
613. 5.47 L' B' L U' R U' L B L' 
614. 6.47 U B L B R' L R B L 
615. 7.17 B' L' R U' B' U' L U R 
616. 4.39 B' L' R' L U' R' B U 
617. 6.31 L U' L' R L' U' L' B U 
618. 8.72 R B' U B L B' R' U' R' 
619. 7.00 U' B U' L' U B' U' R' L' 
620. 6.39 R U' L U' L' U B R' L 
621. 5.18 B' R L U R B' L U' 
622. (10.29) U' B' L' R' B' U' L B L' 
623. 7.35 U' L' U R' L B U L U' R' 
624. 4.72 U' B U B L U' R' B L' 
625. 5.19 B' U R B L R L' R' 
626. 6.95 B U B' U' B' U' R' U' 
627. 4.56 U B' U B L B U' B L' 
628. 8.22 R' U L R U L B U' 
629. 5.92 B' U' R' L R' U L U 
630. 4.90 R L U B' R B' U R' B' 
631. (8.91) R' L' R' L' U R U B' U' 
632. (10.06) U' R' B L U' L R' U' 
633. 7.12 R L' U' R L' U' B' U' B' R' 
634. 4.94 U' R' U' B' R' U' R B L' 
635. 7.97 U' L B' L U B L B R 
636. 5.01 R' U L' R U R B L' 
637. 5.73 U' R' B U' L R' U' B 
638. 6.67 L U' B' U' R L R B L' 
639. 5.40 L' R' U R B' U L U' 
640. (10.15) R' U' L' B U' R U' L 
641. (DNF(5.65)) U' R' U' L B' R U' B L 
642. (9.13) B' L U B L' R' L' R' L' 
643. 5.09 U' B' R B' L R' B' L 
644. 5.35 L R' U' R B' L B' U 
645. 5.21 L' B' R B' U' R' U B 
646. 4.47 L B' R' L' B U' R' U' R 
647. 5.73 U L B' R L' B' U' L 
648. 5.31 U B' U' L' R' U' R' L' U' 
649. (2.59) B' L' B R B R' U R' 
650. 7.15 L' B R' U R' U' L R 
651. 5.14 L R' L U B' R B R' L' 
652. 5.20 U L' U' R' B R' U L 
653. (2.86) L' B' L B' R B L' R' U' 
654. 6.17 R' U L' R' B L' U B' L' 
655. 4.23 B' L U R L B' U' L 
656. 4.53 L' R' U' L B U' R B 
657. 5.34 B' R' U L' B' L' U B U' 
658. 5.39 U' R' U R U' B L U R' 
659. 8.20 R U' L' U L R B' L 
660. (12.65) R U' R L' U' R B R' U R' 
661. 6.43 U R B L B' L R' B R' 
662. 6.30 L R L' R' U R' L' U' B 
663. 7.50 B U L' U L U B U' 
664. 7.48 R U R' L' R' U B' R' L' 
665. 3.83 B R L' B U' L' B L' 
666. 7.95 U L' U' B L' R L' U L' 
667. 6.80 R' L' B L' U L' B' R' B' U' 
668. 7.02 R L' R' U B' U B' R' B U' 
669. 5.24 B R' L' R' L B' R' L 
670. 5.69 L' U' L' U' R' L' R U' 
671. 5.42 R L' B' U B R' U' R' L' 
672. 6.33 U R L' U L R B L 
673. 6.29 R B U L U B U' R 
674. 6.34 R' B' L U' R B' L B' 
675. 5.05 B' U B R B' U B U' 
676. 7.29 L B R' L R' L' B' L' 
677. 7.22 B L' B R' L B' U' R' L' 
678. 5.66 R' L' B' U R L' U B' 
679. 5.93 R' U B' R B R' U R' L' 
680. 7.25 B L B U' B' L' U' B' 
681. 5.47 B R' B U L B U L' 
682. 5.91 L B L' R' L U' L' R' U 
683. 6.95 B' U' R B' L U' L U' 
684. 8.20 B' U L' R B L' R B R' 
685. 5.28 U B' R U' L B' U' L U 
686. 6.09 R U' B R' U L' B' L' 
687. (9.69) B L R B' R B' U L U' 
688. 6.61 L' R B L U R' U R' 
689. 6.02 U R' U L' R U' L' R L' 
690. 8.00 U R' U' B' R' L U' L' U 
691. 6.51 U L' U L R B U' B 
692. 7.12 L U' R' U' B L B' U' L' 
693. 4.38 L' B U R L' R' U' L' B' 
694. 5.12 L R' L' U B' R' U B' U' 
695. 5.38 U' L B' R' U' B R' B' 
696. 5.05 R' L' U' B U' R B L U 
697. 6.07 B' R L' R' L B' L R 
698. 5.81 L' U' R' B R U L' B U 
699. 4.68 B U L' B U B U R' L' 
700. 4.68 L U' R' L R L' R' L' 
701. 7.02 L B' L B L' B' U' B' 
702. 3.77 R' U' B' U' B R U' L' B 
703. 4.78 L' R' B' U B R' B R 
704. 6.31 B L' U' B' U R L' B' U' 
705. 4.29 L' B U' B' R B' U R 
706. 6.96 L U' L R U L R U 
707. 6.57 U R' B L U R' U' B' L 
708. (1.47) U' R' U B' R U B' R' 
709. 7.97 B' L U B U' L' R' U L 
710. 4.84 U' L U B' U R B' L' 
711. 7.88 R' B' L U' B R' L U 
712. 6.04 L B' L R' B U B L R 
713. 6.02 B' U R B' U L B' R 
714. (3.68) R' L U' L' B U' R' L' 
715. 4.58 L R' L' B' L' U' B L 
716. 5.57 U L' U B R L' B' R' L 
717. 5.02 L B L' U L' U R U' R' 
718. 8.12 L' B U R L U' R U' 
719. 6.25 R' B R B' R' U R' L' R' 
720. 7.12 B' L' R U B' R L U' R' 
721. 6.73 L B L' B U B L R' 
722. 5.47 B L' R' U L B R' U' 
723. 5.22 U' B' L' B' U B' R B' 
724. 6.70 U B' L B U' L U' R' 
725. 5.83 L U L B' R U' R L U' 
726. 7.39 L' R U B' U L R' B' R' 
727. 6.20 L' B R' U' B U B R L' 
728. 6.06 U R U' R B' R' L B L' 
729. 6.10 R' L' R L' U' B L U' R' 
730. 7.65 B' U' R' U B' L' B U' 
731. 5.35 B U R U L R' U' L U 
732. 6.01 B' U B R L R U' R L' 
733. 7.03 L U L' R B U' R B' L' 
734. 4.98 L U' L' R' U' L' B U' 
735. 5.30 R U' L B' U L U B' R 
736. 4.32 U' L R' U' L' U' R B U 
737. 6.02 U B' U' R U B U' L' 
738. 5.81 L' B' U' R' U L' R B' R' 
739. 6.05 R' B' U B' U' B L U 
740. 7.23 U' R' U B L B L B' R 
741. 5.51 R B R B' R' B L B 
742. 6.70 R' B' U R' B L R' L R' 
743. 5.26 R L U' L B L U' B' U' 
744. 5.39 L' R' B' L' R' U' R L' U' 
745. 7.15 R B' R L' B' U B' L' R' 
746. 6.96 U R' B U L B R' L 
747. 3.94 L U L' U' B' R B L' 
748. 7.30 U' R' U R' U' B U B U' 
749. 6.97 B' U L' R L' B L' R' L' 
750. 7.09 R' L B' U' B U B' L' U' 
751. 5.78 B' L' U' R B L' R B' L U' 
752. 6.63 L R B' U L' U' R B' R' 
753. 4.02 L' B' U' B L R' L' R 
754. 6.55 U R' L R B L R U' 
755. 3.70 U' B' R U' B U B' U' 
756. 6.44 L' R L' R' L' R U' R L 
757. 5.73 R L' R U B' L U B L' 
758. 6.12 B' L' B' R' L U' R U 
759. 5.93 R B' R' L U' B' R' U R 
760. 4.04 L B R' U L' B L' R' U' 
761. 3.95 B U R B' L' B R L' R' 
762. 6.08 L U L' R' B R' B L' 
763. 5.51 L U B' L B L U' R' L' 
764. 4.21 L R U' R' U R L B 
765. 4.02 L U B' R' U R L U L' 
766. 7.50 L' B U' R' U B' R L' 
767. 3.84 U B' U' B' L R' U' R U' 
768. 5.02 B' L U' L B' R' B' L' 
769. 5.28 L' B U' R L U R B 
770. 5.77 L U' L' U L' B' U' L 
771. 5.77 R B' L' R' U' L R L 
772. (2.30) L' R B R' B R' B' R' 
773. 7.42 B' U' R' U' R L' R L' B' 
774. (3.65) L' B U' B U B' L' U 
775. (3.07) U R' U' L R' U R' B' U' 
776. 6.42 U' B R U' B L' U' B' 
777. 4.69 B L' B L' B L B' L' 
778. 5.76 U' B U L' U' R U B L 
779. 4.71 U' R' B L R' U L' U' R' 
780. (13.33) U' B L U R B L' U 
781. (9.33) L' R' B U' L' U L' B 
782. 6.41 U' B R' U B' L R B R' 
783. 4.60 L' U L B L' B R' B' R' 
784. 6.63 U' B U L U' B L' U 
785. 5.63 U R' L R' U' R L' U R' 
786. (10.29) U R U' B R' L' R' L' R 
787. 6.58 B' R' B' L' R U R' B L' 
788. 6.39 B' R U' R B' L' U R 
789. 7.38 B' L B R' U' R B' R' U' 
790. 6.30 L R' L' R L' B' L U 
791. 6.57 U R' L B' U L' R' L' U 
792. 4.92 B' R L' R B' U' L B 
793. (2.87) U' L U L U' L R L' R' 
794. 5.64 B' L B U R U B' R 
795. 4.80 B U B R' B' R' L R' B 
796. 6.15 L' B L R' L' U' L' R' L 
797. 6.85 U R' U L' R U R' L' 
798. 6.68 B L' U' L U' R' L' B' R' 
799. 4.34 R B' U' L U B' R' B 
800. 7.02 U' L R' L' U R' B' R' 
801. 6.24 R' B' U L R U B L 
802. 6.53 L' B U' L U' L' R' U' R' 
803. 8.68 U' B L R' U B' U' B' 
804. 4.27 B L' R' L' R' U' B U B' 
805. 4.97 B' R' B' L U L' B L' 
806. 5.39 U L' B L R L' R' L 
807. 4.30 R' B U' L R U B' R B' 
808. 7.39 U B' U B' R L B U 
809. 4.33 B' U' B' L R B' R B' L' 
810. 4.80 L U' L B R' B' R U' 
811. 7.89 U R' L R' L' R U' R B' U' 
812. 6.27 B' R' B' R' U R L' R' 
813. 5.19 U B L B L R B U' 
814. 6.75 B' R' U' R L' U B L' 
815. 4.45 B' U' L' R L R U L' U' 
816. 6.12 L' B' U' B' R' B' U B' L' 
817. 4.50 R L' R L B' L U' L U 
818. 7.35 R B' R' B' R' L' B' U L' 
819. 5.07 B' R U' L' R' L' U B L 
820. 5.42 L U' L' R' U R' L' U B R' 
821. 8.13 B R B R' B' U' R B L' U' 
822. 6.43 R' B U' L B U L' U B 
823. 7.56 U' L' B U' L U' R U' 
824. 4.65 L B' R' L' U L B' L R' 
825. 4.33 B L R' U L U L' U' R' 
826. 6.69 R' L U' L R' U L' R L' 
827. 5.70 U R B R U L' U' L' R 
828. 6.15 U' L U' B L' R' U' B' L' 
829. 6.15 B U R L U R' U' R' 
830. 5.84 B R' B L U L B R L 
831. 5.86 L' R L' U R' B U' R U' 
832. 4.61 B L U' L R L' R' U' R' 
833. 5.27 R' U L B U' B U L 
834. 6.45 R' L' U R' U B U L' R' 
835. 5.55 R' U L B' U R' L' B R' 
836. 5.81 R' L U' B' L' R B' L 
837. 8.17 L' B L B U' B R U' R' 
838. (2.30) B' R' U L B' L' R L' R' 
839. 5.60 R' L' B L U' B' L R' L' 
840. 6.56 R' L B R' B L' B R L 
841. 4.75 U' R' L' R' U B L' B L' 
842. 6.59 L' U R' B U' B' L U L 
843. 4.75 R L U L R L' B' U' 
844. (9.49) L R U' L' B' U L B' 
845. (3.68) B' U' L R' U' L' B' U' R' 
846. 6.41 U B' R L B' L R U' R' 
847. 7.43 U L B' L' B' U R' B 
848. 5.90 U R L R' U' L B' U' 
849. 4.72 B' U' L' U B U B' U' L' 
850. 4.85 R U' B' L U R U' L' 
851. 4.63 L' B R' U R' B R L' U' 
852. 5.23 L' U' B' U B' L' R B 
853. 5.38 U' B' L' U' R' B' L R' 
854. 5.63 R' L' U R' L U' R L' R' 
855. 6.33 B' R' U L' R B U' R' L 
856. 4.92 B' R B U R' L' R' L' 
857. 5.20 U' L U R L U' L B' 
858. 4.91 L' B L' B R B U' B R' 
859. 4.15 U R' L' R U' R U' B' U 
860. 4.32 U B L U' L' B' U' R 
861. 6.42 B U R B L' R' L B' R' 
862. 3.99 B' U' B U' R' L U' R 
863. 4.65 U B' L B' R B R U B' 
864. 6.33 U L' B R' U L R L B U' 
865. 6.78 U R B' U' B' L B U' 
866. 6.05 B R B L U R U' R' 
867. 4.67 R' B' U B' U B' L' U' R' 
868. 7.09 L B R' U L' R' L B 
869. 8.83 R' U L R B L U R 
870. 7.73 R U' L' B U' L' B L U 
871. 6.66 B R U' R L' B L U' 
872. 7.18 L' B U' B' U' L B' L 
873. (3.53) U' B' L' R U' L' B U R' 
874. 4.83 R L' B L B' R U B' 
875. 5.80 U L U L U R' B R' U 
876. 6.96 L R' U R' U' B U' R' U 
877. 6.72 L B U B L B' R' L' 
878. 5.83 R B' R' L B' U' L R' 
879. 5.15 B R' L' R U L' B R' U' 
880. 7.36 U' R L B R L' B' R' L' 
881. 6.90 R' U' B' U' R' L B' U' 
882. 7.55 U' L' B U B L B R 
883. 5.91 B' R L' R B R' L' B 
884. 7.72 U B' L' B' L R' L U 
885. 5.32 L B R' B' U R B U R' 
886. 4.61 B' L' U L' B L R' U' L' 
887. 6.42 B U' L R L R B' R' 
888. 6.60 R' B R' U' R U B R' U' 
889. 7.67 L R B U L U R L 
890. (11.59) R' U' R' B' R' L' R U B L' 
891. 4.32 R' B U L' B U' R L U' 
892. 7.58 R B' U' R L B' R' L 
893. 7.78 R' L U' L B' R B' L' R' 
894. 6.63 B U R L R U L' U' 
895. 5.61 R U B R L' R L R 
896. 6.38 U B R' L' B' R U B' U 
897. 5.42 R L B U R' U' B' L 
898. 5.09 B' R' U' B' U B' R L B' 
899. 3.88 U' B' R' L' B' R' U B U 
900. 4.02 B' L' U B U L' B' R' L' 
901. 6.92 U' R' L B' U' B R' L 
902. 5.20 B' R' U R L' B R U' B 
903. 4.55 R L' B' U B U B' R' U 
904. 7.69 B R' B U L R L' B L 
905. 5.91 L R' L' R' B U' R' L' R 
906. 5.93 B' U' R' L U' R L' U L 
907. 7.67 L U' R L' U R B' L U' 
908. 5.90 L' U' B' R L U B' U 
909. (9.52) L R' L U' R' B R B' 
910. 4.40 B' L R B L U' R' B 
911. (3.40) U L' U R L' U' B R' 
912. 3.98 U B' U B R U R' B' U' 
913. 5.54 L B U' B' U R' U B' L' 
914. 5.28 B' R' U R' L R B' U R 
915. 7.25 B' L B' L' R B R' L' U 
916. 6.83 U' L' B U' R U' R' U R' 
917. 4.44 B' U' B' R B' L' U L B 
918. 6.00 B L' B' U R L B U' R' 
919. (12.57) L' B U' B' L B L' U' R 
920. 3.70 R' U R L' B' U' L' B' 
921. 5.92 B U' L U' L B U' R' L U' 
922. 7.53 U' L U' R L' B L' R' 
923. 6.31 B' R B' R L U' B L' 
924. (3.30) L R B' L' U B' L' B 
925. 8.18 B' U' R B L B' L' R' B 
926. 4.33 B U R' B' U' B R' B L' 
927. 5.51 U' L' B U' R' B R' B' 
928. 8.83 U L' B' U R B L R' 
929. 5.22 R' B' L U' R U' R' U R' 
930. 7.81 B L' B R B' L' R U' 
931. 6.60 L' U' B' U B' U B U 
932. 7.30 R' L' R' B' L' U' R' B' R 
933. 5.75 B L' R' U R U R U' R' 
934. (9.80) U R' L B R' B' U' L' 
935. 5.98 L' U' B R' B R U' B' R 
936. (3.33) B' R U R' U R L U' 
937. 6.17 U B' R L' U' R U B' 
938. 4.95 U R U B L' U' R' U' 
939. 7.45 U L' B R' U' R U' B R 
940. 6.84 U' B R' U B L' R' L' U' 
941. (3.10) L' B' L' B U R U L' R' 
942. 5.09 L' R' L U' B U L B' L' 
943. 5.71 U B U' B U B R' B 
944. 4.72 L R' L U L' B' L' R U' 
945. 5.83 R L B U' R' B' U' B' U' 
946. 4.13 L B L R L' B R U 
947. (8.98) U L' U L' B U' L B 
948. 4.49 U B L' R L U L' B U' 
949. 4.68 B' U' B' R' U R L' B' U' L' 
950. 5.32 R L R' L U B' R' U' 
951. 6.58 L' B U R' L R U B' 
952. 4.27 L' B U' R' L' B' R' L' R' 
953. 6.07 R' L B U' L B' L B' 
954. 4.63 U R' B' R B L R L R' 
955. 6.36 R' B L U' R' L' R' U' R 
956. 6.59 B' L' R' U' R' U B' U' R 
957. 6.47 R U' B' U' R' B' L R 
958. 7.16 R' U L' B R' U R U' 
959. 5.55 U B' U' R' B R U' L' 
960. 5.39 R' B' R U' L' B R B U' 
961. 5.68 U L B' L U B' L R 
962. 6.81 U' L' U' R' L' R' B' U' 
963. 7.58 B R U L' R' B U' L' 
964. 4.65 U L' R' L' B R' B' R B 
965. 4.13 U R U' L' B' R U L' U' 
966. 6.41 L U' R U R B' R' L U 
967. 7.94 B U' L' B R U B R' L' 
968. (3.09) U R B R' L' R L U' 
969. 5.34 B' L U L B U R' B' U' 
970. 6.30 L' R B' U' B' L U B 
971. 4.81 B U' R U L' R B' L' R' 
972. (3.12) B' R' B R' L B L' B L 
973. (2.20) U R' U' L B R' B' R L 
974. 4.88 L' B' U L' U B U R' 
975. 8.87 B L' B U L' R B U L' 
976. 5.92 B' L' B L U' L R' L' R' 
977. 7.26 U' B R' B' L' B U L R 
978. 5.17 B' L B' L U' L' B L U 
979. (9.19) U' L' R' U R B' R' U 
980. 5.24 R' U L B L' U' R U' R 
981. 6.18 L B' R' B' L U R' L R 
982. 5.90 L' U' B' U' L U' L R' 
983. 5.10 B L B' R U' L' R L B' 
984. 6.57 U B' L R' L' U R U B' 
985. 5.68 U R' B U L' B U' L' U' 
986. 7.22 R' U B' U' R' U' L' R L' 
987. 6.05 U' B' R' B' L R L' B' 
988. 5.73 U' L' U' B' L' R' U' L' 
989. 5.66 B' U' B' R' B' L' R' L' R 
990. 4.55 U' B' U' L' R B' R L 
991. 7.16 U' L' B R U' L R B' R' 
992. 4.80 L U L' R U' L' B U 
993. 6.72 R' U L U B L R' U R 
994. 5.06 L' U' B' L R' B U' L 
995. 4.30 U B R L R' U' R' U' 
996. 7.31 R' U' R B R' L' R U' R' 
997. 4.19 U B' U' B' U L' U' L' 
998. 6.43 U R' L U L R L' R L 
999. (10.53) R B' L B' L' R U B U' 
1000. 5.27 U B R' B R' L' B' U' R'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 9, 2014)

yay

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-9
avg of 12: 1.98

Time List:
1. 2.14 R2 U2 R' F' R U' F R2 F2 
2. 2.30 F2 U2 R' U F' R U2 F2 U2 
3. 1.60 U' F U F2 U R' F' R U' 
4. 2.12 R2 U' R U' F R' F2 U F 
5. 2.07 U2 F2 R F U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
6. 1.88 R U F' R2 F' R2 F R' F' 
7. 2.09 R2 F' U' F U2 F U2 R' U 
8. (1.56) R2 U2 R F U R' U' R2 U2 
9. 1.62 F' U' R F2 R F' R2 F' R' U 
10. (2.91) U' F U2 R F' U' F' U' R2 U' 
11. 1.98 F' R2 U F R2 U2 F2 U' F U' 
12. 2.06 U' R2 U F' R F R2 F2 U2


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 9, 2014)

New PB's
All OH, Ao5/Ao100 3x3, and Ao12 2x2
(see sig)


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 9, 2014)

44.64 official megaminx single

Crap average yet again.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 10, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> Did anyone notice that a few pages dissapeared?



Something like 5000 posts are gone. 49k -> 44k


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 10, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Something like 5000 posts are gone. 49k -> 44k



About 5600 posts have been moved. You'll see why soon.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> About 5600 posts have been moved. You'll see why soon.



Aww I was hoping to get the 50000th post XD. I wonder why they moved.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 10, 2014)

solves this week, no many but practicing look ahead


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-9
solves/total: 67/67

single
best: 19.89
worst: 39.84

mean of 3
current: 23.39 (σ = 0.69)
best: 23.39 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 5
current: 23.48 (σ = 0.58)
best: 23.48 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 12
current: 27.48 (σ = 3.56)
best: 27.29 (σ = 4.37)

avg of 50
current: 28.43 (σ = 3.46)
best: 28.43 (σ = 3.46)

Average: 29.23 (σ = 3.59)
Mean: 29.28

Time List:
1. 27.89 B R L D B' L B2 F U' B L' U2 L' F' R2 B' D2 F L R' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 
2. 28.85 U D' B D' B R2 L' F U2 B D' B2 F' R' F2 L2 B L2 R U' F2 L D L2 R' 
3. 33.22 L R2 B2 D' B' U2 R2 L U' B' R B U F2 D2 U2 F' R B2 U' F D U2 L D' 
4. 30.73 D' B' L R' B2 F' L2 D2 B2 F D2 U' R' L U' D2 R2 L' D2 F B2 U' B U2 F 
5. 33.63 U2 R2 B' R' U L' F L' R' B' U' R L2 U L2 U2 F2 U R' D U' B' R2 U' F 
6. 27.94 B F' U B U' F2 U L' F U2 F2 D' F R F2 D' U L F' R2 F2 U2 R' B U 
7. 29.15 B2 U' F B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' L R' D2 F' D2 R' F2 R2 D F D B U L2 R B 
8. 37.49 R D U2 R F' D L' U' B2 R B L' U' R F2 D2 L' D' L B2 D' R' D' B U 
9. 36.28 R2 F L R U2 B U R L2 B2 R F L B2 L' B' U' R' L U' R' D2 F2 B R' 
10. 35.08 B2 F2 R' U' B' L2 U' F2 U R U2 D' R' D F' B' R2 F' B' R2 L' U' D' R B2 
11. 24.72 F2 U R' D2 R U2 F D B' L2 R' U2 D' F R2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' F' L2 U2 D L2 
12. 28.95 D L2 U' L2 U' L U2 F2 R F' D' U2 B U2 D L U' D2 L B D L' D' B' R2 
13. 29.11 U2 L' R2 F2 D2 B D' B' F U F' D2 R' F L' U F2 U B R' F' U' B' D' L' 
14. 33.38 R' D B' R F2 B2 R' D2 U R L2 B F' D R B2 U' F L' D' L' D' L U2 B2 
15. 26.02 U D R U2 B' F' L2 F B' D' R' L U' F2 L U' D2 R B F' U F B U B2 
16. 35.34 R' U2 B' U2 R' B U' R' L D' F D' R' B R' U2 D2 F' D F R' D2 U' B U 
17. 37.91 L' B2 F U' B2 R B F' D' U F' D' R D' U L' D R2 U2 D2 R' B2 L' D' B 
18. 28.52 D' U' B' R' U2 F D L R2 U R' U2 R' B U2 F2 U' L U2 D' B' D2 R2 D' F2 
19. 27.31 L U' B F2 D' U2 F2 L D' L' U2 R B D' R B D F' U R D2 B U2 B' F 
20. 28.64 D2 L' R2 D F' R2 D R2 D' F U' R L D L' F' D L' U' F' L2 B2 D U2 L 
21. 25.33 F2 L2 F U2 R' U' F' U B' F' R B F D' B F D' L' R D U2 B' F' R U 
22. 30.05 R D2 L' U' B' R' L' D U2 L' U2 D L2 B R2 F2 U2 D R D R' B' D B D2 
23. 33.91 U R B U B2 R2 U' L2 U F U2 F L' U' F' U2 F D2 B' U L2 B2 R U R' 
24. 36.65 U2 L2 R U2 D L2 F U D F2 R2 U' R' D2 B R' U2 B' R2 F2 B2 D' R B2 D2 
25. 29.06 U2 L R F2 D2 L2 U' R D2 B2 U2 D2 L' D' B2 D' R' D' B2 L2 D F' R F' U2 
26. 28.25 R2 F R2 B' D R2 F2 R' L' D2 F D2 R2 D B' D2 L' B R L2 B2 R' U2 L' F 
27. 26.40 R2 U2 B U D2 B' F' U' R2 U' F L' D B' R' B' U D' L' U L2 U' L2 U L' 
28. 31.12 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B D U F U2 B2 U' L2 R F2 B' R2 L2 U2 L' R' B' L' B F' 
29. 27.88 D L U' D2 L' D' B F' U2 R2 D L F2 B2 D U' L' U2 L2 F U2 R2 D U B' 
30. 35.43 D' B2 L F2 U2 D' L' R' U' B2 R F D F' B' L F R2 B L2 U' F' D R U' 
31. 22.38 F2 L B' F' R' L2 B2 D U2 R D' R' F2 L' R D2 U2 B2 L R' F U' D' L2 F 
32. 19.89 F' B2 U2 R' B2 R D2 R2 U D2 F2 R U' D2 F B2 L2 D U F L F' R F' U' 
33. 34.06 D2 L2 U F2 R B2 D L2 U D2 R L' U' B' F' L2 U2 B F2 U' R B2 U' F D2 
34. 31.36 D2 R L2 B2 F U' B2 R2 F2 L' D L' D U2 R' B D F B' U' F' U' R2 U' F' 
35. 28.98 R2 B2 R2 D2 B R' L' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L R' U B F U2 D B F2 U' L' 
36. 28.61 F2 B D' R' D' L' R2 F' B2 L B2 R' U D' B R' F2 U' R F2 U2 D L D2 L2 
37. 29.43 D2 F2 B' L D2 R' F' D R B2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 D B' L' F' R2 D2 U2 R' B 
38. 28.68 D' L' R U' L2 B2 F' R2 U' D2 L2 U2 R' B' R2 B' D L F2 U2 F' U D2 F R2 
39. 32.07 U' D R' L U2 D' L2 D U2 F R L' B D' F' U2 R B2 D' F B2 R2 D' F2 D' 
40. 24.95 D' L' D U' L B2 R' B2 D' B F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F' B R F' U2 D2 
41. 27.72 L2 F R2 F2 L2 R' D' B' R' U' F' L R D2 U2 B' L D' R B F' U2 B' D' F' 
42. 30.07 U' D' F2 B' R' F R F' D' U' F B L F' U2 F' B' D2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' F B' 
43. 31.67 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' U' R2 D2 B2 F D R B2 D' F D' F U R B U2 D' R2 U2 
44. 25.51 U L' U2 D2 F B U L' U2 B R2 F' R2 F' B2 U B D2 B2 F' D B2 L2 D2 B' 
45. 32.73 L' U2 B F D' R' B' F2 L' B' R2 D U B2 F R L' F' U B D' B' R2 B' U2 
46. 39.84 B' R2 D' B' D F2 U R F2 L R' U R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L2 F R L D' 
47. 21.87 D2 L' B U' R2 U B' R2 B2 L2 F B2 R2 L D2 R2 L' B' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 
48. 25.53 B L D2 U R' F' R2 B' R B2 D U' L R B2 D B' D2 R' D U R2 L2 F2 R' 
49. 35.84 R B' D' R L F2 L' B' U2 F' U L2 U' F U' L F U2 L2 R D B2 L2 D R2 
50. 30.58 D2 F2 B2 D' R2 L D' B' U F L2 B U B F' U' R' L2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 D' L2 
51. 21.56 F2 B2 U B' D2 F L B L' R' U2 B U2 L D F R2 L2 U' R B U2 B' F U' 
52. 24.75 B D2 L B' D' B' D' F L R' U R2 U2 F L F B' D' R L' B R' B' U F 
53. 25.74 B2 U2 R' L2 F' B2 L2 B2 L2 U L D2 R F2 B L' R2 B F' L D L D B2 F2 
54. 29.40 B F' R' F' B U2 L2 U' D B2 R' B2 U B' U' F B R B2 F R' U' R' D F' 
55. 22.40 R U2 B R2 D B L2 D B2 D U' F2 L2 R' F2 B2 D' F2 L2 F B' D' U' L' D2 
56. 32.94 L2 R2 F2 U' B L' U2 L' R' D2 B2 D L' U' R U L2 U R2 U L2 R2 F U' L 
57. 34.66 D2 R L' D' L F2 R' F' L' D2 L' F' U2 B2 U L2 F2 L' F' U2 L' B' L' U D' 
58. 25.01 L2 F2 L B2 R B2 U' D F' D L U' R2 B' L' R' B2 L B L' B' D2 R' L' U' 
59. 26.76 F B D R D B' U' D2 B' D2 L2 B R' D U F B' U L U' D R2 D F U 
60. 28.86 D F2 D R2 L' F B' L D2 U' B D' U2 L2 B L D2 R L F B2 D2 F' U' L2 
61. 28.74 B' F2 L2 B' F' U2 F2 R2 D' L B' R2 F' U F2 B' L R D2 B' D' B' D' R L 
62. 31.33 D' R L' D2 R U2 B' F U2 F D2 R D2 L R2 F2 L' U L2 R B' F L' B2 F2 
63. 23.05 U' R D' R' L' B' F R' B' L2 D2 R B' R U' R2 D' B R2 U B U' F L B 
64. 30.71 F' U L B2 L U2 R' F' D2 L' B2 R' F L R' D' L R F L' F B' U' F' U 
65. 22.80 B2 U2 R L D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 L B F' R2 F' R2 D U' B2 L2 D L' U2 B' U2 F 
66. 23.24 F D U2 R B' R F2 L' R2 B2 U R F U' R2 L2 U L D2 L' D' L2 R' B2 R 
67. 24.14 B U B F R2 B' L2 B' F U2 B F L' R' D U' B U' F B D' U R F2 R


----------



## Randomno (Nov 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Aww I was hoping to get the 50000th post XD. I wonder why they moved.



We all were.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Nov 10, 2014)

4x4
31.18 single
35.14 avg5
37.12 avg12
38.77 avg50


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

2:35.55 6x6 single


----------



## nalralz (Nov 10, 2014)

Average: 16.93
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 14.25
Worst Time: 19.06
Individual Times:
1.	(19.06)	L D U L D' U' B2 R' D' L' D2 R2 F R' B2 L R' D2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U
2.	(14.25)	R' B U2 B2 F L B' D2 B' F' D' U2 R2 F L2 B' F2 L R2 D' L' R' D B L
3.	17.93	D U R2 B D' B' U L' R' D2 U2 R2 B2 U B F U2 R' D' B' F' D U' B' F
4.	14.80	B' F' L R F' L R F2 D U B2 F2 L2 F' R B' F L2 R B' U' F L' B F'
5.	18.06	F D U2 L2 R' B' F2 L D U' B2 D' F2 L B F U2 L' F L' R2 F2 U L2 U'

Just did this average on my Dayan Zhanchi 3x3 just 5 minutes ago It's getting better...


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-10
avg of 12: 10.74

Time List:
1. 10.83 D F L U' L' D L' F2 B' L' D' F2 D R2 U' F2 D R2 U' L2 
2. 10.77 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B F R F U R' D2 F2 D' F' 
3. 10.45 U B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R B L D R B2 U B L R 
4. (12.07) F' U' B2 R2 D' F2 R L' F R F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 
5. 9.68 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' R2 B U' F2 R' B' R' F' 
6. 11.04 U' R' D' R' F L D' F L' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' 
7. 11.87 D' B2 D L2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D B' L R2 U' R F' U B' L R2 
8. 11.73 L' U R' U L D' F' B U' F' B R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 
9. 10.96 R2 F2 D L B' U2 D' R B' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D 
10. 10.08 D R' B R2 F2 R2 B D B L B' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 
11. (9.15) B L' U R U F' U D' B' U' F' U2 D2 F' D2 F L2 F' B2 U2 B' 
12. 10.03 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 F R2 D R' F' L2 D L' B' D' R2 D'

So close to PB (10.72) I failed to roll it


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 2:35.55 6x6 single


Stop practicing for a bit so I can catch up. :/

7x7: 3:51 single, 4:00 MO3, 4:05 AO5, 4:23 AO100. Single is second best ever, everything else is PB.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 10, 2014)

New 3x3x3 PB (Single): 13.49 (PLL Skip) (Beating 16.09).
(B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D L' U' F2 U' L U F R' F' U2)

Then right after got a non-lucky PB: 14.25 (Unknown scramble, beating 16.51.)

After that I realized I only have 4 more PLLs to go to learn full PLL. The hardest ones: G Perms.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 10, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> New 3x3x3 PB (Single): 13.49 (PLL Skip) (Beating 16.09).
> (B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D L' U' F2 U' L U F R' F' U2)
> 
> Then right after got a non-lucky PB: 14.25 (Unknown scramble, beating 16.51.)
> ...



Nice solves.  If you got the 13 and 14 right next to each other, did you set a PB average?

And G perms are tough to differentiate, but they aren't that slow to execute, and the algs aren't that bad.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Stop practicing for a bit so I can catch up. :/



NEVER!!! 

I should start practicing 7x7 when my 7x7 core arrives. You're a little too far ahead of me XD


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 10, 2014)

What.

Average of 5: 7.29
1. (6.64) 
UR3- DR5+ DL6+ UL5- U1+ R1- D1- L3- ALL2+ y2 U5- R5+ D0+ L4- ALL0+ UL 

2. 7.15 
UR4- DR3+ DL1- UL0+ U0+ R4+ D0+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R2- D2- L3- ALL4- UL 

3. 6.85 
UR5+ DR3+ DL6+ UL3- U1+ R1+ D2+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R5- D0+ L4+ ALL4+ DR UL 

4. (9.37) 
UR4- DR2+ DL4- UL2- U3+ R4+ D4- L3+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R3- D0+ L5+ ALL1+ DR UL 

5. 7.87 
UR5- DR5+ DL5- UL3+ U2- R3- D4+ L5- ALL4- y2 U1- R4- D0+ L3+ ALL2+ UR DL 

What.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> NEVER!!!
> 
> I should start practicing 7x7 when my 7x7 core arrives. You're a little too far ahead of me XD



Maybe when it arrives I should take a week off from 7x7 and you take a week off from 6x6, and I'll work on 6x6 and you practice 7x7 during that week. Our times would even out so much, lol.

I should do the Dayan spring swap so that my 6x6 is usable. That's what you did to your 6x6, right?


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2014)

Randomno said:


> We all were.


Was I the only one who wasn't? 


guysensei1 said:


> 2:35.55 6x6 single


wat...


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Maybe when it arrives I should take a week off from 7x7 and you take a week off from 6x6, and I'll work on 6x6 and you practice 7x7 during that week. Our times would even out so much, lol.
> 
> I should do the Dayan spring swap so that my 6x6 is usable. That's what you did to your 6x6, right?



I should take a break from 6x6 until my aoshi arrives... 

Yeah. Do the Dayan swap. It's totally worth.



TDM said:


> wat...


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2014)

1:57.29, 1:29.68, 1:39.36, 1:34.72, 1:27.94 = 1:34.59 feet avg5 from weekly comp

Really close to PB. Last 3 solves make a 1:34.01 mo3, PB. Finally got a mo3 that's sub my PB avg5 lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

A 3x3 ao50 after a long time. and PB ao5!

Average of 50: 13.88 
PB ao5 in bold


Spoiler



1. 12.76 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L' U' F' D' R2 D2 L U' B2 F' U2 
2. 12.90 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R D2 L2 B' U F U' B2 
3. 15.48 F2 U2 R2 U B L2 U2 B' D R' F2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 
4. 15.62 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' L2 B R B' D L' D' B' 
5. 13.29 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D U L2 B2 R' B' U' L B R D B D F 
6. 13.69 B R' B L2 B2 R L' B2 D' F2 D2 F D2 B U2 F U2 D2 R2 F 
7. 16.98 U' L' F D' F2 L B' L' U R L2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 
8. 15.35 F' B' D' R2 D L' U R F L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R 
9. 12.88 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 F' L' D F' R2 B' D U B' F' 
10. 13.40 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 B U R B' D2 U' R' D' U2 F2 
11. 11.32 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L R U B2 D F' R' B U2 F D' R2 
12. (18.23) U L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U F D L R D' F2 R2 D2 F' R' 
13. 13.85 L B2 R2 D2 F' R B' L F U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 
14. (17.63) R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L F L B2 D F' D2 B2 F R' U2 
15. 14.18 B' L2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U' R B2 U L' B' R' D2 F' D 
16. 11.89 B' U' D' R U2 F2 B R F2 U L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 
17. 13.76 F2 U2 B F R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 L' F' R' B' U' F2 D R' B' U 
18. 13.76 R2 F B' U' F D R D F R' L' U2 L B2 U2 R' F2 U2 D2 B2 
19. 14.52 B2 U L2 D' R2 D' U R2 B2 U2 R' U B D' L' R' U2 B2 R' B' R 
20. 14.06 B' L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 B' U2 F2 L' B' L2 U L2 D' B F2 L' U 
21. 14.16 D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F D' U B2 D' B L D B2 F' R2 
22. (17.71) R' U2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D L2 D' R' U F D L2 U' 
23. 13.37 F U2 D R' D R L B' U B2 D2 R2 L F2 U2 D2 L U2 L2 
24. 14.71 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B R' D U2 R B' D' U2 R D2 
25. 16.11 B2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 R U2 B2 R' D2 B U F D2 L' F2 D2 B L2 
26. 11.74 L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B L' D R2 U L U' B2 F D2 R 
27. 14.67 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 L' U' B' F' R' F' U2 F' D2 U' 
28. 13.42 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F D L U' L2 U R B' F R 
29. 12.67 U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' U L F' R' B' R' D2 B L 
30. 13.79 D L' F2 R F2 D' R' U2 B L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' F2 
31. 14.25 D2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' U L2 B' L' U' R2 B' D B' 
32. 15.10 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D U2 R2 F' R B2 D' U2 L2 D L2 R 
*33. (10.58) L U' F L2 U D L D F B R2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 
34. 14.65 U2 F R L2 D B' U' F D R U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 
35. 11.81 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 L' F2 R' D2 B' F D R2 
36. (10.98) B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' R F' R' U R D' L' R2 
37. 12.31 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 R U L2 F' L B' R F2 R U2 *
38. 14.56 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 U' L' B' L' F2 L U2 B' F' D U' 
39. 16.60 R' U B' L2 D2 R2 B' R U F R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
40. (11.00) D2 B U2 B F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 F' U B' U' R F U' B2 
41. 11.93 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 U' L B D R B D U F2 
42. 13.83 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B R2 B R F R2 B2 R2 U' 
43. 13.95 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L' U F' L' B' R' F2 D U2 F' 
44. 12.54 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R F L' B U B2 U' F D B 
45. 15.70 F' U2 B L2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L R2 D' F2 U' L R2 D2 F' U2 
46. 14.26 B2 F2 U F2 U B2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' U L B2 D' B L2 R F' 
47. 11.54 D' F' U2 R U D' B' U F' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R D2 L' D2 L D2 
48. 14.35 B U2 L' U2 R2 U' F' L' U B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U D2 R2 D 
49. 14.87 F' D2 B R2 B U2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 L' D F' D B' R F2 D B' 
50. 14.34 U R D F D B' U' R2 L U F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 B D2 L2 F




EDIT: This was also Realman. 25:46.18


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2014)

My PB post has mysteriously disappeared  I think this is PB, but idk, so I'll post the image so I don't lose it by accidentally closing the tab.

unless this post also mysteriously disappears

E: another image that I don't want to lose, so I'll keep it here until I can see whether it's PB or not.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> My PB post has mysteriously disappeared  I think this is PB, but idk, so I'll post the image so I don't lose it by accidentally closing the tab.
> 
> unless this post also mysteriously disappears



Must be because of the mods moving the post elsewhere.


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Must be because of the mods moving the post elsewhere.


Yeah, hopefully all the links still work... I had links to every post with a PB since my first sub-10 single.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 10, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Getting closer to sub 15 using 2 look oll
> I guess a good time to start learning full oll now



Sure! First thing I did when learning CFOP was full PLL and then, gradually full OLL (well, almost anyway, I still have a couple cases I didn't learn a specific alg for) and I think I did it way too early as I'm still just sub-25 and only occasionally sub-20. The time I spent learning OLL algs I could have spent practicing F2L, lookahead, etc. but now it's done so, who cares. Full OLL, though, is only going to improve your averages by like .5 or .7, I think.


----------



## pappas (Nov 10, 2014)

New PB ao12 since starting again. There were no skips and all solves were solved with colour neutral crosses. 

89. 14.12 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U R' F2 R2 B' L' U' R' L2 F2 U'
90. 13.03 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F' D F2 L' D2 B F2 U' B R2 U'
91. 13.54 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 U' L' F' D R L2 B D' R2 U2 F U'
92. 11.98 L2 D R2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F D R' L' U2 L' B2 R B2 U2
93. 19.92 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 D U B2 U2 L F R' D2 L' D' B2 F L U2
94. 15.71 R2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B' U B2 R' F2 R' D2 R F2 D2
95. 12.45 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U B2 L B' U' R2 L D' R' F2 D B D'
96. 15.23 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D U F2 R2 F2 D L U R F2 U B' U' L' U' R' U
97. 12.08 R2 L2 D' R2 D' U' B2 R2 D' L2 U L F' U2 R D U' F2 R D' B' U2
98. 13.68 F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U F' R' U R2 U' B R2 L' U L2 U'
99. 13.84 F2 D B2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U R2 U L' D' U' F' L2 U L B U' R' D2
100. 15.23 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U2 B R L2 B L' U' R2 D2 B' D' U'

14.12 13.03 13.54 (11.98) (19.92) 15.71 12.45 15.23 12.08 13.68 13.84 15.23 = 13.89


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2014)

6.988 3x3 PB ao5.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 10, 2014)

is it just me that thinks that some pages get deleted on this thread for no reason?


----------



## Username (Nov 10, 2014)

avg of 5: 40.36

Time List:
1. (38.53) U' D2 F' R' Fw B D' L2 Uw D R2 Fw' D B' F R2 Uw Fw' Rw B2 Fw' R' B Rw' B' D B R2 U2 Uw2 F' D R2 Uw Rw' B' U B' Rw' F' 
2. 42.70 Uw R2 U' L' U2 D' Rw Fw F' B' D F' D Rw' U2 Rw' Fw2 D' Rw2 L B' U F2 D' Fw Rw' D2 Rw2 B2 U2 R' Fw2 R2 D' Fw2 B F2 R' U2 R2 
3. (51.70) Fw L' U Uw2 Fw' Uw B' U' Rw' F R' Rw2 F U2 Fw' F Rw B' Rw2 B' F' Fw' U' L D2 F R Rw2 Uw2 L2 U' L' Fw' R Rw F R' Uw L2 Uw' 
4. 39.16 Rw' F' D2 Rw L' B' D' L' Uw2 R F2 D' Rw' B' Uw' B' Rw2 F Fw Rw U B' Rw2 F Uw2 B2 Uw' B L' U2 Uw B' Rw' F R2 Uw' Fw' U' B L' 
5. 39.22 B' Uw Fw' D' B2 Fw' R' L U' D' B2 U' R2 L' Fw R2 L F L' Fw2 D2 Rw R2 L2 U F' Uw Rw D' Fw2 Rw F2 R2 D2 F2 B Fw' L2 U Rw

doing 5x5 helps


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2014)

1. 7.58 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 R B2 D2 F' D L U' R F2 

Fullstep and on cam yay


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 10, 2014)

Official 52.46 Megaminx NR avg and 3:07.37 7x7 mo3 NR, also this http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average


----------



## mafergut (Nov 10, 2014)

3x3 Ao5 PB by 0.07

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-10
avg of 5: 20.53

Time List:
1. 19.56 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R' D2 U2 B2 U B' L F L2 D' 
2. (25.64) L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F' R' B L D' F L' B' D U 
3. 21.47 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 L' B2 D' F U R2 F2 R' B2 U' 
4. 20.55 F L2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' U F' L D L2 F2 U F' D' U 
5. (19.27) B' F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 L F L U' R2 U' B' D2 R' U'


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 10, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Official 52.46 Megaminx NR avg and 3:07.37 7x7 mo3 NR, also this http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average


Wah! Dude, how do you progress so soon? How long have you been cubing?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 10, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Wah! Dude, how do you progress so soon? How long have you been cubing?



I've been cubing for 3 1/2 years now, but I got interested in speedcubing 2 years ago. I don't know about my progression, I just do a few solves for one event and then it gets boring and I do a few solves of another event and so on.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 10, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> I've been cubing for 3 1/2 years now, but I got interested in speedcubing 2 years ago. I don't know about my progression, I just do a few solves for one event and then it gets boring and I do a few solves of another event and so on.


Very very nice improvement on all events. I love the way you progress. Good going. Congrats!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 10, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Very very nice improvement on all events. I love the way you progress. Good going. Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 10, 2014)

collinbxyz said:


> 6.988 3x3 PB ao5.



What were the solves like?? Skips? Fullstep? All OLL/PLL or did you get any ZBLLs 1LLL or OLLCP?

Just curious


----------



## Username (Nov 10, 2014)

42.50 4x4 ao12

e: 44.33 ao100


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 10, 2014)

I have no idea why i decided to do some 2x2

*1.51 avg12* [1.29 avg5]
1.76, 1.32, 1.39, (2.45), [1.14, 1.75, (0.65), 1.21, 1.29], 1.55, 2.16, 1.55

lol 1.05 mo3



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.51
1. 1.76 F2 U F2 U F' U R' F R' 
2. 1.32 R2 U F R U' R U2 R' U' 
3. 1.39 U' R' F U' R F' R F2 U2 
4. (2.45) R' U F2 U' F2 R' U R' F 
5. 1.14 F' U2 F2 R F2 U' F' U R2 U' 
6. 1.75 U2 F U' R2 F U' R2 F' U2 
7. (0.65) R' U' F' U' F' R' U' R' U' 
8. 1.21 U' F2 U R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U 
9. 1.29 U' F R' U' F2 R' U2 R' F 
10. 1.55 U F' U' R2 U' F U F' U2 
11. 2.16 U' R' U R' U2 R U' F R2 U' 
12. 1.55 U' F2 U R' U2 R F2 R U



all with stackmat obviously


----------



## JackJ (Nov 10, 2014)

8.83 full step. Fastest full step in a while.

L U2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 R U L U2 F' L' B2 U2 F R2 F D' F D2 L U D2 F' 

L' R' F R 
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
R U R' L U' L'
U' R' U R
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

5.78 tps


----------



## GG (Nov 10, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> What.
> 
> Average of 5: 7.29
> 1. (6.64)
> ...



Good to see you're still active


----------



## Cale S (Nov 11, 2014)

5.30 skewb avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-10
avg of 100: 5.35

Time List:
1. 5.20 R U L R' L B' L B' U' 
2. 6.88 L' B' U' B' R B U' B 
3. (2.93) B U' L B' L R L' R' 
4. 4.38 R' B' R L B U' R L' 
5. 4.64 R U' R L' U' B L R 
6. 5.34 L' U' B R B' L' U' B' U 
7. 5.30 R L' U L' R' L' B' R' 
8. (3.69) B U' R' B' R L' U' L' R' 
9. (3.36) R U L R B L' B L' 
10. 4.47 U R U L B' R B' L' B' 
11. 5.50 B L' R' B U' L' R' B 
12. 4.12 L' B R' B' U' R L' U' L' 
13. 4.27 B' L B' U L R U' B' L' 
14. 5.57 R B' R U' L' U' R' U L' 
15. 5.33 R' L' R B L' B' R' U' L 
16. 6.52 L R' L B R' L U L B' 
17. 4.18 R U R B R' U R' B' 
18. 4.29 U R U L' B L B' U 
19. 4.70 U R' B U B' U L' R B' 
20. 4.97 U B' R L' R' L' R L U 
21. 7.07 R' U B' R L' R' L R' U' 
22. 5.99 B' U R' L' R' B' U R' 
23. 5.15 B' L' U' L R' L U R U' 
24. 4.94 R B' U' B R L R U L' 
25. 5.02 U L U' R' B U L R 
26. 3.98 R' B' U L U B L R' L' R 
27. 4.42 L B' L' B' U B U B' U' 
28. 5.22 B L' R U L U' B' U L' 
29. 4.78 U' R B L' R' U' L B 
30. (2.25) B' R' L' U L' B' L B' L 
31. 3.93 U' B L U' L R' L' R' 
32. 6.31 B L R B U' L U R L 
33. 4.72 R U B R U' R U' B U 
34. 5.42 R U' B L' B U B L' 
35. 5.71 B R' B' R' U R' U' B 
36. 5.44 L B' R B U B' U' L' U 
37. 5.78 B' U' R L' R' B U' B U' 
38. 6.69 R B' U R L' R U' R' 
39. 6.89 L B' U R U' L' U B R' 
40. 4.64 U' L B L B U' L' U 
41. 5.67 R' B' U' B' L' U' R B' 
42. (9.35) L' B' L U' B' U R' L' R 
43. (9.00) B' L' U L R' L' U L' 
44. 5.58 L U' L R B' U R' L' U 
45. 5.52 R L' R L' B U' B U' 
46. 6.53 B U R U R B U R 
47. 4.15 B L' B' U B' U' R L' U' 
48. 7.91 U' R' L' R' U B L R 
49. 5.43 R L' U' L' B' R L' R' 
50. 5.70 L' U' L' B U' B U B' U' 
51. 4.24 R L U L R L' U' L' R' 
52. 4.90 R U B' L R' L B U R' 
53. 5.40 B' L B R' L' U R B' L' 
54. 7.28 U R L B' R U' L R U' 
55. 5.43 R' B' L' U' B' U R' U' 
56. 4.71 R B' U' R' B' R L R' 
57. 3.89 L' R' B' L' B' L U' R 
58. 3.90 U R' U R L R L B' 
59. 6.13 U' R' B U' L B' R' B' U' 
60. 5.00 B' R L B R L' U B' 
61. 5.18 R' B L' B' R L R' U' L 
62. (8.77) U' L' U' B U' L R' U B 
63. 3.71 L' U B' R U' L' R' L' U' 
64. 6.81 R U' L' U L' R' B U' R' 
65. 7.07 U' B' L R' U' B' L' U' L 
66. 5.68 R' B U R B' R' B L' B 
67. (7.98) U' L' B' U' R L' B' R' 
68. 5.19 U L U B U R L B' L 
69. 4.82 U' R B L' B L U' B' 
70. 6.42 L' B' L' R' U' L' R' L 
71. 5.86 R L U R B' U B L' 
72. 6.64 L' U' B' R' B L R' L' 
73. 4.61 L' B' L U' L U R L' U' 
74. 4.61 U' L' U' R' U L' U R' 
75. 6.04 R' U' L' U' B U' R' L' 
76. 4.67 B' R L' B' R' B R U' 
77. 5.85 U' R U' L' U' B' L R 
78. 4.82 B' U L' B L' B' R U 
79. 5.38 B U L' R' U' B L' R U 
80. 5.29 L' B' R B' L R' L' U' 
81. 4.57 U' R U B' L' B U' R' 
82. 5.57 U L B R' U R L R U 
83. 6.10 B' L U' L' R L' B' R 
84. (3.20) R' U R' U' L U' B R 
85. 6.24 U' L' R' B U R' L' U' B' 
86. 5.32 B R' U' L' R B R' L 
87. 6.52 B R' L U' L' B L R U 
88. 5.89 L' B U' R B L R B 
89. 5.67 B' U L R' U' L B L 
90. 5.27 R B' R' L' R U' R' B' R' 
91. 4.38 U R' U' B U' L B R L' 
92. 6.26 R B L U' B' U R L' 
93. (10.22) L R U' R B U B U B 
94. 5.35 U L' R' U' R U' R L R 
95. 5.31 L U' B L B R U' B' U 
96. 5.01 B' R L R L B' U B U' 
97. 5.52 R' U' R B L' B R B' 
98. 4.58 B' L' U' B R' U' L' B U' 
99. 4.75 U L' U B' R U L R 
100. 5.13 L B R' L R L B' R'


includes 5.16 avg50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-10
avg of 50: 5.16

Time List:
1. (2.93) B U' L B' L R L' R' 
2. 4.38 R' B' R L B U' R L' 
3. 4.64 R U' R L' U' B L R 
4. 5.34 L' U' B R B' L' U' B' U 
5. 5.30 R L' U L' R' L' B' R' 
6. 3.69 B U' R' B' R L' U' L' R' 
7. (3.36) R U L R B L' B L' 
8. 4.47 U R U L B' R B' L' B' 
9. 5.50 B L' R' B U' L' R' B 
10. 4.12 L' B R' B' U' R L' U' L' 
11. 4.27 B' L B' U L R U' B' L' 
12. 5.57 R B' R U' L' U' R' U L' 
13. 5.33 R' L' R B L' B' R' U' L 
14. 6.52 L R' L B R' L U L B' 
15. 4.18 R U R B R' U R' B' 
16. 4.29 U R U L' B L B' U 
17. 4.70 U R' B U B' U L' R B' 
18. 4.97 U B' R L' R' L' R L U 
19. 7.07 R' U B' R L' R' L R' U' 
20. 5.99 B' U R' L' R' B' U R' 
21. 5.15 B' L' U' L R' L U R U' 
22. 4.94 R B' U' B R L R U L' 
23. 5.02 U L U' R' B U L R 
24. 3.98 R' B' U L U B L R' L' R 
25. 4.42 L B' L' B' U B U B' U' 
26. 5.22 B L' R U L U' B' U L' 
27. 4.78 U' R B L' R' U' L B 
28. (2.25) B' R' L' U L' B' L B' L 
29. 3.93 U' B L U' L R' L' R' 
30. 6.31 B L R B U' L U R L 
31. 4.72 R U B R U' R U' B U 
32. 5.42 R U' B L' B U B L' 
33. 5.71 B R' B' R' U R' U' B 
34. 5.44 L B' R B U B' U' L' U 
35. 5.78 B' U' R L' R' B U' B U' 
36. 6.69 R B' U R L' R U' R' 
37. 6.89 L B' U R U' L' U B R' 
38. 4.64 U' L B L B U' L' U 
39. 5.67 R' B' U' B' L' U' R B' 
40. (9.35) L' B' L U' B' U R' L' R 
41. (9.00) B' L' U L R' L' U L' 
42. 5.58 L U' L R B' U R' L' U 
43. 5.52 R L' R L' B U' B U' 
44. 6.53 B U R U R B U R 
45. 4.15 B L' B' U B' U' R L' U' 
46. (7.91) U' R' L' R' U B L R 
47. 5.43 R L' U' L' B' R L' R' 
48. 5.70 L' U' L' B U' B U B' U' 
49. 4.24 R L U L R L' U' L' R' 
50. 4.90 R U B' L R' L B U R'


and 4.77 avg25


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-10
avg of 25: 4.77

Time List:
1. (2.93) B U' L B' L R L' R' 
2. 4.38 R' B' R L B U' R L' 
3. 4.64 R U' R L' U' B L R 
4. 5.34 L' U' B R B' L' U' B' U 
5. 5.30 R L' U L' R' L' B' R' 
6. 3.69 B U' R' B' R L' U' L' R' 
7. (3.36) R U L R B L' B L' 
8. 4.47 U R U L B' R B' L' B' 
9. 5.50 B L' R' B U' L' R' B 
10. 4.12 L' B R' B' U' R L' U' L' 
11. 4.27 B' L B' U L R U' B' L' 
12. 5.57 R B' R U' L' U' R' U L' 
13. 5.33 R' L' R B L' B' R' U' L 
14. (6.52) L R' L B R' L U L B' 
15. 4.18 R U R B R' U R' B' 
16. 4.29 U R U L' B L B' U 
17. 4.70 U R' B U B' U L' R B' 
18. 4.97 U B' R L' R' L' R L U 
19. (7.07) R' U B' R L' R' L R' U' 
20. 5.99 B' U R' L' R' B' U R' 
21. 5.15 B' L' U' L R' L U R U' 
22. 4.94 R B' U' B R L R U L' 
23. 5.02 U L U' R' B U L R 
24. 3.98 R' B' U L U B L R' L' R 
25. 4.42 L B' L' B' U B U B' U'


also a 4.51 avg12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-10
avg of 12: 4.51

Time List:
1. (6.88) L' B' U' B' R B U' B 
2. (2.93) B U' L B' L R L' R' 
3. 4.38 R' B' R L B U' R L' 
4. 4.64 R U' R L' U' B L R 
5. 5.34 L' U' B R B' L' U' B' U 
6. 5.30 R L' U L' R' L' B' R' 
7. 3.69 B U' R' B' R L' U' L' R' 
8. 3.36 R U L R B L' B L' 
9. 4.47 U R U L B' R B' L' B' 
10. 5.50 B L' R' B U' L' R' B 
11. 4.12 L' B R' B' U' R L' U' L' 
12. 4.27 B' L B' U L R U' B' L'


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 11, 2014)

GG said:


> Good to see you're still active



I never stopped, I just forgot to post here for a while.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 11, 2014)

16.06 L D' L B U2 L U' L D L' D' F2 R' D' L2 U R' D' L B L' U2 R2 U B'

pb by 3 seconds  PLL skip FTW


----------



## TomTom (Nov 11, 2014)

sub 30 mean of 100

finally sub 30  wasn't hoping to be this fast until end of the year


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-10
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 16.06
worst: 39.84

mean of 3
current: 24.66 (σ = 1.36)
best: 21.77 (σ = 6.31)

avg of 5
current: 25.08 (σ = 0.64)
best: 23.48 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 12
current: 26.74 (σ = 3.18)
best: 24.91 (σ = 3.08)

avg of 50
current: 26.63 (σ = 3.00)
best: 26.63 (σ = 3.00)

avg of 100
current: 28.33 (σ = 3.56)
best: 28.33 (σ = 3.56)

Average: 28.33 (σ = 3.56)
Mean: 28.36

Time List:
1. 27.89 B R L D B' L B2 F U' B L' U2 L' F' R2 B' D2 F L R' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 
2. 28.85 U D' B D' B R2 L' F U2 B D' B2 F' R' F2 L2 B L2 R U' F2 L D L2 R' 
3. 33.22 L R2 B2 D' B' U2 R2 L U' B' R B U F2 D2 U2 F' R B2 U' F D U2 L D' 
4. 30.73 D' B' L R' B2 F' L2 D2 B2 F D2 U' R' L U' D2 R2 L' D2 F B2 U' B U2 F 
5. 33.63 U2 R2 B' R' U L' F L' R' B' U' R L2 U L2 U2 F2 U R' D U' B' R2 U' F 
6. 27.94 B F' U B U' F2 U L' F U2 F2 D' F R F2 D' U L F' R2 F2 U2 R' B U 
7. 29.15 B2 U' F B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' L R' D2 F' D2 R' F2 R2 D F D B U L2 R B 
8. 37.49 R D U2 R F' D L' U' B2 R B L' U' R F2 D2 L' D' L B2 D' R' D' B U 
9. 36.28 R2 F L R U2 B U R L2 B2 R F L B2 L' B' U' R' L U' R' D2 F2 B R' 
10. 35.08 B2 F2 R' U' B' L2 U' F2 U R U2 D' R' D F' B' R2 F' B' R2 L' U' D' R B2 
11. 24.72 F2 U R' D2 R U2 F D B' L2 R' U2 D' F R2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' F' L2 U2 D L2 
12. 28.95 D L2 U' L2 U' L U2 F2 R F' D' U2 B U2 D L U' D2 L B D L' D' B' R2 
13. 29.11 U2 L' R2 F2 D2 B D' B' F U F' D2 R' F L' U F2 U B R' F' U' B' D' L' 
14. 33.38 R' D B' R F2 B2 R' D2 U R L2 B F' D R B2 U' F L' D' L' D' L U2 B2 
15. 26.02 U D R U2 B' F' L2 F B' D' R' L U' F2 L U' D2 R B F' U F B U B2 
16. 35.34 R' U2 B' U2 R' B U' R' L D' F D' R' B R' U2 D2 F' D F R' D2 U' B U 
17. 37.91 L' B2 F U' B2 R B F' D' U F' D' R D' U L' D R2 U2 D2 R' B2 L' D' B 
18. 28.52 D' U' B' R' U2 F D L R2 U R' U2 R' B U2 F2 U' L U2 D' B' D2 R2 D' F2 
19. 27.31 L U' B F2 D' U2 F2 L D' L' U2 R B D' R B D F' U R D2 B U2 B' F 
20. 28.64 D2 L' R2 D F' R2 D R2 D' F U' R L D L' F' D L' U' F' L2 B2 D U2 L 
21. 25.33 F2 L2 F U2 R' U' F' U B' F' R B F D' B F D' L' R D U2 B' F' R U 
22. 30.05 R D2 L' U' B' R' L' D U2 L' U2 D L2 B R2 F2 U2 D R D R' B' D B D2 
23. 33.91 U R B U B2 R2 U' L2 U F U2 F L' U' F' U2 F D2 B' U L2 B2 R U R' 
24. 36.65 U2 L2 R U2 D L2 F U D F2 R2 U' R' D2 B R' U2 B' R2 F2 B2 D' R B2 D2 
25. 29.06 U2 L R F2 D2 L2 U' R D2 B2 U2 D2 L' D' B2 D' R' D' B2 L2 D F' R F' U2 
26. 28.25 R2 F R2 B' D R2 F2 R' L' D2 F D2 R2 D B' D2 L' B R L2 B2 R' U2 L' F 
27. 26.40 R2 U2 B U D2 B' F' U' R2 U' F L' D B' R' B' U D' L' U L2 U' L2 U L' 
28. 31.12 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B D U F U2 B2 U' L2 R F2 B' R2 L2 U2 L' R' B' L' B F' 
29. 27.88 D L U' D2 L' D' B F' U2 R2 D L F2 B2 D U' L' U2 L2 F U2 R2 D U B' 
30. 35.43 D' B2 L F2 U2 D' L' R' U' B2 R F D F' B' L F R2 B L2 U' F' D R U' 
31. 22.38 F2 L B' F' R' L2 B2 D U2 R D' R' F2 L' R D2 U2 B2 L R' F U' D' L2 F 
32. 19.89 F' B2 U2 R' B2 R D2 R2 U D2 F2 R U' D2 F B2 L2 D U F L F' R F' U' 
33. 34.06 D2 L2 U F2 R B2 D L2 U D2 R L' U' B' F' L2 U2 B F2 U' R B2 U' F D2 
34. 31.36 D2 R L2 B2 F U' B2 R2 F2 L' D L' D U2 R' B D F B' U' F' U' R2 U' F' 
35. 28.98 R2 B2 R2 D2 B R' L' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L R' U B F U2 D B F2 U' L' 
36. 28.61 F2 B D' R' D' L' R2 F' B2 L B2 R' U D' B R' F2 U' R F2 U2 D L D2 L2 
37. 29.43 D2 F2 B' L D2 R' F' D R B2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 D B' L' F' R2 D2 U2 R' B 
38. 28.68 D' L' R U' L2 B2 F' R2 U' D2 L2 U2 R' B' R2 B' D L F2 U2 F' U D2 F R2 
39. 32.07 U' D R' L U2 D' L2 D U2 F R L' B D' F' U2 R B2 D' F B2 R2 D' F2 D' 
40. 24.95 D' L' D U' L B2 R' B2 D' B F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F' B R F' U2 D2 
41. 27.72 L2 F R2 F2 L2 R' D' B' R' U' F' L R D2 U2 B' L D' R B F' U2 B' D' F' 
42. 30.07 U' D' F2 B' R' F R F' D' U' F B L F' U2 F' B' D2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' F B' 
43. 31.67 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' U' R2 D2 B2 F D R B2 D' F D' F U R B U2 D' R2 U2 
44. 25.51 U L' U2 D2 F B U L' U2 B R2 F' R2 F' B2 U B D2 B2 F' D B2 L2 D2 B' 
45. 32.73 L' U2 B F D' R' B' F2 L' B' R2 D U B2 F R L' F' U B D' B' R2 B' U2 
46. 39.84 B' R2 D' B' D F2 U R F2 L R' U R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L2 F R L D' 
47. 21.87 D2 L' B U' R2 U B' R2 B2 L2 F B2 R2 L D2 R2 L' B' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 
48. 25.53 B L D2 U R' F' R2 B' R B2 D U' L R B2 D B' D2 R' D U R2 L2 F2 R' 
49. 35.84 R B' D' R L F2 L' B' U2 F' U L2 U' F U' L F U2 L2 R D B2 L2 D R2 
50. 30.58 D2 F2 B2 D' R2 L D' B' U F L2 B U B F' U' R' L2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 D' L2 
51. 21.56 F2 B2 U B' D2 F L B L' R' U2 B U2 L D F R2 L2 U' R B U2 B' F U' 
52. 24.75 B D2 L B' D' B' D' F L R' U R2 U2 F L F B' D' R L' B R' B' U F 
53. 25.74 B2 U2 R' L2 F' B2 L2 B2 L2 U L D2 R F2 B L' R2 B F' L D L D B2 F2 
54. 29.40 B F' R' F' B U2 L2 U' D B2 R' B2 U B' U' F B R B2 F R' U' R' D F' 
55. 22.40 R U2 B R2 D B L2 D B2 D U' F2 L2 R' F2 B2 D' F2 L2 F B' D' U' L' D2 
56. 32.94 L2 R2 F2 U' B L' U2 L' R' D2 B2 D L' U' R U L2 U R2 U L2 R2 F U' L 
57. 34.66 D2 R L' D' L F2 R' F' L' D2 L' F' U2 B2 U L2 F2 L' F' U2 L' B' L' U D' 
58. 25.01 L2 F2 L B2 R B2 U' D F' D L U' R2 B' L' R' B2 L B L' B' D2 R' L' U' 
59. 26.76 F B D R D B' U' D2 B' D2 L2 B R' D U F B' U L U' D R2 D F U 
60. 28.86 D F2 D R2 L' F B' L D2 U' B D' U2 L2 B L D2 R L F B2 D2 F' U' L2 
61. 28.74 B' F2 L2 B' F' U2 F2 R2 D' L B' R2 F' U F2 B' L R D2 B' D' B' D' R L 
62. 31.33 D' R L' D2 R U2 B' F U2 F D2 R D2 L R2 F2 L' U L2 R B' F L' B2 F2 
63. 23.05 U' R D' R' L' B' F R' B' L2 D2 R B' R U' R2 D' B R2 U B U' F L B 
64. 30.71 F' U L B2 L U2 R' F' D2 L' B2 R' F L R' D' L R F L' F B' U' F' U 
65. 22.80 B2 U2 R L D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 L B F' R2 F' R2 D U' B2 L2 D L' U2 B' U2 F 
66. 23.24 F D U2 R B' R F2 L' R2 B2 U R F U' R2 L2 U L D2 L' D' L2 R' B2 R 
67. 24.14 B U B F R2 B' L2 B' F U2 B F L' R' D U' B U' F B D' U R F2 R 
68. 25.08 D' B2 U2 R F2 U B D' U' B' U L' F2 R2 L' B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F' D' B2 F2 
69. 28.88 F R' F' D U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' R' U F D2 U' L' U2 F' B2 L2 B2 U B' F2 R 
70. 26.27 U2 B2 L2 F' B D' B' D2 L2 F' R' U2 R' B2 L' D2 F R F B2 D L U B2 L2 
71. 27.17 D' F U2 B2 U' D2 R' U2 B R2 L F' U2 L' F U B' D2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 
72. 25.50 U2 F D B L' F2 B2 D U R F2 B' U B' F' R2 B L B' D' F2 L2 R' B' D 
73. 32.71 R L' B R2 U2 F L' F' D R' U' B2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 L F' U' F B R U2 F2 
74. 26.52 U' L R2 F R2 L2 U2 F' B2 D' L2 R D2 L2 B' R2 U R' U' D B' U2 F' L2 F' 
75. 28.76 B2 R' F2 D F2 R F R' U' L2 U' D B' L2 B U2 B' U B R L' D2 F2 L F 
76. 29.11 B2 U2 B2 L R B' F' R L2 D' U L D B' D B' F D L' R D R2 D R2 L2 
77. 23.59 D' B2 L R2 F L R F2 B D2 R L D' B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R' U F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 
78. 27.15 B L R2 D2 B L2 U B2 D U R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' D' U2 L' B2 L U L U2 D 
79. 33.42 D' L R U2 L U F' R F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 B' U2 R' U2 F U' R2 U 
80. 24.95 D R' U' B2 L' B R2 F' U2 L2 F2 B U' R2 F2 B U2 D B U B2 R L2 U B' 
81. 16.06 L D' L B U2 L U' L D L' D' F2 R' D' L2 U R' D' L B L' U2 R2 U B' 
82. 28.54 U' L2 U F U L R' D L2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 L' F' B' R B' F U' F' L2 D' B' 
83. 20.70 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 D F' R2 D' L' B D L' F2 B' L B D2 L F L' D2 F' R2 
84. 25.11 F D' R2 L' F' B' U2 B' L D2 B U2 R2 U' R' F L2 R D' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R 
85. 29.63 B2 D B R' B' U2 D' R' U' R2 F R2 F' L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U D B U' B' D 
86. 20.14 F' D F R2 F' U2 B' D2 F' U D L2 B' L2 R' U' F2 R D' F2 B' L B U F 
87. 26.45 L' U R U2 F' U' D2 B' F2 U2 R F D' U2 F2 L2 D L D' U F' D L' F' R 
88. 24.61 U2 D' F' D' R' U2 L B' D L' D2 R' F R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' F R L' U' L' F2 
89. 29.49 L D2 B' R' F2 D2 R B L2 B' U F' D' F L' D2 F' L' D' F2 L' R B2 R2 U 
90. 26.68 B' U R B R2 B U F2 R' U' R F2 B' D2 L' U2 R2 L B F2 L' B2 U' B2 D2 
91. 22.67 R2 F L2 U B D L' U2 L2 F D' R F2 R D' R L B' R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B2 D' 
92. 24.74 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' B U2 D' L' D R B' F2 R' U2 D' B' D2 U R F2 B2 R2 B 
93. 30.32 D' B L U F2 B2 L' B' U L F' B' R2 U2 D' B' L' F2 L' U' R' L2 U B' F 
94. 24.75 L R' U2 F' R B2 L' R D2 R2 U2 B L D2 B L2 D L B2 L U D' R2 B' D2 
95. 33.11 B2 U' D L2 F' L2 F' D' R B R2 B' U' B2 D' U B2 L' D F' U D B U R 
96. 24.35 U F2 L' D U' F2 L' D B2 F' R L2 D R' B' F L B' L' B R' F D2 R2 D' 
97. 33.64 L2 U' L' B' R2 B' D' R2 F2 D' B R2 L2 U L F' D2 L2 U2 L B' R L' D L' 
98. 25.57 R L' F2 U' R' D' R2 D' R2 D U B' L' F' D' B2 R2 B' D' B2 L D' F' D' U' 
99. 23.10 F L' B R' L D' U L U D2 F R2 L B' D U' R' F U D' L U' F' R2 F' 
100. 25.32 U' D' F L R2 F2 D R2 D' R U L2 R2 U' R U' D R D2 U2 L' D2 L D2 R


----------



## TomTom (Nov 11, 2014)

12/12 sub 30 solves  im doing better than usual tonight



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-10
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 20.90
worst: 28.11

mean of 3
current: 26.84 (σ = 0.95)
best: 24.29 (σ = 2.94)

avg of 5
current: 26.32 (σ = 0.93)
best: 25.51 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 26.24 (σ = 1.08)
best: 26.24 (σ = 1.08)

Average: 26.24 (σ = 1.08)
Mean: 25.95

Time List:
1. 26.18 D B2 U' R D2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L' U R' D L' D B' L U2 R L' U B' 
2. 25.78 L' B2 F U' B L D2 F2 D L2 D' U' R L' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 U' L' F2 D' L2 R' 
3. 20.90 D R2 F2 L R B2 F2 R' U' B2 L R' B' F2 U' B2 D B F' R2 F U2 R D' L 
4. 27.34 U2 D' L U' F2 D2 B' R' U' B' D' L' U' F2 L D R' U2 R2 L U L2 R B F 
5. 28.11 B' R F R2 F D2 L F2 L2 U R' D F2 D2 B F U' B' F2 U L F2 R B2 R2 
6. 27.31 F' B' R' B R U' B' R' U D L' U F' D B2 R U R' F B2 D' R B' U2 R2 
7. 24.44 U2 R L' U' D F2 R L2 F' L2 U2 R2 L' U' B2 L2 R U B L2 U F D R2 L2 
8. 25.82 R' U D2 B2 L R F2 U2 D' B' U' F U D' R' B' F L F B2 L' F D' F' B 
9. 24.96 D' L' R2 D U' R2 B R B U' F' U' L' B' U2 B' F2 D' L' B' L R' U R2 B 
10. 25.75 R2 L2 D B' D F2 R' D2 F' D R2 U L R F U' L2 B D R B' U2 D' F2 D' 
11. 27.40 R L2 U2 D F' U R' D' U L' F L' F R' F2 B' U' B2 F' U2 R' F D2 B F' 
12. 27.39 U F2 U F2 R' L B2 D' R2 L D2 L U' F R' U L2 R' D' L' F U2 F2 R U2


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 11, 2014)

3x3 
9.32, (6.45), (6.90), 7.89, 8.69, 7.83, 8.77, 8.53, 7.54, 10.06, (12.13), 7.70, 9.35, 8.81, 8.22, 9.44, (7.36), 8.71, 8.24, 7.95, 9.09, 7.87, 8.57, (11.20), 8.39, 8.11, 8.30, 7.70, 8.37, 8.91, 9.73, 8.73, 7.84, 8.67, 8.46, 8.14, 8.91, 7.71, (12.67+), 10.42, 8.71, 8.39, 7.69, 7.87, 9.32, 8.20, 8.01, 9.71, 8.16, 9.37

best avg5: 7.54 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 8.29 (σ = 0.42)
best avg50: 8.55 (σ = 0.69)

I lost count of how many PLL skips are there, and my previous pb ao50 was not even sub 9. 
(ao12 was like 8.8x while ao5 was 7.7x)



Spoiler



Average of 50: 8.55
1. 9.32 L D2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 R B2 F' L' U' L' D2 R' B' R' D' L' 
2. (6.45) B2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' B' F2 L' U L D2 F2 U 
3. (6.90) B R2 U' B D' B2 R' F R F R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 
4. 7.89 F2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' B F D R2 F' L' R' F' 
5. 8.69 F' U2 L2 B D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F D' U' B L2 U L U' F' R' F' 
6. 7.83 F U2 B R2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 R' F' D U B R' U' 
7. 8.77 F2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 D' B' F2 U R2 B F' R' F 
8. 8.53 B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L D B' D' F' L R B' R U2 
9. 7.54 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 B D2 F L' F' L' U B D' R' D B2 
10. 10.06 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F' R D2 R' U' R B L U B 
11. (12.13) U' L2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 R U B' L2 U2 F' R F2 U F' 
12. 7.70 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 F' U' F' L' D' B2 R' B R B2 
13. 9.35 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 B' L' F' L' D2 B L R 
14. 8.81 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F D U2 L2 B' U F L' D L2 
15. 8.22 F' U2 L2 U L F D' F' R' B D' B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' 
16. 9.44 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L B' R' D' F L2 U B' R U 
17. (7.36) B2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 D' U' R' D' F U2 L2 F U 
18. 8.71 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D' R F2 D U F' R F' L U' 
19. 8.24 D' L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' B' R' B R D R F2 R U' 
20. 7.95 L2 B R L U D2 L2 B' D' F B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 
21. 9.09 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 D R2 U F D2 R D2 U' R F R2 B' 
22. 7.87 R2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D B2 U2 F U' F' R' D2 B' F 
23. 8.57 L D2 L B2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 R F2 D' F' D2 B F2 U F2 D U2 
24. (11.20) D2 R U2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 R F2 R F' D2 U R' B2 L U2 F D2 B2 
25. 8.39 D B D R2 L' D' R' U' F L' D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 
26. 8.11 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D L' U' F D2 U R D' F' L' U 
27. 8.30 R B2 R D2 R2 U2 R F2 R U2 L B L' U F2 U' R2 F2 R' D' R2 
28. 7.70 F U' D L2 U R' L B' D' B2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L' F2 D2 R 
29. 8.37 D2 L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U2 L D' L2 D2 B2 R U2 L' B 
30. 8.91 D L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B L D2 L2 B' D U2 R2 D R2 F' 
31. 9.73 D2 L U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' F' D B L' B2 F2 U F' D F' 
32. 8.73 U L2 U' R2 D F2 D R2 D F2 D' F R' D2 U2 B R2 D B' R' F' 
33. 7.84 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L2 B L' R' D2 L2 
34. 8.67 D2 L F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L' F D U F U2 L' R D U2 
35. 8.46 R2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 B F2 U F D' L2 D' R2 D2 R B F2 
36. 8.14 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 D F' R' B D U L' F U L' 
37. 8.91 L2 D' U L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' R B U' F' L' B' L' R2 D2 R2 
38. 7.71 F2 R' B D2 F U2 B' L' B2 R' L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 
39. (12.67+) B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B' D' L' B U' R2 D B' F R' 
40. 10.42 B2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 F U' F' U' R F D B' R' 
41. 8.71 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F' L F U' B2 U2 R F' 
42. 8.39 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B U' L2 B U L F' U' 
43. 7.69 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U F' L' R B L B U L B2 D 
44. 7.87 F R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L B' R' U2 R D' B2 U' B' F' 
45. 9.32 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 U' L B R F' L2 R' D R 
46. 8.20 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' D' F' R' B L F2 U B' R F' 
47. 8.01 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R B F D R' D L2 F' U B2 U 
48. 9.71 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 R2 B' U' R F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 
49. 8.16 F2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U F2 R' U R' B F L2 B2 R2 D' R 
50. 9.37 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 F' L' F2 D L2 B2 L D' U F'


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 11, 2014)

WHAT THE ****.

Average of 5: 6.95
1. 6.50 
UR3- DR3+ DL1+ UL4- U3- R5+ D4- L5+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R4- D3+ L4- ALL4- DR DL 

2. (9.00) 
UR4+ DR2- DL4- UL1+ U2+ R4- D3+ L2- ALL4- y2 U1+ R2+ D2- L6+ ALL6+ UL 

3. 6.98 
UR2- DR5- DL0+ UL3+ U2- R5- D3+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R2+ D0+ L3- ALL0+ DL 

4. 7.37 
UR6+ DR4+ DL6+ UL0+ U1- R2- D4+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R3- D0+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 

5. (6.47) 
UR5+ DR1+ DL5+ UL2+ U1- R1- D3- L5+ ALL1- y2 U2- R2+ D6+ L1+ ALL5- UL 

*Sub-7.* Christ.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 11, 2014)

Did enough 7x7 solves to roll my AO12 to 4:11.71 and my AO100 to 4:22.64. Both PBs. Also got a 4:00.63 MO3 and a 4:05.97 AO5 yesterday. 

Mostly did 6x6 today, and broke all my PBs except single. 2:56.46 MO3, 2:58.75 AO5, 3:02.96 AO12, and 3:18.31 AO100. 

Got a variety of 6x6 almost PB failsingles. My PB is 2:47.29, and I got a 2:47.90 single, which is my second best ever. Also had a 2:50 solve where I was on LL before 2:35, and a solve with 1:03 centers that wasn't even sub 3.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 11, 2014)

Sub 1 minute 4x4 Solve: 57.21s
Sub 2 minute 5x5 Solve: 1m59.10s


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Some 7x7
Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-11-11 17:03

Default session

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 4:34.337
Worst Time: DNF
Session Avg: 4:47.549
Session Mean: 4:44.246
Individual Times: 
4:49.471, (4:34.337), 4:54.257, 4:38.921, (DNF)

http://www.chaotimer.com


----------



## Sadiq (Nov 11, 2014)

Well I'm not as good as you guys, I get 23 sec average and a couple days ago got my record of 13.884 sec. I got a PLL skip so I was happy. But I want to get under 20 sec average


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 11, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> WHAT THE ****.
> 
> Average of 5: 6.95
> 1. 6.50
> ...


congrats


----------



## mafergut (Nov 11, 2014)

It was almost two months ago but just to have the post to link to from my signature, here is my all time PB single 3x3 (with a PLL skip):

1. 12.49 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R' B F2 R F R' F D2 

I've tried to reconstruct the solve several times but it was long ago and I cannot find the exact solve. The only thing I remember is that I got a PLL skip without any AUF after OLL and I'm sure I either did cross on white or yellow.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 11, 2014)

More recent, back from 1st of Nov, my other 3x3 PBs Ao12, Ao50 & Ao100.

Ao12 is in boldface in the spoiler below.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-1
solves/total: 104/106

single
best: 18.19
worst: 33.82

mean of 3
current: 22.44 (s = 2.13)
best: 21.00 (s = 2.19)

avg of 5
current: 23.15 (s = 0.92)
best: 21.80 (s = 0.63)

avg of 12
current: 23.55 (s = 1.12)
* best: 22.33 (s = 1.33)*

avg of 50
current: 23.94 (s = 2.13)
* best: 23.21 (s = 1.95)*

avg of 100
current: 23.78 (s = 2.18)
* best: 23.73 (s = 2.23)*

Average: 23.76 (s = 2.12)
Mean: 23.73

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 20.93 L F2 R F U B R D' R2 L' U R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 
2. 24.55 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' D L U2 B2 U F' U2 R U2 
3. 25.65 U2 R U2 L' R U2 B2 F2 L2 F' U' R B2 D L' D2 B L F U 
4. 24.64 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' B U B2 L' B D2 F' D' L 
5. 25.92 B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B L' R2 F' U2 R' B R' D 
6. 19.54 D2 B2 R2 F U2 B L2 B' R2 B2 L F L B R D F' D2 B2 U B' 
7. 33.82 F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' R B2 R' U B' D2 R B2 D2 F 
8. 20.14 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B' R U2 R2 U' B' D B' F2 U' B 
9. 23.83 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 L U R F' U' B2 D' B R F U' 
10. DNF(27.05) D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 L2 F2 L U L2 B' D B' L' B R2 U F' 
11. 24.63 R U2 L2 B D' F2 B2 L' B R L' U2 R L2 D2 L U2 L B2 D2 
12. 27.66 L2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B L2 B D2 R' U F U2 L' B2 U' F2 D2 U2 
*13. 24.28 R F2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 L' U F U2 R' B2 D F' L' R2 F 
14. 21.66 F' B' U L2 U2 B2 U' L' U' R2 F2 R L B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 
15. 23.32 R' F2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 L U2 B' U' R' B2 R D U2 R2 B R2 
16. 20.68 F' R2 B L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' U' L' B2 L' R U R2 B' L2 R' 
17. 18.99 B2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F' L D R2 F' U' L' F2 U2 B' F 
18. 23.92 R D' L' U B D' L U B2 U F D2 F U2 R2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 
19. 26.50 F' B' D F' L' F' B' U R' B R2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 
20. 23.34 R2 F L2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B F U B R2 D' L' R' F' D' B2 D2 
21. 22.10 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L' B F2 L' D R' F U' R' B2 L2 
22. 20.36 U' L2 D U2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 L R B D' U2 B2 
23. 21.75 F2 R2 D U F2 D B2 L2 F2 D F L' D L F2 U' R B' L' U2 
24. 21.90 F' L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B U2 L' B F2 U F' D2 L' B2 R D2 U 
*25. 26.59 R' F2 L U' F D F' L2 B' U' R2 L2 D R2 U2 D' L2 D F2 D' 
26. 22.36 L' F' L' F2 B D' L' U2 R B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 F' L2 F U2 
27. 25.85 U2 R' L B D' B2 D2 F U' R U2 D2 R2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 
28. 22.00 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B F' L' D' U L2 U2 F' L' U L2 B 
29. 21.10 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D L B F D' R U B' R2 D L' 
30. 22.31 F2 B L U2 F2 U' B2 R U2 L F2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 
31. 27.53 B2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' B' U' L2 D' R2 B U2 
32. 19.15 B2 R2 L2 B' R D' F2 D' R' D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 B2 
33. 22.94 F' U R' B R F2 B L' D R' L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 D 
34. 26.28 U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' U' L2 U R2 B2 R' D L' R 
35. 25.80 D R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L' D2 F D U F R' F L' U2 
36. 20.78 B' U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B L2 D2 L2 F' L D F D B' D' B D' B2 D2 
37. 24.78 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' U' B2 F' L R2 F R D2 F' L2 F U' 
38. 22.87 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F L' D2 B F' D L2 
39. 20.83 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 F R B2 L2 D F L' B U2 F2 
40. 24.37 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B R B2 F2 U F2 U F D F 
41. 23.61 B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U L' F U L' D F2 L2 F D2 F 
42. 23.85 D' B2 D F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' L2 B D2 L2 D' L' R' F' 
43. 19.42 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 R' F D2 R U F2 L' D2 U' 
44. 25.99 F' D' F' L2 B U R' D F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 
45. 20.69 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 D B' D2 U' F' R' U2 B' F' U2 
46. 21.63 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 R U2 L' F2 D2 U L2 U' R F D' F2 R' F2 
47. 27.09 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' L2 U' R' B U2 F L2 D' L2 R2 B' R' D' 
48. 23.50 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R U' F' U2 F' U' B2 D' L' R D' 
49. 22.77 L U2 L U2 B2 L B2 U2 R' B2 D' F U' L2 D L' B2 L2 D2 F' 
50. 25.80 R F2 R B2 L' R' D2 F2 R2 F L' U' B' R D2 F D R' 
51. 25.98 L2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' R' B' D' U L' B D2 U' F' 
52. 24.49 U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 L' R D2 U2 R2 B' U' B' F2 R2 F' D R' 
53. 25.62 D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B D' F2 D' U2 L' R' F D' F' 
54. 25.63 B2 D L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L U' B' F R D' U2 B2 L2 R' 
55. 21.19 B U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B U2 F' R' U2 B' L F L' R' D L U' 
56. 26.81 B R' D2 B2 L' D F R' U' F U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 
57. 19.02 R2 B L' U F2 B2 U' L U F' L2 D L2 B2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 
58. 24.51 L2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 B R2 F R2 D R F L' F U2 R D2 F D F 
59. 21.41 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 L F L' U R2 B' D B D2 R' 
60. 24.06 R L2 F' L' D R U F B L F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D F2 L2 
61. 23.06 R' U F' U' D2 L U' D' F2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
62. 21.85 R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' B' U' R B' L D2 B 
63. 22.28 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 L F2 U B R F L2 B L U' F' 
64. 21.30 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 U L2 R2 F2 R B R' F' L' U' L' R2 B2 D' 
65. 25.45 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U' B2 R B2 L2 D L F' R2 
66. 26.03 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B' D2 R' D' R2 U' R2 F' U L2 
67. 26.39 L F2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' L2 B' F R F L B2 L F' 
68. 28.00 F2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R' B U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 
69. 28.30 F' R2 L' B R2 F2 U R B' R2 U R2 L2 B2 U D2 L2 D' F2 B2 
70. 25.39 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B U L' F2 U2 R' B D L' F2 
71. 22.45 F B2 R F U L' U' D' L F' D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U' 
72. 24.83 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B R U2 R2 D R U' B' D F' 
73. 26.16 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D B' L D2 L2 F' D L D B2 D' 
74. 25.38 R' L2 B' D R' D F2 D L' F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 B L2 
75. 18.19 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' R' U R2 F L' D L2 U' F2 U2 F 
76. 21.79 U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F U B2 R U' R2 U L2 F' L R' 
77. 26.34 B2 R B2 L2 R' D2 L F2 L2 F2 U' B' U2 L D L2 U2 F R B 
78. 19.40 D R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B L2 B' L2 D R' D' B2 U' 
79. 26.20 R L' B' R2 D' L2 F' B D L U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 B2 
80. 21.60 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 F' R F' L R F D' F 
81. 29.74 U D' R' D2 F' U F B' L' B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 
82. 24.37 L2 D F2 B' R D2 L B D' L' F2 B2 R D2 F2 R F2 L' 
83. 26.63 B D' F U' B U' B2 L F' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U 
84. 22.29 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B' U L' F D B' D' L D' R2 
85. 24.41 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B R U' F R2 U2 R2 U L' D' 
86. 21.52 R2 U R2 B R' B D R2 D R2 D2 R L B2 R F2 L D2 F2 D2 
87. 18.88 B2 U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F L' D R2 F' L' R2 D' R F 
88. 24.56 L' U2 L F2 L' U' L F L' B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F' 
89. DNF(38.04) L' R' F2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U' R2 D' B' D2 L F2 D' B F' 
90. 26.98 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L' B R2 U F2 R' B D2 B F R2 
91. 23.69 F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F' R D' R U2 L2 R U' B L F' 
92. 21.31 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D U B2 R F' R' F2 L U' F' R2 B2 
93. 26.93 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D R B' F2 R2 D U' F L2 R F' 
94. 23.06 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U R B2 F2 D2 L' B U R' B' R 
95. 23.20 D2 F U' F' L U' R' F' D2 L' U' F2 R2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 
96. 28.74 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L F2 U' F D L U F' D R 
97. 23.66 F D B' R' F' U' D2 L U' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B R2 B U2 
98. 22.31 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L2 B L F' L U' F L' R2 F 
99. 24.85 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' B' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F' U L' U2 
100. 22.80 U' F' U' F D' R' L U D B D' F2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' 
101. 23.48 U R L' B' R B D2 L' B' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 
102. 22.11 U2 L D L' U' L2 U F' R' L2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 D 
103. 25.81 F U B' L' F2 R' U F U' R' U2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 
104. 19.98 U2 L F2 U' B' D' B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' 
105. 23.49 L F R L F U L D' F L U2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' 
106. 23.84 U R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D L' B F R' B D L2 D' L' U


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 11, 2014)

mafergut said:


> It was almost two months ago but just to have the post to link to from my signature, here is my all time PB single 3x3 (with a PLL skip):
> 
> 1. 12.49 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R' B F2 R F R' F D2
> 
> I've tried to reconstruct the solve several times but it was long ago and I cannot find the exact solve. The only thing I remember is that I got a PLL skip without any AUF after OLL and I'm sure I either did cross on white or yellow.



Maybe you did:
D' B' U2 L2 R2 U2 R U2 L U L' U' R' U R U' F U F' U' R' U R B U B' U2 F' U F U R U R2 F R F2 U B U' F U B' U2


----------



## mafergut (Nov 11, 2014)

hehehe, I'm sure I did NOT do that. Where did you get that solve from? My F2L is way less sophisticated than that and, as I said, there was no AUF after OLL but thanks, it was a very beautiful solve for that scramble.

Maybe I mis-scrambled, after all


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it's PB

Session average: 4:36.83
1. 4:29.36 
2. 4:45.98 
3. (4:49.45) 
4. 4:35.15 
5. (4:22.83)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I think it's PB
> 
> Session average: 4:36.83
> 1. 4:29.36
> ...


:tu


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I think it's PB
> 
> Session average: 4:36.83
> 1. 4:29.36
> ...



wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> wat



7x7?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 7x7?



Yeah I know, it's just that I didn't know you were this fast


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Yeah I know, it's just that I didn't know you were this fast



Haha ok


----------



## Username (Nov 11, 2014)

40.13 ao5
42.09 ao12

4x4


----------



## imvelox (Nov 11, 2014)

4:47.54 8x8 single

Last 8x8 solve was months ago


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 11, 2014)

definitely PB

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-11
avg of 12: 4.83

Time List:
1. 4.35 R' L' U' B L' R' L' R 
2. (6.90) L B U' B L' B' U' B' L' 
3. 5.81 L' B L' B L' R B' L' R' 
4. 3.55 L R' U R' L' U' B' L' 
5. 4.52 B L' B L' R U R U' 
6. 5.92 L' U B U' L' B U' L' 
7. 4.98 R L' R' L R B' L B' R' 
8. 4.00 U B L R L R' U L B 
9. 5.15 L B' R L' R B' R B' L' 
10. (3.48) U B' L' B' L' U' B' R L' 
11. 6.27 U B U L' B' L' B R' U' 
12. 3.78 B' U' R B L' B U L U'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 11, 2014)

7x7:
3:13.239 mo3!
3:13.643 avg5!
3:17.762 avg12!

Edit: 3:03.436 single, I can smell sub-3!


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 11, 2014)

8.16 ao100, 8.02 ao50 7.60 ao12. Pretty decent. Did >300 solves today. Also got a 5.79 with Sune->J perm instead of Niklas :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 11, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Edit: 3:03.436 single, I can smell sub-3!



But you have an official sub-3?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2014)

Got a master pyramorphix today and managed to solve it without looking anything up thanks to my Fisher cube practice. It's a nice puzzle but takes a lot of getting used to. Took me ages to solve but I expect people can get some decent times with it.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 12, 2014)

3:47.30 7x7 single on cam woohoo pb


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> But you have an official sub-3?



But I don't have an unofficial sub-3! I bet my unofficial PB by 16 seconds with the 2:54, now I want another one!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> But I don't have an unofficial sub-3! I bet my unofficial PB by 16 seconds with the 2:54, now I want another one!



Wat really?!


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 12, 2014)

Average of 12: 7.59
1. 6.39 
UR5- DR4+ DL1- UL2+ U4- R0+ D1- L3+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R1- D1- L3+ ALL4- DL UL 

2. 7.29 
UR6+ DR3- DL3+ UL5+ U5+ R0+ D1+ L3- ALL2- y2 U2- R3- D5+ L4- ALL0+ DR DL 

3. 8.32 
UR1+ DR2- DL2- UL3- U4+ R1- D3- L3+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R6+ D3+ L2+ ALL1- UR DR DL 

4. (10.19) 
UR5+ DR3+ DL2+ UL3+ U1+ R6+ D2- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R5+ D5- L0+ ALL5+ UL 

5. 9.49 
UR4+ DR1+ DL5- UL5- U1- R5- D3- L2- ALL2+ y2 U2- R6+ D0+ L2- ALL1+ UL 

6. 8.14 
UR6+ DR2+ DL3+ UL2- U3+ R5+ D5+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R2- D0+ L2- ALL2+ DR DL 

7. (5.67) 
UR3- DR2+ DL4+ UL1- U4+ R1+ D0+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U5- R3- D1- L5- ALL1+ UL 

8. 7.52 
UR0+ DR2- DL2+ UL1- U4- R4- D3- L2- ALL2- y2 U2+ R1+ D6+ L5+ ALL2+ 

9. 7.69 
UR1- DR6+ DL0+ UL4- U6+ R4+ D3+ L4- ALL3- y2 U6+ R4+ D0+ L1+ ALL1- 

10. 6.56 
UR0+ DR1- DL1- UL5+ U6+ R2- D4- L2+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R4- D0+ L1- ALL1+ UR 

11. 8.47 
UR2- DR2+ DL3+ UL3+ U3+ R3- D2- L0+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R0+ D3+ L1- ALL6+ DL 

12. 6.03 
UR4+ DR6+ DL5+ UL2+ U2- R3+ D5- L1- ALL3- y2 U3- R1+ D6+ L1- ALL3- UR DR DL 

Damn I'm good.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 12, 2014)

wtf

Average of 5: 9.18
1. 8.22 F' B2 D F B2 U' D2 R' L B R D2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 
2. 8.10 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R' B R' D U F' L' D R F 
3. (14.53) U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' U F D' B' F2 D F2 U2 R 
4. (8.04) F2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R B' D' U' R' F' D F' U' 
5. 11.22 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 F' L' D L2 B2 D' U2 F'

3rd best avg5


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 12, 2014)

Had a frustrating day with 6x6. Did get a 2:44 PB single, and rolled my PB AO100 to 3:15 iirc, but still an annoying day.

Had a good few minutes with 3x3. Got a low 13 AO12, which is second best ever. I had 25-30 solves where I was suddenly really in the zone, then it went away.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 12, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I have no idea why i decided to do some 2x2
> 
> *1.51 avg12* [1.29 avg5]
> 1.76, 1.32, 1.39, (2.45), [1.14, 1.75, (0.65), 1.21, 1.29], 1.55, 2.16, 1.55
> ...



Nice! Ties my avg5 xD 

Cant believe my avg12 is still 1.56... I feel like it should be better because I got that in like march or something


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah the fangcun is gonna be my main. The time isnt up to standard because my recognition on the dull color scheme is bad
Average of 50: 14.36


Spoiler



1. (11.72) F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 U R D B L R2 U' F' U2 L R2 
2. (11.73) L2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B' D' L B' D' L' F2 R' F2 D' 
3. 15.94 D R' B R2 B2 R2 D2 R D F R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 B' 
4. 12.14 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' L U' L2 F' L2 R' D R' U2 L' 
5. 13.33 B' F' L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L D2 L B' D' R2 U' F' U F' 
6. 14.94 R2 D2 L' B' D' F' L F R L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 D' 
7. 14.14 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B L2 D' F D' F R' D2 B' 
8. 12.60 F' R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F' U2 B2 D2 U B F2 L' R' B2 F' U R B' 
9. 12.55 R' D' R D' F' B' U' R L F' R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 
10. 16.22 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' U' F' U2 R U2 R2 D2 U' 
11. (17.27) F2 L' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L R B2 F' L R' U' F' L R2 U F2 U2 
12. 13.63 L2 B R2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 U F' L' D2 B' F L' D' L' D' 
13. 14.54 U L2 U' B2 D B2 U L2 U F2 D R' D' B R F R F L' R' D' 
14. 12.50 D L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L D2 F L' D' L2 B2 R2 B 
15. 16.01 U' D2 R L2 B U' F2 L F R' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D2 
16. 13.75 D R D2 R U' L' B U2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R 
17. 14.46 F2 L' U L B R2 L' B L U F2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 D' B2 
18. 15.98 L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F D' U2 B L R2 F' D B' 
19. 13.39 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F D' L2 U2 F2 U2 
20. 15.13 R2 D' R2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 D' R' F' L2 D L' D 
21. 12.14 R2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B F2 U2 B2 U2 L D R' B F' U L2 D2 U2 F 
22. 17.19 U' L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D L' D2 U2 B L B2 F D B U 
23. 12.98 B L2 F' D2 F U2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D L B' R2 B' D U F2 D F2 
24. 15.05 D' R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 R2 F' R U2 F2 D2 L2 B' R D F' 
25. 14.96 L2 B2 D2 B R2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' U' R D' F U L' D2 B2 R' D2 
26. 14.63 D' F2 B U' B' L D' R' U2 D' B' U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 
27. 16.04 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 F R' D' B' D2 R2 F' U' B F 
28. (17.82) F U2 D' R F' R' D B2 R' L D F U2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' B' D2 R2 
29. 13.29 D' B2 U L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B' L U B F U' L2 R U' 
30. 13.29 R' D R' B' R U F' R2 F U' R' U2 R B2 L F2 U2 D2 L' B2 L 
31. (11.73) F2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 D' L' D' U B D B2 R F' 
32. 14.21 R2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 D B' U' B2 R' U2 F L R' B 
33. 17.16 U L F2 L2 D B U' L D F U D' R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 
34. 12.76 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L U F2 R2 U' B' U R B F R2 
35. 14.06 D' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 U' B' L2 U2 R U' F R2 F2 R' D2 R2 
36. (17.51) D R L' D2 L2 D' B D R2 F' D' B2 U D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 
37. 14.81 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U F R2 D F U F R D2 U2 F 
38. 15.16 F2 R2 B' U' R' F L' B' U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 L 
39. 13.98 R2 D' B2 D2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' D' L2 F L' B L U 
40. 13.38 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 B' R U B2 D F2 R2 F' D2 F 
41. 13.85 F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' U2 B' D R U' F U2 L U B' R 
42. 13.42 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 B L2 F2 D B2 U F D B F2 L' B F 
43. 14.44 U' L' F' B2 L' F' R2 F' D' B R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 B D2 
44. 15.77 D B U' D L B2 L2 D' F' B2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D 
45. 14.21 U B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R B' D2 R' D F2 U R D2 
46. 14.41 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B' D' R' F L F' D' B U2 B' 
47. 15.34 F2 B' R U' D' L U' F2 B' U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 
48. 12.21 D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 U' F D' R' U2 B L D' F' U B' F' 
49. 14.74 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B D B' F2 D U2 L D B F U2 
50. 17.05 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F L' F D L2 F' R' B U L


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Wat really?!



Yep! LOL, I thought my scream summed it up! But yeah, hopefully I can get sub-3 single soon.


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 12, 2014)

5X5 Single PB

1:58.88 First Sub-2!


----------



## imvelox (Nov 12, 2014)

wat

(6.90), 7.80, 7.01, 7.86, (10.46) => 7.56 avg5

clock


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 12, 2014)

16.86 OH avg of 12!


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 12, 2014)

1:06.45 5x5 single PB


----------



## GG (Nov 12, 2014)

14.32, 14.34, 14.31, 14.71, 14.17 

not fast but that consistency xD


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 13, 2014)

10. 7.71 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F L' D2 R2 F2 R2 F L' F 

y2
L F2 D' R'
U' R' U R y L U L'
U' L' U2 L U' y L U L'
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

47 moves/6.09 TPS


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Well I got a mini Weilong for OH and finally beat some records a few weeks later.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-12
avg of 5: 32.625

Time List:
1. 36.044 B F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B R' F' R' F' L D F' U F U2 
2. 29.908 U2 L' U' L' B2 R' U2 R' L2 D' L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B 
3. 31.924 D2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 U' R D' B2 U F' D' U' L R 
4. (41.655) L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U B' R D F' R U R' D2 L' 
5. (24.300) U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 R2 D2 R B R U B2 D

Ooooh and a 36.65 second ao12.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 13, 2014)

This week I got my first average of 5 and 12 under 30 seconds. I know it's not close to most of the people on here, but awesome for me!


----------



## ottozing (Nov 13, 2014)

I guess I don't suck at pyra now

stats: (hide)
number of times: 103/104
best time: 2.777
worst time: 9.941

current avg5: 4.176 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 3.458 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 4.296 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 3.695 (σ = 0.35)

current avg50: 4.567 (σ = 0.85)
best avg50: 4.081 (σ = 0.62)

current avg100: 4.319 (σ = 0.76)
best avg100: 4.291 (σ = 0.72)

session avg: 4.310 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 4.403


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I guess I don't suck at pyra now
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 103/104
> ...



stop


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 13, 2014)

Switched purple and pink for blue and red on my 2x2.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Broke all my PBs for 3x3 (old/new):

Single: 10.19/10.06

Avg of 5: 13.10/12.72

Avg of 12: 13.41/13.21


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 13, 2014)

14.54 3x3 AO100. First 3x3 PB in over a month. Also 56.88 4x4 AO100. And a crapload of 6x6. 2:43.45 single, 2:54.48 MO3, *2:57.92 AO5, 2:57.34 AO12*, and 3:11.04 AO100.

My PB AO12 is faster than my PB AO5. That is bizarre. It makes perfect sense; my really good solves were spaced out enough that they were never counting in AO5s, but I'm still surprised that happened.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 14.54 3x3 AO100. First 3x3 PB in over a month. Also 56.88 4x4 AO100. And a crapload of 6x6. 2:43.45 single, 2:54.48 MO3, *2:57.92 AO5, 2:57.34 AO12*, and 3:11.04 AO100.
> 
> My PB AO12 is faster than my PB AO5. That is bizarre. It makes perfect sense; my really good solves were spaced out enough that they were never counting in AO5s, but I'm still surprised that happened.



Damn, good job!
I remember when I was faster than you for most cubic puzzles, haha, now unless you don't have a sub 4.3 ao100 on 2x2 (well within your capabilities I'm sure) you'll be faster than me at all of them


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 13, 2014)

OH PB single 17.04 

17.04: L2 U' F' B L' B' D2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 13, 2014)

2x2 PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-13
solves/total: 116/117

single
best: 1.55
worst: 11.80

mean of 3
current: 4.90 (σ = 1.13)
best: 1.79 (σ = 0.30) *PB*

avg of 5
current: 4.41 (σ = 0.52)
best: 2.28 (σ = 0.68) *PB*

avg of 12
current: 3.98 (σ = 0.75)
best: 2.84 (σ = 0.96) *PB. Didn't expect sub-3. I actually gasped.*

avg of 50
current: 4.09 (σ = 0.90)
best: 3.66 (σ = 0.91) *PB*

avg of 100
current: 3.90 (σ = 0.91)
best: 3.83 (σ = 0.91) *PB. (First ao100)*



Spoiler: ao5 (mo3 in bold)



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-13
avg of 5: 2.28

Time List:
1. (3.75) U' R2 U2 R' U R' F R' F' R' 
2. 3.03 F2 U2 F' U R2 U R2 U R' 
*3. 2.12 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F' 
4. (1.55) U2 F U' F' U' R U F2 R2 
5. 1.70 F U F2 R U F2 R F2 U'*





Spoiler: ao50 (ao12 in bold)



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-13
avg of 50: 3.66

Time List:
1. 2.74 F U' F' R F2 R U' R U 
*2. 1.73 U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
3. 2.09 U F' U R F2 R2 U F' R2 
4. 4.14 U' F U R' F R' U2 R' F' 
5. (5.63) R' F2 U R' F R' U' R2 U 
6. 2.98 R' U2 R F U2 F R U' F 
7. 2.62 F' R U R' U2 R2 U' R U 
8. 4.28 U R' F2 U R F2 U' F U 
9. 3.75 U' R2 U2 R' U R' F R' F' R' 
10. 3.03 F2 U2 F' U R2 U R2 U R' 
11. 2.12 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F' 
12. (1.55) U2 F U' F' U' R U F2 R2 
13. (1.70) F U F2 R U F2 R F2 U'* 
14. (5.68) U2 F' R' F R2 F U2 R2 U' 
15. 4.58 U' R2 U' F' U R U2 R' U' 
16. 4.40 F' U2 R2 F2 U' R U' F2 R U' 
17. 2.42 F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
18. 3.96 U' F R' U F' U F R U 
19. 3.04 R' F R' F' R F R2 F' U2 
20. 3.52 F U' R2 F' R2 F U' R2 F2 
21. 4.70 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 R' U2 
22. 2.89 F' U F' R2 F R2 U' F' U2 
23. 4.02 F2 U' F' U R2 F2 U R' U' 
24. 4.65 U F U2 F U F' U2 R' U2 
25. 4.23 R2 F U R' F U R2 F' U' 
26. 4.90 U2 R' F U' F U2 F2 R2 U2 
27. 4.57 U2 F U2 F R2 U R F2 R U2 
28. 4.59 U F' R F U' F2 R F' U2 
29. 4.64 U2 F R F2 U' F U2 R2 F' U' 
30. 2.90 U' F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R2 U2 
31. (11.80) U' R' F R' U F2 U2 F' U' 
32. 3.49 R2 F U2 F2 U' F R2 F U2 
33. 2.38 U' F2 U' F R' U' R F R U' 
34. 4.94 R' U R2 U R' F R F R2 U' 
35. 5.05 R F' R' U F' R F' U' R' 
36. 3.13 R2 F U R U2 F' U F' U' 
37. 4.30 R F U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 F' 
38. 2.56 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' R F' 
39. 3.30 F' U R2 F2 U F U' R' U' 
40. 3.71 R U2 R' F U' R2 F R U2 
41. 3.26 R' U' R U' R' U F2 U' F2 
42. 4.95 U' F' R2 F' U F2 R U' R' 
43. 2.91 U2 F' U F' R F' R U2 F2 
44. 3.30 U' R U' F R2 U2 F U F' 
45. 3.70 R U' F U R' F2 U2 F' U 
46. 3.35 U F' R2 F U' F R' F R2 
47. 4.88+ U' F R F2 U' F2 U R2 U 
48. 4.42 U' F' U F U2 R' F' R U 
49. 3.87 R U R2 U' R F' U R2 U 
50. (1.71) U R2 U' R2 F R' F' U' R' U2





Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-13
avg of 100: 3.83

Time List:
1. 2.85 F2 U2 R U R F' U R' U' 
2. 4.05 U2 F U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U' 
3. 3.07 R2 F R' F2 U F2 U2 R U' 
4. 3.60 F' U2 R U' F' R U F2 U2 
5. 3.25 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U' F R' U' 
6. 3.29 R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' F2 R 
7. 3.60 R F2 R' U R2 F U' F' U 
8. (5.95) R2 F2 U F U2 F R2 U' R' 
9. 2.74 F U' F' R F2 R U' R U 
10. (1.73) U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
11. 2.09 U F' U R F2 R2 U F' R2 
12. 4.14 U' F U R' F R' U2 R' F' 
13. 5.63 R' F2 U R' F R' U' R2 U 
14. 2.98 R' U2 R F U2 F R U' F 
15. 2.62 F' R U R' U2 R2 U' R U 
16. 4.28 U R' F2 U R F2 U' F U 
17. 3.75 U' R2 U2 R' U R' F R' F' R' 
18. 3.03 F2 U2 F' U R2 U R2 U R' 
19. 2.12 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F' 
20. (1.55) U2 F U' F' U' R U F2 R2 
21. (1.70) F U F2 R U F2 R F2 U' 
22. 5.68 U2 F' R' F R2 F U2 R2 U' 
23. 4.58 U' R2 U' F' U R U2 R' U' 
24. 4.40 F' U2 R2 F2 U' R U' F2 R U' 
25. 2.42 F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
26. 3.96 U' F R' U F' U F R U 
27. 3.04 R' F R' F' R F R2 F' U2 
28. 3.52 F U' R2 F' R2 F U' R2 F2 
29. 4.70 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 R' U2 
30. 2.89 F' U F' R2 F R2 U' F' U2 
31. 4.02 F2 U' F' U R2 F2 U R' U' 
32. 4.65 U F U2 F U F' U2 R' U2 
33. 4.23 R2 F U R' F U R2 F' U' 
34. 4.90 U2 R' F U' F U2 F2 R2 U2 
35. 4.57 U2 F U2 F R2 U R F2 R U2 
36. 4.59 U F' R F U' F2 R F' U2 
37. 4.64 U2 F R F2 U' F U2 R2 F' U' 
38. 2.90 U' F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R2 U2 
39. (11.80) U' R' F R' U F2 U2 F' U' 
40. 3.49 R2 F U2 F2 U' F R2 F U2 
41. 2.38 U' F2 U' F R' U' R F R U' 
42. 4.94 R' U R2 U R' F R F R2 U' 
43. 5.05 R F' R' U F' R F' U' R' 
44. 3.13 R2 F U R U2 F' U F' U' 
45. 4.30 R F U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 F' 
46. 2.56 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' R F' 
47. 3.30 F' U R2 F2 U F U' R' U' 
48. 3.71 R U2 R' F U' R2 F R U2 
49. 3.26 R' U' R U' R' U F2 U' F2 
50. 4.95 U' F' R2 F' U F2 R U' R' 
51. 2.91 U2 F' U F' R F' R U2 F2 
52. 3.30 U' R U' F R2 U2 F U F' 
53. 3.70 R U' F U R' F2 U2 F' U 
54. 3.35 U F' R2 F U' F R' F R2 
55. 4.88+ U' F R F2 U' F2 U R2 U 
56. 4.42 U' F' U F U2 R' F' R U 
57. 3.87 R U R2 U' R F' U R2 U 
58. (1.71) U R2 U' R2 F R' F' U' R' U2 
59. 4.43 F2 R' F U' R' U' R2 F U2 
60. (1.65) F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 
61. 4.06 R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 
62. 3.49 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' F U' 
63. 3.21 F2 U2 R2 U' F R' U' R' U' 
64. (6.56) F' R' U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 F' 
65. 3.76 R2 F U' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' 
66. 3.60 U R U' F2 U R U' F2 R2 
67. 4.86 F' R U F' R U' R F' R2 U' 
68. 5.23 R2 F' U R U' F' U2 R2 U' 
69. 5.28 R' F R' U R F2 U' F' R' 
70. 5.21 U R2 U F2 R2 U F' U F2 
71. 4.09 F U' F R2 U' R U' R F2 
72. 3.97 R' F R F2 U2 R2 U' F' R 
73. 4.11 U' R F R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' 
74. 4.82 U R U' R2 F2 U' R U' R' 
75. (6.55) R2 U2 F2 R U R2 F' U F U2 
76. 4.55 F U2 F R2 U' R' F' U' R 
77. 2.42 R' F' R' U F' R2 F2 R' U2 
78. 4.51 F2 R' U R' U R2 U F' U2 
79. 4.99 U2 R' F2 U' R F R' U' R' U' 
80. 3.39 R F U' F U R F' U2 F' 
81. 4.60 R' U' F U F' R2 U2 R' U2 
82. 2.79 U2 R U F R2 U F' R' U 
83. 2.49 U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U' 
84. 4.05 R2 U2 F R2 U' R F R2 U 
85. 2.29 U R U' R2 F2 R' F U2 R' 
86. 5.71 R' F' U' F U' F R U2 F' 
87. 5.69+ F U2 R' U F2 R F' R U2 
88. 3.18 F' U F2 U' F U R2 U R 
89. 4.68 F' R' F R F2 U F R' U' 
90. 3.37 R2 U' R' U R2 F2 U' R' U 
91. 3.70 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F' U2 
92. 3.95 R' U F' R' F2 R2 U F2 R' U' 
93. (DNF(4.88)) F2 U2 R' U' R' F2 U F U' F' 
94. 4.68 R U2 R F U' R2 U' R' U' 
95. 3.24 U2 F R U2 F2 U' R U' R2 
96. 3.25 F U F' U2 R2 F U2 R U2 
97. 2.54 F R2 U2 R' F' U F' R2 U2 
98. 2.91 R U2 F U R2 F' R F U' 
99. 4.42 R2 U R2 F2 R F' U F' U' 
100. 3.14 F' R2 F' U F2 U' F' U' R'


________________________________________________________________________

EDIT: 15. 7.80 F2 B2 D' R' U' F D2 F' D2 B U2 F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L 

y
F U R' D F
U' R U2 R2 U R
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
U' Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' F U

Sub-8s are becoming a lot more common.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Wat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PB avg of 5 12.33 and PB avg of 12 12.79


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2014)

3.96 ao100 finally


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2014)

Worth posting because this is PB by 5 seconds: http://i.imgur.com/rpXnkaF.png
... I'll call it 5/5


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2014)

Username said:


> 3.96 ao100 finally



yay gj


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 13, 2014)

Best accomplishment ever, I can actually do a megaminx CPLL faster than odder can! (and now that I have posted this odder is going to go out of his way to beat me xD)


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 13, 2014)

3.14 ao5 on pyra, highest in the average was 3.3, highest counting was 3.27.
Not pb, but awesome consistencty


----------



## imvelox (Nov 13, 2014)

8.335 15puzzle avg5 PB


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 13, 2014)

Username said:


> 3.96 ao100 finally



nice


----------



## Myachii (Nov 13, 2014)

5x5 Second Sub-2 Solve 

1 minute 58.33 seconds


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 13, 2014)

1:46 PB 5x5 solve during lunch today. 30/52/24 were the splits.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Damn, good job!
> I remember when I was faster than you for most cubic puzzles, haha, now unless you don't have a sub 4.3 ao100 on 2x2 (well within your capabilities I'm sure) you'll be faster than me at all of them


Thanks.  I'm nowhere near 4.3 at 2x2, and you're also faster than me at 4x4 for every PB except AO100, so I've still got some work to do, haha.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 14, 2014)

So I learned the Polish sledgehammer

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-13
avg of 12: 5.97

Time List:
1. 5.44 R' L R' L' R' L R L' R 
2. 5.86 U' L B L B L' U L' U' 
3. 6.10 R' U' B' L' B' U' L B U 
4. (7.30) U' R B' R L B L B' L 
5. 7.12 L R' L' R' L R B' L 
6. 5.69 R B R' B' R U R B 
7. 6.98 B' U B L U' L' B' R' L 
8. 6.03 L' B R' U L R U' B U' 
9. 6.38 R' U B U' L' R U' B' 
10. 5.07 R' B U L' R L' R' L' U' 
11. (3.27) U R' B' L' R L' R L 
12. 5.08 U B' L B' L R U' R


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Switched purple and pink for blue and red on my 2x2.



What the heck. Why. lol i'm gonna switch if you start getting crazy times with those! That's pretty cool xD


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Switched purple and pink for blue and red on my 2x2.



How is this an accomplishment?
But anyway, interesting...


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 14, 2014)

on camera

Average of 12: 10.82
1. (8.97) F2 D2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D' B' D2 R2 U2 L D L2 R2 B2 U' 
2. 10.97 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R B L R' B2 L' F D' F2 U 
3. 11.47 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F D' L2 B2 R B' U R' F D 
4. 9.21 R F' R' F' L' F B U F R' D' B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 
5. 10.54 B D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B' F' D2 L2 F2 D' R' F L B D' R U' B U2 
6. 11.20 F2 L B2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 F U F2 D2 B2 D R2 U R' 
7. (12.67) F2 U2 F U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 F2 R' D' U R D' L' F' U' L 
8. 12.34 L2 F R2 F D2 R2 B L2 B' F2 U2 L' F U' L R' F' L U 
9. 9.30 U' L' F2 R2 U' R U' L' B' L U2 L' F2 L B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 
10. 10.23 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 L B' D B' R' D U' R' D2 U' 
11. 10.46 U2 B' R2 L2 D2 F' R D' R B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L' 
12. 12.48 L2 R2 D R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' L B D' F2 L' F U' L' U'


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 14, 2014)

6.78 average of 5. ON CAMERA.



Spoiler: Video













me said:


> Overall PB. Somehow.
> 
> Average of 5: 6.78
> 1. (9.53)
> ...


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2014)

3:57.29 7x7 single

WAAAAAAAT THE

EDIT:
Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-11-14 14:24

Default session

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 3:57.286
Worst Time: 4:50.088
Session Avg: 4:26.170
Session Mean: 4:25.176
Individual Times: 
4:20.571, (3:57.286), 4:29.420, (4:50.088), 4:28.519

http://www.chaotimer.com

EDIT: ao12
Generated By ChaoTimer at 2014-11-14 15:42

Default session

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 3:57.286
Worst Time: 5:12.060
Session Avg: 4:43.378
Session Mean: 4:41.927
Individual Times: 
4:20.571, (3:57.286), 4:29.420, 4:50.088, 4:28.519, 4:40.187, 5:07.559, 4:41.740, 4:34.073, (5:12.060), 5:05.642, 4:55.989

http://www.chaotimer.com


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> WAAAAAAAT THE


Good solves, and that single is really impressive. What was it like? Lucky, or just fast?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Good solves, and that single is really impressive. What was it like? Lucky, or just fast?



3 moves to solve 2 bars, saw during inspection.

3 cross edges and centers done by 2:17, had lots of already made, or almost already made bars.

the rest of the edges and 3x3 stage was pretty easy too. OLL was F sexy F' and PLL was F perm.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 3:57.29 7x7 single
> 
> WAAAAAAAT THE
> 
> ...



Woah nice!


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 14, 2014)

1:56.75

5X5 Single PB

Average PB : 2:03.65, Would have been even better if I didn't have to stop the timer twice on the last solve.

2:03.82, (1:56.75), 2:04.57, (2:16.91), 2:02.56


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe my first pyraminx accomplishment post:

Average of 12: 4.39
1. 3.56 L U R B' U B L' B l u 
2. 4.81 L' U B R' U' L U L b' u 
3. 4.95 U' L B' L R U' L U' l 
4. (5.83) U L R' L' R U L' B r' b u' 
5. 5.23 U B U B U R U B' R l r 
6. (3.48) U L U' R B U' R' B' R' l' u' 
7. 3.59 U' L' R' L U' B' U' L l r' b 
8. 3.60 B' U L B' R' L' R B 
9. 5.15 U R' U B' U' B' R L' l' r b 
10. 3.87 U' L' U' B' R' U B R' l' r b' u' 
11. 5.59 U' B' R' U' R B' L U' r 
12. 3.52 U' L R' L B' U R B' l u' 

Also: (3.48), 3.59, 3.60, (5.15), 3.87 => 3.69

(Very) easy top+centres for all the scrambles in that average of 5.

EDIT: Argh I miseed out on an easy 6 move solution on the worst solve:  R' D' R  R U' R'


----------



## qaz (Nov 14, 2014)

switched to square-1 parity in CP yesterday, now pbs
29.18, 26.60, 30.46, 27.13, (30.91), 24.35, 29.96, 26.75, 25.40, 23.51, 26.93, (21.58) = 27.03


----------



## Username (Nov 14, 2014)

6.81 skewb ao100


----------



## TDM (Nov 14, 2014)

8.006 15 puzzle Ao100, first PB since I switched to 2H. The average was sub-7.8 until solve 94, then I completely failed with 8.716, 8.660, 7.662, 11.937, (13.093), 6.097, 8.311...

best single of session:
(4.454), 54 moves, 12.123 TPS
14 10 11 8\2 1 3 0\9 4 5 6\13 15 12 7
RDR2UL2URDLDR2UL2DLURULDRDLURU2LDRURD2LU2RDLULDR2ULDLU

Going to try to roll the Ao100 now, but I started with an almost PB Ao5/12, so this could take some time...
E: gave up and reset session, too many mistakes


----------



## Randomno (Nov 14, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> About 5600 posts have been moved. You'll see why soon.



Have we found out yet? :/


----------



## Randomno (Nov 14, 2014)

19.638 single idunevennohow.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 14, 2014)

LOL ZZ-B single:8.56
Scramble// D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 L' U R2 F D L2 U2 F D B

xxEOLine// y DR2D2Ly'R'U2R2U'F2 (9)
F2L// UL'U'LR'U2R UL'UL (11)
ZZLL// (RUR'U')L' U2RU2 (LU'L'U) R'U2L (15)

35HTM


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 14, 2014)

Another OH PB average of 12: 16.76!!!


----------



## tomatotrucks (Nov 14, 2014)

33.17 ao100 OH, in it I got two sub-30 ao12s and a 27.05 ao5. 



Spoiler



Average of 100: 33.17
1. 32.83 D' U B R' B2 R U2 D' B' R U D' L F2 L D' U L2 R U' D2 R' L2 F2 L' 
2. 29.14 L R F2 R2 L' B L2 R' F' B' R2 F L2 B R' F2 L2 R F2 B U' L2 U2 L' R2 
3. 29.82 D U B' D2 L2 F D F' D2 R B U R F2 B' R U B2 F' R' U2 D R L' D2 
4. 40.97 B2 D2 B' U R' L' B R F2 B' R D' U' L2 D F B U2 F R F R' D' L F2 
5. 30.18 D2 F B L D' B' F' U2 L2 B F' U2 L2 R' D2 B2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D2 U B2 F2 
6. 30.34 R' L2 D' R U' B2 F U2 L' F' U' F U F B U L B U D2 F2 B2 R' F L 
7. 35.58 R F R' U2 F' U' D R2 F' B R' D B' R2 F' B2 R F B2 D2 R B F2 D R' 
8. 34.07 B U2 F2 L' D' L F' B2 D' F2 L' R' F2 R' U D' R' U R2 B D2 F' L U F2 
9. 35.29 U' D L R2 U' R B D U2 R' U2 L D2 U' F2 R2 U D2 B' U2 B R' L D' L2 
10. 42.28 U2 F2 L U' R' L' B2 L' R U' R' F' L B' L2 D' R' F' L' B R2 L' F2 R' U2 
11. 32.94 D2 R2 U R' L' D U2 B' R D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 L D U' L F2 U2 F' U D R' 
12. 42.26 R2 L2 F' L' D2 B2 L2 B' U D L F2 B U' F2 R' F2 U' D' F2 U R U' D2 L2 
13. 31.57 U2 F' B2 L2 D2 R' F' R' D R F D' L' U' D2 R' F L' U2 R2 D U B2 U2 R' 
14. 32.25 F2 R' B' L' D2 B U B2 U' D' L' F2 R2 U' F L F' R' L D B' R' L' D2 R2 
15. 41.22 U D' L' U2 F D B' L' F2 R2 L F U2 R' D R2 L2 B R F R2 B' F L' R 
16. 35.83 R' F B D2 F2 B L2 U2 D R' F2 R' D' B L U2 R2 B2 U' F R D' B L2 D2 
17. 47.26 F' D F' D F' L U' D2 R' F' R2 U' F L2 U2 L' D F B2 L' F2 B2 U B F2 
18. 28.36 R' B' F2 L F' D L2 D B2 R D' F2 U' L R F R B F' D' B' D U2 B' R2 
19. (49.37) F' D2 F D R' F L F2 B U F2 L R2 D2 R F2 R U D F D' U B F2 D 
20. 32.25 L2 D2 U2 R2 U D R' D L2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U F B U2 L2 U F B2 D2 L F2 
21. 31.46 R2 D2 F B' L F B2 U D' L2 U' D L2 R' D2 U2 F' D' L' B R F2 B U2 D 
22. 31.32 D2 L' D2 L F' B U L2 D B F2 R' B' F2 U2 D2 B' F2 L' D B R2 F R' U' 
23. 33.97 U D' R2 B2 L2 U2 F L B' R D' F' B' R2 L' B' D' B' R U L F2 D F2 L' 
24. 32.87 B' F U2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 D B D' R' F' U2 B D L2 R D U R2 U2 D B2 U 
25. 33.14 R2 D' F U D2 R U B U' B2 U B' L2 R U R2 L B' U' D L U' D2 F2 D' 
26. 34.98 U2 R2 F' R' F D F2 D' U2 B' U F2 U R2 B2 U F' L D' R B' L R2 D' B' 
27. 26.53 R2 U2 R2 U' D2 R' L2 F2 D2 B2 R' L' U B2 D L F D2 F U D B2 F' D' U 
28. 30.87 D B2 L2 F' U R' F U R2 L D' L2 R2 B2 F L2 U' D F L2 D U2 B' F' D 
29. (22.18) B' U D' B U F' B D L U' D' F' U B2 L U2 D R' L' U2 D' L D U' L 
30. 37.25 L' U D' F R B2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 L2 B' R2 F R L2 F D R2 D2 U2 B2 F 
31. 23.75 L' R U2 L' F2 L' U' D F2 D U' R L2 F R' L B L2 D2 F' U2 L2 R B L2 
32. 35.56 B2 L B2 D2 B U' R U2 D B' D' R' L2 B' R2 F2 R L' B' R2 B' L B' U2 B2 
33. 26.90 R' L2 B U' R D' U' R' U B' F2 U' B L2 B' L' F' L' D' F2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 
34. 33.43 D2 L2 R2 B' U D' R' B R B2 L' D' L2 R2 D' L2 B D2 F B D' L' D2 B' R' 
35. 28.37 B' F L2 D U F L' U R B' U' B U2 L2 F B2 U L2 B L' F2 B2 L2 R' U' 
36. 33.67 D2 F' R2 B' F2 R2 D R2 L' U R D' F' L2 R2 F2 U' D2 F R2 F' B2 D' F U 
37. 28.66 U L' R D2 U R U' B' D' F2 R2 F' B' U R2 F' B2 R L' B2 D2 R' F' D2 F2 
38. 46.41 U2 F' L R' F' U L' B R L2 U F2 U D L U2 L2 D' U' L' B' F L U' D 
39. 38.42 U2 D L' R' F D' U' B2 R L F' B L U B' U B' R2 F' B L2 D L2 F' D 
40. 38.15 R D2 U2 B2 D R2 U B L2 U2 B' L U2 R' F R D B R2 U B F R U' F2 
41. 31.81 B' D2 L R2 F' B2 U2 F L U' B' R' D2 U' L' B' F2 L D2 L2 R' B D B R' 
42. 37.14 F' B L' R' B' F' R' D' U F R' U R2 D B' D2 F B' L D2 B' L2 F' B' R' 
43. 26.55 R' L2 U2 L2 D2 U' F' L' F U2 R' D' L2 F' U' L R' D2 B' F2 L' F' L' D2 F' 
44. 36.17 F D2 R2 U' F' D' R' U B' F' D L D' R' U B L' U2 D' F' B R U2 L2 B2 
45. 33.25 B L R D2 U2 L' R' B' F D' U2 L R2 D2 B2 U D' F2 U D' F2 R2 U R D' 
46. 27.74 D2 R' D R2 D2 L' D' R2 F' D2 F D B R F U R F' B' D F2 D' L B' F' 
47. 35.15 U D2 R2 U2 B' L2 D R2 L' U L' F2 R U' L2 B2 U' R2 F L' D2 U R' F2 D' 
48. 30.12 F2 U2 L' R2 F2 L F2 B2 L' U F2 B R F B2 U2 F2 D U' R' D' U2 B' F L 
49. 36.97 R D' F' B' D R L2 F' R2 B2 L' F2 U' B U F U' B' L2 R2 U' R2 U R' B2 
50. 32.68 U R2 L' D' R2 B' R U' R2 D2 B2 D' U B' D U' R2 L' F' B2 L' U2 L2 R2 U2 
51. 43.42 B D2 L' D' U' R' B2 L2 R B2 L2 B' U2 R D F' U B L2 B' D U' L' F D' 
52. 26.68 U2 L F2 R' D2 B U2 B' D2 B' U' L' B R' U F2 B' D U2 L2 D2 U' F2 B' U' 
53. 27.84 L2 B' L' F2 R F R U2 D' R' L2 U2 D F2 B U R' B D U2 L B' R F' R 
54. 33.67 D' F2 U2 L' U' F' L' D L2 D' R2 U2 R' F R L2 B' D2 L2 F2 B' L U2 D R2 
55. 31.74 R F2 L U' R2 F2 D R2 B F L F B R F' U' R2 U2 B' U' R' U R2 U2 F2 
56. 40.51 D2 F2 D' U R' L2 U L2 R' U' F2 L' F B U D' R L' U B2 F2 L' U' L' R' 
57. 34.40 U2 D2 F B2 L' D' U F' D R2 U2 R F L B' L D' R' B2 L2 F B L' U2 D' 
58. 36.66 L2 R B' R2 L2 F U R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B U' F2 R F D' R F L' U' L D2 F2 
59. 31.41 D U2 F R2 L2 B' R' B2 D F2 L2 R U' F R B' R D2 R2 B L' R' F2 U2 R 
60. 33.87 B D B' F' D B2 U F' B2 R' U2 F2 B' D' L D U R L2 D L U' R' F2 L2 
61. 34.26 U' B F' U' L F2 L2 R U' R' B' R' L' D2 R B' D U' F R B' U' R2 D2 R 
62. 31.08 L' R F B2 U2 D F2 R L U2 F' L2 U R B F' D2 F' B2 D2 B' L' B D R 
63. 37.40 F R F D2 R2 D F2 U2 L B' R' B L U' R' L F2 B2 D' F' U2 L2 U B R2 
64. 29.12 L2 B' F D2 B R2 B2 U B2 F R' D' L D F' R L' F' B' R' U' B R2 U B 
65. 34.30 L' F' D U' L R2 B2 F2 D' R L' F' L2 R U D2 L2 U B2 D2 R' L F' D2 R2 
66. 37.63 F2 L B2 F2 L2 B U2 D2 B' F U' R' B' L' D2 F B' U2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L' 
67. 33.75 B' D U' F2 R' B' U' B' U2 D' R' L' U' D R B2 F R' L2 F D' R' L U2 L' 
68. 38.51 D F U' B D2 R D2 R' B L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' D' L2 D2 B' F' D' B2 D R' L 
69. 35.93 F L' U2 R' F L U' B' R2 U2 F' L D2 F2 L2 U2 D L' D' U' R2 L2 B R D2 
70. 29.80 U F2 D L' B L R F' D F R2 B' D2 F U L' B F U2 D R B' U' L2 B 
71. 28.17 D F R' F2 D' F D' U R2 D F' D2 B2 R D2 R L2 B L2 D U' B F L F2 
72. 35.61 B2 L2 R' B R2 U L R2 D U' B' D2 F' R L D' R' D' F U' F L2 F' B' R' 
73. 37.72  L' U2 F D B2 L2 D' F' U R' B' D2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' L' U2 B' R2 F' L U2 D' 
74. 40.53 F2 R L D' U' L' F B2 L' F' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' D2 R D F' L' B D2 B D2 L 
75. 29.34 F2 B2 L D L U R2 F' R2 B2 U B' U' L' F D L D' F2 R' U' F R' L2 U' 
76. 23.64 F2 D2 U2 R2 D R D' B2 L2 F2 L' U L2 R D2 B L2 D R' U L2 R2 D2 R F' 
77. 32.93 L B' L' F' R B2 R' L' F2 R B' R2 D' L2 F2 L' F2 B L2 U L B2 F' D B' 
78. 26.52 D R2 F2 L B' D' B2 F L U' F' U' R2 L' U' R' B U B2 F2 D U R' L' U 
79. 29.69 D' L2 F2 B2 L B' L' F' D2 L R' B2 R' F L2 B' D2 U2 B D' F2 R B' F R 
80. 33.82 R L' B2 F2 U' R U2 D' R2 L' F' U2 R' F D2 U R' B D' L' R B' D' U' L2 
81. 23.69 R D F2 U' L D2 F L2 U2 R2 U F R2 U' L B U2 R2 D2 L' U' F L2 D F2 
82. 28.39 B2 U' D2 F2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R2 U' L2 R' U B' L2 F' U2 D B' F D' B 
83. 33.06 D2 U' L U D R U F2 R2 D U' L' D' R2 D U F B2 L' U D' L' U2 L' F 
84. 28.17 R F2 L' R2 F2 D' F' B' D2 F U2 D2 F L' B R L' B2 R2 U F' D L' D2 U2 
85. 32.39 U R' B' R' L2 U D L' R2 F2 D' L B F2 U L2 B2 L' R' U F' L B R2 U' 
86. 36.69 B R' D2 B U2 B2 U' B2 F' L R2 U R F R2 L2 D2 B F' L D U F' R2 D' 
87. 27.37 R2 U' R' U D2 R' U' D R' F D2 U2 F2 D F2 L D' U2 F R' F2 U R2 F2 R 
88. 34.65 F B' R' B2 U D' R' F' D' B R' D2 B R' B R' U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R L2 
89. 29.18 F2 U L' D2 F B' D F D R2 B2 U D2 B2 F' L2 U R' F U L' D' L' F B 
90. 31.00 F2 D2 L2 F R U' L2 B2 F2 R2 L2 B U2 L B F2 L' R U D2 F2 R B2 R F 
91. 31.77 R2 D2 L F2 L R' U' R2 F B' U2 L2 R' D2 L2 B' F2 L' U F B' U2 R L' U 
92. 31.08 D2 R' B2 D' B F2 U2 F R2 F2 R U' D L U L B' D F D2 U2 B2 R' D2 F 
93. 33.56 D L' D U2 B' D F' B2 L U2 R B' L F L F U2 B R2 B' D L2 F' L R 
94. 34.85 L F B' L2 B2 R B2 L B D B U' B' R L2 F U R2 F' R' F R F2 L2 U 
95. 28.17 D B' L B' D U F' D' U' R B2 L2 F' D U2 L2 R' F U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D2 
96. 33.46 B' U' B F2 D L2 U R' L2 D2 R F U2 F L R D R' L2 U L' B F' U' B2 
97. 37.50 U2 D' R F' U B R' B2 R' F U' R2 U' F U' L U' L' D' F D B' U' D R2 
98. 41.31 D' B R2 U' F' U' B' F' D2 F D' B' F' R D' L' R2 D F D' U' F' R F2 U' 
99. 26.69 F' L2 F' L2 D2 R L U2 D F' D' R U D2 L' U' F' R2 L2 F2 B D' L2 R2 U2 
100. 30.44 R F' U F2 D' F2 D B L F' L2 D2 B D F B2 U F2 B2 U F B' L2 U2 D


----------



## qaz (Nov 14, 2014)

beat sq1 ao12 by > 2 seconds...
25.20, 25.50, 24.35, 28.08, (22.23), 24.08, (33.35), 22.36, 25.55, 26.83, 23.11, 22.53 = 24.76
no counting sup-30s yay

still only know 2 EPs


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 15, 2014)

6.11 skewb ao100


1.58 2x2 ao12 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-14
avg of 12: 1.58

Time List:
1. 1.75 U2 R' F' R F2 U' F U' R' U' 
2. 1.28 U' R2 F2 U' F' R' U2 R' U' 
3. 1.56 F' U2 R2 U' F U' F R' U 
4. 1.37 U2 F2 U R F U2 R' F' R' 
5. 1.33 R F2 U2 F R' F2 U F R2 
6. 2.20 F2 U2 R2 F' U F' R' U F2 
7. (1.05) U2 R' F' R' U2 F' U' R' U' 
8. (2.46) R2 F U2 R' U F' R F R U2 
9. 1.60 F R' F U' R U' R2 F2 U2 
10. 1.99 F U R U2 R U' R2 F R 
11. 1.37 F R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U' 
12. 1.35 R' U' F R' F' U2 R2 U' R'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 15, 2014)

3x3 PBs!!!

ao5: 14.59
ao50: 16.67
ao100: 16.93


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 15, 2014)

4x4 with redux, just two decent singles


1. 40.56 D F' B2 R F' U2 R' D Rw' R L U Uw D R F' D Rw U' Fw2 Uw2 D2 R Rw L' D2 Rw' Fw' Rw B2 D' R U F Rw2 B2 F2 R' L' F2 
2. 40.74 L R2 Uw2 R F2 Uw' D2 F Uw' Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw' B F' R Fw2 Uw' U2 R2 F' B R2 U' D B' L2 Fw' F D' Uw F2 R B' F' Fw' L' F Fw2 U'


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 15, 2014)

9.09 3x3 single! Yes!!! PB by over a second and first sub-10. Sooooo much satisfaction right now!

Seems that I messed up the scramble that was displayed but idgaf


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 15, 2014)

9.86 3x3 ao5: 9.56, 11.10, 8.93, (11.56), (8.79)

PB


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 15, 2014)

17.30 single on clock
22.49 avg 5 on clock
25.29 avg 12 on clock 
all PB' s


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 15, 2014)

skewb
4.427 Average of 12
5.059 Average of 100

I was hoping for sub 5, but close enough.

Edit: 0.85 Skewb U perm, 1.74 Pure peanut.


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 15, 2014)

Skewb pb single: 3.28 seconds. Extremely lucky. I just needed to place three corners for the white layer. Normally I average around 20 seconds.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 15, 2014)

9.647 3x3 Average of 12, 2nd best. It was in my first 24 3x3 solves of the day.

Wat... 9.352 Average of 12


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.647 3x3 Average of 12, 2nd best. It was in my first 24 3x3 solves of the day.
> 
> Wat... 9.352 Average of 12


wat

Fullstep OH PB, 16.68. Very lucky though...

4. 16.68 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' R F' L' F R' L' D L2 B' R U2
x2 z' // Inspection
U z U2 B' x L U L' U' // EOLine (7/7)
r' U L // F2L-1 (3/10)
z' L2 U L U // F2L-2 (4/14)
z U' L U' z' [U D'] L' U' // F2L-3 (6/20)
z U' L // F2L-4 (2/22)
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L // COLL (8/30)
L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U // EPLL (12/42)


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 15, 2014)

lolwtf 

7.85, 7.79, 8.70, (11.09), 7.49, 8.78, 9.45, (6.70), 9.98, 9.51, 8.07, 7.25 = 8.49

The 6.70 and 7.25 were pll skips. Everything else was nl.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 15, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> lolwtf
> 
> 7.85, 7.79, 8.70, (11.09), 7.49, 8.78, 9.45, (6.70), 9.98, 9.51, 8.07, 7.25 = 8.49
> 
> The 6.70 and 7.25 were pll skips. Everything else was nl.



wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> lolwtf
> 
> 7.85, 7.79, 8.70, (11.09), 7.49, 8.78, 9.45, (6.70), 9.98, 9.51, 8.07, 7.25 = 8.49
> 
> The 6.70 and 7.25 were pll skips. Everything else was nl.



Not sure if square 1 or 3x3


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 15, 2014)

Mattia Furlan 2:48.03 7x7 average, WR!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 15, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Mattia Furlan 2:48.03 7x7 average, WR!



And he's still got 2 more rounds.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Mattia Furlan 2:48.03 7x7 average, WR!



What really? :O


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 15, 2014)

2x2 Average of 5: 8.00! that's not something that happens everyday!


----------



## nalralz (Nov 15, 2014)

3 cube relay in 38.63!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbwoIgxfKPA&list=UUylEGlnhk6n7o8Mlip0vO_A


----------



## nalralz (Nov 15, 2014)

It's 3x3.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 15, 2014)

New PB average of 5!
14.65, (16.45), (11.81), 12.75, 12.05 = 13.15

Changes since my last PB are color neutrality and I've been working on making my F2L more rotation-less. Yay!


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow! I haven't touched a cube in 2 weeks, and when I do my 1st six solves after those 2 weeks, I get astonishing results. 3 more PLL's and then OLL it is
14.39, 16.43, 17.78, 16.17, 15.51, 15.25 = *15.84*


----------



## Cale S (Nov 15, 2014)

square-1 pb's



Spoiler: 18.48 single



(-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/ 

reconstruction:

cubeshape: (-2, 6) / (3, -2) / (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -3) / 
CO: (1, -3) / 
EO: / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / 
CP: (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) /
EP: (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3)





Spoiler: 31.15 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-15
avg of 12: 31.15

Time List:
1. (24.75) (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
2. 25.29 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4) 
3. 35.93 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
4. 27.05 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
5. 37.98 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0) 
6. 31.32 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
7. 28.60 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
8. 33.84 (3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
9. (53.83) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, 0) 
10. 30.77 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
11. 26.18 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
12. 34.52 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(5, -2)/(3, 0)





Spoiler: 33.62 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-15
avg of 25: 33.62

Time List:
1. 36.03 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 43.52 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
3. 31.22 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. 39.00 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 1)/(6, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
5. 29.19 (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0) 
6. 33.42 (1, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
7. 41.43 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(5, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/ 
8. (1:04.15) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
9. 26.67 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
10. 26.30 (-5, 3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0) 
11. 34.85 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
12. 40.05 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3) 
13. 38.15 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
14. (24.75) (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
15. (25.29) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4) 
16. 35.93 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
17. 27.05 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
18. 37.98 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0) 
19. 31.32 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
20. 28.60 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
21. 33.84 (3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
22. (53.83) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, 0) 
23. 30.77 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
24. 26.18 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
25. 34.52 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(5, -2)/(3, 0)





Spoiler: 35.02 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-15
avg of 50: 35.02

Time List:
1. 35.57 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
2. 35.87 (-2, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
3. 28.46 (-3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/ 
4. 34.13 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(6, 0) 
5. 31.32 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
6. 39.32 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 0) 
7. 26.73 (-5, 6)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(1, 0) 
8. 34.04 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
9. (1:00.70) (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(1, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
10. 38.37 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0) 
11. 46.20 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
12. 37.98 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
13. 29.05 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
14. (18.48) (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/ 
15. 30.08 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
16. 28.72 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4) 
17. 52.51 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
18. 35.42 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(5, 0)/ 
19. (53.02) (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0) 
20. 43.23 (-2, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
21. 33.13 (-3, 2)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, -1)/ 
22. 31.50 (-5, 6)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3) 
23. 37.37 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0) 
24. 38.40 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, 4)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3) 
25. 41.21 (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
26. 32.28 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -4) 
27. 34.73 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
28. 34.00 (-3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0) 
29. 36.74 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
30. 36.03 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
31. 43.52 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
32. 31.22 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
33. 39.00 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 1)/(6, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
34. 29.19 (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0) 
35. 33.42 (1, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
36. 41.43 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(5, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/ 
37. (1:04.15) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
38. 26.67 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
39. 26.30 (-5, 3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0) 
40. 34.85 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
41. 40.05 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3) 
42. 38.15 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
43. (24.75) (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
44. (25.29) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4) 
45. 35.93 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
46. 27.05 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
47. 37.98 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0) 
48. 31.32 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
49. 28.60 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
50. 33.84 (3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/





Spoiler: 36.56 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-15
avg of 100: 36.56

Time List:
1. 30.67 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0) 
2. 40.45 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -4)/(-4, -2)/ 
3. 37.07 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
4. 32.72 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2) 
5. 34.01 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -3) 
6. 42.99 (-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
7. 31.99 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
8. (20.05) (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
9. 31.13 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
10. 26.28 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
11. (1:07.22) (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3) 
12. 31.84 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
13. 33.85 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0) 
14. 38.47 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
15. 27.07 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(-1, -3)/(6, 0) 
16. 27.93 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/ 
17. 54.12 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0) 
18. 27.71 (4, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0) 
19. 35.78 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -4) 
20. (1:29.75) (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3) 
21. 37.42 (-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
22. 34.17 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, -3) 
23. (24.44) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0) 
24. 34.70 (-5, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, -4)/(6, 0) 
25. (21.68) (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -2)/ 
26. 33.68 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
27. (1:51.32) (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3) 
28. 25.33 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -4) 
29. 29.72 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0) 
30. 54.76 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
31. 40.01 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/ 
32. 36.85 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3) 
33. 55.15 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
34. 46.02 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
35. 38.75 (3, 2)/(1, 4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4) 
36. 42.29 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
37. (22.73) (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0) 
38. 57.68 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0) 
39. 31.63 (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -2)/(2, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, -2) 
40. 34.17 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
41. 37.27 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, -3)/(5, 0) 
42. 38.87 (0, 5)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
43. 55.49 (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)/(2, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
44. 1:00.42 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -5) 
45. 53.35 (4, -3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3) 
46. 39.02 (-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
47. 35.57 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
48. 35.87 (-2, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
49. 28.46 (-3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/ 
50. 34.13 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(6, 0) 
51. 31.32 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
52. 39.32 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 0) 
53. 26.73 (-5, 6)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(1, 0) 
54. 34.04 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
55. (1:00.70) (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(1, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
56. 38.37 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0) 
57. 46.20 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
58. 37.98 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
59. 29.05 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
60. (18.48) (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/ 
61. 30.08 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
62. 28.72 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4) 
63. 52.51 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
64. 35.42 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(5, 0)/ 
65. 53.02 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0) 
66. 43.23 (-2, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
67. 33.13 (-3, 2)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, -1)/ 
68. 31.50 (-5, 6)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3) 
69. 37.37 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0) 
70. 38.40 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, 4)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3) 
71. 41.21 (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
72. 32.28 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -4) 
73. 34.73 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
74. 34.00 (-3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0) 
75. 36.74 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
76. 36.03 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
77. 43.52 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
78. 31.22 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
79. 39.00 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 1)/(6, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
80. 29.19 (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0) 
81. 33.42 (1, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
82. 41.43 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(5, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/ 
83. (1:04.15) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
84. 26.67 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
85. 26.30 (-5, 3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0) 
86. 34.85 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
87. 40.05 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3) 
88. 38.15 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
89. 24.75 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
90. 25.29 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4) 
91. 35.93 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
92. 27.05 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
93. 37.98 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0) 
94. 31.32 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
95. 28.60 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
96. 33.84 (3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
97. 53.83 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, 0) 
98. 30.77 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
99. 26.18 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
100. 34.52 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(5, -2)/(3, 0)


----------



## Randomno (Nov 15, 2014)

avg of 12: 29.076

Time List:
1. 24.708 D B U' R B D2 B' U' D R2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 
2. (37.046) L2 D' B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D' F D' B L' F2 D F2 L' F2 U' 
3. 29.425 F2 U R' F2 U R F2 U D' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B2 
4. 27.788 F2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R F2 R2 B D' F U2 L' F2 D' L B2 D 
5. 31.356 R B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R B' D U2 L2 U' F' R B' U' L 
6. 30.039 F2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 D L2 B' R2 D F2 L' B' 
7. (19.638) U B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B L B L' F' U' R' U' L' U2 
8. 28.054 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 L U' B' D2 U' L2 B' U F' R' 
9. 31.506 R' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 B' F' D F' L' F R2 B2 R' F 
10. 31.023 L2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L U R B2 R2 B' D' L F D' L 
11. 32.566 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R B' D2 U2 B' U' L F2 D' U F' 
12. 24.299 D2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 R B2 R U R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L F L2

avg of 5: 28.873

Time List:
1. 29.000 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D B U2 R' B2 L R2 B' D L' U2 
2. (33.559) D B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 L B R U L2 F' L' F L B' U2 
3. 28.040 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R' F L2 D L U2 B R2 D2 R' 
4. (27.683) L2 R2 D U L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F' D L F' D L' B' F D L' 
5. 29.579 U' B' D' F' R D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2

Probably accurate.

EDIT:

All sub-30 times... yay.

avg of 5: 28.137

Time List:
1. 28.040 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R' F L2 D L U2 B R2 D2 R' 
2. 27.683 L2 R2 D U L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F' D L F' D L' B' F D L' 
3. (29.579) U' B' D' F' R D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 
4. (26.557) F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F' L2 R U2 R U2 F2 U L B2 
5. 28.687 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F' U' F L' F U' L' R2 D' U


----------



## Username (Nov 15, 2014)

6.47 U L2 F B U F B D' L' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 F'

Still waiting for that sub6


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 15, 2014)

16.67 3x3 Ao100! 
13.91 Ao5! Finally a sub 14 Ao5! 

I see sub 16 in my future...


----------



## Tanisimo (Nov 15, 2014)

12.77 avg12 

Finally sub13

Edit: 12.46avg12 wat


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2014)

5x5x5
1:03.04 single
1:11.42 avg12


----------



## GG (Nov 15, 2014)

pb avg 5 and 12!

Average of 5: 11.92


Spoiler



1. (10.69) R2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' L' R' D2 U' B L2 F' D2
2. 11.50 B2 F2 D U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F' L2 D R U B' D' R2 B D'
3. (12.86) U2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U' R B' U2 F U2 L U R
4. 12.58 L2 F U2 L2 F U2 B R2 B' D2 F' U' F' L2 B2 U' L D' F2 U' F
5. 11.69 L' F' U B' D L' B' L2 B U' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L' U2 R2 B2



Average of 12: 12.89


Spoiler



1. (17.05) B R2 B2 R' D' R2 D2 F R U D2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 R U2 L
2. 12.17 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U B2 U' B U2 L D F' R' B2 D' B U2
3. 13.12 U F' L B L2 F B' R U' F B2 D2 B D2 F D2 R2 F' R2 U2
4. (10.69) R2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' L' R' D2 U' B L2 F' D2
5. 11.50 B2 F2 D U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F' L2 D R U B' D' R2 B D'
6. 12.86 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U' R B' U2 F U2 L U R
7. 12.58 L2 F U2 L2 F U2 B R2 B' D2 F' U' F' L2 B2 U' L D' F2 U' F
8. 11.69 L' F' U B' D L' B' L2 B U' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L' U2 R2 B2
9. 13.24 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L B2 U L' D' U' F' U2 B F' D2 U'
10. 13.87 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' R U' B' L B' F2 D U F
11. 13.05 U' F R U D L' F B2 D2 R F' D2 F B U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2
12. 14.82 D2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 R F2 D U F U' L2 B2 D2


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2014)

15 puzzle:
(5.308), 5.957, (7.104), 5.754, 6.086 = 5.932
0.01 from OH PB 

E: (5.199), 6.513, (7.154), 5.545, 5.685 = 5.914
PB! Sup-11 TPS is becoming normal...

E: wat, second sub-4
3.329, 37 moves, 11.114 TPS
7 9 2 4\8 14 5 12\13 0 3 11\6 1 10 15
URD2LURD2LURDLULUR2DLDLU2RULDLDR2U2L2


----------



## MineKB (Nov 15, 2014)

2x2 Avg 5 3.48 and Avg 12 PB 4.56

Gotta get down PBL recog and I'm basically sub 4 avg100. Avg100 PB is 5.06 btw.


----------



## qaz (Nov 15, 2014)

previous PB was months ago...

14.70 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)

cubeshape: / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, -2) / (0, -3) /
CO: (0, -4) /
EO: (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / 
CP: (-5, 6) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## Randomno (Nov 15, 2014)

qaz said:


> previous PB was months ago...
> 
> 14.70 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)
> 
> ...



What puzzle is this?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 15, 2014)

Square-1


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> What puzzle is this?


You have 500 posts, you've been to a competition, and you can't recognize Square-1 notation?!?!?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 15, 2014)

qqwref said:


> You have 500 posts, you've been to a competition, and you can't recognize Square-1 notation?!?!?



I don't really know anything about Square-1. I probably wouldn't figure out a Clock scramble was a Clock scramble if I saw one. Only thing I learned about Square-1 at the comp was that it was solved into a cube then done mostly LBL.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 16, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Mattia Furlan 2:48.03 7x7 average, WR!



Finally! 

First solve of the day: 1. 8.96 D' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 B D2 B D' L' B' U B' D U' ???


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 16, 2014)

3x3 PBs:

10.05 Ao25
10.15 Ao50


----------



## tomatotrucks (Nov 16, 2014)

1:13.37 4x4 average of 100, and 3 sub-1 singles!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 16, 2014)

3x3 - 16.48 ao100 PB

Also PB ao12 - 15.40


Spoiler



1. 15.03 U2 R F' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 R U' F' U2 F2 D2 F D2 B' D2 B2 R2 B2 
2. (19.45) U2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B L' B R2 D' F' L D' B R2 
3. 16.72 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B F U F L D2 U' R D 
4. 15.52 R' U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' D L U' L R F U2 B D' 
5. (12.40) R U' R D' B D R2 F U L2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 F B R2 D2 B2 
6. 16.56 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U' L' U2 R B2 D F L2 F2 R2 U 
7. 12.63 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D U L D F U B L' D R' B L 
8. 15.03 D2 B U2 R2 D' F2 R' F' D' R2 B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' 
9. 15.01 D2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R' U' F D' L B' U R2 U2 B' 
10. 15.89 F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 D' U L2 U2 B' D U' L D2 L' B2 L D' 
11. 16.13 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F U' L' F2 D' F L B R' U 
12. 15.50 U2 F R D' B' R2 D' L F B' R2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 U' L2


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2014)

finally got it

9.93 ao100

e: rolled to 9.92



Spoiler: Time Distribution after 103 Solves



7+: 6
8+: 22
9+: 26
10+: 25
11+: 16
12+: 6
13+: 1
14+: 0
15+: 0
16+: 1


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Username said:


> finally got it
> 
> 9.93 ao100
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 16, 2014)

Username said:


> finally got it
> 
> 9.93 ao100
> 
> ...



Aaaand NR next comp pls


----------



## Username (Nov 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> nice!



Thanks!



tseitsei said:


> Aaaand NR next comp pls



I'd say the chances are higher than before, finally found a solid cube too


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2014)

lol 6x6

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:30.62
worst time: 4:18.31

current mo3: 3:57.00 (σ = 11.63)
best mo3: 3:40.87 (σ = 9.16)

current avg5: 4:00.16 (σ = 6.30)
best avg5: 3:48.90 (σ = 5.50)

current avg12: 3:57.09 (σ = 9.72)
best avg12: 3:57.09 (σ = 9.72)

session avg: 3:57.09 (σ = 9.72)
session mean: 3:56.65

Gonna practice until I get to sub 3:30 at least


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 16, 2014)

5.218 3x3 PB SINGLE! HOW DID THIS HAPPEN? Not on vid 

D2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L B' D2 U' L' U2 R' B' U'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 16, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 5.218 3x3 PB SINGLE! HOW DID THIS HAPPEN? Not on vid
> 
> D2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L B' D2 U' L' U2 R' B' U'



y2 R L U L' U R D2 R2 U2 R // xxcross
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2l-3
U2 F' U' F // F2l-4
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OLL with PLL skip
got 4.89 my first sub 6
nice scramble and congrats to PB


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

21.296, second sub-22. Could have easily been sub 21 though.

Scramble was B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R' U F2 U' R B' D2 U' F'.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 16, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> y2 R L U L' U R D2 R2 U2 R // xxcross
> U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2l-3
> U2 F' U' F // F2l-4
> L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OLL with PLL skip
> ...



Thanks! This is how I solved it:

U R' U'L2 D2 // xxcross
x' L U L' U L U' L' // F2L-3
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L-4
U R U' L' U R' U' L U // OLL with PLL skip
I have no Idea if that cube rotations right but it's something like x' I think. 
32 move solution + 5.218 seconds= 6.1326178 tps


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2014)

LL skip on cam:

3. (9.69) D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' D' L R U B' U2 B' L D' 

x' // Inspection
r' F R' D' L U2 L R2 // Cross (8/8)
L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L-1 (7/15)
R U R' // F2L-2 (3/18)
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/26)
U' U y' r U' r' F // VHLS (6/32)
U' // OCLL skip (1/33)
U2 // PLL skip (1/34)

3.51 TPS :fp


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> LL skip on cam:
> 
> 3. (9.69) D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' D' L R U B' U2 B' L D'
> 
> ...



That was confusing to follow. How was there an OCLL skip?


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2014)

Randomno said:


> That was confusing to follow. How was there an OCLL skip?


VHLS orients edges, so after VHLS you usually do OCLL and then PLL. I just AUFed twice so I called one 'OCLL' and one 'PLL'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 16, 2014)

49.08, 48.75, (51.68), 48.85, 50.95, 46.92, 49.62, 49.97, (46.04), 47.19, 48.86, 49.47 = 48.97 Megaminx ao12 PB with 47.91 ao5 PB in there and also 50.15 ao100 PB


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 49.08, 48.75, (51.68), 48.85, 50.95, 46.92, 49.62, 49.97, (46.04), 47.19, 48.86, 49.47 = 48.97 Megaminx ao12 PB with 47.91 ao5 PB in there and also 50.15 ao100 PB



Damn, nice. ER soon?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> VHLS orients edges, so after VHLS you usually do OCLL and then PLL. I just AUFed twice so I called one 'OCLL' and one 'PLL'



Is VHLS the same as ZBLS, except VHLS is for a completed pair?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Damn, nice. ER soon?



Thanks! ER is really hard but maybe if I learn some PLLs and practise more I could get it


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Is VHLS the same as ZBLS, except VHLS is for a completed pair?


Yes. It's for if you're too lazy to learn ZBLS or ZZ (or any way of influencing EO before the LS).


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yes. It's for if you're too lazy to learn ZBLS or ZZ (or any way of influencing EO before the LS).



Alright, I'll guess I'll go make a wiki article for it then (no idea why there isn't one).


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Alright, I'll guess I'll go make a wiki article for it then (no idea why there isn't one).


It's called VH on the wiki.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> It's called VH on the wiki.



Yeah, but ZB and ZBLS are separate articles, while VH and VHLS are not.

*Predicts response*


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 16, 2014)

Pyraminx PB avg12: (twice)

Average of 12: 3.60
1. 3.34 R' L' U R L' U B' R l' b u
2. (2.46) L' R L' R' L B U' B l'
3. 2.56 B U' L U' R' B' R' B' r
4. 3.72 L R' U' L' B R U' B' l' b' u'
5. 4.55 L' R' U L R' U' L R' l' b' u
6. 3.85 B U B' R' U L' U R' r b u'
7. 3.86 L B' L R' L' R L B l r' u'
8. (4.66) U B' U' R' U' B' R U r b u'
9. 4.08 U L' U B' L R B' R U' b' u
10. 3.34 R B U' L' B' R L' B l r u
11. 2.84 U R' B R U' L B U' l' b'
12. 3.81 R' U' L U' R B L' U l r b u'

Average of 12: 3.60
1. 3.36 U L U' R L B' L' R' r' b u
2. 3.61 U' R L' U' B L' U R' l b u
3. 3.87 U' R' L R B' R L' U' R' l b' u
4. 5.72 U B U R' U R' U L' l' r' u
5. (2.30) U B R' B R U' B R l' b'
6. (10.44) U' L' B' U L' R' L' U l b u'
7. 3.91 U L' B L' R L B R' l' r b u
8. 3.02 L' R B R' U R B R' l r' u
9. 3.33 R L' R L R' B U R' l r' b
10. 2.72 U R' B R B' U R' U' l b'
11. 3.45 U B R' B' U B U L' r b'
12. 3.01 U R' B' R' B' R' B' U' l' b u


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 16, 2014)

4x4 PB ao5 and 12, and 5x5 single ao5 12 and 50 

4x4 ao5: 59.85 Yay sub 1!
4x4 ao12: 1:03.04
5x5 single: 2:11.60 with parity, hopefully sub 2 soon
5x5 ao5: 2:20.82
5x5 ao12: 2:28.16
5x5 ao50: 2:37.04


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 16, 2014)

Wat! PB by 0.27.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-16
avg of 12: 9.14

Time List:
1. 8.44 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L F U2 L' U2 R' B' D' F' D' 
2. 9.89 B R2 U R' L2 B L F L B' R F2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R B2 
3. 9.47 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F' L2 B F2 U2 L' F L F D' B2 R F' L B 
4. 9.01 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 L D B' F2 D2 U R' U2 B F R 
5. 8.66 F' D' R D L' B2 D' R2 U' F U2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
6. 8.44 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F D2 L' U R' B' D2 F L 
7. 9.53 F2 D2 B2 L2 R D2 F2 R B2 U' B R' U R2 D2 B D2 F D2 
8. (11.22) D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' L D U R' F2 D2 L' F U2 
9. 10.55 B2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R' B D2 R' U B2 F' D L R B2 
10. 8.59 D2 R2 B D2 B D2 F R2 B2 F' R2 D' L' D L' F' L' D' B2 D' 
11. 8.83 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 D' R F' L D B' R U2 
12. (8.13) L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 U2 F2 D' B D2 B U R D2 U B2 R' F'

EDIT: Rolled off this into a 9.59 Ao25!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2014)

2:44.41 2-5 relay, PB by 8 seconds wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> 4x4 PB ao5 and 12, and 5x5 single ao5 12 and 50
> 
> 4x4 ao5: 59.85 Yay sub 1!
> 4x4 ao12: 1:03.04
> ...



You're faster than me at 4x4 and I'm faster than you at 5x5


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2014)

Tightened my 6x6 a bit

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:20.31
worst time: 4:16.36

current mo3: 3:38.67 (σ = 12.61)
best mo3: 3:34.24 (σ = 12.13)

current avg5: 3:48.22 (σ = 13.26)
best avg5: 3:38.78 (σ = 4.40)

current avg12: 3:46.46 (σ = 13.72)
best avg12: 3:46.46 (σ = 13.72)

session avg: 3:46.46 (σ = 13.72)
session mean: 3:46.77

Getting faster. PB mo3, avg5 and avg12


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 17, 2014)

38.66 4x4 Single and 42.95 Ao5

PB's are happening tonight!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 17, 2014)

Tightened my 6x6, which took forever, since I had to take the pieces out of sides one at a time. Tightened it enough to make it really stiff, so I have to take stuff out again to loosen it. And I made the area underneath my fingernails bleed from trying to get internal pieces in. 6x6 is stupid.


----------



## Erik (Nov 17, 2014)

FINALLY broke my 3x3 official avg of 5 after 4 years! 
Previous: 9.31
New: 8.79 ooooo 

Too bad there's no vid...
Austrian Big Cubes Open 2014


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2014)

Erik said:


> FINALLY broke my 3x3 official avg of 5 after 4 years!
> Previous: 9.31
> New: 8.79 ooooo
> 
> ...



Nice!! Now time for you to break your single


----------



## EMI (Nov 17, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice!! Now time for you to break your single



Nooo, it has to stay 7.08


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Tightened my 6x6, which took forever, since I had to take the pieces out of sides one at a time. Tightened it enough to make it really stiff, so I have to take stuff out again to loosen it. And I made the area underneath my fingernails bleed from trying to get internal pieces in. 6x6 is stupid.



What on earth. I can tighten a 6x6 without needing to take out any internals. I only take out 4 pieces


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> VHLS orients edges, so after VHLS you usually do OCLL and then PLL. I just AUFed twice so I called one 'OCLL' and one 'PLL'



Thats hilarious xD


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 17, 2014)

Erik said:


> FINALLY broke my 3x3 official avg of 5 after 4 years!
> Previous: 9.31
> New: 8.79 ooooo
> 
> ...



Wow, nice! It would be so weird if you broke the single.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2014)

6x6 PB ao12
Session average: 2:53.27
1. 2:50.63 
2. 2:52.56 
3. 2:58.20 
4. 2:57.63 
5. (3:13.06) 
6. 2:52.86 
7. (2:45.22) 
8. 2:51.33 
9. 2:55.91 
10. 2:57.97 
11. 2:46.39 
12. 2:49.25


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What on earth. I can tighten a 6x6 without needing to take out any internals. I only take out 4 pieces


Which four pieces? The innermost center pieces? 

I only made the mistake of taking out the internals on the first side. After that, I left the internals in but still took out all almost all the center pieces. Can you make a video on how to do it with 4 pieces?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Which four pieces? The innermost center pieces?
> 
> I only made the mistake of taking out the internals on the first side. After that, I left the internals in but still took out all almost all the center pieces. Can you make a video on how to do it with 4 pieces?



Take out the innermost center, the 2 obliques and the outer center that makes up a quarter of the whole center. Make sure this section of pieces is not fixed to the core by the alignment mechanism.

Then just jam the screw driver between the 3 remaining inner centers and it should be fairly easy to tension. slide the hole in the center over to the rest of the screws and repeat.


----------



## Chree (Nov 17, 2014)

New 3x3 PB Single: 9.75

2nd ever sub10 single... and it was less lucky than my last PB single! Still has a relatively easy XCross and all RUL F2L. Then easy L-COLL and U Perm.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 17, 2014)

Erik said:


> FINALLY broke my 3x3 official avg of 5 after 4 years!
> Previous: 9.31
> New: 8.79 ooooo
> 
> ...


Congrats! You shouldn't probably break the single, it is a benchmark time for any cuber. Nice to see you still cubing, Rowe effect I suppose.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 17, 2014)

clock first sub6

5.94 
UR4- DR2- DL2+ UL2- U1+ R4+ D5+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U2- R5+ D0+ L1- ALL6+ UL


----------



## EMI (Nov 17, 2014)

Lolwat, 3x3 Single, second sub 7 ... so lucky though
6.29 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F U2 B R' B' D2 R2 B' F U
I had Double-X-Cross, the last pair was a free pair (as a 1x1x2 block) and the LL was r U2 R' U' R U' r' + AUF. I'm pretty sure the start was the one below, or with the first two moves swapped.

x2 y
D' F R2 F R L2 U2
y' R' F R

If someone finds my finish please let me know 

Edit: Found it

x2 y 
F D' R2 F R L2 U2
y' R' F R
y U' R' U R U2 L U L'
y U2 R U' R'
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' U

31 Moves, only 4.93 tps


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 17, 2014)

EMI said:


> Lolwat, 3x3 Single, second sub 7 ... so lucky though
> 6.29 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F U2 B R' B' D2 R2 B' F U
> I had Double-X-Cross, the last pair was a free pair (as a 1x1x2 block) and the LL was r U2 R' U' R U' r' + AUF. I'm pretty sure the start was the one below, or with the first two moves swapped.
> 
> ...



Congrats! 
Here is my version:
x2 y 
D' F R2 F R L2 U2
y' R' F R
U2 L U' L' U F' L F U' L'
U' D R' U' R D' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R2 U
38 moves 6.89 tps


----------



## EMI (Nov 17, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Congrats!
> Here is my version:
> x2 y
> D' F R2 F R L2 U2
> ...



Did you actually see that multi slotting and know that ZBLL? :O


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 17, 2014)

PB 4x4 avg5! 32.177!


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 17, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-17
avg of 12: 3.04

Time List:
1. 3.95 U B' R' L R' L' B' R' l r' b' u' 
2. 3.11 L R U L U' R' B U l b' u' 
3. (4.63) B L B' U' L R B L' l' r' b' u' 
4. 2.98 L B U R' B' R U' L l' r' b u 
5. 3.30 U R' U' B' U' R' B' U l' r b 
6. 3.38 U L U' R U L U' L u 
7. (2.30) R' U R B L' U' L U r' u' 
8. 2.76 U L B U' R U B R' b u' 
9. 2.41 R U B L' B L' U R' r b 
10. 2.48 B R U' L R' L' B R' b 
11. 3.35 L' B U' L B R B L' r b 
12. 2.70 U L' U R' U L R' B R

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-17
avg of 5: 2.55

Time List:
1. (2.30) R' U R B L' U' L U r' u' 
2. 2.76 U L B U' R U B R' b u' 
3. 2.41 R U B L' B L' U R' r b 
4. 2.48 B R U' L R' L' B R' b 
5. (3.35) L' B U' L B R B L' r b

wut


----------



## Erik (Nov 17, 2014)

EMI said:


> Nooo, it has to stay 7.08



I will press the reset button (DNF) if I beat it I think. A 6.99 in 2014 is not as cool as 7.08 from 2008  
Came kinda close in the 2nd round with 7.25 btw...


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 17, 2014)

Erik said:


> I will press the reset button (DNF) if I beat it I think. A 6.99 in 2014 is not as cool as 7.08 from 2008
> Came kinda close in the 2nd round with 7.25 btw...


cmon really 
even if it was sub-wr


----------



## tx789 (Nov 17, 2014)

While this doesn't contain any pb's. It's the best average of 5 and 12. I've had at 2x2 in while. Also that average of 5 may be the only sub 3 that I've had where all the single were sub 3. The average of 12 was 0.04 off pb as well.

2x2x2 cube
18/11/2014 10:23:26 AM - 10:58:30 AM

Mean: 3.81
Average: 3.82
Best time: 1.00
Median: 3.84
Worst time: 5.54
Standard deviation: 0.81

Best average of 5: 2.47
9-13 - 2.29 2.70 2.41 (2.25) (2.88)

Best average of 12: 3.05
8-19 - 3.36 2.29 2.70 2.41 (2.25) 2.88 (4.92) 3.98 3.10 3.01 3.13 3.66


Spoiler



1. 4.30 R' U2 F2 U' F R U' R2 U
2. 3.96 R' U' F R' F R F' U2
3. 4.79 R F2 U R' U F2 U F2
4. 4.61 F' U' R U2 F2 R2 F' U R U
5. 3.48 U2 R U F' R F U' F U2
6. 3.17 F U R2 F' U R F' R F' U2
7. 3.90 R F U2 R' U F R2
8. 3.36 F' U2 R U' F R' F2 R2 F'
9. 2.29 U F R2 U' R F
10. 2.70 R F R' U' F R2 F' U2 F2
11. 2.41 U R F2 U' R' U F' U' R2
12. 2.25 F' U' F2 U F' U' R2 U2
13. 2.88 F2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 R2 F' U'
14. 4.92 R' U F' U R' U2 R F2 U'
15. 3.98 U F R' U F' U' R U R'
16. 3.10 U R U2 R U' F2 U2 R2 U'
17. 3.01 R' F' U F' U R' F R'
18. 3.13 R2 F2 R U' F U2
19. 3.66 U' F2 U2 F' R U' F U' F
20. 4.97 F2 U F' U2 R' U R F'
21. 4.74 R U F' R F U' R F U2
22. 3.36 F' R' U F2 U' F' U2 F U2
23. 1.00 U2 F U' R2
24. 2.70 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2
25. 4.28 F2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' F R2 U'
26. 3.46 F' U F' U2 F R U' R F2
27. 3.48 U R2 U2 F' R' F U' F' U'
28. 4.10 F2 U' F' U' R2 F R' U2 R2 U'
29. 3.31 U R2 F2 R' U2 R' F U2 R2 U'
30. 4.23 R U' F2 R F' R' U2 R2 F
31. 4.69 F' U' F' R' F' R2 U F2
32. 3.95 F2 U2 F' R U' F2 U' F U
33. 4.31 R F2 R U2 R F' U R' F U'
34. 3.47 F2 U F2 R' U R2 F2 U F
35. 4.18 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 F' R' U
36. 3.14 R F U' R' F U' R2
37. 2.85 F2 R' U R U' F U2
38. 4.12 U R2 U' R U' F R' F2 R
39. 4.58 U R2 F U R F2 R F2
40. 4.64 R2 U R2 U' R U' F R2 U'
41. 3.69 R F U2 R' U' R U R2 U
42. 4.88 U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 R U'
43. 4.14 F' R F' U F2 U' R F2 U
44. 4.29 U2 F U' F U2 F' U F2 U'
45. 4.59 R2 F' U2 F R U2 F' R2
46. 3.86 R F U2 R' F' U2 F R U
47. 3.63 R U2 R' U R' F' R2 F2 U
48. 4.16 R' F2 U2 F R U' R2 F
49. 3.09 F U F' R2 U' F' R2 U2 R'
50. 4.95 R F2 U2 R F R' U2 F U' R
51. 2.89 U2 R' U2 R F U' F2 U2
52. 3.19 U' F' R2 F R' F R2 F U'
53. 4.36 F2 R2 U R' F R2 F2 U
54. 4.22 F R U2 F U' R U' R2
55. 4.39 U2 F2 R2 F U F U' R2 U2
56. 4.18 F2 U' F2 U' F R F' U2 R2
57. 3.60 F' R2 F2 U F' R' U F2
58. 5.54 F R' F' R' U2 F R U2 F'
59. 3.78 F R2 F U2 F' R U R2 F' U'
60. 3.57 U2 F2 R2 F' R U R' U' R
61. 5.38 U' F U F2 R' U R F' R U'
62. 4.92 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F U
63. 3.29 U' R F R2 F R' U2 F2 R' U'
64. 3.61 U' R F2 R' F U F R
65. 3.82 U2 F R' F2 U F' U F' R2 U'
66. 3.81 R2 F' U F' U' F2 U R'
67. 5.36 R2 U F2 R' F' U2 R F2 R
68. 3.97 U' R' F2 R' U R' F2 R F2 U'
69. 5.22 F' U R2 F' U R U2 R2 U'
70. 4.57 F R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R U'
71. 2.99 F' R' U F' R U2 F'
72. 2.31 U2 R2 U R U2 F2 U' F'
73. 3.64 F' R F R' U2 R' U' R U'
74. 4.29 F R' F R2 U' R2 U R' F
75. 3.14 U' F' R U' R F2 R F R2
76. 3.55 F R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'
77. 3.86 F' U R2 F2 U' F U' R' U'
78. 2.53 R' U' R F' R' F' U2 F' R' U'
79. 4.98 F2 R U R2 F' R U R U2
80. 4.53 U' F R' F R U' R F2 U2
81. 4.02 F2 U' F' R2 U F' U F U
82. 4.26 U2 R' F U R' U2 R U
83. 3.73 U F' R2 U R' U' F' R' U'
84. 3.59 F U2 F' U2 R F' R F' R' U'
85. 4.00 F' R F' R F2 R U' R2 F'
86. 2.58 R U F' R U F2 U F' U
87. 4.73 F2 U R F2 U R U' F U'
88. 3.24 R2 U R F2 U' R' U' R
89. 2.95 R2 U2 R F' U2 R2 F U'
90. 4.17 U2 R' F2 R U' F U R' U
91. 4.25 F2 R F2 U2 R' F R U2 R2
92. 3.47 U F' R U F U' F2 U2 F'
93. 4.76 U' F' R2 U F2 R' U' R2 U'
94. 2.73 R' U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R U2
95. 3.75 U F R' U F' U F2 U' R2 F
96. 4.98 R' F' U R U' R U2 F' U
97. 3.24 F R' U2 R U F' R F U
98. 3.72 U2 R U F2 R' F' R F2 R2 U'
99. 2.50 U' R2 U2 R' U R F U' R
100. 4.06 U R' F U R' U2 F R F'


----------



## GG (Nov 17, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 29/29
best time: 58.86
worst time: 1:29.42

current avg5: 1:19.17 (σ = 13.55)
best avg5: 1:05.41 (σ = 5.06)

current avg12: 1:11.82 (σ = 9.82)
best avg12: 1:07.45 (σ = 6.22)

session avg: 1:10.55 (σ = 7.30)
session mean: 1:11.09

um i guess i still suck at 4x4 -_-


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 18, 2014)

9.41 3x3x3 single. 4th sub-10, 1st sub-9.5.

9.41 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B' R2 B U2 L' D' R D2 R' D2 U B2 U B' 

x2 R2 F R' // cross (3,3)
u' R U R' u R U2 R' // f2l-1 (8,11)
y L U L' U' y R U' R' // f2l-2 (7,18)
y U L' U' L // f2l-3 (4,22)
U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // f2l-4 (8,30)
U R U R' U R U' L' U R' U' L U' // COLL (EPLL skip) (13, 43)

43/9.41 = 4.57 tps

also 16.05 ao200. Not quite sub 16 yet...


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 18, 2014)

avg of 5: 6.96

Time List:
1. (6.28) D2 B' F' R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L F L2 D' F L F U2 B 
2. (8.18) L' U L' D2 F D R U2 L' F' D2 F B2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 
3. 7.00 F2 U' R2 U D2 R' U' B' D L B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 
4. 6.34 F2 L D2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 L D2 R' U L' U B2 D B' F R2 U' B' 
5. 7.56 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B' U' R' U' F' D2 R' U' F' L

PB by 0.01. On cam.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Nov 18, 2014)

3x3 

8.35 avg5
8.86 avg12
10.26 avg100


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 18, 2014)

36.53, 42.29, 42.13, 28.36, 35.57, 31.20, 29.76, 32.82, 36.47, 45.10, 30.79, 32.38, 30.19, 36.55, 30.68, 37.55, 32.29, 35.31, 34.88, 27.12, 33.91, 28.90, 33.71, 35.10, 32.22, 36.74, 37.17, 32.98, 29.58, 34.38, 35.03, 34.82, 32.35, 32.43, 28.31, 29.76, 29.08, 31.57, 34.17, 30.01, 29.44, 34.54, 32.98, 32.98, 31.41, 32.70, 42.20, 34.74, 31.98, 28.83, 29.02, 33.60, 34.18, 35.99
wat
number of times: 54/54
best time: 27.12
worst time: 45.10
best avg5: 30.14 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 31.38 (σ = 1.75)
best avg50: 32.71 (σ = 2.36)
session avg: 33.15 (σ = 2.80)
session mean: 33.42
4x4


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 18, 2014)

Pyraminx
5.38 ao12
6.35 ao50
6.85 ao100


----------



## Benyó (Nov 18, 2014)

Erik said:


> I will press the reset button (DNF) if I beat it I think. A 6.99 in 2014 is not as cool as 7.08 from 2008
> Came kinda close in the 2nd round with 7.25 btw...



or just use a 3rd gen stack, it will reset itself


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 18, 2014)

I just got a 1:50 average on 4x4. My second sub 2. I have used Hoya for about a month.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 18, 2014)

6x6, smashed all my PBs wat

number of times: 15/15
best time: 3:03.46
worst time: 5:44.09

current mo3: 4:12.51 (σ = 82.65)
best mo3: 3:27.21 (σ = 21.73)

current avg5: 3:37.51 (σ = 11.40)
best avg5: 3:24.82 (σ = 5.10)

current avg12: 3:37.46 (σ = 19.03)
best avg12: 3:32.52 (σ = 14.04)

session avg: 3:36.13 (σ = 16.82)
session mean: 3:42.48

3:34.02, 3:35.75, 3:25.33, 3:50.20, 3:28.06, 3:10.82, 3:51.86, 3:18.94, 3:27.47, 4:14.71, 3:27.65, 3:34.88, 3:49.99, 3:03.46, 5:44.09

Subbed my former PB single 3 times in this session. The mo3 should've been faster, it had a counting 3:51 :/ 

My PB mo3 before this was 3:34.24 lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 18, 2014)

5x5
Session average: 1:38.97
1. 1:35.26 
2. 1:37.36 
3. (1:33.14) 
4. 1:44.28 
5. (1:46.73)



Iggy said:


> 6x6, smashed all my PBs wat



Nice!


EDIT:
Session average: 1:37.63
1. 1:35.26 
2. 1:37.36 
3. 1:33.14 
4. 1:44.28 
5. 1:46.73 
6. 1:35.90 
7. 1:34.77 
8. 1:35.69 
9. 1:38.12 
10. (1:28.50) 
11. (1:51.77) 
12. 1:35.06

Aaaaand
Average of 5: 1:35.07
1. 1:38.12 
2. (1:28.50) 
3. (1:51.77) 
4. 1:35.06 
5. 1:32.04


----------



## mafergut (Nov 18, 2014)

3x3. Beat my PB Ao12 by 0.32

I also got my 3rd best Ao5 (the last 5 times of the Ao12) and got as close as +0.01 of my PB Ao100 (how bad!)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-18
solves/total: 125/125

single
best: 17.16
worst: 33.38

avg of 5
current: 23.97 (σ = 0.35)
best: 20.62 (σ = 1.11)

avg of 12
current: 23.62 (σ = 2.43)
* best: 22.01* (σ = 2.01)

avg of 50
current: 24.14 (σ = 2.47)
best: 23.45 (σ = 1.53)

avg of 100
current: 23.81 (σ = 2.06)
best: 23.74 (σ = 1.99)

Times:


Spoiler



99. 23.94 D2 B D R B2 R' L' D L2 F B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B' 
100. 21.84 F2 R' B2 R D2 F2 D2 L' R' B2 L' U L' D' B' L' F R' D B' U' 
101. 17.16 L' U2 F2 L U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 U L F' R B D L F2 L' R 
102. 33.38 L2 F2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R B' D' L U' R' D2 L U F' 
103. 23.94 L2 R' F2 D2 L D2 R D2 R D2 R2 B' R' U B2 F2 R F R B' U' 
104. 20.45 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 L D F R' B2 U' F2 U B D' 
105. 24.40 B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L U L2 B L' D' F' R F2 D' 
106. 19.49 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B D' B' U' F R' F' U2 L' R D2 
107. 24.30 D R B' U2 B' R L U L U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 F' R2 B 
108. 21.70 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R' F D' L' 
109. 20.68 F' U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B L D' L' F U' R' D F2 U' R' 
110. 19.33 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' F R' U' F D' L2 F2 R' U L' U2


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 18, 2014)

15.58 ao100 on 3x3x3, PB by ~0.05. First time I've broken that PB in a while, glad I'm now just about as good as I was last time I was practising... 
In my session at the moment I'm running a 16.20 ao870. Hoping to get it below 16 before 1500 solves!


----------



## imvelox (Nov 18, 2014)

1:49.43 6x6 single with double parity


----------



## porkynator (Nov 18, 2014)

9.70 F' R' D2 F L B R2 F2 B R2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' 

x2 U R2 U2 Rw' D R' Rw' F'
R U R' U2 R U R'
y' R U2 R2 F' R y'
U2 R' U' R U2 R U R U' R U R' U2 R U R'
U'

lol


----------



## GG (Nov 19, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 58/58
best time: 2.92
worst time: 10.62

current avg5: 5.54 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 3.27 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 5.72 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 4.14 (σ = 0.91)

current avg50: 5.08 (σ = 0.97)
best avg50: 4.85 (σ = 0.89)

might put 2x2 pbs in sig...

2x2vs3x3zz


----------



## ottozing (Nov 19, 2014)

Pyra

stats: (hide)
number of times: 250/250
best time: 1.782
worst time: 14.546

current avg5: 4.370 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 2.811 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 4.307 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 3.543 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 4.503 (σ = 1.02)
best avg50: 3.965 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 4.304 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 4.125 (σ = 0.68)

session avg: 4.214 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 4.364


----------



## tomatotrucks (Nov 19, 2014)

14.38, 15.63, (12.67), (20.57), 13.12 = 14.38 ao5 

O YUS


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 19, 2014)

4.288 Skewb average of 12.


----------



## Artic (Nov 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 4.288 Skewb average of 12.



When are we going to see more vids from you? I want to see those ZBLLs in action


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Artic said:


> When are we going to see more vids from you? I want to see those ZBLLs in action



If I ever get a camera, I'll upload vids


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> If I ever get a camera, I'll upload vids



Do you use full VHLS a lot because of ZBLL?


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Do you use full VHLS a lot because of ZBLL?



Nope just sledge and F' L' U' L F for TH. for OH I use full VHLS.

4.892 Skewb ao100, Finally sub 5.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Nope just sledge and F' L' U' L F for TH. for OH I use full VHLS.



You do surprisingly little VHLS for someone who knows full ZBLL!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 19, 2014)

More Skewb
4.834 AO200
4.737 AO100
4.095 AO12
3.456 AO5
1.775 Single R B' R' L B' D L

Edit:
4.629 AO100
3.829 AO12. Cool sub 4, PB was 4.427 yesterday.

3.792 AO12 1 Sledge/hedge 4 times
3.438 AO5


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Haven't done a 3x3 ao50 in a while
Average of 50: 13.80
Standard deviation is 1.00 


Spoiler



1. 14.85 R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D' L' R2 B L' U2 R U2 B2 U 
2. 13.62 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R' U R2 B' L2 D' F' L2 D R' 
3. (11.57) U2 F U2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' L R D2 B L2 D2 L F2 
4. (11.29) F' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' F' R2 F D' R B D' F' L' U2 B2 D2 L2 
5. 12.95 L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 R2 B D R' D R' F D' L' R U L' 
6. 14.18 D' U' F2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' U L2 F' D2 U2 B' L F2 L' 
7. 12.30 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L F2 D' U2 R' D R2 B R2 
8. 14.71 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 B' L2 B D' L U2 B' L' D' L' 
9. 12.24 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R' U2 F2 D' B F2 U B' F' U' 
10. 15.54 L' F' U' L2 B2 U2 B' L' B' L2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L 
11. 15.22 U2 B2 U L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 L' B U2 B U L' D2 B R B' 
12. 12.77 B2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F' U2 R B D L2 F2 
13. 12.92 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D' L' F R F D U' B2 U2 
14. 14.96 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 D' B' D2 F L U' L' B2 L' R F2 
15. 14.25 F2 R B' L D R L U2 D' L U2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 F D2 B' U2 
16. 13.05 D' L2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 F D2 R D U F' L' R2 B2 U2 
17. 14.69 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' D' B U B2 R F D2 F U 
18. 14.42 B' D' F' L' U' F' L B2 U' R U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B2 
19. 12.92 D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' R B U2 B L2 D U2 R' U 
20. 14.18 B2 L D2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 R F2 R2 F' U2 B' D L2 U' L' R2 F R 
21. 13.07 B D2 L2 U' B L U D2 R' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 
22. 12.72 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' R2 U F2 U' F U2 R2 D F 
23. 15.46 U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 U L D B U2 R' B2 L R2 B' D2 
24. 15.31 B L2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 B' F R2 D' B L B' R B2 D B' L' 
25. 12.55 R' F' U R' L' D2 B2 D' L B' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 D2 
26. 15.11 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F D2 B2 F' R2 U2 R' D' B F D' R2 U' L2 R U 
27. 13.96 R L' F L2 D2 R' U R' L F L D2 B2 R B2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 
28. 14.51 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' L D L' F' R2 U' F2 L B U2 
29. 13.35 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' B' U L' U' R D' R2 B' U L 
30. 13.59 D' R2 F D2 F B' L U R U F R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 B U2 
31. 13.04 B' L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F R2 F D' B2 L' B' R U' R' D R D' R' 
32. 14.81 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' D' L' F2 R' U2 R' F L2 R2 
33. (16.33) F' L' D F2 R2 B D2 L D2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 B' U2 F2 B U2 
34. 14.65 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' L F U B' D L2 U L D 
35. 12.10 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 R' D' R' F' L' U2 R F L2 U' 
36. (11.80) U2 D2 F2 L' U B L D B' R' B U2 L2 B D2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 B 
37. 14.87 U B L' F2 U' F2 R' U' D2 R F' B U2 R2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' 
38. 12.58 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D F' U' L R2 U B' D R2 B' L2 
39. 12.84 D B2 U L2 F' D' L F B U' L' U2 F2 R L U2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 
40. 13.42 B2 D2 L F2 R D2 L' F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D B F2 L F2 U' R2 F' U2 
41. 14.84 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' D R2 F' R B2 L' B' D B' 
42. 13.12 L2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 B U2 B R2 F D' L' F2 D R' B2 L' B' F' U' 
43. 14.41 D' F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F D F2 L D U' B' R' U2 R 
44. 12.18 B2 U2 R B2 R' D2 R F2 D2 U2 B' D F D' U L B U' F' 
45. 13.74 U' R' U F U' B U2 D' R' U' F2 B R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 
46. (16.53) L2 F L2 F U2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D R' D2 U' B D' B F' R2 D2 
47. 14.09 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D U2 L2 U B L R' D2 
48. (15.65) D2 F2 R D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F D R' U R D2 L B U L' 
49. 13.14 U' B2 R' B2 D2 B R2 F' U B2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 
50. 13.84 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 F U' B' F' L2 D' R B2 D' U' R



Is 1.00 an normal standard deviation or am I unusually consistent?


----------



## CzaroDziej (Nov 19, 2014)

Some cool UWRs from my mate Kipek

feet ofc

Mean of 3: 25.89
1. 24.09
2. 25.41
3. 28.18

avg5: 26.36
times missed

Mean of 10: 27.77
1. 27.33
2. 28.03
3. 29.05
4. 29.55
5. 24.09
6. 25.41
7. 28.18
8. 31.56
9. 29.84
10. 24.68

mo100: 31.66

done about month ago, but he forgot about it :>


----------



## mafergut (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Haven't done a 3x3 ao50 in a while
> Average of 50: 13.80
> Standard deviation is 1.00
> Is 1.00 an normal standard deviation or am I unusually consistent?



I think your unusually consistent  Well, I guess the better you become the faster you are and also the more consistent you get... up to a point. At your time range you can still be very consistent from solve to solve, perhaps somebody who is sub-10 or sub-9 cannot have a std dev. as low as that. But what do I know? I am still not sub-20. From the sessions I have stored in my PC I have between 2 and 3.5 std dev. and the lowest one is a 1.5


----------



## GG (Nov 19, 2014)

10.66 single
D L2 U L' U' L' F' D B2 U2 L D2 R' B2 R' U2 D2 B2 L2 

z2 // inspection
R' U2 R L U2' L // cross [6/6]
y R U' R' // f2l~1 [3/9]
U2 L U' L' // f2l~2 [4/13]
U y L U' L' U' R U' R' // f2l~3 [8/21]
L U L' U L U' L' // f2l~4 [7/28]
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // oll [10/38]
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // pll [15/43]

43/10.66=4.03 htm

I particularly like this cross solution.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 19, 2014)

5x5: 1:29.63 MO3, 1:31.75 AO5, 1:34.31 AO12, 1:39.70 AO100.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2014)

Average of 12: 17.83
1. 18.43 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (6, -4) / (6, -3)
2. 17.88 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-5, 0)
3. 15.10 (-2, 0) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) /
4. 17.87 (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -4) /
5. 15.35 (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (5, 0) /
6. (14.79) (0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -3) / (4, 0) / (4, -2) / (-2, 0) /
7. 18.99 (-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) /
8. 16.00 (-5, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) /
9. 18.22 (-2, 3) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, -3) / (4, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) /
10. 19.82 (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (5, 0)
11. (29.39) (4, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
12. 20.63 (0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 20, 2014)

What the GJ!

Should Brady be scared?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> What the GJ!
> 
> Should Brady be scared?



Only if he gets bad scrambles and I get good ones 

edit: PB

Average of 5: 2.89
1. 3.02 U R' U B' L' R' B U' l' r' u
2. 2.72 B L' B' L B R' U L r' b
3. (3.14) L U' R' U B R' U R l'
4. (2.61) U R' U B' U' B' R B' l r u'
5. 2.94 U' R U' B' L' B U L r b' u' 

Pretending to be in comp too


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 20, 2014)

Finally sub-30! 29.12 4x4 single!


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 20, 2014)

Got these two solve in a row. Both look awful at first, right?

1.365 F' U2 R U2 F' U' R' F U 
1.298 R F' U F' U F' R2 F R'

Apparently not.


----------



## GG (Nov 20, 2014)

59.86 avg on 4x4 with a counting 54.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 20, 2014)

I swear this is the first 2x2 scramble I got tonight
1.36 F U F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U2
Yeah, I failed it.


----------



## NTCuber (Nov 20, 2014)

Since I don't post and its been like 8 months, I will update my PBs:
-2x2: 2.90/5.57/5.97
-3x3: 18.xx/21.xx/24.59


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 20, 2014)

DanpHan said:


> I swear this is the first 2x2 scramble I got tonight
> 1.36 F U F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U2
> Yeah, I failed it.



lel, it isn't super lol. .990


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 20, 2014)

owait, I posted that in the wrong thread
whatever


----------



## Iggy (Nov 20, 2014)

My clock fails at weekly comp motivated me to practice a bit

1. 5.65

```
UU u2'   dU u     dd u     Ud u     dU u5'   Ud u2    UU u3'   UU u3    UU u4'   dd       Ud
 dd d2'   dU d'    UU d2'   Ud d4'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d2    dU
```

First sub 6 in a while


----------



## kcl (Nov 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> avg of 5: 6.96
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (6.28) D2 B' F' R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L F L2 D' F L F U2 B
> ...



waaaat


----------



## Iggy (Nov 20, 2014)

Average of 12: 2.36
1. 1.56 R U R F' R' U F2 R U2 
2. 2.58 R U F R' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
3. 3.26 F2 R F2 U R' U R2 U F2 
4. 2.17 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F U' R' 
5. 2.58 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R U' R2 U2 
6. (1.29) U F2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' F' 
7. 2.17 F U' F' R' F2 U R U2 R U' 
8. 2.25 R2 U F U' F R U2 R U' 
9. (3.89) R U2 R F' R F R F2 U 
10. 2.87 F U' F' R2 F U2 R' U2 R' 
11. 2.26 F2 U R' U R U R2 F U' 
12. 1.89 U F U F' U' F U2 F U' 

PB


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 20, 2014)

First sub-10 skewb ao50 is also sub-9

Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 3.097
Worst Time: 13.033
Session Avg: 8.655
Session Mean: 8.631
Individual Times: 
8.080, 7.230, 10.463, 7.897, 12.764, 8.230, (3.097), 9.813, 9.263, 9.563, 9.564, 9.163, 10.947, 6.080, 8.330, 8.680, 9.330, 12.347, 7.629, 6.830, 6.980, 10.947, 5.498, 7.730, 4.563, 12.097, 10.913, 11.997, 7.863, 4.196, 8.780, 9.514, 10.516, 4.846, (13.033), 10.164, 7.998, 9.413, 7.380, 11.514, 7.780, 8.330, 6.780, 3.796, 10.747, 7.180, 5.546, 7.330, 12.197, 10.663


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 20, 2014)

4x4 failPB. 51.27 AO12, with a counting 1:15 because of a DNF 51 where I got R perm + PLL parity and thought it was just a normal R perm. If that 51 hadn't been DNF, The AO12 would've been sub 49.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 20, 2014)

I did a pyraminx session of 100 solve and got some pb's. They are listed below:
Mean of 3 3.63
Mean of 10 5.56
Mean of 100 7.36
Average of 5 4.33 
Average of 12 5.96 First sub six

Times for average of 12:
8.63 5.78 5.04 4.87 5.86 3.07 (1.95) 6.37 (10.15) 7.46 5.01 7.49

And the average of 5: 
5.04 4.87 (5.86) 3.07 (1.95)


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 20, 2014)

Pyraminx 

PB ao100 and ao5

stats: (hide)
number of times: 111/112
best time: 3.43
worst time: 15.48

current avg5: 5.59 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 4.95 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 6.29 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 6.10 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 6.92 (σ = 1.36)
best avg100: 6.88 (σ = 1.36)


----------



## Username (Nov 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Pyraminx
> 
> current avg100: 6.92 (σ = 1.36)
> best avg100: 6.88 (σ = 1.36)



Nice improvement! Just don't get too scary


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 20, 2014)

Username said:


> Nice improvement! Just don't get too scary



Don't worry PB ao5 is still more than a second behind you NR 

I was thinking of learning some new methods tough... Maybe Nutella and some other stuff. Now I mainly use 1-flip and sometimes Oka


----------



## Iggy (Nov 20, 2014)

58.54 Megaminx single, 9th sub 1. 1:07.12 avg5 too, 2nd best ever


----------



## Username (Nov 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Don't worry PB ao5 is still more than a second behind you NR
> 
> I was thinking of learning some new methods tough... Maybe Nutella and some other stuff. Now I mainly use 1-flip and sometimes Oka



Can you 1-look what case you get when you do your top using 1flip? If not I'd suggest learning that first. 90% of my solves are 1flip so you could definitely get a bit faster with practice


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 20, 2014)

Username said:


> Can you 1-look what case you get when you do your top using 1flip? If not I'd suggest learning that first. 90% of my solves are 1flip so you could definitely get a bit faster with practice



I sometimes can and then I usually geta sub-6 solve... I would say about 40% of the time I can do it in 15s inspection


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 20, 2014)

3x3
solves/total: 170/170

single
best: 7.87
worst: 19.35

mean of 3
current: 11.54 (σ = 1.10)
best: 9.82 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 11.78 (σ = 0.25)
best: 10.36 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 12
current: 12.85 (σ = 2.40)
best: 10.86 (σ = 1.12)

avg of 50
current: 12.72 (σ = 1.62)
best: 11.78 (σ = 1.53)

avg of 100
current: 12.29 (σ = 1.54)
best: 12.08 (σ = 1.42)

Average: 12.23 (σ = 1.44)
Mean: 12.28

PB avg100


----------



## mafergut (Nov 20, 2014)

Soooooo close, but still not sub-20 Ao5. Anyway, this beats my previous PB Ao5 by more than half a second.

The 30sec solve was just a failed OLL followed by re-solving the cube all over again 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-20
*avg of 5: 20.01*

Time List:
1. 19.08 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D U B F U R' U2 B F2 L2 R U 
2. (30.12) F2 U F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F' L2 F2 L U' R2 D F D' B 
3. 20.29 R' U2 B2 D2 L D2 R' U2 B2 L' R' D' L' F L' D' F2 R' F2 R' 
4. (19.06) D2 B2 L' R2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R F L' B' F R D L D F U 
5. 20.65 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 D2 R2 B' D' B' U2 F L2 U' B L


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 20, 2014)

NL 6.60 3x3 single!

Scramble: U2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 D' B' F2 U L2 F D' B2 L' F 

Inspection // y'
Cross // R' F R D'
F2L1 // U2' L U' L'
F2L2 // U R U R' U2' R U R'
F2L3 // U R' U' R L' U L
F2L4 + WV // y R U' R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R'
PLL // U2' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## TDM (Nov 20, 2014)

why am I doing this

Rubik's cube with feet
20-Nov-2014 21:05:44 - 21:57:36

Mean: 2:32.53
Average: 2:32.22
Best time: 2:02.68
Median: 2:33.14
Worst time: 3:05.86
Standard deviation: 17.28

Best average of 5: 2:26.46
9-13 - 2:28.21 2:19.87 2:31.29 (2:14.18) (2:43.67)

Best average of 12: 2:31.07
1-12 - 2:40.09 2:09.16 (3:05.86) 2:44.59 2:35.80 (2:02.68) 2:33.14 2:54.39 2:28.21 2:19.87 2:31.29 2:14.18

1. 2:40.09 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F' R2 L' B2 D' B R2 U2 B L' U'
2. 2:09.16 B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F' D' L B' R2 D' R' L D2 L' U'
3. 3:05.86 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 D' R B' D B F D2 F2 U'
4. 2:44.59 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B R B U' R2 L U F2 D U'
5. 2:35.80 U L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 F' U L2 B2 D2 L U2
6. 2:02.68 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L' D' L2 D2 F' R' D2 L2 U2
7. 2:33.14 R2 B2 U B2 U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 B' D2 L' D2 F' U' R D F D2 L
8. 2:54.39 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' F' U L2 B' D' B2 R' U
9. 2:28.21 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 U2 L' B R B2 F' R2
10. 2:19.87 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F R' U F2 L F2 L F' U' B' D2
11. 2:31.29 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U F' L B2 U R B D' R U2 F U'
12. 2:14.18 U' R2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F R L F D B2 R' D B' L D2
13. 2:43.67 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' L B R D2 B L2 D' L2 D'

6 is NL PB and 0.23 from PB and 1-12 is PB Ao12.


----------



## SpiderFingers (Nov 20, 2014)

PB average of 5 and mean of 3 (Roux):
Average: 15.36 (σ = 0.72)
mean of 3 14.95 (σ = 1.06)

Time List:
1. 15.27 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U' R' F L' D' F D R2 D' B' R 
2. 17.73 F' U L D' B2 R' L F B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 
3. 14.04 L2 F2 L' D2 R B2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 B' R2 B F' D' F' R2 B' F' R2 
4. 14.69 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 U B2 U B2 R' U B L R' B 
5. 16.12 L F2 R F2 R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R F' R' F2 D L D2 U2 L2 B R


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 20, 2014)

38:50.956 Gigaminx single, what am I doing with my life!


----------



## Julian (Nov 20, 2014)

tied ao12 pb, 9.23


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 21, 2014)

9.823 3x3 Ao25. Probably not a PB, but I noticed I was on a good streak and decided to check.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 21, 2014)

4.01 Pyraminx avg100 earlier today. There was a 3.4x avg12 in there and a 3.90 avg50 too.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 21, 2014)

7x7: 3:47.70 single, 3:59.17 MO3.

3:47.70
4:14.65
3:55.14


----------



## Iggy (Nov 21, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 4.01 Pyraminx avg100 earlier today. There was a 3.4x avg12 in there and a 3.90 avg50 too.



wat, 0.02 slower that my PB

pls stop


----------



## ottozing (Nov 21, 2014)

Iggy said:


> pls stop



Nah, I need to beat my dumb 4.23 official average with ridiculous scrambles that I could probably sub 3.4 now.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 21, 2014)

6.96! Second sub-7 and first solve of the day. (this was this morning)


----------



## Iggy (Nov 21, 2014)

Average of 5: 2.62
1. 2.52 R' L U' B U' L' R B u' 
2. (3.20) U L' R L' U' L' R U b 
3. 2.65 U' L' R' B U L B' R' b' 
4. (2.29) U R U R U R' L B R' 
5. 2.70 L' R U R U' R' L' U' l' u' 

lol dem scrambles. Finally got a sub 3 avg5

Also got a 3.47 avg12, 0.03 slower than PB


----------



## ClovisKoo (Nov 21, 2014)

10.68 3x3 single!


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2014)

Best average of 5: 48.73
16-20 - 52.65 47.16 (46.09) (53.85) 46.37

PB.


----------



## Pailly19 (Nov 21, 2014)

just got my first sub-22 average of 5 on 3x3
21.24
21.86
23.74
22.51
21.54

average: 21.97


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 21, 2014)

I just got a 1:25.xx 4x4 single! I'm very happy with it. 10 seconds faster than my pb before. But the edge pairing was lucky, two pairs were already paired. 
Hope i get a sub-1 solve soon. Or is it Hard to get a sub 1?


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 21, 2014)

3:25.43 7x7 single
Beat my old pb by .17 lol
Also, finished learning eg-1 about a week ago, so yay!



AirbusCube said:


> I just got a 1:25.xx 4x4 single! I'm very happy with it. 10 seconds faster than my pb before. But the edge pairing was lucky, two pairs were already paired.
> Hope i get a sub-1 solve soon. Or is it Hard to get a sub 1?



Not really, you just have to practice a lot. Good job on the 1:25!


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 21, 2014)

My megaminx ao100 is now sub-NR, waiting for a comp


----------



## Randomno (Nov 21, 2014)

Pailly19 said:


> just got my first sub-22 average of 5 on 3x3
> 21.24
> 21.86
> 23.74
> ...



Yeah, you're definitely Seb Weyer. Doesn't everyone find it annoying when their best 3x3 average is the same as their best 4x4 single?


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 21, 2014)

First sub-1 4x4 single: 54.86!


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> First sub-1 4x4 single: 54.86!


Your first sub-1 was sub-55? Gj. How lucky was it?


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 21, 2014)

Cheers, It was not that lucky with PLL parity.

Decent/Easy centers
Decent F3E
Pretty nice last centers
Decent/Easy EP
Very nice F2L
PLL parity + Z perm


----------



## Randomno (Nov 21, 2014)

First 5 timed solves today...

avg of 5: 27.863

Time List:
1. (29.764) F2 R' B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 R D2 L' D' B' L' U L' B2 D2 L2 R' 
2. 26.929 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 U2 F' R' F D U' B' L R U' L2 F2 
3. (23.849) F' R' F2 U D F L D2 B' U L' D2 R2 B2 U' D F2 U' D2 B2 
4. 29.062 D2 R D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 R2 D F' R' U B2 D F' D' U2 B 
5. 27.598 L2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R B' U' F2 L F D' B D R U2

That last one was done on yellow cross and was pretty bad, got a free pair and 1 look PLL though (yeah... I _still_ use 2 look).


----------



## Randomno (Nov 21, 2014)

1:44.119 3x3 OH single.

So pro.

EDIT: 1:45.272 single included a Z perm... D:

MOAR EDIT: 1:38.95, first ever sub 1:40. You can tell I'm good at this.


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Cheers, It was not that lucky with PLL parity.


Oh ok. It's always nice to have a solve that isn't lucky but just flows really nicely. That's how I got my 4x4 PB single too.


Randomno said:


> (yeah... I _still_ use 2 look)


why


----------



## ottozing (Nov 21, 2014)

3.894 Skewb avg50. Haven't touched a skewb for over a week because of so much pyra


----------



## Randomno (Nov 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> why



All those G perms scare me.

And V perm.

It's just I keep putting it off, I learnt A perm and Ja but forgot them the next day.


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2014)

Randomno said:


> All those G perms scare me.
> 
> And V perm.
> 
> It's just I keep putting it off, I learnt A perm and Ja but forgot them the next day.


Gc: R2 F2 R2 [R perm] R2 F2 R2
Gd: just do the inverse
that's two done easily
Ja can be done by mirroring Jb, so that's also easy
A perms are only 9 moves... if you really can't learn them but know Jb, try: R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'
T perms are easy if you know Jb, and using Jb you can also do Na and probably Y.

They do look scary, but trust me, they aren't that bad. If you really struggle, just do one a day, and focus on learning it so you're sure you remember it. And then check to see if you still know it in the morning. By doing that it should only take a couple of weeks to get through all of them. One a day isn't that bad, right?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Your first sub-1 was sub-55?


My first sub 1 was 52.76. And on 5x5, my PB is 1:21 and that solve was my only sub 1:38 at the time I got it. 


TDM said:


> Gc: R2 F2 R2 [R perm] R2 F2 R2


No way... I never noticed that my Gc alg was an R perm conjugate. How did I miss that?


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 22, 2014)

10.61 R2 U2 B' F' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F D U' L B D2 L U' L' F2

New single best.  Just wish I hadn't done such a slowish f2l and then gotten a anti-sune PLL skip...still happy with it though.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 22, 2014)

41.71 4x4 single


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> My first sub 1 was 52.76. And on 5x5, my PB is 1:21 and that solve was my only sub 1:38 at the time I got it.


Nice... I thought me getting 9.23 as my first sub-10 was a bit jump.


> No way... I never noticed that my Gc alg was an R perm conjugate. How did I miss that?


I didn't see that for a while when I first learned it too. But when I started doing it OH (where I had to do turns slower) I noticed that it was really similar to the R perm, so I compared them, and that's when I saw it was just a conjugated R perm.

E: 228. 13.13 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' F' R' B2 R2 D R' B R2 D2 U'
229. 15.66 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 B' R2 L F' D2 R U B2 R2 L2 U2
230. 13.39 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 F L' B' U' R' D R' L2 D2 B D
231. 16.43 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 R F' L2 U R2 B F U R2 L2
232. 12.86 F2 D F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D B L' B R2 D' U L D F' R2 U'

14.06 Roux Ao5, my first sub-15.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Nov 22, 2014)

5:35 feet single first ever attempt


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 22, 2014)

2:50 6x6 MO3 earlier today. 

Just now, a 10:35 2-7 relay. The first part of it was amazing by my standards. The 4x4 was sub 50, the 2x2 was an easy layer to sexysledge, the 3x3 flowed amazingly well. The 7x7 had really good reduction except for a pop that cost ~5 seconds, and then a bad 3x3 stage. The 6x6 was mediocre, and the 5x5 had very easy edge pairing and was pretty fast. That was my solving order. It's too bad my wrist had a repetitive stress type ache, because the 6x6 and 7x7 both would've been faster if my left hand had been working properly. Those are the two cubes out of the lot that take effort to turn, and my wrist slowed me down. Lookahead was great, though. Blah blah blah, tl;dr: relays yay


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 22, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 2:50 6x6 MO3 earlier today.


Aw ****


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 22, 2014)

4x4x4

54.31 ao50
PB ao100 inbound, hopefully


----------



## Randomno (Nov 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Gc: R2 F2 R2 [R perm] R2 F2 R2
> Gd: just do the inverse
> that's two done easily
> Ja can be done by mirroring Jb, so that's also easy
> ...



It's getting close to me having to learn 1 a day if I want to use 1 look PLL at Oxford Winter.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 22, 2014)

Mean of 3: 2:40.07

2:35.68, 2:39.97, 2:44.56


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 22, 2014)

OH

Best average of 5: 13.80
13.99 (15.21) 14.39 13.01 (12.67)

Best average of 12: 14.93
15.38 (15.83) 15.72 15.58 15.77 15.29 13.99 15.21 14.39 13.01 (12.67) 14.92


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2014)

25. 11.59 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R D' B2 R2 U2 B L' B L2 D2

z2 // Inspection (F2B-1 skip)
M' U R B' // F2B-2 (4/4)
U' R U2 R' U' R r U' r' U r' // F2B-3 (11/15)
U R' F R' F' R U' R // F2B-4 (8/23)
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL (12/35)
U2 M U' M' // EO (4/39)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // H perm!? (7/46)

3.97 TPS.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow today was a huge improvement for me.


Spoiler



enerated By csTimer on 2014-11-22
solves/total: 102/103

single
best: 11.76
worst: 22.46

mean of 3
current: 14.77 (σ = 2.59)
best: 13.87 (σ = 1.40)

avg of 5
current: 14.63 (σ = 1.50)
best: 14.26 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 12
current: 15.15 (σ = 1.31)
best: 14.89 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 50
current: 15.83 (σ = 1.44)
best: 15.51 (σ = 1.43)

avg of 100
current: 15.74 (σ = 1.54)
best: 15.72 (σ = 1.55)


----------



## mafergut (Nov 22, 2014)

More 3x3 PBs today Ao12, Ao50 & Ao100 (even if only by 0.01)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-22
solves/total: 105/105
[...]
avg of 12
current: 25.71 (σ = 3.69)
* best: 21.93 (σ = 1.52)*

avg of 50
current: 24.33 (σ = 2.49)
* best: 23.01 (σ = 2.07)*

avg of 100
current: 23.75 (σ = 2.48)
* best: 23.72 (σ = 2.52)*

Average: 23.72 (σ = 2.40)
Mean: 23.97

Time List (just the Ao12):


Spoiler



6. 21.48 L2 F R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U L' B2 F2 L U R' B' L' D' 
7. 29.19 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' U' B2 U' R D2 B' L2 D 
8. 21.28 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D B' F U2 L' B' R U' B' U' L' 
9. 22.23 D2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U B2 U B2 L' D2 B L' U B L R F2 
10. 18.53 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U B' L R D' B2 R D2 B' R' U L 
11. 22.47 U2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 B L2 D2 B' L' D' F2 U' L' D F2 R2 D B' 
12. 21.09 U R D B' D' R2 L F U2 L' U2 R' D2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 
13. 18.93 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D F L D2 R2 F' U2 B' L R2 
14. 24.12 U2 R F2 R D2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' U2 B' R' B D' F2 U' L' 
15. 23.76 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D L U L R2 D2 F 
16. 22.98 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F R B' L F' U R2 F' R2 D' 
17. 21.00 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' B D2 R' U B' U' L' B' L


----------



## imvelox (Nov 22, 2014)

OH

Average of 5: 16.67
1. (20.86) R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' R' D F2 L' F R' B2 R' 
2. 15.02 L R D2 L U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L D2 U' F' D B' D R B F2 L2 D 
3. (14.23) R' L2 U' B2 L B' U2 B L' D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 
4. 18.16 D B' U' B' L U2 D' B2 R D2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F U2 F B2 R2 
5. 16.84 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 R' D B D' U2 R' B F2 L2 D' R'

Average of 12: 18.86
1. 15.67 R D F U D R D R2 L F R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 
2. 19.82 D B' U' B' L U2 D' B2 R D2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F U2 F B2 R2
3. 20.86 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' R' D F2 L' F R' B2 R' 
4. 15.02 L R D2 L U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L D2 U' F' D B' D R B F2 L2 D 
5. (14.23) R' L2 U' B2 L B' U2 B L' D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 
6. 18.16 D B' U' B' L U2 D' B2 R D2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F U2 F B2 R2 
7. 16.84 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 R' D B D' U2 R' B F2 L2 D' R' 
8. 18.86 U2 L' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 R D2 F' D' L U' L F D2 B L' F2 
9. 21.61 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 B F2 R D' L F2 R' F' U2 B' U' L 
10. 19.75 U' L' F' R' F' R D' B2 L D2 B2 D2 F' U2 D2 B' D2 B L2 D2 
11. 22.00 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 L' D2 L2 R2 D' L' R' F U' F2 D2 L' B' R2 
12. (22.99) L U2 R F' L' U' L' B' D' L D2 F' L2 F2 B L2 B R2 B' U2 L2 

14.23 pll skip


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 22, 2014)

avg of 12: 3.23

Time List:
1. 2.53 L R' L' B L R' U' B' L 
2. 4.29 R B' U' L R' U' L U R' 
3. 3.89 U' R L U' B' R U B' 
4. 2.80 B R L R U' B' L R 
5. (5.41) B' R' L' B' R' B' U L 
6. (2.46) B U' R' U' B L' R B' R' 
7. 3.08 U R' B L' U' R L' U' B' 
8. 3.43 R' L' R' B R' L' U L 
9. 3.45 B R L' U L' R U L R 
10. 3.69 R' B' R U' R' B' R' U 
11. 2.53 B' R L' U R B U' L R 
12. 2.59 B U L' R' U' L B' L' B

wat lol. spacebar


----------



## Iggy (Nov 22, 2014)

7.50 3x3 NAR average by Bill Wang

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=723&cat=1&rnd=2


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2014)

2:39.34 Mega single. PB by 0.01.


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 22, 2014)

Attempting my first ao100...about a quarter of the way through and just barely sub-30.

But that's good for me! I'm sub-35 and most of the solves so far are between 24 and 26 secs, so I'm feeling good.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 22, 2014)

Pyra
avg of 5: 4.54

Time List:
1. 4.87 R' L R' B R L' B' R' l r' b 
2. 4.39 B U' R' L U B L U' u' 
3. 4.37 U B' R' U L' B L' B' R' r b 
4. (4.95) R B U' B U' L' R' L' l' r b' 
5. (1.30) U' L U' L' B U' R' U


----------



## Cale S (Nov 22, 2014)

8.48 3x3 single, first sub-10 wat

scramble: R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D F U2 L B' F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F'

reconstruction:
y' L' F R D' y' l2 // cross
R U2 R' U' R' U' R U' y L' U L // first pair
U R U' R' y R' U' R // second pair
U' y L' U L // third pair
y' L' U L // fourth pair
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL + PLL skip

4.59 tps, could have been faster


----------



## slinky773 (Nov 23, 2014)

Last Layer Skip. Not necessarily an accomplishment, but I got a 15.120 second OH solve, so.

Scramble: F D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F L U L' U' B' L' D2 L' B'

x2 // Inspection (0)
U R U' y R2 U y' R2 D2 // Cross (7)
U2 L U' L' // F2L - First Pair (4)
R U R' U R U R' R' U2 R // F2L - Second Pair (10)
U2 R U2 R' U2 y L U L' y' // F2L - Third Pair (8)
U R U2 R' U R U R' // F2L - Fourth Pair (8)
U2 // AUF
// Hell yeah baby


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 23, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-23
avg of 12: 5.530

Time List:
1. 6.081 L U B' L' B' U L U' l' r b' u' 
2. (3.703) B U' B L B L R L u' 
3. 4.107 R' B' R U B L U L l' b 
4. (13.061) U' R B U' L U L U' l' r' b u' 
5. 3.900 U B U L' B L' R' L' B r b 
6. 4.291 U R L' B' L' R' L' R 
7. 7.146 U L' U' R B R B R' l' r' b u' 
8. 6.075 R B R' U' B L' U L' r b' u' 
9. 6.973 L' R L B' U R' L' B l' 
10. 6.112 U' R' U' L' U L B' L' r' 
11. 4.626 U' B' R' U L' U R U' b u 
12. 5.993 U L' B U L B U' R l r'

solves 2-6 make a 4.09 ao5


----------



## Username (Nov 23, 2014)

13.29 D' B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 R' U R' F R2 B2 D R2

OH


----------



## Username (Nov 23, 2014)

19.24 ao100

oh


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 23, 2014)

2:53 Megaminx single, first sub 3! Also 7:05 7x7 single.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 23, 2014)

Spoiler: :O



THE NEW FORUM LAYOUT. NO. NO. NO. OH MY GOSH NO. IS THIS THREAD ABOUT TO BE DELETED? THIS SAYS THE ACCOMPLISHMENT THREAD IS BEING REPLACED BY THAT ****. PLEASE NO. NO ACCOMPLISHMENT FORUM, OR AT LEAST NOT INSTEAD OF THIS THREAD. LEAVE THIS MEGATHREAD, PLEEEASE.



Hysteria aside, having a bunch of tiny accomplishment threads instead of this will ruin it. The biggest reason I like this thread is that there's constant activity on it. Someone is always acheiving something and posting it here. Making a bunch of smaller, more specific threads will dilute the "people accomplishing stuff" effect that this thread has. If you guys _really_ feel like the forum needs to be changed in this way, I'm not going to ***** about it too much, but please let this thread and the accomplishment subforum coexist, rather than replacing this thread with that.

The reason cited for replacing this thread with the accomplishment subforum was to separate accomplishments by puzzle. Other than a spat about people posting slidy puzzle accomplishments and not using spoilers even when they were obviously needed, I have *never* heard someone complain about the accomplishment thread not being separated by puzzle. I like that all puzzles can be posted about in here. I like seeing accomplishments on various puzzles, some of which I've never tried or have no interest in personally. I love the variety. Having threads for specific puzzles is a great idea, but again, I don't think it's a replacement for this thread.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 23, 2014)

Feliks 26.22 4x4 avg


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 23, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Feliks 26.22 4x4 avg


Wow... that is so, so close. I wish he got it. He needs some more records, since he just lost 7x7 average and OH single.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 23, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Wow... that is so, so close. I wish he got it. He needs some more records, since he just lost 7x7 average and OH single.



If he would just do feet...

Alternatively take back the 4BLD WR


EDIT: Bindedsa podiumed every event that is held in the Johannesburg comp. GJ.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 23, 2014)

53.91 average of 50, 54.89 ao100.

Yay  at 99 solves my session average was 54.99, 100th solve was so tense D:
also contained 41.80 single (2nd best ever) and 51.80 ao12.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 23, 2014)

Yay new Ao5 and Ao12 PBs.

avg of 5: 26.252

Time List:
1. (24.329) D2 B2 D L2 D R2 D F2 L2 D R B' U B' L' F U' B U' L D 
2. (30.571) U2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 F U2 F L' U' B' F2 R' B U L2 F' U 
3. 24.341 U2 D2 R F' D R' L D' L' D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 
4. 24.954 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D B2 L2 D F' U2 L' R2 F' R U L' D2 U2 
5. 29.462 U F' B R' D2 L' B' L D R' F2 B2 L D2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2

avg of 12: 26.658

Time List:
1. 26.929 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 U2 F' R' F D U' B' L R U' L2 F2 
2. 23.849 F' R' F2 U D F L D2 B' U L' D2 R2 B2 U' D F2 U' D2 B2 
3. 29.062 D2 R D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 R2 D F' R' U B2 D F' D' U2 B 
4. 27.598 L2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R B' U' F2 L F D' B D R U2 
5. 28.958 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 B' R' F2 U' R' F L' R D' B' 
6. (23.211) U F' B' R2 D' R' U L U D2 L' D2 R2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 
7. 25.991 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F U2 F2 L' R2 F' D2 L' F L 
8. (30.956) F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U F R' B F2 R U L' D 
9. 24.329 D2 B2 D L2 D R2 D F2 L2 D R B' U B' L' F U' B U' L D 
10. 30.571 U2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 F U2 F L' U' B' F2 R' B U L2 F' U 
11. 24.341 U2 D2 R F' D R' L D' L' D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 
12. 24.954 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D B2 L2 D F' U2 L' R2 F' R U L' D2 U2

That Ao12 is crazy.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 23, 2014)

3x3 PB 
(8.84)	L' U2 L2 R' F2 R D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' L' R U F L' B L2 B

x2 D2 L F'// Cross
U R U2 R' y L U L'// F2L 1
U2 L' U L// F2L 2
R U2 R' U2 y L' U L// F2L 3
R U' R' U R U' R'// F2L 4
U F R U R' U' F'// OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'// PLL
U'// AUF


----------



## imvelox (Nov 23, 2014)

54.23 5x5 single (with SS)

Second best time ever


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 23, 2014)

9.50 official single. My only sub 11 solve... 2GLL FTW.


----------



## TDM (Nov 23, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> He needs some more records


Does he?


----------



## mafergut (Nov 23, 2014)

Two days in a row 3x3 Ao12 PB!!! One tenth at a time, closer and closer to sub-20.
Times in bold also make my all time 2nd best Ao5 20.16

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-23
*avg of 12: 21.86*

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 19.32 B2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 U' B D' R' B' U' F L F2 L' 
*2. 20.45 F' B2 L' F2 D' R D' B R2 U L F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 
3. 22.60 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 B' R U' R' D' L F U' 
4. (18.39) U2 B2 L B2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L D' R U F U2 R' B2 R2 
5. 21.05 R' D B L' U D' R2 L2 B L' U2 B L2 F U2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 
6. 18.97 D' B2 D R2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' R F2 D B' U F2 U2 B' U' 
*7. 25.82 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 D U2 F U2 R' D' L R' D2 R F' L 
8. 23.28 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 R F U' B' L D2 R2 U' R2 B' 
9. (27.22) L U' R B U2 R2 U' R U2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 D 
10. 20.98 D L2 D L2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R U2 F2 D2 F L2 D' L D F 
11. 23.02 U2 L2 U' F' B R' U B' R D' R F2 R L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 L F2 B2 
12. 23.13 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 F L' D' U F L2 B2 D2 R U


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 23, 2014)

3x3 single PB 15.29 (D' L' F' R2 U' F U' R2 B' D2 R D F2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' L B R2 B U2 D' B)
3X3 Ao5 18.57 (First Sub20 Ao5)


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 23, 2014)

2x2 Ao5 PB 4.97 (First Sub5 Ao5)


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 23, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> 10.602 lucky solve... Wat.
> 
> Reconstruction:
> 
> ...



Why is this in the 2x2 accomplishment thread? This is a 3x3 solve.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 23, 2014)

Skewb Ao5 PB 6.75


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 23, 2014)

Pyraminx Ao5 PB 9.16 (First Sub10 Ao5)


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 23, 2014)

Thread closed. Please see this thread for details.


----------



## Aussie (Nov 23, 2014)

My current 6x6 standings of 11/23/2014!

*Best Time:* 4:15.95
*Average:* 5 minutes
*Worst Time:* 32 minutes _- 1st Timed 6x6 Solve about 5 months ago._


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 23, 2014)

2:37.72 ao100


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 23, 2014)

NL 7.246 out of nowhere just after I restickered my Liying!


----------



## Cale S (Nov 24, 2014)

all square-1 pb's except single (although I got only .04 away from pb single)


Spoiler: 34.64 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-23
avg of 100: 34.64

Time List:
1. 27.31 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -2) 
2. 34.81 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(4, 0) 
3. 25.51 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
4. 25.40 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -4)/ 
5. 31.06 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/(4, -5)/(4, -1)/(-3, 0) 
6. 40.54 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5) 
7. 28.17 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5) 
8. 38.78 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
9. 37.75 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
10. 29.65 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
11. 25.98 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
12. 43.32 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
13. 47.67 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
14. 41.68 (3, 2)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-1, 0) 
15. 28.44 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
16. 48.24 (-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
17. 28.51 (-2, 3)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, -2) 
18. 29.58 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
19. 24.29 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
20. 29.20 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
21. 27.01 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -2) 
22. (21.72) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2) 
23. 40.10 (-2, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)/ 
24. 50.71 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, -4)/(-5, -2) 
25. 44.31 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -3) 
26. 25.10 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -1) 
27. 31.87 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/ 
28. 24.25 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
29. (20.60) (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/ 
30. 48.51 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -3)/ 
31. 37.35 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
32. 39.41 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
33. 33.87 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
34. 28.92 (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
35. 29.79 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-4, -4)/(-4, -1) 
36. 37.05 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0) 
37. 29.23 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0) 
38. 31.57 (1, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
39. (1:18.47) (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
40. 40.18 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/ 
41. 46.24 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0) 
42. 37.23 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4) 
43. 27.55 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
44. 37.94 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
45. 34.87 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
46. 40.13 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
47. 32.64 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
48. 37.11 (-2, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/ 
49. 30.70 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
50. 31.40 (3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0) 
51. 40.37 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
52. (18.52) (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
53. 41.19 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/(2, -1)/ 
54. 39.12 (-5, 0)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
55. 36.80 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4) 
56. 34.29 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
57. 37.82 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
58. 45.93 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(6, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
59. (21.11) (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -3) 
60. 32.32 (-5, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
61. 45.28 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2) 
62. 35.71 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/ 
63. 29.95 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
64. 30.34 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
65. 35.06 (-3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
66. 28.67 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -2) 
67. 50.92 (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(6, -5)/(5, 0)/ 
68. 48.51 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
69. 25.42 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -4) 
70. 31.90 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
71. 35.37 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3) 
72. 32.47 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
73. (52.70) (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
74. 41.71 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4) 
75. 30.04 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, -2)/(-5, -4)/ 
76. 39.32 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2) 
77. (1:03.75) (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
78. (59.17) (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
79. 44.58 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
80. 24.89 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
81. 43.16 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
82. 41.81 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0) 
83. 29.04 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
84. 32.81 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0) 
85. 38.84 (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
86. 21.99 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
87. (1:00.46) (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4) 
88. 31.66 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -3)/ 
89. 36.89 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)/ 
90. 33.28 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4) 
91. 37.44 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
92. 26.35 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -4) 
93. 25.52 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -4)/(2, -4)/(2, -1) 
94. 24.38 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
95. 27.24 (0, 5)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, -4) 
96. 32.18 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -3) 
97. 39.52 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0) 
98. 27.12 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
99. 29.96 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
100. (21.93) (4, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)





Spoiler: 33.48 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-23
avg of 50: 33.48

Time List:
1. 27.57 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0) 
2. 26.74 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
3. 35.19 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0) 
4. 39.92 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(1, 0)/ 
5. 36.32 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
6. 36.32 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
7. 28.07 (4, 3)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -4)/ 
8. 29.63 (3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -5) 
9. 32.89 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
10. 38.99 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
11. 27.31 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -2) 
12. 34.81 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(4, 0) 
13. 25.51 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
14. 25.40 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -4)/ 
15. 31.06 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/(4, -5)/(4, -1)/(-3, 0) 
16. 40.54 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5) 
17. 28.17 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5) 
18. 38.78 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
19. 37.75 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
20. 29.65 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
21. 25.98 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
22. 43.32 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
23. 47.67 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
24. 41.68 (3, 2)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-1, 0) 
25. 28.44 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
26. 48.24 (-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
27. 28.51 (-2, 3)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, -2) 
28. 29.58 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
29. 24.29 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
30. 29.20 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
31. 27.01 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -2) 
32. (21.72) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2) 
33. 40.10 (-2, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)/ 
34. (50.71) (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, -4)/(-5, -2) 
35. 44.31 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -3) 
36. 25.10 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -1) 
37. 31.87 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/ 
38. (24.25) (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
39. (20.60) (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/ 
40. (48.51) (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -3)/ 
41. 37.35 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
42. 39.41 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
43. 33.87 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
44. 28.92 (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
45. 29.79 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-4, -4)/(-4, -1) 
46. 37.05 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0) 
47. 29.23 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0) 
48. 31.57 (1, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
49. (1:18.47) (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
50. 40.18 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/





Spoiler: 32.10 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-23
avg of 25: 32.10

Time List:
1. 29.63 (3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -5) 
2. 32.89 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
3. 38.99 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
4. 27.31 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -2) 
5. 34.81 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(4, 0) 
6. 25.51 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
7. 25.40 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -4)/ 
8. 31.06 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/(4, -5)/(4, -1)/(-3, 0) 
9. 40.54 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5) 
10. 28.17 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5) 
11. 38.78 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
12. 37.75 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
13. 29.65 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
14. 25.98 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
15. 43.32 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
16. (47.67) (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
17. 41.68 (3, 2)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-1, 0) 
18. 28.44 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
19. (48.24) (-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
20. 28.51 (-2, 3)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, -2) 
21. 29.58 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
22. (24.29) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
23. 29.20 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
24. 27.01 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -2) 
25. (21.72) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)





Spoiler: 29.74 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-23
avg of 12: 29.74

Time List:
1. 29.58 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 24.29 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
3. 29.20 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
4. 27.01 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -2) 
5. 21.72 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2) 
6. 40.10 (-2, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)/ 
7. (50.71) (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, -4)/(-5, -2) 
8. 44.31 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -3) 
9. 25.10 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -1) 
10. 31.87 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/ 
11. 24.25 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
12. (20.60) (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/





Spoiler: 26.37 avg5



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-23
avg of 5: 26.37

Time List:
1. 26.35 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -4) 
2. 25.52 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -4)/(2, -4)/(2, -1) 
3. (24.38) (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
4. 27.24 (0, 5)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, -4) 
5. (32.18) (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -3)


----------



## qaz (Nov 24, 2014)

decent single (on some crappy yj cube lol)
8.26 D' U' L2 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 D' U' F' U2 F D' L2 D L B U' R2 

x2
F U' R U' R' U L2 y' L
L' U' L U R U' R'
y2 (gahhh) U' R U' R'
y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

55 moves/8.26s = 6.66 tps


----------



## Cale S (Nov 24, 2014)

3.67 skewb avg5, first sub-NAR


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-23
avg of 5: 3.67

Time List:
1. 2.83 B L' B' R B U R U' R' 
2. 4.03 B R U' R' U' B' R L R' 
3. (2.55) L B' U' L' R' L U' L 
4. 4.14 B' L R B U R' L' R L 
5. (5.26) U R' U L' R L' U B R


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 24, 2014)

Ergh, this whole new separate threads thing is really dumb. Anyway:

Average of 5: 6.69
1. (10.32) 
UR5- DR6+ DL1+ UL1- U4- R5- D5+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U4+ R3+ D4- L1- ALL6+ DR 

2. (6.35) 
UR1- DR2+ DL5+ UL1+ U6+ R2- D6+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R0+ D1+ L2+ ALL5+ UR DR UL 

3. 6.42 
UR6+ DR2+ DL5- UL3+ U5+ R4+ D2+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R3- D2- L5+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL 

4. 7.00 
UR4+ DR3+ DL2- UL4- U1+ R0+ D6+ L5- ALL5- y2 U6+ R1+ D1- L4+ ALL1- UR DR DL 

5. 6.66 
UR6+ DR4+ DL3- UL3- U5+ R5+ D1+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R3- D1- L4- ALL5+ DR DL UL


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 24, 2014)

6.71 Ao100
And 5.90 Ao12 Sub-6 YAY!

Both PBs


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 24, 2014)

So this happened...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-24
avg of 5: 5.453

Time List:
1. 4.867 (2, 4) / (1, 0) / (0, 0) / (3, 3) / (-2) / (1) / (5) / (0) / (6) / (-2) / UUdd 
2. (7.133) (2, 4) / (-2, 5) / (2, -3) / (-4, 5) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (1) / (-5) / (6) / ddUd 
3. (4.573) (-1, 5) / (1, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (6) / (5) / (6) / (-1) / (2) / (0) / dUdd
4. 6.501 (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (5, 2) / (-2) / (-4) / (-4) / (1) / (-4) / (3) / ddUd 
5. 4.990 (6, 3) / (0, 0) / (4, 6) / (6, 5) / (-1) / (3) / (-5) / (6) / (3) / (-3) / dddU


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 24, 2014)

Best average of 12: 8.31
(7.81) 8.39 (9.16) 8.24 8.59 8.36 8.80 8.32 7.86 8.15 8.41 7.94

PB by 0.01


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 24, 2014)

So close to all 1.74...


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 24, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> So this happened...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-24
> avg of 5: 5.453
> ...



I don't know anything about clock but I can compare this to the WR average and guess that this is kind of fast 

GJ

And of course I have to add: GOGOGO WR next month!!


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 24, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I don't know anything about clock but I can compare this to the WR average and guess that this is kind of fast
> 
> GJ
> 
> And of course I have to add: GOGOGO WR next month!!



Yeah it's kinda fast

TY

will try


----------



## imvelox (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-24
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.65
worst: 10.96

mean of 3
current: 5.26 (σ = 1.43)
best: 3.52 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 5
current: 5.63 (σ = 0.83)
best: 4.03 (σ = 0.43)*PB*

avg of 12
current: 4.71 (σ = 1.29)
best: 4.71 (σ = 1.29)*0.02 off PB*

Average: 4.71 (σ = 1.29)
Mean: 5.06



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 3.50 B R' U' B U' B' U R r' u 
2. 3.85 L' B' U L B' L' U' B r' 
3. 10.96 L U' L' R L R L B l' r' b u' 
4. 4.17 U' R B R' U R' L B r u' 
5. 4.38 R U R' U L' U' B R' l b u' 
6. 2.65 U L' R L R' U L R' l r u 
7. 3.54 U B U' B' L U L' R' l' b' 
8. 7.15 U R L' R' B U B R' U' l' r' u' 
9. 4.75 B U' B' R' B' L R B' r' b' u 
10. 5.73 U' L' R L' B L B' R l' r' u 
11. 3.66 U B L B' L B' L R u' 
12. 6.40 U L' R' U R' L' B' R' l' r' u


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> View attachment 4714
> 
> So close to all 1.74...



with pink and purple?


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 25, 2014)

SO:

-I just completed my first legitimate sub-30 ao12 (was actually two I guess, did 24 solves). 26.61 secs.

-Also got my PB, 21.88 (a seconds smaller than my last one). What I'm really happy about is that after getting my PB, I know that becoming sub-20 is actually possible for me. 


I love you Guanlong.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 25, 2014)

7x7x7 OH single (UWR?): 9:48.76

Had to use the table to align the puzzle twice - I usually don't like doing that but this cube is pillowed and it's really hard to fix huge misalignments in the air.

EDIT: 16:26.52+ 7x7x7 match the scramble


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 25, 2014)

3:36.02 7x7 single. Also got a MO3 that may or may not have been PB, and I'm not counting it because I'm not sure exactly what it was. My MO3 PB is 3:59, and I got 3:36, 4:02, 5:28 (lol), and I'm not sure what the solve before the 3:36 was. I was still warming up, and I delete my warmup solves regardless of whether they're good or not. I only would've needed 4:19 for it to be a PB, and I think the previous solve likely was that good, but I don't have the time.

I'm not too bothered about the MO3. 3:36.02 on a 7x7 is thrilling for me.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 25, 2014)

3.981 Skewb Ao12. Second sub 4.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 25, 2014)

4.41 skewb avg12, sub-4.5


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-25
avg of 12: 4.41

Time List:
1. 3.64 U' B R' B' L R U R 
2. 4.22 U' L R B U L' R B' L' 
3. (6.30) U L' R B R B U B' R' 
4. 4.26 U R B' U' R L' B' L' U' 
5. 5.33 B U' B R' L' U B' R' L 
6. 4.60 U R' B L' R' U B' U 
7. 6.11 L U' L R U' R L' R L' 
8. (1.98) B U L U R' U' L U 
9. 4.42 B U B' R U' L R' L R' 
10. 4.64 L' R L' U B' L' U B' R' 
11. 3.16 R B' L' B U B' R L 
12. 3.76 R' B' L' U' R B' L B' L'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 25, 2014)

4.89 3x3 single PB

scramble: U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' R2 D' L F' D' R U' F' U'

z2 y R2 F U' R B' R' // cross
y R U2 R2 U' R // F2L-1 and 2
U' L' U L // F2L-3
y' L' U L // F2L-4
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL

27 moves lol


----------



## Cale S (Nov 26, 2014)

more square-1 pb's


Spoiler: 31.77 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-25
avg of 50: 31.77

Time List:
1. 27.64 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0) 
2. 22.03 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/ 
3. 36.70 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, -4)/(0, -5)/(5, -4) 
4. 27.61 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(1, 0) 
5. 40.60 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
6. 27.68 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
7. 24.41 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -5) 
8. 37.78 (-3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
9. 25.59 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0) 
10. 25.37 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/ 
11. 28.33 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, 0) 
12. 22.87 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
13. 25.43 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/ 
14. 33.91 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
15. 30.23 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
16. 27.78 (-3, -1)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
17. 31.88 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4) 
18. 31.96 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
19. 31.43 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4) 
20. (21.90) (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
21. 37.00 (-5, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(-1, -2) 
22. 26.54 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, 0) 
23. 37.79 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/(2, 0) 
24. 38.36 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -3) 
25. 30.15 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
26. 29.03 (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
27. 26.01 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, 0) 
28. 39.15 (-5, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
29. 26.68 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
30. (18.39) (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0) 
31. 33.95 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(4, 0) 
32. (18.63) (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0) 
33. 39.55 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
34. 28.95 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/ 
35. (45.74) (4, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -3) 
36. 36.80 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-5, -4)/(5, 0) 
37. 28.21 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(6, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0) 
38. 23.37 (3, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
39. 37.69 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
40. 41.30 (-2, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
41. 39.87 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, 0) 
42. (47.73) (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, -3)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
43. 35.77 (3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3) 
44. 38.46 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
45. 26.45+ (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
46. 40.96 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -4)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2) 
47. 39.87 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -3) 
48. (42.09) (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
49. 30.75 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, -2) 
50. 26.12 (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)





Spoiler: 29.42 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-25
avg of 25: 29.42

Time List:
1. 27.68 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
2. 24.41 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -5) 
3. 37.78 (-3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
4. 25.59 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0) 
5. 25.37 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/ 
6. 28.33 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, 0) 
7. 22.87 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
8. 25.43 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/ 
9. 33.91 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
10. 30.23 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
11. 27.78 (-3, -1)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
12. 31.88 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4) 
13. 31.96 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
14. 31.43 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4) 
15. (21.90) (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
16. 37.00 (-5, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(-1, -2) 
17. 26.54 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, 0) 
18. 37.79 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/(2, 0) 
19. (38.36) (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -3) 
20. 30.15 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
21. 29.03 (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
22. 26.01 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, 0) 
23. (39.15) (-5, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
24. 26.68 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
25. (18.39) (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)





Spoiler: 28.06 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-25
avg of 12: 28.06

Time List:
1. 27.68 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
2. 24.41 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -5) 
3. (37.78) (-3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
4. 25.59 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0) 
5. 25.37 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/ 
6. 28.33 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, 0) 
7. (22.87) (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
8. 25.43 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/ 
9. 33.91 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
10. 30.23 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
11. 27.78 (-3, -1)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
12. 31.88 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)





Spoiler: 25.47 avg5



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-25
avg of 5: 25.47

Time List:
1. 25.59 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0) 
2. 25.37 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/ 
3. (28.33) (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, 0) 
4. (22.87) (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
5. 25.43 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/





Spoiler: 18.39 single



18.39 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 26, 2014)

HOLY **** YES SUB 10

9.48 PB 3x3 single!!! B L' B' D' B' D' R U' R U F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2
PLL skip, easy Xcross on yellow. I did a U2 at OLL, because I thought I had the other knight move OLL, but had to do U2 again and then do the alg, then U2 AUF. Would have been sub 9 if I had simply done the alg instead of the U2-pause-U2-alg. I tried the scramble second time and got sub 8 easily. 

Reconstruction:

y2
F' U F' R' F'
R U R' U' y R U' R' 
U2 y R U R' L U' L'
y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
(U2 U2) r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' U2

4.85 etps. Not terrible, but I've had quite a few sup-5 TPS solves.


----------



## kshrubb (Nov 26, 2014)

Welp, yes, I'm a noob, but in the course of 5 days I went from 45 second ao12 to a 35 second ao12. I think it's due to a combo of new lubricant (cube is _so_ much nicer) and my F2L/cross drills.

Edit: Almost forgot my sub-30 PB in my siggy


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 4.89 3x3 single PB


wat


goodatthis said:


> HOLY **** YES SUB 10


Doesn't work.  The solution up until the last pair was nice, though! Congrats on sub 10. Too bad you weren't .01 faster. We'd be tied.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 26, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> wat
> 
> Doesn't work.  The solution up until the last pair was nice, though! Congrats on sub 10. Too bad you weren't .01 faster. We'd be tied.



Thanks! Also, fixed the solution.


----------



## Username (Nov 26, 2014)

what the gj

avg of 12: 8.94

Time List:
1. 8.64 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 R2 F' D2 U' F' D' L2 B L B' L2 
2. 9.10 L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B L2 D2 U2 F' U' L2 R' F R2 F2 L F U2 R2 
3. 9.30 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B' R U F' U' B' F2 U2 R' 
4. (10.09) U' B2 R2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 F D' L' R F' U' B R B2 F 
5. (8.00) D2 B F R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D' L' B' U' F L2 F' L2 D' U 
6. 9.12 D2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D U' R' D' L' B' D' F2 L 
7. 8.61 F' U R2 L2 F L F2 U' B R2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 
8. 8.89 R2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 D L2 R2 B L B2 U' F D' L2 F L D' 
9. 8.91 L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' B' U2 B' R F2 U' L F' 
10. 8.14 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 F D2 F' R' B' L 
11. 9.73 R2 D' L' B' D R2 B R U2 F' B2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 
12. 8.97 L F' R' D' F2 U2 R2 B R' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 F U2 B2

cubing in the morning <3


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2014)

Username said:


> what the gj
> 
> avg of 12: 8.94
> 
> ...



gj!


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2014)

Sub-3 Megaminx Ao12 in the sunday contest. I can't remember exactly what it was though, and can't find it... I almost got my first sub-2:30 but I locked up quite badly on the corners. I also can't remember the single time, but I think it could also have been a PB.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 26, 2014)

Average of 12: 7.12
1. 7.25 
UR3- DR1+ DL2- UL5+ U4- R0+ D2- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R4+ D6+ L3+ ALL4+ 

2. (5.78) 
UR3- DR5+ DL5+ UL5- U3- R1- D5- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R4- D2- L3- ALL6+ DL UL 

3. 6.54 
UR3- DR5- DL6+ UL3- U2+ R1- D2+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U5- R2+ D2- L2+ ALL5+ 

4. 7.97 
UR1+ DR5- DL0+ UL0+ U1- R1+ D4+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R1+ D5- L0+ ALL5- UR DL 

5. 8.24 
UR2- DR1+ DL6+ UL0+ U2- R5- D4+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U5- R2+ D1+ L2- ALL6+ UR DL UL 

6. 7.05 
UR1+ DR6+ DL5- UL4- U1- R1+ D3- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R4+ D2- L2- ALL1- DR DL UL 

7. 6.73 
UR4+ DR5+ DL1- UL2+ U6+ R1+ D2+ L4- ALL5- y2 U3- R2+ D1- L2+ ALL5+ UR DR 

8. 6.90 
UR2+ DR1+ DL3+ UL1- U2- R3+ D2- L3- ALL0+ y2 U2+ R1+ D5- L6+ ALL4+ 

9. (DNF(7.38)) 
UR2+ DR3+ DL6+ UL6+ U2+ R5- D3+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R2+ D3- L5- ALL4- DR 

10. 8.35 
UR2+ DR3- DL2- UL6+ U1- R4+ D3+ L2- ALL3- y2 U2+ R1- D6+ L2- ALL2+ 

11. 6.14 
UR1- DR3- DL4+ UL0+ U4+ R2+ D0+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U5- R0+ D4+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DR UL 

12. 6.03 
UR1+ DR5+ DL1+ UL0+ U1- R2- D6+ L2- ALL1- y2 U2+ R5- D2- L2+ ALL1+


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 26, 2014)

Thread grand reopening...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Thread grand reopening...



Thank You.


----------



## GG (Nov 26, 2014)

14.29 avg50 <3


----------



## mafergut (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't have any PBs to share today to celebrate the thread reopening but I can't resist to post.

So here I go with a pseudo-accomplishment. Best 10 times of my Ao100 of today give an average that beats all my previous ones (yes, I average my best ten times of each Ao100 to see if there is any improving trend). 

Average of Best 10 times of the Ao100: 18.39
Times: 16.28, 17.39, 17.45, 18.05, 18.53, 18.74, 18.76, 19.06, 19.73 and 19.90

By the way, are these times reasonable for someone averaging around 23-24 Ao100? I usually get between 8 and 11 sub-20s on each Ao100.


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Thread grand reopening...


Thanks!

oh and an accomplishment: 39.703 dates in 10 seconds, first sub-40.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 26, 2014)

5.44 U2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D B D R2 U R2 D2 L F2

z' U R' D' U2 R
D R U R' D'
U L U2 L' U L U' L'
f' L' U' L U L' U' L U f
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U


----------



## Cale S (Nov 26, 2014)

Will this be open permanently along with the Accomplishment Subforum?

5.07 skewb avg50, almost sub-5


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-25
avg of 50: 5.07

Time List:
1. 4.15 R' L' U' R' U R' L R' 
2. 3.64 U L R' U L' R B U 
3. 6.31 R' B' L U R' U' B R' 
4. 5.60 R' L' U B' L B' U R' U' 
5. (7.86) B L' R U R' U B' R' L' 
6. 3.25 U' B' U' B U B' R U' 
7. 5.80 B R' U R' B' L' R' B 
8. 4.54 L' B' R' U L' R L B' R' 
9. (3.23) L' U R' U R B R' B U 
10. (7.76) B U' B L' R' B' L' R 
11. 3.51 R' B' U R' L' U B' U R' 
12. 5.51 U R U' B' R U' R B' R 
13. 3.92 R' L' R B' U' L' U' R' L 
14. 4.47 L R L' U R' U L B R' 
15. 4.22 R L' U L B' L R B 
16. 5.01 U' R U' L' B R U' R 
17. 6.05 B L R B R L' R U B' 
18. 5.81 L' U L R B' U' R L U 
19. 5.39 U L' U L U' R L' B' 
20. 6.07 R' L' U' L' B U' L' U B 
21. 4.29 U L' U L U' L' B' U' 
22. 4.97 R U' R B U R' L R' B' L' 
23. 4.98 R L' U' B U' R B U' 
24. 6.27 L' B' L B R' L' U' R' L 
25. 6.78 L' B R L' R L R' U 
26. 4.66 U R L' R L R U' L R 
27. 5.56 L' R' U' R L R' U L 
28. 6.54 U R' B' L' U L' B R' L 
29. 4.56 B R' B U' B R B R' U' 
30. 4.98 B L B L' B' R B U' L 
31. 3.92 B L U' L R' B' R L' R' 
32. 4.73 B' R' B' L U L' U' L' 
33. 6.02 R L U' R U' B L B' R' 
34. 4.59 U' L' B U' B' U L U' 
35. 3.28 L U R' U' L B U' L 
36. 6.48 L B R' B L' U R' L 
37. (2.97) B U L R' U L B U 
38. 5.41 B U' R B L' B U' B R 
39. 5.26 R' B L U' L' B L' B' R 
40. (3.04) R B U' L U L U' L B 
41. 5.11 R L U' B' L U' R U B 
42. 4.41 R' B L B' R B U B' R' 
43. (7.24) B U B U B' U L' U 
44. 7.23 B' U' B U L B R' U 
45. 4.71 B U R L' U' R L R' 
46. 5.77 U L' U' L' U B U' B 
47. 5.79 B' L R U' L' U L R' U 
48. 4.70 L U' B' R' B L B U' 
49. 4.57 L B' L' U L' B R' U R' 
50. 4.40 L R' L R L R B' R'


part of a 5.40 avg100 (not pb)


----------



## Artic (Nov 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> oh and an accomplishment: 39.703 dates in 10 seconds, first sub-40.


/
Can you do all dates? What day is May 16 of the year 2,013,759?


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2014)

Artic said:


> /
> Can you do all dates? What day is May 16 of the year 2,013,759?


Assuming we don't change how we do dates now, I think that's a Wednesday? It repeats every 400 years so what your asking is exactly the same as how I would do May 16th 1759.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Assuming we don't change how we do dates now, I think that's a Wednesday? It repeats every 400 years so what your asking is exactly the same as how I would do May 16th 1759.



Oh thanks, I have to go to a meeting that year, needed to make sure I had a day off work.

Anyway... I can solve Skewb center and first layer corners, but not together... I guess that's an accomplishment.


----------



## GG (Nov 26, 2014)

8.65 SINGLE (NON LUCKY)

scramble: D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 U' R F D B2 F' D R' U2 R2 

D L' D R' // xcross [4/4]
U' D R U' R' D' // f2l2 [6/10]
y2 L' U2 L U' R' U' R // f2l3 [7/17]
U' L' U L U2 L' U L // f2l4 [8/25]
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // oll(cp) [9/34]
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // pll [9/43]

43stm/8.65seconds = ~4.97 tps



Spoiler



a big thanks to alex lau (5bld) for teaching me how to execute that U perm.


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 26, 2014)

PB Single 

1:49.71

First sub 1:50


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 26, 2014)

2.033 single 3.487 avg5 3.794 avg12, getting close to global sub 4, I'm about 4.2 now!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tightened my 7x7 + put a lot of Maru lube in it today, made my cube a LOT better 
4:25.57 ao5, 4:31.75 ao12 (both are pbs)


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Nov 27, 2014)

I average 45. But today I got a 39 average and a 27 sec no lucky solve. My pb was 38 before that. I was pretty shocked.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 27, 2014)

pyraminx pb's 


Spoiler: 8.01 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-27
avg of 100: 8.01

Time List:
1. 6.97 U B L U' R' B' U B l' r' 
2. 7.37 U' L' R U' B' L' U R r b u' 
3. 7.05 U L U R B L' B L' B' l' r' 
4. 6.03 U' L R' U' B' L' B' R U l' 
5. 7.09 U R U B R B' R' B' l b' u' 
6. 8.74 U' L R L' B R' U L l' r' b' u' 
7. 10.33 U L B R' U' L' U' B' l r' b' u 
8. 6.84 B U R L' U L B U l r 
9. 7.52 U L R' U L' U L' U L' r b' 
10. 8.28 U L U' R U' B' L B U' l r' 
11. 8.88 L U' R U' L' R U L l r' b' u' 
12. 6.86 U' R' B U R U' R B' L l' b 
13. 9.16 U' R' L B L' U B' L' l r u 
14. 5.61 U L' B' U' B L' B' R u' 
15. 8.84 U' R' L' R' B U L' R' l r' b' u' 
16. (11.42) B U' L' B' U' B L' R l' r b' 
17. 6.89 U' R' L U B' U' B L r b u 
18. (11.54) L B U B R' U B' R l r' b' 
19. 9.05 L U B' L' R B' R L' l' r' b u 
20. 5.23 B R L' B' L' R' U' R l 
21. 8.40 U L' U B L U' L U' l r' u' 
22. 7.82 U B L R' U B' U R B' r' 
23. 10.37 U' L R' B U' L U' L B' r u 
24. 8.48 U L R' B R' B U' L' l' 
25. 8.17 R B U L B' U B' R l' r b 
26. 6.10 U' L U' L R' U' R U l' r' b u 
27. 7.34 U B U L B' L' B' U l r b u' 
28. 7.76 L U B U' R B' U' B' l' r 
29. 6.96 U' R' U' B' R' B' U R l r 
30. 9.32 U B R L U' R L' B' R l' r' 
31. 9.34 U R' L B U R' B' R l r b' 
32. 5.19 R L U' R' L' B R L' l' b' 
33. 7.06 R U' R U L' B' R L' l' r b' u' 
34. 8.43 U' R B L' U' R' U R' B' l b' u 
35. 8.58 L U B R U L' B' R l' r b' u 
36. 8.90 R U B L B L R' L l' b u' 
37. 5.50 U B' L B U L' B U l' u' 
38. 6.98 U L B' L U R' L' R' l' r b' u 
39. 9.66 R' U' L' U B U' B R l' r' u 
40. 7.42 U' R L' R U B' R L l' r b' u 
41. 10.55 U' L B L' U' L' B R l' r b u 
42. 9.07 B U R' B' U' L R' U l' r b 
43. 10.86 R' U L B' U L U' L l b' u' 
44. 10.66 U' L B L' B' R' U' L R' r b u' 
45. 9.51 U' R B U L U R' L' l' b' u 
46. 6.93 U R U L U' B U R l' r b u' 
47. 7.17 U' L B U R' B' L' U' r' u 
48. 8.33 B' L' R L' B R L' R' r' u' 
49. 7.34 U R' B L' U L U R l' r' 
50. 8.55 U' R L B U' L' B' L' r b u' 
51. (4.63) U' L' U L U L' U R l' b' 
52. 8.23 U L' B' L R B U' B' l r' b u 
53. (4.94) U R L' U B' U' L R' U' r u 
54. 7.78 L' U L B' L B L' R B l r 
55. 7.49 U L U' L R' B L B' r b u 
56. 8.12 B L' R U' B' U' R U' r' b' u 
57. 6.35 U R' U L' B U L B L l b' 
58. 9.27 U B L' B' U R' B R' l b' u' 
59. 8.79 U' R' B L' R' B' R' U B' r' b' u 
60. 7.04 R B R U B' R U B' l r u' 
61. 10.76 R B U B R' L U B' l r b u 
62. 7.51 L' U' B L' U L' B' L l r u 
63. 8.28 L R' B' R' B' R' L B r' u 
64. 6.71 L' R U' R U' L' R L' U l' r u 
65. (4.56) U' L B' U' R U R' B' 
66. 6.29 U R B L U' B' L B' R' l r u 
67. 8.11 L' U' L U' L' R L U' l' r 
68. 8.35 U R B' L B R' B' U l b' 
69. 9.68 L' R U' L' R U' R U' l' b' u' 
70. (4.95) U B' R' B R U' R U' b' u 
71. (4.67) U' B' U L R U' B L' l' r' b' 
72. 9.94 U R' B' L B R' L' U l' r b' u' 
73. 5.90 L R L' B' L' U' R U' b 
74. 7.06 U' R L R' L R L' R L l b' u' 
75. 10.06 U' B' L B U' L' R' B l r b' 
76. 7.78 U R U L' B L B' R' L l' u 
77. 10.00 L' B L R' U' L' B' R U' l b' u' 
78. 7.76 U L U B L B' R L l' b 
79. 8.33 R L R' B R L U L' r' b' u' 
80. 9.08 U L' B R L R U' L l' r b' u 
81. 9.54 L' U R L U L R L l u' 
82. 8.41 U' L B L' U' L' B U r b' u 
83. (DNF(6.69)) L B L R' L' R' U L l' b 
84. 7.77 U L U' L' B' L' B' L' l' b' u' 
85. 8.36 U' L' U B' R' L' R' B U b' u' 
86. 7.74 L U R U B R' L' R l' r' b' u' 
87. 7.93 U R L B' L B R' B L r 
88. 7.24 L' U' B' U' L' R U' B l r' b 
89. 5.97 U L' B U R B' L B' l' r 
90. (10.97) U' R L' U' R U' L' U' l' b' u 
91. 5.47 U B U L U R L' B r' u 
92. 8.15 U' R' U B' U L B' R L' l' r b' u 
93. 9.30 R U' L' R B' L U L' l' r b' u 
94. (10.87) U R U' R' L' B' R B' l b' u' 
95. 7.45 U L U B R' L' U R' U l' b' 
96. 8.56 L' B R' B U L' B L' l' r b u 
97. 8.03 U' B L U' R U' L U' L l' r' b u' 
98. 9.24 L R' U B R' U' B R l u 
99. 7.64 R' L R' L U' R B' U l b' u 
100. 5.74 U R B' U R' U' B R l' r u'





Spoiler: 7.75 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-27
avg of 50: 7.75

Time List:
1. 8.17 R B U L B' U B' R l' r b 
2. 6.10 U' L U' L R' U' R U l' r' b u 
3. 7.34 U B U L B' L' B' U l r b u' 
4. 7.76 L U B U' R B' U' B' l' r 
5. 6.96 U' R' U' B' R' B' U R l r 
6. 9.32 U B R L U' R L' B' R l' r' 
7. 9.34 U R' L B U R' B' R l r b' 
8. 5.19 R L U' R' L' B R L' l' b' 
9. 7.06 R U' R U L' B' R L' l' r b' u' 
10. 8.43 U' R B L' U' R' U R' B' l b' u 
11. 8.58 L U B R U L' B' R l' r b' u 
12. 8.90 R U B L B L R' L l' b u' 
13. 5.50 U B' L B U L' B U l' u' 
14. 6.98 U L B' L U R' L' R' l' r b' u 
15. 9.66 R' U' L' U B U' B R l' r' u 
16. 7.42 U' R L' R U B' R L l' r b' u 
17. 10.55 U' L B L' U' L' B R l' r b u 
18. 9.07 B U R' B' U' L R' U l' r b 
19. (10.86) R' U L B' U L U' L l b' u' 
20. (10.66) U' L B L' B' R' U' L R' r b u' 
21. 9.51 U' R B U L U R' L' l' b' u 
22. 6.93 U R U L U' B U R l' r b u' 
23. 7.17 U' L B U R' B' L' U' r' u 
24. 8.33 B' L' R L' B R L' R' r' u' 
25. 7.34 U R' B L' U L U R l' r' 
26. 8.55 U' R L B U' L' B' L' r b u' 
27. (4.63) U' L' U L U L' U R l' b' 
28. 8.23 U L' B' L R B U' B' l r' b u 
29. 4.94 U R L' U B' U' L R' U' r u 
30. 7.78 L' U L B' L B L' R B l r 
31. 7.49 U L U' L R' B L B' r b u 
32. 8.12 B L' R U' B' U' R U' r' b' u 
33. 6.35 U R' U L' B U L B L l b' 
34. 9.27 U B L' B' U R' B R' l b' u' 
35. 8.79 U' R' B L' R' B' R' U B' r' b' u 
36. 7.04 R B R U B' R U B' l r u' 
37. (10.76) R B U B R' L U B' l r b u 
38. 7.51 L' U' B L' U L' B' L l r u 
39. 8.28 L R' B' R' B' R' L B r' u 
40. 6.71 L' R U' R U' L' R L' U l' r u 
41. (4.56) U' L B' U' R U R' B' 
42. 6.29 U R B L U' B' L B' R' l r u 
43. 8.11 L' U' L U' L' R L U' l' r 
44. 8.35 U R B' L B R' B' U l b' 
45. 9.68 L' R U' L' R U' R U' l' b' u' 
46. 4.95 U B' R' B R U' R U' b' u 
47. (4.67) U' B' U L R U' B L' l' r' b' 
48. 9.94 U R' B' L B R' L' U l' r b' u' 
49. 5.90 L R L' B' L' U' R U' b 
50. 7.06 U' R L R' L R L' R L l b' u'





Spoiler: 7.34 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-27
avg of 25: 7.34

Time List:
1. 8.55 U' R L B U' L' B' L' r b u' 
2. (4.63) U' L' U L U L' U R l' b' 
3. 8.23 U L' B' L R B U' B' l r' b u 
4. 4.94 U R L' U B' U' L R' U' r u 
5. 7.78 L' U L B' L B L' R B l r 
6. 7.49 U L U' L R' B L B' r b u 
7. 8.12 B L' R U' B' U' R U' r' b' u 
8. 6.35 U R' U L' B U L B L l b' 
9. 9.27 U B L' B' U R' B R' l b' u' 
10. 8.79 U' R' B L' R' B' R' U B' r' b' u 
11. 7.04 R B R U B' R U B' l r u' 
12. (10.76) R B U B R' L U B' l r b u 
13. 7.51 L' U' B L' U L' B' L l r u 
14. 8.28 L R' B' R' B' R' L B r' u 
15. 6.71 L' R U' R U' L' R L' U l' r u 
16. (4.56) U' L B' U' R U R' B' 
17. 6.29 U R B L U' B' L B' R' l r u 
18. 8.11 L' U' L U' L' R L U' l' r 
19. 8.35 U R B' L B R' B' U l b' 
20. 9.68 L' R U' L' R U' R U' l' b' u' 
21. 4.95 U B' R' B R U' R U' b' u 
22. 4.67 U' B' U L R U' B L' l' r' b' 
23. (9.94) U R' B' L B R' L' U l' r b' u' 
24. 5.90 L R L' B' L' U' R U' b 
25. 7.06 U' R L R' L R L' R L l b' u'





Spoiler: 7.00 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-27
avg of 12: 7.00

Time List:
1. 8.28 L R' B' R' B' R' L B r' u 
2. 6.71 L' R U' R U' L' R L' U l' r u 
3. (4.56) U' L B' U' R U R' B' 
4. 6.29 U R B L U' B' L B' R' l r u 
5. 8.11 L' U' L U' L' R L U' l' r 
6. 8.35 U R B' L B R' B' U l b' 
7. 9.68 L' R U' L' R U' R U' l' b' u' 
8. 4.95 U B' R' B R U' R U' b' u 
9. 4.67 U' B' U L R U' B L' l' r' b' 
10. (9.94) U R' B' L B R' L' U l' r b' u' 
11. 5.90 L R L' B' L' U' R U' b 
12. 7.06 U' R L R' L R L' R L l b' u'


I really wanted sub-8 avg100, and I rolled the average down to 8.01, but after 50 more solves I still didn't get it (got a lot more 8.01's though). I had one solve that would have brought it down to 7.97, but I did the wrong LL alg and it was a DNF. I'll probably try another avg100 tomorrow.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Switching to pinky finger OH style is going good.

Average of 5: 19.63
1. (18.07) L F2 L D' B' U R' D' F B2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R 
2. 18.69 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 B R' B R2 U F' L D L' U' 
3. (22.30) D' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' U' L2 B' U2 F' R B2 R B' U L' 
4. 19.16 U2 F2 R F' L D' R2 B R' L B U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 
5. 21.05 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 L U L' D' U B D' B' F

EDIT: 
Average of 12: 21.87


Spoiler



1. (18.07) L F2 L D' B' U R' D' F B2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R 
2. 18.69 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 B R' B R2 U F' L D L' U' 
3. 22.30 D' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' U' L2 B' U2 F' R B2 R B' U L' 
4. 19.16 U2 F2 R F' L D' R2 B R' L B U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 
5. 21.05 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 L U L' D' U B D' B' F 
6. (25.01) B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 L U' R B' D' U' 
7. 23.50 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U R' B2 L' B' D U2 L2 F' U' L2 
8. 24.09 U D' L D' R' U2 R' B2 U D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 B2 
9. 21.63 D B' L D R' U2 R' B' U L' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D 
10. 23.95 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 R2 B2 R2 D F' U2 R2 
11. 22.64 R2 F U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 L' D' R' F2 R U2 B' F' L F' 
12. 21.68 R2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 U' F' L' D' F' D B2 L' R' B



Average of 50: 22.86


Spoiler



1. 23.32 R2 D R2 D U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B D2 R' U' F' L U2 F D R 
2. 21.00 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L F L2 U' B L U' B2 R 
3. 21.96 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 R D' L2 B L' F R2 U2 F' U2 
4. 21.31 B' L D2 R B' U' R' U' R D B D2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 
5. (27.60) U2 L U2 L F2 L F2 U2 B2 L U2 F' R2 B R' D2 R D' L' F' D' 
6. 23.13 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' F' L' U' L F2 U' L2 D' U F 
7. 25.12 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' L' F' U' F' R B2 R' D B' 
8. 24.35 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D F U L R F' L B U R2 B' 
9. 23.60 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U' R F' R D' B' U' L2 U F2 
10. 19.39 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 F' L' F' L2 B R2 D R' B' R2 F2 
11. 22.57 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D U' R F' L' F2 U F2 L' B' L2 U' 
12. 24.69 R2 U L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F D2 B R' B' U' L2 F' L B2 F' 
13. 24.06 B D2 R' B U D R D B2 L B R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 B' 
14. 23.40 U2 R' F2 L R2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 D' R' B' F' D' U' R2 B2 
15. 22.37 F U' R' F B2 L' U' D B' L U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' D2 R2 D2 F2 
16. 19.53 B2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 R' F' U' B' D' L' U' L2 U B2 R 
17. 24.68 B2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L F R2 F2 R' D' L2 B' U2 F' U' 
18. 24.19 R2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 D' B D' R' U2 B D' F' R' F 
19. (27.13) B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 U B R U L' F' U L2 U 
20. 24.93 U' R' B' D' B L' B U D' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L2 U2 R' B2 
21. 20.32 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 B' L F' L2 U F L2 B U2 L2 
22. 21.32 L2 D2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R F2 R' U2 R2 B' R' D' R' 
23. (18.64) D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D' R' B' L' D2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F 
24. 21.69 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 R F R F' R D 
25. 21.10 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U L' B' L2 B L2 F L' D B' 
26. 26.72 D R2 D2 F L F2 D2 F' B' R F2 D R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' D2 
27. 22.68 D R' L' D B2 U2 D' F' U R L2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U D2 B2 R2 D' 
28. 20.47 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' F R' B2 R D2 F D' R U2 
29. 25.79 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' F U L R B' R U B U2 
30. 24.52 U' R2 U2 R F' D2 R' F' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 F D2 
31. 22.96 U' L' D2 F2 D L2 F R' B L F2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U 
32. 24.25 L' U2 R B2 D2 R B2 F2 R' U2 R F' R2 D2 R2 D R' B U' L B' 
33. (18.07) L F2 L D' B' U R' D' F B2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R 
34. (18.69) F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 B R' B R2 U F' L D L' U' 
35. 22.30 D' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' U' L2 B' U2 F' R B2 R B' U L' 
36. 19.16 U2 F2 R F' L D' R2 B R' L B U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 
37. 21.05 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 L U L' D' U B D' B' F 
38. 25.01 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 L U' R B' D' U' 
39. 23.50 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U R' B2 L' B' D U2 L2 F' U' L2 
40. 24.09 U D' L D' R' U2 R' B2 U D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 B2 
41. 21.63 D B' L D R' U2 R' B' U L' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D 
42. 23.95 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 R2 B2 R2 D F' U2 R2 
43. 22.64 R2 F U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 L' D' R' F2 R U2 B' F' L F' 
44. 21.68 R2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 U' F' L' D' F' D B2 L' R' B 
45. 25.85 B' D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 D' L2 F2 U L D' B2 R' F' D 
46. (27.29) L B U2 B D' R2 L' U' F' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 
47. 20.70 L2 U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 R D U B' U F D' F' R' F 
48. 20.42 B U2 D' L D' R' F U2 F U2 R2 U R2 D B2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 
49. 26.81 B L B' U R L D L F2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F 
50. 21.69 D' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' R' D' R D2 B D R2 F


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 27, 2014)

5.925 3x3 single
5.925 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L' U R' B2 U' F L B2 F2 U'

I can't seem to reconstruct, but LL was R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 5.925 3x3 single
> 5.925 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L' U R' B2 U' F L B2 F2 U'
> 
> I can't seem to reconstruct, but LL was R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'.


What the


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 5.925 3x3 single
> 5.925 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L' U R' B2 U' F L B2 F2 U'
> 
> I can't seem to reconstruct, but LL was R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'.


wat


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What the





TDM said:


> wat



My exact reaction


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 5.925 3x3 single
> 5.925 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L' U R' B2 U' F L B2 F2 U'
> 
> I can't seem to reconstruct, but LL was R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'.



Nice, but still not sub my PB  I'm guessing it's a lot less lucky though lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice, but still not sub my PB  I'm guessing it's a lot less lucky though lol



What's your PB?

EDIT: found it


----------



## mafergut (Nov 27, 2014)

Sunnymelisa said:


> I average 45. But today I got a 39 average and a 27 sec no lucky solve. My pb was 38 before that. I was pretty shocked.



Wow! That's fast progress! Keep the good job.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 27, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice, but still not sub my PB  I'm guessing it's a lot less lucky though lol



I'm so envious of you all, talking about 3x3 PBs of 5.xx to 9.xx without a 1 in front (15.xx - 19.xx). I wish I knew how to get rid of that pesky 1 in front of all my times... or even a 2 most of the time, to be honest


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> So this happened...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-24
> avg of 5: 5.453
> ...


U wot m8
Super GJ


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 27, 2014)

480 Skewb solves and 416 3x3 solves done in one day in one sitting.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 27, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> U wot m8
> Super GJ



tyvm


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> tyvm



You, Yunho and Evan are making me want to practise clock again... GDI, I wanna get good at 3x3x3


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

Two times around the 30 second mark, but still a new Ao5 PB?  First sub-26 average.

avg of 5: 25.902

Time List:
1. 23.639 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U L B F2 U R' F2 D' B' D' L 
2. 29.605 D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 R' B D U2 R U' L' F L2 U2 
3. (31.955) R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 F' R2 B' F2 U' L D' R 
4. (21.945) D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R' U R B' L B' R2 D2 L2 U2 
5. 24.462 R F2 U B' D' L B2 U R' D' F D2 F2 R2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 B

Slightly annoyed that if that third solve was faster than the second, I would've smashed my Ao5 PB.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

2x2 times. Last one is definitely my fullstep PB, if not overall PB.

avg of 5: 7.756

Time List:
1. 5.868 U R F' R' F U' F U R' 
2. 7.839 U2 F R F2 U' F' U R U2 
3. 9.560 R U' R F' R' F2 R F' R 
4. (12.638) F R' F2 U R U2 R2 F2 U' 
5. (5.844) U' R2 F U F2 U2 R F2 U2

EDIT: Did an Ao100. My times varied so much...

avg of 5: 7.756

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-27
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 3.887
worst: 15.374

mean of 3
current: 8.502 (σ = 1.87)
best: 5.249 (σ = 1.51)

avg of 5
current: 7.964 (σ = 0.95)
best: 5.501 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 12
current: 8.303 (σ = 1.30)
best: 6.918 (σ = 1.60)

avg of 50
current: 8.221 (σ = 1.66)
best: 7.713 (σ = 1.50)

avg of 100
current: 8.038 (σ = 1.67)
best: 8.038 (σ = 1.67)

Average: 8.038 (σ = 1.67)
Mean: 8.143



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 5.868 U R F' R' F U' F U R' 
2. 7.839 U2 F R F2 U' F' U R U2 
3. 9.560 R U' R F' R' F2 R F' R 
4. 12.638 F R' F2 U R U2 R2 F2 U' 
5. 5.844 U' R2 F U F2 U2 R F2 U2 
6. 8.112 F U2 F' U2 F' U F' R U' 
7. 5.750 U' R2 U F2 U2 R U2 R U2 
8. 7.132 R U F' R' U' F U R2 U' 
9. 10.485 F U' R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
10. 8.974 R U F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
11. 8.212 F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F U' R2 
12. 8.932 U2 F R U' R U' R' U2 R' U' 
13. 6.949 F' R U2 R U F2 U2 R F' 
14. 9.370 F2 R' U2 R' F R2 F R U 
15. 5.814 F2 U' R2 F R U' R U2 R' U' 
16. 7.502 U2 F' U F' R' U2 F2 R' U2 
17. 10.314 F R2 U R F R2 U' F R 
18. 8.838 U2 F R F2 U' R F' U F2 U' 
19. 8.149 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
20. 7.822 U R2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R U 
21. 9.637 F2 R U' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 
22. 7.893 U' R2 U' R2 U' F U R U' 
23. 5.716 U2 F' R F2 U R' F U2 F2 
24. 4.787 R F2 U2 F U2 R' F U R' 
25. 8.771 R' F U' F U' R2 U' R2 U 
26. 4.031 R' F U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
27. 6.935 R U' F U' R U' R U' R' 
28. 4.781 U R' F U2 R' U' R F U2 
29. 5.484 U2 F' R F U2 R' U R2 U' 
30. 12.385 R U' F' R F2 R F2 U' R2 
31. 9.519 U' F' R' U R' F2 U R' U 
32. 9.266 R' F' U R U2 R U' F2 U2 
33. 8.467 F U' F' R U R2 F' R F 
34. 9.730 F U R' U F2 R' U F' R 
35. 8.909 U2 R2 F U2 F' R F2 R2 U2 
36. 4.799 R F2 R F' U F U2 R U2 
37. 8.535 U' R F2 U2 R' F' R U' R2 
38. 6.605 F2 R U R' F2 U' R F2 U' 
39. 10.553 U2 F U' R2 U2 F U' F' U 
40. 6.550 F' R2 U R' F' U' F2 U2 R U' 
41. 6.444 F R F2 U2 R F' R F2 U2 
42. 4.967 U F' R F R U' F2 R' U' 
43. 6.341 R2 F U2 R U' R U' F U 
44. 9.919 F2 R' U F' R2 F R2 U' R2 
45. 7.677 F2 U2 F R' F' U2 F2 R' U' 
46. 6.624 R2 U' R' U2 R U' F2 U' R2 
47. 7.564 U2 R2 U F' R2 U' F2 U' F' 
48. 8.326 U F' U R' U R U' R F R' 
49. 8.270 R' U2 R U' F' R F U2 F2 
50. 11.733 U' F U' R U R U2 F' R2 U' 
51. 8.611 U R U2 R F U' R2 F' U2 
52. 8.870 R' U' R2 F U' R F2 U2 F' U' 
53. 6.027 U2 F U2 R2 U' F' U2 R U 
54. 7.541 F U' R' U2 R2 U' F R' U2 
55. 5.715 U' F2 U F' U2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
56. 11.606 U' F' R U' F R2 U' F U2 
57. 6.982 R2 F U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R' 
58. 9.746 F' U R U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U2 
59. 7.238 F' U2 F R' F U' R2 U2 R' U' 
60. 8.569 U F' U2 F U F' U R2 F' 
61. 9.492 R' U R2 U F U' F2 R2 F' 
62. 7.981 F U R' U F' R' U' F2 U' 
63. 6.119 F' R F2 U R' U2 R F' U' 
64. 6.465 R' F2 R2 U R2 F' U' F' U' 
65. 6.266 R2 F R' U F' R F' R' U' 
66. 7.122 R F2 R' U2 F U R' F' R' U' 
67. 10.357 U' R' U R2 F' R U' R' F2 
68. 6.799 R2 U R' F' R U' F2 R2 U' 
69. 12.425 F' R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U F2 U' 
70. 10.970 R' F R2 F' R2 U R' F' U 
71. 8.254 R2 U R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' 
72. 11.234 R' U F' U R F' U2 R U 
73. 8.331 U2 R' F R2 F R2 F' U2 R' U' 
74. 9.892 U R U F' U F2 U' F R U' 
75. 8.554 R U R F' R2 F' U' F2 U' R' 
76. 14.886 U R U' R2 U' R2 F' R' U' 
77. 5.062 R' U2 F2 R U' F' U2 F2 R' 
78. 6.700 U' F2 R2 F U F' U2 F' U2 
79. 9.258 U R2 U R2 F' U R' U R U 
80. 7.080 U' F' R U R F' R2 U' R2 
81. 7.078 U F' U' F R' F' R F R2 
82. 8.718 F' R' F R' F' U R2 F' U2 
83. 3.887 U' R U' R F R2 F' R' U' 
84. 8.935 R2 F2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' 
85. 7.153 R2 U2 F' U' F R2 F2 R' U 
86. 7.342 U2 R' U2 R' U' R F R2 U 
87. 15.374 F R U F' U R2 U2 F2 U' 
88. 5.277 F2 R F R2 U' R2 F2 U R 
89. 7.992 F R' U' R' U F' U2 F' U 
90. 4.178 F R F U' R F R2 F U' 
91. 13.901 F2 U2 R2 F U' R U2 F' U' 
92. 7.321 F' R F' U2 F' U F R' U' 
93. 10.549 U2 R' U F2 U2 F' U2 F' U 
94. 8.061 R2 F' R' U R' U' R2 F U 
95. 8.654 R' U' R F R' U F2 R U' 
96. 7.042 F' R' U R U2 F2 U' R' F 
97. 7.902 U F2 R U2 R2 F U2 R2 U' 
98. 10.112 F' R' F' R' U2 R' F U2 R' 
99. 8.948 R U R U' R F2 R F' U 
100. 6.446 R2 U' R' U' F' U' F2 U F'


----------



## qaz (Nov 27, 2014)

3x3 match the scramble pbs

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-27
avg of 5: 41.08

Time List:
1. (36.62) U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R' U' B D L U2 L B L' R2 
2. 40.58 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R' B L D2 B' U2 F' D' F' R2 
3. (44.01) L2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' F2 U2 L' R U2 B' 
4. 43.98 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 R D' L' R' D F' D' B U2 R' 
5. 38.70 F' B D R' U' B' L' F' U F2 L2 D L2 U F2 B2 U F2 D2


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 27, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> You, Yunho and Evan are making me want to practise clock again... GDI, I wanna get good at 3x3x3



3x3 is so mainstream. All the cool kids are doing clock.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

I didn't expect to get this for a long time.

2. 9.98 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' R L2 B' L2 U B L2 F L' F' R'
y' x' // Inspection
[D' U'] F' // F2B-1 (2/2)
R r B' // F2B-2 (3/5)
U' R' U R' U' r U r' U' R2 U R // F2B-3 (12/17) (F2B-4 skip)
R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (7/24)
U2 M' U' M // EO (4/28)
U' M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/32)
U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' // EP (6/38)

3.81 TPS.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 3x3 is so mainstream. All the cool kids are doing clock.



I agree... 3x3x3 is weighing down my sum of ranks like nothing else, though


----------



## Julian (Nov 28, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.13
1. 9.22 F R2 B U2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L' U' R' B2 R D2 F U' 
2. 10.03 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F R' B F R2 D' B' F2 R D B2 U 
3. 8.73 U2 B2 L2 R D2 R B2 L R2 D2 B2 D' R' F' D2 L2 R' F L2 D F 
4. 8.67 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R' F' L R' D' R' U L R' D 
5. 9.11 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 R2 U L D' U L' D' F2 R F U2 L F' 
6. 9.19 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F L U' B L2 B' U F2 U B' D 
7. (12.39) B2 L B2 R F2 L' F2 R U2 L2 B' D' L U B D2 F2 R B' L' 
8. 9.18 L2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' B U' L' R2 U B' R B 
9. 10.19 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' D' B2 U F2 L2 F' D L B' 
10. (7.47) D' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D L' D B R2 U F L' F R2 U2 
11. 8.31 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' D R2 B' U2 L2 R U' R2 D 
12. 8.66 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R' B2 L' U' B D F U2 R F' 

So easy. I remember 2 sune -> j-perm LLs, 2 frurufs, at least 3 a-perms. After every solve I kept thinking to myself 'how can they all be this easy?'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 28, 2014)

OH Average of 50: 22.25
bolded solves make an 18.70 ao5


Spoiler



*1. 19.69 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R F2 U' F' R' B2 D' R D' 
2. (17.99) R2 F D' B U2 L U' F2 U' R U F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 
3. 22.91 D' F B U L2 F2 L U' B R2 U2 R' B2 L U2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 
4. 18.41 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R U' L F U L R D R U 
5. (17.20) U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F U' B' L F' R B2 F' U *
6. 20.48 R' D2 R2 D2 L F2 L' U2 R B2 R' D U' L' B' R2 F L' D' B R2 
7. 23.00 B' L2 F' L U' L U2 F' L' D' F2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B R2 F' L2 B 
8. 23.83 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B' R U2 R U R F' R2 
9. 23.20 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 F U2 B' U2 B2 D2 L B F' L2 D B2 U' L F R2 
10. 24.57 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 L' B U' F U' L D U' F' R 
11. 27.11 U2 B' R U2 B U' B' D F' R' U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 D2 B2 U 
12. 19.75 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F L' D R2 B' R' D' L' U2 L2 
13. (16.94) F D2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 L2 F' L R2 D' B L' R D' L U2 
14. 23.24 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 R D L2 R F' L D' U B' 
15. 21.79 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 F' U2 L D B' F2 L U2 B' D' L' D' 
16. 19.50 L' D2 U2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 U' L' R' B U2 R' U2 F U' B2 
17. 19.70 F' R B L' D R' L D' L2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R L 
18. 23.47 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 B' U' F2 L' R2 D R2 U 
19. 20.24 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B' F' R' U' L D2 U' F D' B L2 R' 
20. 21.36 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 U L' U' B' L2 B D' 
21. (28.20) D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U B' R B' L U B2 L2 B2 F' D 
22. 22.41 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F R2 D2 F' U' L B L' D' F R F2 L' F 
23. 20.80 F2 R D2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 F' R2 U' B' U' F' L U R2 U2 
24. 23.53 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R' D' B U F L' F L2 B' D 
25. 23.92 F L D2 B' D B2 U2 L D' B L2 U2 F U2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 
26. 22.53 R' B2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 F' L D U' L2 R' B F2 L B 
27. 23.69 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 R' D2 B L' B L2 B' R' U' R' 
28. 26.46 U2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' B L2 D L U2 F2 R' B' U R2 
29. 21.72 F R2 D' L B U L2 B R' D F2 R2 D2 F R2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 
30. 26.66 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L' U L2 F' D' R U2 B' D2 L 
31. 21.56 D R2 F2 D' F L' U R' U' F R2 B2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F 
32. 21.92 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D R U' B L' U' B' F D U' R D R 
33. 21.94 F' R U2 F' B D R' U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 B' D2 B R2 
34. (27.95) U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D F' U' R B' D F R2 D L U2 
35. 20.29 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D B' F R F' R2 D2 R2 B' U' 
36. 21.76 L' B2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F' D2 U' L' B' R' 
37. (27.86) R2 D2 B D' L B R2 U2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
38. 18.67 R' D2 L2 D R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 F L2 F R2 L2 B D2 B' D2 
39. 23.63 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 R U' B R D2 R D' U2 B2 L2 
40. 21.60 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' L' D' U2 B D2 U' L' B' L' R2 
41. 22.30 R' U2 L U2 L2 U2 L U2 R' F2 L B' R2 F2 D B' U2 L B' U2 L2 
42. 20.29 B2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L D2 B2 U B' D2 B D' R U' F D2 R2 
43. 26.93 R2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B' D' F L' D' B L2 U F R 
44. 18.79 R2 F2 D U L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R B2 R B L' R2 U B2 
45. 27.01 D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L' F D2 B L U2 R F R' 
46. 24.11 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' U2 L2 U' B F2 D L' F' U' R U2 L R 
47. 19.59 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D B F2 D L' B R' B2 D2 
48. 20.91 U R2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L F D U L F L F L U2 
49. 21.62 F L2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F L U' L2 F R B D L R U 
50. 22.04 U R2 L' B2 R' F' R' D' R' B' L2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 28, 2014)

HOLYHOLYHOLYHOLY

Session average: 2:47.94
1. 2:42.88 
2. 2:53.97 
3. (2:40.68) 
4. 2:57.04 
5. (3:08.58) 
*6. 2:42.08 
7. 2:42.82 
8. 2:43.27 
9. 2:49.10 
10. 2:41.63 * 
11. 2:50.91 
12. 2:55.73 

Bold is 2:42.72 ao5. IRNjuggle28... I win


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 28, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-28
avg of 5: 8.04

Time List:
1. 7.35 F2 L2 F' D' F' R L F D L2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 
2. (6.94) R2 D' U R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U R2 B2 R' D B' R B2 
3. (10.54) L F' U' L D' F2 L' B R' U' F2 U2 D2 R' L2 D2 R B2 L F2 
4. 8.69 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U R' B F2 D L2 R B2 F2 U2 
5. 8.10 B' L2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 F R U R2 U F' D' U' R2 D2

Soooo close!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 28, 2014)

quite a good 3x3 average of 50: 13.87
1. 13.36 L2 R2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 R F' D2 L' B2 D L R D2 F 
2. 13.64 F' D2 R' F U' R2 D L U' B' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 U' F2 D F2 
3. 13.58 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D' B' U' L D' R D U2 F2 R' D2 
4. 12.79 B' U2 B2 F L2 B' U2 F L2 D2 F' D' L' F2 D' U B' L' D R' D' 
5. 12.98 B2 U2 B2 R F2 L B2 D2 L' R2 D2 B' L U2 B2 D L2 R D' F' D 
6. 14.23 U2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 U B' U F2 L R2 U R' 
7. 12.14 U2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R D B' F2 U' B' U R' D2 R' 
8. 14.47 F2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L B' U2 F' R' B2 U' L2 U R2 
9. 11.81 D F2 B' R U L' B R B2 U F' R2 U2 B L2 B U2 F2 B R2 F2 
10. 14.23 B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B U' B D' U' R D F2 D U2 
11. 13.17 D2 R D2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L U' B2 F' L U2 R2 U R' B' R 
12. 12.53 U2 F B' U D L' B' U2 D2 F' U R2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' 
13. 14.11 F' B2 L B2 U' B' D' R U R' U R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' 
14. 13.95 F2 U R2 U2 B' R2 F' R U2 R2 B L2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F 
15. 13.16 R' L U F2 B D2 F2 D' F L B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 
16. 12.31 R' U B L2 F B2 D2 F R' L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U 
17. 12.37 D' B L2 U D B R D F2 L F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' D' F2 R2 U2 
18. 16.19 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' F' D2 B U' R' F2 U L2 D R' U2 F R2 
19. (10.36) R2 F2 D R' B' D' F B2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B U2 B 
20. 13.10 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U R' B U B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 B U' 
21. 12.86 R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U F' L2 F' U R F U F U' L' B 
22. 14.09 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B R' U L' F R B' D' B R2 
23. 13.64 R2 B R2 B D2 U2 B D2 F R2 F2 D L' B L2 R2 U L F2 R' B2 
24. 12.95 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' F' L' B' R B' F U' B' L2 R' 
25. 13.24 D2 L' B' D' F D2 B2 L2 D R B2 L' B2 U2 F2 B2 R' L' F2 L 
26. (17.74) L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 D L2 R' B2 D2 F U' B F2 R F' U2 
27. 14.61 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L F' R2 D2 L' D' U R' D' B2 
28. 15.76 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 L' D' F D' L' D' R2 
29. 11.75 F' R' U L U B' D F2 B2 D' R L U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 
30. 16.71 U R2 U F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F' R D' F2 R2 D' F R' B' L2 
31. 13.74 U B' U2 B R2 F D' L' B' R' D2 R' F2 R F2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 
32. 10.96 L' B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R U2 B' D L' U' R F D2 U B 
33. (10.94) D' B L U2 L B' D' B2 D' F2 U2 B' R2 F2 B U2 D2 B D2 R2 
34. 13.90 R2 L F' D R' U2 B2 U L F R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D' F2 U' 
35. 15.55 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B F D2 F2 R' U B D L D R2 F2 U2 L' 
36. 16.66 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 F' D B2 F D' U' L' D2 F R2 U' 
37. 12.42 L2 B D2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 F U2 B' U F2 D2 R' D' L F2 D' L' B 
38. 15.07 U2 B L2 F L' B' R' L2 F L2 F2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 
39. 13.75 D' R2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L' R F U B2 R' D B' U2 B 
40. (17.63) U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 D' F' D' U' R D2 R2 D L B' F' 
41. 13.97 U' D F2 R' L' F' U B' R' U' L2 U2 F' B2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 F' D2 
42. 12.29 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 D2 L2 R' U F L' U B R F' L2 U 
43. (17.38) F2 B R' F' B D L F2 R2 U B U2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 
44. 14.74 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R' B' U' R D U2 L2 D' F D 
45. 14.67 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' L D2 U' B' R F U2 L' B' U2 
46. 16.31 L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F' D2 U' F2 L R2 F L2 F2 U2 
47. 15.39 D2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 L' F' D2 R' U' F2 L2 F' D' L2 
48. 15.09 U2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 U B2 D R2 B2 L B R B2 L U2 R D U' 
49. (10.92) R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L' U R F' L U R' F' L U' 
50. 15.89 B2 R D2 B L U2 R2 D L' U L U2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' 


Look at how it just gets worse and worse toward the end


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 28, 2014)

Got a 5.49 ao12 on 2x2, which was incredible since I normally average like 6.2. It'll be a while til I beat it!


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2014)

15 puzzle Ao5:

*5.622*, 69.333 moves, *12.544 TPS*.



Spoiler: Reconstructions



(6.108), (77 moves), 12.606 TPS
5 3 10 15\0 14 1 2\4 13 11 8\9 6 7 12
L2DRULU2RDRULD2RDLU3LDRDLURD2LULUR2DL2DR2ULULURDRULD2RU2LDLURDLDRU2LDRLUDRUL

6.025, 73 moves, 12.116 TPS
14 3 4 10\9 5 0 8\12 7 11 6\13 2 1 15
U2RDLDRULDLDR2ULU2RDLRUDLDRURD2LURUL2DRURDL2ULDRURULDRULDRDLULUR2DLULDRUL

5.628, 67 moves, 11.904 TPS
12 2 3 0\9 1 10 6\11 13 8 4\7 14 5 15
R2UL2URDR2DL3URU2R2DL2UR2DLDRUL2DLU2R2DLDRUL2DRULDRULURDLDRULURDLU

5.215, 68 moves, (13.039 TPS)
4 1 3 8\6 11 15 9\13 14 5 2\7 12 10 0
R2DLUR2DL2DLURDRULDR2DLURUL2DRDLULUR2DL2DR2U2LDRU2LDRDLURUL2DRURDL2U

(4.492), (58 moves), 12.911 TPS
1 4 5 15\2 0 11 8\12 6 14 3\13 7 9 10
RUL2D2RULURDRUL2URDLDR2UL2DLURDLDRU3LD2RULURDRUL2DRURDL2U



E: 5.628, 5.215, (4.492), (8.477), 6.007 = 5.616

E2: 3.095, 41 moves, 13.247 TPS
5 1 2 0\10 11 8 4\13 7 3 12\15 9 14 6
URURDRDL2URU2RDL2DRULULDRURDLDRUL2URDRUL2
wat


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 28, 2014)

Am I supposed to post this here or here? 

3x3 PBs

Average of 5: 9.67
1. 9.68 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 R D2 F2 L2 B D' F' L F' L 
2. 10.37 B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D U2 R D2 B2 D B' U2 F L R2 B 
3. (8.66) D2 B R' D' F2 D2 B2 L' F' L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U R2 U R2 
4. (12.74) F' L2 F D R' U2 F R2 F2 L' B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 U' 
5. 8.95 F U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 U' R B' L2 F2 U R U F2 

Average of 12: 10.69
1. 10.51 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R B2 D' F' R' U2 R2 F' L2 
2. 9.26 F2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 L' B' D' R' D R2 F2 U B D 
3. 11.40 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F D' U' L F2 R' U' B L2 D2 
4. 11.72 B' U' F2 R' U2 R2 B' R' U F2 L2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' 
5. 11.51 F L D L2 D' F' R2 L' U R2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B 
6. (8.91) L2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B' F R' F U' F2 U' L' U F' D' 
7. 11.56 D' B L2 B2 D R2 D L F' U2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R F2 
8. 10.11 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 F R D' U F D2 F' D2 L U' 
9. 9.46 D' B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' U' R U' F U R B' U' R B' U' 
10. (14.25) R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D2 R F' D B' F2 U' L' U2 F R' 
11. 11.86 L B2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 B' D' L B U' F' R' B F R 
12. 9.54 L U D' F2 L' U2 F B2 U' L' F2 L D2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2


----------



## NewCube1 (Nov 28, 2014)

8.18 3x3 single....full step...NL...Mu previous PB was 9.30,with a PLL skip...mmmhh......WAT?!?!?!?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 28, 2014)

Got my first Sub 30 Average of 100 on Tuesday. Not I got my first Sub 20 solve today! I'm working on full OLL which is slowing my down having to think about each algorithm for longer than it would take me to perform two look OLL but I know it will get faster with time.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 28, 2014)

5.07	F2 L' R' D' R' L2 F R2 F' L2 U D2 B D F D2 U R L' D' L' U2 R D R 

ttw so it doesn't count but still gj



Spoiler



y2 B' L' D' F R D'
U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
U2 y' R' U R2 U' R'
U' L' U L y' L U L' 
U R U R' U2 R U R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r' U2
44/5.07=8.7 TPS meh


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 28, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-28
avg of 12: 2.58

Time List:
1. 2.74 L B U' R B' U' L' U' B' r b' u' 
2. 2.60 L B U L R' U L' U' l' r b' u 
3. 2.22 B L U B L' U B' U' l' b' u' 
4. 2.05 U L B R' B' U R' L R r u' 
5. 2.42 U' R L B' U R U R' l' r' b 
6. (4.31) U L' R U' R U' L' R L' r' u 
7. 2.61 L' U' R L U' R B' L' r' 
8. 2.24 L' R' U L R U' B L l' r b 
9. 2.25 U' B U' L' U B R L l' r 
10. (1.98) U' L R' L U' B' U B' l' u 
11. 2.51 U R B R' B U' R' B r' 
12. 4.17+ U R' U' B' R' U L' B r b' u

2.38 without the +2 :/ on cam. not uploading.


----------



## qaz (Nov 28, 2014)

yusssss finally!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-28
avg of 5: 9.98

Time List:
1. 10.01 R' F2 L B2 R D2 L' B2 R' B2 R' U B2 D' F2 U' R D R2 F' 
2. 11.03 L U' B2 U' B' R U' B' D' R' B2 L B2 L' U2 R D2 L2 B2 R' 
3. (8.63) D' B2 R2 U F' R2 B' D' L U' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 
4. (12.63) B2 R' D B2 L2 D2 F' D2 R B' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 
5. 8.89 U L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' F' U2 R2 D B' L2 D2 U'

8.63 was a pll skip (can't reconstruct but LL was R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'), everything else was fullstep



Spoiler: 8.89



z2 y'
D' R U L' D' R
y' U R' U' R y U' R U R'
y' U2 L' U' L y' U R' U' R
U R U' R' //definitely better things I could have done
x U' L U R' U' r' F R
U' L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 y' R U' R'


----------



## Chree (Nov 28, 2014)

New PB Single and Ao5 on 5x5:

1:34.27, 1:36.60, (1:54.35), (1:32.36), 1:47.55


Beat my previous Ao5 by almost 5 seconds and I've barely been practicing at all lately... breaks always do me good


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 28, 2014)

PB average of 12: 15.22

Awesome consistency, this was a blast!

15.414, 15.527, 12.289, 15.900, 15.089, (20.566), 15.008, (11.704), 15.328, 15.009, 16.769, 15.819


----------



## Randomno (Nov 28, 2014)

avg of 5: 24.317

Time List:
1. (27.123) F2 R D' B2 L2 F L' U2 R D' R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 F B D2 
2. 22.079 F2 U F2 D R2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F R B' R D2 L2 U' R' D' F' 
3. (21.997) U2 L2 B R2 U2 F U2 B2 F D2 B2 R U L2 F2 U' L' D U2 B2 F' 
4. 24.979 B2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 B' L2 U' F L2 D2 B F R U' B' F 
5. 25.894 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B L B U' R2 U F2 R' F'

Smash'd.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 29, 2014)

3.405 Skewb AO5
3.916 AO12, third sub 4.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 29, 2014)

42. (6.89) U' R2 U2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B' F R' D' U2 B R2 U' L R

3rd sub-7 and second best.

Reconstruction:

D R' F' L D'
U' y R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' R U' R' U' L U L'
U R U' R'
U' L' U' L
U' Rw U R' U R U2' Rw'

37 moves


----------



## Whizzie (Nov 29, 2014)

My usual average on 2x2 is around 38 seconds and I got my first, extremely lucky solve this morning  6.46 omg 
Most of the white was already solved and once the last corner was in the yellow face was already solved. I've only been cubing since half way through October


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2014)

Done in 2 sittings (had to leave the house for 2 hours around 70 solves in)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 0.918
worst time: 7.989

current avg5: 4.316 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 2.548 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 4.157 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 3.384 (σ = 0.94)

current avg50: 3.958 (σ = 0.87)
best avg50: 3.760 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 3.933 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 3.828 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 3.922 (σ = 0.74)
session mean: 3.964

PB avg5/50/100. Avg12 Might have been PB without a +2 but not by much so whatever.


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2014)

6. 14.76 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 U' R' U2 B' F' D R D'

x' // Inspection
D' x' u L' y' [U D'] z D' z' [U D'] // EOLine (setup F2L-1) (6/6)
z' U' L2 U' // F2L-1 (4/10)
z U L' U L U z' U' L' U // F2L-2 (8/18)
z U' L' U' L2 U2 L U' L' // F2L-3 (10/28)
L' U2 L U' L' U' L U L' U L // WVLS (12/40)
L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U' // PLL (13/53)

3.59 TPS.

why do I always get PBs with WV

E: 18.26 Mo3, solve before was 22.25

7. 17.77 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 R U F L' F U2 B' R' B2 U

x2 // Inspection
D' x D2 L2 U x' L2 D' // EOLine (8/8)
L' // F2L-1 (1/9)
U2 L' U L U L' U' L // F2L-2 (9/18)
z' L' U2 L U L2 U // F2L-3 (8/26) (changed which pair I was doing half way through solving it)
L U L U' L' U L U' // F2L-4 (8/34)
z L' U z' U L' D z U R' // COLL (7/41)
L2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2 U // EPLL (16/57)

3.21 TPS.

E2: 
Best average of 5: 20.93
5-9 - 22.25 (14.76) 17.77 22.77 (23.25)


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 29, 2014)

3x3 average of 12: 7.99 

7.80 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R' D R B L2 B' D2 U' F2 R U'
6.33 F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B' F R' D R2 B' L B2 D' L U
7.18 U L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F' D R' D' U' L2 B2 R B L D'
8.50 B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' B R' U B2 F' D L D2 F2 U'
8.46 D F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B' R' B' D' L2 D' L' D' B F' U2
8.53 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 B' R' U2 B2 L' U' L2 D' B' U2
7.63 D' L2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 U R D B U2 L' F' L U B2 F'
7.71 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B' R' B' F2 L2 F' D B2 D R' U'
8.88 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R' D L B2 R D' U L B' R2 U
8.69 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R D' R2 L2 B' R' B2 L' F D
6.68 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R L' B' U' B2 R F2 L' B D U'
8.71 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 B D' L' F' R L' D' B2 F D2 F'

counting 6.68 wat and also this:

OH average of 12: 14.78

15.02 B2 F2 U L2 D R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B R2 L' U F L B R2 U' B' R'
15.72 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R F' L2 D2 L F R2 F R2 D2
14.99 B2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 F U' R F' L U' F' U2 R'
11.53 D' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D R2 D' F2 R F2 R2 B' R'
15.24 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U2 R F2 D U2 F L B D' B2 F2
13.58 D L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L' D2 B R' B' F U' R2 L B
15.92 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' F' D L B2 U' L F' D' L'
16.38 D F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 L' B' U' F U' R B2 R' B' D L'
16.36 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B F2 L D2 B' F R' F L2 U B' U'
14.35 D U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R B2 L2 B D B L2 U2 B2 D'
15.13 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 F R2 F' L' F D2 F2 R F2 L'
11.15 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F2 U L U' F' R2 U B2 F D' B L U2


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 29, 2014)

Maskow is going to solve 46 cubes , he already started his attempt I guess.
(http://www.kostkarubika.org/aktualnosci/ciekawostki/394/maskow-walczy-o-rekord-swiata)


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 29, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Maskow is going to solve 46 cubes , he already started his attempt I guess.



cool hopefully he will break the WR


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2014)

41.18 4x4 single. LL was Niklas. Also, 47.36 Mo3 (times were 41.18, 51.37, 49.52).


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

avg of 12: 26.827



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 28.421 F R2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D U R' U L F D2 U2 R' F2 
2. 27.049 U' B R2 L F' L U2 L2 B R' U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 U 
3. 29.751 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L D' F L2 U2 B2 L B' D2 R 
4. 26.557 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U' L2 B F R U F' R' F2 R 
5. 25.411 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U' B F L' R' B L2 F D2 
6. 24.928 R2 U R2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U L2 D R F U L' U' 
7. (24.088) U D F B D R2 F' B2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 
8. 25.672 L2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R B2 F2 D L U2 B L R' D R' B' R' 
9. 26.393 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B L U2 L2 F' R' D R2 U F' 
10. 27.011 D R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F L B U B' L' B2 U 
11. 27.078 F' B U' F' D' R F2 L' B D R2 U2 F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 
12. (36.811) U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U2 F L2 U' L F' U2 B' L2 F U



avg of 5: 26.827



Spoiler



Time List:
1. (25.672) L2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R B2 F2 D L U2 B L R' D R' B' R' 
2. 26.393 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B L U2 L2 F' R' D R2 U F' 
3. 27.011 D R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F L B U B' L' B2 U 
4. 27.078 F' B U' F' D' R F2 L' B D R2 U2 F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 
5. (36.811) U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U2 F L2 U' L F' U2 B' L2 F U



Exactly the same up to milliseconds? Weird...

Also new Ao12 PB.

avg of 12: 26.004

Time List:
1. 23.026 B2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 U' F' L' D' B L D2 L F2 
2. 28.510 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' R F U B' D F' R D' L F' 
3. (22.696) U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L U F' L' U2 F L' B2 
4. 26.485 F2 R' F U' R U B' U F' L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 
5. 25.561 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B L' B F2 U' L B R2 U 
6. 28.421 F R2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D U R' U L F D2 U2 R' F2 
7. 27.049 U' B R2 L F' L U2 L2 B R' U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 U 
8. (29.751) F' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L D' F L2 U2 B2 L B' D2 R 
9. 26.557 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U' L2 B F R U F' R' F2 R 
10. 25.411 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U' B F L' R' B L2 F D2 
11. 24.928 R2 U R2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U L2 D R F U L' U' 
12. 24.088 U D F B D R2 F' B2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R F2


----------



## mafergut (Nov 29, 2014)

At looong last!!!! First 3x3 sub-20 Ao5 and also PB Ao12. The last 5 of the 12 (in bold) make the Ao5.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-29
*avg of 5: 19.82*
*avg of 12: 21.68*

Time List:
1. 22.31 F L2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B' F' U' R' D L F2 D' L 
2. 24.01 D F2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U F D' B U B R B2 L B2 
3. 22.89 L2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 R D' B' L' R2 D' L2 R D 
4. 22.63 L F2 L R2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 R' U' L' D' U' B' L2 U' R D' B 
5. 20.45 B' R2 B' L2 B D R' L U' L D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F 
6. 22.24 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 B' U' R' U2 F L' U2 L U 
7. 22.85 L2 B L' U' B R2 U D F' L' F2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F 
*8. 19.59[PLL skip] L2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U B' R U2 L U2 L' U L2 R' 
9. 21.08 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R F R2 D U F' U R' D R2 
10. (26.39) B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 D F2 U' B L R U L B L' R' D U' 
11. 18.79 F D2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' F U R B2 F R2 F2 D' B2 
12. (17.77) D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 U2 R B2 U' R D L B' L F2 L B2*


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> 41.18 4x4 single. LL was Niklas. Also, 47.36 Mo3 (times were 41.18, 51.37, 49.52).



How do people even sub-1 4x4...


----------



## mafergut (Nov 29, 2014)

Good news don't come alone. Also new non-lucky 3x3 PB single... by more than 1.5s wat!!!

5. 15.23 U2 B U2 B' F2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B D U2 R F2 R2 B U' L2 F2 D

I tried to reconstruct the solve but couldn't. I'm only sure that the cross was:
(z2) L2 R' D2 F2


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How do people even sub-1 4x4...



How do people even sub-5 6x6...


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> How do people even sub-5 6x6...



How do people even sub-7 4x4...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 29, 2014)

Bennet Wichmann 0.96 2x2 single at Franconia Winter 2014! congrats man !


----------



## KevinG (Nov 29, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Bennet Wichmann 0.96 2x2 single at Franconia Winter 2014! congrats man !


Yeah!
He sended me a video
It was a TCLL with U' AUF

R U' R' F' U F U'

But he fails his averages......


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 29, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-29
avg of 5: 8.99

Time List:
1. (8.45) B' L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 R' B F' R' F2 D R U2 R F' 
2. (10.58) U L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 B L D' F' U R' D B2 L 
3. 8.94 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 B L' U2 B F D L2 R B L2 
4. 8.50 U B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D R' B' U2 F' R2 F' R2 D' B' D' 
5. 9.54 F L2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U' F' L U2 R2 U F' L' F R2


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-29
> avg of 5: 8.99
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Are you one of the fastest ZZ solvers then?


----------



## qaz (Nov 29, 2014)

beat all 3x3 pbs except single and ao5
7.96 fullstep single
9.40 PB mo3 (10.35, 9.88, 7.96)
10.11 ao5 (second best ever)
10.65 PB ao12
11.32 PB ao25
11.69 PB ao50
11.85 PB ao100

using a yj sulong lol



Spoiler: times



12.92, 11.72, (18.84), 12.05, 11.67, 11.62, 13.68, 10.92, 12.24, (16.34), (8.01), 11.90, 11.58, 12.62, (16.30), 11.49, 12.03, 11.84, 10.17, 12.73, 11.04, 10.12, 12.12, 11.17, 12.25, 12.43, 13.90, 14.24, 10.10, 10.11, 12.06, 10.29, (15.32), 13.16, 12.82, 9.38, 12.56, (8.73), 11.31, (16.00), 11.27, 13.08, 13.07, 10.65, 12.73, 13.10, (9.23), 13.20, 10.49, 10.93, _11.18, 13.19, 10.29, 10.76, 13.01, 12.16, 13.25, 13.03, 12.66, 12.08, 14.57, 13.44, 11.01, 12.53, (8.40), 11.21, 13.98, 13.11, 12.75, 10.22, 10.96, 11.21, 11.10, 10.12, 14.61, 12.26, 13.23, 13.39, 11.35, 10.35, 12.56, 14.67, 10.31, 11.19, 11.39, 11.59, 13.35, 10.82, *10.83, 12.47, 10.11, 10.35, 9.88, (7.96), 11.62, 10.90, 11.23, 11.20, 9.59, 10.79*_


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Are you one of the fastest ZZ solvers then?



i guess that is a valid statement. i don't know the exact times of the other ZZ users out there, but i guess asmallkitten and uvafan are both faster than me


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 29, 2014)

2.889 L' B' R L B' R' B
17 moves/2.889 = 5.88 TPS. 

I didn't notice the scramble was 7 moves, which is probably a good thing because I would have looked for an easier solution. Which is kinda cheating.

Edit: What's high TPS on skewb?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 29, 2014)

Practicing solves to help learn parity+cubeshape. Untimed inspection + notes for cases I don't know so I can gradually learn them as I go (now I'm not sure how many cases I actually know). Decided to stop starting a new session every time. I DNF when I get parity so I can keep track of accuracy.

91/100:
19.08 1
24.67 5
28.63 12
31.54 50

Mostly silly mistakes tbh. I intend to be doing this properly before next comp (February I think).


----------



## slinky773 (Nov 29, 2014)

yessss first sub-12 Ao5! haven't gotten one with either stackmat or laptop, this one was stackmat

Average: 11.916

1. 11.378 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 U B D L B' D2 F2 L R
2. (14.366) F' L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F2 D' B2 D' L' F2 D2 F2 D' R U
3. (10.841) R L2 B2 U B' D F' R' F' L' F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D'
4. 11.405 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 L F' U' F2 D' F2 D F2 R D2 U2
5. 12.967 R' U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 D L' R B F2 U D2 U B' R'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 29, 2014)

2-5 relay, 3:48.553! Approximate splits: 2x2: 6 3x3: 17 4x4: 1:06 5x5: 2:09

Yay! First sub 4:00! My next goal is a sub 15 minute 2-7 relay.


----------



## GG (Nov 29, 2014)

9.83 single. that's 12 sub10 singles


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 30, 2014)

*6.37 3x3 single on Rubik's*

6.37 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D R' D' F D L U' L2 D B' D2 F2 
x' z'
R F L D' F' R D
U L' U L y' R' U R
U' R U' R' y R' U' R 
U L' U L2 U' L'
y' R U' R2 F R F'
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'

56 moves/6.37 = 8.79 tps


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 30, 2014)

59.31 4x4 ao5! Second sub 2

57.148, (1:20.165), 1:01.467, 59.308, (56.946)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 30, 2014)

7.99 OH PB single

1. 7.99 U' F2 D2 L' F U' B R2 L B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 

Can't figure out the solution. LL was sune and PLL skip.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 30, 2014)

Holy wtf 12.6 Ao5
too lazy to actually get the times up, but I think they were 19, 11, 12, 12, 12

and also 15.9 Ao100. Crazy how I've dropped 4 seconds in the past ~3 months,


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 7.99 OH PB single
> 
> 1. 7.99 U' F2 D2 L' F U' B R2 L B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D2
> 
> Can't figure out the solution. LL was sune and PLL skip.



Woh, nice. Do you know of any faster singles? Speedsolving Wiki currently has no single UWR, so I might as well add this if there doesn't seem to be anything faster.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Woh, nice. Do you know of any faster singles? Speedsolving Wiki currently has no single UWR, so I might as well add this if there doesn't seem to be anything faster.



Asmallkitten has got a 7.xx on cam too.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Whizzie said:


> My usual average on 2x2 is around 38 seconds and I got my first, extremely lucky solve this morning  6.46 omg
> Most of the white was already solved and once the last corner was in the yellow face was already solved. I've only been cubing since half way through October



What was the scramble alg?


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 30, 2014)

Yay Yay Yay WTF FTW First ever sub 15 3x3 Ao5. I might catch up to Kennan soon.

16.97, 14.18, 13.68, 16.11, 12.91 = *14.66*


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Asmallkitten has got a 7.xx on cam too.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETovnFLL84I&list=UUIL1R0lt25_L9S_qugVFjwQ, I've seen another 7 on cam but I'm not sure how to find it


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Yay Yay Yay WTF FTW First ever sub 15 3x3 Ao5. I might catch up to Kennan soon.
> 
> 16.97, 14.18, 13.68, 16.11, 12.91 = *14.66*



What's your global average nowadays?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 7.99 OH PB single
> 
> 1. 7.99 U' F2 D2 L' F U' B R2 L B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D2
> 
> Can't figure out the solution. LL was sune and PLL skip.



Nice



Bindedsa said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETovnFLL84I&list=UUIL1R0lt25_L9S_qugVFjwQ, I've seen another 7 on cam but I'm not sure how to find it



I think this is the one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbbU1irwirc


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 30, 2014)

after 2.1k solves since my previous PB skewb AO100, 6.234, beat it by .004.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

2:13.88 2-4 realman relay, using only a 4x4.


----------



## KevinG (Nov 30, 2014)

YEEEEAAAAHHHHHH 

2x2 Average of 100: 1.80

Very easy scrambles though 
Here I come ER

Scrambles:
Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-30
avg of 100: 1.80

Time List:
1. 1.93 R' U' F2 U' F R' F' R' 
2. (0.83) R2 F' R F' R F2 U 
3. 1.88 R' U F' U' R U2 F2 U' 
4. 2.30 U' F R2 F' R F' R U' F2 U' 
5. 1.89 F U' F U' R2 F R' U' F2 
6. 1.87 U' F' U R' U' F' U 
7. 1.70 F' U R' F' U R' U2 F2 R 
8. 1.69 R U2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 F R U2 
9. 2.41 R' U' R' F2 U' F2 U' R F2 U' 
10. 1.84 U2 R F U' F U' F 
11. (3.03) U' F2 R F' U R' F' 
12. 1.65 R U' R2 F R2 F R2 F' U 
13. 2.21 U2 F2 R2 U R' F U F' U' 
14. 1.66 R F2 R F' R2 F2 U R' U' 
15. (3.05) U F U2 R' U R2 U F R' U' 
16. 1.61 U2 F' U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F 
17. 1.34 F2 R F' U R U2 F' U2 
18. 1.81 F U R' F' R' F U R2 F' U' 
19. 2.11 R' U' R2 F R2 F U F' R2 
20. 2.40 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U R' U' F' 
21. 1.71 U F2 U' R2 U' F' U' F' U' 
22. (1.33) F2 U2 F' R2 F U R' U2 
23. 1.75 R' U2 R' F' U2 F' R F R' 
24. 1.70 R U' R U2 R' U R' U F R2 
25. 1.41 U F R2 U R U F2 
26. 2.18 R2 F' R' U R' F R' 
27. 1.69 R' U R' F' R U' R2 U' 
28. 1.40 R' F' R' U R2 U' R F 
29. 1.52 R F' U R U' F' U R U2 
30. 2.13 R U2 F2 U' R U F2 U' F 
31. (1.34) F U2 R2 U F U2 R U 
32. 2.00 R' F U F U R U2 F' U2 
33. 1.70 U2 F U R' U R' U2 R' U 
34. 1.83 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' U R2 
35. 1.59 U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U 
36. 1.65 U' F' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
37. 1.88 F2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' 
38. 1.81 U2 R' U' R' U F R' U' F U2 
39. 1.90 F R F' U R U2 R' U R2 
40. 1.52 U2 F R' F R' F U2 R U2 
41. 1.71 F' R F' U' F2 U R' F2 
42. 1.84 F' U R U2 R F2 U2 R U' 
43. 1.69 U' R2 F U R2 F2 U' R' U' 
44. 1.41 U' R2 F U2 F' R F' U R' 
45. 1.81 F U' R U' R2 F2 U F U 
46. 1.44 U2 F R' F2 U R' U R U2 
47. (3.72) U F2 R F R2 U2 
48. 1.81 F' U2 F' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' 
49. 1.81 F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F' 
50. 1.78 R' F' R2 F' R F' U R' 
51. 1.92 F R F' R U F2 R' F2 U' 
52. 1.61 F U' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 
53. 1.50 R U R F R2 F R' F 
54. 1.63 U' F' U' R' U R2 U' 
55. (2.56) R' U R' U2 R' F2 U 
56. 1.86 F2 U2 F' R' U' F U' F R' U' 
57. 1.43 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 
58. 1.56 F' U' R U2 R U R' F R2 
59. 1.60 F2 R' U2 F U F' U R2 U2 
60. 1.55 R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 
61. (2.61) R2 U F' U2 F U R2 F' R' 
62. 1.75 U2 R' F U' R2 U' F' U2 R' 
63. 2.15 U' F' R U' R U F' R U' 
64. 2.21 F' U F R2 U' R U2 R' F2 
65. 1.86 F R2 U2 F' U R U R' 
66. 1.81 F' U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' F U' 
67. 1.56 F' U' F2 U R2 U' F U R2 
68. 1.43 R' U F2 R' F2 R U' F' R2 
69. 2.09 U2 R F U' R U' R2 F2 U2 
70. 1.93 R U' R U R' F2 R F2 R' U' 
71. 2.00 U' R F' U R2 F2 U F R' 
72. 1.83 R F2 R F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 
73. 2.19 F' U F' R U2 R U R2 U2 
74. 2.13 R' U' R F U2 F' U R2 
75. 1.84 F2 U F' R F2 R F2 U' F2 
76. 1.93 F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 U2 
77. 2.00 U R2 F2 U' F R' F2 R' U2 
78. 1.66 R F2 U' R' F U' F 
79. 1.47 U R U' R2 F R F2 R F 
80. 1.61 U2 F R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R 
81. 2.03 R2 F U F' R2 F' U R' 
82. (1.34) F R' F U F2 R' U R2 
83. (1.18) U R' F R2 U' R U F R U 
84. 1.84 U R U R2 U F' U R2 U2 
85. 1.66 F R2 F R' F2 R' F U R' 
86. 1.52 U R U' F2 R U' F' R2 F 
87. 1.65 R' F2 U R U2 F' R U' 
88. 2.18 U' F' U F' U' F R2 F U2 
89. 2.16 R' U2 F' R U R U' R2 U' 
90. 2.02 R U2 R' F2 R' U F' U' R' 
91. 1.77 U F' U F' R' U F' R U2 
92. 1.69 U R' U' R2 F2 U' F' R U' 
93. 2.10 U2 R2 F U R' U R U' R2 
94. 1.83 U' F2 R2 U R' F' R F R2 U' 
95. 1.71 F' U' F R' U R2 U R2 U' 
96. 1.83 F' U2 R F2 R U F2 U R 
97. 1.80 R F' R2 F' R2 U F R F 
98. 2.11 R U2 F R' F2 R2 F' U' 
99. 1.58 R F R F2 U' F2 R' U' 
100. 1.47 R' F R2 U2 F R F2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 30, 2014)

KevinG said:


> YEEEEAAAAHHHHHH
> 
> 2x2 Average of 100: 1.80
> 
> ...



nice! but to get to ER you have to get passed mine and a couple other peoples back yard


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

OH. I'm getting back into it

Session average: 21.18


Spoiler



1. (15.13) D' L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D B L' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 L D' F' 
2. 20.45 B2 D F2 U' L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R' U' L2 B' L' R' D2 R U' R 
3. 20.85 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' U2 R U2 B2 F L2 U' R B' F2 R D2 U F2 
4. 23.94 B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 R U' B2 D' B' F R B' F' 
5. (13.30) R2 D U F2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U B R' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U 
6. 18.95 D2 F' D2 B F2 D2 B R2 F' L2 F' U F' L D2 B2 D2 B' L R B2 
7. 23.89 D2 R F2 B' U2 F2 U2 L' F D' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 
8. 21.37 U' L' F' D' F D' B R' F' L' U D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U 
9. 24.14 R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R B L F' D' U2 R D L D2 U2 
10. 20.08 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B R2 B L2 F' D2 R D B' U2 R2 D2 R' U' B 
11. 21.77 B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' L' B D B' F D R D 
12. (16.83) R B2 D' L' U B D2 B' R' U' R' U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 L U2 
13. (27.33) U2 R' D2 L B2 L D2 R' B2 F2 R2 B U F2 D B2 R U' F D F2 
14. 22.33 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 R' U R2 F' L R' D2 R U L2 
15. 19.56 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B R' D2 U' L' R' F R' F D' 
16. 22.54 B U B2 R' B' L2 U' B2 L' D' F' L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 B R2 U2 
17. 22.17 F2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 D R' D' L F R' D R2 B' 
18. 18.20 B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D B R2 D' F' U R2 F' R 
19. 22.00 U' F2 L' U' B U2 L2 U' R' U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 
20. 22.75 U' D R U L F2 R B' U F' U B2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 
21. 25.45 L2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' R B F2 D2 L U F D L F 
22. 23.79 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L R2 D' B2 L D U' R B R 
23. 18.00 R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R' B2 R' F' L R' D' L2 U2 F 
24. 20.57 B D L2 B L' U' F' U R U R' L' D2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 L' D2 
25. 22.65 L U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R D2 U F2 U' B2 U' F' L' D U2 B 
26. 17.63 D F' B' L2 F D2 L B' D R D2 R L' B2 D2 B2 R D2 
27. 24.72 F D B' D' F L D R' F D B2 R B2 L B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' 
28. 18.09 B2 U' D' R' U' D' L F' L F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 F U2 
29. 21.52 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U L R' U B2 F U' B2 L D L 
30. 20.11 F' R2 U2 D2 R2 B' R U F' L' D2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 L B2 
31. 23.73 F' R' D L' B' R U L F R U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 U' 
32. 19.76 B' R' F' R2 U' B2 D' B L F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 D2 
33. 20.86 D U R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R F R U2 R' B2 F L2 U 
34. 18.92 F' B' D' L D B L F' D' F2 B R2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 
35. 19.38 R F L2 U' L' F2 U' R2 B' L' B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R D2 
36. 24.55 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U F' L2 B' F2 L' B F' U' F2 R' 
37. 21.88 L D R' U2 B' D F B' R B2 R2 U F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U 
38. 16.94 U2 D' R' F2 B L' B U' D2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 D2 L 
39. 21.73 D R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 F' U' L F2 L R2 U R2 D' 
40. (27.05) F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' F' L2 U F U L2 D2 R B2 U 
41. 19.67  L' F D2 B' R U B' L D' F R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' 
42. (26.48) F2 D2 U R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' D' B' R D' F2 R B2 U2 
43. 21.28 D2 B F2 D2 B L2 R2 F' R2 B D' L2 F2 L2 R D' U L' B L 
44. 19.16 D2 B L2 B' L2 R2 B' F R2 U2 F' D L' U' R2 B' L' R2 D2 U' F2 
45. 24.17 B R2 D2 R2 L' B2 U' L U R2 L2 B' R2 F2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U2 
46. 22.72 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R U' R' F R' U' B' L2 B' R 
47. 21.71 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' F D R2 D2 F' R D' U' B 
48. 19.76 U F2 U B2 D2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 B U2 B' R2 U2 L B' F2 D' U' 
49. 20.48 R' B2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B R U L' F U B' L F U' 
50. 17.57 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' B' U2 R D' L2 D' R F2



EDIT: rolled to 21.10

Still no sub-20 ao12 yet...


----------



## KevinG (Nov 30, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> nice! but to get to ER you have to get passed mine and a couple other peoples back yard


You are just lucky with your scrambles! [emoji6] [emoji12]


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> nice! but to get to ER you have to get passed mine and a couple other peoples back yard



Is it bad that I just realised that your username is Antonie and not Antoine? O_O


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Is it bad that I just realised that your username is Antonie and not Antoine? O_O


If you hadn't said that, I don't think I would ever have noticed...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Is it bad that I just realised that your username is Antonie and not Antoine? O_O


lel no it isn't bad , it happens often at school when i have a sub teacher and they check who is absent that they call me Antoine ...


TDM said:


> If you hadn't said that, I don't think I would ever have noticed...


lel


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 30, 2014)

4.474 Skewb AO100
and this TPS PB?
1.979 D R D' L B D' B' L'
12 moves/1.979 = 6.063 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2014)

58.52 Megaminx single at the weekly comp, 10th sub 1


----------



## Username (Nov 30, 2014)

9.87 ao100
yay


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

I think 2H has brought my times down by almost a second, and my TPS has definitely improved.

4.528, 63 moves, *13.913 TPS*
11 10 8 4\3 5 9 6\2 1 12 0\13 14 7 15
RDRDRULURDLDRULULDRURDLULDRURDL2URDLDRULRULDLUR2DLULDRU2LD2RULU

Apparently I got sup-14 TPS once, so this is my second best TPS.

E: Pyraminx, sunday contest. I only had one sub-9 before this.

*9.17, 11.69, 4.72*, 9.59, 17.22, 8.38, 12.79, 15.68, 13.04, 5.52, 13.95, 7.13 = 10.69 Ao12, 9.89 Ao5, *8.53 Mo3*.
Not counting because not random state.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

New PBs yay!

avg of 12: 25.273

Time List:
1. 25.364 U B R2 U L U2 F2 B2 D F D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 L2 F L2 
2. 25.001 L2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D F L' F' U' L2 U' B' F' U F2 
3. 29.934 B D' B2 R' F2 U B2 L' D F2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 B U2 
*4. 22.996 U2 R2 F R2 B' R2 B' R F2 L2 R2 D' B' L2 B' L' B 
5. 24.419 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L' U2 F D U' L' U' F D2 R' 
6. 28.757 U2 L2 B R2 B L2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R' D' U L' F' L2 U F2 D L2 
7. (20.285) U2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 R' U2 B' U R2 U2 L' B U2 R 
8. 22.833 L F' D' R' U' L U' F D2 F U' D R2 D F2 U2 D' F2 L2 D' L2*
9. (36.680) F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' B' U' B' U' L R' U' B' D 
10. 24.135 L B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R' D' B2 R' U B' D2 U2 B2 U' R2 
11. 28.287 L U' D2 B' R2 L2 U' F L' B2 R' U2 R D2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 
12. 21.000 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 R2 F' D' L2 B D R D2 F' R' U2 R'

Bold = new Ao5 PB 23.416 wat

Also 20.285 is my second-ever best time. Accidental X-cross, easy F2L.

New best Ao50 is 27.453.

Current session has 228 solves, average is 28.655.

About a month ago my best Ao12 was 29.xx.

EDIT: Logging all current CsTimer times in case I can't get them back.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-2
solves/total: 236/239

single
best: 19.143
worst: 1:11.294

mean of 3
current: 25.997 (σ = 8.26)
best: 23.018 (σ = 1.70)

avg of 5
current: 31.630 (σ = 6.90)
best: 23.416 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 30.964 (σ = 4.53)
best: 25.273 (σ = 2.88)

avg of 50
current: 28.209 (σ = 3.59)
best: 27.453 (σ = 2.54)

avg of 100
current: 28.007 (σ = 3.13)
best: 27.654 (σ = 2.69)

Average: 28.736 (σ = 3.24)
Mean: 28.930

Time List:
1. 29.764 F2 R' B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 R D2 L' D' B' L' U L' B2 D2 L2 R' 
2. 26.929 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 U2 F' R' F D U' B' L R U' L2 F2 
3. 23.849 F' R' F2 U D F L D2 B' U L' D2 R2 B2 U' D F2 U' D2 B2 
4. 29.062 D2 R D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 R2 D F' R' U B2 D F' D' U2 B 
5. 27.598 L2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R B' U' F2 L F D' B D R U2 
6. 28.958 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 B' R' F2 U' R' F L' R D' B' 
7. 23.211 U F' B' R2 D' R' U L U D2 L' D2 R2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 
8. 25.991 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F U2 F2 L' R2 F' D2 L' F L 
9. 30.956 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U F R' B F2 R U L' D 
10. 24.329 D2 B2 D L2 D R2 D F2 L2 D R B' U B' L' F U' B U' L D 
11. 30.571 U2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 F U2 F L' U' B' F2 R' B U L2 F' U 
12. 24.341 U2 D2 R F' D R' L D' L' D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 
13. 24.954 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D B2 L2 D F' U2 L' R2 F' R U L' D2 U2 
14. 29.462 U F' B R' D2 L' B' L D R' F2 B2 L D2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 
15. 31.392 D2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F D L' R2 D L B' D F' L D' 
16. 27.915 U F U2 B2 R' B U' F2 D' R F' D2 B L2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 
17. 23.639 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U L B F2 U R' F2 D' B' D' L 
18. 29.605 D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 R' B D U2 R U' L' F L2 U2 
19. 31.955 R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 F' R2 B' F2 U' L D' R 
20. 21.945 D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R' U R B' L B' R2 D2 L2 U2 
21. 24.462 R F2 U B' D' L B2 U R' D' F D2 F2 R2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 B 
22. 24.322 U' L2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U F R' U2 L' D2 B' U F L' 
23. 29.880 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U L R' B' U' F' U R' B2 U' R2 
24. 31.954 L U2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 L2 F D U F U' L' U2 L B R' 
25. 31.068 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U2 L' B' L' D2 L' D2 R F' D' 
26. 28.606 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U B2 L' U R B2 F' U L' D2 B R 
27. 35.316 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 B' U' R2 F U2 L' R2 U2 B U 
28. 31.104 L B2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 F' D U' R2 B2 F' R B2 F2 D 
29. 34.867 F' D' F R L2 F' R D L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 
30. 26.473 U2 R2 B D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 L' U L' F D' B2 U2 L' R F2 
31. 20.690 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 U L2 D L U' L2 F R D' B2 L2 R2 F' 
32. 34.248 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U L' D' L' B D' F L2 U' L' D2 
33. 32.474 U L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D R B' D U' F D2 B2 L' F R 
34. 33.597 D F2 D F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U B R U2 B2 R' 
35. 26.539 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D U2 B' F U L' D' L2 D' U2 L' D2 
36. 27.668 L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L' D B D F2 U2 B' L2 R2 U' 
37. 33.475 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 L D2 F' R' B R' U L F2 
38. 23.812 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B F' L' F' L' R' B D' B2 R B' D 
39. 26.102 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 U B D R2 B2 F' L D L2 B' 
40. 27.344 L' F2 L B2 F2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L2 F' L' D2 U' L' F' D' B R U 
41. 32.966 U F2 U R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R' B' F' L' B2 L2 F2 L' D U' 
42. 30.778 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L U' B' R D' F D2 F' D2 L 
43. 27.172 L B2 D' L' D' F L' U2 F D2 R L2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 L 
44. 29.221 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' U2 F D' F' D L' D F L' F' R 
45. 32.159 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B' U2 B2 U F R' B F D L' D' F D' 
46. 38.879 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F' D U' R' B2 L' B R' F' U 
47. 25.523 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 R2 U B L' U2 F L2 B R2 D F2 
48. 25.503 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' F D2 U2 F R U' B' R2 D2 L2 
49. 29.656 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 U' L' D' L2 B2 R2 F' D F2 D2 
50. 28.068 F' B' U2 F2 U' B' D2 L' B' D R2 D L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 
51. 29.059 L' B U D2 F' U' R' U L' D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D F2 
52. 34.828 D2 B L2 B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 F R B' L' D2 L D L' D' L' F 
53. 24.706 F B2 U' F' B2 D' F2 L B' R B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U R2 
54. 32.372 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D L2 D' L D' L U2 B' L' F' U L R2 
55. 30.397 F R2 D' R' L D' B2 L' U F D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 
56. 29.512 D' R D' L' B2 R2 F U2 R B' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 
57. 35.312 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L F U R B2 D2 U' R B' R' 
58. 29.053 U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F U F' R D' L2 F L B' R 
59. 31.220 U' D2 L2 D' F2 L B' R' D' L2 F R2 U F2 R2 U F2 D B2 R2 U' 
60. 31.384 U R B' L D' B' L D' R D' F L2 D2 F' B' D2 R2 D2 F D2 
61. 27.074 R' D F2 D' R' F' L' D R' F' B2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D2 
62. 32.212 L2 B' U F U L' B' U2 D F2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
63. 26.885 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 R U R' D R2 F' L' B U' R2 D' B 
64. 29.647 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' D2 R B F2 D2 U2 F' D B L 
65. 28.452 U L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L B2 L2 F' R B' L2 F' D' U L' 
66. 29.098 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F U2 B D2 B2 R' F2 D B' U2 L2 F' L U' F 
67. 27.862 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D2 B L F L' D U2 L2 B' R D 
68. 33.868 F R2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B R2 B L U2 B2 D B' R' F' D L' D' R2 
69. 27.860 L' D' L' B2 U' R D F B' R' U2 B U2 F2 U2 D2 F R2 L2 D2 
70. 27.123 F2 R D' B2 L2 F L' U2 R D' R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 F B D2 
71. 22.079 F2 U F2 D R2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F R B' R D2 L2 U' R' D' F' 
72. 21.997 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F U2 B2 F D2 B2 R U L2 F2 U' L' D U2 B2 F' 
73. 24.979 B2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 B' L2 U' F L2 D2 B F R U' B' F 
74. 25.894 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B L B U' R2 U F2 R' F' 
75. 31.612 D2 L R B2 R' F2 L D2 L2 B2 R' U' F2 L B' D R2 U F' R U 
76. 35.114 D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 B D2 B' D2 R' B F2 D' L' B F U F L' 
77. 26.234 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 R U L2 B D B' U F2 L' R2 
78. 23.763 R2 D F' R B' L' B2 R D' B R U2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 
79. 32.355 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F R2 B' F' U2 F2 R' F2 L' D' L2 U L' F2 D2 L2 
80. 36.634 R U R B D2 R L2 F2 D L' U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U 
81. DNF(33.141) L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B R' B R2 U B' L2 D' L B2 U' 
82. 24.710 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' L2 D' L R' B' L' F U' R 
83. 28.791 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 B L' D' R2 B L' R' B2 R' F' 
84. 35.050 F2 R2 D2 L B2 R B2 F2 R D2 B2 F' D2 U2 L D2 L2 F D' F2 R' 
85. 30.340 D2 R2 U2 L' F D L F' U R B2 R2 U2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 
86. 34.768 F' D F B2 U' R' F' B' U' L' B U2 L2 F L2 B' R2 B R2 F 
87. 36.453+ B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F' R2 F2 R D R' B F2 
88. 29.591 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 R B R' D' F' R2 F2 L' D U 
89. 32.903 L D2 F R L2 U B R' F' D L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 
90. 27.244 B2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 R B' R' F L D L2 B R' B2 
91. 32.361 D' F2 L D2 L' U2 R2 B' U R' L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F 
92. 26.815 U' F2 B R' U' L' B D2 L' F L2 U B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D 
93. 31.264 U' F U' F' L2 B' U L' F' R2 L' B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L B2 
94. 25.150 L' F2 U2 B' D F2 B' U F' R2 D2 F2 B2 U F2 D F2 L2 U' 
95. 25.649 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 L' D' U L' U F2 L' D' F U 
96. 32.759 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B' U2 R' D2 U F D2 F' L2 F' L B2 
97. 31.170 D2 B D2 U2 F L2 B R2 F' R2 D2 R' D' B F' R2 B L U R' 
98. 30.709 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B U2 F' L2 R2 F' L B2 R U F D L' R D2 
99. 30.547 R' D' B L' D L2 U R' D2 R' U2 R2 F' B2 L2 F' B' R2 U2 
100. 25.987 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U R D B' L2 B2 F' L U L 
101. 29.733 B L B' R2 B R2 F R' U F B' L2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' 
102. 25.310 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R D' U F' R' U2 R2 D2 
103. 29.816 R' F2 R B2 L D2 L B2 L' D2 R2 F' R D B2 F L2 U' B2 L 
104. 23.908 L2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R2 U L2 B' R2 U' B2 D' L2 F' 
105. 32.073 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B F' U' B2 L' U2 L D' F D' L2 
106. 33.821 D' B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F L U L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 
107. 32.030 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D2 F2 D L2 U R D' R2 B L D2 B' 
108. 28.656 B' D' L U2 R D' L2 U' B U' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D 
109. 30.073 L2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 F U2 F' D2 F' R' B R D L' D' R2 B D F' 
110. 38.729 U2 R F' U' B R' D2 L2 F R' F L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D 
111. 32.688 U2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 R' D U' R' U' B U2 R' F L' F 
112. 33.025 D2 L2 F' D' L' D R B L U2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 
113. 30.049 B2 L' B L' F' R' D2 F' L' U L2 B2 D R2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 
114. 27.445 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B D L F' U2 L U L D' U' R' 
115. 38.572 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B U' F2 L' U L D2 R' F' D2 
116. 25.853 B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D F2 U' B U L' F2 D' L D2 L2 B U' 
117. 25.129 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U B L2 D' R2 F R' F R2 U 
118. 33.474 L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B D F D2 U' F' D' L F2 U' 
119. DNF(15.682) U2 D2 L2 D' L' U L2 D R' B R2 F2 U D2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 D2 L2 
120. 31.881 D R2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 U L2 F' D2 U F2 R' F2 D2 R U' L2 
121. 23.243 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B D' L2 U2 L' F' D' F L' 
122. 31.864 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F' U F2 L B' F2 D2 B2 L B 
123. 32.242 B' U2 B2 F R2 B L2 D2 F L2 R U B' R2 F L2 B' L' R D2 
124. 32.472 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U L F' L2 D2 F U' F D' 
125. 29.995 D B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' R B F2 U R' D' R 
126. 28.606 D U2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F L2 B' D' B D L' B L2 R2 
127. 23.211 F L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 B' U' R' D' R2 F2 R U B U F 
128. 29.314 R2 U2 D' F B2 U' L' B' R F D L' D2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 
129. 28.695 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' U2 F L' D B2 L' U' B R' D' F R' 
130. 32.393 F2 U R' B' L B2 R' U D' L' F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 
131. 28.933 D R B R L2 U' F' D2 R' D B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U 
132. DNF(41.331) L' F' B R' F U B2 U B' D' F' U2 R2 L2 F B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B 
133. 26.758 B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R' B F' D' L U' B2 R' U 
134. 28.244 L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 B L B L' R2 F R' D' R2 
135. 23.026 B2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 U' F' L' D' B L D2 L F2 
136. 28.510 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' R F U B' D F' R D' L F' 
137. 22.696 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L U F' L' U2 F L' B2 
138. 26.485 F2 R' F U' R U B' U F' L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 
139. 25.561 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B L' B F2 U' L B R2 U 
140. 28.421 F R2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D U R' U L F D2 U2 R' F2 
141. 27.049 U' B R2 L F' L U2 L2 B R' U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 U 
142. 29.751 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L D' F L2 U2 B2 L B' D2 R 
143. 26.557 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U' L2 B F R U F' R' F2 R 
144. 25.411 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U' B F L' R' B L2 F D2 
145. 24.928 R2 U R2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U L2 D R F U L' U' 
146. 24.088 U D F B D R2 F' B2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 
147. 25.672 L2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R B2 F2 D L U2 B L R' D R' B' R' 
148. 26.393 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B L U2 L2 F' R' D R2 U F' 
149. 27.011 D R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F L B U B' L' B2 U 
150. 27.078 F' B U' F' D' R F2 L' B D R2 U2 F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 
151. 36.811 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U2 F L2 U' L F' U2 B' L2 F U 
152. 26.077 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L B' U2 R2 U F' U2 L' D2 R2 
153. 29.326 D' R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F' L B2 U' F L F D' F D' 
154. 27.455 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 L' F' D F2 R' F D' B R B 
155. 32.688 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' B F' R D' L' B U' L2 
156. 22.595 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' R' U L B D2 L' B2 F' U R' U' 
157. 27.648 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L D2 L' D2 R' F' U2 L' F' L2 D F L' 
158. 23.792 D' F R2 L' D2 F B' U R U R2 B2 L U2 L' D2 R B2 L B2 R2 
159. 31.098 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 D2 B L2 R' D' F' L' D' R F2 D' B R' 
160. 31.337 F' B' D' L F' R2 U' L D2 L' U R2 U2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 D 
161. 23.258 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B' R' F R2 B L2 B U2 L2 D2 
162. 22.252 R D2 L D2 B2 L2 R U2 R' D2 R' D L D2 L F U' R D2 L' U' 
163. 34.193 D R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 U' F' U2 L U2 B U' L 
164. 26.765 R2 D2 U F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 R' B2 F' R2 F L' B' D' R U 
165. 28.677 R' D F L F' B U' F2 L U2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U' 
166. 23.816 B U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2 D' B' D' F' L D' U R B' L' 
167. 30.194 L B2 U L' B' U2 R2 U' D L F L2 F' D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 
168. 30.394 L2 D L2 D U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' R F2 U' B2 L D' B2 U' 
169. 30.713 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F R F' L' D B2 D' F' U R' F' 
170. 24.757 B2 D2 F2 L F2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 R U' L D F' U2 R U L' R 
171. 32.893 R L B' R' B' U' F' B' R L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 
172. 26.899 D F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B' L R2 U R' D2 U2 B R B' 
173. 24.654 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U' L B R B D2 F R D' R' 
174. 28.265 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' F' R' D B2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 
175. 31.474 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D' R B' U2 F2 R' F' L' U B L2 D' 
176. 38.286 U2 R U2 B U' F' B' R B' D' L2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 
177. 25.349 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F' L R F' U2 B' F2 L' U' R2 
178. 25.886 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' R' F R D2 L2 R2 D F' D2 
179. 27.733 B2 U R2 D2 U B2 D R2 U B2 L2 B' D B2 U L D B' R U' R2 
180. 31.077 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F D2 L2 R D2 U F L B U R F2 U2 
181. 28.403 U' D' R U2 D2 F2 D L B' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 U2 L2 
182. 26.371 B D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F2 U R' U' B2 D2 U' L2 F' D2 R 
183. 29.835 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 F D L2 B2 L' R D U2 L' B F2 
184. 28.385 D' U' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U R B' L' R' B U L R' F' R' 
185. 27.536 U2 F' L2 B L2 R2 F' U2 B2 L D2 R' D' F U R' D L D' 
186. 27.679 R D2 B2 U D2 R' L B' D R F2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 
187. 26.853 L2 U' R' L2 D B2 R L' B L2 D' F2 U D2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 
188. 24.884 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 B R2 D' R B2 R2 D R' U' B2 L 
189. 30.686 R' F' L D L' F' D2 L F U2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R D2 R2 B2 L 
190. 23.267 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U R' D2 B L' B F L2 R F 
191. 28.638 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F D2 F' D L F' R2 U L2 D' 
192. 22.977 F2 R U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 L R' U' B F2 R' F D' B' U2 R2 D 
193. 28.819 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 L D2 R' D R' U L U' L B R' B' D2 
194. 28.333 F D2 B2 L D R F2 U2 D' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 
195. 30.870 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U L' U' B F D2 L B' D U2 B' 
196. 30.784 U R2 D' U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B' D B R' F2 D2 L B R2 U 
197. 31.817 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D R' F' L U' F' L' D L R' B2 
198. 26.352 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U B U' F' D2 B D2 U' R F2 U 
199. 27.066 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 L F L U' F' R2 F' L2 U' R' 
200. 52.796 R D' F2 U' B' L2 U2 B' U F U2 F D2 F R2 B L2 B R2 B2 
201. 28.842 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 B' F L' F2 R2 D L' F L2 R2 
202. 23.183 L2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 L' B D U' B2 U2 R' U2 B L F' 
203. 25.936 U' L' B' D F L F2 D' R U D2 R2 B R2 B D2 B L2 U2 B 
204. 31.236 F U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F D' U2 B D' B2 L' F2 L F2 
205. 29.764 F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 F U2 B R2 B R U F2 D R U2 F2 L2 
206. 32.074 U2 F' L U' R2 D' B2 D2 F' R' D L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 D B2 
207. 27.423 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' R D' U2 L U' L B2 R' F' 
208. 30.319 D2 F2 D2 L' B' R B2 R2 F L' B2 U' L2 U R2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 U' 
209. 27.147 B R2 B' F' L2 F L2 U2 B2 L' U R' D' U' F R' B2 F' R 
210. 23.333 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 R2 F' R F2 D' R D' L' F' L' 
211. 28.033 R B2 U B2 U2 F R2 U' D R L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B R2 B D2 F 
212. 30.478 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 F2 L' B' F R F L 
213. 28.743 B2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 F' D' U' L' U R' F D L' B 
214. 25.665 U2 F2 R' B2 L R2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 D' B' U F' L2 D2 L' D2 B' L' 
215. 28.727 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 R F' D B U2 L2 D L F D 
216. 25.364 U B R2 U L U2 F2 B2 D F D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 L2 F L2 
217. 25.001 L2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D F L' F' U' L2 U' B' F' U F2 
218. 29.934 B D' B2 R' F2 U B2 L' D F2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 B U2 
219. 22.996 U2 R2 F R2 B' R2 B' R F2 L2 R2 D' B' L2 B' L' B 
220. 24.419 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L' U2 F D U' L' U' F D2 R' 
221. 28.757 U2 L2 B R2 B L2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R' D' U L' F' L2 U F2 D L2 
222. 20.285 U2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 R' U2 B' U R2 U2 L' B U2 R 
223. 22.833 L F' D' R' U' L U' F D2 F U' D R2 D F2 U2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 
224. 36.680 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' B' U' B' U' L R' U' B' D 
225. 24.135 L B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R' D' B2 R' U B' D2 U2 B2 U' R2 
226. 28.287 L U' D2 B' R2 L2 U' F L' B2 R' U2 R D2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 
227. 21.000 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 R2 F' D' L2 B D R D2 F' R' U2 R' 
228. 36.639 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 U L' B D' R2 F2 R2 B2 F R' 
229. 32.459 D2 U2 B D2 B U2 B' R2 B D2 F' U B2 R' U2 R2 D' B' F D' L2 
230. 24.574 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' L U B' L2 U' F' R U' F2 L 
231. 32.154 B L2 D2 B2 F L2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L' R' B L D' L' D U' L2 R' 
232. 31.522 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 D' B R' F2 L' D' L F' U2 L B' 
233. 27.959 R D F' R' L B' U2 D F2 R' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 
234. 29.444 R2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U B' F' R U' B F D2 
235. 1:11.294 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U' B L2 D' B L' R D' B' U2 R 
236. 36.040+ U D' L' D2 R B' R B D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 B R2 
237. 23.676 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 U' L' R' D' U2 B' L' B' F' L B 
238. 35.173 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 B L' F2 D' U' B L' D2 
239. 19.143 D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' B' L' F R' U R2 D R U2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 30, 2014)

PB ao5 and ao12 on 4x4

ao5: 58.79

a012: 54.110, 59.006, 1:00.699, 1:05.067, 1:03.405, 1:10.244, 56.436, 1:03.840, 1:02.430, (52.314), (1:20.669), 1:04.553 = 1:01.98 The 1:20 was unfortunate

So close to sub 1!!!


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

avg of 5: 31.630

Time List:
1. (1:11.294) F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U' B L2 D' B L' R D' B' U2 R 
2. 36.040+ U D' L' D2 R B' R B D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 B R2 
3. 23.676 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 U' L' R' D' U2 B' L' B' F' L B 
4. 35.173 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 B L' F2 D' U' B L' D2 
5. (19.143) D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' B' L' F R' U R2 D R U2

What is this I don't even...


----------



## Aussie (Nov 30, 2014)

I *finally* defeated the 4 minute mark on the 6x6!!  I got 3:49.89. This is probably a somewhat worthless post, but I am just super excited about my time.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 30, 2014)

My official average has gone down by over 11 seconds in the last year


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> My official average has gone down by over 11 seconds in the last year



Nice, almost a second a month.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 30, 2014)

1:01.976 single!
1:09.274 avg5! ((1:01.976), 1:07.921, (1:13.756), 1:11.974, 1:07.928)


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 30, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Yay Yay Yay WTF FTW First ever sub 15 3x3 Ao5. I might catch up to Kennan soon.
> 
> 16.97, 14.18, 13.68, 16.11, 12.91 = *14.66*



Congrats. sub 16 ao12 next time.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 30, 2014)

5x5 single: 2:01.82
5x5 ao5: 2:10.84
5x5 ao12: 2:25.28


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 1, 2014)

lol...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-30
avg of 12: 6.98

Time List:
1. 6.76 B' L' U' L' B2 U' L2 F' U2 R U2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' L' F2 D2 
2. (5.42) R2 F' D2 B' R2 B U2 L2 F L2 D2 R U' L B2 D' L2 B' L R U' 
3. 5.57 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 R D B2 L D2 B' L2 B R2 
4. 7.78 U L B' D L U B D' F' U D B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D' F2 
5. 7.33 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' F' D2 U' R D2 B' F R' D2 U L2 D' 
6. 7.54 U L2 F R' U L D2 R F2 B R B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 L U2 L B2 
7. 5.94 F' U D2 L U F' L F2 D L B2 R F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' 
8. (8.55) F' B R L B2 U' R D R D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 
9. 7.59 R' B2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D F' U2 B' D2 U2 F2 U' R U 
10. 7.46 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' L' D' F L2 R' U' L' R' D B2 
11. 7.39 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U F L B D' F2 R' U' R' U 
12. 6.44 F2 B' D2 R' U R U2 L' B R' B2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 B U2 R2


----------



## CuberM (Dec 1, 2014)

*Florida Feast Reults*

Okay, I'm not sure if this is the correct section to put this under, but it's good enough. I wanted to share my results that I am very surprised at. I got two awards, and I got to 2x2 finals and 3x3 round two.

First of all, I got 3rd place in 3x3 blindfolded, and got the bronze metal. I also got an award that I technically didn't deserve, but I got the silver metal for the newest cuber, I would call it. It's basically the award for the top three fastest "new" cubers, new being that it is your first competition. Also, as I said, I got to 2x2 finals with an average of about 4 seconds in round 2 and about 5 seconds in round 1, and I'm pretty sure I got around 4-5 seconds in round 3. For 3x3, I got an average of somewhere around 16-17 seconds for both round one and two.

I also met so many cubers around me, they were all awesome. Not just meeting them and having "intelligent" conversations with them, I saw some really cool cubes, like a Yuxin 11x11 and a Petaminx.

I really enjoyed this competition, and I just wanted to share my results whether or not anyone cares about it


----------



## biscuit (Dec 1, 2014)

Just PB'd! Got a 26.54... not great but my best!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 1, 2014)

8.494 Avg50/8.612 avg100

I still don't have a sub 8 avg12 lol


----------



## Genesis (Dec 1, 2014)

Did a skewb Ao1000
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 1.24
worst time: 12.87
best avg5: 3.46 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 4.38 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 5.65 (σ = 1.08)
session avg: 6.27 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 6.26

Large place for improvement, considering lockups and messed up tensions
First ever Ao1000, PB Ao5/12/100


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

CuberM said:


> Okay, I'm not sure if this is the correct section to put this under, but it's good enough. I wanted to share my results that I am very surprised at. I got two awards, and I got to 2x2 finals and 3x3 round two.
> 
> First of all, I got 3rd place in 3x3 blindfolded, and got the bronze metal. I also got an award that I technically didn't deserve, but I got the silver metal for the newest cuber, I would call it. It's basically the award for the top three fastest "new" cubers, new being that it is your first competition. Also, as I said, I got to 2x2 finals with an average of about 4 seconds in round 2 and about 5 seconds in round 1, and I'm pretty sure I got around 4-5 seconds in round 3. For 3x3, I got an average of somewhere around 16-17 seconds for both round one and two.
> 
> ...



Is the word "medal" new to you?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 1, 2014)

2:21.50 6x6 single. reduction things were done by 2:08, OLL skip, A perm.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 2:21.50 6x6 single. reduction things were done by 2:08, OLL skip, A perm.


Wut. Doesn't that beat your old PB by over 10 seconds? Nice.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Wut. Doesn't that beat your old PB by over 10 seconds? Nice.



Yes it does.


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 1, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 3x3 is so mainstream. All the cool kids are doing clock.



Clock is the best event. All the other events are stupid. We should change to the World Clock Association.


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 1, 2014)

Average of 12: 7.04 (+6.59 average of 5)
1. 8.32 
UR4- DR4- DL4- UL1+ U2+ R4- D4+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U4- R5- D5+ L4- ALL3+ DL 

2. 7.26 
UR3- DR2- DL0+ UL0+ U3+ R5- D6+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U2- R5+ D0+ L0+ ALL4+ UR UL 

3. (6.05) 
UR1+ DR2+ DL6+ UL3+ U4- R6+ D5+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R0+ D6+ L3+ ALL1- UL 

4. (10.20) 
UR6+ DR2+ DL1- UL0+ U3- R2- D3+ L5- ALL3- y2 U3- R2- D6+ L5- ALL1- UR DL 

5. 6.83 
UR0+ DR0+ DL2+ UL5+ U2- R3- D3- L1- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R4+ D2+ L3- ALL4- UR DR 

6. 6.61 
UR3- DR0+ DL1+ UL2+ U2- R0+ D2- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R4+ D3+ L4+ ALL1+ UR DR UL 

7. 7.31 
UR3- DR6+ DL5+ UL3+ U3+ R1- D2- L4+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R5- D2- L2+ ALL4+ DR UL 

*8. 7.97 
UR4- DR4+ DL1+ UL1+ U1+ R5+ D0+ L4- ALL4- y2 U2- R1- D3+ L0+ ALL0+ DR DL UL 

9. 6.48 
UR5- DR4+ DL3- UL1- U0+ R4+ D5+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U5- R1- D0+ L6+ ALL2+ DL UL 

10. 6.35 
UR4- DR1+ DL2+ UL2+ U4+ R6+ D3+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R3- D4- L4- ALL2- UR DL 

11. 6.87 
UR4+ DR5- DL2+ UL5+ U5- R2+ D4+ L2- ALL2- y2 U6+ R1- D5+ L0+ ALL6+ DL 

12. 6.42 
UR5- DR4+ DL4- UL5- U0+ R2+ D1- L4- ALL6+ y2 U1+ R5- D3- L3- ALL1+ UR DR *

I'm so great. Wow.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Did a skewb Ao1000
> number of times: 1000/1000
> best time: 1.24
> worst time: 12.87
> ...



Nice :tu


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 2:21.50 6x6 single. reduction things were done by 2:08, OLL skip, A perm.



wat. NR pls


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> wat. NR pls



I avg 2:50 tho.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I avg 2:50 tho.



I think it's possible though, if you practice you should get down to 2:40 by February


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 1, 2014)

working on my TPS lately, and finally got a 10+ tps!
R' U2 F U' F' U R2 F2 U' 
17 moves time 1.686 tps 10.08, solution is obvious if you use eg1.


----------



## GG (Dec 1, 2014)

8.96 single on sundaycontest.com (it was a pll skip and my second ever sub9)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 1, 2014)

3x3:

8.329 PB avg5! (8.488, 8.056, 7.813, 9.869, 8.443)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 8.329 PB avg5! (8.488, 8.056, 7.813, 9.869, 8.443)



Nice. What was the Mo3 of the first three?


----------



## GG (Dec 2, 2014)

pb's in bold. <3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.84
worst time: 20.55

current avg5: 14.76 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 13.14 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 14.94 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 13.49 (σ = 0.79)

current avg50: 14.44 (σ = 1.31)
*best avg50: 13.86 (σ = 1.12)*

current avg100: 14.16 (σ = 1.27)
*best avg100: 14.16 (σ = 1.27)*

session avg: 14.16 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 14.28


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Nice. What was the Mo3 of the first three?



Thanks, 8.119 was the mo3 for the first three solves.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 2, 2014)

Pyra:

2.86 avg5!
3.07 avg12! 

Lost the god damn times but come on!


----------



## nalralz (Dec 2, 2014)

I just got a sub-1 redux on 5x5! (v-cube)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 2, 2014)

#TeamStopClutteringTheHomePage won the Accomplishment Threads Dispute!


Also a 12.94 average of five earlier today before school. (3x3)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2014)

2 gen OH Average of 50: 8.63


Spoiler



1. 7.02 
2. 9.11 
3. 8.86 
4. (13.13) 
5. 5.81 
6. 9.68 
7. 8.65 
8. 5.86 
9. 9.58 
10. 7.27 
11. 9.08 
12. (4.28) 
13. 7.66 
14. 10.95 
15. 8.72 
16. 8.67 
17. 9.58 
18. (12.42) 
19. 7.91 
20. 9.04 
21. 8.55 
22. 7.65 
23. 8.84 
24. 8.39 
25. 9.30 
26. 8.37 
27. 7.57 
28. 10.30 
29. 9.02 
30. 10.12 
31. 7.73 
32. (4.53) 
33. 9.34 
34. 7.39 
35. 10.85 
36. 9.95 
37. 9.24 
38. 6.07 
39. 10.03 
40. 8.76 
41. 7.33 
42. (5.74) 
43. 10.15 
44. 9.39 
45. (11.59) 
46. 8.42 
47. 7.62 
48. 9.17 
49. 9.90 
50. 6.85


----------



## Maniac (Dec 2, 2014)

PB single. First sub9!
soooooo lucky

Scramble: B' D2 L' D L U R U' F L2 U' L B2 U' L D' L D' R2 F R2 U2 L B L'
Inspection: x2 y'
xCross: L D' R2 F' L2
2nd Pair: U L U2 L' y' R' U R
3rd Pair: L' U L U' y L U' L'
4th Pair: U L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL: R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: skip
35 moves
Time: 8.38s


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 2, 2014)

13.81, 14.10, 18.27, 13.64, 13.38 = 13.85 
Second sub-14 ao5. I could have done much better though.
and here is my 15.23 ao12 nothing special but i think it's my 2nd best ao12.
14.97, 19.04, 15.51, 16.56, 15.92, 13.08, 13.06, 14.26, 15.66, 16.55, 14.96, 18.51, 15.82, 14.29, 20.36, 16.09, 16.60, 12.98, 17.66, 21.77, 13.96, 14.51, 17.07, 14.92, 12.49, 18.22, 16.88, 15.70, 17.78, 13.81, 13.81, 14.10, 18.27, 13.64, 13.38


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> here is my 15.23 ao12 nothing special but i think it's my 2nd best ao12.
> 14.97, 19.04, 15.51, 16.56, 15.92, 13.08, 13.06, 14.26, 15.66, 16.55, 14.96, 18.51, 15.82, 14.29, 20.36, 16.09, 16.60, 12.98, 17.66, 21.77, 13.96, 14.51, 17.07, 14.92, 12.49, 18.22, 16.88, 15.70, 17.78, 13.81, 13.81, 14.10, 18.27, 13.64, 13.38



That is far more than 12 solves.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2014)

6x6 Average of 12: 2:47.79
1. 2:46.62 
2. (2:38.62) 
3. 2:48.19 
4. 2:55.02 
5. 2:40.57 
6. (3:11.57) 
7. 2:48.58 
8. 2:48.25 
9. 2:45.63 
10. 2:45.92 
11. 2:46.94 
12. 2:52.17 

PB by 0.15


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> That is far more than 12 solves.


 14.92, 12.49, 18.22, 16.88, 15.70, 17.78, 13.81, 13.81, 14.10, 18.27, 13.64, 13.38 = 15.23


I rarely do ao12's this is my 10th ever ao12 I ever had in my whole 5 years of cubing.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I rarely do ao12's this is my 10th ever ao12 I ever had in my whole 5 years of cubing.



What?! Is this common? So you just do a few solves and what, stop?


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What?! Is this common? So you just do a few solves and what, stop?



reset?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> reset?



For 5 years?


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> For 5 years?



Yeah I deleted the whole session if the solve wasn't faster than my pb ao5 so all my ao12 and ao5 is all my pb's But this one is different.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Yeah I deleted the whole session if the solve wasn't faster than my pb ao5 so all my ao12 and ao5 is all my pb's But this one is different.



Why....? This just does not make sense to me, I love big averages.


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Why....? This just does not make sense to me, I love big averages.



im working on an average of 100000, ill dedicate it to you :*


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> im working on an average of 100000, ill dedicate it to you :*



My current average of 25k: 12.335


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> My current average of 25k: 12.335



How long did it take you to do an ao25000?
Also, how much solves do you do on a average day?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> How long did it take you to do an ao25000?
> Also, how much solves do you do on a average day?



The first solve was on April 7th, so It's been 238 days. Meaning I've averaged about 105 3x3 solves since then.


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> How long did it take you to do an ao25000?
> Also, how much solves do you do on a average day?


Prisma saves all your times so you can see how many you've done and the average of all of them. I don't think he did it as an Ao25000, but that's just how many solves he's done.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> Prisma saves all your times so you can see how many you've done and the average of all of them. I don't think he did it as an Ao25000, but that's just how many solves he's done.



Pretty much. That's just my last 25k solves, seemed like an even number.


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> The first solve was on April 7th, so It's been 238 days. Meaning I've averaged about 105 3x3 solves since then.



Yeah, that's cool, since some time I forced myself to do an Ao100 everyday, so I'm quite excited to hit the 25k mark!
Would be cool to see your progress. Would you mind, converting your times here http://tobip.ch/prismaextractor/ and insert them over there http://tobip.ch/times2stats/ and post a printscreen of your ao100 progress?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Yeah, that's cool, since some time I forced myself to do an Ao100 everyday, so I'm quite excited to hit the 25k mark!
> Would be cool to see your progress. Would you mind, converting your times here http://tobip.ch/prismaextractor/ and insert them over there http://tobip.ch/times2stats/ and post a printscreen of your ao100 progress?


The Prisma Extractor freezes my browser.


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> The Prisma Extractor freezes my browser.



Uups... Ok, well then... Sry for the circumstances... I'll have to improve the algorithm I guess


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Uups... Ok, well then... Sry for the circumstances... I'll have to improve the algorithm I guess



It seems to hog a lot of memory.


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> It seems to hog a lot of memory.



Thanks this could be helpful


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 2, 2014)

Pyra ao100 PB 6.40

Sub-6.50 

Better watch out Kim ;D
(jk I will never be nearly as fast as you in pyra... but pyra is kind of fun)


----------



## Username (Dec 2, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Pyra ao100 PB 6.40
> 
> Sub-6.50


vgj!


> Better watch out Kim ;D
> (jk I will never be nearly as fast as you in pyra...



Well I don't practice anymore so yeah, if you keep practicing you might


> but pyra is kind of fun)



I've come to the point where I don't find this to be the truth anymore :/


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 2, 2014)

Username said:


> vgj!
> 
> 
> Well I don't practice anymore so yeah, if you keep practicing you might



Do you practise anything except 3x3 anymore?


----------



## Username (Dec 2, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Do you practise anything except 3x3 anymore?



some OH, otherwise not really. Trying to find more events to practice to 1: Not have so much comp pressure, and 2: Not quit cubing if i get bored of 3x3


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 2, 2014)

Username said:


> some OH, otherwise not really. Trying to find more events to practice to 1: Not have so much comp pressure, and 2: Not quit cubing if i get bored of 3x3


I recommend BLD  Altough maybe I shouldn't recommend that because you would probably just break my NRs if you practised BLD


----------



## Username (Dec 2, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I recommend BLD  Altough maybe I shouldn't recommend that because you would probably just break my NRs if you practised BLD



BLD isn't really my thing. I remember trying to get good at it but just quitting because it got too repetitive. Might give it a third shot later but not now


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2014)

(13.66) 11.84 12.33 12.74 12.86 (9.90) 11.70 10.72 11.66 12.35 11.71 12.44 = 12.04 Ao12/11.99 session mean, first 12 CFOP solves with a GuanLong.

E: 4 solves later, 11.96 Ao12.


----------



## Julian (Dec 2, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.13
1. 9.22 F R2 B U2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L' U' R' B2 R D2 F U' 
2. 10.03 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F R' B F R2 D' B' F2 R D B2 U 
3. 8.73 U2 B2 L2 R D2 R B2 L R2 D2 B2 D' R' F' D2 L2 R' F L2 D F 
4. 8.67 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R' F' L R' D' R' U L R' D 
5. 9.11 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 R2 U L D' U L' D' F2 R F U2 L F' 
6. 9.19 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F L U' B L2 B' U F2 U B' D 
7. (12.39) B2 L B2 R F2 L' F2 R U2 L2 B' D' L U B D2 F2 R B' L' 
8. 9.18 L2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' B U' L' R2 U B' R B 
9. 10.19 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' D' B2 U F2 L2 F' D L B' 
10. (7.47) D' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D L' D B R2 U F L' F R2 U2 
11. 8.31 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' D R2 B' U2 L2 R U' R2 D 
12. 8.66 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R' B2 L' U' B D F U2 R F'

 From several days ago


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 2, 2014)

OH: 
12.967 PB mo3! ( 11.495, 11.577, 15.828)
13.922 PB avg5!((11.495), 11.577, 15.828, 14.362, (15.945))


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 2, 2014)

Username said:


> some OH, otherwise not really. Trying to find more events to practice to 1: Not have so much comp pressure, and 2: Not quit cubing if i get bored of 3x3



practise 2x2 plzz


----------



## Username (Dec 2, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> practise 2x2 plzz



Why?


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 2, 2014)

Username said:


> Why?



Because NR needs improving and Ronxu needs some competition


----------



## Username (Dec 2, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Because NR needs improving and Ronxu needs some competition



Well the thing is I'm already "faster" than him (We average pretty much the same I think, but my consistency is way better) so it's more like the other way around. Also I'm too lazy for EG1. NR's are fine until I lose the average :3


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 2, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Because NR needs improving and Ronxu needs some competition



He doesn't need to worry. It'll take me a year until I can get a clean average at a competition.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 2, 2014)

Username said:


> Why?



why not?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 2, 2014)

New 3x3 PBs!
single: 10.52! PLL and AUF skip
ao12: 15.30
ao50: 16.39
ao100: 16.81


----------



## Carbon (Dec 3, 2014)

WHAT THE HECK FINALL BROKE 4X4 AVG 5 PB BY 4 SECONDS 52.20 with a counting 49


----------



## Cale S (Dec 3, 2014)

yay pyraminx pb's


Spoiler: 7.64 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-2
avg of 100: 7.64

Time List:
1. 8.18 U L' U' B' R' L U B R l' r b' u 
2. 6.82 U' L' U' B' L' U R B r b 
3. 6.34 U B' U' L R U' L' B b' 
4. 10.09 U L' B' U L' B' L' B' R' r b' 
5. 6.07 U' R' L' R' U R B R' l r b' 
6. 8.36 R' L' B R' U L U R' r b u' 
7. 8.69  R U L R' U R B R l' r' b' u' 
8. 7.37 U' L U R B R U L l' r u 
9. 8.52 U R L' R' B U' L' R' B' l r' u 
10. 5.52 L U L U' B L' U R b u 
11. 5.37 L' B' R U' R B' R B' L' r' b u' 
12. (4.83) U L' R L B' U' L' U l r' u' 
13. 5.61 U R B U' R' B R' B l' u' 
14. 8.80 U L U' B' L B' U' L' U l r' u 
15. 6.97 U' B L' U B L U L U' r u' 
16. 8.73 U L' B' R B U' L U l' b' u' 
17. 6.98 L U' R L' B U' L R l' r' b u 
18. 8.02 U L R B' L U B' L' R' l' r u 
19. 7.61 U' R' U R L R' U B R l' b' u 
20. 7.84 U' B U' L R B' L' U' l' b u 
21. 5.10 U R' U' B L' B L B r b' 
22. 9.04 U L' U L' B' L R L B r' b' u' 
23. 8.78 U' R L' R' U L U' B' U' l b' u 
24. 7.04 U R' B R' B L B' L l' r b' 
25. 8.93 L U' R U' L B U' L' l' r b u 
26. 8.34 U' B' R' L' B' R L' U l' r' 
27. 6.05 U' B' U B' U' R U' B' l' b' u 
28. 5.88 L B' R' U' R L' U R l' u' 
29. (17.82) U L B' R L U' R' B U l r b u' 
30. 6.83 R L' U R L' R' B' L r b' 
31. 6.27 L' B R L' U L' R L' r' 
32. 10.52 U B' R' B' U L U' B' r u' 
33. 7.81 L B L U B L B R U' l' r b' u 
34. 8.01 L R U' L R' U R' U R' l' u 
35. 8.97 L R B' L U R L' U' B' l' r' b' u 
36. 7.73 R' U' L B' U R L' B u' 
37. 6.81 U L' B' U L R' U B r' 
38. 7.26 U' R' U' L U B R B l' b' 
39. 7.16 U R' U B' L' U' B' L l' b u' 
40. 8.05 U' B U' R' U' B R' U' b 
41. 8.18 B R B L R' L B' U l' r' u 
42. (12.06) L' B L' R L U' B R' l' r' b' u' 
43. 7.26 B' U' R' B U' R B' U l b 
44. 6.99 U' R L R U B' R L' l r u' 
45. 8.00 U L U L B' U' R' L' l r b u' 
46. 9.57 B' R L' U R' U R U l' r u 
47. 5.98 L' B R U R B' U R' r u' 
48. 5.15 U L U' B L' U' L' B' L' l r b u 
49. (11.60) L' U R' U L R' B' L R l' r' b' 
50. 7.31 U' L B U' R' B' R B l' r b u 
51. 9.68 U B' U' R' U B' L' U l' r' b' u' 
52. 6.69 U' L R U L B' U L l' r b' u 
53. (4.73) R U B' L' R U B L l' b' 
54. 7.23 U B R U B L B L b' u' 
55. 8.76 U B' U L R L' R U' l' b u 
56. 8.56 U' B' L' B R' L' R B l' r' 
57. (21.15) U L' R U L' U B L l' r' b' u 
58. 7.31 U' L' U' R U R B' R r' b' u 
59. 9.02 L' U B' R' L' U' B' R' b u' 
60. 9.34 U R U B U' L U B r b' u 
61. 6.12 U L' U R U R' B' L l' r 
62. 8.26 R' B U' R' U' B R' U l r' 
63. 9.42 U R' B U L' R B U' l r u' 
64. 8.04 L R B L' B' L U' B U' r u 
65. 8.08 U' L' R' U L' R U L' B' r b' 
66. 6.69 U L' B U' L' R L B' L l r b u' 
67. 6.80 U L' B' U' R' B R B' r' b u 
68. 6.40 L U R B L' R' U' B l' r 
69. (4.92) R B U' L' R' U B' U l r b 
70. 7.57 U L' R U' B' L B' R' L' l r' b' u 
71. 7.56 L B R U' B R' L' B l r' b' u 
72. 7.07 U L' R U R L B' L R l' r' b u 
73. 7.54 U L R L' B U L B l r b' u' 
74. 8.01 U R L' R B U L U' L b u 
75. 8.40 L' U' B' L R' B' R U' l' b u' 
76. 7.71 B L' R U' L B' L B' l r' b' 
77. 8.35 U L B R' B' U R' L l' r' b' u' 
78. 7.62 R U L U R L' B U l' b' u 
79. 8.30 U R B L' R' L U R' l' r' u 
80. 8.01 L U' B L' B' L B' U' l' r' b u 
81. 6.56 U' B' R U B U B R l r' u' 
82. (13.67) B' L R B L' U L U l r u 
83. 5.56 U' R L' B L U B R' l' r' u' 
84. 9.70 U L' R' L' B' U B' R' L' l' u' 
85. 7.25 U B' U' L' R U B U' r' b' 
86. 5.89 L' B L R' U' B R B l u 
87. 7.97 U' L' B' U' L U' R L' b u' 
88. 5.59 L' B U B L B L B l r u 
89. 8.89 B' L B L B' R U' B r' b' u 
90. (3.40) L' B' R' B R' L R' U 
91. 10.21 B U' R U' R B' U B' l' b u 
92. (4.59) U R B' L R L' R U b u 
93. 8.18 R' U L B' L B' R L l' b' u 
94. 6.87 L R L B U' L R' L l 
95. 8.17 R' U B' L R L U R' l r b u 
96. 6.93 R U B L R L' B R r' b' 
97. 6.88 U L' R U' R L' U' R L' l r' b' u 
98. 5.58 L' R B R' U B' U' L r' b' u' 
99. 11.28 U L U R L R U' L' r' b' u' 
100. 9.12 U' L U R' U B L' U B


finally sub-8, and faster than my official single





Spoiler: 7.54 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-2
avg of 50: 7.54

Time List:
1. 6.07 U' R' L' R' U R B R' l r b' 
2. 8.36 R' L' B R' U L U R' r b u' 
3. 8.69 R U L R' U R B R l' r' b' u' 
4. 7.37 U' L U R B R U L l' r u 
5. 8.52 U R L' R' B U' L' R' B' l r' u 
6. 5.52 L U L U' B L' U R b u 
7. 5.37 L' B' R U' R B' R B' L' r' b u' 
8. (4.83) U L' R L B' U' L' U l r' u' 
9. 5.61 U R B U' R' B R' B l' u' 
10. 8.80 U L U' B' L B' U' L' U l r' u 
11. 6.97 U' B L' U B L U L U' r u' 
12. 8.73 U L' B' R B U' L U l' b' u' 
13. 6.98 L U' R L' B U' L R l' r' b u 
14. 8.02 U L R B' L U B' L' R' l' r u 
15. 7.61 U' R' U R L R' U B R l' b' u 
16. 7.84 U' B U' L R B' L' U' l' b u 
17. (5.10) U R' U' B L' B L B r b' 
18. 9.04 U L' U L' B' L R L B r' b' u' 
19. 8.78 U' R L' R' U L U' B' U' l b' u 
20. 7.04 U R' B R' B L B' L l' r b' 
21. 8.93 L U' R U' L B U' L' l' r b u 
22. 8.34 U' B' R' L' B' R L' U l' r' 
23. 6.05 U' B' U B' U' R U' B' l' b' u 
24. 5.88 L B' R' U' R L' U R l' u' 
25. (17.82) U L B' R L U' R' B U l r b u' 
26. 6.83 R L' U R L' R' B' L r b' 
27. 6.27 L' B R L' U L' R L' r' 
28. 10.52 U B' R' B' U L U' B' r u' 
29. 7.81 L B L U B L B R U' l' r b' u 
30. 8.01 L R U' L R' U R' U R' l' u 
31. 8.97 L R B' L U R L' U' B' l' r' b' u 
32. 7.73 R' U' L B' U R L' B u' 
33. 6.81 U L' B' U L R' U B r' 
34. 7.26 U' R' U' L U B R B l' b' 
35. 7.16 U R' U B' L' U' B' L l' b u' 
36. 8.05 U' B U' R' U' B R' U' b 
37. 8.18 B R B L R' L B' U l' r' u 
38. (12.06) L' B L' R L U' B R' l' r' b' u' 
39. 7.26 B' U' R' B U' R B' U l b 
40. 6.99 U' R L R U B' R L' l r u' 
41. 8.00 U L U L B' U' R' L' l r b u' 
42. 9.57 B' R L' U R' U R U l' r u 
43. 5.98 L' B R U R B' U R' r u' 
44. 5.15 U L U' B L' U' L' B' L' l r b u 
45. (11.60) L' U R' U L R' B' L R l' r' b' 
46. 7.31 U' L B U' R' B' R B l' r b u 
47. 9.68 U B' U' R' U B' L' U l' r' b' u' 
48. 6.69 U' L R U L B' U L l' r b' u 
49. (4.73) R U B' L' R U B L l' b' 
50. 7.23 U B R U B L B L b' u'





Spoiler: 6.78 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-2
avg of 12: 6.78

Time List:
1. 5.52 L U L U' B L' U R b u 
2. 5.37 L' B' R U' R B' R B' L' r' b u' 
3. (4.83) U L' R L B' U' L' U l r' u' 
4. 5.61 U R B U' R' B R' B l' u' 
5. (8.80) U L U' B' L B' U' L' U l r' u 
6. 6.97 U' B L' U B L U L U' r u' 
7. 8.73 U L' B' R B U' L U l' b' u' 
8. 6.98 L U' R L' B U' L R l' r' b u 
9. 8.02 U L R B' L U B' L' R' l' r u 
10. 7.61 U' R' U R L R' U B R l' b' u 
11. 7.84 U' B U' L R B' L' U' l' b u 
12. 5.10 U R' U' B L' B L B r b'





Spoiler: 5.50 avg5



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-2
avg of 5: 5.50

Time List:
1. (8.52) U R L' R' B U' L' R' B' l r' u 
2. 5.52 L U L U' B L' U R b u 
3. 5.37 L' B' R U' R B' R B' L' r' b u' 
4. (4.83) U L' R L B' U' L' U l r' u' 
5. 5.61 U R B U' R' B R' B l' u'


----------



## Julian (Dec 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r'


ty


----------



## ottozing (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally

Average of 12: 7.971
1. 7.322 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U' B2 R2 U B' R U B L' D R U2 F R 
2. 8.225 R L B' D2 R' L2 D' B U' F R F2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 D2 L D2 R 
3. (10.011) L2 B U2 L2 B R2 B' F L2 F2 U2 R D B2 R D' F' U' F' R B' 
4. (6.543) D2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 D B R2 B R' F' L2 B' U2 F' 
5. 9.639 B L' U R F L2 B D R2 F L2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 L U2 L' U2 
6. 7.847 B' U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B D2 B' F L' U F L' U R F' D' R U 
7. 7.594 B' U B D R L F2 R B D B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R2 L 
8. 9.153 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 R' B F D2 R' U2 F2 D' 
9. 6.811 L2 B' L2 D2 B D2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 B2 U L' U F2 D' B 
10. 8.948 F2 D F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' F L2 F2 L' U R' B' U2 B2 
11. 7.251 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' D L' R2 B2 R' F L2 D2 U2 
12. 6.920 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 F L' F2 R' U' R2 D2 U B' L 

Counting 9.6x blows but whatever I'll beat this in no time.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2014)

'Match the scramble' average of 5:

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 1:43.039
Worst Time: 2:09.724
Session Avg: 1:50.956
Session Mean: 1:53.126
Individual Times: 
(2:09.724), 1:46.055, 1:58.007, (1:43.039), 1:48.806


----------



## rebucato314 (Dec 3, 2014)

*17.399 COLD HANDS avg of 5 +PB single*

Today I did my usual avg of 5 with cold hands (i don't do cold hands avg of 5) and I was so suprised to get this...


Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-3
avg of 5: 17.399

Time List:
1. (13.042) U' R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L' B' F2 D2 F' R' D' F L2 B 
2. 15.762 L' U2 L D' R2 L D' L' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 F R2 
3. (21.778) F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R U L U' R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 
4. 17.586 F' B' D R F B U L U2 F' U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L' 
5. 18.850 U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 F U F L U2 R2 F2 D U2 F' D'


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 3, 2014)

Holy ****.

1. 4.58 
UR6+ DR0+ DL0+ UL2+ U5- R5- D0+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U4- R4+ D0+ L5- ALL4+ UR DR DL 

*4.58.* Admittedly the scramble is ridiculously easy, but *still.* Jesus christ.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> 1. 4.58
> UR6+ DR0+ DL0+ UL2+ U5- R5- D0+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U4- R4+ D0+ L5- ALL4+ UR DR DL
> ...



Woah nice! You're getting really fast, time for you to smash the OcRs


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2014)

OH Average of 50: 21.75


Spoiler



1. 19.60 
2. 24.06 
3. (17.16) 
4. 20.54 
5. 20.56 
6. 21.08 
7. (18.32) 
8. (27.59) 
9. 21.18 
10. 21.22 
11. 21.94 
12. 19.76 
13. 22.90 
14. 18.82 
15. 19.18 
16. 25.11 
17. 22.19 
18. 22.89 
19. 18.40 
20. 20.73 
21. 25.29 
22. 22.43 
23. 19.78 
24. 22.07 
25. (16.70) 
26. 22.74 
27. 22.60 
28. 24.54 
29. 21.61 
30. (25.62) 
31. 22.97 
32. 22.62 
33. 24.22 
34. (28.18) 
35. 20.71 
36. 22.39 
37. 21.97 
38. 19.64 
39. 20.95 
40. 21.34 
41. 18.55 
42. 23.91 
43. 23.53 
44. 19.95 
45. 22.00 
46. 22.68 
47. 20.34 
48. 25.52 
49. 19.44 
50. 23.25


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> OH Average of 50: 21.75


What's your PB Ao5/Ao12?


----------



## TheSeppomania (Dec 3, 2014)

Mirror Blocks ao12:

Average: 15.30
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 12.87
Worst Time: 17.01
Individual Times:
1.	(12.87)	B2 F L B2 F U R' F L' F' D F L' R U2 L2 B L R2 B' L U' B U2 B'
2.	14.08	F' U2 L' R2 D U2 B2 F2 U F U2 R' D' L' B2 D L' R2 B F L2 F2 L2 D U
3.	15.96	L' R' B L2 F2 D U2 B2 F U2 R B2 L' U R' B2 D' L' B2 F2 L' R2 B' L R'
4.	15.34	L2 U2 L R2 B' L' R2 D' L' R' U2 F D U2 B2 F L B F' R D2 U B2 F' D2
5.	16.72	B' F2 L' R' D2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L' D' U' L' R' F D' R2 D F2 R D U F' D2
6.	15.40	D2 B2 F' R' B F2 U B' F' D' B U' F' D2 F' D U2 F2 U R' D' U L2 B' D2
7.	15.94	U L' R F' U' B' L2 R' D' U B2 R' F2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 R B2 D' U' L' B' F2
8.	14.70	L F' L' R2 F2 U L2 R2 B' D' U F' D2 U2 B2 D' L' U2 F' D2 U B F' D' R
9.	(17.01)	F D' U F' D' B' D U L2 B2 L' B2 F D2 L2 R' F L' F L R B' D' U' F2
10.	14.24	B F' L' D' U2 B' R B' F' D' F D F' L2 F' L2 R' B' R' U2 R B2 F L R
11.	16.50	R U2 L2 D U' F2 L2 R B' D U2 B' R B2 F2 D' F' L2 R2 F' D F D2 U' R
12.	14.13	B2 D2 U' B' D' F D2 U L R B F2 L R U' B R2 D B2 F2 L2 R U' L R


----------



## donal56 (Dec 4, 2014)

TheSeppomania said:


> Mirror Blocks ao12:
> 
> Average: 15.30
> Standard Deviation: 0.85
> ...


I've seen your mirror videos on youtube, they're amazing. Useful to learn


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> What's your PB Ao5/Ao12?



When I was still using ring finger for OH, ao5 was 18.xx and ao12 was 19.xx

And after switching the PB ao5 is 18.30 and ao12 is 20.0x


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 4, 2014)

OH:
Average of 5: 18.04
Average of 12: 18.68

My PB ao5 before this was 19.50 and my PB ao12 was like 23ish.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 4, 2014)

18.15 square-1 single


Spoiler: reconstruction



scramble: (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -4)/

cubeshape: (0, 6) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -3) /
CO: (1, 6) / (-3, 6) /
EO: (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / 
CP: (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / 
EP: (3, 6) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, 6)


11.85 fullstep 3x3 single with yellow cross, even though I normally only do white cross

5.33 skewb avg100 (not pb) with 5.17 avg50 (also not pb)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-3
avg of 100: 5.33

Time List:
1. 5.06 L' B' U' B' L R' L' U R 
2. 5.95 U L B' L R L' U' L B 
3. 5.68 L U' B' R L U' R L U 
4. 5.41 B' L' U B R B L U' B' 
5. 5.75 L' B' U' L U' L B' R' 
6. 4.94 B R U R' L R B L' 
7. 5.13 B' R U R L B L B R 
8. 4.90 R' U L' U' B U L' R B 
9. 4.03 U B' R L' R' U' R L' 
10. 5.04 U L U B U' R B' L' 
11. 4.80 R L' R B' L U' R L U' 
12. 6.55 L' R B U R' U L U' L' 
13. 4.26 B' R' B' R L' U' B L' U' 
14. 4.51 B' L' B' R' B' L' U R L' 
15. 4.16 L' R' L U B' R B U' 
16. 5.59 U' L' U R' L' U L B' U 
17. 4.37 B R B U R' U' B U' R' L' 
18. 6.24 B R U L B' R' U' L' 
19. 7.17 L' U L B L' B' L R' L 
20. 6.88 B' U' L U B' R U R' 
21. 4.42 L U R L U' B L' B' 
22. 4.78 L B' U R' B' L B L' U 
23. 5.16 L B R' B U' R B R' B' 
24. 4.63 L R L' R' B R' L' B' L' 
25. 4.82 L' B U L U R' B' R 
26. 4.53 R B' R' U' R U' L R' 
27. 5.28 L R' B R B U L B' U' 
28. 6.00 B' R U B' U' L R L' B U' 
29. 4.25 U B R L R' U B' R 
30. 5.19 B U B U' B L R' B' 
31. 5.98 R' B U' B' L R' B' R' U' 
32. 4.75 L' R' U' L R U' B L' U' 
33. 7.45 L U L' R L' U' R' B' U 
34. 6.82 B U' L' U' B' U L' B' 
35. 4.22 B R' L B' U' B' U L U' 
36. 3.96 U B L' R' L R' B L' U' 
37. 5.33 B' R L U B' U B U' R 
38. 4.92 B L R B' U L' U' B 
39. 4.55 L B R B L' B' R L R' 
40. 4.80 B R U L' B' U' B' U 
41. 5.93 U' R' U R U' L' U B U' 
42. 4.64 U L' B U B' R L R' L' 
43. 6.77 L' U' R' B R B' R U R 
44. 4.45 L' R' B' R B L' R' B' 
45. 5.19 B' U' R L' R' B L' R L 
46. 7.45 B' L R' B U' R U' R' L 
47. 6.36 B' R U' B' U B' U' B 
48. 4.33 R U R' L U B' L' R' 
49. 5.76 L' U' L B' U' L B L B' U' 
50. 5.20 U L B R' U B' L' R L' 
51. 5.86 U L' U R' L' R L U' 
52. 5.85 U R' B' R U' R B U' B 
53. 5.63 L' R' U B' U L R' U 
54. 6.51 L U' R L U R L R 
55. (8.43) U' B' L B' R B R U' B' 
56. 6.10 B R' B R B' U' R L 
57. 5.60 B L B' L U R U' R' L 
58. 5.66 B L' U B L U B L' 
59. (3.77) L' B U' B' U L' U R' B' 
60. 5.74 R B R U B L' U' L 
61. (9.12+) R' B U' R L R' L' B U 
62. 5.52 B' L U' L R' L' U L' 
63. 5.54 B' U' R' B' R' L R' B U' 
64. 6.90 B' U B U L' U L' R' U' 
65. (7.69) B L R L' B U L' B' R' 
66. 5.33 L B' R' B L' U' B U R' 
67. 4.14 R' U B' R U B L' R 
68. 5.10 L' B R B' U R U L 
69. 6.61 R' U' L' B L' B' L' U' 
70. 6.19 L R' U' B' U R' B L R 
71. 4.25 B' U' L' U' R' U' L' R' 
72. 4.69 R' L B' L' U' B U B 
73. 3.93 L' U' L R' U' B' U' L 
74. 4.54 R' B' U' L B' U' R' L' R 
75. 3.93 U' B U' B' L R' B L R 
76. 4.97 B' U R B' L' B L' R' L' 
77. (7.60) B' L U B L U' L' U L 
78. 4.54 L R B' L' R L R U' 
79. 4.31 U L' R' L' B' R' U B' U 
80. 7.04 U L' R' B' L' R B R' 
81. 5.26 R B U' L' R' B' R U' L 
82. 6.21 U' L B L' R' L R' B U' 
83. 6.89 B' L R B' L' U' L R' B 
84. 5.62 U L' U L B' L' B' U' R 
85. 4.27 R L R B U' L U' B' L 
86. 4.27 L' R' L' B L' U L R' 
87. 4.00 R B L' U' R U L R' 
88. 6.14 U' R' U B' R L R' U 
89. (2.47) L B' U' R L' U L B' 
90. 4.01 U L U R U B L U' 
91. 5.34 L R B' R U L R' U 
92. (3.09) U B' R L' U B U' B' U 
93. 5.52 L R B L' U' B' R' B 
94. 6.81 L U' R L B' U' L U' 
95. 5.05 L' R B' R L U' R U 
96. (7.79) R' B R' U L R B' U' 
97. 6.28 B' U' B U' R' B L' U' R' 
98. 5.47 L' R B R U' R U' R' 
99. (3.22) B L R' L' B L U' R L 
100. (3.42) U' B' U' B' U R' U B


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> When I was still using ring finger for OH, ao5 was 18.xx and ao12 was 19.xx
> 
> And after switching the PB ao5 is 18.30 and ao12 is 20.0x


You're so much faster than me  How often do you practise?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> You're so much faster than me  How often do you practise?


Ao5 everyday + ao50s sometimes. I don't actually practice any events THAT often.


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2014)

29. 10.87 U2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' L U F U' L' U' B R L' U'

y2 x' // Inspection
F' D' // F2B-1 (2/2)
R U R U R' // F2B-2 (5/7)
L U' L' U L U L' // F2B-3 (7/14)
U' r' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2B-4 (12/26)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // CMLL (14/40)
M U' M' U' M U' M // EO (7/47)
U M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/51)
U M U2 M' // EP (4/55)

5.06 TPS. I think I average ~4 TPS usually; this is much better than normal.
I'm very good at having inefficient CMLLs.

E: CFOP

Best average of 5: 11.14
1-5 - (9.82) (15.65) 10.10 10.58 12.75

every time I get close to a PB...


----------



## imvelox (Dec 4, 2014)

6x6 1:50.69 mo3 PB


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2014)

45. 8.29 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B' L2 D F' U2 F' D2 R' D' F' D'

x2 // Inspection
L' U F' L2 B2 D2 // Cross (6/6)
U' y R' U' R L' U' L // F2L-1 (7/13)
L U2 L' U R U R' // F2L-2 (7/20) (F2L-3 skip)
U R' U R U2 R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/28)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLLCP (10/38)
U' R' [r M'] U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 // EPLL (10/48)

5.79 TPS, sixth sub-9.

E: next solve should've been sub-10, but was 12.41+...


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 4, 2014)

5.64 +2 = 7.64 3x3 single

My second mid 5 +2. PB is still 5.98


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 4, 2014)

First sub four megaminx solve! 
3:44.65


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Dec 4, 2014)

PB 3x3 avg100

avg100: 12.71 

Best of the session.
avg12: 12.16
Avg5: 11.70 
Single: 8.89


----------



## Myachii (Dec 4, 2014)

5x5 PB Single - 1:45.77
Down from 1:57.48... an entire 12 seconds off 

Tip for all people who use GQTimer: Turn Timer Updating OFF. This will remove the temptation to look at your current speed, thus removing the excitement that you might break your PB


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 4, 2014)

5.03 single (with LL lockups :/)
7.49 ao12
7.94 ao50
8.09 ao100


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 4, 2014)

Accomplished my first Sub-30 OH solve and my first Sub-40 average of 5 (And 12) one handed!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.03 single (with LL lockups :/)
> 7.49 ao12
> 7.94 ao50
> 8.09 ao100



Cool, the avg100 ties your official PB


----------



## SolveThatCube (Dec 5, 2014)

Accomplishment: Bought a laptop!


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 5, 2014)

New pyraminx PB single and ao100:
Single: 1.792
Ao100: 6.236
Getting close to sub six, hopefully I can get it by the end of the year


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 5, 2014)

2x2 ao12: 5.19
2x2 ao100: 6.03

Yay! Almost sub 6. Haven't practiced 2x2 in forever.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 5, 2014)

Some new 3x3 pb's.  First five make a 13.18 ao5.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-4
avg of 12: 14.334

Time List:
1. 13.920 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 L D F' L U2 F2 R' B D L' U' 
2. 12.431 F2 R2 L' U' F D2 F' B' U2 B R' U2 R D2 R D2 L B2 
3. (12.048) D2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F R' F2 D2 R2 U L' U2 F2 D' 
4. 16.178 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 B' L2 D F D' B' L2 F' D' U' 
5. 14.850 R F' D L2 U' B2 U B R F2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R' L2 D2 
6. 14.096 D' L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U B U R B L2 U B' F2 R2 D' 
7. 14.193 D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 F L R' F2 L' D2 F' U' F' R2 B2 
8. (17.406) B' D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' F' D F2 D2 R2 D' R U' F' U' L' 
9. 14.976 U2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 U B' R' D L' F' L F' U R2 
10. 14.272 R' L B2 R' U R2 L B' R D B2 R' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L 
11. 14.710 U2 R' D2 L U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U B' L' D2 L B U2 R' B D 
12. 13.712 L2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R B' F' D' F D L B' D2 F' D



holy... crushed my 4x4 pb's as well:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-4
avg of 5: 1:13.280

Time List:
1. 1:10.801 R2 U' F2 R' D L' B2 Fw2 U2 F2 Uw F2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw' F' Uw' Fw2 U' Uw' R' U R L' U' L2 Fw' Uw L' B D' Uw' U' Rw2 U2 L B' U 
2. 1:15.183 Fw' U2 F2 B U' B2 U D' Fw2 D2 Fw' L U Rw R F Rw Uw' L B D Fw' F B' L2 F B' Fw' Rw' D' Uw R Rw' Fw' B' L' U' Fw2 U L 
3. (1:27.102) R2 L' Fw' U2 F L F' Uw' U2 Rw2 D' Uw Rw F' U' L' R2 F' Fw B' Uw D2 R2 Uw2 U' D' B U2 R' U2 L2 B' L' U2 D' F2 U' L U2 L2 
4. (1:00.094) Fw L2 Rw' B2 L D R U' R L Rw2 D L2 D2 B Uw2 D' L R' U B' D2 U2 Fw D2 B' Fw U R2 Rw2 D L' U' R' Uw' F' Rw' R' Uw Rw2 
5. 1:13.856 B Fw' U Fw2 B2 F U L' Uw Fw' L' R2 D' L' F Uw2 F' Rw D2 F D2 U' R Fw L2 Rw' D Uw' U' F Rw B Uw' L R' D L' D2 R' Rw'

Almost got my first sub 1 but I got PLL parity. I so sad.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 5, 2014)

8:54.57 2x2x2-7x7x7 relay, first sub9


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 5, 2014)

new speed-heise approach. i only know 4/72 cases. although having to use set-up-Jperms to force the cases i know:

mean27=30.98 with exactly 2.00x luckiness factor


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 5, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Woah nice! You're getting really fast, time for you to smash the OcRs



Thanks! I plan to, once there's actually an Australian competition with Clock, which seem to be very rare. Apparently Jayden's organising one in Canberra early next year and he's pushing for it? No idea how that's going though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2014)

OH Average of 50: 21.02


Spoiler



1. 20.32 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 U2 R' D' R' F' U' F D2 R2 F' R' 
2. 19.17 F' U2 R2 B R2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 D B2 L2 R B D' L D B 
3. 22.89 U2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 U2 F U2 R' B' F U2 
4. 19.94 F U2 D' B' L' U F' R F' L' F2 D2 R' L2 F2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 
5. (17.83) L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F R' U L D R B L' B2 D' U2 
6. 23.98 F' U' F L B2 R F B' D' R L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 
7. 20.48 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 L' F D2 L2 D' F' L U2 R U 
8. (17.55) F2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 R' B' U L2 D2 R' F D' F U' 
9. 24.27 U' R F L' B L2 D' B' R U R2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 
10. 22.03 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D B2 D' L U L' R2 B R D F D B 
11. 20.73 D2 U2 B2 F U2 L2 B L2 B R2 F L' F R U L' F' D' F2 D U' 
12. 19.91 U2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' B L' F D' R' F U B 
13. 19.82 F2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' L' D' B' F2 U2 R B2 D B2 
14. 19.08 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U B' U2 B' L2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R 
15. 23.28 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 L2 D' F2 U R B2 D2 B U2 R U' F2 R2 
16. (25.54) D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 L' B D U B' F L' U F2 R' U2 
17. 21.78 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B U B' R U' B' D F' R' U 
18. 23.98 B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 B2 L' U' F' L U' B2 U' R U' L2 
19. 22.87 U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 R2 F' L F R' B' D2 F2 D L D2 
20. 20.94 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R D B2 U B F2 U2 R U F' 
21. 21.14 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B' F2 L2 F2 D' L D' R' B' 
22. 19.80 F L2 B U2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' R B L U2 F U' L2 D' R B2 
23. 18.85 D L' U' R' D2 B D' R' U R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
24. (29.38) B L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 B' R2 F D' L' F2 D' U 
25. 18.12 F U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' D U2 R B' 
26. 19.56 R' F2 R D' R2 U2 D' F' D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 
27. 19.63 D2 U2 B2 F U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F L' D' R' B2 D2 R D R2 U2 B 
28. 18.83 D' F' R2 D B L' D' L' D' L' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L 
29. 22.82 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' U R U2 R' B D2 B' R U' L' 
30. 22.78 B D2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' U' L R2 U R' B' D2 
31. (24.54) F' R2 D' B U L D2 R2 D R L2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 B2 
32. 18.84 B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 F D2 U L U' B L2 R' U' R2 
33. 18.87 L2 B U2 F D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 B U' F' D B2 L2 F' R' F2 D2 
34. 21.93 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D B' D R' D B U L2 D' B U2 
35. 21.29 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D L2 B2 U R2 U L F2 R' B2 F' D2 R F' R' 
36. 22.00 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 D' L B2 F' L U' R U2 R' 
37. 21.86 D' B R B2 L B' U L2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 D F2 L2 
38. 21.89 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F U' R U' F R' D R' F' R2 U2 
39. 23.75 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 R U' B2 D' R' B' L' F' L U' 
40. 20.39 U R2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 R U R2 F D2 B U' B' L' D' 
41. 24.00 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 B' F' L U2 B' D' B' F R2 D F D 
42. 18.67 L' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' B' U R' F D2 F2 D R B2 U2 
43. 22.44 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' D2 R' B L2 R' B' U2 B 
44. 21.79 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 R F' R2 B F L' U R2 U2 
45. 20.45 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F' R U L D R' F2 L2 B 
46. (17.88) R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 B F2 R2 U2 R B D L2 B U2 L2 R U' L2 
47. 20.55 R2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 L B2 D' B U' B2 D L2 B D U2 R2 
48. 19.69 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 U F U F R2 U' F' L R' B U R2 
49. 18.34 B U2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 R U F2 L' R U F D' R' 
50. 21.02 F2 R U L' U F' R B2 U R' B' R2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 B D2 B2



Almost sub-21 now. Still haven't gotten a sub-20 ao12


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 5, 2014)

Skewb:
0.78 single
5.24 ao5
5.42 ao12


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 5, 2014)

3x3:
8.290 PB avg5! ((9.686), 7.704, 8.030, 9.137, (7.631))
8.830 PB avg12! (7.704, 8.030, 9.137, 7.631, 9.791, 9.540, 9.037, (10.003), 9.557, 9.780, (7.496), 8.097)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 5, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 3x3:
> 8.290 PB avg5! ((9.686), 7.704, 8.030, 9.137, (7.631))
> 8.830 PB avg12! (7.704, 8.030, 9.137, 7.631, 9.791, 9.540, 9.037, (10.003), 9.557, 9.780, (7.496), 8.097)



How come you've updated your sig for the Ao5 but not the Ao12?


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 5, 2014)

Randomno said:


> How come you've updated your sig for the Ao5 but not the Ao12?



He did. It's just a typo.


----------



## imvelox (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Randomno (Dec 5, 2014)

12. (17.321) D' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B' L U F2 L2 F D R' B' R

YUSSSS wat i don;t evenn

Fastest time by nearly 2 seconds, didn't even get a skip.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow!!! Today, for the first time, I guess, I have started to feel like I was completely focusing my attention on the next pair instead of the current one. This is an accomplishment on its own, as it can be the cornerstone to start improving again, after some months of just marginal improvement.

It was not only a feeling, I just beat my PB Ao5 by 0.22 (my second sub-20 Ao5) and my PB Ao12 by 0.55!!! I'm happy!

The Ao5 is made of the solves 2 to 6 (in *bold*).

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-5
*avg of 5: 19.60*
*avg of 12: 21.13*

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 19.89 U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B U L' U L' R D B L' U' 
*2. 20.23 U2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U F2 U B' R' D' L D R2 B' D2 U R' 
3. (16.25) F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B' D' B' L' F2 R' F U' R' B L 
4. 20.82 R U D2 L' F D R2 F U L' U2 B2 U D2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 
5. 18.92 F2 D' B U' L2 F' R' U' L' D B D2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B U2 
6. 19.65 R2 D B L U2 F' R D' L2 B' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2*
7. (28.43) D L' U' B D2 R' D' R' B2 R D2 L2 F U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' D2 F 
8. 22.73 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 U L2 R' B' U' R2 F2 L B D' B2 U' 
9. 24.95 L2 F2 D2 L U2 L B2 U2 R' U' L' B F' R2 U F' R F2 R2 
10. 21.60 B F L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' B R B L F' L2 D L U2 
11. 20.37 L2 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U' B' U' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' L F2 
12. 22.13 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L' D' B' L2 D L2 F' D L'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 6, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-5
avg of 12: 0.05

Time List:
1. (0.07) y' z' x2 z2 x2 z2 y2 z x' y' 
2. 0.06 x z' y' z x2 z x2 z2 x' z' 
3. 0.06 x' y' x z y' z2 x z' x2 z2 
4. 0.04 y x' y' z2 x2 y x2 z' y z 
5. (0.04) y2 x' z2 x' y2 z' y x2 y' x 
6. 0.05 x2 z2 x z x2 z x z x2 y' 
7. 0.05 z x2 z x y' z' y' x z2 x' 
8. 0.05 z x z2 y z y x z2 x' y2 
9. 0.05 x2 y2 z x y2 x' y z' y x' 
10. 0.04 y z x2 y2 x' y z y' z2 y2 
11. 0.04 z y2 x z y2 x z2 x z y' 
12. 0.04 y2 x z y' z' x' z2 y' x z2


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 6, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-5
> avg of 12: 0.05
> 
> Time List:
> ...



incredible


----------



## ottozing (Dec 6, 2014)

Fastest solve ever with a penalty

7.03+ B U2 R U B2 L' U2 L' D L2 U' R2 F L' F' L' D' B L2 U B F U2 F' R'

Yay?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 6, 2014)

7x7: 4:00.93 AO5, 4:09.55 AO12. Meh.


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 6, 2014)

2 days after I break my single record...

1. 4.54 
UR4+ DR1+ DL1- UL3+ U6+ R3- D5- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R1+ D0+ L4- ALL1+ UR DR

Damn I'm good.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 6, 2014)

Santa Claus Cube Race 2014 

It says that there is WR 1 Live on 2x2, but when I went on there it was gone.

Does anyone know why?

EDIT: It's fixed now


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2014)

9.29 ZZ (?) single
25. 9.29 D F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U F' D2 L' D' L' B' F2 U2 F D U'

x2 // Inspection
L' U2 L y L2 D' L' U2 L' R2 // EOCross (9/9) (I think the R2/L2 moves slow me down most as well as ruining my lookahead, so I did cross instead of line)
U' R U2 R' U L U L' // F2L-1 (8/17)
L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L-2 (7/24)
U2 R U' R2 U R // F2L-3+4 (6/30)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (8/38)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL (11/49)

5.27 TPS.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 6, 2014)

39.87 4x4 solve. First sub 40; previous PB was 41.71. I'm really thrilled with this solve, and it went perfectly aside from a lockup on PLL while looking at the timer. It flowed amazingly well. Here's a reconstruction.

Also got a 3:57.71 7x7 AO5/MO3, a 4:06.54 AO12, and a 4:16.46 AO100 with one questionable solve that was part of all the PBs. :/ Oh well, I'll hopefully break all of these again soon. Wouldn't want to feel guilty for too long.


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2014)

19.44, 29.39, 19.15, 22.19, 17.21, 18.96 = 19.94 Ao6. Still no sub-20 Ao5.

Also, sub-22 Ao25: 21.95.



Spoiler



Best average of 5: 20.10 *PB*
3-7 - 19.15 22.19 (17.21) 18.96 (27.91)

Best average of 12: 21.26 *PB*
3-14 - 19.15 22.19 (17.21) 18.96 (27.91) 25.94 22.01 23.91 17.52 22.69 21.49 18.76

1. 19.44 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' U' R D' B2 U2 R' D' U L U B' U
2. 29.39 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 R B F D2 B2 R D U2 L F' D2
3. 19.15 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 D R B U2 L' D' F2 L B' D2 R'
4. 22.19 U R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 F' D L F2 R B' L' F L2
5. 17.21 U R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' L D' R B F2 R D2 L' B' D U'
6. 18.96 B2 D2 U' B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' R F2 D' L2 U B R B' R2 D2
7. 27.91 B2 U' F2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 B R D2 F U B' F' R U' F' R2
8. 25.94 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B L2 B2 R' L2 D R F' U' L2
9. 22.01 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U B R U' R B' R B' F D' F'
10. 23.91 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R' D2 B' F L' D' F2 R F2 R2 U
11. 17.52 D2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F' U R2 L D L' B' U L' F' D'
12. 22.69 L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U R' U' R' L F2 D F' R' D F2
13. 21.49 D' R2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 R L2 U R B' R' F D2 F' L2 U2
14. 18.76 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R D2 B R' B' F U2 F2 R L'
15. 23.49 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R' L B U2 F U F2 U R' U'
16. 22.79 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L' B' D F D2 F2 R' L U' B'
17. 21.04 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F R' F2 U' B2 U2 B' D U2 L
18. 29.56 B2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D2 L B R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B D2
19. 21.96 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L U2 F' U' F' R' D2 B D' L U2
20. 25.94 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B' R' L B2 U' L' D2 R L2 B
21. 20.82 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D R' B2 F2 U' B' U L2 D' B' F D'
22. 20.77 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D L2 B' U' B2 D' L' F' R' L' B D L'
23. 15.71 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' L' B2 U' B R' B' D2 F2 R2 B2 U'
24. 20.27 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 B' L' U' L' D2 B2 D R' U2 B2 U'
25. 21.19 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' B' D F R2 L B L' U F L


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 6, 2014)

Mah PB
http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=	L-_U2..._U-_F-
U_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-
U-


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

First OH ao5 of today...
Session average: 19.45
1. 18.54 
2. 18.97 U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 D' R U2 F D2 U2 R' U' L F 
3. 20.85 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 B' L2 R U F L' U' B' F' L 
4. (21.50) F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 D B' D L' U2 R' D L R2 U2 B 
5. (18.45) U' R2 F' R' L' D B L' B' U2 R' F2 D2 R F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2


----------



## GG (Dec 6, 2014)

avg100 pb 14.00
<3


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 6, 2014)

6.15 3x3 singl3, 3rd best ever!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 6, 2014)

11:01 6 mega relay, uwr? xD


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 11:01 6 mega relay, uwr? xD



Your signature. I don't even


----------



## imvelox (Dec 6, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> 2 days after I break my single record...
> 
> 1. 4.54
> UR4+ DR1+ DL1- UL3+ U6+ R3- D5- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R1+ D0+ L4- ALL1+ UR DR
> ...



wot GJ

5.32 
UR6+ DR4+ DL0+ UL2+ U5- R3+ D5- L3- ALL3+ y2 U3- R3+ D0+ L2- ALL3- DR DL


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 6, 2014)

Hubert Hanusiak 5.56 clock single (tied ER)
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=741&cat=7&rnd=1


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 6, 2014)

times (reset, import):
7.69, 10.58, 12.38, 8.46, 7.46, 9.72, 8.55, 8.24, 8.05, 7.26, 9.58, 9.51, 8.05, 11.14, 9.14, 13.08, 11.86, 11.74, 11.62, 10.35, 10.12, 10.98, 11.96, 8.44, 10.25, 11.30, 8.89, 9.91, 13.88, 9.11, 9.86, 9.66, 10.81, 8.98, 10.17, 10.66, 8.87, 10.90, 9.38, 10.95, 9.36, 9.56, 13.42, 9.43, 9.23, 10.14, 11.72, 16.62, 11.48, 9.26, 10.37, 9.12, 10.58, 10.67, 11.92, 10.17, 9.54, 10.34, 6.99, 9.21, 8.66, 9.50, 10.72, 9.85, 11.46, 9.99, 10.14, 11.38, 9.39, 11.36, 8.38, 8.82, 9.15, 8.88, 10.16, 8.13, 9.81, 7.55, 10.00, 12.45, 13.30, 10.65, 11.39, 14.47, 9.33, 8.52, 9.62, 9.16, 11.32, 8.99, 9.22, 7.99, 7.38, 9.08, 9.66, 11.06, 11.42, 9.67, 10.94, 9.66 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.99
worst time: 16.62

current avg5: 10.56 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 8.28 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 9.76 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 8.68 (σ = 0.77)

current avg50: 9.90 (σ = 1.00)
best avg50: 9.89 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 9.99 (σ = 1.17)
best avg100: 9.99 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 9.99 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 10.07
F### YEAHHHHHH!!!! FINALLY SUB 9 AVG 12 AND SUB 10 AVG 100!!
i can finally say i am sub 10!!!


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 6, 2014)

Pyraminx PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-6
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: 3.06
worst: 8.34

mean of 3
current: 4.50 (σ = 1.11)
best: 3.37 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 5
current: 4.79 (σ = 0.78)
best: 3.45 (σ = 0.45)

avg of 12
current: 4.19 (σ = 0.93)
best: 4.09 (σ = 0.85)

Average: 4.20 (σ = 0.85)
Mean: 4.39


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 6, 2014)

4.88 pyra ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-6
avg of 100: 4.88

Time List:
1. 4.70 U' B' R B' R' U L R' b u 
2. 4.24 U' L B L R' B L' R U r' u' 
3. 5.26 U B' R' L' R B R U' R' r' u 
4. (6.24) L R' B L B' R U' B l r' u' 
5. 5.51 U R L' R B U R' L l b' u 
6. 4.96 R B' R U R U B R' l' r' b u 
7. 6.02 L U L' B' L' U R L' l' u' 
8. 4.81 U L' U' B U R' L' R' r b' u 
9. 3.76 U B R L' U R' L' R' U' l r b' u' 
10. 4.12 L R L' R' U' B R B' l' r' u' 
11. 5.56 B' U' L' B L' R' L' B l r' 
12. 5.17 U R B R U' B R L r b' 
13. (6.52) U L B L R B R' L R' l r' 
14. 4.98 L U R' B L' B R U b' u 
15. 5.11 B' R' L R' U' R B' U R' l' r u' 
16. 5.14 U' L R L' B' R' U' B' U' l' b u' 
17. 4.46 L U' L B' L' R L U' l' b 
18. 4.07 U' R' U' L' U B R' B b 
19. 5.05 L R U' L' R U' R U r' u' 
20. 4.30 L U R B U R' L B' l' 
21. 3.92 U' B U B' U B R' L r' 
22. 4.43 B R' L' R U R' L U u 
23. 5.05 L R U L' U L' B' U r' u 
24. 5.53 U' L' R L' U R' U' L' r b' u' 
25. 5.06 U' R' B' L R' U R' B' r' u 
26. 5.42 B U R B R' U R U' l' b u 
27. 4.49 U' L R' U' R L' R' U' l r' u 
28. 4.90 R' B' U' B R U' L R' l r' b' 
29. 5.60 L' U B' L R' U B L' l r' u' 
30. 4.56 U B' U B U' L B U r u 
31. 5.88 B L U' L R B L U' l' r' u 
32. 5.12 B' L U' R' L' U L' U r b' u 
33. 5.94 L' U R B' L B R' B l' r u' 
34. 4.78 U' R' L' R' B' U' B' U l' b' u 
35. (2.90) U L U' R' U R L' B r b' u 
36. 4.39 U' R' L U' L B L B' b' u 
37. (2.99) L' B' L' R L R' L R l b' 
38. 4.06 U L R U L' B' R' U r' b' u' 
39. 4.90 R L' B R' U L' R' B R' l' r b u 
40. 3.01 L B' U' L U L U B' r' 
41. 5.30 U B U' B U R' B' U' r' b 
42. 5.46 U' L' R B' R B' L' R b' u' 
43. 5.32 L' U' B U L' B U' L r' u 
44. 4.76 U' B R U R U L' R' l b' 
45. 5.97 U B R' B' R L' R' B l r b' 
46. 4.84 R' B U' R U' L' R L l r' b' 
47. 5.22 U L' B U' L' R' L' U' l u' 
48. 4.89 U' L U' L' R' U' B' L' r b 
49. 5.05 L B R L R' L R' U' l u' 
50. 5.90 U' L' R' L B' L' R L' l r' b' u 
51. 4.26 U' B U L' R L B' L' l' r b' u 
52. (6.04) L R U' L' B' L R' U l r' b u 
53. 3.63 U R U' B' L' U' R U' l b u 
54. 5.09 B R U B' R L B R l' r' b 
55. 5.33 U B U' L U' L' R' U' L u 
56. 5.97 U' B L' R L B' R U' l 
57. (6.18) U B' R U R B' R' U B' l r' b 
58. 5.73 U' L R B' U' L' B R U' r b u 
59. 5.09 R' B' L' B R' B' U' R l r u' 
60. 3.72 L' U' R' U' L U' R L l u' 
61. 5.42 L R' U R' U L B U' R' B l' r b 
62. 4.14 U L R' B' R' L B L l b' 
63. 3.48 U' B L' U' L' B' R B' l' 
64. 5.58 R L R' U L' R B' R l' r' 
65. 3.47 L' B U L B' L' U' L' r' b' u 
66. 4.53 B R L U' L B U' L' l r' 
67. 5.34 R' L R U L U' L B r' b u 
68. 4.67 U' R L U' R' L R U' L' l b u 
69. 5.58 R U R B' L' B' R' B l r b 
70. (6.10) R B U R B R' L' B l r' b 
71. 5.25 L' U' B' R U' L' R B' r' b' 
72. 5.62 L R B' L' U L' B' R' l' r b' 
73. 4.54 U R L' U' R' L' U' R' B l' b' u 
74. 4.83 R' U' R B U' L' R' U b' 
75. 5.66 B U R' L B U L' R' l u 
76. 4.82 R' U' R' U R U' L' U b' u 
77. 5.75 U L R U' R U' B' U' B l' b u' 
78. 4.91 L B R L' U' L B L l r u' 
79. (2.65) L' R L R' B' R B' U' l r' u' 
80. 5.28 L R B' R' L R U R l r' b' u' 
81. 4.13 U L' U' R B' R' U' R l r b' 
82. 5.29 U L B' U B' U L B' R' l' r b u 
83. 4.99 U L U B L' R' U B' L' l' 
84. 3.44 R U' L U L U L' U r' b' 
85. 3.74 L' U' R B' L R' B' R' l r' b 
86. 4.12 U R' B R L' B' U' R' l' r' b' u' 
87. 4.95 U B R' B' L R L' U l r b u 
88. (2.64) L U' R U' L' R' B L' l r' 
89. 5.12 U' L' U R U L R' L l r' b' 
90. (2.78) L R U' R B' L B' U' l b 
91. 5.22 U L B R L B L' R r' b u 
92. 5.47 U' R' L' U R' L' R' U l' b' 
93. 4.97 B U L B U' B' R B' r' 
94. 4.25 U' L R B U B' R' B' l 
95. 5.14 U B' R' U' B' R U L l r' 
96. 4.76 B' R' B' U B' R' U' B b u 
97. 3.94 L' R' B R' L' U' R U' r u 
98. 5.99 U' B' L' U' R B' L' B' l r b' u 
99. 4.44 B' U' R L B' U' L' U' r' b 
100. 4.96 U L' R U L U B' U l' r' b


----------



## mafergut (Dec 6, 2014)

Keeping the good sensations with improving lookahead. Today I did not chain any good short averages but got a good Ao100, smashing my previous PB by 0.6 seconds. So close to my PB Ao50 but I could not beat it but just repeat a 23.01 (Ao50 in bold):

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-7
*avg of 100: 23.13*

Time List:


Spoiler



22.51, 22.29, 22.95, 23.02, 21.46, 21.30, 23.20, 18.95, 27.98, 26.37, 24.81, 21.07, (15.40[PLL skip]), 21.13, 21.39, 23.38, 26.74, 20.85, 20.60, 27.97, 21.29, 26.09, 22.36, 21.17, 21.52, 20.93, 21.93, (17.96), 23.88, 21.76, 21.12, 24.07, 24.40, 26.64, 22.77, 27.56, (31.61), 27.86, 25.57, 21.58, 24.99, 19.03[PLL skip], 20.43, 21.96, 22.54, 22.80, 25.80, (28.45), 26.69, *24.04, 22.71, 19.83, 19.85, (29.61), 26.55, 24.32, 24.71, 18.71, 24.47, 21.76, 21.81, 22.58, 23.59, 22.92, 22.56, 23.62, 24.99, (18.42), 27.02, 22.10, 22.82, 23.61, (DNF(37.16)), 19.38, (28.30), 20.59, 21.19, 24.62, (18.17), 27.00, 24.31, 20.36, 25.69, 24.03, 23.99, 24.77, 22.68, 20.04, 19.39, 23.21, 20.60, 21.52, 25.04, 24.50, (17.69), 22.22, 26.95, 22.96, 22.91*, 24.44


----------



## GG (Dec 7, 2014)

3rd ever sub9... did it whilst video-chatting with rowan.


8.73

L2 F' L U2 L' U L' U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F R2 U2 F' 

y' R' U2 R U' y L' U L 
U2 R' U' R 
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' 
y' L' U2 L y U' L U L' 
U' l' U2 L U L' U l
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U 

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=y-_R-_U2_...U2_L-_U_L-_U-_L2_D2_B2_L2_D2_F_U2_F_R2_U2_F-_

52 moves / 8.73 = 5.96 tps wat


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 7, 2014)

Average of 12: 6.87 (with 6.30 average of 5)
*1. 6.82 
UR4+ DR4+ DL5+ UL3+ U4+ R3+ D6+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U1- R1+ D2+ L5- ALL2+ UR DR DL UL 

2. (5.96) 
UR4+ DR2- DL0+ UL0+ U0+ R5- D2+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U1+ R5+ D3- L5+ ALL1+ DL UL 

3. [7.20]
UR6+ DR5- DL1+ UL5+ U2- R3+ D5- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R0+ D3- L0+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 

4. 6.01 
UR5+ DR1- DL2- UL5+ U1+ R2+ D3+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R0+ D0+ L3- ALL3- UR 

5. 6.08 
UR2- DR3+ DL5- UL2- U3+ R1- D1+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R4+ D4+ L1- ALL5+ UR DL UL *

6. 6.99 
UR4- DR1- DL5+ UL3- U2+ R4- D4- L3- ALL1- y2 U1+ R1- D3- L2+ ALL4+ UR DL 

7. 8.28 
UR2+ DR3+ DL5- UL0+ U3+ R6+ D5- L1- ALL3- y2 U4+ R1+ D1- L5+ ALL4- UR DR UL 

8. 6.06 
UR3+ DR5- DL1+ UL4+ U4- R2- D3- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R2+ D4+ L5+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 

9. (12.18) 
UR4+ DR5- DL5+ UL1- U1- R5- D4- L2- ALL1+ y2 U1- R4- D2- L5+ ALL2- DR DL 

10. 7.90 
UR3+ DR2- DL1+ UL1- U5- R4+ D2+ L4- ALL4- y2 U4- R5- D4- L2+ ALL4+ DR UL 

11. 6.55 
UR0+ DR1- DL4- UL1+ U6+ R2- D4- L5+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R0+ D4+ L5+ ALL6+ UR DR UL 

12. 6.77 
UR1+ DR1- DL3- UL4- U6+ R4+ D1- L3- ALL4- y2 U3+ R3- D1- L6+ ALL4- DL 

Wow. Sub-7.

EDIT: PB single!

1. 4.47 
UR2+ DR5- DL0+ UL0+ U1+ R4+ D5+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R1+ D5+ L5+ ALL5- UR DR UL


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2014)

GG said:


> L2 F' L U2 L' U L' U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F R2 U2 F'


nice cross


> y' // Inspection
> R' U2 R U' y L' U L // F2L-1 (7/7)
> U2 R' U' R // F2L-2 (4/11)


L U' L' // F2L-3 (3/14)
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // F2L-4 (8/22)
F R U R' U' F' // CPEOLL (6/28)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // 2GLL (7/35)

35/6.29 = 5.56 TPS

lol


----------



## porkynator (Dec 7, 2014)

Sub-7.08! Cold hands o no sub-7 

7.05 L2 D2 R U2 L' U2 R' D R' F L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 

x2
U' R' U F' D L D'
U' L'
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U R' U U R U' R'
U2 L' U' L
U' x' L2 U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L' x U2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2014)

Drilled all my CLL algs today, managed to sub 1 all of them


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Drilled all my CLL algs today, managed to sub 1 all of them


... I can't sub 1 half of them. Am I really that slow of a turner?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> ... I can't sub 1 half of them. Am I really that slow of a turner?



Probably not as slow as me.

Sounds tricky to sub-1 the sune case which starts U' R' F R2 F'.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Probably not as slow as me.
> 
> Sounds tricky to sub-1 the sune case which starts U' R' F R2 F'.



You mean this one? He makes it look easy.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

Not much of an accomplishment, but I don't really see how I can get an average 12 seconds slower than my PB.

avg of 5: 35.863

Time List:
1. 37.450 B2 L2 D2 R F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' U F' D' B F D2 R F2 U' 
2. (DNF(32.699)) L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R' D F2 R' B' R' D U B L' 
3. (26.358) B2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D U' L2 B R2 B' L2 U' F2 R' D' L2 U 
4. 35.508 U2 L B' U F2 R L D2 F L' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U 
5. 34.631 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R D F' R B2 L U' R U2 B U2


----------



## imvelox (Dec 7, 2014)

7x7 Mean of 3: 2:38.22
1. 2:32.80 
2. 2:36.70 
3. 2:45.15 

Damn i'm good at this thing


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 7, 2014)

13.08 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' R' L' U2 B U' L2 D B' U2

Beats my PB by over a second!

Inspection:
x2
Cross +1:
D R' D L F'
F2L #2:
y' R' U2 R y U' R U' R'
F2L #3:
L U' L2 U L
F2L #4:
y2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL:
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL:
U Jb


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 7, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 7x7 Mean of 3: 2:38.22
> 1. 2:32.80
> 2. 2:36.70
> 3. 2:45.15
> ...



The best I would say.

Jakub Wolniewicz 3.27 pyraminx average, polish NR. http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=741&cat=11&rnd=3


----------



## GG (Dec 7, 2014)

9.79 single. Should have been sub 9. hit the wrong keyboard key -_-


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> ... I can't sub 1 half of them. Am I really that slow of a turner?



I don't think so. What I did was I replaced all my bad algs with better ones and just turned as fast as I could  And I don't think my TPS is that great



Randomno said:


> Sounds tricky to sub-1 the sune case which starts U' R' F R2 F'.



I use R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' for that one


----------



## mafergut (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, after a very good Ao100 yesterday I put two drops of Maru lube and tried to solve "as fast as I can". The result: an Ao100 1.1sec worse than yesterday's PB, with lots of spoiled solves but...

New PB non-lucky single:

59. *14.97* F' B2 D' F B' D2 B L' B' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' B2 R B2 

New PB Ao5 twice:

*avg of 5: 19.48*

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 18.10 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D' F R F D' F L2 D' B F D 
2. (25.59) L2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B F2 R2 B L2 U' R B2 D' R' F L D F2 L 
3. (14.97) F' B2 D' F B' D2 B L' B' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' B2 R B2 
4. 19.42 R L2 F' D2 B2 R' F2 D' B' L2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 U2 
5. 20.92 D2 R F2 U R B2 D2 B D B2 L U2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2



*avg of 5: 19.18*

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 19.56 B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R' B R D R2 F U R 
2. 20.33 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' U' R' B' R2 U' L2 F R2 
3. (17.63) B U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 L' F2 D B U' B U2 F D2 R' 
4. (25.90) R U F' D' B2 R U' L2 B' L F' L2 B U2 R2 F U2 F' L2 F' U2 
5. 17.64 D2 B U2 B' D2 B R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R D F' L' R2 B2 D L2 B U2


----------



## GG (Dec 7, 2014)

omg what xd 

scramble: R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 F' R2 D2 U L' F' R' B U' L' D B2 D 

cant reconstruct 8.70

wtf sub9 again 0_0


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2014)

GG said:


> 9.79 single. Should have been sub 9. hit the wrong keyboard key -_-


I thought you used qqTimer? Doesn't that stop if you press any key?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I thought you used qqTimer? Doesn't that stop if you press any key?



He must have missed the any key.


----------



## GG (Dec 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I thought you used qqTimer? Doesn't that stop if you press any key?





Randomno said:


> He must have missed the any key.


Yeah I hit the table i guess, it was a bit of a flurry.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 7, 2014)

4:43.036 6x6 single
5:09.297 6x6 ao5
5:23.127 6x6 ao12


----------



## Note (Dec 7, 2014)

3x3 ao5: *27.40* 27.29 (17.93) 27.55 27.35 (30.34) Them 27s though >_>
Skewb ao5: *12.21* (11.29) (13.51) 11.81 11.84 12.97

Heh.. pretty good for a WCA first timer..


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 7, 2014)

Note said:


> 3x3 ao5: *27.40* 27.29 (17.93) 27.55 27.35 (30.34) Them 27s though >_>
> Skewb ao5: *12.21* (11.29) (13.51) 11.81 11.84 12.97
> 
> Heh.. pretty good for a WCA first timer..


Wow, good job with the 17! Isn't that your PB at home too? Your sig says that your PB is 18.43

My accomplishment: 4:39.86 6x6 single.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2014)

WOW first timed 5x5 solve in a while and I got a PB. 3:37.79 D2 F2 d2 D' F2 f' D2 B' r R2 f b2 L2 D' f' B2 l2 f L F2 u2 U l u d2 r' U' b2 L r' l f' r2 U' d2 D2 B2 L2 F' d2 B2 R2 D B' u2 f2 U L2 r' l' R2 B2 f2 U B D r' l2 R u'


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2014)

Sub-17 Roux Ao100.

Roux
07-Dec-2014 12:01:20 - 22:29:56

Mean: 16.95
Average: 16.90
Best time: 12.73
Median: 16.52
Worst time: 25.77
Standard deviation: 2.54

Best average of 5: 13.77
78-82 - 14.00 13.98 13.34 (13.03) (20.13)

Best average of 12: 15.22 *Roux PB*
77-88 - 14.75 14.00 13.98 13.34 (13.03) (20.13) 17.08 16.30 15.76 17.45 13.85 15.64



Spoiler



1. 13.18 F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D' B' R' D2 B2 L' B' F D' U' L2 U'
2. 19.31 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R F2 D B' L2 D2 B D' R' F'
3. 14.83 B2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B R' B2 F' U L2 B' L U'
4. 16.87 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 L U B' R' B U' F2 L2 F' D'
5. 21.00 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B U2 R' B D' B2 U R' U' F R2
6. 12.73 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 D L' F U B' F' R' D F' U B D'
7. 16.91 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D U2 L2 D B' R' B' F D' U B2 R2 L2
8. 15.60 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R D2 U' B F2 U R F D U2
9. 18.34 D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F' R D F' L2 F' R B' D L'
10. 17.31 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 D' L B U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' B D
11. 23.05 B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' B' D2 F' D' F U B' L' B' F'
12. 20.28 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L U2 R B U' B F L' F2 U2
13. 15.75 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' L' D B L2 F2 D L2 U2 L'
14. 16.58 B2 U' L2 D' U' R2 U' F2 R2 D R' F U2 L2 B' U2 L B D' R'
15. 18.69 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F R B D F L' U2 R' L2 B' L'
16. 16.06 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B R B L' U' B' D B L' U2 B
17. 16.21 F2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B' L' F U' R' L F R2 U B2 U'
18. 15.61 D R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B R' D2 B2 L2 U' L F' R' U'
19. 18.03 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R F U2 L' F D U R B F
20. 15.76 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B R B2 U' R D2 F2 L' B' U
21. 22.63 R2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L' U2 B' R2 D F L B' F' R2 U
22. 20.44 U' L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F' D' R' D' B L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2
23. 20.53 L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F R D U2 L2 D B' D' F D2 U'
24. 16.97 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D B' D U L F' U B R' F2 L D2
25. 13.88 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U R' B' F' R D F D' F R' F' U2
26. 16.24 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U F L2 B2 R B' U' R' B' U2 B2 U'
27. 20.05 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 B' R B2 D2 F R U F R' D
28. 20.93 U' L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B L' U2 R' B U2 F' U L U
29. 17.82 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 R' F' R2 U' B2 R B R' B
30. 19.26 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B' L2 D' R' B' F U2 L B' L D'
31. 16.54 R2 L2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 F U' L U2 F2 L F2 D2 L' B' D2
32. 18.62 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F' U F U' B' F' R' D F2 R2
33. 16.01 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 R' F L B' D2 U' B' D2 F' U L
34. 14.97 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D' U' L2 F' D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B F2 D' R'
35. 15.60 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F D2 F L U F' D U2 R2 D2
36. 14.89 U' F2 D B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U B L' U2 F' L' U' L B' U2 B2 R
37. 15.37 D F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L D2 R' U' B L2 D2 F D' R' U'
38. 14.72 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' F' L' F2 R2 B' D2 R B' L2 F U'
39. 18.72 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U F R2 L' U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2
40. 14.68 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F D' B F L D' L2 B U' F'
41. 24.47 U B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L U2 R2 L2 B U' B' F D' R D2
42. 19.39 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U L' F D' R2 F' R' L2 D L B' U2
43. 18.99 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R D' B' U' B R' D2 U' L' D'
44. 16.94 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R F R B' U' B2 L U F R L2
45. 19.66 R2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B' F' R2 U' L F2 U' B' F' L2
46. 16.44 U2 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 B U' R' B U' F2 R' F2
47. 14.10 L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D U' B' L F2 U2 R F' R' L D L
48. 15.08 U F2 L2 B2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U B F U' F' D2 L U' B' R' F2 U2
49. 17.40 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 D' U F' R2 F' R2 L' B' R L' U B F2
50. 17.05 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U L' B U F L2 F L F R B D'
51. 21.84 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U' L' D B U2 R L2 D' L2 B F D'
52. 14.59 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 L2 D' B' U2 L' D2 L U2 F U R' D U'
53. 14.37 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 L' F' R B' L U' R F' L' B U'
54. 16.42 U' F2 D' F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' R U' L' D B' F2 L' D' L2 F2 D2
55. 17.45 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 L F' U' R' U2 L' B2 L' D U
56. 14.13 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 F' U' L' D B' R' D2 L' F2 L
57. 15.41 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B R' B' D R2 D' B F2 D' B2
58. 16.50 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D U F' D F2 L B2 D F' U' L F'
59. 17.81 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U2 L B' D L2 B U F' R' F2 U' L2
60. 14.29 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D R' D R D' L B D2 U' B2 U'
61. 17.43 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 F' L D' R2 U B' U B2 L2 U'
62. 19.89 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B L' D' U2 B2 R F2 D' B2 L
63. 16.77 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D2 F R B2 D' R' F' L' U F2 D
64. 16.89 F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U R' D2 B D' R' U
65. 18.37 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 D L2 B2 U2 R' U' F' D R B R' F L2
66. 17.14 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 L2 B D' R' L' D2 F2 U' B R2 B2 D'
67. 15.96 L2 B2 U' R2 D U L2 D2 R2 B2 R F' L F R B' D' F2 R' U
68. 15.09 D' B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L' D' U2 B2 U R B' R L' D
69. 13.53 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B' U B F2 R D L B L' F U2
70. 14.65 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R' F R2 D' R2 L2 B' R2 B' F2
71. 25.77 F2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' U R2 B' L' F2 D' U' R2 B2 D F' R U2
72. 16.26 D2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U R2 B L B F2 L2 B' R2 D U'
73. 20.74 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L D F R' F2 R B' R U2 L D'
74. 18.36 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 R U' B' L' D' F' D'
75. 15.77 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 L F' D' L' B' F2 R' D' F' D2 U'
76. 17.80 D' F2 L2 D' U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L' F2 U B' L B' L U L' B D
77. 14.75 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B F' U' R2 L U F' R' L2 F U2
78. 14.00 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' L B' F L B' L' B' R' F2 L2 U'
79. 13.98 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U L2 D F' D2 L' B2 D' B' R U' F' D2 R'
80. 13.34 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 R F' R' F2 L D' U2 B2 R' B' D'
81. 13.03 D' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 B' R' U2 R L' U L2 F' L' F2 D'
82. 20.13 U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B' D B2 U L' U R B2 L' F'
83. 17.08 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 L B D B2 R B' F' U F
84. 16.30 U' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D L U' F2 R F' D B2 R L D2
85. 15.76 D2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R' D2 U R B' R B' D' B2
86. 17.45 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U' F' B2 L U L' U2 B' R L' D' U2
87. 13.85 D' L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L U' L' D' B U F' D2 U' L2 D
88. 15.64 U2 R2 D U B2 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 R F' L' U R F2 D U B R2 U
89. 17.97 U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D L2 D F' D R B2 R D' F' L U2 L'
90. 14.20 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 B D2 L' D' B F' U' L' U2 L' F2
91. 18.37 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R' L' F' D' B F R' D U' R'
92. 14.67 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' F2 U' L2 B' D' R B F R D L' B2 D'
93. 18.26 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F' L' F L F2 R' D L' F' D U2
94. 15.90 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L B' D U2 R B' R' F' U R2 D2
95. 16.09 L2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' F U' F2 U' R' D2 L' U2 F' U2
96. 13.31 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' F U' B F R' F' L' B' L2
97. 15.12 U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L' D' B R D2 F2 L F2 R' U2
98. 17.75 U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 L D' B' U2 R B2 F' D2 R D2
99. 14.37 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F L' U R2 F2 D' L' U' B2 U
100. 19.61 F2 D U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L' B U R2 L U L' F D2 L' D'


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW first timed 5x5 solve in a while and I got a PB. 3:37.79 D2 F2 d2 D' F2 f' D2 B' r R2 f b2 L2 D' f' B2 l2 f L F2 u2 U l u d2 r' U' b2 L r' l f' r2 U' d2 D2 B2 L2 F' d2 B2 R2 D B' u2 f2 U L2 r' l' R2 B2 f2 U B D r' l2 R u'


Did you solve all the pieces? Or did you leave the parity


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Did you solve all the pieces? Or did you leave the parity



Fully solve I was lucky to not get parity.


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 8, 2014)

1. 4.30 
UR1+ DR1+ DL6+ UL4- U2+ R2- D3+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R0+ D2+ L3- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL

Sexy.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 8, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Fully solve I was lucky to not get parity.


Aww dude, learn a parity algorithm.  Why don't you make it your goal to memorize parity before the end of this year?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Aww dude, learn a parity algorithm.  Why don't you make it your goal to memorize parity before the end of this year?



I've been way to lazy to learn new algs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Accomplishment: won the first lucky draw of my life on Sunday contest.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 8, 2014)

4.400 Skewb AO100.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Got lots of sub-1s on the 4x4 Sunday contest. Finally progress.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Sub-17 Roux Ao100.



Wow, Congrats!!!

I just broke my PBs, but you're still considerably better than me at Roux.

19.49 ao100


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, Congrats!!!
> 
> I just broke my PBs, but you're still considerably better than me at Roux.
> 
> 19.49 ao100


Thanks. I decided to switch my solving style yesterday to faster turning during 4a and 4b (I can track UL/UR easily during EO) and having a really bad 4c recog, instead of the usual slow turning for the entire LSE. I'm now combining both of those things so I turn fast during 4a, slow during 4b and then not pausing for 4c recognition. My consistency is awful, but my LSE is slowly improving, which is what I want. My F2B is still very slow though; I really need to learn to be efficient.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 8, 2014)

12.54 average of 12. Finals this week. Can't cube too much. 

Average of 12: 12.54
1. 13.21 D' F R F2 R2 F2 U2 B L B2 R2 D2 F2 U D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 
2. 12.11 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L R2 F D2 R2 U' F2 L D L' 
3. 11.52 R2 B U' R2 B2 R B D2 R L2 U' R2 U2 D' L2 D F2 U B2 
4. 12.98 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U' R D2 F L R2 F' D' B L 
5. (20.08) B2 L2 F2 L B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L R U' R B F R2 F2 
6. 14.15 B U' D' R' U L' D2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R F2 L' F2 R2 B2 R 
7. 11.13 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 F D L' B' F 
8. 12.23 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' D' B L R2 D B U R B' U 
9. 11.94 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L' D F' U B2 L' F R2 D2 
10. (10.08) B2 L U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 R' B U' B' D' L F' L2 D F2 D' 
11. 14.71 F' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 B R2 D2 L' F R' F R' U' B' R2 U 
12. 11.37 U2 L R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' U L' R2 F U F2 L2 B U L2


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2014)

29. 8.12 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B R D2 F' U' R D R2 L2 B' U'

x2 y
D R' F D'
U L' U L R' U' R
L' U L
y' L' U L

17 move F2L... but not what I actually did. I can't reconstruct except for the cross. LL was wide sune, Gb perm. I didn't even think it was fast at all until I looked up at the timer on PLL and saw a '6'...

wtf counting 8 in an Ao12

35. 8.79 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 F' U' L B2 R U' B2 R' D R U'
x2 // Inspection
R2 y' L F' D2 R2 // Cross (5/5)
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L-1 (8/13)
R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/20)
U' y' L' U L // F2L-3 (4/24)
R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (7/31)
R' F' r U' r' F2 R // OLL (7/38)
R' [r M'] U M U2 M' U R' [r M'] // PLL (9/47)

5.35 TPS.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Today, after about a month of on and off play, I finally solved my classic tuttminx without looking up any type of tutorial. 

The last layer and the last few f2l type pairs had been giving me the most trouble. I finally got everything but the last layer done tonight. After fiddling around some and finding out how sune and anti-sune type algorithms affected the pieces I got the edges placed. Last step was getting the corners in their correct places. After playing around with a couple of commutator ideas I finally found one that worked. I love solving a new puzzle without any outside help.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 8, 2014)

4x4, quite content with this, on cam as well

(39.22), 39.56, (47.19), 46.96, 44.90 = 43.81


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 9, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, Congrats!!!
> 
> I just broke my PBs, but you're still considerably better than me at Roux.
> 
> 19.49 ao100


Awesome! How does it feel to be sub 20?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 9, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> 1. 4.30
> UR1+ DR1+ DL6+ UL4- U2+ R2- D3+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R0+ D2+ L3- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL
> 
> Sexy.


 swag


----------



## nalralz (Dec 9, 2014)

3x3 PB Average of 5:
14.50, 14.63, 13.85, (12.77), (14.96) = 14.33


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2014)

2x2

number of times: 257/258
best time: 1.50
worst time: 8.47

current avg5: 3.88 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 2.13 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 3.52 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 2.37 (σ = 0.40)

current avg50: 2.93 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 2.65 (σ = 0.51)

current avg100: 3.03 (σ = 0.73)
best avg100: 2.77 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 2.94 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 3.03

Lock ups everywhere, I suck :/


----------



## Chree (Dec 9, 2014)

All new Megaminx PBs from the same sitting... first sub2 averages in all the categories I keep track of.

Single: 1:37.00
Ao5: 1:50.92
Ao12: 1:57.34
Ao25: 1:59.89


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice averages

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-8
solves/total: 101/101

single
best: 6.82
worst: 18.97

mean of 3
current: 9.34 (σ = 0.47)
best: 7.31 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 5
current: 9.81 (σ = 0.56)
best: 7.24 (σ = 0.27)

avg of 12
current: 9.37 (σ = 0.66)
best: 7.99 (σ = 0.74) second sub 8 AO12

avg of 50
current: 8.99 (σ = 0.64)
best: 8.49 (σ = 0.92) PB

avg of 100
current: 8.77 (σ = 0.82)
best: 8.76 (σ = 0.82)

Average: 8.76 (σ = 0.79)
Mean: 8.87


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 9, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 8.76 AO100


Wow, you're fast... how much ZBLL do you know?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 9, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Wow, you're fast... how much ZBLL do you know?



Like 110 or something like that.


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Like 110 or something like that.


switch to zz


----------



## Julian (Dec 9, 2014)

10.09 ao100, although with keyboard


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yesyesyesyesyesyes

Average of 50: 13.32


Spoiler



1. (9.97) R2 F D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B D2 R' F' D' U F' R U' B' L F' 
2. 12.16 U B L D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R F' U2 F R2 F L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 
3. 12.56 L2 D' L' U F D' L' B' R' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 B' R2 F' 
4. 12.94 D U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L F2 D' L D U2 B' D L2 
5. 11.56 R2 D R' L' U' L U2 F2 B' R' U2 L' D2 R' L' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
6. 15.02 U R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U B' U2 B U2 L F' L' U L' U' F' 
7. 13.76 L2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U R2 D B2 L' F' D2 U2 L B F L2 D' U 
8. 13.42 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 B F' L' B2 F D' U' L D' R' 
9. 13.60 L' B' U R L' B R U' D R U2 F B D2 F U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 
10. 12.12 B2 L' U2 R B2 L' U2 R U2 R U B L' U L' U R D' B' F 
11. 14.04 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' B' U' F2 L2 F' L F2 R F2 D' 
12. 12.52 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 D F D' R' U L' B2 U2 F' L' F 
13. 13.10 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' F D' B' L2 R B' D2 L D' R2 
14. 14.55 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L U' B' U2 R' F U' B2 R 
15. 13.70 F2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 U' L' B L2 U' F2 D' L B' R D' 
16. (10.90) U F2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' U L F D U B' L B 
17. 13.75 B2 L' F2 U2 L F2 L B2 D2 L U2 B' L2 R B' L D2 B2 U B' F 
18. (11.15) F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 F U' B2 L U' B' R' U B U2 F 
19. 15.70 B2 L2 F2 R U2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D L' U B' L' B2 U L R' 
20. 13.75 B2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 L D2 R' U' L B' L' F2 U L D F' R 
21. 11.54 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U F L2 R' F D2 R2 U2 L' 
22. 14.51 U2 B U L D' R2 F R U R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' L' B2 U2 R2 
23. 15.30 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 D' B2 U R' B' D' U' F D2 R D2 U B2 
24. 13.29 U F' R2 D B2 L U2 B R' L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 
25. 11.31 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D B D2 B' R B L B' D' F' 
26. 15.32 D R2 D' B U2 F' R B R' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 
27. 15.40 L U2 F2 R' D' B R L' B U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' B2 
28. 12.32 L2 B' U' R L F R2 D' F' U2 R F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 L' D2 
29. 11.76 F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' R' B2 F D U2 R F2 L2 R' 
30. 14.13 F' D B2 R L' D B D2 L' F' R2 F2 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 R 
31. 14.34 L2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 L U2 R' U2 R2 B D' R2 D B F U L' F2 
32. (16.51) D2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R F R' D B' D U' R' F 
33. 14.25 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R' U' R' D U2 F' D2 L2 R U2 
34. 12.07 L2 U F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F D B F2 D F2 U2 L D' R 
35. 11.65 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' F U' L D2 U' L2 D' R U 
36. 14.95 L D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R F' U' B2 L R' F D F D L' 
37. 15.62 F D2 F' L2 F' R2 B L2 B F' D' L D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U' 
38. 11.52 D L2 F' R2 B2 D' F L' U2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 
39. (15.72) U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U L' B F2 L D' L2 F2 U B2 D' 
40. 13.73 D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 D L' B2 U' R F' L B' D' B 
41. 11.23 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' F' D2 U R D' B' R' D2 U 
42. (16.20) U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 L' D' L' U F' D2 R B2 
43. 11.71 B' D2 F U2 R2 F B2 R' D R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 
44. 13.86 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B' F2 R U' B' F R2 D' L B 
45. 12.33 B2 L2 B D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 L' F2 D U R2 U2 B' U F' R 
46. 13.98 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L' U B L F R' D U2 F 
47. 13.15 B2 L2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 R B2 L' B' U L2 F' L' 
48. 12.54 R' D2 R' U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R D' F2 R U' L2 B' U' R' F 
49. 14.20 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' U2 R' F2 D B' R' D' L' D' 
50. 11.87 R2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 F' L D U2 B2 D2 F' D L2 F


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 9, 2014)

1.528 L D' B' D R B' R' L'
Pb! My solution was inverse scramble. It was 1 move layer cancelled into Sledge y Sledge.

Edit: 4.333 Skewb AO100, my AO100 has dropped 3 seconds in just over a month.
Edit1: 4.276 AO100

Edit2: 4.475 AO250, Skewb is way too much fun.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 9, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Probably not as slow as me.
> 
> Sounds tricky to sub-1 the sune case which starts U' R' F R2 F'.



I can sub .5 it xD


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 9, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Awesome! How does it feel to be sub 20?



Honestly, i was shocked... I started solving, and I was doing well, but that's happened before, usually at about 40 solves, I start crapping out, but it just kept going. At about 80 solves, I started declining a bit, but still managed to Sub-20. I have a comp at the end of the month. If I can pull a sub 20 there, I'll be super excited, but I need to practice.



TDM said:


> Thanks. I decided to switch my solving style yesterday to faster turning during 4a and 4b (I can track UL/UR easily during EO) and having a really bad 4c recog, instead of the usual slow turning for the entire LSE. I'm now combining both of those things so I turn fast during 4a, slow during 4b and then not pausing for 4c recognition. My consistency is awful, but my LSE is slowly improving, which is what I want. My F2B is still very slow though; I really need to learn to be efficient.



looks like the new way is working. How often are you memoing the entire first block during inspection? My percent is pretty low, but when I can memo full first block, my solves are considerably faster.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 9, 2014)

7.328 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 L' B D B2 D B' U L' F U
x' z
U' l U L' U' L D' R
y U' L' U' L
y U' L' U L
R U R'
U R U R' U' L' U R U' L U' L' U R' U' L U2
37 STM
Ridiculously lucky and probably should have been faster, but I'm just glad I didn't fail to recognize a sune ZBLL and the solve was still good. I don't always do sune/antisune ZBLLs and sometimes I miss out on a better solution.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 9, 2014)

3x3 last layer Average of 50: 4.18


Spoiler



1. 3.57 B L2 B2 R B U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 L' 
2. 4.23 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' L U2 F' L F L' U2 L' 
3. 4.77 F L F2 L' F' U F2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 
4. 4.51 L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F' D B2 D' F' 
5. 4.28 F U F2 L D' L D L2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 F 
6. 4.11 D' F2 D L2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F L F2 L' F' 
7. 4.26 B2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' B' R' U' B U L 
8. 4.72 F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' U2 L F U F' U' L' 
9. 4.70 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' R F R2 F' R U F2 R2 
10. 3.80 U L2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' F' L U2 L' F R 
11. 3.91 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 B L B' L2 F L' F 
12. 4.13 U2 B F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U' L U' L' B' 
13. 4.59 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F' L B2 U2 B2 L' B' 
14. 3.61 B2 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U F2 D F D' F2 L' F U F2 L' 
15. 3.39 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U R' F D F D' F2 R 
16. 3.74 F2 R' F2 L2 R' B2 L R2 U2 R B2 U' B2 U' B' L' B' L2 R' 
17. 3.52 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 L' F U' B' U B F' L 
18. 4.53 R B2 R' B2 L2 B2 R B2 R' B2 F' L' F L2 B' L B' U' 
19. 4.65 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 F' R' B L2 R2 F' R 
20. 4.27 B F L2 F' D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 B' U' R' U' R U R U' F' 
21. 4.32 L2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F' L F2 L2 R2 U' B U L 
22. 3.66 F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' U2 L F U F' U' L' 
23. 4.33 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L F2 L D2 B2 R' F' R B U B' U R' F' 
24. 4.96 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 D' F R' F' R' D B2 U' 
25. 3.71 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 F2 L' B L2 B' L' 
26. (5.26) U L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U L F L' U2 F2 U F U' F' 
27. 4.97 F2 L' D2 L F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B' R' B R2 F' R F' U' 
28. (1.21) F L F2 L' F U F2 U' F2 U2 
29. 3.60 L' B2 U' B2 U B' L B U2 B2 U2 B U2 B 
30. 3.28 U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 F' R U R' U' F' 
31. 4.33 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F L' B U2 L' B' L2 F 
32. 3.87 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 R D2 F2 L' B' U B L F U F' 
33. 4.54 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F U F R2 U L B' L 
34. (5.11) U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F' R F2 R' B L B' F R2 
35. 4.01 B U L F U' F2 L' B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 B 
36. (2.88) R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F' R F2 R' F U R2 
37. 3.73 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F R' F2 R F' U' F2 U F2 
38. 3.44 B U2 F' L' B L' F U' R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' 
39. 4.44 U' R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' U R B' R' B U' R' 
40. 4.45 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D R2 D' L' 
41. 4.16 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U R' F' L U2 L' F R 
42. 4.59 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R B' R' B R2 F2 R2 
43. 4.23 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 F L2 R' D2 R D2 B R' F' U' 
44. 3.90 L' U R' U2 L U R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 
45. 4.73 R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B' U2 B U2 F2 U L2 U' L' F' L' B' F2 
46. 4.95 R2 F2 L' F2 R F2 L' F2 R U2 R' F' L U2 L2 F R 
47. 4.11 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R B R' U2 B R B R' 
48. (5.62) R' U2 L F R' F L B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 
49. 4.32 U L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F' L2 B L' B' L' F L2 
50. (3.02) U' L' U' B' U R B' R' B2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 L


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2014)

Finally.










DeeDubb said:


> looks like the new way is working. How often are you memoing the entire first block during inspection? My percent is pretty low, but when I can memo full first block, my solves are considerably faster.


I almost never plan the entire first block, but I do sometimes if I can see the first square is 3 or 4 moves or less. I do pause quite a lot between the square and finishing the block, so other than F2B efficiency that's probably what I need to practise the most.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 9, 2014)

Pyraminx PB
Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-9
avg of 5: 3.30

Time List:
1. 3.31 U R' U B L U' R' B U l r u' 
2. 2.96 L R B' L' B' L R' B' l r b' u' 
3. (4.83) U' L U L' R U B' R r b' 
4. (2.56) L R' L' B L' U B R' l b 
5. 3.62 L B' L' U' L U L' B L l' r b u


----------



## imvelox (Dec 9, 2014)

Feliks 6.15 avg12 UWR

what the hell


----------



## GG (Dec 9, 2014)

9.62 on gans357... don't know if this is becoming my main 0-0


----------



## Tanisimo (Dec 9, 2014)

37.79 PB 4x4 single

First 4x4 solve in about 3 days.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 9, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 6.15 avg12 UWR
> 
> what the hell



He didn't post the individual times though. :/


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 9, 2014)

4: (11.06)	D' L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' D2 L' D2 L F2 U2 F LL skip, finally

x2 R' B2 R' F R U' y' R' F R cross
R U' R' U y' R' U' R f2l 1
U y2 R U R2 U' R f2l 2
U R U' R' U' L U' L' f2l 3
y L' U L U2 y' R U R' f2l 4
U LL


----------



## Chree (Dec 9, 2014)

Beat my 5x5 PB single by 0.98... I sometimes dislike beating my PBs by only less than 1sec, but I think I'm OK with this one.

1:31.38.

Dear sub1:30: come at me.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 9, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> 4: (11.06)	D' L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' D2 L' D2 L F2 U2 F LL skip, finally
> 
> x2 R' B2 R' F R U' y' R' F R cross
> R U' R' U y' R' U' R f2l 1
> ...



I managed to get a one look OLL and PLL skip with that scramble.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 9, 2014)

1.681 pyra single! U' B L B' L' U L' B b' 7 move solution so it's WCA legal!
counting 1.963 in the same avg? U B' R' U' R' U B R' b' How I only made it a 3.111 avg I don't know, should've been better than that.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 10, 2014)

Chree said:


> Beat my 5x5 PB single by 0.98... I sometimes dislike beating my PBs by only less than 1sec, but I think I'm OK with this one.
> 
> 1:31.38.
> 
> Dear sub1:30: come at me.



Nice solve! Beating PBs by a tiny amount can be frustrating, but beating them by a ton is way worse. I got a 1:21 5x5 solve when my average was nearly 2:00 and my PB was 1:38, and I haven't beaten it in 5 months since then despite my average going down by ~18 seconds during that time. THAT sucks worse than beating PBs by less than one second.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 10, 2014)

11.99 D2 F2 D' R F2 U D R B' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 

Heise non lucky


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 10, 2014)

6x6 PBs!

Single: 4:29.926

AO5: 4:49.213

ao12: 5:07.506

Edit: also 5x5 single by .04 2:01.76


----------



## Chree (Dec 10, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Nice solve! Beating PBs by a tiny amount can be frustrating, but beating them by a ton is way worse. I got a 1:21 5x5 solve when my average was nearly 2:00 and my PB was 1:38, and I haven't beaten it in 5 months since then despite my average going down by ~18 seconds during that time. THAT sucks worse than beating PBs by less than one second.



Yeeeeah... very true.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2014)

OH Average of 12: 18.83


Spoiler



1. 17.50 U L' F2 U R D2 F2 L' F' D' L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 
2. 21.30 F' U R2 F R B' D' F U F2 R2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F 
3. 17.70 R2 U2 B D2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 U' L R D' B2 L' F D R' D2 
4. 19.18 U2 F L' F' L2 D R2 D2 L' F' D2 B U2 B D2 F B L2 D2 F' 
5. 17.72 F2 L D2 R D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 U R U L2 D' B L' D' B' U 
6. 22.03 L2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 R' B2 D B' D B L' U B' U2 
7. 15.47 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 R D R' D R B R' U 
8. 20.61 D2 B2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 U' B F2 U2 L B' F' D' B' R 
9. 17.34 D' F2 U' L' D' L' F D' L2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 
10. (23.14) U' R2 F2 L' U2 B' L' F' L2 F2 U' D' L2 U2 D F2 D' F2 B2 
11. 19.45 F' U2 L' B2 D' R F' U2 R L2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 
12. (14.66) B2 L F' R' D' L D2 F' R B2 U' B2 U D2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2



EDIT: Average of 50: 20.50


Spoiler



1. 20.58 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F' R U2 B2 R' D' F U F' R 
2. 18.28 B2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 L B' D R' B2 D B2 D' L2 F' 
3. 20.68 U B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U L B U2 R2 F D2 R B D' L 
4. 18.96 F L2 B F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 U F L' D B L2 U2 L D2 F 
5. 17.50 U L' F2 U R D2 F2 L' F' D' L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 
6. 21.30 F' U R2 F R B' D' F U F2 R2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F 
7. 17.70 R2 U2 B D2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 U' L R D' B2 L' F D R' D2 
8. 19.18 U2 F L' F' L2 D R2 D2 L' F' D2 B U2 B D2 F B L2 D2 F' 
9. 17.72 F2 L D2 R D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 U R U L2 D' B L' D' B' U 
10. 22.03 L2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 R' B2 D B' D B L' U B' U2 
11. (15.47) U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 R D R' D R B R' U 
12. 20.61 D2 B2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 U' B F2 U2 L B' F' D' B' R 
13. 17.34 D' F2 U' L' D' L' F D' L2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 
14. 23.14 U' R2 F2 L' U2 B' L' F' L2 F2 U' D' L2 U2 D F2 D' F2 B2 
15. 19.45 F' U2 L' B2 D' R F' U2 R L2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 
16. (14.66) B2 L F' R' D' L D2 F' R B2 U' B2 U D2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 
17. 20.24 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 R D2 R B' U2 L2 U2 L' U F 
18. 22.43 L F2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L F2 R U L2 B' D2 L' B2 U' B2 F' 
19. 22.33 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F U B U' L' R2 U2 F' R' 
20. 21.22 D2 F R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B R' F D2 B' U F L F2 D 
21. 22.60 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B F2 U' F R' U B D' L' U2 R' F2 
22. (24.14) U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' D U2 B2 U B' U R2 D' 
23. 22.97 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F L' F' D B' R U L R2 D 
24. 22.60 D2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' L R2 D' B' L F' D2 U' B' R' 
25. 21.72 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B L2 D B' L R2 B' F2 R F 
26. 23.26 R' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 U' R2 D2 B F2 D L R2 D2 
27. 21.03 F' L U' D R F B U R L2 U2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' 
28. 23.42 U R L' B R' B D R2 D2 F' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U2 
29. 21.95 F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' D' F U F' R' D2 R2 B' L' F 
30. 23.72 D' F D L B L' B2 L' U' F2 B2 L U2 F2 L D2 R' F2 L D2 
31. 21.31 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 U2 B2 F D' U2 B L B' F' U L U' 
32. 17.87 F' R2 D2 B2 L D L2 B' L U2 F' D2 B R2 F' U2 B' U2 B L2 
33. 16.62 L' U2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 B L U2 F' R' B' D' U2 R 
34. 18.38 L2 D2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U F2 L' U' B' D' B' L2 F D B2 
35. 19.16 F2 R D2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' D B2 U2 R F U2 L2 D' F' 
36. 18.23 F R2 U' L' B D' R' D2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U D2 R2 B2 D' 
37. (24.36) U2 R' D' R2 U' R' B L U' R2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 
38. 20.67 R2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' B' L' R' D' R' D2 R' U' L 
39. (16.46) U2 F2 B U2 F' B' U' L F L2 B L2 F R2 L2 D2 B' L2 B 
40. 21.35 D B2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R D F2 U2 F R' F2 D F R 
41. 16.74 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L F D' R' U2 L2 F' L' F2 D B' 
42. 21.86 R U L B U R U2 R B' U F2 U L2 U R2 U L2 D L2 D 
43. 20.85 U L' U B L2 F U' R' F L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' 
44. 21.62 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D R' F L U B' R2 F2 L B' 
45. (24.28) F2 B U' B2 R U2 L B R U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 
46. 20.03 D2 B' D2 F D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 U F' D' U R D2 F 
47. 22.49 L F' D2 F D' R' U' D' F2 R F B2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 
48. 22.04 F R2 D2 B R D2 B2 L D F2 B2 D2 F R2 B' R2 F' D2 F L2 
49. 19.54 D L' U D R D B' L U F U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' 
50. 19.33 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R' B' D' F' L F2 U L B' L2



Yes, I can feel the sub-20 coming...


----------



## SolveThatCube (Dec 10, 2014)

3rd best single ever 1. 7.32 L F' L' F' D F2 U' B U' B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 B R2 F' R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2014)

9.18 3x3 single but the moment the I stopped the timer Chrome crashed :/


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> OH Average of 12: 18.83
> Yes, I can feel the sub-20 coming...


slow down


----------



## Randomno (Dec 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> slow down



Race him to sub 18.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2014)

ao100s are tiring
Average of 100: 13.66


Spoiler



1. 12.40 D' F' B2 U' B' R L B2 U L U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 
2. (10.47) F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R B' F D' B2 F' R' D2 F2 
3. 11.85 L' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 U F2 L F D L' B2 R' F' L 
4. (11.14) D' F2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F' D R2 F2 L' D' R D R B 
5. 12.93 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 F U' R' U2 B' F L' F' U2 R B' 
6. 14.95 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' B' F' U2 L B2 D' R2 U' L' 
7. 14.80 B L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 D' L U' L2 F' D2 U' F' D' F 
8. 12.39 L D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L D' F D2 L' F2 R U' B' F' D' 
9. 13.35 F B' R L' F B2 L2 B2 R F2 B2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
10. 13.71 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L' B R' D F D' L' R2 B U' 
11. 13.26 L F2 B U2 L F2 U D2 F' B2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 
12. 12.22 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 D' F L2 D' R' B D L R2 B2 U' 
13. 14.77 U' B' U2 R F2 L D' R U D B' R2 B L2 U2 L2 F U2 F D2 F' 
14. 13.56 U F' R' F2 B2 U' B' L' F' D' L2 D2 F R2 F2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 
15. 12.34 D' F L' U' R D2 R' D B L' B2 R' U2 R2 B2 L' U2 D2 R2 D2 
16. 16.10 L' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R F2 L' U2 L2 D' L' U' L' F U2 B D2 R' U2 
17. 12.98 L2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F U' F2 D R F' U' L R2 U2 
18. 13.32 U2 R2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 L' F U L' U B2 R U B' R2 
19. 13.33 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F' L D B2 D2 U2 L' B2 
20. 13.98 U2 L U2 F' L2 F D F' R B2 D' B2 L2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 
21. 15.26 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R F' R B F' L2 B' L R2 U 
22. 13.09 B2 D' F2 D U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R' D F' D' U2 F R2 U B U2 
23. 12.60 R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U L D2 B U R2 D' U L2 U 
24. 13.60 D R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 R B' L R D2 R B2 U' R B U2 
25. 16.41 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' B D' R2 F L B2 R' U' B' 
26. 12.28 F' D R2 D2 B' R F2 R' U' L2 B U2 F U2 R2 F B2 L2 B2 L2 
27. (16.59) D2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 R B' F2 D L2 R F R2 
28. 13.75 R' F D L2 U D' L' F R' U' R' D2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 L U2 B2 U2 
29. 15.57 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 B L2 D' F2 R F2 
30. 11.34 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F' D U2 B' R' D' B' R B2 D' 
31. 12.10 D2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B' R B U' F U' B' F2 U L2 D2 
32. 12.58 D L2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D L2 F D U2 F2 L2 R' F' 
33. 14.75 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D U2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 U B2 L' U' B' R' F' 
34. 15.46 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 B' D' L' B2 U R2 B' L' R2 B U' 
35. (11.30) F2 L2 U R2 L B D' L2 U' R' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 
36. 14.62 L2 D U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 F' L D' U L R' F' L D' F 
37. 14.11 R2 B U2 B D2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 U R U L B D U' R U 
38. 15.66 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 R F R2 F' D' U F2 R' B2 F' D 
39. 11.71 R2 B U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L' B U F D' R D' L2 U B 
40. 13.04 L' U F D2 R' F2 B' D2 R' D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B' D2 
41. 14.28 F2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' F R B2 F2 U L2 U B2 D R D 
42. 13.24 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U F D L2 D2 B' U' L D2 B 
43. (16.61) B2 D' F' U' B2 R' B D F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 
44. 13.84 B2 L B2 R F2 R' D2 R D2 F2 R U F2 U' R D' F' D2 B D2 
45. 12.12 D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F' D2 U' L B2 L' B' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 
46. 12.61 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F U' B2 U2 L' R2 U2 F D2 
47. 15.77 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B L2 R' B2 F' L D' B' F' R2 
48. 14.34 D2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R' U' F U' B2 R U2 F2 U 
49. 12.99 L' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 L U2 R F L' U' F R' D2 F L2 F 
50. 12.94 F L2 F U2 R2 F R2 B' R2 B' D2 U F' R U L' D2 B2 L2 D' 
51. 14.48 R2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B' F' R2 F' D L' R F2 U' B F2 R2 F' 
52. 14.58 B D' R2 L' B D' F2 R2 U R F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 
53. 15.07 D' L D2 L F D F2 B2 L' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U D 
54. 13.24 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 R F D2 L R2 B2 F' R2 U' B2 
55. 12.10 B D2 B F' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B L' D2 U' R' F2 D' R' B' D' 
56. 14.39 D2 F' R2 L B2 U' R L F' U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' D' R2 D 
57. 13.66 D2 B L2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F U2 L D B' U' L2 R' F L2 F U' 
58. 13.92 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 D2 L2 R D' L' F2 U' L2 F L' R2 B2 
59. 14.56 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B U2 B F' R2 B2 R D' U' F D2 B' L' D L2 D2 
60. 13.58 B2 R' B L2 F' R2 L' U D L2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 R2 
61. 13.93 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' R' B' D' R' U2 L' D2 L' D' F' 
62. 13.07 F' U2 F' B' U L' F' B R' U2 F2 D2 R F2 L' D2 L2 
63. 11.94 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 L2 U' L B' F L2 U2 F2 R' U' R' 
64. (11.14) L U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 U B D2 B' R' F2 U' F D L' 
65. 13.50 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 L' F L' R D U' R2 B2 L' R2 
66. 12.86 D B2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U L F2 U B L U B' D' L' U' 
67. 14.02 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F' U L' D2 U' B L' B D2 F2 
68. 13.31 R F U' D F' U2 L2 U' F' R B2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U R2 
69. 12.85 U F2 R2 D2 U R2 U B2 U2 F2 U B' D' F L2 R' F D2 F2 U R2 
70. 15.58 R' L' U2 B L2 D B2 U' L' B R B2 U D2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 
71. 13.53 D2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 L B2 R2 F2 L' F' D L2 U2 L' F2 R D' 
72. 14.55 U L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' F' U' B' R' D B' L B U R2 
73. 13.91 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 R F' R2 F' D R' U2 F R D' U2 
74. 12.41 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L D' B R B R U' B' D2 
75. 12.45 F' R2 D L F L D2 F' U' B2 U2 L D2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' 
76. 11.45 D2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' L2 B2 F2 D' L B D2 
77. 14.34 F' U2 R F2 B' U R2 L' F U' F2 R2 L B2 U2 R D2 R2 L U2 D2 
78. 13.31 L F' B U B' L U B' U L2 B D2 F' R2 U2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 
79. 14.32 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R' U L2 U L B U2 R' F U2 
80. (16.51) F U' B D2 L' U F L2 F L U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 
81. 16.07 B2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 U L B2 F U2 B R D L2 
82. (10.82) L' D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F U R F R D R' D B2 F 
83. 13.07 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D F' L' D U B' L F2 R 
84. 16.36 F D L2 U R D' L' B L D R L D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 L D2 
85. 15.55 D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F L2 R2 F' R' B' L R' B R U' L2 U' 
86. 15.54 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L B2 F' D F' L' B L2 F2 L 
87. 14.76 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' R B L' B D' B' L' D' F' R2 
88. 12.77 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F D2 L' D B' F2 U2 R B D2 R' B' 
89. (19.80) B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 B2 L' R B' L B F' D' B F2 R' 
90. 13.87 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L' D B' F2 U B U2 B R 
91. 11.40 F D R2 B2 R F' L' U' L2 D B' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 
92. 13.98 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R' D' L R' U2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 
93. 13.58 U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F' D F U' L B' L B2 F2 R' 
94. (16.43) R' D2 L F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' U' B' R2 F L' R2 B' D' F2 
95. 13.78 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B F' U' L' U2 B' F2 U2 B' L' D' 
96. 13.61 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 F' L' B R' U' L' U2 F D2 R 
97. 12.44 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F R2 B' D2 F L' U F R' F2 L2 D' L2 F' 
98. 13.00 D F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' F R B L2 U R' D2 L B2 D' 
99. 11.81 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' D' R D' L' B D2 
100. 14.34 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D B F2 L U' L R' D L2 B' U'


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 10, 2014)

First sub 10: 8.50 

Part of an 11.62 PB avg of 5 and 12.36 PB avg of 12


----------



## Username (Dec 10, 2014)

avg of 5: 2.99

Time List:
1. 2.86 U R B R' L' B L' U l b 
2. 3.29 L U' B' L' B' R' B' L' l' r b 
3. (2.29) U' R' B' L' B R B' R l u' 
4. (4.12) U' L B R L U' R' B R l' b 
5. 2.81 R L R' B R' L R' L l' r b' u

finally sub3


----------



## AirbusCube (Dec 10, 2014)

I just got a pb average on 4x4! 1:40.something. Very happy! I improve a lot. Around 5 seconds/week.


----------



## Tanisimo (Dec 10, 2014)

12.07 avg12



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 11.91 F' U2 L' U' F R D R2 D' B D2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 
2. 11.24 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R' D2 B D U2 L' D2 L B' R 
3. 11.07 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 B' D2 B D F2 D U B U' R' B' U L 
4. (15.84) R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U F2 D B R' F2 L' F U B R' D' U R' 
5. (10.46) D2 R B L' B2 U B2 R2 L2 B' U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 
6. 11.62 U B R' L U2 F U R2 L U R2 B U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 F 
7. 12.35 D' R U D F U2 F2 R D B U D2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' 
8. 12.36 U' D' B R' F R2 L' B2 U2 B' R F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' 
9. 12.14 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L' B R2 F' U F' D2 U B2 R 
10. 11.70 U' R D F R D F D2 F D2 R F2 U2 D2 L D2 R2 L' F2 L 
11. 14.69 D2 R' F' D R L' B R2 B2 L B' L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 
12. 11.64 R' D B U' F2 D F2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2



Counting 14


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2014)

No warmup. This one was due to a ridiculous scramble; my last sub-10 with Roux was >5 TPS.

1. 9.94 R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R' U' R2 L2 U2 R B U' B R'
y2 // Inspection
U D L2 D' // F2B-1 (4/4)
r B' // F2B-2 (2/6)
U' r' U M U' R U R // F2B-3 (8/14)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' // F2B-4 (8/22) (CMLL skip)
U M U' M // EO (4/26)
U' M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/30)
U' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EP (7/37)

3.72 TPS.


----------



## GG (Dec 10, 2014)

yet another sub10 single (epll skip) 
9.79


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 11, 2014)

OH average of 5: 17.67
1. 17.95 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D U L2 F' R' B' D' F2 R D U B' 
2. (16.16) B' U' F2 R2 B2 U F' D' B' L F2 U' B2 U2 D R2 F2 D F2 D B2 
3. 16.40 D R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U R' B' D' F2 L' D2 U' B' F D 
4. (21.55) F2 R U R2 L2 D R F' D B' R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 
5. 18.66 U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R' U B2 R' D' F' D L2 F' U

The first-third solves were all PLL skips lol. And it's not even a PB.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 11, 2014)

16.37 PB ao50
16.70 PB ao100


----------



## Cale S (Dec 11, 2014)

Spoiler: square-1 26.94 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-10
avg of 12: 26.94

Time List:
1. 26.58 (1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 23.30 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0) 
3. 28.09 (-2, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4) 
4. 26.50 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4) 
5. 27.02 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
6. 22.03 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(0, -5) 
7. 22.69 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2) 
8. 32.48 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -4) 
9. (33.39) (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
10. 30.55 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
11. (19.13) (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
12. 30.19 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/





Spoiler: 25.40 avg5



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-10
avg of 5: 25.40

Time List:
1. (28.09) (-2, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4) 
2. 26.50 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4) 
3. 27.02 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
4. (22.03) (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(0, -5) 
5. 22.69 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2014)

9:17.85 7x7x7 OH


----------



## Julian (Dec 11, 2014)

Average of 5: 8.55 
1. 8.83 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' B' R2 F D' B L' B D2 
2. 8.64 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 L D' F' R' F L' R F D2 
3. 8.19 D' R2 F2 B2 U' B' R2 U' R' F2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 
4. (7.84) U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F' L2 R2 B' D' U' R' F' L' D F' R F'
5. 9.48 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 D' U F' U L' F D L' B L B2 R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 11, 2014)

1.161 R L' R' D R' D R
Skewb.


----------



## Tanisimo (Dec 11, 2014)

7.95 PB single 

B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R U' B' U2 F2 L U' L2 F'

EDIT: 10.94 avg5
avg of 5: 10.94

Time List:
1. 9.10 U' L U2 F R F' D B' U' R' F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 R' 
2. (9.02) F' D' L2 F R' D R L2 B' L' B L2 B' U2 F B2 D2 F2 
3. (17.18) F L2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B F2 L R U B F' R' 
4. 12.17 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D L F D2 F L F' R' F' 
5. 11.54 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D L2 B' R' B2 U' B2 U2 L' D' L D2


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 11, 2014)

YAY!! My first BLD success! I blindsolved my 2x2, and the total time was 02:50 seconds.

(Well actually I wrote stuff down before memorising, so it doesn't really count. Next time I'll do it without the aid of a pencil...)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Got 4th place at an unofficial comp.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Got 4th place at an unofficial comp.



Wow nice


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice


Although, there weren't many really fast people there.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 11, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 9:17.85 7x7x7 OH



I don't see why you'd torture yourself like that.


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2014)

5.849, 83 moves, *14.190 TPS*
11 13 1 3\8 4 0 10\7 6 9 2\12 15 14 5
RUL2DR2DL2UR2ULDRURD2LULUR2DLULDRULURDRUL3DRURDLDRURDL2ULDRULUR2DLDRUL2UR2DLULDRUL
E: not sure if this is good or not
Best average of 5: 20.78
8-12 - 20.82 20.70 20.83 (30.86) (15.27)
single was good though
E2: Sub-20 Ao5!
Best average of 5: 19.85
10-14 - 20.83 (30.86) (15.27) 19.50 19.21
also 17.99 Mo3.




CDcuber said:


> Average of 12: 6.077
> best ao5:4.941


Why don't you use random state scrambles?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 11, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 9:17.85 7x7x7 OH



Almost as fast as my 2H 4x4. D:


----------



## qaz (Dec 11, 2014)

7.36 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F R2 F2 L D B R' F2 D' B F' L' 

L2 R' F B' D
U' R' U' R
L' U L
y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U'


----------



## Note (Dec 11, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Wow, good job with the 17! Isn't that your PB at home too? Your sig says that your PB is 18.43
> 
> My accomplishment: 4:39.86 6x6 single.



(Sorry.. Late..) Nice job with the 6x6.. (Making the centers on that must be hard..) The 18.43 is my PB at home. I put 17.93 as my competition PB..So technically, my at home PB is still 18.43.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 11, 2014)

avg of 12: 8.60

Time List:
1. (9.78) R F D B U' R B2 D2 R2 U' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' L2 
2. 8.94 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D F' L R B D R' D2 B F2 R 
3. 8.19 U2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R D2 L' R' U' L F U' B' D2 B' F' D2 
4. 8.10 F2 R' D F' B D2 L' F D2 L' U2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B L2 B 
5. 8.03 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 U' L D' B' F' D2 U' L' B' U2 L2 
6. 8.35 D2 U2 B U2 B' F2 L2 B U2 F2 L D' R F2 R D L2 U' F2 
7. 8.49 U' F L2 B U' L F2 U' D L B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 
8. 9.00 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 L D2 L U2 L' U L B' U2 R U2 F2 U' L' F 
9. 9.39 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 L' B2 L' U' L' F U' B' L 
10. 9.38 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 U2 L' R U2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 U B2 L' R' F' R2 D 
11. (7.59) R2 L' U' L U2 B2 R D' R2 U R2 L2 F B' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' 
12. 8.16 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 F D' F2 U' L2 B' L B' L'

I was trying to do a real man avg 12 so these solves had like 3-4 second inspections. Yes, PB. I'm so confused right now...


----------



## GG (Dec 11, 2014)

*PB Average of 5: 11.87*
1. (9.60) U2 F2 R' F' R B' U2 D R U B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2
2. (19.30) U2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B D' F L2 U R' B' F2 D
3. 10.71 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L B2 R B L' D' F2 D F2 U'
4. 12.06 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B U2 R' B' U R2 F2 L' B'
5. 12.83 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B' D' R' U2 R' D' L U F 

I have all the solves except for the 9.60 on cam ;-;


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2014)

87. 9.76 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D' L F2 U R F2 R B D2 L D

Tried to get some normal Roux solves on cam, got a bunch of fails and then this.


----------



## SpiderFingers (Dec 11, 2014)

23:17:24.39 Gigaminx with one foot while blindfolded. New PB!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 11, 2014)

SpiderFingers said:


> 23:17:24.39 Gigaminx with one foot while blindfolded. New PB!



I got 23:17:24.40


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 11, 2014)

3x3 Onehanded avg12: 14.58

from 15.00


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I don't see why you'd torture yourself like that.


7x7x7 OH is kinda fun, especially with a decently turning cube (which my Moyu is). I've always liked the idea of bigcube OH and I think I was the first to actually do a 7x7x7 OH, so I might as well keep doing it from time to time 



Randomno said:


> Almost as fast as my 2H 4x4. D:


lol seriously?


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 12, 2014)

still Onehanded:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-12
avg of 12: 14.43
avg of 5 (6-10): 13.36


Spoiler: Time List:



1. 13.13 D2 B2 D' F2 L F' R2 U' D R L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 
2. (17.71) L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B D2 F U' F D' F' R U R2 
3. 13.63 R D2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L' F' L2 B R U' L' D' B 
4. 15.29 L2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 F L2 U2 F' D R2 F2 D2 F' L R D F2 U 
5. 13.74 D2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 L U2 B2 R2 D L2 U R' U R' F' L2 B' U2 
6. 12.50 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B F L' D R' U2 R' D L2 F' 
7. 14.11 R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' D U' B' F2 D' U L' R D 
8. (12.31) R U2 D F B' D2 F' R D' B R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' 
9. 15.44 F2 D B U' B D L' U' L D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 B 
10. 13.46 D' L2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 F U' F2 D R F D' F' U L U' 
11. 15.48 L' B2 R F2 L' U2 R' U2 L' D2 U L2 B D F D2 L2 U' F' 
12. 17.55 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B F D L2 R2 D' R B2 U2 R' B F


----------



## Cale S (Dec 12, 2014)

yay skewb pb's


Spoiler: 4.96 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-11
avg of 50: 4.96

Time List:
1. (3.60) L U' B' U R B' R' U' 
2. 6.00 B L B' R U' B L R' U' 
3. 3.64 U B U L R' L' R' U' 
4. 3.79 U' L B R U B' R L 
5. 3.90 L' U' R U' R U' R' U' L' 
6. 4.24 B' L U' B R U L B' 
7. 5.08 U B' L U B' U' B L U' 
8. 6.85 U B L U B U B R' L' 
9. 4.83 U R' U B R B' U L' 
10. 3.75 R' B R B L B L' U 
11. (8.85) B L' R' L R U' B' R 
12. (15.42) B U' L B' R' L' R L' 
13. 4.85 U L' B' R L' U L B 
14. 7.14 B L U L R U' R' U R 
15. 4.51 R' L R' B' U' L R' B L 
16. 4.09 L' B' U' R B' R' L' U' 
17. 3.67 L' U' B R' L' R' B' U L' 
18. 6.13 R U R B U' L' B L' U' 
19. 6.97 U' R' L' U B' R B L' 
20. 5.78 L' R L' B U B' U' B' U' 
21. 4.97 L B' U R' L U' L R U' 
22. 4.32 B' R' B' L B' L' R L' 
23. 4.32 B U B' R U L R B' U' 
24. 4.20 B' R' B L' B' U' R' B 
25. 4.33 B' U' L' R' L B L R' 
26. (9.11) B R B U' B' U' R B' L 
27. 4.35 B U B' R' U B' R U' 
28. 3.79 R U R' U' L U' B U 
29. 5.71 R B R L B' U' R' U' 
30. 7.12 B' U R' L B U B L B 
31. 5.62 U L' R U B R' L' B' R 
32. 3.71 R' B R U' R B' L' U' 
33. 5.30 R' B U' R' B' L' B L' U' 
34. 4.86 B' R' L' U' R' B' U' R' L' 
35. 5.00 R B L' R B' U' L B R' 
36. 4.96 R B L B R U' R' U L' U' 
37. 3.76 L' B' U B' U B' R U L' 
38. 6.86 L' R' L B' L B L' U B' 
39. 4.39 R' B L B R' L' R U 
40. 6.30 L' B R B R' B L' U' 
41. 4.73 L' U' L B R U R B' L' 
42. (3.05) L' U B' L B' U' R' L' R' 
43. 5.55 R U L U' B' L B' R' 
44. 5.25 R L' R' B U' R L' R' 
45. 4.54 U' B L B L' U L' B' R' 
46. 3.80 L U L' U' B' R' U' L' 
47. 3.86 R' U' B' R' L B' L U R 
48. (3.02) R' L B' U' B' R' B L' 
49. 4.19 B L' R L R L' U R' 
50. 7.19 L B' L U' L' R U B' L





Spoiler: 5.15 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-11
avg of 100: 5.15

Time List:
1. 5.44 L B' R' L R L' B' U 
2. 4.90 R' B' R B L' B' L' R' 
3. (3.35) B' U' R B R' B' U' L U' 
4. 4.75 R' U B R B L U' B' R' 
5. (10.55) L' B U' R B L' R U 
6. 5.12 U B' L' R' U' B' U' R' 
7. 5.62 R' L' B' R' U R' B' U R 
8. 5.61 U' R B' U' R U B L' 
9. 4.26 B' R U B' L U R B' 
10. 5.08 U' B' L' B' L R B U 
11. 4.45 B L B U R L' B' R 
12. 5.82 U' B' R B' U' B' U' L B' 
13. 5.84 B' U' L U' R' B' L' U' R' 
14. 3.46 R' B U L' U' L R' U 
15. 5.43 U L' B L B' U B' R' 
16. 5.85 B R L' B' R B' R' U' L' 
17. 4.95 L' R' L' R L B' U' R 
18. 6.33 B R B R B' U B R' U' 
19. 4.76 R L' B' R' L' R B' U' 
20. 5.19 U' L' R' B R' U' B' L R' 
21. 5.71 U' B' U' R L' B R L 
22. 5.39 L' U B' R L R' B R' L' 
23. 3.78 R' L' B L B U' B U 
24. 4.64 U' R U' R B L R' L R' 
25. 5.64 U R' L B L R B' R 
26. 4.88 R' B R U' B' U' B' R U' 
27. 4.86 B U' L' B U R L' B 
28. (3.12) U' B U L' B' R' L' B' U' 
29. 7.04 B R' B' L' R L R' U 
30. 4.78 R' L U' R L B L B' L 
31. 4.63 L' B' R L B L B' L U 
32. 5.84 R U' L U R' U' L B' 
33. 5.73 U' L U' R' L' R B U' 
34. 7.80 L U' B U' B' R B' U 
35. 7.80 L' R L U R L' B U' R 
36. 5.21 L' R L' R B L' U' B U 
37. 3.52 R' B U L B U B R' 
38. (8.54) U' R U' L' U L R L 
39. (3.08) L' B R B' L B R' B' 
40. 7.20 U' L' R U L R' U L' 
41. 5.18 L' R L B U' R B R' 
42. 5.73 L R U' B' U R B U 
43. 5.11 U' B' L' U B U B' L U' 
44. 4.84 B L R' B' R' L B U' B U' 
45. 3.80 B' L' B' U' R U L B' 
46. 4.63 R' U B U' B' U L R' B 
47. 7.39 B L' B' L' R L' B' L' U' 
48. 3.60 L U' B' U R B' R' U' 
49. 6.00 B L B' R U' B L R' U' 
50. 3.64 U B U L R' L' R' U' 
51. 3.79 U' L B R U B' R L 
52. 3.90 L' U' R U' R U' R' U' L' 
53. 4.24 B' L U' B R U L B' 
54. 5.08 U B' L U B' U' B L U' 
55. 6.85 U B L U B U B R' L' 
56. 4.83 U R' U B R B' U L' 
57. 3.75 R' B R B L B L' U 
58. (8.85) B L' R' L R U' B' R 
59. (15.42) B U' L B' R' L' R L' 
60. 4.85 U L' B' R L' U L B 
61. 7.14 B L U L R U' R' U R 
62. 4.51 R' L R' B' U' L R' B L 
63. 4.09 L' B' U' R B' R' L' U' 
64. 3.67 L' U' B R' L' R' B' U L' 
65. 6.13 R U R B U' L' B L' U' 
66. 6.97 U' R' L' U B' R B L' 
67. 5.78 L' R L' B U B' U' B' U' 
68. 4.97 L B' U R' L U' L R U' 
69. 4.32 B' R' B' L B' L' R L' 
70. 4.32 B U B' R U L R B' U' 
71. 4.20 B' R' B L' B' U' R' B 
72. 4.33 B' U' L' R' L B L R' 
73. (9.11) B R B U' B' U' R B' L 
74. 4.35 B U B' R' U B' R U' 
75. 3.79 R U R' U' L U' B U 
76. 5.71 R B R L B' U' R' U' 
77. 7.12 B' U R' L B U B L B 
78. 5.62 U L' R U B R' L' B' R 
79. 3.71 R' B R U' R B' L' U' 
80. 5.30 R' B U' R' B' L' B L' U' 
81. 4.86 B' R' L' U' R' B' U' R' L' 
82. 5.00 R B L' R B' U' L B R' 
83. 4.96 R B L B R U' R' U L' U' 
84. 3.76 L' B' U B' U B' R U L' 
85. 6.86 L' R' L B' L B L' U B' 
86. 4.39 R' B L B R' L' R U 
87. 6.30 L' B R B R' B L' U' 
88. 4.73 L' U' L B R U R B' L' 
89. (3.05) L' U B' L B' U' R' L' R' 
90. 5.55 R U L U' B' L B' R' 
91. 5.25 R L' R' B U' R L' R' 
92. 4.54 U' B L B L' U L' B' R' 
93. 3.80 L U L' U' B' R' U' L' 
94. 3.86 R' U' B' R' L B' L U R 
95. (3.02) R' L B' U' B' R' B L' 
96. 4.19 B L' R L R L' U R' 
97. 7.19 L B' L U' L' R U B' L 
98. 5.63 L U R U B U' B L 
99. 7.05 R' U' R' U' L R' B U' 
100. 4.71 L' U' B' U' L B' R' U R'


getting closer...


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

SpiderFingers said:


> 23:17:24.39 Gigaminx with one foot while blindfolded. New PB!



Wat



qqwref said:


> 7x7x7 OH is kinda fun, especially with a decently turning cube (which my Moyu is). I've always liked the idea of bigcube OH and I think I was the first to actually do a 7x7x7 OH, so I might as well keep doing it from time to time


How do you even keep the layers aligned?


----------



## Julian (Dec 12, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.06 
1. (11.21) U2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L2 R U2 L F' L' U' L' U' L U' L 
2. 8.88 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D' R2 F U' L2 F' R2 U2 R B' D2 U' 
3. 8.90 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B D B R F U L U' R2 B D2 
4. 9.20 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R F L' D F D' R B' F R' 
5. (7.28) L U B D' F2 U' B D L' F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 
6. 8.98 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 R' F2 U B2 R B2 F D L F 
7. 8.80 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 B' D L2 B' R' 
8. 9.74 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U R B2 R B L' U' L U F U' 
9. 7.98 B2 D L2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 D2 B2 L' R U R F' U B2 U' L2 U 
10. 9.78 U' L2 D L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B F D' R' F L D' U' L D B2 
11. 8.61 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' B U R' B' D L B2 R' B' 
12. 9.74 F2 R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R F L B' D' R'

Wow.
8.59 ao5 in the middle, would have tied PB before today.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 12, 2014)

7.561 B2 D' R2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D R U2 F D R' D2 B2 U B' F' U2

x2 y 
L' F2 D 
L U' L' U L U L'
U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
y' U' R U R' U R U' R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

54 Moves / 7.561 = 7.142 TPS.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 12, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 7x7x7 OH is kinda fun, especially with a decently turning cube (which my Moyu is). I've always liked the idea of bigcube OH and I think I was the first to actually do a 7x7x7 OH, so I might as well keep doing it from time to time
> 
> 
> lol seriously?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBod0kAz5I


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBod0kAz5I







He even commented.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> [url]http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj537/guysensei1/0b65750e-060b-4239-9542-a55a8887dbf5_zpsb35a11a7.png[/URL]
> 
> He even commented.



oh, okay I didn't see this.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 12, 2014)

Julian said:


> Average of 12: 9.06
> 1. (11.21) U2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L2 R U2 L F' L' U' L' U' L U' L
> 2. 8.88 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D' R2 F U' L2 F' R2 U2 R B' D2 U'
> 3. 8.90 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B D B R F U L U' R2 B D2
> ...



Nice! You couldn't roll?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 12, 2014)

clock, keyboard
(4.95), (9.43), 7.14, 5.78, 5.44 = 6.12

should have been sub-6, i messed up pretty bad on the 9 

also switched back to redux on 5x5x5 and broke all my PB's
1:34.81 single, 1:47 ao5, 1:57 ao12, 2:04 ao50


----------



## Julian (Dec 12, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Nice! You couldn't roll?


Thanks. The next solve was a low 10, but I hide the stats, so I didn't realize I got this average until the end of the session.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 12, 2014)

qqwref said:


> lol seriously?



My only timed 4x4 solve is over 7 mins...

And I haven't learnt parity algs.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 12, 2014)

200 solves today. Is that an accomplishment? 
First Ao100 was so so
Second one brought me new PB Ao50 and Ao100. First time sub-23.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-12
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 15.32
worst: 30.98

mean of 3
current: 25.01 (σ = 2.12)
best: 20.31 (σ = 3.31)

avg of 5
current: 24.23 (σ = 0.42)
best: 20.58 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 23.82 (σ = 1.51)
best: 21.48 (σ = 2.06)

avg of 50
current: 23.30 (σ = 2.16)
* best: 22.65* (σ = 1.78)

avg of 100
current: 22.96 (σ = 1.95)
* best: 22.96* (σ = 1.95)

Average: 22.96 (σ = 1.95)
Mean: 23.05


----------



## mafergut (Dec 12, 2014)

*PBs (Single/5/12/50/100)*

[td]*2x2x2* Ortega[/td]
[td]*1.41*[/td] / [td]*4.20*[/td] / [td]*4.82*[/td] / [td]*5.26*[/td] / [td]*5.43*[/td]

[td]*3x3x3 / CFOP*[/td]
[td]*11.50* (NL: *12.89*)[/td] / [td]*15.54*[/td] / [td]*16.66*[/td] / [td]*17.81*[/td] / [td]*18.04*[/td]

[td]*3x3x3 / Roux* (abandoned for now)[/td]
[td]*39.86*[/td] / [td]*47.43*[/td] / [td]*50.83*[/td] / [td] - [/td] / [td] - [/td]

[td]*3x3x3 OH / CFOP*[/td]
[td]*22.49*[/td] / [td]32.92[/td] / [td]*35.01*[/td] / [td]*37.62*[/td] / [td]*38.02*[/td]

[td]*4x4x4* (Yau)[/td]
[td]*55.33*[/td] / [td]*1:08.19*[/td] / [td]*1:10.66*[/td] / [td]*1:13.19*[/td] / [td]*1:14.61*[/td]

[td]*5x5x5* (Redux)[/td]
[td]*2:14.58*[/td] / [td]*2:31.07*[/td] / [td]*2:34.96*[/td] / [td]*2:38.83*[/td] / [td]*2:41.32*[/td]

[td]*Mega* (Westlund)[/td]
[td]*2:43.61*[/td] / [td]*3:13.43*[/td] / [td]*3:39.19*[/td] / [td]*3:44.13*[/td] / [td]*3:52.12*[/td]

[td]*Skewb* (Sarah's beginners)[/td]
[td]*5.27*[/td] / [td]*9.23*[/td] / [td]*11.84*[/td] / [td]*14.24*[/td] / [td]*15.04*[/td]

[td]*Pyraminx*(Keyhole)[/td]
[td]*4.92*[/td] / [td]*9.57*[/td] / [td]*12.19*[/td] / [td]*14.22*[/td] / [td]*14.85*[/td]

Other links:
- 3x3 Epic fail: *What could have been a PB (11.33) went down the drain with a 22.16*
- *My LL algs for Mega*


----------



## TDM (Dec 12, 2014)

mafergut said:


> My signature is becoming too long (more than 1000 characters) so I have decided to put a permanent post here with my PBs and edit it instead of putting individual links to several posts in my sig. How do other people do this? With a Google Drive document or something like that?


I have a PB post, and I have a link to that in my sig. I then have links to each PB in the PB post; that way I can keep a massive table of times and links without needing to have much about PBs in my sig.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 12, 2014)

I managed to get a 25.xy with two T perms and a U perm. -_-


----------



## Chree (Dec 12, 2014)

Managed to beat my 10x10 single by almost 2 minutes during a holiday party at work:

24:38.71


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 12, 2014)

New pb ao5 and ao12 for 4x4.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-12
avg of 12: 1:13.824 (1:10.02 ao5)

Time List:
1. 1:07.446 U F Uw' Rw2 L U2 F' L2 Fw2 R F' B' L' R' B Fw' Uw' R2 Rw2 Uw Rw' R D' Uw R Rw2 F2 B L U' L2 R D' U F2 Uw L2 U2 L D' 
2. (1:02.143) B D2 Fw' Rw2 D' U' B2 U' F2 Uw F' Uw' Fw Rw' L' B' Fw' D Rw2 Uw2 U F' L2 U' F Rw' U Fw2 D' F' U2 Rw2 U' R' L D2 Fw' F' L' U2 
3. 1:07.690 F U2 L F L2 R Uw' Rw' U2 F Rw' D Rw' B' Uw' L Rw' R' B2 R2 Fw' Rw' D2 F' U' B' D B U2 B D2 B' D' Fw2 L2 F' Uw2 D2 F Uw2 
4. 1:16.579 U' Fw2 B' D Fw2 F2 B2 D2 R' Rw L2 U' Uw' B' L B Uw2 R L2 Uw L' D Fw2 R Rw D' Fw' F2 U' Uw2 L Fw Uw' D' R F2 R Rw' U' D2 
5. 1:14.910 R2 Rw' L Fw' D2 L2 Fw U2 D2 R2 L B Fw' L2 F D B2 Rw2 F' L' D2 B R' F' Uw B2 L2 Rw' R' D R' B2 R2 Rw2 Fw D L Rw2 R' F' 
6. (1:30.979) Rw' F R2 B2 F' Rw2 U Uw F2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw D Rw' U' F' U2 L F L2 B Uw B' Uw' B' Uw2 F L D' L2 R' Uw2 R Fw' F2 U2 B' Fw2 L' 
7. 1:27.109 U2 R2 D2 R B2 Uw L2 F' L2 R Fw2 Rw F2 R2 B2 Uw' Fw D' Rw2 R F2 Fw' D' L Rw' Uw U2 D2 B2 Rw' R' D F R2 Uw F' D2 B2 R Rw' 
8. 1:14.483 U' B D' B' U' D Uw' F U' D' R2 B2 R2 Rw' U F2 D' L Rw F Rw2 Uw2 U' B Fw' Rw F' D U2 F2 Fw' B' U' D' Rw2 F' U2 B2 U Uw 
9. 1:10.441 D' B Uw2 L Rw B2 Rw' U' B Uw' Fw R' Rw U' D Fw' D' Fw' F' Uw R' D2 Uw' B Uw2 U' D2 Fw D2 Uw' U F L' Fw2 F2 Rw L2 Fw' L D' 
10. 1:03.787 L2 Fw Rw2 B L2 B L D2 B L' U2 Fw' D Rw2 U Uw2 R2 U' Rw Uw' F2 R' Fw2 L Rw Fw' R' D B' R2 Fw' F' R F' U2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 F U2 
11. 1:22.752 F' R' U2 B2 L' F2 R2 Rw' F' U D Uw2 B' D' Fw' Uw' Fw U2 F' B2 Uw2 F' B2 R B D2 Fw2 D R' Fw' F B Uw' B Rw U L2 R B' Fw2 
12. 1:13.042 Fw D2 Uw' Rw2 B' D R2 L B R Rw2 D' Uw2 L' Fw F2 B2 D L' Uw2 Rw' R F2 L' D' F' Rw Fw F Uw2 U R' Uw R Rw Fw2 F Uw2 D' Rw2


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, new PB!
Average of 5: 15.98
Best: 15.23
Worst: 17.41
912 Dec 13, 2014 10:55:46 AM 00:16.52 R2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D L2 D B2 D2 F U L B U' L2 B' R D' F2
911 Dec 13, 2014 10:54:32 AM 00:16.12 U F2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R F2 U2 B R B2 D2 U B' R U'
910 Dec 13, 2014 10:53:40 AM 00:17.41 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 L' F L D' L D2 L2 B' F2 D F' U'
909 Dec 13, 2014 10:50:21 AM 00:15.31 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 B L U L' U' R' L' D F R2 L
908 Dec 13, 2014 10:49:34 AM 00:15.23 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 L' B2 U' L' F' L2 B2 R B' U B2


----------



## Cale S (Dec 13, 2014)

16.30 square-1 single

scramble: (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2) 

cubeshape: (6, -4) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -3) / 
CO: (-5, 0) / 
EO: (3,0) / (-1, -1) /
CP: (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) /
EP: (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 13, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, new PB!
> Average of 5: 15.98
> Best: 15.23
> Worst: 17.41
> ...


Nice! I bet you are going to break your PB single soon. 

My accomplishment: 5x5 ao12: 2:20.58 PB by over 5 seconds


----------



## Carbon (Dec 13, 2014)

.9 skoob single today (4th sub 1 ever) and a 6.99 3x3 pb single WOOHOO!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, new PB!
> Average of 5: 15.98
> Best: 15.23
> Worst: 17.41
> ...



How do people get 15 second averages when they're barely sub-20? I didn't get my first 15.xx until I averaged 17 seconds


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How do people get 15 second averages when they're barely sub-20? I didn't get my first 15.xx until I averaged 17 seconds


I got mine at about sub 19. Some people just get really in the zone and or get a couple of good scrambles in a row. The fact that you didn't get one until you were averaging 17 just means thst you are very consistent in your solves.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

6x6 PB Average of 12: 2:46.11
1. 2:49.83 
2. 2:45.32 
3. 2:36.84 
4. (2:59.76) 
5. 2:55.00 
6. 2:53.28 
*7. (2:25.79) 
8. 2:53.59 
9. 2:47.69 
10. 2:33.62 
11. 2:44.85 *
12. 2:41.08 

Bold is PB ao5 of 2:42.05


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How do people get 15 second averages when they're barely sub-20? I didn't get my first 15.xx until I averaged 17 seconds



I average high 20s (26-29) and my PB average is 23 seconds.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 13, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, new PB! Average of 5: 15.98


Nice.  


guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 PB Average of 12: 2:46.11


Making it tough for me... >.< I broke all my 6x6 PBs plus some other stuff today, including a 2:52.05 AO12. I'll get you. Someday. 

4x4: 56.00 AO100
5x5: 1:38.37 AO100
6x6: 1/3/5/12/100: 2:36.27/2:46.02/2:48.55/2:52.06/3:05.75
7x7: 5/12/100: 3:57.07/4:06.32/4:14.20


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Making it tough for me... >.< I broke all my 6x6 PBs plus some other stuff today, including a 2:52.05 AO12. I'll get you. Someday.


Oh dear. You're catching up


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 13, 2014)

6x6

(2:03.65), (1:54.55), 1:57.47, 1:55.36, 1:58.36 = 1:57.06 ao5 with 1:55.79 mo3


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 6x6
> 
> (2:03.65), (1:54.55), 1:57.47, 1:55.36, 1:58.36 = 1:57.06 ao5 with 1:55.79 mo3


Nice


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice



Thanks!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh dear. You're catching up


But you use yau5, so you're automatically cooler than me no matter how fast I get. 

10:10.76 2x2-7x7 relay.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> But you use yau5, so you're automatically cooler than me no matter how fast I get.



Wait wat


----------



## Username (Dec 13, 2014)

4x4 NR avg with a counting 42+2

Could've been good


----------



## GG (Dec 13, 2014)

25 sub10 singles.... 0_0


----------



## TDM (Dec 13, 2014)

16.67 Mo100, also PB for non-matching blocks:

126. 15.63 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' U' F' U B F2 R L D' F2 L B2 D2

x // Inspection (didn't see the white/orange pair)
U L' D // F2B-1 (3/3)
U2 R' U2 F' // F2B-2 (4/7)
[2 second pause deciding whether or not to use non matching blocks] // F2B-3 (0/7)
R U' r' // F2B-4 (3/10)
U2 [2 second pause realising I couldn't recognise this CMLL]
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R [1 second pause thinking "oh my OCLL solved COLL too, that's nice, oh wait I should be doing LSE"]
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO (8/28)
U M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/32)
U r2 M2 U2 M U2 M // EP (7/39)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

2-7 relay in 10:45.71

Used some cool OLS on 5x5 that led to T perm so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2014)

7.97, yaeh! With PLL skip, but still my first sub-8 ever and I've only gotten like two sub-9 times before, both also with skips. So while no countable PB, still nice.

L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R' B2 L' D' F' L2 D' B' F2 R

x2
D' L F' L' D'
y' L' U2 L D
R U' R' U y' R' U R
L' U L U' L' U' L
L U' L'
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, do you know anyone who is older and has a faster single?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> 7.97, yaeh! With PLL skip, but still my first sub-8 ever and I've only gotten like two sub-9 times before, both also with skips. So while no countable PB, still nice.
> 
> L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R' B2 L' D' F' L2 D' B' F2 R
> 
> ...



I think I messed up somewhere in the middle while following it, finished F2L differently, did the OLL alg written there, did another OLL alg, and got a PLL skip. :/


----------



## Iggy (Dec 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> 7.97, yaeh! With PLL skip, but still my first sub-8 ever and I've only gotten like two sub-9 times before, both also with skips. So while no countable PB, still nice.
> 
> L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R' B2 L' D' F' L2 D' B' F2 R
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## TDM (Dec 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> 7.97, yaeh! With PLL skip, but still my first sub-8 ever and I've only gotten like two sub-9 times before, both also with skips. So while no countable PB, still nice.


Nice solve! I looked at your WCA and was about to ask how you only have two sub-9s and a 12 second official average, but looking at your averages you're really consistent. Except when you get a sub-10 in a sup-17 average 

(Btw, in alg.cubing.net, under settings you can change 'Moves' to 'Reconstruction' and the forum link will change to something like this:



Spoiler



/* Scramble */
L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R' B2 L' D' F' L2 D' B' F2 R

/* Solve */
x2
D' L F' L' D'
y' L' U2 L D
R U' R' U y' R' U R
L' U L U' L' U' L
L U' L'
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U

// View at alg.cubing.net


)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 13, 2014)

32. 13.28 UR1- UL1+ U2+ R3+ ALL6+ y2 UR3+ U3+ R6+ D3- L4- DL 
yesss !


----------



## EMI (Dec 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> 7.97, yaeh! With PLL skip, but still my first sub-8 ever and I've only gotten like two sub-9 times before, both also with skips. So while no countable PB, still nice.



Congrats! What's a countable PB?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 13, 2014)

2.061 2x2 avg 12 with 1.75 avg 5 on cam!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 13, 2014)

Average of 5: 14.18
1. 14.48 U2 D' B L D2 B' D' R2 D L U2 F' U R U R2 D' B' D' F R2 U' F' R2 U 
2. 14.26 U2 R L U2 B' R' F' U R2 D' L2 F D' L2 D2 R' F' L2 B D B2 D2 R L' F2 
3. 13.79 R2 L' D2 U2 B' D F2 R L' B U R2 D2 B D' L2 U B F D2 L' U B U D2 
4. (14.63) D F2 D L2 U F2 U B' U2 L B F R B' D2 B' U' F B D2 R2 F' B L' B2 
5. (13.15) F' R' D F' R F' U2 B2 R' D' U F2 B U' D2 F2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 
Aolong V2. Liking this cube very much


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NrW2WfqwBM&list=UUPuxMhgorvRxuedLdWyACEA
yeah, sorry for having the cube out of frame that much...


----------



## Cale S (Dec 13, 2014)

pyraminx pb's


Spoiler: 6.73 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-12
avg of 12: 6.73

Time List:
1. 5.61 R' L R U' L' R' U' R' l b 
2. 6.10 U' L' R' U L' U L U l r' 
3. 6.74 U' R L R U B U B b' 
4. 7.96 U R B' U B' U' L' R l' r b u' 
5. 6.94 B' R B' R' U L B' L r b 
6. 6.66 U' L' R' B R' B' U' L B' u 
7. (9.32) B' R' U' L' B' R' U' L l' r b' u' 
8. (5.44) L R' B' R L' R' U' B l' r u' 
9. 6.13 U' B L' R' L U R' B' r u' 
10. 7.46 R' U' L U' L' B' L R l r' b' u' 
11. 6.80 U L R B U' L' B' U B' l r 
12. 6.89 U L' U B R U' L' B' L' r'





Spoiler: 7.21 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-12
avg of 25: 7.21

Time List:
1. 5.61 R' L R U' L' R' U' R' l b 
2. 6.10 U' L' R' U L' U L U l r' 
3. 6.74 U' R L R U B U B b' 
4. 7.96 U R B' U B' U' L' R l' r b u' 
5. 6.94 B' R B' R' U L B' L r b 
6. 6.66 U' L' R' B R' B' U' L B' u 
7. 9.32 B' R' U' L' B' R' U' L l' r b' u' 
8. (5.44) L R' B' R L' R' U' B l' r u' 
9. 6.13 U' B L' R' L U R' B' r u' 
10. 7.46 R' U' L U' L' B' L R l r' b' u' 
11. 6.80 U L R B U' L' B' U B' l r 
12. 6.89 U L' U B R U' L' B' L' r' 
13. (11.43) U L B' U' L' B R' U' l' r b' u 
14. 6.11 R L U' R B' L' U B l' 
15. 7.44 R L' R' U' B L' R B' l r b u' 
16. 6.59 U L B U L U L U B l r 
17. 8.97 U' L' R B' L B' R L' B b u 
18. 8.80 B' L' U L' B' U L' B r' 
19. (13.55) L' R' B' L R U' R L' l b' u' 
20. (5.34) B U B' U R' B L U' u 
21. 8.78 U L' R' L' B' U B' R l' r' b' u' 
22. 6.14 U' R' L' U' B U' B' R l' r b u 
23. 9.24 U' L B L' B R' L' U' l' r 
24. 7.06 U' R' L U L U' L B R' l' r' b 
25. 5.57 B' L B' R' L R' U' B' l'


done really late at night like all my pyraminx pb's seem to be


----------



## qaz (Dec 13, 2014)

second sub-10

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-13
avg of 5: 9.99

Time List:
1. (9.45) L F2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 U B2 L' F' L2 D F2 L2 U F' 
2. (11.77) U B' U' F R' U2 L' U2 L U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F' 
3. 10.25 R' U2 R U2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 R B2 D U' B R' B L D 
4. 10.22 R2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R B F U' L D' B U2 L2 D' B2 
5. 9.51 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L R2 F' L U2 L' B' U B2 U'

PB is 9.98, but this was less lucky


----------



## Cale S (Dec 13, 2014)

5.14 skewb avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-13
avg of 100: 5.14

Time List:
1. 4.42 U B R B' L' B' L R' 
2. 3.14 U L B' R' U B L' U' L 
3. (3.13) L U' B L' R' B' R' U' 
4. 5.51 R U' B L' R L U' B L' 
5. 7.70 R' B L' U' R B L' U 
6. 3.97 B U' L' B' R U' R' L 
7. 5.08 B R' L R' L' U B' R L' 
8. (1.89) R B' L R' B' L' B L 
9. 5.02 B' L R B L' R B' L' 
10. 6.66 L R L U' R L B U' R 
11. 6.42 L U' R' U B' L U' L' U' 
12. 4.16 U' L B U B' U' B R' 
13. 6.03 L' U L B' U' B U L' 
14. 5.28 B' U B L' B' L' U B' R 
15. 6.15 B' L' R U L R U' R' 
16. 7.47 U' L R U' L B' L B' 
17. 5.24 R B R' L' R U' L U' L' 
18. 4.72 U' L B' R B' U B' U L 
19. (2.36) R B' U' R U L' U L' 
20. 4.10 U' R U R' L R' U' L' U 
21. 7.89 L B' L' U' B R' B' L 
22. 5.06 U L' B R' B' L R' U' 
23. 3.60 R U' B' R' L U' R U 
24. 3.87 R' U' L U' L' U B' L U' 
25. 6.42 L' R L' U R L' U' B' 
26. (8.83) B' U R' B L' U' R U' 
27. 4.06 R U' L B U' R B R U 
28. 3.82 R' B U' B U' B' R' L' R 
29. 5.79 U B' R U' L' R U' L' U 
30. 4.51 U' L U R' L' R' L R L' 
31. 6.91 L' R U' R B U' L' U 
32. 4.59 L R B R' B' L B R 
33. 5.39 R U B R L' R L' R' 
34. 6.76 L U' B' L U' B R' U' 
35. 4.44 U L B L' U' L B' R L 
36. 5.14 U B U' R' L R B' L' 
37. 5.63 R U' B' L' U R U B' 
38. 4.21 U' R' L R L U B' R 
39. 6.18 U' R U B' U L' R' B' 
40. 4.20 R' L U B R U L' U' R' 
41. 4.14 B U B L' B R U R' L 
42. 3.71 L' U' B U' B' U' L B R' 
43. (2.81) B R' B' L R L R' B R 
44. 6.03 U L' U' R B L B R U' 
45. (8.11) U' B L B L' R U' R' 
46. 4.52 B L U' B U' R' L U' R 
47. 6.11 R' B' L' R L' B L B R' 
48. 4.95 U' B' U' R B U' R' U' L' 
49. (8.19) L R U R B R U L' 
50. (9.76) B' R' L' U' R' L U' L' U' 
51. 5.03 L' R U R' B' L' B' L' 
52. 3.66 U L' B R B U L' B' R' 
53. 3.43 U B' L' B L' U' R U L' 
54. 4.90 B U' R U L R B' L 
55. 4.21 R B R' U B' R U' B' 
56. 4.12 U B L' R B' R L U' L' 
57. 7.39 R' B' U' L U L U' B 
58. 4.86 R L' B L' R L' U L 
59. 6.09 B U B' R L' B U' R' 
60. 4.25 L B' U' L U R L R' U' 
61. 5.07 L B' R U B' R' U B 
62. 4.87 L R' B U' R L U' R 
63. 3.23 R B' U L U' L R L B 
64. 4.20 U L R L U' R' U B' L 
65. 6.41 L' B' U B' R' B R U' 
66. 5.22 L' B' R' L B L R L 
67. 6.33 B' L' B' R L U R' B 
68. 5.85 L B' R B U R' B U' 
69. 5.39 U' B R U' R' B' U' L 
70. 5.58 B' U' L' U R' B' U' B 
71. 5.76 U' B' L B U B R' L' U 
72. 6.47 U B R' L' R L' R U R' 
73. 4.34 U' L' B U R L B L U' 
74. 4.59 B R L U R' L' U B' U 
75. 3.51 U' R' B' L U' L' U' R U' 
76. 5.75 R L' B R' B' R L U' B' 
77. 7.76 R L B R L B' U' L' U 
78. 4.88 B R' U B' L U R' L' 
79. 6.66 B L U L B' L B' U 
80. 4.29 B U B' L' B L' R' L R 
81. 4.30 R L' B' L U' R U' B' U' 
82. 4.98 L' R' U B' U B L U' 
83. 5.20 B R B U' B L' U' L' 
84. 5.23 B' U' L U R' B L R L 
85. 3.56 B' R' L U' R' B' U B L' 
86. 8.04 L U B R' U' R U B' L 
87. 3.42 B' R L U B L' B' L' U' 
88. 6.26 R' L U L' R U' R U 
89. 4.43 L' B' L U R' L R L' U' 
90. 5.98 L' U' R' L B U' R U R 
91. (2.60) B L' R L' R' U B U 
92. (9.45) R' U B L R' U' B' U' 
93. 4.51 R U R' L' U L' B R' U 
94. 5.18 R' B U R' U L U' B R' 
95. 4.52 U B' U' L U' B' R B U' 
96. 5.33 B L' U' R L' B' L' B 
97. 5.49 U R L U R' B R B U 
98. 4.54 L R' L B L B' L' B R' 
99. 4.43 R U L' B R' U B R L 
100. 4.51 U B' U' B' U L' R' U



Edit: 4.73 avg25, accidentally deleted the times/scrambles because I'm stupid


----------



## Stefan (Dec 14, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Wow, do you know anyone who is older and has a faster single?



No, but I imagine Ron has a faster one. He even has an official 8.71. Oh, to clarify if it wasn't clear: my 7.97 was unofficial, just during practice.



TDM said:


> Except when you get a sub-10 in a sup-17 average



Yeah, that was a great fluke. 31 moves. The 7.97 was one as well, part of a 14.75 average of 50 . Thanks for telling me about the reconstruction feature!



EMI said:


> Congrats! What's a countable PB?



I mean I wouldn't count it as PB, because of the skip. Is that not how we do this anymore? I haven't been competitive in such a long time that I don't know . But I'm practicing a bit now... see you in Frankfurt!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBod0kAz5I


I did a test solve just now (7x7x7 OH with heavy table abuse) in about 8:30. I'm sure I could get that down with practice but it's a dumb event and I don't see the point. OH in the air is far more difficult and more interesting.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 14, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I mean I wouldn't count it as PB, because of the skip. Is that not how we do this anymore? I haven't been competitive in such a long time that I don't know . But I'm practicing a bit now... see you in Frankfurt!


Most people who care about records set with skips keep track of "lucky" and "non-lucky" PBs. The 7.97 would count for the first but not the second. Most people don't bother with that, though. I sure don't. Congrats on your PB, assuming you decide to count it as that. How long had it been since you broke that PB, before this solve?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 14, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=730&cat=20&rnd=1

what to heck ???


----------



## qaz (Dec 14, 2014)

yay

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-13
avg of 5: 9.74

Time List:
1. (9.41) R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 F' R' U B2 U B F R' B' 
2. 9.88 R' F' L U2 B2 R' F2 D' L' F' R2 D2 B R2 L2 B' L2 F B R2 
3. 9.51 U D F' U' R' L' D' R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 F 
4. (12.25) F2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 F D' B' R' F U' F' L' B U 
5. 9.83 F R' F2 R' U D' F2 U2 L' F L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B D2 R2 B2

all fullstep, 9.88 was really easy (but a fail) though

also 11.12 ao25, 11.30 ao50, 11.48 ao100


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 14, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=730&cat=20&rnd=1
> 
> what to heck ???


Also Feliks got a WR OH average.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 14, 2014)

YES FINALLY...

56.511 Uw' F2 D2 L' R2 U Rw' R' B' L' D' R D2 Fw' B2 Uw2 D' F' L2 R' Uw' L Fw D' F' Uw2 B Uw' L B' U2 R D L' Fw' R U' L D L2

first sub 1 for 4x4. I'm so happy I could cry.

Edit: Also 1:08.07 ao5 and 1:13.92 ao12 pb's.


----------



## Username (Dec 14, 2014)

9.59 official average with a counting 10.7


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2014)

Username said:


> 9.59 official average with a counting 10.7



Nice! Good luck for the next rounds


----------



## tx789 (Dec 14, 2014)

First sub 10 
9.828 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D R D' R2 U' B2 F D2 F' U' F2
finished F2L at around 6 seconds. Then I got a PLL skip.


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D R D' R2 U' B2 F D2 F' U' F2

x2 // inspection
L B2 // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
U L U' L2 U L // 2nd pair
y2 U R U' R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U M' U M U2 M' U M U' // OLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.83	43	4.37	41	4.17[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 14, 2014)

Username said:


> 9.59 official average with a counting 10.7



Feel you man  af my last Comp. I got a 10.2 avg with counting 12.5.
But stil very Nice average!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 14, 2014)

Got a heartbreaking 7x7 solve. Finished first two centers in 41 seconds, my fastest ever by at least 5 seconds. Finished the next two centers by low 1:20s, and got a pop right then. If that hadn't happened, the centers would've been done in the 1:30s. Would've been my fastest centers ever by at least 10 seconds. AND IT HAD TO POP. To make it even worse, the solve before it was 4:02, and the one after it was 3:45. Not only did the pop ruin a potential PB single, it ruined a MO3 that would've beaten my current MO3 PB by <10 seconds. ****.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 14, 2014)

7x7

(3:03.83), 2:57.67, (2:51.51), 3:00.62, 2:57.18 = 2:58.49 ao5 PB with 2:56.44 mo3 PB and PB single


----------



## Stefan (Dec 14, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Most people who care about records set with skips keep track of "lucky" and "non-lucky" PBs. The 7.97 would count for the first but not the second. Most people don't bother with that, though. I sure don't. Congrats on your PB, assuming you decide to count it as that. How long had it been since you broke that PB, before this solve?



Ah, of course. Yeah, I'll count it as lucky PB. It was a proper scramble, after all. Don't know how long since the last (lucky) PB, maybe a year? Didn't write those down.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Dec 14, 2014)

3x3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.71
worst time: 24.62

current avg5: 19.61 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 17.97 (σ = 0.81)

current avg12: 18.78 (σ = 1.90)
best avg12: 18.78 (σ = 1.90)

session avg: 19.89 (σ = 2.12)
session mean: 19.89

Finally sub20


----------



## mafergut (Dec 14, 2014)

TDM said:


> I have a PB post, and I have a link to that in my sig. I then have links to each PB in the PB post; that way I can keep a massive table of times and links without needing to have much about PBs in my sig.



Thanks, I saw your PB post and it looks very good! You know your HTML, man!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 14, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Wow, do you know anyone who is older and has a faster single?



Who were you talking about? Just out of curiosity, I'm old but slow


----------



## Stefan (Dec 14, 2014)

mafergut said:


> Thanks, I saw your PB post and it looks very good! You know your HTML, man!



He didn't write any HTML.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 14, 2014)

Stefan said:


> He didn't write any HTML.



Now that you mention it, I hadn't realized that in the advanced editor there was a table option!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 14, 2014)

mafergut said:


> Now that you mention it, I hadn't realized that in the advanced editor there was a table option!



I think Stefan was referring to the fact the forum used BBCode, not HTML.


----------



## qaz (Dec 14, 2014)

10.45 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B D R2 U L R U L2 

x2
F2 D' R' D' R2
U2 R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R
U R U R' y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U R y U2 R U R'
y2 U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U F U R U' R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U

78 moves/10.45s = 7.46 tps

terrible solve, but good tps


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 14, 2014)

16.59 3x3 ao100! 

Edit: Also 1:57.31! First 5x5 sub 2 
The last four edges were ridiculously easy. Two of the edges were already solved so the solution was only 10 moves. Slice, flip, and slice back. The rest of edge pairing was just extremely fluid, but centers were pretty sucky. Could have been like 1:54, but I was really careful on 3x3 so I wouldn't pop.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2014)

9.15 avg5: 8.38, (11.79), (7.80[PLL skip]), 9.58, 9.49


----------



## imvelox (Dec 14, 2014)

Paolo Moriello 6.77 3x3 Italian NR single


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 14, 2014)

What the 3x3! 

7.95 Mo3
9.13 Ao12
9.91 Ao50 
10.08 Ao100

All PBs, Aolong V2 is GJ!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 14, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I think Stefan was referring to the fact the forum used BBCode, not HTML.



Well, yeah, right, but BBCode is just a squarey "[]" version of HTML "<>", isn't it?


----------



## mafergut (Dec 14, 2014)

3x3: Another sub-20 Ao5, and this one with a non-white/yellow cross sub-20 solve.
I'm just dual color and not full color neutral, so for me a sub-20 with other cross color is very rare.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-14
avg of 5: *19.42*

Time List:
19.30[Color Neutral], (24.57), 18.94, (17.97), 20.02

And I did the wrong OLL in the last solve so I had to do 2 OLLs.

Why did I try blue cross in the 1st solve? 'cos the scramble was this one:
U2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' B' F' R' B D' L2 B2 D2 L2 B' 
Blue cross was so easy I couldn't resist to try.


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2014)

10. 16.55 F2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U R U2 F U' R F R' L U
Realman with timer stop fail. Should've been low 15.


----------



## Julian (Dec 14, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> What the 3x3!
> 
> 7.95 Mo3
> 9.13 Ao12
> ...


Good stuff. Our PBs are extremely similar haha.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 14, 2014)

mafergut said:


> Well, yeah, right, but BBCode is just a squarey "[]" version of HTML "<>", isn't it?



Yeah, but he didn't actually write any HTML. I dunno, ask Stefan what he meant.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 14, 2014)

Julian said:


> Good stuff. Our PBs are extremely similar haha.



Thanks! That's true our PBs are really close.


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2014)

14.84 3x3 avg100!

Now for global sub-15...


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 14, 2014)

Clock, stackmat PB ao12 *6.42*

it's sessions like these that keep me hanging on to this damn event...

*Average of 12: 6.42*
1. 5.88 (0, -1) / (1, 5) / (2, 5) / (-3, 5) / (6) / (3) / (-5) / (3) / (6) / (-3) / UUUd 
2. 6.19 (3, -4) / (2, -3) / (3, 5) / (3, -4) / (6) / (6) / (-4) / (1) / (-3) / (4) / dUUd 
3. 7.43 (2, -4) / (4, -1) / (3, -4) / (2, 3) / (4) / (-3) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (-4) / ddUd 
4. 6.86 (3, 2) / (5, -3) / (1, 5) / (4, 1) / (5) / (6) / (-2) / (6) / (-2) / (1) / dUUd 
5. (DNF(7.43)) (-1, 0) / (2, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-1, 6) / (5) / (-1) / (3) / (-4) / (3) / (-2) / UdUd 
6. 6.53 (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 4) / (3, -5) / (6) / (1) / (6) / (-1) / (-3) / (6) / dUdd 
7. 6.02 (2, 3) / (-1, -2) / (1, -3) / (3, 3) / (-5) / (0) / (1) / (2) / (3) / (2) / dddd 
8. 6.56 (-5, 0) / (-3, -5) / (6, 1) / (3, -1) / (2) / (1) / (-4) / (-5) / (5) / (3) / dddd 
9. 5.96 (-2, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-5, 1) / (1, 0) / (6) / (5) / (-3) / (5) / (4) / (-2) / dUUU 
10. 6.77 (6, 2) / (-4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-5, -4) / (2) / (3) / (2) / (-5) / (-1) / (6) / UUUU 
11. 6.03 (-2, 4) / (-2, 5) / (-3, 3) / (-2, 3) / (3) / (2) / (2) / (5) / (1) / (6) / dddU 
12. (5.68) (6, 3) / (-2, 0) / (6, 2) / (3, 3) / (3) / (2) / (-4) / (-2) / (-1) / (1) / UUdd


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 14, 2014)

Just memoed a deck of cards first time ever 

Time was 16min 30s  Most of the time was trying to remember which letter meant which card. Memo part in itself was easy after mbld practise...


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2014)

12.70 avg5: (11.27), 12.12, (16.17), 13.01, 12.98

2 unforced OLL skips in there.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 15, 2014)

Official: 7.16 3x3 single and 3:19.67 7x7 single, plus some other not-as-significant PBs: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=747&compid=8

Unofficial (Clock, done last week):


Spoiler



solves/total: 30/30
best single: 4.87
best mean of 3: _*5.09*_ (σ = 0.13) - Solves 4-6
best avg of 5: *5.04* (σ = 0.18) - Solves 1-5
best avg of 12: *5.35* (σ = 0.31) - Solves 1-12
Mean of 30: 5.69


Spoiler: Time List



*(4.87), 4.89, (5.54), 5.24, 4.98, 5.05, 5.29, 5.58, 5.53, 5.50, 6.37, 5.89*, 5.32, 5.83, 6.47, 6.14, 5.31, 5.98, 5.02, 6.73, 6.76, 6.43, 6.37, 6.21, 5.53, 5.65, 5.35, 5.28, 5.52, 6.10


 Single (separate session): (3.89) DL1- L1- ALL4+ y2 UR1- DR2+ UL1- U1+ R2- D1+ UR DR DL

All stackmat, of course.
I was hoping to post about a good official average instead, but all I got were two more 6.6x averages...
The DNF in the finals was a 5.72, so the average would have been 6.14.


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2014)

Stefan said:


> 7.97, yaeh! With PLL skip, but still my first sub-8 ever and I've only gotten like two sub-9 times before, both also with skips. So while no countable PB, still nice.
> 
> L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R' B2 L' D' F' L2 D' B' F2 R
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't you count this?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 15, 2014)

2x2 PBs!
Haven't done a 2x2 ao100 in months! 
All PBs except single
best time: 2.550
worst time: 11.433

current mo3: 6.182 (σ = 1.03)
best mo3: 3.594 (σ = 0.43)

current avg5: 5.273 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 4.037 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 5.324 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 4.885 (σ = 1.18)

current avg50: 5.809 (σ = 1.02)
best avg50: 5.809 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 5.953 (σ = 1.10)
best avg100: 5.953 (σ = 1.10)

Yay, sub 6


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 15, 2014)

9.96 on a 50mm zhanchi lol


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2014)

4x4 PBs 

Average of 12: 45.17
1. 46.46 F f' L R f2 F' L' r2 R' U2 f B2 R2 D' L' U' L U' F2 r2 L F' f2 u2 R' r2 D2 f2 r' D f' u' D' r2 B' D2 B' U2 F B 
2. 46.54 u B F' u2 r' B' R' U' B' D' F B' R f' R2 r' f' F D F' D B' U r2 u F' f' U u2 L2 f2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 F R' U' R2 
3. 44.21 U2 R F D' R2 L' U r F' R u2 U' r2 L2 B D2 r L f' u2 L R' f r' R2 B' L F' L' D' B' u' D r f L2 R r u2 U 
4. 49.83 f2 F L' R' f' u r D U' F' U r2 L U' D' u2 L' D' B2 L2 B F2 u f U' u' L B2 F U B2 R f2 r' F D' L F2 L F' 
5. 48.66 R' u2 B r L2 B2 r2 f' u2 R2 D f2 R u' f D' F R2 L F2 r2 D' f F' U' D' r2 f2 L U2 u f2 D r' R' U2 R' f' u2 D2 
6. 38.77 F r2 f2 D' R D2 F u' f' r' L' D' u2 R2 U2 r2 L2 u' r R2 B F' L f U2 B r R' D' F2 D' U' L' U' r' U' r2 D B f 
7. 45.76 B r f' B R2 L' u2 R' U2 B u' R2 r L' u' F' u U2 D' F r' L R2 u U' D' B2 D B2 F2 f' D2 U2 r u' R' F2 f' R2 u2 
8. 40.65 D' f' r' R' U F' D' r2 U2 L' F' u U' r' R' D r' u F u D2 U' R2 U' F' L2 F2 D2 R' U2 r u F r2 D R2 L u R f2 
9. 40.93 u' B U B L2 u' R2 D2 R F R2 D r2 u2 B' L R2 r' u R2 D2 R' F R' U2 L f R F L' F D f R' B' L2 R u' R2 F' 
10. (50.01) u2 r' R' B L' f' B' u F D' u B' L B' u2 r' F r F B2 D' R' r2 D2 r2 R u U' f' D F2 B2 r2 U2 F2 U' u2 R B f' 
11. 49.89 f' r' B' r' U2 L B D' B' U' R U R u2 r' D2 L2 f D' f' B' U2 f' R' L2 f' u' F u2 R B' L' F2 r' L' F2 L' U' L' f2 
12. (37.91) f R2 D f2 u' U2 D2 B' r B L' U r2 B r F2 r' D B u' L R u2 U2 D L B2 r L' F2 u R2 u r2 F2 U2 r' L D' R2

There's a 42.45 avg5 in there somewhere


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Why wouldn't you count this?



As already discussed here, I hadn't thought of "lucky PB" and now do count it as that.


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 15, 2014)

My Ao100 PB progress since September:



Cubing since March '14, so I'm pretty happy with how it's going.
Currently I do a Ao100 every day and this is really useful!


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 15, 2014)

5 sub 8s in 150 solves, Average was kinda crappy, but I'm getting back to 3x3.

Edit:
10.225 3x3 AO100, PB by .019. My oldest 3x3 PB, from about a month and a half ago, I'm happy to finally beat it.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2014)

5.25 Clock PB Single at the sunday contest. Scramble was super easy lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 5.25 Clock PB Single at the sunday contest. Scramble was super easy lol


Nice. Meanwhile I'm in japan on vacation without a computer. I hope I make it back in time to do this week's contest (6x6!!!!)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 15, 2014)

1.841 R B' D' R' D B' L' B'
13 moves/1.841 = 7.06 TPS. GJ me.


----------



## Chree (Dec 15, 2014)

Finally brought my 3x3 Ao100 down... took a couple months, but it was a decent jump!

15.88 -> 15.57

Wish I had time to practice more. I think sub15 will be a goal of mine for 2015. That should be easy... I'll just try sucking less.


----------



## mrtomas (Dec 15, 2014)

Won Latvian Open 2014 hehe https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LatvianOpen2014


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2014)

I haven't done one of these since I averaged 35. Lots of interruptions in this average, and quite a few solves had no warmup before. This could be much faster.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube one-handed
14-Dec-2014 21:09:42 - 20:37:04

Mean: 25.41
Average: 25.39
Best time: 16.46
Median: 25.46
Worst time: 36.43
Standard deviation: 3.26

Best average of 5: 22.01
80-84 - 23.24 (18.07) 20.27 22.51 (25.30)

Best average of 12: 23.75
75-86 - 24.73 (26.12) 24.19 24.71 25.12 23.24 (18.07) 20.27 22.51 25.30 24.85 22.55

1. 28.85 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B R' L2 B R' U L' U2 F R' U
2. 25.00 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R' U2 F U B' L D' F' U' F D'
3. 27.74 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L F D' R' F' R' B' L2 D
4. 24.49 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U F' D' F2 D' U' B' U2 L' U R'
5. 26.32 D L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R' B' L' U B' U' B' U' B' U
6. 27.60 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R B' D2 B' L' F' U F' U' B D2
7. 25.54 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B' L F' R L2 B' F L D L D
8. 21.53 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' R' L2 F U R' U R' L' D' F2 U
9. 28.74 U R2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B F D F R2 L' B2 U2 B' D2
10. 22.50 R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F U' B' R L' F2 R D2 B' R L2
11. 30.05 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 B L B L B L U' B' D' U
12. 20.34 F2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U R' B' L' U L2 D2 B2 L2 B F2 U2
13. 26.14 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 D F2 U L' B' R2 F R L U' R' L2 U'
14. 25.57 U L2 D' U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B L' B' D2 L' F D' L' U
15. 25.59 R2 B2 D U R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R2 B' L2 D' F' L' D U F2 U' L' U'
16. 27.18 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 B' R' D2 R2 F2 L D' B L B U'
17. 21.34 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F D' R D F' D2 L U L2 U F' U2
18. 22.61 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U F' L' D U F R' L' U2 F2 L
19. 25.75 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D' F2 D' B R' F2 L2 F
20. 28.02 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' U' L' U R L' F2 D' R2 F' R2
21. 23.82 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F L F R' D' R D' L2 F U2
22. 25.36 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2 D U F' B2 L' B2 F L D' L' U F
23. 26.53 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U F' U' R' U R' F2 L' B' F' L'
24. 26.57 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 F' U' L' B2 U L' B2 L D2 B
25. 26.31 L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B L2 D R' L F U R2 B' R2 U'
26. 25.21 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F U' L B2 D' R L' U R B' L'
27. 24.86 F2 R2 U' B2 D U' F2 D B2 F2 R U2 L B2 D' B2 L' F U B U2
28. 28.32 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D L2 U F2 D' U2 L' B' R' L B U' L D' U2 B' U'
29. 24.85 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U' B U B2 F2 L' U F D L D' R
30. 18.16 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R' D' F' D F2 R2 F D L F L
31. 25.49 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L D' L2 U B' D' R' D B' U'
32. 29.45 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 D' U' B' D' F D' R2 B R L' U2 F D
33. 20.89 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D L F' D' R2 F R' D' B D' B
34. 23.49 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R U' F' D' F2 U B2 D' R F2 D
35. 20.95 L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' R' U B U2 R2 L' F' U' L2 D2
36. 28.21 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U L2 D U' L2 F R' U2 B D2 F2 L' D' F2 L' U2
37. 25.34 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F' L D' R' D' R2 L2 B' D' U'
38. 22.65 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B D F R2 L' F U F R' L2
39. 36.43 D L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U B' U R B2 U2 F' R2 U R' L2
40. 21.64 B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L F2 U' L' U' F U' L' F2 R' U
41. 26.45 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L B' R D2 B' D B U' R L
42. 24.65 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 U' L' U' L' F' D' L2 U R' L2 B2 U2
43. 25.34 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U' F' L F D2 L D R B F R' D
44. 25.10 B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B L' U2 B' F' R2 D2 F L'
45. 26.55 B2 R2 F2 D U' B2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 R D B' D B2 L D L2 D2 B' U'
46. 21.03 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D R' D2 B L2 D2 F D F R' F U'
47. 26.27 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B L' B U' B D B L'
48. 26.09 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U L' B R B' D' B' L D' F R U
49. 27.27 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L U B2 L F R' L' U F U L2
50. 34.26 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' U' B' R' D R2 L2 F R D B L2 D'
51. 24.87 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' D B L' F' R' U' L F U'
52. 24.26 F2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 L' U' L' D L2 U R B' R2 D'
53. 21.03 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 B D' L U2 R' B' U' L2 D' R' U2
54. 26.77 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 U' L' U' R2 D2 B F' U
55. 28.84 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U R D B D B' L F2 R F
56. 29.10 U B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' F R B R2 D' R2 L B F' U'
57. 23.64 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D U B' D L' D2 F2 L2
58. 25.51 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 L' B D' U L2 F' L' D R' D' U'
59. 20.66 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U R B' L F L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B
60. 24.76 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' B' U B U R B L' D' F' D'
61. 20.71 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 D B2 L D R L' B' L F R2 F D'
62. 27.06 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 F' D' U B D R U' B R2 L2
63. 19.55 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 F' U R' B2 R F' R' B L2 D'
64. 31.12 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B' R' B L F' R L' U' F' D
65. 23.58 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L' D2 B2 F' D B' F2 D' R D'
66. 26.61 D U2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D L2 D L' D' L' U2 L' F' D' U2 F' R2 L'
67. 24.62 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U F2 D U L U R F' U F R2 F' D2 L U
68. 33.54 D' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U F' R' D2 R2 U' L' D B D2 R' U'
69. 29.26 B2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F L' B2 L' B L' B D B2 R' D2
70. 25.61 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F R2 D L' U' B U' L F D'
71. 26.69 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L' D2 B' D L2 F' R D2 L' F2 U
72. 25.43 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U F2 D' L F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R' L' F' U2
73. 27.99 D2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 F' D B D2 B' L' U' B R' D' U'
74. 25.63 U R2 U L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 D2 R' L2 D' B' R L' U' F' R
75. 24.73 R2 D U L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R' U' F R2 U' B2 F2 L F2 U2
76. 26.12 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D U B2 D' L2 B' L2 D U' R D2 B L2 F' R' D2
77. 24.19 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 R' F U' B' L' D R2 B U2 R'
78. 24.71 U2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' D' B R' B' R F' D' U B'
79. 25.12 R2 B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R D B L B' R' F' D2 F' R2 U2
80. 23.24 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D B' R2 B L B' L' F2 D F
81. 18.07 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' R' B U2 B2 D R2 L2 F' R' L2
82. 20.27 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 L F U2 L B R B L B D2
83. 22.51 B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' R' D' R D2 B R2 F2 R' D' R'
84. 25.30 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L U2 F' U2 F' R U L' D' B' U'
85. 24.85 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F' U' B R' U B F U' R B2
86. 22.55 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' B R2 D2 U L B L F U2
87. 31.55 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D U B L B2 D' U' R' F2 U F' R2 L'
88. 26.52 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F U2 R F' D' R2 L F2 D' B2
89. 25.79 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L D' B2 D B2 F' L D L2 U2
90. 26.05 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B D2 L2 U' B' D R D' U' L' D
91. 28.45 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' U2 R F L' D' R' B L U2 L' B2 R2 U2
92. 26.19 U R2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R' D2 B' L B D F' U' B D U'
93. 24.16 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F' D F R' U L D B2 L' F' U'
94. 24.69 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 R' B' U2 R F' L B F' D2 R2
95. 24.39 L2 D L2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 R B2 U L D B2 F R B L'
96. 16.46 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R' U' L' F' L U' R2 B U F' U'
97. 29.09 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R F' U L' B' R L' D'
98. 30.27 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L F' L' D' L2 B' R' F2 U' F2 U'
99. 23.79 U B2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L U' B L2 F2 L2 D2 L' D' L2 U'
100. 26.71 D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B U F U' L B R2 D' B' R' U'



E: rolled average to 25.31 with a 20.66 single.

E2: 3.641, 49 moves, 13.457 TPS
9 2 3 4\11 12 8 1\15 5 7 0\6 14 13 10
RDLUR2DLDRURDL2URULDRU2LDR2ULDRDLULDLURULDRURDL2U


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 15, 2014)

Finally finished OLL


----------



## Cale S (Dec 16, 2014)

skewb pb's


Spoiler: 3.10 avg5



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-15
avg of 5: 3.10

Time List:
1. (5.61) L' U' L U' L U' B' U 
2. 2.92 B' R' B R B' U' R' B' R' 
3. (2.49) R' U' R B' L' R U' L' U' 
4. 3.23 L B U R B L' R B L 
5. 3.14 L' B U' R' B' L U R' B' U'





Spoiler: 4.87 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-15
avg of 50: 4.87

Time List:
1. 4.29 L' B U L R B' U R 
2. 3.46 U' L' B R' B' R L' U 
3. 5.72 B R L' B U' L B' L R 
4. 4.60 L' U R L U L' R B U 
5. 4.49 U' L' U R B' R U B 
6. 4.89 L' R' L' R B' L' U B' R 
7. 3.79 R' B R' U L' B' U' B' U' 
8. 3.66 B' R L' U R' U R' B L' 
9. (2.73) U' B' L B R' L B U R' 
10. 5.38 R' L R B' U L B R' 
11. 4.26 B' L R' U L R' B' U 
12. (7.36) L' B U' R' U' R' U R' 
13. 4.73 U' R' B' L U B U R B 
14. 5.62 R' B R L U B L' R U' 
15. 3.95 B U L R B' R B' U' B 
16. 5.30 U' R' L' U' B R U B' 
17. 5.83 U L R' L' B L' B R' U' 
18. 4.48 U B' L U' L' R B L 
19. 4.90 R' B R U R' L' R' L 
20. 5.18 R B R' L' U R L B' 
21. 6.79 U' B' R B' L' U' B L' B 
22. (11.25) L' R' L U' L B L' R' 
23. 3.65 R L' R' B' R L' U B 
24. 4.66 R' B R B' R' B' L' U 
25. 4.03 R B U L B R U' L B' 
26. 4.68 L B U L' B L R B' 
27. (2.84) L' U' R B' U' R U' B' U' 
28. 5.21 B' R L R L' R U' B' 
29. 5.65 R B' L U' R' L' R B' 
30. 6.55 L B U' L U L' B U' 
31. 4.80 R' L B' L R U' R' U L 
32. 4.78 B' L' U R' L' U B R 
33. 5.71 B U' R' B R B U' R' L' 
34. 5.03 R' L U' R' L' U L' U' L 
35. 3.54 R' B R' B U' L B U 
36. 6.83 R L' B' L R' U B' U' 
37. 4.45 L' R' L R' B L' R' U 
38. 4.82 U' R' L R U L' R' L R' 
39. (8.02) U' R B' L' B L' R L' 
40. 5.61 L' U' L U' L U' B' U 
41. 2.92 B' R' B R B' U' R' B' R' 
42. (2.49) R' U' R B' L' R U' L' U' 
43. 3.23 L B U R B L' R B L 
44. 3.14 L' B U' R' B' L U R' B' U' 
45. 6.28 L' R' B U' B' R' U L' 
46. 6.92 R' B' R U R U L' U 
47. 4.63 L' B L' U' R L' U L' R' 
48. 4.25 R' U L' U' L B U' R' 
49. 5.48 B' L' R' B U' B' R U' L 
50. 6.07 U' B U R' U L' U' L





Spoiler: 5.13 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-15
avg of 100: 5.13

Time List:
1. 4.29 L' B U L R B' U R 
2. 3.46 U' L' B R' B' R L' U 
3. 5.72 B R L' B U' L B' L R 
4. 4.60 L' U R L U L' R B U 
5. 4.49 U' L' U R B' R U B 
6. 4.89 L' R' L' R B' L' U B' R 
7. 3.79 R' B R' U L' B' U' B' U' 
8. 3.66 B' R L' U R' U R' B L' 
9. (2.73) U' B' L B R' L B U R' 
10. 5.38 R' L R B' U L B R' 
11. 4.26 B' L R' U L R' B' U 
12. 7.36 L' B U' R' U' R' U R' 
13. 4.73 U' R' B' L U B U R B 
14. 5.62 R' B R L U B L' R U' 
15. 3.95 B U L R B' R B' U' B 
16. 5.30 U' R' L' U' B R U B' 
17. 5.83 U L R' L' B L' B R' U' 
18. 4.48 U B' L U' L' R B L 
19. 4.90 R' B R U R' L' R' L 
20. 5.18 R B R' L' U R L B' 
21. 6.79 U' B' R B' L' U' B L' B 
22. (11.25) L' R' L U' L B L' R' 
23. 3.65 R L' R' B' R L' U B 
24. 4.66 R' B R B' R' B' L' U 
25. 4.03 R B U L B R U' L B' 
26. 4.68 L B U L' B L R B' 
27. (2.84) L' U' R B' U' R U' B' U' 
28. 5.21 B' R L R L' R U' B' 
29. 5.65 R B' L U' R' L' R B' 
30. 6.55 L B U' L U L' B U' 
31. 4.80 R' L B' L R U' R' U L 
32. 4.78 B' L' U R' L' U B R 
33. 5.71 B U' R' B R B U' R' L' 
34. 5.03 R' L U' R' L' U L' U' L 
35. 3.54 R' B R' B U' L B U 
36. 6.83 R L' B' L R' U B' U' 
37. 4.45 L' R' L R' B L' R' U 
38. 4.82 U' R' L R U L' R' L R' 
39. 8.02 U' R B' L' B L' R L' 
40. 5.61 L' U' L U' L U' B' U 
41. 2.92 B' R' B R B' U' R' B' R' 
42. (2.49) R' U' R B' L' R U' L' U' 
43. 3.23 L B U R B L' R B L 
44. 3.14 L' B U' R' B' L U R' B' U' 
45. 6.28 L' R' B U' B' R' U L' 
46. 6.92 R' B' R U R U L' U 
47. 4.63 L' B L' U' R L' U L' R' 
48. 4.25 R' U L' U' L B U' R' 
49. 5.48 B' L' R' B U' B' R U' L 
50. 6.07 U' B U R' U L' U' L 
51. (9.34) L R' L' U' B L B' L' 
52. 6.74 B R' B' R' L' B' U' B L' 
53. 4.12 U' L R L' U' B R' B' 
54. 6.71 R B' L R U' B' R' B' L' 
55. 7.05 U B' L R B L U' R' B 
56. 3.38 L B U B R L' U' R 
57. 5.64 B L' U' B' R' B' U B' L' 
58. 5.03 R' L R' L' U' R' B' R' 
59. 4.61 L' U B' R L R' L R U 
60. (9.08) U R U B' U' R' B R L 
61. 4.78 B' R B U B R' B' U' L 
62. 6.80 U R' L' B R' U L B' L' 
63. (2.63) L' R' U R' B U R' U' R' 
64. 4.98 B' R B' U R L R L' R' 
65. 3.70 B U' R B' U L' U B' U 
66. 5.07 B' L' R' B' U' L U R 
67. 6.17 B' L' R' U' R B' U L U' 
68. (2.55) B' U' B' R U L' R U R' 
69. 7.01 B U R U' L U' L B U 
70. 3.43 B' R' L' U' B L R' L 
71. 4.02 U B U' B L U R U' R 
72. 4.02 L U L' B U' R U' R' L' 
73. 5.04 L B R B' R B' U' L 
74. 7.60 U R B' U' R B L' B 
75. 4.60 U' R U R L U' B R 
76. (8.62) L' R U R L' U L B 
77. 7.56 R' B U' R B L B R L 
78. (8.14) L' R' B R' L B L B' U' 
79. 4.45 R' U' R B' R L R' L 
80. 6.87 B' L' U' B L U' R B 
81. 5.14 L' B L R' B' L U B 
82. 4.86 R' U' L' U' B' U' B R' 
83. 6.22 L' B' R U' R U B' R' 
84. 4.45 U' L B R B L' B' U' 
85. 4.30 R L' R U R U' B' L' 
86. 6.46 U L R' U L' B' R' L 
87. 2.90 U L B L U' L' B R' L' 
88. 5.74 R B L U B' R U' R B 
89. 6.73 R' B' U B' R B U L' U 
90. 4.87 R B L' R U' B' R' B' 
91. 4.52 L B U' L R U' B L' 
92. 4.13 L B U B L R' B L R' L' 
93. 4.83 B U L B' R L B' L' U 
94. 4.47 U' L R' U R' B R U' R' 
95. 4.16 U B' L' B' U B' R L' B' 
96. 6.16 R' L R' L' R L R U' 
97. 4.13 U' B L R B' R' B' R U' 
98. 7.28 L' B U L U' L U B' 
99. 4.41 B U' R L R' B' L B 
100. 6.57 B L U B L R L B'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 16, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Finally finished OLL


Good job man! I still haven't finished learning it. I believe that I have 16 cases left. I'll make it one of my goals for winter break.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Good job man! I still haven't finished learning it. I believe that I have 16 cases left. I'll make it one of my goals for winter break.


Thanks! I figured years almost over gotta get this done!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 16, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Thanks! I figured years almost over gotta get this done!


Sweet. How's William doing?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2014)

41.02 4x4 single with DP cool


----------



## SoySauS (Dec 16, 2014)

So my 3x3 personal best used to be 24.56 seconds or something like that.
Last night I beat it by getting 24.10! Then, not long after, I beat it again with 23.47! Right after that, I got 23.47, which is frustrating because I was close to beating it. . .
And then a bit after I got 22.37, my current personal best.
But then I just got like 36 seconds so I guess my streak is over.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 16, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> My Ao100 PB progress since September:
> 
> View attachment 4764
> 
> ...



You've come down from 22 Ao100 to 16 Ao100 in 3 months???? Oh my! I've come from 25 to 23. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2014)

4x4 PBs

34.87 single, no parity, had an EPLL skip lol
42.33 avg5
47.31 avg100


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 4x4 PBs
> 
> 34.87 single, no parity, had an EPLL skip lol
> 42.33 avg5
> 47.31 avg100



Oh man 4x4. How are people so fast at 4x4 :/


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 16, 2014)

mafergut said:


> You've come down from 22 Ao100 to 16 Ao100 in 3 months???? Oh my! I've come from 25 to 23. What am I doing wrong?



You do NOTHING wrong 

I don't like the statement: "You're improvement rate is just lower", because I rate the time you practise as more important.
The improvement is composed of 80% practise and 20% talent I'd say. Even if you're improvement rate is lower than others, you improve very fast.

So, I do 100 solves each day, which I recommend you too. With that many solves you improve rapidly!
For me it takes around 50-55 Minutes to do 100 solves since I'm Sub-17. For around 20 seconds it takes about 1:00-1:15 hours.
If you can't afford enough time, no problem, just do 50 or as many as you want as long as you do it constantly.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh man 4x4. How are people so fast at 4x4 :/



I just turn as fast as I can without losing my look ahead  I don't get how people are fast at bigger cubes lol


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 16, 2014)

All Pyra PBs except single  Sub-6 avg100 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 123/123
best time: 3.49
worst time: 19.19

current avg5: 7.60 (σ = 2.75)
best avg5: 4.65 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 6.32 (σ = 2.45)
best avg12: 5.26 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 6.13 (σ = 1.46)
best avg100: 5.96 (σ = 1.24)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 16, 2014)

2.641 avg 400 2x2


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 16, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> All Pyra PBs except single  Sub-6 avg100
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 123/123
> ...



NR pls.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 16, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> NR pls.


Yeah sure


----------



## Chree (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeeeeessssssss...

Beat my OH Ao100: 25.22 -> 24.99

And a new PB Ao12: 23.5x -> 23.40



Spoiler



average	24.99
best 5	22.20
best 12	23.40
best	19.12
worst	33.25
std dev	02.71


25.67
22.03
23.57
29.01
30.56
27.24
29.22
28.87
25.31
26.33
30.62
21.41
26.00
24.59
28.84
23.65
26.46
24.47 (+2)
19.51
27.85
23.59
23.50
19.12
22.57
26.98
24.13
23.16
24.77
23.52
26.38
25.03
22.20
25.76
26.28
23.07
28.75
24.45
25.28
22.52
22.86
20.20
23.66
29.11
24.15
24.87
22.83
30.35
24.08
25.23
28.14
27.65
26.83
32.25
24.49
21.59
27.78
22.94
25.13
21.66
22.95
24.64
28.30
27.81
25.66
24.66
22.46
26.15
20.32
33.25
27.95
21.99
22.85
23.78
22.37
25.04
21.72
25.24
24.12
25.52
26.47
21.85
21.55
20.60
27.48
24.04
31.64
25.51
24.00
24.66
20.68
24.70
24.46
25.77
21.10
29.61
23.89
23.88
22.26
24.12
27.86


----------



## mafergut (Dec 16, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> You do NOTHING wrong
> 
> I don't like the statement: "You're improvement rate is just lower", because I rate the time you practise as more important.
> The improvement is composed of 80% practise and 20% talent I'd say. Even if you're improvement rate is lower than others, you improve very fast.
> ...



I do an Ao100 every day I can, which in the end turns out to be 3-5 days a week. When I can afford it I even do some more (125, 150...), but still, I'm 44 and not specially talented so that might also be a factor. From 35 to 25 the progress was fast but from then on it has been very, very slow. Anyway, I will keep on trying. Let's see how much I can improve in 2015. I hope to be sub-20 (Ao100) at least 

Thanks a lot for your feedback, by the way!


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 16, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Official: 7.16 3x3 single and 3:19.67 7x7 single, plus some other not-as-significant PBs: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=747&compid=8
> 
> Unofficial (Clock, done last week):
> 
> ...


Incredible times. UWR Ao5 and Ao12 if I'm not mistaken!
(although I'd be interested to see what Yunho Nam's PB's are like...)

Heartbreaking to hear about the official averages. That makes two costly DNF's in clock from that weekend >_<


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 16, 2014)

30 average for OH


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 16, 2014)

5x5 PBs
2:19.67 ao12
2:28.43 ao100

Yay sub 2:30 ao100!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 17, 2014)

Been solving for over a year now. Never realized since I haven't been solving for the last month because I was getting annihilated by school. 

I never solve big cubes. I figured out I enjoy 2x2, 3x3, and weird puzzles. Been to 1 comp a few months after I started.
In the new year I need to buy a clock and learn it solve it as well as 3x3x3 with feet and BLD. Should probably get good at big cubes as well. Plan on attending lots of comps.

One year of solving achievement and PBs. (Single, Ao5, Ao12).

*Times:*
*2x2x2* - lol, 4.978, 5.902
*3x3x3* - 9.60, 15.71, 17.53
*3x3x3 ZZ* - 11.47, 19.14, 21.44
*3x3x3 OH* - 28.6, 34.15, 39.53
*4x4x4* - 1:16.43, 1:30.94, 1:32.92
*5x5x5 *- 4:08.44, 4:53.72, N/A
*6x6x6* - 7:40.29,	N/A,	N/A
*7x7x7* - 10 mins+, N/A, N/A
*Pyraminx* - 2.79,	8.79,	9.78
*Megaminx* - 3:01.36, 3:46.84, 4:21.75
*Skewb* - 1.17, 4.78, 6.37
*Square1* - 14.46, 41.69, 44.35

*Algs Learned*
*2x2x2 *- Ortega 20+ | CLL 20/42 | EG-1 5/42 | EG-2 2/42
*3x3x3* - PLL 35/21 | OLL 70/57 | F2L 40+ | COLL 42/42 | OH PLL 30/21 | OH OLL 60+/57 | OH COLL 10/42
*4x4x4* - Parities obviously | *5x5x5* - L2E 4/13? 
*Pyraminx* - 5 LBL algs | *Skewb* - Sarah's Advanced (Easy cases + 1 or 2, Z and H) | *Square-1* - Cubeshape 10-15, EP 15+


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 17, 2014)

I learned full OLL.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 17, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I learned full OLL.



Noice. You are already super fast now. Wonder how much this will help your times.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did my first Ao50 using only full COLL/EPLL even with the S and AS cases for LL. Wonder how fast I can catch my CFOP times

single
best: 16.82
worst: 46.05

mean of 3
best: 20.11 (σ = 2.87)

avg of 5
best: 22.24 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 12
best: 24.45 (σ = 2.73)

avg of 50 
best: 25.96 (σ = 3.31)


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 17, 2014)

I just downloaded the PrismaPuzzleTimer, and I see this as a major accomplishment. It's such an awesome piece of software.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 17, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> I just downloaded the PrismaPuzzleTimer, and I see this as a major accomplishment. It's such an awesome piece of software.



Superior timer imo


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2014)

6.77, 7.02, 6.85, 8.30, 8.04 = 7.30 Clock avg5 at the weekly comp. Would've been PB if I didn't fail the last solve. Still nice though


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I learned full OLL.


You didn't know full OLL already? I never would've guessed. How many algs did you have left? 

As far as I know, you have the UWR for fastest official CFOP average by someone who doesn't know full OLL.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wait Keaton doesn't know full OLL?!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a 6x6 solve that would've been PB if I hadn't gotten ALL of the worst LL cases. At 2:17, F2L was done, and I had 3 edges oriented. I did OLL parity, and got the worst OCLL (pi), then PLL: parity, then Z perm. (It's the worst because I don't know anything but the <M,U> Z perm. It's my slowest PLL by far on big cubes) The solve was 2:40. PB is 2:36. LL took 23 seconds.


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Wait Keaton doesn't know full OLL?!


He does!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I had a 6x6 solve that would've been PB if I hadn't gotten ALL of the worst LL cases. At 2:17, F2L was done, and I had 3 edges oriented. I did OLL parity, and got the worst OCLL (pi), then PLL: parity, then Z perm. (It's the worst because I don't know anything but the <M,U> Z perm. It's my slowest PLL by far on big cubes) The solve was 2:40. PB is 2:36. LL took 23 seconds.



Heheheh. (I shouldn't be so mean )


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I had a 6x6 solve that would've been PB if I hadn't gotten ALL of the worst LL cases. At 2:17, F2L was done, and I had 3 edges oriented. I did OLL parity, and got the worst OCLL (pi), then PLL: parity, then Z perm. (It's the worst because I don't know anything but the <M,U> Z perm. It's my slowest PLL by far on big cubes) The solve was 2:40. PB is 2:36. LL took 23 seconds.


That sucks  you should learn the R and U Z perm, it's pretty easy to learn and also helps with OH.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> That sucks  you should learn the R and U Z perm, it's pretty easy to learn and also helps with OH.



R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2U' R' U2
Last U2 can be moved to the front/cancelled off depending on AUF


LEARN IT QUICK PLS


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> How many algs did you have left?



One.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> One.


Which one?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2014)

PB OH average of 12:
10.92, 11.22, 11.45, (9.64), 13.10, 12.07, 13.02, 11.16, 12.28, (14.09), 11.76, 11.92 =* 11.89*

Yeah, doesn't seem that fast, but it's a PB. Solves 1-4 also make a 11.20 avg5 which is pretty good.

Also, pretty fast tps:

10.30 R2 L U2 F D' R2 F2 L' U B R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 

z y2
F' R' z U' R' U' R2 z
R U' R' U R' U' R
R U' R' U z U R' U' z' R U' R'
z U' R U R2 U' R U z'
y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

72 etm / 10.30 = *6.99 tps*


----------



## BlameCain (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got a 32.5 average of 20. Down from barely sub 40. Only using 4 look last layer, except for the occasional pll I know. Time to learn those plls and practice that look ahead. Its starting to happen some and feels real good when it does.


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2014)

15 puzzle: (9.773), (5.609), 8.472, 5.848, 5.939, 6.742, 5.980, 6.323, 6.243, 6.163, 5.706, 6.612 = *6.402*
also movecount: (102), (59), 81, 73, 74, 78, 65, 76, 68, 70, 67, 70 = *72.200*

E: 30 solves into a OH session, and the worst time is a 26... wat


Spoiler



Rubik's cube one-handed
17-Dec-2014 20:25:29 - 20:48:25

Mean: 23.48
Average: 23.55
Best time: 18.22
Median: 24.38
Worst time: 26.91
Standard deviation: 2.46

Best average of 5: 20.81
10-14 - (19.15) 21.93 (26.24) 19.84 20.67

Best average of 12: 21.92
6-17 - 21.56 22.10 (18.22) 25.06 19.15 21.93 (26.24) 19.84 20.67 21.37 24.71 22.84

1. 24.43 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' L U B' R' F' L' D R2 F2 U' L'
2. 23.26 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R' U R L D2 F' D' R' U B' L
3. 26.91 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L F' U' L' F2 U' L2 U' L' B' U2
4. 25.30 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' R D' B2 L2 U' L' B' D2 F U2
5. 24.55 U L2 D F2 R2 U L2 D U' L2 U2 R L F' L' B2 F2 L' U F' D'
6. 21.56 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U L U B' F2 L' B R2 F R' F2 D
7. 22.10 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R' F' R F L D2 B L D' L
8. 18.22 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 D R2 F' R' B' U' B' L2 U' F2 R F' L U'
9. 25.06 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 R2 U' R U2 B' F2 L' D F R L' D B
10. 19.15 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' L' U F2 L D2 B2 U'
11. 21.93 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' L D2 U B2 L' U2 L' B U B2 U'
12. 26.24 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 U L2 B' R U2 L2 D L2 D L' B2 U'
13. 19.84 L2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 D U' R2 U' R' B' R U F' D B2 R2 F' L'
14. 20.67 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B' D' L' F2 R' U L2 U F L U
15. 21.37 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D' U B' D2 R' B L F L2 D' R L' U'
16. 24.71 U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B U' R B L B' L' B' D' U' L
17. 22.84 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 L F' D' F' D B L D R L2 U
18. 26.88 B2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D F R2 U L' B2 F' R D2 R B D'
19. 21.12 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R D2 U' B' L' B L2 U' B' F' U
20. 21.81 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' R U B U2 L' D F D
21. 26.74 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R' F' D' R' U' L' D R' B D
22. 26.19 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U' R U' B U L U' R' F' D2 F'
23. 24.33 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U B U F L' F' D2 L D' R2 L' U'
24. 21.08 U L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' U' F L' D' R B2 U2 B R2 D
25. 24.60 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B' L U F' R2 U R' D' L2 U R'
26. 26.09 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U F' R U' R U' B D' L F' L2
27. 26.23 B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R F' L' F' U' F R2 D2 B2 D U'
28. 25.13 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R B R' B' L D' R2 U2 B' D
29. 25.24 D' B2 D R2 U R2 D R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L B F' L2 D F' U L D'
30. 20.92 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 U R2 L2 D B D2 R' B' D R2 D2 B' U F


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 17, 2014)

First 4x4 PB in a while
single: 50.94
Also 5x5 ao12: 2:19.52

Edit: New 4x4 ao12 PB: 59.715, 55.932, 1:03.447, (1:27.706), 1:07.821, 58.161, (53.965), 1:03.352, 1:01.077, 1:03.890, 56.887, 1:00.468 = 1:01.075
The 1:27 and 1:07 screwed this up a little bit though.


----------



## JeLe (Dec 17, 2014)

Just got a 22.39 3x3 single, but it was with a hand scramble that one of my friends did, so I don't know if I can count it. Oh well. Maybe it's not legitimate, but I can remember it anyway.
For the record, my "legitimate" single PB is 26.38.

Accomplishment #2: almost done learning all of PLL. Only have the G perms left. I know that full PLL won't greatly improve my times, but it's just a fun goal to complete, and it gives me a 2LLL with proper ZZ. I'm learning this just in time for... 

Accomplishment #3: my first competition.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 17, 2014)

It seems like whenever I beat my PB's it's by a ton and then it seems like I'll never be able to beat them again, but I keep proving myself wrong, which is awesome. 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-17
solves/total: 70/70

single
best: 10.152
worst: 36.827

mean of 3
best: 11.772 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 5
best: 12.503 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 12
best: 13.936 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 50
best: 14.706 (σ = 1.52)

All pb's except the single, which is .02 seconds off.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> PB OH average of 12:
> 10.92, 11.22, 11.45, (9.64), 13.10, 12.07, 13.02, 11.16, 12.28, (14.09), 11.76, 11.92 =* 11.89*
> 
> Yeah, doesn't seem that fast, but it's a PB. Solves 1-4 also make a 11.20 avg5 which is pretty good.
> ...



Update:
Average of 12: 11.84
1. 12.93 F2 D L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L' B F2 L' R B' D' R F2 R2
2. 12.97 B' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L2 U F' L' R2 B2 U L F' D2 R'
3. 10.11 B2 U R F D2 F B' U' F R' L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U D2 R2 U' B2
4. 11.47 F2 U2 B L2 B2 F R2 D2 B L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 B2 D2 U' F' U' B
5. 10.82 D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 U' B' R U L2 F' U2 R' U L' R2
6. 11.54 D2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 D' F' R' B2 U' F' L D' F U
7. 12.06 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 L F' D2 U' B F D2 L' D F2
8. (15.52) R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B' U B U' F L' D F' R2 F2
9. 9.60 U' D' B' L U D B' D2 R' F' D L2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2
10. 12.43 L' F' U2 L' F' D2 F' R' U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2
11. 14.48 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R' B' L U R D' B2 R D R'
12. (9.04) D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' D F2 R' D' R U F R' U'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 17, 2014)

5.996 3x3 PB NL single! WTF?????
Scramble: D2 B2 R' B2 R B2 U2 F' U' F2 R L U2 B2 R' F2 R U2 D2


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 5.996 3x3 PB NL single! WTF?????
> Scramble: D2 B2 R' B2 R B2 U2 F' U' F2 R L U2 B2 R' F2 R U2 D2



what the heck.. 
R' F B' U R U' R2


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> what the heck..
> R' F B' U R U' R2



That is weird, but I started with green, because I'm not colour neutral.


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 17, 2014)

Onehanded

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-18
avg of 12: 14.25
avg of 5: 13.10 (Solves 7-11)


Spoiler: Time List:



1. 13.97 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F L R' F2 L' D F2 U2 F2 
2. 13.24 U R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B' R' U R' D F L2 R2 U' F2 
3. 15.62 F' L2 F U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 B D' F U L' F' R2 
4. 16.20 L D L2 U' R' L' U' F' L B' U2 B U2 F D2 B D2 R2 L2 F' 
5. 15.44 D2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 L U R' B U F' R2 B2 L' F' 
6. (17.52) D2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 F D B' D' R U' L' B D' F' R2 
7. 14.27 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' F' U' B D' L' B2 F L' 
8. 13.41 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F' D' L' D' L2 U L' B' D2 U' L' 
9. 12.59 R2 L2 U R2 F L2 U' D F' L' F2 L F2 D2 L B2 L U2 F2 U2 
10. 13.32 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L' B' L' F R D' B2 D' L B2 
11. (12.35) F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' L2 D' B U' B D2 R' B' R2 F R' 
12. 14.42 R2 U2 R U2 R D2 L' U2 L U2 L' D' L2 R D' F U2 F' D2 B' R'



Later, i got two more 14.25s and even a 13.87 avg12, btu i had to delete a DNF, so i didnt count it 

this compensates for my failed almost-8-second-single yesterday


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 18, 2014)

4.97 F D B2 R2 F L' F' R' D L' U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L
x2 B R U R' L2 F L' 
U2 R U' R' L U2 L'
U R' U' R U2 R' U R
d' L' U L U' L' U L
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U
8.25 TPS notbad.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2x2 - 9x9x9 real man relay

2x2x2 scramble in 2.79, solve in 5.91
3x3x3 scramble in 7.19, solve in 12.49 = 28.38 total
4x4x4 scramble in 15.87, solve in 36.52 = 1:20.77 total
5x5x5 scramble in 25.73, solve in 1:19.48 = 3:05.98 total
6x6x6 scramble in 44.53, solve in 3:01.21 = 6:51.72 total
7x7x7 scramble in 1:02.46, solve in 3:21.16 (!) = 11:15.34 total
8x8x8 scramble in 1:48.15, solve in 7:19.10 = 20:22.59 total
9x9x9 scramble in 2:25.01, solve in 10:42.20 = 33:29.80 total


----------



## Habs (Dec 18, 2014)

I just beat my PB, my PB was 26.00 and my new PB is 25.83


----------



## Habs (Dec 18, 2014)

Well this was fast lol beat my PB again! 25.30 is my new PB


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 18, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Superior timer imo



Nope, nowhere as amazing as the PrismaPuzzleTimer, sorry.

Anyway, here are some results from this morning. My hands are FROZEN. F2L was generally under 15 seconds, but my OLLs and PLLs took forever because of my heavy fingers.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Dec 18, 2014 11:21:33 AM - 11:32:50 AM

Mean: 33.17
Average: 33.47
Best time: 26.63
Median: 35.83
Worst time: 37.67
Standard deviation: 4.26

Best average of 5: 30.67
5-9 - (26.63) 28.14 35.83 (36.12) 28.04

1. 37.61 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L' B2 U' B R2 D' L' F' L U'
2. 37.67 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F' D R2 U' L' D2 R U' B' U' R2
3. 36.55 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 B2 D R2 B' D2 U' F' R2 U2 B' D' R
4. 31.97 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D2 L' B' U' B' D' F R2 D' B2 D
5. 26.63 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F' D R B R2 U L' F2 R
6. 28.14 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U' F' R' B D' R2 D' B U' R' B
7. 35.83 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U R' L F R' L2 B2 U' F' D F2 D'
8. 36.12 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U F2 L2 U' B U2 F2 L B2 R' F' L' F D'
9. 28.04 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D F U L' B U' F2 L D' R' D2


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Nope, nowhere as amazing as the PrismaPuzzleTimer, sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here are some results from this morning. My hands are FROZEN. F2L was generally under 15 seconds, but my OLLs and PLLs took forever because of my heavy fingers.
> 
> ...



Name one thing cstimer can't do better or one thing it can't do at least as well?


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pyra PB's 
Ao100: 7.3
Ao12: 5.86
Ao5: 4.05
Mo3: 3.15
Single: 1.93
 1-flip/oka


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Name one thing cstimer can't do better or one thing it can't do at least as well?


Does it save all your times and give you a notification if you get a PB?



XTowncuber said:


> what the heck..
> R' F B' U R U' R2


U2 y' L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L (8/15)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6/21)
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r' // ZBLL (9/30)


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Name one thing cstimer can't do better or one thing it can't do at least as well?



magic



Spoiler



statistics


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

567. 16.957 F' R' D B2 L U R2 D2 B' R B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2

First sub-17, didn't even seem that fast. Just very easy F2L and a CPLL skip. I tried the scramble again, got F R U R' U' F' OLL and a U perm.

Also new Ao12 PB.

avg of 12: 25.274

Time List:
1. 23.439 R2 U' R2 B' L' D F' U L D B' D B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 
2. 25.322 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F' L R2 D2 B R2 B2 F2 R 
3. 28.917 R' L' U2 L B' U' D' L' D2 F L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 
4. 26.433 L D2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 L D2 R U2 F D' B' L B' L R' B' D2 
5. 23.821 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' R' D' L D F' U2 R' B' 
6. 22.231 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 U' F R2 D2 U' R U' F' L' F2 
7. 25.904 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F' D2 L U' R F R D' F R' 
8. 26.456 R2 D' B L U B2 L' F' D' R' B2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 
9. 23.958 R' B' U' R L B' D B U2 F' U' B2 U R2 D B2 U L2 D R2 D 
10. (22.157) U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B R2 F' R2 B L' U' R2 
11. (28.943) R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R B' D' L B' D2 F' U R' F2 
12. 26.263 B' L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U L U R D F2 U B2 U2

I still have really bad consistency.

EDIT: Smashed Ao12.

avg of 12: 24.540

Time List:
1. 21.355 B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L B2 F U R2 D' L B F2 L 
2. 24.823 B R2 B2 L F' L B U R F U L2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 U 
3. 27.423 F2 L R B2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L' B D' F' D' U' F2 L U2 B L 
4. 26.533 R B U L' D F U F' B2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 
5. 27.988 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D R' U2 F R U' B L D' 
6. (16.957) F' R' D B2 L U R2 D2 B' R B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 
7. 23.807 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R' U F' L2 R' D U' R2 F R2 D' 
8. 24.622 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' L U' B' D' L2 D F2 L D F' 
9. (33.126) R2 U2 F L2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R B' F U' L' U' L' R2 U 
10. 23.836 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 R F R' F2 U' B R' D' R2 B2 R 
11. 19.179 L F2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L F' L B2 L' R D' F' L' 
12. 25.830 L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U L2 U2 R U B U B L2 D' B U' R'

Afterwards I got a sup-30 though and messed up the Ao12. :/

EDITMOAR: CN PB. (23.992) B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' D' L' R U' F U2 R' B' F' R2


----------



## nalralz (Dec 18, 2014)

I am stickering my teraminx all by hand!!! 718 to go!!! (just started)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

nalralz said:


> I am stickering my teraminx all by hand!!! 718 to go!!! (just started)



Will you survive? Please tell us if you don't.


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

The second time I've done this event within a month (last session was 20th November)... why am I doing this

2. 2:01.13 R2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' L D B L' U F U2 R' B R D'
PB single

5. 2:06.20+ L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U L' F' L2 F' L2 B R' B R' U
Looked up on PLL (L perm) at ~1:35, then failed. +2 by about 10-15 degrees.

(feet)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> The second time I've done this event within a month (last session was 20th November)... why am I doing this
> 
> 2. 2:01.13 R2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' L D B L' U F U2 R' B R D'
> PB single
> ...



Meanwhile I can't sub-8 feet.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 19, 2014)

Guinness World Records currently lists a GWR of solving 5 cubes in a row One-Handed with a time of 1:52.69

I just tried and got 1:12.69 lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Guinness World Records currently lists a GWR of solving 5 cubes in a row One-Handed with a time of 1:52.69
> 
> I just tried and got 1:12.69 lol


Sub-1 should be possible?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-1 should be possible?



Sub-12 5 cubes in a row with no inspection? Maybe on a very good day.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2014)

7:05.12 7x7 single, first solve in ages. That was really tiring lol

Not gonna stop practicing until I get to sub 5:30...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Guinness World Records currently lists a GWR of solving 5 cubes in a row One-Handed with a time of 1:52.69
> 
> I just tried and got 1:12.69 lol


Lol. If I were you I would be calling them up  4:12.999 6x6 PB single


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 19, 2014)

Learned Roux Method in one day. Thought it would be harder.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 19, 2014)

Spoiler: 7.28 pyraminx avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-18
avg of 50: 7.28

Time List:
1. 4.96 U R' U' R L B U' R' l b u 
2. 7.00 U' R' L B R' B' U R U' l' u 
3. (11.99) L R L R B U' R L' l' r b' u' 
4. 7.10 U' R L B U R U B' U r b' u' 
5. 8.80 R L B R' U' L B R l r b' u 
6. 8.84 U R U' B R U B' L r b u 
7. 7.18 U B R L' R' B L U' l' r' b u' 
8. 7.85 L R B' U' R' B L R' B' r b' u 
9. 7.27 U R B R' U R' B' L b' u 
10. 7.08 U' R U' R' B' R' L U B' r b' u 
11. 7.32 U' B U B' L' B' R' L r' u' 
12. 7.84 R' U R' U L' B U' R l' r' b' u' 
13. 5.37 U L' U' R' B' L' R L' b u' 
14. 6.67 U R U' B R' L' B' L' u' 
15. 4.83 U L U R U R L U' r' b u 
16. 6.43 R B' U R' B L U L' l r' u 
17. 7.49 R' L R' B L' R' B R' l' r' b 
18. 8.57 R' L B U' L' U' B L r' b u 
19. 7.79 R L' R' U' L' R' B U l' r 
20. 6.29 L B U B U B' R L b' u' 
21. 8.27 R L' R L U' R' U' L l' r u 
22. 6.06 R B' L R B' R' U B l r u' 
23. 7.81 L U' B' L' U' L' U' L' R' u' 
24. (9.88) L B U R' L' U B L' U' l' r' b' u' 
25. 9.09 R L' U R' U B' R U' l' r' b u 
26. 8.05 B' L' B' L' U' L B' U' u 
27. 6.65 R' B R U R' U L R l' u 
28. 8.43 B R' U B' U' B' L' R l' r b' u 
29. 5.75 L R' L B R U' L R' B' l u' 
30. 7.42 L U' R U' B R' B' U' l' b' u' 
31. 6.32 U L U B' L' R' L' R u' 
32. 5.68 U R B L B U' B R' b 
33. 6.10 U R U' R B U' B U' l' b 
34. 6.47 U L' R B' R L' B R B u 
35. 5.75 L U B R' U L B' R l' b u 
36. 9.33 U R' L' B' R' L R U l r' u 
37. 9.64 R' L B R B U L R l b' u' 
38. (4.66) B L' U' L' B' R' U L u' 
39. 6.20 U L R U' L B' L U' l b 
40. 9.30 U L B L U B U R' B r u 
41. 8.30 L R L' U B R' U R' l' r' 
42. (10.18+) L' R' B U R' B U B U l' r b' 
43. 8.68 R U B' R' B U' B' U l r' 
44. 8.37 R' U' L' R' U L B' L' b' 
45. 6.70 U' R' U' R B' U R' B R' l' r 
46. (4.50) B R B' L U' R' B' U l r b' u 
47. 7.47 U' R B' R L' R B' U' r' b 
48. 7.28 U L U' B R L B' U' R l' r' 
49. (4.79) U R B U R' L' U B' r b u 
50. 6.54 U R L' R L' U' L' U' r





Spoiler: 7.01 pyraminx avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-18
avg of 25: 7.01

Time List:
1. 7.32 U' B U B' L' B' R' L r' u' 
2. 7.84 R' U R' U L' B U' R l' r' b' u' 
3. (5.37) U L' U' R' B' L' R L' b u' 
4. 6.67 U R U' B R' L' B' L' u' 
5. (4.83) U L U R U R L U' r' b u 
6. 6.43 R B' U R' B L U L' l r' u 
7. 7.49 R' L R' B L' R' B R' l' r' b 
8. 8.57 R' L B U' L' U' B L r' b u 
9. 7.79 R L' R' U' L' R' B U l' r 
10. 6.29 L B U B U B' R L b' u' 
11. 8.27 R L' R L U' R' U' L l' r u 
12. 6.06 R B' L R B' R' U B l r u' 
13. 7.81 L U' B' L' U' L' U' L' R' u' 
14. (9.88) L B U R' L' U B L' U' l' r' b' u' 
15. (9.09) R L' U R' U B' R U' l' r' b u 
16. 8.05 B' L' B' L' U' L B' U' u 
17. 6.65 R' B R U R' U L R l' u 
18. 8.43 B R' U B' U' B' L' R l' r b' u 
19. 5.75 L R' L B R U' L R' B' l u' 
20. 7.42 L U' R U' B R' B' U' l' b' u' 
21. 6.32 U L U B' L' R' L' R u' 
22. 5.68 U R B L B U' B R' b 
23. 6.10 U R U' R B U' B U' l' b 
24. 6.47 U L' R B' R L' B R B u 
25. 5.75 L U B R' U L B' R l' b u



also a 1.3x comp legal skewb single


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 19, 2014)

Wat 
2.50 Skewb avergge
1: 3.10	L R L' B L R L' B L B U' 
2: (3.39)	L R L U' B' R' B L' B' L' B' 
3: 2.15	L R L R L U' B' R U L U 
4: 2.27	L R L R' L' R U' L' B R' U' 
5: (1.24)	L R U B U' B' R' U' L B U' 

Try the last scramble


----------



## Username (Dec 19, 2014)

got this on cam

avg of 12: 9.48

Time List:
1. 8.26 D2 B D2 B2 D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F U B F U F' D' R D' B2 F2 
2. (15.17) D' L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F U L F2 U2 B F' U R D 
3. 10.16 R B2 R F' L2 B D R L' B L2 F' R2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' 
4. 9.08 F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' R' D' L2 R B D2 U' L' R' D' 
5. 8.76 B U2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D B' U2 L' R' B L B D' 
6. 10.50 R2 L F' D F' R2 B' D2 R B2 D F2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 
7. 10.13 L2 B2 F R2 B U2 B' D2 F D2 F' U' L' F2 D U' R' U' L2 D2 F' 
8. 8.46 F2 R B L2 U L' D' L' B R2 F2 U' D2 B2 R2 D F2 B2 U B2 
9. 11.62 R2 B R2 D' L' U' R' U2 D' R' U2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 L U2 L' D2 
10. 8.86 U L2 U R2 D U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L B D2 B2 D F2 L D' L 
11. 9.00 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 D U B2 D' L2 B U2 R' U B L D L' U' L' 
12. (8.13) B' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D F' L D2 R2 D


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 19, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> 2: (3.39)	L R L U' B' R' B L' B' L' B'



I can't figure out what you did on this scramble, but I have a good feeling that on the other scrambles, you did L5C + CLL in 8 moves for the first, 4 moves for the third, 4 moves for the fourth, no moves for the fifth.

EDIT: I might have found it:
(rubikskewb notation) r R' r z R' z r' R r R'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 19, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I can't figure out what you did on this scramble, but I have a good feeling that on the other scrambles, you did L5C + CLL in 8 moves for the first, 4 moves for the third, 4 moves for the fourth, no moves for the fifth.



r' z' r2' R r z2 r' R r

The layer I would have done

x' z2 r' R z2 r' R


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Meanwhile I can't sub-8 feet.


I was sub-8 by my second attempt  How many solves have you done?


----------



## VikingCuber (Dec 19, 2014)

Just smashed my pb with about 4 seconds. New pb is 17.39 and old pb was 21.06. FYI i average just under 30 seconds. 
Scramble: R2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R' D B' U2 B2 D' L D' R2 U
Can't seem do reconstruct it but i know i had a anti-sune for pll and a J-perm for pll.


----------



## VikingCuber (Dec 19, 2014)

Just smashed my pb with about 4 seconds. New pb is 17.39 and old pb was 21.06. FYI i average just under 30 seconds. 
Scramble: R2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R' D B' U2 B2 D' L D' R2 U
Can't seem do reconstruct it but i know i had a anti-sune for pll and a J-perm for pll.

EDIT:
Inspection: x2
Cross: R' D2 R' F' D L R' D

Dont know about the rest..


----------



## imvelox (Dec 19, 2014)

Feliks 7x7 UWRs
2:24/2:29/2:36

Ok i should quit cubing :S


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 19, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I can't figure out what you did on this scramble, but I have a good feeling that on the other scrambles, you did L5C + CLL in 8 moves for the first, 4 moves for the third, 4 moves for the fourth, no moves for the fifth.
> 
> EDIT: I might have found it:
> (rubikskewb notation) r R' r z R' z r' R r R'


Yep, all right. I really don't know why I did that layer on the second scramble, it must have been on the spur of the moment.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 19, 2014)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 7x7 UWRs
> 2:24/2:29/2:36
> 
> Ok i should quit cubing :S


u wot m9
1/3/5 or 1/5/12? incredible either way, just curious


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 19, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> u wot m9
> 1/3/5 or 1/5/12? incredible either way, just curious



Actually 1/3/12


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2014)

Rubik's cube with feet
19-Dec-2014 14:38:18 - 15:36:02

Mean: 2:09.65
Average: 2:07.32
Best time: 1:53.21 *PB*
Median: 2:05.00
Worst time:  2:49.46
Standard deviation: 15.40

Best mean of 3: 1:59.21 *PB*
3-7 - 1:58.93 1:53.21 2:05.50

Best average of 5: 1:59.46 *PB*
3-7 - 1:58.40 2:01.05 (2:33.87) 1:58.93 (1:53.21)

Best average of 12: 2:07.32 *PB*
1-12 - 2:06.71 2:04.50 1:58.40 2:01.05 2:33.87 1:58.93 (1:53.21) 2:05.50 2:10.70 (2:49.46) 2:03.79 2:09.71



Spoiler



1. 2:06.71 U R2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 D2 B2 U F L' U L' D' R' F' U' F' L2 D'
2. 2:04.50 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R U R' L' D2 F2 L' F' D' U
3. 1:58.40 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' R D2 B' U B D2 R' U' R
4. 2:01.05 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F' U L' D L' U2 R' D2 L' D'
5. 2:33.87 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' B2 U2 R2 U F L F R' D
6. 1:58.93 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B' L2 U L' D' R2 F L2 U' B2 D2
7. 1:53.21 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 D L2 U2 F R B' L F D L U2 L' B2 U'
8. 2:05.50 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U B L B2 U R' B' F' R2 L F' D
9. 2:10.70 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F' R' L U2 B' F U' B R D' U
10. 2:49.46 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F D2 R2 B2 L2 U L B U2 L2
11. 2:03.79 F2 D2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 B D' B' L F2 U2 B U' B F2
12. 2:09.71 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U L' U L2 F R' B' L F' L U' L2



E: FMC PB
Scramble: B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L D2 U' F U' L B' F' D B
Solution: R' B R F R' B' R F2 R' B' D' F' U' B D2 L' R' D' R2 D' L' D R2 D' R z2 F' U F U2 R U R' U (33 moves)



Spoiler



+ F' R' B' D' // 2x2 (4/4)
F' U' B // 2x2x2 (3/7)
D2 L' R' D2 * L' R // F2L-1 (6/13)
z2 F' U F U2 R U R' U // AB5C (8/21)

Insert at *: [D R2 D', L'] (3 moves cancel)
Insert at +: [R' B R, F] (1 move cancels)

Ran out of time for the last insertion because I was looking at the wrong corner and didn't understand why my commutator wasn't working.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 19, 2014)

Average of 100: 15.73


Spoiler



1. 17.98 F2 B' D L' B2 U R U F R L2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 
2. 16.86 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F L' F' U L' F' L' D' R2 F U' 
3. 15.31 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B F' R D F D' B' F' 
4. (11.60) F' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L U R B U2 R2 F D' B2 L 
5. 17.96 R2 B' D2 B R2 B R2 D2 F R2 F2 U F' L' F R B' D2 F R2 D 
6. 15.44 U2 L' U D R2 B' L B' L' F' U2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 B2 
7. 16.59 R2 D' B' U2 D2 L U2 R' D' F2 L2 U2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 D2 R 
8. 13.81 F L U B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R' B U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 F L2 
9. 17.46 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R' D' F R2 B R F2 D2 B' R 
10. 15.29 B2 L' B2 R' U2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D L' B U2 L2 R2 F U' 
11. 17.56 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 D U' L2 B2 F' L2 R' U B2 U F2 U B' L 
12. 18.92 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B R' B D' U' B2 F' L' D2 R' 
13. 16.89 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L R' U' B2 F' U R2 B' F' L U2 
14. 16.70 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U R2 D L2 R2 U B' R2 B L' D' R' D F' L2 R' 
15. 15.66 B2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 R F R2 D R' U R' B' D F' 
16. 16.22 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 R B2 R' B2 U' R2 U B R' B F' U R2 
17. 15.73 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U L' D' L2 U' L' U2 F R B 
18. 17.79 D2 R2 U L2 D L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 F' R D L' F L' R2 F' D' B' 
19. 16.59 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U' F' D' B L2 F D R2 U L F 
20. 15.95 U B L' F R2 F L' F B2 R D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 F' 
21. 15.13 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D B2 L' U L D' B F' L F D2 
22. (19.69) U' D2 F' B2 U' L B' L2 F' R' U2 F2 U D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 
23. 13.56 F L2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U' R B2 D2 U B' R2 D2 R' B 
24. 14.82 B2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 R B2 F2 R U2 F' D' U B2 R' B' F' D2 B' U 
25. 15.15 D2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B D' U' L U' B U' R B' U2 B 
26. 17.51 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B U' L' F' R U L' B L' R' 
27. 15.18 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F L B2 F2 D2 R' B' U' B2 R 
28. 16.28 L' F' R F U L' F B R B R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F 
29. 14.15 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U L2 B' L F' L' F' U R2 D L2 
30. 17.33 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 D B2 D U' F L' B2 F2 U L U2 B2 R2 U 
31. 14.24 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D F R' B2 L' D2 F2 D' B F' R2 
32. (19.14) L' F U D2 R B' D R B U' F2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 
33. 16.07 D F R' B' U' B2 R U2 B U D R2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 
34. 15.90 U2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' F2 D L2 R' B' U2 L2 D' R' F 
35. 15.13 D2 U L2 D U B2 R2 B2 R2 D B L R2 U2 L' D' B' U B2 F2 
36. 17.19 R D2 R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L' R' U' L B L2 D' L' F R' D2 B2 
37. 15.47 F2 B R' F' R B2 R D F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D2 
38. 16.78 F2 U2 B R F2 U F' D F' U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 
39. 16.15 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 D' U' B' L U' B D2 R2 U' B 
40. 16.25 U B' D' L F' R2 D2 F' D' B R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 
41. 15.37 U D F2 R F' R F' B' U D2 L2 B2 L U2 D2 L' B2 R D2 R' 
42. 17.01 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 B D2 B' L2 R2 B' R D F U' F' D2 U2 R' F2 R 
43. 17.78 F L' F' B D' F2 B' R2 B R L2 U2 F' B2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 
44. 16.59 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 R' F' D2 F R D F2 L D' R' 
45. (11.29) B U' R F B R' U D2 R' F D F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F2 
46. 15.45 D R2 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 U B' L D L' B' F' D R' U2 B' 
47. 18.23 D2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R2 F D B2 R D2 U R B' D' R2 
48. (11.96) R' B2 F2 R U2 R F2 L' R2 D2 L2 U' F L' D2 B2 D' L D B' F 
49. 14.57 D2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 U L' U2 R' B D2 B2 L R2 F' 
50. 14.83 U2 R F2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' B' R' D R' F2 L' B2 D R B' 
51. 15.20 U2 L' D' F' L' U F B2 L2 B R U' R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 
52. 15.48 U2 L D' F R2 L' D B D R F2 R U2 R' D2 L' F2 L' U2 L' 
53. 17.32 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' D' L' F R B2 D R' F' 
54. 12.83 F' U2 F' L2 B' D2 B D2 F R2 F2 U' L' U2 F L' D' L D R 
55. 16.21 F R' F' L' F R2 L' U2 F L' F2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 
56. 13.65 B2 L F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 D2 U B2 D R B2 F' D' U' R F2 
57. (18.95) L' B U2 F' D B U L' D F B D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 F' 
58. 15.93 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' U B2 L2 D U' F' U2 R' D' F2 R' U2 B' D2 F 
59. 17.78 D' B2 D' B R L2 F D R U R B2 R F2 D2 L F2 R B2 U2 
60. 15.97 L B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' D F R2 L2 B2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 
61. 15.50 D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R B' R' D F2 R' U' F 
62. 14.54 F U2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 D' B2 R B U R2 D R2 D' L' 
63. 15.16 D2 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 B' D2 U2 B2 L F L' F2 R' B2 U' F L F 
64. 16.26 B D2 U2 F R2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F D F' D' B2 L2 B' R' B2 U2 
65. 18.20 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 L D2 L D' U2 L' B D U' R B R U' 
66. 15.03 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L R F2 R' F' D' B' U L F U R2 
67. 14.57 R F R2 D' F' B2 U2 R' L2 F B2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
68. 12.44 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 B F' U L U2 F' R2 U' B U 
69. 16.43 B' U2 D' B' L2 F2 U' F L B R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 B2 
70. 17.14 B U2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' F' U F D U2 R F2 L F' 
71. 15.84 L2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 D B' F R D2 U B D L' U2 
72. (11.45) R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R D2 L2 R' U2 R' D B D R U' F2 L' D2 B' 
73. 16.13 U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B R' B U' F' R2 B' L U B 
74. 13.97 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 R U2 R B2 U B2 L B' U' R2 U2 F' R' D' 
75. 15.23 F B L F2 U F R B' D B2 R U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 
76. 15.35 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F R' F' U2 B2 F U2 F D2 
77. 16.40 D' B' U2 F' U R L D L' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 D2 F' 
78. 13.19 F2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 L' F U' L' D' F' 
79. 15.17 B R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R' F' D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R 
80. 17.05 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R B2 L U F D' L' B2 L' B' 
81. 18.30 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F2 R' F L' R2 B' D U' B D2 F2 
82. 16.20 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U R D2 B' L2 U' B R D' 
83. 14.68 U F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F U' F2 R B' F L D2 R' F 
84. 17.52 U2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F R D' L' B' L' U L2 R D2 
85. 14.16 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B D R' U' L' D' L2 R F U2 F2 
86. (19.02) B2 L2 F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' B U' B2 R B' L R2 D' R 
87. 17.68 D' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L' B' L F R D' F U2 R' U' 
88. 12.20 R U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R B2 F U2 F D' F2 D L' F' D2 
89. 14.04 F B2 L D2 F2 L B D' R L' U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 
90. 14.60 B' R2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' R U' L2 D2 B R' U2 F R2 U 
91. (20.04) F2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 L B L U L F R' U F2 D 
92. 13.75 L' B2 U2 L D2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D' B2 L U F R D2 B R2 
93. 13.75 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' R D F' R' U' B L2 U' B2 R 
94. (11.72) D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B D U' F' R D F L' R' B' 
95. 12.56 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F L F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' L' F2 
96. 16.51 B U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 B R' B' U' B2 F2 R2 F D' B 
97. 17.12 R D L B D2 R2 U' R L F2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U F2 
98. 13.96 B2 U2 L B' L' D B' L U' F2 R D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L D2 R' D2 
99. 13.27 F2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' L' D U L' D2 R D' F R' F' 
100. 14.50 L' U2 D2 F' L' D L' F U B D2 R U2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 D2



Close to sub 15


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2014)

what

1. 14.67 U' B2 U B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F' U2 B2 L' D' U' B2 L B U R

U2 L' U2 L2 U' // F2B-1 (5/5)
x y' U z' U L2 U2 // F2B-2 (4/9)
y' x U' L' U' L // F2B-3 (4/13)
L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' l // F2B-4 (11/24)
U L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U L // CMLL (12/36)
U M' U2 M U // LSE (5/41)

2.79 TPS

First OH Roux solve since I did one session over half a year ago, OH PB single...

And this is what I'm usually like:
1-5 - (14.67) 36.88 38.16 30.36 (39.50)


----------



## rybaby (Dec 19, 2014)

PB ao12: 11.37



Spoiler



Average of 12: 11.37
1. 10.38 D U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R' F2 R D L U L2 B2 R 
2. 9.51 U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' L' B2 U' B L2 U B2 D2 F2 
3. 12.51 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B2 F' D' L2 F U F R D' L' R 
4. 12.69 L' B2 U2 R B2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' R2 U' B L R' B D' F L' D2 B' 
5. 11.12 D2 R D B' R' B' D F' R D' B2 L' F2 R U2 B2 D2 L' D2 
6. 11.18 B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B L' D2 B' U L' F2 U L R 
7. (13.93) D2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F U R' B' L' B2 U' L' R B' 
8. (9.46) U F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 L' B U' F' U L' U' B2 D2 U' 
9. 10.01 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 B' U2 L D' F' R' F2 U R2 F D2 
10. 10.64 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 F2 D R' B F' R' B2 L' R F U 
11. 13.28 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' B' R F2 U B' U2 L2 B' D' 
12. 12.36 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 U L2 R' F D' B L R' F' D' B U'


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2014)

5x5x5 OH

2:17.84 single
2:28.97 avg5 = 2:31.97, 2:31.14, 2:23.79, (2:33.41), (2:20.01)
2:34.71 avg12 = 2:41.21, 2:31.97, 2:31.14, 2:23.79, 2:33.41, (2:20.01), 2:43.04, (3:00.49), 2:42.04, 2:44.32, 2:29.45, 2:26.68


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 19, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 5x5x5 OH
> 
> 2:17.84 single
> 2:28.97 avg5 = 2:31.97, 2:31.14, 2:23.79, (2:33.41), (2:20.01)
> 2:34.71 avg12 = 2:41.21, 2:31.97, 2:31.14, 2:23.79, 2:33.41, (2:20.01), 2:43.04, (3:00.49), 2:42.04, 2:44.32, 2:29.45, 2:26.68



That's faster than I can do 5x5 with two hands. 

Beat all my OH PB's today...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-19
avg of 12: 33.423

Time List:
1. 32.912 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B' D2 B' L U R' B' F 
2. 39.023 D' R L F' D L F2 B L' D F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 L F2 
3. 33.007 U' L' D B R' F' D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' 
4. 36.687 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' B L F R D B' D2 R' D 
5. 31.631 D' R2 L U L U2 B2 L B U F2 R' B2 D2 R' L2 D2 R U2 
6. 26.032 F2 R' U2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 R' D U2 F' U B2 L2 R' B2 R U' 
7. (24.143) F L' F' R B' L' B' U L' B' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' D' 
8. (41.425) U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' U B R' B F' L D R' U L2 
9. 36.561 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 F' R' F2 L' R2 U2 L2 F' D 
10. 31.326 F R2 D' R U R U2 R' F' L2 U R2 F2 U D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 
11. 32.965 L2 R2 D' U' B2 U B2 L2 D2 F D' F' L B F' D2 R F2 U F2 
12. 34.081 F U2 L2 D L U' B R' U' D2 F' U2 D2 B L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L2

There's 30.22 ao5 in there somewhere.


----------



## GG (Dec 19, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.44
worst time: 19.29

current avg5: 13.57 (σ = 1.35)
best avg5: 12.29 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 13.61 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 12.98 (σ = 0.79)

current avg50: 14.30 (σ = 1.50)
*best avg50: 13.64 (σ = 1.40) PB*

current avg100: 14.02 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 14.02 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 14.02 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 14.06

WHY CAN'T I GET A SUB14 AVG100 ;-;


----------



## Iggy (Dec 20, 2014)

3x3 with cross on left

number of times: 71/71
best time: 12.09
worst time: 45.74

current avg5: 17.33 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 14.97 (σ = 1.38)

current avg12: 16.80 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 16.23 (σ = 1.34)

current avg50: 17.15 (σ = 2.11)
best avg50: 16.98 (σ = 2.22)

session avg: 17.23 (σ = 2.15)
session mean: 17.89

I find it quite fun lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

3.275 Skewb AO5


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

GG said:


> WHY CAN'T I GET A SUB14 AVG100 ;-;



I knew that feel bro


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

The ****...
(9.915), 8.086, (8.011), 8.046, 9.039 = 8.390

mo3 in the middle is 8.047, .006 from a PB. The 8.011 was an easy ZBLL, and one of the other 8s was an OLL skip.

9.498 AO12, second best.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 20, 2014)

10:37.20 one-man guildford challenge (without 3Bld)
Do I have to do 3BLD in a guildford challenge?


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 10:37.20 one-man guildford challenge (without 3Bld)
> Do I have to do 3BLD in a guildford challenge?



Isn't guilford challenge only events that officially have an avg5 format? So no bld events, feet, 6x6 and 7x7 (and obviously fmc) iirc...


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 20, 2014)

That's a mini guildford challenge. In a real guildford challenge you have to do every event that has a ao5 or mo3, but I saw some videos and those people didn't do a 3BLD so I was not sure about that.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> That's a mini guildford challenge. In a real guildford challenge you have to do every event that has a ao5 or mo3, but I saw some videos and those people didn't do a 3BLD so I was not sure about that.


That was probably before 3BLD Mo3 was official.


I don't usually care about Ao25s, but this one's sub-16 with Roux:


Spoiler



Roux
20-Dec-2014 11:41:54 - 11:55:52

Mean: 15.81
Average: 15.87
Best time: 10.99
Median: 15.79
Worst time: 19.08
Standard deviation: 1.75

Best average of 5: 13.70
8-12 - 13.98 13.87 13.25 (18.49) (10.99)

Best average of 12: 15.30
4-15 - 15.07 14.68 16.08 16.99 13.98 13.87 13.25 (18.49) (10.99) 16.73 15.40 16.96

1. 15.59 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D L B L D2 R L2 D' R F L U'
2. 16.20 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' F R' U L U F D' R' B D'
3. 19.08 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D' B' R F2 U F' D L D U2 B'
4. 15.07 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 F' D' U B L' U' R2 F D2 R2
5. 14.68 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L' U2 B L2 D' L2 D F' U' B' L'
6. 16.08 L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 D U2 R F' D F2 D R2 D' B2 L F U'
7. 16.99 D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B' L' U2 R B2 U' B2 D' F
8. 13.98 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' R' D U R2 F2 L F' R2 U B' U'
9. 13.87 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 U B' D R' U2 B2 R' B F D' F2 R'
10. 13.25 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F'
11. 18.49 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L' U L D' B2 R' F R F2 D2
12. 10.99 U R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U F L' U' R2 U F' R B R B2 U2
13. 16.73 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F R' B U B' L' D L B2 F' U'
14. 15.40 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' B2 R2 D' F' D B' L' U R D U'
15. 16.96 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U2 F U B' D F D2 R B2 D B2 U'
16. 17.25 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 U' B D' L' U' F2 R L D U R
17. 18.00 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D B2 D L2 U' B L' F' D' R' D R2 L2 B2 F U
18. 15.21 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 L D F D2 B U' R2 B2 D' L U2
19. 18.17 R2 D R2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L' B D' F L' F R D B2 R
20. 15.79 D' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D R2 U' L' F' R2 B2 U R2 L D' U L2
21. 14.38 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B' F' L' B' U2 L2 F2 R' B D' U'
22. 15.22 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B' U2 R' U F' L2 F2 L' D F'
23. 15.22 B2 D F2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D F' R' D2 B D2 L' U R' F' U
24. 16.09 R2 U' F2 D R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 L' D F D F2 D2 B' F U'
25. 16.48 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B R L2 U L' U' F U B' D'



E: I usually don't care about Ao50s, but this one's sub-16 with Roux:


Spoiler



Roux
20-Dec-2014 11:41:54 - 12:12:45

Mean: 15.90
Average: 15.90
Best time: 10.38
Median: 15.50
Worst time: 21.60
Standard deviation: 2.43

Best average of 5: 13.70
8-12 - 13.98 13.87 13.25 (18.49) (10.99)

Best average of 12: 15.04 *PB*
29-40 - (10.38) 17.08 14.40 13.81 13.90 17.97 (21.60) 12.44 17.40 13.44 15.14 14.83

1. 15.59 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D L B L D2 R L2 D' R F L U'
2. 16.20 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' F R' U L U F D' R' B D'
3. 19.08 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D' B' R F2 U F' D L D U2 B'
4. 15.07 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 F' D' U B L' U' R2 F D2 R2
5. 14.68 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L' U2 B L2 D' L2 D F' U' B' L'
6. 16.08 L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 D U2 R F' D F2 D R2 D' B2 L F U'
7. 16.99 D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B' L' U2 R B2 U' B2 D' F
8. 13.98 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' R' D U R2 F2 L F' R2 U B' U'
9. 13.87 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 U B' D R' U2 B2 R' B F D' F2 R'
10. 13.25 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F'
11. 18.49 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L' U L D' B2 R' F R F2 D2
12. 10.99 U R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U F L' U' R2 U F' R B R B2 U2
13. 16.73 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F R' B U B' L' D L B2 F' U'
14. 15.40 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' B2 R2 D' F' D B' L' U R D U'
15. 16.96 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U2 F U B' D F D2 R B2 D B2 U'
16. 17.25 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 U' B D' L' U' F2 R L D U R
17. 18.00 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D B2 D L2 U' B L' F' D' R' D R2 L2 B2 F U
18. 15.21 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 L D F D2 B U' R2 B2 D' L U2
19. 18.17 R2 D R2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L' B D' F L' F R D B2 R
20. 15.79 D' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D R2 U' L' F' R2 B2 U R2 L D' U L2
21. 14.38 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B' F' L' B' U2 L2 F2 R' B D' U'
22. 15.22 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B' U2 R' U F' L2 F2 L' D F'
23. 15.22 B2 D F2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D F' R' D2 B D2 L' U R' F' U
24. 16.09 R2 U' F2 D R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 L' D F D F2 D2 B' F U'
25. 16.48 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B R L2 U L' U' F U B' D'
26. 14.91 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 F2 D B L B2 D' R U' B2 R' D' B' F' D'
27. 14.44 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' F U2 L' F' D2 U' L' D L
28. 21.34 L2 U R2 L2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 D B U' L2 F' U2 L D' U B2 R'
29. 10.38 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D B R' D2 R U' L' F' U L' U'
30. 17.08 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B' R' D' U2 R' F' U' L2 F' U2
31. 14.40 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 B' D2 L' F' L U2 R' B2 D L2 B' U'
32. 13.81 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' F D2 F U R F D F' R2 L
33. 13.90 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U R' B U L2 B' F U R2 F L2
34. 17.97 L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' R' D2 B D' L B D' F' U2 L' U
35. 21.60 B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 B F' R' D' R' B R' L' D2 B
36. 12.44 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' B R F' R' B R' B L' F'
37. 17.40 B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' B R2 B' U L U' B R' B' F2
38. 13.44 F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U L D' F U' R2 D2 B R' L F2 U'
39. 15.14 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R B U F' L' B' U R U L'
40. 14.83 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D' B L2 F2 D' U2 R' L' F' U R U2
41. 19.80 R2 D2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L B F2 D' U2 R' B2 R' U F2
42. 17.29 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U' F' L' B2 U' L' U' B2 F' U2
43. 19.76 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 F D2 L B2 L D2 B' R L' D
44. 20.83 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F' R' B2 D' L B' L D2 U' B
45. 18.28 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R' D F U L U2 L D F D U'
46. 12.95 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D U L2 U F' L F2 R' B2 L2 F' R' D2
47. 15.75 R2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D L U F' R D' F2 D B R'
48. 14.77 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' F U' L2 F R D R U B2 F' R'
49. 12.63 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L' F U2 L B' D B' L B2 D'
50. 14.66 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B R F' R2 L' D' R' U2 R' D


I started failing after solve 33 and again after 40. The average went from 15.6x to sup-16, but the last five solves brought the average down enough for it to be sub-16.

E2: 15 puzzle
5.479, (5.275), 5.670, (6.776), 5.659 = 5.602
I'm still slow


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 20, 2014)

2. 4.39 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B' D F' R' B' L2 D2 U2 L F2

x y
R U2 R' D' L
R' U' R U' R' U' R
y' L' U' L U' L' U L
U' F' U' F U2 R U R' 
U F R U R' U' F' U'

35 moves = 7.97 TPS


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 20, 2014)

PB:

13.19 - R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 R' B2 L' U' B' D L' F' R' U2 

x2 //Inspection
R' F L' y2 F D' L //Cross (6/80)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' y' U L U L' //F2L 1 (18/80)
y' U R U R' U2 R' U2 R y U' L' U L //F2L 2 (30/80)
U' R U' R' //F2L 3 (34/80)
y U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 y L' U L //F2L 4 (56/80)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL (64/80)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL (80/80)

80 moves / 13.19 = 6.06

Full Step, last pb (13.49) has a pll skip.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> y' U R U R' U2 R' U2 R y U' L' U L //F2L 2 (30/80)


U F' U' F U' R U R'


> y U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 y L' U L //F2L 4 (56/80)


U' R' U2 R U R' U' R

80 moves is way too many  With that TPS you could be sub-12 at least quite easily.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> PB:
> 
> 13.19 - R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 R' B2 L' U' B' D L' F' R' U2
> 
> ...



You *really* need to work on your F2L efficiency. Do some slow solves and try to think about better ways to solve pairs. Your PB should not be 80 moves.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> You *really* need to work on your F2L efficiency. Do some slow solves and try to think about better ways to solve pairs. Your PB should not be 80 moves.





TDM said:


> 80 moves is way too many  With that TPS you could be sub-12 at least quite easily.



Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 20, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 2. 4.39 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B' D F' R' B' L2 D2 U2 L F2
> 
> x y
> R U2 R' D' L
> ...



Nicely done Bill. Get your NR back!


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> That's a mini guildford challenge. In a real guildford challenge you have to do every event that has a ao5 or mo3, but I saw some videos and those people didn't do a 3BLD so I was not sure about that.



From https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...allenge-in-1-25-38-(Erik-Chris-Wall-Rob-Yau):


Robert-Y said:


> I think you can figure out why BLD isn't a part of the challenge. I wanted the challenge to be pretty much a test of speed and not a test of accuracy. It would be a shame if most of the time you tried this with every event you DNF.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

CDcuber said:


> 2.998 B' L B L' B' U B' L U' B R' B' U L U L' U' B U R B U' L U R
> pb skewb single


Why not use random state scrambles? They're <10 moves most of the time...


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 20, 2014)

Did two solves in front of ~2500 people for the Ubisoft Montreal Christmas party.

The solves were 8.66 2H and 11.21 OH 

Also got a ton of low 10s in a row during practice.


----------



## giorgi (Dec 20, 2014)

3x3 Full-step single 8.30 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' F' R F' R D2 F' R D2 R U' scramble was good and I got 6.86 after couple of tries so you can try this scramble if you want


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well I got my first sub 10, so pumped. 

9.845 F2 R B2 L' F2 R B2 L' U2 L B' U' F2 R' U' L R D' F' L' R'

Reconstruction: 

F U F2 L U R' U y2 R' F R //cross 
U' R' U R U' R U R' //1st pair 
y U R U' R' //2nd pair 
y2 U2 L' U L //3rd pair 
R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R //4th pair 
U2 f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' //OLL 

48/9.845 = 4.87 TPS

Edit: 13.87 ao12 PB too. 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-20
avg of 12: 13.872

Time List:
1. 12.113 F D2 F' D2 F' U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 R' F' D B2 L2 R F D' U2 F 
2. 13.845 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F R B2 L' U' L R D F' D' 
3. 13.648 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 R' F' D2 B2 R U' L' U2 F D2 
4. 12.640 R2 F' U2 B U2 F D2 F' L2 D2 R' F' R2 B2 U R B2 F L2 F' 
5. 15.245 L2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R D2 R' B' D U' B' D2 R 
6. (9.845) F2 R B2 L' F2 R B2 L' U2 L B' U' F2 R' U' L R D' F' L' R' 
7. 13.888 B R B' R2 F2 U' R2 D R U2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 D2 F2 B' D2 B2 
8. 14.795 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' B' R B' F' L' F2 U' F2 L D2 
9. (18.343) U B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 D' F L' F2 R2 F' L B R2 D2 F2 
10. 14.926 L' D2 L D2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 L' D U' F R' D U B L F2 
11. 14.081 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U F2 L B' R2 D' L2 F D2 F' D 
12. 13.536 D2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 F' R2 B' F' D' R2 B L' B D' R2 U2 F L'

I'm surprised I managed to not completely suck after getting that sub ten, since that's what usually happens lol.


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 21, 2014)

uhh so many skewb pb's 
2.81 avg5
3.91 avg50
3.96 avg100
jk not really that many


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 21, 2014)

Holy crap, I just got a 4.48! Previous PB was 6.12...

2. 4.48 R' D2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 R B' D' U' F L F' L F2 D'

Inspection // x2 y'
Cross // R' D Rw U' Rw'
F2L 1 // y U R' U' R 
F2L 2 // y' L' U L 
F2L 3 // U R U' R' U2' R U' R'
F2L 4 // R' U' R
OLLCP // R' U' R' F R F' U R

EDIT: 6.92 tps


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Holy crap, I just got a 4.48! Previous PB was 6.12...
> 
> 2. 4.48 R' D2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 R B' D' U' F L F' L F2 D'
> 
> ...




Nice.


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 21, 2014)

Just got my New 5 x 5 and Megaminx today. Learned to solve both of them by myself. I am slow but Progress makes perfection 

On my 3x3, Learned how to do ZZ method. With Practice, I will make this my new main method.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2014)

Aoshi is getting good

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 2:32.187
worst time: 3:07.588

current mo3: 2:40.557 (σ = 7.71)
best mo3: 2:36.276 (σ = 4.89)

current avg5: 2:44.159 (σ = 3.17)
best avg5: 2:37.360 (σ = 3.76)

current avg12: 2:42.043 (σ = 8.13)
best avg12: 2:42.043 (σ = 8.13)

session avg: 2:43.001 (σ = 8.34)
session mean: 2:44.061


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Holy crap, I just got a 4.48! Previous PB was 6.12...
> 
> 2. 4.48 R' D2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 R B' D' U' F L F' L F2 D'


Nice! I got 8.44 (E: just noticed this is the same digits, in reverse order!), first solve of the day:
x2 y' // Inspection
R' D L F' L' // Cross (5/5)
U y R' U' R // F2L-1 (4/9)
y' L' U L // F2L-2 (3/12)
U2 R' U' R // F2L-3 (4/16)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/24)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // EOCPLL (7/31)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL (9/40)

4.74 TPS.


----------



## Username (Dec 21, 2014)

6.66 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U B U2 B2 L' D R' B' R U

z2
R' D R' F L D2 //Cross
U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' y L' U L //Ew 1st pair
U' R' U' R' U2 L U L' //2nd pair
U2 R U R' U' R2' U2 R //Ew 3rd pair
R U2 R' U R U R' //4th pair

42 Moves/6.66 seconds = 6.3 TPS meh

LL skip no AUF, first timed LL skip ever (IIRC), first and third pairs are disgusting


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been cubing for two years!


----------



## giorgi (Dec 21, 2014)

3x3 first sub 10 avg of 5 9.88  10.45 avg of 12 which is very good as I have jumped from 11.41 to 10.45


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

Horribly ironic things about this solve:
169th solve of the average -.-
Even with the +2 it was my best solve of the average...

Would've knocked a whole 1.32 seconds off my current PB


----------



## giorgi (Dec 21, 2014)

3x3 avg of 50 PB 11.71 (improved by 0.45) and avg of 100 PB 11.92 (improved by 0.50)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 21, 2014)

Officially sub 20 roux 
Got a sub 20 ao12 every time I tried


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

CDcuber said:


> those scrambles are from gqtimer, why are they so long??


Because gqTimer doesn't use random state scrambles. gqTimer isn't very good. qqTimer has random state for most puzzles that you'd want random state for, so use it instead. gqTimer doesn't even have random state 3x3 scrambles, lol...
E: just remembered this is Skewb, the one thing qqTimer doesn't have random state scrambles for. csTimer has random state Skewb scrambles in WCA notation, and Prisma has random state scrambles in another notation. Use either of those.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 21, 2014)

11.16 PB ao12 



Spoiler



Statistics for 12-21-2014 10:03:52

Average: 11.12
Standard Deviation: 0.76
Best Time: 9.97
Worst Time: 13.88
Individual Times:
1.	(9.97)	D2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 F L' R U B F D R2 F D' B2 F L2 R F' L2 R2 D' U
2.	10.41	U L R2 D' U2 L B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R D U' B F2 U' B2 F L' R2 F' D2 R2
3.	12.43	F L' R2 B F R' F' L R F D' U' L' R2 F2 L2 B F2 D' U L R' D' U2 F
4.	10.32	L R2 B' L2 B' F' U L' R' D2 R' D2 U B' R2 B' L' F' U F U F2 U' B F2
5.	11.00	L' R2 B2 D2 B2 D U R' D2 U L2 U F D U' R F2 D' B L B2 U' B2 F' R2
6.	12.66	L U B' F2 R' B' F2 R2 B2 F' D B' D' L' R2 D F L2 B2 F' L F' L2 D2 F
7.	11.35	B' F L' U L B' R B2 L' D' L' R' B2 F' U' F' D' U L' B D U' F' R' B
8.	10.44	F L R2 U2 L2 R D' U' R' F2 L U' R' B L R' B' U B' R2 B F2 U B D2
9.	(13.88)	D2 U2 F R B' F D2 F D' B2 F' U' L D2 L2 B2 D U B2 D' B' F' D' U' R'
10.	11.33	L' R U' L D' B' L R2 U F' D U' B2 F L' D2 L B' F' D' L' R D U' R2
11.	10.08	B F2 D2 R' B' F L' B2 R B L' R B2 F2 R' D U' L R F' D L U2 B2 F2
12.	11.20	D2 F D L D' U' L' U L2 R' U B' F' D U2 B' L R' B2 F2 R' B' D L' R2


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

6x6: 6:05.57, 4:50.96, 6:03.73, 5:53.25, 5:53.36 = 5:56.78 Ao5

Not sure how I got the sub-5...
also 2-4 are 5:35.98 Mo3.
Also, not a single pop in the entire average!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2014)

3 Pyraminx PBs (all stackmat):

1.240 single - U L' R U R' U' L R (should've been sub 0.9 easily, but huuuge lockup)


Spoiler: 4.556 avg50, 4.656 avg100



*avg50 is bolded.*

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-21
avg of 100: 4.656

Time List:
1. 3.583 L U' L' B' U' L' B' L U' b 
2. 3.867 U L' B U' B U R L l u' 
3. 4.981 U' R L' U L' B' R' U' r b 
4. 4.193 U L U B' L' U L' B R' l r 
5. 3.679 U R B' L' R B' R B l' 
6. 5.260 U R L U B' R' U R' l' r' b u' 
7. 4.827 U L B L' R U L' B' R r' 
8. 3.961 B U' L' B R' L R' L' r u' 
9. 5.372 U R U' R' U L' U B l' r b u' 
10. 3.351 U B' U B L' R U' B' r b 
11. 5.706 U L R U' B L' U B' R l' r b u' 
12. 4.672 R L B L U R' U L' r' b u' 
13. 4.105 B U L B U' B U R l' r' b 
14. 5.059 R' U L' B' U' B' L R l r' b u' 
15. 3.742 U' L' B' U R' B' R' L' r' b 
16. 4.259 U B R U' R' B R' U L r u' 
17. 4.467 R' B U' B R' L' U' L r b u 
18. 4.299 R' L' U' R L U L' B l' b' u' 
19. 4.327 U L' R L' U' R L U' l' r u 
20. 6.228+ B L R' L B' R L R l' r b 
21. 5.205 B R L' U R' B' R' L' R l' r' b 
22. 5.442 U' B' R U L' U L' U' l' r' b 
23. 6.050 U R B R' B L' U L U l' r b' u' 
24. (6.465) B' U' B' U' R' B U R l' r b u' 
25. 5.677 L B' R U' R L B' R' l' b 
26. 5.174 U' L' U R U' B' L R l r b 
27. 3.925 U L' U' L U B R L B b' u' 
28. 6.458+ U' L' B U' L' U' R' L' r' b u' 
29. 4.388 U L R U' R B' U' L' l u 
30. 3.941 R' B U R' B R B' U b' 
31. (6.463) L' R B R' U L U B l b u' 
32. 5.222 U R L U B' R L U' L' l' r' u' 
33. 3.364 L U L U' L B U' L r' b' 
34. 4.448 L' U B' U' B R U' L l' b u 
35. 5.676 U R L' U' B' L R' B r' u 
36. 3.532 L U B' R' B L R' L l b u' 
37. 4.481 U' R' U B L R' B' L R l' 
38. 4.856 L' R' U' B L U' R' L' r' b' u 
39. 3.824 U' B L R B' R B L b u 
40. 3.735[ L' U B L' B L' U' B l] B' L U' R' U' L R L r b u 
41. 4.905 L' R' B U' L' U' L' U b' u 
42. (1.240) U L' R U R' U' L R 
43. 4.855 U B' U R' B' L U' B' L b' u 
44. 4.736 U' B' U B' U B' R U L l r b' 
45. 5.453 L B' L' R U' R L U l r' b u' 
46. 4.900 L R L' U B' L' U' B' L' l' 
47. 5.092 U B L' R B L' B' L l' r' b' u 
48. (9.361) U' B U B' U B' L U B l' b u' 
49. 5.619 R' L U R' L' R B' U b u 
50. 4.464 U R L' B R L' R B' R l b u 
*51. 4.565 U L U L' R B L B l' r' u 
52. 4.043 L' R U L U' R U' L r' 
53. 3.405 B R' L U R U' L' R l r b' 
54. (3.194) R' B' L U' R' U' L' U' b u' 
55. (2.984) U L U B' L' R U B' l r' 
56. 5.176 U R U' R' U R L' U L' r b' u 
57. (9.075) U B' L' B' U' R' U L' l' r u' 
58. (6.796) B' R B' L' U L U R l r' b' u 
59. 5.909 R' U' L' R U' L R U' r' u 
60. 5.458 U' R L' R B' U' L' R' l' r b 
61. 5.117 U L' U' R' U B L' U b u' 
62. 4.183 U B' L' B' L U' B' L' l r' b' 
63. 3.717 U' B R L R' L B' R' l' r b u 
64. 6.355 U R' B L' U R U B' l r' b u' 
65. 3.532 U R L R U R U' B' l b' u' 
66. 5.877 U R U B' L R' U' R' r 
67. 5.482 U' R' B L U L' U R l' r' b' u 
68. 4.562 B R B' R' L' R L U l' r b' u 
69. 5.849 U R' B' L' R B L R' B' l' b u 
70. 5.320 U L R' U' B' L U R B l r b' 
71. 4.372 L B' U L R' U' L' U l b' 
72. 4.387 U' B U' R' B U' R U r u' 
73. 4.686 R' B' L' B U' L' R B l' b' u 
74. 4.389 R L' B R' U L' R' U l r' 
75. 4.444 B L R U B' U' R B r 
76. 4.167 L' R' B U B' L' U B R' l' r' b 
77. 3.476 U' R' B R U R' U' L' R b u' 
78. 4.102 U B' R B' L' U L R B' l r u 
79. 5.826 R' B L R B L' U' L l r b' u' 
80. 3.983 U' R' U B R' B' U L R' l' r 
81. 3.763 U' R L U R' L' R B' l b u' 
82. 4.419 L' R U' R U' L R' L' l u' 
83. 5.739 U' L' R L' U R' B R' U u' 
84. 4.705 U B' U B U R' U L' l' r 
85. 4.542 U R B L' B L U' R' l r' b' u 
86. 5.541 L U B L' R B U R l r b' 
87. 3.196 R' B' U R' L B' L B l 
88. 4.967 B' L' R U' B L' U' B' R l' r b u' 
89. 4.291 B R L' U B' U B R l' b' u' 
90. 4.510 U' B' U' B' L' U B U' r u 
91. (2.993) U L' U' B U' B' U' R u 
92. 4.400 U R L' U' B' L R' U' l b u' 
93. 4.578 U R L' R' U R U R' l r' b u' 
94. 4.496 R U L R' L R' B L l b' u 
95. 5.047 U' L U B R L U B l b' u' 
96. (2.720) U' L' U L U' B' R B U' b' u 
97. 4.414 U R' B U B' L' U' R' B l' r' b u' 
98. 4.006 U' B' R' B U' R' L' R l' r' b' u 
99. 4.435 U' B' L' R' B U' R L' l r b' u 
100. 4.204 U' L' R' L U B' R U L l' b u'*



I hope for sub4.5 avg100 by end of winter break. Should be easy...


----------



## p2pcmlp (Dec 21, 2014)

3x3
Average of 12: 9.10
1. 9.69 
2. (10.21) 
3. 7.82 
4. 9.22 
5. 9.46 
6. 8.47 
7. 9.37 
8. 8.52 
9. 9.97 
10. 9.49 
11. 9.00 
12. (7.35) 
Also had a 9.82 avg100


----------



## GG (Dec 21, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.51
worst time: 19.42

current avg5: 14.43 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 12.28 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 13.82 (σ = 0.89)
*best avg12: 12.70 (σ = 1.33) PB*

current avg50: 14.11 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 13.75 (σ = 1.48)

current avg100: 13.98 (σ = 1.28)
*best avg100: 13.98 (σ = 1.28) PB*

session avg: 13.98 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 14.04


----------



## Carbon (Dec 21, 2014)

5.05 single 3x3, pb, wtf


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

Carbon said:


> 5.05 single 3x3, pb, wtf


Nice, do you have a scramble?


GG said:


> *best avg100: 13.98 (σ = 1.28) PB*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 21, 2014)

Carbon said:


> 5.05 single 3x3, pb, wtf


.... Really?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

First time I've done 200 straight solves...
PB Ao100, nothing else broken though


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 21, 2014)

All new 7x7 PBs, got my first two sub 4's yesterday 

3:56.86 single
4:11.77 mo3
4:18.04 ao5
4:24.26 ao12


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 3 Pyraminx PBs (all stackmat):
> 
> 1.240 single - U L' R U R' U' L R (should've been sub 0.9 easily, but huuuge lockup)
> 
> ...



Welp, just beat those PBs. 4.409 avg50, 4.599 avg100. Not gonna post because I can beat those.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Carbon said:
> 
> 
> > 5.05 single 3x3, pb, wtf
> ...



I am also interested in the scramble. Was it Full step? Also what cross colour did you use?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2014)

New Megaminx PB single: 47.33 no skips, no pauses just a perfect solve! First sub50, too! PB before this was 51.36


----------



## nalralz (Dec 22, 2014)

My average 1 year and 1 day after I learned how to solve the Rubik's Cube!!! (you can check out my YouTube channel for more details on my journey. Videos posted on 3x3 are not up to date)

Average: 13.87
Standard Deviation: 0.33
Best Time: 12.70
Worst Time: 14.83
Individual Times:
1.	(12.70)	U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 D U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R U2 F U R2 U B F2 U2 B F U'
2.	14.44	L' R' B2 L2 F2 R' B F2 L' R' D' U2 L B2 L' B F' U2 L2 U R2 F D' U2 F2
3.	13.44	B F2 D B' F L2 U' F L' R' F' L2 D' F' D2 B' U' F' D' U2 L2 R' B2 L2 R'
4.	(14.83)	B' U L2 U F' R U R2 B L R D' L2 B2 F2 L2 R D' L D L' R' B' F' R'
5.	13.72	L U' R B2 U' L' R' D' B' L B' F2 D2 B2 F2 L D' U B2 F2 L' D U B' U


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 22, 2014)

New 5x5 single PB during Sunday Contest - 1:33.78


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 22, 2014)

Carbon said:


> 5.05 single 3x3, pb, wtf



lol


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just started a new 5x5 ao100 and smashed my old 5x5 PBs! 
Single: 1:51.931 Centers were sub 30 and I was done with edge pairing at about 1:25. Extremely lucky centers and edge pairing had good flow. Thankfully no lock ups or pops.
ao5: 2:10.455, (1:51.931), 2:13.584, 1:58.033, (2:14.969) = 2:07.357, counting sub two? My previous PB was 1:58. What???
ao12: 2:13.605, 2:27.201, 2:01.367, 2:15.906, 2:16.644, (2:34.763), 2:21.739, 2:10.455, (1:51.931), 2:13.584, 1:58.033, 2:14.969 = 2:13.350

Once I finally get around to buying the AoChuang and put in some more practice, I believe that I can easily become sub 2:00


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 22, 2014)

3:34.60 6x6 ao5


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-21
avg of 5: 3:34.60

Time List:
1. 3:34.55 U' 2R 2U' R' D2 2B2 B F U 2R2 3U' L2 3U2 2R' L D 3R 2R 2L' 2U 2R2 B U B' F2 3R B2 2D U 3R' 2L' F2 2U2 D2 2L L 3F' L 2F2 3U' F2 2R' L2 3F2 2R2 L' 3R' 2D2 R' B' R2 2R2 L' 3F2 3U 3R 2L2 3U' F D L2 D 2U2 2R2 U 3U2 2U2 2R 2F2 3R2 3U 2U L' 2F' 2U 2D L2 2F' 2L2 2B' 
2. 3:42.31 2U' B2 3F2 R' 3R 2B 3F' B2 2U2 U' 3R' 2L' U' 3R' U2 2L2 3U2 2B2 2D2 2B R2 2D F 3U' L 2L' 3U2 F' 2L' L 3R 3U F U' 2F2 3U2 3R2 L 2L2 3F 3U2 2B 2F' 3F' D 2R B2 2B' U2 2R' 2F 2B D 2U' 2B' 2U 3U' L' 3F B2 2D2 L 2U2 D' 2B' 2L' R' 3F' 2B2 3R 2F2 3F 3U 2U2 U' 3R 3U' F R 2D2 
3. (3:15.87) 2U' R' 2U 2D' F 3R' 2F 3R2 3U' 3F' 3U D2 3F 2U2 2F 2R2 2L R' L2 F' B2 R D2 2B F 3F2 2D 3U' 2R F R2 2F2 2R 3U B2 2U2 F 3U L 2B' D2 2B' L' 2F' F' 2D' R' D' F' 2R2 L2 2B' R2 3U 3F' 3U' D2 2R D' 3U' 3F2 L2 3F' 2R2 2L' F' 3U2 F 2L F2 2L' R2 U 2R2 R L' F 2U2 D' 2D 
4. (3:55.03) 2F' L 3U' 3F2 3R2 3F' 3U 2U' 2F F' 2D' B2 2U' 2R' B 2U U B' R2 D' U2 2R B' L 2R R 3U2 2U' 2F2 F2 L 2U' 2F2 2D2 2U 2F2 U2 2L2 3U2 2R2 3F2 F' 2L2 3U 3R 2L2 U B 3R D2 2F2 F' 2U 2D R D 2L' 3F' 2U 2R2 B 2B' F2 2R F U2 2U2 R2 2L' L' U 2B 3F2 D' L D F 2F' 2R' 2B' 
5. 3:26.95 2L' L' B' R D2 3R 3U2 3F2 2R B2 3F L2 2L2 3U 3R 2L2 2R' 2D L2 2D' U2 R2 D' 2L L 2U2 B2 2F' 2L' R2 3R U2 3R2 2F' B2 R2 3F2 2U 2R2 3U2 L2 U' 2R 2U' 2B' 2L 3U 2B R U 3F2 D' B2 2U' 3R2 2U L B2 3U B 3U 3R2 2L D2 3R2 D' 3U' 3R' D2 2U' R 3F 3U' 3R2 2L2 3F 2L 2D2 L2 2R'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2014)

2:39.33 6x6 avg12

Aoshi so dank


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 22, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 2:39.33 6x6 avg12
> 
> Aoshi so dank



Aoshi... so dank... hmm. Maybe I should get one..

Oh yes nice average too.


----------



## IWillCube (Dec 22, 2014)

OMGGGGG... FIRST SUB-1 SINGLE... I am so happy...  it was a 57... I <3 my AoSu.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 22, 2014)

Been doing many untimed skewb solves the past few days. I think I'm a bit more efficient in building layers now

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
solves/total: 157/158

single
best: 3.34
worst: 21.90

mean of 3
 current: 11.73 (σ = 1.32)
best: 4.61 (σ = 1.41)

avg of 5
current: 10.46 (σ = 1.58)
best: 5.16 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 10.48 (σ = 1.77)
best: 6.44 (σ = 1.11)

avg of 50
current: 8.45 (σ = 1.87)
best: 7.38 (σ = 2.00)

avg of 100
current: 8.18 (σ = 1.88)
best: 7.66 (σ = 1.94)

Average: 7.98 (σ = 1.96)
Mean: 8.12

Also I think I'll be using csTimer from now on


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 22, 2014)

I know 714 1LLLs.

Edit:
Only my second LLs skip in the 36k solves I've done this year:
7.898 D L2 B2 U R2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 D F U F2 L F' L2, but I can't find the solution.
pretty sure cross was: R' F2 R2 L D R' D'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 22, 2014)

3x3... wtf

7.33 7.35 (9.11) 7.07 (7.01) = 7.25 ao5

7.01 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D B' U B2 L F2 R' U B2 L D2
7.07 U R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U R B F L' D2 B D' B' R2 F2 U'
9.11 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 B D2 R2 L D2 B' F' R U' L U'
7.35 B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D R' D R L B' L2 D' B L' B2 U'
7.33 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D U' L2 U' R F D U' B R' F2 R' U2 F L


----------



## nalralz (Dec 22, 2014)

4x4 1:02.53 single!!! (how can I get sub-12 on centers?)


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 22, 2014)

3x3 PB averages (again)

50: 14.91 down from 15.73
100: 15.52 down from 15.98

Pretty good. Also got a 13.20 average of 5 (best/decent solve as last would have been PB) and a 14.22 average of 12.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 22, 2014)

nalralz said:


> 4x4 1:02.53 single!!! (how can I get sub-12 on centers?)


I recommend learning Yau or Hoya. Then you should be able to get averaging around 1:00 from your speed pretty easily.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 22, 2014)

7x7:

3:14.540 mo3! (3:10.512, 3:15.645, 3:17.462)
3:17.436 avg5! (3:19.202, 3:10.512, 3:15.645, 3:17.462, 3:36.165)

On cam as well!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my god. My goal for the entire winter break (ends in two weeks) was to get a sub 4.5 pyraminx avg100. I just got:



Spoiler: 3.959 avg50, 4.090 avg100



*3.959 avg50 is bolded.*

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 100: 4.090

Time List:
1. 3.675 R U' L U' L' R' B L l' u' 
2. 3.643 U B R B L' B' R' L U' u 
3. 3.939 U L' R L' B' R B' L' l 
4. 3.268 U L B' R' U' R U' R' r b' u' 
5. 4.904 U' R U L' B R' B U r b u 
6. 4.776 R L' R U L' R B R l b' 
7. 4.956 U' R U' B' L' R' B L r' b 
8. 4.017 U R' B U' R' L U' L' B' l 
9. 4.948 B' L U' R' B L' U R l 
10. 3.939 U' L' U L B R' L R l u 
11. 3.872 U' L' R B R U R' L' B b' u' 
12. 4.957 L R B' R L U' L' R l' r' b' u 
13. 3.714 R L' R L B R B U' l' r u 
14. (6.770) R' U' L' B U R B' L l r' b u 
15. 5.679 U L U' R L' U' R' L' B' l u' 
16. 3.689 U' L' U' L U' B U' R l' u' 
17. 3.277 R L R' B U B R' B l 
18. 3.205 U L' B' L R' L R B r' b' u' 
19. 3.975 R B' U B R L' B' R l' u 
20. 2.942 L' R' L U' B U' R L' b 
21. 3.501 U' L R U' B U' R' U' B l r' u 
22. 4.692 R' U' L' B R L' U' B r b' u' 
23. 3.795 U R' U' B' L' U B' U' l r b u' 
24. 5.098 R' L U R' L U B' R' r b u 
25. 5.488 U L R L' R L' B' R' L l' r' u 
26. 3.612 L U' B L R L' R L' l' r 
27. 4.021 R' U R' L B U' L' U l r b 
28. 3.805 L R B L' B' R B U' l' r' b 
29. 2.912 R' L' U' B L' U L' U' l b 
30. 4.426 U' R' U L' U' B R' L' R b' u 
31. 4.181 U B' R' B R' U B' U R l b u' 
32. 4.106 U' B U R' L U B U B' l b' 
33. (2.891) U' B U B L U' L' R' L r 
34. 4.198 U L' U' B L' R U' B L' l b u 
35. (8.202+) U' R' U' R U B' U R' L l r u' 
36. 3.877 B' U B L U' B U' B l' r' 
37. 4.291 R L B' L' U' L' B R l r' 
38. 3.734 L' B' U' B U' B L U l b 
39. 5.173 B U' B' R' U' L' R L l r u 
40. 4.274 L R' U' R B' R U' B' l r b u 
41. (6.652+) B' R L' B L' U' L' B' l' r b' u' 
42. 3.866 U' L B' L' B L' U R' l' b u' 
43. 3.843 L' U' R U' L B U' L' l' u' 
44. (9.877) U B L' R' U' R' U' L' l' r b' u' 
45. 3.932 U' L' B R' L R' U L l' r' b' 
46. 4.210 R U' B U' B L' U' B l r u 
*47. 4.124 L R' B L' B L' B L' l' r b' 
48. 3.319 U R' U' L' B' R U' B' r' b u 
49. (2.253) U B U' L' U' R' U' B l r' 
50. 4.764 U L U B' U R U' B L' l r u 
51. 3.757 L' B' R L' R B L' R r 
52. 4.060 U B' U L B R' L' B' R' b' u 
53. 3.625 U R L R' B' U L' R' b 
54. 5.181 U' B' L B' L R' U L' b u 
55. 3.988 U L U' R U' L U' B l u 
56. 4.845 U L U L B' L' U R l' b' u' 
57. 6.018 L' B L U' R' U' B L l r b 
58. 4.082 U L' U' R U' R B L U' l' r 
59. 4.257 U' L' U B' R L' R U' b u 
60. 4.324 L U B L' R' U R B' R' l' r b 
61. 3.051 U R' L' U' R' U L B l' r' b u' 
62. (2.530) U R U' L' R U R U' l r u' 
63. 3.698 U L' R' B U' B' U B R' r' b' u 
64. 2.958 U L U B R' L' B R U' l' b u 
65. 3.468 B' U L' U R B' R' U' l' 
66. 4.210 U' R' U' L' R' U L' U R l r' u' 
67. 2.993 U' R' B' U' R U' R' U' b u' 
68. 3.847 R' B' U B R L' U' R l r b' 
69. 4.056 U' B' U' B R' U' B' R' U' l' r' u' 
70. 4.918 U L' U' R' U' B L' B l' r' b' u 
71. 4.734 U B R L' B' U' R B L' l' r' u 
72. (6.627) R U' B R' B' L' U B' l r' b u 
73. 4.550 U R' B U L B L B l' r' b' 
74. 3.490 U' R' U' L B' L U B' l r' b u' 
75. 3.713 L U L U' L' B R B l r b 
76. 4.884 U' L' U B' L' R' U L B' l r' b' 
77. (2.786) R' U R L B' R' B L' b u' 
78. 3.768 U' B L B U' B R' U l' r u 
79. 4.175 U L U B L U B R' l r b u 
80. 4.493 U' B' R' U R U B' U l' r b' u 
81. 4.151 R' L B' R' U' L R' L' r' b u 
82. 3.617 L R U R' B' U' R B' r b u 
83. 3.926 R' U B R B' U R U l' r b 
84. 5.342 B' R L U' L' B U R' l' b' 
85. 3.591 R U R' B' L R' L B' l' b u' 
86. 3.165 L R U R' U R B R' l' b' 
87. 3.404 U B U R L' U' B' L U' r' 
88. 4.843 U' L' B U B R B R' l r b' u 
89. 4.410 U R U B' U L' U B R' l r u 
90. (2.739) B' L' U L' R' L' R' U' r' b' 
91. 3.865 L R' U' L' B' L' U' B' r' b u 
92. 5.434+ U' L' U' B' U R U L' l r 
93. 3.654 U' R B' U R L' R' B' l b u 
94. 3.237 U R' U L' B' U R' L B 
95. 3.481 L' R' U' L' R' B' L U l r 
96. 3.402 B' R' U' B U' B R' U' l' u' *
97. 4.509 B U' L' U R B L' B l r' b u' 
98. 3.985 R' U' R' L B' L B' R b u 
99. 4.823 B R B U' R B' U R l' b' u 
100. 3.520 L R' L' B' L' B' U' R b' u



Not to mention this:



Spoiler: 2.929 avg5, 3.500 avg12



*2.929 avg5 is bolded.*

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 12: 3.500

Time List:
*1. 3.152 U' R' U' B L B L B' r b u' 
2. 4.263 L R' U' L' R' U' R' B l' r' b u 
3. 2.700 U L' R' L' B U R L u 
4. (2.336) U R B U' B L' B' U' r 
5. 2.935 L B U R' B' L R' B' b *
6. 3.497 U' L U L' B R' B R' l r b' u 
7. (5.566) L' B' U L' B U' L' U' L' l' b' u 
8. 3.996 L U B' U R' L' R B l b' 
9. 2.917 U' L' R' L U B U L l b' 
10. 4.610 U' R B' L U R' U' R' L l' r b' 
11. 2.800 L B L' R' U L' U' R' L' 
12. 4.132 U L' B L' R L B R' l r b'


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Oh my god. My goal for the entire winter break (ends in two weeks) was to get a sub 4.5 pyraminx avg100. I just got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you figure out where the Ao50 was?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 22, 2014)

Randomno said:


> How did you figure out where the Ao50 was?



csTimer tells you it automatically, in qqTimer if you click 'show timer options' you can add ao50 to your stats by enabling 'using average of _'


----------



## Cale S (Dec 22, 2014)

1:10.23 4x4 avg25, 1:08.84 avg12


Spoiler



1:14.45, 1:01.91, 1:05.34, 59.33, 1:18.11, 1:05.93, 1:12.29, 1:06.06, 1:14.44, 1:15.85, 1:06.52, 1:08.96, 1:11.06, 1:06.93, 1:00.47, 1:17.26, 1:17.04, 1:13.53, 59.38, 1:15.05, 1:05.62, 1:11.75, 1:13.63, 1:21.85, 1:19.40, 1:07.13


I need to switch to Yau...


----------



## Username (Dec 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Oh my god. My goal for the entire winter break (ends in two weeks) was to get a sub 4.5 pyraminx avg100. I just got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damnit people are getting faster than me (your ao5 is sub me, ao12 is .01 from me and ao100 is like .1 from my pb a while back)


----------



## SpicyOranges (Dec 22, 2014)

8.90 Ao5 PB, super good for me.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 5: 8.90

Time List:
1. (8.63) U' F B2 D F2 B U2 D R' L U B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 U2 
2. 8.76 L2 B2 L B U2 D L U F2 R B2 U2 B2 L2 U D2 F2 B2 U' R2 D' 
3. 8.99 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R D2 L' B' D2 L' F' U' B' R 
4. (9.69) D2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' U' B D' L R' B U2 F' R' F2 D' 
5. 8.97 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F D2 U B F2 R2 D' R B2 L B' U


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> csTimer tells you it automatically, in qqTimer if you click 'show timer options' you can add ao50 to your stats by enabling 'using average of _'



I use csTimer, and it doesn't for me.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

avg of 5: 22.605

Time List:
1. 20.505 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 D' F' L2 R D B L' F' L F' D2 U2 
2. (20.212) U2 L D2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 D2 B L' D2 B R' F2 L R2 U' 
3. 25.552 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B R2 U' F' L D' U' B' D2 L2 D' F U2 
4. (27.109) B2 R2 B2 F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 U B' U2 R2 F L D L' B' R 
5. 21.757 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' R' D R F L' B U' L' B2 D

I got really close to new PB earlier. Then I got this. Yay. Not got close to my Ao12 PB yet though.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 22, 2014)

34.18 4x4 PB Ao5!!!

EDIT: Rolled to 34.10.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Username said:


> damnit people are getting faster than me (your ao5 is sub me, ao12 is .01 from me and ao100 is like .1 from my pb a while back)



My PB avg100 was .8 slower just about a day and a half ago xD Sorry.


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2014)

3x3
14.73 avg100
15.09 avg1000

I'm going to consider myself sub-15.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 22, 2014)

54.79 overall PB 4x4 average. Official.
The second solve also had a pop, it would have been 52, but ended up as 55


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

After yesterdays +2 11 second solve, I managed to pop this out:







(am I the only person who uses images on this entire forum?)

Still ironic that it was an entire second slower than what would've been my PB had I done the correct AUF...


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 22, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I use csTimer, and it doesn't for me.



http://puu.sh/dFEts/8e694559ae.png
???


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, this was unexpected.

Average of 5: 12.13
1. 11.47 L2 R2 D' U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' D R' F' D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2
2. (10.65) U B' U' L' F2 L' U D R D2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2
3. (15.77) F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' R' B' F U L' U2 L' D2 R'
4. 14.02 L B2 R D2 U2 F2 L R2 B2 R U' F L D B2 R B' L D' F2
5. 10.91 L B2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 F U L B2 F2 U F2 R' D2 F' 

The scramble on the 10.65 is ridiculous and really should have been a sub-10.


----------



## confusedcuber (Dec 23, 2014)

16.65 full step  One of my first sub 20s, and massively sub 20. (3x3 ofc)

My lookahead just became amazing (for me) for no reason..maybe because all the pairs were in the U layer.

D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U' B' L F D' U' F D B L R' U'

x2//Inspection
D R2 Y' R' F R //Cross
U' L' U L//F2L 1
R' U2 R U2 L U L'//F2L 2
U2 R U R2' U R//F2L 3
y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R//F2L 4
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U'//PLL

algs.cubing


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2014)

OH slow turning on my Weilong

10.47 R' F' D L' U' B2 D2 R F' U' B L2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 

x z
U2 F' R z U' z // Cross
y' U2 R' U R // 1
z U R U' z' y' U' R' U' R // 2
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3
y' U2 R' U' R // 4
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

Extra good considering T-perm


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2014)

3.04 skewb avg12 with a counting 5 fml


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2014)

4.62 skewb avg25


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 25: 4.62

Time List:
1. 4.59 U' B' R' L' U L' U' R 
2. 4.19 R U B' R' L R' B' U 
3. 4.83 B' U' R B U' R' L' R L' 
4. 4.24 U' L B L R B' R' L' R 
5. 5.51 U R' U' B' U' R L' B 
6. 4.48 U' R' L B' R U' L' U' 
7. 5.21 R U L' B R' L' R U' 
8. (3.70) L' R B R U B U' R U 
9. (3.75) L' B R L' R B U' B' R' 
10. 4.45 L B' L U' R' B R' B' U' 
11. 3.94 L' B U' R B U' R' L' U' 
12. 4.39 L' U L' R L' U' R' B' U 
13. 5.63 B' U' R L B L R B R' 
14. 3.99 B L U' R' L' R L U R' 
15. 4.15 U L R L U B L' U R' 
16. 4.24 B' R' B L' B' R' U B U' 
17. (7.24) B U R U R U' B' L R' 
18. (8.55) B' L U L' U R L U' 
19. 4.55 R L U R' L B U R' 
20. 6.33 B' R' L B R' B R U 
21. 5.18 U R L R' B L' U' B 
22. 4.01 R U' R U' L U' R' B' L' U' 
23. 3.81 R' B' U L B R L' B' U' 
24. 4.82 U L' B L B R B L' R' 
25. 4.41 R' B' L' U' R B R' B


also 4.41 avg12 (ties pb)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 12: 4.41

Time List:
1. 4.59 U' B' R' L' U L' U' R 
2. 4.19 R U B' R' L R' B' U 
3. 4.83 B' U' R B U' R' L' R L' 
4. 4.24 U' L B L R B' R' L' R 
5. (5.51) U R' U' B' U' R L' B 
6. 4.48 U' R' L B' R U' L' U' 
7. 5.21 R U L' B R' L' R U' 
8. (3.70) L' R B R U B U' R U 
9. 3.75 L' B R L' R B U' B' R' 
10. 4.45 L B' L U' R' B R' B' U' 
11. 3.94 L' B U' R B U' R' L' U' 
12. 4.39 L' U L' R L' U' R' B' U


----------



## maps600 (Dec 23, 2014)

12.17 average of 12. It was mostly 10-12 solves but then a 21, 14, and then 13. It would've been about a 11.8 without those fails. I accidentally reset the session without thinking, so no times.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2014)

pyraminx pb's


Spoiler: 6.52 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 12: 6.52

Time List:
1. 7.14 R B R' U' R U' R' L' l' b' u 
2. 5.74 U R' B U L U B R' l' r' b' u' 
3. (4.32) B' L B L' R U' L R r' b 
4. 6.00 L U' R' U' L' U' B' L l' r' b 
5. 6.71 U' L U' R U L U' R l r b' u 
6. (8.91) U' B' R' L' R B' R' L' l' r' b 
7. 7.20 B U' L' B U' R B R' l r b 
8. 6.13 U B U' B' L' U B' U r b' 
9. 8.18 L U R B' L U R B' r' 
10. 5.78 U L' U' B' L B' U R' L' b' 
11. 5.56 U L' U' L B' R B' R b 
12. 6.74 R B' U' L U R B L r b'





Spoiler: 6.76 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 25: 6.76

Time List:
1. (4.32) B' L B L' R U' L R r' b 
2. 6.00 L U' R' U' L' U' B' L l' r' b 
3. 6.71 U' L U' R U L U' R l r b' u 
4. 8.91 U' B' R' L' R B' R' L' l' r' b 
5. 7.20 B U' L' B U' R B R' l r b 
6. 6.13 U B U' B' L' U B' U r b' 
7. 8.18 L U R B' L U R B' r' 
8. 5.78 U L' U' B' L B' U R' L' b' 
9. 5.56 U L' U' L B' R B' R b 
10. 6.74 R B' U' L U R B L r b' 
11. (10.40) U' L B' L U' R L' U' b' 
12. 7.76 U R' L R' L B' L R' l r' b' u' 
13. 5.92 L U' R U L' R' B' L' R r b' 
14. 6.82 U R L U' L' R L' U B r' u 
15. 7.90 U R L' U L U R L' l' r u 
16. (4.23) B R U' B L B U R' b u 
17. 5.87 R' U B' L R B' U' B l' r' b 
18. 7.07 U' R' B' U R B' U' L' r' b u' 
19. (13.02) U' B U' R B' U L' B l b' u 
20. 7.56 U' L B' U' B R U L' l r' b u 
21. 7.19 L' U R' U' R' L B' L r' b u 
22. 6.12 U R' B' R B L' U' B' l' b' 
23. 6.92 B' U' B R L' U R' L' l' r' b u' 
24. 5.87 B U R L' R U L' B u 
25. 5.76 L B' U R U' B R' U B' r'





Spoiler: 6.93 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 50: 6.93

Time List:
1. 4.53 U R' B R B U B R' r b 
2. 5.04 R U' R L R' U' L' U' l 
3. 7.86 L B L' R' B' R U L' l' b' 
4. 6.50 U' L' R' B R B R B' l r b' 
5. 9.62 R L' R L U' R L B l u 
6. (3.99) L R' L' R B L B R' l' r' b' u' 
7. 5.42 U' L R' U' B' L' B R' U 
8. 6.75 B L' U' B U' L' U L' l' b u' 
9. 8.56 L' U B' L' U R B' L' r b' u 
10. 6.07 R U B' L' U' R B R' r b' 
11. (10.52) U B' R' U' L' B L' R' l' b' u' 
12. 6.06 U L' B U' R' B' U' L U b' u 
13. 6.53 U R' U R' L R B U l r' b' u 
14. 8.47 U L' B L B L' R B' r b' u' 
15. 7.36 U B' R' U B L R' B L b u' 
16. (3.57) U' R L R' B' R B R r' b' u' 
17. 7.59 U L B L B' R B R l 
18. 9.86 U L U' L B' R U B' U b' 
19. 7.66 U B' U' R' B U B' L u 
20. 7.84 R' B R L U' B R B l b 
21. 5.53 U R' L' U' R U' L' U b' u 
22. 8.64 B U B L U B' L' R' u 
23. 10.05 R L' R' L' R U' B U' l' b u 
24. 7.14 R B R' U' R U' R' L' l' b' u 
25. 5.74 U R' B U L U B R' l' r' b' u' 
26. 4.32 B' L B L' R U' L R r' b 
27. 6.00 L U' R' U' L' U' B' L l' r' b 
28. 6.71 U' L U' R U L U' R l r b' u 
29. 8.91 U' B' R' L' R B' R' L' l' r' b 
30. 7.20 B U' L' B U' R B R' l r b 
31. 6.13 U B U' B' L' U B' U r b' 
32. 8.18 L U R B' L U R B' r' 
33. 5.78 U L' U' B' L B' U R' L' b' 
34. 5.56 U L' U' L B' R B' R b 
35. 6.74 R B' U' L U R B L r b' 
36. (10.40) U' L B' L U' R L' U' b' 
37. 7.76 U R' L R' L B' L R' l r' b' u' 
38. 5.92 L U' R U L' R' B' L' R r b' 
39. 6.82 U R L U' L' R L' U B r' u 
40. 7.90 U R L' U L U R L' l' r u 
41. (4.23) B R U' B L B U R' b u 
42. 5.87 R' U B' L R B' U' B l' r' b 
43. 7.07 U' R' B' U R B' U' L' r' b u' 
44. (13.02) U' B U' R B' U L' B l b' u 
45. 7.56 U' L B' U' B R U L' l r' b u 
46. 7.19 L' U R' U' R' L B' L r' b u 
47. 6.12 U R' B' R B L' U' B' l' b' 
48. 6.92 B' U' B R L' U R' L' l' r' b u' 
49. 5.87 B U R L' R U L' B u 
50. 5.76 L B' U R U' B R' U B' r'





Spoiler: 7.19 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-22
avg of 100: 7.19

Time List:
1. 4.93 U B' L' U R L' R U l b' 
2. 5.80 U R' U R B L U' R 
3. 9.14 B R' L R' L R U' R l b 
4. 5.32 B' L R U R L' R B r' b' u' 
5. 7.90 U L U B R' B U L B' l r' b u 
6. 10.06 L B U L' U B' R' L' u' 
7. 7.11 U' B R L B' R' U' B' l b u' 
8. 8.48 R L R U R L' R U' l' b 
9. 7.57 L' B R' U' L B' L' B' b' 
10. 7.26 B R U L' B' L U' B l' 
11. 6.78 L U' L' R' U' R' L' B l r' u' 
12. 5.18 U L' R L B' R B R l r b' u 
13. 7.48 U L' B R' L R' B' U r' b' 
14. 5.76 B' U R' L' U L B' U' l r u' 
15. 6.48 L U' L B' U' L B' U' B' l r' u' 
16. 6.24 U L B U L' R' U B L' l b u 
17. 7.89 B' L' R' L' B L R' B l' b' 
18. 6.98 L' U L R' U' R L B' r' b' 
19. 8.23 L R B R' L' B' U' R l' r' b 
20. (10.95) U R L' B' R' B' R' B l r b' u' 
21. 4.53 U R' B R B U B R' r b 
22. 5.04 R U' R L R' U' L' U' l 
23. 7.86 L B L' R' B' R U L' l' b' 
24. 6.50 U' L' R' B R B R B' l r b' 
25. 9.62 R L' R L U' R L B l u 
26. (3.99) L R' L' R B L B R' l' r' b' u' 
27. 5.42 U' L R' U' B' L' B R' U 
28. 6.75 B L' U' B U' L' U L' l' b u' 
29. 8.56 L' U B' L' U R B' L' r b' u 
30. 6.07 R U B' L' U' R B R' r b' 
31. (10.52) U B' R' U' L' B L' R' l' b' u' 
32. 6.06 U L' B U' R' B' U' L U b' u 
33. 6.53 U R' U R' L R B U l r' b' u 
34. 8.47 U L' B L B L' R B' r b' u' 
35. 7.36 U B' R' U B L R' B L b u' 
36. (3.57) U' R L R' B' R B R r' b' u' 
37. 7.59 U L B L B' R B R l 
38. 9.86 U L U' L B' R U B' U b' 
39. 7.66 U B' U' R' B U B' L u 
40. 7.84 R' B R L U' B R B l b 
41. 5.53 U R' L' U' R U' L' U b' u 
42. 8.64 B U B L U B' L' R' u 
43. 10.05 R L' R' L' R U' B U' l' b u 
44. 7.14 R B R' U' R U' R' L' l' b' u 
45. 5.74 U R' B U L U B R' l' r' b' u' 
46. 4.32 B' L B L' R U' L R r' b 
47. 6.00 L U' R' U' L' U' B' L l' r' b 
48. 6.71 U' L U' R U L U' R l r b' u 
49. 8.91 U' B' R' L' R B' R' L' l' r' b 
50. 7.20 B U' L' B U' R B R' l r b 
51. 6.13 U B U' B' L' U B' U r b' 
52. 8.18 L U R B' L U R B' r' 
53. 5.78 U L' U' B' L B' U R' L' b' 
54. 5.56 U L' U' L B' R B' R b 
55. 6.74 R B' U' L U R B L r b' 
56. (10.40) U' L B' L U' R L' U' b' 
57. 7.76 U R' L R' L B' L R' l r' b' u' 
58. 5.92 L U' R U L' R' B' L' R r b' 
59. 6.82 U R L U' L' R L' U B r' u 
60. 7.90 U R L' U L U R L' l' r u 
61. (4.23) B R U' B L B U R' b u 
62. 5.87 R' U B' L R B' U' B l' r' b 
63. 7.07 U' R' B' U R B' U' L' r' b u' 
64. (13.02) U' B U' R B' U L' B l b' u 
65. 7.56 U' L B' U' B R U L' l r' b u 
66. 7.19 L' U R' U' R' L B' L r' b u 
67. 6.12 U R' B' R B L' U' B' l' b' 
68. 6.92 B' U' B R L' U R' L' l' r' b u' 
69. 5.87 B U R L' R U L' B u 
70. 5.76 L B' U R U' B R' U B' r' 
71. 7.09 R' L' R B R L U' R b u 
72. 6.86 U L R' B R' L' R' U u 
73. 7.71 B L' B' U' B R L' R l r' 
74. (4.06) L U' R' U L' U' R' U r' 
75. 10.11 R' B R' B U R' B R' l r' b' u 
76. 9.36 B' U L R' U R' L B' l r b u 
77. 6.02 R U' R' B R L R B' l b' u 
78. 10.34 L' R' U' L' U R U B l r' b' u' 
79. 10.32 U L R' B' U' L U' L l' 
80. 7.88 U L B U B L' R B' l' r b u' 
81. 6.15 L' U L' U B' U L B l' b 
82. 6.52 U B' R' L' U B L U' r' u 
83. 7.67 B R U' B L' B L' U B r b' u' 
84. 9.24 U B' U' R' L B U' B' R r' b' 
85. 9.32 R B R' U' B U' R' B' r' b' u' 
86. (4.00) U L B R U' L B' R' l r' b 
87. 8.50 L' R U B' R' U L R' r b u 
88. 7.50 U B L R U' R L' B' r b u 
89. 7.69 L B L U' B U L B l' r b 
90. 9.00 U' L' U' B' U' L' U B' L' r u' 
91. 4.87 U' R' U' B' U' L' R' B r u' 
92. 7.09 R' B' L U' R L' U B l' r' u' 
93. 6.76 U B' R' U B R B' L l' r' u 
94. 6.07+ U B U' R U' B U' R B l b 
95. 5.39 R U' R' L B R' U' R r' b u' 
96. 8.95 L' U R' U L' U' L R l u 
97. (10.41) R' L U' L B R' U R' r' b 
98. 8.13 L' U' L' U B' R B R r' 
99. 4.33 U B U R' L R L' B' R l r' b' u 
100. 8.81 U R' L' U' R U' B' L u


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 23, 2014)

Average of 12: 6.52 (with a 6.07 average of 5)

*1. 5.66 
UR3+ DR3- DL4+ UL3+ U4+ R5- D6+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R2+ D0+ L4- ALL1+ DR DL UL 

2. [6.82] 
UR3- DR6+ DL6+ UL4- U3- R3+ D6+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R3- D6+ L1- ALL1+ 

3. 6.59 
UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL3+ U1- R0+ D5+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R1+ D3- L5+ ALL4+ UR DR 

4. 5.96 
UR1+ DR1+ DL1+ UL3- U5+ R2- D1- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R4+ D0+ L6+ ALL2- UR DL 

5. [5.35] 
UR1+ DR3+ DL4- UL4+ U1+ R1+ D1+ L3- ALL5- y2 U4- R5- D5- L1- ALL5- UR DR UL *

6. 7.85 
UR2+ DR1- DL5- UL1+ U1- R3- D3+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R5+ D5- L4- ALL0+ 

7. 7.05 
UR5+ DR1- DL3+ UL3+ U2- R1+ D4+ L4- ALL1- y2 U3+ R2+ D3+ L5- ALL3- UR UL 

8. 5.66 
UR4- DR1+ DL4+ UL3+ U5- R6+ D5+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R6+ D1- L0+ ALL4- DR UL 

9. (9.40) 
UR5- DR1- DL2- UL0+ U0+ R0+ D4+ L3- ALL4- y2 U4+ R1- D1+ L4+ ALL4- DR 

10. 7.01 
UR5+ DR2- DL0+ UL0+ U4+ R4+ D5- L4+ ALL1+ y2 U3+ R1- D3+ L3- ALL1+ DL 

11. (4.99) 
UR3- DR5- DL2- UL1- U4+ R5- D5- L0+ ALL5+ y2 U2+ R0+ D2+ L5+ ALL3+ UR 

12. 7.25 
UR2- DR1- DL6+ UL1+ U1+ R3+ D4+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R2- D4- L4+ ALL1+ UR


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2014)

Average of 12: 7.888
1. 7.371 D R' U' F2 L' F2 U2 D' B' R U2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 B2 L D2 
2. 7.329 L2 F D F U2 B L2 D' R D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D' 
3. (6.556) L2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 R' F R' U2 B2 U R' U' B L2 
4. (9.671) U' D F2 U F2 B' U D2 R F U2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B D2 R2 F 
5. 8.513 U2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 U' L F2 U B' L' B' F' D2 U2 
6. 8.493 D2 L D R' D' F' B' U B L F2 R' F2 D2 R' L' U2 R' F2 R2 
7. 7.936 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 F D' B2 U' B' L' F R 
8. 8.558 U R2 U2 F D L' U2 B' R' F L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' 
9. 7.852 B' L2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 U' B' L B' F L R2 B D U' 
10. 7.220 R2 U2 B F R2 F R2 D2 B' U2 L2 R' D2 U L' D' L' F' R' F D2 
11. 7.800 U B L' U' R2 B' U L D' F2 B2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R' L' U2 
12. 7.809 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U B D' R2 F R' B2 U L' B2 L' 

Part of an 8.3x avg50 and an 8.4x avg100


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2014)

Holy crap, first 5 solves after lubing my 7x7

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-23
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 4:56.78
worst: 6:07.23

mean of 3
current: 5:32.51 (σ = 31.10)
best: 5:32.51 (σ = 31.10)

avg of 5
current: 5:48.30 (σ = 4.79)
best: 5:48.30 (σ = 4.79)

Average: 5:48.30 (σ = 4.79)
Mean: 5:41.78

6:07.23, 5:44.15, 5:47.21, 5:53.55, 4:56.78

That sub 5 waaaat. Previous PB was 5:38

Edit: PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-23
solves/total: 15/17

single
best: 4:56.78
worst: 6:07.23

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 320.60)
best: 5:21.00 (σ = 21.93)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 328.00)
best: 5:32.67 (σ = 6.47)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 340.25)
best: 5:37.58 (σ = 14.80)

Average: DNF (σ = 342.30)
Mean: 5:38.98

Had 2 DNFs  The first one was a 5:34, did the wrong PLL alg lol. 2nd was because I messed up the parity alg and just gave up after that


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> http://puu.sh/dFEts/8e694559ae.png
> ???



But it doesn't say where in those 56 the best Ao50 is.


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2014)

Randomno said:


> But it doesn't say where in those 56 the best Ao50 is.


I don't use csTimer, but I think you can click on it and it will tell you. If it doesn't, you can always find the last time on your time list, count back 50 and there's the start.

Or... use qqTimer.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

All new 2x2 PBs.

(1.709) U2 F' U R2 U2 F U2 R2 U'

avg of 5: 4.837

Time List:
1. 3.976 F' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
2. 5.570 R' U' R' F U2 R F' R' U' 
3. (7.496) F' U' F U' F' U' R F U' 
4. 4.964 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U R' U' 
5. (3.437) R2 U R' F2 U' F' R' F U2

Could've been faster, still pretty good.

avg of 12: 5.236

Time List:
1. 6.089 F R2 U2 R' U' F U' F U 
2. 3.976 F' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
3. 5.570 R' U' R' F U2 R F' R' U' 
4. (7.496) F' U' F U' F' U' R F U' 
5. 4.964 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U R' U' 
6. 3.437 R2 U R' F2 U' F' R' F U2 
7. 5.721 F' U R U' F U' R2 F2 U' 
8. 5.617 F' R' F' U F2 U' F2 U R' 
9. 5.561 U2 F' U' F U2 F2 R F' U' 
10. 5.469 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 
11. (3.156) R U F' R2 F U' R2 U' R' 
12. 5.958 U' F U' F2 U R2 U F' U2

Rolled several times, tried rolling the 6, got a +2 solve.

avg of 50: 6.451



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 6.804 R' F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 U2 F' 
2. 4.115 R U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 
3. 9.215 U R2 F R' U F2 R' F R2 U' 
4. 6.725 U2 R' F R' U F' R U F2 U2 
5. 6.859 R' U R2 U R F2 R2 U' R' 
6. 6.963 R U' F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U 
7. 6.642 R2 F' R2 F' R F R2 F' R' 
8. 3.730 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' F U' 
9. 8.423 U' F' R U' F2 R2 U' R U2 
10. (10.671) F R' F2 R U' F2 R' F R U' 
11. 7.182 F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 
12. 7.272 F' R U R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' 
13. 7.364 U2 F2 U' R' F' U' F2 R' U' 
14. (13.183) U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F' 
15. 4.778 F2 R U F R2 U' R F' R' 
16. 8.142 U' R F R' U2 F' U F' R 
17. 7.744 F U2 R U F2 U' F2 R U2 
18. 4.768 U2 R F U2 R' F U F2 R 
19. 7.355 R' F R' U' R2 U' R F' R U' 
20. 7.305 U F U2 F' R' F U F' U2 
21. 5.049 F2 R' U' R' U2 F R' F U' 
22. 7.590 R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 U 
23. 6.286 U F' R F2 R2 F' U F' U' 
24. 7.121 R U2 F R' F' R2 F' U2 F2 
25. 5.171 F' R2 U' R U R F2 U2 R' 
26. 6.818 F U' F2 U2 R U' F2 U' R2 
27. (3.536) U F R2 U F' U' R' U' R2 
28. 6.365 R' F' U' R' U' R2 U R' U 
29. 6.322 R' U' F R2 U' F R' U R' 
30. 5.218 U' F' R U2 F2 U' F R F2 U' 
31. 7.131 F R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U R' U' 
32. 7.388 U R F' R' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
33. 8.373 U R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 R2 
34. 7.156 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F' 
35. 6.080 R2 F R' U' F U2 R' F U 
36. (11.031) F' R U F' U2 R F' U' F' 
37. 6.901 F' R F2 R F U' F U' F 
38. 7.088 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' 
39. 6.089 F R2 U2 R' U' F U' F U 
40. 3.976 F' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
41. 5.570 R' U' R' F U2 R F' R' U' 
42. 7.496 F' U' F U' F' U' R F U' 
43. 4.964 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U R' U' 
44. (3.437) R2 U R' F2 U' F' R' F U2 
45. 5.721 F' U R U' F U' R2 F2 U' 
46. 5.617 F' R' F' U F2 U' F2 U R' 
47. 5.561 U2 F' U' F U2 F2 R F' U' 
48. 5.469 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 
49. (3.156) R U F' R2 F U' R2 U' R' 
50. 5.958 U' F U' F2 U R2 U F' U2



avg of 100: 6.785



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 5.694 U' F U' R F R2 F2 U' F2 
2. 5.637 U' F R F2 U R2 U F' U2 
3. 7.878 R' U F' R U2 F2 R U R2 
4. 6.328 U F2 R' U2 R2 U' R U F2 
5. 4.953 F' U R' U' F' U2 F' R' U 
6. 7.543 R2 U2 F2 U' R F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
7. 8.446 R F2 U' F R F2 R' F U2 R' 
8. 6.094 U' F' R2 U2 F U' F' U2 R 
9. 7.684 F2 U' F R F2 U' R' F R 
10. 10.182 F U F' R F R2 F R2 U 
11. 5.890 U2 F R2 F R' F2 U F' R U 
12. 7.345 R2 U R U2 F U' R2 F U' 
13. 5.676 U' F2 U' F' R2 F R2 F U 
14. (16.474) R2 U' R F2 U' R U R U' 
15. 6.126 F R U' F2 U F2 U R2 U' 
16. 7.259 F2 U F' R U2 F' R' F' U 
17. 4.738 F2 R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' 
18. 8.297 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F' U' R2 
19. 5.688 F2 U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U2 
20. 5.431 R F R' F U' F U2 F2 R 
21. 8.236 U' R' F' U2 F' R F' R U' 
22. 8.732 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' U' 
23. 4.635 F2 R U' F2 U2 R F2 R' U' 
24. 5.992 F' U F' U2 R' F' U' F U 
25. 6.329 F R F2 R F R' U2 F R2 U' 
26. 7.846 U' F U2 F' R U' R F R 
27. 10.853 F2 R2 U2 F R F2 U R U' 
28. 8.549 F R F U' F R' U F' R2 
29. 7.245 F' R U R' F2 R' F' U' R 
30. 7.821 U F U2 F' U F' R' U2 F 
31. 7.732 R' F2 U' F' R' F U' F U 
32. 4.878 F' R U2 F' R F R U2 R 
33. 7.288 U F' U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' 
34. 5.967 R U' R' F U2 F U' F' U' 
35. 5.093 F2 U2 F R F2 R U2 R U2 
36. (11.104) F2 U2 F U2 F' U F' R2 U2 
37. 9.440 R U R U' F' R2 U R U2 
38. (DNF(18.403)) R' F' U F2 R' U R2 F' U2 
39. 6.213 F U' R F2 R' F R' F' U 
40. 6.762 R' U2 R F' U R' F R2 U2 
41. (1.709) U2 F' U R2 U2 F U2 R2 U' 
42. 8.210 R U2 R F2 U2 R' U' F' U' 
43. 7.951 U2 F R' U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 
44. 6.679 F R' F' R F' U R' U' F U' 
45. 6.838 R U2 F' R' U' F' R2 F2 U2 
46. 7.524 R2 F R' U F' R U2 F' U' 
47. 8.934 F R F' R' F2 U R' F' R 
48. (3.167) U2 F U' R U2 R F2 R2 F' 
49. 6.697 R F2 R' U' R F2 U' F U 
50. 6.437 R' F' R U' R2 F' U' R2 U' 
51. 6.336 U R F2 R F2 U F R2 F R' 
52. 6.804 R' F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 U2 F' 
53. 4.115 R U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 
54. 9.215 U R2 F R' U F2 R' F R2 U' 
55. 6.725 U2 R' F R' U F' R U F2 U2 
56. 6.859 R' U R2 U R F2 R2 U' R' 
57. 6.963 R U' F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U 
58. 6.642 R2 F' R2 F' R F R2 F' R' 
59. 3.730 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' F U' 
60. 8.423 U' F' R U' F2 R2 U' R U2 
61. 10.671 F R' F2 R U' F2 R' F R U' 
62. 7.182 F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 
63. 7.272 F' R U R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' 
64. 7.364 U2 F2 U' R' F' U' F2 R' U' 
65. (13.183) U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F' 
66. 4.778 F2 R U F R2 U' R F' R' 
67. 8.142 U' R F R' U2 F' U F' R 
68. 7.744 F U2 R U F2 U' F2 R U2 
69. 4.768 U2 R F U2 R' F U F2 R 
70. 7.355 R' F R' U' R2 U' R F' R U' 
71. 7.305 U F U2 F' R' F U F' U2 
72. 5.049 F2 R' U' R' U2 F R' F U' 
73. 7.590 R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 U 
74. 6.286 U F' R F2 R2 F' U F' U' 
75. 7.121 R U2 F R' F' R2 F' U2 F2 
76. 5.171 F' R2 U' R U R F2 U2 R' 
77. 6.818 F U' F2 U2 R U' F2 U' R2 
78. (3.536) U F R2 U F' U' R' U' R2 
79. 6.365 R' F' U' R' U' R2 U R' U 
80. 6.322 R' U' F R2 U' F R' U R' 
81. 5.218 U' F' R U2 F2 U' F R F2 U' 
82. 7.131 F R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U R' U' 
83. 7.388 U R F' R' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
84. 8.373 U R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 R2 
85. 7.156 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F' 
86. 6.080 R2 F R' U' F U2 R' F U 
87. (11.031) F' R U F' U2 R F' U' F' 
88. 6.901 F' R F2 R F U' F U' F 
89. 7.088 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' 
90. 6.089 F R2 U2 R' U' F U' F U 
91. 3.976 F' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
92. 5.570 R' U' R' F U2 R F' R' U' 
93. 7.496 F' U' F U' F' U' R F U' 
94. 4.964 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U R' U' 
95. (3.437) R2 U R' F2 U' F' R' F U2 
96. 5.721 F' U R U' F U' R2 F2 U' 
97. 5.617 F' R' F' U F2 U' F2 U R' 
98. 5.561 U2 F' U' F U2 F2 R F' U' 
99. 5.469 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 
100. (3.156) R U F' R2 F U' R2 U' R'





TDM said:


> Or... use qqTimer.



Madness.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 23, 2014)

Can I consider myself sub 4 now?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> View attachment 4778
> View attachment 4779
> View attachment 4780
> View attachment 4781
> ...



Nah, but you can consider yourself part of the elite Myachii still-using-pictures club.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Holy crap, first 5 solves after lubing my 7x7



You're surprisingly un-fast at 7x7. I thought you were sub-5 at least.


----------



## GG (Dec 23, 2014)

Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.25
worst time: 18.89

current avg5: 13.25 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 12.07 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 14.53 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 12.77 (σ = 1.26)

current avg50: 13.95 (σ = 1.44)
best avg50: 13.88 (σ = 1.12)
*
current avg100: 13.95 (σ = 1.43) PB*
best avg100: 13.95 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 13.95 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 13.99



a good average.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 23, 2014)

Randomno said:


> But it doesn't say where in those 56 the best Ao50 is.



If you click on the best ao50 time, it opens a dialog box with the times in. It doesn't say where in the session it is, but if you know the first time of the ao50 then it's not too difficult to work out 

My accomplishment: 1:57.03 ao100 on 5x5x5. I may actually have achieved one of my monthly goals (global sub-2)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> If you click on the best ao50 time, it opens a dialog box with the times in. It doesn't say where in the session it is, but if you know the first time of the ao50 then it's not too difficult to work out



Alright. You can also do it with Options > Statistics and change average #, but no one seemed to mention that.


----------



## LeonardoBonanno (Dec 23, 2014)

I got my first sub 1 minute and 20 second avergae of 12 of 12 on megaminx, it was a 1 19.78


----------



## Carbon (Dec 23, 2014)

People are asking me about my 5.05 single. I no longer have the scramble because the session was deleted but it was blue xxx cross 6 move oll then h perm


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 23, 2014)

1:21.82'avg 5 on 5x5!


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 23, 2014)

first sub 3:20 5x5 for me 3:17.99


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

5. (3:59.779) D' Uw L2 Rw R D2 U B2 F2 Uw' Fw' B2 D F' Fw' U2 Fw' D U Rw D L' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 L' D B2 F D2 B2 F Uw' Rw' F2 D2 B Uw'

Ugh. I was trying really hard to get sub 4. I had a U perm, I was trying to finish the F2, when one of the middle layers caught a bit. Then I had trouble stopping the timer.

PB by several minutes. As long as I don't get OLL parity, I should beat it soon enough.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 23, 2014)

Did like 30 4x4 solves to finish up an ao100 and broke all of my PBs!
single: 50.38, ugghh. Really should've been sub 50, stupid OLL parity. Beats my previous by like .5
ao5: (52.719), 55.661, (1:07.592), 56.654, 54.466 = 55.95, what the heck?? Beats previous by over 3 seconds. Very lucky with few parities and great F2C.
ao12: 55.855, 59.549, 51.908, 56.130, 59.129, 55.272, 58.001, (1:03.490), 1:03.250, 58.692, (50.384), 59.926 = 57.77 Again, what the heck? Beats PB by like 4 seconds.
ao100: 1:03.98


----------



## Cale S (Dec 24, 2014)

4.36 skewb avg12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-23
avg of 12: 4.36

Time List:
1. (5.53) U' R' L' U L B R B' 
2. 3.44 U' R' B U R' U' R B' L' 
3. 2.65 U' L B' L' B' R' U B' 
4. 5.11 B L U L R' B' L U 
5. 4.10 B R B R' L' R' U B L' 
6. 5.09 B' L' R B U' L' U' L' 
7. 4.72 U' R' L U L' U' R' L' 
8. 5.13 U' L U B R B' R' B' 
9. 4.18 R' B U' B L' U' L' B' R' 
10. 4.58 B' U' R' U' R B' U' B U 
11. 4.64 L' U R U R B' U B' R' 
12. (2.47) B R B L' B' R' U L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Bought a megaminx.

Now I just gotta work to sub-2.5 minutes before the comp


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-23
avg of 5: 7.98

Time List:
1. 8.14 D2 F R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 R U F2 D R' F D' B2 D' U2 
2. 7.83 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L' U L' F U F2 D U B' U' B' 
3. (10.58) F' D' R L' F' U B D2 B' R B' D2 B R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 B2 
4. 7.98 B' D R' B' L' D' F' U2 F D2 R2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 R U2 R' 
5. (6.99) D' U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 B' F' D U' R B2 D' L' F2 R2

Finally!!!!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 24, 2014)

1:37.91 5x5 ao12
I think it's PB.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-23
avg of 12: 1:37.91

Time List:
1. 1:38.96 L Fw' L2 F Lw D2 L2 B' F2 Rw' Dw' F' Lw2 Dw2 D' U2 B' Bw2 R' L' Bw' Fw F2 Uw2 B2 Dw' B2 D Uw U2 F2 U Bw' U B' U' L U' B' Lw Fw' D' U Rw2 Lw Uw D' B2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 B' Rw2 F' U' Fw2 Bw2 U2 F' U2 
2. 1:38.02 Dw' U' L2 B' R' B U' R2 B2 Bw2 D' Uw2 B Bw Rw' Bw D' Uw2 R' Fw' B2 L2 R Rw2 D2 Rw Dw Bw Dw2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 B2 Dw Lw Bw Uw' B Rw Dw2 L2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' F' R2 L2 Lw D R Bw' L2 B R2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Lw2 F2 L2 
3. 1:40.36 L2 R2 Bw' B2 F' R2 D Uw2 R2 Rw' L2 Lw' B' Dw' L2 Fw' F2 L F2 Dw D2 L D' B' Lw2 D' U' Bw Dw2 R' Bw' R' Lw Bw Lw' Dw' U' D2 Fw' Uw B2 R D L Lw2 Dw B Fw F Lw' B' U2 D2 Dw B' R2 Fw2 Bw B U' 
4. 1:33.61 Uw U2 Lw2 Fw L2 U2 R Fw Lw2 Uw Fw Dw2 L Fw' F' R' Uw D' Dw' L' D Uw2 Fw L2 U2 Lw' B U2 Bw Uw2 F B2 Uw Rw2 D2 Rw2 Lw' L Fw2 R' Rw2 B L' B2 U' Bw L B2 Uw' Fw2 F Bw2 Dw2 Uw Bw F' L' F' R' Bw 
5. 1:28.83 Bw' R2 U' F D' Rw' D2 R2 Rw2 L2 B' Fw' F2 Bw Lw U2 Fw' B2 Uw2 L B' U2 R' Bw' Uw2 U2 R2 F' Lw D B' R F' B2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 L2 R2 F L Dw' L2 Dw2 Fw2 B2 L Dw R' L Rw Bw Uw2 D2 U' L2 Uw2 U B2 
6. 1:39.57 Bw2 Fw Dw' U2 L' Fw F2 Rw' Dw Rw2 B F2 Dw' Lw' Uw' B2 R F Bw' D' Dw Uw2 U' F Dw Rw L2 U2 L2 Uw Fw2 Rw B' R D U2 R' L Dw Lw F2 Dw Lw2 B2 Bw L' R' Lw2 U R F2 Rw R2 Uw2 R2 Bw2 U Lw2 Rw2 Fw' 
7. 1:40.04 Uw U' Lw Uw U' Fw F' U Fw' B U2 B2 U D2 Bw2 Fw' Rw Dw Uw2 B2 Rw2 L' Dw2 D Uw R' Dw2 D' L' Fw Rw L2 B2 Fw U2 Uw2 R' Uw' B2 F' Rw R' F' L' R Dw R' F' Fw2 B' Bw Rw' Dw' R' Uw' Dw' F2 U2 Fw2 B' 
8. (1:51.71) U2 B2 D2 Fw2 Uw' B2 F D2 F2 L2 Lw2 R2 U' Lw2 B2 R' U2 L R2 Uw2 Dw2 R Lw2 Dw' L' B2 L' D' F' L' U' R Dw2 F Dw Fw2 R' Fw R' B' Dw Rw' Lw' D' U Fw' L' B Bw Dw' Rw' Lw2 Bw L Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Bw U' L2 
9. 1:46.15 B' Lw B2 R' Fw' Bw2 B' Lw' D' L Fw2 Dw' R Rw2 Lw Uw Dw2 D2 L2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 F Lw L' U Rw2 Fw Uw' D Rw Lw Fw' Dw2 D' Bw' Lw2 D Dw L2 Rw2 Lw B' Fw' Dw2 L F' B2 Fw U2 Lw' Rw' Fw D2 F' Lw Fw B2 Uw2 R' 
10. (1:27.46) R2 B' Lw F2 Bw Uw B R U2 Rw' Uw Rw' Fw R' F Rw2 U Fw Dw2 Bw' Uw Lw' F L2 Dw2 F Uw' Fw Bw2 L2 Rw B2 D' B' Fw2 R' Lw2 Rw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Bw' Rw' Dw' B2 Fw2 D' B2 Lw' D F Bw Rw' L' Bw2 D Bw2 B 
11. 1:38.62 B' Lw B' U Uw' R2 Uw' Bw B' Fw R2 B2 L2 D Bw' Fw L Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' R' L2 Fw2 Bw' R' Fw Bw2 L2 Rw Uw2 B Rw B D U' R' Uw2 Fw R' D' R Lw' Bw2 U F Rw2 Uw' F' Lw' Uw F Fw2 Dw2 R' Lw Uw 
12. 1:34.95 Dw2 U' L2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 Dw2 D' Lw Rw' U Dw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Dw B' U' Fw' F Bw' R2 Uw' Dw' Bw B2 Uw' L2 Bw Dw2 Rw2 L B' Lw2 Rw R D2 Rw' F2 Dw2 Rw' R Lw' F2 Rw Uw2 B' L2 Bw2 Rw Lw' B F2 U2 Dw' D2 Bw B


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 24, 2014)

Just got a moyu skewb and a dayan 2x2 My goal is to sub 8 with skewb and sub 6 with 2x2 by next weekend. (for the comp)


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 24, 2014)

5x5 

(1:00.74), 1:00.93, 1:01.65, (1:07.15), 1:02.68 = 1:01.75 ao5 PB


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

W00t new PB.

5. (16.417) U' B D' L' F' B2 U R' L F U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2

I put in my second pair and got the other two skipped. Then it was an easy 1 look OLL and a Y perm.

Could've been faster, but very glad I didn't mess up the Y perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2014)

7.13 D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B L D' L U B D F D' L F

z' y2
L' U' R' F D L D'
y' R U' R' y' U' R U' R'
y U' R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U R U2 R' U R
L U L' U' L U L'
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' 

65 etm / 7.13 seconds = 9.12 tps


----------



## Berd (Dec 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 5. (3:59.779) D' Uw L2 Rw R D2 U B2 F2 Uw' Fw' B2 D F' Fw' U2 Fw' D U Rw D L' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 L' D B2 F D2 B2 F Uw' Rw' F2 D2 B Uw'
> 
> Ugh. I was trying really hard to get sub 4. I had a U perm, I was trying to finish the F2, when one of the middle layers caught a bit. Then I had trouble stopping the timer.
> 
> PB by several minutes. As long as I don't get OLL parity, I should beat it soon enough.


All down to me


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2014)

6.60, 6.71 and full-step
8.11 avg5
8.56 avg12
8.98 avg50

With a 3$ Guanlong


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

Berd said:


> All down to me



Only if I get PLL parity.  The main difference is that I'm not solving the white/yellow edge every time I connect two edges, I'm just making sure I have a unsolved pair in the slot I'm about to break.

avg of 1000: 28.756



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 32.158 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R F' R' F2 U F2 R' F' U2 L' 
2. 30.675 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U R2 D2 R' F' U' B2 L2 D L U R' B' 
3. 36.077 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 F D2 F' R B' U L' R2 D2 B2 F U2 R' 
4. 27.344 R U' R L2 F' L' B2 D B' U L2 B R2 B R2 U2 F R2 D2 B R2 
5. 31.952 R D' R' D L F' U' F' U' D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 B2 R F2 
6. 35.156 U2 L F2 L' D2 R D2 L' D2 R2 B L2 R' U2 R2 U L' F' D U 
7. 36.532 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R D F D' U F' D' L' B2 F2 
8. 34.513 R2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L' F' L' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 U L 
9. 32.388 L B2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' B' F U' L' F2 U B' R' 
10. 36.024 R2 L' F2 D' B L2 U D' F' R' D' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U 
11. (38.080) B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 U' B' L' R' D F' D2 B' F2 R' 
12. 30.849 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' U B2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 F' L' U2 F2 U B2 L' U' 
13. 32.828 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L B2 U L' U2 R2 B U2 R2 F U' R 
14. 31.469 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' D U R F U' L D2 B L' 
15. 34.040 D' B U F B' R D R U F2 U2 D2 F' R2 F2 B R2 F' 
16. 30.975 D2 F2 L R D2 B2 U2 F2 L D' B L2 F' U B2 R' U2 R F' 
17. 34.305 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 D' F2 D' F' R2 D2 L D U' F' U2 L2 
18. 34.710 B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B F2 R' U2 L' B R' U' B D R2 
19. (41.114) D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U2 F' L' D2 B' F' D R' D' U2 
20. 35.801 F' U2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 L F L' D B R F2 L2 B L' 
21. (40.573) L2 D2 B D2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F D2 B U' B2 R B2 L D' 
22. (41.269) D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D U' F' R' U L D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 
23. 36.835 B2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R' B2 F2 D B R U L U B U' L2 
24. 34.561 U R2 D' L2 R2 U B2 D B2 D' L' B R U' L' R2 B F' L2 D' R' 
25. (39.458) D2 L' U D B2 R' F' R D B' L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F 
26. 36.791 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F R2 B' R U2 R2 D U' R 
27. 34.993 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F L D R2 B2 L' B2 R' D L2 
28. 28.632 R F D B' U' D' F U B2 R' F2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U D2 L2 D 
29. 32.849 L2 D2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 L B' D' L R B D B L D' 
30. (38.143) F' B D' R D F U2 L2 U' L D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 
31. 36.927 L2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 B' L U L2 D2 L D U 
32. 31.164 R' F L' F2 R2 U2 F' D' R2 B D F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 
33. 35.525 D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B F D B' D' U B L B F' R2 B2 
34. 35.894 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B L2 D2 U L U' B' D L2 F 
35. 29.802 R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D R2 B' L F U' L B L2 
36. 33.529 B L2 U' B2 L D F2 R B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D 
37. 35.792 B R F2 U D' B R' D' R' F U B2 R2 L2 U' D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U' 
38. 36.028 R2 U' L2 F' B U F2 L' U D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' 
39. 36.575 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R' D2 B' L D' U R2 F R2 D' L U 
40. 34.636 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 D' U2 R F' L' B2 U2 R2 D' B U2 F' 
41. 33.929 B' R2 D2 F' U F U R' B R' B2 D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R 
42. 36.390+ D2 B D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' R' D' U' B' R D F' U' F' 
43. 30.311 B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 R B F' R2 B' U2 F D L' R' 
44. 26.052 R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 D B2 R U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 
45. (39.950) F' L2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 F' D2 B D2 L F2 R' U' F' D' U' R2 U F 
46. 34.027 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D R B' F2 U R' U2 B R' B' U' 
47. 34.857 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D F L B' F' U' F 
48. 35.517 D2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 B R' D' L2 R2 F2 D L B2 D F2 
49. 35.333 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 B' L' F' D2 B' R2 F2 L' D2 
50. 33.277 F' L' F D' B2 R' F' U B2 R' U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 
51. 25.540 L B2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D B D2 F2 U L R' U2 R2 U 
52. (38.181) F2 U F2 D B2 D F2 D' L2 U R' F D U' R U2 B' D2 R2 D B 
53. (38.799) D2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D' R U' B D F2 D R' B' U2 
54. 26.961 F U' F' B2 D' B2 R' U L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 B2 
55. 28.326 B R2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B F' L' D' L' R U' R U2 B2 D U' 
56. (39.618) D2 F' U L2 D2 L' U2 B2 U D2 L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F U2 
57. 35.941 R2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L B2 F2 D2 R2 D B D R' U2 R F' R D 
58. 34.501 U' B2 D U R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L' B D' U' F' L2 B D2 L' U' 
59. (43.999) L' U2 R' F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 D B2 L' R' D B' U' L F' R2 
60. 35.996 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F' L B' R' D' F R2 F2 D2 U' F R 
61. 37.275 U2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 B R2 F' U2 L2 D' L2 B F' L F' U B' F2 
62. 34.833 U2 L' B2 L R2 U2 L' F2 R D2 U2 F U' F2 D' L B2 D2 R' B' F 
63. 30.068 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 B' L2 B' L2 U' L' B' F2 U F' U F2 D' L2 
64. 36.829 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B L F' U' L2 F U' R' F 
65. 31.828 D B2 F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 B' D' F' D' L' U' L2 R D F' 
66. 32.279 U B' R D L B' R L' U F D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' 
67. 31.087 L' B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L D2 R2 D B2 L' F D B2 L2 B' F 
68. 34.999 U' L2 F' U L D' B2 L2 F R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 L2 
69. 32.964 D2 F R2 B' F L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 U' R U2 F' L F R2 D L U 
70. 33.243 D2 F B2 R2 L2 B R U' F L2 U L2 D' R2 U D2 L2 D' L2 
71. 38.043 B R B2 U' B' R2 L U B D2 R2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U2 
72. 33.810 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 R' D R2 B' U2 L' F' U' B' D2 B 
73. 31.014 D2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' F' L U' L2 D' R F' D' B2 U2 F2 
74. 30.346 U2 F D B2 R D' R D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D 
75. 37.807 R L' B' R' D' F' U2 L2 U' R' U2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 
76. 35.111 R' U B' R' D L U F B' R D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 
77. 35.105 L B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 D R' B2 F D R' D F' R2 
78. 30.864 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 F' R F' R' U B' D' B2 R D2 F2 
79. 34.147 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U' R2 D2 F2 U' F' L2 D' U2 R U B' U2 F2 L' 
80. 32.245 D U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F D' U F R' F U2 F D2 U' 
81. 36.365 F2 L D R2 U2 F' R F L' F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 
82. 28.830 R2 F R F D2 F2 D F U L U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 
83. 31.381 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R U2 L2 R U' F D F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R 
84. 37.069 F B R2 F2 R' L2 D B' L U2 R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 D' 
85. 34.146 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U B' R F2 D2 B D' R' F2 D' 
86. 35.465 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F R2 B2 F D2 B2 R' D B2 L2 R D2 U' R D U' 
87. 22.277 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L F2 U' R' F' R' B D' L F2 
88. 33.558 U2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 R D2 L D2 R2 U L B R' D2 L2 B2 D L2 F' 
89. (38.723) D' R2 L B2 U' R B R U F' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 
90. 34.688 F2 L2 F' R' F2 L2 U R' L' F U2 L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 
91. (39.984) D L2 U L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B' R D U' L' D2 R D F' U' 
92. 31.667 D L' B R D' F' L2 U F D B D2 F' R2 B R2 B R2 L2 F R2 
93. (42.539) D L2 F2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 R U2 B R2 B2 U' L B R2 U2 
94. (38.082) D2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B F D' F' L' D' U R F' U2 B2 L 
95. 32.831 D R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 F' R D' R2 F2 D B R F' U2 
96. 36.644 L U' R2 F B2 R B' U2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 D2 R' L' U2 R' B2 D2 F2 
97. (38.913) B' L B L' D' F' U' B2 R' F L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B 
98. (38.683) D2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 R B2 L' F2 U B' D U' 
99. (39.945) F' L2 B L2 F' R2 F' L2 F R2 U' R' B2 R' B' R F D2 U F' 
100. (44.025) L2 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R' B' U2 L' D B2 U2 R' F2 D' 
101. 37.427 U2 F D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 D' R' B D B2 F R' F2 L R' 
102. 35.692 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 R D R' U' L2 B U2 L F R2 
103. 27.659 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D L' B U2 R U' B' D' F R2 U 
104. 35.432 D R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D2 F U R2 B2 F L F R B F' D' 
105. 33.838 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F R D F U L' R' D' B' F2 
106. 29.906 F' D2 L B R' F' R2 F2 U F D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 
107. 37.180 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 R U' B' D' U L B2 D 
108. 35.600 L2 R2 D U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D U B' L2 D L' B2 U2 R F' D' L2 
109. 30.700 F2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 D R' U L F L' D2 B2 D R' 
110. 28.156 D R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' F' L' B' F2 L' R' U' R2 B2 R2 F 
111. 35.271 R2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 D' R' F' D' B2 L2 D L' U2 F 
112. 32.578 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 U L' F' R2 B2 F L' U2 L' D' 
113. 37.666 D2 R D2 L U' L' F' R2 U F U' D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 B2 U 
114. 29.601 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B U B' L B2 L R2 F' L R F' 
115. (38.759) D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 B L' B2 F' U' B R B L2 U2 
116. 27.238 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 U' L R' U F2 R B' R2 F2 D' B 
117. 31.592 R2 D2 L D2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 F R' U' B' D L R U2 R D2 U 
118. 29.342 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D F' D R2 B' R B R' U' F R 
119. 30.103 F L2 U2 F U2 B' F' L2 D2 F D' R2 U' B' F D2 L' D2 R' U' 
120. 25.658 L2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D B L2 R2 U2 F2 L R' B' D' 
121. (43.160) R' B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 L' R2 F D U' B U' L R U' B2 U' 
122. (38.379) D F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F' D' U2 B' D2 L' F' U R F 
123. 28.059 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B D F' L B' F R D2 F R U 
124. 33.520 U R' F2 R' B R2 U F' L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 
125. 34.626 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R D2 B' U2 L D2 U R2 U' B' 
126. 35.210 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 R B2 R B' F R' U F2 
127. 36.303 B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' D2 R2 F D2 L' B U2 
128. 37.078 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D U B R D2 B2 U2 B2 D 
129. 37.991 F2 B' D2 R F2 U D' F' U' R2 L2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' 
130. 37.934 B L2 B L2 R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L U' L2 U' B' L R F R2 B 
131. (45.005) D2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R D2 R' B2 D' R' D' U' R D' B F' L 
132. 33.476 D' U F2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L' D' B' U R D2 U' B2 L2 F D' 
133. 31.252 L F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R' U2 R' D' F' D' B F' U' L' U' F' R 
134. 28.234 B' U' D' L D L2 B' R2 B' R B2 U2 B L2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 
135. (38.643) U L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' F' L U2 R F2 U B L' R F 
136. 33.884 R2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U' R' F2 R F2 R' B2 L U' 
137. 25.176 U2 B2 F R2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L' R' U' R D F' L' U2 B L2 
138. 29.226 L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U B F2 U R D' L F D2 F' U2 
139. 27.475 U2 L2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 D B' D2 F R' D B L' D' F' 
140. 33.333 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L' B R' B2 F2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 
141. 28.142 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F L U' L2 D L' B' D2 R U2 F2 
142. 30.028 R' D2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 D' L' B' U' F' R B' R D2 F2 
143. 27.592 F L2 U2 F R2 F U2 F D2 R2 F D L' B' U L' F L' F U2 
144. 32.557 F2 D' U' B2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 R F D B' F2 D B' L' B D' 
145. 32.172 U B R U' D' L' F U' L B D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R U2 F2 L' 
146. 29.746 B2 D' R B2 L U R F2 B' R D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 L 
147. 27.859 B' L2 F2 L U' F L D B L' B D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B' 
148. (42.619) D2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' D' B' D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 F' 
149. 33.686 R' U D2 B' R' D' B' L2 D' L' U2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 
150. 34.479 B2 U' B2 R U F L2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 L D2 L B2 D2 
151. 29.024 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 D L2 U' B' R U B R F2 L2 D U R 
152. 32.195 F B' D R' F' R B U2 F' R D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 B R2 B L2 F' 
153. 31.572 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 U2 B D B R2 F' L B F' R2 D' 
154. 34.532 D2 L' B2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U B' F2 D2 U' R' F' 
155. 29.993 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D F' L' F' D' F' U F R B L2 D' 
156. 24.684 R' U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 B' F L D2 U2 R' F2 D B' R2 
157. 35.303 L2 B2 R' U' B L' F' R2 F' U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' B2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 
158. 26.230 R U' L2 U' D' L B D R' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 B 
159. 32.364 R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 B D2 U' R' B2 F2 U' B2 
160. 29.696 U2 R D B2 L D2 F2 B U' D2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' 
161. 28.230 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B' U R U2 R' D' F' U B' U' 
162. 37.721 U L' B' D2 L' F2 L' D L2 F L' B2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 R' 
163. 35.042 F' U F' B R2 D2 R D L F' L2 B U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 D2 B2 
164. 27.164 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 B R U F' D' L2 R2 B R F2 
165. 37.338 L2 B F2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B U F U2 B L2 B2 D' 
166. 29.730 D' R U' L U2 L2 U2 D2 B' R' U2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 
167. 26.546 U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 R D L2 D2 U' R' U' B' F' L 
168. 31.918 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B L D B' L2 B2 R' 
169. 25.086 F2 L2 D' F2 D U L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R' B' R2 D2 B2 U R F2 D' 
170. 35.545 B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B U2 L2 R2 B R F' D2 L' D' B' U' L' B2 R2 
171. 29.790 D2 R D2 L F2 L U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' D' B L2 B D2 R2 D' R' 
172. 31.059 D2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 D B D' F2 R2 U' L' D L2 
173. (38.273) U' B R B2 D L2 U2 R F2 D' B' D2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 F D2 B 
174. 29.050 L' F2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 R B' L' U' B' R' B' R' D L' U 
175. 37.936 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 D' L F L B D2 B2 D' R2 B D' 
176. 36.619 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' R U F L B U L' D L2 D' 
177. 37.358 R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R' D U' L D L2 D2 F2 R B2 
178. 27.077 F' D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F L B' F D2 F D B' F R B2 
179. 35.780 L R D2 F2 L' F2 L' R2 F' R' U' L' D F2 U2 F U' R2 
180. 34.043 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 U B' U2 F' R D F2 D2 F L' R 
181. 30.260 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B' D' U2 B' D R D' L U' B U2 
182. (40.851) D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D U' R2 F' D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D B F' 
183. 32.339 B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 L2 R2 F' D2 U' B D' L' F2 L' R2 U' 
184. 31.279 D F2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R' B' F R' B' D B' 
185. (DNF(15.842)) L' F' R' B U R2 L' F2 B' L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 
186. 33.545 R F' U' D L U2 F' R' U R' B2 U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' 
187. 29.021 L U L U L U2 B' U R U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
188. 29.852 U2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U L' B' L R' U2 L D' R F' U R' 
189. 29.523 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R B' R U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 
190. 31.060 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 D R U' R2 D F L2 B R' D2 
191. 32.271 F2 R U2 L' R U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F R2 D2 B' F2 R F U2 R' 
192. 36.627 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 F' U2 L' D2 F D U L D R' D R2 
193. 30.479 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B R' B U2 L' B' R2 U R F2 D2 
194. 34.275 B D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U2 B D2 L2 D F2 R' B' L' B' L' D' L2 D2 
195. 31.925 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U B2 U' L2 R B2 L D' L2 F R' B' F2 R' 
196. 29.693 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 D' L' D U2 L2 D F L B2 L F' 
197. 35.548 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R B' F' U2 F' D B2 U' R B' 
198. 30.075 F2 R' F' L2 B2 D B U' F' L' F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B' R2 
199. 28.555 U' R' D2 B R2 D' L' F B' U L2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 
200. 27.543 D' F2 D' B2 D F' B' R' U F' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 
201. 32.215 B2 R F2 U2 B2 R' U2 L U2 R B2 D' L2 U2 B' R B2 F R F2 U 
202. 32.342 D U2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B' L' D F D2 F2 R' U' L' R2 
203. 29.592 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D F' R2 D B R B' R' 
204. 31.640 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U B D B2 L F2 R U' L' R F' 
205. 37.370 L2 U F' L D B U2 F R F' U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D' B2 
206. 34.060 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 L' U' L2 F2 U R F' U2 B U' 
207. 36.200 L B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 L' R B' D R U2 B U L U2 F2 D' 
208. 24.708 D B U' R B D2 B' U' D R2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 
209. 37.046 L2 D' B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D' F D' B L' F2 D F2 L' F2 U' 
210. 29.425 F2 U R' F2 U R F2 U D' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B2 
211. 27.788 F2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R F2 R2 B D' F U2 L' F2 D' L B2 D 
212. 31.356 R B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R B' D U2 L2 U' F' R B' U' L 
213. 30.039 F2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 D L2 B' R2 D F2 L' B' 
214. (19.638) U B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B L B L' F' U' R' U' L' U2 
215. 28.054 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 L U' B' D2 U' L2 B' U F' R' 
216. 31.506 R' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 B' F' D F' L' F R2 B2 R' F 
217. 31.023 L2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L U R B2 R2 B' D' L F D' L 
218. 32.566 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R B' D2 U2 B' U' L F2 D' U F' 
219. 24.299 D2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 R B2 R U R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L F L2 
220. 31.880 L' D2 U2 L F2 L' B2 U2 L D2 L U F2 R U R2 B' L F2 R' F' 
221. 32.112 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 D B D B U' R U' L' D' B 
222. 29.000 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D B U2 R' B2 L R2 B' D L' U2 
223. 33.559 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 L B R U L2 F' L' F L B' U2 
224. 28.040 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R' F L2 D L U2 B R2 D2 R' 
225. 27.683 L2 R2 D U L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F' D L F' D L' B' F D L' 
226. 29.579 U' B' D' F' R D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 
227. 26.557 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F' L2 R U2 R U2 F2 U L B2 
228. 28.687 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F' U' F L' F U' L' R2 D' U 
229. 25.079 U' L2 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 U' B' D' L2 R' D U2 L' R2 F D2 
230. 31.171 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 U' L2 R2 B D' L' F L2 D' F 
231. 24.679 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 B' R D' R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
232. 32.165 U R2 D B2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 R' B R2 U F D R2 F2 D' L' D2 
233. (21.296) B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R' U F2 U' R B' D2 U' F' 
234. 31.685 R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L U' L' U R2 F R2 D' L F2 
235. 36.142 R' D' B' L F2 U' D B L' F' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 
236. 29.228 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 B F2 U2 B2 R' F' L D F D F' R' U R2 
237. 28.922 U R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F' U' B L' U' B' D L B2 U2 
238. 30.170 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F U' F L' U F L R' F L2 
239. 27.952 U2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 R F' L' R2 D R' B2 R2 B2 R 
240. 29.131 U B U R2 F' R' B' D R B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 
241. 29.025 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 U2 B D' L B2 U' L F2 L D 
242. 31.370 F' L' F U2 L F B' R' F' R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 
243. 32.925 U2 F R2 B R2 D2 U2 F R2 F2 U F D B' L R' B' F2 L F' 
244. 30.445 F' L U' R' B' L' B2 D2 B2 U' F R2 B D2 B L2 B U2 B2 D2 B' 
245. 27.884 U F2 L' U B' U2 R D L' B' L2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 B2 R' B2 L' 
246. 26.343 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D U' F' L D2 U' B2 L B2 D R' 
247. 25.119 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' R F L' D2 U B D2 F' U' 
248. (DNF(29.036)) F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' F' D2 L' B' R B R2 B2 D L2 
249. 29.361 F L2 R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D L R2 F2 D R 
250. 31.230 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 L2 U2 R B2 U R2 D2 B' F' R2 D' R' D' 
251. 33.974 B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 D' F' D2 L' D' F' L U R 
252. 29.199 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U F' L' F D F2 L' U' L2 U' R' 
253. 25.017 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' L' F' L2 U R' B' U B 
254. 30.844 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B' F D2 B2 L B2 D' B2 R U' R' 
255. 33.704 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 R U' B L' B' D2 F R2 
256. 26.553 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F D B2 R' F' L2 B' D' F2 U' B2 
257. 25.985 L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 U L B' F2 D2 B D' B2 L' B2 
258. 28.714 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F L2 B R2 F' D' U' F' D' F' L B D2 L' U 
259. 28.722 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 L' F' U2 F' R2 U' B F' D' B 
260. 32.924 L2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B L2 B2 D U2 L U F' U2 R' 
261. 29.777 F2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' R B' D2 B2 L2 F D' R2 B' F 
262. 28.369 B' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B' D' B' F' U' R2 D2 B' L' 
263. 28.084 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D L' B' U' F' L2 D2 U R' D2 U2 
264. 35.629 R F' L' D' F R F2 L' F' L2 B2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 
265. 28.781 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L B R F2 U F' L2 D2 R F2 
266. 32.956 D2 R2 B2 U R U' R L' U' F D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 L2 
267. 32.529 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U' B D2 L F' U B' R2 B' L D2 
268. 36.401 R2 U' D F D L U R' B R' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 D' F2 D F2 B2 D 
269. 24.717 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L B' R2 D' L B U2 L' U2 
270. 29.440 U' L D' B U F2 L B' L F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 
271. 27.010 U2 L2 B F2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R U B' U2 R' U B L D B 
272. 33.846 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B F' L D B' F D' L U B F R2 
273. 31.795 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L' F L2 U R B F2 R F2 R' 
274. 25.827 U' L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' L D B2 D F R F' 
275. 25.767 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 R' F2 U F' L2 U F' U' B2 F' 
276. 32.064 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B' F U2 B F2 U R U B2 L B R' D2 R F 
277. 25.246 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U' B F R B2 L2 F2 
278. 33.543 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' R B' L' F' D' B' D U' 
279. 30.590+ F' U R L' F R F2 R U' L2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F D2 B' 
280. 25.115 F2 R B2 U F' U' R' D B L U B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 D L2 D 
281. 31.078 F' L2 B L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F R B2 L2 R U B L' B L R' 
282. 22.496 B D L' F' D' L U' F' R' U B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 
283. 25.719 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F R U L2 B2 F' U2 F U L' F 
284. 30.979 D' F B' R' D' B L' B R' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' 
285. 27.479 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U L' U2 L' F2 U R' B D U F' 
286. 33.378 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 D L F2 R' B' R D' B2 L2 D2 F 
287. 27.325 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F' U' R' D2 B' F D' B' U R' D' F' 
288. 28.211 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L D' U' B' L' D2 R2 D2 R 
289. 24.300 D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 B F U2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F L' B' R' B2 F 
290. 28.490 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R D2 B' D' L R2 D U' R' B D2 
291. 26.376 B2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 U L' F D2 U' R2 B2 R B D' F' 
292. 24.543 F L D2 B' L' U2 B' L' D R F D2 B R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F R2 F 
293. 25.523 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B L2 D L R D U' L2 U L 
294. 23.436 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D B D R' D B' F' L' B2 F' U2 
295. 21.835 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' L' B U' R2 D U' L2 B D2 R2 
296. 23.887 D L U2 L2 F' R2 F2 R' F D' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D' 
297. (21.080) D B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' L' D B2 D' L B' U L2 B' U2 
298. 28.456+ F R2 F D' B' R' L U2 F L U' B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 
299. 29.043 F D' L D2 R' F2 U' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 U 
300. 29.326 D B2 L' U' F' D' R F' L B U R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' D2 B2 D 
301. 24.097 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B U B2 F' D' F U' B2 R' U2 
302. 30.899 L2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F L D' R F' D' L2 F D B F 
303. 23.466 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F R' U2 R2 B U' F2 R U2 F' 
304. 27.349 L2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L B' D' B' U2 F D' U2 B2 R2 
305. 33.131 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 U' B L2 R B' L R' F 
306. 32.955 L D2 R U D2 B2 L' U2 B U D2 R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 
307. 26.000 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B' D2 L2 D2 F L' D' B' R U B 
308. 34.693 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 R F U B U2 F L F' R' D2 
309. 30.452 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L' D F U' L B' L2 D U2 B 
310. 28.685 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 U' B' L U2 B 
311. 32.870 U R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' U2 R U' R B' U L' D' 
312. 26.972 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 F2 D L F D2 L U' L F' U' F2 D' R' 
313. 32.787 F2 L U2 D L' B R2 F L F' D' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 
314. 22.553 B' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' R' D' B2 R2 B U' L2 D2 F' 
315. 28.678 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R' U B U' F2 U' R D' U2 R' 
316. 29.352 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U B R U' B' F' U2 R D R F2 
317. 27.565 U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' U B D' R2 D' L2 F 
318. 31.347 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F D B2 R' D2 L' B' L2 R' F 
319. 28.533 D2 R D2 L B2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 F2 D R B' U' B R D2 R' F' U' 
320. 27.036 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F R2 U2 B' D B2 U' L' R2 F2 D U' 
321. 24.676 U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F R U2 B' U' R' F2 D2 R' D F2 
322. 26.367 L2 D F2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 R' F' D' F2 R' B' F2 D' F' R' 
323. 30.672 R2 F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 L U F' D' R' D L2 F2 L2 F2 
324. 31.061 R' U' R2 F B R B' L D R B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 
325. 27.793 D' R F' B R B L2 B L U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U 
326. 26.566 U L2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 F L' U' F D' B2 F D' L D2 
327. 24.687 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U B' L D' L R' U2 F' R2 
328. 28.771 L2 F U' D B U2 R B U L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 L' 
329. 26.628 U2 F' L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 F2 L U2 R' D' F' U F2 D F' 
330. 26.314 R2 F' L2 F D2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U' B U L' U' R2 B' R' D' L' 
331. 26.077 L D R2 B2 D' F U' R L' F' B2 D R2 F2 U' D' B2 D' B2 R2 D' 
332. 26.811 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 L B' U F' D2 B2 L' F' R' F 
333. 34.622 F2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' R' B U' L2 F' L2 R D2 U L' 
334. 28.199 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B R' F2 U B' R' F2 U L2 B' 
335. 29.111 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F L' R' U B F' U2 L F' D 
336. 26.349 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 F' U2 B2 L' F2 D U B' F' 
337. 23.991 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 B' F2 R' U' F2 L2 R D2 U F L' U 
338. 26.053 B2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' F D' L R B' F D' F R D B2 
339. 24.370 B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R2 U' R D2 F U B' D F' L R2 
340. 23.917 D2 L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 U R F' D' F' L2 B2 D2 U2 R 
341. 30.578 U F2 L D' F' L' D' L2 D' R L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 
342. 33.567 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U B2 U F R2 U' L2 B' R B' L D U 
343. (17.321) D' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B' L U F2 L2 F D R' B' R 
344. 32.665 F D' R' D2 L2 F' L' U' L2 D L2 U2 D2 F B D2 B L2 D2 L2 
345. 29.156 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D' U' F' R2 B2 F2 D R' U F' L2 R' 
346. 29.746 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 U B R2 U2 F D B R2 
347. 36.835 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 F' D U R2 U L' U F2 D' F 
348. 23.408 L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U' B2 U F R D' R U2 L R' F U2 B' 
349. (20.356) D F L' D B' R' U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' B2 R2 D2 F 
350. 28.782 D' L' D R' B R F R2 U R' F L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B 
351. 26.010 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R U2 F' R F2 D2 L2 U2 L B' 
352. 24.670 F U' L' U' L2 D' B R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 R' 
353. 31.579 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F' R B' D' F' U B F D' B2 D' 
354. 29.978 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U F L2 D' B2 F' R' F2 D' B L' 
355. 28.868 F2 D2 U B2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F U2 R U2 B2 R' B U2 L U' 
356. 28.612 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R' B' R2 U L B' D' L' U2 L2 D 
357. 28.893 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R U R F' R2 U L2 R F2 D2 
358. 29.846 F2 R' U2 D R' U2 R2 B' D' L' U2 L U2 R B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 
359. 31.228 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' U F' L' F2 R' B2 D2 U' R' 
360. 28.216 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 D' F' R' D' L D2 R D' R U 
361. 29.010 B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B R2 F2 D U2 B F' U L D 
362. 25.174 U B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R F' U' L U2 B' R' D' R D 
363. 30.180 B2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 L' R' U2 R F2 U' R D' U' L R' U B2 
364. 29.311 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 D R' D' B' F' D' 
365. 25.872 D2 B2 L B2 R B2 D2 U2 L U' F' L' R F' L B' L' B' L 
366. (45.521) R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R D L' B' U2 L2 U R2 B F' 
367. 30.067 R D2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 R F2 R B F2 D2 R' B2 U' F' R' B L' 
368. 29.244 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 R B' L D R' D U R2 B2 L' R 
369. 24.699 B R U2 L' F' L D' F U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 
370. 32.321+ F2 L B R F U' D L2 B R U2 D2 R L' D2 F2 R U2 F2 L 
371. 29.535 D2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 L D2 F2 L B D L R' U' F R D' L2 B 
372. 25.150 L' B' D' B2 R U2 F' B U L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 R' 
373. (39.473) F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L R B U' R' F' R' D B2 R 
374. 26.110 R B U2 B L U' F B' D2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' L2 
375. 26.810 L2 B' D2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L U F R' F L' B U F2 D2 
376. 27.679 F L2 B' U2 B R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L F2 U' L2 B L U F' L' D' 
377. 22.348 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 F' L B U' R D R2 U2 L2 
378. 22.464 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' F' D U2 L2 F2 R' D' R2 U B' 
379. 29.743 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B L' D B F' L D2 F D' B' 
380. 27.642 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 R U2 B' U L' D R' D2 L2 D' 
381. 27.039 B' L2 F R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 B' U' F D L B' U' L2 B' R' D2 
382. 29.682+ D L2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 D R' B2 U R D2 B' F L' B D U 
383. (44.804) U B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 U' B L' R' B' R F L F U2 B2 
384. (20.218) R2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U F D2 U' F U2 L' B2 D' B L' 
385. 27.402 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F R D' B L' D L D' R2 F U2 
386. 26.461 D' B2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 D' B U' F R U' B' D2 U' F2 R' 
387. 29.944 D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 B2 D' R' U' R' D L' F' D2 F' U2 
388. (38.659) F' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 F' D U2 F2 L U F' L R' B' R' 
389. 35.271 D B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 D' R' F D U B D U' B2 L2 D2 
390. 22.354 U' F' U' R B2 L' B' U F R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U D B2 
391. 32.887 U F' D R D L U' B' U L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R 
392. 25.397 B L' U2 L F2 L2 D' R' B U' F2 U D L2 U2 D L2 F2 U B2 
393. 27.873 D2 F R D2 B' U' R F2 B D B U2 L2 F R2 D2 F R2 B' R2 D2 
394. (38.653) F U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 U L' R' D F R2 B' U R' B' 
395. 26.791 B' L2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D' B' L' U R2 F' R2 F2 U' B 
396. 31.263 R2 F2 R2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 F2 R B F2 U' F L2 D' R2 U2 F 
397. 28.700 L' U L' F' L U B2 R' U' F B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 
398. 32.395 B' R' F2 B' U' L2 F' U2 R B U2 D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 
399. 23.775 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L F2 U' R B L2 D' L R B' 
400. 28.106 U' L' U2 D F' D' R' F B' L2 D2 L U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R 
401. 28.315 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 R U2 L R2 D' U' R D2 B F' U' F L2 B' 
402. 23.384 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F2 D' R' B F D U' B' F' R F' 
403. 28.214 F R D F' B U' B R' B D' L' B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L 
404. 27.084 F L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 U B F2 L R2 D' L2 U L2 
405. 30.990 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U F R2 D' L B' R2 B2 R' F D' 
406. 27.491 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F2 L U F' L2 U R F' R' D F 
407. 25.178 L' F2 R U2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 D' B' L2 F' L U' R2 B2 U2 F 
408. 32.219 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 B F2 R' B' D' U L U2 B R2 D U F2 
409. 33.717 D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B D' R2 B U F D U L D2 B 
410. 31.107 D B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F' L' F D' B' D2 L' B2 F D2 
411. 28.309 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B U L' F U B2 L R F D 
412. 29.034 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F D' L' D' B' D R F D' B2 
413. 26.986+ U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' L2 F' D B F2 D L' R' F L2 D' 
414. 30.928 L B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' B' D' F' L U B2 R' B U2 L' 
415. 28.126 R' F' U2 R' L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 
416. 26.488 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L R D' F U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 
417. 33.650 D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D B2 R U2 L F L U R 
418. 30.013 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B R2 D2 U L' B' F' U L R2 U 
419. 27.407 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L F2 D2 B' U' B' D R B2 U' R F 
420. 23.699 U B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U R F D2 L2 B L B2 R2 D R' 
421. 28.180 F2 R B2 L D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 F U2 R' U' L' F' U' B' R U 
422. 29.735 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L B2 R2 F' R' B' U R2 F U2 R' D2 U 
423. 26.475 B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L R' D' B' D' L' F U R' B2 
424. 30.633 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 L' F2 U2 R D' L D2 B' D F' U 
425. 37.450 B2 L2 D2 R F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' U F' D' B F D2 R F2 U' 
426. (DNF(32.699)) L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R' D F2 R' B' R' D U B L' 
427. 26.358 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D U' L2 B R2 B' L2 U' F2 R' D' L2 U 
428. 35.508 U2 L B' U F2 R L D2 F L' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U 
429. 34.631 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R D F' R B2 L U' R U2 B U2 
430. 27.709 B' R F U' F2 R2 D R2 D L' U D2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 
431. 22.234 U2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 U' R' B' U2 L2 D2 F U F2 D' 
432. 32.346 D2 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B D2 B' R B R2 U' F2 D U2 
433. 26.779 D L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L' B' L F2 L U' F' R U' F' 
434. 36.809 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' B2 R' F2 U L' D' L F R 
435. 33.341 B L' F' R D' F2 U B2 U' B' U L2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 
436. 27.786 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' F R' U L' U2 F' R' B R' D' F2 
437. 26.078 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 R U2 B2 R' U' B' L D U F 
438. 25.484 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' U L2 B' L B2 U' F D B 
439. 29.522 B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' R U L R D' U' F L F2 R2 
440. 25.563 F' B R F U L' B2 L' F U2 B2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L 
441. 30.548 D R2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F' D' R B' R' F2 U2 R' B' L 
442. 32.575 D2 F2 R F2 L U2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L' D2 U' B' L' F2 U' 
443. 26.530 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B D2 R U R' B' D2 F2 U R' 
444. 26.957 D' B U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 B2 R B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 U R2 L2 U 
445. 31.994 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B D L2 R' F L B U F L' D U2 
446. (21.807) D2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F U' F R' D B' F' L U F' D2 
447. 30.946 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U F2 L U F' R2 B R U R2 F2 R2 
448. 26.300 R' B2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R D R' U2 R2 U2 B L' 
449. 27.602 L2 F L' U' B' D R' L2 D R2 U2 R' L2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 
450. 23.902 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' R' U' F' U2 R2 D2 F R U' 
451. 28.802 F' B R2 U F2 R' U F D B2 L U2 B2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L B2 
452. 25.059 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F R2 D F' D2 U2 F' L F2 D' R2 F 
453. 26.215 R U2 B2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L' F U F' L R D R' B2 
454. 25.839 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 F2 R2 F D' B2 F2 R2 U' B L2 U2 L' 
455. 26.649 D' B2 U F2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L D' B' U L2 F2 R' D U2 F 
456. 26.980 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 D F R' U F' U2 R D' F2 
457. 26.116 F R B D2 L2 D2 F R' D R' U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D B2 
458. 26.808 R F U2 F U2 D L B D2 L D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 
459. 22.857 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U F' D B' L2 F D2 L R' B U2 
460. 30.260 R2 F L2 F U2 B' D2 B' F R D' R2 B2 F R' B2 L D2 U' 
461. 28.170 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B D2 F U' R' D' F2 R' B' U F' R D2 
462. 32.829 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 R B' L' U F2 D F' R B' L' 
463. 29.573 B L2 U2 F U2 B D2 F' U2 B' L2 D' U2 L' D U L' R D' B' R 
464. 37.206 L' F B D F' R2 D' F L U' F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U 
465. 26.514 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R D R F2 D B D2 L' U2 F' 
466. 27.349 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F L2 R2 F' L' D' U R F R' 
467. (21.546) U' L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 R F' D L D B L R F D2 
468. 23.537 B D' F U' R B' U' B R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U F2 R2 
469. 22.978 B2 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L' B' R2 B R2 F2 R' B 
470. 32.344 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L' F2 D B2 D' L2 F R2 F L' 
471. 26.509 U R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D F L2 F' U' L F2 R' B L' R2 
472. 30.503 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U R' F' U2 B U L D L B' 
473. 28.275 L' R' D2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 U2 F' D R U L2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 
474. 24.547 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' R B F U' B' F' R2 F U2 F' 
475. (21.563) F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' F R D' L2 R2 U2 B F2 L F2 
476. 27.610 F D2 F L2 B F2 L2 U2 F L2 F' L' F R B U' B R2 U' B2 U' 
477. 26.107 L' F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 F U F' D2 F R' B U' B 
478. 26.219 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 U F R B' U' L' U L2 R2 B F 
479. 26.859 B D B R2 D' F U R' D F U2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 B2 
480. 23.622 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 R B R D' R2 D F' R F' 
481. 32.817 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 U' L' F2 R2 B' L2 U B' U' R2 U' 
482. 24.038 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L' U2 F R2 B' L D L' R2 U' F 
483. 25.947 F' D2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 U' L U2 F' U' R B' D2 B F 
484. 30.547 R' L2 B D' L U B' L2 U' F' D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 
485. 24.586 B U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' L' B R U' L2 U L2 F2 
486. 25.919 B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U' L2 U F' L' R2 B2 F2 D 
487. 29.442 U F2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D' B' L D2 L2 D B L2 R2 U R2 
488. 28.952 U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 U2 B U' L' B2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R 
489. 23.454 F' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B L' B2 U' B U2 F L F' U L 
490. 32.369 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L U' F' L' R D' B2 L B R' 
491. (DNF(31.705)) B2 U D' F R D B' L D' F' U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 
492. 23.553 R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B L D2 R' F U' R2 U2 F' L2 
493. (DNF(14.014)) B2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L' R2 U B2 R' D' L' B2 R' F2 
494. (DNF(8.534)) D R2 F2 R2 L' U L B D F B2 L' B2 R U2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 
495. 28.002 F2 U2 L F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 B' D U B R F L2 D L' F' 
496. 26.295 D F D R2 L' F R F R L2 B2 R F2 R D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 
497. 24.357 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D F' D2 L' F' U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F L2 F2 L2 
498. 24.759 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 F D2 F L' D L R2 F L2 U' R' D R 
499. 29.081 B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R B D2 F2 U' F U R' B2 
500. 28.097 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L D2 F U2 F U' F' D2 U R2 
501. 26.494 R U2 L2 B D' L F' U2 L U L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F D2 F' R2 L2 F' 
502. 28.084 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' R' B2 D2 U2 B' R' B D L2 U2 R' B U F' 
503. 24.442 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 B' R2 U B2 U B F2 D2 L 
504. 24.358 F2 R' F' U' L' F B' R' F2 D R2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 
505. 25.895 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' L2 U2 R' D' F' L' U' B R 
506. 30.628 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U L R' D R2 U R' D2 B F2 D2 
507. 33.040 D' R U' B' U2 R' F2 R D' F2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 
508. 27.893 L2 B D2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 F L2 D' U' B U' F' L' B' D2 R D' 
509. 27.880 F2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 L R2 U2 R2 D B' L2 D F' U' L' U2 R F 
510. 30.243 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B' U2 R' D L' U B' L' U2 L2 
511. 28.700 F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 B' R B' D L2 R' U' L2 F' R2 
512. 28.714 L U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L D' R B L' F' L2 F2 D' F2 L 
513. 25.299 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B F' U' L' D2 L' D' U' R' D' U 
514. (21.609) F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' U L D' F' R B2 L' D2 B F R2 
515. 30.134 U L' U' R' U2 D' R U' B' R F' U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 
516. 32.584 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D L' B' R' B F R B' L D' R' 
517. 25.602 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 R' B2 R2 F R2 U B L U2 
518. 23.198 D' B U F D' B2 D2 R L2 F U2 D2 B R2 F2 B U2 L2 F2 
519. 27.972 F2 D F2 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L' F U2 R' D B' D F L' R 
520. 25.999 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B L' D B R' U2 L2 B R D' 
521. 30.148 U B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U' L B' R2 B2 U F2 D F2 L B2 
522. (21.255) L' U' L2 B D' L F2 B U B2 R L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 
523. 31.587 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D L2 U L' B L' B' L2 U2 L B F U2 
524. 26.368 R' U' R D2 F' R2 B L2 U' F U2 B2 R2 U D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D 
525. 28.958 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B' L' R2 U L2 R2 D U F' U2 
526. (DNF(34.769)) B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' L R2 U B2 D' R' B 
527. 30.941 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 U2 B F2 U2 L' D' R D' L B' D2 F' R2 
528. 30.557 B U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D L F2 D' U L B R2 U2 F' 
529. 28.028 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B U' L2 D2 L U' L' R' D' B2 
530. 30.938 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 B' L' R' U' R2 B' L2 F2 U' R D' 
531. 28.843 B R' B2 U' D' F L' F2 B' D F2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 L B2 
532. 23.439 R2 U' R2 B' L' D F' U L D B' D B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 
533. 25.322 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F' L R2 D2 B R2 B2 F2 R 
534. 28.917 R' L' U2 L B' U' D' L' D2 F L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 
535. 26.433 L D2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 L D2 R U2 F D' B' L B' L R' B' D2 
536. 23.821 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' R' D' L D F' U2 R' B' 
537. 22.231 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 U' F R2 D2 U' R U' F' L' F2 
538. 25.904 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F' D2 L U' R F R D' F R' 
539. 26.456 R2 D' B L U B2 L' F' D' R' B2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 
540. 23.958 R' B' U' R L B' D B U2 F' U' B2 U R2 D B2 U L2 D R2 D 
541. 22.157 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B R2 F' R2 B L' U' R2 
542. 28.943 R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R B' D' L B' D2 F' U R' F2 
543. 26.263 B' L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U L U R D F2 U B2 U2 
544. (43.166) L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D2 B U2 L' D' R D' B' R' B2 R' 
545. 28.385 D B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 B R' D' L R D' R2 F' U2 
546. 22.278 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D F' U2 L B' F U L' F' L 
547. 26.663 B2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B' U2 F U L2 D' F R D2 L2 B F' R2 
548. (21.355) B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L B2 F U R2 D' L B F2 L 
549. 24.823 B R2 B2 L F' L B U R F U L2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 U 
550. 27.423 F2 L R B2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L' B D' F' D' U' F2 L U2 B L 
551. 26.533 R B U L' D F U F' B2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 
552. 27.988 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D R' U2 F R U' B L D' 
553. (16.957) F' R' D B2 L U R2 D2 B' R B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 
554. 23.807 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R' U F' L2 R' D U' R2 F R2 D' 
555. 24.622 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' L U' B' D' L2 D F2 L D F' 
556. 33.126 R2 U2 F L2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R B' F U' L' U' L' R2 U 
557. 23.836 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 R F R' F2 U' B R' D' R2 B2 R 
558. (19.179) L F2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L F' L B2 L' R D' F' L' 
559. 25.830 L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U L2 U2 R U B U B L2 D' B U' R' 
560. 34.457 F R2 U' B2 D B2 R' B' D F B R2 F L2 F D2 L2 U2 F R2 
561. 29.281 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F' D2 B' D B' F' R' U' B' F 
562. 31.600 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L D L U F L U2 F' R D' 
563. 28.869 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' U' R' B' U' L' B F R' B2 F 
564. 32.728 D L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 L' U' F R' B' L' B' D' L2 U2 L' 
565. 24.644 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 L F' R2 B' D F' D 
566. 28.063 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F D R U B' U2 B' L2 D' F2 
567. 22.673 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U L F L2 R2 F' U F D L D2 
568. 28.586 U2 B2 F R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 U R' F' D2 F' R D' U' R 
569. 24.285 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F U' B' D F' 
570. 24.281 L' D2 F2 L D2 U2 L' R2 U2 L F D' U2 R D2 F U' L2 B' D2 
571. 28.719 F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R' B' L2 D' L2 U B' F' D' R2 
572. 25.622 F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 L' U' R' D2 U2 R' F' D R2 B2 L2 
573. 30.199 F2 D2 F R2 F' L2 R2 B L2 B' U' B' R D2 U' R D B2 R D2 
574. 34.087 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 B' L' R2 D' R F2 R F2 D2 L2 
575. 29.345 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B' D2 B L U2 F U' F L' 
576. 28.690 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 L2 D F' U' L R2 B2 L 
577. 27.470 L2 D L2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 F' L B' U2 B' L2 B' F' 
578. (20.709) R2 D2 L2 B F L2 B L2 D2 U F U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F' 
579. 33.416 B R2 D2 F U2 B R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R F2 R2 D B R D2 
580. 26.427 F' D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F U' L2 D' L U' B R2 U' R U2 
581. 25.139 D2 F' D2 L B U' D' R D' F L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B2 
582. (19.389) U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R U2 R2 F' R' U F2 
583. 27.450 U' R L F' D' R L' B L2 U' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 
584. 24.803 U' L F' U L B2 R' D2 F U' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B2 
585. 28.339 F' D2 B L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B D B F2 R B R2 F2 R2 D' 
586. 23.401 U F' R' U R B R L2 B' L B D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 
587. 28.544 F2 D2 B L B' D' F' B' U R U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 
588. 24.041 U' B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 D B2 L2 F' L' F' U' F' R F' L' B' 
589. 23.704 F2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F R2 F' U R F2 D L B' D' L2 F D2 
590. 25.535 L B2 L F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U B2 D' L' F L U L D L2 
591. 27.725 U' F2 B U' R2 F L' F D R2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 D2 
592. 29.419 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 R F' L F2 U' B2 R' F U2 F 
593. 24.285 U' R L' D' F' R' U' B2 R D F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 F2 R 
594. 30.563 D2 F U' L2 U' L U R U B2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' 
595. 30.778 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R' B2 U R2 B' U2 R' D U L 
596. 28.846 R2 D F2 L2 U2 F' R' U' D2 L U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 
597. 31.757 F2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 D F U R' U2 F2 R F' U2 L' 
598. 27.011 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 F L R2 B' D' L2 R' D B2 L' 
599. 31.370 U2 L2 R D2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' U2 L' D' U L' D2 B U' F2 
600. 28.094 U2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 L F2 D2 L B2 U' L B' D R2 F2 U2 L D2 
601. 27.387 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F' D R2 U2 B2 R' D U' B' 
602. 25.828 U2 L' U' L D2 F R' D' F2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 
603. 23.958 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 F' L' D L R' U R D' F' D' F2 
604. (38.946) R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R F' L F' U' B D2 F' R F2 
605. 29.282 F' L2 B' L2 B R2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R B2 D2 B U' B' L2 
606. 28.595 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L' B D U' B2 
607. 24.022 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' R D' R' B2 D B L F2 R' 
608. 30.774 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 L U2 R2 U' B D2 F2 U L' U B' D' 
609. (21.433) L2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 U B' R2 D U' B2 F L' B 
610. 23.534 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R D B U2 F L2 D' R U' 
611. 31.872 F U' B D R2 B' R D' L' F' L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' 
612. (DNF(37.624)) U L U B' L2 F R2 U B' R B2 R2 L' D2 B2 R2 L B2 U2 B2 
613. 28.335 U R2 L2 F D2 R D2 L2 B R U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 D2 L' 
614. 22.498 B D' F' D2 L' F' B' D2 R D2 L2 F R2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B L2 
615. 25.986 B2 D U F2 R2 U L2 R2 U L2 D2 B' L' D' B U R' F L' B' D 
616. 26.977 U R' U2 F' B' D' L' B R D' L' F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 B2 
617. 30.716 U' F' U2 L B' U2 B2 L U' B' U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 
618. 27.350 L2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 B U2 B' U F' L' R B' R2 F' D L2 U' 
619. 24.235 R2 F U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' F2 R' D' B' R' U' B U' F' 
620. 22.602 R2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 D' B' F2 L' F2 U2 F L R' U2 F' U 
621. 25.095 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 D F' D L U L R' D2 R2 F' U2 
622. 25.214 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L R2 F' L B2 R' B2 D' R 
623. 28.461 U2 F L2 B D2 F D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D' R2 B R' F' D2 F2 L U2 F' 
624. 22.048 D L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R B D U L' U F2 D2 B' D' 
625. 28.554 U2 B R2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F U' L B2 F L U R' U' F' U2 
626. (DNF(21.342)) L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 B U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' F 
627. 23.821 L F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R D2 F' R B2 L' B2 D' U' B' D R2 
628. (19.473) D B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' F' U' F' D' F L2 D' L' D2 
629. 34.201 R2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 L F U2 R' F U F R2 F U' 
630. 27.426 F2 D' B2 U B2 U L2 B2 D B2 U' B' L' U' F' L' B' L F2 L' D 
631. 25.044 B U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R D' L B' F' R' D F' U' F2 
632. 32.459 L R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' R' B D' U L B' L' R2 U2 R B2 
633. (19.494) R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 F' R' B D L2 U2 B2 D B D' U' 
634. 25.332 D' B' L' F2 R' U' F' U B2 R F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 
635. 27.239 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U R' B D2 F R' F' U' R2 D2 F' R2 
636. 27.975 F2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L F' U R' B F' R U2 L' U2 
637. 25.678 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 L' B' D B L D R2 B' L F' 
638. 29.202 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' F L' F2 R2 F' D' B F 
639. (20.048) U2 R' F2 D2 R U2 B2 R F2 L B' F' L' D' U L D F D L' 
640. 34.514 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L B2 U' F D U F U' L2 F 
641. 24.308 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R' B R' D' B' U2 B2 D' B L' R' 
642. 26.072 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 B R F2 U F2 L R' U2 
643. 29.893 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L D' R' F2 L' F2 R2 B F' L' R2 
644. 22.459 R2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 B' F' L2 F' D' F L2 U2 B2 L F R U2 
645. 31.292 U2 L B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R' B' D' B' L D' L2 U R' F R' 
646. 33.905 U' B2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R U L' B D2 F U2 F' U 
647. (DNF(15.703)) F L2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D U R U' B2 F D' L' D R' 
648. 26.104 R2 L2 D B' L B2 D F2 B' L' U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 
649. 28.058 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 R2 F D2 B' D' B2 L' U' F R B' 
650. 27.373 B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 B D U2 B U 
651. 24.054 U' F' R' L2 F U D B D B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 
652. 26.008 R2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U R' B' D F L' D' 
653. 27.530 F U2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 D' U2 B2 L D F R D U' 
654. 24.906 B' D2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 L' D' U2 R B' D' B U' L2 
655. 26.653 F D F L B D2 L' B R2 U R F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
656. 26.566 B2 L F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R U2 R B R U B D' F' D F2 L2 B' 
657. (DNF(12.207)) U2 B' U' D2 F' U' R B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 
658. 26.781 F2 L B2 R' U2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R D' U2 L B D L' U' B2 F2 L2 
659. 25.792 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F' L2 R B2 F' D L B D L2 F2 
660. 31.413 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' B' F R' U B U2 L' F U' 
661. 23.761 U2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 D B' F D' R U2 L2 R2 B' F' 
662. 28.289 R U2 D' L2 U L' B U F2 R' L2 F D2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 
663. 27.286 F2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R D' F2 L2 D L' U2 R B F' U' 
664. 22.023 D' L2 F2 B' U B' D' F L' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' 
665. 36.169 R' B2 R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L U R' D B' L D2 U' L B U' 
666. (21.300) U2 F2 L R U2 L B2 L' B2 L2 B' U L' R2 B U F' L2 R' 
667. 24.534 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F D' U2 L2 B R F2 L2 D' U' 
668. 31.765 F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 R U' B2 D B L F R F U 
669. 24.795 B2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' U R2 F R B' D' B' U2 R' D' U B' 
670. 22.751 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U L' U' F R2 U' L D2 B F' U 
671. 27.598 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D L2 R2 D B2 D R' D B' U' L' D B' R' B' L2 
672. 28.285 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L D' R U' L' B2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 
673. (20.624) L F2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R B2 F2 D2 F R' U L2 D R F2 U2 F' L' 
674. 26.597 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 D' R2 U2 L U2 L' D2 U R2 B 
675. 32.847 L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 R U B' D' F U F L U' R2 
676. 28.382 U' B R2 D L B R2 U L U F2 B2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 
677. 27.363 D2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' U R U B' U' B U' R D F2 
678. 23.970 D2 R2 U L' D R2 U B' D R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F 
679. 30.139 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F' L U B D R' U2 B D' F L2 
680. 27.692 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 B F2 R' U' L' U2 R2 F' L2 
681. 27.139 U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 L' F L R2 U B' U' L D2 R2 U 
682. (21.249) R U2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 D F D2 L' R U2 F' D 
683. (20.704) L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 R' B D2 R' D' B2 R2 D2 F' L 
684. 21.821 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D B2 D2 B2 U R' B2 U R2 F2 D2 B' D' U F 
685. 32.784 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D L' B U F' D2 F' D2 R B' 
686. 26.925 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' R U2 F L2 R' B' U2 L' B' 
687. 28.813 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' L' B2 F L' U B2 F L' D 
688. 23.207 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' L B D' R B R2 D' L 
689. 23.788 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R F' L' U L' B2 U F D' 
690. 27.089 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F L R2 U F' L D L U R 
691. 23.198 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' B' F R2 F D' L D' F U 
692. 29.168 L2 D2 L' F2 L D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U B D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 
693. 27.234 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U F' R U2 L U2 F' L R2 F2 
694. 29.487 F D' B U2 D B L' B' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 
695. 23.771 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' L D2 R F L' U' 
696. 25.628 R F2 L' F2 R D2 L2 R' D2 R D' B D L' B2 U2 F D' R' F 
697. 26.636 R L D B R' U' F2 D L' F B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 
698. 29.739 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' L F' L2 B U2 F' L2 R B 
699. 28.008 B' R L' U L' D R' B' U F' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U 
700. 29.980 F2 L' U R' B' D R2 F U R L F2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' 
701. 23.295 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B L' D2 L' B2 F D' B2 L2 B 
702. 23.797 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R D' F D' L B F' L2 D2 R' 
703. 28.624 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D2 L' F2 L F' R B D2 B 
704. 30.371 F' D' F L' D2 L F R' U2 F' L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 
705. 31.023 R F2 U2 R' F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 L F L' F' L' R' F L D R2 
706. 23.050 F R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R B U' R' U B2 U' F' D R2 
707. (20.505) U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 D' F' L2 R D B L' F' L F' D2 U2 
708. (20.212) U2 L D2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 D2 B L' D2 B R' F2 L R2 U' 
709. 25.552 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B R2 U' F' L D' U' B' D2 L2 D' F U2 
710. 27.109 B2 R2 B2 F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 U B' U2 R2 F L D L' B' R 
711. (21.757) F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' R' D R F L' B U' L' B2 D 
712. 25.525 R' F2 R2 F D2 B2 L' B U' D F2 R2 B' U2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 
713. 34.145 U D R' F2 D2 B' R U' L B L2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F2 
714. (19.344) B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D R' B2 L2 D' B U R' F D2 U2 
715. 28.348 B2 R F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D' F' L' D' F2 U B' U R2 F' 
716. 28.806 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F' U' L D B D2 F2 R' B2 F' 
717. 34.775 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R' D' L B F U' L2 U L2 R 
718. 24.626 R B' R' L B U' R' D F U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 
719. 29.900 F2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 B' F' L' F U R' B2 U R' 
720. (20.497) U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R' F' L' F2 L U F' R' D2 U 
721. 27.561 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' R' F' D U L' D L R B U' 
722. 24.375 F2 B2 U' B U' L2 D' F2 R F D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L U2 L' U2 
723. 25.656 R2 F' R' B' L U2 F' L U D B2 R' B2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 
724. 25.984 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F' L' R' B' U L2 D B L2 R 
725. (38.139) D' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R' D B' D' F' L' R' B2 D2 L 
726. 25.496 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' R B2 L R F L R B F' D 
727. 25.009 F2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' L' U' L' D B' R' D2 U2 L 
728. 29.709 F' L' D' R B' R2 U' B' L U R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 
729. 31.107 D' F' D2 R' F U2 F2 U' B' L F2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L 
730. 27.552 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 F' D U' L' B U L U B U 
731. 35.881 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 L U2 R B2 L' R' U' B' U2 B F2 L F R' B2 L' 
732. 31.818 U R' D2 L B' U2 R2 U' F' D2 R2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 
733. 27.644 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' F L F D2 U' L' F' D' B R' 
734. (21.629) F R2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 B' R' B' R' F R' D F R B2 U' 
735. 30.901 F2 D' F' R' D2 R' D' L F R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 U2 
736. 25.464 B2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D' F D2 F2 R' D L2 F2 U' L R' 
737. 23.758 D F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 B' D' F' R' D' B' F2 R F R' 
738. 28.770 D' R' F' D' L F' L2 D' R' B L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 
739. 27.012 L2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 F L D R' F2 U R' D R2 F2 U2 
740. 22.336 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' R' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 F' U' R2 B' U2 B' R' F2 
741. (21.366) B2 D2 L F L2 D2 R' U L B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' 
742. (21.228) L2 U R F' U2 L B2 R' D F2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 B R2 F 
743. 28.191 F R2 B U2 F R2 F' D2 B2 D2 F2 D F L' D R D L D2 
744. 27.704 F' D L' U' R' U2 F D' B' L' U2 B R2 L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 
745. 28.496 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 R' D F' R D2 B2 D B U2 
746. 26.684 L B2 D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 R B2 U2 B' F D' R U R U B' R F' 
747. 29.457 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D' U F' L2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 
748. 26.287 R F' L D' R' F' R2 L2 D' R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 
749. 29.768 U' L' F2 U B' U F' R2 D' L U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 
750. (DNF(9.451)) F' D B' U' L U F' D B R U2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 R B2 
751. 24.605 B2 L2 U2 B D F D F L D L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D 
752. 28.421 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F L R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D 
753. 26.393 L F2 R B' U D' F U2 R' B U B2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 
754. 33.901 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' D B D2 B2 L F2 L R' B' U 
755. (18.878) F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F D2 F L2 F R' U L U2 B' F2 U F' D U' 
756. 26.186 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U F U2 L R U F2 R' D' U' F' 
757. 25.967 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U R2 B R' F' D2 R' D L U F2 L 
758. 27.885 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B' R' U B' L R U F L2 D' 
759. 31.975 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 U' L R2 F' U' R' B U2 B' D R2 
760. 34.343 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R F' L U B' R B L2 B2 L' 
761. 30.961 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' R' D2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 R B2 
762. 31.717 R L' U D' B' L' U2 B2 D' R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 
763. (20.461) R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 L2 U' R' D F' L2 D L2 B F L' 
764. 24.911 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 R' F L U R U L F2 R' 
765. (DNF(28.514)) B F R2 B' L2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R2 B2 R F D F2 D2 
766. 27.109 U' B2 U' L F R D L2 F2 D F R2 B' U2 R2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 
767. 25.564 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L B' R2 D' R' F R' B2 L' U2 
768. 29.375 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 F' R2 B' F2 U' L B' U' R2 D2 B D L 
769. 29.044 D R' F U R B R' L F R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 R 
770. 28.194 L' D F' D L2 F2 D' B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F2 
771. 28.275 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L U' B2 L R' F2 U B F 
772. 26.720 U2 R' L2 D2 R2 D B R F U2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D 
773. 32.792 R2 L B R B U' F2 U' F U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 
774. 24.493 D2 L2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B D U' L2 R' F' U R2 D' L 
775. 22.642 U2 B F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 R' B L' D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' 
776. 35.645 R B2 R' F2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' D' L2 R' D L B2 U' R 
777. 31.409 D2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B' F2 R2 U L' D2 U2 B' D F U' 
778. 23.557 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' U L2 R F U2 F2 R' D2 R' 
779. 22.601 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 L B' L' F' R B L2 B' U B R2 
780. 28.416 D2 F' D2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D' L F' U L2 B U' R2 F L' 
781. 26.332 L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 F D2 R' U B2 D R2 B U' 
782. (38.421) L F U2 F' U R2 D' F B D2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 R L2 U2 R' F2 
783. 26.846 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 U' B L' B F D U2 F' R2 D' R 
784. 26.472 R2 L B' D' F L' U2 B D' F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
785. 26.512 D2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L B2 F' R F R2 D F' L' B2 
786. 25.707 R2 F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 L2 R2 B2 U L B R B R D L2 B R' 
787. 25.277 R2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' B L' F L2 F' D' L2 R B' 
788. 25.417 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F' D2 L' U' B2 F L F D2 
789. 28.254 F2 L U2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 U' L' U2 L2 D L B2 F' D 
790. 23.056 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 L' D B2 L' D B U2 B 
791. 23.528 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B F2 D2 R2 F L U' L' R D2 U' B' D2 L' R2 
792. 27.533 R' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R B U' R' U2 B2 D' F' D2 F2 L2 
793. 29.146 L2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F R' U' 
794. 28.340 F2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' R B D2 R F' D B L2 F D2 L 
795. 26.525 B2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L' F' L2 D B' U2 L F2 U' 
796. 22.355 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' L' D' L2 D' B2 L2 U 
797. 33.699 F' U2 R' U2 D' B' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 R' U2 R2 F2 
798. 25.479 U2 D' L B R F B' U' B' L' F2 R2 L2 U' D' L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 
799. 27.148 R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F' R B U' R' U L2 F2 L' D' R2 
800. 29.708 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F U L2 B F2 U' L' D2 F U' L' B 
801. 27.635 U2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 B R2 D2 B D L' F' L F2 U2 F' L' R2 U' 
802. 26.630 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R D' L' B' D2 U2 F' U B' R2 
803. 31.882 U2 F' U' D' R' U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 U 
804. (20.725) R' L2 U2 D F' R' U2 D F U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
805. 25.106 B' R2 F B2 D L2 D R B' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L U2 
806. 27.368 U2 R2 B R2 F R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F L' D2 U L' R D' U' L2 D B' 
807. 23.547 D B2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B' D R B' L2 D2 R2 B' 
808. 25.479 D F' L' F2 B2 L D2 F U F' U2 F' R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 
809. 22.740 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F U2 B' L2 R' U' F2 U2 F R2 D F L' 
810. 27.387 B2 D2 B D2 B' L2 B R2 F R2 F2 L' F D L' B2 D' B' D' F2 L 
811. 27.344 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' R U2 R' U R' B2 U' R2 B' R2 F' R' D2 
812. 27.263 D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U L B' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 
813. 28.320 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 L B2 L' U' R F' D2 L' B' R' 
814. 22.727 D2 B F2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' L' U F' D2 F' L R' F' D' R2 
815. 29.884 F D' R' U B D2 B R' D B' R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 
816. 23.863 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F D L R2 F2 L2 D' F' D F2 U2 
817. 23.645 L2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L' B' L2 D' F2 D' U' B R U' 
818. 27.920 B L2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B L2 U2 B D' U2 L2 F R' B2 F L2 D R 
819. (21.560) U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U R F' D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F D 
820. 25.144 F' R F2 R' U' B' D2 L D' F' L' F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R U2 
821. 28.453 B' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F R F2 D2 L' U' F L' F' L' B 
822. 25.606 F' R2 B2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B D2 L D' U2 F' L R' B2 R2 U 
823. 32.991 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R' F' U' L' U2 B L B' D' F2 
824. 27.262 D F B2 L U2 B' U F R B2 U2 B2 R2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 
825. 30.112 R' B R' L' U F2 U D L B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 
826. 26.511 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U' L' U L2 F' D2 L2 R D' B2 U2 
827. 24.078 R' D2 R F2 L U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' L2 R' F' D2 F' R' F' L U2 
828. 28.819 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L' B D2 B' R U' R F2 R' D2 
829. 24.678 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R B' D F U L' U2 L R 
830. (21.417) D L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 R U F2 L' B L R' U2 F L2 
831. 24.030 F D2 B L2 B D2 B L2 B U2 B2 D R' D' L U2 F D B2 D 
832. 28.921 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 U B L' U R2 D U2 R F U2 
833. 24.579 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B' D2 B' L F' L2 D' U' R 
834. 32.025 U2 D' B R' L' U L U D L2 U2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D 
835. 29.324 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L D L2 F' U2 B U' F' L D' 
836. 30.875 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' U' L2 B' U F L B F U' L' 
837. 27.423 F U L2 D' F B R2 U B' R F2 L2 D L2 D F2 D F2 U' F2 
838. 28.301 R B2 L' B2 F2 L R2 U2 L' R' F' U2 R B' R D L' R' U L2 D' 
839. 28.070 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R F2 R2 F' L R2 B U' F2 R 
840. 29.405 F R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 F' R' B F' D' R' F R2 D R2 U2 
841. 36.194 L F' R' F' B2 U' B D F R U B2 U' B2 R2 U D L2 D L2 B2 
842. 28.849 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 F L2 F' R B' L2 U F' D2 U 
843. 24.949 U2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B R2 D' U2 B2 D L' U2 B D L 
844. 29.684 F' R' F2 D B R B R2 B2 L U D2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U 
845. 22.212 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 D B2 L' D' F' L' B2 R U2 B 
846. (21.042) U' L U' R' D' R2 D2 F' D' R' B2 R F2 B2 R F2 U2 D2 L' U2 
847. 27.795 B D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R D' R' F2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 
848. 31.456 B L2 R2 B U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 L B2 L' D L' F R' B' R' U2 
849. 28.528 U F R U' D2 L2 F2 U R2 F B2 U2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R 
850. (16.417) U' B D' L' F' B2 U R' L F U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 
851. 25.789 D2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 R U2 R D2 R2 U F R F' R D F U L' R' 
852. (21.566) B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 D' R B L B2 R B U R U2 F' 
853. 23.478 R' L' U' F' U2 F' D F2 R' F D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 U' 
854. 25.223 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' F R' B U' L' F' D U2 L' B' R' 
855. 22.464 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B' L R' D U2 L' B' L2 F' U2 
856. 33.421 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' U' B2 R F U L' R F D 
857. 23.393 R D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 U B' L U' R D2 F D B F 
858. (21.520) R2 B U' R F' D' R2 B2 L' D F2 D2 F B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 
859. 28.802 L' B2 R D2 B2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B' L2 D' R' U L B' R D' L' 
860. (19.665) R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' D L D' R B D2 R' D' L 
861. 24.875 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L D' L' R B2 D' U R U' 
862. 27.322 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L B D U L R' F' L' B U2 
863. 24.738 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F R F D' U2 F2 D R' D' R' D2 F' 
864. 27.400 D2 B U2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 F R2 B U L B D' U2 F' D2 U R' B' 
865. 27.208 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F' D' U' B R U' F L' B2 R2 U2 
866. (20.005) F R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U L' D' U F U2 L' B' U2 
867. 26.510 D2 B' R' L B2 D F B' U' L U2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 F U2 D2 F2 B 
868. 34.331 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L F' U' B' U' L R' F' L' B2 
869. 27.851 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B F U2 L' B' R2 F D U2 B' 
870. 26.289 R U R2 B' L' U2 L B U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D 
871. 23.093 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' F U' B' U2 L' R2 B L D 
872. (18.015) L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R D' U2 B2 L2 D' L' F D L 
873. 25.014 R' D2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R' U' F R' D' B' R2 D' L' U L2 
874. 23.831 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B F D2 U' B' R' F' L B' F2 L' U2 L' 
875. 23.009 F2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F L F U2 B2 L B' F D' R2 
876. 28.385 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F U' B' L2 D' L' D2 L' R' F' 
877. 26.986 D2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R D2 F2 R' F L' B R' D' F' 
878. 31.137 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D' F D2 U F' U2 B U' L' F2 
879. 22.852 F' U B R' D F2 R2 U2 F D R' D2 R D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 
880. 25.121 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 R' U B' L B R D2 F D' L 
881. 24.698 R' L' F' U' B' D' F' U2 L U D2 F U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 
882. 24.544 D F2 R B' D2 F2 R D' L' B U2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 B R2 
883. 33.299 B2 U2 B2 U2 L R U2 F2 L' R2 F2 U' B F' R' F2 U F2 L' F 
884. 27.133 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 R B2 D U' L' U2 R' B' R2 D2 
885. 27.250 R B2 L2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' U' B' D' B2 D R D' B' F' 
886. 24.060 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F' L F2 L F' U' B D L' B2 
887. 32.255 R2 U2 L U2 L B2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B' F2 D2 R F' U F R2 F 
888. 26.322 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 R' D' R2 D' L' U F' L R 
889. (18.997) R2 D F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U B U B2 U B2 F L' D' R2 U' 
890. 27.524 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 F L2 F R2 U2 R F' L2 B' L U F' L' R' U' 
891. 25.075 F U' L' U L2 F' R U2 R2 L' F2 U2 F L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 B 
892. 25.988 L D' F2 L D F2 R' F' U' B' R2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 
893. (21.374) B2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 D R U2 R2 B U2 B 
894. 31.104 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 F' L2 R U' F2 D2 
895. 26.573 F2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 R' D' F' L2 D2 L B' D' B2 F' 
896. (42.301) L' U2 R D2 B' U' D' F R L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 
897. 28.013 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R2 U L' U B2 L B' L2 D2 R' 
898. 23.866 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B' D2 L' U L2 R' D' F2 R2 B2 U2 
899. 31.085 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 D' F D2 U R' B' D' R' D L' U2 F 
900. 24.221 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B F U R U2 L2 F2 D' B R 
901. 32.522 R' U2 D2 L2 B R D' R2 U' L' D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 
902. 24.995 F B' R' F2 L2 D B' U' R' U L2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 B D2 
903. 24.141 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 R' B2 U' R B D2 L' U' F2 R' 
904. 22.159 D2 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' R2 B' R2 U' L D' U2 
905. 26.296 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 F' L2 D' L B' D B F2 R' D2 
906. 27.217 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B R F D2 L F D2 U' F D2 
907. 37.730 D' U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R' F' L' U R D2 R' B2 L B 
908. 24.932 F' R B2 U B L U R2 U L' F D F2 B2 D B2 U D2 L2 D' L2 
909. 26.320 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B D2 L' D' U' B L D2 L U2 
910. 26.769 R F' L' D B R U R L2 B D L2 D L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D2 
911. 28.720 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D U' L' F L2 U' R D' L' U' B U2 
912. 25.202 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 R' B' L' R' F2 L U' B2 F2 L' 
913. 23.064 R' D' R L D B' L' D F2 U F U2 B' U2 B U2 B' L2 B' R2 B 
914. 24.494 F2 L B' U2 D' R B' R2 L2 D B' U2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' 
915. 30.153 D2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 U F' U B2 R D' L2 U' L D2 
916. 24.082 D L U' D' B R' B2 D R2 B' U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 D 
917. (21.377) R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F' L2 R F R2 D' L' F2 R' D' U' R' 
918. 26.573 B2 D2 U F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' L R D B' L' F2 R' D' 
919. 24.374 B R U2 D' L' U D2 R D F2 L U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 
920. 27.671 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U F2 R' F D R B L D' U2 L2 
921. 28.712 D2 R F2 L U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U' F' L' U2 B' L R U R D 
922. 24.769 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B D' R D' L F2 L2 B2 D2 U' F 
923. 27.292 U' B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R F' L2 F U' L2 B D' L' F R' 
924. 30.436 D2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 U F U L D' L2 U B' F D' B2 
925. 29.695 D2 U2 B2 F D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L U' B F' R' F D2 L2 B 
926. 28.914 U R B' L' F' U2 D' R2 U F R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D R2 
927. 30.903 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L' D' L' R' U R' B U F R 
928. 24.266 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R U F D' R U' F' D F' D 
929. 23.836 U2 B2 F U2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L2 F U' B L' B' D2 L' B' 
930. 27.672 B2 L U2 L' B2 L B2 R U L2 D' F' R U L R B' L' R2 
931. 22.859 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 D R U2 B D F2 R' U' R2 F' L 
932. 28.460 R2 F2 L B2 R' D2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D U' L' B' L' D B L' R B 
933. 29.845 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U L' R2 U' F R D' R 
934. 26.908 R2 F2 R D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L' F U2 B2 R' U B' F2 U' F2 
935. 28.524 D2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' R2 B2 U2 R' B L U' R2 F' L B2 F R' 
936. 32.941 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F' L' D R U2 B U' L' R' B2 
937. 25.882 L U B2 L2 D R' D' F' L U F U2 R2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' 
938. 27.459 U2 F2 D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' L2 U' L B2 L2 U L B U2 F' 
939. 28.760 D2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U R' B D U2 L U B2 L' R 
940. 32.919 R' D2 L2 D' F L2 U' B' D' R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 L' B2 
941. 26.529 L2 D B' D' F' R2 B' R U' D F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F L2 
942. 27.236 R2 B2 U2 R D R D2 F' L B' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D 
943. (20.234) D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L B L2 U' F' L U' R' F' D2 
944. 26.383 R' F D2 F B' U' B U2 R F' L2 F2 U R2 D B2 U2 D' R2 D 
945. 27.165 F2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B U' F' R' U R U2 B' R U2 
946. 31.625 R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' B' F' L2 F L2 R F2 D B 
947. 25.574 B D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 R F D' U' F R2 F' R' B2 
948. 24.943 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 F R' D' B' D2 F2 R' F U2 
949. 28.974 B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B' L B2 R' D' L' U2 L2 R F' 
950. 29.839 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' D' U2 R B' F U' B L2 
951. 31.316 L2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 R B D' U F' D2 F' R U F' 
952. 28.200 F2 L2 U2 L' F R2 U' L D R' B2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R' 
953. 26.110 U2 R2 L U' D R' F2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' D2 L2 B2 
954. 25.981 U' F' L2 D B' D2 B' R U2 F R2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 
955. 31.863 U' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 B D F' U' L B F D' R 
956. 27.917 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U L' D' B2 F' R2 B2 D U2 L2 F 
957. 24.765 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R D' B2 D L F2 R B' D R' 
958. 23.770 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 L B2 R U2 B2 D2 F D B2 D2 B' D' F2 R B2 
959. 27.853 B2 R F' R2 L2 U D F' R' F R2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 
960. 28.354 F B2 R' U' R' B L F B2 L' D L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D 
961. 29.488 B U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 R' F U B' D' R' B F U2 F' 
962. 23.748 D2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U B R2 F U L' F R' U L' D2 
963. 22.932 F' R2 B' U2 F D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 U' R B2 R2 F' D F2 L' R D 
964. 26.153 R D2 B2 L2 D2 L' R' F2 R' D' R' F U' R' U B U L' U' 
965. 28.755 U2 R2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 D B2 F' L' U B D F2 R 
966. 32.859 B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' L' D' U2 L R B' F U' F 
967. 27.701 U2 F2 D L2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' L' F R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L U2 
968. 26.544 L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U L R2 D' F' L2 R2 F2 
969. 23.651 U' L U R' B R' F U F2 R U2 D R2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 U D F2 
970. 25.106 B D' R B' R U' L' F' B2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' 
971. 29.279 D2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R F L D F' R B2 D U' 
972. 24.893 F' B2 L B' R U2 R D B' U R L2 B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R U2 
973. 24.347 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F' R2 B' R B U2 B' D L B' R2 D' U 
974. 24.301 U2 B F' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F U L' B U' F2 R F2 L' B D2 
975. (17.622) B2 U2 B' D' L B2 U L B U' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 
976. 28.884 L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D B2 L' D L2 U' F2 U R2 B 
977. 24.548 U' L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 L D' B D2 U' R2 U L U F' 
978. 32.748 D F B' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L B R2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 
979. 30.955 F U B2 R' B D2 L2 U' R' B U R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 
980. 27.599 B L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F U' R' D2 F D R2 B U B2 
981. 24.718 F' R2 B U' R' L' U' F2 U' R F2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 
982. 28.187 U B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 L' B F R2 D' B L' B F2 D 
983. 23.460 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U R2 U R2 B2 F2 R B' L2 F R' U L B2 L' F2 
984. 26.128 F2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 B' F D2 U2 F2 D' L' U' F' U' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 
985. 27.127 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D F' D' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B R' U' 
986. 24.393 D' B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 R' F' D2 F' L R' F2 D 
987. (20.641) F2 U R' F' D' F' L F2 U R2 U2 D2 L D2 R L2 D2 L D2 B2 
988. 30.992 R' B U2 R' F' U' L' D' R' F B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 
989. 27.926 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 L R' D R B2 R' F L' B' D' B2 
990. 32.790 U2 L2 F L2 D2 F D2 B2 D' U B L' R2 F' D' F2 U2 
991. 30.923 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D2 U2 B' U' R B2 R F R' F L' B' 
992. 22.330 U R' F' B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B U2 B' L2 D2 L2 
993. 36.863 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F U L D' B' F' L' D U L R2 
994. 21.843 D' L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2 B D F' U' B' R' B' F2 U' L2 
995. 25.833 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R' U L2 B F2 R B F' L2 
996. 29.616 B' U2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' D' F L R' U' L2 D2 B D 
997. 32.942 L B2 F2 D2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 L' F L' D2 F U2 L U F' R' F 
998. 26.222 B2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D U2 B2 L2 F U B D' B' L U F R' D U2 
999. 24.883 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U F U R' F L' B' U' L' R2 F2 
1000. 22.479 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' R2 B R' B' U' F2 L U F' D' R U'



A lot of the early solves are really bad compared to my times now. I can say I'm sub 29 though.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 24, 2014)

6.97 nl 3x3 single on my new gopro which i got for christmas lol, my lucky PB is 6.96


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2014)

3x3:

6.1x single on cam but deleted on accident
8.19 avg5 on cam
8.52 avg12 on cam (PB)
9.66 avg100


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 24, 2014)

new best average of:
5: 20.40
12: 22.23

Soooooo close to sub twenty


----------



## p2pcmlp (Dec 25, 2014)

3x3 pb
Average of 5: 8.34
1. 9.37 U D' F D R2 L D F' L U R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 B' 
2. (6.68) D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D U F D2 L U F' R F L' D2 U' 
3. (9.62) U D' B R2 B D' B2 R B' L2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U' 
4. 7.58 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' U' B D' B U B2 R B F U' L2 
5. 8.08 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U' B D' R' U' B' F L' F' L' U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 25, 2014)

7.76 ao12, 7.90 ao20 on cam. Not really all that good, but I haven't uploaded anything recently so I'll probably upload this.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 7.76 ao12, 7.90 ao20 on cam. Not really all that good, but I haven't uploaded anything recently so I'll probably upload this.



'Not really that good'?! Just get all the records already lol


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 25, 2014)

12.78 PB 3x3x2 solve


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

avg of 5: 22.714

Time List:
1. 20.673 U D' L2 B L B U' D' L' B' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 
2. (32.645) F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U F' D' B L' R' U' R' U2 B' R2 
3. (20.486) R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 D L2 R' F' U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 R D 
4. 22.020 D2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2 F U B F R D R U B' R2 U2 
5. 25.448 R U' F B U' F2 U' R B R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 B2

So close to PB. Stupid 32.

EDIT: And again.

avg of 5: 23.248

Time List:
1. (17.746) D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D F' D' B' L2 R' D' F R2 B L' 
2. (27.781) F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L D' R F' L' D R2 B R' B2 
3. 21.154 U' R2 D R2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' R U R D2 R2 D R' U2 R 
4. 25.891 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' U' F D' B L2 R B' F' U2 R' 
5. 22.698 U' B R' F' L B2 U2 R' U B R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U D2 L2


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

Did 120 more solves, my Ao1000 improved a lot.

avg of 1000: 27.860



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 30.700 F2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 D R' U L F L' D2 B2 D R' 
2. 28.156 D R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' F' L' B' F2 L' R' U' R2 B2 R2 F 
3. 35.271 R2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 D' R' F' D' B2 L2 D L' U2 F 
4. 32.578 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 U L' F' R2 B2 F L' U2 L' D' 
5. (37.666) D2 R D2 L U' L' F' R2 U F U' D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 B2 U 
6. 29.601 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B U B' L B2 L R2 F' L R F' 
7. (38.759) D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 B L' B2 F' U' B R B L2 U2 
8. 27.238 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 U' L R' U F2 R B' R2 F2 D' B 
9. 31.592 R2 D2 L D2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 F R' U' B' D L R U2 R D2 U 
10. 29.342 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D F' D R2 B' R B R' U' F R 
11. 30.103 F L2 U2 F U2 B' F' L2 D2 F D' R2 U' B' F D2 L' D2 R' U' 
12. 25.658 L2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D B L2 R2 U2 F2 L R' B' D' 
13. (43.160) R' B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 L' R2 F D U' B U' L R U' B2 U' 
14. (38.379) D F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F' D' U2 B' D2 L' F' U R F 
15. 28.059 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B D F' L B' F R D2 F R U 
16. 33.520 U R' F2 R' B R2 U F' L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 
17. 34.626 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R D2 B' U2 L D2 U R2 U' B' 
18. 35.210 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 R B2 R B' F R' U F2 
19. 36.303 B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' D2 R2 F D2 L' B U2 
20. (37.078) R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D U B R D2 B2 U2 B2 D 
21. (37.991) F2 B' D2 R F2 U D' F' U' R2 L2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' 
22. (37.934) B L2 B L2 R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L U' L2 U' B' L R F R2 B 
23. (45.005) D2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R D2 R' B2 D' R' D' U' R D' B F' L 
24. 33.476 D' U F2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L' D' B' U R D2 U' B2 L2 F D' 
25. 31.252 L F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R' U2 R' D' F' D' B F' U' L' U' F' R 
26. 28.234 B' U' D' L D L2 B' R2 B' R B2 U2 B L2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 
27. (38.643) U L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' F' L U2 R F2 U B L' R F 
28. 33.884 R2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U' R' F2 R F2 R' B2 L U' 
29. 25.176 U2 B2 F R2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L' R' U' R D F' L' U2 B L2 
30. 29.226 L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U B F2 U R D' L F D2 F' U2 
31. 27.475 U2 L2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 D B' D2 F R' D B L' D' F' 
32. 33.333 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L' B R' B2 F2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 
33. 28.142 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F L U' L2 D L' B' D2 R U2 F2 
34. 30.028 R' D2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 D' L' B' U' F' R B' R D2 F2 
35. 27.592 F L2 U2 F R2 F U2 F D2 R2 F D L' B' U L' F L' F U2 
36. 32.557 F2 D' U' B2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 R F D B' F2 D B' L' B D' 
37. 32.172 U B R U' D' L' F U' L B D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R U2 F2 L' 
38. 29.746 B2 D' R B2 L U R F2 B' R D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 L 
39. 27.859 B' L2 F2 L U' F L D B L' B D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B' 
40. (42.619) D2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' D' B' D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 F' 
41. 33.686 R' U D2 B' R' D' B' L2 D' L' U2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 
42. 34.479 B2 U' B2 R U F L2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 L D2 L B2 D2 
43. 29.024 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 D L2 U' B' R U B R F2 L2 D U R 
44. 32.195 F B' D R' F' R B U2 F' R D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 B R2 B L2 F' 
45. 31.572 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 U2 B D B R2 F' L B F' R2 D' 
46. 34.532 D2 L' B2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 R' U B' F2 D2 U' R' F' 
47. 29.993 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D F' L' F' D' F' U F R B L2 D' 
48. 24.684 R' U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 B' F L D2 U2 R' F2 D B' R2 
49. 35.303 L2 B2 R' U' B L' F' R2 F' U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' B2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 
50. 26.230 R U' L2 U' D' L B D R' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 B 
51. 32.364 R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 B D2 U' R' B2 F2 U' B2 
52. 29.696 U2 R D B2 L D2 F2 B U' D2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' 
53. 28.230 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B' U R U2 R' D' F' U B' U' 
54. (37.721) U L' B' D2 L' F2 L' D L2 F L' B2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 R' 
55. 35.042 F' U F' B R2 D2 R D L F' L2 B U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 D2 B2 
56. 27.164 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 B R U F' D' L2 R2 B R F2 
57. (37.338) L2 B F2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B U F U2 B L2 B2 D' 
58. 29.730 D' R U' L U2 L2 U2 D2 B' R' U2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 
59. 26.546 U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 R D L2 D2 U' R' U' B' F' L 
60. 31.918 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B L D B' L2 B2 R' 
61. 25.086 F2 L2 D' F2 D U L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R' B' R2 D2 B2 U R F2 D' 
62. 35.545 B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B U2 L2 R2 B R F' D2 L' D' B' U' L' B2 R2 
63. 29.790 D2 R D2 L F2 L U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' D' B L2 B D2 R2 D' R' 
64. 31.059 D2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 D B D' F2 R2 U' L' D L2 
65. (38.273) U' B R B2 D L2 U2 R F2 D' B' D2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 F D2 B 
66. 29.050 L' F2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 R B' L' U' B' R' B' R' D L' U 
67. (37.936) D' L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 D' L F L B D2 B2 D' R2 B D' 
68. 36.619 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' R U F L B U L' D L2 D' 
69. (37.358) R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R' D U' L D L2 D2 F2 R B2 
70. 27.077 F' D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F L B' F D2 F D B' F R B2 
71. 35.780 L R D2 F2 L' F2 L' R2 F' R' U' L' D F2 U2 F U' R2 
72. 34.043 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 U B' U2 F' R D F2 D2 F L' R 
73. 30.260 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B' D' U2 B' D R D' L U' B U2 
74. (40.851) D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D U' R2 F' D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D B F' 
75. 32.339 B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 L2 R2 F' D2 U' B D' L' F2 L' R2 U' 
76. 31.279 D F2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R' B' F R' B' D B' 
77. (DNF(15.842)) L' F' R' B U R2 L' F2 B' L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 
78. 33.545 R F' U' D L U2 F' R' U R' B2 U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' 
79. 29.021 L U L U L U2 B' U R U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
80. 29.852 U2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U L' B' L R' U2 L D' R F' U R' 
81. 29.523 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R B' R U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 
82. 31.060 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 D R U' R2 D F L2 B R' D2 
83. 32.271 F2 R U2 L' R U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F R2 D2 B' F2 R F U2 R' 
84. (36.627) F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 F' U2 L' D2 F D U L D R' D R2 
85. 30.479 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B R' B U2 L' B' R2 U R F2 D2 
86. 34.275 B D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U2 B D2 L2 D F2 R' B' L' B' L' D' L2 D2 
87. 31.925 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U B2 U' L2 R B2 L D' L2 F R' B' F2 R' 
88. 29.693 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 D' L' D U2 L2 D F L B2 L F' 
89. 35.548 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R B' F' U2 F' D B2 U' R B' 
90. 30.075 F2 R' F' L2 B2 D B U' F' L' F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B' R2 
91. 28.555 U' R' D2 B R2 D' L' F B' U L2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 
92. 27.543 D' F2 D' B2 D F' B' R' U F' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 
93. 32.215 B2 R F2 U2 B2 R' U2 L U2 R B2 D' L2 U2 B' R B2 F R F2 U 
94. 32.342 D U2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B' L' D F D2 F2 R' U' L' R2 
95. 29.592 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D F' R2 D B R B' R' 
96. 31.640 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U B D B2 L F2 R U' L' R F' 
97. (37.370) L2 U F' L D B U2 F R F' U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D' B2 
98. 34.060 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 L' U' L2 F2 U R F' U2 B U' 
99. 36.200 L B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 L' R B' D R U2 B U L U2 F2 D' 
100. 24.708 D B U' R B D2 B' U' D R2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 
101. (37.046) L2 D' B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D' F D' B L' F2 D F2 L' F2 U' 
102. 29.425 F2 U R' F2 U R F2 U D' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B2 
103. 27.788 F2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R F2 R2 B D' F U2 L' F2 D' L B2 D 
104. 31.356 R B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R B' D U2 L2 U' F' R B' U' L 
105. 30.039 F2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 D L2 B' R2 D F2 L' B' 
106. (19.638) U B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B L B L' F' U' R' U' L' U2 
107. 28.054 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 L U' B' D2 U' L2 B' U F' R' 
108. 31.506 R' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 B' F' D F' L' F R2 B2 R' F 
109. 31.023 L2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L U R B2 R2 B' D' L F D' L 
110. 32.566 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R B' D2 U2 B' U' L F2 D' U F' 
111. 24.299 D2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 R B2 R U R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L F L2 
112. 31.880 L' D2 U2 L F2 L' B2 U2 L D2 L U F2 R U R2 B' L F2 R' F' 
113. 32.112 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 D B D B U' R U' L' D' B 
114. 29.000 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D B U2 R' B2 L R2 B' D L' U2 
115. 33.559 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 L B R U L2 F' L' F L B' U2 
116. 28.040 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R' F L2 D L U2 B R2 D2 R' 
117. 27.683 L2 R2 D U L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F' D L F' D L' B' F D L' 
118. 29.579 U' B' D' F' R D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 
119. 26.557 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F' L2 R U2 R U2 F2 U L B2 
120. 28.687 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F' U' F L' F U' L' R2 D' U 
121. 25.079 U' L2 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 U' B' D' L2 R' D U2 L' R2 F D2 
122. 31.171 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 U' L2 R2 B D' L' F L2 D' F 
123. 24.679 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 B' R D' R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
124. 32.165 U R2 D B2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 R' B R2 U F D R2 F2 D' L' D2 
125. (21.296) B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R' U F2 U' R B' D2 U' F' 
126. 31.685 R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L U' L' U R2 F R2 D' L F2 
127. 36.142 R' D' B' L F2 U' D B L' F' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 
128. 29.228 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 B F2 U2 B2 R' F' L D F D F' R' U R2 
129. 28.922 U R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F' U' B L' U' B' D L B2 U2 
130. 30.170 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F U' F L' U F L R' F L2 
131. 27.952 U2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 R F' L' R2 D R' B2 R2 B2 R 
132. 29.131 U B U R2 F' R' B' D R B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 
133. 29.025 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 U2 B D' L B2 U' L F2 L D 
134. 31.370 F' L' F U2 L F B' R' F' R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 
135. 32.925 U2 F R2 B R2 D2 U2 F R2 F2 U F D B' L R' B' F2 L F' 
136. 30.445 F' L U' R' B' L' B2 D2 B2 U' F R2 B D2 B L2 B U2 B2 D2 B' 
137. 27.884 U F2 L' U B' U2 R D L' B' L2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 B2 R' B2 L' 
138. 26.343 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D U' F' L D2 U' B2 L B2 D R' 
139. 25.119 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' R F L' D2 U B D2 F' U' 
140. (DNF(29.036)) F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' F' D2 L' B' R B R2 B2 D L2 
141. 29.361 F L2 R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D L R2 F2 D R 
142. 31.230 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 L2 U2 R B2 U R2 D2 B' F' R2 D' R' D' 
143. 33.974 B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 D' F' D2 L' D' F' L U R 
144. 29.199 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U F' L' F D F2 L' U' L2 U' R' 
145. 25.017 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' L' F' L2 U R' B' U B 
146. 30.844 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B' F D2 B2 L B2 D' B2 R U' R' 
147. 33.704 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 R U' B L' B' D2 F R2 
148. 26.553 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F D B2 R' F' L2 B' D' F2 U' B2 
149. 25.985 L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 U L B' F2 D2 B D' B2 L' B2 
150. 28.714 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F L2 B R2 F' D' U' F' D' F' L B D2 L' U 
151. 28.722 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 L' F' U2 F' R2 U' B F' D' B 
152. 32.924 L2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B L2 B2 D U2 L U F' U2 R' 
153. 29.777 F2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' R B' D2 B2 L2 F D' R2 B' F 
154. 28.369 B' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B' D' B' F' U' R2 D2 B' L' 
155. 28.084 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D L' B' U' F' L2 D2 U R' D2 U2 
156. 35.629 R F' L' D' F R F2 L' F' L2 B2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 
157. 28.781 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L B R F2 U F' L2 D2 R F2 
158. 32.956 D2 R2 B2 U R U' R L' U' F D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 L2 
159. 32.529 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U' B D2 L F' U B' R2 B' L D2 
160. 36.401 R2 U' D F D L U R' B R' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 D' F2 D F2 B2 D 
161. 24.717 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L B' R2 D' L B U2 L' U2 
162. 29.440 U' L D' B U F2 L B' L F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 
163. 27.010 U2 L2 B F2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R U B' U2 R' U B L D B 
164. 33.846 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B F' L D B' F D' L U B F R2 
165. 31.795 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L' F L2 U R B F2 R F2 R' 
166. 25.827 U' L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' L D B2 D F R F' 
167. 25.767 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 R' F2 U F' L2 U F' U' B2 F' 
168. 32.064 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B' F U2 B F2 U R U B2 L B R' D2 R F 
169. 25.246 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U' B F R B2 L2 F2 
170. 33.543 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' R B' L' F' D' B' D U' 
171. 30.590+ F' U R L' F R F2 R U' L2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F D2 B' 
172. 25.115 F2 R B2 U F' U' R' D B L U B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 D L2 D 
173. 31.078 F' L2 B L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F R B2 L2 R U B L' B L R' 
174. 22.496 B D L' F' D' L U' F' R' U B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 
175. 25.719 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F R U L2 B2 F' U2 F U L' F 
176. 30.979 D' F B' R' D' B L' B R' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' 
177. 27.479 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U L' U2 L' F2 U R' B D U F' 
178. 33.378 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 D L F2 R' B' R D' B2 L2 D2 F 
179. 27.325 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F' U' R' D2 B' F D' B' U R' D' F' 
180. 28.211 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L D' U' B' L' D2 R2 D2 R 
181. 24.300 D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 B F U2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F L' B' R' B2 F 
182. 28.490 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R D2 B' D' L R2 D U' R' B D2 
183. 26.376 B2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 U L' F D2 U' R2 B2 R B D' F' 
184. 24.543 F L D2 B' L' U2 B' L' D R F D2 B R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F R2 F 
185. 25.523 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B L2 D L R D U' L2 U L 
186. 23.436 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D B D R' D B' F' L' B2 F' U2 
187. 21.835 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' L' B U' R2 D U' L2 B D2 R2 
188. 23.887 D L U2 L2 F' R2 F2 R' F D' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D' 
189. (21.080) D B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' L' D B2 D' L B' U L2 B' U2 
190. 28.456+ F R2 F D' B' R' L U2 F L U' B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 
191. 29.043 F D' L D2 R' F2 U' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 U 
192. 29.326 D B2 L' U' F' D' R F' L B U R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' D2 B2 D 
193. 24.097 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B U B2 F' D' F U' B2 R' U2 
194. 30.899 L2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F L D' R F' D' L2 F D B F 
195. 23.466 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F R' U2 R2 B U' F2 R U2 F' 
196. 27.349 L2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L B' D' B' U2 F D' U2 B2 R2 
197. 33.131 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 U' B L2 R B' L R' F 
198. 32.955 L D2 R U D2 B2 L' U2 B U D2 R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 
199. 26.000 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B' D2 L2 D2 F L' D' B' R U B 
200. 34.693 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 R F U B U2 F L F' R' D2 
201. 30.452 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L' D F U' L B' L2 D U2 B 
202. 28.685 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 U' B' L U2 B 
203. 32.870 U R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' U2 R U' R B' U L' D' 
204. 26.972 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 F2 D L F D2 L U' L F' U' F2 D' R' 
205. 32.787 F2 L U2 D L' B R2 F L F' D' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 
206. 22.553 B' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' R' D' B2 R2 B U' L2 D2 F' 
207. 28.678 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R' U B U' F2 U' R D' U2 R' 
208. 29.352 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U B R U' B' F' U2 R D R F2 
209. 27.565 U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' U B D' R2 D' L2 F 
210. 31.347 L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F D B2 R' D2 L' B' L2 R' F 
211. 28.533 D2 R D2 L B2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 F2 D R B' U' B R D2 R' F' U' 
212. 27.036 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F R2 U2 B' D B2 U' L' R2 F2 D U' 
213. 24.676 U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F R U2 B' U' R' F2 D2 R' D F2 
214. 26.367 L2 D F2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 R' F' D' F2 R' B' F2 D' F' R' 
215. 30.672 R2 F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 L U F' D' R' D L2 F2 L2 F2 
216. 31.061 R' U' R2 F B R B' L D R B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 
217. 27.793 D' R F' B R B L2 B L U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U 
218. 26.566 U L2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 F L' U' F D' B2 F D' L D2 
219. 24.687 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U B' L D' L R' U2 F' R2 
220. 28.771 L2 F U' D B U2 R B U L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 L' 
221. 26.628 U2 F' L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 F2 L U2 R' D' F' U F2 D F' 
222. 26.314 R2 F' L2 F D2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U' B U L' U' R2 B' R' D' L' 
223. 26.077 L D R2 B2 D' F U' R L' F' B2 D R2 F2 U' D' B2 D' B2 R2 D' 
224. 26.811 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 L B' U F' D2 B2 L' F' R' F 
225. 34.622 F2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' R' B U' L2 F' L2 R D2 U L' 
226. 28.199 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B R' F2 U B' R' F2 U L2 B' 
227. 29.111 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F L' R' U B F' U2 L F' D 
228. 26.349 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 F' U2 B2 L' F2 D U B' F' 
229. 23.991 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 B' F2 R' U' F2 L2 R D2 U F L' U 
230. 26.053 B2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' F D' L R B' F D' F R D B2 
231. 24.370 B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R2 U' R D2 F U B' D F' L R2 
232. 23.917 D2 L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 U R F' D' F' L2 B2 D2 U2 R 
233. 30.578 U F2 L D' F' L' D' L2 D' R L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 
234. 33.567 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U B2 U F R2 U' L2 B' R B' L D U 
235. (17.321) D' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B' L U F2 L2 F D R' B' R 
236. 32.665 F D' R' D2 L2 F' L' U' L2 D L2 U2 D2 F B D2 B L2 D2 L2 
237. 29.156 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D' U' F' R2 B2 F2 D R' U F' L2 R' 
238. 29.746 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 U B R2 U2 F D B R2 
239. (36.835) L2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 F' D U R2 U L' U F2 D' F 
240. 23.408 L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U' B2 U F R D' R U2 L R' F U2 B' 
241. (20.356) D F L' D B' R' U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' B2 R2 D2 F 
242. 28.782 D' L' D R' B R F R2 U R' F L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B 
243. 26.010 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R U2 F' R F2 D2 L2 U2 L B' 
244. 24.670 F U' L' U' L2 D' B R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 R' 
245. 31.579 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F' R B' D' F' U B F D' B2 D' 
246. 29.978 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U F L2 D' B2 F' R' F2 D' B L' 
247. 28.868 F2 D2 U B2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F U2 R U2 B2 R' B U2 L U' 
248. 28.612 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R' B' R2 U L B' D' L' U2 L2 D 
249. 28.893 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R U R F' R2 U L2 R F2 D2 
250. 29.846 F2 R' U2 D R' U2 R2 B' D' L' U2 L U2 R B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 
251. 31.228 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' U F' L' F2 R' B2 D2 U' R' 
252. 28.216 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 D' F' R' D' L D2 R D' R U 
253. 29.010 B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B R2 F2 D U2 B F' U L D 
254. 25.174 U B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R F' U' L U2 B' R' D' R D 
255. 30.180 B2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 L' R' U2 R F2 U' R D' U' L R' U B2 
256. 29.311 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 D R' D' B' F' D' 
257. 25.872 D2 B2 L B2 R B2 D2 U2 L U' F' L' R F' L B' L' B' L 
258. (45.521) R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R D L' B' U2 L2 U R2 B F' 
259. 30.067 R D2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 R F2 R B F2 D2 R' B2 U' F' R' B L' 
260. 29.244 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 R B' L D R' D U R2 B2 L' R 
261. 24.699 B R U2 L' F' L D' F U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 
262. 32.321+ F2 L B R F U' D L2 B R U2 D2 R L' D2 F2 R U2 F2 L 
263. 29.535 D2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 L D2 F2 L B D L R' U' F R D' L2 B 
264. 25.150 L' B' D' B2 R U2 F' B U L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 R' 
265. (39.473) F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L R B U' R' F' R' D B2 R 
266. 26.110 R B U2 B L U' F B' D2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' L2 
267. 26.810 L2 B' D2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L U F R' F L' B U F2 D2 
268. 27.679 F L2 B' U2 B R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L F2 U' L2 B L U F' L' D' 
269. 22.348 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 F' L B U' R D R2 U2 L2 
270. 22.464 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' F' D U2 L2 F2 R' D' R2 U B' 
271. 29.743 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B L' D B F' L D2 F D' B' 
272. 27.642 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 R U2 B' U L' D R' D2 L2 D' 
273. 27.039 B' L2 F R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 B' U' F D L B' U' L2 B' R' D2 
274. 29.682+ D L2 D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 D R' B2 U R D2 B' F L' B D U 
275. (44.804) U B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 U' B L' R' B' R F L F U2 B2 
276. (20.218) R2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U F D2 U' F U2 L' B2 D' B L' 
277. 27.402 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F R D' B L' D L D' R2 F U2 
278. 26.461 D' B2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 D' B U' F R U' B' D2 U' F2 R' 
279. 29.944 D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 B2 D' R' U' R' D L' F' D2 F' U2 
280. (38.659) F' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 F' D U2 F2 L U F' L R' B' R' 
281. 35.271 D B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 D' R' F D U B D U' B2 L2 D2 
282. 22.354 U' F' U' R B2 L' B' U F R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U D B2 
283. 32.887 U F' D R D L U' B' U L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R 
284. 25.397 B L' U2 L F2 L2 D' R' B U' F2 U D L2 U2 D L2 F2 U B2 
285. 27.873 D2 F R D2 B' U' R F2 B D B U2 L2 F R2 D2 F R2 B' R2 D2 
286. (38.653) F U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 U L' R' D F R2 B' U R' B' 
287. 26.791 B' L2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D' B' L' U R2 F' R2 F2 U' B 
288. 31.263 R2 F2 R2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 F2 R B F2 U' F L2 D' R2 U2 F 
289. 28.700 L' U L' F' L U B2 R' U' F B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 
290. 32.395 B' R' F2 B' U' L2 F' U2 R B U2 D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 
291. 23.775 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L F2 U' R B L2 D' L R B' 
292. 28.106 U' L' U2 D F' D' R' F B' L2 D2 L U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R 
293. 28.315 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 R U2 L R2 D' U' R D2 B F' U' F L2 B' 
294. 23.384 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F2 D' R' B F D U' B' F' R F' 
295. 28.214 F R D F' B U' B R' B D' L' B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L 
296. 27.084 F L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 U B F2 L R2 D' L2 U L2 
297. 30.990 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U F R2 D' L B' R2 B2 R' F D' 
298. 27.491 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F2 L U F' L2 U R F' R' D F 
299. 25.178 L' F2 R U2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 D' B' L2 F' L U' R2 B2 U2 F 
300. 32.219 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 B F2 R' B' D' U L U2 B R2 D U F2 
301. 33.717 D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B D' R2 B U F D U L D2 B 
302. 31.107 D B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F' L' F D' B' D2 L' B2 F D2 
303. 28.309 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B U L' F U B2 L R F D 
304. 29.034 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F D' L' D' B' D R F D' B2 
305. 26.986+ U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' L2 F' D B F2 D L' R' F L2 D' 
306. 30.928 L B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' B' D' F' L U B2 R' B U2 L' 
307. 28.126 R' F' U2 R' L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 
308. 26.488 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L R D' F U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 
309. 33.650 D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D B2 R U2 L F L U R 
310. 30.013 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B R2 D2 U L' B' F' U L R2 U 
311. 27.407 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L F2 D2 B' U' B' D R B2 U' R F 
312. 23.699 U B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U R F D2 L2 B L B2 R2 D R' 
313. 28.180 F2 R B2 L D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 F U2 R' U' L' F' U' B' R U 
314. 29.735 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L B2 R2 F' R' B' U R2 F U2 R' D2 U 
315. 26.475 B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L R' D' B' D' L' F U R' B2 
316. 30.633 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 L' F2 U2 R D' L D2 B' D F' U 
317. (37.450) B2 L2 D2 R F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' U F' D' B F D2 R F2 U' 
318. (DNF(32.699)) L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R' D F2 R' B' R' D U B L' 
319. 26.358 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D U' L2 B R2 B' L2 U' F2 R' D' L2 U 
320. 35.508 U2 L B' U F2 R L D2 F L' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U 
321. 34.631 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R D F' R B2 L U' R U2 B U2 
322. 27.709 B' R F U' F2 R2 D R2 D L' U D2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 
323. 22.234 U2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 U' R' B' U2 L2 D2 F U F2 D' 
324. 32.346 D2 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B D2 B' R B R2 U' F2 D U2 
325. 26.779 D L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L' B' L F2 L U' F' R U' F' 
326. (36.809) F' D2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' B2 R' F2 U L' D' L F R 
327. 33.341 B L' F' R D' F2 U B2 U' B' U L2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 
328. 27.786 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' F R' U L' U2 F' R' B R' D' F2 
329. 26.078 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 R U2 B2 R' U' B' L D U F 
330. 25.484 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' U L2 B' L B2 U' F D B 
331. 29.522 B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' R U L R D' U' F L F2 R2 
332. 25.563 F' B R F U L' B2 L' F U2 B2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L 
333. 30.548 D R2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F' D' R B' R' F2 U2 R' B' L 
334. 32.575 D2 F2 R F2 L U2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L' D2 U' B' L' F2 U' 
335. 26.530 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B D2 R U R' B' D2 F2 U R' 
336. 26.957 D' B U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 B2 R B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 U R2 L2 U 
337. 31.994 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B D L2 R' F L B U F L' D U2 
338. 21.807 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F U' F R' D B' F' L U F' D2 
339. 30.946 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U F2 L U F' R2 B R U R2 F2 R2 
340. 26.300 R' B2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R D R' U2 R2 U2 B L' 
341. 27.602 L2 F L' U' B' D R' L2 D R2 U2 R' L2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 
342. 23.902 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' R' U' F' U2 R2 D2 F R U' 
343. 28.802 F' B R2 U F2 R' U F D B2 L U2 B2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L B2 
344. 25.059 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F R2 D F' D2 U2 F' L F2 D' R2 F 
345. 26.215 R U2 B2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L' F U F' L R D R' B2 
346. 25.839 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 F2 R2 F D' B2 F2 R2 U' B L2 U2 L' 
347. 26.649 D' B2 U F2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L D' B' U L2 F2 R' D U2 F 
348. 26.980 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 D F R' U F' U2 R D' F2 
349. 26.116 F R B D2 L2 D2 F R' D R' U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D B2 
350. 26.808 R F U2 F U2 D L B D2 L D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 
351. 22.857 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U F' D B' L2 F D2 L R' B U2 
352. 30.260 R2 F L2 F U2 B' D2 B' F R D' R2 B2 F R' B2 L D2 U' 
353. 28.170 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B D2 F U' R' D' F2 R' B' U F' R D2 
354. 32.829 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 R B' L' U F2 D F' R B' L' 
355. 29.573 B L2 U2 F U2 B D2 F' U2 B' L2 D' U2 L' D U L' R D' B' R 
356. (37.206) L' F B D F' R2 D' F L U' F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U 
357. 26.514 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R D R F2 D B D2 L' U2 F' 
358. 27.349 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F L2 R2 F' L' D' U R F R' 
359. 21.546 U' L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 R F' D L D B L R F D2 
360. 23.537 B D' F U' R B' U' B R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U F2 R2 
361. 22.978 B2 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L' B' R2 B R2 F2 R' B 
362. 32.344 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L' F2 D B2 D' L2 F R2 F L' 
363. 26.509 U R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D F L2 F' U' L F2 R' B L' R2 
364. 30.503 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U R' F' U2 B U L D L B' 
365. 28.275 L' R' D2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 U2 F' D R U L2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 
366. 24.547 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' R B F U' B' F' R2 F U2 F' 
367. 21.563 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' F R D' L2 R2 U2 B F2 L F2 
368. 27.610 F D2 F L2 B F2 L2 U2 F L2 F' L' F R B U' B R2 U' B2 U' 
369. 26.107 L' F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 F U F' D2 F R' B U' B 
370. 26.219 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 U F R B' U' L' U L2 R2 B F 
371. 26.859 B D B R2 D' F U R' D F U2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 B2 
372. 23.622 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 R B R D' R2 D F' R F' 
373. 32.817 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 U' L' F2 R2 B' L2 U B' U' R2 U' 
374. 24.038 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L' U2 F R2 B' L D L' R2 U' F 
375. 25.947 F' D2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 U' L U2 F' U' R B' D2 B F 
376. 30.547 R' L2 B D' L U B' L2 U' F' D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 
377. 24.586 B U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' L' B R U' L2 U L2 F2 
378. 25.919 B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U' L2 U F' L' R2 B2 F2 D 
379. 29.442 U F2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D' B' L D2 L2 D B L2 R2 U R2 
380. 28.952 U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 U2 B U' L' B2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R 
381. 23.454 F' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B L' B2 U' B U2 F L F' U L 
382. 32.369 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L U' F' L' R D' B2 L B R' 
383. (DNF(31.705)) B2 U D' F R D B' L D' F' U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 
384. 23.553 R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B L D2 R' F U' R2 U2 F' L2 
385. (DNF(14.014)) B2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L' R2 U B2 R' D' L' B2 R' F2 
386. (DNF(8.534)) D R2 F2 R2 L' U L B D F B2 L' B2 R U2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 
387. 28.002 F2 U2 L F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 B' D U B R F L2 D L' F' 
388. 26.295 D F D R2 L' F R F R L2 B2 R F2 R D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 
389. 24.357 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D F' D2 L' F' U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F L2 F2 L2 
390. 24.759 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 F D2 F L' D L R2 F L2 U' R' D R 
391. 29.081 B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R B D2 F2 U' F U R' B2 
392. 28.097 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L D2 F U2 F U' F' D2 U R2 
393. 26.494 R U2 L2 B D' L F' U2 L U L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F D2 F' R2 L2 F' 
394. 28.084 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' R' B2 D2 U2 B' R' B D L2 U2 R' B U F' 
395. 24.442 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 B' R2 U B2 U B F2 D2 L 
396. 24.358 F2 R' F' U' L' F B' R' F2 D R2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 
397. 25.895 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' L2 U2 R' D' F' L' U' B R 
398. 30.628 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U L R' D R2 U R' D2 B F2 D2 
399. 33.040 D' R U' B' U2 R' F2 R D' F2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 
400. 27.893 L2 B D2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 F L2 D' U' B U' F' L' B' D2 R D' 
401. 27.880 F2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 L R2 U2 R2 D B' L2 D F' U' L' U2 R F 
402. 30.243 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B' U2 R' D L' U B' L' U2 L2 
403. 28.700 F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 B' R B' D L2 R' U' L2 F' R2 
404. 28.714 L U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L D' R B L' F' L2 F2 D' F2 L 
405. 25.299 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B F' U' L' D2 L' D' U' R' D' U 
406. 21.609 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' U L D' F' R B2 L' D2 B F R2 
407. 30.134 U L' U' R' U2 D' R U' B' R F' U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 
408. 32.584 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D L' B' R' B F R B' L D' R' 
409. 25.602 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 R' B2 R2 F R2 U B L U2 
410. 23.198 D' B U F D' B2 D2 R L2 F U2 D2 B R2 F2 B U2 L2 F2 
411. 27.972 F2 D F2 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L' F U2 R' D B' D F L' R 
412. 25.999 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B L' D B R' U2 L2 B R D' 
413. 30.148 U B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U' L B' R2 B2 U F2 D F2 L B2 
414. (21.255) L' U' L2 B D' L F2 B U B2 R L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 
415. 31.587 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D L2 U L' B L' B' L2 U2 L B F U2 
416. 26.368 R' U' R D2 F' R2 B L2 U' F U2 B2 R2 U D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D 
417. 28.958 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B' L' R2 U L2 R2 D U F' U2 
418. (DNF(34.769)) B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' L R2 U B2 D' R' B 
419. 30.941 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 U2 B F2 U2 L' D' R D' L B' D2 F' R2 
420. 30.557 B U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D L F2 D' U L B R2 U2 F' 
421. 28.028 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B U' L2 D2 L U' L' R' D' B2 
422. 30.938 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 B' L' R' U' R2 B' L2 F2 U' R D' 
423. 28.843 B R' B2 U' D' F L' F2 B' D F2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 L B2 
424. 23.439 R2 U' R2 B' L' D F' U L D B' D B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 
425. 25.322 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F' L R2 D2 B R2 B2 F2 R 
426. 28.917 R' L' U2 L B' U' D' L' D2 F L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 
427. 26.433 L D2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 L D2 R U2 F D' B' L B' L R' B' D2 
428. 23.821 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' R' D' L D F' U2 R' B' 
429. 22.231 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 U' F R2 D2 U' R U' F' L' F2 
430. 25.904 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F' D2 L U' R F R D' F R' 
431. 26.456 R2 D' B L U B2 L' F' D' R' B2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 
432. 23.958 R' B' U' R L B' D B U2 F' U' B2 U R2 D B2 U L2 D R2 D 
433. 22.157 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B R2 F' R2 B L' U' R2 
434. 28.943 R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R B' D' L B' D2 F' U R' F2 
435. 26.263 B' L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U L U R D F2 U B2 U2 
436. (43.166) L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D2 B U2 L' D' R D' B' R' B2 R' 
437. 28.385 D B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 B R' D' L R D' R2 F' U2 
438. 22.278 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D F' U2 L B' F U L' F' L 
439. 26.663 B2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B' U2 F U L2 D' F R D2 L2 B F' R2 
440. (21.355) B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L B2 F U R2 D' L B F2 L 
441. 24.823 B R2 B2 L F' L B U R F U L2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 U 
442. 27.423 F2 L R B2 F2 R U2 L' B2 L' B D' F' D' U' F2 L U2 B L 
443. 26.533 R B U L' D F U F' B2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 
444. 27.988 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D R' U2 F R U' B L D' 
445. (16.957) F' R' D B2 L U R2 D2 B' R B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 
446. 23.807 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R' U F' L2 R' D U' R2 F R2 D' 
447. 24.622 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' L U' B' D' L2 D F2 L D F' 
448. 33.126 R2 U2 F L2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R B' F U' L' U' L' R2 U 
449. 23.836 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 R F R' F2 U' B R' D' R2 B2 R 
450. (19.179) L F2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L F' L B2 L' R D' F' L' 
451. 25.830 L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U L2 U2 R U B U B L2 D' B U' R' 
452. 34.457 F R2 U' B2 D B2 R' B' D F B R2 F L2 F D2 L2 U2 F R2 
453. 29.281 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F' D2 B' D B' F' R' U' B' F 
454. 31.600 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L D L U F L U2 F' R D' 
455. 28.869 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' U' R' B' U' L' B F R' B2 F 
456. 32.728 D L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 L' U' F R' B' L' B' D' L2 U2 L' 
457. 24.644 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 L F' R2 B' D F' D 
458. 28.063 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F D R U B' U2 B' L2 D' F2 
459. 22.673 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U L F L2 R2 F' U F D L D2 
460. 28.586 U2 B2 F R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 U R' F' D2 F' R D' U' R 
461. 24.285 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F U' B' D F' 
462. 24.281 L' D2 F2 L D2 U2 L' R2 U2 L F D' U2 R D2 F U' L2 B' D2 
463. 28.719 F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R' B' L2 D' L2 U B' F' D' R2 
464. 25.622 F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 L' U' R' D2 U2 R' F' D R2 B2 L2 
465. 30.199 F2 D2 F R2 F' L2 R2 B L2 B' U' B' R D2 U' R D B2 R D2 
466. 34.087 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 B' L' R2 D' R F2 R F2 D2 L2 
467. 29.345 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B' D2 B L U2 F U' F L' 
468. 28.690 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 L2 D F' U' L R2 B2 L 
469. 27.470 L2 D L2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 F' L B' U2 B' L2 B' F' 
470. (20.709) R2 D2 L2 B F L2 B L2 D2 U F U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F' 
471. 33.416 B R2 D2 F U2 B R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R F2 R2 D B R D2 
472. 26.427 F' D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F U' L2 D' L U' B R2 U' R U2 
473. 25.139 D2 F' D2 L B U' D' R D' F L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B2 
474. (19.389) U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R U2 R2 F' R' U F2 
475. 27.450 U' R L F' D' R L' B L2 U' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 
476. 24.803 U' L F' U L B2 R' D2 F U' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B2 
477. 28.339 F' D2 B L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B D B F2 R B R2 F2 R2 D' 
478. 23.401 U F' R' U R B R L2 B' L B D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 
479. 28.544 F2 D2 B L B' D' F' B' U R U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 
480. 24.041 U' B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 D B2 L2 F' L' F' U' F' R F' L' B' 
481. 23.704 F2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F R2 F' U R F2 D L B' D' L2 F D2 
482. 25.535 L B2 L F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U B2 D' L' F L U L D L2 
483. 27.725 U' F2 B U' R2 F L' F D R2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 D2 
484. 29.419 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 R F' L F2 U' B2 R' F U2 F 
485. 24.285 U' R L' D' F' R' U' B2 R D F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 F2 R 
486. 30.563 D2 F U' L2 U' L U R U B2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' 
487. 30.778 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R' B2 U R2 B' U2 R' D U L 
488. 28.846 R2 D F2 L2 U2 F' R' U' D2 L U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 
489. 31.757 F2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 D F U R' U2 F2 R F' U2 L' 
490. 27.011 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 F L R2 B' D' L2 R' D B2 L' 
491. 31.370 U2 L2 R D2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' U2 L' D' U L' D2 B U' F2 
492. 28.094 U2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 L F2 D2 L B2 U' L B' D R2 F2 U2 L D2 
493. 27.387 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F' D R2 U2 B2 R' D U' B' 
494. 25.828 U2 L' U' L D2 F R' D' F2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 
495. 23.958 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 F' L' D L R' U R D' F' D' F2 
496. (38.946) R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R F' L F' U' B D2 F' R F2 
497. 29.282 F' L2 B' L2 B R2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R B2 D2 B U' B' L2 
498. 28.595 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L' B D U' B2 
499. 24.022 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' R D' R' B2 D B L F2 R' 
500. 30.774 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 L U2 R2 U' B D2 F2 U L' U B' D' 
501. 21.433 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 U B' R2 D U' B2 F L' B 
502. 23.534 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R D B U2 F L2 D' R U' 
503. 31.872 F U' B D R2 B' R D' L' F' L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' 
504. (DNF(37.624)) U L U B' L2 F R2 U B' R B2 R2 L' D2 B2 R2 L B2 U2 B2 
505. 28.335 U R2 L2 F D2 R D2 L2 B R U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 D2 L' 
506. 22.498 B D' F' D2 L' F' B' D2 R D2 L2 F R2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B L2 
507. 25.986 B2 D U F2 R2 U L2 R2 U L2 D2 B' L' D' B U R' F L' B' D 
508. 26.977 U R' U2 F' B' D' L' B R D' L' F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 B2 
509. 30.716 U' F' U2 L B' U2 B2 L U' B' U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 
510. 27.350 L2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 B U2 B' U F' L' R B' R2 F' D L2 U' 
511. 24.235 R2 F U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' F2 R' D' B' R' U' B U' F' 
512. 22.602 R2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 D' B' F2 L' F2 U2 F L R' U2 F' U 
513. 25.095 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 D F' D L U L R' D2 R2 F' U2 
514. 25.214 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L R2 F' L B2 R' B2 D' R 
515. 28.461 U2 F L2 B D2 F D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D' R2 B R' F' D2 F2 L U2 F' 
516. 22.048 D L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R B D U L' U F2 D2 B' D' 
517. 28.554 U2 B R2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F U' L B2 F L U R' U' F' U2 
518. (DNF(21.342)) L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 B U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' F 
519. 23.821 L F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R D2 F' R B2 L' B2 D' U' B' D R2 
520. (19.473) D B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' F' U' F' D' F L2 D' L' D2 
521. 34.201 R2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 L F U2 R' F U F R2 F U' 
522. 27.426 F2 D' B2 U B2 U L2 B2 D B2 U' B' L' U' F' L' B' L F2 L' D 
523. 25.044 B U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R D' L B' F' R' D F' U' F2 
524. 32.459 L R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' R' B D' U L B' L' R2 U2 R B2 
525. (19.494) R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 F' R' B D L2 U2 B2 D B D' U' 
526. 25.332 D' B' L' F2 R' U' F' U B2 R F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 
527. 27.239 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U R' B D2 F R' F' U' R2 D2 F' R2 
528. 27.975 F2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L F' U R' B F' R U2 L' U2 
529. 25.678 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 L' B' D B L D R2 B' L F' 
530. 29.202 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' F L' F2 R2 F' D' B F 
531. (20.048) U2 R' F2 D2 R U2 B2 R F2 L B' F' L' D' U L D F D L' 
532. 34.514 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L B2 U' F D U F U' L2 F 
533. 24.308 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R' B R' D' B' U2 B2 D' B L' R' 
534. 26.072 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 B R F2 U F2 L R' U2 
535. 29.893 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L D' R' F2 L' F2 R2 B F' L' R2 
536. 22.459 R2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 B' F' L2 F' D' F L2 U2 B2 L F R U2 
537. 31.292 U2 L B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R' B' D' B' L D' L2 U R' F R' 
538. 33.905 U' B2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R U L' B D2 F U2 F' U 
539. (DNF(15.703)) F L2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D U R U' B2 F D' L' D R' 
540. 26.104 R2 L2 D B' L B2 D F2 B' L' U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 
541. 28.058 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 R2 F D2 B' D' B2 L' U' F R B' 
542. 27.373 B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 B D U2 B U 
543. 24.054 U' F' R' L2 F U D B D B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 
544. 26.008 R2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U R' B' D F L' D' 
545. 27.530 F U2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 D' U2 B2 L D F R D U' 
546. 24.906 B' D2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 L' D' U2 R B' D' B U' L2 
547. 26.653 F D F L B D2 L' B R2 U R F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
548. 26.566 B2 L F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R U2 R B R U B D' F' D F2 L2 B' 
549. (DNF(12.207)) U2 B' U' D2 F' U' R B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 
550. 26.781 F2 L B2 R' U2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R D' U2 L B D L' U' B2 F2 L2 
551. 25.792 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F' L2 R B2 F' D L B D L2 F2 
552. 31.413 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' B' F R' U B U2 L' F U' 
553. 23.761 U2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 D B' F D' R U2 L2 R2 B' F' 
554. 28.289 R U2 D' L2 U L' B U F2 R' L2 F D2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 
555. 27.286 F2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R D' F2 L2 D L' U2 R B F' U' 
556. 22.023 D' L2 F2 B' U B' D' F L' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' 
557. 36.169 R' B2 R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L U R' D B' L D2 U' L B U' 
558. (21.300) U2 F2 L R U2 L B2 L' B2 L2 B' U L' R2 B U F' L2 R' 
559. 24.534 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F D' U2 L2 B R F2 L2 D' U' 
560. 31.765 F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 R U' B2 D B L F R F U 
561. 24.795 B2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' U R2 F R B' D' B' U2 R' D' U B' 
562. 22.751 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U L' U' F R2 U' L D2 B F' U 
563. 27.598 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D L2 R2 D B2 D R' D B' U' L' D B' R' B' L2 
564. 28.285 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L D' R U' L' B2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 
565. (20.624) L F2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R B2 F2 D2 F R' U L2 D R F2 U2 F' L' 
566. 26.597 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 D' R2 U2 L U2 L' D2 U R2 B 
567. 32.847 L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 R U B' D' F U F L U' R2 
568. 28.382 U' B R2 D L B R2 U L U F2 B2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 
569. 27.363 D2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' U R U B' U' B U' R D F2 
570. 23.970 D2 R2 U L' D R2 U B' D R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F 
571. 30.139 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F' L U B D R' U2 B D' F L2 
572. 27.692 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 B F2 R' U' L' U2 R2 F' L2 
573. 27.139 U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 L' F L R2 U B' U' L D2 R2 U 
574. (21.249) R U2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 D F D2 L' R U2 F' D 
575. (20.704) L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 R' B D2 R' D' B2 R2 D2 F' L 
576. 21.821 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D B2 D2 B2 U R' B2 U R2 F2 D2 B' D' U F 
577. 32.784 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D L' B U F' D2 F' D2 R B' 
578. 26.925 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' R U2 F L2 R' B' U2 L' B' 
579. 28.813 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' L' B2 F L' U B2 F L' D 
580. 23.207 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' L B D' R B R2 D' L 
581. 23.788 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R F' L' U L' B2 U F D' 
582. 27.089 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F L R2 U F' L D L U R 
583. 23.198 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' B' F R2 F D' L D' F U 
584. 29.168 L2 D2 L' F2 L D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U B D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 
585. 27.234 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U F' R U2 L U2 F' L R2 F2 
586. 29.487 F D' B U2 D B L' B' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 
587. 23.771 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' L D2 R F L' U' 
588. 25.628 R F2 L' F2 R D2 L2 R' D2 R D' B D L' B2 U2 F D' R' F 
589. 26.636 R L D B R' U' F2 D L' F B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 
590. 29.739 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' L F' L2 B U2 F' L2 R B 
591. 28.008 B' R L' U L' D R' B' U F' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U 
592. 29.980 F2 L' U R' B' D R2 F U R L F2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' 
593. 23.295 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B L' D2 L' B2 F D' B2 L2 B 
594. 23.797 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R D' F D' L B F' L2 D2 R' 
595. 28.624 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D2 L' F2 L F' R B D2 B 
596. 30.371 F' D' F L' D2 L F R' U2 F' L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 
597. 31.023 R F2 U2 R' F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 L F L' F' L' R' F L D R2 
598. 23.050 F R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R B U' R' U B2 U' F' D R2 
599. (20.505) U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 D' F' L2 R D B L' F' L F' D2 U2 
600. (20.212) U2 L D2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 D2 B L' D2 B R' F2 L R2 U' 
601. 25.552 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B R2 U' F' L D' U' B' D2 L2 D' F U2 
602. 27.109 B2 R2 B2 F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 U B' U2 R2 F L D L' B' R 
603. 21.757 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' R' D R F L' B U' L' B2 D 
604. 25.525 R' F2 R2 F D2 B2 L' B U' D F2 R2 B' U2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 
605. 34.145 U D R' F2 D2 B' R U' L B L2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F2 
606. (19.344) B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D R' B2 L2 D' B U R' F D2 U2 
607. 28.348 B2 R F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D' F' L' D' F2 U B' U R2 F' 
608. 28.806 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F' U' L D B D2 F2 R' B2 F' 
609. 34.775 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R' D' L B F U' L2 U L2 R 
610. 24.626 R B' R' L B U' R' D F U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 
611. 29.900 F2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 B' F' L' F U R' B2 U R' 
612. (20.497) U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R' F' L' F2 L U F' R' D2 U 
613. 27.561 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' R' F' D U L' D L R B U' 
614. 24.375 F2 B2 U' B U' L2 D' F2 R F D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L U2 L' U2 
615. 25.656 R2 F' R' B' L U2 F' L U D B2 R' B2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 
616. 25.984 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F' L' R' B' U L2 D B L2 R 
617. (38.139) D' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R' D B' D' F' L' R' B2 D2 L 
618. 25.496 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' R B2 L R F L R B F' D 
619. 25.009 F2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' L' U' L' D B' R' D2 U2 L 
620. 29.709 F' L' D' R B' R2 U' B' L U R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 
621. 31.107 D' F' D2 R' F U2 F2 U' B' L F2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L 
622. 27.552 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 F' D U' L' B U L U B U 
623. 35.881 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 L U2 R B2 L' R' U' B' U2 B F2 L F R' B2 L' 
624. 31.818 U R' D2 L B' U2 R2 U' F' D2 R2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 
625. 27.644 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' F L F D2 U' L' F' D' B R' 
626. 21.629 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 B' R' B' R' F R' D F R B2 U' 
627. 30.901 F2 D' F' R' D2 R' D' L F R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 U2 
628. 25.464 B2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D' F D2 F2 R' D L2 F2 U' L R' 
629. 23.758 D F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 B' D' F' R' D' B' F2 R F R' 
630. 28.770 D' R' F' D' L F' L2 D' R' B L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 
631. 27.012 L2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 F L D R' F2 U R' D R2 F2 U2 
632. 22.336 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' R' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 F' U' R2 B' U2 B' R' F2 
633. (21.366) B2 D2 L F L2 D2 R' U L B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' 
634. (21.228) L2 U R F' U2 L B2 R' D F2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 B R2 F 
635. 28.191 F R2 B U2 F R2 F' D2 B2 D2 F2 D F L' D R D L D2 
636. 27.704 F' D L' U' R' U2 F D' B' L' U2 B R2 L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 
637. 28.496 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 R' D F' R D2 B2 D B U2 
638. 26.684 L B2 D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 R B2 U2 B' F D' R U R U B' R F' 
639. 29.457 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D' U F' L2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 
640. 26.287 R F' L D' R' F' R2 L2 D' R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 
641. 29.768 U' L' F2 U B' U F' R2 D' L U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 
642. (DNF(9.451)) F' D B' U' L U F' D B R U2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 R B2 
643. 24.605 B2 L2 U2 B D F D F L D L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D 
644. 28.421 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F L R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D 
645. 26.393 L F2 R B' U D' F U2 R' B U B2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 
646. 33.901 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' D B D2 B2 L F2 L R' B' U 
647. (18.878) F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F D2 F L2 F R' U L U2 B' F2 U F' D U' 
648. 26.186 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U F U2 L R U F2 R' D' U' F' 
649. 25.967 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U R2 B R' F' D2 R' D L U F2 L 
650. 27.885 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B' R' U B' L R U F L2 D' 
651. 31.975 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 U' L R2 F' U' R' B U2 B' D R2 
652. 34.343 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R F' L U B' R B L2 B2 L' 
653. 30.961 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' R' D2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 R B2 
654. 31.717 R L' U D' B' L' U2 B2 D' R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 
655. (20.461) R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 L2 U' R' D F' L2 D L2 B F L' 
656. 24.911 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 R' F L U R U L F2 R' 
657. (DNF(28.514)) B F R2 B' L2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R2 B2 R F D F2 D2 
658. 27.109 U' B2 U' L F R D L2 F2 D F R2 B' U2 R2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 
659. 25.564 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L B' R2 D' R' F R' B2 L' U2 
660. 29.375 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 F' R2 B' F2 U' L B' U' R2 D2 B D L 
661. 29.044 D R' F U R B R' L F R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 R 
662. 28.194 L' D F' D L2 F2 D' B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F2 
663. 28.275 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L U' B2 L R' F2 U B F 
664. 26.720 U2 R' L2 D2 R2 D B R F U2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D 
665. 32.792 R2 L B R B U' F2 U' F U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 
666. 24.493 D2 L2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B D U' L2 R' F' U R2 D' L 
667. 22.642 U2 B F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 R' B L' D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' 
668. 35.645 R B2 R' F2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' D' L2 R' D L B2 U' R 
669. 31.409 D2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B' F2 R2 U L' D2 U2 B' D F U' 
670. 23.557 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' U L2 R F U2 F2 R' D2 R' 
671. 22.601 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 L B' L' F' R B L2 B' U B R2 
672. 28.416 D2 F' D2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D' L F' U L2 B U' R2 F L' 
673. 26.332 L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 F D2 R' U B2 D R2 B U' 
674. (38.421) L F U2 F' U R2 D' F B D2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 R L2 U2 R' F2 
675. 26.846 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 U' B L' B F D U2 F' R2 D' R 
676. 26.472 R2 L B' D' F L' U2 B D' F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
677. 26.512 D2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L B2 F' R F R2 D F' L' B2 
678. 25.707 R2 F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 L2 R2 B2 U L B R B R D L2 B R' 
679. 25.277 R2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' B L' F L2 F' D' L2 R B' 
680. 25.417 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F' D2 L' U' B2 F L F D2 
681. 28.254 F2 L U2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 U' L' U2 L2 D L B2 F' D 
682. 23.056 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 L' D B2 L' D B U2 B 
683. 23.528 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B F2 D2 R2 F L U' L' R D2 U' B' D2 L' R2 
684. 27.533 R' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R B U' R' U2 B2 D' F' D2 F2 L2 
685. 29.146 L2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F R' U' 
686. 28.340 F2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' R B D2 R F' D B L2 F D2 L 
687. 26.525 B2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L' F' L2 D B' U2 L F2 U' 
688. 22.355 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' L' D' L2 D' B2 L2 U 
689. 33.699 F' U2 R' U2 D' B' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 R' U2 R2 F2 
690. 25.479 U2 D' L B R F B' U' B' L' F2 R2 L2 U' D' L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 
691. 27.148 R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F' R B U' R' U L2 F2 L' D' R2 
692. 29.708 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F U L2 B F2 U' L' D2 F U' L' B 
693. 27.635 U2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 B R2 D2 B D L' F' L F2 U2 F' L' R2 U' 
694. 26.630 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R D' L' B' D2 U2 F' U B' R2 
695. 31.882 U2 F' U' D' R' U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 U 
696. (20.725) R' L2 U2 D F' R' U2 D F U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
697. 25.106 B' R2 F B2 D L2 D R B' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L U2 
698. 27.368 U2 R2 B R2 F R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F L' D2 U L' R D' U' L2 D B' 
699. 23.547 D B2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B' D R B' L2 D2 R2 B' 
700. 25.479 D F' L' F2 B2 L D2 F U F' U2 F' R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 
701. 22.740 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F U2 B' L2 R' U' F2 U2 F R2 D F L' 
702. 27.387 B2 D2 B D2 B' L2 B R2 F R2 F2 L' F D L' B2 D' B' D' F2 L 
703. 27.344 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' R U2 R' U R' B2 U' R2 B' R2 F' R' D2 
704. 27.263 D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U L B' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 
705. 28.320 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 L B2 L' U' R F' D2 L' B' R' 
706. 22.727 D2 B F2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' L' U F' D2 F' L R' F' D' R2 
707. 29.884 F D' R' U B D2 B R' D B' R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 
708. 23.863 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F D L R2 F2 L2 D' F' D F2 U2 
709. 23.645 L2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L' B' L2 D' F2 D' U' B R U' 
710. 27.920 B L2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B L2 U2 B D' U2 L2 F R' B2 F L2 D R 
711. 21.560 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U R F' D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F D 
712. 25.144 F' R F2 R' U' B' D2 L D' F' L' F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R U2 
713. 28.453 B' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F R F2 D2 L' U' F L' F' L' B 
714. 25.606 F' R2 B2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B D2 L D' U2 F' L R' B2 R2 U 
715. 32.991 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R' F' U' L' U2 B L B' D' F2 
716. 27.262 D F B2 L U2 B' U F R B2 U2 B2 R2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 
717. 30.112 R' B R' L' U F2 U D L B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 
718. 26.511 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U' L' U L2 F' D2 L2 R D' B2 U2 
719. 24.078 R' D2 R F2 L U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' L2 R' F' D2 F' R' F' L U2 
720. 28.819 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L' B D2 B' R U' R F2 R' D2 
721. 24.678 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R B' D F U L' U2 L R 
722. 21.417 D L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 R U F2 L' B L R' U2 F L2 
723. 24.030 F D2 B L2 B D2 B L2 B U2 B2 D R' D' L U2 F D B2 D 
724. 28.921 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 U B L' U R2 D U2 R F U2 
725. 24.579 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B' D2 B' L F' L2 D' U' R 
726. 32.025 U2 D' B R' L' U L U D L2 U2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D 
727. 29.324 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L D L2 F' U2 B U' F' L D' 
728. 30.875 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' U' L2 B' U F L B F U' L' 
729. 27.423 F U L2 D' F B R2 U B' R F2 L2 D L2 D F2 D F2 U' F2 
730. 28.301 R B2 L' B2 F2 L R2 U2 L' R' F' U2 R B' R D L' R' U L2 D' 
731. 28.070 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R F2 R2 F' L R2 B U' F2 R 
732. 29.405 F R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 F' R' B F' D' R' F R2 D R2 U2 
733. 36.194 L F' R' F' B2 U' B D F R U B2 U' B2 R2 U D L2 D L2 B2 
734. 28.849 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 F L2 F' R B' L2 U F' D2 U 
735. 24.949 U2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B R2 D' U2 B2 D L' U2 B D L 
736. 29.684 F' R' F2 D B R B R2 B2 L U D2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U 
737. 22.212 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 D B2 L' D' F' L' B2 R U2 B 
738. (21.042) U' L U' R' D' R2 D2 F' D' R' B2 R F2 B2 R F2 U2 D2 L' U2 
739. 27.795 B D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R D' R' F2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 
740. 31.456 B L2 R2 B U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 L B2 L' D L' F R' B' R' U2 
741. 28.528 U F R U' D2 L2 F2 U R2 F B2 U2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R 
742. (16.417) U' B D' L' F' B2 U R' L F U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 
743. 25.789 D2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 R U2 R D2 R2 U F R F' R D F U L' R' 
744. 21.566 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 D' R B L B2 R B U R U2 F' 
745. 23.478 R' L' U' F' U2 F' D F2 R' F D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 U' 
746. 25.223 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' F R' B U' L' F' D U2 L' B' R' 
747. 22.464 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B' L R' D U2 L' B' L2 F' U2 
748. 33.421 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' U' B2 R F U L' R F D 
749. 23.393 R D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 U B' L U' R D2 F D B F 
750. 21.520 R2 B U' R F' D' R2 B2 L' D F2 D2 F B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 
751. 28.802 L' B2 R D2 B2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B' L2 D' R' U L B' R D' L' 
752. (19.665) R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' D L D' R B D2 R' D' L 
753. 24.875 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L D' L' R B2 D' U R U' 
754. 27.322 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L B D U L R' F' L' B U2 
755. 24.738 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F R F D' U2 F2 D R' D' R' D2 F' 
756. 27.400 D2 B U2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 F R2 B U L B D' U2 F' D2 U R' B' 
757. 27.208 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F' D' U' B R U' F L' B2 R2 U2 
758. (20.005) F R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U L' D' U F U2 L' B' U2 
759. 26.510 D2 B' R' L B2 D F B' U' L U2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 F U2 D2 F2 B 
760. 34.331 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L F' U' B' U' L R' F' L' B2 
761. 27.851 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B F U2 L' B' R2 F D U2 B' 
762. 26.289 R U R2 B' L' U2 L B U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D 
763. 23.093 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' F U' B' U2 L' R2 B L D 
764. (18.015) L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R D' U2 B2 L2 D' L' F D L 
765. 25.014 R' D2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R' U' F R' D' B' R2 D' L' U L2 
766. 23.831 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B F D2 U' B' R' F' L B' F2 L' U2 L' 
767. 23.009 F2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F L F U2 B2 L B' F D' R2 
768. 28.385 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F U' B' L2 D' L' D2 L' R' F' 
769. 26.986 D2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R D2 F2 R' F L' B R' D' F' 
770. 31.137 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D' F D2 U F' U2 B U' L' F2 
771. 22.852 F' U B R' D F2 R2 U2 F D R' D2 R D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 
772. 25.121 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 R' U B' L B R D2 F D' L 
773. 24.698 R' L' F' U' B' D' F' U2 L U D2 F U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 
774. 24.544 D F2 R B' D2 F2 R D' L' B U2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 B R2 
775. 33.299 B2 U2 B2 U2 L R U2 F2 L' R2 F2 U' B F' R' F2 U F2 L' F 
776. 27.133 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 R B2 D U' L' U2 R' B' R2 D2 
777. 27.250 R B2 L2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' U' B' D' B2 D R D' B' F' 
778. 24.060 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F' L F2 L F' U' B D L' B2 
779. 32.255 R2 U2 L U2 L B2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B' F2 D2 R F' U F R2 F 
780. 26.322 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 R' D' R2 D' L' U F' L R 
781. (18.997) R2 D F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U B U B2 U B2 F L' D' R2 U' 
782. 27.524 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 F L2 F R2 U2 R F' L2 B' L U F' L' R' U' 
783. 25.075 F U' L' U L2 F' R U2 R2 L' F2 U2 F L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 B 
784. 25.988 L D' F2 L D F2 R' F' U' B' R2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 
785. 21.374 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 D R U2 R2 B U2 B 
786. 31.104 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 F' L2 R U' F2 D2 
787. 26.573 F2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 R' D' F' L2 D2 L B' D' B2 F' 
788. (42.301) L' U2 R D2 B' U' D' F R L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 
789. 28.013 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R2 U L' U B2 L B' L2 D2 R' 
790. 23.866 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B' D2 L' U L2 R' D' F2 R2 B2 U2 
791. 31.085 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 D' F D2 U R' B' D' R' D L' U2 F 
792. 24.221 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B F U R U2 L2 F2 D' B R 
793. 32.522 R' U2 D2 L2 B R D' R2 U' L' D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 
794. 24.995 F B' R' F2 L2 D B' U' R' U L2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 B D2 
795. 24.141 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 R' B2 U' R B D2 L' U' F2 R' 
796. 22.159 D2 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' R2 B' R2 U' L D' U2 
797. 26.296 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 F' L2 D' L B' D B F2 R' D2 
798. 27.217 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 B R F D2 L F D2 U' F D2 
799. (37.730) D' U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R' F' L' U R D2 R' B2 L B 
800. 24.932 F' R B2 U B L U R2 U L' F D F2 B2 D B2 U D2 L2 D' L2 
801. 26.320 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B D2 L' D' U' B L D2 L U2 
802. 26.769 R F' L' D B R U R L2 B D L2 D L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D2 
803. 28.720 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D U' L' F L2 U' R D' L' U' B U2 
804. 25.202 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 R' B' L' R' F2 L U' B2 F2 L' 
805. 23.064 R' D' R L D B' L' D F2 U F U2 B' U2 B U2 B' L2 B' R2 B 
806. 24.494 F2 L B' U2 D' R B' R2 L2 D B' U2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' 
807. 30.153 D2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 U F' U B2 R D' L2 U' L D2 
808. 24.082 D L U' D' B R' B2 D R2 B' U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 D 
809. 21.377 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F' L2 R F R2 D' L' F2 R' D' U' R' 
810. 26.573 B2 D2 U F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' L R D B' L' F2 R' D' 
811. 24.374 B R U2 D' L' U D2 R D F2 L U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 
812. 27.671 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U F2 R' F D R B L D' U2 L2 
813. 28.712 D2 R F2 L U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U' F' L' U2 B' L R U R D 
814. 24.769 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B D' R D' L F2 L2 B2 D2 U' F 
815. 27.292 U' B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R F' L2 F U' L2 B D' L' F R' 
816. 30.436 D2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 U F U L D' L2 U B' F D' B2 
817. 29.695 D2 U2 B2 F D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L U' B F' R' F D2 L2 B 
818. 28.914 U R B' L' F' U2 D' R2 U F R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D R2 
819. 30.903 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L' D' L' R' U R' B U F R 
820. 24.266 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R U F D' R U' F' D F' D 
821. 23.836 U2 B2 F U2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L2 F U' B L' B' D2 L' B' 
822. 27.672 B2 L U2 L' B2 L B2 R U L2 D' F' R U L R B' L' R2 
823. 22.859 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 D R U2 B D F2 R' U' R2 F' L 
824. 28.460 R2 F2 L B2 R' D2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D U' L' B' L' D B L' R B 
825. 29.845 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U L' R2 U' F R D' R 
826. 26.908 R2 F2 R D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L' F U2 B2 R' U B' F2 U' F2 
827. 28.524 D2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' R2 B2 U2 R' B L U' R2 F' L B2 F R' 
828. 32.941 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F' L' D R U2 B U' L' R' B2 
829. 25.882 L U B2 L2 D R' D' F' L U F U2 R2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' 
830. 27.459 U2 F2 D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' L2 U' L B2 L2 U L B U2 F' 
831. 28.760 D2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U R' B D U2 L U B2 L' R 
832. 32.919 R' D2 L2 D' F L2 U' B' D' R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 L' B2 
833. 26.529 L2 D B' D' F' R2 B' R U' D F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F L2 
834. 27.236 R2 B2 U2 R D R D2 F' L B' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D 
835. (20.234) D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L B L2 U' F' L U' R' F' D2 
836. 26.383 R' F D2 F B' U' B U2 R F' L2 F2 U R2 D B2 U2 D' R2 D 
837. 27.165 F2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B U' F' R' U R U2 B' R U2 
838. 31.625 R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' B' F' L2 F L2 R F2 D B 
839. 25.574 B D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 R F D' U' F R2 F' R' B2 
840. 24.943 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 F R' D' B' D2 F2 R' F U2 
841. 28.974 B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B' L B2 R' D' L' U2 L2 R F' 
842. 29.839 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' D' U2 R B' F U' B L2 
843. 31.316 L2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 R B D' U F' D2 F' R U F' 
844. 28.200 F2 L2 U2 L' F R2 U' L D R' B2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R' 
845. 26.110 U2 R2 L U' D R' F2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' D2 L2 B2 
846. 25.981 U' F' L2 D B' D2 B' R U2 F R2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 
847. 31.863 U' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 B D F' U' L B F D' R 
848. 27.917 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U L' D' B2 F' R2 B2 D U2 L2 F 
849. 24.765 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R D' B2 D L F2 R B' D R' 
850. 23.770 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 L B2 R U2 B2 D2 F D B2 D2 B' D' F2 R B2 
851. 27.853 B2 R F' R2 L2 U D F' R' F R2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 
852. 28.354 F B2 R' U' R' B L F B2 L' D L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D 
853. 29.488 B U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 R' F U B' D' R' B F U2 F' 
854. 23.748 D2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U B R2 F U L' F R' U L' D2 
855. 22.932 F' R2 B' U2 F D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 U' R B2 R2 F' D F2 L' R D 
856. 26.153 R D2 B2 L2 D2 L' R' F2 R' D' R' F U' R' U B U L' U' 
857. 28.755 U2 R2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 D B2 F' L' U B D F2 R 
858. 32.859 B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' L' D' U2 L R B' F U' F 
859. 27.701 U2 F2 D L2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' L' F R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L U2 
860. 26.544 L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U L R2 D' F' L2 R2 F2 
861. 23.651 U' L U R' B R' F U F2 R U2 D R2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 U D F2 
862. 25.106 B D' R B' R U' L' F' B2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' 
863. 29.279 D2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R F L D F' R B2 D U' 
864. 24.893 F' B2 L B' R U2 R D B' U R L2 B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R U2 
865. 24.347 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F' R2 B' R B U2 B' D L B' R2 D' U 
866. 24.301 U2 B F' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F U L' B U' F2 R F2 L' B D2 
867. (17.622) B2 U2 B' D' L B2 U L B U' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 
868. 28.884 L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D B2 L' D L2 U' F2 U R2 B 
869. 24.548 U' L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 L D' B D2 U' R2 U L U F' 
870. 32.748 D F B' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L B R2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 
871. 30.955 F U B2 R' B D2 L2 U' R' B U R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 
872. 27.599 B L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F U' R' D2 F D R2 B U B2 
873. 24.718 F' R2 B U' R' L' U' F2 U' R F2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 
874. 28.187 U B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 L' B F R2 D' B L' B F2 D 
875. 23.460 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U R2 U R2 B2 F2 R B' L2 F R' U L B2 L' F2 
876. 26.128 F2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 B' F D2 U2 F2 D' L' U' F' U' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 
877. 27.127 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D F' D' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B R' U' 
878. 24.393 D' B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 R' F' D2 F' L R' F2 D 
879. (20.641) F2 U R' F' D' F' L F2 U R2 U2 D2 L D2 R L2 D2 L D2 B2 
880. 30.992 R' B U2 R' F' U' L' D' R' F B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 
881. 27.926 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 L R' D R B2 R' F L' B' D' B2 
882. 32.790 U2 L2 F L2 D2 F D2 B2 D' U B L' R2 F' D' F2 U2 
883. 30.923 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D2 U2 B' U' R B2 R F R' F L' B' 
884. 22.330 U R' F' B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B U2 B' L2 D2 L2 
885. (36.863) D' L2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F U L D' B' F' L' D U L R2 
886. 21.843 D' L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2 B D F' U' B' R' B' F2 U' L2 
887. 25.833 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R' U L2 B F2 R B F' L2 
888. 29.616 B' U2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' D' F L R' U' L2 D2 B D 
889. 32.942 L B2 F2 D2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 L' F L' D2 F U2 L U F' R' F 
890. 26.222 B2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D U2 B2 L2 F U B D' B' L U F R' D U2 
891. 24.883 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U F U R' F L' B' U' L' R2 F2 
892. 22.479 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' R2 B R' B' U' F2 L U F' D' R U' 
893. 31.324 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 D B L U F R' B2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2 R 
894. (36.917) L D L U2 D' F' B L' F U D2 F R2 B U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 
895. 32.429 R' L' B L' U' R D' L2 F' L F2 U R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 U 
896. 31.627 L2 U2 F2 L B' D' F' B U L D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D B2 
897. 23.773 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D U B2 L U' B' L2 F D' L2 F' L' B 
898. 26.500 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U' R D2 R B U L R2 B D2 L2 
899. 32.345 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' U' L' R' D2 L' U B U2 R2 
900. 24.744 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' F D' R F D2 F D' L F U2 L' 
901. 27.035 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 U B R' F R2 U L' U2 B' F' L U' 
902. 29.808 R2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' B L2 R' D2 B2 D' L' R2 
903. 30.858 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' U R B2 D' L2 U R F' U' 
904. 28.240 F2 L D2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 L F' R2 F R2 F R D' F' 
905. 23.160 D B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 R U' L U B F U B2 
906. 29.015 F' D R2 D B2 R2 B' U R B' D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 
907. 27.894 D L2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 D' B2 D' F' L2 B L2 F' L U F R B' U' 
908. 35.165 R' F2 D2 L D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 F' L' F D R2 B2 L U2 B R2 
909. (19.543) L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 F R2 U F2 R' U' L2 U' R' F' L2 R2 
910. 24.090 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' D B2 L B' F' U2 L U' 
911. 34.064 D2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' L' D' F' D R' B2 U2 F' L' F 
912. 21.433 F2 U L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R D' U L' R2 U B' F R2 U 
913. 28.648 R' F2 R U2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 D' L' D U F' L B L 
914. 26.438 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R U' B2 U2 L R B2 U' L R 
915. (18.682) R2 D2 L' F' U B L2 B' R' L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 
916. 26.012 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 L D U2 R F R2 U F2 L D' 
917. (19.842) F2 D' B2 L' U F D B R F R2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R 
918. 24.615 F2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 D' L F2 D2 U' L B' D U' 
919. 25.867 L' F2 U D B D L2 D' L U D2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 B L2 D2 F2 
920. 32.967 F2 L2 B R' L B2 D F U' B U2 F' D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 
921. 27.056 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 B2 F L2 D2 U2 B D F2 U' L F R2 D2 F' L2 R 
922. 21.879 R' B D' F2 L2 D' L B2 D F L2 D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 B 
923. 23.905 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R U2 B' D L' D' F' L F' R 
924. 29.944 B' F2 U2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 D2 R B' D' L B' L U F' D2 
925. 21.630 R' F' L2 F' D L' D B2 D B R2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B D2 B' R2 
926. 29.703 B2 D' U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' F' R B' U' R F2 U2 B D2 
927. 28.373 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 R2 U L2 U' F' L' F D' B' F D R D2 B2 
928. 25.404 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B R U' L B' F2 U' B F L R2 
929. 23.804 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 L' F2 D' U L B U2 F' 
930. 30.439 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D F R2 D U F L R' F' 
931. 27.148 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F D2 R2 U' F2 L U' R2 D B' U2 R D 
932. 26.777 D2 L' B2 R L' B D F2 R' L B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' D2 
933. 24.678 L2 D F2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 F U' B F D F' R' U B 
934. 24.368 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L R' F' D' F' L D F R2 B2 U B' 
935. 33.731 D2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 L' B' D' U L F2 L B L' D' 
936. 25.428 L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D' L' D R F' D2 B U B L' B U2 
937. 34.628 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 R U F' L' D' B' F2 U' F U2 
938. 27.264 B2 L B2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 F' R D F2 D F' R B D F2 
939. 22.312 F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 B D' U' R B2 F' U2 L D R2 
940. 23.765 D' B' D' L2 D R F2 B2 D B U' R2 U L2 F2 L2 U D' F2 U 
941. 29.928 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 U2 B' U' L R B D2 B' R2 B2 U2 
942. 28.509 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F U2 B' U2 L B F U2 B U2 R F' U' 
943. 28.239 L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 R B U R U2 F L B' D' L2 
944. 25.877 R U2 B' U' F2 L D2 R U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 
945. (20.673) U D' L2 B L B U' D' L' B' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 
946. 32.645 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U F' D' B L' R' U' R' U2 B' R2 
947. (20.486) R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 D L2 R' F' U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 R D 
948. 22.020 D2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2 F U B F R D R U B' R2 U2 
949. 25.448 R U' F B U' F2 U' R B R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 
950. 27.815 U2 F2 R2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F' R D' B' L F' R2 B L2 F2 U2 
951. 25.641 F2 U2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F D2 U2 B' D' B R F2 D B U2 B R' 
952. 29.733 U' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 L2 R F' L2 U2 L' R' D F2 R2 U2 
953. 24.068 U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' R U' F' R' U F L' R2 D2 
954. 26.752 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L R2 U L' F D2 L2 B R U 
955. 26.312 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D' R' F2 R2 U' B' F D' B D L 
956. 28.043 F' R F2 U2 B R B' U F' R2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 
957. 26.183 U B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B D F' R U' B2 U 
958. 28.396 U2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 L' B' L2 F' D' R' D F' R2 B' 
959. 27.754 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' B L' R D B' L' R B L F 
960. 25.126 U D' R L2 B L' F B L2 U' F' B U2 F B2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 
961. (DNF(11.938)) B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D L2 F' D U2 R2 F U' F L U' B R 
962. 27.985 L' F2 L F2 L' D2 L R2 U2 B2 R D R2 U' B' L' F2 R F2 R2 D 
963. 25.461 U F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U F' L' R D2 B' R B' U2 B' U' 
964. (18.153) L2 B R' U L F' D' R2 B L D2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 F' U2 
965. 31.605 U B2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U F2 R U2 F2 U' B U F' D F R 
966. 26.134 U' D' R' U B2 D2 B' U2 D R' F2 U2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 L2 
967. 22.954 F2 L F2 U' R2 F' D B L' B2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 
968. 24.584 U2 B U2 F D2 L2 B D2 U2 B' U F D' B2 U' F L' B F2 D2 
969. 27.388 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 L D L F L' D U' L2 F D2 R 
970. 27.094 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 F' L2 D B2 R B2 D2 U' R F L2 B 
971. 26.795 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 L B2 L' F' L2 U' B D' L' R2 B D2 L' 
972. (17.746) D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D F' D' B' L2 R' D' F R2 B L' 
973. 27.781 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L D' R F' L' D R2 B R' B2 
974. (21.154) U' R2 D R2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' R U R D2 R2 D R' U2 R 
975. 25.891 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' U' F D' B L2 R B' F' U2 R' 
976. 22.698 U' B R' F' L B2 U2 R' U B R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U D2 L2 
977. 22.015 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L D' U L' F L2 U' 
978. 28.203 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R D' B2 F L' B F2 D' L R' 
979. 29.061 B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B' L D B2 F2 U' B2 L' B' R' 
980. 31.399 L' U2 B2 L F2 L B2 U2 L R2 U' F' R2 D' B2 L' D' R B' D 
981. 25.111 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' U F' D' 
982. 25.411 L2 U2 L D' L2 B L U' R' B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 
983. (21.050) B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 U L' D' F' U2 F2 R D' R' B2 
984. (19.648) L D2 B' D L' U2 R' D R U2 L2 F2 U' D B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 
985. 24.310 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 R' F2 L' F R2 D' F D2 L' D' U F' U' 
986. 30.001 R D L B' U D2 F2 D' F' B2 L' U2 R2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' D2 
987. (20.970) F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' B U F' R B2 L2 F' L2 R2 
988. 31.487 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 U' L' R U F2 D' B D 
989. 23.360 U2 L D2 L' D2 R D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U B L2 D F' R2 F' L B' 
990. 28.310 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' F U' B2 F' L D2 L D' L' U 
991. 29.262 F' R2 D2 L2 B U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' U R D' B2 U' F' U2 R' B2 L 
992. 23.357 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L U B' L2 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 F L2 F 
993. 29.461 D' L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U R B2 U2 R' B' U F' L2 D' 
994. 27.466 L2 B U2 L2 F' D2 F L2 F' D R2 U' F D' U' R' U2 B' R' 
995. 27.610 F2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 F D2 B D2 R' D F' U2 L' U2 B U' L2 B' 
996. 22.479 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' B' U2 F R U' L D2 U' 
997. 24.162 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D' B2 L U' B' L B' F R B 
998. (20.848) B' U2 F L2 B D2 B' U2 B L B' L U R B F L2 D L' 
999. 27.031 D B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 B' R U' F' R D' R B' U' F 
1000. (20.737) B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B F' L D R' B2 R' D R' B2



EDIT: New Ao5 PB, pretty meh though.

avg of 5: 22.110

Time List:
1. 21.050 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 U L' D' F' U2 F2 R D' R' B2 
2. (19.648) L D2 B' D L' U2 R' D R U2 L2 F2 U' D B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 
3. 24.310 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 R' F2 L' F R2 D' F D2 L' D' U F' U' 
4. (30.001) R D L B' U D2 F2 D' F' B2 L' U2 R2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' D2 
5. 20.970 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' B U F' R B2 L2 F' L2 R2


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

avg of 5: 21.274

Time List:
1. 21.100 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D B L U L F U' L' F2 D' R' 
2. (18.775) R2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 B' U' F R F2 D' F U' L D' 
3. 20.702 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R F R U2 B' L B R' B' R2 
4. (31.783) R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F' L2 D B F' U2 L' U2 B L2 
5. 22.019 F2 B' R' B R2 L' D' F R L D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' B' D2 L2

avg of 12: 22.993

Time List:
1. 24.781 B2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 R' F' D' U2 F D' U' F2 L' U2 
2. 21.100 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D B L U L F U' L' F2 D' R' 
3. (18.775) R2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 B' U' F R F2 D' F U' L D' 
4. 20.702 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R F R U2 B' L B R' B' R2 
5. (31.783) R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F' L2 D B F' U2 L' U2 B L2 
6. 22.019 F2 B' R' B R2 L' D' F R L D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' B' D2 L2 
7. 24.509 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' D R' B2 F R F D B F 
8. 23.469 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' D2 U F' L' B D2 R2 U' R' 
9. 23.026 R' U' R' U' L D L D L' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 
10. 20.164 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' U L D2 U R2 U B F' L 
11. 24.232 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 B2 F2 U R D L2 U B R D' B2 U R2 
12. 25.925 B2 D' U' F2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L D B' R U B D2 B2 U2 B'

Crazy. Sub 22 Ao5, sub 23 Ao12. No sub 25 Ao50 yet though.

(I know I've posted 3 times in a row, but they have several hour gaps.)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 25, 2014)

6x6: 2:21.295 mo3!
2:22.155 avg5!
2:25.394 avg12!

All with the Aoshi that I got this morning!


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 6x6: 2:21.295 mo3!
> 2:22.155 avg5!
> 2:25.394 avg12!
> 
> All with the Aoshi that I got this morning!


I got one this morning too, I did a 2-7 relay in 26:34.xx !


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 6x6: 2:21.295 mo3!
> 2:22.155 avg5!
> 2:25.394 avg12!
> 
> All with the Aoshi that I got this morning!


So many people getting awesome times with the aoshi and I'm still flip-flopping between the aoshi and the SS. Uuuuuuuugh

Fun fact: I myself have never popped the aoshi (Upon finding a good tension) but my friend gave mine a try and it exploded (like 3/8 of the cube) within 3 minutes.


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 25, 2014)

Second sub 10: 9.25. Totally unexpected, but still awesome of course!



Spoiler: Reconstruction:



Scramble: R B2 L2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 L' D' B' U L2 D2 F' R' B2 F' R

x2 y2
D L D R2' D
U' L' U2 L R' U2 R
U2 U' y' R' U R
U' L' U L R U R'
U' y R U R' U R' F R F'
r U R' U' L' U R U x'
U

45 moves in 9.25 seconds = 4.86 ETPS


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-25
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: 4:56.50
worst: 5:55.61

mean of 3
current: 5:34.26 (σ = 22.05)
best: 5:08.23 (σ = 11.26)

avg of 5
current: 5:23.60 (σ = 17.14)
best: 5:20.20 (σ = 11.61)

avg of 12
current: 5:31.54 (σ = 18.73)
best: 5:27.91 (σ = 17.11)

Average: 5:32.11 (σ = 16.17)
Mean: 5:31.35

7x7 PBs


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 25, 2014)

fount the 13x13 vid by cbc !


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> So many people getting awesome times with the aoshi and I'm still flip-flopping between the aoshi and the SS. Uuuuuuuugh
> 
> Fun fact: I myself have never popped the aoshi (Upon finding a good tension) but my friend gave mine a try and it exploded (like 3/8 of the cube) within 3 minutes.



I haven't popped it yet, done about 20 solves so far, It's a really sturdy cube in my opinion

Edit: 1.907 pyra single! U L R' L B' L' R' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I haven't popped it yet, done about 20 solves so far, It's a really sturdy cube in my opinion



It's sturdy but unstable IMO. But I can deal with the instability just fine


----------



## Cale S (Dec 25, 2014)

yay skewb pb's


Spoiler: 4.10 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-25
avg of 12: 4.10

Time List:
1. 3.13 U R B' U L' U B' U' 
2. 4.94 L' U L' B L' B' U' R' B' 
3. 4.05 L R B L U' B' R U' 
4. 4.46 U B' L' B' L U L R' 
5. (1.88) L' B R' U' L' R L R U' 
6. 4.02 B L' B' L U R B U' L' 
7. 4.72 R' B L B R' B' R U L' 
8. 4.18 R B' L R' B L B' U L' U' 
9. 4.84 L' R L' U B R U' B U 
10. 2.25 L R' L' B' R U' R' U 
11. (6.03) U' R B' U L' B R B 
12. 4.45 R U' L' R' B L' R U' R'





Spoiler: 4.87 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-25
avg of 50: 4.87

Time List:
1. 5.29 R U R B' U R' U' L 
2. 4.54 U' R L' R' U' B' U' B 
3. (7.15) B' R U' B U B L U' 
4. 4.54 L' B L' B' R' L' R' B' L' 
5. 5.12 R' U B' L' B' L B L U' 
6. 5.49 B' U' R' L' U' B L' R L 
7. 4.32 R' U B U B R' L R' U 
8. 4.10 R L R' U R U R' B' 
9. (3.36) R' U' B' U R L' U' B' 
10. 4.04 B U B' R L U' L' B' 
11. 3.60 L' R' L' U B' R L' R U' 
12. 4.79 L U L U' B R L' U' 
13. (10.57) B R U L U L' B' L 
14. 4.53 U' R B U' B' L B U' 
15. 3.58 B R' B R' L' U' L B L' 
16. 5.01 R U L U' L' B R' B' 
17. 6.18 U' B R U' L U B' R 
18. 4.89 U' L' U R L' R U' L' 
19. 5.49 B' L' B' R' B R' B' L' U 
20. 6.27 U R L R' L R L' U L 
21. 4.13 L' B L' R' B' L' B' U' L 
22. 5.08 U' R B' R B L B R' 
23. 6.36 L' R' L B' U R' B R' B 
24. 4.10 B' R' L' U R' U R' U 
25. 6.26 B' L' B L B L' R' B' 
26. 5.99 B L' R B R' B L B' 
27. 3.78 L' B L' U L B' R' B R' 
28. 4.33 L U' R U R' L B' U' 
29. 4.45 B R' B U' L R' B U L' 
30. 6.90 B' R' U R L U L' R' U' 
31. 4.75 U' L R U L' U' L B R' 
32. 4.65 L' U B R B L' R U' 
33. 6.85 U' B' R' B' U' B' U' L' B 
34. 5.30 R' U R' U B U B R' 
35. 4.61 R' B U L U' R' L' B' L' 
36. 4.02 B U R' U B L' R' B L' 
37. (3.28) B' U' B R' B R U' B' R' 
38. 3.46 B R' U' B R B' U B' L 
39. (3.36) U R' B' U R B' R' U' R 
40. (12.61) R B U' R U' B' L' R' L' 
41. 4.37 L' B U' B' R B' U B' 
42. 4.47 L' B U L' B L R' L 
43. 4.65 U B' R L U L B' R' U' 
44. 3.95 B U B' L U' R U R' 
45. 4.78 U' B L' R L R U' L' 
46. 4.95 U' B' U L' B U' R L' 
47. 5.08 B U L R' L' B R U' 
48. 5.58 U' B U R B' R U L' 
49. 4.67 B L' B R L' B' L' B U' 
50. 4.85 U L' R L R U' R' L'





Spoiler: 4.98 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-25
avg of 100: 4.98

Time List:
1. 3.79 U L' R U' B' R' L' R B 
2. 5.23 B L' R B U' B L' R 
3. 5.93 R' L' U' B' R L' B L B 
4. 4.73 U' B' R' U R U' B U R' 
5. (3.13) U R B' U L' U B' U' 
6. 4.94 L' U L' B L' B' U' R' B' 
7. 4.05 L R B L U' B' R U' 
8. 4.46 U B' L' B' L U L R' 
9. (1.88) L' B R' U' L' R L R U' 
10. 4.02 B L' B' L U R B U' L' 
11. 4.72 R' B L B R' B' R U L' 
12. 4.18 R B' L R' B L B' U L' U' 
13. 4.84 L' R L' U B R U' B U 
14. (2.25) L R' L' B' R U' R' U 
15. 6.03 U' R B' U L' B R B 
16. 4.45 R U' L' R' B L' R U' R' 
17. 6.45 L B U' R' L' U R U R' 
18. 6.13 L U B U' B L U' L' 
19. 4.65 R L U R U L B L 
20. 6.90 R' L' B' U' R L' U R' L' 
21. 4.67 B L' R U L' U' R L' R 
22. 6.73 B' U R' U' B' L R L' U' 
23. 5.25 R L R U' B U' R B' 
24. 5.36 B U R L B' U' B' U' L' 
25. 3.55 R B' L' R' B U B' U 
26. 6.22 U L' U' R B U R B 
27. 5.29 R U R B' U R' U' L 
28. 4.54 U' R L' R' U' B' U' B 
29. 7.15 B' R U' B U B L U' 
30. 4.54 L' B L' B' R' L' R' B' L' 
31. 5.12 R' U B' L' B' L B L U' 
32. 5.49 B' U' R' L' U' B L' R L 
33. 4.32 R' U B U B R' L R' U 
34. 4.10 R L R' U R U R' B' 
35. (3.36) R' U' B' U R L' U' B' 
36. 4.04 B U B' R L U' L' B' 
37. 3.60 L' R' L' U B' R L' R U' 
38. 4.79 L U L U' B R L' U' 
39. (10.57) B R U L U L' B' L 
40. 4.53 U' R B U' B' L B U' 
41. 3.58 B R' B R' L' U' L B L' 
42. 5.01 R U L U' L' B R' B' 
43. 6.18 U' B R U' L U B' R 
44. 4.89 U' L' U R L' R U' L' 
45. 5.49 B' L' B' R' B R' B' L' U 
46. 6.27 U R L R' L R L' U L 
47. 4.13 L' B L' R' B' L' B' U' L 
48. 5.08 U' R B' R B L B R' 
49. 6.36 L' R' L B' U R' B R' B 
50. 4.10 B' R' L' U R' U R' U 
51. 6.26 B' L' B L B L' R' B' 
52. 5.99 B L' R B R' B L B' 
53. 3.78 L' B L' U L B' R' B R' 
54. 4.33 L U' R U R' L B' U' 
55. 4.45 B R' B U' L R' B U L' 
56. 6.90 B' R' U R L U L' R' U' 
57. 4.75 U' L R U L' U' L B R' 
58. 4.65 L' U B R B L' R U' 
59. 6.85 U' B' R' B' U' B' U' L' B 
60. 5.30 R' U R' U B U B R' 
61. 4.61 R' B U L U' R' L' B' L' 
62. 4.02 B U R' U B L' R' B L' 
63. (3.28) B' U' B R' B R U' B' R' 
64. 3.46 B R' U' B R B' U B' L 
65. 3.36 U R' B' U R B' R' U' R 
66. (12.61) R B U' R U' B' L' R' L' 
67. 4.37 L' B U' B' R B' U B' 
68. 4.47 L' B U L' B L R' L 
69. 4.65 U B' R L U L B' R' U' 
70. 3.95 B U B' L U' R U R' 
71. 4.78 U' B L' R L R U' L' 
72. 4.95 U' B' U L' B U' R L' 
73. 5.08 B U L R' L' B R U' 
74. 5.58 U' B U R B' R U L' 
75. 4.67 B L' B R L' B' L' B U' 
76. 4.85 U L' R L R U' R' L' 
77. 5.99 R' B L U B U R B' 
78. 5.08 L' B' L U' L' U L R' U 
79. (DNF(4.44)) R B R U L B' U L' 
80. 6.28 L' R U L R' B R U' R' 
81. 5.83 B R' B' L' B R' L U R 
82. 5.33 L' R L R L' R' L B R' 
83. 4.33 R' B L' B' L R L U 
84. 4.35 R' L' R U' R' B' L' B' R' 
85. 4.86 L' B' U L' B' R U R' 
86. (7.35) U' R' L U' B' U R' U' 
87. 3.58 U B' L' R' U B' U R' L' 
88. 5.42 U L' U' B L B' U' L' 
89. 6.68 B U B R' B' L U R' 
90. 5.40 L R' L B L' U' B' L' R' 
91. 3.99 B R B U R U R B' R' 
92. 6.40 B L' U' B' R' U' R' B' U 
93. 5.05 R U B U' R B R' B 
94. 4.18 U R' U L U' L R' B R' 
95. 4.80 R L' U L U' R B' L B' 
96. 5.17 B R' L' U' R' U' R U R 
97. (7.34) B U B U' L R L' B' R 
98. 4.13 R' L' B L' R L' R' L U' 
99. 4.38 R' U' R' B' U' R B R' 
100. 4.88 B R' L R L' U' B U


I guess I can say I'm sub-5 now


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 25, 2014)

7.53 ao100



Spoiler



1. 5.72 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 L' D L' U B L B' L2 F' 
2. 6.95 R U' R2 L D2 R D' L B R D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 
3. 8.70 F' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B L U' B' L R B2 U F2 U' L' 
4. 7.13 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F D' L' D B U' L' U2 F R' F 
5. 6.74 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B D' R D B F' U B' R' B' R2 
6. 7.12 B D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 L' B F2 R' F D' F D' L2 D' 
7. 7.87 D2 U2 R U2 L R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L B' R D2 B' F2 R' D B L2 F 
8. 6.85 D2 F' D2 L2 B' F' U2 L2 B U2 L' R U R F L2 B' D R2 U2 
9. 6.19 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 L2 D' L' R2 D2 U' B' F2 D R2 U 
10. 7.72 D2 F' B' R D L2 F R D' L B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D 
11. 6.95 R F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 F D' B' U2 R' F D F' U' B' 
12. 8.30 U' B2 U2 R' F' U B2 U F B' L2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 
13. 6.32 D F R B D' L' B' D2 R2 F' D2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 
14. 8.66 L2 F U2 D F2 R U2 D' B U D2 F2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' 
15. 7.48 R2 F R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F' L' D2 R B F2 U' L2 U L' R2 
16. 6.98 U L U' F2 U' D' F L U F2 D2 F2 B2 U R2 U D2 F2 D 
17. 7.26 D2 L' R B2 D2 U2 R U2 L B U R F' R U' L' R2 F L2 
18. 7.32 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D B U2 L D' R' F' D2 B' L2 B' 
19. 5.37 D2 U2 L2 U2 L R2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 F' R D' L U2 F' U' L' F U 
20. 6.72 D2 B' R2 D2 F L2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 L' F' D' L' B' R2 D' F2 L 
21. 8.09 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' L D2 B2 R B2 D F D' U' L' B' 
22. 5.89 R2 F2 D U F2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 F' R' U B' L' R B' D2 L2 D' 
23. 14.48 L2 B2 L' R B2 U2 B2 R D2 R U' L2 B' D2 U F U L U L 
24. 8.80 B' L2 B' D2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F R D2 U F' U2 L R U L' R 
25. 7.21 L2 D2 L2 F R2 B D2 R2 B R2 U2 L U R2 B' D U' B' R' F' D2 
26. 5.95 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F D2 F U' L2 R' U R D' B' D 
27. 7.50 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 D R2 F' R' U2 R' U R B' D' 
28. 8.87 R' D R' F2 D' B' D' B' R F' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 
29. 5.06 U' R U' F2 D2 B2 R' L2 D' B' L2 F U2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' 
30. 6.32 U' D' R2 F2 L B2 U' B' U2 R B2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 
31. 5.90 L F2 B R B D R2 B L' U' D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 D2 
32. 6.74 U' R' L2 F' L2 F D L' B U' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 
33. 7.22 F U2 F2 U' F' D F D R L B2 U' D2 R2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 
34. 8.53 D R2 B' D R L2 U F' R F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U D F2 D2 
35. 4.95 D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D F' D2 L' U F2 D B' F2 R' 
36. 7.72 R F L2 U R' F L' F2 R2 B' L2 D' F2 U2 D F2 U L2 U' 
37. 7.88 R D2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B' R D L R' B R 
38. 8.96 D2 F' D2 B U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R F' L' B' U2 L' D' B2 F2 
39. 9.46 B' R F2 L2 F U' D R' U L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B' L2 F' U2 
40. 6.27 B D2 U2 B D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 F' U2 F U L' U2 B' 
41. 8.94 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' F' D2 B2 R U R2 D' L' B F2 
42. 8.72 U' F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 B2 D F2 L D2 B' U' R U2 R' U B' 
43. 9.32 L2 U2 F R2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U' F' D2 U' L U2 L2 B2 F R 
44. 7.35 U F L2 U F' L' U' R2 D' B R B2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 
45. 6.26 D R' B2 D' F D2 F' L D' R2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 
46. 6.82 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D R D B' L2 D' F D2 U B L2 
47. 23.52 B L2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 R D2 L' U' F' D' L' D2 B2 D2 
48. 6.94 U R D F' U2 R U R' L' B R B2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L 
49. 8.66 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R U L2 B F' U' B L' F2 
50. 8.40 U2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F' R' B2 D' B' D2 L R' B U 
51. 7.82 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' D' R2 U2 F' U' L B2 D' L2 
52. 7.79 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D2 L B' D' L2 R B D' U' L' U' 
53. 6.86 R2 B D2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D R F U' F' L F U B' L' 
54. 7.47 L U' R D2 L U2 B' R2 U F D2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 R 
55. 7.37 D2 B' U2 F L2 B U2 R2 U2 F D L' F' U F L2 B' D F' D' 
56. 7.39 F2 R' B2 U2 F B2 L2 D' L' B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R B2 L2 B2 L 
57. 7.51 L D2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U' L U2 L2 F U F2 U' B 
58. 9.21 F2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U B' L' F' R B F' L' B L' 
59. 8.85 R F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 R2 F L U L' B' D B2 L' U' L 
60. 6.39 B2 L' B2 L F2 L U2 F2 D2 L B2 D' B2 L' B F' D F R F' 
61. 8.40 L' U F L D' R' U F R' U' D2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L' U2 R' B2 L' 
62. 7.38 R2 U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R D2 L2 D' L R F' R U L2 R' F' R 
63. 7.42 L' F2 R F' U R' F' L' F B2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 
64. 7.99 R D2 R F2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' F' L2 B' F2 U R2 B' R' U B 
65. 6.82 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B U' B' U' L' U' F2 R2 U2 B' 
66. 4.76 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D B R' D' B2 U' L U' R2 B2 F' 
67. 6.19 L' D R' U' R F' R2 U B' U' B D2 F L2 F2 B U2 B L2 U2 D2 
68. 8.79 L2 B L2 D2 B' D2 B F D B2 L D R B U' F2 L2 U 
69. 8.09 L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 U F2 U R U' B D' U B' L' F R2 F2 
70. 7.70 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B' U B2 D L B2 F L F L' 
71. 7.12 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 R' D F' U F L' B2 R' D F 
72. 9.31 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R B D' U L' B L2 D B2 L 
73. 8.91 B U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F' U2 F' D' U2 R F' L 
74. 7.67 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U' L F' U' L B U2 F D R' 
75. 8.86 F' U2 B2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B U2 L' R2 F R B L R2 U' F2 U2 
76. 7.08 F2 D R2 D' U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R' U R D' B D2 B D R 
77. 8.08 B' U2 R' D B' U2 F' R2 F U B2 U D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 
78. 7.60 F' R2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B L' B D' U F R' D F2 U L 
79. 8.51 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 U F' U2 F2 L2 R' U' 
80. 7.72 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 R B' R D2 F2 L' 
81. 8.81 B2 L R D2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U B' R2 D' L' R U2 B D' F U' 
82. 6.77 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 D' B' U' L2 R B' U2 B' U L2 F 
83. 8.23 U' L D' R F L F2 L2 U F' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R 
84. 8.28 D2 F2 U B' D L2 B' R L F' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 
85. 7.85 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 L B R' B2 R D B R' U B2 
86. 6.74 R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' F L F R2 F D B L R' U 
87. 6.64 B2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 R B2 F2 L U2 B' R' U' R' F U' L2 B D2 
88. 6.45 F' L2 D2 B L F2 R U B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R D2 F2 L' B2 R' 
89. 12.86 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D B2 D L' R' U L2 B' R' U2 L' 
90. 10.23 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 F' R D L' B D2 F' D2 B D' 
91. 6.82 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R D' R2 F' D' L' R' D' U' F' 
92. 6.80 U2 L' R' F2 D2 U2 L B2 R' U2 F2 D' B L2 R' U F2 U2 F2 R2 
93. 6.04 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 F U' L2 F' U2 F2 U' L R2 B2 U2 
94. 8.83 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' R B' U2 L' R' B L2 U2 
95. 6.16 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 U B' R' U2 L' B2 D R B' L 
96. 7.45 U2 L D' L U D B' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 U' 
97. 12.84 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' D2 F U F L F R' U2 B2 L' U F L' 
98. 6.32 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R F2 R D2 R F U R2 B R B' L R U F' 
99. 7.95 D2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D L D2 B' L D U2 L U R' 
100. 5.62 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' F' L' B' L' F R F2 R U B2



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-25
avg of 12: 6.81

Time List:
1. 7.21 L2 D2 L2 F R2 B D2 R2 B R2 U2 L U R2 B' D U' B' R' F' D2 
2. 5.95 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F D2 F U' L2 R' U R D' B' D 
3. 7.50 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 D R2 F' R' U2 R' U R B' D' 
4. (8.87) R' D R' F2 D' B' D' B' R F' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 
5. 5.06 U' R U' F2 D2 B2 R' L2 D' B' L2 F U2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' 
6. 6.32 U' D' R2 F2 L B2 U' B' U2 R B2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 
7. 5.90 L F2 B R B D R2 B L' U' D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 D2 
8. 6.74 U' R' L2 F' L2 F D L' B U' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 
9. 7.22 F U2 F2 U' F' D F D R L B2 U' D2 R2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 
10. 8.53 D R2 B' D R L2 U F' R F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U D F2 D2 
11. (4.95) D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D F' D2 L' U F2 D B' F2 R' 
12. 7.72 R F L2 U R' F L' F2 R2 B' L2 D' F2 U2 D F2 U L2 U'

5-9 are 6.32 ao5

merry christmas folks

EDIT: 66. 4.76 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D B R' D' B2 U' L U' R2 B2 F'
y'
R2 F'
L' U L U' L' U L
U' R' U R
U R U' R' U R U' R' 
L U2 L' 
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

49 moves= 10.29 TPS


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 25, 2014)

scramble: R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 U F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B2

PB 3x3x2 solve, LL skip.
y L2 D' L2 R2 y2 U L2 F2 L2 //cross with 2 corners
R2 U R2 U' R2 // 3rd corner
y2 R2 U R2 U' R2 // last corner
U // AUF


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 25, 2014)

4.38 U' F2 R B U L' D2 R F U L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 U' 



Spoiler: merry christmas



y2z' R B'
r' U2 M' U' R U R U R'
U' M U' M' U' M U M
U M' U2 M' U' M2' U' M2'



edit: 8.37, 8.12, 7.47, 7.55, 7.59, 8.29, 8.29, 8.30, (7.39), (11.01), 8.58, 7.59 = 8.02

so close.



Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 8.02
1. 8.37 L D' F B R2 U B2 D F' R' L2 U2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R2 D 
2. 8.12 B D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 R D2 B L' D' R B' L2 F' R' 
3. 7.47 U' R2 D' U' L2 U' B2 L2 D L' F' U2 B' U2 B2 D' L2 U2 L' 
4. 7.55 F' D2 F L2 D' L2 F D' R L U L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U 
5. 7.59 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D U2 B2 L' B' D' U B2 L' F D' B2 L 
6. 8.29 D L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R' U' F' L B2 F' D2 U L' R2 
7. 8.29 F2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 F' R2 U' L2 U2 F D' L B' R 
8. 8.30 D' L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L B' U L2 R U R2 B R2 D' 
9. (7.39) R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F R U L' D U F R B' D2 U2 
10. (11.01) D B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R D B2 F U' L D2 B' F U' 
11. 8.58 B' D' L D2 R' F' D' L2 U' B' U2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F L2 D2 F 
12. 7.59 R2 F D2 L2 B2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 B F' D' L2 B U' R2


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 25, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> EDIT: 66. 4.76 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D B R' D' B2 U' L U' R2 B2 F'
> y'
> R2 F'
> L' U L U' L' U L
> ...



I can't believe not saving the pair would be the best thing to do...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 25, 2014)

3x3 PB average of 12:

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-25
avg of 12: 10.47

Time List:
1. 10.12 R2 D U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' B' D' L2 F2 U F' D2 F L F' D2 
2. 10.99 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F' D2 B D' L F U R' B U2 L2 D U' 
3. 10.40 D2 L B U F R' B2 U2 D2 R B2 D2 F U2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 
4. 10.29 U2 R' F2 R' U2 D' R' U D L2 D2 B D2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 
5. 9.85 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' D' R2 U' R F L2 F2 U2 F 
6. 10.91 L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 B U F D2 L2 B' D R' F D2 B2 
7. 9.40 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U F2 U R2 B' D B2 R' D F2 L' B2 D2 B2 
8. (8.81) F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' L' F' R' D2 B R' F D2 
9. 10.57 L2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U' B D R' F' U B' U' B2 R' U 
10. (12.33) U2 L' F2 U2 L' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F D U F2 L U' B F2 U' B2 
11. 9.92 U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' L2 R2 B R2 F' D B' U' F2 R' U2 B L2 B' D2 
12. 12.24 U2 B' R' F2 R2 F' U B2 L2 U B R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 L2 F2 U2

in there is also a nice 9.85 avg5 and a 8.81 single with v-perm arrg!
but a nice avg after roughly a year of cubing (one year in mid january xD)
would be nice if someone could explain me how to do this thing with the spoiler


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 25, 2014)

1:59.051 6X6 SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WTF???? I used the Aoshi that I got today!
COME ON!

Edit:
2:11.119 mo3! 
2:20.634 avg5!
2:24.003 avg12!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:59.051 6X6 SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WTF???? I used the Aoshi that I got today!
> COME ON!
> 
> ...



So if you break in your Zhanchi, you'll get UWRs?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> So if you break in your Zhanchi, you'll get UWRs?



How is tthe Zhanchi related to the Moyu 6x6?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 25, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> How is tthe Zhanchi related to the Moyu 6x6?



Gonna be honest, I was a bit confused too


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> So if you break in your Zhanchi, you'll get UWRs?



What?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2014)

after 3 days of megaminx...
Session average: 2:27.20
1. 2:35.28 
2. 2:28.54 
3. (2:12.55) 
4. 2:13.07 
5. 2:24.26 
6. 2:30.15 
7. (2:55.84) 
8. 2:21.97 
9. 2:34.45 
10. 2:24.66 
11. 2:26.61 
12. 2:32.98


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 26, 2014)

Finished school on December 12th. Relearned forgotten COLL algorithms. Solved with ZZ and COLL/EPLL LL for a bit

Decided to drill LL. Not bad. Some solutions were ZBLL. 
solves/total: 125/125

single
best: 1.13
worst: 8.49

mean of 3
current: 3.28 (σ = 0.53)
best: 2.02 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 5
current: 3.28 (σ = 0.53)
best: 2.51 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 12
current: 4.89 (σ = 1.20)
best: 3.55 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 50
current: 4.60 (σ = 1.38)
best: 4.27 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 100
current: 4.53 (σ = 1.29)
best: 4.46 (σ = 1.44)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 26, 2014)

1:14.70 5x5 pb single!


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 26, 2014)

last scramble: R2 L2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2

7.90 3x3x2 single
x2 y U2 R2 
U' y' R2 U R2 U' R2
y2 L2 U' L2 U L2
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2
U


----------



## Randomno (Dec 26, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> How is tthe Zhanchi related to the Moyu 6x6?





CiaranBeahan said:


> Gonna be honest, I was a bit confused too





guysensei1 said:


> What?



Uh yeah I think I meant AoShi. :/ Don't know how I said Zhanchi.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2014)

.78 V perm


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2014)

0.55 L perm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 0.55 L perm.



Sub-.5 any PLLs yet?


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-.5 any PLLs yet?



I can sub 0.5 the skip pll case


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 26, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:59.051 6X6 SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WTF???? I used the Aoshi that I got today!
> COME ON!
> 
> ...



godammit Ciaran, I didn't think you'd get sub2 so quickly. well done

I'm not sure if the averages beat my PBs, but the single does by ~9s

edit: 23.98 PLL attack...still got it. 2nd best time ever


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 26, 2014)

6.44 3x3x2 PB, but a misscramble


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 26, 2014)

9.81 avg 100 on 3x3 whoohoo whth a bunch of random counting 13's bj!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-.5 any PLLs yet?



Nah. I could probably get A perms if I tried though.


----------



## imvelox (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 26, 2014)

3rd 7x7 solve/First timed 7x7 solve: 8:47.73
Followed by an 8:10.xx


----------



## imvelox (Dec 26, 2014)

53.85 5x5 single on cam!

17/21/13

I got also 5 more sub1s so i'll do a 'collection of sub1s' video


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

3.860, 52 moves, 13.471 TPS
5 3 0 6\8 15 4 12\7 2 10 1\9 13 11 14
U2LDRURDL2DR2U2LDRURD2LU2RUL2DRUL2DR2DL2UR2DLURULDLU

Still haven't got a sub-3 yet.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 26, 2014)

3.72 U2 F2 U F2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' L2

not counting as PB because lolol. It's also on cam sort of, the angle sucks


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 26, 2014)

Learned ZBLL H set.


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 3.72 U2 F2 U F2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' L2
> 
> not counting as PB because lolol. It's also on cam sort of, the angle sucks


wat
What was your solution?


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> wat
> What was your solution?


y2 U' L U F' u' d L' U2 L U2 L' U L
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> y2 U' L U F' u' d L' U2 L U2 L' U L
> r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'


lol
anyway, congrats on the sub-4. I think that's 4 people with a sub-4 now?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 26, 2014)

3x3 pb's


Spoiler: 14.37 avg12



Average of 12: 14.37
1. 13.58 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L B U' B R2 F' L2 D2 L R2 
2. 14.91 L U D2 R' L' D' F' U' L' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 D2 L' U2 
3. 13.73 B2 R B2 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 U2 B' R' B' D' F' L' R' D U' 
4. 14.92 D2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F U2 F L' B2 D F2 U F L B2 D F 
5. 12.82 B' L2 U' B' D' F' R L2 F' R L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 
6. 14.63 L2 B L2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U R F' L' R U' R B2 U F' R' 
7. 16.01 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 R B' F2 D F R' 
8. 14.40 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F L' D' B' L B2 D U' R B D' 
9. 14.01 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R B' D' L U' L' B' R' 
10. (18.14) R' B2 L' F2 L F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R B D' R U2 B2 F2 U2 B D' F2 
11. (12.82) L2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D F R' B D' L2 B D' L2 U' 
12. 14.65 B2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L' D B L2 R' B2 D F L R





Spoiler: 15.16 avg25



Average of 25: 15.16
1. (12.57) U2 D R' B R2 D F' R2 B' D F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 U' 
2. 13.98 L' D2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R B2 R2 B R U' L2 D B L2 F2 U' 
3. 14.04 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L F' L' U2 L' U L B L F2 
4. 17.17 R U' R B L F D B' R' U' R D2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R 
5. 14.94 L B2 R U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 L B U' F D' B L B D2 B' R' 
6. 15.35 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F' D' L' B R' D B2 D' U2 R2 
7. 15.45 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D B R2 U' L R' B2 L 
8. 15.44 F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L' D U R F2 U' F L' D L2 F2 
9. (18.43) U B2 D' F' U2 L2 F2 D L' D' B2 U F2 B2 U' D2 F2 U L2 U' 
10. 14.47 R' U2 L' D2 R U2 L F2 L' B2 R2 F U F' D2 R2 D' U L' D2 
11. 16.58 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' R2 D' L R' F R B' R D' F' R' 
12. (DNF(14.08)) L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' B U' R' D' U2 F2 D L2 R2 
13. 13.68 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L' B' L D2 F' U R D F D' 
14. 13.17 F2 R B' R2 L2 U F' L' B' R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L D2 L F2 L 
15. 17.78 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' F L U' L' R' U' R2 U2 B2 L D' 
16. 16.52 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 L' F U F D' B' U2 L' 
17. 17.60 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L' D R U' R2 B2 
18. 13.58 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L B U' B R2 F' L2 D2 L R2 
19. 14.91 L U D2 R' L' D' F' U' L' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 D2 L' U2 
20. 13.73 B2 R B2 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 U2 B' R' B' D' F' L' R' D U' 
21. 14.92 D2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F U2 F L' B2 D F2 U F L B2 D F 
22. (12.82) B' L2 U' B' D' F' R L2 F' R L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 
23. 14.63 L2 B L2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U R F' L' R U' R B2 U F' R' 
24. 16.01 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 R B' F2 D F R' 
25. 14.40 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F L' D' B' L B2 D U' R B D'





Spoiler: 15.57 avg50



Average of 50: 15.57
1. 14.56 R2 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' R2 U L' D' F' D' R' F2 U2 
2. 14.75 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F' R' F2 D' L D2 F2 D2 F R' 
3. 13.30 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U' B2 L F R' D' L' D L' 
4. 14.46 U2 B D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' D' F R D R' F2 L2 D U 
5. 17.01 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' L F R D F2 D' B L R' 
6. 16.35 L D2 U2 R F2 L U2 L B2 F2 L U B D' U2 L B L2 F' L' R' 
7. (12.57) U2 D R' B R2 D F' R2 B' D F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 U' 
8. 13.98 L' D2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R B2 R2 B R U' L2 D B L2 F2 U' 
9. 14.04 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L F' L' U2 L' U L B L F2 
10. 17.17 R U' R B L F D B' R' U' R D2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R 
11. 14.94 L B2 R U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 L B U' F D' B L B D2 B' R' 
12. 15.35 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F' D' L' B R' D B2 D' U2 R2 
13. 15.45 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D B R2 U' L R' B2 L 
14. 15.44 F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L' D U R F2 U' F L' D L2 F2 
15. 18.43 U B2 D' F' U2 L2 F2 D L' D' B2 U F2 B2 U' D2 F2 U L2 U' 
16. 14.47 R' U2 L' D2 R U2 L F2 L' B2 R2 F U F' D2 R2 D' U L' D2 
17. 16.58 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' R2 D' L R' F R B' R D' F' R' 
18. (DNF(14.08)) L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' B U' R' D' U2 F2 D L2 R2 
19. 13.68 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L' B' L D2 F' U R D F D' 
20. 13.17 F2 R B' R2 L2 U F' L' B' R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L D2 L F2 L 
21. 17.78 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' F L U' L' R' U' R2 U2 B2 L D' 
22. 16.52 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 L' F U F D' B' U2 L' 
23. 17.60 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L' D R U' R2 B2 
24. 13.58 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L B U' B R2 F' L2 D2 L R2 
25. 14.91 L U D2 R' L' D' F' U' L' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 D2 L' U2 
26. 13.73 B2 R B2 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 U2 B' R' B' D' F' L' R' D U' 
27. 14.92 D2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F U2 F L' B2 D F2 U F L B2 D F 
28. 12.82 B' L2 U' B' D' F' R L2 F' R L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 
29. 14.63 L2 B L2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U R F' L' R U' R B2 U F' R' 
30. 16.01 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 R B' F2 D F R' 
31. 14.40 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F L' D' B' L B2 D U' R B D' 
32. 14.01 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R B' D' L U' L' B' R' 
33. 18.14 R' B2 L' F2 L F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R B D' R U2 B2 F2 U2 B D' F2 
34. (12.82) L2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D F R' B D' L2 B D' L2 U' 
35. 14.65 B2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L' D B L2 R' B2 D F L R 
36. (20.58) R2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' B D2 F L' U' R B F 
37. 16.44 R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R' U2 L F' U L D2 F2 U 
38. 15.04 R F2 B D L B' L2 B R D2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 U2 
39. 14.67 U' F' B2 D R L D B' R' L' D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 U2 
40. 17.22 F2 L' R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 F D' U2 R D U F' 
41. 17.66 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 D' F U2 B D' F2 L D' L U2 R 
42. (20.56) D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L' R B U B2 U' F2 U' L B' 
43. 18.33 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 D U2 B2 U' F R D' L2 F L2 B' D' B R' 
44. 16.78 L' F' B2 L' D R F' B2 L D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' 
45. 14.38 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B L F L D R2 B' U' B' F' 
46. (12.35) U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U2 F R B U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U F' 
47. 20.49 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 F L F D2 L F' U2 R' D' F2 
48. 15.80 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' R D2 F R2 F' D' F U2 L2 F2 
49. 16.24 R D' B2 D' B R U F' R D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 
50. 15.12 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2 B2 R U2 B2 U R2 D F L R D





Spoiler: 15.81 avg100



Average of 100: 15.81
1. 16.64 F2 B' U R B U' F2 R' B' R L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R U2 D2 
2. 15.18 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' B R' B2 F2 L' U2 B' U L' R 
3. 15.07 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' U R2 F D2 B U F L D2 R' 
4. (10.94) F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U B' U B' R F2 U' B' R2 B D 
5. 12.91 R2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B R2 U' R' D L' D F' U' R' F D' 
6. 14.50 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 L' F R' D' R' F' L2 D' R' 
7. (19.79) F2 B L B D2 R2 B' R U F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 B2 
8. 17.67 D' F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L' D' B' R F2 R D R2 B 
9. 14.60 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L F2 L U2 B' D' L2 R' D2 U 
10. 17.29 R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F L B' R' L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 
11. 17.12 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 D L' F R2 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
12. 13.50 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 U F' L B' R F D U F' L B2 U' 
13. 16.28 L2 F U2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B2 F2 L' B' L' F' R' U B' U2 R' D' 
14. 14.53 L U R2 U2 F' B U R L2 B D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U 
15. 15.41 B' D F U F' U' B D2 R' L2 F' U2 F U2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 
16. 15.37 U2 F2 L' F2 B2 D' R2 F' U' R2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F B 
17. 16.02 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 F R F R2 B2 F U2 R2 U' F2 R' 
18. (11.86) D' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 R' B L U L' U R' F' 
19. 17.86 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F D F' L B R2 D' R U L2 
20. 17.88 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F' L' R F' D' U2 
21. 18.28 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 R U2 B U R2 B2 L2 B L' B' 
22. 16.90 B2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' R' F2 U' F2 D' L2 
23. 19.43 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D F L' B U R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 
24. 14.19 F2 L2 F' R' D' R' U2 F' R U' R2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F' 
25. 16.99 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R U F' D' B' R U2 R' D' 
26. 16.08 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 R U2 B' U2 F L2 U L B F 
27. 13.32 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L U2 B' D2 F' R2 
28. 15.30 F2 L' U L2 D2 F' B' L2 B2 U' R' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 
29. 17.36 U' L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 U B' D2 R' D2 F R' U B2 L' 
30. (10.86) L B2 D F' B D L2 F' D2 R B' R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 L2 B' 
31. 15.45 U' B U' B R' D2 F D' R L' U R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' 
32. 14.93 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 B U R B2 D' F D2 L U F' 
33. 14.07 F L F2 L' F' L F' U' B' D2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 L B2 
34. 15.06 F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 D F2 R' F' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' F L 
35. 19.67 R U2 L' D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 R' F' U' L' F2 L2 D' U2 L' B' L2 
36. 16.98 R U D2 B' R2 B' L D B2 R' F' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' 
37. 15.13 U2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L F' R U' L' D R' B' F2 U2 R2 
38. 13.21 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' U L' R' F' D' U' F L B L 
39. 18.97 R U2 F2 D F U' F R' L U' D2 F U2 F2 R2 B R2 B L2 F L2 
40. 14.15 D' F' R2 U D' L U L2 D R B L2 U D R2 B2 D F2 D L2 
41. 16.09 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B U' B2 R2 F2 D R U B2 L B' 
42. 17.32 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 R F U L' B2 L' D2 R2 D R B 
43. 16.09 L2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 U' B L R' B' D F2 D' L D' 
44. 18.95 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' U B2 D2 F' R' U L2 D2 F' 
45. 19.16 L' U2 F2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' U' L' B F' U2 R B L2 U' 
46. 17.59 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L D' F U' B' U' R D' F2 U' 
47. 18.34 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F2 D B2 R' D B L' F D' F R2 
48. 16.59 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R' D B2 D' B D2 R' F D' U2 
49. 14.56 R2 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' R2 U L' D' F' D' R' F2 U2 
50. 14.75 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F' R' F2 D' L D2 F2 D2 F R' 
51. 13.30 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U' B2 L F R' D' L' D L' 
52. 14.46 U2 B D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' D' F R D R' F2 L2 D U 
53. 17.01 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' L F R D F2 D' B L R' 
54. 16.35 L D2 U2 R F2 L U2 L B2 F2 L U B D' U2 L B L2 F' L' R' 
55. (12.57) U2 D R' B R2 D F' R2 B' D F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 U' 
56. 13.98 L' D2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R B2 R2 B R U' L2 D B L2 F2 U' 
57. 14.04 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L F' L' U2 L' U L B L F2 
58. 17.17 R U' R B L F D B' R' U' R D2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R 
59. 14.94 L B2 R U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 L B U' F D' B L B D2 B' R' 
60. 15.35 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F' D' L' B R' D B2 D' U2 R2 
61. 15.45 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D B R2 U' L R' B2 L 
62. 15.44 F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L' D U R F2 U' F L' D L2 F2 
63. 18.43 U B2 D' F' U2 L2 F2 D L' D' B2 U F2 B2 U' D2 F2 U L2 U' 
64. 14.47 R' U2 L' D2 R U2 L F2 L' B2 R2 F U F' D2 R2 D' U L' D2 
65. 16.58 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' R2 D' L R' F R B' R D' F' R' 
66. (DNF(14.08)) L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' B U' R' D' U2 F2 D L2 R2 
67. 13.68 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L' B' L D2 F' U R D F D' 
68. 13.17 F2 R B' R2 L2 U F' L' B' R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L D2 L F2 L 
69. 17.78 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' F L U' L' R' U' R2 U2 B2 L D' 
70. 16.52 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 L' F U F D' B' U2 L' 
71. 17.60 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L' D R U' R2 B2 
72. 13.58 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L B U' B R2 F' L2 D2 L R2 
73. 14.91 L U D2 R' L' D' F' U' L' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 D2 L' U2 
74. 13.73 B2 R B2 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 U2 B' R' B' D' F' L' R' D U' 
75. 14.92 D2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F U2 F L' B2 D F2 U F L B2 D F 
76. 12.82 B' L2 U' B' D' F' R L2 F' R L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 
77. 14.63 L2 B L2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F U R F' L' R U' R B2 U F' R' 
78. 16.01 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 R B' F2 D F R' 
79. 14.40 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F L' D' B' L B2 D U' R B D' 
80. 14.01 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R B' D' L U' L' B' R' 
81. 18.14 R' B2 L' F2 L F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R B D' R U2 B2 F2 U2 B D' F2 
82. 12.82 L2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D F R' B D' L2 B D' L2 U' 
83. 14.65 B2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L' D B L2 R' B2 D F L R 
84. (20.58) R2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' B D2 F L' U' R B F 
85. 16.44 R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R' U2 L F' U L D2 F2 U 
86. 15.04 R F2 B D L B' L2 B R D2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 U2 
87. 14.67 U' F' B2 D R L D B' R' L' D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 U2 
88. 17.22 F2 L' R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 F D' U2 R D U F' 
89. 17.66 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 D' F U2 B D' F2 L D' L U2 R 
90. (20.56) D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L' R B U B2 U' F2 U' L B' 
91. 18.33 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 D U2 B2 U' F R D' L2 F L2 B' D' B R' 
92. 16.78 L' F' B2 L' D R F' B2 L D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' 
93. 14.38 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B L F L D R2 B' U' B' F' 
94. (12.35) U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U2 F R B U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U F' 
95. (20.49) U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 F L F D2 L F' U2 R' D' F2 
96. 15.80 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' R D2 F R2 F' D' F U2 L2 F2 
97. 16.24 R D' B2 D' B R U F' R D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 
98. 15.12 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2 B2 R U2 B2 U R2 D F L R D 
99. 18.30 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F L F2 R B' D2 B F' D' 
100. 13.80 R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 B' F' L2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 U' L' D B2 F L U'


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Still haven't got a sub-3 yet.


*2.969*, *35 moves*, 11.788 TPS
1 3 4 8\0 9 2 6\5 13 12 15\14 11 10 7
L3DR2URULDLU2R2DL2DLU2RDLDRULURDLU

Finally... I've had so many sub-4s.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 26, 2014)

FINALLY

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-26
avg of 5: 7.47

Time List:
1. 7.37 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U F' L U L2 U F D' B U F' D' 
2. 7.22 F2 L2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R2 F D R2 F' U' B U B' R2 D2 
3. (8.57) R L B' D2 F2 D2 L F' U F' U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F D2 B' U2 F' 
4. (6.63) F U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F L' B U' R' D' L D U' 
5. 7.80 D' F B' R L2 D2 B' D2 B' R D2 B2 R' D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 27, 2014)

16.99 ao50, first sub 17


----------



## qaz (Dec 27, 2014)

pb 
9.154, (9.019), 9.618, 10.202, (11.751) = 9.658
first 3 are 9.26 mo3 PB.

would have been PB ao12 if chaotimer hadn't stopped at .1x later, best was 10.65 (.01 off PB)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> lol
> anyway, congrats on the sub-4. I think that's 4 people with a sub-4 now?


Sweet solve even though it's lucky Drew. Who are the other 3?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Sweet solve even though it's lucky Drew. Who are the other 3?



Rowan, Feliks, and Rowe?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 27, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Rowan, Feliks, and Rowe?


Ah ok.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 27, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> Rowan, Feliks, and Rowe?



What about Riley?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 27, 2014)

Average of 12: 11.45
1. 10.04 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U B2 L2 U' R' B F R' D' U R B2 D' R2 B 
2. (9.25) L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F' D' B2 U' F D' B' L' R2 F2 
3. 11.32 U' B' L' B' D2 R L2 U2 R' D' B L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 
4. 12.51 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F' D B L R2 D2 B' R' F2 U' R' 
5. 12.43 D R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 R' D U' R U2 F R2 B' F R 
6. 11.01 L D2 L F' D' B U2 B R D' R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 
7. (12.76) L' F2 R B2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B' R F2 L R2 D B 
8. 9.99 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F' D' B' D B2 R' F R2 B' L 
9. 11.69 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L F2 U2 R2 D' B F U B' L' R' D L' D 
10. 11.71 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L' D' R B2 F2 U2 L' F' L' 
11. 11.94 U2 D' L' B2 D R' D' R' B R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 
12. 11.85 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 B F R2 F' R D2 B L' U L' R2 B R D' U 


One day I'll be sub 10, one day...


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 27, 2014)

10.09 3x3x2 average


----------



## porkynator (Dec 27, 2014)

Not PB, but a cool solve

7.33 R' F2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L U B L' B2 D2 L2 R U2 R' D' 

y2
D L B' R U2 L' D2
U R U' R' U2 R L' U L
R U R' U2 R U' R2
U2 F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F'


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 27, 2014)

Average of 12: 11.43
1. 10.16 B' L2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' R' D R2 U2 B' R' B D U' B2 
2. 11.51 R B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R U2 R' D2 U' R2 U2 B2 D B L D' R2 
3. 11.14 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B L' D' B2 F' D' U2 L' R F' 
4. 10.70 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R' D L' U B' D' R' D2 B2 U' 
5. 11.70 L' F2 L B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U' L2 B R2 B' F2 D L' 
6. 12.57 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' R2 D B U2 R' B F' R F2 U2 
7. 12.27 B2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B L D' R B U2 R B' 
8. 10.64 F2 U' L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L F D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' 
9. 11.31 R2 L B2 U' R2 F R D' B L B R2 F' U2 B D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 
10. (12.58) L F' B' L2 B U L2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 L2 B 
11. 12.29 L2 B' L2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B' F U' R' B' D U B' F R' D' F' 
12. (9.00) L' D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 D F2 L U' B' U2 B R U' B'

Average of 5: 10.93 (all solves NL)
1. (9.68) R2 D2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F' D' R' U F' U' B' U2 B R2 
2. 10.63 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' U2 L' D R2 B U L2 R2 D B2 R' 
3. 10.58 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 F2 L D R2 D' F R2 B' F' 
4. 11.59 F U2 R' F' U' L' B' D' B' L B R2 B' U2 D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 D2 
5. (13.94) D' L2 B R B' R2 F B2 L D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 

PBs, 12.26 avg100, 11.56 mo27 ^^


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 27, 2014)

11.64 tps on a 2.83 2x2 solve
here solution 
scramble:F' U' F U R2 U R2 U' R2 U'
layer: R U' R' U R U' R' 7
(failed) CLL: F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' 8
PLL: U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 18 = 33:2.83= about 11.64


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 27, 2014)

Pyra!
2.830 avg5!
3.380 avg12!
3.954 avg50!

WOW!


----------



## nalralz (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is a really easy scramble I found!
U2 F2 U F2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' L2 = 6.34 seconds! Woooo!!! (I'm not counting it because I made it a triple extended cross in about 2.5 seconds)


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 27, 2014)

nalralz said:


> Here is a really easy scramble I found!
> U2 F2 U F2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' L2 = 6.34 seconds! Woooo!!! (I'm not counting it because I made it a triple extended cross in about 2.5 seconds)


You seem to be getting a lot of sub 10s recently, and your WCA profile says that your official PB average is 22.35.


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> You seem to be getting a lot of sub 10s recently, and your WCA profile says that your official PB average is 22.35.


That was the scramble Drew Brads got his sub-4 on about a day ago. Link.

E: 23. 13.71 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B R' F L2 F' U2 F R L' D'
y' // Inspection
L2 B2 // F2B-1 (2/2)
U2 R' U R U' R' r' F // F2B-2 (8/10)
R U' R U2 R' r2 U' r2 U2 R U' R' // F2B-3 (12/22)
U R' U' R U R U' r // F2B-4 (8/30)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL (11/41)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' // EO (8/49)
U' M' U2 M' U M2 // ULUR (6/55)
U' M' U2 M // EP (4/59)

*4.30 TPS*.

E2: 30. *10.68* U2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 R B' L B2 U F L F L2 F2 U'

y' z' // Inspection
u' R' u2 // F2B-1 (3/3)
U2 R U M' B' // F2B-2 (5/8)
r U R2 // F2B-3 (3/11)
U' R U' R' U R U r' // F2B-4 (8/19)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (13/32)
U2 M' U' M // EO (4/36)
U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // EP (6/42)

3.93 TPS.


----------



## imvelox (Dec 27, 2014)

28.20 4x4 single
Second best time ever and second or third sub30


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 27, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 28.20 4x4 single
> Second best time ever and second or third sub20



Well done!
and I'm going to presume you meant sub 30


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hit a 15.xx time for the first time ever!!!


----------



## imvelox (Dec 27, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well done!
> and I'm going to presume you meant sub 30



Thank you
Yeah of course, it's a typo


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/TQl4cOy813I
wut
Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-27
avg of 12: 2.83

Time List:
1. 2.35 R' B' L' U B U' L b' 
2. 2.65 U B' L U' R L' R U r b' u' 
3. 2.47 B L' R' U L B' U' B l 
4. (6.18+) L R' B' R' B' L' R B' r u 
5. 3.63 U' B L' R' L' B R r b' u 
6. 4.04 U L R B L' R B R' U l b u' 
7. 1.77 R' U' L' B' l' b' u 
8. 2.36 R L B L R L' R' l' r' u 
9. 2.52 R L R' L R' L U b' u 
10. (1.41) R L B L' U l 
11. 3.44 L' U' L U' R L U r b 
12. 3.05 L' U R' L' U R B' R l' r'


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 27, 2014)

Started 4x4 practice again a week ago after a few months not really touching the thing:

number of times: 20/20
best time: 58.94
worst time: 1:17.41

current avg5: 1:09.36 (σ = 1.29)
best avg5: 1:07.89 (σ = 1.72)

current avg12: 1:09.22 (σ = 1.91)
best avg12: 1:09.22 (σ = 1.91)

session avg: 1:10.01 (σ = 3.78)
session mean: 1:09.83

Pretty nice I guess.

Also had a sub 14 avg50 on 3x3. Glad that break didn't affect my times in a negative way.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 27, 2014)

@Hssandwich
It's 19.78 and the average should have been sub-20 but I had a really bad POP on the 4th solve and a +2 on the last solve. It is also 4 months old and I am now around 13-16 seconds average.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> http://youtu.be/TQl4cOy813I
> wut
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-27
> avg of 12: 2.83
> ...



Woah nice


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

3.878, 55 moves, 14.182 TPS
1 7 10 2\5 15 0 8\13 11 4 9\6 3 12 14
ULUR2DLUR2DL3DRDLUR2ULDRDLULUR2ULD2RUL2UR2DLULDR2ULDLU

TPS PB is 14.190...


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 27, 2014)

nalralz said:


> @Hssandwich
> It's 19.78 and the average should have been sub-20 but I had a really bad POP on the 4th solve and a +2 on the last solve. It is also 4 months old and I am now around 13-16 seconds average.


Cool, I was by no means doubting you, but I just thought it was a bit wierd.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 27, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Woah nice



thanks lol


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 28, 2014)

Average of 5: 5.88
1. (4.77) 
UR4+ DR1- DL3- UL3- U1- R2- D5+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U1- R3- D0+ L2+ ALL5- DL 

2. 5.96 
UR5+ DR5- DL0+ UL6+ U1+ R1- D4+ L1+ ALL3- y2 U4- R5- D3+ L0+ ALL4+ UR DL 

3. 5.52 
UR2+ DR5- DL1- UL6+ U4+ R5+ D0+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R3- D5+ L2- ALL3+ UR DR UL 

4. (8.19) 
UR4- DR1- DL4- UL3- U4- R3+ D2- L5- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R4- D2- L0+ ALL4+ DR DL UL 

5. 6.15 
UR5+ DR4+ DL2+ UL4- U3+ R1+ D2+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R1+ D6+ L2- ALL4+ UR DL 

Finally sub-WR.

EDIT: Just ended a practice session, with that + 6.51 ao12, 6.97 ao50, and 7.43 ao100. Wow.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 28, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Average of 5: 5.88
> 1. (4.77)
> UR4+ DR1- DL3- UL3- U1- R2- D5+ L3+ ALL4- y2 U1- R3- D0+ L2+ ALL5- DL
> 
> ...



GJ! I still don't have sub-WR stackmatted...


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 28, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> GJ! I still don't have sub-WR stackmatted...



Admittedly I'm only using my keyboard as I don't have a stackmat, sorry to disappoint. But I bought a QJ stackmat so that's something, even if it's not great.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 28, 2014)

2nd Sub-10 average 100

Best solve: 7.70 
Worst solve: 13.15 

Current avg5: 10.33
((12.69), 10.00, (9.00), 10.22, 10.75)
*Best avg5: 8.50
(8.71, (7.78), 8.46, (9.42), 8.33)*

Current avg12: 10.00
(10.37, (8.96), 9.67, 10.39, 9.55, 9.23, 10.76, (12.69), 10.00, 9.00, 10.22, 10.75)
*Best avg12: 9.02
(8.71, 7.78, 8.46, 9.42, 8.33, (10.46), 10.25, (7.70), 8.39, 9.11, 10.38, 9.37)*

Current avg100: 9.96
(10.50, 9.13, 10.16, 8.84, 9.24, 10.50, 8.42, 9.30, 9.79, 11.00, 12.40, 8.71, 7.78, 8.46, 9.42, 8.33, 10.46, 10.25, (7.70), 8.39, 9.11, 10.38, 9.37, 11.66, 8.96, 10.92, 9.50, 10.77, 9.89, 9.78, 9.30, 9.80, 9.08, 8.80, 10.73, 10.12, (13.15), 10.09, 11.19, 10.53, 10.42, 10.86, 9.76, 8.99, 8.78, 7.94, 10.55, 9.81, 8.12, 9.06, 9.58, 10.75, 10.15, 9.36, 9.86, 9.89, 9.71, 10.06, 10.49, 9.85, 10.16, 11.25, 9.13, 12.48, 9.85, 10.21, 10.18, 11.46, 9.47, 10.51, 11.56, 9.88, 9.98, 9.89, 12.23, 10.34, 10.39, 9.84, 10.49, 9.66, 10.98, 10.48, 11.30, 9.28, 10.60, 9.33, 8.96, 9.59, 10.37, 8.96, 9.67, 10.39, 9.55, 9.23, 10.76, 12.69, 10.00, 9.00, 10.22, 10.75)
*Best avg100: 9.96
(10.50, 9.13, 10.16, 8.84, 9.24, 10.50, 8.42, 9.30, 9.79, 11.00, 12.40, 8.71, 7.78, 8.46, 9.42, 8.33, 10.46, 10.25, (7.70), 8.39, 9.11, 10.38, 9.37, 11.66, 8.96, 10.92, 9.50, 10.77, 9.89, 9.78, 9.30, 9.80, 9.08, 8.80, 10.73, 10.12, (13.15), 10.09, 11.19, 10.53, 10.42, 10.86, 9.76, 8.99, 8.78, 7.94, 10.55, 9.81, 8.12, 9.06, 9.58, 10.75, 10.15, 9.36, 9.86, 9.89, 9.71, 10.06, 10.49, 9.85, 10.16, 11.25, 9.13, 12.48, 9.85, 10.21, 10.18, 11.46, 9.47, 10.51, 11.56, 9.88, 9.98, 9.89, 12.23, 10.34, 10.39, 9.84, 10.49, 9.66, 10.98, 10.48, 11.30, 9.28, 10.60, 9.33, 8.96, 9.59, 10.37, 8.96, 9.67, 10.39, 9.55, 9.23, 10.76, 12.69, 10.00, 9.00, 10.22, 10.75)*


----------



## Cale S (Dec 28, 2014)

Average of 5: 13.53
1. (12.74) F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 F2 R D' L2 U2 R' D B' D F' 
2. 13.25 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 U R U' L2 D B D U' F R D2 
3. 13.20 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 D L2 U2 R' B' U F R D2 B D L2 F' 
4. (31.01) B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 R B2 F2 U R D' L' B L' R 
5. 14.13 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L' B' L D' R F2 D2 B U2 L


----------



## Aussie (Dec 28, 2014)

Since I've gotten my MoYu AoShi 6x6 for Christmas, I've been really improving my times. 

I just got my personal best single and mean of 3. ( Unofficial )

My best before this solve was 3:38.16.

Mean of 3:
3:44.53, 3:36.25, 3:19.02 = 3:33.27


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 28, 2014)

gettin dem CLL algs down


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2014)

1:45.88 megaminx single after 5 days of mega. Is that good?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 28, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Since I've gotten my MoYu AoShi 6x6 for Christmas, I've been really improving my times.
> 
> I just got my personal best single and mean of 3. ( Unofficial )
> 
> ...


Holy crap dude! Like a week ago you were only like 10 seconds faster than me and now you're like a minute ahead of me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Holy crap dude! Like a week ago you were only like 10 seconds faster than me and now you're like a minute ahead of me.



That's pretty much how I was when I first lubed my SS. It's amazing how much hardware matters on big cubes.


----------



## Tanisimo (Dec 28, 2014)

11.33 average of 12 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-28
avg of 12: 11.33

Time List:
1. 10.66 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 B' F D B2 R' D F U' B2 D2 R2 D R' 
2. 10.56 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 L B R U' F' L R2 D' F' L' 
3. 13.15 F2 D U2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F D2 B' F2 D' L2 R' B' F' D2 B' 
4. 10.63 R2 U F2 U R2 U' B L' U' R U F2 U D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 
5. 11.93 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F D2 L' D' B2 L B' F2 U' F 
6. 11.55 U L' U F2 D L' F2 B' D L F2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B' U2 F' 
7. 9.89 B2 L2 F' R B U' R' L' F2 B' L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U' 
8. 11.18 R2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 R B' D2 B2 F2 R2 D L U F2 
9. (9.88) B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L F' L' B' R D U L2 F' U' 
10. (14.07) U2 L D2 L U L D F D2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 
11. 12.60 L2 U B' L' F L2 D' B2 R' F2 U D' R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 
12. 11.11 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 U' B2 D2 R U' F2 D B' U'


----------



## imvelox (Dec 28, 2014)

6x6

1:56.86 1:58.72 2:05.00 1:54.72 2:03.66 1:57.79 2:03.05 (1:49.62) 1:57.92 1:56.68 (2:12.60) 2:01.29 => 1:59.57 avg12


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 28, 2014)

Singing + Cubing. Was a challenge put up a long back by a friend. 
9.98 ao5 singing classical music. Finally got time to get back my voice and coincidentally have a decent amount of time to practice cubing too


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2014)

not sure to put in accomplishments or easy scrambles 
1. 9.63 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' D U' B L2 R' D B' L U' L 
z F U R U' R' D2//xcross
U' L' U x' U' R U M'//f2l2
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L//f2l3
U' y' L' U L U' L' U L//f2l4 
R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'//OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'//PLL


----------



## KevinG (Dec 28, 2014)

YEEESSS!

3x3:

Average of 5: 8.80

Average of 12: 9.30


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 28, 2014)

KevinG said:


> YEEESSS!
> 
> 3x3:
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 28, 2014)

Official 1:52.68 6x6 single and 2:07.57 mo3. And a 2:55.58 7x7 mo3 with 2:50.50 single


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 28, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Official 1:52.68 6x6 single and 2:07.57 mo3. And a 2:55.58 7x7 mo3 with 2:50.50 single


Whoa, nice!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 28, 2014)

With Ortega
PB avg of 5: 4.28

Time List:
1. 6.10 U R U2 R' F2 U R' U' F U 
2. (7.86) F2 U2 F U F R' U' R U' 
3. 3.45 F R' U2 F R2 U2 F R' U' 
4. 3.29 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R' 
5. (3.25) U' R U' R U' R' U' R' U'


EDIT: PB Ao12 5.64


----------



## Randomno (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a PB 15.945 on my phone yesterday, but I got a faster PB with a PLL skip today.

5. (15.908) L2 B2 D' L2 D' U' B2 D L2 U B R2 U R' B' R' D' R B2

ICR if the .945 had any skips, but if it did the 16.4 is my fastest NL solve.

EDIT:

Wow crz PB.

avg of 5: 21.090

Time List:
1. (20.059) F2 R' L U2 R2 B' R' L2 D L F B2 L2 F R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 
2. 20.702 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F' D L2 F' D2 F' D2 R B2 
3. (27.028) D2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 D B R B2 R' D2 R2 B' 
4. 21.755 F2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F R' D' L' B' D' R' D L B2 
5. 20.812 R2 D L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U' B' F' R U L F L2 F R' U


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got my first last layer skip ever (wv + PLL skip) - 14.31


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Just got my first last layer skip ever (wv + PLL skip) - 14.31



WV + PLL skip has the same odds as a normal PLL skip, it's not that abnormal


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 28, 2014)

Username said:


> WV + PLL skip has the same odds as a normal PLL skip, it's not that abnormal



thats true but it still counts as ll skip.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 28, 2014)

Username said:


> WV + PLL skip has the same odds as a normal PLL skip, it's not that abnormal



WV still has an x/y chance of appearing.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 28, 2014)

6X6: 
2:02.519 single!
2:07.280 mo3!
2:08.569 avg5!
2:09.890 avg12!

In there was a 2:03 with OLL parity and a bad g-perm 
2:06 with double parity
another 2:03 just with PLL parity
a 2:04 with OLL parity
and in the session I got 13 sub 2:10 singles, there was 36 solves in the session


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 29, 2014)

What......

At UK championships, no one seemed to like Daniel's Aoshi much. It's such a bumpy cube. But it's great that you're improving though


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 29, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> What......
> 
> At UK championships, no one seemed to like Daniel's Aoshi much. It's such a bumpy cube. But it's great that you're improving though



Thanks! I think the reason no one liked it is because he just got it, I'm quite sure as is the case with many other cubes all you need to do is break it in, I only got it Christmas and
I've already done at least one hundred solves on it, if I keep on solving this much it'll turn really nicely soon!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Thanks! I think the reason no one liked it is because he just got it, I'm quite sure as is the case with many other cubes all you need to do is break it in, I only got it Christmas and
> I've already done at least one hundred solves on it, if I keep on solving this much it'll turn really nicely soon!



Yeah, keep breaking in your Zhanchi.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

2 gen OH is fun
Generated By ChaoTimer at 2015-12-29 11:07

Default session

Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 5.096
Worst Time: 13.097
Session Avg: 8.474
Session Mean: 8.498
Individual Times: 
5.646, 9.813, 8.913, 8.830, 9.663, 9.163, 7.930, 7.630, 8.330, 9.113, 9.547, 8.763, 9.163, 9.413, 7.580, 8.130, (13.097), 6.580, 10.563, 8.613, 9.664, 5.880, 8.613, 7.430, 8.430, 10.864, 7.380, 6.296, 8.363, 7.530, 8.613, 12.564, 8.763, 7.246, 8.680, 7.580, (5.096), 8.430, 10.314, 7.380, 11.013, 8.314, 8.430, 8.430, 8.630, 9.815, 7.280, 7.830, 6.830, 6.780

http://www.chaotimer.com


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 29, 2014)

nice

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-28
avg of 12: 4.22

Time List:
1. 5.18 U R' L' R B' R U' L' r' b 
2. 3.68 U R' U R' B' L' B L' r 
3. 3.98 U R U B' R L' U L B l' r' u' 
4. 3.70 L B' L' B' R' B R B' l u' 
5. 4.43 B' R U' B L' B U B l' b u 
6. 3.28 U B' U' L U' R' L' R' U l' r' u 
7. 4.94 U R L R' L U B' L B' l r b' u 
8. 4.86 U' L' U' R' U' B' U' B b u 
9. 3.47 U' L' U' L' B' R U' L l r b' u 
10. (5.75) U R U B' U B' L U' r 
11. (1.61) U' R U L U L U' L' 
12. 4.69 R B' L B R' L' B' L l' r b


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

megaminx avg of 20: 2:06.38
1. 2:09.42 
2. 2:00.50 
3. 2:06.11 
4. 1:53.91 
5. 2:10.46 
6. 2:12.28 
7. 2:07.22 
8. 2:02.63 
9. (2:20.88) 
10. 2:17.07 
11. 2:00.44 
12. 2:18.61 
13. (1:51.29) 
14. 2:08.21 
15. 1:56.01 
16. 2:20.28 
17. 1:57.04 
18. 2:01.48 
19. 2:03.99 
20. 2:09.09


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 29, 2014)

3x3 ZZ Ao100 of 16.301

I'm not exactly proud of the time, it's just the fact that I sat down for long enough to do an average of 100.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 29, 2014)

POST NUMBER 1000 FOR ME


----------



## porkynator (Dec 29, 2014)

ZZ Full step

8.18 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L U R' U' F' D F' D2 

z2 y'
R U R' y D' R2 D'
U L2 U' L'
U R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R'
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2014)

2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-29
solves/total: 541/545

single
best: 1.16
worst: 10.57

mean of 3
current: 3.01 (σ = 0.47)
best: 1.90 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 5
current: 2.83 (σ = 0.34)
best: 1.90 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 12
current: 3.02 (σ = 0.34)
best: 2.34 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 50
current: 2.98 (σ = 0.69)
best: 2.60 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 100
current: 2.97 (σ = 0.81)
best: 2.76 (σ = 0.76)

Average: 2.89 (σ = 0.75)
Mean: 3.00

PB avg12 and avg100 (by 0.01 lol)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Megaminx stuff

PB single: 1:39.70
PB ao5: 1:58.57
PB ao12: 2:01.35
Average of 50: 2:05.16


Spoiler



1. 2:00.50 
2. 2:06.11 
3. 1:53.91 
4. 2:10.46 
5. 2:12.28 
6. 2:07.22 
7. 2:02.63 
8. (2:20.88) 
9. 2:17.07 
10. 2:00.44 
11. 2:18.61 
12. (1:51.29) 
13. 2:08.21 
14. 1:56.01 
15. 2:20.28 
16. 1:57.04 
17. 2:01.48 
18. 2:03.99 
19. 2:09.09 
20. 2:17.17 
21. 2:04.77 
22. (1:39.70) 
23. 2:10.91 
24. 1:58.91 
25. 2:10.57 
26. 1:51.78 
27. 2:05.94 
28. 1:57.99 
29. 1:51.30 
30. 2:18.04 
31. 2:11.53 
32. 2:02.15 
33. 1:57.17 
34. 2:01.26 
35. 1:56.20 
36. (2:25.73) 
37. (2:23.89) 
38. 2:14.37 
39. 2:06.19 
40. 2:06.49 
41. (1:47.51) 
42. 2:15.00 
43. 1:59.16 
44. 2:17.02 
45. 2:02.81 
46. 1:54.48 
47. 1:59.92 
48. 1:56.92 
49. 2:08.53 
50. 2:05.25


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Megaminx stuff
> 
> PB single: 1:39.70
> PB ao5: 1:58.57
> ...



Nice, you're improving quickly :tu


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

OH. Haven't got one of these in a while
Session average: 19.49
1. 18.59 D' R F' R' B U R B' R U2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' D' F2 
2. 19.41 D2 F2 R2 B' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D B L' R B' U' B2 F' L2 U 
3. 20.07 U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 D2 F D L' R' D R' U L F 
4. 18.58 R2 F2 D2 U2 B U2 B D2 F D2 B2 D F' L' D' R' B2 L D L' R2 
5. 18.15 B2 R' F2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D' L D2 B L' U F2 R D 
6. 20.31 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' F' U2 B F' D R2 B2 U2 B L' D' F' D R U' 
7. (24.06) F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D L' F2 D L2 U R2 B' L2 U2 B 
8. 17.31 U2 R' F2 L R U2 F2 L' B2 L2 F2 D' R B2 U2 F R' U' L' D2 
9. (16.97) U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 B U2 F' U L U2 R2 B' U' R B R2 B2 R2 
10. 19.23 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D U F D B2 L' U' R' F2 U 
11. 19.41 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R' D' B R2 D L' R2 F' 
12. 23.83 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 D2 R2 B D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R' F L U'


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2014)

7.18 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 R' U B F U' B F' D B2 L2

y
U R D R' D2 R D // Cross (7/7)
U' L U L' //1st (4/11)
U' R' U2 R U y L U L' //2nd (9/20)
U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L //3rd (8/28)
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //4th (8/36)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OCLL (10/46)
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U //PLL (13/59)

59 moves (incl. rotations) / 7.18 = 8.27 TPS

I can't remember getting this high TPS before


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 29, 2014)

2x2-7x7 relay in 6:59.72 first sub 7!!!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

avg of 5: 21.855

Time List:
1. 20.978 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 D U B' U L' U R D2 F2 R' 
2. 23.064 B' D2 L2 U2 F U2 B R2 B F D2 U L F R2 D L' R2 D R B 
3. (28.072) D2 B2 L2 F D2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R' U' F R' U2 B2 R D U2 
4. 21.522 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 U F2 U' R F' D2 L2 B' R' U 
5. (20.796) U2 F2 L D2 R F2 U2 L D2 L' U' F L R' U' F' D' U2 B'

Second fastest avg5, second sub 22.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 29, 2014)

19.91, 20.14, (21.27), (18.90), 20.36 = 20.14
COME ON SUB TWENTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(by the way did you notice anything weird about the fact that i got this aveage 20.14?)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 29, 2014)

Learned how to generate algs finally. Added a whole bunch(50+) to ZBLL Pi and H set on http://algdb.net/. 

Going to generate as many as possible in the next month.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> 19.91, 20.14, (21.27), (18.90), 20.36 = 20.14
> COME ON SUB TWENTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (by the way did you notice anything weird about the fact that i got this aveage 20.14?)



20.14 is the same as what yer that is about to end.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 29, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-29
avg of 12: 2.33

Time List:
1. 2.16 L U L' B R' B' U R' b' u' 
2. (4.92) U R' L' U L B' U L R' r u' 
3. 2.70 U' R' U' B' U R' U' B r b' u 
4. 2.09 L' R' U L R B' U R b 
5. 2.22 L' R' U' B L' U B R l' u 
6. 2.64 U' B' U L B' U' R U' r' b' 
7. (1.81) B L' B R B' U' R' B' l b' 
8. 2.42 U' B' U R' L U R' L' b' 
9. 2.07 U' R B L' R' U' R L l b u' 
10. 2.06 R' U' B R' B' L' U L' r 
11. 2.19 U L' R' L' B' R L' R' U r b 
12. 2.71 R' B U' R L' U B U' r b' u

Finally a good average on cam with the Moyu pyra. 2.11 ao5 too.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

avg of 12: 23.399

Time List:
1. 25.194 F2 U B R D B' U R B R2 D2 L B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 R U2 
2. 22.473 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 B L B2 F2 U R' U' F L U2 
3. 25.586 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 L' U2 R' U' F L D' F D2 L R B 
4. 20.569 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 B' D L' F R2 D' F R D' L2 
5. 22.486 L' F2 L' R' D2 L F2 L' B2 D2 B2 D F' L2 U' B' U' L B' R2 
6. 25.612 D2 B2 F D2 F L2 F L2 B' L2 F2 R' B' L F2 U R2 U2 R D' U' 
7. (19.569) F' R2 F2 R' U' B2 R2 L F U R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 
8. 25.287 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B' U2 B2 U L' F D' B2 D' R' 
9. 19.668 B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 R' D' U F' L D' L2 R2 B D2 U 
10. (27.415) F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R D2 F L' F U B' U L' 
11. 22.574 L D B' U' D' R F U2 L' B' R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 B2 
12. 24.537 L F2 R' U2 R' B2 R B2 U F2 L R' F2 R' F L' R2 D

Messed it up after this.


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> 20.14 is the same as what yer that is about to end.



No, Michael. That year is 2014. You're 1993.86 years late


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 29, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2x2-7x7 relay in 6:59.72 first sub 7!!!



woahh nice!


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 29, 2014)

CN PB's
ao5: 12.30 
ao12: 13.07 
single 9.75


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 29, 2014)

PB average of 12 and 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-29
avg of 5: 9.54

Time List:
1. 9.99 U' R' L' F' U' B' D2 L U F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 
2. 9.74 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' B2 R2 D L' F R L B2 L F2 R2 B2 R F2 B2 
3. (10.91) L D2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 U B2 R' D2 B2 L' F' R' B' 
4. 8.90 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U L2 D2 B' F2 R2 D' R D' L' U F' U2 
5. (8.35) R F2 D' R2 F' U' D F' U L' U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 B2 L' F2 B2

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-29
avg of 12: 10.19

Time List:
1. 10.60 B2 U2 R F2 L U2 R D2 U2 B2 R' U' L F' D2 B2 L B' D U 
2. 11.23 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 F R2 F U' F' D R F D' U2 
3. 9.99 U' R' L' F' U' B' D2 L U F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 
4. 9.74 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' B2 R2 D L' F R L B2 L F2 R2 B2 R F2 B2 
5. 10.91 L D2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 U B2 R' D2 B2 L' F' R' B' 
6. 8.90 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U L2 D2 B' F2 R2 D' R D' L' U F' U2 
7. 8.35 R F2 D' R2 F' U' D F' U L' U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 B2 L' F2 B2 
8. 11.68 R' D2 L B2 L B2 R F2 D2 R2 B' F U R' D' U L' R2 D2 B2 
9. 9.78 D' L' B2 U' F L B' U' L' F U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 
10. (12.25) F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' U2 F2 R' F U L2 B2 U B' D2 U2 
11. 10.67 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F' U' F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R2 
12. (7.49) U R' F' U' F2 B D' L' F' R F2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D

Pretty good after not even a year of cubing


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2014)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Pretty good after not even a year of cubing


You haven't even been cubing a year!? You improve really quickly. I've been cubing for a bit more than two years and I still don't have a sub-10 Ao5.


----------



## KevinG (Dec 29, 2014)

YEEEEEAAAAHHHHH!
YEEESSS!

2x2:

Average of 50: 1.72

Average of 100: 1.79

Yessss


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2014)

tied pb avg5 and 2nd sub-10 single

Average of 5: 13.53
1. 12.24 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 R' F' L B2 L' F D' U2 B' U 
2. (9.46) L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' B R D2 U' F' D2 U' L U2 R' 
3. 14.83 D2 B' R' F' R2 U2 D R B' D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 D 
4. (17.68) D F' L' U R' B' D' L2 D R2 F' U F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 
5. 13.52 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 D2 F D2 L B D2 B' U' R2 B L' R' F

9.46 was a PLL skip


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> You haven't even been cubing a year!? You improve really quickly. I've been cubing for a bit more than two years and I still don't have a sub-10 Ao5.



He'll be Kennan Mk II.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 29, 2014)

KevinG said:


> YEEEEEAAAAHHHHH!
> YEEESSS!
> 
> 2x2:
> ...



Are you using full EG?


----------



## VikingCuber (Dec 29, 2014)

So I just sat down to make my "daily" Ao50. I try to do 50 timed solves in a row each day, in addition to other timed and untimed solves during the day. 
Got pb Ao5, Ao12 and Ao50

Stats for the session:
single:
best: 18.45
worst: 33.91

mean of 3:
best: 21.67 (σ = 3.11)

Ao5:
best: 21.84 (σ = 1.08)

Ao12:
best: 23.43 (σ = 1.73)

Ao50:
best: 25.95 (σ = 2.74)
Solves:
1. 27.90 F L2 B D2 B2 F D2 B L2 R2 D2 R' F L2 F2 R2 D B F2 R F' 
2. 26.90 B' D L2 F2 D' F U' F2 L B' L' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 D2 R' 
3. 27.40 B R2 F R2 D2 B F2 D2 R U R' B F2 D' B L2 U2 
4. 26.52 R' F L F' B' R D R D' L' U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D' 
5. 24.50 D2 L' B2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 L D2 R2 D L' B U F' L U2 F2 L2 
6. 30.36 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 R' B' U' F D2 L2 B' L2 R' F 
7. 26.69 F2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 F' R U' L' B R F' U' F2 
8. 27.81 R2 F' D L' B' U2 L' D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 
9. 19.60 L2 F D2 B R2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L' B' U' R U L' F2 D U' R' 
10. 26.62 B' R' L B2 D B2 L2 F' D R2 B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 
11. 33.91 R2 F2 B U R' L' U' B2 D' R2 U2 F L2 U2 B U2 F2 B' U2 B 
12. 32.73 B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 D R' F U L B' F2 L' U2 B 
13. 25.34 L' F L D F2 U' D B' D R' B2 L F2 L B2 R2 D2 L' U2 
14. 25.93 D2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U R' F' R' B U' B2 U2 R F2 U 
15. 23.73 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U' L R F2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 
16. 32.37 L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' L2 F D B2 U2 R F' U2 L B' R' 
17. 21.59 R2 U2 B U2 B' D2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 L' R2 D B2 D' B F' R' D' F 
18. 26.32 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R' U2 F L U' B L2 U L2 D2 
19. 24.65 B L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B D2 B2 U R2 D' R2 F' L' B' L2 R 
20. 28.38 F2 R U2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 F L2 R2 D' L2 B R D2 L' 
21. 21.77 D2 R' F2 L U' R' L F U' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 R B2 R 
22. 29.97 U L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D L' D' U' B R' D U2 B' D2 U 
23. 33.37 B' D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' D' F2 L B R2 U' R' B F' D' 
24. 26.25 R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F' R' B R' B U' F D' B' R' 
25. 27.02 F' R F' D' R2 B' R' B2 U F' B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 F R2 
26. 32.15 L U2 L' D2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R' F L R' D' U 
27. 25.06 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 B' D L F' R2 D2 R D' B2 L 
28. 23.18 B2 U F2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R F L2 F2 L R' B D' B' D 
29. 27.14 F' D B' R2 F2 U' B' R' B U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' 
30. 25.09 L U2 D' L F' R2 B2 L F U' B2 D B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 
31. 24.26 D2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R U' F L2 U2 B' F L' R B' R 
32. 30.73 L2 B L2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B D2 L' B2 D R2 D2 U B D' B L 
33. 24.86 B R D F U B' L F' U2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 
34. 25.19 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 R U' B' D' B' F' R D F' R 
35. 23.62 L B2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 L F2 L' R' D' F' L' R' B' L2 U' R F R' 
36. 26.11 L' F' R' B' R2 B2 U' F2 B L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R L2 F2 L U2 
37. 31.93 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B D2 L2 U2 L' F' L' B' L B2 U B' R U 
38. 24.80 B2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F' R' U' F L' R2 B' L' B2 U' F2 
39. 24.44 U2 L2 D L2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 D B' R' B2 L2 B U F U L F 
40. 25.30 B U' D2 R B' L' B' R2 B R U L2 F2 U F2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 
41. 21.19 L2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L' R2 F L2 F2 U L B' D2 L2 
42. 23.23 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 F R D2 R B2 F2 D' U2 F' L' 
43. 25.75 U2 D2 F2 R D F2 U' D2 L' F D2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 
44. 24.18 F L B2 U F' B L' D R2 D2 L' D2 L B2 D2 R' B2 R2 
45. 25.99 B D2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L D L2 B' F2 D' R' D L B 
46. 20.75 F2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U B' D' L' U R B2 L' B2 R2 B 
47. 22.91 L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 D' R F' L R' B' L' U R D' 
48. 24.67 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L F R' B D2 R U2 F U' B 
49. 21.88 D L2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F D B F' U L' B2 D L U2 
50. 18.45 F2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R U2 B U' L2 B' F' U L R' 

Sorry for the long post. I didn't know whether to post all the scrambles and times. But decided to do it so that you could try some of them if you wanted.


----------



## KevinG (Dec 29, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Are you using full EG?


Yeah!
CLL,EG-1,EG-2/Anti-CLL and some random SS or TCLL stuff^^


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

KevinG said:


> Yeah!
> CLL,EG-1,EG-2/Anti-CLL and some random SS or TCLL stuff^^



But not LEG?


----------



## KevinG (Dec 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> But not LEG?


Not really....
Only 5-10 cases!
But I sometimes sit on 1-LEG [emoji14]


----------



## mrtomas (Dec 29, 2014)

Average of 5: 1:31.419
1. 1:28.150 Dw2 R D R U F R Fw' L U2 B Uw' R' L2 U2 Rw' U' D B' Bw' F' R Bw' D' Uw' R L' D' Rw2 Uw D' F2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Lw2 D' Dw2 B Bw Dw2 R' U' Bw L2 B' D2 Rw' Bw F' Rw' F' Rw Lw2 U' B Bw Dw U2 Rw' 
2. 1:34.620 F Bw' Dw2 U F D2 F R L D2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 Lw2 Bw' D Fw2 Bw B' U' F' Uw' Bw Fw' F' B' R' Lw D2 L' Bw' Fw2 R2 Lw' Uw2 Lw F' R Fw U Fw F2 Bw' D2 Lw L' R U Bw2 L R Fw' D' Dw' Lw R' B' Dw B2 D2 
3. (1:27.243) Fw' D2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Lw Rw2 D Lw' U2 Rw2 Lw2 Dw Bw' Uw D2 F' R B' L' Fw' Rw' L' B Fw2 D Bw2 Lw2 L2 F B2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 B' F Rw' B D2 R F' D' B' Uw R' F' B' Rw2 B' L' D' F R' Bw B2 Uw Rw' U Fw Rw' 
4. (1:49.269) U R F' Bw D' B Dw2 D Rw2 U Dw' Rw' Uw Dw' Fw Uw R' B' U2 Fw2 L Rw Bw2 Fw R B2 Uw' R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' Bw R' D2 Uw Dw2 Bw2 L' U2 F' D2 F' Uw2 Dw2 F' Uw L' D Dw2 Rw Fw Rw2 Dw B2 Lw L Bw' 
5. 1:31.486 Rw' L Uw2 Lw' F2 Bw Dw' U2 D2 B' R Fw' Bw' Dw' Lw' Bw' U R' U' Fw Bw Dw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B R2 L' D Dw Bw' R' L2 F D Bw Uw2 Dw2 U Bw Rw U' B U2 D Uw' Lw' Bw' F' Fw2 U' D2 L Uw2 L2 Uw2 D' L B2 R' 
PB pretty happy about this average


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> He'll be Kennan Mk II.


Iirc, Kennan averaged about 17 after a year, about the same as me. He's much faster...


----------



## kcl (Dec 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Iirc, Kennan averaged about 17 after a year, about the same as me. He's much faster...



I was at 11 flat globally after a year lol. Iirc I had a sub 10 ao5 around 10 months and a sub 10 ao12 after around a year, maybe slightly before.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 29, 2014)

17.42 - B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B D B2 F' L2 D' L B R U' F'
not a pb but really good for me


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I was at 11 flat globally after a year lol. Iirc I had a sub 10 ao5 around 10 months and a sub 10 ao12 after around a year, maybe slightly before.


Oh... well, we averaged the same at some time


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 29, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-29
avg of 12: 8.68

Time List:
1. 8.54 L2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' F U L2 B2 L U' L U F U 
2. 8.16 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' F2 D' B R F2 R U' F D2 R' F 
3. 7.88 F U L F2 B2 L U2 F R2 L U2 F2 L2 F D2 B U2 D2 L2 
4. 8.78 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' F U' B' R' U2 L D2 U 
5. 8.33 L' D R' B' L F2 D B' U2 R F2 R2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 B' D2 F 
6. (12.33) R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R D' L F2 D B L' F' 
7. 8.95 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B D2 F L R' U F2 R2 B' D2 L' R 
8. (6.92) L' B L2 D F' L' F D R2 F2 R' U2 L D2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 
9. 10.20 U B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D F D L U F' R' D' F2 D R2 
10. 8.95 U2 L2 D L' F2 L' B L' F U R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 
11. 9.50 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U B U L B2 F2 U B' L' B' L2 
12. 7.47 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' D F' D' B L' F U' L' F' D2 U

on video!! <3


----------



## BrianJ (Dec 29, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-29
> avg of 12: 8.68
> 
> Time List:
> ...



GJ!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

5. (16.499) D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 F' D2 F2 L' D' L' R U F2

Could've been PB if my J perm was faster.


----------



## Chree (Dec 29, 2014)

I had been a while since I did a long 4x4 session. Lots of new PBs:

Single: 42.38 (-2.30)
DP Single: 50.12 (-3.55)
Ao12: 53.19 (-1.52
Ao100: 56.89 (-1.56)

Single felt awesome. Same with the DP. Hoya still works.


Edit: And 500th post!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 30, 2014)

4x4: 45.75 single, 50.24 AO5, 52.58 AO12. Not PBs but decent.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I suck at 2x2
Session average: 4.82


Spoiler



1. 3.96 U R' U F' R F R2 F' R' 
2. (3.46) F' U' F2 U' R U' F' U' R 
3. (3.09) F' R U R' F2 R' U' R2 U2 
4. 4.06 F' U R' U2 R U R2 F U' 
5. 4.25 R2 U2 R' U R' F' R F' R' U' 
6. 4.49 R2 U' F R U2 F' R' U F' 
7. 5.52 U2 F U2 R' F' U F2 R2 U2 
8. 4.76 F2 R' F2 R F' R F2 R' F2 
9. 3.59 U F R F' U R2 U' F R2 U' 
10. 6.80 R2 U' F U2 R' F U F2 U2 
11. 4.88 U' R2 U' F R' F U' R2 U2 
12. 5.23 U2 F' R U' R2 F U R F 
13. 5.60 F2 U' R' U' R U' F' R' U' 
14. 4.68 U2 F U2 F' R F2 R U' F' 
15. 4.60 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 F U' R2 
16. 5.18 U F U' R F2 R' U' R' U' 
17. (7.47) U F2 R' U F U F' U F U' 
18. 4.37 U' R F2 U' F U' R F R2 
19. 5.60 F2 U R2 F' U' F' R F2 R' 
20. 3.93 F2 R2 F R F' R U2 F U' 
21. 4.94 F U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 
22. 5.81 U' R2 U R2 U F2 R F R2 U 
23. (2.64) F U' F2 R' F' R2 F U R' U2 
24. 3.55 R U F U2 F R U R2 U2 
25. (7.21) U R F' R' U2 R2 F R' F' 
26. 4.06 F R F R F2 R F2 R U 
27. 5.19 F R2 F R' U2 R U2 R U2 
28. 4.82 F2 R U' F' U2 R2 U' F' U 
29. 5.41 U R U R' U F U R' U' 
30. 4.18 U R2 U F' U' F U F2 R2 U2 
31. 4.17 F' R U' R2 U F2 U' R' U' 
32. 5.98 F' R2 F' U' R F2 U' F2 U' 
33. 4.15 U' F2 R U' R F2 R U2 R' U' 
34. 4.67 U2 F' U R' U F' U2 R U' 
35. 4.71 R2 F' R F R U' F' U R 
36. 4.52 F' U' R F' U' R F2 U' R 
37. 5.15 U R2 F U' R2 F2 U F' U' 
38. 5.28 F' U2 F2 R U' F U2 R' F' 
39. 4.16 F2 R F R U' F R F2 U2 
40. 5.82 F2 U' F' R2 U F' U2 F2 R U' 
41. (6.83) F' U' F R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 
42. 5.43 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' 
43. 5.11 R' F2 U2 R U' R F U R2 
44. 5.41 F R' U F2 R' U' R2 U F' U 
45. 4.92 U2 R F' U' R U2 F' U F' 
46. 6.42 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' F' R' U' 
47. 4.62 F' R2 U R' F U' F R2 U' 
48. 4.19 F' U2 F R' U F2 R' F R 
49. 3.47 F' R F' R2 F R2 U R2 U' 
50. 4.56 F' U' R2 F2 U R F' R U2



EDIT: OH Average of 50: 20.16
I was swearing and very angry at the last few solves. Could have been sub-20...


Spoiler



1. 17.06 D' U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 F' D L' F D B' R F' R D' 
2. 22.67 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 D B' U2 L2 D L2 F2 L 
3. 17.18 R F2 L D2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R D' B F2 L2 R B U' L B' U2 
4. 20.63 D2 R B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 F2 L F2 D' R' F U2 F R U' F' R' D2 
5. 17.73 B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R B D' B U B2 U B2 D2 R' 
6. 19.95 L' F2 L B2 R2 F2 L D2 R F2 U2 F D F' R' B2 D2 F' D2 L' B 
7. 20.09 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 B' L' B2 U' B' D F' U L2 F' 
8. 20.47 U2 B' D2 B D2 F D2 B R2 D2 B' D' F2 L D2 F R2 F2 R' B2 U2 
9. 22.01 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 U R D2 B D B D' R B2 
10. 21.51 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L U2 L D2 L' F D B' F L' F2 L2 U B L 
11. (16.53) F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F L U2 B2 R' B F' U' L' B 
12. 19.79 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' R' D' F' L' D' R' D' B' R 
13. 17.13 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F R2 F2 D' F R B2 L2 D L R2 D U2 
14. 18.18 F' L' D2 B2 R' L F' U' D' B' L2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 
15. 17.81 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' F U2 B R B' L' F2 D U' 
16. (15.29) D' F R F' U F' U2 B D' R L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 D 
17. 22.84 R B2 R' B2 D' L' D' F' R' B D B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 
18. 19.50 U L2 D2 F U F U2 F2 R D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 
19. 22.25 U2 B U2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R B' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' B2 
20. 17.69 F2 D2 B' U' B L' B R L U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 
21. 23.49 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' L D' F R' 
22. 21.42 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L F U' L' B2 R2 D' B' U' R2 
23. (25.36) D2 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 F' D2 U L2 F D2 R' B2 R' 
24. 19.78 F2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D L2 D2 R U' F2 L B' U R2 U' B' 
25. 22.30 F2 U' F D' R' B2 L D' F U' D2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 R2 
26. 18.36 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 R D2 B2 U' F' R U B U' F2 R' D 
27. 18.35 L2 U' R' B' U B2 D L D L D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 
28. 23.96 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 D U L' D2 B U B2 
29. 19.72 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 R' D2 B2 L B L2 U R D F L B2 D U2 
30. 20.85 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 F' R B' F2 D' U B U2 B' L' U2 
31. 18.02 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U F2 L2 U L U' F L' F2 L2 R U' B L' 
32. (15.94) F2 U2 R B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 L2 B' U L F2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 L' U' 
33. 19.77 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 F' L2 R' F' U' B U2 B' D' L2 
34. 24.24 B' L2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' L2 D L' F2 D' U R2 D' B' 
35. 19.56 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' B D2 L' F2 D L' D' R2 D2 
36. 16.81 F2 R' U2 L F2 L U2 R B2 F2 R' D' B L' F U' R2 D L' F2 L' 
37. 19.64 R' F2 R F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 R2 D' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R D' R2 F 
38. 21.97 B L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B L2 B F D2 R' F' D' B F L' R' D' B F2 
39. 21.05 B2 D F' U2 R' F' B U R L U2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 
40. 17.23 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B' L' D2 U2 L' F R2 F' D' 
41. 19.64 R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' U B D' U F R2 U R 
42. 21.81 F L2 U' D' F R U' F U2 B' R F2 R L D2 F2 R B2 L F2 L 
43. 19.70 U' B2 R L2 U L' F2 U2 B' L' D2 F L2 F D2 F' R2 B' D2 B 
44. 18.72 D R2 B L U2 R' L' B R F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' D B2 
45. 22.13 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 D2 F L2 R B2 F R' F2 L D L R2 U 
46. 18.32 L' F2 D' R U2 R2 F2 L' F' D F2 U2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 U' 
47. (24.59) L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B2 F U2 R2 D' F2 U' B U2 F U2 L' R' F' 
48. 23.52 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 L U2 B2 D2 R' D2 U B' R2 D R' U B D2 R2 
49. 22.19 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F' D U2 B2 R D2 B' D' U2 F2 
50. (25.75) R L2 U' R2 D2 R F' D R B2 R2 U B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2


Rolled to 20.09 and I gave up. Sub-20 will come... soon.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 30, 2014)

9.80 single


----------



## ttran9235 (Dec 30, 2014)

10.822 single 
-full step
-f perm
-6 move oll
-3 move x-cross


----------



## ttran9235 (Dec 30, 2014)

ttran9235 said:


> 10.822 single
> -full step
> -f perm
> -6 move oll
> -3 move x-cross



Reconstruction:

Time:10.822
Scramble: L2 U' L2 D' U' B2 D U2 L' U2 L2 B' L' B2 L2 R' F' U2 

y // inspection
L F R' // x-cross
y' U' R' U' R // second pair
y' U' R U R' y' R U R' // third pair
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // last pair
U R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

52 moves
2 cancellations 

50/10.822= 4.620 tps


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 30, 2014)

ttran9235 said:


> Reconstruction:
> 
> Time:10.822
> Scramble: L2 U' L2 D' U' B2 D U2 L' U2 L2 B' L' B2 L2 R' F' U2
> ...



Y
L F R' (3/3)
U' Y' R' U' R (4/7)
U2 L U L U' L2 U L2 (8/15)
U' L U2 L' (4/19)
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 (9/28)

6.90 (not counting as PB because it's not my scramble)


----------



## imvelox (Dec 30, 2014)

5x5 stackmat

1:01.31, 1:03.22, (1:11.68), (1:01.02), 1:04.16 => 1:02.90 avg5

1:01.31, 1:03.22, (1:11.68), (1:01.02), 1:04.16, 1:04.00, 1:10.56, 1:06.46, 1:06.69, 1:01.66, 1:09.05, 1:02.06 => 1:04.92 avg12


----------



## ttran9235 (Dec 30, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> Y
> L F R' (3/3)
> U' Y' R' U' R (4/7)
> U2 L U L U' L2 U L2 (8/15)
> ...



thnks for the better reconstruction


----------



## imvelox (Dec 30, 2014)

Average of 12: 9.92
1. 9.24 
2. (7.76) 
3. 9.73 
4. 10.07 
5. 11.67 
6. (12.37) 
7. 9.29 
8. 9.69 
9. 10.41 
10. 9.98 
11. 10.95 
12. 8.16 

First 3 are 8.91 mo3


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 5x5 stackmat
> 
> 1:01.31, 1:03.22, (1:11.68), (1:01.02), 1:04.16 => 1:02.90 avg5
> 
> 1:01.31, 1:03.22, (1:11.68), (1:01.02), 1:04.16, 1:04.00, 1:10.56, 1:06.46, 1:06.69, 1:01.66, 1:09.05, 1:02.06 => 1:04.92 avg12


Looks like there's more competition for the 5x5x5 ERs


----------



## giorgi (Dec 30, 2014)

3x3 Full-step singles 8.25 D2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 B R' B2 F' U' B2 F' R F2 U' and 7.84 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 R U2 B' F' U B' D2 R' B2 R2 . avg of 5: 10.74, avg of 12: 10.71 and avg of 50 PB 11.67


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 30, 2014)

5x5

(58.34), 1:04.73, 1:01.98, (1:07.28), 1:04.89, 1:07.25, 1:04.34, 1:06.04, 1:04.75, 1:00.95, 1:05.33, 59.20 = 1:03.95 ao12


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> (58.34), 1:04.73, 1:01.98, (1:07.28), 1:04.89, 1:07.25, 1:04.34, 1:06.04, 1:04.75, 1:00.95, 1:05.33, 59.20 = 1:03.95 ao12


Which puzzle? 5x5?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 30, 2014)

oh, yeah it's 5x5 I forgot to write that


----------



## imvelox (Dec 30, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Looks like there's more competition for the 5x5x5 ERs


Well, maybe if i would ever get a decent avg in a comp..



Lucas Wesche said:


> 5x5
> 
> (58.34), 1:04.73, 1:01.98, (1:07.28), 1:04.89, 1:07.25, 1:04.34, 1:06.04, 1:04.75, 1:00.95, 1:05.33, 59.20 = 1:03.95 ao12


Awesome gj


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow crazy solves.

avg of 5: 20.567

Time List:
1. 18.858 L B' U' R2 D R2 B' U' L F' D2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F L2 F' 
2. 23.234 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U' F' L' B2 R D L2 B D' R' U2 
3. 19.610 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' U B2 U F2 U' F' L U' B' D' B' R' U2 B L2 
4. (17.093) B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 D' R F L' R2 D' R' U F2 
5. (23.512) U' R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D L2 U L2 B R D U2 B F R2 D

*gets 18*

"Very nice."

*gets 19*

"Yay, a counting 19."

*gets 17*

""

avg of 12: 23.100

Time List:
1. 27.031 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D U2 B L U' R2 B' L' F2 D F L' 
2. 23.229 L' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 F' D' L U F U2 F2 R D U' 
3. 22.009 F D2 B U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F L U B2 D2 U' R2 U R 
4. 26.045 U L2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B D L' U R B D B' R2 B 
5. (30.260) F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U B2 U' F' U B2 R' D2 R B' U2 F R' 
6. 18.858 L B' U' R2 D R2 B' U' L F' D2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F L2 F' 
7. 23.234 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U' F' L' B2 R D L2 B D' R' U2 
8. 19.610 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' U B2 U F2 U' F' L U' B' D' B' R' U2 B L2 
9. (17.093) B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 D' R F L' R2 D' R' U F2 
10. 23.512 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D L2 U L2 B R D U2 B F R2 D 
11. 25.996 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 R' D F U2 R F' L R F' L B2 D' 
12. 21.475 L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R' B2 D' L2 U' F' R2 U B F

Augh messed it up after this.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Dec 30, 2014)

Barely an achievement, more luck but today throughout my non-timed solves I have achieved a total of 3 LL skips.
These were all hand-scrambles for a decent amount of time so the cube already being partly solved had nothing to do with it.
I think also although I cannot confirm that all of the gave me an AUF of U2.
What topped it was that when I got my most recent one, I was even thinking about LL skips and what illustriousness they hold and then BAM.

Probability of getting 3 LL skips + U2 AUF:

p(1LL skip-any AUF) = 1/72 * 1/216 = 1/15552
p(U2 AUF) = 1/4 
p(1LLS + U2) = 1/15552 * 1/4 = 1/46656
p(3xLLS + U2) = 1/46656^3 = 1/101559956668416

Note: This model applies to getting 3 LL skips + U2 AUF in 3 consecutive solves.

Note 2: This will never happen again in my life.


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> 1/15552 * 1/4 = 1/46656


are you sure


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> are you sure


I think this is more correct, but did math quickly.

odds of LL skip:
1/(2^3 * 3*3 * 4! * 4! / 2) * 4
=(4/62,208)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 30, 2014)

Those numbers aren't valid because:
- You didn't just get 3 LL skips with U2 AUF in a row, you got them in some number of solves, so you have to take that into account - for example if I flipped 6 coins and got 3 heads the probability is not 1/8
- Hand scrambles are not random: they're not independent (people tend to do the same thing over and over, so you probably used the same move sequences several times) and each one is not necessarily properly scrambled (you may have done a sequence of moves over an over, having very little effect or doing the equivalent of only a few moves).
- 15552*4 = 62208


----------



## Cale S (Dec 30, 2014)

4.53 skewb avg25


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-30
avg of 25: 4.53

Time List:
1. 3.16 R' U L' U L' U' R B 
2. 4.78 R' L U' B U' B U' R' U' 
3. 4.61 R' U' B U' L' R' L' R' 
4. (7.29) R L B R' U R' B' U' L' 
5. 5.09 U L' B L' R' U B' U' B' 
6. 4.03 L' B' L B L' R L R 
7. 3.92 B' L B R U' L' U' L' 
8. 5.33 B L B L U' B' L R' U' 
9. 4.45 L' U L U' L' B R B' 
10. 3.62 L B' U' L' R' L R' B' 
11. 4.82 B' L' R B R' B L' R' 
12. 4.31 L B' L U' B' L' U B' 
13. 4.93 B' L B' U' R' B' L' B' U' 
14. 3.78 U' L' U' R L' R B' R L 
15. (3.04) L B' U' L' B U' L B R' 
16. 4.96 R' B R U' B' R' L' B' 
17. 4.05 U L R' B L U' R' B L' 
18. 4.44 L R B' U' B' U' L' B U 
19. 5.28 L R' B L' U' R B' R 
20. 5.60 B' L' B' U R B L U' B' 
21. 4.26 U' L R' L U B' R L 
22. (2.62) R' L U' R' B L' B' U 
23. 3.69 L R U R B L' B' U' L 
24. (9.94) B' L' B U R U' B' L' 
25. 6.09 B' L' U' R B L R U' L'


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2014)

5x5x5 single 59.12 (K4 my variation)

1. Cross + centres
2. F2L edge pairing
3. F2L
4. K4LL

EDIT: (59.12), 1:10.47, 1:07.03, 1:10.07, (1:13.60) => 1:09.19


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

21.55 3x3 OH single and a 32.62 average of 5!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 31, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-29
> avg of 12: 8.68
> 
> Time List:
> ...



8.50 avg12 and 8.19 avg5 on video wut


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

OH. wat
Session average: 17.20
1. 16.97 B2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L D' L R B R' D2 B2 R 
2. 16.73 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B' L B F' U R' D' L R2 B' 
3. (20.77) F U R F' D' L U B D' R B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 
4. 17.91 R U' D' R L2 F' D B' R U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 
5. (15.20) B' D2 B D2 B' U2 F L2 B' D2 F' R B' F' D' R' B R' B2 U R

EDIT: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Average of 50: 19.80
1. 16.97 B2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L D' L R B R' D2 B2 R 
2. 16.73 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B' L B F' U R' D' L R2 B' 
3. 20.77 F U R F' D' L U B D' R B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 
4. 17.91 R U' D' R L2 F' D B' R U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 
5. (15.20) B' D2 B D2 B' U2 F L2 B' D2 F' R B' F' D' R' B R' B2 U R 
6. 22.70 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U B U R' B2 U' R D2 B' F U2 
7. 17.81 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R' D' L2 R' B R' B' U' B' R 
8. 19.08 D B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 F U2 B' U R D2 B' D2 L D2 U' 
9. 17.26 D2 F2 D' B' D2 F2 R U L' F' D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 
10. 22.51 L2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L D L' R2 D B' R F U2 B 
11. (24.07) U L U' F' B2 D2 L' U2 D R2 D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 
12. 19.18 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 F D2 L' D L2 D' B2 D F2 L R2 D2 
13. 23.36 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D L2 D' U' F' U' L D2 F D' B R U L' 
14. 19.05 B' U2 R2 B D2 B' U' L' D R B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U 
15. 21.61 B2 L2 B F2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B D' L' R2 U R D2 F 
16. 22.13 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U F' L D R' B D2 B U2 F' U 
17. 19.14 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' U' L' F2 U' F' R' D F L' R2 
18. 21.97 F L2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 B2 U' F2 L F2 R D B L' D2 U2 
19. 21.78 F L2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U L' D R2 F2 R U B2 L2 B2 
20. 16.36 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U F L U' F D L D2 U2 R2 D 
21. 23.51 U' F2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U R B2 U' F' R' F L2 U2 F 
22. 19.15 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B' L F L D' B D U2 B2 L 
23. 20.24 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 D L U R D F' D' U' F' L2 B' 
24. 20.18 B R2 F U2 R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F R' U L2 R U2 F U L' U' F 
25. 16.81 L U2 L' D2 B2 D B2 L' F D R2 B2 D F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 
26. 22.61 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 R' B R' D' B2 D' B D' L F2 
27. 17.35 F2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R B2 L' D2 U2 B' D2 L F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F 
28. 19.25 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 R' D B2 D2 B' R2 U' R' U2 R2 
29. 19.90 B L' D2 L B' U R' F' B' U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 
30. 19.64 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L' F' D2 B2 R' F R' D R2 D2 
31. 19.22 U2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 U R2 U' B' U R' B F R' 
32. 19.61 B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 L' B F U' L' B2 F2 D R2 U2 
33. (25.94) R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L D2 R' B' D' L D' B2 L2 R' D' F2 
34. 23.96 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L U' B' F' U' R F L F' U' R2 
35. 17.37 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F' R D' R D F R2 U' R' U' 
36. 22.55 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 F' R' D' R2 D2 F2 R B' U2 F' 
37. 18.53 U L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 L U2 F2 L D' B2 U F L U 
38. (25.48) D' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B D L U' L2 D U R' F' D2 
39. 17.12 L2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 R F2 R' D2 R2 B' R D U2 L2 R B D' F' L 
40. 23.77 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R U2 L' R' U' B L2 R2 D L2 R U2 F U2 
41. 19.60 R2 F U2 B R2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 B2 U F' U' L' R' B2 D F2 L' 
42. 19.26 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D' F' L D U' B L R2 F2 R U' 
43. (16.21) L2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 R U' R' F D2 F R B2 L2 U' 
44. 19.57 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U L F' D' L B U R' B R' U2 
45. 19.77 R2 B R F2 D2 L D L U2 R L2 F L2 F D2 B U2 B' U2 F' R2 
46. (15.11) L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' R F R2 U' R' D' L F' D' U2 
47. 16.46 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 U F' R' B2 R D' R2 B L2 U2 L' 
48. 18.85 F D' R2 D' B L2 D F2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' 
49. 18.56 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' U B' R2 B L' D' B' D F2 D' L' 
50. 22.19 U' L B2 D R' U F' U' F2 L B' D2 F' B' R2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Average of 50: 19.80


I give up.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

OH Average of 50: 19.57


Spoiler



1. 17.15 B U2 B R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R2 D R' U2 B2 U' B R F' U' L' 
2. 21.90 F L U F B' L B' R B' R B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 
3. 18.83 R2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 B' U2 B' R2 D' L B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 
4. 20.99 R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D U' L2 D2 U' L B' L F' D' R B R' F2 L 
5. 20.78 B R2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 L' U' R2 F' U L2 U L2 R U 
6. 16.23 U' F' U2 B' U R L B2 U B U2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 
7. 19.32 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U' B R2 D' R B' U' F R' B2 D 
8. 15.88 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F D' L U F' U2 R D' R2 D 
9. (25.32) U2 F L2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 R' F2 D U R U' B' D2 
10. 21.31 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F D' R2 U F2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 
11. (14.78) R' F' U2 B' U R F U D2 R' L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 R F2 R' 
12. 19.81 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R' D2 U B D' R2 D' B2 R' F2 
13. 19.70 L F2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 B U' R B' L' B2 R2 D L B2 
14. 22.32 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D' F' L B2 L2 B' R' B2 D' F R 
15. 17.25 U2 F D2 B2 F' L2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U' F L2 D' L R' F L2 B 
16. (25.84) F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' R' F' L' D' F R' F' 
17. 20.95 R F2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 B' F' R D' F D2 L2 U' R' U 
18. 21.35 U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F' D' U' R2 B F2 L' R' F U' L2 
19. 23.38 D' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R B D' F D' L2 D B2 F' L' F 
20. (14.30) B U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F2 U2 B' D' R B R2 F L R2 D L2 
21. 19.41 D' R2 U L' B L' F' U' R U B2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 
22. 20.94 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B D2 L' B2 R' U' L F' L U' B2 U2 
23. 17.60 F L2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 B' L2 F' U2 L D2 U' B L2 D F' U2 R2 F' 
24. 23.50 U L D B' U2 F D F2 B' L D F' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 
25. 22.58 R' D2 U2 R U2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F' R' F' D' U' R' U2 L' R 
26. 19.19 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F' U' L' R2 D B2 F D' R U 
27. 18.74 B2 F2 L D2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B D' U2 L2 F' U' B D' U' L' 
28. 18.48 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L U F' R' D U2 L D' R F2 
29. 21.40 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' L' R U R' U2 B D' L F 
30. 17.88 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F R U2 F2 L' U' F R' U2 B' 
31. 21.01 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U F L B L2 F R U R2 D' 
32. 19.54 B' U2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 D L' R2 F2 R D' R' B L' 
33. 19.21 B' U2 R U' F2 B' U2 D' F R2 F2 B2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 L 
34. (14.83) L U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R D' B L2 B L' B2 L' D U F' 
35. 17.00 D2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B D R' D2 F L' U2 F' U2 R' 
36. 18.67 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 L F2 U' L U' R D' F2 L' B' 
37. 20.37 U2 L2 B F2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 D2 B R' B' L2 F' R D B F' R2 F 
38. 19.19 R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R' D R' B' U' F2 L' F' R2 U 
39. 16.43 F2 U F2 B R2 F' D2 B L' D' R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' 
40. 19.45 L2 B2 R2 B U2 B U2 B L2 R2 F2 U L D2 R B2 U' F' L B F2 
41. 18.23 F R' D B U L U R2 L2 D' F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F 
42. (25.34) L2 B' L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 F2 U2 R' B' F U2 B D L2 F' L' F' 
43. 20.09 U F2 D2 B2 U R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F L F2 D B2 R' D2 R B2 U' 
44. 24.24 R2 L2 B R F' D' R2 B' U2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U B2 
45. 19.49 L2 U B2 R' D' L F' U' D2 F R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L U2 
46. 15.82 L2 D2 F2 L F2 R' B2 R D2 U2 B U B F L' B' F2 R U' B 
47. 19.68 L2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U B L' D' R U2 L' F L' D U 
48. 19.86 D2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' F' D' L' U2 F' R D2 L' R' U 
49. 16.78 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L B' L2 B' U L B' R F2 U R 
50. 19.07 D' F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D F' R B' F2 L D U2 B' D' F2



also 18.60 ao12


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2014)

6.64 U' B2 R' U L' D' B' R' F U L2 U B2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2

Easy solve, PLL skip


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 31, 2014)

sub 10 avg 5 with guhong v1


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2014)

11.53 F2 R' L' U F' L U2 L D F B2 U L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2

First solve of the year  Happy new year everyone


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 11.53 F2 R' L' U F' L U2 L D F B2 U L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2
> 
> First solve of the year  Happy new year everyone



Lol mine was 14.36.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 31, 2014)

SOOOOOOO CLOSE TO SUB 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGGGGGGGGG
avg of 5 - 20.00 (pb)
20.68, 19.89, 18.99, 19.42, 21.22, 

also new average of twelve pb - 21.33

20.68, 19.89, 18.99, 19.42, 21.22, 22.63, 27.01, 28.48, 19.18, 22.34, 18.33, 21.94


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 31, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SUB 20 AVERAGE!!!!! YAY!!!!  
Huge improvements!
Average of 5 - 19.07 AWESOME!!!!! (pb)

18.33, (21.94), 18.42, 20.45, (18.22)

Average of 12 - 20.01 (so close to sub 20) 

19.18, 22.34, 18.33, 21.94, 18.42, 20.45, (18.22), 20.58, 18.77, 20.66, 19.41, (24.99)

YESSSSS


----------



## Randomno (Dec 31, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SUB 20 AVERAGE!!!!! YAY!!!!
> Huge improvements!
> Average of 5 - 19.07 AWESOME!!!!! (pb)
> 
> ...



You don't seem very happy about this...


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 31, 2014)

Randomno said:


> You don't seem very happy about this...


I chuckled


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 31, 2014)

OH:
14.79 Ao5
15.87 Ao12


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

I GOT A 50.27 4x4 SINGLE WITH OLL PARITY!!!!!!!!! (almost a +2)


----------



## imvelox (Dec 31, 2014)

6x6

1:57.63, (2:04.88), 2:02.40, 1:52.79, 1:52.53, 1:54.12, 1:58.37, 2:02.81, 1:49.99, 1:50.66, 2:03.81, (1:48.97) => 1:56.51 avg12

Not so many parities like always


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 31, 2014)

Randomno said:


> You don't seem very happy about this...



no i guess your right i should have added a few hundred similes to show my true feelings


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 31, 2014)

imvelox said:


> 6x6
> 
> 1:57.63, (2:04.88), 2:02.40, 1:52.79, 1:52.53, 1:54.12, 1:58.37, 2:02.81, 1:49.99, 1:50.66, 2:03.81, (1:48.97) => 1:56.51 avg12
> 
> Not so many parities like always



woah awesome, gj


----------



## Randomno (Dec 31, 2014)

avg of 12: 23.554

Time List:
1. 23.337 B' L' D2 F B' R U' R B U2 L' D2 R' U2 L D2 L F2 R' 
2. 20.641 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D F2 D' R2 F D F R U2 B L2 U' B2 F' D 
3. 23.334 R2 B R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 L F' R' F D2 R D F2 U F2 
4. (20.385) D2 F' U2 R' U' D' F' L' U' B' L' B2 L' F2 L D2 F2 U2 D2 L' 
5. 23.795 B2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F L F L R D L 
6. 25.260 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B R' U' L2 D B' F' U' B2 U' 
7. 22.998 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B' D' B2 R2 D2 R' U2 
8. 20.668 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' U' F2 R' U2 R' F' D' U2 B' U' L F 
9. 25.541 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R D B F R D' B U B L' 
10. (27.318) L2 F2 L D2 L F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 D U' R' F' D U' B' U F2 U2 
11. 23.250 L D2 B R L F2 U2 F' D F B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 
12. 26.719 B2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 R D' R2 F' L2 R2 U F' L' F L'

Close-ish to PB.

EDIT: Closer-rish.

avg of 12: 23.462

Time List:
1. 20.641 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D F2 D' R2 F D F R U2 B L2 U' B2 F' D 
2. 23.334 R2 B R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 L F' R' F D2 R D F2 U F2 
3. (20.385) D2 F' U2 R' U' D' F' L' U' B' L' B2 L' F2 L D2 F2 U2 D2 L' 
4. 23.795 B2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F L F L R D L 
5. 25.260 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B R' U' L2 D B' F' U' B2 U' 
6. 22.998 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B' D' B2 R2 D2 R' U2 
7. 20.668 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' U' F2 R' U2 R' F' D' U2 B' U' L F 
8. 25.541 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R D B F R D' B U B L' 
9. (27.318) L2 F2 L D2 L F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 D U' R' F' D U' B' U F2 U2 
10. 23.250 L D2 B R L F2 U2 F' D F B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 
11. 26.719 B2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 R D' R2 F' L2 R2 U F' L' F L' 
12. 22.414 L2 B' L2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 F2 R F D' B F2 U R B2 D2 U'


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

2nd YouTube channel!!! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZhSlxSG4U3-Amdl1DhXDbg


----------



## Cale S (Dec 31, 2014)

0.98 skewb single lol

B U L' U' L' B' L' U'

Was thinking about predicting what was after the layer but decided not to because I was lazy


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 31, 2014)

8.97 3x3 Ao12!

Very happy to sub-9


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2014)

I got a 3x3x7 today and solved it on my own. I did have to look up a few algs but most of the solve I did on my own.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 31, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 8.97 3x3 Ao12!
> 
> Very happy to sub-9



not as happy as i was to get sub 20


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

First solve of the year:
35. 14.11 R2 L2 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L F' D R' D' B' D' R2 B F2

Not that good, but ok given that my hands were shaking so much.

Also, I went through all of 2014 without an infraction, yay.

First slidysim of the year:
6.458, 78 moves, 12.078 TPS
4 5 8 6\1 0 12 11\2 13 9 14\3 15 7 10
DRUL3U2R3DL2UR2DL2URD2LU2RD2LDRULURDL2DR2UL2UR2DLULDRULUR2DLULDRDLU2RDLDRU2L

(Did anyone do anything before Thu 1. Jan 00:05:21 2015?)


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2015)

8.42 D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B F D2 R' D U2 F U' L' B' F2 R D2

z2 y
D' r U' D x'
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y R U' R'
U L U L'
y R U R'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

what the hell that scramble

OH PB single by 4 seconds lol


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 1, 2015)

First solve of the year: 47.58 BLD. Pretty meh. At least I didn't DNF. My last solve of 2014 was 28.5x BLD. I stopped after getting it.

First speedsolve: 13.xx with a +2 lol.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 1, 2015)

Username said:


> 8.42 D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B F D2 R' D U2 F U' L' B' F2 R D2
> 
> z2 y
> D' r U' D x'
> ...



Wut... Honestly i am also wondering how in the world you can actually see something that time in Finland


----------



## qaz (Jan 1, 2015)

8.05 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 L' F2 U' R' F' U B R' D' F D' F' 

z2 y'
F' D R' F' L' D2
U R U R' y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
y2 R U R' y' U R' U' R
y R' U' R U' R' U R
L' U L U' L' U' L


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 1, 2015)

last avg5 of 2014 


Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.16
1. (11.72) R2 B D F' U2 B' R' F B' U D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' 
2. 12.95 B' U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F' U' F D2 U2 L F L R2 D' U' 
3. 13.96 U2 F U2 F' R2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 U2 F U' L' R' D' B' L' 
4. 12.58 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L' R' D2 R' F2 L F' L' B' R U B' F' D F U 
5. (14.53) F2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D U F D2 F2 L2 B L' B2 R D F


first avg5 of 2015


Spoiler



Average of 5: 11.66
1. (10.30) L2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B R2 U L' D' L' B2 D' R' U 
2. (13.77) B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D B L' R2 D' F2 L' B F2 D R2 
3. 11.07 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 D U' B D R2 B R' D' R' 
4. 13.25 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' F R B2 L2 D' L' B U F R 
5. 10.67 F2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 B R D2 F D' L2 F


----------



## nalralz (Jan 1, 2015)

I just ended 2013 with a 9.88 3x3 single and a 3.66 2x2 single!!! 25 minutes left of 2014!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2015)

sooooo i got this 6x6 avg
Average of 5: 2:39.64
1. 2:35.10 
2. (2:57.19) 
3. (2:33.63) 
4. 2:40.96
5. 2:42.86

EDIT:Session average: 2:45.78
1. 2:37.28 
2. 2:37.10 
3. (3:13.67) 
4. 2:35.10 
5. 2:57.19 
6. (2:33.63) 
7. 2:40.96 
8. 2:42.86 
9. 2:39.18 
10. 2:54.82 
11. 3:03.11 
12. 2:50.19

EDIT: OH Average of 5: 16.94
1. (15.48) F' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B U' B2 U L' B2 U B2 U' L 
2. 17.82 B' R2 B D2 R2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U L' B R F' U R F2 D' 
3. 17.53 B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U' L D' F' L2 U' L D U 
4. (18.61) R B2 U2 L D2 L B2 L' B2 F2 U2 F' L' R2 F2 L' U' F' L' U' B2 
5. 15.48 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D' F U B' R' F R U' L D2 L2


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 1, 2015)

nalralz said:


> I just ended *2013* with a 9.88 3x3 single and a 3.66 2x2 single!!! 25 minutes left of 2014!!!



2014


----------



## tikhung01 (Jan 1, 2015)

My first sub-20 Average

Avg of 5: 19.79

Time List:
1. 17.65 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 F U' B R2 D' L2 F L D R 
2. 18.69 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D L D F' U R2 B2 R' D2 L2 U' F' 
3. 23.05 L2 D2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B R' U2 R' U F L R' U2 F U 
4. (24.93) R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 R' U' F2 D' L F' L B L U' 
5. (16.62) L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B L' B' F R2 U' L' R' U2 F' D


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 1, 2015)

1:49.18 2x2-5x5 relay


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> (Did anyone do anything before Thu 1. Jan 00:05:21 2015?)



Ciaran did


----------



## porkynator (Jan 1, 2015)

Average of 5: 9.78
1. 9.28 B2 D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R B2 D F2 L' B F D' U2 L2 B2 L2
2. (9.02) L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 B R' D2 F2 D R' B U2 L R' F'
3. 10.36 D2 R' L' U D R B' L2 F R' D2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L F2
4. 9.70 U' F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' R' F U2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 L U'
5. (12.73) U2 R F2 R' D2 L U2 B2 F2 R B2 F L' U F' L U2 L F D2


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Wut... Honestly i am also wondering how in the world you can actually see something that time in Finland



I have lights in my room


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 1, 2015)

Username said:


> 8.42 D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B F D2 R' D U2 F U' L' B' F2 R D2
> 
> z2 y
> D' r U' D x'
> ...



Seriously? U did wut m8?!?!

That's totally amazing...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 1, 2015)

2:00.317 6x6 single! damn sooooo close!


----------



## Habs (Jan 1, 2015)

Well one of my new years resolutions was going to be to finally learn how to solve my square 1 without having to look up any algorithms and with just a few hours left in 2014 I solved my square 1 for the first time without looking up algorithms. Still don't have the final edge parity algorithm memorized though. And my solve time is extremely slow but I just learned and all the basic steps to solve it.


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Ciaran did


I've just realised that question was very vague. Did anyone do any slidysim before that time in 2015, or did I do the first slidysim of the year?
(Or does Ciaran do slidysim?)


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 1, 2015)

first solve of the year - 27.34 ()
B' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 D' R' D2 B' R B2 F R U2 F2
sorry it's a little late


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> I've just realised that question was very vague. Did anyone do any slidysim before that time in 2015, or did I do the first slidysim of the year?
> (Or does Ciaran do slidysim?)



I meant for 3x3


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

I tried looking ahead with Roux

71. 15.00 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 L' D' R F U' R2 D2 B R2 F'
72. 12.31 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' F L2 B2 R B' R2 B U B' R
73. 15.07 U' R2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L' D' F L B2 R2 F R2 U' L' U'
74. 11.89 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R L D' F D2 R' U2 B' F D' U2
75. 12.21 D' L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B D B F R U' R2 D2 R U2

= 13.17


----------



## qaz (Jan 1, 2015)

13.36 petrus single

L2 U2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L2 R D2 U' B2 L' R2 F D2 U' R B R' 

z2
U2 F L' U L
y U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R (should have done R U' R2 U2 R2)
y' U' R2 U' F' U' F
R U R' U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R' U' R
U' R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 1, 2015)

skewb:
5.190 avg5
6.270 avg12
6.867 avg50

Learned the polish sledge a few days ago, works great 

Edit: 1:59.691 6x6 single! It took so long to get my next sub 2 but I finally got it!


----------



## CHJ (Jan 2, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> skewb:
> 5.190 avg5
> 6.270 avg12
> 6.867 avg50
> ...



inb4 next comp i lend you my 6 and ER single


----------



## Randomno (Jan 2, 2015)

CHJ said:


> inb4 next comp i lend you my 6 and ER single



Inb4 Ciaran sub 1:45 single.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 2, 2015)

Haven't used CFOP in about 2 months. 1 month off because exams 24/7 2nd month using ZZ and learning/using COLL/EPLL LL only. 

In first 41 solves, Ao12 17.85 with CFOP with 11.88 single. Almost Ao12 PB. 

*TDM* I now know why you had trouble switching. So tempting to use CFOP and finish an Ao100 now. 

I can actually never solve CFOP on 3x3x3 again until I am sub-15 with ZZ if I want to make it work.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought my ao12 PB was 15.44, but it was actually 15.40


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.41
1. 17.95 R' U2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 U' R' B' R2 D F U' B R F 
2. (12.58) F2 L2 D L2 U R2 D F2 D R2 U2 B R B' U L' R' D' B U L2 
3. 15.54 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 L' B2 L2 B2 D' F L' U2 B2 U R U2 B2 L' 
4. 16.06 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' U' L2 R' B' R' B2 L' U F 
5. 17.02 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R2 B L2 R2 B' L2 R' D' L' R' U' 
6. 13.73 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 B' U2 F R' D F U' R D F L' F2 R2 
7. (18.59) B F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F' D' L F R' B F' U' B2 F U' 
8. 13.83 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U L D U' B' 
9. 15.73 L D2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U B' U2 R2 U' L' B' R U B 
10. 16.73 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 F U2 F2 D U F' R' U2 F' U2 L F' R2 
11. 13.90 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L' U2 B R F2 D' L' U R 
12. 13.63 F2 U' L' U2 R' F2 B D R2 F L D2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 L U2 L2 

More of a failure, but there's no thread for that.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-2
avg of 5: 5.78

Time List:
1. 4.97 B' L R' B R' U L' R' 
2. 5.82 B' R' B' L' U R U' B' 
3. (4.74) U' B' R L R' L' B' L 
4. 6.54 L B' L' R B U' L B R' 
5. (8.41) B' L R U L' B' L' B U

First three make a 5.18 mo3


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 2, 2015)

7.770 single on an edison loool

Edit: 8.010 single on cam


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 2, 2015)

2x2: 

4.82 Ao100
3.86 Ao12
3.39 Ao5 

1. (2.74) R' F2 R2 F' R F2 R U2 R' 
2. 3.27 U R2 F' R F R2 F2 U' R' 
3. (11.14) U2 R2 U' F U2 F U R2 U' 
4. 3.83 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U2 F' R' U2 
5. 3.07 F' R U' R2 U2 R' U2

6. 4.39 R F U R2 U2 F' U' F2 R U 
7. 3.39 R F2 R F' U R U' R2 F U' 
8. 4.00 R U2 F' U' R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
9. 5.64 F' R U' R F2 R' F U' F2 U' 
10. 3.46 U2 F R2 U' F' R U2 F' R' U' 
11. 4.16 F' R2 F2 R' U R U' F 
12. 3.44 F U2 F U R2 F' R' U R2 U' 

first five make up the 3.39 average


----------



## Iggy (Jan 2, 2015)

11.09 3x3 avg100, PB by 0.02


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Inb4 Ciaran sub 1:45 single.



Where's your picture?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 2, 2015)

CHJ said:


> inb4 next comp i lend you my 6 and ER single



hahah, but I use the Aoshi now, and that's my second sub 2 since I got it. If I cube with shengshou probably won't get as good times.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 2, 2015)

OH:

18.97 single, first (and only) sub-20!
24.53 ao5, first sub-25.
26.60 ao12
29.71 ao100, beats my previous PB by almost 4 seconds. Sub-30!


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> *TDM* I now know why you had trouble switching. So tempting to use CFOP and finish an Ao100 now.
> 
> I can actually never solve CFOP on 3x3x3 again until I am sub-15 with ZZ if I want to make it work.


Using other methods makes my CFOP improve...
If you can avoid CFOP until you're sub-15, then that's really good. The more you use CFOP, the more you'll be tempted to switch. I've tried to switch method three times in the past before I actually did it, and the reason I failed was that I didn't completely switch.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-2
avg of 5: 6.83

Time List:
1. 6.76 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L R B2 R' F2 R2 D U' L D' F U2 B U' B' L 
2. 7.09 L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 R' B2 R2 D' L B2 F D' R' D2 F R2 
3. (6.27) R D' L2 B' L' B' U' B2 R' F U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 B 
4. (8.59) L2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 F R' D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 L R' B 
5. 6.65 F' U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' B' F D B' L2 B F R D2

gj. Also forgot to post a 6.68 average of 5 the other day.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-2
avg of 12: 28.72

Time List:
1. 32.31 DR1+ DL3+ R5- D3- y2 UR2+ DR4- UL4- R2- L1+ ALL5+ DR 
2. 28.66 DR1+ U5- R2- D4- L1- ALL5- y2 DR4+ UL2+ U5+ R2- D3- DR 
3. (38.71) UR2+ DL1- UL2+ R1- D5- L2+ ALL4- y2 DL1+ UL1+ U4+ R1- D4+ DR 
4. 25.93 UR6+ UL6+ R2+ D4+ L2- ALL4- y2 DR1- DL2- UL5- U4+ R4- DR DL UL 
5. 25.51 UR4- DR2- DL4+ UL4- U1- R3+ D1+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- U6+ DL 
6. 26.11 DR4+ DL2- UL4- U3- R2- D3- L4+ ALL3- y2 DL2+ U5- D5- DL UL 
7. 34.49 UR4- U2+ R2+ D1- L1- ALL6+ y2 UR3+ DR5+ DL3- UL2+ D4+ L1- DL 
8. 25.41 UR5- DR2+ DL1+ UL1+ R2- D4+ L1- y2 UL3- U5- D3+ ALL5- DR 
9. (23.03) UR5+ DR1+ U2- R6+ D1+ L3+ y2 UR5- DR3- UL2- U1- R4- DL 
10. 35.27 UR3+ DL1+ UL6+ U6+ R5- D2+ L1- y2 DR6+ UL4- R5- ALL4- UR DR 
11. 30.21 DL2+ UL4+ R5- D1- L2+ ALL3+ y2 DL5- UL4+ U5- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
12. 23.32 DR2- DL3- UL5+ U2- R4- D1+ L1- ALL4+ y2 UR3+ DR1+ R2+ DR DL UL

lolclock not bad I guess for a noob!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 2, 2015)

Sub 5 pyraminx av50 4.97


----------



## nalralz (Jan 2, 2015)

5x5 PB average 2:15.29!!!
1. (2:20.83)
2. 2:12.10
3. 2:15.25
4. 2:18.65
5. (2:09.62) Wooo!!!! PB single!!!


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2015)

3rd best 15 puzzle single with a complete fail on the 8 puzzle bit.
3.110, 35 moves, 11.254 TPS
1 5 2 4\13 9 7 12\6 15 3 0\10 14 11 8
DRURD2LU2R2DLULUR2DLULDLURD2LU2RDLU

2.858 second attempt. I've had two scrambles that should've been sub-3 but I failed on in the last couple of days.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 2, 2015)

4.960 skewb avg5! wooohoooo sub 5!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 3, 2015)

2:19.21 5x5 pb avg5 with 2:05.82 pb single using Hoya
2:17.95, (2:36.17), (2:05.82), 2:31.98, 2:07.71

I learned about Hoya yesterday and now I'm starting to switch to it for 5x5


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 3, 2015)

PBs today: 
3x3 Ao12: 14.21
3x3 Ao50: 14.93

Learned my first 42 3style Corner cases in 2 days. Old Pochmann never looked so unappealing.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 3, 2015)

Sq-1 pb single 16.53, should have been much faster since I suck though. I got 7.09 after a couple more tries and I still locked up.

(-5, 0) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, -4)



Spoiler



0,-2/-1,-2/0,1/0,3/	//parity cubeshape
0,2/0,3/-2,-5/	//DL block
0,3/-3,0/-1,0	//wat


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 3, 2015)

I just got a 0.63 skewb U perm!!


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 3, 2015)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg

12.94 ao5

1. 12.50 D2 L' U2 B L2 U2 R2 L F U D B' D2 R2 F' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B D R2 D' F2 
2. 14.18 R U' D L' U2 B F2 U F2 B2 R L' B' U' B R' L2 D' U L U' F2 B' D' R 
3. (10.88) L B D B R L' F L U2 R' L' F2 R2 F D' R2 U L' B' F2 D B2 U2 L D 
4. (15.08) L U' R2 F B2 R2 F2 L2 B' D L' D' R' D2 F2 L2 U' D' L2 F R D2 R B F 
5. 12.15 B2 U' L B' D R' B' F R L2 F' R' B2 U' D2 L R U' D2 R2 L' D U F' B' 

previous pb was 14.03 omg


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 3, 2015)

New PB Ao12: 8.50

1. 8.62 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 B R B' D L2 B2 U L2 B D2 
2. 10.02 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B R D' U' R F2 U B' L F' R 
3. 9.46 F2 D2 L F' L D B U R' D2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 D 
4. 6.26 L B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B' U2 F' R D' F2 L B2 R D' U2 B' 
5. (11.82) R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F L2 B' U' F2 L U R2 D L 
6. 9.11 U2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' R F' R' D' L' R2 B2 D L2 B2 
7. 8.15 B D' F2 R F R2 F2 L' U L D2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B2 L F2 
8. 8.42 D' R D F U' L D2 F2 D' L B' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 
9. (6.08) R B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 U F' R D' L' F2 U2 F L (wut)
10. 7.83 U' B2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 D R B D2 U' L' F U F 
11. 8.48 F D' L U R2 D R L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 F' B2 L 
12. 8.62 U' F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R F' R D' B' U R' D' L F

That 6.26 was my pb before that 6.08 lol.
Still no sub-8 ao5 
why couldn't both of those 6s be in the same ao5


----------



## imacubedude (Jan 3, 2015)

Sub-10 single (9.28)!!! Full-step with X-cross


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 3, 2015)

0.59 skewb U perm !!! Sub .6!! Is this UWR???


----------



## Iggy (Jan 3, 2015)

wat

(6.93) F' R U2 D2 B D2 L D' L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 R' F2 U2 D2 B

x2 D' L D' U R'
L U' L' U L U L'
y' U R U R' U R U R'
y R' U2 R
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'

Fullstep PB


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 3, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> 0.59 skewb U perm !!! Sub .6!! Is this UWR???



I have done .58 stackmat, but at this point you need to be frame counting for it to really mean anything.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 3, 2015)

omg yessssssss

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-3
solves/total: 179/180

single
best: 6.93
worst: 33.91

mean of 3
current: 11.26 (σ = 2.05)
best: 8.86 (σ = 1.57)

avg of 5
current: 9.96 (σ = 0.20)
best: 9.64 (σ = 0.45)

avg of 12
current: 10.33 (σ = 1.32)
best: 9.95 (σ = 1.11) *finally!*

avg of 50
current: 10.80 (σ = 1.28)
best: 10.70 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 100
current: 10.93 (σ = 1.36)
best: 10.93 (σ = 1.36) *yay*

Average: 11.02 (σ = 1.27)
Mean: 11.22

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-3
avg of 12: 9.95

Time List:
1. 8.90 L' B' D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F D' B' U2 F L B' F D' B 
2. 9.69 B U2 F L2 R2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B' D R' U2 F' U B F' L U' 
3. 12.21 F L2 F' U' R' U2 F L B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U D2 F2 L2 D B' 
4. 8.26 R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 F' L' F2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 U F' 
5. 10.76 D' R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D' R D' L2 B U' R' U R2 F' R2 
6. 10.68 F' L' U L' D2 R' F' B' R2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' 
7. 9.15 L B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U F' R2 U R U2 L F 
8. (12.64) R D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L B U2 F' D' L B' F R U' F2 
9. 9.74 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 L' R2 D U2 L' F' U2 R' F R2 
10. (8.20) U B2 L D F R B R2 B2 R F' U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 
11. 10.02 R2 U2 F B' R' L D' B D F U R2 U' F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U 
12. 10.13 L' F2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 D R' U' B' D U' B2 F D

Really happy about the avg12, finally got a sub 10 after many fails  

Edit: rolled the avg100 to 10.87


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Really happy about the avg12, finally got a sub 10 after many fails



:tu

Time to win SG open 2015?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> :tu
> 
> Time to win SG open 2015?



Definitely not  I'd be surprised if I even podium 3x3 lol. My main goal right now is just to get a sub 10 official single


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 3, 2015)

7.47 3x3 avg 5 on the plane with a guhong v1!!! Altough counting 6 and 2 pll skips are helpfull this is very strang for cuz the guhong v1 isnt my main XD


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 3, 2015)

Didn't expect that 

3x3 AVG100: 13.91 YES!!


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 3, 2015)

New Pyraminx PB's
Ao5: 4.210
Ao12: 4.878
Ao100: 5.959

Getting close to a sub four ao5


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jan 3, 2015)

first solve with over 9 tps 
7.61 D2 B D B R2 D L U L B' L2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L2 B2 U D 
z2 y'
D U R D2 R' F D 
R U' R' y U' R' U R 
y' U R U R' U R U' R'
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L 
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' 
r U R' U R U2 r' 
U R U R' F' R U R' U R' F R2 U' R' U' 
69/7.61 = 9.06 tps


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

48. 10.11 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D F2 R2 F' D' B' F2 D F2 R D2 U' B

x2 // Inspection
D F [D' // F2B-1 (3/3)
U'] B // F2B-2 (1/4)
U2 r' U' r U' R // F2B-3 (6/10)
U' F' U' F U' R U R' // F2B-4 (8/18)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (14/32)
U2 M' U' M // EO (4/36)
U' M U2 M // ULUR (4/40)
U M U2 M // EP (4/44)

4.35 TPS. Good after that horrible LSE.
Fourth best single, fastest sup-10.

I'm getting loads of 14s, quite a few 13s and even a lot of 12s. Also, this:
10.68 F2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D F2 U' B2 U F L D' U' F R' L' B L B2 U'


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

72. 9.87 D' U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 D' F2 L U2 B' R' D2 B U'
z2
D' F2
R2 U B2
U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R
U2 M2 R U' R'
LSE ended with M' U2 M2 U2 M', can't reconstruct even though I should be able to
either way, lol solution

E: 21.12, 9.87, 24.22 = 18.40 Mo3 :fp

asslhfdn wat
83. 10.13 R2 D U R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 F U' B2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 3, 2015)

skewb: 
5.831 avg12!
6.418 avg50!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2015)

1.86 4x4 OLL parity.

EDIT: 1.81


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.86 4x4 OLL parity.
> 
> EDIT: 1.81


My best is 2.00 after many, many attempts. What alg do you use?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> My best is 2.00. What alg do you use?



The standard Rw U2 x Rw U2


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> The standard Rw U2 x Rw U2


Have you tried the double parity alg? It's two moves shorter, and no Lw moves.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> avg of 12
> best: 9.95 (σ = 1.11) *finally!*


Congrats!



Rubiks560 said:


> 1.86 4x4 OLL parity.
> 
> EDIT: 1.81


Hah, I don't even think I can sub3. How do I have a sub40 avg12 again?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> Have you tried the double parity alg? It's two moves shorter, and no Lw moves.



Could you type the alg out for me? Sounds interesting.


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Could you type the alg out for me? Sounds interesting.


I use:
Rw2 F2 Rw U2 Rw U2 x U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw2 U2 x'
Other people prefer the front-back mirror, because it flips UF instead of UB:
Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 x

E: FINALLY
49 frames
= 1.96 seconds for OLL parity
7.65 TPS


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2015)

Hm, that's actually pretty nice, I might switch...


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> E: FINALLY
> 49 frames
> = 1.96 seconds for OLL parity
> 7.65 TPS


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 3, 2015)

All of my PBs

1/5/12/100

2x2: 1.96/4.04/4.89/5.95
3x3: 10.52/14.00/15.29/16.59
4x4: 48.34/55.59/57.77/1:03.97
5x5: 1:51.93/2:06.60/2:13.35/2:24.30
6x6: 4:09.xx/4:29.xx/4:41.xx
7x7: 7:16.xx


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbVXl3LVZyY


Looks like it's time for a sig update!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2015)

8.45 AO50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-3
avg of 50: 8.45

Time List:
1. (6.65) D R2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F U L' B2 R F U2 R' D L 
2. (9.94) D' L2 B2 D U R2 F' L' B2 F2 L' B' U' B2 D2 B 
3. 8.29 L2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 L' B2 U R' U' R2 F L' U' 
4. 9.09 R' B2 L' B2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' B' L U F2 L2 U B F2 U' 
5. 7.26 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 F U F D2 B' D' B D2 B' L' U' 
6. 7.98 R2 F' U' B' D F B2 D2 L' D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B R2 F U2 B2 R 
7. 8.30 F2 U2 D B U B2 D' L U R' F2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 R' L' 
8. 9.21 R' U2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F U' R2 B U' L R2 B' U' R' 
9. 8.27 U B2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B U L F2 R' F' L2 U2 F' 
10. 7.13 B' R' D F2 D' F2 U' L F R U2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 L' 
11. 7.59 B2 L F2 D2 L' D' B D2 R' L' U B2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 
12. 8.35 R' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D F' D' R U B' L2 D2 U 
13. 8.53 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' L B2 U2 R' F L' U2 F2 D 
14. 7.61 D2 F B2 D2 L B2 U B' D' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B U2 F2 
15. 8.00 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' L' F' U L2 D2 B D2 B2 R' D2 
16. 8.41 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B D2 B U2 F2 U B' D' U2 R2 F2 D R' B F' 
17. 8.78 B2 R2 D2 L' F' B' R B2 R' D' F D2 F B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 
18. 7.79 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R D2 R' U' B D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R D L 
19. (10.40+) L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 L U B R2 U' R' D2 U' B 
20. 9.02 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L U' R' D B D2 L F2 U' F2 
21. 8.20 L F R' F L' D' B L' B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 R' 
22. 8.89 F' R' L' D L' D2 B' U F U2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D2 R D2 R 
23. 8.79 D2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 R D2 U2 R' D2 B' D2 B' D' B2 D2 F' U2 
24. 8.38 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B' R' D' U2 B' R D B2 U' 
25. 7.65 F U2 R D' R2 F2 D' R2 L' F' L' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 F2 
26. (7.11) F2 U2 R2 B F' D2 F' L2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 U L2 R' B' U' L' 
27. 8.46 U2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L B2 U L U' R U L R B' L 
28. 8.66 L' U R' B' R2 D R2 D2 R U F U2 R2 F B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F 
29. 8.21 L2 U2 B F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' U' B' L' D2 L B' D R' 
30. 8.17 F2 B U2 B' D F' U2 B' R' L' B2 L2 U2 D R2 F2 D' B2 
31. 9.60 D F' R2 U2 L' D F2 U2 L' U R2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 
32. (9.90) R2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 U2 R D' B2 D F R D2 L B' D 
33. 7.88 L R B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B' L B' L' R' U' F2 L2 B' R2 
34. 9.03 R2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F R' B' L' D L' R2 U L' 
35. 9.34 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 U2 B' R' D' B F2 U2 R2 F' L D2 
36. 7.22 L' B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F D' F L' R' F2 R2 D L2 D2 
37. 9.37 L2 U D B' L' U F R' B' R' B2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R 
38. 9.77 L F' D' F' L' B2 R' L F B2 L F2 R L2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 
39. 8.38 R F' U' L' D' R U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 
40. 8.78 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 R' B R B D2 L2 R 
41. 8.38 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F U' R F2 U' R' U2 F' L F L' 
42. 9.29 R' F2 D' R' F2 U2 F U2 R B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 
43. 7.30 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 B L F D' L' B' R2 U' B2 
44. 9.09 B D2 U2 L' F2 U2 L R F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' R' B2 L B' D' 
45. 9.05 D' F2 D2 L' B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L B D R' F' R' B2 L U' 
46. 8.78 L' D' F2 U2 F B2 U2 B L F U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' B2 L2 F 
47. 7.64 R2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F D B2 F' L B' R2 D' F' L' F2 
48. (6.82) D2 R D2 L U L' F2 L F L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2 
49. 9.58 F' D' R D2 B U' B2 U R2 F U2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 
50. 8.11 B2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 F' L B F' R F U'



8.59 AO100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-3
avg of 100: 8.59

Time List:
1. 9.10 L U2 D L B U R D2 R F D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B R2 B' 
2. (6.65) D R2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F U L' B2 R F U2 R' D L 
3. (9.94) D' L2 B2 D U R2 F' L' B2 F2 L' B' U' B2 D2 B 
4. 8.29 L2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 L' B2 U R' U' R2 F L' U' 
5. 9.09 R' B2 L' B2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' B' L U F2 L2 U B F2 U' 
6. 7.26 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 F U F D2 B' D' B D2 B' L' U' 
7. 7.98 R2 F' U' B' D F B2 D2 L' D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B R2 F U2 B2 R 
8. 8.30 F2 U2 D B U B2 D' L U R' F2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 R' L' 
9. 9.21 R' U2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F U' R2 B U' L R2 B' U' R' 
10. 8.27 U B2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B U L F2 R' F' L2 U2 F' 
11. 7.13 B' R' D F2 D' F2 U' L F R U2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 L' 
12. 7.59 B2 L F2 D2 L' D' B D2 R' L' U B2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 
13. 8.35 R' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D F' D' R U B' L2 D2 U 
14. 8.53 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' L B2 U2 R' F L' U2 F2 D 
15. 7.61 D2 F B2 D2 L B2 U B' D' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B U2 F2 
16. 8.00 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' L' F' U L2 D2 B D2 B2 R' D2 
17. 8.41 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B D2 B U2 F2 U B' D' U2 R2 F2 D R' B F' 
18. 8.78 B2 R2 D2 L' F' B' R B2 R' D' F D2 F B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 
19. 7.79 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R D2 R' U' B D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R D L 
20. (10.40+) L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 L U B R2 U' R' D2 U' B 
21. 9.02 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L U' R' D B D2 L F2 U' F2 
22. 8.20 L F R' F L' D' B L' B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 R' 
23. 8.89 F' R' L' D L' D2 B' U F U2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D2 R D2 R 
24. 8.79 D2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 R D2 U2 R' D2 B' D2 B' D' B2 D2 F' U2 
25. 8.38 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B' R' D' U2 B' R D B2 U' 
26. 7.65 F U2 R D' R2 F2 D' R2 L' F' L' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 F2 
27. (7.11) F2 U2 R2 B F' D2 F' L2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 U L2 R' B' U' L' 
28. 8.46 U2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L B2 U L U' R U L R B' L 
29. 8.66 L' U R' B' R2 D R2 D2 R U F U2 R2 F B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F 
30. 8.21 L2 U2 B F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' U' B' L' D2 L B' D R' 
31. 8.17 F2 B U2 B' D F' U2 B' R' L' B2 L2 U2 D R2 F2 D' B2 
32. 9.60 D F' R2 U2 L' D F2 U2 L' U R2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 
33. 9.90 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 U2 R D' B2 D F R D2 L B' D 
34. 7.88 L R B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B' L B' L' R' U' F2 L2 B' R2 
35. 9.03 R2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F R' B' L' D L' R2 U L' 
36. 9.34 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 U2 B' R' D' B F2 U2 R2 F' L D2 
37. 7.22 L' B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F D' F L' R' F2 R2 D L2 D2 
38. 9.37 L2 U D B' L' U F R' B' R' B2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R 
39. 9.77 L F' D' F' L' B2 R' L F B2 L F2 R L2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 
40. 8.38 R F' U' L' D' R U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 
41. 8.78 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 R' B R B D2 L2 R 
42. 8.38 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F U' R F2 U' R' U2 F' L F L' 
43. 9.29 R' F2 D' R' F2 U2 F U2 R B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 
44. 7.30 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 B L F D' L' B' R2 U' B2 
45. 9.09 B D2 U2 L' F2 U2 L R F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' R' B2 L B' D' 
46. 9.05 D' F2 D2 L' B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L B D R' F' R' B2 L U' 
47. 8.78 L' D' F2 U2 F B2 U2 B L F U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' B2 L2 F 
48. 7.64 R2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F D B2 F' L B' R2 D' F' L' F2 
49. (6.82) D2 R D2 L U L' F2 L F L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2 
50. 9.58 F' D' R D2 B U' B2 U R2 F U2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 
51. 8.11 B2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 F' L B F' R F U' 
52. 9.11 R D' R2 U2 B2 U L D' B L' D2 R2 B R2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 F B 
53. 9.01 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L D F' D B2 F D' U2 L U 
54. 8.30 F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 F2 L D2 U2 R2 B' D' B' L' U L R B F' U 
55. 9.02 L2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 F' U R2 D' L2 U B R U R2 
56. 8.68 F' D F' D R B L2 D' B' U2 D' B2 R2 L2 U F2 D R2 U2 
57. 9.18 B U F D F' D' B' D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R F2 R' U2 F 
58. 9.81 U L F B' L2 U F U' R' B2 U2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U R 
59. 7.86 F' B2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R2 B D' L' U B D' L2 D U' 
60. 9.23 D U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 R' B2 D' B2 L F' D B' R' B' 
61. 8.40 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F D B' R D2 L2 U R' D F 
62. (10.42+) L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 R' U' F R D L B' D B D' 
63. 7.50 R U' R2 F' R' U B L F R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 
64. 8.32 B2 D' L2 B' D F U' L F' U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 L D2 B2 R F 
65. 7.83 R2 B' L' F' L' U2 R2 D B U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 
66. (9.99) D2 L2 F L U2 D2 L F2 L U2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 D R' 
67. 8.73 B' L2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 L D R2 U2 R2 U' L D2 F2 D2 
68. 8.62 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 L' U' F2 D' R2 F2 R' B' R F' 
69. 9.20 R2 B U2 L' U L2 F U2 D2 R U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U' 
70. 7.42 U B U2 R2 F D R2 U F' R' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 
71. 9.24 R' U' L' D' F B U' R D B' R2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 B' U2 
72. (10.14) L' B' U' L U F2 L B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 R B2 U2 R' L 
73. 8.05 B2 D' B D' B2 L B U F2 L U R2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' 
74. 9.93 D' L2 U' B2 D U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 R' B F' D' L F' R U R2 U2 
75. 9.23 U2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F2 L' D' F' L2 R2 F' D' L F' 
76. (6.92) L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' L D L2 B2 D L D2 
77. 8.51 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B L F' R' D2 F' U2 L' B2 R 
78. 9.34 R F2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R F' U' L2 D' F2 D' L D B' L' 
79. 8.97 F2 D R' L' F' D2 F2 U2 D' R' D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' 
80. 7.68 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L' B2 F2 R B2 R2 F 
81. 8.17 L2 B L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D' B' L B D' L' F' U' 
82. 9.19 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 U2 L' B D2 L' D2 U B' L2 D L' D2 
83. 8.55 B L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F D' U' B' U2 L' D' R B' R2 U2 
84. 9.79 B' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 L' D' F2 R2 F' U' R2 F' U2 R 
85. 9.18 R' D2 R D2 L U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U F R B' F U' R D' B' L 
86. 8.18 L2 B2 R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 U L' R' D' R2 U' B U2 B2 U2 
87. 7.58 D' L2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U' R' B D L' U B2 L F' 
88. 9.24 F B2 L2 B' L' B2 U2 R2 U F' D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 
89. 8.94 U' F U2 F L2 B F U2 B2 L D U' B R B' L' U2 L2 
90. 8.45 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U F2 U L' F2 L2 U F' L' F D B' U' 
91. 8.94 R L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 B2 F' R2 F L D2 F' L2 U L' R F2 D' 
92. (6.74) D2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' B' U2 F' D2 R' F' D' 
93. 8.43 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 L D R2 U2 B' R' U' L U2 F2 
94. 9.46 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R D' B2 L' F2 U' L B D U2 
95. 9.77 R F' D2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B' F' D F' L F' R B L B L2 
96. 7.79 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 D F L D' L' F' R D' B2 U 
97. 8.44 R B D F L' B R D' F2 L' D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 U B2 L2 
98. 8.16 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B L2 R2 B' R F R2 U2 B L U' B' F D 
99. 8.74 L2 D2 B U2 R2 B F2 L2 F L2 D2 R' F2 D' B2 L' B2 L2 D2 R 
100. 7.99 R' L D B' D' R D' B' R F' L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been on the Speedsolving forum one year today!
This was my ever first post.



SolveThatCube said:


> First post.
> 
> 1/5
> 3x3: 9.81/12.89
> ...



Now my 3x3 best single is 6.82, and my best ao5 is 9.67. Compared to 9.81 (single), and 12.89 (ao5).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> All of my PBs
> 
> 1/5/12/100
> 
> ...


Edit: Just got a 48.335 4x4 single! Yay first sub 50. It's about time, I kept getting awesome solves and then getting parity, but getting really close to breaking my PB. Splits were 21 second centers and cross, 10 second edge pairing, and 17 second 3x3.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 4, 2015)

3x3 ao12 PB 15.40 -> 15.17

Missed out on ao100 by 0.01 though


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2015)

Won the weekly comp grand total 2 years in a row  I really didn't think I was gonna win this year lol


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2015)

2:38 6x6x6 avg12 on new Moyu. I expect to do even better soon.


----------



## LyrikTech (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm getting better and better on my way to being a speedsolver! Today I broke my record of 1 minute 1 second by a longshot and my new record is 47 seconds!!!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 4, 2015)

12.50 AO5, 13.16 AO12. Best in a while.


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Looks like it's time for a sig update!


Yes! I don't have much space left in my sig, so it's good that I can remove something now.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2015)

4:59.15 7x7 single, 3rd sub 5

Edit: 5:25.63 PB avg12

Edit 2: wat

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-4
solves/total: 28/28

single
best: 4:59.15
worst: 6:24.42

mean of 3
current: 5:30.76 (σ = 15.82)
best: 5:12.73 (σ = 5.12)

avg of 5
current: 5:20.93 (σ = 7.27)
best: 5:13.48 (σ = 4.03)

avg of 12
current: 5:24.73 (σ = 11.69)
best: 5:20.45 (σ = 9.07)

Average: 5:30.57 (σ = 12.14)
Mean: 5:31.72

PB avg5 and avg12. PB avg5 before this was 5:20.20

Also this is the most number of 7x7 solves I've ever done in one day :tu


----------



## imvelox (Jan 4, 2015)

Average of 12: 9.96
1. 10.05 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F' L2 D' R' B' F2 L D' F R2 
2. 10.60 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B' L F L2 D2 L D' F D' B2 U' 
3. 10.88 F' B' L' U' B D F2 L' F2 R D2 R2 F D2 F B L2 U2 D2 B' U2 
4. 8.84 B2 R2 D F' U2 B R D' L' U R U2 B2 U2 L D2 R' U2 F2 B2 L 
5. 9.53 U2 L F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F D B' D2 U R' B' U2 B' R2 
6. 11.33 R2 L F' D B R F' L2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 L2 F 
7. (8.67) U F U D R F2 D B2 L B' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 
8. 10.33 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D F2 L2 B D' L' D U' L R B2 F2 D 
9. (12.07) F2 L2 B R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 R D' L R2 F' D2 F' R F' D' 
10. 9.00 R U2 R F' R2 U' R U2 L' D R2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 D2 
11. 9.92 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L R2 F2 D2 L U F R2 U2 B' U' F L B D 
12. 9.08 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L D' R2 D' B' U2 R2 F2 L B'


----------



## imvelox (Jan 4, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 4:59.15 7x7 single, 3rd sub 5
> 
> PB avg5 and avg12. PB avg5 before this was 5:20.20
> 
> Also this is the most number of 7x7 solves I've ever done in one day :tu



:tu
wat 28 solves in one day


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 4, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Average of 12: 9.96
> 1. 10.05 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F' L2 D' R' B' F2 L D' F R2
> 2. 10.60 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B' L F L2 D2 L D' F D' B2 U'
> 3. 10.88 F' B' L' U' B D F2 L' F2 R D2 R2 F D2 F B L2 U2 D2 B' U2
> ...



consistent


----------



## Username (Jan 4, 2015)

6.83 L F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 B' L' U' L D' B' R' D L2

y' /Inspection
L2 D' R2 F D' /Cross
L' U L U' L' U' L /1st
R U R' U2 R U R' U L U L' /2nd ew
U' R' U R y L' U' L /3rd
R U' R' U R U R' /4th
U2 l' U' L U R U' r' F /COLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U' /EPLL


another very tps solve


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-4
solves/total: 116/117

single
best: 5.17
worst: 13.88

mean of 3
current: 11.88 (σ = 1.11)
best: 7.23 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 5
current: 11.14 (σ = 0.88)
best: 7.98 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 12
current: 10.44 (σ = 1.00)
best: 8.89 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 50
current: 9.92 (σ = 1.06)
best: 9.32 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 100
current: 9.71 (σ = 1.09)
best: 9.65 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 9.77 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 9.78

Time List:
1. 8.67 U L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L U2 F' R B2 L D' U B D2 
2. 8.63 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D F R2 U2 L F' U2 R D F' L 
3. 11.41 R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R B2 U2 F R' B D' U F 
4. 9.90 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R B' F2 U B U' L2 U F R2 
5. 11.40 B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L R' U2 F' R2 U' L2 F L' D' B' R' U' 
6. 9.51 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L' B' L D R U R U2 B' U' 
7. 11.06 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L D2 L B2 R D2 F' D L2 U R2 B D' F D2 
8. 10.27 D2 B2 L F B' R2 L' F2 B R' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U D2 L2 
9. 9.58 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D R' B' D B L2 R' U L' F2 U 
10. 10.39 F D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D F' L B' U L U2 F2 U' L 
11. 10.37 F U L2 B' L U D' F2 D R' D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 D2 
12. 8.03 U2 R2 L2 D R U' L' B R' D2 F R2 L2 F U2 F L2 F U2 F' 
13. 9.65 B' U D2 R' F' B2 D' F2 B' L U' L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U' D' 
14. DNF(15.70) B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 U L' B' D2 F D L' U' F' L2 U 
15. 8.86 U L U2 D' R' F D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F L2 U2 B R2 L2 U2 B2 
16. 12.08 R D' L2 B2 U' L' F B R U2 D L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' 
17. 10.84 U' L D2 B U2 F' R F U B U2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 
18. 9.60 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 F' L' B2 F2 D' B' L' U 
19. 8.79 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L' B' R' U' R' F R F' R2 
20. 13.23 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B' R2 D R B' D2 L' U' B2 U2 
21. 9.42 U B' D2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 U' L' D2 U' R2 F U2 R' D 
22. 8.25 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U F2 D2 R U' L' R2 F L R' F2 D2 F' 
23. 11.65 F2 U' F U' R F U B D' R U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 
24. 11.43 B D2 R' B' L' D R L2 F' L2 F2 R U2 L D2 R F2 L U2 D2 
25. 6.83 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 D B2 D F L2 R' F' L' F' U' F R2 D' 
26. 9.15 R2 U D' R U R L' F B2 R L2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 B' 
27. 10.45 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R F' R F' U' L2 F2 R F L' 
28. 8.46 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U2 B L' F2 U' R U2 L2 F R F 
29. 8.98 U B2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 F D2 F' U' L' D' R' U2 F' 
30. 8.20 U' L2 D L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D' F' L R' B U' F D' R2 F' U2 
31. 8.82 R2 F R' F L' U2 D2 B U' F2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L 
32. 8.46 L' B L2 B D F2 U B L' U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 
33. 8.83 D R' D F B2 L B D' B U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 U 
34. 9.32 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F' D B U2 L F U F' R' 
35. 9.00 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 U B' D R U2 B' U2 F L' F' 
36. 9.68 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 D F D' U' F U2 F2 L' D2 F L' 
37. 10.41 R B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U F D' F' L U R2 F' D' U2 
38. 9.32 L D B2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' U R' B F2 D U' F' L' 
39. 8.30 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 R U2 F L F2 D F2 R' D2 L' R2 
40. 8.78 U2 B' U2 B F L2 U2 B L2 U2 R B F2 U2 F L' D R D F 
41. 9.18 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' R B L F' R2 F2 U L' D2 R2 
42. 8.70 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' U R2 B2 L R2 B D R2 B 
43. 13.67 L D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 U B' F' U' F2 L D R' B U2 
44. 11.14 U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B' U2 R' B F L D' F U2 F' U' B 
45. 8.71 F2 R' F' U D B' U D' L' F D2 R2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 B' 
46. 9.23 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R' U' L' B2 U' F' U' R2 U 
47. 9.92 D' F B' R B' L F U2 L' B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 
48. 8.85 B' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B' L F2 D L2 B2 F R2 F' 
49. 9.10 B2 L2 F L2 D' B2 R' F' R' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 L' D2 B2 U' 
50. 9.82 B2 D U R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' U2 B2 R U' F U2 L2 B2 R' 
51. 9.26 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F R' D U' F' L' F' R' U B 
52. 10.22 R D' U' F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B R' F' R D L D' U2 R 
53. 7.46 F' B D2 B R B' U B' R F2 U B2 U' L2 U F2 B2 D L2 
54. 10.18 R' D2 B' L2 D2 B' F D2 R2 B L2 F' R' U' B L B L B2 
55. 11.29 B' L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U B2 L' F R' B' L2 F' L' F2 
56. 7.93 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B R U F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U B F' 
57. 13.88 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B D2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' U F2 U' L2 D R U B F' 
58. 9.66 D' U2 R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' R' U F' R D2 U2 F D U B R' 
59. 11.59 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 F R F2 U F' U' B2 R' U L2 
60. 10.35 L2 B2 R B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L' D U2 B2 R D2 F' R' B D R 
61. 9.64 B2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 D' B L F2 R D' F U' R' U2 
62. 9.59 U R2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' B L D F' U' L 
63. 8.01 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U L B' D' F' D F' L D' L2 U 
64. 10.02 L' F B' D2 R2 D L U D' B' D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 
65. 8.86 B U F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R' D2 U L' D B' L2 D' B2 
66. 9.55 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 F U R D U' F2 D2 U' L D' 
67. 8.05 U L' U2 L R2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R' D2 U F2 U2 B U2 L2 B L' 
68. 7.01 B2 L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F D' B L2 D U2 L D B2 U' L' 
69. 6.62 B L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B' F' U2 F' R' B R2 F L' U2 L' U F' D' 
70. 9.78 R' D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 B' D' R' D F L2 U B' U' 
71. 9.97 F2 D L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R U' R D B' L' U2 B' U L2 
72. 9.21 R D' B' U' R F2 R' D B U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U' 
73. 11.31 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F R U' L' D' L2 U B2 F R2 
74. 8.95 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 B R2 U B2 D R U F' R' B' D' L2 
75. 8.87 B2 R F2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U' B2 F R2 F R' F' L' F' R' 
76. 9.69 B R L2 B' U R D L F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 U2 D 
77. 9.24 R B' R2 D2 L2 F U2 F U2 L2 B2 L' D' U2 B D2 B' R' U' 
78. 10.31[wrong pll ] B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F' U' R U2 F D' L B2 D U 
79. 9.09 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 R D2 B2 F2 L' D' L F' R2 B U L2 D2 L' F2 
80. 9.17 F' B2 D2 R F2 D2 L2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 L' B' D' L2 B L2 
81. 10.54 U2 R B U2 L D B' D' R D2 B2 D2 R L F2 R2 L F2 B2 U 
82. 9.10 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 D' L R D L F' L D' F2 U' L 
83. 10.27 R2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R U R D' L D B R F L 
84. 8.77 R D' R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 R2 F L' D U' R2 D' B' F L2 
85. 12.50 L2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 B U' F' D2 L' R B D2 L' U 
86. 8.65 B2 D R' B2 D' B' U F' R' L' F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 
87. 9.50 L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 U R' D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B 
88. 10.31 U' F2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L R2 D' B2 R D U F2 L 
89. 9.25 L' B U2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L D' F D2 R' D F' 
90. 12.64 B2 D B2 D B2 D R2 D U2 R2 D R U2 L2 B D U2 R B2 F' R 
91. 9.21 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 L B U2 F2 L' R D' R U B' 
92. 9.58 R B2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 F' R D2 L U' R' B' F' D' B2 
93. 9.06 L' F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L B' U' B' R2 U2 F2 U 
94. 10.17 R F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F' D2 R F L U B2 L F2 D2 F2 
95. 9.98 D' R' D' L F D' R2 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 
96. 11.22 R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 F' L2 F U B L' R2 D2 U' R2 F' U' F' 
97. 13.03 D2 R' U2 R D2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 B' D L' R' B D2 L2 D' B2 U 
98. 9.62 L' D2 L' R2 F2 U2 R U2 R' D2 R F' D2 F' D2 U' F' D F D2 
99. 5.17 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R' B' F' R U F L R B' D2 
100. 13.67 L F' R' F U' B' R2 B L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' 
101. 11.39 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R F D' B' U' R' D R' U R' 
102. 9.92 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' U L B' F R2 U L D2 L B2 U2 
103. 8.77 F D2 L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 D B R B L2 D2 B2 R2 D 
104. 8.98 U' D R' D F B D' R' U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D B2 F' 
105. 8.45 D2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F D2 L2 F' U L' D' L B' D' L B' R' D 
106. 10.07 D' B2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 U B2 U B' F2 L B F2 D F' R F2 R' 
107. 11.39 L F2 U' L' U' R' L B' R D2 R L D2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 U 
108. 8.85 R2 B R2 D2 F D2 F R2 D2 B F' U R2 D L2 R F' D2 L F2 U 
109. 9.38 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D F2 D2 L R F L' U 
110. 8.72 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' B' L2 D2 R D B U' L B' 
111. 11.14 L2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D R2 D R' U F U2 L U2 B R F' U 
112. 10.62 R L2 F D' B' L U2 F D F' B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 
113. 10.60 U B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 F U2 R' F2 U' R D R' B2 F' 
114. 9.56 F' L' D F D2 R' U2 L B' R' U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 
115. 10.66 U L2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F U' B D2 B R' B2 D2 U B' 
116. 12.15 R2 D R' F B' D' L F2 U F D2 R2 F2 B' D2 F2 R2 L2 
117. 12.83 U2 F2 L R2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' F2 D B2 L U2 F' L D2 U L'
YEAAAAAH!!!!!!!!
99. 5.17 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R' B' F' R U F L R B' D2
inspection: x2 y
cross: D L D R' D' 5
pair#1: y R U' R' U R U' R' 7 
pair#2: U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R 12
pair#3: y' D U' R U R' D' 6 
pair#4+Last layer skip: U R U' R' F R' F' R U2 9
39 moves: 5.17 = 7.54 tps!!
every thing PB except for avg 5 and avg 12, yesterday everything wuld have been pb except for avg 12!


----------



## nalralz (Jan 4, 2015)

3x3: 10.00 solve with winter variation.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 4, 2015)

9.25 single with OLL skip into R perm


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok, finally got around to doing some frame counting. 1.70 OLL parity and 0.70 PLL parity. OLL parity alg was r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 x' U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> All of my PBs
> 
> 1/5/12/100
> 
> ...


2:06.60 5x5 PB ao5 for the weekly competition  great way to start the year.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 5, 2015)

1:13.930 PB single 4x4x4. Closing in on sub-1min.

Edit: 1:13.21 New PB single DP. Awesome.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2015)

6x6x6

2:18.60 single

2:24.24 avg5 = 2:24.51, 2:21.44, (2:41.67), 2:26.77, (2:18.60)

2:30.97 avg12 = 2:24.51, 2:21.44, 2:41.67, 2:26.77, (2:18.60), 2:32.37, (2:42.54), 2:25.62, 2:38.32, 2:30.93, 2:36.51, 2:31.54


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2015)

imvelox said:


> :tu
> wat 28 solves in one day



Haha yeah, it took like 5 hours with many breaks in between


----------



## Torch (Jan 5, 2015)

R B' U2 F L2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 D2 L D' B2 L R2 D2 R2 B'

9.80

y'
D L' D R' D2
L' U L U2 R U R'
U R' U R U2 y' L' U L
R U R' y R' U' R L' U L
U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U

46/9.80=4.69 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2015)

4:52.61 7x7 PB single, 4th sub 5

Edit: Almost got a sub 4:50 single, but of course I had to lock up, pop and accidentally stop the timer -_- The mo3 would've probably been sub 5 too...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 4:52.61 7x7 PB single, 4th sub 5


Nice! 


Iggy said:


> Almost got a sub 4:50 single, but of course I had to lock up, pop and accidentally stop the timer -_- The mo3 would've probably been sub 5 too...


I know that feeling... During a 7x7 practice a few weeks ago, I got a solve with the solve fastest first four centers I've ever had (~1:17) and it ended in a pop during L2C. 

I also did 7x7 today, and got a 3:55.38 AO5 and 4:00.96 AO12.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 5, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> I don't time solves too often, but I just timed one and got 44.94! I got a skip on the last middle edge, and edge placement skip (is this called edge permutation? I'm still not sure).



Yep. EP is edge permutation


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, but not necessarily in that order depending on the beginners method. The one I taught my wife is EO, CP, CO, then EP. I think thats pretty common


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> Thanks. So is it edge orientation, edge permutation, corner permutation, then corner orientation in the beginner's method?


Yes. A lot of cubers would say EO -> CO -> CP -> EP is better (orientation then permutation, instead of edges then corners) because it makes CFOP easy to learn, but I think your method is easier to learn if you're a beginner because the algorithms are shorter.



obelisk477 said:


> Yes, but not necessarily in that order depending on the beginners method. The one I taught my wife is EO, CP, CO, then EP. I think thats pretty common


Interesting... I've only heard EO -> CO -> CP -> EP and EO -> EP -> CP -> CO used before. So yours is a bit like EOCPLL?


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Interesting... I've only heard EO -> CO -> CP -> EP and EO -> EP -> CP -> CO used before. So yours is a bit like EOCPLL?



Well idk what that is, but I hacked together a beginners method with the fewest algs. Its FRURUF or FURURF for EO, 1 or 2 look niklas for CP, (R' D' R D)*x and what not for pure CO, and 1 or 2 look {M,U} U-perm for EPLL. She picked it up quick, and i think the M,U algs are more intuitive than the R,U ones


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Interesting... I've only heard EO -> CO -> CP -> EP and EO -> EP -> CP -> CO used before. So yours is a bit like EOCPLL?



I also teach EO, CP, CO, EP but I teach FUR, Niklas, Sunes (left and right). It seems to work well for newbies.

They can also be taught how to track the pairs and understand how the algs work.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

OH Average of 5: 17.23
1. 16.34 U2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L' D2 U2 F' R2 D B2 D' F2 R B' U' 
2. 17.71 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B' U F2 R' B R2 B2 U2 R F2 U' 
3. (14.65) R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 L D' L2 D2 F' R2 F L2 D' F2 
4. (19.32) L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U R F L2 U2 L2 U L' D F' 
5. 17.63 D R2 D L2 F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U L U' R' D2 B' L D' U' L U2

also 8.36 3x3 single.
F' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' R' U B' U L R B L' R' F

z2 x' F R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R//cross cancelled into first 2 pairs
U2 y' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L //F2L3
U' R U' R' U R U' R'//F2L4
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2//OLL+PLL skip

5.38 TPS...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

3x3 Average of 50: 13.41


Spoiler



1. 11.54 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' R F2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 
2. 14.69 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B' R2 U' L2 B' L' F' L D F2 U L 
3. 13.32 D' L2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F U L2 R' B2 U2 L' U B D' R' 
4. 13.06 L2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F2 D' F2 U L F R2 D2 U2 R F' D L2 D' 
5. (17.10) F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 B R2 B' U' L B D2 L2 D2 R U' L2 U' 
6. 14.54 U' B2 R' D F L U2 D2 B U F L2 F' B' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F 
7. 11.79 F' L2 U' F2 B2 U L F' U B L' B2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 
8. 14.83 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' R2 D R' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' 
9. (16.80) U B2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 F' R' B2 F D' L F' L' 
10. 14.10 F2 R' B D F B U' B' L' D2 B D2 F' U2 B U2 D2 F' R2 F 
11. 14.45 D2 L B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 R F2 D L2 R2 D' R' D F L2 U 
12. 11.27 F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U' L' D2 R2 U' L R D2 F U 
13. 14.40 F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B' R' U F R2 D2 L2 D F R' 
14. 12.71 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U' B' L' F' R F L2 D2 R B2 U2 
15. 12.14 L U2 R2 F2 R' U B' U' F' R L U2 F2 R B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R2 
16. 14.05 D2 U R2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B F2 R' F U2 B' R' U F R 
17. 14.21 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R U2 R2 D' F R' U2 F' R' U2 B' 
18. 12.87 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L B U B2 L D2 B' R' U' B 
19. 12.80 D L2 U' L F' L2 U2 L' B' R' F2 U R2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 
20. 12.64 R2 U2 R B2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B U' R2 U F2 D' U B2 F' L' 
21. (10.26) U2 B' F' L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 U2 F L' B F' L2 B' D F' D' L2 
22. 12.91 U2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L F D' B2 U R' F2 L F' R 
23. (9.94) R F' U2 D' R' U L' B' D2 F' B2 U D2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 
24. 14.59 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B' L' U B L2 F U' R2 F R 
25. 16.66 B' L2 B R2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 F' U2 R' D' L D' R B' D L2 B U2 
26. 13.37 B2 R' L2 F' D' B2 U2 R' F D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 L2 
27. 15.96 U2 F2 D2 B R2 B F U2 B' U2 L2 U' F2 U L R F U L D' U' 
28. 13.49 L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' F' D B2 R2 B R' F2 D F' D 
29. 11.72 R' L' F U D B R2 B2 R B2 L2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' 
30. 10.72 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 D' U2 B R2 F' D F' U' F' R B2 F 
31. 14.47 F U' R' B D2 L' F U' R2 D' F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' 
32. 14.08 L F2 U2 D' F' L' U' F' B' R L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 
33. 13.82 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U B2 L B F2 U F L2 D 
34. 13.19 U2 L' U D' F2 R' L F' D' L F2 L' B2 U2 R2 L F2 R B2 
35. 13.74 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U B D2 B D2 L B2 F2 L F2 L' 
36. 13.80 L2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 L' R' D' B' U' L2 R2 B' U B R2 F 
37. (16.80) D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B D U2 B U' R' F2 U' R F' 
38. 14.60 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' D B' R2 U2 F D' R D' U2 
39. 13.14 L2 F' B2 L2 U' D' B' U R L B2 R2 U L2 U D' R2 L2 D' F2 D2 
40. 11.43 B D B R' D2 F' B2 D F' L' D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 R D2 F2 R' 
41. 12.37 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F R D B F' R' B L' U2 L2 
42. 12.05 R2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B R' F U2 B' L' D' U F R2 
43. 11.94 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 F L2 F' L B U' L R B' U L' D' L' 
44. 11.83 L' U' F B' D2 L' U' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B 
45. (10.32) R2 B D2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' B' D' B' R B L' U' B2 L' 
46. 12.00 U2 B U2 L2 B' F' R2 F L2 F2 D2 U' L' F R' F2 R B2 D2 
47. 16.59 R2 U2 L F2 L F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 B L D2 U L' R U' F' R 
48. 15.65 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U L U L' F L U' B' D2 F U' 
49. 14.86 D' B2 D' F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B L F' R B' D2 U2 L2 R' B' 
50. 11.52 F2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 U R2 U' B' U R2 F2 L' B L2


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> Do you know what OLL and PLL are? Are they like EO, CO, CP and EP?


OLL is when you do EO+CO at the same time, and PLL is when you do CP+EP at the same time.
OLL is short for Orientation of the Last Layer.
PLL is short for Permutation of the Last Layer.


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> Oh, thanks. Should I learn them?


Not yet. Learn 4-look last layer first. This thread was really useful to me when I first started.


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> Is 4 look last layer the same as EO > CO > CP > EP that you mentioned earlier?


PMed you because this conversation doesn't really belong here.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2015)

PB average of 5!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-5
avg of 5: 9.33

Time List:
1. 8.87 F U R L B R' U' L U L2 B2 D' F2 U D L2 B2 U2 R' 
2. 10.48 U2 F2 D F L B U F2 R2 L' U B2 U D R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 
3. (10.50) U2 F B2 L' U2 L2 D F L U' F2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' B2 L2 U2 
4. 8.62 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 B U2 B R2 U2 L' D' L2 R D 
5. (8.60) D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 B' D' U F' L' U2 F2

BJ counting 10.4


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> PB average of 5!
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-5
> avg of 5: 9.33
> 
> ...



Roll it!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2015)

6th solve was 13 something... I was too excited


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2015)

lol I started doing some OH for fun

14.05 D2 R U R U2 L2 U F L' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U

PB single, had an OLL skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> lol I started doing some OH for fun
> 
> 14.05 D2 R U R U2 L2 U F L' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U
> 
> PB single, had an OLL skip



Wait wat since when was my OH faster than yours


EDIT: >6 posts per day lol


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 5, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.79
worst time: 14.50

current mo3: 9.88 (σ = 1.33)
best mo3: 9.09 (σ = 1.57)

current avg5: 9.88 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 9.81 (σ = 1.14)

current avg12: 10.94 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 10.46 (σ = 0.99)

current avg50: 11.18 (σ = 1.00)
best avg50: 11.05 (σ = 0.89)

current avg100: 11.22 (σ = 0.98)
best avg100: 11.22 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 11.22 (σ = 0.98)
session mean: 11.23


----------



## Iggy (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Wait wat since when was my OH faster than yours
> 
> 
> EDIT: >6 posts per day lol



You've been faster than me for quite some time now, I don't even have a sub 20 avg12 

More PBs:
18.63 avg5
21.78 avg100

Kinda messed up the last 10 solves of the avg100

Edit: rolled the avg100 to 21.74


----------



## mafergut (Jan 5, 2015)

My first two Ao100 of the year show that I am more or less where I was a couple weeks ago. Not better nor worse.

Long averages on the high 22s to low 23s. Rolling from the 1st Ao100 (done on 03/01) to today's Ao100 I get both PB Ao50 and Ao100, though. Does that count? I guess I can count PBs on long averages not done in a row or can I?

This also completes a full Ao1000 (23.60) since I started not deleting the sessions. So I'm officially sub-24 

No good short averages these two days, though, but the best time of the year is a 15.61, which is not that bad.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-5
solves/total: 1017/1030

avg of 50
current: 22.92 (σ = 1.89)
best: *22.53* (σ = 2.30)

avg of 100
current: 23.16 (σ = 2.29)
best: *22.83* (σ = 2.44)

avg of 1000
current: 23.60 (σ = 2.42)
best: *23.60* (σ = 2.42)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2015)

29.32 4x4 single on Mini AoSu. I think I've only ever had 3-4 of these. The cube isn't even broken in yet. Much potential here.

(29.32) B2 D' B' Uw2 F' R' Uw2 Fw' U' Uw2 L' B2 R2 F2 R2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B D2 Uw' R U F' Rw' Uw' L' B2 R Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 F L D' U B' U' Rw2

edit: 29.78 U F2 D' L2 F2 L' R' Uw' Rw2 U' F R F L2 Fw' R2 B D Rw' L' R D U' Uw B2 U2 Uw2 B' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 R' F2 R' D U' Rw


----------



## qaz (Jan 5, 2015)

roux pb...

17.952, 16.253, 19.337, 16.669, 17.202, 18.102, 18.501, (15.503), 16.253, 17.419, (21.435), 18.902 = 17.659


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 5, 2015)

14.60 OH Ao5!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 5, 2015)

1.45 pyra single! U L' R' B' U L' B' L'


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 5, 2015)

lel 4 moves...
What was your solution?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 6, 2015)

Cool. Another Sub-20 using ZZ exclusively with COLL/EPLL/ZBLL; no more OLL/PLL(well PLL when WV happen)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-5
avg of 5: 19.697

Time List:
1. 18.751 B U L2 U F2 U' F2 U' L2 U F L' R' B L2 D L F2 L' 
2. (21.741) B2 U F2 U2 B' R' B' L2 U B D2 F R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' B' L' 
3. 18.685 L2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 U2 R U2 F D' U' R B' L R B 
4. 21.654 F2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B L B' F' R2 F R' B F' 
5. (18.603) L2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 U' R' D2 F R2 U2 F D2 R



Starting to see some consistency and catching my CFOP times. 
The neat thing is that my blockbuilding is very very bad and usually takes about 70% of my solve time. 
I am averaging 4.3 seconds LL now(Last LL Ao100 I did) and I can predict my EO 100% in the 15 seconds inspection time and about 70-80% of the times I can plan the line too.
The second I get good with blocks, I will reach sub-15 instantly.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2015)

6x6x6 OH (no table abuse)

5:08.52 single
5:49.26 avg5: (6:01.70), 5:38.84, 5:50.64, (5:08.52), 5:58.31


----------



## qaz (Jan 6, 2015)

yay more roux pbs

13.768, 14.186, 15.519, 17.952, 16.919, 19.652, (24.320), 16.552, 16.169, 16.853, 17.202, (13.136) = 16.477

1-5 are 15.541 ao5


----------



## Iggy (Jan 6, 2015)

4:47.08 7x7 PB single, 5th sub 5


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 6, 2015)

Non lucky 3x3 PB: 9.59. Second best solve ever, but my 9.47 had a PLL skip. This one had an F perm with U2 AUF. :/


----------



## Hari (Jan 6, 2015)

Sq-1 NR single of 13.83 at Shaastra 2014


----------



## imvelox (Jan 6, 2015)

55.50 5x5 single tied ER (unofficial)

About 19/24/12


----------



## ottozing (Jan 6, 2015)

7.879 3x3 avg12 PB (by less than .01)

Heading back home in 2 days so I'll be able to start filming again. Planning on uploading a sub 8 3x3 avg12 and a 3.2x skewb avg12 soon.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 6, 2015)

9.92, 9.93, 8.75, 9.82, 10.25, 9.13, (16.19), (8.05), 9.31, 8.30, 8.79, 9.08 => 9.33, wut wut (also I still exist?!)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 6, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.92, 9.93, 8.75, 9.82, 10.25, 9.13, (16.19), (8.05), 9.31, 8.30, 8.79, 9.08 => 9.33, wut wut (also I still exist?!)



ummm.... who are you?


----------



## EMI (Jan 6, 2015)

Former WR holder Anssi Vanhala


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mega
Average of 5: 2:04.95
1. 2:09.89 
2. 2:04.29 
3. 2:00.66 
4. (2:12.31) 
5. (1:58.10)


----------



## Iggy (Jan 6, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.92, 9.93, 8.75, 9.82, 10.25, 9.13, (16.19), (8.05), 9.31, 8.30, 8.79, 9.08 => 9.33, wut wut (also I still exist?!)



Nice :tu


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 6, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.92, 9.93, 8.75, 9.82, 10.25, 9.13, (16.19), (8.05), 9.31, 8.30, 8.79, 9.08 => 9.33, wut wut (also I still exist?!)



You planning to come to any Finnish comps this year?

Also tell Ville to start practising BLD again before I break rest of his NRs too


----------



## Iggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-6
solves/total: 19/19

single
best: 4:46.65
worst: 6:04.24

mean of 3
current: 5:26.20 (σ = 6.25)
best: 5:05.25 (σ = 11.96)

avg of 5
current: 5:24.23 (σ = 4.40)
best: 5:05.25 (σ = 11.96)

avg of 12
current: 5:21.77 (σ = 6.77)
best: 5:16.96 (σ = 18.83)

Average: 5:20.98 (σ = 16.63)
Mean: 5:21.45

7x7 PBs


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.92, 9.93, 8.75, 9.82, 10.25, 9.13, (16.19), (8.05), 9.31, 8.30, 8.79, 9.08 => 9.33, wut wut (also I still exist?!)



pls no pls no pls no pls no pls no

stahp


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 6, 2015)

1: 28.28	B2 D L D R U' F L2 B2 U D2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2
2: (19.91)	R2 D B L F R U' L U' F' R U R2 L2 U2 D F2 R2 U2 R2
3: (41.39)	R2 B D F R2 F U2 B2 L F L2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 L
4: 32.74	U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 F' D' L' R2 F R U2 B F2 D'
5: 21.62	B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' U2 F2 D R' U B' R' F' D' L2 U'
PB OH ao5 and single  ima righty


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 6, 2015)

Username said:


> pls no pls no pls no pls no pls no
> 
> stahp



You start practising  good to get some competition for you. ..


----------



## Username (Jan 6, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> You start practising  good to get some competition for you. ..



but...but...but i still haven't gotten his single and I don't want to lose my avg :c


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 6, 2015)

Username said:


> but...but...but i still haven't gotten his single and I don't want to lose my avg :c


Well I guess you should be practising then instead of posting here ;D


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm probably too lazy to attend a competition, so no worries


----------



## Mozart (Jan 6, 2015)

PB average of 5, YAY for sub-10 !!!

Average of 5: 9.94
1. 8.85
2. (12.58)
3. 11.70
4. (8.40)
5. 9.26

Cubing since march 2014


----------



## Julian (Jan 6, 2015)

6.37 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 U2 R' D2 U' F' R2 U' R' D B F'

.07 off of PB

y R' F R U2 R
U2 L U L'
U2 R U R2 U' R
y' R U' R'
y R U2 R' U' R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2

unnecessary rotations :/

32 moves with cancellations lol


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2015)

6x6:

5:31.34, 5:08.83, 5:58.01, 6:10.12, 5:32.26 = 5:40.54 Ao5
First three are 5:32.73 Mo3

E: fml
4.766, 69 moves, *14.477 TPS*
1 0 3 5\15 6 9 4\12 11 2 14\13 8 10 7
L2URURDLDRUL2RURDRUL2DLURDRULDR2ULULDRDLULURDLRDULURLD2RULURDRUL2DRUL
What's annoying about this is that I'd just washed my hands and one of my fingers was still a bit wet, and it slipped off the key halfway through the solve. Could've been 0.3-0.5 seconds faster, and the TPS could've been much better.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 6, 2015)

First pyra sub-7 Ao100. 6.59!  
5.3 Ao12 too!


----------



## timeless (Jan 6, 2015)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 15.42
> 1. 16.94 L2 D' L' U2 L2 F R2 D F D L2 R B' U2 D B' R' L D2 R L F2 R B L
> 2. (14.01) D' F2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F D2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F2 U R2 L' U L' R2 U2 D' F' D
> 3. (25.38) D F U D2 L2 U2 F U B2 L' F B2 U' F2 L' F2 L2 F B R' D2 F L2 F L'
> ...



Average of 5: 15.00
1. (13.62) L2 D' L2 D' B F' D R' F' D' U' L2 B F R' D L D' B2 R2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 
2. 15.73 R F B U' B' D2 L B D L2 B U B U' D R2 U2 L B' D' U2 B2 R' F2 D2 
3. (17.73) B R' L' D' F' R' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B' F' R' L U D L2 R' D' L F2 L2 F 
4. 15.49 D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B D' R U R D R2 U2 B2 D' L R2 F' B' U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 
5. 13.79 R D R F2 U B' F L2 U2 L' F D' F' B' D' B' U B L D2 B U2 L' F2 B'


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2015)

162. 12.33 D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 R' D' R2 D L2 U' F' D R2 U

y' z // Inspection
U L u F' L' F // F2B-1 (6/6)
U R U M' U2 B // F2B-2 (6/12)
U' R' U2 R r2 U r2 U2 R' U R // F2B-3 (11/23)
U R U R' M' U2 R U' r' // F2B-4 (8/31)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (13/44) (EO skip)
U M' U2 M' U' M2 // ULUR (6/50)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // EP (7/57)

*4.62 TPS*
No pauses except like .2 of a second before CMLL


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> lel 4 moves...
> What was your solution?



R B U B , I know it's only four moves, but it's unofficial so it still counts, even though it's not my PB


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2015)

3x3x3 computer cube. Had some really nice F2Ls 

Best avg5: 7.654 (9.761) (7.228) 7.446 7.468 => 7.523
Best avg12: 7.654 9.761 7.228 7.446 7.468 8.806 (11.249) 8.649 8.751 7.965 (6.900) 8.675 => 8.240


----------



## Iggy (Jan 7, 2015)

First 7x7 solve of the day: 4:50.11


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 7, 2015)

A week of doing big cubes. I dropped my PBs by a ton.

5x5x5: New PB 3.27.31 (PB last week was 5mins)
6x6x6: New PB 7:20.36 (PB last week was 9mins)

These times are on Unmodded SS cubes. Can't week to see the time drops after another week of big cube solving and after I get my Aoshi & Huachuang.


----------



## ESCool (Jan 7, 2015)

Got a 50 second solve on 4x4  YAY!!!!


----------



## cashis (Jan 7, 2015)

sub 17 ao5


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 7, 2015)

Clock AO1000: 7.79. I think this will be the last using qqTimer, it doesn't seem great with holding 1000 times at once. Probably switching to Prisma from now on.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 7, 2015)

so close

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-6
avg of 12: 4.05

Time List:
1. (2.98) U R' B' R B' L R' U' 
2. 3.76 L B' R L' U L' B U' l r u 
3. 3.93 B' R' B R' L B' R' U' r' u 
4. (5.94) U L U' R' L U' R L' l r' u 
5. 3.52 L' B U B L U L B l r' u' 
6. 4.76 U R' U' R' U' L' B' L' l r 
7. 3.47 U' L' U B' R L R' L r' b' u 
8. 4.12 U B' L B' R B' L' U' r 
9. 4.76 U' B R' U L R' L' B l' b 
10. 3.26 L' B L R L' R' L B' r' b' u' 
11. 3.97 U R L' B U R' B' U' r' b 
12. 5.00 U L U' R' U' L U' L' l' r b'


----------



## cashis (Jan 7, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> so close
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-6
> avg of 12: 4.05
> ...



First 5 are a sub 4 ao5


----------



## Iggy (Jan 7, 2015)

4:37.39 7x7 PB single wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 4:37.39 7x7 PB single wat



sub-5 comp mean pls


----------



## Iggy (Jan 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> sub-5 comp mean pls



I'll try 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-7
solves/total: 19/19

single
best: 4:37.39
worst: 6:23.49

mean of 3
current: 5:08.73 (σ = 2.99)
best: 5:01.23 (σ = 22.12)

avg of 5
current: 5:09.29 (σ = 2.43)
best: 5:09.29 (σ = 2.43)

avg of 12
current: 5:12.20 (σ = 8.32)
best: 5:12.20 (σ = 8.32)

Average: 5:15.23 (σ = 13.94)
Mean: 5:16.83

PBs single, mo3 and avg12. The mo3 had a counting 5:21 ugh


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

9.463 3x3 average of 12. Second best, still no PBs in 2015, but I'm only doing 3x3. Oh and 8.932 AO5, pretty sure that's top 3.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 7, 2015)

6.132 U B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D L R2 D' F2 L' F D F R2 

x y2
R' D2 R D2'
y' U R' U R
U L U L'
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
R U' R'
U r2 D r' U' r D' r2' U r U r'
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U

nice


----------



## APdRF (Jan 7, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 6.132 U B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D L R2 D' F2 L' F D F R2
> 
> *x* y2
> R' D2 R D2'
> ...



Fix'd. Nice solution though!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 6.132 U B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D L R2 D' F2 L' F D F R2
> 
> x y2
> R' D2 R D2'
> ...


y' R u R' U R' U' R u' R' // OLS


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 7, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/151
best time: 2.49
worst time: 18.83

current avg5: 5.43 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 4.26 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 5.39 (σ = 0.47)
best avg12: 4.83 (σ = 0.72)

current avg100: 5.75 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 5.71 (σ = 1.26)

Pyra PBs  I think I should buy a better Pyra...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

8.256 D L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F' U' F' D B L D' R' F2 U2
y' x
D' U' l L D U R'
U' R U R'
L U L' U L U' L' U2 R' U R
y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R2
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U
63 moves/8.256 = 7.63 TPS


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2015)

15 puzzle, just a few random solves with no warmup:
time: (6.651), 5.249, (4.871), 5.613, 5.520 = 5.460
movecount: (70), 64, (51), 62, 59 = 61.666

E: 5.849, 9.312, 5.706, (9.829), 6.524, 6.651, 5.249, (4.871), 5.613, 5.520, 6.140, 6.472 = 6.303
70, 95, 67, (99), 79, 70, 64, (51), 62, 59, 75, 71 = 71.200


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.463 3x3 average of 12. Second best, *still no PBs in 2015, but I'm only doing 3x3.* Oh and 8.932 AO5, pretty sure that's top 3.



As in all of 2015 you will only be doing 3x3? Curious, how many other official puzzles have you tried out?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> As in all of 2015 you will only be doing 3x3? Curious, how many other official puzzles have you tried out?



No, it's just all I've done so far. I do 2-5 skewb, pyra, mega and OH. I barely practice 5x5, pyra and mega though.
Also 10.238 AO100, best since my PB.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> No, it's just all I've done so far. I do 2-5 skewb, pyra, mega and OH. I barely practice 5x5, pyra and mega though.
> Also 10.238 AO100, best since my PB.



Sub-10 global pls


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-10 global pls



Gimme a month.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2015)

Roux
07-Jan-2015 15:41:19 - 16:02:49

Mean: 14.89
Average: 14.84
Best time: 11.34
Median: 14.79
Worst time: 20.38
Standard deviation: 1.85

Best average of 5: 13.03
26-30 - 13.24 (12.55) 12.64 (14.85) 13.22

Best average of 12: 13.95
25-36 - 13.52 13.24 12.55 12.64 14.85 13.22 16.22 (11.34) 14.09 (17.44+) 13.26 15.88



Spoiler: Times



1. 13.52 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B F' D' L' F L U' B2 U2
2. 14.55 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R' D' B2 D F U2 F U' R' D'
3. 14.36 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 D R2 L2 U' F' D' L2 U' F R' F2 D2 R U'
4. 18.02 F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 L' F' U2 B' U R D' L' U2
5. 20.38 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' F' R2 U L' D2 R' F' D B
6. 16.43 D' B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L U R D' U' F L2 U' B2 D2 U2
7. 15.25 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 U L D2 U' B2 R2 D F D L' F U2
8. 15.15 D L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 F' D R2 U L' D B' R D F' R
9. 15.05 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 F2 D U L2 B2 R D2 F' U' F2 L' B' R F D2 U
10. 15.19 F2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 U R' L U B2 R' F' D2 B' D L' D'
11. 14.81 U' L2 B2 D B2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 U' L' F R' B R' L B' D2 U B' U2
12. 13.82 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R' L2 D' R2 D L B' F' R' B2 U2
13. 14.76 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' U' F' R2 D2 B' R D' R B' U'
14. 15.70 U F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B' U2 F R2 L F U B'
15. 13.37 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F' R2 L' U2 F D2 B L2 D U'
16. 15.54 R2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U F B2 L' F' L2 D2 B U' R' L
17. 11.98 D2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L U F' R2 L2 F2 D' B' F
18. 13.73 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L U L F' L2 B' L' U2 R2 F2 D
19. 14.21 F2 L2 D U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 L2
20. 17.35 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 D R2 D U' R D F' D2 U2 F U' R2 D' F2
21. 14.93 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U F L2 F2 D' R2 L' B D' L' F' R' U'
22. 17.25 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B U F2 R L2 B2 L' U2 L' D
23. 14.76 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R B R' D2 F' U2 B F U' B2 U2
24. 17.85 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R B' L2 U' B2 U2 B' D' B D2 U2
25. 13.52 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D R U' L2 U2 L U B2 L F R'
26. 13.24 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D F' L' B' R' U2 L' F' D' U
27. 12.55 F2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R B L' B2 D L2 U2 B L2 F'
28. 12.64 U' R2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L' B' F' D R' U' F D2 L' D' L'
29. 14.85 B2 F2 U R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 L' F U' B D' F' U' R2 U2
30. 13.22 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U R' B2 D U' R' B' L2 B R U2
31. 16.22 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 R U B' U2 L' D2 B D2 U' L D
32. 11.34 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U' B U F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R U
33. 14.09 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 F' R B D' F D' R' B L2 D'
34. 17.44 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U L U F' R B' R U F U2 F U'
35. 13.26 B2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B D F' L U2 F2 U' F D2 F' U'
36. 15.88 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' B' R2 B2 R F L' B2 R'



14.19 Ao5 on cam.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> Roux
> 07-Jan-2015 15:41:19 - 16:02:49
> 
> Mean: 14.89
> ...



Wow, Roux main method now?


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Wow, Roux main method now?


Yes. I average 17 usually, but I'm averaging 15 today. I probably won't be tomorrow (but hopefully I will, obviously).


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yes. I average 17 usually, but I'm averaging 15 today. I probably won't be tomorrow (but hopefully I will, obviously).



That must be pretty frustrating, have you finished CMLL?


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That must be pretty frustrating, have you finished CMLL?


No, I still have 13 left. I only know two sune/antisune algs (normal alg and niklas/antiniklas), half the P cases, and I still have one L/T case left.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 7, 2015)

Good day for PB. Yesterday I tied my best to the thousandths of a second while my dog was trying to lick my face (17.388). Today I got a 16.989, 4 solves later I got a 16.555, and then the very next solve I got a 16.123 (Last one with a PLL skip but hey, it still counts)


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2015)

Roux Ao100.

Average: 15.40
Best time: 11.34
Worst time: 20.45
Standard deviation: 1.87



Spoiler



1. 13.52 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B F' D' L' F L U' B2 U2
2. 14.55 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R' D' B2 D F U2 F U' R' D'
3. 14.36 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 D R2 L2 U' F' D' L2 U' F R' F2 D2 R U'
4. 18.02 F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 L' F' U2 B' U R D' L' U2
5. 20.38 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' F' R2 U L' D2 R' F' D B
6. 16.43 D' B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L U R D' U' F L2 U' B2 D2 U2
7. 15.25 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 U L D2 U' B2 R2 D F D L' F U2
8. 15.15 D L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 F' D R2 U L' D B' R D F' R
9. 15.05 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 F2 D U L2 B2 R D2 F' U' F2 L' B' R F D2 U
10. 15.19 F2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 U R' L U B2 R' F' D2 B' D L' D'
11. 14.81 U' L2 B2 D B2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 U' L' F R' B R' L B' D2 U B' U2
12. 13.82 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R' L2 D' R2 D L B' F' R' B2 U2
13. 14.76 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' U' F' R2 D2 B' R D' R B' U'
14. 15.70 U F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B' U2 F R2 L F U B'
15. 13.37 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F' R2 L' U2 F D2 B L2 D U'
16. 15.54 R2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U F B2 L' F' L2 D2 B U' R' L
17. 11.98 D2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L U F' R2 L2 F2 D' B' F
18. 13.73 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L U L F' L2 B' L' U2 R2 F2 D
19. 14.21 F2 L2 D U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 L2
20. 17.35 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 D R2 D U' R D F' D2 U2 F U' R2 D' F2
21. 14.93 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U F L2 F2 D' R2 L' B D' L' F' R' U'
22. 17.25 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B U F2 R L2 B2 L' U2 L' D
23. 14.76 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R B R' D2 F' U2 B F U' B2 U2
24. 17.85 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R B' L2 U' B2 U2 B' D' B D2 U2
25. 13.52 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D R U' L2 U2 L U B2 L F R'
26. 13.24 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D F' L' B' R' U2 L' F' D' U
27. 12.55 F2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R B L' B2 D L2 U2 B L2 F'
28. 12.64 U' R2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L' B' F' D R' U' F D2 L' D' L'
29. 14.85 B2 F2 U R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 L' F U' B D' F' U' R2 U2
30. 13.22 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U R' B2 D U' R' B' L2 B R U2
31. 16.22 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 R U B' U2 L' D2 B D2 U' L D
32. 11.34 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U' B U F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R U
33. 14.09 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 F' R B D' F D' R' B L2 D'
34. 17.44 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U L U F' R B' R U F U2 F U'
35. 13.26 B2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B D F' L U2 F2 U' F D2 F' U'
36. 15.88 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' B' R2 B2 R F L' B2 R'
37. 15.37 B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' U' B' D' R2 D2 U2 F' D'
38. 16.21 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R B F' R U' F D' F2 U R
39. 17.29 R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' B R' F' U2 L B2 L U2 L' D' L'
40. 16.08 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U2 B D' F' D' R U2 B2 L F' R D2
41. 18.03 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D R2 F D2 F' R L B' L B2 R' D U'
42. 12.46 F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' B' D' L B U L D B' D' F' U2
43. 12.16 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U R' L2 D' B' F' U L' D B
44. 13.87 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B' U2 F L' U B2 F U' L2 D2 U'
45. 15.01 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D B R2 U L' D2 U2 B' L' D B2 U'
46. 16.92 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 F' B2 D2 B2 F2 L' D F' R D U
47. 13.69 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F D' F2 L' U2 B' R' D R2 F' U2
48. 16.30 B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F' D' U' F D L B' D2 L B
49. 15.08 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 F' L2 F2 R' U2 B' U2 B' R' D2 U'
50. 15.41 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L R2 B' F L D F2 R' F' L U
51. 13.74 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D' F R2 F' L D' F' L2 B D B
52. 17.33 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L B' R D' B2 F L' D' R' L'
53. 12.85 D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D B R F2 R2 L' D R B F' U
54. 16.54 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' L U' F' R F D' L2 U2 B' D
55. 14.39 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' L' F2 D' F R B' U' L' U' B2 F'
56. 15.25 U' L2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 F' L' D B' U' F' U' L' D2 L D2
57. 19.08 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U L2 D R D' F U B' U R' D2 R U'
58. 16.32 U2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L' F D B L' F2 R' D2 U L' F2
59. 14.92 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 L' U B' D2 B R2 L D' B' R2 U2
60. 12.98 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B U' B R2 F' R2 L' D' U2 R U2
61. 13.08 D2 L2 D R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B U' F L2 B R' F U' B D' U
62. 15.94 U' F2 L2 D U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F' L B' L' B R' F R2 D U
63. 18.04 U' L2 U B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' B' F' D' B L' U' R
64. 16.16 F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U B U' R F2 L B D R F' R'
65. 13.72 U2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F' R D R2 B' U' B' U2 R2 L
66. 16.26 U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 B' D2 R F2 D U2 R' U' B' R2 U2
67. 18.26 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F L U' R U' L' F U' B' F
68. 15.69 B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 R' L' F' D U2 R
69. 16.03 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U L B' U2 F' U2 R L U' B2 L U2
70. 15.21 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F' L U F U2 B2 F2 U' R' L
71. 17.56 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L' D L' D' B' F' R B F' L'
72. 14.77 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F L U' R2 D2 R B' L' D' U L
73. 16.81 D2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 F U' F' D U B2 R D F2 L2 U2
74. 17.10 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 L F D2 U' L' B D2 R2 B2
75. 19.59 L2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R D U' R2 F R B U' B2 R' L
76. 17.78 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L' D' R' F R F2 D' U B' R' U'
77. 13.98 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B' R2 B' F2 U' B D2 R F2
78. 15.03 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L U R2 B2 F' R' B' U R' L2 F'
79. 15.33 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' R2 U2 L U2 F D2 R B' R2 D' R' D2 U'
80. 18.20 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 L' B L' D R' B D2 R2 D R
81. 13.00 R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B' L' D' R2 L U B' R' B' L U'
82. 17.91 L2 D' U L2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F R B' F' L B F2 D U2 L' F'
83. 16.36 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U L2 F R2 U' F2 D' B R' D2 F' R'
84. 16.28 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U2 L F R' L B R' U' F' R D' U
85. 14.85 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D U B2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 F' U' R D R U2 R D' U2
86. 15.66 D2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' R F R' L2 F' L D B' U'
87. 16.48 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 L D L B' L' U R' U
88. 14.78 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B' R' F D' U' R U2 L U2 B2
89. 16.35 U B2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' R F R' B2 U2 L2 F U F U2
90. 13.42 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' U L2 F R2 L' F' D2 F' U'
91. 16.75 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B' R L' F' D B U2 R' U' F U2
92. 16.78 L2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 D' B2 U R2 B L' U R2 B2 U B' F2 D' L' U2
93. 17.61 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R B' L2 B2 U2 L' B D' F2 R2 F' U2
94. 13.77 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R U2 R B' F' L D' U' L' B U2
95. 15.89 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B' D' L2 B2 R' L F' R' D' R'
96. 20.45 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' F2 L2 B' D' R' F2 D2 U' F U'
97. 14.34 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 D' U' B D' L D' L2 F U'
98. 12.13 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' B R2 L B2 L D R' U B L
99. 15.98 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 R' L F L' U' B2 R' D B' U L'
100. 13.99 R2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 U L2 D U' B' R2 U L B2 L D' U R U2



Had a couple of breaks (the one after solve 90 is quite obvious), and this could've been much better, but I'm still happy with sub-15.5.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 7, 2015)

*2x2x2*

avg100: 3.48 (σ = 0.78) with a best avg12: 2.85 (σ = 0.39) - nothing else particularly interesting about it, only managed one sub-2 single :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That must be pretty frustrating, have you finished CMLL?



Sorry getting of topic but i was just wondering, on how ,any percent of your solves do you do 1LLL?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2015)

number of times: 64/64
best time: 1.82
worst time: 8.32
best avg5: 3.06 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 3.59 (σ = 0.76)
best avg50: 3.95 (σ = 0.66)

First ao50 on Pyra in a while, still waiting on my MoYu to come. Getting back to old speed now.



Spoiler



3.85, 3.50, 3.61, 4.01, 3.51, 4.74, 4.39, 4.39, 4.05, 3.03, 3.62, 2.14, 5.22, 2.54, 3.77, 3.55, 3.14, 4.73, 5.00, 3.35, 3.12, 5.05, 3.55, 3.54, 4.56, 1.82, 4.13, 4.09, 3.78, 3.09, 3.52, 6.64, 3.30, 3.66, 3.79, 5.99, 3.82, 5.09, 5.11, 4.47, 2.65, 6.31, 5.09, 3.58, 3.78, 4.54, 3.18, 3.86, 3.62, 4.55, 4.54, 3.70, 4.93, 5.44, 4.02, 6.26, 4.58, 3.06, 6.72, 7.31, 3.34, 3.31, 3.18, 8.32



3.06 ao5 scrambles


Spoiler



Average of 5: 3.06
1. 3.03 L' B U B' L R B' U' l r' u 
2. 3.62 U' R U' R' U' R' U B u' 
3. (2.14) U R U R B R' B' U l' r' u 
4. (5.22) L' B' R B L' U' B U R' l' r b u' 
5. 2.54 U L U' R' L' U' R' U l r' b'



5th scramble was really nice but I messed up.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Method(s)?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2015)

Solving centres+3 edges around one centre using a buncg of methods+intuition, then L3E (alg) for maybe 90% of solves, random other stuff for the 10%


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 8, 2015)

First Keyhole average

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-7
avg of 12: 7.69

Time List:
1. (4.94) U' R L R B' L B R' l r u' 
2. 5.41 L' U' B' R U B' L R L' l' 
3. 8.81 U B U B U' L R' L B' l r b' u 
4. (12.50) U L B R L' B L' R' l r u' 
5. 8.09 U L' R' U' B' L B' U L' l' r' b u 
6. 8.53 U R L B' L B' L' B' l' r' b u' 
7. 9.30 U L U R' L U B R' l' r 
8. 6.83 U' L B L' U' R U' L' l 
9. 9.03 B' U B' R L' U R' B l r b' u' 
10. 9.62 U R B' L R' L' U' R' b' u' 
11. 5.32 U' L' U' L' B' U' B' R b 
12. 5.95 R' B' U R' U R B U r' b


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 8, 2015)

PB skewb ao5 on cam.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-8
avg of 5: 5.58

Time List:
1. 4.60 L' B' R L R B' R U' R' 
2. 6.83 B U' R L' R U L R 
3. 5.30 L' B R U' R U' B' R L' 
4. (10.56) L' B' U' L' B U B L R' 
5. (4.55) R U B' R B' R' U' R'

EDIT: Just took a look at the video, my elbow must've bumped the camera cos the angle is ****. You can't even see the cube.


----------



## rebucato314 (Jan 8, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-8
avg of 5: 16.612

Time List:
1. (21.586) L' D' B' R2 L' U' F R2 B' L' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 D 
2. 16.210 R D U B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D B' D2 F2 L2 D' L' U2 F2 R 
3. (14.321) L' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 U2 L2 F' D' F' L B2 D' L2 B R' 
4. 17.442 R' L B2 R D F' R D B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L U2 R2 F 
5. 16.184 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L' F L' D L' R D R F U2

PB avg 5 + Sub-15 single!

(I average around 20 seconds)


----------



## Berd (Jan 8, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> I learned two look OLL and two look PLL. Is that an accomplishment?
> 
> I want to get started on learning full PLL quite quickly.


Of course [emoji8]


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 8, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Sorry getting of topic but i was just wondering, on how ,any percent of your solves do you do 1LLL?



Maybe 20-25% Most of them are ZBLLs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 8, 2015)

2x2Average of 50: 4.58


Spoiler



1. 4.84 F2 R2 U' R F2 R' F' R F' 
2. 3.93 R U R' F2 U' F' U' R' U2 
3. 4.03 F U' F U' R U2 F2 R F' U' 
4. 4.86 F2 U' F2 U' F U' R U2 R2 
5. 4.52 U F2 R F R2 U2 F R U' 
6. 5.92 F' U' F2 U' F U2 R' U' F' 
7. 4.76 U' R2 U' F' U' F' R F U 
8. 4.81 F R' U F2 R' F U' F R 
9. 4.00 R' F2 R U2 F' R F U2 R2 
10. 4.65 F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R U2 R 
11. (2.69) U' R' U' R' U F2 U' F U 
12. 3.95 F' R' U F2 R' F2 R' U' R' 
13. 5.64 U F2 R F' R2 F' R' 
14. (7.45) U R' F2 R' U R F' R U' 
15. 4.40 R F' R F R' F2 R2 U R' 
16. 5.44 R F R' U' F U2 R' U2 R 
17. (2.20) F2 U F R' U' 
18. (7.09) F' R2 U' F R2 F' U2 F' R' 
19. 3.55 R2 U F' R2 U R' F' U F2 
20. 4.60 R2 F U' R2 U F' 
21. 5.09 U F' R U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U 
22. 4.43 R U R2 U R2 U' R F' R 
23. 4.66 F2 R' F R' U' F R U' F 
24. 5.05 F' U' F2 U' R' F2 R 
25. 4.47 U F2 U2 R' F' U2 F R2 U' 
26. 4.67 U F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F 
27. (5.95) U R F2 R U R' U F' U2 
28. 3.94 F2 R' U2 R' U R F U2 R2 
29. 4.24 U2 R F U R2 F' R' U2 F 
30. 4.45 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U F2 R' U 
31. 4.63 U2 F U F2 R' U F' U' 
32. 3.77 U F' U F' U2 R F' R' F 
33. (3.16) R2 U F2 R F U2 R2 F R' 
34. 5.25 F U' F R' F U 
35. 4.20 F R' U F' U2 R2 
36. 3.88 R U' R F2 R' F2 U F U' 
37. 4.74 R' F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 F' U 
38. 5.13 R F U' R F U2 R' U 
39. 4.65 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R F R2 
40. 4.53 R U' F R' U R F' R' 
41. 3.58 R' U2 R F U R U2 
42. 4.07 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R' U F R' 
43. 5.45 U' R U' F U F2 R2 F' U2 
44. 3.90 F U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
45. 5.52 U' F R2 U' F R2 U' 
46. 4.97 R2 F U' F' R F' U R' 
47. 3.97 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R F2 R' 
48. 5.31 F2 R' F U' F U F' R' U 
49. 4.73 R F2 R' U' R F2 R2 U2 R' 
50. 4.15 U2 R' F R F R2 U' F



EDIT: 2:35.78 6x6 single with triple parity

EDIT: Megaminx Average of 12: 2:03.03
1. (1:39.97) 
2. 2:03.53 
3. 2:02.76 
4. (2:24.45) 
5. 1:55.74 
6. 1:57.88 
7. 1:54.05 
8. 2:04.69 
9. 2:10.15 
10. 2:16.38 
11. 1:59.27 
12. 2:05.85


----------



## imvelox (Jan 8, 2015)

Average of 5: 8.60
1. (8.16) U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R' F' R' B' R' D' L B' F2 D2 U2 
2. 8.16 L R U2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 R D2 F D' R2 B D2 F D2 U R 
3. (10.93) U' F' B2 U' R2 F D2 L D2 R2 F U2 B D2 F' B' D2 L2 U2 
4. 8.58 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F D2 R B2 F' U B2 U L D 
5. 9.05 R2 F R' D2 B' U F2 B2 R' B' D2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 

wat PB by .44

Also 9.73 avg12 and 10.31 avg50 PBs


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 8, 2015)

Pyra
Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-8
avg of 12: 3.98

Time List:
1. 4.39 U B L R U B' U L l 
2. 2.83 U L U B' L' R U B' l' r b' 
3. 4.20 L U R L U' L B R' B' l' r b' u 
4. 3.29 U' R' U B' R L U' R' B' r' 
5. 4.75 R U' R' B' L U' B U' l b' u' 
6. 4.73 U' R B L' B L U R' U l r 
7. (2.12) U R' B R U' B' U B' b' 
8. 4.28 L U R U L' B L' U l r' 
9. 3.75 U B' U R' B' L' B L' U' r' b' u 
10. 4.16 R U R U' B L' R U r' b u' 
11. 3.46 L' R' U' L U L B L' b u 
12. (6.47) U' R B L' U' L R U' r b' u'

Failed rolling. :/ PB though


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 8, 2015)

4x4

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-8
solves/total: 266/266

single
best: 31.18
worst: 50.20

mean of 3
current: 38.78 (σ = 1.00)
best: 32.50 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 5
current: 38.78 (σ = 1.00)
best: 33.81 (σ = 1.76)

avg of 12
current: 39.04 (σ = 2.12)
best: 36.03 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 50
current: 38.44 (σ = 2.38)
best: 37.59 (σ = 2.46)

avg of 100
current: 38.18 (σ = 2.47)
best: 37.86 (σ = 2.44)

Average: 38.92 (σ = 2.40)
Mean: 38.93


----------



## EMI (Jan 8, 2015)

FMC Average of 50: 29.14 (First 50 solves since I started doing statistics)
30.00, 28.00, 28.00, 28.00, (DNF), 27.00, (24.00), 32.00, 30.00, 29.00, 27.00, (22.00), 31.00, 27.00, 28.00, 27.00, 29.00, 29.00, 33.00, 25.00, 30.00, 27.00, 28.00, (35.00), 32.00, 31.00, 27.00, 25.00, 28.00, 29.00, 24.00, 28.00, 28.00, 27.00, 34.00, 30.00, (DNF), 33.00, 29.00, 32.00, 31.00, 28.00, 28.00, 32.00, 27.00, (21.00), 32.00, 30.00, 30.00, 34.00
Way too many fails in there. Sometimes I just can't concentrate :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 8, 2015)

EMI said:


> FMC Average of 50: 29.14 (First 50 solves since I started doing statistics)
> 30.00, 28.00, 28.00, 28.00, (DNF), 27.00, (24.00), 32.00, 30.00, 29.00, 27.00, (22.00), 31.00, 27.00, 28.00, 27.00, 29.00, 29.00, 33.00, 25.00, 30.00, 27.00, 28.00, (35.00), 32.00, 31.00, 27.00, 25.00, 28.00, 29.00, 24.00, 28.00, 28.00, 27.00, 34.00, 30.00, (DNF), 33.00, 29.00, 32.00, 31.00, 28.00, 28.00, 32.00, 27.00, (21.00), 32.00, 30.00, 30.00, 34.00
> Way too many fails in there. Sometimes I just can't concentrate :/


wut! how long did this take you srsly?


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> wut! how long did this take you srsly?


50 hours

E: wat... yellow cross, F perm, fullstep... sub-9.

24. 8.94 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 D2 L R2 D U2 F' L' F' L D' U2

y2 // Inspection
U R2 U2 F2 // Cross (4/4)
L' U L // F2L-1 (3/7)
R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/14) (paused after this pair)
R U R' L U L' // F2L-3 (6/20) (paused after this pair too)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/28)
U R' F' r U' r' F2 R // OLL (8/36)
U U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' // PLL (21/47)

5.26 TPS.

I haven't done CFOP for like a week

E2: Best average of 5: 11.59
24-28 - (8.94) (14.44) 12.79 12.25 9.74
Counting fullstep sub-10

E3: _Two_ counting fullstep sub-10s
Best average of 12: 12.80
23-34 - 14.49 (8.94) 14.44 12.79 12.25 9.74 14.24 (14.99) 13.91 13.94 12.76 9.48


----------



## GG (Jan 8, 2015)

Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 250/250
best time: 9.94
worst time: 22.70

current avg5: 15.04 (σ = 1.23)
*best avg5: 11.64 (σ = 0.63) PB*


Spoiler



(10.68), 11.60, 11.03, (14.50), 12.28



current avg12: 14.10 (σ = 1.61)
*best avg12: 12.63 (σ = 1.27) PB*


Spoiler



(10.68), 11.60, 11.03, 14.50, 12.28, 12.57, 12.01, 13.02, 14.14, (15.40), 14.08, 11.06



current avg50: 13.83 (σ = 1.42)
*best avg50: 13.59 (σ = 1.30) PB*

current avg100: 13.75 (σ = 1.42)
*best avg100: 13.68 (σ = 1.34) PB*

*session avg: 13.92 (σ = 1.43) PB avg250*
session mean: 14.04


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 9, 2015)

more keyhole

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-8
avg of 12: 6.81

Time List:
1. 5.23 R' L B' L R' B L' R' l' r 
2. 6.40 L' U B L' B' R L R' l r b 
3. 5.72 U B L' U' R' U B' L b u 
4. (4.68) U' R' B U B' R U L r' 
5. (13.81) U' R U B L U' R B' l' b u' 
6. 7.04 L U' L' R L' U L B l' r' b u 
7. 5.61 L U' B' U B L U' L l u' 
8. 9.52 U R' U B' U L B U B l r 
9. 7.39 U' L U' L B U B' U l r' b u' 
10. 6.09 U R L' R' U L U' R' l' b u' 
11. 7.54 U L U L U' B R B l r' b u 
12. 7.57 U L B' U R' L' B' U R r' b


----------



## Artic (Jan 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> 50 hours
> 
> E: wat... yellow cross, F perm, fullstep... sub-9.
> 
> ...



I'm catching up to you brother  For a while you were way ahead of me, but it seems you've veered off in other directions lately(Roux)  I'm averaging low 16's and close to breaking into 15's. Yay me!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2015)

9.590 avg100 on qcube


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> 50 hours
> 
> E: wat... yellow cross, F perm, fullstep... sub-9.
> 
> ...


nice solves


Spoiler: but



WHY THE **** ARE YOU DOING CFOP AGAIN??? I SWEAR, IT'S LIKE WATCHING AN ADDICT HAVE A RELAPSE 
don't know why I like non-cfop methods so much but I seriously do


----------



## GG (Jan 9, 2015)

another pb... avg12 = 12.54

13.12, 12.00, 12.40, 13.95, 13.46, 11.34, (10.72), (14.02), 10.91, 13.30, 13.06, 11.83


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

Artic said:


> I'm catching up to you brother  For a while you were way ahead of me, but it seems you've veered off in other directions lately(Roux)  I'm averaging low 16's and close to breaking into 15's. Yay me!


I think you've overtaken me then. I average 16.5ish. My solves are still bad in lots of ways though, so I think I could improve another couple of seconds easily 


IRNjuggle28 said:


> Spoiler: but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't do it that often, just when I get bored. Usually it's after seeing an easy cross and doing one CFOP solve... then I just go back to doing an entire Ao100  I get bored eventually though. I prefer non-CFOP methods too.


----------



## Artic (Jan 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> I think you've overtaken me then. I average 16.5ish. My solves are still bad in lots of ways though, so I think I could improve another couple of seconds easily
> 
> I don't do it that often, just when I get bored. Usually it's after seeing an easy cross and doing one CFOP solve... then I just go back to doing an entire Ao100  I get bored eventually though. I prefer non-CFOP methods too.



You're still much better than me though. Your solves are more fluid and your technique is more efficient. I still make tons of silly mistakes. Stupid V-perm


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

Artic said:


> You're still much better than me though. Your solves are more fluid and your technique is more efficient. I still make tons of silly mistakes. Stupid V-perm


My Roux solves are only more efficient because they're Roux  I pause quite a bit during Roux solves, and I rotate/pause way too much during my first block (which I still can't plan in inspection most of the time).
If you don't like V perms, switch to Roux, and avoid them forever. You know you want to do it!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> wut! how long did this take you srsly?



I have about 150 solves in. And it's only been 4 months.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2015)

10.45 OH single on cam wat


----------



## ottozing (Jan 9, 2015)

3.247 skewb avg12 on cam with pov angle thing. I'll make a thread/upload it tomorrow.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 10.45 OH single on cam wat



wat gj


----------



## EMI (Jan 9, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> wut! how long did this take you srsly?



maybe a month, but this week I only did one^^ During holidays I did maybe 2.5 a day though.


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 10.45 OH single on cam wat


what...
I give up practising OH


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2015)

3.99 Last layer ao50


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 9, 2015)

Cool. If i get bored i may edit and upload the whole vid lel

Average of 100: 12.04



Spoiler: stats



number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.02
worst time: 17.55

current mo3: 10.38 (σ = 1.27)
best mo3: 9.98 (σ = 0.80)

current avg5: 11.72 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 10.64 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 11.71 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 11.44 (σ = 1.45)

current avg50: 11.94 (σ = 1.41)
best avg50: 11.94 (σ = 1.41)

current avg100: 12.04 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 12.04 (σ = 1.28)





Spoiler: times



11.44, 10.31, 14.42, 10.57, 11.54, 11.83, 12.01, 11.59, 12.79, 14.64, (9.09), 14.22, 11.97, 13.34, 13.46, 10.60, 11.37, 10.85, 12.13, 10.57, 13.17, 12.72, 10.91, 13.91, 11.39, 12.87, (9.54), 10.79, 11.95, 10.34, 14.15, 13.43, 11.17, 14.84, 10.83, 11.86, 12.27, 10.29, 12.42, 13.71, 11.58, 13.70, 13.20, 11.28, 13.39, 12.54, 11.78, 14.36, 12.74, 11.77, 12.64, 11.42, 12.23, 10.55, 13.53, 9.83, 10.58, 11.55, 10.95, 13.72, 11.95, (15.32), 10.18, 11.60, 11.49, 12.05, 13.65, 10.75, 11.48, (16.54), 11.18, 14.14, 11.41, 10.97, 11.42, 12.13, (9.44), 11.93, 11.55, (15.14), 13.04, (17.55), 10.02, 11.06, 9.81, 12.98, 14.14, 11.08, (9.10), 10.16, 10.67, 11.61, 12.91, (16.10), 13.55, 13.05, 13.92, 10.58, 11.54, (9.02) 



Spoiler: scrambles :P



Average of 100: 12.04
1. 11.44 U R U' D B2 D2 F' R L2 B' R D2 L U2 D2 F2 R U2 R' D2 L 
2. 10.31 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D R' F' L U' B R D' L' U' 
3. 14.42 F' R U D' R B' R F2 U' D2 L2 F D2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' B2 
4. 10.57 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L' B F2 D L' F' U' F' U2 B' 
5. 11.54 D F' D' B R D F2 L2 U' R' F2 L' F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 
6. 11.83 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 R D' F2 L' B' L' D2 R2 B' D' 
7. 12.01 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U' F R' F' L D2 B F2 L2 R B2 
8. 11.59 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D R2 D L2 U L B' D L U B' R2 F2 L R2 
9. 12.79 R2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F U2 L D' F2 U L B' D' U R2 U2 
10. 14.64 L B' U2 D2 B U L' F L D R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 
11. (9.09) L U2 L B2 U' D' B' U2 L' F' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 
12. 14.22 F2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 B' R' U' B' L D' U B2 U' F' 
13. 11.97 R2 F L' U2 R2 B' L2 D L U R2 U D' R2 D R2 L2 D F2 
14. 13.34 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B L' R D U B' D L' D B2 
15. 13.46 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D' B' F' L' F2 L' B' U' L B' F2 
16. 10.60 L F2 R2 F' B2 L2 D R2 B U2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L F2 R 
17. 11.37 D' R2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 D L2 F' D R' F L F2 R' D2 B D' 
18. 10.85 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' U B2 L' U B2 L' U B F2 
19. 12.13 F U L U L' D F' L U L2 F' B U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F' 
20. 10.57 L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 L' U L2 B2 U B R D' U L 
21. 13.17 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 D U2 F' L2 F' D L B' R D2 R2 F 
22. 12.72 L2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 F U R D' L D' U L2 R U2 B' 
23. 10.91 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U F2 D2 U' L U' R2 B2 D' L' F R2 D B2 
24. 13.91 D R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B' R D B2 D2 L F D' R2 F2 
25. 11.39 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 F2 U' F' U2 R D L B' R F' D2 
26. 12.87 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U' R D2 R' D' L D' B D2 R2 U2 
27. (9.54) B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 U F2 U B' L' F' L D2 L' R2 U' B2 D2 
28. 10.79 D F2 D B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' R D' L2 F' R2 F' L' D' B F' D' 
29. 11.95 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 D F R B2 D B' U2 R F2 
30. 10.34 D2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F' D' L B2 D L B D' L' U L 
31. 14.15 F2 D F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U' R' F' R' U B2 U L F 
32. 13.43 U2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B R' F2 R' U' R' D F2 R' U2 B 
33. 11.17 B' D' L D R2 D' R B' D' R' D2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 
34. 14.84 L2 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' L B D' R2 F D L2 R B D 
35. 10.83 F' L2 U R2 F L2 U2 F' U F U2 L F2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R 
36. 11.86 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U L D2 U L' B' L2 F' U2 F D' 
37. 12.27 D' F' R D2 F2 B' U' F R' U2 L' U2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L2 
38. 10.29 D F' U' D' B U2 L U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B L2 
39. 12.42 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' F' U2 L' D U2 F' L D2 U2 B2 F' 
40. 13.71 L B2 D2 R F2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D' L B R2 D U' R2 U' R2 
41. 11.58 R L D B' L' D' F' U B' D2 L' B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 
42. 13.70 R' D L F2 D R' F' L' U L' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' 
43. 13.20 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 F R B' D B F2 L' R2 B2 R2 
44. 11.28 F2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 F' D' R' B2 D' U' R' D2 U2 R' 
45. 13.39 R' U2 D R B R' B' U L B2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' 
46. 12.54 F D2 F' L2 R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 B L R' B D' F' U' B2 R2 F' L 
47. 11.78 R F2 D F D' R L F' U B2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F2 
48. 14.36 D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 D2 F' U L' D2 U' L' R' 
49. 12.74 B D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F L2 R' D2 L F L' U B2 L2 D2 
50. 11.77 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' B F' D2 L' D2 U2 R' D' F 
51. 12.64 U' R2 D L2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B' R D2 F' L U2 R' U' B2 D 
52. 11.42 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B R' U R' B' L' F' D2 F' L R 
53. 12.23 U R' D R' L' F U R' F L U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 
54. 10.55 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B U R B2 R' U' B2 F2 R U' 
55. 13.53 F' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' F' L2 R' D B' U B2 R' U B L B' U2 
56. 9.83 B U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' F2 D' R2 B' L' R2 F R2 B F' 
57. 10.58 L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B D F2 D L' R' F' L D2 
58. 11.55 L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D U L' R' B' R' D L' U2 F D2 
59. 10.95 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B' D' U' B R B' D' B U2 B 
60. 13.72 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 B' U2 L' F R' U L' U L 
61. 11.95 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 F D B2 U B L' F2 U' B' R2 
62. (15.32) R U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 B' R F' U F' L' R' F2 R2 
63. 10.18 B2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 U B2 L2 U R2 B F2 R2 U B' F2 L D' F 
64. 11.60 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 B U2 B2 F' U' L R' B' U F2 U' L U' 
65. 11.49 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 R' B' L2 F' U2 F' U' B L' D 
66. 12.05 U L2 F R2 D2 R' U' R L' F L2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 
67. 13.65 F2 L2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' L B L U2 L' U' L2 D' R 
68. 10.75 B2 D2 F2 R F' B U L' F D' F2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 R2 B2 
69. 11.48 L B2 R' F2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B' D R' D R' U' L F' 
70. (16.54) D' L2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 D F2 L' F' L2 R' U2 R' D' U L F2 
71. 11.18 F L2 U' B R2 L' U' R U' F2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L D2 
72. 14.14 L2 U2 B' L F L2 F' U' B2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 R' 
73. 11.41 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' U' L2 U R' B' U B' R2 
74. 10.97 F2 D' R' B R2 U' F' B2 U R' F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 
75. 11.42 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 R F' D R D2 R2 B2 L2 F' 
76. 12.13 U' L' B2 D' F' R' D L' U' B' R2 L2 U D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 D' 
77. (9.44) L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' R' D L U F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 D' L2 B2 
78. 11.93 D R' F' U' L' D L B R' U' D2 R F2 R2 L' U2 L F2 U2 D2 R 
79. 11.55 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D F2 L' B F2 L' U' L' R' F D L U' 
80. (15.14) U' R2 F2 B L' U' R' L2 F' L U2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 
81. 13.04 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U F L' B' L' R F L2 D' R2 D2 U2 
82. (17.55) R B U2 B2 D' B' U F' B2 D' R L' B2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 F2 D2 
83. 10.02 F' B2 U F U2 L2 U' B U' B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 
84. 11.06 D2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B U F' D' L F L' F R' U2 
85. 9.81 L2 F D2 F' R2 F' R2 B U2 B' L2 D' B F2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 R' 
86. 12.98 L2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B L' D U' F' U' R' B D' R U 
87. 14.14 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R' B2 F2 L B2 R2 F D' 
88. 11.08 B' D2 B2 D F2 L' F' R' F' U F B U2 B R2 F B2 L2 D2 L2 B' 
89. (9.10) U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B U' L F2 D2 L2 U' B' R U' 
90. 10.16 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' R' F' D2 L R2 D B F D2 
91. 10.67 L' F U2 L B U D2 B' R' U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 
92. 11.61 U2 B' L2 F D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F R' F' D F' R U B2 U' L 
93. 12.91 D B2 D R F' L2 F' U R' U R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 
94. (16.10) B2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L' D L D2 B' U' R U' F2 R 
95. 13.55 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' R' U' F D R B F2 L' F 
96. 13.05 D2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 U L U' L2 B U2 L2 B D' B' 
97. 13.92 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B D2 R2 F L' B' L2 D B' D2 
98. 10.58 R F' U F' L' D2 R' U R U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 
99. 11.54 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F R2 D' B2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 D R U' 
100. (9.02) U2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U F' L B L' B' D' U2


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 9, 2015)

NEW 3X3 PB!!!!! 12.99 FIRST SUB 15!!!!!!!!
D' F U' L F2 R' L2 U' R' U2 R2 L2 B U2 B R2 L2 B D2 L2

YAYAYAYAYAYAAY


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 9, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> NEW 3X3 PB!!!!! 12.99 FIRST SUB 15!!!!!!!!
> D' F U' L F2 R' L2 U' R' U2 R2 L2 B U2 B R2 L2 B D2 L2
> 
> YAYAYAYAYAYAAY



Good job.

---------------

Last edited by Brest; 1 Minute Ago at 09:17 AM. Reason: removed excessive emoticons

Also hahahahahah


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 10.45 OH single on cam wat


Video link pls. GJ


----------



## mafergut (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, first PB of 2015 and first sub-21 Ao12:
A real shame that last time (26.xx). Worse time until then was a 22.8x. Without that 26 the Ao12 could have been even better  

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-9
solves/total: 198/200

single
best: 15.84
worst: 32.57

[..]
avg of 5
current: 21.01 (s = 0.30)
best: 19.71 (s = 1.69) // Not bad but not PB

avg of 12
current: 21.77 (s = 1.23)
best: *20.96* (s = 1.56)




Spoiler



142. 19.01 F' B' D F2 D' B' D F R' F U2 B2 R2 B L2 B R2 
143. 22.07 F2 D2 L D2 L U2 R' D2 R B2 F' R F R2 D' L2 B D B2 
144. 22.86 D F' L2 B D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 R F2 R2 F' R D L F2 R' 
145. 22.11 R' F' U R2 D' B' U2 F R' L2 B2 U' F2 U' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 
146. 21.28 U' L U R F R2 L U' L U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 
147. 20.90 D F2 L U' D B' D' R F' D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' U' 
148. 21.64 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' L R2 B2 D' B R' B' F' D L' D 
149. 18.48 R' D' R2 D2 R2 D2 B D' L' U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 
150. 22.20 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B' D2 U' F U2 R B L2 F2 U 
151. 16.87 U' R L' B D2 F U R' B2 U L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 
152. 19.01 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D B' U2 F D' F2 R' D' B2 R2 
153. 26.05 D R U' D' B R' U' L' B2 U' R2 U' D F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Video link pls. GJ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDOFLtB8BuY&t=110


----------



## imvelox (Jan 9, 2015)

1.615 8puzzle avg5 PB

first sub2 wat


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

1.264, 24 moves, *18.987 TPS*
5 7 8\1 0 4\6 2 3
DRUL2UR2DL2DRULURDLDRULU

Second best TPS

1.529, 1.175, 1.428, (2.459), (1.099) = 1.377 Ao5
14.975, (13.904), (17.004), 15.319, 16.106 = 15.466 TPS Ao5

E2: lolwat
Best average of 5: 47.61
2-6 - 45.82 (43.88) 44.52 52.50 (54.80)



Spoiler



2. 45.82 L2 U L2 B2 Rw Fw2 L R U' F L' Rw D2 Fw' U2 B2 L Rw2 R2 Fw D' L' Fw' Uw' Fw U2 Fw Rw D F R' D2 F2 Fw B2 R F' B U R2
3. 43.88 L2 D' B2 L Rw B D' Rw' F' Fw D R' U' D' B2 Rw2 Fw R' D2 Rw' U B' Uw Fw B' Rw D Rw2 F' B L' Rw2 D2 F Fw B' U' R B L'
4. 44.52 L' R' B R Fw2 Uw' F R' Uw2 L B2 D F U' F L2 Fw D' Rw D2 R Fw' L' B' Uw' D' F2 L2 Rw' R F D' Rw' B2 Rw D Fw B U2 Rw'
5. 52.50 F2 Fw' B Rw' R U2 R F2 B' Uw' F D' Rw' F L Rw2 F' U L2 Fw' U F' B' U2 B Uw2 Rw' F U' R2 D' L' D2 Fw2 L' Rw' R' F2 Uw2 B'
6. 54.80 Fw' U B' Uw F Fw2 L U Uw2 D' Fw B U' D2 Fw U2 B2 D2 Fw U' Fw' Uw2 R2 F U2 Rw2 R B2 U' L U' Uw' D2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw R' Fw


Easy ZBLLs on the first two ([F: Y perm] and U twist), others were all NL. Double parity on the last solve.

E3: wtfwtfwtf

Roux
09-Jan-2015 20:42:00 - 20:54:11

Mean: 14.20
Average: 14.18 *... almost my CFOP average.*
Best time: 9.48
Median: 14.29
Worst time: 19.31
Standard deviation: 2.13

Best average of 5: 12.84 *Roux PB*
14-18 - 11.70 13.46 (11.15) (15.97) 13.36

Best average of 12: 13.53 *Roux PB*
14-25 - 11.70 13.46 11.15 (15.97) 13.36 15.64 15.07 15.15 13.05 14.69 12.03 (9.48)



Spoiler



1. 13.99 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 L R2 B' F2 D R' F D' U B U'
2. 14.10 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B L U' R2 F2 L' D F U' B' R'
3. 12.10 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D B R' B2 L2 F' L' D2 R B2 D U'
4. 16.18 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 R U2 R2 B' R2 L' U2 B2 L F'
5. 14.62 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U' B R2 F L2 U R' B' D' U2
6. 16.83 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U R B2 D B R U' L' F R' L' U
7. 14.29 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 R' B' D2 R D2 L2 D' B'
8. 19.31 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' B' R' L2 D2 U' B R L D R' U'
9. 14.37 R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U R2 U R2 U2 B D2 U' F' R B2 U' B2 L B' D'
10. 11.72 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F L' B' U' L2 B U' F2 D F2
11. 14.71 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U' R' U' L D B U2 R F U' L' U
12. 17.80 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U R F R2 F' L' F' D' R' F' D
13. 14.16 D2 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U' R D' L' F L B R2 B' U2 B'
14. 11.70 B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 R U' B F R' U2 L2 B2 D2 U'
15. 13.46 U2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 D' B2 L2 U L' D L2 D' L2 B' D2 R' F R D'
16. 11.15 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F' L' B D' L' B R' D2 B2
17. 15.97 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F U B U F' D R' U' B2 L D
18. 13.36 D' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R' U' L2 D2 F2 D R L' U F'
19. 15.64 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F' R' U2 F2 R' L' U F D F
20. 15.07 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D F D' R D L' B U' B2 R2 B L2
21. 15.15 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' R' D B F2 L' B2 U L2 B2 D'
22. 13.05 U' L2 B2 D' U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' R2 D' R B2 R' U' F2 R2 U'
23. 14.69 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R' F U L D B F D2 B' R2
24. 12.03 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D' L' F2 R2 D R2 L B F2 D' L'
25. 9.48 F2 L2 D L2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L' B' R2 L D' U2 R2 D2 F' R2



25. 9.48 F2 L2 D L2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L' B' R2 L D' U2 R2 D2 F' R2

y x // Inspection
R' // F2B-3 - DL (1/1)
U2 r U' r' U2 r U R' // F2B-4 - DL (8/9)
M2 U' y' M' U2 M // F2B (5/14)
L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (7/21)
U2 M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (8/29)
U M' U2 M' U M2 // ULUR (6/35)
U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // EP (6/41)

4.32 TPS.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 9, 2015)

10.97 3x3 virtual cube avg12


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm improving!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-9
avg of 5: 11.68

Time List:
1. 11.75 B U' R B D' F' D L' U' R U2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 
2. (11.32) D2 B' L2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 U F R F2 L2 F L F U2 R2 
3. 11.75 L2 D L2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' D R' F R U' L F D 
4. (15.79) U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' R F2 R D R F' D' B R 
5. 11.53 R' U B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' B F D' L2 D2 F' L' F' U' F2

Also 14.12 avg100


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 9, 2015)

skewb PB avg5! 4.663 = (2.551, 6.619, 3.745, 6.896, 3.624)


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 9, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> skewb PB avg5! 4.663 = (2.551, 6.619, 3.745, 6.896, 3.624)



What do you average now?


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Jan 9, 2015)

17.17 fullstep and only 4months! yay!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> What do you average now?



global average is sub 7, BIR isn't too far away now! 
What do you average?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 9, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> global average is sub 7, BIR isn't too far away now!
> What do you average?


Around 5.5 but I'm not practicing at the moment.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2015)

Sweet. Closing in on 100 ZBLL known. 
Still have trouble with good recall time on about 10 H ZBLLs and my execution isn't the greatest on all my algs yet but progress seems to be fairly steady.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

2GenOH Average of 50: 8.48


Spoiler



1. 7.89 R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R 
2. 7.20 U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R U' R U 
3. 10.53 R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 
4. 9.53 R2 U R U R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R 
5. 9.75 U2 R U' R2 U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' 
6. 8.96 U' R U2 R U R U' R U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R U R U2 
7. 9.26 U R' U' R2 U' R U' R U' R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' 
8. 7.98 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' 
9. 7.96 R' U R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U R U' R' U R U' R U' R2 U R2 
10. 6.53 U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U' 
11. 9.13 U R' U R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' 
12. 8.34 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' 
13. 9.92 R U' R U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 
14. 6.53 U R U R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U R' U' R U 
15. 8.65 R' U R U R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U R 
16. 8.80 U' R U' R2 U R' U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U 
17. (6.37) U' R2 U R U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U' 
18. 7.39 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R' U R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R 
19. (10.93) R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 
20. 7.52 U' R U R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U' 
21. 8.43 R U' R U' R U R U R2 U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U R2 
22. (11.97) R' U R U' R U R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R U R2 
23. 8.58 R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R U R U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 
24. 7.01 U' R2 U R' U R' U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' 
25. 8.56 R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R 
26. (4.80) R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R 
27. 6.50 R' U R U R2 U R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R' 
28. 8.44 R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R' 
29. 8.16 R2 U R' U R' U R U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' 
30. 8.49 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R U' R' 
31. 10.57 U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 
32. 8.47 U R' U R U' R U R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 
33. 9.35 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R U R U R2 U' 
34. 9.08 U' R U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U 
35. 9.94 R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U R' 
36. 9.89 U2 R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R' U 
37. 7.56 U R' U R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R U R U2 R2 U' 
38. 9.46 U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U 
39. 8.05 U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 
40. 8.18 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 
41. 7.29 U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' 
42. (4.85) U2 R U R U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 
43. 7.29 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
44. 10.36 U2 R' U' R U R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U 
45. 8.05 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R U' R2 
46. 7.36 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R U R U R2 U R2 U' 
47. 10.13 R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 
48. (12.11) U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U 
49. 7.53 R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U' R2 
50. 8.65 R U' R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R U' R U2 R U' R


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2015)

6x6x6 funsies

2:32.72 Yau
2:40.40 OBLBL
3:00.89 K4
3:10.38 KBCM
3:30.05 Columns
3:40.95 Milan
4:06.45 LBL
4:39.33 Centers Last (Cage)


----------



## Artic (Jan 10, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Sweet. Closing in on 100 ZBLL known.
> Still have trouble with good recall time on about 10 H ZBLLs and my execution isn't the greatest on all my algs yet but progress seems to be fairly steady.



Damn, you're going balls to the wall like BindedSA. Post some videos when you have a chance. Would like to see your solves.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-10
avg of 5: 1:49.16

Time List:
1. 1:46.02 R' Rw Dw Lw2 D2 Fw2 Bw F2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 B Fw Lw U2 Bw B' L2 Dw Lw2 Uw R2 Bw' R F' B' U2 Dw D' Rw' D Rw D2 Bw Lw' F' Dw2 U2 B2 R' Rw2 B Bw Lw Bw' U Bw Dw2 B Dw Bw' Rw' Bw R L' Lw' U2 R' Dw 
2. (1:45.02) F2 Bw' B' Dw2 Rw' L' B' Fw' Dw' L' D U2 Lw2 R2 L2 Bw Dw2 Bw Lw Dw' F' R2 F2 Dw' Rw' Lw' Uw Bw B2 L' Bw2 Dw' Uw D' Fw Dw2 D' L' R' Rw' Uw Dw' Lw U' Bw2 Uw Rw' Fw Lw' L Fw2 R' Bw2 Rw F2 L Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 
3. (1:52.36) B2 L2 D2 Rw Fw Uw' F2 Uw2 U Bw2 Rw2 B2 U' Dw' F2 Rw Uw' Bw2 Dw' Bw D2 R2 D Uw L2 Lw2 R' Bw2 D2 Lw2 Fw2 U' Uw' Bw' R Rw2 L F2 R' Uw' Fw2 Lw B' Fw Bw' Rw' Bw' Uw' R2 U' Uw' B' Uw' R' Uw2 U2 B' U' Dw' Uw 
4. 1:50.63 Uw Bw Rw Uw Lw' U Dw2 Rw Dw' Rw Bw2 B2 L Lw2 Bw2 R B U2 Bw2 R Dw Fw U Rw2 B Uw Lw' U2 L' B' L2 Dw L' B' U' D Uw' R' Fw' Lw' Fw R2 Bw' U Lw' Fw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 D B2 F' Lw U2 Dw2 Bw B Uw' R Dw' 
5. 1:50.82 Uw2 F2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Rw2 D2 Fw D2 U2 Lw' L U2 L Uw Lw Uw' Bw2 Lw2 L Rw' U Bw' L Bw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Uw' D Bw' Rw' Dw Lw Dw Lw L' D' Dw' Uw Fw2 D2 B D2 Lw2 R' Rw Uw L' Rw' F2 Uw U2 L Rw2 U Uw' L' U2

First 5 solves on my Aochuang that arrived today


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

4x4 OH


Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 2:11.074
Worst Time: 2:28.459
Session Avg: 2:21.458
Session Mean: 2:20.781
Individual Times: 
2:17.108, (2:28.459), 2:19.658, 2:27.609, (2:11.074)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Sweet. Closing in on 100 ZBLL known.
> Still have trouble with good recall time on about 10 H ZBLLs and my execution isn't the greatest on all my algs yet but progress seems to be fairly steady.



I still have recall issues on some sunes, it takes a while. Also, genned this ZBLL H yesterday: R U R D R' U R' U' R U R2 D' R U' R U' R'. Other than the regrip after the R2 it's pretty smooth and way better than: R' U2 R2 B' U R2 U R2 U' B U' R'. I should probably go through my ZBLLs again, see if there are any other changes I want to make.



Artic said:


> Damn, you're going balls to the wall like BindedSA. Post some videos when you have a chance. Would like to see your solves.


It's BindeDSA, you can just call me Binde for short.


----------



## Artic (Jan 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I still have recall issues on some sunes, it takes a while. Also, genned this ZBLL H yesterday: R U R D R' U R' U' R U R2 D' R U' R U' R'. Other than the regrip after the R2 it's pretty smooth and way better than: R' U2 R2 B' U R2 U R2 U' B U' R'. I should probably go through my ZBLLs again, see if there are any other changes I want to make.
> 
> 
> *It's BindeDSA, you can just call me Binde for short.*



My apologies! This whole time I honestly thought your username was some sort of political statement about binding people is South Africa!  I didn't know you're name was actually Binde.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

Artic said:


> My apologies! This whole time I honestly thought your username was some sort of political statement about binding people is South Africa!  I didn't know you're name was actually Binde.



Lol, the DSA was just 3 random letters I chose to replace the numbers I used to use. my name is Jabari, not Binde. my default username used to be Binde22, so I'm just used to being called it.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 10, 2015)

avg of 100: 15.27


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 15.01 F L F L2 B' U' R F2 U F L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 
2. 13.90 B R2 D' L B R' L' D F' U2 F R2 F' B' R2 D2 B' R2 D' 
3. 14.58 D' F2 R2 U R2 D F2 L' B D R U L' R2 D F D2 
4. 17.02 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F R2 D' R' U L' R' B' R U' L' 
5. 15.09 L F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F D' B2 U2 F' D2 U' L' D F' 
6. 14.23 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D B U' L D F L' D R' B2 F 
7. 17.14 L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 R D' B' D B D2 L2 F' L R 
8. 14.73 L B' L D' L' B2 U2 R' F' R2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 
9. 15.21 B2 D L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 B L2 U R U B L F' L' U 
10. 17.49 R' U' L2 D B2 R2 D' F' D2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 L F 
11. 13.12 F U2 B D2 F R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L' F L2 D2 F2 D R2 
12. (18.64) L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 R U F' D L2 F' D U2 R 
13. 15.27 U' L' R2 D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L B2 U F' D B' L D' B' U L2 
14. 13.65 D U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 U' R U2 F U B U2 F2 D2 R' U 
15. 15.45 U' L2 F2 B R2 B R2 U2 L D2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 
16. 16.10 D2 R B2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R B' R' F2 U2 R2 U F L D2 F2 
17. 16.09 B D2 L B2 R D2 R D2 U2 L R' U F' L2 U' L' R' F L' 
18. 13.73 L' D2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' D' F' D' B' F2 R2 U R' F 
19. 14.90 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 L' B D B2 R F2 L' D2 
20. 13.45 R2 U F2 U B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D R F L2 D2 U' L' D' F2 U' L' 
21. 14.93 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L D' B2 L F' L D' B' L' U2 
22. 16.80 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B' U2 R' U' L' D2 B2 F' U F' R2 U2 
23. 18.14 U L2 D L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L R2 U F' D B F' U' L F2 
24. 17.20 U B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B' U' R' D' U' F L B2 F2 L 
25. 14.17 R' F B2 R2 B D' B R L2 F U2 F L2 B2 L2 B R2 F R2 L 
26. 14.40 L' D L2 D U F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' U B L2 D2 B2 U' L U 
27. 14.42 L' D2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' U' B2 R' D F' L' U F' R2 
28. 15.89 L2 B2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' L' D' U2 R' U' L' B' U B' R 
29. (12.21) R L2 U D' R B D2 F R2 D L B2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 
30. 17.18 F' D' L2 F R' B U' D B' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 R' L2 D2 B2 
31. (19.33) R2 U L2 U D2 F D L' B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R' D2 B2 F 
32. 16.12 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R' B L F' D B' L2 R 
33. 17.83 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 B R2 F2 L' R B R D2 F2 U 
34. 13.67 L U2 D R2 U2 B U R2 U B2 R2 U2 D2 R D2 R2 L' F2 D2 B2 
35. 16.68 R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U L B2 F' R' F' U2 F2 U2 L 
36. 13.57 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L F U B' R2 D F L R B' 
37. 13.06 L2 F2 R2 D U F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' F' L B L F D' F2 D' U' F 
38. 14.09 U' F R L' B2 R U' R2 B L2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 D 
39. 15.70 B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F' L F D' R' F' D2 L' U L2 R 
40. 12.98 L B L2 R2 F L2 F R2 D2 B' F D2 L F2 D U F R' B2 L' U2 
41. 15.46 R U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R B2 D R F D U L2 
42. 16.14 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' R U B' L R2 U2 R2 B U 
43. 18.06 L2 U' B' L D' R F2 U L F L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 
44. 15.59 D B' R2 D2 B L2 D2 F U2 B D2 F2 D' R F' D' U2 L R2 D2 L' 
45. 16.53 U F B U L2 D' B' D' B2 D' L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L B2 U2 
46. 15.05 U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 U R F D2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 
47. 16.03 D2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L B' L2 U2 R F' D R F2 D2 
48. 16.14 F' R' F' D2 B' D R2 U' L' F2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 
49. 14.74 U' B2 D L2 D B2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 B' L B L D2 L' B R F' D 
50. 14.26 L2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 U F2 L B' L' B2 L D' 
51. 16.03 U L2 D' B2 D U2 B2 L2 U' R' U2 R2 U' B U2 R' D' L' B F' 
52. 15.41 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B D2 L D2 B2 F R B' F2 
53. 16.92 L B' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D F2 R 
54. (19.42) B2 U2 F U2 B D2 B2 F' L2 U2 L U2 B' R U L' B' D F D2 F' 
55. 13.19 F D' B2 D R' F B' L F B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 D2 
56. 14.63 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B D2 R2 F2 R' D' B2 F2 L' U R D' U2 R2 
57. 13.83 B2 L' B' U' F' R B' D' L' U2 F2 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 D 
58. 15.07 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R D2 B U B2 L B D2 L2 D 
59. 15.41 D' U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 L D R2 F' D' F U' F' R' B 
60. 15.53 D2 F2 B' U L D B' R' U' B D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 
61. 13.35 F' L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 B F U' L U2 L D U2 
62. (11.71) L2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L F R' F R2 U R' B' U B2 
63. (12.95) L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F D U' B' R D U L' F D L2 
64. 16.12 B2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 R' D F U L F2 U2 B F2 R2 U 
65. 17.15 F' D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 L' R B2 U B R' B2 R U2 B' 
66. 16.64 U' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 U L' D' R2 B2 U' L' D R2 F' L' 
67. 14.41 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D2 R B2 U' R2 D' F2 
68. 16.17 R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B D R F U' R' U2 R' B2 
69. 14.44 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F D L' B R' U2 R2 U' L D' B' 
70. 14.07 F D2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 L R B2 D R2 D2 B F D R' F L 
71. 14.13 L2 U2 F U L2 D' R' F U F2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 R B2 D' 
72. 14.67 R F2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U F U' B' U' L2 U2 L' D' U 
73. 16.75 R2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F L' D' R2 B R' U2 F D' R2 
74. 14.75 R F' D' R D F' U2 F' B2 R F2 L' U2 R2 U2 D2 R U2 D' 
75. (12.87) L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F D L' F U F2 L B L R2 
76. 15.26 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 L B2 U L2 F2 R' B L' D2 U' 
77. (19.46) L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L' R U' R F U' B' F' R2 U 
78. 16.97 D' B D L F U' R' F B' L2 F2 L' U2 D2 L F2 R D2 F2 U2 F 
79. 16.44 L B' R2 L2 B' R F B' U2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 L' 
80. 14.62 F' D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R' U' L B F2 L D' F2 L 
81. 14.72 D U L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U B2 F D R2 B L D' B U2 
82. 16.32 D2 R' F B2 U2 R D L2 B' R L D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R L 
83. 14.51 U2 R' F U' D2 L2 D' R2 L D2 R2 F D2 R2 B R2 F B U2 B' R 
84. 13.31 U2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 F U L D' L B F' L B F2 L' 
85. 15.69 B D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F R' U2 F2 D' R' B2 F' U 
86. 15.38 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R B D B' F' D F' U2 L R 
87. 16.33 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 B D' U' F' L' R U2 F' R B F2 
88. 17.36 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 R B L B' F' U' B F2 L2 D2 L 
89. (12.71) L2 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 R' D' R' D2 R' 
90. 17.24 D' F B2 L B' D R' F D' L2 F' U2 F' R2 B' L2 B' U2 F U2 
91. 13.30 F L2 B' R2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B L' U' R' U2 F R' D2 B L B2 
92. 13.70 U L2 F2 L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 D U' B U2 R D' U2 B2 R D2 U2 F' 
93. 14.06 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 L' B2 D L F L2 R2 U2 F2 L' 
94. 15.58 D' B2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 L F2 R' F L' F U L D2 F 
95. 13.88 L2 F2 U B R2 B2 R' U L2 U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 D' 
96. 14.89 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' F L2 D2 L D R' D B' F' D2 
97. 15.87 U R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L R2 B F2 D' L U B D2 
98. (19.35) B' R D L2 F2 B' D F B R' U' F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U 
99. 13.99 U2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B' U L D L2 B' F D' R' U' 
100. 14.97 B2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 B' R2 D2 L' D U2 B R' D R B2 R2 F


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 6x6x6 funsies
> 
> 2:32.72 Yau
> 2:40.40 OBLBL
> ...


Video of the OBLBL pls


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

9.628 AO12 with 7 ZBLLs

Finally: 10.185 AO100, first pb of 2015. 9.529 AO12 and 8.882 AO5, both of which, I'm pretty sure are top 5.

Edit: 3 solves later: 9.246 AO12 with 2 counting fullstep 7s and 8.697 AO5.

Edit2: 10.090 AO100, Damn it, I'm close.

Edit4: 10.008 AO100, 6.525 single.
6.252 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D2 F' R' F2 L' F R' D2 F U
x2
D2 R F2 D2
U' R U' R' 
U y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 y' R U' R'
L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

Deserves it's own post:
*9.999 AO100*, I knew I would get it after that last single. I've done 1663 solves in the past week. Now sub 9.

Edit: Some rolling: 9.835 AO100


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Average of 12: 58.12
1. (1:06.86) 
2. 56.56 
3. 1:01.70 
4. 53.56 
5. 55.52 
6. 51.82 
7. 1:06.56 
8. 1:00.00 
9. 57.97 
10. 56.77 
11. 1:00.73 
12. (49.28) 


4x4 yay im sub1


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Erm wat, I decided to do a 5x5 avg100

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-10
solves/total: 110/111

single
best: 1:25.72
worst: 2:13.59

mean of 3
current: 1:44.57 (σ = 6.67)
best: 1:29.15 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 5
current: 1:44.57 (σ = 6.67)
best: 1:31.82 (σ = 4.11)

avg of 12
current: 1:38.49 (σ = 8.29)
best: 1:34.23 (σ = 4.95)

avg of 50
current: 1:40.25 (σ = 7.06)
best: 1:38.65 (σ = 6.37)

avg of 100
current: 1:41.04 (σ = 7.41)
best: 1:40.69 (σ = 7.20)

Average: 1:40.64 (σ = 7.20)
Mean: 1:41.00

All are PBs. Previous PB avg5 was 1:41 wtf

I guess all that 7x7 practice helped


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I guess all that 7x7 practice helped



Pretty much the only reason why I'm sub-1 at 4x4 right now and sub-2 at 5x5


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2015)

1:19.53 u' B r b2 d2 r u' F2 l B2 r2 f2 r f' F b' B2 U2 l' b' r' f' u2 b2 F B2 d2 U' u r' U b2 f2 d2 r B' R' U R2 D L D' B f' l' d2 b2 U B' r' R' b2 F2 R l2 U2 L2 D' u2 f' 

wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 1:19.53 u' B r b2 d2 r u' F2 l B2 r2 f2 r f' F b' B2 U2 l' b' r' f' u2 b2 F B2 d2 U' u r' U b2 f2 d2 r B' R' U R2 D L D' B f' l' d2 b2 U B' r' R' b2 F2 R l2 U2 L2 D' u2 f'
> 
> wat



*head explode*


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> *head explode*



ikr, it didn't even feel that fast...

Also rolled the avg100 to 1:40.59


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

I've had 4 wide sune/antisune PLL skips today.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2015)

Artic said:


> Damn, you're going balls to the wall like BindedSA. Post some videos when you have a chance. Would like to see your solves.



I am spending lots of time on my LL. I have actually gone a few days without doing any 3x3x3 solves and just timing LL. But yeah I will film some solves soon. I want to get ZZ with COLL-EPLL/ZBLL sub-20 first. Super close. My solves are like: 18.xx, 23.xx, 17.xx, 21xx, 20,xx, 18.xx, 22.xx. A little more consistency and a bunch of untimed practice solves and my worst solve in 1000 should be 20.xx.



Bindedsa said:


> I still have recall issues on some sunes, it takes a while. Also, genned this ZBLL H yesterday: *R U R D R' U R' U' R U R2 D' R U' R U' R'*. Other than the regrip after the R2 it's pretty smooth and way better than: R' U2 R2 B' U R2 U R2 U' B U' R'. I should probably go through my ZBLLs again, see if there are any other changes I want to make.
> 
> 
> It's BindeDSA, you can just call me Binde for short.



Soooo good. I was using L' U2 L2 F' U L2' U L2 U' F U' L' which is good but I hate the ending. Also nice inverse for Pi



Bindedsa said:


> Deserves it's own post:
> *9.999 AO100*, I knew I would get it after that last single. I've done 1663 solves in the past week. Now sub 9.
> 
> Edit: Some rolling: 9.835 AO100



WOOHOO!!!



qqwref said:


> 6x6x6 funsies
> 
> 2:32.72 Yau
> 2:40.40 OBLBL
> ...



No Hoya? =P


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

4x4 Average of 50: 58.53


Spoiler



1. 59.47 
2. 1:06.86 
3. 56.56 
4. 1:01.70 
5. 53.56 
6. 55.52 
7. 51.82 
8. 1:06.56 
9. 1:00.00 
10. 57.97 
11. 56.77 
12. 1:00.73 
13. (49.28) 
14. 1:10.69 
15. 51.77 
16. 53.89 
17. 1:01.58 
18. 52.61 
19. 57.34 
20. 58.35 
21. 55.75 
22. (1:17.15) 
23. 59.29 
24. 52.79 
25. 51.63 
26. (48.41) 
27. 58.88 
28. 56.96 
29. 56.59 
30. 59.60 
31. 1:02.68 
32. 58.46 
33. 58.49 
34. 1:01.88 
35. 56.38 
36. 59.39 
37. 1:05.06 
38. 59.01 
39. 1:02.24 
40. 53.90 
41. 1:02.18 
42. 54.18 
43. (1:19.00) 
44. (51.13) 
45. (1:15.82) 
46. 55.80 
47. 1:02.24 
48. 58.55 
49. 53.40 
50. 1:06.30


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 10, 2015)

2:46.84 7x7 single PB


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't know whether this is an input error but Daniel wallin 1.93 skewb single


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Deserves it's own post:
> *9.999 AO100*, I knew I would get it after that last single. I've done 1663 solves in the past week. Now sub 9.
> 
> Edit: Some rolling: 9.835 AO100



Yay, well done!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Deserves it's own post:
> *9.999 AO100*, I knew I would get it after that last single. I've done 1663 solves in the past week. Now sub 9.
> 
> Edit: Some rolling: 9.835 AO100



Nice!! Now your avg100 is faster than my avg12 lol


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Video of the OBLBL pls


I would but I don't have a decent camera with me 



Lazy Einstein said:


> No Hoya? =P


I forgot what Hoya is  Haven't used it in so long.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 10, 2015)

took the small amount of time i had to resticker my ugly 2x2...


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I forgot what Hoya is  Haven't used it in so long.


Four centres (leave U + one adjacent centre)
Cross edges
L2C
This leaves cross+centres solved, so you can finish however you like from there.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> Four centres (leave U + one adjacent centre)
> Cross edges
> L2C
> This leaves cross+centres solved, so you can finish however you like from there.



Yeah. What he said. HOYA!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 10, 2015)

Cale got the 5BLD NAR


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Cale got the 5BLD NAR


Yes!


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Cale got the 5BLD NAR



Time?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 10, 2015)

9:38.13


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2015)

This is very very good. Go Team Fighting Mongooses.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Cale got the 5BLD NAR



gj Cale, although I expected you to sub 7 :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Cale got the 5BLD NAR



gj


----------



## KevinG (Jan 10, 2015)

2x2 Average of 12: 1.49

Average of 50: 1.63

Average of 100: 1.69

YEEESSSS!?!
Those scrambles were extremely easy


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 11, 2015)

KevinG said:


> 2x2 Average of 12: 1.49
> 
> Average of 50: 1.63
> 
> ...



Wow. Gogo Ao1000 everyday. Learn Full TCLL- TCLL+ LEG-1


----------



## KevinG (Jan 11, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Wow. Gogo Ao1000 everyday. Learn Full TCLL- TCLL+ LEG-1


I don't think I'm going to learn LEG-1


----------



## ottozing (Jan 11, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Average of 100: 1.69



vgj!

When's your next comp? My PB avg100 is more than .2 slower so like please beat me thx


----------



## KevinG (Jan 11, 2015)

ottozing said:


> vgj!
> 
> When's your next comp? My PB avg100 is more than .2 slower so like please beat me thx


This Weekend!
3 rounds of 2x2.
I dont think I'll beat it im going to be to nervous


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 11, 2015)

5x5 PBs 3 days ago vs now.

single: 4:14.xx - 2:34.66
ao5: 4:58.xx - 3:17.36
ao12: None - 3:30.32

Thanks AoChuang!


----------



## nalralz (Jan 11, 2015)

17.14 3x3 average of 12 WITHOUT using Yellow or White even once!!! Almost completely color neutral except for orange.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2015)

4x4 Average of 12: 56.60
1. 1:00.39 B2 r U2 r' f2 r2 L2 u' r' U' u' R2 r' f2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 B D2 R' L U' r L' u2 D2 U r B' F' r2 f' u' B' 
2. 55.78 R2 B2 r' R D2 B' D' U' B' R' D2 F2 R' u2 U' B f' D2 r' D u2 L R2 r u2 L D2 U r2 F2 R D u F' U' D' u2 B r f 
3. 56.16 r2 L' f' r2 U' r' F' L R' B' D' u r f' D' B2 f' F2 u' R' u B2 L2 f2 u2 L' u' f F2 r2 f' B2 D U L f2 B F2 D B' 
4. 57.04 U' R' L2 r D r2 L f2 L2 U r R' L2 F' D2 R U2 u' L2 r U L B' D L' U' B' u f B' R f R' F' D F2 U' R F L' 
5. 1:02.71 B' r F2 D B2 D' u B' F2 R D2 R2 U2 r' f B' R r' L f2 D' u2 F' r' D r2 R2 U2 F2 L B r2 u U' F2 f r2 D' u2 R' 
6. 52.80 U2 D' r' f2 B' u U' L2 B L2 u D' L' u' r' U2 f2 U2 D2 r' R' f F' L2 D' f' r D' F' L' F f2 B2 L F2 B' U u D2 F2 
7. (1:07.43) B L2 D2 B2 r D' r2 U2 r' R' U r' D' B R F' u' r2 F R2 f2 F2 U2 R' U2 L r' D2 R2 D U' L2 u R2 L f' F' U R' r 
8. (49.70) F2 D' r2 f u' R' f' D u F' f' u2 r U' F' L u F' U' L2 r' u2 D R r F2 L' R' u2 R U f2 D2 B2 f' L F f' L2 U' 
9. 59.72 D2 f D U2 L' f D2 U' L2 R D' u' B U2 L' u F' R' F D u B2 r' U L2 R' u' R' F' D' F' D L2 u2 L2 u L2 D' U' R2 
10. 52.33 U' D B' r' R2 f2 F' U f2 D' F' D' R2 L f2 F R' D2 B' r2 D U' r R' B R' D' R2 L' F2 R' D u R' L f u U' r2 R2 
11. 53.20 R2 u2 L2 B2 U f' r' L' f L2 F B D U' F' B U2 f' U' F2 u L2 D R2 L F' B u2 L' F u' R' u' U' f L U' f2 r B 
12. 55.83 D r L2 f R2 u r2 u' L r D' B U2 R D2 U' u r' F' D' U' f2 U2 B F' u2 F' R' F' r' f2 r u R2 u F2 u2 L' D2 F2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting faster at keyhole, going to move on to 1-flip anytime soon.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-10
avg of 12: 5.85

Time List:
1. (7.43) U' L B L B L' U R' L l b' 
2. 5.58 U B' R U' L' R' U' L' l r' b 
3. 6.34 U' L U R B' R L' B' l r b' u 
4. 5.75 R U' B L R' L U' B l u 
5. 5.11 L R' L R' B R' L R' r b 
6. 7.28 L B L' B' L B U L b' u 
7. 6.15 L U B U' B R' L R' l u 
8. 3.99 U' L' R L' U' B U R' r' u' 
9. 5.91 U R L U B' U' B' L' r' u 
10. 5.43 U R' U L' R U B R r' b' 
11. 6.99 U L R U B' L' R B U' r' u' 
12. (3.80) L' U L B' R' B L' U' l r' b'


----------



## GG (Jan 11, 2015)

Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.56
worst time: 20.16

current avg5: 13.98 (σ = 0.91)
*best avg5: 11.37 (σ = 0.51) PB*


Spoiler



10.88, (10.80), (13.51), 11.90, 11.32



current avg12: 13.80 (σ = 1.63)
*best avg12: 12.39 (σ = 1.38) PB*


Spoiler



10.88, 10.80, 13.51, 11.90, 11.32, 14.89, 12.24, (15.84), 12.24, 11.94, 14.16, (10.56)



current avg50: 13.47 (σ = 1.62)
*best avg50: 13.37 (σ = 1.54) PB*

current avg100: 13.69 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 13.69 (σ = 1.39)

session avg: 13.69 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 13.79



absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2015)

1:31.77 5x5 PB avg5 on the weekly comp


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 11, 2015)

Not done pyraminx in a long time, apparently I'm still okay at it 

Average of 12: 6.10
1. 5.94 R' B' R' U R' L' R' U l' r' b' u 
2. 7.56 U L' B U' R' B R B b' 
3. 4.93 U R B R' B R' L' R l r' b u 
4. 6.58 R B' U L U L' B' L' l' r b u' 
5. 5.95 L U' R' B' U L' R' L' l r b' u' 
6. 5.98 R' B U' B' U L' U R' l' 
7. 5.74 L' B R' B' U R' U L r u 
8. 6.40 U' L B L' U L U' R l' r' b u 
9. (11.74) U' R' L B' U' B' R' B' r' u 
10. 7.21 L U R U B' R U L r b 
11. (4.50) U' R' U R B' R B U b u 
12. 4.74 R' L R L' B U' B U' r b' 

Should've done better on the last solve, 10 moves including tips, but i wasn't confident in execution... (2 move setup, cancelled into 3 move 1-flip case)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2015)

54.97 4x4 ao12


----------



## Habs (Jan 11, 2015)

So I just learned how to solve the square 1 without having to look at any algorithms not too long ago and I got my first sub 1 minutes a couple days ago. I know that's not very good but I was still happy that I did that. I'm going to continue practicing with my square 1 so I can hopefully improve my time just like I've improved my 3x3 PB (which is now 25.30, and yes I know it is still slow lol) only problem I have with square 1 is I can't rememebr the algorithm for the parity case to switch 2 edges if needed at the end. Oh, and my.PB for square 1 is currently 57.31


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 11, 2015)

avg5: 8.69, PB by 0.30
avg12: 9.38, PB by 0.23

first solves of the day, no warmup
several xeolines and easy ZBLLs


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 11, 2015)

Sub 15  yet to do the Ao100 though. Hope it turns out good.


Spoiler



avg of 50: 14.99

Time List:
1. 17.08 R L2 D' F2 D' B2 D R2 D F2 D2 F2 R' B L' F2 R2 U R U B2 
2. 13.43 R' U' L2 F D2 R D' B' U L2 F2 R2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 U 
3. 17.26 F D2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 F' D2 L B' L' D U' R' B L' R' U' 
4. 15.11 B' R' U' B R' B R2 U' L' U D' L2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F 
5. 15.78 F D2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 F' U' R B' F' U2 B2 U L U B' 
6. 17.39 R' U R' D' L B R2 U' D2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' F 
7. (11.79) B R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D L B' R' U F' D' B' L F2 R2 
8. 15.81 L' D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L U' R2 F' L R2 B2 U2 F 
9. 16.01 B2 R2 D' U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' D2 B D F' L' D' B' D2 U' 
10. 15.29 D2 B2 R2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 R F U' R2 U2 L B U' 
11. 15.50 L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U R2 F L B' U2 R F' L D2 U F' 
12. 14.50 F2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B' F' L B2 R' D R2 F L2 D' 
13. 13.88 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R D2 F D' B' F U' L' D2 
14. 15.36 B2 U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 L U R B' F2 D' U F L B' 
15. 14.12 L' B' L2 U F' R' F U' D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 R' 
16. 17.32 R' F' R' D' R U D L' B R' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F 
17. 14.81 L' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D R2 F' R D U2 R F R' F' U' 
18. 13.70 R' U2 B2 L' D2 U2 L B2 L R2 B2 F' U2 F2 L F' R D' B R' 
19. 15.81 D R B D L' D B2 D2 F' L' U' F2 R2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 F2 
20. 13.03 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L' B' F' D2 R D2 B2 L' R' F' 
21. 16.59 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F R2 U2 F' U L' F' D' L B2 
22. 14.77 B U F2 D F2 U B2 D R2 U' B2 R2 F' R B L D R D U2 L2 
23. 15.38 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D R' B' U L2 U B2 L2 B U2 
24. 14.11 B' U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L' D' U' B' D2 U2 R B' D2 
25. 14.11 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 U2 B R' F D F' D2 F U2 F' 
26. (18.12) D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' L F2 L U' B2 F U2 L' F' 
27. 12.91 F U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F R U R B' D U' F' U' 
28. 14.47 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R D2 L B2 F2 D' L' F L2 R' D2 U' 
29. 15.41 D' B' U' R2 U2 D B' D' R' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D 
30. (17.70) L2 B2 D L2 F2 D U' F2 U L2 B' U2 R U2 L' R2 B' D2 L2 D' 
31. 15.63 U R2 B2 R2 F L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 F U' L2 U2 F U' R B F' R 
32. 17.09 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 B R2 B' U' L' B U R' F D 
33. 12.61 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' D U2 F' L' U' B' R' D' B 
34. 15.68 R B2 L B' U F R2 U B' U2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 R' L 
35. 16.13 B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 F U' L' B' F' R' D 
36. 13.77 L2 B2 D B2 D2 U R2 F2 D R2 B' L' D' R2 D2 L2 R' D' B2 D' 
37. 14.10 D2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F R' D2 R U' R' D2 U F2 U' 
38. 13.13 D L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F L' R' B F R2 B2 R U F2 
39. 14.26 U2 L' F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R B2 U2 B' D' B2 L2 F L2 F D' R 
40. 12.82 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' D' F' D' U' L' D B2 U2 B2 
41. 14.40 D2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U B' R D2 R' D U R' 
42. 14.12 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F' U B' L D B2 F' L' B 
43. 14.41 F2 R2 D U B2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F U2 L D' B L2 U B' L2 F' 
44. 17.39 B' U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R U2 F' U F L F L2 R2 
45. (12.59) R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F L U' R' D' F2 R F2 U2 F D' 
46. 15.62 R' U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F' L D R B R' B D' B' 
47. 14.25 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 L F L D' B' R' F' U B D' B 
48. 15.12 R D2 U2 F2 L U2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' R U' L B R' U L' 
49. (11.91) U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B' D R' U2 F2 L' R2 F' U' R 
50. (17.65) U2 B' U R2 F2 U' R L F R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 11, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.99
worst time: 25.50

current mo3: 21.58 (σ = 2.44)
best mo3: 16.80 (σ = 2.70)

current avg5: 20.38 (σ = 1.34)
best avg5: 17.14 (σ = 1.14)

current avg12: 20.99 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 17.95 (σ = 1.12)

current avg50: 20.21 (σ = 2.05)
best avg50: 19.05 (σ = 1.71)

current avg100: 19.84 (σ = 1.99)
best avg100: 19.84 (σ = 1.99)

session avg: 19.84 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 19.85
OH  first sub20 ao100. also pb ao12 i think


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 11, 2015)

11.01 ao5, counting sub 10 wat


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 11, 2015)

wtf...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-11
avg of 12: 6.59

Time List:
1. 5.45 L D2 L D2 B2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L U F2 L2 F' R' B F D U 
2. 7.09 B R2 F R2 F' D' B2 R' D B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 
3. (5.03) F U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D R U2 R U B2 D2 R' F' R' 
4. 7.11 R2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L U2 B' R' D F L U R U2 
5. 8.01 F2 B' D2 R2 D B2 L' U' B R D2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 L' F2 U2 D2 
6. 6.38 U' F2 U2 F' R L F2 U R' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 
7. 6.79 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' U' B' D' L B2 L2 U' R' F2 
8. 6.42 U2 R2 F2 D U B2 L2 D' L2 D B' D' B2 R2 D' L F' L2 D2 
9. 5.53 R' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 U' R F' L D F2 L B R2 B' 
10. (8.13) L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U F2 R' B L D' B' U2 L U2 L2 B 
11. 6.81 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R F' L R2 B' D U B' L2 F 
12. 6.28 D' B D B L2 U2 R F R' L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 D F2

EDIT: 7.42 ao100



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 6.66 U R2 D B2 L D F2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B' 
2. 5.45 L D2 L D2 B2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L U F2 L2 F' R' B F D U 
3. 7.09 B R2 F R2 F' D' B2 R' D B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 
4. 5.03 F U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D R U2 R U B2 D2 R' F' R' 
5. 7.11 R2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L U2 B' R' D F L U R U2 
6. 8.01 F2 B' D2 R2 D B2 L' U' B R D2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 L' F2 U2 D2 
7. 6.38 U' F2 U2 F' R L F2 U R' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 
8. 6.79 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' U' B' D' L B2 L2 U' R' F2 
9. 6.42 U2 R2 F2 D U B2 L2 D' L2 D B' D' B2 R2 D' L F' L2 D2 
10. 5.53 R' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 U' R F' L D F2 L B R2 B' 
11. 8.13 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U F2 R' B L D' B' U2 L U2 L2 B 
12. 6.81 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R F' L R2 B' D U B' L2 F 
13. 6.28 D' B D B L2 U2 R F R' L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 
14. 6.53 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R D F2 L' U B' L2 B2 D2 
15. 8.62 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 D' F' L' D' B U B R U F2 
16. 7.59 R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F L2 R' B2 R' B' L' R D U' L' F' 
17. 7.28 U B' R2 F2 L B' R B D' F R2 D2 F' U2 F2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 
18. 10.03 F2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B L' U' L B2 U B2 L' D F 
19. 7.67 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U' F2 R D B L' B' L F' D2 R F 
20. 11.00 F L2 B D2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R D' F' L' B' D' F L' B2 R' 
21. 8.50 B2 F2 R' B2 L R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 B' U' L D U' R' D2 B2 R F2 
22. 8.56 R' F' B D F2 U2 F' U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 B D2 L2 U2 
23. 8.14 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' L' U B D' L2 U' F L U' R2 
24. 6.97 B D B2 U' L2 D' B2 D B2 U' R2 U F' U' B' L' F' U2 R2 B L 
25. 7.46 D2 R' U' F2 L2 B' L2 D' F D2 R U2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 
26. 8.19 D2 B U2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B U F L R' F' L2 B' R2 U F 
27. 7.13 D2 L' F L U2 F D' F2 U R F2 U2 D2 R' U2 R F2 B2 R2 L' 
28. 7.39 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D U' L' B' F R2 F2 R' D2 
29. 8.49 R L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R' B R' F2 U2 B2 R' F' D 
30. 7.12 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 F U R2 D F2 L R D B' L' 
31. 7.32 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 F' U2 F2 D' B R2 U B' F' U' L U R' 
32. 6.86 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 D' R' F D2 L' D B' U L D' 
33. 6.77 U F B' L' D2 F U B' D2 R2 U2 D2 L' B2 R D2 L F2 B2 
34. 6.22 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 D' U' F' L F' L2 F' L R' B' L' F 
35. 6.72 B2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L F' R' U' B2 L2 B' R' F' L2 
36. 6.86 B' U2 F2 U2 D L' B' U F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B' 
37. 6.03 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 F D' U2 B2 F R' D U2 L' R2 
38. 7.70 F2 L B2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U F D' L2 U' L B U2 B2 R 
39. 9.54 D2 F2 L2 F U2 B F' D2 F R F' L R' D' U' R2 D' R' B' 
40. 9.58 R2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F R2 U R' D B' L D2 U2 B' L D 
41. 7.86 B' L2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 D' F D B' L R' F2 D' L' D2 
42. 7.50 F2 R U2 L D2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 U' B R B2 F D U' L' B F 
43. 7.85 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 R' U L2 U B F' R' D' L' U' 
44. 7.30 R U' R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R F U2 L2 D' F' D F2 U 
45. 6.94 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 R' D2 L2 B2 D R2 F' D' F 
46. 6.72 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D' U2 R' F' D F U2 L F' 
47. 7.32 U L' B R2 D2 R' F' R2 L' U' F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 D B2 L 
48. 6.61 R' D2 U2 R2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' L D2 R' D L2 R D2 L2 B2 
49. 7.23 U2 L' B R D' L' B' L F R U D' F2 D B2 D B2 D L2 U R2 
50. 7.08 D2 B2 R' U B R' F' B2 U' F' R2 F2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 
51. 7.32 D' L F2 R' F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D L' B2 R D2 F D2 U 
52. 8.69 B D F U L2 F' R L U L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D 
53. 6.92 R' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L D L2 U' L' R' B' D L' 
54. 7.39 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 R D B2 L2 D' L U B U2 R' 
55. 9.11 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L B2 F U B U' B D' U' B' 
56. 8.41 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 U' B' L2 B R F' U2 L2 R' D2 
57. 7.27 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U B' L R' B2 U B2 R F' U' 
58. 6.23 U L' D B L' U' F L' D L2 D' L2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R 
59. 6.73 L2 D F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U R F R D B' U2 F D B 
60. 8.08 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R B2 F' U2 R2 F2 R F2 D' F2 U R' 
61. 6.46 R' F R L2 F' B2 L2 D L F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 
62. 7.38 L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R B2 D' F L D2 R' D B' 
63. 7.73 U2 R2 U2 B' U' F L D' B' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 R B2 L 
64. 7.47 D2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 U' F2 D R D F' U L' R B' 
65. 8.03 B L2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 U R' D' L2 F L B L' B' U 
66. 9.02 L B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' R' B U B' R F R2 D2 F 
67. 7.77 F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 U L2 D2 R F U2 F2 U' B L U L2 U 
68. 8.73 L2 D' R F' R' U2 B' R F2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D 
69. 7.77 R2 B' D2 B R2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L D B2 R' U2 L' R' F' D2 
70. 22.07 R' F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R D L' B F D L2 R2 U2 B2 
71. 7.87 L2 R2 D U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 F L D U2 B' U B2 L2 D' L' 
72. 6.67 U2 B2 D F' L' F' R' D2 F' U' F' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' B2 U2 F 
73. 7.17 D2 B' R2 F L2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B R' B L2 B' D2 L' B' R 
74. 7.35 R L U F R' L U R B2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' 
75. 10.00 L F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U L U' F' D2 F2 D R2 B' R 
76. 7.48 D' R2 F' L' F' U R' U' R2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 F2 U 
77. 6.73 B' U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 B2 R B' R' D2 B' F' L D U 
78. 8.18 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L U' L' F' R' F2 U B F' D 
79. 7.38 U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 U R' F' L F' U L2 D2 F' R 
80. 6.38 F' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' U' L U2 L' D B2 U' R 
81. 8.72 L' B F' D2 U2 B D2 B L2 F' U2 F' D U' F' L2 R B2 D L R2 
82. 7.71 D' B2 F2 L' R' B2 L F2 R F2 D2 U2 B U2 L' F U2 F2 U R2 
83. 6.55 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F U L' D R D R' U' L' 
84. 7.12 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D L' U F L B' L2 R B2 L 
85. 7.78 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F U2 F' U B2 R' F L2 R U B' R' D' 
86. 6.87 L B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 R D R2 F' L D B2 
87. 8.08 U F U2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 B U' L D' F' R U' L F2 R B2 
88. 7.26 L F U B2 R2 F' D2 R D' F2 U' F2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D F' 
89. 5.42 L' U2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R' B R F' U' F' L2 B R D2 
90. 7.50 U' R2 B L' U L' B' L' U' L2 F L2 F U2 F U2 F' D2 B2 U2 
91. 7.48 L2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 D' B L R' D' B L2 B' R2 
92. 8.27 D' B' L2 D2 L' D' R2 U' R U2 F2 L2 U D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U 
93. 6.53 D2 L2 B' U2 B L2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U L2 B' R2 F2 R F R F 
94. 7.17 R F L2 B D2 U2 B D2 B' R2 D2 L' F2 D' U' L' D' U B U' 
95. 7.96 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' L' B D2 L' B' U B2 D 
96. 7.78 D2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' L B' U B' D L2 B2 F L2 R' 
97. 6.73 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R B' U R U F' L' F2 D' 
98. 7.00 U' D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 D' F' R2 B2 R' U R B' F2 
99. 7.62 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L' B F D2 B D' U2 L' B' U2 
100. 6.68 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 U' F U2 F L' U2 B' L D2



EDIT2: lol the ao12 is sub official single


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-11
> avg of 12: 6.59


wat...
vgj


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 11, 2015)

KevinG said:


> 2x2 Average of 12: 1.49
> 
> Average of 50: 1.63
> 
> ...


AWSOME!


KevinG said:


> I don't think I'm going to learn LEG-1


Lol, unexpected


KevinG said:


> This Weekend!
> 3 rounds of 2x2.
> I dont think I'll beat it im going to be to nervous



Don't beat it .... Like pleas I feel special beating you officially


----------



## nalralz (Jan 11, 2015)

3x3 average of 12 FAIL

Average: 17.86
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 16.14
Worst Time: DNF lol 
Individual Times:
1. 17.63 D' U2 B2 R F' R2 D2 U' F L2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U' R' F D U2 B' F U' R
2. 18.60 F' D2 L' R' B' R2 F2 L R' D B2 R' U R D' U2 L2 R' D' R D2 B L2 R' F
3. 17.93 D F' R2 B2 R B F U2 L' D2 U2 B' F L2 D' F D' L U' B' U' B F2 D' B
4. 17.07 L B F D B' F L F R' U' L2 F2 R B D U' R' D' L U2 L' R2 B2 L R2
5. (DNF) B2 F' L2 U2 B2 F U' B' F L R' B2 F U' B U' F2 R2 B' U' L2 R' F U L2
6. 16.54 D U' L B2 L2 U' L R2 F2 L R' F L R' D' R' D U2 R D L R2 B' F' U'
7. 18.31 D F U2 B2 F L' R' B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 F' R' D' B' F' D R' D2 B' D2 U2 F
8. 17.40 D L' D U L F' U' L2 R' D2 L' F' L R2 F2 R2 B' R' B' F2 D2 B F U B2
9. 18.73 D B' F' D U' F2 D F L2 R U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D U B2 L' D' R
10. 18.19 L2 B R2 B' F' L R2 B' F D B F2 L' B' F2 D' B L' B' R B' F L' B' F
11. 18.22 L' D2 U' F' L2 D2 U2 B' D' U2 B2 D' L2 R' F R' D' B D2 B2 F' L' R2 B L'
12. (16.14) D' U L' R' F2 U F R' U R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L' D' U R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R B' F

Here is the video link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZiPamTw1jI&list=UUylEGlnhk6n7o8Mlip0vO_A


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 11, 2015)

2:00.239 6x6 single! bad G-perm!
2:06.141 mo3!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 11, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-11
> avg of 12: 6.59



Nice dude.



CiaranBeahan said:


> 2:00.239 6x6 single! bad G-perm!
> 2:06.141 mo3!



Nice!! Can't wait for my Aoshi. 



Good use of ZBLL today. PB Ao5 with ZZ

Ao5: 18.919

Time List:
1. 19.405 D F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 B R' F2 D' R B' F2 L2 F2 
2. 19.513 F U B2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 D R2 U R' F U2 B' F U F' R 
3. (16.377) U' D2 R' U' D' B U' F' R' F2 R F2 D2 R L2 D2 L2 U2 F (AS ZBLL - L' U R U' L U R') 
4. 17.840 U' B' F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L' F U2 L' D2 B D B' R2 (U ZBLL - F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F')
5. (22.568) D L U' F' D B2 D' R U2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B U2 F L2 B U


16.453 single with ZBLL R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' U R


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 11, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-11 avg of 12: 6.59



Wat!!!


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 11, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-11
avg of 12: 10.38

Time List:
1. 11.36 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' F U' R2 D' L F' D2 U' 
2. 8.50 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U F R' B' U R' B D' R' D2 R 
3. (8.43) B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D L' B D' L R' B R' B R U 
4. 10.10 B' R2 B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 R F' L' D B2 R' U F2 L' F 
5. 11.02 B R2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' F D' B2 L U F2 R' 
6. 10.26 U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F L2 R2 B U2 R D' B' L' R' U F' 
7. 11.08 U2 R' F' B' R2 U F' D' F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 D2 B U2 F L2 U 
8. 9.90 L' U' F D R' U' D F B' U' R' L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' 
9. 8.78 R' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 R F2 L U2 B' F2 L' U' L2 D F' L B' 
10. (11.86) F' U R' B D L' B2 U D F B' D2 L2 B R2 F' L2 F R2 
11. 11.06 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 R' D F' L2 B D' R B2 L U' 
12. 11.70 B' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 L B R2 D F' U L' B' L B2
And on of the 11's at the end was a 8 with a popped piece...


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

That F2L was so good...
15. 8.90 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D R' U2 R D2 U' B' D U' F D' U'

x2 y' // Inspection
D' R' B2 D R D // Cross (6/6)
U R U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // F2L-1 (11/17)
U R' U R2 U' R' // F2L-2 (setup F2L-3 (6/23)
U2 R U R' // F2L-3 (4/27)
r' F2 r d' L U L' // ZBLS (7/34)
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL (10/44)
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL (11/55)

6.18 TPS.

why can't I stop cfopping


----------



## GG (Jan 11, 2015)

okay, what just happened.... 7.92 single. fullstep.

D2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 L F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 F D' F' U' L' 

y2
B2 L R U R' L' U L D2
R' U R L U L' U L U' L' 
U R U' R'
U R' U' R 
U' R' y U' L' U L F
U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L

48 htm / 7.92 seconds = 6.1 tps <3


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> That F2L was so good...
> 15. 8.90 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D R' U2 R D2 U' B' D U' F D' U'
> 
> x2 y' // Inspection
> ...



We need an intervention for this guy I swear!


----------



## Artic (Jan 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> That F2L was so good...
> 15. 8.90 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D R' U2 R D2 U' B' D U' F D' U'
> 
> x2 y' // Inspection
> ...



Because at the end of the day, CFOP is still the fastest and other "sexy" methods can't match it


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

GG said:


> okay, what just happened.... 7.92 single. fullstep.


Nice! You have the same number of sub-8s as me now 




Lazy Einstein said:


> We need an intervention for this guy I swear!


I can't help it, I lubed my ShuangRen and my F2L is so much better than before now. I still hate LL, but F2L is addicting!




Artic said:


> CFOP is still the fastest


Prove it!


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> Prove it!



Feliks Zemdegs 

That kind of proves that CFOP is currently "the fastest method"...

But yeah I think Roux has even more potential because of its lower movecount... But both WRs are still currently set with CFOP


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Feliks Zemdegs
> 
> That kind of proves that CFOP is currently "the fastest method"...
> 
> But yeah I think Roux has even more potential because of its lower movecount... But both WRs are still currently set with CFOP


You're basically saying "One fast guy uses CFOP therefore CFOP is better", which means CF was the best method at the time of the 1982 WC, which it wasn't  Also, Alex Lau has the UWR Ao100. Just because Faz has better official times than Roux users, it doesn't mean he uses a better method. Given the number of CFOP users compared to how few Roux users there are, I'd say on average Roux users are quicker.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> You're basically saying "One fast guy uses CFOP therefore CFOP is better", which means CF was the best method at the time of the 1982 WC, which it wasn't  Also, Alex Lau has the UWR Ao100. Just because Faz has better official times than Roux users, it doesn't mean he uses a better method. Given the number of CFOP users compared to how few Roux users there are, I'd say on average Roux users are quicker.



I am saying that fastest times ever recorded are done with CFOP which by one definition makes CFOP the fastest method right now.

Altough I understand very well that it is a more complicated thing than that. I'm not stupid actually you know 

But you asked for evidence why CFOP would be fastest and I gave you something. I don't think anyone can accurately define the speed of a method.


----------



## Torch (Jan 11, 2015)

Changed my avatar for the first time since joining.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh ma gahd, 2x2x2 3.39 Ao100

Thanks go to Cameron for his TCLL video


----------



## rybaby (Jan 12, 2015)

PB single 
7.53 D2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' U2 B F2 L' D' U R2 B' U2 R' B' U2

x2 z' Rw' U Rw F' // FB
R' U2 R' U R // RB square
M' U M U2 Rw U R' // RF pair
U2 L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
U' M' U' M' // EO
U M2 U M2 U' // UL+UR
U2 M U2 M' // EP
37 STM; 4.91 tps


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 12, 2015)

45.30 4x4 single

LL was R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2 and I somehow didnt lockup/fail on that


----------



## Cale S (Jan 12, 2015)

8.64 3x3 single

3rd sub-10, 2nd sub-9


Scramble: D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 R' F' D' F' L' D L' B F2 R

Had an xcross starting with x2 R' F' R y' U, and LL was F U R U' R' F'. Can't find my exact solution though...


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> But you asked for evidence why CFOP would be fastest and I gave you something. I don't think anyone can accurately define the speed of a method.


I get what you're saying, I just don't think methods get better over time; it's the people that do. The fastest method now is the same as the fastest method 10 years ago, we just don't know what that method is (if you get what I mean [emoji14])
Also, imo, proof is a different thing to evidence!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 12, 2015)

9.56 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 D F2 D' L D L' F' D' U' R' U' F R' B R2 U2 L F2 D U2

Missed breaking PB by .1. My cross solution set up the first pair really nicely, but I somehow didn't see a 3 move second F2L pair, and I know all but 6 of the OLLs with at least two edges oriented, but I got one I didn't know this time. The solve could've been much better. 

Didn't get the single today, but I did get a 11.65 AO5 and 12.92 AO12, both of which are PBs. The AO12 might have been faster if my family hadn't gotten home right during the 5th solve of the AO5, and started talking to me and asking me to quit cubing. :/ I was really, really in the zone, and I got nervous and started making mistakes after the 11th solve in the AO12. I could have rolled the first six solves of it.

(9.56), 14.69, 13.56, 13.44, 13.17, 15.37, *11.34, 10.42, 11.80, 14.97, 11.80*, 13.98.

I also got a PB single (3:35.71) and MO3 (3:51.84) on 7x7, as well as rolling my AO100 to 4:10.80. 

3:56.55, 3:35.71, 4:03.28.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 12, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> and started talking to me and asking me to quit cubing.


yikes


> 3:56.55, 3:35.71, 4:03.28.


:O


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> :O


You changed your profile pic for the first time I can remember. :O I will have trouble getting used to this. The same thing happened when Stefan changed his avatar... I did a double take every time I read one of his posts.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 12, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> You changed your profile pic for the first time I can remember. :O I will have trouble getting used to this. The same thing happened when Stefan changed his avatar... I did a double take every time I read one of his posts.



Thats because I sold that blue cube lol 

EDIT: 
OH Average of 5: 17.34
1. 16.09 R' B2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 D' B2 R2 B F' L' B R2 F' 
2. 19.63 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' U B R' F' U R' U2 L' F2 
3. (14.78) F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 R D' B' D' B2 L2 R 
4. (22.76) U2 R B2 D2 L R F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U F D' L B' R B2 L F L' 
5. 16.30 D2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F' R' D L' R F L2 R2 F' U' 

Done on someone else's white aolong V2 lol


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

Best average of 12: 13.28
7-18 - 12.41 13.10 (11.72) 13.70 13.49 12.48 12.88 13.86 12.97 (15.02) 14.19 13.74



Spoiler



7. 12.41 D' L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 L' D2 U' L' F D' B' D2 L F' U'
8. 13.10 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 D2 B' F U' R L B U B2 L
9. 11.72 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R' F L B' L2 U R U B L2 U'
10. 13.70 L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B R F' U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L'
11. 13.49 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F' L' B' U' F' U2 F2 L' B F D'
12. 12.48 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 B L' B D' U B F' U' F D U'
13. 12.88 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R F' U' R U' R' B L F2 L
14. 13.86 U L2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F' B2 D2 R B' D' U2 F U' L U
15. 12.97 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 L D2 U R2 L2 F R L' B D
16. 15.02 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D U' R' U B F' D' R' L' B F2 L'
17. 14.19 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B' U F2 L B F U B' D B2 L2
18. 13.74 U' F2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' B' R' L U L D' R2 U' F2 L



Roux PB. I think all were 1-look CMLL.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> Best average of 12: 13.28
> 7-18 - 12.41 13.10 (11.72) 13.70 13.49 12.48 12.88 13.86 12.97 (15.02) 14.19 13.74
> 
> 
> ...



sub-15 globally pls


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> sub-15 globally pls


Not for a while. I set a goal to get sub-15 by April a couple of days ago; that seems realistic given my rate of improvement.

E: or not

Roux
12-Jan-2015 09:22:24 - 09:59:48

Mean: 14.84
Average: 14.74
Best time: 11.72
Median: 14.09
Worst time: 23.09
Standard deviation: 2.18

Best average of 5: 12.95
9-13 - (11.72) (13.70) 13.49 12.48 12.88

Best average of 12: 13.28
7-18 - 12.41 13.10 (11.72) 13.70 13.49 12.48 12.88 13.86 12.97 (15.02) 14.19 13.74



Spoiler



1. 17.49 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B' D2 F' D U2 R L' B U' B2 U2
2. 16.82 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R F' L2 B D2 U2 R D2 B2 L U'
3. 16.01 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F U R' F U2 R B R F' L' U'
4. 15.61 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L' D U2 B R' D F D' U B2 R2
5. 16.74 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B D' F D' R L2 D B' U L2 U'
6. 16.82 B2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 L' D' B' R U' B L2 B2 D U2
7. 12.41 D' L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 L' D2 U' L' F D' B' D2 L F' U'
8. 13.10 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 D2 B' F U' R L B U B2 L
9. 11.72 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R' F L B' L2 U R U B L2 U'
10. 13.70 L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B R F' U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L'
11. 13.49 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F' L' B' U' F' U2 F2 L' B F D'
12. 12.48 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 B L' B D' U B F' U' F D U'
13. 12.88 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R F' U' R U' R' B L F2 L
14. 13.86 U L2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F' B2 D2 R B' D' U2 F U' L U
15. 12.97 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 L D2 U R2 L2 F R L' B D
16. 15.02 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D U' R' U B F' D' R' L' B F2 L'
17. 14.19 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B' U F2 L B F U B' D B2 L2
18. 13.74 U' F2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' B' R' L U L D' R2 U' F2 L
19. 16.70 R2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 D B' D L F' L2 B' U R L2 D' R2
20. 12.87 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B R' F' L U2 L B' F' U
21. 17.62 B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' U' L D2 R2 F U' R2 D' U2
22. 13.50 F2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' B' D2 B2 F R' L2 F D' U F D'
23. 13.98 U2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R L F U' B F2 D2 L' D' L2 D'
24. 15.22 U' F2 D2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U F L U' R2 D' R' L2 F' D L2 D
25. 17.07 D B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' B R2 D L' D' U F D B' F2 D'
26. 16.27 U' F2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B R2 F U' R' D' B' L2 U R U
27. 12.83 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U2 R2 F L B D B' F' R2 B U' L'
28. 17.51 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 B' U L' F' D' F U' B F2
29. 16.69 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L' U F' D2 F R' D B' D B2 F2
30. 14.57 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 L2 F R U2 L U' F R2 D' B2 F D2
31. 19.13 D' U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' D' B2 U B' D L2 F' R' B2
32. 14.85 B2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 F' D2 R' U' B L2 F' L'
33. 14.27 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' B' U L F R D R2 L2 F2 R2 U2
34. 13.98 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D U2 R L2 B D2 F R D' U' R' L D2
35. 12.30 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' U L B R F' R B' U R B'
36. 14.54 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U B' U R' D U L D B F' R2
37. 23.09 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R U' B' D' U2 B' R F2 U L'
38. 12.99 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' L U2 R' F' L' U R' B2 L2
39. 13.99 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U B' F' L' B D' B R2 U' B D2 U2
40. 18.84 U' R2 L2 D F2 U L2 B2 D' U R' F L2 B L' B2 D U' B L U2
41. 13.89 D U F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' L B' D2 B2 F' U R2 L2 F' D2 U
42. 12.37 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L' D' R2 B2 L U2 F' R
43. 15.64 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 F L U2 B' L B2 F' R' U2 R2 U'
44. 13.52 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 B D2 U L D L2 F' R' L' F2
45. 13.30 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' D2 R2 D R2 B R' B U'
46. 15.16 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 D' R' D' R2 L' U' R2 L' U' B R
47. 13.84 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B F2 R L D' F L D' R' D2
48. 16.85 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R' B' U B L F' U2 L B F2 U
49. 12.11 F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R L2 D' F' R' L' B F L' U' F'
50. 13.64 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R D B U B L' D' U' B F' U'


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2015)

3.78 ao50
3.50 ao12
3.21 ao5

^slow ao5/ao12 shows consistent ao50. Back to sub 4 with my ShenShou now, hopefully my MoYu arrives soon since it's meant to be much better


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> E: or not
> 
> Roux
> 12-Jan-2015 09:22:24 - 09:59:48
> ...


Pretty bad start, did you fail to roll it?


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> I get what you're saying, I just don't think methods get better over time; it's the people that do. The fastest method now is the same as the fastest method 10 years ago, we just don't know what that method is (if you get what I mean [emoji14])


I actually do methods get better over time. I'll try to make some examples:

1. Imagine when rubiks brand or similar cube was the best one availible. Obviously Roux method would be very bad compared to what it is now because M-slice would be quite impossible to use with any amount of speed... :/

2. When someone comes up with some new stuff (WV or edge control for CFOP for example) that can give some new potential to already existing method. Similarly if someone generates significantly better algs for some alg set that can improve a method.



> Also, imo, proof is a different thing to evidence!



Yeah you are right  I'm not a native English speaker so sometimes I mess up this kind of things if not concentrating on my writing


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Pretty bad start, did you fail to roll it?


That start was what my times are usually like. I didn't try rolling it; I got bored and started doing some OH, so I reset the session.


tseitsei said:


> I actually do methods get better over time. I'll try to make some examples:
> 
> 1. Imagine when rubiks brand or similar cube was the best one availible. Obviously Roux method would be very bad compared to what it is now because M-slice would be quite impossible to use with any amount of speed... :/
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right. And sorry about the English thing.


----------



## Torch (Jan 12, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 9.56 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 D F2 D' L D L' F' D' U' R' U' F R' B R2 U2 L F2 D U2
> 
> Missed breaking PB by .1. My cross solution set up the first pair really nicely, but I somehow didn't see a 3 move second F2L pair, and I know all but 6 of the OLLs with at least two edges oriented, but I got one I didn't know this time. The solve could've been much better.
> 
> ...




Hey, we're basically the exact same speed on 3x3. We should race or something.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2015)

1x1x1-7x7x7 relay
8:15.01 single (3.06, 10.91, 38.41, 1:20.76, 2:23.77, 3:38.10)
8:35.38 avg5


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 12, 2015)

Skewb 9.82 mean of 100. I finally managed to get it sub-10. Next target is sub-8.65...


----------



## Chree (Jan 12, 2015)

New 5x5 Ao25 PB is finally (barely) sub 1:50... so y'know... happy about that: 

5x5 Ao25: 1:49.57




qqwref said:


> 6x6x6 funsies
> 
> 2:32.72 Yau
> 2:40.40 OBLBL
> ...



y u no hoya?


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

Chree said:


> y u no hoya?


Because


qqwref said:


> I forgot what Hoya is  Haven't used it in so long.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 12, 2015)

Yay, 8 new PBs last three days!

6.07 3x3 single D2 L' U2 R2 D F D F' B' D' L2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 F2 
Solution: stupid
x2 
L F U R' U' R' F R// xcross 
U y L' U L// F2l 2
U' R U R'// F2l 3
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R// F2l 4
F R U R' U' F'// Oll
Pll skip, U' AUF

As I said, stupid with many lockups, 4.71 second try -_- 

10.48 OH single also stupid
F D2 F D2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 F' U L' U2 R2 B' D L' R B' R F' 

R' D L U' F' D // Xcross
y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R// F2l 2
y2 R U R' U' R U R' U'// f2l 3
y' U' R U R' U' R U R'// F2l 4
Last layer skip Lol 
So much nub, 8.91 second try -_-

Then 19.88 OH avg5,
9.33 3x3 avg5, 10.03 avg12 (9.83 without +2)
5.90 skoob avg12, 1.18 Single 
2.56 2x2 avg12


----------



## Chree (Jan 12, 2015)

Took a long lunch to do play with the Mini Aosu. Pretty standard for me lately, so it looks like I'm getting used to the smaller size now. It certainly is nice to not have to worry about pops anymore as well!

Single: 49.40
Ao5: 54.24
Ao12: 56.50
Ao25: 57.03

I hope thecubicle comes out with the larger stickers in time for Rose City 2015.




TDM said:


> Because



Excuses.


----------



## timeless (Jan 12, 2015)

timeless said:


> Average of 12: 18.40
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Average of 12: 16.42
1. 13.23 F B2 L' U' L D F' R F L F2 D2 B2 D B F R2 U2 D F D' L F2 L R 
2. 15.34 U D F' R D' R2 D U' F D L' B L B' D L2 F2 U2 L D L U2 D F2 B2 
3. 17.62 R U L2 U' R D B2 D' R2 D L D' F2 D' L2 R2 D R' L' B U2 F' L2 R' U' 
4. 16.75 U' B2 U' F' B' L2 F2 B L' F2 U D2 F2 B2 D' L2 U' R U2 F' L' R' F B D2 
5. 16.46 D' L' B' F' R L D2 U B D B2 L' U D L F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R L2 F2 R2 F' 
6. 18.58 D' L D2 B2 L U R' F L2 D2 L' D F' D' F R B' R' F L2 B2 R' L B2 U 
7. 13.05 D2 B' L R F2 R' U2 D L' F U' B2 U' B R' B' R D B L B R2 L2 B R2 
8. (20.35) D' R' F2 U R' U' F' D2 U2 B F D F2 R2 L' D2 U2 L F2 R F2 D F D' F2 
9. (12.98) B D' B2 R2 B R2 B R2 U D R' L U2 D2 L' F D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F' L D2 
10. 18.76 U' D2 L2 U L U' R L2 U2 L' B' U2 L' F' R' L2 F B' R2 U2 F2 B D R2 L' 
11. 18.10 D' R' D2 U' R' B2 U B D B' D2 U B' R2 L2 D F' L' F' U' F' D U' B2 L2 
12. 16.31 F2 B2 D' U' L D' R' D2 F2 R D' F' U' F2 B' D2 U2 R' U2 F D' F' D' U B2


----------



## GG (Jan 12, 2015)

all new pb's <3



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/150
best time: 10.50
worst time: 20.19

current avg5: 14.13 (σ = 1.25)
*best avg5: 11.05 (σ = 0.04) PB*


Spoiler



11.09, (13.68), 11.01, (10.96), 11.06



current avg12: 13.79 (σ = 0.93)
*best avg12: 11.94 (σ = 0.92) PB*


Spoiler



(10.88), 12.05, 12.21, 11.87, 13.26, 13.43, 11.09, (13.68), 11.01, 10.96, 11.06, 12.48



current avg50: 13.94 (σ = 1.24)
*best avg50: 12.86 (σ = 1.07) PB*


Spoiler



12.27, 14.08, 12.72, 11.97, 13.30, 13.68, 15.04, 13.86, 12.85, 14.08, 13.28, 13.79, 14.31, 12.66, 11.87, 15.68, (15.90), (10.88), 12.05, 12.21, 11.87, 13.26, 13.43, 11.09, 13.68, 11.01, (10.96), 11.06, 12.48, 13.78, 12.40, 11.89, (16.48), (15.97), 12.91, 12.21, 13.51, 12.00, 12.45, 11.76, 14.77, 13.84, 12.30, (10.66), 11.81, 11.81, 13.07, 12.61, 11.78, 13.15



current avg100: 13.64 (σ = 1.47)
*best avg100: 13.13 (σ = 1.27) PB*


Spoiler



12.24, 11.95, 14.29, 12.14, 11.97, 12.45, 13.82, 13.54, (10.94), 14.45, 13.25, 12.64, 13.22, 14.11, 14.70, 13.42, 13.07, 12.86, 12.99, 13.62, 12.27, 14.08, 12.72, 11.97, 13.30, 13.68, 15.04, 13.86, 12.85, 14.08, 13.28, 13.79, 14.31, 12.66, 11.87, 15.68, 15.90, (10.88), 12.05, 12.21, 11.87, 13.26, 13.43, 11.09, 13.68, 11.01, 10.96, 11.06, 12.48, 13.78, 12.40, 11.89, (16.48), 15.97, 12.91, 12.21, 13.51, 12.00, 12.45, 11.76, 14.77, 13.84, 12.30, (10.66), 11.81, 11.81, 13.07, 12.61, 11.78, 13.15, 16.02, (10.58), 14.43, (10.50), 13.68, (20.19), 14.54, 13.18, 12.53, 14.45, 15.02, 16.45, 12.70, (16.61), 11.27, 11.34, 12.45, 13.92, 14.30, 13.42, 12.14, (16.64), 15.60, 12.93, 11.55, (16.72), 12.48, 11.58, 11.65, 15.03



session avg: 13.40 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 13.48


----------



## JackJ (Jan 12, 2015)

Average: 12.22
Best: 10.61
Worst: 14.94
Mean: 12.31
Standard Deviation: 1.50



Spoiler



1: 10.87	L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B' L2 D F L' U F2 L U' R' B U'
2: 10.91	R L F' R' B' D' L D' B2 U F L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F D2
3: 14.54	U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 L2 R B D' R2 D B' F
4: 11.67	B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R U F2 L' F' R B' L' D U
5: 13.44	D B2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 B R2 D' R2 U L2 R B' U2 F
6: 12.57	F U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' L2 R' U' R' D2 B2 D2 L B' D B2
7: 11.01	U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D F' R D' U' L' B F' U' R B'
8: (10.61)	U2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 D B2 L' D B' D2 L D R' F2
9: 12.34	D2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B' U R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' B R2
10: 13.94	B2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 D L' B2 U' B R' D' L' D' L' B
11: (14.94)	B2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F' L2 R U2 L D2 F' L D' U L'
12: 10.91	D' R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R D' F' R F L' B R2 B U



New PB! I'm so happy I'm still improving after 6.5 years of cubing! Pretty big improvement too, .25 
seconds.

Pretty large standard deviation as well. I think I'm actually on the verge of global average at around ~11.5 if I can void out all those 'bad' solves.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 12, 2015)

GG said:


> all new pb's <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you seem to be improving pretty quickly at the moment, good job!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 12, 2015)

2:05.533 6x6 double parity single, I was on last layer by 1:50 only to be met with the most hated case on even layered cubes


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 2:05.533 6x6 double parity single, I was on last layer by 1:50 only to be met with the most hated case on even layered cubes



Does 'most hated case' refer to double parity or some specific last layer case?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2015)

99% it's UWR:

Average of 12: 4.48
1. 5.36 R' U' R U R U R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R'
2. 4.23 R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R
3. (8.27) U R U R U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2
4. 5.31 R U2 R2 U R U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
5. 4.07 R2 U R U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R U R'
6. 3.40 U' R' U2 R U R2 U R U R U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U
7. 3.58 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R U R2 U' R' U'
8. 4.79 U R U2 R U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R U' R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U
9. 5.04 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R
10. 4.38 R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R'
11. (3.39) U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U'
12. 4.59 U2 R U2 R U R U' R' U R2 U R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 99% it's UWR:
> 
> Average of 12: 4.48
> 1. 5.36 R' U' R U R U R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R'
> ...



OH?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH?



Probably with feet


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 13, 2015)

BLD obviously


----------



## rebucato314 (Jan 13, 2015)

*I did it!*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-13
avg of 50: 19.912

Time List:
1. 18.314 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F U2 B R F2 U' B D' L B 
2. (15.351) F L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 D U' F U' L' R' F2 R2 B R' D 
3. 17.221 R2 L' D2 R2 U R2 F' L U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U D2 F2 
4. 23.451 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F R2 F' L' U2 R U2 F' D L' 
5. 21.300 B' D R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B R' D' U' R2 U' L' D U' 
6. 16.615 D2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L F2 L F R' F' L F2 D B2 F D' U2 
7. 19.285 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 L' F2 R' F R D' R2 B2 U B2 
8. 17.698 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F D B2 L2 B R' D2 R U' F 
9. (25.267) L D2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D' B2 D2 B2 L F' L' D 
10. 15.370 D' B2 R' F B' U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 B' D2 B L2 D' 
11. 22.523 L2 B2 R U2 L R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' B' D2 L2 U L F D L2 B 
12. 22.293 U' L U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' D' F' U R F2 D2 
13. 19.753 L D' L F B2 L2 D' R D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 F R2 F2 R2 B R' 
14. 19.148 B L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L' F U2 F R' F L2 
15. 17.873 L D2 R' D2 F' L F2 D2 B U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' 
16. 20.681 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B L D' F' U' B' U2 B' F U F2 
17. 22.972 B' R B D' L2 U2 B' D' L U' F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' 
18. 21.249 U' B2 L2 B U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F U2 F R' B2 U L2 B U2 B F 
19. 21.177 R' B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L R D2 B' D2 F' R' D' U' F R' U' R' 
20. 23.770 U2 B2 R' D2 R F2 L' B2 L D2 B2 D' L2 U L' B U R2 U2 L 
21. 20.297 D F' R' F' R F2 R' L U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R 
22. 19.768 R U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U R2 B' D L B L B U2 
23. 20.664 R' F2 U2 F L2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 L' U' F U2 F2 D' B' L' F R 
24. 23.670 B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 U2 L' F2 U' L2 B R' D B' D B2 
25. 18.882 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' F' U2 L' U2 B U' F' L' D R' U R2 
26. 19.579 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F R' D U L2 D R' D U2 B' 
27. 18.665 B L' B2 D' B' R2 U F B R2 B2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 L2 
28. 17.187 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D R' D L2 B' D B' L' U' F' U 
29. 21.881 D R2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 D2 R2 B R2 F D B2 F' L F' R U' B2 D2 
30. 19.284 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B R U B D2 L' D2 B R' F2 
31. 18.370 U2 D' L2 D' B D R U D B2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 
32. 20.821+ B2 D' L2 D R B L F' R2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' F' 
33. 19.543 B U B2 R D' F2 U L2 B U2 L' B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' 
34. (12.539) D2 B' R' L U' L U2 F' R F2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 D2 L 
35. 15.589 D' F2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L R2 B2 U2 F D2 B L U B2 D' R B2 
36. 19.446 U D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B L2 F D R B' U F2 L B' R' B 
37. 17.219 F' R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U B2 L R U' B' L2 D' B L U2 
38. 21.879 L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D R2 B F2 R2 U L' F' L2 B2 
39. 17.842 D' F R' U' D' F L U2 D' L D2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 B2 L' U2 L' 
40. 18.758 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B R' D' F2 U' R' D U' B' U 
41. 18.392 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 F U' R U' F' U L F' U R2 
42. (15.239) F' L2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D B D2 F U2 L2 U' F R 
43. 21.419 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 L R2 U' B' L' U' B' F' D2 F' 
44. 20.725 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' F' R F R F' L D2 F R2 F' 
45. 24.085 L2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 B' L U L' D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 
46. 17.963 D F2 D B2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 L' U2 B2 L F D' F2 L2 U B' 
47. (27.786) D B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 R D R2 U F' D2 L R2 F U 
48. 21.817 U2 B' R' U2 B L' U2 B' U' R U2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 
49. (25.403) U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D' L2 R D L U' F2 R' U' 
50. 21.675 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' B' D2 L B R D' B2 L U2 F

*Sub-20 avg 50!!!!*


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 13, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> BLD obviously



2gen OH probably


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Does 'most hated case' refer to double parity or some specific last layer case?



Double parity


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 13, 2015)

Wat. 7x7: 3:31.41 single, 3:43.04 MO3, 3:48.25 AO5, 3:51.63 AO12. The AO12 is faster than my PB MO3 before today.

3:41.70, 3:32.71, 4:09.64, 3:53.28, (4:15.25), 3:50.79, 3:54.89, (3:31.41), 3:42.83, 4:08.51, 3:49.55, 3:52.38

Also 14.21 3x3 AO100.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 13, 2015)

2x2 pbs:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-13
avg of 5: 2.01

Time List:
1. (4.21) F U R F2 R U F2 R2 U 
2. 2.68 R' U' R2 U' R F R' U R' 
3. (1.53) U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 
4. 1.57 F R' U R' F U R F2 R2 U2 
5. 1.77 R2 F U' F2 R' U F2 R' U2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-13
avg of 25: 3.14

Time List:
1. 1.64 F' R' F2 R' F' R2 F' R' F' 
2. 2.48 R2 F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
3. 3.14 F' R U R' U2 R F2 U2 R 
4. 3.40 R' F' U R2 F' U R2 U R U' 
5. 4.21 F U R F2 R U F2 R2 U 
6. 2.68 R' U' R2 U' R F R' U R' 
7. (1.53) U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 
8. (1.57) F R' U R' F U R F2 R2 U2 
9. 1.77 R2 F U' F2 R' U F2 R' U2 
10. 4.03 R F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R2 U2 
11. 3.17 F' U' R' F' R F2 U' F2 U2 
12. 2.34 U2 F U' F' U F2 U2 F' U' 
13. 3.14 U2 F2 U F' R' F2 R' U F' 
14. 3.23 F2 U2 R F' U2 F R' F2 R' 
15. 3.53 R' F' R2 U R2 U F' U2 R' U' 
16. 3.34 U R' U F' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 
17. (4.57) R2 F' U R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 
18. 2.70 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 
19. 3.28 U' F' R F' R U R' F2 U 
20. 3.38 U R' F2 R F R2 U2 F' U2 
21. 2.32 F R F' U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
22. 4.35 F U2 F' R' F U F' R2 U 
23. 4.10 F' R' U' R2 U' F' U F2 U 
24. 3.63 F U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R' U2 
25. (4.82) R U' F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' F


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH?





Hssandwich said:


> 2gen OH probably



Yeah, OH 2-gen.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, OH 2-gen.



Do you blockbuild the F2L or insert the cross piece and just solve the pairs?
I'm assuming you use a ton on 2GLL on the last layer?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow, that's crazy fast for OH. Definitely faster than my 2h times.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH?





guysensei1 said:


> Do you blockbuild the F2L or insert the cross piece and just solve the pairs?
> I'm assuming you use a ton on 2GLL on the last layer?



I sometimes blockbuild the first pair, but it's just normal cross+pairs 90% of the time. Also 2GLL about 90% of the time.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2015)

soooooo OH
Average of 5: 16.80
1. 17.27 F' R B2 D' F R F' L' F' D2 F' D2 B R2 L2 B R2 F 
2. 17.20 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 F D' U2 F2 U2 R' D B' L R 
3. (15.23) L2 U2 B D2 B L2 F2 R2 F' L' U' R2 D B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B' 
4. (20.11) D2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 R D U R B' R' U2 L2 B' D' F 
5. 15.93 B2 L F L2 U R U D B U' B' U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' B' U2 

Average of 12: 18.02
1. 15.90 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U R2 U R2 B2 R' D2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R B 
2. 19.91 F' U2 F U2 L2 F R2 F R2 D2 R' D L D' B2 U2 B' U2 L 
3. (24.95) B2 F2 L D2 L' U2 L2 U2 R D2 B L F' D2 U2 R2 D' L U 
4. 16.84 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D U L2 F2 D2 B R B F' R U2 L2 F2 D' U2 
5. 17.41 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R F' L2 D B' R' U2 L' U' F' D' 
6. 21.15 F L' D F' D' L D L F' D L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' 
7. 17.27 F' R B2 D' F R F' L' F' D2 F' D2 B R2 L2 B R2 F 
8. 17.20 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 F D' U2 F2 U2 R' D B' L R 
9. (15.23) L2 U2 B D2 B L2 F2 R2 F' L' U' R2 D B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B' 
10. 20.11 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 R D U R B' R' U2 L2 B' D' F 
11. 15.93 B2 L F L2 U R U D B U' B' U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' B' U2 
12. 18.43 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 B L F2 R D R F U F' L R'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 13, 2015)

Sub 12 3x3 single: 11.999 (new PB)


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 13, 2015)

4x4: 1:10.30, 1:08.62, 1:02.73, 1:19.69, 1:07.66 = 1:08.86
PB Average of 5. Getting close to sub 1.


----------



## GG (Jan 13, 2015)

accomplishment: overtook guysensei1 at 3x3 single/5/12.. don't know about 50/100, anyway, next up: TDM.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

GG said:


> anyway, next up: TDM.


Not fair, I average 16 now 
(btw, good luck beating my Ao5 - it was VERY lucky, with 3/4 easy OLLs and 3 PLL skips. You seem to be within .5 of me for the other PBs though, so you'll have no problem beating those )

E: 6x6 PBs
5:35.54, 5:19.88, 5:15.33, 5:06.78, 5:47.49 = 5:23.58
Middle three are 5:14.00 Mo3. Fourth solve is NL PB.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 13, 2015)

First OH sub-20, 19.07


----------



## imvelox (Jan 13, 2015)

2:29.13 7x7 PB single


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 13, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:29.13 7x7 PB single


Waaaaaat!?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Przemyslaw+Kaleta
Pretty good average, sub Michał Halczuk :>


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL I learned Roux  Fun. Maybe I'll practise more with it

number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.11
worst time: 36.35

current avg5: 21.16 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 18.80 (σ = 2.81)

current avg12: 20.65 (σ = 1.63)
best avg12: 20.39 (σ = 1.90)

session avg: 21.48 (σ = 2.04)
session mean: 21.72


----------



## Carbon (Jan 13, 2015)

6.56 3x3 fullstep single with xx cross, 2nd best ever and third sub 7


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2015)

9.16 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 L F2 L B2 F2 L F' R B D R' D F2 L R2 
x' z
R U' R' L U'
z' R U R' U'
U' R U z' R U2 R2 U' R
U2 R U2 R' U2 z U' R' U
z' R U R' U2 R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' y z U'
R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2

63 moves / 9.16 seconds = 6.88 etps
Almost 7


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 63 moves / 9.16 seconds = 6.88 etps
> Almost 7


wtf, 7 TPS OH...

Have you tried using ZZ OH? How fast are you with it?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 13, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:29.13 7x7 PB single



1. Buy GoPro
2. Never solve without it. 

That is nuts. What the the UWR even?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> wtf, 7 TPS OH...
> 
> Have you tried using ZZ OH? How fast are you with it?



I've messed around with it a little, but I suck at blockbuilding, and my EO isn't good either. I'm about 18 with it IIRC.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I've messed around with it a little, but I suck at blockbuilding, and my EO isn't good either. I'm about 18 with it IIRC.


You should practise some more then


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2015)

GG said:


> accomplishment: overtook guysensei1 at 3x3 single/5/12.. don't know about 50/100, anyway, next up: TDM.




I think I need to start doing 3x3 again. I've stagnated.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty good:

Average of 12: 12.14
1. 10.31 B2 F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L U R2 D R U' B' R B'
2. 11.62 L' B' D2 R D B D2 R2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 D R2 U L2 U B2 R2
3. 11.75 L2 R2 D R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' F' U L D' F' U' F2 L D2 U2
4. 10.16 U2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B U2 F' D2 B L' D R B' D' F R2 U2 R2 U
5. (14.35) B2 R2 B' L' U2 F B2 U L D' L2 B U2 R2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 L2 F'
6. 13.83 R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R B' U2 B' F' D2 U' F' D B'
7. 13.12 U R' L D F' R' U L' F U R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2
8. 13.38 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 D R2 D' U' F U' L D' U F' R D' U' L'
9. (8.92) R F2 L B2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 L B D R B R' F' R' B2 D
10. 11.86 R2 B D' F' U L2 F U2 F' L' B2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F R2
11. 13.45 D2 B L2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 F' D R' U' F' R' D F D F
12. 11.94 F2 R F2 R U2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B U R F2 R F L' B' F L


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 14, 2015)

First sub 20 average of 12  19.91 + 18.28 ao5 (single was 17.15)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> That is nuts. What the the UWR even?


Kevin and Feliks both have 2:24s. UWR is 2:24.06 by Feliks.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 14, 2015)

SUB 1 !!!!  
First sub 1 on 4x4
56.18!!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 14, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> SUB 1 !!!!
> First sub 1 on 4x4
> 56.18!!



GJ! What method do you use?


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 14, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> GJ! What method do you use?



I use Yau.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Przemyslaw+Kaleta
> Pretty good average, sub Michał Halczuk :>


Congrats  You should try on a faster sim and see how fast you can go, sub8 is possible.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 14, 2015)

Did my first 5x5 ao100. All PBs obviously (although I haven't beaten the single since my last post)

best time: 2:34.66
best avg5: 3:01.04 
best avg12: 3:14.90
current avg100: 3:43.06


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 14, 2015)

36.67 4x4 Single.

PB by 2 seconds.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

2gen OH Average of 50: 7.58


Spoiler



1. 7.99 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R U R2 U' R 
2. 8.47 R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 
3. 5.57 R U2 R U R2 U' R U R' U R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' 
4. 8.64 R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U R U R' U R' U' R U R2 U R U2 R 
5. 8.11 R U R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U R' 
6. 7.74 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 
7. 8.76 U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U 
8. 6.92 U R U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U 
9. 7.77 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' 
10. 6.48 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U R 
11. 8.08 R' U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 
12. 7.65 U R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R U 
13. 10.19 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 
14. 6.79 U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U 
15. 9.77 U R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R U' 
16. 6.75 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' 
17. 7.16 R U' R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R2 
18. (4.97) U R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R U' R U2 R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' 
19. 5.61 U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R U 
20. (10.96) U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R U 
21. 5.56 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R2 
22. 6.81 U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U 
23. 9.93 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 
24. (11.15) R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 
25. 6.64 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R 
26. 8.39 U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' 
27. 6.15 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R 
28. 8.25 U R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U R U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' 
29. 8.93 U R' U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
30. 7.99 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U 
31. 8.08 U R U' R U' R2 U' R' U R U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U R U R' U2 
32. 5.55 R' U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U R U' R U' R' U R U2 R2 U R U R U' R 
33. 9.63 U R2 U R' U' R U' R U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R' U' 
34. 9.95 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 
35. 8.47 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U R U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' 
36. 6.42 U R2 U R U R2 U R U' R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 
37. 5.85 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R U R2 U R U R2 U R U2 
38. 9.35 U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R' U 
39. 6.89 U R U' R U2 R U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U2 
40. (4.38) U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' 
41. 7.41 U' R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 
42. 7.96 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 
43. 6.11 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 
44. 6.40 U R U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R U' R U2 
45. (10.79) R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 
46. 7.22 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U R2 U 
47. 7.22 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R2 
48. 6.82 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R 
49. 7.14 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 
50. (5.48) R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R


----------



## Julian (Jan 14, 2015)

Average of 5: 8.53
1. 8.62 U2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 F' L' U2 L D2 F2 D F R' D2 
2. (8.81) D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D' L2 R D' R F2 L' R2 
3. (7.33) D B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 D F' L B R' D B L2 D' R2 D' 
4. 8.73 F' L D2 L2 U' F L U2 F' R' D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 
5. 8.23 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U B R D' F2 D' B L F2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Learnt 2GLL-U.


EDIT: sub-1 E perm


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

omgomgomgomg
Average of 50: 13.11


Spoiler



1. 13.06 B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2 U B' R B' F2 L' U' F' L2 R' U' 
2. 11.37 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R' B U' L R D' F' L 
3. (8.87) L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D U2 B2 U2 B' U F' L2 B D2 L' R' D' R 
4. 13.20 B R2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U R U L U R2 D' B D 
5. 14.31 F L2 D' L' B2 L B' R' U' L F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
6. 13.57 B2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B D F2 R2 B' U2 R U R' U 
7. 15.11 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 F' D' L F D B R B2 U F 
8. 11.77 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F D' B L B2 R' U B D2 U 
9. 13.38 U B2 U' L2 U R2 U B2 U F2 L' B2 D B' U' L R F D' R 
10. 13.24  F L U' R2 L' F R' L F' R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L B2 U2 D2 R' L 
11. 14.00 L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B' F2 L B L2 B2 D L2 B R B D 
12. 13.51 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B' D U2 L D F2 D' R B' R2 
13. 11.86 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 R D F' L D2 B' F L U' B 
14. 13.84 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' U R2 B' R' F2 L' U B2 D' 
15. 12.96 F D2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 R B2 D' F' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 
16. 13.06 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 R' U F' L' U2 B R2 F' L' B2 
17. 14.15 F2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L D2 B' L' F2 L D' B D2 U' 
18. (16.40) B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U B U2 F' D2 R B' D2 L' U 
19. 12.33 L2 B2 D2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D L F2 U' B2 F L2 R U R' 
20. 12.62 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 R F2 L U R U B F2 U 
21. 11.50 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F U2 L' B' U2 L R B2 D2 
22. 11.81 L2 D F B' R D' B' L2 F' U R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' 
23. 11.53 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D U2 L F2 L2 U2 R 
24. 13.96 F' D' R D' B' U' B' D2 R' L' F U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B U2 D2 B' 
25. 15.02 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 B' D F D2 B F2 U2 L' D2 F' 
26. 12.59 D' F U2 F R' L' U L F U' B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U 
27. (11.10) F2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D B L F U' B' L2 R F2 U B' 
28. 13.25 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B' D' R U' B' U2 L R U' 
29. 12.94 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U' B R B R' B' D' U2 B2 U 
30. 12.22 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R F' D' B2 R' B' L' R F R' 
31. (15.63) D2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' U' L R2 B' D U2 R' B R' F2 
32. 11.94 B R' D2 R F' U B2 R' U L2 F2 U2 F D2 F' B' L2 U2 R2 
33. 12.95 D2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U' R' D' U R2 F' L U' R2 F 
34. 14.38 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D B' D U2 F' L2 R' U' B2 U2 F 
35. 12.89 F2 U' R F2 B R D L2 F D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 L 
36. 13.89 D' L2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R F' U' L' B2 U' L2 R F' U2 
37. 13.57 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 L2 D' F L2 B' D2 U' L F2 D' L' 
38. 12.91 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B D R D2 B' U' L' B2 
39. 13.09 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F L D F' L' R2 B R F2 R2 
40. 13.88 L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' U L' R' F D' L2 B' F R 
41. 11.91 R' F2 L U2 F2 R U2 L D2 F2 D2 F L' U F2 R' D' F L F2 R' 
42. (10.88) L2 U R2 D U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 F L R B R U B R B R2 
43. 14.87 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 U F R' F2 D F' L2 U' L 
44. 13.61 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F D B2 D2 L U B2 F2 U' L' 
45. 13.95 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F' D' F2 R D' L' U' B' L' U' 
46. 12.27 F L2 F L2 R2 F R2 F U2 L2 U' F' L R U L U' 
47. 12.54 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' L2 U B2 U L' U2 R' D2 U 
48. (16.00) L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U B L' U2 B' R2 B2 U' B2 F' 
49. 11.97 D' R2 U2 D' R2 L F U R B L2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B2 
50. 13.86 L2 U2 L D' F' D2 R2 U L F B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 14, 2015)

One handed on cam. Really close to PB too 

Average of 12: 13.529
1. 14.055 U B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R' U B2 R2 B' D U R U' L2 
2. 12.456 U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 L B R' B D R' B2 L D2 L' 
3. 13.567 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F R B2 L F L2 D' R B' D F' 
4. 14.495 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U L' B2 D U' F U2 F R' B2 L' 
5. (9.979) F2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' D' B2 L2 B' R D2 L D 
6. 15.669 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' D' B' R F' L2 D U L2 D' F2 
7. 13.561 U2 B U2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 F R2 F R' B' D2 R' D2 B U' B R U' 
8. 13.622 L2 U L2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L B U' F' U2 L2 U2 L R' 
9. (18.606) U2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 R' D B U B' L2 D' F D2 R2 
10. 12.469 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F' R U F U B D F' R U' 
11. 11.719 L2 U' B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 R' U2 F L2 F2 D U R2 U R2 
12. 13.679 D L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R B2 F' U2 R2 D' B2 D L R2


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 14, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Congrats  You should try on a faster sim and see how fast you can go, sub8 is possible.



Thanks  
I've just started solving on qcube, it was difficult at first, but now I am getting used to it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Meh 2x2 Average of 50: 4.42
I think there was a sub-4 ao12 in there.


Spoiler



1. 3.91 F R U' R U' R U' F2 R' 
2. 3.60 F U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
3. 4.28 F R U' F U2 F' R2 F2 U' 
4. 3.79 F U' F' R F' R' U' R2 U' 
5. 5.08 R U2 F U2 F R' F R' U2 
6. 4.75 U2 F' R U' F R' F R' F' 
7. 5.67 U F' U R2 U F2 U' F' U' 
8. (7.92) F2 U' R F R2 U' R' U2 R2 
9. 5.36 U F U' R U2 R' F U2 F U2 
10. 3.42 R' U F' U' R F R' F2 U' 
11. 4.03 U F U2 R U' F2 U2 F' U2 
12. 2.81 U F U' R2 U' R F R U 
13. 2.91 F2 U2 F' R F2 U F U R' 
14. 5.92 R' U R F' R' U R2 F' R' 
15. 4.81 F' U F2 R' F U2 F' U2 R U' 
16. 5.76 F' U' F2 U2 R F' R U R2 
17. 4.61 F' R' F' U F R2 U' R F2 
18. (6.26) R' U2 R U2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' 
19. 4.16 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U' 
20. 4.37 U2 R' U F2 R' U' F2 U' F' 
21. 4.22 U F2 U R F' R F2 U' R' 
22. 6.03 U2 F' U2 R F U R2 F2 U' 
23. 5.85 U' R2 F' U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' 
24. 5.40 F R U' F2 R U' F' R2 F' 
25. 4.03 U' F U' F R' U2 F2 R' U' R' 
26. 4.16 F2 U' R2 F R F' R2 F' R' 
27. (6.93) R' U R' U F2 R' F' R2 F 
28. 3.69 F R2 U2 R U' R F' R' U' 
29. (1.89) R2 U F' U' F U' R2 U F' R' 
30. 5.30 U' F R F' U' R U2 F2 R' U' 
31. 3.96 R U' F' R' U R2 F' U' R2 U' 
32. 4.82 R U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F U2 
33. 4.00 R F2 R U' R' U' F2 U2 F2 
34. 4.67 F2 U' R U2 F' U R' F2 U 
35. 4.09 U R2 F2 U' F' R U' R U2 
36. (2.54) U R F R2 U F U' F2 U2 
37. 4.91 R U2 R2 U' R2 F R F2 R' 
38. 3.70 R U' R' F' U2 R2 F R' U 
39. 3.75 F U' R2 U2 R' F R' F2 U 
40. 3.33 U' R2 F U2 R' U R' U2 F 
41. 4.18 U' F' U F' U' R U' F R2 
42. 4.01 U' R2 F2 R U F' U F R2 
43. 4.09 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F U' F U2 
44. 4.22 R2 F R2 U' R' U F' U2 R' 
45. (2.58) F' U2 F R' U' R F2 R' U 
46. 5.58 F U2 R2 U' R2 F U2 F' U 
47. 5.66 F2 R F U2 R U' F' R F2 U' 
48. 2.91 U' R' F R2 F U' F U' F' 
49. 4.96 R U' R F2 U2 F' R' F' U' 
50. 3.90 U2 F' U2 F R F2 U R2 U'


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 14, 2015)

Broke all 4x4 PBs:
Best time: 47.20
Best avg5: 54.10
Best avg12: 57.12
Best avg100: 59.17 

Nice to break sub-1 after being stuck a few seconds above it for too long.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 14, 2015)

Accomplishment: I finally found out why I can't seem to improve beyond sub-22 / sub-23. I either have too few or too many fingers. I haven't decided which of the two yet. For those of you that know about these things, I'm talking about 3x3 and I have exactly 10 fingers, but they don't coordinate well to solve as fast as I'd want them to.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 14, 2015)

According to the wiki it's UWR, but 17.28 3x3x2 AO100


----------



## mycube (Jan 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> According to the wiki it's UWR, but 17.28 3x3x2 AO100


I am sure I got a faster ao100 about 1-2 years ago(I think ~15ish). I can look it up tomorrow. I also think MZRG got a faster average


----------



## Chree (Jan 15, 2015)

Spent the afternoon playing with the Mini Aosu and got lackluster results.

Went back to using the Original Aosu and destroyed all my PBs... including my first sub40 single and first sub50 Ao5!

Single: 37.67
Ao5: 49.48
Ao12: 52.95
Ao100: 55.89


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2015)

I did some 3x3x2. Should probably learn all the PLLs someday.

4.60 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' 

9.39 avg5 = (6.52), (10.77), 8.88, 9.95, 9.33

10.46 avg12 = 9.76, (6.52), 10.77, 8.88, 9.95, 9.33, (17.80), 9.87, 12.11, 11.12, 13.23, 9.55

12.37 avg100


Spoiler



12.28, 9.01, 13.10, 14.96, 13.45, (4.60), 10.25, (21.31), (24.23), 11.47, (4.92), 15.42, 13.73, 14.72, 17.71, 9.15, 13.96, 18.37, 9.76, (6.52), 10.77, 8.88, 9.95, 9.33, 17.80, 9.87, 12.11, 11.12, 13.23, 9.55, 14.52, 11.44, 8.26, 15.48, 18.11, 13.77, 10.46, 11.48, 12.48, (18.81), 12.72, 12.84, 10.44, 13.25, 11.55, 13.45, 14.43, 14.23, 8.79, 14.72, 11.15, 11.79, 9.11, 11.89, 14.95, 14.26, 9.18, 12.07, 10.47, 13.30, 13.68, 11.68, 13.88, 11.61, 16.74, 17.21, 12.51, (5.86), 10.95, 12.33, 9.10, 12.42, 12.68, 11.37, 15.70, 13.42, 10.50, 14.64, 13.73, 9.42, 9.85, 11.90, 10.39, 10.85, 13.93+, 8.42, (20.17), 13.79, 10.38, 12.07, (20.25), 15.58, 8.33, 10.62, 9.99, 18.33, 15.72, 9.85, 9.47, (8.20)


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol
6.63 Square-1 Single
(-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)

EP skip :3 + PB


----------



## GG (Jan 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> omgomgomgomg
> Average of 50: 13.11
> 
> 
> ...



Is this PB?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 15, 2015)

Solved 22 Cubes in 9:33.86 (26.08 seconds per cube) Very happy, was expecting more like 30 seconds per cube


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 15, 2015)

LL. Improving steadily.

Ao100 3.670 (σ = 1.04) 

best: 1.102
worst: 7.484


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice mean of 3.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-15
mean of 3: 8.76

Time List:
1. 8.21 B U' F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 F L B U L B L F D' 
2. 9.53 B F2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R B' R2 U L U R' D R' 
3. 8.53 D' R2 D F L U2 B' D' B D2 B2 U D F2 U' R2


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 15, 2015)

8.70, 8.81, (8.07), 8.44, 9.88, 11.31, 8.42, (11.43), 9.12, 8.67, 10.58, 9.23 => 9.32, PB by 0.01, six sub-9 solves :O


----------



## mycube (Jan 15, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> According to the wiki it's UWR, but 17.28 3x3x2 AO100




I can't find the Ao100, but I am sure I did some. But here is a Ao50 at least 4 seconds faster:
http://www.speedcubers.de/showthread.php?tid=12383&pid=159257#pid159257

edit: and what, no UWR?! On wiki the UWR is 12.6x


----------



## TDM (Jan 15, 2015)

mycube said:


> edit: and what, no UWR?! On wiki the UWR is 12.6x


The UWRs for 3x3x2 on the wiki were done after his post. link.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 15, 2015)

*NEW PBs!!!!!!!!!!*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-15
avg of 12: 10.34

Time List:
1. 9.56 L R2 F' L2 F R2 B L2 B2 U2 D' R F L U R2 F2 D F2 
2. 8.28 D2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L U' B' F D B' U2 L' B2 D' 
3. (15.78) R' U2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 F' R B' R D2 U' R2 D2 B2 
4. (6.09) L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' B' U' B L2 B2 U2 L' R' *PB*
5. 10.23 L R2 F' D2 B R2 F' D2 B D2 F2 R' U B2 U2 L2 F L D2 B2 
6. 10.40 U' D' F R' F' L D R' D2 F2 U2 R2 F B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' 
7. 11.44 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B' D' B2 F L' U R B2 F' R 
8. 8.11 B F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' U' L2 D' L2 F' L' D' L2 B2 R' B F2 L' 
9. 10.20 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F' R' B L' U2 L2 F R F' D F' 
10. 11.24 B' D' F R2 F2 L' U2 D R D F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 
11. 9.13 L B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 B D' L2 D2 R D L 
12. 14.81 R' U D2 R U2 B R U F2 L U2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D'

First 5 solves make a *9.36 ao5 with a counting 8!*


EDIT:

Reconstruction of the 6

6.09 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' B' U' B L2 B2 U2 L' R'

y' R2 D' 
U R U' R2 U R U' R' U' R
y' R U' R' y U L' U L
y' U L' U L
F R U R' U' F'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

44 moves. 7.22 TPS

Fullstep too.


----------



## Username (Jan 15, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 8.70, 8.81, (8.07), 8.44, 9.88, 11.31, 8.42, (11.43), 9.12, 8.67, 10.58, 9.23 => 9.32, PB by 0.01, six sub-9 solves :O



pls no


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> LL. Improving steadily.
> 
> Ao100 3.670 (σ = 1.04)
> 
> ...



Two questions - is this with inspection, and/or edges oriented?
Either way, 3.67 LL is pretty awesome for someone of your speed (i don't think mine's sub-5)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2015)

Could have been really good with a better end:
11.96, 12.77, (9.82), 10.54, 12.52, 11.25, 13.31, 11.10, 10.60, 12.47, (15.12), 13.75 = *12.03*

First 10 solves make a 11.65 average of 10.
9.82 was fullstep with T-perm.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 15, 2015)

13.70, 15.44, 14.70, 15.04, 16.46, 15.16, 14.88, 12.54, 19.18, 15.16, 14.27, 13.34 = 14.82 PB by 0.02
First 3x3 PB in 3 months.


----------



## GG (Jan 15, 2015)

9.49, my 50th sub10...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 15, 2015)

6.270 skewb avg12! This is good, not the best but I got it on cam and uploaded it.


----------



## Cube Is Life (Jan 16, 2015)

First sub 20 ao5!
Times: (26.27), 21.19, (16.10), 19.17, 19.18 = 19.85


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2015)

Some nice 6x6x6 improvements 

2:07.10 single

2:18.56 avg5
2:21.68, (2:29.41), 2:17.34, (2:07.10), 2:16.67

2:21.97 avg12
2:23.17, (3:07.52), 2:14.68, 2:23.68, 2:27.18, 2:21.68, 2:29.41, 2:17.34, (2:07.10), 2:16.67, 2:24.06, 2:21.84


----------



## Berd (Jan 16, 2015)

Cube Is Life said:


> First sub 20 ao5!
> Times: (26.27), 21.19, (16.10), 19.17, 19.18 = 19.85


Roll it! [emoji8] 

Also I resembled my 6x6. An accomplishment in itself.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2015)

1.949 2x2 avg100 (stackmat ofc)

Really consistent, best avg12 wasn't sub 1.8 and avg50 was only 1.88x. I think I finally enjoy solving 2x2 again so I might work on tps a little and go for a 1.8x avg100.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 16, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Some nice 6x6x6 improvements
> 
> 2:07.10 single
> 
> ...



I know you can solve with several methods but I was curious as to which method is your main method for 6x6x6.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 16, 2015)

1. 9.49 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 L F' R U' L2 R F' U' B2 L' 
x y' D' L R' D'//cross
U R U R' U y' L U L' //F2L1
U2 R U R'//F2L2
U L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L//F2L3
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R//F2L4
l' U' L U' L' U2 l //OLL
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'//PLL

60 moves/9.49=6.32TPS wut


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> Roll it! [emoji8]
> 
> Also I *resembled* my 6x6. An accomplishment in itself.



Really wow, I can never make myself resemble my 6x6, I always get the shape wrong..
Reassemble*


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 16, 2015)

16.63 Ao100.
first sub-17


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 17, 2015)

9.65 a25, 9.80 a50, and 9.90 a100. Not PBs, but possibly second best ever.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 17, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.65 a25, 9.80 a50, and 9.90 a100. Not PBs, but possibly second best ever.


How about you just get your lazy ass to next finnish comp?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I know you can solve with several methods but I was curious as to which method is your main method for 6x6x6.


Reduction. I haven't been able to compete with it on anything bigger than 4x4x4.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

yay
Average of 5: 11.19
1. 10.79 L2 F' D2 B' D2 F D2 F L2 R2 B L' B2 D' F D2 R U' R' U' F2 
2. (15.72) D F2 R B D' L2 F' L' F' B2 R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L U2 R2 U2 
3. 11.62 D F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 D' R' B' L' D' U2 F U' L2 B2 U 
4. 11.15 B L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 D R' D U' B2 F' D L' R' F 
5. (9.55) B' R' U' F2 R2 B' U' R U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2

EDIT
yay
OH Average of 50: 19.30


Spoiler



1. 18.40 R' B2 L D' F2 D2 F L F' U2 B' L2 U2 F L2 U2 B' R2 B2 
2. 18.15 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F' U2 L R D' B R2 D F' U' 
3. 19.46 L2 D R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D B' D R D' L D2 F' R B2 R2 D 
4. (14.41) R' B2 R' U2 B2 L D2 U2 L U2 L2 D U L' B' D2 B L2 D2 U' 
5. 19.39 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 F' D2 B' L' R2 U R D U2 F2 
6. 19.26 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 F D' R' F2 L' U' L2 R2 F 
7. 21.44 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B U2 F' U2 R' D' B2 R2 F' D 
8. 21.96 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 D R2 F' U2 R D F' D L' B R' 
9. 17.52 D2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D B2 L' B U2 F L' U B D R' 
10. 21.25 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 F' D L F2 D' B' L2 D U2 R' 
11. 18.62 L U' L2 D' F R' L2 F2 U D2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 F B 
12. (25.05) U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U B2 F2 D L' B D L2 R' D L' U R 
13. 20.05 F' U' B R D R U L2 B R U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' B2 R2 B2 
14. 19.67 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' D2 B L' U' F2 U R D' 
15. 18.25 B2 F' D2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B' F' U2 L' B L2 F2 U' B' D L B2 D' 
16. 21.69 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L' B2 R F' L R2 F L2 D R2 
17. 18.48 R B U' R' L' D2 F R2 B R B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 F2 B2 
18. 20.49 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 D2 L U2 L2 D F2 D2 U' F U2 R' 
19. 20.53 R2 D F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 F' R D R' B2 F' R' F2 R 
20. 19.68 F2 L2 D' F R L2 D L B' L' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B U2 D2 R2 L2 
21. 19.70 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 L R D2 L' B2 D' L F' U L2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 
22. 18.42 D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 U' B' L2 D F L' B U2 F2 L 
23. 20.00 U R' B L2 D' F2 L B' U F' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U 
24. 18.26 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 L' D' R' B D2 R D B L2 U2 
25. 24.10 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B R' D B' F L U B R' U2 
26. (14.54) L' U2 L D2 B' U2 F R' U' L B L2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 
27. 20.26 B D' R' B2 D2 R' L2 U B' L' F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F' R2 B2 L2 
28. (24.45) L' U' F B' D' R2 U' B2 R F' U2 B U2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F R2 
29. 18.29 R2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 D F R F D' R F' L F 
30. 17.98 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 R' F' R' D' U2 L U2 L U R2 
31. 16.72 D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U2 F D2 R' B' F' U R2 B2 F2 R F' 
32. 20.60 L' B' U2 B' U R D' B U F' U2 D2 F R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B2 
33. 19.48 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' F' D2 L2 F2 D U' L' B' L2 R' F L' D R2 F' 
34. (24.57) L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D R U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L' F' D' 
35. (15.18) B2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L R' D F U' L B' F2 U B 
36. 19.87 U D' B2 U L F' U F2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 
37. 18.95 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 U' B' U2 B D' U R' U L U2 
38. 20.73 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F R2 U2 B' L D' R' F L2 B R F2 L2 D2 
39. 18.77 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B U' F' L' F U' B L2 R 
40. 15.95 F L2 F R2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' U' F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D' L R' 
41. 16.62 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 B' D' B U L F' R' D U B' 
42. 20.23 U' F' R' B2 D2 R D2 F2 B' U' B2 U2 R F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 
43. 17.85 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U L2 R' B R' D2 F L' F2 D2 F R' 
44. 16.76 D R2 D' B U' L F2 U' B R D R2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D2 
45. 19.15 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U B' L2 B' R D U2 L' F' D U 
46. 21.44 F L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' L D' F L2 F U R' F' 
47. 16.67 L2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' F' L' U F D R2 B' D' B2 U 
48. 21.52 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 F U F R B D2 L U' R D2 
49. 18.92 D R F' U B' R2 L2 D' F U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L 
50. 17.67 U' R F' B' U2 L' D F R D' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2015)

52. 9.71 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B R L' B' F D' B L' D' R B'

y' x' // Inspection
U F' // F2B-1 (2/2)
U R' U' D' R D // F2B-2 (6/8)
U R U2 R' U M' U R' U' R' // F2B-3 (10/18)
U R' U R U2 R' U' R // F2B-4 (8/26)
U' l' U' L U R U' r' F // CMLL (9/35)
M2 U M' U' M // EO (5/40)
U' M' U2 M // ULUR (4/44)
U' // EP (1/45)

4.63 TPS.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> 9.71


:O


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> :O


I've had 6 or 7 sub-10s now, and one sub-9.5


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

PB ao12. Quite terrible considering I average sub 13.5
Average of 12: 12.52
1. 11.27 F' U2 R L' F' R2 U D2 R L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 
2. 11.45 U' D L D2 R2 B' D' B2 R L2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D L2 
3. 12.19 F D2 F2 R' D F R L D' B' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 F 
4. 12.44 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 L' B' R2 D R U L' U F' R 
5. 11.49 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L D F2 R2 B2 D F' U2 L' U2 
6. 12.61 D B' R2 B L F B' L' D' F D2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 L F2 U2 R D2 
7. (14.49) B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 F' D L2 R' U' R2 F L F U2 R 
8. 13.72 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' L' F D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L' B' 
9. 14.35 F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' R D' F2 R2 F' U2 L D' U' F 
10. 11.60 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L D' R B L' B' F' U2 R U2 
11. 14.06 B' R B R' U' R L D' F' R2 D B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' 
12. (10.31) F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B' F2 R' F' L U B' L'


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Jan 17, 2015)

3:22 2nd yau5 solve for me, just 7 seconds above my reduction average, I think I'm definatelly going to switch


----------



## Iggy (Jan 17, 2015)

5x5

1:29.84 PB avg5
1:31.83 PB avg12


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

12.32 ao12
EDIT: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSS
Average of 50: 12.90


Spoiler



1. 10.31 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B' F2 R' F' L U B' L' 
2. 13.89 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F L2 F R2 F U2 L' U2 F' L U L2 B' L' F2 L 
3. 14.38 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 B L2 R' D U F L' U2 R2 B F' L' 
4. 15.59 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F L R U L' R2 F2 D' R B R 
5. 11.85 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 D L R B F2 L F 
6. 11.74 L2 D' U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D U' F' D L' U' F2 R' D' B2 L2 B 
7. 12.41 L B U B' L' D B' L F' L B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 
8. 15.10 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 F' D2 L U R B' R' B F' U 
9. 11.03 L' U2 B U2 L2 U' B U' D' L U D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D' 
10. 14.81 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 D' B' U B D' L U2 F' D2 L U2 
11. 12.91 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' D F R U' R B U' 
12. 14.84 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 U R U B' L F' D U F' R 
13. 14.68 U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 F' L' D2 B F L' D2 F' L2 D' U' B 
14. 12.47 D R F B2 R2 B R B' L2 U' D2 F2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 
15. 15.96 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 F' U' L R' B' D' F2 R2 F2 U 
16. 12.16 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' R' F' R B2 U' F R2 F' U 
17. 11.35 F' L' U' D F' R' F' U R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 
18. 13.70 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B U2 F2 R D' B' F R2 U' F2 D R D2 
19. 11.59 L2 R2 U F2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L F D' U F2 L' D' L2 R2 B2 
20. 12.20 B' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' U' F2 R' U' L2 R' U B2 U' R' 
21. (16.37) L' F2 L F' R' D' R' L2 D L2 F2 R2 F D2 F D2 B' R2 B 
22. 14.36 R2 F2 D2 B U F2 B U L' U2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
23. 12.13 D R2 D L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F' R2 U2 R' B' R' F' L' U F' 
24. (10.11) B' D2 F2 L' U' B2 D' R2 U B' D F2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 
25. 12.01 D' R2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 R' B D' R2 B2 R B U L' B D' 
26. 13.85 L2 F L2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' D' U B' D' U2 R' B R B' L' 
27. (16.32) U2 L2 F L2 B L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R' F D L R2 D 
28. 14.27 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F U2 L' B F' L U' B D' B2 U2 
29. 11.42 D2 R2 F' L' F' D F2 B' L B2 R2 U2 D' L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 
30. 12.16 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B F2 L2 B' U' B2 R U2 L 
31. 11.23 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 B D L B U R U2 B2 D' F' U 
32. 12.48 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U B L B' R U2 B2 U' D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 
33. (16.33) R' D2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' L2 B2 F' R F' L D B2 
34. 13.55 U B R2 L U F2 D' L D' B2 R2 F L2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 
35. (10.16) D' B2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U F R' F' D2 B' L2 R2 D F' U' 
36. 13.11 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F B2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 
37. 10.68 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 R' U' F' L2 R2 D U R2 F U R' 
38. 13.14 D' R' F D2 F' U' D2 L' D' F B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 
39. 12.14 D F2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L' D B2 L2 F' L' B R' B2 D2 B' 
40. 13.33 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U' F' D F D' R B' R' D R D 
41. 12.08 R D2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 B' F' U' L2 B' D B2 D U' 
42. 13.44 U' R D2 R' L F' U F2 D B' R F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 
43. 13.53 D' B D2 B' U D' F' L U R L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 R' 
44. 12.54 U' F D2 F D L F' U2 B2 L' D' F2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 
45. 15.05 U2 F' R2 B2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D L' R2 F D' F2 L' D2 L' U2 
46. 13.23 L R2 D2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 B D B' L U R' B D2 R' F2 
47. 13.04 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 F L' F' R2 F2 R U L D R 
48. (10.16) R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R U R B2 D' B' R' F2 U2 L 
49. 11.25 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U' R2 B L D' B2 F L R B' 
50. 10.71 L U R2 F' U B R2 L' F D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## GG (Jan 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 12.32 ao12
> EDIT: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSS
> Average of 50: 12.90
> 
> ...



Now it's you catching up to me? D:


----------



## imvelox (Jan 17, 2015)

52.35 5x5 PB single, pll skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

GG said:


> Now it's you catching up to me? D:



Gotcha. Beat your ao100
Average of 100: 13.04


Spoiler



1. 11.27 F' U2 R L' F' R2 U D2 R L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 
2. 11.45 U' D L D2 R2 B' D' B2 R L2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D L2 
3. 12.19 F D2 F2 R' D F R L D' B' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 F 
4. 12.44 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 L' B' R2 D R U L' U F' R 
5. 11.49 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L D F2 R2 B2 D F' U2 L' U2 
6. 12.61 D B' R2 B L F B' L' D' F D2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 L F2 U2 R D2 
7. 14.49 B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 F' D L2 R' U' R2 F L F U2 R 
8. 13.72 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' L' F D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L' B' 
9. 14.35 F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' R D' F2 R2 F' U2 L D' U' F 
10. 11.60 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L D' R B L' B' F' U2 R U2 
11. 14.06 B' R B R' U' R L D' F' R2 D B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' 
12. (10.31) F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B' F2 R' F' L U B' L' 
13. 13.89 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F L2 F R2 F U2 L' U2 F' L U L2 B' L' F2 L 
14. 14.38 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 B L2 R' D U F L' U2 R2 B F' L' 
15. 15.59 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F L R U L' R2 F2 D' R B R 
16. 11.85 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 D L R B F2 L F 
17. 11.74 L2 D' U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D U' F' D L' U' F2 R' D' B2 L2 B 
18. 12.41 L B U B' L' D B' L F' L B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 
19. 15.10 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 F' D2 L U R B' R' B F' U 
20. 11.03 L' U2 B U2 L2 U' B U' D' L U D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D' 
21. 14.81 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 D' B' U B D' L U2 F' D2 L U2 
22. 12.91 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' D F R U' R B U' 
23. 14.84 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 U R U B' L F' D U F' R 
24. 14.68 U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 F' L' D2 B F L' D2 F' L2 D' U' B 
25. 12.47 D R F B2 R2 B R B' L2 U' D2 F2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 
26. (15.96) U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 F' U' L R' B' D' F2 R2 F2 U 
27. 12.16 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' R' F' R B2 U' F R2 F' U 
28. 11.35 F' L' U' D F' R' F' U R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 
29. 13.70 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B U2 F2 R D' B' F R2 U' F2 D R D2 
30. 11.59 L2 R2 U F2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L F D' U F2 L' D' L2 R2 B2 
31. 12.20 B' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' U' F2 R' U' L2 R' U B2 U' R' 
32. (16.37) L' F2 L F' R' D' R' L2 D L2 F2 R2 F D2 F D2 B' R2 B 
33. 14.36 R2 F2 D2 B U F2 B U L' U2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
34. 12.13 D R2 D L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F' R2 U2 R' B' R' F' L' U F' 
35. (10.11) B' D2 F2 L' U' B2 D' R2 U B' D F2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 
36. 12.01 D' R2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 R' B D' R2 B2 R B U L' B D' 
37. 13.85 L2 F L2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' D' U B' D' U2 R' B R B' L' 
38. (16.32) U2 L2 F L2 B L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R' F D L R2 D 
39. 14.27 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F U2 L' B F' L U' B D' B2 U2 
40. 11.42 D2 R2 F' L' F' D F2 B' L B2 R2 U2 D' L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 
41. 12.16 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B F2 L2 B' U' B2 R U2 L 
42. 11.23 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 B D L B U R U2 B2 D' F' U 
43. 12.48 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U B L B' R U2 B2 U' D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 
44. (16.33) R' D2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' L2 B2 F' R F' L D B2 
45. 13.55 U B R2 L U F2 D' L D' B2 R2 F L2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 
46. (10.16) D' B2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U F R' F' D2 B' L2 R2 D F' U' 
47. 13.11 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F B2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 
48. (10.68) D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 R' U' F' L2 R2 D U R2 F U R' 
49. 13.14 D' R' F D2 F' U' D2 L' D' F B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 
50. 12.14 D F2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L' D B2 L2 F' L' B R' B2 D2 B' 
51. 13.33 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U' F' D F D' R B' R' D R D 
52. 12.08 R D2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 B' F' U' L2 B' D B2 D U' 
53. 13.44 U' R D2 R' L F' U F2 D B' R F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 
54. 13.53 D' B D2 B' U D' F' L U R L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 R' 
55. 12.54 U' F D2 F D L F' U2 B2 L' D' F2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 
56. 15.05 U2 F' R2 B2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D L' R2 F D' F2 L' D2 L' U2 
57. 13.23 L R2 D2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 B D B' L U R' B D2 R' F2 
58. 13.04 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 F L' F' R2 F2 R U L D R 
59. (10.16) R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R U R B2 D' B' R' F2 U2 L 
60. 11.25 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U' R2 B L D' B2 F L R B' 
61. 10.71 L U R2 F' U B R2 L' F D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' 
62. 13.60 B2 D2 F L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 B F' R' D B F D' B' R' B' U2 R' 
63. 14.54 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 F' U' R2 U' R B' L F' R F2 
64. 14.46 U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D U F' L' U R' B D L U' B2 D' 
65. 14.78 L F2 L' B' L F R U L2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 
66. 12.20 L U R' D2 F B' R' U F2 L' F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D R2 
67. (17.75) L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 L' F2 R' U' B' L2 B L' B2 F' 
68. 12.26 L2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 B R2 F L2 U' B L R D L' D B U2 R 
69. 12.42 L U R' F2 R' D' B' L' D' R D F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 
70. 12.80 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D L2 R2 F2 R' F' L' D B L U L2 R' F 
71. 12.66 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U F2 U L2 R D' B' F2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 L2 
72. 14.21 B' U2 R2 D2 F R2 F L2 U2 F D2 L D F' U' L2 B' F R' F U 
73. 12.00 F R2 U B' L2 F2 U2 R U' D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 
74. 11.74 B2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 B U2 F' U2 F' L U B U B R' D' U' R' F2 
75. 14.65 D F' D R U D L' U' L' F B U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 
76. 14.49 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F U B F U L B2 F L R 
77. 15.01 F L' B R' F2 B U F2 B' D' F2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 
78. 13.66 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U L' B' U B' F L2 R U' B' F' 
79. 14.24 B2 U R F R' D F R D F L2 D2 R2 B L2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 
80. 10.99 U R L2 B L' D' F' B2 L' D L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 
81. 14.81 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D2 L' B' U' F L2 F' R' F' U R F' 
82. 14.30 U2 L R2 B2 R D2 B2 R' D2 R F D2 R2 D B' R2 F2 U' F R 
83. 13.08 F2 L' U F2 R' L F' U B' U' F2 B2 D2 L B2 L' B2 L F2 L F2 
84. 15.34 U F2 U' B2 L2 D U L2 U R2 U2 B' D L D L2 B' R D U2 R 
85. 13.99 F U2 F' R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 L' R2 U' F2 L B2 L2 R' B L 
86. 12.77 L2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U L B F' L' D L B' R B' 
87. 14.25 U' F' D' R L2 F D' B U B' D2 R F2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 
88. 11.68 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 U L' B2 U F' D U' L2 F 
89. 11.92 B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B' L2 R D B' U' L2 D2 B2 U' 
90. 13.17 F' L2 B L2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B D B L U2 B' D2 L' D R2 D 
91. 11.35 F' U' D' L' F2 U R' L F' L F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' 
92. 14.89 F L2 B D' R F U2 B U' R' U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' 
93. 12.65 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 L' F2 L2 F' R' D2 R F2 U B U' 
94. 12.28 U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D' B' U F U2 L' R' D2 U 
95. 12.97 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B' U' R F' L2 F D U' L2 U2 
96. 12.63 B2 U' R2 B2 D R D' B' L F2 U F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 
97. 11.43 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' D F L' B' D F D L2 U 
98. 12.64 R2 F2 B L' U' L2 F' R F' U D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 L D2 
99. 12.88 D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 B' U L' U B' L' U' L' B R' F2 
100. 13.25 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 B R2 D' F U2 R D' B U L' D2 B' D'


----------



## GG (Jan 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Gotcha. Beat your ao100
> Average of 100: 13.04
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. I gotta get off my ass.


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-17
avg of 5: 10.135

Time List:
1. 9.377 F' D F2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B L' D' L' D2 L' R' B2 U2 
2. 10.662 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D2 L' U' F' R' D B2 D2 U' F L' 
3. (11.803) U L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R D2 B' L2 R' B' F2 D2 B2 U2 
4. (9.257) U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U R' B D B' L' B' U2 B' F' L2 
5. 10.365 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U F' U2 B2 D' R' D' B2 R F'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 17, 2015)

12.66 AO12, 14.14 AO100. Lots of work needed to catch up to guysensei1.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Managed to get 19.49 ao100. Very happy  Now I have no doubt in my mind I am sub 20


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 17, 2015)

9.01, 10.86, 9.65, (11.98), 8.77, 8.55, 8.88, 10.19, (8.10), 8.75, 8.88, 8.56 => 9.21, one PLL skip


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 17, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.01, 10.86, 9.65, (11.98), 8.77, 8.55, 8.88, 10.19, (8.10), 8.75, 8.88, 8.56 => 9.21, one PLL skip



Pls come to a comp.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 17, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> Pls come to a comp.



When is the next one btw?


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Jan 17, 2015)

1st timed 7x7 solve(and probably my ~5th solve ever):

11:6.556

My centres seemed slow compared to my edges; any suggestions to correct what a noob is obviously doing wrong?


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 17, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> When is the next one btw?



Nothing planned aside from FMC Europe.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 17, 2015)

Did blind edges, so I guess I'm more than half way to a successful blind solve


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 17, 2015)

Pyra
solves/total: 13/13

single
best: 2.73
worst: 6.06

mean of 3
current: 4.29 (σ = 0.53)
best: 3.21 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 5
current: 4.56 (σ = 0.07)
best: 3.22 (σ = 0.30) PB

avg of 12
current: 4.03 (σ = 0.67)
best: 3.97 (σ = 0.64) PB by 0.01

Average: 4.02 (σ = 0.63)
Mean: 4.08



Spoiler: Times



1. 3.98 B L B' U L R L U l r' b 
2. 4.87 L R L' R' B R' B L' r' b' 
*3. 3.20 R U' R' L B' L R' B u' 
4. 3.52 L U' L R' L' B' R B l u' 
5. 3.96 L B R U' B L B L' l' r 
6. 2.93 L R' L' R B L U R l b' 
7. 2.73 U' L' R' L U' B U' B' r b' *
8. 4.45 U' B' L U L' R U B' l r b u 
9. 4.48 L R B' L' B R L' U' l' r' b u 
10. 6.06 L' U R' L U' B U R' l b' u 
11. 3.68 L U' R B U' B' L U' r u' 
12. 4.61 U' R U' L' U B' L' B' l r' b u' 
13. 4.59 U' L R' U' L' R' U R' B l' r b' u'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2015)

(5.743) U' F L' U' R B' U L2 B' U L2 U D2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U' F'

On cam!  Fullstep too. I think low 7 tps, will get exact later. I had a bad timer start, but everybody does that these days, anyway.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2015)

Average of 12: 4.51
1. 3.27 U R U' R' U R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R U R U
2. 5.13 U' R' U R U R U' R' U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2
3. 4.21 R' U R' U R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R2
4. 4.51 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U R U R' U' R2 U R2
5. 4.99 R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R' U R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
6. 5.51 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2
7. 4.88 R' U R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R'
8. (10.88) U' R U R U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2
9. 4.66 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R U
10. 4.19 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U
11. (3.23) U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R2 U R' U' R2 U R U' R' U'
12. 3.78 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U 

Pretty good.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 17, 2015)

6x6: 
1:57.724 PB single!
2:04.619 PB mo3! (2:02.932, 2:13.202, 1:57.724)
2:06.798 PB avg5! (2:08.760, 2:02.932, 2:13.202, 1:57.724, 2:08.702)


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 18, 2015)

5x5x5 Single PB

1:45.91


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm terrible at OH and terrible at CFOP, but I'm working on them!

PBs:

Single: 33.42
Ao5: 45.69
Ao12: 49.64
Ao100: 56.38...

i'm hoping to get an Ao5 better than my best OH Single at the next comp (I was using Roux OH).


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm terrible at OH and terrible at CFOP, but I'm working on them!
> 
> PBs:
> 
> ...



you use CFOP for OH?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> you use CFOP for OH?



I'm switching to it, yeah. I don't like using the table, because the coolest thing about OH solving to me is being able to do it on a bus or train or when one hand is full.

I'm also changing to CFOP for big cubes. Hoping to learn Hoya/Yau (still doing reduction). Just got my first Sub 2 minute 4x4 solve (it was 1:45).

It's no knock against Roux. I love it, and I'll still use it, and it's certainly viable for OH and 4x4. I want to expand my own horizons as a cuber, and part of that is learning PLL/OLL, which can help get me into ZZ and Petrus as well.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm switching to it, yeah. I don't like using the table, because the coolest thing about OH solving to me is being able to do it on a bus or train or when one hand is full.
> 
> I'm also changing to CFOP for big cubes. Hoping to learn Hoya/Yau (still doing reduction). Just got my first Sub 2 minute 4x4 solve (it was 1:45).
> 
> It's no knock against Roux. I love it, and I'll still use it, and it's certainly viable for OH and 4x4. I want to expand my own horizons as a cuber, and part of that is learning PLL/OLL, which can help get me into ZZ and Petrus as well.



Why not start off with ZZ? The only real issue is the EOline and the block building shouldn't be to hard given that you use Roux for 2H. And then you can use COLL for many LL cases because many CMLLs are COLLs.

EDIT: I saw the portion on big cubes. Yeah CFOP really is the best for big cubes...


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 18, 2015)

11.47 3x3 Average
45.67 4x4 Average with 34.11 single
1:28.75 5x5 Average with two 1:23 singles

All done at Colorado Springs Open 2015


----------



## Iggy (Jan 18, 2015)

5x5 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-18
solves/total: 118/118

single
best: 1:21.98
worst: 4:12.26

mean of 3
current: 1:38.01 (σ = 3.98)
best: 1:27.27 (σ = 4.83)

avg of 5
current: 1:39.72 (σ = 3.46)
best: 1:28.10 (σ = 3.51)

avg of 12
current: 1:36.25 (σ = 4.80)
best: 1:31.47 (σ = 5.83)

avg of 50
current: 1:36.49 (σ = 5.06)
best: 1:34.95 (σ = 6.16)

avg of 100
current: 1:36.06 (σ = 6.13)
best: 1:35.89 (σ = 6.32)

Average: 1:36.90 (σ = 6.45)
Mean: 1:38.45

PB avg5, avg12 and avg100


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jan 18, 2015)

CFOP Pb
Average of 5: 10.57
1. 10.20 U2 F U' B2 D2 L F2 L' B' U' D' B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 
2. (12.64) B2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U R D L2 F L' U F R2 U 
3. 10.80 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B' U R F L' U' 
4. (10.05) B2 D' B U R' F U2 L' F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 
5. 10.72 B' R' F' U R2 D2 B R F U2 B2 D2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 F' R2


----------



## Iggy (Jan 18, 2015)

8.90 3x3 Indian NR average by Kabyanil Talukdar. Before that average, he didn't even have a sub 9 official single


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 8.90 3x3 Indian NR average by Kabyanil Talukdar. Before that average, he didn't even have a sub 9 official single


Wut


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sub-30 Roux Solve!!!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 18, 2015)

No inspection LL COLL-EPLL/ZBLL H set 

Ao100 5.295 sec

Still not comfortable enough with my H set recognition to move on to Pi.


Side achievement: Broke my stack mat by slamming hands down and cube corner putting huge dent in the display. Can't get it off the 8:88:888 display lol

EDIT: Msg'd you on FB BindeDSA. To avoid spaming Achievements.

EDIT #2: Beat my 6x6x6 by over 1 min. (Old - 6:56 || New - 5:50)

EDIT #3: Ao5 6x6x6 PB - 6:43.91

EDIT #4: Ao5/Ao12 6x6x6 PB - 6:33.25/7:03.12 Wonder how much my times will keep dropping


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 18, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> No inspection LL COLL-EPLL/ZBLL H set
> 
> Ao100 5.295 sec



What timer are you using?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> No inspection LL COLL-EPLL/ZBLL H set
> 
> Ao100 5.295 sec
> 
> ...



I did a similar thing to my stackmat... It still works when plugged into the computer, though


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2015)

Didn't even know this had happened until I looked up and saw it was a PB. I wasn't really paying that much attention...

5.646, 5.078, 4.801, (8.712), (4.304) = *5.175*
70, 68, 64, (96), (57) = 67.333
12.398, (13.391), 13.330, (11.019), 13.243 = 12.990


Spoiler



12 7 5 4\11 6 8 0\3 13 1 14\9 2 15 10
RU2RD2LDR2UL2DR2ULURUL2D2RU2LD3RU2LD2RULURDLU2RD2LULUR2DL2UR2DLULDRUL

1 5 0 4\15 11 3 14\2 9 8 7\6 12 10 13
URDLURURDLULD2RU2LDRULULDR2ULDR2ULDRDLUL2URDLDRURULDLURDRLDLRURULDLU

1 4 0 7\15 14 10 5\11 6 2 3\9 13 8 12
U2RDLDRUL2UR2DLUR2DLURUL2D2LDRU2RDLULDRURDLU2RDLDLURULDRDLU2RDLU

0 8 9 6\7 4 2 14\13 11 1 12\5 10 15 3
L2RULDRULURDL2DR2UL2U2RDLDRURDURD2L2UR2U2LD2RULURDL2UR2DL2DRULDLURDLU2R2DL2URDLDR2ULDLU2RD2LURUL

1 8 14 15\5 4 0 7\12 6 9 3\13 11 2 10
RURDLULDR2ULDLU2RD3LU2LD2RU2RD2LURU2LD2RUL2DRU2LDRURDLUL


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 18, 2015)

Pyra
Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-18
avg of 5: 3.20

Time List:
1. 3.75 U L B' L R B R' B' U' l r b' 
2. (2.35) U L U' L' U' L B' L' l' r b 
3. 2.60 U R' B R B U' B U' r' b u 
4. (4.73) R U L U' R' B R B l b' 
5. 3.24 B R U' R U B R' U' l' b'

Yayyy, almost to sub-3.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 18, 2015)

New PB Ao50 and Ao100 today! Closing in on sub-22 Ao50 after being regularly sub-23 for a 2-3 weeks.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-18
solves/total: 104/104

[...]

avg of 50
current: 22.56 (s = 2.31)
* best: 22.22 (s = 2.25)*

avg of 100
current: 22.57 (s = 2.20)
* best: 22.57 (s = 2.20)*

Average: 22.51 (s = 2.15)
Mean: 22.59

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 20.30 F' B2 L2 F' D R' F2 D B R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 
2. 19.93 U' L' D B' D2 R L2 F' U D2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 B2 D' R2 L2 B' 
3. 19.57 F' R' D' R' U R2 L U' F' U L2 B2 U2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 B 
4. 25.32 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 F L2 B' R F D' F R U B R' B2 U 
5. 23.78 D R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U R U2 L2 B' R2 U F R U' F 
6. 20.90 U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L' U2 L2 B U' L D' U L U' 
7. 19.57 U2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' R' F' D B' F D U B R' U' B2 
8. 23.54 L B L' D' F2 U2 F U R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' U 
9. 23.48 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 L' R2 F' D F U L B' U2 B R' D' 
10. 21.64 U R F' L2 B L2 B D2 R U' R2 B D2 L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 
11. 24.06 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F' U' B R2 D' L' B' D F2 R2 B' 
12. 20.47 F' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 D L D' B U L' R' U F 
13. 24.60 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D R D2 R2 B' F R2 U R' 
14. 22.62 L2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D' L B L2 U' L' F2 D' R' F2 
15. 26.27 L B2 D L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' U2 F U L B D F2 D R' U 
16. 26.75 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' U B D' B' L F2 D R' 
17. 22.30 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 B' F' L F' D F2 L2 F2 U2 
18. 20.18 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' B R2 U2 B' F' L' F2 R F' 
19. 21.42 L U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 F U' R U B D' L' U B F2 
20. 21.91 B2 L F' U' D F2 R F2 U' L' B' D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 
21. 23.25 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 D B D' L' U R2 F L R' 
22. 25.55 R2 F' L2 B L2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 F' U' F' R' D R B F2 R B2 F2 
23. 20.46 D R' B2 L D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D2 R F' L B F2 D2 F' U F 
24. 24.72 B R' F2 L' D' B R2 D' F U R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U R2 
25. 24.73 D2 L' D2 R U2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' U B' F' L' B L' D R2 
26. 27.28 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L F D U2 F U B R D2 B 
27. 25.40 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L' D' L2 F' D2 R B' F' R2 U2 
28. 24.47 R F L U F' R L2 F R2 F' R2 D F2 L2 D F2 D R2 L2 B2 D' 
29. 22.21 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B L2 D' F2 R' B' D' B2 U' B F R2 
30. 23.51 L2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' U2 L2 U2 B F R' F2 U R' U2 F' L' D 
31. 22.73 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B R' B' R F' L2 R U R' F' 
32. 19.40 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 B' L2 B' U2 R B' F' L' B R' U' B L' R2 
33. 20.06 D' R2 D' F2 R F' R' D' B U R2 B2 U L2 F2 U R2 U R2 B2 
34. 22.49 L' R2 U2 B2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 B D' F2 R2 B D2 F 
35. 23.95 U B2 L F' B' R' D R2 U' R2 F U R2 U D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U 
36. 20.88 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 F2 B' R U F L2 R2 B L' U' L 
37. 17.17 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B L D L2 B U L R' D2 U 
38. 22.16 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R F2 U' B R' B2 R' F2 L' F' R' 
39. 25.96 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' R F' R D2 U F' D R' F2 
40. 20.47 U' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 B F' 
41. 23.00 U' R2 B2 D R2 U B2 U2 B2 U B' U F' D R2 F L F U2 L2 
42. 21.53 R2 B D' R U L' D F' L' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 D2 
43. 20.83 B2 L2 F U D2 B' D2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R' 
44. 20.95 D2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 R D2 U B' R U2 F2 L' B R' 
45. 22.12 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F' L F2 R' B2 F' D' U B R2 
46. 28.71 L2 U2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' U' B2 F2 U2 L U F' R' F2 L' 
47. 24.41 U B' R B R' D' F' U' F2 B2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R F2 L2 U 
48. 18.11 L' U' B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B D2 R U2 R U' L' B2 U' 
49. 18.07 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 U' F' D' U B D' B L U2 
50. 21.87 F2 L F2 D2 U2 L F2 L2 R' F2 L2 U' R2 B' F' U F2 R' D L' B 
51. 27.67 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 R B' F U2 R D F2 R2 F' U' 
52. 21.83 B2 U2 B' R2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U2 L F R D' B' R' U' L' 
53. 18.17 D2 B U B' D' F2 B U' L F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 
54. 20.81 L R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' B L' F' L R' B2 L' F' D2 
55. 24.33 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' B D' L F' R' D B' F2 D 
56. 20.44 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B U L D' F R2 
57. 20.95 R2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B R D B R2 D2 F2 U B' U2 
58. 20.70 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' D' R' B2 R D' R U2 L2 
59. 27.71 D2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' L B' R F' D U' B L D B' 
60. 21.07 F R' U' B' D' R B D F2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' 
61. 20.36 R2 F U2 B L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R' B' D' B R2 D L B U L 
62. 19.53 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 B D F2 D' L' B2 R' D R B R' 
63. 23.82 L2 B' L2 R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B L' D B' D2 F' R' B2 L2 D' 
64. 26.45 F U2 F L' F2 D' L R2 B L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' L 
65. 18.36 F' U B R L' B U2 F2 L' U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 
66. 27.19 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 D L2 U2 R U' R D2 R U B F' R' D2 
67. 21.73 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' F R2 F' U' R D U' R' D2 L F' U2 L2 
68. 24.39 B U' D2 B' U' L U L U2 B D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F2 L 
69. 23.69 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D R2 D2 U R F R B' L' U2 B L2 R D2 
70. 22.15 R' F2 B R' F' D R U R' L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 
71. 20.96 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 D2 R' B F2 R F' U 
72. 20.60 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L' D' L B L U2 F2 L2 B' U2 
73. 28.88 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 L B2 F2 L F2 B' D B R F' D2 L F U' F 
74. 22.80 U' F2 D2 B2 L R D2 R' B2 R D2 U' L2 F D' L' D' U2 L' 
75. 18.63 D R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 R D L2 B' U' F2 L U L 
76. 22.57 R' U2 B F2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' L' B R B F R2 D' F U' 
77. 26.65 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L R U F' U2 B' F' D B2 
78. 24.02 B2 L B2 L2 R' U2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 D L B' U2 R U' R2 F D' L2 
79. 21.67 B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B' D' L' F U' F U R2 F2 U 
80. 27.11 B' U' R' B2 U2 L F' U D' R' B2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
81. 30.04 U L' F2 D2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' B R2 D' B' F2 R D F 
82. 24.24 R U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' R F2 D' L2 B L F2 R U2 
83. 19.40 B R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' F' D' U' B L' R F' D2 U 
84. 23.42 D R F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B D' B2 F' D' R2 D 
85. 23.51 B U2 R B2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 F L2 D F R B F2 U' 
86. 19.47 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R U F D' U2 F2 L B R' B' 
87. 19.75 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F D' F D2 U2 F U' R' U F' 
88. 20.97 U D' F B2 R2 D B' R' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U D B2 F 
89. 25.72 D U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U2 L D R' F L R' U' B2 F R' 
90. 21.73 D' L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' F' U R U F2 L D' U' L2 
91. 24.13 R' F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 D' F D F' L2 U R2 D L2 
92. 24.74 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 L R2 U2 B2 U2 B' L B2 D U2 L R F' D F2 
93. 20.58 U R' F' L' B2 D' R2 U2 F' D R2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 
94. 20.32 F2 D R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U' L F' U' F2 D B R' F2 D L2 
95. 27.07 B2 F2 L F2 R' B2 L' R U' F2 U' B2 R' B R2 D2 F' 
96. 22.69 B D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 U' R2 D' R B L2 R' D' L' B' 
97. 21.11 B2 D F2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 L D' F U' B2 L' D F' R2 B2 
98. 25.42 B2 R B2 R' B2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 B' D' L' R' F D' F' U2 L' U' 
99. 21.86 U2 L U' F' R2 U2 R F2 D' B R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U B2 
100. 19.46 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U2 R2 B2 F D' R2 B' U2 B' F2 L' D2 B 
101. 20.32 B L2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' L F' U2 B2 U' L2 D L R2 
102. 20.96 D' U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 B R' U2 F L R U' L' B2 U' 
103. 19.39 R' U B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L F' D' R2 U2 B 
104. 22.69 F U2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R' B' L' B' D F' U' F2 D' R


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 18, 2015)

Sub 5 Skewb AO100!!!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-18
avg of 5: 7.23

Time List:
1. (5.67) B2 U2 R' D2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' D' B' D' U L B R2 
2. 7.88 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D L D L U' B' U2 F2 D' R U' 
3. 5.97 U2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F L D' R F2 L2 D2 L' B2 R2 U 
4. 7.86 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' B2 U2 F' U R2 B' D' U' R' 
5. (9.61) D R2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 D F2 L D' F' L' U' F2 L R2 B' D2

meh average, but counting 5 is awesome.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Sub 5 Skewb AO100!!!!!


impressive, man  hope you get NR for more than a few minutes soon, yeah?


----------



## jms (Jan 18, 2015)

I finally got a sub-minute time: 56 seconds. Then I got a 55 and a 53.

Not amazing times, but it was a psychological barrier I had been having trouble beating.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 18, 2015)

7:45.675 2-7 relay! On cam! upload it soon


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jan 19, 2015)

15.40 Moyu Aolong V2 
Three cross edges were already in so I could see my first F2L pair in inspection which really helped.
Pretty amazing cube even out of the box. Much better than my lubed Zhanchi


----------



## Cale S (Jan 19, 2015)

5x5 from the Sunday Contest
2:14.72, 2:48.62, 2:30.85, 2:17.30, 2:13.04, 2:13.62, 2:22.23, 2:10.36, 2:41.06, 2:29.50, 2:41.56, 2:08.13

2:14.65 avg5
2:23.42 avg12

I'm starting to get better at Hoya


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 19, 2015)

9.19 L2 F' D B L' F R L B F2 D' L2 B' D2 R B D' R' F' B L2 U' F D' B'

PB single. And I can't complain because I got nice cases later, but my Xcross could've been much more efficient.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 19, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> impressive, man  hope you get NR for more than a few minutes soon, yeah?



This time I will, I promise.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2015)

OH stuff
Average of 5: 16.21


Spoiler



1. 17.17 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B U2 R2 D U' L' F' D R D2 B R2 D2 U' 
2. 16.08 L2 F' R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B L' R2 U' B' R D' R2 U B2 R D' 
3. (21.75) L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L B R F U' F' L' U2 F' D F 
4. (15.34) R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U B2 R U B' U' L U' F L' R' 
5. 15.37 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B U2 R2 D' F2 D U' L' U' L' B' D


Average of 12: 17.74


Spoiler



1. 17.46 L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R' B2 R' D2 L D' L' R' 
2. 19.78 L2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R B' D2 L2 B D B' F' U 
3. (13.84) R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F' R2 B' U B2 L2 D' F R' 
4. 18.18 U F B' L D2 R' D2 F2 U R' D F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 
5. 18.39 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U B U L B' F L2 D' R' 
6. 17.17 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B U2 R2 D U' L' F' D R D2 B R2 D2 U' 
7. 16.08 L2 F' R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B L' R2 U' B' R D' R2 U B2 R D' 
8. (21.75) L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L B R F U' F' L' U2 F' D F 
9. 15.34 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U B2 R U B' U' L U' F L' R' 
10. 15.37 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B U2 R2 D' F2 D U' L' U' L' B' D 
11. 18.42 R F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R B2 F D2 L2 D' F' D2 L2 F U2 
12. 21.19 B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U B' D2 F2 R D' B2 F' L F2 U


Average of 50: 18.72


Spoiler



1. 17.64 D2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 D' B L F' R U2 B' D' U' R2 
2. 18.90 L2 F D' B' D R F D2 L' U F2 B2 L F2 U2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 
3. 19.88 B R2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F R2 B2 F' R' U2 R2 D F' L2 D U R U' 
4. 19.60 D B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R F U B L' U2 L U F2 D' 
5. 17.99 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B' U' R' D B L2 F' D' U2 L2 
6. (23.97) R2 D2 R' D' B' U' F' D R F' U' F2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 
7. 22.43 L2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R F L' B' L B R2 D2 B2 U' 
8. 17.46 L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R' B2 R' D2 L D' L' R' 
9. 19.78 L2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R B' D2 L2 B D B' F' U 
10. (13.84) R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F' R2 B' U B2 L2 D' F R' 
11. 18.18 U F B' L D2 R' D2 F2 U R' D F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 
12. 18.39 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U B U L B' F L2 D' R' 
13. 17.17 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B U2 R2 D U' L' F' D R D2 B R2 D2 U' 
14. 16.08 L2 F' R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B L' R2 U' B' R D' R2 U B2 R D' 
15. 21.75 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L B R F U' F' L' U2 F' D F 
16. (15.34) R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U B2 R U B' U' L U' F L' R' 
17. (15.37) R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B U2 R2 D' F2 D U' L' U' L' B' D 
18. 18.42 R F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R B2 F D2 L2 D' F' D2 L2 F U2 
19. 21.19 B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U B' D2 F2 R D' B2 F' L F2 U 
20. 19.80 U' R F2 B' L2 F2 R' L F U L2 U F2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 
21. 17.85 R2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 R' U2 R' B2 D B L' F2 D2 L B D2 L F' 
22. 18.06 R' D L2 D' L' D' F R' D' L2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 
23. 16.39 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 F' U R' D L B2 L2 U' B2 R' 
24. 18.31 L D F L2 D B2 R' U2 L B2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 
25. 19.83 F D2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R' U2 L2 F' R' B2 U' R2 D' 
26. 18.36 D' U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 R B2 L' F U2 B U2 
27. 18.06 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' R2 D R2 D' B' D B' L' B 
28. 21.41 R D2 U2 L B2 L U2 R2 D2 R D L' B' D F2 L' B2 D' L2 U F' 
29. 17.17 D2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U B2 F D L U2 F L' U F 
30. (24.59) D R B L' D L2 B' U2 R2 U' B D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 
31. 21.02 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B' U' R U' B D L2 U B' L 
32. 17.62 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 L' U F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 
33. 20.66 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D F' R2 B D2 L' F2 R2 B' F L 
34. 16.70 B' U B' R L2 U' L' B2 D R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 L F2 L' D2 B2 
35. 19.00 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F U R' B2 L2 B' D L B U F' 
36. 20.69 B U2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' D' R D2 L' D' B' D' U' F2 
37. (23.41) L' U2 L' B2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 R' U' L' R2 B F L D B' D2 
38. 16.61 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F D2 B2 D' R' D F' L' D2 U' F L U2 
39. 22.89 R2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F' U R U L2 U' F2 U' B2 R' 
40. 17.79 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 F U F L' D U B' L2 F2 D R2 
41. 17.58 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' R B' U2 B2 F U2 R' U' F' D' 
42. 18.17 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L' F' D2 L D' R2 B2 U' F' L 
43. 17.46 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F L2 B2 R2 B D2 U L D' F2 D2 R' B L' U2 
44. 21.76 L2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D F' D L B2 L2 B2 U R F' L 
45. 18.02 L' F U B2 R2 U' L' F' R U' D2 R2 L2 F R2 B2 L2 F2 B L2 D2 
46. 18.13 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D L R B' R' D' F D2 B F2 D' 
47. 16.74 R2 L' D' L2 F2 U F2 U' R' F2 D2 B R2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 
48. 18.07 R' F' L' U2 D' B' U2 F L2 F B2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 L' F2 L 
49. 17.87 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F L2 F' U2 L' D' L2 D' U2 B 
50. 16.86 F2 R' B2 R D2 L' D2 R' F2 L U R' B' U' F2 L' U2 R B'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 19, 2015)

9.128 3x3 average of 12. This was ridiculously easy, other than a few easy Xcross and Last layers, nothing special.

E: Rolled it! 8.942 Average of 12. Sub 9!


----------



## MM99 (Jan 19, 2015)

New pb ao100 with a 17.29 best before this was 17.66 thats just crazy!!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Why not start off with ZZ? The only real issue is the EOline and the block building shouldn't be to hard given that you use Roux for 2H. And then you can use COLL for many LL cases because many CMLLs are COLLs.
> 
> EDIT: I saw the portion on big cubes. Yeah CFOP really is the best for big cubes...



I'm going to expand to ZZ later. I just want to get a solid CFOP foundation for overall cubing.

Also, new PBs today:

Ao12: 47.57
Ao100: 53.07

Nice doing something new where PBs can drop at a steady pace.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 19, 2015)

9.830 3x3 average of 100, PB by .005. Great start, bad end.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 19, 2015)

Learnt roux!! This is soooo addicting..


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Learnt roux!! This is soooo addicting..


Lse is baws


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Lse is baws



ikr. Dem M's


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.128 3x3 average of 12. This was ridiculously easy, other than a few easy Xcross and Last layers, nothing special.
> 
> E: Rolled it! 8.942 Average of 12. Sub 9!





Bindedsa said:


> 9.830 3x3 average of 100, PB by .005. Great start, bad end.



Why do you hate your signature?!




5x5x5 PB Ao5 - 3:15.23. Yay I am almost mediocre. So close. Big cubes are fun


----------



## Chree (Jan 19, 2015)

Just got my very first sub1:30 5x5 single on the last solve of this week's sunday contest. Was pretty happy 



Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/LnYVoV5.jpg)



Edit: turns out that's also my new PB Ao12. 1:45.59


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jan 19, 2015)

15.19 D2 L2 B' F L2 F2 R2 B' R' U' L B' D' F' R' U' L D B2
Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 19, 2015)

59.06 official NR single and 1:04.99 official avg
also this http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 19, 2015)

4.609 PB skewb avg5! 6.05 avg12! On cam!


----------



## timeless (Jan 19, 2015)

timeless said:


> 5. (11.58) R' L U2 B' F R U' R' B L D F' R2 B' F2 D' R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' U R F
> reconstructing
> 
> R U' R' U L' U' L' //xcross
> ...



11.26 L' R U' B2 F U' R2 D L' F' R2 F2 U' R2 B R2 B' D L2 U2 B2 L' R2 D L'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 20, 2015)

3x3x3 OH: 

finally sub10 single! extremely ridiculous solve.



Spoiler: 9.40



U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' F R2 F B' R2 F2 D2 U B D' B' F D' U R F

x

U' R U z' x R D //EOLine (5/5)
R2 U' R2 U R //RHB (5/10)
U'z U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' //LHB (12/22)
z' U' R U R' U' R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L U' R U' R' U //LL (20/42)

4,47 TPS



also, sub14 avg12:

avg of 12: 13.75



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 13.57 R B U L' F' U' D2 R D R' U2 B2 F' D2 F2 R D B' D' F L B2 F' U2 L 
2. 13.94 F U D' B D U F2 B L2 U2 B' L2 F L R' D R2 L' F2 D' F2 U2 F' B' D2 
3. (12.01) B2 U' R D' U2 R' D' F2 B2 L2 D R' D2 R' F2 L2 R' B2 U' R' U2 R D2 L' U' 
4. 12.52 F U' D L U' B' D' F' B' D B D2 B2 R2 D' R F' L2 D2 F2 L' D2 U' F2 U 
5. 14.30 U L' R' D' U2 B2 U' B' U' R' U' R2 L U' B2 D L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R L2 U 
6. 13.83 B D B R' B' D2 R2 B' L2 B F R2 U B D' U' L' D U2 L2 D U B2 U' B2 
7. 13.32 D' U2 R2 U F2 U F2 B' U2 D F2 D' B' D' B U2 L' F' U F2 L B2 L2 D R 
8. 12.19 D L2 B D' L2 U R F B U' F2 D F2 B2 U F' B' L' D' F2 B2 L D2 B D' 
9. 14.81 B2 R' U L2 B2 D' B' F2 L B' L B' D' R F' D2 L R' B2 F U' F D' L2 U 
10. (15.92) D L' F' U2 F R2 U D2 L R' B' U' F' B2 R2 L' B' U2 D2 B U D2 L' B' U 
11. 15.87 B2 R2 B2 L R' B D' U B' U D L B2 D' U' F B R2 B2 U D L' D L2 R' 
12. 13.10 D F' U' R' F2 B' U2 F' L2 D' U' F2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' U' R' L' F2 L' U' D' L2


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 20, 2015)

9.76 a50, 9.93 a150


----------



## Julian (Jan 20, 2015)

8.40 tps solve. Helps to get an 11 move f2l pair, a 12 mover, and a y-perm lol

F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F' R2 U L R2 F2 R U2 B' U' 

x' z' r' D' F R2 D2
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
L U' L'
U' L' U' L U' y' R U R'
U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' x' R U' R' U x
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

7.98, 67 moves, 8.40 tps


----------



## MM99 (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you have the fastest official ZZ average now?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 20, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Also, new PBs today:
> 
> Ao12: 47.57
> Ao100: 53.07
> ...



Moar PBs...

Ao5: 41.68
Ao12: 44.26
Ao100: 50.18


----------



## Cale S (Jan 20, 2015)

1:58.86 5x5 single
finally sub-2

also 2:13.73 avg5 and 2:17.38 avg12
2:22.98, 2:11.72, 2:17.89, 2:07.81, 2:21.62, 2:29.43, 2:02.47, 2:23.88, 2:31.80, 2:24.67, 2:02.57, 2:11.26


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 20, 2015)

4.24 pyraminx National record average  also missed the NR single because of a +2  i got 2.25 +2
without +2 avg would have been 3.90


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 20, 2015)

8.28, 10.38, (8.04), 9.29, 9.14, 9.64, 8.37, (10.56), 9.88, 8.24, 8.93, 9.51 => 9.17 a12, also 9.29 a25 and 9.72 a50


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 20, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 8.28, 10.38, (8.04), 9.29, 9.14, 9.64, 8.37, (10.56), 9.88, 8.24, 8.93, 9.51 => 9.17 a12, also 9.29 a25 and 9.72 a50


Be afraid Kim. Be very afraid...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 20, 2015)

17.81 OH ao12

and 17.27 ao5


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2015)

On cam

5.868 D2 B2 R D2 L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 F D' R2 D' B' U' B F2 D2 

x' y2
B' R2 D R2' U' y R U' R' u2
y L' U' L
R U' R' L U' L'
U2 R U2' R' U2 R U' R'
R' F R B' R' F' R B

I'll upload it as unlisted at least. Still want like a low 5 on cam already.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 20, 2015)

2gen OH Average of 50: 7.18


Spoiler



1. 5.95 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U R U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 
2. 8.01 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R U R2 U2 R U' R2 
3. 7.47 R' U R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 
4. 6.35 U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 
5. 6.47 R' U2 R U R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U R' U R' U R U2 R 
6. 6.83 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R2 U R U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 
7. 5.52 R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' 
8. (4.42) U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 
9. 6.14 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 
10. 6.71 R U R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U R 
11. 8.67 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U 
12. 8.53 R U' R U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R 
13. 6.19 R U R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R 
14. 9.17 R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R 
15. (10.14) R U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R' 
16. 7.98 U R U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U 
17. 6.70 R U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R' 
18. 5.97 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U R' U2 
19. 7.04 R U R U R U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U' R' 
20. 8.18 R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U R U' R U' R U' R U' R' 
21. 6.39 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R U' R2 U' 
22. 6.09 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U R2 U R U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' 
23. 7.98 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U R U' R U R' U' R' U2 
24. 7.16 R U2 R U' R U' R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 
25. 8.51 U' R2 U R2 U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 
26. 7.27 U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U 
27. (3.98) U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R U R U2 R' U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U2 
28. 6.36 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U2 R' 
29. 7.93 U' R' U' R' U R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U 
30. 6.79 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R2 U R U R' U2 R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U 
31. 6.77 R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R 
32. 8.15 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 
33. 8.56 U' R' U2 R' U' R U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U 
34. (9.85) R U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 
35. 8.04 U' R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U R U2 
36. 6.32 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U' R U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' 
37. 6.41 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U R U R' U2 R' U' R U2 
38. 8.23 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' 
39. 4.67 U R' U R U R' U' R U R' U R2 U' R U' R U R U' R' U R' U R U' 
40. 7.41 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 
41. (10.60) U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U R U R2 U2 
42. 9.45 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 
43. 9.68 R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R 
44. (4.39) R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R' U R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 
45. 6.80 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R2 U R U' R U' R2 U 
46. 6.11 R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R U R' U2 R' 
47. 6.56 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R 
48. 6.99 U2 R2 U R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 
49. 7.30 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' 
50. 6.27 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U



Does it count if I do table abuse H perm and do a z rotation for one of the U perms?



ottozing said:


> R' F R B' R' F' R B


Do you do x' and perform like <RUD> or do you execute it as it is?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2015)

x rotation actually, so it's more more like R' U R D' R' U' R D. Looking back at the footage the solve could've been a lot faster. Oh well, not the first time I've gotten a **** 5 on cam (Third time, as a matter of fact).


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 20, 2015)

9.62 a50. I don't really undestand why I'm improving, might be because of my exceptionally up-to-date cube (Zhanchi lubed with Korrek)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 20, 2015)

MM99 said:


> Do you have the fastest official ZZ average now?



who? me?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 20, 2015)

5:51.42. Second Sub-6 after a weekend with my AoShi. How do you kids Sub-3 these things!?!?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-20
avg of 5: 50.10

Time List:
(47.20), (57.75), 50.55, 50.38, 49.37

On cam, so close. Although my PB is 48.9x, I hardly ever get sub-50 avgs, so this is pretty decent.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2015)

Divineskulls said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-20
> avg of 5: 50.10
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Mega, right?

Awesome!


----------



## Julian (Jan 20, 2015)

ottozing said:


> On cam
> 
> 5.868 D2 B2 R D2 L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 F D' R2 D' B' U' B F2 D2
> 
> ...


Is this to see more of f2l? Or you just like it more than D2?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 20, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Mega, right?
> 
> Awesome!




Yeah, mega. And thanks!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 20, 2015)

best avg 10/12 = 5.60
5.23 U L R' L' U L' U' B' L' B' L'
6.70 U' B' U' B' R' L' B L' U' B' U'
4.88 L' U' R B L U B' U B' L' B
4.94 B U' B R B' U R' B' R' U' R
5.90 U' B L B' R B' U B L U R'
5.50 B' L' R' B' R' B' U' R U' R' L
5.55 L B U' B' L R' L' B L R' U'
8.69 L B' U R' L U' R B U B R'
5.90 R' B L R' U' R L B' R L R'
4.90 R' B' L R B L' U R U R' U
6.49 U L' U L' B U L B' R' L U'
4.82 R' L U R' B R U' L' U' R' B'

did some skewb ttw


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2015)

After 1.5 days of Roux, 235 timed solves, and about 40 untimed, 
Two sub 20's, a sub 25 Ao5, and a sub 30 Ao75.


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> After 1.5 days of Roux, 235 timed solves, and about 40 untimed,
> Two sub 20's, a sub 25 Ao5, and a sub 30 Ao75.


Nice! It's good to do a lot of untimed solves too. My ratio of untimed to timed solves is about the same as you, and I know I really need to do more. I've recently decided to have 1-2 days a week of no timed Roux solves, just to force myself, but that isn't necessary


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 20, 2015)

2:03.505 6x6 single! Double parity was the worst bit of the solve, I was done redux sub 1:40 and everything!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nice! It's good to do a lot of untimed solves too. My ratio of untimed to timed solves is about the same as you, and I know I really need to do more. *I've recently decided to have 1-2 days a week of no timed Roux solves,* just to force myself, but that isn't necessary



That sounds like a great idea, my F2B is really inefficient..


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 20, 2015)

Took me a little over a year from when I first started cubing, but finally got a sub-20 ao12!!!
Going to change my sig now


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Julian said:


> Is this to see more of f2l? Or you just like it more than D2?



Doing u2 sets up the solved pair in the back so it makes the rest of the pairs easier to spot as compared to doing D2


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2015)

7x7x7 match the scramble
14:55.64


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've gotten about five 8.8x averages of 12 on clock..
7.31 Average of five, then a 7.37 very recently.

PB is 6.06 (single)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 21, 2015)

skewb pb's


Spoiler: 4.83 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-20
avg of 100: 4.83

Time List:
1. 4.57 R U' L' B' L' B U L 
2. 4.53 L' R L U' B' R' B U L' 
3. 4.40 L R' B L B L B R' 
4. 4.01 R' B' U R' L B U' L R' 
5. 4.92 U L R' U' L' B R' B U' 
6. 3.95 R L' U' B L R' U B' L 
7. 3.69 R' U B' R L' U R B L 
8. 3.29 R L R' L U' R B' R B 
9. 4.59 R' B' R' B L' R U B' U' 
10. 5.06 U L R U' B U L B' 
11. 5.89 B L R B R L U R 
12. 4.73 U R' U B U B' L R L' 
13. 3.58 U R' B' U' L B' U R' L' 
14. 4.83 R B L' U' R L' U' L' 
15. (8.89) B' L' R B L' R' L' R' L' 
16. (8.31) U' B' L' U L U' L' R' 
17. 3.77 B' R L U B' U' R' U' 
18. 5.12 U R' U' B' L' R' L U' 
19. 4.42 L' R B L U B' L' U' L 
20. 4.54 L' B' R' U R U' B' R' U' R' 
21. 3.82 B U' L U L' R' B' L' 
22. 3.84 U R U L B L R' L 
23. 5.56 B R' B R B' R L U' R' 
24. 3.28 B' L' B L' R U' L U L' 
25. (8.15) L U' R U R' L' U' B' U' 
26. 3.88 L' R L' R U B' U' L' 
27. 4.66 U' L' R U' L U' R L R' 
28. 3.63 L' R B R' U L' R' B U 
29. 4.53 R L U B' U' R' L B L 
30. 4.92 L B' R' L R' B' R U 
31. 5.70 U L R' U' L U R B U 
32. 5.13 U B U L' R B' L' U' B' 
33. (7.70) B R' L B' U L B R' U 
34. 4.37 B' R B' U L R B' L' 
35. (3.06) R' B' U' B R B U L' U 
36. 4.15 L U' R' L R' U' R U' L 
37. 5.15 U' L' R' L U' B R' U' 
38. 3.72 R U' R' U' L B R' U' B' 
39. 5.77 U R B R' L U' R' U' 
40. 4.57 L R' L R B' L U L' 
41. 5.75 U R L U L' R B' L U 
42. (2.10) U L' U B' U B' R U' R' 
43. 6.54 U R L' R U' L' U' B' L 
44. 5.80 R B U L U L U B U' 
45. 4.30 L' U R B L' B L R' U' 
46. (8.80) R U B' U L R' U' B' R' 
47. (3.01) L U' L' R U L R U' R 
48. 4.55 R' B' L' U B R U' B' U 
49. 5.38 B' U' B U' L B' R U 
50. 7.59 L' U' R L R' U B' R 
51. 3.63 B' R' B' L' R L' U' B U' 
52. 6.81 B' U' R' L' R L' B L' 
53. 5.15 R L' R' B' R' B' U' L' U' R' 
54. 4.48 B L B R B U R B' U' 
55. 6.68 R' L U' B' R L' B L' 
56. 4.84 L R L R' L U R U L 
57. 6.69 B' R' L B L R' U B R 
58. 5.04 B' L R L' R' U R' U' L' U' 
59. 4.27 R' L' B R L' B' U' L' 
60. 5.67 U' R' L' B L' U L' U 
61. 6.71 L R B U L' U B L U 
62. 3.54 B U R B' U B' L U' L 
63. 3.78 B R U' B L' B U R 
64. 4.71 U' R B' L' B' U' B' L R 
65. 4.32 U' R B' R B L R L 
66. 5.72 R L' U' L U R L' B' U' 
67. 3.82 L U' L R' L R' B U 
68. 5.16 U' R' U B R' U' L' U B' 
69. 5.78 L' B U B L B U R 
70. 4.36 L B' L U' L B' U' L U' 
71. 3.52 U' L B' U' R' B R U' B' 
72. 3.33 B L U R' L B R' U 
73. 3.60 R' B' L R' L' U R L' 
74. 5.11 R' B L B R' B L' B' U 
75. 5.69 R' B' L R' L' B U R' L' 
76. 5.00 U R' U' L' R B' R L 
77. 5.99 B' L U' L R' L' U' B' R' 
78. 4.94 R L' U' R' U B' L B L 
79. 4.41 B R B' U L' B L U' 
80. 4.69 R' U B L' R L U' L 
81. 5.37 R B' R B' U B R B R' 
82. 7.07 B U' R L' R' B U R U' 
83. 5.52 U R' L B U L' B R 
84. 6.46 R L U L U' R U' R' 
85. 4.94 B' U' L B R B L' U' 
86. 4.47 U' B' R' U L U' R' L U' 
87. 4.22 R L' B U B R' L U' 
88. 5.18 R L R' B U R L' U 
89. 6.35 U' L U R' B' R' L B L' 
90. 5.74 R' L' R' B R' U' B' L' 
91. 4.71 L' R U' R' L' B' L' U' L' 
92. 4.55 U' R' L B R B L R' 
93. (2.28) R' L R B' L' U' B' L' 
94. 4.45 B' R' B' U' R L' R U R 
95. 3.39 L' B L' R' U R' B R' 
96. 4.51 U R' B R L' U R' U R' 
97. 3.31 U L' B U' R B R' B' U' 
98. 5.88 R' B R U' B U R' L U 
99. (2.89) L' R' B U' R B' U B' U' 
100. 4.77 L R' U' R' U' L R' U B





Spoiler: 4.80 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-20
avg of 50: 4.80

Time List:
1. 6.40 U B' L R L' B R B 
2. 4.57 R U' L' B' L' B U L 
3. 4.53 L' R L U' B' R' B U L' 
4. 4.40 L R' B L B L B R' 
5. 4.01 R' B' U R' L B U' L R' 
6. 4.92 U L R' U' L' B R' B U' 
7. 3.95 R L' U' B L R' U B' L 
8. 3.69 R' U B' R L' U R B L 
9. 3.29 R L R' L U' R B' R B 
10. 4.59 R' B' R' B L' R U B' U' 
11. 5.06 U L R U' B U L B' 
12. 5.89 B L R B R L U R 
13. 4.73 U R' U B U B' L R L' 
14. 3.58 U R' B' U' L B' U R' L' 
15. 4.83 R B L' U' R L' U' L' 
16. (8.89) B' L' R B L' R' L' R' L' 
17. (8.31) U' B' L' U L U' L' R' 
18. 3.77 B' R L U B' U' R' U' 
19. 5.12 U R' U' B' L' R' L U' 
20. 4.42 L' R B L U B' L' U' L 
21. 4.54 L' B' R' U R U' B' R' U' R' 
22. 3.82 B U' L U L' R' B' L' 
23. 3.84 U R U L B L R' L 
24. 5.56 B R' B R B' R L U' R' 
25. 3.28 B' L' B L' R U' L U L' 
26. 8.15 L U' R U R' L' U' B' U' 
27. 3.88 L' R L' R U B' U' L' 
28. 4.66 U' L' R U' L U' R L R' 
29. 3.63 L' R B R' U L' R' B U 
30. 4.53 R L U B' U' R' L B L 
31. 4.92 L B' R' L R' B' R U 
32. 5.70 U L R' U' L U R B U 
33. 5.13 U B U L' R B' L' U' B' 
34. 7.70 B R' L B' U L B R' U 
35. 4.37 B' R B' U L R B' L' 
36. (3.06) R' B' U' B R B U L' U 
37. 4.15 L U' R' L R' U' R U' L 
38. 5.15 U' L' R' L U' B R' U' 
39. 3.72 R U' R' U' L B R' U' B' 
40. 5.77 U R B R' L U' R' U' 
41. 4.57 L R' L R B' L U L' 
42. 5.75 U R L U L' R B' L U 
43. (2.10) U L' U B' U B' R U' R' 
44. 6.54 U R L' R U' L' U' B' L 
45. 5.80 R B U L U L U B U' 
46. 4.30 L' U R B L' B L R' U' 
47. (8.80) R U B' U L R' U' B' R' 
48. (3.01) L U' L' R U L R U' R 
49. 4.55 R' B' L' U B R U' B' U 
50. 5.38 B' U' B U' L B' R U


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 21, 2015)

lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-20
avg of 12: 3.60

Time List:
1. 3.58 M U' M U2 M2 U' M U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U M U' M2 U M U M U M' 
2. 3.95 M U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U' M' U M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' 
3. 4.39 M U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U' M' U2 M' U M' U' M U' M U' M U M' 
4. 3.47 M' U M' U' M U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M2 U M U' M U2 M U2 M U M' 
5. (4.41) M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U M U M2 U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U' M2 U M 
6. 2.66 U' M' U M' U M' U M' U M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U M2 U M' U M U' M2 U2 M' U 
7. 2.70 U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U2 
8. 3.93 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M' U' M' U M U2 M' U M U' M' U' M2 U M' U M2 U' M' 
9. (2.66) U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U' M' U' M' U 
10. 3.95 U M2 U2 M' U M' U M U M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 
11. 3.19 M2 U2 M' U' M2 U M U M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M U2 M2 U2 M2 U M 
12. 4.22 U2 M U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U M2 U


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 21, 2015)

4th best solve 

6. 7.09 L D2 L2 B R' L F B2 U' R' F2 D2 B2 L B2 R' D2 L' F2 B2


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2015)

Cubing just got me a place at a great collage. Woop woop!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally finished learning tripod LL.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Finally finished learning tripod LL.



Are you trying to learn 1-look last layer or something?? Jesus.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Are you trying to learn 1-look last layer or something?? Jesus.



It was only like 50 more algs.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> It was only like 50 more algs.



Still though. Full ZBLL, tripod, what else is there?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Still though. Full ZBLL, tripod, what else is there?


There is the Puretwist/flip cases and I plan to generate all of the 1x3 block cases sometime in the future.


----------



## TDM (Jan 21, 2015)

*3.766*, 55 moves, *14.604 TPS*
1 4 10 14\8 12 0 3\6 5 9 2\13 15 11 7
LUR2DL2DR2UL2DR2U2L2DR3UL2DR2UL3URDLDRURULDLURDRULDLU


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> *3.766*, 55 moves, *14.604 TPS*
> 1 4 10 14\8 12 0 3\6 5 9 2\13 15 11 7
> LUR2DL2DR2UL2DR2U2L2DR3UL2DR2UL3URDLDRURULDLURDRULDLU



What is that?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> What is that?



15 puzzle sim


----------



## porkynator (Jan 21, 2015)

Full step

7.86 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U R D2 L' B' D' L2 R' U' L' 

y2
R' D' F' U R2 D' R2 D' //XEOL (8/8)
R U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R U R' //RB (11/19)
U' L' U L U' L' U L //LB (8/27)
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L //COLL (8/35)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 //EPLL (12/47)

47 HTM / 7.86 s = 5.980 TPS


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 21, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Full step
> 
> 7.86 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U R D2 L' B' D' L2 R' U' L'
> 
> ...



ftfy. 

Nice Blocks in that solve. Did you see the full RB all at once? or solve it 2x2 then FR F2L pair?

Do you know about R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R for that EPLL in the U2?


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Jan 21, 2015)

3x3

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.80
worst time: 26.39

current mean of 3: 18.60 (σ = 2.33)
best mean of 3: 17.24 (σ = 0.90)

current avg5: 18.13 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 17.24 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 19.16 (σ = 2.33)
best avg12: 18.33 (σ = 1.27)

current avg100: 19.98 (σ = 2.33)
best avg100: 19.98 (σ = 2.33)

session avg: 19.98 (σ = 2.33)
session mean: 19.99

Finally


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Cubing just got me a place at a great collage. Woop woop!



Collage? Hmmmmm....


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> Collage? Hmmmmm....


?!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> ?!


Did you mean collage or college?


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Did you mean collage or college?


Oh I see. The education contract, not a art technique [emoji23]


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 21, 2015)

5.34 L2 B F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 L D' R' B2 D2 R D F2 U'

y L' D L F'
U' y L' U L
R U' R' U' y R U R'
U L' U L U' y L U L'
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' U'

I have no idea when I last broke my 3x3 single PB.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 21, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> ftfy.
> 
> Nice Blocks in that solve. Did you see the full RB all at once? or solve it 2x2 then FR F2L pair?
> 
> Do you know about R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R for that EPLL in the U2?



It was 2x2 + pair, but with no actual pause between the two.
I've recently heard about tat U-perm, but I'm too lazy to learn / get fast with new algs


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 21, 2015)

6.740 3x3 single! U2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F' D' F R2 D' L' F' U' L 
It's been so long since I got sub 7!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 21, 2015)

4x4 with Hoya
1:11.69, 1:13.49, 1:10.21, 1:07.86, 1:13.17, 1:13.84, 1:09.94, (1:21.89), (59.59), 1:17.33, 1:11.93, 1:05.80

59.59 single, 1:09.92 avg5, 1:11.53 avg12

Not pb's, but my times with Hoya have finally caught up with my times using regular reduction. Mostly need to work on my cross edges.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 21, 2015)

3 sub 20's in the same average of 12
Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-21
avg of 12: 25.65

Time List:
1. 27.62 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B' L B2 D' U L' F2 U2 B' R2 D 
2. 25.60 F2 U2 F U2 F R2 B2 F' D R2 D2 B' R' B R' B D' R' D' 
3. 27.80 U' B L' D' L2 B' D R' F2 D F' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 
4. 29.37 U2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' R' F' R2 D F R D' B U' B' 
5. 28.12 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R B R' F U' R2 F2 U L' F2 
6. (18.84) R2 F' U2 F' R D2 B L F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 
7. 19.73 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 U R' U' L2 R2 F2 R D L' D2 
8. 28.44 L2 B L2 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 F R2 L F R2 D2 U B L2 R' F U2 
9. 26.48 D2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 L' U2 D R' D2 R' B D' B' L2 U2 F 
10. 19.70 U2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 D' R2 F R' F L B' U' 
11. 23.63 B U2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R B' D' F' R' F U 
12. (32.61) U2 F' R2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 R' B' U2 L B2 D' R2 U R2

PLUS 21 average of 5 pb OH, this is all OH


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2MUVzoWcrk



Holy crap! sub 0.9!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> sub-1 e-perm



wat. no. teach me your ways. be my sensei.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Holy crap! sub 0.9!



Although when I frame counted it was
27 frames/30fps=0.9 seconds. But it probably isn't the most accurate of measurements.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow today was a good day. Got these pb's:

avg of 12
best: 13.49 (σ = 1.90) (previous best was 13.7x)

avg of 50
best: 14.36 (σ = 1.53) (previous best was 14.71)

avg of 100
best: 14.78 (σ = 1.62) (previous best was 15.03)


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 22, 2015)

I haven't done an 3x3 Ao100 since 2012. Mine today was 18.96, which is way better than I expected since I hadn't even solved a 3x3 this year.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 22, 2015)

3/3 MBLD 13:41 ^o^


----------



## Berd (Jan 22, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 3/3 MBLD 13:41 ^o^


Yes boi!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 22, 2015)

4x4

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-22
avg of 12: 44.40

Time List:
1. 43.25 r' U D' L' U' L' U' f B' D' F2 R' u2 B' R u' B L' B' D U2 F2 B' u2 U2 F2 f2 U' f R' u D' U' R u' U L' B R D 
2. 40.45 R F r' D2 U' L r' u2 r' f' D F' U' F' U u2 r f2 U2 R2 r U2 F' r D2 F R' D r u f L2 f' F u' L F2 B' u' r 
3. 46.32 R' f F R' L D' R' L u2 D L2 B U' F u r' B' r R u' R' U2 R U2 u B2 F2 R B' f2 F2 R2 B' u' F2 L' U r B2 D' 
4. 44.64 U f B u2 F2 r2 F' B L' R2 D f F' u2 L' u2 L2 U' u' D' F' B' L' R2 r' F' r2 f2 D' U L2 R2 F R2 U' u' L2 B2 u' L 
5. (40.08) u B F u2 B2 U R2 f u' F2 U R2 D2 U' L' R' D' L' U u2 f D R' r L2 u F L' D2 U' u2 B U' R2 f R2 B' R' f2 u 
6. 42.45 r' F' B L' u2 D' f' D R' B' u' f' r' U B' f D' f2 U2 r' R' D R U' R' u' r' U2 F r' U' r2 f' L r' f2 r F U' L' 
7. (52.06) f' R' r2 U2 u' r2 U2 L2 u R2 L f2 B' u L' f B' D2 R r2 D U L f D' L2 B2 L' f R2 F' B' R2 u2 f2 R2 F R U' f2 
8. 41.52 D' r' B U F' D' B2 F' f u' D2 F u2 B' f R F2 R' L2 F' u B' D' r F2 D u F2 R U2 D' u' r' F' L' D2 R2 r' u' D 
9. 48.54 L2 U' F' L' U2 B2 R F2 B2 D U F2 r' u2 r' L2 D2 U2 L2 U B' U' B2 L' B' r' U B2 r2 R2 L' B' R2 r F2 U2 D' B' D2 U' 
10. 42.19 L U2 r' D' f' B' U' f R' D u' f2 B2 U f' D B2 D2 f' r2 R2 F2 r' B2 f' L u' R2 U2 D' R f2 D U' f F' B L2 F D2 
11. 49.99 r' F U' R D R F' f2 B2 U L2 f2 B' R' U2 R2 u' D2 R' f r2 B F2 L R2 F' U R' f2 D2 r' U' F' u2 B2 D R r u2 R2 
12. 44.67 U2 r' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 B f2 D2 B f F U2 R' r2 B F2 f2 L' R2 f' R U2 F' U2 r2 u' R' B D' B2 f D u2 r' R' L B2 D'

yay


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 22, 2015)

8.57, 8.89, 8.33, 8.66, (10.88), 8.33, 9.28, 9.64, 8.47, 8.94, (7.60), 9.17 => 8.83 wut wut sub-9 zomg


----------



## Iggy (Jan 22, 2015)

38.98 4x4 single with DP


----------



## Smiles (Jan 22, 2015)

9.90 ao5!! means so much to me after i quit cubing for over a year. previous best (from april 2013) was 10.27

10.43, (11.87), 9.84, (8.12), 9.43 = 9.90

also it's the first time i've ever gotten three sub-10 solves in a row. ever.


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2015)

wtf

17. 7.81 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 L R2 F' U L' U' R' B2 D F

x2 y // Inspection
R' F R' B' // Tried to do orange+red cross edges, accidentally did X-cross (4/4)
U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // F2L-2 (12/16)
U L U L' U2 L U L' // F2L-3 (8/24)
U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F' // VHLS (9/33)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (10/43)
U' R' [r M'] U M U2 M' U R' [r M'] U // EPLL (11/54)

6.91 TPS...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 22, 2015)

TDM said:


> wtf
> 
> 17. 7.81 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 L R2 F' U L' U' R' B2 D F
> 
> ...



TPS and single PB?


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> TPS and single PB?


I've got another 6.9x TPS solve (I've reconstructed about 5 solves with sup-6 TPS; I don't get many). I can't remember what the TPS was exactly. My single is 7.40; this was only my second sub-8.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 22, 2015)

3x3x3, ZB

(7.91), 8.76, 9.86, (10.03), 8.36 => 8.99

Cases: Pure sune corner twist, simple 2GLL U case, niklas into left back antisune, (cannot remember), simple U 3 corner cycle

UWR by any chance?...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 22, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3, ZB
> 
> (7.91), 8.76, 9.86, (10.03), 8.36 => 8.99
> 
> ...


What did you do for EO?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 22, 2015)

EO, then LS, rather inefficiently...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 22, 2015)

PB Ao5 5x5x5: 3:12.830. 

The massive time drops are disappearing around the 3 min mark. After a week with the Huachuang, I can definitely say I love this puzzle and am going to regularly solve 5x5x5 for a bit now.

EDIT: Ao12 PB 3:19.54


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 22, 2015)

8:20.93 megaminx teambld with CHJ


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2015)

TDM said:


> wtf
> 
> 17. 7.81 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 L R2 F' U L' U' R' B2 D F
> 
> ...



Stop cfoping


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 22, 2015)

2.401 skewb single , 11 move solution, 3 move first side and two sledge hammers!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 23, 2015)

All official events relay - 54:52.54

first ever attempt so did BLD really safe


Spoiler



the time was 54:50.54 but the result of MBLD was solved, off by one move, off by two edges which counts as 2/3 but is a +2


----------



## CHJ (Jan 23, 2015)

Cale S said:


> All official events relay - 54:52.54
> 
> first ever attempt so did BLD really safe
> 
> ...



ooh! another one of us very GJ, i know the BLD's were safe but how fast were they?


----------



## Cale S (Jan 23, 2015)

CHJ said:


> ooh! another one of us very GJ, i know the BLD's were safe but how fast were they?



5BLD was 12:2x [3:58] because I forgot the second part of wing memo (just like my NAR...) and took forever to remember it, 4BLD was probably 5-6 minutes because I reviewed memo a lot (even though I probably didn't need it) and I did execution very slowly. I'm not sure about MBLD and 3BLD but I think the total time for all BLD events was 23:xx


----------



## nalralz (Jan 23, 2015)

Average: 13.40 Yay!
Standard Deviation: 0.67
Best Time: 11.46
Worst Time: 15.68
Individual Times:
1.	(15.68)	D U L2 D' U2 L B2 D2 U' B F D L B' F' D' R2 B' F' L' R' B D U' B2
2.	(11.46)	D U R2 D U2 B L' U2 L' R2 B' D2 U2 B D' L' D2 B' R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R'
3.	14.40	D2 U B' L2 R' B' F U2 F2 L B D U R2 U' F' L2 R F2 D U F2 D B2 F
4.	13.51	B' F L' R U' B2 F2 R F' U2 L2 B2 L R2 D2 U' F2 R' B' F R' B' L R2 D
5.	12.29	B' L U' B' F D2 U F' R D' B L' U' F U2 R' U F L U B F' R D2 U2


----------



## qqwref (Jan 23, 2015)

OMFG


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 23, 2015)

qqwref said:


> OMFG
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ki2j162.png



wut tho


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 23, 2015)

My most consistent average ever.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-23
avg of 5: 10.90

Time List:
1. 10.77 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' R' B2 L D F D' U' R' B' R' 
2. 10.95 R' B2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 R' F' R F2 R2 F2 R2 D' 
3. (10.99) D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B' U' L2 F' R' B D F R' F 
4. (10.72) L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 R' B D L U L D' R U' F 
5. 10.99 R D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 R D2 U B' L' D2 B2 F R F2 L F'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler: 4.76 skewb avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-22
avg of 50: 4.76

Time List:
1. (1.98) L' R' U R U' L' R' B' 
2. 4.97 L' B R' B L R L' R 
3. 3.77 B R B' R' L U R' B' L' 
4. 5.20 B' R U' L' B' L' B' U' R' 
5. 3.40 R' U R' L B R' B L B' 
6. (2:02.92) L' U L R U' B U B' L' 
7. 5.74 U' B' U L' B' U' L B' R' 
8. 5.03 B' L B' R L' B L' U' L' 
9. 4.07 L R' U R' U' L' R' L' R' 
10. 3.72 U' L' R' B' L' U B' U R' 
11. 4.01 R' U' R' B L' B L' R' U 
12. 3.50 U B L' U L' U R' U' L' 
13. 4.39 R' U' L' U R' U L' B R' 
14. 5.46 L' U' L' U' B' U' L U L' 
15. 7.16 U L B' R U L R' L' U 
16. 5.46 R' U R' L R L' R B' 
17. 5.91 L B' R' B U' R' B U 
18. 3.96 R' U L' U' L U B' L' 
19. 5.42 U R' B' L' U L U' R U 
20. 4.46 R U B' U' R' B' R' U' 
21. 4.11 R' B L' R' U R' B R' 
22. 5.03 U' R' L B' U R' U R' L' 
23. 3.69 U' B L B U' B L U' 
24. 4.50 U L B L' U B U L 
25. 5.83 L' R L' U' R L U R' B' 
26. 4.28 B U R U' R B' R L' 
27. 7.44 U' R L B' U L' R' U 
28. 4.97 R' U' L U B' R' L' R' L' 
29. (2.28) U R L' B' L U' L R' 
30. (7.93) L' B' L U R L' U R' 
31. 5.76 U' R B' U B U' L U' 
32. 4.56 U' R B U B U' B R' L' 
33. 2.98 R' L' B' L' U B U L R' 
34. (2.50) R L U B' U' L' U R U' 
35. 4.09 B L B U' L R' B' U 
36. 4.19 L' U B' L' B R B' L' 
37. 6.53 B U' R' L' R' L' B' U L' 
38. 4.06 U' B L U L R' L' R U' R' 
39. 2.83 L' R' L' R' L B R B R' 
40. 5.28 L U B' U B L' R' B' U' 
41. 6.40 U' R' L' U' R B' R L' U 
42. (7.81) U' L' B L' U L B' U' 
43. 4.66 R L U B' L' R L B 
44. 3.04 U R B' U' B R' L' U' L' 
45. 5.59 L' U' R U' L' R' L' R' 
46. 5.58 R' B' L' R L' R' U L' 
47. 4.32 U B R U' B' R L R' U 
48. 6.12 U L R B' U R' U R' U' 
49. 4.32 U' L' U L B U' L' B' 
50. 3.83 R' U' R' U' B' L' U L



also 5x5
1:59.62, 1:49.94, 2:03.48, 2:17.53, 2:20.46, 2:05.79, 2:27.67, 2:15.56, 2:23.90, 2:32.18, 2:44.75, 2:23.01

second solve is pb by 9 seconds wat
2:06.88 avg5 and 2:16.92 avg12


----------



## qqwref (Jan 23, 2015)

7x7x7 sim averages:

Best avg5: 2:18.429 (1:58.681) 2:10.994 (2:38.005) 2:13.551 => 2:14.325
Best avg12: 2:11.038 2:17.329 2:17.878 2:18.429 (1:58.681) 2:10.994 (2:38.005) 2:13.551 2:23.870 2:17.149 2:20.805 2:05.204 => 2:15.625


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 23, 2015)

Officially switching to Roux for 2H.
After 4 days and 500 solves:
29.xx Ao100
25.23 Ao12
22.34 Ao5
21 Mo3
19.19 single


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2015)

Cale S said:


> All official events relay - 54:52.54
> 
> first ever attempt so did BLD really safe
> 
> ...



Nice! I should try this again soon


----------



## porkynator (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't think this is my PB, but still WAT

Average of 5: 9.31
1. 9.70 B L2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 R U R' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' U'
2. 9.51 B' D2 B F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 U' R F L' U2 F' D' B F' D2
3. (7.23) L' F' U2 D' R' L' B R2 U R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B
4. (11.41) D2 F2 L U' R L2 F L' D B R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D
5. 8.72 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B U' L' U2 L' R2 F L' U2 R2 D'


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2015)

Haven't done this in a while. First sub-15.






Sub-20 seems to be easy enough, which is good, because that means I haven't got slower.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 23, 2015)

TDM said:


> Haven't done this in a while. First sub-15.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MoxrAqK.png
> 
> Sub-20 seems to be easy enough, which is good, because that means I haven't got slower.



! Amazing 

Where can I learn this and which program do you use?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2015)

35.58 B2 L' f2 R r2 L2 u D' R' L D2 f2 r' u r2 U' D2 B2 r R' B u' D2 L' f D2 F2 R2 U' D2 u' r2 L2 u f' D' f R f' L'

2nd best solve ever, no parity


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 23, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 7x7x7 sim averages:
> 
> Best avg5: 2:18.429 (1:58.681) 2:10.994 (2:38.005) 2:13.551 => 2:14.325
> Best avg12: 2:11.038 2:17.329 2:17.878 2:18.429 (1:58.681) 2:10.994 (2:38.005) 2:13.551 2:23.870 2:17.149 2:20.805 2:05.204 => 2:15.625



I was gonna ask if you could film some, but I checked and you have a 2:16 from a couple of years ago. It's insane.


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 23, 2015)

So, this happened.
I'm kinda extremely surprised that happened. 

9.15 one-handed
B R' D2 U F L R2 D' B D' L' U' F2 B' D' L2 D F B2 D R2 B L2 R' F
z2 y' // inspection
L' U2 L y L2 D // EOline
L' U L U' L2 U L // left block
R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U' R // right block
J perm
32 moves
TPS = 3.6


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 23, 2015)

OH single PB 9.95

U F2 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 L' B U B U' F2 R' U2 B2 D

U R U' D' U' R U // cross
z' x' R U' R U // F2L-1
x z' R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L-2
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-3
U2 z U' R' U R2 U' R U // F2L-4
z' U R' U2 R U R' U R U' // LL


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Where can I learn this and which program do you use?


Copy+paste from another thread because I'm lazy:

I do it by adding (using these tables):
month value+day of month+century value+last two digits of year+(last two digits of year/4, rounded down)
Then mod7 ing it, and finally using the day of the week table.

That was a while ago though, and now I do it in almost reverse order. I mod7 after doing the year so I'm dealing with smaller numbers. Also, the last two things become just one after a while; you eventually know what number each year is without having to calculate.
(I still have to calculate a couple of them, but I'm getting better)

I wrote the program myself, and it isn't very good. The memoriad program is probably better, and lets you practise other memory things.
(my program has a couple of extra things I included for practising dates which the memoriad software doesn't have though... but if you want to use it you'll have to tell me how I can give you a .exe file, because I don't know how to send files without something like an email )


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 23, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 135/135
best time: 2.56
worst time: 15.70

current avg5: 5.72 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 4.45 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 7.43 (σ = 3.57)
best avg12: 4.67 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 5.83 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 5.63 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 5.87 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 6.08

More Pyra PBs


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2015)

4x4 vgjs

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-23
solves/total: 232/235

single
best: 32.95
worst: 1:20.47

mean of 3
current: 50.30 (σ = 3.37)
best: 37.20 (σ = 3.71)

avg of 5
current: 47.24 (σ = 3.05)
best: 39.18 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 12
current: 45.39 (σ = 3.05)
best: 42.18 (σ = 3.56)

avg of 50
current: 46.10 (σ = 3.39)
best: 43.39 (σ = 3.20)

avg of 100
current: 44.87 (σ = 3.62)
best: 44.71 (σ = 3.49)

Average: 46.05 (σ = 3.87)
Mean: 46.19

Wat. Broke my PB single twice, my avg5 and avg12 a few times (got 2 sub 40 avg5s). PB avg12 before this session was 45.17 lol


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 23, 2015)

7x7 PB single and a05

Single: 4:27.52
A05: 4:36.88


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> 7x7 PB single and a05
> 
> Single: 4:27.52
> A05: 4:36.88


Crazyyy Gj


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 23, 2015)

Megamegamega

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-23
avg of 5: 50.01

Time List:
50.02, 49.85, (49.71), (1:00.16), 50.15


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 23, 2015)

Took .48 sec off PB ao100 set three days ago, from 15.62 to 15.14.


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2015)

Pyraminx
23-Jan-2015 15:32:00 - 19:39:41

Mean: 9.10
Average: 9.08
Best time: 5.36
Median: 8.95
Worst time: 13.50
Standard deviation: 1.70

Best average of 5: 7.57
30-34 - (5.36) (12.23) 7.00 6.91 8.80

Best average of 12: 8.43
30-41 - (5.36) (12.23) 7.00 6.91 8.80 8.83 9.61 8.64 8.14 9.50 10.93 5.89

The moyu pyra is reallllll


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 23, 2015)

1:59.361 6x6 single! OLL parity and an N-perm, LOL, such a bad case!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 23, 2015)

I am genuinely proud of this 2x2 single, stack matted as well
(0.91)	U2 R' F' R2 F U2 F


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 23, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I am genuinely proud of this 2x2 single, stack matted as well
> (0.91)	U2 R' F' R2 F U2 F



yh thats better than i can do. well done


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 23, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> yh thats better than i can do. well done



Wow, thanks. 

I don't normally one-look, but when I do, I beat a former 2x2 WR holder.

EDIT: Well, not really, just a lucky single


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2015)

*3.849*, 56 moves, *14.549 TPS*
0 7 3 4\5 1 2 14\10 13 12 9\6 11 15 8
LULUR2D2LU2L2DR3UL2UR2DLULDLURD2LURDRULURDL2UR2DLULDRUL


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 23, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I don't normally one-look, but when I do, I beat a former 2x2 WR holder.



join the club


----------



## GG (Jan 23, 2015)

avg50: 12.71
avg100: 13.08


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2015)

3x3x2 (Domino)

full EPLL helps a lot 

Average of 5: 7.88


Spoiler



1. 7.34 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2
2. (9.42) L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 B2
3. (6.98) R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 U
4. 9.17 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U F2
5. 7.13 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U R2



Average of 12: 9.12


Spoiler



1. 9.50 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2
2. (11.47) U F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U2
3. (5.48) R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2
4. 11.35 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2
5. 9.31 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U
6. 10.65 L2 B2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U F2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 B2
7. 10.30 L2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 B2 U' B2
8. 7.34 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2
9. 9.42 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 B2
10. 6.98 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 U
11. 9.17 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U F2
12. 7.13 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U R2



best avg100: 10.32 (σ = 1.86)


Spoiler



9.07, 9.90, 9.87, 10.38, 8.86, 10.69, 10.06, 9.52, 12.76, 10.00, 10.02, 9.64, 11.96, 7.91, 7.52, 7.29, 9.95, 10.75, (16.41), 7.15, 11.12, 11.99, (6.20), 12.26, 13.62, 10.11, 10.35, 9.98, 8.72, 10.29, 8.88+, 13.10, 14.23, 8.71, 10.08, 9.30, 9.85, 10.25, 11.20, 12.02, 10.87, 10.71, 7.78, 9.45, 10.14, (6.48), 15.02, (16.83+), 11.19, 12.39, 11.85, 7.94, 8.04, 9.66, 14.80, 9.69, 8.45, 10.72, 8.49, 13.61, 9.64, 13.85, 13.76, 9.32, (15.96+), 10.65, 10.75, 7.67, 7.86, (6.95), 14.03, 8.66, 10.36, 7.23, 11.06, 9.59, 10.44, (15.23), 9.50, 11.47, (5.48), 11.35, 9.31, 10.65, 10.30, 7.34, 9.42, (6.98), 9.17, 7.13, 11.14, 11.73, 8.51, 11.85, 13.71, (19.92), 9.54, 12.77, 8.75, 9.83


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally finished learning PLLs today with Andy Klise's wonderful speedcubing pdf.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 24, 2015)

first 4x4 pb's using Hoya
1:05.37, 1:06.10, 1:08.64, 1:07.55, 1:18.95, 1:05.67, 57.69, 1:00.70, 1:15.50, 1:04.00, 1:06.90, 1:10.47, 1:12.24, 1:06.03, 1:04.49, 1:15.88, 1:08.66, 1:30.06, 1:02.54, 1:11.29, 1:15.80, 1:01.79, 1:04.59, 1:20.93, 1:15.34

57.69 single (with OLL parity, not pb)
1:03.46 avg5 (almost pb)
1:07.09 avg12 (pb)
1:08.94 avg12 (pb)


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 24, 2015)

Accomplishments:

1. Am now fully colour neutral!
2. Broke PB single (14.00 exactly, green cross)
3. Broke PB Ao5 (19.52)
4. Broke PB Ao12 (21.24)

Now gonna do my first Ao100 (never done that before)!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 24, 2015)

did my first ever 5x5 ao50 today - 1:44.34


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 24, 2015)

First sub-30 ao12 (29.87).

I'm slow.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 24, 2015)

6x6
Average of 12: 2:42.39
1. 2:47.86 
2. 2:50.67 
3. 2:45.28 
4. (2:55.03) 
5. 2:38.38 
6. 2:41.72 
7. 2:39.54 
*8. 2:40.99 
9. 2:39.13 
10. 2:44.68 
11. (2:35.07) 
12. 2:35.69 *

bolded is 2:38.60 ao5


----------



## Julian (Jan 24, 2015)

OH

16.38 ao5
17.90 ao12
19.81 ao100


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 24, 2015)

Restickered my 9x9, *Biggest cubing accomplishment yet*


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 24, 2015)

I never thought I would do this, but:

3x3 With Feet: 10:43.03 (B' F2 D B' D L2 R2 U' L2 R' D2 U' L' U B F2 L' U L' D2 U2 L D' R D')

First solve  I tried 2x2 With Feet but after messing up OLL after ~10 minutes, I gave up. I have really hoping to sub 10 this but I messed up T Perm and I had to execute good flower.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 24, 2015)

What just happened
Average of 12: 2:39.49
1. 2:40.99 
2. 2:39.13 
3. 2:44.68 
4. 2:35.07 
5. 2:35.69 
6. 2:53.13 
7. (2:53.25) 
*8. 2:37.46 
9. 2:32.26 
10. 2:36.06 
11. 2:40.39 
12. (2:30.75) * 
bold is 2:35.36 ao5


----------



## MM99 (Jan 24, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> who? me?



lol yes you


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 24, 2015)

9.52 a50


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 24, 2015)

First sub-3 5x5 ao5: 2:59.88 - (3:26.43), (2:51.15), 3:05.17, 2:57.17, 2:57.29

Edit: 3:04.00 ao12, 3:16.63 ao100
Aiming for the next ao100 to be sub-3


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yu Da Hyun sub-2:30 official 6x6 mean wtf


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 24, 2015)

5x5 PBs

Best average of 5: 1:00.76
9-13 - 1:03.72 (1:03.88) (57.82) 58.26 1:00.31

Best average of 12: 1:02.09
2-13 - 1:03.82 1:00.93 1:00.76 1:04.03 (1:06.67) 59.84 1:05.38 1:03.72 1:03.88 (57.82) 58.26 1:00.31

And a 58.80 mo3

Edit: rolled the averages

Best average of 5: 59.38
11-15 - (57.82) 58.26 1:00.31 (1:02.18) 59.57

Best average of 12: 1:01.75
5-16 - 1:04.03 (1:06.67) 59.84 1:05.38 1:03.72 1:03.88 (57.82) 58.26 1:00.31 1:02.18 59.57 1:00.35

OMG SUB 1 ao5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 12: 1:33.86

Time List:
1:34.37, 1:43.83, 1:23.78, 1:33.96, (1:52.93), 1:30.65, 1:42.89, 1:29.68, (1:19.46), 1:29.57, 1:33.25, 1:36.60

4x4 Pbs


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 24, 2015)

(5x5)
2:31.15 single PB (finally)

Also 2:46.35 ao5 and 2:48.19 ao12. Beat my PBs from 2 hours ago by 12 and 15 seconds respectively.


----------



## imvelox (Jan 24, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 5x5 PBs
> 
> Best average of 5: 1:00.76
> 9-13 - 1:03.72 (1:03.88) (57.82) 58.26 1:00.31
> ...




Wat wat wat
Pls could you do some 5x5 solve videos at home?


----------



## mafergut (Jan 24, 2015)

YES!!!!!! First sub-19 Ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
*avg of 5: 18.88*

Time List:
1. 18.18 D2 F U2 R' D2 R' F2 U F' D2 B' R2 L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 U2 R' 
2. 18.72 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L B L2 D2 R' U F D B 
3. 19.75 U' B U B' D B' R2 U R' F2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 L U2 F2 L' B' 
4. (22.49) D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 U2 L D U R2 U R B D2 L D' 
5. (18.15) U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U B D' L' D L2 R2 F L' R' F'


----------



## mafergut (Jan 24, 2015)

Kept rolling it and got also PB Ao12 but just by 0.1. Not as good as it could have been. I just couldn't maintain the concentration 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
*avg of 12: 20.86*

Time List:
1. 18.18 D2 F U2 R' D2 R' F2 U F' D2 B' R2 L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 U2 R' 
2. 18.72 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L B L2 D2 R' U F D B 
3. 19.75 U' B U B' D B' R2 U R' F2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 L U2 F2 L' B' 
4. 22.49 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 U2 L D U R2 U R B D2 L D' 
5. (18.15) U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U B D' L' D L2 R2 F L' R' F' 
6. 23.21 R L2 D' B' R F' D2 B U L' U2 L' F2 B2 L D2 R D2 F2 B2 
7. (23.57) B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L U' B' R U2 R2 D' L2 
8. 22.03 U2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R F' L B U' F D' F2 L' F' 
9. 19.89 U2 F D F2 D' L F D' L' D2 R' F2 B2 R F2 U2 D 
10. 18.89 L2 U L' D R' F D F' L U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 
11. 23.25 U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L D2 R F' R F' L B' U L D R 
12. 22.23 D U2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B F' D' F2 U B' R2 U L U2


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 24, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Wat wat wat
> Pls could you do some 5x5 solve videos at home?



I will have a lot of time in two weeks and I will film some solves


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 24, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.71
worst time: 14.66

current avg5: 9.89 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 9.48 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 10.68 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 9.62 (σ = 0.50)

current avg100: 10.68 (σ = 1.02)
best avg100: 10.68 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 10.68 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 10.77
wow. amazing ao12. before this session I never had gotten a sub10 ao12


----------



## KevinG (Jan 24, 2015)

Did some 2BLD

Average of 5: 5.58 (.01 off UWR)
Average of 12: 6.48
Average of 50: 7.33 (UWR!!!!)
Average of 100: 7.64 (UWR?)

With blindfold and stackmat

Please Update the UWR page [emoji14]


----------



## imvelox (Jan 24, 2015)

2:29.94 7x7 single!!

Second best time ever


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:29.94 7x7 single!!
> 
> Second best time ever


Whut. On cam?!


----------



## mafergut (Jan 24, 2015)

And PB Ao50, also. The Ao100 was sooo close, but no cigar.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
*avg of 50: 22.14*

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 19.75 D B2 U2 L F' U D' L' F R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U2 
2. 24.09 D B2 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R D' L2 F2 U' B' L' F2 U 
3. 22.63 L2 F' U D2 B' U' B R U F2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 
4. 19.48 B U R2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 B R F U' L B' D' B' U' 
5. 25.61 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F R U' F' R' D' L2 B L R 
6. 22.29 R B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 F' U L' B' L B' F2 U L' 
7. 24.26 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 D L' B R U2 F' U' R2 
8. 23.38 U L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F' L' B2 L2 D R' B2 F2 D' F 
9. 24.11 R2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 F L F U' B' R' D' B L U' B 
10. 20.32 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D U' B2 U' L' U' R' F D B2 R F L' U' 
11. 21.83 D F2 D R2 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' B' D R' U' L D2 R F2 R2 F 
12. 22.33 L2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 F U L2 R F' L' D2 U2 R' D2 L2 
13. 22.58 U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 L D2 U L F' D' F L' B L2 
14. 22.39 R D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D' U' R D2 F L' D2 B2 F2 D 
15. (28.56) L2 F' D2 B' D2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R' D' B U' B' U F2 L' F2 
16. (18.18) D2 F U2 R' D2 R' F2 U F' D2 B' R2 L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 U2 R' 
17. 18.72 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L B L2 D2 R' U F D B 
18. 19.75 U' B U B' D B' R2 U R' F2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 L U2 F2 L' B' 
19. 22.49 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 U2 L D U R2 U R B D2 L D' 
20. (18.15) U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U B D' L' D L2 R2 F L' R' F' 
21. 23.21 R L2 D' B' R F' D2 B U L' U2 L' F2 B2 L D2 R D2 F2 B2 
22. 23.57 B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L U' B' R U2 R2 D' L2 
23. 22.03 U2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R F' L B U' F D' F2 L' F' 
24. 19.89 U2 F D F2 D' L F D' L' D2 R' F2 B2 R F2 U2 D 
25. 18.89 L2 U L' D R' F D F' L U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 
26. 23.25 U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L D2 R F' R F' L B' U L D R 
27. 22.23 D U2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B F' D' F2 U B' R2 U L U2 
28. 20.88 D2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B' L D' L2 U' B2 U' R' F R2 F 
29. 25.16 U B D2 F U2 B R' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 U' R2 B' 
30. 21.51 U2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' B' F D B' R' B L2 B F2 U 
31. 21.67 F' L2 D' U L2 B2 D F2 R2 D L2 B' L' U' B U' B' R' D B 
32. 24.77 B' U2 F2 U F U B D R2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 L' D2 L D2 R2 B 
33. 22.27 D F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B F L' B2 F' U L' U' R U 
34. 26.22 L2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U L' F' L R' U L D U' R' F' 
35. 20.36 F2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 F D B' L2 U' R F R2 D' R2 
36. 24.59 D B2 R F2 R D2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 B L' U' B' L2 U2 R' B' 
37. 22.80 R L B2 R2 D2 R2 D L F' B2 D' L2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 
38. 19.90 B U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L D' R2 F L R' U' L D 
39. 22.60 B U2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D B' R F U' B R F2 U2 B' 
40. 20.19 U D2 L2 B D2 L2 B R2 D2 F R2 U R2 D' R F2 D' B L' F 
41. (DNF(25.69)) D' R' B2 U2 L R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 B R2 B D L F2 D2 R' B' 
42. 23.32 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' B L F' R U B2 D' L F' D 
43. 22.61 L' D' R2 D L2 R2 D L2 U L2 D F R D' R2 F L2 D' B U 
44. (18.46) L U2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' F U' F U L2 F2 R B 
45. 21.00 L2 D2 B U2 B F L2 D2 F U2 R' B' U' L D R B F' U R 
46. 21.82 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U2 F2 D' F' D' U' L' D R2 F' L2 
47. 19.21 B U' L2 U F U B D' B2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 B' 
48. 25.21 U2 F L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 F D2 L B' D' R2 D R2 B' R U' F2 
49. (26.63) B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 L2 U' F U R D2 L' D' R U' F 
50. 19.13 R D' F2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U L' R D' R B F' R'


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

15. 8.83 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U F' L' B D F' U' B' F' D

x2 y // Inspection
B' D2 U' L D // Cross (setup F2L-1) (5/5)
U R U' R' // F2L-1 (4/9)
y' L' U L // F2L-2 (3/12)
R U2 R' d' R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/19)
U r' F' r // F2L-4 (4/23)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // Should've done OLLCP (10/33)
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL (19/52)

5.89 TPS.

Didn't feel fast, and I got annoyed halfway through OLL because I knew I'd missed OLLCP, and got an F perm. Looked up at the timer and was thought 'wait, that wasn't really slow?'.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 24, 2015)

TDM said:


> 15. 8.83 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U F' L' B D F' U' B' F' D
> 
> x2 y // Inspection
> B' D2 U' L D // Cross (setup F2L-1) (5/5)
> ...



Stahp cfoping and start rouxing


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 24, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Did some 2BLD
> 
> Average of 5: 5.58 (.01 off UWR)
> Average of 12: 6.48
> ...



Can't remember the last time I did this.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 5: 5.49

Time List:
1. (9.41) R' U R' F U' F2 U F2 U2 
2. 6.28 F U2 F U' R' U2 F R' U' 
3. 4.75 R F2 R' F' U2 F U' F U' 
4. 5.44 R2 F U' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 
5. (3.94) F' U2 R U F R U2 F2 U2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 12: 5.88

Time List:
1. 6.28 F U2 F U' R' U2 F R' U' 
2. 4.75 R F2 R' F' U2 F U' F U' 
3. 5.44 R2 F U' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 
4. (3.94) F' U2 R U F R U2 F2 U2 
5. (7.09) U R' U2 R' U' F U2 R' U' 
6. 6.84 F2 R' F U' F' R F2 R' F2 U2 
7. 5.21 U R2 F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F2 
8. 7.06 R' U F' R' F' R' U' R2 U 
9. 6.83 F2 U F' U2 R' F' U' F U 
10. 6.56 U F' R2 U R2 U F U2 R' 
11. 4.38 R F U' F U' R2 F' U R2 
12. 5.44 U' R' F U2 F' U F' R2 U


IMO the AO12 was pretty lucky 

oh, also this wasn't stackmat. Was too lazy to pull it out.


----------



## KevinG (Jan 24, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Can't remember the last time I did this.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
> avg of 5: 5.49
> ...


Thanks for not beating the ao50 and 100


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 24, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> 3.673 avg12, stackmat / on cam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally beat the average of 50. It's been over 5 months. Yes!



Spoiler: 4.059 PB Average of 50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 50: 4.059

Time List:
1. 5.277 U' R' U L U L B' U 
2. 3.499 B' L' R U R L R' U 
3. 4.811 R' U R' B' R U R' L U' 
4. 3.276 U L B R' U L U L B' 
5. 4.107 B' R' B L B' R U' L' 
6. 4.071 L' U L U' L' R L' R B 
7. 5.200 B' U' R' U B' U L' B' L' 
8. 6.537 R' B U R L' U' R' L 
9. 6.569+ U L R' L' R' L' B U' R 
10. 5.265 B' U' B' R' L' U R' B' L' 
11. 4.113 R L' U B U B R U L' 
12. 3.888 U R L U' R' U' L' B' 
13. 2.941 U' B R' L' R' U L' B' R' L' 
14. (1.562) U' B' U' B' R U R' L' 
15. 4.052 U' L' U' B R' L U B' L' 
16. 4.670 R' L B' R' B R L' R L 
17. 3.425 B' U' B U R' B' L' B' 
18. 3.534 B' R U B L' B L' U R' 
19. 5.418 U' L' R L B L B L 
20. 5.232 B R U R L' U' R' U R 
21. 4.023 L' B U' B U L R' L U 
22. 4.187 L' B U B L' R U L U' 
23. 3.943 R L R B L R' U L' U' 
24. 2.758 R' B U L' R' L R L 
25. 4.808 U B L' R B L B U' R L' 
26. (7.246) B' L' R' B' R' U R' U' R' 
27. (2.453) R' B' U' L B L U' B U' 
28. 3.308 R' U' R B' R' L' R B L' 
29. 4.477 L U' R' B L' R' U R' B 
30. 3.659 L' U' R' L R B' U R U' 
31. 4.438 R U' L' U' B R B' L R' 
32. 3.742 L R L U' L U R B 
33. 3.122 U' L R L' R B L B 
34. 5.410 R' U' B' L U L' U' B' R' 
35. 3.961 R' B L' R L B U' B R' 
36. 2.846 B L B' U R' L R' U' 
37. 2.610 B' R' U' L B' U' B L' R 
38. 2.892 R' L' R L' B L' U' B' L' 
39. (7.221+) U R' B' R B' L U' L' 
40. 3.303 R' B U R B' R L' U' 
41. 2.934 L B' L' U B' L U R' 
42. 3.471 R' L' B U' B R' L' U' 
43. 3.898 L R L B R' L' R' L' 
44. 3.553 B L' U' B' L U' B' U 
45. 4.317 U' R B' U' R' U' L U B' 
46. 3.251 U R' L' B' L' B L' R 
47. 3.530 R' U L' U R L R U 
48. (7.225) R' L' B' R U' R' L' B' U 
49. (2.600) B U B R' L B L B 
50. 4.278 L' B' U B' L' B L' R B



Also have a 3.400 average of 12 in there. Pretty nice, I guess.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 24, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Thanks for not beating the ao50 and 100



I tried, I failed. I switched to stackmat.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 50: 7.89

Time List:
1. 7.06 R' F R2 U R' U2 F R U 
2. 8.65 U' R2 U' R U' R F R' U 
3. 15.00 F2 R' F2 U' F U F' R2 F U' 
4. 7.94 F2 R' F' R F' U2 R F U2 
5. (4.42) F' R' U2 R' U R2 U' F2 R' 
6. 8.76 F U' R2 F R F U' R2 U2 
7. 5.02 F' R' U F U F' R2 F2 R' 
8. 5.67 U' R F2 R' F R2 U2 R' U2 
9. 5.64 R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' 
10. (4.98) R' F2 U2 F R2 F U' R2 U2 
11. 5.14 U F' U2 R2 F' U F' U2 F2 
12. 5.98 U R2 U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U' 
13. 5.98 U2 R2 U' F' R U F2 R2 U' 
14. 8.34 R2 F2 U2 R F' R2 U F' R' 
15. (3.96) R U2 R U' F2 R F' U' R' 
16. 5.44 R' U' R F' R2 U F' R' U' 
17. 9.08 F' R U' R F2 U R' U2 R U' 
18. 14.84 U2 F' U F R2 F2 U R' F' U2 
19. 5.16 U R2 F' U2 F U' R' F R2 
20. 5.16 U2 R F U F' U' F2 R F' 
21. (DNF(11.91)) F' R2 U' R U R U2 F2 U' 
22. 8.65 R' F2 U F' R U2 F2 U' F 
23. 8.27 F' R' U R2 U R2 F' R' F 
24. 6.40 F2 U' R F' R U R F2 U2 
25. 8.06 F2 U2 R F U2 R2 U' R U2 
26. (DNF(12.28)) U R U' R F U2 F R' U' 
27. 6.78 R2 F2 R F U' R2 U F' R 
28. 9.69 U R' F2 R' F U R2 F' U' 
29. 10.96 R2 U2 R F' R' U R2 U R' 
30. (DNF(13.33)) U2 F' R2 F2 R' F R' F2 R 
31. 5.72 F2 R2 F U' F U2 R2 F' U2 
32. 7.03 R2 U' R' U2 R F' U F' R' 
33. 7.43 F R U R' U F' U' F2 U 
34. 6.06 F U2 F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U2 
35. 11.30 R U' R' F2 U2 R' U F' R U2 
36. 5.46 U2 F' R F' U2 F2 R U' F2 
37. 10.02 U' R U2 F' U' F R F' R2 
38. 6.47 U R2 U' R U' R U' F R 
39. 10.69 R' U2 R F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 
40. 7.95 F2 U F2 U' F2 R U F2 U 
41. 5.69 R F2 U2 R2 U' F U' R' U 
42. 9.75 R' U R2 F U' F U R' U' 
43. 11.58 F R2 F' R2 F R2 U' F' U' 
44. 6.84 R' F U2 F2 R F' U F2 U' R' 
45. 6.16 R2 U2 F' R U2 F' R' U2 R 
46. 6.30 R2 U R' U F' R' F U' F2 
47. 7.66 F U F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U2 
48. 6.94 U' F R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 
49. 14.46 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 R' U R2 U' 
50. 5.78 U2 F' U' R2 F' R U' R2 F2 U'


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Stahp cfoping and start rouxing


I do more than double my timed CFOP solves in Roux solves, and I do quite a lot of untimed Roux solves and zero untimed CFOP solves... is that not enough? 



Spoiler



I don't usually ever post Roux solves here unless they're really good, but because my CFOP is improving without much practise and I get times nearer to PBs, when I do do it I usually post something, which makes it look like I'm doing more CFOP than Roux... but I'm not! Honest!


----------



## KevinG (Jan 24, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Did some 2BLD
> 
> Average of 5: 5.58 (.01 off UWR)
> Average of 12: 6.48
> ...


The page got updated but I'm german not american xD


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

KevinG said:


> The page got updated but I'm german not american xD


I think anyone can update the wiki; all you need to do is make an account.


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally started learning CLL on 2x2. I also discovered how terrible I am at building layers.


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

15. 9.14 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' R L2 F U2 R L' F' R' B D2 U2

y // Inspection
L' u // F2B-1 (2/2)
F' // F2B-2 (1/3)
U' R U' R' U' R U r U r2 U2 R' U R // F2B-3 (14/17)
F' U' F U' R U r' // F2B-4 (6/23)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (13/26)
M' U' M' U M U' M' // EO (7/33)
U M' U2 M' U M2 // ULUR (6/39)
U M2 // EP (2/41)

4.49 TPS.

E: 15 puzzle Ao5
(4.771), 5.240, 4.975, 5.441, (8.408) = *5.218* // 0.04 slower than PB
(62), 70, 66, 72, (90) = 69.333
12.995, (13.358), 13.266, 13.232, (10.704) = *13.164*



Spoiler



10 14 3 9\2 5 15 7\0 11 8 4\1 13 12 6
ULD3RU2LD2RUL3DRULURD2LUR2ULDR2UL2ULDRURDLDRUL2URD2LU2R2DL2U

7 13 2 10\9 12 1 6\3 8 0 5\14 11 4 15
URD2L2DR2ULULDRDLUR2URDLULDR2DL2URU2RD2L3URDRULURDRUL2DLDR2UL2DR2ULUL

10 4 3 13\7 5 8 6\0 9 15 11\1 14 2 12
ULD2RULD2RU3LDLDRDLU3RD2LURDL2DR2UL2URDRULURDRULD2LURDLULDR2UL2U

9 14 1 15\12 4 5 0\11 6 7 13\2 3 8 10
R2DLURU2RD2LU2RD3LU2LDLDR2ULULURDRULDR2ULDRDLU2LD2RUL2UR2DL2DRU2LD2RU2L

0 13 5 1\8 14 7 11\10 9 4 15\12 6 3 2
L3UR3DL2U2R2D2LU2LUR2DL3D2RULU2RDLDRULD2R2ULRDLURULRDULDRDLURULULDRURDL2DR2UL2URDRULDLU


----------



## Cale S (Jan 24, 2015)

skewb 


Spoiler: 4.53 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 25: 4.53

Time List:
1. 3.82 U' R' B L B' R' U' R' 
2. 4.54 U' L U' R L' U R' B' U 
3. 4.58 U' B' R' L R' U' L' U' L' 
4. 3.56 R B' R B L B L' B 
5. 5.12 R L' B L' U' R' L U' R 
6. 5.55 L B' U' R B' R' U' R' U' 
7. 4.82 L U B L' U' R L' R L' 
8. 3.93 R' B L B L' R' B' R' 
9. (5.96) B R U R U' L U B' R' L 
10. 3.97 R' U' L U R L B' L' 
11. (3.28) U' B' U' R' L B' R U 
12. 3.41 L B R' L' B L R B' 
13. 5.21 B U L' B L' R L' B L 
14. (2.75) L' B' L R' L U B' L' R' 
15. 4.55 L' B U' B' L' R' L R' 
16. (8.58) L' R U' L' B R B R' U 
17. 5.07 U L B R' L' B L B' U' 
18. 4.33 U' B R B' L' U' B L' R' 
19. 5.22 R' U' R L R' U B R' 
20. 5.24 U' R U' L' R B' U B L 
21. 4.62 R B' L U R L R L' U' 
22. 3.92 R' B' U B R L' B' L U' 
23. 4.72 R' U R L U L U L' R' 
24. 5.58 U' L' B' L' R U R B 
25. 3.41 U B' U' L B U' R B' U'





Spoiler: 4.70 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 50: 4.70

Time List:
1. 4.14 R L R' B L R B R U' 
2. 5.16 B' U L' R' L' U' B R' 
3. 6.38 B' R' U B' L' U' B' R 
4. 3.82 U' R' B L B' R' U' R' 
5. 4.54 U' L U' R L' U R' B' U 
6. 4.58 U' B' R' L R' U' L' U' L' 
7. 3.56 R B' R B L B L' B 
8. 5.12 R L' B L' U' R' L U' R 
9. 5.55 L B' U' R B' R' U' R' U' 
10. 4.82 L U B L' U' R L' R L' 
11. 3.93 R' B L B L' R' B' R' 
12. 5.96 B R U R U' L U B' R' L 
13. 3.97 R' U' L U R L B' L' 
14. (3.28) U' B' U' R' L B' R U 
15. 3.41 L B R' L' B L R B' 
16. 5.21 B U L' B L' R L' B L 
17. (2.75) L' B' L R' L U B' L' R' 
18. 4.55 L' B U' B' L' R' L R' 
19. (8.58) L' R U' L' B R B R' U 
20. 5.07 U L B R' L' B L B' U' 
21. 4.33 U' B R B' L' U' B L' R' 
22. 5.22 R' U' R L R' U B R' 
23. 5.24 U' R U' L' R B' U B L 
24. 4.62 R B' L U R L R L' U' 
25. 3.92 R' B' U B R L' B' L U' 
26. 4.72 R' U R L U L U L' R' 
27. 5.58 U' L' B' L' R U R B 
28. 3.41 U B' U' L B U' R B' U' 
29. 5.22 B' R L B' R U B U 
30. (3.28) U' R' U L' R L U' B' U 
31. 5.77 U B R B' U L' B' U' 
32. 4.99 R' U L R L B' L R' U 
33. 3.46 U R' B L' U' B' R' U L' 
34. 4.61 B L' R U' B R B' U' R' U' 
35. 6.37 B' L' U' R' U B' L' B L' 
36. 5.13 U L' R L' B' L' B' U' 
37. (7.73) U R U' L B R U' L 
38. (6.81) U B U' B' U' L' B U 
39. 4.41 B R' B U L B U R L' 
40. 3.50 R' B R' B' R' L U' R' L' 
41. 4.52 B U R U' L' B' R' B' U' 
42. 5.94 R' L R U' B' L' B' U 
43. 4.72 L' R L' R U' L U B 
44. 4.84 L U B R U' R' U R 
45. 5.20 L B' U' R U' R B' U R' 
46. 4.68 L' R U R' L' R U' L 
47. 4.56 R L' U L R' L R B 
48. 4.48 L R' U' R L' U L R' L' 
49. 4.09 U L' U R L' U' R' L 
50. 3.50 R L B L U B' R' U L





Spoiler: 4.81 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 100: 4.81

Time List:
1. 5.22 U L' R' B' U' R' L' R 
2. (2.21) U' R U B' U L U' L' U' 
3. 4.48 R L' B' U' B' R' B L' R' 
4. 6.42 L' R' B' L R L U R' 
5. 4.14 R L R' B L R B R U' 
6. 5.16 B' U L' R' L' U' B R' 
7. 6.38 B' R' U B' L' U' B' R 
8. 3.82 U' R' B L B' R' U' R' 
9. 4.54 U' L U' R L' U R' B' U 
10. 4.58 U' B' R' L R' U' L' U' L' 
11. 3.56 R B' R B L B L' B 
12. 5.12 R L' B L' U' R' L U' R 
13. 5.55 L B' U' R B' R' U' R' U' 
14. 4.82 L U B L' U' R L' R L' 
15. 3.93 R' B L B L' R' B' R' 
16. 5.96 B R U R U' L U B' R' L 
17. 3.97 R' U' L U R L B' L' 
18. (3.28) U' B' U' R' L B' R U 
19. 3.41 L B R' L' B L R B' 
20. 5.21 B U L' B L' R L' B L 
21. (2.75) L' B' L R' L U B' L' R' 
22. 4.55 L' B U' B' L' R' L R' 
23. (8.58) L' R U' L' B R B R' U 
24. 5.07 U L B R' L' B L B' U' 
25. 4.33 U' B R B' L' U' B L' R' 
26. 5.22 R' U' R L R' U B R' 
27. 5.24 U' R U' L' R B' U B L 
28. 4.62 R B' L U R L R L' U' 
29. 3.92 R' B' U B R L' B' L U' 
30. 4.72 R' U R L U L U L' R' 
31. 5.58 U' L' B' L' R U R B 
32. 3.41 U B' U' L B U' R B' U' 
33. 5.22 B' R L B' R U B U 
34. 3.28 U' R' U L' R L U' B' U 
35. 5.77 U B R B' U L' B' U' 
36. 4.99 R' U L R L B' L R' U 
37. 3.46 U R' B L' U' B' R' U L' 
38. 4.61 B L' R U' B R B' U' R' U' 
39. 6.37 B' L' U' R' U B' L' B L' 
40. 5.13 U L' R L' B' L' B' U' 
41. (7.73) U R U' L B R U' L 
42. 6.81 U B U' B' U' L' B U 
43. 4.41 B R' B U L B U R L' 
44. 3.50 R' B R' B' R' L U' R' L' 
45. 4.52 B U R U' L' B' R' B' U' 
46. 5.94 R' L R U' B' L' B' U 
47. 4.72 L' R L' R U' L U B 
48. 4.84 L U B R U' R' U R 
49. 5.20 L B' U' R U' R B' U R' 
50. 4.68 L' R U R' L' R U' L 
51. 4.56 R L' U L R' L R B 
52. 4.48 L R' U' R L' U L R' L' 
53. 4.09 U L' U R L' U' R' L 
54. 3.50 R L B L U B' R' U L 
55. 6.20 U' L B U R' U' B L' U 
56. 6.46 L' U B' L U R' B' U' R 
57. 6.61 B R' B U R' B R B L 
58. 5.30 B' L' R U L B U L' 
59. 3.67 U B' R' L' R' L' B U L' 
60. 4.15 R B U L B L U' R 
61. (9.33) L R U' L R U' B R U' R 
62. 5.47 R L' R' L' R U L R' U' 
63. 4.14 L' R' L' U' R B L R 
64. 4.63 B R' B' R L R B L 
65. (8.03) L' R B U' L B L U' L' U' 
66. 4.52 R' L R' L B' R L' B' 
67. 4.17 B L R U L' U B U 
68. (2.43) L R' U' L U' L' U' R B 
69. 4.17 R' B R' B' R' B' U R U 
70. 4.56 B U B U B R' L U B' 
71. 4.81 B' L U B U' B R' U' R 
72. 4.36 B R U R B L R' U' L' 
73. 4.73 R B' L U L' B R' L R 
74. 4.56 U' B L B' U' L' B R' 
75. 6.72 R' L' R' U B R L R U' 
76. 3.40 L' R' U' R' B L R B 
77. 4.36 L' R B' L' B U B' L 
78. 4.21 L' B L' R' B L' U' B' 
79. (2.56) R U' R L' R' B' L' U' 
80. 5.42 R' B R' B' U' B' U L U 
81. 4.00 B' L' R' L' U L' U R' 
82. 4.02 L' U' L B U' B' R' B U 
83. (9.04) R' L U B U' B' R' B' L' 
84. 5.10 U' R' U L R U B' L' 
85. 5.24 R U L' B R' U' B' R' L' 
86. 5.01 R' L' U B' R' L R B' 
87. 5.13 R L' R' L' B' R' U' L U' 
88. 4.33 R U L U' L R B U' R' 
89. 4.36 B' U R' L B R' L' U' 
90. 3.40 B R' L' U' B R' L' R 
91. 6.48 U' R L' U' R B R' U B' 
92. 6.45 R' L B R U L' U' B' L' 
93. 3.74 L R' B' L R L' B' L 
94. 4.41 R' B' U' B L' R' U L' 
95. 6.55 B L B' L U L' U' R' L 
96. 4.63 B L' B' R U B L U' B 
97. 6.66 B' U' L' U L' R L U 
98. 5.00 L U R' U R' B' U' B L' 
99. 4.89 B U' L' R' B U L' B' U 
100. 3.92 U' R U B L U R U





Spoiler: 4.90 avg200



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-24
avg of 200: 4.90

Time List:
1. 4.06 U' L' B R L' B L' R' U' 
2. 3.57 U B L R B' L' B R 
3. 4.78 L' B' L' R' U' L' B' R' B' 
4. 5.28 U R U' R L' R' L B 
5. 4.58 B U' R' B' R' U R' L 
6. 5.79 B U' B L' R U' R B' R 
7. 4.14 L' R' B' R' L B' L U 
8. 3.60 U L' B L' U B' L' B' U' 
9. 5.81 B' R U B R B' L' U' 
10. 4.79 U R L R' U' L B U 
11. 5.30 R' L' R' B R' L' U' B' L 
12. 4.15 L B' U' B L' U L' U L' 
13. 5.65 B R B L B U' L' R' B' U' 
14. 3.55 U' L B U' L' R' B' R' B' 
15. 5.39 U' B' R U' R' B' U B 
16. 3.53 L' R L R' U B R' B' R' 
17. 4.23 R' B L' R' B L B' L' R 
18. 4.54 B' U' R' U' L U' R U' 
19. 4.71 B' R L B R L R B' U' 
20. (8.15) U L' B' U L' U B U' R 
21. 3.98 B' U' L' R B' L R' L R' 
22. 3.76 R' U L' B' U L' B L' R' 
23. 5.15 L U R' B L B R U 
24. 3.82 U' R' L R U L' R U' 
25. 6.75 L U L' R' L' U B' U 
26. (2.92) L' R B' L U' R L R U' 
27. 4.85 L' R' U' R B' U B L' R 
28. 5.48 L R' L R U B' R' U 
29. 4.00 L' R' L R' B' L' R' L' B 
30. 4.59 U R U B' R L U' B' U 
31. 5.40 B L B' L R' L B' L 
32. (DNF(6.16)) U' B' U B L' R' U' L' B' 
33. 4.60 L' B U' L' U L R U R 
34. 3.58 R' U B U' B' U' L' R 
35. (2.53) R' U' R B' L' B L U' R' 
36. 5.85 L' R U' R' U' L U R' 
37. 4.20 R' L' B' L R L' R B 
38. 4.44 B' L' B' U' B' R' U L' R' 
39. 6.73 B' L' R' B L U L R' L' 
40. 4.97 L U R U B R' U R' U' 
41. 4.58 L' R L' B L' U' L' U' R 
42. 4.26 U R B' R L' U' L' B L 
43. 6.87 R' L' U' L B' L' B R 
44. 4.82 L' B' L' U' R U B L' 
45. 5.88 R' L R' U B' L' B U' L' 
46. 4.52 R L' U' R' U L R L 
47. 5.64 B' R' B' U' R B L U' 
48. 5.20 R' B L B R' B' R' B 
49. 3.78 B' L U' L B U' L' U R' 
50. 4.61 U B L B' U' R' L' B R 
51. 4.09 B L' U R' U' R B L U' 
52. 3.82 B R U' L U R' L' U' R' 
53. 4.63 U' R' L U B' R B R 
54. 4.90 L B' R' U R B' R U' R 
55. 6.05 L' R' U' R' U' B R L' U' 
56. 4.25 B' L' U B' L B' L U 
57. 5.17 U' B' U B U L' R L 
58. 4.18 B L' R B R U' L B R' L' 
59. 6.92 B' L B' R B R B L R' L' 
60. 4.53 R' B L U B' U' B L R' 
61. 4.71 R' L U B U' R' U' R 
62. 6.87 B' L U' R L' R L U 
63. 5.51 L' U B U B L B' L 
64. (7.77) U R B R U L R' U' R 
65. 4.02 U L R' L' U' B' L' U 
66. 4.52 R B' U B R L' R' B R' 
67. 4.19 U' R' U' L' U B' L B' U' 
68. 7.47 U' B L' U' R' U' L R' U' 
69. 4.48 L U B' R B' U B R' U' 
70. 4.48 U' R U' L R L R' B R 
71. (8.49) U R' L R' L B' L' R' 
72. 5.18 U' R B' L' B' L B' L 
73. 6.98 U L R' L' B R' B' L' R' 
74. 4.09 U' R' B L' B U' L B 
75. 6.08 B R' U R B' U' B' L 
76. (8.57) B' U L' R L U' B R' L' 
77. 4.07 U' B' U R' L R' U R U' 
78. 5.25 R' L' U' R' L' U R L 
79. 5.24 R L U' R' U B' R' U' L 
80. 5.44 R L U R B' R B U' 
81. 5.23 L R' L' B' L' R U' B' U' 
82. 5.22 U L' R' B' U' R' L' R 
83. (2.21) U' R U B' U L U' L' U' 
84. 4.48 R L' B' U' B' R' B L' R' 
85. 6.42 L' R' B' L R L U R' 
86. 4.14 R L R' B L R B R U' 
87. 5.16 B' U L' R' L' U' B R' 
88. 6.38 B' R' U B' L' U' B' R 
89. 3.82 U' R' B L B' R' U' R' 
90. 4.54 U' L U' R L' U R' B' U 
91. 4.58 U' B' R' L R' U' L' U' L' 
92. 3.56 R B' R B L B L' B 
93. 5.12 R L' B L' U' R' L U' R 
94. 5.55 L B' U' R B' R' U' R' U' 
95. 4.82 L U B L' U' R L' R L' 
96. 3.93 R' B L B L' R' B' R' 
97. 5.96 B R U R U' L U B' R' L 
98. 3.97 R' U' L U R L B' L' 
99. (3.28) U' B' U' R' L B' R U 
100. 3.41 L B R' L' B L R B' 
101. 5.21 B U L' B L' R L' B L 
102. (2.75) L' B' L R' L U B' L' R' 
103. 4.55 L' B U' B' L' R' L R' 
104. (8.58) L' R U' L' B R B R' U 
105. 5.07 U L B R' L' B L B' U' 
106. 4.33 U' B R B' L' U' B L' R' 
107. 5.22 R' U' R L R' U B R' 
108. 5.24 U' R U' L' R B' U B L 
109. 4.62 R B' L U R L R L' U' 
110. 3.92 R' B' U B R L' B' L U' 
111. 4.72 R' U R L U L U L' R' 
112. 5.58 U' L' B' L' R U R B 
113. 3.41 U B' U' L B U' R B' U' 
114. 5.22 B' R L B' R U B U 
115. (3.28) U' R' U L' R L U' B' U 
116. 5.77 U B R B' U L' B' U' 
117. 4.99 R' U L R L B' L R' U 
118. 3.46 U R' B L' U' B' R' U L' 
119. 4.61 B L' R U' B R B' U' R' U' 
120. 6.37 B' L' U' R' U B' L' B L' 
121. 5.13 U L' R L' B' L' B' U' 
122. (7.73) U R U' L B R U' L 
123. 6.81 U B U' B' U' L' B U 
124. 4.41 B R' B U L B U R L' 
125. 3.50 R' B R' B' R' L U' R' L' 
126. 4.52 B U R U' L' B' R' B' U' 
127. 5.94 R' L R U' B' L' B' U 
128. 4.72 L' R L' R U' L U B 
129. 4.84 L U B R U' R' U R 
130. 5.20 L B' U' R U' R B' U R' 
131. 4.68 L' R U R' L' R U' L 
132. 4.56 R L' U L R' L R B 
133. 4.48 L R' U' R L' U L R' L' 
134. 4.09 U L' U R L' U' R' L 
135. 3.50 R L B L U B' R' U L 
136. 6.20 U' L B U R' U' B L' U 
137. 6.46 L' U B' L U R' B' U' R 
138. 6.61 B R' B U R' B R B L 
139. 5.30 B' L' R U L B U L' 
140. 3.67 U B' R' L' R' L' B U L' 
141. 4.15 R B U L B L U' R 
142. (9.33) L R U' L R U' B R U' R 
143. 5.47 R L' R' L' R U L R' U' 
144. 4.14 L' R' L' U' R B L R 
145. 4.63 B R' B' R L R B L 
146. (8.03) L' R B U' L B L U' L' U' 
147. 4.52 R' L R' L B' R L' B' 
148. 4.17 B L R U L' U B U 
149. (2.43) L R' U' L U' L' U' R B 
150. 4.17 R' B R' B' R' B' U R U 
151. 4.56 B U B U B R' L U B' 
152. 4.81 B' L U B U' B R' U' R 
153. 4.36 B R U R B L R' U' L' 
154. 4.73 R B' L U L' B R' L R 
155. 4.56 U' B L B' U' L' B R' 
156. 6.72 R' L' R' U B R L R U' 
157. (3.40) L' R' U' R' B L R B 
158. 4.36 L' R B' L' B U B' L 
159. 4.21 L' B L' R' B L' U' B' 
160. (2.56) R U' R L' R' B' L' U' 
161. 5.42 R' B R' B' U' B' U L U 
162. 4.00 B' L' R' L' U L' U R' 
163. 4.02 L' U' L B U' B' R' B U 
164. (9.04) R' L U B U' B' R' B' L' 
165. 5.10 U' R' U L R U B' L' 
166. 5.24 R U L' B R' U' B' R' L' 
167. 5.01 R' L' U B' R' L R B' 
168. 5.13 R L' R' L' B' R' U' L U' 
169. 4.33 R U L U' L R B U' R' 
170. 4.36 B' U R' L B R' L' U' 
171. 3.40 B R' L' U' B R' L' R 
172. 6.48 U' R L' U' R B R' U B' 
173. 6.45 R' L B R U L' U' B' L' 
174. 3.74 L R' B' L R L' B' L 
175. 4.41 R' B' U' B L' R' U L' 
176. 6.55 B L B' L U L' U' R' L 
177. 4.63 B L' B' R U B L U' B 
178. 6.66 B' U' L' U L' R L U 
179. 5.00 L U R' U R' B' U' B L' 
180. 4.89 B U' L' R' B U L' B' U 
181. 3.92 U' R U B L U R U 
182. 7.70 U' B' U' B U' L' U L' 
183. 4.31 R' B R L' B L B' L U' 
184. 4.71 R B L' R L U L R' 
185. 5.52 B L B U R' B U' L' 
186. 6.11 B' R L' U' B R L' B' 
187. 5.50 L' R B L' B' U' R U R 
188. 5.36 U' B' U B' L U R' B' R' 
189. (1.99) L' U L' R B L R U L' 
190. 4.32 U' B' U L B R' L' B' 
191. 6.24 R U' L' B' U B L' B' L 
192. 7.02 R U' R' U R' B' L' R 
193. 5.13 L' U L' B' L U B' L R' 
194. 3.81 B' U R B' L B U R 
195. 4.79 R' L B' L' R' B U L' R' 
196. 3.77 L' R U R' L' B' L' U' L' 
197. 6.16 B R U' B L' B U R L' 
198. 4.28 R' B U' R L' B' L' R L' 
199. 4.83 B U' L' R U' L U' B' R' 
200. 4.80 R' U' B L' R' L U L'


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jan 24, 2015)

3x3 Ao5: 18.66
Ao12: 19.37
Moyu Aolong v2
Sub 20 is so close I can almost feel it...


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 24, 2015)

9.00 avg50 ties pb
9.03 avg100  pb
9.11 avg200 pb

I feel very close to sub9. But now I don't want to practice at all.

But it's nice to know that switching back to my old, full-sized zhanchi gets me pbs.


----------



## kcl (Jan 24, 2015)

Obligatory 2 years of cubing post


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 24, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Obligatory 2 years of cubing post



Needs mour of that Bojanglin' :tu


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 24, 2015)

1:58.15 6x6 single! should've been better because I was shaking so much, I was on 3x3 by 1:30, didn't get parity either, I don't know what went wrong


----------



## Myachii (Jan 25, 2015)

Over 100 out of 132 solves sub-20 

Considering two months ago I was aiming for at least half of my solves to be sub-20, this is incredible 

Also, a new PB single of 10.40 DD


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 25, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:58.15 6x6 single! should've been better because I was shaking so much, I was on 3x3 by 1:30, didn't get parity either, I don't know what went wrong


Wow, that sucks. 6x6 is a rough event, that's why I mostly stick to 5x5 and 7x7.  Good solve anyway, though. Have you gotten a sub 3 7x7 besides your official one yet?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 25, 2015)

Finally added 7x7 PBs to my sig, and added MO3. Had to sacrifice the decimals to make it fit, but that's OK. 

Also destroyed all my 5x5 PBs. I finally did a bunch of solves on the Moyu 5x5, and it's way faster than my Shengshou. At first, it was really locky and I was so unimpressed I didn't do enough solves to break it in. Today I finally did that, and it's awesome now. 

As some of you may have heard me complain about before, my previous 5x5 PB was 1:21.05, and has been since last June. At the time I got that solve, my PB was 1:38, and I averaged nearly 2:00. It was an incredibly fast solve considering my speed, and I didn't break it for over half a year despite my global average decreasing over 20 seconds. Today, I finally did break it, with a 1:08.41. I also got a 1:22.01 MO3, 1:26.86 AO5, 1:29.22 AO12, and 1:36.83 AO100. 

The last two times I've broken my 5x5 single PB, it's gone from 1:38 to 1:08. The last 10 times I've broken my 3x3 single PB, it's decreased by less than two seconds total. 5x5 is weird.


----------



## imvelox (Jan 25, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:58.15 6x6 single! should've been better because I was shaking so much, I was on 3x3 by 1:30, didn't get parity either, I don't know what went wrong



Nice you're gettting very fast!


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2015)

First 15 puzzle today

4.673, 72 moves, *15.407 TPS*
3 5 15 4\7 10 2 14\9 12 6 13\11 1 8 0
RDRURD2LURDLDRUL2DRULULURDRULDR2ULDLURDLDRULDLURULDRURDLDRUL2UR2DLULDRUL


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 25, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Have you gotten a sub 3 7x7 besides your official one yet?



No actually, I got a 3:03 back in December but that's the closest I've gotten. I haven't been practicing 7x7 as much since I got my Aoshi.

@imvelox Thanks Mattia!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 25, 2015)

Been in a relay mood all weekend... Plus all my relay PB's are hella old so they needed beating

234 relay in 1:09.66 (5.51-13.96-50.19)
234567 relay in 13:04.83 (4.14-16.33-47.87-1:58.77-4:05.17-5:52.54) - 6x6x6 sucked, should have been sub-13 
side events relay (mega, SQ-1, clock, pyra, skewb) in 2:50.95 (1:48.89-32.22-8.81-8.61-12.42)


----------



## mafergut (Jan 25, 2015)

Yesterday I coudn't beat my Ao100 but today I did it, even if not by much. There's also a 22,20 Ao50 (my second best after yesterday's PB) and a 19,31 Ao5 which is my 3rd all time best (in bold).

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-25
*avg of 100: 22.45*

Time List:
21.28, 23.40, (18.49), 21.27, 21.50, 21.23, 22.08, 19.70, (29.47), 25.27, *(18.61), (28.57), 19.66, 19.18, 19.09*, 20.52, 24.85, 22.10, 23.86, 24.28, 24.93, 21.28, 19.51, (18.93), 23.18, 23.59, 21.95, 22.45, 21.50, 20.70, 23.37, 20.79, 22.77, 25.73, 20.50, 21.55, 21.84, 25.41, 23.88, 23.92, 21.68, 24.83, 20.77, 25.67, 19.24, 23.69, 24.68, 23.51, 19.76, 25.53, 20.65, 23.95, 23.21, (17.30), 21.89, 19.76, 23.37, 22.19, 21.55, 20.08, 25.88, 24.05, (29.16), (16.50), 24.66, 23.00, 22.01, 22.68, 25.47, 19.88, (27.19), 21.30, 22.83, 24.94, 21.59, 22.31, 23.32, 21.69, 23.61, 22.96, 21.63, 20.48, 19.80, 23.51, 23.89, 22.23, 20.14, 20.48, 22.81, 24.79, 20.28, 23.52, 25.57, 19.75, (DNF(25.76)), 27.14, 25.41, 22.03, 21.18, 20.06


----------



## Cale S (Jan 25, 2015)

5.20 skewb avg1000


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-25
avg of 1000: 5.20

Time List:
1. 3.57 U B L R B' L' B R 
2. 4.78 L' B' L' R' U' L' B' R' B' 
3. 5.28 U R U' R L' R' L B 
4. 4.58 B U' R' B' R' U R' L 
5. 5.79 B U' B L' R U' R B' R 
6. 4.14 L' R' B' R' L B' L U 
7. 3.60 U L' B L' U B' L' B' U' 
8. 5.81 B' R U B R B' L' U' 
9. 4.79 U R L R' U' L B U 
10. 5.30 R' L' R' B R' L' U' B' L 
11. 4.15 L B' U' B L' U L' U L' 
12. 5.65 B R B L B U' L' R' B' U' 
13. 3.55 U' L B U' L' R' B' R' B' 
14. 5.39 U' B' R U' R' B' U B 
15. 3.53 L' R L R' U B R' B' R' 
16. 4.23 R' B L' R' B L B' L' R 
17. 4.54 B' U' R' U' L U' R U' 
18. 4.71 B' R L B R L R B' U' 
19. 8.15 U L' B' U L' U B U' R 
20. 3.98 B' U' L' R B' L R' L R' 
21. 3.76 R' U L' B' U L' B L' R' 
22. 5.15 L U R' B L B R U 
23. 3.82 U' R' L R U L' R U' 
24. 6.75 L U L' R' L' U B' U 
25. (2.92) L' R B' L U' R L R U' 
26. 4.85 L' R' U' R B' U B L' R 
27. 5.48 L R' L R U B' R' U 
28. 4.00 L' R' L R' B' L' R' L' B 
29. 4.59 U R U B' R L U' B' U 
30. 5.40 B L B' L R' L B' L 
31. (DNF(6.16)) U' B' U B L' R' U' L' B' 
32. 4.60 L' B U' L' U L R U R 
33. 3.58 R' U B U' B' U' L' R 
34. (2.53) R' U' R B' L' B L U' R' 
35. 5.85 L' R U' R' U' L U R' 
36. 4.20 R' L' B' L R L' R B 
37. 4.44 B' L' B' U' B' R' U L' R' 
38. 6.73 B' L' R' B L U L R' L' 
39. 4.97 L U R U B R' U R' U' 
40. 4.58 L' R L' B L' U' L' U' R 
41. 4.26 U R B' R L' U' L' B L 
42. 6.87 R' L' U' L B' L' B R 
43. 4.82 L' B' L' U' R U B L' 
44. 5.88 R' L R' U B' L' B U' L' 
45. 4.52 R L' U' R' U L R L 
46. 5.64 B' R' B' U' R B L U' 
47. 5.20 R' B L B R' B' R' B 
48. 3.78 B' L U' L B U' L' U R' 
49. 4.61 U B L B' U' R' L' B R 
50. 4.09 B L' U R' U' R B L U' 
51. 3.82 B R U' L U R' L' U' R' 
52. 4.63 U' R' L U B' R B R 
53. 4.90 L B' R' U R B' R U' R 
54. 6.05 L' R' U' R' U' B R L' U' 
55. 4.25 B' L' U B' L B' L U 
56. 5.17 U' B' U B U L' R L 
57. 4.18 B L' R B R U' L B R' L' 
58. 6.92 B' L B' R B R B L R' L' 
59. 4.53 R' B L U B' U' B L R' 
60. 4.71 R' L U B U' R' U' R 
61. 6.87 B' L U' R L' R L U 
62. 5.51 L' U B U B L B' L 
63. 7.77 U R B R U L R' U' R 
64. 4.02 U L R' L' U' B' L' U 
65. 4.52 R B' U B R L' R' B R' 
66. 4.19 U' R' U' L' U B' L B' U' 
67. 7.47 U' B L' U' R' U' L R' U' 
68. 4.48 L U B' R B' U B R' U' 
69. 4.48 U' R U' L R L R' B R 
70. 8.49 U R' L R' L B' L' R' 
71. 5.18 U' R B' L' B' L B' L 
72. 6.98 U L R' L' B R' B' L' R' 
73. 4.09 U' R' B L' B U' L B 
74. 6.08 B R' U R B' U' B' L 
75. (8.57) B' U L' R L U' B R' L' 
76. 4.07 U' B' U R' L R' U R U' 
77. 5.25 R' L' U' R' L' U R L 
78. 5.24 R L U' R' U B' R' U' L 
79. 5.44 R L U R B' R B U' 
80. 5.23 L R' L' B' L' R U' B' U' 
81. 5.22 U L' R' B' U' R' L' R 
82. (2.21) U' R U B' U L U' L' U' 
83. 4.48 R L' B' U' B' R' B L' R' 
84. 6.42 L' R' B' L R L U R' 
85. 4.14 R L R' B L R B R U' 
86. 5.16 B' U L' R' L' U' B R' 
87. 6.38 B' R' U B' L' U' B' R 
88. 3.82 U' R' B L B' R' U' R' 
89. 4.54 U' L U' R L' U R' B' U 
90. 4.58 U' B' R' L R' U' L' U' L' 
91. 3.56 R B' R B L B L' B 
92. 5.12 R L' B L' U' R' L U' R 
93. 5.55 L B' U' R B' R' U' R' U' 
94. 4.82 L U B L' U' R L' R L' 
95. 3.93 R' B L B L' R' B' R' 
96. 5.96 B R U R U' L U B' R' L 
97. 3.97 R' U' L U R L B' L' 
98. (3.28) U' B' U' R' L B' R U 
99. 3.41 L B R' L' B L R B' 
100. 5.21 B U L' B L' R L' B L 
101. (2.75) L' B' L R' L U B' L' R' 
102. 4.55 L' B U' B' L' R' L R' 
103. (8.58) L' R U' L' B R B R' U 
104. 5.07 U L B R' L' B L B' U' 
105. 4.33 U' B R B' L' U' B L' R' 
106. 5.22 R' U' R L R' U B R' 
107. 5.24 U' R U' L' R B' U B L 
108. 4.62 R B' L U R L R L' U' 
109. 3.92 R' B' U B R L' B' L U' 
110. 4.72 R' U R L U L U L' R' 
111. 5.58 U' L' B' L' R U R B 
112. 3.41 U B' U' L B U' R B' U' 
113. 5.22 B' R L B' R U B U 
114. (3.28) U' R' U L' R L U' B' U 
115. 5.77 U B R B' U L' B' U' 
116. 4.99 R' U L R L B' L R' U 
117. 3.46 U R' B L' U' B' R' U L' 
118. 4.61 B L' R U' B R B' U' R' U' 
119. 6.37 B' L' U' R' U B' L' B L' 
120. 5.13 U L' R L' B' L' B' U' 
121. 7.73 U R U' L B R U' L 
122. 6.81 U B U' B' U' L' B U 
123. 4.41 B R' B U L B U R L' 
124. 3.50 R' B R' B' R' L U' R' L' 
125. 4.52 B U R U' L' B' R' B' U' 
126. 5.94 R' L R U' B' L' B' U 
127. 4.72 L' R L' R U' L U B 
128. 4.84 L U B R U' R' U R 
129. 5.20 L B' U' R U' R B' U R' 
130. 4.68 L' R U R' L' R U' L 
131. 4.56 R L' U L R' L R B 
132. 4.48 L R' U' R L' U L R' L' 
133. 4.09 U L' U R L' U' R' L 
134. 3.50 R L B L U B' R' U L 
135. 6.20 U' L B U R' U' B L' U 
136. 6.46 L' U B' L U R' B' U' R 
137. 6.61 B R' B U R' B R B L 
138. 5.30 B' L' R U L B U L' 
139. 3.67 U B' R' L' R' L' B U L' 
140. 4.15 R B U L B L U' R 
141. (9.33) L R U' L R U' B R U' R 
142. 5.47 R L' R' L' R U L R' U' 
143. 4.14 L' R' L' U' R B L R 
144. 4.63 B R' B' R L R B L 
145. 8.03 L' R B U' L B L U' L' U' 
146. 4.52 R' L R' L B' R L' B' 
147. 4.17 B L R U L' U B U 
148. (2.43) L R' U' L U' L' U' R B 
149. 4.17 R' B R' B' R' B' U R U 
150. 4.56 B U B U B R' L U B' 
151. 4.81 B' L U B U' B R' U' R 
152. 4.36 B R U R B L R' U' L' 
153. 4.73 R B' L U L' B R' L R 
154. 4.56 U' B L B' U' L' B R' 
155. 6.72 R' L' R' U B R L R U' 
156. (3.40) L' R' U' R' B L R B 
157. 4.36 L' R B' L' B U B' L 
158. 4.21 L' B L' R' B L' U' B' 
159. (2.56) R U' R L' R' B' L' U' 
160. 5.42 R' B R' B' U' B' U L U 
161. 4.00 B' L' R' L' U L' U R' 
162. 4.02 L' U' L B U' B' R' B U 
163. (9.04) R' L U B U' B' R' B' L' 
164. 5.10 U' R' U L R U B' L' 
165. 5.24 R U L' B R' U' B' R' L' 
166. 5.01 R' L' U B' R' L R B' 
167. 5.13 R L' R' L' B' R' U' L U' 
168. 4.33 R U L U' L R B U' R' 
169. 4.36 B' U R' L B R' L' U' 
170. 3.40 B R' L' U' B R' L' R 
171. 6.48 U' R L' U' R B R' U B' 
172. 6.45 R' L B R U L' U' B' L' 
173. 3.74 L R' B' L R L' B' L 
174. 4.41 R' B' U' B L' R' U L' 
175. 6.55 B L B' L U L' U' R' L 
176. 4.63 B L' B' R U B L U' B 
177. 6.66 B' U' L' U L' R L U 
178. 5.00 L U R' U R' B' U' B L' 
179. 4.89 B U' L' R' B U L' B' U 
180. 3.92 U' R U B L U R U 
181. 7.70 U' B' U' B U' L' U L' 
182. 4.31 R' B R L' B L B' L U' 
183. 4.71 R B L' R L U L R' 
184. 5.52 B L B U R' B U' L' 
185. 6.11 B' R L' U' B R L' B' 
186. 5.50 L' R B L' B' U' R U R 
187. 5.36 U' B' U B' L U R' B' R' 
188. (1.99) L' U L' R B L R U L' 
189. 4.32 U' B' U L B R' L' B' 
190. 6.24 R U' L' B' U B L' B' L 
191. 7.02 R U' R' U R' B' L' R 
192. 5.13 L' U L' B' L U B' L R' 
193. 3.81 B' U R B' L B U R 
194. 4.79 R' L B' L' R' B U L' R' 
195. 3.77 L' R U R' L' B' L' U' L' 
196. 6.16 B R U' B L' B U R L' 
197. 4.28 R' B U' R L' B' L' R L' 
198. 4.83 B U' L' R U' L U' B' R' 
199. 4.80 R' U' B L' R' L U L' 
200. 5.97 L U' L' U' L' R' U B U' 
201. 7.06 R L B' R' B L B R U 
202. (2.45) U' L' U B' R' B L U R 
203. 6.19 R U B L' R' U' R U R' 
204. 6.43 L B' L' R L' R L' U' 
205. 6.50 R B' U B U R' B R' U' 
206. 4.34 L U B' L R' B R L' R 
207. 6.68 U B' R' L R' L U L' U' 
208. 5.32 R' B U R L R' U B' 
209. 4.68 R' B' R L R' L' U B' U 
210. (10.33) U R L' B' L' B R B R' 
211. 4.74 B' U B U R L U B' L' 
212. 5.72 R' U' B' L' B' U R' U' R' 
213. 6.81 U' R' L' R B' R' U' L' U 
214. 4.38 R' U' L U' R B U' R' U 
215. 4.95 R' U L' R' L R L R L' 
216. 5.28 R' L U' L' R' U' L' U' 
217. (3.38) L' U B' L' R' B R' U 
218. 5.42 B' U L' R' U R B' U R 
219. 6.29 L B R B L' B U L' 
220. 7.31 B' R U' B' R U' B' U' 
221. 6.12 L' B L R' L U L' B' R' L' 
222. 5.12 B L B' U L' U B R' 
223. 4.04 B R' L U' R' U B U' 
224. 5.83 U R B R' B R' U' L U' 
225. 4.65 R B R B' R' U' B R' 
226. (DNF(2.20)) B U R U L R' U' R 
227. 6.76 L B R' U B L R U' 
228. 5.45 B U R' L B' U R' L 
229. (8.55) L' R' U' L' U R L' U' L' 
230. 4.53 U' B L R L U' R' U 
231. 5.66 U' R U' R' L B' U L U 
232. 6.98 L' R B L' R B' U' L' B' 
233. 5.66 L B' L' U' L U' L' B' 
234. 4.70 U' L' B U' L' B L U 
235. (9.42) U' L U' B U' L R' U' 
236. 6.61 B L B U' L' U' L' R U' 
237. 4.33 L U B R' B' R L' B' U' 
238. 4.19 B U L' U B' R U R L' 
239. 5.15 B R' B U' R U' R B' R' 
240. 5.87 B' R B' L U R' U' R 
241. 4.65 L' B L B' U R' L' B' R 
242. 4.00 B' R' L U' B R U' B' 
243. 5.40 U R' L B R B L R' 
244. 6.79 R L' B L U B' R' B' U' 
245. 3.97 U' B U' R' L' U B' L' 
246. 4.05 L R' U' L' B L U R U' 
247. 5.23 U B' U R' L' U' R' U' L 
248. 4.71 R' B L' U' R' L' R U' R 
249. 4.52 R U' R U' L' U' L' R L' 
250. 4.81 B' L' R' B' U R' L' R U' 
251. 4.01 U B U' B' U L R' B' U 
252. (2.77) U' R' L' R' U B L' R 
253. 4.05 R' B' R' U R U B' R 
254. 4.46 L' B' R B' U' B L B' 
255. 4.51 U L R B' U L R' L 
256. 5.72 B L' U B' U R' B L' U' 
257. 4.23 B' L' U B' U R' U B U' 
258. 3.70 L' U B' R B' L' B R' L' 
259. 5.78 U' L U' L U L R' U' 
260. 4.49 U' B L' R' B' L' U' B 
261. 4.78 R U' B L' U' R U B' R' 
262. 4.65 R U L B L B U R 
263. 5.05 B R L' U L' B L B' U' R' 
264. 5.26 R B U' R' B' U' B' L 
265. 8.25 U L' R B L' R B' R' 
266. 5.84 L R L B U L' R' B 
267. 4.41 B U' B' R' L B' U' R U' 
268. 7.68 B' R L' B U' B R U R' 
269. 4.33 B' R B' L U L R' B L' 
270. 4.06 R' B' R B' U' R B' L' 
271. 5.08 B' R' U' B L' R U B' 
272. 7.39 U' B' U' L U R L' B' L' 
273. 4.05 U' B' L' B' R' U L R 
274. 7.12 U B U R' L' R B R' L' 
275. 3.62 B R' L' U' R L R' L' U 
276. 5.12 U L' U B' R L' R B R' 
277. 5.54 B R' L' U L B' L' R' 
278. 5.62 U R' L' U' B L B' U' 
279. 6.75 B' R' B' R' L U' B L 
280. 4.27 R B' L U B R L' U 
281. 4.48 R B L' R L B' R L 
282. (8.53) U' B R' L U' L U B' L 
283. 7.05 R B R U R B' L B' R 
284. 6.03 B' L' R U' B' L B' R' 
285. 5.91 L U L' B U L R U 
286. (DNF(5.72)) R U L R L B' R U' B' 
287. 6.18 B' R L' R' L B' L' R B' 
288. (8.51) R B R' U' L' R' U' B' 
289. 4.69 L U B' U R' L' B' L' 
290. 5.26 R L' B' R' B' L' U' L 
291. 4.71 L' U B' U B' U' L U R' 
292. 4.25 B R L' U L' B' U' R 
293. 4.77 B L' R' L' R L R' L 
294. 4.44 R' L' R L' U' R' L' R L 
295. 7.83 B R' U' R B' L R U' 
296. (3.00) R' U R' U L' R' B' U L' 
297. 6.10 B U' R B R' U L' R U' 
298. 5.49 R L U' R' L B U L 
299. 3.58 R U R' B R' B' R U B' 
300. 5.07 U B L' B L' B' R U' 
301. (8.92) U' L' U R L U' R U L 
302. 5.01 R' B' L' B' R' U' B R' U' 
303. 4.18 U' L U R' B' L R' L' 
304. (9.38) U' R' B R U' B U' L U' 
305. 5.89 U R U R U' R B U' 
306. 5.65 R B L' B R B R' U' L' 
307. 6.90 R' U' B' L' B L B U' R 
308. 4.31 L' B L U R B' L' B 
309. 6.09 B R U' L' U B' L' U L 
310. 6.45 U L' R' B R' U' L' B 
311. 3.62 L B R' B' U' L U L' 
312. 5.89 U B L R' L' R' L' R' 
313. 5.89 R L' B' U' R' L' U B' R 
314. 6.83 B U B R' B' L U' L' R' 
315. 4.57 L R' U L' B' R B' U' R' 
316. (8.78) B' L B' L' B' R B' L' 
317. 3.75 R' L' B' L' B' U' R U' 
318. 4.42 U R' U L U' R' B R' 
319. 6.34 L' U' B' U' R L' U' L 
320. 5.11 U B R' L R' U L' U' B' 
321. 4.94 L B' R L U' L' R L U' 
322. 4.68 L B' L' R L R U' R L 
323. 5.81 L U B R B L' B R' L' 
324. 3.41 R L' B' U' B' U R B 
325. 5.60 B' U L' B' R L' R L' U 
326. 4.83 U' R' L B R' U' B' U' 
327. 3.82 B R B' L U R B L U' 
328. 6.77 R U' L U' B' L R' L 
329. 6.72 R' U' B U' B' U L B U' 
330. 5.05 R U B U B L' U B 
331. 5.11 L' R L' B U B' R L' 
332. 5.77 B' U B' L B' U L R' 
333. 3.52 U L B' U' R B U L' 
334. 6.54 B' U L' R' L' U L' B' R' 
335. 6.54 U' R' B' U' B R' U' B' U' 
336. 4.41 B R' U L' B' U L B' 
337. 5.63 U R' B U' L' R U' R B 
338. 4.97 L U R U' B' L' U' L U 
339. 5.08 B L' B L' R' U' L U 
340. 7.40 R' B' R' B' R L' U B U' 
341. 5.31 R' U L' B' L R B' U R' 
342. 4.70 L' R B' L' R' U' B L 
343. 5.53 U' R U' L U L R L' 
344. 5.08 L' U B' U' B R L U R' 
345. 4.40 B' R B' U B' R B R 
346. 5.00 U' B' U' R U' L R U' 
347. 4.60 L' B' U' L U' B R B U' 
348. 4.52 R U R L' U R B' R 
349. 7.57 R U B R L U R' B U' 
350. 6.36 U R B L U' R' U' R' 
351. 4.16 U' L R U' L' B L R' 
352. 5.48 R B R' B' L' B R' U R 
353. 6.07 U B' L' B' R L B L 
354. 4.56 R U L B' U' L' R' B L' 
355. 4.15 U' R B' R' L' R B L' 
356. 5.79 B L B' R' B U' R' B U 
357. 4.28 B R U L U' L' R' U 
358. 4.89 L R' U' B' R' B' U B' 
359. 6.18 L' B' U R U R B' L' 
360. 7.83 U' R' U R' U B' L B L 
361. 4.36 B R' B' L R' B' L' U' 
362. 5.00 B L' B' R' B' U' B L' 
363. 5.50 R B R' B U' B L' B U 
364. 4.41 L' B R' B U' R L B 
365. 5.54 R L' B' R' B' L' U L' R' 
366. 4.81 R' U L U' L U' B U' 
367. 5.35 B' R U R L B R L 
368. 5.93 B' U' R L' B L R' B' 
369. 4.54 R' B U' R U' B' L B R' 
370. (2.63) R' B U' R B' U B U R' 
371. 6.70 R' L R U B' U' L R 
372. 5.80 U R U' R' U B U' R' 
373. 4.14 L' R' B R B' L' R' B U' 
374. 4.39 R' U' B' U' B R' B R L' 
375. 6.33 U' R B' U' B U B' U L' 
376. 5.41 R' L U R' B' R U' B L 
377. 4.76 L U' R' U L' U B R 
378. 7.08 L U' R' U R L U L' 
379. 5.76 L B R' U R B' U L' 
380. 4.12 L R' B' R' B R U' B U 
381. 4.79 U B U R' U R' L' U 
382. 5.93 U' L' B L B' U L U' R 
383. 4.63 B' L B' R B' U L' B' 
384. 4.82 B' R U' B' R' B' R' B U' 
385. 4.60 L' B L' B L U' L' U 
386. 4.51 L B R' B' U' R' U R' U' 
387. 5.03 U B' L' R B U' R B' U' 
388. 3.52 L B' R B' R' B U' R U 
389. 4.31 L' B L' R L U L B U 
390. 4.04 R' L R B L R' L' R' 
391. 7.57 B' L U B' U' B U' R' U' 
392. 4.55 L B' L B R U' R B U 
393. 6.91 U' R B U' R U B' R 
394. 5.81 U R U' B' L' B' L B U 
395. 4.09 L' B' U' B U' L U' L 
396. 5.12 U L' B U' R L' B U' 
397. 3.57 B' U R' U' R B' L' B 
398. (2.17) L B' U' B' R' L' R U R' 
399. (9.24) B U' R L B U' L B 
400. 4.98 U R' L' B U L' B' R L 
401. 4.60 R B' L R' L' U L' R' 
402. 3.57 B L U L B' U' L' B' U 
403. 5.19 R' U L' U' L R' L R L' 
404. 4.73 U R' U' B' R' B' R' L' U' 
405. 5.08 U R U' L R' B U R' 
406. 3.55 L R L' B' U B' L' B 
407. 3.96 L' B' L R L' R B' L' R' 
408. 5.83 U' L' B' L R' L' R' U' 
409. 4.60 L R' L' R U B L U' R 
410. 4.44 U L B R' B U' L B' R 
411. 4.18 L' R L' U B U' R' B' 
412. 5.71 R L' B U' B' L' U B' 
413. 7.31 B' L' R L B' R' B' R' 
414. 6.25 L' B U' B' U B L' B' L' 
415. (8.96) L R L' R B L B' U B' 
416. (8.61) L' U' L' U R' L' R' U 
417. 4.66 L B' R U' B' R' U R' B 
418. 6.24 U' L' B' L R' L R U 
419. 5.71 R U' R' U L' B' R' U 
420. 4.86 L' B' R L B R' U' L' 
421. 4.14 L' R B R' B' U' B U' 
422. 5.19 U B U B R' B L' R' 
423. 3.97 L U' L' B R' U L' B' L 
424. 5.50 R U' B L B' U' B' U 
425. 4.78 B R' U L U' B R' L 
426. 4.29 R' U R B' R' L' B L 
427. 4.95 L R' B' R L' R B U' 
428. 7.92 R' B R' U R' B' R' B 
429. 5.96 L R U' L R L U' B' U 
430. (9.70) L' R' U R L' U R' L R 
431. 4.72 B R' U B' L' B L' R' 
432. 4.24 B L' R L U L' R' U 
433. 3.88 U' L U' R U' R B' L 
434. 3.88 L U' L B' R' L B L 
435. 7.87 L' B U' L R' U' R' L' U 
436. 4.72 L U L R' L U' R' L 
437. 4.92 B R L' U' R' L B' R' L 
438. 4.95 B' L R' B' L' U L R U 
439. (3.19) U L' U R L' U' B' U L' 
440. 6.47 R L' R L U' B L U 
441. 5.81 L' R' B' L B' L' R' L B' L' 
442. 4.68 R' L U B R' B R B' R' 
443. 7.09 R B' L R B R' L B' U' 
444. 4.32 B R U R B R' U L' 
445. 4.94 L' U L' U' R' U' L B' 
446. 4.58 L' B' U L U' L U' B' R' 
447. (9.33) B' U L' B' L' U R U R 
448. 5.70 B L' B R U R' U R' 
449. 4.47 U' L' U L R' L B R 
450. 4.82 L U B R U' B' R' L' 
451. 8.14+ L B' R' L R' B' R L R' 
452. 6.09 R' B' R B' L U' B U 
453. 6.13 B U' B U B L' B R' 
454. 4.74 B U R' L' R' L B' R' L 
455. 4.43 U B R' B U' L R B' R' 
456. 5.11 U' L' B L' B U' B R' L 
457. (8.98) R L B' R U' B R' L' B 
458. 5.29 L' R U B U' L' U' L' R' 
459. 5.48 R' B R' L B' U L' B' U 
460. 5.20 B L B' U L U' R B' U' 
461. 3.89 L B' L R' U' R U' R' 
462. 6.24 R B U' B' U' R L' B R' 
463. 4.33 U L B' U R U R U' 
464. 7.07 U' B R' B' R L' R' L R' 
465. (9.98) B' L U' L' R L' B U' L 
466. 5.67 L' B' U' B' U B' U R L' 
467. 4.89 R L' B' R B L' B R U R 
468. 3.85 R' U L' U' L U L R L 
469. 5.83 L R L' R B U' B' L' 
470. 4.80 B' R' U' B R B' R' B' R' 
471. 4.67 B U' R U B U R U' 
472. 5.68 U' R' B' L' R' L' U B' U' 
473. 6.26 U B' L' R' U L U' L' U' 
474. 4.44 U L' U R U' B' L' R' L 
475. 4.37 U B L' R U' L R B' 
476. 7.40 B' U R L' R L U L 
477. 6.53 U B' R' L U' B U R L 
478. 4.22 R L R B' R B' L' R' 
479. (1.66) U R' U' L B' L' B L 
480. 5.34 U' B L B R' L B U' L' 
481. 5.21 R' L R L R L U' L B' 
482. 3.40 R' L R U' R U' B R 
483. (8.93) B R' L B L B' U B L' 
484. 7.53 L' B R' B' R' B R' U' 
485. 4.77 L R L' B R' U' R B' R' 
486. 6.22 L' R L' R L U B R' U 
487. 4.18 L U' B' L' R B' L B' U 
488. 6.47 L' B' U' L U B R' B' L' 
489. 6.37 R L R' U' B' R' B L' 
490. 3.51 U R' U' L' U L' B L' 
491. 4.16 R' B L' U' B L' U' L' 
492. 5.20 B R L' B L U R' U' 
493. 4.26 R U R' L B U' B' U 
494. (3.11) U' L B' L B' L' U' L R' 
495. (2.47) R L U' R' U R' U R' L' 
496. 4.12 L R' B R B' R U' L' R' 
497. 6.82 B R U' L' U' L R' B' L' 
498. 5.53 U' L B R' U B' U L 
499. 4.27 U L R B R L R' B' L' 
500. 5.72 B' L B' L' U R U B 
501. 6.35 L' U' L' R B' U R B L 
502. 3.52 B' U B U R B' R' B 
503. 5.19 R' B R' B U B L' B L' 
504. 4.70 B' L' R U' L B R' B 
505. (10.33) R U B' U' L B U B 
506. 4.68 U' R' L B' R' L B' L U 
507. 5.02 L R U B L' B' R' L' R 
508. 5.78 B' R' B L' B' U B L' 
509. 3.49 L' R' B R U' R' B' L' R 
510. 6.41 U L R U' B U' B U' 
511. 4.79 L' B R U R U L' B' R' 
512. 5.38 L' R' L U B R' L' R' U 
513. 5.71 B U' R' U' R L' U L R' 
514. 6.31 B' R B R L' B' L' B L' 
515. 4.71 U' L' R' B U B L' U' 
516. 4.71 L' R U B' R B' L' B' L' 
517. 4.70 U B' R' B R' U' R B R 
518. 4.41 L' U' R B' U' L R L 
519. 6.64 U' B L U L' R' B' R' 
520. 4.94 R' U' B L R B U L U 
521. 6.43 R L B L R' L' R' L' R' 
522. 3.47 R' L U' L' B' U' R U R' 
523. 5.61 U' L' R B U' B' U' B R 
524. 4.91 U B U B R L' R' L U' 
525. 3.92 R L' U' L U L' B L 
526. 4.80 R L B' U' L B' U B' 
527. (11.27) U L' U R' L U' R L' R' 
528. 5.27 B R' L U' B' L' B L 
529. 6.64 B R L' R B' L' U' R 
530. 6.53 B' U B' U' B R L' U' 
531. 5.69 R B L' U' R U' R' L' U 
532. 4.37 L' B' U' L' B' R' U R' 
533. 6.28 B L U' B L' U B R L' 
534. 5.74 B U B' R B' R L U' L' 
535. 4.98 L R' U' B' R L U L' 
536. 3.84 R' L B' L R B L B' 
537. (9.43) L R' B R' U L U R' 
538. 4.95 R' B' U' L R' U' R' L' 
539. 4.49 L R B R B U R U 
540. 4.79 R' L' R U' B L B' R' L' 
541. 5.21 L' R' U L B' L R B' R 
542. 3.86 U' B R U' R B R' L' 
543. 3.99 U R U R U R U R' B 
544. 5.21 U L' B R' L B' U B L' 
545. (8.81) L' B' R' U R' L B' R' 
546. 7.06 L' U' L U' L' U' L R' 
547. 4.00 L R' L U' L' B R U' 
548. 3.44 B U' B' R U' L U' R' 
549. 6.91 U' R L B R' L R' B' 
550. 3.81 L B L B L' B U B' U' 
551. (11.04) R B' U R' U' B' L U' R' 
552. 4.06 U R B' L U' B' L R 
553. 3.83 R' L' U' R U B' U' B L' 
554. 3.64 R' B U' R L' R' L' B' L 
555. 6.48 B' L R U' B' R B L U 
556. 5.61 L B L U' B U B' L 
557. 6.84 L' U' R U' L' U' B' U' L' 
558. 5.82 R' L U' B' R L' R' L' U 
559. 6.65 U' B' L' R U R' U' L 
560. 4.17 U L U' B' R' L U L' U' 
561. 5.90 B' L R' B' L' U L R U 
562. 6.37 L' U' L R L U L' B' U' 
563. (2.54) U' L B' L B' R' U' B U' 
564. 5.73 U R' U B' U' L' B L' R 
565. 7.15 R' B L B R' U L' U' R 
566. 5.44 L' R U L B R' L' B L 
567. 4.81 R' L' R U' R U' L' R' L 
568. 5.35 R' U R L' U L' R L' B 
569. 5.70 U' R B' U L' B' L' U R' 
570. 4.14 L' R' B U' R L' B L 
571. 4.45 R' U L R B U B' L' 
572. 6.08 L R' L' R U' B' L R B 
573. 3.71 R' U' L B L B R U 
574. 4.80 B' R' U L U B L U 
575. 4.81 L' U R' U' L' R L' U' 
576. 3.54 U' B L' B R' U B' L' U 
577. 4.62 U R U R U' B U L' R 
578. 4.36 R' L' R' B R' L' U' B' L' 
579. 6.72 B' U L R' L' B' R' B' L 
580. 4.30 B' U' B' R U' B R B' U' 
581. 4.38 R L' R' B U B' U' B' 
582. 3.70 L U R L U B U L R' 
583. 5.14 B' R' B' R' U' B U' R' 
584. (DNF(24.10)) U R B' L' R' L U L' R' 
585. 4.86 B' L U' L R' U' R U B L' 
586. 5.56 U' L U' R' U' R U R U' 
587. 4.52 U' L R' U R' L R' B R 
588. 7.70 U' L U R' L' U' L' R B' 
589. 4.83 L' R' L B' L R U' L 
590. 5.26 B' U' B R' L B L' R' U 
591. 3.52 U' R' U' R' L' R B U 
592. 5.31 U R L' R' B L' U' R' 
593. (2.82) B R' L R L' U' L' U' 
594. 7.75 B' U R B R L U' L' 
595. 5.69 L' B' L U L' B' U R 
596. 6.15 R' B' L R' L U' B' U' B 
597. 4.53 U' B R U' L' B' R' U L' 
598. 4.05 R' L' U' B' U' R B R' 
599. 4.33 U' L U R L' B L' R 
600. 5.78 U' L R L B' U B R' 
601. 7.68 B L' B L U' L B' R' 
602. 3.55 U' R B R' U' B R B 
603. 5.96 B' R B' U' B U' L' B' U' 
604. 5.20 L R' B' U' L R L' U 
605. 8.43 R' U' B' R B' L U R' U 
606. 4.53 L' U L U R L B' R' U' 
607. 5.64 B L R' B' R U' L' R 
608. (8.73) B U R B' L' B' U' L' 
609. 5.02 L' B' R U' L B L' R L' 
610. 4.22 U L' B' L U L' R L 
611. 5.63 B U' L B R L U' B' R' 
612. 4.46 L B U' B U R' L R' 
613. 6.62 B' R' U R B' L' U L' R 
614. 3.98 B U' L U R' U' R' U 
615. 6.49 U R' B U' R B L R L 
616. 6.06 B R' L U' L' B R' L U' 
617. 4.63 U R U' L U B R' B U' 
618. (2.18) U L' U' L B R' U R 
619. 8.09 B' R' L B R L' R' U' L' 
620. 6.38 U L U' R' L' R' L R 
621. 4.22 U' B' R' B R' U R B 
622. 5.78 R L' U B U' L R L' R' 
623. 7.93 R' B U' L U L B L 
624. 5.70 U R' L B R U' R B U' 
625. 8.00 B' R' U' R' B R B U' R' 
626. 5.76 U' R' U' L R' U' B L' U 
627. 4.73 U' R B' L' B' R' U' L U' 
628. 6.59 U' B' L B R' B' L U L 
629. 5.93 R' U L U R' B L' B 
630. 5.37 U' L U' R B' R' U B' U' R' 
631. 4.15 B' U' L' B' L U' B' R' 
632. 4.08 R B' R' L' B' L R U' 
633. 4.51 U' B U' B U' R' L' U' L' 
634. 4.28 L R L' U' R' B R B U' 
635. 4.00 R L U' B' U L U' L 
636. (3.05) U R' B L B' R B' L U 
637. 4.98 R B' R' U R L R B 
638. 3.42 R B' U R L' U L B R 
639. 4.62 B R U' L U' L' B' R' 
640. 5.08 U' R' U R' L U' L' R L 
641. 4.94 R B R' B' L U L' R' 
642. 7.28 B' R L B R B U' R' 
643. 4.80 U' L' U' L R' L' R' B' U' 
644. (3.31) U' R B' L' R L' B L R 
645. 4.11 R L U' L U B' U R U' 
646. 4.93 U B R' B' U L U' L' B' 
647. 5.59 B U L B L R L R' L' 
648. 5.45 R B R B L' R U L' 
649. 4.50 B' L B R' U' B' U L B L' 
650. 5.54 R B L' U' B U' B L R' L' 
651. 3.98 U L U R U' B L' B U 
652. 5.32 L' B R B' U' L' U' R 
653. 4.20 L U' R' B' L B' R' B' R 
654. 5.68 L' B' U' L U B' U' L' 
655. 8.28 B' L R' L U L R' L U 
656. 4.20 B' L' B' R U' L' U B' L' 
657. 6.26 U' L B L' U' B U' L' U 
658. (2.52) L U' L B L B' U' L R 
659. 7.69 B' R U' B R' B' R' B 
660. 4.51 L U' R U' R L' U' L R' 
661. 4.71 L R' L' U L' U R' L 
662. (3.12) B' U' B' L B' U R' B' 
663. (8.56) U B L' U L B' L' R L 
664. 5.91 L R U R B' L' B R 
665. (2.90) U B' R U R B L' B R 
666. 6.39 L' B' L B' R L U B' 
667. 8.46 B U R B' L' B R' L 
668. 4.78 R U B R U' B L U' L' 
669. 3.47 R L' R' U' B' R U R 
670. (11.28) B R B R' U' L' U L' 
671. 5.65 L' B' U L' U L B L' 
672. 4.81 L U R L R B' U' R 
673. 4.07 L U L U R L' U R' L 
674. 4.79 U' B L U' L' R' U' L' R' 
675. 4.13 L' U L U' R L R B' U' 
676. (9.03) L U' L' U' L R B L' 
677. 4.40 B L' R' B R' U' B' R 
678. 5.39 L B' U L' B' U L' R 
679. 4.76 U' L B L R L' B L' 
680. 4.57 U' L B' R U' L' U L' U 
681. 5.57 B U L U' L' U' R L R' 
682. 4.28 B' U' B' L U' L' R' L' 
683. 4.53 R L' B L B R' U' L 
684. 5.28 U' R L' B' R U' L' R L 
685. 5.24 L' R U B' R B L' U L' 
686. 4.73 B' R B L U' R B' R' L' 
687. 3.62 B L' R' L U B R' B' U' 
688. 6.84 L R L U R B R' B 
689. 5.85 L B' U R B R U B' L' 
690. (DNF(6.35)) R U R B' R' B U B R' 
691. (3.19) B U R' B R' L B L 
692. 6.53 B U B' R U B L' R' B' 
693. 3.84 R' B L B U L' B' L' R 
694. 5.39 B R' B' U B' U L U' 
695. 5.65 U' L' U' B R' U R L' R' 
696. 6.07 U L' U L U B' R L' U' 
697. 5.65 L R' B' U' B R B' U L' 
698. 4.52 U' R B' U' R L' B' U' 
699. (1:55.97) U' B R' B' L' U R' L 
700. 5.65 U R' B' U' R' U B' U' 
701. 5.60 U' R L R U' R B L' R 
702. 5.88 L' R' B R' U L U L R' 
703. 4.62 R' U B' L U B U' R 
704. 3.83 L B R' L' R' L' B R' 
705. 5.43 L' U' B L' R L' R' L' R 
706. (10.55) U' B L' U' L B' L' R' L' 
707. 3.96 R' U B U B' L' U L 
708. (8.56) U L B L R L' U' R U' 
709. 6.01 B R L R' B' R' U' R' B' 
710. 7.11 R L B U' R' L B L' 
711. 3.45 R U' R' U' B U' R' L 
712. 3.71 L B' L' B' R' U B L' B 
713. 4.45 L' B U R U L' R' B' 
714. 5.64 U' B L' U' L B' R' L 
715. 6.83 R U L R B' R' U' L' 
716. (3.03) R' B' L' R B L' R U 
717. (2.83) U L U B' U' R L U 
718. 4.05 L R L' U B U B L 
719. 8.19 R' B U' R B L U' B R' 
720. 5.85 R L' U' B L' B R U' L' 
721. 4.40 U' L B U' B L B' L' R' 
722. 5.48 R U R B L' R U' B U 
723. 4.65 L' B' U R U' B L' R L' 
724. 4.78 L R' B L' U' B R B' R' 
725. (2.25) R' L R B R' L R' U R 
726. 4.33 U' L U R L U B' L B' 
727. 4.50 B' U' R U B R B' L' 
728. 4.50 L' U' R' U' L U' B R' 
729. 4.94 L U L' B U' B' L B' 
730. 8.18 L' U R L' U' R' B U R' 
731. 4.85 B L R L' R B' L U L' 
732. 4.73 B' U' L U' R U B' U 
733. 4.71 R' U B R' U B' R L 
734. 5.11 B' L U L' B U' B' R' U' 
735. 6.05 U R' U' R' L U' L' U' 
736. 6.00 B' U R' L' U R' U' L' U' 
737. 5.11 L B' U R' L R' U R 
738. 3.82 R' U' R' L' U' R L B 
739. 4.15 U R' U' B U R' L' B' 
740. 3.66 R' L R' U' R U' L U' R 
741. 4.34 B L B' L U R L' U' L' 
742. 7.68 L' U' L' R L' U B L B 
743. 5.62 L' U B' R' B R L U L 
744. 4.78 U' R U' L' R' U' R' L 
745. 4.41 L U' R' L' B L' R L' R' 
746. 5.58 L U B' U' B R U R U' 
747. 5.49 R B U R U L B' U' L' 
748. 6.55 R L U' B R U B U' 
749. 3.42 B' U' R B' L R B R 
750. 5.22 R' U R' B L B U' B' 
751. 5.50 B R L' U' L' B' R B' R 
752. 3.58 R' B' R' L' B R L B' U' 
753. 3.59 U B R' L' U B U' L' U' 
754. 5.67 L' B' L U' R B U' B U 
755. 5.93 U' L R L R U L B' U 
756. 5.78 B U B U' R' B' L R 
757. (1.93) L' U B' R' U' L R' L' U' 
758. 4.57 B' U' L U L' R B' R' 
759. 4.84 R B' R L' R L' U' L 
760. 4.85 U' R U L U L U' R' L 
761. 5.85 L U B L U B' L R 
762. 5.73 B' U' B' R U R U' L R 
763. 4.19 L' R B' L' B' U L' B R' 
764. 4.89 R' L R B' L B U R' 
765. 3.75 L' U' B R' L' B' L R' 
766. 4.90 U' B R' B' L U B' L' U' 
767. 5.70 L B R' U' B' U R U' L' 
768. 3.94 U B U' B' U' B R' L' 
769. (8.72) R U' R L' U B R' U R 
770. 5.38 R B' L R B R' U' L' R' 
771. 3.89 U' R' L B' L' B R B' 
772. (3.20) B' L' B' L' U' B' U' L R' 
773. 8.46 R U R U' B' U' B' L' 
774. 4.58 R U' R L' U R U B' 
775. 4.30 L B R' U B U' R U 
776. 3.64 B' U' R B' R' U L' R' 
777. 4.04 L U' L R L' U L' B' 
778. (2.79) U R' L' U L' B' L B L' 
779. 4.67 R' L' R' B U' L' U L' B' 
780. 6.77 B L' B' L' U B R B' L' 
781. 4.61 R' L' U B' L' B' L' R B 
782. 4.62 L R B' L' U B R' L' 
783. 4.60 L' U' R' B U' L R' L' 
784. (3.33) R L' R L' B R U L' R 
785. 4.73 L R' L R' U L' R L 
786. 4.88 R' U' R L' R L' U R' 
787. 5.81 U B R B U R' B R U' 
788. 6.32 U' R' U' B' L' U R L 
789. 4.58 R B U B R B' R' U' R' 
790. 4.99 U' B' L B' R B' L' B' L 
791. 6.23 B' R' B' U' R U' L R 
792. 7.85 U B' L U' L' B L' B 
793. 5.22 L U' L' U' B' L R L' U 
794. 5.15 R U L B' R' L U' R U 
795. 7.85 R B U' B' R' B U' L R' 
796. 4.03 R' B' U' B L R U B 
797. (13.17) L' B' U' B' R' L U' B U' 
798. 5.36 B R' L U' L B' U B R 
799. 5.60 L' U' R L' U L U' L 
800. 4.64 B' U R' U B' L' B' U' 
801. 5.69 R' U' L B U R' U L' R' 
802. (3.18) B U' B R' U' B' R L' R 
803. 5.60 L B' L B' U L' U R' 
804. 7.57 R' B U' R B R' B U' 
805. 4.45 U B L' R L' B R' L' 
806. 5.09 R' U' R U' B' R' B R 
807. 6.68 L' B' R U B R U' B' U' 
808. 3.82 U' B' R B' R U R' U' 
809. 4.62 L' U B' R' U' B L' B' 
810. 3.92 R L B L' B' U R' B' 
811. 6.19 R U' B' R U' B' U' R U' 
812. 3.92 R U L R' U' B R' L' R' 
813. 6.62 U' R' L R' U' R' B' U' 
814. (12.26) U R' B' L U' B' R' U 
815. 7.17 U R' U B' L' B' L' U' R' 
816. 5.78 B' U L' U L B' L' B L' 
817. (2.37) U' B' L R B R' B L R 
818. 3.48 B' R' U B' R' L' U' B L' 
819. 5.63 U B' L R' U' R B L 
820. 4.86 L R U L' U' B U B L 
821. 5.66 B' L R B' L R L' B' L' 
822. (3.23) R' L' U' R U R U B' 
823. 7.44 B' U R L' U R' L' R' U' 
824. 4.83 B' L R U' B U' B U 
825. 6.30 U B' L' U' B' R' U' B U' 
826. (9.36) R L' R U' L R L U' L' 
827. 3.81 B' L U R L' B R U 
828. 6.83 U L' R' L R' L' U' B 
829. 3.84 U R' U' R' L' U L B' 
830. 5.42 R' U L R' U L' B U' 
831. 8.12 R' L B' U R' L' R' L U' 
832. 6.32 L B R' B' U' R' U R L' 
833. 5.19 L' B R B R B' L B' R' 
834. 5.16 U B' L' B R B' U' B' 
835. (1.10) R' L' U B U B R' U' 
836. 4.59 B' L' B R B R' L U' R' 
837. 6.62 R' U' L U' B' R L' B L 
838. 3.92 L B' U B' L R' U B L' 
839. 5.49 B R' U' B' L R' U' B' 
840. 5.03 U L' R' L R U' B' U' 
841. 5.07 R' U R B' L' B' U R' U' 
842. 4.77 U R' U' B L B' R B R' 
843. 6.30 B L' B' L B R' U' B' R' 
844. (8.95) R B' L' U B L' U B R' 
845. 3.66 B' R B R B R' U' R 
846. 5.96 U' R' U' R' L' U' L U' R' 
847. 4.54 B R U' L R' L R' L' R' 
848. 8.46 L R B' L B' L B L 
849. 6.79 B L' R' B L' R' L' U' L' 
850. 6.31 L U' R' L B' U' R L' 
851. 4.17 B U' L B' L' B U' L U' 
852. 6.80 L R U B' U' L R B' U 
853. 7.81 L' R' L R B U' B' U L' 
854. 7.15 B U' B' U' L' U R L 
855. 5.68 L B' L' B U R' L' R 
856. 5.17 U' B L' R L' B' L' B 
857. 3.48 R U B' U B U' L' R 
858. 5.19 L U B' R' B' L R' L B 
859. (1.60) L' U' L' U' R' B' R B' 
860. 5.05 B' R U' L B' U B R 
861. 4.14 B' R B' R U L' B' R 
862. 4.91 B R' U' R' B' U' L R L' 
863. 4.11 R B' L' B' U L' B L B L' 
864. 3.94 U L' B' R' U' B L' R 
865. 4.96 U' R' L U R' U' L R 
866. 6.15 R L U R' B' R' U B 
867. 5.91 B L' U B L U R' U 
868. 4.12 U' B' R U R L U' L 
869. 4.75 R B' R B U' B U' L' R' 
870. (3.14) L' R L R U' L U R' L' 
871. 5.99 U L U' B R' U R L 
872. 5.04 L' B R B' U L R L' B' 
873. 4.73 U B' R' B R U R' B' 
874. 7.64 R' U B' U' L' B R U B 
875. 6.82 L B U' L U' L' R' B' L 
876. 4.38 R' U B L' R' B' U L' 
877. 4.16 R B' L R' B' U R' U' 
878. 3.57 B' R L' R' L' B' U B' 
879. 5.77 R B' L R' U L' U' R' B' 
880. 4.57 B' U L' R' L' R' L B L' 
881. 5.36 U' B' U L U R' L' U 
882. 3.86 U R' L' U' R' L U R U' 
883. 5.02 L' U' R' U' L R' B L' R' 
884. 5.36 U L U' L' R L' U L 
885. 7.16 R' L R U B R L' R U' R' 
886. 5.38 L' U' R L' R L B U R 
887. 3.83 B R B R U R' U' B' R' 
888. 3.80 B' R B U R' B L U' 
889. 6.20 R B' L U R' L' R' L' B' R' 
890. 6.29 B' L' R' L B R L B 
891. 4.69 R L U' L' R' B U' L' 
892. (9.70) L B' U' L R U' B L' 
893. 5.07 L' U' L' B L' B' R' U R' L' 
894. 6.08 R L B' L B' U B' U' 
895. 4.79 R B R' B' R U' B U' 
896. 4.60 U' B' L R' U' L' B L B 
897. (3.15) R' B' L U L R L' R' U' 
898. 8.12 U' L R' B U' B' U B' 
899. 5.56 U' B U R' U' L' R' L 
900. 4.99 R' L B' U R' L' U' R' U' 
901. 4.64 L' U R' B' R B' L' U 
902. 4.70 R B U' B U R' U R U' 
903. 5.52 B R U' L B' L' R U L' 
904. 4.30 B L R B' U R U B R' 
905. 6.40 U' L' B' U' R' L' B' U' R 
906. 6.79 U L R L' B L B L' 
907. 5.02 B L' R U R' U R' B 
908. 6.03 U R B' U R B R B' L' U' 
909. 5.65 L' B' U B' R' L R U R' 
910. 6.33 B R B' R L' R' B R 
911. 6.35 U' R U' B' R' L' B' R 
912. 7.26 L U B' R U' L' B R L' 
913. (2.48) L' B R B' R' B R' L' 
914. 4.64 L' B' L' R' L B' R' U' R' 
915. 5.70 R' U' B' L R B R' U' L' 
916. 4.31 U' R' B' U' B L B R' 
917. (11.83) R' B' U' B' U' R' U' R U' 
918. 4.18 L' U' L' R U L R' L' 
919. 4.46 U' B U' L B' L U' L B' U' 
920. (29.13) U L' U B L' R' B U 
921. 5.63 L' B' U B L' U' L B' 
922. 5.50 B U' L' U L B' U B' 
923. 5.04 U B U B' R' L B' L U' 
924. 5.46 U B L B' R L' B' U 
925. 3.54 R B' R' B' R L B R U' 
926. 5.43 L U' R U R' L' U' B' L 
927. 5.77 R' L' U' B' L' B U' B 
928. (10.03) R U' B' L' U' L U' R' 
929. 6.18 B' L' R B' U' B U B 
930. 5.13 U L' R U L' B' R B L' 
931. (10.18) U' R U L R' B L B' L' 
932. 5.65 U B' U R' L' U' B' R 
933. 4.79 L' R B' U B' U' R' U' R' 
934. 4.28 U R' B' U B R' B' L' 
935. 5.13 R B' R' L' R' L' U B L 
936. 5.62 U B R' B' L' R L B R' 
937. 4.23 U L B' R' B R B U' R' 
938. 4.34 R U L B' R B' L' U R' 
939. 5.48 U B U' B' L B' R L 
940. 6.59 R' U R L R' B R' L R' 
941. 7.20 L R' U L' B U' B R U' 
942. 5.56 L B L R' L U L' B' L' 
943. (1.76) U' R B' L' U R U L 
944. 4.79 U B U' R' U R' B U' 
945. 7.19 L' U' B U B' U B' R' U 
946. 4.87 L R B L B L R' U L' 
947. 6.34 L' R' L' R' L' U' L' B' 
948. 6.12 U B' R' L' R' L' U L' 
949. 6.07 B R' L R L R B' U B 
950. 7.24 R L U B U B' L' B 
951. 4.59 L U R' B R' L R B 
952. 3.92 U' R' U L' U' L' U' B' U 
953. 3.71 R L R' L U R L B' U' 
954. 4.30 B R' L U' L' U L' B 
955. (3.40) U' B' L U' B' L B R U' 
956. 3.71 L' R' L U B' L' U L U 
957. 6.51 R U' L B L B' R' L' 
958. 4.53 B L B R' U B U' R' 
959. 4.24 U' R L' U' L B' L R 
960. (9.98) B' U L' U B' R' B' L R 
961. 5.38 R L' R' B' U L R' B' R 
962. 6.23 R B' L' U' B L' U L 
963. 4.96 R L R B U' B U' L' 
964. 4.75 U' L' B U' B' U R B' U' 
965. 4.23 L' R' B' U' R' L' B R' 
966. 5.64 U' R B' U R B' R U 
967. (2.65) L' R U L R B U R' 
968. 4.91 B R L' B U R' L B' R 
969. 4.48 R' B' R B' R' U L R' 
970. 3.55 U L R B R' L B' L 
971. (10.94) B' U' R U' B' U' L B L' 
972. 4.45 U' R L U' L U L' B' 
973. 3.72 R' L' B' R' L' R' U L' 
974. 4.62 U' L R L U' L R' L U' 
975. 6.21 B R U' B L B U L' 
976. (2.46) R' B U B R' U' R U' 
977. (2.09) B L' B' R B L' R U 
978. 7.23 R' L B R' B' L U R L 
979. (2.44) L' R' B' R U' R' L' U B' 
980. 7.11 R' U' R' B R' B' L' U 
981. 5.12 R' B' R L' U B R' L' 
982. 4.56 L R L' R' U' L' B' R' L U' 
983. 4.98 B' L B' U' L B' U R' L 
984. 7.11 R B R B L B' L R' U' 
985. 5.38 L B' U' L' B' L' U B U' 
986. 6.41 B' L' R' B R L' R B 
987. 4.76 U L' U' B' R' U' R' B' R' 
988. 4.06 L' U' B R L' B' R U' 
989. 3.93 U' B U' R' L' B' U' L B 
990. 7.12 L' U' B L' R' U' L U 
991. 6.74 B' L' R' L B' L R' L R' 
992. 4.26 R U' L' R' U B' L' B' 
993. 5.65 L R U B' R L' R' U' 
994. 5.27 B R B U' B' R' L R U' R' 
995. 5.14 U' B' L' U R' B' L B' L' 
996. (9.92) B U L R L' R L R' 
997. 5.12 B' L' U R' L' B' U L 
998. 4.95 U' L' U' B' U' R' U' L B' 
999. 4.98 U R' U L U' R' L R 
1000. 3.93 U B R L' B L R U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 25, 2015)

Sub9 yay

8.63 avg25
8.75 avg50
*8.99 avg100*

7.57 avg5: 9.21, 6.63, (10.43), (6.42), 6.88 all full-step wut

8.27 avg12: (6.65), 9.22, 9.38, 7.41, 8.39, 7.57, 8.18, (10.46), 6.99, 8.08, 9.33, 8.19


----------



## nalralz (Jan 25, 2015)

3x3: 9.51 PLL skip!!!


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2015)

*3.172*, 44 moves, *13.871 TPS*
7 2 9 4\1 0 3 8\13 10 5 12\14 11 15 6
LDR2U2L2DRDLURURDLULUR2DL3URDLDRURDL2U2RDLU


----------



## timeless (Jan 25, 2015)

timeless said:


> 11.26 L' R U' B2 F U' R2 D L' F' R2 F2 U' R2 B R2 B' D L2 U2 B2 L' R2 D L'


2nd sub 12- g perm
11.62 D2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 R' D R' D2 L F2 U B' R2 F D R2 U2 L U R' B R'


----------



## timeless (Jan 25, 2015)

Average of 100: 19.83
best time: 11.62
worst time: 51.35

current avg5: 19.36 (σ = 1.02)
best avg5: 15.56 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 19.74 (σ = 1.84)
best avg12: 16.77 (σ = 1.73)

current avg100: 19.83 (σ = 3.49)
best avg100: 19.83 (σ = 3.49)

session avg: 19.83 (σ = 3.49)
session mean: 20.06


Spoiler



1. 20.70 F2 B U R U' F D U2 F2 L D2 B2 U B' F2 L' F2 L R2 F2 B2 D R' B L2 
2. 23.38 R' L' F2 L U D' F R' L' U2 R2 F2 B' L' F L R D B2 R' B U' L' B2 F 
3. 21.24 U D' F L2 F2 R' L' D B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D L D L U' B L' D R L' B2 D2 
4. 25.15 U B D U2 B' U2 D B2 D2 U F L B2 U2 D R F B2 U' L' D' R' U B L 
5. 19.76 L2 F2 D B' R' U2 L' D2 B2 D' U R2 L U2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 U' F2 B D' B' 
6. 15.46 R2 F' B' L' U' D' L F D' B' D U' R' B F L' R B' D' U2 L' U B F' D2 
7. 20.23 L' R2 D' L' D2 R2 L D' F D' R2 L' F2 R2 B2 L F L2 B R2 L' B2 D' L R' 
8. 22.67 R2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 U' B' F2 U2 R' U2 B' F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B U 
9. 18.67 B2 F' R L2 U' B F' L' B2 R2 F' D L R' D R L' B2 L' D' F' L B' F2 D2 
10. 18.22 L' F U' D' L R' B2 U2 F2 L' F U' B' D2 R' F2 L' U2 L' U' B F' L U2 L2 
11. 20.54 L' R B2 R2 D' L F2 D' R F2 B2 L2 R U L2 U' R' F' R' U B R' L B R' 
12. 19.26 D B2 L U' B' U' R2 B' L2 U' B D U B U2 L F' L R' F' R2 D B2 U2 F2 
13. 17.55 U R L' F2 L2 D B F R' U' B U' B' F' L D F B2 R2 D U' F' L D B 
14. 25.99 L' R2 B U B2 U2 F U F2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 R U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L R' U' 
15. 19.80 B2 R2 F2 U R2 B L R2 B R' D' L' F L2 D R L D B2 F U2 D L' B D2 
16. 18.10 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F' U' B2 D2 U R2 U2 B R2 F2 U B' F' D F' L U' F R 
17. 23.27 D' R2 U2 F' B2 U D' B2 L U L B F L2 D B' U' B2 D L U' F2 U B2 L 
18. 23.07 B' R U2 D B2 R B R B' F L2 U2 R U R L U R' B U' B F2 U' B' L 
19. 20.39 R' U' L R2 F R F D' R2 L2 D U' L U2 R' U2 B' U' B D' B2 L D2 F D2 
20. 22.14 F' L2 F D2 L2 F' U' B L2 F U B D' L D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' D B2 U2 F' 
21. 23.37 L D' U' B2 D L B' F' L2 D R2 U' D' F' D' F R' F' B' L' R2 U' D L D 
22. 21.73 U2 R2 B' L F2 R U' L F2 R' U F2 D L D' R2 D' U2 L B F' D L U L2 
23. 18.14 L F U' D R2 B L' D B2 L B' L F' D2 F2 R L' B2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' B' 
24. 18.66 D2 F B' D2 B L' U' D2 F L B F2 U' D F2 B' D F D' R' D2 B2 R2 B F 
25. 18.50 U2 B D' L U' B' F' R D B' D F L R2 B' F' L' U D B2 F2 U2 F' D B' 
26. (51.35) B2 F' D' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F R F R' D' B2 L2 D U F' R2 B' F L F' B' U2 
27. 23.44 U' B L2 D B' R F U2 D' R2 D' R F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F U2 R' D' F2 B2 D2 
28. 16.63 L2 U F L' D B' L2 D' L' D' L U' D2 F' R D L2 U' B2 U' D2 R2 D U' B2 
29. 20.25 U L F L D2 F2 U2 B2 R U' B' R2 D2 L' U L2 D2 B2 L D' U' R' B' L R2 
30. 19.14 B' L D' R F2 B' U L U' L F' B' R D2 B2 L' D2 B' L' B' D F R' U' D 
31. 18.95 L2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 F2 R2 D' B' R' F2 U2 L2 F B D F U2 B' R D2 L' U2 D2 
32. 19.57 L' B' U2 F' L F2 B' D L' D L2 R' B2 L U F L F L R' D L B U' R2 
33. 16.96 R U2 B' L U' D2 R' B' F U' D L2 R2 B' F' U2 F D' F2 B' R U2 L' B2 D' 
34. 19.08 R' D' U2 R' L2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 L F D U L R' F2 B2 U R L' B D U2 L 
35. 17.27 L2 R' B U D2 F U' R' L U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F R2 L2 F R' 
36. 19.70 L' F' R' L' D2 L' U B2 D B2 D' U B2 D' F' U R U L2 B F2 R2 B' F' D 
37. 16.10 L F' L2 F L R U2 D F2 L2 U D L B' L2 R' D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R' U' R 
38. 23.46 F' R' L' F2 U D' R' D' B' F R U B F R2 F' B' L2 D U R2 L2 F U2 D' 
39. 17.82 B' L2 F B' L2 U2 R' L D L D2 R F' B2 L' D' L' D2 R D2 R' L2 F B' U 
40. 28.71 D' L' F B L2 U R B L' U F' D2 L R' D' F' R L F2 L2 F' U' D2 B2 D2 
41. 20.59 D R D B' L2 D F2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 F R F B2 R L2 U B' L' D F2 D' U 
42. 25.27 U2 L F2 B2 R' B R L' B F U R2 D' R' B' D2 U' R F' B D' F D2 R B 
43. 17.50 R2 B2 U' L2 B F2 R' L F' U' R2 F D F D2 R2 B' F2 R U D2 B U2 F R' 
44. 15.19 R' B2 D' F2 R' F U' R' F U2 L U2 B' U2 D L' D' U' B2 F R' F' L' D2 B' 
45. 25.02 R2 L F' L' U2 B L D2 U F2 B' L2 U D' F2 R B2 F2 R' F' R2 D L' F' U' 
46. 24.01 R B2 R2 D' U' R U' F' B2 L' B' L2 B R2 L D' R2 B' D' U2 L2 F' R L' D2 
47. 13.91 B' U L2 U' R B D' L2 B U' D R' D' R2 L' F2 B R' L2 F' B U D2 L R 
48. 20.08 F' B2 R' B2 D' F U R2 F' L2 B' U L2 B U L' R2 B' F2 D2 U' F U F2 R2 
49. 28.30 L2 F' L2 R2 B' U' B' R F U R' U' F R' D L2 B D R' F' B L' D' U2 R 
50. 25.10 R L U2 L2 R U F2 U' B D' U2 F' D R B' F' L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B' U2 L2 
51. 17.88 R L' F' R U F L2 R F2 R D U R2 D2 U B2 U B2 R' U' D2 B' D L' B' 
52. 20.82 R L U F2 R2 B F2 U2 B R2 B' R B L' R B F' U R2 U R F B R2 D2 
53. 18.58 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L' R B2 D2 R F' L2 B' F' L2 F R2 L U2 R' B' L2 R F L' 
54. 17.25 R' B' F2 D2 R' D2 B' F U B F L D' F2 B L' D U' F' U' B' L F D F' 
55. 15.68 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' R2 U' B2 U' L D' L2 U L' F' D B U2 D F L2 R2 U2 F2 
56. 19.58 L R2 U R' L2 D2 R2 L2 D L' U R B D' F2 R U' F' U2 F2 D' U' F' L2 F 
57. 14.61 B2 D' U R2 D2 U' B F' L D2 U' F2 D' R F R2 B' R' U L R B' U F2 B 
58. 14.28 U2 L B2 R' D2 U R' D R' B' F' R2 B' L R2 B L2 B' L2 F D F' R2 D' F2 
59. 16.54 F' U' L' B' F' U L R2 D2 R L F2 B' L F' L B' R L' D F2 B L2 F' U2 
60. 15.54 F' U L F' D' L R2 B F2 D2 L' U2 B R2 U2 D' L' U F D2 F2 D R2 L U2 
61. 25.77 F U' B' L' B' D' R2 D R F2 R' U2 F B' R U L' U2 B' R' D U F2 L' D' 
62. 16.71 B U2 D2 F U' R' F2 U' D' B U D' R B L2 F' L2 D' R2 L D' L R' B F' 
63. 18.45 L2 D' R' F' U L2 D2 L R' F' U2 D' L F B' D2 R F L2 F2 B2 L D2 U2 B 
64. 19.10 R' D U2 F' R D' L2 D2 B L' U2 F2 B2 R F R' F2 R' D2 U L B' U' R' U' 
65. 13.72 B F2 R F' B2 L F U' F' B2 R2 L' U R2 L2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L2 B' F' R' L 
66. 22.45 R2 B R F L' R' D2 R U2 R' D' B F L U2 D' B U' L U L2 F' B R2 D' 
67. 20.99 D' R2 B' D F' D2 U2 L2 U' D2 B' D2 R' B2 F' L2 D' L R D L D2 B2 U' R2 
68. 19.99 R D' R2 B2 R' B2 L' R' B L2 F2 L2 U' L' F' U B' F L U2 L B' D' U2 L' 
69. 26.73 R' F' U F' U R2 D' U' F2 B U2 B L U F2 D' B U2 F2 B' R' L D2 R' B 
70. 17.45 R' U2 L R' B' U2 L' U2 D' F' L2 F' B' L2 B F2 U' F' L' R' D' R2 U2 F' L' 
71. 18.39 U2 B' D' R' F B' D2 U2 F' U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' L F' D R2 F2 L U' D F2 
72. 18.17 F L' D R D B2 F2 R' L2 F D' L2 R' B2 R2 B2 L' D2 F' R2 F' B2 U' B' R' 
73. 17.27 L F R L B F' R F' R B2 D F2 R' D2 R U F' U' R2 B' U F' R2 L' U 
74. 20.57 F2 D2 U2 B' F2 U' L R2 B' D' F' D L2 R D2 R F2 B' R2 U' L' U2 B U F 
75. 19.86 D R D R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L U2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B2 R F' D' R2 F 
76. 17.93 F' D' L2 D' U2 F R2 B2 D' F L' R' U2 L' B U' D F' L2 D2 F2 B U F' L2 
77. 14.66 B R2 U R F' B' R B' R' F2 R F' B' U' F2 L' F' U R' D F' D F' D' R2 
78. 25.44 D' U2 F L2 U L2 D' U2 F B2 D B' R' D2 U L F B L2 B2 U R2 D R' D 
79. 12.89 B D' F L' R' U' R' B2 F2 R2 L F' D' U2 F' L R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' U' D2 R 
80. 21.09 B U' D' L R F R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' L B' L2 B F' R' U R2 D U F2 L2 R' 
81. 17.75 U F2 D' B' L' B2 D2 L D' U F' U2 B2 F R2 B L D' B D F D R2 U2 F' 
82. 16.19 D' U F' L U' F L D B D2 B R' L2 B U R2 U L' U2 B R' U' B' U2 R2 
83. 17.03 U' D' B2 R' D' B2 R B2 D' B' R2 F' L' D' B' D' B F R2 L U2 B L B' D 
84. 16.36 U' L' U' B' R F2 B2 R' F2 R F' U2 B F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F D F R' L B' D2 
85. 18.18 F' R U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 D2 L U B R2 U L F2 B2 R' B' U2 B L R D' R' 
86. 21.66 R2 B' R2 B2 L U2 R L' F2 U2 R L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F' D F2 D' B' D2 F L2 
87. 26.01 R2 B L F2 B2 L R U L R F' B' U2 B2 U' D F B U2 R F' L' R' D2 L 
88. (11.62) D2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 R' D R' D2 L F2 U B' R2 F D R2 U2 L U R' B R' 
89. 15.62 D' L B' D2 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 R F' R F2 L' U2 L R B' U F' L U2 B2 D' 
90. 19.02 U2 B' R' D2 B2 F L2 R2 F2 B' R B2 R B L R F' U F' L' U B' L D' U 
91. 23.09 F' L D U' R2 B U2 D' L' U2 B2 L' B L2 R U R D2 R F' B2 U R L U2 
92. 30.50 L2 B R' D' U' L' B R2 B D2 B F R2 B' R U2 B2 D2 R' B2 R U F' U' B' 
93. 18.51 U2 F2 R B2 R2 L U' F' D' U2 B2 U' R2 L' D' U F' L2 U D L2 U' B2 D' B2 
94. 21.93 F2 U2 R D2 U' L' R B' U R F R' D' R U B U R U2 D' B R' L2 U R2 
95. 19.82 R' F2 R' D' F' B R' D F2 L B D' B2 L D2 F' L' B L2 B' U' D L R F' 
96. 20.02 R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 R' B' R2 F B D2 F' L2 U R2 B' R D U R F2 R2 B' R2 
97. 20.14 U' R' B' R D L' F2 L F D R U R F L2 D2 U2 R' B D2 B D' B2 F U2 
98. 17.91 L R' D' B' F2 R2 U R' B' U' D2 F2 U B' U' B2 U F2 B' L' F B2 R' B R2 
99. 20.64 F' R2 F' U' F2 R F2 U' D2 B2 D R2 U R' F R L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R' U' L' 
100. 16.34 D F2 R' U B2 D2 F' D U' B2 L2 U2 D2 B' D U2 B L2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 B D'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 25, 2015)

pyra PB mo3! 2.226 (2.046, 1.950, 2.682)
6x6 PB mo3! 2:04.31 (2:10.044, 2:00.034, 2:02.851)


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 25, 2015)

I feel that I'm getting good at 2x2 3.08 AO50, 3.38AO100


----------



## Cale S (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoiler: 4.05 skewb avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-25
avg of 12: 4.05

Time List:
1. 3.88 L' U' B' U B' L' U' R 
2. 4.89 U' L' B U R' B' U' R 
3. 3.86 B' L' B R' U R L R L' 
4. (6.52) L' R B R U R' L B' R' 
5. 4.16 B R L' B L' R L U' 
6. 4.59 R' B L U R U L R' U R' 
7. (2.22) U R' U L' B' L U' B' R' 
8. 4.36 R' L U R' U' L R' L' 
9. 4.18 B U B R' B U B' R 
10. 4.07 R' B' U L R' L B' U' B 
11. 3.15 B R L' U B' R' U L' 
12. 3.33 B R U' L' R' U' L R' B'





Spoiler: 4.50 skewb avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-25
avg of 25: 4.50

Time List:
1. 4.60 R' U' R B' L R' B U' 
2. 3.88 L' U' B' U B' L' U' R 
3. 4.89 U' L' B U R' B' U' R 
4. 3.86 B' L' B R' U R L R L' 
5. 6.52 L' R B R U R' L B' R' 
6. 4.16 B R L' B L' R L U' 
7. 4.59 R' B L U R U L R' U R' 
8. (2.22) U R' U L' B' L U' B' R' 
9. 4.36 R' L U R' U' L R' L' 
10. 4.18 B U B R' B U B' R 
11. 4.07 R' B' U L R' L B' U' B 
12. (3.15) B R L' U B' R' U L' 
13. 3.33 B R U' L' R' U' L R' B' 
14. 5.84 L R U B' R' L B R' L' 
15. 5.31 R U R U R' L' U' L 
16. 4.43 U' B' R' B L U' R U' R 
17. 4.46 L U' B L' B' L' R U' 
18. 3.52  U' L' R B U' R' U' R' 
19. (8.43) U' R' U' B R B' L U' 
20. 5.03 U R' L' U B' U R' B L' 
21. (34.87) L' B U R L B L' U 
22. 4.83 U' B' U' L R L' U' B' U' 
23. 4.68 U' B' R' B R L R' L' 
24. 4.23 L' B' R L' B L U L' R' 
25. 3.80 R U R' U' L' U' B' L



54.24 4x4 single, now all my 4x4 pb's were done using Hoya

2:16.52 5x5 avg12 for the Sunday Contest


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 26, 2015)

6.98 and 6.72 NL 3x3 singles!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jan 26, 2015)

Megaminx
46.82 single
54.05 avg5
56.98 avg12
59.97 avg100



Average of 5: 54.05
1. (46.82) 
2. (1:01.55) 
3. 49.40 
4. 1:00.29 
5. 52.46


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 26, 2015)

Finally, after a year of trying, I got my first official sub 9 average  8.74 7.41 9.09 10.46+ 8.89 = 8.91 avg5 
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=789&cat=1&rnd=3
Nice podium too.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 26, 2015)

9.82 3x3 Ao100!!! Should have been sub-10 months ago


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 26, 2015)

4x4 and 5x5 PB singles, 28.40 and 1:09. also 7.91 sunday comp average.


----------



## imvelox (Jan 26, 2015)

Average of 5: 8.56
1. 7.96 
2. 9.76 
3. 7.95 
4. (10.89) 
5. (6.96) 

Done some hours ago so i lost the scrambles, but they were easy and the solve were all full step
Two counting sub8 lel, usually i'm happy with a sub10


----------



## Wilhelm (Jan 26, 2015)

7x7: 3:39.98 Avg5 and 3:20.02 Single(2nd best)


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 26, 2015)

57.72 Minx Relay with timed splits:
Pyra - 6.30
Skewb - 8.82
Mega - 42.60

Dat mega solve doe.

Also, this is UWR.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 26, 2015)

Divineskulls said:


> 57.72 Minx Relay with timed splits:
> Pyra - 6.30
> Skewb - 8.82
> Mega - 42.60
> ...


wat GJ! What method for pyra? (Also update your sig! )


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 26, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> wat GJ! What method for pyra? (Also update your sig! )



Thanks! I use mostly 1flip and oka, and that was an exceptionally bad solve for me. :/


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 26, 2015)

Divineskulls said:


> Thanks! I use mostly 1flip and oka, and that was an exceptionally bad solve for me. :/



cool. I use the same, just waiting for a non-broken pyra to arrive..


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2015)

6.19 Pll skip

B R' L' U2 B U F L' U D F2 B R2 F U2 D2 F2 B' R2 U2 R2

x' z U' D x' R' U L' D' R'
U' R U' R' y R U R'
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
L' U' L
U2 r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 27, 2015)

Spoiler: 4.04 skewb avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-26
avg of 12: 4.04

Time List:
1. 4.01 R' B R' L U' R' U' L' R' 
2. 3.80 B U' B' R' B R U L' 
3. 4.38 L B' U L R' L' B' U' 
4. 4.29 R B L' U B' R' U' R L 
5. 4.53 U L U R' U B' L B L 
6. 3.32 B' R' U R B' R U L R' 
7. (2.77) L' B' R B L U R' B U 
8. 4.38 B U' R' L' U' L' B L' U' 
9. 3.92 U' B L' B U R B U 
10. 4.07 U R' B' L' R U R L' U 
11. (5.48) B U' L B R U B' R U' 
12. 3.72 R' U' L B' R' B L R' L'





Spoiler: 4.44 skewb avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-26
avg of 25: 4.44

Time List:
1. 4.10 R' L U' R' U' B L B 
2. 4.63 R U L' B U' B' U' B 
3. 3.83 B' L' U R L' U L R U' 
4. 3.64 U R B' L' R B' R L R 
5. (8.77) L R B L' U R' B L 
6. 3.61 R L R U R L' R' B 
7. 4.98 B' R L B R' B L B U' 
8. 6.52 L' R U L U' L B U' R 
9. 4.43 U' B' L' U B' R' U' B' 
10. 4.58 R B' U L U' B L R' 
11. 4.62 R U B' R B' L R B' 
12. 5.03 L B' U R' U B' R B' L' 
13. 4.26 B L B' R L U B R 
14. (6.91) B' L' B R B' U' L U L' U' 
15. 5.66 U L U R' L' R U L' 
16. 4.01 R' B R' L U' R' U' L' R' 
17. 3.80 B U' B' R' B R U L' 
18. 4.38 L B' U L R' L' B' U' 
19. 4.29 R B L' U B' R' U' R L 
20. 4.53 U L U R' U B' L B L 
21. (3.32) B' R' U R B' R U L R' 
22. (2.77) L' B' R B L U R' B U 
23. 4.38 B U' R' L' U' L' B L' U' 
24. 3.92 U' B L' B U R B U 
25. 4.07 U R' B' L' R U R L' U





Spoiler: 4.62 skewb avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-26
avg of 50: 4.62

Time List:
1. 4.09 B U B' R U' R U R' B' 
2. 5.07 B L B R' B' L' B' U' 
3. 4.15 L' R' B' L' U' L' B R 
4. 4.76 B U' R L B R U' R' U' 
5. 4.53 B R' U R U L' R U' 
6. 4.61 L' B' L R B' L' U' R' 
7. 3.90 L R' B' U' L' B U' B R 
8. 4.76 B R' L B L' R L R 
9. (2.71) U' B U R L R' B U 
10. 3.55 U' R L' U' B' R B' U 
11. 5.21 L B U' L' R B' R' L 
12. 5.57 B R B L' U L B L 
13. 4.10 R' L U' R' U' B L B 
14. 4.63 R U L' B U' B' U' B 
15. 3.83 B' L' U R L' U L R U' 
16. 3.64 U R B' L' R B' R L R 
17. (8.77) L R B L' U R' B L 
18. 3.61 R L R U R L' R' B 
19. 4.98 B' R L B R' B L B U' 
20. 6.52 L' R U L U' L B U' R 
21. 4.43 U' B' L' U B' R' U' B' 
22. 4.58 R B' U L U' B L R' 
23. 4.62 R U B' R B' L R B' 
24. 5.03 L B' U R' U B' R B' L' 
25. 4.26 B L B' R L U B R 
26. (6.91) B' L' B R B' U' L U L' U' 
27. 5.66 U L U R' L' R U L' 
28. 4.01 R' B R' L U' R' U' L' R' 
29. 3.80 B U' B' R' B R U L' 
30. 4.38 L B' U L R' L' B' U' 
31. 4.29 R B L' U B' R' U' R L 
32. 4.53 U L U R' U B' L B L 
33. 3.32 B' R' U R B' R U L R' 
34. (2.77) L' B' R B L U R' B U 
35. 4.38 B U' R' L' U' L' B L' U' 
36. 3.92 U' B L' B U R B U 
37. 4.07 U R' B' L' R U R L' U 
38. 5.48 B U' L B R U B' R U' 
39. 3.72 R' U' L B' R' B L R' L' 
40. 5.83 L U L' B' U B U L' R' 
41. 5.43 B R' L R' B U' B' R 
42. 5.80 R B' U L' U' B L' R' 
43. 4.97 L' U' B U' B R L B 
44. 4.06 R B' U R' U R L' R 
45. 6.47 L' B' U B U L B L R 
46. (3.02) U R L B U L' U R' 
47. (7.18) B L B U' B L B U 
48. 5.15 B' U' L' R B' U B L U 
49. 4.67 L' B R L' R' L U L' 
50. 4.77 U R B L R U' R U'


2:14.05 5x5 avg12
2:12.24, 2:22.09, 2:10.76, 2:13.41, 2:12.15, 2:00.56+, 1:55.15, 2:15.76, 2:27.25, 2:34.46, 2:01.61, 2:24.68


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> All of my PBs
> 
> 1/5/12/100
> 
> ...


Smashed all of my 3x3 PBs except for single, also 4:00.004 6x6 single, so close to sub 4:00


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 27, 2015)

PB SINGLE OH 
Force EPLL SKIP NIKLAS
17: (16.65)	L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D B' R B2 F2 R2 D' L B2 R2 
One handed ZZ is bae


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 27, 2015)

35.77 4x4 Ao12!


----------



## xlmmaarten (Jan 27, 2015)

Just improved my pb bigtime!!!! It is 16,54 and I got an 16,58 too


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Jan 27, 2015)

first sub-2 5x5 single: 

1:58.533

E:next solve = 2nd sub-2 5x5 single:

1:55.345


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 27, 2015)

1:57.936 6x6 single! Not PB but still very good! It was a g-perm, ugh! Don't worry people, I'll beat that 1:55 barrier soon, then shortly after that I'll break the 1:50 barrier


----------



## Escher (Jan 27, 2015)

Did a 54 move solve in 6.73 earlier today, the scramble was lost but I remember the fact it was 8.03 tps and that made me super happy, haven't practised cubing for such a long time <3


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 27, 2015)

You should go to a comp then. I believe there's one coming up in Edinburgh.


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 27, 2015)

Stopped cubing about March-April of last year. When I picked it back up over the summer I sucked. I found it hard to find time to practice since then, so with just a few solves a few days per week, I'm finally back.



Spoiler: Average of 12: 12.17



1. 12.85 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L B L2 F L F' R' F R' B2 
2. 11.68 B D2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F L2 D2 L R2 D' U R' F' L F2 D2 U 
3. 12.44 R F D2 L' D' R2 B2 D' B U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 L2 
4. 12.20 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B L B R D' B D' R D R' 
5. 12.42 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' U' L B' D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 
6. (10.78) L' F' B2 L2 U2 L' F' B' L' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 
7. (14.41) B2 U' D' F' D' L B2 R B' U' L U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L' U2 
8. 11.59 R2 B L D' L2 B' L F' D2 R' U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 
9. 11.67 U2 F2 U F' D L' F U2 R' U' L2 B L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 F2 U2 
10. 11.60 B' U' B U' D F' L' U D F2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 
11. 12.69 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 B D2 B L2 B U B L D' R' B' L' D2 L 
12. 12.58 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 U2 B' U' L2 B R' B L' R' B2 U


----------



## TDM (Jan 27, 2015)

46.13 solve with no thumbs and no table abuse a few days ago. Only my second attempt.

L2 D2 F L' F D' L' B' F R D' B2 L2 D2 B R D' R2 F2 R B' D B L F2

y // Inspection
F D' // F2B-1 (2/2)
l U F' // F2B-2 (3/5)
U F R' F' // F2B-3 (4/9)
U2 R' U R M2 U2 r' U' R // F2B-4 (9/18)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // CO (7/25)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP (14/39)
U' M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (8/47)
U M' U2 M U M2 // ULUR (6/53)
U' M U2 M2 U2 M' // EP (6/59)

I haven't done another attempt since this.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 27, 2015)

Got this a couple of hours ago, first in a long while.

Mega
Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-27
avg of 5: 49.26
Time List:
(48.28), 49.49, (57.18), 49.63, 48.66


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 27, 2015)

13.28 Ao12 rolled from the Roux Facebook group weekly comp:

13.98, (16.02), 12.11, (11.72), 13.06, 13.34, 13.52, 12.25, 14.47, 12.13, 14.00, 13.94


----------



## Cale S (Jan 27, 2015)

more skewb pb's


Spoiler: 4.32 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-27
avg of 25: 4.32

Time List:
1. (3.00) B' L' U L R' U L U R' 
2. 5.34 U L' B' U' L B' R L' R' 
3. 4.59 U L B U L R B U' L U' 
4. 4.83 U L' U L' R' L' R' L' B' 
5. 5.10 L' B L' U' B L U R 
6. 4.94 U R' L R U R U B R 
7. 4.42 L' U' R' B' U' L' U' L' 
8. (2.99) U B' L B R U B' U 
9. 3.01 U' R L' R L' B' U' B 
10. 4.11 B R B U' L' R L' U L 
11. 4.17 R B' U' B R' B' R' B 
12. 4.27 B R U L' R' L U' B 
13. 4.54 B L U' R U B U B' 
14. 5.73 U R U' R U L R' U 
15. 3.97 U' L' U B' U' B' U' R' B' 
16. 3.39 B L' B' U' B' R' L' U 
17. (7.70) R' U' L' B U L B' R' L' 
18. 4.30 B R B R' U' L U B' U' 
19. (6.43) B R L' R' B L' R U' 
20. 4.07 R' L' R' L' R B' L B 
21. 3.69 B' R' L' R' B' L' B L U' 
22. 4.38 U B' U L' B R' B' L U' 
23. 3.92 R' U' B U L R' B' U' R' 
24. 4.55 B' U R U B U' B R' B' 
25. 3.47 B L' R L B R B R' L'





Spoiler: 4.78 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-27
avg of 100: 4.78

Time List:
1. (3.06) U B' U B U B R' L' 
2. 5.45 R' U' B' R B' L' R' L' 
3. 4.42 U' R L B' L B L R' L 
4. (9.75) B R' B' R' B R U' L' 
5. 4.47 U L' U R' B' R B R' L 
6. 4.40 R L B' L U L' R' B' U' 
7. 4.87 L B' U' R' B' U L' B 
8. 3.84 U L' U R' B' R' B U' L' 
9. 5.24 B' R L B' U B U L' U' 
10. 5.21 U R U' R U' B U B' L' 
11. 4.87 U' R' L R' L' R' B' R 
12. 4.73 U' R L U B' L U' R' B' 
13. 4.94 B U' R L B L B L 
14. 4.90 R U' R B' L' B L' B' U' 
15. 4.94 U' L' U L' U L U L 
16. 5.35 R L B' L' B R' B R' 
17. 4.88 R' U' R' B' L' B' U' B 
18. 4.09 L B L' B' U B L B' R 
19. 3.60 L B' L' U R' U R L' U' 
20. 3.34 L B' R U R L' U R' B 
21. 4.82 B' U' B' U' L' B' U' R L' 
22. 6.14 U L U L' B U' R U R' 
23. 5.20 L R' L R' L' R' L B' 
24. 4.86 L' R L' B' U' L R B' 
25. 4.22 B' R' U L' R L' U' L' U' 
26. 6.06 R' U' B' R B' U' R U 
27. 3.61 R' U R B' U R B' L R' 
28. 5.02 B U' R' L B L' B R' L' 
29. 5.16 U B' L' B' L B L U' 
30. 5.21 R L U R L U' B U' R' 
31. 3.60 B L' R' L R' L B L 
32. 6.36 R U R U B U' B R' U 
33. 7.01 R U L R' B R' U' L' R' 
34. 5.45 L U R' U' B' L R' L 
35. 5.14 B' L B' L U L' U' B' L' 
36. 3.53 R' B R U' L' U' L' U' 
37. 3.48 U R L' U L' R' L' R' 
38. 5.51 R B' U' L B' R L' U' R 
39. 5.97 L U R' B' L' R U' L' U 
40. 4.85 B L' U R' L R U R 
41. 4.92 B U R' L' B' U B L' 
42. 4.64 L U' L B' L' R L' R' 
43. 5.95 R' U L' R' L B L' U' R 
44. 5.25 B' R B L' U' R' B' L B 
45. 6.14 R' U B U' R' B L R U' 
46. 4.59 R L R' L R L R U L' 
47. 4.77 U R' L U' R' L' B' L' 
48. 5.42 B' U R U' B L U B' L' 
49. 5.11 L U' B U' B' U' L B' L' 
50. (3.00) B' L' U L R' U L U R' 
51. 5.34 U L' B' U' L B' R L' R' 
52. 4.59 U L B U L R B U' L U' 
53. 4.83 U L' U L' R' L' R' L' B' 
54. 5.10 L' B L' U' B L U R 
55. 4.94 U R' L R U R U B R 
56. 4.42 L' U' R' B' U' L' U' L' 
57. (2.99) U B' L B R U B' U 
58. (3.01) U' R L' R L' B' U' B 
59. 4.11 B R B U' L' R L' U L 
60. 4.17 R B' U' B R' B' R' B 
61. 4.27 B R U L' R' L U' B 
62. 4.54 B L U' R U B U B' 
63. 5.73 U R U' R U L R' U 
64. 3.97 U' L' U B' U' B' U' R' B' 
65. 3.39 B L' B' U' B' R' L' U 
66. (7.70) R' U' L' B U L B' R' L' 
67. 4.30 B R B R' U' L U B' U' 
68. 6.43 B R L' R' B L' R U' 
69. 4.07 R' L' R' L' R B' L B 
70. 3.69 B' R' L' R' B' L' B L U' 
71. 4.38 U B' U L' B R' B' L U' 
72. 3.92 R' U' B U L R' B' U' R' 
73. 4.55 B' U R U B U' B R' B' 
74. 3.47 B L' R L B R B R' L' 
75. 3.63 R U L' B' R U' B' L' U' 
76. (7.37) U R U' B' U' L U' B 
77. 6.30 B' L B' U' B U' L' U' 
78. 4.39 L' R U' B' L R' L U 
79. 4.57 U' L' U' L' U' B' R' U' 
80. 5.40 L' B' R B' R' B' L' B' L 
81. 4.81 R B R U' R' U' B L R 
82. 3.80 L' B L U B' L' R' U' 
83. 5.00 B R L' R' U' L' R' U R 
84. 4.21 L' B L B' U L' R' U R 
85. 3.78 L U R L' U' L R' U' L' 
86. 4.59 B U L' R B' U R' B' U 
87. 4.69 R' B L' U' B' R B' U' 
88. 6.66 L B U' R' B' R' B L B' 
89. 4.64 L' B' U' L' U L' U' R' U 
90. (7.44) B' L' U R B' R' B U B' 
91. 5.85 R U' B R' B' R' U' R U' 
92. 4.85 B R B' L B' U B L 
93. 6.25 L B L' B U' B U R' L 
94. (3.08) L' R' L R L R B' L' U 
95. 5.08 R B L' U B L' B U' B 
96. 3.65 U B U' B' L R' L' B' L 
97. (8.01) B' L' R' L R' L B' R' 
98. 3.68 U' L' R' U' R L' B' R' U 
99. 4.79 U' B' U B' U' B' L B' L' 
100. 3.50 U' R' L U R' B U B'


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Got my first ever Sub-10 single on 3x3!  
I'm also getting to finally learning CLL for 2x2. I've completely mastered the Pi set, learned the H set with a bit of work needed, and I just need another day with the U set.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 28, 2015)

skewb again


Spoiler: 3.87 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-27
avg of 12: 3.87

Time List:
1. 4.44 L B' U' L R' U' B' U' 
2. 3.13 R' U' R' L' U R L' B' U 
3. (2.07) B' R' U B' L' B U' B' 
4. (6.96) R B R' B R' L' U' B' U 
5. 4.99 U' B R' L U L' U L 
6. 3.04 U' L' U R B L' B L' 
7. 3.34 U' L U R B R B' U' R 
8. 4.86 U L B' R U B' L' U' 
9. 6.21 L' U B L R B' L' R B 
10. 2.29 U R' B' L B L' U L 
11. 2.61 U L' R' U R L' R' B R 
12. 3.82 U R' B' L U' B L R L'





Spoiler: 4.02 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-27
avg of 25: 4.02

Time List:
1. 3.34 L' R' U L R' B' U L' 
2. 3.97 L' B' R' U' R U L' B' 
3. 4.68 U' R U' B' L R' U L U 
4. 4.19 L' U B R' L U' B U 
5. 3.63 U' B R U L U' L U' R 
6. 3.98 U R' B L R' U' R' U' 
7. 3.03 B U' B U' B L' U' L' 
8. 5.08 U' R' U B' L' U B' L' 
9. 4.13 U' L' B' R' U' B R B' U' 
10. 3.27 R' L U L' U L R' L 
11. 3.71 L R' U L U R L B 
12. 5.06 L' R' B' L' R' U L U' 
13. 4.57 U B' U' R' U' R' B' R' U' 
14. (2.07) B R' L U' L' R' U B U' 
15. (5.42) B' L U' B' R B' U' L' R 
16. 3.16 L' U R B L' U R' L' 
17. 3.57 U' B L R' U' B R' L' 
18. (7.24) R U R' U' L' R' B L' 
19. 4.36 R B R B L R' B R 
20. 4.34 R' U' B R L B L B 
21. 3.57 R B L R' B' U R' B R' 
22. 3.85 R L U' R B U' B' R' L' 
23. 4.30 U' R U' L' R U R' L 
24. 4.72 R U' R L' R' U R B R 
25. (2.48) U L B R U' R L' R'





Spoiler: 4.25 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-27
avg of 50: 4.25

Time List:
1. 5.18 R' B' U L' U' L' R' B' R' 
2. 3.34 L' R' U L R' B' U L' 
3. 3.97 L' B' R' U' R U L' B' 
4. 4.68 U' R U' B' L R' U L U 
5. 4.19 L' U B R' L U' B U 
6. 3.63 U' B R U L U' L U' R 
7. 3.98 U R' B L R' U' R' U' 
8. 3.03 B U' B U' B L' U' L' 
9. 5.08 U' R' U B' L' U B' L' 
10. 4.13 U' L' B' R' U' B R B' U' 
11. 3.27 R' L U L' U L R' L 
12. 3.71 L R' U L U R L B 
13. 5.06 L' R' B' L' R' U L U' 
14. 4.57 U B' U' R' U' R' B' R' U' 
15. (2.07) B R' L U' L' R' U B U' 
16. 5.42 B' L U' B' R B' U' L' R 
17. 3.16 L' U R B L' U R' L' 
18. 3.57 U' B L R' U' B R' L' 
19. (7.24) R U R' U' L' R' B L' 
20. 4.36 R B R B L R' B R 
21. 4.34 R' U' B R L B L B 
22. 3.57 R B L R' B' U R' B R' 
23. 3.85 R L U' R B U' B' R' L' 
24. 4.30 U' R U' L' R U R' L 
25. 4.72 R U' R L' R' U R B R 
26. 2.48 U L B R U' R L' R' 
27. 6.02 B' L B U' B R' L U' B' 
28. 4.79 U' B U' L R U' B' R' 
29. 4.76 B L B U' R' U' B' R 
30. 4.74 B' R' B L R' U' L B' 
31. 4.16 U' B' L U' B' L' B' R L' 
32. 4.16 L' B R' B' R L' R' B R 
33. 5.79 B L' B' R' L' B' L' U R 
34. 4.44 L B' U' L R' U' B' U' 
35. 3.13 R' U' R' L' U R L' B' U 
36. (2.07) B' R' U B' L' B U' B' 
37. (6.96) R B R' B R' L' U' B' U 
38. 4.99 U' B R' L U L' U L 
39. 3.04 U' L' U R B L' B L' 
40. 3.34 U' L U R B R B' U' R 
41. 4.86 U L B' R U B' L' U' 
42. (6.21) L' U B L R B' L' R B 
43. (2.29) U R' B' L B L' U L 
44. 2.61 U L' R' U R L' R' B R 
45. 3.82 U R' B' L U' B L R L' 
46. 5.50 R L U B' L' U' R L U 
47. 4.12 B L' U R' U' B' L R B' U 
48. 4.67 U B' U R U' L B' L' U' 
49. 4.74 B' R' B' U' R B' L U 
50. 5.86 R B U L B L U L' U'





Spoiler: 4.58 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-27
avg of 100: 4.58

Time List:
1. 4.03 B U' B' U B R U' B U' 
2. 4.93 U L U R' B' R' L B L 
3. 4.99 L U L R L B' L' B 
4. 3.67 L U' L U' R' U L U' 
5. 4.12 L' B R' B R L R U' 
6. 3.72 L' B U' B' R' B U' B' L' 
7. 5.12 L U B' L U L' B' R' U 
8. 6.15 B' U B U L' B' U' B' U 
9. 5.53 L' R' U L R' B U' B' R 
10. 3.53 U' L R' L' B' U R' L' U 
11. 5.59 L' B' L R B' U L U R' 
12. (2.44) B' L U R L U R' B' R 
13. 4.87 L' R B U L B U' B 
14. 5.42 B' L' U' L' B L' U' R 
15. 4.31 U' B' R U' R U B' L B 
16. 4.48 U L' U B' R' B' R' B' 
17. 5.41 L' U' L B R' U L R' 
18. 3.29 L U' R L' B' L U R' B 
19. 2.78 U' L' R B' U B' R U' 
20. (10.63) U L' B' U B' L' U' L' 
21. 4.04 L R L R' L' R U' R L' 
22. 6.15 U' B L' U' L' B' U L' 
23. 6.78 B L U R U' B' R L' R 
24. 4.40 L' R L' U B' R B' L R' 
25. 5.69 U' B L' R' B R B R 
26. 6.91+ B L' U B' R U R' L R L' 
27. 5.63 U' R U' L R B' R' B 
28. 4.96 B U' R L B' L U' R B' 
29. 4.82 L' R' L' B U R B' U' 
30. 4.63 B U' L' U' B U B' U 
31. (6.96) L' U B U B U L' U 
32. 6.13 U B' L U B R' B' L 
33. 5.18 R' B' U L' U' L' R' B' R' 
34. 3.34 L' R' U L R' B' U L' 
35. 3.97 L' B' R' U' R U L' B' 
36. 4.68 U' R U' B' L R' U L U 
37. 4.19 L' U B R' L U' B U 
38. 3.63 U' B R U L U' L U' R 
39. 3.98 U R' B L R' U' R' U' 
40. 3.03 B U' B U' B L' U' L' 
41. 5.08 U' R' U B' L' U B' L' 
42. 4.13 U' L' B' R' U' B R B' U' 
43. 3.27 R' L U L' U L R' L 
44. 3.71 L R' U L U R L B 
45. 5.06 L' R' B' L' R' U L U' 
46. 4.57 U B' U' R' U' R' B' R' U' 
47. (2.07) B R' L U' L' R' U B U' 
48. 5.42 B' L U' B' R B' U' L' R 
49. 3.16 L' U R B L' U R' L' 
50. 3.57 U' B L R' U' B R' L' 
51. (7.24) R U R' U' L' R' B L' 
52. 4.36 R B R B L R' B R 
53. 4.34 R' U' B R L B L B 
54. 3.57 R B L R' B' U R' B R' 
55. 3.85 R L U' R B U' B' R' L' 
56. 4.30 U' R U' L' R U R' L 
57. 4.72 R U' R L' R' U R B R 
58. (2.48) U L B R U' R L' R' 
59. 6.02 B' L B U' B R' L U' B' 
60. 4.79 U' B U' L R U' B' R' 
61. 4.76 B L B U' R' U' B' R 
62. 4.74 B' R' B L R' U' L B' 
63. 4.16 U' B' L U' B' L' B' R L' 
64. 4.16 L' B R' B' R L' R' B R 
65. 5.79 B L' B' R' L' B' L' U R 
66. 4.44 L B' U' L R' U' B' U' 
67. 3.13 R' U' R' L' U R L' B' U 
68. (2.07) B' R' U B' L' B U' B' 
69. (6.96) R B R' B R' L' U' B' U 
70. 4.99 U' B R' L U L' U L 
71. 3.04 U' L' U R B L' B L' 
72. 3.34 U' L U R B R B' U' R 
73. 4.86 U L B' R U B' L' U' 
74. 6.21 L' U B L R B' L' R B 
75. (2.29) U R' B' L B L' U L 
76. 2.61 U L' R' U R L' R' B R 
77. 3.82 U R' B' L U' B L R L' 
78. 5.50 R L U B' L' U' R L U 
79. 4.12 B L' U R' U' B' L R B' U 
80. 4.67 U B' U R U' L B' L' U' 
81. 4.74 B' R' B' U' R B' L U 
82. 5.86 R B U L B L U L' U' 
83. 5.18 U L B' U B' U' R B 
84. 4.43 R U B R' B U L B' U' 
85. (6.95+) B R L R' L' U' B' R' 
86. 4.85 B R B R' U R' B U' L 
87. 2.93 U L U L' B' U' L' B' 
88. 5.09 L B' L U L' U L B' 
89. 5.10 R' U L U L' B' L B' U' 
90. 5.41 R' B U' L U R' L U 
91. 4.05 R U' B U L R B R 
92. 4.15 R U' R U L B' U B 
93. 3.91 B' R' L U' R L' R B' 
94. 5.81 U R B' R' U L R' L 
95. 4.85 U L R' L' R' L B U R' 
96. 4.55 L' R' L' U' R B' U L U' 
97. 4.87 R U' B R' U R' B R' L' 
98. 5.45 L' R' L B' R L R' B' 
99. 5.58 R' L' U' L R' U' L' B R 
100. 3.28 B' R' U' L U R' L' B


whaaat


----------



## Habs (Jan 28, 2015)

I just got a very lucky solve and beat my PB by 5 seconds. My old PB was 25.30 but I just got a 20.05. I know luck played a big part of this solve but I was still very happy with the result. All I need to do now is keep working on learning F2L so I can get alot better at it and eventually use that method all the time to get my times even better


----------



## porkynator (Jan 28, 2015)

8.14 L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B' U L R F2 D2 B D B2 F2 

ZZ fullstep, can't reconstruct. Easy first 3x2x1, (anti)sune + U perm.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 28, 2015)

8.40, (7.87), 8.02, (9.84), 8.56 => 8.33 a5, also 9.50 a50


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 28, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 8.40, (7.87), 8.02, (9.84), 8.56 => 8.33 a5, also 9.50 a50


Damn! So fast!
I think we need another comp in Finland... And you need to come there 

Unfortunately we won't have one any time soon I think :/


----------



## xlmmaarten (Jan 28, 2015)

2:30 new 4x4 pb


----------



## xlmmaarten (Jan 28, 2015)

looooooool 2:05 4x4 pb


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 28, 2015)

1:55.485 6x6 PB single! No parity, just a good case, FINALLY!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jan 28, 2015)

4:45.01 3BLD mean of 3! I think this is the first time I have ever had 3 successes in a row.



Spoiler



Average: 4:47.72 (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 4:45.01

Time List:
1. 4:21.77 U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 B L2 R' B' L' B R2 D2 U R Rw2 Uw' 
2. 4:47.72 R F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D' L U' B2 R D' B' D F2 Rw2 Uw 
3. 5:05.53 R F2 R U' L' F' L D' R' D2 L' D2 R F2 L B2 L F2 B' Uw2


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 28, 2015)

5.42 pb pll skip (5.57 was set in summer 2013 lol)

I'm pretty sure I have close to 15 5s now


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Not PB. Pretty good tho, especially since my hands are freezing.
Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-28
avg of 5: 10.19
Time List:
1. 9.62 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -4) 
2. 9.78 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0) 
3. (11.63) (4, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4) 
4. 11.16 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
5. (7.64) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, -2)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 29, 2015)

5x5 PB 2:26.32. First sub-2:30


----------



## Julian (Jan 29, 2015)

Average of 5: 8.48
1. 8.48 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 L' B U' B' F L U2 R B' R' 
2. (7.79) B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L R2 D R' F U' R B U2 F 
3. 8.24 L' R2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 U L' F2 R D2 L' U B' 
4. (11.74) F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L R D2 R B L2 D' B2 L R' U L2 R' 
5. 8.72 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 U B L B' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B U2


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 29, 2015)

number of times: 98/100
best time: 2.98
worst time: 12.62

current avg5: 5.41 (σ = 1.80)
*best avg5: 3.72 (σ = 0.55)* SUB-NR! Watch out Kim 

current avg12: 5.06 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 4.73 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 5.42 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 5.42 (σ = 1.26)

Pyra PBs


----------



## Iggy (Jan 29, 2015)

First megaminx session in a while

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-29
solves/total: 21/21

single
best: 1:06.40
worst: 1:26.72

mean of 3
current: 1:10.18 (σ = 3.12)
best: 1:08.69 (σ = 2.16)

avg of 5
current: 1:12.17 (σ = 0.34)
best: 1:09.99 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 12
current: 1:11.34 (σ = 1.61)
best: 1:11.34 (σ = 1.61)

Average: 1:13.88 (σ = 3.92)
Mean: 1:14.12

yay not bad


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 29, 2015)

14.99, (12.01) (15.31) 12.70, 14.04 = 13.91
YES!!!! ao12 pb in 4 months!!! 
12.79, 13.78, (17.51) 13.64, 15.84, 13.99, 15.13, 15.43, 12.88, 17.04, (11.26) 18.16 = 14.80
I think I can call my self sub 15.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Average of 5: 16.95
1. (15.77) F' R2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 F' U B F2 R D L B2 R U' F2 
2. (22.59) B' L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R D' U' F R' D B R2 B2 
3. 18.73 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' R U B D' R U2 L B R2 
4. 15.83 R' D L U' R U2 L2 D B' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L F2 B2 
5. 16.30 B2 R' F2 U L' F L B R D' R2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 

OH


----------



## Iggy (Jan 29, 2015)

ok wat

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-29
avg of 5: 1:04.01

Time List:
1. 1:05.62 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
2. (1:01.43) R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
3. (1:15.34) R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
4. 1:04.07 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
5. 1:02.34 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

PB by over 2 seconds


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 29, 2015)

4x4 ao5 PB 1:02.60, 1:02.80, 1:16.40, 1:03.30, 1:07.87 = 1:04.66


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 29, 2015)

4.42 2gen AO12. What's fast?


----------



## Berd (Jan 29, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 4.42 2gen AO12. What's fast?


Hays has a video on it but idk


----------



## mafergut (Jan 29, 2015)

PB Ao12, still far from sub-20 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-29
*avg of 12: 20.48*

Time List:
1. (15.86) B F2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 D' R' B L2 F2 D L2 B U2 
2. 19.59 U D2 F2 L' D2 F' B R B2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 B' R2 
3. 21.52 B U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 U R' B2 F' R' F' L 
4. 19.05 F R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 R D' R D2 L2 R' U' F' D' U 
5. 22.45 R D' F D2 B R' F L' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' B2 D2 R2 B' D' 
6. 21.08 U R2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 D R2 D L F2 R2 B' F' 
7. 23.08 L2 D F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U B R' D L F' R2 B2 L F' U 
8. 17.94 D' L U R L2 U' B L' B2 R U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' L2 U2 D B2 
9. (26.42) L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U2 F' D F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' R' B F' 
10. 18.43[PLL skip] B F U2 F L2 R2 F' D2 F D2 R D R B2 D2 U' F2 L' F R2 
11. 25.75 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L F2 U' R U F L2 B' U L 
12. 15.94 R2 U F2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 R U L2 F2 R' F' D R' B


----------



## VikingCuber (Jan 29, 2015)

Best average of 12 so far: 20.58 (σ = 0.82)

1. 20.70 D' F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D' F D' U F L F2 R 
2. 20.90 R2 D2 F2 L R B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U R2 B' L U' F' R' U R2 U' 
3. 22.62 R' D L' B2 U' B D R' B2 D2 L2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 
4. 20.79 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F U' L2 F' R U F' U2 F D L F' 
5. 20.28 R U2 B2 F2 L B2 L D2 B2 U2 L B' L R F' R' D2 U' F' R2 D' 
6. 20.37 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 F2 U R' U' L' B R2 B2 U L2 U2 L' 
7. 20.07 R' L B2 U' F' L' F2 U2 F U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 D R2 U B2 L2 
8. (24.49) L D L F B2 L' D F2 L F L2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 
9. 20.37 D' U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 B' U R2 B2 R F U B2 D' R 
10. 19.56 D2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R F2 U B2 U' L' U' L' R D2 B' 
11. (19.43) F' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 D' L D2 F D2 F2 L' F' R 
12. 20.10 U B' D' F U B' D2 R U2 L' R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2


----------



## GG (Jan 29, 2015)

Average of 5: 10.80
1. 11.13 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' F' D U' B' L D B' D' 
2. 9.93 L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D U R D' R2 F2 R D F D2 U' R' 
3. (18.61) D2 B' R L' F' L F2 U R F' U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' D' F2 U F2 
4. (7.67) R2 U L2 B2 D R2 U R2 D R2 D' B L2 F' L B' U F L2 R F 
5. 11.35 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 B' L U2 B U' B2 L2 U' B' 

WHAT THE WHAT.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 29, 2015)

VikingCuber said:


> Best average of 12 so far: 20.58 (σ = 0.82)
> 
> 1. 20.70 D' F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D' F D' U F L F2 R
> 2. 20.90 R2 D2 F2 L R B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U R2 B' L U' F' R' U R2 U'
> ...



How can you be so regular? Right before you I posted an almost identical Ao12 but my times are much more scattered (std dev = 2.87). Yours are almost all 20.x (std dev = 0.8!!!!). I'm envious.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 29, 2015)

Randomly did 2x2 multi, 2/2 in 3:50.60+

I'm especially happy since I onelooked one of the solves and completely guessed the PBL.


----------



## VikingCuber (Jan 29, 2015)

mafergut said:


> How can you be so regular? Right before you I posted an almost identical Ao12 but my times are much more scattered (std dev = 2.87). Yours are almost all 20.x (std dev = 0.8!!!!). I'm envious.


Good question.. I think that is my way of improving at this moment. Most of my solves lately have been pretty consistent and therefore my average have dropped, but my fastest solves haven't dropped significantly.

EDIT:
Just to make it clear, it was also a very very consistent average for me


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 29, 2015)

12.31 official OH average





13 was big fail, should have been better. Decent average anyway, now I have 3 avgs in top 10 results in the world (like Antoine).


----------



## Escher (Jan 30, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 4.42 2gen AO12. What's fast?



I was sub 4.5 on it somewhat regularly just based off first block solutions... I remember getting a 3.9ish average but Feliks got like a 3.6ish one time after learning some 2glls. This is a vid of a 5.06 avg I made 4(!) years ago...

But yeah sub 5 is decently fast. Edit: also 3333rd post, woo.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 30, 2015)

Escher said:


> I was sub 4.5 on it somewhat regularly just based off first block solutions... I remember getting a 3.9ish average but Feliks got like a 3.6ish one time after learning some 2glls. This is a vid of a 5.06 avg I made 4(!) years ago...
> 
> But yeah sub 5 is decently fast. Edit: also 3333rd post, woo.



That was in 25 solves and I've finished 2gll Auf prediction since then, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That was in 25 solves and I've finished 2gll Auf prediction since then, I'll try again tomorrow.



Do it OH please?


----------



## Cale S (Jan 30, 2015)

4x4
1:01.48, 1:19.78, 1:08.00, 1:15.20, 54.42, 53.95, 1:02.27, 1:05.86, 58.12, 1:21.67, 1:00.45, 1:05.91

53.95 single
58.27 avg5 (yay sub-1)
1:05.15 avg12


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2015)

59.40 Megaminx single, 11th sub 1. Been trying to get a sub 1 since yesterday

1:06.22, 1:05.95, (1:06.62), (59.40), 1:01.97 = 1:04.71 avg5

wat, 2nd best avg5 ever


----------



## Escher (Jan 30, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That was in 25 solves and I've finished 2gll Auf prediction since then, I'll try again tomorrow.



GL! I never got round to learning any actual algs for 2gll, I just slowly ended up learning which cases were solved by Sune+Sune variations, I'm sure sub 4 consistently will be very easy after a bit of practise. Most helpful thing usually is getting good at building the 1x2x3 efficiently/ergonomically.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 30, 2015)

Omg.. Finally: 3.915 2 Gen average of 12. Took 250 solves... I really need to work on the first block.

I'll try oh.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 30, 2015)

7x7

2:42.73, 2:55.62, 2:42.27 = 2:46.87 PB mo3

broke my single PB twice in one mo3... cool


----------



## imvelox (Jan 30, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7
> 
> 2:42.73, 2:55.62, 2:42.27 = 2:46.87 PB mo3
> 
> broke my single PB twice in one mo3... cool



wat why so fast :^)


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 30, 2015)

Escher said:


> Did a 54 move solve in 6.73 earlier today, the scramble was lost but I remember the fact it was 8.03 tps and that made me super happy, haven't practised cubing for such a long time <3


Yay!!


----------



## Puggins (Jan 30, 2015)

2x2 Average of 50 that is not so terrible for me. (Just got my WitTwo fixed )

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-30
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 3.03
worst: 10.71

mean of 3
current: 6.80 (σ = 1.79)
best: 4.82 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 5
current: 6.80 (σ = 1.79)
best: 5.10 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 12
current: 6.10 (σ = 1.91)
best: 5.76 (σ = 1.70)

avg of 50
current: 6.76 (σ = 1.42)
best: 6.76 (σ = 1.42)

Average: 6.76 (σ = 1.42)
Mean: 6.75



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 3.21 R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U2 F U2 
2. 4.98 F U2 F U' R U' R U' R U2 
3. 7.48 R' U2 R' F' U F2 U' F2 R 
4. 7.13 F' R U2 F2 R' F R' U2 R' 
5. 6.26 R' F' R2 F U' F' U2 R' U' 
6. 7.58 F R' F2 U R2 F' R' U' F 
7. 8.44 U F2 U' R U2 F' U2 R' U2 
8. 9.70 F' R' F2 R U' R2 F2 R' U' 
9. 9.62 U2 F U' F R' U2 F2 U' R U' 
10. 10.44 R F' R U2 F R2 U' F' R U' 
11. 4.59 R' U R F U' R' F U' F U2 
12. 5.86 F2 R' F R' U R U' F' U2 
13. 6.22 R2 U R U' R' F R2 U2 R' 
14. 9.14 F2 R2 F' R U2 F U F U' 
15. 8.20 U F' R2 U F R2 U2 R' U' 
16. 6.40 R' F2 U2 F U' R2 F U' R2 
17. 6.70 U' F2 U' R F' R U2 R U 
18. 8.39 U2 R F R' U F' U' F2 U' 
19. 6.10 F2 U' F U2 F' U F' U' R U' 
20. 5.92 U' F' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 
21. 5.16 F R2 F R F' U2 R U F 
22. 5.41 R' U' R U' F' R' U R' U' 
23. 3.88 R U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' 
24. 5.82 R' F2 R F2 U' F2 U' F' R' 
25. 7.41 F' U' R F U R U' R' U2 
26. 8.61 U2 F R' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' 
27. 6.55 F' R' U R' U2 R' F2 R' F' R' 
28. 6.86 U F2 U F2 U' F' R2 U R2 
29. 6.68 R' U R' U R' F R2 U' R' 
30. 7.10 F R F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' 
31. 5.40 F2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U F2 
32. 7.16 U R2 U F U2 R2 F U2 F 
33. 8.92 F' U2 R' U F U2 F' R' U' 
34. 7.59 U2 F' U R F R2 U F2 U' 
35. 7.52 U F2 R' U2 R F' U2 F' R U' 
36. 8.32 F R2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U R' 
37. 6.63 R' U2 F' R F2 R U' F' R2 
38. 5.49 U R' U F' R F' U2 F R' 
39. 3.07 R' F U2 F' R2 F R F2 U' 
40. 10.71 R2 U2 R F2 U F R' F2 R' 
41. 5.93 R F U2 R2 F R' U' F R2 U2 
42. 4.71 U2 F' U2 R2 U R F' R' U' 
43. 4.65 F2 R' U F' U' F U2 R' U2 
44. 5.65 F U2 R2 F' R F R U' R2 
45. 7.29 F2 U R U R2 F' U F U' 
46. 9.28 U' F R' F2 R2 F' U' F' U' 
47. 3.03 U' R U2 F' U2 F2 R F' U' 
48. 4.93 F R F' U2 R F U' F U 
49. 6.97 R2 U F R' U2 R U' F2 R2 
50. 8.50 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R F2 R' F2


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Sorry for the long post, don't know how to make a spoiler.


[noparse]


Spoiler



text
text
more text


[/noparse]


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 30, 2015)

First average of 5 with all sub-8s. Done on the Guanlong too!

Average of 5: 7.63
1. 7.61 R2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 R' U' F' R U' R' B L'
2. 7.65 U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 F2 L B2 D2 R' F' D' F D L2 B2 L B'
3. 7.63 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B D' L2 D2 F R' B' U R' U' L'
4. (7.34) L F2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' U' F2 L2 F' U R U2 L2
4. 7.89 U' D2 L F' B2 U2 D R' L U B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D

And a nice avg12:

Average of 12: 8.16
1. 8.91 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B R2 D' L R' D U L' R'
2. 7.61 R2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 R' U' F' R U' R' B L'
3. 7.65 U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 F2 L B2 D2 R' F' D' F D L2 B2 L B'
4. 7.63 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B D' L2 D2 F R' B' U R' U' L'
5. (7.34) L F2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' U' F2 L2 F' U R U2 L2
6. 7.89 U' D2 L F' B2 U2 D R' L U B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D
7. 8.73 D2 U2 R D2 L B2 L U2 R' F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U F' U R2 U' L' F2
8. 8.68 L' B R2 L2 F U B D2 F R L2 F2 R' F2 U2 D2 R U2 R' B2
9. (9.08) B D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 F' U R' D2 F' D2 B' U2 L D' R
10. 8.15 R' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 B' R D' U' B' L' B' F2 R
11. 8.56 R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 R' U' B D' L' R2 U2 F U2
12. 7.83 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U B2 U R B' L' B2 D' U2 F2 U' R U2


----------



## Puggins (Jan 30, 2015)

TDM said:


> [noparse]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks, I will edit the post now.

By the way, gonna try to learn CLL in 10 days  (4.2 algs per day) Definitely possible, I once learned 13 in one day. (OLLs)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 31, 2015)

3x3x3 sim

Best avg5: (5.885) 8.093 (8.476) 7.096 6.558 => 7.249

Both the 5.885 and 6.558 were PLL skips


----------



## Torch (Jan 31, 2015)

10.66 L2 D2 R2 U2 L U2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F' D F' U2 B L2 R2 D' 

x y L' U' F2 U' R2
y L' U L2 U' L'
y U L' U L2 U' L'
U2 R U R'
L' U' L
U L' U' L U L F' L' F
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2

40/10.66=3.75 TPS

Probably the easiest F2L I've ever had. It could have been sub-10 or maybe even PB if I didn't do a bunch of Us before OLL.


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

15-solve session with my new incredible store-bought cube.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Rubik's cube
Jan 31, 2015 11:02:45 AM - 11:24:24 AM

Mean: 25.25
Average: 25.40
Best time: 18.30
Median: 26.01
Worst time: 30.23
Standard deviation: 3.02

Best average of 5: 23.25
9-13 - (18.30) 24.45 25.01 20.29 (30.23)

Best average of 12: 24.74
1-12 - 22.65 26.58 24.16 24.04 26.95 26.44 26.83 (28.61) (18.30) 24.45 25.01 20.29

1. 22.65 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' U' F' U2 R' D2 U2 B' U2 L'
2. 26.58 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' D R' B' D F L2 U B L D2
3. 24.16 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F U F' U2 R' D R2 L2 B D2
4. 24.04 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U R' B R2 L U' B2 R U F' R2 U'
5. 26.95 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B R D2 B' F2 D R2 D2 U F' D'
6. 26.44 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 D B D2 R L2 F2 L2 U2 B' U F L'
7. 26.83 R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F' L2 B2 L' B F2 L' F' U2 R2 U2
8. 28.61 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L U2 L2 B' F' D' R' F2 U2 L'
9. 18.30 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R' F' R' D B F L2 B' D2 L D'
10. 24.45 D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R' U2 B' D U2 L B' L2 U' L2
11. 25.01 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 R' L' B' L D F' R' D' B2 U' L'
12. 20.29 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D R2 B U B2 L' U B' R2 D' U2 L U'
13. 30.23 R2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R B2 R' F' L B R D2 F2 D2 U2
14. 26.01 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R B R B' R2 D2 U' L2 B' F
15. 28.18 D F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F D' L' U2 R' L2 F2 U F D' B


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 31, 2015)

OH Average of 50: 19.19


Spoiler



1. (15.63) F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 U R B U' R' F' R' D B' U2 L2 
2. 16.35 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 L D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 B' 
3. 22.68 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R' B R2 U' F' R F' R2 B2 U 
4. 18.13 L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R B D' F2 R B' R2 U R F' 
5. 19.15 R' L' D' L2 D B D' F' B L' F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 
6. 20.92 U B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L' B R' F' L' R D U' L' D' 
7. 19.12 R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U F2 U F2 R2 F' U' R B2 L U F2 D B' U' 
8. 18.29 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R F L2 D L' D2 B2 R2 B' F2 D 
9. (14.80) F R' D' R U' B' L2 D' B2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U' 
10. 16.04 B2 U2 B' U2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B R U2 F2 D' U' B L' U' L2 F 
11. (27.62) U F B2 R' U' B2 D2 F D' R L2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 
12. (14.95) D2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 R2 B D2 B' U2 R U L2 R2 B2 R2 B R D2 U2 
13. 18.13 R2 F L2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B R' B2 R B L D' U L F2 
14. 16.29 F2 D2 F R2 B' D2 F U2 F' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B R B2 U' F' R' 
15. 21.15 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R D' B2 R' D B U R' F D 
16. 22.79 L2 U2 B' F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 L F2 L2 F' U R' U L 
17. 20.09 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L' U B D' R' D L' D F' U2 
18. 21.71 F2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 F R2 B U2 R2 D' R' B' L F2 D' R2 B U2 B 
19. 20.85 U' D' L' U2 D B' D F2 U R L D2 R F2 D2 R' L' B2 R 
20. 17.55 B L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' L F' D L' D L' B' R B D 
21. 17.74 F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B L' U F' L' B' L' D F' U2 B 
22. 19.48 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D L2 F2 L' D U2 B2 F2 L2 B L D2 
23. 16.93 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D L B2 L' B F2 L' D U' L2 U' 
24. 18.80 B2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R F2 R' D2 R2 B' R' D B F' D' F U F' R2 
25. 18.66 B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F L R2 B2 F' R2 D' R' D2 
26. 20.73 D2 F L F R U' L2 D' F' U D2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R B2 R2 U2 R 
27. 19.05 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 F R' U' B R' D L2 F2 L' D' 
28. 21.45 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' B R2 U' B2 L' U L' D2 F' 
29. 18.81 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 R U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' L R D' B L2 U' F 
30. 17.39 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' U F' D' F L' B' F D' F2 R2 U 
31. 21.74 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B R' U R D' B' R F2 R B 
32. (24.09) B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L B' D2 R2 D2 U L D2 R U2 B 
33. 19.22 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F R B2 R2 B U' L2 D' R' F' 
34. 19.36 U2 B F U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' D B' D' F L' F2 R2 
35. 16.82 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F' U2 L' F R' U2 L2 U L R 
36. 17.76 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' R' U' L' R' D' B R' U F2 
37. 21.39 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D' B U F2 D' B' R U2 L' D' 
38. 17.57 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' R F2 U B' R' B R' F 
39. 19.05 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U L2 R' B2 R2 D' F' D B' F' L 
40. 21.73 F R' U' F U2 D2 R' F' R F U' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 
41. 17.54 D2 R' B2 R' U2 L B2 R D2 B2 L2 B L' B2 R2 D' L F L' R2 
42. 21.53 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U B U R' B2 U2 R F L' B U' 
43. (24.36) B R' L B' R' U D F' U2 B' U' F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U2 
44. 19.52 R D2 F2 L2 U R' F D' F B R2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 
45. 18.75 R2 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 L D2 R B' U L2 F' D U R' 
46. 16.67 U2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' U F U' B' D' L B2 D 
47. 18.21 R2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F' R' U F2 L' B L R B' U 
48. 21.02 B U R B D' B2 L' F B' R L2 U D B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 
49. 19.29 U R D' R' L2 U2 L' D' F D F' U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' 
50. 18.77 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R B2 D F' D2 L R D' L2 B2



there was a 16.37 ao5 in there with counting sub-15.


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

PB Ao12.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Rubik's cube
Jan 31, 2015 12:31:46 PM - 12:43:04 PM

Mean: 23.44
Average: 23.46
Best time: 20.13
Median: 23.94
Worst time: 26.48
Standard deviation: 1.94

Best average of 5: 22.48
1-5 - (20.13) 23.73 20.68 23.03 (25.04)

Best average of 12: 23.46
1-12 - (20.13) 23.73 20.68 23.03 25.04 24.31 (26.48) 22.71 24.15 24.27 25.80 20.91

1. 20.13 D' U B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' U2 F' R2 L' D B' L2 U2 B2 U'
2. 23.73 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U B2 R D2 U' B2 D L2 B' U' R' F2 D2
3. 20.68 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' D' L2 B R B2 F' R U' B2 U
4. 23.03 D R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B U' F D2 L U B' R' L' D U
5. 25.04 U B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U F' R D' U F2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 D'
6. 24.31 F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R' F D2 U R' D2 B R' B2 R U'
7. 26.48 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L B R U2 R2 F' U F2 L2 U2
8. 22.71 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D L' R2 U R' F2 D' B' R2 U2 F' U'
9. 24.15 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U F' L D U F2 L2
10. 24.27 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D B' F' U' B2 L U F2 R' B L2
11. 25.80 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R B F' D B L' D' B2 R2 L
12. 20.91 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D' L' F U' R B U' F' R2 D R' L'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 31, 2015)

megaminx
1:59.19, 2:53.72, 2:26.13, 2:13.32, 2:11.46

finally sub-2 single, 2:16.97 avg5


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2015)

I got Pyra OcR average and beat Jay!!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2015)

55.36 megaminx PB single watwat

Edit: (55.36), 1:07.46, 1:06.77, 1:09.00, 1:13.75, 1:08.08, 1:17.05, 1:05.09, 1:05.14, (1:19.32), 58.30, 1:06.36 = 1:07.70 avg12

counting 58.30 wat. 0.02 slower than PB


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 31, 2015)

Second/third best 3x3 single (can't remember what my other sub-10 was) with a PLL skip.
9.55

D F U B2 R L F2 B' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R

x' y'
L' D' R' D' L' D'
L' U L
U' R U' R' U R U R'
U2 y R U' R' U2' y L' U' L
U R U' R' U y' R' U R
U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R'

46 moves = 4.82 TPS. Pretty good.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 31, 2015)

OH stats: (hide)
number of times: 103/103
best time: 14.34
worst time: 28.01

current avg5: 19.89 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 16.94 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 19.69 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 18.23 (σ = 2.21)

current avg50: 19.59 (σ = 1.89)
best avg50: 18.90 (σ = 1.65)

current avg100: 19.32 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.32 (σ = 1.75)

session avg: 19.33 (σ = 1.66)
session mean: 19.41


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 31, 2015)

(5x5)


CyanSandwich said:


> Aiming for the next ao100 to be sub-3


Yep
best time: 2:15.66
best avg5: 2:39.92 (σ = 8.56)
best avg12: 2:42.91 (σ = 10.67)
current avg100: 2:55.81 (σ = 12.81)

Also, near the end I got a PB single and beat it by 10 seconds on the next solve.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jan 31, 2015)

14.56 ao12 and 12.87 ao5!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 31, 2015)

9.076 Average of 12, second best.

*Insane:*
4.890 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' F' D' F D' F' D
x
F U F2 U2 l // XXcross
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-3
U L U' L' // F2L-3
U R U R D R' U' R D' R2 U2 // ZBLL


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2015)

All the megaminx solves I've done over the past few days

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-31
solves/total: 218/220

single
best: 55.36
worst: 1:38.93

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 68.34)
best: 1:02.66 (σ = 3.66)

avg of 5
current: 1:08.04 (σ = 1.55)
best: 1:04.01 (σ = 1.64)

avg of 12
current: 1:10.93 (σ = 6.74)
best: 1:07.09 (σ = 4.90)

avg of 50
current: 1:11.55 (σ = 5.00)
best: 1:09.55 (σ = 5.02)

avg of 100
current: 1:10.97 (σ = 4.77)
best: 1:10.65 (σ = 4.88)

Average: 1:12.11 (σ = 5.04)
Mean: 1:12.13

PBs everywhere. There were 5 sub 1s in there



Bindedsa said:


> *Insane:*
> 4.890 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' F' D' F D' F' D
> x
> F U F2 U2 l // XXcross
> ...



Woah nice :O


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 31, 2015)

57.48 2nd sub 1 single!


----------



## timeless (Jan 31, 2015)

timeless said:


> 11.26 L' R U' B2 F U' R2 D L' F' R2 F2 U' R2 B R2 B' D L2 U2 B2 L' R2 D L'



4th sub 12 PLL skip
11.46 R2 U R U2 F' L2 B2 D L U R2 B U2 R2 L F B D2 L' R B2 R' F' L B'


----------



## mafergut (Jan 31, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.076 Average of 12, second best.
> 
> *Insane:*
> 4.890 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' F' D' F D' F' D
> ...



Oh, come on!!!! How can you be so fast?

Great job, man!!!! I'm envious.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 31, 2015)

It's only my 4th best Ao5 but it's the 1st time I manage to get 5 sub-20s in a row.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-31
avg of 5: 19.22

Time List:
(19.82), 19.76, 19.42, (18.27), 18.48

I won't tell you how badly I spoiled the Ao50 later on...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 31, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Oh, come on!!!! How can you be so fast?
> 
> Great job, man!!!! I'm envious.


That solve was ridiculously lucky, I've only ever had 1 other sub 6 and it was a 5.9.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 31, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That solve was ridiculously lucky, I've only ever had 1 other sub 6 and it was a 5.9.



Plenty fast anyway. My PB is a lucky 12.4 and I don't think I'll ever get close to that again.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 31, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Plenty fast anyway. My PB is a lucky 12.4 and I don't think I'll ever get close to that again.



I personally guarantee if you continue to practice you will.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 31, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.076 Average of 12, second best.
> 
> *Insane:*
> 4.890 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' F' D' F D' F' D
> ...



That double X cross is insane O.O

Oh and 1:33.71 5x5 Single PB D


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-31
avg of 100: 5.91

Time List:
8.16, 6.74, 6.29, 7.72, 6.45, 5.50, 6.66, 5.19, 6.48, 8.64, 6.21, 6.15+, 6.10, 7.09, 5.45, 7.32, 4.57, (2.19), 4.24, 6.83, 8.96, (13.65), 6.25, (15.71), 4.38, 6.19, 6.06, (DNF(4.97)), 5.22, 5.76, 6.93, 5.05, 5.50, 6.36, 4.30, 6.65, 5.08, (3.28), 5.45, 7.43, 9.03, 5.59, 5.43, 5.34, 6.57, 6.37, 6.87, 4.94, 6.92, 4.34, 6.57, (2.41), 3.41, 4.59, 6.64, 5.61, 4.11, 5.24, 7.03, 4.65, 4.58, 6.91, 5.27, (9.05), 4.91, 4.71, 4.52, 8.62, 7.51, 5.08, 4.55, 7.23, (DNF(5.99)), 5.50, 5.85, 5.62, 5.45, 6.30, 5.70, 4.70, 4.94, (3.33), 8.06, 6.82, 4.94, 5.26, 5.87, 4.54, 3.89, 5.58, 4.87, 4.96, (3.40), 5.09, 6.85, 6.31, 6.29, 6.97, 5.23, 5.79

Sub 6 on 2x2 yey


----------



## JackJ (Jan 31, 2015)

Average: 11.84
Best: 10.21
Worst: 35.35
Mean: 13.66
Standard Deviation: 6.61



Spoiler



1: 12.97	U2 D B U' L2 F2 R2 F' R' U' D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 B2
2: 11.67	U F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F' U' F' U' B U' F' U2 L' R'
3: 13.04	R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' R D B' L B F R' B D2 R' D
4: (35.35)	R U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 F U' B' D' L B2 U F' U'
5: 10.61	L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D U2 R2 D2 U' L' U F D2 R2 U2 R' D' F' U'
6: 11.37	F R U2 L D L F2 R' B D R L' F2 R L2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2
7: (10.21)	B2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' L F2 R2 D2 U B L B2 L2
8: 10.77	B' U' D B L' U' F B D B U' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U'
9: 12.14	D F2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 D' B' U' L U' L' R' D2 L' D'
10: 12.97	L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D B2 U R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U' L' B F D2 L2
11: 12.34	F' R2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F L' B' L' B U' R F' R D U'
12: 10.51	L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' D' L R' B' F' L F2 U' L R'


Did this at a cube meet. Wasn't really paying too much attention. That's why my standard deviation is so crazy.


----------



## Puggins (Jan 31, 2015)

Better than yesterday's. CLL Progress: 17/42
Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-31
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 3.31
worst: 11.70

mean of 3
current: 5.03 (σ = 1.14)
best: 4.70 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 5
current: 5.37 (σ = 0.56)
best: 5.28 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 12
current: 5.87 (σ = 1.06)
best: 5.86 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 50
current: 6.42 (σ = 1.49)
best: 6.42 (σ = 1.49)

Average: 6.42 (σ = 1.49)
Mean: 6.53

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 5.27 U R' U' R2 U F' U2 R F 
2. 7.42 R' U' R' U' F2 U2 R U' R 
3. 5.98 R2 U F' R2 F2 U' F' R' U2 
4. 6.98 U2 F' U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R 
5. 9.51 R' U' R F' U2 R2 F U' F2 
6. 3.31 F2 U2 F U' R F2 R F2 R2 
7. 3.93 F2 U2 R F' R2 U R2 U2 R' 
8. 8.11 U F R2 F U F' U R' U' 
9. 10.59 U F' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 
10. 6.07 F' U2 F' U2 R F R2 F2 U 
11. 4.47 F R' U2 R2 F' U' R U2 R 
12. 5.23 R F R' U' F2 R' F U' R2 
13. 11.70 U' F2 R U F2 R F2 R U2 
14. 5.72 U' F' U2 F U' F' R' F' R U' 
15. 7.67 U2 F U' F' U R' U2 R U' 
16. 7.07 R' F U' F2 R2 U' R' U R 
17. 5.69 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F 
18. 7.90 R F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U R' 
19. 11.52 R' U' R2 F U' F' R U R2 
20. 4.25 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U' 
21. 5.69 U F U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R' 
22. 5.91 F U' F2 R U R2 F' U R2 U' 
23. 3.67 R2 U2 F U' R F2 R' U' R' 
24. 6.39 R F2 R' F2 U2 R F R2 U' 
25. 4.43 F R' U R' U F2 U2 R2 F' 
26. 8.15 F2 R U F2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
27. 6.52 U F' R2 U R' U2 F R F' 
28. 3.70 U F' U F R U2 R U F2 
29. 9.22 U2 F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R U2 
30. 7.08 F R U F' U' R F2 R2 U' 
31. 6.94 R U F2 U' R F R2 U2 R' 
32. 6.72 U R' F R' F R2 U R' U2 
33. 9.08 U R U R2 U F2 R2 F' U' 
34. 7.15 U F' R F2 U' F2 U F U' 
35. 4.94 R2 U2 R' F U' R U2 R' F 
36. 8.10 R2 F2 U2 F R' F' R' U' R' 
37. 7.22 U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
38. 6.12 R' F R2 U' R' U' F2 R U2 
39. 6.93 F U' R2 U' F U F R2 U 
40. 6.04 R2 F U' R F' U2 R' F R' 
41. 7.42 F' R2 F U2 R' U R2 U R' U' 
42. 3.31 R F R F' R U F' R' U2 
43. 6.54 F' U R F' U R2 F2 U' F' U2 
44. 6.11 U' R F' U F U' F' R' U' 
45. 9.23 F2 U F2 U' F R2 U2 F' R' 
46. 5.81 U2 F R U2 R F R' F U' 
47. 4.73 F U2 F' R2 F R' U F U 
48. 5.65 F' R2 F' U2 R F U R F2 
49. 3.71 R2 U' R' U2 F U2 R' U' R2 
50. 5.73 U' R2 U R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 31, 2015)

1:50.206 5x5 single, beats my previous by a second.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 1, 2015)

5x5
2:04.76, 2:06.74, 2:25.43, 2:17.51, 2:08.43, 2:20.84, 1:55.06, 2:27.36, 1:46.97, 2:25.36, 2:12.50, 2:16.43

2:13.31 avg12
1:46.97 single


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2015)

34.12 4x4 single, 2nd best solve ever


----------



## Puggins (Feb 1, 2015)

Another 2x2 Average of 50. Getting better.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-31
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 3.32
worst: 9.92

mean of 3
current: 5.48 (σ = 0.44)
best: 5.18 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 5
current: 5.41 (σ = 0.33)
best: 5.23 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 12
current: 5.83 (σ = 1.03)
best: 5.83 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 50
current: 6.26 (σ = 1.02)
best: 6.26 (σ = 1.02)

Average: 6.26 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 6.29

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 9.92 R U R' F R2 U2 F R' U' 
2. 6.49 R' U' F' U' F U' F U2 R' 
3. 5.38 R U2 R F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' 
4. 6.68 F2 U R' U2 R U' R U R2 
5. 5.91 F2 U2 R' F U R2 U2 F' U' 
6. 6.77 F' U' R' F2 U2 R U' R' U 
7. 4.93 U F R U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
8. 6.44 U' R U' R U2 R' F U R U 
9. 5.73 F' R2 F U R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
10. 6.72 F2 U R F' R2 U2 R2 U' R 
11. 8.20 U2 F R' F U2 R U' F2 R' 
12. 6.88 F' R2 U' F' U2 F2 U2 F' U 
13. 5.15 R' U2 R F R' U2 R' F U' 
14. 3.79 F U2 R2 F' U' R F' U F' U' 
15. 7.94 U2 F R U' R F U R' F2 U 
16. 6.80 R U' R U' R U2 R F' R' 
17. 7.57 U2 R' F R' U2 R U' R2 U 
18. 4.87 U F U' R F R2 U' R2 U' 
19. 5.52 U F2 U F' U F' U2 F U' 
20. 8.29 R' U' R U' F U2 F2 R' U' 
21. 6.33 F R U2 R' F2 R F' R U 
22. 9.60 R U2 R2 F U' R' F2 R U 
23. 5.74 F U' R F R' U R F' R2 
24. 7.32 U F' U' F U' R2 F R2 U' 
25. 6.40 F R' U R2 F U' F' R F' 
26. 4.73 F' R' U' R' U2 R' U F2 U 
27. 6.99 R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U2 R' F' 
28. 6.89 F2 R F R2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
29. 6.18 U' F R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' F' 
30. 6.90 F R' F' R' F U2 F U2 F' U' 
31. 6.54 U R2 F2 U' F' R' U' F' U' 
32. 4.28 R2 F U' R U F' U2 R F 
33. 6.64 F R2 U' F' U F2 R' U F' U 
34. 4.70 U2 F2 R2 U' R' F U R' U 
35. 4.45 R U' R U' R F2 R F' U' 
36. 6.97 F2 U R' U F R2 U' F' R U' 
37. 7.91 R F U' R F2 U2 R F' U 
38. 6.28 F2 R' U' F2 R U' R2 U2 F2 
39. 7.99 U' F' U2 R' F R2 F R U2 
40. 3.32 R2 U2 R U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 
41. 7.46 U2 R2 U R2 F' R' F' U F2 
42. 5.47 F R U R' F U F2 R' U' 
43. 4.72 U' F R2 U R2 U' F2 U' R 
44. 7.69 F' U' R' F2 R U R2 F' R' 
45. 6.08 R' F' R2 F' U2 R U2 R' U2 
46. 4.68 U2 R2 U R F R U2 F2 R2 
47. 5.76 R F' U2 F U' F R F' R 
48. 5.10 F' U2 F' R F2 U' R' F' U 
49. 5.97 F' U F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 
50. 5.38 R' U2 R' F U' R2 U' F2 R'


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2015)

57.79 megaminx single, 2nd best solve ever I think


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sub-Kennan at 3x3 single and average


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> Sub-Kennan at 3x3 single and average



I'm coming for you next comp. 

#yearofthekennan?


----------



## Berd (Feb 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-1
avg of 100: 5.87

Time List:
5.63, 4.66, 6.25, 6.11, 7.77, 4.71, 8.17, 5.30, 6.64, 6.45, 6.21, (2.32), 4.18, 7.03, 5.91, 6.92, 5.20, 6.53, 5.94, 6.32, 5.73, 5.00, 5.32, 6.46, 6.15, 5.16, 4.12, 5.37, 5.45, (9.81), (DNF(5.83)), 5.24, 6.97+, 6.10, 6.76, 6.81, 4.03, 5.27, 5.24, 6.61, (3.86), 5.56, 6.18, (8.18), 7.07, 6.03, 5.75, 6.10, (DNF(6.82)), 4.84, 5.94, 6.05, 5.24, 5.49, 6.44, 4.08, 5.98, 7.45, 7.77, 6.36, 5.64, 4.26, 5.33, 4.12, (3.44), 5.06, 7.50, 6.51, 5.66, 4.46, 8.03, 5.47, 5.36, 7.23, 4.51, 6.39, 6.98, 5.47, 5.00, 5.50, 7.04, 6.27, 5.77, (2.83), 5.22, 6.67, 5.91, (3.96), 6.43, 5.81, 6.81, 5.44, 6.60, 5.86, 5.61, (10.38), 4.38, 4.79, 5.06, 5.91

More 2x2...


----------



## mafergut (Feb 1, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I personally guarantee if you continue to practice you will.



Even though I'm 44? I'm not so sure but thank you very much for your encouragement! I will definitely keep trying.


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2015)

First Roux sub-9.

16. 8.65 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 U F D B R' D2 B' L' B' D' F2

y' x // Inspection
F' // F2B-1 (1/1)
U B // F2B-2 (2/3)
U' U2 r' U' R // F2B-3 (5/8) (knew I would make the pair from inspection, but thought it went in FR)
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2B-4 (12/20) (knew how to preserve CO for this case but didn't see it luckily: I would've got a Y perm)
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (7/27)
M2 U' M' U' M // EO (5/32)
U M' U2 M // ULUR (4/36)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // EP (7/43)

4.97 TPS!


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Feb 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> are you sure






qqwref said:


> Those numbers aren't valid because:
> - You didn't just get 3 LL skips with U2 AUF in a row, you got them in some number of solves, so you have to take that into account - for example if I flipped 6 coins and got 3 heads the probability is not 1/8
> - Hand scrambles are not random: they're not independent (people tend to do the same thing over and over, so you probably used the same move sequences several times) and each one is not necessarily properly scrambled (you may have done a sequence of moves over an over, having very little effect or doing the equivalent of only a few moves).
> - 15552*4 = 62208



-If you read note 1, you would know that I already knew this. 
-They are as random as they need to be. It makes no difference if the cube is fully-scrambled apart from a completed yellow cross when blue is chosen to be solved. Don't make a ghastly assertion by saying that the whole calculation is invalid because I might have not applied a fully-random scramble sequence to the cube each time. I am not stupid, I know not to spam a 3-gen RUF scramble and claim the cube is properly scrambled. I used at least a 5-gen scramble hand scramble each time, turning at about 4-5tps for 15 seconds and making a deliberate attempt not to repeat myself. Ok, so you didn't know this at the time, but don't use it as evidence to prove the invalidity of the figure. 
-The sum, although incorrect, could be so due to a plethora of reasons. For example, accidentally pressing the wrong key or entering a different figure altogether. You can see it is wrong easily just by inspection: 

15 * 4:
15 * 2 = 30
30 * 2 = 60 
not 4...

I obviously didn't proof read my post and hence the aforementioned error.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 1, 2015)

4th one in 3 days. Sub 6. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-1
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 2.56
worst: 8.94

mean of 3
current: 6.23 (σ = 1.18)
best: 4.06 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 5
current: 6.23 (σ = 1.18)
best: 5.06 (σ = 1.40)

avg of 12
current: 6.34 (σ = 1.00)
best: 5.30 (σ = 1.06)

*avg of 50
current: 5.92 (σ = 0.88)
best: 5.92 (σ = 0.88)*

Average: 5.92 (σ = 0.88)
Mean: 5.92



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 3.89 F U2 F' U' R' U F' U R2 
2. 6.65 F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R 
3. 6.17 F' R U' F R F2 R2 U2 F' 
4. 6.53 U F' U F2 U' F' R2 U R2 
5. 4.22 U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R' F U' 
6. 5.45 U' F R U2 F' U2 F' R U2 
7. 5.70 F2 U' R' U R2 F U2 F U' 
8. 7.11 F2 U' R F R' U2 F2 R' U 
9. 6.83 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 F' R2 F' 
10. 8.39 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U F R U' 
11. 5.86 U' F' U' F2 R2 F' U F2 U' 
12. 5.39 F' R2 F U2 R' F' R F2 U' 
13. 5.00 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F R U' 
14. 5.68 U' F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R U' R 
15. 5.34 R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 R2 
16. 6.81 U2 F' R F2 U2 R U F' U' 
17. 5.95 U F2 U' F U' F' U2 R U 
18. 5.98 U R U2 R U F2 U F U2 
19. 7.15 R U R F' R2 U R' U R' 
20. 5.43 U' R' F U2 R' F' U R2 F' U' 
21. 6.18 R U2 F2 R F R U2 F' R' 
22. 5.45 U R' U F2 R2 U' R F2 R' 
23. 4.68 R F U' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U 
24. 2.56 R U' R' F2 R U' R' U' F' 
25. 6.22 F U' F R2 U' R F R F 
26. 5.68 F2 R' F U F U' R2 U R 
27. 5.70 R' U R2 F R F2 R2 U R' U' 
28. 5.47 R F2 R' U F U R2 F2 R' 
29. 6.47 F' R2 F' U' R2 F R F2 U2 
30. 6.62 R U F U' F U F' R' U' 
31. 6.57 R2 F R' U2 R' F U2 F' U R' 
32. 3.57 F' R2 U R' F2 U R U R' U' 
33. 4.83 F2 U R U F' R2 F' U' R 
34. 3.79 R F2 R U2 R U R2 F2 U' 
35. 8.94 U2 F' U F R2 U R2 U2 F 
36. 6.61 U' F' U F' R U R F' R2 
37. 5.45 R F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R' U' 
38. 5.85 R' F' U' F2 U' F R' F' R U' 
39. 6.76 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
40. 7.61 F' R2 U' F U2 R2 F U' R' U' 
41. 4.26 F R U' R U2 R U R2 F2 
42. 4.68 U R U' R2 F U F U R 
43. 6.35 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R' F U2 
44. 6.82 F' U' F U' F R' U' F2 U 
45. 7.10 U' F2 U' R U' F' U' F2 U' 
46. 5.41 U' R' U2 R2 F U' R' F U 
47. 8.14 U2 R' U2 R U' F2 R F2 R' 
48. 7.59 R' U F' U2 F R' F U' F2 
49. 5.52 F R' F U2 R' F' R' F2 R U2 
50. 5.58 F' R2 U' R' U R U' R2 F2


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 1, 2015)

49.39 ao100 Megaminx



imvelox said:


> wat why so fast :^)



because I need a world record for becoming a platin member


----------



## Caff3in3fr33 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just set a new PB for 3x3, my first sub-10: 9.98

Scramble was crazy easy:
F' L F2 L' B' D2 B U L2 F U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2

Reconstruction:
y'
D U' L' U L F R' F'
R U2 R2 U' R
U2 R U' R'
U L U2 L' U L U' L'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U

5.41 TPS


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 1, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Smashed all of my 3x3 PBs except for single, also 4:00.004 6x6 single, so close to sub 4:00


1:50.203 5x5 solve, also 48.639 4x4 solve, about .5 off of PB, but it was OLL parity, but PLL skip.


----------



## imvelox (Feb 1, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 49.39 ao100 Megaminx
> 
> 
> 
> because I need a world record for becoming a platin member



Ok so i should stop playing cod and practicing again 7x7 :^)
Also wat mega avg100

Got this on pov:
Average of 5: 9.42
1. (8.39) R B' L' U F2 B R' B' U2 F' U2 F2 B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 
2. 8.70 B2 D2 L R2 D2 L' R2 D2 B2 R' F' U F2 L' D2 R D F2 U' R' 
3. (11.21) U R2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 D2 U' B' R' F L' B' D2 L' R2 B2 U' R2 
4. 9.88 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D B U R' U2 F D' U' R 
5. 9.68 F2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R F D' L' D R2 U' B L2 F


----------



## Puggins (Feb 1, 2015)

Another sub 6. Going after the state record average of 2.32.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-1
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 3.30
worst: 9.29

mean of 3
current: 6.08 (σ = 0.55)
best: 4.02 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 5
current: 6.08 (σ = 0.55)
best: 4.80 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 12
current: 6.39 (σ = 1.07)
best: 5.24 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 50
current: 5.81 (σ = 0.82)
best: 5.81 (σ = 0.82)

Average: 5.81 (σ = 0.82)
Mean: 5.86

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 6.17 U' R2 F R F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
2. 6.16 R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U F R2 
3. 5.31 U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U R2 U2 
4. 6.42 R2 U2 R' F U2 F U2 R U2 
5. 5.86 F2 U F2 R2 F' R' F U R' 
6. 5.38 R U2 F' U' F' R2 U F2 U 
7. 5.33 U2 R2 U R' F R2 F R2 U 
8. 6.29 R2 F R U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 
9. 4.43 R F' R2 F R U' R2 U R' 
10. 6.11 U2 F' U R2 F U' F2 R' U 
11. 7.27 F R2 F' R' U2 F2 R F U' 
12. 5.49 U2 F R U' F2 R F2 R U' 
13. 6.72 F2 U R U2 F R U2 F' R' 
14. 5.63 U F' U' F U' R F2 U2 F' U2 
15. 5.01 R2 U F R U R2 F' U2 F U2 
16. 3.30 R U R2 F' R F' R2 U F2 
17. 3.76 R2 U R F2 U' R2 F2 U' F 
18. 6.43 F2 R U2 R F2 R2 U' R' U 
19. 6.11 U2 F R2 F' R2 U R' U' R2 U' 
20. 6.57 F U' R' U F2 U' R2 U R' 
21. 8.90 R' F2 R' U' R2 F R F U' 
22. 5.06 F2 R' F' U R' F U2 F U 
23. 4.61 R2 U F2 R' U F' U R U R' 
24. 5.15 U F U2 R2 F R F U2 F2 U' 
25. 4.07 F U R' F U2 F R F2 U' 
26. 6.68 R' F' U2 F2 R U' R F R' 
27. 5.70 R U2 F U' R2 U R2 F' R 
28. 5.44 F2 U' F R F2 U' R U2 F' 
29. 5.68 U' F2 U' R' U F' R F2 U' 
30. 4.86 U2 R F U' F2 R2 U' R F' U' 
31. 6.02 U2 F2 R2 F R' F2 U2 R U 
32. 6.94 R2 F2 R' U2 F' U R F2 U 
33. 4.94 R F' U R U2 R' U F' R2 
34. 4.69 U F2 U' R F2 R U2 R U2 
35. 7.06 F R U' R U' F R U' R 
36. 5.86 U' F' U R2 U F U2 F U2 
37. 5.58 F U R' U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 
38. 4.47 U R F' R2 F U' R2 F R' U2 
39. 5.90 U2 F R2 F U F2 U' F' U' 
40. 5.16 U' R F' U2 F' R' F U2 R2 
41. 6.82 F2 R' F2 U F' R U R U2 
42. 7.62 F2 U R' U' R' F2 U' F2 R2 
43. 4.54 F' R U2 F2 U' R F' U R 
44. 9.29 F' R2 F U R' U2 F2 R' U' 
45. 8.25 R U' F2 R' F R2 U' R2 U 
46. 6.95 R2 F R' F' U2 F' U2 F' R2 
47. 4.92 U R F' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
48. 6.71 R2 F' R F' R2 F' R' U R' U' 
49. 5.82 U' R' U2 R F2 R F R' U2 
50. 5.70 R2 F' U2 F U' R U2 F U'


----------



## Myachii (Feb 1, 2015)

Sub-15 3x3 Ao5. With a 50mm ZhanChi.

13.60	 R2 L U B' F' D2 B2 D B D' B L2 B2 L2 U' D2 B L2 U2 R U R B F' U'
14.76 D' L2 U2 F' B' R2 U2 B' U' R B' F U F D' R' D U' L2 D R L' D L' R2
20.20 L2 F' D2 R L F2 L' F2 B' U2 R' D L' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B R' B L2 U'
13.53 B' U L D F D L2 R2 F' L U2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U F2 L2 D' F2 B2 D F2
16.42 R2 B' F' U2 L' U F' B' R2 F2 L' D' U L2 B' U' D' L' U B' F' D2 L R D

Average - 14.93


----------



## Chree (Feb 1, 2015)

Held a competition in Portland that actually went well!

Had 2 sub14 3x3 singles. Took 4th in 5x5. Was on the bubble for 2x2 finals. Had a sub50 4x4 single (with OLL parity). Stayed on schedule. And introduced about 50 newbies to the WCA. T'was awesome.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 1, 2015)

5x5 PBs:

1:22.92 Ao5 and 1:27.62 Ao12!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 1, 2015)

Sq-1 parity cubeshape progress: know most of it, but not every case. Had a couple of attempts tonight at a legit AO12 (using 15s inspection). First one was bad, then:

(35.20), 23.50, 35.13, 24.58, 26.33, 27.62, 29.33, 30.05, 26.67, 31.81+, 30.05, (22.36)
= 28.51 AO12, 26.18 AO5

All successful (no parity algs needed) . Very stressful though, at this stage trying for an AO50 might give me a heart attack. Global accuracy with untimed inspection is about 95%, mostly stupid mistakes.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 1, 2015)

6th in 3 days. Sub 6 seconds again .

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-1
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 2.54
worst: 8.25

mean of 3
current: 6.76 (σ = 0.65)
best: 4.11 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 5
current: 6.20 (σ = 0.46)
best: 4.74 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 12
current: 6.00 (σ = 1.03)
best: 4.82 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 50
current: 5.75 (σ = 1.08)
best: 5.75 (σ = 1.08)

Average: 5.75 (σ = 1.08)
Mean: 5.71

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 5.04 R' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' U R U2 
2. 7.16 F2 R2 F R2 U F' U2 R' U' 
3. 5.99 U F2 R2 F R U2 R' U2 R2 
4. 6.50 F U2 F R U' F2 R F2 U' 
5. 3.13 R U' F U2 F U R' F2 U2 
6. 5.83 U2 F U' R2 F R2 U' R' U2 
7. 5.72 F2 R' F' R' U R' U2 R U2 
8. 6.62 F2 R' U F U F2 R2 U F' 
9. 4.46 F2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 
10. 6.32 F2 U2 F' R' U' F' R U' R2 
11. 2.60 U' F' U' R U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
12. 5.43 F' U2 F' U' F' R' U F R' 
13. 5.33 F2 R F2 R U' R F2 R' U2 
14. 7.39 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
15. 5.66 F2 R' U R' U2 R' U' F R' 
16. 5.58 U F' R F' R' F R2 F R' U 
17. 5.20 R2 F2 R2 U' R F R' F R' 
18. 4.68 F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F R U 
19. 6.10 U R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 R' 
20. 6.69 U2 R' F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' 
21. 7.90 R2 F' U R' F2 R U2 R' U' 
22. 7.96 U R U2 F' U' F2 R F2 R' 
23. 6.81 F R2 U2 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U' 
24. 8.25 U F2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
25. 4.73 R F2 R' F' U R' F R F2 U2 
26. 5.30 U' R' U2 F R2 F U R2 U' 
27. 6.71 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U F' R' 
28. 5.95 U F' U2 R' U F' U2 F2 U2 
29. 2.90 U R' U F U' R U' R U2 
30. 5.84 F R F U2 R F2 R F' U 
31. 3.58 U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' 
32. 5.36 R' U2 R U R2 U F R2 U' R' 
33. 5.51 R2 F2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' 
34. 4.87 R2 U2 F' U R2 U R F U 
35. 5.43 U R U' F2 R' U R2 F2 U 
36. 3.71 R' U2 R2 F U' R F' R F U' 
37. 5.07 F2 R F2 U' F' R2 F R U 
38. 7.98 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 R F' U' 
39. 2.54 R F2 R' F2 R F2 U R2 U2 
40. 5.95 R2 U2 F' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 
41. 5.40 R' F2 U F' R2 U R F U2 
42. 6.74 F R2 F2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' 
43. 3.93 F R2 F' R' U' R2 U' R' U' 
44. 7.54 R2 U' F2 U F R2 U' R2 F' U' 
45. 6.87 U R' F2 U2 R U R F' R' 
46. 5.03 R' U2 F R' F R F' R2 U R2 
47. 5.76 R2 F2 U' R U' R F R' U2 R' 
48. 6.16 F2 U F' R U' F2 R F2 U' 
49. 7.45 R U2 R' F U' R U2 R2 F 
50. 6.67 R2 F2 R' F' U R' F' R U'


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 2, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Sq-1 parity cubeshape progress: know most of it, but not every case. Had a couple of attempts tonight at a legit AO12 (using 15s inspection). First one was bad, then:
> 
> (35.20), 23.50, 35.13, 24.58, 26.33, 27.62, 29.33, 30.05, 26.67, 31.81+, 30.05, (22.36)
> = 28.51 AO12, 26.18 AO5
> ...



that's awesome - certainly beats 6 parities in 5 solves


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 2, 2015)

7.92, 7.69, 8.53, 7.93, 8.96, (9.96), 7.51, 8.15, (6.83), 7.83, 8.07, 7.42 = 8.00 avg12


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 8.00
1. 7.92 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 R D R U' F2 L F2 R' U' 
2. 7.69 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F U2 F' D U2 B D B' L U B' U2 
3. 8.53 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L U B F2 U2 B2 U F' R B2 
4. 7.93 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F D' R' D' B F' R' U B 
5. 8.96 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L D' F U R2 B' R2 D2 U2 
6. (9.96) R2 U2 L2 B D2 B R2 B' U2 F D2 R' B' L2 U2 L F' R2 B' 
7. 7.51 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R D' R2 U B R' D2 B F L2 
8. 8.15 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L B' F U' B2 D' L' U' L F' L 
9. (6.83) U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L' R D' F' L D2 U2 L2 B2 U 
10. 7.83 F2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 L' R' D' U B' L B U' L2 F L F2 
11. 8.07 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R' D' L R' F' U' B' F R D' 
12. 7.42 F U' R L' U L' U' L B' L U F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D


I suck.


----------



## imarichie (Feb 2, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> I'm coming for you next comp.
> 
> #yearofthekennan?



no #yearofthekennan until about 2019 :/ jrb is kinda booked with our hit songs #revengeofthetopher2015, #yearofthewalkeragainv22016style, #yearofthechristophertophertherevengermenace2017 and #yearofthetim2018 so yeah

lollipops bojangles


----------



## ottozing (Feb 2, 2015)

imarichie said:


> no #yearofthekennan until about 2019 :/ jrb is kinda booked with our hit songs #revengeofthetopher2015, #yearofthewalkeragainv22016style, #yearofthechristophertophertherevengermenace2017 and #yearofthetim2018 so yeah



Early Easter present 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjIT-UjMkUg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JemFish (Feb 2, 2015)

I just had a speed cards attempt, my 4th attempt so far, which was successful, with a memorisation time of 14:16 minutes. I used the method of loci this time, which was very effective, and got me a time that was almost twice as fast as my previous success.

(You can read more about it here.)


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 2, 2015)

3x3. 8.381, 8.410, 8.869, 8.818, 8.986 = 8.699. Consistent.


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

I became CN... I think. I used to suck on white, now I just suck on all sides! 

Got new PBs but I lost the times.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 2, 2015)

I was trying to go slowly during F2L to improve my lookahead and I was having a very consistent session, with all 20.x, 21.x and 22.x, with the occasional 19.x and 18.x. Nothing very fast (for me that would mean 15.x to 17.x) but also nothing bad (23.x or worse).

I got to 50 solves achieving my first sub-22 Ao50 (it was like 21.6x). I thought , why not do an Ao100 and smash both PBs? I started to be more ambitious and turn a bit faster. My lookahead went down the drain. I started to do 23s to 26s. Got all enraged when the mean went up to 22.x. Deleted the entire session.

How 'bout that for an achievement? "Most stupid cuber in the whole SpeedSolving site" (me).


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-2
avg of 100: 5.81

Time List:
8.68, 6.99, 6.60, 4.98, (9.84+), 4.76, 5.90, 6.00, 7.13, 5.59, 7.25, (2.43), 5.12, 5.01, 5.60, 4.63, 4.23, 5.22, 5.91, 5.91, 5.53, 6.34, 4.60, 6.25, 6.29, (11.02), 5.24, 4.24, 6.74, 5.30, 6.41, 4.40, 8.01, 6.33, 4.94, 5.77, (3.96), 5.38, (2.15), 5.30, (3.73), 5.27, 6.26, 7.59, 5.01, 5.89, (9.29), 6.31, 4.56, 5.41, 5.18, 5.07, 5.02, 6.30, 6.57, 5.25, 4.47, 6.35, 6.73, 6.72, 5.65, 5.40, 4.75, 5.61, 6.50, 6.99, 4.66, 5.38, 5.14, 7.25, 5.51, (10.25), 8.65, (3.69), 6.14, 5.79, 5.09, 5.35, 7.10, 5.30, (9.07), 5.75, 5.65, 5.73, 6.71, 8.49, 5.23, 4.32, 6.74, 5.36, 4.91, 6.28, 7.60, 7.94, 5.59, 5.09, 4.85, 4.58, 4.49, 4.56

Daily 2x2, avg is going down...



Spoiler



Its going timberrrr!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I became CN... I think. I used to suck on white, now I just suck on all sides!
> 
> Got new PBs but I lost the times.



OMG YOU'RE BACK. I thought you were permabanned. Glad you weren't.


----------



## richardye1 (Feb 2, 2015)

GOT A 1:02 (ON 4X4) WHEN AVERAGING 1:29, AND BEST OF ALL, WITH AN OLL PARITY AND PLL PARITY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torch (Feb 2, 2015)

8.88 D' L2 D' R2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U R' D2 U' L B U' B R F D2

x2 y' R' U2 L F' y' D' L D
U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R'
U' R' U R
L' U L2 U' L'
U2 L' U L
F R U R' U' F' 
U2

8.88/39=4.39 TPS

PB! I spent 19 moves on cross+1 and 20 moves on the rest of the cube :O

EDIT: 13.11 ao12 and 13.90 ao100


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2015)

5.761, (9.042), 5.224, 6.605, 8.684, (4.709), 6.399, 6.874, 5.924, 5.904, 5.360, 6.048 = 6.278

Next solve should've been a 5 but I missed a key and had 11/12/15 cycled and didn't notice and took my hand away, and when I saw it it took 4-5 attempts to fix because I didn't notice my hand was in the wrong place.

E: 5.960, 6.661, 6.352, (7.463), (4.177), 7.102, 6.438, 4.688, 6.675, 7.435, 5.221, 5.468 = 6.200
This wasn't even rolling that last PB Ao12...

E2: (12.449), 12.927, 14.262, 13.230, (14.460) = 13.473 TPS Ao5

E3: rolling E1: 6.438, (4.688), 6.675, 7.435, 5.221, 5.468, 6.908, 7.039, 5.539, (7.785), 4.979, 5.873 = 6.157

E4: 6.724 Ao50, 12.125 TPS Ao50. The average was sub-6.5 until solve 35ish, then it just went downhill from there. The last solve was sup-10, and the only sub-10 TPS.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 3, 2015)

4x4 pb single - 50.14 

also 53.16 single with PLL parity and 57.02 single with OLL parity


----------



## rybaby (Feb 3, 2015)

First sub 10 ao5:

Average of 5: 9.54
1. (8.34) D2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L U L2 B D2 R' D L2 F U2 
2. 9.01 F2 D' L2 F' L' U2 B' R' L2 B U' R2 B2 U F2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 
3. 8.92 L' D2 F2 B' U2 F2 U2 D L D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U F2 
4. (14.07) R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' U B R2 D2 R B F R' 
5. 10.68 F' D2 B U' L' F' U L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B R2 U2 B R2 F 

Super happy about this


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 3, 2015)

OH fullstep 1. 12.82 B2 R2 F' L2 F L2 B U2 L2 D2 U' R D' L2 B' R D L2 R' U2


----------



## JemFish (Feb 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH fullstep 1. 12.82 B2 R2 F' L2 F L2 B U2 L2 D2 U' R D' L2 B' R D L2 R' U2



That beats my 2H PB single by about 4 seconds. I feel so bad...


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 3, 2015)

OH Average of 50: 18.94


Spoiler



1. 17.45 R2 D R F L F D R U' R F2 U2 R F2 L F2 U2 R' L' F2 
2. 21.13 B L2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 L2 U L R2 F2 L2 
3. (14.50) B2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R' F R2 B' F2 D' L' B2 F2 
4. 19.24 L2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 D B' U B2 R' F R2 B2 L F' 
5. 19.72 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L B' F' U B2 F' U2 L U' 
6. (14.89) B' U' B' L D' F D' F' B' R2 F2 R' B2 R B2 L F2 B2 U2 R2 
7. 17.15 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F' D2 F R' B L' D2 U' L2 
8. 16.44 F2 U' R D L' B' D' F2 U2 F U' B2 R2 L2 U2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 
9. 18.56 D2 R D2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 D R U' B' R2 U' B2 R B2 U 
10. 18.27 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 U L B D' L B R' F L2 R' D' 
11. 19.86 F L' U2 B D' L D' B L' B R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B 
12. 19.63 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' U' L U2 B R U R F R' 
13. 20.97 U L' F' L' F' U2 R' D' L' B D2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 
14. 18.92 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 B L2 R2 D' F2 L' U' F R B2 U2 F' R2 
15. 21.93 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 B F' L B' F2 D2 B2 L' U R 
16. 18.94 L U F R2 U2 F L U2 D' L' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
17. 18.92 F2 L2 B2 R D2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 B' U F2 D B2 R2 B2 F' R' F2 R' 
18. 19.79 L2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F R U2 L' R D L B' R2 B2 F 
19. 18.50 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 R D2 R D2 U B' L' B2 U2 L2 R2 U 
20. 17.28 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B' L2 R' F R2 U B F' 
21. 18.83 L F2 D2 B2 R D2 R' D2 R U2 R F L' U' F' D' U2 F2 L U R2 
22. 16.88 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 D R2 B' L' U2 R B' L' F U2 R2 U 
23. 22.98 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B' F' L' B F2 R' D' R2 U' L' U' B 
24. (24.40) D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D U' R' D B F D F' L' U R' F 
25. 19.69 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B U2 R F' D' B2 D' U' B' D B2 R 
26. 19.63 U R L2 D2 B' R' F2 B' R F' U2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D 
27. 21.32 F' B L D' R F B' L2 U R2 B2 D R2 U' D R2 U' 
28. 15.64 B L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 L' D B' U B' R B' L B' D2 
29. 15.66 F L2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 B' F' L' U B' R F2 U2 L' D' L 
30. 20.22 L' B U' B2 U F D' R F' L D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U 
31. 19.26 D B2 D' L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 F L B' D' B2 D2 U' 
32. (26.78) R2 F L2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B' L' U2 R B F2 R2 F U R2 B2 
33. 17.14 L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' L' D' B2 R' U' B' R' D U2 
34. 18.05 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 L D2 R' U2 L D R2 F' D2 U' L2 F L' B D 
35. (12.82) B2 R2 F' L2 F L2 B U2 L2 D2 U' R D' L2 B' R D L2 R' U2 
36. 18.17 U F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U F L' B' F' D2 U F' R' B2 L2 
37. 20.84 D2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 F D2 L2 D' F R U B' L2 R B2 U 
38. 20.88 D2 R2 B D2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 F' R2 U' L R2 D2 B2 R B R' U' 
39. (23.14) U2 B' L' F U' R2 B' U B2 R F B2 U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D 
40. 15.12 L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 L B' D' F' U2 L' U' B F' R 
41. 22.52 F' U B2 D2 F' L2 U' D2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' 
42. 20.96 R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B R' B' R' U L' B R2 U B2 R2 U' 
43. 20.59 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 F' D' R F2 L F' D' L2 F' U' 
44. 20.15 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B U B' F' L' R' D' L2 R' F D2 
45. 17.14 B2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F R' F U' B' U' L R U L' 
46. 19.58 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L D2 B R2 D' B2 L2 U F' 
47. 18.44 R D B R L B2 R' F' U2 B R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 
48. 18.23 F2 B' R' F2 D L' B2 U2 D F L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D 
49. 17.63 B2 D2 B' F R2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F R' F' U L2 U' L2 D' L' R D 
50. 15.17 R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B2 D' L' F D B2 F D2 U' B2





JemFish said:


> That beats my 2H PB single by about 4 seconds. I feel so bad...



hehehe. Use it as your motivation to work harder and get faster.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> hehehe. Use it as your motivation to work harder and get faster.



Man, I've been doing that since I discovered this forum like 1 year ago and I can tell you something. It works... to a point. Skill plays an important role. I can practice all I want but I'm never gonna become a Felix Zemdegs or a "guysensei1". Trust me. GJ on that OH solve, btw.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 3, 2015)

Finally! A sub-9 Skewb mean of 100.

Mean of 100: 8.83
Best: 4.46
Worst: 16.60
Standard deviation: 2.00
Average of 5: 7.02
Average of 12: 7.87


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh yessssssssssssssssssssssss

Average of 12: 12.26
1. (10.43) D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L' B D R U2 L' B2 F' D R2 
2. 11.03 F U F R2 D2 R2 U' L F' U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 
3. 12.53 R2 B2 D' R' U L B' R F' U' L U2 B2 R L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' 
4. (15.10) F L2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 R F' L2 F D' F U' L2 B' U2 
5. 10.96 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R D F U' F D' B F R' U2 
6. 11.75 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F R' U L R B U2 B2 U2 R' 
7. 13.35 F2 L' F2 R B2 L' R2 D2 L D2 U2 F D' L2 R' F' U' L2 U L' F2 
8. 10.87 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 R U B2 L R' B' F L' D' F2 
9. 13.18 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D R B L2 B2 U R F' D B' L2 
10. 13.24 B' D2 U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 U' B R2 U R' 
11. 13.61 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R' B R2 F2 L' R' F' D L2 F' 
12. 12.06 D2 F2 U L2 U B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L R' D L2 U L2 R' B' U R'


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2015)

59.70 megaminx single with a ton of lock ups. Should've been sub 55


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 3, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I was trying to go slowly during F2L to improve my lookahead and I was having a very consistent session, with all 20.x, 21.x and 22.x, with the occasional 19.x and 18.x. Nothing very fast (for me that would mean 15.x to 17.x) but also nothing bad (23.x or worse).
> 
> I got to 50 solves achieving my first sub-22 Ao50 (it was like 21.6x). I thought , why not do an Ao100 and smash both PBs? I started to be more ambitious and turn a bit faster. My lookahead went down the drain. I started to do 23s to 26s. Got all enraged when the mean went up to 22.x. Deleted the entire session.
> 
> How 'bout that for an achievement? "Most stupid cuber in the whole SpeedSolving site" (me).


I hate it when that happens too... fast turning is a bad idea even for me... just do what feels comfortable.


----------



## devin719 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have only been cubing for just over three months and i got my first sub-15 single just before the 3 month mark


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 3, 2015)

yay!
Average of 50: 12.90


Spoiler



1. 10.63 L2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 U B2 L B F2 D R' U2 F D2 F D2 
2. 13.03 U' L' F2 D R' B' U2 L D' B' U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D L2 D' 
3. 13.15 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F U' F2 L' U R2 B2 R F R' U' 
4. (15.83) F' B' U B D' R' B' R' L' F' L U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 
5. 13.72 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R' D2 U2 F D B2 R' B U' F 
6. 14.17 L2 B U' L2 F' L' U' B2 R F L2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 
7. (10.43) D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L' B D R U2 L' B2 F' D R2 
8. 11.03 F U F R2 D2 R2 U' L F' U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 
9. 12.53 R2 B2 D' R' U L B' R F' U' L U2 B2 R L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' 
10. 15.10 F L2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 R F' L2 F D' F U' L2 B' U2 
11. 10.96 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R D F U' F D' B F R' U2 
12. 11.75 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F R' U L R B U2 B2 U2 R' 
13. 13.35 F2 L' F2 R B2 L' R2 D2 L D2 U2 F D' L2 R' F' U' L2 U L' F2 
14. 10.87 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 R U B2 L R' B' F L' D' F2 
15. 13.18 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D R B L2 B2 U R F' D B' L2 
16. 13.24 B' D2 U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 U' B R2 U R' 
17. 13.61 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R' B R2 F2 L' R' F' D L2 F' 
18. 12.06 D2 F2 U L2 U B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L R' D L2 U L2 R' B' U R' 
19. 12.70 L F U' R F2 B' D2 F L2 U' R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R 
20. 14.06 D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D2 F' D2 U2 R U' R D L 
21. (10.32) F2 D L2 U L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' R' B L B2 D2 U2 L B' U2 
22. 12.36 U B2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U' R' F U2 B F2 U F' R B' L' 
23. 12.78 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B L2 U R' F' L' R2 D L D R B 
24. 14.33 B2 R' F R2 L' U D2 F' D' L2 F2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 D2 F2 R 
25. 12.58 U' D2 F' D' R D' B' L B2 D B' U' R2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 
26. 13.73 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F D U2 R B2 F2 D F' U2 B 
27. 13.81 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 L2 R' B' U' B D2 B2 F2 R' B' D' 
28. 12.53 L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 F' R F' L' F' L2 B U 
29. 14.08 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 R F2 D F' L' U' R2 F U' B' L' R 
30. (15.30) B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D R2 U B2 L2 B' R' B L2 U L' B U' L R2 
31. 14.52 D2 F U2 F U2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 U F2 D L2 U2 B L D U' B' 
32. 13.08 U' F' R' U2 D F2 D2 R U F U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F L2 
33. 12.80 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L2 F R2 D2 F L U' R F D B' 
34. 14.66 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D B' D' R D B' R2 F' R' U' F2 
35. 11.35 B' R L2 F2 L D2 B' U F' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 
36. 12.69 R F2 R D2 L F2 R' D2 L' R F' D2 B U R' B F R' U2 R2 
37. 14.11 R B2 F2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 F' D' B2 L2 R D R 
38. 12.10 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U B2 D U R2 U L U' F' U R2 F2 L' F D2 L' 
39. 13.52 F U2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F R D2 U2 B2 D2 B' L' D' B2 U' 
40. (15.72) U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 F' L' B2 U' R' B' U2 L2 R2 B' D 
41. 13.16 R2 U L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L B R' U' F' R' B2 U R U' 
42. 13.28 L U' L2 F2 B' L F' L2 U D' L2 D2 F2 L F2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 U2 
43. 12.21 U2 F2 D2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B' R2 F R' D' B D U B2 L' U R2 F 
44. 10.93 F2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B D' U' F' U2 L' D2 B' F U2 L' 
45. 10.80 D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B U R' D' L R2 D' U L' D' 
46. 13.32 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' L R U L2 B D' F2 L 
47. 12.44 D2 R F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' L' D2 B' L D R F 
48. (10.08) D L2 D R2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 R F2 D B F2 L B2 U' B2 U2 
49. 13.85 R' D2 R B2 R' B2 R F2 L2 R' F D L' B' L' U2 F L' D' B' 
50. 13.37 L D' L' U' F D2 F D' F' U R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U2 D' L2 B2


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 3, 2015)

Best average of 12: 8.24
5-16 - 7.54 8.34 8.42 7.94 9.02 8.55 6.86 8.36 8.83 (9.06) 8.55 (5.93)

not PB, but best average in months


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 3, 2015)

rybaby said:


> First sub 10 ao5:
> 
> Average of 5: 9.54
> 1. (8.34) D2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L U L2 B D2 R' D L2 F U2
> ...



Woah nice! Are you sub 11 globally?


----------



## mafergut (Feb 3, 2015)

devin719 said:


> I have only been cubing for just over three months and i got my first sub-15 single just before the 3 month mark



Oh! Come on! It took me a whole year to get a sub-15 and I only have 3, two of them PLL skips and the only full step is a 14.97. That was like 4 months ago, I have been cubing for over a year and a half now and it is rare the day I do a 15.x single. Time for me to leave speedcubing?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2015)

12.19 OH full step

scramble: D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' R U B L' R2 B2 L' U B2 
(AUFs and stuff may not be 100% accurate here)
cross: x' D R2 U r z R' U R z
F2L1: U' R' U R2 U' R'
F2L2: y U R U R'
F2L3+4: y U' R U2 R' U' R U R2' U' R
OLL: U R' U' y' R' U R U' R' U R y R
PLL: U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## rybaby (Feb 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Woah nice! Are you sub 11 globally?



Nope


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Woah nice! Are you sub 11 globally?



Are you sub 12 globally yet? looks like you're closing in on ryan.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 3, 2015)

After the frustration yesterday today I managed to keep concentrating on my lookahead.
Times are not brilliant but much more constant and I managed to beat all my averages (5, 12, 50 and 100). First time sub-22 Ao100

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-3
solves/total: 120/120

single
best: 17.42
worst: 35.18

avg of 5
current: 23.78 (σ = 0.82)
*best: 18.79 (σ = 0.57)*

avg of 12
current: 22.74 (σ = 1.64)
*best: 20.04 (σ = 1.27)*

avg of 50
current: 22.28 (σ = 1.93)
*best: 21.43 (σ = 1.55)*

avg of 100
current: 21.95 (σ = 1.98)
*best: 21.81 (σ = 1.93)*

Average: 21.87 (σ = 1.90)
Mean: 22.02

Time List:


Spoiler



19.23, 20.71, 19.52, 20.47, 22.87, 21.50, 18.79, 19.55, 22.84, 22.65, 23.07, 21.67, 22.13, 19.29, 21.82, 21.23, 24.87, 24.72, 20.38, 22.76, 22.33, 19.19, 19.93, 20.02, 23.70, 19.80, 20.04, 20.09, 22.81, 20.01, 18.72, 22.76, 19.01, 22.06, 21.19, 22.90, 23.43, 21.43, 23.99, 19.07, 25.19, 19.47, 21.66, 21.13, 23.92, 20.66, 21.90, 24.72, 21.79, 22.67, 19.53, 17.42, 25.46, 23.14, 20.48, 18.63, 24.10, 19.05, 23.03, 20.98, 20.63, 27.25, 25.26, 19.98, 18.91, 19.68, 20.45, 24.79, 25.67, 25.67, 28.97, 22.56, 23.01, 22.32, 24.83, 20.10, 22.23, 20.79, 23.48, 20.78, 22.58, 25.53, 22.40, 20.83, 22.91, 20.75, 19.30, 22.95, 26.86, 27.43, 23.25, 35.18, 23.82, 22.84, _20.47, 21.41, 19.43, 22.36, *20.51, 17.74, 18.18, 19.31, 18.87*, 24.07, 19.22, 20.61_, 23.88, 22.98, 18.72, 22.01, 20.81, 21.06, 24.65, 25.74, 22.10, 24.44, 22.86, 20.68, 24.76, 24.04


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

Gj!!!


mafergut said:


> After the frustration yesterday today I managed to keep concentrating on my lookahead.
> Times are not brilliant but much more constant and I managed to beat all my averages (5, 12, 50 and 100). First time sub-22 Ao100
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-3
> ...


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 3, 2015)

Figured out how to solve a skewb in ~30-40 minutes.

The hint was...


Spoiler



that sledgehammer had something to do with it. If I hadn't known, it might have been a lot harder...

Once I figured out what sledge and its inverse did, it was plain sailing from there.


----------



## TDM (Feb 3, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Figured out how to solve a skewb in ~20 minutes.
> 
> The hint was...
> 
> ...


It took me about an hour, and I knew that 'sledge y2 sledge' did something, so I knew more than you and it still took me much longer


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 3, 2015)

It took me 3 hours, knowing nothing


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 3, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> Are you sub 12 globally yet? looks like you're closing in on ryan.



Yeah I think so. Sub 12 ao 50 and 100 is great, and I feel like I am getting a lot of 10s and 11s (over 50% for sure) with some 12s and rare bad 13s. I think I just need to improve consistency.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> It took me about an hour, and I knew that 'sledge y2 sledge' did something, so I knew more than you and it still took me much longer



Actually, thinking back, it might have been a bit longer, maybe 30 to 40 minutes. I wasn't timing or anything (and I was playing with some other puzzles as well), but it felt pretty quick. I think I'll change my last post to 30-40.

In case you're wondering what I did:



Spoiler



-Solved a layer, pretty easy.
-Figured out what sledge does to the corners. Did sledge until the corners were solved.
-Figured out sledge y2 sledge. Solved centres.



Now to figure out the curvy copter...


----------



## MM99 (Feb 3, 2015)

New PB AO100 with a 17.09 old one was 17.29 just over a week ago sub 17 here I come!


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-3
avg of 100: 5.59

Time List:
(8.00), 6.03, 5.46, 5.20, 7.21, 6.11, 3.85, (3.01), 4.67, 5.16, 4.69, 5.53, 5.24, (3.50), 4.10, 5.28, 5.25, 4.65, 7.27, 5.60, 5.29, 6.57, 4.71, 5.80, 5.51, 4.81, 6.11, (8.62), 6.16, (3.48), 7.94, 4.56, 5.26, (3.21), 5.83, 7.13, 6.39, 5.20, 5.29, 5.24, (8.62), (3.29), 5.66, 5.39, 5.94, 6.36, 4.22, 7.51, 4.99, 6.11, 6.32, 5.47, 7.17, 6.12, 6.43, 7.03, 4.83, 4.75, (9.09), 5.11, 5.55, 5.22, 4.89, 6.75, 5.35, 6.67, 3.79+, 7.01, 6.39, 3.66, 5.02, 6.65, 5.29, 6.36, 6.16, 7.20, 6.53, 6.03, 5.04, (DNF(2.57)), 5.08, 6.00, 5.28, 7.04, 5.63, 5.89, 5.55, 5.27, 6.69, 5.48, 4.08, 4.31, 5.31, 6.67, 4.45, 4.77, 4.39, 4.90, 4.13, 4.50

Daily 2x2... going down nicely...


----------



## TDM (Feb 3, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Actually, thinking back, it might have been a bit longer, maybe 30 to 40 minutes. I wasn't timing or anything (and I was playing with some other puzzles as well), but it felt pretty quick. I think I'll change my last post to 30-40.
> 
> In case you're wondering what I did:
> 
> ...


It took me half an hour to just learn how it turned 
That's what I did to solve it too. It's basically sarah's beginner method, so learning intermediate after that is easy if your skewb doesn't break


----------



## Puggins (Feb 3, 2015)

Sub 6 again. Also a general question for anyone fast at 2x2, At what point would you recommend learning and applying full CLL?


Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-3
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 2.98
worst: 9.62

mean of 3
current: 5.78 (σ = 0.54)
best: 4.62 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 5
current: 5.83 (σ = 0.45)
best: 4.67 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 12
current: 5.64 (σ = 0.52)
best: 5.18 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 50
current: 5.72 (σ = 0.94)
best: 5.72 (σ = 0.94)

Average: 5.72 (σ = 0.94)
Mean: 5.73

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 5.15 U' F U F2 R2 U2 F' U R 
2. 6.03 R2 F' U R' F U2 F' U F' R' 
3. 3.10 U F' U' R2 U R2 U F' U' 
4. 7.17 U2 F' U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 
5. 5.71 U2 F R' F U F2 R2 U' F' 
6. 3.92 U2 R2 F U' F U R2 F' R' 
7. 7.92 F' R U' R2 U' F R' F2 U2 R' 
8. 4.59 R F2 U F' U2 R' F' R2 U 
9. 4.17 R2 F2 R' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 
10. 7.17 R2 F' U2 F U' R' F' U' F' 
11. 7.59 F2 U2 F R U2 R' F2 R U2 
12. 5.78 F2 R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 
13. 6.16 U2 R' U F' R2 F2 U R' U2 
14. 6.12 U F' R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U' 
15. 9.62 R2 F2 U R2 U R' U F2 R 
16. 5.52 F2 R' F2 U R' U R' U F 
17. 3.59 U' R' F2 R' U F R2 F' U' 
18. 5.43 U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R U' 
19. 4.84 U R' U' F U' R2 U2 F' U2 
20. 3.74 U2 F U2 R' U F' U2 F' U2 
21. 7.65 R U' F' U2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 
22. 5.43 R2 F' U F2 R' U F U2 F 
23. 6.37 R2 U F' R F U' F2 R' U 
24. 5.86 F2 U R2 F' U R2 U' R2 U 
25. 4.43 R F' R' F U' R2 F2 U' F U' 
26. 6.80 R U' F R' F U2 R' F U 
27. 5.29 R F R U2 R U' R U' R' 
28. 3.64 F R2 U' F' U R U R' F2 
29. 6.63 U R' F2 U F2 U F U R' 
30. 6.76 F2 U2 R U F R U2 F2 U2 
31. 6.31 F2 R F R' U2 F R2 U' R2 
32. 5.72 F U' F2 R U F U' F U 
33. 6.43 U2 F2 R2 F' R F U' F2 R 
34. 6.56 R2 U R' F' R U F U2 F2 R' 
35. 4.59 R2 F2 U' R U' F2 U' R' U 
36. 5.50 U' F U' R U2 R U R' U2 
37. 6.35 U2 F2 U' R U2 F R' F2 R' 
38. 6.59 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
39. 5.50 U R F U2 F U2 F U R2 
40. 4.75 R U' R F R' U' R' U R' 
41. 5.60 F' R2 F' R F U' F2 R' U' 
42. 6.92 U R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' 
43. 5.30 F R2 U' R U F R F' R' 
44. 2.98 F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R U' R2 
45. 6.22 F2 R' F2 R' U' R U2 F' R' 
46. 5.36 R U' F U' F R' U2 F2 U' R 
47. 6.32 U2 F R' U' F2 U' R2 U F' U' 
48. 5.87 F2 R' F R' F' U' R2 U' R' 
49. 6.26 F U2 F' U R2 U' F R' F' 
50. 5.20 R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2


----------



## TDM (Feb 3, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Also a general question for anyone fast at 2x2, At what point would you recommend learning and applying full CLL?


I'm not fast, but: if you're comfortable with Ortega, then move on to CLL whenever you like.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> I'm not fast, but: if you're comfortable with Ortega, then move on to CLL whenever you like.



Thanks for the advice. I'll probably start around 5.5 with Ortega.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 3, 2015)

I was just barely sub-5 with ortega when I switched


----------



## Puggins (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I'm going to start to switch right now because of this. It didn't feel lucky at all so I have definitely improved since 90 minutes ago. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-3
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 2.22
worst: 9.42

mean of 3
current: 5.40 (σ = 0.80)
best: 4.20 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 5
current: 4.90 (σ = 0.25)
best: 4.56 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 12
current: 5.26 (σ = 0.79)
best: 4.67 (σ = 1.05)

*avg of 50
current: 5.21 (σ = 0.82)
best: 5.21 (σ = 0.82)*

Average: 5.21 (σ = 0.82)
Mean: 5.22

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 5.36 F2 R' F' R2 F U R2 F2 U' 
2. 5.93 U' F R' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
3. 5.65 F' U F2 R' F U' R' F U' 
4. 3.49 U2 R U F R F' R F2 U 
5. 5.93 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' R F2 U' 
6. 3.93 R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' F U2 R' 
7. 5.73 U2 F' R U R2 F' U2 F' U' 
8. 4.30 F U' R2 F U2 F' U R F' U' 
9. 5.52 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R F' R' U' 
10. 4.72 U' R' U2 F R U' F U2 F' U2 
11. 3.61 U2 F U2 R2 U R F R2 U2 
12. 5.56 R' F2 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 U' 
13. 3.47 U' F' R F' U' F' U2 R U2 
14. 5.99 R F' R2 U2 R' F2 R F U' 
15. 4.93 R U F' U F2 U F U' F 
16. 4.08 R' F2 U F' U2 F' R2 U' R 
17. 5.61 F R F2 U F U2 F2 U' R2 
18. 2.92 U' R F' U R2 U' F2 U2 R 
19. 5.38 R' F R F2 U' R F U' F 
20. 5.79 R F2 R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
21. 5.37 R' U' F' R U' R2 U' R2 U' 
22. 2.22 F2 U F U' F R' F R2 U 
23. 6.55 F2 R2 F U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' 
24. 6.12 R2 F' R U' F U2 R' U R U' 
25. 7.09 R2 U2 R' F2 U F2 U' R U 
26. 4.89 R2 F U' F' R2 U R' F U' 
27. 3.12 U' R' U F2 R2 U R' F R' 
28. 4.58 F U2 F' R' F2 R U F2 U' 
29. 7.04 R2 F' U F2 R2 U' R F' U' 
30. 6.32 F' R U' F U2 F R' U' F' U' 
31. 5.25 F' U R U2 F' R F2 R' F 
32. 5.92 F' U' R2 F U F U2 F R' U' 
33. 4.70 U' R' U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 
34. 5.54 R' U' F2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U' 
35. 5.68 F R' F2 U' R' U2 F R' F2 
36. 5.73 F U2 F' R F R2 U2 R' F U' 
37. 6.11 R' F U2 R' U R2 U' F' R2 
38. 4.99 U' R' U R2 U F U F2 U' 
39. 9.42 F' R2 U R U2 F2 R F U 
40. 4.65 R' U R2 U R2 U' F2 R U 
41. 4.44 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' 
42. 3.98 R F2 R' F' U2 R' U' R U' 
43. 5.13 R2 U R2 F' R2 F U' R U' 
44. 6.27 F' U R F' U' R F U' F U' 
45. 6.52 R F2 U' R' F R2 F2 R' U2 
46. 4.78 F U F2 U R' U F R2 U' 
47. 4.63 U' F R' U' F2 U R' F2 R' 
48. 4.73 R' F2 R U F2 R2 F' R U2 
49. 5.19 F R2 F R F' R U' F R2 
50. 6.28 U' F' U' F R' U F2 R2 F' U2


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 4, 2015)

8.344 single on 3x3. Beats my PB by .03 xD	U L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U F D F D' R' D U2 B' L D'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 4, 2015)

8.95 single, 13.81 AO100.

8.95 U R L F2 L B F2 L R' D2 U' F' R U B2 F D' U' L D F2 B2 L' D2 B'


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 4, 2015)

First two 4x4 Sub-50's. 48.07 No parity, and 48.xx PLL parity.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Session average: 12.24
1. 9.85 F' U2 F D B L B R' F L U' F2 B R2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 
2. (9.42) U' R' F D' R2 D L2 U R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 
3. 10.67 B2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 L R2 U2 L2 B D' L' U' R U' F R2 U' F' 
4. (16.52) L B2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B D2 L' D' U B' D F L' U' R 
5. 16.20 D2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F L' D2 L U2 L B' F2 R 


I feel like crying. At least the mo3 was amazing


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 4, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Sub 6 again. Also a general question for anyone fast at 2x2, At what point would you recommend learning and applying full CLL?



I recommend at least sub 5, I am sub 4 and I don't know much cll


----------



## JemFish (Feb 4, 2015)

Just finished a session of 50 Rubik's Cube solves, and I SMASHED four PBs in one session.

Rubik's Cube:

Single - 16.97
Mo3 - 19.04
Ao5 - 19.61
Ao12 - 21.77



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Feb 4, 2015 5:33:55 PM - 6:25:57 PM

Mean: 23.74
Average: 23.66
Best time: 16.97
Median: 23.89
Worst time: 34.28
Standard deviation: 3.68

Best average of 5: 19.61
30-34 - (18.16) 19.54 19.43 19.85 (23.78)

Best average of 12: 21.77
21-32 - (17.28) 19.61 22.73 23.03 (26.58) 23.88 25.36 23.02 22.89 18.16 19.54 19.43

1. 24.46 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D R2 D B2 U' L' D2 B' D' R2 F2 R2 F D' R2 U
2. 23.68 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B R F R D' R2 F' D' L U2 R
3. 24.25 B2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 D R2 F' L' B' U2 L2 B R' D F R2
4. 20.91 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R D2 L D' B' U2 B L D2 L
5. 27.19 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U R D' L F L B' D2 L' F L
* 6. 18.57 B2 U B2 U2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2 B2 R L B' U R2 B' F U' R2 B' L*
7. 26.31 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' F D2 R' F2 L2 U F2 L D F2 D'
8. 28.43 F2 L2 U R2 D U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B' R2 L2 F' U' R F2 D' L B
9. 26.19 U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U L' U' B' F2 L2 U B R' U2
10. 27.80 B2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' D R B' L2 D2 R' U2
11. 32.69 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' R2 U' F L D' R2 F2 D2 R F' U2
*12. 18.70 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D2 B F2 U2 F D2 L' U2 L2 F' R U'*
13. 25.09 L2 U L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' F' L2 F2 L U' F' R D2 U'
*14. 19.94 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B' U R2 U' F' R F U B2 R*
15. 28.19 B2 F2 D' U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F' L D2 B2 D' B' D2 U F' L' B2
16. 20.12 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U F R' B' F L2 D2 U' R' B2 L' U'
17. 21.13 B2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 R U R2 F2 D' U B D2 F' U'
18. 24.70 U2 F2 U B2 D R2 U B2 F2 D' F L D' R L F D' L' B L2
19. 23.89 R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 L B' U F' U' R B' L2 B L
20. 26.13 R2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 B R' B' U L' D B' D2
*21. 17.28 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' D F R' D R U F U' F*
*22. 19.61 B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 B U' R' F2 L' B U R2 B2 U F'*
23. 22.73 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' B2 F' D' B2 F' R F U L' D'
24. 23.03 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B R B2 D2 F2 R2 L' U R D
25. 26.58 D' F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L B U2 R2 D' U2 L' B L F' D
26. 23.88 F2 L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 R2 L2 B' D R D U B2 L' F' R2 U2
27. 25.36 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B R D L' U2 B2 F U2 R
28. 23.02 D R2 U' L2 D R2 D U L2 U' F2 L F U' F2 D2 F R L' B' U'
29. 22.89 D U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' D B' R2 U' B2 U' R D B
*30. 18.16 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B F U' B' L2 U2 F R' D B' U*
*31. 19.54 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' F' R B' U' L B R' F2 L F' U'*
*32. 19.43 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U2 F' L D' B2 R' U F' L2 D2 R L'*
*33. 19.85 B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U R' F2 R D2 B' D' U' F' U B2 U'*
34. 23.78 U' R2 U B2 D L2 D L2 B2 L2 U B R' U' L D2 B D' B2 L D' U'
35. 21.28 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' B' D' L2 U' F2 D' R B L' U'
36. 26.45 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D L' F2 U2 L2 U F' L' F' D'
37. 24.81 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F' L B' R' D' B2 F R F' L2 U2
*38. 16.97 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 L' D U2 R B' D2 L F' D*
39. 26.97 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' D L' U2 R B' R' F L' U2 B'
40. 27.55 U B2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 R F R F' D B2 R B' R
41. 24.05 U L2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 F' R' L' B' L D' U F D' F
42. 22.37 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 D F L' F2 L' B2 D R L D2 L D2
43. 24.53 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' U F2 R' D2 F R L D B' R L D
44. 26.04 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R' B' R B L F' D' B D' U2 L'
45. 28.63 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 F R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B' L'
46. 34.28 U F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F R D2 L' B U' L D' R2 F2
47. 21.87 F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 R D2 L' F D L' F U2 R' D' U'
48. 25.41 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U R2 U' B2 L D2 B D2 U F' U2 R B D' U
49. 22.84 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U2 R L' U R2 L2 B' F' L' B D2 U'
*50. 19.20 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D U' L F R' D' R' U2 R2 B L F U'*



There were 11/50 sub-20 solves in there, which made up 22% of the session. And notice the four consecutive sub-20 streak - that was incredible. It won't be long before I get a sub-20 Ao100!


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 4, 2015)

number of times: 130/130
best time: 2.88
worst time: 14.12

current avg5: 6.71 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 4.21 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 5.82 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 4.63 (σ = 0.50) Might be PB

current avg100: 5.42 (σ = 0.99)
best avg100: 5.34 (σ = 0.93) PB!!!!!

Pyra


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes!!! Ao12 PB 14.36 !!!
14.04, 13.56, 12.42, 15.76, 16.26, 15.82, 11.19, 15.58+, 15.96, 12.87, 16.06, 11.53


----------



## Torch (Feb 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-4
avg of 12: 12.93

Time List:
1. 12.27 R D B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 B' D' B D2 F R D2 R2 D2 
2. 14.74 D B U2 L2 B' D R D2 F U2 R' F2 R L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 
3. 12.11 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 F2 D' U2 R' B' R' U2 F' D U' R B' F2 
4. (17.16) D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 R2 B L2 F D' R F2 U' F U' F2 
5. 13.67 F B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' U2 R D F' D B' R 
6. 11.56 D' L' U2 D F2 D2 R' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 R' 
7. 14.11 R2 F2 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 B' L' R2 U R U2 F2 R' B R 
8. 13.76 R' U' F2 B2 U2 F' R2 U B D2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 F2 
9. 13.68 D2 F L2 F' R2 B D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L' F D' U2 B U2 F L' R' 
10. 12.32 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B' L R2 B' D' B D' B D' L' 
11. 11.11 F' R L' B U' R B2 R' U F2 L2 F' D2 F L2 F2 U2 B R2 B 
12. (10.53) R' F' D2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 R' D R' D2 L' B' F U2 L'

I didn't even notice that I had gotten this until like 30 solves later.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 4, 2015)

Sub 5.5 again. About 22 CLL's completed.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-4
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 3.53
worst: 8.41

mean of 3
current: 4.29 (σ = 0.61)
best: 3.87 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 5
current: 4.92 (σ = 0.52)
best: 4.43 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 12
current: 4.59 (σ = 0.76)
best: 4.59 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 50
current: 5.49 (σ = 1.05)
best: 5.49 (σ = 1.05)

Average: 5.49 (σ = 1.05)
Mean: 5.53

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 5.37 U2 R2 F R U2 F2 U' R' U2 
2. 6.37 F U' R' U F2 R2 F' U F 
3. 8.22 R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U R2 U' 
4. 6.54 F2 R' F2 R' F R F' R2 F' U' 
5. 4.28 R F' R2 F' R' F2 U R2 U' 
6. 4.50 R2 U F2 R F U' F2 U' R2 
7. 4.72 R2 U F2 R2 U' F U2 F2 U2 
8. 6.08 U2 F' R U' F2 R U' F' R U' 
9. 3.72 U2 F R' F2 R U2 R2 F' R' 
10. 6.55 R F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R F2 U' 
11. 4.02 F' R U' F R2 F U F2 R2 
12. 6.49 R' F' U R U' R2 F R U' 
13. 6.36 U F R F2 R' U F R' U2 
14. 5.61 F U' R F R F' R F2 U2 
15. 6.81 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U R2 U F' 
16. 5.71 U2 F R' U2 F U' F' U R2 U2 
17. 5.83 F2 U' R' U F2 U F R2 U' 
18. 6.77 R2 U' R2 F2 R F' U2 R' U 
19. 4.11 F2 R U' F' R U F2 R U 
20. 7.99 R' F R' U2 R F2 U' F U 
21. 3.95 U F2 R F' U2 R F' R U' 
22. 5.24 F2 U R U F' R2 F R' F 
23. 6.05 U2 F2 R U' R2 F' R2 U2 F' 
24. 6.59 U' R F' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' 
25. 6.51 F' U F U2 R2 F R2 U' F 
26. 6.04 U' F' U2 F' R F' R2 U R' U2 
27. 5.14 R2 U2 R U' R2 F2 U' R2 U 
28. 5.54 F R U' F2 R' U' R2 F R' 
29. 7.12 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U F U' 
30. 5.68 U F' R2 U R' U2 F' U2 F2 
31. 4.75 R' U R U' R F U2 R2 F2 U' 
32. 7.84 R2 U F2 R' U' F' U F2 U 
33. 5.31 F' R' F R' F2 U F' R' F U' 
34. 4.39 U' R2 U F' R' U2 F' R' U' 
35. 6.53 R' F U F' U2 F R2 F R2 
36. 4.04 R U' R' F2 U F U R' U' 
37. 4.94 R U2 F2 R U' F R' F R 
38. 8.41 F R F' U R' U' R' F2 R' 
39. 3.97 F2 U' R U R2 U F2 R' U' 
40. 4.36 U2 F U2 F' R U' F2 U' F' 
41. 7.22 R2 U' F2 R' U' F R2 F2 U2 
42. 5.21 R2 U2 R F' R2 U' F U' R2 
43. 4.48 R2 F U' F' U F2 U' F2 U 
44. 3.61 F2 U' R2 U F' U R U2 R' 
45. 3.53 R' U' F2 U R2 U' F U F' U' 
46. 5.86 U' F R' U R2 F U' F R' U' 
47. 5.50 U2 R U' R U2 F2 R' U2 F' 
48. 4.49 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R U' 
49. 4.77 R' U2 F2 R' U' R2 F' U' R' 
50. 3.61 R2 F R' U F' U2 R' F' U'


----------



## Username (Feb 4, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> number of times: 130/130
> best time: 2.88
> worst time: 14.12
> 
> ...



nr pls


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 4, 2015)

Username said:


> nr pls



LOL 

I have maybe 2-3 seperate avg5 that are sub-NR so I would say probably not 
At least considering the fact that if we get that kind of scrambles in comp you will sub-3 them anyway so no win for me


----------



## Jakube (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm in the top 1000 for every event. Single and average. 

Square-1 single and average were the last ones, that I beat at B.O.N.D. Open 2015. 


Also hurray for the 5x5 national average record with 1:17:34. I only beat a 1:20 avg once at home before. PB at a comp :-D


----------



## Cale S (Feb 5, 2015)

3x3 avg5 - 13.33
(10.29), 14.72, 11.42, (15.26), 13.84

also 15.12 avg25


Spoiler



(10.29), 14.72, (11.42), 15.26, 13.84, 15.84, 14.82, 13.23, 15.03, 16.60, 17.60, 15.47, (21.91), 12.74, 14.19, 15.87, 15.60, 14.30, 16.05, 15.34, 15.60, (18.18), 15.40, 15.32, 14.75


----------



## qqwref (Feb 5, 2015)

3x3x3 OH <3

Average of 5: 13.58
1. 15.65 F' R2 B U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 D' B R U' L2 D2 U L B2
2. (11.37) F L2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F U2 B' D2 R' D2 U R2 F' D' U R2 F' D
3. (15.76) F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 U R B D' U' L2 R'
4. 13.15 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L D' U R' B L D F' R
5. 11.94[PLL skip] F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' L F U' L D U L' B' R2 U' 

Average of 12: *14.90*
1. 15.25 L F U' L U' R F' B' L U F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 B2 R F2
2. 15.65 F' R2 B U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 D' B R U' L2 D2 U L B2
3. (11.37) F L2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F U2 B' D2 R' D2 U R2 F' D' U R2 F' D
4. 15.76 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 U R B D' U' L2 R'
5. 13.15 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L D' U R' B L D F' R
6. 11.94[PLL skip] F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' L F U' L D U L' B' R2 U'
7. 17.76 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R U' L' B F' L D U2 B2 U2
8. 15.60 F2 R U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 U2 R B' R' D' B L' R F2 R' U
9. 17.05 U B2 L F U2 R F' R F2 R L2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D'
10. (20.11) R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R' D U2 B' D' B L U R'
11. 12.56 U' R D L' D B2 D F' D L U2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2
12. 14.29 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R F' R D2 U L' D' L B2 F' 

Average of 100: 16.52


Spoiler



16.31, 15.38, 16.64, 17.95, 13.40, 13.27, 13.90, 16.99, 15.88, 17.02, 17.54, 17.67, 16.72, (11.22), 14.23, 17.19, 14.87, 16.06, 16.36, 16.91, 14.80, 15.42, 16.58, (10.88), 18.11, 16.12, 18.84, 17.19, 15.72, 16.14, 17.28, 15.25, 15.65, (11.37), 15.76, 13.15, (11.94[PLL skip]), 17.76, 15.60, 17.05, (20.11), (12.56), 14.29, (22.43), 15.06, (21.79), 16.74, 19.30, 17.15, 15.84, 13.65, 18.17, 15.18, 16.98, 19.47, 18.91, 16.69, 15.40, 16.99, 16.61, 15.68, 18.72, 17.57, 18.79, 14.86[PLL skip], 15.58, 17.37, (20.57), 15.67, 18.29, 16.74, 18.26, 15.37, 15.54, 15.66, 17.27, 14.49, 16.38, 17.66, 18.46, 17.79, (23.23), 18.19, 13.86[PLL skip], 17.18, 16.73, 13.89, 19.46, 16.62, 16.04, 16.98, 17.11, 14.05, 16.82, 16.34, 19.48, 16.71, 17.68, 17.03, 19.12


----------



## Chree (Feb 5, 2015)

The nice thing about the comp being over is NOW I CAN PRACTICE WHATEVER I WANT!!!

Last night was 6x6: All new PBs. Goal was sub3:40
1/3/5/12/25: 3:17.89, 3:26.01, 3:31.96, 3:37.18, 3:39.99 (whew)

Tonight was 7x7. Goal was to "get first ever sub5":
5:34.54, 5:42.85, 5:01.06, 5:26.98, 5:18.18, 5:41.11, 5:33.85, 5:33.00, (5:49.38), 5:17.79, 5:12.95, (4:56.45)

Love saving the best for last.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 5, 2015)

Chree said:


> The nice thing about the comp being over is NOW I CAN PRACTICE WHATEVER I WANT!!!
> 
> Last night was 6x6: All new PBs. Goal was sub3:40
> 1/3/5/12/25: 3:17.89, 3:26.01, 3:31.96, 3:37.18, 3:39.99 (whew)
> ...



Congrats! With hoya?


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> LOL
> 
> I have maybe 2-3 seperate avg5 that are sub-NR so I would say probably not
> At least considering the fact that if we get that kind of scrambles in comp you will sub-3 them anyway so no win for me



I only have one sub3 ao5 (2.99) :/

Also I haven't done more than one ao5 on 3x3 during the last two weeks, and I haven't even touched my pyra since last comp. I should probably do some more


----------



## JemFish (Feb 5, 2015)

Session of 15 solves - I'm definitely sub-25 now. It's funny how I ended with a 19.99, the only sub-20 of the session.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Rubik's cube
Feb 5, 2015 3:35:30 PM - 3:48:58 PM

Mean: 24.13
Average: 23.99
Best time: 19.99
Median: 23.89
Worst time: 30.10
Standard deviation: 2.48

Best average of 5: 23.86
6-10 - (20.43) 22.65 25.03 (25.95) 23.89

Best average of 12: 23.86
1-12 - 22.56 22.47 24.76 25.84 25.22 (20.43) 22.65 25.03 (25.95) 23.89 22.94 23.26

1. 22.56 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R' B' R' L2 U' R' B' F2 D2 F' U'
2. 22.47 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U' R' D' R2 D R L2 F R' U' F
3. 24.76 F2 D B2 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L F' D' R B D' B U' B F2 D
4. 25.84 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F' R' D' U' F' L2 B F' L
5. 25.22 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F2 R U L D U2 R2 B2 F D2 L' U'
6. 20.43 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R' B' U R2 F' U F2 L' B L'
7. 22.65 F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 D F U2 B' R F L F L2 D' R U'
8. 25.03 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F' L' U' L' U B' U' L' U
9. 25.95 B2 U L2 B2 D U B2 D2 F2 R2 U B' F D B2 U R' D' R2 B U'
10. 23.89 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D2 U' F D' U' R2 F' R D' U
11. 22.94 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U B' R' F' U L D' L' U2 B2 D'
12. 23.26 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U' F U' L D2 F D2 B2 D L' D'
13. 30.10 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' B' R F' D L B' R B R D
14. 26.89 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' F R D U' R2 F R2 F2 D' R U'
15. 19.99 D B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F' U2 L' F' U2 R2 L2 U R2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Average of 12: 12.02
1. 10.49 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L R' D B L 
2. 11.21 F2 D' L2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 R B2 L' U F' U2 B2 D' R2 B' 
3. (15.29) R F2 L' F2 U B D' R F U' F' L2 F D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F U2 
4. 13.15 F R2 U2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F D' U2 B' L' F D B2 F2 R U 
5. 13.97 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U B L2 F' R' D2 L' B D' L F2 
6. 12.80 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 D' R F2 R2 U B' R F' D2 F2 R2 
7. 11.81 U2 L F' R' B R U F R U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 
8. (10.18) U2 F R' U' D' R' D' B' R2 U' R' B2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R L2 F2 D2 
9. 11.33 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 D L R F D' F' L2 B' D2 R2 D' 
10. 10.73 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 L' R2 D L U2 R2 F' D2 R F 
11. 12.12 R2 D B2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D L D B D F L R' U' B R 
12. 12.60 D' B L' F R' F2 U2 B D R2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 L U2


----------



## Chree (Feb 5, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> Congrats! With hoya?



Negative... just redux. Although I have a friend who has been doing Hoya for 6x6 and 7x7 and swears by it. I'm probably gonna give it a try soon. And now I've got a decent baseline to compare to before the switch.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 5, 2015)

5x5 1:04.88 ao5 with hoya


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2015)

wtf

F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 F' R' U' B' L' R' F U B' U2

y' // Inspection
u2 R u' // F2B-1+2 (3/3)
R' U R r U' r2 U2 R' U R // F2B-3 (10/13)
U' R U' R' U R U r' // F2B-4 (8/21)
U2 l' U' L U R U' r' F // CMLL (9/30)
U' U2 R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U // LSE (12/42)

42/7.86 = 5.34 TPS.


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-5
avg of 50: 18.89

Time List:
19.74, (14.34), 17.09, 18.27, 18.04, (14.83), 17.36, 18.86, 19.64, 19.81, 22.92, 18.14, (23.08), 19.36, 19.10, 20.19, 21.47, 18.78, 16.03, 17.73, 15.44, 20.83, (13.81), 15.82, 17.02, 19.53, 17.35, 18.80, 20.99, 22.67, 18.18, 22.77, 17.06, 20.61, 19.68, 18.56, 18.73, 21.21, 17.79, 18.85, 17.87, 18.92, 16.83, 16.98, 20.89, 20.06, 16.61, (23.17), 18.62, (25.82)

Nbad


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2015)

I just got within 2 seconds of my PB feet solve right after running 6 miles.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> wtf
> 
> F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 F' R' U' B' L' R' F U B' U2
> 
> ...



wow, nice!


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 5, 2015)

PB Ao12 by almost 0.4

I am just learning the OLL that I got on scramble #3. Had to slow down and remember it lol.
avg of 12: 18.11

Time List:
1. 16.75 L2 F L2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R U' R' B L' B D U2 R B 
2. 16.47 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 F2 L U2 F' D2 L2 R' B F' D' R' 
3. (28.69) B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 L2 F R B R' B2 D' L' 
4. 19.68 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' R' B U F' L' D2 L' D' 
5. 15.95 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L F' L B2 D' R B' R U R 
6. 19.04 F2 D' L U2 R F R2 D' R' D2 B' L2 U2 B D2 R2 F R2 B' D2 
7. 17.41 B D' R F L2 F2 L' U B2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 L U' 
8. (15.92) R U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L' F2 D2 B' D' B U R F2 
9. 19.81 L' B D2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' U R F' D U2 R' B2 L2 
10. 20.61 R2 F' B2 U' B L' B D U2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L' 
11. 19.14 L' B2 R D2 L U2 R D2 F2 L' U2 D' B L' R' D' B R2 U2 L2 B2 
12. 16.23 F D2 L D2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 B' R2 F' D' R' U B2 F U'


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 5, 2015)

Ao5: 10.141
4601 05.02.2015 21:29:41 00:09.908 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 R L B' D2 B U' B F2 R L2
4600 05.02.2015 21:29:08 00:10.491 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L' D L2 D' L D' B U' F' L2 U
4599 05.02.2015 21:28:25 00:10.026 R2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D B U R' B' L' B U R' F' R
4598 05.02.2015 21:27:43 00:14.880 D B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D' L D B' D2 R2 D' U'
4597 05.02.2015 21:26:58 00:09.680 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 D L D' R' F D F R' D L2 D2


----------



## Puggins (Feb 5, 2015)

16.70 3x3 Average of 5.

(14.57), 14.66, 16.07, (21.03), 19.38 = *16.70*

I believe this is the first time I've ever had a counting 14 in an average. 
I have to change my signature because I actually have a 16.31 AO5 that I never got around to adding.


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Puggins said:


> 16.70 3x3 Average of 5.
> 
> (14.57), 14.66, 16.07, (21.03), 19.38 = *16.70*
> 
> I believe this is the first time I've ever had a counting 14 in an average.


Nice, you should join my 'Race to sub 15' thread.


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> wow, nice!


Thanks!

15 puzzle:
6.484, 6.811, 5.470, (5.130), 6.712, (7.561), 5.373, 6.145, 5.157, 6.187, 5.911, 6.413 = 6.066 Ao12, PB.
Also got 66, 67, (59), (94), 67, 71, 70, 70, 61, 62, 78, 83 = 69.5 movecount Ao12, PB and first sub-70 (this ended with the 7.561).


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2015)

I did cube demos for a school event today. Within five OH solves, I got 3 full-step sub-10s 

(9.87, 9.60 and 9.33)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I did cube demos for a school event today. Within five solves, I got 3 full-step sub-10s



What school?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 6, 2015)

4x4 - 1:02.97 avg12

59.36, 1:04.70, 1:15.69, (55.54), 1:03.58, 59.94, 1:03.41, 1:04.54, (1:26.88), 57.04, 1:01.88, 59.59

getting close to sub-1

Edit: 1:01.65
(55.54), 1:03.58, 59.94, 1:03.41, 1:04.54, (1:26.88), 57.04, 1:01.88, 59.59, 1:03.50, 1:01.28, 1:01.74]

Edit2:


Spoiler: 1:04.37 avg25



59.36, 1:04.70, 1:15.69, 55.54, 1:03.58, 59.94, 1:03.41, 1:04.54, 1:26.88, 57.04, 1:01.88, 59.59, 1:03.50, 1:01.28, 1:01.74, 1:02.23, 59.77, 1:22.88, 1:17.58, 1:09.76, 1:12.85, 1:05.86, 59.08, 54.72, 1:08.37


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> What school?



Just my highschool.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 6, 2015)

4.43 2x2 ao50 yay?



antoineccantin said:


> I did cube demos for a school event today. Within five OH solves, I got 3 full-step sub-10s
> 
> (9.87, 9.60 and 9.33)



sub-11 official average pls


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Just my highschool.



'I see'


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2015)

14.88 Roux Ao100.

E: 9.42 single, fifth sub-9.5, first sub-9.5 to not be PB.

167. 9.42 R2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L' F2 D B R' D' B' R D2 F2 U'

x2 y // Inspection
B' // F2B-3 (1/1)
R2 B2 // F2B-1 (2/3)
y' R U2 R' U L U L' // F2B-4 (7/10)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' y // F2B-2 (8/18)
l' U R D' R' U' l B // CMLL (8/26)
M2 U' M U M // EO (5/31)
U2 M2 // ULUR (2/33)
U' M U2 M2 U2 M' // EP (9/39)

4.14 TPS.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 6, 2015)

There's no fail thread so this will do.

DNF - 11.22 - Would have been PB by 1.94 seconds!

Sramble: U' L2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 D L U2 R U2 B' R D' L F U'

So annoying, now I have to do another 50 thousand solves to beat my PB again.

The worst part: I message the last move in a U perm, and it was off by an M slice!


----------



## Julian (Feb 7, 2015)

Doing some 3x3, switch to OH. First solve of the day, LL skip, PB.

10.48 R2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L2 F L2 F2 D' R' F2 D B2 F2 R 


Spoiler



x2 y U' R' F D' R2 D2 U' y' R'
U2 R' U' R
R U' R' U' z U R U'
R2 U' R U z' R U' R'
U2 z U' R' U R2


wtf lol


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 7, 2015)

5.99 Pyra Ao100. Actually got a 6.00, but then I did one more solve..


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-7
avg of 12: 20.00

Time List:
1. (16.55) R' L' F' L' U' L U' B L2 R' F2 U2 R' U' B2 F U L U F' U' L' U' F D 
2. 22.16 L D2 R' B F' U R F' R' U L' F2 L2 U' D F' L F' L D R2 D F' R F2 
3. 20.49 L2 U2 L' U F2 B U L2 B' U2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 F R' D' L2 F2 L F2 U2 D' 
4. 17.39 F L B2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 B2 U2 D' R' D2 R2 D' L2 D2 B D' L F2 R2 F2 U' 
5. 20.03 U B' D' F2 D B F2 R' F B2 R' L D L' F' R2 B' D F' R B2 F' D R U 
6. 18.96 R2 B' F' U L F' B' U2 B F R L2 F2 D' L2 F' B2 D L' F2 L' U2 R B' U2 
7. 22.63 B2 F U' B' L' B' L2 R U' D B' F2 U2 F L B F D2 F2 U2 B' F2 R2 U B2 
8. 18.18 U' L' D2 U L2 U' F' D2 R2 U2 L R' F' R' F2 L' B' L' U F D U2 R2 B' D2 
9. 19.72 L2 R' F' R' L' U D B D L R' D2 U L D2 B D' U' B2 D' R D2 U B2 L2 
10. (24.99) R' L F2 U' R U2 L2 B' U' F L2 D U F R' U' L2 F2 U' D' F L2 F2 D' U2 
11. 20.65 F' R B R D' L2 F2 D R F B' D2 B2 L F2 B U2 F D2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F 
12. 19.80 U2 F2 B' D' B' U' L' D U L2 D' F L' R2 U R U' B' F' D2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D

OH. The 24.99 had a corner twist


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 7, 2015)

OH PB

Best average of 5: 13.73
6-10 - 13.00 12.50 (16.04) 15.68 (12.37)


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Some awards I won for an inter-school competition.
1st place for team 2x2
2nd place for team 4x4 (the mean of our 3 averages was DNF lol)
2nd place for team 3x3.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2015)

Within 12 solves of resetting all my Roux times in Prisma:

Best average of 5: 12.30
7-11 - (10.98) 12.96 11.48 12.47 (13.86)

7. 10.98 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 F U L B' L' B2 L'
8. 12.96 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' L' F' L D2 R' L U F2 D2 L'
9. 11.48 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F U' F2 U R D B' D2 R L U2
10. 12.47 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F L2 D2 L D' F' L' D2 L2
11. 13.86 U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 L' F D R L' B U2 R D2 L2 D'

PB Ao5.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Some awards I won for an inter-school competition.
> 1st place for team 2x2
> 2nd place for team 4x4 (the mean of our 3 averages was DNF lol)
> 2nd place for team 3x3.



Nice!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 7, 2015)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-7
avg of 100: 3.99

Time List:
1. 3.44 R' U' R F R F U' F R2 F' 
2. 4.58 U2 F2 R F R F' R' U2 R2 U2 
3. 4.82 F' U R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' F' U2 
4. 5.15 U F U' R2 U' R F' U2 F' R' 
5. 4.32 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R' U' F' U F2 
6. 5.97 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 
7. 2.19 R F2 R' U2 R U F U' F' U 
8. 2.65 R' U' F' R U F' R' F R U2 
9. (1.08) R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 
10. (1.28) U F' R2 F' R U R F' R F2 
11. 3.36 U R' U' R U' R2 F' R U R 
12. 4.93 R' U' F2 R' F' R' U2 F2 U' F 
13. 3.32 R2 F R U2 F R' U' R U' F' 
14. 4.27 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U F' U2 R' U 
15. 2.62 F' U' F' R U R' U2 R F R 
16. 4.43 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U F R2 
17. 3.47 U F U' F R' F R' F2 R F' 
18. 4.41 R U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 
19. 4.77 U R' F R' F R' F' R U' R 
20. 2.73 F U' F2 R' F R2 U2 R' F U2 
21. 3.38 F2 R F R' U' F' U' F R' U 
22. 3.69 R' U' F' U2 F U' F2 U2 F' U 
23. 4.23 F U R U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F 
24. 2.08 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 F 
25. 3.30 F U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U F' U2 
26. (8.04) F' R F R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R 
27. 3.48 U' R2 F R2 U' R2 U R F2 R 
28. 3.53 F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R' F' R' 
29. 3.78 R2 U' F' R' F' U2 F' R F' R' 
30. 3.61 R F' R2 F2 U2 F2 R F' R2 U' 
31. (6.76) F' U2 R' U R2 U' R F R2 U 
32. 4.40 R U2 F U' F' U' R F' R' U' 
33. (1.04) U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F U2 F2 U 
34. 3.95 U2 R2 F' R' F U' R F R' U' 
35. (6.33) F R F' R2 U2 F2 U F U F' 
36. 4.59 R' U F2 R2 U R' F' U2 F2 U2 
37. 3.80 U' R F' R' U' R' F' R' F U2 
38. 3.62 F2 R' F' U2 R' U' R F2 R' U 
39. 4.92 U R2 U F2 U R' F' R2 U R 
40. 5.90 R' U' F' U F2 U' F' R' U2 F2 
41. 4.36 F R' U R2 U2 R2 U F2 U F' 
42. 4.96 F' R F R' U' F2 R U F2 R' 
43. 4.29 F R' U F R2 F2 U' R F R 
44. 2.67 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R F2 R' 
45. 3.38 F U' F2 U2 R U2 F' R2 F' U2 
46. (9.22) R2 F2 U2 F U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
47. 4.10 F U R F2 R2 F2 U' F R U2 
48. 3.80 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' 
49. 3.26 U' F' R' U2 F R F2 U2 F2 U2 
50. 2.64 U' R F U' R' F' U' F' R2 F2 
51. 3.87 U F2 U R' U2 F2 U' R' F R' 
52. 4.48 R F R F' U' R2 F R U R' 
53. 4.35 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U' F U R' 
54. 4.30 R' U F' R2 F' R U2 R' U2 F 
55. 4.51 U' R F2 U F' R2 F R' F' U' 
56. 2.92 F' R U F U2 F U' F2 R U' 
57. 3.57 F' R2 U2 R2 U F R2 U' R' F' 
58. 5.61 R2 U R' F U F U' F2 R2 F' 
59. 4.17 U' F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U' F2 
60. 2.81 R' F U' R' U' F2 R' F R U 
61. 3.41 U F' U' F U' F U2 F' R2 F' 
62. 3.89 U F2 U F U F R F' R' U' 
63. 4.53 R' F U F R2 U' F' R' F R 
64. 3.63 F2 U R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 
65. 5.23 F2 U' F U' F R' U R2 F2 R' 
66. 3.42 U F' U' R F R2 U R U R2 
67. 1.66 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F U2 R2 
68. 3.26 R U' R U' R2 U2 F2 U' R F2 
69. 6.05 U' R2 F U F R U2 F' R2 F 
70. 4.25 R2 F R2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 U' R 
71. 2.47 F2 U' F' U' R2 F U R2 F' R2 
72. 3.40 R U2 F U' R2 F U F U' R2 
73. (1.11) F U2 R2 U2 F U' R2 F2 R' U' 
74. 3.65 U R2 U' F U' R F2 R U F 
75. 1.36 U2 R F2 R' U' F' U' R2 U2 R 
76. 3.46 F' R F R' F R2 U R F R 
77. 5.93 F2 R' U R2 F2 R F U2 F2 U2 
78. 4.03 R' F' U' R2 U F' R2 F' R2 U 
79. 4.14 R U2 F' R' F' R2 F R' U2 F 
80. 4.96 R F2 R F2 U' R' F2 U' R F2 
81. 4.13 F' U R U2 F R2 U' F' R2 F2 
82. 4.07 U2 R F U R2 F U2 F2 R F2 
83. 4.47 R U F U' R' F R' U' R U 
84. 2.38 U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R 
85. 5.63 R' U' R' U R F' U F U' F 
86. 3.77 U F2 R' F R2 F U R U2 F 
87. (7.47) F2 R' U R F2 U' F U' F' R2 
88. 4.89 U F2 R2 U' R U2 R U' F' U 
89. 4.80 U F' R' F2 R U R' U R' F2 
90. 5.94 R2 F R' U F' R2 U' F' U2 R' 
91. 4.04 U' R F U R2 F U2 F U R2 
92. 3.58 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U R' F' 
93. 4.46 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' F' 
94. 4.51 F' U' R F2 R U' F U F2 R2 
95. (0.56) F2 U' R' U' F' R' F U R2 F' 
96. 3.49 R2 U' F' U R' F U2 F R' U 
97. 2.89 F2 R F U R U F' U2 F U 
98. 4.97 F R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F' 
99. 5.18 R' F' R2 F2 U F U2 F2 R' F 
100. 5.66 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U R2 F' R



SUB 4 AO100, plus UWR .56 It could've been lower than 3.99 but the last solves were crap.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 7, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-7
> avg of 100: 3.99
> 
> 
> ...



GJ, but that's not uwr.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 7, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris has a .40 on YouTube. I have a .52. Definitely not UWR.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 7, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Chris has a .40 on YouTube. I have a .52. Definitely not UWR.



Rowe has a 0.21 or something too, right?


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Rowe has a 0.21 or something too, right?


That was 3 moves, so it depends if you want to count scrambles that are below the limit filtered in comps.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh, I thought if you got something lower than the WR its a UWR ,_, my bad guys
nub 2x2-er alert


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> That was 3 moves, so it depends if you want to count scrambles that are below the limit filtered in comps.



It was 2 moves


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> It was 3 moves


Yes...?


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 7, 2015)

Wrote the wrong number, edited it now


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 7, 2015)

It was actually 4.
95. (0.56) F2 U' R' U' F' R' F U R2 F' 
x z
R U R U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 7, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> It was actually 4.
> 95. (0.56) F2 U' R' U' F' R' F U R2 F'
> x z
> R U R U'



I think we're talking about Rowe's solve. I hope


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 7, 2015)

Lol ;-; sorry as I said, I am competing with Chris for top nub


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Wrote the wrong number, edited it now


Oh, right. Well, my point that it's <4 moves is still valid.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a 0.38 3 move solution on cam 
E: .55 skoob lol single U L' R' U R U L B L' 2 move solution UWR?


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 8, 2015)

1:00.35 feet pb single (I think) anda few sub 1:10s as well.


----------



## Cube Is Life (Feb 8, 2015)

First OH ao 12
Times: 44.076, 56.510, (37.988), 48.819, 1:00.546, 48.408, 1:04.308, (1:22.041), 43.143, 1:05.231, 57.258= 54.318
The strange thing is that the 44.076 and the 37.988 were both PLL skips.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 8, 2015)

Got a feet avg50 that's sub OcR feet single lol


----------



## Berd (Feb 8, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Got a feet avg50 that's sub OcR feet single lol


OcR record next comp?


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> OcR record next comp?


They don't have comps with feet in Oceania. That's why there was only one person in Oceania who had a time for feet until 2013, and even now there are only 4.


----------



## Berd (Feb 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> They don't have comps with feet in Oceania. That's why there was only one person in Oceania who had a time for feet until 2013, and even now there are only 4.


What?! Why?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah that was really more some practice for worlds, since I'd like to be able to lower my sum of ranks and not have to worry about feet holding me back for a while.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 8, 2015)

1:56.659 6x6 single on cam!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 8, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-8
avg of 12: 2.19

Time List:
1. 2.76 U F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' R U 
2. 1.96 U' R' F2 U' R2 F2 U R U' 
3. 2.01 U R2 F2 R F R' U F' U2 
4. (1.60) U2 R F' U F R' U2 R' U 
5. 2.31 R2 F2 U' F R' F U2 R U' 
6. 2.03 F' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 
7. 1.89 F2 R F U2 F R F2 U' F 
8. 2.02 F U' R' U' F R U2 R' U' 
9. 2.05 R' U' F U' R' F U2 R2 U' 
10. (2.95) F R2 F R' U F R2 F U' 
11. 2.03 F R2 F R U R2 F' R U' 
12. 2.86 U2 F2 R' F U R' F2 U R U'

wat


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 8, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Got a feet avg50 that's sub OcR feet single lol


 
Good on ya.


EDIT:



ottozing said:


> Yeah that was really more some practice for worlds, since I'd like to be able to lower my sum of ranks and not have to worry about feet holding me back for a while.



Wait! Don't break my record at worlds!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 8, 2015)

My first ever 3x3 OH solves. I never thought it would be so difficult to solve the damn cube without the other hand 
Taking into account that I still have to do 2look OLL and that I only can do like half of the PLLs (due to OH amnesia, of course) and that I am pretty crappy at 3x3 two-handed anyway... Do you guys think this is so bad a start or should I keep trying?

By the way, do you know of a good resource for OLL & PLL algs specific for OH? Because, I'm afraid, like half of mine are not suitable for OH. Thanks!

Average: 1:30.27 (σ = 5.43)

Time List:
1. 1:36.66 U F2 R2 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 L U2 L F' D' F2 R2 
2. 1:27.34 R' D' L2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' L2 R U2 B2 F L2 D' B' D2 B 
3. 1:26.16 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' D' U' F' L' F' R' D2 F D2 F' 
4. 1:26.94 D R2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 D L2 R2 B' F2 L R D' U2 B F2 U2 F2 
5. 1:36.53 B' D2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' B L2 B U' F' R D B2 U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 8, 2015)

mafergut said:


> By the way, do you know of a good resource for OLL & PLL algs specific for OH? Because, I'm afraid, like half of mine are not suitable for OH. Thanks!



http://algdb.net/Set/OH OLL
http://algdb.net/Set/OH PLL
http://peter-hung.com/cubing/
https://sites.google.com/site/antoineccantin/oh


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 8, 2015)

Framecounted an F perm of mine with 60fps. 1.000. Ugh.


----------



## ChristianSena (Feb 8, 2015)

Average of 12: 34.45 PB 4x4 
1. 34.63 
2. 33.74 
3. 35.64 
4. (29.69) 
5. 34.99 
6. 34.70 
7. 36.66 
8. (38.86) 
9. 34.27 
10. 32.31 
11. 34.93 
12. 32.58


----------



## mafergut (Feb 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> http://algdb.net/Set/OH OLL
> http://algdb.net/Set/OH PLL
> http://peter-hung.com/cubing/
> https://sites.google.com/site/antoineccantin/oh



Thanks a lot!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh, come on!!!!!
I have been using a YJ Chilong as my main for months. A while ago I lubed a Sulong with silicone but put a bit too much weitght 3 on the pieces so it ended up gummy. After some use from time to time it has become much better, a bit slow, but very controllable. I wanted it for OH, which I am asking about this weekend and got my first, terrible, times with.

I tried to do some 2H with the Sulong and, can you believe it? I smashed my Ao5 and Ao12 just like that!!!! I got my 1st sub-20 Ao12. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-8
solves/total: 12/12

[...]
avg of 5
current: 20.01 (σ = 1.34)
* best: 18.05 (σ = 1.70)*

avg of 12
current: 19.48 (σ = 2.34)
* best: 19.48 (σ = 2.34)*

Average: 19.48 (σ = 2.34)
Mean: 19.59

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 17.63 B' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F D2 L' F D U L2 R' F' R B2 F' 
2. 15.85 L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 L' U B2 L D2 R' B' R2 B2 U 
3. 16.59 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B L B2 U2 B' R' U' R F' R2 
4. 19.92 B' D2 F' R2 B F' D2 R2 F' D F2 L' D2 R' U L U2 R' B 
5. 23.38 U2 F B L D R U2 B L2 U' F2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B 
6. 24.38 F2 R B2 R F2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 L F D' R D' L' U' B2 F' R' D' 
7. 18.54 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 B L2 B' R B F2 L2 R B 
8. 22.27 F' D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 U F2 R' F2 L2 B D2 L' D R2 
9. 21.50 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' U' L U F' L' B2 R2 D2 F' 
10. 16.49 L D' B2 L F' B U' B' R D R2 F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 B' 
11. 18.89 B2 D F2 U R U2 B2 R B U D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 
12. 19.63 B2 F' U2 F' L2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R' D B2 L R' B U R2 F


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 8, 2015)

4.59 F' L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B F2 U2 B' R2 D' U' R D' R U' R U' R

x2
R' D U R' F D2 // cross
d' R U' R' // first pair
U2 L' U' L // second pair
d' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R // third and fourth pair
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' U'

37/4.59=8.06 TPS

gj.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 8, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:00.35 feet pb single (I think) anda few sub 1:10s as well.



Ah, I see the 'beat CHJ' trend is continuing...


----------



## Cale S (Feb 8, 2015)

5x5 from Sunday Contest
2:53.79, 2:07.67, 2:20.08, 2:09.20, 2:10.84, 2:01.30, 1:57.19, 2:01.08, 2:00.17, 2:13.98, 2:22.32, 2:15.98

2:10.26 avg12
2:00.85 avg5


----------



## Torch (Feb 8, 2015)

I just smashed my PB feet single by over 30 seconds, 1:53 to 1:19!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 9, 2015)

WATWATWAT
Session mean: 2:29.40
1. (2:35.98) d' 3r b' 3r2 F' 3u l B l2 R' L B2 3u' f U l U2 b' u2 r' U' L' 3r d 3u' R2 b' D 3f' L B F2 U' 3r b d f' d U' l F 3f l R 3r2 u2 b' u 3r2 r B2 f2 r' R2 d L' R2 3u D u' f F l2 B F r2 u' d B 3r R2 3f d 3f D U l B' b' r2 
2. 2:31.65 d2 f2 R F' 3r' L 3f d r' 3r2 D' d F2 L2 3u2 U' u' R F d 3r' F' f' R b' B2 r2 b' R' f2 u' l L' 3r u D' 3u' f2 b2 3u U' u 3f B' D2 3u2 l2 r F2 3f l d' f U 3f2 F L2 D' F' 3u R B2 r' 3r F U' R b' B' 3r' d' 3r2 f' R r f 3r' f F2 3f 
3. (2:20.57) 3f' D l' f2 3r2 L' U2 3r D2 B' f2 3u' d u2 D2 f2 B d r' f d' B d' 3r2 U' L2 B R2 u' r2 f2 U b R D2 b2 l' 3u' 3r d2 l L 3r R 3u2 3f B2 U r2 3u D' f L u f' r2 u' 3u f' U R' u2 3f' l f 3r d 3u' l r' R2 L' U2 L2 B' R' d2 L2 u' 3r

EDIT:
Session average: 2:30.16
1. 2:35.98 d' 3r b' 3r2 F' 3u l B l2 R' L B2 3u' f U l U2 b' u2 r' U' L' 3r d 3u' R2 b' D 3f' L B F2 U' 3r b d f' d U' l F 3f l R 3r2 u2 b' u 3r2 r B2 f2 r' R2 d L' R2 3u D u' f F l2 B F r2 u' d B 3r R2 3f d 3f D U l B' b' r2 
2. 2:31.65 d2 f2 R F' 3r' L 3f d r' 3r2 D' d F2 L2 3u2 U' u' R F d 3r' F' f' R b' B2 r2 b' R' f2 u' l L' 3r u D' 3u' f2 b2 3u U' u 3f B' D2 3u2 l2 r F2 3f l d' f U 3f2 F L2 D' F' 3u R B2 r' 3r F U' R b' B' 3r' d' 3r2 f' R r f 3r' f F2 3f 
3. (2:20.57) 3f' D l' f2 3r2 L' U2 3r D2 B' f2 3u' d u2 D2 f2 B d r' f d' B d' 3r2 U' L2 B R2 u' r2 f2 U b R D2 b2 l' 3u' 3r d2 l L 3r R 3u2 3f B2 U r2 3u D' f L u f' r2 u' 3u f' U R' u2 3f' l f 3r d 3u' l r' R2 L' U2 L2 B' R' d2 L2 u' 3r 
4. 2:22.85 3f R2 D r' R2 3u 3f2 r2 L' b2 d 3f B' u' d2 f D F2 3r2 B F u2 l2 L2 f r 3u' l2 D' d2 R' 3f' l' 3u' L2 f2 L2 R2 f2 3u l2 U d2 l u' 3u2 B2 r B' r2 R u2 R b2 3r' L b2 D' U u2 r2 R2 3f2 3u2 F' B' r' d F L' f2 d2 R' f2 D 3u2 L l r 3u2 
5. (2:40.46) R f2 d 3f2 F' U2 d' b 3u' D2 u2 U B2 3f2 l' b2 r' D L' r b' L2 u f' l R b U2 d' 3f F l2 L2 b l 3f' l2 F' L F' u' b R' d U f' D2 3r F' r2 3u2 D2 f U2 3f' D b' F R2 F2 U f 3f b' F2 B' 3u F' d' 3u' u' l2 B2 r l2 R2 L' B' f2 3r'


----------



## nalralz (Feb 9, 2015)

I lost the session, which has the scrambles. It was an ok average of 12 for me. Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTltbtzM6kw&list=UUylEGlnhk6n7o8Mlip0vO_A

Average: 16.54

Times: 
15.76,
15.65,
14.62 (nonlucky woot woot),
18.92 (grr),
(13.53) (nonlucky - WTH?) Hate F perms with RUF,
14.83,
(22.86) (grr),
17.37,
17.43,
16.07,
19.96 (grr).

First 5 solves are a 15.03 average of 5 - Almost sub 15

This was done this morning.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 9, 2015)

Average of 5: 12.70
1. 12.57 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 R B' L' U R D L2 B' R F2 
2. (15.63) R2 F2 D F2 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R' U' F L' R2 D R B' L2 R' 
3. 12.10 L2 F R2 B' L2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 B U B' R D2 R' U2 F2 D' B U 
4. (11.05) B2 L2 U' F2 D R' L' F' R D' L2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D L2 
5. 13.43 B2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' U F2 D2 R' F' D2 R2 U2 F2 R' 

also got really close to avg50 pb (got 15.58, pb is 15.57) and failed getting avg100 pb (best was 15.86, pb is 15.81)


----------



## ottozing (Feb 9, 2015)

SolveThatCube said:


> Don't break my record at worlds!



1:15.849 average of 50 :^)



Berd said:


> What?! Why?



Delegates think feet is gross and have no interest in holding the event (Especially since there isn't anyone fast at feet here).


----------



## Berd (Feb 9, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 1:15.849 average of 50 :^)
> 
> 
> 
> Delegates think feet is gross and have no interest in holding the event (Especially since there isn't anyone fast at feet here).


Praise. Feet sucks.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> Praise. Feet sucks.



Absolutely.

"Here, let me...let me...actually...Jim! Can you help scramble this cube please? I...I gotta go to the toilet. (Ew...)"


----------



## TDM (Feb 9, 2015)

*2.438*, *34 moves*, 13.945 TPS
3 5 15 4\13 0 7 8\14 1 2 11\10 6 9 12
URDLDRUL2URDLDRU3LDRURDL2DRU2LDLU


----------



## nalralz (Feb 9, 2015)

15.03 3x3 average of 5:
15.76, 15.65, 14.62, (18.92), (13.53)

It was ok I guess. The 18 should have been a 14 or lower but I did the wrong PLL twice.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2015)

3x3 PB single:

5.80 U2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F L F' D B2 U' F' D' B2 L' F' 

z'
R' D R2 D R2 D
U R' U R2 U R'
L' U L
y U R' U R U' R' U' R
y' U R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
R' U R' U' R' U R' U R U R2 R U

50 moves/5.80 = 8.62 tps

Should have gone for the 3 move insert of the 3rd pair, leaving me with an easier F2L and an easy 2gll :c


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 10, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 3x3 PB single:
> 
> 5.80 U2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F L F' D B2 U' F' D' B2 L' F'
> 
> ...



Woah nice! I saw that most recent comment was by you in the accomplishment thread and was expecting a godly OH single or sub 11 ao 12 but this is better lol.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Woah nice! I saw that most recent comment was by you in the accomplishment thread and was expecting a godly OH single or sub 11 ao 12 but this is better lol.



This isn't OH? ;D


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> This isn't OH? ;D



Yeah, it's not OH xD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 10, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, it's not OH xD



I said I was expecting some beast OH when i saw you posted but I knew it was 2H as soon as I read the actual post.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 10, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 3x3 PB single:
> 
> 5.80 U2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F L F' D B2 U' F' D' B2 L' F'
> 
> ...



Wow! That's nice. So many sub-6's already this year.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I said I was expecting some beast OH when i saw you posted but I knew it was 2H as soon as I read the actual post.



Ah okay


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 10, 2015)

17.5 Roux single


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally got a new 3x3 pb of 11.415


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 10, 2015)

*SUB 3 AO5 2.56* PBBBBB


----------



## Iggy (Feb 10, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-10
avg of 12: 2.18

Time List:
1. 2.12 U F R F' R2 F' U2 F U' 
2. 2.59 F2 R' U R2 U' F U2 F' U 
3. (2.62) F' R F U' F U2 R' F' U2 
4. 1.96 R F2 R F2 U' F R U R2 
5. 1.77 U2 F' U' F U' F U' F U' 
6. 2.17 F' U F' R2 F' R F' R U R' 
7. 2.58 F U2 R F' U F2 U2 F' U' 
8. 2.29 F' U2 F R' U2 R' U2 F U2 
9. 2.29 R2 F2 U' R' U' R U' R' U 
10. 2.06 R' U F U R2 F' U F' R2 
11. 1.92 R' F' R2 U R2 F' U F' R' 
12. (1.77) F U' R2 F' R' U F' U R2

Another wat avg12. PB by 0.01


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-10
> avg of 12: 2.18
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Podium pls


----------



## Iggy (Feb 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Podium pls



I hope I win, although that might not happen

2.57 avg100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I hope I win, although that might not happen
> 
> 2.57 avg100


Which alg sets do you know?


----------



## porkynator (Feb 10, 2015)

ZZ, fullstep

8.48 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U' F2 L' U2 B F' D2 L2 

x2
F B D' L2 D L2 //XEOL (6/6)
U' R U R' U R' U' R U R2 U' R' //Rigt Square (12/18)
L U' L' U L U L' //Left Block (7/25)
U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 //Right Block (8/33)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //COLL (10/43)
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 //EPLL (13/56)

lolFOP, "fullstep"

7.87 B2 D L2 U B2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 L D L2 F D F' D B2 U 

z2
U' R U' R' U2 L2 Uw' R U' R' //XXXCross (9/9)
U L' U2 L y' U2 R U' R' //LS+EO (8/17)
U L' U R U' L U R' //COLL (8/25)
L2 U' L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U' //EPLL (12/37)


----------



## mafergut (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes!!! Since I changed to my old Sulong I'm getting very good times!
New PB Ao50, in the low 21s already, closing in to 20.x and, hopefully sub-20. Also, though not PBs any of them, an 18.x Ao5 and my 2nd 19.x Ao12 in 3 days!!!
Only 5 times out of the 50 where over 23.x, so improving consistency as well.
I'm happy 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-10
solves/total: 50/50

[...]
avg of 5
current: 20.44 (σ = 1.20)
best: 18.57 (σ = 0.26)

avg of 12
current: 19.92 (σ = 1.60)
best: 19.92 (σ = 1.60)

avg of 50
current: 21.29 (σ = 1.85)
*best: 21.29 (σ = 1.85)*

Average: 21.29 (σ = 1.85)
Mean: 21.34

Time List:
22.05, 19.77, 19.75, 21.28, 25.25, 22.57, 18.56, 21.25, 19.65, 22.50, 22.10, 20.52, 19.07, 23.63, 21.13, 19.79, 23.89, 18.47, 23.00, 22.98, 25.61, 22.60, 17.21, 23.53, 22.47, 22.32, 23.34, 22.52, 21.57, 22.63, 20.23, 18.04, 28.16, 17.02[PLL skip], 24.61, 22.12, 22.83, 22.47, 19.54, 17.29[PLL skip], 18.52, 24.24, 18.84, 18.34, 20.14, 21.18, 19.06, 19.00, 23.49, 21.10


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2015)

8.75
B D' B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 D' R U L F' U' R

y F2 L R' U' R' F D
U R U' R' 
L' U2 L y' L' U' L
y U2 R' U R
U L' U' L
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U
39/8.75=4.46 TPS

PB single! I've gotten 3 or 4 sub-9s, and I'm not even sub-14 on average.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> Within 12 solves of resetting all my Roux times in Prisma:
> 
> Best average of 5: 12.30
> 7-11 - (10.98) 12.96 11.48 12.47 (13.86)
> ...



is this pb for all methods or just roux? does this mean roux is catching up to your other methods?


----------



## TDM (Feb 10, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> is this pb for all methods or just roux? does this mean roux is catching up to your other methods?


No, just Roux. My PB Ao5 with CFOP is still 10.20. My CFOP has got worse now, so I think my Roux times are only a second or so slower than my CFOP, but I'm still ~2 seconds behind how fast I was in October.


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 10, 2015)

50.72, 50.92, (56.24), (45.50), 46.96 = 49.53
Megaminx :33333


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 10, 2015)

arcio1 said:


> 50.72, 50.92, (56.24), (45.50), 46.96 = 49.53
> Megaminx :33333



Gogogo NR!


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 10, 2015)

5.27 pb single

U R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U R U2 F D U R2 B' R' F2 R' 

R F
y' U' R' U' R
U L' U L y' U' R U' R' 
U R' U2 R U y L U L' 
U' F R' F' R
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' U2

41 moves, 7.79tps


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2015)

Feliks facebook page said:


> Switched over to the Gans 357 as my main 3x3 after breaking all my personal bests on it over the last week or so. (Excluding single)
> 
> 5.62 average of 5: [6.38, (4.92), 5.43, (7.21), 5.05]
> 5.99 average of 12: [5.71, 6.54, 5.96, 5.65, 5.52, 5.77, (7.30), 6.45, (4.61), 6.21, 6.11, 5.97]
> ...


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Divineskulls said:


> Gogogo NR!



I have comp in 3 weeks, I'll do my best


----------



## Krazy Kube (Feb 10, 2015)

I solved my super 3x3x1 floppy cube in 9.18 seconds, my 3x3x3 in a new record for me, sub 40, at 38.76, and I solved my gear shift in 45 seconds! YAY.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 10, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


>



wat



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Which alg sets do you know?



CLL and almost full EG-1 (still have some Sune and Antisune cases to learn). I should be faster, but my TPS sucks and I fail a lot


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 11, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


>



I remember when he would say that sub 6 ao 5 would never be possible... now sub 6 ao 12! U wot m8!!!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Feb 11, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


>



That's insane. He must be close to breaking the sound barrier with his turning by now.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 11, 2015)

> Quote, Originally Posted on Feliks' Facebook page
> 
> Switched over to the Gans 357 as my main 3x3 after breaking all my personal bests on it over the last week or so. (Excluding single)
> 
> ...



Whaat...

How on earth could a mortal get a (barely) sub-6 Ao12?!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 11, 2015)

That average by Feliks is incredible!


----------



## MM99 (Feb 11, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Whaat...
> 
> How on earth could a mortal get a (barely) sub-6 Ao12?!



Thats just it he isn't a mortal he is a god amongst us puny humans we shall all bow down... But seriously that's just crazy


----------



## JemFish (Feb 11, 2015)

!!!!!

I cannot believe it. I just smashed my PB (3x3) by two seconds! 14.87 seconds...wow...also, I had a 21-second Ao12 - it won't be long until I'm sub-20.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Rubik's cube
Feb 11, 2015 6:27:57 PM - 6:40:14 PM

Mean: 21.15
Average: 21.22
Best time: 14.87
Median: 21.04
Worst time: 26.69
Standard deviation: 3.05

Best average of 5: 20.56
8-12 - 20.60 (26.69) 21.67 19.41 (14.87)

Best average of 12: 21.22
1-12 - 21.29 19.32 24.36 20.79 23.43 17.66 23.69 20.60 (26.69) 21.67 19.41 (14.87)

1. 21.29 D U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 L' F D2 L2 B U F U' L2 D' U2
2. *19.32* B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' B R2 F' D F L F' R' D U2
3. 24.36 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' D B D' U' R D2 F' R
4. 20.79 D R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D F' U2 B2 R D2 L2 B D U L U
5. 23.43 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L' F R F L2 B R2 L' B2 D
6. *17.66* U B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' F' U' L' D' R2 F2 U L2 B F2 U'
7. 23.69 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U R' F R2 B' U B U2 B D2 U'
8. 20.60 D F2 U L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R B2 R F' L D F' D'
9. 26.69 U2 B2 F2 D F2 D R2 D U R2 U' R U' L D2 B U2 L2 D' B
10. 21.67 R2 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 F' U' B' R D2 U R B2 L D' U2
11. *19.41* U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 L' D' F' U R2 L' B F2 D
12. *14.87* U F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R' U2 B' F' D2 R' U2 L2 F R2 D2


----------



## porkynator (Feb 11, 2015)

Petrus
8.21 R' L' U' R' D F' R D R U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 B 

U' L F2
L U L' y' L U L'
U R' F' R y'
R' U' R2 U' R' U' R
y R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 11, 2015)

2:57.12 6x6 single with yellow cross

yuck


----------



## mafergut (Feb 11, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


>



Perhaps this is a stupid question but doesn't Feliks have some sponsorship agreement with Moyu? At least his photo is in their boxes, right? I thought perhaps he had to use a Moyu cube because of that agreement.

On the other hand, I think I'm gonna get a Gans III 57. Yeah, I know I'm not gonna start geting sub-10s just because of that but if the cube is so good that Feliks would make it his new main, I guess it is worth a try and it's been a long time since I last bought a 3x3 for my collection. In fact I was planning on getting LiYing so maybe this will make it TWO new cubes


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 11, 2015)

6 cross colors average for 6x6
Session average: 3:09.50
1. (2:28.79[white]) 
2. 2:55.62[yellw] 
3. 2:49.95[blue wtf] 
4. 3:29.44[orange] 
5. 3:23.00[green] 
6. (3:31.88[red])

EDIT: apparently I can still 5x5
Session average: 1:41.29
1. 1:42.55 
2. 1:38.84 
3. 1:39.42 
4. 1:40.73 
5. 1:42.59 
6. 1:42.09 
7. 1:43.12 
8. (1:48.11) 
9. (1:30.00) 
10. 1:40.87 
11. 1:36.12 
12. 1:46.54


----------



## porkynator (Feb 11, 2015)

ZZ fullstep

8.09 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' B L2 D2 L2 D B R U' 

y2
B D' B U R' D2
U2 L
U' R' U R
U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L'
U L' U' L U' L2 D' L U2 L' D L2
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2

First 13 moves solve all but 4 corners... WAT? That would be an AWESOME start for an FMC solve (insertion finder finishes in 23).


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 11, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Perhaps this is a stupid question but doesn't Feliks have some sponsorship agreement with Moyu? At least his photo is in their boxes, right? I thought perhaps he had to use a Moyu cube because of that agreement.
> 
> On the other hand, I think I'm gonna get a Gans III 57. Yeah, I know I'm not gonna start geting sub-10s just because of that but if the cube is so good that Feliks would make it his new main, I guess it is worth a try and it's been a long time since I last bought a 3x3 for my collection. In fact I was planning on getting LiYing so maybe this will make it TWO new cubes



Watch Redkb's interview with Feliks, he discusses the situation with him and Moyu.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 11, 2015)

An average of many accomplishments:
17.86 3x3 Average of 12, 17.94 mean, 16.97 best Average of 5, 2 sub 16's.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-11
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 15.54
worst: 21.11

mean of 3
current: 16.82 (σ = 1.45)
best: 16.03 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 5
current: 16.97 (σ = 1.26)
best: 16.97 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 12
current: 17.86 (σ = 1.78)
best: 17.86 (σ = 1.78)

Average: 17.86 (σ = 1.78)
Mean: 17.94

Time List:
1. 15.54 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D R D' B' F2 R2 F' R' U' L' R 
2. 19.17 B' L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R D' U' B2 F' R' B L' 
3. 16.05 B2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U R2 U' B' R' D2 U2 L B' 
4. 20.60 D F2 B2 R U' F' D B' R L2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 B2 D' R2 U' L 
5. 17.47 R B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 B' U2 B' F' L D' F' L' D R D B2 L' 
6. 21.11 D' L2 D2 R2 U L B D' R F' R F2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 R 
7. 19.03 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 U2 B F D2 U2 R U2 R2 B R' U F L D2 L 
8. 19.82 D' L2 B2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' L D' F D' B2 D2 R U R' D2 
9. 16.04 R' B D R2 L' U' D' L B' F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 
10. 15.58 R2 B2 D2 F' U L' D' B' D R F2 D' R2 U2 D B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 
11. 16.46 L B2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D U2 B L' R' F R2 B F' 
12. 18.41 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' F' R U L R' D' F R B


----------



## MM99 (Feb 12, 2015)

wow new PB AO100 with a 16.56?!? old one was 17.09 about a week ago so I guess I'm sub 17 now? maybe lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 12, 2015)

5. 7.19 F' D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 U L B D B' L U' F2 L' 

5th best solve ever on cam.

EDIT: 9.94 ao5 on ttw
9.51
9.89
10.76
8.79
10.41


----------



## Aussie (Feb 12, 2015)

YESSSS!!!! I just got a 6x6 personal best of *3:02.18!!*  I'm so happy about it! It beats my previous personal best (3:18.80) by 16 SECONDS!

By the way, a 3x3 personal best to you is a 6x6 personal best to me. So close to sub-2!

Edit: I also got my personal best Mean of 3! *3:34.69* *3:02.18* *3:33.39* = *3:23.42*


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 12, 2015)

3.771 Skewb Ao12. First PB with Jay's algs, though most of these were easy advanced cases.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 12, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Watch Redkb's interview with Feliks, he discusses the situation with him and Moyu.



Thanks for the tip. I listened to the interview and, come on!, that's outrageous! If I were him I would have changed cubes much earlier . Now I'm glad he found the Gans III 57 and I hope he breaks may WRs with it.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 12, 2015)

The other day I continued my PB Ao50 and got a new PB Ao100 but I forgot to post it until now.
I even improved the Ao50 by 0.01 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-12
solves/total: 100/100

avg of 50
current: 21.69 (σ = 1.93)
*best: 21.28 (σ = 1.85)*

avg of 100
current: 21.49 (σ = 1.91)
*best: 21.49 (σ = 1.91)*

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 22.05 B2 F2 L D2 B2 L R B2 F2 D2 R U L2 R F2 L' F' R B' L' 
2. 19.77 L F2 R' U2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 D' L R B R B L F U 
3. 19.75 U B R2 D R2 U2 F2 D L' F' R2 U2 D2 F D2 B U2 B' U2 
4. 21.28 U' D' R' D R' U' R B U2 F2 R F2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 U' 
5. 25.25 R D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F' D B R' F' L' U2 B R 
6. 22.57 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 F2 R D F' R U2 F' U' F U' B' L 
7. 18.56 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L' B2 U R' D2 F2 R B R 
8. 21.25 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R D2 U2 L B' U' B U2 R' 
9. 19.65 D2 F2 B R U2 R2 L' F2 B L D L2 U B2 U L2 U' D' B2 L2 
10. 22.50 D2 L F2 R2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 R U' L2 F U' B' F2 U R B D2 
11. 22.10 U L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' F L' F R' F R' F U2 R2 
12. 20.52 B U' B L' B' D2 R B U' R2 B' D2 B R2 F B' U2 L 
13. 19.07 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 U B L' U' B L R F' R D' F' 
14. 23.63 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 U L' D R B L' B' D' 
15. 21.13 D2 F2 R B2 R F2 U2 L U2 L F R D' B' L R2 D L' R' F2 
16. 19.79 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 L' R F2 U B2 D' L' F' U' B2 F U' 
17. 23.89 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 L D2 L2 B U' F D' R2 F' U 
18. 18.47 B2 D2 R D B' U2 B U' F L' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F B' U2 R2 
19. 23.00 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U B2 F2 R' F' D B2 U B' F' D B' U 
20. 22.98 B R2 B2 L B' R' L' F' U R2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' 
21. 25.61 D L' F' B2 U' L2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 
22. 22.60 F2 R F' D B D' R' F' L' U2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F' U2 F L2 F D 
23. 17.21 U F' L D R' F2 U F' U B' U2 L B2 R2 B2 L F2 R U2 
24. 23.53 R2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L R2 B' L' F2 D2 B' D R' B2 F' 
25. 22.47 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' F' U' F2 U' L' F' L' D U B D' 
26. 22.32 R2 D R' D2 F' U' B2 D' R L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D L2 
27. 23.34 D2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 B L2 B' L' U' R' D' L' U F' D' U2 
28. 22.52 L' B' D2 B2 R2 U' L B U R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 U 
29. 21.57 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 D' L' R F D B L F2 L F' 
30. 22.63 D2 F' D' B' R F B2 L2 F' U' B D2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 
31. 20.23 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U' F' R B R' D F2 L R' B 
32. 18.04 D' R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B' U R U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 D2 
33. 28.16 F B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R F2 R D B D B2 U' B L' R2 
34. 17.02[PLL skip] B' R D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 U L2 D' F' L R' U2 B' 
35. 24.61 D L F2 R D2 L' D2 R D2 F2 U' L2 U B L B2 L2 B' F' 
36. 22.12 B' L U' D2 L2 B2 L F2 B R' F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 
37. 22.83 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F' L2 B' R D L2 D B' L' 
38. 22.47 R F' R' D2 F2 B L D' F R D B2 D2 L2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 B2 
39. 19.54 B2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 L D2 U' B U F U' B' D F2 
40. 17.29[PLL skip] L D2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F U2 F L D' L R' D2 F' D' F2 R2 
41. 18.52 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 L D B' U' L2 U B2 D L D2 
42. 24.24 D U2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U R D R2 F U2 F R' D' 
43. 18.84 F L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 R2 U L2 R' B' L' F2 U' R' U2 R2 B' F' 
44. 18.34 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 R' U2 L B U' B' D 
45. 20.14 B U L' D2 R' F2 D' F2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 
46. 21.18 D F D2 F2 U2 R2 B' F L2 U2 L2 U' L R2 D2 U' F' D' R F' 
47. 19.06 R2 F L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 L U L U2 L B F' R' D' F' 
48. 19.00 D R' F' D L B2 D' L' R2 F U2 L2 F U2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 
49. 23.49 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F D F' U2 R U' B' R B' R 
50. 21.10 U D R' L D' B' U F L' B U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U 
51. 21.60 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D L D2 R B' L2 D' L' U2 B2 U 
52. 20.98 L2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D B L R' B2 F' L2 B L R2 
53. 22.20 D2 B R2 L' U2 F' L U B' F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 
54. 20.93 R2 D2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U' R B L B L2 D2 B D U' F 
55. 31.24 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 R B D2 U2 L B2 D' R' B' D' U2 
56. 22.82 U L' F D F' U F L B' U2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 L D2 R F2 D2 
57. 20.20 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 B' D' L F2 L B L D2 L2 B2 R' 
58. 23.88 B' L2 F' U' F' B U2 D' L D' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 
59. 23.04 D' F' U' B U' R B2 U B U2 R F2 L D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 D2 
60. 26.45 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B' D L F R' B D' B2 U2 R 
61. 19.88 D2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 R' B L' D2 F L B F' L2 F' 
62. 22.97 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' D2 U' L2 F R2 D2 B2 U R D2 
63. 26.53 U B2 U' F U' R U' D' L2 F R2 L2 D F2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 
64. 21.17 B D2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 L D2 U F D U2 F R' B' L 
65. 20.96 R2 U D2 R' D' B L2 D R2 U2 F B D2 R2 D2 B R2 F R2 D 
66. 24.14 R2 U2 B F U2 F L2 F' R2 F' D F R' U L2 B2 R2 B U B 
67. 19.61 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B R' D' F2 D' F L' F L D2 
68. 19.76 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R U' R' B L' F L' R2 B' R2 
69. 20.30 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L' B' F2 U' F L U2 R' D' 
70. 22.03 R U2 F' R2 F' D2 B U2 B' R2 F D F' U' B2 U' B' L D' U 
71. 20.38 U R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 B L' F D B2 L B2 L' U F 
72. 22.98 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2 F2 L R2 D B' U F' L U L2 B2 F L2 
73. 18.38 R' L B' U R2 U' F D' R D2 L' B2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 B' 
74. 22.82 L2 R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B L2 F2 D' B R U' R2 D' U' B D R' 
75. 19.47 B' U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 L' D2 B2 F' L F' D' U L' B2 
76. 26.45 B U F L' U2 F' L D B' R D2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 F' 
77. 20.33 D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D F' D' B L' D B' R2 U' L2 B' 
78. 20.05 R' B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D' U2 L2 R F' R2 B' L2 D' L F2 U' 
79. 20.75 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 R U2 B U R F' D U F L 
80. 21.29 R B R2 D' B' D F D' F' U2 L' D2 R' D2 R D2 L2 F2 
81. 23.36 U F D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B D R' U' L B2 L' F2 D' B 
82. 18.69[PLL skip] R L' B U' F D' R F R2 L' U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F B 
83. 20.53 F2 L2 F R2 B R2 U2 B U2 B2 R' F R U R D' B2 R F' 
84. 27.43 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B' R' U L' U2 F L2 D L2 
85. 17.86 B F2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' U F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L B F' 
86. 22.19 D2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 U' R F L B' D' B2 L R F' 
87. 22.56 L' F2 L2 B D B' U' L' F' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F B' R' 
88. 21.13 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F' D2 L' F' U' R B2 U' F2 D' 
89. 22.30 F R D R F' D2 F2 R' L F' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 
90. 24.54 B' R' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R F L' R' D' R' B2 D2 B U 
91. 22.12 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L U F U2 B2 F' L' U2 F' U' 
92. 18.30 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U2 L' D U' R2 D' U2 B' D B' L 
93. 20.08 R' U' L2 F' D L F2 L' F' U2 F' D2 B U2 D2 B' U2 L2 B L' 
94. 19.58 R2 F D' R2 D B2 U2 F' R' U2 F' D2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 B' 
95. 18.75 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U' R U' L' R B' F2 R D L R2 
96. 24.86 R' B D2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R' U' R2 D B2 D' R2 
97. 24.06 U L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 F 
98. 18.32 L' B' U F D' R2 B2 U2 L B' U2 B R2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 L2 
99. 22.26 B2 U F R2 D' R' U B' U2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 L F2 L F2 B' 
100. 21.69 U L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U L' B2 F L2 D R' U' L2 R2 B L'


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 12, 2015)

lolskewb:
2.509 AO5
3.382 AO12


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Feet. Ouch.

3:52.98+ R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F R' D L2 B2 F2 D F' U R' 

F' D' R' F R U' R' u//xcross
L U' L' U' L U L'//pair2
y L' U' L U y' R' U' F R F'//pair3+4
U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'//OLL
y' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2//PLL


----------



## imvelox (Feb 12, 2015)

2:31.64 7x7 single
Should be in my top5 times iirc


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 12, 2015)

43.33 mega single with splits
F2L -12.42
S2L - 24.65
LL - 6.27


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 12, 2015)

7x7:
Single: 3:15.293
MO3: 3:29.448
Avg5: 3:31.794
Avg12: 3:39.635
Mo100: 3:48.770

Finally sub 3:50 
Was on a plateau for quite a bit


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 12, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:31.64 7x7 single
> Should be in my top5 times iirc



wat... and I don't even have a sub 2:40



Wilhelm said:


> 7x7:
> Single: 3:15.293
> MO3: 3:29.448
> Avg5: 3:31.794
> ...



Congrats! do you think you can get get a sub 3:30 at the German Open?


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 12, 2015)

Single should be easy because I already have a 3:32 and sub 3:30's are not too rare for me. I tend to perform better at comps anyway . I hope I can beat Emi's 3:28.
A sub 3:30 mean would be awesome but I don't think that will happen. Next goal is to improve my mean by 0.08 to beat Evan Liu(my last Nemesis :/)


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 12, 2015)

11.94 avg5 method neutral

11.96, 11.99, (15.56), (11.15), 11.86
CFOP, Petrus, Roux, ZZ, Petrus



Spoiler



inspection thought process (in order)

if easy 2x2x2, do Petrus
if easy white/yellow cross, do CFOP
if easy yellow eoline, do ZZ
if the scramble is retarded, do Roux because you're not going to get a good time anyway, so there's no point using a legitimate method.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 12, 2015)

PB Average of 5: 17.88
1. (23.90) R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U B L' R' D B' U R F L' 
2. (17.40) U D R' U' B D2 L U' R U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 
3. 17.45 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B D2 F' R' D2 U B D' B L R' U R' 
4. 18.69 R F2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 R B2 U R2 D R' D' R F L D' U2 
5. 17.50 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D U B2 U F D' L' F' R' D' R2 B' D2

PB Average of 12: 19.37
1. 18.51 
2. 19.38 L' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' D' F2 U' B D' B2 L' U F2 R 
3. 22.27 B L2 R2 B U2 L2 F D2 B2 R' B' D' F U B' D L R F2 U' 
4. 19.81 L2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 R F D' F2 L D B' D' U F2 
5. 21.30 F L2 D' B2 U' L' D' L2 B' R' U B2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 
6. 19.09 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 L' F' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' 
7. (23.90) R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U B L' R' D B' U R F L' 
8. (17.40) U D R' U' B D2 L U' R U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 
9. 17.45 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B D2 F' R' D2 U B D' B L R' U R' 
10. 18.69 R F2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 R B2 U R2 D R' D' R F L D' U2 
11. 17.50 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D U B2 U F D' L' F' R' D' R2 B' D2 
12. 19.66 L2 B' D R U' R' D2 F' U' R F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R D2 B2 L


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 12, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> inspection thought process (in order)
> 
> if easy 2x2x2, do Petrus
> if easy white/yellow cross, do CFOP
> ...



Yeah, because roux is definitely not a legitimate method...

I have to admit that this method neutrality stuff is cool and interesting but please don't be stupid and say roux is bad just because you are not good at it...


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> lolskewb:
> 2.509 AO5
> 3.382 AO12


Aww, sub me AO5


----------



## TheSeppomania (Feb 12, 2015)

Fisher cube: single, ao5 and ao12 UWR

Best Average of 12: 33.19
Best Time: 25.02
Worst Time: 43.44
Standard Deviation: 3.3 (9.9%)

1. 33.57 B2 F' R' B' R2 D' F2 B2 R' L2 D' L2 B U B' R' B D' F2 U D' F2 R U' B 
2. 33.99 R2 L U' R L2 B U L' F' U2 D2 F' R2 B F' L' D' F2 B' R' F2 U2 R B' U' 
3. 35.15 D2 L' F' R F2 L' D L2 F' D' F2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' D U L D2 R2 B' D' B' 
4. 31.28 L2 B' U2 F U2 R' U' D R2 B' U B' R2 L D2 U' F D' L2 U' D2 R' L2 F B 
5. 33.58 B L2 F B2 L' R2 D2 R' D U R2 B2 L' R' F' R D' F2 U D' L F L R2 F2 
6. 25.56 U2 D L' D' L D' L B2 D L' R' B L' D2 R' D R' D2 L' R B' D2 F B2 R' 
7. 34.54 D F D2 R' B' U' F B2 L D2 L R B' U D B' R U L U L2 D' L' U B 
8. 36.86 D' U B2 F' R L D2 R U' R' D' F2 D' R' B U2 L' B2 F L2 U2 B D R F2 
9. (43.44) L R' D F2 B L R' B U' R' L F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L' R2 B' R2 B R' U D' F' 
10. 30.14 B2 R D F' R' D2 L2 U' D F2 L2 U' F R2 B' U R F2 R' B' U2 R B2 U2 R' 
11. (25.02) F' D2 U2 R B' R B' U F B U' L2 F' R' U2 B2 D2 F L F2 D' U' F2 B' U2 
12. 37.21 U' B L2 U' F2 R L' B2 R2 D2 B R2 U' R' U' R D' R' D2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F2


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 12, 2015)

4.99 Pyra Ao12


----------



## qqwref (Feb 13, 2015)

9.325 qcube avg100


----------



## Ollie (Feb 13, 2015)

Learnt 1-flip method in 7 minutes

Determined to beat my comp PB single


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2015)

1:17.86 5x5 PB single on ttw, wat

2nd sub 1:20


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 13, 2015)

OH
15.29 ao5
16.64 ao12
18.67 ao50


Hopefully I podium


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH
> 15.29 ao5
> 16.64 ao12
> 18.67 ao50
> ...



Wow nice!

More 5x5 on ttw:
1:29.69 avg5
1:32.39 avg12

Not PBs, but good


----------



## JemFish (Feb 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH
> 15.29 ao5
> 16.64 ao12
> 18.67 ao50
> ...



You would be unofficially ranked no. 61 with that Ao5. Keep up the good work; you're not very far from becoming world-class at OH.

*EDIT*: Oh, and ranked no. 1 in Singapore.

*EDIT*: 4x4 Ao5, and a new PB single: 1:47.68 minutes. I never practise 4x4, but now I'm beginning to...



Spoiler: 4x4x4 Cube



Feb 13, 2015 10:10:52 AM - 10:29:47 AM

Mean: 2:30.61
Average: 2:29.42
Best time: 1:47.68
Median: 2:35.93
Worst time: 3:17.13
Standard deviation: 31.18

Best average of 5: 2:29.42
1-5 - (3:17.13) 2:06.35 (1:47.68) 2:35.93 2:45.98

1. 3:17.13 Uw2 D F2 Uw R' U Fw D' L2 Uw2 F' Uw2 D L2 R F B2 L2 Fw' U2 Uw D' Fw L Rw Fw2 B R Uw B U L2 Rw2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 Uw' B
2. 2:06.35 Uw R2 Fw' R D B2 L2 B' R2 Fw Uw' D F' Uw' Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F2 B2 Rw2 U' D2 L Rw U2 B' L' Uw2 F2 Fw' B L B2 D' Fw' D L' Fw B'
3. 1:47.68 F' Uw2 L' D L2 R2 U D2 B' Rw' B Rw' Fw' D' R' F U2 F' Fw2 U' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 F' Fw2 B2 Uw R' F' R2 D2 R Uw' R D' Fw B Rw Fw'
4. 2:35.93 L' F2 U D' L' R2 D' Rw Fw L' Uw2 B R' D' Rw' D2 Rw' R' D' Rw Fw2 B U' Fw L' Rw' F2 Fw' U' B' D2 B2 Rw' B' U2 L Uw R Uw2 D'
5. 2:45.98 F2 Fw2 R' B L' D2 L U' F B' D2 B' Uw' Rw' R' B' Rw2 Uw B D' F2 B' Uw' Rw R B D L' Fw' R B2 D2 Fw' U2 D' F L' Fw Rw' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 13, 2015)

6x6 first 2 centers and first 2 centers+3cross edges practice

Session average: 32.72
1. 32.32 
2. (25.73) 
3. (38.32) 
4. 31.61 
5. 30.74 
6. 32.13 
7. 36.89 
8. 32.75 
9. 27.91 
10. 31.44 
11. 33.58 
12. 37.83 

Average of 12: 1:25.76
1. (1:16.55) 
2. 1:28.49 
3. 1:33.41 
4. (1:38.73) 
5. 1:19.01 
6. 1:26.38 
7. 1:35.80 
8. 1:18.74 
9. 1:21.61 
10. 1:22.35 
11. 1:24.39 
12. 1:27.43


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2015)

Yay

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-13
avg of 12: 1:28.70

Time List:
1. 1:31.63 B' b' d D2 F U' d2 D' b B R' B' L' F' D' U2 B2 F2 l D b2 F2 l' F d2 F' U2 R2 D R f2 r' L' B2 l' d2 D F' r2 B' R d b2 r2 F2 l r' d2 D2 b U R' D2 b2 r' l2 R2 u' B f 
2. (1:20.86) r2 R2 U' b U2 F2 d R' d B d2 B r' U2 f2 d U2 F2 D' U2 d b u2 l U f2 D2 d2 r2 U' r' b L D L' f' R F2 f' l' L' b2 f2 r2 U' d' f D U' F' d2 B2 d f B D' L2 f' B2 u2 
3. 1:25.60 f2 R' l2 b' U2 u d2 b' d2 U D2 F' D2 r F2 R2 b2 u' d F2 B' U2 d' L' R' l2 r2 d2 r' B' U2 l' f D l D l' d b2 r B' F d2 r' d U F' R f2 l' U' F' d L' f b2 U2 D B2 f2 
4. (1:39.15) u L U' L' d' U2 F' r2 L B2 d' f2 U l2 u' F2 U' D d2 u F' b' r' R' U F2 R2 B' R2 l' d' r' D f2 B' U2 d' u' L2 r' u2 d' D' R' B R b' r2 F2 B2 L2 l' b f u' F' r2 D' B2 f2 
5. 1:34.57 R' d' F' r2 L d2 r D B D' F2 d' B D2 b B' R B2 D' u' F' b' d f' b' F L B' R2 B2 F l2 b2 l2 L2 U R2 F' b D' F R2 b2 U u' f r' D u2 b r2 D' B' D' R F f2 d2 D' l2 
6. 1:23.78 l2 U' u2 d' R' U' r2 B' r2 R' l2 f2 u d R' D2 b' L' f2 B D f U2 L' d' L2 D' u' R2 r l f2 d2 l' f2 r U B' b2 r U2 R2 B L2 b f' D L' l F2 R b2 F2 f' R B' b2 L2 r' l2 
7. 1:25.43 R U2 B2 f2 D b F' d f' d f2 D2 B u' d2 l2 f2 l' d' R2 U f' U' F2 u d2 b' d2 u' r D2 B' R' U2 B2 L' B u D2 L d' r B' d' B' f r f' l' U u2 l b2 u' r d' r u' r B2 
8. 1:30.96 f2 b' D' U' d' b L d2 b2 r' F' u' B r2 d R L2 b f2 d' f' F2 l2 f D2 r u b' D2 f B D' b' f2 R2 U u' B F D l L' d R f r' u2 F2 D u' F d2 f' D u' L' d' U D2 F2 
9. 1:23.90 r' D' u' F D' d b u2 D L' R2 D2 R U D2 f2 l2 B2 d r2 F2 D f2 U u2 b2 U' R' r2 b2 f2 r d' l' D b d2 f2 B2 r f2 L2 d' r2 b' d' f' r' U2 D' L u D2 B f2 U L' b' f B' 
10. 1:34.88 l2 u' D2 r' f2 R2 f F' d' R' d2 R' b' L' R' r2 l2 b2 l D r2 f2 D2 U f' l2 L' U L' l U2 F u l2 B' r' L u2 R' U r2 f2 D2 U l D' b U' f2 b2 L2 R' f r' b' l d2 R U2 D 
11. 1:27.91 b r' F2 f d' l2 d R' u' r d2 F L2 B' F r' l L' B' D2 F2 l' f' B' d F U B' u' d2 r f D' r D' F2 L' R2 U D' L B' l' F2 f2 b r f' b r2 u2 f' R' U' d' R' l F' l' L 
12. 1:28.36 B' R' f L l2 f F2 B' R' U f F b' R B2 b' f L' f2 d r' D f L2 B R2 L2 u B' f2 U' f l2 f' R D d2 U' L' R' l' f' r d F2 U2 f' L2 r u L d' U L' f F B U D' r'

There's a 1:26.76 avg5 in there, both PBs


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Yay
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-13
> avg of 12: 1:28.70
> ...



Cool, my 6x6 3cross edges+centers is as fast as your 5x5.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 13, 2015)

Roux 16.88 Single
19.77 Mo3
21.64 Ao5


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 13, 2015)

6.86 NL single! First sub-7 of the week I think.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 13, 2015)

14.368 avg12 on 3x3 
done on ChaoTimer on my phone for some reason

2:05.98 avg12 on 5x5, sub-2 is close
1:57.61, 2:16.54, 2:02.07, 2:01.31, 2:07.48, 2:02.90, 2:13.79, 2:00.95, 2:13.54, 1:59.26, 2:01.95, 2:17.19


----------



## JemFish (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome 3x3 session - broke my Ao5 and Ao12 PBs; 11/35 = 31.4% sub-20.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Feb 13, 2015 2:14:43 PM - 2:48:11 PM

Mean: 21.88
Average: 21.88
Best time: 16.02
Median: 21.97
Worst time: 27.94
Standard deviation: 2.78

Best average of 5: 19.61
11-15 - 19.67 19.40 19.75 (20.45) (19.23)

Best average of 12: 20.13
6-17 - 21.97 18.72 23.82 20.76 (16.02) 19.67 19.40 19.75 20.45 19.23 (24.45) 17.57

1. 21.22 U' R2 F2 D' U F2 U L2 F2 U' B' R' D L' U R' D2 B' D' R'
2. 24.90 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B' R' U2 F D B' D2 R' D2 L2 U2
* 3. 19.37 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 F' U R U L' B R2 B2 D B' R U*
4. 23.59 D' U' B2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F D' B R2 B R' U B' U2
5. 20.26 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D F' D2 L' B' R2 D R F U2 R' U2
6. 21.97 L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L D2 L' D2 L B' F2 R' U' F
* 7. 18.72 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R L2 U' L F' D U2 L U F2 U'*
8. 23.82 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D F D L' U' L' B2 R' F' R2 L D2
9. 20.76 D B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U' L D B2 L' D2 B2 D B' F L
*10. 16.02 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 U B2 D' U2 B U2 R' D R' B' L' D' R' U'*
*11. 19.67 D2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B R F D' U' B' U' R' L B2 D'*
*12. 19.40 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D B' F' U B2 L' B2 D B' D' R'*
*13. 19.75 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L' F' D2 L2 F U B2 D' F2 L' U*
14. 20.45 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B D' B U2 F L' B2 D2 U R'
*15. 19.23 D R2 L2 U B2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L U' R U R2 U B' R2 D' F*
16. 24.45 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R' F L2 B' U' R L U2
*17. 17.57 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 B D' F' L' B' L' D2 U2 L' F D*
18. 25.43 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R F L2 B' L F D' B' R2 U
19. 20.71 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F2 L F R2 B' R' D' F U R2 D2 B'
20. 24.34 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 L' F2 R2 U2 F R2 L' D' F' L U2
*21. 16.88 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 F R F2 R L D L' F' U' R' U2*
22. 22.96 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U F U2 F2 D' R2 D' R' L U
23. 27.94 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' B' L D' F2 D R' B2 F' R D' F
24. 24.84 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L F D F L' B U' F L F2
25. 23.30 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 F R L2 F' D' F' R2 D2 U' B' U'
*26. 19.51 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U B U F' D2 L' B' U' R' F L2 U2*
27. 24.93 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' U2 L D' L' F' R' U2 L'
28. 22.50 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U L2 D R2 U' R B' L2 F R' D F R2 D L2 D'
29. 24.40 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 B' R' L2 D2 F' L F R D' U2 L'
30. 23.90 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U L' F L2 B2 D2 R' F' R2 U' L'
31. 24.92 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' R F' D2 U' B' R' U' R' D'
32. 21.08 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L' D R U R F2 D2 F'
33. 23.67 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D U' R' L' F L D' U' B2 D' R'
34. 24.72 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B R2 L' U2 B2 U' B R U' F' L
*35. 18.67 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B' D' F L' U2 B' R' L' B' L2*


----------



## mafergut (Feb 13, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> PB Average of 5: 17.88
> 1. (23.90) R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U B L' R' D B' U R F L'
> 2. (17.40) U D R' U' B D2 L U' R U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F D2
> 3. 17.45 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B D2 F' R' D2 U B D' B L R' U R'
> ...



Hey, you are improving faster than me!!!! 
GJ!!!!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Feb 13, 2015)

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=4759
Top 10 in 3x3


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Wat 2x2 Average of 50: 4.01


Spoiler



1. 2.43 U2 F' R F2 R' U2 R F2 R' 
2. 3.58 R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' 
3. 4.64 U R U F' R F2 R' U R' 
4. (1.19) U2 R' F R2 F' U R' F' U' 
5. 3.89 F U2 R' U R' F U' R2 F' U2 
6. 3.70 R U2 R' F U2 R' U F2 U2 
7. 3.59 F U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 F U' 
8. 3.99 U F' R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 
9. 4.07 U' F2 R' F U' F U' R' U2 
10. 3.70 F' U R' U' R' F2 R' U' R 
11. 3.64 U2 R U R2 U F' U' R2 F2 U 
12. 4.46 R' U' R' F U' R2 U F2 U' 
13. 3.18 U2 F' R' U' F2 R U' F2 U' 
14. 4.51 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R F' U2 
15. 3.93 R2 U R U F R2 U' F R' 
16. 4.35 U2 F' U' R F2 R F2 R2 U 
17. 4.34 U' F' U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U 
18. 4.03 F' R' U' F2 U' F2 R F U2 
19. (5.15) U2 F2 R' U R F' U' R' U' 
20. 4.99 R' F2 R' F' R U' F U R' 
21. 4.12 R' F2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R U' 
22. 3.89 R' F R' U F2 U' R' F U2 
23. 4.33 U' F U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' U' 
24. 2.57 F2 U R U' R F' U' R' U2 
25. 4.76 R U R2 U' R2 F U' F U2 
26. 3.44 F' R F' U F2 U2 R F' U' 
27. 4.61 R' F2 U F2 R' F R2 F2 R' 
28. 3.52 R U2 F' R2 F2 R' F U R2 
29. 4.21 R U R2 U' F U2 R2 U' F U' 
30. 3.78 R U' R2 U R' U F U2 R' U2 
31. (1.92) R U' R' F' U F U2 R2 U2 
32. 4.20 R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U 
33. 3.60 R2 F2 U' R U' F2 R' U' F2 
34. 4.67 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' U F' R2 
35. 4.22 U2 R U' R' U R' U F R' 
36. 4.09 U R2 U R2 F R F2 R U2 
37. (2.30) R' U R2 U R2 F' U F' R 
38. 4.74 F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U' 
39. 4.60 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U' R' U' 
40. (5.97) U' R' U R' U F2 U F' U2 
41. 4.02 U2 R F' U F2 R2 U F U' 
42. 4.37 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F U F' U' 
43. 3.88 R F2 R2 U' F' R' U' F U2 
44. 3.84 F R F R2 F2 R2 F' R' U' 
45. 4.12 R2 F' U F' R F' R F' R2 U 
46. 4.76 F2 U2 R' U R F U2 R' F2 U' 
47. (5.76) U2 R2 U' R' U' F U2 R' F2 
48. 3.60 U F U' R' F R U' F2 U' 
49. 3.71 R' F' R2 F' U F' R' F2 R2 U' 
50. 3.71 F2 R F2 R' F U R' U2 F2 U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Wat 2x2 Average of 50: 4.01
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



EDIT: Reconstruction of 10.87 OH single wtf


----------



## TDM (Feb 13, 2015)

[14:47] <LouisdM> 169. 6.21 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R D U2 R' F' U' L U F' L2 D2
[14:49] <LouisdM> z2 R' U D L' D2 U F R' F' / r' F r U R' U' R / U' L' U' L d R' U' R / (M' U M U2)2


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 13, 2015)

3x3 avg50: 9.28

The aolong is very fast!


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 13, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Hey, you are improving faster than me!!!!
> GJ!!!!



Thank you! Just yesterday I got a lot of new PBs!! you record is still better then me though!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 13, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> Thank you! Just yesterday I got a lot of new PBs!! you record is still better then me though!



Well, yeah, it is a good thing to have somebody that is close to motivate yourself to improve, isn't it?

By the way, 2nd OH session ever, just 7 solves and 1st sub-minute (58.99)! Now this is when things get interesting


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 13, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Well, yeah, it is a good thing to have somebody that is close to motivate yourself to improve, isn't it?
> 
> By the way, 2nd OH session ever, just 7 solves and 1st sub-minute (58.99)! Now this is when things get interesting



GJ!!!!!! talking about improving! NEW PB!!!!!!!!!!! 12.86 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 L' B U2 L' D2 F U2 R2 U'
!!!!! yay I'm getting closer!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 13, 2015)

Skewb PBs:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-13
avg of 100: 5.88

Time List:
1. 4.14 B U B L R' U' B L 
2. 7.21 L U B' L B' L U' B' L 
3. 6.51 B L' R L U B L' B' U 
4. 6.60 L' U' B R L' B R L' 
5. 5.63 R' B' L U' B' R U' B U' 
6. 5.58 B' R' L' B L U L R L 
7. 5.17 R' B' R U' L' U L' R 
8. 4.11 U B' R B R' U R L' 
9. 5.01 U' R' U L R' U B' L 
10. 6.50 B R B L' B' R U B 
11. 5.30 B L U' B R' B' R U R 
12. 5.16 U' R' L R' L B' U' R U' 
13. 6.85 U B R' B U' L' B L' R 
14. 6.80 L' B R B R L U B U 
15. 6.27 B L' R' B U R L B 
16. 6.56 U B' U' L R B' R' B 
17. 8.04 B R B' L U' R B' U 
18. 4.25 U' B' U L R B L' B 
19. 5.12 U' B L' B L' B' U' R L' 
20. 5.99 R B U' B R' L' R' B' U 
21. 5.75 L' U' B U' L B' U L U' 
22. (2.25) B' R U R U' B L B 
23. 6.61 B' U' L R' U B L U 
24. (9.94) R' U' B' L' U' R U' R U 
25. (8.56) R' U' L' B' L' R' U' R B 
26. 4.07 R' L B U L B L R' U' 
27. 4.35 R' L' B U B U R B' U 
28. 4.38 R L' B R' B' L B' R' L 
29. 7.06 U B R U' L B' R' B' 
30. 5.82 R' B R' U' B R' U R' 
31. (3.85) R' B' R' U L' B U' L' 
32. 5.58 L U B L B' L U' R' 
33. 4.32 R' L U B R B' R B' U' 
34. 6.28 R' U B' R' L B' L R 
35. 8.07 U B' U' B' U R U L' B' 
36. 7.52 R' B R L' U' R' U' L' B' 
37. 6.78 B' R' L' U' L R B R 
38. 7.13 R B' L R B U L' B 
39. 4.77 L' B' U' R B R' L B' U 
40. 6.42 R' U' B U' R' U B' U' L' 
41. 5.80 U' L' U' B R' U' L R U 
42. 4.48 B' U R' L' U R' U L' 
43. 6.29 U R' L' R' B' L' U R 
44. 5.43 B R' U' R' U' L R U R' 
45. 6.13 U L U B L' R L' B 
46. 5.03 R' B R' L U R U R U 
47. 7.45 U L R' U L R B R' 
48. 6.48 L B' U' L U R L R U' 
49. 4.54 U' R U L R' L' B L R 
50. 6.31 U' L' R' U' L' R' B' R' U' 
51. (8.70) R' L B L U L' B' U 
52. 5.80 R' B L U' R U' B L U' 
53. 7.60 B' R' U B L' U L U L 
54. 5.99 R' B' L B U' R U B' 
55. (8.21) R' B' U' R B L' R U' 
56. 4.91 B U' R' U' R' B' R' B 
57. 6.94 B' L' B' L R' B' L' B U' 
58. 6.70 U' B U' B R' B' R U' R' 
59. 5.95 R' U B R' B' U R U' R' 
60. 5.25 L B U L' B L R B 
61. 6.93 R' B L' R U R U L' R 
62. 4.28 L' R B R L' R' B R' 
63. 7.23 L R' L U L' B R' L' 
64. 6.70 R U' R' U' B U L U R' 
65. 5.22 B U' R U' R' L R' B' R 
66. 6.69 B L' R' B' R' L' U R L 
67. (8.08) R B' L U' R L' R U' 
68. (3.15) B R' B R B' U' B L 
69. 4.87 B' R' B' L' U L' U' B' L 
70. 3.98 R' L U' L' B' R U' B 
71. (3.11) B R U' B' L' B L' B' L' 
72. 5.10 L U L' B' U' L B' R U 
73. (3.92) L' R' B L' R' L R B 
74. 4.80 R' B' R' U R L' R U 
75. 4.43 U' B' U R L U' B R' U' 
76. 4.40 B' L U R B L' R' B R 
77. 5.76 U' B' R B' U L' B L' 
78. 4.40 U' B' L U' B R' L R' L 
79. 5.61 U L U R L B' U' B' 
80. 5.63 B' L' B R' B' U L U L' 
81. 6.06 U' L U' L' R U R' B U' 
82. 5.01 B L U' R' U B' U' L 
83. 7.45 R L U R B' R L U' 
84. 7.28 B R' U' L' R B L' B' L 
85. 6.81 U' L B' U' B' L' R L 
86. 6.40 B R' L B R' U R B R 
87. 7.39 R L R L B R L U' 
88. 7.05 B' U L' U' B R U R B' 
89. 6.62 B' R' B R' U' B' L' B 
90. 4.73 R B L B' R U' B L R' 
91. 4.17 B L B U' B' R' U' R' U 
92. 7.45 B L' U' R' L B' U' R 
93. 6.68 L U L B' R' L' R' U' 
94. 4.14 U' L B' L R L' B' L' R' 
95. 5.71 L' R' L' R' L R L B 
96. 7.37 U' B R U B L' U' B' R' 
97. 6.48 L' B' U' B U' L' R' B' U' 
98. 7.68 R B L' B U B' U B' L 
99. 4.93 U' L' U B' L' U' B' L 
100. 5.01 L' R L' B L' U' L' B



In there are:
4.00 avg5
4.66 avg12
5.77 avg50

these are all PBs except single


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 13, 2015)

3.99 Pyra Ao5. Finally sub-4 XD

Just realized this makes my Ao5, Ao12, and Ao100 PBs - 3.99, 4.99, 5.99.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2015)

PB avg5:

Average of 5: 7.19
1. (8.62) L2 D B2 D R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' B' D U' F2 R B2 L R' F
2. (6.78) L2 F2 D B2 D' U' F2 D' L2 B D2 F L2 R D' U2 L' D2 L' D
3. 7.09 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U R' B F D B U F' U F' U2
4. 7.07 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 U' B' D' L D2 F L2 B D' L
5. 7.40 B2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B' R' D2 B L B U2 B U F2


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 13, 2015)

Second fastest avg5:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-13
avg of 5: 8.08

Time List:
1. (9.74) F' L' B' D' B D R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2 R F2 
2. 8.67 R2 F' B' D' L' U F U2 B R2 B D2 F R2 B2 L' 
3. 6.94 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 F L U B' L2 B' L D L R 
4. 8.62 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L' B' L' B' U2 R' B L D' B 
5. (6.79) U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' L R2 F' U R F' D

Got 4 sub 7s today.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 13, 2015)

2:19.23 6x6 single while waiting outside a comp venue lol


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

Seriously considering selling my AoLong now.

Picked up my Liying off the shelf, played with the tensions with a bit.

Obliterated all 4 of my 3x3 averages (Single/Ao5/Ao12/Ao100)

Single - 10.40 ---> 10.08
Ao5 - 14.93 ---> 13.46
Ao12 - 16.51 ---> 15.47
Ao100 - ~18 ---> 16.97

I'm with Ciaran, the Liying is one of the best 3x3's ever made.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Finally sub 20 Ao50!!! Just barely got there. 19.99... Set PBs for Ao5, Ao12, and Ao50. The first solves were going pretty well, then they started to falter a bit, and then in the end it finally came through. Sub 20 is not a far way off now. I never get as many sub 20 solves as a I did in that Ao50. Perhaps it was because I just relubed my Dayan Zhanchi minutes before the average. I plan to expand it to an Ao100 sometime.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 14, 2015)

6x6 so stronk

stats: (hide)
number of times: 17/17
best time: 2:19.755
worst time: 2:52.297

current avg5: 2:36.558 (σ = 8.44)
best avg5: 2:31.285 (σ = 1.00)

current avg12: 2:36.382 (σ = 8.79)
best avg12: 2:36.197 (σ = 8.53)

session avg: 2:39.059 (σ = 8.11)
session mean: 2:38.703

Maybe I'll actually make cutoff this time at Melbourne Autumn


----------



## qqwref (Feb 14, 2015)

qcube 3x3x3 marathon (42 solves in a row)

8:01.106 single (11.45 seconds/cube)

8:22.753 avg5 (11.97 seconds/cube)
8:07.158 (8:01.106) (8:49.779) 8:15.305 8:45.797


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Broke all my one hand Pb's: 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-13
solves/total: 51/51

single
best: 21.41
worst: 46.32

mean of 3
current: 34.95 (σ = 4.47)
best: 26.52 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 5
current: 36.77 (σ = 3.30)
best: 28.63 (σ = 3.94)

avg of 12
current: 34.57 (σ = 2.45)
best: 30.41 (σ = 3.89)

avg of 50
current: 33.46 (σ = 3.32)
best: 33.46 (σ = 3.32

Yay.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 14, 2015)

Got a 28 move fmc solve (Linear-ish, I didn't write the equation down or use multiple cubes. Just slow practice) without even using insertions  Made an 2x2x3 block in like 10-12 moves (Id remember) Then I made a very short moved F2L-1, noticed a 2x2x1 on the top so I switched to left side and did a 4 mover that brought me to a basic, 8 move commutator finish. I average like 40-42 regularly on full hour FMC solves (Usually getting 35-45 moves )So yeah I'm not all that great (Yet ).
Oh and I also got my first sub-10 on 3x3 but that was like a month ago.


----------



## maps600 (Feb 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Feet. Ouch.
> 
> 3:52.98+ R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F R' D L2 B2 F2 D F' U R'
> 
> ...



i did my first few feet solves at a comp!


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 14, 2015)

FINALLY SUB-20 AVERAGE OF 100!

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 13.91
worst: 39.84

mean of 3
current: 20.50 (σ = 2.60)
best: 16.51 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 5
current: 20.12 (σ = 1.54)
best: 16.96 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 12
current: 19.95 (σ = 1.74)
best: 18.59 (σ = 1.41)

avg of 50
current: 19.77 (σ = 2.06)
best: 19.42 (σ = 2.28)

avg of 100
current: 19.70 (σ = 2.26)
best: 19.70 (σ = 2.26)

Average: 19.70 (σ = 2.26)
Mean: 19.97


----------



## Iggy (Feb 14, 2015)

55.84 megaminx single while warming up for my comp today. 2nd best ever


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

10.93
1: 11.81	B2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' D' R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 D' B' F
2: 11.06	B2 R F2 R' F2 D L' D' R' B' D' L2 R B' F' D B'
3: (13.58)	U2 B' R2 F2 L2 R' F2 D' B R F' L2 D2 F2 D' U2 L
4: 9.92	B' D2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' F2 R D2 B' D' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R
5: (9.07)	L2 D B R2 L2 U L U F D' B' U2 F B R2 D2 R2 F'

Finally sub 11 average, PB!

EDIT: rolled it to 10.71!


----------



## KevinG (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah!
2x2:

Average of 100: 1.61 UWR!!
And 1.59 ao50


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

Holy wacamole!

10.32
1: 9.83	B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' L' D2 B R' B2 F' D U2 B
2: (16.92)	B' U2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 L' D2 B R2 D U R2 F D' L F2 U'
3: (9.35)	L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U' F U L' F' L' B' R U' R' B D2
4: 9.94	R2 U L2 D U' R2 B U' L B' R D' B' D2 R B2 D2 R
5: 11.21	L B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 L2 B' F2 R B D R B' F2 R D


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Holy wacamole!
> 
> 10.32
> 1: 9.83	B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' L' D2 B R' B2 F' D U2 B
> ...



Nice  What cube did you use?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 14, 2015)

finally took the time to edit this video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVG3jB583vU


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Nice  What cube did you use?



Liying


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 14, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Yeah!
> 2x2:
> 
> Average of 100: 1.61 UWR!!
> And 1.59 ao50



STOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!


----------



## KevinG (Feb 14, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> STOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!


WHYYYYYYY?!?!?!?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 14, 2015)

KevinG said:


> WHYYYYYYY?!?!?!?



why do you keep improving  ?! your avg tps should be like 9 P


----------



## KevinG (Feb 14, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> why do you keep improving [emoji14] ?! your avg tps should be like 9 [emoji14]P


I don't actually know what my average TPS is [emoji14]
I might try to do a average and count the TPS of each solve [emoji14]
Whats your global average at the moment?
Do you improve fast?


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Holy wacamole!
> 
> 10.32
> 1: 9.83	B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' L' D2 B R' B2 F' D U2 B
> ...


Nice! 0.12 from my PB, and that was about 99% luck. You're probably better than I was now.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Liying


Of course [emoji14]


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Holy wacamole!
> 
> 10.32
> 1: 9.83	B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' L' D2 B R' B2 F' D U2 B
> ...



Nice, you got fast


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 14, 2015)

KevinG said:


> I don't actually know what my average TPS is [emoji14]
> I might try to do a average and count the TPS of each solve [emoji14]
> Whats your global average at the moment?
> Do you improve fast?



i don't improve fast at all, to put it in perspective 2 years ago i averaged 13 seconds now i am 9 seconds so yeah. also in 2x2 u havent improved much in the last year. my global avg is about 2.3


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Nice, you got fast



It's because of the power of the Liying 

Look at my PB's, I did all of those with a Liying yesterday


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> It's because of the power of the Liying
> 
> Look at my PB's, I did all of those with a Liying yesterday



I saw  my single PB is still with a zhanchi though


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 14, 2015)

13.94 AO100 (second best ever), 12.72 AO12 (second best ever), 12.05 AO5 (top 5 ever). 

AO200 was 14.2x. First 50 solves were slow.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 14, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> GJ!!!!!! talking about improving! NEW PB!!!!!!!!!!! 12.86 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 L' B U2 L' D2 F U2 R2 U'
> !!!!! yay I'm getting closer!



Oh, man! That's great! Was it a full step solve? Because my 12.49 is a PLL skip. Anyway your Ao50 and Ao100 are more than half a second faster than mine so, the PB single does not count much ,IMO.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 14, 2015)

2x2-4x4 Relay Average of 5

This included my first sub 2 and my second sub 2 . Also my first time ever doing an AO5 of 2-4.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-14
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 1:52.13
worst: 2:36.96

mean of 3
current: 2:08.74 (σ = 24.57)
best: 2:08.74 (σ = 24.57)

avg of 5
current: 2:11.32 (σ = 12.29)
best: 2:11.32 (σ = 12.29)

Average: 2:11.32 (σ = 12.29)
Mean: 2:12.61

Time List:
*1. 2:18.36 *
2) F2 U2 R F' U2 F U2 R' F' U2
3) F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 D L' R' D' B' R' D' B U F2 R 
4) B' L D' r2 F L2 D' B D L D R f' r' R D f2 u2 r R2 u' L' u' R' F2 r f u2 F' u2 R' r f' L2 R2 r2 f F' R2 f' 
*2. 2:18.46 *
2) U' F' U R2 F2 U' R U2 F' U2
3) L2 F' D2 F2 L' F R U' B2 L2 B' D2 B U2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' 
4) u' L F D' r' f' L f2 r' f2 U2 F' U2 D2 f R f' U2 B2 F2 R2 u2 L F D' L2 u' B' D U' u' L f2 U2 B' D' L2 u2 L f' 
*3. 2:36.96 * 
2) R' U' R2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R'
3) D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 F D B' F' L' U2 B F2 L R2 U2 
4) U' L f R' F R' F2 r' f' R' u f' u L u F L' r2 D F u' L' U2 F2 r2 B U' D B' L D r2 R u f R' r f' B2 D2 
*4. 1:57.13 *
2) U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U'
3) D R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 F' U B2 U R' F' D' B' D U 
4) B2 D2 f2 u B2 U2 u2 B2 R' D' R' U' D r u R u2 F L D2 B f R D2 u2 L2 F U L' U' u2 F2 r' F2 B f2 r' D U2 F2 
*5. 1:52.13 * 
2) R F' U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
3) F' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F L2 R' D L F' U R' B 
4) B2 L2 r B' r2 u' F2 f2 R' F' R' D2 F L2 f L f U2 f u' F2 B2 r U B L u' B2 r f F L' R2 u' U L U' u' F' U2


----------



## mafergut (Feb 14, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> FINALLY SUB-20 AVERAGE OF 100!



And you were complaining just some days ago that you could not improve... Congrats! Now it's my turn but I'm afraid it's going to take me forever.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I saw  my single PB is still with a zhanchi though



What is your PB?

(May I suggest making a google spreadsheet of all your PB's? I'm curious to see how fast you are at other puzzles  )


----------



## mpcuber1 (Feb 14, 2015)

14.45 B D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 B F2 L D' R' L D2 U' L2 F' D F2 U2 D L B2 U2
First sub 15 solve, fat sune and PLL skip.

EDIT: Just broke pb with time of 14.44, this time non lucky. :O
EDIT #2: 16.84, 14.45, 19.76, (14.44), (21.57) = 17.02 (PB Ao5)
At first I was stuck with my times, but now I keep breaking my PBs and sub 20 couldn't be any closer.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 14, 2015)

YAY all new 3x3 records!!!!!!! 1/5/12/50/100: 12.86 / 17.85 / 18.99 / 20.48 / 20.90
more improvements!


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> What is your PB?
> 
> (May I suggest making a google spreadsheet of all your PB's? I'm curious to see how fast you are at other puzzles  )



PB is 8.84, but I have had 8.90 and 8.94. I will make a spreadsheet, good idea.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 14, 2015)

1:42.95 5x5 single 

3x3 pb's
14.62 avg25
15.37 avg50
15.64 avg100


Spoiler



13.27, 15.80, 14.53, 16.25, 12.81, 15.53, 13.69, 15.16, 15.32, 14.60, 14.02, 15.95, 12.31, 13.99, 15.23, 14.36, 15.17, 13.69, 17.99, 15.52, 18.27, 14.27, 14.45, 15.12, 14.87, 12.23, 15.07, 15.93, 11.54, 21.55, 20.48, 17.70, 16.31, 19.33, 17.31, 14.76, 17.41, 14.89, 15.36, 15.46, 14.60, 16.24, 15.13, 18.17, 15.48, 13.44, 16.99, 16.23, 12.01, 17.42, 15.90, 14.45, 15.94, 13.59, 15.58, 16.13, 13.64, 15.40, 15.13, 15.54, 19.62, 15.39, 14.86, 16.02, 13.83, 18.79, 18.14, 17.25, 14.97, 16.19, 17.47, 16.23, 16.50, 17.16, 13.89, 17.40, 13.86, 14.39, 12.20, 14.94, 18.39, 13.24, 16.39, 16.74, 19.13, 15.24, 16.22, 16.00, 20.42, 18.46, 17.15, 15.80, 16.27, 18.21, 12.75, 14.58, 15.95, 14.51, 15.27, 14.67


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> PB is 8.84, but I have had 8.90 and 8.94. I will make a spreadsheet, good idea.


I can't view the spreadsheet in your sig.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> PB is 8.84, but I have had 8.90 and 8.94. I will make a spreadsheet, good idea.



(don't forget to make it public lol)


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> (don't forget to make it public lol)



Lol, fixed now


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Lol, fixed now



Make a spreadsheet instead, a lot neater 
Oh and btw my 4x4 PB is 44 seconds so


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

4,5 and 7 are the events that you are sub me in , those are the events that I don't practice at all.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 14, 2015)

6.19 avg5 / 7.27 avg12 on Skewb. Still no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 4,5 and 7 are the events that you are sub me in , those are the events that I don't practice at all.



I practice 4 and 5 more than I probably should, 7x7 is just a solve every now and then when I feel like it and my solves have been gradually decreasing.
I have maybe actually been cubing ~15 of the 21 months since I started (just got bored of it numerous times and took 2 month break, sometimes longer)
I will one day be the same speed as you. Your speed is how fast I would be if I had solved for all 21 months since I started.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

I have almost been cubing for two years now. You're just good at all big cubes


----------



## Torch (Feb 14, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-14
avg of 12: 12.63

Time List:
1. 12.80 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 D B D2 L' U' L2 R' U' B U' 
2. 12.38 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' U' L' D' L' B' L' R B2 U2 
3. 13.40 D' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' L' R B R F' U' R' D' U 
4. 11.17 L D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 F U2 F L U2 R U2 B' L2 U B2 D' 
5. 12.30 F' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L D' U' R U2 R' B' F L' 
6. 13.67 L D2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U' F L B' R B U' B2 U 
7. 13.18 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 R' F2 U R' B D' B2 L B' 
8. (15.98) F R2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 L U R2 F R' D 
9. 11.23 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B' U R2 B2 R B' D F' U' 
10. 12.20 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D U' B R' U2 B U F' R U R U 
11. 13.98 B2 U' B2 D B2 U' R B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R L2 B2 L 
12. (11.16) R L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F' D' L2 B' D2 L B2 D B' R'

PB! I'm getting closer to sub-14 global, averaging about 14.2-14.4


----------



## Myachii (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I have almost been cubing for two years now. You're just good at all big cubes



And you're good at ickle cubes xD
Seriously though, that's a mighty fine Skewb PB list :tu


----------



## mpcuber1 (Feb 15, 2015)

13.60
I just keep breaking my PBs...


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bunch of 2BLD UWRs (sorry, no blindfold; it's at my dad's house):

5.231 avg5 UWR
5.674 avg12 UWR
7.008 avg50 UWR
7.176 avg100 UWR

I don't know if these can be counted. Once I get a blindfold, I'll be able to do this for certain.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 15, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Bunch of 2BLD UWRs (sorry, no blindfold; it's at my dad's house):
> 
> 5.231 avg5 UWR
> 5.674 avg12 UWR
> ...


What was your DNF percentage?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 15, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> What was your DNF percentage?



10/154 solves
~6.5%


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 15, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-14
avg of 5: 7.84

Time List:
1. 7.92 U D L' D L2 F2 R' D' L U2 R F2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 B' 
2. (8.85) U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 B U B' D' F R D B D' 
3. (6.82) B2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F' U F L' R' D' L U2 F R2 
4. 7.41 R U2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 R B2 F2 L' D' F U2 B R' U' B' R' D 
5. 8.19 B' R2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B L' B' D' B2 L B' F2 U


----------



## Riley (Feb 15, 2015)

I actually practiced today... I got a bit slower.

number of times: 327/328
best time: 6.37
worst time: 16.64

current avg5: 10.11 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 8.70 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 10.70 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 9.45 (σ = 0.69) lollipops

current avg100: 10.36 (σ = 1.06)
best avg100: 10.17 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 10.49 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 10.51

2 6's and 11 7's.


----------



## KevinG (Feb 15, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Bunch of 2BLD UWRs (sorry, no blindfold; it's at my dad's house):
> 
> 5.231 avg5 UWR
> 5.674 avg12 UWR
> ...


Noooooooo![emoji20] [emoji20] [emoji20]


----------



## KevinG (Feb 15, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Yeah!
> 2x2:
> 
> Average of 100: 1.61 UWR!!
> And 1.59 ao50


Can someone updated the UWR page?


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 15, 2015)

Myachii said:


> And you're good at ickle cubes xD
> Seriously though, that's a mighty fine Skewb PB list :tu



There was a thing on odd stats request about how younger people are better at short events, probably because we have a shorter attention span.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 15, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Can someone updated the UWR page?



done


----------



## ottozing (Feb 15, 2015)

8.26 3x3 avg50. Short breaks from events do wonders.


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2015)

After breaking my PB single after cleaning my AoLong, I tried cleaning my ShuangRen. 500 solves later...


Spoiler











Sub-15! Also, two counting 10s in an Ao12 and not even with CFOP, wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2015)

FMC NR mean! 2nd in Singapore for 6x6!


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 15, 2015)

.999 skewb U perm with pickup. 
9.6x 10 skewb U perms.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2015)

3.72 official pyraminx average, sub Tim Major 
Also got a 9.78 official 3x3 single as my last solve of the comp 

Other official PBs:
1:12.63 megaminx average with a counting 1:17
8.99 clock average
7.27 skewb average, I suck :/
5:21.72 7x7 mean with a counting 5:58 ugh
1:38.46 5x5 average, bad
43.55 4x4 single, average should've been a lot better


----------



## Username (Feb 15, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 3.72 official pyraminx average, sub Tim Major



notbad


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 15, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-15
avg of 5: 6.39

Time List:
1. 5.91 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' B D2 F2 R B2 D R F' U 
2. 6.03 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R D2 B2 R2 B D R D' U L2 F' L' B' U2 
3. (9.53) R2 L' B R D2 B2 U' F' U2 R' D2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' 
4. 7.23 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 F D2 R D B' L' R U' B2 U' F U 
5. (5.22) L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F L' F' D B2 F' R D2 L D


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 15, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-15
> avg of 5: 6.39
> 
> Time List:
> ...



GJ woah! GL @ TOW2015. Hope u sub WR go canada.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 15, 2015)

6x6:
1:54.873 PB single!
1:59.016 PB mo3! (2:05.198, 1:54.873, 1:56.977) SUB ER MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nalralz (Feb 15, 2015)

9.22 3x3 single with a PLL skip!!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 15, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-14
avg of 5: 2.61

Time List:
(1.82), (6.33), 2.27, 2.90, 2.67
pyraminx wtf


----------



## mpcuber1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally sub 20 Ao100! I think I can say that I'm just about sub 20 now.
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.60
worst time: 25.34

best avg5: 16.22 (σ = 3.07)

best avg12: 17.89 (σ = 2.55)

avg100: 19.66 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 19.66 (σ = 1.77)

session mean: 19.63

16.44, 19.46, 20.08, 20.76, 20.03, 22.04, 17.41, 16.40, 19.23, 19.31, 22.28, 19.49, 17.67, 22.70, 20.61, 18.43, 19.85, 16.74, 15.61, 18.53, 19.35, 19.10, 19.42, 21.42, 22.30, 22.21, 20.16, 20.76, 21.07, 19.74, 20.20, 19.47, 22.80, 19.16, 20.26, 23.17, 23.87, 22.29, 17.64, 18.58, 20.24, 21.16, 21.68, 24.06, 18.08, 18.86, 18.49, 19.74, 21.73, 18.94, 16.84, 14.45, 19.76, 14.44, 21.57, 13.60, 21.01, 21.02, 16.52, 20.46, 16.38, 18.02, 18.80, 19.04, 17.54, 22.89, 18.28, 14.09, 18.94, 17.30, 18.89, 18.79, 22.63, 17.25, 20.36, 17.65, 22.46, 21.20, 21.09, 21.12, 17.72, 18.17, 19.98, 19.41, 23.16, 19.44, 17.49, 19.76, 21.87, 23.71, 20.14, 19.52, 18.84, 18.71, 18.21, 20.91, 25.34, 17.26, 23.85, 17.78


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 15, 2015)

3x3 pb avg50: 10.92



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-15
avg of 50: 10.92

Time List:
1. 9.78 F' D2 F' B' R U' B2 D R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 L U2 D2 F 
2. 12.26 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R' F D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 
3. (15.32) F L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F D F2 L R F L U2 L B U L 
4. 12.48 F U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U' R B L B' F L' U' R2 B 
5. 10.95 L2 B D2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 F' L D' B2 F D' U' R2 D2 F L2 
6. 10.03 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 D' L' B L' U' R B2 F' R F2 
7. 12.85 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 L U L' F R2 D2 R U B2 F 
8. 10.66 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 U' F' L2 R D' L2 U' B2 R' F2 L' 
9. 11.33 R' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 U' L2 B' D L' D2 F' U' F' R2 
10. 8.99 U2 L2 B' L2 B F D2 B D2 R2 F' L B2 D L' F' D2 F2 L B U 
11. 13.67 L U L2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 R D' F R B D L' F D' 
12. 12.00 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 D L2 R U R2 F2 R F 
13. 10.06 U L2 B2 R B L B2 L' D' F' D2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 F R2 
14. 9.08 F2 L2 B L2 F R2 D2 B L2 R2 F R B D' U2 R B2 F2 R' D 
15. 11.12 D2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 L R U2 R B2 U' F' U2 R' D2 R' D U' B2 R2 
16. 13.41 D B2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 B R U' F2 L R2 D' B L2 
17. 9.83 R L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' L' D R' U B' D' F D' R2 
18. 10.70 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L B' L' R' U R' F2 R' B2 
19. 10.10 R U' F2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 U R F' L2 R D B' U2 L' B2 
20. (8.08) L2 F2 L U2 B' U2 F' U2 R F2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D 
21. 12.05 R2 B' D2 L U B2 R B2 L F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 B' U2 
22. 10.17 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B R' D F R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 
23. 9.16 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U B' R2 D' L2 F2 D L F' U R' 
24. 9.69 L B2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 R' U F L' B U2 B2 U2 F D' R 
25. 10.48 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B U B D2 F D L2 R B R' 
26. 11.98 U R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 B' R' B' D U2 L2 B F U' 
27. 12.06 U D' B' L2 U2 D' R U' B' L' D2 R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 B' 
28. 10.98 R' B F D2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 U L' U2 F L B R' 
29. (8.97) B2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U F' L B D' R2 F L U R' B2 
30. 12.25 F' D' F' U2 L F' R' B' L F B U2 F B2 R2 L2 D2 F' L2 
31. 12.17 R2 B' F' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R' F U2 L D2 F2 D B F' R 
32. 9.88 F2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' F L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 
33. 12.30 B2 U B L2 U' F B L' D' L2 F R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F U2 D2 
34. 11.32 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R' F' R' B2 D2 R' B2 L D F 
35. 10.01 F2 U2 L' R' U2 R' F2 L U2 L U' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D U2 B F2 
36. 9.68 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 D2 L' R B' D R' D U' L D' B' 
37. (14.05) F U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 B' L R2 F' L2 B U F' L 
38. (8.55) D' F2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 U B L' R' D' L U R' 
39. 11.31 L2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 R' F2 D' B' F L' R' B U' F D L 
40. 10.01 R' F' R U R U' F' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F L2 F2 D 
41. 9.99 L F L2 D' R L B' R2 F' L' R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 
42. 9.67 D2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R U' F' R B2 R B L U' L 
43. 11.10 L2 B R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' F2 U' L D L2 U2 F R B2 D2 F 
44. 12.95 U' R F' U F B2 U R U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D' L2 F 
45. (14.60) F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 L B2 R2 U' L B R2 D L' F' L D U2 
46. 10.90 L D B2 D R2 U B2 R2 D2 B L2 F L' F2 L' D' R F 
47. 10.43 F U F B2 U2 B D L U R2 F B2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 F U2 
48. 9.21 R' B2 L' U2 R' F2 L F2 R' F2 L D F D U' F2 L B2 U2 F' R' 
49. 11.59 F R2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' D' B' D F' R B2 L2 D2 F' U 
50. 9.81 R' D B2 L2 D' F2 B' D R2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 F' U


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 15, 2015)

Hurt my back muscles from cubing on the floor, is that an achievement?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 15, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Hurt my back muscles from cubing on the floor, is that an achievement?



Well... gj for cubing injuries! Still havent gotten one. Does anyone know if any currently fast cubers have a higher chance of getting arthritis?


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 15, 2015)

6.71 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' F' L2 U' F' D2 R' F' U'

x2 y R D R' D y L'
U' L' U L U' L' U' L
y R' U' R
R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U y L' U L U' L' U' L
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

8.05 tps. Just a really good solve for me.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 15, 2015)

Not even Square-1


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Well... gj for cubing injuries! Still havent gotten one. Does anyone know if any currently fast cubers have a higher chance of getting arthritis?



cubing doesn't increase your chance of arthritis. same with piano, typing, or whatever similar.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 16, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> cubing doesn't increase your chance of arthritis. same with piano, typing, or whatever similar.



Arthritis is caused by multiple things, one of them being repetitive, demanding, or straining dexterous activities/motions.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 16, 2015)

tied my skewb avg12 pb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-15
avg of 12: 3.87

Time List:
1. 3.71 L' B' R B L' U R L' 
2. (5.57) B' R' U L' U B R' B' L' 
3. 3.52 U' L R' B' U' R' L U' 
4. (2.83) B' R' U R B U' B L' 
5. 4.87 U L' R B R B R L U 
6. 3.60 B L U' B L' U R U 
7. 3.49 L R' L' R' B' L' R' U' 
8. 4.26 L R U R' U' B' L' B' R 
9. 3.38 R' U L R B' U' R' U' 
10. 3.05 B' R' U' R' U R L U 
11. 4.05 L R' L U' L U L' U 
12. 4.74 R' B U' R' B U R' B'


----------



## natezach728 (Feb 16, 2015)

Cale S said:


> tied my skewb avg12 pb
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-15
> avg of 12: 3.87
> ...



Dude. Slow. Down. Please.


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 16, 2015)

After 2000 solves of 3x3, the average is 15.83. Guess this means i'm sub 16 now, yay. Also, all my PBs have dropped to sub-15, idk if this makes me sub-15 or not. Happy though. I think I'm up to something like 6 sub 10 singles as well.

Also getting into 4x4 and 5x5 a fair bit as well. Averaging around 1:20-1:30 for 4x4 and 2:05-2:20 for 5x5.


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 16, 2015)

ranked 17 for sum of single ranks
ranked 11 for sum of average ranks

2:24.17 6x6 mean of 3 after ~2 months of practice, lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 16, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> 2:24.17 6x6 mean of 3 after ~2 months of practice, lol


Would have been a lot better if you didn't fix that last pop


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> ranked 17 for sum of single ranks
> ranked 11 for sum of average ranks
> 
> 2:24.17 6x6 mean of 3 after ~2 months of practice, lol



You should practice 7x7 and do it at your next comp, you'll be in the top 5 for sum of average ranks for sure


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> You should practice 7x7 and do it at your next comp, you'll be in the top 5 for sum of average ranks for sure



If only I got a 7x7 yesterday.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 16, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> If only I got a 7x7 yesterday.


(selfish intentions)
Luckily you didnt, probably wouldve been another easy win for you 

Edit: wait... Did you mean got a 7x7 as a prize or you mean someone lent you one?


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 16, 2015)

Genesis said:


> (selfish intentions)
> Luckily you didnt, probably wouldve been another easy win for you
> 
> Edit: wait... Did you mean got a 7x7 as a prize or you mean someone lent you one?



lol, it could mean both ways actually

if I got a 7x7 as a prize, I would not win yesterday, but at least I can prepare for whenever the next comp is
If I actually remembered to borrow a 7x7 yesterday, I still probably wouldn't win, but maybe I can make it to the top 10 for either of the single sum or average sum


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 16, 2015)

Omg that's 3 sub 1's in one ao5 !!!!
56.63, 59.17, 1:06.97, 1:03.01, 58.24 = 1:00.14 so close to sub 1
I only had one sub 1 before this average so this is really good for me. I'll edit this post once I extend and get my pb ao12 (maybe)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2015)

1:18.42 5x5 single, 3rd sub 1:20

Edit: 1:35.41 avg100


----------



## TDM (Feb 16, 2015)

978. 10.18 F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F L2 F D' R D2 B' U' R' D U'
979. 16.06 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' L F2 R D2 F' L2 D F' D
980. 10.74 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U L' B' U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F R2 U
981. 17.45 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R B2 R' B' F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2
982. 24.33 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 D U2 L2 B' U F2 L' B' R' D' R2 L2 F' D

Counting 10, Ao5 was 14.75...

E: finally... finished the Ao1000.

Mean: 14.88
Average: 14.88
Best time: 10.06
Median: 14.79
Worst time: 24.33
Standard deviation: 2.14

Best average of 5: 12.07
890-894 - 11.59 12.16 (15.66) (10.06) 12.47

Best average of 12: 13.06
613-624 - (10.59) 13.28 13.95 13.12 14.14 (15.09) 12.14 13.09 13.62 14.19 10.68 12.36

Best average of 100: 14.07

Didn't notice the Ao100 until now, wat


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> 978. 10.18 F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F L2 F D' R D2 B' U' R' D U'
> 979. 16.06 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' L F2 R D2 F' L2 D F' D
> 980. 10.74 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U L' B' U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F R2 U
> 981. 17.45 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R B2 R' B' F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2
> ...



Ugh... The counting 16 and 17


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-16
avg of 5: 6.78

Time List:
1. 7.53 R2 U R L U R F D' B F2 R2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U B2 
2. 6.34 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 F R' F2 D B F R' F' D R' 
3. (6.20) B D2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' U R B2 U' B' 
4. 6.47 L2 U L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 B D L2 R2 F2 U L' B2 D F' 
5. (8.33) L2 B R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' U B' D R' B2 F2 D

not bad.

edit: 4.95 single too. These are getting easier.

edit2: 6.79 ao5 7.32 ao12 7.78 ao50 gj


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice job Drew!
PB Avg of 100

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-16
avg of 100: 17.786



Spoiler: Solves



Time List:
1. 17.336 D2 B' D2 U2 F R2 B F2 U2 F R B2 F L R B2 L U' B R2 
2. 16.354 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 R D' L D2 L2 B L B L2 B2 
3. 20.488 B D L' U D L D2 R' U' F' D2 R2 U D2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 
4. 15.634 U F2 R U' F2 D' F' B R D2 F U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 D' 
5. 17.128 D F2 B' R' F D' B R F L' U2 R2 L2 D R2 D F2 U R2 U' B2 
6. 17.992 L D' F B' U' F2 D' F' D2 R2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 D B 
7. 17.879 U R' L2 D L B' U' F2 D2 L D2 F L2 B U2 F2 R2 F U2 
8. 17.376 B2 R U' D2 R2 F2 D' B' L D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F2 
9. (27.279) F' U2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' L2 D' U' R' U L2 R D2 B' L 
10. 22.442 L' F L D' F2 D' F D' R' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 R' 
11. 17.368 L F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' R' D2 F' L' B F2 L B' F2 D F2 L' 
12. 22.723 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 F' U2 D' R' D F' U' F L F D2 
13. 16.872 B U R2 F B U' B' R' D' L D' B2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 L2 
14. 17.128 F B' R' L' D' B' U2 B' R' U2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D 
15. 14.835 L2 B U2 L2 F2 D' R B D' R' F2 R' F2 L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 
16. 19.232 R2 B2 L2 R F2 L D2 L D2 F2 U' F2 L F R' B D2 R U L 
17. 18.335 D B2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' B' R2 D U B L R F' D2 
18. 17.600 D F2 U D2 B L' D2 F U F2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R U 
19. 21.821 L2 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 F2 D2 U2 F D' F2 R' B' F2 R2 U L U 
20. 15.191 F B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' D L D B L U B L U2 
21. 18.793 L2 B L' B U F' R' L F' B D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 
22. 20.390 D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' R2 U2 F L' F' D' U' F' D2 
23. 21.403 L U2 B' R U2 L U D' R' D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' 
24. 21.236 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R F' R' F D B2 L B' L 
25. 14.424 F D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 L F2 L D B' U' F2 D' F' R U' 
26. 14.483 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 L D2 U B L D2 B' U2 R' B' 
27. 17.729 B L2 F L F B' U R U2 F2 U D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B' 
28. 20.017 D U2 L2 U F2 D F2 D2 F2 R U2 L2 B' L2 B' U L' B' D' F' 
29. 19.518 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U F' U2 B' D' R' D' L B' 
30. 17.264 R U' R' L' F D' F2 B U' B' D2 F L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 
31. 14.670 R D' R2 F U2 F B D L U2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 D 
32. 15.440 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F U B' R2 D F2 D2 R D' U 
33. 15.835 F2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 U B' L D U2 L D' F U' L2 
34. 17.526 U R D2 L D' F B R' D2 F L2 F2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 
35. 17.723 U2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F' R U' L2 B' R2 F' L' R2 D' R' 
36. 16.081 D R2 B' D2 F L2 B2 F D2 R2 F U2 R B' R2 B' F2 D B U2 
37. (12.887) B' R2 U D' B2 L F L2 F' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U' F' 
38. 13.939 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 R' D' F' U L' D2 U' B F 
39. 16.509 F' U2 F D2 F U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 U R' D L B2 F' R' B2 F' U 
40. 20.348 L' U' D' B L' D F B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 
41. 22.950 R' B L' D' L2 F' L U2 L U' D2 B2 R2 L' D2 R U2 L F2 
42. 17.369 U' F2 R2 B U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R F L R D2 B2 L2 
43. 15.119 F' R B2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 L U2 D' B' F L' R' F R' B 
44. 14.320 L B L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' F D L2 U' B U2 
45. 14.059 R U2 L' D2 R' L2 U L F L D2 R' U2 L F2 R F2 R2 D2 L 
46. (23.300) R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R B F' L' D' R B2 F2 U2 F U 
47. 17.167 F' D2 U2 R2 B L2 F D2 B2 D2 F' L R B U' F L2 B' L' D' F2 
48. (25.344) R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 L B2 D2 B2 U F D U2 F L D2 U' R' 
49. 16.182 F2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R U F2 L' F' D U' R U2 F 
50. 21.224 F' B2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 F D2 U F2 D' B' U R' D2 
51. 17.946 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 F' U L2 R D L2 B' L' F 
52. 19.336 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L' F2 D' R U F L2 R' F2 U' 
53. (12.796) F2 L F D2 R U F' R F B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 U F' 
54. 16.339 R2 D' R U' F' U F L B D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D L 
55. 22.570 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B R F L U F D B' F2 D' 
56. 18.201 F D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F L' F2 D' U' B' F2 D2 B2 
57. 14.973 L2 B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 B D' F L2 D2 U' F' U' R F2 
58. 18.995 R' U B2 L F' U B R2 U R L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' 
59. (11.653) L' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 B D' B2 L R U' B2 R F' U' 
60. 19.562 U2 L2 U2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B D L' D2 F2 R2 B' R' D' L' 
61. 18.948 U' B U2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D' F R2 B2 R' D U B 
62. 17.426 B U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F D2 L2 U' L' F L2 B R' F' D L' 
63. 21.360 R2 L' D' F' L2 U D2 L R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' 
64. 18.120 L U2 L2 R2 F D2 B R2 F D' R F' U' R2 D B2 U2 
65. 15.940 D2 R2 F2 L B2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B D' B2 L' B F L2 D' B' D2 
66. (13.824) R2 L' U' D R2 L F U2 D' R' B2 L2 F2 R U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 
67. 15.153 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D U L2 B2 U L2 R B2 D' R F2 L B L' D R' 
68. 17.151 B' L' U2 F2 L2 B' U R2 U' L D2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 
69. (28.034) B2 D B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D L2 B L B' L' R F D2 B U' R2 
70. 20.546 F D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L U' B D' L2 F2 U' R2 
71. 22.699 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D L' F' D' U R2 D B U2 R 
72. 21.354 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L' D2 U' R' B' L' F2 D2 
73. 15.267 F2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F D2 U' F2 D2 B U' L' 
74. (23.398) L' D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L' F U' F' R B2 U2 F2 
75. 22.044 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 B R' U R2 D L R D' R2 D' 
76. 21.657 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R B' R2 U' F L' F R2 U L' U' 
77. 16.383 B F2 D2 R2 B2 F L2 B U B2 D' R F L2 D' L F L' 
78. 16.913 U R' L F L' B R U' F2 D F2 R D2 R' U2 D2 B2 R L B2 D2 
79. 14.859 R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F R2 F' D' F R2 B2 L' R U' R B' L' 
80. 16.294 D' L' F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 U' B' R U' L2 R' D' L2 F' 
81. 17.288 B2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 B U' L2 U' L' F' U B L D 
82. 14.463 L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U L' B U2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 F R2 
83. 15.602 U' L2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' F D L' U F L2 F2 L' 
84. 17.895 L F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L' F' L' R2 D2 F R' D' L2 B 
85. 14.029 L2 F2 L2 B2 F R2 F U2 L2 D F2 R B' L' F' D2 B U2 R 
86. 18.305 B2 R' L F D2 R2 U F2 D F U2 R' L U2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 
87. 15.558 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L B2 U' F' U2 L R2 U' B2 L' D2 
88. 18.203 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R B2 R2 U L' F L2 D' L R2 
89. 18.025 U2 R' U2 D' L D2 L F U2 R' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 D 
90. 16.228 B2 L' B2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 B' D2 R U F' R2 U' B' U' R' 
91. 18.278 B F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 B U R U2 L' F2 D L2 
92. 16.239 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U F' U R' B' U' B U F' D' 
93. 20.923 B2 D2 L2 R F2 R D2 B2 F2 U2 R D' F2 U' B' D' B2 D' L F' R 
94. 18.450 U2 R' D2 L U2 L F2 L R' B2 D' R2 D F R U' L' R2 U B2 
95. 17.275 R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D B' U R' D R B' L2 D L 
96. 16.550 U' D2 F' R' U2 D' R D' F' U D2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U' 
97. 15.976 L2 D' B2 L U2 F B' U B' R D2 B' R2 F2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 D2 B 
98. 16.306 B L D' B' U' D2 B' L F2 R2 U' L2 U' D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B 
99. 19.626 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 R D L B2 L U F' L 
100. (13.633) F2 R F2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 R' F' U' F D2 B L' F2 D L2 U2



It's my first time doing over 100 solves in a row so


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 16, 2015)

First 4x4x4 sub 30 ao5 

(28.19), 28.22, 28.45, (31.92), 29.44 => 28.70

Aosu.

The yuxin 4x4x4 is a bit of a let down...


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 16, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> First 4x4x4 sub 30 ao5
> 
> (28.19), 28.22, 28.45, (31.92), 29.44 => 28.70
> 
> ...


What to heck, nice 

Any opinions on the mini aosu?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 16, 2015)

Do not get it yet unless someone particularly fast says that they like it


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 16, 2015)

Did a bit of 3x3x4 today. Got a 35.931 AO5 and a 40.900 Ao12 out of it. As far as I know this should be UWR 
Here's the video of me solving
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySARJnLkTQs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 16, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Do not get it yet unless someone particularly fast says that they like it



Sarcasm?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 16, 2015)

6x6: 
In a session of 12 solves:
2, 1:58 singles both with PLL parity 
2:04 m03
2:05 avg5
2:06 avg12

The avg12 is my only PB, maybe I can bring it down to sub 2 by the end of March


----------



## Berd (Feb 16, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Did a bit of 3x3x4 today. Got a 35.931 AO5 and a 40.900 Ao12 out of it. As far as I know this should be UWR
> Here's the video of me solving
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySARJnLkTQs&feature=youtu.be


Gj! I want to get one now...


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 16, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 6x6:
> In a session of 12 solves:
> 2, 1:58 singles both with PLL parity
> 2:04 m03
> ...



So consistent :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2015)

The sad part is that it could have been sooo much better. And yes, I tried rolling.

Average of 12: 11.58
1. (16.79) L U2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 D L F U R D2 B' R' B' U2
2. 13.73 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D F2 U' R2 B U F R U B2 L' U' R' F'
3. 9.38 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B2 L' F' L' U2 R B' D' R' B2
4. 12.33 U D2 B2 R F R2 D' B' R U2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 B'
5. 13.22 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L F' U' L R B2 D' B2 F
6. 11.25 B2 R2 D R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' U' L D2 U2 L' U2 F L B2 R B' D2
7. (8.68) U B' U F2 B R F' R2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2
8. 10.02 U L' D2 F D L2 B U L F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2
9. 12.31 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 F U' L D' L2 D U2 R
10. 13.61 D F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 D F R' D U B' L2 D' U2 R2 D
11. 9.94 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F' U' R U B' D R' B2 D U2
12. 9.99 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B' F' D' L D2 R' U F' L D 

All solves full-step (well, the 8 was a super easy ZBLL). PB.


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-16
> avg of 5: 6.78
> 
> Time List:
> ...


wat

here I thought you died for a while, I see you're still fast as ever.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 17, 2015)

14.78, 15.19, (12.51), 12.90, 13.09> New pb Ao5»13.59 All fullstep :3


----------



## nalralz (Feb 17, 2015)

3x3 pb average of 12 with a 13.17 average of 5! (first 5 solves)

Average: 13.35
Standard Deviation: 0.56
Best Time: 11.92
Worst Time: 14.70
Individual Times:
1.	13.16
2.	14.22
3.	12.21
4.	13.48
5.	12.86
6.	14.02
7.	13.75
8.	13.82
9.	12.62
10.	13.38
11.	(11.92) PLL skip
12.	(14.70) LOL!


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> wat
> 
> here I thought you died for a while, I see you're still fast as ever.



I thought I had died too, haven't had any good averages in forever.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 17, 2015)

Made a few new PBs this weekend.

First Sub-9 single on 3x3 (PLL skip): 8.54 seconds! (I was really excited about that one).
3x3 OH single: 22.71s (No skips) 
Ao5: 26.72s
Ao12: 27.84s (First sub-30 recorded!)
I also started randomly being sub-1:20 on 4x4 (With a 1:03.77 single). Hurray!
Oh and I also achieved my first BLD success. and my second BLD success.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 17, 2015)

did an ao of 100 on 3x3 and got som PB's!

mo3 17.93
ao5 18.12
ao12 19.14
ao100 20.40

best single was 15.83 (PB is 14.49)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 17, 2015)

1:20.18 5x5 single, 4th best ever


----------



## Puggins (Feb 17, 2015)

I thought this was notable because of the 14 and 15. Too bad they weren't in the same average of 5 . Also a pretty nice 17.90 average of 5.

14.80
19.33
20.04
17.10
17.26
15.07

Both averages of 5 were 17.90.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Feb 17, 2015)

FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY!!!!!!!!! Sub-20 Ao100 (with PB Ao50). I have had times around these for some time, but haven't been able to sit down for a full 100 avg (most I've been able to do is Ao50's for a long time)



Spoiler: full results



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-17
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 14.01
worst: 25.40

mean of 3
current: 20.33 (σ = 2.44)
best: 16.71 (σ = 3.64)

avg of 5
current: 20.33 (σ = 2.44)
best: 17.59 (σ = 2.71)

avg of 12
current: 20.99 (σ = 2.01)
best: 18.59 (σ = 1.69)

avg of 50
 current: 19.57 (σ = 1.63)
best: 19.03 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 100
current: 19.67 (σ = 1.84)
best: 19.67 (σ = 1.84)

Average: 19.67 (σ = 1.84)
Mean: 19.65

Time List:
1. 18.33 D2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 B U2 R2 F R D' F2 D U' F D' L B' R' 
2. 16.46 L2 D2 L' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 B' R D U' L2 F' U2 L R D2 
3. 18.98 D2 L B2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B R F2 L' B' U B' L2 F' L 
4. 20.37 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B R2 D2 B2 F' L' D L2 B U' R' U' R2 U' 
5. 17.04 F' D2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2 F U L' B D F' D2 R2 F2 U' B' 
6. 22.23 D2 R D F L2 B L' U R' B' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 
7. 20.14 D F2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R' U L2 F D' R2 D U' R2 F2 
8. 19.67 L' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 B' F' D B' F2 L' B2 U' L2 
9. 20.38 L U L' U2 L' B2 U F B2 D R2 D F2 D B2 R2 D B2 D2 L 
10. 20.73 R U2 F' D B U B2 L' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' 
11. 19.64 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B L' D F' R' F' U R2 D2 R' 
12. 18.26 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U' B U' L D' F L' B2 D2 B' 
13. 21.50 L B U2 F' B2 U2 R2 U' D2 R' B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R U 
14. 15.77 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 L D2 B L U' R F D' U2 L' 
15. 16.33 L2 U2 L B2 L F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D B' U' R' B' U F R2 F' L2 
16. 21.96 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 U F D2 L2 R D' B2 U2 B2 F' D2 
17. 19.07 D2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 U R' B2 D B' L2 U' R U2 L 
18. 23.43 R2 U' R2 D2 U R2 F' L' D2 L2 D' R' B L' F' D' U' 
19. 21.42 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 D L B2 U L2 D' L B' L B' U 
20. 21.15 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 L U2 R' D2 R D2 U B' F2 U' R2 D2 F U L2 R' 
21. 18.56 F L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' R F2 U2 R' D B2 L' U' B R 
22. 20.97 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R U' B R' B' F' R' B L 
23. 15.04 R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 U B' R D2 F2 L R2 D R D 
24. 19.71 L2 B' L2 F' U' B' U L2 U F2 R F2 L2 B2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L 
25. 21.54 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' U' F U' R U' B L' F2 D2 R' 
26. 16.92 U B2 L B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' R' D2 R B D' L U' F R2 U' L 
27. 23.04 L F D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 F D2 B U L U' L2 U' R B2 D 
28. 21.56 F' D' F' B' R' U B D2 B' U R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 B2 
29. 23.44 F' U2 L D2 B2 U2 L F D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 
30. 23.86 B U2 L2 F' L U D R' F D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U B' 
31. 22.22 F' L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' U L2 U' L F' R' F' D' L' F' 
32. 17.81 R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 R B' L U R D2 B2 L2 B' D' 
33. 18.77 U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L F U2 B' L' D U2 F' D2 U' 
34. 20.28 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U F D' R2 D R' D' F2 U R' F 
35. 23.11 U2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' U L D' B2 L' R2 D2 R F L' D' 
36. 22.88 U' R2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 B R2 L F U2 B D' B D' B2 
37. 17.58 D' R2 D2 B R2 L D' L2 B' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 U R2 
38. 19.30 L' B2 L D2 L2 R' D2 B2 L' D' L2 F D L' D' F' L2 B' U 
39. 16.72 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' B D' L2 R2 D' R' B D2 U2 
40. 19.36 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L' U' L' R' U' B' L2 U' L2 U' 
41. 20.11 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R' D R2 B L R B' D' F' L' 
42. 19.05 R L2 F L2 B' D2 B' F2 R2 B' U F2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 
43. 19.33 D R L' B2 R' F U R U D2 R U2 B2 R U2 R' U2 R2 L' 
44. 21.25 U2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 L D2 F R2 D B L2 R' D' 
45. 14.01 D' R' U' B2 L B2 D2 R2 U' F D F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U F2 L2 
46. 22.78 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' U R' B' F' U F' D U F' U R' 
47. 17.72 D2 F R2 U' L' B2 R F L' F2 B2 U2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D R 
48. 16.81 R2 D B2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R B' U' R' D L2 F2 D U' 
49. 19.46 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L' D' L2 R' U F L2 D' U2 
50. 19.02 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 L U' F' D' B' D2 R' D' U2 L 
51. 21.12 D R L' U F2 U F R L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 F2 
52. 18.76 D' B' R' B2 D' F U D2 F' R' L2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F L2 
53. 21.03 D U2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 U' B2 F' R' D' F L F' 
54. 19.53 F2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 L' U2 D' R' B2 F' D' B L F U' 
55. 20.58 U R2 F L' F2 D L' B2 U B R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 
56. 19.62 F2 U F2 D' U' L2 U L2 R2 U R' F D R U' L2 U' B2 
57. 18.44 L' B U' R B' R L2 F B' R' D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 
58. 24.11 R B2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B L2 F' U L U R B2 F' U2 
59. 18.55 F U D L2 F D' F L2 B R U2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' 
60. 19.45 L U2 B2 F' L2 B L2 D2 R2 F' R B2 F2 D R' F2 D2 L' R' 
61. 17.43 L D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 L R B' L' U L2 B' D' F2 L D' F2 
62. 18.07 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B U L2 R' U' R D' B' F L F 
63. 20.03 L' R2 F2 U L2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 L D2 B' D R D' F L B2 U 
64. 14.53 D2 R U' F2 R U B' U B' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 
65. 20.91 F' L F2 D' R U R2 D' F L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L 
66. 14.68 R' F B2 U' D F' U B' L U F2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
67. 19.16 U' R' U2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 R' F R U' L2 B' F' 
68. 20.23 D' F2 R' D2 R U2 R U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B R B2 F' D2 U' L D2 R' 
69. 20.26 R F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' D L2 R' U B U2 
70. 18.03 F' U R' F' L' U R' U' F' R' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 
71. 19.49 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B L2 F' R2 D' B L' D' B D2 
72. 19.31 F' U' L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L D' B' R' D' B' L' R F 
73. 19.22 R' B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R B D' L2 B2 D R' F L F' R2 
74. 19.51 U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 B2 L' F U L D B' L' U2 R D2 
75. 17.95 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' F2 L' D2 F U' F' L' B' F' L2 B2 
76. 15.38 U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 U' R U F R2 F2 R2 D' R' D F 
77. 23.15 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 D L F2 R' D2 B' R F L2 B2 
78. 16.42 B' D2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 F U' R2 U' L' R B' R F' U B' 
79. 19.48 L2 B' L U F' U D B U' R U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U D2 L2 U B2 D2 
80. 20.85 D B U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' L F2 L' F2 R2 B2 
81. 16.10 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L U B2 F2 R B L F2 D2 B2 R2 
82. 18.34 F2 U R' F' D2 L' U D R' F' U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 F2 D 
83. 20.06 R2 D2 L2 F D B R' D2 L' U B R2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 
84. 19.39 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' B D2 L2 F' R' D U' L2 
85. 19.67 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F L' R B R D' F2 R2 D2 
86. 19.23 R2 D2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 U2 D F U' L B D2 L' U2 B' F 
87. 19.46 F U R' F2 U' B2 R' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R' 
88. 21.29 B D' F2 B L2 B R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 U' 
89. 15.58 F' L2 F L2 F R2 B2 U2 B D' R U2 B' U L D F2 L F 
90. 21.44 B2 L2 D' F2 R' F B' L R2 F2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L' 
91. 19.96 F R2 U' L B L2 F R' D' B U D' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 
92. 23.07 B' U2 F D2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 L' D' B F' L2 D F L2 B R2 
93. 20.71 D2 R2 F L2 B L2 F' R2 U R' B' R B' L' B2 L R F2 
94. 20.94 B U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F R U2 F U B2 F2 R F 
95. 25.40 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L' F' R2 F R' F2 R2 B' L2 F' 
96. 24.34 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 F2 B U R B' L' B2 F L U 
97. 18.45 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L U' F R D' U F R' B2 U 
98. 18.66 F2 D B D F' L D' R F R2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 F2 L U' 
99. 23.14 D B2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U' R' U2 L B D L' F U2 L R2 
100. 19.21 R2 U R L2 D2 F U2 F2 U' L U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D L2





Spoiler: time distribution



14+: 7
16+: 13
18+: 38
20+: 27
22+: 12
24+: 3


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2015)

4x4x4, reduction+cross:

17.03, 21.00, 25.61, 19.93, 20.57, (26.27), (16.84), 21.07, 21.72, 21.04, 20.49, 20.72 => 20.92

I guess that's kinda good.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Learnt 1-flip method in 7 minutes
> 
> Determined to beat my comp PB single


good luck


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 17, 2015)

PB 8.14 Ao5!

Time List:
1. 8.79 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R' B2 R' D' F U' B U2 
2. (9.49) U2 B' R2 U R F L B2 U R2 U2 F U2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 
3. 7.35 U F R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B D2 F U2 F2 D' B2 D L' D U2 B D2 L 
4. (7.25) R' L2 F L2 F D2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 F' L R' U2 
5. 8.30 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 L' F2 D' B R2 D' F2 R' U2 R


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> PB 8.14 Ao5!
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 8.79 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R' B2 R' D' F U' B U2
> ...



Woah, waat!

and since when do you have a 4.48 3x3 single?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah, waat!



Same to you...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 18, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah, waat!
> 
> and since when do you have a 4.48 3x3 single?



Thanks. And I got that single a couple months ago.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 18, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Did a bit of 3x3x4 today. Got a 35.931 AO5 and a 40.900 Ao12 out of it. As far as I know this should be UWR
> Here's the video of me solving
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySARJnLkTQs&feature=youtu.be


Can someone update the page pls?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 18, 2015)

6:58.23 7x7 single, first sub 7!!


----------



## Cale S (Feb 18, 2015)

4x4 pb's, getting really close to consistently sub-1



Spoiler



1:05.76, 1:07.72, 1:02.60, 53.70, 1:07.36, 1:02.61, 55.27, 56.37, 57.07, DNF(1:07.83), 54.56, 1:01.86, 1:10.18, 1:07.95, 58.97, 57.54, 1:01.28, 1:08.79, 57.23, 55.96, 1:09.15, 1:05.40, 1:04.07, 1:16.97, 1:05.57, 1:01.80, 1:10.55


56.24 avg5 (with a DNF lol)
1:00.91 avg12
1:02.61 avg25


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 18, 2015)

1:16.45 5x5 PB single!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 18, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 4x4 pb's, getting really close to consistently sub-1



At first I read this as "4x4BLD". I was like WHAT? avg 12, avg 25, almost sub 1??!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 18, 2015)

Got a 4x4 PB single: 1:32.43 minutes. I think it was the first time I got all my centres and edge-pairing done in under a minute.

...and I'm back with another 4x4 PB single! 1:27.13 minutes. Yay...


----------



## Iggy (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess this is an accomplishment: I changed my avatar for the first time in years


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 18, 2015)

A bit of an update on my roux progress. After about 1200 solves, I seem to have a global average of about 24-25. I have a 23.93 Ao12, a 21.09 Ao5, a 19.78 Mo3, and a 17.16 single. I'm still finding the method a ton of fun!!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 18, 2015)

1:19.17 5x5 single, 4th sub 1:20


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 18, 2015)

I've been cubing for two years now.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2015)

SolveThatCube said:


> I've been cubing for two years now.



Me too.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 18, 2015)

I finished learning full CFOP yesterday. Biggest accomplishment for me so far.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 18, 2015)

1:19.70 5x5 single, 5th sub 1:20


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Average of 12: 11.92
1. 12.79 B' D2 L2 B F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R F D2 L' R' D' 
2. (9.58) U F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 R B2 U' F2 R2 B' R2 
3. 12.21 R F' U2 R2 B' D R2 F2 U R F2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 R B2 L' 
4. 11.63 R B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R D' R F' U2 R B L2 D F2 U2 
5. 13.31 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D' U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U F L2 F' D' R' F2 
6. (13.57) L F U F2 D2 L U' R' U' F R B2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R 
7. 11.28 F2 R' B2 R F2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B' R D2 B2 U F L' F' R' 
8. 11.26 B D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F2 U R' F2 L F2 D' B R' B2 R2 
9. 11.71 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D' U' R' B' R' B L F2 
10. 13.52 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 R' F' L F D L' D2 R2 B' F' 
11. 11.18 B D2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 B2 F' U' F' U' R F2 D' B2 R D2 B 
12. 10.27 R F2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 D F R' D' R' F2 D2 L U2 

finally a sub-12



btw Iggy, I like your new picture

EDIT: woohoo
Average of 50: 12.57


Spoiler



1. 12.32 L2 F U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B' R' F' L2 B' L2 R' D L' U R' 
2. 12.76 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B U' D R U2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U 
3. 12.47 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D2 U' R' F' L2 B L2 B2 L' F' R' B 
4. 13.81 R L2 B' L F2 L U' L U' L2 F2 U R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' 
5. 12.41 L U2 B' R2 F2 U L' B L2 D L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 
6. (9.64) D2 L' B2 L U2 B2 F2 R F2 L F' D B U' F2 L F' D F2 L 
7. 15.11 B2 U' B U2 L B2 R2 L2 U R D2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 R 
8. 16.23 F2 L D2 U2 R' D2 F2 R U2 R B' R' F' R' U' F D2 R D B 
9. 14.08 L2 U2 B2 L R F2 L U2 B2 F2 L' F D' L' U B F2 U' R D 
10. 10.29 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R' D2 F' D' F2 L2 U R U2 
11. 12.05 F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L R' D B2 U' L' F' D' B L2 
12. 11.96 D' F2 U' F' L2 B D' L2 D' R F2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' 
13. 12.32 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' F2 L' U' L' D' U2 F D2 L' U2 R2 D' F 
14. 11.26 L' D' B2 D L' F D' R2 F' R' U2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R' L' F2 R' 
15. 12.74 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 R' D2 U R U2 F D B' R' B2 L' 
16. 13.54 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' U L' R' B D B2 L' D2 U' R2 B U2 
17. 13.00 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R' B' D' U' F D2 R D2 B' D2 U2 
18. 13.06 U' R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F U2 L2 U2 L D B' F U2 
19. 15.92 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' R B' R2 U2 B' L' R' F' 
20. 10.99 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 D U2 B D2 L F' R' U2 R D' F2 
21. 13.28 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 F L' F2 R' U' B2 
22. 12.79 B' D2 L2 B F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R F D2 L' R' D' 
23. (9.58) U F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 R B2 U' F2 R2 B' R2 
24. 12.21 R F' U2 R2 B' D R2 F2 U R F2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 R B2 L' 
25. 11.63 R B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R D' R F' U2 R B L2 D F2 U2 
26. 13.31 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D' U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U F L2 F' D' R' F2 
27. 13.57 L F U F2 D2 L U' R' U' F R B2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R 
28. 11.28 F2 R' B2 R F2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B' R D2 B2 U F L' F' R' 
29. 11.26 B D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F2 U R' F2 L F2 D' B R' B2 R2 
30. 11.71 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D' U' R' B' R' B L F2 
31. 13.52 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 R' F' L F D L' D2 R2 B' F' 
32. 11.18 B D2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 B2 F' U' F' U' R F2 D' B2 R D2 B 
33. 10.27 R F2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 D F R' D' R' F2 D2 L U2 
34. (17.70) U2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 L B R D' B D2 L2 F L D2 
35. 12.76 L2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F L' D F2 L' R' U L R 
36. 10.88 F' R' B L' U B' R' U2 B L2 B2 R B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' 
37. 11.95 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' F' D L' R D' F L B2 U' 
38. 11.37 B2 R F D B U' F2 B2 U2 L' F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U D 
39. 13.04 B2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 R' U2 R2 D R2 F2 L' B2 U2 B' L' D R2 
40. (16.64) L' D B' D L2 U L U D R' B U2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 B R2 
41. (18.19) L B R U D' L2 F2 R' U D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 B R2 B' 
42. 13.76 U F B2 R2 U F R' L B D2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R D2 B2 
43. (10.21) U2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 F R D' F D' U2 R2 F' U2 F' L' 
44. 10.84 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' D F2 U L B' R2 U' B F2 
45. 14.20 B2 U2 D' B D R' L F' U' D R' U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 L D2 
46. 12.38 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B' L D' U2 L' R2 D R F R 
47. 10.97 L B' L2 U2 D' L2 B' L2 F R L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 
48. 13.54 D' B R U D' F B' R2 U' F R' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' L' B2 U2 R' 
49. 12.39 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 B L2 D B F L D R U2 R' 
50. 12.69 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2 F L' U' B R2 U' L' F' D F'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2015)

PB on cam

Average of 12: 7.764
1. 7.325 D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 L R2 F2 R U L' F' R F' D B R B' L2 
2. (7.001) L' D2 B U' D F' L F' D' F' R2 U D2 F2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 
3. 7.127 U2 R' U' R' U2 B' L B U F2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 
4. 7.611 D F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F L2 R F2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 
5. 8.411 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L R B' R D2 B' L2 B D F 
6. (9.974) F2 L D2 L R2 B2 U2 L D2 R B2 D' R2 F' U F D R2 U2 F' L' 
7. 7.416 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 D R D2 R' F' L2 R2 U F' L' R2 
8. 8.146 F' U' L' F' U F L B R U2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 U' B2 
9. 8.375 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' U' L B U2 R U' L2 R B 
10. 8.101 D B L' B' L B R' B D L' B U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F R2 B R2 L2 
11. 8.011 R' F L' U2 L' D' F2 B2 U F' B R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 
12. 7.113 U2 F U' D2 B' R D L U' F L' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R 

I'll make a thread fairly soon.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 18, 2015)

3.516 Skewb AO12, second best. I didn't notice this for a while, but I'll run through 200 skewb solves and not notice any of the averages. Also, a 1.105 single.

Edit: 3.586 average of 12 3rd best.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2015)

1. 9.85 R B' U2 F' D L U' D' R F U2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 F L2 B' 

y2 z' R F L F//cross
y' R U R' U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L//F2L1 lol
U' y R U2 R' U R U' R'//F2L2
R' U' R//F2L3
U' L' U' L//F2L4
U2 R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R'//OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL

6.29 TPS

EDIT: Dafuq OH 1. 12.98 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 D L' D' F2 D2 R' F D 
x z U L' U L' U L' //cross
z2 U2 z' U L2 U' L U L' U'//F2L1
z U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L//F2L2
y' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2//F2L3+4
U2 l U L' U L U2 l2 U' L U' L' U2 l U2//PLL skip


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 18, 2015)

4.256 Skewb average of 100, finally broken all of my pbs with the 50~ algs I've learned. I might be able sub 4 with fewer crappy layer screw ups and bad recognition.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 18, 2015)

1:53.499 PB single!
1:59.262 mo3!
2:01.115 avg5!
2:02.138 avg12!

I love the Aoshi so much!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 18, 2015)

4:57 7x7 PB mo3


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 18, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:53.499 PB single!
> 1:59.262 mo3!
> 2:01.115 avg5!
> 2:02.138 avg12!
> ...



what the hell

mines not even that good


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 18, 2015)

3x3 with ZZ

Average of 5: 12.84
1. 11.49 R L' D' R F R D' L2 U' D2 R2 F2 R L' F2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 
2. 14.75 D2 R' D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 F' D' F' R' U2 L 
3. (10.63) B2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U B D2 B2 F L B F L D 
4. (16.14) B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 B' D L F D' L D' F L2 R 
5. 12.27 U B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B' F2 R F' L' R U' R' F2 D


----------



## imvelox (Feb 18, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:53.499 PB single!
> 1:59.262 mo3!
> 2:01.115 avg5!
> 2:02.138 avg12!
> ...



wot cool!


----------



## Berd (Feb 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-18
solves/total: 7/7

single
best: 2:41.65
worst: 3:14.45

mean of 3
current: 3:03.38 (σ = 9.64)
best: 2:52.45 (σ = 10.49)

avg of 5
current: 2:59.43 (σ = 2.94)
best: 2:56.27 (σ = 2.93)

Average: 2:59.49 (σ = 5.02)
Mean: 2:59.08

Time List:
3:06.03, 2:53.11, 2:41.65, 3:02.60, 2:56.79, 2:58.91, 3:14.45

Qt 5x5 solves...


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 18, 2015)

(1:10.97), (1:20.66), 1:11.15, 1:11.13, 1:11.13 = 1:11.14 5x5 avg5 PB (lel those counting times), also a 1:14.78 avg12

using Yau5 as of last month


----------



## Cale S (Feb 18, 2015)

4.56 skewb avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-18
avg of 100: 4.56

Time List:
1. 3.42 U L U' L R L B R' B' 
2. (2.91) L' B' R' L U' B L' U' 
3. 4.52 B' U' B L' R U L' B' U' 
4. 5.55 B' L' R' U L' R U' L' 
5. 4.69 L' U' R B' R' U' B' R' 
6. 4.84 U R B R' U B R' B' U' 
7. 4.42 B' R' L U' B' L R' B U 
8. 3.58 R' B' L U B L' B' L' U 
9. 4.23 B' R B R B U B L U 
10. 4.42 U R B' L U' B U' R' 
11. 4.49 L' B' R U' B' R' B U' L' 
12. 3.58 R B R B R' B U L' 
13. 5.85 L R B R' B L' U R 
14. (11.50) L U B' L U B U' R' 
15. 4.43 L' B' U' B' R U L' R' 
16. 4.19 R L' U' L' B' R L' B' R' 
17. 4.27 R' U' R' U R L B L 
18. (9.52) U' B R U' R' L U' B' 
19. 3.92 B' R B' L B R L' B L 
20. 4.84 U' R B' R L B R' B R 
21. 4.27 R U' R' B' L B R' U' L' 
22. 5.24 U' B U L B L' B L 
23. 3.20 B' R L R' L B R B 
24. 4.07 U' L R' U' B U L R' L 
25. 4.27 U' L R U' R B' R' B 
26. 5.06 U' R' U R B R L B 
27. 3.47 L U' B U B L U L 
28. 4.22 L' B U L B R' B U' L 
29. 4.63 B L' R' B' L' U' L' U' L' 
30. 4.52 L' U B L' B' L' B' L 
31. 4.17 U B' U B R' L' R' U' L' 
32. 5.72 L' R' L R L' U' R L 
33. (2.68) B U' R U B L B R 
34. 3.69 R' L B U' B' L B' R U 
35. 4.13 L U' R' B' R L' R U' 
36. 4.02 U' R' B' U' R' B' L' R 
37. 3.76 R' B L R' B L' B' R' 
38. 5.37 U' L' U R' L R' B L 
39. 5.98 L' U' R L' U B U R 
40. 4.77 B' U' R' B' U L B R 
41. 4.06 R U B' U' L' U' L R 
42. 3.86 B' U' B R' U R L' U' 
43. 3.56 L' R' L' R B' U' B' R' 
44. 4.83 R L R' U' B' R' L' B' 
45. 3.94 L U L' U' L' R' L' R' L' 
46. 4.16 B L B' U' B L B L U 
47. 4.56 U R' U R L U B R 
48. 5.20 U' L' R' B U L' B' L' B' U' 
49. 4.91 B' U L R' L R B L 
50. 5.25 B' U' B U R' U' L U' 
51. 5.52 L' B' L B' U L' B' R' L 
52. 5.49 U' R' B' R' U' L' B' R' 
53. 4.32 L U' R' B' U L' B' L 
54. 5.10 B L B U L' B' U B' L' 
55. 4.96 U B L' R' L' U B' L' 
56. 4.89 B R' B' R' U L U' B' 
57. (2.20) B L B' U' R' B' L B' 
58. 4.89 U R' L' R U R' U R 
59. 3.91 B U' B' L' B' L U' L' 
60. 4.42 R B' U R U' L' U' R' L 
61. 4.50 L U' B U' L U' B L U 
62. 4.96 U' L U' R B' R U B' R 
63. (8.89) B U' R' B L' R' L' U L' 
64. 5.34 U L B U B' L U R 
65. 5.97 B' U B' L' B' L' U' B 
66. (6.75) L B' U' L' B' L' U R U' 
67. 5.10 L R L U B L' U' R' 
68. 6.00 R' U' B' L U' L B' U' 
69. (2.50) L B' R' B' L' U' B' U' L 
70. 4.75 U' R B U' R' B L B' 
71. 4.23 L B R' B' L U R U 
72. 4.55 L R' U L' R U B' U' 
73. 3.80 L U R B' L B U R 
74. 5.47 B' U' B L' U' B' R' L' 
75. 6.11 L' U R U B R' L' B' L 
76. 4.00 B R B' U' B R U' B 
77. 3.91 L' R U' R' U' L' B U L' 
78. 3.96 R' L' U' L' B R' L' U' 
79. 4.58 U B L' B' U L U' L 
80. 4.76 L' B L U' B U' B' U' 
81. 4.43 B L' U L B' R B' U 
82. 2.99 R' U' L R B' L B U B 
83. 5.04 U' R' L U' R' B U B' 
84. 5.18 R' U' B' R L' B L R 
85. (8.13) R L' B U L B R B L' 
86. (2.38) L' U L R L' R' L R L' 
87. 3.89 R U' B R U' L' R B U' 
88. 4.25 U' L' U' B R' L B L' U' 
89. 4.19 L U' L R' B' R' U L U' 
90. 6.06 L' B U B L B R' B' 
91. 4.54 B' R' L B R' L' U R 
92. 4.71 R U' R U' L U B R' U' 
93. 6.47 L R' L' B' R' B U' B' U 
94. 4.17 B' U R U L U B' U' R 
95. 3.01 L' B R' U B' U' L B' 
96. 5.08 U B L B U' B' R' B' 
97. 5.16 L' R L' R B' U' R' B L' 
98. 4.49 L B' U R U' B' R' B' 
99. 3.58 R' U' R' B L U R U 
100. 3.87 B' R L' U' B U' R B' U'


----------



## Cube Is Life (Feb 19, 2015)

First sub 20 ao12! Onion cube.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-18
avg of 12: 19.86

Time List:
1. (15.98) 
2. 20.23 
3. 20.82 
4. 22.58 
5. 19.70 
6. (23.84) 
7. 19.75 
8. 19.13 
9. 17.01 
10. 23.07 
11. 18.88 
12. 17.48


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Feb 19, 2015)

9.405 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 R' D2 U F2 U2 L2 B' D F U
Pb fullstep 

z2 y
R' D' R' y' R' F R
U L' U L
R U2 R' U L U L'
U U' R' U' R
U' R U R' U' R U R'
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' 
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

51/9.405= 5.42 tps
Hope I did that right.


----------



## Cube Is Life (Feb 19, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> (1:10.97), (1:20.66), 1:11.15, 1:11.13, 1:11.13 = 1:11.14 5x5 avg5 PB (lel those counting times), also a 1:14.78 avg12
> 
> using Yau5 as of last month



GJ! I suck at 5x5.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 19, 2015)

Some really good averages in here:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-18
solves/total: 28/28

single
best: 13.82
worst: 22.85

mean of 3
current: 20.28 (σ = 2.44)
best: 16.19 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 5
current: 19.60 (σ = 1.45)
best: 16.56 (σ = 0.27)

avg of 12
current: 18.80 (σ = 1.72)
best: 17.23 (σ = 1.69)

Average: 18.34 (σ = 1.93)
Mean: 18.32

Time List:
1. 21.70 B' R2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 D' L F2 R2 F D2 U' F 
2. 19.73 B' U B U L2 F2 U R F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F' 
3. 18.52 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U F2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 U2 
4. 18.23 B2 R' D R L D' R2 U F2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 B' 
5. 22.25 U2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 F D2 U2 R' F' L R F2 D' R B2 D' 
6. 16.95 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 D B U2 B' F' U' L2 D' 
7. 14.36 B R2 U L' U R2 D2 L B' R2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 
8. 19.86 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' F' R2 F' R' U' F' L2 B2 R 
9. 16.83 F' B2 R2 U2 D B R F' U F R2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2 B2 L2 
10. 17.71 L2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R' F' R' B2 D B R U' F L2 
11. 16.55 R2 D F2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U L' B' U2 F' R2 D L' F D2 B 
12. 16.30 L' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' U B2 F2 D L2 R F L D B' F2 R2 D' L2 
13. 15.71 D B L' B' R' F' R U' B U D F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2
14. 20.78 U2 L B U D' F B' R B2 U2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B' L2 U2 R 
15. 19.00 B R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 D' F2 L B' R2 U R D F' L 
16. 13.82 R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F L' B2 F D2 F' D' L F D 
17. 19.07 L B2 U2 L B2 R F2 R D2 U2 R2 U F' U' B D2 U B' F2 R' 
18. 17.43 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B' D' B2 L' R2 B U2 L R F2 
19. 13.92 R' F D F2 R' D' B L U' B' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 R F2 D2 R D2 R 
20. 20.59 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' R F R2 D R F R' D2 L2 F 
21. 17.94 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 D L' D B F' D' R B D U B 
22. 16.21 D2 F U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 D' L R B' D' F' U' B' U' L' 
23. 20.96 R2 L B L F2 B' U' B U2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D 
24. 17.01 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 U R2 B U' F' L2 R B2 U2 B D' 
25. 20.82 L' F2 U' L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F L R2 B U2 F2 R2 D' 
26. 18.00 F2 L F2 U2 D F' U' L' B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 F U2 
27. 22.85 B2 F' D2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' F' D R2 B F2 R2 U B F 
28. 19.98 D2 R U2 D2 B D' F U' D R2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 L F2

Best Average of 5-
16.56 = 16.83, (17.71), 16.55, 16.30, (15.71)

Also proud of this one because of the counting 13-
16.78 = 19.00, (13.82), (19.07), 17.43, 13.92

A few more Sub-17 averages of 5 and also this:

Best Average of 12-
17.23(PB) = 16.95, 14.36, 19.86, 16.83, 17.71, 16.55, 16.30, 15.71, (20.78), 19.00, (13.82), 19.07

Many more sub 17 Averages of 12 including a 17.24.

Anyone have a good advanced cross tutorial? My one look isn't that good and I need to figure out better X-Crosses.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2015)

Decided to do some square-1

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
solves/total: 115/115

single
best: 12.57
worst: 56.35

mean of 3
current: 18.74 (σ = 2.48)
best: 15.56 (σ = 1.51)

avg of 5
current: 18.46 (σ = 2.08)
best: 15.85 (σ = 0.27)

avg of 12
current: 18.73 (σ = 1.62)
best: 16.98 (σ = 1.91)

avg of 50
current: 19.43 (σ = 2.43)
best: 19.36 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 100
current: 20.48 (σ = 3.72)
best: 20.30 (σ = 3.88)

Average: 20.09 (σ = 3.55)
Mean: 20.81

Had many pops as usual. The avg5 and avg12 were gj


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Decided to do some square-1
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
> solves/total: 115/115
> ...



You will probably get that ao5 officially if you joined last few days.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> You will probably get that ao5 officially if you joined last few days.



The scrambles were easy? Then again I probably would've popped a lot if I participated lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 19, 2015)

5x5 ao12: 2:29.66

2:25.45, 2:22.19, 2:28.17, 2:39.89, 2:18.56, 2:35.65, 2:39.87, 2:27.86, (2:15.93), 2:28.68, 2:29.69, (2:40.13)

fist sub 2:30! also awesome counting sub 2:20!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 19, 2015)

Actually learned all Ortega algs, and can do the Sune from 3 different angles. I hope to learn all or most of the algs from as many angles as possible. The 2x2 is pure fun.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 19, 2015)

6x6 ao5 4:51.28

4:40.52, 4:52.58, 5:00.75, (5:25.85), (4:40.06)

PB, though the 5:25 sucked


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> The scrambles were easy? Then again I probably would've popped a lot if I participated lol



They are ridiculously easy, I'm not even close to sub 20 globally yet. And I locked up a good 3 seconds on the first solve. And I skipped CP on the first two solves. And Nathan is supposed to get 13 on the last solve if not for a penalty.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> They are ridiculously easy, I'm not even close to sub 20 globally yet. And I locked up a good 3 seconds on the first solve. And I skipped CP on the first two solves. And Nathan is supposed to get 13 on the last solve if not for a penalty.



Can confirm. I'm super rusty with sq1 and got a 15.14 avg on them.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> They are ridiculously easy, I'm not even close to sub 20 globally yet. And I locked up a good 3 seconds on the first solve. And I skipped CP on the first two solves. And Nathan is supposed to get 13 on the last solve if not for a penalty.



Damn it, got a 17.81 avg5 and a 11.68 single with lock ups


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm back?
pretty consistent 3x3 average:
Average of 12: 14.89
1. 14.33 R2 U B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U' F D B U F2 U R' B2 F' U' 
2. (13.14) U' F2 D' U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U R' F2 L D' R D F' R' U' B' 
3. 16.72 U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 U' B2 U' L F' L B D' B2 R D2 F U 
4. 13.33 U2 D R' B' U B R2 U' L2 B' L' B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R 
5. 14.67 R L U' L2 F2 R D2 R F' U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 
6. 14.00 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F' D' B R' U2 B' R D2 U' 
7. 14.17 R2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L D U' L' D2 F' U' F' R2 B2 
8. 14.21 U2 L F B U' B2 R L F' R' U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F B2 
9. (DNF(11.85)) L2 B2 L2 R2 F R2 B' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U B' D B L F2 U' R' 
10. 15.65 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L U' F' R2 D2 B R B2 L2 F' 
11. 14.70 D R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B L2 F L F U2 L D2 F' R' 
12. 17.10 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F L2 U R U' L F U2 R2 D' F2 L2 
I let the DNF get to me....


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 19, 2015)

3:49.68 7x7 single with 1:33 centers. Fastest centers ever for me. I also got a 3:34 today.


----------



## imvelox (Feb 19, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 3:49.68 7x7 single with 1:33 centers. Fastest centers ever for me. I also got a 3:34 today.



A solve with 1:33 centers is sub3-able 
Practice edges


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> They are ridiculously easy, I'm not even close to sub 20 globally yet. And I locked up a good 3 seconds on the first solve. And I skipped CP on the first two solves. And Nathan is supposed to get 13 on the last solve if not for a penalty.



Where are you getting the scrambles from?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Where are you getting the scrambles from?



You can find official scrambles on this site: http://iwca.jp/competition/scrambles/competitionId/SingaporeOpen2015/eventId/sq1


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2015)

Did another big square-1 session

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
solves/total: 213/213

single
best: 9.67 *3rd sub 10, easy scramble*
worst: 55.46

mean of 3
current: 22.05 (σ = 2.06)
best: 13.85 (σ = 3.80)

avg of 5
current: 22.71 (σ = 1.04)
best: 14.82 (σ = 1.17) *first sub 15*

avg of 12
current: 22.36 (σ = 3.44)
best: 16.21 (σ = 2.42) *first sub NR!*

avg of 50
current: 19.78 (σ = 3.88)
best: 18.01 (σ = 2.39)

avg of 100
current: 18.90 (σ = 3.02)
best: 18.28 (σ = 2.64) *PB*

Average: 19.01 (σ = 2.97)
Mean: 19.53

avg of 12: 16.21

Time List:
1. 15.46 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
2. 13.90 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, -1) 
3. 13.09 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
4. 19.26 (-3, 2)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/ 
5. (23.43) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, -2)/ 
6. 14.90 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0) 
7. 16.15 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/ 
8. 21.01 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0) 
9. 16.48 (6, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
10. (9.67) (3, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
11. 17.10 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0) 
12. 14.79 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/

avg of 5: 14.82

Time List:
1. 14.54 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
2. 16.11 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -5) 
3. 13.82 (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2) 
4. (16.36) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -1) 
5. (12.57) (-5, -3)/(6, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -4)

Easy scrambles + not much parity + in the zone

I've done 300+ square-1 solves today, I need a break


----------



## JemFish (Feb 19, 2015)

3x3 PB Ao5: 19.60 seconds. Veeery close to consistently being sub-20. I'm averaging around 21-22 seconds now.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 19, 2015)

imvelox said:


> A solve with 1:33 centers is sub3-able
> Practice edges


I don't know a way to get scrambles with centers solved, to practice edges alone, or any particular things to practice in terms of edges. I sometimes practice centers alone, but haven't found a good way to do that with edges--any tips?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2015)

Decided to film some megaminx solves, tried to get a sub 1 on cam and I ended up getting a 54.43 single, wat. PB and first sub 55


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Actually learned all Ortega algs, and can do the Sune from 3 different angles. I hope to learn all or most of the algs from as many angles as possible. The 2x2 is pure fun.


You can do 4 angles quite easily:
R U R' U R U2 R'
y L' U2 L U L' U L (or R' F2 R U R' F R; same thing, executed slightly differently)
y2 L U L' U L U2 L'
y' R' U2 R U R' U R

You can do a similar thing for antisune from all four angles.




IRNjuggle28 said:


> I don't know a way to get scrambles with centers solved, to practice edges alone, or any particular things to practice in terms of edges. I sometimes practice centers alone, but haven't found a good way to do that with edges--any tips?


qqTimer -> Specialty Scrambles -> Bigcube subsets -> 7x7 edges

Average of 5 with five different methods: 13.46
1-5 - (13.23) 13.37 13.24 13.76 (15.54)

1. 13.23 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U' B2 U2 R' F' R' U' // Roux
2. 13.37 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D' L B F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 // CFOP
3. 13.24 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F' R2 U B2 F2 U L F R D U2 // ZZ
4. 13.76 D' L2 F2 U L2 D R2 U B2 F2 R D' R2 F L' D' B2 F R2 // CFCE
5. 15.54 U B2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L' F' L' U' B2 D R D' U2 R // COL

Consistent

Video


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 19, 2015)

A few 2x2 PBs from last weekend:

*1.560 Average of 12.* Previous PB was 1.563, which was a long time ago.
1.592 Average of 25.



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
avg of 25: 1.592

Time List:
*1. (1.229) F R2 F2 R' F U2 R' F 
2. 1.412 F2 R' U' F' R2 F2 U' 
3. (1.984) R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U' F 
4. 1.435 U2 F U2 R F' U2 F U' F' 
5. 1.262 U' R U2 F' R' F U R' F U' 
6. 1.873 U2 R' U' R2 U' F R F' R' 
7. 1.382 R' U F' R U F U2 R2 
8. 1.851 R U' R2 U' F U2 F U2 R' 
9. 1.812 F U' R F' R2 F2 U F' U' 
10. 1.402 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R 
11. 1.910 R U2 R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R 
12. 1.260 R U2 R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 R' *
13. 1.960 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' F' R 
14. 1.375 R F' R' F' U' R2 F R2 U' 
15. 1.565 R U2 R F2 U' F' R' U2 R' 
16. 1.823 U R' U F' U R' U F R 
17. 1.689 U2 R U' F U2 R' U R F 
18. 1.551 F U2 R' U F U2 F R2 F 
19. 1.789 U' F U R F' U2 R F' U' 
20. 1.542 R U' R' F R F2 U' F U' 
21. 1.501 U' R' U R U2 F U2 F2 U' 
22. (2.335) R U2 R2 F R' U' R' F U' 
23. (1.252) U2 R F U' F2 U2 R F' R2 
24. 1.688 R U' F' R F2 R' F R' U' 
25. 1.352 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U F' U



Also a 1.742 avg50, which may or may not be my PB. I'll have to look into it because I know it is 1.74x.

EDIT: Another accomplishment: Polished up my signature a ton! I have my PBs in the "PBs!" link all updated. I now don't have random PBs in my sig, so it gave me space. Now I have my feet and skewb NARs, along with my two former 1.69 2x2 WRs! Also, I have my 2BLD UWRs along with my Team BLD UWR.


----------



## cuberSd (Feb 19, 2015)

Got a new 3x3 single and average PB, Single is a 12.075 and the average was a 18.162. I hope to keep sub-20 and not go back to 20 second averages.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey I can redux too

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 2:44.811
Worst Time: 3:07.779
Session Avg: 2:56.222
Session Mean: 2:56.251
Individual Times: 
2:48.894, (2:44.811), 3:01.962, (3:07.779), 2:57.811


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

14.92 Ao100!

Average: 14.92
Best time: 10.75
Median: 14.87
Worst time: 22.04
Standard deviation: 2.01

Best average of 5: 13.12
20-24 - (11.60) (17.53) 13.27 14.02 12.08

Best average of 12: 13.94
74-85 - 12.09 12.37 14.38 16.25 14.70 12.82 (19.01) 15.82 (11.38) 13.29 14.23 13.46



Spoiler: Times



1. 15.65 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U L B2 R F' U2 B' U2 R L2 B' D
2. 15.54 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B F2 R' F' D F R2
3. 12.19 D B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R' F L2 F' D R B R2 L F U
4. 19.02 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B F R F' U R2 F' R D2 F
5. 15.63 B2 F2 D F2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 D' L F U R' U' L B2 D U2 R2 B2
6. 14.20 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D' F2 L' U' R2 L D' B' L' F' U2 L U2
7. 18.99 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 R' U2 L' F U B F' D' R D2
8. 13.31 U L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U R D' R2 B' R' B2 D U2 R B'
9. 13.66 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R' B F2 L F' R B2 L F' U'
10. 15.70 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 B2 U2 L' B' R' L2 B2 D' U2 F U F U'
11. 16.59 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 F D' L' B' L2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U'
12. 16.79 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 D U F2 U2 F' L' B2 U' B' D2 U B2 F R' D
13. 15.59 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D U F2 R B' R' B' D R D' L2 F R' D'
14. 15.57 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' U' F R' B' R' D2 B2 F' D'
15. 15.12 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F U2 R F' R D R F' D R' L2
16. 15.44 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 F' D' R D2 L2 F' L B R2 D' U2
17. 14.98 R2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D R2 U F U2 R L U R B' D' F2 U
18. 12.93 B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 B R2 D2 L' F2 U F2 R2 D' R' U'
19. 15.88 B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B' D' R2 L D2 B L' D R L2
20. 11.60 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' R' D' R2 L' B2 D R L F2
21. 17.53 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 D' B F2 D2 U2 R B' L' B R2 L2 D'
22. 13.27 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D' B2 U L U' B L' U' B D B' U2 R
23. 14.02 U L2 U F2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L' B R F L2 D' R' F L2 B' U'
24. 12.08 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B' F D R B' F2 D B2 F2 R U2
25. 17.14 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 L' F D2 L2 D' R' F2 D2 U2
26. 13.19 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' R F' R' D L' U2 F U' B' U2
27. 17.74 B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' B F' L U2 R2 F U' R D2
28. 16.41 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D' F' R L2 D F' L B' R D' R' U2
29. 14.02 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R' F U' L2 F' L2 U F2 R' L2 U'
30. 13.95 U' F2 U R2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 F2 R L D R F L2 D' U
31. 14.63 B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R B2 L F' R' L' F' U' R' L2 U'
32. 13.73 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 R' U' L2 B L F' D' B F' U'
33. 10.75 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U F2 L F' R D R2 B2 U2 F D2 R' D'
34. 17.54 R2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' B F D' L' B F' R F' L2 F'
35. 15.37 R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' R' B' D' L U' F L2 B2 F U'
36. 14.49 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F' U' R' D' B2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 L'
37. 12.81 D' L2 D F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B L U' B U L D B U
38. 15.03 R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R' B R B2 R F' U' L U2 B L
39. 18.74 U R2 D U2 F2 D U R2 B2 L2 B2 L D' R2 L2 F' U B R' U2 F' D
40. 22.04 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' R' B' L2 D U L' B2 L2 B F R
41. 14.35 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 U' R D F' R2 D F' D' L B R2
42. 13.18 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 B D' R F U' F2 D2 R2 F' D L'
43. 13.16 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R' D2 B F2 D' F L' U' B
44. 18.02 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U B' F R' D' F U' F D B' R2 L
45. 12.26 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' B' L B2
46. 15.70 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L B' L2 U B' D' L2 U F L U
47. 14.23 L2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 D U2 L2 F L2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 U L B U
48. 13.86 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L F' D B F' U L' F2 U R
49. 16.53 D R2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U B' R F U R L2 F R2 L U' L'
50. 15.94 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F' R F2 U L' D2 F D2 U' L' U'
51. 15.14 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F' D U2 F2 R' D F R' B D' U'
52. 16.95 F2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 L2 F' D' R' L D' F' L2 B D' U
53. 12.25 U' L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L' F R2 F2 R L U F2 D2
54. 14.09 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 F L2 D B R D L F' L2 U
55. 13.99 D2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 U R' F' R' L B' L' U2 R' B2
56. 13.86 U' R2 F2 D L2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 F L' U' R' F R B U2 R D U
57. 15.20 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U L' U2 F D' B2 D' R2 B' L U2 F'
58. 15.28 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 R' U L' B R F D' F2 U' B' U'
59. 17.26 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 R D' R L F U R B L2 F' U
60. 15.92 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B D2 B' L B2 U R' B' F' L2
61. 13.83 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F' L F' L' B U' B D2 L' B2 U2
62. 13.34 U B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B R2 B R2 D2 L U' R D2 L2
63. 16.56 D2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U R2 U R B' L' D2 B R L B' R' F
64. 13.30 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U F' D' B' D R U B U R2 D2
65. 15.32 D2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 F' D B' R U F2 R' B' R2 B2
66. 15.38 R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 R' U L2 D U F L B F L U'
67. 12.84 L2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D F' L U' F R' B' L' B2 D2 L'
68. 13.62 R2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F' U' B' R L2 D' B' U2 R' D U'
69. 15.21 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R U B2 F L' F' L2 B D F2
70. 13.19 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D L2 U2 F D L' B2 F2 U' B U' F' R2 D'
71. 14.74 L2 U L2 U B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R U' L2 B' F' L' D U' B2 L' U2
72. 17.25 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' F R' U R2 B' L' B' L' U
73. 14.22 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 U' R L2 B F2 R F' U L B' L U'
74. 12.09 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D' L2 U' L B D F R2 U' R2 F L B2 D
75. 12.37 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 R2 B D' F' R L U' F2 D' U2 R2 L2
76. 14.38 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U F2 L2 F U R2 D U' R2 B' L B' F U
77. 16.25 F2 D2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 L' F' D' F D B'
78. 14.70 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U F R2 B U' F2 R L2 U2 F R U2
79. 12.82 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B R B' L' U' R' L U2 L' U2
80. 19.01 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 U' R2 D R' B D' F R L'
81. 15.82 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F' U L B2 U F2 D R' D U
82. 11.38 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 U B2 D2 R B' L D R F' R' B2 D U
83. 13.29 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U' F' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 L D'
84. 14.23 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 R D' F2 U F' R' L2 U' B D' R'
85. 13.46 D' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R' F2 D' L2 F' L D2 B2 R2 B2
86. 17.52 D2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 D R' L U' L2 U' R2 F R B' D' U'
87. 17.07 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D L2 B' D2 L B' D2 L' F' L' U L U2
88. 18.50 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D U2 R2 F' R' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' B U L U
89. 13.64 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L B' D2 B' D2 R U B' R F
90. 14.25 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L' B' U R2 B L2 B' L B D2
91. 15.52 R2 D R2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L F L B R D' R L F2 U
92. 15.13 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F R2 D U L B2 R D' R2
93. 17.03 L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U2 B L2 B2 D F2 R F D L B2 F'
94. 14.75 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D R U' F2 R' F R B R U L U
95. 15.26 U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R L2 B2 F U2 B L2 D R2 D U
96. 18.83 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 L U' B R' L' F2 U L' B' R L'
97. 13.18 B2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 B R' L' B2 U B' L2 D' R' B2 U2
98. 12.02 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 U R2 B D2 R U L U F2 D' B2 L'
99. 15.74 D' R2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B' R U' R F L U' B D U2
100. 11.89 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 R' B R2 D' B L F D2 B2 U



Sub-15 Ao100 with 3 methods now


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 19, 2015)

Still got it I got it I guess?

Average of 5: 7.48
1. (5.65) B2 R2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B' L2 B R U2 F' D' F2 D2 B' D2 U2 
2. 7.21 D' R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 R D' U B' F' D' U2 F 
3. (9.12) D U2 R2 D F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' L' U' R' F' L R F' U' B' F' L 
4. 7.69 B L2 B L2 F D2 B F2 D2 L2 B R F D F U F' D R2 B' 
5. 7.54 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F2 R D' U2 L' B2 R D' R U2 

(5.65) B2 R2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B' L2 B R U2 F' D' F2 D2 B' D2 U2

x2 y B R' F R L D2 
y' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R'
y2 U' R' U' R U' R U' R'
U Rw U Rw' R U R' U' Rw U' Rw'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 19, 2015)

yoshinator said:


> Still got it I got it I guess?
> 
> Average of 5: 7.48
> 1. (5.65) B2 R2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B' L2 B R U2 F' D' F2 D2 B' D2 U2
> ...



VGJ! I want videos from you


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 19, 2015)

Another sub-14.5 Ao100 w/ le Roux.
 Closer to sub-14  
MUST. BEAT. PENGUINSDONTFLY. ;-;


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGE 5x5 session:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 1:21.66
worst: 1:46.12

mean of 3
current: 1:31.65 (σ = 12.56)
best: 1:27.62 (σ = 5.42)

avg of 5
current: 1:29.59 (σ = 2.42)
best: 1:29.59 (σ = 2.42)

avg of 12
current: 1:34.21 (σ = 5.74)
best: 1:34.06 (σ = 3.82)

Average: 1:36.52 (σ = 4.42)
Mean: 1:36.31

Time List:
1. 1:42.95 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 D R D' L' R2 D F L' U2 R' 
2. 1:37.03 F2 D2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F R2 F U' R2 D' R B F R2 U L2 F2 
3. 1:36.12 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L B' L U' L B F2 D F' D2 F 
4. 1:37.22 L2 F2 R2 F2 B' U F2 R D' U2 F U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 
5. 1:34.54 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U F' L' B R' U2 F' D' L' U2 F 
6. 1:41.73 R D' B2 R B' L' F2 U R U2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 
7. 1:33.52 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 L F R B F' R U B' D F' D2 
8. 1:41.38 F2 U' B' L2 U F2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 L B2 L' U2 D2 R2 F2 U' 
9. 1:40.58 U D' R B' L F2 D R' D2 B L2 F D2 F R2 L2 B D2 R2 U' 
10. 1:35.50 L2 F' U' F' U' L2 U D2 R' D F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 
11. 1:46.12 R2 U R B2 L D F' L B L B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 
12. 1:35.47 R' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F R F U' B' D' B D' R D2 
13. 1:36.02 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 R' B D2 F2 D B' R B2 U' F' 
14. 1:45.44 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 B' R U' B R D2 R D' R2 B F2 
15. 1:37.56 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B' F2 D B L' D' L' F' D' B 
16. 1:34.35 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U R2 F L R F2 U' F' L F' D2 B' L' 
17. 1:35.52 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' U2 L B' R B U' R U' L2 U F 
18. 1:27.31 B R' U L D R2 B' U F' L' B2 U2 R F2 B2 R F2 B2 L2 U2 
19. 1:39.98 U2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 L' B' L2 R F' R' U L2 D' R 
20. 1:33.21 R D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 L2 F D R U2 B' D R F' R 
21. 1:28.95 U2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L U R U F R D2 F2 R' U2 
22. 1:32.26 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 R U F D R' B2 R F D' U 
23. 1:21.66 R' B L2 F R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 U L2 B' R' F' L B L' B2 
24. 1:45.75 U R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 D' B F' U L F L F2 
25. 1:27.55 B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 R F2 R' U2 L2 B' U' B2 F2 U F' D2 R D'



I did handscrambles, this explains the 3x3 scrambles 

In there: 1:21.66 single
1:29.59 avg5
1:34.06 avg12
1:36.52 avg25
all pbs except single!
and pretty consistent I guess, I like 5x5 more and more...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Another sub-14.5 Ao100 w/ le Roux.
> Closer to sub-14
> MUST. BEAT. PENGUINSDONTFLY. ;-;



No chance. I loosened by cube a full turn now Im gonna do an ao 100 and get sub 11.5. Sorta far... but ryan ooh. im on his tail. Guroux is to good.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> No chance. I loosened by cube a full turn now Im gonna do an ao 100 and get sub 11.5. Sorta far... but ryan ooh. im on his tail. Guroux is to good.



I like how I get faster when I stop practising 3x3 for a couple weeks 
You should try it ^-^ for a month >


----------



## Puggins (Feb 19, 2015)

I think I'm approaching an sub 18s global average. I'm starting to get 17.x averages of 5 more commonly now. Starting a somewhat large solve session now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I like how I get faster when I stop practising 3x3 for a couple weeks
> You should try it ^-^ for a month >



That doesnt work for me. I have to re-break sub 12 when I dont solve for over 24 hours.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That doesnt work for me. I have to re-break sub 12 when I dont solve for over 24 hours.



same with me, usually breaks temporarily make me worse. i find it hard to believe people become better after a long break like a week to a month.


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 19, 2015)

I am so inconsistent with 3x3 and I can get 13.5x Ao12 and a 18.3x Ao5 in the same session of 50!
I use CFOP.


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

Got really lazy after ~60 solves, knew I was comfortably sub-15 (the session average was 14.4ish). Could be better, but I don't really care, I just wanted a sub-15 Ao100 with four methods, which I now have  Getting a fifth method will be much harder though...

Average: 14.80
Best time: 9.85
Median: 14.21
Worst time: 22.47
Standard deviation: 2.50

Best average of 5: 13.05
21-25 - (9.85) 14.24 14.58 10.34 (15.24)

Best average of 12: 13.31
21-32 - (9.85) 14.24 14.58 10.34 (15.24) 12.03 13.52 13.66 15.16 14.56 14.07 10.94



Spoiler: Times



1. 13.51 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' R D R' F U B R D F L2 D2
2. 18.08 U2 F2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' D2 U' B2 U' B2 L' F' U' F U2
3. 16.68 L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 F D2 B R2 B2 R D L' F' L' D'
4. 14.52 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D U' R' F2 L F' L' B U2 F2 R' D' U2
5. 13.45 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L' U R2 F' D' U F' D L' B'
6. 17.49 R2 U F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' F R B2 D R F2 D' F2 L2 D2
7. 19.72 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D F R2 U' L' D L U' R B' F2 U
8. 15.69 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R F' L D2 B2 D R' U' L2
9. 13.84 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F' D2 F' U2 B' D' R' F U' L U'
10. 16.15 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B U' L' D F2 D2 R' F D' F2 U'
11. 16.02 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F L' F L F2 D' F L U2 L
12. 15.95 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R' F2 R' B R2 U R F' D' B2
13. 13.98 D' F2 R2 U F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U L' F' U2 L F' D' L B2 L' U2
14. 13.53 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B' F' U R' B' R2 D' F L' D2 U2
15. 13.89 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 D' B R2 D' F D' L' F U R'
16. 17.56 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 D U' B' R U' L2 U F2 R F' R2
17. 14.21 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D U2 L2 U2 R L2 B' U2 B U L2 B' F
18. 13.73 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 D2 U L2 U B L2 U R' B' U L U' F2 R2
19. 13.12 D' R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' F U2 R' L' D2 U' R F' D2
20. 17.93 U B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 D' R' B U B2 U' R' U'
21. 9.85 B2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R L2 B D2 U' B2 F R' U2 R2 U
22. 14.24 F2 L2 U F2 D' U' R2 B2 D' R2 U B R D' B2 R2 B' L B' D' F' D'
23. 14.58 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D F' L D2 L U2 L2 F' D2 R2 L'
24. 10.34 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 L2 B D U2 F' D' R F L' D2 R L'
25. 15.24 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B R' B2 F' D U' R' U R2 U' F2
26. 12.03 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' R B2 D2 B D L' B' L' B2 F'
27. 13.52 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D L2 F U L D' R' L' B' D' L' B2 U
28. 13.66 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 B' D' B' D R' D' U' B D' R U'
29. 15.16 R2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 D R2 B2 U' R D' F2 R2 D' L B L B R U'
30. 14.56 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 F' D L2 U' F' R D U L2 F' D2
31. 14.07 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B R2 L B' R2 U' B2 F L2
32. 10.94 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 D F2 L U' R B2 L D B D U' B
33. 13.02 B2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B L2 F' R' D F2 L2 U2 R' U'
34. 22.47 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L D' F U2 B L B2 U' B
35. 13.06 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 B' D' R2 D2 R B' L2 U' B U' R'
36. 13.50 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U' L' D' R L B U B F R U'
37. 17.13 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' B D2 B R' F' D' U2 R B D2 L'
38. 13.73 F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 F D U' R D' R' L' U R F
39. 15.25 D B2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L B U R D F R2 U' R B'
40. 11.28 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D' U2 B' U2 F D' B' L2 D2 L F' L'
41. 13.93 U2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U R2 U R' D2 L' U2 B D
42. 14.97 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L U L' B2 F' U' L B R' L' U'
43. 11.72 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R' U' L U2 F R2 B L' U L D'
44. 18.65 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 R U F R D' F2 R F D' U' L'
45. 13.26 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 D F R2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' R' D' F' U'
46. 12.17 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L F L' D' F' R U2 F D R
47. 14.20 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D B' R D2 L2 D2 B F R
48. 12.23 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 U' F U2 F2 L' F' L' U'
49. 20.16 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 L B D' U R2 F L B F'
50. 14.55 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 L' U2 F2 D' B' D U2 F R' U2 B'
51. 18.29 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B' F' L' F' U2 B R'
52. 13.69 B2 U F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 D U' L' U R2 L' B' U2 L B2 D' R' D2
53. 12.80 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' U' F' D' R' U' F2 D2 B' R2 L' U2
54. 16.40 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 D2 B' F U L' B' R F2 D B' D' U'
55. 11.82 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 D2 U2 B' D' U2 R2 B U F D2 R' U'
56. 15.90 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B R D' F2 R' B' R U' F R2
57. 13.76 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D L2 U R F2 L' B U2 L2 B D' U' F' U'
58. 19.67 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 D L2 U' F' L' U' F2 R2 U B R F' D2
59. 13.69 R2 B2 U L2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F' L2 D' L' B2 R' L D' L B' U
60. 13.96 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R F' R2 U L B' L2 D U R' F' D'
61. 16.53 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' F U L B L' U' B' L F U2
62. 13.95 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R L' F' D' R D' L' B D B
63. 16.04 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 R B2 F' D2 U' B L' U' F D2 L
64. 15.95 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 R B U' R' L2 U' R2 B' F U2
65. 18.40 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D F2 U' L2 F U2 B U2 F2 R D F' L' U'
66. 11.77 U' F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B R' U F' R B D' L' U' R U2
67. 17.65 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L U' R2 L2 D2 B2 F U
68. 12.29 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F' D2 U R B2 D' B' D2 F L2
69. 15.04 B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B D2 L' D U' R2 B' D' L
70. 15.21 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F' L' B R2 F L2 U L2 B2 R' U'
71. 13.40 F2 U B2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 D R2 B D' B U' B R2 U R' F'
72. 12.15 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B' D L2 F' R' F D L' D U
73. 15.83 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 R' L D' F' U R' B' R U' B' D'
74. 13.51 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' U B L U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 L
75. 13.02 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 D U2 R' D R2 B D2 R' B2 R D B2 U'
76. 12.84 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U' B R U L F' U2 F2 D' L U' R'
77. 10.06 U F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L' B' R' U2 F' U B' D' L' F' U'
78. 15.90 F2 D R2 U R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R' L F2 U L' B' F D' R' F' U'
79. 13.93 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L F L2 D' U2 F' R D L' U2
80. 16.51 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R' D F' D L2 D2 U F R2 B2
81. 12.72 D' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L' B' D R B' L F' R' F2
82. 14.80 D2 F2 D F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B' D' F' R' F L2 B' R2 D2 L' D2
83. 14.33 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' D' R2 F2 U R U2 R2 B L D2
84. 17.49 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 D R' U B2 U' B D' L D B U'
85. 15.92 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D R D2 F2 L' B' L U L2 F' R2 D'
86. 12.72 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R' U' F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B D U
87. 12.74 L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U F' D2 U' B2 U B L'
88. 12.13 D' R2 L2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U F' U' B R2 F R' U F2 L' D2
89. 16.02 D L2 U2 F2 U B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R' U L' F D' L B L2 U L' U2
90. 21.11 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L' F R' F L U2 L2 B' F' R'
91. 16.67 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L B D' R' B2 D' B' D2 F D' U2
92. 13.80 B2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' R L U' L D2 F2 R2 D2 F R'
93. 12.20 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 B' U B2 F' R' B2 U' B F2 U'
94. 16.28 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R' B' L2 D' L U' B L2 D' R2 F2
95. 20.18 L2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 L' F' U' R2 B2 D2 B' R D2 B'
96. 17.22 U R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R' B' D2 U R L2 B D F' L D2
97. 12.43 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B U2 F D' B R D2 B D' R' U'
98. 16.95 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' B R2 D R' B2 U2 B' R2 B L'
99. 13.16 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B' F2 D B' F U F' R' B2 U2
100. 21.29 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D R' U R' B' F2 R L2 F D2 R U'



Reconstruction of the sub-10:

21. 9.85 B2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R L2 B D2 U' B2 F R' U2 R2 U
z2 // Inspection
r U' r' D' M' x' U B2 // Cross (7/7)
U' R U R' // F2L-1 (4/11)
d L' U' L // F2L-2 (4/15)
d R' U R U' R' U R // F2L-3 (8/23)
y' R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L-4 (7/30)
U' r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // CLL (9/39)
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M U // ELL (9/48)

4.87 TPS.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> Reconstruction of the sub-10:
> 
> 21. 9.85 B2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R L2 B D2 U' B2 F R' U2 R2 U
> z2 // Inspection
> ...



nice solve, do you actually know all of ell?


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> nice solve, do you actually know all of ell?


No, I know the 3-cycles (which are all really easy: they're R U R' U' M' U R U' r' and its mirrors/inverses, and M' U M U2 M' U M and its mirror), EPLLs, pure flips and about three others. You probably know almost all of them already, and the ones you don't know that I do aren't hard to learn (stuff like (M' U' M U')3).


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> No, I know the 3-cycles (which are all really easy: they're R U R' U' M' U R U' r' and its mirrors/inverses, and M' U M U2 M' U M and its mirror), EPLLs, pure flips and about three others. You probably know almost all of them already, and the ones you don't know that I do aren't hard to learn (stuff like (M' U' M U')3).



so isn't it risky to do cll if you don't know all of ell?


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> so isn't it risky to do cll if you don't know all of ell?


I don't even know all the CLLs, so yes, doing an Ao100 with CFCE is very risky


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 19, 2015)

yoshinator said:


> Still got it I got it I guess?
> 
> Average of 5: 7.48
> 1. (5.65) B2 R2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B' L2 B R U2 F' D' F2 D2 B' D2 U2
> ...



Holy sh!!t, you're finally back. Yay!


----------



## Cale S (Feb 19, 2015)

3.84 skewb avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
avg of 12: 3.84

Time List:
1. 4.30 L' U' B R' L' U' R U R' 
2. 4.96 R B' U' L' R B' R U' R 
3. (2.54) R U R' B' L' B' R B' L' 
4. 3.21 B R L U L' U' B R U 
5. (7.96) U L' U' B U R' U' L' 
6. 3.92 R B R L' U' B' U' L 
7. 3.65 B' U L R' U' L B L 
8. 3.28 U R' L R' L' B' U R 
9. 2.78 R' U L U B' R B R' 
10. 5.81 L' B U' R' B U' L' U' 
11. 2.95 L B' U L B' U' L U' R' 
12. 3.49 U B' U' R U L' U L'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 19, 2015)

1:52.834 PB 6x6 single! It had PLL parity, why can't I just get sub 1:50 already!?

Also 29 4x4 single, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 19, 2015)

^Nice!

4x4x4:

28.26, 32.51, 31.73, (28.17), 32.18, 33.60, 29.72, 30.81, 30.99, 31.91, (34.61), 32.20 => 31.39


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
avg of 12: 8.60

Time List:
1. 8.84 F D2 F' U2 B D2 U2 R2 B U2 F' L D B2 L' U' R F' D L 
2. 8.76 B' L' F2 B U R' D F R' U2 F2 B2 R B2 R L F2 D2 L' D' 
3. (9.69) D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L R U L' F' U' B D F2 
4. 8.28 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 R B2 D F D' U' F D2 B F' 
5. 9.24 R U2 F L2 B R2 B' F2 D2 L B2 F L U R2 B R' B' 
6. 8.40 U D L' U2 F R' U' D F R' B2 L2 U' D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D 
7. 8.26 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D B' F R U 
8. 8.37 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B' R2 U R' B R F2 D' R2 B' D L' 
9. 8.46 R B2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 R D2 R' U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F R B R F2 
10. (7.94) R L2 U B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D R D' U' L' B' L2 R2 U B' 
11. 8.25 F' L F' U2 B L' B2 D' B' R2 D' F2 D F2 B2 U B2 L2 U D' 
12. 9.17 U2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D' F' U L B' R' D' B D'


----------



## qqwref (Feb 20, 2015)

28.32 avg12 / 31.42 avg100 on Square-1. I'm relearning it.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 20, 2015)

2.18 pb ao12 First block
1.94 Ao5 pb First block (ROUX)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2015)

1:29.84 minx relay, first try. The megaminx solve had an OLL skip


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2015)

3 hours after I beat my skewb avg12 pb, I tied my new pb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
avg of 12: 3.84

Time List:
1. (1.59) R B U L B' U' B' U' 
2. 4.20 R U B L' U B U' B' 
3. 4.20 R L B L' R' L B' U' 
4. (4.87) L' B R' U L B' U' L' U 
5. 4.72 B' U R' L' B R B' L' 
6. 3.96 U R' U B U B R U 
7. 1.94 U B' R' L U R' L B 
8. 4.72 R B R U' B' R' B U R' 
9. 4.26 R' L B' L' U' B R U L' 
10. 3.65 R U' R U L R B U' R 
11. 4.80 R' B R U L' U L R' 
12. 1.95 U' L' B' L' U L R' L'

two counting sub-2's wat


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 20, 2015)

5x5
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1:22.55
worst: 2:12.08

mean of 3
current: 1:48.57 (σ = 6.52)
best: 1:34.34 (σ = 10.37)

avg of 5
current: 1:50.16 (σ = 4.41)
best: 1:37.70 (σ = 4.95)

avg of 12
current: 1:48.90 (σ = 5.36)
best: 1:41.35 (σ = 4.56)

avg of 50
current: 1:48.29 (σ = 6.98)
best: 1:43.31 (σ = 6.25)

avg of 100
current: 1:45.79 (σ = 7.18)
best: 1:45.79 (σ = 7.18)

Average: 1:45.79 (σ = 7.18)
Mean: 1:45.82

All done today.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 20, 2015)

wtf pyraminx

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 50: 3.53

Time List:
2.95, 3.98, 4.75, 3.15, 4.08, 2.50, 3.57, (6.04), 2.94, 4.31, 3.59, 3.55, (5.41+), 2.48, 3.41, 2.68, 3.18, 3.48, 4.15, 2.57, 2.77, 4.24, 3.60, 3.15, 4.80, 3.41, 4.22, 4.06, 3.51, 2.75, 4.13, (2.29), 3.76, 3.02, 3.29, 3.47, 3.23, 3.56, 2.45, 2.58, (6.59+), (1.91), 3.99, 3.69, (2.15), 4.23, 4.83, 4.58, 3.33, 3.33

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 100: 3.69

Time List:
2.86, 4.26, 3.32, 5.18, 3.64, 3.95, 2.95, 3.98, 4.75, 3.15, 4.08, 2.50, 3.57, (6.04), 2.94, 4.31, 3.59, 3.55, 5.41+, 2.48, 3.41, 2.68, 3.18, 3.48, 4.15, 2.57, 2.77, 4.24, 3.60, 3.15, 4.80, 3.41, 4.22, 4.06, 3.51, 2.75, 4.13, (2.29), 3.76, 3.02, 3.29, 3.47, 3.23, 3.56, (2.45), 2.58, (6.59+), (1.91), 3.99, 3.69, (2.15), 4.23, 4.83, 4.58, 3.33, 3.33, 4.65, 3.99, 3.23, 3.34, 4.92, 2.83, 5.68, 4.02, 4.53, (7.08+), 3.53, 2.63, 3.94, 3.33, 3.62, 3.01, 3.44, 3.56, 3.84, 4.22, (6.47), 3.11, 4.61, 3.72, 4.20, 2.50, 3.08, 3.86, 3.14, 4.51, 4.82, 3.26, 4.64, 3.87, 2.94, 4.17, 2.77, (2.18), 3.42, (5.98), 3.00, 3.79, 5.43, 3.93


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2015)

I just keep getting skewb pb's today...



Spoiler: 2.99 avg5



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
avg of 5: 2.99

Time List:
1. 3.10 L' R' B' L U L U R' 
2. (2.51) R' L B R U L B R 
3. 2.54 U L' U B R U' R U R' 
4. (5.20) L' R B U' B L U' L U 
5. 3.34 L' R' L' B U L B' R B





Spoiler: 4.53 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-19
avg of 100: 4.53

Time List:
1. 3.16 R L R B' R' L' R L U 
2. 2.93 L U' R' U' B' R' U' L' 
3. 5.15 B' U' B R' B U R' U' R 
4. 4.74 R' U' R' B U' R' L B' R 
5. 4.78 B R' B' U' B' L' B' U' 
6. (6.95+) U R U B L B U' L 
7. 5.73 B R' B U' B R L' B R' 
8. 3.48 U L' B' R L B L' U L 
9. 3.64 B U' L B R' L U' R' 
10. 3.10 L' R' B' L U L U R' 
11. (2.51) R' L B R U L B R 
12. (2.54) U L' U B R U' R U R' 
13. 5.20 L' R B U' B L U' L U 
14. 3.34 L' R' L' B U L B' R B 
15. 6.31 L' R B R' U' R' L' R U' 
16. 4.12 L B L' R' B' L' R' L 
17. 4.49 U R' B' R' U' B L' B 
18. 5.34 L' R B' R L' U B U' 
19. 5.65 L U' R U B' R B' R 
20. (2.68) U B U R' B' R L' B 
21. (1.99) L' B U R' L' U B' U' 
22. 5.02 L B U' R L' U L' B U' 
23. 3.67 R' U' L' R B' L B' U' 
24. 4.40 R' B' R U' L R L B' U 
25. 4.29 U R U' B' L B' L R 
26. 4.13 B' R B R' U' L U' R' L' 
27. (7.12) U B R' B' U' R U B 
28. 5.31 B R L' R U B' L B 
29. 4.43 L U B U' R B' L R L' 
30. 3.74 U R' B U B' R U' B 
31. 3.43 B L' U' B L' R L' R L' 
32. 5.21 L' U B U' B U' L B' U 
33. 4.22 L B U' B U R B L 
34. 6.18 R' L' U R U B' U B' 
35. 5.30 R L R' U' L' U' R' U' 
36. 4.35 B L' B R' U L' U L 
37. 4.27 R' B' U R L' U' R L' U 
38. 5.22 R U R U' B R' B' R 
39. 5.18 L B' L' R' U' L' R B' 
40. 3.26 U B' L' R L' B U' L 
41. 3.50 L' R' L' R' L' B' L U' B' 
42. 4.06 U' R' U B L B' U B' 
43. 4.50 L' B' L R' B R' B' L 
44. 5.31 B U R' L' U' L B' R 
45. 4.02 L' B R U L R' B U R 
46. 4.19 R B' L U B' L U R 
47. 6.20 B' R' B L' R B' R' U 
48. 5.95 B U' L' U' R L' B U' L 
49. 4.03 B R L R L R' B R' 
50. 4.32 B' R' L B R' L' U L' R' L' 
51. 5.45 L' R B' R' L' U R L' U 
52. 5.39 R' B L' R' U R' U B' 
53. 3.45 L B' R' L B L R' B' L 
54. (2.30) R L B R L' B U' B L' 
55. 3.93 L' B' R' L U L R' U' L' 
56. 4.27 U R' B' L' B L B' L U' 
57. 4.00 R' B L B' L' U B' R' U' 
58. 5.25 B' U' B' U L B' L' R' 
59. 4.11 U' L B' L' U' L' B' R' 
60. 3.82 R' B U' B U' L' R L B 
61. (6.38) U' B' U B U' L U' R' 
62. 5.32 U B U' B' L' U' R' B' 
63. 3.40 U' B' U' B R L' R' L 
64. 3.98 B U L B' U R' B L' U 
65. 4.06 B U R U B R B' R' 
66. 3.48 B' L U B R' U R U R' L' 
67. 3.78 B' R' B' U L U' R B 
68. 4.45 B' U' L U' B U' B U 
69. 4.91 B' U B' L R B' R U R' 
70. 5.27 U' L R' L' B' U L R U' 
71. 2.78 R' L' R' L' R' L B' L 
72. (6.48) L' U L U' R U B' U' 
73. 3.57 L' B' R B L B' L' R' L' 
74. 5.27 B U R B R' U B' U' 
75. 3.28 R' U B' L R' L' R' U 
76. 5.11 B' U R' U R' B R L' 
77. 3.69 L' R' B R' B R' U B' 
78. 4.03 B' R' U' B' L U' R B L 
79. 6.37 U L' U R' B' L U' L' U 
80. 4.71 B' L' U' L' U' R B U L 
81. 4.73 L B U R' B' R U' R L' 
82. 6.06 U' L B L R L' R' B U' 
83. 6.02 R' B' L' U' B' L' R L' 
84. 3.88 U' B R L B R U R' L 
85. 4.06 U' L B U B U L U' 
86. (6.42) L R' L R B U' B' U 
87. 5.45 L' U' B' R' B R' U L B' 
88. 5.22 B' U' B R' B' R' L R' L' 
89. 4.28 L' R B' L R' L B' R' 
90. 4.21 U L B' U' L U B' R U' 
91. 5.43 R U B L' B U' R L 
92. 3.81 R' L' B' R' B L' U' L' R 
93. 5.86 U B' U R L' B U' B 
94. 5.20 L U L' B U R L U R' 
95. 4.69 U B L' U' B U' B U L' 
96. 6.36 L B U' R U' B L R 
97. 4.04 L U' R' B' U' L R' L 
98. 4.45 B' L' R B' R' L' R' B' 
99. 4.61 B' U L B' R' L U B' L 
100. 3.31 B' R' U R' L' B' R B' L'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 20, 2015)

13.36 AO100, and 8.91 single. Both PBs. Also got a 12.72 AO12, which ties my second best ever, and a 12.19 AO5.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 20, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> same with me, usually breaks temporarily make me worse. i find it hard to believe people become better after a long break like a week to a month.



It's also the same for me. I tried but nope, I get worse if I don't practice. I even get worse when I practice at times, it's like one day I improve, for the rest of the week I go back. In the long run I am improving a bit but lately I'd say I'm even getting worse overall.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 20, 2015)

Broke my 3x3 PB Ao5: 18.79 seconds. I also got a 15.86-second solve, which is my second best single. I averaged 21.98 for the entire 50-solve session, and I really felt my look-ahead coming along. I've improved a lot the last week.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Feb 20, 2015 5:28:56 PM - 6:15:03 PM

Mean: 21.94
Average: 21.98
Best time: 15.86
Median: 22.67
Worst time: 26.12
Standard deviation: 2.45

Best average of 5: 18.79
44-48 - (16.49) (24.96) 18.18 19.46 18.72

Best average of 12: 20.57
37-48 - 18.60 20.34 23.19 22.84 (26.12) (15.86) 22.96 16.49 24.96 18.18 19.46 18.72

1. 20.75 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R' L' B L' B2 D B2 D2 R U2
2. 22.40 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L B' D B2 R' L' D' B R2 D
3. 22.92 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 F' D' R U B' U R' U'
4. 24.97 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 F U B' D2 L2 D L D'
5. 23.43 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L' D B2 D' F U2 B' F2 U' R'
6. 20.96 U B2 U L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F L' D2 R' F' D U L B2 L F'
7. 23.24 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B' L' F2 U2 R D' B L' U2 L' U
8. 21.41 L2 D' L2 U R2 L2 D R2 U B2 D2 R' F' D L B' U L2 D2 B F2 R'
9. 21.78 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 R' D F2 D2 U L' B2 R' F' U2
10. 23.36 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F R' B' D R' L' D' B2 F2 R'
11. 20.14 R2 D R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' F L2 B R2 L B' R' U' B' L U'
12. 23.36 L2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' R' B R' U2 B' L2 B' L D U2
13. 25.61 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F' U R' U F2 L U' B R2 L2 D
14. 23.48 U' R2 D' R2 L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 U B' R D' B' L U B2 R F L
15. 23.02 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U' F' R2 F' R' D2 U B D R2 F2 L
16. 21.47 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F' L' B' D' F R L B D2 R' U2
17. 25.84 L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U R2 L2 B' L2 D R B2 F2 L B' R L'
18. 20.49 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R' D B2 D' F U R' B2 D F' L'
19. 25.34 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B U L' D' R2 D' B' R L' U' F'
20. 19.39 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 L D2 R B' U2 F' R' B' R' U R2
21. 19.69 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' F U2 B' R' L F R D2 B2 L2 D'
22. 22.96 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 D U' B' R' D' L' B D2 U' L2 B2 F
23. 23.26 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 U R U B' L2 D F2 R2 D2 F' R'
24. 23.25 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' L' B2 L' U2 F R2 L' D U
25. 24.01 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B R' L' U F2 R2 L U2 L2 F D'
26. 18.64 D U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F U R D' U2 L' D2 L' B2 U'
27. 18.48 B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 L' D L2 B' F R F2 U2 F' R2 D2
28. 22.49 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R D' F' L2 U2 F' U2 B' D F2 U'
29. 26.02 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R B' R' U' B F' U B D'
30. 21.42 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U F2 U F R B2 D U R F' L' U' B'
31. 23.24 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L U' L' F2 D F' R2 L F' U
32. 20.91 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 U F' R' B L D' R2 U' L2 F2 U'
33. 20.56 U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F U B2 F R F2 R F' L U L'
34. 23.87 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 L F' R' F' D' B F D R2 D U'
35. 18.94 L2 U' B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L' B' D R D2 B D' U' R U2
36. 23.77 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B D' R' B2 L' B U' R D2 F2
37. 18.60 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B' F2 R F2 D2 F' D L U2 F2 U2
38. 20.34 U' B2 D R2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 L F D' B' L B2 L' B2 U2 R
39. 23.19 L2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 R D' F L2 U2 R' U B' F' L D2
40. 22.84 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R' U' F R' B2 D R B2 L D' U'
41. 26.12 B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 D L2 U' L' D2 R F2 D U2 B F2 U' B2 U2
*42. 15.86 D2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L' B U2 L2 B' U F' D' U' F'*
43. 22.96 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L D2 U' B' D' F R2 F2 R' D'
44. 16.49 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D B' R U F L' U B' D L' B
45. 24.96 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 B2 R D B D U' L B' L' F' D
46. 18.18 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U R2 U F2 U' R' B R' B2 F' D' F' R' F2 D2
47. 19.46 D2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 B' U' R' D' L' U' B R2 F R'
48. 18.72 L2 D U F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 L U F L2 B D' L' D2 F' U2
49. 24.16 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D U B2 U B' R' L' U B' L2 F' L' D' F' U'
50. 20.25 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D2 L U2 F U' B L2 B D' B' F2


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 12: 16.03

Time List:
1. (13.30) (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
2. 14.15 (1, -3)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5) 
3. 20.94 (4, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
4. 13.45 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
5. 19.86 (4, -3)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
6. 15.40 (1, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
7. (24.94) (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(3, 0) 
8. 17.16 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
9. 17.34 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
10. 13.44 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -4) 
11. 14.72 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
12. 13.86 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)

Wat. Again, easy scrambles + not much parity + in the zone

Also got a 14.96 avg5, 2nd sub 15


----------



## TDM (Feb 20, 2015)

37. 9.20 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R B' R2 F D' B2 U2 L U' B U'

y x
R' D' F' L D'
x' D R2 D'
R U' R U R'
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U M U2 M'
U M U2 M' U2 M2


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 20, 2015)

15 second ao5 on pyraminx.


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 5: 2:48.53

Time List:
2:45.26, 2:59.87, (2:26.83), 2:40.47, (3:04.71)

More qt 5x5


----------



## jms (Feb 20, 2015)

44.48 3x3 average of 5.

41.20, 54.98, 35.08, 42.80, 48.32

I think I am firmly in the sub-50 category now, and pushing for sub-45.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2015)

4.05 pyra avg5, second best


----------



## imvelox (Feb 20, 2015)

Mean of 3: 2:39.60
1. 2:49.68 why not rolled :/
2. 2:35.46 
3. 2:33.66 

7x7, stackmat, i have 7x7 this sunday at Dueville


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 1.69
worst: 9.39

mean of 3
current: 5.45 (σ = 0.14)
best: 3.78 (σ = 1.38)

avg of 5
current: 5.45 (σ = 0.14)
best: 4.12 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 12
current: 5.10 (σ = 1.39)
best: 4.92 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 50
current: 5.24 (σ = 1.09)
best: 5.24 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 5.24 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 5.27


2x2 what


----------



## TDM (Feb 20, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Mean of 3: 2:39.60
> 1. 2:49.68 why not rolled :/
> 2. 2:35.46
> 3. 2:33.66
> ...


Good luck! Are you aiming to get the single WR too?


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 20, 2015)

WTF PB Average of 5 : 13.30
12.90, 13.79, 13.24, 11.78, 13.77


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 20, 2015)

i guess i can still solve clock a little... 6.66 ao12 also but ao50 was bj (~7.5) because 3 DNF's and counting fail solves

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 5: 6.11

Time List:
1. 6.19 (-1, 4) / (3, -2) / (3, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-3) / (1) / (1) / (-5) / (5) / (4) / UUUU 
2. 6.06 (3, 3) / (6, 3) / (-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (1) / (3) / (1) / (5) / (-2) / (-3) / dddd 
3. 6.09 (5, 3) / (3, 6) / (-2, 6) / (1, 3) / (4) / (-1) / (-2) / (-1) / (2) / (-2) / UdUU 
4. (8.28) (2, -3) / (1, 5) / (5, 2) / (1, 2) / (3) / (-4) / (5) / (4) / (-1) / (6) / Uddd 
5. (5.84) (4, 2) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 2) / (0, -5) / (1) / (-2) / (-2) / (-4) / (0) / (-4) / dUUU

stackmat PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2015)

wat 2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.47
worst: 6.91

mean of 3
current: 3.59 (σ = 1.34)
best: 1.90 (σ = 0.26)

avg of 5
current: 3.08 (σ = 0.52)
best: 2.28 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 12
current: 3.32 (σ = 0.75)
best: 2.60 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 50
current: 3.18 (σ = 0.58)
best: 3.04 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 100
current: 3.17 (σ = 0.64)
best: 3.17 (σ = 0.64)

Average: 3.17 (σ = 0.64)
Mean: 3.23


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.53 R F' U R2 U2 F' U2 F R' 
2. 3.91 U F' R' U R' F2 R F2 U' 
3. 3.10 R' U' F' R U F' U R2 U2 
4. 3.54 R U' F2 R2 F' U2 F R F' 
5. 4.24 R F' R' F2 U F U2 R' F' 
6. 3.19 R' F' R2 U' F U F' R' U' 
7. 2.92 R2 F' U' R F R' F2 R' F2 U 
8. 2.70 R' U' F2 R' F U' R U2 F' U' 
9. 2.61 F R' F' U' R F R2 U' R2 
10. 2.37 R2 F R F2 U' F U R' U2 
11. 2.38 U2 F2 R U' R F U R' F2 
12. 2.41 F' R2 F R F2 R2 U R2 U' 
13. 3.19 F R' F' R2 F' U F' R U 
14. 4.18 U' F R' U2 R U R2 F2 R' 
15. 2.67 F' R U F' U F' R2 F U' 
16. 1.72 U2 R2 F' R F2 R U R' F' 
17. 1.47 F' R' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F R' 
18. 3.48 R U' R U' R2 F U R' U' 
19. 2.46 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 
20. 3.93 R F' R' F' U F' R2 F' R2 
21. 3.19 F2 R F' R2 U' R' U' F2 R 
22. 2.32 R' F2 U F U F' R F' U 
23. 3.64 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 F U 
24. 2.55 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R F' U' 
25. 2.12 R F U2 R' U R F2 U2 R' 
26. 3.43 F' R F U' R U' R2 F' U' 
27. 3.09 U F2 R U' F' U2 R U R2 
28. 2.76 U F' R' F U2 R' U R U 
29. 2.86 U2 F' R U' R' U R2 U F' 
30. 3.37 F R' U2 R U2 R' F R' U 
31. 3.62 R2 U R' F U' F' U2 F' U2 
32. 3.34 U R F2 U' R U2 R U R' U' 
33. 3.04 R' U' R2 F U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
34. 2.22 R2 U' F' U F2 R2 U' F' R2 
35. 3.73 U' R F U' F U' F' R F2 
36. 6.91 F' R F2 U' R F' U F' R2 
37. 4.10 R2 F2 R U F2 R U' R' U R 
38. 2.49 U' F' U F' U R F U2 R' 
39. 2.65 F' U R' U R' F U F' U' 
40. 3.99 R' U F2 U F R2 F U F2 
41. 3.15 R2 U F' U F' U F' U F' R' 
42. 3.01 U2 F U' R U' F' U' F2 U2 
43. 3.01 F U' R U' F2 R' F' R' U2 
44. 2.64 F' U R2 U F R2 U' F' R' 
45. 5.59 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 R' U2 
46. 2.24 R' F2 U2 F U2 F U2 R U 
47. 2.95 U R F' U2 R F' R2 F U' 
48. 4.34 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F' R' F2 
49. 5.37 F R U' F R F' U F2 R' 
50. 2.25 F2 R' F' U R2 F U' F U 
51. 3.16 R2 F2 U2 F U F2 R' F U2 
52. 3.27 F R2 U R' U' R F' U2 F2 
53. 3.55 F2 U2 R2 U R' F R' U2 R U' 
54. 3.26 F2 U2 F' U R2 F R' F U2 
55. 1.96 F2 R' F R' F' R2 U R F 
56. 4.38 F U R' F' U2 R U' F' R' 
57. 2.84 F2 U' R U' R' U2 F2 R F' U' 
58. 3.79 F' U F R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U 
59. 3.94 R' U2 F' R' U' F U' F U' 
60. 4.05 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' F U2 R U' 
61. 2.94 F' U F2 R' U R F' R' U' 
62. 1.76 R2 F' R U2 F U2 F U R2 
63. 1.74 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U 
64. 2.20 U2 F U F2 U2 F' R2 F' U' 
65. 3.74 U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 F R' F U' 
66. 5.86 R2 U' R F U R2 U' R' U' 
67. 4.11 R2 U R F2 R U2 R U F2 
68. 1.84 U' R' U2 R U R' U F2 U' 
69. 2.31 F' R' U2 F' U F' R' F2 U' 
70. 2.63 F' R F' R F2 R F' U R' U' 
71. 3.12 U' R U' F U2 F U' F R' F' 
72. 3.48 F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' U' 
73. 3.32 R' U2 R' U R2 F' R' U2 F2 U' 
74. 3.18 R2 F R U2 F' U' R' F' U' 
75. 3.75 U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 F' 
76. 2.45 R2 F' U' F R F2 U F2 R' 
77. 2.90 R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U R 
78. 3.58 R U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 
79. 3.18 U F2 R' F2 R F R2 F2 R2 
80. 2.45 U R' F2 U F2 R' U2 R' U 
81. 2.68 U F U F2 R F' U R2 F' 
82. 2.90 U2 R F2 U' R U2 R F2 U' 
83. 2.79 F' R F' R2 U2 F' U F' U 
84. 2.97 F U' R F R' F2 R U2 R U2 
85. 2.80 F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U2 F R' U' 
86. 3.96 U2 F2 R' F R2 F' R2 F R' U2 
87. 3.92 U2 F' R2 U F' R F R U 
88. 3.90 F2 U' R F2 R F2 R' F' U2 
89. 3.07 U2 F U R2 F' U R2 F2 U' 
90. 3.08 R2 F U2 R U2 R' F R' F2 
91. 5.32 U' R2 U' F U' F2 U' R2 U2 
92. 3.99 R U F' R U2 F' U2 F' R' 
93. 3.28 F' R2 F' R' U2 R U' F2 U2 
94. 2.75 U2 F' R U2 F2 R U' F' U2 
95. 2.71 F' U R U2 F2 R U R' U' 
96. 2.51 F2 U' F2 U' R U' F2 U R2 
97. 3.57 U2 F' R F U' R2 F R2 U2 
98. 5.09 F U R U' F' R2 U F' R2 
99. 3.14 F' R' U' R' U R' U' R U 
100. 2.53 R' F2 U' F' R U2 F R' U2 R'



doing little breaks in some events really helps, pb avg100 before was 3.37 , also 2.84 avg25, which was my first sub 3


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 20, 2015)

7.98 ao50, 8.13 ao100. Ruined the ao100 in the last 50 solves, so many +2s :/


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 100: 8.13

Time List:
1. 7.79 F U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B F L' F L' D' R U 
2. 7.31 D2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 F' D2 R2 B U2 D' R' D2 R' F' D2 F R B' U2 
3. 7.47 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R F U2 F' D' L' B' L2 D' 
4. 8.48 F B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' D U2 B' D2 R F2 D L2 
5. 8.45 D2 R' F L' F' D B U D L D R2 F2 U D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 
6. 6.94 R2 B' L' B2 U2 B2 L2 D R F L2 U' D2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 
7. 8.22 L D' L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U L' U2 F D' F' R' D U' 
8. 8.44 R2 U2 R L' U' R U' L2 B' U2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' 
9. 8.50 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F D' B2 R2 D L' D2 U R2 D2 
10. 6.65 U F' R2 U R F U F D' B2 L' B2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 
11. 7.52 R' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 U2 F D U F2 R' U2 B' D' L 
12. 8.48 F2 R2 D2 F D' R D2 F B' D F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 
13. 8.74 L' D L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L F2 U R' U' R' F U' B' D2 
14. 7.72 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' D' L' D2 U2 F D2 L' R' F2 U2 
15. (6.51) U' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D U B2 L2 U B R U' R' B L2 U B' L D 
16. 7.62 B R2 D L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D B2 R' U L' R U2 F R' B2 L 
17. 7.45 R' F' L2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B' D2 B F L U B2 R2 F U R D' 
18. 6.56 U L' B R' F U' F R2 D U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L U2 D2 R F2 L 
19. (10.55) R' F' B' L' U D2 R U F' D' R2 L2 D' F2 U' D2 R2 U' F2 D' B 
20. 9.55 R' B R' U' D' L2 B' R' D U2 L U2 F2 R2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R 
21. 8.53 L' D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 U L2 B2 R F2 L2 D R2 B R' B2 
22. 8.72 L F2 D L2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R F' U' F2 U' R F' U F2 
23. 6.61 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 B R U2 L R2 D R2 B2 L F 
24. 6.78 B U2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' B2 R D2 R F' R U' B U2 F2 R2 D 
25. 8.75 B L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' L U' R F L' R2 D' U2 R' 
26. 7.23 L' D2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L U2 R' B F D R2 D 
27. 8.00 F2 D2 R U2 R' B2 L U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F R2 B2 L U2 L2 D' 
28. 7.74 U B2 R F B R L F L' U2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U 
29. 7.02 B2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 F' D2 U2 B' L B' U B R D2 U' F D B' R2 
30. 9.62 U F2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D R B2 D' B' U2 L U2 L U2 R 
31. 8.96 U D' R B2 U2 R F R' U L2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B D2 B2 
32. 7.31 U F L B' D R U B' U' B R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 D2 
33. 7.30 U2 F' R F B2 U' B' D L' D2 F2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 F' 
34. 7.32 U L2 D' U' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R' B' R' U F D' L D' F2 D 
35. 7.66 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' L B U' L' B' F U2 L' D' F' 
36. 9.82+ D2 B2 R D2 L F D' R2 U' F B2 L2 F B D2 L2 B L2 D2 
37. 9.61 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 B' L B' U2 L' R2 U2 F L F' 
38. 7.99 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R B R' D U L D' L B U2 L' 
39. 6.86 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 L U B D R2 U2 B U2 F' R2 
40. 8.39 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B' U' L' D' L2 U F' R D F 
41. (11.10) R B2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 L' U2 R B2 F' L2 D2 L' D B2 U L' R 
42. 6.86 D F R2 L U2 B2 R' U2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U F2 U F2 D F 
43. 8.10 D' F' U B U' D' F2 L' R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' 
44. 7.47 U B U L F' R' D L' U2 F R2 F' R2 B L2 F D2 L2 B R 
45. 9.14 R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B D2 L D' U L2 F2 U' B' D 
46. 8.73 L B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F' D R B2 D R U B' 
47. 8.65 F' L2 R2 D U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L U B2 R' D' B' L' R' U' 
48. 7.48 L R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 F' D' R' D L R2 U' B' L' 
49. 7.63 D' R' B2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 R F' L' B2 F2 D' F' D2 L2 D 
50. 8.01 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B U2 F L' D U2 B D2 L2 D' B' F' R' 
51. 10.16 D' R2 B L B2 R F' R' U D R2 F' B' U2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 B' L2 
52. 9.93 D' R2 B D2 R2 F D2 F D2 F D2 U2 L R B' F2 L' F' D' L' R' 
53. 7.39 R' D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 F' L' U' B' F D L 
54. 7.76 U2 L U' D F' R' D' F2 R L2 U R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 
55. 6.77 U2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B D R' D2 L2 F' U B2 L' 
56. 7.76 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 R' F L D' U R' D2 F' U B2 
57. 8.44 R' U2 F R D R2 F2 B2 D' R D2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 L' 
58. 8.06 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 U2 F D' B F' R' F D2 U' B R 
59. (5.92) D' R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 L D2 R2 F U R' F2 R F' 
60. (6.51) R' U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B D L2 F2 R' U B2 F' U2 
61. 8.08 R D F2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 L B' D2 R2 D' B' F' L U 
62. 9.40 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D' R' F' U' B U2 L2 F2 R' B' D2 
63. 7.22 L2 B D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B F2 L2 F' U R' D2 R2 B' R D2 L D B2 
64. 6.93 D R F2 B' R F2 U B2 U F2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 
65. 7.67 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 D' U2 B2 F' D R2 D' F' R D L2 R 
66. 8.54 D' F2 U B2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 L' D2 B' L' U' R2 B' U L' U' 
67. (10.70+) F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 B' R2 D R2 U R' D B F' U 
68. 7.81 U L B' R' F' U2 F2 L U R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 
69. 8.62 D2 R' F' D' F R' F D' B U2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 
70. 7.84 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 D' B' R' D' L U L' B U2 R F2 
71. 9.67 D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 D U R F L U L' R2 D' F U2 B' 
72. (6.18) F2 L' U2 L B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L D F' L2 U2 L2 D' R B2 F2 
73. 9.10 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B D' B2 F2 U' L' U' F2 L F' 
74. 8.45 U L' B2 L' D2 R U2 L' U2 R D2 R F' R' D2 U2 F2 D R B' F2 
75. (12.95+) F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 L' D2 L2 U2 B' D' L' B2 F2 D2 
76. 8.47 R2 D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R' D2 B' U B D L R2 D' U' 
77. 7.62 B' R U2 F2 R' U2 L B2 L F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U' L F' R U R 
78. 8.18 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 D2 L' B L' R' B2 L2 D' F' U' F2 
79. 7.12 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 F D2 U R B D B L2 D' U2 
80. 8.31 B' U2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' R' F R B' U2 F' L' U' 
81. 9.32+ B2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R B U' L R' F' R2 B D' U' L 
82. 8.76 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 U' R D' B L R F' D2 B' L 
83. 9.27 R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 U B L' D R B' R' U F2 R U' 
84. (6.29) U D2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R U' L U' L' B' L2 B2 
85. 10.35+ B D' U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U B' L F' D' R U2 F L2 D' 
86. 8.84 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F' R2 D F' D2 U R' B' D' L' 
87. 8.04 L2 B2 L' F' D' R2 U F D2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' F 
88. 9.36 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 F' L' U' L' R' F' L2 R' B F2 R' 
89. 7.36 B2 D2 F' R2 B' F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F D' B2 F' U2 R' U F2 L2 D2 
90. (10.37) R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' L' D' B F2 D2 U F L2 D2 U2 
91. 7.41 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 L U2 F' L' U' F2 L R2 B' D2 
92. 6.87 D R2 F U' D F' R L D B D' B2 U2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U 
93. 7.54 D' U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F D2 F D R2 U2 L B' D 
94. 8.72 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L F U2 R2 D L' R' F2 D U' 
95. 7.53 L' F2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' F' D' U L' F2 R2 D' F' L 
96. 9.74 R U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L D F' D2 L B F2 L2 U2 
97. 7.80 R' B2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 D F D' L F U2 B' L2 D' 
98. 8.23 D B2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 F2 L2 D R' F' D' U' B2 D2 
99. 7.79 R' F' R2 B R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 D2 R F2 D' F U L2 F2 R' U' 
100. 9.36 D B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 L R' D2 U' R F D' U2


----------



## Puggins (Feb 20, 2015)

18.64 Average of 50 .
Yesterday's was an 18.89, I lost the times list.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 13.84
worst: 23.92

mean of 3
current: 17.69 (σ = 4.57)
best: 16.61 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 5
current: 17.51 (σ = 1.75)
best: 16.61 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 12
current: 18.31 (σ = 2.29)
best: 17.90 (σ = 2.54)

avg of 50
current: 18.64 (σ = 2.05)
best: 18.64 (σ = 2.05)

Average: 18.64 (σ = 2.05)
Mean: 18.65

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 21.03 F2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' B' R D2 F2 D2 L D R2 D2 R' 
2. 18.29 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' D2 R' U L' D2 F D' B' U2 B2 L U' 
3. 16.26 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 U' B L' R' B' D F L2 R2 F L2 
4. 16.84 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R B' U2 R' F2 R2 F L' U R 
5. 16.72 L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R' U2 L D' U2 F R' U' 
6. 23.12 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 R U2 R' D L' F R' B2 D R2 B D2 L2 
7. 14.72 F2 U2 L B2 L U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L U' B2 U B' R' D' U F2 L 
8. 16.88 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R' F' U' B' D2 R2 D2 B2 L' B' 
9. 18.61 L R F2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R B' F' U L' R F L B D2 R2 
10. 14.74 F' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B R U2 L D' U B' R2 B' 
11. 21.54 D U2 B' R2 U2 B2 F R2 B' D' R' B2 D' U2 F D L D' 
12. 23.92 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U F' L' D' L' B2 L' F L2 
13. 16.68 R2 F2 B2 L' B D' R F L' U2 F' D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B' R2 B 
14. 20.57 B' R2 B R2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R D L2 R2 F2 L' U B U L 
15. 16.61 L U F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B' U2 L' F' U2 F' D B 
16. 16.18 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' R' U' L D B' U2 R 
17. 21.68 L' D L2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U L U L' F' R2 B D' R F2 
18. 15.53 D L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 B R' D L' B U L2 B D2 B2 
19. 17.47 U2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L U R' D' L' F D U' L B' F' 
20. 18.92 U R B2 L' U' R2 U B R' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R L U2 R' B' 
21. 20.35 D U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U' B2 L2 R' F' U F' L 
22. 16.66 U2 F' R U F R F2 L' F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 B' 
23. 20.92 B' R F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 F L' R' F' D F U2 L' 
24. 18.87 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 R' B2 R2 F2 D' L' R D B2 D' B R2 B2 U' 
25. 21.18 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 R F2 L2 D U R B L F 
26. 21.54 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B D B L' U B2 L' B' R D F2 
27. 22.31 B U2 F D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D L R2 F R' D' L U2 
28. 20.17 B R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R' U L' F' U L2 F2 R U' 
29. 16.87 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U L' B2 D2 B' R' U2 B2 R D' R 
30. 15.70 R F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U L F' R D L 
31. 21.65 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L' D' R' U' B2 D' B' L' U 
32. 18.10 R F U B2 L U2 D L D' F' D2 B U2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 
33. 17.82 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B D F' R B' L2 D2 L' 
34. 17.62 B2 L2 U2 L U2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R F' U R' B D' F L' U' 
35. 19.40 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L U L2 D2 R' F U F' L2 F 
36. 18.55 B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F R B' R2 D B U' L U' R' 
37. 18.60 L U' F' D' R2 F' U B2 R B' U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 
38. 20.21 R U2 D F' L' U2 L U L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U 
39. 17.57 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B L B F2 L' D' B U' L 
40. 21.45 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B' L' U B D' B2 R' B' F 
41. 18.59 F L2 U F2 R U2 R' D2 F R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 
42. 14.21 B D' B' U' L' F R2 B' D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 
43. 17.78 U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R' B' L2 B R2 F' U' L' U 
44. 19.54 D' F2 D2 L U' B L' D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 B' R2 B D 
45. 21.47 L' R2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' R F2 D2 B' F' L R' F' U' 
46. 16.51 L U2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 D L2 F D B2 U' B L R 
47. 19.53 B2 R2 D2 R F2 R F2 R' D2 R2 F' U B' D' U2 B D' R B2 L 
48. 13.84 B2 R D2 F2 B R2 B' D' F' R2 B2 R' L B2 U2 R F2 B2 U2 R' 
49. 16.48 R D' L F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D L2 U2 F L2 B R2 B' U2 F2 R2 B 
50. 22.74 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 F' U F' D B' U2 F R B2


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Feb 20, 2015)

7.488 L2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B2 D R' U' F2 L D L' D2 B' L'
I...I...don't know what to say. HOW IN THE WORLD DID I DO THAT?

My previous pb was 9.14, no idea how I got this. I think I messed up the scrambled it or something because I can't figure out how I did it, but it was a sune PLL skip.

Also pb ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 12: 13.006

Time List:
1. (7.488) L2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B2 D R' U' F2 L D L' D2 B' L' 
2. 13.800 F D L2 U' R2 U L2 D L2 B2 L' U R' B' L2 F R U2 L 
3. (16.030) R2 D L B' R2 L2 B R2 F R' U2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 
4. 11.101 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 L D' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B' U L' 
5. 14.791 R' B' R B2 D R U F R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D' 
6. 14.840 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B' D' R F L2 U B F2 D R' 
7. 12.299 F L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B U' R' U' B2 D R F' 
8. 10.847 L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D U R2 U' F2 B L' B' R2 U' B R B U2 F2 
9. 13.626 U R2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 B L2 R' D' B' D2 B' L' F2 U' 
10. 14.003 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L' B F U' F L U' R' F' U2 
11. 13.276 D2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B' F2 R D' B2 L R2 D' B2 
12. 11.477 L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D' L' F' D U B D B L2


----------



## Fawn (Feb 21, 2015)

Resumed curbing after quitting for a few more months. Beat on Ao12.

Average of Twelve: 11.471

10.450
12.697
11.347
9.765
(13.297)
11.148
12.234
11.547
(9.463)
11.864
11.214
12.448

Headed to a competition tomorrow. CalTech Winter 2015.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2015)

28.81 avg100 on Square-1


----------



## JemFish (Feb 21, 2015)

First sub-20 3x3 solve with x-cross.

Also, 15.60 solve, 3rd best single.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 21, 2015)

1:18.86 5x5 single, 6th sub 1:20


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 21, 2015)

2nd best average Could have been much better. 13.43
15.21, 12.27, 12.25, 12.80, 15.42,
Slowly improving.
Edit: Ao 12 = 14.79
12.27, 12.25, 12.80, 15.42, 18.28, 16.27, 15.22, 16.31, 13.81, 14.25, 16.67, 14.89
I hate fangshi caps. *sigh*


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2015)

The ChiLong is actually good for OH... Wtf

Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 14.130
Worst Time: 23.498
Session Avg: 18.869
Session Mean: 18.866
Individual Times: 
17.931, 19.162, 18.014, 21.265, 18.814, 19.914, 17.647, 15.847, 17.648, 17.864, 19.747, 19.281, 19.981, 19.531, 19.731, 16.231, 20.214, 21.665, (23.498), 16.247, 16.631, 20.314, 14.647, 19.748, 16.214, 19.513, 16.414, 19.164, 22.915, 17.881, 17.464, 18.598, 16.914, 21.248, 22.131, 18.464, 19.731, 17.614, 22.215, 21.114, 17.964, 15.398, 18.481, 23.098, (14.130), 17.964, 19.631, 17.447, 19.664, 20.398


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 21, 2015)

1:51.84 PB 6x6 single!


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:51.84 PB 6x6 single!


Wowow. How's 2x2 average going


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 21, 2015)

6.63 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' B R B U L D U' B D

R D' L' D' R2
L' U2 L R' U R
U L' U' L U' y R U R'
L' U L R' U R
L' U L
R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

7.54 tps. Non-lucky PB.

From a 9.44 avg of 100, also a PB. Using Breandan's 55m Weilong feels like cheating.


----------



## jms (Feb 21, 2015)

42.95 ao10

38.20, 34.58, 45.01, 41.53, 39.11, 50.48, 45.83, 49.80, 44.98, 40.02.

3x3


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 21, 2015)

10.40+ official 3x3 single. 2.3x skewb single.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 21, 2015)

4.74 3x3 single on camera

14. 4.74 R2 F B2 U B' R2 L D L' U L2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wowow. How's 2x2 average going



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, still don't know cll and haven't practiced in months  You tell me!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 10.40+ official 3x3 single. 2.3x skewb single.



Ouch that 3x3 single :/ Congrats on winning everything though


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, still don't know cll and haven't practiced in months  You tell me!


But the NR!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 21, 2015)

New PB Ao50 & Ao100. First sub-21 Ao50!!!
Also highest % of sub-20 times (30%, 33 out of 110)
And my 2nd best single ever (14.11) and 2nd best Ao5 (18.42)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-21
solves/total: 110/110

single
*best: 14.11*
worst: 26.39

mean of 3
current: 20.21 (s = 0.89)
best: 17.20 (s = 2.68)

avg of 5
current: 20.21 (s = 0.89)
*best: 18.42 (s = 0.59)*

avg of 12
current: 20.82 (s = 1.13)
best: 20.10 (s = 1.00)

avg of 50
current: 20.99 (s = 1.60)
*best: 20.97 (s = 1.61)*

avg of 100
current: 21.41 (s = 1.85)
*best: 21.41 (s = 1.85)*

Average: 21.45 (s = 1.91)
Mean: 21.43

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 18.69 F2 U' F2 L2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' F2 D' R' B' U' F' L2 B L2 
2. 18.58 D2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 R F U' B L' D2 U' R D2 F' L2 
3. 19.51 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R' F L2 F D' B2 R B' L2 D' 
4. 26.39 R' D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 B' D' F L' F L2 U2 F' U2 
5. 19.53 F B2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 F U L 
6. 22.35 L2 B2 R U R U F' U2 L' U D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D 
7. 23.90 R' U' F B' D R2 F2 L D2 F U R2 B2 U' D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 
8. 19.58 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F R B' D L2 U' B' D' R2 F 
9. 26.31 D' F' B2 L' F L2 U' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 L' 
10. 25.45 D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 L B2 L' B' D B U' L' R' D 
11. 17.74 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' L2 F U L' U L2 D' B' R' D' F' 
12. 21.19 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 U' B' R2 U' B' R D' L F2 D2 
13. 23.28 F' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 R' U' B2 U2 L' U2 B' D2 F2 D' 
14. 21.55 B' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R' F' D' L' F2 L R D F2 D' 
15. 23.27 B' R U' F' U D F2 B L R2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' 
16. 21.21 D2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 F U2 L B2 U F L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 
17. 19.45 R' B' L2 D F' R F U L' B D' F2 U' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U 
18. 23.78 F2 R F2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' F L2 U2 L U' F' D L' F R2 
19. 24.49 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' L' U2 F' U' B' F2 R' F' U2 
20. 19.89 D' B' U2 B2 R F' L2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F 
21. 22.44 F2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 R2 F' L' B' L D' B' L B2 R B2 D 
22. 22.67 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 D L' U2 F R B' D2 B D2 F' 
23. 22.05 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F D2 F' D' L B R2 U2 R' D2 
24. 20.35 L2 B U2 L D F2 U' B R' U L2 D L2 D R2 U L2 D F2 U2 
25. 19.99 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 B' F2 D L' U2 R D' L' B L2 R2 F' 
26. 24.38 B D L U' F2 R2 B2 R B D' L2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 
27. 20.26 U2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 D B2 U L' F U2 F U L U2 
28. 22.14 D F2 D2 L' U2 L F' L' U' F2 R2 L' B2 L U2 L F2 U2 F2 
29. 23.36 D2 B2 D B D2 R' L' F2 D' U2 B2 R' D2 L U2 L F2 B2 R2 B' 
30. 24.05 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 F U' R' B2 D' L U2 B' 
31. 23.18 R F L2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' L U2 R D' B' U B2 D' 
32. 23.64 R' D F' U2 R' F L' D2 L' D2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 B L2 B2 L2 
33. 24.06 L' R2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U R' B L2 D2 B' L' R' U 
34. 17.74 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' B2 U' R B2 F D2 R' F 
35. 18.64 B2 R B2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R F2 D B U L R U' F D' L' U2 
36. 18.86 L U D2 B L2 F2 L U' F R U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 
37. 14.11[PLL skip] L2 B L U D R F' L B U R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' 
38. 21.74 F D2 L2 D2 B' F R2 F' L D2 U L' F R' U' L' D' U 
39. 26.27 F2 D L2 U L2 U L2 U2 F2 B R2 F' U L' D B2 L R' 
40. 20.04 D F' D2 L F' L2 D B R D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B L2 D2 L2 B 
41. 24.25 U2 D F R U2 F L' U' B' R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 
42. 19.04 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R' F L' B' L R' U' R' F2 R2 
43. 23.14 L2 B' D F R L F D B' D L2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 B2 
44. 24.00 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 B' L D' R' B2 L' F L B' D' F 
45. 19.90 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 F L2 B D2 U' B L D L' B' R D L F 
46. 25.78 D' F2 R' U L' F2 D L' F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' 
47. 20.94 U D' B U2 R B2 U' F L' D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 R B2 D2 L2 
48. 24.72 L F' R' U' D2 F U2 R2 D R L2 U2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 L' 
49. 20.04 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D B' D' B2 D' B U2 R' D B2 F R' 
50. 21.54 R B D' F U' L F' R' U2 L' F R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 
51. 21.59 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 R' D2 R F R2 F D B' L' R' 
52. 20.97 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 B U2 L D' B L' F L2 R F' R' U2 
53. 22.75 F2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 L' D2 B U' L B' L' F' R D' F2 U' 
54. 26.09 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L R F' U' L B L' U R2 
55. 19.19 B' L2 R2 B U2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L' B2 R' F' D' B' U2 B 
56. 22.06 R D2 L2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 L2 B' U' L2 R D U R2 D L R 
57. 18.48 U2 R' B R D F' R2 B' L' F U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' 
58. 24.73 B' D2 B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L' B' F' D2 U R F2 
59. 23.63 B' L2 B R2 F L2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L B' R U' B' L' D2 U F 
60. 19.87 B2 U' B2 U2 R D B' U L U B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 B 
61. 20.54 U2 B U' F D' R L' F2 D' L2 F2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F L2 R' 
62. 18.55 U L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 F L' D U2 F' D F2 
63. 21.70 R2 D F2 D F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 F R' D' R2 B' L U' B' L' B 
64. 20.14 L B R2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' U L D2 U2 F D' L2 B' L' F' 
65. 21.22 F' L' F' R' U F2 L' D' L D2 F U2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 
66. 24.96 L2 U L' B D' R F U B F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D B2 L2 R' 
67. 21.93 R' F' U' D F U2 R2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B 
68. 19.41 F2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' R U2 L2 B2 F' U B D' L2 U B U' R B2 
69. 21.90 B L2 B U' L' B' U' R' D' F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' 
70. 23.52 U L2 D F L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 R L2 D2 B' 
71. 15.84 L' D L2 B' L' D' L F' D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 F 
72. 19.95 L B D2 B' F' U2 F' D2 F L2 U B2 L' U2 L' D B2 L' U 
73. 17.83 L' F D2 B R' B2 R2 U L F2 D' F2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' 
74. 26.39 R' F' D R2 U2 F2 U2 R D L2 F2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R 
75. 21.46 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F L F2 D2 U' L B R2 B2 F' 
76. 18.71 R L2 D B L2 F2 R F U' F' R U2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 
77. 20.28 F L2 B2 U B2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U R U' R F' L F2 L2 F2 
78. 20.96 F2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R F' L D' F' D2 U' B2 D 
79. 18.50 F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R' U' L D U' L' R' U' B F 
80. 21.27 D R' L U L F2 U2 D L2 U' B' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F 
81. 22.60 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D' F L B R B' U B' D2 F2 L2 
82. 20.21 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' R D L' U' R B' F R U L' 
83. 19.54 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 L F2 L' F' L' D2 L2 B' D' U 
84. 19.57 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U R2 B2 R2 D B' F' R D2 U L' R2 U F' L' 
85. 21.30 B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' L' R' B2 L B2 U' F U 
86. 20.69 R' U L' D2 F D' B L B U' B2 U D2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 U' D2 
87. 17.55 R2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F L2 F' D2 L D L2 R2 F2 U R' D B F2 
88. 24.82 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U R B U' B' F R' B D' U R F' 
89. 21.56 D2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F R F' D' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' R F2 
90. 23.52 L' B R F B D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U R2 L2 D2 R 
91. 23.42 U2 F2 U' D' F L U R U F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R' F2 L F2 B2 
92. 25.14 L' D2 F R U2 F U' F2 U D2 F2 D2 R U2 R B2 L D2 L' D2 
93. 22.85 R B D2 L' U2 L' B R U2 F' R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 
94. 21.38 L B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' D' B U F' R U2 L F' L' 
95. 21.81 L B2 R' U2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' L D' B' L F' L' R2 D R 
96. 14.85[PLL skip] U2 F' D2 R F2 L' D' R' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 L' 
97. 22.30 R D2 U2 F R2 F L2 B R2 B' U R F2 L' U B' F' U' B 
98. 19.28 R' L2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 B F' R F2 U B R F U' F R' 
99. 21.80 D' L' B' R' D' F' R' U R D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 F L 
100. 23.85 R2 U2 L B2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D R' U F2 R' B' D U' 
101. 19.34 R U2 D2 B R' D2 F2 D' F2 R' D2 R F2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R2 F 
102. 23.02 U2 F L' D2 R F' B2 U R' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' D2 R2 D2 F2 
103. 20.42 R F' L2 B' D2 B L2 R2 B U2 B2 L' D2 U R U' B2 L' R 
104. 20.50 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 B F2 L' U2 F' R' U' B2 
105. 21.52 F R' L U B' L2 U L' U' L D L2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 U2 
106. 18.62 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U B D' L B2 D' U' R' F L U2 
107. 20.96 D2 B' D' B2 L' F' D L U2 F' B2 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 D R2 F2 B2 
108. 20.86 U2 R2 B2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 D' L B' U2 F2 R' B R' D' B 
109. 19.19 L F' L2 F2 U2 F R U F U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' D2 F2 R 
110. 20.59 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 R D2 B' L' D F U' R D2 B2 L2 R'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 21, 2015)

Sq-1 PBs, untimed inspection since I as just practicing and not expecting much, but I'm pretty sure I was under inspection time anyway.

21.85, 26.37, 21.67, 19.52, 19.29, 14.59, 14.13, 19.96, 21.21, (30.85), (13.93), 26.60

20.52 AO12, 17.80 AO5 and 13.81 single. I didn't even have a sub-16 single before today.

Correct parity cubeshape on all solves, I think I know all of it now but I would have inspected too slow if I had different cases.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 21, 2015)

two consecutive 6x6 PBs, 2:24 and 2:21. Not bad.


----------



## Artic (Feb 21, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> two consecutive 6x6 PBs, 2:24 and 2:21. Not bad.



Upload more videos. We need more videos from you! Your channel is lonely!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> But the NR!



well, you know..................................

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 21, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> well, you know..................................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk



This version is better

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bVAoVlFYf0


----------



## Berd (Feb 21, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> well, you know..................................
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk


y u do dis .-.


----------



## TDM (Feb 21, 2015)

Now I'm thinking of switching again...



Spoiler



Average of 100: 13.86

Best time: 8.47
Median: 13.64
Worst time: 18.81
Standard deviation: 1.75

Best average of 5: 12.13
23-27 - (8.47) (16.86) 12.23 11.12 13.03

Best average of 12: 12.75
21-32 - 13.81 13.96 (8.47) (16.86) 12.23 11.12 13.03 12.46 16.20 9.18 12.21 13.31



Spoiler: Times



1. 15.24 R2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 L2 D2 B' R2 U' B2 F L U B F2 D U'
2. 16.07 U F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 L D' U' B' U' B2 R2 B' D B' U
3. 13.44 D' R2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' L F' L B' U' B' U L2 D' U2
4. 16.07 U2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 F' L2 B' R' B D U R D2 U'
5. 13.87 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 L' D' B U2 F L' F2 D B2 U'
6. 11.91 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F D' L' B U2 B F R' B R U
7. 14.33 F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L D B' R L F R' D' B' D2 U'
8. 15.36 B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F R2 D F' D F' L' U F' U'
9. 17.08 B2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' D' R F R' B2 R D2 F2 U' L2
10. 13.79 R2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U2 R B2 R D2 B R U2 B2 D R'
11. 11.90 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D R F R' U2 L B L F2 L' F U'
12. 12.27 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U R' B' L' U B' D U B' F L'
13. 12.19 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B' U R' F2 L' F L2 B D2 R
14. 13.28 U R2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F D' L2 B' D2 L' B2 L2 D' L' U2
15. 13.94 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' R' B' R2 L B' D R' U' B' L U2
16. 13.38 B2 D R2 D L2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 R' U' F2 L2 D L2 U L' F L
17. 15.09 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 R' B' D U B' R B' U'
18. 12.68 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B L U F' R D' U L2 D2 F' R'
19. 14.69 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' R F2 L2 D2 U' R' U2 B' F2
20. 13.49 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 R D B L2 U' F2 U' R' B' L U'
21. 13.81 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F R' B2 F D' L' D' R2 U R2 U
22. 13.96 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L B' D' U B L U B' F L2
23. 8.47 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 U2 R' B D' U F' L' B R' U B' U'
24. 16.86 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' L' B' D' F U' F' L2 U2 R' U2
25. 12.23 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D' R B R F U' F R' F2 L' F'
26. 11.12 U R2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' R D2 B' L2 F U' F' L2 B U'
27. 13.03 R2 U' F2 D' U R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L' U2 R' D2 F U' B' U' L2 F' U
28. 12.46 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L' F' L B' D' U R F' L2 D' U2
29. 16.20 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U B' R' F2 L2 U L F R B L'
30. 9.18 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R F' L F2 U2 L' B' R' D' B2 U'
31. 12.21 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U F2 U2 F U B2 R2 D B2 F L U2 R U2
32. 13.31 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F' L2 D' L U B2 L F D U2
33. 14.79 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' R2 D' U B R U2 B L F R'
34. 14.85 F2 R2 L2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' F' L' F' D' F R2 D R' L U'
35. 13.15 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U L' B' L' F D2 R L2 B2 U F' R
36. 11.32 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 U2 F' D' R2 B' D2 R B' R2 F' D'
37. 12.14 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R U' F' R' D R' D2 L' U2 B'
38. 18.81 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R' B' U2 R' U F U L D F2 D'
39. 12.52 R2 U R2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B L' D B' R' B F U2 L' D2
40. 14.81 B2 D U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B' R' B F' D L U F U F U'
41. 12.51 U F2 R2 D' U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 F D R' F' D U2 B2 D2
42. 16.09 L2 U' F2 D B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D L' B F' L F' R U2 B'
43. 11.78 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U' L F D B' U2 R' U' L2 B2 F2
44. 14.26 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F' B2 D2 U2 R U' R2 D L' D'
45. 14.87 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U B F' U' B2 D' R' U2 B F R' U2
46. 11.29 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D R2 L2 U' F D2 B' D' B D2 L F D2 U'
47. 13.47 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L' R2 F' D' L' B2 L B' U' R' U2
48. 16.58 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 B L U B' D' U2 L' F R2 F' D'
49. 15.49 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U F D' B U' B' R U L' U2
50. 15.89 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U F' U2 F' D R2 U' R L2 F' L D'
51. 15.56 D U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 F' L' D2 L' F L2 U' B D2 F' U2
52. 14.63 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 D B R' B' D' B' R F U F D'
53. 14.33 D F2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L' F' U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F
54. 12.04 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B' R F' U2 B R D2 U' R' L U
55. 11.74 B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D U' B' D L U R' U B R D R
56. 11.71 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D U2 L D F L D' R2 U' R2 U' F
57. 14.36 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U' R U' F L B2 R B U' B F' U'
58. 16.04 L2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D L D R' U2 B D F D' L' U
59. 14.18 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 U B' D U' R' B D' U2 L D2 R
60. 13.69 F2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 L' F U L' B2 L2 B R D F U
61. 13.03 D B2 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 F' L' F2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' D2 L
62. 13.08 R2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B R2 L' U2 B2 U L' B
63. 17.88 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U B2 L' R2 D2 F' U' F' R2 U2 B' R
64. 11.94 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' L D' R2 B2 D' B' U' F' R' D2
65. 13.59 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 R' U' B2 L2 B2 L B F' U' B' U
66. 13.93 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' U' B2 R L D' F R2 D2 B' D2 R L' U2
67. 13.12 U' F2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R B L D' F' U B R2 F2 R
68. 13.51 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F D2 F D'
69. 13.46 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' F R2 B' U' F D2 F2 L D
70. 13.28 F2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R B' R U2 B2 L2 D R F' D' R'
71. 13.16 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U F' D2 B U' F2 L B2 R U L U'
72. 13.53 L2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U L2 F2 D' U' L U L' F U B' R D' U'
73. 15.87 D' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F' R2 U B D L2 U2 L U2
74. 16.17 B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D R2 D2 U2 R' U2 F D2 F' D B L2 B2 D2 L
75. 14.24 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 B R' F D2 F' R' F2 R U
76. 15.25 D R2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R' B' U' R L F D F' R' L2 U2
77. 14.37 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L F L F' R' B2 U' R2 B' L
78. 12.65 L2 U F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D' B U R' L2 F D' R' B' D L'
79. 13.89 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D R B D2 U2 B' F D L' B' L2 B2
80. 16.32 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 R D B L2 F2 L F' R' F2 L' U'
81. 14.44 U' F2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F' R' F' L' F' U' R2 F' U B U
82. 16.75 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' F' L' B' L2 D' L F2 D'
83. 12.90 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F' D2 R D U2 F2 U L F' D U2
84. 14.10 D' R2 U L2 D F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R' D' R' B' L U' B2 F' R2 L'
85. 15.06 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' F' D' B' D U2 L' B L2 B2 D' U'
86. 15.25 D' R2 L2 D2 U' B2 U B2 F2 D R2 B' U B2 D F' L' U B' U'
87. 14.36 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 U L' D' B' L' F R2 U B2 U' R' B
88. 13.35 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' U R2 B' F2 D' U2 B L' D U R B D2
89. 13.10 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 L' F L2 F' D R2 F' L B L' D'
90. 12.94 F2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U F' U2 R' B2 D F' U2 B2 R' U2
91. 12.18 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F D R U2 B U L B' U
92. 12.93 U B2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 U B2 U F' R B' U' B' D' L' F' L D2 L2
93. 12.63 D R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D R' B U L' F2 L D' L2 B' R' U
94. 11.85 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U2 R' B2 D2 U' F' R D2
95. 14.37 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U F2 L D U R2 B' D' R2 D
96. 12.50 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R F' L' D B' D' F2 R L2 B' D'
97. 12.67 D L2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 D B2 D L' U2 B2 F' L U2 B2 R2 B' U'
98. 18.04 D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F D' B U B' R F' U B' L2 U'
99. 12.86 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F L' B2 R' F2 U F L B D' R
100. 14.93 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 F R' L B L' D R2 F2 U' R' U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 21, 2015)

Artic said:


> Upload more videos. We need more videos from you! Your channel is lonely!



Ok.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 21, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-21
avg of 12: 7.55

Time List:
1. 7.43 U2 F2 U' F D' B R L U F R2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 B R2 U2 F 
2. 6.63 B2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B R2 B D2 F L' U L R B2 U L' B' L' F' 
3. 8.62 R' D' L D2 R' U' F' L2 D F' R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 
4. 8.39 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L B2 R B' R2 D' R2 U' L F' D' R' F2 
5. 6.61 U' R2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 D R2 D L' D B' F2 L' U 
6. 7.20 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 R B L' D L B L U' L2 F 
7. 8.63 U2 R U' L B L D F R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F 
8. 7.93 D2 L B2 U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 L2 R' U' L' D2 B F L F' R' B L 
9. (11.90) L' B' D' B L B U B' U L2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U L 
10. 6.98 D2 R B2 L' F2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B' D' B' U' L' U2 L B2 D' 
11. 7.09 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L B2 R' U' L' U2 R D R' F L' F 
12. (6.58) L B L2 D2 L' F U D R' F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2

On cam. Probably won't upload until I go to school again.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 21, 2015)

8.47 ao12, 8.75 ao25, 9.05 ao50, 9.37 ao100, 9.66 ao813

PBs


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 21, 2015)

1:49.582 5x5 single, I ordered a HuaChuang though so once my main goes from a SS to that I should smash all of my PBs very quickly.


----------



## VikingCuber (Feb 21, 2015)

Just beat my pb ao50 with a average of 21.62. Just need to get rid of those +25 solves!!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-21
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 16.89
worst: 29.18

mean of 3
current: 21.44 (σ = 1.72)
best: 19.14 (σ = 1.56)

avg of 5
current: 21.44 (σ = 1.72)
best: 19.35 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 12
current: 22.01 (σ = 1.77)
best: 20.22 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 50
current: 21.62 (σ = 2.27)
best: 21.62 (σ = 2.27)

Average: 21.62 (σ = 2.27)
Mean: 21.75

Time List:
1. 21.84 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D U2 L2 D R B2 F' D F' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 
2. 22.93 F R' D2 L B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 B R2 D' F' U' B2 U2 L' B' 
3. 22.23 L B2 D U L2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 L R2 U F2 R' B R 
4. 24.57 D2 F' U2 B R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 U' B L' U' R' D' F' U' B' U' 
5. 20.85 L' U B2 U2 R2 D' B' U L2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 F' L 
6. 24.25 D R2 D R2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F U' R' B2 L' D B D' R2 U2 
7. 18.93 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D R' F' R' U L' F U' B2 L2 B' 
8. 23.71 L' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R B' R' D2 F' L' B L2 U 
9. 18.28 L' F2 L2 D' F R' B D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 U2 R2 B 
10. 22.80 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F U' R' B D R U' L F' U 
11. 27.18 R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 L B L' B D B R' U2 R2 
12. 17.95 L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B L2 F D2 F2 L F2 U R' F R D' F R 
13. 21.12 L2 B2 L' D L' F' U R2 B F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 D2 R D2 
14. 20.33 D R' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 R' B R F' L R' D U2 B R 
15. 18.38 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U' F2 U B L2 U R2 U R U B R F2 
16. 19.42 R2 B' U' L' U D' R D' B' F2 R2 D2 L D2 L B2 L 
17. 24.65 U' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B' F' D U L' B D2 R U' B 
18. 20.62 R L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F' D' L2 D R' B' R U' L 
19. 19.58 B U' R' B' U R2 L2 U' F R2 L D2 L F2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 
20. 19.22 L2 D2 F U2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 R B R2 F2 U F2 U R U2 
21. 22.71 B' R' L' F' L' B D2 R' B2 L' U D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 
22. 20.35 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U2 L B' U L B D' R2 B 
23. 20.44 B L2 R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R' B' D L U B U' B2 L2 
24. 20.47 L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 F' U' F' L' F R2 D2 
25. 21.64 R F R' U' B L' B' U' R' L2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F B2 
26. 26.58 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D' F L2 B2 R' D' B' U2 R' F2 
27. 25.21 B' D L' F R2 D' F U D B' L2 B U2 R2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B' 
28. 18.48 R U2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 L R2 U' L F2 
29. 18.80 F2 R' F U2 R2 B' U2 L' F2 U F2 U R2 U D' R2 B2 R2 D2 F 
30. 22.94 F' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F L2 B R' U F' D2 F L2 B' R2 
31. 26.55 B' U R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R' B F2 D B L F' D' L2 
32. 24.67 B' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' R' U2 F L' D' F2 L R2 F2 
33. 18.08 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' U F' D L R2 B' U2 L 
34. 20.93 D' F' R' L' F2 B U R F U' F2 U D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 
35. 18.41 F' R F2 D2 L' B2 D2 F' B2 D R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D L' 
36. 19.71 D2 R' B L F2 L2 D' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F L2 F2 D2 F 
37. 19.93 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B F L2 B' L2 U2 L B U R2 F D' F L2 B2 F2 
38. 29.18 D B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U F R2 D2 L U2 R2 B' R D' F' 
39. 22.32 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F D' L2 R2 F D' R' F U B 
40. 22.90 B' R' L2 U' F' U' B2 D' R' U2 B D2 F B2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 
41. 20.89 R2 U R2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D U' B' L' R2 F R2 F D' L' F D' 
42. 24.00 F2 R2 B R B2 D L' F U L2 F2 R L' B2 D2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 
43. 21.21 U2 B L' D' R F' U' R L D' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 
44. 19.54 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' D' F U2 F L2 B L B L 
45. 26.49 F' D' L' U D R' D' R' F' R2 D2 B2 D B2 D B2 D2 R2 D' F2 
46. 24.91 F2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F D U' B D2 R U' B L D' 
47. 16.89 R2 F D2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L F D2 B D U' R' D2 U2 
48. 22.73 R F2 R U2 L D2 R2 U2 R B2 L' D U' L' F' U' F D2 F U B 
49. 22.10 B' L2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D L' F' R' F2 U R' F U' B' 
50. 19.50 R2 L' U' R B' D F2 R' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D'


----------



## Puggins (Feb 21, 2015)

A bunch of 2x2 solves. Used prisma puzzle timer for these instead of csTimer.

Mean: 5.78
Average: 5.77
Best time: 2.05
Median: 5.67
Worst time: 10.65
Standard deviation: 1.56

Best average of 5: 4.04
55-59 - (2.41) (5.95) 4.67 3.36 4.09

Best average of 12: 4.83
53-64 - 5.68 5.97 (2.41) 5.95 4.67 3.36 4.09 4.97 5.68 4.59 (6.32) 3.37

*Time List:*


Spoiler



1. 5.91 R2 U2 R F U R' F U' R'
2. 5.58 F R2 F2 U' R' U F' U2 F U
3. 3.74 R' F R2 F U2 R' U R' U'
4. 6.21 R' U R2 F' R' F R F2 R'
5. 5.61 U2 R F' R U R' U2 F' U'
6. 4.71 F U' R' U2 R2 F R' U R2
7. 9.25 U2 R F' R F' R F' U F2
8. 6.65 F' R' F2 U F2 R' F' R'
9. 4.65 U R' U2 F U R' F2 U R U2
10. 5.33 F2 R U2 F' U' F' R' F R2
11. 6.06 F' U2 R' F U' F U' R U2
12. 5.67 F2 U2 R U R U2 F'
13. 6.44 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U2
14. 5.80 R F2 R2 F' R F2 U'
15. 4.99 F R' U' R2 U' R F2 U' F U'
16. 3.91 R2 F' U F2 U' R2 U' F' U
17. 7.93 U' F U R' U2 R' U R' U'
18. 3.72 U R F2 U2 R U' F U2 F2
19. 5.85 U2 R2 F U2 F' U' F U'
20. 6.07 U F R2 U' F R2 F2 U2
21. 2.36 F' R' U F2 U' F2 U' R2
22. 7.29 F U2 R2 U F U2 R' F' R'
23. 4.67 F' U F R' U' R F' R U'
24. 4.96 F R F' U R' U' R' F' U
25. 6.46 U F' U2 F R2 F U2 R'
26. 5.31 U' R2 F U' R' U' R' U'
27. 3.49 F2 R' F U' R2 F' R U'
28. 5.46 U2 R U' R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U'
29. 8.68 F R U' F U2 F' U2 R'
30. 7.45 F U2 R2 U' F' U' F R'
31. 5.49 U R F2 U2 R U' R F'
32. 5.58 F' R U' R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U'
33. 6.11 F R2 F2 R' U F2 R' F U
34. 8.31 F R2 U F' R2 F R U' F U'
35. 6.73 F2 R U R2 F' U2 F' U F2
36. 6.73 R' F U' R2 U' R U2 R' F2
37. 5.80 F U F2 U' R U' R F R' U2
38. 5.41 U' R F R2 F U R2
39. 5.17 U2 F' R' F2 R F' U' R'
40. 6.18 U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F' R'
41. 6.87 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' F2
42. 5.44 R' U' F U' F' R U' F' U'
43. 6.03 F2 U R' F R2 F' U F' R
44. 3.18 U F U' R' F R2 F R2
45. 4.99 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U
46. 7.24 F' U' R2 F R' U F' R U'
47. 2.05 F R' U2 F' U
48. 10.65 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R F2
49. 6.13 R' F' R2 F' U F' U F2 U2
50. 5.58 U R2 U' F' U R2 F2 U2
51. 4.18 U2 R2 U F' R' F R2 U
52. 6.74 F2 R U F2 R2 F' R F' U2
53. 5.68 R' U' F2 U' F U R'
54. 5.97 U R2 U' R F' U2 F' R2 U
55. 2.41 F U2 R U' R' U2 F R
56. 5.95 R' F' U' F U' F R' F R'
57. 4.67 U R F' R U' F2 U F' R U
58. 3.36 U' F R2 F' U F2 R'
59. 4.09 F2 U F' U F2 R' F R2 U2
60. 4.97 F2 R F U F' U' F2 R2 U2
61. 5.68 R2 F2 U F' R2 F' R' F U'
62. 4.59 U2 R' F U2 F U2 F U R
63. 6.32 F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F2 U F' U'
64. 3.37 F U2 R' F R' U2 R U R' U'
65. 6.01 U2 F2 U' F R F2 U' R F U'
66. 7.31 R' F R' F R' U R2 F' R' F'
67. 6.47 F U' R' F2 U R F2 U R'
68. 5.46 U' F U' F' R2 F' R F'
69. 4.26 F U F R U2 F' U F'
70. 9.62 U2 F' R F' R F2 R2 U2
71. 4.49 F R2 F U' R' U2 R' U F2
72. 4.76 R U' R F2 U' R U2 R2 U'
73. 5.37 R2 U2 R F2 R' F R U R'
74. 7.27 R2 U F U F2 R' U R2 U2
75. 4.81 F2 U2 F' R F' U F2 U' F U'
76. 5.27 R U' R U R' U' F' R'
77. 8.48 F2 U' R U2 R U F' U R U2
78. 10.16 R F' R2 F' U2 F' U' F' R
79. 5.17 F U2 F' R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U'
80. 5.56 F2 U R F U2 F U' R F2
81. 6.01 U R' U' R2 F R' F2 R U R'
82. 6.01 U F' U' F' U2 R F2 U' R' U'
83. 6.76 R U R' U R2 F' U F R U'
84. 5.68 F R2 F R F2 R2 U F'
85. 5.54 R2 F' U2 F U' F2 U F2
86. 6.36 U R' F2 U' F' R' F2 R2 U
87. 4.15 R U2 R F' R U' F U F
88. 4.79 R U2 R F2 R' F R2
89. 6.30 U2 R' U2 R' F U R' F2 R'
90. 4.74 U' F' R F2 U2 R' U2 R U2
91. 6.46 U' R F' U2 F' U R2 U2
92. 5.72 U2 R' U F R2 U2 F' R F'
93. 4.93 F U2 R2 U' F R' F2 U' F U2
94. 8.35 R' U' R2 F R F' R' U' R U
95. 4.11 U F' U F2 R' U' F U R' U'
96. 3.72 F' R F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U
97. 4.67 F' U F2 R' F R U2 R F U2
98. 10.33 U' F2 R U F U' R U R'
99. 4.34 F2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 F U'
100. 5.02 R F2 R U2 F' R' F U R' U2
101. 6.66 F R' F' R F2 U' F U' F'
102. 7.32 U' F R' F R2 U R2 U
103. 6.13 R' F' U R' U2 R U' R2 F
104. 5.60 U2 F' R U F2 R2 U' F'
105. 4.46 U' F' R2 U F U' R F' R2
106. 5.90 R2 F R2 U2 F R' U' F R U'
107. 5.35 F' U' R F' R' U R' F2 U2
108. 6.95 R2 U' R' F' R2 U F' U2 R'
109. 7.24 U' F U2 F' U R' U F2
110. 7.71 R2 U2 R F2 R' F R' U'
111. 5.45 R' F' U R' F2 R' U2 F R2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 21, 2015)

dammit

6.01 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 U' L2 B' L' F L' D B' L'


----------



## Chree (Feb 21, 2015)

First sub3 on a 2-5 Relay: 2:58.66.

No idea what the splits were. Guessing 5/15/50/1:50-ish,




uyneb2000 said:


> dammit
> 
> 6.01 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 U' L2 B' L' F L' D B' L'



OOoooooooooo.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 22, 2015)

4x4
50.00 single
56.11 avg5
57.92 avg12
1:01.42 avg25



Spoiler



1:01.64, 1:08.21, 53.11, 59.52, 1:03.27, 50.00, 59.65, 52.25, 56.42, 1:17.36, 56.12, 1:00.24, 1:00.21, 58.36, 59.13, 1:08.74, 1:04.32, 57.04, 1:23.03, 1:03.06, 1:18.21, 54.38, 1:05.02, 1:18.12, 54.58, 1:00.53, 1:00.72



2:05.53 5x5 avg12
2:11.58, 2:00.13, 2:00.97, 2:01.33, (2:19.50), 2:06.09, 2:00.48, 2:13.38+, 2:07.94, 1:59.85, (1:57.02), 2:13.52


----------



## Cube Is Life (Feb 22, 2015)

Pb ao12 and ao5!! Time to update sig!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-21
avg of 12: 18.83
avg of 5: 18.22

Time List:
1. (21.84) 
2. 20.72 
3. 20.15 
4. 16.25 
5. 20.35 
6. (16.09) 
7. 19.55 
8. 19.38 
9. 17.26 
10. 17.90 
11. 17.52 
12. 19.23


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-21
avg of 5: 4.00

Time List:
1. (2.67) U L U R L U' L' B R' 
2. (5.03) B L R B R' U' B U' 
3. 2.71 B' R U B' R' B' R' L 
4. 4.56 B' L B R B' R L' B 
5. 4.74 U L' U B' U' L' B' U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2015)

I suck: 3x3 avg 12 pb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-22
avg of 12: 10.00

Time List:
1. 9.76 U F2 L' B R F U2 F U2 R2 D F2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F' 
2. 11.81 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' R' B D' L R B2 D L' R 
3. 9.84 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U F D F R' U' L R2 D' 
4. 10.91 R2 F2 U2 B D2 F U2 F' L2 B D2 L B' R U' L B2 D' B2 D2 U 
5. 9.37 R D' F' U' B' L2 F U' R' D2 R L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 U' 
6. (13.36) U' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B F D B R' B U F2 L D B' 
7. 10.02+ F2 U2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L U2 L F' U F2 L' F' D F2 R' B 
8. (8.37) F D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 L2 D F' R' B D' L' B' L2 U2 B' 
9. 9.85 R L2 D L2 F' U' B2 R B R2 U2 L U2 F2 R F2 D2 R B2 L B' 
10. 9.00 L F2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R F L D' F D B2 U' L B 
11. 9.52 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B L F' R2 D2 F U' R' B2 L' 
12. 9.88 L' U2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' U' L B' F2 D' B' U2 L' F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2015)

OH PB avg5
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-22
avg of 5: 19.76

Time List:
1. 17.53 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D R D2 B U2 R D2 L' R D R 
2. (26.10) L2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L U R' D B L2 U' F2 L' B' 
3. (16.82) R D' R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F D2 F2 L R' B U2 F2 U' 
4. 21.06 R2 U B2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' L D2 U2 R' D U R U2 F' 
5. 20.68 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' U' R' D' R U2 F' L' D' U B

EDIT:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-22
avg of 5: 19.65

Time List:
1. (26.10) L2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L U R' D B L2 U' F2 L' B' 
2. (16.82) R D' R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F D2 F2 L R' B U2 F2 U' 
3. 21.06 R2 U B2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' L D2 U2 R' D U R U2 F' 
4. 20.68 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' U' R' D' R U2 F' L' D' U B 
5. 17.22 D' F' D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 R' B2 D B2 U' B R U' F2


----------



## JemFish (Feb 22, 2015)

Broke my 3x3 Mo3 and Ao12 PBs. I also got my first sub-21 average of 25 - so many sub-20's in there...also got a sweet 15-second solve, my second best, although I could have broken my single PB if I didn't mess up PLL!

Mo3 - 17.81
Ao12 - 19.83



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Feb 22, 2015 6:43:57 PM - 7:09:45 PM

Mean: 20.55
Average: 20.53
Best time: 15.01
Median: 20.82
Worst time: 26.46
Standard deviation: 2.25

Best average of 5: 18.84
15-19 - 18.11 (20.87) 19.98 (15.01) 18.43

Best average of 12: 19.83
12-23 - 18.70 19.53 21.65 18.11 20.87 19.98 (15.01) 18.43 20.82 18.79 21.42 (22.43)

1. 20.36 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B' R2 B L U R2 U F D B
2. 26.46 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R U F L B2 L D U F2 L
3. 24.19 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B U2 R' B2 U2 L F2 U B D'
4. 17.82 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B R' B D' U' F R F' D' L U'
5. 21.83 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' U' L' F R2 D' U B' R B' U2
6. 21.40 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U L2 D R' F' L2 U2 B' D B R L2 B2 D'
7. 21.36 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D' U L' F2 D B' L' F R L U2 F2
8. 22.26 R2 D' U' B2 U' R2 D R2 U L2 D B' D' F2 U' B' L U2 L2 F R' U'
9. 18.78 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D L B2 F' D' F2 U' R2 D2 L B' U
10. 22.26 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L B' D' F' R' U' L2 U2 R U2
11. 21.67 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D F2 D2 B' F2 L B2 D' L B R L2 U
12. 18.70 F2 U F2 D' R2 D U L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 R' F2 D B' F' R' B' L' U'
13. 19.53 B2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U B' D' B L U' F D L B' U F'
14. 21.65 D' B2 D F2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 U R U F U2 B D2 L2 U' B' U2
15. 18.11 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D R B2 R B U L' D' F' U2 L
16. 20.87 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 R D' B' F' D2 B' L' F' U' B' U
17. 19.98 B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F U' R' L2 B2 F2 U' R' D2 U2
18. 15.01 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 D R2 B' R2 L B F U
19. 18.43 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L U' R2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 B' U2
20. 20.82 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 B D R2 U' L B D' F2
21. 18.79 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 D R U2 B D' F R U B D2 B2 F2
22. 21.42 U B2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B R' L' U' B' L D B R2 D' U'
23. 22.43 D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' B R' F2 U L2 F' L' B U B2 U'
24. 18.86 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L U' L B U' B2 L B2 U2 R
25. 20.67 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 R' B F2 D' F U' R' F R2 D2 U2


----------



## imvelox (Feb 22, 2015)

5x5 59.09 NR single!!!!!
Super slow G PERM but anyway..so happy


----------



## Berd (Feb 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 5x5 59.09 NR single!!!!!
> Super slow G PERM but anyway..so happy


Nice!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2015)

5x5 pb avg 12 ^^
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-22
avg of 12: 1:33.32

Time List:
1. 1:30.86 
2. 1:32.87 
3. 1:30.54 
4. (1:43.94) 
5. 1:30.26 
6. 1:29.64 
7. 1:31.86 
8. (1:28.91) 
9. 1:36.72 
10. 1:35.19 
11. 1:32.05 
12. 1:43.22


----------



## Iggy (Feb 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 5x5 59.09 NR single!!!!!
> Super slow G PERM but anyway..so happy



Nice!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 5x5 59.09 NR single!!!!!
> Super slow G PERM but anyway..so happy



Was this official or unofficial?


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Was this official or unofficial?


Official - it has to be official to get an NR.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 22, 2015)

1:33.48 5x5 ao5 and 1:36.03 ao12

I'm actually improving yay


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 22, 2015)

YAY!!!! PB Average of 5 = 13.20
11.45, 12.65, 13.43, 13.51, 14.16
Edit: PB Average of 12 :14.30
11.45, 12.65, 13.43, 13.51, 14.16, 15.14, 13.33, 15.69, 15.15, 18.50, 15.07, 14.87
I think I am sub 15 now.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 22, 2015)

2x2 PB's : 2.13 avg 50 and 2.28 avg 100 
So hyped!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2015)

OH pb avg12, finally sub20!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-22
avg of 12: 19.40

Time List:
1. 18.65 F' U F2 B2 U' L F B R' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 D B2 
2. (26.64) D2 B2 D2 B R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' L R U2 F U' B2 L2 B L' B2 
3. 17.85 R' F' R' B' U' F2 B' D2 L2 D2 R U2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D 
4. 20.56 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 B L D2 F2 D' F2 
5. 17.62 R2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 R' F' L2 B2 L' U' F' D B' F2 
6. (14.85) U2 B F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 F U B2 F L D' R2 B' R2 B F2 
7. 18.90 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 B' L F2 U' B U' F2 D' 
8. 19.08 L' R2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U' B' L' R2 D2 R2 B' L' U' B2 
9. 19.73 F2 L' D2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B D' L' R2 B D L' D U L 
10. 20.70 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B' U2 B2 U L D R B' U2 L' 
11. 22.53+ L' U2 L' D F' R2 F' U F2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R 
12. 18.37 R D L2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B L D B2 D2 F' U' F


----------



## Myachii (Feb 22, 2015)

Probably not too impressive, but I've beaten my longest standing Personal Best.

I got my first Zhanchi on the 1st of May 2013, so I call that the start of my speedcubing career (even though I could probably solve a cube since mid-March)

I got a Megaminx soon afterwards, because it wasn't too difficult a step up from 3x3.

On the 16th June, I went to my first competition and was solving Megaminx during the day, and got a solve of 2:48.xx

After that, I kinda stopped solving Megaminx when I found 4x4, 5x5 and other cubes.

I've picked it up again recently, and within a few days of practice I have beaten my best solve.

I got a 2:38.50, and I'll probably beat that again later today.

The previous record stood for 617 days (16/06/2013 - 22/02/2015)

lel


----------



## Puggins (Feb 22, 2015)

PB average of 5 and sub-15 mean of 3.

Mean of 3:

13.52, 15.37, 15.11 = 14.67

Average of 5:

(19.92), 16.22, (13.52), 15.37, 15.11 = 15.57

Also tied my best average of 12 - 17.23


----------



## imvelox (Feb 22, 2015)

5x5 NRs:

58.81 single (59.09 in the first round too)
1:06.95 avg


----------



## cashis (Feb 22, 2015)

sub 13 ao5


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 22, 2015)

Still really slow by global standards, but 7.01 AfR average for Skewb.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 5x5 NRs:
> 
> 58.81 single (59.09 in the first round too)
> 1:06.95 avg



gj, but your single is better than mine now


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2015)

30.71 4x4 PB single on the Yuxin


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 22, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 30.71 4x4 PB single on the Yuxin



Nice! Is the Yuxin good?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Nice! Is the Yuxin good?



New main. So yeah, pretty good.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 22, 2015)

feet

Single: 1:23.30
Mean of 3: 1:29.21 [1:23.98, 1:35.98, 1:27.68]

determined to get to UK top 5...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> gj, but your single is better than mine now



Hey Lucas, just wondering: What megaminx are you using?( lube?) Have you done any mods to it?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1:33.48 5x5 ao5 and 1:36.03 ao12
> 
> I'm actually improving yay


Nice! Are you sub 1:40 globally now?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-23
solves/total: 256/259

single
best: 1:18.86
worst: 2:10.80

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 99.55)
best: 1:24.55 (σ = 4.21)

avg of 5
current: 1:39.53 (σ = 8.99)
best: 1:25.61 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 12
current: 1:36.36 (σ = 6.99)
best: 1:28.43 (σ = 3.61)

avg of 50
current: 1:35.44 (σ = 7.73)
best: 1:31.89 (σ = 5.95)

avg of 100
current: 1:34.39 (σ = 7.42)
best: 1:33.25 (σ = 6.18)

Average: 1:34.17 (σ = 6.12)

5x5. There were MANY fails (including 3 explosions) in there, the avg100 should've been sub 1:32


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 23, 2015)

Sub 14 Ao50 Roux


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 23, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Nice! Are you sub 1:40 globally now?


Probably. But since I don't normally do more than an ao12 (5x5 isn't an event I care a lot about), it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 23, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> New main. So yeah, pretty good.



Better than the AoSu? At half the price?


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

Sat down and immediately got a sub-20 Ao5, yay. I estimate that I'll be sub-20 globally in about 3 or 4 weeks (or less hopefully).



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Feb 23, 2015 5:57:05 PM - 6:01:08 PM

Mean: 19.71
Average: 19.52
Best time: 18.99
Median: 19.55
Worst time: 21.02
Standard deviation: 0.72

Best average of 5: 19.52
1-5 - 19.16 (21.02) 19.55 (18.99) 19.85

1. 19.16 F2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R' L2 D2 U' R2 F R' L' B' L2 U2
2. 21.02 R2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' R L2 B U L F' D' U2 L' F
3. 19.55 F2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 B' L U2 B' R B U'
4. 18.99 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' U' R2 L2 B F' U' L D' L2 F' D2 L' U'
5. 19.85 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 R' B' R U' B2 D2 U B' U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2015)

Switching to pinky for OH is hard work yo

stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/102
best time: 10.888
worst time: 23.267

current avg5: 19.446 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 13.333 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 17.625 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 14.834 (σ = 1.23)

current avg50: 16.585 (σ = 1.96)
best avg50: 15.554 (σ = 1.82)

current avg100: 16.201 (σ = 1.99)
best avg100: 16.095 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 16.165 (σ = 1.91)
session mean: 16.211


----------



## Tanisimo (Feb 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-23
avg of 5: 9.81

Time List:
1. (9.58) L' U' F L B' L2 B L' F2 U R2 F2 U' D' L2 D F2 U2 F' 
2. (11.62) L' F2 R2 B R2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' F L' U' B' U2 R F' 
3. 9.85 F' U2 D2 F' L2 U R' B' U' L2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L 
4. 9.65 D B2 L' U2 D' B D2 R' F2 B2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 U D R 
5. 9.93 D2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' U' B' L F2 L' D L U F2 L'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 23, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Hey Lucas, just wondering: What megaminx are you using?( lube?) Have you done any mods to it?



mf8 v3 with z lube, I haven't done any mods to it because mf8 is soooooooooooo awesome


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 23, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> mf8 v3 with z lube, I haven't done any mods to it because mf8 is soooooooooooo awesome


Thanks!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 23, 2015)

Y? counting 12.6, 11.2, 11.1... My best averaqes so far were 10.04, 10.03, 10.01, 10.00 but still haven't gotten a Sub 10 avg12  I suck

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-23
avg of 12: 10.01

Time List:
1. 10.21 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 B L2 D B2 L2 B' R2 D F 
2. 11.29 L2 F L2 B F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' U' F' D L D R' B2 R' U' L2 
3. 8.86 F D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 U B' R' D F' L D L' U2 F' 
4. 9.27 U F' L U2 D2 B D R' B' U' L2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
5. 9.16 R' F' U2 F B2 D' L2 U' F L' U2 B2 R2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 D2 
6. 8.78 F' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L B' F' U' L' D2 L D' B R' 
7. (15.86) U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D L' B' F' D' R' U F' L U' F 
8. 11.18 L' D' B' D2 B U D2 L D L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 
9. 9.74 R' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 R' F' D2 U R' B2 U' L B' F2 
10. 12.61+ D B' D2 B' D2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 F D U2 L' B' R D' R' D2 R' 
11. (8.07) R U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' R U' L U' R B F' D B2 
12. 8.97 F2 D2 R D2 L D2 U2 B2 L' B2 D B R' U2 L2 B D' R' B2


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Feb 23, 2015)

2:50 7x7 mean of 3 by Michał Halczuk (WR#3) with 2:40 single


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 23, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Sub 14 Ao50 Roux



Eek. I gon need a sub 11.5 ao 50 soon....


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 24, 2015)

lolfeet
1:16.08 single, 1:25.65 mo3 [1:18.57, 1:42.29, 1:16.08]


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2015)

Square-1
21.63 avg5
22.66 avg12
28.01 avg100


----------



## JemFish (Feb 24, 2015)

I blew myself away with a sub-25 Ao10 for 3x3, colour-neutral only (no white or yellow crosses). I thought I was still averaging 30 seconds, and I sat down and did a very casual 24.55 Ao10. I've decided that I'm going to be fully colour-neutral from now on. I'll have to sacrifice breaking the sub-20 barrier sooner, but I think it'll be worth it.



Spoiler: Rubik's cube



Feb 24, 2015 2:26:04 PM - 2:38:32 PM

Mean: 24.64
Average: 24.55
Best time: 20.56
Median: 23.77
Worst time: 29.51
Standard deviation: 3.00

Best average of 5: 22.13
4-8 - 22.92 21.03 22.44 (20.56) (26.75)

1. 28.89 U2 L2 U' F2 D U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F U2 B2 R' L2 B L D R2 L
2. 23.64 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R' U2 L' D B U' R' B2 F R' U2
3. 23.89 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R U' F R' U' R' U'
4. 22.92 R2 U' F2 U R2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 B' L U' F R' L' U' L B2 F' U2
5. 21.03 D F2 D' F2 R2 D U L2 D B2 L2 F' D2 R B' R' B' D2 U' B2 D
6. 22.44 B2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 D U2 L2 U B' L' F' L2 D' L2 B D2 U R U2
7. 20.56 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 U' F U B2 R' B F' D' R' B D' R
8. 26.75 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U' L D B F' L' D R' B F' U2
9. 29.51 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 B D B' F U L' B U2 R D2
10. 26.80 D' R2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U L B U2 R' U2 L' F R D' R2


----------



## porkynator (Feb 24, 2015)

9.97 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 R B F2 U' L F D2 B 

M2 F' L D2
y' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R
Sune, R perm

16 STM F2L in a speedsolve is cool


----------



## Smiles (Feb 24, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I blew myself away with a sub-25 Ao10 for 3x3, colour-neutral only (no white or yellow crosses). I thought I was still averaging 30 seconds, and I sat down and did a very casual 24.55 Ao10. I've decided that I'm going to be fully colour-neutral from now on. I'll have to sacrifice breaking the sub-20 barrier sooner, but I think it'll be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome!
Some people say switching to colour neutrality isn't worth it, but if you're having this much fun with it then it must be 
I did a switch from white to CN when I was about the same speed as you. Good luck!



porkynator said:


> 9.97 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 R B F2 U' L F D2 B
> 
> M2 F' L D2
> y' R U' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R
> ...



M2 F' L D2
y' *U'* R U' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R

you missed something there  16 STM now


----------



## porkynator (Feb 24, 2015)

Smiles said:


> M2 F' L D2
> y' *U'* R U' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R
> 
> you missed something there  16 STM now



Fixed, thanks. 16 is still nice


----------



## Smiles (Feb 24, 2015)

4 STM 2x2x3 im drooling

Edit: I speedsolved it.



Spoiler



R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 R B F2 U' L F D2 B 

M2 F' L D2
y' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R'
F R' F' L F R F' L'
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2

= 28 STM

I'm a CFOP solver so it was instinctive for me to shove the cross edge in first... came up with good results actually.
12 move F2L + commutator + conjugated commutator
it's almost like im doing FMC.

In fact it's even better than that 35 HTM FMC solve I tried to do, this one is 33 HTM.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 24, 2015)

This isn't an accomplishment by any means. This is actually really annoying.


6.201 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U L B U L D U2 L U2 B2 R' 

D R D' B' R' D2'
U L F' L' F L U L'
U y L U L'
U r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r

2nd try I sub 4'd. So easy >_<


----------



## JemFish (Feb 24, 2015)

ottozing said:


> This isn't an accomplishment by any means. This is actually really annoying.
> 
> 
> 6.201 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U L B U L D U2 L U2 B2 R'
> ...



Ooh...I think you've got the potential for a WR single.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 24, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Ooh...I think you've got the potential for a WR single.



He has an official 5.91...so yeah.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 24, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Switching to pinky for OH is hard work yo
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 101/102
> ...



You're finally switching...


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 24, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-24
solves/total: 500/502

single
best: 8.65
worst: 22.08

mean of 3
current: 15.34 (σ = 2.46)
best: 10.07 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 5
current: 14.50 (σ = 1.26)
best: 10.29 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 12
current: 15.12 (σ = 1.49)
best: 10.91 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 50
current: 14.13 (σ = 1.81)
best: 12.21 (σ = 1.49)

avg of 100
current: 13.69 (σ = 1.85)
best: 12.59 (σ = 1.49)

Average: 13.22 (σ = 1.74)
Mean: 13.29

Pretty bad avg, but at least I didn't get frustrated and give up on it.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 24, 2015)

New 2x2 PB's : 2.15 avg 100, 2.07 avg 50, 1.64 avg 12 and 1.41 avg 5 ( the avg of 5 I am not sure of though cuz I think I might have a sub 1.4 already)


----------



## ottozing (Feb 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> You're finally switching...



Haha, I've been trying to switch for a fairly long time now (Mostly with 2 gen scramble practice, and only actual full solves with pinky like a month or so ago). Decided to post about it now considering how close I really am at this point, since my PB avg100 with ring is like 1.5x faster.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 24, 2015)

1:03.56 5x5 PB single (Yau5)

4.86 Clock avg5 (yay finally sub5)


Spoiler



1. (4.40) UR3- DR3+ DL4+ U3+ R2- D2+ L5+ y2 UR5- DL1+ ALL6+ UR UL 
2. 4.79 UL2+ R5+ L3- ALL5+ y2 UR3- DR4- DL1+ UL6+ U3- R4+ UR DL UL 
3. (5.72) DR1+ UL3+ R1+ D4+ L4+ ALL1- y2 UR5- DL2- UL3+ U4+ R4- D5- DR DL UL 
4. 4.82 UR1+ DR4+ DL1+ UL5+ R5+ D3- y2 UR3- DR4+ R4+ D3+ ALL2- DR DL UL 
5. 4.96 DR6+ UL3- L5+ ALL5+ y2 UR4+ DR2- DL1- UL3- U1+ R5- D4+ DR UL
My best mean of 3 is still slower than my avg5, thanks to that 3rd solve.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 25, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> 1:03.56 5x5 PB single (Yau5)
> 
> 4.86 Clock avg5 (yay finally sub5)
> 
> ...



Whoa, awesome!

while we're on the topic of clock, 6.89 PB stackmatted ao50 and 6.52 near miss ao12... 
got to ~80 solves and then my accuracy wavered too much and i got too many DNF's to get a decent ao100


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 25, 2015)

First sub-4 6x6 single. 3:58.17, with double parity. 

Apparently all that 6x6 practice helped my 5x5 out, just got 1:58.67, my first sub-2!


----------



## Cube Is Life (Feb 25, 2015)

Pb ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-24
avg of 5: 18.10

Time List:
1. 18.61 
2. (19.36) 
3. (16.36) 
4. 18.59 
5. 17.11


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 25, 2015)

Tried a Petrus ao12

EDIT: wat rolled

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-24
avg of 12: 14.72

Time List:
1. (19.10) F L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 R' D L F D' B' D2 R2 U' F' 
2. 17.50 B U2 R' F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' L U B' F2 R' D B F' 
3. 15.86 F L' D2 B2 D R' U' L2 D2 B' D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 U' 
4. 14.55 D B F R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 R B2 L R 
5. 13.00 B L' U L2 U' L2 U R' D2 F' B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 D 
6. 16.41 R D F L' B D2 F R2 F' D' F2 R' D2 L' B2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 L2 
7. 14.70 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 D2 B L' B U' B2 R' F U L2 F2 
8. 14.59 U2 B' L2 B2 F2 U2 B' F2 R D' F2 L' D2 F R' B L2 F' 
9. 12.05 B2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' R' F2 D' R' D2 U' B L' U' 
10. 12.21 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 F D U2 R2 U' F2 R' U' L U 
11. (11.87) D' U B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U R F U2 B' U2 R2 U L2 R U2 
12. 16.32 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 D L' R B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 25, 2015)

lol layer solved L' R U L' B' U' R' L' B 2.75 skewb
Not PB.


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 25, 2015)

Really good 3x3 session today. All on camera of course. Probably gonna upload the 10.13 avg5 cause how much of a fail it was lol.

number of times: 150/150
best time: 8.19
worst time: 15.96

current avg5: 13.22 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 10.13 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 12.28 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 11.05 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 11.87 (σ = 1.14)
best *avg100: 11.69* (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 11.76 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 11.77



Spoiler: extended stats



stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/150
best time: 8.19
worst time: 15.96

current mo3: 12.74 (σ = 0.66)
best mo3: 9.58 (σ = 2.00)

current avg5: 13.22 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 10.13 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 12.28 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 11.05 (σ = 0.73)

current avg50: 11.80 (σ = 1.16)
best avg50: 11.54 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 11.87 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 11.69 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 11.76 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 11.77

time distribution:
8: 5
9: 9
10: 27
11: 47
12: 32
13: 20
14: 8
15: 2


Spoiler: 10.13 avg5



Average of 5: 10.13
1. 9.81 L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 R D2 B2 D' L2 U2 B D' U B 
2. 9.75 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D B' D' F2 L2 R U2 R2 U F' 
3. (9.26) R2 D' F R U' F2 U' B2 L F2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 B L2 B' U2 D2 
4. (12.45) F2 D B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U L2 D U2 F L R B' D' 
5. 10.83 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 U' B L U F' U' R2 B' D2 U2





Spoiler: 11.69avg100 times



12.03, 9.90, 12.63, 13.06, (8.19), (8.69), 11.87, 11.81, 10.23, 13.05, 12.57, 10.16, 10.40, 12.27, 11.04, 11.50, 11.61, 13.46, 13.48, (8.72), 11.90, 11.45, 11.11, 11.96, 11.32, 11.13, 11.29, (13.89), 10.91, 11.37, 12.53, 12.54, 12.19, 11.41, (14.45), 13.14, 13.64, 9.81, 9.75, 9.26, 12.45, 10.83, 12.33, (14.14), 12.89, 12.73, 10.67, 11.01, 9.73, 12.20, 12.19, (14.09), 10.58, 13.80, 11.32, 11.90, 11.05, 12.50, 11.09, 12.64, 13.18, (8.31), 12.00, 11.75, 12.70, 12.23, 13.23, (14.69), 11.80, 11.91, 11.89, 12.13, 11.37, 10.29, 11.13, 13.25, 9.64, 10.49, 13.53, 10.52, 11.16, 11.06, 11.51, 13.89, 11.42, 12.01, 11.47, (8.66), 11.39, 9.18, 12.72, 10.64, 12.48, 10.12, 13.66, 10.80, 10.85, 11.37, 12.81, 10.52,


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 25, 2015)

another avg 12 it's ok I guess but I wanted sub10 already

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-25
avg of 12: 10.22

Time List:
1. 10.69 U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 D' B2 U R' F' L F 
2. 10.16 D' B2 U F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' L U F' L' R' F' U' B' R2 
3. 10.49 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 U' B' L2 D' F' L F' L2 D2 L2 
4. 10.20 D2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 B F U2 L2 F' L' B D' F' L' R2 D2 F2 U' F 
5. (11.99) R F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' U2 R U' B D2 B' R2 D U 
6. 9.72 B U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U R2 U' L' D' F D' R2 B' L' D F2 
7. 10.00 L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U B U' F2 U B2 L' D' 
8. 10.65 D B' R' F2 D F U D F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 B2 U2 
9. 9.50 D2 R' U B D L2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F2 U' 
10. 9.68+ D2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' R2 U L' D2 L2 F' L2 B' R' D' R 
11. (8.91) B2 L' U B D F2 R2 F' D L D2 R2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F B 
12. 11.14 L' D2 R D2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 R U2 B D L2 F D R' B D U2 L'


----------



## Mr Beast (Feb 25, 2015)

might sound really easy but just solved my first 4x4 in 2 mins and its not even that difficult


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 25, 2015)

Pyraminx wat
Average: 2.25
Best: 1.32
Worst: 4.01
Mean: 2.42
Standard Deviation: 0.92

1: (1.32)	L R L R' L' B R L R L' B' 
2: 2.43	L R L R B U B U R B' L' 
3: (4.01)	L R U' L' U L' B L R B' U' 
4: 2.62	L R B R L U R L' R L' B 
5: 1.72	L R L R U' L' U' L' B R' U'

Wat?!
Average: 3.25
Best: 1.32
Worst: 5.66
Mean: 3.29
Standard Deviation: 1.17

1: 3.65	L R L' U' L' U' B' L B' R L' 
2: 4.04	L R L U' R' U L' B' L R B' 
3: (5.66)	L R U L' B' L U B' U' L U' 
4: (1.32)	L R L R' L' B R L R L' B' 
5: 2.43	L R L R B U B U R B' L' 
6: 4.01	L R U' L' U L' B L R B' U' 
7: 2.62	L R B R L U R L' R L' B 
8: 1.72	L R L R U' L' U' L' B R' U' 
9: 4.67	L R L U' L' R' U R' L' U' B' 
10: 3.21	L B U R U L U' B' L R' L' 
11: 3.02	L R L U' B R U L' R U B' 
12: 3.13	L R L U R' L' B' L R' B R

Edit: rolled it I am on a roll
Average: 2.80
Best: 1.32
Worst: 4.67
Mean: 2.83
Standard Deviation: 0.99

1: (1.32)	L R L R' L' B R L R L' B' 
2: 2.43	L R L R B U B U R B' L' 
3: 4.01	L R U' L' U L' B L R B' U' 
4: 2.62	L R B R L U R L' R L' B 
5: 1.72	L R L R U' L' U' L' B R' U' 
6: (4.67)	L R L U' L' R' U R' L' U' B' 
7: 3.21	L B U R U L U' B' L R' L' 
8: 3.02	L R L U' B R U L' R U B' 
9: 3.13	L R L U R' L' B' L R' B R 
10: 1.70	L R L' U B' L B' R B U' L' 
11: 3.96	L R U' B' L R' B L' U L' R' 
12: 2.19	L R' L R' L' U' B R' L' U' B'

EDIT: just realised I was doing Skewb scrambles  oh well, pyra without tips 2.25 AO5 and 2.79 AO12


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Feb 25, 2015)

1:54 5x5 PB single (yau5), first sub2!!


----------



## TDM (Feb 25, 2015)

I need to stop doing CFOP during a Roux session whenever I see an easy cross.

187. 7.22 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 R' B L' B L F2 U F' U' F'

x2 // Inspection
U R U' R' U R F' // X-Cross (7/7)
U R U R' L U' L' // F2L-2 (7/14)
D' U' L' U L D // F2L-3 (4/18)
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/26)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // EOCPLL (7/33)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // 2GLL (9/42)

5.81 TPS.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> EDIT: just realised I was doing Skewb scrambles  oh well, pyra without tips 2.25 AO5 and 2.79 AO12



I laughed way too hard at that..

4.42 Pyraminx Ao12


Spoiler: Times



3.12 3.87 5.02 4.92 5.72 4.52 (6.03) 4.64 4.61 3.26 (2.53) 4.49


going for NR at this point.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 25, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I laughed way too hard at that..



I cri evry tiem


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> I need to stop doing CFOP during a Roux session whenever I see an easy cross.
> 
> 187. 7.22 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 R' B L' B L F2 U F' U' F'
> 
> ...



ftfy


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2015)

Fourth solve on an out-of-box white Guanlong: 6.68 full-step

R2 D F2 D2 R' L2 D' B2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' B' R2 U2 B'

Can't seem to reconstruct though

edit: 6.79 full-step 6 solves later:
U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L D L B L2 B2


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> I need to stop doing CFOP during a Roux session whenever I see an easy cross.
> 
> 187. 7.22 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 R' B L' B L F2 U F' U' F'
> 
> ...



i found a 36 moves solution in 20 seconds for roux.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 25, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i found a 36 moves solution in 20 seconds for roux.



i got a 8.99


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 25, 2015)

woah!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-25
avg of 12: 18.97

Time List:
1. 19.65 F' U2 L2 U D' F R F R2 D' F' L2 D' B R2 U' D2 B U F 
2. 16.08 U2 L' R2 F R2 U2 D2 R' L' D' U' R L D2 L D' F' D' F2 B2 
3. 17.20 D2 L R' F U' L D' U' F B' D L' B F R2 U' L2 B D L' 
4. 20.35 R U D' B2 L B' F R' D2 L2 F B' U' L2 D B' U' B D U' 
5. 20.75 D' U' F U2 D2 L2 R B D2 U B2 F D2 F R2 F2 R L U2 D' 
6. (21.99) B2 D' F2 B D' L2 D L' F R L' F2 D2 U' R2 U B R L D2 
7. 20.45 D2 R F R F' B' U' F2 R' F U2 R2 B' U R' B' F' R' F2 U2 
8. 16.87 B2 F' D2 R B U R2 D2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L R U F B2 D2 F' 
9. (13.63) D2 F R F2 D R2 B U' B D' R B L2 F2 R L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 
10. 21.28 U2 L' R' U' B' F2 R B F' U' F2 B2 U' F2 L F L U' D2 B 
11. 20.29 B' U2 F' U D R2 D U L B' U2 L2 R U' F U L' F R' F2 
12. 16.82 D2 F2 D L2 F L' D2 F2 B U' F' R' D' F2 D' R2 B2 F L2 R2

3x3


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 26, 2015)

6.77 3x3 single! The PLL skipped helped with that.

1:07.928 5x5 avg5! second best average ever!


----------



## cashis (Feb 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> another avg 12 it's ok I guess but I wanted sub10 already
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-25
> avg of 12: 10.22
> ...



Your ao12 is literally the same as my single


----------



## JemFish (Feb 26, 2015)

cashis said:


> Your ao12 is literally the same as my single



And 4 seconds less than mine...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

Just got my HuaChuang yesterday, and can't put this thing down! I just did about 20 solves, and broke my single three times, my ao5 twice and then my ao12.

Previous:
1:49.582 single
2:06.600 ao5
2:13.359 ao12

New: 
1:45.658 single
1:45.232 single
1:42.049 single
2:03.318 ao5
2:03.314 ao5
2:08.445 ao12


----------



## lanyman (Feb 26, 2015)

umm... 7.65 avg 50 !?!?!?!?
Average of 50: 7.65
1. 7.51 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 D F2 L2 R U F R D L' R' B2 U R2 
2. 7.31 U F2 L D F2 B' U' L D' F2 L2 F' R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 
3. 7.03 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 B' L' R' D L' D2 U' L' R' U 
4. 8.53 L' D' F' U2 R2 D R' D F L2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 F U2 D2 B' 
5. 7.04 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' L' U2 R2 D U' B U L U' F 
6. (9.61) F2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L' B R F2 U B' R2 D L2 R' 
7. 6.80 D2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 B2 D U2 L U2 R2 B' D2 L' B' F' R' B 
8. 8.62 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 L' F U L B U' B L' D R' U 
9. 8.27 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R B2 R B2 R U' L D2 B D' L' U R' D2 
10. 6.80 D2 R U2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D' L B F' L' U2 B' U2 R' 
11. 6.49 L' D2 B' L F B2 L' F D' L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 L B2 R' U2 
12. 7.16 U' L2 F' L' U' F' U2 D' F' B' R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R' F2 
13. 7.20 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F' L U' B L' F L2 R' 
14. 9.02 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 D' F' D2 R2 B F L B U R' 
15. 6.86 U2 F R U L' B R2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 D F2 B2 U F2 U L2 
16. (9.92) R U B R2 D2 L' U2 B R' D F D2 F' B2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 
17. 6.68 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F D R2 F2 U' R F' L B2 R' 
18. 7.63 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 U2 F D' F2 L' D2 U L F' L' 
19. 7.74 F2 L' D2 L U2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' D2 U R D' L' U2 L F' L F R2 
20. 7.38 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L R2 B2 F' U' L' B F D F2 
21. 6.75 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R' B2 F2 U L' R2 U2 R B2 
22. 8.34 L2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 F U2 B U2 L' U' L2 B2 R' B2 R' D B D 
23. 6.66 L' F' U' D2 L' D' F2 R F' D2 F2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' 
24. 9.46 B D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' L' R D2 F U2 F' U' L' F2 
25. 7.84 U' F' L B2 U' F2 R2 B' U R' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 L B2 
26. 8.43 D' L' U' B2 L U R' B2 U F D2 F2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 
27. 8.98 U' F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D F L' U L B2 U2 R U2 
28. 7.04 B D' B2 U' F L' D2 R B2 R2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 F 
29. 7.82 F' U' R2 B R2 U F2 L F B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 
30. 7.48 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L U' R' B' U' R2 F D2 U' B2 
31. 6.43 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B' F2 D' U' B U' F' L' B' F 
32. 7.59 L2 B U2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' F' R B2 D2 R' F2 U' 
33. (9.50) D2 R' L B' R B' D' L2 F D2 L U2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 
34. 6.33 D2 L D' R2 F' L' F R U' R' B2 U2 D2 L' U2 R B2 U2 D2 R2 
35. 9.27 D2 L D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 R F R D L2 F D' R2 D2 B2 U 
36. 6.47 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' B' F2 U' L U2 R' D' F' 
37. 7.49 B2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F R U' L' F' U' R2 F2 L' U2 
38. 8.04 D2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' U R' F2 U B U B R B' 
39. 8.46 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 B D2 R B D R2 B2 F' D' U2 R2 
40. (6.11) D F2 D B2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 D F U' L U2 R' D L D U R' 
41. 9.46 D B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' F L F D2 B L2 D F2 L 
42. 8.14 F2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F R' B L2 R' B D2 L F U 
43. (5.88) B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 U' R D2 U B' D2 L' R2 U' F' R2 
44. 7.67 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D L2 F D2 R' U' B2 U2 F' 
45. (5.98) L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F' D2 R' U L D2 B' F2 U B 
46. 8.44 F2 D2 F L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' R2 D' R D B2 R B F U B D' 
47. 7.68 F2 L2 B D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B U2 L B R2 B' D' F U2 R D R 
48. 7.60 R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 L U2 R B2 R' B' L2 D2 L U' F' R D R' D' 
49. 7.15 F D' R' D B' U2 R' D' L' F' D L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 
50. 7.64 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D F2 R' U2 L2 D F U' L' D2 B D2


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Roux PBs (



19.56 Mo3
20.08 Ao5
21.46 Ao12
23.71 Ao100


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 26, 2015)

6.749 U R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L' F2 D R' U F2 R2 D2

y2
F' L D' L' D2 L2 U' L' R // Xcross (F' L D' L D2 U' R L', would have been better, took me a while to reconstruct because of this)
R U R' U y' L U' L' // F2L-2
U R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R // F2L-3&4
U' r U M U R' U' r U' r' U // OLL

8.292 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R F U R' F U' R' F2 U' L2

x2
R F2 U2 D2 R' D 
R' U R
U' y' R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U R' U' R U R'
r' F2 r U' L' U' L
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U

59/8.292 = 7.11 TPS. Not as fast as I thought, but still very good.

Edit:
8.883 PB 3x3 AO12.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 26, 2015)

Dammit. Wouldve had an amazing (well for me) sub 11.5 ao 50 but dammit I got a 24.57 because freaking corner twist... rage quit and deeted the whole session....


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i found a 36 moves solution in 20 seconds for roux.


What is it? I can't find anything good.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 26, 2015)

12.918 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 U' L' D' F2 L2 D2 R B L' B R2 U2
Red cross


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Feb 26, 2015)

Im finally sub 4 on 2x2! My averages can still change a bit but they have been much more consistent than before.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 26, 2015)

I suck... 9.98 avg12 without +2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
avg of 12: 10.13

Time List:
1. 8.79 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' L' R2 F' R' D' F' U B' R' 
2. 11.02 F2 B2 L' F' R F' U' L' B' D U2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B R2 
3. 11.82 L R2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 B D' F L U B' D L2 F U2 
4. 9.54 R' U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F R D' B F R2 U2 B 
5. 9.41 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U L D R2 B R D F' L B D 
6. 9.07 F2 U2 L2 F U2 B D2 B D2 U2 B' D' L2 F' U2 F R B' F' R D2 
7. 10.25 L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 F U' L U F' R2 U2 B' 
8. 10.71 B2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 L' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' L' D' U B' L2 B L' R' 
9. 9.36 R D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L' R' D2 F' D L' R' U2 
10. 11.31 D' F R2 F U D' L' F' B' R B2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 
11. (12.30+) F L' B L' F2 R U L2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R 
12. (7.48) D2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U B F2 D' B2 L' B2 F U2 L' D


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I suck... 9.98 avg12 without +2
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
> avg of 12: 10.13


You're really close to getting a sub-10 Ao12. It won't be long before you get it.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Dammit. Wouldve had an amazing (well for me) sub 11.5 ao 50 but dammit I got a 24.57 because freaking corner twist... rage quit and deeted the whole session....



That reminds me of... half my sessions  Well, in my case a 24 is just a bad time, not an outrageously bad time, as I'm on the 18-22 range right now but you get the point. I still get some 27-30 solve in the middle of a very good session because I spoiled the OLL or the PLL or the darned cube fell off my hands. If I could get rid of those I would be on the brink of sub-20 already.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 26, 2015)

And, talking about getting rid of >24 sec solves. Great first 50 solves with just 3 or 4 solves over 24... all that spoiled in a second 50 much less consistent.
All in all it is still PB Ao50 and Ao100. And again over 30% sub-20 solves (31 out of 100). How long to sub-20? I hope no more than 3-4 months... or years 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
solves/total: 100/100

single best: 15.97
avg of 5 best: 18.95 (σ = 2.34)
avg of 12 best: 19.98 (σ = 1.25)

*avg of 50 best: 20.66 (σ = 1.66)*
*avg of 100 best: 21.26 (σ = 2.15)*

Average: 21.26 (σ = 2.15)
Mean: 21.41

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 20.69 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F' R' U' L2 R B2 R2 U2 F 
2. 22.14 B2 L F L2 F B' L2 D R' U F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 D2 
3. 23.50 D B2 L2 F D2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D L F R' D R2 D' L' 
4. 19.29 F' D2 F' L2 F U2 B L2 F L2 R' F2 D2 U F' R2 U' R' B D 
5. 21.70 D' R D' B2 L B' R2 D' F R2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 
6. 18.09 R' D' F U2 R U B' U B2 L U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 
7. 19.55 L2 B L2 F R2 B' U2 B U2 F D2 R' D B R2 B' U' R' F R U 
8. 20.12 D2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 D' U' F D F R' D2 F2 D' 
9. 18.12 L' U' D R F' R2 D F2 R' U L' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 
10. 25.99 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F L' U' B' U2 F2 R D' B D2 
11. 22.32 F B2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' R D R' F L U' L' R U' R2 
12. 19.83 U2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 B' D2 U B' R D2 U' R2 
13. 20.00 L D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F' L2 F' L2 U B' L2 D' R' D2 R' B2 D 
14. 18.74 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' L R F R' B2 L F D R' U2 
15. 20.10 B U2 R2 B R2 L U' R F D' L2 F R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 
16. 22.13 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B U2 R' B D2 U2 L' B 
17. 21.46 F' B2 R2 U2 D R D B L' U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' 
18. 26.25 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U' B' L U2 B' L2 R B2 L' F' D2 
19. 19.43 R' U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' B' F D2 B2 R B2 D' 
20. 19.66 L U' R2 D' L F2 B D2 L B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' 
21. 16.99 F2 L F' U' D' F L' B' L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L 
22. 17.84 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L' R2 U' R B F' L2 U2 
23. 24.45 B U2 B' L2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D' U' L' B D' U' F' U R F 
24. 21.64 D L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R B2 F' R2 D2 L2 U F' D' F R 
25. 17.36 F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 R' D U2 R2 U F L' B D' 
26. 22.31 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D R2 B R U' B F R' B' D' B L' 
27. 20.83 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R B' F D U R D L F2 D 
28. 22.28 F2 D L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B F' L B' U' F' R D U L 
29. 23.64 D2 L D2 R2 U2 R B2 L U2 R F2 B R' F' R2 F' D' U2 B U' 
30. 18.39 U F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B2 F' R U2 L' F D L R2 F R 
31. 20.54 L D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B' D' R' D F' U R' F2 L' 
32. 20.38 L2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L B2 R2 U2 D' F D' R' U' L B2 U2 L2 
33. 21.43 U2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 F' L B' U' L' D' L' F2 
34. 15.97 B2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D' L U' F R2 F D' R U' 
35. 23.74 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 L D2 B' R' U2 B' U B' D' U' 
36. 18.95 B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' L B' U2 R U' F2 D U F' R' 
37. 22.67 R2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U F2 U' L2 U2 F L2 D R2 F L' U' B U2 R 
38. 19.89 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D L D2 B' D2 U' L2 U 
39. 21.19 R' F2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 F U2 F R F' D' U B2 D2 
40. 20.36 R U F U R L2 F' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 L2 
41. 19.78 U L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 R F2 U' F U2 L' F U' R D 
42. 20.80 L D2 B D B2 U2 L2 B' U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 D2 R2 
43. 21.17 L B2 L' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R D R2 D2 B2 L B R D' U' 
44. 21.06 B2 R D2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 D L2 R B L' F L' B' L R 
45. 20.34 L2 R2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' R D2 F D L' D L2 U' F' R' 
46. 22.51 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 B' R F2 U L2 F' D' R' F2 R2 
47. 20.59 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' F' U B' U2 L D B D2 L2 
48. 19.73 B2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R F2 D B2 L B R2 D F' D U' R2 
49. 22.55 L' D2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' R U' L' F2 R D' B2 L2 R2 
50. 25.18 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L' D R2 D2 U L' F' L R2 D 
51. 23.05 F D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L B2 U L' F' L2 F2 D B2 
52. 18.11 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 F D' B2 R U F L' D2 R2 U L 
53. 18.46 R D L U2 D' B U' L' U R2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U2 F' 
54. 23.11 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 F' R D2 B D2 U L' D' U2 L R2 
55. 24.36 R U2 R2 D B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 L B R2 F D' B' D B2 F 
56. 20.84 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 B D2 L D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 L' 
57. 18.22 R' F' U L F2 R F' B' L' B D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 
58. 26.51 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R' B' R2 D2 R F' R' U2 B' L' 
59. 23.43 L' B2 R' F2 R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 U' R' F L R' D' B F2 D' 
60. 24.49 F L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 U B D2 L D' B D L R U 
61. 20.45 L D2 L' R2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 L B2 D U2 B F D L' U2 B' U R' 
62. 24.34 R D2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L U' B' R2 D F R' D2 L2 F' R' 
63. 20.96 D F2 U L' F' R U' B L2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F 
64. 16.50 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 B2 U R' B' F2 R' F' D' U2 F L 
65. 23.83 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R' F' D2 L D' U' B D L F 
66. 21.95 L' U2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 F L' B2 D2 B' U' L2 R2 B' 
67. 20.58 D' L' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 R U2 R F D2 B F' L B' D' B L 
68. 19.62 F2 R F' R2 U R' D F' B U D2 B2 R U2 R' U2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 
69. 18.31 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F U2 F L D R B2 D' R2 F 
70. 17.95 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' F2 R F2 U2 F' L2 F' R' D F R' U R' D' 
71. 21.27 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 B U2 R' D2 F D2 L U2 L2 U 
72. 21.21 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L D' F2 U R' F2 U L' B2 D2 
73. 20.86 B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L F2 R' B2 D2 U' L D' R U' B' D' B2 F 
74. 20.70 L2 D' B2 R U L F' D' R D U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 
75. 26.43 F L2 B2 L' D' F2 B' L' D F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' D' 
76. 22.31 F2 D2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' B L D L2 B2 R D2 F D2 L 
77. 21.98 U2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L2 F' U2 R B' U L' U L D' 
78. 23.35 D2 R D2 R' U' B' D R F' B2 U2 R2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 
79. 22.58 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 R B2 U R F' D2 U F2 R B' U' 
80. 28.27 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U R B2 L B' L U' L2 D' F R2 
81. 20.59 D R2 F B R U F' U2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 L' 
82. 17.51 F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L U F2 L2 F L' F' D L' R 
83. 20.82 F' B' D2 F D' F U' L U B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' D 
84. 18.89 U2 R' F' L U' F' R D F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L' 
85. 18.84 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D L' B D U R2 D' U L R' D 
86. 22.74 R2 B2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F D' B F U L R2 B' F' U 
87. 18.00 L' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 L' R D2 U R' D B2 D2 F' R' U2 R2 
88. 27.18 R' D2 F U' B2 R' D2 R' B' F2 R D2 R2 L' F2 U2 
89. 22.98 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R' D2 B' R' U L2 U' L' F' 
90. 18.46 L D' F' B' L U' B' L2 D' B' R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B' L' 
91. 33.12 B' U' F' R B2 U2 L' U2 F' U F2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 B2 R2 U 
92. 20.56 U R' B2 R' D L U D' L F' B2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L B2 
93. 21.08 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 L U2 R B2 R U' R' B2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 R' 
94. 27.50 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F R D2 U' B' D F D2 B' L U' 
95. 21.86 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 D L F D' R2 F' D B2 R' D 
96. 19.94 F' R D2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 U B2 D' B F L2 U2 L D2 
97. 22.35 R2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U' F R D' U B' L F2 R2 F2 
98. 25.94 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L U B L R F' U' L' B U' 
99. 26.38 F L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L D' R2 U L' B' R U' R' 
100. 18.22 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R D U' F' D' R D2 B' U B D2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 26, 2015)

Finally!!!! 9.97 avg12!!! first Sub 10!!!
on cam aswell, will maybe start a thread soon...
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
avg of 12: 9.97

Time List:
1. (8.41) D F2 D2 R2 F2 L D2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 D' R' B' F L' D' U' R' 
2. 9.40 U2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 L F2 R' B L D' L2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 
3. 9.20 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F' U R2 U' R U' F' D2 U2 F' 
4. 9.18 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 D' F' L D L F R B2 
5. 10.90 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R' U L' B F' R U L2 B2 F 
6. 10.50 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F' R' D L' F R D F' L 
7. 10.75 R U' B2 D F2 L2 D U' R2 U2 L' D B F2 D2 B L' D B2 
8. 8.70 F L2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' D' F' R2 B2 L' U' B' R' B' L' 
9. 9.85 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F' L' F U2 F' L2 D U R' F' 
10. 9.93 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R D' R2 D B' L' R' D' 
11. (12.84) R2 U F2 L' F' U2 F2 U D2 F B2 D2 B' R2 F R2 B' D2 L' 
12. 11.30 F2 R' F L D' R' D L D' R2 B L2 B D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 B


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Finally!!!! 9.97 avg12!!! first Sub 10!!!



YAY! GJ!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Finally!!!! 9.97 avg12!!! first Sub 10!!!



GJ. I'm sooooo envious!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 26, 2015)

4x4x4, k4

(33.40), (41.94), 33.89, 34.58, 37.10 => 35.19

33.99, 38.94, (33.40), 41.94, 33.89, 34.58, 37.10, 38.81, (46.82), 37.51, 38.06, 41.32 => 37.61

UWRs (probably)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> What is it? I can't find anything good.



Blue block if I remember correctly.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 26, 2015)

Single-Average of 5-Average of 12

1. 15.46 
2. 14.03 
3. 16.57 
4. 16.40 
5. 21.63 - *16.14* 
6. 15.12 - *16.03 *
7. 18.70 - 17.22 
8. 15.60 - 16.90 
9. 20.58 - 18.29 
10. 19.44 - 17.91 
11. 17.50 - 18.55 
12. 14.72 - 17.51 - *17.01*


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Finally!!!! 9.97 avg12!!! first Sub 10!!!
> on cam aswell, will maybe start a thread soon...
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
> avg of 12: 9.97


Told you you'd get it soon  Congrats!


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> What is it? I can't find anything good.



U2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 R' B L' B L F2 U F' U' F'

y x2 
UB2r'F' (fb) 4
U2RUR'U'R'URU'R'U2RU'RU2r (sb+cmll) 16
MU'M'UM2UM'U2MUM'U2M'U2 (lse) 14

this was a little different from what i found earlier, but whatever, i'm sure i could find a better lse but don't feel like it.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 26, 2015)

2:21.42 3BLD pb

L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 R F' D2 L F U2 R F' L' F

im happy with it seeing as i never practice.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Finally!!!! 9.97 avg12!!! first Sub 10!!!
> on cam aswell, will maybe start a thread soon...
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
> avg of 12: 9.97
> ...



Nice!! A lot more consistent than my PB avg12


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> this was a little different from what i found earlier, but whatever, i'm sure i could find a better lse but don't feel like it.


Ah, nice. Using your FB, this is what I did (I added spaces because I can't read without them ):

U2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 R' B L' B L F2 U F' U' F'

y x2 // Inspection
U B2 // F2B-1 (2/2)
r' F' // F2B-2 (2/4)
U2 R U R' // F2B-3 (4/8)
U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R // F2B-4 (force CMLL skip) (12/20)
U M // EO (2/22)
U M' U2 M U M2 // ULUR (6/28)
U' // EP (1/29)

sub-30 moves...


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 27, 2015)

15.52 Roux PB single! That was ridiculously unexpected!



Spoiler: 15.52 (



D B2 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B U' L' F R2 L' U R F' L2 U

z2 L' B' U2 y R U R' y' L' U x' FB – 8/8
R U' R2 U' B' R2 B M' Rw U Rw' U' SB – 12/20
F (R U R' U')( R U R' U') F' CMLL – 10/30 
M U' M U' M' U M' EO – 7/37
U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' UL/UR – 7/43
U2 M U2 M' L4E – 4/47


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 27, 2015)

5x5 PBs: 

1:22.65 Ao5
1:25.44 Ao12


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 5x5 PBs:
> 
> 1:22.65 Ao5
> 1:25.44 Ao12



They're a couple seconds better than my 4x4 PBs...but very nice anyway.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> They're a couple seconds better than my 4x4 PBs...but very nice anyway.



Thanks! 

Also, 29.71 4x4 single!!! Second sub-30, second best ever.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

wut

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
avg of 5: 2.91

Time List:
1. 2.50 L U B' L' R U B' L b' 
2. (2.31) U B' U' B U' B L' U l' b' 
3. 2.93 U L R' B' L B U' L' l' r b 
4. (4.59) U L B' L B' L' R' B' l' b' 
5. 3.31 U L R B' U R U' R' l' r u


----------



## kcl (Feb 27, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
solves/total: 121/121


single
 best: 5.71
 worst: 10.67


mean of 3
 current: 8.96 (σ = 0.98)
 best: 5.90 (σ = 0.17)


avg of 5
 current: 9.04 (σ = 0.42)
 best: 6.34 (σ = 0.61) PB


avg of 12
 current: 8.51 (σ = 0.72)
 best: 7.22 (σ = 0.81) PB


avg of 50
 current: 8.22 (σ = 0.74)
 best: 7.80 (σ = 0.70) PB


avg of 100
 current: 8.13 (σ = 0.68)
 best: 7.95 (σ = 0.66) PB


Average: 8.04 (σ = 0.69)
Mean: 8.04


Time List:
1. 10.10 R2 B F L2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U' L' D' R U F2 D' F' U2 F2 
2. 5.73 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 D' L B U2 B' D2 F' R' F beginning of ao5 and ao12
3. 5.90 R U D B' L' U' D B' L' B R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 F' U2 B' 
4. 6.07 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U R B U L2 D2 L' D' L2 B2 R 
5. 7.04 R D' L2 F' D B2 U L' U2 L' B2 R2 F2 B' U2 B R2 B R2 L2 F 
6. 8.09 L D B2 D2 L U R B D2 F B2 D' F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 - ao5 ends here
7. 8.13 B' U2 F L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 U' B2 D' L' R B L2 D' U L 
8. 7.68 F' R2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 B' U L2 B L F R U' 
9. 7.94 F' U' R' B U2 F' R' F2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 
10. 7.60 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R' F' D' L' F L2 F' 
11. 6.70 F' B2 L' B2 R' U B2 R' U F B2 U2 R U2 R U2 L' F2 R2 U2 
12. 7.06 U' D L' B2 U' F' D F2 U' R U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 U' 
13. 8.83 R2 B2 U' R' D2 F B2 D L' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D B2 U - ao12 ends here
14. 7.00 B' L' B2 R2 U F D' L D2 R D2 B' R2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 
15. 7.02 B' F2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 L' B' U2 F2 U L2 D F L' 
16. 7.63 U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 U2 R B2 L B R F' L U' L' D' 
17. 7.79 L' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 B U' L2 R2 B U2 F L2 R F2 
18. 8.17 B R B R L D R2 B F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' 
19. 7.62 F R2 F2 R U' F U' B' U F' B2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D B2 
20. 8.68 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R F2 R2 D2 U' B' L F' R2 F D F2 D2 U 
21. 8.82 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 D2 U' L D2 R2 F2 U R U' F' L U' 
22. 7.94 D2 L U2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 L2 R' F R2 D2 L' D2 U' L B' D2 R 
23. 7.71 F B' D L' U R D B' D' L' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 U 
24. 8.06 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B L' B D2 F L B U2 R U2 
25. 8.58 R2 F2 D2 F' R' B L2 U' B R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' D2 B2 F 
26. 7.86 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' D R2 D2 F R' D' L U2 F2 
27. 9.58 B R F B2 R D' F' D2 L D B L2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 
28. 8.02 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B U2 F U B2 D F' R F U 
29. 9.64 U2 L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R U' R F D2 R2 D F' R B 
30. 7.59 U' B2 R U F2 U L D' F' D F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F 
31. 9.83 R' U' D R' U2 L D' L F' R' F2 R' D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 
32. 7.72 B' R' D2 F' L' D' R' B F2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 U2 L D2 B2 D' 
33. 7.90 R F' D2 F' U B R D' F' R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 L' B2 R B' 
34. 7.89 L2 D2 B U2 B' U2 F L2 D2 R2 F L D' U2 R' U F R2 U' B2 
35. 8.91 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F U2 R F' L F' U' R B 
36. 6.58 L B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 B D' U2 L2 F' D2 L B' D U 
37. 7.81 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 B U' F2 D' B L F' R' U L 
38. 7.68 L2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L B' D' L' F2 U' B2 L F' 
39. 7.83 L B' R2 D' B2 R D R' U' F R2 F2 D2 R2 L D2 L' U2 F2 
40. 8.31 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' R' D2 F' L F2 L' R D' F' U2 
41. 5.71 R' B D L U R' D' B' D F2 L' U2 L F2 L F2 R2 B2 L' 
42. 7.99 D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' L2 R' U' L' D2 B R2 F' D 
43. 7.74 D2 L2 D2 R D2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U B2 L R2 F R2 F' D' U2 
44. 9.03 R F U2 B' D F R U D' R' U2 B2 D2 R U2 L B2 R D2 L2 
45. 7.74 F2 L2 D' L' B2 U F L D B R F' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 
46. 7.85 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R B' U' B L2 D B U' F' 
47. 8.44 L' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 F L2 R F2 D' B2 U B' L2 
48. 9.07 L B D2 L B' U2 D F2 B U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 
49. 7.98 L' D2 R B' R F' L' D' R2 F' B2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U 
50. 6.82 R2 D' R F' L F2 U2 L' U' R' F2 D2 L' D2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L B' 
51. 6.23 D2 F2 B D L U' R2 B' D B2 U R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 
52. 7.14 L D2 U2 L' B2 F2 L U2 R' U B R D' F L' B' F' U L 
53. 7.76 B2 L2 F2 R B2 L' R' F2 D2 F2 U' F' D B2 D2 L2 F' L R' B' 
54. 7.82 F R D F U L' B U' R U' F2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U L' 
55. 8.75 F2 R B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' D' B U' B F U B2 R2 
56. 8.16 B2 U2 L2 F2 D U F2 R2 U' L F L2 D2 F' D' R F D2 R' 
57. 7.67 U' B R B' D' L2 F' L' U L' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 D' 
58. 8.55 B' D R L' B U B' U2 B D' U2 R B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' 
59. 8.14 L2 F2 D F R2 B' L F L U2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' 
60. 9.02 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 R' U' B L' D2 B2 D B2 U' R 
61. 8.25 B R B2 U F' U D R U' L' D' B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 
62. 8.33 U D F' R' L U F B2 U' F2 B R2 L2 F U2 B' R2 F R2 L2 
63. 7.89 D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' U R D B2 F D' B' L2 R2 D2 
64. 7.67 U2 D2 F2 B' L' F R' U L2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U 
65. 8.69 R F2 L F2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 L' D L' B2 U2 R F' L2 F' R' 
66. 8.42 D R D2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D' B F D B' U2 R2 B2 
67. 7.63 U' D L U' R2 U B2 R F2 D2 F R2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L 
68. 7.18 L F U' L2 U R U2 L U' R L' F2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 D 
69. 9.15 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L F2 D F R2 U' B2 L R' D2 
70. 7.13 L' D' B L' F' R B' D2 F' U F' R2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F 
71. 7.82 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L R' F U' R' D2 U' F R2 B' 
72. 7.10 L' D2 F2 U R F U B L D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' 
73. 8.29 F' L' U2 R' F L' B D L' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 
74. 7.88 F' U' B D2 R' U2 B' U F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' 
75. 7.26 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R D' B D' R D B' R' F' U' 
76. 8.73 R2 L U2 B2 U D' R U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 D2 B' 
77. 8.12 D2 U2 B' L2 B F D2 B' F' R' B2 F' U2 L D' L2 B F2 U' 
78. 9.28 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L R' D' B2 F U R D' F U2 R' D2 
79. 7.81 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R F' R' D' B F2 L' D B' L 
80. 8.60 D2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U' R' B' D2 F' U 
81. 7.92 B' R B' U B' D' L D' B' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F' 
82. 8.05 U R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U2 R' D2 B U F U2 B2 R2 D L2 
83. 7.82 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' R U L' R D B2 D2 L' R2 
84. 7.79 F L' B' L' F B' R2 U' L F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F' 
85. 8.08 L' U' F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' B R' F' D' B' L U' F' D L2 
86. 7.64 U2 L U R' F R B' L' U B2 U2 B2 R2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 
87. 8.73 F' D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 B' F U' L D' R B2 R D2 
88. 6.44 R B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' R F R D2 L B D U2 L R B' 
89. 8.15 D F2 R U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' F' U' R' B2 R2 B' L U B2 
90. 9.50 B L2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' F' U2 F' D B U2 F2 R D' 
91. 8.64 B2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' B U2 L' U2 L' D B2 U' 
92. 7.80 F' L U L' B' R2 U2 B D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L' 
93. 8.98 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' R U2 F2 R' U' L' D2 F D' 
94. 7.65 B F R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 R U B2 L' R U R2 U L 
95. 8.90 U' B2 D R2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L' F2 D L U' F L' R2 D 
96. 6.57 L U2 B2 F2 L2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R' B' D2 U2 B' U R' B2 R' D2 
97. 8.39 L' D L D L2 D' F B' R D' R' U2 D2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 
98. 10.47 R2 F2 D' F2 D L' U2 B L' F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 
99. 9.39 B D' R' B R F2 L' F D2 R' U2 R2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' D2 
100. 6.92 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 U R B' R F' L' D2 B2 F2 R D' 
101. 6.69 U2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 U2 F U' R U L D2 F2 R2 U' L2 
102. 7.34 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 L B L' F2 L' R2 F2 D L 
103. 8.79 L2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' B D' F R' U2 R' D 
104. 8.61 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 F R' U L B2 R' D' B F' L' 
105. 7.97 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 F R D' U2 F' D2 B' U B' 
106. 10.67 R B2 D B' U2 F B2 R F' R2 B' R2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B D2 L' 
107. 8.00 B2 U2 R D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R B' D' L' B' U' R2 F' R2 F' D2 
108. 9.10 F' U2 L F U' L B' D2 L2 D' L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B2 
109. 6.80 F U2 L2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 R F R2 D U B' U' B2 D2 
110. 8.54 L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 U L2 D2 R' D' R' B' D F' R' B R 
111. 8.33 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F L' D2 U L' F2 D' L' B2 
112. 7.25 R2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 B' L D B' U2 L' B F D2 F R2 
113. 6.11 L' F2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 L' D F U' F2 R2 F U2 
114. 7.98 B2 U2 L2 D' F U' F R' U2 L U2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' 
115. 9.66 D' U' L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' D2 B2 D L U L2 U L 
116. 8.49 F L F' B' L2 U' B2 R F2 U D2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 D B2 D' 
117. 8.74 R B2 L B' D R' D2 F B2 R L2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F2 B U2 D2 B' 
118. 8.85 R' F2 L D B' U2 R B2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 
119. 7.83 U2 R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 R F2 L2 B' D2 U' B U L U2 B2 L 
120. 9.53 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U B2 R F' D' B2 R' U2 B2 F D2 R' 
121. 9.53 D' B R2 U2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 L D B U L' R D U

PB Ao5, ao12, ao50, and ao100. Got in the zone for a while so I decided to try a big session.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> PB Ao5, ao12, ao50, and ao100. Got in the zone for a while so I decided to try a big session.



Nice. That font tho


----------



## kcl (Feb 27, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> Nice. That font tho



​u wot m8


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> ​u wot m8



oi that's a funni lukking font u got ther


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Broke my 4x4 PB single and Ao3! Scrambles were from the weekly competition.

Single - 1:18.19 minutes.
Mo3 - 1:26.08


----------



## Genesis (Feb 27, 2015)

Did some skewb solves
12/50/100
4.26/4.91/5.04
Sub 5 ao50 is kinda cool, I guess?


----------



## mafergut (Feb 27, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, 29.71 4x4 single!!! Second sub-30, second best ever.



Come on! How can you solve a 4x4 in less than 30secs! I still have a (terrible) solve around that time once in a while... with my 3x3 

Btw, there mustn't be a lot of people that can go below 30sec on 4x4, right?

In summary: VGJ!

EDIT: answering my own question, there are exactly 36 people with an official sub-30 in the WCA page. I hope to see you up there in the next ranking!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 27, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, 29.71 4x4 single!!! Second sub-30, second best ever.



Nice wow! My 3x3 stage takes that long on average lol


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 27, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-26
> solves/total: 121/121
> 
> 
> ...



O God... In the meanwhile I am stil around 9.5 avg...
VGJ anyway!!!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 27, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> gj 3x3 stuff



whoa, didn't know you were -that- fast  nice!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 27, 2015)

4. (16.44) B' L2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L' F' R' U' L2 U2 B' R2 

y' B' L' U F'//first block

couldn't reconstruct the rest


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2015)

8. 10.31 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L B U F' R' U F2 U2 R' L2 U2
9. 13.78 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F R D2 F2 U' L' U2 B2 R B2
10. 14.05 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U' F' R D' B2 U R' L' B D U2
11. 10.64 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L' D' U' B2 D2 R F R U' L2 U'
12. 8.10 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B R' U B L F L2 D' U2 L'
= 11.58

Method neutral, on cam 

Reconstruction of the 8:
L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B R' U B L F L2 D' U2 L'

x'
U B U' D2
F2
R' U R' U' R'
R' U2 R U' R' U' r
U M' U M
U M2 U2

lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> 8. 10.31 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L B U F' R' U F2 U2 R' L2 U2
> 9. 13.78 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F R D2 F2 U' L' U2 B2 R B2
> 10. 14.05 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U' F' R D' B2 U R' L' B D U2
> 11. 10.64 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L' D' U' B2 D2 R F R U' L2 U'
> ...



Do an ao100 method neutral pls

Be the first sub-10 method neutral pls


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 27, 2015)

fail... Still an okay average i suppose But i couldnt roll any of the times into anything better.

Average of 5: 10.11
1. 10.57 R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R U R B2 L2 B' U' L2 F R2 
2. 10.80 U2 F2 R B' U2 R2 L' B R F2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 
3. (12.04) F2 U2 F U2 B D2 R2 B' F R2 F2 U' L' F D' R D2 B2 F2 U 
4. (7.51) D B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' F' R2 B R F' R' F' L' 
5. 8.95 D2 L U2 B2 R' U2 L' R D2 R' U B L' B' F D' R B R' U'


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Do an ao100 method neutral pls
> 
> Be the first sub-10 method neutral pls


I've done one before; it was something sub-14.
But sub-10? I don't think I'll ever get there.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 27, 2015)

Avg12 PB out of nowhere.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-27
avg of 12: 8.69

Time List:
1. 7.58 L D R' F U F2 L2 R2 D R U' L F2 R' D' B2 U' L2 B F U D' L' F U' 
2. 8.72 L F D' F2 L2 B' L D' R' U2 D F2 R U' B D2 L2 R' F2 U2 R2 L B2 R2 D' 
3. 8.40 L2 F R2 F' L' F D B U D' L U' D L2 R F R2 U2 L R' F D2 R' U B2 
4. 8.58 U R2 U2 B F' L R B U' R B D U' F B L2 R2 U R' F U' B' R2 U2 L 
5. 9.50 U' R2 F' B2 L2 F U' B2 D2 R F R' D U R' L2 D' L R D2 F' B' L R' D 
6. 7.29 D' U' F U2 F2 L U2 L U' B2 F' L' R' B2 R' B' L' F U2 B' R' B D R' U 
7. (11.06) B2 R' D' U2 L' U' F' R2 F2 U' L' B' D' F2 R2 U2 R' F' D' L' B D2 F' B2 L2 
8. 8.61 L2 R2 D B2 U R2 B L R' F2 R' U' L2 B L2 U L D F' L2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 
9. 9.62 U2 D L' R2 U2 B2 L2 B L F U' F2 D2 U B2 F' D L' B2 F R' U B R B 
10. (6.97) B' L2 R2 U' B U' R F D F2 D' B' F U' L2 F' D2 U B' D U2 L2 F U F 
11. 9.41 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' B' U R' U' D2 B' F' U B2 D U L R' F U' B F2 U' R' 
12. 9.20 U2 F2 R' L2 F' B D R' F L2 R' D2 L2 F U' F B2 R' B2 D F L2 U2 F L


----------



## mafergut (Feb 27, 2015)

Accomplishment and frustration at the same time.
I was not having the feeling it was a great solve so I didn't push 100% during the A-perm, didn't hurry up too much to hit the bar and stop the timer... when I realized it was just 0.07 short of my full-step PB I was like, oh my! I could have shaved a tenth or more and make this my new PB 

47. 15.04 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R' B2 L B' D' U' R' U' L B2 F' R2 D

x2 y2
F L F R u R'
y' L' U L
can't reconstruct the rest, other that it was an A-perm


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Do an ao100 method neutral pls


did another without ZZ because I suck at ZZ (and no CFCE because I never remember), PB



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
27-Feb-2015 19:06:57 - 20:03:55

Mean: 12.71
Average: 12.69
Best time: 9.78
Median: 12.67
Worst time: 17.00
Standard deviation: 1.39

Best average of 5: 11.74
18-22 - 12.04 (11.08) (14.14) 11.10 12.07

Best average of 12: 12.17
15-26 - 12.68 12.85 12.11 12.04 11.08 14.14 11.10 12.07 (14.68) 12.56 (10.32) 11.03



Spoiler: Times



1. 11.35 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D B D B L D' U2 L' D' U' R'
2. 13.17 R2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B' F2 R U2 F' D2 R' U B' L
3. 11.66 B2 D' L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F U R' U2 F L2 D' U2 F' L U
4. 12.31 L2 D U L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 B' D' R2 D U2 L D2 B2 D U2
5. 11.75 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R B' L F' D R2 B' L2 F2 D'
6. 14.23 R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' F R B' F D2 R2 L D U'
7. 12.82 D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B' R U R2 U' F U F' R2 L U2
8. 11.51 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F' R' D' U2 L2 F' R L' D F2 U'
9. 15.17 D L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 R L' B' D2 F D' R' B F D U2
10. 13.55 U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U L D F U' F' L D2 U' L' U2
11. 11.62 U' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U F' L2 D' B D2 L2 B2 R' F' U'
12. 13.86 D U L2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U B' L' F D U R' B' F L B L'
13. 10.44 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 F2 R' L' D B2 D R2 B' F' U L' U2
14. 14.52 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D L2 D B2 D2 F' R2 U' F2 L U R B' F R B2 U2
15. 12.68 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 U R2 B D2 R' L B' L' D2 F2 U L' U
16. 12.85 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 D B2 U F L' B' R' D F' D2 F2 U R
17. 12.11 L2 U B2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 U R2 B D L F' R' D' U2 B' L' F2 U'
18. 12.04 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R' U L2 D U L' B D2 R2 U2
19. 11.08 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U F2 L D2 U2 F' D U' F2 R2 U' L'
20. 14.14 L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L' U B F R' F' D2 U R F' U2
21. 11.10 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' L F R' F R' B F2 R F L'
22. 12.07 D F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 B' D U2 F' R' D F' L' U F R2
23. 14.68 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R B U2 F D B U L' D2 L' D2
24. 12.56 B2 U L2 D' U' F2 U R2 U R2 D2 F D B2 R D' U2 R U' R'
25. 10.32 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D F2 D U L R2 F2 D F' R2 F U' L F
26. 11.03 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D L B L2 U2 L' F D2 L2
27. 15.56 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D B D R U L2 B' L' U' B' F'
28. 12.13 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R' F' L' U2 L2 F' L D2 F U2
29. 15.03 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F L D2 L D R' U' F L D' B
30. 13.23 D U B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 B' L' D' B2 D F' D U F L' D
31. 14.15 U B2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 U L2 B' L2 F L' D R' B2 F U R
32. 12.72 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R U' L2 F R2 D B2 U L' D' L2
33. 14.76 R2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 F' L' D' U2 B2 F R'
34. 9.78 D2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D' B' R' D' B2 L2 D' R U2 B2 U2
35. 11.97 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B U R' U L' B R' F U B2 D'
36. 12.40 L2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U B R' D2 R2 L' D F2 R L U'
37. 13.44 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D R2 L2 F2 U B' U' F2 D2 U R B' F D' R2 U
38. 13.94 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U' B' L' F' D2 B' R' L2 U' B F2 U'
39. 11.05 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L' F2 U' F' D' B U' L2 F' L D2
40. 12.61 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F L' F L F' R' U R2 F' R'
41. 12.78 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 R' B' R2 B2 R' D R2 U'
42. 11.82 F2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L B R2 F' U' R' B2 L' F2 R' F L'
43. 13.65 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 B D2 B' R U2 F D2 R' U' L'
44. 13.65 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B' F R F2 D L U2 R2 U F
45. 10.79 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D L B D U F' L B F' R2 F L
46. 11.82 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U' F L' D L2 D' R L B2 D' L'
47. 13.57 U R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F' R' L' F2 U' F R2 L U' B' U
48. 11.72 D' L2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F' U' L' D' L2 B2 R2 B U B2
49. 12.88 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' B' R B' D' B' L2 F2 U' L2 U'
50. 10.90 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B R L2 B' U2 L F2 R' F'
51. 12.07 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 R F U L' D F R' D2 L' F2
52. 12.77 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' D' R U B' L' U R2 D' L' U2
53. 11.55 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B D' L' F U' B U L U' R B2 U'
54. 12.97 D R2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' B' L2 U2 F' R D2 F U' L
55. 13.50 D2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F L' D' L2 D' U L2 B2 U' F
56. 13.93 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L2 B2 D U L' F2 L B D U R B' D U2
57. 13.10 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U L2 F' U2 R' L2 U2 L B D2 R' B2 D'
58. 11.06 U R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L B' U2 L' B' U' B' D
59. 11.73 R2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D' F D' R B' D' B D L2 U L'
60. 15.67 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F L2 F R' L U' R2 B R2 D'
61. 11.72 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L B2 F D R' B' F2 U2 L' B' U2
62. 13.98 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D R' D L2 B' D L' U L2 B' D'
63. 12.43 U' B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 B' R' L2 D L' F U R U2
64. 11.58 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' R2 L2 B2 L' D L' B' L' U2
65. 14.12 U L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L' F2 U R' D' R2 F R' L' U
66. 12.31 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D L D' U2 L U F D2 L2 F D' U'
67. 11.40 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B U F' U R B U2 B2 L' D L
68. 10.75 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B D' B2 D R' U' R' U B R'
69. 14.49 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R L' B' L2 F D F' U2 B' L' U2
70. 11.99 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' D' L U F R2 U B' D2 R U2
71. 12.11 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F L2 U' B D B2 D2 B2 L D L
72. 12.65 U F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 L2 D' B' R2 L' U' L2 U F U L'
73. 14.71 R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 L' U F R F D L' D2 F U2
74. 17.00 D2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 F' U F2 R2 B F R' D2 B L U'
75. 11.64 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 D2 L B' R D' L' B2 D' R2 F L2 D
76. 11.30 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D U' F U R2 B2 R' D2 B' L D2 U'
77. 13.40 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F' L' D' R F' U' F2 D2 B D2 U'
78. 13.24 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 L B' U' F' U B' L' B' U2
79. 11.92 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D L' U2 F' D B2 D2 L B' R D2 U'
80. 12.52 F2 D' U' R2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F L F' R L' D' L2 F R2 U'
81. 12.76 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 D' B' D2 F' L' B L2 D2 U R D2
82. 14.90 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L D2 U' B' F' R' L' U2
83. 13.77 D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R' F2 D L B' R D2 B2 L D' U2
84. 10.21 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' D F2 R2 U' F' U' L' B' D U
85. 13.42 D2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' F' R2 D' F2 R B F2 U' R' U
86. 15.43 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' L F L2 B' U2 F L U B' U
87. 12.50 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L' D2 U2 F L' U' B' L2 D' R U2
88. 10.73 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U L2 U' B2 L B U B2 R U' B D U2 R
89. 12.33 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D U R D L B' R D' R D L U
90. 10.79 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D R' D' L2 D' F' D' F2 L B U2 R2
91. 13.31 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R B D' U' B2 D' R' D L' D
92. 12.81 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B' F L D2 F D' R' U F' R2
93. 10.26 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D U' R' B2 D F L2 U R' F L2 B' L'
94. 14.76 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' R' B2 D2 B' L' F2 U2 L2 D' F U'
95. 13.21 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B U L' D2 R' F' D' F2 R'
96. 12.66 B2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F U' B' L' D' F' D F2 R2 D2 U'
97. 12.93 D' U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' U' R2 U2 L' F' U F2 U'
98. 13.54 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 U L U L2 U' B' L' F' R D L2
99. 12.82 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L U' B' D2 B2 L' D F D2 U'
100. 13.07 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 F' D2 U F D R' B2 R' F2 U'






E: Rolled to 12.65


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2015)

Average of 12: 18.72
1. 20.16 U' D F' L B' R D' B F D2 L B2 L' B' R B' D B2 L2 R 
2. 17.80 U2 F' L' D' U2 F2 B' R' B2 D' R2 U2 R B' F U' R' D2 U R2 
3. (24.37) D2 B D' B2 U' B' L D' R2 B2 U B R2 L2 F2 B U2 R F B2 
4. 20.01 F L D2 L B' L R F U' R2 B2 D B L U' F' D L U F 
5. 19.06 L2 F' R U L U L2 U2 R' U2 B' D U' R L2 D' F2 L B D2 
6. 21.50 R L2 B' L' D' F2 B R2 F D' B' U2 F' U B U2 L2 F' R F 
7. 19.63 F' D R' D2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 R U2 L B2 R L2 D U2 L U R2 
8. 17.66 D U B2 L2 D R' L' B R D2 U R B' R F L2 D2 R U D 
9. 17.24 B R B2 R2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 U D L U2 R F L U R' F' L' 
10. 17.43 D' B2 R L B2 F' L B' F R' B' L' R2 D2 B R2 U F2 U F' 
11. 16.73 B' R' L2 F2 B U D' B R U' F' R2 D B' U2 B2 L2 B L B2 
12. (16.16) R' L2 F R B' R' L' U' L' D L' U2 F2 R' F' U B' L U' F' 

I got a little eager afterwards and messed up a lot


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 27, 2015)

Ao5 PB = 12.86 
12.92, 11.66, 13.12, 12.78, 12.87
That was really fast.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 27, 2015)

2:53.93 6x6 PB single ^^


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> 8. 10.31 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L B U F' R' U F2 U2 R' L2 U2
> 9. 13.78 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F R D2 F2 U' L' U2 B2 R B2
> 10. 14.05 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U' F' R D' B2 U R' L' B D U2
> 11. 10.64 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L' D' U' B2 D2 R F R U' L2 U'
> ...



dat movecount ;


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 27, 2015)

lol 2x2 1.35 U' R' U' F' U F
solve : y' z' F2 R U R' U' F' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2015)

omg roux
Average of 5: 19.17
1. 17.85 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 R B2 F' U2 R' U L2 F D2 L F' 
2. 20.84 U2 B U2 R2 B D2 L2 B R2 D2 B U R U F' D L2 B L F' U' 
3. (15.30) B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D L' B F2 U R' D2 F2 D2 R2 D 
4. (27.33) D2 B2 L' U2 B' D' R2 F' U L' F2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 U' 
5. 18.81 F R U' F2 D B R2 U2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2015)

First 5 7x7 solves in 2 weeks

5:31.49, 4:39.14, 5:17.02, 5:03.08, 5:16.68

The 4:39 is my second best single ever, solves 2-4 make a 4:59.75 mo3, finally got a sub 5 yay


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 28, 2015)

(15.75) F2 U' R' L D' F D' B' U D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2
wtfwtfwtf
I'm switching to roux; got a really really awesome single. 

I had a decent second block, short cmll, and a 4b-c skip lol.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 14.98
worst time: 29.65

current avg5: 21.52 (σ = 2.44)
best avg5: 19.17 (σ = 1.53)

current avg12: 21.53 (σ = 2.13)
best avg12: 20.57 (σ = 1.41)

current avg50: 21.57 (σ = 2.24)
best avg50: 21.45 (σ = 2.30)

current avg100: 21.75 (σ = 2.72)
best avg100: 21.75 (σ = 2.72)

session avg: 21.78 (σ = 2.63)
session mean: 21.83

Sub-20 incoming!


----------



## AWESOME72727 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've been cubing for about four months and already have a sub-50 avg (in general; I don't time for averages but usually I get from 40-45 sec) and just today I completely blew off my old record of 35.43 sec and got 27.03 sec(!!!!)! Haha I remem when I thought 1 minute was good


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 28, 2015)

Yesss finally sub-20 ao100! Pb used to be 20.21

number of times: 98/100
best time: 15.53
worst time: 38.46

current avg5: 20.32 (σ = 1.30)
best avg5: 17.57 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 19.66 (σ = 1.84)
best avg12: 18.41 (σ = 0.94)

current avg50: 19.65 (σ = 1.61)
best avg50: 19.43 (σ = 1.39)

current avg100: 19.91 (σ = 1.81)
best avg100: 19.91 (σ = 1.81)

Beat my pb ao50 too, it had been 19.85


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 28, 2015)

7.865 D R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B' R F' R2 B2 D' L' B L B

z2 y
D2 F R2 D' R2 U R // Xcross (7/7)
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (8/15)
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-3 (11/26)
U2 r' F r U' r' F r // F2L-4 (8/34)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL (11/45)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL (16/61)

61/7.865 = 7.756 TPS

Edit: 8.439 AO5, second best and another sub 8.5 AO5.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2015)

7.18 3x3 NL single on ttw, forgot to save the scramble. 2nd best NL single I think


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 28, 2015)

9.787 3x3 PB AO100. 10.134 A0750, done over 3 days.

edit:
7.178 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 L' F L' U2 B' F2 U' R F L U2

x'
D' M D2 U' R D2 // Xcross
U R' U R U' y r' F r // F2L-2
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-3
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4
R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R' U' // OLLCP

edit2:

8.278 AO5: 7.525, 8.506, 8.805, 6.710, 10.089
7 was an easy ZBLL, 6.710 was OLS - PLL skip. my old AO5 was my oldest 3x3 PB from last December. Also, rolled the ao100 to 9.604.


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2015)

59.17 K4 single.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 28, 2015)

6x6

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:48.58 PB
worst time: 2:09.36

current mo3: 1:56.33
best mo3: 1:54.49 PB

current avg5: 1:56.47
best avg5: 1:56.47 PB

current avg12: 1:57.16
best avg12: 1:57.16 PB

current avg100: 2:01.17
best avg100: 2:01.17 PB

yay!!!


----------



## imvelox (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 6x6
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 1:48.58 PB
> ...



Damn so good gj!
How long Have you taken to do a 6x6 avg100?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 28, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Damn so good gj!
> How long did you take to do a 6x6 avg100?



Thanx! It took me 5 hours with lots of small breaks in there


----------



## imvelox (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Thanx! It took me 5 hours with lots of small breaks in there



Wat ahah 100 solves in a day are insane, i get tired after Many solves with big cubes


----------



## JemFish (Feb 28, 2015)

Got a stickerless Guhong and an SS 5x5. They're amazing; I've found a new 3BLD main, and 5BLD and 5x5 speed main also, although I'm not really interested in speedsolving big cubes.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 28, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Wat ahah 100 solves in a day are insane, i get tired after Many solves with big cubes



I know that Feeling and I wanted to stop the session but than I broke my single PB and wanted to get a good mo3 and ended with a ao100


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 28, 2015)

6x6x6 (yau5)

3:10.62 single (PB by 12 seconds, edges were so smooth <3)
3:44.10, 3:37.78, 3:22.22 = 3:34.70 mo3
3:44.10, 3:37.78, 3:22.22, 3:58.39, 4:11.70, 3:43.53, 3:56.70, 3:46.92, 3:49.11, 3:51.40, 3:10.62, 3:53.83 = 3:46.40 ao12


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 28, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-28
avg of 5: 6.67

Time List:
1. 6.34 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L U2 F U B' D2 F D F' L' 
2. (5.67) B2 D2 R B2 D2 B U' F R B2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 
3. (7.51) F2 D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 R D' F D2 R U B R B' F' 
4. 7.02 R2 F2 D' L F B2 D B2 U' D2 L' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 R 
5. 6.65 F2 D' F B' U' F' L U F' L' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L2


----------



## mafergut (Feb 28, 2015)

Yesterday I was 0.07 short of beating my 3x3 full-step PB but today, finally and after almost 3 months I beat it.
I also have beaten my Ao100 and tried my new Yuxin (only for the 1st 50 solves). I have to say I don't like it that much for now, but it is still too soon to say.
Also 2nd best Ao12 and Ao50.
I had to roll the Ao100 for 20 more solves to get rid of some very bad initial solves with the Yuxin.

The single:

99. *14.78* R D2 B D2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F' D' R2 B L' R2 U L R 

The session:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-28
solves/total: 120/120

avg of 5 best: 19.03 (σ = 1.82)
avg of 12 best: 19.80 (σ = 1.86)
avg of 50 best: 20.83 (σ = 1.71)
avg of 100* best: 21.19 (σ = 2.07)*

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 23.02[Yuxin] R' D' F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 F' L2 U B' U2 R' U' F 
2. 24.02 B U D L2 U2 R B' U R U B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' 
3. 24.58 D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F' U L U2 R D2 L U' 
4. 25.94 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U R B2 R D' F L2 U L 
5. 23.90 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 D F2 L R B2 U' L F2 L2 F2 
6. 22.75 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F' D' U' L F2 D' R2 B2 F L' 
7. 18.40 D2 L' U' F' B' R2 L2 U D2 F R2 U2 F U2 D2 F2 B' D2 F2 
8. 17.37 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 F L' F2 L' B' D B' F' U' R2 U2 
9. 25.13 F2 D' L' D2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' R2 B' L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 
10. 24.25 R F U R F2 D L F' D U2 F R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B D 
11. 17.11 L2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F U L' D B' R' D L D' B2 F2 
12. 24.11 L U' R' U' D2 B D' F2 U B2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' U2 B2 D 
13. 20.09 L2 D' R F2 R L' F R' U2 L U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 B' 
14. 30.15 U R2 F' R2 F R2 F L2 B R2 B D2 R' D' B' F L' D2 B F2 
15. 23.02 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' D2 B' R' D' L U2 B L2 R' 
16. 22.10 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 L' B F' U R' F L F' D U2 B2 
17. 25.44 U F2 U L' F2 B' D2 F U2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 D' 
18. 21.09 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 L' B U' R' D2 B R2 B2 L2 
19. 22.03 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L' D' B' R2 F2 D R U B' D 
20. 23.46 R F2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 R U2 B R' F D2 L B D U F D' 
21. 20.71 U' B' U2 R2 B L2 B2 F U2 F L2 D2 L' B' R' F D' R2 F D 
22. 15.94 F2 L2 B' R F L' U L' B' L2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 L D2 R2 
23. 23.51 F L B' R B' U R D2 L D F U2 F' D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
24. 20.93 B2 L B2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F' D' R' D' R2 F' D L2 F L' 
25. 18.00 R2 D R' D2 R2 D2 F B R' D B2 R2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 U R2 F' 
26. 18.29 D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F R F' D L' D F' R' F L' F' 
27. 18.20 U' B2 L D' L' U2 F B L' F U2 B2 R B2 R2 L D2 R F2 
28. 21.68 B2 L' B2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' D L2 F D2 L' B' L' D F2 U 
29. 27.14 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L2 R D R' B' F' L2 D' L D U2 
30. 22.77 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' U2 B' L' U2 L' D' U' R 
31. 18.00[PLL skip] U2 R' F2 L U' F B D F2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' D2 B2 D' 
32. 26.10 L2 B R2 B' D2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 D' B2 L R' U L2 B' D2 F2 
33. 37.40 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 D L' R' B D R2 F2 R2 F L2 F' 
34. 19.23 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B D B2 U' R D' F' D' U2 
35. 39.26 D2 B L' F' U' L U F' D' B2 U2 D2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 
36. 25.14 F2 D B U B L U2 R D' F L2 B' L2 B' U2 B R2 B' R2 F' 
37. 24.82 B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D' U' L' D' F' R' U' L2 B L' F' 
38. 20.70 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R U F L B' F' L B2 U' F' 
39. 20.18 D2 R' D L F' L2 F D R' U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' 
40. 24.90 R' B2 L D2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R F' L' D2 B2 U L2 R' D L2 F2 
41. 19.34 U2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F R2 U R' D R D U2 B2 F 
42. 20.38 U' L2 D F2 D2 F' U R' F' U2 B R2 F R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 R' 
43. 22.50 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 R D2 F' R' U' F U' B L2 
44. 22.06 F' D2 F R2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 F' U B2 D2 R B U2 L' D' U2 L2 
45. 20.84 B' R2 B F L2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U F' L U2 B F R F' R' F2 
46. 24.31 F2 R D B' U2 D B' L' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 D2 B2 D2 B' R 
47. 21.47 R U' F' U F2 D' B R' F L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 
48. 20.64 R U2 F2 R' D2 R U2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 F' D R2 U' B F2 
49. 30.22 U2 B D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B D' B' R2 F' L F' L D 
50. 25.87 R2 B D2 F U' B2 L2 F2 U' F R' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L 
51. 15.29[Chilong] F2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U' L F2 R' B' L2 F R2 U R' U 
52. 20.11 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D U F' L2 D B D F R' B 
53. 22.70 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B' U L D2 L F2 D' B' L2 
54. 18.40 F2 R2 L B U F B2 R B2 D F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L 
55. 20.78 F' R2 L2 U' F2 L D' F2 D R2 B R2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 D2 F 
56. 18.51 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 F' D' L2 D2 B L' F' D U' R 
57. 21.34 D2 B U2 F2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 U' L' R2 U L' R D' R2 F' L 
58. 18.09 U B R' F B R2 D B2 D' R' U' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' R2 
59. 18.84 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D R D B' U2 F U2 R2 D' F2 
60. 20.09 B U2 F L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F D B' R' B2 R2 F' D L D' F' 
61. 23.13 U2 D2 R2 B L2 D F' R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B 
62. 22.07 U2 D' R' F2 U2 B' D2 R' L2 U' L2 B' L2 B U2 B R2 U2 D2 F 
63. 24.50 L' B' L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 B L U' L2 
64. 19.77 U' D B2 D L F' R B R F U L2 F2 B2 D' L2 U2 D' 
65. 18.28 R2 B2 U' B R' U2 F' B' D B' D' B2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 
66. 18.71 D' L' B L2 U F B R D' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' 
67. 20.38 D2 R2 D2 R B2 R D2 R B2 R' F D R U B' U' B2 L2 B2 L' 
68. 25.48 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D B2 U B2 F' U2 F' R B' L U2 B L2 R2 
69. 20.55 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D L D B2 R' D' R' B D R2 
70. 21.78 U B U2 D' F2 L' D F' R' D2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 F B2 L2 B2 D2 
71. 18.59 F2 R L2 F' L2 D' R' U F R2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R B2 L F2 U2 
72. 19.05 F2 D B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R U L D2 L' U B D2 U' 
73. 20.95 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 L D2 B U' L D' B' F U' R2 F2 L2 
74. 21.64 D' F2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 D' R F2 U' L F' L B2 F2 
75. 19.66 B L2 B' R' D' L' B' U' B2 R D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 U2 
76. 20.27 F' L' U D2 L2 F2 L' F' U R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 
77. 23.82 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L F' L' U2 B2 F' R B U' L2 
78. 20.87 L2 B U' F' D F B2 D' R F U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F 
79. 21.78 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 B' U' F' D B R D' F2 L2 R' 
80. 23.12 D' B2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R F' U' B' R2 F U2 L' D' R2 
81. 21.07 L2 F' D2 F D2 B2 U2 F R2 B L R F' U2 F2 U B' D2 U 
82. 24.77 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 F' L B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B F 
83. 27.03 F' D2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U' B2 L2 B' L' F2 D' R D 
84. 22.86 D' F L2 U2 F U2 B U2 B' U2 F' U B' D2 L' U' L F2 L' 
85. 19.61 L2 B D R' U B2 D' F' D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U B2 U' R2 U' 
86. 23.19 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 L2 D2 B U' L' F' U' R B2 U' L B' 
87. 21.22 F2 B2 D2 R U' F L F B' L' U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 
88. 20.87 R U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L F' D' L B U' R B2 L2 
89. 20.60 R2 B R2 L' D2 B R B U' R' B2 L U2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R 
90. 20.82 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B U2 F' R' U F' L U' R' 
91. 17.84[PLL skip] D2 L B R' U' L2 F' B R F2 D2 R2 F' B2 L2 B L2 U2 F U2 
92. 20.16 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B U' F R' B2 R' B2 R' U2 
93. 19.82 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 R' U' L2 B' F2 U' B2 L' D 
94. 24.20 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 R D' B' D' F D2 R U2 L' U 
95. 20.35 R' F' U2 L D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 F' R2 F2 R2 B U2 B R2 D2 F' 
96. 19.97 L' F2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 U R U2 F' D2 L2 F2 D L2 R 
97. 21.07 R U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B' D2 U2 R U R D2 R 
98. 23.94 U2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L' U' L2 F2 R F2 D' B' R 
99. 14.78 R D2 B D2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F' D' R2 B L' R2 U L R 
100. 19.00 L2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 R B2 L U' B L' D L U2 R' 
101. 21.34 D2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 D' F D U' B2 L' R' F2 R2 F 
102. 19.93 F' R2 D F2 U' R' F' L2 F' L U2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 
103. 25.24 B2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 D U L2 F D' L' R' D2 
104. 20.19 D2 B' L' U' R2 U2 R' U' F' D2 R U2 L' B2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 
105. 20.56 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U R B' D2 L D' F' D2 B2 F L 
106. 23.02 B D2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B' F2 U R B L D' B2 L' R D2 B 
107. 17.96 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R2 F' D' B' R2 B' D U L R U' 
108. 18.00 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B D' R B' F2 R' F R' F 
109. 21.14 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R' D F' U2 L U' B2 F2 U2 F2 
110. 16.87 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L B U B2 F L2 B' L' F' U 
111. 23.86 U2 F2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R' D U L D' L B' F' U F2 D' 
112. 20.82 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B' L2 F D2 R L2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U 
113. 20.03 D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D U' B' R D' L2 B 
114. 19.46 F R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' U' F2 B' L2 D U' L' D R2 D2 L 
115. 19.39 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U F2 R U F U' R U2 B F D' R' 
116. 22.32 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L' B' D R' D2 F2 L2 U F U' 
117. 22.23 B2 D F R2 U' B R U' B L D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U F2 
118. 22.33 U L' U2 R D2 L2 B2 R D2 U B D R D2 B' F D2 U 
119. 21.51 L' F D2 F U' B R' U' D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 F D2 
120. 20.58 U B' U2 R2 L U' D L' F R' D' F2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2 D R2 U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 28, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Got a stickerless Guhong and an SS 5x5. They're amazing; I've found a new 3BLD main, and 5BLD and 5x5 speed main also, although I'm not really interested in speedsolving big cubes.



to my knowledge you are not allowed yet to use stickerless cubes in comp.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 28, 2015)

Yay pb ao 5, 12, 50, 100.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Feb 28, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-28
avg of 5: 13.403

Time List:
1. 13.054 L' B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B D R U F D' L F' D' 
2. (16.416) F' D2 B R2 F2 L2 F R2 F' L' F D2 R2 D' F' L' R2 U' R' 
3. 14.241 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 U F' U2 B' R' U' L' B2 U B2 R' 
4. (12.023) U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 F' L' D' L2 B' F2 D2 U' 
5. 12.913 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' L R' D F U' R2 F'

Not sure if it's a accomplishment, but I managed to get 3 PLL skips in a average of 5. Still not even close to my pb though.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 28, 2015)

9.138 avg50!
9.393 avg100!

I decided yesterday to switch back to the Liying and it's already proving a good choice!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 28, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 9.138 avg50!
> 9.393 avg100!
> 
> I decided yesterday to switch back to the Liying and it's already proving a good choice!



I have a Huanying that I liked a lot but right now my main is a Chilong. I'm considering buying a Lying or the new Cong Design YueYing. Is the Liying so good as some people say?


----------



## mafergut (Feb 28, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> to my knowledge you are not allowed yet to use stickerless cubes in comp.



To forbid stickerless cubes in "eyes open" competition is already a bit of a nonsense but to forbid them for blindfold competition is just... well, I'm out of words. This should be changed.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 28, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I have a Huanying that I liked a lot but right now my main is a Chilong. I'm considering buying a Lying or the new Cong Design YueYing. Is the Liying so good as some people say?



WELL I've had mine since may last year, so it's good after you break it in. But the day after I got it, this happened https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3FH7GRpfc0


----------



## mafergut (Feb 28, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> WELL I've had mine since may last year, so it's good after you break it in. But the day after I got it, this happened https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3FH7GRpfc0



Great job! Not many people can say they have a 5.x time on 3x3.

I thought it was just me but it happened to you as well!!!! I refer to getting PBs the first day you get a new cube in the mail. One of my longest standing PBs was the time I did like on the 15th solve with my out-of-the-box YJ Chilong the day I got it. Now it is becoming more difficult to do that but, who knows, perhaps I can get a Liying and smash my PB, hehehe.

I have also heard that the Cong's Design YueYing is like an evolution of the Liying so, not sure which one to get. I'll probably end up getting both,


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2015)

Best average of 12: 11.26 *PB*
28-39 - 11.28 12.43 13.77 (8.41) 9.95 10.67 11.20 (14.79) 11.79 11.97 10.07 9.48

31-33 are 9.68 Mo3 and 31-35 are a 10.61 Ao5; neither is PB. Still no sub-10 Ao5 yet.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 28, 2015)

5.35 Pyra Ao100,


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 28, 2015)

FIRST SUB 10 AND PB - 9.34

R2 U L2 D2 L' D2 B U2 L2 D R' U B U' B' F' U' B2 D' R' F' U' B R U2

x2 y //Inspection
R' D L' D B2 //XCross [5/5]
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L 2 [8/13]
U L U' L' // F2L 3 // F2L 3[4/17]
y U R U' R' // F2L 4[4/21]
U' f R U R' U' f' // 2 Look OLL Cross[7/28]
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2 Look OLL Edges (Anti Sune) [8/36]
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (J Perm) [14/50]

50 moves / 9.34 = 5.35 TPS

alg.cubing.net

This solve was so easy, all the F2L pairs were in place, I didn't even know it was an xcross until I reconstructed so I'm happy I didn't screw it up. I'm also happy that I didn't mess up under pressure in the last layer because I could tell F2L was like 7 seconds. And that I got a REALLY easy PLL, not a stupid V, N, or G perm xD

EDIT: WAT SUB 14 Mo3??

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-28
mean of 3: 13.97

Time List:
1. 17.70 D2 F2 L2 U D F L F2 D2 F' L' B U L D2 F' U2 B' F' L D F' D L2 B2 
2. 9.34 R2 U L2 D2 L' D2 B U2 L2 D R' U B U' B' F' U' B2 D' R' F' U' B R U2 
3. 14.87 D' B R2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 R' L2 D' R' B2 D' U B' R2 B' F' L' D' R2 B' D' L'

I only have like 10 sub 14s AND NOW I HAVE A Mo3!!!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 1, 2015)

5x5 PBs Yay sub 2:00!

1:55.27 ao5
1:59.90 ao12


----------



## ottozing (Mar 1, 2015)

Skewb stuff

2.969 avg12
3.279 avg25
3.492 avg50
3.581 avg100
3.631 avg150


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 1, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Skewb stuff
> 
> 2.969 avg12
> 3.279 avg25
> ...



Why am I not watching a video of every one of these solves right now?!?!?!?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 1, 2015)

6x6 PBs:

2:41.05 single
2:59.83 Mo3


----------



## Iggy (Mar 1, 2015)

4:30.26 7x7 PB single, sub 4:30 fail  Centers were done at like 2:12


----------



## Puggins (Mar 1, 2015)

Finally got around to start ZBLL.

3/72 algorithms complete on the T-Set.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 1, 2015)

ok wtf I got in the zone for 7x7

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-1
solves/total: 42/42

single
best: 4:30.26
worst: 5:43.69

mean of 3
current: 5:11.28 (σ = 24.83)
best: 4:49.38 (σ = 4.94)

avg of 5
current: 4:56.88 (σ = 9.55)
best: 4:55.81 (σ = 7.80)

avg of 12
current: 5:03.41 (σ = 13.32)
best: 5:02.64 (σ = 13.95)

Average: 5:13.35 (σ = 14.27)
Mean: 5:12.74

Time List:

5:31.49, 4:39.14, 5:17.02, 5:03.08, 5:16.68, 5:23.57, 5:05.96, 5:26.41, 5:40.06, 5:07.50, 5:20.42, 5:33.42, 5:19.72, 5:43.69, 5:27.41, 5:19.07, 5:10.66, 5:00.10, 4:54.83, 5:34.83, 5:11.53, 4:50.21, 5:34.13, 5:27.60, 5:02.49, 5:26.14, 5:26.40, *4:30.26, 5:04.74, 5:30.98, 4:49.75, 5:15.53, 5:20.14, 4:43.55, 5:20.82, 5:08.26, 5:04.13, [4:44.84, 4:54.63*, 4:48.66], 5:37.84, 5:07.35

PB avg12 before this was 5:12


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 1, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Why am I not watching a video of every one of these solves right now?!?!?!?


Please.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-1
avg of 5: 1.97

Time List:
1. 1.85 U' L' U L' R U R' L l' u 
2. 2.03 B' R' B U' R' B U B' r b u' 
3. (4.22) U' R' L' U' R B' U B l' r' u' 
4. 2.02 R' B' L' B' L B' U L' l' r' 
5. (1.65) U L U' B L B R B' r


----------



## APdRF (Mar 1, 2015)

At last I broke my PB avg12 11.19, it's been 3 years since I did that one!

Rubik's cube
01-mar-2015 13:22:27 - 14:31:15

Mean: 11.835
Average: 11.843
Best time: 8.756
Median: 11.885
Worst time: 14.112
Standard deviation: 0.980

Best average of 5: 10.466
23-27 - 10.176 (8.756) 10.308 (11.190) 10.914

Best average of 12: 10.867
18-29 - 10.065 11.704 10.881 10.954 12.268 10.176 (8.756) 10.308 11.190 10.914 10.218 (12.750)



Spoiler



1. 12.218 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 B' R' L' B2 U' R' U' B' U F U'
2. 11.083 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R' B U2 L' F' D L D L2 D2
3. 11.609 F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' L F2 R F' D' F2 R B' F' D2 U2
4. 13.974 L2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' F' L' B' F2 U2 F R' D' L' D2 U'
5. 9.773 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L' D2 B' F2 R2 U' B2 R' L' F2
6. 12.224 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 F R D B' L' B' R2 U R2 B2 D'
7. 10.721 D L2 U B2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U L' F D' B2 D' L' B' U2 F2 R2 L'
8. 11.600 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 U' L B U F L U' R B2 R' F U'
9. 12.094 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U L2 B L2 B2 L2 U' L B' U R F2 U
10. 12.294 D' R2 D L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U F' L2 D L' D'
11. 11.084 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D R U2 B' U' R D2 R
12. 10.436 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U L D' F L2 F2 U' R F R2 F' D'
13. 11.681 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 D2 U2 B' U' F2 R L B2 U' B F' U L
14. 12.831 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B' L2 D' R D R B R F2 R U'
15. 10.845 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 U F R L U2 F L2 D B L D R'
16. 11.535 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L' D2 F' L' F2 D' U B' D2
17. 13.016 R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D U R U2 L' D2 U' R' F D' R' L U'
18. 10.065 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' F D2 B R' B2 F D' U F2 U' L
19. 11.704 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U F R B2 F' L2 D L U2 B D' U'
20. 10.881 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 L B2 D B2 U' B U B2 R2 U'
21. 10.954 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' L' U2 F U' L B' U2 L F2 R
22. 12.268 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B' D' R' D F' U' R2 L' F L D2 U'
23. 10.176 D' L2 U F2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' D2 U' F2 U' L D2 F' R' D'
24. 8.756 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R' F L' D2 F2 D L B U2
25. 10.308 R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B F' D' L F U' B U2 R2 F U
26. 11.190 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 L B U B' U' R U L2 B D2 L'
27. 10.914 L2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L F R' F2 R' B2 R F' D L' U2
28. 10.218 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 U F2 R' D2 U2 B' D F R B2 F L' D
29. 12.750 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' L B F' U R2 B' F2 R' L2 D2
30. 11.705 R2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R U' F L2 B D' F' U' B D2
31. 12.467 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D R' B F' R' F2 D R D' L B2
32. 13.342 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L D U2 B U L' B' R' F' D
33. 12.301 D R2 D L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D R' B R F D' R' D' L U2
34. 13.319 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F' U' R2 U2 F2 D2 B F R' B D2
35. 13.075 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F D' L D B' R' B' D' F U'
36. 12.438 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F D' L D U R2 F D' B2 R U'
37. 12.906 D' R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R' B' D2 L D' B U F' R2 F2
38. 12.459 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D B' R2 L' U R' B' R' F' U R2 D'
39. 11.806 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U R B' F D2 R' B D2 R F D
40. 10.345 U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U' R2 U2 L' D' B' D' L2 F
41. 11.782 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U R' B2 D F R' B2 U' R F2 R2 D'
42. 10.351 L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F' D' R2 D R2 L' B D' L' F' U
43. 13.289 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D U2 B' L U2 R D B' F' U2 B' D2 U
44. 10.764 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 U F' L2 B2 R U2 F D2 R U2 R'
45. 11.193 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D' U' F2 L2 D B2 R' U B' R2 L B D' L' U F' R2
46. 10.309 F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F D' B' L D R2 D R' L' F U
47. 12.223 D R2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U' R' B L D' U2 B2 L F' L2 U2
48. 13.025 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 L U' L U' F2 U2 B F L'
49. 13.069 L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F L U R U' R2 U B' R F' U
50. 12.185 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L' U F U2 F' D2 R' U B U2
51. 11.317 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' U R2 F R' U2 R' U2 B2 L2
52. 11.867 D2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L U' B' R F2 R' U2 R B' D
53. 11.875 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 F D B2 F' U B R D2 R U'
54. 11.722 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U L' D F' U2 R' L' F' U2 F L2
55. 12.207 B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D' L' F2 U L F' R' L' D' U' B' R
56. 10.563 L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B' D' R' D U2 R' U2 F' R U
57. 12.923 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' L' D' R2 U F' U2 F
58. 10.228 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 D' F' U' R' F' R D B' R' L F2 U2
59. 12.376 R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B U F U' L' D2 U' R D R'
60. 11.369 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B U F' D B' R D2 F R2 F U
61. 12.498 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' U' F2 R' L U B R' U F L2
62. 12.018 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' U R2 F2 R2 B D R2 F' R2 U'
63. 12.905 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D' B' U' R' D' F U F' D2 R2 D2 U
64. 11.992 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 D' F' R U2 F U' B R2 B2 F' R
65. 12.948 B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B F R F' R D R' B2 R2 D2
66. 11.321 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R B R' L2 D2 L' B' D F2 R2
67. 12.700 R2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B D L' U R' B2 D R
68. 10.905 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D U' L' D R2 F U R D' B L F U'
69. 12.800 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B' U' F' R' F' R2 B U R U'
70. 12.352 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L B F' U L2 D B U2
71. 12.185 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U B' D2 L B' D B2 D' F2 U2 L
72. 11.341 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D B' D' R B' L B2 L B U2 L2 U'
73. 13.144 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R F2 U' B R' F2 D2 F D L2 U'
74. 11.843 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D' U' F2 L2 F D2 U2 L' U' R F2 D' F' L U2
75. 12.506 R2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' F L F2 L' F2 D' R2 D R2 U'
76. 12.394 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B' R2 U' F R B2 R2 B L D2
77. 11.896 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 B F' D' L2 F' R L U B' L' D
78. 13.863 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L' B' F' L B' L' F2 R D2 L
79. 11.575 D' L2 D F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D2 L' D' B R B2 L F L'
80. 14.112 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B' U' R F2 R' D2 L2 F' R' L' D
81. 12.376 U B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 B' U' F2 R' U F' D' R' F' U'
82. 12.093 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U L' F R U L' B R F U' L'
83. 11.297 B2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D R' F L D' R' F' U' B2 R' D
84. 11.039 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 L F' U F L F D R' L F2
85. 12.287 D' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D U2 F2 U2 L' B' U F' L2 D R2 B L F' U'
86. 12.957 U B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U' B U2 B' R B' U' L D' U2 B' U'
87. 10.519 R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U' L' U2 R2 D' F D' L2 B D U2
88. 11.356 B2 L2 U' B2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L' B R U2 R' L2 U2 F U2 L2
89. 12.257 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R' D L F U R D' R2 U2 L2 U
90. 11.710 U R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F R B' L' B2 L2 U B' D' R U'
91. 11.603 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D F2 R' L2 D2 F' D' L B F' L U2
92. 11.152 U' R2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 L' U' L F' R' B' U2
93. 12.726 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 L' D' B D2 R2 B' R' F2 R' D2
94. 11.995 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D U B' L2 F R B' D B2 R' U2 R
95. 12.225 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 R B' F L' D F D B2 R'
96. 12.590 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U F2 U' F' R2 D U' F' L' B R' F' D' U'
97. 11.122 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 B D2 B2 L U' F' D2 U R L2
98. 11.394 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 L U' R D2 L D' F' R' B2 R U2
99. 11.562 B2 U B2 D R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R' U F L D2 R2 D U
100. 11.948 U' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F D' R' F' R2



There was some PLL skips, but always in a bad cube. It was a pity the bad mean 100, because at 50 I've got 11.4x mean, but still PB


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 1, 2015)

YAY
stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/150
best time: 13.95
worst time: 33.18

current avg5: 19.18 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 17.23 (σ = 1.27)

current avg12: 19.69 (σ = 2.42)
best avg12: 19.38 (σ = 1.89)

current avg50: 20.99 (σ = 2.70)
best avg50: 20.52 (σ = 2.20)

current avg100: 20.85 (σ = 2.61)
best avg100: 20.81 (σ = 2.53)

session avg: 20.88 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 21.04


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 1, 2015)

OH 13.44 ao5 PB with 8.67 single PB

13.71 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D B' D L U2 B2 D B U2
13.58 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R B2 D' B2 L' U' F2 L' F' L2 U'
(13.91) U' F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U R F' D' B L' B' U L D2 R'
(8.67) U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U B' D U2 F2 U2 R' F' D R B' U2
13.03 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 F R2 L2 U F' U2 L B U' L2


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 1, 2015)

42.63 with 7-move pll during warmup at ŚLS Gliwice
Megaminx


----------



## nalralz (Mar 1, 2015)

3x3 9.41 PLL skip single!


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 1, 2015)

7.995 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L' U2 R B2 D2 F L' U' B2 R D'

y x
D R U2 x' D R D2 R
U r' F r y' U' r' F r
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

57/7.995 = 7.129


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2015)

13.82 Roux Ao50. I averaged ~15 last time I was only using Roux, and I'm not sure if I still do or not.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 1, 2015)

13.56 ao50 and 12.52 ao12. Pretty cool. I guess tensioning (is that a word?) my cube made me faster.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 1, 2015)

lol sub20 skoob average of 100, one day after recieving it D: I don't want to learn Sarah's advanced though D: its crazy


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 1, 2015)

5.547 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F D2 B L2 U' F D U' F2 L'

z2 y
F R' U L U' R U R' D
U' r' F r U' r' F r U' r' F r
L U2 L'
R U' R'
U F' r U R' U' r' F R

****.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 1, 2015)

Sub 10 avg12 with CFOP-roux hybrid:



8.87, 8.93, 9.82, 9.59, 11.86, 10.32, 8.37, 10.77, 10.85, 8.35, 10.11, 11.36 = *9.90*
*Times:*


Spoiler



1. 8.87 R B' R L D2 R' F L' U L' U B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 
2. 8.93 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 D B' D2 L U' B2 L B2 L2 D2 
3. 9.82 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F U' R2 U2 B R D' U B' F2 
4. 9.59 F R F D R' D' L2 U2 B' U' R D2 L D2 L2 B2 R B2 R D2 L 
5. (11.86) R L2 D' L' U2 F' U' R' B L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R 
6. 10.32 U2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 D' L U' R2 F D L R D2 R2 
7. 8.37 U2 L U F' D R U D B' U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 R F2 R2 
8. 10.77 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' F2 U L2 B' U' L F2 U' L2 R F2 
9. 10.85 U' L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R' D2 F2 D L' R' D' F 
10. (8.35) B2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 R U2 B2 D F U' L U R2 
11. 10.11 R2 U2 B F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 F' R' F' L U' B R' U2 B2 R D 
12. 11.36 B2 R U2 R' F2 L2 R2 F L R' F2 U R D2 B U R'



*Method:*


Spoiler



1. Solve two cross edges. Place two non-middle layer edges in the other two spots.
2. F2L
3. CMLL
4. LSE



Does this count as sub 10 with 3 methods (CFOP, roux, this)? Might try and get it on film later.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 1, 2015)

9.96 3x3 single
4th sub-10, first with fullstep LL (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' then Z perm)

but it was a misscramble so I can't reconstruct


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> *Method:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


why would you do this


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> why would you do this



It's actually pretty fun. You can predict your first pair 75% of the time. F2L feels easier for some reason.

I don't advocate it as a method.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> why would you do this



perhaps it's easy to find F2B edges? I can't image it takes more than 3/4 moves extra most of the time.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 1, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> perhaps it's easy to find F2B edges? I can't image it takes more than 3/4 moves extra most of the time.



Yes, this why I put two non middle layer pieces into the first layer in the first step.

I doubt that this is a faster way of doing F2B. I really just did it to prove that it was possible to get sub 10 with it. I feel like I'm probably one of the few people in the world who could get sub 10 with this method, because it requires you to be good at both F2L _and_ LSE - most cubers would only be familiar with one or the other.

Edit: I'd like to see some fast CFOPers try and solve F2B using this method, and see if they can get anywhere close to Alex Lau's F2B times (I doubt it, but as I have said, it's a pretty fun method to play around with anyway).


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 1, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Edit: I'd like to see some fast CFOPers try and solve F2B using this method, and see if they can get anywhere close to Alex Lau's F2B times (I doubt it, but as I have said, it's a pretty fun method to play around with anyway).



it's basically just f2l. i think with little practice, most cfoppers can get this equal or slightly faster than their regular f2l times.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 1, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> it's basically just f2l. i think with little practice, most cfoppers can get this equal or slightly faster than their regular f2l times.



You do get a lot of easy crosses and xcrosses. And you can look further into inspection. But yeah, it probably won't make for much of a difference.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wojciech Knott got a 6.56 clock average with a counting 5.39 and 7.72... ><
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=831&cat=7&rnd=1



GuRoux said:


> it's basically just f2l. i think with little practice, most cfoppers can get this equal or slightly faster than their regular f2l times.


I think it would take a decent amount of practise - the possibility of an F2L edge being in the D layer would hinder lookahead quite a bit, I think...


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 1, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> I think it would take a decent amount of practise - the possibility of an F2L edge being in the D layer would hinder lookahead quite a bit, I think...



I might not have clear enough in my description of the method, but I ensure that there are no F2L edges in the D layer while making the cross.


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> It's actually pretty fun.


Ok, that's a good enough reason for me 
I would find it hard to put the pairs in the right slot when I don't have centres there unless I don't rotate - unless you solve the centres too, in which case you're basically doing CFCE?


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 1, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Wojciech Knott got a 6.56 clock average with a counting 5.39 and 7.72... ><
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=831&cat=7&rnd=1
> 
> 
> I think it would take a decent amount of practise - the possibility of an F2L edge being in the D layer would hinder lookahead quite a bit, I think...



that's not what he means. i think what he is saying is place two opposite cross edges and put any bottom or top edge in any orientation into the remaining cross slots. then solve 4 f2l pairs.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> Ok, that's a good enough reason for me [emoji14]
> I would find it hard to put the pairs in the right slot when I don't have centres there unless I don't rotate - unless you solve the centres too, in which case you're basically doing CFCE?



I'm not sure we're talking about the same method....

I wrote it up in more detail here,  maybe it will make more sense.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I might not have clear enough in my description of the method, but I ensure that there are no F2L edges in the D layer while making the cross.





GuRoux said:


> that's not what he means. i think what he is saying is place two opposite cross edges and put any bottom or top edge in any orientation into the remaining cross slots. then solve 4 f2l pairs.



oh, my bad!


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I'm not sure we're talking about the same method....
> 
> I wrote it up in more detail here,  maybe it will make more sense.


Yes, but when you solve the not-cross edges at the start, do you care about how the M slice is oriented, or not? I was assuming not, but I think you're solving it too...


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 2, 2015)

Sub 2:40 Mo100 and 2:31 Avg5 on 6x6 ;D


----------



## cubizh (Mar 2, 2015)

17:44.85 4BLD first success. (Second full attempt)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 2, 2015)

6.14 3x3 single, PLL skip. 

3rd best ever I think.


----------



## kcl (Mar 2, 2015)

lol on cam 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-1
avg of 5: 7.12
Time List:
1. 7.63 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R' B' D R D U2 B F2 L2 
2. (5.15) L R2 B R2 F L2 B U2 B2 R' U' L' R U' B' F' D U' 
3. (8.42) B2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L U2 B D R D2 L' F D' U 
4. 7.94 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B' D2 F' U R D2 B F L U2 
5. 5.79 D U B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B R2 D' L F2 R' D2 L2 B

7.94 could be easily faster, I started doing a J perm from the wrong angle


----------



## JemFish (Mar 2, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> lol on cam
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-1
> avg of 5: 7.12
> Time List:
> ...



Sweet. Nice how you got a counting sub-6.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yes, but when you solve the not-cross edges at the start, do you care about how the M slice is oriented, or not? I was assuming not, but I think you're solving it too...



I solve the centres as well because as you said, not having them solved would make recognition harder. I haven't really tried it though. I suppose it would be faster. 

I don't think solving the centres would make it CFCE, because you're not solving the DF and DB edges until the end. CFCE does not have a LSE step.


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I solve the centres as well because as you said, not having them solved would make recognition harder. I haven't really tried it though. I suppose it would be faster.
> 
> I don't think solving the centres would make it CFCE, because you're not solving the DF and DB edges until the end. CFCE does not have a LSE step.


I know it doesn't make it CFCE, but it's very similar, and I think that if you're going to 'solve' the two edges in the D layer then it's not much different to just solve a cross and do CFCE; it's probably the same speed, if not a bit faster.


----------



## Artic (Mar 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I solve the centres as well because as you said, not having them solved would make recognition harder. I haven't really tried it though. I suppose it would be faster.
> 
> I don't think solving the centres would make it CFCE, because you're not solving the DF and DB edges until the end. CFCE does not have a LSE step.



What do you call your new method? It seems like a hybrid of pretty much everything. Also, I think it needs a video


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 2, 2015)

6.799 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' D' F L F' D B' F2 L2 U2

F R U2 F R D F2 L'
y' y'
U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' M U' R' U r
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 2, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Wojciech Knott got a 6.56 clock average with a counting 5.39 and 7.72... ><
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=831&cat=7&rnd=1



Here is a video of single if you want:


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 2, 2015)

OH
11.57 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 L' D B' D F R' U2 R2 F' U

x' // inspection
U' R' U' L U D' F' // cross
x' U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-1
R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L-2
z R U' R2 U R' U' R U // F2L-3
R U R U' R' U R U' // F2L-4
z' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 // PLL

61 moves/11.57s = 5.27 tps


----------



## Myachii (Mar 2, 2015)

Not really a giant PB, but I like to look back at the progress I've made:

November 2014 - Goal was 50% sub-20 solves
 - PB's: S - 13.01, 5 - ~16.5, 12 - ~17.5
March 2015 - Out of 113 past solves, 100 sub-20
- PB's: S - 10.08, 5 - 13.46, 12 - ~15.5

I've also improved a lot in 4,5,6 and 7, and learnt BLD


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 2, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Here is a video of single if you want:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK0yUOASO3M



lol imagine this was a little faster, the clock single world record wasn't broken for 3 years and now it gets broken twice in 7 days of time


----------



## Puggins (Mar 2, 2015)

Now know 6 of the 72 ZBLL's in the T-Set. I am currently learning them at a pace of 1 per day. For anyone who knows all/most of the T-Set would you recommend learning them at a faster pace? This is also my first set in ZBLL so what set would you recommend learning next?


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 2, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Here is a video of single if you want:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK0yUOASO3M



Whoa, the scramble didn't even look that lucky... So many contenders for clock single WR right now


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-2
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 3.51
worst: 20.69

mean of 3
current: 13.43 (σ = 2.64)
best: 7.86 (σ = 1.91)

avg of 5
current: 14.10 (σ = 1.50)
best: 8.73 (σ = 1.43)

avg of 12
current: 13.04 (σ = 1.76)
best: 10.56 (σ = 1.97)

avg of 50
current: 12.01 (σ = 2.20)
best: 11.61 (σ = 2.09)

avg of 100
current: 12.06 (σ = 2.22)
best: 12.06 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 12.06 (σ = 2.22)
Mean: 12.01

ALL PBS LEL SUB 15 SKOOB


----------



## Cale S (Mar 3, 2015)

4.45 skewb avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-2
avg of 100: 4.45

Time List:
1. 3.58 L' R L R' U' B R U' R' 
2. 3.83 L B' U' L R' L R L' 
3. 5.04 B R L R L U' L R U' 
4. 3.76 B R' U R' B' L' U' B' U' 
5. 4.19 U R B' R U L' B' L' 
6. 4.55 U R U B' L R U L' B 
7. 5.84 U B U' R' L R U' R 
8. 4.98 R' U' R' L' B U' R' U' R 
9. 4.84 B' R L B' L' U' B R' 
10. 4.36 B' R L' R U' R L' U' 
11. 5.08 R B U' B R U' B' U' 
12. 5.66 L' B' R U' R' B' R' B 
13. 5.22 U' L' B' U' R L U' B' R' 
14. 5.04 U' L' U' L' U' R U' R 
15. 2.94 B' L R' B' U B' R' U' L 
16. 3.70 R U L' U' R B' L' U' 
17. 4.20 U' R U' R U B' L B L 
18. 4.38 U R U' R' B' R U' L 
19. 3.65 L' R L U L' B U B R 
20. 4.79 R B' U R' U' B R' L' 
21. 4.66 R' U B' U' B' R' U' B L' U' 
22. 3.58 U' L' U' L B U B R 
23. 3.74 R' B L' U L' U' B L' U 
24. 5.94 L' B L R' U B' U' B 
25. 4.14 L' U' B' R B L' U L' 
26. 5.19 R' L U' R B U' R B' 
27. 3.23 B' L' U' B' R L' R U' B' 
28. 5.45 B R' U' B' L' B R L 
29. 3.26 U' L' B U' B' L' U' L 
30. 5.96 B L U' B' U' R' L' U 
31. 3.52 L' R B' U' R U' B R' L 
32. 5.20 B R' B L' U' B' U' B' 
33. 4.21 R' B U' R' B' L' U' B 
34. 4.12 U L' U' B' U' L B' L' R 
35. 4.14 R B' L R' B L R U' 
36. 3.00 R' B R L R' B U' R' L' 
37. 3.76 U R' B R B' L' U B' R U' 
38. 3.72 R U R' U' L' B' R' L U 
39. 6.19 U B' U R' B R L' B' 
40. 5.35 L' R U' L R L R B 
41. 5.62 B R B R U B' U' B' L 
42. (2.89) R' U B R' B R U' L 
43. 3.91 U' B' L B' U' R' B' L' B' U' 
44. (2.91) R' L' R' U L' U R' B' L 
45. 3.81 B' L' U R' B U L B' L' U' 
46. 4.44 U' B R L' B U B' U' R 
47. 3.68 L U' R L U R' L U' L' 
48. (2.74) U L' B' R' L' B' L' U R' 
49. 5.12 L B' R B L' U R U' L' 
50. 4.21 B' R' L' U L' U' L' R 
51. (8.26) B U B' L' R L B' U 
52. 5.21 L B U R L' B' R L' 
53. 3.94 B L' B' U L' B' U' B L' 
54. (7.52) B' L U B' L B' R L' R 
55. 4.03 R' B' R' U' B R' L' R L 
56. 4.69 L B L R U L' R' L U' 
57. 4.40 L U R B' R L' U L' 
58. 3.99 U R L' R B R B' R' 
59. 4.70 L' R' B' L' U' R L R' L' 
60. 6.27 L' B' U R U' R B L' 
61. 3.49 B' L U B R' U L' B' R' U' 
62. 3.42 R U L U' R' L' B U 
63. 4.71 L U' L R B U' R' B L' 
64. 4.90 U R' U R' L' B L' B' L' 
65. 5.23 L R' B U' R' U R' B 
66. 3.25 R' L' R' U B U L' U' 
67. (2.56) L U L' B' R B L' R L 
68. 4.31 L' U' R B' U' B' U B 
69. 4.66 R U R' B U' R L B 
70. 4.06 L B U' L' B' U' R' B R' 
71. (6.44) R B L' B R' L' R L U' 
72. 4.09 B U' R' L' B R U' R' L' 
73. 5.46 U' L U B U' R B' R' 
74. 5.71 R' L' U' B R' L R' U 
75. 5.18 L U R' U R L B' R' 
76. 4.50 U B' L R B' L' B' L 
77. 3.14 L R' B' R' U L' U B R' 
78. 4.30 L B R B' R L U B R 
79. 4.57 U R L' B' R' U R L 
80. (6.85) R U' L' R' U' B L B U' 
81. 4.29 R' B' L' B L U' B' L B 
82. 3.77 B' R' U R L' B' R L' R' 
83. 4.49 U' R' L U R' L U L' R 
84. 5.79 U' R' U' R' U' B U R U' 
85. 4.96 L' U' R U R' L R B' 
86. 3.67 U R' B' U' R B R' B' 
87. 5.86 L U' R U R' U L' U R' 
88. 4.15 R L' R' U' R B U' R B' L' 
89. (7.77) B' U L' R' B R' B U' R 
90. 5.11 R L' U' R L' U B' U' L' 
91. 5.50 L U R' B' U' B' U' B 
92. 4.51 U' R' B L' R' B R' L' 
93. 4.17 B' U L B U' B R' L' R' 
94. 3.26 B L U' R' L R' U L' U' 
95. 3.80 U' L R L' U R' B' U' B' 
96. 3.76 B' R U' R' U R' B U' 
97. 4.34 R' L U R' L' B L R 
98. 3.60 L U B' R' L' R U' L 
99. (2.71) U' L B L' U B' R L' 
100. 4.75 U' L' R' B R' U' L B L U'


yay sub-4.5

edit: 
3.69 avg12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-2
avg of 12: 3.69

Time List:
1. 3.50 R B R' B' U' L B U 
2. 3.75 L' U' B U B' U B' R' U 
3. 3.97 L R' B U R B U B L' 
4. 4.16 L B' L R U R' B' U' 
5. (2.81) B' U' R' U' B R' L R B' 
6. 3.36 B L B R L U' L B' R' 
7. 3.58 U L U' B U' R L' B 
8. 3.78 R' U' L R' B' U' B U' L' 
9. 3.08 B' U L' U B' U' R L' R' 
10. 4.14 L B' L' B' L B L' U' L' 
11. (5.28) R' U' B L' U R U' B' 
12. 3.56 U' R U B U' R' U B' L


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 3, 2015)

7.915, 9.592, 8.019, 7.983, 8.376 = 8.126 pb Fastest single is .211 from average

ZB solve:

7.189 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U R U2 F D

z2 y
R2 F D L D // Cross
R U R' // F2L-1
y R U R' // F2L-2
U R' U' R // F2L-3
U y r' U R U' R' U' r // ZBLS
U R U R' U R U R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 3, 2015)

34.22 4x4 single, second best, no parity


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 3, 2015)

(55.81), (1:07.40), 58.50, 57.33, 56.68 = 57.50 Best mega Avg5 in a while


----------



## imvelox (Mar 3, 2015)

w0t

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-3
avg of 5: 3.72

Time List:
1. (4.77) L' B R U' R B R' L' U' 
2. 3.61 U' L U' L' U' R L' R L 
3. 3.56 U L' B L R L B' R' 
4. (3.37) U' R' L' B' R U' R' B 
5. 3.99 U' B' L' B' L' R' U' R

Time List:
1. 4.06 R' L' R B' U' R U' B 
2. 4.72 R L R' U' L R' B' U' 
3. 4.92 B L' B' R' L B' U' L 
4. 6.17 R' B' L' B U R' B L' 
5. 4.77 L' B R U' R B R' L' U' 
6. 3.61 U' L U' L' U' R L' R L 
7. 3.56 U L' B L R L B' R' 
8. (3.37) U' R' L' B' R U' R' B 
9. 3.99 U' B' L' B' L' R' U' R 
10. 6.07 B' L U L' B U B U' 
11. 4.70 B R' L' U R' U L R 
12. (8.54) L B U B U R B R'

Very easy scrambles


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 3, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> (55.81), (1:07.40), 58.50, 57.33, 56.68 = 57.50 Best mega Avg5 in a while



So you will practise mega again?


----------



## Puggins (Mar 3, 2015)

First ever skewb average of 50. Also a new best single, average of 5, and average of 12. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-3
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.44
worst: 59.27

mean of 3
current: 24.59 (σ = 6.16)
best: 19.44 (σ = 9.21)

avg of 5
current: 23.04 (σ = 4.77)
best: 23.04 (σ = 4.77)

avg of 12
current: 26.92 (σ = 5.85)
best: 25.93 (σ = 7.78)

avg of 50
current: 28.94 (σ = 6.88)
best: 28.94 (σ = 6.88)

Average: 28.94 (σ = 6.88)
Mean: 29.36

*Time List:*


Spoiler



1. 59.27 L' R' U R' U' R' U R' L 
2. 29.43 U B L' R' U' B L R U 
3. 30.03 R U R L' U L U R 
4. 28.97 U L' R U' B' R' L U 
5. 46.14 B' R' L B' L U' L' B' L' 
6. 37.18 B U B' U L U R' B R' 
7. 33.57 L B L' B' R' L R U' R 
8. 40.17 L' R' L R' U B' R' B' 
9. 24.18 B R U' L' B' R' L R' 
10. 54.34 R' L R B L U' L U' 
11. 32.92 L U L R' B' L U R 
12. 37.49 R' U' L' U' R B U L' R 
13. 24.63 R B' R L R L' B' R' 
14. 19.18 L' R L R' L R' U' R' 
15. 21.76 B' L' R L' B R U B' L 
16. 48.68 B R L' U R' U R' B L' 
17. 28.61 B' L R B' U R L' R 
18. 31.48 B L' R' U' R' L R' B' R 
19. 19.63 U R' L U' L' B' L U L' 
20. 28.74 R' B' L B' R L' U R' 
21. 18.31 L U' R B U' R' B' L' 
22. 24.44 B U' R B' R B' L U 
23. 35.72 U R U' R' L' B R B' L' 
24. 30.27 B' U R' L U B' L R 
25. 21.90 B L U L U' L B U 
26. 33.42 U R U' L U' L' R U' 
27. 9.44 U' R B' U B' U R U 
28. 22.89 R' B U' L R' B U L U' 
29. 40.42 B R' B' U R' L' B R' 
30. 29.05 B' U' R B' L' U' B U 
31. 17.49 R' L' U' B R' B U R' 
32. 41.80 L' R U L B R' B' L' 
33. 31.20 U B' L' U' L' B' R B 
34. 26.14 L' B L U B' U' L' R 
35. 11.49 R B' U R' U' B R B 
36. 28.07 U B' U' R L' B L' R' 
37. 27.63 B' L U' L R' B' L U R 
38. 24.95 U R B L B' U L B' 
39. 35.29 L U' B U B L' U B' R 
40. 28.09 B' U B' U B' R L' U R' 
41. 17.16 U L R' U B' U' B' U R' 
42. 33.09 U B' R' L U' L' U' B L' 
43. 27.89 U B L' B' R B R L' R' 
44. 29.15 B L B' R U' B' L' B' L' 
45. 36.42 B R L B U R' B' L' 
46. 24.74 L' B R L' U R' U' L B 
47. 11.26 L R' B L U' L' U' B U' 
48. 29.41 L R U L B' R' B L 
49. 17.65 B U' B' L' U' R B' U 
50. 26.72 B' R' L' B' L R B L'


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 4, 2015)

pb 
average of 12: 8.35

1. 7.98 D' F' L F2 U2 L' B D2 B L' U R2 B2 U' F U R B2 L2 B2 R2 L U L2 R 
2. 7.42 D2 U L2 B' F D U' F' B R2 L2 U2 D2 L' R' U' F2 R' L U' F2 R' L D' U 
3. 8.35 L' U' D R B' U B2 L' U2 D2 R B' R2 F' B2 D2 F U2 R2 U' L' D L2 U' R2 
4. (7.10) F' D2 F R' B2 R' D' U' B' F U2 D' L' U' B R B2 R' L' B U L U B2 R' 
5. 9.02 D' B2 R B F' R F2 R2 U B F' L2 U D F U2 B L R B2 U' D' R L' B2 
6. 9.30 U' B' D R B' R F' B2 U R B' R' U' R2 B F2 D' B2 F' R B U2 F2 D2 F2 
7. 8.46 U' R2 L U2 L D B2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' B F2 U L D F2 D' L2 F2 U F 
8. (10.79) U B D2 R' L' F2 D L' D U2 R2 B' R2 U' L' R' F R2 U L2 F B' L U' B 
9. 8.68 B D' F' D B U2 B2 F L2 U R D' U2 L2 R' U R' F2 U B2 F2 L' D2 L F' 
10. 8.77 B2 U2 L2 F R' F2 D L' U' F L2 U R L F2 L' D B2 D' U2 L R' F B' D 
11. 7.61 B2 F' D' F2 B R' U F' B2 L U B' F L2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L U D R D' B' D2 
12. 7.92 L2 R D2 U' B' U L' B2 R' U' D2 F D L2 D2 B R L2 D R' D B F2 D2 B2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 4, 2015)

16.41 ao100 PB

Edit: 16.24 ao100
Also 13.94 ao5, PB by 0.01


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 4, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> So you will practise mega again?



Yup  Gonna try to do an avg100 every day again

stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 52.66
worst time: 1:13.14

current avg5: 1:03.69 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 57.50 (σ = 0.92)

current avg12: 1:02.40 (σ = 4.41)
best avg12: 1:01.20 (σ = 5.20)

current avg100: 1:03.51 (σ = 4.53)
best avg100: 1:03.51 (σ = 4.53)

session avg: 1:03.65 (σ = 4.44)
session mean: 1:03.58

PB avg100!


----------



## EMI (Mar 4, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> pb
> average of 12: 8.35
> 
> 1. 7.98 D' F' L F2 U2 L' B D2 B L' U R2 B2 U' F U R B2 L2 B2 R2 L U L2 R
> ...



Very good, just watched a video of you solving, that was impressive!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 4, 2015)

2:49.13 6x6 Single PB

Splits:
centers: 1:13
Edges: 1:07
3x3: 29 (pll parity)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 4, 2015)

2:14 mo3 on 5x5
2:17.87, 2:21.03, 2:05.51
hand scrambled


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 4, 2015)

1:00.63, 1:00.02, 59.51, 59.02, 56.75, 54.25, 1:00.12, 1:01.53, (1:05.04), 1:01.83, (52.65), 56.69 = 59.04 avg12, pb 

and 1:02.98avg100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 4, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 1:00.63, 1:00.02, 59.51, 59.02, 56.75, 54.25, 1:00.12, 1:01.53, (1:05.04), 1:01.83, (52.65), 56.69 = 59.04 avg12, pb
> 
> and 1:02.98avg100



Update your signature


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 4, 2015)

17.99 sq1 avg50
First sub20 wtf


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 4, 2015)

Just got my 5000th solve done in my 3x3 Session. 98% of the solves were done since the end of August .
Some stats:
Best: 8.344 (PB)
Avg5: 10.141 (PB)
Avg12: 11.29 (PB)
Mo100: 12.325 (PB)
Mo5000: 13.664
SD: 1.732


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 5, 2015)

Helo fliends, I am probably unknown but I am returning from a longish hiatus and plan to stay for a while. 

Got my first sub-20 ao5 since Berkley Summer 2010 last night :]

Average of 5: 19.38
1. (16.28) 

2. 19.12 

3. (21.35) 

4. 20.25 

5. 18.76

almost got an ao12 but


----------



## Cale S (Mar 5, 2015)

all skewb pb's except single

2.67 avg5
3.65 avg12
4.00 avg25
4.25 avg50
4.36 avg100



Spoiler






Spoiler: 2.67 avg5



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-4
avg of 5: 2.67

Time List:
1. 1.81 L U R U B L' U B 
2. 3.12 R' L B' L' B U L' R' L' 
3. 3.08 R U R' U L' R B' U 
4. (4.30) B' U R L' R' U R' L' 
5. (1.76) R L U' B L U L U





Spoiler: 3.65 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-4
avg of 12: 3.65

Time List:
1. 3.66 U B' R B' U' B' L' R' 
2. 3.02 U' B' L B R' L B R 
3. 4.53 B L' R' L' B U' L' B' 
4. 1.81 L U R U B L' U B 
5. 3.12 R' L B' L' B U L' R' L' 
6. 3.08 R U R' U L' R B' U 
7. 4.30 B' U R L' R' U R' L' 
8. (1.76) R L U' B L U L U 
9. (5.67) L R L B' L B' U' B' U 
10. 4.67 U' B L U' L R U R' 
11. 3.77 B L B' R' B' L' R U' 
12. 4.54 U B' R U' R' B L B U R'





Spoiler: 4.00 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-4
avg of 25: 4.00

Time List:
1. 4.12 R L' B' U' L R' U' R' U' 
2. 3.71 L R B' U' R' B R' L' 
3. 2.62 U' R' B U R' U' R' U 
4. 4.01 R' B' R' L R L' R' L' 
5. (7.43) B' R B' L' U' B L' B' R' 
6. 2.38 U L' R B' U' B' R' B L' 
7. 4.12 U B R' U R' U L B U 
8. 4.96 U' B L B R' U' B U' L' 
9. 5.25 R' L B R' L' U L U R 
10. 5.65 U B R' B L' R' L U' 
11. 3.66 U B' R B' U' B' L' R' 
12. 3.02 U' B' L B R' L B R 
13. 4.53 B L' R' L' B U' L' B' 
14. (1.81) L U R U B L' U B 
15. 3.12 R' L B' L' B U L' R' L' 
16. 3.08 R U R' U L' R B' U 
17. 4.30 B' U R L' R' U R' L' 
18. (1.76) R L U' B L U L U 
19. (5.67) L R L B' L B' U' B' U 
20. 4.67 U' B L U' L R U R' 
21. 3.77 B L B' R' B' L' R U' 
22. 4.54 U B' R U' R' B L B U R' 
23. 4.48 R U' R' U' B U' B' R L' 
24. 4.93 U B R U R L' B' U 
25. 3.06 B R' B R' U B' U' B





Spoiler: 4.25 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-4
avg of 50: 4.25

Time List:
1. 3.88 B L' R' U' R L B' U' L' 
2. 3.52 B R U R L' B' U' B 
3. 3.02 R' U' L' R' U' B' U' L' U 
4. 3.77 B U' L B' R L B R' 
5. (10.08) R U R' U' L' U B L' 
6. 4.94 U' R' L' B' R' B U B 
7. 3.69 R U' L' R' L U' B' U 
8. 4.91 R' L' U' R B U' R U' 
9. 3.62 B U B' L' B R' U R U' 
10. 6.10 U L U B' R B U L U' 
11. 4.11 R' U R' L U R L B 
12. 5.89 U' L R' L' B L' R' B U 
13. 4.71 R' B' U' L' B' R' B' R L' 
14. 4.95 L B' L R' L R' U L' 
15. 3.05 B' R B' U L R U' B U' 
16. 3.95 L B R U' L' R' U B' L 
17. 3.91 U L R' L' R U B R' U' 
18. 3.54 R L R L' R' L' R' B' U 
19. 3.32 U R B' U R' U' L B 
20. 4.33 R L R' L R' U B U' B 
21. (8.46) R' L' B L U' L' R' U 
22. 4.62 U L' B L' U' B' R' U L 
23. 4.74 R B L B' R' B' U' L' 
24. 6.02 U' B U R' B' U' R U 
25. 5.12 U' B L' B U' R B U' 
26. 4.12 R L' B' U' L R' U' R' U' 
27. 3.71 L R B' U' R' B R' L' 
28. 2.62 U' R' B U R' U' R' U 
29. 4.01 R' B' R' L R L' R' L' 
30. (7.43) B' R B' L' U' B L' B' R' 
31. (2.38) U L' R B' U' B' R' B L' 
32. 4.12 U B R' U R' U L B U 
33. 4.96 U' B L B R' U' B U' L' 
34. 5.25 R' L B R' L' U L U R 
35. 5.65 U B R' B L' R' L U' 
36. 3.66 U B' R B' U' B' L' R' 
37. 3.02 U' B' L B R' L B R 
38. 4.53 B L' R' L' B U' L' B' 
39. (1.81) L U R U B L' U B 
40. 3.12 R' L B' L' B U L' R' L' 
41. 3.08 R U R' U L' R B' U 
42. 4.30 B' U R L' R' U R' L' 
43. (1.76) R L U' B L U L U 
44. 5.67 L R L B' L B' U' B' U 
45. 4.67 U' B L U' L R U R' 
46. 3.77 B L B' R' B' L' R U' 
47. 4.54 U B' R U' R' B L B U R' 
48. 4.48 R U' R' U' B U' B' R L' 
49. 4.93 U B R U R L' B' U 
50. 3.06 B R' B R' U B' U' B





Spoiler: 4.36 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-4
avg of 100: 4.36

Time List:
1. 3.62 B U B' L' B R' U R U' 
2. 6.10 U L U B' R B U L U' 
3. 4.11 R' U R' L U R L B 
4. 5.89 U' L R' L' B L' R' B U 
5. 4.71 R' B' U' L' B' R' B' R L' 
6. 4.95 L B' L R' L R' U L' 
7. 3.05 B' R B' U L R U' B U' 
8. 3.95 L B R U' L' R' U B' L 
9. 3.91 U L R' L' R U B R' U' 
10. 3.54 R L R L' R' L' R' B' U 
11. 3.32 U R B' U R' U' L B 
12. 4.33 R L R' L R' U B U' B 
13. (8.46) R' L' B L U' L' R' U 
14. 4.62 U L' B L' U' B' R' U L 
15. 4.74 R B L B' R' B' U' L' 
16. 6.02 U' B U R' B' U' R U 
17. 5.12 U' B L' B U' R B U' 
18. 4.12 R L' B' U' L R' U' R' U' 
19. 3.71 L R B' U' R' B R' L' 
20. (2.62) U' R' B U R' U' R' U 
21. 4.01 R' B' R' L R L' R' L' 
22. (7.43) B' R B' L' U' B L' B' R' 
23. (2.38) U L' R B' U' B' R' B L' 
24. 4.12 U B R' U R' U L B U 
25. 4.96 U' B L B R' U' B U' L' 
26. 5.25 R' L B R' L' U L U R 
27. 5.65 U B R' B L' R' L U' 
28. 3.66 U B' R B' U' B' L' R' 
29. 3.02 U' B' L B R' L B R 
30. 4.53 B L' R' L' B U' L' B' 
31. (1.81) L U R U B L' U B 
32. 3.12 R' L B' L' B U L' R' L' 
33. 3.08 R U R' U L' R B' U 
34. 4.30 B' U R L' R' U R' L' 
35. (1.76) R L U' B L U L U 
36. 5.67 L R L B' L B' U' B' U 
37. 4.67 U' B L U' L R U R' 
38. 3.77 B L B' R' B' L' R U' 
39. 4.54 U B' R U' R' B L B U R' 
40. 4.48 R U' R' U' B U' B' R L' 
41. 4.93 U B R U R L' B' U 
42. 3.06 B R' B R' U B' U' B 
43. 4.89 L U' L R U' R' U L 
44. 4.53 U R L' U L B' U B 
45. 4.35 L B' L B R' L' U' L 
46. 3.31 R B U' B' U R' U B' L 
47. 4.25 B' L' B' L R U L B 
48. (6.91) L' R B' R U' R' U L 
49. 6.08 B R L U L' R U L' 
50. 5.51 R U' R B L B' L U 
51. 3.64 B' L U' B' R U R B' L 
52. 4.80 R U R L' U' B' U B L 
53. 2.99 B' U' B R L' U R' B' U' 
54. 6.12 U' L U L' U' L R L' 
55. 4.55 L' R B L B' R L U' 
56. 4.15 L' R U' R B R' U B L' 
57. 4.46 U B R' B' R U' B' L' U' 
58. (6.80) B' R L R' U L' R' L' U' 
59. 4.74 R' L' U L' B' R' U B' R' 
60. 4.90 L' R' U' L' R' U' R' B' U 
61. 3.30 B' U B' L U R B' L B' 
62. 4.11 R' B' U R B' U' L' U' R' 
63. 5.78 U L U' B' L U B R' B' 
64. 6.14 R B' R B' U' B' R' B 
65. 3.22 U' B U L' R U R U' 
66. 4.85 R' U' R' L B' L' B R' 
67. 3.64 L B U B' R B' L B 
68. 4.64 B' L B' R B U L' U' 
69. 3.99 U' L' R B L B L' U 
70. 3.50 B' U' L' R' U' R U' L 
71. 3.84 B' R L B L' R L B' U 
72. 3.41 U' L B' U' L' B L' R L 
73. 3.98 R' B' R' U L' U' L R U 
74. 5.78 R' B' R B' U L' R L' R 
75. 3.85 L' B' U B' L U L' U' R 
76. (7.67) U' L' R' U L R U' B' U' 
77. 4.10 U' B L B' L U' B U' R 
78. 4.76 L R' B U' B' U L' B U' R' 
79. 3.02 R' U' B' R U' L B' L' 
80. 4.15 R' U' R' B L' U' R U' L R' 
81. 3.31 L U' B' U R' B' U R' 
82. 4.65 L' R' U R' B R L R 
83. 6.54 B' L B' R U' L U' L' 
84. 4.27 U' L U' L R' U' L U' L 
85. (2.74) L B U' L' R' U' R B' L' 
86. 4.36 U' L' U R' L' U' L' B' 
87. 4.06 B L' U' B' R' B R' L R' 
88. 4.40 B U R L' R L' U R U 
89. 5.55 R' L U B' R' L' R L U 
90. 5.22 R B R' U B' L' B L R' 
91. 3.26 L B L B L' R' U' R' 
92. 4.36 U' L' R' U' R B' R' B R 
93. 4.22 B' R' L' U L B R L' 
94. 4.00 B R' B L B L' B U' 
95. 3.06 L' B' R L' R U B' L U' 
96. 5.12 L' U' L' B' R L R' L 
97. 5.06 L' B L' R' U L' R' B 
98. 2.92 R U R' U L B' R L 
99. 4.82 U' L U R' L' R L B' R 
100. 3.22 R' U L B' R U B L


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 5, 2015)

2:56.88 6x6 PB Mo3!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Roux PB's 
17.56 Mo3
18.34 Ao5
20.08 Ao12
22.54 Ao100


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 5, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Roux PB's
> 17.56 Mo3
> 18.34 Ao5
> 20.08 Ao12
> 22.54 Ao100



Good job! You should participate in the Roux Facebook Page weekly competition


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 5, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Good job! You should participate in the Roux Facebook Page weekly competition



Thanks! That sounds like fun, I'll check it out.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

I actually did OH 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-4
avg of 12: 25.23

Time List:
1. 23.29 L2 R2 U B2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L D2 R U' F' L2 B2 D2 U2 R' 
2. 27.65 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R U2 F2 D U2 F L' D' B' R' D R F2 
3. 28.39 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' B' D F D2 R2 U' F2 
4. 26.28 L F2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D B' D2 F2 D L U F' D2 B2 
5. 26.06 R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F D L2 U' R2 B D B2 R U 
6. (28.53) L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' R' D2 L2 U 
7. 22.16 U2 R' F R U' L' F2 D U2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 U 
8. 24.61 U F2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 R2 F' U R' D' R2 D2 
9. 24.17 D' L' D2 R B U2 B2 U R' L2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 B2 R' B2 F 
10. (21.48) B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D2 R2 L F L B' U F D2 U' R D' 
11. 26.13 F' U2 B D2 L2 F L2 F D2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' U L2 B2 R' U L' 
12. 23.55 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U L' R2 B D' U L' B' D2 L D'


----------



## MM99 (Mar 5, 2015)

PB ao100 with 16.52 even if it only was by .04 and this Gans feels nice definitely favour over the aolong now


----------



## tx789 (Mar 5, 2015)

3x3
PB average of 5 and 12. 
First sub 14 3x3 avg of 5
and first sub 15 average of 12.

Best average of 5: 13.952
17-21 - (11.538) 15.503 13.293 (17.840) 13.061

Best average of 12: 14.876
17-28 - (11.538) 15.503 13.293 (17.840) 13.061 14.249 17.062 17.276 15.669 15.473 13.345 13.829


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 5, 2015)

tx789 said:


> 3x3
> PB average of 5 and 12.
> First sub 14 3x3 avg of 5
> and first sub 15 average of 12.
> ...


Oh damn, your ao12 is quite a bit better than mine. But my ao5 is still 0.01 faster woohoo. What's your ao100 PB?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 5, 2015)

Decided to do a 3x3 avg100

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-5
solves/total: 141/141

single
best: 7.62
worst: 21.23

mean of 3
current: 14.32 (σ = 1.69)
best: 9.38 (σ = 0.13)

avg of 5
current: 14.32 (σ = 1.69)
best: 9.38 (σ = 0.13)

avg of 12
current: 12.54 (σ = 2.15)
best: 10.28 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 50
current: 11.25 (σ = 1.43)
best: 10.76 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 100
current: 11.14 (σ = 1.28)
best: 10.94 (σ = 1.19)

Average: 11.17 (σ = 1.21)
Mean: 11.30

Not bad. The main accomplishment is that I didn't start failing in between


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 5, 2015)

PB Single and Average

1:56.15, (2:07.50), (1:38.90), 1:42.85, 1:48.06 = 1:49.02

First sub-100 single


----------



## mafergut (Mar 5, 2015)

3x3 PB Ao100. Closer and closer to 20.x. Still hoping on sub-20 before summer 

No brilliant (sub-16) times, no PB Ao50 and no decent Ao12, just a couple 18.x Ao5 but no PBs either.

All in all a boring but consistent Ao100 that earns me a PB. Ah, and a very good 35% of sub-20 solves, not bad... for me.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-5
solves/total: 101/101

single best: 16.35
avg of 5 best: 18.72 (σ = 0.73)
avg of 12 best: 20.02 (σ = 1.70)
avg of 50 best: 20.76 (σ = 2.10)

avg of 100* best: 20.99 (σ = 1.95)*

Average: 20.98 (σ = 1.88)
Mean: 21.05

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 20.18 R2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R D L F L D' U2 L' D 
2. 20.84 R2 B D2 B F2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 R' B2 U2 F' D' F L D' 
3. 20.84 D B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F L2 R' U' L' F U R' U2 L2 
4. 21.88 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 F2 L' U2 B' U' L B' R' D F2 D' B R2 
5. 20.04 L' U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B R' B2 D F L' F2 U' R2 
6. 16.35 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 L' U' R' F' D' L2 B L R B 
7. 22.92 L2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F D' R' F L U B D B2 F U 
8. 21.71 U2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' D' B2 L' R' D' R2 U F 
9. 25.93 R F' R D' R B2 L' U2 F L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F' 
10. 23.71 D' U2 B' F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R B D F L' D' 
11. 20.50 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R B' R U L2 F' U2 L R U' 
12. 16.83 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' F L' D2 L' B' F' U2 L2 R2 
13. 22.88 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 R' U' L2 U2 L' D' B2 F U 
14. 23.83 L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B' U' L' F R U2 L F2 U' R' 
15. 21.36 R' L2 F U2 D' F' R' L' D' L F2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R D2 
16. 20.71 U2 B L' U B' U2 L' F U2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 
17. 18.56 B L2 F2 L U' F' D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R 
18. 22.22 L' D2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' D' F U L B2 D' R2 U R' B 
19. 17.10 L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 U' F' L' B' D' R F' L2 D L B2 D2 
20. 23.11 D2 F R D B' R2 B2 L' U F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 
21. 20.88 U2 R2 B L2 R2 F L2 B' F' L2 B' R B U' L' U' B R' D2 L U' 
22. 20.96 B R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 B' D2 R' U L F2 D' R B2 
23. 20.46 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 L2 R B2 L D' F2 D' U B' L' F' U2 F R2 
24. 18.21 L' U' D2 R2 F R F' R2 U R2 U' F2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 B' 
25. 22.83 B2 U2 R2 B D2 B L2 F D2 F2 L' F U R' B R2 D L2 B2 F 
26. 23.32 D' F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' F' L' D' R' U' R U2 F' U2 L2 
27. 17.86 B2 L2 F2 B' R' B' U' F D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D L 
28. 19.47 B D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L F' U' B2 U' L' D2 F 
29. 23.15 F2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 R' B D L2 D F D' R U' B' U' 
30. 22.93 B' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D' F' D' B L2 R' F2 D 
31. 18.90 F L2 U L2 B2 D L2 U B2 D R2 D F' U' R D U' L B D' L2 
32. 23.95 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' D' L' D2 L2 D L' D' U' F2 R 
33. 18.70 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 L' D F2 U B F' D R' U R2 
34. 18.90 F' U F2 D' L' F2 L F R B' D2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 
35. 16.69 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F R' D U R D2 L2 B U2 B 
36. 24.08 B2 U' F' R2 B' D' F2 L2 D R D R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 
37. 23.44 U' R' B2 D F' L' U2 L2 F L U2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 B2 U' B2 
38. 24.21 U' L2 F2 U F U2 R L U B' U' F2 U' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 
39. 18.71 U R' B' R2 L D' R2 L' U2 F U F2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 D 
40. 19.03 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L B2 F U L' B' F' R U 
41. 20.30 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U R F R D L B L2 F R U' 
42. 22.34 F R2 D' U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L F2 R2 D' U' B U R2 F2 
43. 17.85 U2 B' L2 B R2 F2 R2 F' U2 B D' B2 F' L D' L F U' L2 
44. 18.46 L U2 F' U L2 F R' F2 R' F2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 B' R2 B' R2 
45. 22.01 D2 R U2 R' B2 R' B2 L D2 U R D2 B R D2 B F2 D2 U 
46. 22.00 R F2 L2 D2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 F' U2 L' B' L' D' B D2 F' 
47. 19.45 U2 R B L F2 B D' F' D2 R' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U B2 
48. 18.99[PLL skip] U' R2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 B2 R U R' F R D' U' L' R2 
49. 30.21 B' U D L2 F B' D' B R' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U R2 F 
50. 25.09 D U2 F D2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 D' B D2 B D' L B2 U' L' 
51. 19.71 F' R L2 D' R F U2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D' 
52. 20.10 D L2 F R' D2 F B2 U B2 R B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U 
53. 21.65 U' D R B2 D R B D2 L' B' F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D 
54. 21.25 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 L' B R U L R U' R U F 
55. 23.90 R' F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F L2 F U' R B2 F' L' B L' D U' R2 
56. 17.99 B' L2 D2 B' F' R2 D2 F R2 D2 F' U' F U2 L' R F' U R2 B2 F 
57. 21.84 L B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 B' D R B' D' B' L U 
58. 20.82 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F' R' U B' R2 F U F' D' B 
59. 19.57 F' D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' R' B2 L2 R D' B' R2 D L' 
60. 24.58 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 L' U' R2 D B2 D F' 
61. 20.54 U2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L U2 F L2 U' B2 R B2 F L' 
62. 20.08 L2 F B2 R' U B2 D' L B' F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 D R2 L2 D' F2 
63. 19.87 D2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 D' L U R2 D2 F' B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 F' R 
64. 17.19[PLL skip] L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 U' L' D' B F' U' F D 
65. 23.64 L2 U' R' D2 B2 L F' R' B U F2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U 
66. 22.26 R2 F D2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B R' B' R2 F2 L2 D2 
67. 18.80 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R' B R2 D2 L' B L2 D B 
68. 18.57[PLL skip] F U2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U' B' F R' D R' U R2 F R2 
69. 20.66 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F' R' B' L F' U' B D2 B2 R2 D 
70. 24.32 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' U' L' F D2 F2 R B D2 U' B' 
71. 22.51 F2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U F' D2 B2 U F' U' 
72. 24.88 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 R' F D' U B2 U' R' D' L' R' 
73. 19.39 L B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L B R B2 L2 B D2 U R' 
74. 17.94 F L D' F' B' U D' L F' L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B U2 B' D' 
75. 17.27 D' R2 D2 R' D' B' R F2 L R2 U2 F U2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 
76. 18.82 L2 F L2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L' U2 R B L B2 D' U2 R2 
77. 25.73 F' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' R D2 U F' R2 D' L' U' B' U L2 
78. 19.93 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 L F2 B' L' D2 U' B2 R B' U' R' F' 
79. 22.82 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R' B D2 L' D' U' B2 F2 R 
80. 19.21 B2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R D2 L' F' L' F R2 B' L' D' 
81. 17.90 U2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 B' D B L' U2 B' D U B' 
82. 21.47 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' B' R D2 B2 D2 U' F' R2 
83. 22.08 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F R' D F' D2 L' R' D2 F2 U' 
84. 20.62 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 D B2 D2 F R' F2 U2 B' U F 
85. 22.18 U2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 D F2 D' B' D2 L' B' D B 
86. 22.46 R B2 U L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U F' L' F' U' L B R2 
87. 19.58 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R' D L' R U B' F' R' U2 B2 U2 
88. 21.53 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U F2 B' L D B2 R U' R2 D' B2 
89. 21.79 D2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R F L' U2 L2 R' D B L F 
90. 25.43 D R2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B U' F R2 D' U' L U' L' 
91. 20.43 F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F D2 U2 B U' F D' L B' U L' U2 L' D2 
92. 22.82 U' R2 B' D2 F' D2 B' R2 B F U2 F' D' L B R F L2 D2 B' U 
93. 16.94 L2 D' R' F' R2 B2 U' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 D' F2 B2 
94. 20.18 U L2 U' R' L' F U R L D' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F' 
95. 23.03 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 L F2 U' B' U' F' R' D F2 U 
96. 23.11 U2 L' F' D' B' U2 D L' B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 D' 
97. 19.80 L2 B F L2 F R2 B' L2 U2 D F2 R' U F2 L B' L2 D L 
98. 21.62 B U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' D' F U' L' U B U' B R2 
99. 22.43 D R2 U' R' F' U D' B R F R L2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 D2 L 
100. 21.22 D2 U2 R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' L R2 B R2 U F' D F 
101. 18.47 U F D2 B' R' L D L' F2 B R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' U2


----------



## CAL (Mar 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> all skewb pb's except single
> 
> 2.67 avg5
> 3.65 avg12
> ...


Wtf, really nice times... I hope you can get sub 4 on next comp.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 5, 2015)

not really an accomplishment, because it's soooooooo inconsistent
in there are 10.60 avg25, 11.03 avg50 first 25 solves were successful, the rest was just crap



Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.335
1. 10.528 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 L' R D' U B R' F D2 B R' U' B' 
2. 9.943 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L U' R' D2 L B' F2 R' B2 U' 
3. 11.784 R2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B F2 R' B L2 D L2 D B R' D F 
4. 9.312 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U R' D L' F U' B2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 
5. 9.431 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L' B' R' U' R2 F2 D2 B' L' F' 
6. (8.632) U R2 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 R' B' R F D' L' D2 U L 
7. 11.648 R' U' L2 U2 R L B' D' R2 F U2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R 
8. 10.064 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 B L2 B L' B' U2 R2 B R F2 U L2 
9. 11.640 F2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R D B' L2 U' F' D B' U2 F2 
10. 10.228 U' B' R L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D' R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 L' 
11. 9.448 B' L2 D2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B2 D F' L' U' L' D U2 B2 U B2 
12. 11.800 R2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 B' D L' D' B U' R D' R2 U' 
13. 12.736 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' F' R2 U R D F U R D 
14. 10.739 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D F2 U B2 R2 U R D' F2 D2 U' B F U B' L' 
15. 10.671 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F U2 L' D2 U R D' B' R B' L2 U' 
16. 12.368 F2 U R2 U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B D' B D' U2 L' D F' L B2 
17. 11.415 F' U2 L2 B' R' F' R2 D L' B' R2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 U L2 U2 
18. 9.944 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 D L' D' F L' B2 U2 B L 
19. 12.071 B U' D R F B R2 D' L B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 
20. (8.591) L' F2 L B2 F2 D2 R' D2 R U2 R U' B2 R' U2 B' R B2 D' B2 D 
21. 10.580 B' D' R F B2 D2 R D2 L' F U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D L2 
22. 10.721 B' R' U2 L B2 L' U D F' U2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 
23. 12.448 L' F2 L D2 B2 L' F2 L B2 R2 F2 U' R F' L' D B L D' B2 U2 
24. (8.532) U2 R2 D B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L B' U' B2 L' D' U L2 R2 
25. 9.836 L2 D2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F' L' U L' B F' R' B' L2 F' D 
26. 11.576 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 B L R' D' L F2 D L' U 
27. 11.560 F U' L2 D' B' L2 B U2 F' R' D2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 
28. 9.167 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' D' L D' R' B U' R' D2 B 
29. 10.496 L F L' D' R' L2 F U' B L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 
30. (15.624) U' B' R F U D' R' U2 F L' U2 L2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 B 
31. 12.824 F' B' L B' L' D' L B2 U F' U2 F2 U2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 
32. 11.000 B L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 D' F L' F L D F U' F2 U' 
33. 11.707 F2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 R U B' F2 L2 D' L R' B2 U' 
34. 13.324 U2 L U2 B2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R2 B2 D F R F U2 L2 U R' F2 
35. 12.655 D2 L D2 B2 R F2 R' D2 U2 L2 F' U' B' F' U R2 F U' R 
36. 12.620 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U B' U2 L' F2 D F2 U' R F' 
37. 11.560 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F R' D2 L B D' B2 R' F R2 
38. 9.880 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F R2 U' R U F U2 L U B 
39. 12.168 D' R2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F2 D R2 U B D F D2 U2 
40. 9.996 L U2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R B U R' F2 D2 R B2 D L' B' 
41. 10.696 D' F' L2 U2 L2 U2 D B' L F R2 F2 B' U2 L2 B D2 R2 L2 F 
42. 9.816 B' R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U R F L' B' D B R2 F D 
43. 11.759 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B D2 L2 B D' L' U B2 U B2 F2 U F' U' 
44. 13.948 B2 U B' R2 U2 L' B' D' R B U2 D2 B U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 B' 
45. 12.139 B L2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 U' B L D2 L B2 D' B L F2 
46. 12.208 D2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R' F2 U2 F' U' R2 B R' F L' 
47. (8.911) U R2 F2 D F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B F' U' F2 L' U2 L2 F L2 R2 
48. 12.867 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B D2 L' B' F' R B D' B D2 B2 
49. 10.172 R2 B' U2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 D U2 B' F' R U2 F2 D' R 
50. 11.472 U L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U' L' B2 D R' F' L2 B' L' D2 B U 
51. 9.408 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R U L' D F U' R B2 F' U' 
52. 10.636 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B R2 B' L F2 R U F' U' 
53. 11.160 F2 L U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 U F U R2 U' L2 U' B' L' F' 
54. 10.624 B' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 F U' L2 F L' D2 L' F' D R' 
55. 12.568 L' B' U2 R D' R F2 B L U R2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 
56. 11.972 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B2 F' D' L B2 F' L' D B 
57. 9.992 R2 B' F' L2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F R B2 R D' B' U' F2 D2 
58. 10.232 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R' D2 U' B R' F' L F D' U 
59. 11.596 U R' F R U B U2 L2 F R' U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 U 
60. 13.576 U' R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D2 R2 F' D' R2 D R' F2 U' R' D U 
61. (15.724) R D B' U2 R2 D L F2 D L' F U2 F L2 F2 B U2 B' R2 L2 B2 
62. 12.119 F U' D2 L F2 R' D' L' B L U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 
63. 12.536 U' F2 U L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 U' B L' R F L D F D' B2 R2 
64. 10.752 F' R B' L' U2 F2 U F2 D R' B U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 
65. 12.720 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 U R' U' L' F L' B F2 R' D 
66. 10.348 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 F L2 B F2 U R2 U' F2 R' D R' F2 L2 F' 
67. 12.320 F2 D2 R F2 D2 L2 R' D2 R F2 D2 B F L' U L' D2 L R' U' 
68. 13.212 U2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 L R2 B2 U2 R2 F' D B2 F' L' B' R' D U 
69. 12.472 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F' D R U2 B' U2 L D' L' R2 
70. (14.424) R' B2 L D2 R' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L B2 D B' F' U' L' D L 
71. 9.207 D' F U' D' L' D' F2 R B R2 U' R2 B2 U D2 R2 D' L2 B2 
72. 12.047 L2 D B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' B' D' L' R F L2 B' F' L 
73. 10.232 L U2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 L' U2 L2 U' R' U2 R2 B L' R' B' U' F' 
74. 11.343 R' U R' F D2 L D2 R B D' F R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 L2 U2 
75. 10.792 R2 B D2 U2 B' D2 R2 B F R2 F' L' D2 F2 U L D2 B F R' 
76. 10.655 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F D2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U B2 
77. 11.948 U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 B' U B2 R' F2 R D2 
78. 11.048 R2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R F' R F' U R2 D' R' B' D2 
79. 13.832 L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 F D L2 R U L B D R' F2 U 
80. 12.064 R2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U R' U2 B' D L' U R' U' F 
81. 10.320 D' F2 R2 D2 U L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R' U' L2 R2 B L2 F2 R' D' 
82. 10.628 L U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L D2 B2 U B2 U2 F' D B2 L R' B U2 
83. 10.624 D R' D2 R2 F' R' L U L F B' L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B D2 R2 
84. 11.032 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U' F2 L2 D' F U B D U2 
85. 13.372 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U R D' L2 F' U' F2 L B F' R 
86. 12.940 U F' D' B' D L' B2 L B U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 D2 
87. 12.152 R' F2 U' F L' D' B L' D2 L' F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 U2 
88. 11.088 D' B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B U F2 D R D2 F U' 
89. (14.972) D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R' B R2 F2 D L U2 R D2 F' U 
90. 10.552 B' F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R U' L' U B' F U F D2 B2 
91. 11.352 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B D2 F' L' R' F U2 L2 D L 
92. 10.840 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F U' F2 D F2 L R F2 D R2 
93. 9.348 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U' B R D' B' F R2 D L2 B' D 
94. (8.936) U' L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 F' R' D2 F D2 L' U' F2 L' R' 
95. 11.928 U' B2 U R' U L2 B2 U' F L F2 R' F2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 
96. 12.612 R2 L D R B D L2 B' D' R' U2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 
97. (14.500) U2 F2 L B2 L B2 D2 L U2 L R2 U' L2 D' L2 B' F L' U' F2 
98. 10.720 D' B2 L2 D2 F' L F2 U' F B2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' 
99. 12.784 R2 B2 L2 B2 L F' R2 U B R D' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 
100. 11.444 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R2 D' R B F2 D' L2 F D2 F2 L' F' D2


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 5, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> PB Single and Average
> 
> 1:56.15, (2:07.50), (1:38.90), 1:42.85, 1:48.06 = 1:49.02
> 
> First sub-100 single



5x5x5?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh shiii..!!! Exams over March break next week. Celebrated with some cubing and got some decent results

PB Ao12 with ZZ: 18.96 seconds
Second best single with ZZ period and best with a ZBLL: 11.59 seconds

Single
Scramble: F B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U L R D' U' B F

x // inspection
U F' M' F' L' D // *EOline* // 6/6
R U R' L U' L' // *Left 2x2x1* // 6/12
U' R' U R U' R' // *Right 2x2x1* // 6/18
L' R' U' R U2 R' U R // *RB(F2L #3)* // 8/26
U2 L //* LB(F2L #4)* // 2/28
R U R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U2 R' // *Pi ZBLL(2GLL)* // 15/43

43 moves / 3.71 TPS

I am excited to see my times when I don't have garbage TPS


----------



## Chree (Mar 6, 2015)

OH Ao100 PB: 24.13... 

and first ever sub20 Ao5.

19.38, (26.92), 22.60, (16.49)[Fullstep], 17.98 [PLL skip] = 19.99.

I'll take it!!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 6, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Good job! You should participate in the Roux Facebook Page weekly competition



Somebody pointed out to your beginners video series introducing a basic version of Roux. I was quite satisfied with CFOP but I watched your videos and I think practicing Roux can be beneficial to my overall cubing skills so I think I'm gonna try some more advanced stuff. Very nice videos, well explained and structured. It was a piece of cake to solve the cube following them but now I want more...


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

Tied my PB = 14.36 my ao12 is too slow for my speed
13.35, 12.12+, 17.00, 15.19, 15.49, 13.86, 13.14, 14.82, 14.14, 14.74, 16.70, 11.79


----------



## ottozing (Mar 6, 2015)

on cam lol

Average of 12: 15.735
1. 12.807 (0, 2) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -2)
2. (12.250) (4, 0) / (5, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0)
3. 15.793 (0, 5) / (6, 3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
4. 16.687 (-2, 6) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (5, 0)
5. 18.500 (1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -4) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -2)
6. (21.267) (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / (-5, -2)
7. 16.664 (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -4) / 
8. 16.074 (-2, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / 
9. 14.752 (1, -3) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -5) / (2, 0)
10. 18.568 (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, -2)
11. 12.335 (-2, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-5, -4) / 
12. 15.168 (-3, 5) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4)


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 6, 2015)

1.2xx F perms, 1.2xx Gc perm
1.1xx both R perms. (I use L U2 L' U2.... for Ra!)


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 6, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> (I use L U2 L' U2.... for Ra!)


Why?!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Why?!



I didn't know of the better ones until I averaged sub-15 so i didn't bother anymore. And I'm quite fast with it so I stuck to it. Sub-1 is probably doable


----------



## Iggy (Mar 6, 2015)

13.98 OH PB single on ttw. OLL skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 13.98 OH PB single on ttw. OLL skip


You're getting fast. Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 6, 2015)

ottozing said:


> on cam lol
> 
> Average of 12: 15.735
> 1. 12.807 (0, 2) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -2)
> ...



I find the lack of this videos presence on your Youtube channel disturbing.


----------



## APdRF (Mar 6, 2015)

Yesterday I decided to switch to ZZ for OH and WF, and today I did my first avg50 with it (OH), pretty good I guess:

Mean: 27.763
Average: 27.723
Best time: 20.012
Median: 27.143
Worst time: 37.424
Standard deviation: 3.854

Best average of 5: 23.531
20-24 - 22.568 (22.247) 25.120 (28.293) 22.907

Best average of 12: 25.867
17-28 - (20.012) (34.006) 30.553 22.568 22.247 25.120 28.293 22.907 26.254 26.783 29.077 24.870

Although the single was... argggg so close

Also, 500 subscribers on YouTube, yay!


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-6
avg of 5: *8.25*

Time List:
1. (7.65) B' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 U B2 D U' B F' R F2 D U 
2. 8.62 U L U2 R B2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D F' U L B' R2 U' F D' 
3. (10.00) B' L R D2 L F2 R F2 R B2 R' B' L R2 B2 U' B2 R F 
4. 7.83 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 B' L' U' F2 R' U B D' U2 R' 
5. 8.29 B2 D R F' D' R2 B U2 L' F B2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F U

Using this method again. This is a good avg5 for me even when I'm doing CFOP... But then, it was very lucky. 3 move xcross on the first one, and CMLL skip on the last. Botched the avg12 with a counting 18. 

Might make a video sometime this week.


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-6
avg of 5: 4.781

Time List:
1. 4.609 U F' R U' R' F2 U' F' U2 
2. (5.395) U F2 U' F U2 F R' U2 F' 
3. 5.360 U F U2 R2 U' R' F U F' 
4. 4.374 R2 F' U R' F2 R' U2 F' R 
5. (3.891) U2 F' R2 F U' F' U' F' U'

Pretty good avg for me using ortega on 2x2


----------



## Aussie (Mar 6, 2015)

This may not be great to you guys, but I just got my 3x3 PB Single! 

It was a 13.26 solve with an OLL skip and a U-Perm.


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 6, 2015)

Uploading avg5 and maybe avg25? Idk i am lazy

stats: (hide)
number of times: 142/142
best time: 8.32
worst time: 17.85

current mo3: 13.76 (σ = 3.08)
best mo3: 9.52 (σ = 0.6

current avg5: 12.54 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 9.97 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 12.79 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 10.85 (σ = 0.94)

current avg25: 12.27 (σ = 1.63)
best avg25: 11.26 (σ = 0.62)

current avg50: 12.18 (σ = 1.62)
best avg50: 11.37 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 11.98 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 11.66 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 11.83 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 11.91

Average of 5: 9.97
1. 10.24 R D2 F2 R D2 R U2 R' B2 F' R2 D U R' U' B D2 
2. (10.70) R' F' L2 B' R2 D B2 R U2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U 
3. 9.41 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' R B2 U' L' F U L' B' D L 
4. (8.89) F2 L2 U B2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 B' U' L' B2 L' D' L' D2 R2 
5. 10.25 B2 D F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B' L' D2 R' U' F D'


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes!!! Average of 5 PB!!! 12.78
11.11, 12.70, 19.64, 13.10, 12.55
Switched my main to Aolong v2 it's so awesome!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Finally did some 2x2 and got some pb's.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-6
avg of 12: 3.988

Time List:
1. 3.088 F U2 F' U R' F U2 F U' 
2. 3.009 R F' U' R U' R U2 F' U2 
3. (2.867) F U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U F2 U 
4. 5.172 U2 R F' R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 
5. 3.746 R' F' R2 U R F' U' R' U2 
6. 3.695 F' U' R2 F2 U F U2 F R2 
7. 4.832 R' U2 F' R' U2 R F' U F' 
8. (6.257) F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 F' U2 
9. 5.969 F' R2 U R U2 R F R U2 
10. 4.305 F U2 R F' R2 U' F R' U' 
11. 3.184 U' F R2 U' R' U R2 U R' 
12. 2.881 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2

First 5 is a 3.28 ao5.


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Pyraminx PB ao5 
Average: 3.636
Times: 3.695, 3.492, (3.307), (5.407), 3.722

Keyhole FTW


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes! PB Ao5 and Ao12 !!!!! Ao5 = 12.71 Ao12= 13.59
12.94, 13.07, 14.99, 13.68, 11.50, 19.12, 16.36, 12.56, 12.33, 10.44, 13.22, 15.23


----------



## Cale S (Mar 7, 2015)

3.99 skewb avg25


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-6
avg of 25: 3.99

Time List:
1. 3.72 R L' B' U R' B' L R' U' 
2. 2.90 R U L R L R L' B R' 
3. 3.80 L U' R' U' R B L B R 
4. 3.31 B' L' R' U' B L' R L' R' 
5. 4.34 U' R U L B' U R' B' R' 
6. 3.81 L' U L' B' R' U' R B R 
7. (6.14) R U L' U' R' U' B R' 
8. 3.47 B L' R L U L R' B L 
9. 3.35 L' U B U B' L' R' U' 
10. (1.48) B' L' B U R' L' B' R' 
11. 3.30 B R B L' B L' R' L' 
12. (5.78) L B' R L' U' L U' R' 
13. 4.11 R' L U R' U R' U R' B' 
14. 5.28 U' B L' B L' B' L U' 
15. 4.12 U' L' U' B U' R' B L' U 
16. 4.35 U R U' R' B' U R L 
17. 3.29 B L B' R U L B' U' L 
18. 3.23 B' U' L' B U B L' B' U' 
19. 4.61 R' U' B' R' U' B U B 
20. 4.81 B' R' B U' L' U' R' U' L' 
21. 4.45 B' R L' B' U' L' R' B 
22. 5.60 R L R U B' R L U 
23. 5.03 L U L R' L' R' B' U 
24. 2.97 L B' L' R' B U R B R' 
25. (2.85) R B L' U R' B L B'


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 7, 2015)

Almost PB average of 5
1: 1.90	U2 R' U' R2 U R' U'
2: 1.75	F' R F' R' U2 R F2
3: (5.54)	U2 F' U F U R' U2 F' U'
4: 3.33	R2 F2 U R2 U F' U2 F R'
5: (1.47)	U F2 R U' F U2 R U2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 7, 2015)

Aussie said:


> This may not be great to you guys, but I just got my 3x3 PB Single!
> 
> It was a 13.26 solve with an OLL skip and a U-Perm.



Nice solve, particularly for a guy who doesn't practice anything but 6x6.  

I've been wondering... how do you stand practicing it nonstop? I love big cubes, and 5x5 and 7x7 are my favorite events, but I just can't enjoy 6x6 for very long because of all the pops. Did you mod your cube, or are you just an accurate turner?


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2015)

249. 9.13 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L F L' B2 R2 D2 B' U L' U'
253. 8.07 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B' L' D' B2 U F2 U2 F L B D

9.13:
y x // Inspection
D' L' D2 // F2B-1 (3/3)
B2 // F2B-2 (1/4)
U R2 U R' r' U' r2 U2 R U' R' // F2B-3 (11/15)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2B-4 (8/23)
U L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8/31) (EO skip)
U M' U2 M U M2 // ULUR (6/37)
U M2 U2 // EP (3/40)

4.38 TPS.

8.07:
x // Inspection
D2 L' D' // F2B-1 (3/3)
R' U2 R U' B // F2B-2 (5/8)
U R' U R U' R' U2 R U R // F2B-3 (10/18)
R U' R' U2 R U' r' // F2B-4 (7/25) (CMLL skip)
M' U' M U M' U' M' // EO (7/32)
U' M' U2 M U' M2 // ULUR (6/38)
U' M U2 M // EP (4/42)

5.20 TPS.

In the same Ao5...


----------



## Genesis (Mar 7, 2015)

3:24.04 7x7 single
Wasnt expecting another sub3:30 after getting the first officially... Especially considering how little I cube nowadays


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 3:24.04 7x7 single
> Wasnt expecting another sub3:30 after getting the first officially... Especially considering how little I cube nowadays



I am slightly disturbed


----------



## Genesis (Mar 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I am slightly disturbed



Well, you did send us the file for the avatar


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Genesis said:


> Well, you did send us the file for the avatar



Well

You would have gotten it anyway


----------



## Genesis (Mar 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Well
> 
> You would have gotten it anyway



Well...
Im too lazy to dig through months of conversation media.....


----------



## Iggy (Mar 7, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 3:24.04 7x7 single
> Wasnt expecting another sub3:30 after getting the first officially... Especially considering how little I cube nowadays



Nice time and avatar :tu


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 7, 2015)

4x4 PB's!: 
27.480 single!
29.928 mo3!
30.975 avg5!
32.760 avg12!


----------



## Genesis (Mar 7, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice time and avatar :tu



Haha, thanks
Still nothing compared to your bld achievements


----------



## Iggy (Mar 7, 2015)

Genesis said:


> Haha, thanks
> Still nothing compared to your bld achievements



If only I still seriously practiced BLD


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucas 5.97 official single. We're tied wat.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 7, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Lucas 5.97 official single. We're tied wat.



Woah, nice Lucas :tu

Now 8 people have sub 6 singles


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 7, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Lucas 5.97 official single. We're tied wat.



Dang. I wonder if he finally PLL skipped.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 7, 2015)

2:05.99 5x5 ao100, beats PB by like 20 seconds because I haven't done a 5x5 ao100 in a while.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yay got all new OH PB's today.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-7
solves/total: 54/54

single
best: 18.608
worst: 45.696

mean of 3
current: 31.595 (σ = 3.27)
best: 24.975 (σ = 3.98)

avg of 5
current: 31.082 (σ = 2.50)
best: 26.410 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 12
current: 31.008 (σ = 2.93)
best: 29.875 (σ = 3.37)

avg of 50
current: 31.648 (σ = 3.77)
best: 31.648 (σ = 3.77)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 7, 2015)

watwatwat 3x3
pb avg12 and 25, very good avg5

lost the scrambles and times for the 9.86 avg12  

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-7
avg of 25: 10.29

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-7
avg of 5: 9.07

Time List:
1. (8.70) R L B D' L2 D L' B2 D' F' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L B2 R B2 
2. 9.08 R2 B R2 U' B' L2 F2 L U B' R2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 F 
3. (12.08) L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 B' U L' U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R 
4. 9.20 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F' R' B' L2 F L' U' L2 R U 
5. 8.94 U B2 L F2 U' L2 F' U D2 B U2 F' D2 L2 U2 D2 F' L2 F R


Spoiler



Time List:
1. (8.64) L' R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 B' R2 F' U R2 F2 D' B' D' L' B2 U2 
2. 9.61 B' R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 R' B2 D' R2 U2 L D2 B U B' 
3. 11.48 B2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F U' L2 R F2 L U B D 
4. 12.80 L F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B R U B D' U R' B2 L2 B2 
5. 9.45 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 D B2 L' F' U2 R' 
6. 9.71 D2 L R2 F2 R F2 D2 R' U2 R' U R2 B' U' R2 B2 F' D' L 
7. 9.27 R' L2 U F' R2 U R' L D' R2 U2 R F2 R' L2 D2 L B2 
8. 8.98 B R D2 F D' F2 U L2 D R' B' L2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 U2 D2 B 
9. 9.47 D' R D F B U' L' B R' F' D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 
10. 11.46 D2 F R F U F2 U2 D L2 F U2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 
11. 11.48 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' B L D' B' L F2 R2 B2 D' 
12. 9.44 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 U F L' D' R U' R B2 U2 L' F' 
13. 9.97 F2 R' L' B2 R2 F R2 U' L' F' D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D 
14. (13.31) L R2 D2 F R2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' F2 D2 R F2 D2 U R' U' F' 
15. 9.73 L' F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L B L' B2 U F D' L' D' 
16. (8.70) R L B D' L2 D L' B2 D' F' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L B2 R B2 
17. 9.08 R2 B R2 U' B' L2 F2 L U B' R2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 F 
18. 12.08 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 B' U L' U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R 
19. 9.20 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F' R' B' L2 F L' U' L2 R U 
20. 8.94 U B2 L F2 U' L2 F' U D2 B U2 F' D2 L2 U2 D2 F' L2 F R 
21. (14.36) R B' D' R U2 L' U L' B' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 
22. 11.16 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 U B' L D B' L' R2 D F L' F' 
23. 11.63 B2 L R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 B' R F U2 F2 D' U2 B' L' R2 
24. 9.70 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 F D2 F D B2 D R D2 B2 L' U R 
25. 11.42 U D B2 L D' R D' F B L2 F2 B2 U' F2 U D2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 7, 2015)

also 6x6 pbs

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-7
avg of 5: 2:55.95

Time List:
1. 2:56.47 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U F' L' D U' R' D' L2 B' D2 U2 
2. 2:55.89 
3. 2:55.49 
4. (3:16.13) 
5. (2:55.28) 

mo3 and avg5 are same, both pbs


----------



## Olli Fritz (Mar 7, 2015)

7.30 single reconstruction:

scramble: D2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 R U' B' F R' U2 L B D' U' F'

Inspection: x y
X-cross: U' R' U' R y' R' F R
F2L-2: U' R' U R U y L' U L
F2L-3: U' L U L' U L U' L' U y' L' U L
F2L-4: R' U' R
Oll: U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U' r U


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 7, 2015)

Olli Fritz said:


> 7.30 single reconstruction:
> 
> scramble: D2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 R U' B' F R' U2 L B D' U' F'
> 
> ...



I have a correction: The bold part should be U' instead of U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 7, 2015)

Olli Fritz said:


> 7.30 single reconstruction:
> 
> scramble: D2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 R U' B' F R' U2 L B D' U' F'
> 
> ...



Uhh, Olli, first post:tu


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Uhh, Olli, first post:tu



Yea, do a member intro


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 7, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Yea, do a member intro


I think he did


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2015)

35.56, 35.37, 35.83, 33.84, 36.86, (33.35), 38.48, (40.35), 38.16, 36.50, 39.59, 38.86 = 36.91 4x4 avg12

Best in a while


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 7, 2015)

avg of 5: 6.98

Time List:
1. (5.61) U F2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 R' F2 B' D' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D 
2. 8.25 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 U' L R2 B R B' U L B L' R2 
3. (8.27) R2 D U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U' R D' F L U2 B F' U' B R' 
4. 7.01 U' R' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' R' F' D B' R2 U R' U F U 
5. 5.68 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 R' U2 L R U L2 R' F D' B' L' D2 F2

both fives were full step wat


----------



## GG (Mar 7, 2015)

Average of 12: 11.76
1. 12.07 F2 L2 F R2 B L2 B U2 L2 D2 F R B' D' L' F' U2 B' D' F' L2 
2. 12.26 D2 F2 L2 U2 L R2 F2 R' D2 R B R U2 L' R' D2 U R2 F R' 
3. 11.48 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L' B' U' R U' B' F2 R2 F' U 
4. 11.33 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' F' R2 F R' F' L B R F R' D' 
5. 12.99 D B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L' U' L2 R D2 B' R F' L R 
6. 11.24 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' U L' D' L' F D' B U R B' 
7. 11.92 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D R2 F' R' F' D L U' B' 
8. 11.64 D2 U2 B U2 B F L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D' R U F2 R D' L B D' U 
9. 11.42 F' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D R' U' L2 R' B2 R D F' 
10. 11.25 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U L B R F R' U' F' R F' D' 
11. (10.83) D2 F' U L F B U F L' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 B2 U L2 U 
12. (14.61) R2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L R' B' D F' R2 B F R' F 

First PB in a while


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2015)

GG said:


> Average of 12: 11.76
> 1. 12.07 F2 L2 F R2 B L2 B U2 L2 D2 F R B' D' L' F' U2 B' D' F' L2
> 2. 12.26 D2 F2 L2 U2 L R2 F2 R' D2 R B R U2 L' R' D2 U R2 F R'
> 3. 11.48 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L' B' U' R U' B' F2 R2 F' U
> ...


Nice, very consistent. Only one counting solve wasn't within a range of 1.02...


----------



## Iggy (Mar 8, 2015)

I was Rouxing, then this happened

9.03 B' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' R' F R2 D U2 R' U2 L'

PB and 2nd sub 10  fullstep too

I'm gonna practice Roux more often from now on, just remembered how fun it is


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 8, 2015)

1. 38.52 R B' R' U' B D' F' B L2 U2 B2 L' U2 L B2 L2 F2 R U2 F' 
2. 45.68 R2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U' R2 B U' B2 L' U' 
3. 52.44 L2 D' R' U2 R2 B' L' D' F R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U 
4. 44.79 B2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F D2 L B F2 D' F' L B' L U' B' 
5. 38.42 U2 R2 F' D' R B L' B' U R2 L2 U2 F B2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 L 

Ao5: 43.00

Also new PB single Fullstep: 37.76

Not bad considering my Ao5 PB was over 1:00 a week and a half ago.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 8, 2015)

more like an accomplisment

3X3: 10.00 AVG25, 10.38 avg50 and 10.63 avg100
avg50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-8
avg of 50: 10.38

Time List:
1. 9.40 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 U B' D' B2 L2 U2 
2. 9.95 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R' D' F' R' F U' L U' F' R2 
3. 11.08 L' R F2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B' U L2 D2 F U R B R 
4. 11.20 B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L D2 B L R2 D' F D F2 U' 
5. 10.13 B' L2 U L2 R2 B2 D U B2 D' F2 L' U' R' F' D2 F L D F2 
6. 10.20 F' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F U' R F U2 F2 R B L B2 U' 
7. (13.02) D F D2 B U2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 U2 L D2 R' U L D2 F R2 D' 
8. (8.78) D B2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 B F2 R' U2 R' U R B' F U' 
9. 10.62 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 U L F L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F2 B' D2 L2 
10. (13.40) R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F' D L F L' D B U2 L D 
11. (14.77) U' L2 F D2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 F' D' L R2 F' R U R' B2 F' 
12. 10.47 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 L' B L F2 U L B2 L2 D' L' 
13. 11.32 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L R F D L B' F2 L' F R 
14. 11.14 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 R' B D2 U B2 L' D' U F' U2 
15. 9.75 L B2 R2 U' B R2 B R F D' F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 B2 L2 F 
16. 9.69 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 U F2 R D2 B' L F' D2 U L' U 
17. 10.60 U' B R2 F2 U' F D2 R2 L F' L2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' 
18. 9.39 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 L R' F L F' L R2 B' L2 D U 
19. 9.65 R' D' B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 D' B R' B2 D2 F R' D2 B' D 
20. 9.90 F L2 F2 B D' L' B U B L2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L 
21. 9.59 B' D' R2 F' U L2 D2 B' R2 D F2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 L 
22. 10.24 U2 B D2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 L B' R U L B' D F' L B' 
23. 9.75 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' F L2 R2 U B' R' F' R U' L' 
24. 10.25 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B' F' D L R' F2 U' 
25. 10.54 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U R' D L2 F2 R' U F D U2 L' 
26. 11.08 U2 B2 F R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F2 U' B U L' B2 R2 U B R B' 
27. 10.05 L F2 R2 F U2 F2 D' F2 L' D' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 
28. 9.70 F' L B' D' R L' D L B F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' 
29. (8.70) D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D R U2 B2 L' U F U' B2 U' 
30. 10.17 L F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 F D L F2 U B' F R' B2 
31. 10.76 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' U2 R D2 U B F L D F U' F2 U' B 
32. 9.74 D' L2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L' F' U' L2 D' R F' U F' U2 
33. 10.43 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U' R' F' R2 D' L R' D2 F R2 
34. 9.83 U2 L' U2 B U F B D L U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 
35. 8.84 L' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R B2 R U2 B' L' D2 F R D' R2 D U' B' 
36. 11.94 F' L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 D' R F2 R F D R2 
37. 9.31 L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' R2 F L' D L' U' R2 B' D2 
38. 11.88 D' L U2 B' R' D R' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 L' F2 L2 
39. 9.60 D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 B R D F2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 F D2 F U2 D2 
40. 10.32 L' B D B R2 D R' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B' 
41. 10.43 B L2 R2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R U B' F2 L' F' U F2 R' U 
42. 10.00 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 D' F R' F R' U' F2 D' L F U2 
43. 9.98 L D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R D L' R2 F R2 B L U' 
44. 12.61 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D B' F' L U B R' D B2 L U' 
45. 12.09 L U' B2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' R' U2 R2 F' L' F' 
46. 9.80 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L D' B' F2 R D' U' F R' 
47. 12.25 B R U L U2 B U' R2 D' L U2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 
48. 10.69 F' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' D F' R U2 F R2 F D' 
49. (7.67) D2 F' R' L B R2 F' U' L2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 R U2 L B2 R2 
50. 10.39 R' D U R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B F2 D2 F2 D F' D'



avg25:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-8
avg of 25: 10.00

Time List:
1. 9.75 L B2 R2 U' B R2 B R F D' F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 B2 L2 F 
2. 9.69 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 U F2 R D2 B' L F' D2 U L' U 
3. 10.60 U' B R2 F2 U' F D2 R2 L F' L2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' 
4. 9.39 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 L R' F L F' L R2 B' L2 D U 
5. 9.65 R' D' B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 D' B R' B2 D2 F R' D2 B' D 
6. 9.90 F L2 F2 B D' L' B U B L2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L 
7. 9.59 B' D' R2 F' U L2 D2 B' R2 D F2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 L 
8. 10.24 U2 B D2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 L B' R U L B' D F' L B' 
9. 9.75 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' F L2 R2 U B' R' F' R U' L' 
10. 10.25 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B' F' D L R' F2 U' 
11. 10.54 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U R' D L2 F2 R' U F D U2 L' 
12. 11.08 U2 B2 F R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F2 U' B U L' B2 R2 U B R B' 
13. 10.05 L F2 R2 F U2 F2 D' F2 L' D' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 
14. 9.70 F' L B' D' R L' D L B F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' 
15. (8.70) D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D R U2 B2 L' U F U' B2 U' 
16. 10.17 L F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 F D L F2 U B' F R' B2 
17. 10.76 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' U2 R D2 U B F L D F U' F2 U' B 
18. 9.74 D' L2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L' F' U' L2 D' R F' U F' U2 
19. 10.43 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U' R' F' R2 D' L R' D2 F R2 
20. 9.83 U2 L' U2 B U F B D L U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 
21. (8.84) L' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R B2 R U2 B' L' D2 F R D' R2 D U' B' 
22. (11.94) F' L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 D' R F2 R F D R2 
23. 9.31 L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' R2 F L' D L' U' R2 B' D2 
24. (11.88) D' L U2 B' R' D R' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 L' F2 L2 
25. 9.60 D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 B R D F2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 F D2 F U2 D2



the avg25 is literally my avg12 from 2 weeks ago


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

PB for most Uw/D moves in one solve.

30. 9.25 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D U2 R' F D2 F' L2 D2 L2 D L2 U2

x2
L U2 r U' D2 x' D2
r' F r U' L U L'
u' R U' R' u
D' R U' R' D
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
U' F R U R' U' F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

6.16 TPS.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

12.57 AO50 and 12.83 AO100 for 3x3 PB


----------



## Myachii (Mar 8, 2015)

9.98 FIRST 3X3 SUB-10 DDDDDD

5. (9.98) L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B U2 L R B2 U' R' F R2 D

I don't even care that it was only twenty milliseconds under 10, I am overjoyed!

1st May 2013 - First 3x3 Speedcube (ZhanChi)
8th March 2015 - First 3x3 sub-10 solve
677 days

Cube: Cong's Design YueYing


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I don't even care that it was only two milliseconds under 10, I am overjoyed!



It was 20 milliseconds under.

GJ.


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 9.98 FIRST 3X3 SUB-10 DDDDDD
> 
> 5. (9.98) L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B U2 L R B2 U' R' F R2 D
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Myachii (Mar 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Congrats!



Thanks 



Randomno said:


> It was 20 milliseconds under.
> 
> GJ.



Fixed (thanks )


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

3.299, 45 moves, 13.640 TPS
1 10 11 8\6 2 0 3\14 5 4 9\13 7 12 15
DRULDLURULDRDLUR3UL2DR2ULULDRDLULUR2DLULDRUL


----------



## Myachii (Mar 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> 3.299, 45 moves, 13.640 TPS
> 1 10 11 8\6 2 0 3\14 5 4 9\13 7 12 15
> DRULDLURULDRDLUR3UL2DR2ULULDRDLULUR2DLULDRUL



What is that scramble?

Also, just got a 9.68 xD two sub-10 solves in one day


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> What is that scramble?
> 
> Also, just got a 9.68 xD two sub-10 solves in one day


15 puzzle.

And wow, 2 PB singles in one day, gj.


----------



## nalralz (Mar 8, 2015)

14.77 3x3 average of 5 and a 14.53 average of 5 caught on camera!!! I started with a 11.18 and a 12.82 which is not very normal. Highest was a 17.61.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 9.98 FIRST 3X3 SUB-10 DDDDDD
> 
> 5. (9.98) L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B U2 L R B2 U' R' F R2 D
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 8, 2015)

8.04 PB 3x3 Ao5!!!

Sub-8 is so close I can taste it.


----------



## Habs (Mar 8, 2015)

Finally got a sub 30 avg of 5, new avg5 PB is 29.77! Slowly working my way to a sub 20 avg


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2015)

On TTW, (9.82), 14.17, (14.59), 12.90, 10.08 

The 10.08 is my fastest ever counting solve.

Also butchered a solve, then completely missed the joke about it. Lol. :fp 

[New scramble!]
IRNjuggle28: lol, sup 30
Kim: nice
Kim: PB?
IRNjuggle28: been a while since I had one of those
IRNjuggle28: PB is 8.93
[New scramble!]
Kim: no I was making a joke
Kim: asking if the 31 was your PB
Kim: lol
IRNjuggle28: Wow, I'm dumb
IRNjuggle28: XD


----------



## Myachii (Mar 9, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> On TTW, (9.82), 14.17, (14.59), 12.90, 10.08
> 
> The 10.08 is my fastest ever counting solve.
> 
> ...


Nice!
I wish more people would use TTW..


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Nice!
> I wish more people would use TTW..


What does it mean?


----------



## Myachii (Mar 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> What does it mean?


Twist The Web


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Twist The Web


!?


----------



## Myachii (Mar 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> !?


twisttheweb.com is a website where people can solve against other speedcubers in real-time.


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Myachii said:


> twisttheweb.com is a website where people can solve against other speedcubers in real-time.


Thankyou [emoji8]


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 9, 2015)

sq1 13.11 ao100 with 11.33 ao12 and 10.68 ao5


----------



## EMI (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> sq1 13.11 ao100 with 11.33 ao12 and 10.68 ao5


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 9, 2015)

EMI said:


>


----------



## mafergut (Mar 9, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 9.98 FIRST 3X3 SUB-10 DDDDDD
> 
> 5. (9.98) L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B U2 L R B2 U' R' F R2 D
> 
> ...



GJ!!!! I would like to ask you a question. Were you stuck for some time at the 20sec point? Because I get some 14s and 15s and several 16-18 solves in an Ao100 but still my Ao100 is around 21 seconds.

My dates are:

4th Aug 2013 - First 3x3 speedcube (zhanchi stickerless)
??? - First sub-10, who knows when or even if I'll get it

Still I have until early June this year to match the time it took you. Currently my PB full-step is high 14s so unless I get a very lucky PLL skip or I progress a lot in these months I don't think I'll make it.

Keep cubing!!!


----------



## imvelox (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> sq1 13.11 ao100 with 11.33 ao12 and 10.68 ao5



Gj that's ridicolous
How many algorithms do you know?


----------



## muhammad jihan (Mar 9, 2015)

accomplishment : cubing again. lol


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 9, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Gj that's ridicolous
> How many algorithms do you know?



I know almost full eo and full cp. I knew around 70 ep algs but forgot most of them, I use maybe 30 or so?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 9, 2015)

6.072 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 D2 R F' D' L' F L2 F2 L2 U L2

R2 D R' // Cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-1
U' L U L' // F2L-3
L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // F2L-3
L U2 L' U L U L' // F2L-4
U L' U' L U' r' F r U r U' r' F U // OLL

3rd fastest single.


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.072 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 D2 R F' D' L' F L2 F2 L2 U L2
> 
> R2 D R' // Cross
> U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-1
> ...



WOW gj!


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm back?

avg of 5: 8.07

Time List:
1. 8.25 B2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B F D2 U2 F2 R' F L U2 F2 U R B' F' 
2. 8.14 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' R D' L R U' F' R2 D2 F2 
3. 7.81 L' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' R' D F R D' F' D B' 
4. (9.12) R B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' F' D' F' L2 F' R B' R2 F2 U' 
5. (7.67) D F' U L2 U' R U R' B F2 R U2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 L B2 L U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 9, 2015)

Username said:


> I'm back?
> 
> avg of 5: 8.07
> 
> ...



That consistenc py though, GJ!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 9, 2015)

I think I've done enough Roux solves over the past 2 days

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-9
solves/total: 590/593

single
best: 8.07
worst: 47.31

mean of 3
current: 17.08 (σ = 1.08)
best: 12.05 (σ = 1.93)

avg of 5
current: 17.08 (σ = 1.08)
best: 12.94 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 12
current: 15.97 (σ = 1.10)
best: 13.45 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 50
current: 15.55 (σ = 1.79)
best: 14.74 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 100
current: 15.20 (σ = 1.99)
best: 14.93 (σ = 1.91)

Average: 15.60 (σ = 2.13)
Mean: 15.81

435. 8.07 D2 B' D F' R U' R' L' B F2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 L U2 R 

watwat. extremely stupid lol

there were 4 sub 10s in there, as well as a 10.01 and a 10.03


----------



## Myachii (Mar 9, 2015)

mafergut said:


> GJ!!!! I would like to ask you a question. Were you stuck for some time at the 20sec point? Because I get some 14s and 15s and several 16-18 solves in an Ao100 but still my Ao100 is around 21 seconds.
> 
> My dates are:
> 
> ...


To be honest, I had zero difficulty progressing to sub-20. My main obstacle was sub-30. I guess it varies from person to person. Main thing I can suggest is to find out what you're doing in those sup-20 solves and stop doing it xD 
If it's certain difficult LL cases, drill them. Or if it's just bad F2L, practice that.
Find your problem step and focus on it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 9, 2015)

No way...
1.64 2x2 AO5
1: (0.50)	U' R U F' U
2: 2.39	R' F R F' R U R2 F2
3: 1.82	R' U' F U' R' U2 R2 F' R'
4: 0.70	R2 U' R' U R U2 R
5: (2.58)	F2 U' F R2 U F2 R' F'

Counting sub 1 lol


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 9, 2015)

3+ months of no skewb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-9
avg of 12: 6.99

Time List:
1. (8.52) L' U' L B R B' R' L' R' 
2. 5.90 R U' R' U' B' R U B' R 
3. 7.06 B' L' U R' B' U L' R U 
4. 6.75 R' L' B' L' R U' L' B R 
5. 6.69 L R U B R' B R' U' B' 
6. 7.04 U' R B U B' U' L U' R' 
7. (4.83) B' R L' R' U B' U' L B' 
8. 8.19 U' R L R' U' B L U' B' 
9. 7.48 R' U L' R U B L' R B 
10. 6.92 R L' B' R' L' R L B' U 
11. 7.79 U R L U R' U' R' B L 
12. 6.06 U' B R L R' U' L' B L

Glad to see I can still solve ok. Did Ao100 and it was a fail though. A bunch of 10+seconds which is terrible. Going to do another Ao100 and see what I can get.


*EDIT:* 97. 1.79 B R' U' L U L' B U B' U B'


----------



## Chree (Mar 9, 2015)

3rd ever sub10, 2nd best single ever, and it was full step! (unless you count a 6 move Cross+1 as lucky... which... y'know... could be)

F U L' D L' F' D2 B U R' U B2 R2 F' L' B D2 R D' B' U' B2 R' D' F L' F R2 D' R'
(Side note: the scrambler app I use on my phone is not random state so I set it to 30 moves for added randomness)

x2 F R2 y' F'
R U' R'
U2 L U2 L'2 U' L
U2 R' U' R
L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L'
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
U' (U Perm)

9.89.
50 moves, 5.05 TPS



guysensei1 said:


> I didn't know of the better ones until I averaged sub-15 so i didn't bother anymore. And I'm quite fast with it so I stuck to it. Sub-1 is probably doable



Don't feel bad man... I actively use 3 different Ra algs. L U2 L' U2, RUD, and if I see if from the back I'll do R U2 R' U2. And sometimes I'll still default to RUF.

I also actively use 8 A perms. This is why I'm not fast.


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-9
avg of 12: 2:45.63

Time List:
2:47.27, 2:50.70, (3:27.92), 2:54.87, 2:47.62, 2:35.54, 2:34.35, 2:43.29, 2:55.93, (2:30.88), 2:32.13, 2:54.62

5x5 is cool I guess.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 9, 2015)

5.86 Reconstruction
Scramble: F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' R D L2 F2 D U2 L U'


x2 U D’ R’ B U R U’ R’ D //xcross (9/9)
y’ U R U’ R’ //F2L 2 (4/13)
L U L’ //F2L 3 (3/16)
U2 L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L // F2L 4 (8/24)
OLL skip
U R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U //PLL J perm (15/39)

39 moves/5.86 seconds = 6.66 tps

Second sub-6, but the first one that wasn't crazy lucky(xxcross +pll skip)


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Divineskulls said:


> 5.86 Reconstruction
> Scramble: F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' R D L2 F2 D U2 L U'
> 
> 
> ...


Nice solve!


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 9, 2015)

4.60 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U F' U2 L' B2 U R U' R2 U2 L

Fat Sune PLL skip, can't reconstruct.


----------



## CHJ (Mar 9, 2015)

lol wot 5.05 PLL skip
R F2 R' D2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' B' L2 F2 L D R' U' B' F2

z2 B' R U2 R U' R' U' D' R2 // XXcross
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
y R U' R' // F2L-4
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // LL

28HTM/5.05s = 5.54tps


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 9, 2015)

CHJ said:


> lol wot 5.05 PLL skip
> R F2 R' D2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' B' L2 F2 L D R' U' B' F2
> 
> z2 B' R U2 R U' R' U' D' R2 // XXcross
> ...



21


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 9, 2015)

1:51.786 6x6 PB single!

edit: callum wat?


----------



## CHJ (Mar 9, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:51.786 6x6 PB single!
> 
> edit: callum wat?



Ciaran wat?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, first sub-25 single! 24.96 seconds, really close to a +2 and that was really great!


----------



## nalralz (Mar 10, 2015)

PB average of 5 on 3x3 today!!!

Average: 13.27
Standard Deviation: 0.17
Best Time: 8.51
Worst Time: 13.96
Individual Times:
1.	12.98	B L R' D' R2 B2 F' D U' F' D2 U B R2 D' U2 B F' L2 R2 F2 D2 U R' F2
2.	13.52	L D2 F2 D B' R D B2 L2 R U B L' R2 D' U' L' U B2 U L' B' F R F
3.	(8.51)	U' B' F' L2 U B2 F2 R U R B2 D' B' L B U' B' F' L' B2 R2 U R D R2
4.	(13.96)	B' F L2 R2 D' B L D' U2 F2 L2 F D U2 B D2 U' B' L U R' B' F U' R2
5.	13.32	R U' B2 F' L R D2 U B L R' D2 U2 B L' B2 F' D2 B F R2 D2 U2 B' F'


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 10, 2015)

Yesssss


Average of 5: 9.40
1. (11.62) U2 F' B2 U D2 L2 D' L D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 
2. 10.19 F B2 D' L B2 L D2 R' U2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B L2 
3. 9.23 L' U2 R B2 L' R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B R' D R' U F R2 D2 L2 U 
4. 8.77 L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 L F' R2 F2 D R2 
5. (8.49) F2 D F B2 U B D' L' F' D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 


also

number of times: 113/113
best time: 8.49
worst time: 16.00

current avg5: 11.15 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 9.40 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 10.56 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 10.56 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 11.57 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 11.55 (σ = 1.27)


----------



## Iggy (Mar 10, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-10
avg of 5: 10.08

Time List:
1. 8.67 B L2 B2 U B' D' R' L' D' U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 
2. 8.79 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 D R' B2 D2 L B' R' F' R' B' L' 
3. (13.23) R2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F' L' D F D2 B D U R U' R' 
4. 12.79 U F' U' R D' B U' D' F U' D F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 
5. (6.18) B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D R' B2 F U' R D' L B R2

lol bj counting 12, could've easily been PB avg5

The 6.18:
z2 y' L' U' R' F D2 R
y L' U' L
y R U' R
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' 
y' R U2' R' U' R U R'
f' L' U' L U f
U2

2nd best single ever


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 10, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 4.60 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U F' U2 L' B2 U R U' R2 U2 L
> 
> Fat Sune PLL skip, can't reconstruct.



Lol I reconstructed to a Fat sune but it doesn't skip. Yellow cross?


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 10, 2015)

OH:
Single: 14.527 Fullstep
Avg5: 19.365
Mo100: 22.801
All Pb of course


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 10, 2015)

5x5 59.93 ao12 
finally sub 1 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 5x5 59.93 ao12
> finally sub 1 !!!!!!!!!!!



Holy....


----------



## imvelox (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 5x5 59.93 ao12
> finally sub 1 !!!!!!!!!!!



what? really i can't believe that...
List the times please..and also what are your single/avg5 pbs?


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 10, 2015)

4 sub 10 averages of 5 today. Next is avg12 I guess!

9.92: (9.37), 9.93, 9.42, (12.13), 10.42
9.86: (13.41), (9.06), 10.04, 9.74, 9.79
9.84: 9.12, (8.79), 10.59, (10.61), 9.80
9.40: (11.62), 10.19, 9.23, 8.77, (8.49)


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 10, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Lol I reconstructed to a Fat sune but it doesn't skip. Yellow cross?



I think so? But I tried a ton of yellow cross solutions and didn't find it. maybe I misscrambled.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2015)

9.20 single and 13.29 avg12 with columns method


----------



## Julian (Mar 10, 2015)

FMC PBs:

24 single
27.00 mo3
27.67 ao5
29.40 ao12


----------



## Iggy (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 5x5 59.93 ao12
> finally sub 1 !!!!!!!!!!!



damn, why are you so good at everything :tu


----------



## Cale S (Mar 11, 2015)

lol 2x2


Spoiler



4.42, 5.79, 5.19, 4.44, 4.81, 4.88, 4.44, 4.23, 5.37, 4.78, 5.11, 4.35, 5.18, 3.48, 3.09, 3.73, 3.29, 3.24, 4.33, 4.03, 5.02, 3.61, 4.24, 4.47, 6.13, 4.33, 5.24, 3.86, 2.35, 5.05, 4.08, 5.38, 3.84, 4.12, 4.21, 4.36, 2.85, 5.03, 3.79, 3.44, 4.10, 6.19, 4.65, 5.51, 13.99, 3.54, 5.67, 3.88, 3.96, 5.52, 4.74, 5.57, 4.01, 5.39, 3.23, 4.09, 5.51, 3.72, 5.69, 4.46, 3.58, 4.40, 5.31, 4.90, 6.09, 5.75, 4.67, 3.89, 4.91, 5.43, 4.59, 4.15, 5.89, 5.46, 6.32, 3.80, 4.65, 4.64, 4.37, 7.44, 11.62, 5.22, 4.62, 4.64, 5.37, 3.62, 3.48, 3.98, 5.62, 6.19, 4.25, 4.02, 5.71, 4.76, 4.07, 13.59, 4.51, 4.70, 4.47, 4.37, 4.94


3.34 avg5, 4.38 avg50, 4.65 avg100

also square-1


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-10
solves/total: 27/27

single
best: 20.36
worst: 1:06.76

mean of 3
current: 44.55 (σ = 19.24)
best: 24.22 (σ = 2.09)

avg of 5
current: 38.33 (σ = 8.47)
best: 24.92 (σ = 1.46)

avg of 12
current: 32.68 (σ = 7.26)
best: 26.69 (σ = 2.48)

Average: 29.78 (σ = 4.88)
Mean: 31.15

Time List:
1. 24.25 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, 3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3) 
2. 20.36 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
3. 38.98 (3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0) 
4. 28.84 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
5. 33.04 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
6. 34.47 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
7. 33.42 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
8. 31.61 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, 0) 
9. 22.65 (6, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2) 
10. 27.83 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
11. 28.36 (-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -3)/ 
12. 24.55 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -1)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/ 
13. 28.08 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, -2)/ 
14. 23.68 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, -4)/ 
15. 26.53 (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
16. 22.45 (3, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0) 
17. 31.05 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -4)/(5, -4)/(2, 0) 
18. 27.11 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
19. 27.04 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
20. 33.14 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
21. 40.49 (3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -4) 
22. 20.85 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
23. 48.10 (0, 5)/(6, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
24. 30.57 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
25. 33.26 (3, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0) 
26. 33.62 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4) 
27. 1:06.76 (-2, 6)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/


24.92 avg5, 26.69 avg12, 29.09 avg25


----------



## Iggy (Mar 11, 2015)

wat

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-11
avg of 5: 8.79

Time List:
1. (8.62) D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R D B' L R2 F' L' U2 B2 F 
2. 8.93 D2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D B L' R' U' R B' F2 U2 R' D' 
3. 8.66 F U2 L2 F' U2 F R2 F' R2 B' L D U F U B' L F2 U' L' 
4. (14.13+) B2 D' L' B' D R F' B L F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 L 
5. 8.77 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L' R' D2 B2 L U' L2 R2 U

stackmat too

Edit: gjgjgj

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-11
solves/total: 286/286

single
best: 6.97
worst: 38.25

mean of 3
current: 14.91 (σ = 4.81)
best: 8.32 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 5
current: 13.51 (σ = 2.25)
best: 8.75 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: 12.67 (σ = 2.21)
best: 9.88 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 50
current: 11.33 (σ = 1.69)
best: 10.48 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 100
current: 11.05 (σ = 1.41)
best: 10.61 (σ = 1.02)

Average: 10.91 (σ = 1.26)
Mean: 11.14

avg of 12: 9.88

Time List:
*1. 8.71 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 U' F D2 R' D2 R2 B D' B U 
2. 8.45 D R' L B' L U2 F L' D R U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 
3. 9.09 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 B R' B R B F2 R D L2 
4. (7.42) R' L2 F B' R' U D2 B U' R' L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 L2 D 
5. 10.50 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R F U' L F2 D B2 L B R2 
*6. 10.22 R2 B' U' B' L2 F' R D L' D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R 
7. 9.37 D R B' R D' F' L B' D2 B' R2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 
8. (11.40) R2 U2 B F' U2 R2 B U2 F' L2 D F2 L F D R2 B D' B2 
9. 10.76 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U' R D' F L2 R D B' U' F2 
10. 10.80 U B2 D2 R B2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 B F L D L D L2 R' U' 
11. 10.15 U' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 B U' R2 B2 F' U R D' L 
12. 10.76 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U2 F L B' U' F' R' D B2 R2 B' U

bolded = 8.75 avg5

3rd sub 9 avg5 and 2nd sub 10 avg12


----------



## EMI (Mar 11, 2015)

Not really catching up to Lucas, but whatever...
Square-1
avg of 12: 12.64

Time List:
12.41, 11.32, 12.39, 16.02, (19.08), 13.17, 10.51, 12.44, 12.45, (10.21), 12.85, 12.80


Dat counting 16


----------



## JemFish (Mar 11, 2015)

Broke all 3x3 records except Ao12:

Ao50 - 19.32 (my first sub-20 Ao50, and I can't believe it's sub-19.5 too...)
Ao5 - 15.93 (It was crazy...)
*Single - 13.64 (!!!!!)*

This is a very happy day for me. I broke my 3BLD record also, even though I've had a fever all day...maybe the fever is what gave me super-powers!



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Mar 11, 2015 5:20:25 PM - 6:07:31 PM

Mean: 19.28
Average: 19.32
Best time: 13.64
Median: 19.50
Worst time: 22.85
Standard deviation: 2.22

Best average of 5: 15.93
2-6 - 15.50 (16.67) 15.67 16.61 (15.49)

Best average of 12: 18.05
1-12 - 17.47 15.50 16.67 15.67 16.61 (15.49) 19.59 21.85 18.11 20.63 (22.17) 18.43

1. 17.47 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R L2 B R L B R B D L D'
* 2. 15.50 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U L B2 U F D' U2 L2 B2 R' F2
3. 16.67 U B2 R2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U B U2 L' D B' D2 U' B2 F D2 U2
4. 15.67 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U' R' B2 L' U L F D' B' D L U2
5. 16.61 R2 U B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L' F' R B' D U2 B2 F L' U2
6. 15.49 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F D2 R2 L' U2 F2 R2 B F2 U*
7. 19.59 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' B F' U' R D R F' L2 F L' U
8. 21.85 F2 R2 L2 D U' L2 U F2 D' L2 B L' U R' U R2 F2 U L2 F2 U'
9. 18.11 D' R2 F2 D' U' F2 U R2 U R2 U F R U L2 U L2 F2 L' D B' U'
10. 20.63 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D R2 U' F' D' U' L2 B U L F' D' U2 R'
11. 22.17 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 D' B R' F L D' U2 R2 L2 F' R U2
12. 18.43 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B D' R' L2 U' B2 U F' U2 B' U2
13. 19.41 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L' D2 F L D2 U2 F D R2
14. 21.33 U B2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L' D' B' F' R' F2 D2 F' U' F
15. 21.91 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 B' U R' D' U L U' B' U'
16. 20.85 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 L' D R2 D R' D B' F D2 U2
17. 19.13 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F' D' B U F2 R' D F' D R2 U'
18. 21.26 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B' D L' F R2 D2 R' L' F D
19. 17.97 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 R U' L2 D' U' L' B' F U' B'
20. 22.52 D R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' L' F U' L' B R2 U2 R' D'
21. 19.91 U2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L U' B' D R2 B2 R' B D R' D2
22. 20.15 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' U2 R U' F2 R F L U2 L' B2 D2
23. 20.77 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U L R2 U2 B' U' F' D' B' U2 L2 U2
24. 21.20 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F U' R' L B' D R2 F2 D2
25. 16.63 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L' F R D' B' R D F2 D' R'
26. 19.21 D U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R' D U2 R2 L' B U2 L2 D' U
27. 20.51 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D L D' B2 U2 L' D
28. 20.46 D R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 L' D' U' F L F2 R D L D U2
29. 21.20 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' B' D' F2 D' U2 R D B U2 R2
30. 15.64 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 D' B2 R' F R L B' U2 B' R U2 L
31. 22.75 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F L' F L B D' U2 L' B' U2
32. 18.58 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D L F2 L2 U F' D L F2 R' B D
33. 17.74 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R' F' L B2 R2 U2 R' B' D' L U2
34. 16.88 R2 U B2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L U R2 F U B' L' B2 F' L'
35. 20.18 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U B2 R' D' B' R2 D U2 R2 L' B2 D2
36. 18.03 L2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L U' B' D' B' F D L' U'
37. 16.40 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L' B' D B2 F D' R2 U B2 F U'
38. 18.47 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F D' B R2 F' L' U' L2 F' R'
39. 21.74 B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L' B L U B' U2 R2 F' R' U'
40. 20.62 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' U2 R' B' D L B' F' R2 U'
41. 22.03 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' F L2 B2 D' B' R L F L B' U'
42. 18.35 U2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L' U B F' D' R' L2 F D2 F' U
43. 18.80 D2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D U' L' F' D2 U' B' L B' F2 U' F2 D2
*44. 13.64 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L D L2 F' L D' L F2 D2 U'*
45. 19.65 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 L' F' U' R' B' L' U F R' L2 D2
46. 22.85 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F L' B' F2 U F' L F2 L'
47. 21.66 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U R' U2 R U L' U' B' L D R2
48. 17.44 U' R2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' R' F U L' D F' L' D F D'
49. 20.57 F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B F2 D B U2 L D B' U F D'
50. 19.19 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R' B U2 R L' F' U' B' U F U2


----------



## mafergut (Mar 11, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Broke all 3x3 records except Ao12:
> 
> Ao50 - 19.32 (my first sub-20 Ao50, and I can't believe it's sub-19.5 too...)
> Ao5 - 15.93 (It was crazy...)
> ...



GJ, man!
I'm so envious that I'm sitting here, watching the months pass without much improvement, if at all, and I saw you coming to this forum not that long ago and you have already managed to achieve what I cannot: A sub-20 long average.

There's talented people and then there's me 

Anyway, I really feel happy for you


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 11, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Holy....





imvelox said:


> what? really i can't believe that...
> List the times please..and also what are your single/avg5 pbs?





Iggy said:


> damn, why are you so good at everything :tu



(58.08), (1:01.81), 1:00.95, 59.80, 58.67, 1:01.33, 1:00.34, 1:00.69, 58.30, 1:00.09, 1:00.11, 59.02 = 59.93 ao12

my ao5 PB is 59.38 and single PB is 54.50


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 11, 2015)

Skewb:
2.958 AO5 third best
3.436 AO12 Second Best
3.934 AO100 PB
4.217 AO500


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 11, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-11
avg of 5: 9.265

Time List:
1. (11.991) U D2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D B' F2 R2 D L R B' D2 
2. 9.317 R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R U' B L' D B D F D2 R 
3. (8.760) F2 U2 D2 B2 R U' D2 L' B' R F2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 R' 
4. 9.596 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' D U2 L' R2 F' U L2 F' L' B' 
5. 8.883 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 F L B D2 B' R' U L

good avg avg5 and 6.96 single:
(6.960) F' R' U' F R2 F D' U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D


----------



## imvelox (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> (58.08), (1:01.81), 1:00.95, 59.80, 58.67, 1:01.33, 1:00.34, 1:00.69, 58.30, 1:00.09, 1:00.11, 59.02 = 59.93 ao12
> 
> my ao5 PB is 59.38 and single PB is 54.50



I will never know how a person can be so consistent 
1:01.81 worst time wat!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 11, 2015)

33.53 4x4 single pb, happy that I have finally beaten my 34.08


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 11, 2015)

Also 4:53.33 7x7 PB mo3  very happy with this


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2015)

7.04 Full-step on a transparent stickerless Weilong :3


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2015)

Skewb in preparation for TOW 

Average of 12: 3.73
1. 3.58 U' R L U L B' R' U R' L' B' U'
2. 2.37 U R L' U B R L' R' B U R' L'
3. 3.58 L R' L' B U' L' B R L U' B' U'
4. 3.55 B' U L' U' L' R B R L' R U R'
5. (4.50) L' B R' L U L' R U B R' U' L
6. 4.37 B R B' R' L U' B' U L U' B' L'
7. 3.39 U R L' U' B' U B' L' U B U' B'
8. 3.97 B' L U' B L' R' U' L R L R B
9. 4.08 L B' U R L R' B U R L R B'
10. 4.05 R' U R L U' B' R B' U' R B' R'
11. (2.15) U R B R L' U R L R' B' L' B
12. 4.38 L B' U' R' B' R' B' R L B U' R'


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2015)

10.77 avg100 with CFOP

11.47 avg5 / 13.00 avg12 with 3x3x3 columns method


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 12, 2015)

Made a custom Clock insert template today. I'll work on actually making it properly customised later.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 12, 2015)

Finally got my first sub-20 Ao100 on 3x3.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 12, 2015)

watwatwat

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-12
avg of 12: 9.76

Time List:
1. 8.54 R' F U' F U D L D2 R F2 B L2 F B U2 R2 D2 R2 F 
2. 8.63 F' R2 F2 R' D2 R U2 R2 U2 R D B2 R' B D U2 B2 U' F2 L' 
3. 11.73 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 L' D B2 L U' B2 R2 F D' R' 
4. 9.47 B2 D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 R F2 U' B2 U F' L B F' L' R 
5. 8.32 B2 U' F2 R' U R' U2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F L2 F 
6. 8.37 D F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D R2 U2 R B' D' B' U L2 F2 R D R 
7. (16.03) R2 L' D2 R2 U' D L2 F R' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 
8. 9.66 U L2 F2 B' U L' D' R' F R' B2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 R U2 L' F2 
9. 10.07 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 R D' B2 F D2 R' F' U' L F2 
10. 11.46 F U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B' L' U' F D2 L' B' F' D2 R 
11. 11.41 B' D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F' R' F R D R2 U2 L R' 
12. (7.69) U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U2 R' D' F U' B D' B' U R U

3rd sub 10 avg12. The first 5 solves make a 8.82 avg5, 4th sub 9


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol pyra 2.45 AO5 PB
1: (1.97)	U B U' L' B L' U' L' l u 
2: 2.23	U B R' L B' L' R L l' r b' 
3: 2.62	U B L B' L' B' L B' r u 
4: (3.17)	U B U R' U B U' L l b' u' 
5: 2.50	U' L' U' L R' L' R L' l r b

Part of PB AO12 2.99
1: (6.64)	U R B L B' U' L B' l r b' 
2: 3.08	U' B U B' L' U' R U' l' 
3: 2.08	R U R U' R B' R' l b u 
4: 3.09	L' B' U L R B U L l r' u 
5: 3.61	R B U' B R' B U' r' b u' 
6: 4.16	U' R U' L R L U' L R' l' r 
7: (1.97)	U B U' L' B L' U' L' l u 
8: 2.23	U B R' L B' L' R L l' r b' 
9: 2.62	U B L B' L' B' L B' r u 
10: 3.17	U B U R' U B U' L l b' u' 
11: 2.50	U' L' U' L R' L' R L' l r b 
12: 3.33	U L R' B L R U' B' R r' b' u


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2015)

3. 3.88 U B' L B R B R' U R'

3.61 TPS.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 12, 2015)

8.864 L U R F U2 F2 B' U R' U F2 R2 U R2 U' D' F2 B2

z2 y’ //inspection
R U’ L2 R’ F R D’ //cross (7/51)
U’ R U R’ //f2l-1 (4/51)
y L U L’ //f2l-2 (3/51)
R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ //f2l-3 (7/51)
y U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ //f2l-4 (8/51)
r U R’ U R U2 r’ //OLL (7/51)
U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ //PLL (15/51)

51/8.864= 5.75 tps

First full step sub 9.  (I'm not sure it I got the y's backwards)


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Average of 5: 11.18
1. 11.17 B2 R U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 B D' F' L' U2 R2 B2 F R2 B 
2. 11.73 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 F' U2 F U F' D F2 R' D L2 B' R2 U' 
3. (11.73) D2 R L' F L' F2 D F2 R' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 D' R2 D B2 D2 
4. 10.63 L2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B U2 L R U2 F U F2 L' F2 
5. (10.00) L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 D' F' L2 R' B' U' R2 B2 U2 L' F' 

It's been so long since a PB.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 13, 2015)

Yay, another sub-20 Ao50.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Mar 13, 2015 2:43:32 PM - 3:18:52 PM

Mean: 19.90
Average: 19.92
Best time: 15.22
Median: 19.80
Worst time: 23.64
Standard deviation: 2.09

Best average of 5: 17.59
41-45 - 17.33 (20.75) 18.37 (16.55) 17.07

Best average of 12: 18.94
39-50 - 17.46 18.53 17.33 20.75 18.37 (16.55) 17.07 19.62 (21.23) 20.93 19.41 19.88

1. 20.44 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F R' U' F2 D L U2 B U'
2. 21.09 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F U' R2 L' U F R D2 B2 L U2
3. 19.35 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 L U R L B R2 B L' U' R' U'
4. 19.48 D' B2 U R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U R L' F D R B L' U2 R' D2 U'
5. 20.44 U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D B U' B2 F' R B' U B2 U L2 U2
6. 15.22 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 B U2 R F2 L2 B L' B' R' F'
7. 19.54 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D' F2 R' B R D2 R2 L B F2 D2 R'
8. 18.01 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R B L2 U' F R D' L' U' F2 D'
9. 21.57 U L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B' U F2 R' L' U B' D R' D2 R'
10. 19.29 B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R U2 F' D B' R' D2
11. 22.55 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U' F' D2 R' F' D U' L' U R2 F D'
12. 18.87 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B U2 F2 U R2 U' L B2 L2 D'
13. 21.87 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' D F R2 B' R L' B L
14. 20.72 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U F D' B' R U2 F2 L D' R L' D
15. 22.47 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U' L B2 U2 L2 U F L B' R D' U'
16. 16.46 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D U R2 F U B' F2 R F U R U' L U'
17. 22.50 D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 D R B' L D2 U' B D U2 F' D2 R
18. 18.19 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R B R' F R' L' F2 D U2 R2
19. 16.90 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 D' B' D R F' D' U R D2 F' R2 U
20. 22.55 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 U F L B2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U2 L'
21. 21.33 U L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R D' B L2 F' D U2 R' F2 R'
22. 22.17 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B' F' D' R' F R L' B' R' B
23. 20.10 D' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F R' L B' D' R' U2 R2 U2 F
24. 22.45 U' F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L' B' R' D F2 R' F2 L' F' D'
25. 18.93 L2 D B2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L F' U' B R2 L' B R D' B
26. 23.15 D2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 F R U2 R U' B' F2 L U F2
27. 21.73 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L B U' R' F2 U L F U' L2 F'
28. 17.25 R2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 U' R' B F' L2 U F2 D'
29. 23.19 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B D' U B D' L' U L2 B2 D2 U'
30. 19.71 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' L B' D F2 R' U B D2 F U L'
31. 22.37 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U' L' D' B D R2 F2 U R F' D2 U2
32. 16.19 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D L2 F' L' B2 R B' F U2 F L D2 U'
33. 17.44 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 B' R' L2 U R' U' B D2 R' B2 U2
34. 19.40 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' L D' R U2 R2 B' U' R2 B' U'
35. 19.39 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F' R U' R' B' F' L U R2 U'
36. 22.01 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D B2 R' D' R2 L B L D2 F' L2 B2 U'
37. 19.91 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 U R2 U R2 U' F L2 D' U R' U2 F L D
38. 23.64 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L D' U' F R' L2 B L F L
39. 17.46 B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 D F' U L2 B' L2
40. 18.53 U' R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D F R2 U' B' F2 R U' B' F2 R
41. 17.33 B2 D' U' B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R D' U' F' R' F2 D2 U2 R B U'
42. 20.75 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B L' U' F' D R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U'
43. 18.37 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' L' D' U F' D2 R2 L' U' R U2
44. 16.55 R2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U' B' R2 D L' U L' U' R' B F U'
45. 17.07 D U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B' L' B F U L F D' B
46. 19.62 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D U2 F2 R2 D B' F2 L2 B D' L2 F L B R'
47. 21.23 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D' U' F' U' L B2 R' D2 F D B' L U'
48. 20.93 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R' F' D R' L B' L' U' R2 L' F
49. 19.41 D' U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D L B F D2 R D F D' B' L' D2
50. 19.88 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U F D2 R2 D2 R' L2 F' L' D


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Lol pyra 2.45 AO5 PB
> 1: (1.97)	U B U' L' B L' U' L' l u
> 2: 2.23	U B R' L B' L' R L l' r b'
> 3: 2.62	U B L B' L' B' L B' r u
> ...



Awesome


----------



## mafergut (Mar 13, 2015)

Another disappointing Ao50 yesterday with CFOP. Again mid 21.x, almost 1 second more than my PB and far, far away from sub-20.

So I decided to spend some minutes letting all the information on Roux that I read and watched over the past weekend sink in (mainly DeeDubb's vids and Mr. Waffle's tutorial).

Tried to do a timed solve and got barely sub-minute. Yeah, I know it is far from a decent time but it was like my 20th Roux solve ever and my other timed attempts on the weekend had all been over 1:20 - 1:30, so I'm happy. I was also full-step (only "skip" I got was CMLL 2nd look / corner permutation sub-step).

1. 59.40 R F2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 L' R2 D R F L2 D B R' D U2

Blue block was kinda easy, so I bet the good Rouxers out there can sub-10 this one 

This weekend I will let CFOP alone and try to do some long averages with Roux, see if I can get closer to 40 seconds.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 13, 2015)

OH

(11.89), 12.57, 12.04, (14.71), 14.19 = 12.93 PB ao5


----------



## JemFish (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> OH
> 
> (11.89), 12.57, 12.04, (14.71), 14.19 = 12.93 PB ao5



Nice! I would be screaming if I got a 12.93 2H single. Why are you so good at everything?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 13, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Nice! I would be screaming if I got a 12.93 2H single. Why are you so good at everything?



Thanks! I wouldn't say that I'm good at everything, I still don't know how to get good times at events like pyra or clock  Also this average had some very easy LLs (pll skip on the 11) and I'm still far away from global sub 15


----------



## mafergut (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Thanks! I wouldn't say that I'm good at everything, I still don't know how to get good times at events like pyra or clock  Also this average had some very easy LLs (pll skip on the 11) and I'm still far away from global sub 15



I wish I was global sub-15 two handed!!! Furthermore, I wish I was global sub-20 two handed


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 14, 2015)

pyra: 1.711 single
2.803 avg5!


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 14, 2015)

New PB in 3x3: 1:43

Don't judge, I'm a new cuber.

*EDIT:* Now 1:38.87 ^.^


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sub-12 ao5 with a Fangcun.


----------



## Berd (Mar 14, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> New PB in 3x3: 1:43
> 
> Don't judge, I'm a new cuber.
> 
> *EDIT:* Now 1:38.87 ^.^



Nice! Keep going!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow!
1. 8.95 F' R U2 D R' U' D L B' R2 B2 R2 U' D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2
x R' D F' (D U')//cross+align first pair
L U' L' U L U L'//F2L1
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'//F2L2
U R' U' R//F2L3
U L' U' L U L' U' L//F2L4
U r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'//OLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U //PLL

55/8.95=6.14 TPS


----------



## TDM (Mar 14, 2015)

39. 11.83 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F R D U L U' R' L' U
40. 12.47 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D F L B2 D R F' L2 D B2 L U2
41. 12.08 F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D L F R' U' B D2 L F L D B2
42. 10.17 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U L U' B' L F' D L2 B2 R' F' U
43. 12.12 U L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' L U' R U2 B R2 B' F2 L2

= 12.01, so close...
Roux only


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2015)

5. (9.35) U2 F B' D F' L' F R B D' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 L B2 L B2 

LL was M' U M U2 M' U M

EDIT:
PB
Average of 12: 11.77
1. 11.27 F2 B' R2 D2 R' D L' U F R D' L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U 
2. 10.16 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 U L R D' B' R2 D2 R D2 R2 
3. 12.04 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L U2 L' D2 R B' L D2 U' 
4. 11.16 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 R F U B2 R' U' B2 R' 
5. 12.40 B2 F2 R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R' F2 L2 R B' U2 L' D B' 
6. 11.51 F D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F' D R' B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 F2 
7. 12.34 D B' U D L' B' U' L F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 
8. 11.66 R2 B U' L' F2 B' L F U' R' D2 R2 U2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 
9. (9.35) U2 F B' D F' L' F R B D' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 L B2 L B2 
10. (15.12) F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' R' F' U2 B U F' D F 
11. 13.42 B2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 R B2 L' R F2 D L B2 R' F D' R U' L' B2 
12. 11.74 B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 R D U' B' D2 F' R U2 B2 R2

EDITEDIT:
stats: (hide)
number of times: 108/108
best time: 8.95
worst time: 16.48

current avg5: 13.45 (σ = 1.04)
best avg5: 11.30 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 12.77 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 11.77 (σ = 0.87)

current avg50: 12.83 (σ = 1.24)
best avg50: 12.66 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 12.80 (σ = 1.18)
best avg100: 12.75 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 12.75 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 12.75


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 14, 2015)

A few PBs:
33.53 4x4 single
3.05 2x2 avg100
1.98 2x2 avg5:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-14
avg of 5: 1.98

Time List:
1. (0.73) U2 F U R U' R' U' R' U' 
2. 2.59 R' U' F2 R U' R U2 R' F2 
3. 1.15 U2 R' F U2 R F R' F2 U 
4. (3.23) F' U' R' F U' R F2 U' R2 
5. 2.21 F' R2 U2 F' U F' R2 U R'


----------



## TDM (Mar 14, 2015)

128. 8.60 B2 D' U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L U' R' L2 D L B' F' R D U

wasted at least a second because I though I had a different EO to what I actually had.

y' x' // Inspection
L' [D // F2B-1 (2/2)
U] F U F2 U' r' F // F2B-2 (6/8)
r2 U2 R2 U R // F2B-3 (5/13)
r U R' U' r U R' // F2B-4 (7/20) (CMLL skip)
U M' M // fail (2/22)
M U' M' // EO (3/25)
U M U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 // EP5 (9/34)

E: Best average of 5: 11.82
128-132 - (8.60) 10.96 12.16 (14.50) 12.35
First sub-12


----------



## imvelox (Mar 14, 2015)

Trying to catch up Lucas at 5x5

59.64 mo3
1:00.43 avg5
1:03.33 epic fail avg12
On cam


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 14, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Trying to catch up Lucas at 5x5
> 
> 59.64 mo3
> 1:00.43 avg5
> ...


Are you going to upload this? At least the mo3 and avg5


----------



## imvelox (Mar 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Are you going to upload this? At least the mo3 and avg5




Of course


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 14, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Of course


 5x5-7x7 is just practise right? When your at a certain point, 1:35 5x5, 3:10 6x6, 5:10 7x7?


----------



## imvelox (Mar 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> �� 5x5-7x7 is just practise right? When your at a certain point, 1:35 5x5, 3:10 6x6, 5:10 7x7?



Yes with big cubes it's always a matter of practise


----------



## mafergut (Mar 14, 2015)

From yesterday. *New 3x3 PB non-lucky 14.52*.
I lost the scramble 

Also, today I started practising Roux after learning last weekend. First 32 solves (consistently sub-minute!!!):

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-14
solves/total: 32/32

single
best: 44.71
worst: 1:17.29

mean of 3
current: 50.59 (σ = 4.86)
best: 47.86 (σ = 2.96)

avg of 5
current: 52.48 (σ = 1.23)
best: 48.88 (σ = 1.49)

avg of 12
current: 54.90 (σ = 4.36)
best: 54.15 (σ = 6.97)

Average: 56.61 (σ = 7.04)
Mean: 57.08

Time List:
1:17.29, 1:09.08, 1:10.94, 1:14.37, 56.54, 47.79, 1:06.48, 50.58, 44.71, 48.28, 1:05.01, 1:04.88, 51.19, 45.41, 52.82, 59.03, 57.90, 55.61, 1:02.41, 47.66, 47.82, 54.95, 55.86, 1:04.58, 58.08, 1:03.90, 57.48, 53.03, 51.07, 53.34, 44.98, 53.46


----------



## EMI (Mar 14, 2015)

Kind of specific, but whatever 

FMC average of 25: 28.24

(26.00), 27.00, 26.00, 26.00, (DNF), 27.00, 27.00, 30.00, 28.00, 27.00, 29.00, 29.00, 27.00, 28.00, 27.00, 28.00, (DNF), 28.00, 34.00, 30.00, 27.00, 28.00, 28.00, 32.00, (25.00)

On one of the 27s I found a 24 in the 1-hour limit, but had no time left to write it down lol.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 14, 2015)

Huge 2x2 session over the last two days:
1.98 avg5
2.67 avg12
2.97 avg50
3.05 avg100
3.23 avg527



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-14
solves/total: 527/528

single
best: 0.71
worst: 6.55

mean of 3
current: 3.81 (σ = 0.71)
best: 1.49 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 5
current: 3.84 (σ = 0.67)
best: 1.98 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 3.55 (σ = 0.63)
best: 2.67 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 50
current: 3.16 (σ = 0.65)
best: 2.93 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 100
current: 3.15 (σ = 0.68)
best: 3.05 (σ = 0.60)

Average: 3.23 (σ = 0.69)
Mean: 3.26

Time List:
1. 4.10 R2 U' R F' U F' R U' R2 
2. 2.75 F U2 F U F2 U R' F2 U' 
3. 2.75 U F R' F R2 F U' R2 U2 
4. 3.39 U' F' R U R' F R' F U2 
5. 5.16 F' R2 F2 R' F2 U R' U2 R 
6. 2.32 R' F2 U' R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
7. 3.64 F U2 F' U R U2 F2 U' F 
8. 2.82 U F2 U F2 U F' U' R2 U 
9. 3.42 U2 R F2 U' R' F U F' R 
10. 4.73 R' F' U' R F R2 U2 F' U 
11. 2.33 F U2 R F U2 R' U F U 
12. 2.18 U R' U' F2 R F' R U2 R' U' 
13. 1.94 U' F' R' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' R' 
14. 3.00 U2 R U F2 R' F R F' R' 
15. 3.62 R U R2 F U' F U2 F2 R' U' 
16. 3.79 U F R' U2 F R' F U R2 U2 
17. 2.43 R F2 U F' U2 R U2 F' U2 
18. 2.52 R' U F2 U R2 F U F' U2 
19. 3.09 F U' F R' U F' R' F U' 
20. 3.09 U2 R' F U R2 F' R U2 R' 
21. 3.71 F R2 F U R' U2 R U' F2 U' 
22. 3.69 R' F' U F' R' U' F U' F U' 
23. 2.76 R F U2 F U' R2 F R U2 
24. 3.09 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U R2 F' R' U2 
25. 2.43 R U' F2 R' U' F' R2 F' U' 
26. 2.06 R U R' U F R2 F R' U' 
27. 2.91 R' U' F U2 R2 F' U R2 F2 U' 
28. 3.12 F R' F2 U' R' F2 R F2 U' 
29. 4.40 R' F' R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
30. 3.40 F U F U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 
31. 4.66 U2 F U2 R2 U R' F2 R F' 
32. 2.19 U' R2 F2 R' F' U R2 U' R' 
33. 3.98 R U F2 U' R U2 F' R F' U' 
34. 2.36 U R' U2 F U2 R' F' U' R U' 
35. 3.46 F R' F' R F2 U' F2 U F' 
36. 3.24 F' U2 F2 R U' R2 F' R U2 
37. 3.73 R2 F' R2 U R F' U' F R2 
38. 2.82 R' F R' F U2 R U' F2 U' 
39. 2.10 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' 
40. 2.83 U' F' R F U' R F2 R F U' 
41. 2.51 U R F2 U' R' F U' R U' 
42. 3.94 F' R2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' R' 
43. 2.87 F' U F U2 R2 U' F' R F' 
44. 2.74 F' R' U R' U' F2 U' F2 U' 
45. 3.32 R2 F U' F U F' U R' F2 
46. 3.03 F U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R F 
47. 2.93 F2 R' U2 F' U R U' F R' 
48. 2.21 F2 R U F R2 U2 F R2 U' 
49. 2.19 R2 U R' F' R U R2 U2 R' 
50. 1.12 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U R2 
51. 2.60 F R2 U' F' R' U2 F R2 U' 
52. 3.06 F U F U2 F' U2 F R' U' 
53. 4.66 R U' F R F' U R2 F2 U' R2 
54. 2.70 R U' F' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U 
55. 2.96 U' R' U F U2 F U F' R2 
56. 3.87 R F R F2 R' F R2 U' R2 
57. 3.14 F' R U2 F' U' R F2 R' F' 
58. 1.89 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U F' U' 
59. 3.40 R F' U' F U2 F U2 F' U 
60. 4.58 F2 R' U2 F' U R U2 F U2 
61. 4.49 R U2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F' 
62. 4.75 R2 F2 R F U' F U F U' 
63. 3.03 U' F R2 U' R' F R2 F R' 
64. 2.87 F2 R U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
65. 4.49 R F2 U' R F U2 F U' F' U 
66. 4.96 U2 R F2 R' F' R2 U R F2 
67. 1.89 F U2 R2 U' F' R F' R U' 
68. 2.36 U F' R2 U2 F U F' U2 R2 
69. 4.39 F' U R U F' R' F R' F2 
70. 4.06 R U' F' U R2 F2 R2 U' F' 
71. 2.19 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U' F U' 
72. 3.85 F2 R F R' U2 F U2 F2 R' 
73. 4.27 R' U F2 U2 F2 R U R2 U 
74. 3.51 F R F' U2 F R' U' F2 U2 R2 
75. 3.42 U' F U' R' F U F' R2 F' 
76. 1.88 R U R2 U' R2 U R F2 R2 
77. 3.33 U' R' U' F R2 U2 F' R U2 
78. 5.34 R2 U' F' U2 R F' R2 F2 U 
79. 3.42 U F' U' F U' R2 F U F 
80. 4.80 R U' F2 U F R' F' R F2 U' 
81. 3.49 R' F2 R' F R F' R U F2 
82. 3.65 F2 R2 F' U2 F R F2 R F2 U2 
83. 2.03 F R' F' R2 F U R2 F' R2 
84. 3.86 R2 F R' F' U R2 F2 U R' U 
85. 2.27 F U' F2 R F U F' R F' U2 
86. 2.65 F2 U2 R' U R U' F2 R2 U 
87. 2.21 F2 U F U2 R' F' R' F U2 
88. 2.96 U2 R F' U' F R' U R' U2 
89. 3.40 F R2 F' U' F2 R' F U2 R2 
90. 3.25 R F' R U' R' U R2 F' R' U' 
91. 3.62 R F' R2 F U' R2 F' R' U' 
92. 2.18 F2 R' U' R' U' F' U F2 R2 
93. 4.06 U' R F2 R' F2 U' F R2 F' U2 
94. 2.07 U2 R F2 R' U F2 U R2 U' 
95. 4.54 F R' F U2 R2 U' F' R U' 
96. 2.76 R2 U' R F R' F2 U' F U' 
97. 2.51 F2 R2 U F R2 F' U F2 U' 
98. 5.48 U' R U R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 
99. 2.92 R' U2 F U F2 U R' F U2 
100. 3.29 R' U F U2 F2 U' R' U' R' 
101. 1.36 F' R2 F R2 F R2 F R2 U' 
102. 3.79 R U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
103. 2.96 R' F U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U 
104. 3.29 U2 F' U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 
105. 2.69 F' U R' U F U R2 F U' 
106. 1.76 U2 F' R' U F2 R2 U' R' U 
107. 2.84 F' U F2 R2 U R U2 F' R' 
108. 4.42 U2 R' U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U' 
109. 2.62 F' U2 R F' R' U2 F U2 F U2 
110. 2.68 U' F2 U' F' R F' R U2 R2 
111. 0.71 R2 F2 R' U R F' U2 F2 U2 
112. 4.18 R' U' R2 F U' R2 U F2 U 
113. 2.43 F R2 U2 R' U' R' F U2 R U' 
114. 2.86 U' R F2 U' F' U R' F' U 
115. 2.88 U F2 R2 F' R F' R2 U' F U 
116. 2.00 U2 R' U F' R2 F U2 R' U 
117. 3.21 R U' R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U2 
118. 3.27 U F' U F2 U' F R F' R2 
119. 3.12 U R2 F' U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 
120. 3.61 U' R2 U F' R F U2 F U' 
121. 4.24 F2 R' U R2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 
122. 2.61 F U2 R' U R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 
123. 2.93 R' F2 R U2 R U R F2 U 
124. 2.45 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U R' 
125. 2.31 U R F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 
126. 0.89 F2 R F' U F' R2 F' R U' 
127. 4.23 R U' F2 R F U2 R' U' R2 
128. 3.32 R' U' R' F2 U R' U F R' 
129. 2.73 U2 F R' F2 U' F R' U F' 
130. 3.09 R F' U2 F' U F' R U2 R' U' 
131. 3.30 U' F U2 F' R' U2 F' R U2 
132. 3.16 R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
133. 3.45 F R2 U' F U F' U F U2 
134. 3.67 F' R' U F' U R2 F' R2 U' 
135. 4.23 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U R2 U2 
136. 2.76 F' R2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2 R' 
137. 2.96 F R U R' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
138. 3.37 F2 U' F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 
139. 2.73 U' R U F2 U R U' F2 U 
140. 3.39 U' F2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R' 
141. 2.20 R U2 R' U R' U2 R F' U 
142. 2.40 F2 U2 F U R U2 R F U 
143. 2.99 U2 F2 R F U' R2 F2 U' R' 
144. 2.17 U2 R' F' R' F2 U R F R' 
145. 3.22 U F2 R F U2 R2 U' F' R' U 
146. 1.99 F R' U' R2 U2 F U' R' F' 
147. 2.63 F' U2 F U2 R' U R U F' U' 
148. 6.15 U' R2 U' F U' F2 R F U2 
149. 3.90 R U2 F' R U2 R' F R' U2 
150. 3.05 U R' U2 R U2 R U2 F R U' 
151. 3.16 U2 R' U R U2 R U F2 R' 
152. 3.42 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U' 
153. 5.67 R' U2 R F U2 R' U' F2 R2 
154. 2.66 R F' U2 F' U2 R F2 R F' 
155. 2.82 F U F' U' R F2 U2 R U' 
156. 3.05 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 F' U 
157. 2.39 R U R' U F2 R' F R' U' 
158. 4.41 F2 U2 F R U' R2 F R U2 
159. 3.18 F2 U R2 U R2 F' U' R2 F' 
160. 4.49 R2 U R2 F' U' F U2 F U2 
161. 3.00 U F U2 R2 U' F' R F' R2 
162. 4.12 F U' R F' R2 U2 F' R F' 
163. 2.59 U2 R F2 R U F' U R' U' 
164. 3.01 U2 F U R' F' R U2 F R' 
165. 3.33 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U' 
166. 2.41 R2 F U' R F R2 F2 U R' 
167. 2.55 R F' U F U' F2 R' U F' 
168. 2.12 R2 U2 F R F R' F U' R2 
169. 6.22 F U' F2 R U' R U' R' U2 
170. 2.94 F2 R F U' R2 F R2 U' R' 
171. 3.35 F U R F' U2 F U2 F R2 
172. 2.85 F2 U F' R F' U2 F R F2 U 
173. 3.50 F' U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U' R U2 
174. 2.45 R U F' U2 F R F2 R F 
175. 2.73 F2 U2 R F R' U F2 R U' 
176. 2.54 R' F2 U2 R F' U2 R F' U' R' 
177. 3.47 F R' U' R U2 F' R' F' U 
178. 2.91 F2 R' F U F U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
179. 3.78 F U2 F' R F' U R U' R' 
180. 2.76 U2 F' R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
181. 3.60 R U F2 U2 R U' F R2 F2 
182. 2.69 U2 R2 F R F2 R2 U R2 F' 
183. 3.13 F' U F2 U F U' R2 F U2 
184. 3.65 F2 R U F U2 F R U2 F' 
185. 2.59 F R F R' F U2 R' U R' U' 
186. 4.35 F U F2 U' F R' F U' F2 U' 
187. 2.83 R U' F R2 U2 F R F2 U 
188. 3.61 U F' R U F2 U R' U R' U 
189. 5.77 R2 F U' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' U' 
190. 6.55 U2 F2 R U' R U2 R U2 R U' 
191. 2.33 U2 F' U R2 U R F' R U 
192. 2.49 R' F R' F' U' R U F' R 
193. 3.02 F U' R U' R2 F' U' R' U 
194. 2.99 U2 F' U F2 R' U' R' F2 U' 
195. 1.86 R' U2 R F' R2 F' R F' R2 
196. 4.17 R' U F U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' 
197. 3.07 U' R U2 F' U F' U2 R F' 
198. 2.64 F' U2 R' U R F U R2 U' R' 
199. 2.34 U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R' U' 
200. 4.28 R' F' R2 U R' F' U R2 U 
201. 4.08 U R2 U R' F2 R F R2 F U' 
202. 3.86 U2 F R2 F R U2 R U2 R 
203. 4.72 F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 R U2 
204. 4.22 U' R' F' U2 F' R U' R' U' 
205. 3.37 F R2 F R U F U F' U 
206. 1.95 F' U2 F' U' F R2 U' F2 R' U2 
207. 2.32 F' U2 R F U F' U2 F' U' 
208. 2.86 F2 U F U' F2 R2 U R U2 
209. 3.44 R' U2 F2 R F' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
210. 4.96 U R' F2 R U' F U' R2 U' 
211. 4.32 U' F' U2 R F2 U' F' U' R U' 
212. 3.53 F U F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U2 
213. 2.97 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' 
214. 5.56 U' R2 F2 U R' F2 U' F U' 
215. 3.38 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' F2 U R2 
216. 2.80 U' F2 U' R U F' R' F R' 
217. 3.20 U F2 U' R U' F2 U' F U R' U' 
218. 2.40 U' F U R U' F U R' U' 
219. 5.53 F' U F R2 U' F R' U R2 
220. 4.14 R2 F' R F' R U2 R F U 
221. 3.76 R2 U' R' U' F R2 U2 F2 U' 
222. 2.52 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R F2 R2 
223. 3.15 U R U' F U R' F R' U' 
224. 2.94 U F R U2 F2 R U2 R U2 
225. 3.38 U2 R' U F U F' U R2 U' 
226. 3.25 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' U F 
227. 2.83 F2 R' F' R F2 R U R2 U 
228. 2.65 R' F U2 R' U R2 U R' F 
229. 3.38 F U F U R2 U R U2 R 
230. 2.22 F R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U 
231. 3.24 F R2 F' U R' F2 U R' U' 
232. 2.27 R U2 F' R' F U F2 R U' 
233. 2.25 U2 F U2 R' U F' U F2 U' 
234. 2.53 R F' U R U2 R2 U' F2 R' 
235. 3.77 F' U R2 F2 U' R' U F U2 
236. 4.02 U2 R U' R' F U F' R U2 
237. 3.14 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R U' F' U2 
238. 2.71 U R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' U' 
239. 3.38 U2 R2 U2 R U R U' F2 U' 
240. 3.31 R U F' U F' U R2 F' U2 
241. 2.87 F2 U2 F U F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
242. 2.00 R' F U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
243. 3.45 R' F R U R2 U' R F2 U 
244. 3.06 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R2 
245. 3.00 F2 U R' U' R2 U' F R U 
246. 3.80 U R' U' F R' U F' R U 
247. 6.30 F2 R' U' R F2 U' R U F2 U 
248. 3.57 R U' R' U2 F U' F U' R U' 
249. 3.16 U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' U R2 
250. 2.75 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U 
251. 3.19 F2 R2 F U2 F R' F R2 U2 
252. 5.10 R U' F' R U2 F R2 F2 U' 
253. 2.89 F' U F2 U F R2 U F' R U2 
254. 4.35 F2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R U 
255. 4.82 R' U2 R' F2 R F' U2 R2 U2 
256. 2.59 F' U F2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U 
257. 2.29 U F' U' F R F2 R' U' F 
258. 3.63 F U' F' U' F2 U F2 R2 U' 
259. 2.99 U' R2 F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U2 
260. 3.36 R U' F R' F2 U F' U' R' 
261. 4.37 U2 R2 U' F R U2 F2 R' U2 
262. 3.05 F' U' R' F2 R' F' U R' U' 
263. 4.73 F2 U F2 U' R F' U2 R F2 U' 
264. 3.49 U F' R2 U F U2 F' U R' 
265. 6.52 U2 F2 U F' U2 F' R2 F U2 
266. 3.19 R2 F2 R U F2 R2 U' F R' 
267. 2.51 R F2 U2 R' F' R U' F' R' 
268. 3.33 U F' R2 F' R' U' R2 F R U' 
269. 3.15 U2 F2 R' U' R F' U' R' U2 R' 
270. 2.56 U2 R2 U F' U R' U2 R F' 
271. 3.94 F U' F2 U2 F2 R' U R U2 
272. 2.68 U2 R' F R F' U R' F2 R U' 
273. 3.54 F2 U F R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 
274. 3.65 U' F' U2 R F' U F' R U2 
275. 3.78 R F2 U2 R' U F U2 F U' 
276. 2.92 R F' U R' U2 F' R U R2 
277. 3.28 U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R F2 U2 
278. 2.48 F' U' R2 U F' R' F R2 U' 
279. 3.91 F2 R' U R F2 U2 F' U2 R 
280. 3.57 U' R2 F R' F2 R' F' U F' U' 
281. 5.18 U R2 F2 U' F' U R' F U' 
282. 0.73 U2 F U R U' R' U' R' U' 
283. 2.59 R' U' F2 R U' R U2 R' F2 
284. 1.15 U2 R' F U2 R F R' F2 U 
285. 3.23 F' U' R' F U' R F2 U' R2 
286. 2.21 F' R2 U2 F' U F' R2 U R' 
287. 3.23 R' U' R F' R U F R' F2 
288. 4.78 U' R2 U' F2 R U F U R' U' 
289. 3.27 U F2 U F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 
290. 3.46 R2 U F' R2 F2 U R' F' R U 
291. 3.10 U' F' R U' F' R2 U' F' U' 
292. DNF(5.71) R' F' U' F U' R F2 R2 U' 
293. 3.11 R F U2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 
294. 2.55 U R' U R' F2 U R2 F' R' 
295. 4.83 R F2 U F2 U F U2 R2 U' 
296. 4.34 F2 U F2 U F R2 U' F' U2 
297. 2.97 R U F U2 F U2 R' F2 R U' 
298. 3.75 R2 U F2 R' U' R F' R2 U2 
299. 2.71 U' R F2 R2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
300. 3.61 F2 U2 F U F' U F R2 U2 
301. 2.37 R2 U R' U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 
302. 2.62 R' F' R' F U R2 F' U2 F' 
303. 6.04 F' R' U R' U F2 R' F' R2 U 
304. 2.80 R' F' U' F R2 F U R' U' 
305. 4.22 R F2 R F U' F2 U R2 F' 
306. 2.91 R2 U' R U2 R U' F U2 R' 
307. 2.55 F2 U' F' U R' F' U F' U R2 
308. 3.01 R F U2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 
309. 3.62 R2 U R2 F' R' F2 R' U' R2 
310. 5.06 F2 R U R' F U R2 F2 U' 
311. 3.70 F' R U2 R F R2 U F2 R' 
312. 3.22 R2 F2 R2 F' R U' R U' R 
313. 3.05 F R' U F U' F R' U2 F' 
314. 3.86 R' F' U F' U R2 F2 R2 U' 
315. 4.69 R F' R2 F' U2 R U R U2 
316. 2.61 U' F' U F' R U2 F' R2 F U' 
317. 2.34 R F' U' F2 U' R U2 R' F 
318. 2.87 U F2 R2 U R' F2 R' U' R 
319. 4.20 U' R U F U2 R' F R2 F 
320. 1.74 U2 R F' U' F2 U R' U2 F 
321. 5.11 R U' F R' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
322. 2.92 F U2 F R' F2 R' F U2 R' 
323. 3.75 F' U2 F' R' U R U2 R2 F2 
324. 3.48 U' F' U F R F' R2 F' R 
325. 2.88 U' F' R F R' F R2 F' U' 
326. 3.19 U R U R' U F2 U' R2 U2 
327. 2.96 F2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 
328. 3.57 R2 F' R' U2 F U F2 R U2 
329. 4.45 R U R' F' R U2 F2 U' F' U' 
330. 3.10 F2 R' F R' F U F2 U R2 
331. 4.35 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' F 
332. 3.30 F R2 F' U2 R2 U R F U2 
333. 2.78 R F' U2 R F R2 U R2 U2 
334. 5.04 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U R' U2 
335. 3.09 U' R' F R2 F2 R' F' R' U2 
336. 4.18 F' R U' R2 U2 R' U R' F 
337. 3.58 U' R2 F R F2 U F2 U R2 
338. 3.21 F' U' F' R' F R' F2 R' U2 
339. 3.49 F2 R' F U R2 F2 R' U2 F U' 
340. 3.43 U2 R U' R F' R U' F' R' 
341. 2.98 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F U2 R' U 
342. 1.93 U' R' F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 F' 
343. 2.89 U2 F U F2 R' F2 R' U F' U2 
344. 5.89 U2 F' U R' F R' U2 F R' 
345. 3.87 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F R2 U' F 
346. 3.14 F' U R2 U' R' U2 R F' R2 
347. 3.37 U' F R2 U2 F R' F U' F U2 
348. 2.26 U2 F' R' U F U F R2 U' 
349. 3.42 R F2 R' F R F2 R2 F2 U2 
350. 3.57 U F2 R' U R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
351. 2.70 R F2 R U' F U' F2 R U' 
352. 2.81 F2 U2 R F' U R' F R U2 
353. 1.59 F2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U R U' 
354. 2.66 U2 F R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R 
355. 2.25 R U' R' U' R2 F R U2 R' 
356. 6.50 U F2 U' R F2 U' F2 U2 R2 
357. 3.52 U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R F' 
358. 2.97 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F U2 
359. 3.06 U2 F U F R2 F R U2 F' 
360. 1.87 F' U' F R U' F R2 U2 R' 
361. 2.82 F' R F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
362. 3.67 R U2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 
363. 2.95 U R' U' F2 R2 U R' F' U' 
364. 2.49 F2 R F R' U R F2 U2 R U2 
365. 2.38 R2 U' F2 U' F R' F' R2 U' 
366. 3.75 R' F2 R2 F2 R' F' U R' U' 
367. 3.03 U' R' F R F' R2 U F' R' 
368. 2.71 F2 U' R U' F2 U' F R U' 
369. 2.72 U R F' U' R U2 R' U F' U2 
370. 2.42 R U2 F' R' U F R' F2 U' 
371. 5.20 R F2 U2 F R2 F' U F' R 
372. 1.66 R F R F' U F' U F2 R2 
373. 3.91 U' R2 F2 R F' U R2 F R' 
374. 5.00 R F R2 F R U F U R' U' 
375. 3.03 F' U F2 U R2 U' R2 F U' 
376. 3.61 U F U R2 F' R F' R' U 
377. 3.85 R F R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 
378. 2.54 F' U' R F' R2 F U2 F' U2 
379. 2.75 R' U R U2 F' R F R U 
380. 2.09 U' F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
381. 5.58 F' U F R2 U' R F2 U' R U' 
382. 3.09 F U' F R F' R' F U2 F' U' 
383. 2.46 R' U F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 
384. 3.06 F R F2 R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R' 
385. 4.85 F R' U' F R2 F R2 F2 R' 
386. 2.43 F U' R U F' R' F U2 R' 
387. 3.32 F2 R F2 R F R2 U2 F' R' 
388. 4.04 F R F' R' U F U2 F2 R' U' 
389. 4.67 R2 U' F2 R U R' F U2 F2 
390. 2.73 F R' U F' R U R F' R2 
391. 3.11 R U2 F U R2 F' U' F U' 
392. 3.37 U' R F U2 R2 F R' U F' U 
393. 3.08 U2 F' U2 R' U R2 F R' U' 
394. 2.76 F U F' R2 U R' F R F2 U' 
395. 4.15 F R U' R F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' 
396. 4.53 F2 R' F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R2 
397. 3.35 F' U' R2 U' R U2 F2 R F' U' 
398. 2.99 R' F' U F2 R' F' R2 F R 
399. 3.65 F' U2 F' R U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
400. 2.43 U R2 U' F U2 R' F' R2 U' 
401. 2.21 F R F2 U F U R U2 R2 
402. 3.00 F2 U2 R F' U2 R2 F' R U' 
403. 5.24 R' U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
404. 2.73 R2 U2 F' U' R' F R' F' U2 
405. 4.46 R' U' R U' F R2 U2 F R' 
406. 4.18 U' F' R' U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U' 
407. 4.87 F U F2 U2 R2 U' F U R' 
408. 2.87 U' F' R2 F' U R' U F' R' 
409. 3.39 U F2 R F' R F' U2 F2 R 
410. 4.61 R2 F R2 U' R U R2 F' R' U' 
411. 2.94 R U2 R U2 F' U' F R2 F U2 
412. 4.35 F2 R' F R2 U' F2 U F2 R' U' 
413. 3.45 F R2 U' F2 U R' F U F 
414. 4.01 R U R2 U' R F2 U' F R2 
415. 3.20 R2 U' R F' U' R F2 U2 F' 
416. 3.96 R F2 U2 F' U' F U2 F U 
417. 2.98 F U' F R' U2 R U R2 F' U' 
418. 2.98 F2 U R2 F' U' F R' U F' 
419. 3.00 F R' F U2 F R2 U' F R 
420. 2.90 F2 R F' U2 R2 F' R' F R' 
421. 3.04 U R F U' R2 F U2 F2 U' 
422. 2.80 F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R U2 R 
423. 3.26 U F2 R' U' F R2 U R2 U2 
424. 2.59 F2 U R U R' F R' F2 U2 
425. 4.93 R2 U F2 U' R F U' F2 U' 
426. 3.05 F U R F' U F' R2 F2 U 
427. 3.17 U2 R' F' U R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' 
428. 2.58 F R' F2 U F U R2 F' U2 
429. 4.16 F2 U F R' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' 
430. 3.30 F2 R F' R' F' U R U' R2 U 
431. 3.59 R2 U2 F' U' F U2 R' F2 U' 
432. 4.19 F2 U F R2 F R F2 U' F2 
433. 3.51 R' F' R U2 F' R U2 F R2 
434. 4.29 R2 F' U' R2 F U2 R' U' R2 U2 
435. 2.34 F' R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 
436. 3.06 F U' F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' 
437. 2.60 R2 F2 R F R2 F U' R' U2 
438. 3.49 U R F2 R2 U' F' U' R' U' 
439. 3.08 F R F2 U' R' U R' U' F U2 
440. 1.89 R' F' U2 F R2 U2 R' F2 R' 
441. 3.36 U F2 R U' R' U R' U2 F2 U' 
442. 1.79 F' U2 R2 F U F' R F' R' 
443. 3.65 R' U' R U' R2 F' U' R U' 
444. 3.76 F' R2 U R2 U2 F R' U' R2 
445. 5.01 R F' U F2 U2 R' F2 R' F' 
446. 1.46 U' R' F R2 F' U2 R U2 R' 
447. 3.07 U' R' F2 R' F R F2 R' U' 
448. 2.28 U' R2 F' R U2 R U R' F2 
449. 3.01 F2 R2 F' R U R U' F2 R' 
450. 2.35 U R U R' U' F U2 F R' 
451. 4.35 F R F' U2 F' R2 U F' U2 
452. 3.64 F' U' F R U2 F' R U2 R' 
453. 4.53 U F' U2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 
454. 1.90 F2 U' F R' U F' R F U 
455. 2.97 F R U F2 U F R' U2 R' 
456. 3.01 U' F' R U2 R2 F2 U' F' U' 
457. 2.39 R2 F U' F' U R2 U R2 U2 
458. 2.87 F R' U' F2 R U' R F R' 
459. 4.51 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F U R' 
460. 4.12 R' U2 R U R U F' R' U' 
461. 2.98 R' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R' U' 
462. 1.72 U2 R F R2 F' R F' U' F' 
463. 4.25 F U F' U2 F R' U2 F2 U' 
464. 2.62 R' F2 R' U R2 U' R F U' 
465. 2.45 R2 U R' U F U' F2 U' R2 
466. 3.38 U' R2 F U2 F' R U2 F' R2 
467. 3.18 R U' F R' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 
468. 2.76 F R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 
469. 2.60 R2 F R' F' U F R' F2 U' 
470. 3.02 R' U R' U R' U2 F R' F' U' 
471. 4.94 R F2 U2 F R2 F R U2 R 
472. 3.65 U R U' F2 U' F U' F2 R U 
473. 3.24 R' U R' U2 R U' R' F' U 
474. 2.70 U' R' U2 R F' R F' U2 R2 
475. 3.46 R' F U2 R' F' U R U2 R2 
476. 1.89 F R2 U' F2 U' R U2 F2 R' 
477. 3.12 U' F U2 F' U R U2 F2 R2 
478. 2.56 F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R F' R2 U 
479. 2.50 R2 F R' U' F' R F' U2 F' 
480. 2.64 R' F2 U R F2 U2 F' U2 R U2 
481. 2.85 F' R' F2 R F' R' U R' U 
482. 2.62 U2 F2 R U R2 U2 F U' R' 
483. 2.87 U R' F' R F2 U' R U2 R2 
484. 2.31 R2 F' U' R F' R' U F2 U2 
485. 3.09 R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 
486. 3.18 U2 F U' R' U F' U F' U2 
487. 2.23 U' F' R2 F' U F' R F2 U' 
488. 4.77 F2 U R' F R' U R F2 R' 
489. 2.56 U2 F R' F' U2 F U2 R U' 
490. 3.24 U' F U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R' 
491. 2.92 R' U F U F' R U' R' U2 
492. 2.72 U' R' F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' F 
493. 2.01 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U R U' 
494. 3.11 R F U2 F U2 R' U' R U' 
495. 4.79 F2 R' F U F2 R2 U2 F' U 
496. 3.96 U R2 U R2 F' R' U' F U' 
497. 4.55 R2 F R2 U F U F' R2 U' 
498. 2.17 U R' U2 R F' R2 U F U2 
499. 1.85 R' U F U2 F U F' R U' 
500. 2.98 F R U2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 
501. 3.24 U2 F' U R U' F R F' U' 
502. 3.62 U2 F' U' R F' U' F R U 
503. 2.98 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U' 
504. 2.33 F' U2 R' F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 
505. 2.51 R2 U2 R F' U F R' F2 U2 
506. 2.88 R2 F2 U' R2 F R' F U' R' 
507. 3.66 U2 R2 U F R F R2 U2 R' U' 
508. 2.34 F' R U2 F' U F U2 F' U' 
509. 1.91 F' U2 R2 F' U F2 R2 U R' U' 
510. 3.15 R' F U2 R' F' U' R2 U' R 
511. 4.07 F' R F' R F R' U R U 
512. 2.74 R2 U' F U2 R' F U2 F' R2 
513. 4.33 U2 R U' F2 R' F R' U R2 
514. 3.76 F2 R2 F U2 R F' R F U' 
515. 2.91 F' U' F R2 F R2 F' U2 R' 
516. 3.93 U' F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R' U 
517. 3.80 F R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F U2 
518. 2.79 F' U' R2 U' F U' R2 F' U' 
519. 3.06 R' U F U2 F' U' R2 F R U' 
520. 3.83 R2 U' R' F U2 R' F R F2 
521. 2.42 R' F U' F2 R2 U R2 U' F' 
522. 4.43 F R F' R' F2 R U2 F' U2 
523. 2.83 U' F2 U F' U F2 U' F U 
524. 4.70 F2 U2 R' U R F U' R2 U' 
525. 3.30 R' U2 R F2 R' U2 R2 F R2 U' 
526. 3.21 U' R U' F R' U F R2 U2 
527. 3.62 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R U' R 
528. 4.59 R U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U F' U2


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 14, 2015)

A looonnnng while back I got a Sub-Tu skewb avg5! All 5 solves were, as well. :O


----------



## mafergut (Mar 14, 2015)

Second mini-session solving with Roux. First sub-40 solve! Having a lot of fun and improving 
And still a lot of room for improvement, for sure.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-14
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: *39.86*
worst: 1:09.04

mean of 3
current: 49.03 (s = 9.30)
best: 48.11 (s = 9.48)

avg of 5
current: 48.27 (s = 2.06)
best: 47.43 (s = 2.25)

avg of 12
current: 50.83 (s = 6.13)
best: 50.83 (s = 6.13)

Average: 51.50 (s = 6.02)
Mean: 51.87

Time List:
57.75, 1:09.04, 46.74, 48.97, 57.59, 41.47, 56.79, 59.25, 46.27, 45.92, 56.98, 50.03, 46.00, 58.46, 39.86, 48.78


----------



## lucascube (Mar 14, 2015)

14.719 2 cube relay (3x3). Splits: ~5.9;~8.8

2nd solve .


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 14, 2015)

pb average of 5 OH: 13.43

14.84,12.51,12.84,22.91,12.63


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 14, 2015)

4:39.44 7x7 solve, 5th sub 4:40
splits:
2:25
1:45
:29 vbj

edit: vgj avg5/mo3
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-14
avg of 5: 4:47.87

Time List:
1. (4:39.44) 
2. (DNF(3:32.07)) 
3. 4:44.17 
4. 4:53.51 
5. 4:45.92 

for those wondering: I got distracted at the 3:32, I DNFed


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 15, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-14
avg of 5: 7.97

Time List:
1. (6.77) F2 D R2 L D R U R' L D F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 B R2 
2. 8.69 F B U L2 B' L' U L2 U' F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 
3. (11.15) B D' F' R' B' R' F' U' R2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 L F2 B2 R2 D2 
4. 7.54 L2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 B D F2 L' B2 L2 D' U2 L F2 R2 
5. 7.69 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 R B' F L F R D2 B' U

Yesssssss
Not pb, but still amazing for me!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 15, 2015)

wat 5x5:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-15
avg of 12: 1:29.83

Time List:
1. 1:32.15 
2. (1:24.60) 
3. 1:31.63 
4. 1:36.86 
5. 1:26.07 
6. 1:37.27 
7. 1:26.23 
8. 1:26.77 
9. 1:27.08 
10. 1:28.52 
11. (1:39.79) 
12. 1:25.74 

In there is also a 1:26.69 avg5! Both averages are pb. FunFact: My pb single is 1:20.xy, so this average is insane. And it seems I can't get some good singles... I WANT SUB1:20!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2015)

5.58 PB 3x3 single yesterday (PLL skip)
26.22 4x4 PB single yesterday (ZBLL, first sub-30)


----------



## imvelox (Mar 15, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 5.58 PB 3x3 single yesterday (PLL skip)
> 26.22 4x4 PB single yesterday (ZBLL, first sub-30)



low 26 first sub30 wat


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 15, 2015)

5x5 pb single: 5. (1:20.21) Lw Uw' Bw' F' Fw D' Fw2 Dw' B2 Lw D Dw2 Fw B2 Rw2 Bw Dw' Lw D2 Fw' Uw L' B2 U2 Lw B' R2 D' Bw' U2 F' Lw R2 F2 Rw D2 U2 Uw Lw D' Rw' Fw Lw R' Fw2 F2 R2 L2 D2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Uw2 F2 L B2 D' U2 Dw' Bw


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 15, 2015)

OH stats: (hide)
number of times: 53/53
best time: 13.84
worst time: 25.81

current avg5: 16.92 (σ = 1.35)
best avg5: 16.85 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 17.47 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 17.31 (σ = 1.70)

current avg50: 18.18 (σ = 1.99)
best avg50: 18.18 (σ = 1.99)

session avg: 18.30 (σ = 2.12)
session mean: 18.43


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

82. 8.70 L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L B' D2 L' U' F' D2 L' F2 D' U2

x2 y'
R U' R' D y'
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U L U L' U L U L'
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M
U M' U2 M'
U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U2

8.70 with a VERY bad CMLL+LSE.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 15, 2015)

3x3 marathon cube relay in 9:40.xy


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'



lolwut


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> lolwut


A lot of my CMLLs are bad. I've found quite a few algs I intend to switch to, but I don't learn algs very often. I already knew that alg, so I started using it without having to learn a new one.


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> A lot of my CMLLs are bad. I've found quite a few algs I intend to switch to, but I don't learn algs very often. I already knew that alg, so I started using it without having to learn a new one.



wait, i use that one, it's not bad, what's better?


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> wait, i use that one, it's not bad, what's better?


I can't remember if this was one of the cases with a better alg or not... but that is the same alg as a dot OLL, and dot OLLs are some of the worst OLLs.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 15, 2015)

Second best single ever:

25. *12.99* D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D U' F2 R2 B' R D' F' L2 

z2 // Inspection
B2 L F2 R' //X-Cross
y U R U2 R' U y L' U' L // F2L#2
L U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L#3
y U R U R' U R U R' // F2L#4
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' // PLL skip

TPS = 42 / 12.99 = 3.23

EDIT: Whenever I see my own solve reconstructions I cannot help but notice that my F2L doesn't look very efficient. Can somebody point out better insertions (even if that spoils the PLL skip)?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 15, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-15
avg of 12: 17.96

Time List:
1. 17.09 U B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F L B' R D L2 B F D R 
2. 19.17 F2 U L U F2 L U2 L D2 F R2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F' 
3. (15.95) F2 L U2 B2 R' B D B' D' R' D F2 D F2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 
4. (22.18) U2 B' R2 F D2 B U2 B' D U F' D' L' B2 F' L2 B' R 
5. 18.94 D R F2 U2 B D F2 U R' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D 
6. 17.26 U2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 B L D2 U' R B' R2 U' F 
7. 21.20 L F' D F' B R U' F L B D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 
8. 17.60 B U L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 B' U2 L D2 L' F2 L2 B' L' 
9. 16.27 F D F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D L2 U B2 L 
10. 17.36 B2 L R' D2 B2 R F2 L' U2 R D U' B' D L2 R' U' L2 U F 
11. 17.92 R D2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' D2 L' F' U2 L U B2 F2 L' R2 D B' 
12. 16.77 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 U R2 D2 L U' F D2 R' D2 U2 R B U'

the last five are a 17.24 ao5
also the session was a 19.90 mean over 80 solves
Moyu Weilong


----------



## Randomno (Mar 15, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Second best single ever:
> 
> 25. *12.99* D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D U' F2 R2 B' R D' F' L2
> 
> ...



D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D U' F2 R2 B' R D' F' L2

z2 // Inspection
B2 L F2 R' //X-Cross
U2 R U2 R2 U' R // F2L 2
U R U' R' d R' U R // F2L 3
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
y R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R F2 R2 U' // ZBLL

I don't actually know that ZBLL, I looked it up.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 15, 2015)

Randomno said:


> D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D U' F2 R2 B' R D' F' L2
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> B2 L F2 R' //X-Cross
> ...



Thanks! I need to work a lot on my F2L move efficiency... and my lookahead, and my PLLs (and some OLLs too), and my TPS during LL. I wonder why I'm not sub-20 yet


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 15, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Second best single ever:
> 
> 25. *12.99* D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D U' F2 R2 B' R D' F' L2
> 
> ...



z2 B2 L F2 R'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R
U2 R U2 R' F U F'
U y R' U' R U' R' U' R


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Got my first Sub-20 one handed single. 18.69 seconds. My global average is like sub-30 or sub-29 or something. It was a PLL skip but I wouldn't consider it lucky since the rest of the solve was normal, and the only reason I got the skip was because I recognized if I did the T-OLL on the opposite side and inverted it it would skip it.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 15, 2015)

After at least a month of staying around the same times this week I messed around with a Gans 357 and beat my AO 1, 5, 12, and 100. I picked up my Aolong v2 yesterday and again beat my Ao5, 12, and 100. I picked up my mini Aolong v1 and beat my Ao 5, 12, and 100.

Sitting at 13.1/17.5/18.5/19.8. Finally got my sub 20 Ao100 and fulfilled my year goal in a few months.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2015)

imvelox said:


> low 26 first sub30 wat



Like Mats


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2015)

and me :3 (officially)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> and me :3 (officially)



I forgot about you


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 15, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> wait, i use that one, it's not bad, what's better?



I like my COLL better than that sledgy-one: F (R U' R' U) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') F'. Its just F (whatever that trigger is called) (sexy with U2) (sexy) F'


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 15, 2015)

mafergut said:


> EDIT: Whenever I see my own solve reconstructions I cannot help but notice that my F2L doesn't look very efficient. Can somebody point out better insertions (even if that spoils the PLL skip)?



sure. see below



mafergut said:


> ...D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D U' F2 R2 B' R D' F' L2
> 
> z2 // inspection
> 
> ...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 15, 2015)

9.14 3x3 avg and 7.77 3x3 single at zonhoven open.


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> I like my COLL better than that sledgy-one: F (R U' R' U) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') F'. Its just F (whatever that trigger is called) (sexy with U2) (sexy) F'


Just generated these two with cube explorer:
[y] R' F' R U2 R' F2 R U' F U F'
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'
E:
[y'] R' F2 D R2 U R2 D' F2 R


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2015)

PB avg12:
Average of 12: 8.13
1. (7.16) L2 R2 F U2 F L2 F U2 F D2 B' R' D' F' D L' B' F' L F2
2. 7.96 B2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D B R2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 B
3. 8.05 U2 L2 B' D' R U D' B' R F R2 D F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D B2 R2
4. 8.21 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U L2 F D2 L' B F' L D2 R' U' R
5. 7.30 U F B2 R2 B R D2 B2 R D F R2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 D2 F R2
6. 8.23 F2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 U B2 U' R F' U2 F2 U' L D' B' U2 B2 R'
7. 8.90 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' F L B' U L U2 R' D' L' R2
8. 7.86 R U2 L F2 U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 R2 D' B2 D R' D L2 B' L2 U
9. 8.33 L2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D' F U L' R U2 B D' R U'
10. 8.59 R2 D F2 D B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 L' F R' D2 B' D B D' B2 U2
11. (10.25) F L2 U' F2 R F L2 B2 D F R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2
12. 7.87 L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' D' U2 L B R B2 D2 R' F 

Strategy was "try to turn like Bill Wang"

And probably PB: 8.74 avg50, 8.88 avg100. Dunno for sure because I never check.

Good singles:
10. (6.05) F B2 U B2 D L' B' R2 B' R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 
89. (6.08) R' F2 B D' B2 L F2 D R U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 15, 2015)

4:34.38 7x7 single, PB by .06 lol
Aaaaand a nice 11.94 OH single, pll skip ^^


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 15, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> wait, i use that one, it's not bad, what's better?



I use Waffo's:

L' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' y' U2 L


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2015)

16.16 OH avg100


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 16, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I use Waffo's:
> 
> L' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' y' U2 L



ew


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 16, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I use Waffo's:
> 
> L' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' y' U2 L



i switched from that to TDM's.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 16, 2015)

So I'm switching to roux...
new pbs yay


avg of 5: 22.765

Time List:
(47.208), 21.951, (20.147), 23.092, 23.252


avg of 12: 24.031

Time List:
23.107, 27.194, 24.432, 23.317, 26.652, (47.208), 21.951, (20.147), 23.092, 23.252, 25.206, 22.102


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 16, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> PB avg12:
> Strategy was "try to turn like Bill Wang"



Turn like me in what way?

Accomplishment: 2nd in the world (barely) for sum of 3-4-5 average ranks


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 16, 2015)

*My 1000th solve on Prisma Puzzle Timer!!*

So today, I was just solving 5x5, and saw through my history that I have improved from my first solve by about a minute, then wondered what my first 3x3 solve was. I have improved by 15-20 seconds. In 5 months. I just did my 1000th solve today in an Ao12 (23.06 with a 16.86 single... meh average for me but very good single) but it is so cool to see that I am actually improving and that there is hope for me to get to sub-20!! By the next 1000 solves, I will hopefully be well below sub-20. Also, I should mention that I deleted any DNF's, solves that I accidentally forgot to hit the spacebar, solves where I hit the spacebar too soon, etc. Should I keep the DNF's in my next 1000 solves? Also, could someone tell me how the standard deviation, quartiles, and median is calculated? I've always seen them, but in the 1000 solves, never known what they meant.


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> ew


this is my reaction to all of waffo's algs


josh42732 said:


> Also, could someone tell me how the standard deviation, quartiles, and median is calculated? I've always seen them, but in the 1000 solves, never known what they meant.


The median is the time that would be in the middle if you listed all the times in order. The quartiles are the times that would be 1/4 of the way through the list and 3/4 through the list.
Standard deviation is a measure of how consistent you are. If your solves are all similar times, then your standard deviation will be low, but if your times are spread out then you'll have a high standard deviation.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 16, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> sure. see below
> 
> ...D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D U' F2 R2 B' R D' F' L2
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your help.

F2L#2 - I should pay more attention to empty slot usage
F2L#3 - That's a case I can recognize when slow solving to practice F2L but when I'm in the middle of a speed solve I rarely / never see it.
F2L#4 - Yep, another one I can see when slow solving but not in speed solves. In speed solves I tend to go back to basic F2L bad habits of "hiding the corner" when in this case it's shorter to "hide" the edge.

So much to learn... I am so slow... not only solving but also learning 

In this case I was lucky that my bad F2L set the cube up for a PLL skip but, if it had been the other way around, with your proposed F2L and a PLL skip, it would have been probably an 11.x instead of a 12.99.

At least it's nice to realize my weak points. Lately I'm very focused on improving F2L lookahead, now I know I have to also work on rotation / regrip and move count efficiency.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 16, 2015)

1:24.84 5x5 PB avg5. I tried doing an avg100 but I had to start failing after 50 solves -_-

Also I just realised how much I suck at centers


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 16, 2015)

2:16.67 4x4 OH

EDIT: 4:52.30 5x5 OH


----------



## Chree (Mar 16, 2015)

Finally... 

First sub14 Ao12... I feel like this was long overdue:

12.37, 13.25, 12.65, 14.35, 13.08, 14.44, 13.21, (15.67), 13.75, 13.85, 15.30, (12.15) = 13.62



guysensei1 said:


> 2:16.67 4x4 OH
> 
> EDIT: 4:52.30 5x5 OH



That 5x5 time is not bad at all


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2015)

Average of 12: 7.90
1. 8.55 R F B U2 R' B' L D' L D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 F'
2. 8.49 B' L2 D F2 D2 R' L2 F D2 R' D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 F2
3. 7.42 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U R2 D F' R B U F2 D2 L B2 F2
4. 7.89 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R F' U' L U' B' D B
5. 9.14 U R2 L D F2 B R' D2 L F' B2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2
6. 7.64 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B' F2 R2 U F2 R' B' F' L' B' R B'
7. (10.43) B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 D L2 F2 L' D2 L F' R' D2 U' R D B
8. 7.70 R2 U2 B2 R U2 R D2 L B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L D' U2 B L2 D' L R'
9. 7.35 B2 L' B' D' F R' L2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R'
10. (6.87) L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 U2 B' U' F' L D' U R2 D F2 L' F2
11. 7.71 B D2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 L' B2 D L' D2 R B' U F U2
12. 7.06 F U2 B L2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' D L2 F R' F2 U2 B D2 U'

Also:
1. 5.88 B L2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 L B F' D2 U L U' F D' U2 
z' 
L' R u' R
y U' R U' R' y U R U' R'
U' L' U' L
U' R' U R
y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

56 etm / 5.88 = 9.52 tps

and

8.38 avg50
8.67 avg100


----------



## imvelox (Mar 16, 2015)

5x5 1:02.83 avg12 PB with 1:00.86 avg5 and 56.71 single


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 16, 2015)

First sub 7 official single  6.97


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice! I missed that on cubecomps because it isn't even NR


----------



## Randomno (Mar 16, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice! I missed that on cubecomps because it isn't even NR



If it was an NR there'd be a 3 page thread on it by now.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 16, 2015)

Hehe it wasn't even the fastest of the round


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2015)

I finished learning all the PLLs. Does that count as an accomplishment?


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 16, 2015)

Sub 8 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-16
avg of 5:* 7.75*

Time List:
1. (6.38) D B' R U' L' F R F R U2 R' F2 L' U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' B 
2. 6.66 L' D2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' R' F' L' D' F2 L2 B2 L D U2 F2 
3. (9.15) D B2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 R' D L2 R D' B' R F2 D' 
4. 8.67 U2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F D2 L2 D' L2 B' U2 B2 U' B R D2 F 
5. 7.94 R2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 B' U2 F U2 F2 D' L' D2 B2 R D' U' L U2 F

6.38 had 3 free pairs + sune + T perm, 6.66 was a PLL skip, and 7.94 had an easy xcross. So pretty lucky lol.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 16, 2015)

21.75 Roux Ao100
19.52 Ao12, First sub-20 with roux!


----------



## Cale S (Mar 17, 2015)

first ever LL skip

U B2 D R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D L' D B' U' L B U' R' U2 R2

y' R U' L' F R U x2 y // cross
R U R' y2 R U R' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U R' U' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L // 4th pair
U2 // AUF

time was 11.75 but could have been quite a bit faster because I was doing slow relaxed solves


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pyra Pbs
4.99 Ao100
4.26 Ao12
3.79 Ao5


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 17, 2015)

0.32 off PB with ZZ COLL/EPLL/ZBLL. Looked ahead for the whole solve. *Feels good man.jpg*



Spoiler



Scramble: D2 F' U2 B' U2 B U2 F U2 F' U' F L' F2 D R2 D R B' F'

x2 // Inspection
D R' [D U'] B' L2 // EOline + DL // 5/5
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // Left 2x2x1 // 8/13
L U' L' U' R U' R' U2 R' // Right 2x2x1 // 9/22
U R' L U2' L'// LB // 5/27
U' R // RB // 2/29 
U' l U R' D R U' R' D' // COLL // 9/38
x R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EPLL // 11/49
U2 // AUF // 1/50

11.79 Seconds / 4.24 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Mar 17, 2015)

1:15.99 5x5 PB single. Redux was around 1:00

Edit: 1:16.64 single, 2nd best


----------



## JK (Mar 17, 2015)

Just got a sub 1.8 average of 100 on 2x2.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-17
avg of 100: 1.79
Time List:
1. 1.94 U2 F R' F2 U R' U R' U2 
2. 1.87 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 U 
3. 1.95 U2 R U2 F' R U2 R' U F' 
4. 1.82 U R' F R' F' R2 F' R F2 
5. 1.52 R' U' F U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U' 
6. 2.02 U2 F2 R2 U F R2 U2 F' U' 
7. (1.34) U2 F R F U2 F' R' U' F' 
8. 1.91 R' U2 F2 U F' R U' R U 
9. 1.84 R F' U' F U' R F' R2 F 
10. 1.43 F' U F R' U2 R U R U' 
11. 1.99 U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R' F' 
12. 1.96 R U2 F U F' R2 F U2 R 
13. 1.78 U F' R' U' R' U2 F R U2 
14. 1.59 R' U F' R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
15. (2.22) R F' R F' R U2 F' U' R2 
16. 1.72 U2 R U R2 F' U R' U R U 
17. 2.08 F R F' R2 F U2 R' U' R U' 
18. 1.96 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U' R' 
19. 1.77 R' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' F U' 
20. (2.29) U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' R U 
21. 1.46 U F R' U' R' U R2 U' R' 
22. 2.06 U' F' R' F' R' U2 R U2 R' 
23. (2.75) R F' U F R2 U R2 U F' U' 
24. 2.11 F' U F2 U F' U' R U2 F' U2 
25. 1.67 R F R' U2 F U F R2 U 
26. 1.43 U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R U2 R' 
27. 1.82 F' R2 F' R F2 R' F2 R U 
28. 1.99 U2 R F U' R2 U F' U2 R2 
29. 1.52  U2 R' U' R2 F U' F' U2 F U' 
30. (2.19) R2 U' F2 U' R' F' R F2 R2 
31. 2.15 U2 R2 F2 R F' R F2 U' F2 U2 
32. 1.93 R2 F R' F2 R' F R2 U2 F' U' 
33. 1.72 R F' U2 R F' U R' F U' 
34. 1.82 F U' F2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' 
35. 1.77 U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R F2 U2 
36. 2.04 F' R2 U F R U2 F' U F2 
37. 1.82 U2 F' R U2 F' U2 F' U R' U' 
38. 1.52 F U F R2 F R' F' R' U' 
39. 1.67 R2 U' R' F' U2 R U F2 R2 U' 
40. 1.61 U F R' U F' U2 R' U' R 
41. 1.83 F' U F U' F R' F2 R' U 
42. 1.55 U F2 U R U' F U' F R' U' 
43. 1.78 R' F' U2 F R' F U2 R' U' 
44. 2.13 F R F' R' F U' F R' U' 
45. 1.98 R2 F' R F2 U F2 U' R2 U' 
46. 1.84 R U2 R2 F' R' F' U' F2 U' 
47. 1.90 U F2 R F R F' U2 F' U2 
48. 1.90 U F' U F2 R U R U2 F R' 
49. 1.64 U' F U F U' R' U F U 
50. 1.61 F U F U R2 F' R F' R2 
51. 1.76 F' R2 U' F R U' R2 U' F 
52. 2.05 U2 F' U' F2 U F' R F' R' U 
53. 1.68 F R U F U2 R' F2 R U2 
54. (0.87) U F' R' U' F R F2 R' U' 
55. 1.62 R2 U F' U F2 U R2 F R' 
56. 1.71 F R' F U R' F U2 R2 U2 
57. 1.56 F R2 F R U2 F' U' R2 U 
58. 1.83 U2 R2 U' F U' F' U F U2 
59. 1.60 F R' F2 R U' R F2 R' U2 
60. 1.58 R' U R' U2 F R' U2 F' R' 
61. 1.94 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F' U' R 
62. 1.74 U' R2 F U F R U2 R U' 
63. 1.96 F2 R U2 R F2 R U F2 U 
64. 2.06 R' U2 R2 U' R U' F2 R' U' 
65. 1.59 F U2 R U' F' R2 F R' U' 
66. 1.94 R2 F R F2 R' U F2 R' F' U' 
67. 2.00 U2 F R' F U' R2 U R' U2 
68. 1.87 F2 R' U F' R2 U' R2 U F' U' 
69. 1.80 R U F' U R2 F' R' U2 R 
70. 1.46 R U R2 U' R F R U F2 
71. 1.84 R U' R2 F2 U' F R' U2 R' 
72. (1.37) R U' R F R' F U' R F2 U2 
73. 1.59 R2 U R2 U F' U2 R F2 U' 
74. 2.02 F' R2 F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
75. 1.59 U R2 U R U' R F' R U' 
76. 1.61 R2 U' R U R' U R2 F' U2 
77. 1.86 R U2 R F2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
78. (2.35) R2 F U' F2 U R F' R U2 
79. (1.35) F U R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' 
80. 1.82 U' R2 F U' R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
81. 1.98 U' F R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U 
82. 1.69 R2 U' F2 U R' U2 R F2 R' 
83. 1.80 R U R2 U R F U2 R' U' 
84. 1.84 R2 F R F' R' U F2 U' F2 U 
85. 1.98 U2 R' F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F' 
86. 1.51 U' F R2 U' F' U R F' R2 
87. 1.76 R' F U2 F' U2 F R' U F' U' 
88. 1.87 F' R U2 R' F' U2 F R2 F2 U' 
89. (1.42) R2 F2 R F R' F R2 F2 R2 
90. 1.84 R' U F R' F2 U' F R F2 
91. 1.59 F' U2 R U' F' U F' R' U2 
92. 1.81 R U' F2 R2 U' F R' U' R2 U' 
93. 1.74 F R U' F2 R F' U2 F2 U' 
94. 1.66 R2 U R U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
95. 1.69 F' U F' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' 
96. 1.88 R2 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' 
97. 1.71 R U2 R F' U R' F U R' 
98. 1.87 F U' F' R U2 R U2 F2 U2 
99. 1.94 F' R' U2 R U2 R' U F' R U2 
100. 1.85 R U F R2 U' R' F2 R F2 U'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 17, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 16.16 OH avg100



Holy crap you're getting fast.


----------



## KevinG (Mar 17, 2015)

JK said:


> Just got a sub 1.8 average of 100 on 2x2.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-17
> avg of 100: 1.79
> ...


Wat GJ!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 17, 2015)

2. (7.628) R2 F R2 U' L F D2 R2 U' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B 
Fullstep, second solve with the new congs design ^^ also 7.93/8.04 solves (PLL/OLL skip)
and I got a new megaminx, because my old one is broken, so mega practice starts again! I stopped for 3 months, before that my global average was like 1:03-1:05 haha, let's see how slow I'm now...


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 17, 2015)

number of times: 132/132
best time: 7.31
worst time: 15.99

current mo3: 13.59 (σ = 2.30)
best mo3: 9.15 (σ = 1.73)

current avg5: 12.38 (σ = 1.24)
best avg5: 9.59 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 12.43 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 10.43 (σ = 0.93)

current avg50: 11.88 (σ = 1.21)
best avg50: 11.15 (σ = 0.82)

current avg100: 11.53 (σ = 1.20)
best avg100: 11.35 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 11.54 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 11.57


Average of 5: 9.59
1. (7.31) U' R U R' U2 D2 B' U' F' R2 B U2 F' U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F' 
2. (10.74) U2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F' U B D B2 L' B' F2 R F2 
3. 9.39 R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 R B2 D' F R' D2 R' F L' D' 
4. 9.65 R D2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R D2 U2 R' B U B U L' F D2 B R 
5. 9.72 L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B' L B' F' L' R2 U R2 U L


----------



## EMI (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.speedcubers.de/showthread.php?tid=12383&pid=188422#pid188422

Basil Herold 2x2 with stackmat

Avg5: 1.07
Avg12: 1.36

Also it seems that he has been cubing for only a year or so.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 17, 2015)

3x3:
*
7.86* avg5
*8.40* avg12
*9.17* avg50

(6.17), (13.63), 7.25, 8.77, 8.97, 8.77, 9.34,* 7.78, 7.87, 7.84, 9.50, 7.87* = *8.40 avg12*

Did not expect get another sub 8 avg5 so soon...wtf
6.17 was a PLL skip



Spoiler



Time List:
1. (6.17) L' U2 R D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' L R' B2 R2 U' L2 U' 
2. (13.63) L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 R' F D' L' B U2 R 
3. 7.25 B' L2 D2 B U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 R' U F D' L2 U2 F R' B2 
4. 8.77 L' B L U B' U L2 U F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 L2 B D' 
5. 8.97 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L' F D U2 F2 L2 B' R' F L' 
6. 8.77 R D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B D' U' B' D F' D U 
7. 9.34 L' B' R F' U B U2 F2 D B2 L2 F L2 D2 F D2 F L2 F D2 
8. 7.78 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R' U B' L' U L2 B R2 F' R2 
9. 7.87 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 U' L' R' B D R F' L B' 
10. 7.84 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 L F2 R D2 R2 F' L' B' U B' D2 R2 B D F2 
11. 9.50 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 F' L' D' F2 L B' R B L2 R2 
12. 7.87 U2 B' L U' L' U' F2 D' B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' R2 D2 F' R'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 17, 2015)

4x4 28.48 single! It's been a while since I've gotten a sub 29


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2015)

5x5 PBs
ao5: 1:46.758
ao12: 1:54.453

Also a 1:59.674 ao25

Sub 2:00 global here I come!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2015)

18cm cube sub-40 mo3. This is surprisingly fun
Number of solves: 3
Best Time: 36.099
Worst Time: 42.866
Session Avg: 38.499
Session Mean: 39.154
Individual Times: 
(36.099), 38.499, (42.866)


----------



## GG (Mar 18, 2015)

I've gotten a few pb's that I haven't posted. Especially yesterday, when I got a 6.35 single.

U' R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R' U' R2 D U2 F' R U B2

x2 y
U' R2 B'
L U2 L' y' U L' U L
y2 U L' U L U y R' U R
y L' U2 L U L' U L
U' R U' L' U R' U' L U

34 moves
6.35 seconds 
5.4 tps


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 18, 2015)

EMI said:


> http://www.speedcubers.de/showthread.php?tid=12383&pid=188422#pid188422
> 
> Basil Herold 2x2 with stackmat
> 
> ...



hmm. I cant see anything 1.00-able for the last scramble, it would be interesting to see reconstructions. 

Not sure i can believe it tbh, but what do i know im **** at 2x2.



Tao Yu said:


> 3x3:
> *
> 7.86* avg5
> *8.40* avg12
> ...



very nice. You're closing in on my times.


----------



## TDM (Mar 18, 2015)

GG said:


> I've gotten a few pb's that I haven't posted. Especially yesterday, when I got a 6.35 single.
> 
> U' R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R' U' R2 D U2 F' R U B2
> 
> ...


Wtf, that's an even bigger jump than my PB was. Congrats. Update your sig 
Do you have a sub-10 Ao5 yet?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2015)

3:39.59 5x5 OH single on cam lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 18, 2015)

51.31 megaminx single, should have been ~48, first sub 1 in 3 months


----------



## GG (Mar 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> Wtf, that's an even bigger jump than my PB was. Congrats. Update your sig
> Do you have a sub-10 Ao5 yet?


nope ;-;


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 18, 2015)

5. 10.62+ F' R2 B R2 D2 B' F R2 F' U2 R' D' L' D' U' F' D' F2

z R D R2 F2 U R U' R' D2
y2 D' R U' R' U y' R' U R D

Triple x-cross, OLL skip, J-perm.

OH


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 18, 2015)

Watwatwat: 2:36.35 6x6 single with a 8-10 second pop  PB before this was 2:49.xy
Splits:
1:03
1:12 (with pop)
:21 (no parity)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 18, 2015)

59.967 5x5 single! second sub 1!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 18, 2015)

7x7 PB of 20:23.347.

EDIT: Just got 23:47.692, pretty close to WR.


----------



## Chree (Mar 18, 2015)

4x4 Ao100 PB. 54.69

More than a second faster than previous. Had more sub50's than sup1's during this average. First time I've managed that. Progress!


----------



## TDM (Mar 18, 2015)

Accidentally learned two more OLLs.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> Accidentally learned two more OLLs.



Don't you hate it when you accidentally two more OLLS?


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 19, 2015)

Megaminx
44.43 single
49.53 avg5
52.00 avg12
54.18 avg100


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 19, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> hmm. I cant see anything 1.00-able for the last scramble, it would be interesting to see reconstructions.
> 
> Not sure i can believe it tbh, but what do i know im **** at 2x2.



Is this 1 second-able? 

Scramble: U' R U' F U F2 R' U2 R'
x2
R' F U' F U2'
R2' F2 R' F2 R2

Best I can find and I am a nub


----------



## KevinG (Mar 19, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Is this 1 second-able?
> 
> Scramble: U' R U' F U F2 R' U2 R'
> x2
> ...


Its 1 secondable! Got a few possible solutions.

1: x2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' U' (Don't think it's this one.)

2: x' y ' F' U R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U2

It's very hard!I get it in 1.2 [emoji14]


----------



## TDM (Mar 19, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Don't you hate it when you accidentally two more OLLS?


Yeah, It really sucks. There are another two as well which I know the algs for (from CMLL) but don't know the cases. I'm going to have to try to not invert those and learn them as well.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yeah, It really sucks. There are another two as well which I know the algs for (from CMLL) but don't know the cases. I'm going to have to try to not invert those and learn them as well.



Can you tell us which ones are those? The other day I also accidentally learned two (well, one and it's lefty mirror) while watching a vid by Cubeologist and now I use them because they were better than mine, so perhaps these two are better than the ones I use too. I know that I still have some pretty bad OLLs


----------



## mafergut (Mar 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 18cm cube sub-40 mo3. This is surprisingly fun
> Number of solves: 3
> Best Time: 36.099
> Worst Time: 42.866
> ...



Do you have a pic or a vid? I'd like to see that 18cm cube!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Do you have a pic or a vid? I'd like to see that 18cm cube!


I do have a video. It's on the forum somewhere.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 19, 2015)

And now, from yesterday, new Ao50 PB with 46% sub-20 solves. Closing in to sub-20!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-18
*avg of 50: 20.50*

Time List:
(17.53), 21.49, 20.11, 19.82, 20.29, 23.14, 20.37, 18.36, 23.62, (26.26), (DNF(24.29)), 18.73, 20.98, 20.75, 20.50, 18.30, 18.48, (27.03), 18.92, 23.35, 20.37, 24.78, 22.47, 23.20, 18.50[PLL skip], (17.23[OLL skip]), 18.19, 24.43, 23.91, 18.08, 20.75, 22.91, 20.42, 17.94, 21.57, 19.90, 17.55, 20.93, 19.83, 19.49, 19.69, 18.14, 23.30, 18.87, 22.42, 18.77, 17.67, 19.36, 21.57, (16.76[PLL skip])

EDIT: Also, while rolling it (unsuccessfully) I tied my PB Ao12:

avg of 12: 19.48
19.49, 19.69, 18.14, (23.30), 18.87, 22.42, 18.77, 17.67, 19.36, 21.57, (16.76[PLL skip]), 18.79


----------



## TDM (Mar 19, 2015)

*4.155*, 60 moves, *14.440 TPS*
10 1 2 7\15 5 11 12\9 4 0 3\6 13 8 14
DRULDR2DL2UR2U2LDLDRURDL3URDLDRURULULDRDLURURDL2UR2DLULDRUL


mafergut said:


> Can you tell us which ones are those? The other day I also accidentally learned two (well, one and it's lefty mirror) while watching a vid by Cubeologist and now I use them because they were better than mine, so perhaps these two are better than the ones I use too. I know that I still have some pretty bad OLLs


I tried it and apparently the alg I was thinking of (and its mirror) didn't solve the OLL I thought it did, but its inverse (Lw U' R' D R2 U R' U R' D' R U' Lw') did. I think the algs for those cases aren't too bad though, but I haven't tried them. I think they're the ones with lots of Rw moves.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2015)

First timed feet solve in 4 months: 

1. 32.21 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B D2 U2 B' D2 B' R' B' F' D2 R D' R D2 R U 

lol


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> *4.155*, 60 moves, *14.440 TPS*
> 10 1 2 7\15 5 11 12\9 4 0 3\6 13 8 14
> DRULDR2DL2UR2U2LDLDRURDL3URDLDRURULULDRDLURURDL2UR2DLULDRUL
> 
> I tried it and apparently the alg I was thinking of (and its mirror) didn't solve the OLL I thought it did, but its inverse (Lw U' R' D R2 U R' U R' D' R U' Lw') did. I think the algs for those cases aren't too bad though, but I haven't tried them. I think they're the ones with lots of Rw moves.



Rw U' Rw2' U Rw2 U Rw2' U' Rw, and inverse, so yeah


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2015)

5x5 redux. That consistency tho
Average of 5: 1:48.52
1. 1:48.34 F' L2 B' F' f b2 d' f' b l B u2 d2 f R2 l D F u2 R' d u2 l2 B2 r' l D f L' D2 R u R U' u r2 R2 D2 l R' D L' D R' B' L' f' F2 u f2 B' F L' d F2 L U' F2 d2 f 
2. 1:47.50 L2 B r D d r2 B' F2 L2 D' L B2 d2 L2 R l f2 u U' R' F' U2 b2 D2 l' B2 f2 d2 R' b' L' D2 b u r' B' d L2 R' D2 b' B' r b B' F2 D U' B2 f2 U l2 D' L2 l F' D2 L F2 L 
3. (1:47.08) r' F2 D b' r2 l2 b2 f' B R2 b U2 b' B2 L u2 D' F' B2 L' l' r B U2 D' B2 b u2 b' r2 d b' F2 u U' l d2 F' B d2 f2 r' d' f2 B' U2 L2 B' D l r R U2 l f2 d B' R r' L 
4. (1:57.67) R2 b U b2 r2 l' d U2 L' B R2 D' f F' D u' b2 u2 B' r2 B2 L' F2 B2 l' D' b r2 l2 u' L2 d2 L2 D' F R2 D f' u d U' f' R' b U2 b F U2 r l' F2 D U2 u L' D2 F2 f' l' u' 
5. 1:49.71 U' u f B' b2 L' u' U2 b l' L b2 f2 L' l F2 l b2 f2 d' L' b2 U2 B' f r' U2 R B2 r' R' U2 f l d' B b2 D2 F B2 u F L2 R' U' d f2 l' b R' D2 F' u' f2 D F2 r' D r' u2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 19, 2015)

1:15.43 5x5 single, first sub1:20 but it took wei2long haha
Also: 
2:45.xy 6x6 single, along with a 2:58 mo3
Hope to get something like this at german Open 2015, practising big cubes a lot haha. My official 6x6 mean is 40 seconds slower than my 7x7 mean xD


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Session average: 3.39
1. 2.78 U F2 U' R U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' 
2. 3.37 U2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' F R U' 
3. (2.67) R F2 U2 F R' U R U2 R' 
4. (4.95) R U2 R' U2 F' R U' F' U' 
5. 4.03 F' R2 U' F' R U2 F R' U2 

probably PB. idk. those scrambles though

EDIT:
Session average: 3.95
1. 2.78 U F2 U' R U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' 
2. 3.37 U2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' F R U' 
3. 2.67 R F2 U2 F R' U R U2 R' 
4. 4.95 R U2 R' U2 F' R U' F' U' 
5. 4.03 F' R2 U' F' R U2 F R' U2 
6. 5.27 U F' U2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 
7. (2.59) F' R F' U R U' R U' F 
8. 4.83 F' R F R2 F R U2 F' U' 
9. 4.31 F2 U F2 R2 U' F' U R' U 
10. (5.29) R' U' R U R' F2 U2 R2 U2 
11. 3.51 U' R' U F' U' F U' R U' 
12. 3.75 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U R' U2 F2

and 4.06 ao50 cool


----------



## mafergut (Mar 19, 2015)

Continued rolling the Ao50 from yesterday and got my Ao50 PB down to 20.37 and also new PB Ao100 (20.93).
Just 4 tenths for sub-20 Ao50!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-19
*avg of 50: 20.37
avg of 100: 20.93*

Time List (Ao50 underlined):


Spoiler



21.53, 22.18, (16.81), 20.97, 18.58, 24.30, 24.79, 21.44, (27.74), 18.94, 23.58, 17.60, (17.53), 21.49, 20.11, 19.82, 20.29, 23.14, 20.37, 18.36, 23.62, (26.26), (DNF(24.29)), 18.73, 20.98, 20.75, 20.50, 18.30, 18.48, (27.03), 18.92, 23.35, 20.37, 24.78, 22.47, 23.20, 18.50[PLL skip], (17.23[OLL skip]), 18.19, 24.43, 23.91, 18.08, 20.75, 22.91, 20.42, 17.94, 21.57, 19.90, 17.55, 20.93, 19.83, 19.49, 19.69, 18.14, 23.30, 18.87, 22.42, 18.77, 17.67, 19.36, 21.57, (16.76[PLL skip]), 18.79, 20.62, 22.70, 20.31, 24.73, 21.33, 21.96, 18.91, 19.87, 19.46, 19.68, 18.53, 22.84, 24.42, 21.27, 22.18, 22.71, 20.59, (26.16), 22.19, 25.01, 21.74, 21.58, 21.47, 21.89, 20.67, 20.87, 22.53, 22.58, 22.58, 18.63, 20.39, 23.54, 20.33, (17.21), 22.74, 18.03, 19.56


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 19, 2015)

I got an 8.89 and an 8.90 today. Also an LL skip, but I cannot reconstruct


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2015)

1:33.848 5x5 single. 28 second centers and then ridiculously lucky edge pairing.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 20, 2015)

Finally! Sub-friggin-10 with my 2nd method. I have been using ZZ with COLL/EPLL/ZBLL since December with only a small break for a few weeks.

Still have wild deviation regularly in my averages.(Ex.13.xx, 25.xx, 16.xx, 18.xx, 27.xx). 
It is mostly because of slow recognition on ZBLLs, bad execution, or even wrong algs. 
Doesn't matter though, I am getting sub-15 solves in at least every Ao25. When school is over, I am just going to go hard with ZBLL and do an Ao50+ everyday. I will get fast with ZZ.



Spoiler



9.71 second solve

scramble: L' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U B2 U F2 B2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' L'

x2 // inspection
U' L' D2 B' F2 // EOLine // 5/5
U L U2' R // 2x2x1 // 4/9
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2x2x1 // 8/17
U' L U' L' U L U L'// LB // 8/25
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // RB // 8/33
U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' // ZBLL // 9/42

42 moves / 4.33 TPS (Sub-5 TPS =/.. Felt like 8 TPS)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 20, 2015)

Sub-10 Average of 100 Skoob
9.72
Sarah's intermediate 
MoYu Skewb


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 20, 2015)

Took a 3x3 OH average of 12 a couple hours ago. New PB average of 5 and 12. Apperantly I do better with my slower (More controllable) cube. No solves above 30 seconds! I should really learn one handed PLLs now...

1. 25.81
2. (21.80)
3. 23.64
4. 25.18
5. 27.85
6. 28.07
7. 23.99
8. 27.21
9. (29.74)
10. 26.88
11. 22.29
12. 26.79 


Mean of 3: 23.54 
Average of 5: 24.88 
Average of 12: 25.77


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Half turn only solving:
Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 7.730
Worst Time: 32.182
Session Avg: 18.037
Session Mean: 18.357
Individual Times: 
13.497, 21.782, 31.732, 15.430, 13.447, (7.730), 10.514, 15.180, 26.948, 16.564, 15.281, (32.182)

What are the UWRs for this?


----------



## mafergut (Mar 20, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Finally! Sub-friggin-10 with my 2nd method. I have been using ZZ with COLL/EPLL/ZBLL since December with only a small break for a few weeks.
> 
> Still have wild deviation regularly in my averages.(Ex.13.xx, 25.xx, 16.xx, 18.xx, 27.xx).
> It is mostly because of slow recognition on ZBLLs, bad execution, or even wrong algs.
> Doesn't matter though, I am getting sub-15 solves in at least every Ao25. When school is over, I am just going to go hard with ZBLL and do an Ao50+ everyday. I will get fast with ZZ.



As Homer Simpson would say... Doh! I started cubing more or less at the same time (Sept-Oct 2013) and I'm not even sub-10 with my 1st method


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 20, 2015)

6.686 B2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B D2 L' U2 R' B D' R D2 R U'

y x
L2 R' U D' l D' R L' U' L D // Xcross
U R U R' L U L' // F2L-2
U' R' U R U' y r' F r // F2L-3
U y' R' U R U' R' U' R //F2L-4
U2 // AUF

I'm pretty sure that's my fastest LL skip, first one in months like 3rd overall.

Edit: 
6.979 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U F2 D L2 D2 L2 F' R' D L' U R' U B D' L2

z2
U L2 R D' R' D // Cross
R U' R2 U R // F2L-1 & 2
r' F r // F2L-3
L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-4
U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R // OLLCP
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

6.686, 9.603, 9.102, 6.979, 8.662 = 8.247, second best AO5

Edit2:

and a PB: 8.840 average of 12.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sub-15 ao100, finally! 
20-15s only took me like 18-24 months... :$

14.86 ao50, 14.92 ao100


----------



## TDM (Mar 20, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Sub-15 ao100, finally!
> 20-15s only took me like 18-24 months... :$
> 
> 14.86 ao50, 14.92 ao100


Congrats!


----------



## Chree (Mar 20, 2015)

Decided to get back into Mega this week. PB Ao12 was 1:57.xx before. Did 12 solves a day at lunch every day. Here were my Ao12's:

3/14: 2:01.24
3/15: 1:56.04 (PB)
3/16: 1:54.74 (PB)
3/17: 1:54.71 (PB)
3/18: 1:51.53 (PB)
3/19: 1:49.54 (PB)
3/20: 1:54.39 (Streak over)


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 21, 2015)

PB ao12!! 13.43!
1	11.02	
2	12.34	
3	13.15	
4	14.65	
5 16.88	
6	12.47	
7	12.76	
8	32.18
9	10.81	
10	14.83	
11	13.77	
12	12.39
I think I am sub 14 now.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 21, 2015)

11.10 R D2 F L' U R' U R' D B R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F2

OH PB single, PLL skip. wat...

edit: FINALLY

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-21
avg of 12: 19.64

Time List:
1. 18.56 F' R' D2 L2 U L U' B U L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 
2. (11.10) R D2 F L' U R' U R' D B R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F2 
3. 19.67 R' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 U B2 F' L' R U R' D2 B F' L2 
4. 22.78 L' U F U R' U2 B' L' R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 L' 
5. 19.88 F L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 B D' B2 L F2 U L2 U' 
6. 16.31 R F U R2 L2 U F2 D R B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 
7. 15.49 U F2 B2 L B L D2 B' U' L2 U2 R' F2 L D2 R F2 L' 
8. 20.29 F D2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 B L2 B F2 R' U2 L' F' U2 L D U' L' D 
9. (24.91) R' D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 D' L2 R' F' L B2 D L B' L D' 
10. 20.35 B U2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' D U2 L B2 R F' D2 F2 U L' 
11. 20.36 R' F2 R2 B' R2 L U R' D U2 R2 F R2 F R2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 
12. 22.66 F2 D L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B' D B2 R U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2

stackmat. failed the last solve


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 21, 2015)

I signed up for a Texas competition, because the real competition starts when registration opens up.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yay 4x4

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 49.033
Worst Time: 58.901
Session Avg: 53.844
Session Mean: 53.864
Individual Times: 
55.984, 51.884, 53.251, 53.301, 53.050, 56.067, (49.033), 57.084, 56.184, 49.284, (58.901), 52.351


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 21, 2015)

ZZ PB ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-20
avg of 12: 13.59

Time List:
1. 14.20 R U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B2 R D2 B' U2 R' D' U 
2. (10.86) U F R2 F U2 R' U' D2 L F U' L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 
3. (14.82) U2 L F B2 L' F2 U R2 L F L2 F2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 
4. 12.56 L D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U' L' U' L2 B' L2 D2 L' R2 B2 
5. 12.43 F' B2 D2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' D U L2 U' R2 B' L' 
6. 14.71 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D L' U B R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 
7. 13.95 R D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 B2 F' D L2 U' L' R' U2 F R2 D2 
8. 12.33 B' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 D L' B D' U L B' U B2 F2 
9. 13.66 F2 D' B R U2 F2 U R' F U2 F2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 U D2 
10. 14.44 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 D' L2 U' L U' B' U R F R 
11. 14.39 R' L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 
12. 13.27 D L2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 U F L2 D' U2 R' B2


----------



## JemFish (Mar 21, 2015)

2x2 PB single!!!!!


```
Scramble - R U F R' U R F2

x' //inspection
R' //D face
U' [R' U' R U' R' U2 R] //CLL

01.67 seconds
```

I've only just begun getting serious about 2x2 (now my favourite speedsolving event), and have only learnt 4 CLLs (excluding ones I already knew). This scramble was so easy that I was able to one-look it even though I'm a noob, and predict the CLL case, which was a regular anti-sune: [R' U' R U' R' U2 R]. I'm so happy about getting a sub-2 single!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 21, 2015)

21.67 OH avg100 with many many fails. I hate big sessions


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm getting good at 4x4...
Generated By ChaoTimer at 2015-03-21 16:18

Default session

Number of solves: 40
Best Time: 45.650
Worst Time: 1:05.605
Session Avg: 53.857
Session Mean: 53.945
Individual Times: 
55.984, 51.884, 53.251, 53.301, 53.050, 56.067, 49.033, 57.084, 56.184, 49.284, 58.901, 52.351, 51.417, (1:05.605), 58.218, 55.899, 50.017, 55.735, 50.367, 1:00.452, 55.134, 53.501, 53.501, 56.434, 1:00.302, 52.950, 48.133, 55.967, 53.900, 51.017, 51.467, (45.650), 50.867, 51.801, 54.884, 57.534, 55.234, 46.583, 53.651, 55.235

http://www.chaotimer.com


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 21, 2015)

Watwatwatwatwat
(7.55)	D' R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B R B' F' D2 L U' L B F

PB by over a second

F' R' F D2 //Cross
y U R' U' R U y' L' U L//F2L 1
U' R U' R' U R U R'// F2L 2
y2 U' R U R' U2 L' U' L// F2L 3
U' y L' U' L// F2L 4
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'// ZBLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ouch. My hands hurt. 5x5. There was also a 1:33.37 in there so yay
number of times: 30/30
best time: 1:25.56
worst time: 1:54.70

current mo3: 1:48.92 (σ = 5.09)
best mo3: 1:28.65 (σ = 2.73)

current avg5: 1:40.54 (σ = 9.55)
best avg5: 1:30.75 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 1:35.74 (σ = 6.42)
best avg12: 1:32.81 (σ = 3.85)

session avg: 1:35.22 (σ = 5.01)
session mean: 1:35.68


----------



## Iggy (Mar 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Ouch. My hands hurt. 5x5. There was also a 1:33.37 in there so yay
> number of times: 30/30
> best time: 1:25.56
> worst time: 1:54.70
> ...



Nice, you're catching up to me :tu


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2015)

10.94, 14.33, 12.54, 11.89, 12.90, 10.33, DNF(13.48), 11.74, 10.26, 16.23, 10.96, 11.88

so many fails, but still 12.37 Roux PB Ao12. Last five solves are 11.53 Ao5, also Roux PB.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Half turn only solving:
> Number of solves: 12
> Best Time: 7.730
> Worst Time: 32.182
> ...


http://mzrg.com/auwr/recs_halfturns_avg10.html


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

qqwref said:


> http://mzrg.com/auwr/recs_halfturns_avg10.html



O_O


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

qqwref said:


> http://mzrg.com/auwr/recs_halfturns_avg10.html



So... 3x3x2 with an E layer and better hardware?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Randomno said:


> So... 3x3x2 with an E layer and better hardware?



You mean a half turn 3x3x2?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> You mean a half turn 3x3x2?



Find me a 3x3x2 that can do quarter turns on more than two layers.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2015)

Best average of 5: 10.44
9-13 - 9.79 (9.66) (12.13) 10.90 10.64

Only the second solve was CFOP


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Find me a 3x3x2 that can do quarter turns on more than two layers.



Why does that matter? A 3x3x2 with an E slice isn't the same as a half turn cube... Right? Because you can do U/D quarter turns?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 21, 2015)

Half turn solving is not at all like 3x3x2.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh yeah whoops, I get it now.

----


4x4 PBs, probably gonna meet cutoff.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-21
solves/total: 157/159

single
best: 1:11.550
worst: 3:57.455

mean of 3
current: 1:22.115 (σ = 9.29)
best: 1:18.771 (σ = 1.76)

avg of 5
current: 1:20.430 (σ = 4.63)
best: 1:18.771 (σ = 1.76)

avg of 12
current: 1:28.557 (σ = 8.85)
best: 1:25.828 (σ = 5.65)

avg of 50
current: 1:29.547 (σ = 9.20)
best: 1:29.547 (σ = 9.20)

avg of 100
current: 1:32.050 (σ = 9.20)
best: 1:32.050 (σ = 9.20)

Average: 1:42.629 (σ = 20.60)
Mean: 1:44.614


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Oh yeah whoops, I get it now.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


GJ! What was the 3 minutes!?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 21, 2015)

54.25 Megaminx single, best in a while, along with a 1:00.26 avg5 bj


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> GJ! What was the 3 minutes!?



Pop, I suck at assembling AoSus.


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Pop, I suck at assembling AoSus.


Haha, you needed me!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 21, 2015)

Megaminx

(45.63), 46.54, 48.77, (49.72), 46.41 = 47.24 ao5 PB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Haha, you needed me!



Fix mine! Plz! The cap of a centre snapped off and the pegs broke! Is it possible to glue the cap back on or something?


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Fix mine! Plz! The cap of a centre snapped off and the pegs broke! Is it possible to glue the cap back on or something?


I would go with a cubicle replacement part.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Haha, you needed me!



I find AoSu a bit easier, probably because the core is white.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Megaminx
> 
> (45.63), 46.54, 48.77, (49.72), 46.41 = 47.24 ao5 PB


VGJ! I want your NR at German Open haha! One very last question about your Megaminx: did you lube the core (if so, what lube?)and how are your tensions?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> VGJ! I want your NR at German Open haha! One very last question about your Megaminx: did you lube the core (if so, what lube?)and how are your tensions?



Thanks! I didn't lube the core, my tensions are just very loose so it's very fast anyway.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Thanks! I didn't lube the core, my tensions are just very loose so it's very fast anyway.


Thanks! And change your signature now!


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 21, 2015)

5.665 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R' D2 F' L' D F' R' B2 R2 D U2

x' z // Inspection
D U' x' U L D2 R // Xcross
U' R' U R U y R U R' // F2L-2
U R' U R U L' U' L // F2L-3
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-4
U' F R U R' U' F' U // OLL

3rd sub 6.


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

0.01 3x3x1 UWR


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> I would go with a cubicle replacement part.



Thats what i'm thinking too. Weekend spring sale might do the trick. Gonna have to convince the parents tho...


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thats what i'm thinking too. Weekend spring sale might do the trick. Gonna have to convince the parents tho...


It's like $3 hahah


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> It's like $3 hahah



Yeah but im gonna need a stackmat, some weight 5, some weight 1, some stickers...etc.


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yeah but im gonna need a stackmat, some weight 5, some weight 1, some stickers...etc.


Yeah I guess; I would recommend getting the piece tho, it's good to take a break from 3x3 every once in while...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 21, 2015)

51.38 Megaminx Single


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2015)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS

Average of 5: 10.96
1. (11.84) D2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 B R' D' U' L F' L B2 U F' 
2. 10.68 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 U2 F R2 F L F2 U' F D' R2 
3. (8.74) U2 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B' L' D' B D' R' D' L2 U R 
4. 10.94 R2 B2 U D' F U' L2 F R F' U2 F R2 U2 B L2 B L2 B2 U2 
5. 11.27 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R F' D2 R2 F2 L' U' R U'


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-22
avg of 12: 19.44

Time List:
1. (16.24) U2 L D2 R' B2 R' U2 L B' U' R' B2 D' B' R D L' B' 
2. 21.27 L F L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 U' R' B U R D' L' B2 U 
3. 17.01 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R' F D U R' U2 L' R2 
4. 19.29 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' B D' L' D F' R D 
5. 18.86 D F U' D2 L F' U2 R B U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 L 
6. (22.48) D2 B F U2 L2 B' R2 B' F' D' R' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D U2 B' 
7. 17.47 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 D' L F' D2 F2 R D' B2 L2 B L2 R2 
8. 19.86 B2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B U2 L U B2 R F2 U' L' F' R B2 
9. 21.69 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L' F2 D' R U B U' F2 
10. 17.58 R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' L2 R D2 U' B R' D L2 U F 
11. 21.06 U B' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B D2 F L2 B' D' F R' F' D2 U2 F2 D2 
12. 20.36 B2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 F' R2 F D2 B2 R' D' U B2 L' R2 B R U'

OH PB avg12. Also got 19.75 avg12, 2nd and 3rd sub 20 avg12s

21.11 avg100 too


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2015)

sub-12.5!
Average of 50: 12.47
1. 13.06 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 R F2 L D U2 B L U' R' B R2 D' L2 
2. 11.62 B2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 D' L U' F' D' R' U L D2 U R2 
3. 11.64 B' D' B2 L U2 R' L' U' F R' F2 B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 
4. 13.08 R' B2 L2 R B2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 R' F D2 U' F' R2 B2 U F' R2 F2 
5. 12.67 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B D F2 R2 B R' U B F2 U' F2 
6. 10.76 L' B2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 R' U' R D' B2 R2 D' F' D U2 
7. 11.71 L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U B2 D R2 U B' L D U' L D2 R U R' U 
8. 14.94 R B2 U2 L B2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 L U L2 U2 F U B L U F' U 
9. 13.40 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U' L' F' R' D U' L2 B' L R 
10. 13.38 L2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R D2 B' R U R F2 U2 F' R' 
11. (15.73) B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 L B R' F' D R' B F2 U' R' 
12. 12.00 D' B R' L' F' D R' F L' B U' F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U 
13. 14.31 L2 D2 B' L2 B U2 B D2 L2 B' U' R2 U' R F D' L' U' B U' 
14. 12.21 L B U' L2 F R' L' U2 F' R U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U' D2 
15. 13.71 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 U R2 D' R' U F' R' D' L' D' B' R' U' 
16. (10.48) R2 D U2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' D2 R D2 U2 F U B D2 U2 
17. 11.45 L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 R B' D R U B D2 F D' U2 
18. 13.00 L' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L D2 U2 F' R' B2 R2 D L D' U' R 
19. 11.84 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 B R' D' U' L F' L B2 U F' 
20. 10.68 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 U2 F R2 F L F2 U' F D' R2 
21. (8.74) U2 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B' L' D' B D' R' D' L2 U R 
22. 10.94 R2 B2 U D' F U' L2 F R F' U2 F R2 U2 B L2 B L2 B2 U2 
23. 11.27 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R F' D2 R2 F2 L' U' R U' 
24. 13.29 D R U R2 L' D' F U B' R' D2 L2 F2 L F2 R' F2 B2 L D2 
25. 12.19 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 F R D B L2 F2 D2 F D R' U2 
26. 13.84 F' L' U F2 L D L' B D2 L' U F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U 
27. 13.31 R' F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D U' F' L' D2 B F2 U R2 U' 
28. (14.96) R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F' D L' D' B2 D F' U L B F 
29. 10.69 F2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D F L2 R B R2 B' F L' R2 U 
30. 10.72 R' F2 R2 L' D R U R' L U2 F2 R2 F U2 F R2 U2 B D2 B' 
31. 14.70 L2 B2 U L' B R' F D' R D F B' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 B 
32. (15.61) B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R U' F' U R B L' D2 F' D' R2 
33. 12.11 U' L2 D' F' R' L2 F L' U2 L D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 
34. 13.62 U2 F2 D R' B' U' D2 B D' F2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B D2 F U2 D2 
35. 12.77 L2 F2 L U2 B2 L' U2 R F2 R' D2 U R U' R F D' U2 B' L U' 
36. 11.92 B2 U L F' D' B2 L' F' L2 B R' L F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 
37. 12.10 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U B D B' D' U2 R F' L' B' D' 
38. (9.72) F2 R F' R2 F2 L F2 D' F' R2 U' D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 
39. 14.21 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F' D' L' F' R B2 U' R B D 
40. 13.59 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 B' U2 R B' F2 L U L R2 F' 
41. 11.40 F' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 F U2 F L R2 B U2 R2 D L F L' F 
42. 12.00 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L U' L2 F' R' U' L2 D2 R' D 
43. 11.52 D2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B U2 F R2 D' F' U2 B2 U' B' R' D B' 
44. 14.18 R2 F2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 U' B D U' F L U R B F 
45. 11.76 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' B' D2 U' B U' B2 D2 
46. 10.74 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' R U' B' U F' L B' L' R F' 
47. 13.00 D2 F U2 F U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 R U' L' F R2 F2 L F' D' L 
48. 12.38 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 D' F2 L2 B U B2 R' F' L 
49. 11.77 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B R' U' R' B' L' B2 L2 F' D2 
50. 13.40 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B D2 U' R D' L2 F' U2 F L'


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2015)

^Nice!


----------



## NooberCuber (Mar 22, 2015)

New PB! 

8.528 R' B2 L2 U2 B' D' L2 D B' L F2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 U2

x' y

R' - Cross
y U' R U R' - 1st Pair
y' R U R' y' U R' U' R - 2nd Pair
U L' U L U2 L' U L - 3rd Pair
R U R' U' R U R' - 4th Pair
U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' - OLL
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 - PLL


----------



## Smiles (Mar 22, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> New PB!
> 
> 8.528 R' B2 L2 U2 B' D' L2 D B' L F2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 U2
> 
> ...



Wow your cross is really efficient 
for OLL have you considered this alg instead? F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'
it's almost the same thing but i find this one easier to do.



11.53 average of 100 on a weilong! ties for my best, set with an aolong
16% of solves are sub-10, getting closer to my goal of 20%! previous best is 14%



Spoiler



1. 10.67 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R D' U R U' L2 U B' L' D2 
2. 13.12 U L2 F2 D F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' R B' F' D' L B D2 L 
3. (8.14) D R2 F2 D' U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U' F' L' F2 D2 U' B' U2 B2 F U' *z2 F R' U' D R'*
4. 11.91 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 B' L2 B D F D2 B' F' L' B' R D' B2 
5. 13.26 R2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L' U2 R U2 F' U2 L U' R B2 
6. 11.12 B' L2 F U2 B L2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F' D R2 F2 L' U' F2 R' U 
7. 10.83 B2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' L' B D R' D B R D' U 
8. 11.70 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F L' D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 R
9. 11.44 L' D' F2 R' B U' F' U2 F L B2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' 
10. 12.41 D' R F' D2 B R2 D L' F' B R2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 
11. 9.85 D2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B F L2 B L2 R B' L B' U' F2 U L' R2 U' 
12. 10.65 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L F' L2 D' U' F L F2 L' U' 
13. 12.11 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' U2 B' U B U B2 D B R 
14. 11.50 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B L2 B L F' U2 R D' B2 R2 U' F U2 
15. 10.63 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 U2 B D U2 R' B' U2 F' U R B D2 
16. (14.51) D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' D R' B' L D2 L' D' L2 B 
17. 10.45 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 R U R2 F2 U B' L' R U2 B 
18. 13.19 L B2 R2 B2 U' D R D' F' B U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D L2 B2 
19. 10.18 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R' U' L R' F' R F2 D' U' B' 
20. 10.06 D B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' U2 L2 B2 R' D' L2 R B R' 
21. 13.67 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 F U' F R D' L' U' F U R2 
22. 13.76 L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' L' B' L D' F2 U R U' L U' 
23. 11.55 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 D' U F' L2 D' B' U2 R U2 F2 R2 
24. 11.40 R2 D2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 F U2 R2 F' U R2 F R2 D' F L F2 D2 U 
25. 9.71 D R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R B F2 U' B2 L2 B D R B' 
26. 13.29 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' U F R2 B2 L R' U' L U2 
27. 12.70 U2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R' F2 D B2 F R' D' B2 D2 
28. 11.50 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B D' L2 D U2 R B2 U' L2 F' 
29. 10.79 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F' D B' D2 B2 F2 L' U' L' B2 
30. 11.10 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 L F L2 B U L' F' R2 D' R' D F 
31. 11.67 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U R' B2 L B D2 R' B' D' L' 
32. 13.31 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R B' U' R2 U' B2 U L' D B2 
33. 11.28 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L' F' R B' R D' U' L2 R2 B 
34. 11.04 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 F D U2 R2 U' R F' D U L 
35. 12.52 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F D F' L B2 R U' L F U F2 
36. 11.72 F R F' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' L' D R2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 
37. (14.20) R' U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 L D' L F2 U F U B R2 D' U' 
38. 9.81 R' U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' 
39. 9.70 L2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D F2 U' L U B2 L F D' U2 B U' F 
40. 10.87 L U' R' B R2 U2 F' U2 D' L2 F' R2 L2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 
41. 12.55 R F2 U D F2 R' D2 B' R U F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D 
42. 12.84 F' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' U F L2 D' R2 F' L B 
43. 10.51 B2 L B2 R2 F' B2 U B D2 R2 L F2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 
44. 12.75 F D2 B2 L' B' D2 R B' D' F R2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 B' 
45. 10.80 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B' U R F2 D2 U L' D2 F' L' 
46. 12.75 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 F' L' U' F' U' L2 F D' L' R 
47. (9.10) D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 F U L U F2 U' B2 R B2 D' 
48. 11.20 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D B2 D B2 D B2 L D2 B R2 F' R' B2 D' F' R' 
49. 12.15 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 R U2 B2 D2 B F' L' F2 D' L2 R F2 L2 U 
50. 11.91 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' D U2 L' B U' F L U B2 
51. 9.27 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 D F' R' U R' D F L R' B2 U' 
52. 11.97 D B2 U L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B' R2 D L' F L U B2 L F' 
53. 12.02 R D F B2 U2 L D2 L2 F' U2 R L D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R' 
54. (8.93) F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 L' B U2 R U' L' D F2 U' 
55. 12.21 B' R' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 F' D2 R2 L' D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L' U2 
56. 11.69 D2 F R2 B D2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' L U L2 B U L2 F' R 
57. 10.68 B' F' L2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' D L' B2 D2 U' R F D B2 R2 
58. 10.47 D' B R U B U L U2 R' U' L2 D B2 L2 D R2 L2 D R2 U 
59. 12.24 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 L B' R' D B' L' D2 L2 B 
60. 9.83 R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B' R2 U B' R' F' U2 B L D' 
61. 11.88 F' U R' B' U F U' F R U2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 
62. (13.96) B F L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B R' F D2 U2 R B F2 
63. 10.77 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B D2 R' U2 R B R' D' U' B2 
64. 13.06 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 R F' L2 B' L' B2 U2 R' 
65. 11.09 R2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 L' F2 D2 U2 F' D L' D2 B2 R' B' R2 D2 F' 
66. 13.03 F' U2 R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 B R2 F' D R D' U L2 B L' U B F2 
67. 9.36 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U' B2 U F2 L D2 F' L' F' R2 F R D B 
68. 12.29 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 R F2 D R U B' L D' R U F' R' B2 
69. 10.80 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 R2 U L' D2 F D L' D' B2 F2 U 
70. (13.92) L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' D2 R2 D L D2 B2 R' 
71. 12.64 U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L U' R' D R B2 L' U' B' R 
72. 9.58 L2 D' R B' D2 F U' F2 R' B' R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U B2 
73. 9.57 B D2 B R2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 F2 L' D B R2 D2 U R F2 L 
74. 13.89 D2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B F D B R B2 F2 R' D' R B 
75. 10.47 B2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U B' D' R U B R2 F2 U' R U' 
76. 13.85 L' B' L2 D' L2 F L' F U F D R2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
77. 12.19 U' B2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F' R2 D L' U2 F D2 L' D F 
78. 11.67 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D L2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 F' R' U L R 
79. 12.40 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D L' D' B L' F U' F L B' U' 
80. (8.65) F2 U2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 R' F2 L' F' D B D' B' F' D' 
81. 10.55 B2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 F' U L D' R' F U B2 D2 R2 
82. 10.85 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 R' D2 L2 U' L F L' B R2 D 
83. (13.91) B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 D R D B' L' D U B F2 D' F' 
84. 10.34 U2 R D2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U B' U2 L U' F U2 L B2 U2 
85. 13.67 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F D R F' L2 D' U' L' B D F2 R2 
86. 12.37 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 B F' R2 D B2 R U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U' 
87. 11.86 F U2 B D2 B L2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 U' F D2 L' D' L2 D2 B' 
88. 10.99 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L' D2 R U' R B' F2 U' R2 F 
89. (8.80) B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L F2 D' L' U2 F D R' D2 L 
90. 11.01 U2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 R B2 L B' L' F2 L2 F D R' 
91. 12.51 D' R' U B' L2 U R U' L' B R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B' U2 B U2 F2 
92. 10.48 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 B U' B U' B' F L B F R F U 
93. 11.89 F2 D' B' R D L2 F' U R D F' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 
94. 10.06 F' L B2 R D B' U2 R2 F D F' D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 U2 F B2 R2 
95. 13.10 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B U L2 F D B' R F' U R' 
96. 13.77 L2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B U2 F' R2 B' D' B' R U L U R' D U L 
97. 9.64 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F L' B' D' F L' U L2 F2 L2 
98. 9.55 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 R F' U L U R' F' L' B U' 
99. 11.87 U2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 F D' R U2 L' B' L2 U2 B2 D2 
100. 10.35 F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 L' F2 R' D' B' F R D L2 U' L2 F


----------



## tacgnol (Mar 22, 2015)

i'm now able to solve under a minute with petrus and roux, learning zz, and getting better again with cfop. 

also i hit an 11.xy clock single. felt good man.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-22
avg of 12: 1:31.82

Time List:
1. 1:19.30 U u f' U2 F2 R2 b' f U2 r' F U F D l' r' u' R F' d' f' F2 B U L2 d2 u B' L u2 d' B2 b' r2 d' U f' L' B2 d' f B2 d2 B f F' b2 L' r D r d f2 R2 B2 d2 B2 r D2 U' 
2. 1:35.47 L' u2 F' D' B' F2 D' L' u l r' u2 l2 B2 F2 u b2 l2 U b R f u' F2 D F U l B' l B u2 d L u2 b d r' D2 r2 d2 D2 L B2 l F' D R F2 d2 L' d D L f' U B L2 f D2 
3. 1:40.28 U' r2 b R2 f L' D u R2 l' r b L' r' l2 D2 F2 D2 u' f2 U2 r' b f2 B' R' U l' r B' f U' R' u' l2 F B' l' U2 F' l B' b R2 L' f2 u B' l2 U f b D B2 u U D' R L2 B 
4. 1:27.57 L' F r2 u' U' D' B' R r2 u b2 R F d' l' D2 l d' D r L2 D2 r R F L2 d' D' F' r U' F' U l2 R f2 d D' f' R2 l' d' f u' f' F b2 l b2 u r' B2 D2 d2 r U' r' b u' R' 
5. (1:45.75) b2 L' d2 b R2 U2 r2 d2 f B F' u B f F2 b' u f2 r' b' F2 R B u r2 u' f2 b2 F' L d b F2 f d F2 U2 B R' u' F' u B u' r F' r B R' D b2 l U' B2 F2 L' u' B2 D L 
6. 1:26.26 U2 L' u2 D B D' R l L b' U' d l2 L2 U2 b2 u' D' R2 B f L2 R' b2 l D' b' U' u L2 R2 r' u2 B' l' b' F2 R U2 f2 B D f2 d' U2 u' r2 d2 F2 l f' r' F b d' b f2 R d r2 
7. 1:39.08 b2 L F l' D' d2 u' U F B2 u2 l u' U' r' R' d' F' B' D2 L2 l2 R f2 r2 R' b f2 D2 b2 R' B2 L2 b' L2 b R2 U2 B f' F D r R b' F u' b' B2 u2 d2 L' u' b' B2 d' F' U u D 
8. 1:34.48 d' L2 F2 u2 L2 l' U F' B2 b R r b B' d' u l d' f2 r2 D' R2 U R' f' b2 r2 L2 U' R F2 f b u2 l2 d2 U F2 u2 B' b F' u' D2 f' b2 L' r2 B U' r' U' B2 l' u2 d D' U2 f u 
9. (1:17.41) L D' L' r b' U2 u F l' U' d2 u2 F R' u' b U2 d2 u2 r U f2 r' F2 f R2 l' u d2 r D' R2 l' r' d' B2 D' f2 r2 U' l' R L r2 u f F d2 B2 r L b' F2 u' b2 D' L2 r2 f2 B 
10. 1:31.64 F D' d' R u D l2 B2 r2 l2 B2 l U2 R b2 f2 R' L d R2 b2 d' F B l' f2 B r2 d' l r' f U B' l' d U D2 B' d r f' r' b' u' F f' U' F2 D2 F' R' r' b2 r' u R' F U' d' 
11. 1:20.43 U R l2 b B' U2 b2 F2 u' f R l u f2 R' d B' D' f2 U2 R l' u2 r R2 l2 L' B' d U' f B' b2 U2 f' r f' u D l' u2 r f' L2 r' b' d' R' U' l' U u' f R B2 F' U L D R 
12. 1:43.66 U' u2 d2 D2 R' f' D2 L F R2 B' d B2 U2 d' L2 r' l D' L' b2 r2 d D2 l2 D2 d' r' R2 u' B D2 R2 f' R2 b' u2 B D2 l2 d' F' f' L B' L F2 L U2 d R' d U F2 D2 r2 u2 r B f2

Counting 1:19 and 1:20 wat


----------



## imvelox (Mar 22, 2015)

52.90 5x5 single!!
Second best time ever


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 22, 2015)

Assembled my clock.


----------



## KevinG (Mar 22, 2015)

2x2 average of 100: 1.60 UWR!!!!

YEAH!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

KevinG said:


> 2x2 average of 100: 1.60 UWR!!!!
> 
> YEAH!



Changing the wiki, what were the times?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2015)

KevinG said:


> 2x2 average of 100: 1.60 UWR!!!!
> 
> YEAH!



Holy crap, well done!


----------



## KevinG (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Changing the wiki, what were the times?




Srambles and times:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-22
avg of 100: 1.60

Time List:
1. 1.66 R F2 R U' R F' R F2 R2 
2. 1.32 R2 U' F U2 R2 F U' F' U' 
3. 1.63 U' F2 R2 U R U F2 
4. 1.23 R U2 R' F2 U F U2 F' R' 
5. 1.65 R' U2 F' U R' U F' R F' 
6. (2.69) R2 U' R F2 R F U2 R' 
7. (0.91) R U R U' R F 
8. 1.53 U F R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 
9. 1.63 F2 U2 F' R F R2 U2 R' U' 
10. 1.65 R U' F R' U2 F U F' 
11. 0.93 U' F' R U F' U F 
12. 1.55 F' U R U R' F R' F2 
13. 1.77 U R U2 R2 F R' F2 U F2 U' 
14. 1.40 U R' U' R F' U2 F R' U' 
15. 1.90 F R U2 R F2 U' R F2 R' 
16. 2.02 R' U F2 R' U2 R' F U' R 
17. 1.71 F R2 F2 R' U F2 R F2 R2 U' 
18. (0.88) U' R2 U F' U F 
19. 1.77 U' R U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U' R' 
20. 1.86 U R' U2 R' F2 R F' U2 F2 
21. (0.75) U' F U F2 R 
22. 1.21 F U F U R' F R' F2 R' U' 
23. (2.34) F U F' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R' U 
24. 1.43 R' U' R2 U F' U F2 U2 R2 
25. 1.91 F2 U F U R2 F' R U R' 
26. 1.00 F' R U' F R2 F R U' 
27. 1.34 R U F R U2 F' U R' F2 U' 
28. 1.83 F' U2 F R' F2 U2 R U' R 
29. 1.72 F2 R2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U 
30. 1.50 F2 R' F2 R F' R' U' R2 U2 
31. 1.84 R U' F R' U2 F U' F2 U2 
32. 1.72 R' U' R2 F R' U2 F U R 
33. 1.47 F2 U' R2 F R2 F' R U' R2 U' 
34. 1.65 F R2 U2 F' U R U2 F2 U' 
35. (2.21) F U2 F R U2 F' U' F' 
36. (2.45) R2 U2 F U F R U' R2 U2 
37. 1.36 F2 R' F' U' R F2 
38. 1.45 R' F R2 F' R2 U R U' R' 
39. 2.03 F R2 F2 U' F' U R2 F U2 
40. 1.71 F' U' F R F2 U2 R U' R U2 
41. 1.83 F U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 
42. 1.08 R U' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
43. 2.03 U F R' U F2 R2 U' R U 
44. 1.43 R' F R' U2 R F2 U' F U2 
45. 1.46 U' R U' R' F2 R' U R2 
46. 1.81 F U F' U2 R' U' R2 U' R 
47. 1.78 U' R2 F R2 F' U R U' F2 
48. 1.47 U' F R U2 F' U' F' R2 F' 
49. 1.28 R' U2 R U' R' U2 F R2 
50. 1.40 F R F' U' F R' F2 R' 
51. 1.90 F2 R F2 U' R' F' U R' F' 
52. 1.83 R U F2 R2 U R' F R 
53. 1.44 F2 U' F U F2 R' U2 R' F2 
54. 1.46 F U' R2 U R' U R F R2 U' 
55. 1.45 U' F2 R U2 R' U' R F2 
56. 1.65 F' U F' U R2 U R2 
57. 1.90 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F' R F' R2 U2 
58. 2.03 F2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R' 
59. (0.69) F R2 F' U2 R 
60. 1.81 R' F2 U' F R2 F' R U' R' 
61. 1.58 R2 F' R F' U2 R2 F R F 
62. 1.40 F U F2 R' F2 R U2 F' R' U' 
63. (0.71) F R' U F2 U' 
64. 1.56 R' U R F U2 R' U F2 R' 
65. 1.58 F U2 R U2 R U' R2 F2 
66. 1.91 F U2 R2 F' R U' R' F R2 U' 
67. 1.59 R' U' F2 R U' F2 R 
68. 2.02 U R2 U2 F2 U' R F' R2 U 
69. 1.75 U' F R' F U F2 U R' 
70. 1.61 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U R' F' 
71. 1.72 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U2 
72. 1.11 U' F R2 U' F2 U' F' R U 
73. 1.66 F' R2 F R' U R' U2 R U' 
74. 1.47 U' F' U' R F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
75. 1.47 F2 R' U2 R' F R2 F' R 
76. 1.40 R F R U F2 R' U F' U 
77. 1.55 R F R' U' F2 U F' U2 R' U' 
78. 1.50 R2 U' F U F R2 F R' F2 U2 
79. 1.84 U2 R F' U R2 U R' F2 R' 
80. 1.33 U R2 U2 F U' F2 R2 
81. 1.85 R F U2 F R2 U' R' U' F' 
82. 1.72 U2 R U2 R F' R U2 F U' 
83. 1.93 F' U R U' F U' R2 U' R U' 
84. (2.80) U' F2 R F R2 F' U F 
85. 1.43 F R2 U F' R F2 U' R2 
86. 1.77 U2 F R' U R' U2 R U' 
87. 1.97 U' R F U' F R2 F R U2 
88. 1.65 U' F' U R' F' R F2 U 
89. 1.06 R' F' R2 U F U2 R U2 R' 
90. 1.43 R U R F' U2 R2 
91. 1.58 U' F R' F2 R F2 R' F2 U 
92. 1.61 R' F U' F U' R2 F' U R' U' 
93. 1.44 U' R F R F' R U' F' 
94. 1.31 R U' F U F' U R2 F2 U' 
95. 1.84 U' R' F R' F R U2 F' U' 
96. 1.58 R F2 R' U R2 U' R F R' 
97. 1.61 F R' U2 F R U2 R F 
98. 1.86 U R U' R U F2 U F' U2 
99. 1.69 R2 U2 R' U F' R U' 
100. 1.46 F2 U2 R' F R2 F' U F'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 22, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Srambles and times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow GJ. That is awesome

What timer are you using? Getting 5 move scrambles seems a little pointless.


----------



## KevinG (Mar 22, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Wow GJ. That is awesome
> 
> What timer are you using? Getting 5 move scrambles seems a little pointless.


Cstimer.
lolscrambles are great [emoji14]


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 22, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Wow GJ. That is awesome
> 
> What timer are you using? Getting 5 move scrambles seems a little pointless.



I'd guess he's just done a ton of solves and his best ao100 has a disproportionate amount of lolscrambles.


----------



## KevinG (Mar 22, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I'd guess he's just done a ton of solves and his best ao100 has a disproportionate amount of lolscrambles.


Yep.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 22, 2015)

New PB Ao12 (3x3). First sub-18.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-22
*avg of 5: 17.93*

Time List:
1. 17.02 U' F' D R2 F L' F' B' L' F' B2 L' B2 R L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 
2. (21.06) D B R' B2 L' U D B U' L' D2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
3. 18.89 U F' L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 D R' U2 F2 U2 B' D L 
4. 17.89 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 F L' D' F U2 
5. (16.49) L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' L B' U' R D L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 B2


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 22, 2015)

8.49, 7.91, 7.42, 7.30, (8.96), 7.89, 8.76, 7.45, 7.46, (6.76), 8.23, 8.89 = 7.98


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 12: 7.98
1. 8.49 R2 D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U B L D U' L B2 F2 D2 
2. 7.91 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 U F2 D' R' D' L2 U L' B2 R B' U 
3. 7.42 D' B L U D F2 R2 B R2 L U B2 R2 D R2 U' D' R2 B2 D' R2 
4. 7.30 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 F D' F2 U2 B' L' R B2 D' F2 
5. (8.96) U2 F' L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R D2 F U B2 U2 B D2 B' 
6. 7.89 F U' F' R' L' U R D F' U' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 B' 
7. 8.76 L2 B R2 U L' F2 B U' R2 L' U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 F B' R2 U2 L2 
8. 7.45 F D2 B F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' R' U' B' U2 L F L' R' D L 
9. 7.46 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R B F2 L U' B2 L2 B R B2 F' 
10. (6.76) F2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 D U F2 U' B' D U2 L' D' L R' D U' 
11. 8.23 F2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 U' R' B L' D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 
12. 8.89 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 R D2 B D R D2 L' R2 D2 F2


took me long enough.


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 22, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> 8.49, 7.91, 7.42, 7.30, (8.96), 7.89, 8.76, 7.45, 7.46, (6.76), 8.23, 8.89 = 7.98
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scrambles
> ...



wow, is this a new pb?


----------



## mafergut (Mar 22, 2015)

Continued the session and got also PB Ao50 (by 0.08) and Ao100 (by just 0.01). Ao50 is now sooooo close to sub-20!
Around 44% sub-20 times in the Ao50. I need to get to 50% at least.

I almost forget! And PB Ao12 also (by 0.10)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-22
solves/total: 120/120

single
best: 16.49
worst: 27.43

mean of 3
current: 21.50 (σ = 0.95)
best: 17.75 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 5
current: 21.38 (σ = 0.74)
best: *17.93* (σ = 0.93)

avg of 12
current: 20.73 (σ = 1.02)
best: *19.38* (σ = 1.50)

avg of 50
current: 20.40 (σ = 1.67)
best: *20.29* (σ = 1.68)

avg of 100
current: 21.02 (σ = 1.86)
best: *20.92* (σ = 1.88)

Average: 20.93 (σ = 1.76)
Mean: 20.96

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 21.72 F' B2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 L' R2 B2 R2 B' R D2 R F D' R B 
2. 18.65 B' R2 B U2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 L U B2 F' L D2 R U R' B2 
3. 19.04 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D U2 R2 F2 L B' U' R2 D R B' U' L2 D' 
4. 21.01 F2 R2 B U L2 D F' U' R U' D2 R' D2 F2 R2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 
5. 20.00 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F D2 U2 B L' B D2 U L D B' U B F 
6. 21.27 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 B U L' B2 D2 F' D2 L2 F 
7. 21.69 F' B2 R U B U2 D' R2 L B L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U 
8. 19.54 D L' U B2 U' R D' B L2 U R2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 
9. 18.31 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B L' D U' L2 B F2 L' U B' 
10. 19.40 B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' D F' R2 B2 L' B D' F U F' 
11. 22.94 L2 B2 R' F U D2 B L2 D2 R F2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D' B2 
12. 21.54 R' U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D L' U' R' D2 R' F' L 
13. 21.72 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 D2 L' R' U2 B R D R2 B2 F D2 R D F' 
14. 22.74 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' F2 R' B' F' L' D' U L U2 L2 
15. 22.64 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B' L' U' F D2 L D B2 F' L' F 
16. 18.94 B' U D' F R' B' R2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 U2 
17. 18.68 B L2 F2 D2 F U2 B L2 R2 B L D' F2 U F' R2 B R' D' R2 
18. 20.66 L' D2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R B2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F D' B2 U F L 
19. 19.88 F R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L' R2 D' R F2 D R B2 L 
20. 19.75 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' D L' U' B' D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 
21. 22.29 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 L' U R D F2 L' U2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 R' F' 
22. 23.78 F R2 F2 B' D B U L' F' D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F 
23. 24.02 B2 U B' U F2 D' B2 R D U2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 F2 
24. 17.77 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 B D L D' L2 D' F2 L D2 U' R2 
25. 22.23 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 F L' F' L F L' U2 R D' F 
26. 25.86 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 B' L B2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 B F' 
27. 19.93 L2 D' R U2 D B' R F' U' F D2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 
28. 22.29 D' R2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 B' F R D F2 L2 F2 D' F' L 
29. 21.90 F2 U' F2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L' D2 B L2 F R' D2 F' D U 
30. 17.78 F U' R' B D L' F2 D L D F' B' L2 F R2 F L2 U2 
31. 23.05 B' R2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R B U L' D' F2 U' L2 D2 
32. 19.35 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 L' D L U' B D2 L' F2 U2 L2 
33. 19.82 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U B2 R' F' U B2 L D' F L B D2 
34. 21.82 L B' L D' F U D' L B L' B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 
35. 24.24 L2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 U B2 D' F2 B' U2 L' D' R U' F R2 F2 L 
36. 19.72 L' B2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 U F D' R B L B' L2 B2 
37. 19.84 R2 B2 F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L F' D2 R2 D' B D2 U R' 
38. 18.96 L2 F' L2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 F D' R2 U' R F2 L' D U' L' R' 
39. 19.56 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F R2 F2 D2 U B D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R D 
40. 20.14 U F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F' L' R' D L2 R F' D' L' R' 
41. 21.58 B U' L D' F D F L B2 U2 R L B2 L U2 R' U2 B' 
42. 19.14 L2 D R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 
43. 23.11 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D F L' U B' D R2 D' U2 L2 F2 
44. 23.13 D' L2 B L2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B L' U L B' F' U2 F D' 
45. 24.51 F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L U2 R' B' R' U' R' U' R' F' 
46. 22.08 D' R2 B' U R2 F2 R2 D R U B2 U B2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 
47. 22.41 L' B2 D R2 D L2 D' U L2 R2 U' L B2 L' B' L B2 F2 R 
48. 19.81 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R B2 F' D2 U B R D' B L2 
49. 21.21 L2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L F2 U' L F D' L D' R 
50. 23.65 R' D2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R' U' R F U2 B' U 
51. 23.22 B2 L2 D2 B F R2 B' R2 U2 L2 F D' L2 U L' F' D' U2 L2 U' R 
52. 21.20 D' L' F' L U' F' R L' F' B2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 L' B2 
53. 19.60 L2 B D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 U' R B' L D U' L2 U2 F D 
54. 21.32 D2 L' U2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' U' R' U F2 L R F R' U' 
55. 24.15 U' F R F' L U' F D' R' L2 B D2 F' B2 L2 D2 B' R' 
56. 24.29 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R U2 F D L' F U B' U' B' 
57. 23.97 R D2 B' U B2 D2 B' D' L' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' L2 B 
58. 20.31 B R F2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R B L D F U2 F' U F D 
59. 23.25 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 L F R' B2 D2 L U L2 D2 L 
60. 18.99 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R D2 B2 R' U B2 L' U2 B F' R' F2 D B' 
61. 24.26 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D' R D2 F R' U B' U L 
62. 20.32 R2 B' R2 F' D L U L F2 R F L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 
63. 23.75 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F' L' U' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 F' 
64. 17.51 B2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 L' B2 R2 B2 R F' R' D F2 D' B U' B' D2 
65. 23.11 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R F2 L B' U L' R B U2 F2 
66. 21.86 F' L2 U' R2 U' L' U2 L' U' D2 F D2 R2 B D2 B' R2 F U2 
67. 27.43 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L R' F' D' U2 F D2 F D L' 
68. 20.96 F' B' U R' L2 F L' F2 B' L' U R2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U 
69. 17.67 R' B2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F L2 U2 R B' L' R' D' F' 
70. 21.00 D2 L D' F' B' U' L D F2 L' U2 L2 U F2 U D' R2 U R2 L2 
71. 19.14 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U B U' B' D F2 L2 D' R B L2 
72. 20.00 U D2 F R2 F D2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 B D 
73. 24.26 R2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 R2 F R2 F L F2 U' F' D2 L 
74. 21.94 U2 F' B U L' B' R U' R F2 L2 F U2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 U2 B2 
75. 21.81 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B U' F L2 U F D2 R B2 U' 
76. 19.31 D2 F D2 B' L U B' R' D' R' U2 F' U2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 F' 
77. 17.02 U' F' D R2 F L' F' B' L' F' B2 L' B2 R L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 
78. 21.06 D B R' B2 L' U D B U' L' D2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
79. 18.89 U F' L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 D R' U2 F2 U2 B' D L 
80. 17.89 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 F L' D' F U2 
81. 16.49 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' L B' U' R D L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 
82. 19.11 R2 B2 D' F2 D U B2 D B2 L R F D2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 R 
83. 25.91 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 F' R2 L D2 B' L' U B2 F2 L' U' F 
84. 23.02 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' U' F2 L D' L' R2 B' L2 F2 R' B U2 
85. 22.78 L R2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F D B2 R2 F' R B' F' D U' 
86. 22.96 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F L U2 R B R2 F' L2 F2 U' 
87. 23.94 R2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L U' B' D F2 D2 R' F' L2 B D' 
88. 20.10 U2 R' U2 R B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B F2 D2 R2 U F D' R D2 
89. 16.62 D2 B2 L U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' U' L D L' F D2 B' D' B' 
90. 20.43 U D2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D R B L U F' R2 F' D' 
91. 19.34 R2 U B' D' F2 B' L D' R B' D2 L B2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 
92. 19.74 B D2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' U R2 B R2 
93. 19.89 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 B U B2 L D' F' R' U R' B 
94. 20.28 D2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' B L' R F L F 
95. 20.84 F R2 B R2 F' L2 B' L2 F R2 L F L2 U L2 B R' U F D2 
96. 18.82 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F L' U2 F R B' D2 F2 U2 R2 
97. 20.95 U2 F2 D' F' U2 F L U2 R L2 U2 F' B U2 F L2 F U2 L2 U2 
98. 23.24 F R' D' B R2 U B L D F U2 R2 L2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 
99. 21.38 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D' U' B' R2 U' R2 D2 R U' B U F' 
100. 19.57 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D2 L' F R B' F' D R B2 U L' 
101. 16.90 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R' F' U F' R2 D F L F D 
102. 23.65 B' U2 L' U' F2 D' R' B2 U B D' L2 D R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 U 
103. 18.09 F D2 L2 D R' L2 U' B2 R U2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U 
104. 18.41 F' U2 D R' D2 B2 R D L' F2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 L' B' 
105. 18.74 D R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R' D R' D' R2 D B D' F 
106. 22.69 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L F2 R F D' R2 B L' D2 L' R2 
107. 18.46 U' R' D2 L2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F' L' D R' D R F R' 
108. 20.28 L U' F' D' L2 B L F U L D2 R F2 L F2 R' B2 L' U2 R' 
109. 17.47 R D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' D' B L F R2 B' U R 
110. 20.03 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 B' R' B F L' D' U R D' R 
111. 20.10 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B L' D' B' F2 D2 U' R F' R2 D' 
112. 20.18 L2 R2 D L2 D F2 D F2 R2 U L' B' L2 R' D2 L D' U B R' 
113. 19.35 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 R B F D2 U2 F R' U2 R2 D 
114. 22.91 R L2 D' B L2 B R' U2 F' D L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U' D L' 
115. 20.12 U L U' R' U2 F B' U L2 B' L2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' 
116. 20.79 B R2 F L' F2 B' D' R F U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' 
117. 22.22 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L' D' U' F' U2 R' B U L' D' 
118. 20.94 B' L2 B D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' B2 D2 L' U' F2 
119. 20.96 R2 L' U' F' U R D' B U2 B R' D2 L' B2 L2 U2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 
120. 22.60 U2 D2 L2 B' L2 D' L U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F'


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 22, 2015)

TDM said:


> Congrats!



Thanks! 

4x4x4

48.42, 47.41, (45.36), 55.46, (1:03.17), 51.95, 49.30, 47.33, 50.78, 52.18, 55.34, 50.06 = *50.82 ao12*
*52.33 ao50, 53.66 ao100*

creeping closer to sub 50...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 22, 2015)

51.38,51.45 and 52.68 Megaminx Singles in ~30 solves ^^


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2015)

181. 9.66 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D U' F2 U' F' U' R U L' B L U' B

fastest solve with 2-look CMLL

y x
U' F' L2 F
R2 U' B2 // actually planned FB in inspection (7/7)
R' U2 R U R U2 R
U2 R U R' U2 R U' r' // 2-gen SB  (15/22)
R U R' U R U2 R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // well, it's not _really_ 2-look, since I've only had this case and its mirror left to learn for such a long time I can 1-look them now (21/43)
U' M' U' M'
U2 M U2 M'
U // 52/9.66 = 5.38 TPS.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 22, 2015)

Petrus
7.70 L2 B2 R U2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 R B2 D B U' L2 B2 L B' D2 F L 

z2
R D U2 R' U R L' U L
y R' F R2 U' R' L' U L y'
U' R U R U' R U' R' U R
U' L U2 L' U' L U' L2 U R U' L U R' U'

42 HTM


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 22, 2015)

TDM said:


> 181. 9.66 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D U' F2 U' F' U' R U L' B L U' B
> 
> fastest solve with 2-look CMLL
> 
> ...



R U R' U R *U2 R' R U* R D R' U' R D' R2
R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> R U R' U R *U2 R' R U* R D R' U' R D' R2
> R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2



Is that sune and T combined?


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Is that sune and T combined?


yes.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 22, 2015)

quadplex sim: 37.849 single (uwr probably - i dont know how much qqwref may have played around with it)

I think i've found a decent method for both triplex and quadplex.

sim found here: http://mzrg.com/js/quadplex-u.html
triplex (original and easier version): http://mzrg.com/js/triplex.html


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> quadplex sim: 37.849 single (uwr probably - i dont know how much qqwref may have played around with it)
> 
> I think i've found a decent method for both triplex and quadplex.
> 
> ...



What are you meant to do? It just shows an image.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> What are you meant to do? It just shows an image.



scramble with spacebar
and controls are the same as any cubesim


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> scramble with spacebar
> and controls are the same as any cubesim



8:45.909 and all I got was the red, yellow, light blue and white. I also suck at using keyboard controls.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> 8:45.909 and all I got was the red, yellow, light blue and white. I also suck at using keyboard controls.



not bad.

i suppose you could practice controls with a normal cubesim

cubesims: 
http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php (click options > timer > enter in times with > virtual)
http://mzrg.com/js/qcube-v2.html


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 22, 2015)

3x3 Average of 100 I just did while working in lubricant:

Best time: (PB)12.20
Worst time: 25.57

All new PB's:
Best Mo3: 15.24
Best Ao5: 15.13
Best Ao12: 16.97
Best Ao50: 17.96
Best Ao100: 18.09


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 22, 2015)

1.457 pyra single! U L B' L B U' R B l' b


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 23, 2015)

1:59.67 5x5 ao100! Yay sub 2:00


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Mar 23, 2015)

3x3 sub 40 after 3 years


----------



## Chree (Mar 23, 2015)

New 3x3 PB Ao100: 15.03.

Sooooooo close to sub15.


Edit: Went grocery shopping. Came back. Did another Ao100: 14.96!!

Yeeeaaaahhh!!


----------



## MM99 (Mar 23, 2015)

New PB Ao100 with a 16.42!! Old one was 16.52 just another step to sub 15


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sub-2 4x4 OH


----------



## JemFish (Mar 23, 2015)

3x3x3 PB Ao12 - 17.44 seconds!

*EDIT*: ...and then 17.28 seconds.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-2 4x4 OH



Thats really good...


----------



## JK (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got my first 1.3x avg on 2x2.
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-23
avg of 5: 1.36

Time List:
1. (0.88) R U2 F U R' U2 F2 R' U' 
2. (1.80) U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' R U R' 
3. 1.24 F' R' F' R' F2 R U R U 
4. 1.59 R2 U' F' R' U' F' R2 U R2 U2 
5. 1.26 F R U2 F R2 F U' R2 U

Also avg of 12 PB!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-23
avg of 12: 1.56

Time List:
1. 1.60 R' F R' F R2 U2 F2 U' F U 
2. 1.56 R F' U R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U' 
3. 1.83 U R2 U2 F' U' F U F U' 
4. 1.41 F2 U' F U' F R F2 U2 R' U2 
5. 1.68 F2 R' F R F' U R' U R U' 
6. 1.64 U' F U F2 R2 U F U2 R' 
7. (1.90) R2 U2 F' R U' F2 U F2 R2 
8. (0.88) R U2 F U R' U2 F2 R' U' 
9. 1.80 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' R U R' 
10. 1.24 F' R' F' R' F2 R U R U 
11. 1.59 R2 U' F' R' U' F' R2 U R2 U2 
12. 1.26 F R U2 F R2 F U' R2 U


----------



## EMI (Mar 23, 2015)

Didn't even notice it  PB 2x2 average: 1.98
1. 2.29 U' R F' R F' R' U' R' U2 
2. (12.17) U2 R2 U' R2 F' U F2 R2 U 
3. 2.09 U2 R' F2 U R F' R' F' R' U' 
4. 1.56 F2 U' R F U F' U' F2 U' 
5. (0.92) U R U' F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2

Wow I'm bad at this. ^^


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 23, 2015)

EMI said:


> Didn't even notice it  PB 2x2 average: 1.98
> 1. 2.29 U' R F' R F' R' U' R' U2
> 2. (12.17) U2 R2 U' R2 F' U F2 R2 U
> 3. 2.09 U2 R' F2 U R F' R' F' R' U'
> ...


GJ! We're tied now haha


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 23, 2015)

Broke my PB on 3x3 last night.

28.87 - SUB 30 woot woot!


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 23, 2015)

Turns out I know 2 CLS sets, after I'm done with the 3x1 block algs I think I learn some more.


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2015)

7.51 Roux single in the Sunday contest. Can't reconstruct because I don't have the scramble. 3rd best single ever, including CFOP times.



Spoiler



Could someone who hasn't yet done it please PM me the 6th scramble when they reach it? I won't post it until the contest finishes. E: got it


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 23, 2015)

Randomno said:


> 8:45.909 and all I got was the red, yellow, light blue and white. I also suck at using keyboard controls.



Mouse or touchscreen controls pls : (


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 23, 2015)

7.47 3x3 PB single!

OLL skip, U-perm, I will reconstruct later


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like I'm finally getting faster at 4x4. 
44.05 Single, with OLL parity, still almost 5 seconds faster then my last PB..
51.22 Mo3
53.27 Ao5
56.05 Ao12
59.66 Ao50


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sub-13 average of 5, whaaaattttt  I'm so excited. Right before my 2nd comp too. I would've continued onto an average of 12 with it and tried.T beat my PB but it's getting late and I'm lazy XD here are the times:

1. ( 11.47)
2. 13.91
3. 11.88
4. (14.04)
5. 13.04

Average: 12.94 seconds
That was around my PB single in December XD


EDIT: I might as well also mention I got my first 3BLD mean, doing the weekly competition on here. It was around 6 minutes and 20 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> quadplex sim: 37.849 single (uwr probably - i dont know how much qqwref may have played around with it)


Oi oi, not so fast. My times from ages ago:

16.042 single = 77 @ 4.8
(17.895) (22.631) 19.156 19.03 20.18 => 19.455
23.009 (17.895) 22.631 19.156 19.03 20.18 23.032 19.059 (29.786) 19.402 21.144 19.625 => 20.627


----------



## Smiles (Mar 24, 2015)

*Second ever sub-10 average!*
*second ever NL sub-8!*

Average of 5: 9.37
1. (12.88) R L' B2 R' B U2 F' B2 U' B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 
2. 8.79 R2 F' U' B R F' L' U' L' U D2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 B D2 F L2 
3. 10.00 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F R2 B' F2 R2 F U' B L B' L R' D R2 B2 D' 
4. 9.33 B D2 B' R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 B D L2 B L' D' U F' U2 F' 
5. (7.83) U B2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 U' F' L2 D' F R' D U' R2 D' F' 


Average of 12: 10.61
1. 10.55 U2 R2 B2 L U2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 L' F' D R2 U' R U' R2 F' L 
2. 9.83 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B L D L' D2 L2 F U L R' B' 
3. 10.15 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 L' F L2 U2 B2 D L2 
4. 10.30 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 L' B' D U2 L2 D F L' D' R' 
5. 10.82 U2 L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 B2 F D2 L2 D L2 U2 B' L' D F R2 F2 R' 
6. 11.05 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 B L U R U' L2 B' F U F' 
7. 11.07 D2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L B' L' U' F' U L' U R2 D' 
8. 11.40 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B D2 B2 R F R' U B' L D' L 
9. 10.36 R2 L B R' F L' U' B2 D' R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 
10. (13.51) L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 F' L' U R2 B2 L2 B2 L' F U2 
11. 10.55 B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 D2 F' U B2 D' B L' U' F L R2 
12. (9.52) D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B L' B' R' D B D2 B D2 F 

standard deviation 0.48


----------



## KevinG (Mar 24, 2015)

JK said:


> Just got my first 1.3x avg on 2x2.
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-23
> avg of 5: 1.36
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 24, 2015)

I know 35 OLLs.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 24, 2015)

Got another lolwat OH time

12.53 F2 L2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R B' R' B U' B2 U' R' U2 B

Easy F2l + PLL skip

Edit: yay

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-24
avg of 12: 19.53

Time List:
1. 21.90 U F' D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 B L F2 U L F2 D' B U B 
2. 19.23 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 B' L2 D' R' F L2 D' B2 L2 D' B 
3. 19.48 U2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' L' D' R' B2 U2 R F R D' L 
4. 20.80 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B' R2 D B D2 F' R' D2 U L 
5. 18.72 L B' D' R2 F2 B R F' U' D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 
6. (12.53) F2 L2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R B' R' B U' B2 U' R' U2 B 
7. 17.16 R' U2 B U2 F L' B' R' F D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F 
8. 20.84 R' L2 B' D2 B' U2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 U B' U' F2 L R2 B' U F 
9. 17.84 B2 R F2 R B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 R' F' L2 F U L' U2 R' U' F2 
10. 20.78 D B' L' F2 R' U' D' F' D R U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 
11. (27.25) L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 B L' D' B2 F' L' U L F2 
12. 18.54 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B R2 U2 R D' L' B' L' D2 U B2 L'

2nd best avg12. There's a 17.91 avg5 in there, pretty sure that's PB


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 24, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Got another lolwat OH time
> 
> 12.53 F2 L2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R B' R' B U' B2 U' R' U2 B
> 
> Easy F2l + PLL skip


z2
R D2 R F2
R2 U R2 U' R2
U y' R U' R' 
U R' U' R
L' U' L
U' R U R' U R U' x' U F' U' l' U2
what you did?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 24, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> z2
> R D2 R F2
> R2 U R2 U' R2
> U y' R U' R'
> ...



Yeah I did that as well


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 24, 2015)

6.701 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 B L' D B L B' L' U2 R'
x z2
D' F r' F2
U R' U2 R y r' F r
U' R U2 R2 U' R
U' R U' R' U' R U R'
U U2 R' U L U' R U L' U


----------



## Username (Mar 24, 2015)

avg of 12: 8.87

Time List:
1. 9.51 L R2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F' L B R U' B U2 B F' 
2. 8.93 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 L D2 U' B2 R B' F2 L B D 
3. 8.78 D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F' U' L U F2 D' 
4. 8.68 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L R' B' R' D' F2 L2 F R F 
5. (7.45) F L2 U2 F D2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 U2 D L2 F' U L' B R' U L B2 
6. 8.96 F' R' L' U L' B D2 R' U' B U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 U 
7. 7.78 R F D B' D R L2 F R B2 U2 R' L2 F2 L B2 D2 R U2 B' 
8. (10.71) R' B2 U L' F B' L' B2 L' D F2 U D2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 
9. 7.68 R F2 D' U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F R' D2 B L U' F2 D' F' 
10. 10.19 D2 L U2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' U L2 F U' F L D' F2 U 
11. 9.97 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 L2 R' F2 D R F U R2 B U F R2 U 
12. 8.27 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D F2 L D' B L2 R' B R U' F2


on cam here


----------



## MM99 (Mar 24, 2015)

Broke my PB Ao 100 again with a 16.38 even though it was only by .04 progress is progress


----------



## VikingCuber (Mar 24, 2015)

PB average of 12:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-24
avg of 12: 18.49

Time List:
1. (16.09) D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F' D F2 L' U F L2 R2 F2 
2. 17.14 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F U2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 F' 
3. 20.73 U2 F D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 U2 B D B D' U F' L' D2 F2 D' 
4. 18.16 L' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 U' B R U' R B2 L' D U' F2 
5. 19.00 D B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B L' B U B' U B' D2 R' F 
6. 18.76 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R' B2 U' B R B2 L2 F D 
7. 18.50 R' B2 R U D L B2 U' L' D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B U2 F2 
8. 16.70 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' U' L2 F' R B D' R' U' R' B' U2 B2 
9. 18.78 B' R2 B D2 B D2 L2 B D2 U2 L' B2 D F' D L D B' R F 
10. 18.32 F2 L2 B L2 B U2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 L F2 R' F' L U2 R2 U F2 L2 
11. (22.28) U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F' U R' B' F D2 U L F 
12. 18.82 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 L B' L U L U F2 R B' U


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 24, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Oi oi, not so fast. My times from ages ago:
> 
> 16.042 single = 77 @ 4.8
> (17.895) (22.631) 19.156 19.03 20.18 => 19.455
> 23.009 (17.895) 22.631 19.156 19.03 20.18 23.032 19.059 (29.786) 19.402 21.144 19.625 => 20.627



Haha. I should have known I was getting ahead of myself. 

But just so you know a certain ben is getting a lot closer to those times now than i was (to be fair i've only done around 20 solves)

Anyway I prefer triplex for now.


----------



## imvelox (Mar 24, 2015)

5x5 avg su 5: 1:01.54

Lista Tempi:
2. (59.68)
3. 1:01.93
4. 1:01.41
5. 1:01.28
1. (1:02.94)

Not PB but still great and dat consistency..
And why the hell CSTimer is now in italian D:


----------



## TDM (Mar 24, 2015)

imvelox said:


> And why the hell CSTimer is now in italian D:


IT KNOWS WHERE YOU LIVE
It's not for me, so I assume it does actually know you're in Italy and it's automatically changed to your language.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 24, 2015)

5x5 pb avg 12:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-14
avg of 12: 1:29.55

Time List:
1. 1:28.71 
2. 1:24.72 
3. (1:21.58) 
4. 1:40.15 
5. 1:27.47 
6. 1:23.93 
7. 1:29.38 
8. 1:31.81 
9. (1:51.96) 
10. 1:26.72 
11. 1:30.34 
12. 1:32.31


----------



## VikingCuber (Mar 24, 2015)

Closing in on the sub 20 sec mark..
And 12.94 pb single on first solve, lol 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-24
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 12.94
worst: 29.20

mean of 3
current: 19.40 (σ = 4.41)
best: 18.45 (σ = 5.52)

avg of 5
current: 21.95 (σ = 0.41)
best: 19.04 (σ = 1.15)

avg of 12
current: 20.67 (σ = 2.27)
best: 19.95 (σ = 1.91)

avg of 50
current: 20.82 (σ = 1.95)
best: 20.82 (σ = 1.95)

Average: 20.82 (σ = 1.95)
Mean: 20.88

Time List:
1. 12.94 U R' L B U2 R B2 U' F R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 
2. 23.98 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R B2 D' L R' U2 B F R' B2 
3. 18.44 F D B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 F D F' R2 D2 L F' L2 D 
4. 21.34 R2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' D' B2 U' R F' L2 R B2 
5. 26.48 L2 D B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F L B' U' B U2 L B' L 
6. 18.93 F B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F' L B2 F' D2 L' F2 U' B' 
7. 21.98 R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 F U2 F R' D2 B2 F' R2 U L U R' F 
8. 21.56 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 B D F2 L U2 F' R' U B R2 
9. 20.81 F' R L B' R' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D R 
10. 28.47 F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 B D2 F U2 L' D' F' L' F2 D2 U2 R' F' 
11. 18.98 D B D2 F R2 U2 F L2 D2 F D2 F2 U L2 R2 F L2 D R F 
12. 17.19 L2 D U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F D' B L F D2 U L' B' D' 
13. 22.24 U' B2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' F' D L' R U2 B L2 U' B2 
14. 18.58 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 B F2 R B L2 B' U R' D L F 
15. 22.58 D' F U' R' B D2 L' F D' R' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 
16. 20.90 R' F2 L F2 L B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D L' B' U F' R D2 B2 F 
17. 21.50 D F2 D B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 R B2 U2 B' L2 B D' L' B2 F' 
18. 22.59 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F L' B' R2 F' L B D L' 
19. 21.61 F' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 D F' R D B R2 U' B L' R' 
20. 19.79 R' F2 L' U2 R D2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 B R2 B L' R' U F L2 D R' 
21. 16.74 L F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 B L D' U F R D U F2 U' 
22. 23.88 R U' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 F' D' U' B' R U F D2 R 
23. 23.51 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F U B' U B L B D B' R2 
24. 20.38 F' R U2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 R' U L R F L' F' D' B' 
25. 20.17 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U R B2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 F D 
26. 19.06 R2 L F U' F' R2 D2 R B' L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 L' 
27. 18.26 R2 F' U2 F' B' D R' L U' B' R2 F' L2 B U2 D2 F L2 U2 F D 
28. 20.36 U B2 R2 U L2 D F2 U B2 F2 U' F U' B' F2 L2 U F2 R' B2 U2 
29. 17.12 L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 U' R F' L2 B L' F2 L' F D' U2 
30. 22.39 F' R' D B U' F L F2 L U B2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U2 F 
31. 18.49 U2 F' D2 B L2 B' L2 B R2 F' D2 R F2 D' B2 D' R U F2 R2 
32. 19.96 B2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R F' U2 B' R' F' D B L' D 
33. 21.63 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U' R' B D' R2 F2 R' D2 L D' F 
34. 23.88 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U F' U R' U B2 D' B' U' F' L' 
35. 20.74 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L U' F' D B' L' D B' R' B' F2 
36. 22.82 L B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 U F L' R' D' L' B 
37. 22.25 R2 B L2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 L B' R2 D R' B2 L' D U2 
38. 21.11 R D2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R' U' B' L R' U' L2 F L 
39. 20.54 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 R' D' L' F R2 D' U2 L2 B U2 
40. 20.99 L2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 R B' F' R' D F' R D' U2 F' 
41. 16.44 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 R2 U' L' U B' R2 D2 L B2 U' B U' 
42. 22.38 R' F' B D' R F2 L' B' L2 B2 D F2 U2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R 
43. 29.20 F2 R L' U L' B' U' D B L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 
44. 18.82 F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 F R' B' F2 L D' L U' L2 F R 
45. 17.97 U2 B D2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' U' L' R F2 L F2 D B2 F 
46. 23.73 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B F' L U' B2 D' L2 R D F' 
47. 21.97 F R2 U2 R' F2 L D2 B2 L D2 U2 B' F U' B2 F R' B' L' 
48. 21.53 U2 F R L2 D F R2 D B2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 L2 D2 F D2 B D 
49. 22.36 F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R D2 U2 R B R U' L2 B U R2 U L' D2 
50. 14.33 L D B D R' D2 B2 R' D B' D2 B R2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R


----------



## MM99 (Mar 25, 2015)

Broke my ao100 twice today!!! my new pb is 15.96 sub 16!!!!!! next stop sub 15


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 25, 2015)

PB ao100 (15.01 ), ao12 (13.50), and ao5 (13.09) all in one sitting with my new Fangshi Guangying.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-24
avg of 5: 7.94

Time List:
1. 7.26 D' R F' U' R' U2 D2 F' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' 
2. 7.92 D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 D L' F U L2 R' U2 L U' 
3. (7.21) R F2 L B2 L F2 L R F2 U2 B' U R B' L D2 L D L' 
4. (9.05) B U2 R' U D2 L F2 R2 F D' U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 F2 B' R2 D2 
5. 8.64 L U2 R D F B2 L' B L' U2 L F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice Megaminx avg12: Global sub1 I am coming! 
in there is also a 1:01.33 avg 5 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-15
avg of 12: 1:02.69

Time List:
1. 54.71 
2. 1:07.55 
3. 1:01.72 
4. 1:07.09 
5. 1:04.03 
6. (53.05) 
7. 58.58 
8. (1:09.50) 
9. 1:02.63 
10. 1:02.78 
11. 1:00.28 
12. 1:07.53


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 25, 2015)

6x6 PB avg5/avg12! this avg would have been an amazing single a week ago! from 3:05/3:10 to 2:55 in around 40 solves 
In there is also a wicked 2:49.34 avg5!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-15
avg of 12: 2:52.95

Time List:
1. 2:51.93 
2. 2:55.21 
3. 2:59.15 
4. 2:52.34 
5. (3:22.38) 
6. 2:47.65 
7. 2:48.36 
8. 2:54.68 
9. 2:52.02 
10. (2:46.36) 
11. 2:54.90 
12. 2:53.22


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 25, 2015)

feet

1:07 single, 1:14 mo3, 1:17 ao5, 1:25 ao12

nice meme


----------



## MM99 (Mar 25, 2015)

so umm yesterday my pb ao100 was 16.42 which I broke twice got it down to 15.96 then today I go and drop a 15.78 like whaaaattt? oh well I'm not complaining if I keep improving at this rate sub 15 will be mine in no time


----------



## TDM (Mar 25, 2015)

83. 10.27 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U L' F U' B2 L B2 D B' D' B' U'

y' x'
F' B2 D'
r' F
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' r' U' r U' R
M2 R U' R'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M'
U2 M U2 M'
U' M U2 M2 U2 M'

*4.67 TPS.* Also a good time for Yellow on D.


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 25, 2015)

14.93 ao5, finally sub-15 
Managed to roll a pb 16.55 ao12 after it.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 26, 2015)

Didn't know where else to put this:

Clock:

5.72, 7.52, DNF(10.30), 7.95, 7.61, 7.41, 8.63, 7.41, 9.41, 7.71, 5.72, 10.41 = 7.98

Not a special average, except I got two 5.72s and two 7.41s. Bizarre.

Slower than I used to be, as I'm doing clock purely on stackmat now, so I can be more ready for competitions. I should probably update my sig.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Mar 26, 2015)

WOW.. Just had an amazing session in which I broke my 3x3 pb single/ao5/ao12/ao50 with 9.57/12.19/12.98/13.99. I just got back into cubing a few weeks ago and I've been practicing a lot, its really nice to see results like this. very very happy


----------



## Iggy (Mar 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-26
avg of 5: 17.64

Time List:
1. (25.21) L R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L D U R B2 L' B' D' 
2. 17.17 D B2 D F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U' L' R D B U2 L2 F 
3. 17.18 L2 F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 B F2 U2 F D B' D U' R' B F D2 F R 
4. 18.59 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U L' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U B' L 
5. (16.15) U L D2 L' B2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 U R' U2 F L D2 B' F D'

OH PB avg5


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 26, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Didn't know where else to put this:
> 
> Clock:
> 
> ...



dat counting 9 and 10...  gj on the counting 5 though!

7x7x7 - 5:28.70 single, PB by 12 seconds. I should really be faster...


----------



## EMI (Mar 26, 2015)

2x2 avg of 12: 2.68

Time List:
1. 2.29 R U2 R U' F U2 R' F U2 
2. 2.36 F' U F' U2 R2 F' U F2 U2 
3. 2.97 F' R U' F2 R F' R F2 U 
4. (4.19) F' R' U2 R' U R U' F2 U2 
5. 2.16 F' R F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 
6. 3.97 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U' F2 U2 
7. 2.25 F' U2 R2 U R' F U' R' U2 
8. 3.57 U2 F2 U' F U' R' U R2 U' 
9. 2.98 R U F2 R F R U' F U 
10. 2.03 U R U' R F2 U' F' R2 U2 
11. (1.97) R2 U' R U' R' F2 R2 F2 U 
12. 2.26 R2 F R2 F U2 R' U2 R F2

Could have been better, but still really nice.

Edit: 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-26
avg of 12: 2.66

Time List:
1. 2.33 U F R' U R' F U2 R2 U' 
2. 2.72 U' R2 U' R F2 R' F U2 F' 
3. (4.24) F R' U' F U2 F R' F U2 
4. (1.88) F2 R' U' R F' R U' F' U 
5. 3.17 U2 F2 R' U R' F U2 R' U 
6. 3.60 F' U R' U R' F R' U2 R2 
7. 2.42 R U2 F' R F2 U F' R U' 
8. 1.96 R2 U' F' U R' F R2 U R' 
9. 2.62 R' F R2 U2 R' F U F' U' 
10. 2.16 R' F' U F2 U R2 U' R' U2 
11. 2.46 F U F' R F R' U2 F U' 
12. 3.14 U2 F U' F' U F2 R' F' U

avg of 50: 3.04


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-26
Time List:
1. 3.86 F' U' R F2 R F2 R' F' U2 
2. 2.29 R U2 R U' F U2 R' F U2 
3. 2.36 F' U F' U2 R2 F' U F2 U2 
4. 2.97 F' R U' F2 R F' R F2 U 
5. 4.19 F' R' U2 R' U R U' F2 U2 
6. 2.16 F' R F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 
7. 3.97 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U' F2 U2 
8. 2.25 F' U2 R2 U R' F U' R' U2 
9. 3.57 U2 F2 U' F U' R' U R2 U' 
10. 2.98 R U F2 R F R U' F U 
11. 2.03 U R U' R F2 U' F' R2 U2 
12. 1.97 R2 U' R U' R' F2 R2 F2 U 
13. 2.26 R2 F R2 F U2 R' U2 R F2 
14. 3.59 U' R2 U R' U R' F2 U2 R 
15. (4.85) F' U2 F' R2 F U F' R2 U' 
16. (6.42) U2 F R F' U R2 U F U' 
17. 2.66 F2 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' R U' 
18. 4.33 R' F' R2 F' U' F2 R F U 
19. (5.50) F U2 F U F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 
20. 3.76 R' F R2 U' R F U R' F' U' 
21. 3.09 U' F U F R' U F' R U 
22. 3.87 F2 U' F' U2 R F' U2 F' R2 
23. 3.00 U2 R F2 U2 R' F R2 F R' U' 
24. (1.55) U F' R' F2 U' R F R U' 
25. 3.31 U' F' R' U R' U F2 R U 
26. 2.51 F R U2 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 
27. 2.76 U' F R' F U' R2 U2 F' R' 
28. 2.95 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R U' 
29. 2.85 U2 F U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 
30. 4.27 R F U F2 R U F2 U R' U' 
31. 3.70 U' R U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F 
32. 2.33 U F R' U R' F U2 R2 U' 
33. 2.72 U' R2 U' R F2 R' F U2 F' 
34. 4.24 F R' U' F U2 F R' F U2 
35. (1.88) F2 R' U' R F' R U' F' U 
36. 3.17 U2 F2 R' U R' F U2 R' U 
37. 3.60 F' U R' U R' F R' U2 R2 
38. 2.42 R U2 F' R F2 U F' R U' 
39. 1.96 R2 U' F' U R' F R2 U R' 
40. 2.62 R' F R2 U2 R' F U F' U' 
41. 2.16 R' F' U F2 U R2 U' R' U2 
42. 2.46 F U F' R F R' U2 F U' 
43. 3.14 U2 F U' F' U F2 R' F' U 
44. 3.80 F2 U' R F U F' U2 R' U' 
45. 3.86 R' F U2 F' R U' R2 F R2 U' 
46. 2.66 R U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R U2 
47. (1.95) U R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 
48. 4.64 U F2 R' F' U F U2 F U2 
49. 2.35 U2 R U' R F' U' R2 U' R' 
50. 2.15 F' R F2 R F U' F2 U' R2


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 26, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> dat counting 9 and 10...  gj on the counting 5 though!



Does it really count as a counting 5 if it's exactly the same time as the fast solve? These are the things that keep me up at night.

My doctor said I'll die if I don't sleep tonight, can someone please give me an answer to this as soon as possible


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2015)

I learned full OLL FINALLY!!!!! (Now time to perfect the last four that I learned, before I go to Lawrence for the competition)


----------



## Iggy (Mar 26, 2015)

I got in the zone again

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-26
avg of 12: 9.58

Time List:
1. 10.24 L D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F L2 D2 U2 B L2 D B L D2 R2 F U' F R 
2. 9.77 L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L' B' L D B2 U2 
3. 10.68 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 B R' B' R F2 U' F' R2 
4. 9.95 R' D2 F B2 R B' U2 F2 R' U' R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' 
5. 8.50 L B' L2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F L2 F2 L' R' U' L' D L2 R D R 
6. 8.84 L2 F R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 D R' D B2 F' D' L D F 
7. (8.43) R' U F L D R U2 B R F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L' F 
8. 9.73 D F B' D R' L F R' D R F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R L2 D2 
9. 9.02 R2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R B' R' B2 F' R U' R2 D2 R' 
10. (14.34) L2 B R2 L' F2 U' L' F D' B' R2 D2 B' D2 F D2 F D2 R2 D2 L 
11. 8.95 U' L' B' L B2 U' R' F' U' F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 R' 
12. 10.13 L U' L' F' D B2 D' L U R' F2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2

There's a 8.79 avg5 in there, 0.04 off PB

stackmatted


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 26, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Does it really count as a counting 5 if it's exactly the same time as the fast solve? These are the things that keep me up at night.
> 
> My doctor said I'll die if I don't sleep tonight, can someone please give me an answer to this as soon as possible


yes


----------



## DJAlex (Mar 26, 2015)

Learned full PLL this week same G perms took a few days..
Still not broke 30 yet but Aug dropped from 50 to 45. Now to work on cross and f2l


----------



## VikingCuber (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally got my first sub 20 avg of 50 after being around the 21 second mark for a bit. 
19.57 avg!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-26
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 14.39
worst: 28.74

mean of 3
current: 19.43 (σ = 1.86)
best: 16.20 (σ = 1.56)

avg of 5
current: 19.43 (σ = 1.86)
best: 17.14 (σ = 0.09)

avg of 12
current: 19.78 (σ = 1.60)
best: 18.43 (σ = 1.55)

avg of 50
current: 19.57 (σ = 1.74)
best: 19.57 (σ = 1.74)

Average: 19.57 (σ = 1.74)
Mean: 19.65

Time List:
1. 18.93 B2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R F2 L2 F U B2 D2 R' F U' 
2. 22.37 U' R D2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R D2 U2 R D L2 R2 F D2 B' U L D 
3. 18.33 U D2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 L B2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R F U' R' 
4. 28.74 R2 F U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 F U' L D2 L B L2 B L' F' R' 
5. 18.18 B' L B2 L2 D R' F' L' R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F' 
6. 20.80 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B D2 F L2 R2 B U' L R U B F2 R' D2 B U 
7. 17.76 U' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B L F2 D U F L2 F L2 
8. 19.22 L2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F' L F2 L B' D2 F R' F 
9. 20.66 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B R2 F2 D' U' L U' B F2 U 
10. 20.49 U' F L' U F' R2 B U2 L' D' R2 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R 
11. 19.12 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' R U R2 U R B' L' B U2 
12. 22.27 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L R U' R2 F2 R2 B' D L' U2 
13. 16.77 R' L' D L2 F B L' F R2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R2 L D2 F 
14. 17.60 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D U' B2 D B R2 F' D' U L R' D' R2 F2 
15. 22.22 U' B R F2 L2 B R B U B' L U2 R' D2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 
16. 18.62 R F2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F' R B U' B2 D' U2 F2 L 
17. 17.79 R' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 B L' R2 U' B2 L U L' 
18. 15.56 L2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F L2 D' L2 U B' L2 R' B2 D' U L' 
19. 21.42 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D B2 F D2 B' D' R2 B' L' U' L2 D' 
20. 23.28 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D' U' F R' F' U2 L U2 F' D U' B' 
21. 19.06 U' F U2 B U B U R U2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F 
22. 19.24 L' B2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F L2 D' F U2 F' R' F2 D 
23. 19.56 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' B' L D' F' L' D F R2 B' R 
24. 19.62 R2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 D' L R U' F' D' R' U' B2 F2 
25. 22.30 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U L B' U2 R' F D R' F' U F' 
26. 23.49 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U R' U' L2 F U' R' B' L R D' 
27. 19.81 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F R2 F L D B F' R U B U F2 D2 
28. 14.39 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B R2 B' U2 R U L2 U2 L' R2 U L' F D2 
29. 17.17 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 L F D2 R F L2 D' B' U' 
30. 17.03 F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 R B2 U2 R F2 D F' L' D' R2 U2 L' U2 R' 
31. 20.45 B R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 F D F2 L B' F2 L2 R F' U B2 
32. 17.21 F' U2 B D R' L F U B2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R2 L D2 L2 U2 
33. 19.69 F' U2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 D F2 R2 F' U' B' R2 B' L' 
34. 23.34 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B R' U' F' D' R2 B' L2 U2 B2 
35. 19.38 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 R U L B L F L U' F' D2 
36. 17.91 D2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 R' B D2 L2 B2 U L' B' U R' 
37. 19.72 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L B' L R2 B R U' L R 
38. 15.94 L D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 U F' L2 B L' B' U' B U' R 
39. 21.28 U' B2 D B U2 L D' F L2 F' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 
40. 22.02 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 B' D U' R2 F' D2 U' L' D R 
41. 17.30 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F L' D2 F2 U' L D F U2 F2 
42. 19.96 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B' U2 B D' L R' B' F2 L' D 
43. 18.71 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 R D R B' U2 R F D' F2 
44. 19.15 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B D2 U' B2 D F D' L' U2 F' 
45. 21.26 B D2 B D' L F2 D' L F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B' U2 F' U 
46. 21.75 U' R F2 D2 R U2 L2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 D L' F' L' B2 D' R F' 
47. 17.37 U' R' B R' F2 D' B U' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F' R' 
48. 21.58 R' U2 L' B2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D2 F L' D' L F' R' B R' B' 
49. 18.29 U2 R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B D L2 D F U' B' L' R' F' 
50. 18.42 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B F' R2 F2 R' B' L' B U' L R2 D2 U2 B'


----------



## DJAlex (Mar 26, 2015)

Actually went sub 25..


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 26, 2015)

32.79 4x4 pb Single on cam while talking and on cam


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 26, 2015)

4x4 PB average of 5!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-26
avg of 5: 34.23

Time List:
1. (36.50) Uw L B2 Fw2 L D F2 B' L' Fw2 Rw B2 Uw2 U' F2 Uw R2 B2 Fw' D' Uw' L' Rw U D Uw' B2 L' Fw' U2 Rw' R' B Rw Fw2 D' F U Uw' R' 
2. (32.57) Fw2 Uw' U2 B Fw' F Rw2 Fw B Rw Fw2 B' D U' Uw R2 B' D' Rw R Fw2 L2 R Rw D' U Rw' U F' D2 Rw Fw Rw2 U2 L' Rw' F2 Fw' Uw Fw' 
3. 32.71+ D' Fw B2 U2 L D B U R2 Uw2 B U F2 U' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' R F Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 B2 F2 D' Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw' F' L R Rw Uw2 D' F L F 
4. 35.46 Rw2 F Rw Uw2 U' L2 Uw B F D2 Rw R2 D R B L2 R2 Rw' U2 F2 Rw' U2 Fw F2 L' D Uw2 R' Rw2 L' Uw Fw Rw' L R Fw' Uw R U' Uw2 
5. 34.53 Rw Uw' D2 L' Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw' R2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw' Fw' F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L F R' U' Uw2 D' R Rw U2 F2 D Fw' B2 Uw2 F2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw

Yay sub-35! +2 hurts though...

EDIT: Only the last 2 are the real scrambles. The other 3 were from Sunday Contest.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2015)

Megaminx OH: 2:32.27

What's UWR? I suspect sub 2 at least.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 26, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx OH: 2:32.27
> 
> What's UWR? I suspect sub 2 at least.



TheNextFeliks got 7:39.79, and that's the only one I could find

Looks like you got yourself an UWR  (unless someone can find a faster one)


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 26, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx OH: 2:32.27
> 
> What's UWR? I suspect sub 2 at least.



Ryosuke Mondo has a 2.46 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtxmsVGF6Ds


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 27, 2015)

new pb single!

scramble: U2 B2 U L2 D' U' L2 F2 U L2 F R D2 F R' D F' U2 R2
solution: 
y2 z'
F R2 u2 R u (5)
M' U' R (3)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (9)
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 (11)
stm: 28
time: 5.99
tps: 4.67


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 27, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> new pb single!
> 
> scramble: U2 B2 U L2 D' U' L2 F2 U L2 F R D2 F R' D F' U2 R2
> solution:
> ...



28 stm and sub 6 wow! I was hoping for a sub 9 global but... this is great too!


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 28 stm and sub 6 wow! I was hoping for a sub 9 global but... this is great too!



i'd rather have sub 9 global but it seems i haven't improved much. it probably will take a while or a better cube.


----------



## timeless (Mar 27, 2015)

timeless said:


> 11.26 L' R U' B2 F U' R2 D L' F' R2 F2 U' R2 B R2 B' D L2 U2 B2 L' R2 D L'



10.56 D R' U B2 L' D' F L' F' L B' F' U' D2 L2 R' U2 D B2 L B2 U F2 U2 F 
first sub 11 - ccw u perm


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2015)

Myachii said:


> TheNextFeliks got 7:39.79, and that's the only one I could find
> 
> Looks like you got yourself an UWR  (unless someone can find a faster one)


I just tried Megaminx OH and got 2:59.36 on the first try! But there's room for improvement  So I am third in the world now for unofficial Megaminx OH? Lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2015)

And 2nd best 5x5 single: 1:17.34!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2015)

Skewb PB's:
3.195 avg50
3.339 avg100

Might be time to film that sub 3 avg12 I've been meaning to film


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 27, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i'd rather have sub 9 global but it seems i haven't improved much. it probably will take a while or a better cube.



Hopefully not too much longer! Sub 9 is pretty much world class right? Hype is real!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 27, 2015)

PB ao5 and ao12!!! ao5= 12.34 ao12= 12.87 
sub 12 here i come......


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 27, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Skewb PB's:
> 3.195 avg50
> 3.339 avg100
> 
> Might be time to film that sub 3 avg12 I've been meaning to film



.036 from UWR ao100. I'm guessing not stackmat?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 27, 2015)

Solved my first ever blind! less than 24 hours after really diving into it (I looked at it before and got a little freaked out over the memorization). The words I came up with were ridiculous.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2015)

1:01.81 Megaminx avg12 and 1:00.03 avg5 (meh), but sub1 is getting closer and closer


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> The words I came up with were ridiculous.


Welcome to blindsolving.

Congrats on the success!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 27, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> The words I came up with were ridiculous.



That's good, it makes it easier to remember.  Congrats.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 27, 2015)

Managed to get a 12.54 and an 11.81 solve, and I wasn't even warmed up xD

12.54 F R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L D' B' F U' B U L2 F'
(11.81) D R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F L2 U R2 U2 L' U F D F'


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 27, 2015)

Good 3x3 session! 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 106/107
best time: 7.53
worst time: 17.10

current avg5: 11.28 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 9.34 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 10.66 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 10.19 (σ = 0.38)

current avg50: 11.20 (σ = 1.25)
best avg50: 10.73 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 11.12 (σ = 1.24)
best avg100: 11.05 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 11.06 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 11.10



Spoiler: extended stats



7: 2
8: 5
9: 17
10: 29
11: 24
12: 9
13: 7
14: 4
15: 1
17: 1


Average of 12: 10.19
1. 10.71 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 F' U' F L' B R2 D 
2. 10.41 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B F D F' R' F L' F R 
3. 10.21 U F' D' F B D' R' B' R F2 B L2 F U2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 
4. 10.07 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R F D' F L U L' B F2 R' 
5. 9.81 F2 U' R L' B L F U L' D' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 F D2 
6. 9.42 U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B R2 B F' D2 U' B' L R F D2 B2 U F R 
7. (11.77) B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U B2 F L U2 B L2 U' R U L B' D' 
8. 10.51 U' D2 R' U D2 L D F2 B U' F D2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F 
9. 9.93 B2 L R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 D' L' B L U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 
10. 10.44 D U L2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R D' R' B F2 L D L R' U' 
11. (8.59) R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D U' B' R2 F' L R2 U' B U 
12. 10.35 B' U D2 F B D R F U' R2 B2 U2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2


Average of 5: 9.34
1. (7.53) D R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D B' D' L R2 B' R 
2. 8.38 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D B2 R' F L2 U B' U L2 D' B 
3. (11.42) D2 F2 U' F' B' L' U' D2 L' U2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 
4. 10.41 F2 D' F2 B L' U2 F B' D B L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 B' R2 B2 
5. 9.23 F L2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' L F2 R U B' R2 B2 D2 U' 



Spoiler: all times



9.49, 10.21, 9.82, 10.93, (DNF(12.15)), 9.31, (7.83), (14.89), 12.92, 10.71, 10.41, 10.21, 10.07, 9.81, 9.42, 11.77, 10.51, 9.93, 10.44, (8.59), 10.35, 11.30, 10.20, 11.55, 9.94, 11.14, 9.80, 13.00, 12.03, 11.18, 13.60, 8.88, 9.33, 11.88, 10.75, 10.68, 11.56, 10.22, 11.85, 9.42, 10.57, 11.43, 10.29, 10.16, 12.88, 12.46, 10.71, (8.28), 13.23, 9.48, 12.71, 11.80, (15.37), 10.66, 11.43, 11.48, 14.23, 10.40, 10.97, 9.32, 11.42, 12.27, 12.13, (7.53), (8.38), 11.42, 10.41, 9.23, 11.57, 11.86, (17.10), 11.01, 11.51, 11.77, 13.75, 8.72, 11.49, 11.51, 12.96, (14.68), 12.27, 13.06, 10.06, 10.29, 13.23, 9.38, 10.89, 11.37, 10.18, 14.40, 10.85, 11.06, 11.81, 13.20, 10.75, 9.87, 9.99, 9.32, 10.08, 10.54,

Average of 100: 11.05
1. 9.49 F' D F2 D R' L D' F' D2 B2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U 
2. 10.21 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' U' F' U' R D R2 U F2 D2 R' B' F' 
3. 9.82 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 D' B U2 L' F L' D R D2 R 
4. 10.93 F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D' F' U F2 U' R' U' R' F' 
5. (DNF(12.15)) U2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 R' D' L2 U2 B' U' R' U2 L' U' 
6. 9.31 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 R' D B F2 D2 R2 D L U L F 
7. (7.83) B' L U2 D' B U' L D F' B' R2 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 
8. (14.89) D2 R' B2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 D' R' F' L' D2 F' R2 U B U 
9. 12.92 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 F L R D' B F D' U2 L2 F2 
10. 10.71 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 F' U' F L' B R2 D 
11. 10.41 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B F D F' R' F L' F R 
12. 10.21 U F' D' F B D' R' B' R F2 B L2 F U2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 
13. 10.07 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R F D' F L U L' B F2 R' 
14. 9.81 F2 U' R L' B L F U L' D' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 F D2 
15. 9.42 U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B R2 B F' D2 U' B' L R F D2 B2 U F R 
16. 11.77 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U B2 F L U2 B L2 U' R U L B' D' 
17. 10.51 U' D2 R' U D2 L D F2 B U' F D2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F 
18. 9.93 B2 L R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 D' L' B L U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 
19. 10.44 D U L2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R D' R' B F2 L D L R' U' 
20. (8.59) R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D U' B' R2 F' L R2 U' B U 
21. 10.35 B' U D2 F B D R F U' R2 B2 U2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 
22. 11.30 R2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U B D2 L' B U L U F' U 
23. 10.20 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L D U2 R' B' D2 R2 D2 B U' 
24. 11.55 F D F' R' D' R' B R' D L' U' B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 
25. 9.94 D F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 R B' D2 L B R2 B' D L' R2 
26. 11.14 D2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D F' U B F' U B D L' D U' 
27. 9.80 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U' B' L' U L' U2 B' F 
28. 13.00 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F L2 F' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' D B U' R' B L 
29. 12.03 F' L2 B' L F' D2 L' U F' R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 L2 B' D2 
30. 11.18 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' F' D' U F' L B U' 
31. 13.60 U' L2 D B2 L2 U B2 D' U' L2 U' B' L' R' B U' L' R' F2 L F' 
32. 8.88 U2 B2 U R2 U B2 D R2 U' R2 U' B R D' L U2 B' F2 U F2 D2 
33. 9.33 U D2 L' B' D' R' D' L' F' R' F2 U' D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 
34. 11.88 L2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' B' L' R F R' D' U' R2 B' D' 
35. 10.75 D2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' F U' F D2 B2 R' U' 
36. 10.68 U F B2 L2 B' L2 D B L F2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D2 
37. 11.56 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R' D' B L' U F L' R' D F 
38. 10.22 U2 F D2 B F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' L' D L2 F2 U2 L D F2 R F2 
39. 11.85 R' B' L U' F' R' U' L2 D' L2 D2 R D2 R D2 F2 R B2 U2 L' 
40. 9.42 U2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2 F2 U2 L' F' D' F2 R U2 F' D2 B' U 
41. 10.57 R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L R' U B2 R' U2 L' F R' 
42. 11.43 F' L2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B R D L F U B' F' U' F' D' 
43. 10.29 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 L B2 R D2 L' R2 B D' L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 R' 
44. 10.16 D2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 F R2 D R2 D L B R2 B2 R 
45. 12.88 F R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 F' R2 U F2 U2 B' R' B' R' F2 D' F 
46. 12.46 D2 F2 R' D' R' F R D2 L D2 R2 B2 D F2 U D F2 L2 D' 
47. 10.71 F U2 F2 B' U2 F U' D F' L D2 L2 F2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F 
48. (8.28) D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U R2 B2 U' F U L' B2 L' F R2 U' L2 F2 
49. 13.23 B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B U' L2 F2 D' U' R D' B L' U2 
50. 9.48 L2 R2 U' B2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F R2 D' L U L2 D B' R U 
51. 12.71 B' R' U2 D' F L' B R' D L2 D2 B L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 
52. 11.80 U2 D' R U2 B U' D R' F' L F U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 
53. (15.37) B2 R2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' L F D' L B' L2 F' D B2 
54. 10.66 D2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 F' L' B2 L' U R2 
55. 11.43 B' U2 L' F U' R' B2 U' L' U L2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 D 
56. 11.48 B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F U L' B D L' U R D2 F2 
57. 14.23 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 B' F R' B U' L' B2 D2 U' R 
58. 10.40 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U R D' L R B D' L' F D' U 
59. 10.97 U' R L B' U' R2 F2 U' R F B2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 F' B2 R2 F 
60. 9.32 D F2 D' R2 F' L' B R U' R' B2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R' 
61. 11.42 D' R' D' L2 U2 F2 B' L U R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' 
62. 12.27 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 F' D L B' D' B2 D' F L' F 
63. 12.13 D F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D2 B D L B' R F2 D F D B' 
64. (7.53) D R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D B' D' L R2 B' R 
65. (8.38) B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D B2 R' F L2 U B' U L2 D' B 
66. 11.42 D2 F2 U' F' B' L' U' D2 L' U2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 
67. 10.41 F2 D' F2 B L' U2 F B' D B L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 B' R2 B2 
68. 9.23 F L2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' L F2 R U B' R2 B2 D2 U' 
69. 11.57 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 R' F' L' U R D' L' D F U2 
70. 11.86 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' U' L R' B' U2 F' D' L2 R' 
71. (17.10) L' B2 U R' U D' B R2 D2 R U D R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 
72. 11.01 U R' B' U' D F R D F' B' U L2 B2 U B2 D F2 D L2 
73. 11.51 B2 D F' D2 R U F2 B2 L' F B2 R2 L B2 D2 R' U2 L U2 L2 B2 
74. 11.77 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B L' D2 L2 F D B' F' U' 
75. 13.75 R2 D' B2 L' F' R F B2 U L U2 L U2 R' B2 L U2 B2 U2 
76. 8.72 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B L2 R B D2 B' D' R F L' 
77. 11.49 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 U F2 L B U2 F D' L D' B D' U2 
78. 11.51 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U F L B' R B U R2 D' B F' 
79. 12.96 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U R B R B' L2 F' R2 D' L F 
80. (14.68) B2 U2 L U2 F2 L R D2 L F' L2 U' L2 U2 F L F' L2 R' 
81. 12.27 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D L' R D' B R2 D2 L' D' 
82. 13.06 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 D' F U' B2 L' R' F L2 
83. 10.06 F' R2 F D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U L2 B L2 U B' D' L R' 
84. 10.29 U L2 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 D' F2 L' D U' R' B L' F2 D2 B2 L' 
85. 13.23 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 L D2 U2 L D' B L' R2 B F D 
86. 9.38 R2 U' L2 U B2 D U F2 U L2 U F R' F2 D' U2 B' D2 F2 R D2 
87. 10.89 U' D2 B2 L2 B' L' F B U F B L2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 
88. 11.37 L2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D L2 D B' F2 D2 L' F L' R U' 
89. 10.18 U' F2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 F' D B R U R F D B2 F' 
90. 14.40 U' D F L D2 R' U L' F R' B' D2 R2 F U2 D2 F2 B' R2 B2 L2 
91. 10.85 F R2 D2 B' F2 D2 B L2 R2 F R2 U' B2 L D' F2 R2 B L2 U' R 
92. 11.06 L2 F L2 F R2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 U F L' D' B2 D' B R' 
93. 11.81 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 L' D' L2 U2 B F R2 U B U2 
94. 13.20 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B L2 U2 B U2 L' R2 B' U L' R F' U2 R' D' 
95. 10.75 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D' F L F' D U L' R' D2 B 
96. 9.87 F2 L2 D U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 D R2 B' D R2 F' U F' R' B R' U 
97. 9.99 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U F' L2 D F2 L' F L' F2 U' L' 
98. 9.32 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L B' L2 F2 U B' R' B2 R U2 
99. 10.08 B D2 L U L2 F' U' D2 L U' R2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 
100. 10.54 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R B' U F2 R2 D' F U2 F2 R


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 27, 2015)

I finished restickering my 7x7. You guys may not think that is an accomplishment but to those of you who don't I would ask one question. Have you ever removed all of the stickers from a 7x7 and then placed new stickers on it with precision?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 27, 2015)

Megaminx OH single: 2:29.89

I use a "different" method. I just keep building blocks and adding them. I start with a "2x2x2" block and then I keep expanding until I get to LL which I solve normally.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 27, 2015)

Crazy easy 2x2 PB average of 12, there is a 1.8x ao5 in there somewhere I think
Average: 2.10
Best: 1.50
Worst: 3.45
Mean: 2.16
Standard Deviation: 0.62

1: (1.50)	U F2 R U2 R F U' R2 F
2: 1.67	R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U'
3: 2.15	R2 F' R' U2 R' U' R2 F2
4: 1.95	U2 R U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R'
5: 2.47	R' U2 F U F2 R U R2 F2
6: 2.42	U2 F2 U R2 F' U' F2 U
7: 1.70	F2 U R U F2 R' F2 R' U'
8: (3.45)	R' U R U' F2 R2 F' R U'
9: 3.17	R U' R U' F' U F2 R' U'
10: 2.35	R2 F2 U R' U2 R' U2
11: 1.55	U' F U' F R' F R2 F2
12: 1.55	R U' R' F2 R F2 R F'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

4:16 feet single with OLL skip. Pretty close to sub 3 but R perm took me 1:30.

EDIT: Just had to reassemble a piece with my foot in the middle of a G perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2015)

Pretty impressive solve imo

(9.90) U F2 B D' L' U L2 D L F B2 U2 B R2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 
 
x z
F' U' z U' z' U' R2 z2
y' U' R' U R
z R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' 
z' y' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 r R2 U2 R U R' U R U r' R
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

68 etm / 9.90 sec = 6.87 etps

as executed:

75 actualtm / 9.90 sec = *7.58 tps*


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 28, 2015)

So I got a megaminx...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-27
avg of 12: 3:54.368

Time List:
(5:51.124), 4:14.934, 3:53.085, 4:16.489, 3:47.727, 4:01.045, 3:33.000, 3:38.525, 3:45.135, 4:03.161, 3:50.583, (2:59.786)

Nats hard cutoff is too soft.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 28, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Crazy easy 2x2 PB average of 12, there is a 1.8x ao5 in there somewhere I think
> Average: 2.10
> Best: 1.50
> Worst: 3.45
> ...



wut 
thats very good

you must know some eg1.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Session average: 51.32
1. 51.05 f L' B2 L2 B' F R2 U' L' U2 L f R2 D r f2 F2 L r2 F2 B2 L2 R f2 R' U2 u r' U' r2 D U' r R F' R' B' f2 U' B 
2. 51.74 D u2 r2 f2 U R' f2 u' F f u' f' D' f2 R r' L2 F2 R u2 B2 L' f2 L D2 r f' U R2 F U2 R2 F U' R2 f' R F B2 u 
3. (50.72) F L' r2 f2 U' f' r B' R r2 B U' B u' D r2 f2 L' f B r2 R U' r' F U2 r u B r' L B' F U2 r2 u2 f u' L2 u' 
4. 51.18 B r2 u B2 D2 L f2 R2 F' D F' L f2 L R' B L' f u' F2 L' R F' f U2 L2 D' R' F' L B2 F u' B' F L' f B2 F2 u 
5. (58.24) F u2 D2 F2 B u f' D r' D' r2 R B2 D' B2 D' r u f' D' R' D2 L' R2 f R2 B R L D f R' L D F2 R2 U u2 D L 
yay


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 28, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> wut
> thats very good
> 
> you must know some eg1.



Thanks, I know just the one case, L' U L R U' R' L' U L


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Thanks, I know just the one case, L' U L R U' R' L' U L R U' R'


Why not execute it as R' F R2 U' R2 F R or R U' R2 F R2 U' R'?
(also I think you added some moves to the end of that )


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Why not execute it as R' F R2 U' R2 F R or R U' R2 F R2 U' R'?
> (also I think you added some moves to the end of that )



I don't know. Fixed it now.
Edit: All the solves in the AO12 were either CLL, stupidly easy ortega, anti-CLL or TCLL.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 28, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Edit: All the solves in the AO12 were either CLL, stupidly easy ortega, anti-CLL or TCLL.



I'd recommend you get onto EG1, it will really change the way you solve and one-looking becomes a lot more easy and fun. Just a thought.


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

2.49 R' B U' L' B' R U' R
First Skewb sub-3.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 28, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> I'd recommend you get onto EG1, it will really change the way you solve and one-looking becomes a lot more easy and fun. Just a thought.



I will, but i think I will finish CLL first


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 28, 2015)

4x4x4

38.39 single, first sub-40! 

So relieved, after being stuck at 40.19 for like 6 months...


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

skewb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-28
solves/total: 994/1001

single
best: 2.49
worst: 23.30

mean of 3
current: 7.71 (σ = 0.96)
best: 5.07 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 5
current: 8.23 (σ = 0.09)
best: 5.79 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 12
current: 8.76 (σ = 1.58)
best: 7.06 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 50
current: 8.22 (σ = 1.70)
best: 7.77 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 100
current: 8.38 (σ = 1.79)
best: 7.97 (σ = 1.52)

avg of 1000
current: 9.45 (σ = 2.06)
best: 9.45 (σ = 2.06)

I was averaging 12 at the start, so I think I'm faster than just sub-10.



Spoiler: Mo3



1. 4.73 R U B R' L U' R' B U' 
2. 4.54 U R B U B' L' B' L' 
3. 5.92 R L' U' B R L R' U' B'





Spoiler: Ao5



1. (20.69) B' R U L' B' L U R U' 
2. 4.73 R U B R' L U' R' B U' 
3. (4.54) U R B U B' L' B' L' 
4. 5.92 R L' U' B R L R' U' B' 
5. 6.72 B R U' B L' B' R' L' R'





Spoiler: Ao12



1. 6.55 B' L U' L' B R B R 
2. 6.67 R' B R L' R L' R' B L' U 
3. 6.07 B' R B L R' L' R' L' 
4. 6.43 B' R' B L' R' L' U R' 
5. 6.36 R' U L' R B' L U' B 
6. 6.33 L R' U' B U' B L U 
7. 8.63 U R' U' L R B' R U L 
8. 8.24 L R U B' R' L U B L' 
9. (10.16) R' L B U B R L' U L' 
10. 7.24 B U B U' R' B' U R' U 
11. (5.78) R L B U R L B U' 
12. 8.08 B U' R U' L B R' B


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

Some new PBs... still terrible though. 

avg of 5: 17.067

Time List:
1. 17.368 F' U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 R' D F R2 F' D L' B L F2 
2. (23.329) R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' L R2 B U F' L R' F' R B 
3. 16.315 B U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L R' F' L D' U' F' R' U2 
4. (15.619) F2 R' B' R' L' D' B2 L F' L2 D R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U 
5. 17.518 U B R2 B' R2 D2 B R2 U2 F D2 U' R2 F' U' L' B U2 L2 U2

avg of 12: 19.378

Time List:
1. 16.658 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' R B' U R2 B2 U B2 L B U 
2. 21.226 B2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' R D2 R' U' L' B' R' D' U 
3. 17.146 B2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 R' B' L' R2 U' B' D' U2 R2 
4. 20.934 U R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B R B2 D2 L' B' L B R' F' 
5. 22.244 F' D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 B' F2 L' D B' D2 U' F2 L' 
6. (16.141) U' B' R U2 F' L' B D F' L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 
7. 19.546 F' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 B2 L' R B' D U2 L F2 D2 L' 
8. (23.356) D B D2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U F' L' R B D U F' 
9. 17.996 D2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 F2 R D L B U L B2 D B2 R' 
10. 21.369 B' D2 B U2 B2 D' F' U' D' L' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 
11. 17.490 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 F D' B2 R B L' U' L2 F 
12. 19.174 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 B' U R' F D2 U' B F2

avg of 100: 20.961



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 21.113 R2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 F' U' R B F R D B U' F' D 
2. 18.029 F D' L2 U' B R D R2 L' B2 U2 D B2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F 
3. 22.009 L' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 U' L2 U' F' L B' D U2 R B D U' 
4. 19.823 L R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 D' U2 F L' D' F 
5. 22.701 F2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 U F R2 U2 L2 U' R D' B2 F 
6. 18.841 B' F2 L' F2 R' D2 R U2 B2 U2 R' B' D2 U2 B' L' D B2 L 
7. 17.960 R' F2 L F' U2 F' U' L' F L2 B U2 R2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 B' 
8. (15.714) L D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' F D' L' U2 R' D2 B' 
9. 23.117 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F' D2 L B F U2 L R2 U R' 
10. (16.057) B U2 L' U' F R' L' U' F2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 R L2 F2 U2 F2 
11. 25.781 B R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F' U2 B L B' L2 U' B' L2 U' L' U 
12. 25.840 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 F' U R2 B D2 B R' B' U' F2 
13. 21.343 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B L F2 U2 L' F' L R' B U' 
14. 20.506 U' F2 D F' L' U' B U2 F L R2 D2 L2 F' B2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 
15. 19.777 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B' R F2 U R2 B2 D2 F L D' 
16. 20.065 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 F' U F2 R U' B L' R2 U F 
17. 24.910 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R F2 U2 R' B' L2 B2 D' L R 
18. 20.064 L' U' B2 U' B2 U B2 U L2 R2 D U' R' B' F2 D F' U' B F' U 
19. 23.788 D L2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L D F2 U' B L2 B' L F' U 
20. 16.658 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' R B' U R2 B2 U B2 L B U 
21. 21.226 B2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' R D2 R' U' L' B' R' D' U 
22. 17.146 B2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 R' B' L' R2 U' B' D' U2 R2 
23. 20.934 U R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B R B2 D2 L' B' L B R' F' 
24. 22.244 F' D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 B' F2 L' D B' D2 U' F2 L' 
25. (16.141) U' B' R U2 F' L' B D F' L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 
26. 19.546 F' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 B2 L' R B' D U2 L F2 D2 L' 
27. 23.356 D B D2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U F' L' R B D U F' 
28. 17.996 D2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 F2 R D L B U L B2 D B2 R' 
29. 21.369 B' D2 B U2 B2 D' F' U' D' L' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 
30. 17.490 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 F D' B2 R B L' U' L2 F 
31. 19.174 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 B' U R' F D2 U' B F2 
32. 21.351 F U2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F D L U' L2 F' R' U L' D 
33. 17.963 B2 F2 R F2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F' R' B U R' F D' F2 D' R D' 
34. 21.777 B2 U2 F U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 L' D R2 U' L R' U' B' U L 
35. 23.959 R' L' B' L B2 U' B2 R2 F R' D2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 
36. 18.611 D2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D2 L F2 D' F' L' R2 B D' 
37. 24.746 L' R' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' R' F' D' B2 L F2 D R2 D B F2 
38. 22.113 L' F2 D' R' U L2 F' R2 B' F2 R' F2 R F2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R 
39. 23.099 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 R2 U R2 F R2 D L B' U2 B2 L' U' B 
40. 16.772 L B' F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B' D B' L R2 F L' B' 
41. 19.330 D2 B U2 F R2 F' L2 B' U2 F R2 D B' D' U' L R2 U2 F L' 
42. 22.110 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D R' B' L2 R2 U B2 D R B' L' 
43. 24.218 U D2 B R U2 F' D2 F' U2 L F2 L' B2 L' D2 R' L2 U 
44. 24.822 D2 F B2 D' R F2 B U2 B' L U2 B2 R L B2 L' D2 
45. 20.482 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U R' B' L D F' D B R2 B2 L' 
46. 22.000 L' R2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' F2 R U2 F' U' L2 D 
47. 17.024 D2 L U2 B2 L U' F R2 L U2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B' 
48. 16.784 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D F2 L2 R' U' B F D B U' L' B R' 
49. 25.194 D' L' U R U2 R2 L2 B' D L2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 B' 
50. 19.109 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 U' R D L' B' U' B2 R B R2 
51. 23.615 L2 B L2 D' R D L2 F L R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 
52. 20.694 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 F' L D2 B L2 R' U' L' B2 
53. 19.233 R' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' U2 L' B2 U' F L2 B 
54. (45.757) L F B D F' D R' B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 L' 
55. 23.984 F2 L' R2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 R' B2 U' B' F' L2 U R' D' R D L' 
56. 19.912 U2 F2 R F2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 L' R' F L D' U2 F D2 F L' R 
57. 20.867 L' F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' F' U' L2 B' F' R U2 B L 
58. 17.407 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' F' R' D' R' F2 D F R F 
59. 17.271 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L' R B2 F R' D' B' R B' D2 F2 
60. 19.143 D L2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B U2 R B2 R2 B' L2 F2 R' U 
61. 21.912 F R F2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D L2 U B D B2 D L F2 
62. 16.659 U' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B' D2 R2 U' B R' D F2 D2 R F' U 
63. 21.508 R2 D R' B R' F2 D B2 U L2 B2 U2 F' L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' 
64. 23.302 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' R F2 L2 B' F2 D2 F R2 F' R 
65. 24.070 R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 D' B D' U' F L' U2 F' D' U' R 
66. 18.030 L2 U2 R2 D R B' D' B' R' U2 B' D2 F B R2 F' R2 L2 B2 
67. 21.644 F R U F' R2 F R2 B2 L D2 F L2 D2 R2 L2 B R2 F' U2 F' D 
68. 25.894 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 F' R B2 U' L' B R2 U2 B' 
69. (45.300) F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 U F' D' L' U' R2 U2 F' L R2 B 
70. 19.522 R' L2 D U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 R' F2 D B F' U L' R' U' 
71. 20.713 B U2 R2 F L2 B' L2 U2 B' F' U' B' R' B D' U L' U2 B' R' 
72. 24.936 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 L U B D B' D2 L F' U2 
73. (25.997) R2 B D2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 L' F' R2 U L' F' L' F L' D 
74. 25.433 F U' F2 D2 B U' L B2 D' U2 R' U2 L' B2 R' D2 R F2 L' B2 
75. 24.973 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U L' B' D R2 B2 D F R' B' D 
76. 21.901 R F2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 F R' D' U' L' U' R D B' 
77. 21.518 D2 B D2 R2 B L2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 F L' B2 D2 R2 D B2 F' 
78. 24.337 U2 F R U' B L2 D R F L' F2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 R2 B 
79. 19.407 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 R' U' B' D' L B' F L F2 
80. (27.563) L2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 B' R2 L' D' F L2 U' F R' F2 L' D2 
81. 17.697 L B R' B D F' L2 U2 B2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L 
82. 22.164 F' D2 B D2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 F U' B' D F R' D' 
83. 23.203 R' B2 F2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 L' B' D2 R D B U' B' F' U2 B' 
84. 19.010 D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U B F U2 F R' U2 B' F' L2 D2 
85. 19.209 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B R F D B R U' F' L B' D 
86. (27.525) R' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D R' D' F U B' R2 D2 R2 
87. 21.902 L U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U B D B2 R B' D B 
88. 17.368 F' U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 R' D F R2 F' D L' B L F2 
89. 23.329 R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' L R2 B U F' L R' F' R B 
90. 16.315 B U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L R' F' L D' U' F' R' U2 
91. (15.619) F2 R' B' R' L' D' B2 L F' L2 D R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U 
92. 17.518 U B R2 B' R2 D2 B R2 U2 F D2 U' R2 F' U' L' B U2 L2 U2 
93. 19.094 F' D' U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' D R' B L R U' R2 U' 
94. 21.690 L' D2 B2 F2 R B2 L R2 B2 U2 B' L2 D' F2 L' R U' L' D 
95. 23.621 R D U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B' L' R2 U2 F D F2 R2 U2 
96. 22.553 D F' U2 L B' R' U R2 B D2 L2 U R2 D B2 D R2 F2 B2 U 
97. 23.145 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 B2 D' L2 U L D2 F' L2 R F R2 
98. 18.558 L R2 F2 D' L2 D U F2 U R2 U' R2 L F' U F L2 D2 R B' L' 
99. 17.950 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U L2 U2 F U2 R' D' U' R F R B2 R 
100. (15.432) U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' D' L' R B' U2 L D' L' U'



Current Ao1000s are around 23 secs.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 28, 2015)

1:14.21 5x5 PB Single with 58 redux and gperm


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 28, 2015)

12.10 PB 3x3 single. Fullstep, just like my last five or so PB's. I think each time I skip OLL or PLL, I screw it the solve because I don't expect it and it throws me off.


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 28, 2015)

Average of 100: 11.02 So close to sub 11 but not yet, mehhhh


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

5x5 stuff.

single
best: 2:57.413
worst: 7:38.239

mean of 3
current: 3:09.562 (σ = 8.25)
best: 3:09.562 (σ = 8.25)

avg of 5
current: 3:10.503 (σ = 7.19)
best: 3:10.324 (σ = 6.88)

avg of 12
current: 3:22.052 (σ = 16.89)
best: 3:22.052 (σ = 16.89)

Average: 4:12.887 (σ = 63.22)
Mean: 4:15.488

My hands hurt.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 28, 2015)

3x3 Ao50: 21.719

best time: 16.473
worst time: 25.977

current avg5: 20.904 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 19.880 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 21.681 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 20.583 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 21.719 (σ = 1.94)
session mean: 21.699



Spoiler



1. 23.713 R2 B2 R' F' L D' U2 F2 D' R' B2 D B2 R2 L' D' U2 R' L B' F2 L' R' B' F 
2. 25.672 U' L D' L2 B2 D L' D B F' D F R' B U' L' F D L U L2 D B U' F 
3. (25.977) D' U2 R L U L2 B2 R B U L B2 F U2 D' R2 U' B2 R' B L2 D F2 D' B' 
4. 24.291 F2 B L U2 B L' R2 D' U R' F B' R B' U2 L2 D' F' B U' F' R D2 F D' 
5. 18.616[PLL Skip] U' D F2 L R B U R2 L2 F R' B' F2 U2 F' L2 F' B U2 R U2 L2 U B L 
6. 19.839 D B2 D R B U2 D R B2 D2 B F' D' R' F2 R D' R F B2 R D2 L2 B D' 
7. 21.531 D R2 F D2 U B2 D2 F2 R' F' U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D' B' L2 D' R B2 U' F' B 
8. 22.614 R2 F2 L2 F' B R2 D' R2 B' R2 U' D L U' F' L' B2 D' F L2 F U2 B' L2 U 
9. 22.603 F D2 B2 U2 D2 L' F' D2 R' D2 U' B R' B L2 F' D2 B' R U D B U' F2 B 
10. 21.791 B R F' U' R B2 U F' L' F2 L' U2 R' F2 D R' D' F2 D L' U' R2 D F R2 
11. 18.132 R B L2 U D2 F2 D2 U2 R B U2 L2 D L2 R2 U' B' R' D F2 D' L' D U L' 
12. 21.327 D' R U2 B L2 B U2 F' U' L U' R D2 R2 U R' F' B D U L D' B2 D B 
13. 17.616 B' U F B L2 D L F2 U2 F' D' L' F D2 B D U' L2 U' F R' D' B F2 U 
14. 24.161 D2 B' U D R2 D2 B L' B2 R2 F D R2 F' U2 B U B2 L U L U' D2 L' F2 
15. 21.815 L B F2 R2 D' B' D2 R F' D' U2 L D' U2 R B' R L2 D B' F2 U2 L' D' F2 
16. 23.291 R' U L' U' R2 U' L2 D B' L D' L' U B U F2 L2 U F L2 U B2 R L2 B 
17. 22.633 R2 D' R D' F' U' D R F' L2 D' R D2 F B2 R' U L B2 F2 D' F D F2 R' 
18. 21.242 U2 R' L2 D' F2 R F B2 R' D B F' D B D B2 F D U B2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 
19. 21.792 R D' F' L2 D2 F' R U2 R B2 F L D U' F U B2 L F2 D' B2 L R B2 U 
20. 22.705 R' L D R' F2 U2 L R' U' D B L2 R D R L2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' R B' 
21. 19.283 L' U L' B' L' R' D B' L2 F2 R2 L B R F2 R L U L2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 
22. 21.682 D2 F L2 U F2 B2 U L' B L' U2 L' F' R2 B R' B2 L2 B2 U R F R D2 B' 
23. 25.061 L' F D R' L U L' F2 U2 L B' R' F' L F' R D' L D' U' L2 U2 D2 L' R 
24. 23.231 U R2 L' B' F' U' F R' L2 B' D R' U L F' D2 R F' D2 R' D F2 D2 L' U2 
25. 24.531 D2 U2 B R' B' R2 D' U B2 F' R' B2 D2 F' R2 D U2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 U' L 
26. 23.275 D2 L' U2 D L' F' L2 R B' U2 R D' L2 F R' L2 U' B' U' B2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 
27. 18.806 D' L2 B2 U2 B' D' B F2 R B' R' F' U R' B' U F B2 U' R D2 L2 F2 D R2 
28. 21.173 B F2 U B2 U L U B2 R2 L2 U2 D' L R2 F D B' L' R F L' B' R' U L 
29. 21.626 D R D' R' L' D2 L R2 D L U2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U' D' L2 U' R2 U R2 D B 
30. 19.661 L' U2 F2 B2 U2 B' U R' B2 L R B D L F R2 D2 U' L' R2 D B' R' D' L 
31. 18.532 F U' F B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U L2 F B U2 F' L B' U2 D2 F2 B' L2 B R D' 
32. 22.884 D2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 F' U' R2 D F B U D F' B D' R U' F2 D' R2 F' U' B2 
33. 19.970 R F2 U2 L2 R' U B F R D2 B2 U R U' R' U L2 U B' D U2 R' L F2 B2 
34. 23.548 F U' D' B U D2 B L2 R' B U' D2 F2 D2 U' B2 U R' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 
35. 19.364 D' U' R' B' L R2 F2 D' U' L' U2 F' L B' U2 B U L B' R' F' D L2 R' B' 
36. 24.884 B' U F R' L' B2 R2 U F2 D2 U2 R2 L' F' R2 L2 U' D B' R U F L2 R2 U 
37. 19.292 D R' B' D U' B' R' F B U' L2 B D2 B R2 B' F' R' D2 F2 R L' D R2 B 
38. 19.503 U2 B' F U F2 B' U2 F R' B D2 F2 U2 D B' D2 B D' F R2 F2 L R' D2 U' 
39. 22.114 L F2 R D2 L2 R2 B R' F2 R D U2 B' F2 D2 B' D B2 D2 L D' F B' U2 D 
40. 22.561 L2 R' F' U2 F' R2 D L R D U2 L' B2 U2 D L' F' B U' D' L' U L' F' U2 
41. 20.980 L U F' L' F R D' U2 B' R' L' D2 R U2 R' L U D2 F' R' B2 R' B' D F 
42. 21.883 F' B U2 R F U2 F' D2 B' F2 L' U R2 L2 F U B F' U2 B2 L' D2 B' R L 
43. 22.316 B2 F R U' L D' U2 L' R U L2 B' L U' D R L U' R B U F2 R2 L F2 
44. 24.000 D' U F' R L' B' L2 B' L' R D' B' U2 F R2 F2 L D' U' F2 L R' F' R' L 
45. 21.490 L U2 L' D2 F U2 L D B2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 R' B2 R' L' F L R2 B' L R' B2 
46. 19.929 F L F L' U' L' F' L' D' B L B2 R U' D' R B' D F D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B 
47. (16.473) D R U' F2 U2 R2 F' D' L' F' R F L2 U2 B' F' R2 L2 D F' R' L U B2 L2 
48. 21.746 B L2 U2 L R U' L B U D L D' R L' U' L F' R2 B2 D F' R L2 F' D2 
49. 21.037 R2 L2 U R2 L' B2 L F B' U2 L2 F' D2 F' U B' F2 L B D2 B R' D U' L 
50. 22.754 L2 U2 B' U F' R' D2 R2 D' R F' L U' R' U2 F2 D2 F' R' U' F' D L2 F' U2



After such a long break from cubing this is shocking. I've forgotten most OLLs and so have to use 2-look and I don't even remember N perms. I was really just focusing on smooth solves. If I brush up on my LL algs sub-20 really shouldn't be a problem, especially since I'm so rust my GuHong is still a little hard control. I definitely need to work on cross as well.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 28, 2015)

3x3 pb's, getting closer to sub-15

14.24 avg12
15.01 avg50
15.27 avg100



Spoiler



15.69, 14.84, 14.62, 13.86, 16.02, 15.20, 14.00, 15.63, 15.72, 10.59, 14.82, 14.20, 16.59, 14.17, 16.29, 15.30, 15.72, 13.24, 13.61, 14.46, 14.75, 16.21, 15.54, 13.66, 16.87, 16.35, 13.22, 17.50, 13.54, 18.00, 14.89, 15.77, 15.99, 16.30, 14.85, 12.68, 17.96, 17.30, 11.97, 16.31, 15.08, 12.92, 15.47, 14.60, 18.09, 18.07, 16.83, 17.64, 16.11, 15.64, 13.73, 16.83, 14.69, 19.86, 14.17, 17.82, 14.55, 16.71, 15.30, 14.19, 15.06, 15.28, 10.93, 12.46, 14.75, 11.80, 14.41, 14.60, 14.99, 19.41, 17.28, 15.07, 14.35, 17.31, 16.02, 13.32, 11.04, 14.81, 13.63, 16.06, 14.27, 13.54, 17.98, 14.42, 14.45, 18.53, 14.16, 15.58, 15.23, 14.99, 14.52, 19.16, 16.07, 15.36, 15.61, 16.33, 17.32, 14.75, 17.90, 16.47, 11.81, 13.69, 15.83, 16.86, 13.45, 16.60, 13.57, 13.57, 14.28, 13.38, 13.90, 15.76, 17.63, 16.78


----------



## imvelox (Mar 28, 2015)

Opened slidy sim after months and that happened:

5.350 15puzzle single (PB is 4.58)
2.678[9.798] 8puzzle BLD single, 7.93 avg. (no DNFs!!)
46.758 35puzzle avg12, 44.402 avg5


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 28, 2015)

Done with ZBLL-U.  Going to start improving recog and then finish up ZBLL-T.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

What are the 3x3x1 UWRs? Got some meh times.

Average of 12: 3.026
1. 4.093 
2. (1.442) 
3. 2.424 
4. 2.136 
5. 4.768 
6. 2.210 
7. 3.349 
8. 4.045 
9. 3.796 
10. 1.943 
11. (6.563) 
12. 1.494


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

imvelox said:


> *2.678[9.798]* 8puzzle BLD single, 7.93 avg. (no DNFs!!)


Never tried this before. Challenging, but fun. But... how is your memo faster than your entire solve? 

also, 2.794, (3.215), (2.680), 3.214, 2.840 = 2.949, pretty much the only Ao5 I've got so far


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

Floppy BLD.

Average of 12: DNF
1. DNF(14.904)[12.795] D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2
2. 19.381[17.136] U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2
3. DNF(13.583)[10.307] U2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2
4. (9.011[6.731]) R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 L2
5. 11.994[10.059] D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2
6. DNF(12.815)[8.275] L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2
7. 17.082[15.797] D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2
8. DNF(23.202)[19.484] U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2
9. DNF(8.263)[6.260] U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L2
10. DNF(20.837)[18.692] L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2
11. DNF(35.070)[31.229] U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2
12. (DNF(13.933)[11.939]) R2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 

Mostly all AUF problems.

EDIT: 7.738[5.812]


----------



## imvelox (Mar 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Never tried this before. Challenging, but fun. But... how is your memo faster than your entire solve?
> 
> also, 2.794, (3.215), (2.680), 3.214, 2.840 = 2.949, pretty much the only Ao5 I've got so far


Ops i meant 0.798 memo
Is that 8puzzle BLD?


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Ops i meant 0.798 memo
> Is that 8puzzle BLD?


oh, ok... thought it could be a typo, but wasn't sure where
Yeah it is.


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 28, 2015)

7.91 Tied PB Average of 5!

8.05	U' R' L2 F2 L U2 B' D' B2 D' R2 U' F U' L U2 F B L B2 U' F' D R' F
8.94	L2 D' B' L2 R D U' B' U B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' B' R2 D2 B U2 R' F' D' F B
7.81	F U R B2 R' F2 R2 L' B U2 B' D F' R2 D U B R' D' R2 B2 U L U' R2
7.66	U B2 F' U' B D F U2 F2 D2 B' R D U F U' R' U2 B' R2 F' D2 U' B' D2
7.86	R2 L' D2 U2 L2 U' L2 R U' F2 D U2 L F2 R D2 L2 B L F2 D L R2 F' L2

Also,

6.10	R2 B2 L R U' R U' R F2 D2 U' R2 D B U' R F U' F L' U R U2 F2 R

Did a U U2' that probably cost me a sub-6...


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

New PB single finally... And Ao12.

avg of 12: 19.029

Time List:
1. 19.399 R' B' L2 B R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 L2 F D' L2 R F D U' B2 R U 
2. (25.220) B2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 F2 R B' U R B2 R F2 L U' 
3. 20.197 D U2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R B R2 U L D R2 D2 U' R' 
4. 16.052 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L U R2 U2 F2 L F R' D' 
5. 19.053 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 L' F D' B R' D2 B R2 B 
6. 15.882 R' F2 L' U R' F2 D2 L' F B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 L2 B2 D 
7. 24.003 B2 D2 R L' U2 L U L F' U2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U 
8. 16.606 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L' F' L2 B' F2 D' B D' U 
9. 19.221 R' B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 B U F D2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 
10. 22.220 B2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 D' F2 R' F' L2 B D' L F2 L2 
11. 17.652 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' U' F2 L2 R' F D2 F D2 F U' L D' F' 
*12. (13.565) F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 B2 R' U2 R2 U' B' L' D' L2 F L B D2 L2*

Still terrible though... I don't know how to get a 12 sec solve.

EDIT: Some noice (aka terrible) PBs.

*avg of 5: 16.843

avg of 12: 18.030*

Time List:
1. 16.052 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L U R2 U2 F2 L F R' D' 
2. 19.053 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 L' F D' B R' D2 B R2 B 
3. 15.882 R' F2 L' U R' F2 D2 L' F B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 L2 B2 D 
4. (24.003) B2 D2 R L' U2 L U L F' U2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U 
5. 16.606 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L' F' L2 B' F2 D' B D' U 
6. 19.221 R' B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 B U F D2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 
7. 22.220 B2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 D' F2 R' F' L2 B D' L F2 L2 
*8. 17.652 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' U' F2 L2 R' F D2 F D2 F U' L D' F' 
9. (13.565) F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 B2 R' U2 R2 U' B' L' D' L2 F L B D2 L2 
10. 20.734 R2 L B L2 F2 U' D2 R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B R 
11. 15.105 D' B2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' U' F' L' F' L' R B' F' U2 
12. 17.772 D2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U' L' U2 L2 B' L' D2 L2 U'*


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 29, 2015)

Blake4512 said:


> Done with ZBLL-U.  Going to start improving recog and then finish up ZBLL-T.



Did you generate any algs for ZBLL-U? Or just learn available ones online?


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 29, 2015)

Ao5 PB!! 12.23 

2. 12.22 R' B2 D F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B R2 F D' U' R' D2 R2 
3. 11.29 R2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 B' D R D' R2 
4. 11.68 D' B L2 D' F B' R D' B' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U L2 
5. 13.48 B2 D F2 U R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D B L' R B' D R' D' R2 B D' 
6. 12.81 L B R D2 L U2 D L B' D2 R B2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 

Improving really fast.


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Did you generate any algs for ZBLL-U? Or just learn available ones online?



I just made a copy of BindeDSA's ZBLL table and used CE or AlgDB for algs that that I wasn't a fan of. I attempted to generate somewhere around one-third of the algs, but I ended up just sticking with the algs in his table or AlgDB for a few cases. I don't really think I generated as many algs as I should have though lol.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 29, 2015)

At my second competition today I got 3rd in 2x2, 2nd in 3x3, 1st in 4x4, 1st in 3x3 OH, and 3rd in 3BLD (Ok so other was a cheap win, only 3 competitors tried and I got all DNFs XD). I'm happy about this  
I was also 2nd in the first round of Pyraminx but failed on the second and didn't make top3 finals. But still good!


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2015)

Average of 12: 8.94
1. 9.05 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 B U' F D L' D' R F' D2 L U' L' 
2. 8.84 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R F2 L' U2 B F2 D' U2 F D' L2 B2 D B 
3. 9.30 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D R B' L2 D U' L' R D' 
4. 9.63 U2 L U2 B2 L B2 L' R' D2 U2 R B' D R B F2 U' L2 B' D2 F2 
5. (12.31+) D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B R2 B U2 F R B L U F' D B' D' B2 D 
6. 9.46 U2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' D' B' F R' F L2 F' D' 
7. 8.40 U' F' D B2 R L U R2 F' L' U2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 
8. 8.55 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 B' R2 F D' B' U' F D' L U' F' L2 R 
9. 9.36 B2 U2 R2 B U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B L' F2 R B D2 R' U L' D' B 
10. 8.52 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 R D2 F2 L B D F2 D R B2 L' U' B' 
11. (7.93) R2 D2 R' U F B U L2 B U D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' 
12. 8.24 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L F2 R B2 U2 L' D' B F' R F' U B F' R2 D2

Finally 
Very happy about this.

This was with keyboard though, I need to get myself a stackmat again.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lots of new comp PBs today!

2x2: 4.19 single, 6.85 average
3x3: 13.69 single, 16.14 average
5x5: 1:54.63 single, 1:59.09 average
6x6: 4:07.53 single, 4:16.08 average
OH: 36.11 single, 39.69 average

Today was a lot of fun


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 29, 2015)

Tracked green/orange pair, good EOline, noticed block over 2x2x1, built blocks on both sides, ZBLL last step.

This solve isn't PB but it is really fast for me. I am excited over this solve not just because it was fast for me but because it is a true ZZ solve. Still have lots of bad habits from CFOP.

11.10 second solve

Scramble: D U2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 L' F2 R' U2 B' U' B R' B2 L D' L

x2' y' // Inspection
D R' U' R F u' // EOline // 6/6
U R' U' R2 *[L L']** U R' U R' L U2' R2 U R U' R' // LB // 17/23
U2 L' U L U L2' U' L U' L' U L // RB // 12/35
R U R D R' U R' U' R U R2’ D' R U' R U' R' // ZBLL-H // 17/52
U' // AUF // 1/53

53 Moves / 4.77 TPS

*** = Noticed block over 2x2x1


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 29, 2015)

I just learnt my 2nd CLL alg!!


----------



## JK (Mar 29, 2015)

haha. I just got an average of 2.02 in competition(0.03s faster than you, Kevin)


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 29, 2015)

JK said:


> haha. I just got an average of 2.02 in competition(0.03s faster than you)



That's a lot faster than me.


----------



## imvelox (Mar 29, 2015)

6.86 D2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B R2 F2 D F R B D' B' R2 B2 D2 F'

yay pull skip / stackmat
Second sub7(the first was 5.40 kek)


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 29, 2015)

7x7 mo3:
4:25.74, 4:25.60, 4:25.37

I must be the most inconsistent 7x7er ever
EDIT: 3:59 single wtf

EDITEDIT:
Session average: 4:25.49
1. (4:25.74) r R2 3f' U2 3l2 L' l' 3d2 3l2 R2 L2 F' 3r2 l' 3d2 3r' B2 3d2 U2 L R 3b R' F2 u' r' F2 r2 l' B' U2 3r r u' r' D2 f2 3f R L' l2 r' 3f 3l' 3f' F l2 3b 3l R 3u2 3b b 3f2 F' 3d 3b L' R2 u2 R' f U2 l2 f' 3u' 3d' D' L2 3b' u' F' 3d2 3l D 3l' f' 3f' 3l2 3r d2 3d2 D' 3b2 L' 3b2 3l2 3d' 3f U f2 3u2 d 3f R l' 3d 3b' b2 f 
2. 4:25.60 r2 B l' 3d' 3b' d' 3f' F B' D2 3u2 r 3r2 d2 3u l' R B l' R' F2 b' B' 3l' 3u' R b2 F2 r' u' D f B R' b' B f2 l2 3u U 3b2 R F2 b2 l d' U 3l f2 d' R2 3r' 3b f U' D' r2 D 3f d f2 b 3f2 3u2 3b' 3u 3b' b D' R D L' 3r2 b' 3u l u2 3r U 3b2 3l u 3d' b2 3d2 3u U2 u2 B2 l' 3b2 3d F R' f' 3l' r2 F2 3u2 3r 
3. 4:25.37 R' 3f' l' r2 d 3u2 l' 3b2 U' F2 u D' 3l' 3r R2 B 3b' 3l F 3r' b U' b R2 3b2 3f' 3u2 B2 b d2 U2 3u2 R2 U2 3l R r' 3d' U d2 3u2 F 3b 3u r' 3u' U2 3b d F L' d U' u' b 3r' R' U2 3b2 3l 3f' F' 3l' F' 3f 3r' l2 D' 3d 3f2 F' u 3f r d l 3f' f' D R2 f2 B' 3d' 3r2 b' 3b2 f 3f2 L u 3l F' 3f2 d' 3l u' 3r' B 3f2 r' 
4. (3:59.34) f' u2 3b' 3r' L2 3l' f' L' 3u2 D' 3f' F' l' B2 3l' R D2 F L U b 3d2 3l2 r2 D' u' 3f2 u b D F' 3f2 3r2 u' U2 b B' L' r U2 B' r f2 B 3r l u' U2 L 3d 3f2 d D 3u2 l' R2 D 3u2 u' 3r2 R' F D 3l 3u' R2 F' d2 l2 b 3l B' R l' r' 3u2 B' l2 3d' d 3u2 R B b' 3b l L2 R 3d2 d2 D' l' R d2 f2 D2 d f' L2 3u2 
5. 4:25.51 U l 3f f2 r U b 3b d r2 d2 r2 3f' F2 r2 3d f2 L' 3d' f' b' l' D2 b2 L l' U' d 3f2 b' U 3r2 b B' l 3l L B R2 l' F b2 B 3d 3u u U' R' 3l' d' U2 B 3l2 r2 f2 3u u2 r2 F U 3u' 3d B R' F r D' F f B' 3d f' R2 d' r' 3l B' l2 3f2 U' R2 b2 U2 L 3l2 3f2 l L' d' b2 l' 3b2 R' 3r' f U 3d2 F' 3d' 3r 



Why am I so inconsistent


----------



## Iggy (Mar 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 7x7 mo3:
> 4:25.74, 4:25.60, 4:25.37
> 
> I must be the most inconsistent 7x7er ever
> ...



Woah nice


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 29, 2015)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=868&cat=11&rnd=1

dosing gj


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 29, 2015)

27.975 4x4 single! 3rd sub 28

edit: 59.969 5x5 single! 3rd sub 1

edit 2: 5x5: 
1:01.415 mo3! (59.969, 1:00.160, 1:04.116)
1:04.067 avg5! (59.969, 1:00.160, 1:04.116, 1:07.926, 1:14.375)


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 29, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=868&cat=11&rnd=1
> 
> dosing gj


Whoa


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 29, 2015)

30.95 single, 35.15 18cm cube ao12
What am I doing with my life


----------



## zhangcy (Mar 29, 2015)

JK said:


> haha. I just got an average of 2.02 in competition(0.03s faster than you)



it's the start of story


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 29, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
9.73 ao 5
1	8.98 U F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 R' D' U L' B' R2 F U L R' 
2	8.79 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' R B2 F R' U' B2 F' L D
3	9.29 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 R2 U' F2 L D' F L U F L' F D' U2 
4	10.91 F D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F' D2 U B' D R F' R2 U' B D'
5	11.51 L2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F R2 D' U2 B F2 L F L2 F'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 29, 2015)

2:32.13 6x6 PB Single! Yay kek


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

53 sec PLL time attacks.


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 9.73 ao 5
> 1	8.98 U F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 R' D' U L' B' R2 F U L R'
> 2	8.79 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' R B2 F R' U' B2 F' L D
> ...


Congrats! First sub-10 I'm guessing?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> Congrats! First sub-10 I'm guessing?



yup! try the scrambles! The sub 12 was disappointing I tied my 10.72 ....


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yup! try the scrambles! The sub 12 was disappointing I tied my 10.72 ....


15.02, didn't have very easy solutions, just a few good FBs.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> 15.02, didn't have very easy solutions, just a few good FBs.



i hate it when someone does well on a scramble and I just fail cuz I dont find the right solution... like on Guroux's 5.xy solve i got an 11...


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

PLLs (in alphabetical order):

1.668, 1.945, 2.740, 2.156, 2.154, 2.128, 2.501, 1.978, 1.219, 1.557, 1.488, 2.531, 3.608, 2.515, 1.987, 1.657, 1.186, 1.574, 2.264, 1.993, 1.649

I hate N perms.


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> i hate it when someone does well on a scramble and I just fail cuz I dont find the right solution... like on Guroux's 5.xy solve i got an 11...



nice sub 10! i looked at some of the scramble and didn't see much easy for first block so... yeah, that 5.99 was crazy. 8 moves f2b and 28 move solution. what's your color neutrality again?


----------



## mpcuber1 (Mar 29, 2015)

17.44, (22.47), 19.06, (14.53), 17.79= 18.10 
Even though this isn't my PB AO5, it was still pretty good for me. The 14.53 was a PLL skip and totally unexpected, and the 17.79 was an H perm.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 29, 2015)

Randomno said:


> PLLs (in alphabetical order):
> 
> 1.668, 1.945, 2.740, 2.156, 2.154, 2.128, 2.501, 1.978, 1.219, 1.557, 1.488, 2.531, 3.608, 2.515, 1.987, 1.657, 1.186, 1.574, 2.264, 1.993, 1.649
> 
> I hate N perms.



You won't if you use these.

[z] U R’ D R2 U’ R [U D’] R’ D R2 U’ R D’
[z] D' R U' R2' D R' [U D'] R U' R2' D R' U


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> You won't if you use these.
> 
> [z] U R’ D R2 U’ R [U D’] R’ D R2 U’ R D’
> [z] D' R U' R2' D R' [U D'] R U' R2' D R' U



No they're the ones I'm using already.


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> You won't if you use these.
> 
> [z] U R’ D R2 U’ R [U D’] R’ D R2 U’ R D’
> [z] D' R U' R2' D R' [U D'] R U' R2' D R' U


I really don't like either of these at all.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 29, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> nice sub 10! i looked at some of the scramble and didn't see much easy for first block so... yeah, that 5.99 was crazy. 8 moves f2b and 28 move solution. what's your color neutrality again?



y neutral EDIT: with white bottom. On your scramble I saw the blue block but then didn't see an easy way to fingertrick it so i did orange instead because DL was in and the blue-orange pair was made.
EDIT: i would tell you what blocks i used but its been a while


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> y neutral EDIT: with white bottom. On your scramble I saw the blue block but then didn't see an easy way to fingertrick it so i did orange instead because DL was in and the blue-orange pair was made.
> EDIT: i would tell you what blocks i used but its been a while



scramble: U2 B2 U L2 D' U' L2 F2 U L2 F R D2 F R' D F' U2 R2
solution: 
y2 z'
F R2 u2 R u (5)
M' U' R (3)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (9)
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 (11)
stm: 28
time: 5.99
tps: 4.67

that's pretty easy to fingertrick in my opinion. Oh, it's green first block. 

anyway, just did an average of 50 with yellow on bottom. the color neutrality dream is getting closer.


number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.07
worst time: 13.76

current avg5: 10.53 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 9.35 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 10.50 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 10.05 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 10.61 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 10.62



Spoiler



1. 9.74 R' D' F2 R' D2 R2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 F R2 B2 D' R2 F B2 D U2 B2 F2 U B L2 
2. 9.62 B L B2 D2 L R U2 L' D' B D' L U2 F' B2 R' D2 U' F' B' L' U2 B D' B 
3. 10.94 F' U B U L2 U' B L' R' D2 B' U R D F2 L U2 L D' B U' L' F2 R2 B2 
4. 10.02 D L F' R D' F' U R' B' R' F B R' L' B D2 L D F2 D U' R' F R' F 
5. 11.15 B R L D2 F' R B' F' U' F D2 L2 D L' U2 F2 R B2 U B2 R U' F2 R' U' 
6. 12.30 D2 L' U' D F' D' U' L2 U F U2 D' L2 B' D' R2 L B' F2 D' F2 D' R' U L 
7. 11.04 U' R D2 F2 U F' D2 F2 U R2 D2 U2 F' R' D2 F U D R' D' U L' F R D 
8. 11.76 L' F' U2 B U L F' D' R D2 F' L' B' F D2 U' R' L' D2 L' F2 B' R' B D2 
9. 10.69 U2 D2 L' R2 B2 L' B' F2 U R2 L' D' B2 D2 F L2 D B' R2 L' B' F R F R' 
10. 10.83 R2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' B2 U2 D F2 L F' B' D' B2 D2 R' 
11. 9.48 B2 L B2 F U L R D' B' L U2 L' B2 U2 D' B U L D2 U2 F' D2 U2 L B' 
12. 11.64 F U' D B L B' D L2 R' D' B2 F' L2 F2 B' R' D2 U' R' F R2 L' B2 R' F' 
13. 11.87 R2 L B2 L F L D B' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B D F' R' B2 U B U2 
14. 10.94 L' F' D' F B2 U2 R2 L D2 F R L' B L B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R B D' 
15. 10.44 L U D2 L2 R2 U L2 U L2 U' B' L2 F' B' U' F2 R L B' F' U' D R' D' L 
16. 10.70 F' B D F' R' B' F' R' D' F B' U' L B' R' B2 R2 D L2 B U2 L U F' R' 
17. 9.20 B' R F2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 R2 B U L' U' R F' U' L' U2 L' D2 B' F' D2 L' D 
18. 11.10 F2 R' F2 L' D F' D B2 D' R' F' U F2 D2 R2 U' L' B2 R' B2 D' U2 B' L R 
19. 9.22 B U L B' D L' U' R' U B2 R B2 U L B R2 D' F2 L' D2 U' L' U L' U2 
20. 10.57 L' U' B U2 L' F U' R2 F' U R2 U' B2 L D2 B F' D' R2 B F' D2 F D F' 
21. 10.45 F2 L F2 B' R2 F' U L2 U2 B' U L' D F U L U R F' L' R D' L R2 U' 
22. 9.95 R' L2 U F R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 F U2 F' R B R' D2 U2 B R2 L' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 
23. 9.66 L' U2 F' L' U R U' F' U' L2 B L' F' U' L B2 U B' U2 B2 D L B F' R 
24. 13.21 R2 D2 L2 D R B2 D' L' R D' B' U' L' F' U2 L2 F2 B' L' B F2 U' L U2 F 
25. 11.06 F' U2 R D' B' U' B' D2 B' F2 R2 L' B U2 R L' F L B' U2 B F D' L2 B' 
26. 9.91 L2 U' L2 U' D R U D B' D2 R B2 U' B R U2 D B' L2 R' U' D F2 B' U2 
27. 8.54 L R2 D L' F U D L' D' F B' L2 R2 F L' B2 F' L' F U D R2 L' D2 R 
28. 10.46 R' L2 B' R2 B U2 D L' R D R' D' F U' R' D' F' D R' U F' D2 F' R F 
29. 10.39 F' B' D B D' R' D2 B U L2 R D' U2 B F' R2 F L' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' 
30. 12.26 D2 F' R F L' R U2 D2 F2 L' B2 U' F2 R' D2 F' R2 F' R F2 B2 R F D2 F 
31. 9.63 L B2 U' F R' U R2 F2 B2 D2 F R' F2 U2 F' R2 B' F D' L' D' B L' B' U' 
32. 8.61 L2 F2 U' L D2 L R D2 B2 R2 L U2 F B L2 F U2 F R B' R' L' B2 F L2 
33. 8.48 L' R U' B D' R2 U2 L' F2 L2 U R2 L D' L U B' R2 F U2 D' L' D2 B2 F2 
34. 11.74 R D' L' F' U L' B' U2 L' F L R' B2 U2 R2 B' L B2 F U B L2 R' D2 U' 
35. 9.81 D2 R L D L' U' R2 U D B2 R U' B R' U R2 U B2 R B' F U2 F' R' L' 
36. 13.09 B2 F R2 F2 U' B D' B' U D' R B' L2 U B F R U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L R 
37. 12.28 L F2 U R L' D' B2 L B R2 F2 R' L2 U F' B R' B2 L' U2 L D B D2 R 
38. 11.49 L U L F2 D2 F' U2 L2 D' F' D' B L' R' F2 L2 D L2 R' D' B U2 R' L2 D' 
39. (8.07) R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 L D' B' L F2 B' L2 F' R2 B F' D2 
40. (13.76) L2 U' F' B2 L2 F B2 D' U' F B' L' F' L' U' R2 F B R B' R F' U' L' U 
41. 9.66 F' D' L' U2 B F' L2 B F U R L2 D2 F U' F2 U2 B' D' F R2 U' F' B2 U 
42. 9.83 F' B2 L' B' U R B' F L R2 F R U F' D2 R2 B' R D B' U R2 U F R' 
43. 12.59 D2 F' B2 U2 D2 F R U F B U' R2 D L' B U R U D F U R L' F2 B 
44. 9.83 B R F2 D' R U R2 L' F2 U2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D2 F' R2 L2 B U F' D2 B2 F' 
45. 10.51 L' U2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' F2 D B' L D R' B2 U D2 R2 U B L2 B2 R2 B2 
46. 11.91 R' U2 R F' R L D' F2 U2 R' F B' D2 B D F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 R 
47. 11.38 B2 D L' R2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 D F R U D' L' R U' L2 R2 B2 L' D2 F' R' F' 
48. 9.27 D B D2 B2 D' U2 F2 B' D B' U2 F' R2 D' L' B F R2 F U L2 F2 D2 F' B 
49. 10.94 U2 R2 B2 L U' D' B' U' F' U2 B2 F' R F B' U2 B U' F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 
50. 9.06 R' U' L' B2 U' B' F R B' R D2 U B2 L F B L F2 R' L2 F2 D' U2 L F'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 29, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> scramble: U2 B2 U L2 D' U' L2 F2 U L2 F R D2 F R' D F' U2 R2
> solution:
> y2 z'
> F R2 u2 R u (5)
> ...



Its easy to finger trick once I see it, but at the time, idk I just skipped over it. Gj on CN! So goin for y2 x2 right?


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Its easy to finger trick once I see it, but at the time, idk I just skipped over it. Gj on CN! So goin for y2 x2 right?



yeah, then i'll be done with color neutrality. i think y2 x2 is enough.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 29, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> yeah, then i'll be done with color neutrality. i think y2 x2 is enough.



Is y2 x2 better than y? Because if you think about it, you use all eight corners, and i use 4. I use the same 4 pairs in 8 different orientations, u use 8 pairs in 8 orientations.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 29, 2015)

Best Ao5 ever. 


Spoiler



WTF!

Avg of 5: 21.75 *(σ=6.59)*
Time List: 
13. 17.97 R' F' U' L2 D' L B L2 B' F2 L U2 F2 R F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 
14. 29.36 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U R' B D' R' D2 L R' B' D B 
15. (17.11) D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B R F' R F2 L' U L2 D' F' 
16. (29.89) D2 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' U' L B D' F' U2 L' D2 F 
17. 17.93 F2 R B2 U2 L2 F U' L2 B' R' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F L2


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Is y2 x2 better than y? Because if you think about it, you use all eight corners, and i use 4. I use the same 4 pairs in 8 different orientations, u use 8 pairs in 8 orientations.



yeah, i feel like it is better.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 29, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> yeah, i feel like it is better.


Way to brag. Well I pretty much did it for you.


----------



## KevinG (Mar 29, 2015)

JK said:


> haha. I just got an average of 2.02 in competition(0.03s faster than you)


Nice!
Better than me... 
XD


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 29, 2015)

Randomno said:


> No they're the ones I'm using already.



have you tried:
R U R' U (Jb perm) U' R U' R'
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R' (or replace y R U R' with f R f' if you prefer)


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 29, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Megaminx OH: 2:32.27
> 
> What's UWR? I suspect sub 2 at least.


I have a 2:30.xy 
 sorry.
Edit : just saw your 2:29. :fp:


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 29, 2015)

8.934 AO12, Pretty sure it's my second best


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R' (or replace y R U R' with f R f' if you prefer)


R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' *F R' F' R U' R'*


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> have you tried:
> R U R' U (Jb perm) U' R U' R'



Yes.



> R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R' (or replace y R U R' with f R f' if you prefer)



Not yet.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 29, 2015)

I won Megaminx at Polish Open and was second in 3x3 (beat Jakub Kipa) 
Also, I lost my NR in Megaminx :<


----------



## mafergut (Mar 29, 2015)

*PB Ao12 19.13*

20.36, 17.17, (22.53), 18.77, 21.81, 17.29, 19.71, 16.79, 19.88, 18.84, (15.66), 20.72 = 19.13


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 30, 2015)

Waat...before today my pb was 12.84 with pll skip. Now I have another sub-13 and two sub-12's...all full-step.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 30, 2015)

So apparently taking long breaks is working really well for me lol.

Anyway, PB Square-1 average of 5!!!!

avg of 5: 9.83

Time List:
1. 9.79 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -1) 
2. (9.28) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
3. 9.76 (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -2) 
4. (20.54) (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/ (pop)
5. 9.94 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

6:50 feet single because I can't do V perms. Not much of an accomplishment but there isn't really a failures thread...


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 30, 2015)

Just smashed all my OH pb's in an ao100, including my first and second sub-30 ao5!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> 6:50 feet single because I can't do V perms. Not much of an accomplishment but there isn't really a failures thread...



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51901-Annoying-fails/page5


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 30, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51901-Annoying-fails/page5



Ninja'd, I was about to post that same link^


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 30, 2015)

Maskow got a 40/44 multi at Polish Open. Second best result ever by him, or by anyone.


joshsailscga said:


> Waat...before today my pb was 12.84 with pll skip. Now I have another sub-13 and two sub-12's...all full-step.


Wow, nice.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 30, 2015)

Got a Stackmat Timer and it's working very well with CCT, although I want it to work with PPT.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Maskow got a 40/44 multi at Polish Open. Second best result ever by him, or by anyone.


We are far the days when a meh Maskow average will not beat everyone.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Popped my 7x7 4 times in one solve.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 30, 2015)

Megaminx

46.11, 49.53, 49.37, 47.04, 48.59, 46.71, (50.39), 47.53, 47.33, (45.97), 48.15, 48.55 = 47.89 ao12 PB with a 47.19 ao5 PB in there

4lll ftw !!!


----------



## thevegita730 (Mar 30, 2015)

3x3 PB: 12.56
Average.. 21 seconds

Yeah.. I had really easy F2L in that solve + PLL skip...

Ermehgawd I feel like such a noob, cause I am...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 30, 2015)

done redux on 4x4 by 15, got all shaky and messed up. still got 30.80


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 30, 2015)

Did you mean redux+cross? That's pretty good  I think my redux+cross pb is 16 seconds


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

3x3 pb single! Sexy - sledge OLL into skip with no AUF. Beats my previous by 2.01 seconds!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 30, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Did you mean redux+cross? That's pretty good  I think my redux+cross pb is 16 seconds



yep, redux + cross should've been soooooooooooooooo much better


----------



## imvelox (Mar 30, 2015)

2:28.88 7x7 PB single!!!

I think it's the first time ever i've never looked at the timer during a 7x7 solve ahah
Super-smooth


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:28.88 7x7 PB single!!!
> 
> I think it's the first time ever i've never looked at the timer during a 7x7 solve ahah
> Super-smooth


Amazing!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> GJ!



FTFY.


----------



## AndersB (Mar 30, 2015)

PB avg of 50: 10.59


Spoiler: Times



10.25, 8.76, 10.78, 11.04, 9.22, (8.72), 10.87, 10.98, 9.72, 10.75, 10.00, 9.45, 11.08, 11.13, 10.48, 10.35, 9.42, (12.59), 12.42, 11.19, 11.30, 9.99, 11.02, 12.41, 9.16, 9.45, 9.80, 10.76, 10.96, (13.27), 10.41, 11.36, 10.66, 10.04, 11.79, 10.60, 12.25, 11.39, 9.60, 11.84, 12.47, 10.92, 10.29, 9.61, 10.15, 10.06, (12.82), 9.89, (8.69), (8.73)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 30, 2015)

6x6 PBs, over the last week:
2:32.13 PB single (2:34.13 Single (oll parity) on cam, probably gonna upload that!)
2:45.55 MO3 
2:46.84 avg5
2:52.20 avg12
2:58.17 avg50

Smashed all my Pbs with the Aoshi! Expecting to be sub 2:45 in three weeks, because German Open is coming up then 
I want a sub 2:45 Single an sub 2:55 mo3 at GO


----------



## mpcuber1 (Mar 30, 2015)

3x3 Ao25: 18.77
Best Ao5 = 17.18
Best Ao12 = 18.47
17.44, 22.47, 19.06, (14.53), 17.79, (22.96), 16.67, 16.87, 19.85, 21.30, 19.84, 20.72, 18.87, 19.07, 19.26, 19.86, 18.65, 18.55, 18.03, 19.71, 17.47, 15.63, 20.56, 18.19, 15.90 = 18.77

5/25 of the solves were not sub 20, so 80% (20/25)were sub 20.  
I surprised myself. Earlier I did break sub 20, but now it hits me that I really am. After so much time (over 1 year) being stuck at sub 20, one or two months ago my times suddenly became a lot better. I broke all my PBs and shocked myself. I still have no idea how I got or will break my current PB Ao5 and Ao12.


----------



## JeLe (Mar 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Popped my 7x7 4 times in one solve.



Congratulations on sticking through to the end of the solve. I would have just given up after a second pop.


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

3x3 last layer training...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-30
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.94
worst: 11.77

mean of 3
current: 6.68 (σ = 1.46)
best: 4.05 (σ = 1.49)

avg of 5
current: 6.92 (σ = 1.03)
best: 5.08 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 12
current: 6.24 (σ = 1.01)
best: 5.35 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 50
current: 6.22 (σ = 1.20)
best: 6.06 (σ = 1.18)

avg of 100
current: 6.25 (σ = 1.20)
best: 6.25 (σ = 1.20)

Average: 6.25 (σ = 1.20)
Mean: 6.28

Time List:
1. 10.02 L D2 R2 F R2 D2 L' F' L' B L F 
2. 6.43 B L F U F' L' U' B' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 
3. 5.74 B U' L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U B U2 B' 
4. 5.27 U2 B U2 B' L' U B U B' U' L 
5. 8.56 U' B' U2 B U2 R' B R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 R' 
6. 5.82 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F U2 L' U B U' B' L F 
7. 6.31 F2 L U2 F2 L F2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 F U' R U' L2 F2 L R' 
8. 7.63 B' R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L' F L' F D R2 B 
9. 3.75 R B U L' B L U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B2 R' 
10. 5.68 B2 D B2 R' F R' F U B2 L2 F' B2 R2 F' U2 
11. 5.42 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' F2 R F' U' F2 
12. 6.51 R2 D R2 U2 R B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' R 
13. 6.23 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 L' F' D' F D L' F2 R2 
14. 8.00 B2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D2 R' D2 L B' L' F2 L2 B' U' 
15. 5.84 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' L D' B' L U B' 
16. 5.88 U L' B L U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B 
17. 5.14 U2 B U2 B' R2 F R2 B' R' F' R B 
18. 6.57 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B' F' U' B2 U' B F' R' 
19. 4.85 B2 R U2 B U' B U B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 L' D2 R B2 
20. 8.21 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B R2 F2 L' F R U R' U F' L' 
21. 5.53 R B2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L' B' L B' R' 
22. 8.61 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R F2 R U2 B L B' F2 
23. 4.32 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 B U L U' L' B' L2 U 
24. 4.01 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 L R' F2 L' R 
25. 6.57 L B R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B2 U' R' U' R B L U' 
26. 6.22 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L B2 R B R' U2 B U2 L 
27. 6.88 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B L B' U2 B' L' B' L2 
28. 5.96 B' R' B L' B' R L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 L' 
29. 6.92 R' F R2 F' U2 B F' U' B' U2 F U R' 
30. 3.96 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R' B' R2 B R' U' F2 R2 
31. 7.66 B F2 D2 R F2 L' F2 R' F L2 F L' B' L U' 
32. 6.19 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L' F L' B2 F2 R' F' R' 
33. 7.24 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 D2 R2 B' L' U L U' L B' 
34. 6.02 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' B D' R2 F L' F L' 
35. 11.77 R2 U R' U B U' B' R B2 U D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 
36. 5.19 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 L F L2 U2 L F U 
37. 7.34 B L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U B 
38. 7.00 U R' L' F' L2 F L' R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D R' 
39. 8.33 B U2 R' U2 R B2 L' B2 L2 U' L' B' R' U R U' 
40. 4.26 B L2 B F2 D2 B R' D' F D' B' F L2 B2 
41. 2.46 B' R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B' U' 
42. 5.42 R D' U2 R2 U' F2 D U2 R B2 D U2 L D' B2 
43. 5.57 L F U F' U' L' B' R B2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 B 
44. 8.87 R F2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 F2 U L U' L' B' R' 
45. 4.97 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F U R U 
46. 6.52 U' L U2 B L2 B' R' U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 L' 
47. 6.47 L' B' U2 F R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 L F2 R F R2 F2 
48. 7.15 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 U L B2 R2 B' L' F2 L2 B' 
49. 6.02 F' L' F2 U' L U D2 R' U2 R' U2 R D2 L F2 L' F 
50. 5.17 F' L F L' U' L' U R' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 R U2 
51. 5.19 L U F U' F' L F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 
52. 3.24 L' F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 L' U' 
53. 6.32 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R D L2 D' F R2 F' R' 
54. 6.25 U' B' R' B2 D2 R' D2 R D2 L' D2 L B' 
55. 5.94 R B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 L B R' B L 
56. 4.55 R2 D' R2 D B2 U' B R' B R' U2 R U2 R 
57. 8.83 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U B2 U L' B' L B U' B2 R' 
58. 8.91 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L' F2 L' F' L F' L' U F' U' L' 
59. 7.54 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 U' B2 R D2 B R' B' L B2 L 
60. 6.31 L' U L2 D R' F R L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U L 
61. 5.40 R F' D2 F U2 F' D2 B F L U' L' U' B' U' R' 
62. 5.62 U2 L' U2 L2 R' F2 L F2 U L' U' F2 L2 F2 R 
63. 5.33 L2 B2 R B R' B L2 F U2 F' U2 
64. 7.71 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B U2 L2 D2 U R' U' R' F' 
65. 3.73 R' U2 L F2 L' F2 R F2 R2 B' R2 D R' D' B F2 
66. 6.09 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' U' B2 U' B2 U R' 
67. 7.74 U R U2 L' U R' U' B' R2 B' R2 B2 L 
68. 5.14 U F2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 F2 U B' R' F' U' F R 
69. 5.64 B' R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 B' 
70. 4.46 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 L D2 L' D2 R D2 B L' B L2 B2 R2 U 
71. 5.37 U2 R U2 R2 D' F U' F' U F' D R 
72. 6.20 L' U2 L' F2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B R' B L 
73. 4.62 B2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' F D' R' D R F' R2 B2 
74. 7.21 L2 B' U' R' U R B' F2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 
75. 5.04 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F R F' D2 F R2 F R2 F2 L2 
76. 1.94 F' U' L F' L' F U F 
77. 9.49 U2 F' U' L' U L2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F' 
78. 5.78 R L2 D L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' F U2 R 
79. 7.39 U' B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F L' B' L2 R' F' L' R 
80. 7.61 B' L2 U2 B U2 L2 B' L2 U B' L' B L' U' L2 B2 
81. 6.25 R2 F2 D2 F L2 F' D2 B D B2 L' B L D' F2 R2 
82. 5.56 F' U' L2 D' L2 U L D F L' F U2 F' 
83. 5.21 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' R B D2 F2 L R' 
84. 8.37 L' B2 R D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 U' B U' B' D2 R' F2 
85. 6.28 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B' U R2 U R2 U' B 
86. 4.74 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L B' L' U L B L 
87. 9.55 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 R' B L U2 B' L U2 R' 
88. 9.93 B L D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R2 U' R U B L U' L' 
89. 7.79 U R U R' U F R' F2 D2 F R2 U2 B' L2 B R' 
90. 5.54 F' U F2 D B' R B R2 U' B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F 
91. 6.06 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B' R' B R2 F' R F 
92. 5.97 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U' L B' R U2 B' R' B2 L 
93. 6.22 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R F R F2 U' F L F L' 
94. 4.98 U' F U2 R' F2 R F2 L' U2 L F' 
95. 5.06 R F2 L' D2 B' D' R D R' L F2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 L U2 
96. 5.77 F' B L' B' L' F2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 F 
97. 7.74 B2 F2 R D2 R' B2 F L U L2 U' L2 U' F 
98. 7.75 L' F2 L2 R2 B L2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' U' L2 U L2 U2 
99. 7.27 L' B L' B' L2 F U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 F' 
100. 5.02 B' U' B U R L2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 R'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> 3x3 last layer training...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-30
> solves/total: 100/100
> ...



Oh noice. I should try this. I'll probably average 5-8.


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Oh noice. I should try this. I'll probably average 5-8.


No inspection of course.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> No inspection of course.



6-9 then.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 30, 2015)

New 3x3 PB Ao100. Shaved almost 3 tenths off my previous one.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-30
solves/total: 120/120



Spoiler



single
best: 16.67
worst: 28.08

mean of 3
current: 22.46 (σ = 4.91)
best: 18.38 (σ = 2.01)

avg of 5
current: 20.98 (σ = 2.40)
best: 18.49 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 20.65 (σ = 1.85)
best: 19.78 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 50
current: 20.76 (σ = 1.51)
best: 20.52 (σ = 1.25)



avg of 100
current: 20.74 (σ = 1.47)
* best: 20.63 (σ = 1.45)*

Average: 20.66 (σ = 1.52)
Mean: 20.75

Time List:


Spoiler



19.05, 22.30, 21.04, 16.67, 22.23, _22.97, 20.83, 18.48, 19.16, 23.28, 17.82,16.71, 20.61, 20.00, 19.72, 19.82, 21.92, 23.60, 19.82, 17.88, 20.65, 21.73, 24.95, 18.52, 20.61, 20.71, 22.82, 19.99, 20.73, 23.54, 18.71, 20.45, 22.11, 18.09, 20.07, 17.32, 20.58, 21.68, 23.19, 26.11, 21.07, 20.55, 22.09, 22.63, 20.03, 27.52, 19.48, 18.75, 18.82, 20.76, 22.96, 20.71, 20.93, 23.14, 18.93, 19.49, 20.28, 19.62, 22.02, 19.82, 20.28, 21.79, 20.34, 20.21, 19.91, 19.27, 18.77, 17.80, 20.04, 22.67, 20.20, 18.41, 18.87, 23.62, 20.72, 20.00, 19.34, 22.50, 23.02, 19.88, 21.18, 20.83, 23.34, 20.94, 22.60, 22.97, 20.67, 18.31, 21.08, 20.25, 19.94, 23.02, 21.05, 21.23, 17.89, 21.10, 20.38, 21.48, 20.70, 20.56, 18.30, 21.17, 22.17, 18.11, 18.42_, 24.75, 22.58, 19.49, 18.78, 22.20, 19.77, 20.39, 22.49, 21.92, 17.98, 16.88, 23.65, 28.08, 20.30, 19.00


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 30, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-30
avg of 5: 3.36

Time List:
(1.46), 4.10, (5.34), 4.50, 1.49

this is the stupidest pyraminx ao5 I've ever gotten


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 30, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-30
> avg of 5: 3.36
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Ooh, what were the scrambles?


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 30, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Ooh, what were the scrambles?



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-30
avg of 5: 3.36

Time List:
1. (1.46) L R U' R' U' L' B' U' l b' u 
2. 4.10 B R U L B' U' L U r b' u' 
3. (5.34) U B R U R L' B' L' l' r' b' u 
4. 4.50 L B R' B' R' U' L B' r b' 
5. 1.49 L U R' L R L' U' L b'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 30, 2015)

OMG 6.23 single!!!!!!!
F2 L U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' D2 R' F' D' F R2 B' L F U R'
y x
U' M' B'
R' U R' U r' U R U' R' r2 U R'
R U' L' U R' U' L
M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M
39 STM = 6.26 TPS what!!!!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-30
> avg of 5: 3.36
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (1.46) L R U' R' U' L' B' U' l b' u



Do the tips count as extra moves? Otherwise that's not a legal scramble.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> OMG 6.23 single!!!!!!!
> F2 L U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' D2 R' F' D' F R2 B' L F U R'
> y x
> U' M' B'
> ...



watttt 10.50 pb ao 12!!!
EDIT: never mind: 10.41


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> OMG 6.23 single!!!!!!!
> F2 L U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' D2 R' F' D' F R2 B' L F U R'
> y x
> U' M' B'
> ...



wow! crazy tps! sad that you did R' instead of r' for the last move of second block. i think you save around 5 moves.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 30, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> wow! crazy tps! sad that you did R' instead of r' for the last move of second block. i think you save around 5 moves.



but i executed it as R' not r'. Besides, the tps is only because i one-looked F2B. And my LSE is a lot better now. anyway,
SSSSSUBBBBBBB 11!!!!!!!!!!!!
10.83 ao 50!!!!!!!!!
and three more sub 10 ao 5s!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> but i executed it as R' not r'. Besides, the tps is only because i one-looked F2B. And my LSE is a lot better now. anyway,
> SSSSSUBBBBBBB 11!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 10.83 ao 50!!!!!!!!!
> and three more sub 10 ao 5s!!!!!!!!



you may have surpassed ryan now. don't know if he has a sub 11 average of 50.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 31, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> you may have surpassed ryan now. don't know if he has a sub 11 average of 50.



Meh. I've learned not to brag or guess.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 31, 2015)

avg of 12: 8.84

Time List:
1. 8.70 L' D' L2 F R U' F2 D' R' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 D2 B2 F 
2. 8.77 R' D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 L U' B' R B2 D' F' L F 
3. 9.72 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B L' F L D2 R2 U' L F' R' 
4. 8.74 U L' F2 B' L B' U' B' U2 R D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' 
5. 9.85 B2 L U D' F R' L2 U' F' U2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D' 
6. 9.18 R L U R2 U' F R' F U' R2 B2 U' D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' 
7. 7.92 L' B' R2 B R' F2 D' F2 B2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 U' 
8. 8.18 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F' L2 R F U F' L B2 L' R' 
9. (10.29) F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D L' B' L F U R2 F D L2 R 
10. 8.65 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D L2 D L B U' F2 L' F2 D F' L' B 
11. 8.74 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U' L R F L' B2 L2 F U F 
12. (7.29) R' L B2 D' L U2 B U D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 B2

PB by 0.03!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 31, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Do the tips count as extra moves? Otherwise that's not a legal scramble.



Yes they do.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 31, 2015)

38.xx 4x4 solve. First PB in a while. The solve before it was 43 seconds, so that's my best MO2 ever, I'm sure. Didn't break any average PBs, though.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 31, 2015)

Megaminx... wtf

(42.84), 45.93, 45.49, 45.06, (48.52) = 45.49 ao5 PB with single PB in there


----------



## JemFish (Mar 31, 2015)

19.83 3x3x3 average (meh), but with a PB single that beats my previous PB by almost a second. It was full-step but was an OLL I happened to know; F2L was incredibly smooth - all 4 pairs were formed, and they kept coming out of nowhere wanting to be inserted.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Mar 31, 2015 8:10:00 PM - 8:34:37 PM

Mean: 19.71
Average: 19.83
Best time: 12.73
Median: 19.96
Worst time: 24.00
Standard deviation: 2.38

Best average of 5: 18.54
4-8 - (12.73) 17.15 19.74 18.74 (20.41)

Best average of 12: 19.66
1-12 - 18.78 20.12 21.19 (12.73) 17.15 19.74 18.74 20.41 (21.20) 20.90 20.59 19.02

1. 18.78 R2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' U B' L' U' L F' R L2 D' B U2
2. 20.12 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' F' U2 R B' D L U L
3. 21.19 D R2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L' B U B2 L2 U' F R2 D2 L D'
* 4. 12.73 L2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F R D' L F' D L2 D2 L2*
5. 17.15 D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L B R' L' D F2 L D F D U'
6. 19.74 R2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 L B' L U' B' R F D' U' L'
7. 18.74 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 L' F' R2 U' R' B' D' B' U R' U'
8. 20.41 F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 F R2 U L F L B' R2 D2 L' U'
9. 21.20 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' D' F U B2 R' D2 R2 F' R2 U'
10. 20.90 U R2 U L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 L U2 L2 F2 R D' L' D2 U
11. 20.59 R2 D U B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F' D' L' B2 F R2 F2 R' B D U'
12. 19.02 B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 D B' L' D R' F2 D2 F'
13. 24.00 D F2 D F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' R' L' D' B' U2 R' L U R' F'
14. 22.16 D2 B2 D U R2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L' U' F D F' D2 L' D B' D2 U
15. 18.67 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B' R D2 F' L' B U' B' R' U2
16. 23.52 D B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L' B U' F' R' U2 R' L2 D' B2 L'
17. 15.57 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D F' D' F' L' D2 L2 D' B' R D'
18. 22.19 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 D' U R L D' F D2 R U2 L2 B' L
19. 19.41 U R2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D B' F L' U R2 L2 F' L' U L2
20. 21.81 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F' U2 R B' D2 F R B U2 B D'
21. 17.99 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D U2 F2 U2 B2 L' F R' U' R B' U2 L' U F2 U'
22. 17.92 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D L' B R' D F' D U2 R' F D'
23. 20.68 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 D R' U2 F' D' F R2 U B' D U
24. 19.96 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 F' U L U B L F' U'
25. 18.33 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 D F R2 L' D' U2 F2 R B' F' R' U'



*EDIT*:

I forgot to mention that this was my first recorded 25 solves using my new QJ timer. (In some previous posts I said I got a Stackmat timer; I lied.)


----------



## mafergut (Mar 31, 2015)

JemFish said:


> 19.83 3x3x3 average (meh), but with a PB single that beats my previous PB by almost a second. It was full-step but was an OLL I happened to know; F2L was incredibly smooth - all 4 pairs were formed, and they kept coming out of nowhere wanting to be inserted.
> 
> * 4. 12.73 L2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F R D' L F' D L2 D2 L2*



Got a 9.49 after a few repetitions  (1st time I got a 12.54).

I solved it like this. Not 4 but 3 pairs were already made, but the 3rd one was very easy to spot anyway. Was this what you did?

y' B L' R' F R D'
y R U' R'
U L U' L'
U L' U' L U' L' U L
y R U' R'
Anti-sune
G-perm


----------



## imvelox (Mar 31, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Megaminx... wtf
> 
> (42.84), 45.93, 45.49, 45.06, (48.52) = 45.49 ao5 PB with single PB in there



What the hell 
Do some videos pls, i really want to see how you solve


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 31, 2015)

8.67 single with PLL Skip


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 31, 2015)

(15.92)
Lol OH single
B R2 F' L B L F2 U L' U' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 D2 B2
Reconstruction
y2 x'
U' R U' x' D2 R' F2// EO LINE
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'// F2L 1
L R' U2 R// F2L 2
z U R U2 R'// F2L 3
U2 R U' z'// F2L 4 (Multislotting)
R' U R U2 L' R' U R' U' r x'//COLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U R'//EPLL (U-Perm)
50 stm/15.92= 3.14 TPS!!!! PI tps!!!


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2015)

1.410[0.689] 8pzlBLD. 11 moves, 15.256 TPS.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 31, 2015)

TDM said:


> 1.410[0.689] 8pzlBLD. 11 moves, 15.256 TPS.


not bad, what do you average?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 1, 2015)

avg of 12: 8.74

Time List:
1. 8.33 B' L2 F R' F U F2 L B D2 R U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 L 
2. 7.75 R' U F2 D U2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 R2 F R2 U2 L B F2 R B' F2 
3. 9.14 F' B2 R D2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 R B2 U' F' L2 B' L D2 F2 D R 
4. 9.08 F2 D R2 F L' D' F R' D' B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 F' 
5. 9.34 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D L D2 F2 L' D B L B2 D' R2 
6. (6.73) U2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D U B2 U B2 R' F' U' R2 D' B L2 U L' R' 
7. 8.89 B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L U L B' D2 B' F U L2 
8. 9.15 R2 U L2 R2 U L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L D L2 B F2 R' D' B L2 U' 
9. 7.92 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R D2 F D2 F2 U B R2 D L' 
10. (9.90) R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F D B L2 F' D U L' R' B L 
11. 8.92 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D' F R B2 L B' D' F2 L2 B2 L 
12. 8.93 U B D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 F R2 D2 B2 U F D F2 L B2 L' B U'

PB! Getting closer to global sub-9 average.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Apr 1, 2015)

17.44, 22.47, 19.06, (14.53), 17.79, 22.96, 16.67, 16.87, 19.85, 21.30, 19.84, 20.72, 18.87, 19.07, 19.26, 19.86, 18.65, 18.55, 18.03, 19.71, 17.47, 15.63, 20.56, 18.19, 15.90, 21.80, 17.65, 22.82, 17.65, 21.41, 20.75, 19.45, 20.47, 21.17, 20.30, 18.53, (23.01), 16.41, 18.43, 21.97, 15.86, 18.71, 17.21, 22.30, 19.90, 17.71, 14.57, 17.56, 18.65, 16.40 = 19.01

stats: 
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.53
worst time: 23.01

current avg5: 17.22 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 17.11 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 18.24 (σ = 1.76)
best avg12: 18.24 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 19.01 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 19.00

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
So close to sub 19 Ao50   
This is still better than my old Ao50 at least. Hopefully when I complete my Ao100 I'll have a sub 19 Ao50.
Btw, how do you calculate an Ao50. How many of the worst and best times each do you take out? The timers I use
never give me the Ao50.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 1, 2015)

10.97 ao 100.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 10.97 ao 100.



What is your average movecount?


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 1, 2015)

In my first four days switching to Yau from redux, I've gotten a pb ao5, 2nd and 3rd best singles ever, and dropped my global average in 4x4 by 4 seconds.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 1, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> What is your average movecount?


55 maximum, usually 50-51


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 55 maximum, usually 50-51



yeah, i'm 50-52 too. i blame it on bad first blocks and dot execution.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 1, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> yeah, i'm 50-52 too. i blame it on bad first blocks and dot execution.



Low 50s is great. No need for blame.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 1, 2015)

I average around 49-50 lately, i've been working on movecount stuff
NEW PB!!!!!!ZOMG
9.47 WEEEEEEEEEE
11: (9.47)	D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 F' D' U F U L2 R2 U2 R' 
x2
R' D2 U2 r' U2 r' F// FB
After I can't reconstruct. It led to a F sexy F' and after EO it was an EP skip so not full step.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 1, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I average around 49-50 lately, i've been working on movecount stuff
> NEW PB!!!!!!ZOMG
> 9.47 WEEEEEEEEEE
> 11: (9.47)	D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 F' D' U F U L2 R2 U2 R'
> ...



Nice. 49 is great. The only thing to change when ur sub 9 ish is to learn some lse tricks to get like 10 move lse and 45 ish move solves.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 1, 2015)

I intuitively learned some UL+UR arrow cases and it really speeds up your LSE


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 1, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I intuitively learned some UL+UR arrow cases and it really speeds up your LSE



What are these "arrow cases" I hear about?


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 1, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> What are these "arrow cases" I hear about?



the 4 flip eo case where 3 bad edges on top and one bad edge on bottom.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

10.126 3x3 single OLL skip. I'm so mad right now, so close to sub 10


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 1, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> the 4 flip eo case where 3 bad edges on top and one bad edge on bottom.



thanks


----------



## JemFish (Apr 1, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Got a 9.49 after a few repetitions  (1st time I got a 12.54).
> 
> I solved it like this. Not 4 but 3 pairs were already made, but the 3rd one was very easy to spot anyway. Was this what you did?
> 
> ...



Oh, my bad. It was probably only 3 pairs that were already made, you're right. I can't remember what I did but I think my F2L was similar to yours, although I doubt that my LL had a G-perm because it takes me about 3.5 seconds to execute it. Dang, I should have reconstructed immediately after the solve.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ao100 on qqtimer:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.53
worst time: 27.13

current avg5: 18.45 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: 16.93 (σ = 0.60)

current avg12: 19.03 (σ = 2.02)
best avg12: 18.08 (σ = 1.36)

current avg50: 19.67 (σ = 2.17)
best avg50: 18.86 (σ = 1.67) Yay sub 19

current avg100: 19.32 (σ = 2.00)
best avg100: 19.32 (σ = 2.00)

session avg: 19.32 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 19.39


----------



## Cale S (Apr 1, 2015)

3.61 skewb avg12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-1
avg of 12: 3.61

Time List:
1. (1.81) R' U' L' U R B' R L U' 
2. (5.23) R U L B' R B R B 
3. 3.22 U' R U L' R' L B' R' 
4. 3.42 U' L' B' R L' R' B R 
5. 4.29 R' L' U' B R' B U' L' U 
6. 4.83 L' U R' B U L' B' U' R' L' 
7. 3.08 R B L' U L' U' L' R' 
8. 3.67 R' U' L' U B' R' U B' R' 
9. 4.84 R' B R' L U' R U R' 
10. 2.30 B R' B L' R U' B' L B' 
11. 2.46 L B' R' B R' B L' B' R 
12. 4.00 L R' L R L B' U' R' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 1, 2015)

18.16 OH ao50

16.09 ao5
17.51 ao12
12.65 single
Bunch of full step and non-full step sub-15 singles too.


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> not bad, what do you average?


I can't really tell because I DNF so often, but around 3.5.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 1, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Oh, my bad. It was probably only 3 pairs that were already made, you're right. I can't remember what I did but I think my F2L was similar to yours, although I doubt that my LL had a G-perm because it takes me about 3.5 seconds to execute it. Dang, I should have reconstructed immediately after the solve.



Anyway, a very, very good F2L. My full step PB is now 14.52, two full seconds more than it took me to solve this scramble on 1st try, even with a G-perm (which also takes me around 3 seconds, I think). My lucky PB (with PLL skip) is around the same time as this (12.49) so, really, a very good solve all in all. I wish I could count it as PB, hehehe (at least the initial 12.54, not the sub-10 I managed to do after 4-5 solves).

Regarding the PLL, perhaps you did Anti-sune in a different orientation / with different alg and it led to a different PLL. I do it with the 2x2 square on the up-right (R U2 R' U' R U' R'). Which means that, with a different OLL and a better PLL the time could be improved


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 1, 2015)

Yay for 7x7:
After 3 months of non practicing, I got this:
4:21.61 PB Single
4:29.40 PB mo3
4:32.088 PB avg5

PB Single before this was 4:34, mo3 was 4:47 und avg5 even above 5


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

This is an accomplishment for the entire forum... We have broken the HTML by shear amount of posts!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 1, 2015)

Average: 2.25
Best: 1.20
Worst: 3.21
Mean: 2.23
Standard Deviation: 0.76

1: (1.20)	F' R2 F' U F' R U2 R2 F
2: 1.50	U R' U' F' U' F R' U
3: (3.21)	F' R U2 R2 U' R' U
4: 2.78	U' F2 R' U F' U2 F U2 R'
5: 2.46	R' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' F' U2


Nice 2x2 AO5, first 2 scrambles are sub 1able for fast people

EDIT: misscrambled the first solve, it was a 3 move layer with a left sexy sledge CLL with no AUF.


----------



## EMI (Apr 1, 2015)

Square-1 PBs 

Average of 12: 12.38
9.99, 13.15, (17.04), 14.27, 12.07, (8.83), 12.09, 11.92, 11.36, 14.56, 10.42, 13.93
Average of 50: 13.72
16.87, (17.47), 12.65, 16.29, 13.89, 14.49, 14.78, 15.01, 13.96, 11.11, 16.66, 13.48, (9.84), 13.51, 11.58, 16.50, 11.06, 12.82, 12.71, 14.80, 13.31, 12.30, 16.64, 17.19, (18.38), (17.76), 12.04, 11.71, 15.51, 11.07, 11.34, 13.57, 13.26, 16.56, (9.99), 13.15, 17.04, 14.27, 12.07, (8.83), 12.09, 11.92, 11.36, 14.56, 10.42, 13.93, 11.40, 14.26, 13.90, 16.62
Average of 100: 14.06
14.27, 16.95, (23.36), 13.06, 15.75, 12.64, 13.00, 15.64, (9.91), 14.29, 16.16, (21.40), 15.07, 14.65, 11.79, 12.39, 12.25, (19.14), 12.34, 11.59, 15.84, 14.18, 16.70, 14.23, 13.38, 13.84, 17.97, 18.67, 12.67, 14.96, 15.56, 14.53, 13.09, 13.61, 13.52, 13.00, 11.16, 12.38, 17.39, 14.60, (9.71), 12.73, 14.62, 14.65, 15.21, 11.99, 14.87, 13.32, 13.80, (20.18), (19.57), 16.87, 17.47, 12.65, 16.29, 13.89, 14.49, 14.78, 15.01, 13.96, 11.11, 16.66, 13.48, (9.84), 13.51, 11.58, 16.50, 11.06, 12.82, 12.71, 14.80, 13.31, 12.30, 16.64, 17.19, 18.38, 17.76, 12.04, 11.71, 15.51, 11.07, 11.34, 13.57, 13.26, 16.56, (9.99), 13.15, 17.04, 14.27, 12.07, (8.83), 12.09, 11.92, 11.36, 14.56, 10.42, 13.93, 11.40, 14.26, 13.90

Unfortunately the camera stopped recording in the middle of the average of 12  I'll check how much is lost. Edit: The 10.42 is missing, will propably upload anyway


----------



## Myachii (Apr 1, 2015)

4x4 Double Parity PB single: 51.36

Also got my first counting 11 in a 3x3 ao5


----------



## mafergut (Apr 1, 2015)

At long last!!!!!!! 3x3 sub-20 Ao50.
Not by much and I had to do a 125-solve session to make it but... sub-20 anyway!!!!
Also PB Ao100.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-1
solves/total: 125/125

single best: 16.55 worst: 25.85
mean of 3 best: 17.86 (σ = 0.63)
avg of 5 best: 18.53 (σ = 0.67)
avg of 12 best: 19.56 (σ = 1.12)
*avg of 50 best: 19.95 (σ = 1.20)*
*avg of 100 best: 20.49 (σ = 1.74)*

Time List: (for the best Ao50 only)
19.25, 19.60, 19.66, 18.09, 18.70, (24.74), 19.66, 20.62, 20.58, 21.18, 18.05, 18.43, 19.55, 20.91, 20.55, (17.28), 20.49, 18.68, 22.46, 20.73, 19.32, 20.52, 18.75, 18.93, 20.85, 20.41, 21.21, 21.44, 18.77, 19.05, (17.77), (17.61), 20.81, 19.32, (23.75), 20.61, (23.01), 19.85, 17.80, 21.69, 22.44, 18.49, 20.25, 19.74, 18.29, 19.95, 20.47, 22.44, 19.27, 19.93


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> 7.51 Roux single in the Sunday contest. Can't reconstruct because I don't have the scramble. 3rd best single ever, including CFOP times.


That week's over now, so:

L' B L2 U L2 D R' D2 B2 U2 L' F D' L2 U' B' L' U L U' F' L2 B' R2 D' 

y2 x'
U2 R' U R r U' R' U2 R'
U2 R' U' R
u' M2 u
U' F R U R' U' F'
U2 M' U' M
U M' U2 M U M2
U M U2 M U2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 1, 2015)

Finally finishes learning EG-1 ! Noe i am gonna drill them in and then learn EG-2.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> That week's over now, so:
> 
> L' B L2 U L2 D R' D2 B2 U2 L' F D' L2 U' B' L' U L U' F' L2 B' R2 D'
> 
> ...



that's a pretty cool solve


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> that's a pretty cool solve


Thanks  It was very lucky though; it's unlikely I'll beat it for a while.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 1, 2015)

*2x2x2 3.42 Ao150* (keyboard) - far too many lucky scrambles though. Still, progress 

best time: 0.77 - F' U2 R2 F U
worst time: 7.32

best avg5: 2.70 (σ = 0.06)
best avg12: 2.99 (σ = 0.38)
best avg100: 3.37 (σ = 5.28)


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 1, 2015)

Ollie said:


> *2x2x2 3.42 Ao150* (keyboard) - far too many lucky scrambles though. Still, progress
> 
> best time: 0.77 - F' U2 R2 F U
> worst time: 7.32
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

15.748 ao100, PB by like .14 seconds. Yay! First time that I've broken it in like 5 months, then again I've done 4x4 and 5x5 mostly.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 2, 2015)

close to sub-4 on skewb


Spoiler: 3.97 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-1
avg of 25: 3.97

Time List:
1. 3.52 R' L' U B U' B L' B' 
2. 3.80 B U' L R L B' L' U B 
3. 3.25 R B' L R B R U' L' R' 
4. 3.26 R' U' R' U' L U B U R' 
5. 3.49 B' L' B L U' B R' U' B 
6. 3.75 U' L U' R B' R L U' 
7. 5.23 L' R U R B R' B L' R 
8. (6.34) R' L' B R' L R' L U R' 
9. 4.29 L' R' B' U L B R' B R' 
10. (1.37) L B' U' L R' L' B R' 
11. 4.78 U' R L' U R U B R U' 
12. 3.47 L U' B' R U L' U L' 
13. 3.85 R' L' B U B' R B R' U' 
14. (6.85) R U' B' R' L U L' R' L 
15. 2.90 L' U' L' R' L B' R B' 
16. (2.68) U L' R' L' U' L' R L R 
17. 4.44 L U' B U R' B' U L' U' 
18. 5.32 U L B' R' B' R L R' 
19. 3.40 L R U' R L' U R' L' 
20. 3.67 L U B R' U' B U B' 
21. 5.17 U L U R' U' L' R L' 
22. 5.14 R' B L' U' R' L U R' 
23. 3.87 L' R B' U L' U R' U' B' 
24. 3.70 B' L R' L' U L' U B' R 
25. 3.09 U R B' U' R' L B R' L'





Spoiler: 4.05 avg50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-1
avg of 50: 4.05

Time List:
1. (1.37) L B' U' L R' L' B R' 
2. 4.78 U' R L' U R U B R U' 
3. 3.47 L U' B' R U L' U L' 
4. 3.85 R' L' B U B' R B R' U' 
5. (6.85) R U' B' R' L U L' R' L 
6. 2.90 L' U' L' R' L B' R B' 
7. 2.68 U L' R' L' U' L' R L R 
8. 4.44 L U' B U R' B' U L' U' 
9. 5.32 U L B' R' B' R L R' 
10. 3.40 L R U' R L' U R' L' 
11. 3.67 L U B R' U' B U B' 
12. 5.17 U L U R' U' L' R L' 
13. 5.14 R' B L' U' R' L U R' 
14. 3.87 L' R B' U L' U R' U' B' 
15. 3.70 B' L R' L' U L' U B' R 
16. 3.09 U R B' U' R' L B R' L' 
17. 4.20 B R L' B' L R B R' 
18. 4.92 B L B U L' R' B L 
19. (2.05) U' B' L U' B' R U B' 
20. 3.29 R' B R' L U' L R' U R' 
21. 4.65 U' R' B U' R' B' R B' 
22. 4.58 R U' B' L' B' L R' L' 
23. 4.39 U' R' B' U' R B U' B R 
24. 4.20 L' U R' L' R U L R' 
25. 3.98 B U R' U' R U B U' 
26. (2.24) R' B' U L U B L R' L' R 
27. 4.60 L' U L' B' L' R B' R 
28. 4.35 R U' L U' R U' R' U L 
29. 3.75 B R' U' R L' R U' B' 
30. 5.04 U R U B' R L' U' L' 
31. (5.46) R B' U' R' U R' B' R' 
32. 3.64 L' R' L U' L U R U' L 
33. 3.53 R U L' U L' B L B L 
34. 3.59 U' L' U R' B U' B' R' 
35. 3.84 U' L' R' L' B' R' U' L' U' 
36. (7.45) B' L B U L R U' B' 
37. 4.75 L' R B L U' R U B' 
38. 4.19 U' B' U' R L B' U' B' 
39. 3.68 R' L U' R' B' L' B' R 
40. 4.46 U L U R' B' U' R' U' 
41. 4.01 R' L' U R L B' L' B' 
42. 4.88 L' B' R B' L U' B' R' L 
43. 3.57 L' R L' B' L U B R' L' 
44. 4.60 U B' R' L' R' B U L' B' 
45. 3.42 L R U B U R B' U' L 
46. 3.40 B R B' R B' U L' R U 
47. 3.60 B R' U' L' R B' L B R' 
48. 3.70 U' L B' U' L B R' L' 
49. 4.20 R' L' B R U L' U B' L 
50. 3.56 L' B' U' R B' R B' L R'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 2, 2015)

7x7

2:54.81, 2:45.02, 2:37.83 = 2:45.89 mo3 and single PB


----------



## Berd (Apr 2, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7
> 
> 2:54.81, 2:45.02, 2:37.83 = 2:45.89 mo3 and single PB


Roll it!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Roll it!



I tried but got a 2:56 :/


----------



## JemFish (Apr 2, 2015)

*sigh*...



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Apr 2, 2015 7:03:11 PM - 7:31:40 PM

Mean: 19.18
Average: 19.31
Best time: 13.41
Median: 19.67
Worst time: 21.98
Standard deviation: 2.07

Best average of 5: 18.38
12-16 - (16.12) (21.98) 18.59 17.55 19.01

Best average of 12: 19.11
7-18 - (15.22) 17.61 20.05 21.09 20.66 16.12 (21.98) 18.59 17.55 19.01 19.20 21.17

1. 21.62 D2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 F' R' D B' F' R2 F' R B2 F'
* 2. 13.41 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U R B2 F' L' U L' U' B' R2 U*
3. 20.18 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L' F2 U' L' B2 D' L B L B
4. 20.32 U2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' R' B2 F R F2 U2 F D2 L' U'
5. 18.79 D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B R F' R' U B2 D2 R' L' D2 U'
6. 21.61 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 D U2 L F R' L2 B L U B2 L D R'
7. 15.22 D' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L F D B2 R' U2 F D' R2
8. 17.61 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 B U' B U2 R' U R' L' F U' R
9. 20.05 D' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D F' L B2 D' L2 B' D' U2 L2 F2
10. 21.09 B2 D' R2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U B D' B' F U' R U' R2 U L'
11. 20.66 U2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 B D' L F2 D' R2 B U2 R2 F'
12. 16.12 U L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' D' L' F' R L2 F' D
13. 21.98 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F D F2 L' F' L2 U B' F R'
14. 18.59 D' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D F2 D F' D2 R' F2 U F2 U2 B' D U L'
15. 17.55 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B' L2 U' R' F U F2 D U B' U
16. 19.01 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F' U' R' L' B' L2 U' R' B F2 D'
17. 19.20 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B' U' R' L B U2 B' R D' R B
18. 21.17 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U' F L' B2 U' B L' D' L U' L2 U2
19. 17.93 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 B L2 D' F2 L' B D2 U' B D'
20. 20.51 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B L F' D U F2 L' F D B2 D'
21. 19.71 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F R D' B' U L2 U R B2 U2
22. 21.06 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' R F D L2 B2 R' B U2 R' D' U'
23. 19.09 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 R' F D U2 R2 F' R' U L2 U
24. 19.67 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L B' D U2 F U B2 F' L2 B' D'
25. 17.34 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' R' U2 F2 D B R2 L F2 D2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2015)

69.69 Megaminx avg12 lmao



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:09.690
1. 1:05.629 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
2. (1:14.448) 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
3. 1:09.226 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
4. 1:13.945 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
5. 1:10.171 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
6. 1:08.484 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
7. 1:08.832 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
8. 1:13.773 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
9. 1:13.438 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
10. 1:08.946 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
11. (1:03.055) 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
12. 1:04.452 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U


----------



## Iggy (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally finished learning all EG-1s. Now time to work on 1-looking and face-building


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Finally finished learning all EG-1s. Now time to work on 1-looking and face-building



EG2?


----------



## Iggy (Apr 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> EG2?



Might learn it in the future, but I wanna try to get to sub 2.5 first


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 2, 2015)

5x5x5
after getting 2 different 1:50.xx ao12's, i finally broke through ^^

(1:39.54), (2:15.74), 1:48.95, 1:42.42, 1:46.38 = *1:45.92 ao5*
(1:39.54), (2:15.74), 1:48.95, 1:42.42, 1:46.38, 2:10.49, 1:42.19, 1:49.88, 1:47.97, 1:48.95, 1:45.92, 1:54.35 = *1:49.75 ao12*


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-2
avg of 5: 4.578

Time List:
(7.974), 5.151, (3.579), 4.890, 3.692

lolskoob


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sub-1 Z perm


----------



## EMI (Apr 2, 2015)

Square-1
avg of 5: 10.39
Time List:
1. 10.18 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
2. 10.93 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, -2) 
3. (21.34) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(4, -4)/(6, -4) 
4. 10.05 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
5. (9.79) (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)

Insanely lucky. And on video


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2015)

wtf megaminx  not pb but very good, 58.32 avg5, 50.93 single, with fail CO...
I tried Lucas turning style, it works extremly well. To summarize his turning style:
-extremely slow but smooth
-extremely efficient
-no pauses



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-2
avg of 5: 58.32

Time List:
1. 1:04.91 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
2. 54.93 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
3. (50.95) R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
4. 55.13 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' 
5. (1:07.33) R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2015)

wtf megaminx  not pb but very good, 58.32 avg5, 50.93 single, with fail CO...
I tried Lucas turning style, it works extremly well. To summarize his turning style:
-extremely slow but smooth
-extremely efficient
-no pauses



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-2
avg of 5: 58.32

Time List:
1. 1:04.91 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
2. 54.93 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
3. (50.95) R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
4. 55.13 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' 
5. (1:07.33) R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 2, 2015)

Holy
9.90 3x3 AO5!!!!!! PB by 0.4. I will post the times later, it was 9.3 9.7 11.0 8.7 10.4 roughly


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Holy
> 9.90 3x3 AO5!!!!!! PB by 0.4. I will post the times later, it was 9.3 9.7 11.0 8.7 10.4 roughly


Congrats!


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Holy
> 9.90 3x3 AO5!!!!!! PB by 0.4. I will post the times later, it was 9.3 9.7 11.0 8.7 10.4 roughly



Gj!


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 2, 2015)

6.931 R2 F2 D B2 D U R2 U F2 U R2 B' U L2 F' L U' B' U2 L F U
U L' U L' D' // Xcross
U R L' U L R' // F2L-2
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-3
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4
U2 U' R' F R F' U2 R l U' R' U l' U2 // 1LLL

First two pairs seen in inspection


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 2, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.931 R2 F2 D B2 D U R2 U F2 U R2 B' U L2 F' L U' B' U2 L F U
> U L' U L' D' // Xcross
> U R L' U L R' // F2L-2
> U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-3
> ...


First two pairs as in x-cross plus second pair or x-cross plus two more pairs?
Lol you and your 1LLLs


----------



## CHJ (Apr 2, 2015)

OH PB single 9.87
R2 D2 B D2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D L U

z R' U' L' U2 B R D R' D2 F2 D // xxxcross
R' U' R U R x' D R' D' // F2L-4
z' U' R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // COLL
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

42HTM/4.26tps


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-2
avg of 5: 26.12

PB
Time List:
1. (22.50) (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/ 
2. 27.69 (3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(3, -2) 
3. (31.08) (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
4. 23.55 (-3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
5. 27.13 (-2, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2015)

Two sub-8 singles in one day. Other one was in a previous session. This one had a really easy scramble:

83. 7.87 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D U' L' U' B' R D R D R' U'

I think this was the first time I've planned an XXX-cross in inspection before.



Spoiler



x2 y
L2 d' L R r U r' R' U R' d' R U' R' // XXX-cross (14/14)
d R U R' U' R U R' // F2L (8/22)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (11/33)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 // PLL (14/47)

5.97 TPS.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Two sub-8 singles in one day. Other one was in a previous session. This one had a really easy scramble:
> 
> 83. 7.87 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D U' L' U' B' R D R D R' U'
> 
> ...



7.85 roux with red block and white bottom : )


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2015)

2-7 relay mo3, not even sub 10

Mean: 10:27.49

Time List:
1. 10:32.30 
2. 10:38.01 
3. 10:12.16


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 7.85 roux with red block and white bottom : )


7.85 roux solve? that's cool

31. 7.79 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U B D R' L' B D U R' D2 R' D

y2 x'
[D2 U'] x' [D'
U'] r' F
R U M' U' R' U' F R2 F'
U' r' U r
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 U' M' U M U2 M' U M U'

E: Best average of 5: 11.35
28-32 - 10.43 13.69 9.94 (7.79) (15.97)
I'm so bad at Ao5s...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> 7.85 roux solve? that's cool
> 
> 31. 7.79 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U B D R' L' B D U R' D2 R' D
> 
> ...



lol im getting everything i dont average...
1. 9.75 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 B L2 U' R' D R U L R' D2 L2 
2. 11.04 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 D' B F2 L2 D' U L' B D' F' 
3. 9.93 U2 F L D' R' F D2 L F2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U B2 
4. 11.65 F' D2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 R U' F D' L F R' U2 F' U'


----------



## Ollie (Apr 3, 2015)

*2x2x2 3.17 Ao100, non-rolling, yay. *

Started to incorporate sledges and stuff to build faces = some face cases _are a lot faster_ than they used to be. Mostly CLL + EG-1 (minus anti-sunes, who needs those). Oh, and I can double-flick properly now.

number of times: 100/100
best time: 0.91
worst time: 4.69

best avg5: 2.61 (σ = 0.15)
best avg12: 2.78 (σ = 0.45)



Spoiler: times n shizz



2.74, 3.89, 2.94, 3.80, 2.96, 2.86, 3.04, 3.05, 0.91, 3.06, 3.65, 3.18, 3.86, 2.65, 2.93, 4.69, 3.57, 4.63, 2.70, 2.18, 3.63, 3.17, 3.00, 3.82, 3.74, 2.32, 2.69, 1.14, 4.23, 3.45, 2.56, 3.50, 3.98, 3.54, 3.52, 4.10, 3.32, 2.21, 3.24, 3.27, 2.92, 2.82, 2.23, 3.47, 3.12, 4.26, 3.03, *2.68, 1.08, 3.31, 2.72, 2.90, 3.35, 2.44, 2.38, 3.28, 1.84, 3.55, 2.89*, 4.33, 3.06, 3.97, 3.82, 3.14, 2.77, 3.49, 4.17, 4.67, 3.59, 2.37, 4.00, 3.20, 3.46, 2.57, 3.72, 3.15, 4.05, 2.87, 2.88, 3.62, 3.89, 3.32, 3.70, 3.78, 2.99, 3.18, 2.49, 2.76, 2.84, 2.79, 2.62, 2.43, 2.03, 3.05, 3.35, 3.47, 4.43, 2.80, 3.34, 2.03


----------



## timeless (Apr 3, 2015)

timeless said:


> Average of 100: 19.83
> best time: 11.62
> worst time: 51.35
> 
> ...



Average of 100: 19.66
1. 17.56 L' U L' R B R' L' B R2 U' B2 F' L2 D B F' U L B' F' L' U R B2 U' 
2. 24.00 F2 U' L2 F2 R D2 B' F' U2 B2 D' L2 R' F' R2 U2 R D' U F R' U2 L' R F2 
3. 16.06 D' L R B U' L U R B2 D' L F' D R' F D2 U' B2 L' U' D L' B D' F2 
4. 28.53 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' U F' L' D F2 L' R2 U R2 L' U' R U D2 R' L2 D2 B2 D' 
5. 13.55 B2 R' B2 F L2 R2 U D' F' L2 D U L R2 U F R2 B2 D U2 L B F D' L' 
6. 18.87 U L2 R2 U' B2 U D F U2 D2 F' U B' F2 L2 R2 B D' R F2 U' B2 R' B2 F 
7. 18.59 U L U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 F U' R' B D B2 F' R L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
8. 23.14 B' L2 R2 F L2 D F' B U F U' F R L' D L2 B R F2 B2 R2 L2 F R2 U' 
9. 21.86 L R D2 U2 R2 U B2 D B' L U F' R' F U' L B2 L U F U' L B' R' F 
10. 23.15 F2 L U2 L F L D B L2 R B D B L' D2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 F' U2 D' B D' 
11. 17.89 F2 U2 R B2 U' F' U2 B' L2 U' L F D' L D2 F2 R2 U F L' B2 U2 L B F2 
12. 22.20 D2 R2 D B L U F' U2 R' U2 R D' F' R U L' U' B' L R' F2 U' B2 D2 B' 
13. 20.66 R2 U D B' U2 L' D' B L B' U R F' B' R' U L' U' D' R2 L' U' B F2 R2 
14. 29.83 F' B' U D B' D' R L D' R2 L' B2 L2 U2 D2 B' F2 R2 D2 U B2 U' D2 R F2 
15. (13.14) U2 L' D2 R' D' U' L2 R B F' U2 B' U B R' B D' R' U' L' R' U2 F2 L2 R' 
16. 14.20 R2 F D2 R F2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U R' F D' U2 L' B' L D L2 U2 B U2 
17. 53.95 B' U' F2 R B F D F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 B U D B R2 D F' L' R' U F' 
18. 17.75 B R B' D2 R' L D' F' B2 U B D2 L R U R' D' U' F2 B2 R2 U F' R' D2 
19. 15.78 R U2 F2 L2 R' F' U2 D F2 B2 R B' U D2 L2 B' R' U' D L2 D2 F2 U' D F2 
20. 19.42 U' D' B' U2 B' U' D R' F' L R2 F' B' D R2 L2 F B2 D2 B R2 F2 L' U' F2 
21. 16.31 B R' L F B2 U F2 D R L' D' R' L' D L D B2 L' F2 B2 L2 R' D2 B U' 
22. 17.91 B2 F D B D B U L2 F2 L2 F' D B U R L B' L2 B' L2 F D U L U 
23. 20.19 F' B' D U L' D L D2 L2 U' B2 L' D' L' R2 U D2 B' F2 L2 D' R L D L2 
24. 19.06 U' D' R L2 F' U' R D' B2 F' R D R' U' L2 B U F U B' D' U' R L' D 
25. 18.36 R2 F L' U2 L R2 U L' D F2 L F' U B2 R' L' D' B' U2 R' L2 F' D U2 R2 
26. 14.98 R2 B U B D L' U2 D2 L' D' R2 L' D' F R D R B2 R' F' L2 D' L' F' L' 
27. 18.49 U' D2 L2 F R' D R D2 F' U2 L R2 F R D L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' U' D' B 
28. 21.41 R2 U' B' D' B F' R' B2 D' U2 L D2 R2 D F' L' U B' D' R L D2 U R U' 
29. 17.06 B' R B2 D B2 F L2 R B2 U' D2 L' D2 F D F' U' D L' D2 L2 R2 U' B R2 
30. 21.20 R2 L D U F' R' D2 B2 D B F2 U2 R' B' U2 L D U' R2 F U2 R' D2 F D2 
31. 16.42 F' D2 R' B' F U' B R2 D2 L2 D B F D' U F2 B R' U F' R' U R F D2 
32. 19.46 B' R D' B' D' R F' L2 F B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 D' B F L2 U2 L' U' R2 F' 
33. 15.43 F' U' L2 F2 L' D2 F' L D F L2 F' D' B F L2 R2 B' U2 R' B' R2 F' D R' 
34. 16.78 R' L' F' L B2 F2 D' L U2 F L D U2 L2 R' B2 R B U2 R' B2 U' B' R U 
35. 21.72 U2 R L2 U2 D R' L2 F R2 F2 B2 L B2 R' B2 U L2 D2 B L B' D2 F2 U2 R' 
36. 25.73 F2 L' F U' B' D2 B R' F' B U' L B' L' U2 R' B2 R' B L2 R F2 U D' B' 
37. 20.58 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L U R L F' U' R B' R2 L F' D' U L2 R D' L U F' 
38. 21.99 D F' R' F2 U' D B' F2 U F2 L2 U2 L F' B' R' D L F R2 B L' B R' U2 
39. 18.61 D2 B U B2 D2 L B' L2 F D' F L U2 D F L' D F2 R' L' D' B2 R U' R 
40. 19.07 B2 U2 F L' D2 R' L D' R' D' R D2 B2 F R D' R2 U D R U' B' L' B' L2 
41. 18.64 L2 F R' F' R F D2 R2 B L2 R2 U R B2 D2 F2 U D L D L2 U' F R2 U2 
42. 19.18 F2 U' L2 D2 R' F' U2 L U F2 B2 D2 B2 D' L F2 B' R' D B2 U' F B D R' 
43. 17.59 F2 B2 R2 U2 F B' L2 D' B2 F R' B2 R U2 R2 D' F2 R' F D' L' U D B2 F2 
44. 21.17 B U D' L D2 B F2 R' L D2 L D B F' L B2 D' L B2 U R L' D2 L2 U2 
45. 21.07 F' U L D F2 D' F' B2 R' U' B2 U F' D2 U' R U F2 R' D' R D2 R D2 F 
46. 22.89 B' D U' F2 U L' U2 F U' D2 B2 R2 B2 D U' L D2 B2 F2 L R' U' D2 R' B2 
47. 24.94 R' U2 B' D' F B U D' F2 D R U L' U2 F2 D2 L' F' L' R F2 U' F B2 U' 
48. 16.66 R' D R U' B F2 U L F L' R2 U D' F2 R U B2 D' U2 F R2 F' D2 L' R' 
49. 21.69 R F B2 U' D B' D' B2 F' R F2 L2 F' R F D' U2 L2 D U' L' R' D' R' F2 
50. 18.04 F L D' U R' L' F2 L' D2 B2 U' L F' B2 D' L' R' B2 D F' L U R' D' U 
51. 19.72 D2 U2 R L B2 D L R' D' R F2 D2 L' R D' R L2 F L2 R2 B' D R' B' U 
52. 18.37 F2 D F' L' B F' R D' F2 R2 F2 D' F U' F' L' F2 B' L2 U B2 R' B' L R 
53. 17.74 L D' F R2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 F R' D2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' F L B' F R F2 L' F' 
54. 18.61 D2 F2 U F U2 R2 B' D2 R D' R2 U' L2 B' U L' B L2 R' D' U R' L2 U' R' 
55. 21.60 L B2 D2 B F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R' B F2 D B L U L2 D2 B' R L U2 R2 F 
56. 16.68 U' L' D2 F R' B' U' D F' D L2 B L B R' L' U' F D B D2 F2 U R L' 
57. 32.26 L D2 L U' F' U D' L2 B L F L' D2 L B U2 L U' D L R2 D U2 F R2 
58. 22.84 R D2 R' U' L' B R' B' U D L' R2 D L R' B2 L' D U' R' D' U F2 B2 D 
59. 17.13 R D2 F' U2 R2 B' R' D2 F' U R' L2 B' U' R' D2 F L B2 U F' R' B D' F2 
60. 16.08 R2 L' U' R2 L B2 F R L2 B L R' U' L2 F2 B' L' D2 B' D2 F U' D F' U' 
61. 16.75 R L' F2 B2 R B' F R2 U B2 R' L2 D' R' L2 F2 U' R2 U' L' R2 U' B' F R2 
62. 20.58 D L R' D U' B F R2 D F D2 U F2 U2 B U R2 D' L B L U B D R 
63. 20.05 R B2 L2 F' D2 F' B R L B2 D F2 U2 B F2 L2 U' D B2 U' R L F D2 B' 
64. 15.43 F D B' R2 L' D2 F L D2 L2 D U2 B' R' D' F' R F2 R' U R' U' L2 R2 B2 
65. 22.88 D2 F R U2 F2 B L2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L D' L B D' L D U B R' D2 U' F2 U 
66. (55.10) L2 B L R2 B U' F' U' F' U2 R2 U D F' D2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 R2 B' D' R' F 
67. 14.88 L U2 F' D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' D F' L F' B D2 U R2 D2 B U L2 F2 R' U' F' 
68. 22.67 D' B' U B' R2 B2 L R2 B D' F2 L2 D R' U L' F2 L F B' D' L2 F L2 D2 
69. 19.57 F B' D' L2 D F2 U' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 D R' F' R F2 B2 L' F L2 D2 L' R 
70. 17.35 B2 U2 B2 U F' D2 R2 B R B2 L' R U' F L F' B2 L' D2 R' D' L2 R' F D2 
71. 16.28 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 D' B U2 D' F D' U R' F L' F' B2 L U L F L2 
72. 20.49 D R' L U2 L' R2 D' R' U2 D B2 R2 D' U' B' R2 F D' L U' F2 D' R D B 
73. 20.08 L R' F2 D L2 B U2 R B2 L' B' U' D R F2 D2 L' F' D' B' F L B2 L U 
74. 17.50 D R' D L2 R2 B2 L' B' F U2 L' B' U F' R' D' U F2 R2 L' U B U2 D2 R 
75. 19.25 D2 F2 L D' U' R B2 L' D L2 B D2 F R U2 D2 B' D2 U2 F R D L U' F 
76. 14.70 B L D R2 U2 F L F' U D2 F2 L2 B' U D2 L F2 D' B2 D2 B U D2 L' F2 
77. 18.42 U' F2 B2 R2 B' L2 D B D B' R' U B R' U R2 B D' L U2 D2 R' F' D2 B2 
78. 15.55 D' R U' D2 R2 U2 D' F' L U2 D F D' L' U' F' D R' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' D' F' 
79. 15.02 F D2 R U' B2 F' U R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U F' R2 L' F' B2 L' B U' D' R2 D' 
80. 22.55 F2 L B2 D' B' R2 D2 R U L' F R B D' R2 F' B2 L2 D U F' L B' D B2 
81. 16.35 L B2 L2 F U' F' B R2 B' D' U' L B' R2 L2 F' U2 F R2 L' F' U R2 L' U2 
82. 16.22 D2 U2 B' U' D' L2 R U' D' B2 U' R U L2 B' R2 D L' D2 L' D' U' R2 L2 D 
83. 18.88 L B' R B D' R D2 R L2 F2 L2 F2 U B' F D U2 R' U2 F' R2 D U2 L2 B 
84. 17.30 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L' D' L F' D' L2 U B2 D2 B D' L U' B R' F2 R' U F 
85. 19.01 D' B F' R2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R2 L F' L2 D2 R' L' B L' F L F' B2 U2 F2 D2 
86. 19.69 B' R B F R D2 R2 B2 F2 U' D2 F2 L' R B2 L2 R D B' D B2 R' D2 R' L2 
87. 18.69 U D F U2 F2 L2 F U' D L2 B' F U2 F R2 D2 R' L2 D' L R' D' U F2 B2 
88. 16.65 R B R' F2 B L U' R2 D' L' B' L2 R' U F2 U' L2 D' L2 U F' R L2 D2 L2 
89. 23.40 L F B2 R2 L F U2 F B2 R F2 D F D' B L' B2 F2 L U' B2 R2 B' R F2 
90. 15.84 B L D2 F R' F2 B' L2 F D L' F D' R D R2 U' R' F' L2 D F L' R D 
91. 20.23 U2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F' U' D F2 R2 F B U' L R2 U' R U2 B2 L' B2 F L' U' 
92. 18.42 D B D' F2 U2 B' R U' F U L' D U2 R F' B' R2 L U2 B2 F2 R B2 F D' 
93. 16.34 B D L U B' U' B L' D2 B2 L F R D R D' B' D B D' R F B2 L D2 
94. 18.42 D2 U F L F B U' R' B' R2 U F U B2 F L2 F B' U2 F B2 R U2 F2 L' 
95. 26.23 F' D R2 F2 R' L' F' D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R B2 D2 F U F B' D2 U2 R B' D B' 
96. 16.49 L' B' F' D' R2 D2 R' D R' U2 L B2 F' L' F U' D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' U' F 
97. 19.45 F' R2 F B' L F D2 L2 U B2 F2 R' U' L R2 B' R' L2 B L2 D2 L' U' F' R 
98. 17.56 R2 L2 F' B2 D2 U F' L' F' R F' U' R2 U' B L' D' R' L D2 L' F2 R' B2 U 
99. 18.39 U' R2 L B2 U2 B' R2 L D B2 D B' L D2 F' R' U2 B' R D B2 F R2 D F' 
100. 22.19 F' L2 F R2 F2 D' B' F' L2 R B U' R2 B U' D2 R U D' B' R' D B2 L U


----------



## TDM (Apr 3, 2015)

Ollie said:


> *2x2x2 3.17 Ao100, non-rolling, yay. *
> 
> Started to incorporate sledges and stuff to build faces = some face cases _are a lot faster_ than they used to be. Mostly CLL + EG-1 (minus anti-sunes, who needs those). Oh, and I can double-flick properly now.
> 
> ...


You're getting very fast... is this with stackmat?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2015)

1:02.59 Megaminx avg25, PB
in there:
50.93 ans 51.31 single,
58.32 avg5


----------



## imvelox (Apr 3, 2015)

6.65 clock avg5 PB, 7.25 avg12, 5.65 single

Last time i practiced clock was november 2014 lel


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 3, 2015)

Megaminx
45.73 mo3
47.58 avg5
50.33 avg12
51.80 avg25
52.96 avg100


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 3, 2015)

9.39 new pb 
4. 9.39 L B' F' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F D B F2 L2 R' B F2 R2 B'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 9.39 new pb
> 4. 9.39 L B' F' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F D B F2 L2 R' B F2 R2 B'



9.86 lol

EDIT: Green eh?


----------



## TDM (Apr 3, 2015)

Best average of 12: 1:01.06
1-12 - 1:02.03 1:02.67 1:02.57 57.35 1:04.25 1:01.74 58.42 56.75 1:03.96 (1:08.41) (48.81) 1:00.89

First Hoya solves for months. Sub-50 single


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Apr 3, 2015)

First sub-30 single with Roux 
28.16 U L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R U' R2 U' B' U2 B D' L F2 


Edit: 

Reconstruction

y' // Inspection
R u M U2 B // First block
U M' U2 M U2 R U' R' // FR- pair
R' U R M U M2 r' U' R // BR - pair
M R2 U M' U' R2 // Second block
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // Orientation
y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // Permutation
U2 M' U M' U M' U M' // EO
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EP
U' // AUF


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 3, 2015)

a very efficient (lucky) solve

1. (9.07) R L' F2 D U' B U' L' F2 R U' D2 B' F' L R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 L' B2 F 


y'
L2 F L2 y' R F2 R2
L' U y' L2 U L U' L'
U L' U' L F' R U' R' y'
R' U' R U' R2 U R'

=28 htm petrus


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 3, 2015)

avg of 12: 15.26

Time List:
1. 14.40 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 U F L2 R' F2 D2 R U' L2 R2 U2 
2. (18.09) F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 F U2 F' D R U' R2 D2 F' L' R' U 
3. 13.82 D B2 L F2 D2 L' F2 L U2 R' F2 R' D' F L U B2 L U2 L' R 
4. 15.71 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F' U' L D' F R' D' U2 F' D2 
5. 13.63 U2 F2 L' U L2 D2 L U D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B R2 L2 B D 
6. 14.69 D' F L U2 R' U' L B2 R F2 U D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' 
7. 16.27 R' B D L2 F B D B' U' B2 R' F2 R2 F2 L U2 R B2 L' D2 
8. 16.82 L' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 F' L D L U' R2 F' L U2 
9. 16.89 B' L2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L B' F' D2 U' F' U' B2 D 
10. 16.84 B R' D F B2 U2 R L B' L' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 
11. (12.27) D2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 L B' U' B' R' D 
12. 13.56 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D' R D2 R F2 R' F L' R'

OH PB!


----------



## TDM (Apr 3, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> First sub-30 single with Roux
> 28.16 U L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R U' R2 U' B' U2 B D' L F2


Congrats! Btw, your reconstruction doesn't work 
Some advice: solve the DR edge at the same time as solving your first pair in your second block, like this:
y' // Inspection
R u M U2 B // First block
U M' U2 M *r U' r' U R'* // FR pair
This way is faster - you can see it saved moves, since you don't now have to insert it later.

also... don't do RU U perms! You don't need to. Solving it using normal Roux is actually faster:
(setup with R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R):
M2 U' M' U2 M // ULUR
U' M2 // EP

That's 7 moves! And you don't have to regrip either, because it's all MU


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 3, 2015)

Skewb 3.885 AO100, about .05 Improvement. and a 3.420 AO12, which is probably second best.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2015)

2:44.42 6x6 PB avg5 with 2:31.51 PB single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2015)

upps, forgot to mention OH PBs
avg5:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-3
avg of 5: 17.59

Time List:
1. (16.27) B R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L' F L2 B R F2 U' F' L 
2. (21.68) F B2 R' D2 L B2 R B2 F2 D2 R D2 B' L F L2 F' R U' R2 
3. 17.27 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L F' L' D' B R D' L2 F 
4. 17.27 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' F2 U' B' L2 R' D B D' U 
5. 18.24 R U2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F' D' L2 R2 B'
avg12:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-3
avg of 12: 18.45

Time List:
1. 16.27 B R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L' F L2 B R F2 U' F' L 
2. (21.68) F B2 R' D2 L B2 R B2 F2 D2 R D2 B' L F L2 F' R U' R2 
3. 17.27 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L F' L' D' B R D' L2 F 
4. 17.27 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' F2 U' B' L2 R' D B D' U 
5. 18.24 R U2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F' D' L2 R2 B' 
6. 20.76 L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 L D' U R D L' D F' D2 F' 
7. (15.37) B R F2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 U2 F D' F' L2 U' L B' F2 L2 
8. 19.82+ B2 L2 F' R' B' R2 F2 U B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 R 
9. 17.83 D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' R2 U R D2 L B' D B2 
10. 19.26[xxcross] B2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 B R' U R2 B' F2 D2 B R' U' R' 
11. 19.19 B' D R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 F D B' R D2 L R' B' U 
12. 18.58 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 R F2 U2 R F L2 B' L' U F'
avg50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-3
avg of 50: 20.41

Time List:
1. 17.34 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 F' R D' F2 L R2 F R D2 B' 
2. 19.07 F U' B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' R2 U B2 L2 D B L 
3. 23.96 U L' F2 U' R D R B U2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B R' 
4. 18.60 R' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' F' R F2 D B2 L 
5. 21.37 R2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 L' U2 B2 L' R2 D R' D' R2 B U L' D' L' 
6. 17.09 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 R B' L2 B2 R2 F' U' L2 B U' 
7. 18.44 B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' D L' U F R D2 L' F' D' 
8. 22.81 B U2 L F R2 U D' R B L F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U 
9. (16.27) B R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L' F L2 B R F2 U' F' L 
10. 21.68 F B2 R' D2 L B2 R B2 F2 D2 R D2 B' L F L2 F' R U' R2 
11. 17.27 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L F' L' D' B R D' L2 F 
12. 17.27 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' F2 U' B' L2 R' D B D' U 
13. 18.24 R U2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F' D' L2 R2 B' 
14. 20.76 L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 L D' U R D L' D F' D2 F' 
15. (15.37) B R F2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 U2 F D' F' L2 U' L B' F2 L2 
16. 19.82+ B2 L2 F' R' B' R2 F2 U B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 R 
17. 17.83 D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' R2 U R D2 L B' D B2 
18. 19.26[xxcross] B2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 B R' U R2 B' F2 D2 B R' U' R' 
19. 19.19 B' D R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 F D B' R D2 L R' B' U 
20. 18.58 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 R F2 U2 R F L2 B' L' U F' 
21. 20.67 L2 D' F2 U B' R2 B2 D L' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R L2 U 
22. (DNF(30.15)[topkek]) R' D2 L U2 R D2 U2 R U2 L' U2 B R B' L' F' U' L D' B' L 
23. 20.38 B D2 F' R' F2 D2 R' U' L B' U2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 B L2 U2 B2 
24. 24.07 D' B' L2 B U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R' B2 D B2 L' B' R2 F' 
25. 23.54 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D L2 R' F2 R' D R' U' F U F' 
26. 24.04 D B R2 D2 B D L' B2 R' F2 D' R2 U' D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B 
27. 16.34 D' B' U2 L2 F' B' R' F D2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 B2 D F2 U' F' 
28. 22.13 F D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 R' U' B2 L R' F' R D' R' F' 
29. 18.11 D' F' R U' B R U' R U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R L2 U2 L2 B' 
30. 22.21 B' U L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 L' U' F2 L' F L2 F R' B2 
31. 16.77 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 B' F' L2 F R' B2 D B2 D2 L2 R' B R2 D 
32. 18.58 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 F U' L2 R2 D R2 F L B2 D2 
33. 17.34 L D2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F' U L2 F U2 R' B L U2 
34. 20.95 R' F2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L' U L D2 U' R D2 B' L 
35. 22.03 L' F' L' D R' D2 B' D' R U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 U' L2 
36. 22.99 L2 U2 B U2 B F L2 D2 B L2 F U F' L D2 F2 D B' F R' U' 
37. 21.00 R2 F R2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' U' L' R B' F2 U2 R F U R' 
38. (15.78) U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L' B2 L B' U R' B' U' R F 
39. 20.26 F2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 F L2 D U' B' U F2 L R' U2 
40. 22.04 F2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D' L U' L2 B2 F' U2 R' B' U 
41. 20.18 B R2 U2 R F2 L F2 R' B2 R B2 U2 D' B' R B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L 
42. (26.60) R U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 B' U F' D' R F' D2 B R 
43. 20.14 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' F' D2 U' L' U R2 F' D2 F2 R 
44. 23.99 U B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 R2 B L2 D L2 U' L R' B D2 
45. 20.86 U F2 U2 F' B' U L D' R F' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 
46. (24.83) L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 L' D2 B2 L D B' R2 F R 
47. 21.63 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B R' B2 F R D B2 R2 F' U 
48. 21.21 D' L F' R2 F' B2 U2 F U' L' D2 B U2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 
49. 24.21 U2 F' D2 F2 B U B L U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 L 
50. 23.66 F L2 R2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 F' R2 U' F L B' D2 F2 R2 D U'


----------



## TDM (Apr 3, 2015)

um wat

*5.21, 4.21, 6.41, 8.90, 5.12*, 7.18, 5.91, 3.64, 7.53, 8.30, 10.91, 3.11, 5.07, 6.80

_4.99 Mo3_
*5.58 Ao5*
6.23 Ao12



Spoiler: Scrambles



0. 5.21 L' B' U' R' B' R' U L' R
1. 4.21 R' B U B L B' R U R'
2. 6.41 U' B' U B' R L R L
3. 8.90 U' L' B L' U' R B L
4. 5.12 R' B' U' B' R L B R' U'
5. 7.18 B R B' U' R B R' B U'
6. 5.91 B U B L' R B' L' R
7. 3.64 R U' L U' R' B L R
8. 7.53 R U R L' B' R' B L
9. 8.30 U R L U L B L R B
10. (10.91) U' B' R L U R B' R L'
11. (3.11) L R' B U' B' U L' U
12. 5.07 L' R' L' B R' U B U' R'
13. 6.80 U L R U B L' B' R L



also 7.72 Ao100


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 3, 2015)

PB 2x2 ao5! 2.97 with lbl and ortega
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-4
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 2.35
worst: 3.93

mean of 3
current: 3.41 (σ = 0.76)
best: 2.90 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 5
current: 2.97 (σ = 0.70)
best: 2.97 (σ = 0.70)

Average: 2.97 (σ = 0.70)
Mean: 3.03

Time List:
1. 2.35 R U R2 F2 R' F' U' R U 
2. 2.59 F U R U2 R2 U2 R U F' 
3. 3.78 R' F R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 
4. 3.93 U2 F2 U R' F' R U R' U' 
5. 2.54 F' U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' R2


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 3, 2015)

OH 20.31 Avg12


----------



## Randomno (Apr 4, 2015)

First feet sub 3. 

2:49.284 L2 D2 L U D' F2 L B R L2 B U2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B

Now I need to get this fast at 5x5.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-3
avg of 12: 13.25

Time List:
1. (14.52) F' L2 U' F D2 R' D L' U' L U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' 
2. 12.85 B' R D2 L' U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 R D2 B L' R' D' F2 U F L B' 
3. 13.86 R' F U F D L D2 L' F' R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 U' 
4. 12.57 D U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 L U2 L2 B2 D' L B D' U F' D' B' 
5. 13.31 F2 L F R' F' B L U B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 L U 
6. 14.04 L B2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 D F' D2 L' U2 R' F D' B2 F' 
7. 13.02 R' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 U B D U2 R' U F' R D' 
8. 14.01 R' U' L U L2 D L U B' U2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R L F2 L' F2 
9. 12.67 U' R2 U2 L R' B2 R D2 L D2 U2 B2 D R' B2 D F' L' D' U' 
10. (11.12) F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 D' F2 U2 R F L2 B2 R D2 B L' D R2 
11. 14.05 F' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B D2 F D2 L' F2 U' R2 D F' L B F U' 
12. 12.12 D R2 U' B U' R D2 B R' L B2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 R U2 B2 F

First sub-14 Ao12 with WCA inspection, pretty proud of myself!  prepping for next comp in 8 days.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 4, 2015)

avg of 5: 7.83

Time List:
1. (9.96) U F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R U' B2 D L' B' U' F' D' R' 
2. 7.16 L D L2 F2 D' B' U' B' U2 L D2 R' U2 R' F2 B2 L B2 L B 
3. 8.08 F L2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L2 F' D' B' R2 D F2 R2 B2 
4. (6.42) B U' B2 D U L2 R2 U B2 L D2 L2 R2 F' U' R' B L' 
5. 8.26 D2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' U2 R2 F2 D B F2 L2 R2

Yes! Finally sub-8 3x3 Ao5 much.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 4, 2015)

Average of 12: 2.986
1. (2.294) L B L' R U' R L' U'
2. 3.290 L' B' L U B L' B L R'
3. 3.450 L R U' B' L' U B R L
4. 2.740 L' B' R' B L' U' L' R' L
5. 2.592 L R' B R' B U B L'
6. 3.385 R' B L R' B R' B R L'
7. 2.643 L' B' U R U' R L' B' R'
8. 2.894 R L' B' R B L' R L' U
9. (6.145) R' B' U' R L' R B' U
10. 3.115 U' L' R' U B' U R' L'
11. 3.241 B' R B' L U R' L R' U R'
12. 2.512 R' L' U' R' U' B U' L U'

On cam. Expect a thread very very shortly <3


----------



## imvelox (Apr 4, 2015)

55.96 megaminx PB single wot


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 55.96 megaminx PB single wot



wat

you practice megaminx?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 4, 2015)

1. 8.33 L F' D' B R D2 L2 D F2 L D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' R2 
z y' D R' D R' F D' L 
U2 y' R' U R
U' R U R' 
U2 y' L' U L R U R'
U y' R U' R' F R' F' R
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

nice


----------



## imvelox (Apr 4, 2015)

Iggy said:


> wat
> 
> you practice megaminx?




Yes ahah i want NRs


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Apr 4, 2015)

> Congrats! Btw, your reconstruction doesn't work
> Some advice: solve the DR edge at the same time as solving your first pair in your second block, like this:
> y' // Inspection
> R u M U2 B // First block
> ...



I fixed the reconstruction, hope it works now .
Also, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 4, 2015)

11.94 D F' R B' R D' L' F D2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U B'

PB finally Yellow cross


Cross - F R B' R' U2 R2 D'
F2l1 - L' U L
F2L2 - R U2 R2 U' R
F2L3 - y L' U L y' L U L'
F2L3 - R U' R U2 R U R'
OLL - U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
Pll - Gd U


----------



## Randomno (Apr 4, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> 11.94 D F' R B' R D' L' F D2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U B'
> 
> PB finally Yellow cross
> 
> ...



FTFY


----------



## Berd (Apr 4, 2015)

Mega pb, finally got one on my megaminx rather than CHJ's.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 4, 2015)

avg of 12: 14.57

Time List:
1. 13.66 D R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' D' L' U F' R B' F2 R' B' 
2. 15.30 U2 F2 U2 F D2 B L2 R2 F' D2 B2 R D F2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 F2 
3. 14.35 F' D2 F R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' L' D B' L2 D2 L' U B' U' 
4. 14.39 U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 L F' D U B D' L' R' B2 D' 
5. 14.01 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U L' U2 R D R B D B2 L' U' 
6. 13.95 B L' D2 B2 D' L' U' B D' L' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 
7. 13.53 D L B2 U R' U2 B D' F U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D R 
8. (10.01) B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' R B' D' U L F2 R' 
9. 16.84 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 D2 U B2 D2 F' D2 L D2 R B2 F' U' B R 
10. (17.94) B' D' B U2 L F' D' R U D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 
11. 16.60 U B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R' F' U F D' B' U2 L F' D' 
12. 13.12 D2 R' B2 L U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 B L2 D B U' R D2 F D

avg of 5: 13.83

Time List:
1. (14.39) U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 L F' D U B D' L' R' B2 D' 
2. 14.01 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U L' U2 R D R B D B2 L' U' 
3. 13.95 B L' D2 B2 D' L' U' B D' L' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 
4. 13.53 D L B2 U R' U2 B D' F U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D R 
5. (10.01) B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' R B' D' U L F2 R'

OH PB Ao5 and Ao12!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 4, 2015)

5x5x5 (yau5)

finally got a PB ao12 without any sup-2's...

1:50.91+, 1:39.89, 1:47.30, 1:52.86, 1:53.18, 1:39.20, 1:49.55, 1:46.72, 1:45.90, (1:56.33), 1:55.24, (1:34.76) = *1:48.08 ao12*
+2 was fractional overinspection so idk if i care that much about it, i guess it makes it a tiny bit easier to break that PB again...  i think 1:34 is a PB single for me using yau5 ^^

also *1:52.74 ao50*, *1:53.70 ao100*.
Making fewer and fewer mistakes/bad decisions  also discovered that you can do F M' U2 M F' during L4E, which saves me a few moves


----------



## kcl (Apr 4, 2015)

Cale Schoon 6:24.89 5BLD NAR


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 4, 2015)

Randomno said:


> FTFY



Thank you.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 4, 2015)

13.71 (U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B L2 F2 U B D' L F D' L' B D2) single. Not my PB, but best in terms of TPS.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2 x // inspection
R' D' U L U2 F // cross
x' R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' U2 R' F R B' R' F' R B // OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U // PLL

69 HTM/13.71sec= ~5.033 tps


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 4, 2015)

2:52.18 6x6 avg12, PB by .02 lol


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 4, 2015)

3x3 PBs: 
-9.56 Ao100 
-8.73 Ao12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 4, 2015)

5. (6.64) D' B2 U' B2 R' U L' F L2 B' U D F2 U R2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2

second best 3x3 single lel, pll skip


----------



## Randomno (Apr 4, 2015)

I know Sq1 adj parity. 

3. 1:02.879 (4, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, -2) / (-5, 0) /
4. 1:31.631 (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, -5) / (6, 0) /
5. (1:46.501) (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 4, 2015)

first time practicing 4x4 in over a month:
Best single: 49.74
Best ao5: 57.42
Best ao12: 58.8
All PB's


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 4, 2015)

after taking a 4 month break from 7x7, in which I probably solved a 7x7 less than 5 times. I'm back practicing so I don't fail at Guildford. 
I started yesterday and have already gotten my 2nd and 3rd best solves ever 

3:03.456 and 3:03.259


----------



## Randomno (Apr 5, 2015)

2:18.43 feet PB. My turning is slowing me down a lot.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 5, 2015)

Finally got an official OH time, broke 2x2 avg PB, and got a not bad 18.65 roux single.

also I got a pyraminx 2.37 + 2 single xD, and the video file was corrupted or something so no footage of it except for one corrupt picture that makes me look like a pez dispenser


----------



## imvelox (Apr 5, 2015)

Megaminx 1:03.00 ao5 PB, 1:05.11 ao12 PB


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Megaminx 1:03.00 ao5 PB, 1:05.11 ao12 PB



lol you're already sub me  nice


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 5, 2015)

1:24 clock pb single, after my first 5 solves haha


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 5, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Megaminx 1:03.00 ao5 PB, 1:05.11 ao12 PB



GJ! When is your next competition with megaminx?


----------



## Myachii (Apr 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-5
avg of 5: 52.30

Time List:
1. *(1:02.19+)* U L2 Rw Fw2 U2 D2 Uw' L F' Rw R F2 Rw B L2 F D' Fw L' U F U' L Fw2 B2 R2 Fw2 R U F2 Rw2 U R' U Rw2 R B2 Fw Rw2 R' 
2. *51.37* U' Uw D' B R2 L2 D2 B' D2 B Rw L' R2 Uw2 Fw B' L B F2 R D U2 R B' L Rw Uw' R' D2 F R2 U' D' R' B R Fw' U2 Rw B2 
3. *(48.86)* L' F2 Uw' U2 D' B' Uw' D2 R L B' L2 F R2 U R' Uw F' D' Rw' Uw2 U R2 D Rw' Fw2 U F U Fw2 F2 B' Uw2 U2 F Fw2 L' Rw' F Uw' 
4. *52.70 * Fw Rw Fw B2 R2 Rw2 Uw F' Fw2 L2 Fw' U Uw Rw' D Uw L Uw B' F' U' B' D' Rw' Fw' R2 Fw' Rw2 L R2 F U R2 Uw F Fw' U L2 R' F 
5. *52.83 * Rw' R' Uw F' B' U2 L' F2 B2 Uw' F' R2 D' U L' R' F' U Fw Uw' L B2 D U' B2 Fw' F2 D U' Fw' D' Uw2 U2 F2 U Fw' D' Fw R F2

4x4 Ao5 PB 

Also recently beaten:
5x5 Ao5: 1:45.17
5x5 Ao50: 1:55.24
5x5 Ao100: 1:56.03

3x3 Ao12: 14.14

4x4 Double Parity PB Single: 51.36


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2015)

I did some pyraminx

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-5
solves/total: 274/274

single
best: 1.64
worst: 12.88

mean of 3
current: 4.47 (σ = 0.85)
best: 2.47 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 5
current: 4.47 (σ = 0.85)
best: 3.08 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 12
current: 4.54 (σ = 1.12)
best: 3.33 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 50
current: 4.09 (σ = 0.71)
best: 3.88 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 100
current: 4.11 (σ = 0.84)
best: 3.95 (σ = 0.79)

Average: 4.05 (σ = 0.78)
Mean: 4.18

PB avg12 and avg100


----------



## imvelox (Apr 5, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> GJ! When is your next competition with megaminx?



Thank you, but still incredibly slow compared to your times
Slovenian open on 18-19 april (PS: in these days me, you and michal will have big cubes at a comp  )

EDIT: 1:48.31 6x6 single with EP/PP wut


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2015)

1:06 mega avg12 yesterday. Was probably just in the zone or something because I didn't get anything gj today.


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2015)

3:27 mega single, sub 4 avg5 yey!


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2015)

(CFOP)

Best average of 5: 10.23
58-62 - (9.95) 9.98 10.68 (11.47) 10.03

.03 from PB


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-5
avg of 12: 7.91


Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 8.32 D' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R' F' U' L' B' D F2 R' D2 B' 
2. 8.56 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' L F2 U2 B2 R U2 B 
3. 7.97 B2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 B' F' U' B' U2 F2 L D' 
4. 7.03 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F D' F2 U F' U' L U B2 F L' 
5. (11.55) B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 R U L' D' F D2 R B' R D' 
6. 8.21 U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 D F2 U' B' L2 F R' U F L' 
7. 7.33 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D L2 D' B' D' U' L U2 B2 U R B L' 
8. 7.62 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F' D' R' D L F' R2 D' L2 U2 
9. (6.85) D' L2 D2 L D2 L F2 R F2 U2 F' D2 U L B' R U' F' R2 
10. 7.93 D F' D2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R' F' D' L B2 F2 D U 
11. 8.00 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R2 U R2 D' L B R2 F R2 B R U' L F2 
12. 8.10 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 R B F2 D L B2 L2 U B' U2


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 5, 2015)

Holy wacamole PB 3x3 average, second sub 10
Average: 9.87
Best: 8.38
Worst: 11.38
Mean: 9.87
Standard Deviation: 1.10

1: (8.38)	U R2 B L' B L2 U' R2 U F2 R L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L' U2
2: 9.06	B2 U2 B R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 R' F2 D' U B2 R' B' L
3: 10.83	F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R2 B' U B2 R' U
4: (11.38)	U L2 U2 L' D F' U' L D' F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2
5: 9.71	F U' B U D' R2 L' D L2 B U R2 U D2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2

Second scramble is super super lol, probably amazing for FMC


----------



## cashis (Apr 5, 2015)

Third sub-13 ao5. Working on consistency.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 5, 2015)

cashis said:


> Third sub-12 ao5. Working on consistency.



And you don't have a sub 10?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> And you don't have a sub 10?



I didnt have a sub 10 single until sub 12.5 globally.


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I didnt have a sub 10 songle until sub 12.5 globally.


"Songle"


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> "Songle"



kek


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> kek



wat? Oh ok...


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I didnt have a sub 10 single until sub 12.5 globally.


Really? I was averaging 17 when I got my first sub-10...


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Really? I was averaging 17 when I got my first sub-10...



yeah, i think i was the same way too.


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2015)

I got a 10.27 pb last Sunday, I average 18.5 haha


----------



## cashis (Apr 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> And you don't have a sub 10?



No. Good times aren't really my thing. 
Edit: Realized in my original post, I said sub-12 but I meant sub-13. Whoops. Fix'd.


----------



## imvelox (Apr 5, 2015)

Lista Tempi:
1. 9.22 D U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B' D' F' R B2 L' F' R' B' L' 
2. (7.94) F' D2 B' U2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L' B' R2 D' L2 B' R' U R2 U 
3. 9.47 F2 L' F2 D L' B' L2 F2 D2 L' U D L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 
4. (10.80) B2 L D2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 R' F L' U2 B2 D' U B' D' F R2 
5. 8.84 R' F2 D' L' D2 B' U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R U2 R L

Stackmat PB ao5 (9.18)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Really? I was averaging 17 when I got my first sub-10...



well you always seem to get the easy scrambles. I just recently got a sub 8 single (when i was sub 11.5) and now i have sub 7. but yeah, fast singles for me are usually not too much faster than my average.


----------



## cashis (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well you always seem to get the easy scrambles. I just recently got a sub 8 single (when i was sub 11.5) and now i have sub 7. but yeah, *fast singles for me are usually not too much faster than my average*.



I dont think I've ever had a single more than 3 seconds faster than my average. Guess I'm not too lucky


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well you always seem to get the easy scrambles. I just recently got a sub 8 single (when i was sub 11.5) and now i have sub 7. but yeah, fast singles for me are usually not too much faster than my average.



same, when i was averaging 17, my pb was around 14  
my first sub-10 was when I was sub-15


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 5, 2015)

cashis said:


> I dont think I've ever had a single more than 3 seconds faster than my average. Guess I'm not too lucky



Your PB is 10.22 and your AO12 PB is 13.74. Is your global average faster than your PB AO12?  You do sound pretty consistent, though. Your averages are faster than people without a sub 10 single usually have. 

I hope you get a stupid single, just to know what it feels like.  I remember going straight from a 16 second PB to a 12. I was mostly just surprised.


----------



## cashis (Apr 5, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Your PB is 10.22 and your AO12 PB is 13.74. Is your global average faster than your PB AO12?  You do sound pretty consistent, though. Your averages are faster than people without a sub 10 single usually have.
> 
> I hope you get a stupid single, just to know what it feels like.  I remember going straight from a 16 second PB to a 12. I was mostly just surprised.



Thanks for the nice words! Although I'm pretty sure I'm not consistent. I'm either getting 16s or 13s. I'm barely sub 15, haha. 
About the global average, I dont know what that means and I've never been to a comp
Also I'm pretty sure the ao12 in my sig is outdated, its probably low 13 now


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 5, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-5
> avg of 12: 7.91
> 
> 
> ...


Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-5
avg of 12: 7.75


Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 8.08 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D L U' B2 R' D' L R2 F R F' 
2. 7.59 U2 L2 D B U' D' B2 D' B R L2 D2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U2 D2 R' 
3. (7.14) D L B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 R B' U2 L2 D F' D2 U2 B2 
4. 8.25 U' D2 F' D L2 U' F' R' L' U F D2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 
5. 8.01 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L D2 L B U2 F' U R D' L' U B D' 
6. 7.51 B R2 F L' B2 L2 U' B' D F2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 
7. (8.56) F2 D R F' L F D' B2 U F2 U2 F B2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' 
8. 7.24 L2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 F' R' B L B D' R D2 F' 
9. 8.03 U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 L U2 R' D' F2 D2 F L B' R' 
10. 7.98 B2 L' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 B' D B2 F' L' F2 D R' B' U' 
11. 7.26 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 D L' F2 D2 F D2 B' U' L2 F D 
12. 7.53 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F U2 F2 L U2 F' U R' U' L2 F R' F'


dude nice


----------



## PotatoYJ (Apr 6, 2015)

U F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U L2 R B' D2 L F2 U' L' F' L B

6.85 single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cashis (Apr 6, 2015)

First SUB-10!! asdfghjhkll


----------



## WayneMigraine (Apr 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I didnt have a sub 10 single until sub 12.5 globally.



Yeah I average in the 14s usually but I still haven't had a sub ten single before. My times are usually pretty consistent though


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-5
> avg of 12: 7.75
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... we need to get you on the Roux Facebook Page! We need your help


----------



## cashis (Apr 6, 2015)

cashis said:


> First SUB-10!! asdfghjhkll



Edit: AND first sub 12 ao5!


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 6, 2015)

I just filmed some Rubik's cube solves


----------



## JemFish (Apr 6, 2015)

Finished learning sune and anti-sune CLLs, and with the others I know, my progress is 23/42, which is more than half way through, yay.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2015)

whoa.

OH Average of 50: 17.83
1. 17.83 R2 D' B' L F' B U' D B' R' D B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D 
2. 15.90 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 R' U2 L R F' D U' L2 B' 
3. 19.33 B2 F2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' B R' D2 F D2 L D B 
4. 14.04 U F2 U L2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R B2 L F L' R' D2 F' D' 
5. 17.39 U L2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B' L R2 U' B2 L2 F' U' F2 R' 
6. 20.37 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 U B2 D R D' L' U' F L U 
7. 19.24 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 D2 F D2 B2 R D' U' L' R' F' D2 L F R 
8. 15.14 U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 L2 R' D' R' B U2 B2 U F' R' B2 
9. 17.85 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 B U2 B2 U2 L' D' L2 U R' B D R B R2 
10. 15.84 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 U' R F L U' F2 R2 U' L2 F' R2 
11. (13.09) L2 D2 R2 L2 B R L U B U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 
12. 17.23 D2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U L F U' R' D U2 F' L2 
13. 17.70 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' D F' L B' D' L' B2 R' 
14. (23.43) U R' B2 L D2 B' U F D L' U2 R2 D L2 U' D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' 
15. 19.54 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B D U2 R U F L U2 B' D' 
16. 19.51 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 R2 F' L F2 R2 D' U F' L' R2 U' 
17. 19.45 U' L U R' U2 R2 F' U' F L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U' 
18. 18.75 L2 F L' D2 F' U' R2 B' R' D' F U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B 
19. 18.37 F2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R D R' F' D2 B' U B' U L B' 
20. 16.06 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 D R B R2 F U2 L U' L R2 D2 
21. 17.14 L2 B2 F2 L B2 R F2 L' F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U B' D R B U' B' 
22. 17.00 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F U' R D2 U2 B2 D R D2 L' 
23. 15.82 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F' D2 R' B F D2 B L 
24. 16.40 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D' U' L' B' U R' D' L B' D' F U 
25. 17.78 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L' U' B L2 U B R B' L' F' 
26. 14.74 B2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 R F2 R' B' D' U2 F2 D U' B' F D R 
27. 20.90 U' R2 D2 U F2 U L2 U L2 U' L2 B L U2 F' D2 L B L2 D' L 
28. 16.64 D' R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 L B D' F L F' U' B' U B' 
29. 19.36 U' B2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 F U B R2 D' R' B F' U2 
30. 22.49 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B D' F2 R' U2 F' L2 B L2 R' D2 
31. 15.77 L' U2 B' U' L B' R' F' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' D' L2 B2 
32. 20.43 D' R2 D2 R L U F' D' L2 B' U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 
33. 19.29 L F2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R D2 F D U F R' B' F' U' L U' 
34. 21.18 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' D L' F' L2 B2 R U R2 F2 
35. 22.74 D2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' D B' R D2 R2 U F 
36. 18.93 F U2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 D R' F' L D2 B D' L' B D' 
37. 17.01 U L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 F' D' R2 U F L2 B' L' U' L 
38. (12.57) U L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F' U' L U2 R2 B' D' L' D U2 
39. 14.89 U2 F2 B D' F D' B U' B' R' U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 
40. 19.31 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 R' F U' F D L2 B2 D' 
41. 15.81 D B' R' F B' L D' F' R' B U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 
42. 18.07 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 D F U' B2 L' D2 R' D B 
43. (23.37) B2 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' L' B2 U' B L' R D R2 U2 
44. (23.14) L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L D L' B' R' D' F R' B U' B2 
45. 13.73 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L U2 F' L2 R B' F2 D B U' 
46. 17.60 D2 L2 D L2 D' U' R2 F2 U R2 U' L' U' B R2 F' D L2 R B R' 
47. 17.28 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' R' D B' F U' L' D2 R2 D2 U2 
48. (13.04) F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 L' D R' U2 B' L F D' F2 U 
49. 16.75 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D R F' L' R2 F' D L' U R 
50. 18.10 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L B2 R' D' F' L2 R D2 F2 R'


----------



## mafergut (Apr 6, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Yeah I average in the 14s usually but I still haven't had a sub ten single before. My times are usually pretty consistent though



It depends on what Average you guys are talking about. Not the same Ao5 or Ao100 

I have several full-step high 14s (I don't count lucky PBs for this analysis), being my PB 14.52 and my PB Ao5 is around 18.00, but my PB Ao12 is low 19 all the way up to my Ao100 which is around 20.50. So, between my PB single and Ao5 there are like 3.5 seconds, but comparing with Ao100 there are 6 seconds. Also, I assume, the fastest you become the closer your times are. Also I'm not too consistent, I should be sub-20 globally already but I insist on doing stupid 23-27 second solves in between "normal" 17-21 second solves. 15-16 (or faster) are very good solves for me and very rare, like 2 or 3 in a hundred (5 at most).


----------



## JemFish (Apr 6, 2015)

MoYu LingPo arrived!


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 1:06 mega avg12 yesterday. Was probably just in the zone or something because I didn't get anything gj today.



Another 1:06 avg12 today so yesterday was probably a bad day lol. Also a 69.xy avg50 :tu


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 6, 2015)

clock pbs after ~40 solves:  But I have to take apart and lube my clock, my fingers hurt...
24.10 single
27.42 avg5
28.41 avg12 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-6
avg of 12: 28.41

Time List:
1. 25.84 UR5+ DR1- UL3+ U5- L2- ALL1+ y2 UR4- DR2- DL1+ R4+ D1+ DR DL UL 
2. (47.20) DL3+ UL1+ U4+ R2+ D5+ L5- ALL2- y2 DL1+ UL3+ L5- UR DR UL 
3. 27.04 UR2- DR6+ DL4- UL5+ U2- y2 DR6+ DL5- D6+ L2- DR DL 
4. 27.79 DR6+ U2- R2+ D6+ y2 UR4+ DR4+ UL2- R5+ D5+ L1+ DL UL 
5. 32.39 UR2+ DR3- UL1- U3- R2- D3- ALL1- y2 UR2- UL5+ D1- UR DL UL 
6. 26.32 DR3- DL5- UL3+ R1- D3+ ALL5- y2 DR3+ UL6+ U5+ R1- D1- L5+ DR DL 
7. 27.80 UR6+ DR5+ DL1- UL3+ U4+ R2- L4- ALL1- y2 DL3- UL2- R1- D1+ DR 
8. 31.77 UR2+ DR4- UL6+ U4- D3- ALL3- y2 DR4- UL5- U5+ R3- L3- UR 
9. 27.00 UR4+ DR2+ DL4+ D2- ALL1- y2 UR5+ DR3+ UL1+ R1- L1- UR DL 
10. 27.46 DR5- DL1- UL3+ R3+ L4- ALL3- y2 UR2+ DL2- UL6+ U1+ R2+ D4- DL 
11. 30.71 UR1+ DR4+ DL3- UL6+ U3+ R4- D1+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R4- L4+ DR UL 
12. (24.10) UR1+ UL4- R2- ALL5- y2 UR5- DR3- UL5+ U3- R4- D1- UR DR


----------



## EMI (Apr 6, 2015)

3x3x3: 9.99 Average of 50, 10.14 Average of 100  Four sub 8 solves in the average of 50.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 6, 2015)

1:04.47 sq1 avg5 and 33.93 single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 6, 2015)

5:45 mini Guilford Challenge


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 6, 2015)

3x3x3

pretty much consistently sub-15 when I'm warmed up now :3
14.43 ao50 (PB by 0.43), 14.67 ao100 (PB by 0.25)


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 14.67 ao100 (PB by 0.25)



According to your sig it's PB by 0.19.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> According to your sig it's PB by 0.19.



Oops, that was actually my old PB ao50... >.<


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 6, 2015)

13.74, 12.65, 11.78, 13.98, 12.77, 13.98, (15.65), (10.70), 12.26, 13.32, 12.62, 12.09
»12.92 Ao12 Personal Best
These had pretty good tps 3-5, The 10 should've been a 9.xy because my D-Layer misaligned causing my LSE to lock-up for at least a second, it also had around 5 TPS
and had a 2 Second LSE so about 6 tps for that but pretty inefficient solve.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 7, 2015)

29.65 4x4 single! 3rd or 4th sub-30.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

50.901 Square 1 single with terrible ABF.

EDIT:

avg of 5: 1:07.608

Time List:
1. (1:25.217) (-3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/
2. 1:00.523 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)
3. (50.901) (-5, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)
4. 1:08.167 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 2)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)
5. 1:14.134 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)

Last one was with parity. Not sure if the scrambles are completely correct because there was a problem with copying the average.


----------



## qaz (Apr 7, 2015)

best single in a really long time

7.16 B' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U L R' B F U F2 L2 R U 

z2 y
L F' B R' D
y R' U R2 U' R' 
U L' U' L y' U' R U R'
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
y' R U' R' 
U r R2 U2 R U R' U R U r' R


----------



## Cale S (Apr 7, 2015)

gj skewb pb's


Spoiler: 3.52 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-6
avg of 12: 3.52

Time List:
1. (1.32) R L U R' U' R' L' U' 
2. 3.77 R' B' L B' L R B' R 
3. (5.40) U' B' U' B' L B L' R' 
4. 4.85 R' L' R' U' R B' L' R 
5. 4.05 U' B' L' B L B U' B U' 
6. 3.41 U' R' B' U' R L' B U R 
7. 4.63 R U L U B' L U' B' 
8. 3.04 U L' R U' R' B L' B U 
9. 2.72 L R' U L U L R' U 
10. 3.69 R' B R' B L' R' L U' 
11. 3.09 L' U R B L' U' B L' 
12. 1.97 B L R' L U L B' U' L'





Spoiler: 3.82 avg25



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-6
avg of 25: 3.82

Time List:
1. (2.72) L R' U L U L R' U 
2. 3.69 R' B R' B L' R' L U' 
3. 3.09 L' U R B L' U' B L' 
4. (1.97) B L R' L U L B' U' L' 
5. (5.09) U L' U' L' R' U' B R U' R' 
6. 3.42 R' B L R' U R' L' R' U' 
7. 3.88 B R B' R L' B U B' L 
8. 4.75 L' B' R' U' B L U' R' 
9. 4.03 L B' R U' L U B' R' U R' 
10. 4.31 U R L' B R B R' U 
11. 4.45 B U R' L R B' U' B' L 
12. (5.73) U' L R' U B' U R' B' R' 
13. 3.49 B U' B' U L U B R 
14. 3.12 B R' L' R' L R' B' L 
15. 4.20 B R' B' L R L R L R 
16. 3.32 U' L U R' B' L' R' B' 
17. 4.31 L R B L U' L' U' R U 
18. 4.00 R' U' B' R L' R L U B 
19. 3.43 R' L R L' R U B' R' 
20. 3.81 U L' B' U' R' U L B' R' 
21. 4.65 L' B' L' B' R' U R' U' R 
22. 3.32 R' L R L' U B' R B' U' 
23. 4.65 B' R U' B' L B' R' U B 
24. 3.20 B R U L R' L U R B' 
25. 3.02 U R' U' L R' B' L B





Spoiler: 4.34 avg100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-6
avg of 100: 4.34

Time List:
1. (1.32) R L U R' U' R' L' U' 
2. 3.77 R' B' L B' L R B' R 
3. 5.40 U' B' U' B' L B L' R' 
4. 4.85 R' L' R' U' R B' L' R 
5. 4.05 U' B' L' B L B U' B U' 
6. 3.41 U' R' B' U' R L' B U R 
7. 4.63 R U L U B' L U' B' 
8. 3.04 U L' R U' R' B L' B U 
9. 2.72 L R' U L U L R' U 
10. 3.69 R' B R' B L' R' L U' 
11. 3.09 L' U R B L' U' B L' 
12. (1.97) B L R' L U L B' U' L' 
13. 5.09 U L' U' L' R' U' B R U' R' 
14. 3.42 R' B L R' U R' L' R' U' 
15. 3.88 B R B' R L' B U B' L 
16. 4.75 L' B' R' U' B L U' R' 
17. 4.03 L B' R U' L U B' R' U R' 
18. 4.31 U R L' B R B R' U 
19. 4.45 B U R' L R B' U' B' L 
20. 5.73 U' L R' U B' U R' B' R' 
21. 3.49 B U' B' U L U B R 
22. 3.12 B R' L' R' L R' B' L 
23. 4.20 B R' B' L R L R L R 
24. 3.32 U' L U R' B' L' R' B' 
25. 4.31 L R B L U' L' U' R U 
26. 4.00 R' U' B' R L' R L U B 
27. 3.43 R' L R L' R U B' R' 
28. 3.81 U L' B' U' R' U L B' R' 
29. 4.65 L' B' L' B' R' U R' U' R 
30. 3.32 R' L R L' U B' R B' U' 
31. 4.65 B' R U' B' L B' R' U B 
32. 3.20 B R U L R' L U R B' 
33. 3.02 U R' U' L R' B' L B 
34. (46.78) U L' B U B' L' B' L' U 
35. 4.88 L R B R U' R B' R L 
36. 4.10 L R' U' B' L B R' B' 
37. 5.38 L B' U B' R' U' L' B' L' 
38. 3.34 B' U B' U L R' U' B 
39. 3.88 U L' R L' B' R U' R' B 
40. 3.40 U' R B' R' L U' B' U 
41. 3.87 L U' R U' B R B' U L' 
42. 3.60 R' U R B' U' R L' U' 
43. 5.02 L U R' L' B U R' L' B 
44. 3.82 U' L B' U R' B U' R 
45. 5.19 L' U' R U L' U' R' L' R' 
46. 5.98 L R' U B L B R U' 
47. 5.58 L' U R B R U L U 
48. (6.65) U B' L B R' L U B 
49. 4.05 B' L' U' B L U' B R B' 
50. 4.71 R' B' R B' U B' U R L 
51. 5.15 B' R' B L' R U B R 
52. 4.39 U' R' L' R' L B L' B' 
53. 5.22 R' B L' U B U L U' 
54. 3.84 R' U B U' B U' L' U' 
55. 2.68 B' L B' R' B R B R' L' 
56. 4.07 B L B' R' B U B U 
57. 3.39 B U B' L U' B L B' 
58. (2.31) L U' L B' U L' B L 
59. 2.99 U' B U B' R B U B' L 
60. 5.00 U L B R B U R' U R' 
61. 5.27 U B L' U R' B' R' L' R' 
62. 4.97 B' R' L' R U' B U' R' 
63. 4.47 B L' B U' B' R' U' B U 
64. (2.66) R U' R L' R' U' R' U 
65. 3.34 U L B L B U' B' U R' 
66. 5.77 U B' R U B R' L U 
67. 5.02 U' B U L' B' R U' R' L' 
68. 5.09 B R' L' U' B U' B L 
69. 5.54 B' R' U' R U' B' U' R' 
70. 4.47 U B U R' L R' B' L' 
71. 4.28 B U' L R B' U' L U' 
72. (6.33) L U L U' L R L' R B 
73. 4.81 B' R L' R L U' L' U L 
74. (8.01) L' B' R' B L U B' R' L' 
75. 5.32 B' R' L' R L B' R B 
76. 4.67 R' L' U' L U' B' U R' U' 
77. 5.42 B L R' L' U L R' B' L' 
78. 5.84 R' L' R' B L' B L' R U 
79. 4.98 B' R' L U L R B R' 
80. 4.25 B R' B U' L B U' R' 
81. 5.43 U B U L U' B' L' B' L' 
82. 3.34 R' B' U' L' R' U' L B' 
83. 4.76 U' R L R' U R' B L' B' 
84. 4.80 L U' R U' L R B U' R 
85. 4.01 B U B R L' R L' R' U' 
86. 5.82 B R' U L B' L U' B 
87. 4.42 U L R' L B R' U L' U' 
88. (7.69) U' L R' U R U B U' B 
89. (2.51) B U' R L' U R' U' R' 
90. 4.91 B U L R' L B R B' U' 
91. 5.72 L' U' R L U' B L R' L' 
92. 5.68 L' U R' U L' B R U 
93. 4.10 U' L B' U B L' R' B U 
94. 3.90 B' U' B L B R U' L' R' 
95. 3.02 U' R' L B U R B L U 
96. 3.76 U' R U' L' B U' B R' L' 
97. 4.25 U' L R' B' R' B R' B U' 
98. 4.14 R' L B U' R' U R U 
99. 4.94 B' R' U R' L U B U' 
100. 3.85 R U R L' R' B' R' L' U'


could have been better if my skewb didn't suck


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> could have been better if my skewb didn't suck



What brand is it?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 7, 2015)

Randomno said:


> What brand is it?



Moyu but the turning is just really inconsistent and sometimes it just starts to turn horribly in the middle of an average. It's actually not that bad but it can be annoying. I've been thinking about getting a new one sometime soon.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-7
avg of 5: 2:49.99

Time List:
2:47.58, 2:58.73, 2:43.68, (3:04.04), (2:34.87)

so I'm getting into megaminx xD. I will be very pleased if I meet the sub-2 soft cutoff at Nats, I beat the hard cutoff easily on my 2nd timed megaminx solve.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 7, 2015)

First timed ao12 with my new LingPo. *EDIT*: (BTW, I cheated on the 3.07 - just undid the scramble)



Spoiler: 2x2x2 Cube



Apr 7, 2015 12:15:49 PM - 12:23:08 PM

Mean: 6.01
Average: 6.14
Best time: 3.07
Median: 6.20
Worst time: 7.70
Standard deviation: 1.11

Best average of 5: 5.82
4-8 - 6.33 (3.07) 5.26 (7.70) 5.86

Best average of 12: 6.14
1-12 - 5.89 6.74 6.47 6.33 (3.07) 5.26 (7.70) 5.86 7.13 5.30 6.28 6.12

1. 5.89 F2 U2 R2 U' F R' F2 U2 R
2. 6.74 R2 F' U R F R2 U' F' U2
3. 6.47 F U R2 F2 U R' F' U
4. 6.33 R2 F' R U2 F' U F2
5. 3.07 U F' U F R
6. 5.26 F2 R' U R F' R F U' R2 U'
7. 7.70 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R F' U'
8. 5.86 U R F' R2 F' U' F' U R2 U'
9. 7.13 R F2 R U' F' U' F2 R U'
10. 5.30 R F R' U F2 U2 R F' R'
11. 6.28 F2 R2 F U2 R' F' U2 R F' U'
12. 6.12 F2 U' F2 R' U R U' R2 U2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 7, 2015)

JemFish said:


> First timed ao12 with my new LingPo. *EDIT*: (BTW, I cheated on the 3.07 - just undid the scramble)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Ortega right?


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Nice! Ortega right?


He said he had learned just over half of CLL. 


4x4 pb single! 1:00.65


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 7, 2015)

lol wat
1. 8.83 U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 U' F' R' D2 L2 D2 B' U' R D R' D2 
x2 z'
R' U R U' y R U' R' y'
U R' F R
L' U L2 U' L'
U2 y L' U L U' L U L'
y' R U' R' U2 F' U' F
R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L U

So inefficient yet so awesome


----------



## JemFish (Apr 7, 2015)

JemFish said:


> First timed ao12 with my new LingPo. *EDIT*: (BTW, I cheated on the 3.07 - just undid the scramble)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PenguinsDontFly said:


> Nice! Ortega right?





Berd said:


> He said he had learned just over half of CLL.



I'm using Ortega/CLL, but Ortega most of the time. (I actually delete my CLL times because recognition and execution is usually about 5 seconds...heh. I'm training them, though.)



Berd said:


> 4x4 pb single! 1:00.65



Sweet! Go for the sub-1, yeah?!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't know where to post it, so I just leave it here...
3x3 Twohanded+3x3 Onehanded+3BLD in 2:32:

4. 0.07 L' B R F' L2 D2 R2 L' U B2 R2 D2 L B2 R' U2 F2 B2 L2 D2 
5. 0.24 R' D' F2 U R' D2 R2 D' F' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 U 
6. 2:32.42 D L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 R U2 R B' F' U' R' U' F' U' B L'


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Don't know where to post it, so I just leave it here...
> 3x3 Twohanded+3x3 Onehanded+3BLD:
> 
> 4. 0.07 L' B R F' L2 D2 R2 L' U B2 R2 D2 L B2 R' U2 F2 B2 L2 D2
> ...


Gj! I should try this, I would do a better 3bld but an awful OH.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! I should try this, I would do a better 3bld but an awful OH.


I have been waiting for your GJ  3BLD was around 1:55, which is close to my avg.
splits were like
3: 12
OH: 25
BLD: 1:55, 1:10 memo


----------



## Iggy (Apr 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Don't know where to post it, so I just leave it here...
> 3x3 Twohanded+3x3 Onehanded+3BLD:
> 
> 4. 0.07 L' B R F' L2 D2 R2 L' U B2 R2 D2 L B2 R' U2 F2 B2 L2 D2
> ...



Nice :tu hehe I tried it for lols and got a 1:14.25


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice :tu hehe I tried it for lols and got a 1:14.25


Nice! Someone should try all events which require a 3X3 
So 3x3+OH+BLD+2MBLD+feet+fmc


----------



## Myachii (Apr 7, 2015)

5/5 4x4 PB's broken DD

Old PB Single: 44.52
New PB Single: 43.80
Difference: -0.72

Old PB Ao5: 54.01
New PB Ao5: 51.71
Difference: -2.30

Old PB Ao12: 55.48
New PB Ao12: 52.05
Difference: -3.43

Old PB Ao50: 59.17
New PB Ao50: 56.35
Difference: -2.82

Old PB Ao100: 59.93
New PB Ao100: 58.23
Difference: -1.70


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 7, 2015)

3x3x3

(16.35), 13.08, 12.67, (11.83), 13.87, 14.48, 14.30, 13.25, 13.22, 14.14, 12.60, 14.39 = *13.60 ao12*
*14.04 ao50, 14.30 ao100*

I've improved my ao50 and ao100 by more than half a second in the last 24 hours, lol

also 5x5x5: *1:51.98 ao50, 1:52.85 ao100*


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> 4x4 pb single! 1:00.65



Nice! What method do you use? I recently switched over to Yau from redux and that seems like it's going to pull me under the one-minute mark.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2015)

(13.20), (15.32), 14.94, 13.91, 14.25 = 14.37

Time to update the signature


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 7, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> (13.20), (15.32), 14.94, 13.91, 14.25 = 14.37
> 
> Time to update the signature



Not sure if people are unusually inconsistent or I'm unusually consistent. My first sub-15 ao5 came when I averaged 16


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Not sure if people are unusually inconsistent or I'm unusually consistent. My first sub-15 ao5 came when I averaged 16



Yeah you're too consistent.  I'm sup 20 and my best Ao5 is 16.843.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 7, 2015)

Average of 100, 2015-04-07-11:38
Average: 13.34
Best: 10.63
Worst: 16.66
Mean: 13.35
Standard Deviation: 1.29


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Not sure if people are unusually inconsistent or I'm unusually consistent. My first sub-15 ao5 came when I averaged 16


Yes, you are very consistent; most people our speed have a standard deviation of around 2: yours seems to be sub-1 whenever you post a large average.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2015)

7.110 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' R' D2 L2 B2 L B2 L' F' R' F'

y' x // Inspection
R2 D' U2 x' U' L U L' D2 // XXcross 
R U R' // F2L-3
r' F r // F2L-4
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLLCP
U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // PLL

Lol F2L


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.110 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' R' D2 L2 B2 L B2 L' F' R' F'
> 
> y' x // Inspection
> R2 D' U2 x' U' L U L' D2 // XXcross
> ...



Doesn't work.


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.110 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' R' D2 L2 B2 L B2 L' F' R' F'
> 
> *y* x // Inspection
> R2 D' U2 x' U' L U L' D2 // XXcross
> ...



ftfy


----------



## mafergut (Apr 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Not sure if people are unusually inconsistent or I'm unusually consistent. My first sub-15 ao5 came when I averaged 16



For what it's worth to this discussion...

*New PB Ao5: 17.46* = 16.49, 18.17, (23.04), (15.93), 17.74

Almost half a second faster than my previous one and, as you can see in my sig, I average mid-to-high 20s (Ao100 PB = 20.49). So I guess you're very consistent or my long averages are shxx


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-7
avg of 12: 3.46

Time List:
(2.59), 3.33, 4.21, 2.86, 3.22, 4.14, 3.50, 3.54, 2.91, (4.57), 4.25, 2.67

getting back into practicing pyraminx a bunch lately 
I'll try to do an ao1000 and see how that goes, I'm about 305 solves in


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 7, 2015)

New 4x4 single PB: 45.582
Really starting to get into 4x4


----------



## nalralz (Apr 7, 2015)

5x5 PB single: 2:03.84! The last layer was horrible having to do M moves for OLL and then a G perm for PLL. Should have easily been a sub-2 single.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 7, 2015)

I did my first timed solves doing cross on bottom. Got my first sub 20 average of 5. wat
*(17.61)*, 18.77, *(19.50)*, 19.35, 19.28 = *19.13*


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> I did my first timed solves doing cross on bottom. Got my first sub 20 average of 5. wat
> *(17.61)*, 18.77, *(19.50)*, 19.35, 19.28 = *19.13*


Cross on bottom = faster than cross on top. There's a reason everyone does it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2015)

clock pb single(15.56), avg5(18.05) and avg12(18.48) wat. So I just lubed my clock and got from 30 sec. to 18 without practicing lel. Now I can make the cutoff at German Open  PBs before this were like 20.13/25/28

18.11	u= 5, d= 1 / u= -4, d= 3 / u= -3, d= 0 / u= 0, d= 1 // u= -5 / u= 6 / u= 2 / u= -1 // u= -2 / d= 1 // Uddd
18.51	u= -2, d= 2 / u= -5, d= 3 / u= 6, d= -3 / u= 3, d= -5 // u= 1 / u= -4 / u= 5 / u= 1 // u= 6 / d= 1 // UUUd
18.41	u= -2, d= -5 / u= 5, d= 4 / u= 2, d= 0 / u= -5, d= -3 // u= 2 / u= 6 / u= -5 / u= -3 // u= 0 / d= 4 // dUUU
18.52	u= 6, d= 5 / u= -1, d= -5 / u= -2, d= 1 / u= -3, d= 0 // u= 2 / u= -1 / u= -5 / u= -5 // u= 0 / d= 5 // UUdd
DNF	u= 2, d= 1 / u= 4, d= 6 / u= 1, d= 3 / u= -5, d= 2 // u= 1 / u= 3 / u= -1 / u= 3 // u= -1 / d= 6 // dUUd
20.31	u= -1, d= -3 / u= -4, d= 1 / u= 6, d= 4 / u= 1, d= -3 // u= 3 / u= 2 / u= -5 / u= -4 // u= -5 / d= -3 // UdUU
15.56	u= 5, d= 0 / u= 2, d= -1 / u= 4, d= 5 / u= -5, d= 6 // u= 2 / u= 5 / u= -1 / u= 6 // u= 2 / d= 0 // ddUd
18.15	u= -3, d= 1 / u= -4, d= -4 / u= -1, d= 0 / u= 5, d= 5 // u= 6 / u= 1 / u= -3 / u= 5 // u= 1 / d= 1 // Uddd
17.83	u= 2, d= -2 / u= 3, d= -2 / u= 1, d= -4 / u= 3, d= 6 // u= -4 / u= -3 / u= -4 / u= -3 // u= -1 / d= 5 // UddU
19.81	u= -1, d= -4 / u= -4, d= 3 / u= 5, d= -2 / u= 6, d= 2 // u= -5 / u= -1 / u= -3 / u= 1 // u= 2 / d= -1 // dddd
18.16	u= 2, d= 2 / u= -1, d= 5 / u= -1, d= -4 / u= 1, d= -3 // u= 0 / u= 0 / u= -3 / u= 6 // u= -5 / d= -4 // UdUU
17.13	u= 0, d= -5 / u= -3, d= 4 / u= 5, d= 2 / u= -3, d= 0 // u= -3 / u= 6 / u= -3 / u= -2 // u= 3 / d= 2 // ddUd


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 8, 2015)

PB single: 9.76

D' R' F L2 U R U2 F2 U R' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 U2

y' // inspection
R D R' // cross (3/3)
y' U L' U L // F2L 1 (4/7)
R U2 R' y U R U' R2 U R // F2L 2 & 3 (9/16)
y' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // F2L 4 (7/23)
y r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL (7/30)
//PLL skip

3.0 TPS


----------



## JemFish (Apr 8, 2015)

Finished learning my ::CLL - L set:: in a day; after I train them I'll be moving on to ::CLL - U set::.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 8, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Finished learning my ::CLL - L set:: in a day; after I train them I'll be moving on to ::CLL - U set::.



I've learned all the algs for T but I can't recognise any. :/


----------



## cashis (Apr 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I've learned all the algs for T but I can't recognise any. :/



There's like 5 cases..


----------



## JemFish (Apr 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I've learned all the algs for T but I can't recognise any. :/



Click here for an awesome EG trainer (including CLL).

I actually timed a 5x5 solve yesterday, on the train, and got a time of 3:59.xx minutes. I knew I sucked but I didn't think I was that bad.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 8, 2015)

cashis said:


> There's like 5 cases..



There are 6 and are all recognised by something like "bar, opposite", "opposite, opposite".


----------



## JemFish (Apr 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> There are 6 and are all recognised by something like "bar, opposite", "opposite, opposite".



There are two opposites, two adjacents, and two bars.

*EDIT*: Have my sune sets, anti-sune sets, and L sets down for CLL. Progress is fast, and I've now learned 26/42 of my CLLs. (In a previous post I said I knew 23/42 - I actually only knew 19/42, and counted wrong, heh.)

*EDIT 2*: 2x2 ao12 PB!



Spoiler: 2x2x2 Cube



Apr 8, 2015 1:42:31 PM - 1:48:10 PM

Mean: 5.61
Average: 5.72
Best time: 3.21
Median: 5.95
Worst time: 6.84
Standard deviation: 1.10

Best average of 5: 5.60
5-9 - 5.31 (3.21) 6.03 5.46 (6.35)

Best average of 12: 5.72
1-12 - 5.48 6.47 6.40 (6.84) 5.31 (3.21) 6.03 5.46 6.35 6.38 5.86 3.50

1. 5.48 R U' F U' R U' F U' R' U
2. 6.47 U' R2 U' R F' U R' F' U2
3. 6.40 R' F2 R' F' R F R' U R2 U'
4. 6.84 F R2 U F U2 F' U F
5. 5.31 U R F U R' F2 U F' R2
6. 3.21 U R F' U R U' F R' F2 U2
7. 6.03 U' F' U' R2 F R' F' U R2
8. 5.46 F2 R2 F' U F' U2 R2 F' U'
9. 6.35 F2 U2 F' U F2 R' F R2 U
10. 6.38 R' F2 U R2 F' R' U' R2
11. 5.86 F2 U' F' R U' R U2 R'
12. 3.50 U' R' F U' R' F2 U F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 8, 2015)

5x5
1:20.30 single
1:27.77 ao5
1:30.xx ao12


----------



## JemFish (Apr 8, 2015)

3 maths question relay in 44.53 seconds (easy 'scrambles' though).



x[SUP][SUB]2[/SUB][/SUP] + 7x + 6 = (x + 6)(x + 1)
x[SUP]2 [/SUP]+ 9x + 20 = (x + 4)(x + 5)

x[SUP]2[/SUP] + 10x + 25 = (x + 5)(x + 5)

*EDIT*: ...and then 38.40 seconds for the next three!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 8, 2015)

that hurts...
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-8
avg of 12: 10.00

Time List:
1. 8.42 L2 U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 U F' R' B' U' B' L' F' R2 F' 
2. 10.70 D' R2 B2 U F2 R F' R D' B R2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B L2 F2 L2 
3. 12.04 R' F' U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 L' U' F U' B2 F2 R' B' F' 
4. 9.84 F' L2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 B' R2 U2 L' D R U2 L D U' B' L D' 
5. 10.87 L' U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L' U R' U2 B D' F2 R2 U2 
6. 10.87 F L2 B2 L' B' R B U' F' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R F2 D2 L' 
7. (8.26) L2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F R2 U F' U2 L' F2 R B' R F D 
8. 10.15 U' B D' B' D' F' U R' F2 L' D' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U 
9. (12.44) L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 F U' F' D2 L2 B2 L2 R' F' L D 
10. 9.21+ R2 D F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U L2 R' B2 U' B F' L' B' D' L2 F' 
11. 8.66 L2 B' L2 B L2 B' L2 B R2 B U2 D B' D' F L' U' R' F D' U' 
12. 9.22 U L U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 U' F R D L' D F R B'


----------



## EMI (Apr 8, 2015)

JemFish said:


> 3 maths question relay in 44.53 seconds (easy 'scrambles' though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice XD Third degree next?  Or maybe Gaussian rational coefficients, and you have to find roots in the form p+qi 

3x3 of 12 9.24 btw, with counting 11 lol


----------



## JemFish (Apr 8, 2015)

EMI said:


> Nice XD Third degree next?  Or maybe Gaussian rational coefficients, and you have to find roots in the form p+qi



Erm...I think that will be in quite a while...I'm only 14, you know.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 8, 2015)

3 pyraminx relay in 10.89 seconds.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2015)

6x6x6

practising 5x5x5 is paying off for big cubes also 

3:28.93, 3:20.89, 3:52.97, (3:19.31), 3:36.14, 3:41.59, 3:40.39, 3:35.06, (4:59.81 pop pop), 3:48.53, 3:21.25, 3:46.09 = *3:37.18 ao12*

also contains 3:31.06 mo3 (solves 2-4) and 3:28.65 ao5 (solves 2-6), both PB's


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 8, 2015)

17.63 OH ao50


----------



## EMI (Apr 8, 2015)

3x3 of 50 9.76
8.98, (7.68), 9.36, 10.78, 10.53, 10.26, 10.35, 11.22, 10.50, 9.51, 9.87, 10.36, 8.75, 8.46, 8.51, 8.85, 9.27, 8.22, 11.05, 11.50, 10.87, 11.07, 7.89, 9.37, 8.75, 9.57, 9.48, 11.84, (7.88), (13.49), 10.47, 10.63, 9.88, 9.72, 8.30, (7.56), (12.38+), 9.69, 11.39, 10.86, 8.60, 7.99, 11.27, 8.30, 10.42, (12.71), 9.05, 10.35, 8.84, 8.51

In there are these 13 solves: 8.75, 8.46, 8.51, 8.85, 9.27, 8.22, 11.05, 11.50, 10.87, 11.07, 7.89, 9.37, 8.75 Fail...


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Left hand OH
Average of 25: 29.94
1. (34.10) R' U2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' B D' B R B F2 U L D' F' 
2. 29.69 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U L' U' L2 F' R' B2 L2 U B2 U 
3. (37.38) F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F' R2 U' R' F L B D U' R2 
4. 31.10 R2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 B' F2 R2 F D' L2 U B L' F D R B2 U' 
5. 28.90 B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F L' B2 R D' R2 B D' R2 D2 
6. 25.81 L U2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R F2 L' R B' L' F' L 
7. 32.13 B R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D L F U2 R F' U' F' D' U2 
8. 33.88 R2 U B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' L' U B2 F2 R2 U L' R2 D2 
9. 33.10 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 R B' L2 U F2 R' U' B2 L F2 
10. 28.65 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B D' U2 L' D2 B' U L R2 F2 
11. 31.02 D' R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F D R B2 D' L U B D2 B' 
12. 28.05 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 U2 R2 F D L' U' B L F R2 D' F 
13. 28.15 D2 L2 R B2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R F U' B L2 F D2 R' B' L' R2 
14. 29.08 U' F' R F' D' L' F U2 R U B2 L2 U' D R2 U' L2 F2 U D2 
15. 32.87 R2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 U' L2 R' U L' U2 F D' L2 F' 
16. 28.71 L D2 F2 U' F R' D F D' F R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 F' B' 
17. 31.51 L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B F R2 B2 U' R' U B U' L2 B2 L' U R' 
18. 31.37 R' B D2 F' L2 U R F2 L' F' U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' 
19. 29.46 U F R' D2 R B2 L B' U R2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 B R2 B' 
20. 25.34 U R' L2 F' U F' D' R2 D' R D2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' L2 U2 D2 F2 
21. 28.87 U2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R F' R2 U2 R U' B R F2 U' 
22. (23.99) U2 B2 R U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L D2 R' U F2 U' R B D2 L F2 U F' 
23. 28.91 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 B U2 L' R U2 L B D B2 F2 
24. 32.23 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R' U B F D2 F' D2 L R2 D 
25. (24.11) L F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 U2 L F' L2 B' D L R2 U2 B F2


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Erm...I think that will be in quite a while...I'm only 14, you know.


Cubics aren't that hard - if you can do the grid method for multiplication, then it's just the reverse of that.
(but, it helps to know one factor, otherwise you have to guess until you find one )


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 8, 2015)

6x6 

(1:53.78), (1:59.80), 1:55.62, 1:56.16, 1:55.20 = 1:55.66 ao5 PB


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 8, 2015)

15:38.07 2-7 relay Mo3: 16:11.61, 14:27.20, 16:15.40

Should've been faster, but cubes kept popping.


----------



## Mr Beast (Apr 8, 2015)

3x3x3 ao5:

5:	01:00.95
4:	00:45.95
3:	01:01.36
2:	00:53.03
1:	00:59.22

An average of 56.10 with a best of 45.95. This might seem slow but I've only been cubing for about 2/3 months, it was with well broken in but still pretty crap Rubiks brand (I have a Zhanchi ordered from TheCubicle.us, hopefully it'll arrive soon and my time will improve) and, my previous best was 55.54 which is a fair improvement on it


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 8, 2015)

I got a 2:14.32 4x4 OH single yesterday. It's pretty fun, I should start doing it more often. 

I also got a 24.29 second 3x3 OH average of 5 today!  Maybe soon when I start learning my OH PLLs I can consistently become sub-25.


----------



## imvelox (Apr 8, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 6x6
> 
> (1:53.78), (1:59.80), 1:55.62, 1:56.16, 1:55.20 = 1:55.66 ao5 PB


Damn nice, fully sub2 too!
I don't remember what's my ao5 PB but it's something like that


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2015)

First session on a >54.6mm cube since August 2013.

Roux
08-Apr-2015 20:48:42 - 21:58:58

Average: 14.36
Best time: 12.16
Worst time: 18.79
Standard deviation: 1.42

Best average of 5: 13.37
12-16 - (12.16) (14.11) 13.43 12.71 13.98

Best average of 12: 14.13
12-23 - (12.16) 14.11 13.43 12.71 13.98 (16.53) 13.43 14.18 15.39 15.03 14.12 14.93



Spoiler



1. 12.37 L2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 F' U' R D R2 B F' R2 D L'
2. 15.25 D' U F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' D' R' F2 D' F U2 B D' R2 U2
3. 12.93 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 R D R2 B R2 D' L2 U' F' D2
4. 13.61 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F L B' U' B2 F' D' U' B2 F U'
5. 14.45 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L B L D2 U' R B' L D' R'
6. 14.54 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D R' B U L' F R D R U2 L' D'
7. 14.79 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L U' F' U B2 D' R F2 R
8. 15.46 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F L F' L2 B U' F L' D
9. 18.79 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U2 L' D B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U' L F' D
10. 15.71 B2 F2 D2 L2 D U' R2 L2 B' U B R F' D' R2 B L' U2 L'
11. 16.08 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L B F D' B2 U R2 D2 F' R' U'
12. 12.16 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L' B' D U' L B' D' R2 L D
13. 14.11 U R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R U F2 R' D R' U2 R2 F D
14. 13.43 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U F2 L2 F' U' L' U2 L2 D2 F' R' B' R
15. 12.71 F2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' R U B L B R2 F' D F2 R' U'
16. 13.98 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' R D2 B' L' B2 D2 L' D F2 L
17. 16.53 B2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' L U2 F L' B' U' R2 L' D2 U
18. 13.43 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 B D' L U R' D F2 R2 L'
19. 14.18 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 U' F R' D' U B' R D U'
20. 15.39 U' L2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R L' F U L2 D' B2 U F U' R
21. 15.03 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B R' B' R' L2 F2 R' U B R2
22. 14.12 R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D U' F D2 L2 F' D U2 B' L' U2 F'
23. 14.93 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D' U' L' U' R2 F2 R U B' D' L' U'
24. 13.39 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U L2 F' U' L F U' L D B2 F'
25. 13.93 F2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' U2 F' U2 L2 F U F U R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 8, 2015)

3x3 pb avg12 :^), pb by 0.2

10.58	D F' L' F2 U2 L2 F2 B' U2 R2 L' U R2 B2 U2 B2 F D F2 D R D B2 L2 B2
9.34	R L' B2 L F2 L F' B R' U D' B' L' U L' R2 D2 F U F' D' F R2 B R2
9.23	F2 U2 L' R2 F D' F2 U' D R' L F' B' R' L B2 L2 R' F B2 R2 B' U D' B
10.57	D R' B' L U2 R' F D' B2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L' F2 B R L D' B D F U2 D' B'
9.02	F' U R' F2 L' R2 U F' D2 F' R' D2 F' U2 F D' L' B2 L' D' R' B' F2 R2 D2
8.86	R2 F' U F D U2 F' B L U' B' F' U D2 R' U D B' U B' F U B' L' B
13.84	B F2 U D2 R2 B' R D2 F' D' B' F' R' F' B2 R2 F L F' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D
9.30	U D' R' L2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 R D F R2 L2 F' U D F2 D U F2 U' R2 U2 D
9.52	R' B' F' D F' R U2 D L2 U D' L2 F2 L F' B R' B2 D B2 F U2 F D' R'
10.90	L2 D2 F L D' U2 F B2 L' R2 F2 B' D' F2 R' U' L2 U2 L' U' L' D' U F' B
8.83	D B' R' F L' F' L2 D L2 B2 L' B R2 F2 D' L2 U' B F2 U' D2 R' L2 B' F2
9.06	B L' F2 D F2 B2 R2 D U2 B R' D L U F2 B' L2 R' B2 R' D L F2 L2 F'


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 9, 2015)

4x4x4 mo3 with three different methods

1:15.78 (k4), 53.26 (yau), 1:11.25 (redux) = 1:06.76

EDIT: 1:12.57 (k4), 1:04.46 (redux), 52.46 (yau) = 1:03.16 :3


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 9, 2015)

49.03 4x4 ao5 FINALLY


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 9, 2015)

squareone pb single and avg5

50.22, (31.89), (1:16.49), 41.81, 38.87= 43.63


----------



## nalralz (Apr 9, 2015)

4:07.38 6x6 PB single!!!


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 9, 2015)

nalralz said:


> 4:07.38 6x6 PB single!!!



gogo sub4


----------



## Chree (Apr 9, 2015)

3x3 PB Ao5: 12.48... and first counting 10: 10.45, 13.84, (17.84), 13.14, (10.39)

I have no consistency.


----------



## nalralz (Apr 9, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> gogo sub4



Haha! Yeah, so close to sub-4.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 9, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 4x4x4 mo3 with three different methods
> 
> 1:15.78 (k4), 53.26 (yau), 1:11.25 (redux) = 1:06.76
> 
> EDIT: 1:12.57 (k4), 1:04.46 (redux), 52.46 (yau) = 1:03.16 :3



57.75 (k4), 1:02.35 (redux), 54.73 (yau) = 58.28


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 9, 2015)

New PB full step 3x3! 24.19!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 9, 2015)

Can you do a K4 walkthrough or reconstruction?


----------



## TDM (Apr 9, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 57.75 (k4), 1:02.35 (redux), 54.73 (yau) = 58.28


No Hoya?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> No Hoya?



I've never used it before...

Besides, then I'd want a 5th method so i could do an ao5 



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Can you do a K4 walkthrough or reconstruction?



What, from me? You wouldn't want a K4 walkthrough from me, I'm really bad at it


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> I've never used it before...
> 
> Besides, then I'd want a 5th method so i could do an ao5 [emoji14]
> 
> ...


Use my roux variant on 4x4 [emoji14]


----------



## TDM (Apr 9, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> I've never used it before...
> 
> Besides, then I'd want a 5th method so i could do an ao5


Learn it, it's good! also columns/cage pls




Berd said:


> Use my roux variant on 4x4 [emoji14]


What's your Roux variant?


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> Learn it, it's good! also columns/cage pls
> 
> 
> What's your Roux variant?


I'll do an example solve soon.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 9, 2015)

Yay, pb Ao5 and Ao12, both stood over two years. This Aolong v2 is really forgiving of my lazy turning style of my old hands!!

Extract from Ao200...

Average of 5: 14.18 (Solves 2-8) PB (Old PB 14.20)
Average of 12: 15.20 PB (Old PB 15.45!)

1. 15.54 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B D' R' U' B U' R' F L F 
2. 13.82 R F' L2 F' R2 F D B L U F2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 
3. (17.15) L' B2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' D' L2 B R' D2 B2 D R' 
4. 12.53 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D L' D2 F' U' L' D' F D' R D 
5. 14.39 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B R B L' D L' F L' F' U 
6. 15.63 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 L' B' D2 U' L B2 R2 D L D2 
7. 16.56 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 F2 L' F L2 R B L2 F' D L 
8. (12.19) B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 R B D2 B D2 L2 D B' U R' 
9. 14.57 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L B2 D2 F D L B U' R2 B' 
10. 16.67 D B2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' D' L' R B' F2 D R' 
11. 15.59 L2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' L D U L2 U F L B R 
12. 16.70 L D2 R D2 F2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R' D' B U' L' F D' B D R U'


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> I've never used it before...
> 
> Besides, then I'd want a 5th method so i could do an ao5


OBLBL, I've done that ao5 before, it's fun


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 9, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> I've never used it before...
> 
> Besides, then I'd want a 5th method so i could do an ao5
> 
> ...



yes pls <3


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 10, 2015)

Finally got my first sub-6!
(5.87) B2 D B2 D' L' F2 R2 F R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 U'
Fullstep 0.0

Some other pbs

avg of 12: 8.44

Time List:
1. 8.47 D2 B2 D' B' U D R' L D' F' U F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' 
2. 8.59 D' R L2 D F L2 F' D2 L' F' U2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 
3. 8.11 D' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D U2 R F2 D F D2 U' F' D' B2 U2 
4. 8.86 U F2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' U2 L D' F D2 R' B U B D' R2 
5. 8.57 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 L B2 L2 U F' D' L D' U' R' 
6. 9.18 D F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2 R B U R2 B F R F D2 
7. 8.66 L' D B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R D L U' R' B' R2 U R' 
8. 8.00 U B' U2 D2 B2 D R' D F' B U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 
9. 8.11 U B2 U2 F D2 F D2 B' U2 F R2 U R2 F2 L' B2 D B2 U' 
10. (9.79) R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D' U F' L2 D' B L B R' U2 L B 
11. (6.38) D L2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 L U' F' L2 F' U L2 
12. 7.83 L' D F' U2 L' F' U' F D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 R'

Average of 100: 8.97

Other noteworthy solves:

(6.38) D L2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 L U' F' L2 F' U L2 (also fullstep)

7.98 and 7.95 avg5s


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 10, 2015)

YES SUB-1 4x4 SOLVE

23. 51.53 R L2 U Rw' F Uw R' D2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw' L U2 Fw U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw F' B2 R' Fw2 U L Uw' D F Fw B' R2 D R L' B2 U Rw' R F'

K4 <3 

Really good First 3 Cross Edges and Centers and was done with F3L at 45 and it was a a last 2 edges skip


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 10, 2015)

WTF New PB AVG of 5 not to long after cleaning out my Weilong v2.

Average of 5: 27.23
1. 26.58 R2 B2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U F2 L' D2 F' L' R2 B' D2 B2 
2. 25.94 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R U R2 F' D L B2 D2 
3. (25.36) U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 U L F U' B F2 U R D' L 
4. (30.85) F' U' R F L D' R2 L U L' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 
5. 29.18 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B D' L' R2 F D F' D F2 D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 10, 2015)

1:29.03 5x5 ao5
First sub-1:30 IIRC
also had a slightly forced LL skip and a OLL skip in there


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 10, 2015)

Switched to Hoya for 5x5 and 18/20 solves were under 1:50!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 10, 2015)

decent avg100, no good singles though (only two fullstep 7s I think)
best avg5: 9.71 bj
best avg12: 10.05 not even sub10
best avg 50: 10.49 gj, sub 10.5


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-10
avg of 100: 10.65

Time List:
1. 9.88 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 B U' L2 R' B2 R U2 R' B' L2 
2. 10.36 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F' R F' D2 L D U' F' R2 B' 
3. 12.35 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 D R2 D2 R' D2 B D B' U2 B' 
4. 10.56 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R' F' D L R' D' F' R2 B D2 
5. 11.91 L U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 D R2 B' R2 D' L' F' L' D U2 
6. 10.62 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' L D2 U B2 L R2 D2 B2 F R2 
7. 12.25 B' U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F D R' U2 R B L' D L' B2 L 
8. 9.84 B2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R F2 U' F U2 F' D2 U2 B' D' L U2 
9. 10.06 F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F L' F' D U2 B' D2 F 
10. 10.60 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F' L' U' R2 D L2 B2 F' U2 L' 
11. 11.49 R B2 D F2 U F2 D R2 D2 B2 U B2 F' R2 D' B D' U' F' L' F2 
12. 10.60 D L' U' D2 B2 L D F' R' L2 B L2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F U2 D2 
13. 9.88 R2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 L' B' U2 R' U B' F' L' D R' D' 
14. 11.09 R' B' U L2 B' R2 D B' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' 
15. 10.12 L U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' U2 R F2 L' D2 B' U2 F' L2 D 
16. 10.32 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 F' L R B R2 U R2 D L F' 
17. (7.93) D B2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D F D F' L D' F R' D' B' R2 
18. 12.28 D' U' R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U R D L2 U2 B' U2 L D L B2 
19. 9.79 B2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L U' B F' U R' D L' R2 
20. 10.06 U F' L2 U2 B R2 F D2 U2 B' F' L2 R F L2 D L U2 B2 U2 
21. 11.50 R' D L2 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 L F D2 R2 F' U2 B2 U 
22. (13.20) D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 L F' U R D F' D2 B' L2 D2 
23. 9.67 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L' B R2 B2 U F L2 U' R F2 
24. 10.16 D U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 R U' L F' D2 U' B2 D L2 
25. 12.22 U D' L' D2 F D' R' F2 L U D F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 
26. 9.83 F U2 L' F2 B U' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F' 
27. 10.32 F B2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L D' F' U' L' R' D2 U' R 
28. 10.17 B' F2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 B' D L2 R' U F' L2 R2 U' 
29. 9.28 B' R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' L' U' B R2 U' L F' L F2 
30. 11.44 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F' R D L2 R2 D' B2 F D' 
31. 10.78 B2 L D2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 R' U' R' B2 F' L' D' R' B R2 U' 
32. 10.75 F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' L D' L D' F' L B2 F 
33. 10.52 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B D B2 F D' F' L D2 R D U 
34. 12.36 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 F D2 R2 L D2 F' D' U' R' U2 L2 F R2 
35. (15.07[meh, screwed up]) R' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 L R2 F L2 D2 F2 U' R' B2 U F U 
36. 9.70 L R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U L' F2 U R' F2 D' B' L' 
37. 9.73 L2 U' R L' D2 L' B L' D2 F' D R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 
38. 9.45 F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' U' B F L2 U' B2 L D L2 R 
39. 9.95 U' R2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L R' B2 D2 B' U' B' F' D' L B D2 U2 
40. 12.42 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D B' L2 F' L' U2 F' D2 L F' R 
41. 9.08 R F' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 L D' U B' U R2 U L' F2 
42. 10.59 R U' R' B2 D F' B L F U D' F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U F2 L2 
43. 12.50 D F2 D2 R' U B D' F' D U2 L F2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 
44. 10.14 F' R D' R' B U F' D R' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 
45. 10.90 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U F' R U2 B' F2 L' D' R2 F 
46. 9.78 B L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 B' F2 R2 D2 U L B' F' L' U B2 L R2 F 
47. 9.44 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F' D' L' F2 R B U L F2 U 
48. 11.86 F U2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 F U F U' L F2 R2 D R D2 F 
49. 10.58 R' B' D F D2 R' F2 D' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
50. (7.77) F2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U B D2 R B2 F' D2 U L2 B' R 
51. 10.81 D U R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 U R F' L B F R D' F2 R' F2 
52. 10.07 B2 L2 D2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 F2 D' L' D R2 F' 
53. 10.11 U R' B2 L' B' U L' U' B U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 D B2 
54. 11.18 L F D L' U' L F2 R' B' L U2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 B 
55. 9.62 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 D F R' D L D' B2 L2 D' B L' 
56. (8.48) F2 R B2 R' D2 R' U2 R F2 L2 U2 B' U B D2 L2 B' D U R 
57. 11.85 U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R D L B F' U B U F2 D' 
58. 10.49 D' F' D L2 D' L2 B R L' B' D' F2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 
59. 9.66 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 U' L' U F' L2 B U' L' U' R B U' 
60. 9.50 L' U' F2 D' U B2 F2 U R2 U R2 U' L' U' B F' L' B' D2 B' F2 
61. 12.14 B' U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 L F D B' R' F' U F D 
62. 12.15 L2 F' D L' F B R' F B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D R2 F' 
63. 10.62 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 U' L' R' D L2 R B L2 D2 B' D 
64. 11.42 B' L' B2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L' B2 F' R' D B' R' F2 L' 
65. 10.35 D' F2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 D B U2 R F R U R D L' R' 
66. 11.28 D L2 U2 B' F' R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 F D R2 U' F D' R' U F2 
67. 9.73 F' D R U R' F' R2 B' D' U2 R F2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 
68. 10.76 R' D L F2 B2 D F' U2 D F L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 D R2 
69. (8.25) U' D R B' U R2 L' U2 F' R' B D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F R2 
70. 10.60 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B L U2 F U' R D L2 D 
71. 10.09 B U' D R' U2 D' F' D' R' F2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 L F2 B' 
72. 10.94 B2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 R' B D2 L' D' R2 F R2 U B 
73. 11.39 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' D U2 R U2 B' U R2 F' U B' 
74. 10.85 L2 F L2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R D' F L2 U R F' U2 
75. 12.65 F' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F R D B2 L2 U R B2 F L' R' 
76. (14.64) U B' U2 R2 F R2 B D2 B D2 L U2 R F U2 R' U L U' 
77. 10.20 R U L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R D' B' D2 F' R F2 L' R 
78. 9.05 R B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L F L' F R F2 R F' U L' 
79. 9.70 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R B2 L' U' F2 R2 F R F2 R 
80. 12.97 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 D U' F' L' R D' L' U2 F2 R F U 
81. (13.26) F' D L2 D U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 L' F R F' L' B' F2 L F2 
82. 9.00 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' F' U2 D' L2 B' R' D' U2 R F' D2 L' 
83. 10.37 F D' R' F R' B' U' L' F B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U F2 D2 
84. 10.58 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F' L2 D' R2 D L D' L' B2 U' 
85. 10.61 U F' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 R D' F' L R' B' R2 B2 D 
86. 10.75 F D' R' U' B2 U L2 U F L' U' D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 
87. 9.87 R2 B L D2 L' F' L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U' L2 U2 F' 
88. 11.60 R D F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D U' F2 L F D B2 U2 L' F U2 B' 
89. 9.51 U' L2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 F D U F' R U R B L' F2 
90. 11.10 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' L' D L D R' D' R U 
91. (8.38) L' D2 R' F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 B' R' F2 U' F' L2 F2 U F R2 
92. 11.25 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B' F2 D' L' B R' B2 F2 U2 
93. 10.29 D2 F U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U L' D2 F' D2 U B2 L U2 
94. 10.88 B' U2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R F2 L U' L F' L U B 
95. 9.71 U R' F2 B' R L F2 B' D' U2 F2 R' L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 
96. 11.38 R2 D' U B2 D' U' L2 U B2 F R U' L2 F L' D U' B2 U 
97. 10.56 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B U' B2 L2 F' R F' R2 U' R' 
98. (13.66) L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B' F2 L D B2 R' B R2 
99. 11.29 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B L' R2 D' B2 D2 U2 R' D' 
100. 10.81 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F2 U F L B' R B2 U F L2


----------



## JemFish (Apr 10, 2015)

2x2 PBs: 

Mo3 - 03.20 (sub-3.5!)
Ao5 - 03.86 (sub-4 wat!)
Ao12 - 04.51 (almost sub-4.5)



Spoiler: 2x2x2 Cube



Apr 10, 2015 7:50:52 PM - 8:21:50 PM

Mean: 5.16
Average: 5.19
Best time: 2.42
Median: 5.40
Worst time: 6.91
Standard deviation: 0.94

Best average of 5: 3.86
35-39 - 4.39 3.95 3.24 (2.42) (5.15)

Best average of 12: 4.51
30-41 - 5.44 4.35 4.86 3.88 4.84 4.39 3.95 3.24 (2.42) 5.15 (5.92) 4.98

1. 6.75 U F R' F2 R U2 F' U R2
2. 5.83 F' U2 F U' R U' F2 U2 R2
3. 5.08 U' F' R2 F R' F U' F' U
4. 5.55 F U2 F' R' F2 U R' F'
5. 5.62 R2 F2 U F' R U' F R2
6. 5.30 F2 R F U2 R U2 F' U' F'
7. 6.91 R U2 R' U F2 U F2 R U'
8. 5.53 F2 R2 U' F U' R2 U' F' U2
9. 5.06 F' U' F' U R2 F' U' R' U2
10. 4.83 F' U2 R U2 R' F U R U'
11. 5.75 R F2 R' F U F2 U F' R'
12. 3.70 F R' U' F U' R F2
13. 5.09 U2 F R' U2 F R' U' F2 U2
14. 4.35 R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
15. 3.15 F R' F R U F' U2 F2
16. 4.62 F' R' F' R' U2 F' R F' U2
17. 5.59 U F R' F U' F R2 U' R2
18. 6.07 F R2 U F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' U'
19. 5.36 R2 F' U' R2 U' F R2 U R' U'
20. 5.94 F U R F2 R2 U F' R2 U
21. 5.74 F R' U2 R F' U R' F' R2
22. 4.75 R U F' R2 F' U R F2 U'
23. 3.89 F2 R F2 R U2 F' U' R2 U
24. 5.47 R F U' R' F2 U R F'
25. 6.43 F2 U F' U' F R' U R' U2
26. 6.41 R U' R' F U' R F' R2 U2
27. 5.51 R2 F U' R2 F U2 F' U F'
28. 5.92 F R' F U2 F R2 U R F2 U'
29. 5.48 R' U2 F2 R U' F' U F2 U2
30. 5.44 R' U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U2
31. 4.35 R2 U' R F2 U R' U' R U
32. 4.86 R' U R' U2 R U' F' U
33. 3.88 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' F U2
34. 4.84 U' F' U2 R F' R2 F R U2
35. 4.39 U' F' R F' R F' R U2
36. 3.95 R U' R U2 R' U F' U2 R U2
37. 3.24 R U' R F2 R' F2 R' F2 U
38. 2.42 R U' R2 F' U F R2 U'
39. 5.15 R U' F R U' R U R' U'
40. 5.92 F2 R2 U2 R U F2 U2 R' U'
41. 4.98 R2 F' U F R' U R U F U'
42. 5.63 F U' F' R' F R2 U2 F' U' R
43. 5.87 U R' F U' R2 F R F'
44. 5.63 F2 U2 F R' F2 R' U2 R' U
45. 5.16 F2 U' F' R2 F U' R U2
46. 6.75 F U F2 U2 F' R' U2 F R2 F'
47. 4.89 R U' R U' F U2 F' U2 R'
48. 3.83 R F2 R' U F' R2 U R' F'
49. 5.73 F2 R2 U F' U R2 F'
50. 5.63 F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R U' F'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 10, 2015)

got my first counting 7 in an avg5! Bj avg5 though but both 7s were fullstep, z and g perm

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-10
avg of 5: 9.95

Time List:
1. 7.97 U R' U2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 B2 R F2 U R' B U' L2 D' L' U2 
2. (12.16) U2 D L' U D2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' 
3. (7.91) D B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L' D2 B' R2 B2 D' B2 F D' B2 
4. 10.95 F' D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' R' D2 L' B' L2 F L2 U' F 
5. 10.92 D R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B' R B2 L F2 D' B' F' L2 U

edit: rolled my avg100 to 10.61, pb!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> got my first counting 7 in an avg5! Bj avg5 though but both 7s were fullstep, z and g perm
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-10
> avg of 5: 9.95
> ...



Nice! My PB avg100 is 10.61 too


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 10, 2015)

4x4x4

50.98, 50.98, 46.04, 51.49, 52.38, (1:03.01), 47.32, 57.57, 50.14, 48.00, (44.71), 45.20 = 50.01 ao12

that counting 57...


----------



## TDM (Apr 10, 2015)

CDcuber said:


> accidentally posted twice


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?6032


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 10, 2015)

Now he posted it 3 times... -_-


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Now he posted it 3 times... -_-



lel


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 11, 2015)

Pfff... amateurs. My average on the 3x3 is still... 50 seconds... ok, maybe I'm worse than all of you, but I'm trying to learn CFOP, and my current PB is 30.512.
I recently got my first sub-5 on the 2x2, a lucky solve of 4.029.
I have a very strange method on the 4x4, which leads me to the unflattering record of 3:18.955.
My 5x5 and 6x6 solves are even worse, and I don't even have a 7x7. They are 13:01.439 for the 5x5 (I have a Rubik's Brand, don't judge me >-<), and a whopping 20:07.038 on 6x6.
Pyraminx is the only one I'm good at, with an average of ~14 seconds, and a PB of 4.965.
Skewb is very offset. I range from 30 to 80 seconds, with my PB of 20 seconds a mark of how terrible I am at Skewb.
I don't have a Clock, or a Magic (But that's a discontinued event anyway.)
I can't solve a Square-1 without help, but with it, my PB is 2:26.163.
My Megaminx solves are horrible, with my record at... wait for it... 6:57.248.
Some cuboid PBs:
1x2x3: 0.495
2x2x3: 7.846
2x3x3: 25.142
3x3x5: 6:07.172
3x3x6: 10:24.309
3x4x5: 19:12.773
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IEGGMZYITQmbZOsaX5vJtH-wAjDD0O3-94i6BNLXZBs/edit?usp=sharing
That's a link to all my PBs that no one will click on.
Well, there you go, that's how bad I am.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 11, 2015)

59.11 megaminx single, 20th sub 1


----------



## ottozing (Apr 11, 2015)

Megaminx PB avg1/5/12/50 from like 2 hours ago.

53.368/1:01.620/1:05.686/1:08.697

The single was R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R' into inverse Y perm which I somewhat predicted, since I could pretty much tell when I got to OLL that everything was permuted, and on 3x3 when that happens for that OLL case I can do R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' y Yperm with first move cancelled. So knowing that, I was expecting a Y perm of sorts. Old PB was a low 56, which was also my first sub 1.

Avg5 beats old PB by nearly 4 seconds lol.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 11, 2015)

1:02.30, 1:11.55, (1:12.42), 1:01.17, (55.65) = 1:05.01 Megaminx avg5

bj counting 1:11. The 55 is my 2nd best single ever

Edit: yessss

1:01.17, (55.65), 59.51, (1:08.86), 1:04.55 = 1:01.74

Sub NR average  Also the first 3 solves make a 58.78 mo3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 11, 2015)

clock pbs 1/5/12, avg is 16.27

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-11
avg of 12: 17.83

Time List:
1. 18.62 UR4- DR4- DL2- L1+ y2 DR2+ DL3+ UL3+ U1+ D5- L3+ DL UL 
2. 21.21 UR4- DL2+ UL4- D3- L3+ ALL6+ y2 UR2- DL6+ UL5+ U4+ ALL5- UR DR UL 
3. 17.19 DL3- UL2- U5+ R1- L1+ ALL2- y2 DL2+ UL2+ R3+ ALL3+ DR 
4. 16.85 UR1- DL1- R6+ L5+ y2 UR5+ DR4+ DL3+ UL4- U2- D1+ ALL3+ DR UL 
5. 15.36 UR6+ DL4+ UL2- U4- R2- D3- L6+ ALL4- y2 UR5- DL5- U3- L3- DR DL UL 
6. 19.68 UR1+ DR6+ DL5- R4- D3- L3- ALL2- y2 UR1+ DL3- UL3- U6+ R2- DR UL 
7. 16.60 UR5+ DR2- UL2+ R3- D4+ y2 UR5- U5- R4- D6+ ALL2+ UR DR UL 
8. (13.98) UR5+ DR4+ UL3+ U1- R3+ y2 UR2+ DR4+ R4- D3- L1+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 
9. (37.42) UR3+ DR6+ R2- y2 UR5+ DR1- DL4+ UL1+ U2+ R2+ D4+ ALL6+ UR UL 
10. 17.24[easiest scramble ever... -_-] UR1- DL1- UL3- R5+ D1+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 UR3- DR UL 
11. 16.30 DR3+ UL4- L4+ ALL4+ y2 UR4+ DR5- DL6+ R2- D2- L3+ UR DR DL 
12. 19.27 DR6+ DL5+ UL5+ D2+ L2- ALL6+ y2 DR5- UL2- U4+ R1+ L1+


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 11, 2015)

not PB but fastest on cam OH
Session average: 16.94
1. 16.84 F D2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B F D' L F2 R2 U' 
2. (15.31) U2 L F2 L U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R' U' L D2 F2 U B U2 L2 D' L 
3. (19.77) D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' B' L R' F2 R2 D' R D' L2 
4. 17.83 U2 B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 B' R F D' R' B L' B U F D R' 
5. 16.14 L2 F L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' D2 R' D2 R' U F2 U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 11, 2015)

most inconsistent 4x4 average ever...
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-11
avg of 12: 45.57

Time List:
1. (37.72) Rw' B Fw' Uw F' Fw L' R B' D' Uw L' B Rw F' R' F Rw Uw' D' Rw2 U2 F2 B L' Uw B' R2 B2 F Rw' D2 U B2 U Rw2 R U2 R2 L 
2. 42.16 Rw2 R' Uw' Fw R2 Fw R U R' L' D Fw U' Fw' F B R2 B2 Uw' D2 Rw2 D' B Uw2 D' F Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' F' Uw B2 U2 F D' F' Rw2 U2 Uw 
3. 42.18 Rw2 Uw R' U2 Fw Uw Fw' Rw' R2 L' B' U2 L' R' U2 Uw' Fw' L2 Uw2 F D2 L2 D2 Uw' B R Rw U' B Fw F' R2 Fw F' Rw2 U2 B2 R Uw R' 
4. 49.06 Uw D Rw B' R2 Rw B F' D Rw2 L R Uw2 R2 U2 Fw F Uw' D' R U' R Rw U2 B2 Uw2 L2 Fw' U' Fw2 R2 D2 R2 Fw2 L Fw Rw L' Uw Fw2 
5. 39.87 R' Fw2 B' L Uw' Rw D2 F2 Rw' L2 D' B' U' R F Uw2 B' L2 Uw B2 L' Uw' D Rw2 R' L Uw2 L Uw B F L' R2 Fw' Uw Fw L2 D Uw' B 
6. 50.05 U2 B2 D R' L2 Uw L U2 F R2 F' Uw' Fw F Uw2 U2 L D2 B' Rw2 B U' D B' U2 R2 Uw2 F2 L D B F2 Uw' L Rw F' U2 Uw B R2 
7. 46.99 U' F' Fw2 Uw' Rw L F B U2 D' F2 L Fw2 B2 F U Uw2 Fw2 D F' Rw2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 B2 Fw Uw' U Rw U' L2 R' Uw' L' D Fw2 
8. 42.31 L2 Fw2 L D' Rw L' U L Rw' R' B D U' B' U' Rw R2 Uw' U2 F R' Fw Rw' Uw Fw' U2 F L' D L D Rw' D2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw' D2 Fw 
9. 44.81 L Uw' U L D Rw R2 Uw2 Rw R' U Rw' U B U Fw Rw2 F D' F' Rw U B2 Rw2 D' F' Fw' Rw' U2 Fw' B Uw' Rw' L' B Uw2 D' L2 Uw D2 
10. 47.92 U' B2 Rw' D Rw' B2 D' B2 Uw' D' R' D' R Rw L' Uw D R2 L' D' U B' F R' Uw2 Rw' B D2 Rw2 U' D' L' D B' D' F2 B2 Rw B F2 
11. 50.34 Uw2 L2 D Uw' F' Uw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' L B' F D Fw2 D B' R' U2 Fw2 U2 F Uw' B' Fw2 F Uw B' Rw2 U' F Uw' F D L R Rw F2 Rw R2 U 
12. (51.46) L Rw' Fw' R2 F' R U Rw2 U Rw2 Uw R2 B' R2 Rw' L D' B' L2 Fw Uw2 B D2 U2 Rw2 L D' L2 U' Uw' B' Rw2 L Uw' Fw D' B2 R2 U D2


----------



## EMI (Apr 11, 2015)

3x3, Sub 10 of 100 w00t

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-11
avg of 100: 9.91



Spoiler



8.94, 8.98, 10.99, 9.57, 9.94, 10.72, 10.37, 11.77, 8.60, (7.77), 8.39, 9.71, 10.45, 10.80, 9.76, 11.34, (8.11), 9.75, 11.95, 8.81, (13.67), 8.83, 10.75, 10.36, (12.42), 9.87, 11.59, 8.76, 9.54, 10.64, 10.41, 11.85, 10.03, 11.79, 8.55, 8.35, 8.66, 11.62, 9.99, 10.45, 9.24, 10.69, 11.84, 9.54, 9.59, 9.18, 9.83, 9.55, 10.51, 8.88, 9.68, 10.72, 10.06, 8.86, 9.57, 10.18, 9.43, (12.86), 8.70, 8.55, 8.45, 10.73, 8.67, 10.40, (7.32), 11.55, 8.43, 10.04, 9.44, 10.92, 11.87, 8.89, 9.53, 8.98, 9.94, 8.87, 9.31, (16.40), 10.18, 9.91, 10.42, 10.02, 10.17, 8.75, 9.42, (8.05), 8.48, 10.73, 10.71, (8.32), (13.16+), 9.36, 9.70, 10.94, 9.52, 9.96, 10.60, 9.28, 9.51, 11.18



Hopefully sub 9 of 12 soon.


----------



## imvelox (Apr 11, 2015)

3x3 Official 7.71 single full step!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 11, 2015)

skewb pbs 5/12, first 5 solves make an 3.77 avg5, pb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-11
avg of 12: 4.81

Time List:
1. 3.60 B R' U' L B' U' B' U' 
2. (2.98) R' B R' B L R U' B' R' 
3. 3.67 L U R' L U R U' R' B' 
4. 4.03 L' R' B' R B U' B R' 
5. 6.13 U' R B' L B' L' U R' 
6. 5.74 R' L' B L' B' U' R' U' L' 
7. 5.64 B' L U' L B' R' U L' 
8. 5.64 B U R B L U B' L' U 
9. 5.22 L' U B R B R L' U 
10. 3.06 B' L B U R' B U' R 
11. (7.80) B R' B' L U' L R' U' L' 
12. 5.41 L' U R L R' L R L

edit: just realised that the avg5 is sub nr


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just for fun, timed myself on the Mercury Bermuda cube.

2:20.80 Ao12: [2:20.75, 2:42.67, 2:51.11, 2:27.18, 1:42.11, (2:56.76), 2:22.27, 2:39.24, 1:59.62, (1:40.26), 2:17.84, 2:05.21]


----------



## imvelox (Apr 11, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 3x3 Official 7.71 single full step!!



wat 7.72 full too in the finals (10.31 winning avg)
Terrible 5x5 solves as always thought


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 11, 2015)

imvelox said:


> wat 7.72 full too in the finals (10.31 winning avg)
> Terrible 5x5 solves as always thought



GJ!


----------



## imvelox (Apr 11, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> GJ!



Thank you!
Now I should practice big cubes for next weekend


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 11, 2015)

New 3x3x3 PB!!! 53 seconds 
EDIT: Now 45  , it was a full OLL skip and half PLL


----------



## TDM (Apr 11, 2015)

53.38, *43.78*, 3:16.70, 51.79, 52.23 = 52.47 official 4x4 average. Not PB, but still quite good. Very good single. All these solves were so bad though. I feel like this could have been sub-50...

also i'm not very good at fixing pops

Edit: and I came third in something!1!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Average of 12 on Fisher Cube for the fun of it:

[(1:24.74), 1:09.32, 1:06.71, 1:05.48+, 56.08, 51.61, 1:03.08, 52.62, 56.41, 51.63, 40.27, (39.50)]= 57.32 Ao12


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 12, 2015)

Official Sub15 3x3 Ao5, Almost Sub14 as well


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone notice Kevin got another sub 6? 5.99 to be exact...9th person to get a 5.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes!!!! 8.82 single, my first sub 10! Scramble was this: B L2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 R' U B' D2 R F U' R' U


----------



## cashis (Apr 12, 2015)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> Anyone notice Kevin got another sub 6? 5.99 to be exact...9th person to get a 5.



Kevin hays?


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2015)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> Anyone notice Kevin got another sub 6? 5.99 to be exact...9th person to get a 5.



Yeah I just saw that on cubecomps



cashis said:


> Kevin hays?



Kevin Costello


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2015)

1:05.06 and 1:13.20 consecutive megaminx singles, first one had a PLL skip and the 2nd had an OLL skip wtf


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 12, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Yeah I just saw that on cubecomps
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Costello



I should've paid attention to the finals... ;_;

The reaction was great though!


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 12, 2015)

yay
Average of 5: 1:27.09
1. 1:31.12 l2 r f F2 b2 u' R2 l2 D' b' U2 F2 u B' U' D2 f2 R F' r' B' u b f d u L' B2 R f D U2 L r2 f U' R r D f' B L B' l U' F U' D' R L U2 r2 u' L d2 u' R f' B2 R2 
2. 1:24.22 U R2 L2 F' r' D' R' B F' U2 F U B D r2 l2 d l' B2 D U' B' b' d2 l r2 d2 B F' d D B' D2 R F2 r' l' B2 D2 L2 B2 b2 l2 r' U2 D2 l2 d2 f2 b2 r l B R2 L' d2 L D2 L D' 
3. 1:25.92 B2 U L2 F2 b d f' d' L2 r R D' F2 L l D L l U D2 f2 b' B2 F' U f2 r2 f' u2 f2 u B2 f2 r' R' U2 r2 u L2 d2 F D' d' f2 l2 r' F2 l' R' B' L' B2 U f' U2 d2 R' F B' d' 
4. (1:38.76) U l D d' l U u2 b2 B2 l' r u l R u2 r d2 r' B' L F' D2 R2 l' r' f' r f' U2 f2 d' f' F2 d' F2 L2 b B' R2 B' u f2 U2 b2 d2 f' D2 f2 F D U' l2 d2 l' f b2 l2 B2 r' b 
5. (1:23.48) r L2 d2 L' l2 u L' B D' B2 u U l2 d r2 f2 u2 F' f' U d' l' B' u2 f' R2 f F2 r u' r2 B2 b2 r U u' d2 F2 f2 R2 l B' f U' l' u b d' B d2 F d' L' D d l2 b B L2 l


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 12, 2015)

Side events relay in 2:29.68. 

8.30-9.38-35.55-8.46-1:28.00
Skewb, pyra (messed up the keyhole block, lol), SQ-1, clock, mega


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 12, 2015)

3x3 Single PB and MO100 PB
00:07.554:	U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D2 B D R2 D2 L B F' L F2 L' U2

Cross: z2 y' R L' F' L2 D' (5)
F2L-1+2: U' L' U L2 U' L' U y R' U R (10)
F2l-3: U R U' R' (4)
F2L-4: U' L' U' L (4)
OLL: U' Rw U R' U' M' U R U' R' U (11)
PLL: M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 (7)
41 moves STM = 5.43 TPS
Obviously could've been an easy PLL Skip and 30 moves STM ... oh well I'm happy
MO100: 11.977


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2015)

Alex Lau 7.37 ER average


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 12, 2015)

Dat consistency though....

Average of 5: 33.36
1. (21.92) (-3,6) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,2) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (4,5) / (-4,3) / (-2,-3) /
2. 40.21 (-2,6) / (6,2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (-2,0) / (6,6) / (-3,-2) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (3,6) / (-2,6) / (-4,6) 
3. 22.57 (0,5) / (-5,3) / (6,6) / (-5,3) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-4,1) / (4,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,6) / (6,4) / (6,4) / (0,-3) / (-5,2) /
4. 37.31 (6,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,5) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (5,-3) / (6,3) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) /
5. (42.53) (6,5) / (-5,6) / (6,6) / (3,-4) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (-2,6) / (3,3) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) / (2,-2) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,5)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 12, 2015)

on cam pb, might upload:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-12
avg of 12: 9.85

Time List:
1. 9.12 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D U' L B' U F' D R 
2. (8.58) B' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U R2 L' B F' D R B' F2 D2 R' 
3. 9.48 U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D L' F R' F' L2 D R F U R' 
4. 9.40 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U' R' F' D' U2 B' L' U2 F2 D 
5. 9.98 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' L U' B D2 F L' D' U L2 
6. 9.31 L' U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D B2 F' D R B2 L2 U' R' B' 
7. 10.87 F U2 F U B R' D2 F L D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R U2 D2 L' F' 
8. 10.17 U D2 L2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B R D B U' B2 F' R 
9. (12.98) U L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U' L' R' F2 R' D' B' F2 R' U' F' 
10. 9.60 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F R U R U R' B' L' R' D' 
11. 11.12 R U R2 L2 U L' F' R' B R F2 U2 B2 R L2 F2 B2 L B2 L 
12. 9.46 R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 L B' R2 F R' F' U L D2 R2


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 13, 2015)

*(20.57)*, 18.55, 18.95, *(18.02)*, 18.40 = *18.63*
My PB average of 5. Probably my most consistent average ever. I'm so close to being sub 20. I average like 22 seconds now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Registered for my first comp!


----------



## cashis (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Registered for my first comp!



Hey, no pressure, but if your first solve is sub-10, it'll be the fastest first solve by anyone ever.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 13, 2015)

5x5 PBs
1:19.09 single!
1:22.91 ao5!
1:26.14 ao12!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 5x5 PBs
> 1:19.09 single!
> 1:22.91 ao5!
> 1:26.14 ao12!



Nice! Sub my PB avg5 and avg12


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Registered for my first comp!


Good luck!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Registered for my first comp!


Nice  be sure to record your solves!
if you don't want to show your face the camera stand that I used was like 3$ on amazon +free shipping


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Nice  be sure to record your solves!
> if you don't want to show your face the camera stand that I used was like 3$ on amazon +free shipping



Ok. I will record 3x3 for sure but maybe 2x2. 4x4 just isnt worth.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 13, 2015)

Megaminx solves I've done over that past 2 days

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-13
solves/total: 189/190

single
best: 55.65
worst: 1:33.68

mean of 3
current: 1:20.15 (σ = 5.04)
best: 58.78 (σ = 2.83)

avg of 5
current: 1:17.32 (σ = 4.72)
best: 1:01.74 (σ = 2.57)

avg of 12
current: 1:13.97 (σ = 4.75)
best: 1:06.42 (σ = 4.67)

avg of 50
current: 1:11.48 (σ = 4.68)
best: 1:08.96 (σ = 4.51)

avg of 100
current: 1:10.95 (σ = 4.88)
best: 1:10.23 (σ = 4.40)

Average: 1:11.59 (σ = 5.02)
Mean: 1:11.86

PB avg5, avg12 and avg100. First sub 1 mo3 and sub NR avg5  I tried to get a sub 1:10 avg100 but gave up lol


----------



## mafergut (Apr 13, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> *(20.57)*, 18.55, 18.95, *(18.02)*, 18.40 = *18.63*
> My PB average of 5. Probably my most consistent average ever. I'm so close to being sub 20. I average like 22 seconds now.



I'm also near those times. I was averaging 22 in Jan/Feb and now I'm bordering on the sub-20 (19.95 Ao50, 20.49 Ao100 but I'm gonna beat that today, as I'm averaging 20.11 on 90 solves already). It's taking a bit longer than I expected but if I keep progressing I expect to be globally sub-20 in another 3 to 4 months... or perhaps 8 to 10, it doesn't really matter as long as I manage to get there eventually.

So, good luck with your progress!!!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol wat
7: 11.45	L F D R B' L2 D2 F L U D2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2

Beginner's method (Dan Brown) can't reconstruct cross, but the rest was child's play.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Registered for my first comp!



great! when is it?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> great! when is it?



May 16. Competitors so far: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/NCR2015/Competitors


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ok. I will record 3x3 for sure but maybe 2x2. 4x4 just isnt worth.



pls man, I got a 1:52 and recorded it


----------



## Blake4512 (Apr 13, 2015)

I am now done with ZBLL-U and ZBLL-T. Not sure if I would use all of them in solves at this point, but I am constantly checking back and reviewing them so that I can later on.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 13, 2015)

Was going to do an 8x8 solve for my 800th post. It popped. So, 800th post, and DNF 8x8 solve.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> pls man, I got a 1:52 and recorded it



Lol ok why not.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> May 16. Competitors so far: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/NCR2015/Competitors



hmm, seems like a small competition.


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Lol ok why not.


Which person are you?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Which person are you?



I'm guessing the only one without a WCA id xD Berd 
"Kian Mansour" 
I can delete this if you want me too Penguins, for your safety reasons


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I'm guessing the only one without a WCA id xD Berd [emoji14]
> "Kian Mansour"
> I can delete this if you want me too Penguins, for your safety reasons [emoji14]


There's Thomas Dion as well. ..


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> There's Thomas Dion as well. ..



i checked as soon as he registered
he was the only one without a WCA ID before Thomas Dion joined, plus Thomas is Sam's brother and I know Sam from Instagram


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> i checked as soon as he registered
> he was the only one without a WCA ID before Thomas Dion joined, plus Thomas is Sam's brother and I know Sam from Instagram



Yup Kian be me. Pronounced key-on. Small comp guroux? For now it is, but there were over 60 ppl last year. I expect like 70 this year cuz y would it go down?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 14, 2015)

3x3 PBs

ao5: 13.386
ao12: 14.284


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 14, 2015)

7:10.43 8x8 Single  First sub 8.
Centers were done in 4:10


----------



## mafergut (Apr 14, 2015)

SO CLOSE!!!!! New 3x3 PB Ao100... 20.00, almost half a second better than my previous one and just 0.01 short of "sub-20" but I'm so happy anyway!
And also PB Ao12 (first sub-19) and almost tied Ao50 and Ao5. Two sub-18 Ao5 in there and 45% of sub-20 times overall.
I will try to roll the Ao100 today and see if I can shave a 0.01 off somewhere 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-14
solves/total: 109/110

single
best: 15.13
worst: 27.74

avg of 5
current: 19.55 (σ = 1.88)
best: 17.51 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 12
current: 20.28 (σ = 1.40)
*best: 18.91* (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 19.96 (σ = 1.59)
best: 19.96 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 100
current: 20.00 (σ = 1.70)
*best: 20.00* (σ = 1.70)

Average: 20.11 (σ = 1.77)
Mean: 20.10

Time List:
19.25, 21.27, 16.66, DNF(30.42), 23.56, 22.22, 18.10, 22.58, 24.57, *18.82, 17.18, 20.64, 15.33, 16.52[PLL skip], 19.54, 19.36, 21.10, 15.13, 20.94, 27.74, 19.68*, 24.07, 21.56, 17.79, 20.08, 16.32, 21.65, 17.72, 24.15, 20.14, 22.18, 17.78, 20.11, 19.41, 21.68, 15.73, 22.90, 20.37, 21.75, 18.50, 18.02, 19.58, 21.05, 20.90, 17.11, 19.15, 20.22, 19.56, 23.99, 18.47, 20.62, 20.84, 19.23, 21.26, 20.27, 20.85, 20.34, 21.02, 22.29, 22.17, 20.35, 17.87, 18.98, 20.46, 18.47[PLL skip], 20.16, 22.68, 19.44, 18.65, 24.13, 18.27, 18.86, 23.42, 17.70, 25.44, 20.54, 21.03, 19.38, 21.23, 19.31, 17.74, 21.02, 21.31, 19.00, 23.10, 18.39, 18.77, 15.84, 20.49, 17.50, 17.18, 21.69, 20.15, 22.67, 16.66, 21.14, 18.70, 20.24, 19.33, 21.68, 19.20, 21.04, 22.98, 19.66, 21.26, 17.40, 22.02, 20.30, 20.94, 16.62


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2015)

mafergut said:


> SO CLOSE!!!!! New 3x3 PB Ao100... 20.00, almost half a second better than my previous one and just 0.01 short of "sub-20" but I'm so happy anyway!
> And also PB Ao12 (first sub-19) and almost tied Ao50 and Ao5. Two sub-18 Ao5 in there and 45% of sub-20 times overall.
> I will try to roll the Ao100 today and see if I can shave a 0.01 off somewhere
> 
> ...


Roll the average!


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 14, 2015)

SUB 15 ao100 woooo! 14.64, shaved .36 seconds off of PB out of nowhere! also PB 13.04 avg5


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> Roll the average!


No kidding! especially with the DNF.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2015)

4.10 skewb avg50 and 4.38 avg100

not pb's, but done with stackmat while my 4.05 avg50 and 4.34 avg100 were done with bad starts/stops


Spoiler



3.49, 3.20, 3.83, 5.65, 3.45, 3.82, 4.37, 3.98, 3.26, 5.55, 4.21, 3.21, 5.59, 3.59, 4.54, 5.39, 4.43, 4.31, 4.00, 3.23, (3.04), 4.48, (2.43), 3.63, 6.51, 5.90, (8.46), 4.02, 4.27, 3.60, 3.63, 5.12, (2.65), 4.28, 4.11, 4.26, 4.42, 3.32, 4.48, 4.88, 3.20, 3.45, 3.70, 4.24, 3.93, 4.74, (2.61), 3.44, (7.53), 3.25, 5.70, (7.77), 4.63, (7.28), (2.33), 4.56, 3.07, 4.04, 6.80, 5.92, 4.82, 4.59, 3.42, 3.70, 7.05, 4.18, 3.75, 4.38, 3.95, 4.84, 4.56, 3.72, 6.35, 4.73, 3.62, 4.93, 6.57, 6.11, 4.98, 3.42, (7.17), 4.77, 4.53, 3.98, 3.74, 6.05, 4.16, 3.62, 4.52, 6.01, 3.05, 3.87, 3.65, 3.64, 3.89, 3.64, 4.27, 3.51, 5.11, 5.83


----------



## natezach728 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 4.10 skewb avg50 and 4.38 avg100
> 
> not pb's, but done with stackmat while my 4.05 avg50 and 4.34 avg100 were done with bad starts/stops
> 
> ...



Not bad!


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm top 300 in the world at Skewb now... except for BLD, I'm not even top 300 in Europe at anything else. I'm also top 10 officially in the UK for three things (Skewb single/average and 3BLD single). I'm officially best at two or three events I never practise


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> I'm top 300 in the world at Skewb now... except for BLD, I'm not even top 300 in Europe at anything else. I'm also top 10 officially in the UK for three things (Skewb single/average and 3BLD single). I'm officially best at two or three events I never practise



Nice 3BLD time!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 15, 2015)

2:13.058 6x6 single
Mo3 was poop though


----------



## cashis (Apr 15, 2015)

First LL skip ever...in an untimed solve, on the bus, with a sledge


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Nice 3BLD time!!!


Thanks! It was a nice scramble, and the time was 0.25 from PB. I pushed myself a lot more that comp than I've done before; I also got a 1:39 DNF, which would have been in my top 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 2:13.058 6x6 single
> Mo3 was poop though



Woah nice


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 15, 2015)

29.982 4x4 single with pll parity!
another two sub 30's in a row! 29.892 29.613


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 15, 2015)

OH 9.976 Single

4 Move EOcross: 9.976 U L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L B2 U2 F D' U' L B' L F' U', difficult to reconstruct because so many F2L options.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 15, 2015)

5:	00:16.57	x
4:	00:16.95	x
3:	00:16.84	x
2:	00:16.63	x
1:	00:16.59	x

Standard deviation of .17
Probably my most consistent Ao5


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 16, 2015)

New PB 3x3 average of 5! 

1. 11.45
2. 11.86
3. (13.85)
4. (10.80)
5. 13.82


Average: 12.38
First Sub-12.5. I think the first time I got 2 counting Sub-12 solves, too.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sub 20 Ao100 with Roux!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2015)

That consistency...

11.35, (15.55), 10.90, 13.06, 10.62, 10.56, 12.12, 11.73, 14.52, (10.01), 15.09, 12.00 = *12.20*


----------



## mafergut (Apr 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> Roll the average!



Thanks for the encouragement!!! I rolled it yesterday. After a bit of warmup I started very well with a 17 and a 16 and then my nerves came into play and I spoiled any possible further improvement. But, with those two times I rolled to PB Ao50 = 19.87 and PB Ao100 = 19.96, finally sub-20!!!!!! Next objective, globally sub-20, so I need to repeat this or it will just be a one-time lucky event.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-15
solves/total: 124/125
[...]
avg of 50
current: 19.97 (σ = 1.67)
*best: 19.87* (σ = 1.67)

avg of 100
current: 20.07 (σ = 1.64)
best: 19.96 (σ = 1.73)

Average: 20.10 (σ = 1.75)
Mean: 20.10

Time List:


Spoiler



19.25, 21.27, 16.66, DNF(30.42), 23.56, 22.22, 18.10, 22.58, 24.57, 18.82, 17.18, 20.64, 15.33, 16.52[PLL skip], 19.54, 19.36, 21.10, 15.13, 20.94, 27.74, 19.68, 24.07, 21.56, 17.79, 20.08, 16.32, 21.65, 17.72, 24.15, 20.14, 22.18, 17.78, 20.11, 19.41, 21.68, 15.73, 22.90, 20.37, 21.75, 18.50, 18.02, 19.58, 21.05, 20.90, 17.11, 19.15, 20.22, 19.56, 23.99, 18.47, 20.62, 20.84, 19.23, 21.26, 20.27, 20.85, 20.34, 21.02, 22.29, 22.17, 20.35, 17.87, *18.98, 20.46, 18.47[PLL skip], 20.16, 22.68, 19.44, 18.65, 24.13, 18.27, 18.86, 23.42, 17.70, 25.44, 20.54, 21.03, 19.38, 21.23, 19.31, 17.74, 21.02, 21.31, 19.00, 23.10, 18.39, 18.77, 15.84, 20.49, 17.50, 17.18, 21.69, 20.15, 22.67, 16.66, 21.14, 18.70, 20.24, 19.33, 21.68, 19.20, 21.04, 22.98, 19.66, 21.26, 17.40, 22.02, 20.30, 20.94, 16.62, 17.62, 16.61*, 22.21, 21.97, 20.94, 17.13, 22.40, 16.54, 20.39, 22.02, 20.31, 21.01, 18.96, 22.27, 20.61


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 16, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> That consistency...
> 
> 11.35, (15.55), 10.90, 13.06, 10.62, 10.56, 12.12, 11.73, 14.52, (10.01), 15.09, 12.00 = *12.20*



Lol these look like my times when I'm not focusing.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 16, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!!! I rolled it yesterday. After a bit of warmup I started very well with a 17 and a 16 and then my nerves came into play and I spoiled any possible further improvement. But, with those two times I rolled to PB Ao50 = 18.97 and PB Ao100 = 19.96, finally sub-20!!!!!! Next objective, globally sub-20, so I need to repeat this or it will just be a one-time lucky event.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-15
> solves/total: 124/125
> ...



Ha, I remember when you were doubtful that you would ever reach sub-20 - congrats!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 16, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Ha, I remember when you were doubtful that you would ever reach sub-20 - congrats!



Well, I don't even know what to say but thanks!!!!!! I didn't know that my posts with my "improvement stories" were being even read by almost anyone, let alone being really noticed / remembered. You know, it's not like I'm close to WR times or anything like that. Now I know what people like Cubeologist mean when they say the cubing community is just great.

And you're completely right, I experienced a plateau some months ago and I really thought I would never be able to progress any further. Every person has its limits and I thought mine were those but I was wrong. Now I'm all the more motivated to see which can be my limit. I would be more than happy with globally 15-17. I will leave sub-15 and sub-10 territory for all of you, really young and talented guys out there.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2015)

Definitely the most 2x2 solves I've done in a day

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-16
solves/total: 571/577

single
best: 1.26
worst: 9.94

mean of 3
current: 3.31 (σ = 0.10)
best: 1.62 (σ = 0.27)

avg of 5
current: 3.31 (σ = 0.10)
best: 1.85 (σ = 0.12)

avg of 12
current: 3.18 (σ = 0.57)
best: 2.19 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 50
current: 2.95 (σ = 0.88)
best: 2.56 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 100
current: 3.06 (σ = 0.94)
best: 2.64 (σ = 0.66)

Average: 2.86 (σ = 0.79)
Mean: 2.95

Many fails in there. I think my TPS is slowly improving though. That avg12 is 0.01 slower than PB


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 16, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Well, I don't even know what to say but thanks!!!!!! I didn't know that my posts with my "improvement stories" were being even read by almost anyone, let alone being really noticed / remembered. You know, it's not like I'm close to WR times or anything like that. Now I know what people like Cubeologist mean when they say the cubing community is just great.
> 
> And you're completely right, I experienced a plateau some months ago and I really thought I would never be able to progress any further. Every person has its limits and I thought mine were those but I was wrong. Now I'm all the more motivated to see which can be my limit. I would be more than happy with globally 15-17. I will leave sub-15 and sub-10 territory for all of you, really young and talented guys out there.



Heh, I follow the accomplishment thread pretty religiously! I know it seems a little weird, but I like to follow people's progression and stuff - it's a fairly constant source of inspiration


----------



## mafergut (Apr 16, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Heh, I follow the accomplishment thread pretty religiously! I know it seems a little weird, but I like to follow people's progression and stuff - it's a fairly constant source of inspiration



I will keep on posting, then 
I know what you mean about the inspiration. I also want to get my cube and practise when I read about someone's PB


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2015)

5.900 L' B2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L U2 L U' R2 B' U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 R' 

z' y'
L' D' L F' D'
U L' U' L
U R U' R' U' L U L'
R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R
U' F U R U' R' F'
R U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R U'

8.98 tps zomg (9.32 in ETM because my last F2L pair was definitely like U' U' R U' U' R' U R U' R')

Also gotten 2 other 5's in this session (including a 5.91  ) which is a lot for me. Also a 6.1x where I did something ending in R' U R as my last pair followed by R' U' R U' R' U2 R so yeah could've been 4.


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2015)

12. 9.30 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' R U' F' L F U L' U' B L2 D

x2 // Inspection
L U' L' F L2 D L' R D2 // X-EOCross (9/9)
R' U2 R // F2L-2 (3/12)
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F2L-3 (8/20)
L U' L' // F2L-4 (3/23)
r' F' r U' r' F2 r // OCLL (7/30)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14/44)

4.73 TPS.

ZZ PB.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 17, 2015)

not bad, let's see what I can get at the comp tomorrow 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-17
avg of 12: 9.91

Time List:
1. (7.95) F2 D R U R B2 D' F' B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B L2 U' 
2. 11.65 L2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F L U2 B' F' D R2 U 
3. 9.70 R2 B' L2 F2 U' L2 U R' F U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 L 
4. 9.54 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 F' L2 F U2 D L2 F' U' B' R' B' L' U2 
5. 9.48 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U F2 U B' R' D L B' U2 R U' L' 
6. (19.96) R' F2 D F2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' L' D F' L2 B L' F D' R 
7. 9.27 U2 F2 L' R D2 R' F2 R B' U' F' U' L' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 
8. 10.40 R' U' B2 U2 R L D' L F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F B U2 B D 
9. 10.45 F L' B L' B2 R' L' F' D' L' B R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 
10. 9.40 R' B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U L D F' D L2 B' L' R' F' 
11. 10.47 L B' D2 B U2 F' L2 B R2 F L2 R2 U' B D U R U' L2 B2 F' 
12. 8.74 R2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 L B' R' D L' D' F' L' F R


----------



## Berd (Apr 17, 2015)

1:55.82 5x5 pb! First sub 2!!


----------



## Berd (Apr 17, 2015)

Berd said:


> 1:55.82 5x5 pb! First sub 2!!


Gj!


----------



## imvelox (Apr 17, 2015)

Berd said:


> 1:55.82 5x5 pb single! First sub2!!
> 
> 
> Berd said:
> ...



wat?


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2015)

..


> T
> 
> 
> > h
> ...


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2015)

7. 7.49 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 R F U2 F2 U R2 L' F'

x'
D F' [D2
U'] R2 U R
U2 R U' M' U R'
U R B R'
R U' L' U R' U' L
M' U' M'
M2 U' M' U2 M'
U'

Failed LSE, had a 0.5+ second pause.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 17, 2015)

not bad also, counting high 6 and low 7 haha (the bad solves are with z perms)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-17
avg of 12: 4.97

Time List:
1. 6.90 U' L' R L U R U R U' 
2. 4.04 U R B' U' L' U' B L' R 
3. 6.00 U R B R' L' R U B U' 
4. 4.56 L' B R' U B U' R U' 
5. (2.29) L' B' R' B' R' U B' L 
6. 4.70 U R' B L R' L' B L U' 
7. 7.02 R U L' B L' R' L' U' B' 
8. 3.19 R' L' B' U' B L' R' B' 
9. 5.68 R' B L' R' U' L U' R B' 
10. (9.17) B L' R' L' R' U L' R 
11. 3.96 L R L' B U R L B' L' 
12. 3.60 R B' R' B U R B' R' U


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 17, 2015)

LSLL.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-17
avg of 12: 3.25

Time List:
1. 2.88 U F2 R2 U' F U' F' U2 R2 F U F 
2. 3.03 F2 D' L2 U L U2 L B L2 D2 F D2 B' L2 D 
3. (2.85) U' L' F2 D' L2 D F2 U F D2 B2 R2 B R2 B D2 F' L 
4. 3.60 U' R U2 R U R2 F' U' F' D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 
5. 3.28 R B U B D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R 
6. (3.75) L F' R' F R' D' L D' B R' B2 R2 D2 R L2 
7. 3.28 R U2 R' F' U F2 D B' R B D' F' 
8. 3.70 U' L2 F R2 D' R D2 R' D R2 F' L2 
9. 3.53 R U R2 D' L F D R D' L' D U2 
10. 2.94 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R' B R2 F R' F R2 U F 
11. 2.97 B2 D2 L2 B' F' U2 B L F' D2 B2 R2 U' 
12. 3.34 B' U' R B' U2 B U' B U' F2 B2 L D2 L' F2 U2 B2


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> 7. 7.49 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 R F U2 F2 U R2 L' F'
> 
> x'
> D F' [D2
> ...


Today seems to be a good day.
7. 8.68 D2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B' L B L F' R D2 U' F2 U
(Roux again)


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 17, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> LSLL.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-17
> avg of 12: 3.25
> ...



With or without inspection


----------



## imvelox (Apr 17, 2015)

6x6 avg of 5: 1:55.63


1. 1:54.25 
2. 1:57.50 
3. 1:55.15 
4. (2:09.63) 
5. (1:52.68) 

Really hope to get something decent tomorrow...


----------



## Berd (Apr 17, 2015)

5.46 ao50 on 2x2!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 17, 2015)

avg of 12: 8.65

Time List:
1. 7.90 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 F' U2 F U' L2 D' L D' F2 U' L B R 
2. 7.94 F R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B L R' U F' L' D' U2 B' D2 
3. 8.90 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U' F U B' F' L' D R U2 R2 U2 
4. 7.71 R' B' D2 L2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U L U R2 B U' B' R' D 
5. 9.28 B' U' B' D' L' D R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 D 
6. 9.04 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R' F2 U2 B' L' B2 F U' R F' U B2 U' 
7. (9.54) F' R2 D2 L2 B L2 B U2 B R2 F2 U B F' L' R' U L2 R' D2 F2 
8. (7.66) F U' B2 R2 F R' D2 L' U F2 U' R2 U R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L' 
9. 9.51 F2 D2 B D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F D U' B' L2 F R D L' R' U 
10. 9.02 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F' D2 B U' F U' B2 R D' U 
11. 9.32 D2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 R U2 F D L R F' D R2 
12. 7.87 R2 D' U R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L U L R B D' U L' B R'

PB average of 12!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 17, 2015)

New pbbbbb!!!!!!!!!!

1: (7.80)	R L D' R U' D' F D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F 
It happened when I was practicing OH xD

x 
R2 F' (First block and second block square)
R' U' M2 U2 r U R' (Second Block)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (CMLL)
U2 M U M' U M' U2 M U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 (LSE)

36 STM/7.80= 4.61 tps lololol


----------



## cashis (Apr 18, 2015)

2 more sub 10s


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 18, 2015)

Cool. First 4x4x4 Sub-1min OP 

9. 58.59 Fw' Uw Fw' L' R' Uw' L Rw Fw R2 L' B L D F L U' R' Fw2 D F D2 Rw U' R2 F Fw2 D B' D2 F2 L2 B2 Fw' Rw Uw' Rw Uw F Fw'


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2015)

10.46, 11.30, (11.61), 8.43, 10.58, 8.45, (8.38), 10.52, 10.06, 11.05, 8.42, 10.63 = 9.99 avg12

Not PB, but no 9s


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 18, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 10.46, 11.30, (11.61), 8.43, 10.58, 8.45, (8.38), 10.52, 10.06, 11.05, 8.42, 10.63 = 9.99 avg12
> 
> Not PB, but no 9s



Thats a really special average... what is PB?


----------



## Iggy (Apr 18, 2015)

I somehow managed to pop my shengshou pyraminx wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I somehow managed to pop my shengshou pyraminx wat



GJ


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 18, 2015)

(11.26) L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 L D R2 F R' B L2 D' L' U' B


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2015)

9.92 Ao100, finally.

Also tied PB single of 6.19 with an incredibly easy scramble: L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B' D2 U R' D' B' L2 R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Apr 18, 2015)

Sunday contest 4x4:

*49.78, 44.20*, 1:00.10, *47.72, 43.49, 49.29, 49.98, 44.34, 47.35*, 56.84, 52.49, 53.68

The 43 had 5 seconds for the last two edges and I almost popped on the T perm. It should've been sub-40. But 46.83 Mo3/46.99 Ao5/49.57 Ao12, both averages are PBs, and that's my first sub-50 Ao12


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sunday contest 4x4:
> 
> *49.78, 44.20*, 1:00.10, *47.72, 43.49, 49.29, 49.98, 44.34, 47.35*, 56.84, 52.49, 53.68
> 
> The 43 had 5 seconds for the last two edges and I almost popped on the T perm. It should've been sub-40. But 46.83 Mo3/46.99 Ao5/49.57 Ao12, both averages are PBs, and that's my first sub-50 Ao12



congrats, you beat me to sub-50!


----------



## TDM (Apr 18, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> congrats, you beat me to sub-50!


By luck  Looking at your times, you're definitely faster than me. I don't often get more than one sub-50 in an Ao12. Some scrambles were really easy, and I think I only had one OLL parity in all the 40s.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Apr 18, 2015)

Michał Pleskowicz 9.19 OH ER single
I saw it here: http://www.jeuxvideo.com/gaming-live/mister-mv.htm


----------



## nalralz (Apr 18, 2015)

1:59.33 5x5 PB single! Lockups and stuff on the last layer.


----------



## porkynator (Apr 18, 2015)

Pb single!
6.54 D U2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 R' B2 D R2 U2 B2 R U' F U2 
x2
D2 B D F2 R2 L2 D2 //EOLine + cross (7/7)
U R L' U2 L //Left square (5/12)
U' L U L' U L U' L' //Left block (8/20)
U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' //Right block (10/30)
U //LL (1/31)


----------



## TDM (Apr 18, 2015)

Spoiler: 10.01 Mo3



35. 9.47 F2 D U B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 R' F U R' F D L' F' U2 L D'

z2 y
U2 R' F R U' R2 D2
U' L' U' L U' y' L' U' L
U' y R U R' U2 L' U' L
d L' U2 L U' r U' r' F
U' f R U R' U' f' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

65/9.47 = *6.86 TPS* solve on a GuanLong.

E: 10.01 Mo3, all X-crosses.

36. 10.87 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B' R' L2 F U2 R' L2 D U B

z2 y
R2 F R *D
U2 L' U2 L L' U2 L D2* // :fp
L' U2 L U2 y' R' U R
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
can't remember what order I did these last two pairs, but both give the exact same LL...

37. 9.69 D' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D2 U' R D2 F' L2 F' D U' F2 U2

Can't reconstruct at all, but I had two solved pairs and another solved edge after the X-cross.



63. *7.56* D2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 D2 B F2 L' B' F' U B' F2 D' L F2
felt like a completely normal solve until I saw the 1lLL. I still didn't expect it to be this fast though.
z2 y // Inspection
r U R D' [R2 x'] // Cross (5/5)
R U2 R' U2 y R U R' // F2L-1 (7/12)
R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L-2 (7/19)
U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/23)
U2 y' L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/31)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // LL (11/42)

5.56 TPS.

E: *Sub-10 Average of 5.*

91. 9.03 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R B' R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L
92. 9.35 D' B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D B' U R U F D2 R B' R D2 U2
93. 10.71 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 R U B D' U2 B' D2 F2 U F'
94. 9.91 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U B2 D F2 U2 F L' F D B D' B2 R2 D U'
95. 13.96 U2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' F L B' U' B' R2 D' B2 F2 R

= *9.99*.

Still with the GuanLong.

Also 10.73 Ao12:
83-94 - 11.65 11.40 10.04 9.49 11.80 10.70 (13.74) 12.24 (9.03) 9.35 10.71 9.91

Ao100 was 12.38.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 18, 2015)

avg of 5: 7.92

Time List:
1. 8.38 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L D' L2 R2 F U' L' U L' D2 
2. (7.08) D L2 F D R U F L' U2 F2 U B2 U F2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B 
3. 7.58 U F' U2 F D2 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 D F' D2 B2 F R B U 
4. (11.05) R F' L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 D B L D B L B' U F' 
5. 7.80 R' D2 B' F2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B' L R B R F2 D B

2nd best average ever!


----------



## Blabber333 (Apr 18, 2015)

just got a 15.68 new Pb!!

Sorry no scramble


----------



## 3214will (Apr 18, 2015)

Just got my first skewb average of 5 and 12 sub 10!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 18, 2015)

avg of 5: 33.67

Time List:
1. 33.34 Rw2 U' F2 U2 B' D F L B2 L R D' R' Rw' D2 L' Rw R' Fw2 L Rw Uw' R2 Uw2 L F2 Fw' Uw2 L F' B2 D' R' Uw' Fw2 D2 F U L B' 
2. 32.58 D L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 Fw Uw' F2 D' F2 U' B U L' U' Fw2 L2 F Fw' D' B' U Rw R2 U2 Fw2 R2 Uw' D2 Rw2 D2 R Fw2 B2 F Rw2 R Fw' Uw 
3. 35.08 R U' B2 R' L B2 Uw2 R D' R D2 B' Rw L2 R' D' L2 Rw2 R2 F' D2 B' F' Rw2 F D Uw2 U2 Rw Fw' B2 Uw2 D' Fw2 F D' R' B' U D' 
4. (37.57) B2 R2 Rw2 U' D2 F L2 Rw2 Uw Rw' B' D' Rw F U' Rw R2 Uw F L U2 Rw Uw2 Rw U2 B Fw2 D2 U2 L U2 F' L R2 Fw' L Fw Rw2 U2 Rw' 
5. (30.61) F B' D2 B' Fw2 U D Fw L2 R2 F Rw' B Rw' D' F Rw R2 Fw2 L' U2 D' Fw2 R2 Fw L2 Fw' D' Uw B Uw D B2 D' L F2 Uw Fw2 Rw' L

PB Ao5!!!


----------



## RjFx2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes!!!!! I just beat my 5x5 PB twice!!!!! And the best part......... At competition!!! I also got my first Sub 3 minute Ao5!!!! I'm so happy!!!!!! I did decent in almost every event too. On 3x3 I got my comp pb, 2x2 sub 6...ehh, skewb 8th place, OH 50 sec average. Thanks Field of Cubes 2015!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 19, 2015)

Official pb's at Field of Cubes 2015:

- 4.13 skewb average, 16th in the world  (and 4th in the Midwest lol) should have been sub-4 but I got a 6 on a scramble that was 3 moves to hedge hedge sledge and then a counting 5 :/ also 3.31 pb single
- 1:48.86 5x5 gj single, 2:11.47 average, first official 5x5 solves
- 4.09 2x2 average with 2.76 single
- 13.94 gj 3x3 average and 13.13 single 
- 2:28.57 4BLD NAR, 2nd in the world 
- 7:01.00 5BLD mo3, official UWR but my 5x5 sucks so couldn't get sub-6 single


----------



## lucascube (Apr 19, 2015)

Skewb: 4.700 ao50


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 19, 2015)

Got a Skewb Diamond world record on camera!  Video here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaEbUOR-Lek


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 19, 2015)

So that's PB

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-18
avg of 12: 8.22

Time List:
1. 8.66 L2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 F' L' D2 L2 D' R F2 U R 
2. 7.86 B2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R U B' R' D' U' L' R B' U' 
3. (8.78) F L B2 D' L' B2 R' B R D F2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 B L2 B R2 
4. 7.42 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 D B' L R' B' D2 L' F L' 
5. 8.58 B U' R L D R D2 R' B U' B2 R2 L F2 R' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 
6. (7.38) R D2 R' D2 B2 L2 R2 U L D B2 F' R' D2 R D' B 
7. 8.76 U R2 U' F2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L B D B2 R2 B R D U' F' 
8. 7.91 B' D F R F2 D' L' D L B2 U F2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 D' B 
9. 7.67 L F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 L' U' R2 B F2 L' R2 F L2 
10. 8.52 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U F' U B' R F2 R' B2 
11. 8.63 U F2 U B' D L B' D' F2 R' F' B2 U2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 
12. 8.21 B' D F2 U F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 B R' D' F' U' B2 L2 B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2015)

1:17.65 PB single 5x5


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 19, 2015)

3.99 skewb AO100 4 sb 2s in there


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey a 1:24 5x5 ao5
Not bad


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 19, 2015)

Third sub 20 average! Inching closer to sub 20 every day.

1. 20.88
F D' L' B L2 U2 D2 R' D' F' D' R2 L B2 D' L2 D' U2 B D' U F' L2 D R

2. 19.63
F2 R2 D U' F D2 F' L2 U2 F2 B2 U L' F U2 D' F R2 L' D B2 U2 R2 U B2

3. *21.81*
F2 D' L' U' L R B' L' U' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D' F' U' L2 F U2 D' F2

4. 19.33
U2 D2 B' D U R' D F' U2 D' R2 D2 R U' R' L' B2 L U D2 F2 L D' F L

5. *19.09*
B L' D' B2 U2 R D R B2 D' U2 B' L2 D U2 F' U' D B2 U' B' F' D2 L F2

= *19.94*


----------



## imvelox (Apr 19, 2015)

So a lot of things happened this weekend:
2x2: 3.19 avg, i don't know how i could improve my 3.39 and then my 3.33...
4x4: 36.57 avg
5x5: 57.98 NR single and 1:01.64 ER avg...just wat!?!?
6x6: the biggest fail in my cubing life...the second solve should have been ~1:57, but at the last two moves of the F perm i locked up/popped, so i did wrong the oll, i had to restart from the last f2l pair => 2:15 .... I could cry... btw 1:52.96 NR single and 2:00.94 NR avg
7x7: 2:39.36 single(second in the world!) and i improved my WR avg: 2:46.85 with also a pop on the second solve 
clock: 6.90 NR single and 8.39(it could have been sub8 if were not for the counting 9.53  )
skoob and pyra: noice
OH: 15.84 full step single and 19.97 avg ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

And i got 6x6 PBs while warming up:
1:49.32 mo3
1:49.32 avg5
1:54.95 avg12 (i could still roll the first 2:00+ times)
With a lot of parities.....wut


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 7x7: 2:39.36 single(second in the world!) and i improved my WR avg: 2:46.85 *with also a pop on the second solve*



 How bad was the pop?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2015)

3x3: 7.69, 7.11, 7.45, 10.79, 8.85 = 8.00

PB while waiting for round one of 3x3 at Stanford spring to start.


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 3x3: 7.69, 7.11, 7.45, 10.79, 8.85 = 8.00
> 
> PB while waiting for round one of 3x3 at Stanford spring to start.


Gogo sub 8!


----------



## RicardoRix (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, after nearly 2 years, I've finally got my first sub 30 average of 12. 
Final goal to get a global average sub 30.

1 33.05s U L U2 L2 F2 D' R' F U2 R2 U' B' L U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B L' B' L' F U 
2 27.89s F2 U2 R' B' R' D' B' D F U' R' F2 R' B' U' B R' B' U' L' B' L' U' L' F' 
3 30.98s R F2 R2 F R' U' B' U' F' U2 F2 L2 F R U L D F2 D' F L F D L' D' 
4 29.32s L' U' L2 B2 U' R' U2 L2 F2 U' F' L U' L2 F' L F L D2 L2 D R D L2 D 
5 33.67s F R2 F' D R F R D' F' R' D B' D' R' D2 R' B' R' D B' D' R D F R' 
6 36.25s R F U B U' F' R B2 D' B' R2 U2 R B' R' U2 R U B R D R D B U 
7 28.26s B R D B R' B' U' R' F' D2 F2 D' R F' L F L2 B L D L D F2 D2 L 
8 32.40s U R D' L' F D F D2 L' F' D' L D F2 D2 L' F' R' U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U L 
9 35.04s F R U2 L2 F L2 F2 L F R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 U' L' F2 U L B U B L2 
10 22.08s U2 R' F U B L2 U B R2 B2 R U' B' U2 B U2 B2 U' R B R U' R' U2 R' 
11 26.42s U2 R2 U' R' F' L D F2 R2 B2 D' B' D' B' L' F L' F L' D' L' F' L F2 L2 
12 21.95s U2 B' D' B' D' B R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F L' F' L' F' L2 F2 D R' F' D F2 D


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2015)

Finally sub-20 with Petrus.

Mean: 18.08
*Average: 17.93, sub-18 Ao50.*
Best time: 13.81
Median: 17.64
Worst time: 29.40
Standard deviation: 2.59

Best average of 5: 15.32
4-8 - (13.81) 15.72 14.50 (20.63) 15.74

Best average of 12: 17.27
4-15 - (13.81) 15.72 14.50 (20.63) 15.74 14.54 20.38 18.05 17.58 19.22 16.36 20.57

Still a second and a half slower than PCMS, where I seem to be averaging mid 16.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> Finally sub-20 with Petrus.
> 
> Mean: 18.08
> *Average: 17.93*
> ...



How many methods sub 20 now?


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> How many methods sub 20 now?


5 I belive.

Edit scratch that I think it's 7?


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> How many methods sub 20 now?


Sub-20 average? In descending order of speed: CFOP, Roux, CFCE, ZZ, PCMS, COL, Petrus. First three are all sub-14.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 19, 2015)

So German Open was this weekend and I have gotten some incredible results for me:
2x2: 3.48 avg, third in finals and 2.17 Single, both PBs
3x3: 10.69 avg with counting 12.16 and 9.21 single (nl) both PBs
4x4: crap
5x5: 1:25 avg, second best ever avg5 and 1:17, totally unexpected, both PBs 
6x6: 2:47 GJ mean with 2:40 Bj Single (pll skip), both PBs 
7x7: 3:58 single! That beats my home PB by 25 sec and I got a Last 3 edges skip and I was just left with parity on the Last edge wat (how high are the chances for this situation?) and 4:19 mean, which is better than my single b4 this comp  third place both PBs 
Megaminx: 48.97 single, 16th in the world wat, .8 off NR (48.11) and 59.47 avg, second place (originally I just wanted a d
Sub1 Single ) both PBs
Pyraminx: not bad, two 5.xy avgs 
Skewb: 4.47 single and 5.53 avg, both PBs, 6.2 avg in finals, second place! 
Feet: 1:46 single and 2:20 mean, both PBs but counting 3:07 hurts 
Square1: crap and I don't care 
3BLD: just terrible, just one 2:52 Single bj but still PB
MBLD: 4/6 in 51:22, bj but official PB
OH: 16.5 single and 20.4 avg both PBs and not even that bad 
Clock: 16.9 overall PB avg5 and 15 single 

Tell me if I should upload the Megaminx single and avg, but they have bad angles


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 19, 2015)

2.97 2x2 AO50 3.09 AO100


----------



## Torch (Apr 19, 2015)

number of times: 200/200
best time: 10.15
worst time: 20.79

current avg5: 14.36 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 11.65 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 14.24 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 12.78 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 13.63 (σ = 1.40)
best avg100: 13.45 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 13.65 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 13.66

Maybe I'm actually sub-14 now?


----------



## cashis (Apr 20, 2015)

third sub 10
edit: PB!! 9.39 (4th sub 10)
and PB ao5, 11.73.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I just randomly checked and realized that I've been on this forum for exactly a year (since 4/19/14), if that counts as an accomplishment.


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 20, 2015)

Sub 50 no step skip


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe sub-3 by next comp and I won't have to learn EG
PB Avg of 12 2.38
PB Avg of 50: 2.69
Best: 1.21
Worst: 3.84
Mean: 2.68
Standard Deviation: 0.65

1: 3.05	U F R2 U2 F2 R F2 R' U
2: 2.66	U F' U2 R U F R2 F'
3: 2.68	U' R' F U R2 U F' R2
4: 2.26	U' R' U2 R F2 R' F
5: 1.96	U2 F R F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2
6: 1.26	U F' R2 U2 F' U F' U' F'
7: 3.53	U2 F' R F' U2 F U2 R' F2
8: 2.32	R' F2 R F' R' F R2 U' R
9: 2.66	R' F2 R F' R' F R2 U' R
10: 3.02	U R' F' R F' U2 F2
11: 2.84	U' F2 U' R U' F' R F R' F
12: 1.60	R F' U2 F' R F2 R' F U2
13: 1.81	U' R2 U F' R' U' F R U2
14: 3.07	R U F' U2 R2 U F' R U'
15: 3.31	R F2 R F U2 R' F U2 F' R'
16: 2.65	F R U2 R' F R' U2 R' F'
17: 2.83	R' U R2 F2 U' R F' U' R2
18: 1.30	U2 R2 U F R F' R2 U2
19: 2.85	U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U'
20: 1.88	R F' U' R F' U F R' U2
21: 3.32	F2 U F U' F R' F2
22: 2.36	U' R2 F R U' R2 U'
23: 2.51	R U R F R U' F2 R2 F
24: 3.33	F2 U R2 F' U' R2 U F2 R
25: 2.96	F2 U F2 U F R' F2 R2 U'
26: 3.07	U R2 U2 F2 U' R' U F' R2 F'
27: 3.04	U F R U' F U F2 R' F2
28: 3.34	F2 U' F' R' F U' R' F
29: (1.21)	U F' R2 U R U2 R'
30: 3.36	F U R U2 R U2 R U'
31: 2.76	F R' F' R2 U R' F2 R
32: 3.55	U' R' F U2 F' U2 R2 F U2
33: 1.49	U F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U
34: 2.96	R F' U R' U' R2 U' F2
35: 2.82	U2 R' U F2 R' U R2 U' R
36: 2.99	R' U' R F' R U2 R U R2
37: (3.84)	R2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' R
38: 3.74	U2 F' R F' R2 F' R' U2 F'
39: 2.97	U2 F' U2 R' F R2 F' U R'
40: 2.42	U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' F' R'
41: 3.49	U' R' U F2 R' U2 R F' R U'
42: 2.41	F R' F2 U2 R' F' U' R2
43: 2.40	R2 U2 F' R' U R' F'
44: 2.78	U R2 U2 F' U F R' F2 R
45: 1.57	U F U' R2 U' F' U
46: 2.69	U R U' R U2 R2 F U' F'
47: 2.19	U2 R' F U R' U2 F2 U' F U2
48: 3.42	R F2 U' R F R' U R' F
49: 2.74	R F U2 F' U R F2 R2 F'
50: 2.70	U2 R U2 R2 U R F' R2 U

*


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 20, 2015)

3x3 OH
Single (PB): 15.86s
Ao5 (PB): 23.96
Ao12 (PB): 25.57s

Times: (15.86) + 24.10 + (30.01) + 23.53 + 24.26 + 22.34 + 29.27 + 26.88 + 26.65 + 26.66 + 25.44 + 26.59

That single tho... wat. PLL skip with 6 move OLL.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 20, 2015)

PB 3x3 ao5 12.951

Pretty good, extremely lucky because it had two PLL skips but whatever. Also almost PB ao100, off by .05


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 20, 2015)

Sub 10 Average! 10.47, 9.7, 13.85, 9.57 , 9.40 = 9.92

OH: 15.02, 18.83, 12.63, 14.00, 14.34 = 14.45

Skewb: 3.75, 3.61, 4.96, 4.60, 5.11 = 4.44

PBs in everything other than mega, good comp


----------



## Cale S (Apr 20, 2015)

got a new skewb

2.12 avg5
2.88 avg12
3.46 avg25
3.89 avg50
4.15 avg100



Spoiler



avg12 is in bold, avg5 is in italics, avg25 starts on 4th, avg50 starts on 3rd

1. 4.13 U' R' L' U B' R B U' R'
2. 4.29 B R' B' U' R U L' B'
3. 3.89 B U' B L' R L U' L' U'
4. 4.39 B' U L B' L R U' B' R'
5. 3.20 L' B R L U' R L' R
6. (1.93) L B' L R' L' U B U' R'
7. 4.30 U' B R B' U R B' L'
8. 4.95 R B L' U' L' U' L' B'
9. 4.49 R' U' B L B L U R' L
10. 4.32 R' L' R' L B' L U B L'
11. 3.61 U' L U L' U L B R B'
12. 2.46 U B' U' R' L' U L' R
13. 3.69 L' U L' U R L' U' L' U'
14. 4.09 B L B R' U' R' L R
15. 4.57 R U' R L U R B L R
16. 4.50 R' U' B L B R U' R' U'
*17. 3.06 U' B L U' L' U B R
18. 2.60 R' U' R' U R U R L'
19. 3.60 L U' L' B' U B' L R'
20. 4.09 L' B' U R' U B L' R'
21. 2.88 R' U R L R U R' L'
22. 4.41 L' B U L R' L U R
23. 2.91 R' U B' R U L' B' R L'
24. (2.27) B L' B L B L B' L'
25. 2.44 U' B L' R' U L' R' B' L'
26. 3.35 U B L' B' R' U L' R' L
27. (1.64) U R' B' U' R' U' L' U'
28. (1.47) L' R' B' R B U R L*
29. 4.79 U' L' R B L U' R' L'
30. 5.80 U R L U B L' B' U' B
31. 3.37 B L' R' L' U R' U' R'
32. 2.76 R' L' U' B L' R' L' U
33. 5.15 L' B' R U B' R B' L' R
34. 4.32 B' L B U' L R U' R' L
35. 5.03 B' L B' L U' R U' R U
36. 4.55 R' U L' U R' B' L' U'
37. (7.97) L B U L R' L' B U'
38. 6.10 U' B L' U B' R' L U R'
39. 3.54 R B L R' U' R U' R'
40. 4.20 U L R L' R' U L B
41. 3.80 B' L' U R B' R' L' U R'
42. 4.32 U B' R L U L U' L' U
43. 4.56 U L' B L B R U R' U
44. 4.42 L' R' B L U B R' L B
45. 4.17 B' U' L' B' U' L U R' U'
46. 2.99 L R B L' B R' U' L'
47. 3.86 B U' L R U' B' L B' L
48. 4.17 B L' B L B' R B' R L
49. (8.48) R' B R U' L U' L' B' R
50. 3.65 R B U R U R U L
51. 4.09 R L R L' B R B U L' U'
52. 3.66 R' B' R L R L' U B' U'
53. (7.10) B R' B L' U' L' U' R
54. 5.75 R' L B' L' B' R B' U'
55. 3.50 U' L' R U L' B' L R U
56. 4.95 U' L' B' L' B' L U' B U'
57. 4.42 R B L' R' U L B L' U
58. 5.34 L R' B L B U' B' R'
59. 3.89 B L B L' R B R B
60. 5.80 R L' U L' R' U' R' L U'
61. 3.75 U L' U' R L U' R L U'
62. 3.63 R' B' U R' L U L B' R'
63. 3.51 B' U R' B' R B L R
64. 3.87 R' B' L' B L' B' U' R'
65. 3.42 U' R L B' R' B R' B'
66. 4.58 R' U L B R B' L R' L'
67. 4.02 R U R' B R' U B' U
68. 5.50 U' L B' R' U' L' U R U'
69. 3.35 B U L' B U R U' L U
70. 5.98 B' U L' B' R U' L U'
71. 3.85 R L B' R' L R U L
72. 4.70 B L U L' B' L' U' R' L'
73. 3.43 L' R U R B R B R'
74. 4.58 B' U R' B' U B U' R' U
75. 5.49 R' U R' L B' U' R' B'
76. 2.62 L' R' B' L' B L' B L'
77. 3.88 U' B U L B L R U' R
78. 5.32 B' L' R L' R' L U L' U
79. 2.86 U R' B' U' L B U' R L'
80. 2.85 U R U' R B' R' B' R'
81. 5.18 B U' R L' B U L' R'
82. (2.30) B' U' L' B' U' R' L R'
83. (9.27) U B U' B U' L U R B
84. 4.03 R' B' R U' R L R' L U
85. 3.60 L B' L B U' L' R B R
86. 3.95 U' B' R U L B L' R' L
87. 3.41 L' B U B U L B' R
88. 5.13 L B' U B' L' B L' R
89. 4.52 L R' B R' U' R B' L
90. 4.10 L' R B' R L B R L B'
91. 5.33 U L R' B R' U B L
92. 4.38 R U B' R' U' B U' L R' L'
93. 5.09 U R U' B' U' R' B' L'
94. 3.82 U B U' L B' R L' B U
95. 3.79 B U R' U B U R' B'
96. 4.55 R L' R' L R U' R L
97. (6.65) B' U' B' L B L' B L' R
98. 4.18 B' R' U' R L' U' R' U' L'
99. 6.05 L' B R B L U L B L
100. 4.43 L U B' L R' L B U B'


wtf


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 20, 2015)

avg of 12: 17.20

Time List:
1. 17.85 L D' R2 U2 R' L2 B R' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 B' 
2. 17.94 D2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 R U2 B2 D' L D' L' U' L2 F D L B 
3. 17.69 F R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' D2 R' F D2 U' R' F2 D2 
4. (21.82) B' R' B2 D' B2 L F U2 L' U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U D R2 F2 L' 
5. 19.09 L2 D F2 U L2 D F2 D B2 U L2 B' U L' U B2 R F2 L F' L 
6. 16.83 D2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 F U L' U R' B' L2 F2 D F2 
7. 15.95 D2 F D' B L2 D' B U2 L' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 R 
8. 17.18 D L' D2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 D' B' L2 D' F' R F2 U B 
9. (14.51) R U D F' L' F B' R L2 F D' R2 U L2 U R2 U2 D R2 B2 L2 
10. 16.36 R F' D R2 F' D R2 L U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 L2 B2 
11. 18.10 U2 R' L' D R U L2 F' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R 
12. 14.99 R2 B L2 U R' U' L' F D2 L2 B R2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 20, 2015)

Finished CLL


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 20, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> avg of 12: 17.20
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 17.85 L D' R2 U2 R' L2 B R' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 B'
> ...



Wow, you're catching me!


----------



## Berd (Apr 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-20
avg of 100: 18.65

Time List:
20.71, (23.53), 21.70, 18.53, 19.02, 15.90, 17.56, 21.51, 21.82, 17.45, (14.09), 16.70, 18.50, 17.39, 16.98, 20.99, 18.61, 18.62, 19.50, (15.13), 18.71, 16.50, 16.31, 19.06, (15.16), 19.49, 18.87, 16.82, 19.64, 16.94, 17.56, 18.24, 18.92, (13.04), (13.82), 17.46, 18.02, (22.46), 19.64, 15.81, 17.52, 21.96, 19.77, 19.74, 16.06, 18.02, 17.36, 19.88, 19.90, 18.57, 17.46, 21.03, 16.81, 16.47, 15.37, (23.23), 17.43, 17.30, 20.18, 17.43, 16.93, 18.53, 19.06, 17.87, 20.23, 19.64, 19.58, 17.90, 19.87, 17.99, 17.47, 20.89, 20.35, 21.13, 18.29, 17.49, 17.75, (23.36), 15.36, 19.42, 21.75, 19.64, 20.48, 17.18, 21.59, 20.97, 22.13, 16.72, 19.91, 20.73, 16.78, 17.05, 19.10, 18.71, 18.40, 18.30, 19.72, (35.68), 17.64, 18.18

WOOP!


----------



## EMI (Apr 20, 2015)

First official 3x3 sub 10 average - 9.19! And first official 2x2 sub 3 average - 2.45  (The scrambles were very easy)
Also, Square-1 NR Single, 9.56 - with a 12.64 gj average (uploading right now).

A few minor official PBs: 5x5 1:17.52 average, OH 13.70 single, Skewb 4.33 single and 6.77 average, 6x6 2:14.19 single (PB by half a second), 4BLD 8:25.91 (first sub 10).

I also had a 32.77 4x4 Single with DP, not PB but cool I guess. Average was 35.55, second best so far.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-20
> avg of 100: 18.65
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Did you not roll the first three times?


----------



## mafergut (Apr 20, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, you're catching me!



And definitely getting away from me!


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 20, 2015)

5th in sum of average ranks
and 11th in sum of single ranks, lost by one point to Louis XD


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-20
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 6.74
worst: 8.88

mean of 3
current: 8.03 (σ = 1.13)
best: 7.78 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 5
current: 8.35 (σ = 0.23)
best: 8.35 (σ = 0.23)

Average: 8.35 (σ = 0.23)
Mean: 8.14

Time List:
1. 8.09 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 U' B' R F D' B2 U2 R' F 
2. 8.50 B' U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' R2 U F L' U2 B F' D' U2 
3. 6.74 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U F' L2 F2 D2 L' R' U F2 R D2 
4. 8.47 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L D2 U B U R2 D' B' D R2 
5. 8.88 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B' L' U F2 L' R' D U2 B R'

first 5 solves of a big average i want to do... hope it continious like this


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 20, 2015)

My solves from German Open 2015:

Megaminx: 48.11 single, 51.27 avg both NRs
9.62 3x3 avg in the finals which is official PB
27.94 4x4 single (second sub 28 ever)
1:02.32 5x5 NR avg, missed ER by two big lock ups, one on the first and one on the last solve
55.14 Feet single and 1:02.62 mo3
2:07.15 6x6 NR mo3


----------



## mafergut (Apr 20, 2015)

My accomplishment this week: Not being able to repeat my sub-20 Ao50 or 100 during the whole week after getting my PBs; not getting even close (best Ao50 around 20.3x) and realizing that the "road" to being really, globally sub-20 is still long and twisty.


----------



## imvelox (Apr 20, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> My solves from German Open 2015:
> 
> Megaminx: 48.11 single, 51.27 avg both NRs
> 9.62 3x3 avg in the finals which is official PB
> ...



Well done, and congrats on that 4x4 crazy single!
Btw i think you deserve 5x5 Er more than me  too bad


----------



## Tanisimo (Apr 20, 2015)

avg of 12: 10.92

1. 10.80 U F' B R2 U2 B U2 D' L' D U2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 
2. (9.84) L U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F' R' B L2 F2 L U' L' 
3. 10.31 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D B L2 F' L2 U' F L2 D' L' D 
4. (16.46) D R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 F' L' U' R U' R' B2 U 
5. 10.00 B2 U' F L B2 D' F B' U2 L' U B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' 
6. 11.95 U F D R' U D2 B2 L D F' D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 U 
7. 13.53 D' F' U2 D F' L2 D' R2 U F2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 L2 D 
8. 10.22 U' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D2 U L2 D2 B2 L R B' R 
9. 11.31 U R2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F D' B R2 B' D' R2 U2 R F2 
10. 10.38 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' L' D' F' L R U R2 F U R 
11. 9.86 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' F L' D2 L U B2 U L R 
12. 10.85 B' U2 B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F' L B D' L2 B2 U F L' R U'


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thats a really special average... what is PB?


9.78


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 20, 2015)

30.982 4x4 avg5! not PB but still good! (31.142, 34.958, 32.923, 28.883, 28.350)
two 28's in a row  the second 28 had pll parity.


----------



## RjFx2 (Apr 21, 2015)

lol 1st in KS for skewb single/average. http://www.cubingusa.com/state.php?state=KS&event=skewb&single=0&submit=Submit 
And 36th out of 92 in mid-west  lol don't forget top 1000 in world for skewb and pyraminx average lol


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 21, 2015)

Just got my first sub-30!
A 29.194 with a gen 3 stackmat.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 21, 2015)

mafergut said:


> My accomplishment this week: Not being able to repeat my sub-20 Ao50 or 100 during the whole week after getting my PBs; not getting even close (best Ao50 around 20.3x) and realizing that the "road" to being really, globally sub-20 is still long and twisty.



But at least now you know you're capable of it. I'm in the same boat but with sub-25... My first sub-25 Ao100 was almost a month ago, but I seem to be consistently hovering between 25.0x and 25.5x now. I'm sure we'll both get the times we want eventually. Keep practicing!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 21, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> But at least now you know you're capable of it. I'm in the same boat but with sub-25... My first sub-25 Ao100 was almost a month ago, but I seem to be consistently hovering between 25.0x and 25.5x now. I'm sure we'll both get the times we want eventually. Keep practicing!



Thanks for the encouragement. Yeah, now I know it is within reach but it is a bit frustrating to feel that you are "going back" again. Progress is slower and slower. From January to April averages have improved by 2 seconds more or less so, globally sub-20 will not happen until probably August or something like that. For me it is just fine if I manage to get there. For sure I'll keep practicing because I enjoy it, and that's the most important part.

So, keep practicing!!!!


----------



## Nilsibert (Apr 21, 2015)

10:46 fullstep single


----------



## cashis (Apr 21, 2015)

5th sub-10, and the times in my sig


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2015)

First sub-41 4x4 single: *37.46*. Sunday contest. Nothing particularly lucky, just generally nice cases throughout the solve, and good lookahead. LL was double parity -> adjacent PLL parity, no other algs.


----------



## APdRF (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm retarded    

Best average of 5: 10.100
60-64 - 9.888 8.735 (7.907) (13.783) 11.678


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2015)

3x3 PBs!
14.009 ao12 Darn so close to sub 14, I tried to roll it but I couldn't. 
15.182 ao50 I don't remember what my old PB was, but I'm oretty sure this beats it.
15.479 ao100 Yay! Finally a PB ao100. The average of the last 50 solves was 15.28 so I bet I can roll it tomorrow.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-21
avg of 12: 5.01

Time List:
1. 5.74 U L' U' R L U B' U' L' 
2. 4.73 B' L B U B U B' R 
3. (6.61) L' R' B' R L B' L B 
4. 5.05 B R' U R' U' B' R L' R' 
5. 4.57 U B' L' B' U' R' U L R' 
6. 5.04 L' B U L' B' U' L' R' L 
7. (3.65) L' B' R L U' R' L B L 
8. 4.19 L' B L' U B L R' L 
9. 5.78 U' R L' R B' R' L R' 
10. 5.65 U' R' U L B' U' B' U' R 
11. 4.13 U B' U' R' B' R' B R U' 
12. 5.21 U' L' R' L U' B' R U'


----------



## Mes (Apr 22, 2015)

I got my new PB in this set!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-21
avg of 12: 34.634
avg of 5: 35.071


Time List:
1. 38.625 D2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 L' F L R B' D' F2 L R2 B' 
2. 29.981 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 B' L D2 F2 R2 U' R B' L F 
3. 35.838 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 D' F2 R' D B2 D' F R2 F2 U 
4. (42.188) B2 D L2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' U R D' U2 B2 R B' U2 B' F' 
5. 38.820 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F D2 B' D2 R D F L2 D2 B2 D F2 L' 
6. (26.890) B2 D2 F' L2 F L2 F' U2 B D2 U B F L2 U R D' U R 
7. 27.896 U' F D2 L F' D' R' L F2 U D' B2 U2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B' 
8. 32.590 F B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B L D2 R' F' D' F' D R2 
9. 33.148 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' U2 F L2 R' U' F' R D2 B' D2 U2 
10. 37.221 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B D2 L R U' B R' F2 U2 B2 
11. 34.845 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 B L B2 U' B' R' B' L R2 U2 
12. 37.374 B2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R D U B' D R' D2 R' B'


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 22, 2015)

Well that was just plain stupid...

U' R2 F' R' D2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 D2 R' F2 U' F L' R U F L F' B R U'

z
R' U R U' R' y'
r U2 r'
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
y2 R U' R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

35/5.34 = 6.55 TPS

So dumb.


----------



## cashis (Apr 22, 2015)

AJ Blair said:


> Well that was just plain stupid...
> 
> U' R2 F' R' D2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 D2 R' F2 U' F L' R U F L F' B R U'
> 
> ...



Reason to be cn #5,787


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 22, 2015)

AJ Blair said:


> Well that was just plain stupid...
> 
> U' R2 F' R' D2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 D2 R' F2 U' F L' R U F L F' B R U'
> 
> ...



That's crazy


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 22, 2015)

9.88 
4th sub 10 solve
12.96 Ao50


----------



## Animorpher13 (Apr 22, 2015)

New PB 3x3 Ao5: 20.21. I',m SO! close to getting my first sub-20 average!
1	19.31 
2	22.04	
3	23.2	
4	19.27	
5	17.97


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 22, 2015)

AJ Blair said:


> Well that was just plain stupid...
> 
> U' R2 F' R' D2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 D2 R' F2 U' F L' R U F L F' B R U'
> 
> ...



i know right? i mean, why would you do a y2 before inserting the last pair? 
ridiculous solve


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 22, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> i know right? i mean, why would you do a y2 before inserting the last pair?
> ridiculous solve


And no double Auf without it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 22, 2015)

5.76 pyraminx avg100, Keyhole only (just because I don't know a better method xD) I feel like I am stuck there, so I am gonna switch to 1 flip soon  also 1.97 pb single


----------



## Torch (Apr 22, 2015)

Sub-11 ao5!

Average of 5: 10.90
1. 10.00 U' B' L2 R2 B U' B F R D U' L2 F' R D' L2 B' F U' F2 R2 B F2 R' L'
2. 11.24 F' L' U2 D2 R B' L2 U' D' R F' L' R D' U' B U2 B2 R L B' L' R2 D2 B
3. (12.80) B2 D' B2 D U R B R' B2 U' B U2 B2 R' U2 D F2 B2 L' B2 F D' U2 R2 L
4. (8.58) U D2 R' L2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 R U' B2 D' L' B R F D U2 L2 F' B L2 F2
5. 11.47 F L2 U2 D2 L2 R F2 U D2 F2 L2 D2 B' L D U2 F U' R2 L D' U' B L2 B2 

8.58 U D2 R' L2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 R U' B2 D' L' B R F D U2 L2 F' B L2 F2 

x2 F' D' R' F
D' U2 L U' L' D
U' R' U R
y U' L U L'
L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L 
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' 

37/8.58=4.31 TPS

EDIT: Carried onto an 11.93 ao12


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 22, 2015)

7x7x7 (yau5)
(5:20.97), (6:28.68), 5:57.63, 5:23.71, 6:08.84, 6:05.98, 6:13.95, 5:50.48, 5:34.93, 5:40.33, 6:08.18, 5:34.31 = *5:51.83 ao12*

who needs consistency anyway 
PB single, mo3 and ao5 (both 5:41.91, solves 8-12) in there too


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 22, 2015)

8.77 OH single! Not even sub-WR...

D F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L D2 B2 R' U' R' D2 L F' U2

X-Cross // z R U R' U2' z R2 B
F2L2 // R' U2' R2 U R' 

Can't reconstruct the rest, LL was Sune + U-perm.


----------



## Berd (Apr 22, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 8.77 OH single! Not even sub-WR...
> 
> D F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L D2 B2 R' U' R' D2 L F' U2
> 
> ...


Full step tho! The WR had a 6 move ll haha.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-22
avg of 12: 3.20

Time List:
3.51, 4.05, 2.81, 3.26, (1.56), (4.11), 3.72, 3.05, 2.85, 2.19, 3.94, 2.60

yesh

I also have 3.74 avg50, 3.99 ao100, and 4.24 ao1000.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 22, 2015)

3.79 pyraminx AO50 3.84 AO100. I still wouldn't call myself sub 4 though.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 23, 2015)

1:55.163 6x6 single! it's been a while since I got 1:55 or lower


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 23, 2015)

First sub-20 with roux

19.72 D2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R U' B2 R' B2 F D2 R2 U F R


----------



## cashis (Apr 23, 2015)

First sub 9! 
Will reconstruct later, 8.73
edit: whoops, 8.79 **
re:
5. (8.79) R' D L2 B2 D2 U L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D' R' D' R' U' L F U'

y' z2 x' y'
B R2 D' L D
R' U' R U y' L' U L
U' R' U R U L U L'
y R U R'
y' U' R' F R F' R U R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
57 turns/8.79= 6.5 tps


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 23, 2015)

cashis said:


> First sub 9!
> Will reconstruct later, 8.73



To the sig!


----------



## cashis (Apr 23, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> To the sig!



done


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 23, 2015)

3.805 skewb ao100

and this 3x3 single:
6.619 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F' L' F' D' R L' U F' R2 F'

x'
D U' R r' U' L D' U R
y' r' F r
y U r' F r
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' U R U R' U R U' y R U R'
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

51/6.619 = 7.7 TPS


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 23, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 3.805 skewb ao100
> 
> and this 3x3 single:
> 6.619 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F' L' F' D' R L' U F' R2 F'
> ...



nice tps!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 23, 2015)

Experimental clock sim.
4.829 single, 5.665 avg5, 6.084 avg12, 6.593 avg100.
I don't think I'm as fast as I used to be, but I'm working on it.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 23, 2015)

5.564 D2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 R D2 R2 U' R' D2 F' D F' L' F2 D' 

x2 R D' U R
U L' U L
y R' U' R y U R U' R'
y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'

Nice solves are nice


----------



## imvelox (Apr 23, 2015)

4:56.63 8x8 single
First solve in so much time
UWR is impozzible


----------



## timeless (Apr 23, 2015)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 15.00
> 1. (13.62) L2 D' L2 D' B F' D R' F' D' U' L2 B F R' D L D' B2 R2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2
> 2. 15.73 R F B U' B' D2 L B D L2 B U B U' D R2 U2 L B' D' U2 B2 R' F2 D2
> 3. (17.73) B R' L' D' F' R' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B' F' R' L U D L2 R' D' L F2 L2 F
> ...



Average of 5: 14.46
1. (16.37) L2 U' L2 B' D' U B' L' R2 B' R2 U' F' B' U' D' R' L B R L U' D L' U2 
2. 13.70 U' B2 F2 U F' D L' F R D2 F2 U2 D F L' U2 D' B' F U' D F U2 D' R 
3. 16.06 F2 U2 F' L2 U' B' D2 R' L2 D2 B2 F U2 D' R2 D2 F D' L U B' L F L2 F' 
4. 13.64 F D2 U' L2 R2 U D2 F L R D U' B R L U2 B D2 F' D' U R' L D2 L' 
5. (13.18) U2 B2 U D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L B R D' U F' R B U L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 23, 2015)

6.518 L2 D' U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D F L D' R' D2 L F D
x2 y'
D2 R' F2 D2
y' R U R' U R U' R'
U' L U2 L' U L U L'
U2 R' U' R 
U2 M R U R' U R U2 R' U M'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 23, 2015)

OH: 31.65 single, 39.02 AO5, 42.82 AO12, 46.40 AO100.

Can't believe I'm starting to like OH...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 23, 2015)

.45 single lmao 2x2
lost scramble but inverse scramble
X2 R U R' U'.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Apr 24, 2015)

Whoa, just had two consecutive 3x3 one handed pbs. The first one was a 19 and the second was an 18. My first sub 20s lol. The scramble for the second solve had a one move first block though: F' L2 D' B2 R2 B R L F L2 F2 R' L' D2 L U2 F2 L F2 D2


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 24, 2015)

2:45.93 4x4OH single (no parity)
Fw2 D2 B U' B2 U2 L B' L B2 Uw' B2 U' Fw Rw D' Rw2 F' R' D' R U2 B' U L U' L Fw2 U' R' B F L' B R D2 R2 F Uw Fw


----------



## timeless (Apr 24, 2015)

timeless said:


> Average of 12: 16.42
> 1. 13.23 F B2 L' U' L D F' R F L F2 D2 B2 D B F R2 U2 D F D' L F2 L R
> 2. 15.34 U D F' R D' R2 D U' F D L' B L B' D L2 F2 U2 L D L U2 D F2 B2
> 3. 17.62 R U L2 U' R D B2 D' R2 D L D' F2 D' L2 R2 D R' L' B U2 F' L2 R' U'
> ...



Average of 12: 15.48
1. 14.47 F D' B' L F2 R' F B2 U' L' U F B' U D' R2 U' F' L2 R2 D' L R' F B' 
2. 16.55 L B' R' L' U L2 R' B2 D' B' D U' L B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R B D2 L2 F' D R' 
3. (19.41) L2 F2 B D2 L2 F' D' B U' F2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R D2 R2 U2 F2 B' L D R U2 
4. 15.52 D' L R' B2 L2 F B2 U F' R2 B' U D2 R' D2 U' F' R2 B F2 U' L' R' B' R2 
5. 14.41 U' R L' B' R2 B' F D2 L R D L B' L' R B2 L2 U2 B F' D F2 B R' L' 
6. 16.44 R' L2 B2 D2 L B2 R' B U' D2 R2 D U F' D2 R' B U L2 R B2 F R D2 B 
7. (13.41) D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B' U B2 U2 R' B2 L F' D U' L2 U2 D' F2 U B' D2 R2 
8. 13.69 L' B L2 F R2 L2 F' D F2 D' B' U' B2 L2 F' U D' B' R D' R L2 D2 F B 
9. 15.84 D' F' L F L' R2 B2 L' F' L' B2 L2 F' B2 U B2 U F' L R D' R B2 R2 L' 
10. 16.04 F2 U2 B' L' D U2 F D2 R U' D2 L' U' B2 U R U' F2 U2 D L F U2 D2 L' 
11. 17.18 B' F U' R' L U2 D' L D L' U2 B2 F2 R D2 R2 L F2 D B' U D' L' F2 D' 
12. 14.67 U2 B2 D' F R2 U2 D' F D' R' D2 R B2 R L D' R2 L2 B2 R U R2 F' U' F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2015)

nice single, oll skip, avg12 was just crap

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-24
avg of 12: 10.20

Time List:
1. (12.38) D' U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' U' B' F' D' L2 U R U2 L 
2. 10.61 U B D' F' R2 L' F B2 D B D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 
3. 10.36 R U2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L B U' R2 U2 F2 L' D' B' 
4. 10.10 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D F L2 U' L B U' L' U' B' D 
5. 8.51 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' B U2 L' F' D2 B2 L2 B U' F 
6. (6.79) L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 B' L D2 B D2 L R U2 
7. 9.81 F' U' D2 L' D' B L2 U' R' D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 R2 U2 
8. 9.73 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 B R D2 B2 L2 F U L' B' D2 
9. 11.25 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U L2 R2 U R' B' F2 D' U' L' F' L D B 
10. 8.76 U2 R F R' B' R' B' L2 F U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U L2 F2 B2 
11. 11.39 B' D2 B F2 D2 F L2 B L2 D2 U' R D2 F' L2 D2 L2 R U' R' 
12. 11.51 F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B L' R' U2 F' L2 U F' D2 U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2015)

And clock pb avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-24
avg of 5: 14.35

Time List:
1. 14.22 DR3- UL2- U5+ R5- D4- ALL4+ y2 UR5- UL4+ U3+ R4- D5+ UR DR 
2. (19.44) UR3+ DL1- UL5+ D1- ALL3+ y2 UR3+ UL1+ R4+ L2- ALL5- DL 
3. 15.66 DR3+ DL2- UL5- U6+ R1- D2- ALL2- y2 DL6+ UL2- R3- D5- DR DL 
4. (11.35) UR2+ UL3- U6+ R5+ D3- L1- y2 UR6+ DR4- DL3+ UL1+ U2- R4- DR UL 
5. 13.16 UR3+ DL4- U3+ D5+ L1- ALL4- y2 UR1- DL2- UL2- U3- ALL5+ UR DL UL


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 24, 2015)

some cool stuffs :3
avg of 12: 30.09

Time List:
1. 28.78 B' U' B2 R' L F2 R' Fw' U R2 Fw' B U' Uw' Fw2 F R' L2 D2 U' B D L' U2 L' B Rw R2 B' D' F' U B U L' B' R2 F Uw B2 
2. 30.42 L2 Uw' Fw F' Rw' R' L' D' B2 Rw' L2 U' Fw2 R Fw2 L U2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw U D' R F2 U' R' B' U R' Rw2 L' Uw D2 L' R Rw2 Fw2 U Uw 
3. 32.99 U' Rw2 F Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 U' L Uw U2 B' L' F' R' Rw2 Uw F' L2 B' U' B2 U' L' Fw2 R2 D' Uw2 F2 B' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L F2 R' B R' L2 Rw 
4. 31.43 D' Uw2 Rw U B' U' Uw Rw Fw' Rw L' F2 R2 L2 D2 Rw' D2 Fw' B2 Uw Rw' D' Fw2 B2 U2 R2 U D B2 R2 L2 U' D' Fw2 R' L D Fw' Rw2 R' 
5. 27.99 B D' L2 B R2 U2 Uw R Uw2 Fw U2 Rw B' D2 Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 Rw F B2 L' D' Rw2 B' U2 D' Uw Rw D' F U2 Uw R Uw Fw2 L R D' Uw' 
6. (41.57) D2 B U Fw' L D Fw D' L2 D' Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 U2 L Uw2 B Fw2 F R B F L Rw' R' U R B2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' Uw B D Uw' Fw2 
7. (23.98) Rw' L F2 Fw' U' D L R' F D B2 R2 D' B Fw2 F' L' Fw D' L2 U' L2 F2 B U2 R2 U' Fw' D2 R' F2 Uw' L U D' Rw2 D U R' B' 
8. 28.83 B' F Rw R Fw U D R D' Rw2 B2 U' R B' D Fw2 D2 Fw L2 R' Uw' F' U' L U' F' B' Rw Fw' R2 L2 Fw F2 B2 Rw B R' F' R2 Uw' 
9. 32.62 B' Rw2 B' Rw U2 Fw2 D' Rw' Uw2 U' Fw2 F' B R D' B' F2 L2 F2 B' L2 Fw Uw Fw2 L' D2 F Fw2 Rw R' F' Uw2 L Fw2 Uw' B L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 
10. 30.76 L B' U D B2 R D' B L2 U2 L' Fw2 F' Rw' D R2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L' F' Rw Fw' D2 B' U B R U' L U Fw D Uw2 F B' L Fw2 Uw 
11. 27.71 Fw L2 Uw2 R2 U2 Rw Fw R2 U' Rw Uw2 D' R Uw Rw2 R Uw U' F2 Fw' Rw D F' D Fw' B' F2 R2 Rw2 L2 F' L' F Uw2 U' L2 Fw U' L2 B2 
12. 29.33 B2 R' F2 D2 R' Uw2 D2 U B' R2 L D U' Fw B' L R2 B2 L Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D' F' D U F' Fw R' L B L2 Fw' U2 Uw2 D' R2 Rw'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 24, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> come cool stuffs :3
> avg of 12: 30.09
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Haven't seen you post here in a while  Nice times


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 24, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Haven't seen you post here in a while  Nice times



I'm too afraid to post here cos your mega is getting ridiculous


----------



## Iggy (Apr 24, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> I'm too afraid to post here cos your mega is getting ridiculous



lol wat, I thought you're faster than me, I'm not even sub 1:10 

Also, 33.40 4x4 single, 2nd best ever


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 24, 2015)

Megaminx

1:10.40 PB single (done whilst listening to Smash Mouth lel, PB by 8 seconds)
1:34.88, (1:46.89), 1:38.54, 1:25.29, 1:29.91, 1:42.62, 1:32.64, 1:33.09, 1:30.61, 1:35.35, (1:18.65), 1:35.30 = *1:33.82 ao12*
*1:36.98 PB ao50, 1:39.62 PB ao100*


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 24, 2015)

2.315 2x2 AO12, 1 looking more.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2015)

clock pb avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-24
avg of 12: 14.54

Time List:
1. 15.05 DR2+ U1- D4+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 UR3+ DR6+ DL3+ U2+ L3+ UR DL UL 
2. 14.93 UR2- DR2+ UL3+ U2- R2+ y2 UR4+ DR3+ DL3- ALL5+ UR DR 
3. 13.91 UR3- UL5+ U6+ L1- y2 UR2- DR6+ UL4+ R5+ D4+ ALL4+ DR DL 
4. (17.19) DR2+ DL4- U5+ R2+ D1+ L1+ y2 UR6+ DR1+ UL5- R2- ALL5- UR DL UL 
5. 15.45 UR4+ UL4+ R3+ D1+ L3- ALL2- y2 UR3- DR5- U1+ R3+ D3+ UR DL UL 
6. 13.97 UR6+ DR5- DL6+ U2- D4+ L2- ALL1- y2 DR5- UL5+ D1+ L3- DR UL 
7. 13.73 UR1+ UL6+ U1+ R2- ALL6+ y2 DR5+ DL2- U5+ D1- L3- DR DL UL 
8. 13.85 UR2- DL2+ U1+ R3+ D5+ ALL2- y2 UR4+ UL3- U5+ R1- D2+ UR DR UL 
9. 16.33 DR5+ D2+ L3- ALL4- y2 UR5+ DR3- DL1+ U1+ L6+ ALL3- DR UL 
10. (12.88) UR6+ DL3- U2+ R4+ D6+ ALL6+ y2 DL3+ UL3- R5+ D1- L1- DR DL UL 
11. 14.10 UR4+ DR6+ DL4- U1- R3- D1- L2- ALL5+ y2 UR3+ DR5- DL1+ R4- 
12. 14.12 DR4+ UL2+ U4+ R5- D3- L3- ALL3+ y2 DR4- DL2+ UL2+ U2+ DR UL


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2015)

meh. 4.16 avg5 though

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-24
avg of 12: 5.10

Time List:
1. 3.98 R L' B' R' B L' R U' r 
2. 3.60 B U' R U' B L U' L' r' 
3. (2.46) U B' L R B R' L' R u 
4. 6.95 L' U R' U' B U' L' B' l' b' u 
5. 4.78 U R B U B' U R' U l r b u 
6. 4.42 B' R B' R U' B R' L r' u' 
7. 5.49 U B R L' R L' B R l' r' b' u 
8. 3.59 U L' B' U' B' R L' R' r' 
9. 6.05 L' B' L' U' B L' R U' B' l r' b u' 
10. 6.43 U L R L' B R L R' U' l r b u' 
11. (8.80) U L R L U' L' U' B l' r' b u 
12. 5.67 U L' U' B' U R' B' L l' r' b' u'


----------



## Torch (Apr 24, 2015)

12.96 ao100! At the beginning of the week my PB ao100 was 13.84. :O


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 25, 2015)

My achievement is getting a MoYu Pyraminx. It is awesome.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Finally!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-24
avg of 12: 4.85

Time List:
1. 3.42 B U' B' U B' R' B' L 
2. 4.25 L' B' L R L U B' R U 
3. 5.91 R' L U B L U' R L R 
4. 5.72 L R L B U' B' R' U R 
5. 4.31 U' L' R U L U' B' R B' 
6. (2.53) R' L' B' R' B L' B' U' 
7. 3.96 L' U L' B L B' L' R 
8. (6.66) B U' L' U' L' B' R' B' U' 
9. 5.80 L' U R' B R L U' R' B' 
10. 5.30 L B R U' L' R L B L' 
11. 4.98 B' R' B L B' U' L' B L' 
12. 4.83 B' R' B R' L B' U R L


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 25, 2015)

11.349 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U' L' F' U B' L2 D2 L F D' B D'

y' z2 // Inspection
R' U' r' U2 R r' U' r' U // XXcross
x z R' U R' U' R z' R' U' R // F2L-3
d' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-4
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // ZBLL

OH solve. Kinda ****ed it up, but I like the XXcross


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 25, 2015)

10.63 ao5
11.39 ao12

aolong v2 is godly


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 25, 2015)

Noooooooo! sub1 mega avg12 fail, counting 1:07... 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-25
avg of 12: 1:00.61

Time List:
1. 59.06 
2. (54.02) 
3. 58.47 
4. 59.87 
5. (1:07.64) 
6. 59.95 
7. 59.86 
8. 58.59 
9. 1:07.54 
10. 59.69 
11. 1:01.92 
12. 1:01.13


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 25, 2015)

12.01 pb Average of 12 ))
EDIT: 12.79 Ao50


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 25, 2015)

56.660 4x4 ao12! I love the Yuxin.


----------



## Chree (Apr 25, 2015)

New PB single from a couple of days ago.

F' L' U' B2 L' D' B2 R2 F L D F L' B U2 R' F R F R2 D B D' L2 B' L' F' U2 B' L

z2 y L F' D' F' D' F'
y' U R U' R'
L U2 L' U' L U L'
U' (R' U' R U) (R' U' R U) x' U' R U R' x
L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' [W-OLL]
U2

9.33

50 moves = 5.36 tps. Decent. Not sure if I should use that alg for third pair anymore. Even though I love it.

Edit: tried that solution a few more times. Got it down to 7.66.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 25, 2015)

6.298 L2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D' B U B2 U F' R B' U2 F'

z2 x
D R U l U r' F r D2 // Xcross
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-2
U' y R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L-3
U y' R' U' R // F2L-4
U2 F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' U' // 1LLL

Really cool to get such a fast single with 1LLL and 47 moves/6.298 = 7.46 TPS


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.298 L2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D' B U B2 U F' R B' U2 F'
> 
> z2 x
> D R U l U r' F r D2 // Xcross
> ...



woAH insane tps AND sub50 movecount, dang


----------



## Berd (Apr 25, 2015)

Pb avg of 5, 12 and 50!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-26
avg of 5: 43.25

Time List:
1. (35.83) L2 u F2 B2 f' r' L u D2 F2 D' f' r' D' U L' r F' r U2 F D U2 r f2 D' L' R2 u' L' U' D' u2 F2 U' L F L' f D 
2. 38.28 U' r2 B2 f' u L r2 D2 r2 R2 B2 r' U D B f2 u B u' L2 F D2 U' L2 B f' u2 U r' B' U B' U2 f' U' B' U' u2 D' r 
3. 40.43 B r U' u' D' F2 f2 r2 F2 U' R F2 u2 B R2 B' u F' r2 B F' f2 R2 U D' B2 R2 L2 f u2 r' U2 f R f' B' u' f' u R' 
4. (1:29.05) r U' u2 D2 L2 F' D U2 L2 u U' r F' U r F U R r' B L r2 u' F' R' B2 u R u R2 f' B2 D' u2 R2 r f B2 R r' 
5. 51.04 U2 R B u2 D2 R f F' u f' u' B' r u2 B' f U' u f R L U2 D u' R L' D2 f2 u' r R F' B' L2 F' r' F' L f u2

3 gj solves. then 2 bj solves

Edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-26
avg of 5: 40.76

Time List:
1. 40.50 B2 f F' U' D2 u' L' F2 L' f' L' B F U2 L' r' R' B' D2 r2 f' u' U r B F' U' R D' L F2 r2 L' u U' r2 U F' r u2 
2. 44.72 R2 F r f' B2 R' D F2 u2 U' B u' D U2 L' F' r' L2 B r f2 U' F2 r U' u2 F2 u B2 u B' U' f' B' D2 F' L B2 R D' 
3. 37.07 r F2 D2 U u2 F L r' F u' R u' L' r' F u2 U L r u2 L2 R u2 r' R' f R D' R' U u2 r' f R u' F2 U' B L D2 
4. (52.32) D' L2 u' L B' r2 u2 r' L' F r2 u B' r' f2 D2 R' F' f D L D2 L' F2 L2 B' R2 D B L' B L2 D2 u2 U' F2 u2 D' F2 r2 
5. (35.24) u2 B2 F' u f' F2 L2 F2 D B2 L' f' U2 D B2 U2 R2 B U D r' L' F' D u L2 B2 R' u2 R2 D2 u' U2 R2 U2 L' f' r2 U2 B

gj


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 26, 2015)

I really want to make round2 at nationals. Probably not going to happen.
But PB anyway!
avg of 12: 17.16

Time List:
1. 16.82 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R D' B F' L' D B D' R2 U 
2. 16.85 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 R' B F2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U 
3. (25.06) R' D R F D B2 L2 U2 L R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B 
4. 19.83 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B U2 B R' D2 B' D' F D2 B2 R2 U F 
5. 18.12 U B2 R2 L D L' U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' D' R2 
6. 16.31 R' L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 B' L' D B2 R B' U' L2 D F 
7. 18.52 F2 B U' R F2 B2 U' D2 R B' L2 U2 F R2 F D2 L2 F' U2 B' 
8. 15.42 B2 R2 U' B R D2 F B2 R' U2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F 
9. 15.40 F U2 R2 U2 F D2 B F2 U2 B2 R' F U2 B2 F2 R B F' D' F' 
10. 17.31 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 D' U2 F D' F' L' F' L2 D' U2 R F' U2 
11. 17.00 D2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 F L2 F U2 D B L' B2 R2 U R' B R' D2 
12. (14.57) U' B L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 B' R2 B R2 D L' D' F' R2 B2 D2 U' B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 26, 2015)

8.43 single! First timed solve of the day. 
D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 F' D' L B' D' L' U' B2 D2 R2 
Red cross


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2015)

13. 41.28 L R' D B' U Uw2 D F' D2 F Uw D' L2 Rw2 R' U B' U' L' R2 U2 R2 Fw2 D L2 F' B' R' U' F2 Uw' D2 F U' Fw2 B L2 R' U R'

3rd fastest time. VERY easy cross+centres, but 6 second F perm 

E: 42.36 next solve :O


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2015)

pyraminx pb avg12! yessss!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-26
avg of 12: 4.61

Time List:
1. 3.62 U R' U' L U R' U' R l r b' u 
2. 5.09 R L U L' B R' U' R r u 
3. (3.54) U L R' B' R U' L' B R r' b' u 
4. 3.95 U' R B L R U' B' U' b' u 
5. 5.42 U' B' L R L B' L U' l u' 
6. 4.30 L U' L B L' B L B r b u' 
7. 4.76 L' U R B' R' L' R' U l' b' 
8. (6.71) L R' U B U L' R U l b' u' 
9. 4.96 L' U L' B U' L B U' L' l' r' b u' 
10. 5.80 U R' U' B U' B' L' R' L l b' u' 
11. 3.89 U' R' U' R' U R L R r' 
12. 4.34 U' L U R' U L' B' U' B b' u


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 26, 2015)

26.477 4x4 PB single! beats old PB by over a second!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2015)

new pyra pbs, keyhole only
4.53 avg12
5.19 avg50
5.33 avg100 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-26
avg of 100: 5.33

Time List:
1. 5.61 L' B' L R' B' R' U' L' l r' b' u 
2. 5.29 R U' B U L B' R' U' l r' u' 
3. (DNF(6.52)) U B R U' R B' L' U l' 
4. (DNF(3.04)) U' L R' L U' R' L' U' R' u 
5. 5.33 U' L' B L' U L' B' U' r' b' u' 
6. 3.62 U R' U' L U R' U' R l r b' u 
7. 5.09 R L U L' B R' U' R r u 
8. 3.54 U L R' B' R U' L' B R r' b' u 
9. 3.95 U' R B L R U' B' U' b' u 
10. 5.42 U' B' L R L B' L U' l u' 
11. 4.30 L U' L B L' B L B r b u' 
12. 4.76 L' U R B' R' L' R' U l' b' 
13. 6.71 L R' U B U L' R U l b' u' 
14. 4.96 L' U L' B U' L B U' L' l' r' b u' 
15. 5.80 U R' U' B U' B' L' R' L l b' u' 
16. 3.89 U' R' U' R' U R L R r' 
17. 4.34 U' L U R' U L' B' U' B b' u 
18. 7.01 U' R B L' R' B' L' B' l r b u 
19. (8.70) L' U L U' B L B U l b u 
20. 5.11 U L B L' B L R B L' l b' u' 
21. (3.43) U L U' L' B' L' R' B l' b' 
22. 4.80 U L' B' L' B' R U B' l b' u 
23. 6.80 R' B U R' L R' L R' l b u' 
24. 4.98 L R U' B L B U' L' b' u' 
25. 4.92 L R' U' L R' L' R B' l r b' 
26. 7.67 L' R L' U B' R' B' U r' b u 
27. 4.40 L B' U' B' L U' B' R l r' b u' 
28. 3.99 B L' B R L R L R' l r' b u 
29. 4.69 U B' R' L' U' L' B R' b' 
30. 5.22 U L B' U' L R L' B r u' 
31. 6.19 U R U L B L' R U' l r b' u 
32. 7.27 U' R L R' U L' R B' l r' u 
33. 5.70 U B' L R L' R' L B' l r b u 
34. 5.49 B L U' B' R U' L' R l b u' 
35. 7.61 U L' B' U' B R L' B L' l' r u 
36. 6.20 U B R L' U L' R U' l r b' u' 
37. 5.65 R' L' B R' U R' B' R L' l r' b u 
38. 5.75 U' L U' L' R' L B' L r b' u 
39. (10.00) U' B' L B' U' R L' B' r b u 
40. 4.11 U L U B' L' R' U' L R' r 
41. 5.26 U B L B' R' L R L l b 
42. (8.24) U' L R L' U' R U' R' r u' 
43. 5.44 U' B L B' R' L U R' b u' 
44. 6.64 U' B R U' L U L U r' b' 
45. 6.09 L' R B' U' R U L' B' L' l r' b' 
46. 6.40 L U' R U R B U' R L' r b u 
47. 3.83 U' L B L B L' U' B r' b' u' 
48. 4.91 U R' L' B' R' L U' R l r' b u' 
49. 3.98 U B' R' U' R' B L B l b 
50. 4.18 U' R' U R' L U L U' l' r' b' 
51. 5.30 U' L' B R' U' L' U R B' l r b' u 
52. 3.56 L U' B' L' B L' R U' l' r' b' u 
53. 5.26 R L U' L R' B U' R' l' r b' 
54. 4.26 R U' B' L B L' B L l' r u' 
55. 3.78 U L' U' B' L' U L' R' B' l r' 
56. 4.64 U R' B L R' B L' B U' l 
57. 6.27 U' L' B L' U' L' B R l u 
58. 5.13 U' L U' L' U B' U L' l' r' u' 
59. 3.87 R' B' R U R B' R L l r b' u 
60. 6.43 R U' R' B R L R B' l b' u 
61. 4.30 U' B' R B' R U' L R l' r 
62. 5.60 U R' B' L' R B L U B' l r' u' 
63. 6.49 U' B L U B' L' R' B' U l r' 
64. 5.96 U B U' B' R' B U B l' r' 
65. (3.47) R' B' U R' U L U R' r b u 
66. 5.12 U' L' B R U' R B L l' r' b' u 
67. 6.05 R B' R' U' B R U R l' r b u' 
68. 5.77 R U' L' U L' B' L U' l' r' b 
69. (3.24) L R' U L' U B R B' l' r b 
70. (3.34) U' B L R' B U' L R' l' r 
71. 5.75 L R' B L B' R U L l' r b 
72. 4.87 R' U' B L' U R B U' l r b' 
73. 6.95 B U B R' B' U' R U l' r' b u' 
74. 4.79 U' R B' L U' B' L U l u' 
75. 4.62 U L' B' R' L U' R U' r b' u' 
76. 6.95 L R B' U B' U L' R l' r b' 
77. 7.44 U' L' U L' B' R' U L l r u 
78. 6.47 U' R U' B R' U R B L' l r b' u' 
79. 6.56 U R U' L R' B' L R r b' u 
80. 4.10 U' R' L' U' L B U B' r' b 
81. 4.95 U R' L' B' L B L' R' l' u 
82. 4.27 L R' B' L B R U' L' l' r' b u 
83. 5.99 L U L U' B R U R l b' u' 
84. (3.30) R U B U' R B' U' R 
85. 6.63 U' L' B U L' B U L l' r' b u 
86. 4.75 R L' U B R L B' R l r b u' 
87. 5.35 R U L' U B' L R U' l r' b u' 
88. 6.19 R' B' R U' L B L U' l' r b u' 
89. 4.77 B' U' L' U L' U' L B l' b' u 
90. 3.93 U B' L R U' B U' B' l' u 
91. 5.86 L R' L' B R U' L R' l' b 
92. 4.50 B' L U L U L B' U b' 
93. 5.19 U L B' L' B' R' L R l b u' 
94. 6.14 B U' L U' L' U' R B' l r u 
95. 5.38 U L' R' L' R L' R' U' l' r' u' 
96. 6.16 U' L' R U R U' B L r' b' u' 
97. 4.42 B R' L R U' B L B l r' u 
98. 4.17 L' B' L R U' L U' R' l' r u 
99. 7.17 U B R' B R' U' R' U l' r b u 
100. 4.90 U R L U' B L' R L' r' b u


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2015)

Best average of 5: 10.64
4-8 - 9.20 (8.89) (13.56) 10.72 12.01

4. 9.20 L2 D U F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F' R' B' F2 D L2 D R' F L2 D2
5. 8.89 U' R2 D' F2 D2 U L2 U F2 L2 B2 L F D2 B R2 U2 F' L D
6. 13.56 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L' F D U R2 D' B R B' L
7. 10.72 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B R' L' D' R' F' R U L2 U'
8. 12.01 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R' D' F U2 L B2 U' L' D F

Roux catching up to CFOP


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 26, 2015)

megaminx
1:36.59 ao50, 1:38.31 ao100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2015)

Megaminx pb avg12, finally sub 1!!!!!!!!!!
VGJ single in there, and 57.23 avg5 aswell!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-26
avg of 12: 59.48

Time List:
1. 55.73 
2. 56.53[pll^^] 
3. 59.44 
4. (48.64) 
5. 59.43 
6. 1:01.22 
7. 56.10 
8. (1:08.32) 
9. 1:01.64 
10. 1:02.76 
11. 1:01.22 
12. 1:00.72


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Megaminx pb avg12, finally sub 1!!!!!!!!!!
> VGJ single in there, and 57.23 avg5 aswell!!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-26
> ...



Nice!


----------



## imvelox (Apr 26, 2015)

Xuming Wang 26.21 4x4 AsR single

Dammit gj


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Xuming Wang 26.21 4x4 AsR single
> 
> Dammit gj



Never even heard of him before. gj to him


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2015)

so many pbs today ^^ Global sub1 soon? And working for NR 
Megaminx:
58.88 avg12
59.68 avg25



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-26
avg of 25: 59.68

Time List:
1. 1:05.72[pll ^^] 
2. 55.73 
3. 56.53[pll^^] 
4. 59.44 
5. (48.64) 
6. 59.43 
7. 1:01.22 
8. 56.10 
9. (1:08.32) 
10. 1:01.64 
11. 1:02.76 
12. 1:01.22 
13. 1:00.72 
14. 58.09 
15. 57.41 
16. 59.66 
17. 55.88 
18. 1:04.83 
19. 1:01.44 
20. 1:03.57 
21. (52.90) 
22. 57.56 
23. 55.10 
24. 59.34 
25. (1:08.94+)


----------



## cashis (Apr 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-26
avg of 12: 11.90

Time List:
1. 10.45 B' L2 U R2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F D2 U' B' R' U' L U L2 
2. 13.56 B2 F2 L U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 R' F' U' F U2 F' U B2 U R2 
3. 10.40 D F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D B' F2 R F R2 U L' D2 B2 
4. (10.27) B L' B2 R F2 U2 F2 L' R2 U2 R2 B U2 L B2 U L' D U 
5. 12.46 R' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 D L2 R' F' U' F L2 
6. 12.37 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R U B' D B2 F L2 D F' 
7. 11.65 F R U' B' D2 F' B' L U D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 
8. 10.62 L2 B U2 B' U2 B R2 B R2 D2 F U' F' U' R F U' L' B' L2 U' 
9. (14.03) F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B' F' R2 D2 L' U F R F2 L2 F D R2 B 
10. 11.92 U L2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F U B L F U' F' L U2 
11. 13.07 L F' L' F2 R' D' B U L' B2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U2 D' L' 
12. 12.54 B2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R B' U2 L B' U B2 D2 R U'D L2 R' F' U' F L2
first 5 are 11.10 ao5, which is also PB.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2015)

6.378 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 U F' R' B' F D' B F' D L2 D2 U'

y' x' 
r' U' M2 F2 // Xcross
L U' F' L' F // F2L-2 & 3
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L-4 / EO
U2 r' F2 r U2 R U' r' F M' U2 // ZBLL

Fun solve


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L-4 / EO


U2 F' U' F U' R U R' ?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> U2 F' U' F U' R U R' ?



Yeah, I use that, just inefficient at times.

E: Another low 6:
6.265 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F' L' B2 U L2 D2 F L2 D' L2

x2 L2 F' D L' D // Cross
L' U2 L U y' L U L' // F2L-1
U R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-2
U2 R' U' R // F2L-3
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL

And I finally break my AO100 PB from Febuary: 9.551


----------



## imvelox (Apr 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> so many pbs today ^^ Global sub1 soon? And working for NR
> Megaminx:
> 58.88 avg12
> 59.68 avg25



Nice! Hehe i don't think beating Lucas will be easy


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2015)

5.991 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F B2 U2 L F2 U' L D R2 U'

x z // Inspection 
D l D2 R L D' // Cross
U R' U' R y U L U L' // F2L-1
U R' U R // F2L-2
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-3
U' R U R' // F2L-4
U F R' F' R U R U' R' U2 // OLLCP/1LLL

40 moves. 4th sub 6


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2015)

1. 9.12 B2 D U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F U2 B' R B2 L F2 D B' D'
2. 10.47 D B2 R2 D L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U2 F R D F' L F L U R' L2
3. 10.50 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 U B2 U' L2 U' R' D B' D2 L' F R2 F2 R2 U
4. 10.27 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 U' B' F2 L2 F L2 U' F' U' R' B2 D U'
5. 10.96 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' F L D R U B' L' F2 L2 D U'

= 10.41

good way to start a session...


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2015)

7.644, 6.462, 7.791, 8.499, 8.253 = 7.896 AO5 and 9.504 AO100

E: 8.659 AO12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Nice! Hehe i don't think beating Lucas will be easy


Thanks! I missed NR single by .8 last weekend, and with a practise I can get one NR hopefully  My next goal is getting a sub55 official avg  Next comp is in a few months, so quite possible


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Apr 26, 2015)

Average of 5: 10.41
1. 9.39 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R F D' B F D2 B' L B2 D' 
2. (13.36) F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B D U' F2 L' F' L2 R2 U F 
3. 10.97 F R2 L B R' F L' U R2 D B' R2 B D2 F L2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 
4. 10.88 U' R F2 D2 L' F' D' R F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U D 
5. (9.32) U2 L2 B2 R U' R2 F2 B2 R F' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' 

Also a 11.10 Average of 12
and 12.09 average of 100. Yay PB's


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 26, 2015)

I finally assembled one side of the ShengShou 4x4... after three weeks. >-< Luckily it's not an event I participate in very often.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 27, 2015)

U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F' D' U2 B' D' L' D R2 U R' 
7.18 single wut
z2 L' D' R' D' y R'//cross
U' L' U L U' L U L' //f2l1
U2 y L' U L//f2l2
U R U2 R' U' R U R'//f2l3
y' L F' L' F//EO
U2 L' U2 L U L' U L U2//PLL skip


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 27, 2015)

lel

1.71 L B R U L B' L R' u


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2015)

Clock sim.
4.266 single
5.193 avg5
5.879 avg12
6.508 avg100

Sub WR done, sub UWR is next? I don't remember what sim UWR is.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 27, 2015)

12.17 ao50. First ao50 without any sup-15s. Also it had 5 sub-10 singles.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 27, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-27
solves/total: 104/104

single
best: 7.81
worst: 21.18

mean of 3
current: 12.62 (σ = 1.04)
best: 9.57 (σ = 1.41)

avg of 5
current: 12.62 (σ = 1.04)
best: 9.68 (σ = 0.03)

avg of 12
current: 11.90 (σ = 1.23)
best: 10.22 (σ = 1.08)

avg of 50
current: 11.58 (σ = 1.32)
best: 10.76 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 100
current: 11.22 (σ = 1.38)
best: 11.12 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 11.19 (σ = 1.35)
Mean: 11.33

On my new Liying. I finally have a cube I like again


----------



## Ollie (Apr 27, 2015)

2x2x2 PB Ao5

Average of 5: 1.78
1. 1.31 U R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 R' 
2. 1.55 U R2 U' R U' F' R2 U' 
3. (2.78) F2 R' U R U' R2 F2 U' F R' 
4. (0.75) U2 R2 F2 R' 
5. 2.48 R F' U2 F2 U' F' U F' U'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 27, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2x2x2 PB Ao5
> 
> Average of 5: 1.78
> 1. 1.31 U R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 R'
> ...



Nice, sub my PB by 0.01  What do you average?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 27, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice, sub my PB by 0.01  What do you average?



About 3.0-3.2s


----------



## Iggy (Apr 27, 2015)

(7.37) U2 R B2 U L2 F' U L' B' D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U D L

Second best fullstep single I think, had an unintentional X-cross though


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 27, 2015)

5.52 U2 F2 B2 U2 R' D2 F' D2 R' F2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 

y' L R2' 
L' U' L U L' U' L 
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' 
R U' R2' U2' R U R' U2' R 
U' R U2' R' U R U' R' 
U2' r U R' U R U2' r' U2'

46/5.52 = 8.33TPS

alg.cubing.net

lololol

Stickerless cube, if that matters.


----------



## EMI (Apr 27, 2015)

Really nice solve, and yay for rotationsless. The only thing that bugs me a bit is that you didn't cancel those moves at the beginning


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 27, 2015)

2x2-7x7 relay: 8:40.43  First sub 9


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 27, 2015)

First sub-14 3x3 solve! 

13.75, sorry lost the scramble. Gans 356 rocks


----------



## josh42732 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got a new PB Mo3: 17.83!! Times were:
15.64
20.54
17.30

Really good mean, especially considering that I beat it by over a second and I wasn't even warmed up. Whats the point of warming up, anyway? I find that I solve faster when I haven't done a solve in a while. (a day or two)
Also, 15.64 is less than a half a second away from my PB.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 27, 2015)

I finally podiumed in Pyraminx at Doylestown! I got 2nd place with a 5.10 average. It feels so great!!


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 28, 2015)

GJ! That's great


----------



## Carbon (Apr 28, 2015)

33.587 4x4 pb single, also first sub 40 

hyoa method


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 28, 2015)

Improuxving
18.27 Ao12 and some other stuff.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 28, 2015)

Sub 50 for Megaminx, yay
Average of 12: 49.64
1. 54.51 
2. 44.82 
3. 47.04 
4. 50.78 
5. (56.37+) 
6. (44.06) 
7. 44.97 
8. 52.01 
9. 48.31 
10. 52.09 
11. 52.42 
12. 49.40


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> 2x2-7x7 relay: 8:40.43  First sub 9


Congrats!


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2015)

8.389, 5.732, 7.264. 10.003, 6.333 = 7.328

5.732 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' R' D' B2 D2 L2 B L' U' R' D

F L F R' // Cross
U R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L-1
U' r' F2 r U' y' r' F r // F2L-2
U R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-3
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L-4
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 // ZBLL

50/5.732 = 8.77 WTF TPS and average


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 28, 2015)

22.89 OH Solve in front of my students (right after doing a 23.xx 2H solve)... pretty... pretty... pretty good.


----------



## TDM (Apr 28, 2015)

Carbon said:


> 33.587 4x4 pb single, also first sub 40


wat
that's quite a bit jump


----------



## Estimax (Apr 28, 2015)

first LL skip achieved today

Got an 8.01 on that solve, which is my new pb.


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 28, 2015)

9.35, 9.69, 9.06, 9.68, 9.57, (7.67), 9.96, 10.02, 7.86, 9.45, (6.31), 7.73, 9.86, 8.93, 8.16, (12.27), 9.63, 9.80, 7.97, 8.99, 10.47, 9.01, 10.30, 10.00, 9.79, 8.83, 9.48, 9.45, 9.10, 9.30, 10.34, 9.64, 8.66, 10.07, 8.23, 9.16, (7.56), 9.18, 8.06, 8.65, (11.51), 9.37, 8.05, 8.54, 9.03, 9.33, 9.82, 8.37, (11.66), 9.04 = 9.22

stats:

Haven't cubed for a while (like, 2yrs?), got a new cube ,worked on fingertricks a bit and got this, which is not so far from my PB.  Definitely made my day.


----------



## Username (Apr 28, 2015)

owut I'm still alive?


6.31 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 R' D' L2 B L' B2 R2 B' F2 R2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 28, 2015)

Username said:


> owut I'm still alive?
> 
> 
> 6.31 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 R' D' L2 B L' B2 R2 B' F2 R2



BJ Solve?
And you're not dead D:


----------



## Username (Apr 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> BJ Solve?
> And you're not dead D:



yeah that should've been sub6, PB still 6.02 :C

y2
B F2 R' U' L U2 r' U r
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U L F' L' F
R U R' U R U2 R'
(R' l') D2 R U R' D' R U' l U'


----------



## Torch (Apr 28, 2015)

Average of 5: 11.71
1. (9.34) F U' B R' L2 B D' B L D' B R F2 R F D' F D' B2 U2 R' F' R' D L'
2. 13.23 D' B F' R' D' F B' U2 L2 D' B F2 U2 D' F R F' R2 F2 D' F' D U' R U2
3. 9.76 D' U' B' D B2 L U' D2 R F' B U' B' U2 D2 R L F2 D' L2 R U' L2 D L
4. (14.35) D2 R B U2 D2 R' L2 D' F' L' F D R2 D B' F2 U R2 F R' D' F U' R2 F
5. 12.12 U B' R2 L2 U F2 R' U B R2 L' D2 B2 U D2 F' U L R D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F 

The average itself wasn't very good, but it's the first time I got two sub-10s in an average of 5.


----------



## Escher (Apr 28, 2015)

l2p scrubs still got it #yolo

blue cross on solve numero uno, it's pretty funny but I just realised I misscrambled slightly, the correct one is better.

Average of 12: 8.46
1. 8.34 B U2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 R' F D F R U2 F' D' R' B' 
2. (6.87) B U2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B L' U' L F2 R2 B D' L2 F 
3. (10.26) B U F2 U F2 B L2 D' R' U2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 
4. 8.68 B2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 F' R F2 D' L' R U' B' D2 F L' 
5. 7.75 U B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F' D F2 R B L U F L F 
6. 8.78 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R' D' U2 R' F D' B L U L' 
7. 9.17 U2 B F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L D L' B2 R' B L2 U2 
8. 9.57 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 F L U R' D' B U2 F' D2 R' 
9. 8.07 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U B2 F L2 D2 F2 L D2 F' D' L2 F 
10. 9.11 U2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 B L2 D2 F L U2 L B U R' 
11. 7.71 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F D' F' R U B R D R' 
12. 7.46 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 F' L' F R B F' R D2 R2 F2


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice! What cube are you using these days? Have you gotten into moyu cubes yet?


----------



## Escher (Apr 28, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice! What cube are you using these days? Did you ever get into a moyu 3x3x3?



Tanks  Yeah this was on a Moyu but I have no recollection whether it's the Aolong or the Weilong... I don't like it though, not enough control at looser tensions and you feel the mechanism too much on tighter ones, despite Lubix (TM). I still have my 3 (4?) year old Guhong V2 serving me decently, if a bit slow. 

Interesting grinding out 50 solves once in a while though, I see a lot of my old strengths and weaknesses being a bit more extreme for both, apparently.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 28, 2015)

12.57 clock pb avg5  counting 12s only


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 28, 2015)

PB single!

9.62 U L F' D' L2 D' B' R L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U'

y2
R2 D U L F’ D2 // XCross (6/6)
y U’ R U’ R’ // F2L-2 (4/10)
L’ U L R’ U R // F2L-3 (6/16)
y’ (R U’ R‘ U)2 R U’ R’ // F2L-4 (11/27)
R U2 (R2 F R F’) U2 (R’ F R F’) (11/38)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14/52)

52/9.62 = 5.41 tps


----------



## cashis (Apr 29, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-28
avg of 12: 11.78

Time List:
1. 11.29 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 R' B D F2 L R F2 L F' U 
2. 9.68 R' U' B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D B' L2 B' L F L' U F2 U 
3. 12.59 D L2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 B L2 D2 B2 L U2 B' R2 F' L U2 L U L 
4. 11.94 L D F' L U' L' D2 R' F B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' 
5. 10.67 B2 D B' U L' D' L' F D B2 R2 F2 L F2 B2 L' B2 L F2 B2 
6. (13.62) R B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 L B' F' R' U F L2 R2 U2 
7. 13.40 U F2 D B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B U2 F2 R' D' R2 B' U R2 
8. (9.58) U2 D' L F2 R B U R2 L' D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 
9. 11.61 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L' B' D B' L2 U2 F D' B2 F 
10. 13.43 D2 R' D R L' F2 B2 D' L' F' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 B' 
11. 11.03 B' L' F2 B R' U F L2 D R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 
12. 12.18 D2 B L2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U B' R' B2 D' F2 L' B' R2

bj on those 13s, but two 9s!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 29, 2015)

pyraminx

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-28
avg of 5: 2.69
Time List:
(1.88), 2.63, 2.81, (2.84), 2.64
wtf all times are sub 3 0.0


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 29, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> pyraminx
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-28
> avg of 5: 2.69
> ...



Wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 29, 2015)

40.03 4x4 single!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 29, 2015)

I FINALLY know all of my CLL algs with recognition . (Although recognition is REALLY BAD for like 5-10 cases)

Can't wait till I actually get fast at it.
PB average of 5 and 12 with CLL/Ortega:


Ao5: 3.51 
Ao12: 4.12


I also finally got around to learning 1-Flip on pyraminx (A lot to get used to, I was using LBL before!). I'm slow at it now but I think sub-6 will be pretty easy with this method.


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 29, 2015)

OH ao12 pb fail: 30.00
Tried to roll it and got a 42 

Also, first sub-1 minute 4x4 solve with OLL parity!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 29, 2015)

Just got really freaked out by some of the times on here until I realised that I wasn't on the blindfold thread.


----------



## MM99 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just got some ridiculous times for me smashed every pb in this ao100 except for single got a 12.27 ao5 which beat my old one by well over a second, beat my ao12 by .6 seconds with a 14.10 and got a new pb ao100 with a 15.69


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 29, 2015)

watwatwat 3x3 pb avg12,25,50 and 100

avg5: 8.70, second best (on cam)
avg12. 9.56, pb (on cam)
avg25. 9.91, pb (on cam)
avg50: 10.25, pb
avg100: 10.37, pb

avg12: Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-29
avg of 12: 9.56

Time List:
1. 10.05 F2 U2 B U B' R D' L' D2 B2 D2 B U2 B R2 F L2 U 
2. 10.90 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 R D U2 R' F U2 L' D2 L2 U 
3. (10.95) R2 B2 R U2 F2 L B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B D' B' U2 F2 R B' F U' L' 
4. 9.88 B' R2 L2 U R U' B2 D' B' R2 F2 R U2 D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 B2 
5. 8.44 R L' F D' R B2 U2 R B2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 U L2 U2 D' 
6. 9.30 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' F' L2 F' R2 L' U' L2 U B' U' B D B' 
7. 10.55  R2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 L F2 L' B D F2 U R U B2 L2 D 
8. 7.92 D B' D2 R2 L D' F2 R' U' B' F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D 
9. 10.35 R' U' R2 U' R F2 B' U' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 R2 L U2 D2 B' 
10. (7.71) L2 F' U2 R2 B' F U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' L R2 U' R D' U' F2 
11. 9.74 L2 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 F' D U2 R' F2 D' U F L' B R' 
12. 8.45 L2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' F R' D' B' L2 R B'



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-29
avg of 100: 10.37

Time List:
1. 9.89 L2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 B' L2 R B R' U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 
2. (8.19) D2 L2 B2 R D2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 F D L2 B U' B2 F L2 U R 
3. 9.73 U2 B D2 B L2 U2 B U2 F' R F' R D F L R F2 D F2 
4. 9.14 U' R U' R B' L2 U R' B L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 
5. 11.67 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 D' L' B2 D2 F2 R U' B D R 
6. 10.04 D' R' B2 U' L F R B2 U' R2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F L2 B 
7. 10.29 F L2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L' F' D' B2 F L R2 D' U' 
8. (15.33) B' U2 R2 B F R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D L U2 R U F' D U' F' 
9. 9.71 U' L U' R' B R2 B2 R D' U2 R2 F2 B' L2 U2 B D2 B R2 D2 
10. 10.06 D F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D' F' R' F2 L' D' B' F2 
11. 10.63 D R F' R2 U2 R' D2 F' L B' U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 
12. 9.20 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B F2 D' F D2 L2 R F D R' 
13. 11.63 R2 D L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' B F L F2 U' F U L U' R' 
14. 9.88 B' U2 B U' R' L2 D' B' D' F' R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D 
15. 12.26 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 R2 U B2 D F2 L B2 L2 B' L2 R U' R2 F' D 
16. 10.86 D2 B U D2 F U2 R' B2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 L' 
17. 11.66 R U2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 R' U2 F R2 D' B U2 R' D2 B2 L 
18. 8.85 F2 U F' R D R' F2 L' B' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 
19. 10.16 U F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' U' F2 R U2 L' U2 F2 D 
20. 10.91 R' U F D B U D2 R D' F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B U2 F' R2 F 
21. 10.58 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 F2 D F2 L' B R' U2 F2 D2 B' D 
22. 9.48 B U B2 U R2 U R B2 D R2 B2 U2 F B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 
23. 13.80 F2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 U L2 R B' L' F2 D2 F D' F2 
24. 9.78 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D F2 L2 F' D' R U' L2 B2 R' B' R2 F' 
25. 9.74 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 F D U2 B R' B L2 U L' 
26. 12.10 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 L' B' D2 L' D2 U2 F2 D R' B' 
27. 10.08 L2 F2 L2 D U L2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R B2 F R' B F R F' D' F' 
28. 10.69 U2 B' U2 B' F' L2 B' R2 D2 B D2 L D F' D2 R D2 B U2 R2 
29. 12.57 U2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 D B L2 B2 D2 F D U B' L' F' 
30. 11.44 B U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' R' B2 U' F R2 U2 B L U 
31. 10.20 D' U2 B D2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 R D B L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' 
32. 10.89 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L' R D' L2 F' L F' D L2 
33. 10.23 R' D' R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F D B' U' R F' D' B 
34. 11.02 B' D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D R U B' R' U' B' U' L B' 
35. 10.04 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' L U2 B D' L' B L2 F' L' 
36. 10.64 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B R' D L2 B2 U2 L2 B' U' F2 
37. 8.66 L F U F2 U2 L D2 L' B D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 R' 
38. 10.21 F2 D F2 D U L2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' R D' U' B' L D U B 
39. 8.65 F2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F' U R B' L' B U L R2 B2 
40. 8.64 F D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 L F' U' F D2 B R' F2 D2 
41. 10.83 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R D' L' B2 F' D' L2 U2 L B' 
42. 9.92 L B U' B U R2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L' F2 L U2 R 
43. 9.42 R2 U' F2 R' D2 B D B2 L' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 U' R 
44. 9.98 D2 L' R2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F' L' D' R2 B R' U' F2 R' 
45. (16.03) D2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R B' D2 L B2 R2 U2 B R' F 
46. 10.27 D B2 L U2 R2 L2 U2 B' L' D' L2 D2 F L2 B L2 F2 B' D2 F' L2 
47. 12.68 R B' D F U2 B2 U2 R' F B2 L2 D L2 D F2 D2 R2 U' R2 
48. 10.59 L' D2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 R' F2 R B' L F L U' R2 B R' F2 R 
49. 9.94 U2 F D2 R L D2 F' L' U' R' U2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 
50. 9.89 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F R' B' L F' D B2 R2 F' U 
51. 9.79 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 L F L R D' B D2 R' U2 R 
52. 9.13 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 L' B' D L2 F2 D' R F2 L2 
53. 10.92 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R F2 U' F L2 U2 L U R' 
54. 11.41 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 D L' F2 D' U2 F R2 B L U' R2 
55. 10.17 U2 F' L U R L F2 B R U B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D R2 D L2 D' 
56. 12.98 B U' B2 D R2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 L D F2 U2 F' U' B2 L B 
57. (14.35) F2 D B U' D' R D' L' F U L2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 
58. 10.64 B' R2 F D2 U2 B R2 F R2 D2 B2 D U' F D2 F' U2 L' U R 
59. 10.05 B' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 R' B' R D F U2 R F' 
60. 11.80 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B D2 B2 L R2 F' D2 F R2 U L D2 U2 
61. 10.56 L R2 B R2 B' F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 L' B F' R U2 B R U' L2 
62. 10.61 B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F U' L2 R D' F2 U L B2 U' 
63. 10.24 F2 B R2 U' B2 R D F B L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 
64. 10.99 U2 R F' R L B D R F' R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R' 
65. (8.28) U L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R F2 L2 U B' R F2 L' D' 
66. 10.86 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F L' B2 D B U L B' L' F' 
67. 11.52 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 U2 B' R2 D2 U F' R' B D L 
68. 12.73 D2 B' L2 F' L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' D U R' F U L2 U' L' D' 
69. 9.03 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U B2 L U' R B D F U' F2 D B2 
70. 10.48 U2 B L2 D2 B' L2 B U2 B2 L' D' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D U' 
71. 11.71 U F2 D2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 L' R2 B2 F L U2 B' D' F2 L B2 U2 
72. 10.36 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 L' U L2 D' R2 B' L F R' B2 
73. 8.54 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' U' F2 L F2 D' B2 D' B L 
74. (7.89) R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R B F' L' F2 L D' B' U' 
75. 10.80 R' U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B' L' U2 F' U' F' U' R2 F2 
76. 8.70 R2 U2 B L2 U2 D2 F L U' L D2 F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' D2 R 
77. 11.57 U2 L D2 R' B2 F2 R U2 L' B2 R F' L B' D2 U' B R2 D' L' R 
78. 8.83 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D L2 D R U' F2 U' B' F' R' F' L' D2 
79. (15.36) U L2 B' L B R U' B' D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 
80. 8.91 L B U' F' R2 U' R' B U F U2 B2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 
81. 11.35 L R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R B' D' F U' F2 D' L' F' L2 U2 
82. 10.65 F' D' B L' F2 L' B2 D F2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 F D2 B 
83. 9.65 L2 U B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F D U2 B2 R F R U2 R' 
84. 10.15 D2 R' B2 L U2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 F' L B2 U R2 D B' D2 F R 
85. 8.76 L U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R' F R2 D2 L' D' B U2 F 
86. 12.04 B L2 F U' R' L F2 D' L' R2 F L2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 U2 
87. 8.85 D F' L U2 B' U F' D' R' D F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 
88. (14.06) F2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 D L2 B D L D2 F R U' L2 D2 U' 
89. 10.05 F2 U2 B U B' R D' L' D2 B2 D2 B U2 B R2 F L2 U 
90. 10.90 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 R D U2 R' F U2 L' D2 L2 U 
91. 10.95 R2 B2 R U2 F2 L B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B D' B' U2 F2 R B' F U' L' 
92. 9.88 B' R2 L2 U R U' B2 D' B' R2 F2 R U2 D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 B2 
93. 8.44 R L' F D' R B2 U2 R B2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 U L2 U2 D' 
94. 9.30 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' F' L2 F' R2 L' U' L2 U B' U' B D B' 
95. 10.55 R2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 L F2 L' B D F2 U R U B2 L2 D 
96. (7.92) D B' D2 R2 L D' F2 R' U' B' F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D 
97. 10.35 R' U' R2 U' R F2 B' U' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 R2 L U2 D2 B' 
98. (7.71) L2 F' U2 R2 B' F U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' L R2 U' R D' U' F2 
99. 9.74 L2 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 F' D U2 R' F2 D' U F L' B R' 
100. 8.45 L2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' F R' D' B' L2 R B'


----------



## Genesis (Apr 29, 2015)

2:27.16 6x6Mo3, probably not PB, still quite good


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2015)

Good first solve of the day:

42. 8.68 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 D U' B' L F U F' L B R' L' D'

x2 // Inspection
L D2 L // Cross (3/3)
U' R U2 R' // F2L-1 (4/7)
U L U L2 U' L // F2L-2 (6/13)
U R' F R' F' R U' R // F2L-3 (8/21)
U' y' L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/29)
U' F R U R' U' F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2lOLL (14/43)
U2 // PLL skip (1/44)

5.07 TPS. Could've been better if I hadn't misrecognised the second pair.

Another sub-9 not too long after:
57. 8.94 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U R2 B' D2 R U' B2 R2 U2 R' D' L' D'

x2 y // Inspection
L2 D B L2 D2 // Cross (5/5)
U R U R' d L U L' // F2L-1 (8/13)
L' U' L d L U L' // F2L-2 (7/20)
U' R' U R U' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/28)
U y R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/36)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLLCP (9/45)
R' [r M'] U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/53)

5.93 TPS!


----------



## InfiniCuber (Apr 29, 2015)

Accomplishment..or not. Posted for the first time in 18 months...So kind of?


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 29, 2015)

First Roux solve


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not good at Pll, so I think this is pretty ok to me. 
1. 1.35 R' L D2 B' L2 B' U2 F' B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 
2. 1.30 B2 D U B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 R' D F R B L R2 F' D' U 
3. 1.61 R' U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 R2 B D' U2 L B' U B R2 B 
4. 1.61 D' B2 U2 L D2 U2 L U2 R U2 B2 R2 D' B' L R2 U' B2 U2 B' R' 
5. 1.55 R2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B R' F' R' F2 R' U' B F2 R2 
6. 1.65 F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F U R F L D2 B U' L' 
7. 1.90 B D2 L2 F U2 L2 B D2 U2 F U2 R' D' B' U2 R F' D' B' R2 F' 
8. 1.65 U2 F2 D2 R U2 R B2 R B2 R2 F2 B' L F' R' U B2 L U F2 
9. 1.10 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 F L' B2 F R U' L B' D U F 
10. 1.64 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 F D U L R' D F' D2 L R 
11. 0.86 R' B2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 U' B D2 F2 L F' R2 B2 R2 D 
12. 1.50 B' L2 U2 B F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' D' U' L D B2 U B U2 L2 
13. 1.71 L2 F' U' F' U' F L D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 D' 
14. 1.25 R B R U L' D F' U2 R' L2 F' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U 
15. 1.18 D2 R2 U F2 D2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' B' D2 U B R B' F R U 
16. 0.94 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 B D2 F R' D U' F' U2 L D2 
17. 0.97 F2 D2 L F2 R F2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 F' D' R' D2 F2 D2 B2 U' B U 
18. 0.88 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D' L' B F' D L' F' D2 F' L' D' 
19. 1.78 D2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 L U2 L F2 R U B U2 R2 D B2 U' R B U' 
20. 1.06 U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R B L D' L2 U F D' 
21. 1.11 D2 F2 B' R' U2 F2 B2 U F' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 
Average = 1.36 The order I excuted my PLLs: http://algdb.net/Set/PLL


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 29, 2015)

Did an avg100

*9.17 *avg100
*8.89 *avg50 yay sub 9
*8.48 *avg12: (9.401), (7.070), 8.201, 8.396, 8.081, 8.789, 9.022, 8.109, 7.734, 9.398, 8.797, 8.287
*8.15 *avg5: 8.150, 8.081, 8.212, (8.365), (7.944) (7.944 solve done with roux! recon) 
*6.95 *single



Spoiler



Average of 100: 9.170
1. 8.924 L D2 L D2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' U' B D' U' L B' F' R F2 D2 
2. 11.246 D2 L B2 L' F2 L U2 R' B2 L' B2 F U R B' R2 D2 R' D2 U B' 
3. 11.238 D2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L B' F2 D L R B' F D F' 
4. 9.440 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F2 R' U L' F' U' L D2 B F2 L' U2 
5. 8.150 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B D' F' R D' L R' U' R2 F 
6. 8.081 R2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 B D' R D' U' L F2 D B' L' 
7. 8.212 F2 L D2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 F' U L' B' F' L2 D B2 R2 D2 
8. 8.365 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U R F' L2 R2 D L R2 F R F2 
9. 7.944 R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L' U' R2 U F' L2 U2 L R F2 
10. 8.254 D' L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D F' D L U' B' L' B' U L2 D' 
11. 9.737 L2 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' D R2 B R B2 D2 F2 D' R' 
12. 10.384 R2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D R B' D B D B2 R2 B R 
13. 8.906 D2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F U R2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F' 
14. 8.034 R' B' R2 B' R2 L' U F' B R L2 D2 R2 L2 U F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 
15. 8.657 F' D' R2 L2 F' L D' B U D R' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 
16. 8.968 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' B' U B2 D L' D' U' F R' 
17. 10.546 L2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 L F D2 R' F' L2 D' R D2 U 
18. (7.597) R U2 B L' F' U R2 F R D2 F2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 
19. (13.197) R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L U B2 F2 U2 L B' F2 
20. 8.903 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' R' D2 L2 D2 F' L2 U' L2 F D 
21. 10.259 U F D L' B' U' R' L2 D' B2 U2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R F2 
22. 8.822 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D R B F R' U2 R' B2 D2 B U' 
23. 9.616 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 F R' B D' F2 R F' L U' L B 
24. 11.354 L2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R D U2 F' R' U' B' F R' U 
25. 10.946 F U L2 B' R' D' L B' R2 D F B L2 F B2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 L2 
26. (6.946) D F L' U2 F D' L2 B' L' F' R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 B R2 
27. 9.421 D2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R B' R2 U' F' L2 U F' L' F R2 
28. 9.864 R D2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' B' F D' F2 U' R D2 F D2 U2 
29. 9.677 R F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R B2 F2 L F U L' U' R' U' B2 L F R2 
30. 9.203 B2 F2 R U2 R D2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 U R' D R2 D' F D' R' D F 
31. 9.401 U2 F' U' F L' B D2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B' U2 D2 B D2 F 
32. (7.070) F' U2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R D' B' F2 L R F R2 U2 F' 
33. 8.201 L' F2 L U2 R' D2 L F2 R F2 R D L D' U L' U B F' U' 
34. 8.396 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 F R2 B' D B2 D2 L D2 U' L' R D' R' 
35. 8.081 U B' R' U' R2 D2 L U B' D B' U2 B L2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B 
36. 8.789 F' D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B F' R2 F' U' B' F2 D' F' L' F' R' B2 L' 
37. 9.022 R' F2 R' D' L' F2 R' B U R' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 U' 
38. 8.109 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F R' B D2 R' D' U R' U' 
39. (7.734) U2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 F R2 U2 L' D' F' U2 B D B R F2 U 
40. 9.398 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 D B2 D B' R2 D L U2 
41. 8.797 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' R' D F L' R2 D2 F D U2 R2 
42. 8.287 D2 B2 R F2 L F2 R' U2 L' B2 L2 D' F2 R' F L U2 B2 L R' B' 
43. (11.858) F L2 B' F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L B' L2 R' B L2 U L2 F' R' 
44. (12.190) R L D R' F' U' F L2 B D R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' 
45. 10.007 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 R' F2 U' R2 D2 B' D2 L R' F 
46. 7.963 F U2 R2 B R2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 F2 U' L' F D2 U2 L' D B2 D' U2 
47. 9.036 L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 L B U B' U' F2 U' F' L U' 
48. 8.317 F2 R U' L2 U L' F' R U' R U' F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' 
49. 8.239 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R' U' L' R' D' B' L2 R' B2 F2 
50. 9.024 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L F' U' B' F' L2 R F' U' B2 
51. 10.823 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 B F' D' U2 B2 L U2 F' 
52. 8.468 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 F' L' F' L F' L B2 D' B2 
53. 8.180 B2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 U F2 D L2 R' D' L R B2 D2 U L B' D2 
54. 9.741 F2 L2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B D2 U2 F L' B2 R D R' F L' B D L 
55. 7.807 B U2 B L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' F' U L' D2 U2 B D' L D R' B L 
56. 8.981 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R' D R2 F L2 U R F' U 
57. 8.783 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' R2 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 U 
58. 8.894 U2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 B' F U2 B2 L2 R' D' R U B D2 R' U2 L' R2 
59. 9.590 L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 F L U2 R' B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 
60. 9.055 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 L U' B' R' F D' U 
61. 8.582 B L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' D2 L B2 L B' U2 L' 
62. 8.152 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 B D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 D' R2 B' L2 U R' 
63. 9.563 U B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F D' B R' B2 U L D L U' 
64. 8.909 F2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B' R U' L U2 L R2 F' U R' 
65. 8.238 R D F2 B' U D' F' R' L' U L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 
66. 9.817 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R' F' U2 R U2 F2 R U F R2 
67. 10.333 D F2 B2 D' R F L B' D' R B2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 L B2 R' B2 
68. 9.466 D' L2 D L' U R' F' R' L' F' D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 
69. 9.691 R2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R' B2 F D' B R F2 R F' D B2 
70. 8.848 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F' R B F2 L D F2 L' U' L' 
71. 9.306 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 R B2 L D' R' B F U F' U' B2 F' 
72. 9.696 B' U R2 F D2 F2 D' L B R' F R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F B2 L2 
73. 7.935 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 U2 B' R D' B2 R' F U' B' D2 L' F' 
74. 9.260 B2 R' B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 F' D L D' R2 U2 R U' B2 
75. 8.069 D2 F2 D2 R U2 L R U2 R' F2 D2 F' R D B' D U2 L2 F2 
76. (7.421) D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B L B' D' U L' U2 B2 D' R' 
77. (12.961) L2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 B U F' L F2 U2 B' R2 F' 
78. 8.732 U2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 L U2 F2 L R' U F' D F U' B2 R2 D' R' D2 
79. 8.932 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 R' D R' D' U' R' F' R' B' L' 
80. 8.782 U' L' F' R F' D2 R' L2 B' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 
81. 8.903 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U L F L R2 D L' B U L2 B2 
82. 8.677 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B R2 U2 L U2 R' D F' R' U L2 F R' 
83. (11.619) B U R2 U2 L' F2 B L' B2 R L2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F B2 D2 
84. 10.571 U2 B' L2 B F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' F D2 R' D' L B' F U2 F' 
85. 8.810 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' D L U2 L U2 F2 U B U' R 
86. 9.739 D F2 L2 U R2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' B U2 B2 F L' F2 R D B2 
87. 9.034 F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 R' D2 F' U B L2 F R' B 
88. 9.204 U2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 F L U' B R2 F2 L' F' U 
89. 10.746 D' R B' D' F2 D2 B2 D R' U B L2 U2 F R2 U2 B D2 F R2 F 
90. 8.371 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R' B2 L' F' D' L2 B2 L2 R' U2 
91. 8.719 B U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F U' L D U2 B2 U L' B R2 
92. 9.648 L' D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B' R F' U F' B' U2 B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' L2 
93. 10.105 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 B U L R F U' F2 R' D' B 
94. 8.338 U2 R2 F2 L D F' U' L U2 B D2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 
95. 10.312 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U' L F L B R B L F2 R2 U2 
96. 10.057 F2 R' F B R2 U' R2 U F U R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 
97. 10.511 F2 R' U2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B' D' R F' L2 D F2 R' U' R2 
98. 10.397 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 R' B' L' R2 F' D2 U' F' U2 L R2 
99. 8.462 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' F U F' R2 B' L U L2 R 
100. 9.818 B R D2 F' D F L' B2 D B' R L2 B2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 R2



This was done on a stickerless aolong. I think I'll count my PBs on stickerless cubes.


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 29, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> OH ao12 pb fail: 30.00
> Tried to roll it and got a 42
> 
> Also, first sub-1 minute 4x4 solve with OLL parity!



OH ao12: 29.39 
plus gj 26.66 ao5


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 29, 2015)

*Sub 20!*

I got my first sub 20 averages of 5 and 12 today!

best ao5 = 19.24
best ao12 = 19.96 (squeaky, but I'll take it!)

20.65 - D R2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U' F L' D' L2 R' F D' B' L2 B2 U2 
19.42 - D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L R2 D' R2 U' B L F' L U' 
21.23 - R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F' D U2 F' L B' R D2 B2 F U' 
20.33 - R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L' R2 D R U R F U' R2 U' 
22.34 - D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U F L' R F D' F2 R B' F' U2 
18.98 - R2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L2 F R' F2 L2 D' B L2 R B2 U 
(18.06) - D' R2 B2 R2 D U R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B' D2 R' U2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 U2
19.00 - B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R' D' F' L' U L2 B' U' L2 D' 
(24.46) - D R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 R' U' L B' D R2 F' R D B2 D 
20.63 - B2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' R D' U2 B F2 U' B' F2 R' U2 
18.08 - F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R D L D2 B' L' D2 B U' L' 
18.93 - D2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U B' R' U2 L D' L D' F2 D U2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 29, 2015)

9.45 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 R B' F R D2 L B2 L D' L'
6th sub10 ever


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 29, 2015)

megaminx

(1:33.52), 1:28.61, 1:29.87, 1:31.38, (1:23.86) = *1:29.95 ao5*, first sub 1:30 
rolled with a 1:39 lel

also 1:31.94 ao12, 1:35.09 ao50, 1:36.10 ao100


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 29, 2015)

13.98, 13.55, 11.63, 11.41, 15.03, 13.36, 13.25, 13.83, 11.18, 9.60, 12.67, 11.82, 14.53, 13.40, 12.76, 13.81, 11.99, 12.51, 13.06, 14.18, 14.63, 12.67, 10.06, 10.45, 12.51, 12.38, 13.17, 11.94, 9.68, 12.75, 10.69, 13.47, 15.24, 13.02, 12.90, 12.26, 13.92, 13.89, 13.12, 10.53, 12.65, 12.89, 11.38, 12.34, 13.05, 14.27, 13.40, 11.88, 13.47, 10.73, 11.04, 14.89+, 13.08, 12.35, 10.96, 14.66, 11.40, 12.93, 12.89, 13.92, 12.96, 11.67, 12.33, 12.39, 12.25, 12.47, 13.46, 13.70, 11.75, 13.04, 11.50, 12.69, 12.13, 12.62, 12.77, 13.15, 13.20, 10.42, 13.39, 10.26, 13.34, 12.00, 15.00, 9.54, 12.27, 14.53, 13.07, 12.82+, 12.66, 11.13, 14.06, 11.70, 13.37, 13.84, 13.78, 12.81, 13.27, 14.58, 13.39, 11.07

12.70 Ao100  pb


----------



## Ollie (Apr 29, 2015)

15.62, (18.74), 14.31, 16.08, (13.35) = 15.34 ZZ Ao5

wheird


----------



## cashis (Apr 30, 2015)

lots of accomplisments today. First, PB ao5 and 12. First 5 of the 12 are a 10.57 ao5, which is almost a second faster than my previous ao5. also , I got an average of five that was probably my best with speed and consistency so far. I don't know how to do standard deviation, and it doesn't show bc I use cstimer, but methinks its pretty good 
also, I'm in advanced editor rn and I don't cant figure out how to do the spoiler thing. oh well.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-29
avg of 12: 11.20

Time List:
1. 10.66 B D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F R2 L U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U R' F 
2. 11.72 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D B D F2 R F2 L' D F' R2 B' 
3. 10.24 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 U' B U B L2 D' L2 B' 
4. 10.48 L2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' L' D2 F U' R' D2 B' D2 L' F 
5. (9.68) U L2 U' R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' D2 R B' F2 U' F' U' B' 
6. 11.09 B R2 F D2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' U' B R' B' D U' B L B2 F2 
7. 10.98 L' U' L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U' R' D B L' R' F' L' D' L2 
8. 12.83 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B2 R U2 L' F' D B2 L' R2 
9. 11.43 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 R' F2 B D2 U B' L' F R2 F2 R2 
10. 10.47 L' F' D2 B2 D' B U' D2 B' U2 D2 R' L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 B' 
11. (12.94) L' R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 B L' U2 R' F' D2 R D2 R' 
12. 12.10 D' F' B2 D L B U' D2 F B2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 L D2 L F2 L' B

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-29
avg of 5: 11.30

Time List:
1. 11.28 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' D F' R U2 R U' L2 U2 
2. (11.70) B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D L2 F' R F' U' B R2 F D' R U 
3. 11.49 F2 U2 B' L2 B F D2 L2 F D2 L2 D L' F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 R U' 
4. 11.14 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' F' L B' R U' L' 
5. (11.04) D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 F' U B D F D' R F' L' R2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 30, 2015)

9.38 7th ever sub10


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 30, 2015)

I got my first 14 second solve (14.31)! My 2nd sub 15 ever!

x2 // inspection
R' F2 y' r U' r' // cross
R U R' y U2 L' U L // 1st F2L pair
U R' U R y L' U' L // 2nd F2L pair
U R U R' // 3rd F2L pair
y R U R' U2 y L' U L // 4th F2L pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // #1 2-look OLL
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // #2 2-look OLL
y L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U // PLL
Watch it at https://alg.cubing.net/?type=reconstruction&alg=x2_%2F%2F_inspection%0AR-__F2__y-_r_U-_r-_%2F%2F_cross%0AR_U_R-_y_U2_L-_U_L%2F%2F_1st_F2L_pair%0AU_R-_U_R_y_L-_U-_L%2F%2F_2nd_F2L_pair%0AU_R_U_R-_%2F%2F_3rd_F2L_pair%0Ay_R_U_R-_U2_y_L-_U_L%2F%2F_4th_F2L_pair%0AU-_F_R_U_R-_U-_F-%2F%2F_%231_2%26%2345%3Blook__OLL%0AU_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_U2_R_%2F%2F_%232_2%26%2345%3Blook_OLL%0Ay_L-_U-_L_F_L-_U-_L_U_L_F-_L2-_U_L_U%2F%2F_PLL&setup=R_L2_B2_D_U_B2_R_L_F2_U_R_B_R_F-_U_D_B-_D-_U-_R_D2_F-_R-_D_R&title=14.31%20Second%20Solve
4.12 TPS 
59 Moves


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 30, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> I got *my first 14* second solve (14.31)! My *2nd sub 15* ever!



I don't understand.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I don't understand.


Maybe his first sub-15 was a sub-14


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 30, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> I got my first 14 second solve (14.31)! My 2nd sub 15 ever!



I noticed when you insert F2L pairs, you usually rotate the cube so that you're inserting them onto the f face. I would suggest try rotating the other way, so you're inserting into the B face. It makes lookahead a significant amount easier. If you have two solved pairs in the back, all the rest of the F2L pieces are easy to see, because they will be in either the F or U sides, (whereas if you're solved pieces are in the front, your F2L pieces will be in U/B) 

Maybe something like this?

R L2 B2 D U B2 R L F2 U R B R F' U D B' D' U' R D2 F' R' D R

x2 // inspection
R' F2 y' r U' r' // cross
R U R' *y'* U2 R' U R// 1st F2L pair
U L' U L y R' U' R
U L U L'
L' U L2 F' L' F (  )

Notice how having the solved pairs in the back makes it much easier for you to see the other F2L pieces.  Hope this helped.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 30, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I noticed when you insert F2L pairs, you usually rotate the cube so that you're inserting them onto the f face. I would suggest try rotating the other way, so you're inserting into the B face. It makes lookahead a significant amount easier. If you have two solved pairs in the back, all the rest of the F2L pieces are easy to see, because they will be in either the F or U sides, (whereas if you're solved pieces are in the front, your F2L pieces will be in U/B).


Thanks for the tip!



Bindedsa said:


> I don't understand.



My first sub 15 second solve was 13.60(PB) and my second is this one (14.31).


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> BindedUSA said:
> 
> 
> > bindedusa



lolwat


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 30, 2015)

fixed lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 30, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> My first sub 15 second solve was 13.60(PB) and my second is this one (14.31).



Oh... right.


----------



## MM99 (Apr 30, 2015)

First sub 10 single evar 9.54 all I can really say is FINALLY


----------



## Iggy (Apr 30, 2015)

13.78 B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D' U L2 R D2 U R2 U2 F D2 F R U2

OH, fullstep


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 30, 2015)

5x5 pb avg5 and 12
5. 1:24.55
12. 1:28.19



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-30
avg of 12: 1:28.19

Time List:
1. 1:29.93 U' Uw2 Lw Dw2 Rw D2 Uw' F' L' Lw' U D' F Lw' Bw U F2 B2 Bw R' F' B2 U' Lw' Rw2 Dw' U Lw R' Uw' B Bw Fw R Fw B2 Rw' B Bw2 U2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Dw F' Rw' F2 R Fw U' Fw' Lw U Rw' R Dw D' Fw F2 
2. 1:27.35 U Rw Lw B2 Fw' Uw R Dw Rw2 Dw2 Fw B' F R2 U Dw' Lw Uw2 U R2 D2 Dw B R' B' Uw2 B' D2 U B' U Rw2 Dw' R' L U2 Fw' Dw' Rw' Bw' D' Lw Rw2 U2 B2 Fw2 R2 U' F2 D2 Fw2 L B' Dw' B Uw' Fw2 L Uw U 
3. 1:29.85 U2 L U Uw' F' Lw2 L2 U' D' F' Uw2 B2 Rw L2 U2 D' B Uw Bw Rw Uw R2 L2 D' U R2 Rw D' Lw' Bw Uw2 R2 Rw' Uw' U2 L' Bw Rw' Dw' Uw' Bw Lw2 Fw' D' R' U2 R B2 D R2 Lw Uw2 U2 L D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D2 
4. 1:32.97 Dw U' L R D Fw2 Lw' F2 L2 U' D2 B2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Bw' L' Uw' B' Rw' Dw R2 Lw F2 R2 Bw Uw' L2 D2 Uw' Bw2 B' R Bw2 Lw2 Bw' L Fw' B2 R' Bw Uw2 L2 D' Bw' R' Bw D Bw' Dw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw' L' B U' Bw2 Uw' B 
5. (1:49.84) Lw R' U2 B Bw Rw Uw U' F D2 Lw Rw F2 Uw' Bw' L Lw2 R' U' D' L2 U' Lw Uw' Rw2 Uw R Dw2 B Dw B2 D2 Bw2 Lw' U2 Uw Rw' Bw' Fw' L Fw Dw2 U F Lw' F' D2 Lw' B2 F Uw Bw2 Lw Fw2 R2 D' Rw Bw R Bw2 
6. 1:24.33 Lw2 L Uw' L Fw Bw B L Bw' Dw' F' D2 Lw2 Fw U' Fw B Lw2 B' D' Uw' Bw' Dw' Bw B2 Dw' U Bw2 L2 Lw2 Uw F D U Bw' B2 U' B2 D Uw Fw B2 Dw' Fw R B R D U' Fw' Uw' Bw U' Uw2 R D' Lw' D' L' Dw2 
7. 1:24.30 F2 L' D' Rw' L' Uw2 Rw U Fw U' Rw2 D' Fw Lw2 Dw' Rw Fw2 R D' R' B2 L2 Rw B2 L' Fw' L' F2 B' Lw2 F' R L' Rw' F2 Lw' U Bw2 B2 Fw2 U' L' Rw Bw B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 R Fw B' R' Bw' D' R' U 
8. 1:22.96 Bw' F B Uw U Lw' U F Lw' Bw' Dw F D Lw U2 Lw Rw D2 F Uw Rw2 Dw Fw' Bw2 Lw B2 L Rw Uw Dw2 D2 F Bw U2 Bw U2 R' Dw' R2 U2 Fw' R2 Uw U' F D2 B Uw' F Bw Rw' U2 Bw2 R' Uw2 R D' Lw' D' F2 
9. 1:25.03 Uw' B2 Lw F Rw2 L' F Rw' D2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw F' Lw2 Fw2 L U' F2 Fw2 Bw Dw' Bw2 Rw' D R' Dw' F Bw' Uw2 Fw D2 Lw2 F2 D2 Uw Lw' Dw' B2 Fw' L Fw2 D2 U' Dw L2 F' Uw2 Rw2 D2 B' L D2 U R' Bw' L' Bw U Lw Dw' 
10. 1:28.74 Bw B2 D' B U2 B' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 B D2 U' R L D' Fw U2 L' Bw2 L Rw2 Dw' Uw' R Uw Dw2 Lw B2 F Fw L Uw2 F2 Uw F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw' B2 L Fw2 B2 U2 Uw2 Dw' F' Dw2 Bw2 L Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw2 L Lw2 Uw' Dw' F' B' 
11. 1:36.40 Lw2 Rw2 U' D Bw2 Fw2 Rw B' F2 Rw D Bw D' U' B2 Fw2 R' F Rw D' L Rw F Rw R F2 Dw2 B2 F' U Lw' Dw' F2 Fw' Dw' Rw Fw D2 U' F2 Bw' R' D' Bw' Fw D2 R L' Dw U Fw' R2 L' B L Rw' R2 D Uw2 Lw 
12. (1:21.57) D' F2 B' R' L' Lw2 D' Lw Fw U2 F' B Rw2 F' U' Rw2 B' Bw' L Bw2 L2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' Rw L F' Lw' D U Fw' D2 B2 Rw' B' D2 Lw U' Dw2 L' Rw2 Fw' Bw Uw L' D' Dw' U B2 Uw Lw' U Uw' B Uw Rw2 F Uw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 30, 2015)

and clock pb single, first sub10 and nl too I think (9.34) UR3+ DL2- D2+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 UR3- DL3+ U6+ R5- D4+ L5+ DR DL UL


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Got a huachuang for 19.1 USD.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Got a huachuang for 19.1 USD.



UWR?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> UWR?



probably not. I'm sure someone won a free huachuang somewhere at some comp.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 30, 2015)

Yay, 6x6 sub 2:40 Ao100
2:39.29


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Genesis said:


> Yay, 6x6 sub 2:40 Ao100
> 2:39.29


nevermind i give up


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 30, 2015)

Finally!
7x7:
Single: 3:13.06
Mo3: 3:21.73


Spoiler



770	30.04.2015 13:44:58	03:36.446
769	30.04.2015 13:35:39	03:13.061
768	30.04.2015 13:28:35	03:15.706


 Avg5: 3:23.04


Spoiler



769	30.04.2015 13:35:39	03:13.061 
768	30.04.2015 13:28:35	03:15.706 
767	30.04.2015 13:22:27	03:53.496 
766	30.04.2015 13:16:45	03:29.287 
765	30.04.2015 13:10:22	03:24.128


 Avg12: 3:30.95


Spoiler



771	30.04.2015 13:53:15	03:29.556 
770	30.04.2015 13:44:58	03:36.446 
769	30.04.2015 13:35:39	03:13.061 
768	30.04.2015 13:28:35	03:15.706 
767	30.04.2015 13:22:27	03:53.496 
766	30.04.2015 13:16:45	03:29.287 
765	30.04.2015 13:10:22	03:24.128 
764	30.04.2015 13:05:26	03:26.240 
763	30.04.2015 12:59:22	03:47.184 
762	28.04.2015 21:59:45	03:39.455 
761	27.04.2015 20:06:25	03:35.769 
760	27.04.2015 20:00:25	03:25.824


----------



## Genesis (Apr 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> nevermind i give up



Oh you...
Sub 2:20 gogogo


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 30, 2015)

Good avg12
Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-30
avg of 12: 9.75

Time List:
1. 9.48 D' F U R' D2 F D' F2 L D F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' D' B2 
2. (8.84) R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U L F' U' B' F R2 U2 F U2 
3. 8.92 R U2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B D2 L2 U L B' U2 R' D L D' L2 
4. 9.18 U2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 D' F L D U2 F R2 B 
5. 10.20 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U F D2 B R' U B L' B' L' R2 
6. 10.82 U L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' R2 F2 R' B F L R F U' 
7. 9.32 U2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 D F U2 B L' R2 B' 
8. 8.87 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U R2 U' B U' B2 L' R2 B' F D' U' B2 
9. 10.36 L' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 B D' L2 U2 L' B' R U' F' 
10. 10.32 L' D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F' D L F' D2 F L' R' D2 
11. (11.37) D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 D R B L2 D B F U2 B' D2 
12. 10.02 U F2 U' B R D' B R F' D2 R2 F' B2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 30, 2015)

yay! megaminx pb avg12 (58.13) and second best avg5 (56.10) probably gonna take this avg5, cause my pb was done half a year ago... And now I started to practise mega again, so I take this as my pb



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-30
avg of 12: 58.13

Time List:
1. 57.73 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
2. 1:02.12 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' 
3. 54.30 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
4. (1:04.28) R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
5. 59.31 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' 
6. 54.76 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
7. 58.42 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
8. 55.13 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
9. 1:01.75 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
10. (53.11) R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' 
11. 1:00.79 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
12. 57.03 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> yay! megaminx pb avg12 (58.13) and second best avg5 (56.10) probably gonna take this avg5, cause my pb was done half a year ago... And now I started to practise mega again, so I take this as my pb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess you can't escape your username eh?


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 30, 2015)

4:50.03 mini guildford challenge
lol this is fun
EDIT: 4:36.83


----------



## Iggy (Apr 30, 2015)

(7.46) F U' B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U' B2 F D L2 R U' R2 U F' L'

Fullstep gj


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> i guess you can't escape your username eh?


 I wish I could


----------



## Iggy (Apr 30, 2015)

More 3x3 stuff

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-30
solves/total: 306/306

single
best: 7.46
worst: 36.88

mean of 3
current: 15.61 (σ = 6.43)
best: 8.51 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 5
current: 11.70 (σ = 0.58)
best: 8.81 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 12
current: 12.32 (σ = 2.15)
best: 9.91 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 50
current: 11.42 (σ = 1.72)
best: 10.50 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 100
current: 11.32 (σ = 1.55)
best: 10.65 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 10.96 (σ = 1.22)
Mean: 11.20

No PBs, but gj avg5, avg12 and avg100. With a mini weilong lol. I'd use it as my main if it didn't corner twist so often



Genesis said:


> Yay, 6x6 sub 2:40 Ao100
> 2:39.29



Wow nice, didn't know you were this good at 6x6 :tu
Edit: btw your signature says "letting go of big cubes"


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Iggy said:


> worst: 36.88
> 
> mean of 3
> current: 15.61 (σ = 6.43)



wut


----------



## Iggy (Apr 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> wut



Last solve was a 23 with a pop


----------



## mafergut (Apr 30, 2015)

Iggy said:


> More 3x3 stuff
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-30
> solves/total: 306/306
> ...



Just curious. That 36.88 looks like something that I could have done as the worst solve in an Ao100 (I average around 20-21) but, how on Earth could you, averaging 10-11, do a 36-sec solve? You had time to solve the cube 3 times in a row so, I assume you not only popped the cube but had to search for a piece, put the cube back together, solve it and then take an edge out to flip it manually... and have a sandwich in between 

Anyway, very GJ and I'm envious of all of you, sub-me, which is almost everybody in this forum. ;-)


----------



## Iggy (Apr 30, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Just curious. That 36.88 looks like something that I could have done as the worst solve in an Ao100 (I average around 20-21) but, how on Earth could you, averaging 10-11, do a 36-sec solve? You had time to solve the cube 3 times in a row so, I assume you not only popped the cube but had to search for a piece, put the cube back together, solve it and then take an edge out to flip it manually... and have a sandwich in between
> 
> Anyway, very GJ and I'm envious of all of you, sub-me, which is almost everybody in this forum. ;-)



I have no idea why it was so slow actually. I probably popped and messed up really bad 

btw thanks  keep on practicing and you'll get faster


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I have no idea why it was so slow actually. I probably popped and messed up really bad
> 
> btw thanks  keep on practicing and you'll get faster



why does your cube pop anyway? tighten it lol


----------



## Iggy (Apr 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> why does your cube pop anyway? tighten it lol



I turn roughly and I like loose tensions, so yeah. Pops don't happen that often anyway


----------



## giorgi (Apr 30, 2015)

3x3 PB average of 100 11.71 + 7.51 single  (~48 moves) Full-step single in which I planned first 2 f2l pairs scramble: 
D' F D B U D' F2 R L B R L B2 R2 L2 U L R' F2 D' U' B2 F U B


----------



## Carbon (Apr 30, 2015)

all times below are hand scrambles done my my sister

3: 9.83 with 4lll fullstep

4: 38 single, double pairity

pyra: 2.00 single 2 move layer, 2 flip 0 tips

2x2: .17 single wat Solve was R U R' U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 30, 2015)

clock pb avg5 and avg12. There is an 11.08 avg5 somewhere in there. my 6th and 7th pb today

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-30
avg of 12: 11.81

Time List:
1. 13.86 UR2- DL5- UL3- L5+ ALL1- y2 UR6+ DR4- UL3- U4+ R2+ D2- UR 
2. 9.87 UL2- U5+ L3- ALL6+ y2 DR5- DL2- U6+ D5- L1+ ALL4- UR DR DL UL 
3. 9.75 UR2+ L1- ALL1+ y2 UR5- DR2+ DL3+ UL3+ U2- R4+ D5- L1- UR DL UL 
4. 11.95 DR5- UL3+ U2- D1+ L4- ALL6+ y2 UR6+ DR2+ DL2+ L5- ALL2- UR DL 
5. 11.53 UL1+ R1- D2+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 UR5- DR1+ U3+ R5- D4+ L2+ UR DL 
6. (16.14) UR4- DL1- R4- D1- ALL5+ y2 UR2- DR5- DL1- UL5+ U2+ R4+ ALL2+ UR DR 
7. (9.58) UR3- DR3+ DL5- UL1- U1- R4- D3- L3- y2 U6+ R3+ DL 
8. 11.74 R6+ D3+ L2- ALL3- y2 UR1- DR1+ UL2+ U1- R5- D2- L1+ UR UL 
9. 11.69 UR5- DR6+ DL2- U6+ R6+ D2+ L2- y2 UR1+ U4+ R3+ D4+ UL 
10. 13.07 DL3- U1- R1+ ALL1+ y2 DR3+ DL1- UL5+ R2+ D1- UR DL 
11. 13.05 UR5- DR6+ R3+ D2+ L1+ y2 UR3+ DR2+ U3+ R1- D4- ALL6+ UR DR UL 
12. 11.62 DR4- DL2- R3- D3+ ALL3- y2 UR5- UL4- U4- R1+ ALL2+ UR


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 30, 2015)

1.596 pyra single! wat? U B' U R' U' L U' R' U' r


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 30, 2015)

Carbon said:


> 3: 9.83 with 4lll fullstep



sub-10 with 4-look? was that a typo?


----------



## Suzuha (May 1, 2015)

Easy handscramble probably. I got 1.71 with a hand scramble but obviously it doesn't count.

But anyway yay sub 20 average.

20.40, 19.84, *24.56*, *17.96*, 19.39 = *19.87*
The 17.96 was a bad solve but OLL skip + J perm saved the day. It's weird, PLL skip and OLL skip on the same day.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 1, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> sub-10 with 4-look? was that a typo?



I'm pretty sure Antoine has had a sub 10 with Dan Brown method and if not it was close.


----------



## Genesis (May 1, 2015)

Iggy said:


> More 3x3 stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk why I started doing 6x6 recently, shouldnt be cubing as much anyway =P
Guess it didnt hold that long =P


----------



## Bindedsa (May 1, 2015)

13.048 oh ao5
16.598, 14.035, 11.928, 12.097, 13.012


----------



## Artic (May 1, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 13.048 oh ao5
> 16.598, 14.035, 11.928, 12.097, 13.012



You're one of the fastest to improve that I've seen, not just OH but 2H. 

On a side note, how'd you get to the U.S? I thought you were in S.A, but now I see you're in NorCal?


----------



## TDM (May 1, 2015)

Artic said:


> On a side note, how'd you get to the U.S?


He probably swam.


----------



## Artic (May 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> He probably swam.



Don't be a ninny muggins heheh But it's cool to see he made his way to the U.S., however that was.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2015)

B F2 D2 R D2 F2 R B2 R B2 F2 R U L B' R' F R2 U' L2 D2 9.33
4th last layer skip, can't reconstruct because I did like 4-5 f2l mistakes, which were really dumb. Insert was R U' R'


----------



## Iggy (May 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-1
solves/total: 106/106

single
best: 14.34
worst: 31.13

mean of 3
current: 25.32 (σ = 3.14)
best: 16.89 (σ = 3.10)

avg of 5
current: 25.62 (σ = 2.70)
best: 18.05 (σ = 2.57)

avg of 12
current: 22.07 (σ = 3.70)
best: 19.05 (σ = 1.57)

avg of 50
current: 20.84 (σ = 2.99)
best: 20.16 (σ = 2.71)

avg of 100
current: 20.84 (σ = 2.46)
best: 20.54 (σ = 2.35)

Average: 20.74 (σ = 2.37)
Mean: 20.83

OH. Finally got a sub 21 avg100. Mini weilong is kinda good for OH
Also a sub NR average mo3 is kinda cool


----------



## guysensei1 (May 1, 2015)

Solved a 13x13. With Yau5. With Yau5...


----------



## ClovisKoo (May 1, 2015)

9.87 single! First sub-10!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2015)

5x5 pb ao5, by over 2 seconds with a nice single

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-1
avg of 5: 1:22.01

Time List:
1. (1:17.44) F D' Rw2 Bw' B2 U' Uw B2 Dw' B Fw2 D Bw2 F2 U' Rw Fw B L' Rw U Rw2 D Fw2 Bw F2 B2 Rw' Dw F' Uw' Rw Dw D2 Lw2 Fw2 D R' Rw2 B Lw' Uw L' Dw Uw B2 Lw Bw U2 Bw' F2 Fw2 Lw' B' Rw2 L' U R' U' Fw2 
2. 1:21.63 B' Dw2 U2 D' L Dw2 D Bw2 U Uw' F' Fw Dw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw' L' Fw B Bw Lw' Uw' Dw D' L' F2 Uw2 D Rw' Fw R' Dw U Lw L' Dw D' Uw L2 Lw Rw' Bw Rw' Dw' Fw Uw2 Rw B2 D' U' R2 Fw' Uw' U Lw' Bw2 Fw2 R2 L2 
3. (1:38.53) F U2 Bw Uw2 U Fw Dw2 L Bw F' Fw2 B2 L U Fw2 D Fw' B2 D2 F D' Lw B' U' Lw2 F2 Rw2 Lw' Uw2 D F2 Fw' Uw' Dw Bw2 Rw' Uw2 F' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Fw Dw' D R' Bw' B2 D Dw R B2 Lw' Fw' Rw2 Lw R2 Bw' D2 Fw' U2 
4. 1:20.57 Bw2 L' F2 Fw' Bw B' Rw' Bw2 Rw R Bw' Lw Rw Fw2 L2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw B2 U F2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw R' Lw Uw2 Fw R2 F Rw' Lw' U' Dw2 F2 Bw U' D' F' Uw2 B' L' R Rw2 U2 Lw B' R' Lw U R D Lw' L Uw R 
5. 1:23.85 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw U2 Fw2 D2 U' Dw' L F' B Dw2 R' B2 D2 Bw2 B2 Rw U Rw Bw2 L' R2 B' L Lw Fw2 R' B' Bw2 R2 U2 R' B' D2 Fw U Dw2 Rw' Lw2 B' Bw Fw D' F2 Rw' B D2 F R Bw2 Fw F2 Uw Rw R' D' Uw


----------



## Bindedsa (May 1, 2015)

Artic said:


> On a side note, how'd you get to the U.S? I thought you were in S.A, but now I see you're in NorCal?



I flew? I am American.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 1, 2015)

First petrus avg5 with a counting sub-10 :tu

i really butchered the EPLL on the first solve

Avg5=11.85

1. (9.33) D' B' U' R2 F' B' D L' F2 L2 U B' F' U' R' B' R F2 U2 F' R2 L2 U' B L2 
2. 12.49 L U R B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R B2 R U' R F B R2 U2 D2 F2 B' R U2 D2 B F 
3. 13.43 B D' R' B' U' D' B2 U D2 R D F2 B R2 D2 L' U F U' D2 B2 L F' L2 R2 
4. (16.25) U2 B2 F' R2 U2 D' F U2 R' F B U R F' D2 L U D B' L' F B2 R' L' U' 
5. 9.63 U D F U' R' B F' R' F' D B' R' D' R2 B' F2 L U L' F' B2 R2 L U L2 




Spoiler



www.youtube.com/watch?v=K00TKNvBzCU



bonus easy petrus scramble: L2 B' F2 R' D' L2 D U2 R' D' R D2 L' U2 L2 U L' R' B2 U B2 U L' R' U


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2015)

4 new PBs in one night: Square-1, Skewb, 1x2x3 and Missing Link.
I also ordered my first 7x7!


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 1, 2015)

Since when was I even remotely this good at 4x4? XD

Single: 45.79 (FINALLY beat that amazing 48 I got at the competition)
Average of 5: 55.99 (I couldn't even get sub-1 averages just a couple days ago?)
Average of 12: 57.74

Times: 60.18 + 57.88 + 53.42 + 56.05 + 62.67 + 54.55 + (64.03) + 55.29 + 58.12 + (45.79) + 58.44 + 60.83


Maybe not doing 4x4 for a few days did some good for me.


----------



## cashis (May 1, 2015)

Fix the double post


----------



## scottishcuber (May 1, 2015)

8.77 avg12 with no 8s 

7.26, (6.96), (10.45), 10.33, 7.89, 9.51, 9.33, 7.33, 9.15, 10.02, 7.82, 9.07


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 1, 2015)

cashis said:


> Fix the double post



yeah sorry about that, done


----------



## Iggy (May 2, 2015)

wut

6.63 R U R2 F' B2 R' L2 U' L' U2 D2 B2 L F2 R U2 R' L2 U'

PB fullstep

z2 D U2 L F' D' //cross
R' U R y' R U R' //first pair + accidental second pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R //third pair
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' //fourth pair
sune + U perm


----------



## JamesDanko (May 2, 2015)

Finally sub .9 J-Perm. It was .85  I know this isn't much, but I'm happy!


----------



## Mal (May 2, 2015)

New 3x3 Avg of 12: 15.75
15.19, 14.81, 17.11, 12.65, 18.64, (19.16), 15.86, 13.61, 18.20, 15.29, (12.42), 16.19

Decided to come back to cubing after losing interest in 2012. New cubes means new averages


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2015)

12.11 ao50
sub-1 standard deviation too.


----------



## Iggy (May 2, 2015)

OH

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-2
avg of 5: 16.65

Time List:
1. (22.42) L2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F D' L2 F2 R' U2 B' D R D2 U' 
2. 15.90 F2 D R2 U L2 U F2 U F2 U R' B2 D R2 D L' B2 D U 
3. 16.03 B' L2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 F' D2 R' B L' D' B F2 L' R2 B2 U 
4. (15.25) R' L2 D2 B D' L B2 D' B2 D2 R' F2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 L F2 B 
5. 18.01 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R D' R2 F L R F2 L B2 F

wat. sub NR


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2015)

Iggy said:


> OH
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-2
> avg of 5: 16.65
> ...



omg stop


----------



## Iggy (May 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> omg stop



no 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-2
solves/total: 134/134

single
best: 13.39
worst: 33.34

mean of 3
current: 23.73 (σ = 2.32)
best: 15.73 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 5
current: 23.73 (σ = 2.32)
best: 16.65 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 12
current: 23.17 (σ = 2.73)
best: 19.44 (σ = 2.43)

avg of 50
current: 20.96 (σ = 1.64)
best: 20.00 (σ = 2.08) (lol sub 20 fail)

avg of 100
current: 20.62 (σ = 2.08)
best: 20.46 (σ = 2.01)

Average: 20.79 (σ = 2.13)
Mean: 20.91

PB avg100


----------



## cuboy63 (May 2, 2015)

2. 4.15 B' U' L2 D L2 B2 U B2 D B2 D' L' B' R B2 R' D U' B' D' 

x2
U' D r
R' F R F' R' U' R
U L' U L y' R' U2 R
R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'

32 moves


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 2, 2015)

9.13, 8.63, 8.69, 9.69, 9.21, (5.56), 9.37, 8.02, 7.82, (11.69), 7.82, 7.56 => 8.59 a12, including a 7.89 a5. Two PLL skips though: 5.56 and the first 7.82.


----------



## Username (May 2, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.13, 8.63, 8.69, 9.69, 9.21, (5.56), 9.37, 8.02, 7.82, (11.69), 7.82, 7.56 => 8.59 a12, including a 7.89 a5. Two PLL skips though: 5.56 and the first 7.82.



I knew I shouldn't have clicked on the accomplishment thread. I knew it



Spoiler



I'm honestly scared, gj


----------



## Suzuha (May 2, 2015)

WTFF!! All full step solves!
*18.69*, *15.68*, 16.45, 17.90, 16.10 = *16.81*

I just crushed my ao5 PB.

EDIT:
I continued the ao5 into an ao12 and ended up with this!
21.75, 18.69, *15.68*, 16.45, 17.90, 16.10, 22.80, 18.11, *22.85*, 19.18, 16.05, 19.86 = *18.68*


----------



## Hssandwich (May 2, 2015)

Wow, OH PB single, LL skip 

(15.12)	U2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U2 F L' D' B U'

z2 y L2 R' F D2 F// cross. 

All I can reconstruct sadly. It has been a day for OH LL skips.


----------



## Mes (May 2, 2015)

A new PB of 24.154! And my lowest Ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-2
avg of 5: 30.981

Time List:
1. (34.383) F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B' U' F D R' D U2 L' R2 
2. 28.471 B' D2 L2 B D2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 D F' L2 F U' L D U R2 
3. 32.180 L F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 R D2 U' B' R B U' R' B' U L2 
4. (24.154) F' U2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R U B2 U2 B F L' R2 
5. 32.291 F' U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D L' D' L D F' D' F2 D' F'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 2, 2015)

3x3 session: 
7.159 single (60 moves, fullstep, 8.38 tps) F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 L F2 D B' F L F' L2 B 
8.331 mo3 (9.739, 8.094, 7.159)
8.507 avg5 (8.909, 8.518, (9.739), 8.094, (7.159))
9.030 avg12 (8.505, 8.407, 9.804, (10.208), 8.850, 8.909, 8.518, 9.739, 8.094, (7.159), 9.805, 9.665)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 2, 2015)

10.12 pb ao 12, and a bunch of sub 10 ao 5s. Sub 10 ao 12 plz!!!!


----------



## cashis (May 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 10.12 pb ao 12, and a bunch of sub 10 ao 5s. Sub 10 ao 12 plz!!!!



Wow. I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread when I saw your name. Gogo sub 10


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> Wow. I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread when I saw your name. Gogo sub 10



TY lol! That random progress was from 5 stupid things:
1. Cleaned my weilong
2. Lubed
3. Tensioned
4. Tried to turn really fast
5. Used keyboard timing cuz apparently stackmat timers make me like a whole second slower...


----------



## AlexMaass (May 3, 2015)

5.86 2x2 ao100 : 3


----------



## Bindedsa (May 3, 2015)

Skewb
3.742 ao100
3.342 ao12

Grinding it down, layers and 1 looking are improving.

Edit: Also: 4.050 AO1000, I'll get it sub 4 tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Skewb
> 3.742 ao100
> 3.342 ao12
> 
> Grinding it down, layers and 1 looking are improving.



gogo wr


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 3, 2015)

lol Megaminx

47.49, 42.36, (49.06), 48.37, 48.30, 45.59, 48.22, 46.39, 44.64, 45.15, (41.96), 46.10 = 46.26 ao12 PB with 45.30 ao5 PB in there


----------



## Cubeologist (May 3, 2015)

stackmat
avg of 5: 15.26

Time List:
1. 15.78 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' B2 D' B U2 L D2 F2 D 
2. (15.81) U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 B' R D L2 B' F D L F2 L 
3. 15.30 B L F2 B' R L2 F' U B F2 L D2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R' L' 
4. (14.56) B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D L' F2 D R D' L' F D B' U2 
5. 14.70 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U2 R D' L U R F L' U2 F' R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 3, 2015)

4x4 pb avg12 with pb avg5! Best avg5: 39.23, finally sub40! and 44.89 avg50, too!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-3
avg of 12: 41.94

Time List:
1. 41.18 L' B2 U Uw2 Fw B F2 Rw' F' L2 Uw2 L U2 Fw' Uw Fw2 L Uw R2 L2 Uw' B2 R2 Uw B' R L2 B2 U' Rw' U2 D2 Fw R2 Rw' D2 Uw2 F' B R 
2. 41.75 U' Rw2 L2 F L2 U' F' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' Uw2 L2 B' Uw U' Fw F2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw D2 Rw2 R2 B' R' F' L B L' F2 R2 L' D2 Rw Fw' U2 
3. 45.42 D' Rw2 U' B' F' Rw2 B' U Uw2 F' Fw Rw R2 L' U' F2 L Fw2 Uw' U' F' B Rw D R Fw D2 Fw D' F2 Uw U2 Rw' B' U' R2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 
4. (47.49) U2 B2 L U2 D B' R Fw2 R Uw2 D' Fw' L D' U Uw' R2 L2 F2 U2 R' Uw D2 B' Uw Fw' U' Rw' F2 R Rw F U' Uw L' R2 B' R2 U2 B 
5. 41.47 Uw U L2 Fw Uw2 Rw' F' Uw Fw L2 Uw Fw' R2 F2 U2 Fw L Fw2 B' L2 B2 F R' Rw2 L2 B' Rw2 B Fw2 L' D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U F2 R2 L2 Fw' L' 
6. 42.51 R2 F Rw U Fw' U' D2 B Uw Rw' Uw' D2 R2 F Fw2 U2 R F D F2 U' Rw F2 U' Uw L U2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U' D' B Fw' Rw U' L' 
7. 44.96 B Uw' Rw' U' Fw' D Uw2 R2 Uw' Rw' B Uw' D2 B F Rw2 B2 R F2 U' D F' D2 B D' F B Rw L' U2 B' F' Fw' Rw D B' Rw' U2 F2 Uw 
8. 38.29 F L' F2 Uw' D' U F D F' R' F B D2 Uw2 U' Rw L2 Uw' L2 F Uw' B2 Fw L F Uw' F Uw L2 F D2 F' L D Fw Rw2 F' D Uw2 Rw2 
9. 40.27 D L F' U' Rw2 R2 U2 Uw2 B2 Uw R2 B2 D L F' B Rw Uw R Fw2 D' R' F B2 R' B Fw2 D Uw U2 B2 F2 Fw' D2 L2 R2 U R' D2 F 
10. 44.39 D' L2 Fw Rw' R2 L2 U' D2 L2 B2 D Fw2 B Rw' F' U2 D B2 R' Rw D' B2 Uw R' Rw U' Rw' D2 Rw Uw' R B2 Fw' Rw D' L U' Fw2 F L 
11. (36.18) R' U2 B2 L' Fw L2 Fw Rw2 L' Uw' F D2 R' D F2 R' U2 L' U Rw2 D B' L' Rw2 U' B F' D L2 B' Fw U2 Fw2 D R2 L U F U' R' 
12. 39.15 R2 Rw L Fw' F' Rw' B2 U D F2 Uw' U' D2 Rw Fw B D B2 Fw2 L D' F2 R' Uw' Rw' B D2 U Uw B' L2 Rw F2 Rw2 F L' B2 Rw2 D' R2


----------



## BboyArchon (May 3, 2015)

5th sub10 in my life. First sub10 with a Guanlong 

Scramble: D’ R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R’ B R2 U L’ F U’ R’ D’ U’

Inspection: y

Cross: D’ L’ D L’ R2 (5/5)
1st pair: y U’ D L’ U L D’ (6/11)
2nd pair: y U’ L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L (8/19)
3rd pair: U2 R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R (8/27)
4th pair: U’ R U R’ (4/31)
OLL: U R U R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R’ F R F’ (13/44)
PLL Skip: U (1/45)

45/*9.86 s* = 4.56 TPS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 3, 2015)

first 7x7 avg12 with a good single consistency wtf (good for me, normally I screw up some solves) I think I will never beat my official 3:58 XD

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-3
avg of 12: 4:43.13

Time List:
1. 4:35.34 
2. 4:48.65 
3. 4:38.75 
4. 4:31.28 
5. 4:47.39 
6. 4:39.88 
7. 4:46.02 
8. 4:44.41 
9. 4:52.58 
10. (4:52.95) 
11. 4:46.98 
12. (4:27.00)


----------



## Username (May 3, 2015)

avg of 5: 8.36

Time List:
1. (10.11) R' D' L2 F2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U' F' L' F R D' U' R2 F D2 
2. (7.75) F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L' D L' R2 D2 B D B' F L2 
3. 8.63 R D2 L2 D' F U' L' U B R F2 B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U 
4. 8.14 U' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U B' L2 B2 F D' L D2 U2 F2 L 
5. 8.31 F' D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 R D2 B F R' F L' D' B'

decent


----------



## notfeliks (May 3, 2015)

Decided to do some pyraminx after a long break of it. I can get an 8 second average on a good day. After two solves, sub-WR single. Lol.

U L B L B' U' L U
solution: obvious
1.21 stackmatted on my first try.


----------



## EMI (May 3, 2015)

^ That scramble isn't "WCA legit" though


----------



## YouCubing (May 3, 2015)

Just got my SS 7x7!  Going to do a solve now, it's my first 7x7


----------



## brandbest1 (May 3, 2015)

11.09 PB sq1 Avg12 lmao
Time List:
1. (16.10) (4, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(6, 0)/(6, -2) 
2. 9.08 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/ 
3. 10.59 (1, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/ 
4. 9.54 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0) 
5. 10.62 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/ 
6. 10.62 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1) 
7. 14.46 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2) 
8. 12.17 (-2, 3)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0) 
9. 11.68 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0) 
10. 10.74 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, -3)/ 
11. (7.50) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -4) 
12. 11.44 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -1)/


----------



## Username (May 3, 2015)

9.59 ao100

finally improved my ao100, took longer than i wanted it to


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> Wow. I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread when I saw your name. Gogo sub 10



lol

EDIT: Broke all PBs except for single!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-3
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 7.99
worst: 13.68

mean of 3
current: 11.60 (σ = 1.05)
best: 9.10 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 5
current: 11.83 (σ = 0.15)
best: 9.32 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 11.15 (σ = 0.90)
best: 9.88 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 50
current: 10.55 (σ = 0.85)
best: 10.40 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 100
current: 10.48 (σ = 0.83)
best: 10.48 (σ = 0.83)

Average: 10.48 (σ = 0.83)
Mean: 10.51

Time List:
1. 8.74 B2 U L' U R F L2 D F L' U R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
2. 9.99 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' B D' L' F' R B' L' D' L D 
3. 8.57 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D R B' L R F L' U2 F' 
4. 10.75 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B D U L2 F R2 F L' B F' 
5. 10.04 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B' R B2 U2 F2 D B' R2 F R 
6. 9.54 L2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B L D B2 U' L F R' U B2 
7. 12.71 L B2 U F U2 L F' B2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' 
8. 10.02 R' F D2 F R2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R' F R' B U' B F2 L2 
9. 9.81 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 D B L' F U R U B' R' F U2 
10. 11.64 U' B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' U2 R' D F' D R B' D' B' L D2 
11. 10.35 F D R2 F' L' U' B' L' B2 L U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 
12. 9.90 L2 U L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R' F' L' D U B R' U' L D2 
13. 11.06 R B' R2 F D2 F U2 B R2 F' D2 F' D' R B L' U F D' R2 B' 
14. 9.32 F D B D R2 L' D F2 B2 L F B' D2 R2 F R2 L2 F L2 B' L2 
15. 10.13 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U L B L2 B F U' L D' L U' 
16. 9.48 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 F R' U2 F2 L2 U' L' R2 U 
17. 9.86 R L2 B U2 D' F2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 U D' F2 D2 F2 R2 
18. 9.92 B' R2 F' L F' D R' L2 F D' U2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 
19. 11.25 L2 U' R B2 U2 R2 B' L U2 R2 B' L2 F R2 B' D2 F' D2 B' D 
20. 10.82 B2 D' F U R' D2 F U' L2 F' B2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F R2 D 
21. 9.26 U' L B R2 B R U' L' F B2 U D' L2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U' F 
22. 8.46 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' L R2 B L' R D B2 U' R 
23. 11.28 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D F L U2 R' B' L2 D2 R' D R 
24. 10.21 R' D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L2 R' F D2 F2 R F' D' L F U 
25. 10.37 U B2 D L2 D' F2 U L2 D B2 U' B' L' B' R D B2 F2 D' B' F2 
26. 11.86 R U L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R U2 B U2 F' R' D' B' F2 
27. 9.64 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R B2 D' L B' F D2 U' R2 D2 
28. 11.38 R2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 L' B F' U' B D2 U' L F' R2 
29. 9.77 B2 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 R U2 F R2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D 
30. 9.97 R U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' F2 L B L F L R' F2 L' D' 
31. 10.79 U' B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 L U' F R F' D L D L2 B 
32. 10.80 U' B2 U2 R U2 L D2 U2 R U2 L' R2 D' U2 L' D R' U F' D' 
33. 10.02 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' D' U B' F U2 F' R 
34. 10.96 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U R' U2 F R D' L U' L2 
35. 11.01 R' L F' U' F R2 B2 U F' L U D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 
36. 9.77 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 B R B L' B' D L' F' U L 
37. 10.16 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 L2 R D B2 U' F R2 B' R' B2 R' 
38. 12.71 B' D2 R2 B' L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 U L F' D' R' D2 B' D' 
39. 9.83 L F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' R' U' B D' F' R' U B2 D B' R2 
40. 11.00 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' U B' R U' R' D R2 F' L F2 U' 
41. 11.17 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D F D2 R B' D' R' F2 U' B' 
42. 10.92 B2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' U' L2 D B2 L F U R' D2 L2 
43. 9.87 L' U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 B L2 F D' F' L' D R2 U2 
44. 11.76 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U' F U F2 R D' F U L' B' U' 
45. 13.68 B' F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' D L R2 F' U2 F 
46. 9.50 D2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 D' L2 D B R2 F' L' F' D' B' 
47. 10.87 B L U2 F' U B R' F' B' D F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 
48. 11.59 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 R' F' L' R D' F' U F' L U 
49. 9.92 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B' L' R B D' F2 L2 F' D R 
50. 10.16 R2 B2 F R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B U2 L B U' L U' L F2 
51. 7.99 D' B2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 D2 L F' L R B' R U L' B2 F2 
52. 9.67 B' R' F B' L' F' U' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 
53. 10.02 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L F D2 L' R2 B' U' B' L R2 
54. 11.68 F' D U B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U F' L F' D2 L2 U' F R2 D 
55. 10.80 U F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U F2 R' B L2 D' F' D' L' D2 L 
56. 9.64 U B R2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 F' U2 F' U F' L' B' D2 R' B D' R2 
57. 11.78 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F' U' L' B2 R U' F2 R2 D2 R' 
58. 10.49 F2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' L' B L D2 U' R' U' L R 
59. 9.65 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D L2 U R2 D2 R2 F' R' D U R D' B D' F2 R' 
60. 11.00 U' D2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F R B F2 D' U 
61. 11.91 U L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L U2 B D2 B2 F' U2 F2 R' D2 
62. 10.00 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F L' U F D2 L2 U2 L D' U' 
63. 9.77 F B2 U F2 D2 L F B' D F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 
64. 9.97 U2 R2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L R B2 U L2 U' L F' U2 
65. 10.39 D2 B L D' B R F D' B2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 
66. 11.75 D' B2 R F U R L U' R2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 F' 
67. 10.77 L D2 B' U' L U2 D' R' L' F' D2 F R2 U2 D2 B R2 D2 B U2 
68. 9.67 B D' F' B R2 L D' B2 D R2 F U2 L2 B D2 F U2 F U2 
69. 9.99 D2 R2 D U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 R B D' F' R F' U B R2 F' 
70. 10.11 B L' U2 B U' D R2 F' R' U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 
71. 11.16 U L F2 U2 B2 L F2 R' D2 L' F R D' L' B2 F2 D2 F' L' 
72. 12.88 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' U B' R2 F' R U' L D R 
73. 9.35 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L' F' R U' L B F' L' U F' 
74. 10.31 R2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B D2 F U L' F' R F' L U R' B' 
75. 11.09 F' B2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F R B U2 B' L' F2 R U' 
76. 10.63 D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F D2 L2 B2 F' D' B' L R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L' F2 
77. 9.04 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U F2 L2 F2 B' L' D' L2 R U' F' L B2 R D 
78. 10.62 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B L2 F2 D L' R' F R B D2 
79. 12.72 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 L F R F D' R D' L' 
80. 10.96 F' L2 F U L' F' B2 U' L D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D2 
81. 11.08 L2 F U F2 L' F' R2 F2 D' R B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 
82. 9.86 U' B D2 F' B R U2 D' B' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 
83. 9.63 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F' U' B' L F U F R' B 
84. 10.81 U L2 F R U' D L D2 R L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 
85. 8.87 F' D' R' U L2 F' R2 U L F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' D2 L2 F2 L2 
86. 10.10 F' L2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' R' D F2 L B2 F2 L B U' R' 
87. 9.82 D' L U2 B2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R B2 U2 B' R2 D B2 U R' B' U 
88. 8.77 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D U B U F2 R2 B D U 
89. 9.26 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 F' D' L F2 D2 B D U2 F D2 
90. 9.96 F U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 F L D F2 U' B D2 F2 L' R2 B2 
91. 12.94 F L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 R D2 U2 F D F D' L B' L2 
92. 10.54 D F2 R' L' F2 U2 D L B U L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 
93. 10.01 B' R2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 B D B2 U L' U2 L2 U' 
94. 10.84 U B2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R U L2 R' U F U2 B2 L 
95. 11.80 R B2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 D R U' F2 D R' B' D F 
96. 11.95 F R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' L' U' L2 D2 B D2 U R D L' 
97. 11.66 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L U F R' D L2 B D L2 B2 
98. 11.86 B' L2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 U R' B' U L' D U2 B2 L R2 
99. 10.44 B' D2 B2 L D' B D' R F2 L' F2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 
100. 12.48 L2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 F' U2 L D' B D2 R' B' U2 F L F2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol
> 
> EDIT: Broke all PBs except for single!!!!
> 
> ...



Nice job
I just beat my pb Ao50 with a 12.53 and Ao5 with a 11.23


----------



## ryanj92 (May 3, 2015)

Did a megaminx ao100 this weekend, broke all PB's except single (got a 1:14.93 which is my second best though)

1:18.11, 1:28.92, 1:22.22, (1:32.97), (1:17.43) = *1:23.08 ao5*
1:29.60, 1:29.87, 1:27.04, 1:22.96, 1:18.11, 1:28.92, 1:22.22, (1:32.97), (1:17.43), 1:31.87, 1:29.29, 1:21.20 = *1:26.11 ao12*
*1:29.60 ao50, 1:31.06 ao100*


----------



## mafergut (May 3, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> stackmat
> avg of 5: 15.26
> 
> Time List:
> ...



You're improving way faster than me, I cannot cope ... 
GJ



Iggy said:


> I have no idea why it was so slow actually. I probably popped and messed up really bad
> 
> btw thanks  keep on practicing and you'll get faster



Yeah, thanks! I practice, and I get faster, but I get faster more slowly than everyone else here 

No new sub-20 Ao50/100 in the past couple of weeks. The closer I got was 20,08 Ao50 and 20,28 Ao100.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 3, 2015)

11.50 3x3 AO100, 11.2 AO50, 9.68 AO5, 7.79 single


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 3, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Nice job
> I just beat my pb Ao50 with a 12.53 and Ao5 with a 11.23



Thanks and Congrats! i misread that as ur ao50 is 11.23 insead of ao5 then i wondered why its so much better than ur ao 100 and then i realized the 12.53 was an ao 50 (not 100) and the 11.23 was an ao 5. so yeah. i cant read english today.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 3, 2015)

some pbs over the last few days: 
5x5: 1:13.48 pb single
1:24.87 ao12
1:27.75 ao50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-3
avg of 50: 1:27.75

Time List:
1. 1:38.58 Bw2 F' U2 R Rw2 Uw Lw F' R' Dw L2 Fw2 B Uw F2 Uw2 Rw Bw' Lw F Fw U' R' Bw2 U' Fw' B U2 Fw' F' Bw' B Lw2 R' F Rw D2 Bw D2 U Uw2 Bw R F2 B Rw2 D' L' F B2 Dw2 Rw L Fw Uw' F2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 Lw 
2. 1:17.44 F D' Rw2 Bw' B2 U' Uw B2 Dw' B Fw2 D Bw2 F2 U' Rw Fw B L' Rw U Rw2 D Fw2 Bw F2 B2 Rw' Dw F' Uw' Rw Dw D2 Lw2 Fw2 D R' Rw2 B Lw' Uw L' Dw Uw B2 Lw Bw U2 Bw' F2 Fw2 Lw' B' Rw2 L' U R' U' Fw2 
3. 1:21.63 B' Dw2 U2 D' L Dw2 D Bw2 U Uw' F' Fw Dw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw' L' Fw B Bw Lw' Uw' Dw D' L' F2 Uw2 D Rw' Fw R' Dw U Lw L' Dw D' Uw L2 Lw Rw' Bw Rw' Dw' Fw Uw2 Rw B2 D' U' R2 Fw' Uw' U Lw' Bw2 Fw2 R2 L2 
4. 1:38.53 F U2 Bw Uw2 U Fw Dw2 L Bw F' Fw2 B2 L U Fw2 D Fw' B2 D2 F D' Lw B' U' Lw2 F2 Rw2 Lw' Uw2 D F2 Fw' Uw' Dw Bw2 Rw' Uw2 F' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Fw Dw' D R' Bw' B2 D Dw R B2 Lw' Fw' Rw2 Lw R2 Bw' D2 Fw' U2 
5. 1:20.57 Bw2 L' F2 Fw' Bw B' Rw' Bw2 Rw R Bw' Lw Rw Fw2 L2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw B2 U F2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw R' Lw Uw2 Fw R2 F Rw' Lw' U' Dw2 F2 Bw U' D' F' Uw2 B' L' R Rw2 U2 Lw B' R' Lw U R D Lw' L Uw R 
6. 1:23.85 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw U2 Fw2 D2 U' Dw' L F' B Dw2 R' B2 D2 Bw2 B2 Rw U Rw Bw2 L' R2 B' L Lw Fw2 R' B' Bw2 R2 U2 R' B' D2 Fw U Dw2 Rw' Lw2 B' Bw Fw D' F2 Rw' B D2 F R Bw2 Fw F2 Uw Rw R' D' Uw 
7. (1:47.09) Lw2 Dw D2 Bw' Fw' L2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' F L2 U2 Uw' F2 Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw Rw' Fw2 Lw2 B' Dw F' L' F' Lw R' F Dw2 B2 F' U D L U' R L Lw2 Bw2 Rw R' U' R Uw B' Rw Dw' Bw' Rw' F2 Fw Bw2 B Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' R2 B2 
8. (1:15.91) B2 R2 Lw2 Rw Uw Bw' Lw' F2 R' Rw2 L2 Bw Fw' B2 L Lw Fw' U' D2 R' D Rw2 U2 Bw' Fw L Fw' Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw U B Uw2 D F' R Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 U' B' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 D' B2 Rw R Uw2 Bw' Dw2 F2 D2 F Fw2 Lw B' 
9. 1:39.31 Lw F Lw2 D' L Uw Fw2 B F2 Uw2 Fw Lw2 L' Rw Dw' Lw' D' Lw F B2 Uw' Lw2 F2 L F U R Fw2 Uw' D2 L' Rw F2 Fw' Rw2 D2 B2 F2 Bw2 Dw' Fw D R Uw Lw' B2 Bw' L R2 B' F' D2 F2 Rw2 Bw U L' U2 Uw D2 
10. 1:27.75 Rw Dw' Uw Bw' F2 Fw2 Uw L' R' D2 F2 Dw' Fw Bw R' D Uw R2 Dw Rw' B L2 B' Lw Fw' Dw' U Rw R' B2 D Fw2 Rw' Bw2 F' L' D' Fw' Dw2 U' Bw Uw U2 R' Dw D' Lw2 B D2 Bw Lw B' Uw2 Bw Uw2 D U2 L' U' Bw2 
11. 1:33.26 D2 U' Uw' R2 L U2 L Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw L Lw D' R' Fw' Uw' Lw U' B' R2 Fw2 D U Fw' F2 R2 Rw L2 F2 Rw Fw' B' U2 Fw' F2 Uw Bw' L Lw D U2 F Rw' L D2 Rw2 Uw' U Bw2 Fw2 D' Bw' Uw' Rw R2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' 
12. 1:26.27 Dw2 F Dw2 Lw2 Dw' R L D2 L Lw2 Rw2 F Bw' Rw L' F2 B2 D2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Lw Fw' D Rw2 L2 F2 R' B2 Fw2 F' L' U2 L' Fw F2 B Dw2 L2 R2 B' Uw2 F' Fw Dw' D2 B Fw D2 U Uw F' Bw L' F B' L2 Fw' U Rw2 
13. 1:26.89 Fw U' Bw U Bw Dw Uw2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 R U2 F' L2 U L B' Lw' F L' F D B2 F D U' F' Rw2 F2 R Bw' B Dw' U Rw2 Uw Rw' F' Bw2 B2 Uw2 Lw L D' B Bw' D' B' L' Lw' R2 D L Uw R2 Lw B' Lw2 Bw Uw2 
14. 1:30.86 B2 Lw2 F2 Bw' B' U2 Rw Dw2 U' R Uw2 B Dw' Bw2 L' B' D U' Fw' Lw R' U2 Bw' Rw2 L' Lw2 D' L' R Fw' Dw' B' Rw' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw2 B2 Uw Bw2 Uw' R' Uw Bw' Lw Rw F U' L' Fw Uw Dw' Bw' R' U' Fw Rw2 L' 
15. 1:33.13 F2 B' Dw' Fw L' B U2 Bw2 Rw' Uw' Dw2 F B2 D2 B Dw2 D' Fw U2 D Lw Rw D2 R' Uw' Fw' Rw Fw Lw2 F Bw2 Dw2 R2 Dw Rw' Fw' U' F' Lw' Bw' U' F2 Lw Dw2 L2 D' Uw Fw Dw U Fw U2 Lw Rw2 B2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 D2 U 
16. 1:33.78 Uw' U' R2 L' B' R' Rw' B' Lw2 Dw' D Bw' U L' U Dw2 R2 B Bw' D' Lw Rw' Uw' Lw' U' Rw F Lw2 F' Uw2 Lw L' U Rw2 Dw L' Bw2 R2 F B2 R' B' D Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 D B2 Fw2 Dw U Lw2 L Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw2 U2 B2 Bw2 
17. 1:21.13 Lw' F' B Bw Dw Bw' L' Fw U Uw' R2 Lw Fw2 D Uw' L' B2 Fw2 Lw' B2 D L' Lw2 B2 R' L D' Rw B' Rw2 Bw' Dw' Lw Fw' L' U B D' Dw2 R' B2 Dw' L F2 B' Bw' Lw' R' U2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 U2 L2 Fw Dw L Dw Lw2 R' 
18. 1:30.12 Bw2 U2 Bw2 F U2 Dw Bw2 F Uw2 Bw Dw' Rw Bw2 F2 D2 Lw' Rw' L' B2 U2 Fw Bw Lw2 U' B2 Bw2 D' Rw' Dw' Lw F2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw Rw F Lw2 F2 Lw2 R' Rw2 Fw' R' Rw2 Dw Rw' Dw2 R2 F' D Dw2 Lw Dw2 L' Lw U L' Dw2 B' F' 
19. (1:16.71) R B F2 R' B' Fw' U2 Bw Fw2 F Rw' Dw L2 Dw' U2 L2 B F Bw2 Uw' Fw2 U' R2 D' B Uw' Fw' L2 D U' Rw Bw Uw' Rw2 D F' U Lw2 Bw2 U Fw Rw2 Bw U Dw2 D' R2 D2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw F Uw U Rw2 L' D2 U Lw2 
20. 1:24.52 Bw' F' L D Rw B2 Lw' Rw Bw' Lw2 R Dw B Fw2 U Lw' Dw2 Uw' F2 D' Uw2 Fw2 R Bw Lw' Dw' B' F2 Lw2 B' L' R2 Dw Fw L B2 Fw L Lw' R' Fw' U2 B' Fw' Rw Uw2 R' U2 F Rw Lw2 Bw D2 U F2 Fw2 Lw Uw' L' Rw2 
21. 1:33.44 Dw' D2 Bw' B2 L2 Dw Fw2 R2 B2 Rw' Fw L2 Lw Rw Uw2 L2 Bw2 Uw' U' Bw' U Rw' D2 F2 B' Dw' Lw2 L2 R2 Uw Lw Rw' Uw' R Rw' Lw2 Uw Bw Rw2 F' D' R2 Lw Dw' B F2 U' Bw' U' F2 R' Dw2 L' B' F' Dw' Bw' L' B Uw2 
22. 1:26.87 Dw Fw' L Uw2 Dw2 Bw Fw' U2 L2 B2 U Bw' F' R' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw F2 B Bw' Fw' Rw2 L Bw2 Dw U' D' Lw2 U2 D2 F' Dw2 B F U2 D' R Bw U Fw' Lw F' Rw B' Lw' B' Fw' Lw' Bw B Rw' Uw' L' B2 Uw U' R2 Lw2 
23. 1:25.76 L F Lw2 F U2 R Dw Bw2 U2 F Uw2 Rw' D Lw' Rw2 D2 Rw' B2 Bw F U R D' Rw' B' Bw2 L Fw R Rw B' Lw2 Uw L2 Dw2 D B Bw Uw' D R2 U' F' Fw2 D B2 F2 Bw Lw2 D U' Bw' F2 B2 R' Dw' B F' Bw D' 
24. 1:37.54 R2 U Lw U' Lw2 L' Dw Uw2 Bw Dw' D L' Rw U D' Lw D2 R U R2 F2 Uw2 Fw' F' L Dw L Fw' R Dw' F2 Uw Lw Rw' U Bw2 Dw Bw' U2 Dw D Rw Uw U' Lw2 Dw' D' R Bw Lw R L' Rw2 U' B' Dw Uw Fw' F Uw' 
25. 1:25.78 U' F Bw2 Fw' R' B2 L F R U' L2 Dw' U2 R Dw2 Bw F' U' Lw2 Fw' L' D2 Bw Dw2 U2 B2 Lw Dw' F' Lw' L D2 L' D2 B2 R' Bw2 Fw2 R' Fw Bw' Dw' L2 Lw2 Dw' F Dw' Lw' U Fw' Uw B2 Rw' F' B' Bw2 L Bw U B' 
26. 1:26.41 Rw2 Fw F U2 L' R2 Uw' R F2 Rw Uw' B R Fw R2 D' Fw2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 Fw2 F' R2 B' D2 U' Uw' B Fw' F' U2 Rw2 R' Uw' B F2 Uw2 R' 
27. 1:23.65 R' F L2 Lw' Rw' R' Uw U Dw Bw2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 Dw' F' D' R2 Dw2 Uw' D L' B' Lw' Bw2 F' Uw Lw2 U2 Fw' L Bw Lw' Dw2 D2 Bw R2 Rw' Fw' F Lw2 F' R U2 Uw B' R B' Dw' D' B' F L' Lw' Uw' Rw' L' U' Bw U Fw 
28. 1:34.27 D' Dw Bw U Bw Fw' Dw Uw D' L2 Rw Fw2 R Fw B' Uw2 Dw L2 Uw' D2 Lw' L Fw Rw R' Bw' Fw B' F' Lw U2 R Bw Lw' Uw' Dw' U' Lw D2 F U2 Rw Dw Bw2 B D' F' Uw Bw Rw D B' Bw Rw Lw2 L' Bw' D B' Rw2 
29. 1:19.75 Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw D Bw2 Lw F Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' B2 L' Uw Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 U' Dw2 Bw' B Rw Lw Bw' U' Rw Bw' B2 R Rw2 Uw B2 U B' R' Rw2 Lw F2 D2 Rw Lw L F2 Fw' Dw' R Rw2 B' F D Bw2 F' Fw2 Rw Dw' Rw2 U2 D Fw 
30. (1:39.85) D2 L2 Bw Rw B' D' Bw2 D' R Fw2 Bw' R2 Lw F2 D' Lw2 F2 B2 Rw2 U Dw F' Lw U Rw U' B2 F' L' F Rw' R' F2 L2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw B U D B Fw2 Uw R Bw' Fw' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw' B2 Fw R2 Uw Rw' Uw' F2 L2 Bw 
31. 1:33.05 U Uw D' Fw Rw' Uw Bw2 Rw B U2 F' Uw2 U2 B' Rw D U' Rw R' Bw L2 F2 Rw2 Dw Bw' R Dw2 R' F Lw' Bw2 Uw Dw' B' Rw' F' R' U' F2 D' L' R' Rw' F L2 Rw' D2 Dw' F2 R' Bw R Uw F B' D' Rw Dw2 U2 D2 
32. 1:19.22 U' B Fw L' D Dw2 Bw' F Lw' L2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw' L2 B' F2 Lw F' Lw B' Bw2 Uw F' U F2 B2 Rw' Fw Bw L' D L B' F2 R2 U2 Bw' Uw L' Uw D Fw2 Lw2 R' B2 U' Uw2 L2 U D Fw2 U2 Uw L' Rw Bw B' Dw Bw 
33. 1:19.36 Rw F' Fw' U' Lw' Dw' Lw' R' F Bw Lw' U Rw Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' L2 F2 Lw' L' Dw2 Rw R2 D' U Dw2 Fw R2 B D' Dw' Lw R U' B' L2 Bw D Dw' Lw2 Rw' Uw' L F' R U' F2 Fw Bw Uw' B F' D B U2 L U' F 
34. 1:31.37 D' L2 Fw' B2 Bw2 Dw Uw2 B D Dw2 Uw Bw F U' L Uw2 Dw2 F Lw' R F' Uw' Dw2 Rw' L2 B' U2 Dw' B' Bw2 Lw' Rw' R B' U2 B' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Bw B Uw Fw B D L2 B Lw' R' Dw Uw' Rw2 D' Dw2 Fw' Uw' Fw' L2 Uw D2 
35. 1:29.98 B' Rw Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw' F2 B2 U2 D2 B2 F' Dw' Bw' Uw' Fw' F2 Uw' Bw2 U F B2 Rw U D' F U Bw' Dw' Bw2 U R' Fw Lw R' Uw U D F2 L2 U' B D2 B' Bw' R' Lw2 Rw Uw2 B' D2 R2 Lw' Uw Dw Rw' Uw' F' R2 B2 
36. 1:24.71 Fw2 D Dw' R2 L F2 U D' F' U' Dw' R F' B Fw' L2 Lw2 Dw' D Lw' Dw' Bw2 D2 Rw' Dw' F' R Rw F' Dw' Rw2 Dw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' Rw' Fw' Bw2 Dw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 U' R' Uw2 Fw' L D' Bw B F2 Lw' L' Bw2 Uw Fw2 L 
37. 1:20.79 U Uw Bw2 Rw' B2 F R2 D2 R U2 Bw' R' L Fw2 U B D2 B Bw2 Lw2 Uw' F' Uw D Rw' Fw' U' Uw' Dw2 Bw' F L B2 F' L' Bw' Uw Dw L Rw' F' B' L D' Uw' Bw' Uw Rw2 Fw' F' L' D' B' D' Dw' Uw R Bw2 Fw2 Lw' 
38. 1:25.07 R' B F2 D Dw' B2 D' Lw D' Lw Dw D Rw L' D U' Dw Rw2 Uw' Bw' Dw' R2 F Fw' R' F2 Rw2 Fw U2 Lw U' D2 R' D L2 U2 Dw' R' Rw' D2 R2 Fw' Rw U' B2 L' Rw2 R2 B L' Lw Fw R' B' Bw' U2 Lw Bw R Lw' 
39. 1:19.83 U Bw2 D' U' Rw Dw2 R' D' Dw' Rw2 R U' F' Rw B2 Fw' F2 Dw' Rw2 R2 Uw L' D2 Dw Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw L' Uw F2 D2 Bw Lw2 L2 B' Rw' D Fw B Uw Bw2 F' Fw' Dw' L R U Rw' Fw2 B' R2 Lw2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 D Bw' Dw2 Rw2 
40. (1:43.00) Bw' Lw2 Rw' D2 R' Rw' Dw2 L' B2 L' R Dw L Lw2 Bw L' D Rw Lw2 Uw2 Fw' R2 B Uw' Lw2 B2 Uw2 F2 U' Rw' L' D2 R' Uw' Rw2 Dw Rw Lw L Uw Dw F2 U' Bw2 Fw2 D Dw2 U R Rw Dw L2 R2 Dw2 U2 B' Dw F L U 
41. 1:21.40 U B' Dw2 Lw' Uw Dw' U' D' R L Bw' L2 Lw' B2 R U Bw' D2 U' Lw' Uw2 F' Fw' R' B2 Fw2 Rw2 F' B Rw2 B2 Fw' Lw Dw' U Lw L2 Bw' U L2 Lw2 Fw2 L' U Fw' Bw2 Rw2 R' U Rw Dw' Fw' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw' F2 Fw2 Bw2 
42. 1:27.39 Bw' R2 Fw' L Bw2 Dw2 U2 B2 Lw2 R B Dw F2 L U Uw2 D2 Dw' L F2 D2 Uw' R D2 Rw Bw' Uw2 Dw L Rw Fw' Bw L Bw R B2 F' D2 U2 Fw' Lw L U2 Fw' Lw2 Fw' Bw' D2 Dw' U Bw2 R2 D Fw' Bw2 D2 Fw L Rw F 
43. 1:28.81 Dw Lw2 U' D2 Dw L2 Rw2 Lw' Dw D U2 Bw' Dw L Rw2 Bw' Uw' Dw R2 Bw L Uw Lw2 Uw Lw2 Uw' R U' Fw' L2 Rw' D U2 Rw2 D' U Rw F' B L' Lw Uw' Fw Dw Rw' Fw2 Uw Lw2 L' Uw B' D' Lw2 F2 B' U2 F2 U F Uw 
44. 1:22.70 R Dw2 D' Rw Dw' U2 L' Bw D' Bw F Rw U Bw2 B U2 L' Lw D2 Uw' Rw2 U Fw R' Fw2 Bw D' Bw Uw2 Fw2 U Bw2 D' Bw' Fw Uw2 D2 U Fw' F' Bw Dw' B' Uw2 D B' L2 U2 Rw D2 Lw Uw' U D' L' Rw2 F2 L U2 Uw2 
45. (1:13.48) Bw' Lw' Fw' D Dw Fw2 Dw Lw2 Bw' B2 Lw R Dw' Rw' R' Dw2 Lw' Uw2 B' Rw Lw' R' Dw2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw F D Dw' R' D Bw2 B' F Uw' Bw Dw D R B Lw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Lw' Fw U R L B' Uw Fw2 Rw' Dw Bw Dw Lw2 B' 
46. 1:28.33 D2 Rw2 Lw Dw' L' F2 Bw2 Rw2 R' D2 F' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 F' Rw Lw2 U' R D' Uw' U' Rw L' Uw' B2 Dw2 Rw D' Bw2 L2 F2 Dw2 Fw Bw F R2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' B2 Uw2 Lw' Dw Rw R2 Uw L2 B F Lw Dw' D2 Uw2 U2 F2 Dw' L' U 
47. 1:32.64 F Fw2 Rw' F' Uw2 B F' Fw Uw' Lw' Uw2 U2 L' R' Dw' B2 Dw U' F' U' R2 B2 R2 Bw R2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw' F Dw B D2 F Dw2 Fw2 B2 Lw D B Uw Fw R B' R F Lw' Rw Fw' Lw' L' B Dw' Lw' Fw B Lw U' 
48. 1:34.80 U F2 D Bw L' Uw' R D' Fw2 Bw' Dw' B2 Bw2 Dw' U' D2 Lw' Bw' D' R2 Rw' Dw' R' D2 Bw' Lw L' Dw' U D Rw' B' U2 Dw Rw2 Uw' R L2 U' Uw Lw' Dw Rw B2 Bw L2 D Lw2 Dw2 Lw' F2 Rw' Dw' Rw D2 Dw2 L Bw' Lw Fw' 
49. 1:30.65 Rw2 R' U R B' Uw R2 Rw2 F Fw' B2 R' Uw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 B F2 U2 Bw2 U2 L Lw' Dw2 Lw' U' Rw' B2 D2 Lw' R Rw B F' U' Lw' R2 L D' Lw' Rw' Uw2 D2 Bw' R2 F U2 B2 U Rw' B' Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Rw L' 
50. 1:29.98 F' Uw Bw B' Dw2 Rw' D Dw Lw B' F2 R2 Dw2 F Bw2 B' Dw' U B Dw Lw' B' D F Uw R' B' Lw B U' L B' Dw Rw' Fw' L F2 Dw B Fw D' U' F' Bw' Dw' D' Bw' R Rw2 F2 Rw2 F2 L2 R2 F' B2 U Uw F L2


 
4x4: 41.92 ao12
44.46 ao50 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-3
avg of 50: 44.46

Time List:
1. 47.07 Uw2 L2 Rw' F Fw' B Rw2 U' L2 B' R D U' Rw R U Rw2 Uw2 U R2 Uw F2 D Uw2 U2 Rw2 B D2 U' Uw L Uw Fw2 L2 F' L B2 Fw' R2 L' 
2. 46.75 L U' Fw' B R2 Uw U' Rw2 L' Uw U' B' Fw' L' F2 B2 R Rw' U D2 R2 L' Uw U' D' Rw' U2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 F' U' B2 Rw' D L2 Uw' B' U' 
3. 45.04 Rw D' U' L2 D' B' L' B Fw' U2 B2 Rw F2 D2 Fw2 R Rw' Fw2 L B Rw2 F2 L F L' F2 Uw R' B2 Rw' R' L' B Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw 
4. (51.86) Rw L2 B2 Fw' R U2 D2 F2 Rw L' B2 U2 L D2 F2 U Rw L' Uw' Fw' D' F2 B' L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 L' Fw2 D L' D Rw' Uw D2 Fw U' F R F' 
5. 41.94 Rw' R2 U L F' Fw' B L' U2 L' B' F' R' B' D2 F' B Uw' F2 U' F' R2 Rw Fw' D' Uw' U2 Rw2 D Fw F2 Uw' D' R Fw' Rw D2 F2 L R2 
6. 49.61 Rw' Uw' L' U2 F2 L' R2 Uw' D2 L F2 R' B2 R2 D F Uw R' D2 U' Fw2 D2 U2 R2 D R D Uw' U' R' B' Uw B2 F' D2 F' Rw U' Fw B 
7. 41.03 L F' Uw Rw2 F R D' R D F2 B2 D2 R2 Fw2 Rw B D' Uw R' B' L' Uw D' R U R' Rw Fw2 Uw D' Fw' F' Uw U' R2 Uw U' Rw2 F2 Uw 
8. 42.44 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' B2 U2 D F' R' U Uw' Rw2 Fw B2 R Uw2 R' Uw2 F2 Uw2 U' D' R Fw' R' B Fw F2 R' Uw' R2 D' L' B' D Rw2 D F' Uw' U 
9. 42.15 Rw2 L2 F' L2 B L2 U' D Rw D2 F2 L' F' D Rw' U' Rw2 L Uw2 D2 Fw2 L2 F' R2 U2 D2 Rw2 R' B2 D Uw Fw' F' D2 Uw Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' 
10. 46.32 Uw' Rw' B Uw2 Rw' B U Uw2 Fw2 F U2 F Uw' F2 Uw' B U D Rw2 Uw D L' F Fw2 L D' Rw D B2 F Fw' L2 U2 B' Uw2 L' U' F Uw2 Rw 
11. 51.57 D U Rw' U2 L Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw2 R Fw' B' U' Fw' F2 D' F Rw F2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B F2 U2 R' Fw2 B D Rw R2 B2 D' Rw2 D U L F' Rw' R2 
12. 41.77 U' Fw2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw' F' Uw L' B Fw2 D B U2 Uw2 B D2 U' F D2 B U2 Rw2 L Fw D F R' U' F2 B U2 Fw D R2 Uw2 D' 
13. 43.45 L' U2 D' B D' U' R' B Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw U2 F Rw' D L D2 Fw B2 R B' Rw Uw2 B U Fw Rw' Uw2 R' U' B' U2 R2 Rw U2 Fw D 
14. (54.50) B2 Uw' Fw2 F Rw2 F' Fw' B2 Rw Uw L2 Uw F2 B' D' F2 Fw R' U B2 L U2 D R2 U2 Fw Uw' D2 Rw' F' Uw2 U D2 Rw Fw2 U F Uw R2 F 
15. 47.32 L2 Uw2 D2 U2 R' L' B F' D2 U2 Uw2 R' L' U2 F R Rw2 L' Fw' F' U' B' Uw2 Fw' B F L' Rw2 Uw2 U D R D' U2 Uw F2 D U' Uw' R2 
16. 46.22 U Uw2 L2 B' Rw' R F' L' Rw2 Fw2 R' Rw' F' Rw' D2 F2 U F Rw2 R' B2 R2 D B Fw R' Rw2 Uw' F R Uw2 L D2 F2 Fw' B Rw' L F' R' 
17. 42.94 B2 Uw2 Rw Fw D2 Fw2 L F' B2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw2 B Fw R' Rw2 Fw' D Uw2 Fw L Rw' U2 B Fw' R' Uw D Rw2 L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F Rw' 
18. 48.58 R' Rw' F R Rw D' Fw Rw Fw2 L2 D L' F2 B' D R L2 U' L' U' F2 D' U2 R2 Fw2 U' Rw B' Rw Fw2 F Rw L' U2 Uw R2 B' Rw' Uw2 D 
19. 47.15 F Rw D' L R2 F Rw2 U2 B2 Uw' Fw F' U2 F D B D L Fw F' B' U2 R Fw' F U2 B' R' B F2 L2 R2 B2 U D2 R2 U B' D' B2 
20. (52.54) Rw2 L Fw' L Uw Rw2 U Uw2 B F' Rw Uw2 F D Uw' F B U Rw' F R F Uw' D' R2 B2 D U2 Fw2 D' Uw' U Fw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw B2 F 
21. 47.60 B R Rw2 L Uw' D2 F' R L' D2 R2 Rw D L2 Fw' F2 Uw' B Rw2 U B2 R Rw2 D2 Rw B' D2 L2 Uw2 R' L Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 U2 L' F' U Rw 
22. 49.40 U2 F' U L' U' Fw Rw D' F2 R2 D U' L' F' Uw R' B2 R2 Rw2 Fw' R U2 R F Uw' F B2 Rw Uw' Fw' U' R L Fw U' Fw F2 D2 Uw Fw' 
23. 46.95 L' U D' B R2 U F' Fw' D2 F D2 L Fw2 L2 Rw' D2 F2 Rw D2 Uw' R2 L2 Fw' L2 Fw R' Rw2 L B L' B' Uw Fw' F' D' U' Rw2 R2 L' F2 
24. 43.73 D F' Rw' L2 Fw2 R Rw F' D U2 B2 Uw' U Fw F2 Rw' F' U2 Rw' Fw Uw2 Fw R D2 B U F' Uw' L2 Rw2 U' B' R2 L2 Rw2 Fw' D' Uw2 B2 Rw' 
25. 41.44 Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw2 R' D2 F Uw' D R Rw2 D U Rw2 R Fw L F B' Rw2 D L' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw' U D Fw' Rw Uw2 F2 B2 Uw L' D Uw F2 Rw Uw 
26. 45.48 R Uw Rw' Fw D Rw U2 B L' D' Fw' Rw' Uw' L2 D2 B Uw D' F' L' B R Rw' Uw2 R' Rw' D Fw F' U L' Rw Uw' B' D Uw R Fw Uw' F 
27. 41.18 L' B2 U Uw2 Fw B F2 Rw' F' L2 Uw2 L U2 Fw' Uw Fw2 L Uw R2 L2 Uw' B2 R2 Uw B' R L2 B2 U' Rw' U2 D2 Fw R2 Rw' D2 Uw2 F' B R 
28. 41.75 U' Rw2 L2 F L2 U' F' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' Uw2 L2 B' Uw U' Fw F2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw D2 Rw2 R2 B' R' F' L B L' F2 R2 L' D2 Rw Fw' U2 
29. 45.42 D' Rw2 U' B' F' Rw2 B' U Uw2 F' Fw Rw R2 L' U' F2 L Fw2 Uw' U' F' B Rw D R Fw D2 Fw D' F2 Uw U2 Rw' B' U' R2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 
30. 47.49 U2 B2 L U2 D B' R Fw2 R Uw2 D' Fw' L D' U Uw' R2 L2 F2 U2 R' Uw D2 B' Uw Fw' U' Rw' F2 R Rw F U' Uw L' R2 B' R2 U2 B 
31. 41.47 Uw U L2 Fw Uw2 Rw' F' Uw Fw L2 Uw Fw' R2 F2 U2 Fw L Fw2 B' L2 B2 F R' Rw2 L2 B' Rw2 B Fw2 L' D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U F2 R2 L2 Fw' L' 
32. 42.51 R2 F Rw U Fw' U' D2 B Uw Rw' Uw' D2 R2 F Fw2 U2 R F D F2 U' Rw F2 U' Uw L U2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U' D' B Fw' Rw U' L' 
33. 44.96 B Uw' Rw' U' Fw' D Uw2 R2 Uw' Rw' B Uw' D2 B F Rw2 B2 R F2 U' D F' D2 B D' F B Rw L' U2 B' F' Fw' Rw D B' Rw' U2 F2 Uw 
34. (38.29) F L' F2 Uw' D' U F D F' R' F B D2 Uw2 U' Rw L2 Uw' L2 F Uw' B2 Fw L F Uw' F Uw L2 F D2 F' L D Fw Rw2 F' D Uw2 Rw2 
35. 40.27 D L F' U' Rw2 R2 U2 Uw2 B2 Uw R2 B2 D L F' B Rw Uw R Fw2 D' R' F B2 R' B Fw2 D Uw U2 B2 F2 Fw' D2 L2 R2 U R' D2 F 
36. 44.39 D' L2 Fw Rw' R2 L2 U' D2 L2 B2 D Fw2 B Rw' F' U2 D B2 R' Rw D' B2 Uw R' Rw U' Rw' D2 Rw Uw' R B2 Fw' Rw D' L U' Fw2 F L 
37. (36.18) R' U2 B2 L' Fw L2 Fw Rw2 L' Uw' F D2 R' D F2 R' U2 L' U Rw2 D B' L' Rw2 U' B F' D L2 B' Fw U2 Fw2 D R2 L U F U' R' 
38. (39.15) R2 Rw L Fw' F' Rw' B2 U D F2 Uw' U' D2 Rw Fw B D B2 Fw2 L D' F2 R' Uw' Rw' B D2 U Uw B' L2 Rw F2 Rw2 F L' B2 Rw2 D' R2 
39. 44.28 F2 Uw Fw2 Uw' D B Fw' R2 L2 F' B' Fw Uw' Rw' U2 L Rw2 R' U2 Uw D F B' R2 B Fw F U' Fw2 Rw' R' B Uw Fw' B L F2 Uw2 D2 U2 
40. 48.83 Rw2 U' L2 Uw' R U2 Fw D2 Uw' Rw' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R' B Fw' U F2 Uw L' Rw' Uw B F2 Rw U2 L F L F D F2 D2 U' L U F D 
41. 41.52 D' U L D Rw D' B U2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 D F' L Fw2 Rw D Uw R Rw2 D L2 Uw' Rw L2 F' L F' L' B' D U2 Fw2 Uw Fw Rw2 F Rw Uw2 
42. 44.23 B' L U2 D L' F' Uw' Fw2 Uw D' Fw' U' F' U2 Fw2 R F2 B' R' Uw Fw2 D Fw' B2 U2 R' U F Rw U2 F' Fw' Rw2 D2 F D R' B2 L Uw2 
43. 45.86 R2 D2 F' B U' Rw F' L Rw D' Uw Fw2 D2 L' R F Uw2 U L2 R F' D' R B' Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw' D Rw' B' F' Rw R F R' D2 R U' Fw 
44. 40.62 R2 U' D' Fw R2 Fw2 B R' L' Fw2 L2 Uw' B' Fw' Rw2 R Uw R' L2 B' Uw' D' F' B Fw2 Rw' B' L' U' R F2 U' Fw Rw2 F Rw D' L2 Uw2 R2 
45. 40.58 D2 L2 B F2 Fw Rw D2 U' Rw U2 R B2 L' Uw2 D' Rw2 R2 D2 Fw' L2 R2 D U2 Fw' R' L Fw' R D Fw Rw' L R' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R Uw Rw' F 
46. 39.61 L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw D' L2 B2 R U' Fw' Rw2 B Uw D2 R' B' Uw' R D L U' Uw2 Rw2 L2 F2 L' D' Rw' Fw' Uw' R' L Rw B2 F2 Rw B U' Fw Uw 
47. 45.43 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 L D' Rw' B R2 U' D' R' F' Rw2 B' R' Fw2 D' U Fw2 Rw2 L' R Fw' D' U B' R2 D Uw' U2 Rw' F' Uw D2 F2 Rw' Fw D' 
48. 40.66 U Rw2 D R' U B D2 U2 Rw Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 D Rw' Uw' B' D L2 U2 D2 B' F' L' B2 U' F' D2 Fw2 D U' B R2 D B' D' Fw B L' B2 
49. 48.83 U' B Uw2 B' F2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw D2 Uw F2 Uw' F B2 Rw2 R' D R2 L2 Fw2 F2 U L2 Fw2 D2 B2 Fw D2 F2 Uw2 D U2 B' R B L' D2 Rw U2 
50. 40.48 B2 Uw U' Fw Uw' B2 Rw B F Rw' L' R2 Fw' D2 U Rw2 R2 B' U2 Uw' D Rw2 U D2 L R Uw D R L Rw2 B' R2 F' U' Uw2 D R Fw2 B'



7x7: 4:09.48 single
4:23.98 ao5
4:38.18 ao12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-3
solves/total: 19/19

single
best: 4:09.42
worst: 4:57.47

mean of 3
current: 4:39.28 (σ = 22.75)
best: 4:25.28 (σ = 15.07)

avg of 5
current: 4:40.25 (σ = 19.13)
best: 4:23.98 (σ = 13.60)

avg of 12
current: 4:39.79 (σ = 14.84)
best: 4:38.18 (σ = 13.77)

Average: 4:40.30 (σ = 11.85)
Mean: 4:39.58

Time List:
1. 4:35.34 
2. 4:48.65
3. 4:38.75 
4. 4:31.28 
5. 4:47.39 
6. 4:39.88 
7. 4:46.02 
8. 4:44.41 
9. 4:52.58 
10. 4:52.95 
11. 4:46.98 
12. 4:27.00 
13. 4:09.42 
14. 4:39.42 
15. 4:55.40 
16. 4:18.76 
17. 4:13.77 
18. 4:57.47 
19. 4:46.60


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 3, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-3
avg of 12: 8.19

Time List:
1. 8.84 D2 F' L' D' F' L' U F' R U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 
2. 8.82 U2 R B2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R' F2 B L R U B' R D L' D 
3. 7.81 R D2 U2 F L2 D2 B' F' L2 F L2 R' D B R' D2 R2 D2 B 
4. 7.56 L' F' R2 F D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' U' R2 D2 L' B' U' L' D' R' 
5. 8.98 F' B' L U2 B' R2 D' R U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 B' D2 
6. 9.17 U' F2 R B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' B' U2 L F U2 L' D' R2 F' 
7. 7.91 U' R B2 D2 L U2 R' B2 F2 R B' D' L B2 D' F' D' B2 F2 
8. 8.53 L D2 B2 L' D2 F2 L D2 F2 D L F L U R U' F U2 
9. (9.74) D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 L D L' R' B U R' D' R' F 
10. 7.08 F L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B' R2 D R D2 U2 B D2 
11. (5.74) D' U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B' F R2 D F2 R D' L R U' B' 
12. 7.19 R U R' F2 B R2 D L U2 R2 B' D2 F2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 L


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 4, 2015)

4x4:
28.436 single, pll parity
30.753 mo3 (32.091, 28.436, 31.733)
31.078 avg5 (32.091, (28.436), 31.733, (34.007), 29.409)
31.945 PB avg12 (33.175, 28.818, 34.401, 29.559, 33.906, 32.091, 28.436, 31.733, 34.007, 29.409, 33.081, 33.671)

4 sub 30 singles in an avg12  pushing for that sub 30 avg5 before Irish champs


----------



## YouCubing (May 4, 2015)

Did my first 7x7 singles, 42 and 49 minutes  I am a n00b


----------



## Michael Womack (May 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Did my first 7x7 singles, 42 and 49 minutes  I am a n00b



Not bad my first 7x7 solves where about 30 mins but i'm now down to 11 mins.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 4, 2015)

Almost sub-3:30 single for 6x6. 3:31.15 with PLL parity. I'm hoping to swap out the stock SS springs for Dayan soon, in the hopes that it will improve it as much as everyone says it does.


----------



## joshsailscga (May 4, 2015)

EMI said:


> ^ That scramble isn't "WCA legit" though



Technically neither is the current wr


----------



## Michael Womack (May 4, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Technically neither is the current wr



So you're saying that Collin Burns 5.25 WR solve from a week ago was not legit cause of the scramble?


----------



## Bindedsa (May 4, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> So you're saying that Collin Burns 5.25 WR solve from a week ago was not legit cause of the scramble?



They're are multple WRs...

The current WR pyra single is a six move solve, iirc, and the official limit is one more that that. So the current WR is not "WCA Legit".


----------



## notfeliks (May 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> They're are multple WRs...
> 
> The current WR pyra single is a seven move solve, iirc, and the official limit is one more that that. So the current WR is not "WCA Legit".



I thought it was six, and the current limit is seven.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 4, 2015)

notfeliks said:


> I thought it was six, and the current limit is seven.



Just checked your right.


----------



## FailCuber (May 4, 2015)

PB !! Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-4
solves/total: 20/22

single
best: 9.78
worst: 15.02

mean of 3
current: 13.39 (σ = 0.92)
best: 10.39 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 5
current: 14.01 (σ = 0.85)
best: 11.09 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 12
current: 12.53 (σ = 1.33)
best: 12.53 (σ = 1.33)

Average: 13.02 (σ = 1.24)
Mean: 12.74

Time List:
1. 15.02 B L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B D L B' L R' D' B' D2 B2 D2 
2. 13.06 R B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U F' L F U B L U2 L 
3. 10.81 F2 L' F2 L F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 F L2 R' B D U R' B2 D2 F' 
4. 13.49 B D' L' U B' R F U L2 F' D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 
5. 12.14 R U B' L' D2 R L2 B' L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F' 
6. 14.57 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F' D B' F2 R' F2 D2 U2 
7. DNF(14.57) B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 F R F U2 L F R' 
8. 14.15 F U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U L D' F L F2 R' B' R2 
9. 13.12 F L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L R U2 L' D2 F L U B R' B2 R2 B2 D' 
10. 13.39 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F D' R D2 F' U' L' U F 
11. 13.09 B' L2 F' U2 D L B' U' R' B U2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 D B2 D L2 D' 
12. 11.89 U D R2 F' R2 F D2 R' B' U' B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 
13. 12.05 U' D B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B D' F' L F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L B2 
14. 9.78 R B L' F2 L2 U B L' D' B' D2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 
15. 10.63 F' L B2 L' B2 U R' L D2 B U L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' 
16. 10.75 B2 R' L D F' B R' D L D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 
17. 12.16 U2 R B R' D L2 D L D R2 U2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 
18. 14.57 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B F' U L2 D' R D2 L' D' B' 
19. DNF(10.26) B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U R D' L U R2 D2 R F' 
20. 14.44 D' B' D2 F U2 B R U R B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 
21. 12.72 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D' F R' D B2 D' B2 L' U' R F2 
22. 13.03 L2 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' U' L B2 D2 B2 L' R' F'

Edit: Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-4
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 10.11
worst: 13.89

mean of 3
current: 11.50 (σ = 2.08)
best: 11.08 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 5
current: 11.08 (σ = 0.86)
best: 11.08 (σ = 0.86)

Average: 11.08 (σ = 0.86)
Mean: 11.45

Time List:
1. 12.07 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' F2 D L2 R' D' L' B2 D' L2 R2 F' U2 
2. 10.66 B D F2 D2 R2 B' D' F' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 R B 
3. 10.50 D F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B' L U2 L D F' U B D' B2 
4. 13.89 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B' D' L2 B2 U2 L F2 D U2 
5. 10.11 R' U2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U B D2 L2 R D F R U L'


----------



## Tanisimo (May 4, 2015)

7.92 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 F D' L2 D B L' D' B D2

PB, fullstep


----------



## imvelox (May 4, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> So you're saying that Collin Burns 5.25 WR solve from a week ago was not legit cause of the scramble?



Womack, they are talking about pyraminx


----------



## SirWaffle (May 4, 2015)

9.47, 9.73, (14.33), 9.62, 9.98, 9.34, 11.09, 11.08, (8.78), 10.85, 11.80, 9.06 = 10.20

Decent but really should have been better but on two of the 11s my fingers slipped during PLL and they really should have been mid 10s :/


----------



## Mr Beast (May 4, 2015)

33.93 new PB for 3x3x3


----------



## EMI (May 4, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Technically neither is the current wr



Yes, and that's one of the reasons I will never understand why the move limit is 7 for pyra.


----------



## Username (May 4, 2015)

holy hell that took long to get


5.88 R B2 F2 L F2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' F D R' B R' U B2 U'

y'
B' U2 R2 U' R'
U R' U' R U y L U L'
R U R' U2 R' U2 R U' y L' U L
y' U' L' U' L
U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F U

40 moves/5.88 = 6.8 TPS

crappy TPS and my F2L algs suck, still a lot to improve


----------



## Bindedsa (May 4, 2015)

Username said:


> 40 moves/5.88 = 6.8 TPS
> 
> crappy TPS and my F2L algs suck, still a lot to improve


6.8 is crazy TPS for you? Whenever I watch your vids I feel like you turn way faster than me, but I've had tons of sub 7 TPS solves.


----------



## Username (May 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.8 is crazy TPS for you? Whenever I watch your vids I feel like you turn way faster than me, but I've had tons of sub 7 TPS solves.



crappy, not crazy lol


----------



## Bindedsa (May 4, 2015)

Username said:


> crappy, not crazy lol


ooh... I guess I'm dyslexic.


----------



## Chree (May 4, 2015)

5th sub10 and 2nd best single ever. 2 move cross and OLL skip. Love it.

F2 R D2 L B2 L' F' R' F' R2 U F' U' F' U2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 L2 U' R F' R' U' L B' R'

x2 F R2
y U' L' U L U' L' U' L
U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U R
U' R U R'
U L U L' U L U' L'
U V-Perm (14 moves)

45 moves. 9.52 seconds. Only 4.72 tps. Still... I'll take it.


----------



## YouCubing (May 5, 2015)

Just ordered the LingAo Clock from The Cubicle; it's my only missing event puzzle


----------



## AlexMaass (May 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-4
avg of 12: 2:16.36

Time List:
2:22.43, 2:12.64, (2:42.03), 2:35.39, (2:00.73), 2:04.21, 2:14.05, 2:22.22, 2:41.63, 2:04.22, 2:03.33, 2:03.51

tfw when no sub-2 yet

I have a feeling I'll get it tomorrow


----------



## joshsailscga (May 5, 2015)

59.47 4x4 ao5, first sub-1!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 5, 2015)

1. 11.20 R B D2 F2 L' F U R U F' U' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' 

OH single lol

x y' L2 U2 F' U2
z2 y L2 U L2 U' L2
U2 L U L' 
z' U L' U' L2 U' L' U
z y U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
F' U' L' U L F


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 5, 2015)

11.58 AO5. Also got a 12.29 AO12 that's my second best ever, and a 12.41 AO25 that's almost certainly PB. 

Also got a 9.54 single that would've been PB if I hadn't gotten a Y perm with AUF before and after.

I also got some 4x4 PBs a few days ago: 38.91 single, 44.05 AO5, 47.08 AO12, and 51.58 AO100.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 5, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 11.58 AO5. Also got a 12.29 AO12 that's my second best ever, and a 12.41 AO12 that's almost certainly PB.
> 
> Also got a 9.54 single that would've been PB if I hadn't gotten a Y perm with AUF before and after.
> 
> I also got some 4x4 PBs a few days ago: 38.91 single, 44.05 AO5, 47.08 AO12, and 51.58 AO100.


Long time no see.


----------



## Iggy (May 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-5
avg of 5: 2.15

Time List:
1. 2.23 U' R' U F' U' F2 U' R F2 U2 
2. (1.89) U2 F2 U R' U R2 U' F' U' 
3. 2.26 U2 F' U2 F' U' R F' R2 F U' 
4. 1.97 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F U2 F' R2 
5. (2.37) U2 F' U2 F' R2 U R F' U

First avg5 after lubing my new dayan 2x2. I finally know what it's like to have a good 2x2

Edit: 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-5
avg of 12: 2.13

Time List:
1. 2.60 R F U2 R' F R2 U' F2 U' 
2. 1.67 U F2 U F2 U R2 U' F' U 
3. (1.44) R F R' F2 R2 F' R F' R' 
4. 2.63 F' R2 U2 R' U' F U R' U' 
5. 3.11 U2 F R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 
6. 1.44 F' U F' R' U2 R2 F' U' R' 
7. (7.17) F U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U' R 
8. 1.65 F R' U2 F U' F R' U R U' 
9. 2.10 U2 R F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R2 U' 
10. 2.31 F2 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F U' 
11. 1.74 F' U R' F U' R' F2 R2 U' R' 
12. 2.03 U2 R F2 U' F' U' F R U'

PB by 0.05. Also got a 2.69 avg100 with some fails. I've forgotten some of the EG-2 algs I learnt


----------



## imvelox (May 5, 2015)

2:44.65 ao50


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 5, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:44.65 ao50



7x7? go for the ao100 and see what you get

27.287 4x4 single! second best ever solve


----------



## mafergut (May 5, 2015)

New 3x3 PB Ao12.

Also second best Ao50 (19.93) but Ao100 was not good (20,66).
The 1st 50 solves were so so, the 2nd were much more consistent.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-5
*avg of 12: 18.72*

Time List:
1. 17.51 L' U2 F' U' R' D R' F2 B R F L2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 F 
2. (16.30) B' D' R2 B2 U B' U L' F2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 B R2 F' L2 U2 D 
3. 21.30 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 B2 R2 L' F' U' R D R' D2 B R B2 
4. 20.87 U2 L' B U' F U' F2 B' R F U2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 L2 
5. 20.32 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 L B R2 F L U L D' R B2 
6. 17.75 D2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 R U' R' F2 R' B D' L' D' L 
7. (21.58) D' L2 U' F L F' D2 R' F U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 
8. 19.18 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D R B' R' U' F' R2 D R' U' 
9. 17.19 U R' U L' F B' R F' L D' R F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 L 
10. 17.84 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 F R2 B' R' D F' R B' D2 B F' 
11. 16.69 R B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D B D B2 U2 B2 L F' D R2 
12. 18.59 D' B2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 D R' F2 U L' U2 R F' U2


----------



## EMI (May 5, 2015)

Not PB, but lol
(6.27) U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F D U L2 B' D' L U2 L2 U2
z2 R2 U' L F U2 R' F R
y' L F L'
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 y R' U' R
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U

32 moves haha, only 5.1 tps

edit: yet another one?
(6.74) R D' F U2 F D' R' U B D L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B2
x2 R2 D' R B'
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
L' U L U2 L U L'
R U' R' y' R' U2 R
U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

7.56 tps, slight difference


----------



## Berd (May 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-5
avg of 50: 4.99

Time List:
4.38, (7.78), 4.25, 5.98, 5.26, 4.36, 5.66, (8.77), 4.14, 4.48, 4.24, 4.66, 5.06, 6.29, 5.63, 4.30, 4.46, 4.22, (1.82), 6.20, 5.82, (3.26), 5.47, 5.42, 5.01, 4.73, 5.76, 5.63, 4.52, 5.30, 4.54, 4.59, 5.86, 4.91, 5.18, 6.23, 4.54, 5.19, 4.70, 5.30, 3.67, 4.69, (3.54), 3.75, 4.09, (10.63), 5.39, 5.59, 4.41, 5.70

Sub 5 2x2!


----------



## AlexMaass (May 5, 2015)

1:55.22 Megaminx
sub-2 barrier broken!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 5, 2015)

Clock PBs :
13.30 avg100
11.79 avg12
10.78 avg5 

Happy about this now


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (May 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-5
avg of 12: 11.849

Time List:
1. 11.439 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 F' L' R2 B F' D' F D' F2 
2. 11.904 D' L B D L2 F D' F' U' R F2 U2 L U2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R 
3. 11.153 R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R' B U' R' F U R B' F D2 
4. 12.797 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 D' L U L' D F' R2 U2 R' U' 
5. (13.808) D' F2 L2 F2 B' L U R D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B' L2 U2 B R' 
6. 12.720 B2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 L' B' L2 D2 B' F' D R2 F2 
7. 12.003 L2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F L D F U F' L' B' R F' 
8. 11.679 R' D2 L B2 L R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B R F D L F2 D B U' L2 
9. (11.027) F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F' U' F D' R F U' R2 B U 
10. 11.135 D' R2 F2 D B2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 B L F L2 U' L U' L R2 U' 
11. 12.465 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 U B L' U R' F D' R' D 
12. 11.198 D2 B2 D2 B D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L R2 D2

Woooo pb ao12. That's pretty cool.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 5, 2015)

noooo i missed the 1000th post....


----------



## ryanj92 (May 6, 2015)

6.29 pyra ao100.

it's about time i beat this >.< still lots of issues with turning


----------



## joshsailscga (May 6, 2015)

YESS 48.58 4x4 single!
no parity plus pll skip
more then 5 seconds off my previous pb


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2015)

Perhaps Rubik's brand UWR?

Average of 12: 8.68
1. 8.69 B2 L D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 D R' U R F2 D R' B' U2 R
2. 8.37 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D L U B' U L2 D2 B' R' D L
3. 8.81 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 R U' B L2 D2 B' U
4. 9.41 L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D B2 F R' B2 U' B' L
5. (7.81) B R2 B L2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U B U2 R D2 U L2 B2 F2 R' U'
6. (10.11) L' B' R U' B' D' R' U2 B' D' L2 U B2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D
7. 9.43 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L' D U' R' B U2 B U' B' D2
8. 7.82 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B' R D' L' B' L2 R' F U2 R'
9. 8.37 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F R B D B' D2 B L R'
10. 8.99 R' U R2 D' R' U2 F B D' F' L2 B2 R F2 B2 L' U2 B2 L U2
11. 8.83 D R D F' D' F R F2 B R D' F2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 U2 R2
12. 8.03 L2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L' D' B R2 D2 F U B R' U


----------



## GuRoux (May 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Perhaps Rubik's brand UWR?
> 
> Average of 12: 8.68
> 1. 8.69 B2 L D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 D R' U R F2 D R' B' U2 R
> ...



what! is that one of the old rubiks brands or the new versions?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 6, 2015)

Practicing small cubes since I have a comp next weekend, and because I'm starting to like 4x4 a lot.

4x4: 40.84, (39.02), 46.20, 43.61, (1:06.07), 42.83

42.02 MO3, 43.55 AO5, and 43.37 AO6. (****) All PBs. Too bad the AO6 was an AO6. I butchered centers in the 1:06, and in another solve in the AO12, so it wound up only being 49.xx. So many mistakes. Single PB is 38.91, so getting a 40 and a 39 plus this many other fast solves consecutively was unbelievable for me. I had ~8 solves where I was really flying, then the sudden speed left as quickly as it came.


guysensei1 said:


> Long time no see.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 6, 2015)

I'm practicing skewb again!
Wat
0.52)	L R L R' U L' B U R' L U 

2.90 AO5, lost the scrambles

3.40 AO12
Average: 3.40
Best: 2.78
Worst: 5.06
Mean: 3.49
Standard Deviation: 0.63

1: 3.19	L R L' U L B U' L R L U' 
2: 3.64	L R L R B L' R' U' B U' B' 
3: 4.00	L R' L B R L U' L' B' L B 
4: 3.33	L R' L' B U' L B' R L B' L' 
5: (5.06)	L R B U' B' U B R' L B R' 
6: 2.90	L R L R L B U' R L' U' B 
7: 4.11	L R L' B' U B' U L B' R' L' 
8: (2.78)	L R L R' U L U' L U' R' L' 
9: 2.93	L R L' R B U' L R L B' U 
10: 2.93	L R L R U' L' R' L' R U R' 
11: 3.39	L R L U R' L B' R' U' L' U' 
12: 3.56	L R L U' L' U' R U B' L B'


EDIT: Also part of a 3.80 AO50 and a 3.96 AO100


----------



## Iggy (May 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-6
avg of 5: 3.11

Time List:
1. (1.96) U L' U' B' L U L' U' l' r b 
2. (5.89) U' R' U' R L U L R' l r' b u 
3. 3.44 U' B' L U' L U' L U' l r b 
4. 1.99 L U B R' B' U R L u' 
5. 3.90 L' R' U' L R B L' R b'

first counting 1 wat


----------



## mafergut (May 6, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-6
> avg of 5: 3.11
> 
> Time List:
> ...



There are times I have to carefully check the scrambles to know which puzzle you guys are talking about. 2x2, pyra...? I guess 2x2 doesn't have wide-Ls, hehehe


----------



## mafergut (May 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Perhaps Rubik's brand UWR?
> 
> Average of 12: 8.68
> 1. 8.69 B2 L D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 D R' U R F2 D R' B' U2 R [...]





GuRoux said:


> what! is that one of the old rubiks brands or the new versions?



Yeah, same question. Please tell me it is not an old Rubik's but at least a new one or a Rubik's speedcube.

My PB with an old Rubik's is around 24 seconds


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Yeah, same question. Please tell me it is not an old Rubik's but at least a new one or a Rubik's speedcube.
> 
> My PB with an old Rubik's is around 24 seconds





GuRoux said:


> what! is that one of the old rubiks brands or the new versions?



Yeah, it's a new one. The same as in this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihhL7tmwGw4


----------



## mafergut (May 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, it's a new one. The same as in this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihhL7tmwGw4



So it's the Rubik's Speedcube. That makes more sense. Very impressive still. Would you go as far as using it in a comp? Is it any good for OH?


----------



## TDM (May 6, 2015)

I think I just beat my PB of learning 2 algs in one day... I _think_ I've learned 9 in one day. 4 U 2GLLs, 2 P 2GLLs (E: well I knew the four U algs and one of the P algs already, but didn't know what cases they solved), one U 2GLL, one L 2GLL and diagT CLL. I just have to hope I'll still remember them tomorrow.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 6, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Just ordered the LingAo Clock from The Cubicle; it's my only missing event puzzle



your wca code is incorrect


----------



## TDM (May 6, 2015)

2x2x2 cube
CLL/LBL *only* Ao100.

Mean: 4.51
Average: 4.48
Best time: 2.26
Median: 4.27
Worst time: 9.73
Standard deviation: 1.24

Best average of 5: 3.49
29-33 - 3.38 3.24 (5.13) 3.84 (3.13)

Best average of 12: 3.70
77-88 - 3.38 (6.45) 3.47 3.79 3.88 3.76 (3.11) 3.76 3.97 3.89 3.33 3.81


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2015)

Rubik's Brand again:

Average of 12: 8.49
1. 8.07 L' D' B D' L2 U' L2 F U' L U2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2
2. (7.31) D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' B L2 U R D' U2 B2 F R' F2
3. 8.37 U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L B2 R B2 L D L B R U B' D L U R'
4. 9.43 U F' R' D R' U L2 F R' D2 F' D2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B2
5. 8.47 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 R2 F' U' R' F2 D U R B L' U2 B2
6. 8.03 F2 B L U2 R' F2 U' B D L2 U2 B2 L F2 R B2 R U2 R' F2
7. 9.41 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L U F U2 L2 D' L F L D'
8. 8.66 R2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' R B' D L F' L F2 D' U
9. 8.46 R' B2 L B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 L D R U2 F2 U' B L2 F D' R'
10. 8.47 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R' U' B2 L' F R' D' F2 U'
11. 7.56 L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U R2 D2 U F U' R2 U' B2 D2 F D' L U' B2
12. (10.23) L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 F U2 F L B' U' B' D L2 F R U B'



mafergut said:


> So it's the Rubik's Speedcube. That makes more sense. Very impressive still. Would you go as far as using it in a comp? Is it any good for OH?


Absolutely terrible for OH.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Rubik's Brand again:
> 
> Average of 12: 8.49
> 1. 8.07 L' D' B D' L2 U' L2 F U' L U2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2
> ...



how?!?!?!


----------



## Ollie (May 6, 2015)

U' F2 R' U F2 U F' R' F2 - 1.22

Silly, but I managed 11.47 tps on this


----------



## quickalt (May 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> U' F2 R' U F2 U F' R' F2 - 1.22
> 
> Silly, but I managed 11.47 tps on this



I don't see it.


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Rubik's Brand again:
> 
> Average of 12: 8.49
> 1. 8.07 L' D' B D' L2 U' L2 F U' L U2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2
> ...





How is that even possible?!?!? You should post a video or something 


New 4x4 PB average of 5: 53.43 (First Sub-55)
Times: (48.02) + 50.23 + 59.89 + 50.17 + (1:03.45)


----------



## ryanj92 (May 6, 2015)

quickalt said:


> I don't see it.



i found one

y x' U' R' // face
R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U // EG-1 (F' R U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' also works)
14/1.22 = 11.47 (actually cancels to 12 moves)


----------



## joshsailscga (May 7, 2015)

ugh sub-20 fail... OH pb 20.17
f2l with oll-skip at 15 seconds, and then I got nervous while executing the resultant E-perm.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 7, 2015)

8.76 single, 11.29 AO5.


----------



## MM99 (May 7, 2015)

New PB AO100 with a 15.62 old one was 15.69 feels like I can beat this avg at will though its not that difficult anymore


----------



## Iggy (May 7, 2015)

95. (7.94) L2 F2 R' B' L2 B2 D R L' B L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 U 
96. 11.22 B' U B D F' U2 B' U D' L' F2 R D2 L' F2 R U2 R' D2 
97. 10.52 B' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 B U2 F L B2 F' L2 R F U' F' R2 B' 
98. 8.03 L2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U' B2 L' D U F' L2 D L B 
99. (11.75) R U B' U D' R F2 B2 R B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2

9.92 avg5 with a counting 8.03. Fastest counting solve ever I think

With a Hualong, it's really fast


----------



## Ollie (May 7, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> i found one
> 
> y x' U' R' // face
> R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U // EG-1 (F' R U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' also works)
> 14/1.22 = 11.47 (actually cancels to 12 moves)



I actually did: 

z y' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R U' R' for 14 moves


----------



## guysensei1 (May 7, 2015)

1:26 5x5 ao12. Not bad
AoChuang>huachuang


----------



## Iggy (May 7, 2015)

I accidentally did a big 3x3 session

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-7
solves/total: 499/500

single
best: 7.16
worst: 19.39

mean of 3
current: 12.04 (σ = 1.67)
best: 8.66 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 5
current: 12.68 (σ = 0.45)
best: 9.00 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 12
current: 11.32 (σ = 1.21)
best: 9.89 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 50
current: 10.91 (σ = 1.13)
best: 10.54 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 100
current: 10.92 (σ = 1.22)
best: 10.71 (σ = 1.17)

Average: 10.96 (σ = 1.15)
Mean: 11.02

I love the Hualong's feel


----------



## guysensei1 (May 7, 2015)

17.86 OH ao50
Hualongs that have been heavily gummed are good for OH.


----------



## mafergut (May 7, 2015)

Yes!!!! New PB Ao50 with 54% of sub-20 solves.

A pity that the first part of the session was not equally good and I just managed to get a 20.05 Ao100, which is my 2nd best anyway.
Also plenty of good Ao5s and Ao12s but no PB.

I also got no +25sec solves. As soon as I get rid of 24s and 23s I will be on my way to globally sub-20.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-7
*avg of 50: 19.72*

Time List:
20.75, 16.06, 22.46, 19.00, 17.90, 17.07, 16.97, 22.43, 20.28, 19.68, 20.48, (14.99[PLL skip]), 18.82, 18.28, 19.49, 20.02, 17.92, 17.39, 19.40, 23.13, 22.09, 19.69, (23.35), 20.52, 18.16, 16.61, 21.38, 19.55, 20.33, 18.04, 22.36, 23.10, (15.95), 19.11, (24.67), 22.16, 18.52, 17.57, 18.97, 21.13, 18.96, 20.55, 22.43, (15.78), 23.06, 21.44, 16.47, (23.25), 17.66, 20.43


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 7, 2015)

Avg100 PBs in 2 completely different events:
5.44 Skewb (intermediate only)
13.09 clock 

Very happy about this ^^


----------



## cashis (May 8, 2015)

(8.65) B2 U R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' B' U' L' D2 R B' L U2 L2
dat orange cross doe.
cant do reconstruction tho bc I did some funky stuff for cross I cant remember.
Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-7
avg of 12: 11.53

Time List:
1. 10.05 F' L B2 L B2 R D2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' F R D' U R' F D2 B' D' 
2. 12.47 L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B' L2 R D' R U L F' D R' 
3. 10.79 R' L B U2 L2 D L' F2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 
4. (8.65) B2 U R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' B' U' L' D2 R B' L U2 L2 
5. 11.77 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' F' U' R' D' L B U R' B2 L B' 
6. 12.84 B' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B' D' L' F' L' D' U B 
7. (13.31) D F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 R' F' R2 B' L B L2 B2 D L' 
8. 11.91 B D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B D2 R2 B R' D B2 U2 L2 D' L' R2 F' 
9. 9.73 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L' F L D B2 U R' B' L D2 
10. 10.81 U' F2 U L2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' B F' D' L2 F R B2 L2 D2 U2 
11. 12.90 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' R' B' L' F D' L2 D U2 F2 
12. 12.06 F' D R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L' D B D F R2 D R'

pretty good ao12. had another sub 10 right after the 12s at the end, but it wasn't better than this. fastest counting time ever, and fastest time ever. too bad about those 12s, if the other sub 10 had been before those it woulda been a pb.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 8, 2015)

3 sub6s in one day

5.81 U' B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 F' U' L B R' U2 L2 B2 F L full step

x2 R' F' U D' R' D2 
y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
L' U L 
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' 
oll, j perm

50 moves, 8.61tps

5.52 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 R' F' U L2 F2 L' D' L2 R2 pll skip

z2 D B' U R' 
U L' U L U' L U L'
U L' U L R' U R
U' F U F' U' L' U L
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2

48 moves, 8.70tps

5.79 D2 F2 L U' D' L F2 D B R2 U2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 U' pll skip


----------



## Cubeologist (May 8, 2015)

first sub17!

avg of 12: 16.96

Time List:
1. 18.95 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F' L U' B R' U F' D2 L' B 
2. (19.54) F2 D2 B2 L' R' D2 R' D2 U2 L' R' U' L D2 R' U B F U R' F2 
3. 15.26 D' B2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R' D B2 F R B2 U F2 R' U2 
4. 17.26 B R' U' L B D F B U' B L2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 
5. 18.30 D2 B2 D2 L' U' R B D' F' U2 R2 B2 U2 D B2 U2 D R2 D R' 
6. 16.07 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F' U' F' D R2 F' L' F' R' U' 
7. 15.82 F2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R D R' U2 F' D U2 
8. 16.96 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' U' L2 F D' F R F L2 R' 
9. (15.16) D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U L F2 L' F L F2 U L R' B 
10. 16.08 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 R D F' U F' U' L' U R 
11. 16.70 R' U B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B' U L' R2 U R' B' U' 
12. 18.16 R U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F L2 B U L' B L' B2 R2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2015)

OH

stats: (hide)
number of times: 57/57
best time: 13.46
worst time: 22.84

current avg5: 18.06 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 15.91 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 17.71 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 16.99 (σ = 2.11)

current avg50: 17.66 (σ = 1.57)
best avg50: 17.60 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 17.73 (σ = 1.71)
session mean: 17.77

consistent me is consistent...


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 8, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-7
avg of 5: 7.21

Time List:
1. (9.48) B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F U2 L' F' D2 R' U' F' D' R2 
2. 7.15 D' R2 B' R' B D R2 F R F U2 D2 B' R2 F U2 F' B2 L2 
3. 7.18 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 B F' L B2 F' D' F2 L R D' 
4. 7.30 L' D2 F U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 L' D2 U L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 
5. (6.49) R F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' L D B R F D' L' U' F


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 8, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-7
> avg of 5: 7.21
> 
> Time List:
> ...



that donsistency though O_O


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2015)

OH PB ao12
Average of 12: 16.42
1. 17.15 R' L D' B' U2 R U' L B' D B R2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 B R2 B U2 
2. 15.70 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D' U' L D' B D2 L' B' R' 
3. 17.04 U2 D' F2 B U' R2 B' R D' F2 L2 F R2 L2 F U2 D2 F L2 F2 
4. 15.39 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 B R' D B2 D' R2 B2 L' 
5. 17.25 F' R B' L U F2 D2 F R' L' U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' 
6. 15.65 R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 U' L D2 B R U2 L2 D2 U 
7. 16.76 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L' U F L U R2 D' F D2 
8. (18.96) U R F R F2 B' L2 F L U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
9. (12.77) R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 B2 L' R B' D' R2 D' F' R2 U' B2 
10. 15.83 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 F L B' R2 B2 D' L2 D' U' 
11. 17.19 R2 F U2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' D L' D' U L' R' F2 L' D F' 
12. 16.21 F2 R D2 L F B' L F' U' R2 B D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 D2 L2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2015)

OH PB ao12
Average of 12: 16.42
1. 17.15 R' L D' B' U2 R U' L B' D B R2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 B R2 B U2 
2. 15.70 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D' U' L D' B D2 L' B' R' 
3. 17.04 U2 D' F2 B U' R2 B' R D' F2 L2 F R2 L2 F U2 D2 F L2 F2 
4. 15.39 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 B R' D B2 D' R2 B2 L' 
5. 17.25 F' R B' L U F2 D2 F R' L' U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' 
6. 15.65 R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 U' L D2 B R U2 L2 D2 U 
7. 16.76 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L' U F L U R2 D' F D2 
8. (18.96) U R F R F2 B' L2 F L U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
9. (12.77) R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 B2 L' R B' D' R2 D' F' R2 U' B2 
10. 15.83 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 F L B' R2 B2 D' L2 D' U' 
11. 17.19 R2 F U2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' D L' D' U L' R' F2 L' D F' 
12. 16.21 F2 R D2 L F B' L F' U' R2 B D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 D2 L2

EDIT: whoa
number of times: 53/53
best time: 12.42
worst time: 22.55

current avg5: 18.70 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 15.50 (σ = 0.92)

current avg12: 18.08 (σ = 2.13)
best avg12: 16.04 (σ = 1.86)

current avg50: 17.47 (σ = 1.58)
best avg50: 17.33 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 17.43 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 17.38


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2015)

I'm going to double post. Because wtf is happening to my 2H
number of times: 106/106
best time: 8.99
worst time: 16.98

current avg5: 11.38 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 10.98 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 12.02 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 11.25 (σ = 0.63)

current avg50: 11.81 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 11.66 (σ = 0.93)

current avg100: 11.85 (σ = 1.03)
best avg100: 11.85 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 11.89 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 11.92


----------



## Iggy (May 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm going to double post. Because wtf is happening to my 2H
> number of times: 106/106
> best time: 8.99
> worst time: 16.98
> ...



Wat, nice!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
avg of 5: 9.46

Time List:
1. 7.96 B2 D2 L F2 L U2 R2 B2 R B2 D' R' U2 B' U F2 L' F2 D2 R' 
2. (6.79) L2 U' B U' B2 R2 D F2 B' R D L2 F2 D L2 B2 U D 
3. (11.22) U2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' D' B D2 U R2 D2 R' U L 
4. 11.07 F2 U' F U L' F' B2 D R B R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 
5. 9.34 F U2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D' L U2 L' U R' F D B' L'

All were fullstep, counting 7 wtf


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wat, nice!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
> avg of 5: 9.46
> ...


such consistency


----------



## Iggy (May 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> such consistency



ikr


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 8, 2015)

3rd best ao5 ever, all NL, 8.09 with ~4.3 f2l and stupid nperm -_-

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
avg of 5: 8.95

Time List:
1. 8.77 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 F R2 F' D' F' D L' B' D' U' B' R2 D2 
2. 8.90 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 L' U2 B D2 B' D F D' U' R' F 
3. (8.09) U2 D L' D R' F' L' F R' U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 
4. (17.76) D F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 B L B2 L R' D' R B L2 U2 
5. 9.17 D B' L2 D L' F' R' F2 D R2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 B2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 3rd best ao5 ever, all NL, 8.09 with ~4.3 f2l and stupid nperm -_-
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
> avg of 5: 8.95
> ...



Nice 17


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice 17


 haha

extended to this:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
avg of 12: 9.81

Time List:
1. 8.77 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 F R2 F' D' F' D L' B' D' U' B' R2 D2 
2. 8.90 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 L' U2 B D2 B' D F D' U' R' F 
3. (8.09) U2 D L' D R' F' L' F R' U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 
4. (17.76) D F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 B L B2 L R' D' R B L2 U2 
5. 9.17 D B' L2 D L' F' R' F2 D R2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 
6. 9.38  L2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F D U2 B2 L R' B F' L F' 
7. 13.22 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' F U2 B D B2 L B' L2 F2 
8. 10.32 D B2 L2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L2 D2 L U2 B' U' L' D R' F' D2 B F' 
9. 8.80 U2 F2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D' B' R' F' U F2 D' F R2 D' 
10. 10.32 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F D2 L D2 L2 D U' L U2 B 
11. 9.52 F L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B R2 U F D R' B' 
12. 9.66 L' D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' B R' U B D R' F' R2 D F'

whoops, could have been pb without that stupid 13 -_-


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 8, 2015)

2 clock pbs, single and ao5, counting 9 
pb single by .79, which I think is a big jump

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
avg of 5: 10.56

Time List:
1. 10.87 UR1- DR1+ UL1- U2+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 DR4+ UL4- R5+ L2+ UR DL UL 
2. 9.63 DR5+ U2- R4+ D2- ALL5+ y2 UR3+ DR2- DL3+ UL5+ U4- R4+ L5+ DR UL 
3. (8.32) UR1- DR4- R3+ D5+ L2+ y2 UR5+ DR5+ U3- R3- D3- DR 
4. (11.34) UR3+ DL4- U2- R1- D3- L5+ ALL1- y2 UR5- DR3+ DL5+ D3+ L5+ UR DL UL 
5. 11.17 UR5+ UL2- U6+ D1+ L1- y2 DR5+ DL5+ UL5- U6+ R3- UR DL


----------



## mafergut (May 8, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> first sub17!
> 
> avg of 12: 16.96
> 
> ...



I cannot catch you!
GJ

By the way, new PB Non-lucky single:
10. 14.23 L R2 B R2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' F' L2 D2 B2 L' U2 B

EDIT: Reconstruction

x2 y // Inspection
*L'* D B' D F2 // X-Cross
y' L' U' L U y L' U' L
y' L U2 L'
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
OLL
T-perm

Edit2: Fixed reconstruction


----------



## TDM (May 8, 2015)

mafergut said:


> By the way, new PB Non-lucky single:
> 10. 14.23 L R2 B R2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' F' L2 D2 B2 L' U2 B
> 
> EDIT: Reconstruction
> ...


Congrats! But... your solution doesn't work.


----------



## mafergut (May 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Congrats! But... your solution doesn't work.



1st move should be L' instead of L


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 8, 2015)

good pyra avg12 with 4.06 avg5, second best and 2nd best single

6.28	L' B R L' B' R' U R U' B' R r' l b'
4.50	B' L' R' U B' U' B' U' B' R L' u' r l'
4.86	B' R U B U' R' U L U' R' U r l b'
1.99	B' R L U' B' U B R' L' B L' b
8.53	R' B L B' U L' U B L B R' u' r'
4.30	B' R U B U' R' B' L' U L B' u' r'
3.21	B U' L' B U' L U' B' R' B' L u' l'
4.68	U' R' U' L' B L' R' L' U B U' l' b'
6.25	R' L U' L' B R B' U' B' U' L u' r' l' b'
5.56	R' B' R' L' U L' U' L' U' B' U' r'
5.61	B U L' R L R L R U B L' r l b
3.68	B' L' U B' U' R L' U B L' U u b'


----------



## mafergut (May 8, 2015)

3x3 Ao50 PB (19.68) two days in a row!!!

And, again, no PB Ao100. If I had not started to get nervous and done a DNF and several sup-22s towards the very end I could have managed to beat it. Also I was on 19.4x average around solve 40 and, again, got nervous and spoiled what could have been a super Ao50.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 14.23
worst: 24.46

mean of 3
current: 20.02 (s = 3.90)
best: 17.97 (s = 3.30)

avg of 5
current: 19.34 (s = 1.43)
best: 18.04 (s = 1.98)

avg of 12
current: 20.73 (s = 2.13)
best: 18.75 (s = 0.87)

avg of 50
current: 20.26 (s = 1.68)
*best: 19.68* (s = 1.51)

avg of 100
current: 20.00 (s = 1.59)
best: 20.00 (s = 1.59)

Average: 20.00 (s = 1.59)
Mean: 19.94

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 20.00 R B2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 D' B D2 F L U2 B D L' U2 
2. 20.04 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R' B2 L' U' F2 L' D' F R' D 
3. 20.51 F2 D F' L' B' U F R2 F U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' 
4. 19.84 F2 U R F L F B' L' D R B2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 
5. 20.35 U2 F U2 B U2 B2 L2 B L2 F U' L D' U2 L F2 R2 F L' D' 
6. 20.54 L' D' F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' 
7. 18.82 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' F' D R F' U' L F R B U' 
8. 20.46 D2 L2 B U' F' B D' F' U2 B2 D2 L U2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 B 
9. 19.22 B2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U L2 B R D' R2 U2 L' F2 
10. 14.23[X-Cross full-step PB] L R2 B R2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' F' L2 D2 B2 L' U2 B 
11. 21.39 F L D F2 U2 B' U B' D R2 U2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 B2 R' B2 L' 
12. 19.14 L D2 R' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R F2 L2 B R B' L' U B2 D2 L' D 
13. 15.75 U' B' D2 U2 R2 B R2 B F2 D2 F2 R' D F U2 L2 D2 F D2 L' 
14. 21.94 D' U' B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U2 F R2 D' U' L' R D' L2 U F2 
15. 21.82 B2 U' L F R' L2 F2 U R' L' F2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 L F' 
16. 21.08 U' R U R2 U L F' L2 B' R2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F' 
17. 20.14 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F R2 F U' F2 L' D U2 B' L U R2 U' 
18. 19.96 F' U2 L' F' D' L2 U R' U' B' D2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R F2 R 
19. 22.10 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' B' D B2 R D2 L' U2 R B' 
20. 14.51[PLL skip] F2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 D R' B' U B F D2 B' D L' 
21. 18.34 F' L' D2 B2 L2 R B2 R F2 B' D' L F2 U' B U2 R F' 
22. 22.11 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F' D L R2 B2 R' B2 D L F R 
23. 17.52 U2 B2 D' L F' B' R' U' R F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 R B' 
24. 19.31 R U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' R' D L2 F R F L U B' 
25. 22.47 D2 R' F B U2 R U' R2 F' L' R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D 
26. 17.04 U2 B2 F U2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F L B D' F R2 U2 F' L' 
27. 19.44 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D2 U L2 U' R2 B' U' L' D U2 R B2 F' D2 R 
28. 19.99 D U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F R F' D L' U2 R' U' F' U 
29. 21.12 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D' U2 R' D' L U F' R' U2 L' B' F' 
30. 19.99 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' D' L' R' B F U2 R B D 
31. 18.85 F' U L F' D' B2 U' B' R F' B2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 
32. 20.91 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R B2 D U2 B R' D' 
33. 18.10 B' L2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 U' R D' R' B L B2 L U B' 
34. 17.69 L D2 B2 R D2 R B2 R' U2 L' F' D2 L2 B L' U2 L2 B2 D' R' 
35. 19.63 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 F R D' L B' D2 L2 F2 D 
36. 17.99 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 R F2 L B U L F' U2 L2 R2 
37. 19.38 U' B2 L B2 D2 R F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' U B L' U R' B' F2 D' U 
38. 19.03 L F2 R' B2 L D2 B2 L U2 B2 F2 D F' R' U' R' F' L' F D2 
39. 17.53 R D2 L R U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 D' B D L2 U' B2 L D2 
40. 20.04 D2 R2 F D2 L2 F L2 B2 F2 U' B F' D2 B L' U2 R2 B F' 
41. 19.32 R F' D' F' R2 F' D' F' U' F' U2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B 
42. 17.32 L R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 U F R F R2 U R' D' R' 
43. 20.71 F L U F U D B' R U' L' U2 R2 U D2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 
44. 22.56 U B L2 U' D' L' D' B' R U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 U2 L D2 U' 
45. 17.08 F U2 F U2 B' R2 F D2 L2 F' U' F2 D F' R' B2 D L' U2 F U' 
46. 22.31 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B2 F R' F2 R2 U' L F2 D2 L2 D' 
47. 19.59 F' R B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R' U' L F2 R2 B F' R 
48. 23.75 L D2 L2 R B2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L B D U L2 U2 B D' U' L U 
49. 19.87 F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L' U' L2 U R2 U F' D L' F' 
50. 22.23 B' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B F' D' B' L U' B2 D B2 F' R B' 
51. 22.33 F' B' L F U' R2 D2 R' B' R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 F 
52. 19.33 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L D2 U' R' B' D R' D R2 
53. 18.43 F U2 B L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L U' B' R' B' D R' D' F L2 
54. 20.69 U2 L2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 L B F' L2 U' R2 U L' R2 D2 
55. 19.00 B L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U B' D' U' F' R2 F2 L' F' 
56. 21.99 R' F2 U B' L F B L' U2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R' 
57. 18.69 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 R D R2 F2 L' F2 L B' D 
58. 18.70 R U2 F U B' D' B R2 D2 F R' B2 R L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R F2 U2 
59. 18.82 U' L B' D B2 D' B D F R L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L D 
60. 21.22 R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U F' D' L2 B2 R U L2 B' F2 
61. 20.17 L U2 L D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D' U2 R' U2 R' B2 D' B 
62. 16.99 U F' U2 F' L2 B D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 R B2 D B2 L R2 B2 D' U 
63. 18.06 U2 R D R2 D' F2 B' D' B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D 
64. 23.32 F2 D' R' L2 F' L2 F L B' R U L2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 
65. 19.24 R' D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' B R2 D F2 L' B' D2 L' F2 
66. 22.14 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 L F2 D B' L F' D' L U B2 
67. 19.16 F2 L2 D' R F' L B' R' D' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R L' U2 R F2 D2 
68. 20.91 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R D2 B2 L' R B L U B R2 
69. 19.06 U' R B2 D' F' R' L' B U R' L U2 L' D2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 R' U' 
70. 23.66 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R D F U' R U' F R2 
71. 20.82 U2 L U2 B U' R2 L' D B U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' D2 F2 L' 
72. 19.42 D R2 D F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B L' F2 L B2 R2 D U' R' F2 
73. 19.29 B' R F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' R F' U R2 F2 L 
74. 18.42 L' D2 U2 F L2 D2 B' D2 B F' U' R U L D L' B L' F 
75. 19.68 R L' F2 L2 U B' D F' U2 R' F2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 
76. 16.90 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U' F' L' D' R' U L F D F' U2 
77. 19.88 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L D' F2 R' U' F U2 L2 
78. 22.63 D R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L R F' L2 U2 B2 U' F' L F2 
79. 23.75 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D' F L F D' L' B 
80. 23.26 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B' U' L' R D' B F' U R' D' 
81. 18.31 U D2 L' D B2 R' U2 D' F2 D F' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B' U2 
82. 21.89 D' B2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 R2 F' R F2 R B' U L' R' D' 
83. 18.24 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' U' L2 F L' U' F D F' L' 
84. 21.40 B R' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' F D2 R2 D' B F' U2 F D2 
85. 19.28 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R U' R F2 U F D 
86. 21.91 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U R' U' F' L' D' B F U' B D' 
87. 21.12 U B2 F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 R U' F D' B' D U' F2 U 
88. 17.95 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 U B F' U B' D2 B2 L U L2 
89. 19.91 D F2 L' B2 L D2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D' R2 U2 L B' D2 F 
90. 20.04 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L D2 F' D' R2 B' R D2 B2 D B U2 
91. 22.48 L' D2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 R B2 U' B2 R' B2 U' R' D' F2 L 
92. DNF(2.49) R' D2 B D2 B L2 R2 B F2 R2 F' R D B L2 U' B2 D2 B2 
93. 23.40 R2 F D2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' L U2 L' B L2 R U2 F2 R' U B' 
94. 20.66 D2 L2 B F U2 F' D2 B' D2 F R' D' R F2 D R2 D B2 R F' 
95. 18.37 D2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 B' R F D U R' D2 U 
96. 20.99 F2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 R F2 L U2 B U R D L' B2 F' U L2 D2 
97. 18.55 D R' U2 F R' L' U2 L B' L' B2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 
98. 24.46 U' D2 F L2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' F' D' F U' F2 D' F 
99. 18.48 F' R' F' B2 R2 F U L D B' L U2 F2 R U2 L F2 B2 L B2 
100. 17.13 F' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F L D' R' D' F' U' B' D2 F


----------



## SirWaffle (May 8, 2015)

Average of 5: 8.84
1. (11.71) U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L U B' R F2 L' B2 
2. 8.69 R2 B2 U F D2 B R' L B' U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 
3. (8.21) R' B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 R' D R B' L' R2 F' D B L 
4. 8.79 D2 L2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 D' B2 R2 U' L F2 D L' B' 
5. 9.03 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 B U' R2 B' L2 R2 F' R D L


----------



## Chree (May 8, 2015)

mafergut said:


> 3x3 Ao50 PB (19.68) two days in a row!!!
> ...
> single
> best: 14.23
> worst: 24.46



Worst solve still sub25. Nice work! Good improvement.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 8, 2015)

What just happened..
Pyraminx
Ao12: 3.64
Ao5: 3.25
1-5 is Ao5
1. 3.28
2. 4.54
3. 3.2
4. 3.28
5. 3.14 
6. 3.49
7. 3.42
8. 3.43
9. (5.29)
10. 3.79
11. 3.6
12 4.4
EOS could be fun..


----------



## mafergut (May 8, 2015)

Chree said:


> Worst solve still sub25. Nice work! Good improvement.



Thanks! I hope I can keep improving at this pace!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 8, 2015)

clock pb ao5 and ao12  lol scramble at 9.06, first 5 solves make up a 10.24 ao5  that consistency though (good for me)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
avg of 12: 11.27

Time List:
1. 10.19 UR6+ DR5+ U3+ y2 UR2- DR2+ DL1- R2+ D3+ ALL3- DR DL UL 
2. 12.19 UR6+ DR5+ U2- R6+ D4- L2+ ALL4- y2 UR4+ DR3- DL3- R4- D3- DR DL UL 
3. 10.18 UR1- DR2+ DL6+ UL1- R1- D5+ y2 UR5- DR1- U3+ L3- DL UL 
4. (9.06) U6+ R6+ ALL3+ y2 UR2+ DR6+ DL3- UL3+ R4- D1- L1+ ALL2- DR DL 
5. 10.34 UR4- DR3+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 UR6+ DL4- U5- R4+ D1+ L6+ DL 
6. 10.56 UR6+ DR1+ DL3+ U1+ R3+ D5+ ALL4- y2 UR2- DR4- DL2+ U5+ R6+ UR 
7. (DNF(13.95)) DR1+ DL2+ U1- R2- D1- y2 UR5+ DR3- DL3- UL4+ L4- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
8. 11.72 UR2+ DL1- UL3- U5- R2+ D1- L1+ y2 DR5+ DL2+ U4+ L1+ UR DL UL 
9. 11.59 UR5- UL6+ U5- R4+ D5- L2- ALL1+ y2 UR1- DR5+ DL3+ U2- L1+ UR DR DL UL 
10. 12.21 UR5- DL1+ UL5+ U1+ R1- ALL5+ y2 DR4- UL5+ U3+ R5+ D2- DR 
11. 10.83 UR1+ DR1- UL5+ U5+ R3- D1+ ALL4+ y2 UR4- DR4+ DL1+ L5+ DL 
12. 12.93 UR4- DR5+ UL5- R1+ D3+ L6+ y2 UR3- DR1- DL5- U4- R5+ DR DL UL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 8, 2015)

what....

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
solves/total: 4/5

single
best: 9.27
worst: 1:02.95

mean of 3
current: 12.33 (σ = 3.39)
best: 12.33 (σ = 3.39)

avg of 5
current: 30.22 (σ = 28.42)
best: 30.22 (σ = 28.42)

Average: 30.22 (σ = 28.42)
Mean: 24.98

Time List:
1. 1:02.95 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 D B2 D2 B' D R U2 L D2 L2 D B' D 
2. DNF(12.06) B2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F L' F2 D U' L' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 
3. 9.27 U' B' D2 B D2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 B L' B' L' D B' R2 D2 L U' 
4. 15.98 U' F D2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F D R F' U2 R D L' F2 D 
5. 11.73 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D R2 L F D B' R2 U' F R' F L'


----------



## cashis (May 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what....



PB!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 8, 2015)

cashis said:


> PB!



hahaha i wish...\)


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what....
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
> solves/total: 4/5
> ...



This happened to me in 2x2 yesterday but the pop was 3 minutes. Because of that, my session mean increased from sub-6 to 9


----------



## AlexMaass (May 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
avg of 12: 3.08

Time List:
2.64, 2.71, 2.19, 3.46, 2.95, 4.92, (6.25), 3.26, 3.02, 3.73, 1.94, (1.67)'
counting 4.92 ;-;

so yeah I got a new moyu pyraminx and it feels great, 1 or 2 of the tips are sluggish though, I over lubed them lol


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

sub-1 standard deviation again...
number of times: 50/50
best time: 8.52
worst time: 16.62

current avg5: 12.00 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 10.88 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 12.26 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 11.55 (σ = 1.00)

current avg50: 11.95 (σ = 0.95)
best avg50: 11.95 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 11.95 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 12.00

EDIT: 
My OH is getting crazy what is this
number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.13
worst time: 20.69

current avg5: 16.16 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 15.20 (σ = 1.31)

current avg12: 16.95 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 16.33 (σ = 1.50)

current avg50: 16.93 (σ = 1.38)
best avg50: 16.93 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 16.93 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 16.90


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 9, 2015)

Forgot to post this yesterday

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-8
avg of 12: 7.65

Time List:
1. 7.15 D' R2 B' R' B D R2 F R F U2 D2 B' R2 F U2 F' B2 L2 
2. 7.18 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 B F' L B2 F' D' F2 L R D' 
3. 7.30 L' D2 F U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 L' D2 U L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 
4. (6.49) R F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' L D B R F D' L' U' F 
5. (9.51) B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 B R2 D' L B D' R' B D' F 
6. 7.60 L2 U F2 D' B R D' L2 F' D2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 U R2 D' 
7. 8.03 B2 U2 R2 B' F R2 B' D2 F R D' B' U' L D' L2 R2 F D2 
8. 7.60 R' D L' B2 D2 L2 F L D' L2 F U2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U 
9. 7.68 B R D' R' U2 L2 U' L' U2 F' R2 F D2 F R2 B R2 D2 B2 D' 
10. 8.01 B F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' L D2 R B2 L' B U' L2 B' 
11. 7.56 R' B' U' B U2 L' U' F D F2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 B 
12. 8.39 R B' R2 D' B2 L' U F L B R U2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 F2


----------



## Iggy (May 9, 2015)

My first avg1000

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-9
solves/total: 999/1000

single
best: 6.79
worst: 19.39

mean of 3
current: 11.03 (σ = 1.14)
best: 8.45 (σ = 1.95)

avg of 5
current: 11.60 (σ = 0.34)
best: 9.00 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 12
current: 11.33 (σ = 1.06)
best: 9.87 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 50
current: 11.01 (σ = 0.92)
best: 10.54 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 100
current: 11.13 (σ = 1.02)
best: 10.65 (σ = 1.08)

avg of 1000
current: 10.92 (σ = 1.12)
best: 10.92 (σ = 1.12)

Average: 10.92 (σ = 1.12)
Mean: 10.97

There were 15 sub 8s in there, most of them were fullstep (including the 6.79). There were a few sub 10 avg12s too. I think I'm sub 11 now

All done on a Hualong I received two days ago


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

Iggy said:


> My first avg1000
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-9
> solves/total: 999/1000
> ...



999/1000 and the worst single isnt DNF?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1:26 5x5 ao12. Not bad
> AoChuang>huachuang


You missed overtaking me by a few hours. My PB AO12 was 1:26 or 1:27. I broke it yesterday. 

1:19 AO5, 1:23 AO12. Comp tomorrow.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> You missed overtaking me by a few hours. My PB AO12 was 1:26 or 1:27. I broke it yesterday.
> 
> 1:19 AO5, 1:23 AO12. Comp tomorrow.



Now its a 1:23 ao12. heh
and 1:21 ao5
come at me


----------



## Iggy (May 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 999/1000 and the worst single isnt DNF?



Idk, cstimer states the worst single as the worst non-DNF solve. I don't think this affects the statistics though

Also, rolled the avg1000 to 10.89



guysensei1 said:


> Now its a 1:23 ao12. heh
> and 1:21 ao5
> come at me



gogo sub 1:20 average at foon yew open



IRNjuggle28 said:


> You missed overtaking me by a few hours. My PB AO12 was 1:26 or 1:27. I broke it yesterday.
> 
> 1:19 AO5, 1:23 AO12. Comp tomorrow.



Good luck for your comp!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

Iggy said:


> gogo sub 1:20 average at foon yew open


I hope this is actually possible. I just slightlyswitched the way I solve centers pretty recently.

Also I need to make a video of 5x5 soon 

EDIT:
current avg5: 1:24.88 (σ = 3.43)

current avg12: 1:24.88 (σ = 4.13)

session avg: 1:24.88 (σ = 3.86)

I have done it.


----------



## Iggy (May 9, 2015)

ttw-ed with 3 ERs holders just now (one is a WR holder too) - Bennet Wichmann, Przemek and Jonatan Klosko


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

ouch ouch ouch 5x5 hurts
number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:13.74
worst time: 1:36.36

current avg5: 1:20.10 (σ = 1.26)
best avg5: 1:20.10 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 1:23.44 (σ = 5.05)
best avg12: 1:23.25 (σ = 4.99)

current avg50: 1:24.77 (σ = 3.94)
best avg50: 1:24.77 (σ = 3.94)

session avg: 1:24.77 (σ = 3.94)
session mean: 1:24.69


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 9, 2015)

pyraminx: on cam, close to PB

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-9
avg of 12: 4.60

Time List:
1. 4.17 U R B' L' R' B' U R r' b' u' 
2. 4.54 L' U' R' B L' U' R' U' L l r' b 
3. 5.31 U' B U' R B R L R l' r' b u' 
4. 4.07 U R' U' B' U' R' U B R l' r' b' u 
5. 4.74 U L B' L U' B R U B l' b u 
6. 4.37 U R' B R' L' U R L' U' b u 
7. 4.91 L B' L' B' L R' B U l' b 
8. 4.82 L B' U' L' B L' R' B b' 
9. (3.50) L' B L U' B' R' U L' l' 
10. (12.62) B' U' B' L' R U' B' R l u 
11. 5.42 U' R' U' B' L' B L' R l r' u 
12. 3.62 U R L R L R' U' R l' b' u

+ this one, third sub2, second best, on cam aswell:

1.98 U R' B R B' U' L' R' l' u'

now my best pyra singles are 1.97 1.98 and 1.99 xD

Edit: I realised a lot of people have links in their signature, and a youtube video appears or so. But how can I give this link a name, so like when you would click on my "Official 48.97 Megaminx Single!", youtube opens the video? I hope my english isn't too bad for this question xD


----------



## cashis (May 9, 2015)

1. 9.51 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 B2 F R' D L F' R U' B2 L U' 
2. (14.82) L2 U2 B2 R' B L' U' D' R B L2 U' D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' 
3. 10.08 D R2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F L2 D' R D' L' U' L' B2 F' 
4. 10.64 D R2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 B' D' B L' U' B' F' R D2 U' 
5. 10.72 R' D2 F2 U L2 F2 R L2 U F B' D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 U2 
6. (9.47) D' L2 R2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L' D B' D' F D2 B2 U' L F 
7. 11.28 R F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L D2 L D' R D2 F' D2 R D' L2 F' L2
of these seven solves, any 5 consecutive solves are a 10.48 avg. pretty cool. pb, too.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 9, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I realised a lot of people have links in their signature, and a youtube video appears or so. But how can I give this link a name, so like when you would click on my "Official 48.97 Megaminx Single!", youtube opens the video? I hope my english isn't too bad for this question xD



Select the text you want and click this button, and type in the URL of your video.


----------



## Wilhelm (May 9, 2015)

Square-1: 18.304 Avg5 and 19.236 Avg12 woop woop


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 9, 2015)

second best ever

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-9
avg of 5: 2.05

Time List:
1. 2.11 F2 R F2 R' F R2 F R U' 
2. 2.12 R' U F R' F' U R2 U' R2 U' 
3. (6.86) R2 U F R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 
4. 1.94 F R' U' R2 F' R U' R' U' 
5. (1.27) R F2 U2 F' R F2 U R U'


----------



## AlexMaass (May 10, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=933&cat=4&rnd=1


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 10, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=933&cat=4&rnd=1



Ayyy!!! Gratz to kevin!


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2015)

OH

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-10
avg of 12: 19.22

Time List:
1. 19.83 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F R' D2 U F U2 L' R2 U F2 
2. 18.77 D' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 L R F D' R2 U2 B F L' 
3. 20.06 L U' R U2 R2 F' R D' L' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F L2 B 
4. 20.97 R' F' U2 F D R' F' D R' D2 R2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 
5. (21.41) U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 F D' R F' U F2 L2 B R B2 R 
6. 17.97 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L D2 B' R D' U2 B' L D' F D2 F 
7. 17.17 U' R F D F R F L D F2 R' B2 R' B2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 B2 
8. 19.02 F2 U' L2 F' L2 B' L' F U B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 
9. 21.25 R2 F' U2 B D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L' F L B L' R D B2 R2 
10. (16.03) L F2 U2 F' L2 B' D R U B2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 
11. 19.56 U R' D' F2 B U' D2 F U D2 B L2 F U2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 
12. 17.57 R2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B L' B D L D' R D2 F' U2 R2

Hualongj



AlexMaass said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=933&cat=4&rnd=1



gj Kevin! About time he broke that average


----------



## CubeCow (May 10, 2015)

Sub 40 non handscramble solve


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=927&cat=5&rnd=1

Getting closer to the WR


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=927&cat=5&rnd=1
> 
> Getting closer to the WR



No feliks. Bad feliks. Leave big cubes as kevin's legacy plz.


----------



## Tim Major (May 10, 2015)

28 official FMC with extremely professional FMC techniques


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2015)

is my left hand OH good
Session average: 29.04
1. 27.00 F2 U2 D B2 L' F D R B D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 
2. 26.67 L' U D' F2 B' L F L2 F' R U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 
3. (24.49) B2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R' F L2 U B' R2 F' L' U2 F' 
4. 29.87 B' U' B D' B2 D2 L B' R U' R2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 
5. 29.44 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 R' D' B2 F2 U2 L2 B F' 
6. 31.27 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' F2 R F' U' B L2 D U2 F2 
7. 27.73 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U L' B2 D F' D L2 D' U2 R2 
8. (32.35) L F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R D2 B' R F' L' D2 F' U' B' R2 U2 
9. 29.78 L2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L U R2 B2 U B' F2 R' D2 L' 
10. 29.57 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 L R' D F' L F2 U B2 L R 
11. 29.92 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F2 U' L' D R F U2 L2 D' U' L' 
12. 29.18 L B2 L D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R B' L R' D' B' U' F' L2 B' D2


----------



## penguinz7 (May 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> is my left hand OH good
> Session average: 29.04
> 1. 27.00 F2 U2 D B2 L' F D R B D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2
> 2. 26.67 L' U D' F2 B' L F L2 F' R U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2
> ...



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=927&cat=13&rnd=2
Yep


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=927&cat=13&rnd=2
> Yep



no go away


----------



## joshsailscga (May 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> is my left hand OH good
> Session average: 29.04
> 1. 27.00 F2 U2 D B2 L' F D R B D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2
> 2. 26.67 L' U D' F2 B' L F L2 F' R U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2
> ...



Better than me and left is my dominant hand for OH. lol I've got to step it up


----------



## penguinz7 (May 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> no go away


I'm sorry..
Never knew you did OH right handed. I do too, but my times are much closer to your LH times..


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I'm sorry..
> Never knew you did OH right handed. I do too, but my times are much closer to your LH times..



Nah I was just kidding 

I practice left hand OH simply because sometimes my right hand gets too tired to OH. (I tire out after 50 solves)


----------



## penguinz7 (May 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nah I was just kidding
> 
> I practice left hand OH simply because sometimes my right hand gets too tired to OH. (I tire out after 50 solves)



Ahh yes that happens.. 
Random question, how do you execute R,U algs? Do you use L,U algs for most, or do you execute it differently? (I execute most LL algs holding LL on left)


----------



## Suzuha (May 10, 2015)

7. 17.88 D B' D2 U2 F L2 B' D2 B D B U' F' U' F' L' U F 
8. 18.75 B2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B R' F2 R2 B' F' D' R' D' 
9. 19.34 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 R' B2 F' L' B L' D U B U 
10. 16.71 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 B F' L' F2 D B' D U F R2 
11. 16.85 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 B' D2 U2 L2 U R2 U B' D2 B2 U' L' U2 B2 
12. 16.86 U' L' U' D2 B L U F2 R2 L F2 L U2 D2 L' D2 F2 L 
13. 17.81 B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 L U2 B' D F L2 R2 U' 
14. 19.63 F R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 L D2 U F2 U B' R' F U' R D' 
15. 16.65 F D' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 F R D' F' L2 F2 D F' L2 
16. 17.85 U D R2 L2 F U2 R' B2 U R U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U D2 F2 D 
17. 16.63 B2 L' D L F2 B2 U2 D L B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 B D2 
18. 19.16 R U R' L D2 R' U R U F B2 L2 F' D2 F' B2 U2 F' U2 D2
= 17.79
PB average of 12! Been getting a lot of sub 20 ao5's and ao12's, guess I'm sub 20 now.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Ahh yes that happens..
> Random question, how do you execute R,U algs? Do you use L,U algs for most, or do you execute it differently? (I execute most LL algs holding LL on left)


I mirror most of them. I do one U perm sideways (and some lefty OHers do this too I think). I do the 'right handed' fat sune, anti sune and double sune sideways. Some OLLs like R' U' F U R U R' F' R, I'm too lazy to learn another alg so I just do it sideways.

If/when I learn pi ZBLLs recognition I would do R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R sideways too.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I mirror most of them. I do one U perm sideways (and some lefty OHers do this too I think). I do the 'right handed' fat sune, anti sune and double sune sideways. Some OLLs like R' U' F U R U R' F' R, I'm too lazy to learn another alg so I just do it sideways.
> 
> If/when I learn pi ZBLLs, I would do one sideways too.



Alright, thanks.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 10, 2015)

yay 2nd in sum of single ranks, not bad, 1st is quite far away though


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> yay 2nd in sum of single ranks, not bad, 1st is quite far away though



Nice


----------



## Evan Liu (May 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice


Thanks!
Gotta improve those averages... and figure out how to 3bld better xD


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2015)

OH Average of 5: 14.32
1. 13.62 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L' D F' L F2 L2 D2 L2 R 
2. (18.64) D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D F' R' B D' L2 D' U' L' B2 
3. 14.87 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B U F2 R2 F2 U' L F' D' F' 
4. (12.15) R' F2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' F U2 B D' U2 R D U F R' 
5. 14.47 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F' D U' R B' F' R' F' D2 U 

this time all were fullstep except the 18.64 lol


----------



## Genesis (May 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH Average of 5: 14.32
> 1. 13.62 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L' D F' L F2 L2 D2 L2 R
> 2. (18.64) D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D F' R' B D' L2 D' U' L' B2
> 3. 14.87 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B U F2 R2 F2 U' L F' D' F'
> ...



NR next comp plz


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2015)

Genesis said:


> NR next comp plz


That's the plan. Although my chances of actually going are not great... I can't find transport.


----------



## Genesis (May 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> That's the plan. Although my chances of actually going are not great... I can't find transport.



=(
Organising one at the end of the year works too*hinthintnudgenudge*


----------



## onionhoney (May 10, 2015)

8.23, 7.48, 8.56, 8.71, (9.56), 8.71, 7.76, 8.79, 8.22, 8.57, 8.96, (7.11) = 8.40

Got this right after 2 warmup solves.  X-cross is really paying off.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 10, 2015)

2x2 PB ao50 and ao100

single: 1.08
ao5: 2.52
ao12: 2.66
ao50: 2.85
ao100: 2.94 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-10
avg of 100: 2.94

Time List:
1. 2.63 U' F' R U' R2 F U' R2 U 
2. 2.51 F2 R' F' R2 F' U F' U2 R' 
3. 3.10 U F2 R2 F' R' U2 F R' U' 
4. (4.50) R' U2 R' U F2 U' F U R U2 
5. (1.79) F' U' F' U R' U F R F2 
6. 3.53 F U' F' U2 F2 R' F' R' U' 
7. 2.72 U2 R' F2 U' F U2 F2 R F' 
8. 2.94 R' F U F R U' R F' U' 
9. 1.89 U' R F U R' F' U' F U' 
10. 3.18 U' R U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 
11. 3.17 U F2 U F' R U' F R' U 
12. 2.71 R2 U' F U2 F R' F2 U2 F' 
13. 3.02 U R' U' R2 U' R F' R' U' 
14. 2.58 R' U' R' U2 F U' R' F' R' 
15. 2.49 F U2 F' U2 F U' F2 R2 U 
16. 3.40 F' R2 F R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U' 
17. 2.49 R U R' U' F' R' U2 R U2 
18. 3.39 F' U R2 U R2 U2 F R' U 
19. 3.01 R2 F' U2 F R2 U' F' R' U 
20. (1.08) U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' 
21. 3.06 F' U2 F' R2 F' R F U' F2 
22. 2.77 U R F U' R2 U F' R2 F R' 
23. (1.84) F' U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R 
24. 3.13 R' U' R F U' R2 F U' R 
25. 3.15 U' R U2 F' R U F U2 R U' 
26. 3.68 F2 R2 U F R' F' U' R' U' 
27. (6.10) U2 R U' F2 U F2 R' F U 
28. 2.97 U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
29. (4.17) R U R' F' U R' U' R U' 
30. 3.27 U' R' F U' F' R F U' R2 
31. 2.91 U2 R F2 R U2 R U F U 
32. 3.73 R2 U2 F' U R2 U F2 R' U 
33. 2.69 F U R F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' 
34. 3.23 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U2 
35. 2.63 F' R' F2 U F2 R' U F2 R2 
36. 3.92 U R2 F U2 R2 F U' R U' 
37. 2.42 R2 F2 U' R' F U' R2 U R2 
38. 3.25 U' R2 F R2 F R2 U' R F2 
39. 2.81 R' U' R F' R F2 U R U' 
40. 3.31 U' R U' R U' F2 U2 F' R U' 
41. 2.24 U F R F2 U' F U R U 
42. 3.12 F2 U' R' U2 F U R' F2 R' U2 
43. 3.41 R2 U R' F U2 R' U' F2 U' 
44. 2.14 U' F' R2 U F R U R' U' 
45. 2.27 F U' F' U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' 
46. 3.86 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' 
47. 2.61 F' R' U2 R2 U' R U' F' U2 
48. 2.82 R2 F2 U2 R F R' U F2 U' 
49. 2.62 U2 F R2 F R2 U' F' U' F' R 
50. (4.58) R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R' F R' U' 
51. 2.14 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
52. 2.36 U R U2 F' U2 F' U F2 R' U' 
53. 3.22 R F U2 F' R U2 F' R F' 
54. 3.15 F' U2 F' U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 
55. 2.58 F R F2 R2 F2 U' R F' U' 
56. 2.29 F' U' R' U2 R' U F U2 R' 
57. 2.84 F R' U R2 F U2 F R' U2 
58. 2.09 U F' U F2 U' R U' F' U 
59. 3.41 U' F2 R' F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 
60. 2.79 U2 R2 U F R2 F R2 F' R2 
61. 2.44 U' F2 R F U F2 R F' R' 
62. 3.90 R F' R' F2 R F' U' R' U2 
63. 3.36 F' U R' U' F U2 R' F2 R U' 
64. 2.79 R U R2 F' R' F2 R U' R' 
65. 2.82 R U' F R2 F R2 U F' U2 
66. 2.66 R' F' U2 R2 F' U R' F U' 
67. 3.57 F' U F' U2 F2 U' R2 F' U' 
68. 2.91 F2 R F' U' F2 U2 R' F' R2 
69. 3.43 U F2 R' U' R F2 R2 U R2 
70. 2.69 F' U F' U R' F2 R2 F2 U' 
71. (4.45) R2 U R U2 F' U2 R2 F' U 
72. 2.56 F' R F R' F2 R U2 F U' 
73. 2.81 U2 R2 F2 R' U R U2 F2 R2 
74. (1.49) R' U2 F R' U R' U F' R2 U2 
75. 2.97 U' F R' F U' F U2 R2 U' 
76. 3.85 R' F' R2 F U' F R' U F' 
77. (1.81) R U R' F2 U F' R' F2 R' U' 
78. 3.30 R F R U2 F' R2 F' R' U 
79. 2.99 R2 F R2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
80. 3.48 U' R U R' U' F R2 F2 U2 
81. 2.40 R' F' U2 R F R2 F2 R' U2 
82. 2.13 U R2 U2 F R' U F U' R' 
83. 2.61 F2 U' R U R2 U F' R U 
84. 2.60 U2 F' R U2 R F' R2 F R U2 
85. 2.82 R' F R' U' R U' F R' U 
86. 2.55 R2 F' U2 R U' F2 R' F U 
87. 3.56 F2 R' F2 R F R' U' F U2 
88. 2.33 R' F' R U2 R' U F2 R' F2 
89. 4.03 F2 U' R' F R2 F U R' F2 
90. 2.77 U R2 F' U' F R' U2 R2 U2 
91. 3.85 U R' F U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 
92. 2.97 U2 R2 F2 U R F2 U' R U' 
93. 2.22 F2 R U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R U 
94. 2.37 R' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
95. 3.37 F2 R U2 R2 F R' U2 F' R' U' 
96. 2.56 F2 U' R' U' R2 F R U R2 
97. 3.78 U F U' F R2 F' R' U' R 
98. 3.47 R' F' R F2 U R' U2 F' R' 
99. 3.68 F2 R F2 R F2 U F U2 F 
100. 2.37 R U R U2 R2 F2 U' R U2


----------



## notfeliks (May 10, 2015)

Yay, 8.96 3x3 single. New PB after ages, and full step. Beat it by .13 and the TPS is probably a PB too.

When every case is a good one and lookahead is flawless, who needs a skip?



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: D2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' U B' R' D' L' B' L B'

x2
L' D' U' R' F D'
U L U' L'
U' R U R' U' y L U' L'
U2 L' U' L
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

60 moves in 8.96 = 6.69 ETPS


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2015)

6x6x6: 2:13.82, 2:18.81, 1:55.84, 2:12.24, 2:53.30

2:08.96 mo3, 2:14.96 ao5


----------



## imvelox (May 10, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> 6x6x6: 2:13.82, 2:18.81, 1:55.84, 2:12.24, 2:53.30
> 
> 2:08.96 mo3, 2:14.96 ao5



Nice, i didn't know you were able to sub2 it!


----------



## cashis (May 10, 2015)

did my first actual OH times, in honor of felik's maybe-WR.
I don't really do anything but 3x3, but I think I'll start trying at OH.

single: 19.41

ao5:


Spoiler: 26.91



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-10
avg of 5: 26.91

Time List:
1. (32.66) D' R2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' U' F' U B' F' L U R2 B' U' F 
2. (19.41) L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R2 U L' D B' L' B F2 D B F2 R2 
3. 24.35 F D2 R2 L2 F' D L F R L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 R2 L2 
4. 28.34 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R' B' L2 R D' B U L D' U2 
5. 28.05 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L' D2 R' B R2 D2 U' L' D B' L F'


ao12:


Spoiler: 27.91



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-10
avg of 12: 27.21
Time List:
1. (19.41) L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R2 U L' D B' L' B F2 D B F2 R2 
2. 24.35 F D2 R2 L2 F' D L F R L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 R2 L2 
3. 28.34 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R' B' L2 R D' B U L D' U2 
4. 28.05 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L' D2 R' B R2 D2 U' L' D B' L F' 
5. 30.28 U2 F' R2 F U2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 R U L2 B D2 R D B 
6. 26.65 D' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 R F D2 L D' F2 R U2 
7. 25.39 D B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 F R D U R2 B D2 B L' R 
8. (32.66) B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 D U' R U' B L2 F 
9. 26.35 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D F' L R F U L R' D' B L 
10. 29.29 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 U L B' R' D' B F2 R2 F R2 
11. 31.20 L' U2 L R2 D2 R U2 B2 L B2 R' U L U2 B D B U' R D 
12. 22.20 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U F2 R' D U2 L B' L2 D F' U' F2


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Nice, i didn't know you were able to sub2 it!


Thanks, this is my second sub 2 and pb


----------



## Suzuha (May 10, 2015)

First sub 20 CN solve.  (Green cross)
19.12 F' L2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L D2 L F R B2 D' F' U2 L' R2 F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 10, 2015)

yup, again 2x2 pbs 

avg100: 2.84
avg50: 2.82
avg12: 2.57, pb is 2.56 XD
avg5: 2.10 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-10
avg of 100: 2.86

Time List:
1. 2.23 U' R U' F R2 F' R2 U' F 
2. 2.86 R' F R2 F2 U F' R' U F2 U2 
3. 3.02 U F2 R' U R2 U F2 U' R' 
4. (1.46) R' F' R' F U2 F R' U2 R U2 
5. 2.77 F' U2 F R' U R U2 R2 U' 
6. 2.66 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U' F2 U F' 
7. 3.55 F2 U R2 F' U F2 U' R U2 
8. 2.65 F2 U' F2 U F' U2 F' U' R' 
9. 2.78 R U2 F U R U' R U2 R2 
10. 3.03 F2 R U F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 
11. 2.48 U' R F R2 U2 F' R U F' 
12. 3.44 U' R' F2 R' U2 R U' F' U 
13. 2.70 U F R F' R2 U F2 U' F U2 
14. 2.40 R' F' U2 F R' F U2 R2 F' 
15. (1.65) F' R U F' U' R U F' U 
16. 1.94 R U F2 U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' 
17. 3.20 R' U R2 F2 U2 F' U R U 
18. 1.95 F2 R' F U2 R' U R' F U2 
19. 3.15 R U F2 U' F U2 F R2 U' 
20. 2.38 U R2 F' R' F2 R U' F U 
21. (4.60) R2 U F U' F2 U F R2 U2 
22. 2.36 U' F' U F' R U' R2 F' U2 
23. 2.37 U2 R' F2 U R2 U' R' U F' 
24. 3.35 R2 U' R F2 U' F2 U' F2 U 
25. 2.61 U R2 F U F2 U F' R' F2 
26. (5.59+) U2 R2 F R' U F U' R U2 
27. 3.14 F R' U' F2 R F' R2 F U' 
28. 2.80 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 F R' U 
29. 2.48 R U' F U F R2 U R2 U 
30. 2.42 R' U F2 U' R F2 R U R 
31. (4.35) F U F2 U R U2 F' U2 F' 
32. 3.50 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' F U' 
33. 2.31 F R' U F2 R U' F' R' U' 
34. 2.52 U2 F' U' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
35. (1.43) F R U' F R F2 R U R' U' 
36. 3.96 F U2 F U' F' R' F2 R2 U2 
37. 2.77 R2 U2 F2 R F R2 F' R' U2 
38. 3.07 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U R' U' 
39. 2.98 U2 F' U F2 U R' U' R2 U2 
40. 2.97 F2 U2 F' R2 U R F U R2 
41. 3.65 F2 U' F R F' R F R' U' 
42. 3.01 R F2 R F2 U' R' F' R' F 
43. 2.52 F R2 U' F' U' R2 F R' U2 
44. 3.46 U R F' R2 U2 F' U R' F U' 
45. 2.54 U' F R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 F 
46. 3.01 F2 U F2 U' F R2 U' F' R 
47. 2.90 F2 U R' U' F R' F2 U F' 
48. 3.09 F U' R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R 
49. 2.85 R' F R2 U' F' R2 U F2 R' 
50. 2.30 F U2 R' F' U R U' F U' 
51. 2.76 F2 R' F' R U' F U' F R 
52. 2.53 R' F2 U' F R' U F' U2 R U' 
53. 2.74 F' U R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F 
54. 3.47 R' U2 F' R U' F R' F R U' 
55. (1.00) R' F U F U' F2 U' F' U' 
56. 2.85 F2 R U' F U' R2 U R U' 
57. 2.72 U R2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 
58. 2.65 F' U2 R2 F' U' R F R2 F2 U' 
59. 4.04 F2 U F2 U F U' F R' F' 
60. 3.92 U R F' R F U2 F U' F 
61. 2.38 U F U' F' R U2 R' U2 R U' 
62. 3.79 U2 F2 R2 F' R U2 R U R' 
63. 2.41 R' U F2 R' F' R' F R U' 
64. 2.38 R U F2 U R' F U' R' F U 
65. 3.05 F R' F2 R U' R F' R2 U' 
66. 2.90 R U F2 R F U' F2 U' R' 
67. 3.80 U' R2 U F' R' U R' F2 U' 
68. 3.18 F U R U' F U2 F R U 
69. 2.74 R F R U' F' U F' R2 U' 
70. 3.35 R' U' R2 F' U R U' F2 U' 
71. 3.14 R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U 
72. 2.61 R2 F R2 F' U F' R2 F U 
73. 3.17 R' U2 F R' U' R F U' F U' 
74. 3.93 R F R' U2 R F' R U R 
75. 2.80 U2 F2 U R U' R2 U F R2 U' 
76. 3.48 R F U2 F' R F2 R U R2 
77. 1.66 R' U F R F2 U F U2 R' 
78. 3.23 R' U2 F' U R F' U' R2 U 
79. 2.66 F R2 F' R' F R' U R' U' 
80. (4.40) R2 U R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R' 
81. 2.81 U F' U F' R' F2 R' F R 
82. 2.59 R2 U' R U' R F R F R' U 
83. 3.09 R U F' R2 F R' F2 R2 U' 
84. 1.91 F' U2 R2 F' R F' R F2 U2 
85. 1.93 R U' F R' U2 F2 R' F2 U 
86. 2.91 U' R U' F' R F' U' R' U' 
87. 4.29 R F' R2 F U2 R U2 F2 U2 
88. 2.54 F' R F2 U' F' U' R' F' R2 U' 
89. (5.88) R2 U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U' 
90. 2.95 R U F2 U F' R2 F' U' R 
91. 2.68 U2 F2 R U' F' U2 F R2 U' 
92. 2.74 U2 R U F2 R' F' R2 F' U' 
93. 2.68 U' R2 U R' F2 R' U R' F' 
94. 2.87 U2 F R F2 R' F R2 U' R' 
95. (1.17) F2 U F' U R F U' R' U' 
96. 3.74 F U R F U' F R U' R' 
97. 2.18 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' F' R U2 
98. 3.59 F2 R' U2 F' U R2 F' R' U' 
99. 1.80 F2 U R2 U' F U' F' U R2 U' 
100. 2.12 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' R F' R'


----------



## joshsailscga (May 10, 2015)

OH ao5, probably the most consistent counting times I've ever had.
32.41, 32.42, 32.38, 32.60, 29.04


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2015)

Average of 12: 7.73
1. 7.71 R2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' D L' F' L' D F U2
2. 9.18 B U2 R2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 D' B' F' L' F' L2 D2 R
3. 6.96 U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' D' L2 U2 F L B' R D U' L'
4. 7.66 D' L' D2 B L2 B' R L2 U L' F2 B2 R' B2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 U2
5. 8.00 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B R2 B F U' B F' U' B2 R B2 L' D' B
6. 7.77 L' R' U2 F2 L F2 R F2 R' U2 R' U F D' B2 R' U' R B' R2 U
7. 7.25 L2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L U' B2 F D2 F U2 L' D'
8. 7.39 B' D2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F R U2 R2 F' D B' D2 B' F2
9. 7.86 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 R' D' B U2 L B2 L U R'
10. (6.76) U2 R D2 F2 L U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F' L2 U F' D U' F2 L2 F2
11. (9.20) F' D2 B2 U F R' L' F R' B L' B2 R D2 B2 R U2 F2 B2 R2
12. 7.54 U F' U' F' D' R' B R2 U R F2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 

Also 5.26 PB single fullstep and 8.31 avg50


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 11, 2015)

WATWATWATWAT DID I JUST GET TWO PLL SKIPS IN A ROW????

18. 15.42 F' L2 D2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 R2 L' B' L2 D B' R' B' D L2 D 
19. 13.57 L F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U' R D2 L D2 L B L F

The 15 sucked though


----------



## guysensei1 (May 11, 2015)

Cool challenge on a 5x5:
Scramble using double layer turns only
then scramble using outer layer turns only.

Now solve it using outer layer turns to reduce it to double layer turns, then solve like a 3x3.

First try was 4:32.25


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 11, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-11
solves/total: 59/60

single
best: 13.57
worst: 22.41

mean of 3
current: 14.90 (σ = 1.21)
best: 14.90 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 5
current: 14.90 (σ = 1.21)
best: 14.90 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 12
current: 16.69 (σ = 1.56)
best: 16.69 (σ = 1.56)

avg of 50
current: 17.50 (σ = 1.61)
best: 17.50 (σ = 1.61)

Average: 17.79 (σ = 1.73)
Mean: 17.73

Time List:
1. 15.99 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L R F D2 R U L2 F2 D2 R' 
2. DNF(18.70) F2 D' U F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' R D' U' L' D2 R2 B L U2 L2 F 
3. 20.46 D' R2 D' F' B2 R D' F R L' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R B2 R F' 
4. 22.41 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U B2 D2 R' D L F' R' U F2 U2 R2 
5. 19.66 U F D2 F R2 U' R2 U R' U' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 
6. 19.38 F2 U2 B' L2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U L' B R2 D' F R2 B2 R2 F' 
7. 17.20 F' D' F B L D2 R F U' R D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 L D2 R' B' 
8. 17.46 U2 R' F2 L F2 R D2 R' B2 L2 D F' R2 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' 
9. 20.82 L' U' D2 B2 U' L D R' B L U2 R2 L U2 D2 R' F2 U2 
10. 18.50 F' U2 B2 L D F U' B R F D2 L D2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 
11. 18.64 F R2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' R D2 R2 D2 L' U' R B' R 
12. 15.54 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F L2 R F2 L' B' R D2 U' R' 
13. 14.85 U2 B U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D' L F2 R D' L' U L' F' R' 
14. 16.68 L U R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R B D' L B2 U R' B' L 
15. 20.70 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 F R' U L B U2 R F2 R2 F' 
16. 18.44 L B' L2 D' L2 D R B' L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R 
17. 16.66 B2 U2 F L2 F U2 F D2 B' D2 R F R U' F D F' L2 D F' 
18. 15.42 F' L2 D2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 R2 L' B' L2 D B' R' B' D L2 D 
19. 13.57 L F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U' R D2 L D2 L B L F 
20. 19.50 D2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D U' R2 U B' L' U R' F L D' L2 U L' 
21. 19.02 B L2 D' B' R' U F L' F D2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R U2 F 
22. 20.17 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D R2 D' R' U' L2 B R2 D2 B D2 L U 
23. 20.38 D2 B2 U2 R2 B F U2 L2 F R2 B' L U R B2 F2 D U2 B D F 
24. 18.61 R L U' L2 D F B' R2 U F R' B2 R2 L D2 F2 L' B2 D2 
25. 19.24 B L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' L2 R' U' B' D2 U' L' R U B 
26. 16.37 F L2 F2 B D R2 F' L D' R' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 
27. 20.40 B L2 F R2 U' R' F' D' F2 L' F2 U2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 
28. 19.17 B' U' B D R' F U' L2 D' R' U D R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 
29. 20.61 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' U R' B2 D' U L B' U2 B2 F2 R2 
30. 17.24 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L B L2 D' R2 B2 L' U B2 
31. 17.71 R B L' U2 F' R2 D L B' D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 L' 
32. 18.83 B2 U L2 U F2 D F2 R2 B2 U F' R D' B' U F2 L' U2 L2 B2 
33. 16.68 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 B L' B2 R F' R B' F2 U R' 
34. 16.48 D L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R B2 F' U2 F2 D' F' R D2 B2 
35. 18.39 L U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 R U2 L' D' F2 D R D' B' D2 B' U L 
36. 18.58 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 R' F' U' R' D' L B' F' R' 
37. 17.16 R2 D' R' U2 L2 B U' R' B' D U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 L 
38. 17.25 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D F' R B F R F2 L' U F 
39. 15.22 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D B F L U2 R' F2 
40. 19.85 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L' U R' B' L B F D B L2 R 
41. 17.60 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 R' U2 L F2 L2 U' B L2 D2 R' D B U' F 
42. 15.90 U2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 R B' F U' B' D2 F R U F2 
43. 18.99 U' L2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D U' R2 L B D B2 D' U2 L' D2 U F' 
44. 17.36 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U L U F' D B' L2 B2 D' R' U' 
45. 15.63 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B R' D2 F' D R D2 F2 U R2 
46. 15.50 D' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' L' F2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F' B2 U2 
47. 21.54 L2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F L' D2 B' F' R' U' L F' R2 F' 
48. 14.91 B' R2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 R' U B' D' B2 F U' R' B L' 
49. 15.88 L' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L R' U2 F2 D L2 R' U' L F U B L F 
50. 17.50 B' L' F2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F U' L B' R D U2 R' F' 
51. 19.00 F B2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L2 R' D2 B' F L' B2 U L2 R D2 F 
52. 18.34 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' F L' R F L U L' B U2 L' D 
53. 17.40 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 B' D' R' U' R2 B R2 F' D U 
54. 17.95 F D2 R2 B2 R D2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 R' D F D' L2 U B2 L R F' 
55. 16.67 R' D' F' D2 L2 F D2 B D L2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 
56. 13.58 D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U L U2 B2 U R' B U' L' 
57. 18.49 F D' F R' U' D2 B D F' L B2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 L' 
58. 14.10 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L' B' R' F D' L2 F2 R' D2 R' 
59. 16.29 B D' F2 L F' D2 B2 R2 U R F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 B2 
60. 14.30 R' D2 L D2 U2 L U2 B2 L' D2 L U' L' F D2 B U B' R2 U L'

No PBs, but still great times overall


----------



## mafergut (May 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> WATWATWATWAT DID I JUST GET TWO PLL SKIPS IN A ROW????
> 
> 18. 15.42 F' L2 D2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 R2 L' B' L2 D B' R' B' D L2 D
> 19. 13.57 L F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U' R D2 L D2 L B L F
> ...



Happened to me yesterday. They were two horrible solves, though, so I badly wasted the skips:

81. 16.69[PLL skip] B' R F R B' D B' L U2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F B D' 
82. 16.80[PLL skip] L2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L D' L2 F' D' F2 R2 D F2 U R2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 11, 2015)

6x6 PB ao12 and 5

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 2:22.208
Worst Time: 2:54.945
Session Avg: 2:36.935
Session Mean: 2:37.208
Individual Times: 
2:33.693, 2:40.943, 2:44.811, 2:40.227, 2:44.077, 2:37.660, (2:22.208), 2:39.280, 2:36.260, 2:23.976, 2:28.426, (2:54.945)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 11, 2015)

8.84 Clock Single, 2nd best, on cam
UR4+ DR5+ DL1+ UL4- U1- R5- D6+ L4- ALL4- y2 U5- R1- D6+ L3+ ALL4- UR DR

Edit: 8.72!!!
UR6+ DR2+ DL5- UL1- U5+ R1- D6+ L3- ALL5- y2 U0+ R6+ D0+ L0+ ALL1- UR DR DL

And avg100 is 12.8 now


----------



## Minnesotacubes (May 11, 2015)

PBd in all my events on saturday, really happy with a 12.91 3x3 single


----------



## imvelox (May 11, 2015)

13.99 24puzzle PB
Former PB was ~16.96, so wat


----------



## GG (May 11, 2015)

1. 10.72 L2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 L D2 U' L B L' R F' D2 R' D L2 
2. 12.15 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B F R' D F' D2 B L' U L2 F' L' 
3. (13.85) D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 U' L F R D2 B' L D' L' D 
4. 11.24 B' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' R' B F' U F' D2 R' U2 R2 
5. 11.81 R' B2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L D2 B' D' L B R' D L' R' F' 
6. (10.49) D B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 R2 F D R2 B L B2 D' R F' 
7. 11.02 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D F2 U F' R' D U' F2 R2 B U R' 
8. 13.05 B D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 F L' D U2 B' R F2 D2 L F D' 
9. 11.70 R2 B2 D L' F' R' B2 D' R' U2 D L2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 
10. 11.24 D F R B2 D F R' L2 U' R' D2 L2 U2 F L2 F B2 U2 F' U2 B' 
11. 12.34 U2 B2 L2 D2 L R' U2 R' D2 B U R' F2 R2 B' F' D' U2 R 
12. 11.23 F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B D' R' B F D' R' U2 F' R2 

avg12 = 11.65


avg50 = 12.37


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 11, 2015)

3:02.833 7x7 single, lol second best ever behind the 2:54 in comp
3:08.368 PB mo3! ( 3;09.768, 3:02.833, 3:12.502) 

It's about time I get another PB in 7x7


----------



## GG (May 11, 2015)

12.75 avg100


----------



## Speeedcuber (May 11, 2015)

PB ao5
Average of 5: 6.43
1. (7.31) L2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F' U' R D' R D U' B R2 F' 
2. 6.27 F U2 B L2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 D L B' F' L2 D R2 U2 R F2 
3. 6.70 B' L F2 R F' D' R' B' U' F2 R U2 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 
4. (6.26) U2 B2 L U2 F2 L R' B2 R' D2 R B U' B' F' U2 R B D L' B' 
5. 6.31 L2 B2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' U' L' D2 R2 D' F' D L2 F'


----------



## YouCubing (May 11, 2015)

My new PB 3x3 single of 23.643!
Scramble: D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B' L' D' R' U' L' U F' L D2 U2
Well, sub-25 single ACHIEVED! Now time for a sub-35 average of 5!


----------



## Julian (May 12, 2015)

2x2 PBs:

Ao5: 2.25
Ao12: 2.62
Ao100: 3.28


----------



## mDiPalma (May 12, 2015)

3x3 avg50: 23.97 
with 5 LL skips.


----------



## notfeliks (May 12, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> with 5 LL skips.



wat


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2015)

*0.490*, 10 moves, *20.408 TPS*
1 3 6/4 0 5/7 8 2
LURDLDRU2L

also 1.663 Ao12, 15.685 TPS Ao5, 15.252 TPS Ao12. All PBs.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 12, 2015)

OH PB single lel
1. 10.39 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' D B' D' L F2 R' D2 F' 
x z2 U L U z' U F' z'
y z' L' U L' U' L U' L' U 
z U L U L' U L U' L'
L' U L U y L U L' 
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
U' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U2


----------



## mafergut (May 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OH PB single lel
> 1. 10.39 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' D B' D' L F2 R' D2 F'
> x z2 U L U z' U F' z'
> y z' L' U L' U' L U' L' U
> ...



Do you do OH with your right then?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 12, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Do you do OH with your right then?



Yes. Always have.


----------



## BboyArchon (May 12, 2015)

mDiPalma: 5 LL skips out of 50 solves? Chances are extremely low 

Distribution X -> Bin(50, 1/15552),

Pr(X>=5) = 1 - 0.999999999999997 = *0.000000000000003 *)

pd. OH Righties rules!


----------



## mafergut (May 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Yes. Always have.


I was asking @TDM for advice on OH as I'm starting to get interested in it and trying to decide which hand to use. Having the usual discussion about direct reuse of algs for left hand or z' rotation for right hand, available resources, algorith translator to mirror, rotate algs, pros and cons of using left and right, etc. From the point of view that I already use my left a lot in 2H and use lefty versions of some algs frequently (As, my Ns are one the mirror of the other, also usually do mirror T-OLL and many other OLLs I use are simply mirrors of another case).

So, what's your view on this and why did you decide to go with the right (if I may ask, of course)?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 12, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I was asking @TDM for advice on OH as I'm starting to get interested in it and trying to decide which hand to use. Having the usual discussion about direct reuse of algs for left hand or z' rotation for right hand, available resources, algorith translator to mirror, rotate algs, pros and cons of using left and right, etc. From the point of view that I already use my left a lot in 2H and use lefty versions of some algs frequently (As, my Ns are one the mirror of the other, also usually do mirror T-OLL and many other OLLs I use are simply mirrors of another case).
> 
> So, what's your view on this and why did you decide to go with the right (if I may ask, of course)?



I went with right because I wasn't aware that leftie OH was a thing. That was a long time ago.


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> mDiPalma: 5 LL skips out of 50 solves? Chances are extremely low
> 
> Distribution X -> Bin(50, 1/15552),
> 
> Pr(X>=5) = 1 - 0.999999999999997 = *0.000000000000003 *


I don't think this was unforced. Firstly, he uses ZZ/Petrus, which has solved edges, making any unforced LL skips eight times more likely. Second, he knows a lot about influencing LL during F2L. Looking at the numbers, it's likely he could have been forcing an EPLL for the LL every solve, which means getting 5 or more skips in 50 solves has a probability of 40.5%.


----------



## mafergut (May 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> I don't think this was unforced. Firstly, he uses ZZ/Petrus, which has solved edges, making any unforced LL skips eight times more likely. Second, he knows a lot about influencing LL during F2L. Looking at the numbers, it's likely he could have been forcing an EPLL for the LL every solve, which means getting 5 or more skips in 50 solves has a probability of 40.5%.



A couple days ago I got 4 PLL skips in 100 solves and I thought it was a lot!!!! I usually get between 0 and 3 PLL skips in an Ao100. OLL skips are even more rare (like 0 or 1, most of the time 0 on an Ao100). I don't influence LL in any way (I wish I was able to do that but I'm not yet there).

But 5 full LL skips in 50 solves????? I have never ever had one full LL skip and I probably have done more than 20 thousand speedsolves with CFOP in a year and a half of cubing.

The only full LL skip I had was back in the eighties when I was 12 years old and used beginner's method to solve my old Rubik's cube. I still remember it as it was a "record breaking time" of around 48 seconds. I was never able to get faster than 1 minute back then with beginner's method and my rubik's brand cube, except for that one LL skip.

I see some of you guys have 3, 4 or even a dozen LL skips but I either have no luck or you have speedsolved more than 200 thousand times


----------



## mDiPalma (May 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> I don't think this was unforced. Firstly, he uses ZZ/Petrus, which has solved edges, making any unforced LL skips eight times more likely. Second, he knows a lot about influencing LL during F2L. Looking at the numbers, it's likely he could have been forcing an EPLL for the LL every solve, which means getting 5 or more skips in 50 solves has a probability of 40.5%.



Yeah it was forced :tu ; I was trying something new (that's why the average was so bad). The actual odds were around 31.1%.


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2015)

8.86 F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F' U' F' U2, second sub-29 on sim. Slowly learning the controls, still have nothing in muscle memory.



mDiPalma said:


> Yeah it was forced :tu ; I was trying something new (that's why the average was so bad). The actual odds were around 31.1%.


Yeah, I forgot to mention that I knew you were much faster than that.

But what could 2/27 be...


----------



## Evan Liu (May 12, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> 6x6x6: 2:13.82, 2:18.81, 1:55.84, 2:12.24, 2:53.30
> 
> 2:08.96 mo3, 2:14.96 ao5


2:18.77, 2:02.27, 2:18.40, 2:18.91, 2:09.11, 2:23.53, 2:02.88, 2:17.88, 2:21.18, 2:20.49, 2:13.80, 2:20.04
2:02.27 single, 2:11.84 mo3, 2:15.30 avg5, 2:16.15 avg12 (Yau5)
Dayan springs "defused" my Aoshi - an official explosion on Saturday was the last straw.


----------



## supercavitation (May 12, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> 2:18.77, 2:02.27, 2:18.40, 2:18.91, 2:09.11, 2:23.53, 2:02.88, 2:17.88, 2:21.18, 2:20.49, 2:13.80, 2:20.04
> 2:02.27 single, 2:11.84 mo3, 2:15.30 avg5, 2:16.15 avg12 (Yau5)
> Dayan springs "defused" my Aoshi - an official explosion on Saturday was the last straw.



Great times!

Have you tried Shengshou 5x5 springs? Mine still explodes, but that's because I have a stripped screw on loose tensions. When I drill that out, I'll be able to tighten it, and it'll be awesome. At CSP, someone didn't believe it was an Aoshi . I'll have it with me for SnS if you want to try it.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 12, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Great times!
> 
> Have you tried Shengshou 5x5 springs? Mine still explodes, but that's because I have a stripped screw on loose tensions. When I drill that out, I'll be able to tighten it, and it'll be awesome. At CSP, someone didn't believe it was an Aoshi . I'll have it with me for SnS if you want to try it.


Thanks!
I haven't tried those, and I don't really want to at the moment since this is good enough already and switching springs is such a pain, but trying yours could change my mind.


----------



## EMI (May 12, 2015)

Sq-1 12.12 of 12 (lul)
12.83, (19.32), 14.16, 18.20, 9.61, (8.62), 10.98, 10.72, 11.59, 11.71, 9.12, 12.25 (lulul)


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2015)

15 puzzle

(6.247), 4.495, 5.923, (4.348), 5.028 = *5.148*
movecount: (81), 60, 74, (58), 71 = 68.333
TPS: 12.966, 13.348, (12.493), 13.339, (14.120) = *13.217*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 12, 2015)

Got 3 7s today, two fullstep one with an Oll skip:

7.79 F' R' L2 F' U F2 L F' U' D2 F' U2 D2 L2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 F2
7.66 F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B' D' L B' F' U2 B D2
And a 7.32 with oll skip gperm, lost the scramble

And a 2:36 6x6 solve, which is good for me


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 12, 2015)

clock pb avg12 and a nice single  worth the new post xD

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-12
avg of 12: 11.05

Time List:
1. 9.77 DL1+ U1- R5- D4+ ALL4- y2 DR3- DL3- UL3+ R1+ D3- DR UL 
2. 10.37 UR2- DL3+ U3- R4+ D2- L3+ y2 UR3- DL4+ UL6+ D4+ L1+ UR DR 
3. 11.12 DR2+ DL1- UL4+ U2- R1- D2- L5- ALL5- y2 DR2+ UL1+ D6+ DR DL UL 
4. 11.04 UR3+ DR6+ DL1- UL1- U2+ R2- L5+ y2 UR1- D4+ ALL3+ UR 
5. 11.67 DL2- U2+ R2+ D5- y2 UR4- DR3- DL5- UL3- R3- D4+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
6. 11.56 DR3+ DL6+ UL4- U5+ L1+ ALL2- y2 UR3- DL4+ U5- R4- D2- UR DL 
7. (12.77) UR3- DR2- D4- L4+ ALL2- y2 UR1- DR1- DL2+ U1+ R5- D5+ UR DR UL 
8. 11.76 DR3- UL2- U3+ R1+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 DR2- DL4+ UL4- R3- DR 
9. 10.73 UR5- DR5- DL5- U2- D6+ L6+ ALL1+ y2 UR2- U3+ R1+ D1- L4- UL 
10. 11.78 R1+ L1- ALL1+ y2 UR2+ DR4- UL4+ L3- ALL1+ DL UL 
11. (9.39) DR5- UL4- U6+ R2+ D5+ L3- ALL1- y2 UR4+ DR2+ DL2+ UL1+ U3- 
12. 10.67 UR4- DR5- DL2+ R1+ D2- L5+ ALL1- y2 UR2- DL1+ UL4+ U5+ R6+ DR DL

+ the single:

8.65 DR4- DL2- UL6+ U2+ D4- L4- ALL2+ y2 DR4- U1- R1+ L3- DR DL


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 12, 2015)

5.99 3x3 single! First sub-6 and 2nd best ever.

EDIT: I think it was NL too.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 12, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 5.99 3x3 single! First sub-6 and 2nd best ever.
> 
> EDIT: I think it was NL too.



so your PB is a sub 5 and you never got a sub 6 until now... ok then..


----------



## cashis (May 13, 2015)

19.20 oh single


----------



## AlexMaass (May 13, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-12
avg of 5: 2.47

Time List:
2.58, (2.79), (2.18), 2.28, 2.54

YESH PURE 2 PYRAMINX AO5


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 13, 2015)

25.20, 28.14, (15.82), 24.11, 24.22, 17.35, (29.68), 20.61, 18.96, 18.96, 18.56, 23.45
WOO 19.51 Ao5 OH PB!!!!! first sub20 average of 5!! 2/5 were ZBLLS and one was an OLL skip and one solve was with Roux LOL
Also PB 21.96 Ao12 
Go mini Weilong!


----------



## YouCubing (May 13, 2015)

My 2nd sub 3 2x2 solve today! Didn't get the scramble though.


----------



## joshsailscga (May 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 25.20, 28.14, (15.82), 24.11, 24.22, 17.35, (29.68), 20.61, 18.96, 18.96, 18.56, 23.45
> WOO 19.51 Ao5 OH PB!!!!! first sub20 average of 5!! 2/5 were ZBLLS and one was an OLL skip and one solve was with Roux LOL
> Also PB 21.96 Ao12
> Go mini Weilong!



Mini Weilong is excellent for OH. Still waiting for my first sub-20 single though


----------



## joshsailscga (May 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> My 2nd sub 3 2x2 solve today! Didn't get the scramble though.



Has anyone told you your WCA ID is incorrect?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 13, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Has anyone told you your WCA ID is incorrect?



I did, a while ago, I don't think he actually has a WCA ID 

And the Weilong is amazing!
More PBs!! OH
18.76 Ao5
19.73 Ao12
squeal!!!!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I did, a while ago, I don't think he actually has a WCA ID
> 
> And the Weilong is amazing!
> More PBs!! OH
> ...



Nice!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Nice!



Yeah really planning full EOLINE with unlimited inspection now which is what happened with my 2H times and they went down quite a bit


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Yeah really planning full EOLINE with unlimited inspection now which is what happened with my 2H times and they went down quite a bit



I enjoy grammars very well as much because on run sentences cool ya?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 13, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Thanks!
> I haven't tried those, and I don't really want to at the moment since this is good enough already and switching springs is such a pain, but trying yours could change my mind.



To me, Dayan springs make the cube a little too floppy. Do you notice this or am I the only one?


----------



## cashis (May 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Yeah really planning full EOLINE with unlimited inspection now which is what happened with my 2H times and they went down quite a bit



yeah not really sure what ur tryin to say m8


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 13, 2015)

cashis said:


> yeah not really sure what ur tryin to say m8



Ya think?...


----------



## GuRoux (May 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I did, a while ago, I don't think he actually has a WCA ID
> 
> And the Weilong is amazing!
> More PBs!! OH
> ...



nice improvement, even though zz.... weilong 55 or 57? v1 or v2?


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> To me, Dayan springs make the cube a little too floppy. Do you notice this or am I the only one?


Yes, it does have that effect, but I'm not overly bothered by it.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 13, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Yes, it does have that effect, but I'm not overly bothered by it.



Does it not make corner cutting worse?


----------



## supercavitation (May 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Does it not make corner cutting worse?



That was why I went with the Shengshou springs instead of the Dayan Springs. Not that they did much for its stability either, though they made it faster and a bit smoother.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Does it not make corner cutting worse?


Not noticeably, it's still ~1 piece forward and ~1/2 piece reverse.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 13, 2015)

1.* 20.50* R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 U' F2 L2 U2 R B L2 D 

OH PB... my fastest CFOP solve 2H or OH

EDIT: Also new PB Ao5 and Ao12:

Average of 5:* 26.49*
1. (24.47) F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' U2 R' B D U2 B2 L' D' B2 U2 R2 
2. 27.40 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' B' L R2 F L U L2 R D2 F 
3. 26.14 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B U2 F' L' B' U B2 L2 B D' U' B U 
4. (34.93) L B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 B' L' B' L' U F' L' D R U2 
5. 25.93 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 D F' U R2 D2 F L U' F2 R' 

Average of 12:* 27.96*
1. 29.13 D L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' F2 D2 L D2 L2 F D' U2 B' 
2. 26.50 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 R F' U2 B' L' U' R' D2 L' F' 
3. (24.47) F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' U2 R' B D U2 B2 L' D' B2 U2 R2 
4. 27.40 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' B' L R2 F L U L2 R D2 F 
5. 26.14 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B U2 F' L' B' U B2 L2 B D' U' B U 
6. (34.93) L B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 B' L' B' L' U F' L' D R U2 
7. 25.93 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 D F' U R2 D2 F L U' F2 R' 
8. 30.19 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' L' R' D B2 L2 U L' D2 B' 
9. 25.07 U2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D R D2 B R U' L D' L' F' 
10. 26.72 R U' L2 U2 B' D2 F D B2 L B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U D 
11. 30.05 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 U L' F' R' U' B F D2 F' R2 F U' 
12. 32.46 U B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B' L2 D L2 R B2 U' F' L2 R2


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2015)

Clock sim
3.860 single = 32 moves at 8.29 moves/sec
5.659 avg12 = 5.201 5.880 5.482 5.193 (6.779) 5.769 5.482 5.362 6.060 6.064 (4.616) 6.100



Evan Liu said:


> 2:18.77, 2:02.27, 2:18.40, 2:18.91, 2:09.11, 2:23.53, 2:02.88, 2:17.88, 2:21.18, 2:20.49, 2:13.80, 2:20.04
> 2:02.27 single, 2:11.84 mo3, 2:15.30 avg5, 2:16.15 avg12 (Yau5)
> Dayan springs "defused" my Aoshi - an official explosion on Saturday was the last straw.


Oh wow, super fast. Congrats!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 13, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> nice improvement, even though zz.... weilong 55 or 57? v1 or v2?



55


----------



## guysensei1 (May 13, 2015)

lel
1. 8.39 L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' U2 L2 R F' R2 B2 R U L' R D U 

z2 x' F B' U2 R' D2
y R U' R'
U' y R' U R U y' L U L'
y U R U' R' U' y L' U L
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

those rotations lel


----------



## Genesis (May 13, 2015)

2:15.22 6x6 sniggle
Finally sub 2:20 single


----------



## LucidCuber (May 13, 2015)

6x6 mo3 PB

3:44.96, 4:03.25, 3:44.54
-----
3:50.91


----------



## guysensei1 (May 13, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 2:15.22 6x6 sniggle
> Finally sub 2:20 single



stop being so fast pls


----------



## imvelox (May 13, 2015)

7x7 PBs
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 2:27.78
worst: 3:00.31

mean of 3
current: 2:35.47 (σ = 6.93)
best: 2:35.25 (σ = 6.20)

avg of 5
current: 2:40.93 (σ = 3.40)
best: 2:37.42 (σ = 7.73)

avg of 12
current: 2:44.41 (σ = 3.47)
best: 2:40.19 (σ = 8.01)

avg of 50
current: 2:43.03 (σ = 5.62)
best: 2:43.03 (σ = 5.62)

avg of 100
current: 2:43.81 (σ = 5.76)
best: 2:43.81 (σ = 5.76)



Spoiler



2:40.95 2:49.87 2:50.97 2:35.93 2:45.64 2:39.71 (2:58.72) 2:52.29 (3:00.31) 2:40.70 2:36.58 2:40.57 2:42.18 2:34.51 2:45.38 2:41.89 (2:59.93) (2:28.84) 2:40.11 2:44.41 2:55.62 2:37.66 (2:59.38) 2:30.71 2:32.74 2:42.32 2:47.99 2:52.63 2:47.05 2:43.77 2:36.26 2:49.29 2:48.28 2:42.40 2:42.36 2:44.53 2:49.08 2:52.34 2:32.54 2:45.40 2:42.65 2:45.08 2:46.42 2:41.16 2:52.66 2:41.88 2:44.75 2:44.04 2:51.84 2:44.02 2:39.44 2:48.77 (2:27.98) 2:44.24 2:39.95 2:44.02 2:53.63 2:48.77 2:42.56 2:54.12 2:41.33 2:39.54 2:43.62 2:41.44 2:47.78 2:31.54 2:48.89 2:45.07 2:39.28 2:49.14 2:41.73 (2:29.65) 2:42.02 2:34.26 2:39.51 (2:56.36) 2:40.47 2:49.57 2:54.22 2:34.06 2:31.94 2:46.26 (2:28.97) 2:48.68 2:37.64 2:48.82 2:39.31 2:42.45 2:55.91 2:45.48 2:42.22 2:46.77 2:48.88 2:44.28 2:48.56 2:45.08 2:44.18 2:41.22 (2:27.78) 2:37.40


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 13, 2015)

8.91 a25, 9.25 a50, 9.70 a100


----------



## Username (May 13, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 8.91 a25, 9.25 a50, 9.70 a100



no. stop.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 13, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 7x7 PBs
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...



woah!


----------



## Bindedsa (May 13, 2015)

OH PB AO5
14.215, 12.618, 12.300, 13.237, 12.888 = 12.915

Sub 13!


----------



## GuRoux (May 13, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> OH PB AO5
> 14.215, 12.618, 12.300, 13.237, 12.888 = 12.915
> 
> Sub 13!



nice, how many were zbll.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 13, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> nice, how many were zbll.



4/5 the 13.237 was OLS.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 14, 2015)

3:28.64 7x7 single. It was the only bright spot in a session that was a solid 20 seconds slower than my global average when I'm at my best. 7x7 is a bad event to not practice for a while. So much speed is lost.


----------



## Genesis (May 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> stop being so fast pls



Lel, you're still faster


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 14, 2015)

Top100 for 2-7 single, and Top100 for 3-7 average yaaaay


----------



## Bindedsa (May 14, 2015)

PB OH AO5 again
14.520, 11.089, 12.269, 13.796, 11.811 = 12.625
After months and an improvement of only 0.01 I get two sub 13s in the same day.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 4/5 the 13.237 was OLS.


Nice average. 

Did you stick with your initial decision to not use sune ZBLLs for two handed?


----------



## Bindedsa (May 14, 2015)

What the ****.
13.089 OH ao12, almost a second off my PB.



IRNjuggle28 said:


> Did you stick with your initial decision to not use sune ZBLLs for two handed?


I've been using some of them, but for the most part I just use do the sune.

Edit:

11.216, 12.083, 14.654, 10.853, 12.528 = 11.942
I don't know what to say.


----------



## GuRoux (May 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> What the ****.
> 13.089 OH ao12, almost a second off my PB.
> 
> 
> ...



wow nice! time to update your signature. can't remember, do you use zz or cfop?


----------



## Bindedsa (May 14, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> wow nice! time to update your signature. can't remember, do you use zz or cfop?



CFOP with VHLS - ZBLL for OH.

14.369 OH AO100, all pbs other than single broken and by a lot.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2015)

2:19.77 6x6 single
havent had a sub-2:20 in a while.

EDIT: whoooo
Average of 12: 2:34.28
1. 2:19.77 3u2 b2 l r' 3u2 L2 r' f' l 3r' D U2 l r F2 B u2 R B2 L2 f' D f' r 3u 3r d' l' B b 3r L' u' b2 U2 r2 B' F2 r2 L' 3r l B 3f' b' D2 l' 3r2 d' u R r b R 3f' b2 L b2 3r' f F2 b' L l2 F2 l B2 u2 D b U' 3r2 f2 B l2 d2 u2 L d2 D 
2. 2:35.25 R l u' U 3u2 R2 U2 l2 3r U2 B' r 3f2 3r2 d 3f2 d' D2 B' b2 f 3f2 3u l B r2 b2 3f L' l f' 3f' U u2 r' D2 L 3r r B' D' u' R2 3u2 U' D B2 f' r 3f2 U 3r2 r B b D F B' f2 r2 b2 F2 3u R' b2 r2 f' D2 f2 R2 F2 u' d' l' 3u 3r' D 3r2 b' D 
3. 2:36.14 3r 3u' d2 b U R' 3r l 3u l2 u' r' 3r2 B2 r' f2 B' d 3f' f2 r2 F R f' r 3r D b d' f' L' u2 r' b2 R 3u2 d L R' d l B2 3u' r' u' F' f r2 b2 B u2 d2 r2 3u2 f2 r2 3r' B l2 b' l' D2 r' D' R 3r' U' F2 3u' R' D U2 d' B' 3u2 F' r2 l f' B' 
4. 2:29.79 f2 d u2 3r l2 L2 3f2 f2 3u d2 F2 b2 f R' d' l' U l2 3r2 U R' B2 r' R2 f2 d 3u' F2 R d' L2 3r F b L2 u2 f U' 3f' F d' B' D2 U' 3f L2 u' 3f' F' f R b 3f' d u2 B' R' 3u f' b' d 3r d2 u2 l2 3r2 f' r2 3r2 b u B F2 R2 l' 3u' l' 3u D2 d 
5. 2:41.27 3r' b' R U' b2 3u' L d f' U2 u b' U 3u' D d f2 3u 3r' D2 u' d2 3u R D' l 3f' B2 3r' r2 3f2 l2 d f 3r' d2 3u2 3r d' D' U2 R2 r u2 l 3f2 R l2 3u2 d2 3f2 B2 f R b2 3r2 L f' 3f U' b' R U F 3r' U 3f' L' u2 r2 u U' F2 R' F' r B2 F L' b 
6. (2:48.67) U' D2 3u B' d' R2 U' 3r' 3u 3r' B 3u2 l 3f L' b2 B2 3f2 3u' 3f' L' l F2 R D2 3f' L' R' 3u F2 d2 b B2 F' U' l d2 R b F2 3u2 d' D2 F2 L' l u2 D' f2 3f2 3r' F' d' U2 b' 3u B' u' L2 B2 b' F2 U' R2 l r' 3r 3f2 b2 D 3r2 L2 R' 3f2 B' 3u2 R2 d' 3r' 3u' 
7. 2:42.95 B2 D' l2 B' D2 F 3u2 F' d2 3u2 B' 3r' b' u F' b' R' D' F' 3r2 D F' f' r' F' u2 R2 3u' u U2 l2 d r2 l 3u r2 u' R F2 u d R2 3u f' b B r' 3r2 D 3u' d f F u' 3u2 3f b' L' l' 3f2 D L' D' 3u2 f F2 b' R f2 D2 3f' 3r2 L2 3f2 L r B r 3f' r 
8. 2:30.82 3r d2 L f' l R2 F2 d U' l2 d2 D B2 3u' 3f f2 3u2 U2 B2 L' u2 R f2 3u2 F' L2 F u2 B 3r2 U2 u b' d2 B' f d2 B L2 U2 u L2 b L2 3f F' R2 3r l' r2 B' U L2 l2 R' f' 3f' d' R2 3f u' b2 3r' B D r B' D' U 3u 3f' R D' u l' 3r' f' B' 3u' U' 
9. 2:41.49 r l2 U2 l2 f2 F2 3u u 3r2 b l2 u r' L2 l' R2 u2 3u L2 3f U' D' R' L2 f 3f r2 D2 B2 R' F' l2 U' 3u2 u' d2 3f l2 U2 L2 F2 B' L R2 l 3r u2 3r' U B F2 b2 3f2 f' U' d' B' U2 3f D f' U2 f r2 R 3f F' d D' u' F 3r L' R d R u2 D F R' 
10. 2:38.89 f2 L2 U B2 R2 b R2 d2 L2 b2 l2 U l 3u' f' B' d u b2 B' L2 u r2 D l U 3r2 l' b' 3f2 l2 3r2 3u' r' U r2 f2 3u u' 3r' u 3u' B D' F 3u' U2 3f B2 l2 r' d' r' l2 D r2 l' d' l D f B2 R' D R U2 d' b F D f' U' B2 u 3u d2 f2 3r2 b' 3r' 
11. 2:26.39 F r' b2 d' u f' R l2 3u B 3u l2 d2 u D2 l' b2 F 3u' u 3r' U R l2 3u 3f 3u2 3r2 D2 r b f2 L' u 3f' b2 r2 R f l U2 l r2 3f2 D' l2 f' u 3f L' r U 3u2 F2 U' u' L2 F' U2 b' B' R' r D' R f' R' D' 3r2 3f' u' 3u2 b B2 d2 u' r R F 3r 
12. (2:19.13) d u' U f' B u F2 d2 3r r' b R2 U' 3r2 3f2 3u2 B 3f' 3r b2 F2 d' L D2 3u' b2 B2 u2 f r' d l d l2 f2 F' l' 3u b2 D U' r D R' 3r2 3u' R L2 d u' 3r r2 f2 l r' f 3u' f2 B' F' L D F2 l b2 U 3u f2 R U 3f' U b' 3u' 3f2 R2 3r U d' l2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2015)

WHOA 6x6 WHAT HAPPENED
number of times: 35/35
best time: 2:19.13
worst time: 2:48.67

current avg5: 2:35.17 (σ = 4.59)
best avg5: 2:28.50 (σ = 3.45)

current avg12: 2:37.06 (σ = 5.17)
best avg12: 2:29.29 (σ = 4.33)

session avg: 2:34.40 (σ = 6.19)
session mean: 2:34.24


----------



## Iggy (May 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> WHOA 6x6 WHAT HAPPENED
> number of times: 35/35
> best time: 2:19.13
> worst time: 2:48.67
> ...



Woah nice


----------



## Genesis (May 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> WHOA 6x6 WHAT HAPPENED
> number of times: 35/35
> best time: 2:19.13
> worst time: 2:48.67
> ...



NR plz


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2015)

Genesis said:


> NR plz



Foon yew open has no 6x6 I crey


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Foon yew open has no 6x6 I crey



OMG one of you change ur picture please!!!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 14, 2015)

D2 R' B2 F' U' B2 U' R' L2 U2 R2 L' U2 R L' B2 U D' F2 U F' U' R' D F
13.25
inspection: z' y'
cross: U2 M' U' M 
pair#1 U' R' U R 
pair#2 U2 L U L' 
pair#3 y L' U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' U L
PLL : U L2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2
OH pb by like 4 seconds


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> D2 R' B2 F' U' B2 U' R' L2 U2 R2 L' U2 R L' B2 U D' F2 U F' U' R' D F
> 
> inspection: z' y'
> cross: U2 M' U' M
> ...



Time?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Time?


lol how the hell did i forget that PP 

time was 13.25


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> OMG one of you change ur picture please!!!



Well at least mine is distinguishable.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Well at least mine is distinguishable.



seriously stop


----------



## mafergut (May 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> seriously stop



And I have been warned by inadvertently posting twice in a row! 
While people here are having fun at copying Won Chong Wen's avatar.
C'mon people, grow up a bit (I already did, I'm 45 )


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 14, 2015)

33.66 4x4 Ao5, PB by 0.01!


----------



## GG (May 14, 2015)

Average of 5: 10.75
1. 10.15 L2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 L' U2 L F2 L U B2 F2 R F L' B' F' D F'
2. 11.70 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F' D2 B' R2 U B' F' R D' L2
3. (7.80) B U2 F2 L U' B' R' F B2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2
4. 10.41 D R L U' B R' F R2 L F' D2 L' F2 R' B2 R2 U2 R B2 D2
5. (11.91) U F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 R' D B U' R' B' U2 R2 U F


----------



## josh42732 (May 15, 2015)

Just learned another OLL. I now know 27/57 OLL cases, which is almost half. Learning OLL is actually easier to learn than I thought it would. I know that it is probably a little too early to start learning it for my speed, but I want to know all of them before I'm sub-10 so all I will have to do is just drill algs to get faster at it.


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 15, 2015)

Got some 3x3 pbs yesterday!
Average of 5: 11.68
Average of 12: 12.56 


Average of 5 beats my old one by 0.42 seconds, and average of 12 beats old PB by 0.65... significant improvement! I switched to a hualong yesterday and compared to the old Aolong I was using it's so much better.


----------



## Suzuha (May 15, 2015)

So this is a surprise! New 3x3 PB! 
11.71 (D2 L B U F L' F2 L2 B F2 R' F L2 B2 F L' B' R2 B U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F'). 2 move cross and PLL skip.


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2015)

Clock sim 

*3.731* single = 30 moves at 8.04 moves/sec (UWR?)
Best avg5: (4.210) (6.496) 4.420 4.684 4.718 => *4.607* (UWR?)
Best avg12: 5.126 5.968 5.793 4.538 5.730 5.798 5.270 (4.210) (6.496) 4.420 4.684 4.718 => *5.205*
Best avg100: *5.754*


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

Why do I do left hand OH
stats: (hide)
number of times: 21/21
best time: 24.15
worst time: 34.40

current avg5: 26.23 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 25.68 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 26.72 (σ = 1.81)
best avg12: 26.72 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 27.90 (σ = 2.05)
session mean: 28.12


----------



## Bindedsa (May 15, 2015)

6.098 R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L B2 R' L2 F' R B2 D2 F L'

x'
U' L' U l D2 F // Xcross
U' R U' R' // F2L-2
y' R U R' // F2L-3
r' F r U r' F r2 U' r' F // F2L4 / EO
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U R' U R // ZBLL

Good solve



guysensei1 said:


> Why do I do left hand OH
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 21/21
> best time: 24.15
> ...




Gogo, ambidextrous sub 20.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

2:20.75 6x6 single

LL was M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' lol


----------



## Bindedsa (May 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> ll was m' u m' u m' u m' u2 m' u m' u m' u m' lol


m' u m' u m' u m' u2 m' u m' u m' u m', for some reason i can't capitalize they are all normal moves,


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> m' u m' u m' u m' u2 m' u m' u m' u m', for some reason i can't capitalize they are all normal moves,



um wat


----------



## Bindedsa (May 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> um wat


It seems like when I type post that only contain an alg it makes all letter lower case. I don't know why, this is the second time it has happened

M' U M' U M' U M2 U M' U M' U M'

Seems like I can do it if I put other text.


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2015)

It's probably a feature that was designed to remove all-caps posts (by people who may have their caps lock on). Pretty silly for a cube forum.


----------



## Genesis (May 15, 2015)

omg.
6x6 3/5/12
2:18.32/2:20.58/2:28.18


PenguinsDontFly said:


> OMG one of you change ur picture please!!!


I think this is... enough?


guysensei1 said:


> seriously stop


It was inspired by what you suggested to me, though =P


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

Genesis said:


> omg.
> 6x6 3/5/12
> 2:18.32/2:20.58/2:28.18
> 
> I think this is... enough?


You can have the NRs. I quit


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 15, 2015)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!PB AVG 100!!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-15
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 6.63
worst: 14.81

mean of 3
current: 9.52 (σ = 1.32)
best: 7.99 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 5
current: 9.12 (σ = 0.66)
best: 8.44 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 12
current: 9.25 (σ = 0.79)
best: 8.73 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 50
current: 9.63 (σ = 1.27)
best: 9.44 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 100
current: 9.53 (σ = 1.11)
best: 9.53 (σ = 1.11)

Average: 9.53 (σ = 1.11)
Mean: 9.60

Time List:
1. 8.77 R D2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 U L2 B' D U F R' B2 R' 
2. 8.04 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 R2 F D L' D2 B' L' U' R2 F' U2 
3. 8.40 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 R' D2 L D B D U F D' R 
4. 9.64 F' L2 F D2 B' L2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 D' L' R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' 
5. 9.25 B2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' D L2 F' L2 U' F2 L' D B2 F 
6. 9.64 U' D2 B' L2 D' R' L D' F' B2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 
7. 8.75 U' D' F R2 B2 L F D2 F' R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B' 
8. 9.10 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B' U' B' U2 L F' R B2 L2 B 
9. 8.11 U B2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F D L B2 D B2 U L B R 
10. 8.94 D' R2 D2 U2 B F L2 F R2 U2 R2 B R F' D R' F D L F2 
11. 7.90 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' U' B2 L' B' R' D2 B' L F' R D 
12. 8.28 B' L2 D' L2 D R2 D F2 D F2 R2 D B D' F' D' L' D F2 R' B' 
13. 10.18 R' L2 D2 F L2 B L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F R D F2 L B2 R F' L2 R 
14. 10.13 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 B L2 B2 F R2 U2 R B U F' R2 U B' R' U 
15. 9.31 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R B' L D U L2 B' F L B 
16. 11.10 L' F' R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F2 D L2 D B' R' D L F' U' 
17. 10.75 D F2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 U' B' D' L' R B2 R2 F 
18. 9.74 U' B2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' U' F2 R' F' U B' D' F' U' R2 U B 
19. 8.30 U F' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 L D' L R D' R2 F2 U' B' 
20. 11.02 B D' L U2 R F2 U L2 B' U2 B2 U F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 L 
21. 9.65 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 F R2 F2 U' L' R' F2 L' B2 D' 
22. 10.37 R2 B D2 B L2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 R D R2 B L D2 B D B' 
23. 11.48 F' D U2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 L B' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 R' D' 
24. 7.85 D2 B2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B' U' B F' L2 D L2 R' F2 L' U2 
25. 9.21 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B U2 R2 D2 L F R B' D' R F U' R' B 
26. 8.96 U2 R F2 U2 R F' L B U R U2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 
27. 9.83 L2 B' L2 F' U F' R F2 U L U B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U 
28. 11.27 B U2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 U2 B' D L' B2 D' U B' D2 R F2 L' 
29. 10.70 R2 D2 R' L2 B2 U' F' B' U' L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' 
30. 9.44 D' L2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F U R B' D L2 D F' D2 B2 
31. 8.45 L B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 R D2 L2 D' U' F' L2 D B' R' U2 F' 
32. 9.08 R2 B' U' F' U' D2 R2 L B L U2 D2 L' F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L' 
33. 8.75 U' L U F L' F2 D B F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' R' 
34. 9.95 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 L F' L' U' L U R' F2 D' L 
35. 10.75 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 F2 R U' L' D2 U' F' U B D' R' U2 
36. 8.87 U2 B2 R D R' D' L B2 R U2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 B U2 B2 U2 
37. 10.44 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L2 B' L' B2 R' B' D U' L2 D 
38. 9.97 D' R2 L' F2 B2 U F U R2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 B R2 B L2 R 
39. 12.39 U2 D2 F' U2 B R L' F' U B' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 
40. 9.57 L B2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U F2 U' B D' L U R2 F2 R' B2 D 
41. 8.43 F' L F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 R' F2 L U2 B' U' R U' B L2 D' B' L 
42. 8.37 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L B2 D L2 R D2 F' U2 B L2 
43. 9.91 R2 B2 U' R U' L B' R' B2 U R2 F2 B2 U' L2 U' D R' 
44. 8.32 D' F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 U' B' D2 F' R' U L' R' B2 
45. 12.84 B L2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U' R' F L B2 U B' L2 D L 
46. 6.79 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D' R' F' L' F' R' F U2 B L R 
47. 10.90 F2 U2 L U2 R' B' R' U' D L2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B D' 
48. 7.23 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R F2 R' D F2 R F2 D' F' 
49. 9.65 R' D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 B R' B2 D' F R' B' F R2 
50. 9.31 U R F' B' U L B2 R D F B R2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 D' 
51. 9.08 L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R' F R D' B L2 F D' R' 
52. 11.02 D' U2 R D2 U2 R2 D2 L R U2 F2 B U2 B U' L2 F L D' 
53. 10.06 R' U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 U R B' D' U' R B2 U2 R B' 
54. 12.57 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 B L D R' B U2 B' L U2 
55. 9.66 D' F' R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L U B D' B2 D' L B2 D' 
56. 8.85 U' R2 F U' B' R L B2 U' F R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U 
57. 12.44 B2 U' D F2 B' L' D' R' F' D2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 
58. 13.02 B2 R' L2 U D L2 U L' F R2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 R U2 L' 
59. 7.95 R2 U' R2 D' U L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B U L R F U L F' D R2 
60. 11.94 R U' F D R2 B2 L' F' L D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 
61. 9.36 D2 F' R2 F R2 B D2 F R2 F R2 D' B' R' F U2 L2 B' U' L B 
62. 7.81 F R' U' B L' D F D' B' L R2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 D' R2 F2 R2 
63. 10.67 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F R' B' D2 B' U B2 U' F' L' 
64. 8.95 F B' L2 D L D R F B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R F2 L2 U2 R2 L' D 
65. 8.54 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' R U2 F2 R B2 U L' R2 F2 U B' L F' R' 
66. 9.07 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B D' R' B L F U2 L2 R' 
67. 9.69 R2 B D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 U' B' F' U F2 L B2 L 
68. 9.30 B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' B' U F2 R U2 L' D' R' B U' 
69. 14.52 U' R D' B R2 L' F' D' F' R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 L 
70. 13.01 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R B' F' D R D L B D2 
71. 9.87 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U B R2 B' L R U L U2 
72. 6.93 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 R' F' R D2 F U' F' R' B' F 
73. 9.83 R2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 R' F' R U' R' B2 D R' B' F2 L 
74. 9.59 D2 B' U L2 D2 F' R' D' R2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' 
75. 10.14 R2 U' L B' U D F2 R F D' L2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 
76. 8.83 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U F2 R' D' F' L2 U' L2 R' U 
77. 10.53 B R' B2 L' B2 R F2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 U' R2 U F L' R' D2 
78. 7.96 B R2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R D2 F L2 F' D L2 R F' U2 
79. 9.06 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R' D' B' D2 L U' R' F D2 R 
80. 9.43 R' U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F L F L2 F2 U B F' L 
81. 6.63 L2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' U' R2 B D' R2 F2 L R F' 
82. 10.12 U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L' U L2 F' R' U B2 U 
83. 7.21 F' L2 B R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 F2 L' D L' B U' B' D2 L' D' F' 
84. 10.06 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R2 F' L' D' R' B2 F' U' B' U2 L2 
85. 8.14 U F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F R' B' U L' U R2 U' B L 
86. 10.55 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D L' D' U2 R F' L2 R' D L' 
87. 8.88 F' D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U B' R' F' D' F' L' B L2 B 
88. 14.81 D' R U2 B2 R B2 L R' F2 R' U2 B U B2 F2 L B R' B2 F2 
89. 9.56 R' B L' U' B' R2 D F' U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' F' 
90. 10.03 R2 B2 R U L' D2 B' R L2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' D' L2 D' F2 B 
91. 8.87 L' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 F' L F2 U L' B' L R2 D' L' 
92. 9.05 D' L2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 L B F2 D2 F2 R D' U2 L R2 
93. 8.96 U' F L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' D U2 B F2 U F' L R2 
94. 7.99 L' F2 D2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' U2 F2 L' D' B2 U' 
95. 10.71 R2 B2 F R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R B2 D' R2 D L F' D2 R 
96. 6.70 F2 B R L F B' L2 D' F2 R' B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 
97. 9.79 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D L2 B U' L' U' F2 D L' B' L U 
98. 9.09 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' L B F R2 D' U2 L' D' U 
99. 8.48 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 L U' L' F' R' B U' R2 B D U' 
100. 11.01 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' U L2 D B2 U L' U2 B D' R F R' B2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

7:17.48 6x6 OH
the table abuse is real.

with yau5


----------



## GG (May 15, 2015)

12.63 avg100. I think... I think I'm good.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 7:17.48 6x6 OH
> the table abuse is real.
> 
> with yau5



Next up: OH 13x13


----------



## TDM (May 15, 2015)

Best average of 5: 10.61
29-33 - 10.16 (9.93) (12.83) 10.12 11.54

Roux, with a 57mm cube too.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 15, 2015)

444

46.69, (44.43), (51.74), 44.86, 45.85 = *45.80 ao5*
48.42, 54.74, 46.69, (44.43), 51.74, 44.86, 45.85, (55.76), 52.64, 50.37, 51.01, 50.85 = *49.72 ao12*

My previous ao5 PB was at least 9 months old, and first sub-50 ao12


----------



## Aussie (May 15, 2015)

*Unofficial 6x6 Single - 2:55.76*

YESSSSS! Just got my 1st SUB 3 on the 6x6!  

I've been practicing 6x6 a bunch today, more then normal. I've been getting times like 3:25, 3:24, 3:23, 3:10 and just now I got a *2:55.76*!! 

The only parity I got was where I built my centers wrong. I swapped pink and orange accidentally.

My previous record was 3:02.18 which was quite a few months old.

I am soo happy. 

*Edit:* Just got my 2nd and 3rd sub-3. 2:56.93 & 2:59.34!


----------



## Robert-Y (May 15, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> 2:18.77, 2:02.27, 2:18.40, 2:18.91, 2:09.11, 2:23.53, 2:02.88, 2:17.88, 2:21.18, 2:20.49, 2:13.80, 2:20.04
> 2:02.27 single, 2:11.84 mo3, 2:15.30 avg5, 2:16.15 avg12 (Yau5)
> Dayan springs "defused" my Aoshi - an official explosion on Saturday was the last straw.


Nice! I still use a ss with dayan springs. But I have tried decent Aoshis before, I simply don't own one nor do I intend on buying one.


----------



## TDM (May 15, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 444
> 
> 46.69, (44.43), (51.74), 44.86, 45.85 = *45.80 ao5*
> 48.42, 54.74, 46.69, (44.43), 51.74, 44.86, 45.85, (55.76), 52.64, 50.37, 51.01, 50.85 = *49.72 ao12*
> ...


Nice! Beats my PB Ao5 by over a second.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 15, 2015)

8.14 Petrus YTUWR single XD



Spoiler











easy WV to PLL skip without AUF


----------



## YouCubing (May 15, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Has anyone told you your WCA ID is incorrect?



Well, I don't have one. I predict that's what mine will be, so I just thought I would prepare! 
Also, I will get my WCA ID on the 23rd (of May), so it will be soon.


----------



## TDM (May 15, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Well, I don't have one. I predict that's what mine will be, so I just thought I would prepare!
> Also, I will get my WCA ID on the 23rd (of May), so it will be soon.


You never know, it could be something different! I thought mine would be 2013DEME01, and did what you did and put it there before actually getting it, but I actually got a different ID.


----------



## YouCubing (May 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> You never know, it could be something different! I thought mine would be 2013DEME01, and did what you did and put it there before actually getting it, but I actually got a different ID.



If that happens, I can change it, but I've actually researched it so that I know. But thanks for the warning!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nice! Beats my PB Ao5 by over a second.



Thanks! I still average ~53, but I just got really into the zone for a few solves ^^


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 15, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> 8.14 Petrus YTUWR single XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So a 1/2 forced LL skip?


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 16, 2015)

I just broke my single, ao5 and ao12 3x3 single IN THE SAME AVERAGE!!!!! I am SOOO happy! And they're all sub-20!!!


1	22.16	
2	16.08 PB SINGLE
3	17.52	
4	20.18	
5	20.13 PB Ao5 (19.28)
6	18.97 then i beat my ao5 again here (18.88)
7	20.67	
8	21.03	
9	21.02	
10	19.09	
11	18.86	
12	20.65 PB ao12 (19.81)


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2015)

LL practice
number of times: 50/50
best time: 0.91
worst time: 5.02

current avg5: 3.17 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 2.40 (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 3.59 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 3.29 (σ = 0.90)

current avg50: 3.54 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 3.54 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 3.54 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 3.48



Spoiler



Average of 50: 3.54
1. 2.87 B' L' B' L2 F' L F U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U B2 U2 
2. 3.21 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 R' F D F D' F2 R 
3. 3.37 R2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 B' R' U' R U B 
4. 3.52 D F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 B L B' L2 F L' F' 
5. 2.45 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U' R B2 L' B' L B' R' 
6. 4.04 R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R' U' B U2 B' U R' 
7. 3.33 R2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F D2 F' L' R2 B L B2 
8. (0.91) L B L2 B' L U L2 U' L2 
9. (1.42) R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 U L' R U2 L R' 
10. 4.35 B2 R2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R B' D B' D' L B2 R2 
11. (4.63) U L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D L D2 R' B L B R' B2 
12. 4.37 U2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D' B' D' U' R' B U B R' 
13. 3.46 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' L' B L2 B' L' 
14. 2.72 R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U F' L' U' L U F 
15. 3.65 R2 B2 L B' L2 B L U B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 
16. 3.87 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B' R' U' R U B 
17. 3.64 F R B D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B R2 B' R2 
18. (5.02) F2 D R' B' R' B D B2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 
19. 3.81 F' L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 F D2 B R2 B' D2 F' U2 F' 
20. 4.17 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 B L2 F D L D' L B2 U B 
21. 4.25 U2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F U L' U L' R F2 L2 
22. 2.34 F R2 B2 D2 F L' F' D' B D' B R2 F' 
23. 1.53 B L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' R U B U' B' R' 
24. 4.02 D2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L B2 D2 R F U' L' U F' L F2 U' 
25. 3.68 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U L' F R' B2 U2 R F' L' 
26. 3.07 F2 U R2 U R2 U F2 D R2 D' U' R' B R U' R' B' R' 
27. 3.52 L U2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 L' R' B' L' F2 L2 B' 
28. 3.37 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F' L F2 L' F' 
29. 3.85 R2 B' R F R F' R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U 
30. 2.86 U B2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U' B U' L2 U' L2 U B' 
31. 3.85 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 L' U' F U' F' L' B' 
32. 4.55 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 L D' R2 D L U 
33. 3.94 F U' R U2 R' U F' U' L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 
34. 4.02 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F' U' F R U' R' F' 
35. 3.76 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R F2 R' F2 R U L2 F L' F' U F2 
36. 3.46 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D L B2 R2 B' L' F2 L2 B' 
37. 3.68 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 F' R U R' U' F' 
38. 3.42 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 R B2 U2 R U R2 F' R F' U' F2 
39. 4.38 B U L' U' B L' U L U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 
40. 4.04 B2 L' B R B R' B2 L U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 
41. 3.68 U' B2 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 U L2 U2 L F L2 F' L U R2 F2 
42. 4.26 L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 F R2 F' D2 F' R' D F D' R F L2 
43. 1.99  D2 R2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 F' D2 L F L' 
44. (4.66) F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 R D2 R2 D2 R F L' B' F2 R' B F' 
45. 4.55 U' L2 B2 D B2 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 R F R2 F' L D2 L' R' 
46. (1.43) L F U F' U L U2 L' U2 R' U2 R B2 L' B2 
47. 3.49 R2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L' D2 L F2 R' B2 R' 
48. 2.97 B' U2 B U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 R' F R' B R2 F2 U' 
49. 3.05 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 F R F' R2 B' R' B' 
50. 3.53 F' U L U F U R' F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 R B2 R2


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 16, 2015)

4x4 PBs

MO3: 51.338

ao5: 52.078

ao12: 54.737

ao50: 58.069

ao100: 58.830


----------



## Genesis (May 16, 2015)

Oh, cool 6x6 12/100
2:26.03/2:34.62
Ysy, I can still 7x7
3:40 mo3 (QUite bad, though)


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2015)

Genesis said:


> Oh, cool 6x6 12/100
> 2:26.03/2:34.62
> Ysy, I can still 7x7
> 3:40 mo3 (QUite bad, though)



ok


----------



## ottozing (May 16, 2015)

Nice OH solve


9.642 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F U' R2 F' L F2 U' B D2 B' U'

z2 y'
U r U' r' R' z U R2 U' R z' R' U' R u2'
z R U' R U R' U' R' U
R U R U' R2 U R U' R' U R U'
z' U R U R' U R U2' R' U


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Nice OH solve
> 
> 
> 9.642 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F U' R2 F' L F2 U' B D2 B' U'
> ...



srsly


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Nice OH solve
> 
> 
> 9.642 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F U' R2 F' L F2 U' B D2 B' U'
> ...



this is getting really funny

9.97 3x3 avg12 on ttw gj

Edit: got like 2 more sub 10 avg12s and a 9.10 avg5

Edit2: yay 2500th post


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 16, 2015)

Second best avg5 ever, .01 off pb... both 7s were fullstep, 9.5 was a pll skip

Best average of. 5: 08.67
Best: 07.58
Worst: 12.99
1. 12.99 B2 F2 U2 R D2 L U2 L' R2 B2 L2 D B F' R B U B U R' U2 
2. 08.68 B2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 U F' R D B' L' U' B2 D 
3. 07.58 R2 D2 B2 R' D' F D2 R2 F' R L D2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 L 
4. 09.54 R' F B' R B2 L2 U2 D R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' 
5. 07.79 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D F' U' L2 U F2 L2 R2


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> If that happens, I can change it, but I've actually researched it so that I know.


I had too. I didn't just guess.


ryanj92 said:


> Thanks! I still average ~53, but I just got really into the zone for a few solves ^^


I think I still average 55, but I haven't done 4x4 for a while so I'm not sure.

E: getting better
*6.329*, 71 moves, 11.218 TPS
10 6 4 3/7 5 11 8/1 15 13 9/0 12 2 14	LD2RULD2RULULDR2UL3DR2ULUR2DLDLULD2RULUR2D2LURULDLU2RDRULDLURDRUL2DRUL

adjacent tiles visible only
Still not sub-ben's Ao12


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2015)

skewb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-16
solves/total: 130/130

single
best: 2.86
worst: 14.45

mean of 3
current: 7.96 (σ = 2.13)
best: 4.96 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 5
current: 8.74 (σ = 1.30)
best: 5.20 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 12
current: 8.12 (σ = 1.72)
best: 6.02 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 50
current: 7.78 (σ = 1.83)
best: 6.50 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 100
current: 7.19 (σ = 1.66)
best: 6.86 (σ = 1.57)

yeah I really suck and my cube locks up a lot

gonna try to improve over the next few weeks


----------



## imvelox (May 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> E: getting better
> *6.329*, 71 moves, 11.218 TPS
> 10 6 4 3/7 5 11 8/1 15 13 9/0 12 2 14	LD2RULD2RULULDR2UL3DR2ULUR2DLDLULD2RULUR2D2LURULDLU2RDRULDLURDRUL2DRUL
> 
> ...



Cool i'm trying it too, but my PB is 12.xx lel


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> skewb
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-16
> solves/total: 130/130
> ...



gogo stuff at foon yew open


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> gogo stuff at foon yew open



I'll try my best, but don't expect much


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Cool i'm trying it too, but my PB is 12.xx lel


Yeah, it's hard at first. It took a while to get used to it, but now it's not too much different from normal solving after the start, where you need to search for pieces.

Are you connected to the leaderboards?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

Yay official!
(9.16), 10.22+2, 10.93, (DNF), 10.11


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yay official!
> (9.16), 10.22+2, 10.93, (DNF), 10.11



Lol +2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Lol +2



Yup. Dnf I started solving and never started the timer (solved during inspection). Made second round in 2x2, will make 3x3 second, and I wont make the 4x4 cutoff of 1:15


----------



## imvelox (May 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yeah, it's hard at first. It took a while to get used to it, but now it's not too much different from normal solving after the start, where you need to search for pieces.
> 
> Are you connected to the leaderboards?


Yes i'm imvelox
6x6 adjacent-tiles in 1:31.613, 473 moves, 5.163tps


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Yes i'm imvelox
> 6x6 adjacent-tiles in 1:31.613, 473 moves, 5.163tps


You're not on there for adjacent tiles.

2:21.95, 2:22.92, 2:07.87, 1:58.96, 2:11.40, 2:19.03, 2:08.75+, *1:59.62**, 2:12.66, 2:04.39*, 2:18.65, 3:14.57 = 2:12.72 PB Ao12

2:06.59 PB Ao5, *2:05**.56 Mo3*.


----------



## Carbon (May 16, 2015)

7x7 pb by over a minute

4:34.734 single


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 16, 2015)

3.86 Pyra average of 100. I don't think that's a PB but I haven't kept track in a long time. So I'm going to call it a PB.


----------



## BboyArchon (May 16, 2015)

Great milestone for me. *First sub-1 3x3 with feet*.

13. *56.27* U2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R F U2 R B' U' L2 D' U2 L2

Inspection: z2 y
Cross: R’ F L D’ L (5/5)

1 pair: y2 R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ (7/12)
2 pair: U L’ U2 L y’ U’ R U R’ (8/20)
3 pair: y2 U R U’ R2 U R (6/26)
4 pair: U R U R’ (4/30)

OLL: R’ U F’ U F R (6/36) (done at around 39")
PLL: U2 R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’ U (13/49)

0.87 TPS, getting near the 1 TPS and very happy


----------



## CubeCow (May 16, 2015)

*SUB 30 PB!!!!*

enerated By csTimer on 2015-5-16
solves/total: 13/13

single
best: 29.59
worst: 49.24

mean of 3
current: 36.29 (σ = 6.04)
best: 36.29 (σ = 6.04)

avg of 5
current: 41.29 (σ = 3.29)
best: 41.29 (σ = 3.29)

avg of 12
current: 42.40 (σ = 4.55)
best: 42.40 (σ = 4.55)

Average: 41.96 (σ = 4.55)
Mean: 41.56

Time List:
1. 37.56 R2 B' L2 B F D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D' F' R' F' R2 B2 D2 U 
2. 49.21 R2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 F2 L' U2 R' F D' L2 U L2 R U F 
3. 39.06 F U' F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D' L2 B' R' D2 L D2 
4. 42.39 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' F' L' D L2 D B2 D' B U2 R2 
5. 46.03 D2 B R U2 F' B R' U D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F U2 B R2 F2 D 
6. 33.99 R B R B' L' F' D' L2 U' F2 R' B2 R L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
7. 46.76 F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L F2 D2 L' F2 B R2 D' F' L' B' L2 B' D B' 
8. 42.66 B2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B R2 D2 L' D U' L' F' L2 
9. 49.24 D2 L' F R2 L' D' R' L' D B' L2 U' B2 U' D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 
10. 44.57 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U F' L' B L2 B2 L R2 B' 
11. 41.31 L2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 B2 D L B2 U2 B R B U' B F2 U2 
12. 37.99 L B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F' R' F R F2 R' U' B' 
*13. 29.59 B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F L2 F U2 R' U' F L' B D2 B2 L' U2*


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 17, 2015)

I somehow managed to do 12 solves in an ao 5. In comp. What.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I somehow managed to do 12 solves in an ao 5. In comp. What.


What do you mean?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> What do you mean?



solve #1, misscramble, solve, misplace cube, solve, misscramble, solve, pop while scrambling, solve, pop, solve, solve 2, solve 3, solve 4, solve 5. Maybe it was 10 solves. not 12.

"The centers are done, do you mind solving it?"
- Sarah Strong


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> solve #1, misscramble, solve, misplace cube, solve, misscramble, solve, pop while scrambling, solve, pop, solve, solve 2, solve 3, solve 4, solve 5. Maybe it was 10 solves. not 12.
> 
> "The centers are done, do you mind solving it?"
> - Sarah Strong



nice.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yup. Dnf I started solving and never started the timer (solved during inspection). Made second round in 2x2, will make 3x3 second, and I wont make the 4x4 cutoff of 1:15



Looks like you did make the cutoff. GJ on the 1:06 single


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Looks like you did make the cutoff. GJ on the 1:06 single



thanks! that was my only sub-cutoff solve though.... title of worst complete average!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2015)

45.906 4x4 PB with PLL parity. That was ridiculously fast.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 17, 2015)

2:10.524 6x6 single wut


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 17, 2015)

7.58 PB SINGLE!!!!! Finally, a solve that was both lucky and fast. My PB was 8.76, but I've gotten at least 20 solves that are sub 9.3, some of which were lucky and slow, and some of which were fast and weren't lucky at all. I've felt overdue for a really good 3x3 single, and this was it. PB by over a second.

F R' D2 U R2 U R2 L' F' U R2 L' B' D' L F' R2 F' U' F B D2 F2 B D'

Solve as executed, with a couple funky rotations since I didn't realize I'd done an XXcross. Thought I'd only done a single X. 28 HTM.

Optimized version of the solve, with better rotations and cancellations. 24 HTM.


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2015)

6.54  I think I did the same solution.


----------



## EMI (May 17, 2015)

Nice Single, propably PB (Square-1):
(7.44) (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, -2)

(0,2) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (3,0) /
(3,1) / (-3,0) /
(0,-3 / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) /
(4,0) / (-1,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-1) /


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2015)

Skewb again, all done today 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-17
solves/total: 501/502

single
best: 2.04
worst: 39.20

mean of 3
current: 7.50 (σ = 1.68)
best: 4.30 (σ = 1.91)

avg of 5
current: 6.43 (σ = 0.67)
best: 4.45 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 6.17 (σ = 1.35)
best: 5.53 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 50
current: 6.85 (σ = 1.35)
best: 6.29 (σ = 1.15)

avg of 100
current: 6.81 (σ = 1.47)
best: 6.54 (σ = 1.40)

Average: 6.81 (σ = 1.37)
Mean: 7.04

A bit better than yesterday, but still a lot of fails. My consistency is vbj

Edit: scrambles

247. 2.04 L B' U' R L' B' U L' 



Spoiler: avg of 5: 4.45



Time List:
1. (3.53) U R B' R B R B U 
2. 4.21 U' L B U R L R B' L 
3. (7.96) U' B' R' U' B U R' B R 
4. 4.61 B L' U' B L U L U 
5. 4.54 L U R' B' U' B U' R'





Spoiler: avg of 12: 5.53



Time List:
1. 5.14 R' L R' U L B' U L' 
2. (3.67) R L R' B' U L' U B' 
3. 5.52 L B U L R L' R L' 
4. 6.63 B' U R U B' R' U' R' 
5. (12.01) L B' R' B' L' R L' R 
6. 5.79 R U B U L' U R' L' 
7. 6.20 B' U R B L B' L' R U' 
8. 4.02 U' L' B U' L' U' R' B 
9. 5.03 R U R' B L' R L' R' 
10. 6.05 B U B' L U B' R U L' U' 
11. 6.24 R' L' R' B L U' L U R' 
12. 4.66 R B U' B U R' B' L'


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (May 17, 2015)

0.41 2x2 Single
F U F2 U R U' F R' U'
LL skip

First sub-1 single, PB

Is that a UWR?


----------



## Genesis (May 17, 2015)

Gave in and got an AoChuang
SS 5x5 from like 2012 served long enough =(
1/5/12
1:21.20/1:28.64/1:30.03



guysensei1 said:


> 2:10.524 6x6 single wut



My turn to quit now? =P


----------



## guysensei1 (May 17, 2015)

Genesis said:


> Gave in and got an AoChuang
> SS 5x5 from like 2012 served long enough =(
> 1/5/12
> 1:21.20/1:28.64/1:30.03


Finally. NR at Foon yew pls


> My turn to quit now? =P



Your mo3, ao5 and ao12 are sub-mine. What do you think?


----------



## Genesis (May 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Finally. NR at Foon yew pls


Nah, too far from it, you get NR plz



guysensei1 said:


> Your mo3, ao5 and ao12 are sub-mine. What do you think?



But still... Your single is still sub mine ._.


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2015)

Ok skewb is kinda fun

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-17
avg of 12: 5.38

Time List:
1. 4.32 B L B' R B' L' B R' L' 
2. 5.50 L' U R' U L' R B' R' U 
3. (6.82) B U L' U' B L U L' 
4. 5.53 U L B' L' B U B' R' U' 
5. 6.64 L' R' B' R L' B R L' 
6. 4.88 B' U R' U R B U' L' 
7. 6.41 B U' L' R' B' R' B R U' R 
8. 5.12 L B U R B' R' L' R' 
9. 3.52 L' R' U' R L' U L B 
10. 6.03 L' U B R' U' B L' B' R' 
11. 5.85 U' B' U' L' B L U L 
12. (3.13) R' U R L' U' L' R' B'


----------



## ClovisKoo (May 17, 2015)

8.86 single 
D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R F L' D U2 L D F' L2 U


----------



## ryanj92 (May 17, 2015)

4x4x4

125 solve session average: 52.99
best ao100: 53.18 (PB by ~0.5)
-facepalm- that's what i have for having a good start 

also 39.12 single with OLL parity, 2nd best ever


----------



## rybaby (May 17, 2015)

Average of 12: 9.83
1. 9.92 F' L2 B' L2 B U2 B D2 B' D2 F2 R B R2 F L D U F' U2 R2 
2. 9.92 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 R F R2 D B D2 R2 B R' U' 
3. 9.04 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L' B' L D L2 R2 B D' F' R' 
4. 9.53 B2 D F B2 U L' D F U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 
5. 9.95 D B U' R L F R2 L' B' D' F' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B' L2 B2 D2 F 
6. 10.51 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U R2 F D' R F L' D' F' R' 
7. (11.93) U R D' R2 F R2 F2 B U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 
8. 9.96 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' L U2 B' L D U' F' L F2 R' 
9. 9.20 F' D2 R U D2 F2 D' B' R2 U R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U 
10. 9.96 L2 R2 B' D2 B F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' F' D2 B2 F' R B F2 L' U 
11. 10.29 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 F' R2 U B L U B' U' F 
12. (9.02) D' U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L B D2 B R' B F' D' L' U2


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2015)

23. 9.31 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L' B' D L' F D L B D F U

y // Inspection
U2 F r' F // F2B-1 (4/4)
U R' U' D' R D // F2B-2 (6/10)
U R U' R' U R U r' U' R U R' F R F' R // F2B-3 (16/26)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // F2B-4 (8/34)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (14/48)
U2 M' U' M' // EO (4/52)
U2 M' U2 M U M2 // ULUR (6/58)
U' M' U2 M // EP (4/62)

*6.66 TPS Roux solve*.

E: 39. *8.06* B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 F D2 R B2 R2 L' U2 L B2 U'

y // Inspection
r' F D' // FB (3/3)
R' x' x r2 U' r2 r U R' // F2B-3 (7/10)
U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2B-4 (8/18)
U l' U R D' R' U' l B // CMLL (9/27)
U2 M' U' M' // EO (4/31)
U' M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/35)
U M' U2 M' U2 // EP (5/40)

4.96 TPS.
E2: this solve is in the same Ao5 as a counting 17 and 18


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 17, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Average of 12: 9.83
> 1. 9.92 F' L2 B' L2 B U2 B D2 B' D2 F2 R B R2 F L D U F' U2 R2
> 2. 9.92 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 R F R2 D B D2 R2 B R' U'
> 3. 9.04 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L' B' L D L2 R2 B D' F' R'
> ...



nice!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> 23. 9.31 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L' B' D L' F D L B D F U
> 
> y // Inspection
> U2 F r' F // F2B-1 (4/4)
> ...



Calm down there Satan


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 18, 2015)

Average of 12: 3.55
1. 2.92 U L' B R' L U' R B' r u' 
2. 3.56 U R U' R L' B R U L' r' b' u' 
3. 3.81 U B' L U' B' L U' B L' b' u' 
4. (1.99) U B R' B' R U L' U' l' u 
5. 2.81 L B R' U R' B L' U' r' u' 
6. 4.02 U L' B' R L' B U R U l' b' u 
7. 3.61 L R' L U R B U L' l' b' 
8. 4.18 U B U' R U R L R r' b 
9. 3.25 L U' B U' L R' U R' l' u 
10. 3.64 U L' U' R U R' B R' l r 
11. (4.18) L' R' L R' B U' L' R U l' b' 
12. 3.73 U' L' U R U' B' U' L r b' u'


----------



## AlexMaass (May 18, 2015)

Daniel Wu said:


> Average of 12: 3.55
> 1. 2.92 U L' B R' L U' R B' r u'
> 2. 3.56 U R U' R L' B R U L' r' b' u'
> 3. 3.81 U B' L U' B' L U' B L' b' u'
> ...



you going to nats to get US champion runner up again?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 18, 2015)

sub 1:10 in 4x4. what.


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2015)

3x3x3 OH. Some skips in the avg12, but I think the avg5 was NL and just easy 

Average of 5: 13.29
15.06, (11.88), 12.20, (20.47), 12.60

Average of 12: 14.82
12.12, (10.74), 14.13, (23.21), 14.86, 15.39, 14.87, 15.28, 16.59, 14.90, 15.16, 14.91




Iggy said:


> Ok skewb is kinda fun
> avg of 12: 5.38


How o_0


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 18, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 3x3x3 OH. Some skips in the avg12, but I think the avg5 was NL and just easy
> 
> Average of 5: 13.29
> 15.06, (11.88), 12.20, (20.47), 12.60



Counting 15 :C


----------



## Bindedsa (May 18, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Counting 15 :C



Judging by the Avg of 12 and his official average, that's probably a good counting time.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 18, 2015)

pyra 4.47 Ao100


----------



## Aussie (May 18, 2015)

Recently since I broke my 3:02.18 6x6 Single PB that I couldn't break for around 2 months, I've been getting daily PBs.

So far, here are the records.
*3:02.18* ~Old Record
*2:55.76
2:53.50
2:48.76
2:44.61* ~Current Record

In my most recent PB, I finished all centers and edges at 2:08.XX. Unfortunately, I had a tough parity, but it didn't stop me from getting an awesome 6x6 single! 

I have a competition coming up in less then a week... hopefully I can achieve the same times I've been getting at home.


----------



## YouCubing (May 18, 2015)

My first comp is in 5 days, and basically HYPE HYPE


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Judging by the Avg of 12 and his official average, that's probably a good counting time.


Yeah, my global average is 16.xx


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

Accomplishment: Keeping (mostly) out of the Faz 6.88 debate


----------



## penguinz7 (May 18, 2015)

cashis said:


> Accomplishment: Keeping (mostly) out of the Faz 6.88 debate



Excuse me? You've posted in there 20 times.



Aussie said:


> Recently since I broke my 3:02.18 6x6 Single PB that I couldn't break for around 2 months, I've been getting daily PBs.



Wow you're getting fast..


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Excuse me...



20/500 isnt bad, considering what I'd like to say. I'm showing great reatraint


----------



## Bindedsa (May 18, 2015)

6.580 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U L' D2 R' B2 U' R2 D F D U' L'

z2 y'
F' R' L2 U' R U' R' D L' D2 // Cross
U R U' R' // F2L1
U R' U R // F2L-2
y' U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
L' U' L U2 r' F r // F2L-4
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL


----------



## mafergut (May 18, 2015)

cashis said:


> Accomplishment: Keeping (mostly) out of the Faz 6.88 debate



Same for me. I think I just posted once there.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 18, 2015)

My pyra is so fast. Come at me

Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 7.280
Worst Time: 31.099
Session Avg: 15.609
Session Mean: 15.752
Individual Times: 
8.913, 14.997, 20.648, 20.714, (31.099), 15.680, 8.413, 17.814, 10.697, 11.697, 8.180, 20.998, 14.731, 10.163, 14.297, 15.331, 14.731, 24.565, 15.981, 19.915, 13.780, 21.781, 14.030, 23.481, 12.647, 15.280, 14.914, 12.347, 18.664, 9.513, 13.781, 15.580, 16.914, 17.747, 10.147, (7.280), 16.648, 18.531+, 15.930, 17.914, 22.047, 19.498, 12.212, 7.780, 11.279, 19.698, 15.196, 19.748, 16.246, 17.464


----------



## cuboy63 (May 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-18
avg of 12: 6.79

Time List:
1. 6.51 L' R2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 B F' R2 F L' F U2 L' B U F2 L' R2 
2. 6.89 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D L' U2 L2 B2 L F U L' F2 D2 
3. 6.45 U D2 F2 B2 L F2 U2 R2 F D B2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 
4. (7.65) L2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D B2 R' F' D' L2 U R2 B2 L D B 
5. 6.83 R' U' F B' R D2 R F L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 D L2 U 
6. 6.97 R' U2 B' D' L D' L2 F B' U2 R' D2 B2 L D2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 
7. 6.76 B' U' F D L' D F' L B R F2 U2 D2 R B2 R2 B2 L U2 D2 
8. 7.35 D F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 D2 U F2 R2 L' U2 L2 B F2 D2 L B2 U R' 
9. 6.29 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R D' F' U R F2 D' R' U' F 
10. 6.86 L2 D R' B U' F L B' L D2 L2 U2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 
11. 7.01 L' D' L2 D' F2 B2 U F D' L' F2 D2 L B2 D2 R U2 R D2 R2 
12. (6.07) L2 U L2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 F' R' U' R D' B R B R2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 18, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-18
> avg of 12: 6.79
> 
> Time List:
> ...


????


----------



## penguinz7 (May 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> My pyra is so fast. Come at me
> 
> Number of solves: 50
> Best Time: 7.280
> ...



Woah so do you like have the wr yet?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 18, 2015)

Got a 5.77 3x3 single on Saturday. PLL skip, 2nd best ever, 2nd sub-6 ever.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 18, 2015)

1:09.03 ao 100 4x4
3.97 ao 100 2x2
sub 1:10
sub 4


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1:09.03 ao 100 4x4
> 3.97 ao 100 2x2
> sub 1:10
> sub 4



no life pls


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> no life pls



haha jealous? tryin for a good 3x3 ao 50 now....


----------



## YouCubing (May 18, 2015)

Lol, dumbest 2x2 scramble ever. I guess it's good though, it's my PB  2.553 seconds.
Scramble: F U F2 U' F2 U F U'
Solution:
Inspection // y2 x' x
First Side // Nothing XD
OLL // L' U' L U' L' U2 L' U2
PLL // Nothing again XD
3.91 tps... That's better than my average 
Basically I had to do y2 Anti-Sune U2 to solve it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Lol, dumbest 2x2 scramble ever. I guess it's good though, it's my PB  2.553 seconds.
> Scramble: F U F2 U' F2 U F U'
> Solution:
> Inspection // y2 x' x
> ...



1.29 lol


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1.29 lol



.78 xD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> .78 xD






(just got an ao 5 with three 8s, DNF, 10.)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 18, 2015)

20.50 Ao12 OH, not a pb but good
mybe oill git gud


----------



## Myachii (May 18, 2015)

New PB Ao5 and Ao12 for 3x3 

Ao5 down from 13.27 to 12.61
Time List:
1. 12.52 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B F' R2 B L U2 R' U L' F' 
2. 12.88 R2 D2 R' B' D2 F' B' U R L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U D2 B2 U' 
3. (13.07) B' L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' F' U2 B' 
4. (11.97) B' D2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U' B' D R B' D2 
5. 12.44 R F2 L R2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 R U2 B D L' R2 B U' F2 R' B2

Ao12 down from 13.99 to 13.51
Time List:
1. (11.15) B L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U' L' B U' L2 B L' U 
2. 12.47 R L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B F2 R2 D2 L B R U' F U B2 R2 
3. 14.68 U F' B R F2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R D' 
4. 15.12 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 U F' U' B2 L' B' D2 R F2 D2 R' 
5. 13.09 F' R2 U2 B' F' U2 R2 F L2 D2 B' L U' B U' F R' U' F U2 R2 
6. 14.04 F2 U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B' F' L2 U' B' D2 R D' L2 U2 L' R F' 
7. 12.67 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L U2 R B2 U2 B' F' L F2 U' B' U2 R' D U 
8. 12.64 B2 U' B L B U2 R D U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 R' L D2 U' 
9. 14.20 L F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 U' R B2 U2 B' L R' F' R2 F' 
10. (15.72) B2 U D R U D2 R B' L' R2 F' L2 U2 B R2 D2 B D2 B D2 
11. 13.78 B D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F U2 F R' B L' U' B D2 B' D L F2 
12. 12.37 L F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 B' F U F' R' D2 B2

Also, 14.20 Ao50 and a 14.95 Ao100 

Sub-15 here we go, currently on a 16.19 Ao1000 too


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

hmm, .01 seconds slower than PB :/
(8.66) U2 B R' L U2 L F L R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2
x
F2 U R2// cross
U2 R' U R// 1st pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R'// 2nd pair
U' L U2 L' d L' U' L// 3rd pair
U R' F R F' U R U' R'// 4th pair
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R// headlights OLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2// H perm
50 STM, idk how to do tps kek, rotationless too!


----------



## AlexMaass (May 19, 2015)

(13.78) L B R' L2 F' U' L U D2 F2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R'

roux pb woopwoop


----------



## cashis (May 19, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> (13.78) L B R' L2 F' U' L U D2 F2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R'
> 
> roux pb woopwoop



Same. Roux PB. 
(22.50) F2 D2 L' F' R D' F2 L' U2 F L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 L2 R


----------



## guysensei1 (May 19, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Woah so do you like have the wr yet?



Pfft, Drew has no chance against me. WR at next comp. Totally.


----------



## Genesis (May 19, 2015)

1:34.89 5x5 ao50


----------



## joshsailscga (May 19, 2015)

19.92 OH single...finally sub-20!!
couldn't reconstruct, unfortunately.

I switched from a mini Weilong to a 50mm Zanchi 2 days ago and since have broken all my OH pb's.
TPS has improved significantly with the smaller cube 
My only problem with the Zanchi is it's a good bit more locky than the Weilong.


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2015)

6.82 F B D R L2 U L' D F' D' U2 F B D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2

Easy F2L, OLL skip to T perm, expected it to be faster lel


----------



## Bindedsa (May 19, 2015)

6.656 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L B' L2 D B2 L' U2

z2 y' // Inspection
M' U' r2 F r y' L U L' D' // XXCross
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L3
r U' r' F // F2L4
U F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // LL

Cool solve


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 19, 2015)

10.25 MO3 and 11.02 AO5.


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 19, 2015)

Finally finished all of my PLL alg set (and got them down decently). geez, I didn't even think i'd get this. Welp, no off to consistent sub-20n (i'm soo close!) and getting full OLL. Good job everyone!


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2015)

1:51.89 U2 r2 R f2 l d2 L2 l' b2 D2 U d' u f' F' D f2 D2 l' L r2 R2 u2 f2 r2 b2 r' D F' U2 R' D2 d2 f' d' F' f l' r' b l2 B2 f2 U2 R' u R2 l' B L2 d2 U2 r' R F2 l u2 b2 l r2

First ever timed yau5 solve. I've only ever done like 5 yau5 solves ever lol

Edit: 6th solve in the session

(1:24.93) f L U' D2 F l D2 f2 U2 r f' L' u' d D L2 F' L' b r' F' l' D2 d' l2 F' b2 B' L r2 f' l B L2 l2 F2 u2 d' L2 b F' d2 r2 L' f2 R2 b' d2 F' r' L2 u R' d2 D' L b u r D

wat

Edit: First sub 1:15 (redux ofc)

(1:14.38) l2 F' u' r2 L' b2 B' f2 F' R' d u L' R F' D2 R' U' l2 B D' b2 r' d2 l d2 F2 f' R' u2 U2 F U2 r l D r D2 F' L f' l D' F2 R d2 D u2 R r2 B' d' B' D2 B2 b R U b r2


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2015)

Average of 50: 3.416


Spoiler: scrambles



1. 3.309 B' U B R' L R' B' L' U'
2. 3.704 U' L' R' B U' R L' R'
3. 3.751 R U' R' B' L' R' B' R
4. 2.905 U' L' U' L R B' R' B'
5. 3.334 R' U B U' B' L B L R
6. 3.334 L' R U B' U B' L U
7. 3.911 B U' L R' U R' U' R' B'
8. (5.393) B R' U B R' B R' L
9. 2.902 B L' B' R' U L' R' L
10. 3.253 R L B U' L' U' B U' B
11. (2.679) L B U R U B' U' L
12. 3.284 L B' U R L B U B' U'
13. 3.074 B R' U B' U L' U L'
14. 3.313 R' L' B U L' U L B U
15. 2.924 U' L' B R' U R B U' L'
16. 3.115 U' R U' L R B U' B
17. 2.969 L' R' B' U' R B R' U
18. 3.760 U R U' L B' U L U
19. 3.454 U L' R U L U' B R
20. 3.420 B U' L R' B' L R L'
21. 4.374 L' U' B R U' B R' B' R
22. 2.778 L' R L U' L U L' U L
23. 4.027 R' U' R L' B' L' R U'
24. 2.934 U L' U R' U' B R L
25. 4.454 L R' L' R' U' B R U R'
26. (1.718) L B R U' R L R' L'
27. 3.605 U' B' U B' R' L' U B U'
28. 2.715 L B' R B' R' L' B U' B' R
29. 2.984 U R' B' L B U' R' U R'
30. (4.858) R' U' L' B R B L B'
31. 3.569 R U' B L R' B' R B' L
32. 3.104 B' U B' L' B L' B' R B
33. 3.109 B R' U B' U' R' B' L' U'
34. 2.915 U' B' U R B' R' L B U'
35. 3.700 L' R' U B' L R' B L' B
36. (5.517) L' U' B R' B' U B U' R
37. 3.570 R U L' U L' B U' L' R
38. 4.397 B' U' L' B' L' B R B L
39. 2.964 B U' B' R U B L' R'
40. 3.305 B' L B' R' U R' L U' R'
41. 4.028 L U' B' L B' R' B L' B
42. 3.970 B' L' R' U R L' R' B L'
43. 3.024 U L' U' L R U L B U'
44. 3.229 U' B U' R L' U L' B'
45. 2.780 U' R' U' R L' U' B' R U'
46. 4.033 R' U' L B L' U L' B U
47. (1.720) R' L R B' R B R B
48. 3.519 R' B' L' B' R' U L' U R
49. 4.232 U R' B' R B R' B L
50. 3.286 B R' U' B' R L' R L B



On cam with a good angle, and apparently faster than the 3.4x avg50 I uploaded a while ago. Was hoping for sub 3.4 though.


----------



## YouCubing (May 19, 2015)

I solved my whole cube collection in one day!


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2015)

Today's skewb session

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-19
solves/total: 239/239

single
best: 2.21
worst: 18.95

mean of 3
current: 7.71 (σ = 1.47)
best: 4.23 (σ = 1.57)

avg of 5
current: 7.23 (σ = 0.67)
best: 4.39 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 7.40 (σ = 1.06)
best: 5.20 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 50
current: 7.12 (σ = 1.96)
best: 6.09 (σ = 1.50)

avg of 100
current: 6.95 (σ = 1.65)
best: 6.54 (σ = 1.91)

Average: 6.80 (σ = 1.79)
Mean: 6.97

Still extremely inconsistent :/ I have no idea how to get rid of all my lockups


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 19, 2015)

6x6 pbs after a month of not practicing ^^

ao12: pb by 9 seconds 
ao5: 2:37.97 -> PB by 7 seconds
single: 2:27.29 single-> pb by 4 seconds

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-19
avg of 12: 2:42.57

Time List:
1. 2:44.92 
2. 2:48.81 
3. 2:41.50 
4. 2:40.33 
5. (2:57.09) 
6. 2:40.45 
7. 2:41.87 
8. 2:53.92 
9. 2:30.21 
10. 2:42.19 
11. (2:27.29) 
12. 2:41.52


----------



## Michael Womack (May 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I solved my whole cube collection in one day!



How many puzzles?


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2015)

8.37 D' F L2 R2 F U R B L F U' R U' F R' L F L B' F2 D2 U2 F L2 R 


y' L R' D' U' L D2 
U2 R' U R
U' R U R'
L U L'
L' U L U y' R U R' U R U' R' 
U'

29/8.37=3.46 TPS

LL skip PB  Second try I got 5.27.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 19, 2015)

Torch said:


> 8.37 D' F L2 R2 F U R B L F U' R U' F R' L F L B' F2 D2 U2 F L2 R
> 
> 
> y' L R' D' U' L D2
> ...



nice!

Did you know that last F2L pair was going to give you a skip? If you didn't, a good alg for that case is y' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (It's great for OH.)


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> nice!
> 
> Did you know that last F2L pair was going to give you a skip? If you didn't, a good alg for that case is y' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (It's great for OH.)



I knew it was going to orient the edges, but nothing else. I do like like that alg though! I also use y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R'. It's basically backsune cancelled into R U' R'.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 19, 2015)

Torch said:


> I knew it was going to orient the edges, but nothing else. I do like like that alg though! I also use y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R'. It's basically backsune cancelled into R U' R'.



That's quite nice too.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 19, 2015)

6x6 again ^^ No counting sup2:50, which is great 

2:25.13 single (NP)
2:34.04 ao5 
2:38.46 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-19
avg of 12: 2:38.46

Time List:
1. 2:30.21 
2. 2:42.19 
3. 2:27.29 
4. 2:41.52 
5. 2:39.61 
6. 2:35.21 
7. (2:25.13) 
8. 2:38.49 
9. (2:55.81) 
10. 2:39.39 
11. 2:44.80 
12. 2:45.93


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 20, 2015)

4x4 52 single double parity into an ELL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 20, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 4x4 52 single double parity into an ELL






but gj!


----------



## AlexMaass (May 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-19
mean of 3: 2.11

Time List:
1. 2.06 U' B' U L U' B' U L' l' r b 
2. 1.89 U' L' R B L U L' B r u' 
3. 2.39 U B L R' B' R U' B b

lolpyraminx


----------



## YouCubing (May 20, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> How many puzzles?



28, 27 if you don't count my 1x1.
I did 1x1-7x7, Pyraminx and Prof. Pyraminx, Mega and Giga, and I did Skewb, Skewb Ultimate and Skewb Diamond and Face-Turning Octahedron, and I did 1x2x3, 2x2x3, 2x3x3, 3x3x5, 3x3x6 and a 3x4x5, and a Void Cube, Dino Cube, Helicopter Cube, Gear Shift, SQ1, and I solved my Clock and Missing Link.


----------



## YouCubing (May 20, 2015)

I solved the poppiest cube without it exploding... XD a piece or two did try to come off but I stopped it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2015)

4:07.56 7x7 Single! Second best ever! I can hopefully beat my official 3:58 soon xD
And 1:12.46 5x5 PB Single from 2 days ago


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 20, 2015)

2:01.446 6x6 avg5 (2:01.845, 2:00.069, 2:01.963, 2:01.748, 2:00.744)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 20, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 2:01.446 6x6 avg5 (2:01.845, 2:00.069, 2:01.963, 2:01.748, 2:00.744)



That consistente though...


----------



## imvelox (May 20, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 2:01.446 6x6 avg5 (2:01.845, 2:00.069, 2:01.963, 2:01.748, 2:00.744)



Nice, insane consistency


----------



## Chree (May 20, 2015)

3 PLL skips in the first 5 solves during OH... two were COLL-induced. The last was right after fruruf.

New PBs:
Ao5: 18.46
Ao12: 20.87


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 20, 2015)

haven't posted here in a while,
3x3 ao12:*16.31*
15.62, 15.72, (22.83), 15.67, 16.27, 17.73, 16.31, 18.04, 16.70, 15.10, 15.96, (13.94)
With the Qiyi Thunderclap

also I got a 12.66 and a 12.80 in the same session.


----------



## YouCubing (May 20, 2015)

I have now gotten 5 sub-30 solves!  29, 29, 29, 27, and my PB of 23.643.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 20, 2015)

first sub 1 4x4 solve 

55.40 (OLL parity)
yuxin 4x4


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 20, 2015)

Learned a new guitar song "I should have know better" by the Beatles.
Not cubing related though, so....
sub 15 OH single 14.99


----------



## cashis (May 20, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Learned a new guitar song "I should have know better" by the Beatles.
> Not cubing related though, so....
> sub 15 OH single 14.99



Ik that on guitar too


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2015)

4:18 7x7 PB mo3


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 21, 2015)

2:07.99 Pb ao5 on 5x5!
2:06.01, (1:56.25), 2:05.29, 2:12.66, (2:26.71)

the 1:56 is single PB!


----------



## YouCubing (May 21, 2015)

FINALLY got around to doing a 2x2-7x7 relay. The time was ~37 minutes. XD


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2015)

First sub 45 4x4 single: 43.345! Can't wait for a sub 40.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2015)

2:27.11 6x6 ao5
Yay


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 21, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> First sub 45 4x4 single: 43.345! Can't wait for a sub 40.


Dude. Your signature is really out of date. xD Congrats.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 21, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> That consistente though...





imvelox said:


> Nice, insane consistency



Thank you to both!


----------



## imvelox (May 21, 2015)

55.88 megaminx PB single


----------



## Genesis (May 21, 2015)

5x5 1:13.63 single


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 5x5 1:13.63 single


My PB is 1:10 I think


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 21, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 55.88 megaminx PB single


Nice! I think you will catch up to me atleast very soon


----------



## SirWaffle (May 21, 2015)

pb but still not sub 10 aghhh

Average of 12: 10.12
1. 10.81 R2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F L2 D' L' D2 L' F U2 L D2 L' 
2. (13.29) D2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 R' D' B U' R' D' B U2 F2 R B' 
3. 8.84 U' R' D' L B2 U R' F B' R B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 
4. 10.76 D2 B U2 B D2 L2 B L2 B F2 U2 R U' L' B R2 B2 D' B D2 
5. 9.54 F2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' R2 U F2 U' F D R' U' B R2 B' D R2 B 
6. 11.89 U D R B2 L' U F2 L2 F' L' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 
7. 9.28 F2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B' R2 B R2 F L U F2 U' L B F U L2 U2 
8. 9.96 L2 U2 B L2 B L2 F D2 L2 F' D' F D U' L2 D2 F D' L' 
9. 9.03 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' D' R' B' U' L F U F' D2 U 
10. 11.01 U2 B' L F U B U2 B D2 R' U D R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 
11. (8.48) R2 B2 D2 B U' D2 L' D R' F R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 
12. 10.05 F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F2 R' B' F' L2 D' F' U' B2 D R' F


----------



## imvelox (May 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! I think you will catch up to me atleast very soon



Thanks! Ahah i definitely don't think so
11:54.06 2x2-8x8 relay UWR, 6x6+7x7+8x8 in 9:52.xx cool, video soon


----------



## JK (May 21, 2015)

Haven't practice much since a couple of weeks ago. But I get faster without much practice. Pickup practice?

=======================================
Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-22
solves/total: 112/113

single
best: 0.72
worst: 2.76

mean of 3
current: 2.09 (σ = 0.51)
best: 1.26 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 5
current: 1.90 (σ = 0.19)
best: 1.42 (σ = 0.10)

avg of 12
current: 1.90 (σ = 0.31)
best: 1.61 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 50
current: 1.75 (σ = 0.16)
best: 1.70 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 100
current: 1.74 (σ = 0.19)
best: 1.71 (σ = 0.18)

Average: 1.74 (σ = 0.19)
Mean: 1.74

===========================================
PB average of 100: 1.71  0.11 slower than UWR. 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-22
avg of 100: 1.71

Time List:
1. (1.24) U2 F' R' F' U2 F' R' F' U' 
2. 1.84 F2 R U F2 R2 F' R U2 R 
3. 1.57 R F U F U2 F' U' R2 U2 
4. 1.74 F U F2 U R' F2 U2 F' R 
5. 1.61 R2 F' R F' R' F' U F R2 
6. 1.85 F2 R2 F R2 U' F' U R' U2 
7. 1.80 R' F R' F R2 U' R2 U F' 
8. 1.98 U2 F' R2 U R' F2 R' F' R 
9. 1.46 R U R2 F' R' F' U' R U 
10. 1.63 R2 F R2 F U' R F U R' 
11. 1.69 U R2 F2 R' U' F' R U2 R U2 
12. 1.71 F' U2 R F' U R' F R' U2 
13. 1.68 F R' U' F' R' F U' F2 U2 
14. 1.62 U R2 F' R U R U' F2 U' 
15. 1.73 R' U2 R' U F U' R F2 R' 
16. (2.76) F U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 F U' 
17. 1.90 U' R' F2 U R2 F' U' R U' 
18. 1.52 F R2 F R U F2 R' U' R U' 
19. 1.45 F2 R U' R2 F U' R F2 R' 
20. (1.30) R2 F R F' U' R F2 R2 U' 
21. 1.52 R2 U F R2 U' R U2 F2 R2 
22. 1.65 R F' R U2 R' F U2 R' U' 
23. 2.10 U2 R2 F2 U' F U F' R U' 
24. 1.83 F2 R' U2 R U R2 F' U' R U' 
25. 1.62 R' F2 U2 F' U' F R U' F2 
26. 1.87 R2 U' R' U' F' R U F2 R' 
27. 2.04 F2 U F2 U F' U R' F2 R' 
28. 1.74 R2 U2 R F2 R U' F R U2 
29. 1.48 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' R F U2 
30. 2.02 F R F' R' F U2 R2 F' U 
31. (2.23) R2 U' R' F U F' R2 U' R 
32. 1.50 U R U R2 F2 U' R F2 U 
33. (2.26) R F' U R2 U' F2 R' U' R' 
34. 1.46 U' F' U2 F R' U R' F' U' 
35. 1.40  F R' F' U F R U2 F' U' 
36. 1.84 U' R F' U R' U R' U R 
37. 1.80 R' U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 F' U2 
38. (1.24) U' R2 F2 R' F2 R F R2 U2 
39. 1.52 U F U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
40. 1.43 U F2 R2 U R F2 U2 F' R' 
41. 1.32 R' U2 F U R2 U' F U2 F' 
42. 1.83 U' R2 U' F R' U' F2 R' U2 
43. (2.22) F2 R' F U R2 U R' U F2 
44. 1.70 F' U' F' R U R U' R F' 
45. 1.80 R' U' F U2 F2 R' F' R U2 
46. 1.73 U2 F' U R' F' R2 U' R U2 
47. 1.67 U' R2 F2 U' F R' F R2 U2 
48. 1.77 R2 F2 U2 R F R' U' R' U2 
49. 1.86 F' R' F U' R' U F2 R' U' 
50. 1.52 U R F' R F2 U' R2 U' R 
51. 1.76 F' U2 R F' U' F U F2 U2 
52. 2.00 F' R' U F2 R' U2 F' R2 U' 
53. 1.81 U2 F2 R' F R F' U R' F2 U' 
54. 2.04 R' U' R' U2 F R2 F2 R2 U' 
55. 1.63 U R2 U' R' F U2 R F U' 
56. (1.15) R F2 U R2 F2 R' F R2 U' 
57. 1.33 R' F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U R2 
58. 1.76 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 R' 
59. 1.78 F2 U' R U' F2 U F U' F' 
60. 1.63 F' U2 F' U F2 U2 R' F' R' U 
61. 1.90 U2 R' F' U2 R U R2 U R 
62. 1.72 U' F2 R U' R F2 R' U2 R 
63. 1.67 R U R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
64. 1.64 F U' F R' F R F U' R U2 
65. 1.66 F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' 
66. 1.86 R F2 U2 F' U' R F' R2 U' 
67. 1.60 R F2 U' R' U' R2 U F' U' 
68. 1.72 F' R U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F 
69. (2.42) F2 R F U2 R2 F2 R' U R U' 
70. 1.52 F2 U' F' R' U F R2 U' R2 
71. 1.90 R' U2 F R' F U R' F U2 
72. 1.77 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' F U2 
73. 1.82 R F2 R F' U' R U2 F2 R U' 
74. 1.52 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 F' U2 
75. 1.53 R F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R U' 
76. 1.80 F2 R' F' U F' R U' F' R' U' 
77. 1.93 U F' R' F' U' R2 F2 U' R' 
78. 1.83 R U2 R F' U' F' R2 U F 
79. 1.74 U2 R F' U F' U F R U' 
80. 1.66 U F R' F U' F U' R2 U 
81. 1.88 F' U R2 U' F R2 F U2 F 
82. 1.93 U F R2 F R U F U2 F 
83. 2.21 F U' F R2 F R2 U' F' U2 
84. 1.67 U' F R F2 R F R U F' 
85. 1.87 U R2 F R F' U R' F U2 
86. 1.57 R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U2 
87. 1.97 R2 F R' U F U2 R2 F2 U' 
88. 1.68 R' F R2 F' R2 F U2 F' R U' 
89. 1.78 R2 U F2 U F' R2 F2 R' U2 
90. 1.78 F' R' F U' R F' U F' U2 
91. 1.51 F' R2 F2 R2 U' R U' F R' 
92. 1.68 R' U R U F2 U F2 R' U2 
93. 1.54 R' F R2 F' R2 U R2 F2 R' 
94. (0.72) U' R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
95. 1.53 R2 U F U F' R2 F2 U R' U' 
96. 1.73 F' R' F U' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
97. 1.45 U R U' F2 R F' U F2 R 
98. 1.77 U2 F R' F U2 R U' R F2 R2 U2 
99. 1.67 U2 F U F R2 U' R F' R2 U' 
100. 1.67 U F' U2 R2 F' R F R' U'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 21, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Dude. Your signature is really out of date. xD Congrats.



his signature only lists Ao100s not singles -.-


----------



## KevinG (May 21, 2015)

MM99 said:


> New PB AO100 with a 15.62 old one was 15.69 feels like I can beat this avg at will though its not that difficult anymore





guysensei1 said:


> My PB is 1:10 I think



My PB was 1:12 and then I got an official 1:06 last weekend xD
Home PB is still 1:12


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2015)

12.69 Roux Ao100 

Best average of 5: 10.98
101-105 - 11.84 10.47 10.63 (10.09) (13.97)

Best average of 12: 11.85
15-26 - (9.04) 11.82 11.66 (14.23) 12.45 12.26 12.99 12.75 12.50 11.16 11.41 9.53

Lots of sub-10s.



Spoiler: Times



6. 11.81 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L D2 L' B' L2 U F2 R B R' D2
7. 13.87 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 U R U R L D' B2 U B F' L2 D'
8. 11.16 U R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B D2 B' R2 F R B U L' U F2 U2
9. 12.64 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U L B L2 U' R F D F U2 B U2
10. 13.66 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F L2 D' R' U F2 U2 B2 U2 R F
11. 15.68 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U' R2 D U2 B2 L' F D' R' B D U' B' U2 B2
12. 12.99 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 F' R F2 D' L2 D2 R2 L B' D2
13. 14.56 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B2 R' B' L2 U R' U2 R' U2 B2 L U
14. 14.05 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U' B U B2 F' U2 L' B D' F' L
15. 9.04 F2 U R2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 D' F D2 U' R L2 F2 D2 B' L U
16. 11.82 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 B L F2 D L D' F D R U' R'
17. 11.66 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R B2 R B' F2 D' R2 D B2 L'
18. 14.23 F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 D R2 U B2 D L F2 D U' L2 F' R L B D U
19. 12.45 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R' B R2 F U2 B' D2 U' B' R2 U'
20. 12.26 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L' B' R' F' D2 F2 U' R U2 L2 F
21. 12.99 D F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 R2 F' L2 U' B' L B' R2 D F' L'
22. 12.75 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' F' D F2 U' R' F' L2 B L' U2
23. 12.50 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L U2 L2 F D2 B U2 F D' L2 U'
24. 11.16 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 F U B' R' F' R D' R2 U' R
25. 11.41 L2 U R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B U L' D' L2 D F' D F' L2
26. 9.53 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R' F2 U' F R' L2 U' B' F L' U2
27. 11.36 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' R B R B' R' L2 D' L' F2 D2
28. 13.23 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 F D2 U B F2 U R' F'
29. 14.01 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 D R L2 B' U L' D' R' F L2 F'
30. 15.54 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' D2 F U' L U R B2 D2 L' U2
31. 12.88 U F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U' B' R U L D' L U' F2 R2 D
32. 11.86 U B2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 D2 R D2 F' D2 U L D U' B' L'
33. 12.72 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' U R F' D' L B' U2 R2 U F R' U'
34. 13.11 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R U2 B F L' F2 L D F' D2 R
35. 13.07 D' R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D U2 R2 U' B' R' F' L U2 B D' F' U' L B
36. 12.19 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 B L D' B D2 R B U B2 R2 U
37. 12.09 L2 D' U L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 F R' D' L' D2
38. 12.33 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 L B' F2 D R2 D' R D U F' U2
39. 13.33 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U' L' B' F' U' R2 U2 B U' R' L
40. 12.91 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B2 L U L2 U2 R' F' U' B L' F' U
41. 9.75 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 D R D2 R' B' R2 F' R' B L2 B'
42. 13.13 D2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L F2 U' B' R2 D2 L D' B' R F'
43. 13.00 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U L B' F L' F D' B U B2 U2 R2
44. 13.31 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U B' U' F R' U2 B D F D' L U
45. 14.97 F2 U' B2 D' U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 F' U' B2 L2 B' D2 R2 L U2 L
46. 11.77 D R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' L' U L' B' U L D' U2 F' U
47. 11.48 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D F' R2 B' U' R' D F2 L U' L F'
48. 12.27 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L B2 R B R' F2 R' F U L' U
49. 11.16 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' B F U' L B R2 D' R2 F' D U
50. 14.05 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L' D2 B' L' D' L2 F R D' L
51. 10.85 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' U F R' B R U2 R' F L
52. 11.95 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' L R2 B R' L2 U2 F D R2 U2
53. 11.94 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 F R' D' R D2 B' F2 D R U2
54. 14.29 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R U2 B' U2 F U2 R' U B2 L U
55. 11.98 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D F2 U' R U' F' D' B' R' U' F' R U2
56. 13.47 R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 L D F L2 B2 L U2
57. 13.01 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 F2 D R F2 D' R D' U' B F D2 F'
58. 12.63 L2 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' D' B U R F' R' U'
59. 12.05 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 F U2 L U2 R L2 U' R B2 R U2
60. 13.13 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R F' U B' F' U' R2 U' R2 U2
61. 13.54 R2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 L U L2 F R' L U2 F2 D L2 U2
62. 13.07 F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L F2 U' R B F D L2 D
63. 13.63 D F2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F U' L' B F U' L2 F2 R2 U' L
64. 12.77 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' R D' B' U2 F' D B2 R F2 L
65. 12.88 F2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D L' F2 R D' R2 U R2 L B R2
66. 14.87 D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 U2 F L B' R' F2 U2 F U' F2 L2 U2
67. 15.77 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 F2 U R' F' R2 B' D' F2
68. 12.15 U B2 U' R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F' D' B2 U' F' R D F' D L D2
69. 9.51 B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L U2 R2 D L F' R L2 F' D2 U'
70. 12.67 F2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D R' D2 U L' U' F' D' B2 L F2 D2
71. 11.78 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' F' D' B2 R F' U B F' U2
72. 12.57 D R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 F L2 B2 L' D2 U R' L' B'
73. 14.45 R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R F L2 F2 D2 F R' B U' L
74. 12.97 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L U' L2 B' F R' F D' U L' U'
75. 16.18 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D F L' F R D' B F' U2 R F2 U
76. 13.57 D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D R' D F R B L' U2 L2 B R2 U
77. 11.98 U R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' L' F' R F2 U' R2 L D B' R2 U'
78. 13.81 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 R' B2 F R L2 B F D2 R L' D
79. 11.23 U R2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R F U2 B D F U B R F2
80. 11.38 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B U' L D F D' R' D2 R F'
81. 17.80 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D L2 F U' R' B2 U B R2 L B2 D' U2
82. 14.36 B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D R B F' L' D' R' F' R D' B2 U
83. 12.34 R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 U' B' L' F2 L2 U2 L D' R F2 D2
84. 9.00 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 D' R' B2 U R' D' B L' U
85. 12.39 D2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' B' U L' D U B2 U' R F' D U
86. 13.04 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B U2 L2 U2 L' U' B' R' B2 U
87. 14.87 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U L' D B' R' F' D' R2 U2 F2 R' U'
88. 11.02 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 B R' U2 F' R B' F' D B' F R'
89. 13.34 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L' D' B U' L2 D' B2 R' L2 D U'
90. 12.07 B2 D L2 U R2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 L B' F2 D2 L' B2 U F' U2 B2 U'
91. 14.10 L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' R L2 B' L D2 R B D R' D' U'
92. 12.79 U R2 U F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U B2 R2 L' U' F' D' L D' U
93. 11.17 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R' U' F' L2 F' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2
94. 14.86 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 F2 R' B F' R' L2 F' R D F' D2 U
95. 13.03 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B F L F' R2 D U' L2 B' D
96. 12.94 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 F U2 R' F2 D' L' U' R D2 L'
97. 12.36 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F U L' U2 F' D R' D2 U' L' U
98. 13.95 U R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U' F' L2 B R L2 D2 L U R2 B' U2
99. 11.82 L2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 D R2 D L2 D2 B' D L F L F2 L B' U2 R U'
100. 12.03 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 L B' R U2 B' U' F' L F' L' D
101. 11.84 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B' D2 R B2 U R2 D2 B' F2 U2
102. 10.47 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' B R' D2 U L' F' U2
103. 10.63 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B R2 U B' U2 R L2 D2 L' U'
104. 10.09 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 R' B' D B' L2 B2 U' F' R D' U'
105. 13.97 F2 U' L2 D U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' F' D' R2 D2 B' U' L' F' D2 B


----------



## scottishcuber (May 21, 2015)

JK said:


> Haven't practice much since a couple of weeks ago. But I get faster without much practice. Pickup practice?
> 
> =======================================
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-22
> ...



very nice


----------



## mafergut (May 21, 2015)

2nd best 3x3 full-step single:

14.47 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 U' B D B2 L R' B2 U2 F 

Also regularly getting sub-20 Ao50s now (today 19.86) but not always. Still in need of better consistency to be globally sub-20.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2015)

PB 3x3 ao100!

15.468 

PB by.011 lol

Cube: HuaLong


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 21, 2015)

Took a break from OH for a while and completely smashed my 3x3 OH records today. Had a counting Sub-20 in an Ao5! Both Sub-20's were non-lucky which is weird.


Ao5: 21.29
Ao12: 23.09 

Times: 22.32 + 22.51 +18.75 + (24.56) + 22.61 + (17.80) + 23.94
+ 24.33 + 24.15 + 24.08
+ 24.44 + 23.73


Also got a PB 4x4 OH time: 2:06.52.


----------



## cashis (May 21, 2015)

8.39 pb


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 22, 2015)

just reconstructed a solve! never thought it would be this hard....
9.16 (from NCR2015)
B2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 L' R B2 R U' F R' F2 D B' U' F2 R'
Inspection: y
First Block: D U' B2 R' F2 U' r' F
Second Block: r U' R' U R2 U R U' r' U' r U' M2 U' r U' r'
CMLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
LSE: U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M U' M2 U M2
45 STM=4.91 TPS lol thats bad
(i know the second block solution was bad, but i didn't realize the red-blue for some reason. antisune made up for it though)


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

I time my scrambles.  I know it's weird. But I got a PB scramble on my 3x3 of 8.281... so yeah.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;TNOAmveVgDk]http://youtu.be/TNOAmveVgDk[/video]

EDIT: first sub-1 of this OLL alg?
[video=youtube_share;CJCXmitfsn8]http://youtu.be/CJCXmitfsn8[/video]


----------



## Genesis (May 22, 2015)

1:08.83 5x5 single


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

Tomorrow is my first competition, and a C4Y 3x3x4 is heading to my house right now. Also, I got a 2.44 2x2 PB single just because my TPS was so amazingly awesome on that solve.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 22, 2015)

4x4 pb avg5! on cam with a nice single! and only one pll parity if I recall correctly  +40.87 pb avg12
Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-22
avg of 5: 38.66

Time List:
1. 37.09 L' D2 Rw2 U2 D Rw2 Fw' U2 D2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 Rw' R B2 U D' F2 U Fw2 U2 L2 B' Uw' F2 B D' L F' B U2 Fw R U R2 U' L R2 Rw2 
2. (34.24) B Rw' Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw' D' L2 R Fw2 L Rw' D L F Rw Fw' D' Uw2 F Rw' B' L2 Rw2 Uw2 F U' D2 L2 B2 R' D2 L D2 Rw F2 Fw2 Rw' F L' 
3. (47.77) D' L2 D L2 B' D' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' D' B' R F2 Fw B' D U' F' Fw2 R F2 U' F Rw D2 Rw' Fw' B2 F D2 Fw' Rw' Uw' U2 B2 F D2 L Rw 
4. 38.69 D' Uw F D2 Fw R' Rw' F' Rw' B' Fw' L U' D Uw2 B L Rw' B L' B U2 Uw Fw Uw B' Fw2 U R F' Rw2 U R2 B L F' B2 Rw' F L' 
5. 40.21 Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw F' B' U2 L' Uw2 L' Fw' R2 Uw D Fw R2 Uw2 U' R' L2 F' U2 L' D Rw U2 R B L U' R' Uw R' B U D2 B U B2 Uw

and a very nice skewb avg 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-22
avg of 5: 3.97

Time List:
1. 3.70 B' U B' L' U B' L' R' L' 
2. (4.78) B' R' U' L' U L' U B' R' 
3. (2.88) B' L' B' L U' B R L' U' 
4. 4.18 U B' R B' U L' R' U 
5. 4.04 B R' U' B R B' L' U R'


----------



## AlexMaass (May 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-22
avg of 5: 2.97

Time List:
1. 1.91 U' F' R U F' U2 R U' F' 
2. 3.13 F' R2 U2 R U2 F R U F' 
3. 3.87 R2 F U' F R F2 U2 F' R U' 
4. (4.95) U' F U F' U' R' F2 U R' 
5. (1.27) U2 F U' F R2 F' R' U' R'

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-22
avg of 12: 3.91

Time List:
1. 4.47 R U2 R' U F2 R' F' U R 
2. 1.91 U' F' R U F' U2 R U' F' 
3. 3.13 F' R2 U2 R U2 F R U F' 
4. 3.87 R2 F U' F R F2 U2 F' R U' 
5. 4.95 U' F U F' U' R' F2 U R' 
6. (1.27) U2 F U' F R2 F' R' U' R' 
7. 4.58 R2 U' R' U' F2 U' R F2 U2 
8. (9.09) U R U2 R' F' U2 R F2 U2 
9. 2.96 R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 F2 U' F' 
10. 4.52 R F' R U' F R U R U 
11. 4.04 R2 U' F R2 U' R F2 U' R2 
12. 4.66 R F2 R F U2 R' F U2 F U2

lol2x2 
I'm never this fast at 2x2, I've improved quite a bit recently though.


----------



## imvelox (May 22, 2015)

Feliks 5.88 avg12 UWR


----------



## natezach728 (May 22, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> and a very nice skewb avg
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-22
> avg of 5: 3.97
> ...



ayyyeee tied my official average DD


----------



## cashis (May 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 5.88 avg12 UWR



vid pls


----------



## penguinz7 (May 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 5.88 avg12 UWR



wait wat


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 22, 2015)

6.983 NL 3x3 single! 8.019 tps (R' L' B' L' U D' B2 R D F' D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2)
7.752 mo3! (7.998, 8.276, 6.983) all full step
8.526 avg5! (7.998, 8.276, (6.983), (9.310), 9.303)


----------



## AlexMaass (May 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 5.88 avg12 UWR


more details:


----------



## imvelox (May 22, 2015)

7.334 adjacent tiles 15puzzle wat


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 7.334 adjacent tiles 15puzzle wat


Nice. Have you tried it with adjacent sums? That's very hard, even just 3x3.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 22, 2015)

10.15, (6.82), 8.08, 8.09, 7.85, 6.86, 8.14, 7.98, 9.99, (14.54), 7.97, 8.30 = *8.34* *PB*
2-5 are a *7.60* avg5, also PB

Rolled the 10 with a 12 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.34
1. 10.15 B' D R B2 L' B' U F R U D' B2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' 
2. (6.82) D2 B R2 B' U2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U R' U L' D2 L F' U2 
3. 8.08 B2 R B2 U2 B2 L U2 R F2 L' D2 U' B' F2 L2 D L' B R' D B' 
4. 8.09 B U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' F' D2 L2 B2 L' U B' F' R F' L' F' L2 F 
5. 7.85 L2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L' D2 B' F' R' D' L R2 
6. 6.86 U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F' L2 D' F2 R B2 L2 B' D2 L2 
7. 8.14 B R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 B R D B U2 R2 F R' B' R B' 
8. 7.98 U2 L' F D B U F L2 B L U2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 
9. 9.99 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 U F' L R F U2 B2 R F R2 
10. (14.54) B2 D2 B' D R L' U L2 U' F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 F 
11. 7.97 R B' L' D' L2 D' L' B' L' F L2 F2 L2 D2 F B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 
12. 8.30 B2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B' U' L R F' U2 F L2 D2 F U'


----------



## MTGjumper (May 22, 2015)

7.67 B2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' D' F' L R' B L R2 B' U' 

y2 U' R' F R D' R' y R U R
U' y R U' R'
y' R U' R' U2 R U R'
L' U L2 U' L2 U L U L' U L U' y L U L'
U' L F' L' U' L F L' y L' U L
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

One of my best solves ever. 8.47 tps, 9.19 etps.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 23, 2015)

57.76 4x4 single, fullstep, no parity ZBLL


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

8.01 skewb ao50

would have been sub-8 if the last 5 solves weren't all Z perms. Z perms make solves sup-10. ugh


----------



## imvelox (May 23, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nice. Have you tried it with adjacent sums? That's very hard, even just 3x3.



Yes, Ben explained me it but my PB is 2:12  (i have tired it just two Times though)


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Yes, Ben explained me it but my PB is 2:12  (i have tired it just two Times though)


I couldn't get anywhere near solving it  I've only had three or four successes on 8 puzzle.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 23, 2015)

5x5: 1:28.90, 1:26.86, 1:15.84, 1:21.73, 1:19.91, 1:15.04, 1:17.56, 1:26.97, 1:37.46, 1:38.23, 1:22.94, 1:22.16 = 1:24.03 AO12

1:17.50 MO3 and 1:17.77 AO5; both PBs. The AO12 is my second best ever; .15 away from PB. 

Also rolled the AO100 to 1:31.20.


----------



## giorgi (May 23, 2015)

2x2 average of 5 3.16 and avg of 12 PB 3.39 using Cll +ortega only 8 Cll algorithms left to learn 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-23
avg of 5: 3.16

Time List:
1. 2.92 U F U' F' U R' F2 U F 
2. 3.26 R' U2 F' U' R' F' R2 U R' 
3. (2.76) R2 F U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
4. (3.37) U R' F U2 R2 F R F U 
5. 3.31 F U R U2 R U2 F' U2 F' U'

avg of 12: 3.39

Time List:
1. (2.13) R' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U' 
2. 3.44 R2 F R2 F R F U2 R' U 
3. 2.88 R' F2 U' R2 U R' U F' U' 
4. 4.01 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F R2 U' 
5. (5.59) U R2 U' F2 U' F R' F' R' 
6. 4.49 U2 R U F2 R' F U' F' R2 
7. 2.92 U F U' F' U R' F2 U F 
8. 3.26 R' U2 F' U' R' F' R2 U R' 
9. 2.76 R2 F U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
10. 3.37 U R' F U2 R2 F R F U 
11. 3.31 F U R U2 R U2 F' U2 F' U' 
12. 3.49 U' F U2 R U R' U2 F R U'


----------



## Myachii (May 23, 2015)

Not really a specific PB or anything, but I wanted to share something I got today.

When doing a solve, I did the wrong PLL and then had to do the good N perm when I realised. The final time was 19.50.

It was kinda funny because just over 6 months ago I was aiming to get at least half of my solves sub-20 and I was failing at it a lot of the time. I kinda quit cubing before going back to it after realising that everyone who was just as fast as me at previous competitions completely obliterated me at UK Champs 2014.

Now I can get a sub-20 even with the wrong PLL


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2 in 1.1ish. I think sub-1 is possible. S moves are awesome.
[video=youtube_share;nF3cXtS1VIc]http://youtu.be/nF3cXtS1VIc[/video]

EDIT: skewb
number of times: 100/100
best time: 3.02
worst time: 13.65

current avg5: 8.88 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 6.04 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 8.10 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 6.88 (σ = 1.11)

current avg50: 8.05 (σ = 1.45)
best avg50: 7.61 (σ = 1.05)

current avg100: 7.89 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 7.89 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 7.89 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 7.93


----------



## mafergut (May 23, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Not really a specific PB or anything, but I wanted to share something I got today.
> 
> When doing a solve, I did the wrong PLL and then had to do the good N perm when I realised. The final time was 19.50.
> 
> ...



I am myself thinking about quitting because of the same issue. I just got to barely sub-20, with between 40-50% of sub-20 solves most of the time but, whenever I have a bad day (like today) when I barely get to 3x% sub-20 I really want to quit. It's been some months around those times and it looks more and more like sub-20 is an unattainable goal for me. Perhpas I should just forget about the times and simply enjoy solving. I tried learning Roux but the times were so bad (barely sub-minute) that I stopped practising. Now I'm watching some ZZ tutorials but I know it's gonna be the same thing.

Any advice for me?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I am myself thinking about quitting because of the same issue. I just got to barely sub-20, with between 40-50% of sub-20 solves most of the time but, whenever I have a bad day (like today) when I barely get to 3x% sub-20 I really want to quit. It's been some months around those times and it looks more and more like sub-20 is an unattainable goal for me. Perhpas I should just forget about the times and simply enjoy solving. I tried learning Roux but the times were so bad (barely sub-minute) that I stopped practising. Now I'm watching some ZZ tutorials but I know it's gonna be the same thing.
> 
> Any advice for me?



just relax while solving, and try not to think about times. What helped me break sub 20 was to turn reallly really slowly, like 3 tps, and look ahead. I know that's what everybody says, but it works. A useful thing i always use when i'm mad is to go on cstimer and turn off the "list times" option, turn off timer update, and make the timer size super tiny. This way, you only see scramble and no times. After a while, click list times and poof! pb ao 100.


----------



## mafergut (May 23, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> just relax while solving, and try not to think about times. What helped me break sub 20 was to turn reallly really slowly, like 3 tps, and look ahead. I know that's what everybody says, but it works. A useful thing i always use when i'm mad is to go on cstimer and turn off the "list times" option, turn off timer update, and make the timer size super tiny. This way, you only see scramble and no times. After a while, click list times and poof! pb ao 100.



Thanks for your advice. I really needed it today ;-)


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2015)

5x5 PB 3/5/12. Yau5 is good.

Best average of 5: 1:58.87
10-14 - 1:57.48 *2:03.27 (1:54.94) 1:55.87* (2:10.34)

Best average of 12: 2:05.09
4-15 - 1:59.65 2:17.84 1:57.16 2:15.74 2:11.91 (2:48.11) 1:57.48 *2:03.27 (1:54.94) 1:55.87* 2:10.34 2:01.66

Bold is 1:58.03 Mo3.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 23, 2015)

58.79 pb Ao5 on 4x4


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 58.79 pb Ao5 on 4x4



Noo! Havent solved a cube in a couple days. But gj. You win. Race you to sub 50 single?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 23, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Noo! Havent solved a cube in a couple days. But gj. You win. Race you to sub 50 single?


You're on


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> You're on



Imma lose so bad! PB still 54 and 1:01 ao 5.


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2015)

5.99 Clock ER average by Wojciech Knott wow


----------



## XTowncuber (May 24, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-23
avg of 5: 6.85

Time List:
1. (7.83) L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U L2 F2 R' B D' F2 D L' B2 L2 F2 U2 
2. (6.43) B F2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L' B L2 B U B' U' R' F' 
3. 6.43 B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L' D' F R2 F' U' F L' 
4. 7.10 U2 R' D2 B2 R D B' U' F D F U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B' 
5. 7.00 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' B' L2 D' B' U' L B2 F R'

also 1:10.96 5x5 ao5


----------



## Suzuha (May 24, 2015)

avg of 12
best: 17.49 (σ = 1.51)
Time List:
1. 16.78 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F R2 B D2 L2 R' F' L2 D2 R F2 D B' F 
2. 17.48 R2 D2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L B L2 F2 U' L' U2 B2 F' 
3. 15.57 F2 D U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' U' F L' F2 R B2 D' R2 D2 R B' 
4. 16.18 U R2 D L' B' R L' F B U R2 F2 R F2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 D2 
5. 17.10 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' B' L2 R' D L2 R2 U' B' D B2 
6. 19.83 U' R U2 F' R F' R2 L2 B U' B2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' 
7. 21.29 R D2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 D' U' L B' 
8. 17.01 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' R' B F2 L' B2 F' L' U' F2 
9. 16.19 R' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 F R B D U B2 L' U2 L 
10. 19.35 B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B' L2 U F' D B L' B U' B 
11. 19.40 L2 B F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' F' L D' B D2 U2 R F2 D' U2 R' 
12. 14.62 B L' R' B2 F2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R' F' D L2 D' B U2 R2 
---
Counting 15! Also my 8th sub 15! (11.71, 13.60, 14.22, 14.31, 14.45, *14.62*, 14.65, 14.68)


----------



## XTowncuber (May 24, 2015)

8.05 ao100. so close.


----------



## Suzuha (May 24, 2015)

9th sub 15!
14.15 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D U2 B L2 B L F2 D R F U L'


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2015)

9.67 3x3 avg5 with 0.01 SD on ttw


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2015)

Skewb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
solves/total: 299/301

single
best: 3.00
worst: 17.71

mean of 3
current: 8.79 (σ = 3.47)
best: 3.74 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 5
current: 6.92 (σ = 2.43)
best: 4.00 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 12
current: 7.06 (σ = 1.69)
best: 5.31 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 50
current: 6.77 (σ = 1.60)
best: 6.19 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 100
current: 6.86 (σ = 1.65)
best: 6.36 (σ = 1.27)

Average: 6.59 (σ = 1.37)
Mean: 6.71


----------



## ottozing (May 24, 2015)

3:59 7x7 avg12 today 

5 or so days ago the only sub 4 7x7 single I had was in competition (From almost a year and a half ago too)


----------



## EMI (May 24, 2015)

Finally! Square-1, first sub 12 of 12.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
avg of 12: 11.91

Time List:
1. 9.56 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
2. 9.92 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, -2) 
3. 12.22 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
4. (18.80) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -2) 
5. (8.66) (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
6. 12.55 (-2, -3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(2, -4) 
7. 15.27 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(2, -5)/(6, -4) 
8. 11.92 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2) 
9. 13.07 (-2, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2) 
10. 10.61 (-3, 5)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/ 
11. 13.60 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/ 
12. 10.41 (4, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2015)

EMI said:


> Finally! Square-1, first sub 12 of 12.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
> avg of 12: 11.91
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 24, 2015)

3:50.52 2x2-6x6 relay PB



EMI said:


> Finally! Square-1, first sub 12 of 12.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
> avg of 12: 11.91
> ...



awesome GJ!


----------



## mns112 (May 24, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
avg of 12: 18.92

Time List:
1. 18.78 L2 B U2 R2 F U2 F' D2 F' U2 F L' R' F' R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L 
2. (15.36) U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 R' B' D' B' D' R' U L2 R2 
3. 16.38 D R2 D2 F' B' L' D2 R' D2 F B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 
4. 20.20 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 L2 R' D' L2 B D2 U B F2 U F' 
5. 23.21 F2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' B' D2 R2 D' L F R2 
6. 21.19 D' F2 R L' D F U' B U F B D2 F R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 
7. (23.30) F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 B U F' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' U' 
8. 16.41 U R' U' R' U B L' U R' D2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 B 
9. 17.15 F' L F' R L U' F' L' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 F 
10. 19.79 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R B2 F2 R U B F' U R' B2 U' F2 L 
11. 19.42 F D' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' L R D' L2 F' U' L2 
12. 16.65 D L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L D' R U' F' D' L R D2 B'


----------



## EMI (May 24, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks!



Lucas Wesche said:


> 3:50.52 2x2-6x6 relay PB
> 
> 
> 
> awesome GJ!



Thanks! 3:50 2-6 is insane though


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 24, 2015)

lol OH 

Best average of 5: 12.80 PB
5-9 - 12.76 (13.26) (10.94) 12.90 12.73

Best average of 12: 13.31 PB
1-12 - 12.55 14.73 13.21 (14.86) 12.76 13.26 (10.94) 12.90 12.73 14.50 13.19 13.29

1. 12.55 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U' B' D2 L D L D2 R2 U2
2. 14.73 R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U F R D' B F2 D' B D' L2 F'
3. 13.21 B2 U' L2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F L' U R2 B2 R F' D' B2 F
4. 14.86 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' B D L' U2 F R L2 B U R
5. 12.76 R2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U F' U' L2 F U' L' U2 B2 L' B2
6. 13.26 B2 U R2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L' R2 B L' F U' B' U2 B'
7. 10.94 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D U2 F2 D B' R2 L' F R2 U R2 D F' U
8. 12.90 U' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U2 F' D L B' L' B F2 D' U' R'
9. 12.73 L2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F' L2 B U R F2 L2 U2 R2 U'
10. 14.50 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' R' D R' L D' F R' F' D'
11. 13.19 U2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 L U2 L D2 B R2 U2 R' F' L U2
12. 13.29 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 F D2 L B' R B2 D2 B' L2 D2 U'


----------



## mns112 (May 24, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 14.97
worst: 35.22

mean of 3
current: 19.45 (σ = 2.20)
best: 16.84 (σ = 1.75)

avg of 5
current: 20.63 (σ = 0.85)
best: 17.74 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 12
current: 20.07 (σ = 2.22)
best: 18.92 (σ = 2.29)

avg of 50
current: 20.12 (σ = 1.93)
best: 19.96 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 100
current: 20.60 (σ = 2.40)
best: 20.60 (σ = 2.40)

Average: 20.60 (σ = 2.40)
Mean: 20.77

Time List:
1. 19.99 L' D2 F2 L' U2 F' B L' U D2 R U2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 L' F2 
2. 21.47 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 B D' B' D R B2 L' B2 D B' 
3. 17.59 L2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F' L' F2 L' D2 F L D2 U2 B 
4. 19.52 F2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 U F2 D' L2 R' U' B2 L' F D 
5. 18.84 D' R2 U F2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 U' R' B2 R' U F' R U L2 D2 F 
6. 17.37 D B' D R' U2 D' R' L2 D L' U2 F2 B' L2 D2 F R2 D2 F' R2 L2 
7. 24.65 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 D2 F' L' D B' R' F R2 B L' 
8. 20.72 L2 F' B2 U2 R' B' L' D' B R2 U2 D2 L D2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 
9. 21.35 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F R' U' L B D F' L' D F' 
10. 21.95 R2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 U L D' L D R2 B U 
11. 15.04[Awesome!!!] R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 L' B2 U2 B' L' R' B2 F D L 
12. 22.16 U' D2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 B' U' L2 R D2 R' F' L2 F2 
13. 21.94 D2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 L D2 B D L U' F' R' U' L' F 
14. 25.86 F' L U2 L F' L' U2 R L2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' 
15. 23.29 U L' U2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R F2 B' R B' F D L R2 U2 R' 
16. 22.91 B' U' L2 B L' F2 D R' B2 D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F' D2 
17. 23.20 U F' B' D F L2 B2 D' B R2 L F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R U2 R F2 U' 
18. 16.61 D2 R D2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L B L' U B R' D' B2 L2 D2 L 
19. 17.97 U2 B2 D R B' U' F' R2 F' R U2 R' L2 B2 R L2 D2 L D2 F2 
20. 18.54 F D2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 R D2 R' B' D2 F' U' L R' B' F' 
21. 17.46 U' F R2 U2 B' D F U' R D2 R2 F' R2 L2 B U2 R2 
22. 20.21 D' L2 B U2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 U L' D R2 B2 U B F2 R2 
23. 22.21 B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 L' F' D' B2 L' F2 L2 U' B 
24. 26.94 L' U2 L' D2 R U2 R' U2 R D2 L2 D' R U F R B R' U L' R2 
25. 18.76 R' B2 D B2 D' F2 U F2 U B2 L2 U R F D' U L B R U' L 
26. 23.39 B2 D F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' F2 U' L' B F' D' R U R 
27. 28.77 B2 U L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U' R F L U' F L U2 R F' D2 
28. 22.88 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U F2 R2 D' U R' U' R' U' R' F' U B R D' 
29. 27.45 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D L F' D' L F' U' L' U' 
30. 25.96 D' B' L D2 R' L2 F' U' B' R F2 B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 
31. 18.89 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 U L' U' B L F2 D' L B2 F' U' 
32. 22.00 B2 L2 B2 L F2 D L' U' D2 B2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 B2 D2 L 
33. 25.52 R2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B R2 U2 B2 F' D' F D2 U B L' U' R' F D2 
34. 19.69 U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' D' U2 B U' R F2 L D L2 
35. 21.23 F U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 L' D' L2 B F D B' D2 L' 
36. 17.78 F' L B2 L D F B U' R' U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 B2 U 
37. 20.57 R' U2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R' D' R2 B2 U' R' D' 
38. 26.76 L2 U B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L' D U2 F' R2 U B' L' D' 
39. 20.91 F R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 L2 D' F' R D' R D2 F L2 D' 
40. 35.22 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F L2 R D L F' U L' D R' 
41. 23.09 R2 B2 F' R2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B F' R B' R' U L2 B2 L U2 
42. 18.78 L2 B U2 R2 F U2 F' D2 F' U2 F L' R' F' R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L 
43. 15.36 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 R' B' D' B' D' R' U L2 R2 
44. 16.38 D R2 D2 F' B' L' D2 R' D2 F B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 
45. 20.20 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 L2 R' D' L2 B D2 U B F2 U F' 
46. 23.21 F2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' B' D2 R2 D' L F R2 
47. 21.19 D' F2 R L' D F U' B U F B D2 F R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 
48. 23.30 F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 B U F' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' U' 
49. 16.41 U R' U' R' U B L' U R' D2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 B 
50. 17.15 F' L F' R L U' F' L' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 F 
51. 19.79 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R B2 F2 R U B F' U R' B2 U' F2 L 
52. 19.42 F D' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' L R D' L2 F' U' L2 
53. 16.65 D L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L D' R U' F' D' L R D2 B' 
54. 19.65 D' B U2 R2 B' D' F2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' B2 L2 B2 L 
55. 19.39 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 F2 B' U' R2 D2 L' U2 R 
56. 18.47 D' B2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 L B2 F2 R' U' B' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 L 
57. 18.86 B' U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 U' F2 U F L B L' R B' R2 U2 B 
58. 20.36 B' U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R' F L D' L2 D R2 B' 
59. 19.74 B' U2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D B F L U' F' R D' R2 
60. 22.14 R' U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 R' F R2 U' R2 D2 R B' U2 
61. 14.97 D2 F D' L2 F2 L' F B2 R' U2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 
62. 22.85 F2 D2 R2 F' L' B D' R' B' D2 F2 B R2 F' U2 F R2 L2 D2 
63. 25.34 R U' B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B' L2 R D2 B' U F R' 
64. 18.49 D2 F' B2 D' L B' L F R' B R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 
65. 17.51 D R2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 L U R F U2 L' U' B' F2 D' 
66. 25.08 F D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F' R U' R2 F' D F2 R' F2 D B' 
67. 19.17 D' B2 R B' U2 L' B2 R' F L2 U' F2 B2 D R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 
68. 21.31 D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 L B2 R' B' R2 B2 U' R D B F' R' 
69. 17.74 D L2 F U D' F' B' L F R F2 R U2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 
70. 19.40 R F2 D' F2 R2 D U2 R2 D L2 U' R' B U' F R D' L2 
71. 18.40 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 F U B' L2 B2 U' L 
72. 21.61 R B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' F' D2 U2 F' R B U' B2 D B2 U F2 R 
73. 18.68 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F R D2 R' U2 R' B D' B D' 
74. 20.67 F2 B' D' L U2 B U' B2 R F R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 B 
75. 22.33 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' D L U F2 R' D F' R2 U' L2 
76. 18.97 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F' D2 L F' L2 U' L' D' 
77. 19.77 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B F2 U' B F' D' F2 L F' L2 
78. 20.38 U F2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 R F L2 U L2 D2 F2 L B' 
79. 23.24 B2 R' D2 R' D2 R' D2 L B2 R' D' B R' U B2 L2 R2 B' U' R 
80. 24.02 R' B' D2 F' U' B R' F' D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 
81. 20.52 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 U' F R U B L R' F' U' 
82. 23.02 B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 U L2 B' L F L2 B2 R' F D' U2 B 
83. 20.52 R U2 F L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F R2 F' D' L R' B2 F R D' B 
84. 16.80 F R2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' L R2 D2 B F' U' F L F2 
85. 18.72 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L' D F' R B L D' U2 L' B2 
86. 17.53 R F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D' B' L2 R F' D2 L2 B2 U' L2 R' 
87. 21.54 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B D' R' D2 B2 F2 D F U' R' U2 
88. 23.65 B U' L F' U2 L B2 L U' L' U2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F D2 L2 
89. 18.70 F2 L2 D' R U F D F2 U L' D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 D2 L' B2 
90. 19.07 R2 D F B' U2 B L U B U' R2 L2 D L2 U2 D R2 F2 D R2 
91. 23.51 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L' R2 B2 R' D' R' U2 B' D' F R D' R2 U 
92. 19.08 D B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B F' U' L2 R D L' F2 L' U' 
93. 23.54 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 L F R' D' F2 U2 B D U B 
94. 16.97 B' L2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F' R U B2 F L2 U' 
95. 17.78 F D U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 B' U R2 U' L R2 B2 R2 B' 
96. 20.65 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R U L2 D L' B' F' D' R2 B' 
97. 24.37 R B2 R2 U2 F D2 L' B D' R L2 F' R2 U2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 
98. 21.47 D' R2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 R B F L U B U R D' 
99. 19.77 R2 B' D F' L U2 F D F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D' 
100. 17.10 B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D' B' D F2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F


----------



## Genesis (May 24, 2015)

5x5 OH 
1/3/5
2:58.61/3:02.18/3:04.21


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 24, 2015)

skewb pb avg100: 5.30, avg50 5.22
I should get rid of these z perm fails and sup6.5 solves...



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
avg of 100: 5.35

Time List:
1. 6.36 U L' R' B R' U' L' U' 
2. 4.72 R' B R' B' U R L' R' 
3. 4.84 U' R U L B' R U L' U' 
4. 6.13 R' B R' U' B R' U' R 
5. 4.21 U' B' U L R' B' R L R 
6. (7.81) R L R B U' L' U R' 
7. 6.40 L R B' R L R' L' R' 
8. 4.84 L U B L' U B' L' U 
9. 3.96 B' R L' R' B L' B U 
10. 5.91 R B' R U B' U' B' R L 
11. 6.22 R' U L B U' R B L 
12. 4.97 U L U B L' R' L' B U' 
13. 5.14 L R' L' U R' L R U' R 
14. 4.26 U' L' U B' R' B R' U L 
15. 7.26 B U' L U' B' U' R' B' L' 
16. (2.90) R' U B' U' R' B L' R' L' 
17. (7.59) U' L' B R L' U' L U 
18. 4.37 B U' L' B L B' R' U 
19. (7.50) U B' U B L R' L B' L 
20. 5.83 B R' U' R L' R B L U 
21. 6.81 R' U' B' U' B R' L R L 
22. 5.18 B L' B L B R' L B' 
23. 4.29 U' B L' R' L' R B R 
24. 6.37 R B R L B' U B' R 
25. 5.12 L' R U B' U R' B U R 
26. 3.87 B U' B R L' R' B U R' 
27. 7.08 L' U L' U' R' B' R' L' U' 
28. 4.38 R B R' U' B L' R L 
29. (3.16) R' L' R' L' R' U L' U 
30. 6.72 U L' U' R' B L' U' B U' 
31. 5.56 R B' R L' R B' R' U' R 
32. 6.14 R' B U R U B' L' B R 
33. 5.13 L R B' R' B L' U B' U' 
34. 6.17 U' B L' R B' L' R L' R' 
35. 6.05 L' R L R B' R' B' U' R 
36. 4.82 B R' U' B R' U B L 
37. 5.32 U' R U B R U' R' L' 
38. 5.97 R' L U' B L R U' L' B' 
39. 4.42 L' U L U' L' B' U' L 
40. 4.99 B' U B R U' R U L 
41. 4.47 B' R' L B' U B L' B L' 
42. (7.62) L' U R B' R' B' R L' R' 
43. 4.15 B' R B U L R U' R' 
44. 5.69 U B U B' U' B U' B' L' 
45. (3.05) B R' B R' L B R' L' 
46. 6.18 U B' L U R U' R' U' 
47. (9.90) R U L' R B' R B' R' 
48. 6.23 B R B' U B' L' R' U B' R' 
49. 6.66 L' B' R B' R B' L' B U' 
50. 4.52 U' R B' U' L R B U 
51. 5.00 R L' R L U B' L' U L 
52. 4.24 U L U' B U B L' R' U' 
53. 4.44 B U L' R L B U' R U' 
54. 6.09 L' B L U' L' U R' L 
55. 5.01 U' R U' L' R' L' U L 
56. 5.69 R' U' L' R' U' R' L B 
57. 5.42 R U' R' U B U L' U 
58. 6.58 R L U R' L R' U L 
59. 4.60 B U' L' B R U B U' R' 
60. 4.76 R' B' L B' U B R U' 
61. 3.19 R U' B R' B R L' B L' 
62. 5.19 B' R' U' R' L' R U' L' U' 
63. 4.09 R' B' L U R B' U' L' U 
64. 5.45 U' B' U' B U L' B' U' 
65. 6.26 U' B L R U' R L U 
66. 5.60 R' L B' R' B L' B U' R' 
67. 5.80 B' R L' B U L' U R' L' 
68. (3.07) R' U R L' R B' U R' 
69. 5.20 R' U B' U' L U L' R L 
70. 5.16 U R L' U' B' R' L B R 
71. 6.41 R L' B L' R B R' B' R 
72. 5.26 R' L U' L R U' B' L U 
73. 6.90 R' U' L' B' L R U L' 
74. 4.04 R U B R L U' R' U' R' 
75. (3.18) B L' R' U' L' U' B' R B 
76. 6.11 L' U' R U' B R' L' B' R 
77. 6.22 R' L' U L' U' B U L U' 
78. 6.10 B R' L R' B R B' U R' 
79. 5.85 L U' R' B U' B' L B R' 
80. 7.46 R L' U R' U' R B U R' 
81. 4.51 U' B' L' B' U' R' L R' 
82. 6.46 B U' R' L U L U L' B' 
83. 5.32 U R U L' U' R' B' R' U' 
84. 4.94 R' L' B' L R L U L 
85. 3.80 U' B' L' B' R U R U' 
86. 6.84 R' U' B' L R' B' L' U' 
87. 6.09 L U R U R' B L' R' 
88. 4.17 R U L' R B' R' B L' 
89. 3.58 U R U R U' L' R' L' 
90. 6.10 U L' R' L R' B' L' U' 
91. 3.88 B' U' R L' R U' R' U' 
92. 5.21 R' L R' B L B L R' 
93. 5.72 B L' U B R B' L' U B 
94. 5.71 B' L' R' B L U R U' L 
95. 4.83 R' U' L U L R U' L R 
96. 5.18 U' R' L' B' L' R L B' U' 
97. 4.45 L' R U' L' U L' R B 
98. 4.73 B R L' B R B U L 
99. 4.83 U' L B L' R' B R U' L 
100. 5.85 R' B' L' U R L R B' R'


----------



## TDM (May 24, 2015)

4. 1:43.26 D Lw2 R' Uw L' F' B2 Dw2 D2 L' F' Fw U Fw' U' Uw2 F' Fw2 Rw' B' R D R' F2 R2 Fw2 Bw2 D' B2 Dw B2 Rw F D' L Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Rw D' B' Dw2 L Uw' Dw B U L2 R2 F' Fw' Bw Rw' D' Lw2 F' D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw'

Very lucky edge pairing. First sub-1:50.

E: 1:46.93 two solves later!

E2:
Best mean of 3: 1:50.67 *PB*
4-6 - 1:43.26 2:01.83 1:46.93

Best average of 5: 1:58.74 *PB*
4-8 - (1:43.26) 2:01.83 1:46.93 2:07.47 (2:08.96)

Best average of 12: 2:05.77 _0.68 from PB_
1-12 - 1:57.25 2:15.40 (2:16.86) (1:43.26) 2:01.83 1:46.93 2:07.47 2:08.96 2:11.09 2:10.89 2:13.60 2:04.27


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 5x5 OH Mo3:3:02.18



Yeah ok I'll stop trying now


----------



## Genesis (May 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Yeah ok I'll stop trying now



You do 5x5 OH? O.O


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 24, 2015)

6:37.62 2x2-7x7 relay

I honestly don't know how I got this, solved 6x6 last and 2x2-7x7 without 6x6 was 4:47.xy

Edit: OMG FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

9:28.72 one-man guildford challenge sub 10


----------



## imvelox (May 24, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 6:37.62 2x2-7x7 relay
> 
> I honestly don't know how I got this, solved 6x6 last and 2x2-7x7 without 6x6 was 4:47.xy
> 
> ...



wat 6:37 2-7 gj
Damn, 4:47 means like 2:47 7x7, 2:00 2-5 and 1:50 6x6 .___.

My accomplishment: many megaminx sub1s


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 5x5 OH
> 1/3/5
> 2:58.61/3:02.18/3:04.21


Not bad! It's a fun event


----------



## imvelox (May 24, 2015)

Megaminx is fun


----------



## OLLiver (May 24, 2015)

31/40 COLL learnt in 2 weeks. not bad


----------



## cashis (May 24, 2015)

Pb. 8:03.
almost sub 8.
also, PB ao100. 12.01 (  ) so close


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2015)

clock sim

Best avg12: 5.699 4.591 (4.265) 4.906 (9.672) 4.533 4.971 4.972 4.859 5.274 5.181 4.593 => 4.958

EDIT: Best avg12: (4.265) 4.906 (9.672) 4.533 4.971 4.972 4.859 5.274 5.181 4.593 5.064 4.415 => 4.877


----------



## XTowncuber (May 24, 2015)

7.95 ao100. Finally broke the next second barrier! also included this nice sequence:
76. 6.72 U B2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U L' B' U' F2 U R U L B F' 
77. 6.68 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D B2 D2 F' R D' R D L' B L' R2 
78. 8.56 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F' D F' D2 R' U' L' U2 B' D2 
79. 6.91 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D U' B2 U2 F' D B2 R2 B' U F2 R' D U 
80. (6.09) L D2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' R U2 B' U2 F' D2 L R' 
81. (6.21) L F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 U F' R U2 R2 U2 L' U L 



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
avg of 100: 7.95

Time List:
1. 8.33 F2 R F' L B' R' D2 L' D F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R' 
2. 7.48 F' B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 B' D R' F' D2 R B2 R U 
3. 7.56 L' D2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 F' L D2 B R' D B L' B U 
4. 8.52 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 U R' B' U' B2 F U' R U' 
5. 8.29 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F' R B F2 L2 F D L2 U' B2 F' 
6. 7.88 L2 D2 R' U2 F B R D' R' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 D 
7. 7.91 U' L2 D2 R2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F' L' B' F L' U B' R' B' F' 
8. (DNF(8.11)) D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U' L D' B' U R2 D L R' D' F 
9. 7.94 R2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F U2 B2 F' U2 R B R2 F2 D U L F2 U R2 
10. 7.98 U R2 U B2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F' D2 R' B' U2 L2 R B' R B' 
11. 7.45 R U2 L2 B D' F2 D' L U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R' 
12. 7.25 R2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 F U2 F R2 B D' F R2 F R2 D L U L2 R2 
13. 7.74 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' F U L' B' L2 F2 R B D2 
14. 7.76 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D B2 L' B' R D' B2 R D L' R2 U 
15. 7.27 F' L2 B2 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 B' D' R' D2 L B U2 F' R 
16. 8.25 F D L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 L2 U' F R2 F R U2 L D' L2 
17. 8.91 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R F' L2 D2 F2 R' F' L U' B 
18. 9.40 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' F R2 B L2 U B2 U2 B' R' B R' U F2 L' 
19. 8.21 U' L U2 F2 R2 F' U' F D F2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 R2 L D2 
20. 7.47 D L2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B' L' B2 D L' R' D B2 L B' 
21. 8.54 L' U B U F L2 U' F R D' R2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 B U2 B U2 R2 
22. 7.04 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L U L' R B L' U F2 R U 
23. 7.12 D' L2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R' D2 R' D2 B L' R F R2 B D L2 B' 
24. 9.69 L2 F2 R B2 F2 R' U2 L F2 D2 F2 U' F' R F' L B F R' B 
25. (6.16) F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' L D' R U2 R' B' L' R' U 
26. 6.81 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U B R2 U' R' D2 B' R' F' D2 F2 
27. 7.37 U B2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R U L2 D2 F2 R' U' B D' B 
28. 7.36 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R F' D L' U2 L2 R' U L' R 
29. (12.48) R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 U' B' L' D B U L2 U L' D F 
30. 7.77 L F R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' B R' D' R' F2 U2 R 
31. 7.34 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R F' R2 D' L B F2 D F' U R' 
32. 8.47 F D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 L U B2 D' F' D' R2 U R' 
33. (10.45+) U' R D' R2 U2 R F2 U F2 U2 D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 B D2 F2 L 
34. 8.24 R2 U' B' L D L' F2 D L D B2 U2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' 
35. (11.41+) R2 F R2 F' R2 F R2 B R2 D2 B' R' B2 D F2 R' F' D2 R2 U' R2 
36. (5.91) L' B D' R' L' B' U2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 U' 
37. 7.24 F' D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F R2 U' B' F L R' B' F2 D' U2 B' 
38. 8.81 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 F L2 R2 B' D R' F' R2 D' R' U R' D L 
39. (10.23) F D L' F2 R U' B' D' R L F' L2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 
40. 7.67 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' U' B' F2 D' R B2 R2 D F' 
41. 7.80 B' D' B' U' F2 U' F' L F2 L2 F D2 B R2 L2 U2 F' 
42. 8.42 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L' B' F U2 R U' F2 L' U2 F2 
43. 7.75 U B R2 F2 D2 B D2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 D' B R' D B2 U2 L' R F2 
44. 6.67 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F R' D' U' L' D' R' F' D' L' R 
45. 7.05 B' L2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L F D B F' U F2 R' U2 
46. 8.38 U' L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R' D2 U' B R B U2 L' R2 
47. 8.85 D2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' L' U' B D2 R' F' R2 B' L B2 
48. 7.51 F R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' L' B U2 R' F U2 B2 D2 R 
49. 8.96 D' R B2 R2 B' D2 R' F L F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B 
50. 7.54 D2 R2 B' D2 B L2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' D' R' F R2 B2 D' R 
51. 7.26 F B2 U' L B2 R2 U' R U L2 U2 B L2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B 
52. 9.79 U2 F L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2 D' R' F' U2 L U' F R2 B2 
53. 7.15 D F' R D L' F2 D L F' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 F R2 U 
54. 8.55 D2 L' F2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 L' B' R2 U' L R' D F2 D B 
55. 6.80 B L2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 B2 L F L2 D2 F2 D L2 F D' R' 
56. (5.93) L2 B' D' B2 D' R L' D' B D2 L2 B2 L F2 R B2 R U2 L 
57. 8.37 D' B' D2 F' R B D F' B2 D2 R D2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B 
58. 8.65 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' R D' F2 R B' L' B2 F D' 
59. 7.59 R B' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 B D2 U' B R2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B 
60. 7.20 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 R F' L' U F2 U' F R' D' 
61. 6.95 B' R2 B2 D F' R' B' R2 F' U F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U D2 
62. 7.33 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' D' B' L F R' B L2 B2 F' 
63. 9.54 F2 B R2 U' R D2 L' F B2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 
64. 8.01 L2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 L D2 R F2 R' B U' L' B2 R' B D' F' L' F' 
65. 9.86 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 R' D' L2 F' D' L R B2 U' B 
66. 8.21 L' U2 L2 U L2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L F D R F2 D' B L2 U' 
67. 8.48 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 D L' F U2 R D2 B U2 F R 
68. 8.12 U2 F' R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 D F2 U' L' D' U' R' D' L2 
69. 8.05 D2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L B D2 U2 F R F' L' 
70. 6.89 F U2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R D' L B' L' F2 R D L 
71. 8.21 F R' F R2 L2 F' R2 U' L' F R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 
72. 9.24 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 B F R2 L' U2 R' F R2 F2 R B' U B 
73. 7.69 U R F2 L' F R' U F R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 F' 
74. 8.95 D' R2 F L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B F2 U' L B D' F2 L' U L' 
75. 8.52 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F' D L' U2 B' L2 D' L F2 R2 
76. 6.72 U B2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U L' B' U' F2 U R U L B F' 
77. 6.68 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D B2 D2 F' R D' R D L' B L' R2 
78. 8.56 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F' D F' D2 R' U' L' U2 B' D2 
79. 6.91 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D U' B2 U2 F' D B2 R2 B' U F2 R' D U 
80. (6.09) L D2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' R U2 B' U2 F' D2 L R' 
81. (6.21) L F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 U F' R U2 R2 U2 L' U L 
82. 7.04 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U' R' F' R D' L' F' U B2 R2 U2 
83. 9.31 D L F2 L F2 B U' D B D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 
84. 7.29 U' F2 R' U D2 R2 B2 D R' U2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U 
85. 8.09 D' F L U' D2 L2 F' D' L' F2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' U 
86. 8.59 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B2 R D U L R B D2 R F2 U' 
87. 8.94 F' D L' B2 U2 L' D B' D' F B2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 F2 U' 
88. 6.81 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' U R2 F R B D2 R2 U' R' 
89. 6.53 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U B' D L' U2 L' U2 B2 F D2 L 
90. 8.71 R' B2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B' D B2 R2 B' D' F' R2 
91. 8.78 B2 U B D' R B' U D R' D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 
92. 8.81 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R D' L' R' B' U B2 F' R2 D2 
93. 8.30 D2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 U' R' D L' U B U' R' F L' 
94. 7.77 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B' F' D' L F L2 U F2 U2 B 
95. 8.67 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D F U R2 F2 L D' R' B' R' 
96. 8.49 U B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 F' R B' U F D2 F' R D2 
97. 8.09 F L' F2 R' B2 D' L D2 F2 U F' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B 
98. 6.53 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U B' D2 B' R' F2 D2 U' L' D2 
99. 6.71 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' F L' D' F' L' U B' D F' L' 
100. 8.26 F2 D L' B D L2 U' B' U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F U2 D2 F


----------



## TheSeppomania (May 24, 2015)

I'm tired.

Mirror Blocks:

solves: 377 | DNFs: 0 | penalties: 0 | session time: 5:26:54

best avg5: 14.69 | best:	11.60 | worst:	17.28 | std:	9.4%
best avg12: 15.56 | best:	11.60 | worst:	20.78 | std:	13.5%
best avg50: 16.20 | best:	11.85 | worst:	22.99 | std:	12.0%
best avg100: 16.42 | best:	11.85 | worst:	22.99 | std:	13.2%
best avg200: 16.65 | best:	11.22 | worst:	24.05 | std:	14.0%
session avg: 16.89 | best:	10.48 | worst:	26.20 | std:	14.3%


----------



## Hssandwich (May 24, 2015)

Skewb NR average


----------



## Bindedsa (May 24, 2015)

5.120 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L U L U B' D2 B2 U R' U2

A missscamble . The scramble was actually worse than this one, but had a EPLL skip.

Here's the solution
L' D' R
y' U' R U' R2 U' R r' F r
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' U


----------



## GG (May 24, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.31
worst time: 16.50

current mo3: 13.73 (σ = 1.24)
best mo3: 10.98 (σ = 0.37)

current avg5: 13.00 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 11.32 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 13.00 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 11.69 (σ = 0.96)

current avg50: 12.95 (σ = 1.50)
best avg50: 12.40 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 12.67 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 12.67 (σ = 1.39)

session avg: 12.67 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 12.70


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 24, 2015)

clock pb avg12 and a amazing sub8 single, both pbs

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
avg of 12: 10.95

Time List:
1. 10.14 UR5+ DR3+ U3- R4+ D4+ L6+ ALL3- y2 UR3- DR1+ DL2+ U3- R5- UR DR 
2. 10.26 UR2- DR3- U1- D2+ L5+ ALL1- y2 UR2+ DR5+ UL1- D5- L4+ 
3. 10.72 UR1+ DR5+ DL4- U3- R1- D6+ L4- ALL4- y2 UR4+ DR2+ D3- L2- DR UL 
4. 11.65 UR5+ DL1+ UL1+ U4+ D5- L2+ ALL5- y2 UR4+ DL1+ L6+ ALL1- UR DR DL 
5. 10.91 DR5+ DL4+ UL6+ R6+ D1+ L4+ ALL1- y2 UR5- DL2+ U2- R1- D3- UR DL UL 
6. 10.48 DR4+ UL2- U2- D6+ L2- ALL3- y2 UR6+ DR5+ UL3+ R6+ UL 
7. 10.80 UR2+ DR4+ DL6+ U3- R3+ D3+ ALL3+ y2 UR4+ UL3- R4+ ALL6+ UR DR UL 
8. 11.22 UR3+ DR4+ DL6+ U1- R1+ D5+ L1+ ALL4- y2 UR5+ DR2- U3+ R6+ UR DL 
9. 12.55 UR3+ DR5+ UL4- D2- L4- ALL4- y2 DR3+ DL5+ U3+ R5- D6+ UR DR DL 
10. (DNF(14.80)) DR3+ DL1- U2+ R1+ L3- y2 UR5- DR6+ DL5+ UL2+ U4- ALL5+ UR DL UL 
11. (7.89) DL2- UL4- D3+ L3+ y2 DL5- UL6+ U4- R5- D4+ L5- ALL4+ 
12. 10.77 DL5- UL1- R5- D5+ L5- ALL6+ y2 UL3+ D4- L4+ DR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 24, 2015)

doing another post because these are totally different events
3x3: no pbs, but still very good

10.41 ao100
10.30 ao50
9.76 ao12
9.15 ao5
7.55 fullstep single



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-24
avg of 100: 10.41

Time List:
1. 9.35 R' U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D U2 B L2 F L' D2 R' D B' 
2. (8.02) F2 U2 L2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L B U2 R2 U' R2 F' D L2 D' 
3. 10.50 L D2 F' R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L' B2 D R B' L2 R F' 
4. 9.82 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 D2 R U F2 R' B L U' R2 F' L 
5. (12.78) L2 D2 R U2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 F R B' R2 D F' L' D' B 
6. 10.74 D2 L B U2 R L U' D' L B' U D R2 F2 U F2 B2 U2 D B2 D' 
7. 9.37 B2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 D' L2 U R F L2 U F' R' 
8. 10.75 B2 D' U F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B' D' L R' B' L' F2 D2 R' 
9. 8.78 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D L F2 L2 B' D F L R2 
10. 9.60 F' L2 B R' U' B2 U' L B' U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 
11. 9.82 D2 B U2 B L2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 F L B' F' U R' B D' R' U R2 
12. 8.91 L2 F2 L2 R2 B L2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 D' R' F' U2 L' R2 D F2 R B 
13. 9.88 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D B F' L' F2 L U B2 U2 R' U' 
14. 9.18 R' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D B' U' R2 B' U F L F D2 
15. 10.90 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 U L' U2 R' D R2 F2 D' R2 F' L 
16. (12.70) D B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D U B2 U2 R' F' D U B R U L R' U 
17. 9.93 B2 L U2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' U' R D' L F U' F2 U2 B F 
18. 11.89 B R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' R2 L' U' B F R B2 F' R D 
19. 10.71 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' B R' U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U F' 
20. 10.28 D2 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 U B' D' B' F' U' R' D F2 
21. 11.23 D' L' F L D2 L D' R' L2 U2 D2 F L2 F' B2 R2 L2 D2 B' 
22. 10.99 B' U2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 L F' R U B2 U2 L2 B' U' 
23. 11.46 F' L' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 U' B R' D2 F2 D F' R2 U 
24. 9.60 R' U2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' R U F2 U2 B' F U B2 R 
25. 9.23 F2 L' F U F D F' R' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 L' D' 
26. 11.30 U L2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U L' D R' D2 B D2 F' L U R2 
27. 8.93 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B' D L D' L F 
28. (7.55) L2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D U R' F D2 F2 D2 R' U' B2 R 
29. 9.31 B2 D R2 D L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' U2 L R2 F2 L2 F' L R' B 
30. 11.21 R' U' L' B2 R F' B' D B U F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 R 
31. (12.77) L U2 F2 B' D2 R' D B' F2 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 B 
32. 12.18 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D F' U' L2 F D' L R2 F2 R F2 
33. 9.18 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 B' R' B2 F L F2 L D F' 
34. 8.50 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 L2 F U' B2 U2 F2 L' F U' L' R2 D2 
35. 10.05 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 L D' R' U' B D L R' B D F' 
36. 10.94 R' D2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 U' L2 R B L2 U 
37. 9.90 F D2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F L' B U2 B' U' L' B D' R2 
38. 10.78 R U2 L U2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' B' U2 L' R B' R' U 
39. 12.26 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 F D B R2 D2 U' L F' U 
40. 9.82 F2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' B L B' L2 F L R' 
41. 9.88 F D2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B R' B R U' R2 D' F2 L B D' 
42. 10.52 U L B R' F' R D B' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' L2 U2 D2 F' 
43. 9.34 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 L' B2 U F2 U' B' D' U' R2 B' 
44. 11.30 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 L' F R D' U F2 D2 R' F' D2 
45. 11.53 U L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' B' D2 U2 L U' F' D U' L U 
46. 9.57 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U R2 L' U B' D L R U2 R B2 R2 
47. 10.34 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D' L2 D L' R' D' F L' 
48. 11.39 B2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 L D' L2 U' B2 R B R' F D' 
49. (12.41) D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U B2 L' B' D2 L' F' U' L F R' F' 
50. 10.06 L2 U' R2 B2 D U F2 D' R2 U' F' U' R2 U2 R' D2 R F R' F 
51. 11.34 B2 D2 L2 U' F L' B2 U' L R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 
52. 11.43 R D2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 U F R B2 L2 B L F D' 
53. 9.20 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 B U L' R B L2 R2 U' R' 
54. 11.65 F L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U' R' B2 U2 L B' R2 B2 R U 
55. 9.51 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F U2 B' R2 D B' D' R U L2 F R F 
56. 12.14 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F D U' F' L' D' L2 U' B F' D2 
57. 11.75 R2 U2 R2 F2 D U F2 L2 D' B R D B2 D B' F2 L B' U' 
58. 9.95 R B' D B' U' D' F U2 L D' R U2 R U2 B2 L U2 R' D2 R2 B2 
59. 11.26 L2 B L2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 L B D U R2 B2 R F D2 F' 
60. 10.57 B R U2 R D' R2 F' D F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 R 
61. 11.76 B' F D2 B' R2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U' L2 U' F2 U' L' D F U' 
62. 11.09 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L F U' R' U' L' R' D B' F2 
63. 11.95 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' R F D2 F' D2 B2 L' B2 U' 
64. (8.39) U L' U' L' U' R D F B2 L' B2 R B2 R B2 R B2 U2 B' 
65. (8.42) B2 R2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F' L' F D' U2 R2 D2 F' L R D' 
66. 11.12 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 B' D R' D2 L U' F2 D' 
67. 9.44 R2 L' D F' D' B2 R2 F2 U L U L2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 
68. (12.83) F2 R' F L' D B U2 L' R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 R' 
69. 10.46 R2 D' R' D2 F2 L B' L2 F R U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 B2 
70. 9.47 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D' B' U' F' L F L B L2 F2 U' 
71. 9.23 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L' R' B2 R B D L2 D L2 B R' D F 
72. 11.12 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U F2 B D R F' L' U2 F2 L B L' 
73. 10.83 B2 U' R2 B2 L' F2 U' B R D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 U' L2 F2 
74. 9.15 D L2 U' B2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F D F2 D' R' F' U' L F D2 
75. 11.86 D L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L' U2 R D L F' U L' U2 F' 
76. 11.96 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 R D L2 F' L R D L' D2 B 
77. 10.93 L D F2 U R2 F R2 B' R2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 D' 
78. 10.38 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 D R U L R' B D2 F U B R 
79. 10.73 F' L2 B2 F R2 F L2 U2 L' U' B2 F2 D R' B L' U' F' 
80. 10.77 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B2 F' D B F2 D U' R' B' F' L 
81. 10.08 R F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 B R2 B' U R' F' L D' U' 
82. 11.68 D R' D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 R D' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U' 
83. 10.39 L F2 U' L' U2 F' B2 L' B F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L 
84. 9.05 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 B' L F' U2 F' L D' F' L2 U 
85. 9.96 B L2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 L R U' L2 D2 B D R' D2 
86. 9.36 F' L2 B2 R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R2 F L' U B2 R U' L2 U2 B L2 B 
87. 11.89 R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 B D' U2 L' D L B' D2 R' 
88. 9.08 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R B L2 R2 D' F L F U' L 
89. 9.55 F2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 L D2 B L D R2 B2 R2 D' F U2 L 
90. 9.59 R' U B2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 L U L' B' U R F D' 
91. 10.62 F U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' R U2 B' L' D U2 B' D2 F U2 
92. 10.36 R' F' L' D2 L' F L' U' B D' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 B2 
93. 10.04 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 B D2 F2 R' U' F2 L' F R' F2 D2 B2 D2 
94. 10.52 F L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F R2 D L' D B F2 U2 L F' 
95. 8.70 D F R B' L' D2 B' R' U' B' F2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 B2 D B2 U 
96. 10.76 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 F R2 U' L' F' L2 B D U' R B' F2 
97. 11.89 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F D2 F L2 B R2 U B R' D2 L B' F2 L2 F U2 
98. 10.92 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' L D R D' F U' R' D 
99. (8.39) F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 L' B U' B' F2 D2 F2 D B' R2 
100. 10.29 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F R F R' F' D B2 L' B L2



also: wat, worst time was a 12.8?!?!  I still have to get rid of these many 12s and 11s...

EDIT: !!!
pb avg5, all solves were fullstep 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-25
avg of 5: 8.62

Time List:
1. (10.28) F R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 L' R2 F2 U B' U' F' U2 L F D 
2. 9.97 F2 U R U2 F' U2 B' D' L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' 
3. 7.30 B D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B2 L' D2 U' B L' D' L2 D' B2 
4. (7.24) B2 L' D R2 D' L' D' L2 D2 F' B U2 B L2 F U2 B' L' 
5. 8.58 D2 F U B U' B' R L D' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> You're on



50:90 single


----------



## mpcuber1 (May 25, 2015)

13.91 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 R B2 L2 B' D L F2 R' B' L B2 U
Second best ever 
Also seventh sub 15 solve.

Edit:
14.27 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B F2 D F R' U2 L D2 U' L
Wow, two sub 15 times almost back to back. (One solve in between them both)
Eighth sub 15 solve.


----------



## mpcuber1 (May 25, 2015)

19.47, 18.17, 22.92, 19.11, 18.24, 17.97, 24.39, 21.67, 17.85, 21.51, 19.09, 17.42, 18.05, 18.04, 17.45, 17.40, 19.17, 22.59, 20.77, 24.77, 17.57, 19.39, 24.46, 18.25, 18.75, 21.97, 19.11, 19.82, 15.93, 17.34, 21.38, 23.29, 15.74, 17.36, 16.80, 21.14, 16.98, 17.16, 17.00, 19.82, 17.47, 18.75, 19.40, 18.05, 19.71, 18.93, 18.10, 13.91, 20.49, 14.27

number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.91
worst time: 24.77

current avg5: 17.10 (σ = 2.49)
best avg5: 17.05 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 18.15 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 17.88 (σ = 1.08)

current avg50: 19.02 (σ = 1.79)
best avg50: 19.02 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 19.02 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 19.09


PB average of 12, second best average of 5. Part of an ongoing average of 100. Not happy with the average of 50 though.


----------



## mpcuber1 (May 25, 2015)

13.45 U2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 U' B R2 F R B' L F2 U F'
PB! I went for an x-cross even though it wasn't needed or a nice case just because a pair was formed. 
When I finally made it though, another pair was solved and in the proper slot. The rest was just like 
a normal solve. Not really much better than my other PB though. I want to get a 12 second or sub 12 
single sometime.

I originally had 6 sub 15 solves as of today, but got three more!


----------



## Suzuha (May 25, 2015)

*11th* sub 15! (miscounted :/)
14.12 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D B R B U F' L2 D' F' L' F'

(11.71, 13.60, 14.10 , *14.12*, 14.15, 14.22, 14.31, 14.45, 14.62, 14.65, 14.68)

Rolled 14.12 into ao5 and got my new PB!

*avg of 5: 16.59*

Time List:
1. *(14.12)* L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D B R B U F' L2 D' F' L' F' 
2. *(18.19)* D2 L2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 F' R B' F2 L' D' B' D R' B2 L 
3. 15.34 U' F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U B' L F L2 R' F2 U2 F2 
4. 16.61 F2 D F U' F2 L B R L2 U R2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F 
5. 17.82 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R F' R U R D' B' U' L B


----------



## TheSeppomania (May 25, 2015)

just finished my 500 solves session now i go to bed.....
Mirror Blocks btw

solves: 503 | DNFs: 0 | penalties: 0 | session time: 8:15:50

best avg5: 14.69 | best:	11.60 | worst:	17.28 | std:	9.4%
best avg12: 15.56 | best:	11.60 | worst:	20.78 | std:	13.5%
best avg50: 16.20 | best:	11.85 | worst:	22.99 | std:	12.0%
best avg100: 16.42 | best:	11.85 | worst:	22.99 | std:	13.2%
best avg200: 16.65 | best:	11.22 | worst:	24.05 | std:	14.0%
best avg500: 16.97 | best:	10.48 | worst:	26.96 | std:	14.3%
session avg: 16.99 | best:	10.48 | worst:	26.96 | std:	14.6%


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 25, 2015)

Got all my PLLs sub-2 today! . I have Aa, Ab, Ua, Ub, H, J perms all sub-1 second. My worst are both the N perms, then the E perm, and one of the G-perms. Aiming for sub-1.5 next (Only like 5 or 6 left to go)! 

My best I think is the Ab perm (The one where most people, including me do the mirror alg on the left). My best time is 0.81.


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 25, 2015)

Megaminx
40.15 single
45.42 avg5
48.38 avg12
51.30 avg50


----------



## onionhoney (May 25, 2015)

8.51 ao50 and 8.73 ao100. 



Spoiler: times



7.08, 7.97, 9.60, 7.02, 9.47, 8.52, 8.00, 8.48, 9.20, 9.38, (6.65), 8.22, 8.35, (11.52), 9.78, 7.95, 9.69, 9.92, 8.75, 8.65, 9.28, 7.85, 8.48, 7.88, 9.02, 8.70, 8.88, 8.63, 8.70, 7.72, 8.58, (12.18), (6.93), 8.35, 7.78, 8.32, 8.72, (11.62), 9.47, 11.35, 9.02, 8.28, 10.22, 9.17, 9.72, 9.95, 7.68, 8.92, 8.08, 10.82, 8.95, 7.42, 10.75, 9.37, 8.48, 8.65, 8.92, 8.07, 8.77, 9.12, 8.35, 8.53, 8.55, 8.32, 9.32, 10.32, (6.55), 7.95, 7.48, 7.58, 7.87, 8.02, 7.82, 11.32, (6.95), 8.27, (11.78), 8.82, 7.08, 9.05, 8.42, 10.68, 8.18, 7.43, 9.22, 10.08, 7.05, 9.58, (11.82), (6.65), 8.23, 9.75, 8.55, 8.38, 10.28, 8.85, 7.65, 8.37, 9.02, 7.37 = 8.73

8.48, 8.65, 8.92, 8.07, 8.77, 9.12, 8.35, 8.53, 8.55, 8.32, 9.32, 10.32, (6.55), 7.95, 7.48, 7.58, 7.87, 8.02, 7.82, (11.32), 6.95, 8.27, (11.78), 8.82, 7.08, 9.05, 8.42, 10.68, 8.18, 7.43, 9.22, 10.08, 7.05, 9.58, (11.82), (6.65), 8.23, 9.75, 8.55, 8.38, 10.28, 8.85, 7.65, 8.37, 9.02, 7.37, 8.12, 8.08, 8.65, (6.92) = 8.51


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 25, 2015)

imvelox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0XubGWEFdg
> 
> Megaminx is fun



GJ! It won't take too long until you are sub 1

my accomplishment: 5x5

(54.80), (1:00.46), 57.80, 57.56, 56.37 = 57.24 ao5 PB


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 6:37.62 2x2-7x7 relay
> 
> I honestly don't know how I got this, solved 6x6 last and 2x2-7x7 without 6x6 was 4:47.xy
> 
> ...



9:28 sounds crazy lol, congratulations!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2015)

I'm so fast at pyra
number of times: 56/56
best time: 5.98
worst time: 18.33

current avg5: 9.55 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 8.90 (σ = 1.57)

current avg12: 10.48 (σ = 1.63)
best avg12: 10.48 (σ = 1.63)

current avg50: 11.34 (σ = 2.22)
best avg50: 11.34 (σ = 2.22)

session avg: 11.69 (σ = 2.37)
session mean: 11.75


----------



## OLLiver (May 25, 2015)

Got a PB of 9.193! (I NEVER GET A LUCKY SOLVE) thats the second time I have broken the New Zealand single record at home now.....just need to do it a comp.
Also I learned the entire T set of COLLs, just got the Antisunes to go.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2015)

megaminx is fun, but still a very long way to NR...
51.52 single!
55.89 pb avg5! (last 5 solves)
56.81 pb avg12!

avg of 12: 56.81

Time List:
1. 57.64 
2. 57.25 
3. (1:02.89) 
4. (52.12) 
5. 58.47 
6. 54.14 
7. 1:01.35
8. 58.04 
9. 56.06 
10. 55.81 
11. 53.56 
12. 55.81


----------



## TDM (May 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm so fast at pyra


you're faster than I am


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> you're faster than I am


were you not the person who said that you can be sub-10 in a day?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2015)

12.82 R2 U F2 D U2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 F D2 L' B L' B L' U' F2 D 

OH nl pb single
pb is 10.68 LL skip


----------



## TDM (May 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> were you not the person who said that you can be sub-10 in a day?


I don't remember ever saying that, but I would've thought it would be possible for both of us now. However, I don't like Pyraminx, so I'm not going to practise it until I get fast enough at other events for it to be useful to get faster.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 25, 2015)

this took way too long, i'm so bad at sim... 

clock sim
(13.200) 9.417 8.903 8.624 (7.888) 9.785 12.567 11.488 9.767 9.984 9.718 9.401 => 9.965
7.888 single is PB, also got 8.981 PB ao5 (solves 1-5)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2015)

dat first scramble though, fullstep f2l at 3.4, very good ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-25
avg of 5: 8.73

Time List:
1. (7.34) F2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 R' U' L' B' U' L D F U2 
2. 9.75 U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' U F2 U2 F' U' F U' F' D2 
3. 8.47 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 U' L B2 D' R' B' 
4. (10.73) D B' L F L U' F' B' L' R2 U2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 
5. 7.96 B R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F' L' B' L F2 R U' L D' U L


----------



## imvelox (May 25, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> GJ! It won't take too long until you are sub 1
> 
> my accomplishment: 5x5
> 
> (54.80), (1:00.46), 57.80, 57.56, 56.37 = 57.24 ao5 PB



More than 3 seconds under my avg5 PB.... wat


----------



## mpcuber1 (May 25, 2015)

11.29 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U R D2 L R' F2 D2 F' D2 L F'
Yeah sub 12 PB, and 10th sub 15 solve!
Beats my old PB by 2.16 seconds, and it was full step.
Went for an x cross again.
So happy.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-25
avg of 12: 11.96

Time List:
1. 11.00 B L' U R D' F2 U B2 R F2 R' L' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F 
2. 11.12 D L2 U L' U' F B' L B R' F2 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 
3. (14.31) B2 R2 B L2 U2 F L2 R2 B' U' L' D2 U' L D' R B D' U 
4. 11.62 R L' B2 R2 F L2 D' R F' B2 D2 R F2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R 
5. 11.69 F2 B' U L' D2 B' D R2 D L2 F2 B D2 B R2 B L2 
6. 13.27 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R D2 U F L' B2 D' R2 D2 U' 
7. 13.71 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 F' U L U B' D' R D L' 
8. (9.74) U2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 F' D' L U L2 R' B' F L' B' D2 
9. 11.18 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' L2 B' L D B2 R' U2 R2 
10. 11.82 U' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' U R2 B2 F R F2 L D' F2 
11. 12.40 D F U F L F R' F' D L U2 R' U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 
12. 11.75 U' L' F L F U2 F' D' R F R2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U'

Pb Ao12 after not doing 3x3 for a while


----------



## mpcuber1 (May 25, 2015)

times:
19.47, 18.17, 22.92, 19.11, 18.24, 17.97, 24.39, 21.67, 17.85, 21.51, 19.09, 17.42, 18.05, 18.04, 17.45, 17.40, 19.17, 22.59, 20.77, *24.77*, 17.57, 19.39, 24.46, 18.25, 18.75, 21.97, 19.11, 19.82, 15.93, 17.34, 21.38, 23.29, 15.74, 17.36, 16.80, 21.14, 16.98, 17.16, 17.00, 19.82, 17.47, 18.75, 19.40, 18.05, 19.71, 18.93, 18.10, 13.91, 20.49, 14.27, 21.34, 24.09, 18.46, 15.90, 20.03, 24.30, 21.99, 18.10, 18.90, 18.10, 19.16, 16.33, 13.45, 17.43, 19.50, 16.86, 21.76, 20.27, 16.09, 18.37, 17.86, 17.77, 23.27, 19.24, 16.16, 16.78, 19.07, 20.92, 17.28, *11.29*, 18.41, 18.36, 16.05, 19.07, 13.45, 20.29, 16.27, 18.56, 14.81, 12.27, 21.87, 19.38, 17.54, 17.29, 21.49, 19.04, 23.20, 16.31, 19.46, 16.91

stats: 
number of times: 100/100
*best time: 11.29 (PB)*
worst time: 24.77

current avg5: 18.47 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 16.55 (σ = 1.89)

current avg12: 18.41 (σ = 2.25)
*best avg12: 16.45 (σ = 2.33) (PB)*

current avg50: 18.44 (σ = 2.07)
*best avg50: 18.14 (σ = 2.00) (PB)*

current avg100: 18.76 (σ = 1.99)
*best avg100: 18.76 (σ = 1.99) (PB)*

session avg: 18.76 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 18.74

Got new PBs for single, average of 12, 50, and 100. After breaking sub 20, it seems that simply doing
averages of 100 repeatedly is making me improve without trying to improve any stages of the solve. 
Sub 12 single, sub 17 ao12, sub 19 ao50/100. It's amazing how much progress I've made since I've broken 
the sub 20 barrier that left me with no progress for so long.
It simply feels like I've been reborn.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 25, 2015)

27.182 4x4 single, 2nd best ever!


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 25, 2015)

35.87 mega single, PLL skip


----------



## imvelox (May 25, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 35.87 mega single, PLL skip



waaaat?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 35.87 mega single, PLL skip


Wow! This second unofficially in the world, isn't it? 
What megaminx are you using?


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wow! This second unofficially in the world, isn't it?
> What megaminx are you using?



Modded Shengshou


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Modded Shengshou


I would you really like to see you solving  Can you make a video?


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I would you really like to see you solving  Can you make a video?



Not sure if I can do it anytime soon, haven't tried filming before


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 25, 2015)

(2:11.43), 1:57.36, (1:55.96), 2:02.58, 1:59.72 = 1:59.89. First sub 2 average!


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 25, 2015)

Megaminx
51.40 avg100
so close to 100 solves in a row w/o a sup-1


Spoiler



Average of 100: 51.40
1. 54.74 
2. (DNF(50.98)) 
3. 54.48 
4. 49.85 
5. (59.97) 
6. 48.87 
7. 46.92 
8. 47.53 
9. 51.67 
10. 51.46 
11. (59.28) 
12. 48.86 
13. 50.59 
14. 50.05 
15. 54.48+ 
16. 55.16 
17. 56.15 
18. 55.26 
19. 45.00 
20. 45.30 
21. 50.65 
22. 48.53 
23. 45.66 
24. 52.92 
25. 55.18 
26. 47.76 
27. 47.16 
28. 57.64 
29. 44.88 
30. 49.13 
31. 52.68 
32. 56.90 
33. (43.94) 
34. 49.02 
35. 44.68 
36. 47.64 
37. (40.15) 
38. 53.49 
39. 53.22 
40. 51.83 
41. 48.88 
42. 58.27 
43. 48.12 
44. 47.91 
45. 56.49 
46. (59.82) 
47. 48.77 
48. 49.42 
49. 56.66 
50. 52.54 
51. 45.78 
52. 55.17 
53. (44.23) 
54. 55.63 
55. 57.05 
56. 55.00 
57. 49.11 
58. 50.86 
59. 45.12 
60. 48.65 
61. 57.94 
62. 53.52 
63. 52.14 
64. 49.98 
65. 44.68 
66. 47.45 
67. 50.66 
68. 49.07 
69. 52.12 
70. 57.64 
71. 55.24 
72. 53.22 
73. 53.65 
74. 50.09 
75. (35.87) 
76. 52.90 
77. 45.96 
78. 52.23 
79. 57.68 
80. 53.87 
81. 53.11 
82. 59.06 
83. 45.38 
84. 54.49 
85. 48.01 
86. 51.86 
87. 49.27 
88. 45.64 
89. (44.64) 
90. 50.67 
91. 57.02 
92. 53.18 
93. 48.82 
94. 51.90 
95. 50.11 
96. 55.47 
97. 53.67 
98. 50.83 
99. (1:02.38) 
100. 53.08


----------



## Suzuha (May 25, 2015)

w00t sub20! Also NL PB (12.62)! 12th sub 15!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-25
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 12.62
worst: 24.74

mean of 3
current: 20.36 (σ = 2.85)
best: 15.66 (σ = 2.81)

avg of 5
current: 20.71 (σ = 1.22)
best: 16.48 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 12
current: 19.58 (σ = 1.86)
best: 18.21 (σ = 2.32)

avg of 50
current: 19.24 (σ = 1.85)
best: 19.24 (σ = 1.85)

Average: 19.24 (σ = 1.85)
Mean: 19.24


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 16.13 D' U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 F' D' R B2 L' U L2 R' F2 D 
2. 20.68 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F' D' U2 R U' L' 
3. 17.35  D2 R' L' F B' L2 B2 U' B R U2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 
4. 15.96 D U F2 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R B2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 L' U2 R2 
5. 15.72 D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R D' U' L' B D' R F U' 
6. 19.11 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L2 F D2 F D B' D2 F' U' B F' 
7. 23.25 F' L2 D F2 D F2 U R2 D L2 D F L' U L' R' B' R2 F2 
8. 12.62 B2 U' L' U2 L D R' U' F R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F' 
9. 16.22 R U B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U F2 R2 D' U' L B' L' R2 U F' D U' 
10. 18.15 B D F2 D' L2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B' U' L D' F' U' R2 B' U 
11. 20.75 L F R' U R L2 F U L R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 
12. 22.08 F' D F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B U R' F2 D2 U R' D U' 
13. 18.96 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B F D2 R2 F' D2 R B U B' F L' D U2 F' L 
14. 20.00 L B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R2 B R F L2 R D2 B' U B2 R2 
15. 15.78 U L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F' R F' R' B2 U' L' U2 B D 
16. 16.31 U2 R F' R U B D R' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' 
17. 20.06 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 B U2 D' F' R2 F2 L F U' B' L2 
18. 21.26 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D U' L' U B' D2 L F2 L2 D' F' L R 
19. 19.48 L' B F R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' L F U R U2 F' L' D' B' 
20. 19.66 D2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' U B' L' F2 R' B' L B' U 
21. 22.66 D' R L B' R' F U' L2 U' F B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 
22. 21.90 R2 F' U' B' D2 R' L2 D2 L' U' B2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B R2 F' 
23. 22.65 F' L2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R D L F L' D2 L D U2 
24. 19.18 U' L2 B' R2 D2 B F2 U2 B' F2 L F U' B2 U2 F L R' F' 
25. 17.90 U D2 R U2 L R F2 U2 F2 R D2 R' D R' F D L2 U L R' 
26. 18.79 F2 R' B' U F' U' R' U L F' D2 B R2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 F2 
27. 19.11 R' F' L' F L2 D R U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 
28. 17.80 D L2 U R2 D L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F' R' U' L' R F' D' L B L2 
29. 23.22 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F U' B' U B D' L' B' F2 R' 
30. 18.08 F B R U F' B' U R2 B' D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 L' 
31. 19.35 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 R' D2 F U' R' D2 U' B' F U' L' 
32. 21.37 L' D2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D L' D B2 U B' D2 U2 B2 
33. 17.71 R' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R B' D' B2 D2 F' L' U' L2 F R' 
34. 18.01 D' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D B' D L2 R' F U' F D2 R' D 
35. 20.15 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U L2 B2 F U L D2 R B D' F D2 
36. 20.04 B F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D' U' F D L2 B2 L2 B' L' D' 
37. 19.55 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 R U2 L' B2 R' D' B2 R' B2 R' B U' L' R 
38. 17.15 B2 R U2 R' F2 L B2 R D2 L2 F2 D B F2 D2 L2 R B' F2 U 
39. 24.74 L2 B D2 F U2 B D2 U2 L2 F R' F U' L B2 F2 U F' D2 
40. 20.06 F2 U R2 D L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L2 D' L' F' L F2 U2 B2 D 
41. 18.10 R2 D' U' B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U L' U2 B D' F2 R B D L U' 
42. 17.74 R U2 F' D2 B R2 B' L2 F D2 F2 L F L D' L2 U B2 L F 
43. 17.57 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' F' R2 D2 F2 R' B' L' U L' D L2 B R' U2 
44. 19.81 L' U2 F D' B U' B L D' R F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 L 
45. 17.61 R D' F2 D' U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 U L' D' B' L' U' L B U2 F 
46. 21.74 U' R F' L2 B' U' L' U B U' D' F2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 D' F 
47. 19.37 F' U' R2 D' R F2 B U' B2 D2 R' F2 B2 R U2 L F2 B2 R2 U 
48. 17.23 U' L B' R2 D' L2 U F2 B L R2 U2 R2 U R2 D L2 U2 L2 
49. 21.03 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 U2 B' R' U B2 D U' 
50. 22.82 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F R2 F' R D F2 D' L U' R2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 25, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 51.40 avg100
> so close to 100 solves in a row w/o a sup-1
> 
> ...



at least the sup 1 wasn't counting! (wait what? why is it in brackets if you had a DNF??? WHY ARE THERE SO MANY THINGS IN BRACKETS!!!)


----------



## XTowncuber (May 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> at least the sup 1 wasn't counting! (wait what? why is it in brackets if you had a DNF??? WHY ARE THERE SO MANY THINGS IN BRACKETS!!!)



in an ao100 best and worst five aren't counted. The rule is the best and worst five percent of the solves in any average aren't counted, but you always round up. (correct me if I'm wrong )


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 26, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> in an ao100 best and worst five aren't counted. The rule is the best and worst five percent of the solves in any average aren't counted, but you always round up. (correct me if I'm wrong )



Oh ok i didnt know that! I always use mean of 100, but my ao 100 is always 0.01 faster


----------



## XTowncuber (May 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-25
avg of 12: 7.25

Time List:
1. 6.81 L2 U L2 D U R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L' F U' B U' F D B U2 R' 
2. 6.24 R2 L2 U F D' B' D L B' R2 U2 L D2 L' F2 R D2 L D2 F2 
3. 6.78 B' D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F' U L D F L' D' U' L2 F 
4. (8.80) R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 D' F L' B2 U F L' U L2 F 
5. (5.64) U' B L F B D L2 F R' U F U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 
6. 6.92 R2 U D2 R' F2 U D' B L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 D B 
7. 7.18 F2 R U F R B' R D' L B2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 
8. 7.86 R2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R' F D B D F U B2 R U' F' 
9. 7.00 B' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F' L R2 U' F D2 R B' U' 
10. 7.37 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' U2 R2 U2 D B' D R' B' R2 D' R2 B' 
11. 7.64 R' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F' R' B' U L R2 D F2 L2 D 
12. 8.67 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' D' F' L R' D U F D B2 U'

dat counting 8.6 :/


----------



## darckhitet (May 26, 2015)

Solve 5 was pretty easy did triple x cross 9.21


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 26, 2015)

5x5: 1:23.15 AO12, 1:28.40 AO100


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 26, 2015)

Lots of 4x4 PBs!

Single: 42.547 Can't wait for a sub 40!
mo3: 46.758
ao5: 49.901 Yay sub 50 
ao12: 51.723
ao50: 55.854


----------



## Cale S (May 26, 2015)

filmed some skewb solves

3.98 avg50
3.28 avg12
2.76 avg5

not pb's, but really good and I'll upload soon


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 26, 2015)

Cale S said:


> filmed some skewb solves
> 
> 3.98 avg50
> 3.28 avg12
> ...



Any tips for learning Sarah's advanced?


----------



## natezach728 (May 26, 2015)

Cale S said:


> filmed some skewb solves
> 
> 3.98 avg50
> 3.28 avg12
> ...



CALE STOP PLEASE IM BEGGING YOU


----------



## natezach728 (May 26, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Any tips for learning Sarah's advanced?



No such thing LOL just try and comprehend how to cases work


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 26, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> No such thing LOL just try and comprehend how to cases work



Shieeet


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (May 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-25
avg of 5: 57.505

Time List:
1. 55.658 R' Uw R L2 F' R Fw2 L U2 F2 B' R' Fw Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw R2 Uw' Fw Rw R2 Uw2 R B2 Rw L2 D U' Uw B Rw' Uw2 F2 Fw R' Rw L D2 Uw 
2. 58.605 L2 B R2 F' B2 Rw R U Rw F R2 Uw' D' F2 B Rw' F2 U' L U F' D Rw' D' B' Rw U2 L2 B2 Fw2 U2 R' B' U' Rw' D B2 L2 B' R' 
3. (47.927) Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw Fw L' D' Fw D2 L2 F2 Fw B2 Rw2 L Fw B R' Uw2 U2 L Fw2 F' Uw' B' D2 R Fw' B D' L Fw' Rw' Fw U D2 Rw2 B' F2 Rw 
4. (1:07.247) U Uw2 L U Rw' L Uw2 F Uw' F' B U' B' L U' Fw' U B' F Fw2 L' B2 Fw2 R' Uw Rw' F2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 B' D R' Fw D' Uw2 U B2 
5. 58.253 D' F Rw2 Fw B' D' Rw' U2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 B U L F L F2 R' Rw' B' Rw2 B Fw2 D F' B D2 Uw' R D R' U2 R' U F2 D F L' R D2

New pb single and average for 4x4, pretty great.


----------



## Berd (May 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-26
avg of 50: 17.33

Time List:
16.46, 16.89, 19.14, 18.63, 16.48, 18.60, 18.59, 18.44, 18.96, 18.52, (14.35), 18.40, 14.55, 17.58, 17.82, 18.07, 15.86, 15.91, 16.33, 14.50, 19.31, 19.84, 17.91, 19.93, 16.79, 15.81, 19.92, 17.72, 17.03, 14.95, 15.22, (12.08), 15.75, 18.42, 16.52, 16.73, 16.06, 15.36, 18.94, (14.02), (20.20), 17.21, 17.98, 16.11, 17.78, 17.33, 16.32, 17.83, (22.33), (22.02)

3x3 Ao50 pb!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (May 26, 2015)




----------



## cashis (May 26, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brSYOQvdvrM



Nice!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 26, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brSYOQvdvrM



Wow that lookahead is OP


----------



## Username (May 26, 2015)

38.07 ao5
41.15 ao12

4x4 PB's


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brSYOQvdvrM



You're now the person with the most official sub-10s. Nice.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 26, 2015)

9:55.55 2-7 relay! Finally sub 10


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2015)

Finished learning full CMLL!


----------



## Speeedcuber (May 26, 2015)

*3.93* PB 3x3 single

scramble: U' F2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 B U L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' L F2 U2
reconstruction:
z2 y
D' F' R Uw U' R U' R'
U2 L' U L
R' U2 R U y Lw R U' R' U Lw'
U R' Dw' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2015)

Speeedcuber said:


> *3.93* PB 3x3 single
> 
> scramble: U' F2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 B U L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' L F2 U2
> reconstruction:
> ...


Sub-4, wat. Congrats!


----------



## imvelox (May 26, 2015)

Speeedcuber said:


> *3.93* PB 3x3 single
> 
> scramble: U' F2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 B U L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' L F2 U2
> reconstruction:
> ...



wat


----------



## Berd (May 26, 2015)

Speeedcuber said:


> *3.93* PB 3x3 single
> 
> scramble: U' F2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 B U L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' L F2 U2
> reconstruction:
> ...



Woah! Gj!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 26, 2015)

Mind.blown = false



Speeedcuber said:


> *3.93* PB 3x3 single
> 
> scramble: U' F2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 B U L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' L F2 U2
> reconstruction:
> ...



Mind.blown = true


----------



## joshsailscga (May 26, 2015)

Speeedcuber said:


> *3.93* PB 3x3 single
> 
> scramble: U' F2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 B U L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' L F2 U2
> reconstruction:
> ...



Does anyone know how many people actually have a sub-4 single? it must be less than 10?

Also, 3x3 OH pb ao100... 30.07. Sub-30 coming soon!

edit--rolled the average, 29.85 ao100!


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I'm sure I'm wrong about this, but isn't it something around 4? Drew, Feliks, *Rowe*, and now Dmitry?


Do you mean Rowan, or does Rowe have one too?
Also, Riley.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> Do you mean Rowan, or does Rowe have one too?
> Also, Riley.



I meant Rowe, but I am most likely wrong. I have no source, just some vague memory..


----------



## joshsailscga (May 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> Do you mean Rowan, or does Rowe have one too?
> Also, Riley.



Also Ian Bourne reported a 3.63 for the previous UWR. Who is Rowan?


----------



## scottishcuber (May 26, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Who is Rowan?



Kinneavy - UK


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Also Ian Bourne reported a 3.63 for the previous UWR.


If I remember correctly, we didn't really have much evidence that was real, so I excluded that.

E: 4.24 2x2 Ao50.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 26, 2015)

Speeedcuber said:


> *3.93* PB 3x3 single
> 
> scramble: U' F2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 B U L2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' L F2 U2
> reconstruction:
> ...



Wat gj! And I am sitting here, trying to get a sub6 since months


----------



## YouCubing (May 26, 2015)

I don't use CFOP much because I'm horrible at it, (I use a really weird method that I don't know the name of lol) but I was practicing it, and I got a sub-30 solve... to put that in perspective, I average over 1:00 with CFOP, and my PB overall is 23.64. I inserted my corners (because I'm a n00b xD)
And I got almost a complete F2L skip. Here's the scramble:
D' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B' L2 F' D2 R B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2


----------



## Hssandwich (May 26, 2015)

My random accomplishment...

I was talking to someone on Skype, they were saying that they really wanted a last layer skip, and I was telling him that if you learn to do stuff live WV and OLS, you will get more last layer skips. The next solve I do this happens...

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=x2_L_D_L_y_R-_U-_R-_F%2F%2F_cross%0AR_U-_R-_U_y-_R-_U_R%2F%2FF2L1%0Ay-_R-_U-_R%2F%2FF2L2%0AU2_R_U_R-_U_y-_R-_U_R_U-_R-_U_R%2F%2FF2L3%0AU2_R_U-_R-%2F%2Fsetup_to_WV%0Ay_R_U2_L-_U2_L_U2_R-%2F%2FWV%0AU2%2F%2FAUF&setup=B2_L2_D2_F-_D-_R_F2_B_U_B-_R2_U2_F_L2_D2_R2_D2_F_B

hehehe


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I don't use CFOP much because I'm horrible at it, (I use a really weird method that I don't know the name of lol) but I was practicing it, and I got a sub-30 solve... to put that in perspective, I average *over 1:00 with CFOP, and my PB overall is 23.64. I inserted my corners (because I'm a n00b xD)*
> And I got almost a complete F2L skip. Here's the scramble:
> D' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B' L2 F' D2 R B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2


Lol that's not CFOP, no wonder why you aren't getting improving times


----------



## cashis (May 27, 2015)

iight so I did a session today. pretty good times 


Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-26
avg of 12: 10.99

Time List:
1. 11.36 L2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 B D2 L2 F' L2 R F D2 B2 F' U' L' D R F 
2. 10.89 R' U B2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L F' U L2 F' D R D F 
3. 10.84 R2 U B U' R U F R' L B D R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' 
4. 10.43 D L2 D2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 F R B D2 R' B2 R2 D F' 
5. 10.39 D' R D L2 B' L' B' R2 U R U2 F2 B2 L U2 D2 R F2 U2 R 
6. 10.94 F U2 B R2 B U2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 U F2 L U' B L' U2 B2 R2 
7. 12.15 L' U2 B F2 U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 F' U2 L R2 B' D' R2 U' R D2 L 
8. (12.19) L F U2 B U D2 L' D L D F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 
9. 10.02 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 F L2 R' D2 B U' F' L' D2 R 
10. 11.99 D' U2 L2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U L F' L' U B U F' 
11. 10.89 R D' L' F2 D F2 D F U2 L' U2 L U2 F2 B2 L' U2 R' F 
12. (9.05) F' U F' D2 L F' U D B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D'

PB ao12. I got PB ao50 and 100, but I don't really keep track of that, but if you're interested in that the 50 was 11.69 and the 100 was 12.06. I cry bc 100 isn't sub 12, but I just couldn't get it that low. I had like 3 15s and couldn't recover. Oh well. I want to start recording my solves, but I have no way to


----------



## Suzuha (May 27, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-26
avg of 5: *17.00*

Time List:
1. *(19.76)* F B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L D2 B D' L D2 U2 F' 
2. *(16.57)* U L B2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' B F' R2 F D F2 L' 
3. 16.69 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D L D B' R U2 B2 R B L' U' L 
4. 16.82 D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L F2 R B' R' D L2 B2 U' 
5. 17.50 B' D2 B' R' F D L' U' B R U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R U2 F2 L' F2

c'mon not sub 17


----------



## joshsailscga (May 27, 2015)

First 4x4 ao12 sub-1: 59.72


----------



## Evan Liu (May 27, 2015)

1:58.04 6x6 single (PLL Parity, Yau5), yay sub2


----------



## YouCubing (May 27, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Lol that's not CFOP, no wonder why you aren't getting improving times



I know inserting corners isn't CFOP, but it helps me with F2L. I have a double finger trigger algorithm that can insert an edge really quickly.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 27, 2015)

3x3 PB avg5! 7.961 avg5 = (7.770 7.223 7.487 9.894 8.625)

Bonus 7.493 PB mo3! = (7.770 7.223 7.487) lol, three 7's in a row!


----------



## Iggy (May 27, 2015)

4. (7.48) L2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D U B2 D' B U' F' D' L' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 

Really smooth solve. Fullstep


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (May 27, 2015)

F2 U' B2 D2 L' F L' F2 R D L2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' 
PB OH solve
16.91 sec.
Used WV to skip OLL and got a PLL skip


----------



## imvelox (May 27, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> 1:58.04 6x6 single (PLL Parity, Yau5), yay sub2



Nice


----------



## Chree (May 27, 2015)

Little bit of 4x4 improvement last weekend... pleased:
Single: 39.82 (2nd best ever and 2nd sub40)

PBs:
Ao5: 47.46
Ao12: 50.34
Ao50: 53.01
Ao100: 53.42

And first sub50 solve with DP: 49.92.
Coulda happened before, but was never sure.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 27, 2015)

4.79 pyraminx ao5, 2nd best ever and 2nd sub-5

Time List:
1. 4.66 U B' U L B R' U' B r' 
2. 4.81 U' L' U' L U L' R L l' r' u 
3. (4.09) U' B' U L B' R L U r 
4. 4.91 U' R L' U B L' B' U l b' 
5. (6.63) U R' B' R B' L' B U' l' b'


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 27, 2015)

29.58 4x4 single, PLL parity!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 27, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-27
avg of 5: 17.61

Time List:
1. 18.06 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B U2 L D2 F L2 U B D L2 D' 
2. 18.07 U2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L U B' R' F2 D U' B F 
3. (21.26) R' D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 U L2 U' L' R' F D' R2 U B' L2 
4. (15.57) F' R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F U2 B L2 D' R' B2 U' L2 D' B' L' D2 U2 
5. 16.70 U' B2 U2 L' R' F2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' B' L2 R D U2 L2 B D

pb Ao5 OH ZZ <3


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-27
> avg of 5: 17.61
> 
> Time List:
> ...



NICE!!! GJ 15! i remember the days when that was your PB 2H! Nice progress man!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> NICE!!! GJ 15! i remember the days when that was your PB 2H! Nice progress man!



the good old days *sniffle* and ty


----------



## cashis (May 28, 2015)

starting taking note of my oh times. cool


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 28, 2015)

i haven't solved a cube in 5 days. Record since starting.


----------



## cashis (May 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> i haven't solved a cube in 5 days. Record since starting.



I've never gone longer than a day what r u doing


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 28, 2015)

cashis said:


> I've never gone longer than a day what r u doing



studying


----------



## AlexMaass (May 28, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-27
avg of 12: 3.16

Time List:
2.33, 3.98, 3.71, (4.11), (1.74), 2.89, 2.92, 3.82, 1.97, 3.16, 2.99, 3.84

lolpyraminx


----------



## conn9 (May 28, 2015)

New 3x3 PB - 8.72! Totally out of the blue. I wasn't expecting a PB by nearly a second this soon after getting back into cubing.

I'll try a reconstruction:



Spoiler



Scramble: D R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F' D2 B' F2 L U2 L B R2

x2 y' //Orientation
R D2 R2 D R' //Cross
U' L' U L //1st Pair
U2 R U' R' L U' L' //2nd Pair
U2 R' U R //3rd Pair
y' R' U' R //4th Pair
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R //OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL


----------



## Evan Liu (May 28, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## OLLiver (May 28, 2015)

Managed to learn FULL COLL in 3 weeks( I was lazy at the start)
Now PHASE 1 of my grand plan can be started 
Phase one is the 500 algs of ZBLL!
wish me luck


----------



## Bindedsa (May 28, 2015)

5.882 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U' B' U2 L' F L' B F' D2 R F

x
U L U' F2 r'
U R U' R'
U' R' U' R
r' F r U2 r' F r
U' L U2 L' U L U' L'
U F R U R' U' F'

6th sub 6.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 28, 2015)

CFOP Ao100... why not?

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.58
worst time: 41.98

current avg5: 26.13 (σ = 1.88)
best avg5: 22.46 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 27.70 (σ = 2.56)
best avg12: 23.27 (σ = 1.56)

current avg100: 26.45 (σ = 3.32)
best avg100: 26.45 (σ = 3.32)

session avg: 26.45 (σ = 3.32)
session mean: 26.64



> 26.47, 25.96, 22.68, 31.86, 22.02, 26.03, 29.79, 34.03, 26.77, 29.20, 26.20, 21.50, 24.89, 23.34, 27.05, 24.91, 23.27, 30.38, 29.21, 26.82, 31.63, 20.76, 17.58, 24.85, 30.99, 28.43, 26.66, 29.90, 33.90, 23.03, 27.50, 25.50, 21.95, 23.30, 28.84, 25.68, 24.26, 21.91, 22.11, 33.72, 29.31, 26.67, 25.22, 29.02, 20.18, 29.62, 26.06, 25.51, 20.75, 30.83, 24.87, 29.48, 32.05, 24.79, 29.35, 24.01, 23.09, 24.78, 21.95, 24.14, 28.18, 23.61, 33.94, 28.18, 28.54, 28.89, 23.86, 22.15, 22.43, 26.81, 20.87, 22.81, 22.36, 35.53, 22.84, 23.98, 24.30, 21.20, 30.82, 35.86, 30.82, 31.18, 23.99, 28.19, 23.83, 22.79, 18.79, 41.98, 30.59, 24.32, 26.40, 31.50, 29.80, 26.59, 29.39, 23.25, 28.21, 38.10, 25.62, 24.55


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 28, 2015)

Doh.

9.14, 10.50, 13.39, 10.00, 14.50

Close to being a PB by a lot. The first two were PLL skips; the fourth was good A perm with no AUF before or after. I wasn't even solving fast; they were just insanely lucky. Wish I could've saved that for when I was warmed up.


----------



## imvelox (May 28, 2015)

5x5 59.94 avg5 PB

Finally.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 28, 2015)

conn9 said:


> New 3x3 PB - 8.72! Totally out of the blue. I wasn't expecting a PB by nearly a second this soon after getting back into cubing.
> 
> I'll try a reconstruction:
> 
> ...



welcome back! ^^


----------



## mafergut (May 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> the good old days *sniffle* and ty



Good old days? C'mon! I wish I was now OH at my current 2H PB (and also much better at 2H of course), but nope. I'm stuck at around 20 2H and still not even sub-minute OH.

So you use ZZ for OH? I thought you also used Roux, but with so many M-slices... do you know of anybody that uses Roux for OH? And, if so, how do they manage the M-slices? I still have to learn the 2gen alg for H-perm so I use the M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 alg with "table abuse" but I'm so pathetically slow at it that I cannot even think of using Roux for OH.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> studying



Then get off the forum and study!!!


----------



## obelisk477 (May 28, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Good old days? C'mon! I wish I was now OH at my current 2H PB (and also much better at 2H of course), but nope. I'm stuck at around 20 2H and still not even sub-minute OH.
> 
> So you use ZZ for OH? I thought you also used Roux, but with so many M-slices... do you know of anybody that uses Roux for OH? And, if so, how do they manage the M-slices? I still have to learn the 2gen alg for H-perm so I use the M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 alg with "table abuse" but I'm so pathetically slow at it that I cannot even think of using Roux for OH.



Guroux!


----------



## mafergut (May 28, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Guroux!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z87dYR704I



Wow! That LSE!!! Not even with the fastest of my cubes can I nearly get close to that speed on M-slices against the table.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 28, 2015)

mafergut said:


> So you use ZZ for OH? I thought you also used Roux, but with so many M-slices... do you know of anybody that uses Roux for OH? And, if so, how do they manage the M-slices? I still have to learn the 2gen alg for H-perm so I use the M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 alg with "table abuse" but I'm so pathetically slow at it that I cannot even think of using Roux for OH.


Alex does too  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfeIJ9L7Mis


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 28, 2015)

Yah I use ZZ for one handed because I'm not pro like other Roux solvers who can table abuse, plus I like it better for OH


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 28, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Then get off the forum and study!!!



I hate time on the bus and stuff. And I take a break to eat and stuff.


----------



## cashis (May 28, 2015)

I did an average of 50 for each PLL today.



Spoiler: Averages



Aa: 1.00
Ab: 0.99
E: 1.24
F: 1.35
Ga: 1.39
Gb: 1.49
Gc: 1.47
Gd: 1.45
H: 1.07
Ja: 1.15
Jb: 1.05
Na: 1.96
Nb: 1.98
Ra: 1.35
Rb: 1.43
T: 1.04
Ua: 0.97
Ub: 1.04
V: 1.19
Y: 1.19
Z: 1.10





Spoiler: Singles



Aa: 0.76
Ab: 0.78
E: 0.88
F: 0.98
Ga: 1.12
Gb: 1.11
Gc: 1.15
Gd: 1.07
H: 0.92
Ja: 0.90
Jb: 0.72
Na: 1.52
Nb: 1.52
Ra: 1.06
Rb: 1.13
T: 0.82
Ua: 0.76
Ub: 0.89
V: 0.94
Y: 1.02
Z: 0.96





Spoiler: Worst Singles



Aa: 1.80
Ab: 1.52
E: 2.20
F: 2.30
Ga: 2.42
Gb: 2.37
Gc: 3.86
Gd: 2.85
H: 2.22
Ja: 1.80
Jb: 2.35
Na: 3.13
Nb: 3.50
Ra: 1.87
Rb: 2.53
T: 2.81
Ua: 1.75
Ub: 3.28
V: 1.63
Y: 1.93
Z: 2.06


Sum of Averages: *26.90*
Sum of Singles: *20.01*
Sum of Worst Singles: *50.18*



Spoiler: Algs used



Aa: l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
Ab: l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l
E: R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
F: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
Ga: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 (y') R' U R 
Gb: R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 
Gc: R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 (y) R U' R' 
Gd: R U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 
H: M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2'
Ja: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L
Jb: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
Na: R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U
Nb: L' U' L U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U2' L' U L
Ra: L U2' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2
Rb: R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Ua: M2' U M U2 M' U M2'
Ub: M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2
V: R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
Y: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
Z: M2' U' M2' U' M U2' M2' U2' M


This is the first time I've ever timed my PLLs, so I'm pretty happy with this. I know I could have done better on a lot of them (Rb & H), but it's fine. Kinda wish the sum of singles was sub 20, but oh well. On the bright side, I did way better than expected for Z, V, E, and the As. I've never done a time attack, but I'm pretty sure I could get sub minute 
-$


----------



## joshsailscga (May 28, 2015)

50.00 4x4 solve, fullstep with OLL parity.
Current pb is 48.58 with no parity and a pll skip, so this one is definitely my fastest solve ever.


----------



## nalralz (May 28, 2015)

First ever sub-1 4x4 average!!! Sorry I lost the scrambles. 
Average of 5: 59.09
1. (1:09.48)
2. 58.64
3. 1:00.74
4. (56.66)
5. 57.90


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 28, 2015)

pyra PB avg12! 2.904!

1. 3.751 L U' B' L U B' U B' r' b' 
2. (2.025) L B U' B U R L' R u' 
3. (4.289) L U L U L R' L' B U' l b' u 
4. 3.095 U B' U R' L B L' R' B' r 
5. 3.076 R B' L B U L U' B' l r' 
6. 3.034 U' L B' L R L' U R' l' u 
7. 2.056 U L B L R L R B b' 
8. 3.148 U R' U' L B' U' L' R' l' 
9. 2.985 U R' L' U' L R' L' B r' b 
10. 2.735 U B R U R L' U B' r b u' 
11. 3.084 U B' U' B R' U B' L U' u 
12. 2.075 B R' B U R U' B' L r b'


----------



## Chree (May 29, 2015)

cashis said:


> I did an average of 50 for each PLL today.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever timed my PLLs, so I'm pretty happy with this. I know I could have done better on a lot of them (Rb & H), but it's fine. Kinda wish the sum of singles was sub 20, but oh well. On the bright side, I did way better than expected for Z, V, E, and the As. I've never done a time attack, but I'm pretty sure I could get sub minute
> -$



This is a really cool idea. I might try this sometime soon. Did you stackmat?

Edit: 666th post. Devil Post!


----------



## cashis (May 29, 2015)

Chree said:


> This is a really cool idea. I might try this sometime soon. Did you stackmat?



Unforunatley not, those are too expensive  I wish I could though.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 29, 2015)

10.88 ao5 pb )))


----------



## JemFish (May 29, 2015)

12.54 PB single! After 2 months...


----------



## mafergut (May 29, 2015)

Not 3x3 PB Ao5 (only 3rd best) but I think this is my 1st counting sub-15 in an Ao5 so...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-29
*avg of 5: 17.62*

Time List:
1. 17.07 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' F' D' L B' U L' F' R 
2. 14.78[PLL skip] F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R D L' F R2 B U L' U2 
3. (25.09) U' R2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 F L' U' B D U B' R2 
4. 21.01 D2 R D2 U2 L B2 L' F2 U2 R' F' U' B2 L2 R D L U' R2 D 
5. (14.67) F' U F' R' F2 R2 B' L U D2 F B' U2 D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 

A bit lucky with the PLL skip but the other 14.xx was a full-step and it could easily have been sub-14 (and new full-step PB), as I was a bit sloppy on LL.
Also, it would have been by far my PB Ao5 and most probably my 1st sub-17 if it wasn't because of the stupid 25 and 21 in the middle. If just one of them had been a very "normal" (for me) low 19 or high 18...

Oh, I almost forget, I said back then when I tried it that I hated the Yuxin. Well, this Ao5 was done with it and I don't hate it any more. I didn't try it again because of Collin Burns' WR, I did it just because I kept watching good reviews and decided to give it a 2nd chance. I am less consistent with it than with my beloved Chilong but, who knows, with some adaptation in my turning style it could be my new main  I don't even have my custom sticker shades on it yet, which will surely help a bit with recongnition and lookahead.


----------



## Iggy (May 29, 2015)

36.21 4x4 single with OP


----------



## APdRF (May 29, 2015)

At last!!!!

9.820 (8.782) (12.556) 10.003 9.758 = 9.860

9.820 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B L' B2 D U2 R2 F2 L B2 L' U'
(8.782) F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U' F' D2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R U' -> Recognised PLL skip and AUF
(12.556) D R2 D F2 U R2 D F2 U F2 L2 F' R' U' F R2 F R D2 F' D
10.003 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 U' F L U' B F L D2 U2 B' U2 L'
9.758 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U L2 F' U F U2 F R U B F2 D2

Now for the avg12


----------



## cashis (May 29, 2015)

timed my first feet solve. 18.06


----------



## TDM (May 29, 2015)

2:07.39 Mega single, PB by a lot. S2L was stupidly lucky.

E: Best average of 5: 2:32.82
3-7 - (2:07.39) 2:42.87 2:33.18 (3:01.04) 2:22.42

First three are 2:27.81 Mo3.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 29, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-29
avg of 12: 17.93

Time List:
1. 18.06 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B U2 L D2 F L2 U B D L2 D' 
2. 18.07 U2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L U B' R' F2 D U' B F 
3. 21.26 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 U L2 U' L' R' F D' R2 U B' L2 
4. (15.57) F' R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F U2 B L2 D' R' B2 U' L2 D' B' L' D2 U2 
5. 16.70 U' B2 U2 L' R' F2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' B' L2 R D U2 L2 B D 
6. 18.08 B' L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 R' D2 B D2 U2 B D2 F2 U' 
7. (24.64) U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F D R' F D2 U L' R U B 
8. 17.15 L2 B' R2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F' U B2 R D' L' D' B' R F D2 
9. 18.85 B U' F L2 D2 B' U2 D' F U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 
10. 17.07 L' F2 U2 L2 F D2 B' L2 B' F R2 D2 R D' B U2 B2 L F R' F2 
11. 16.93 B L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 F U F L U' F L2 B D 
12. 17.17 U' R2 F' U' R' D2 L2 U' F B U2 B R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F U2

OH pb Ao12


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2015)

1:23.84 Guinness World Record 5 Cubes OH for school show... beating Bhargav's record 1:23.93


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 29, 2015)

38.71 4x4 single... wat??
I still average sup-50 XD.... 
The solve didnt look lucky at the beginning, but I think I only had to make 4 or 5 edge pairs in edge pairing (Two were already done and the others magically solved themselves), Then on 3x3 stage my last 2 pairs made themselves for me (At the same time, I did that multi slot thing with them) then I got a 7 move OLL and a U-perm, no parity!
I don't have the scramble but it wouldnt show anything anyway since the luck started half way through the solve


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2015)

cashis said:


> timed my first feet solve. 18.06



What?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 29, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> What?



I believe he means 18 minutes and 6 seconds


----------



## cashis (May 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I believe he means 18 minutes and 6 seconds



Oh. Yeah. Not 18 seconds


----------



## nalralz (May 30, 2015)

cashis said:


> Oh. Yeah. Not 18 seconds



That would be a UWR!!!


----------



## ottozing (May 30, 2015)

Average of 5: 2.293

1. 2.037 U R' L' U B U' B R' U'

x z'
r2' R r z2 r' R r
r' R r R'

2. (4.025) L R' U B' L' U' R L

y
r' R r R r
y' r' R' r R' r z' r l F'

3. 2.662 B' R B' U' L B' L R' L

For this one I mis scrambled and did the last L as L'

z2
R r' R' r
x r' R r R' r' R r R' r' R r R'

4. (1.928) U L' U L' U' L U' R' L

z
r' R r
x z' r' R' r R' r z' r' R' r f'

5. 2.180 U B' L B U R' U B'

x r' R r
z' r' R r R z R r R' z R r' R' r

Third solve could've been better


----------



## cashis (May 30, 2015)

Jay, is that UWR?


----------



## Cale S (May 30, 2015)

cashis said:


> Jay, is that UWR?



No, I have a 2.12 and multiple people have gotten sub-2. It might be UWR with all comp legal scrambles though


----------



## cashis (May 30, 2015)

Cale S said:


> multiple people have gotten sub-2



Oh


----------



## Bindedsa (May 30, 2015)

Cale S said:


> No, I have a 2.12 and multiple people have gotten sub-2. It might be UWR with all comp legal scrambles though



I'm pretty sure Klosko had a stackmatted 2.1x AO5 with comp legal scrambles.

Edit: Source


----------



## Bindedsa (May 30, 2015)

12.120, 11.8166, 13.354, 12.236, 14.131 = 12.570 OH ao5

3.151 Skewb AO12, I'll sub 3 eventually.

3.462 Skewb ao50, first 50 solves of the session. Not sure exactly what happened.

It continued: 3.471 AO100, after months of slow progress, suddenly I'm sub 3.5.

Slightly better: 3.463 AO100


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2015)

yay

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-30
avg of 5: 39.85

Time List:
1. 40.67 B' R' B r R u2 r R' F' u' f2 R' f' D' F D' u B L2 u2 f' r R D' u F' f' r' B D B L' F r' D2 R r' f2 U u 
2. (38.10) B r2 u' r' L' u B F D' B f D' B2 F f2 D' B F2 u2 B r' F2 D' u L B2 R2 u R B' f2 L2 r2 D f2 u B U R2 D 
3. (45.25) f F2 B R' f' R F R2 u' D' R U2 D r' u2 B2 u2 D' f2 u2 D F' f u2 r2 D' R r' D' r F r' u U D2 f2 F2 B R' U' 
4. 39.89 D F' u U2 F' L F2 f2 D' U' u R2 D r B D2 F2 U' u D' r F r U2 r2 F2 D' u f' D B2 R' r' L B R u2 R' D' f2 
5. 39.00 f2 R f' r2 U' B U' R B' U' B U' B2 R' f' R r2 F2 r2 U2 f2 u' R2 F' R' D2 B U2 B F' u B R2 U F' D F' u r2 F'

2nd sub 40 avg5 I think. There weren't many parities


----------



## EMI (May 30, 2015)

Square-1, missed PB by .01...
avg of 12: 11.93

Time List:
12.13, 10.28, (17.17), 11.95, (8.56), 11.12, 11.10, 12.76, 13.11, 13.92, 11.42, 11.48

I'll try to catch sub 12 on video...

Edit: On video  
avg of 12: 11.84

Time List:
10.46, (9.22), 11.82, 15.08, (15.94), 11.77, 10.37, 13.16, 10.70, 13.29, 9.80, 11.96


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2015)

PB gj

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-30
avg of 12: 41.96

Time List:
1. 40.67 B' R' B r R u2 r R' F' u' f2 R' f' D' F D' u B L2 u2 f' r R D' u F' f' r' B D B L' F r' D2 R r' f2 U u 
2. 38.10 B r2 u' r' L' u B F D' B f D' B2 F f2 D' B F2 u2 B r' F2 D' u L B2 R2 u R B' f2 L2 r2 D f2 u B U R2 D 
3. 45.25 f F2 B R' f' R F R2 u' D' R U2 D r' u2 B2 u2 D' f2 u2 D F' f u2 r2 D' R r' D' r F r' u U D2 f2 F2 B R' U' 
4. 39.89 D F' u U2 F' L F2 f2 D' U' u R2 D r B D2 F2 U' u D' r F r U2 r2 F2 D' u f' D B2 R' r' L B R u2 R' D' f2 
5. 39.00 f2 R f' r2 U' B U' R B' U' B U' B2 R' f' R r2 F2 r2 U2 f2 u' R2 F' R' D2 B U2 B F' u B R2 U F' D F' u r2 F' 
6. 42.78 u2 L2 U2 L2 u2 f2 D' u' L r2 F' L B' F2 f' r2 D2 B2 D' r U2 L2 f' R L B' U r' f' F' D' B f' U D' u r B' u' B2 
7. 45.30 R U L U R2 B D2 B' U2 R' f F' u' F U B2 D2 L2 r2 B' f' u2 D2 r B' U' B2 L2 U' F R' F u2 R2 f2 F2 L f2 R f' 
8. 42.91 D u' f' L u F D F2 B u' r' D2 B' L' U2 D' R' F' R2 F2 R' r2 D2 r' D' f' F' r' D2 f2 D2 R u2 f' B D r L D r' 
9. 42.41 R F' U2 r R2 B2 L2 f U2 R' D2 F r2 L' U' F2 f2 B' R' u' r2 B2 r' B2 r L2 F U F' R F2 D' L r' D' u' R' u2 D2 U' 
10. (47.47) R2 f' r D2 R D' B U2 B2 r R' U f D' F' U' B2 R B2 R' D U2 r R' D' B r B2 f R' B' R D r' U' f2 R2 B U r2 
11. (37.82) u2 U2 f2 L' B2 L' F U' L' F' R2 B' r2 U r R D' R L U' D' L2 R2 u U' B' L2 f U u2 F' D2 r' f2 L f' u2 R' F u' 
12. 43.26 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 f2 L2 R u F2 B' R' F2 B2 R' f' D2 f' F D u2 U' F' U' r2 U' r2 B2 u D' R2 D' B2 R F L2 U L2

Also got a 44.92 avg100, not PB


----------



## XTowncuber (May 30, 2015)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=969&cat=11&rnd=1
That was too close.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=969&cat=11&rnd=1
> That was too close.



Ouch...


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=969&cat=11&rnd=1
> That was too close.



Wow

Edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-30
avg of 5: 39.50

Time List:
1. (48.86) D2 L' F' U' R' B2 F U D L' D f2 L' D u2 R B2 L' r2 F f' B2 U D B F D2 f2 F2 U' F R2 f2 U' B2 D R' D B2 f 
2. 39.70 D2 u r' L f2 B L f u2 f' L B D B R' F D' f2 u L f' U B L2 D2 f2 L f2 B' r2 R f2 D2 u r' u L2 D2 B' r2 
3. (39.19) F2 B' D2 u' F' R2 u' B2 r' D' F' r R' L' f F2 u r' U D2 L' f' u R' U F' f u f' D' u2 f' B' r2 R' f2 D' R D' R 
4. 39.31 f' D' F L' D u F2 D2 F2 u U2 D2 r L2 R' f2 u F f u2 D' F' B f2 L' r u U B2 f' F2 U2 u r2 R D' R' f' R F 
5. 39.50 F2 D2 f' B2 U R' D2 r B' D' B R f' L2 r' D u2 L B2 U2 F2 f r U L D L r2 F2 B L2 f F' r2 D2 f' r2 B2 U2 R2

Another sub 40 wat


----------



## ryanj92 (May 30, 2015)

Overdue for a big 4x4x4 average...

48.36, (45.94), 51.92, 49.10, (52.69), 47.07, 50.86, 46.46, 46.14, 49.07, 50.23, 47.65 = *48.69 ao12*
51.54 ao50, 52.27 ao100


----------



## onionhoney (May 30, 2015)

8.35 a100. WAT. 
Had a few maru drops, TPS went up, got some decent singles, began to feel lucky on every solve, and there it was, PB by 0.3. Now I'm convinced that getting sub-7 NL singles is the sole reason for which I cube. 


Spoiler: list of times



Average of 100: 8.35
1. 8.50 R B R L' U R' L2 F D F R2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B2 D2 B D2 
2. (6.69) U B2 L2 D R2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 R' U L2 B2 U2 R B R' 
3. 8.37 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F L' U F R' F L' D2 L2 F2 
4. 8.61 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F' L' U' L' R' D2 L D2 B' R2 
5. 7.86 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 B U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R F2 D' R2 B2 R' U L R2 D 
6. 6.79 D2 L R F2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 R' D' F U2 B2 U2 L F' L2 F' U2 
7. 8.51 U L' U' R B' R' L' D L' B D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D L2 D' 
8. 7.73 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L' R' F2 R' D2 R' U' R U2 R2 D U F2 R2 F' 
9. 6.94 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R' D' U2 L' F' L2 B' L B R 
10. 8.10 U2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B R' F2 R' D2 U' B R D 
11. 7.68 U' F2 L2 D' U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R' U' B F L' F2 R' D2 B2 U' 
12. 9.40 R B2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 F U' L' B F' D2 R' F D B2 
13. 8.34 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' R D2 F L' B L2 U' R' B 
14. 7.33 L' U' R D B' U D B' U2 B2 U D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 
15. 8.27 U D R2 F' R2 U' R2 F2 U L' U B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 
16. 9.09 U2 B' D2 F D2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F' D' U2 L' F' U L2 U2 R 
17. 8.80 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' B R' B2 U L' B' U2 R' 
18. 7.84 L2 F2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R B2 U2 R' F' D L D F2 R' F2 R B' 
19. 9.29 U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F R B' D L D2 B2 D B 
20. 9.26 F D' L D' F U L B D L2 U2 R B2 U2 D2 L D2 B2 R B2 
21. 7.72 D' B R2 L2 D2 B' L D2 B' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U D 
22. 8.06 R2 U' B U2 L' D2 B U L D2 B D2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B R2 D2 
23. 6.96 B R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 F2 L' F D' U' B' L B F' D' U2 B 
24. 8.58 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 R U B' F2 L F' L' F2 D2 B2 
25. 7.79 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B' L' D2 F L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 
26. 7.28 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R D U' R B' D F R' D' R' 
27. 8.95 R B2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 D2 B' R' U2 R2 B' D U' R2 F L' 
28. 7.98 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F U' L R2 F2 D' L D' B R' 
29. 8.69 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R' B' R' F' U2 F' U2 D2 F L2 B L2 B D2 
30. (6.43) D2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 R' D' F R' B D2 R' B' F R2 
31. 7.89 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U L' F2 D' U' R2 B' L' R2 F' D2 
32. 9.71 L' U2 L F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 F2 R U F' L' F2 D R2 B L F U2 
33. 9.54 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' F R D2 R U L R' U' R2 U' 
34. (6.56) L2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 R' U F L U2 R2 U2 R B2 F' 
35. 8.38 R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R F' D' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 
36. 7.51 F R2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U F2 L2 R F2 U2 R2 D' 
37. (10.38) F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U F R' B2 U' R2 D' U' B D R2 B 
38. 8.31 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 R' B' L F' D U2 B' U2 R U2 
39. 7.28 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 L B' R2 B' D' F U 
40. 6.96 F2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' U' L2 U2 F L D2 F' 
41. 9.89 L2 B D2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B' R2 F R' F' D L' B D2 F' L' R2 F2 
42. 9.04 B2 L2 U B' R2 U' R' L' F' R' B2 U R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U' 
43. 8.57 U2 F U2 B D2 F' R2 B L2 F2 L2 R D2 R D' L D2 R2 D2 
44. 8.50 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F R' D2 U L' D' L' R' B L' D' 
45. (10.43) R U B2 R F R U B D' L' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B U2 D2 R2 B D2 
46. 7.96 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B' F' L' F U L R2 U B L' 
47. 6.99 D L2 D' B2 F2 D U2 F2 D B2 R B2 R D2 L2 D2 U' R U 
48. 8.11 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 R D L B' U2 L2 U' R D F' U 
49. 8.98 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D F' R' U2 R B' L R2 D B2 L2 
50. (6.75) D2 B2 D U' B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' R F U' L2 F D' B U2 L U' 
51. 8.34 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L' B R U F' U' B R2 D' R' 
52. 8.75 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 U' R2 B' U L D' R' D B D' L U L' 
53. 7.68 B2 U2 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B U L' R' B F' L' D' L' U2 
54. 9.25 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B D' L2 F' R F2 U B' L' F 
55. 8.72 U2 R' B R2 D B' U' F' L' U' F2 U2 L D2 B2 R D2 R D2 R B2 
56. (12.40) F2 L2 F' U' R U2 B L D B2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 B2 R 
57. 9.25 R F2 L B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' B' F D' F2 R' U2 L2 R' B' F2 
58. 8.72 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D' B' L R' U B' U2 F' D' F2 L2 
59. 9.25 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 F U F2 D2 L2 B U2 L U' R2 D' 
60. 8.08 U F B' R' B L U' R' D' R U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 
61. 7.51 F' B R' D L2 D2 B U2 F' L2 D' R2 U B2 U L2 F2 D B2 U2 
62. 8.08 F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' D L B' F' R' U B D L B 
63. 8.47 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' F L' R' U2 F2 D B F2 R2 
64. 9.25 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U R' D2 L U2 B' U F' L F' 
65. 7.57 D F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L' U' R' U B D' L F L' R 
66. 7.11 B2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 L B L U L2 D F' D2 R2 F' 
67. 8.50 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B2 R2 F' U' B' D2 R2 F L' R' U F 
68. 8.46 U F L2 U2 B' L B U F2 L' U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 
69. 8.87 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 B' F R' B2 F U2 R' D' B L 
70. 7.99 D2 U2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F2 D R' B2 R D R2 U' B F' U' 
71. 7.11 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F' L B2 U2 B2 F' U R' D B 
72. 9.83 R' B2 U2 R B U2 L2 U' L' D F U2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 
73. 8.18 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 B D' L' F' D R U2 L B' R 
74. 7.89 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R F U' B F D' L' D' F U' 
75. 7.80 R D' R' D' F' U' F2 R' U' L' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 F R2 
76. 7.36 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 R' D' R F' U F L D2 U2 B D2 
77. 10.11 U' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B L' R' D R F2 R' D' R' U' 
78. 7.65 L2 F D' L' F2 U2 D' L2 B' R' B L2 F U2 B2 L2 F' R2 B U2 R2 
79. 8.15 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U' L F L B R U2 R D' B U' 
80. (10.37) L' D2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 F' U' F D2 B D2 L' R' U' F2 
81. 8.34 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' F D' R' D2 L F' D F' R2 U' 
82. 8.23 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L' R' D F L R2 D' 
83. 8.19 B' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F L F2 U F' U F' D' U F2 
84. 9.92 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F R F' L2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 U' 
85. 7.60 L U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 B2 L F2 R B' U R U' B D R' D2 U2 
86. 10.18 L2 U2 B2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' U' L U2 F' L' B' U L R 
87. (12.59) B2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' D' B' D' U' L' B2 D' U R2 
88. 8.32 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' U R2 B2 R B U F' L' D B 
89. 8.43 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R F2 R' B U L B2 D' L' U' L' U' 
90. 7.65 B' R' F' R' D L' U2 R F' D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 R L 
91. 7.11 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D L F2 U B R2 D2 U2 F2 U B 
92. 9.59 F L B' D' R2 F U2 F2 R2 L U R2 U' F2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 
93. 9.55 B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B U B2 D' U' R2 B R D' 
94. 8.45 F' U D' R U2 F' B' L' F2 L B' U2 D2 L2 B U2 B D2 R2 F R2 
95. 8.83 F2 D R2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L U B L2 B2 L 
96. 9.32 B2 U2 L U2 L' R2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F' D L2 D2 B L D' U' F2 L 
97. 9.09 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L F2 D' U B' F' R B2 D B' 
98. 8.52 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B' L U2 F2 U F D' R2 U' R' 
99. (6.05) D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 U L R' U' R2 F L U' 
100. 8.00 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' U R D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B R2 F
Also a couple of corner-twisting solves were removed.



EDIT: 8.69 average of 468. Most solves in a day(night).


----------



## cashis (May 30, 2015)

First Sub-8 single!!!
Lost scramble, but easy xcross+ 1 pair made and OLL skip.
Also (in the same ao12!) I got 2 sub 10s in a row, which is my first time doing that.


----------



## TDM (May 30, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Overdue for a big 4x4x4 average...
> 
> 48.36, (45.94), 51.92, 49.10, (52.69), 47.07, 50.86, 46.46, 46.14, 49.07, 50.23, 47.65 = *48.69 ao12*
> 51.54 ao50, 52.27 ao100


:tu

but stop pls

*10.636* 24 puzzle, *123 moves*, 11.564
13 8 4 9 10/3 15 11 22 0/2 21 6 7 12/23 1 19 20 16/5 18 14 17 24

PB by a lot


----------



## imvelox (May 30, 2015)

TDM said:


> *10.636* 24 puzzle, *123 moves*, 11.564
> 13 8 4 9 10/3 15 11 22 0/2 21 6 7 12/23 1 19 20 16/5 18 14 17 24
> 
> PB by a lot



wat gj
34.84 4x4 Official avg wtf + 31.06 single
8.19 Clock NR avg + 6.33 NR single with a ridicolous easy scamble
6x6 2:05.11 avg 7x7 2:51.xx avg 
Done alot of fails but got #1 in almost everything today lel


----------



## Tao Yu (May 30, 2015)

3x3 PB!

*5.36 *B' L2 B2 U F' L' F' L' F R2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' 

y D' U' L2' U L2 F2 R //xcross
U' L' U' L U R U' R' //Second Pair
U2' R' U' R U R' U2' R //Third Pair
y' U' R U' R' //Fourth Pair
U2' r U R' U R U2' r' //OLL
U //PLL skip

36 moves/5.36s = *6.72* TPS

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Suzuha (May 30, 2015)

Wow.
13.47 single
13.67 single (could've been sub 10 if I didn't lock up on a H perm)
14.12 single
And none of them are my PB.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 30, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> Wow.
> 13.47 single
> 13.67 single (could've been sub 10 if I didn't lock up on a H perm)
> 14.12 single
> And none of them are my PB.



the lock up took you 4 seconds wtf :/


----------



## ryanj92 (May 30, 2015)

Ilya Tereshko 6.76 clock average, WR#6  also got the same best single in both rounds 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=979&cat=7&rnd=2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 30, 2015)

9.66 clock pb avg5, first sub10
10.43 pb avg12

Might add the scrambles later...


----------



## Suzuha (May 30, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> the lock up took you 4 seconds wtf :/



Yeah it was pretty bad. It was on my Guanlong so lock ups are common. On the U2 part of the H perm, I accidentally did U, reversed move then lockup, finish H perm then locked up on AUF.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 31, 2015)

45.89 4x4 single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Adam=riperoni=GOML scrub
jk gl


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 45.89 4x4 single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Adam=riperoni=GOML scrub
> jk gl



Wtf send scramble pls 
I just died.
I'll Skype in a bit


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 31, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Wtf send scramble pls
> I just died.
> I'll Skype in a bit



K. Except u wont be able to do much with the scramble unless you can blue cross ; ) k see u
EDIT: love the sig!


----------



## TMarshall (May 31, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=972&cat=20&rnd=2

4.04 official average on skewb, top 20 in the world (I think)

I'll post scrambles and reconstructions once I get the scrambles from Brandon.


----------



## Tim Major (May 31, 2015)

8 move Pyra solve with no tips official



Spoiler



2.77


----------



## Iggy (May 31, 2015)

wat 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-31
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 7.50
worst: 23.79

mean of 3
current: 10.27 (σ = 1.22)
best: 8.89 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 5
current: 10.27 (σ = 1.22)
best: 9.16 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 12
current: 10.41 (σ = 1.12)
best: 9.75 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 50
current: 10.24 (σ = 1.10)
best: 10.24 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 10.24 (σ = 1.10)
Mean: 10.51

Edit: Rolled it to a 10.07 avg50 wtf


----------



## Hssandwich (May 31, 2015)

Faz 5.61 single, 6.65 average


----------



## Iggy (May 31, 2015)

10.50 3x3 PB avg100. Started failing after the 10.07 avg50...


----------



## ryanj92 (May 31, 2015)

4.55 pyra ao5, silly scrambles, felt like i could've done most (if not all) of them better

Time List:
1. (4.13) L R' B' L B L R' B l' r' b' u' - 6 moves, 4 tips 
2. 4.43 B U' L' R' B U' R B' r' - 13 moves (but 7 of them were a fast two-centre 1 flip case)
3. 4.77 L U R' U B L U B' r' u' - 10/11 moves, both pretty obvious but i can't remember which one i did
4. 4.44 R' U' L' R' U R' U B r' - 13 moves
5. (5.47) L U' B R' U' B L U' l' u'


----------



## mafergut (May 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Faz 5.61 single, 6.65 average



where?


----------



## TDM (May 31, 2015)

mafergut said:


> where?


Australia.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2015)

TDM said:


> Australia.



This made me laugh.

EDIT: Finally got motivated to practice 2H again, and this happened
1. 8.49  D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 L F' D U' B' L B' R B2 L2 D' 
y2 x' R' L' F' D R'
U L U' L' U L' U' L
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
U' L U' L' U y' R U' R'
U y' R U' R' U R U' R' 
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U'


----------



## Myachii (May 31, 2015)

Oh lordy lord...

8.35 PB Single, down from 9.40!!

Happened out of nowhere, great F2L, F U R U' R' F' OLL, PLL Skip with U2 AUF D


----------



## nalralz (May 31, 2015)

Yay!!!

Average of 5: 13.20
1. 13.54 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 F2 R D2 B2 D' L R B U' B2 F' R2 B' U 
2. 13.22 F' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' L D' R B L U' B R2 D' U2 
3. 12.85 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 B' R2 D' U2 R' F2 D B' U R 
4. (13.57) R' D2 R' B R2 D L F D F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 B 
5. (11.18) R2 D' B2 R U2 D F' U2 R' B' U B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' F2


----------



## TDM (May 31, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Oh lordy lord...
> 
> 8.35 PB Single, down from 9.40!!
> 
> Happened out of nowhere, great F2L, F U R U' R' F' OLL, PLL Skip with U2 AUF D


Nice time  Do you not use [U2] f R U R' U' f' for that OLL though?


----------



## Myachii (May 31, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nice time  Do you not use [U2] f R U R' U' f' for that OLL though?



Nah, I find it easier to recognise and execute it without having to do slice turns.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 31, 2015)

YYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

29.979 4x4 PB avg5! (27.504, 39.199, 30.821, 29.138, 29.979)


----------



## ryanj92 (May 31, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 29.979 4x4 PB avg5! (27.504, 39.199, 30.821, 29.138, 29.979)



Top man  congrats!


----------



## imvelox (May 31, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 29.979 4x4 PB avg5! (27.504, 39.199, 30.821, 29.138, 29.979)



wat

1:23.xx team solve megaminx with Edoardo Disaró
What a silly thing


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> YYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 29.979 4x4 PB avg5! (27.504, 39.199, 30.821, 29.138, 29.979)


o_o



imvelox said:


> 1:23.xx team solve megaminx with Edoardo Disaró
> What a silly thing


Wow, that's really fast...


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 31, 2015)

7x7

2:42.19 mo3 (2:39.07, 2:43.43, 2:44.06)
2:43.66 ao5 (2:39.07, 2:43.43, 2:44.06, 2:48.92, 2:43.48)
2:45.47 ao12 (2:39.07, 2:43.43, 2:44.06, 2:48.92, 2:43.48, 2:49.36, 2:47.86, 2:44.37, 2:49.84, 2:49.20, 2:44.70, 2:39.36)

lol dat consistency


----------



## Wilhelm (May 31, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7
> 
> 2:42.19 mo3 (2:39.07, 2:43.43, 2:44.06)
> 2:43.66 ao5 (2:39.07, 2:43.43, 2:44.06, 2:48.92, 2:43.48)
> ...



Freak


----------



## imvelox (May 31, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7
> 
> 2:42.19 mo3 (2:39.07, 2:43.43, 2:44.06)
> 2:43.66 ao5 (2:39.07, 2:43.43, 2:44.06, 2:48.92, 2:43.48)
> ...



Very well done 
Your consistency is just unbelievable in every event


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 31, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Very well done
> Your consistency is just unbelievable in every event



Thanks! turning slowly, but without pauses helps consistency



Wilhelm said:


> Freak


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2015)

Textured 3x3x3 (not looking until after timer stops):

1:17.06+ single
1:31.00 avg5 = (1:38.49), 1:21.45+, 1:34.49, (1:17.06+), 1:37.06
1:41.36 avg12 = (DNF(1:53.68)), 1:41.06, 1:55.77, 1:38.49, 1:21.45+, 1:34.49, (1:17.06+), 1:37.06, 1:58.75, 1:45.35, 1:34.10, 1:47.06


----------



## Username (May 31, 2015)

oh ttw i love your scrambles

5.27 L B2 L' R2 U D2 R L U B2 R2 L' U L' B F' U' D2 F2 U' F B L2 B2 L'

x2 R U R U' L U L' U L U' L'
D2 U L
y R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' F' U' r' F R F U2


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 31, 2015)

First completed, sub 1-hour FMC attempt! I ran out of time before I was able to look for any insertions which was unfortunate, but I think it went well overall thanks to some lucky blockbuilding.
Scramble: L2 D2 F2 U' D F' R L2 B' R L2 U D2 R' U FL B' R' B'
Solution:
2x2x2 + Pseudo Bock: L' U2 L2 B' F' U' F2 (7/36)
Opposite 2x2x2 using pseudo block: L' B L2 (10/36)
2x2 Block on U face: R' U F' (13/36)
2nd 2x2 Block on U face: U2 F' U F U' F2 (19/36)
L4C (Wasted so many moves): R2 D' L' D R2 D' L D L' U L D' L' U' L D R (36/36)


----------



## TDM (May 31, 2015)

Best average of 5: 9.01
30-34 - 7.27 (5.85) 10.13 (10.66) 9.64

PB Ao5! First sub-10 



Spoiler



30. 7.27 R B' L' R B U L' r' l'
31. 5.85 R' U' L' B L' U R L' b u
32. 10.13 R U' B' U B' R B' L' U' b r' l'
33. 10.66 L R L R' B R r u'
34. 9.64 L' R' L' U B' R B L U' b r' l


----------



## cashis (May 31, 2015)

TDM said:


> Best average of 5: 9.01
> 30-34 - 7.27 (5.85) 10.13 (10.66) 9.64
> 
> PB Ao5! First sub-10
> ...



Wow, your first sub 10 was almost sub 9.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 31, 2015)

cashis said:


> Wow, your first sub 10 was almost sub 9.



It's pyra.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 31, 2015)

sq1 pbs:
21.89 single
29.24 ao5
31.84 ao12
37 session avg



Spoiler



Average: 37.30 (σ = 6.41)
Mean: 37.31

Time List:
1. 45.32 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/ 
2. 33.50 (3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -4) 
3. 35.54 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
4. 43.59 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-3, 6)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
5. 38.09 (1, 3)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0) 
6. 47.85 (-5, 6)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
7. 39.15 (-3, -1)/(3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
8. 21.89 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
9. 41.35 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
10. 45.56 (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5)/(4, -4) 
11. 53.91 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
12. 49.81 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
13. 23.88 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0) 
14. 34.00 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0) 
15. 43.21 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
16. 36.91 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
17. 39.66 (3, 2)/(4, 1)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
18. 48.89 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3) 
19. 35.21 (4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
20. 24.52 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
21. 33.27 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
22. 36.09 (-3, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -1) 
23. 29.22 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
24. 34.23 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
25. 35.80 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
26. 37.56 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2) 
27. 27.75 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -5)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
28. 27.20 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(1, 0) 
29. 42.98 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3) 
30. 23.91 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/ 
31. 32.77 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4) 
32. 36.58 (3, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
33. 43.56 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
34. 36.34 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
35. 41.54 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
36. 40.24 (0, 2)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/ 
37. 31.77 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -2) 
38. 48.79 (-5, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3) 
39. 33.98 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
40. 37.03 (1, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 31, 2015)

and a counting seven: (3x3) had like 6 7s the other day

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-31
avg of 5: 9.11

Time List:
1. 9.33 D U2 B U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B R2 B' L' F2 U F' R' D L2 B' 
2. 7.99 L D2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 R' U' B' L' F D2 B R' B 
3. 10.00 R2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' L' U' L2 R F' D F' U2 L U2 
4. (7.07) D2 B' F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F U2 L2 R' B' L2 U2 R2 D L2 R D' F 
5. (10.47) R' B U F2 B' L2 B2 U2 R' D F2 U2 D B2 U F2 B2 D F2


----------



## TDM (May 31, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> It's pyra.


He's not wrong though!


----------



## cashis (May 31, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> It's pyra.



I know


----------



## yoshinator (May 31, 2015)

Did a little practice for fun

Average of 5: 29.96
1. (33.44) Fw U L' U' B' F2 Fw U Uw' F Uw F2 Fw L' Uw Fw2 F2 U' Rw' R' Uw' F2 Fw U2 R' U2 R' F2 Rw' U' Fw L D F U' R Fw F2 D2 L2 
2. 32.11 D2 R' B' R2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' U2 R' Uw' R L2 Fw' L' Fw2 L Uw2 F R2 F2 R' B' D U' R2 Uw Fw2 Uw' F Uw' F' Fw2 L2 B L2 U Fw 
3. 28.75 B2 R' D U2 Uw B L' D' L' B2 R2 F' U2 Rw' D2 Fw' L Uw' Rw2 R L2 B Uw Fw B2 Uw' D' R U Uw' D L Uw F' Uw' D U2 Rw2 B L2 
4. 29.03 F2 R2 U' R F D' U' B U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw B2 F U2 R' F2 L Uw2 R Rw2 L D' Rw Uw2 F2 Fw2 Uw L' Fw R2 U B' R B R2 U Rw2 Uw' L' 
5. (28.72) Fw' L Uw Rw2 Uw R2 B2 Fw' L2 Fw' Uw' D2 L Fw' R2 D' U2 R Uw Fw2 Uw' B' F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D' Uw Rw' B' L' B2 Uw2 L2 R2 Uw' R Fw D'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 31, 2015)

TDM said:


> Best average of 5: 9.01
> 30-34 - 7.27 (5.85) 10.13 (10.66) 9.64
> 
> PB Ao5! First sub-10
> ...



pb single? with roux?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 31, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> pb single? with roux?



phew! when i saw that u posted in accomplishment thread, i was afraid u got a sub 40 single. I can now sleep at night


----------



## penguinz7 (May 31, 2015)

9 sub-3's in one Ao100. (Pyra) I usually get at most like 4.
Got like 15 sup-4's though.. Average ended up being 4.55ish. meh


----------



## Hssandwich (May 31, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> pb single? with roux?



Yeah...


Spoiler



Rouxminx or Pyrouxminx?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 1, 2015)

1.81 U' L B' L U' B L U u
R' u' U R  U R U' Lw'
L R' L' R U' R U R'

16/1.81= 8.84 TPS

highest TPS pb for pyra


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 1, 2015)

9.16 ao 5

9.76 ao 12

10.19 ao 50

All pbs. Btw I just realized the ao 5 ties Antoine's winning average from NCR. If only I had done this about 3 weeks ago...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 1, 2015)

Decided to do some pyraminx tonight! 
:3
http://pastebin.com/GXymUvEz








XTowncuber said:


> 1.81 U' L B' L U' B L U u
> R' u' U R  U R U' Lw'
> L R' L' R U' R U R'
> 
> ...




1.85 lol, stawp turning so fast :c

wait I did way less turns than you though...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 1, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 1.81 U' L B' L U' B L U u
> R' u' U R  U R U' Lw'
> L R' L' R U' R U R'
> 
> ...



Do you practice much anymore? You post way more about events that aren't pyra.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2015)

yoshinator said:


> Did a little practice for fun
> 
> Average of 5: 29.96
> 1. (33.44) Fw U L' U' B' F2 Fw U Uw' F Uw F2 Fw L' Uw Fw2 F2 U' Rw' R' Uw' F2 Fw U2 R' U2 R' F2 Rw' U' Fw L D F U' R Fw F2 D2 L2
> ...



gj


----------



## Genesis (Jun 1, 2015)

6x6 2:09.34 single


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 6x6 2:09.34 single



wat

gogo sub 2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2015)

(6.133) U' L2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' L' F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B F2 

x' y
R' U' F R F2
R U R' U' L U L
R U R' U' y' R' U R U'
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R
U2' F R U R' U' F'
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2' D'

Didn't feel like a 6 at all, let alone a low 6 lol


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 1, 2015)

29.00, 30.83, (28.17), (31.70), 28.56 = 29.46 ao5 PB 4x4


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 1, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Do you practice much anymore? You post way more about events that aren't pyra.



Yeah, I just don't really bother posting anything pyra related usually.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 1, 2015)

3:12.281 7x7 single.... getting closer to sub 3:10
and 4x4 Avg5 PB: 42.867 + Avg12: 45.087


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-1
avg of 12: 10.31

Time List:
1. 9.50 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L' F' U R2 D' B2 U R D2 L' 
2. 9.02 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F' L' B' R B' U L D2 R B' 
3. (8.74) L2 D B2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R' U' F D' L' D F2 L2 U 
4. 10.45 U B' U' F U D2 R F L D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 
5. 9.13 U B U R B' D' F' L F2 U L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 
6. 9.38 D2 B U R2 D' L U' R F2 L' R2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' 
7. (14.78) F' U' R' B L U2 D B' U D2 B' D2 F D2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 R 
8. 9.09 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U L' B L' F' D F U2 R F2 U2 
9. 11.37 F L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F L' B2 D R2 U2 B' D R F R 
10. 10.39 D2 U2 L B2 R' D2 U2 L R' U2 R2 D L' B' U' F2 D2 R D' L R 
11. 11.69 F L2 U2 B' U R U D F' B2 U2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 
12. 13.11 R U L' U B2 R F' D2 L' U' R2 F2 U D' F2 R2 D' L2

Beginning was good, ending was bad

also my hualong sucks now


----------



## mafergut (Jun 1, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-1
> avg of 12: 10.31
> 
> [...]
> ...



Why does it suck?

Edit1: I think now I know, after reading your other post in the Lubrication thread.

Edit2: Finally, after more than 1 month of being sooo close, I have beaten my PB Ao100 (3x3) and Ao50 as well. Oh, and PB Ao5 too 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-1
*avg of 100: 19.84*
*avg of 50: 19.40*

Time List:
(16.59), 20.30, 20.39, 20.40, 21.77, 19.54, 21.58, 17.82, 17.63, 21.69, (23.94), 22.06, 19.22, 21.23, 20.60, 20.06, 21.25, 21.72, 17.31, (23.41), 18.30, 21.86, 20.43, 22.04, 21.26, 23.10, 19.97, 21.18, 17.80, 18.85, 17.80, (23.35), 18.54, 21.86, 17.69, 19.28, 21.84, 17.21, 17.34, 22.01, 20.94, (15.63), 17.20, 18.98, 22.90, 19.83, 22.98, 18.88, 19.88, 18.43, 18.32, 21.81, 17.14, 18.35, 20.81, 19.05, 18.04, 17.15, 19.24, 18.44[X-cross], (23.38), 21.81, 19.31, 22.93, 16.74, 17.42, 20.52, 19.09, 20.50, 21.30, 17.72, 20.75, 22.03, 20.26, 19.78, 18.54, 21.12, 18.30, 19.33, 17.50, (16.33), 23.12, 17.76, (16.50), 21.04, 21.15, 19.24, 20.82, 20.04, 18.25, 19.87, 21.77, 19.93, 16.72, 18.98, 23.18, 19.68, (23.38), (16.28), 18.28

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-1
*avg of 5: 17.25*

Time List:
1. 17.50 B U2 F U2 F L2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 R U' L R U2 B' L2 B2 U' R' 
2. (16.33) D' L' B' U' R' B2 R2 F R2 D B2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' 
3. (23.12) B D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' U B2 F' L R2 U' F2 
4. 17.76 R2 F' L' F' U' R' B D F' R D2 F' B D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 
5. 16.50 D R' F' R' D2 B2 U2 F' D R2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F R2

Edit3: Rolled the *Ao100 to a 19.77*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 1, 2015)

Sq1 PBs
19.45 Single finally sub20!
28.08 avg5
30.06 avg12 meh not even sub30...


----------



## Lid (Jun 1, 2015)

New 3x3 avg 5 PB today: 14.44, 15.44, 16.04, (14.16), (18.20) = *15.31*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 5: 15.31 20150601
1. 14.44 R F' L2 F2 U' R2 F B' U' L' B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 B2
2. 15.44 L2 D' F2 B2 L B' R U L U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 D2
3. 16.04 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 B D U F' L2 F' D F' D2 R F2
4. (14.16) D2 L2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B U L' B L D' R2 B' D2 L' B'
5. (18.20) R' B2 R' B2 L U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F D F' L' D B' L


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2015)

Top 4 (behind ben/qq/soup) for all 15 puzzles up to 10x10, except 3x3 and 4x4. Sorry imvelox 

also I've apparently had the UWR for 3 puzzle Ao50 for quite some time now and never noticed


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 1, 2015)

57.729 5x5 PB single! Beating old one which was 59.506


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 1, 2015)

Wat. 14.946 sq1 PB single by a lot, fullstep and no parity 

(4,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,0)

Also 32.94 ao50 (First time that I've done more than 12 solves or so )
And 27.777 ao5 with counting 34..


----------



## Torch (Jun 1, 2015)

9.17 U2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 B' F' R2 F D' U' F R2 U' R' B2 U2 R D

x' y' R2 D' L D2 U F'
y' L' U L2 U' L'
U' R' U R y' R U R'
R' U' R U2 y R' U' R
R U R' U R U R'
r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R
U'

41/9.17=4.47 TPS

First stackmat sub-10!


----------



## MM99 (Jun 2, 2015)

New 3x3 PB AO100 with a 15.25! My old one was 15.62 so this is crazy improvement gogo sub 15
Edit also got a few sub 14 ao12s in this avg before this I hadn't broken sub 14


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 2, 2015)

I made the 1:20 cutoff on 4x4 at a competition. At the last event, I missed the same cutoff by 4 seconds so I was thrilled to get to put in an Ao5.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2015)

9.350 3x3 AO100, probably switching to the Meiying.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 2, 2015)

New avg12 PB on camera! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sORVMQ1fffg

8.16, 8.59, *7.99, 7.20, 8.76, 7.65, (7.18)*, 9.54, (11.51), 8.44, 9.03, 7.81 = *8.32*

Bolded is a 7.61 avg5. 0.01 from PB

Reconstruction of 7.18:

L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' U L' F' R F2 U' L D U' B F2
(Misscrambled. Real scramble was L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' U L' F' R F2 U' L D' U B F2 )

y' R' D' R D2 y' R' D'
U' L' U L
y U R U' R' y' U L U' L'
R' U2' R U R' U' R
U2' R U R' U R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

65 STM/7.18s = *9.05 TPS!*


----------



## mafergut (Jun 2, 2015)

Yesterday I rolled (even more ) my PB Ao100. Got it down to 19.59, ended it with a 13.70 single (PLL skip) and called it a day.
A lot of improvement, taking into account that my previous Ao100 before yesterday was 19.96.
Yeah, I know that the 1st time in the Ao100 is a 21 but, after being so happy with my 13.70 I tried to keep rolling, got nervous and did a high 21.
I don't think I will beat this Ao100 in a long time. And there's just one PLL skip in the whole avg.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-2
*avg of 100: 19.59*

Time List:
21.18, 17.80, 18.85, 17.80, (23.35), 18.54, 21.86, 17.69, 19.28, 21.84, 17.21, 17.34, 22.01, 20.94, (15.63), 17.20, 18.98, 22.90, 19.83, 22.98, 18.88, 19.88, 18.43, 18.32, 21.81, 17.14, 18.35, 20.81, 19.05, 18.04, 17.15, 19.24, 18.44[X-cross], (23.38), 21.81, 19.31, 22.93, 16.74, 17.42, 20.52, 19.09, 20.50, 21.30, 17.72, 20.75, 22.03, 20.26, 19.78, 18.54, 21.12, 18.30, 19.33, 17.50, (16.33), 23.12, 17.76, 16.50, 21.04, 21.15, 19.24, 20.82, 20.04, 18.25, 19.87, 21.77, 19.93, 16.72, 18.98, (23.18), 19.68, (23.38), (16.28), 18.28, 20.22, 19.90, 21.82, (15.76), 17.07, 19.84, 22.80, 20.05, 19.10, (23.39), 17.07, 20.89, 22.46, 18.73, 17.90, 20.97, 19.84, 21.58, 17.96, 20.80, 16.45, 21.88, 19.20, 18.47, 19.14, 20.83, *(13.70[PLL skip])*


----------



## Genesis (Jun 2, 2015)

Iggy said:


> wat
> 
> gogo sub 2



That... Will take some time... Probably a lot of time


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 2, 2015)

195/197 countries on this country naming quiz. Yay?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 2, 2015)

2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-2
solves/total: 310/312

single
best: 1.12
worst: 8.98

mean of 3
current: 4.93 (σ = 1.57)
best: 1.71 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 5
current: 3.81 (σ = 1.69)
best: 1.85 (σ = 0.01)

avg of 12
current: 3.31 (σ = 1.23)
best: 2.24 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 50
current: 2.93 (σ = 0.88)
best: 2.52 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 100
current: 2.93 (σ = 0.99)
best: 2.60 (σ = 0.63)

Average: 2.74 (σ = 0.74)
Mean: 2.84

I started failing towards the end.... no PBs, but not that bad I guess

I stopped the session because my stackmat's battery died lol


----------



## mafergut (Jun 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 195/197 countries on this country naming quiz. Yay?



Just 90, my main problem being that I don't know the correct spelling for most countries in English


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 195/197 countries on this country naming quiz. Yay?



108


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 2, 2015)

pyra

one of my oldest PB's finally broken 
(2.58) L R L U' B' U' B' L

still very slow 

EDIT: 6.02 ao50, 6.18 ao100. Pretty much all that happened is that I stopped failing as much


----------



## imvelox (Jun 2, 2015)

6:42.61 2x2-7x7 relay

meh not even sub-Lucas


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 195/197 countries on this country naming quiz. Yay?



156/197. Missed some really obvious ones like Switzerland and Australia.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh my!!! Very VERY lucky Ao5 and PB by more than a second!!! (previous, from yesterday, was 17.25, previous to that was 17.46)

I was so mad with my 1st solve because it should have been sub-14 and full-step PB but I kind of failed an H-perm ending up 0.05 short of my PB. So I miserably failed the following solve (F2L pair in wrong slot, failed PLL..., well, the time speaks by itself I think). I tried to focus again and got a so-so 18.07 and then... 2 PLL skips in a row!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-2
*avg of 5: 16.02*

Time List:
1. (14.28) R' B2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 L' B2 L B' L' D R2 F2 U R2 B R' B2 
2. (28.02) B' U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B2 R' F' U2 B' L U' B' F' R U' 
3. 18.07 D B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' B2 F' R' B2 D' R' U2 L2 D' R' 
4. 15.64[PLL skip] R' F D L2 U2 F B2 L2 D L F2 B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 
5. 14.34[PLL skip] R F2 D' L2 D' F2 D L2 U B2 U R' U F2 L B U' B2 U


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 2, 2015)

More PBs:

9.03, 9.36, 7.68, 9.46, 7.87, (10.32),* 6.77, 9.23, 7.50, 7.36, (6.62)*, 8.34 = *8.26* PB

Bolded is a *7.21* avg5 0__o. 6.77 was a PLL skip (ELL) and 6.62 was a OLL skip into a Jb perm.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.26
1. 9.03 F' U' L' D2 L B U' R L' D2 F R2 B L2 F B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 
2. 9.36 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F D2 F D L2 B2 U' F R F D R 
3. 7.68 F2 B U D' L B U R2 F' R' F2 L U2 L D2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 
4. 9.46 R' D' R L' F U' R2 F U2 B' D R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' 
5. 7.87 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 D F' L' B' F D R2 D2 F U F2 
6. (10.32) U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F D R' D L' R' U L' R2 B2 
7. 6.77 U L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B L' F D' R2 D' B' U B R2 
8. 9.23 U L F D B' R' L' B D2 F U2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' 
9. 7.50 F2 R B2 L U2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 R D U F D2 L' D' U' B U F2 
10. 7.36 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' F' U2 B2 F' D' L F D' B2 L' F2 D' F2 D' F2 
11. (6.62) F2 U R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 L' B2 D2 L D' B D' U F U' 
12. 8.34 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L' B L R' F2 L2 F' R



Almost got it on camera. Battery died out :/ Ah well.

After I got my first sub 10 avg12 I had planned to quit cubing. And yet here I am... I guess I'm going to have to aim for sub 8 now.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> More PBs:
> 
> 9.03, 9.36, 7.68, 9.46, 7.87, (10.32),* 6.77, 9.23, 7.50, 7.36, (6.62)*, 8.34 = *8.26* PB
> 
> After I got my first sub 10 avg12 I had planned to quit cubing. And yet here I am... I guess I'm going to have to aim for sub 8 now.



You mean "aim for sub 8" in order to achieve it and then quit cubing? Why? Don't you enjoy it any more? If you plan on quitting then you should aim for sub 6


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 2, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> pyra
> 
> one of my oldest PB's finally broken
> (2.58) L R L U' B' U' B' L
> ...


lol scramble, got 1.90 stackmatted with 1-flip.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 2, 2015)

mafergut said:


> You mean "aim for sub 8" in order to achieve it and then quit cubing? Why? Don't you enjoy it any more? If you plan on quitting then you should aim for sub 6



Well, I just think that trying to break barriers is really frustrating and exhausting, and I don't see how being sub 6 instead of sub 8 is going to make a huge difference to my life. I'd prefer to be happy with where I am than to be stuck in an endless cycle of reaching for a goal, and then being dissatisfied when I reach it.

Of course this is what I thought after I got sub 10, and despite telling myself that I was happy with where I was, I've inexplicably managed to keep on improving. So I really don't know what's going to happen in the end.


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 2, 2015)

Im getting my speed back. None of it is PB except I think the ao12 and maybe ao5...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-2
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.84
worst: 8.42

mean of 3
current: 3.80 (σ = 0.32)
best: 2.55 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 5
current: 3.80 (σ = 0.32)
best: 2.84 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: 4.12 (σ = 0.42)
best: 3.28 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 50
current: 4.03 (σ = 0.47)
best: 3.81 (σ = 0.70)

avg of 100
current: 3.93 (σ = 0.60)
best: 3.93 (σ = 0.60)

Average: 3.93 (σ = 0.60)
Mean: 3.97


----------



## mafergut (Jun 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Well, I just think that trying to break barriers is really frustrating and exhausting, and I don't see how being sub 6 instead of sub 8 is going to make a huge difference to my life. I'd prefer to be happy with where I am than to be stuck in an endless cycle of reaching for a goal, and then being dissatisfied when I reach it.
> 
> Of course this is what I thought after I got sub 10, and despite telling myself that I was happy with where I was, I've inexplicably managed to keep on improving. So I really don't know what's going to happen in the end.



Sorry, I tried to make a joke but failed. I intended to say: aim for sub-6 Ao12 because it looked like an impossible goal so you wouldn't quit cubing but, of course you should just do what you want. If you keep cubing we will enjoy your presence in this forum, if you quit we will say farewell ;-)


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> lol scramble, got 1.90 stackmatted with 1-flip.



yeah, i only got 2.3tps on it 
i did 1-flip too, of course.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 2, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Sorry, I tried to make a joke but failed. I intended to say: aim for sub-6 Ao12 because it looked like an impossible goal so you wouldn't quit cubing but, of course you should just do what you want. If you keep cubing we will enjoy your presence in this forum, if you quit we will say farewell ;-)



Oh lol. That went completely over my head.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Im getting my speed back. None of it is PB except I think the ao12 and maybe ao5...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-2
> solves/total: 100/100
> ...


Judging by your sig neither is a pb, are you still just using advanced?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-2
avg of 12: 27.15

Time List:
27.01, 25.56, (21.02), (42.39), 23.33, 28.24, 22.08, 29.53, 34.55, 31.29, 25.68, 24.27

lolclock

im just doing this for FMC Maryland


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 2, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Judging by your sig neither is a pb, are you still just using advanced?



Yes. Im trying to learn a few algs for nasty cases, but I have a hard time learning skewb algs  Do you use algs by any chance?


----------



## qaz (Jun 2, 2015)

yay a pb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-2
avg of 5: 9.08

Time List:
1. 9.31 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F2 R' F D' B2 R' U R2 F L F' 
2. 8.72 F U' F U' R2 U2 F' R' F L R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
3. (11.86) D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 U' L B' L D2 B L2 R D U' 
4. (8.02) D2 R' D B U B' L2 B D F' R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 
5. 9.22 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U B U' L U' R U2 R' D' F U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Yes. Im trying to learn a few algs for nasty cases, but I have a hard time learning skewb algs  Do you use algs by any chance?



Yeah, for all cases that require more then 3 sledges/hedges.


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 2, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Yeah, for all cases that require more then 3 sledges/hedges.



aw man no wonder you are so fast.
Do you think you can look at my 3.28 ao12 and see if you have any tips for me?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> aw man no wonder you are so fast.
> Do you think you can look at my 3.28 ao12 and see if you have any tips for me?



I was just watching it, not much I can say the only thing that helped me improve was learning algs and tons of practice. at 1:35, you can solve that cases in 3 sledges/hedges by doing a U perm one the side and then getting hedge. It's the inverse of this case, and the other 3 similar category 2 cases can be done similarly.


----------



## MM99 (Jun 3, 2015)

okay um new pb ao100? with a 15.01...... yesterday my pb was 15.62 which I beat with a 15.25 but now this???? wtf I just dont know how I did this .61s off my ao100 in 24hrs this is mind blowing


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 3, 2015)

New PB Ao100: (OH)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 22.06
worst time: 1:31.61

current avg5: 31.14 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 28.19 (σ = 1.53)

current avg12: 31.00 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 30.68 (σ = 2.89)

current avg100: *33.32* (σ = 5.03)
best avg100: 33.32 (σ = 5.03)




Spoiler



Average of 100: 33.32
1. 35.48 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B F' L' U F' D2 F U' R2 
2. 35.58 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R B' R' U L' B2 F R' B 
3. 28.33 F D L' D' R F' U' F U' D2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 B' 
4. (1:06.81) F2 B2 U L' D2 R' F' D2 R D F' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B U2 D2 B2 R2 
5. 33.02 F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U R B R B2 L' D B2 L 
6. (24.79) F2 L2 B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 F L F' U' R' F R2 D' F' 
7. 30.20 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L B L R2 B' U' L2 F' U 
8. 33.74 R2 U2 F' L2 D' F' L F' D B' L' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 
9. 43.90 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D U' R F D2 L2 B2 R' B R' U' R' 
10. 33.80 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R B' R F' D' U 
11. 33.68 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U2 F R2 U2 L F' U B2 L' B U 
12. 55.84 F2 D2 L' F U2 D' L' F D B2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R U2 L' 
13. 30.51 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D2 U' L2 R' B L D R B' D L' F' D 
14. 30.66 D' R U D R' U' B R' D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 
15. 40.31 U' L' D2 R F D R B U' L' U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 B2 L2 D F2 U 
16. 35.39 L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' D' L D2 B D2 U' B F' R2 
17. 39.01 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B' F L' B2 F L2 R' D' U2 L U' 
18. 35.22 U2 B2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L F2 D B' R D2 R2 D F U' 
19. (22.06) D2 R' B L' F2 D2 R U2 F R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U D 
20. 32.41 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D U R2 F D2 F' L' B2 U B R U' 
21. 49.88 L2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R F L F2 R' U2 
22. 29.98 F U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 B2 U' F L' B2 R2 D' L' U F' R2 
23. 31.78 U2 L B2 D' B2 R L B' U R2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 
24. 28.14 F2 B' R B' L U2 L2 D' B' U F2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' L' D2 B2 
25. (57.61) R B' L U2 F2 D2 F' U B2 R U2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 
26. 37.82 B' L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B R' B2 F' U' L' F2 D U L B2 
27. 35.03 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F U' F2 L U2 B2 F D L F2 
28. 31.72 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U' R2 F D' B2 U' L B2 U L' 
29. 40.00 R' U F D B' L U2 F2 R2 U' B L2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 F B2 U2 F2 
30. 33.00 R' U' B R2 L2 D R' D' B2 L' U2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F D2 
31. (56.11) F' R' D2 F2 D B R B' U R2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 
32. 27.70 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 U R U L' D L B' L 
33. 29.69 F2 U B' R2 L' D2 B U L2 B' R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 
34. 33.78 D2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L B F D U2 F' L2 R2 U2 R U' 
35. 45.12 L' F R2 F D L' U' L' B L B2 R2 U2 F' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 
36. (25.18) B' R' D' R' F2 B' R' U' R' L2 B2 D2 F2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 
37. 43.31 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 R' B L' F R U L' B2 D' B2 U2 
38. 34.85 L' U' R2 B2 R2 L' U' F' R2 U' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 
39. 31.15 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' U2 F R2 D2 R B U B U R 
40. 26.94 U2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' D' B U' R2 B R' D2 L2 U 
41. 34.62 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 D U2 L' F D B F' L' U2 L F L' 
42. (59.97) R2 D U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 B' R F R2 B2 L B2 U' L' U' 
43. 28.70 B2 R F2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' U R B' U' F2 L D' F' U2 
44. 27.12 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L B' D2 R2 D F U' R D U 
45. 32.08 D' R L' D' F2 B' U F R D2 L D2 F2 D2 R B2 R B2 
46. 28.77 R2 B U2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 F' D' F D R' U' L2 F R B2 F' 
47. 31.79 B2 L D2 R2 L' F2 D' F R2 F2 B2 L U2 R' F2 B2 R' F2 U2 
48. 32.41 L2 B2 L D2 R U2 L D2 U2 R' F2 D F U' R2 U2 L' F' L2 R' F' 
49. 40.92 B D F' L D' F2 U' R B' U B D2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' L2 
50. 31.13 B' L2 D' F' R L2 D' B2 U R' U R2 B2 U F2 U' D B2 L2 D' L2 
51. 32.78 L2 B' U2 B L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 F R B L' U L F' D' L2 B 
52. 34.94 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R' D' L2 B R D L R B F' 
53. 29.03 D2 L' D F2 L U' B U L F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 
54. 35.22 L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 B L' B D2 U' L' F' D' U' R 
55. 29.85 U2 F2 R U2 R D2 L' R' F2 D2 F2 U' B' D2 R2 U' R F L' D' 
56. 33.42 D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' F' D2 F' R' B' U2 R' F R B2 U' R2 F' 
57. 29.49 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 B2 D2 L' B' L D' R' D' F' L D R2 
58. 32.94 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' F' L R B L' D2 U L' B2 
59. 31.81 D F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' D U' B' L' B2 F D U R' 
60. 29.15 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D F L R2 B2 L B R U B2 
61. 39.48 L D2 L2 B2 L F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 U L R' B D' F 
62. 33.43 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U L D' U L' D' F' L' R' D F 
63. 30.59 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 U B2 U F' U F D R' B2 R2 U' L' 
64. 27.36 D2 F' L2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R U B U2 B' U' F' D2 F 
65. (1:31.61) D2 U2 F D2 B L2 B U2 B' R2 D' B' U' R' F' L2 D2 L' D' R' F 
66. 27.65 B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 B' D' F D2 R B' R' U R2 F' 
67. 35.05 B2 L' B2 L R2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D' F2 L' D' R D2 F D' 
68. 31.12 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 R B2 F2 D B2 L' 
69. 31.32 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 R B' D B2 F L' R D2 R2 
70. 36.42 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' F D' R F2 D' B F2 L F' L F2 
71. 34.33 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 U L' R D' F L D2 L U R 
72. 36.00 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 F U' B2 R' D L F' D2 R2 F2 
73. 36.00 R B2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2 R D2 L' U2 F U2 L2 D B U L' F R 
74. (25.16) D2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F R2 U' B' F L' R2 D B 
75. 31.30 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 L' B' L2 R F L B D2 
76. 37.01 D F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B' L D B2 F R B' U2 B2 F' 
77. 30.23 D2 U2 R B2 F2 R D2 R F2 L R F' U2 B D' L' B F D L2 B' 
78. 27.38 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U' L B' L2 B' U' F2 L U2 R2 F2 
79. 29.87 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' D2 B' D U' F D L U F2 
80. 27.86 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F U' B D F2 L' D' R' B2 L' R 
81. 32.71 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U' L B2 F' U R2 B' D' F L' B2 
82. 35.11 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F' L2 R2 B' D L R' B2 U F2 D' U' F R' F' 
83. 40.76 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D' R' U2 F L2 R2 F R' D2 F L 
84. 32.32 B' F2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 B L2 F' D R F2 D' U2 B' L F2 D' U' 
85. 26.27 U' D' F2 L2 F R' D L' U' R2 F L2 F U2 F2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 
86. 36.50 R2 U' F' B R' L' U2 F U L' U D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 
87. 35.66 D2 F2 D2 B' F D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 U F L2 F L' D' F' R F D2 
88. (24.21) D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D2 B' L B2 D L' U2 R' U' 
89. 30.36 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U B L' B2 F' D' R2 U B2 D2 L 
90. 27.19 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L D2 L F2 D2 L' D U' L' D R' B' U B' L2 
91. 29.95 L B' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 U L B2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B L2 B' R2 
92. 27.42 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L R U2 L2 R' B2 U' F' L2 B' F' R B U' B2 F 
93. 37.06 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 U L2 B' F2 R' U' F L' R' F' 
94. 36.61 D B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' D2 F R D' R2 B' D2 F' 
95. 28.59 R2 D B2 D2 F' U' D' F' L F R2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F 
96. 31.00 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U B' L D B L F L R' F2 D' 
97. 29.87 D2 F R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 B L2 D2 R' B2 U F' D L F R2 D R' 
98. 33.76 U D' B' D L F R' L' U D F' U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F' 
99. 32.02 B2 D' U' B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 F D R U' B D2 R' F' R' 
100. 30.39 B2 D2 U2 L U2 L D2 R' B2 R B2 U' F L2 U F' L2 U F' D2


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2015)

6.84 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F L2 D B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' L F2

Fullstep yay

Edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-3
solves/total: 202/202

single
best: 6.84
worst: 16.19

mean of 3
current: 11.83 (σ = 1.23)
best: 8.43 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 5
current: 12.23 (σ = 0.73)
best: 8.78 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 12
current: 11.70 (σ = 1.20)
best: 9.51 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 50
current: 10.82 (σ = 1.34)
best: 10.30 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 100
current: 10.88 (σ = 1.26)
best: 10.54 (σ = 1.26)

Average: 10.71 (σ = 1.23)
Mean: 10.79

PB avg12. There were 2 sub 9 avg5s in there gj


----------



## Tanisimo (Jun 3, 2015)

7.49 U' F2 L' D2 F L B' D L' U2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U'

PB, fullstep 

EDIT: 
avg of 5: 9.76

Time List:
1. (7.49) U' F2 L' D2 F L B' D L' U2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U' 
2. (11.65) D2 F2 R' U2 F B' L' D' B' U F R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 
3. 8.85 U R' L2 D B R' L2 F2 D' B D' R2 F2 R2 U' D' R2 B2 U L2 
4. 10.84 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 F U' R' D U F D' L U B' D 
5. 9.60 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B U2 R2 L F' L' D' F' R' U2 R2 U B'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 3, 2015)

First sq1 ao100:
32.55 <- this was my PB ao5 3 days ago, now it's my ao100 
Also 3 sub20 and 1 sup50, and my parity exe is a lot better now


----------



## Mes (Jun 3, 2015)

PB Ao12 and my first sub-20 single yay! 

(33.29), 27.29, 25.11, 29.97, 26.92, 28.20, 33.21, 28.32, 26.19, 26.38, 28.55, (19.51)

Last solve; 5 move cross, (I don't know what I did with the F2L but when I made one one pair another two were already created), followed by H OLL, then H-perm.

Ao12: 28.01
Now why can't I get solves like this on the race to sub-30 thread?


----------



## imvelox (Jun 3, 2015)

1:42.72 6x6 single (39.xx centers wat)
Third best time ever i think


----------



## Chree (Jun 3, 2015)

Just the other day I was happy to have finished F4C in a 5x5 Hoya solve in 29 seconds. Possibly my first sub30 time for that step. Then I see...



imvelox said:


> 1:42.72 6x6 single (39.xx centers wat)
> Third best time ever i think



You, sir, are ridiculous.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 3, 2015)

27.59 PB 3x3 ao5. First sub-28 ever! Very proud of that. Scrambles weren't easy, but they were fast tho 

198. 22.50 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L D2 F2 B' D R' D' L2 D2 F L F'/PLL skip
199. 27.45 F R2 D2 F R2 B U2 F2 D2 F' U' L' R2 F2 R D' R B D2 
200. 25.82 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R B L2 R B' U B' F D B2 
201. 29.50 U2 L D2 L F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 R B L' R2 D2 F' R' F' U F' 
202. 32.27 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L' B D L' D U F U2 F2


----------



## imvelox (Jun 3, 2015)

Chree said:


> You, sir, are ridiculous.


Ahah nah not that ridiculous 

avg of 12: 1:56.31

1:50.41 1:53.58 1:51.51 (2:01.66) 2:00.80 2:01.59 1:58.59 1:54.54 (1:45.12) 1:55.19 1:56.94 1:59.97

I was going to upload an avg12 on my channel but i discovered the camera stopped recording at the 7th solve why ;_;
The first 3 solves make 1:51.83 mo3, should i upload?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 3, 2015)

Go for it 

I would like to analyze your splits


----------



## Chree (Jun 3, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Ahah nah not that ridiculous
> 
> avg of 12: 1:56.31
> 
> ...



Definitely. I've always had trouble improving at 6x6. Need some inspiration.

Edit:
6th sub10 single, COLL with PLL skip: 9.88

D B2 L' U B2 R' B U' L2 F L2 D'R D2 R B2 D' B L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F U' B R' F' R' F2

x2 y
D' R' D' R2	
L U L' U L U L'
U R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U2 R' U R U' R' U R	
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
U2

43 moves in 9.88s = 4.35 tps. Basically tied in tps with my last sub10. Gotta work on that.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 3, 2015)

So this night i will upload it

7.72x 15puzzle single with the new 2H scheme(finally decided to switch)
6.940 avg5 PB with the old 1H scheme (8.031 avg12)

6.487 single wat (57 moves, 8.786 TPS)
I hope to reach my 1H speed soon


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 3, 2015)

2x2 GJ TPS



Spoiler



2.39	F2 R2 F' R F2 R F2 R2 U'
x2 F U2 L F' L' F L F' L' F
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
26 moves / 2.39 seconds = (10.88) TPS

2.46	R U R F' U F' U' F' R2
y2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
U y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U
23 moves / 2.46 seconds = 9.35 TPS

3.74 U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R U'
y U' R U R' U R' U' R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
R2 F2 R2 U2
25 moves / 3.74 seconds = (6.68) TPS

2.54	R F' R2 F' U' F R' F2 U2
x' y' F R U2 R' U' R U R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2
26 moves / 2.54 seconds = 10.24 TPS

2.27	F' R' F' R U' F U2 F U
y' R U' R'
U R2 U R' U' F R F' R U' R2 U2
18 moves / 2.27 seconds = 7.93 TPS

2.35	F R' U' R U' R2 U' F R U2
x' U2 L F' L' F
y R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U
24 moves / 2.35 seconds = 10.21 TPS

1.80	U F2 R' U R2 U R F R
y U R U' R' U R U' R'
R U' R F2 R' U R U'
17 moves / 1.80 seconds = 9.44 TPS

2.70	R F' U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R'
y R2 U2 R U R' U' R U R' U'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
29 moves / 2.70 seconds = 10.74 TPS

1.70	U' F2 U2 R F' U' F' U2 F'
z2 U' R U R' F'
R U R' U' R' F R F' U'
14 moves / 1.70 seconds = 8.24 TPS

2.93	U F2 R F' R2 F' U' R U'
y' x R' U' R U R'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U R U' R F2 R' U R'
25 moves / 2.93 seconds = 8.53 TPS

2.62	U2 R2 U' F' U R F' U R
x' y2 U R2 U' R2
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'
25 moves / 2.62 seconds = 9.54 TPS

2.86	U R2 U2 F U' F' R U' F' U'
y2 R2 U R2
R2 U2 R U2 R2
U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' 
25 moves / 2.86 seconds = 8.74 TPS



2.49 seconds AO12
8.44 TPS AO12


----------



## TDM (Jun 3, 2015)

imvelox said:


> So this night i will upload it
> 
> 7.72x 15puzzle single with the new 2H scheme(finally decided to switch)
> 6.940 avg5 PB with the old 1H scheme (8.031 avg12)
> ...



Already at 8+ TPS after a few days, nice. What do you average with it at the moment?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 3, 2015)

10.12 pb ao 100
10.05 pb ao 50 (sub 10 fail OMG i choked soooo hard last 10 solves)
9.04 ao 5 (sub 9 fail wtf!!!!)

9.04 ao 5:

1. 7.78 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R B D' L' D R F2 D' L2 
2. 8.49 U' L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 F L' B2 F R D' U' 
3. 9.97 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 U' R' U' F' L B2 L B' R' U F2 
4. 8.65 U B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L R2 F' U L2 B2 F D' L 
5. 10.72 D2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 F D2 B' D2 U' B' D F' R' U' F2 D2 U2 F 

Reconstruction of the 7:


L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R B D' L' D R F2 D' L2 

x2
U2 M D' U' r M' U R2 B'
r' U' r U' r2 U r'
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L
M2 U' M U' M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M2

time=7.78, 48 STM, TPS=6.17

not too shabby.... really wanted sub 9 and sub 10 though (ao5 and ao50)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 3, 2015)

OH:

16.274, 14.766, 16.322, 15.561, (14.555), 17.099, 15.605, (19.316), 16.587, 15.354, 14.618, 15.517 =* 15.77*

I almost never time my OH solves so I'm always pleasantly surprised by my improvement (from untimed solves) whenever I do an OH average. Can't remember my previous PB, but don't think I've ever gotten sub 16 before.


----------



## qaz (Jun 3, 2015)

cool single pb

(6.62) U2 B' R' F2 B' U' B D L' U B2 U2 D L2 D F2 D'

z2 y'
R2 L2
u' R U R' y U' L' U L D
U' R U R2 U' R
y R' U R
y' U2 R U' R' y' U R' U R
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 10.12 pb ao 100
> 10.05 pb ao 50 (sub 10 fail OMG i choked soooo hard last 10 solves)
> 9.04 ao 5 (sub 9 fail wtf!!!!)
> 
> ...



skrub


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Reconstruction of the 7:
> 
> 
> L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R B D' L' D R F2 D' L2
> ...



Alternate solution, your blocks
U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L// CMLL (14)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M// LSE (13)

43 stm ;P saved you 5 moves m8


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 4, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> skrub



shrekt m8



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Alternate solution, your blocks
> U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L// CMLL (14)
> M' U2 M' U2 M U' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M// LSE (13)
> 
> 43 stm ;P saved you 5 moves m8



lets see you get sub-8 with a 40+ move solution!

skype message me later?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 4, 2015)

I just got my first ever sub 10 with a six flip, CMLL skip, but okay wtf

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-3
avg of 5: 12.07

5. (9.26) D F R2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U' B2 L D F' L' D2 R' F2

I'm scared but lookahead was on point.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-3
avg of 12: 7.33

Time List:
1. 6.27 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F R D2 B2 D U' F D' R' 
2. (9.40) B D U2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' L D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 F' D2 
3. 6.75 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 D' B2 R' U2 F U' L R2 D' F 
4. 6.97 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B U' L' F2 R F' R2 U2 B2 R2 
5. 7.23 B F D2 B U2 F U2 F' D2 R2 L' U' B L2 F D B D R' U' F 
6. 8.41 U F2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 F' L2 B' U R' D2 F' L' F2 D' U' 
7. (5.77) F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U L' U B D' R F U B D U' 
8. 7.84 U2 R2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 R' D' F' R' B' D' U' B F 
9. 5.82 F2 B R D2 R D F' L' U D2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 L U2 L F2 R 
10. 7.57 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 L' B' F2 U L F D B R' F' 
11. 8.95 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 D B L U2 F2 D L' F' U F' R' 
12. 7.54 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 D' B' F2 R2 U F L F2

eh


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 4, 2015)

Finally got a sub 9 and a sub 8!
7.88!
It was such a lol scramble though,
Xcross and seeing another pair in inspection helps too lol, Then OLL skip and U perm. I was like whaAAAAt,........


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 4, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I just got my first ever sub 10 with a six flip, CMLL skip, but okay wtf
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-3
> avg of 5: 12.07
> ...



This has happened to me sooo many times! I absolutely hate it when u get a CMLL skip but the rest of the solve is super normal and or hard and the time is normal to pretty good. Cmll skip is ultimate PB material but it sucks when the rest of the solve screws you over.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 4, 2015)

Skewb 2.157, 3.548, 2.194, 2.470, 2.696 = 2.453 AO5

And with a few more good solves: 2.963 AO12.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 4, 2015)

Textured 3x3x3 (completely blind)
1:06.45 single
1:19.16 avg5 = 1:21.50, (1:49.06), (1:09.91), 1:19.29, 1:16.68
1:23.60 avg12 = (1:06.45), 1:24.92, 1:20.21, 1:43.50, 1:28.25, 1:16.90, 1:21.50, (1:49.06), 1:09.91, 1:19.29, 1:16.68, 1:34.82


----------



## Iggy (Jun 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-4
solves/total: 15/15

single
best: 8.74
worst: 18.82

mean of 3
current: 13.22 (σ = 1.66)
best: 9.52 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 5
current: 11.53 (σ = 1.48)
best: 10.51 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 12
current: 11.99 (σ = 1.69)
best: 11.37 (σ = 1.45)

Meiying is really fast


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Skewb 2.157, 3.548, 2.194, 2.470, 2.696 = 2.453 AO5
> 
> And with a few more good solves: 2.963 AO12.



Please... give me one chance at NAR before you utterly destroy <3.49 xD


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 4, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Please... give me one chance at NAR before you utterly destroy <3.49 xD



If you learn algs, you'll probably pass me easily. Also, two sup 4.5 averages last weekend means my hopes for NAR are small.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> New PB Ao100: (OH)
> 
> best avg100: *33.32* (σ = 5.03)



It's nice to see the immediate improvement. Dropped almost exactly 1.5 seconds off. Sneaking closer to Sub-30. I really need to focus on OH:

number of times: 100/100
best time: *18.50* (crazy single PB. EPLL skip)
worst time: 53.89

current avg5: 31.82 (σ = 5.36)
best avg5: 27.06 (σ = 2.69)

current avg12: 30.22 (σ = 4.15)
best avg12: 29.94 (σ = 4.74)

current avg100: 31.83 (σ = 4.06)
best avg100: *31.83* (σ = 4.06)



Spoiler



1. 37.00 R B' D2 B' D R' F' L B2 D L2 F D2 L2 F D2 F2 B L2 D2 B 
2. 33.55 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R2 F' U' F2 L2 D L D' B F' R 
3. 30.96 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R D2 U2 B2 U L' D B2 F' 
4. (22.60) U F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D F U' L' B2 U' R2 D2 L' F' D' U 
5. 30.58 B2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 B D2 F U F' R' U' L R' U' R B' U2 
6. 27.06 L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 B' F' R U B2 U B2 U F D 
7. 24.38 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B D2 B L' R2 U R U' R' D' 
8. 29.75 R' F2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 D U L D U F' U' B' R' B' 
9. 26.76 B2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' D B2 L F U' B2 F U' B' 
10. 36.99 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D U2 L2 U B2 L' D B F U R2 B' R D R 
11. 38.91 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U R B D F' R U2 F R' U F 
12. 38.18 D2 F' D2 F' D2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 L B' F L' B' D U2 L' B R2 
13. 31.14 D' B' R' D' B' U R L' D L2 B2 L D2 F2 R D2 F2 R 
14. 30.35 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 R F L U' B F L F2 L' F 
15. 24.16 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D R' F2 R2 D F' D2 B' U L2 F' 
16. 32.12 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 U' L2 F R2 F U' L U' B 
17. 29.86 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F D' B' D' F2 L F' R' B U2 
18. 33.47 B U' B U2 L' F' R D2 L' F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 
19. 38.75 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F R2 B F2 D2 F D' U B2 R' F L F R' D2 F 
20. 31.95 L' B D F D R' F U R D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 
21. 26.73 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L D L R F R' F2 D R' B U2 
22. 34.47 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' B2 R B F2 D' B F D 
23. 31.91 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 U' R' D' L B D R F2 R U' F2 
24. 33.45 D R' F' R' F2 B U L D F' U D2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 
25. 27.16 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 L' B' L' R D' L D' L2 D' U 
26. 27.93 B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' D' L' U L' R F' L' U' B2 R2 
27. 33.90 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 D U B R' B2 L U' R' F' R F' R 
28. (45.08) U' F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' D' B R D B2 L D' U' F2 
29. 26.10 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B U F D' U L2 R' F' R' U' 
30. 34.99 U' F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B D' F2 D' F' L' B' U 
31. 39.73 B2 D R' F' B2 L U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 R' F2 B2 U2 R2 
32. 31.04 U2 D' B2 L' U2 R2 L F' L D' R2 U2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' 
33. 26.59 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' F R' D' R' B2 R' U2 L' B' 
34. 27.79 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 R' B F R U' B R2 
35. 36.14 L F2 R2 B' R' D' L' B R2 U R2 U' D2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 
36. 26.75 R F' D2 B' L U2 F' L' U R L2 U2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U 
37. 33.43 D L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R B' D2 R' F2 L B F2 D' L' U 
38. 34.90 F2 B' U' F' R D2 L' D2 F U D' R2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 
39. 30.56 L U' L2 D' L' B' L2 U F' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 D' F2 D 
40. 24.85 B2 L U2 B2 L B2 D2 L D2 L R' F' D L2 U' B R' F' L2 D L' 
41. 34.34 F' U2 B U D L U' L2 B' L F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 
42. 32.57 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L' B' L' B' D2 L' U R2 F D 
43. 29.65 B F' U2 F L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D' B L' D B2 R F' L' D2 U' L 
44. 33.35 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' F2 L' U' F' U2 L' F' U F' 
45. 28.04 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R D R2 F' U' L D2 L D' U 
46. 35.75 R' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 L D2 U2 F' D' L B2 L' B2 F2 D R2 F 
47. 25.81 U D' B R D R2 U' B2 L' F' R2 D' R2 F2 B2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' 
48. 34.11 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 L' U F2 R' F' U2 B' R' B' D F2 
49. 32.17 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B R F U' L' F' D2 
50. 32.86 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B R D' R B' U L2 R D2 R2 
51. (53.89) B' R2 F D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' D2 U' B R D2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 
52. (41.67) L' F R U2 R D' L' F' U F' D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 B R2 
53. 31.56 L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 D' L F2 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 U 
54. 30.22 F' R2 U' F U L2 U2 R B' L U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 
55. 31.39 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B' F2 R F' R2 D' F D2 R B' R' 
56. 32.11 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' L U L B' L' F' U' R' D2 R2 
57. 35.54 R F' R F L' B R' D' B U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 B2 D' L2 
58. 35.41 U2 F D2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R' D L2 B2 F' D2 B D U2 
59. 31.64 L D F U' F' D L2 F D B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 L D2 
60. 24.78 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R D' U2 L' R2 U L' D2 U 
61. 30.08 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 B2 F L' B D R U' R2 U2 F' L' 
62. 29.37 B2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 B D2 U2 L U' F R' U B 
63. (43.49) R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B R2 B' R2 F U2 L' D B' D' F L' U R' D F2 
64. 29.99 R2 U' B U' L2 F2 U2 R D F D B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' D' R2 U' 
65. 39.20 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' B U' R' B' U F2 D B D2 
66. 30.66 F U2 R2 F R2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R' D' U' L' B' F' D L' R' 
67. 37.73 U B' D' F' D2 B2 U F2 B R F2 U2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 
68. 37.80 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L' D' B L' B2 D' R' U2 F2 D' 
69. 27.41 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R F2 U F2 R2 B R D' R' U L2 
70. 35.74 B U' D2 R' U2 B R2 U F' R L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 
71. 30.24 D' L2 R2 D B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B D U R B D' U' B2 L' R' 
72. 40.75 F2 U B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D B' L F U F D2 B2 
73. 25.33 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F' L' U2 B F D F2 U' R' D' 
74. 34.65 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F' L D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D L' 
75. 35.71 R L' D2 F' R' B' L2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 
76. 25.47 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' F U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B' D2 F' R2 
77. 34.85 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 L B2 U' F' D U2 L F' L2 D2 R F 
78. 29.58 R D' L D' L' B L2 F D' F2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 
79. 35.69 U R2 F' R' L F2 L2 D' R' F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 R' 
80. (21.69) D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' D2 R D' F2 R' F' R D2 
81. 30.15 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F' L2 R' U F D F R U B2 U2 R 
82. (23.60) F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L U R2 B D2 F R' F' R2 U2 
83. 34.07 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 B R U L2 B' L2 U R2 U L R 
84. 33.13 B2 L2 B D2 R2 B L2 D2 B D2 F2 L R B' R2 B U' R U' B 
85. 34.42 L2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' R' D2 U B' L' B2 F L' F 
86. 39.70 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 U' L2 F' D2 L' B' L2 R' F2 D' 
87. 28.36 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L' B2 D' F L' U2 L' B L2 R2 
88. 29.60 F L' U F2 R' F' B2 L U' R2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 
89. 29.86 D2 L2 B F D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 U' F U B2 R' D R' D B' 
90. 33.72 D B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 R F' D2 L2 B U' B2 L' F' R' 
91. 30.96 B2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2 F2 D' L' U B2 F' L2 D' R' F' U2 
92. (18.50) L2 U F2 U F2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 R' F R' 
93. 33.80 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 B R2 D' F2 U R F2 D L B2 U 
94. 28.13 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R D' R F' R' D R2 F' U2 R 
95. (23.20) U L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' D L2 B2 L' F' L F' U' F' 
96. (45.63) B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U B D' R2 D U' L D2 B' D R' 
97. 37.98 L2 D L F R U B2 R' B2 R D L2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 
98. 28.19 L2 D L U' F' D B U' R2 U' L' U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 F2 
99. 27.04 R2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B F' L2 D B R D2 L D' F R2 U 
100. 29.29 F D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 F' R' F2 D2 R' D' L' R U' L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> It's nice to see the immediate improvement. Dropped almost exactly 1.5 seconds off. Sneaking closer to Sub-30. I really need to focus on OH:
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: *18.50* (crazy single PB. EPLL skip)
> ...



Your standard deviation is... Large...

EDIT: oh look consistency.
Session average: 17.15
1. 17.13 D' F2 D B2 L' F' R D L2 F U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L U2 L' B2 R'
2. (15.10) D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 F' D2 B' U' B U' R D U R'
3. 17.20 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L' D' U2 L D R F' R D' L2
4. 17.11 F' U F' D2 R U2 B U' D R F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 L2
5. (18.15) B2 U B U D' F D' R L F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' F2 

why am i so consistent i dont get it


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Your standard deviation is... Large...



A big reason is cause I'm using CFOP, which isn't my main method, so I'm still not so good at it.

Also, I know about 70-80% of COLL cases, and probably about 60% of them comfortably with OH, so a lot of the time I flow through cross (don't know much OLL) -> COLL -> EPLL, but sometimes it's 2 look OLL and a bad PLL case.

I should upload some solves at some point so you guys can give me some feedback. I think eventually I'll start to get more consistent once I finish COLL and get better at forcing crosses during F2L LS.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Also, I know about 70-80% of COLL cases, and probably about 60% of them comfortably with OH, so a lot of the time I flow through cross (don't know much OLL) -> COLL -> EPLL, but sometimes it's 2 look OLL and a bad PLL case.



What happens if you get an OLL skip?


----------



## CAL (Jun 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Skewb 2.157, 3.548, 2.194, 2.470, 2.696 = 2.453 AO5
> 
> And with a few more good solves: 2.963 AO12.



With stackmat?:O


----------



## GG (Jun 4, 2015)

10.55 avg5
11.16 avg12
12.18 avg50
12.27 avg100

hey im getting faster notice me senpais


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 4, 2015)

8.41, 7.44, 7.94, 7.85, 7.21, (9.29), 8.24, 8.10, (6.20), 7.30, 8.23, 7.20 = 7.79

PB average. 6.20 is OLL skip and lots of easy LLs. 
Getting better at seeing the first pair by optimizing cross based on ease of pair-tracking rather than finger-friendliness. Still I can't envision myself doing it within 12 seconds in a competition setting tho.


----------



## APdRF (Jun 4, 2015)

4x4 new PBs

Mean: 46.185
Average: 46.231

Best time: 40.530
Median: 46.050
Worst time: 51.390
Standard deviation: 3.428

Best average of 5: 44.243 -> PB 
2-6 - 45.550 (50.620) 42.220 44.960 (41.450)

Best average of 12: 46.231 -> PB
1-12 - 46.550 45.550 50.620 42.220 44.960 41.450 48.420 (51.390) 46.750 (40.530) 50.240 45.550



Spoiler



1. 46.550 Uw2 R' U2 Uw L' R2 Fw U2 Fw2 B2 Rw' R2 Uw' F2 Fw Rw2 F2 Uw' D' F' Rw Fw2 Rw B2 D F U' F' U F U' F2 D2 F' B2 Uw2 F U2 Fw U2
2. 45.550 L' U2 Rw Fw' U' Uw' D2 B L2 U D Fw2 D' L' Rw Uw L' F' Rw F2 L2 Rw' R2 U L' Rw' U' D L2 R' Fw' D B2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw F U2 Uw
3. 50.620 Uw L2 F Fw' L F R F' L2 Rw2 D' Rw Uw' R' U2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw F Rw B' U' Rw2 R' Fw2 L Fw2 B' L2 Uw' D' L U L' Fw U L' Uw D2
4. 42.220 D' L' U' Fw L2 D' F2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' U F' L' U' L R2 B' Uw2 R2 U R2 F2 B Uw D' F' L2 Fw L Uw' R' U Fw2 B' U2 Rw2 B' U2 D'
5. 44.960 B2 Uw2 Rw Uw Fw' U' Uw' Fw2 D' Rw U Rw2 D2 B' D R F Fw' U' D2 Fw' L2 Fw2 B' L U2 F2 Fw2 B' U L' D2 F Fw2 L' U' Uw' D F2 R'
6. 41.450 Uw' D' Fw2 B' L2 F L2 R' Fw' U2 F' Uw2 B' Rw2 U L' Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw' L' Uw F Uw D L2 F2 L2 B2 Rw2 R2 F' L' F' Uw' L' Fw' B Uw2
7. 48.420 U L U D B' R Uw2 R2 U Uw2 F B2 R2 F L' D' Rw' D' R2 U' Fw' U' F B2 D Fw' B2 D' B' Rw' R' F' B2 Rw B U2 F U' Uw Fw2
8. 51.390 U' Uw' D' B' Rw2 R F B' R2 F' Fw B U2 Rw2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' U' L Rw' D' Fw2 B2 Uw2 L Rw2 R Uw2 R' Fw' L2 Rw' D2 Rw D' Fw Rw' D
9. 46.750 D2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D' B D' L2 R2 U2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw D L F2 B2 Uw L2 D' Fw Rw' R' F Fw B L2 F2 L Rw F' B R' Fw B L2 B2 R Fw2
10. 40.530 F' Fw' U2 Uw2 D2 L' R2 B' R F2 Uw D Rw Fw' R' Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw' R' U' Uw2 R' Fw Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 B2 Rw2 D B L Rw' R2 B2 L2 U' D2 L2
11. 50.240 Uw2 F' Fw' B2 Uw2 F2 D F2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw F2 Fw2 R2 Uw Fw2 Uw D' Fw R D2 R' F' U2 L D L R2 U2 Rw R U2 Fw' Rw' F2 Fw2 Rw R2 F2
12. 45.550 Fw D2 F Fw2 B2 L Fw' Rw F Rw' R2 D2 Rw R' U Rw B D2 R2 B' L2 Rw2 U2 Uw D2 L2 B2 U' R F Fw Uw Fw B' Uw' L' R B U' B'



Could have been better


----------



## mafergut (Jun 4, 2015)

3x3 PB Ao12. It was about time. I think it was my older PB, except for lucky single.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-4
*avg of 12: 18.48*

Time List:
(22.81), 17.03, 17.10, 22.25, (14.61), 19.07, 18.78, 16.41, 19.27, 19.31, 19.75, 15.87

The 16.41 was a waste of a nice x-cross + ready-made pair on yellow. It should have been at least sub-14 (second time around I got a 14.06 and it was still far from "perfect"):

61. 16.41 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 L F' U' L B2 L2 U B' U' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2015)

GG said:


> 10.55 avg5
> 11.16 avg12
> 12.18 avg50
> 12.27 avg100
> ...


another.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 4, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> another.



they're everywhere woah


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 4, 2015)

49.83 4x4 single. Second-best ever, and first sub-50 with OLL parity.
Also, 24.76 OH ao5, first sub-25!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh my! Am I really progressing and leaving behind my long "not-quite-sub-20" plateau?
I have improved my Ao50 by almost half a second in two days! Yesterday I went down from 19.68 to 19.40 and now, down again to 19.24!!! And 66% of solves are sub-20 in this average.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-4
*avg of 50: 19.24*

Time List:
18.18, 18.39, 20.58, 22.81, 17.03, 17.10, 22.25, (14.61), 19.07, 18.78, 16.41[X-Cross], 19.27, 19.31, 19.75, (15.87), (22.91), (23.96), 17.27, 19.92, 19.13, 21.54, 18.59, 20.55, 20.04, 20.57, 19.60, 16.61, 20.90, 19.39, 18.46, 16.67, 21.50, 18.89, 21.24, 19.14, 17.53, 16.36, (23.25), 19.10, 21.23, 21.42, 21.00, 18.71, 20.38, 18.19, 17.47, 18.73, (15.51[OLL skip]), 17.81, 19.74


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2015)

GG said:


> 10.55 avg5
> 11.16 avg12
> 12.18 avg50
> 12.27 avg100
> ...


You too? 
Nice Ao100. Looks like you're much faster than me now.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 4, 2015)

55.27 5x5 single cool

E: 59.60 1:01.96 58.30 (57.33) (1:03.65) => 59.95 megaminx avg5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 55.27 5x5 single cool
> 
> E: 59.60 1:01.96 58.30 (57.33) (1:03.65) => 59.95 megaminx avg5


Very nice! Next goal: sub1 ao12? And keep practising


----------



## imvelox (Jun 4, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Very nice! Next goal: sub1 ao12? And keep practising



Thanks
eheh pretty hard atm


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> A big reason is cause I'm using CFOP, which isn't my main method, so I'm still not so good at it.
> 
> Also, I know about 70-80% of COLL cases, and probably about 60% of them comfortably with OH, so a lot of the time I flow through cross (don't know much OLL) -> COLL -> EPLL, but sometimes it's 2 look OLL and a bad PLL case.
> 
> I should upload some solves at some point so you guys can give me some feedback. I think eventually I'll start to get more consistent once I finish COLL and get better at forcing crosses during F2L LS.



ZZ?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 4, 2015)

CAL said:


> With stackmat?:O



no


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 4, 2015)

(7.82)	U2 R2 D2 L' U2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L' D2 B' U B2 D2

y B L D L' D R'//xxcross meant to only do xcross
R U2 R' U' R U R'//F2L3
U L' U' L//F2L4
y2// oh wait, F2L is done I thought that I had one more pair... Oh well
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F//
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2015)

20. 7.10 U L2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F R L2 B R U R L' U' B2

x2 y'
L' R2 U R [D U']
L' U L d' L U' L'
U L' U' L U2 L' U L
U' R U2 R' d R' U' R'
U2 U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'

28 moves up to PLL


----------



## Torch (Jun 4, 2015)

9.63 U' F' L D R2 F R2 D L F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 

x z' R' D2 R
R U2 R'
L U' L' U' y R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' L U' L' U L U L'
f R U R' d' l'
d' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

9.63/49= 5.09 TPS

I've gotten maybe 15 sub-10s, but I think this is probably the first fullstep one. Also over 5 TPS!


----------



## qaz (Jun 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-4
avg of 5: 9.03

Time List:
1. (8.62) L' F B2 U' F' U' R2 U D2 L B2 D2 R2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 D 
2. 8.72 R2 F' R2 D2 B F' D2 B' L2 U' B F2 D' U R' B2 U2 F 
3. (12.13) F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F D' L2 D2 R' U2 F L2 B R2 
4. 9.46 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 F R2 F L2 F' R' U' F2 D2 R2 D L R U' F 
5. 8.90 R U2 R F2 L B2 D2 R F2 R2 D F R B' D' B2 D2 L U' F' R 

SUB-9 PLS


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 4, 2015)

7x7

2:37.47, 2:44.56, 2:36.87 = 2:39.63 mo3 PB, broke my single PB twice in on mo3


----------



## imvelox (Jun 4, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7
> 
> 2:37.47, 2:44.56, 2:36.87 = 2:39.63 mo3 PB, broke my single PB twice in on mo3



ehm wat?

E: 1:19.559 adjacent-sum 15puzzle PB single
what a silly thing


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 4, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7
> 
> 2:37.47, 2:44.56, 2:36.87 = 2:39.63 mo3 PB, broke my single PB twice in on mo3



Again ...lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 4, 2015)

6.300 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 R F' R L B R' D B2 F' D'

x2

L F R' D' // Cross
y U R U' R' // F2L 1
U R' U R L U L' // F2L-2
y U' L U' L' // F2L-3
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-4
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 / PLL


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 4, 2015)

Working on mega right now, 1:20 pb single, F2L was sub-20 0_0


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 4, 2015)

wtf pointless scramble from cstimer

R' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' U R' D B' R2 D2 B L' D'


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 5, 2015)

Got my first sub 10!!! 9.77 Non lucky 

..and the scramble was a mis-scramble... The scramble does look very close to what I had, so I'm pretty sure it's only one one move off, but I can't figure it out. Still counting it though! Cross was three moves, three of the F2L pairs were <5 moves, OLL I don't remember to J-perm.


----------



## MM99 (Jun 5, 2015)

so I just got a 8.67 single the blocks just flowed so smoothly into a PLL skip I was shocked I still cant believe it lol


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 5, 2015)

9.54 OH single! 3rd or 4th OH sub-10 ever!


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wtf pointless scramble from cstimer
> 
> R' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' U R' D B' R2 D2 B L' D'



i don't see it, looks like a normal scramble to me.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 5, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i don't see it, looks like a normal scramble to me.



Do the first 3 moves on a cube.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 5, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Do the first 3 moves on a cube.



Yup lol. I thought timers like CS and QQ dont do things like this but...


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yup lol. I thought timers like CS and QQ dont do things like this but...



huh, i've never seen that on a scramble, but i guess i wouldn't have realized if i got it.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 5, 2015)

Spoiler: 4.02 skewb avg100



Average of 100: 4.02
1. 3.66 R L B L' B L U' B' R
2. 3.35 R B' L' R L' R U' B
3. 4.26 U' L' R U' R' B' U L'
4. 3.02 L' U B R U L R' U R'
5. 3.93 B U L' B' R' U L' U' L
6. 4.26 U L R' U' R' L R' B'
7. 4.36 U R B R' B' L U' L B R'
8. 3.00 L B' L' R' L R' B' R
9. 3.60 B L' R L' B' R L U'
10. (DNF(4.13)) R B L' U' B' R' L B
11. 3.58 U' B L B L' U' R B
12. 4.31 U L' U' L R' L' R U L'
13. 6.08 B' L' B L' B' L B L'
14. 3.32 U B L' B R B' L B U
15. 4.86 R L U' B R' B' U R'
16. 3.71 U' L R' U R U L B'
17. 4.04 L R U R' U R' U' L
18. 4.15 L U' L B' R L B' R' U'
19. (2.49) B' U L' R B U' R B R'
20. 4.97 U R U' B' L' R L' U'
21. 4.50 U L U B' U' L U L'
22. (2.54) L' B R' L' B' L' R B
23. 3.72 U R' B R L' B' U B L'
24. (6.13) R' U B R L R' L' U R
25. 5.45 R U' L U' B' U R U
26. 3.43 U B L' R U' L R B'
27. 4.74 L' R L B' U' R' L U'
28. (6.56) L' R' U' B' L' B' L R
29. 3.60 U B' U' B R B L' R'
30. 3.89 U' L' R L' B R L' B U'
31. 3.99 R' L' U R' L' U' R' U'
32. (2.42) B' L U' L U R U' R'
33. 3.15 B U' B' L' U' B' R L' U
34. 4.44 L U L' B' R' L B' L' B'
35. 3.36 B R' L B' R' L U B R
36. 2.98 U' L' U L R' U R' B L
37. 3.77 B' U' L' B R' U R' L' R
38. 5.71 R' L U' L U' L' B' R' U
39. 3.08 B U R B' R' B R' L
40. 3.35 B' U R B L B L' U'
41. (6.70) R B L' B R L U L' U'
42. 4.31 L B' R' B' R U' L B' L'
43. 3.36 R' U B' U B R B R'
44. 3.86 U' R L R B U R' L R'
45. 2.96 B' R' L U B R' U' R
46. 4.05 U B L U R L U B
47. 3.24 B' R U' L R U' B' U'
48. 3.64 U' R' U R' U B R' B' L
49. 5.00 R' L B L U' B' R' L'
50. 3.88 L' U B U L' R L' B L'
51. 3.89 L B' L' R B U R' U'
52. 3.97 L' U B' R B R' B U' R'
53. 3.31 L U' R B R L' U' R'
54. 3.86 B L R' U L R L B R
55. 4.44 R B' R L' R' U L U
56. 4.89 L' B L U' B L U R
57. 3.52 L' U' R L' B U' B' U R L'
58. 3.57 L U B' R' U' R' L' R' U
59. (2.46) R L B U' R' L' B' R
60. 4.29 U' B' U R' L B R' L'
61. 5.00 L B' R' L R' B' L U
62. 3.56 U L' R' U R' L B R
63. 4.90 B L' R' U' L' B R L' U
64. 4.79 R' B' L' B L' B U' B
65. 4.26 B' L B L' R' L' R U' L'
66. 4.13 R' B L U' R B R L'
67. 3.89 L R' U R' U R B' R U'
68. 3.02 L' B R' L' R L U' R U'
69. 3.71 L B' L' B' U R' B L' U'
70. 3.97 L' B' L U L' R' U' L' U'
71. 4.68 U B' R L' U' R' B' L' U'
72. 2.55 L' B' L' U R' B R' B R'
73. 3.65 L R B' L' U R L' B' U'
74. 5.34 L B R' B R' B R' U L'
75. 3.96 R' B R' U' B' U B' R L
76. 4.92 B R' U B L B' U' L
77. 4.83 R L R' B' L B' L' U R'
78. 4.21 U B L U' B' R' U' B' U'
79. 3.74 R U B' L' B' R L' B U
80. 5.34 R U' B U R' B U' B R'
81. 3.26 R' L U R B' U' R U' L U'
82. 3.63 R' B' L' U R B' R U' L'
83. 4.66 U' L R' U' R' L B' U'
84. 4.21 U' L U L U B' U' R
85. (6.50) B' L R B R' B L' U B'
86. 3.59 U B R U' R' L' U L R'
87. 4.82 U' R' L R B' R' B' R'
88. 3.00 B' U L R' L U R' U
89. 4.71 R L U' R B' R U L'
90. 3.57 L U' L R B' U' L B' R
91. 3.63 B R' L' U L B' R' B' U'
92. 4.76 L U L R B' R U R'
93. 5.07 L B R' B U L B L R L'
94. 3.88 R L' R B R' L B' U
95. 3.41 B' L' B U L U R' B
96. (2.20) R' L' B R L' B L B' R'
97. 3.74 R B' R' L' U' L U R'
98. 4.34 L U' R' U L' R B U
99. 4.51 R' U' L' B' U B U' B
100. 3.29 B L' R B R L B' R'


not even sub-4 ;__;


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Spoiler: 4.02 skewb avg100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STTAAAPPPP YOU ARE SCARING ME


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> What happens if you get an OLL skip?



I do know full PLL. Some of them I'm just slower on.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 5, 2015)

Broke the world record for most successful solves in a single WCA competition!!  

It's on the WCA statistics page- https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php 
(Scroll to the bottom of the page)


----------



## Julian (Jun 5, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Broke the world record for most successful solves in a single WCA competition!!
> 
> It's on the WCA statistics page- https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php
> (Scroll to the bottom of the page)


Nice  you can click the link at the top to link directly to the bottom.

Accomplishment: got a bunch of really easy 2x2 scrambles.

best avg5: 2.20
best avg12: 2.55
best avg100: 3.26

So many blocks, and so many inverse sexysledge CLLs.

Also, used EG-1 in a solve for the first time ever (I know 2 cases, lol).



Spoiler



Average of 12: 2.55
1. (4.02) U' F2 U F U' R' U R U' 
2. 2.53 F' U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 F R' 
3. 2.28 R U F2 U' R F2 R F2 R 
4. 2.28 U2 F' R F' R' U' R2 F' U' 
5. 3.63 U2 F' U F R2 U' F' U2 R 
6. 2.30 F R2 U R2 U' R F2 R' U2 
7. 2.34 F2 R' U' R2 U F' R F' U2 
8. 2.79 R' F' U2 F U2 R' U F2 R 
9. 2.50 F R2 F2 R' F R' F R2 U 
10. (2.13) R' U' R' F' U' R U2 R U 
11. 2.40 U' R U' R2 U F U F2 R2 U' 
12. 2.40 U F2 U R2 F' R U' R2 U2


----------



## Suzuha (Jun 5, 2015)

2 sub 15 solves
*13.74*


Spoiler











*14.97*


Spoiler


----------



## ottozing (Jun 5, 2015)

Average of 12: 35.112
1. 38.512 f' r' B' f2 F D' u' r2 D r2 L' B2 D2 u2 f' r' L' f U r2 f' L2 D' u' r F L2 U' f' D2 r2 u' f2 U' R D2 r U' L' B 
2. 34.882 U2 D f2 U B L2 D2 F2 u F' R' F' R2 D F2 r L f2 B2 u f' B' U' D2 f2 u r' D' f F2 L u2 B' R B2 F2 f u' L u' 
3. 36.204 U2 D2 r F2 L2 B f' r L' B F2 f' D L D2 L2 F f' R L r u' U B2 f2 D2 B2 f2 r' f B' F2 R L' f R D2 u L2 D2 
4. 36.295 u' B2 R B2 r F' D' r2 D' f' u2 r' u' D2 B2 u2 r U' u' f2 D2 U' B' R2 B2 u' B2 R2 L B2 U2 r u r2 D' L' u2 R2 L f 
5. (46.664) f F2 r' B L' B2 F2 D2 f R2 B2 L2 f' F2 R U f u r' B' f F' R r' f B' u L' u2 U2 B' L r' D2 L F f' B2 r' B 
6. 34.725 F2 D' L' u f' R' L2 f R L' B r2 R' u2 B2 L' U L' B L2 R r' u2 L' B' u' F' R' U2 R2 f2 r2 F2 u U2 f2 B2 u F f2 
7. 31.597 F' f B2 u2 R2 B L' D' F' R2 u R L' F U2 D' B2 f2 R' L2 F2 R2 F2 u f L' u2 F' R2 L U L2 r D L' D U' f2 R2 D 
8. 32.714 B' r U' D R2 r' D2 U2 f U B' F2 L' f R L B' D2 r2 L' R2 B f u F2 u B L2 U2 B F2 U2 F' D r U' L D' U2 u 
9. 33.453 u' R L2 U2 L D F' R F2 u F L' u' r' D u L f D' u2 L' f' L' u2 R u2 F' u2 R2 r2 L F B' U2 R f' B2 D' u f 
10. 35.512 f F B2 r2 f' u' r D r R2 u2 D' R D' F L F2 f' U L' U' F u U2 D r' u B2 u2 R' u B2 L2 R' r F' L f2 r2 f2 
11. 37.229 D2 U B2 u2 r' U R2 U' r u' U B2 R F' f D' B2 U' D R2 f2 D' L' u' f U' B' f R u' D2 L2 u r L' B U' u2 D' L 
12. (31.029) f D f2 r2 B R u' B' L F' L R' F' D2 U2 F2 L' F' B2 f' r U2 R' L' F' f r2 R B2 u2 R D2 B u B' L' B U2 r' B 

Heh


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 5, 2015)

Just got a 4x4 PB single with a time of 2:00.30 (No parity). So close to sub-2! 
Fw' R2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' B2 U2 Fw' D U2 F2 L' Uw D Fw D' Uw2 L2 Fw' Rw F R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 Rw U' F' U2 R2 L U' R U' Rw B R2

BTW a few minutes later I got first sub-20 of this summer, 3rd best solve ever!
19.90 L D2 L2 B F2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 F U2 R B U2 R2 U L U2 F' R'


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2015)

4x4x4
54.70, double parity with redux

easily my fastest redux solve. 2 edges solved after centers


----------



## mafergut (Jun 5, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 4x4x4
> 54.70, double parity with redux
> 
> easily my fastest redux solve. 2 edges solved after centers



Anything sub-minute at 4x4 is crazy fast for me  I can't even sub-2 at 4x4 (not that I practice 4x4 much if at all but...)


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yup lol. I thought timers like CS and QQ dont do things like this but...


qqTimer doesn't do it. I've seen quite a few people have it on csTimer though.


----------



## Vossy (Jun 5, 2015)

2x2 Avg of 12: 1.70
Pretty good


----------



## mafergut (Jun 5, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Oh my! Am I really progressing and leaving behind my long "not-quite-sub-20" plateau?
> I have improved my Ao50 by almost half a second in two days! Yesterday I went down from 19.68 to 19.40 and now, down again to 19.24!!!



I don't like to quote myself but, what can I say? While finishing the Ao100 from yesterday I ended up rolling Ao50 down to sub-19!!! And also got a new PB Ao100 and Ao12 while doing it. Now it's 0.7sec improvement in my Ao50 in two days. I hope the improvement trend lasts a bit more before the next plateau ;-)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-5
*avg of 100: 19.34*
*avg of 50: 18.97*
Time List:


Spoiler



18.95, 22.11, (24.98), 18.50, (25.48), 16.94, (23.66), 21.04, 21.05, 18.70, 20.27, 19.48, 19.69, (14.98), 20.52, 19.79, 18.94, 21.74, 18.65, 22.35, 22.40, 18.18, 18.39, 20.58, 22.81, 17.03, 17.10, 22.25, (14.61), 19.07, 18.78, 16.41[X-Cross+1], 19.27, 19.31, 19.75, (15.87), 22.91, (23.96), 17.27, 19.92, 19.13, 21.54, 18.59, 20.55, 20.04, 20.57, 19.60, 16.61, 20.90, 19.39, 18.46, 16.67, 21.50, 18.89, 21.24, 19.14, 17.53, 16.36, (23.25), 19.10, 21.23, 21.42, 21.00, 18.71, 20.38, 18.19, 17.47, 18.73, (15.51[OLL skip]), 17.81, 19.74, 18.81, 19.07, (15.45), 18.00, 18.31, 18.54, 17.92, 20.04, 19.32, 18.83, 18.38, 21.10, 18.80, 17.44, 20.42, 20.71, 18.03, 18.74, 20.18, 19.91, 16.70, 18.57, 17.00, 19.71, 21.50, 19.86, 18.64, 16.65[X-cross], 19.22


The Ao12 is also half a second better and the 1st time with all 12 solves sub-20.
*avg of 12: 18.02* = 17.47, 18.73, 15.51[OLL skip], 17.81, (19.74), 18.81, 19.07, (15.45), 18.00, 18.31, 18.54, 17.92


----------



## cashis (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm consistently sub one minute on 15 puzzle. Are there guides to advanced methods anywhere?


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2015)

cashis said:


> I'm consistently sub one minute on 15 puzzle. Are there guides to advanced methods anywhere?


There aren't really any advanced methods (for 15 puzzle, though there are for larger puzzles) - people either use LBL or fringe (solve 1-4 and 5/9/13, then 6-8 and 10/14, then last three pieces. Both are about the same speed and require roughly the same number of moves. To get faster, aside from the obvious being able to move faster, efficiency is very important. Ben is very efficient, and has several videos on his YouTube channel of him solving - you can learn things just by watching other people solve. I think soup (search s16269 on YouTube) also has quite a few videos.
It's also helpful to switch to 2H already (assuming you're on slidysim) - it's faster to use two hands than one.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 5, 2015)

1:52.237 6x6 single with OLL parity!


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 5, 2015)

3x3 Feet: 
Single: 1:17.30 easy XCross and Pll-Skip 
Mo3: 1:38.32
Avg5: 1:40.08
Avg12: 1:45.14... I wanted to get it sub2 and then good times kept coming in


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 5, 2015)

11.97 3x3 solve, third sub-12 ever. Also gave me a 14.03 mo3 which I'm pretty sure is a pb although I don't really keep track of mo3.


----------



## cashis (Jun 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> There aren't really any advanced methods (for 15 puzzle, though there are for larger puzzles) - people either use LBL or fringe (solve 1-4 and 5/9/13, then 6-8 and 10/14, then last three pieces. Both are about the same speed and require roughly the same number of moves. To get faster, aside from the obvious being able to move faster, efficiency is very important. Ben is very efficient, and has several videos on his YouTube channel of him solving - you can learn things just by watching other people solve. I think soup (search s16269 on YouTube) also has quite a few videos.
> It's also helpful to switch to 2H already (assuming you're on slidysim) - it's faster to use two hands than one.



Ben does fringe if I remember correctly. I'll watch his videos, thanks for the advice on 2H, I didnt even realize that was a thing.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2015)

apparently i got better at 5x5x5 at some point?

1:39.10, (1:52.45), (1:32.42), 1:34.10, 1:38.31 = *1:37.17 ao5*
1:33.20, 1:43.86, 1:38.91, 1:47.95, 1:34.33, 1:45.15, 1:39.10, (1:52.45), (1:32.42), 1:34.10, 1:38.31, 1:40.84 = *1:39.58 ao12*

ao12 is PB by like 6 seconds lmao


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 5, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> apparently i got better at 5x5x5 at some point?
> 
> 1:39.10, (1:52.45), (1:32.42), 1:34.10, 1:38.31 = *1:37.17 ao5*
> 1:33.20, 1:43.86, 1:38.91, 1:47.95, 1:34.33, 1:45.15, 1:39.10, (1:52.45), (1:32.42), 1:34.10, 1:38.31, 1:40.84 = *1:39.58 ao12*
> ...



Wow, you're going to **** all over your PBs at the Glorious North


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 5, 2015)

Wasn't paying much attention to my average:
2.792, 2.682, 1.659, 3.510, 1.687 = 2.387 Both of the 1s were 1 move layers all comp legal. Skewb, btw.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 5, 2015)

5/493 ZBLLs learnt!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 5, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> 5/493 ZBLLs learnt!



You don't know full COLL? Also 493, includes PLLs.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You don't know full COLL? Also 493, includes PLLs.



I know both of those, But I don't know COLL as ZBLL cases, so I don't include them, but I forgot PLL because im weird.
Make it 27/493 lol.
Also I subbed to your channel, but your solves don't typically include ZBLL am i right?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 6, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> I know both of those, But I don't know COLL as ZBLL cases, so I don't include them, but I forgot PLL because im weird.
> Make it 27/493 lol.
> Also I subbed to your channel, but your solves don't typically include ZBLL am i right?



For TH I don't always force EO and I don't use sune/anti-sune ZBLLs, but for OH all of my solves are ZBLL.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 6, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> current avg100: 31.83 (σ = 4.06)
> best avg100: *31.83* (σ = 4.06)



Broke it again... Gotta keep practicing. Almost sub 30:

Rubik's cube one-handed
Jun 6, 2015 12:21:35 PM - 2:06:31 PM

Mean: 31.20
Average: *31.18*
Best time: 20.68
Median: 31.10
Worst time: 43.42
Standard deviation: 4.72

Best average of 5: *26.05*
66-70 - 22.40 (20.68) (32.94) 28.44 27.32

Best average of 12: *27.32*
6-17 - 28.89 28.60 28.16 25.81 29.50 (22.51) 27.32 28.85 (36.47) 23.83 28.75 23.48



Spoiler



1. 28.31 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F R' D2 U' F L' B' F2 D2 U L2
2. 35.91 D' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L' U L2 U2 B' R' U' R2 F2 D2 U
3. 23.60 R2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D U' L U2 R D R' F' L2 D2 B2 D2 U
4. 33.04 D2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B' R2 B L' D B2 R B' L2 F2 U'
5. 35.60 R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' U L2 U' L' D R2 L2 B D' B2 U' L
6. 28.89 D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 R' F R2 L F' D' U F' L F'
7. 28.60 L2 D' U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 U F' L B R F' U2 L U' B' F2 L2
8. 28.16 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D U2 B' L' B2 D' L2 F' D2 R F2 R'
9. 25.81 B2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F' R B U2 F2 U R2 F' U L2
10. 29.50 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 L' B' U B D2 F L' U' B D U'
11. 22.51 B2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B' F2 D2 L U B F L2 D L2
12. 27.32 U' B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U L' F2 R2 U F' D L' F R' U'
13. 28.85 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R B' L' B' R2 F2 L' U L2 F U'
14. 36.47 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U R U2 B2 F R' F2 U2 L2 U
15. 23.83 U B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' B L' F' R B D U' F D2 U2
16. 28.75 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R D' B2 L' B U' R B F R' B'
17. 23.48 R2 U F2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R F' U' R D' R2 D R' B' U2
18. 30.45 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 R' D2 B' F L F U2 R' D F
19. 32.20 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U' R' D R2 D2 B2 F' R' B D'
20. 29.53 U' L2 F2 U B2 D R2 D L2 D2 B' R U2 R2 F2 L U' B L' D' U'
21. 40.09 B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F' B2 R L U F D2 L' B R2
22. 26.19 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D B2 U R2 F L2 F2 D B' U L U' R' B' U
23. 31.70 D' F2 D R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U L R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R B2 D' L D2
24. 40.90 R2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F L B D2 L' F2 U2 L2 D' F' U'
25. 30.97 U2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' F' R2 L U B D2 L2 U' B2
26. 32.39 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D' U' L2 U' B' U' B' R2 B2 D' R' B' D' L' U'
27. 27.71 D R2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B D F R2 D' B F2 L' F R2
28. 31.04 D2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B' F L D L2 B R B F' L' F'
29. 28.33 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D L2 U L2 U' B' D L' U' B' D R' L2 B' L' F'
30. 24.44 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' B R2 D' B2 F D' R B R B2 R2
31. 26.72 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U F2 U L2 D2 B D' F R' L2 D' F' D' R L' D'
32. 30.99 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D B' R' D' U2 L2 F L' B' L F2
33. 28.79 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 B' R2 U' F' R U2 L'
34. 27.34 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 B2 R D' F2 U' B F L' F' D U2
35. 38.20 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D' B' U' L' U F2 D F2 R' L U
36. 32.29 R2 U B2 D F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F R B' F L' D' U2 L' F' R U'
37. 27.97 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B R' D F D' B' U R' U R2 U2
38. 22.88 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R D' R2 B R2 F' R2 U' F' L U'
39. 31.37 L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F L' D2 U2 F' D' F2 R L2 U L'
40. 33.97 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F D R' F D2 F' R2 U' F R U2
41. 43.17 R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L U' B2 D R2 B' U F R2
42. 29.80 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 B' R L' D2 F D' U' B D' F U'
43. 30.75 D B2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 L F R2 L2 D' U
44. 32.07 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U F' R' D F R D' U F' U2 L' U'
45. 34.75 R2 L2 U B2 D B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L' D L' D' F2 U L' F R L'
46. 31.76 B2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B' F U2 R B' L F' U2
47. 28.88 U L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' F D B' F D' L2 F D2 U'
48. 31.26 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F' L' B' R2 F D F2 L2 U2
49. 27.67 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L' B2 U2 B2 D2 U B' R' F2 R'
50. 29.78 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U R' B F L' B' R' B' U B2
51. 31.32 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L B F2 L2 F2 D F D B L'
52. 33.24 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B D L' D2 U2 L F' D2 L'
53. 41.73 F2 L2 D2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D2 L' B2 F D' R U2 B' D2 F' D L
54. 39.94 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 B' U2 B' L F' L B U R2 F2 R
55. 40.64 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D U F2 R' B' D' B2 L2 F' L' D' F' U'
56. 32.98 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U' F R' B D R' L' U2 F2 R F' L2
57. 30.77 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U B' L' B2 R U R F L B2 F2
58. 33.50 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' F' R' L' D' R L D B L D
59. 37.16 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L F' R' D' B F' R2 D' F U2
60. 36.89 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D B' F2 D R D2 B D' R B D2 U'
61. 32.84 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U' R D F D' U R' L D2 F R' U'
62. 31.27 B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R U2 R'
63. 39.20 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B' L' U' R D F2 D' F D' U2
64. 29.46 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' U L' D' R F' D2 U2 L'
65. 43.42 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B L U' F2 L D' F R U F2 U'
66. 22.40 L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B R' D' R' L2 U B R F' U'
67. 20.68 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' B' L2 D' B' D R' L D' L2 F L'
68. 32.94 U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 D2 U R2 D' U' B L' U R2 F L2 B' D2 L2 D U'
69. 28.44 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F D' F2 U' L U' B' R' B R2
70. 27.32 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D R B2 F' R' U2 L2 D2 B' D' R U2
71. 34.79 D F2 D2 U L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F U R2 B U2 L F2 D' F2 L
72. 29.00 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L' D' R D B F' L' U2 L D2 U'
73. 32.05 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' B' R D' R B L2 B2 F D
74. 28.85 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' F U R' B D F2 R' U2 L' D'
75. 35.72 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D B' U F' D R F' U2 F' R
76. 31.80 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' F2 U2 L U L D2 B R' L'
77. 29.52 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B R F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 L'
78. 31.16 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R U B' L D' B' R F' R F' R' U'
79. 34.26 R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D' U' L2 B2 U F D U2 L D2 L2 F' D2 B' F2
80. 27.79 D2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 D R2 U' L' D L2 D B2 D2 R' L2 D2 F'
81. 35.80 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D' F R' L2 B' D L' B F2 U2
82. 26.80 F2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' L B' R2 D B2 R D' U' R' F' U'
83. 33.32 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D' L U' R' F L' U2 F D' U' F' D'
84. 32.90 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D U L2 U' L U L2 F R D' B2 D' R2 U
85. 36.77 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U' L F U2 B D B2 F2 L2 D'
86. 37.21 D B2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R L D' R2 B' D2 R' F R B2 L2
87. 26.90 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' B' D2 R' F2 L B L' U' R U
88. 28.52 R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 F L2 U B' U R' D2 L D L2
89. 25.91 U' B2 D F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' F' L F' L2 F' U' R' F2 D2
90. 34.16 U L2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 F' L D B2 R' U F' L' F' R U2
91. 31.28 D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 F R2 B U' L' B2 L D2 B' D2 U
92. 31.76 D U F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' U R2 L' F' D2 R' L' B R'
93. 29.23 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 D B' L2 U2 B2 U' B' F' L' U L'
94. 25.52 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 R L' U' L U2 L2 B
95. 36.17 B2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' R L2 F U' L U2 B2 R2 F R2 U'
96. 33.01 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F' R2 L B' U B U L2 B2 R' U'
97. 35.04 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R L' B R B F' R D U' F L2
98. 27.47 U R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B' R D U2 F2 R B F' U' R'
99. 32.19 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R' L2 F' L' B2 D' R' D' R' F U'
100. 23.64 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' B D2 U' B L U' R L' U'


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> For TH I don't always force EO and I don't use sune/anti-sune ZBLLs, but for OH all of my solves are ZBLL.



How do you force EO? I can force it when there's at least 2 edges oriented on top (either by hiding the pair and AUFing, or sledgehammer) with the last pair made, but when there's only 1 or 0 on top, I can't find a good way to force EO.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> For TH I don't always force EO and I don't use sune/anti-sune ZBLLs, but for OH all of my solves are ZBLL.



You know full ZBLL????


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 6, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> How do you force EO? I can force it when there's at least 2 edges oriented on top (either by hiding the pair and AUFing, or sledgehammer) with the last pair made, but when there's only 1 or 0 on top, I can't find a good way to force EO.



I use VHLS and a tiny bit of ZBLS



Isaac Lai said:


> You know full ZBLL????



Yeah

OH
13.044, 11.627, 15.528, 12.482, 11.555 = 12.384 Probably my second best average that doesn't contain solves from my Pb ao5.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2015)

1:06.16 minx Relay! 
Splits: Mega: ~54
Skoob: ~5
Pyra: ~7


----------



## cashis (Jun 6, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1:06.16 minx Relay!
> Splits: Mega: ~54
> Skoob: ~5
> Pyra: ~7


Sub 1


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2015)

cashis said:


> Sub 1


I'm gonna try, but then UWR pls, or I'll kill myself (Nick and Oscar both got 59s...)
But it's UNR I guess


----------



## cashis (Jun 6, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I'm gonna try, but then UWR pls, or I'll kill myself (Nick and Oscar both got 59s...)
> But it's UNR I guess



All you need is a good megaminx scramble


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2015)

cashis said:


> All you need is a good megaminx scramble


I always handscramble, but ok, for UWR I'm gonna be using a generated scramble...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2015)

1:16:71 avg5, UWR  please change UWR site 
Times:
1:06.16
1:15.72
1:17.15
1:32.80
1:17.26


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 6, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1:16:71 avg5, UWR  please change UWR site
> Times:
> 1:06.16
> 1:15.72
> ...



sorry:

57.65, 57.20, (59.39), 56.17, (54.21) = 57.01 ao5, now you can change the UWR page


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2015)

and got this earlier today: (sorry for so many posts/spam )

pyraminx pb avg12, pb by .1, shame about the counting 5
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-6
avg of 12: 4.42

Time List:
1. 5.53 U' R' B R' B U' R' L' l r' b u' 
2. 4.79 U B' L' U L U' B' L' l b' 
3. (6.40) U' L B L' R' B U' R' U' l' r b u 
4. 4.62 L' R' U R' U B L' R' r' b u 
5. (3.21) U' L' U' B' R L' U B L' r' 
6. 3.96 L U' L B R U R' L' r' 
7. 4.00 U R' U B U L' R U' l r u 
8. 4.38 U R' U B' R' L' R' L' l r u' 
9. 4.18 U R B' U' R' U L U' l' r' u' 
10. 4.64 L R' L U' L R' L' R' L' r u' 
11. 3.44 B L' U' B' L B R' U' r' b 
12. 4.71 U L' U L R' U R B l b' u'


----------



## Genesis (Jun 6, 2015)

12.87 3x3 Ao50, havent done 3x3 in ages


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 6, 2015)

First roux sub-15

14.95 R2 B F2 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' L' F2 R2 F' U' R' B2 R U' 

x y2
R' U' R2 Rw B' F M U Rw F' //FB
Rw2 U R U' R M' R' U R M2 R U' R' //SB
R U R' U R U2 R' || R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' Rw' //CMLL (2-look)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' //EO
U M2 U' M2 //ULUR
U M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' //L4E

Lots of missed cancellations though.


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> R U R' U R U2 R' || R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' Rw' //CMLL (2-look)


This is just Niklas! 
(and not only for CMLL... your alg solves Niklas ZBLL too)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> sorry:
> 
> 57.65, 57.20, (59.39), 56.17, (54.21) = 57.01 ao5, now you can change the UWR page


Oh Lucas GJ but y don't you let me have one UWR? XD


----------



## KevinG (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> sorry:
> 
> 57.65, 57.20, (59.39), 56.17, (54.21) = 57.01 ao5, now you can change the UWR page



Splits?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 6, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Oh Lucas GJ but y don't you let me have one UWR? XD



you could practise pyraminx because I will never become good at pyra 



KevinG said:


> Splits?



I didn't look at the timer so I can't really say anything about the splits 
But I think the 54.21 had a 46 s megaminx solve and 3 s skewb solve


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 6, 2015)

Antoine Cantin 2x2 NR 0.99
That's one..

Bill Wang 4BLD NR 2:47.63 
That;s two..


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Antoine Cantin 2x2 NR 0.99
> That's one..


Nooooooo!!!! XD but gj


----------



## United Thought (Jun 6, 2015)

Amazing 333 sesh - PBs for: 

- single - 10.98
- Ao5 - 12.77
- Ao12 - 13.28
- Ao25 - 13.94

Stats:

number of times: 25/25
best time: 10.98
worst time: 16.64

current avg5: 13.41 (σ = 0.87)
best avg5: 12.77 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 13.60 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 13.28 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 13.94 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 13.94



Spoiler: times



14.07, 
14.17, 
15.05, 
14.51, 
13.61, 
15.93, 
14.71, 
14.02, 
13.69, 
16.38, 
13.99, 
11.62, 
13.06, 
13.50, 
11.76, 
15.79, 
13.09, 
13.85, 
12.98, 
16.64, 
10.98, 
14.78, 
12.41, 
13.84, 
13.98


----------



## Torch (Jun 6, 2015)

59.96 4x4 solve! My first sub-1!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Antoine Cantin 2x2 NR 0.99
> That's one..
> 
> Bill Wang 4BLD NR 2:47.63
> That;s two..



Eric limeback beat it and got NAR.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jun 6, 2015)

8.49 PB single.

D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 D R' B' D L D U' B2

z2
L R'F D'R' D cross
U' R U R'U2 R U2 R' L U L' F2L1
R U' R' F2L2
U L' U L U2 y'R U R' F2L3
y' U2 L' U'L U2 L' U L F2L4
U' LL


----------



## cashis (Jun 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-6
avg of 5: 10.56

Time List:
1. 11.04 R B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 U2 R D' F' D' B' L U' B2 R U B' 
2. 10.13 R' B' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 B U L' R B' R D F D 
3. (9.88) R' F2 U2 L R U2 L B2 U2 R' B' D' L2 U' B L' F' D' R' U R2 
4. (11.48) D2 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 U B2 F2 U B' L' F' D' U F D' U' B' R2 
5. 10.49 F' D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D B R' D2 U' B' L F' D U

PB ao5


----------



## SpiderFingers (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes! Sub 12 official 3x3 average with Roux, sub 45 official single with k4 and sub 2 5x5 single


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 6, 2015)

9.79 on cam, XXcross finally sub 10 on cam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcF-W3JPARo
Please don't lol too hard on my reaction haha


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 6, 2015)

SpiderFingers said:


> Yes! Sub 12 official 3x3 average with Roux, sub 45 official single with k4 and sub 2 5x5 single



wca id?


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 6, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> 8.49 PB single.
> 
> D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 D R' B' D L D U' B2
> 
> ...


Lol LL skip lucky


----------



## Cale S (Jun 6, 2015)

3.87 skewb avg50


Spoiler



Average of 50: 3.87
1. 4.11 L R' U B R' L' U B'
2. 3.82 R U R L' U L' U' L'
3. 3.93 R B R' U R L B' R L
4. 4.01 B U' B U B' L R L' U
5. (2.18) B U' R' U' L' R L' U B'
6. 3.39 L U' R' U L' R' B' L
7. 3.38 B U L U B L' B R'
8. 3.84 U' R' L' R L' R' B' R' L'
9. 3.73 R U R' B L' U' B L
10. (DNF(4.26)) R L' R' B R' U' B' R L'
11. 3.54 U' R U' L U B' R U'
12. 3.43 U' B U' L' B' L B' U'
13. 4.37 B' R U' B' L U L' U'
14. 3.02 B R U L' B L' B' U R'
15. 3.75 R U R' U' R B L B' L'
16. 3.60 L' U' L R B R L R
17. (6.73) U L R U R' U' B L
18. 5.51 U' L' U B' L R' U' B' R
19. 5.01 R B R B' R' B U B' R'
20. (1.92) R U B U' R' U' L B' L
21. 4.57 B' L' R B U B U R'
22. 4.11 B' U L' R L' U' R U L'
23. 2.65 L' R L' B U R' B' U
24. 3.81 B R U' L U' B' R' B
25. 3.66 B' R L U L' B L R L'
26. 4.06 B' R U' R' U' B' U L' U'
27. 3.77 L' B L' R' U L R' U'
28. 2.66 L' U' L U' B' L U B R
29. 3.59 R U L' U' L R B L' R
30. 3.06 U' L' U' B U' R B' R B'
31. 4.73 U L' R L' U L U' B'
32. 3.58 R' B R B U' R B' L'
33. 4.47 L' B U' L' B R' U' L' U
34. 4.08 R U R' L B L' U' L'
35. 4.53 B R' B' L B' L R U
36. 4.63 B' U R B U' L B' U
37. 3.50 B R' B' U' L R B U' R'
38. 3.85 U R B U L U B' L' R
39. 4.25 L R U' B U B L B R
40. 4.86 R' B' L' U' R L R' B' R'
41. 3.12 B R' B' L R B U B
42. (5.59) R U' B U B R L' B U'
43. 3.85 L' B L U B U B R' L'
44. 4.07 U' R' U B' R' L' U' R' U'
45. 4.61 L U B R' B L R L
46. 3.63 L' R L R B' U' R' B'
47. 2.27 U R U R U R L' B' R
48. 3.99 L B' L' B' R' U' L' B' R
49. 3.73 U B L' U' R' L U' L R
50. (1.97) B R U B' L' U R' B'


still trying to get a sub-4 avg100, I've had like four sub-4.10 sessions


----------



## cashis (Jun 6, 2015)

lol
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-6
avg of 5: 9.81

Time List:
1. (9.12) B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 L' U R' D' R' 
2. (10.31) D2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 U F R' D B' D U2 L' 
3. 10.05 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F U' L' U B U' R' D F' U' 
4. 9.71 L' D2 L F2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 R U R B F R2 F D U2 F R' 
5. 9.68 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R' F U' B D' B L' D2 B F'

super PB. Right before this got a 9.82, but this was .01 faster lol. also, ao12. 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-6
avg of 12: 10.69

Time List:
1. (8.99) U2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 F U' L D U' F' U' L2 D F 
2. 11.22 F2 D R' B' U' F' D2 L2 U L F' B R2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B' L2 U2 
3. 9.12 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 L' U R' D' R' 
4. 10.31 D2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 U F R' D B' D U2 L' 
5. 10.05 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F U' L' U B U' R' D F' U' 
6. 9.71 L' D2 L F2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 R U R B F R2 F D U2 F R' 
7. 9.68 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R' F U' B D' B L' D2 B F' 
8. (14.37) L2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 B' U F' L' R2 U F R D R 
9. 11.47 R2 L B U F' U2 F2 D R' L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D 
10. 10.87 U F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U F R F' L' D' 
11. 11.49 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F L' B2 D' L' B D U' L R' 
12. 12.95 F' L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D R U2 B F' D' R B F2 R

I'm gonna be sub-10 one day


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 7, 2015)

I learned how to solve a square-1 today. Got a sub-1 Ao12. I think I like Square-1.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 7, 2015)

Maintain my title as #1 rouxer in Canada becuz Ross is bad and didnt make finals.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2015)

11.21 official OH solve   PLL skip

Also a 51.221 single on the "blind man's 3x3x3" (textured tiles, no looking).


----------



## imvelox (Jun 7, 2015)

4:46 8x8 single with DP


----------



## EMI (Jun 7, 2015)

Marcel Peters FMC 22 Single, the Mean was: DNF 27 22
-> no podium ^^
10th person to sub 23.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Foon yew open goodness
OH 1st place. Finally a sub-20 ao5. Not NR tho. Also the consistency is hilarious. Also in the first round I had a 14.67 single but apparently I overinspected it, so it was +2'd. I swear I didn't hear the guy say '12 seconds'.
Sub-1:30 5x5 ao5. 2nd place. Cube exploded on the last solve so DNFed that one
3x3 3rd place. Was not expecting this at all. Finals had some easy crosses on non-white/yellow and all the finalists were white cross users 
4x4 almost sub-50. Except an explosion on a solve that ruined it


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 7, 2015)

10.00 ao 50
10.06 ao 100


----------



## imvelox (Jun 7, 2015)

7.93 ll skip

why.
why.
why.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 7, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 7.93 ll skip
> 
> why.
> why.
> why.



Such is life.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-7
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 51.91
worst: 1:17.65

mean of 3
current: 1:02.01 (σ = 6.47)
best: 54.38 (σ = 4.02)

avg of 5
current: 59.19 (σ = 2.48)
best: 57.03 (σ = 3.24)

avg of 12
current: 1:02.19 (σ = 5.19)
best: 1:01.29 (σ = 4.62)

avg of 50
current: 1:04.55 (σ = 4.05)
best: 1:04.35 (σ = 4.16)

avg of 100
current: 1:05.28 (σ = 4.17)
best: 1:05.28 (σ = 4.17)

Average: 1:05.28 (σ = 4.17)
Mean: 1:05.14


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 7, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-7
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...



dammit! i got a 1:08...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> dammit! i got a 1:08...



loosened my aosu a bit


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2015)

learnt all ZBLLs for one COLL case which means we are 1/40 of the way there!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 8, 2015)

Side events minus mega relay: 1:51.68
I average about 1:15 Square-1 and at least 45 clock, I don't even know how I got this..
Someone should do this sub-45.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 8, 2015)

3rd place in the finals of CO2015, and 7.84 official single!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 8, 2015)

pb 6x6 ao5 and single (6:18.xx and 5:49.88) for Sunday contest this week. Also really good 5x5 ao12 (2:29.xx), not quite pb.
Almost had a high 16s 3x3 ao12, but completely failed pll on the very last solve  Ended with a 17.30 average.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2015)

3.320 clock sim single (25 moves at 7.53 moves/sec)


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2015)

Official stuff
9.08 3x3 single, LL was F R' F' R U R U' R'
39.81 4x4 single with OP wat
46.26 4x4 average with counting 50.71 ugh
1:33.45 5x5 average
6.05 skewb NR average 
2.77 2x2 NR average finally, but pretty bad average

Failed all three 3x3 averages :/


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Official stuff
> 9.08 3x3 single, LL was F R' F' R U R U' R'



I don't quite remember seeing this...?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Official stuff
> 9.08 3x3 single, LL was F R' F' R U R U' R'
> 39.81 4x4 single with OP wat
> 46.26 4x4 average with counting 50.71 ugh
> ...



Lol and your skewb goal was podium


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't quite remember seeing this...?



My reaction to it wasn't that great, so I don't think anyone noticed it 



Isaac Lai said:


> Lol and your skewb goal was podium



lol yeah, I didn't expect Wesley to fail


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 2.77 2x2 NR average finally, but pretty bad average


All those 1 move EG faces were pretty darn awesome though


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 8, 2015)

Got another roux PB

13.54 L' B R F D' R' F L' B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B R2 F2 

Don't remember what I did, but the first block is really obvious.



Iggy said:


> Official stuff
> 6.05 skewb NR average


Your average was ridiculously consistent lol.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Got another roux PB
> 
> 13.54 L' B R F D' R' F L' B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B R2 F2
> 
> ...



ikr, I'm normally extremely inconsistent at skewb  Now the NR single is only 0.15 slower than the NR average


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

1. 8.55 D2 F2 L' D' L' R F' L U2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 B' D2 
z y U2 L' F2 D//Xcross
U' L F' L' F L U L'//F2L2
U R2 u' R2 u R2//F2L3
U2 F U' F' L' U2 L//F2L4
R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 f//PLL


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 8, 2015)

Smashed my 4x4 PBs. Need to be more consistent though, I am still getting sup 1:20 times.

Single: 1:04.00
ao5: 1:09.52
ao12: 1:10.80


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

4x4 yau lel
Session average: 53.54
1. 54.16 u D2 B L f2 r R' F L F2 D2 U r D B' f' U r' F2 f' L2 B r2 B' f2 D U' L2 f r2 f' F' U' D' f' U D r' R2 f2
2. 58.85 f L r' u2 D' R L' F' u D' U' R U' F2 f2 U2 B U2 F D2 U2 u' f2 F2 B' D' f' B F' u2 F' R' f' r2 U2 f2 r B' r' F2
3. 57.12 L2 B2 f U' B u F' L u2 L2 r B F D2 f D2 U f2 L2 B' f2 F2 r F' D L' r2 D f' u r u F2 D' f r2 B D' f U
4. (1:02.02) f' D2 f2 F R D' F' B' U' f' R2 F' D2 R r D' r F u r2 D r2 B u' R' U2 B F R' U' r' D r2 D2 u R2 D f u2 R'
5. 51.96 F' f2 R B D' u' f' L2 D' F' r U R2 U R2 r2 L' f' L R2 D' B2 U u' f F2 r' L2 U' B' f' R' D2 L R' D R2 r2 D' f
6. 51.89 r D' U' F2 u2 L' f' F2 B2 u2 B2 r' u' B R' L2 u' F' B U u2 B' D2 f' B2 F' u' R2 D R' B2 R' F L2 U' u2 D B U' r'
7. 50.83 R' r' D' r' F' D R F2 U' F r u' D2 F R L' f U F' r' R' B2 U' F2 r2 B' r2 f2 R' B U2 B' r2 D2 F' f2 R2 u2 U2 R
8. 53.37 U R' D2 r B' F' f' r u' r' F' u L' D U' L2 F' u2 D f2 r D U L2 F R' D2 B2 F2 u F' L' F L2 f B L R U r2
9. (50.05) r U2 R' r2 B2 F2 L U L u2 U' B r2 U2 R2 U f' F L B2 L2 F r' U' u' f2 U f D2 r' F r2 R L U L F' f r f
10. 50.45 B2 u B' R f2 L' D r2 R f B u r u' B2 u R2 F' B2 U2 R' L' B' L' F2 D' f' U' L2 B f U2 F2 r' R D R2 B2 R' D2
11. 53.22 F u' R u' U2 R' L B' F r B F2 D2 r D2 f U2 R' r' L' u R r u' B2 r2 u' r2 u' D L' f' U2 F' L' F2 B2 L2 F2 f2
12. 53.59 D2 r2 L2 B2 f R F' r L2 R' D' B' D2 F B R D' f U L2 U' L r B2 F f2 L2 u L' f' r' U2 F' r F' L2 B F' U2 D' 
yau is weird on 4x4


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 4x4 yau lel
> Session average: 53.54
> 1. 54.16 u D2 B L f2 r R' F L F2 D2 U r D B' f' U r' F2 f' L2 B r2 B' f2 D U' L2 f r2 f' F' U' D' f' U D r' R2 f2
> 2. 58.85 f L r' u2 D' R L' F' u D' U' R U' F2 f2 U2 B U2 F D2 U2 u' f2 F2 B' D' f' B F' u2 F' R' f' r2 U2 f2 r B' r' F2
> ...



Wow I just realised you use Hoya lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wow I just realised you use Hoya lol



wut

EDIT: 4x4 yau5
Session average: 57.15
1. 57.67 r' U u L u f R U D r' R2 U' u2 B2 f U' L F' R D2 r2 L' U' f' r f2 B L r2 D' R2 F L R D' L r' f F2 B'
2. 57.88 f2 r B' u2 U B2 D2 u' R D2 L2 B F f u2 U2 L r U2 u L2 U r2 F2 B2 R2 f' U2 B2 D' r' B U' r' L' F' R F' R' r'
3. 1:00.10 L2 U' B D B' r' L f' F U' r D2 L' u2 F f r2 u f2 B2 R' F R' f' L' B U2 L D f' R' r B2 F' R' B' f u U R2
4. 53.79 f' F L2 U2 u2 L' B' L f' F D' r' D f' B F2 L u2 R' L' D u' R' f U' R2 f' D2 F2 U r' F D L' R2 u' L D' L' F'
5. 56.50 B f u D2 f2 U2 D' L R' r2 D U' r' R F D r2 F2 U2 u' B2 r2 R F' f' R f2 F2 U2 L' D r R2 u2 L u' B' f L F2
6. 51.68 B' U' f2 R u' F f L D2 B2 L' f2 F2 r2 L R2 F r' B' F' U' R' F2 u B' L2 U r2 U' F B2 r2 B D u r B2 r F2 L'
7. 58.03 r F D' r2 R D' F' f u2 U2 D B R D' u B L2 U' B' r2 D' R2 U2 f F' R' F B2 r' u2 D2 r' U D2 R2 r2 B' f D L'
8. (50.97) R B' R L' D' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 B' U D' f' r' u2 L' f2 R2 U2 F2 U B' r2 f U2 R U2 R u2 U f' L' F R F2 B2 D' U
9. (1:04.72) u F2 R' U' r' R2 L' F2 r B u2 L2 f U' B2 D' F' L2 B2 u R' B L2 U R2 U2 R' f' L B u2 D R2 r2 L' f' F U' D R2
10. 59.01 U D2 L u' U' F2 L2 r2 f' L U' F2 L' B R U' L' F U' u2 F B R u' F' B R2 L' D f' D' r2 R U' u r U' D f L
11. 57.73 U2 f2 L F r F2 u2 R2 r L2 B' F U' D L D B2 f u' U2 r' U r' L U2 r2 L2 D2 r u' U f2 u2 r U F2 D r2 u' r2
12. 59.15 u2 f' r L2 R' u2 D' L2 R2 r2 F' B u2 f' D2 U' B' L2 u2 F D' F' L2 F D' B2 L2 f' D' U2 R D' R' u' B' f2 R' r U B2 


lol


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 8, 2015)

had some more fun with clocksim, catching up to my realclock times now 

*Single: 6.511*
*Average of 5: 7.789* [7.880 (7.224) 7.264 (9.200) 8.223]
*Average of 12: 8.540* [7.248 9.407 (10.679) 7.249 9.600 7.952 9.848 9.751 7.880 (7.224) 7.264 9.200]


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 8, 2015)

Good skewb average of 12 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-8
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 2.45
worst: 5.70

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 3.75)
best: 3.48 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 5
current: 4.65 (σ = 0.33)
best: 4.02 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 12
current: 4.37 (σ = 0.90)
best: 4.37 (σ = 0.90)

Average: 4.37 (σ = 0.90)
Mean: 4.19

Time List:
1. 3.36 B' U B' L B' L' R' L' 
2. 5.70 L' B' U' L' R B' U R U 
3. 5.42 L R L' U' R' U' B' U' 
4. 3.28 R B L R B L R L U' 
5. 2.45 L' U' B' L R' B' L U' R' 
6. 4.69 R B U' B' R' L' R' B U 
7. 4.10 U R L U' L R' U' L' R 
8. 4.80 U' L' U' B' L' U' R' B 
9. 4.89 R' U' B U' L' U' B' U L 
10. 3.13 R U' B' U' R' B' U B' L' 
11. DNF(8.08) R B L' R B' R L' U' L' 
12. 4.27 B L R' B' R U' L' R' L'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 8, 2015)

4x4 PBs yet again

ao5: 1:06.50
ao12: 1:09.06


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 8, 2015)

megaminx

1:25.15, 1:23.01, 1:30.53, 1:29.55, 1:20.67, 1:26.60, 1:27.92, 1:25.61, 1:24.87, (1:32.39), (1:20.38), 1:22.60 = *1:25.65 ao12*

edit: 1:28.78 ao50. rest in pepperonis sup-1:30


----------



## Chree (Jun 8, 2015)

Picked up my good ol' Zhanchi for a session on Saturday. Got a PB Ao5: 11.33, (17.42), 12.48, (10.99), 12.95 = 12.25

Went back to my Aolong v1 the next day and beat my PB Ao100 by 0.20: 14.42

Not sure which cube to use at C4S MOX 2015 now.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 8, 2015)

not too bad, shame about the 11.7, which probably cost me pb... still gj and both 7s were fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-8
avg of 12: 9.73

Time List:
1. 9.83 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B D2 L R' F2 U B2 F R F2 
2. (7.34) U2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L U L2 U R2 
3. 8.85 D2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' U' R' D2 B D' R2 F R' U L2 F2 
4. 9.98 L2 U F' U' R' U' D2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R 
5. 9.93 L' F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F' R F' L2 F' R' D' B R' 
6. 10.42 R' L' U D' R2 F' L' B L F2 D' R2 U D' L2 D2 B2 U' 
7. 9.47 U2 B2 L' F2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 R' B U' F D' B' U2 L' D F2 U2 
8. 9.08 U' R D L2 U2 L' D' U2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 
9. (13.83) L2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 F D2 U F D2 U L B' R2 D' U' R2 
10. 11.77 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B L' B2 F' L U B2 F D' R' 
11. 10.31 F D L B D' F' R' U' R2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 R 
12. 7.69 B2 D' B D' R B' U2 B' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 B2 U2 L


----------



## Atharva Shukla (Jun 8, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I am Finnish, European and World Champion and World Record holder in 3x3x3 with feet. Believe me ,it's a very useful skill! And I'm probably the only one who has got cuber's ankle.



*what is a cuber's ankle?*


----------



## mafergut (Jun 8, 2015)

Chree said:


> Picked up my good ol' Zhanchi for a session on Saturday. Got a PB Ao5: 11.33, (17.42), 12.48, (10.99), 12.95 = 12.25
> 
> Went back to my Aolong v1 the next day and beat my PB Ao100 by 0.20: 14.42
> 
> Not sure which cube to use at C4S MOX 2015 now.



It would make sense that you are a bit faster with the Zhanchi but more consistent with the Aolong v1. So it all depends on what you want to achieve at the comp.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 8, 2015)

40x40 sliding puzzle in *3:55:25.575*, *211827 moves*, *14.997tps*

lel?


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 40x40 sliding puzzle in *3:55:25.575*, *211827 moves*, *14.997tps*
> 
> lel?



Keep practising, only 23 minutes behind soup!


----------



## imvelox (Jun 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Keep practising, only 23 minutes behind soup!



Yeah but probably he has done it like 2 years ago :^)
Also some grids color are too similar, it's a nightmare sometimes, and solving with 1000+ tile values is terrible


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Yeah but probably he has done it like 2 years ago :^)
> Also some grids color are too similar, it's a nightmare sometimes, and *solving with 1000+ tile values is terrible*


To make it easier to find tiles, you could change the base to base 40 and then everything is two digits, first digit with row number and second digit with column number. I find it helpful on big puzzles (7x7+), though I've never done anything larger than 10x10.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2015)

2x2x2 Average of 5: 1.79

1. (1.17) R2 F U R' U' R2 U F2 U' 
2. 1.91 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F R2 U' 
3. (2.39) R2 U' F R' F2 R' F2 U F 
4. 1.88 U F' U' F U2 F2 R' F' R' 
5. 1.57 F2 U R F2 R F' R' F2 R 

The first and last were the only two I could one-look, sadly.



Spoiler: solutions



1. (1.17) R2 F U R' U' R2 U F2 U' 

y x U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U

2. 1.91 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F R2 U'

U2 F2 
R U R' U' R' F R F'

3. (2.39) R2 U' F R' F2 R' F2 U F 

z2 R U R U
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

4. 1.88 U F' U' F U2 F2 R' F' R' 

x' U' R' U R' U' R
F R U R' U' F' D'

5. 1.57 F2 U R F2 R F' R' F2 R 

x y' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 8, 2015)

3x3 PBs

8.403 AO12
9.107 AO100

Kinda crazy how close sub 9 is.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 8, 2015)

Official (technically unofficial comp) sub 14 Average and 2 sub 12 singles WCA scrambles


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-8
avg of 5: 40.64

Time List:
(46.86), 41.91, 42.59, 37.41, (35.15)

Just assembled and stickered my 55mm zhanchi, and I did some roux OH. im mlg at oh now :3


----------



## soup (Jun 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> Keep practising, only 23 minutes behind soup!



Sorry, that's no longer the case.




40x40 in 2:56:59.531 
:^)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Megaminx:

Had only a small handful of barely sub-2 averages at home (pb ao5 1:55), was averaging around 2:10. Only two sub-1:50 solves were 1:48 and 1:49. Cut-off at Canadian Open was 2:10. Three warm-up solves were 2:08, 2:08, 2:07.

Get called up for megaminx:
1:54 - sweet, am really really happy to destroy the cut-off
1:48 - wow 0.2 off of PB, best day ever
1:46 - unofficial PB, and it's official too! can't get any better than this
1:38 - I don't even understand what is happening
1:42 - speechless

1:45 official average, beating unofficial PB by 10 seconds.


----------



## cashis (Jun 9, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> Megaminx:
> 
> Had only a small handful of barely sub-2 averages at home (pb ao5 1:55), was averaging around 2:10. Only two sub-1:50 solves were 1:48 and 1:49. Cut-off at Canadian Open was 2:10. Three warm-up solves were 2:08, 2:08, 2:07.
> 
> ...



Wow. Gj!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2015)

whaaaaa
Average of 5: 10.42
1. (11.84) U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 F' U' R D2 R U' R U2 B L R2
2. 10.15 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 R F U F2 R' B' D F' R' D'
3. (8.23) R2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 D L F' D2 U' F L R U2 F2
4. 11.38 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U L D L F R' F D' F U' B2 D2
5. 9.73 B' D' R' L2 F D' F2 B' R B2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2


EDIT: WHAAAAAAAAAAA
Average of 12: 11.04
1. 10.38 D L' U' R2 B2 U2 D' F' D2 R' B' R2 F L2 B' R2 F R2 L2 D2 F'
2. 11.84 U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 F' U' R D2 R U' R U2 B L R2
3. 10.15 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 R F U F2 R' B' D F' R' D'
4. (8.23) R2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 D L F' D2 U' F L R U2 F2
5. 11.38 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U L D L F R' F D' F U' B2 D2
6. 9.73 B' D' R' L2 F D' F2 B' R B2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2
7. (12.83) R B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 F' U' B U B R2 F2 D2 L F'
8. 12.27 D2 L F2 L U2 L' D2 F2 R U2 L2 D' L2 R U' R U2 B' R2 U' F2
9. 12.20 U L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L B L' R B U B2 D' B' L2
10. 10.56 U2 L2 F U' F' B' R D' L' D' R' U2 B2 R L2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 R'
11. 10.72 B2 L2 F' R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 R F' L D F' R2 B2 D2 F' L'
12. 11.15 D2 F' R2 F' D' B' R F' D' L' F' D2 R2 L2 F' B2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2


----------



## cashis (Jun 9, 2015)

come on, sub 10 ao5 plz


----------



## qqwref (Jun 9, 2015)

Average of 5: 1:10.83
(1:23.56), 1:05.37, 1:17.70, (1:05.13), 1:09.41+


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 9, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Average of 5: 1:10.83
> (1:23.56), 1:05.37, 1:17.70, (1:05.13), 1:09.41+



what is this


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2015)

Some yau5 solves

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-9
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1:27.22
worst: 2:48.36

mean of 3
current: 1:51.60 (σ = 4.83)
best: 1:32.61 (σ = 4.04)

avg of 5
current: 1:48.29 (σ = 1.05)
best: 1:32.61 (σ = 4.04)

avg of 12
current: 1:45.01 (σ = 7.19)
best: 1:38.52 (σ = 7.24)

avg of 50
current: 1:48.41 (σ = 7.72)
best: 1:45.76 (σ = 8.16)

avg of 100
current: 1:47.11 (σ = 8.27)
best: 1:47.11 (σ = 8.27)

Average: 1:47.11 (σ = 8.27)
Mean: 1:47.83

Kinda fun. I accidentally used redux for 3 solves lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2015)

yay stuf
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.23
worst time: 16.13

current avg5: 11.92 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 10.42 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 11.69 (σ = 1.14)
best avg12: 11.04 (σ = 0.88)

current avg50: 11.91 (σ = 1.19)
best avg50: 11.74 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 11.92 (σ = 1.26)
best avg100: 11.92 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 11.92 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 11.95


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2015)

9.29 3x3 single fullstep with V perm
third fastest ever, fastest fullstep 


Spoiler



U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U2 L' R D L2 R B D2 B L D' 

y2 
R U' F' Lw2 // xcross
R U2 R' U2 R U R' // second pair
y2 U R' U R U' R' U' R // third pair
R U R' U R U R' // fourth pair
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL

52 moves/9.29 = 5.6 tps


I might have executed the R U2 R' in the second pair as R U R' R U R'...


also had another sub-10 earlier today with an OLL skip + J perm


----------



## Genesis (Jun 9, 2015)

3x3 ZZ
5/12/25
15.08/16.04/18.54


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

8.87 Full step
Scramble: L' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B F' R2 D2 U' L2 F' D R F D' L2
Inspection : x2
D F' L D' R' D / Cross
R U' R' / First Pair
L' U L2 U' L' / Second Pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R / Third Pair 
U' L' U' L / Fourth Pair 
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R / OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' / PLL
51 moves / 8.87 = 6.43 TPS


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2015)

pyra yay?
stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.36
worst time: 19.32

current avg5: 9.78 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 8.36 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 9.95 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 9.17 (σ = 1.74)

current avg50: 10.43 (σ = 2.23)
best avg50: 10.43 (σ = 2.23)

session avg: 10.43 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 10.58


----------



## qqwref (Jun 9, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> what is this


Megaminx


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 9, 2015)

pyraminx

milestone broken! 
4.47, (8.13), 5.78, 5.47, 5.81, 5.50, (3.83), 5.11, 6.19, 4.11, 4.80, 4.30 = *5.15 ao12*

*5.69 ao50, 5.90 ao100*


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2015)

skewb wut

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-9
solves/total: 298/298

single
best: 3.25
worst: 33.99

mean of 3
current: 9.18 (σ = 1.47)
best: 4.33 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 5
current: 9.18 (σ = 1.47)
best: 4.55 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 8.06 (σ = 1.67)
best: 5.27 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 50
current: 6.94 (σ = 1.25)
best: 5.76 (σ = 1.15)

avg of 100
current: 6.81 (σ = 1.41)
best: 5.97 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 6.38 (σ = 1.30)
Mean: 6.56

PB avg100


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;hIiIffYJHBw]http://youtu.be/hIiIffYJHBw[/video]
Exactly 10.00 on cam


----------



## clotito14 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just started speedcubing about a year ago and today I got a 14.31 second 3x3 single!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 9, 2015)

megaminx

another milestone broken, sub-90 ao100! 

1:21.44, 1:22.60, (1:22.85), 1:20.81, (1:19.70) = *1:21.62 ao5*
(1:17.57), (1:46.10), 1:23.26, 1:30.47, 1:27.34, 1:21.53, 1:18.88, 1:25.58, 1:24.92, 1:21.26, 1:20.09, 1:25.82 = *1:23.92 ao12*

*1:28.05 ao50, 1:28.91 ao100*


----------



## Torch (Jun 9, 2015)

2x2 PBs:

3.22 avg5
3.76 avg12
4.32 avg100


----------



## Genesis (Jun 10, 2015)

3Bld success, first try since official attempt


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 3Bld success, first try since official attempt



NR pls


----------



## Genesis (Jun 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> NR pls



Oh please, you know how not easy it is...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2015)

wha
Average of 5: 10.05
1. 9.36 L' D2 B D2 B' U R2 D F' L' B U' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U'
2. (12.94) D L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R' U F2 L B R' F' U F2 D U'
3. (8.37) F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' R' D' R B U' F2 D' R' D' B2
4. 10.25 L2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' D B2 L' F D B L2 B R' D'
5. 10.55 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L B2 F2 R' U R' B' U2 L


----------



## Genesis (Jun 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> wha
> Average of 5: 10.05
> 1. 9.36 L' D2 B D2 B' U R2 D F' L' B U' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U'
> 2. (12.94) D L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R' U F2 L B R' F' U F2 D U'
> ...



No sub 10


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2015)

yayyyyy
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.37
worst time: 17.15

current avg5: 11.01 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 10.05 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 11.19 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 10.98 (σ = 1.01)

current avg50: 11.73 (σ = 0.96)
best avg50: 11.73 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 11.77 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 11.77 (σ = 1.14)

session avg: 11.77 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 11.85


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> yayyyyy
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 8.37
> ...



pls don't get faster than me


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> pls don't get faster than me



>


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 10, 2015)

...how exactly did stealing guysensei's avatar start? It's easy to tell if it's sideways, but sometime people directly copy the avatar without rotating it and I always think it's him when it's not. xD It's weird seeing two people with that avatar talking to each other.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> ...how exactly did stealing guysensei's avatar start? It's easy to tell if it's sideways, but sometime people directly copy the avatar without rotating it and I always think it's him when it's not. xD It's weird seeing two people with that avatar talking to each other.



Somebody took that picture of me and I made it my avatar because I thought it looked funny, then Genesis decided to use it, then someone said 'one of you change your profile pics please, it's hard to distinguish', and then more and more people used it. I don't even know why


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Somebody took that picture of me and I made it my avatar because I thought it looked funny, then Genesis decided to use it, then someone said 'one of you change your profile pics please, it's hard to distinguish', and then more and more people used it. I don't even know why


*changes profile picture* xD


----------



## Username (Jun 10, 2015)

40.73 4x4 ao12


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-10
avg of 12: 9.57

Time List:
1. 8.20 R' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 F' L D2 R2 B' D' U B U2 L2 
2. 9.30 D2 F' R2 B L2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' D' F2 L' U L B L2 U L' 
3. 10.04 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 B F' D' F' R2 B R' B' L' D 
4. 10.18 B D' F' L2 F' R U L' B2 D' F2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 
5. 9.16 B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' B' R' D' U F R' D' U' L 
6. 10.29 B2 F2 R' D2 L' R' D2 R U2 R' U' F L R B' D2 B2 F' L' F' 
7. 7.35 D' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 R D F L' R2 B 
8. 10.75 L U R2 F' R B2 L' B U' D L2 B D2 F D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 
9. (6.30) U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R B' L' U2 L' D' R' F' R U 
10. (10.82) L' B2 F2 L F2 U2 L' R U2 R B2 D' R F2 R' D' R F' U' R 
11. 9.74 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 F' L U' R' F2 R2 F2 
12. 10.71 U2 L2 B' F' U2 F D2 B L2 U2 F' R B F' R F2 D U L U' L2

2nd best avg12 ever. 4th best single I think


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Somebody took that picture of me and I made it my avatar because I thought it looked funny, then Genesis decided to use it, then someone said 'one of you change your profile pics please, it's hard to distinguish', and then more and more people used it. I don't even know why



Ok so now you blame it on me?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ok so now you blame it on me?



No, more of that one person who replied to you with a flipped picture of me saying 'at least mine is distinguishable'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> No, more of that one person who replied to you with a flipped picture of me saying 'at least mine is distinguishable'



Haha lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 10, 2015)

7.34 3x3 Single pll skip First solve of the day lel, messed up oll, should have been 6.5ish


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 10, 2015)

9.74 ao 12
9.93 ao 50
9.97 ao 100
SSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

+ a cool 7.75 single:

U2 R B' R L U' R2 B' D' F U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2

z y' //inspection
F M r' F //FB
U R2 U2 R' U2 R U r' U' r U2 R M U' R' //SB
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 r' //CMLL
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M' //LSE

45 STM/7.75 sec=5.8 TPS pree good...


----------



## cashis (Jun 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 9.74 ao 12
> 9.93 ao 50
> 9.97 ao 100
> SSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Sucks about the long CMLL


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 10, 2015)

New 4x4 PB!! I have been at the 1:45 barrier for the longest time and the first 5 solves for 4x4 this morning were:
1:30.00 (lucky time!!)
1:31.51
1:28.06
1:36.01
1::35.14= 1:34.22 Ao5. 
Pretty good considering when I was practicing yesterday, I couldn't get a sub 1:40 solve! Now I have to work towards sub-1.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 9.74 ao 12
> 9.93 ao 50
> 9.97 ao 100
> SSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Nice! You've been improving a lot lately


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 10, 2015)

cashis said:


> Sucks about the long CMLL



Yeah couldve been sub 7...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2015)

yay pyra
stats: (hide)
number of times: 56/56
best time: 3.72
worst time: 18.74

current avg5: 8.11 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 8.04 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 9.52 (σ = 1.81)
best avg12: 8.69 (σ = 1.33)

current avg50: 9.88 (σ = 2.11)
best avg50: 9.86 (σ = 2.11)

session avg: 9.93 (σ = 2.24)
session mean: 10.02

Keyhole is weird, how does one put in the last bottom edge?


----------



## TDM (Jun 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Keyhole is weird, how does one put in the last bottom edge?


R L R' L' or L' R' L R


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 10, 2015)

Clocky goodness:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 6.02
worst time: 8.62

current mo3: 7.83 (σ = 0.54)
best mo3: 7.11 (σ = 1.03)

current avg5: 7.79 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 7.63 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 7.82 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.82 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 7.82 (σ = 0.42)
session mean: 7.74


7.96, 7.70, 8.08, 7.22, (6.02), 8.33, (8.62), 8.06, 7.35, 7.24, 8.29, 7.97


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 10, 2015)

Clocky goodness:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 6.02
worst time: 8.62

current mo3: 7.83 (σ = 0.54)
best mo3: 7.11 (σ = 1.03)

current avg5: 7.79 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 7.63 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 7.82 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.82 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 7.82 (σ = 0.42)
session mean: 7.74


7.96, 7.70, 8.08, 7.22, (6.02), 8.33, (8.62), 8.06, 7.35, 7.24, 8.29, 7.97


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 9.74 ao 12
> 9.93 ao 50
> 9.97 ao 100
> SSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



My accomplishment is losing to you >)))


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 10, 2015)

7.30 pllskip, lost the scramble, but it was a very bad f2l...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 10, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> My accomplishment is losing to you >)))



haha beat you to it! i told u it would be before july first! sub 10 ao 100 in 11 months 1 week 3 days.


----------



## cashis (Jun 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> sub 10 ao 100 in 11 months 1 week 3 days.



I'd be willing to bet you're the quickest to get a sub 10 ao100.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 10, 2015)

cashis said:


> I'd be willing to bet you're the quickest to get a sub 10 ao100.



Maybe, but my money is on Monsieur Lejeune.


----------



## cashis (Jun 10, 2015)

Hmm. I'll ask, though I still bet you'd win


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Maybe, but my money is on Monsieur Lejeune.



Don't you mean MANSOUR LeJeune?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Don't you mean MANSOUR LeJeune?!?!?!?!?!?!



lolololol hahahaha thats sooooo goood


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-10
avg of 5: 10.848

Time List:
1. (8.847) D2 B R2 B D2 B R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U R' D' R2 F2 D2 R B U B2 
2. 11.665 L2 B' D' L F' D2 L B2 D' B2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 R U2 R2 
3. (14.991) R2 U R2 U D F R' U D' F R2 F B2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R 
4. 10.928 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B' L2 B D F' L' B' D' B F2 
5. 9.952 U' L' F2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 D R F' U L2 D R' D' B2

Whaaaaat that was pretty crazy. Crushed my pb by a lot.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2015)

5. 9.73 B R' U' R2 L' B U2 D2 R' U D2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D' F2

Nothing special, but it had the 7.08 LL


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 11, 2015)

number of times: 500/500
best time: 1.45
worst time: 13.91

current avg5: 5.64 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 4.18 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 5.93 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 4.75 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 6.02 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 5.75 (σ = 0.79)

session avg: 5.97 (σ = 0.89)
session mean: 6.00

Wut...before this my pb ao100 was around 6.20ish.
Also pb ao5 and ao12
1.45 was a 4-mover (R U' R U2), but I didn't predict the LL skip, or it could have been my first sub-1


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 11, 2015)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
Average of 5: 9.67
1. 9.69 B D B L F' L2 F2 R2 D B L F2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2
2. 10.02 B2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D2 L F R' B' U' F L2 D2 B' F
3. 9.31 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B D F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R'
4. (13.05) U' B2 U F2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B U B2 F R U' L' F L' U'
5. (9.07) U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D U2 R U2 F L R' B R' F'


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> Average of 5: 9.67
> 1. 9.69 B D B L F' L2 F2 R2 D B L F2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2
> 2. 10.02 B2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D2 L F R' B' U' F L2 D2 B' F
> ...



Nice!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> Average of 5: 9.67
> 1. 9.69 B D B L F' L2 F2 R2 D B L F2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2
> 2. 10.02 B2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D2 L F R' B' U' F L2 D2 B' F
> ...



You made it! Nice!! 


Spoiler



*thinks back to when I was close to as fast as you* 
Hmm... those were good times. *sigh* xD


----------



## cashis (Jun 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> Average of 5: 9.67
> 1. 9.69 B D B L F' L2 F2 R2 D B L F2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2
> 2. 10.02 B2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D2 L F R' B' U' F L2 D2 B' F
> ...


Race you to ao12


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jun 11, 2015)

i just solved a cube for the first time without the move sheet!

it was around 5 minutes, but is there a faster way to Ri Di R D? i think if you turn the cube around (so the yellow corners are on the bottom) it would be much faster, what do you guys think??

my name is Lyn by the way! nice to meet you <3


----------



## TDM (Jun 11, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> i just solved a cube for the first time without the move sheet!
> 
> it was around 5 minutes, but is there a faster way to Ri Di R D? i think if you turn the cube around (so the yellow corners are on the bottom) it would be much faster, what do you guys think??
> 
> my name is Lyn by the way! nice to meet you <3


Hi, welcome to the forums! Yes, it's faster to turn the cube around so the corners are on the bottom.

You might also want to look at badmephisto's beginner's method, since it makes other things easier to learn. You can find more information about improving here.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 11, 2015)

9.60 3x3 single!!! Scramble: R' D B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' L D' F' U2 F2 D2 U F


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 11, 2015)

*3x3 PB 
Ao5 *
1 19.18s D' R' F2 U2 R' F L F R2 D R' U2 F2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 D F D' F' L 
2 25.89s B R B' R2 D' L2 B D' B' U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' U' F L' B' D2 L2 F2 D' L' 
3 25.86s F' D R' B2 U' L' D' R2 U R2 F R D2 L2 F R B' L F2 D2 L2 F D' F D2 
4 24.18s F' U' F2 U' F' U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L' B' R2 U2 F L2 B U' B' R' U F 
5 25.44s F D' F R U' R' B' L' B2 L2 B' U2 B D F2 D' R F2 L' B' R2 B2 L' F D'

*Single *
1 16.50s R F' U' B U B R' D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F R D' L2 B2 L F' L D2 R F


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 11, 2015)

avg50 and avg100 PB's!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.179
worst time: 11.744

current mo3: 9.151 (σ = 1.00)
best mo3: 8.263 (σ = 0.59)

current avg5: 9.145 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 8.365 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 9.313 (σ = 0.44)
best avg12: 8.918 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 9.423 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 9.320 (σ = 0.72)

current avg100: 9.398 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 9.398 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.398 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.377

9.102, 7.656, 9.465, 9.910, 10.040, 10.639, 8.608, 8.580, 10.693, 9.280, 9.200, 10.379, 9.471, 9.408, 11.744, 10.184, 9.614, 9.698, 8.750, 7.824, 8.520, 10.040, 7.720, 9.550, 8.681, 10.484, 10.444, 8.017, 7.652, 9.637, 10.305, 9.045, 9.721, 9.902, 9.105, 8.618, 8.688, 9.645, 9.081, 10.043, 9.296, 8.883, 9.840, 7.179, 10.260, 10.478, 8.520, 9.399, 10.172, 8.925, 8.475, 8.716, 7.599, 9.824, 9.849, 9.688, 10.083, 9.163, 9.933, 10.046, 9.772, 10.022, 9.913, 10.663, 8.345, 10.561, 9.522, 9.379, 9.871, 10.040, 10.312, 7.475, 9.662, 9.528, 9.456, 9.748, 8.967, 9.977, 8.376, 8.114, 9.340, 9.666, 9.690, 9.222, 9.800, 9.060, 8.259, 9.656, 8.895, 8.969, 9.360, 9.046, 9.244, 10.611, 10.069, 9.226, 8.979, 8.115, 10.110, 9.229 

I had 7, 7 single in 100 solves


----------



## Ollie (Jun 11, 2015)

2x2x2 Ao100 2.95
4x4x4 Ao12 1:01.16


----------



## Torch (Jun 11, 2015)

4x4 PBs:

Single: 49.13
avg5: 56.88
avg12: 1:00.70
avg100: 1:03.77


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 12, 2015)

AWWWWWWWW
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-11
avg of 5: 8.01

Time List:
1. (7.25) R F B D L F' L2 F R' F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 
2. 7.84 R U2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B R' B2 R2 U F D2 U2 
3. 8.40 F R F2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 F' R' D' F R' F' L B2 R' 
4. (8.58) R U' L' F' U2 F D R' F' L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F R 
5. 7.80 L' B2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L U B' L' F2 R' D' L' F2


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2x2x2 Ao100 2.95
> 4x4x4 Ao12 1:01.16



I'm curious, how does your normal 4x4 speedsolve time compare with your 4BLD execution time?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 12, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Average: *31.18*





Yummy Yummy OH PBs and a sub 30 Ao100!!!! (I was at 30.00 on my last solve.... so nerve wracking)

best time: *16.58*!!!!
worst time: 46.11

current avg5: 28.70 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: *25.79* (σ = 1.70)

current avg12: 30.35 (σ = 3.44)
best avg12: 27.68 (σ = 2.82)

current avg100: 29.99 (σ = 3.44)
best avg100: *29.99* (σ = 3.44)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 12, 2015)

2.108 2x2 AO12. pretty unexpected



Spoiler: Scrambles



1.074 U R F U' F R F2 U' R'
1.954 R U2 F R' U' F' R F2 R2
2.196 F R' U R2 U2 R' F R' U
2.817 R2 U2 F R U2 F' R U R2 U2
2.445 F' U' R U R F2 U' R2 U
2.152 R' F2 R F R' F2 R' U' R2
1.744 U2 F R F R' U R' F' U
2.746 F R2 U F' U2 F R2 U'
1.747 F' U F' R U' R2 F R F2 U'
1.878 U' F R F R2 U' R F R2
3.921 F' R' F R U R U2 F'
1.409 F R2 U R F R2 F U' R'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 2.108 2x2 AO12. pretty unexpected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many were one looked?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 12, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> How many were one looked?



8/12


----------



## Iggy (Jun 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 2.108 2x2 AO12. pretty unexpected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice, sub my PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 12, 2015)

7.551 and 7.553 3x3 fullstep singles, one with vperm... but still pretty good  sub8s are getting quite common now


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 12, 2015)

10.37 pb Ao5 TWO counting sub 10 )))))


----------



## cashis (Jun 12, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 10.37 pb Ao5 TWO counting sub 10 )))))



Almost there!!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 12, 2015)

11.08 pb Ao12 
Suck it Ross >:{|


----------



## United Thought (Jun 12, 2015)

OMG!!! First sub 10!!!!!!

LL was U' 

9.52: U' B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D U' L F2 D' F' D' F D' 

ss of timer:


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 12, 2015)

HOLY TPS WHAT HAVE WE HERE???!!!!!!????!!!

8.24

R L U D F2 D F R2 B' R D2 R' L2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 

y'
D U' R B2
R' U M' U R U R M U r U' r' U2 M' U2 r' U' R
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2

57 STM / 8.24 s = 6.9 TPS

WHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lejitcuber (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes! first sub-10 ao50 9.83

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-12
avg of 50: 9.83

Time List:
1. 10.65 B' U2 R U R B2 U' B' R' B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 
2. 11.50 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 B' R' D' L B2 D U2 R' F L2 
3. (12.95) F2 D2 L B2 R F2 L R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U L F U2 L' B 
4. 11.85 B' F' U2 B D2 U2 B R2 B' D2 L D' U' R' B' D2 U2 B2 D' 
5. 8.29 U D2 B' R2 L2 B' L' D' L B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 
6. 9.61 F U' L F2 U' B' D2 R' U' B2 U B2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 
7. 10.95 U' F D L D R' D F' L' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 D B2 
8. 10.43 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U F2 B L' B' L' D' R' U' L' F U 
9. 8.52 R2 F' B' U2 R F' L U R2 D L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 L2 B R2 B' U2 
10. (8.03) D' F' R2 U R2 U R' B' F2 L D2 R' L2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2 L F' 
11. 10.69 L2 D B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L D2 B' L' R2 F' R' U B2 R2 
12. 10.78 U2 B2 L B U2 F' U D' R L2 F2 R L2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' U 
13. 9.43 L U F D L2 D' R B D F2 L2 F B D2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 
14. 9.38 B' D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 L' F D U2 R' F2 L2 R B' L 
15. 8.37 U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D' B' R D L' U' R B2 D2 L2 F' 
16. (7.70) F' R F2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 L U B D' U' B2 L D2 U' 
17. 8.14 R2 B U2 B' U2 B L2 B L2 D2 U2 L B2 F U B' U' R' D' B' 
18. 10.16 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F R2 F D2 L D' L' R' D2 B2 F R' B2 D' 
19. 8.13 L D2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L B U2 F' U' R' D B D L' U' 
20. 9.53 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F D B U2 F2 R' F' L2 B U 
21. 10.02+ F' D R' B' R U' F' R' U2 B U2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 B2 R2 D 
22. (14.74) R' D' B L2 B' L' U L' B U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 
23. 10.13 F' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 L2 R D2 L' F D' R2 F' L R D' R2 
24. 9.12 D R2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U' F' D B' D U L R U 
25. 10.08 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U R2 D F L' F2 R B R2 D' U' L2 B' 
26. 9.03 D2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 R' B D2 B U' L' R B' U F' 
27. (16.06) B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B L D' U' B' L' F R F U' 
28. 9.69 R F2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U B' R F R D U' R U' F2 
29. 10.47 L2 U R2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F' R B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B L' R' U2 
30. 9.91 F2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R B L' F' L2 R' D' L' U2 B' 
31. 9.70 L F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' R' B2 L2 D2 B' L' R' B2 F 
32. 9.75 L U' F2 D U' F2 L2 D L2 D F D' L R2 F' U L D' U' 
33. 10.06 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 D' B2 D' L' D R B L U' 
34. 9.44 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B L F' D' L U' R' B2 L' D' 
35. 10.45 R' B R F2 D F' U2 F' R' B2 D2 F' B' D2 L2 D2 F R2 B U2 
36. 9.99 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D F' R' B' F L B' D B 
37. 8.64 L' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 F D2 L2 B D2 U2 R U B F2 R2 U' R B2 U' 
38. 9.10 F' L2 U D' B' D2 F2 L' F D2 F2 U2 B2 R' L' B2 L D2 L' U2 
39. 9.88 R' U2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D L F2 L R F R D' L' 
40. 9.09 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' L F R2 D U2 R' F2 L' B 
41. 9.59 D' R F' R L' D2 F' R D2 B' R2 D F2 R2 U2 D F2 D R2 D' 
42. 9.57 U F R2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 B D2 F L2 D L2 D R B F' L D' F 
43. 11.16 L U2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F' R' U' B' U2 L' D2 R' F' 
44. 11.91 F R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' U2 R2 U F2 L D L2 R' 
45. 9.69 F' B2 L D L B R B' D2 L B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 
46. (7.23) F L2 D L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R D' L2 B' U' R F2 L R2 
47. 10.13 L B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' U R B' D U' B F D' L2 
48. 10.29 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' L U2 F L' R2 F L2 R2 D2 U 
49. 9.81 U D2 R2 B D2 R2 B L2 D2 F R2 U R2 B' R' B L B F' 
50. 9.44 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F U' F2 D2 B' U2 F U R F2 U


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 12, 2015)

WHYYYYYYY WHYYYY U DO THIS TO ME!!!!!!! WHERE IS MY SUB 9 AO 5!!!!!!!!!!11

1. 7.73 U2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R U F U B2 U' 
2. 8.58 R F2 D L2 U B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' F D' U2 F2 L2 R D' B F 
3. 11.34 D L2 R U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 D2 R B D L2 B F R B2 U F' 
4. 11.01 R2 D' B2 R2 D U2 L2 U F2 U' F L D B2 F L B' D R2 U' 
5. 9.47 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U F' U2 B L D R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 12, 2015)

Did some 4x4 OH today... I'm getting pretty decent at it 

2:08.56 (OLL and PLL parity!) + 2:04.04 (OLL parity) +1:57.54 (OLL parity) 

PB single 1:57.54, and PB mo3 2:03.38!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 13, 2015)

number of times: 199/200
best time: 4.63
worst time: 19.84

current avg5: 11.28 (σ = 1.39)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 2.75)

current avg12: 11.15 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 9.32 (σ = 1.87)

current avg100: 11.67 (σ = 2.63)
best avg100: 11.25 (σ = 2.59)

session avg: 11.62 (σ = 2.49)
session mean: 11.62

Pyraminx...haven't touched it in several months, when my pb ao5 wasn't yet sub-10, then this happens today.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 13, 2015)

2x2 AO5: 1.787

1.984 U2 R U2 R F U2 F U R' U'
1.186 R U2 R' F' U R' U2 F
1.866 R' U' F' R U2 R U R
1.512 U' F2 R2 U R F U2 R2 U'
2.585 R' F' R' F U2 R' U' F2 U

All 1 Looked.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 13, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Did some 4x4 OH today... I'm getting pretty decent at it
> 
> 2:08.56 (OLL and PLL parity!) + 2:04.04 (OLL parity) +1:57.54 (OLL parity)
> 
> PB single 1:57.54, and PB mo3 2:03.38!





Ooh, also some new 2H PBs now!
Average of 5: 49.26 seconds (Sub-50 wat) 
Average of 12: 51.33 seconds 

Times: 47.54 + 46.80 + 45.02 + 53.45 + 54.09 + 55.09 + 51.40 + (43.02) + (60.09) + 53.88 + 57.38 + 48.69


43.02 is my second best solve ever (The best is a 38 second solve that I still don't know how I managed to get). As you can see I'm highly inconsistent though...
What I did differently on this average than on others is really just turning fast and trying to look ahead more during cross edges step (I hate the cross step -_-).


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 13, 2015)

hahah
Average of 5: 9.99
1. 9.19 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L' U2 B L' R D' U' L' B2 R2 U' B'
2. (11.62) D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 L B' D' F2 L2 D' L D L2 R'
3. 10.51 L U2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 U F L2 F' D' R2 U2 R'
4. (8.94) U' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L F L2 R' D U2 R' D F R
5. 10.26 F' R D B D' F L F' U' R' U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 F'

EDIT: Hahahahah
Average of 12: 10.72
1. 9.19 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L' U2 B L' R D' U' L' B2 R2 U' B'
2. 11.62 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 L B' D' F2 L2 D' L D L2 R'
3. 10.51 L U2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 U F L2 F' D' R2 U2 R'
4. (8.94) U' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L F L2 R' D U2 R' D F R
5. 10.26 F' R D B D' F L F' U' R' U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 F'
6. 9.97 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 F' L2 U' L B' R2 U2 F' U L2 F U'
7. 9.85 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 R U' B L2 F' D' R B2 F2 U'
8. 12.01 U' L' F2 D' F2 U' R' D2 F' R F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' B' D2
9. (14.59) B R2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 U' L' R' B2 F U2 B' U R'
10. 12.01 U' F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L D F' R2 U2 F' L U L' F2
11. 12.77 L F2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 R D2 R2 D' B L2 U L' B2 F' R D U'
12. 9.04 B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 L B D2 B' F D' U R F' R'


EDITEDIT: 11.53 ao50, 11.69 ao100


----------



## Iggy (Jun 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> hahah
> Average of 5: 9.99
> 1. 9.19 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L' U2 B L' R D' U' L' B2 R2 U' B'
> 2. (11.62) D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 L B' D' F2 L2 D' L D L2 R'
> ...



Wow gj


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2015)

Third Roux solve (except weekly comp) in a week:
3. 8.51 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 R D L2 B L2 D2 B' F2 D U2



Spoiler



y // Inspection
B' // F2B-1 (1/1)
U' R' U M F // F2B-2 (5/6)
U2 r' U' F R2 F' // F2B-3 (6/12)
R' F R' F' R U' R // F2B-4 (7/19)
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' // CMLL (10/29)
U' M' U' M // EO (4/33)
U M' U2 M U' M2 // ULUR (6/39)
U M U2 M U2 // EP (5/44)

5.17 TPS with two big pauses (after F2B-3 and F2B-4).


----------



## Username (Jun 13, 2015)

41.63 NR 4x4 Average


----------



## Iggy (Jun 13, 2015)

Username said:


> 41.63 NR 4x4 Average



Nice


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wow gj



one day i will be as fast as you.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 13, 2015)

PB average of 12 and GJ single.
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-13
solves/total: 12/12


Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-13
solves/total: 12/12


single
best: 8.84
worst: 16.40

mean of 3
current: 11.31 (σ = 2.22)
best: 10.74 (σ = 1.89)

avg of 5
current: 11.79 (σ = 0.94)
best: 11.79 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 12
current: 12.22 (σ = 0.75)
best: 12.22 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 12.22 (σ = 0.75)
Mean: 12.28

Time List:
1. 11.48 L' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' B' R' D F' R' B' D' L2 R' 
2. 12.46 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R U L2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 D' F' 
3. 11.94 B' D' L2 F' R U L' F U F U2 R2 L2 F L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 
4. 16.40 U' L2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 U R2 B' U2 L2 R F D U' B R2 
5. 12.10 R2 U' L' U' D F' L B R U2 D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L F2 R' B2 U 
6. 12.42 U2 D' R' L F R' D' F2 U' B' U2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 R' L' D2 
7. 13.28 U L U' D' B D' B R' D' R2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F 
8. 10.77 D2 F' L D' B D' B' U2 L R2 F D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 
9. 12.62 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U R2 B' L B R D L B L2 D L 
10. 8.84 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 U B' L' R2 F D' B' R U F' 
11. 13.13 U2 D' L F D L B' R D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L' 
12. 11.97 D' U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B' R2 B F2 U B F L B D2

best: 8.84
worst: 16.40


mean of 3
current: 11.31 (σ = 2.22)
best: 10.74 (σ = 1.89)

avg of 5
current: 11.79 (σ = 0.94)
best: 11.79 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 12
current: 12.22 (σ = 0.75)
best: 12.22 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 12.22 (σ = 0.75)
Mean: 12.28

Time List:
1. 11.48 L' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' B' R' D F' R' B' D' L2 R' 
2. 12.46 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R U L2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 D' F' 
3. 11.94 B' D' L2 F' R U L' F U F U2 R2 L2 F L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 
4. 16.40 U' L2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 U R2 B' U2 L2 R F D U' B R2 
5. 12.10 R2 U' L' U' D F' L B R U2 D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L F2 R' B2 U 
6. 12.42 U2 D' R' L F R' D' F2 U' B' U2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 R' L' D2 
7. 13.28 U L U' D' B D' B R' D' R2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F 
8. 10.77 D2 F' L D' B D' B' U2 L R2 F D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 
9. 12.62 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U R2 B' L B R D L B L2 D L 
10. 8.84 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 U B' L' R2 F D' B' R U F' 
11. 13.13 U2 D' L F D L B' R D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L' 
12. 11.97 D' U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B' R2 B F2 U B F L B D2


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2015)

4x4x4 with 5 methods

50.04, 1:02.10, 1:09.96, 1:12.70, 1:08.21 = 1:06.76 ao5
yau, k4, redux, hoya, meyer

this was fun  meyer pb by a considerable amount probably


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 4x4x4 with 5 methods
> 
> 50.04, 1:02.10, 1:09.96, 1:12.70, 1:08.21 = 1:06.76 ao5
> yau, k4, redux, hoya, meyer
> ...


46.51, 1:08.30, 1:00.15, 58.97, 1:06.26 = 1:01.79


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> 46.51, 1:08.30, 1:00.15, 58.97, 1:06.26 = 1:01.79



damn, nice... i feel like i'd need to actually sink some time into hoya to match that, and then also have a fairly lucky k4 solve


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> damn, nice... i feel like i'd need to actually sink some time into hoya to match that, and then also have a fairly lucky k4 solve


My K4 solve was very lucky, one or two edge comms then 2-flip. My K4 ELL is awful. But I also need to practise Hoya more, since I think it's slower than my reduction and Meyer.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 13, 2015)

50.83 5x5 single.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> My K4 solve was very lucky, one or two edge comms then 2-flip. My K4 ELL is awful. But I also need to practise Hoya more, since I think it's slower than my reduction and Meyer.



yeah, meyer is definitely my worst, followed by hoya  the only reason my meyer solve in that average was so good is that i accidentally solved DF and DB whilst doing second block, and LL was 8 move T -> PP -> Z perm xD
we should do some team solving with different methods at TGN, we're pretty similarly matched so i think it would be fun


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 13, 2015)

3x3: great avg12, but still too inconsistent...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-13
avg of 12: 9.77

Time List:
1. (8.34) D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 D B2 L' B F2 L2 D' R' F' D2 B2 R' 
2. 9.33 D B F L2 D2 B U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B U' B' R' D' R2 D2 U R2 
3. (15.28) U2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F L D' L2 D2 F' R D U2 
4. 8.70 B D2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 R B' D2 R B' U F' R D B 
5. 10.29 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B L B D2 R F2 D' R B' R' 
6. 10.41 U D2 R' F' D2 L B D' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R B' 
7. 9.99 U' L B2 U F2 U2 D B L' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 
8. 9.61 R2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' U' B D F L U R B2 D R 
9. 9.06 B R D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R F2 D L B U' L R D' F' L 
10. 10.74 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U F2 B' R' U F L F D R B2 D 
11. 10.48 B' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L B R D2 F2 D' L R2 D2 
12. 9.06 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 R U' F U2 L2 R F'


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> yeah, meyer is definitely my worst, followed by hoya  the only reason my meyer solve in that average was so good is that i accidentally solved DF and DB whilst doing second block, and LL was 8 move T -> PP -> Z perm xD
> we should do some team solving with different methods at TGN, we're pretty similarly matched so i think it would be fun


Meyer's such a nice method though  I think the first block does take some practise though. I'm still terrible at it.

Sure, if I go. There's a chance I might not be able to make it, but hopefully I'll be there.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 13, 2015)

9.16 avg 50 non rolled, wuuuuuut


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sam Nave NAR square 1 single 9.70

Nice


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> Meyer's such a nice method though  I think the first block does take some practise though. I'm still terrible at it.
> 
> Sure, if I go. There's a chance I might not be able to make it, but hopefully I'll be there.



sure it is, but a) i've done like 20 solves with it so I haven't gotten used to M slice pairing yet, and b) my roux finish is terrible


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> sure it is, but a) i've done like 20 solves with it so I haven't gotten used to M slice pairing yet, and b) my roux finish is terrible


I don't think the M slice pairing is too bad after a bit of practise, but I agree that the Roux stage is a bit hard if it's not your main method. Do you do Mollerz's way of edge pairing where your last 'cross' edge is the DR edge, so it's easier to transition into 3x3 stage?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 13, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> 50.83 5x5 single.



You did what? Nicely done Bill.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 13, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> 50.83 5x5 single.



waat? What is your avg?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> I don't think the M slice pairing is too bad after a bit of practise, but I agree that the Roux stage is a bit hard if it's not your main method. Do you do Mollerz's way of edge pairing where your last 'cross' edge is the DR edge, so it's easier to transition into 3x3 stage?



I do, yeah 

accomplishment - 3x3x3

12.78, 13.93, (11.39), 14.21, 14.36, 15.04, 12.66, (15.78), 13.28, 13.54, 12.96, 13.17 = *13.59 ao12*
PB by 0.01


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 13, 2015)

skoob pb avg100 sub5 with intermediate 
also 4.93 avg50 and 4.51 ao12. All of these are pbs 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-13
avg of 100: 4.98

Time List:
1. (3.25) L' R U' R U L' R L' 
2. 4.62 R L B' U L' B U R' L 
3. 5.93 B' U' R' L R' U B U B' 
4. 4.59 R L R L B' R L B 
5. 5.58 R' B' L' B' U' B' R' L 
6. 3.60 B U' L U' B' U' R' L' 
7. 3.64 U B R L U' R' B' R' L 
8. 5.87 L U L B' U' B' U' L U' 
9. 4.72 U R L' B R' B' U' R' 
10. 5.51 L' R U B' U' L B' R 
11. 6.01 L R' U B' U L' U' B 
12. 5.20 U' R' L U' L U B U' 
13. 3.77 B R' B L' B' R' B L' B' 
14. 5.15 R B' R' B' L' U' L R 
15. 6.40 R L' B' R U R' L U 
16. 3.73 U' B' R U R B U' B' 
17. 5.92 R' U' B U B L' R' U' 
18. 4.55 U' B R' L' R' U B' L' 
19. 3.93 B' R U R' B' R L' R 
20. (7.53) B R U' B L U' L' R' U' 
21. 4.06 L B R L' B U' B L B 
22. 4.52 L R' B U' L' U' B L' B' 
23. (2.90) R U' R' U B L' U' R U' 
24. 5.16 U R U' B' U' L' R' L B 
25. 5.12 U' L' B L R' L U L' B' 
26. 5.61 B L R B U B R U' R' 
27. 3.40 B' U' R B' R' L' U' B 
28. (8.05) B' U R L' U' L' U' B' R' 
29. (6.62) L U' R' L U' B' U R 
30. 4.57 L' B U' R U' L B R' U 
31. 4.41 L B' U R U' L' R U' 
32. 4.30 R' L U' B R' U L' U' 
33. 6.19 R' U' L' R L' R L' R 
34. 5.06 R L' U R' B U L' U 
35. 4.96 U' L R B' L B L' U L' 
36. 5.48 U R' L B' U L' B R' L' 
37. 4.81 R' B' L' U' R' U R U 
38. 5.04 R' U' R' U' L B' U R' 
39. 4.94 R U' L' U R' B R U' R 
40. 3.51 R' B L' U B U' R U' L' 
41. 4.84 B' U' R' B L' U' B R' U' 
42. (6.47) B' U' B U' R U' B' L' U' 
43. 5.17 R U' R' L' R U' R B 
44. 5.43 U' B R L R U' L' U' R 
45. 4.20 B R B' R' U R U R' 
46. 5.94 U' R L' B' L' R B L' 
47. 6.12 U L' U' B' R B U R' L' 
48. 4.80 L' R U' B R L R U R' 
49. 5.54 B L U' L U' R' L' U 
50. 5.41 L' U B' R' U B' R B 
51. (6.60) R' U R' L B R' B L B' 
52. 4.57 R L U B R U L' R B' 
53. 4.65 B' L' U' B U R' U' L' 
54. 4.92 L U' B' L' B' R U' R U' 
55. 4.86 R B' U' R' U R B L 
56. 3.30 B' U' L R B' U' L' U' R 
57. 6.39 L B R L' B L' U' L B' 
58. 4.28 B' U' L R U' L' B L' 
59. 4.64 L R L B' U L' U' R L' 
60. 4.60 U B' R U L' B U' B' U' 
61. 4.64 B R U' R U R U B 
62. 5.30 L R L' B L R' U R' 
63. 4.85 U' B' R' B' R B' L B' R' 
64. 5.87 B' R' U' R' U B R' U' L' 
65. 5.83 U' R L' B U L B' L R L' 
66. 4.49 R' B L R' L R' L' B 
67. 5.61 U B' U' B' U' B' R' B L' 
68. 6.18 L' B R' B R' B' U B U' 
69. 4.99 R' B' R' B' L' U L' B U' 
70. 4.67 U R U B U' B L B L 
71. 4.24 B' R' B' L' U R' L' U' 
72. (2.34) L U R' U B L R' U' 
73. 5.53 L' R U' R' U' L R' B R' 
74. 4.99 B' U' R L B' R' L U B' 
75. 5.32 B' R' U' B' L' R' B L' R' 
76. (2.69) R' B L R L' R U' L' 
77. 3.81 B R B L' U L R U' 
78. 5.48 B' L' B' R B R' U' L' U 
79. 5.63 B' L U' B' L' B' R B 
80. 3.60 U' R L U B U' R B' L 
81. 4.79 R B' L' U' B' L' R' U' 
82. 5.79 R U' L R L' B' U' B L' 
83. 3.80 B' U R' B L' U R L B' 
84. 5.59 R' U R' L R B' R' L' 
85. 5.28 R' B R U R B R' L' 
86. 6.33 L U' L' U B U L R 
87. 4.50 R' L B R B L U B' 
88. 3.63 B L' R U B' R L' U' 
89. 6.06 L R B' L U R U R' B 
90. 6.02 U' B R U B' L B U R' 
91. 5.03 R L' U R' B' L R B' R 
92. 5.01 B' U B U' L' R' L R' L 
93. 3.40 U' B' U' B' L' B R' U' 
94. 5.70 L U B' U B U' L' U' R 
95. 4.72 U' L' B R L R L U R 
96. 5.21 L' R' L B' U' R U' R' L 
97. (2.23) L' U' B' U B' L' B L' U' 
98. 5.27 R B' U L B' L' B' R' 
99. 5.29 R U' B U' R U' B L 
100. 5.94 L R L R L R' L B'


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 13, 2015)

wut? 5.572 3x3 single! LL skip! 2nd best solve ever! wut?
D L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' F2 L2 R' U' L U2 B R


----------



## cashis (Jun 13, 2015)

29.775, 115 moves, 3.862tps 
15 puzzle PB, first sub 30
e; 21.631, 100 moves, 4.622tps


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 13, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Yes! first sub-10 ao50 9.83


Wow, I didn't know you were this fast!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 13, 2015)

pretty good, should have been pb though... all fullstep 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-14
avg of 5: 8.98

Time List:
1. (8.03) R2 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 F R2 F2 R D' B' D L2 F' R B U 
2. 8.10 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 F' R D2 R B L' U' L' U B' 
3. (12.47) R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D F' U R D' L' D2 U2 B' R' F' R' 
4. 8.65 D B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 L R2 F2 U' L B' R2 B' D L' 
5. 10.18 B U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 R2 B' D2 U' B F2 D R' D' U' B2 L D'


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 13, 2015)

imvelox said:


> waat? What is your avg?



Like 1:03 ish lol. I'm very inconsistent as well.

Also, just got a 7.34 ao100.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-13
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 5.38
worst: 10.40

mean of 3
current: 7.21 (σ = 1.26)
best: 6.30 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 5
current: 7.29 (σ = 0.42)
best: 6.44 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 12
current: 7.05 (σ = 0.72)
best: 7.01 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 50
current: 7.38 (σ = 0.83)
best: 7.26 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 100
current: 7.34 (σ = 0.75)
best: 7.34 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 7.34 (σ = 0.75)
Mean: 7.38

Time List:
1. 7.01 R' U F' U2 F L2 D2 L' D L2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 L2 D B2 F' 
2. 6.74 R' D2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 U F2 L F U L R D2 R2 U2 
3. 6.74 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B F2 U2 R F D' B' R2 
4. 7.57 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' U L' R2 U' F L F2 L2 U 
5. 7.76 R' B' U2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 D F' R U2 B' R B2 F2 
6. 8.50 D2 B R U' D2 R B2 U F' L D2 R' B2 L B2 R F2 U2 R' F2 
7. 6.58 L B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U L B D B' U' F' U 
8. 6.77 B' D2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' U L2 U' B' D F R2 
9. 7.22 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' R2 F L R U R F2 
10. 7.35 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 R B' R2 D U B U' F2 L F' 
11. 7.03 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F R D2 U2 R' U2 B U2 L' R2 
12. 6.89 L2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 L2 R' D L2 U2 B2 R' B F R U' 
13. 6.27 F2 D2 F L2 R2 F L2 B F R2 U2 L B2 U' L U F2 R D2 R 
14. 7.90 U' L' U' B' R L U2 D F R2 F2 R L F2 R B2 U2 B2 R D2 
15. 8.25 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L' F2 U' B L U2 L R2 B D' 
16. 7.63 F2 D2 B U' D' F D L F R' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 R B2 L' 
17. 7.22 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 D B2 U' F D L2 U' F2 R F D2 L2 F 
18. 7.04 U2 F2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 D B' R' F' D B' R F D2 U2 
19. 7.06 B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 L' B U' R D2 L2 U2 B D' F' 
20. 8.11 R B F' U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 D L' B' L D B2 D F' D2 
21. 7.48 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B' F' L2 B' D F2 R' D U2 
22. 5.84 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' B L2 R2 B' R U2 L2 B' 
23. 7.85 U' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' L' U2 R U' F' L' 
24. 6.40 F' R2 U2 R' D2 L' D' L B2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 L2 U2 F' U 
25. 7.45 F B U R U' F' U' D L' D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 U2 
26. 10.37 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 B U L2 D F R B' U' B' 
27. 5.54 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U R' D' B L R B2 U' R D' 
28. 7.53 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 F R2 F L' R' B L' B U' F2 
29. 7.88 R D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D U' B U2 F2 D' R B' L' R2 U' 
30. 7.37 L R F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' R' B' R U R' F' U2 F' D' R' F 
31. 8.40 R2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 R D B U2 F' D L2 B L2 R' 
32. 6.29 R' F2 D B2 D U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R U' F L' R2 U' B' D2 
33. 7.95 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 R B' R U R' D' B2 F2 R B2 
34. 6.37 R2 D' U' B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D L2 R D' B' R U F U2 
35. 8.34 D2 L' D2 U2 L R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L B' R' F' D' L D B2 D' B L2 
36. 7.40 R2 L B' R U L' F D L B R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 
37. 6.65 R' U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B R' U2 F2 U2 B F U' F2 
38. 6.24 U' B L' F' L' U R U2 F D' F B U2 B R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' 
39. 8.11 B' U F D L' U B2 L B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U D R2 L2 
40. 6.81 F B L' F2 U' B2 R' B U L D2 B2 R F2 D2 L U2 R B2 U2 
41. 6.48 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D U' B F' L U' L F2 L' D2 R' F' 
42. 8.91 R' U' F' R' D' B' U' F B2 R2 U2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F 
43. 6.88 B U2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B F2 D2 F2 U' R B2 L2 R' F' R B' 
44. 7.48 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 B D' R U L D' F L' F2 R' B 
45. 7.72 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R B' F U2 R2 D2 R D' L2 B2 
46. 6.54 R F R' U L F' R' F D U2 R U2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 
47. 9.09 F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' R' U F' D2 L D L B' R' B2 
48. 7.44 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' F2 U' L' F' U2 L' F D L2 U' B' D2 
49. 7.84 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L' U' F2 U' L F' R B D' L R2 
50. 6.68 F2 R2 F R2 B D2 F' R2 B2 U2 R B2 R B U R B' D2 B' 
51. 5.38 D' R2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F D2 R B F' D' B U2 L F' L 
52. 6.85 B D' F B' R' D L2 F' U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L F2 R2 L' U2 
53. 7.23 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 U B' D' F' U2 L' F2 U' 
54. 8.57 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 L2 F' U L B' R F R D F2 
55. 7.86 D F2 U F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' D L' R D' F R 
56. 5.82 R' B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R U' F U' B2 L2 F D2 
57. 7.35 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' R F2 L D' F L B2 U B2 
58. 8.51 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 L U2 F' D' B2 U R D B' U2 R' 
59. 7.82 D B L U' B2 L U2 L F D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D 
60. 6.92 U2 R F2 D2 F D F2 U B D L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 D 
61. 9.29 D R U2 B' U L2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 L U2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 D' 
62. 7.74 F R' U' D' F' D R2 L U2 B L2 F' R2 L2 B L2 B' U2 B U 
63. 8.56 B' L F' D B' R' D2 R' D R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 B' 
64. 8.02 R' U2 F D2 B R2 F' D2 U2 R2 B F' U' F' L B2 F L2 R' B F2 
65. 10.40 F2 R2 F' U2 B F2 L2 F' D2 R2 D' B' D2 R' U' L D F L B' 
66. 7.60 R' U R2 L D2 L2 U B D' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 B2 U' F2 D L' 
67. 7.70 D L2 B' R2 B' U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F' U' F' D2 L F' R' F2 D' L2 
68. 9.73 F L2 B L D R F B' R D' F2 D2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L D2 
69. 5.91 D B' D2 F2 R U2 F' D' B2 R2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R L F 
70. 7.04 R F2 R F2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F' D R2 F2 R2 F R' D2 U' 
71. 6.84 D' R D2 F2 L' F B' D R' F R2 U2 F R2 F B2 R2 L2 D2 F 
72. 6.45 F D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 F D' U B' D U2 R U2 L2 
73. 6.69 D B2 L' U2 D' R' B' D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L 
74. 8.28 D2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 B' U' L F L U2 L U2 F' D' 
75. 7.73 B' U' F2 B2 D2 F U' L B' R2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 R 
76. 7.56 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D' U' R D' F' L U2 L2 B' F L2 
77. 8.78 R B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U' L' F2 D2 L' B' F L F' L2 
78. 5.86 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R F' U R D R' U2 R' B' U 
79. 6.95 B' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U' L' D L2 R B U' R' D 
80. 7.28 L B2 U B' D' B U F' R U' D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 
81. 6.51 L' U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F L2 R' B' R' B R2 F' U' 
82. 5.68 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R U2 L' U' B2 R U' B' D R2 
83. 8.40 U2 F D2 F U2 R2 B F L2 D2 U2 L' U R' D' F' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 
84. 8.95 R' D F2 U L' B2 L' B' R L U F2 R2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 U R2 U 
85. 8.19 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F U2 R' D2 F' L' D L' R D2 R' F' 
86. 6.87 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 L D L D' R D2 F R' B' F2 
87. 7.72 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 R D' L2 D2 F D2 U' B L' D2 
88. 7.13 F' L2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L' D' B' R' B L2 R' D' R 
89. 7.75 B' D F L' U2 R2 B' R' F B2 D' F2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 U' F2 
90. 8.08 L R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 F' R2 U' R' F D' U B' L' 
91. 6.01 F2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B R2 D2 L' B F2 U F' R D' L B' U' 
92. 7.46 B' U' R2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 L U2 B R2 B D' B R' F 
93. 6.01 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U' B' D' L F' U2 L2 R U2 F' U 
94. 6.74 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 B L2 R F' R B2 D' L2 R' 
95. 6.60 B2 R2 U2 B D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F' R U L D' L B2 L2 F2 L F2 
96. 6.82 B2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' R B D2 F2 D' L' R U2 
97. 7.64 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F' U L' B2 R B' D2 F D2 L2 
98. 7.41 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B R B2 D' R' F D R' D' L2 
99. 8.36 U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 R U2 L F D F U2 F D' U2 R 
100. 5.86 F L F2 U' R2 F L F D2 R D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' L U2 L2 B'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 13, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Yes! first sub-10 ao50 9.83



wait...what?

you got an official 13 avg a few weeks ago.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 13, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> wait...what?
> 
> you got an official 13 avg a few weeks ago.



his name is "lejit"cuber xD
naw, but his improvement is so fast wtf


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxFqaXNv8O8


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 11.08 pb Ao12
> *Suck it Ross* >:{|



gladly...
(look at my signature)
(now back to your pb)
(now back to my signature)
(sadly, your pb is not even sub ross,
but, it could smell like it's sub ross with the power of old spice)

please return the suckage duly


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> gladly...
> (look at my signature)
> (now back to your pb)
> (now back to my signature)
> ...



Adam just got rekt like a BOI!!! Nice commentary there, Ross.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 14, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> gladly...
> (look at my signature)
> (now back to your pb)
> (now back to my signature)
> ...



ok fastest rouxer in Canada who made finals at Canadian open


----------



## cashis (Jun 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> ok fastest rouxer in Canada



pdf..?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> ok fastest rouxer in Canada



Oy m8! He didnt beat me! He is all talk no game!



cashis said:


> pdf..?



Tanks man!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 14, 2015)

cashis said:


> pdf..?



sarcasm xd


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> sarcasm xd



Ahhhh I see. Ross will never be best rouxer in canada. His one chance to be at a comp im not at while having a chance of being faster than me was CO. Now that i'm (almost) sub 10, next comp I will fo sho get sub 10 ao 5 and sub 9 single as long as I control my nerves.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 14, 2015)

>:V (stupid flightless birds)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> >:V (stupid flightless birds)



Watch me whip!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ahhhh I see. Ross will never be best rouxer in canada. His one chance to be at a comp im not at while having a chance of being faster than me was CO. Now that i'm (almost) sub 10, next comp I will fo sho get sub 10 ao 5 and sub 9 single as long as I control my nerves.



well, there is that michigan open... it is theoretically possible that my current skills could get me a sub 11 average. 
but i might not even go


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> well, there is that michigan open... it is theoretically possible that my current skills could get me a sub 11 average.
> but i might not even go



Salty Ross is salty


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool. 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-14
avg of 12: 7.46

Time List:
1. 6.70 R' D L2 F U' D2 R' F2 B' R U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 F' B2 L2 F 
2. 7.58 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R B R2 B' U B' L' R' D B' 
3. 7.16 U' D2 L R U2 B2 D2 U2 R' D' B' U2 R' F' U B R' D 
4. 7.07 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B' U F L' U2 B' R' U F2 L 
5. 8.25 F2 U L' D' R B' R2 F' L' U' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L 
6. (9.08) U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D B' D B R2 F R U' B' U2 
7. (5.94) R U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 D' R B' D2 U F' D' B2 L' D' 
8. 7.75 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U F2 R' F R U' B' D F' U L' 
9. 7.92 F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 B R2 D2 B' R' F' U 
10. 7.20 U2 F D' F' R D' L' B L' B2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 B 
11. 7.81 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R' F D2 L R B2 L' B F L 
12. 7.22 F R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U2 F U R' D2 B2 D2 R F U' B F2

Also 8.07 a100.


Spoiler: Time List



1. 8.03 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F L' D' B L2 U R' D' L 
2. 8.19 L' F' R' F D2 F U' R' F L2 D B2 U D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U 
3. 7.75 F D2 B U2 B L2 F U2 F' L2 F' R B U' R2 D' R F2 L2 F L2 
4. 8.95 R2 B L2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B2 L2 F U' F' R' D2 B' R' F D' U2 L' 
5. 8.52 U' F2 B U' B' U F D' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 D' 
6. 6.93 L2 F L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D' L' B U' B L2 D R2 D' 
7. 8.17 D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L R' F' U' L' U' R' B2 U R2 
8. 6.76 F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 B R' D2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 R' 
9. 7.02 B2 L R2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L B U' L2 D' F' D' L' U2 F2 
10. 7.53 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 R U F D' B D' U R' B' D' B' 
11. 9.57 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B D2 U' R B L' F2 L D2 B U' L2 
12. (10.09) D2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R' D' L2 R2 F R2 D' U2 R D' 
13. 7.26 B' D R2 U' L2 F D R U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R 
14. 9.98 R2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 F2 L U L2 B' L D' U2 F2 U 
15. 8.04 D B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 U F' L U2 R2 D' R' U' F U F2 
16. (6.64) D2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F' U2 F' L' U B2 U2 F D' R2 B2 L' 
17. 8.92 F' L' U2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 D L R' B R2 D' L F2 R 
18. 8.29 D' L2 D2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R B L' R2 F' L F2 D2 B' F2 
19. (6.32) D2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 F U2 F' D' U R' U R2 D F' L2 F2 D 
20. 9.11 L D' B R B U' F' D' B' F2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 U' 
21. 8.10 U R' B' L B' U' R L2 B U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D 
22. 8.03 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 U B L2 F' L2 D U2 B2 L' B2 
23. 8.28 F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R B2 U' B L B' D B F' D2 
24. (10.26) L2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F U2 F L2 D' R B' L' D2 R' U' F D2 
25. (10.38) F2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 R' U R F2 L' F2 D L' B R' 
26. 8.29 D2 R B2 L F2 R U2 R D2 R2 D2 B L' D U' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 
27. 7.42 R L' B' D2 F U' R L' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' 
28. 8.74 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 D' F2 D2 L D L D2 F' R2 D' 
29. 9.61 D' F D2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F L F U2 L' D' F L' R' U' 
30. 7.55 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' L D L' F R' D L' D2 F D' 
31. (6.65) F B2 R D' B2 R2 L2 D' B R' U2 D2 R2 F' B' L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 
32. 9.12 L' B' D2 R U2 L' D2 F B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 R' 
33. 7.12 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 R U2 L2 R D2 R' F U' R2 B2 F2 U R' B' D' B' 
34. 6.80 L U2 F2 R' D2 B2 L R2 F2 L2 B L' U R2 U2 B L' U' B' F 
35. 8.16 D B2 D2 F2 R D2 R D2 U2 L D L' U' F U R D' U2 R' 
36. 7.48 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R' B' U2 B D F U' R U R 
37. 9.09 B' U L' U2 F R2 L2 U F2 L' B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B L2 U2 F' R2 
38. 8.73 L2 B2 L R2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 L D2 U' L2 R' B' U R' U B L2 R' 
39. 8.41 F2 L D F U L2 F L2 D R2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 F L2 F L2 R 
40. 7.70 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D' U' F' U B' U F2 U 
41. 8.60 R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B U2 R2 U F U B' R' D' U L R2 U 
42. 7.89 B' D2 U2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L D F U R' U' B2 U' R2 
43. 7.97 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F' D' R' B2 D2 B' F U' L' B' D2 
44. 9.37 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 F D2 U' L' F U2 R B2 D' 
45. 7.40 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L' F2 R2 U2 L D R' U B2 
46. 6.99 R' F L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' U' L B' F L2 B F' 
47. 6.88 U' B2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D L2 D2 F L2 B L B 
48. 7.42 L' D2 R D L2 F' B R2 U D2 R' F2 U2 B2 L D2 R U2 B2 D2 
49. 7.80 F B' R B' R2 F U' F' L2 U F' R2 F D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 
50. 7.44 R B' U' R D2 B' R2 U' L' D' L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' 
51. 7.11 L U' B2 R B L B U L' U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 
52. 8.95 R' B R' U' B R F U' L B' U2 R' F2 L B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 
53. 9.67 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B U2 B L2 D2 U L F' U2 L' D2 B U R' 
54. 7.96 D' F' R' L2 B L' B' U F' R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 
55. 6.75 R2 U' R B2 R2 D2 R F U' F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 L' 
56. 8.41 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L B2 F' U2 L' B F' U F2 D B 
57. 7.42 U2 D2 F U B2 D' F' U2 L' U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 
58. 9.62 U2 R' B2 L U2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' L' R2 F' D2 R' D L2 D' 
59. 8.72 F' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B D U2 B' R F U B2 
60. 8.36 D U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 F U2 F D' U' B' U' R' B F2 
61. 7.38 R2 F L2 D L2 F' U L B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 B U 
62. 6.86 B2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 L D B2 D U L B R' D' R2 
63. 6.91 L' B2 F2 R' D2 L B2 F2 L B2 R U' L' B U2 B2 F2 L R2 U F' 
64. 7.69 L D' B' L2 U' F R D L U D2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D R 
65. 9.42 B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B D F2 D2 R' F' L D' U2 B2 
66. 8.13 U L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B L2 B2 R' F' D R' B' D' 
67. 8.52 B2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 D R F2 L' D F L' R' U' R 
68. (6.05) B' L2 U2 F' D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R' U L' D2 F' R 
69. 8.85 F B U R2 D' L F' B' D2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2 R 
70. 8.26 F2 B' U R F' B2 D' F' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F 
71. 8.89 R' D' F' U' B R' L U' B' R' F2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 D2 
72. 7.64 F L2 D B' D R' B L' F2 U' R L2 U2 L D2 R' F2 R2 
73. 7.27 D' R' D2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 F' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U L' D' 
74. 6.80 B' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 L' F2 D' U2 F' U2 R' B2 D' R' 
75. 8.20 F R2 D F2 U L2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 U' L B2 D' U F' D2 F' R D2 
76. (11.43) R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 L' U B L' U B' D2 F' D' F 
77. 8.99 R2 B' D2 B L2 B' L2 U2 B2 R D' U' L R' F' U R' D R2 
78. 9.43 R F2 L' F2 R' B L U' R F' U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 
79. 8.10 D2 R D2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 R' B' D' R' B' U L' D U' R D 
80. 8.04 U2 F R2 B' R2 F R2 F L2 B R2 D' B D' R2 B D F2 R' U2 F2 
81. 9.64 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 U2 D' L' B' D' R' U2 L2 D' 
82. 9.16 R B2 L U2 R D2 R' D2 R D' U' F U R2 B' U R2 B' R 
83. (10.20) D L2 D L2 U L2 R2 D U' R2 L F' U' R F D F2 U' F 
84. 7.98 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B' R F' U' L D2 B' D' L2 D2 R2 
85. 8.47 D' F' R2 F' L' D' R2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' 
86. 7.48 L' F2 U2 L R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' B R' F2 L F L2 U' B R2 U 
87. 8.27 F U2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' L' U B' U L2 F' D' L2 
88. 6.70 R' D L2 F U' D2 R' F2 B' R U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 F' B2 L2 F 
89. 7.58 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R B R2 B' U B' L' R' D B' 
90. 7.16 U' D2 L R U2 B2 D2 U2 R' D' B' U2 R' F' U B R' D 
91. 7.07 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B' U F L' U2 B' R' U F2 L 
92. 8.25 F2 U L' D' R B' R2 F' L' U' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L 
93. 9.08 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D B' D B R2 F R U' B' U2 
94. (5.94) R U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 D' R B' D2 U F' D' B2 L' D' 
95. 7.75 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U F2 R' F R U' B' D F' U L' 
96. 7.92 F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 B R2 D2 B' R' F' U 
97. 7.20 U2 F D' F' R D' L' B L' B2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 B 
98. 7.81 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R' F D2 L R B2 L' B F L 
99. 7.22 F R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U2 F U R' D2 B2 D2 R F U' B F2 
100. 8.08 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L' D' U B' R' F L2 F2 D


----------



## qqwref (Jun 14, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 4x4x4 with 5 methods
> 
> 50.04, 1:02.10, 1:09.96, 1:12.70, 1:08.21 = 1:06.76 ao5
> yau, k4, redux, hoya, meyer
> ...



37.82, 57.80, 46.78, 43.62, 54.47 = 48.29 ao5 
yau, k4, redux, hoya, oblbl
last 2 centers skip on hoya


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow, Drew Brads sub8 3x3 average:
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=862&cat=1&rnd=2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2015)

9.96 ao5 heh


----------



## Iggy (Jun 14, 2015)

Managed to get 100% for this sporcle quiz. Inspired by guysensei1


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Managed to get 100% for this sporcle quiz. Inspired by guysensei1



I see I wasn't the only one who practiced this


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 14, 2015)

Woohoo 16.07 ao50


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-14
avg of 5: 59.59

Time List:
1. 57.17 Fw Rw' F2 R' Uw Fw Lw B F2 Uw Dw' D2 B' F2 U' F' D Fw2 Lw' Bw Fw R2 Bw Fw L Uw' Dw' Lw' Bw' F Fw D Rw2 L2 U' Bw' Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 U' Bw R2 U' Rw Lw B2 F2 D2 F' Uw' F' Dw2 Bw Uw2 Dw2 F2 U2 R' F2 
2. (56.63) B2 D' Uw U' L2 F' R F2 B2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 F L' R' B' Rw Bw2 U' Dw2 Bw Lw D2 Lw' R D L R2 U L B' U2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 R D' Dw Uw' L2 U2 Bw D2 B2 Lw' F' Uw L F U' Lw2 D2 Rw2 L F L' Fw Lw' 
3. (1:08.61) R2 B Rw L' D F2 Uw Bw2 Fw B2 F Uw2 B U' B' U B2 Rw Bw' Dw2 F2 U2 Dw' D' B2 Rw2 R Dw B U2 D2 Dw' F2 Bw L2 Fw2 Rw' D' Fw Bw' Rw B U' Uw2 Rw' D' L2 Bw F Dw2 R Uw2 Lw' Rw' L2 U Rw Uw Dw2 L2 
4. 1:00.68 Dw' Bw2 D U' F2 Bw2 Fw' B U2 Bw' Fw' B' U' R' Dw L B' U2 Bw2 Rw Uw' Rw Fw' Lw' B' Rw Lw L F2 D2 F' Dw' Lw2 Fw R' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' U Rw Uw' B2 Uw D Lw R2 Rw B' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Dw' Rw2 Fw' Bw' R Lw Dw' B D2 
5. 1:00.93 F D' B2 U' Dw2 Rw Dw' Uw' Lw Rw B2 Rw Dw2 L2 Uw Lw D' Lw B' Bw R2 Dw F Rw Fw' U2 R' Rw' Bw' D F' Fw R2 U' Rw' B2 U Dw' Lw F R' Rw F Rw' Bw2 L2 Bw D2 Lw' Uw' Fw2 Bw2 B2 Dw' F Uw' Fw' Dw2 U' Fw'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 14, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> wait...what?
> 
> you got an official 13 avg a few weeks ago.


He also has a 2.59 Skewb ao100!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 14, 2015)

G-perms

Ga - R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' - 0.69
Gb - F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' - 0.79 
Gc - R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' - 0.83
Gd - f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 - 0.75

im sure i can do b and d a bit faster.


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 14, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> G-perms
> 
> Ga - R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' - 0.69
> Gb - F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' - 0.79
> ...


Nice work bro. I am struggling with those g perms. can you give me some tips ?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 14, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> He also has a 2.59 Skewb ao100!


...ah

18.67 OH single, fullstep PB


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2015)

57.34 5x5 ao5 and 59.97 ao12. Counting 54 and 1:08 = extremely inconsistent



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-14
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 53.34
worst: 1:09.33

mean of 3
current: 1:03.04 (σ = 5.98)
best: 56.62 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 5
current: 1:00.79 (σ = 2.91)
best: 57.43 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 12
current: 59.97 (σ = 4.73)
best: 59.97 (σ = 4.73)

Average: 59.97 (σ = 4.73)
Mean: 1:00.20

Time List:
1. 53.34 B D' Uw Lw Bw' Dw' Uw Rw' F D2 F2 D L D' Rw' Bw F L Lw2 F' D' Dw Uw' F Rw' Lw' F Uw2 L' Fw D2 Uw R B2 R Bw' D Bw2 R' Dw' Lw Uw' Dw' Fw Dw B' Rw' U F Fw2 Rw Bw' Uw' Lw2 L2 Rw2 U2 L' F2 L2 
2. 1:08.92 Fw' U2 Fw2 L2 R2 D' R2 Dw2 D' L Lw2 Fw U Fw' Bw' R Fw Uw2 L' D' Bw F' D R' U' F D Lw2 Rw' Dw' B U' Uw2 D' L2 Rw' Fw' Bw2 R Lw Dw' D Rw' Bw2 Fw Uw2 U L' U' D2 Lw Uw2 Dw Rw2 Bw' Dw' D R' Rw Fw2 
3. 58.79 F' Fw Lw' F' U2 D2 L R' D' Uw2 U' R Fw' Uw' Rw R' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 L' Fw' U' B2 Fw' Bw' F Uw' Bw' Rw Lw' B Lw2 Uw B Uw2 L2 Bw B2 Lw' Bw' U' L D2 U' L2 Dw2 Fw2 U' D Fw2 R' B' Dw2 U R B2 R Rw Bw2 Uw2 
4. 56.51 Fw Lw Fw' B' U2 L' Lw' Uw' D' Rw' Uw' Bw' B2 R D B' R' Rw B D Lw' Fw' F U' B' Bw Lw Bw' L' D2 Lw' R' Bw' Dw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 R' L' D Fw' L Fw2 Rw' U Rw B' Fw2 Lw2 F' B Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw U Uw2 Fw 
5. 57.00 Dw' L' D2 F2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 L2 R' Uw' B Rw Fw2 R B F2 Uw Lw' Dw2 Bw Fw2 Uw Fw Lw Rw2 B2 Dw Uw' D2 U2 L2 Uw2 Dw2 D Lw R Rw2 Bw2 Uw D Rw Lw2 B' R2 Dw' R B2 Lw2 U D2 Rw2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R F Fw' Rw2 Uw2 
6. 56.34 L2 Bw Uw' R B2 U2 Rw2 Fw' D' Lw2 Dw2 B Dw' R' Bw2 L' F Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Lw Dw' D Uw F2 U2 Rw Bw Lw' B Rw2 B U' Rw Dw2 B' R2 Rw L' Lw2 B' L2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw' Fw B2 F2 U' Lw2 Uw2 F2 Dw' R2 Uw' Lw' Rw' R2 Fw2 
7. 1:05.68 B Dw Uw2 Fw Rw2 L Bw' B' Lw2 L' Uw' D' Fw Lw' L D' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw R' U Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw2 D' Lw Dw2 F2 L Uw2 F Fw' Uw2 Dw Bw' B' Rw2 U2 Bw' U2 Uw L D2 Lw' Bw Dw2 Bw R' Fw' B' D' Dw2 Fw' L2 Uw Fw2 F2 Lw' 
8. 1:02.56 B2 Rw2 F' L' Uw' Fw' Uw Rw2 Lw F Lw' Dw Rw B2 Bw' L' Rw F' U2 D B' U2 Rw Dw' R' D Lw' Dw2 U2 B2 U2 Bw L' Lw Fw L' Fw2 R2 Dw2 R B2 R2 Fw R L' Rw' Bw Dw Fw L Lw' R' D' Bw Fw' B D' Uw' U Dw2 
9. 54.09 F' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 L' Bw Uw R2 Bw' Dw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' F B2 U Lw' B2 D2 B Uw2 Dw F Uw B' L2 B2 F D' Bw Dw Fw' D Fw' Rw' B F Dw2 U2 D2 B Dw' Uw' Fw' R' Uw L' Bw' U F2 Lw R L F Dw U2 Fw2 
10. 1:09.33 L2 Bw' B' R' L Dw' Uw L' Fw2 F2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 R2 L Fw U2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' U L Fw B2 R2 Uw U Lw2 Rw D L2 Dw2 Fw' Bw2 B F R B Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw' Lw' Uw F Bw' Lw' L' R' U Uw2 D Bw2 R Lw Dw' R' Rw' Dw 
11. 57.43 R' F2 U' Dw' Rw2 Dw Bw2 Dw' Lw2 F Lw' Rw' Uw Rw2 F' L Lw2 D' U2 Dw' Bw Fw2 Uw Bw F Lw Fw2 D2 R2 Lw' U2 R' L Rw B2 Uw' R Lw D2 F U' Uw2 Dw2 R Bw2 Fw Dw' U F' Fw' U Fw' Bw2 R2 U' F2 U2 Lw2 L' Fw' 
12. 1:02.37 B2 Uw B Lw Fw' U Uw Rw2 F' R B' R' D2 U2 B' Dw' U' Uw R Uw2 R Uw Rw2 U2 B' R' Lw2 D' Uw L' Bw Fw2 U Lw' R2 D' Fw Lw2 D Bw D2 U2 Fw' B Bw' Lw2 Bw' F' Rw' B Uw2 Dw D U Rw2 Fw Dw2 L Fw2 R2


----------



## qqwref (Jun 14, 2015)

How o_o


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 14, 2015)

2:10.77 5x5 single for sunday contest, second-best 5x5 solve ever for me. The rest of the average was nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

38.63 OH ao 100.... thas pree fun... but painful...


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 38.63 OH ao 100.... thas pree fun... but painful...



if you strengthen your fingers and can do cmll, you'll be sub 20 in no time


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 14, 2015)

pyraminx, all stackmatted

wut


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 14, 2015)

*3x3:*

Average of 5: 6.77


Spoiler



1. (8.95) U' F' R' U B L' D' R U R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F L2 F
2. 6.81 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U R2 B' L2 B L D' U2 L2 B' F' U
3. (6.33) B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 L B' R2 F L' R' D' B R
4. 7.13 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L U2 F U' L D B' R D F2 R' U
5. 6.37 B2 D2 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U L' F L D2 R U'



Average of 100: 8.23


Spoiler



1. (6.13) F2 U F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B' D' L F2 U' B R' F' U2
2. 9.31 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D' R' U' R' B2 D2 R U R'
3. (11.08) U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F U' L' B2 D' L F' L' B D'
4. 10.43 U' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L D2 R2 F2 R' D' B U2 L B' R
5. 7.65 U2 B R2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 U B L' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' F'
6. 9.37 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L' U' F2 U B' D' R D B' L
7. 9.41 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 U2 B L' U' L F L' R' B' R B2 U'
8. 8.22 L U2 B R' L2 B2 D B' U' L F2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2
9. 7.71 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L F2 D' R2 B' D L' U'
10. 8.29 B2 L' D2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 D B' L2 U2 R D' R2 F' D' R2
11. (6.00) D2 F2 U F2 R2 D L2 U L2 U R2 F D' L U L2 D' U2 F2 R2
12. (10.56) L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R' B2 F2 R' F L' B R D' F'
13. 7.37 B2 F2 L2 D R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' B' U' L U2 L2 F
14. 10.09 D' F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R' B L' D' L F' D2 F' D' L'
15. 8.28 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B' D' F' D L' R F U' L2 F' U2
16. 8.04 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D B L' F U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F L'
17. 9.51 F U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 F D' B2 D' L F R' D B' L' U R2
18. 8.32 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 B' D' F L B U2 B D U' F L
19. (6.35) U D R' F D' F R2 U F R' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L2
20. 7.88 U R2 L2 B2 R' F2 U' B2 D F U2 R2 F2 R U2 R D2 R D2 F2 B2
21. 8.16 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 L D2 B2 L B F' L' U R2 F
22. 8.46 L2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 F' D2 R B D' B D L' B2 U2
23. 8.60 L2 R2 D F2 D2 U B2 U L2 U L2 B' F D B2 F2 L' D2 F' U' F2
24. 8.90 F L2 U B' R' F R2 U' D' B' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D R2 U
25. 8.35 L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D R' D B D F' U' F L2 F
26. 6.90 F2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F' U B' U2 L'
27. 8.40 R' D B R L' U' B D2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 B'
28. 7.91 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D L' B L' B2 L' B' U2 L2 F U'
29. 7.51 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D U R2 F2 U2 B' L' B2 F2 R' F R' D2 L F'
30. 9.41 R2 F2 D' B' R' U' R' B' L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 L2
31. 7.90 B' F' U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B D' R F D' U R2 B F' U'
32. 7.83 U R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B' D L D' U L U2 B2 D
33. 8.89 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' U' L D' U B L' R D F2 D'
34. 7.81 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R' B' L2 D' U' R' F R2 U' F2
35. 7.13 L2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 L' D L2 D U R' U B
36. 7.78 R2 D2 F' R2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' R2 U L' F R B D L2 B' R U
37. 6.98 U2 F U2 R B' U2 D2 R B U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 B'
38. 9.26 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D F' D2 U' L D' F' D2 L U
39. 8.56 D B' D' F2 U' F' L U' R D2 R2 F U2 L2 F' U2 D2 B L2 F2
40. 8.07 D2 F L D B R U F R2 F R' F2 R F2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 R2 F2
41. (5.42) L' F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 B2 L2 D R B F D' R U' B' D F2
42. 7.82 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U R' D' L' U F2
43. 7.26 L' D' L' D2 R2 U F2 B' R' D2 B' R2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2
44. 6.51 U2 F' B2 L D' R2 U F' L B U2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2
45. 8.23 L R' U2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' R B U' B D' U F2 R
46. 8.88 L' B2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 L F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U L B2 F2 R2 F
47. 8.95 F R2 B2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U R' B F' D2 R F2 D2 U R'
48. 6.43 R' D' R' U' L2 F' R2 L U' R' F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2
49. 9.21 L' B' D2 R F' L2 D2 R' U D R D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 D2
50. 8.18 B D2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 B' L U' R2 F D2 B R'
51. 7.41 F2 B U2 D2 L' F' R D F' L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 D2 B2 L D2 L2
52. (10.46) D' B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' R' F2 U B F' L' U
53. (10.68) L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' R' D B' R B' R'
54. 8.90 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 F D F R' D2 B2 U2 F' U2
55. 8.40 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F' R' B' R F R2 U' R' D' U B' L
56. 7.62 L F R' U2 B' U F' D2 L F U2 F2 B' U2 D2 F R2 B R2 D2
57. 6.66 D2 R F' D R B U B2 L' U B2 U D L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2
58. 9.38 R' B2 L' F L2 F B' D' L B' L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2
59. 9.42 D2 F2 D' B D2 L' D R L2 B U2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U' D' F2 L2
60. 8.14 R2 L F R B R2 U2 L2 U' R F' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B'
61. 7.21 U2 F R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 F' U F' D' U F D' B2 F R'
62. 8.60 F2 U2 D' R' D2 R2 F R2 D' R B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2
63. 10.06 L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B' D' F2 U2 L F' U2 R' U2
64. 8.02 F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 U R D L2 B' D2 B U' R'
65. 9.15 U2 F2 L D2 L2 R D2 B2 R B2 L2 F D U' B L2 U2 B F L2 F'
66. 8.66 F2 U2 R' D' B D2 B2 L' U' R U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F B2 L2 B' L2
67. 9.89 L2 B' F' U2 B' L2 B U2 L2 D2 B L' D' B2 R D2 L2 R D' L' B
68. 6.98 U2 B2 D2 R B2 R' F2 R' F2 L D2 F' L' B U2 B R D L2
69. (11.04) F2 L D2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R F U R2 U B' F2 R' U F U2 R
70. 7.06 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F L' F2 D' U' F2 R' B R D
71. 8.01 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U B2 F L U2 L' B D' U B D2 B2
72. 9.30 R2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 B' R' F' U R B U L' D B' R
73. 8.12 R' B2 U2 B R' L' D L' U' R2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B2 D2 B R2 B
74. 6.60 F2 R' B2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R' B' D R2 F R' F D' L' F2 R2
75. 9.60 U2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 L U' B2 D' R2 F U2 L D2 L2 U'
76. 7.47 D R F' U2 F' R' B' L B U' L2 F2 U' D' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D
77. 9.14 D2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 U F2 U B L2 R2 B2 R' U' B'
78. 9.12 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L U' F U R2 D' B' L2 R2
79. 8.65 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' F' U' F L2 U B2 L' F2 D U' F
80. 6.70 B2 R2 F2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 B' F R' D L' D' R' B2 U B'
81. 8.11 L U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 R B2 D2 B L2 R2 U B' R' F2 U R2 U2
82. 9.74 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 R' B' U' F D' L F R B2 U L2
83. 7.94 R D' B' U L F U2 D2 L B R D2 R B2 R' B2 D2 R B2 R' B2
84. 7.97 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 L U' D' R2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F
85. 8.86 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D' B L2 B' U' F2 R D' B
86. 8.99 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R B2 R2 D2 R D2 B R2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 B2 R
87. 7.85 D2 R' L2 F' U' R2 F R2 F' L B' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2
88. 7.51 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L F' L U2 L R2 B' F' L2 B'
89. 9.49 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L F2 D' R2 F D' U2 F2 L B2
90. 8.74 F' D F L U' L D2 L' U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 R2
91. 7.45 U' L2 B R F2 R2 U F2 D B' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 U' L2 D'
92. 7.58 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 L B L D R' U2 B2 L' B2 U'
93. 7.17 D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L R2 U2 L U' R2 D' L2 B R F' L' B2 U2
94. 8.22 L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 L D' F U B U' L D2 R2 F
95. 7.77 L2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 R' U B D B L' D' B2 L'
96. 8.95 U' F' R' U B L' D' R U R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F L2 F
97. 6.81 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U R2 B' L2 B L D' U2 L2 B' F' U
98. (6.33) B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 L B' R2 F L' R' D' B R
99. 7.13 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L U2 F U' L D B' R D F2 R' U
100. 6.37 B2 D2 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U L' F L D2 R U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 14, 2015)

Andrew Ricci said:


> *3x3:*
> 
> Average of 5: 6.77
> 
> ...



um what


----------



## TDM (Jun 14, 2015)

Finished learning 1-flip! Still need to practise the last couple of cases and hopefully I can get sub-10 after that.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> if you strengthen your fingers and can do cmll, you'll be sub 20 in no time



cmll is very hard because i forget half my algs when i do them oh and i am forced to do 2-look.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> Finished learning 1-flip! Still need to practise the last couple of cases and hopefully I can get sub-10 after that.



Don't worry, it wil only take you a day.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 14, 2015)

pyraminx pb avg100 and 50:
avg100: 4.99 finally sub5!
avg50: 4.87!
avg12: 4.52 not bad
avg5: 3.81 w/ counting 5.2 ._.
single: 2.23 sub nr



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-14
avg of 100: 4.99

Time List:
1. 4.26 R' B' R' B U' R B L l b' 
2. 4.82 R U R' L' B L' U R r' b 
3. 5.15 U L R U B' L B' R' r' b u' 
4. 5.56 L R' U L' U B L U' B' l' b 
5. 4.56 U R' L' B R B' U' B' r b u 
6. 5.31 U B' L B L B' R' B' r' u 
7. 5.38 R' B' L U' R U' B' L' R' l r b' 
8. 4.46 R B' L' B' R' U' B' U' l' b 
9. 4.76 L' R U R L' R U' B R l' r' b 
10. 3.30 B U' L U' L' U R' U l' 
11. 5.13 U' L' U B' L' U' R B l' r u' 
12. (2.38) L' U' L' R L' B U B' l b u 
13. 5.25 U L' B L R' L U L' l b u 
14. 5.25 B' L U' B R L B' R' l' r' b u' 
15. 6.05 U R L R L U' L' B' L' l' r b u' 
16. 5.80 R L U' R' L' R L' B' r' b u' 
17. 5.51 R' L U' B' R U L B' l r' b u 
18. 4.66 U' R B' L B' L R' B' L' l' b u 
19. 5.25 L R' L R' U R' U L l' r' b u 
20. 4.72 U' L B' R L' U R L' b u 
21. (7.64) L U' B L' R U L' R l' r b u' 
22. 3.81 R B L' R' L B' R' U r' b u 
23. 4.74 U L R' B L U B L u 
24. 5.05 U' L' R' B' R L B' R l r' b' 
25. 4.25 L B R B L B R' L l' r b 
26. 4.71 U L B' U R B' L B l b 
27. 5.45 L' U L U L U R L' l' b u 
28. 5.11 R' B L' U' R L' R' B' l' b u' 
29. 5.75 L' U B R L' U' L' U' r b u 
30. 6.35 U R B L' U' B' U R l' u' 
31. 5.45 R L B' U L' B R' L l r u 
32. (7.08) U R L R L U R' B' U l r' b' u' 
33. 4.91 L' U B U' R' B U' B' l' b u 
34. 6.05 U L' R' L' R B' L' B' L' l b' 
35. 3.95 U B U' L B' R' U' B b u' 
36. 5.10 B U B L B U' R B' l' r 
37. 4.66 B R B' U B' R' L B' l' r' b' u 
38. 4.68 U L B' U' B R U B' b' u 
39. 5.06 R' B' U L U R B R l r b' 
40. 4.67 U R' U' R U' R' B R' B' b' u' 
41. 5.17 U' R U R U L U' L l' r b' u' 
42. 4.05 U B' U B U' B L' U' R l' u' 
43. 5.51 U L B' U R' U' R' U l r b 
44. 3.62 B' U B' L B R U' L l r' 
45. 5.06 R' L' U B' R' B L B r b u 
46. 4.31 U L R' U' L' B R' U r' u' 
47. 6.47 U R' B' L' R' L' U' B r b u 
48. 5.45 B R' B R L U' R U' l' r' u' 
49. 5.23 U' L R B' U' B U B' r' b' u 
50. (2.91) R' L' B' U L' B L B r u 
51. 5.30 L R L U B' R' U B' b 
52. (2.95) U B' U L R' B' L' B l' b 
53. (6.65) U B' L' U B' L' B' U' l r' b u' 
54. 3.17 L' U R L' B R B' U' l' b' u' 
55. 4.40 U' R' U R B' R U' B l r b' u' 
56. 4.20 U R L U' L R' L R B' l u' 
57. (DNF(7.08)) U B' L' R' B R' U' L u 
58. 4.25 U B' R B U' R' B' R' r 
59. 3.65 L R' B U B' L' U B l r' b u' 
60. 6.30 B' L R L' U B' U' R' l r b' 
61. 5.42 U' L B' L U' R B' U' r b u 
62. 4.25 U R' U' L' R B' R L l' r' b u 
63. 5.24 L B' R' U L' R U L' r' u' 
64. 6.51 U' R' B U' L R B U' L' l r' b 
65. 6.09 U' R L' B' U R' L R' l' r b' u' 
66. 5.59 U' B U' B U' R' B R' l b' u 
67. 4.12 R' U' B' R' U B R' B' r' u' 
68. 5.44 U' L' U R' U B' U L r' b' 
69. 5.82 U' R L' R U L' R' L R l b u 
70. 3.85 U L U B U' R' U L l' r u' 
71. 5.04 L U L U L' B L' R' b u 
72. 3.88 U' B L' B L' U B L U' r 
73. 5.38 U' R L' B U L' B U' l' r' b' u' 
74. 6.32 U R' B' L' U' B U L' R l' b' u 
75. (2.92) R L' B' U' B U' R' L' r 
76. 5.37 B R' B L R U L' U l' 
77. 5.85 U' L R' L B L B L l r' b' 
78. 4.84 U R L' R' U' L R' L' l' r b' u' 
79. 3.78 U L B' R U R U' L l' b' u' 
80. 5.17 R L U' L R B R B' l b u' 
81. 6.05 U L R' U R' L' B R' L' l r u 
82. (2.89) R U L' B' U B U L' l r b' u' 
83. 5.04 U' R' L' B' L U' B' R r' b' u 
84. 4.54 B U' R L R B R' U' l b u 
85. 5.74 U L U' B' R' U R' U R r' b u 
86. 5.03 L R' L' B R' L' U B' b u' 
87. (6.93) U R U' R L B R' U r b 
88. 4.52 U B' L U R' U R B' L r' u' 
89. 6.05 U' L U L' B U L R l' r b' u 
90. 5.20 U' L' U' L' U' R' L U' l 
91. 4.66 L U' L B R' B' U R' b' 
92. 5.66 R' U' B R' U R L' U' l r b u' 
93. 5.19 L B' L' B R' L B L l' r b u 
94. 5.43 U' L' B R B U R L' B l b' u' 
95. 5.89 U R' L' B L' U L R' r b 
96. 4.79 B U R' L U' R L R' l r' b u 
97. 5.87 U' L' R' U R' B R' U L' l' r' b' 
98. 3.92 U L' R' B' R' B R U L' l r b u 
99. 3.59 R B U B L R U' B b u' 
100. 3.32 L' R L' R U' L' B L' b'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> pyraminx pb avg100 and 50:
> avg100: 4.99 finally sub5!
> avg50: 4.87!
> avg12: 4.52 not bad
> ...



Your all around just keeps improving. What would you consider your worst event?


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Don't worry, it wil only take you a day.



50 solves should be enough tbh


----------



## TDM (Jun 14, 2015)

Username said:


> 50 solves should be enough tbh


Well I only usually do 50 solves a day 

Finished CLL as well. Again, a couple of cases are very slow (the bad sune/antisune cases pretty much guarantee a 6+ second time since I don't know either of them by muscle memory).


----------



## Cale S (Jun 14, 2015)

yay 


Spoiler: 3.99 skewb avg100



Average of 100: 3.99
1. 4.02 L R U' L B' L' B U' L'
2. 4.38 L U' R L' B' U' B' L R'
3. 3.78 R B L U' B L U' R B'
4. 3.61 L R' L U B R U B U
5. 3.28 L' B U' R' B R' U B'
6. 3.20 U' R' B L' R L' R' B' L'
7. 3.95 B L R L U R B L'
8. 3.60 R' L U R U B' U B' R'
9. 4.32 B' U B R L' U' B U
10. 4.15 U L B U R' L' R' U'
11. 4.01 U L R' U' B U' R B'
12. 3.37 L B' R B L B' L R' U'
13. 3.60 U L U' R U B' U R U'
14. 3.62 B' U' B U L U' B' L
15. (2.22) B R' U R B R' U' L
16. 3.35 R' L B L U' R B U
17. 3.68 B R' L' R' L R' B' U L'
18. 3.90 L' B' U' L' B' R L' R L'
19. 3.92 L B' R' B U L' R B' U'
20. 2.95 B' U' L' U B' R' U' R'
21. 3.94 B' R B' L' B L U' B'
22. 3.55 L B R' B' L' B' U B R
23. 3.14 R L' U' L R' U' R L B
24. 4.00 R U' B L' R' U R B
25. 3.59 L U L' U R U' B' R B'
26. 4.93 R U L' B' R L' R L'
27. 5.39 R' U' R' B U' R B' U L'
28. 4.26 R' B' L' B R' L B U' R'
29. 4.03 U B U L R B L U' L
30. 4.74 U L U' B' L' B' L' B U'
31. (2.27) B L U' L R L' U B' R'
32. 3.04 U' R' B' L B R U' B R
33. 3.39 U' R U R' B L' R' L' R'
34. (6.61) U B' R U R L U L
35. (5.99) L U B L B L' R' U' B'
36. (2.73) L B U' R' U R' B' L
37. 2.93 L' B' R L' U L' U L' R'
38. 3.87 R U B' R' L R' B' U
39. 3.49 U' R' B U B R' L R'
40. 4.87 L' R' L R' L' U' B L' U
41. 3.22 B U R' L' U R' L' B
42. 4.37 R' B' U' L' B L R' U R'
43. 3.75 R' B L' B R U' B U
44. 2.75 L' U B U' L' U' B' R L'
45. 5.26 U' B' L' U B R L U
46. 3.20 L' R' U R L B' U R
47. 5.24 U R U' B' U R B L' R
48. 4.65 R' B' U' B U L U' L
49. 4.14 U' R' B L' R' B' U R
50. 4.17 U B L R U' L' R' L U'
51. 3.38 L' U' B R' B' L R' U' R'
52. 5.29 R B' U' L R' U R B'
53. 5.09 R L' U L U R' L R'
54. 3.07 U' R' B' U' B L U' R L
55. (6.29) B R U' L' U' B U B L
56. 3.71 U L' U L U' B' L' B'
57. 4.30 B' R' L U R U' B R'
58. 3.49 B' R B R L R' U' R L'
59. (8.42) U' R L' R B' L' R U B' R'
60. 4.14 R B U B R' B R L
61. 5.34 B L' B' U R' U' R U'
62. 3.70 U' R' U R' U B U' R'
63. 3.93 B' R B U B' U R' B
64. 4.12 U' L U R' B R' U' R
65. 4.49 B L' R B R' U R L U'
66. 4.37 R' U L' U' B' U' L' R'
67. 3.57 U' L' U L' R U B' L' U
68. 3.78 U L B' L' R L B L' U'
69. 4.87 B' U B L B' U R' B R' L'
70. 3.07 R' B U L' U R B' U'
71. (2.44) L' U B R' B R B U' L'
72. 3.89 R L B L B R U' L U'
73. 5.87 L U' L' R' U R L' R L'
74. 3.37 L' U' L' U' B L' U' L' U'
75. 4.91 R B' U' R U' L' U L
76. 4.30 B R' B' U R' U L' B' U
77. 5.09 L U B' U R' L R U L
78. 5.67 R U B' L R L' B' L
79. 4.42 B' L U R' B L' B' U'
80. 2.97 R U B U R' U' L B L'
81. 4.10 L B' R' L' R' B R' U'
82. 5.46 R' L B' R' L' R L' B' R'
83. (6.05) L R' B L' R' B R' U' R'
84. 3.95 R B R' U' R' L B' L' B'
85. 2.98 L' B L' B U B R L B'
86. 3.55 U L' U L R L R B
87. 3.41 U' L' B R' L R' B' L
88. 4.16 L' R U B U L R' L
89. 3.62 U B R' L U' B' L' R'
90. 5.31 B' U' R' U' B R L B R
91. 4.45 B R' L' U L' B U' R' B'
92. 4.32 R' U R L' U' L' B U'
93. 3.99 R U R' U' L R' U R' L'
94. 3.65 U' L U' R' U' L' R B' U
95. 3.27 B R' U L' R U' L R
96. 3.59 L' B L B U L' B R'
97. (2.68) L R' L' R' L' U' R' B R
98. 3.42 L B' U' B R' U R L'
99. 4.10 U' R' L' B L U' L U R'
100. 2.88 L' U' B' L R B' U' L' R'





Spoiler: 3.80 avg50



Average of 50: 3.80
1. 3.65 U B' R' U L' R U' R' U'
2. 3.63 R B' L U' L R' B L R'
3. 4.58 U' R B' L' R' U R L' U
4. 4.71 R' B' U' R' U' B L' U
5. 4.62 U R' L' R' U' R' U' L
6. 3.45 B' L' R U' L' U' R U'
7. 4.02 L R U' L B' L' B U' L'
8. 4.38 L U' R L' B' U' B' L R'
9. 3.78 R B L U' B L U' R B'
10. 3.61 L R' L U B R U B U
11. 3.28 L' B U' R' B R' U B'
12. 3.20 U' R' B L' R L' R' B' L'
13. 3.95 B L R L U R B L'
14. 3.60 R' L U R U B' U B' R'
15. 4.32 B' U B R L' U' B U
16. 4.15 U L B U R' L' R' U'
17. 4.01 U L R' U' B U' R B'
18. 3.37 L B' R B L B' L R' U'
19. 3.60 U L U' R U B' U R U'
20. 3.62 B' U' B U L U' B' L
21. (2.22) B R' U R B R' U' L
22. 3.35 R' L B L U' R B U
23. 3.68 B R' L' R' L R' B' U L'
24. 3.90 L' B' U' L' B' R L' R L'
25. 3.92 L B' R' B U L' R B' U'
26. 2.95 B' U' L' U B' R' U' R'
27. 3.94 B' R B' L' B L U' B'
28. 3.55 L B R' B' L' B' U B R
29. 3.14 R L' U' L R' U' R L B
30. 4.00 R U' B L' R' U R B
31. 3.59 L U L' U R U' B' R B'
32. 4.93 R U L' B' R L' R L'
33. (5.39) R' U' R' B U' R B' U L'
34. 4.26 R' B' L' B R' L B U' R'
35. 4.03 U B U L R B L U' L
36. 4.74 U L U' B' L' B' L' B U'
37. (2.27) B L U' L R L' U B' R'
38. 3.04 U' R' B' L B R U' B R
39. 3.39 U' R U R' B L' R' L' R'
40. (6.61) U B' R U R L U L
41. (5.99) L U B L B L' R' U' B'
42. (2.73) L B U' R' U R' B' L
43. 2.93 L' B' R L' U L' U L' R'
44. 3.87 R U B' R' L R' B' U
45. 3.49 U' R' B U B R' L R'
46. 4.87 L' R' L R' L' U' B L' U
47. 3.22 B U R' L' U R' L' B
48. 4.37 R' B' U' L' B L R' U R'
49. 3.75 R' B L' B R U' B U
50. 2.75 L' U B U' L' U' B' R L'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 14, 2015)

hkpnkp said:


> Nice work bro. I am struggling with those g perms. can you give me some tips ?



hmm.

I would recommend developing more advanced fingertricks, which can give you flexibility in executing algs. You can do this by picking up new fingertricks from other fast cubers and trying to find new ways to execute the algs you already know. 

Aim to minimise rotations and regrips.

A naturally good tps helps.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 15, 2015)

Andrew Ricci said:


> *3x3:*
> 
> Average of 5: 6.77
> 
> ...





Holy crap you're still alive and faster than ever!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 15, 2015)

47.19 pb 4x4 single, and 59.78 2nd best ao12.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 15, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> um what


see u at nats, m8



AJ Blair said:


> Holy crap you're still alive and faster than ever!


I am indeed! I hope nobody thought I was dead.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 15, 2015)

Finished my 2cnd T COLL subset of ZBLL!
we are 1/3 of the way through the T set after 1 week!
thats 45 (inc pll) out of 501 ZBLL! yay
I am going to take a break and see how worthwhile it is in solves after I finish this subset and learn other stuff.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Got some high 16 and low 17 OH ao50s on TTW

The aolong V2 is pretty good for OH.


----------



## Julian (Jun 15, 2015)

Andrew Ricci said:


> see u at nats, m8
> 
> 
> I am indeed! I hope nobody thought I was dead.


Welcome back


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 15, 2015)

Average of 5: 2.75
1. (3.86) F R U' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U'
2. (1.92) F R U R' F2 R U R' U'
3. 3.26 U F2 R' F' R' U R' F2 R' U'
4. 2.43 R2 U F2 U F' R2 F' R' U'
5. 2.56 F' U2 R' F R2 F R U2 R2 U' 

Sexy.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 15, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 123/123
best time: 3.99
worst time: 18.38

current avg5: 9.93 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 7.14 (σ = 1.39)

current avg12: 9.97 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 8.07 (σ = 1.42)

current avg50: 9.57 (σ = 1.57)
best avg50: 9.44 (σ = 1.77)

current avg100: 9.61 (σ = 1.85)
best avg100: 9.53 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 9.78 (σ = 1.90)
session mean: 9.89


just learnt 1-flip. Pyra is cool now

EDIT: 
5x5 things
stats: (hide)
number of times: 16/16
best time: 1:13.10
worst time: 1:39.11

current avg5: 1:25.27 (σ = 10.43)
best avg5: 1:20.26 (σ = 5.72)

current avg12: 1:23.92 (σ = 6.56)
best avg12: 1:23.55 (σ = 4.77)

session avg: 1:24.42 (σ = 5.84)
session mean: 1:24.63


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 15, 2015)

Yay

Best single: 11.71
Best ao5: 14.02
Best ao12: 14.37
Best ao50:15.60
Best ao100: 15.94

All PBs except single and ao5. I'm gonna try and be sub 15 by the end of June when school starts again.

Also, I'm starting to wish that I didn't get that stupid one move xcross scramble. It's a lot more fun to break PBs


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Also, I'm starting to wish that I didn't get that stupid one move xcross scramble. It's a lot more fun to break PBs



You could just pretend it didn't happen


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 15, 2015)

So this happened.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-15
avg of 12: 11.04

Time List:
1. 10.68 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
2. 10.02 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0) 
3. 12.06 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 11.19 (3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -5) 
5. 13.41 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0) 
6. 8.70 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0) 
7. 10.16 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, 1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
8. (13.67) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0) 
9. 10.23 (1, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
10. 11.50 (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
11. 12.43 (-5, -3)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(5, -2) 
12. (8.55) (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2015)

Pinky style turning is almost as fast as my ring was.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 10.563
worst time: 26.277

current avg5: 14.879 (σ = 1.65)
best avg5: 12.736 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 15.345 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 14.017 (σ = 1.28)

current avg50: 15.702 (σ = 1.74)
best avg50: 14.770 (σ = 1.83)

current avg100: 15.489 (σ = 1.91)
best avg100: 15.157 (σ = 1.78)

session avg: 15.478 (σ = 1.86)
session mean: 15.581


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 15, 2015)

1. 8.39 D2 R2 B2 F2 L D2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 U F R D2 U L' U2 F2 
2. 8.99 U2 F' R U2 B R L' U R' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 U' 
3. 8.44 R' U2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 R F2 R2 F2 U' F R' D2 F2 L B D2 F R' 
4. 12.13 F' U L2 B2 D' B U2 L' B' U D' L2 U R2 U L2 U2 L2 D F2 
5. 8.82 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 F' D B2 U' B2 L B F' L 

wat

EDIT: GUHONG OP!!!! I NEED TO GET ME A STICKERED V2!!!!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1. 8.39 D2 R2 B2 F2 L D2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 U F R D2 U L' U2 F2
> 2. 8.99 U2 F' R U2 B R L' U R' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 U'
> 3. 8.44 R' U2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 R F2 R2 F2 U' F R' D2 F2 L B D2 F R'
> 4. 12.13 F' U L2 B2 D' B U2 L' B' U D' L2 U R2 U L2 U2 L2 D F2
> ...



lol 8.62 1st scramble
10.02
9.35
11.62
9.23

9.53 Ao5 wtf xD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 15, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> lol 8.62 1st scramble
> 10.02
> 9.35
> 11.62
> ...



guroux sub 7 plz


----------



## giorgi (Jun 15, 2015)

3x3 PB's 
Ao5: 9.81
Ao50: 11.09
Ao100: 11.38
+10.57 Average of 12


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 15, 2015)

First feetsolve...aka first time I haven't ragequit from how long it takes. Technically DNF because cornertwist, but idc.
Oddly enough, this success has cemented my determination to never feetsolve again


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 15, 2015)

3x3 PB
Ao 5
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-15
avg of 5: 21.71

Time List:
1. (25.99) R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 F' L' D2 B U' F L' B2 D2 U' 
2. 21.70 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' B' F L U2 F' L' F R' B2 U' 
3. (18.59) L U F U B2 L U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F 
4. 22.74 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 L B D2 R B' U' R2 
5. 20.68 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 L' U L2 B' R' D' F2 R2 U2

Ao 12 beat by almost 3 seconds from 27.27
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-15
avg of 12: 24.35

Time List:
1. 21.11 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R D2 F2 R U2 R F R2 U' R' D F' U' B' L2 U2 
2. 30.02 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 R' B' U' R' U2 L' R' D U2 B2 
3. 25.99 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 F' L' D2 B U' F L' B2 D2 U' 
4. 21.70 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' B' F L U2 F' L' F R' B2 U' 
5. (18.59) L U F U B2 L U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F 
6. 22.74 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 L B D2 R B' U' R2 
7. 20.68 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 L' U L2 B' R' D' F2 R2 U2 
8. 29.20 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U L U2 B' D U F D L2 U F2 
9. (30.86) D2 B2 L D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' D B2 L2 F2 L U' B2 L 
10. 20.34 D' U' R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B' L D B L' F' R F 
11. 22.08 L F2 D2 F D2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F L' U' L' D R B2 F' U' B 
12. 29.65 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 D' F' L' F' R' D2 L2 D F L U'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 15, 2015)

59.76 4x4 ao 100 pb sub 1


----------



## nalralz (Jun 15, 2015)

YEAH!!! 2x2 NAR!!! (got it on video too!!!)
0.95 F U' R F U' F U F' R'


----------



## nalralz (Jun 15, 2015)

Here is the 2x2 pb average of 5 with it!
Average of 5: 4.15
1. 2.89 U2 R U R U' R' U F' U' 
2. 5.36 R2 U2 R' U' R U R F2 U2 
3. (0.95) F U' R F U' F U F' R' 
4. (5.39) R' U F' R2 F' U R' U' R' 
5. 4.21 U' F2 U' R' U2 R F' U' F U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 15, 2015)

i did it
i got a sub 10
my brain is too broken to shift key and forget word
finally
ezcoll
epll skip
hed not work more
9.56
ami amazing yet/
or not/
not question because no shift key remember


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 15, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-15
avg of 5: 2.62

Time List:
1. 2.92 U' B U B' U B' L U B r b u 
2. 2.63 U L' R' U' R U R U l' r 
3. (2.06) R B' L U' L' B U B' r' 
4. 2.32 U R' U' R' B R' U' R l' r u' 
5. (3.19) U' R B R' B U' B' R l' r' b

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-15
avg of 5: 2.60

Time List:
1. (3.19) R B L B' L' U' L U R l r' b u' 
2. 2.23 R L R L' U' R B R l r' 
3. 2.91 L U' L' U L' R U' L l r b 
4. 2.65 L B U' L B' U' B' U' B' l' u' 
5. (2.13) U L' B U R B L B l' u'

both on cam and stackmatted omgomgomg

https://youtu.be/U0UHz4V7XFo
[video]https://youtu.be/U0UHz4V7XFo[/video]


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 15, 2015)

hed is ded


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 15, 2015)

nalralz said:


> YEAH!!! 2x2 NAR!!! (got it on video too!!!)
> 0.95 F U' R F U' F U F' R'



NR. The NAR is .90 by Eric Limeback


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 15, 2015)

finally used a ZBLL alg in a solve! 59 seconds. 35 for recall and recognition, 14 for execution. I avg 14 seconds so it was pretty good for me lol


----------



## nalralz (Jun 15, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> NR. The NAR is .90 by Eric Limeback



Oh! I didn't know that! It must have happened within the last week or so then.


----------



## cashis (Jun 15, 2015)

54 move 15 puzzle solution. Fewest moves ever. Am I Ben yet


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 15, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Oh! I didn't know that! It must have happened within the last week or so then.



Official or non official?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 15, 2015)

Team BLD PB with PDF
L' D' B U' F' U2 D F L U2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 F'
Roux ftw! 
02:27 minutes:seconds


----------



## cashis (Jun 15, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Team BLD PB with PDF
> L' D' B U' F' U2 D F L U2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 F'
> Roux ftw!
> 02:27 minutes:seconds



Nice!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Team BLD PB with PDF
> L' D' B U' F' U2 D F L U2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 F'
> Roux ftw!
> 02:27 minutes:seconds



Lol we are so bad! y vs y' and misscrambles all day... 5 DNFs and finally a success



cashis said:


> Nice!!



thank you! (even though we suck) it was skype team BLD but its very hard to get POV using a laptop webcam so we had to both solve the cube at the same time while saying the moves we were doing.


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 16, 2015)

First Sub-30 Roux average!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 16, 2015)

I can get my camera stand and record my POV or from another angle with both our voices and stuff if you want in a couple days.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I can get my camera stand and record my POV or from another angle with both our voices and stuff if you want in a couple days.



Ok les go


----------



## nalralz (Jun 16, 2015)

The 0.95 or the 0.90?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 16, 2015)

Got 2 sub-10 3x3 solves today! 9.55 and 9.25. 
The 9.55 was a PLL skip and the 9.25 was an OLL skip and an H perm. the 9.25 could have been a sub-9 but I didnt expect a skip so it took me way too long to recognize my PLL . Oh well, I think that makes around 7 or 8 sub-10s now.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 16, 2015)

nalralz said:


> The 0.95 or the 0.90?



.95 lol


----------



## Chree (Jun 16, 2015)

Finally!! First sub3 single on 6x6!

2:55.09


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2015)

8.53 pyra ao50
Yay
Still misrecognising the center cases more than I should, and I suck at the tips though


----------



## imvelox (Jun 16, 2015)

7x7 2:28 single done 2 days ago (2:07 redux without parity augh)
9.75 avg50

Also a lot of slidypuzls, including 7.93 15puzl avg12, 32.04 6x6 wat, 1:36 8x8, 3:21 10x10, 30:16 20x20


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2015)

Started doing some 7x7, managed to get a 4:59.87 gj single


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Started doing some 7x7, managed to get a 4:59.87 gj single



I wish I had a usable 7x7.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I wish I had a usable 7x7.



I wish I have a 7x7 as well.


----------



## VikingCuber (Jun 16, 2015)

Just had an awesome session where I broke pretty much all of my records. 

Broke my single pb, ao5, ao12 and ao50 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-16
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 12.80
worst: 25.88

mean of 3
current: 16.36 (σ = 0.39)
best: 15.40 (σ = 2.63)

avg of 5
current: 16.36 (σ = 0.39)
best: 16.36 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 18.09 (σ = 1.58)
best: 17.33 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 50
current: 18.35 (σ = 1.73)
best: 18.35 (σ = 1.73)

Average: 18.35 (σ = 1.73)
Mean: 18.40

Time List:
1. 17.20 R' U2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D F' L2 B2 L' D B' L' 
2. 21.10 L' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 B L2 D U L' U' B F2 L2 D B 
3. 18.93 D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D' R B' U L' D B F2 R' F 
4. 21.81 U2 B F L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' L' F D U R' D2 U R F2 U' 
5. 17.38 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D R2 B U2 R U' B' F2 L F2 D2 
6. 20.82 F2 U' L' U' R' L2 F' U D2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' 
7. 15.35 R2 B' U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' L' D' F' L2 D2 F' R U F' U' 
8. 12.80 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U' F2 B' D' F D L R F2 D' U' 
9. 18.06 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 U B2 D U2 L D' U F' L R' 
10. 20.11 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D' B' D2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' L' F2 
11. 23.33 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D B' L R' F' D2 U2 R' F2 D B2 U' 
12. 16.48 U2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F L2 F U B' L' D' F2 D2 R' D L2 F' 
13. 17.80 L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B' D R2 U R' B' U R U2 R2 
14. 13.82 R2 D R' U2 F L' D' F2 L F2 U2 R2 B L2 B D2 F' B D' 
15. 18.00 R' B' U2 L F' R2 B2 U' B L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L' 
16. 17.99 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 L B' D' L2 F R B2 L2 R F' 
17. 18.30 B2 L F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 F2 U F U B' F' L2 U R F' 
18. 17.45 U2 L R B2 R B2 F2 L B2 D' B L' F2 D L F' D2 U L' R2 
19. 17.20 R' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' D B' U B' D2 U' 
20. 21.60 U R' B2 R D2 F2 L F2 R' D2 U2 L2 F U' L' B' L' F' D L2 
21. 17.07 D R' D' B D2 B L B' D F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U D2 L2 R' 
22. 16.87 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 R' B L U' R' D2 U2 B' D2 L 
23. 20.31 F R2 D R' D2 B' L' B' D F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 
24. 16.07 B2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D L2 D2 U R B F L U2 R 
25. 21.39 B2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U B D2 B' L R2 B F' R D' 
26. 19.90 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' R2 B2 U2 R' U2 D' L D2 U' R2 U2 B D' L2 
27. 16.31 B2 U' B R2 F2 R D2 B U2 R L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 
28. 19.08 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D' B' D2 L F U2 R D' U B' L2 
29. 19.60 B2 U' B R D' L U2 F U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U F' 
30. 17.75 R F2 L2 B' R2 F U' R' F U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 
31. 18.84 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 B' L' R2 F' L2 F R2 U B2 U 
32. 20.48 L D' L2 D2 F2 L U' B' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 R 
33. 19.52 F' U F2 U R2 D2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 B' R F2 U B' L B2 L' R2 
34. 16.60 R2 D R2 U' B L' D' B U' F' D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 
35. 18.94 R2 F' U2 B' F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' F' R' U' R' B2 U' L B' F 
36. 15.99 L' B' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 L F' L2 D2 U R' F' D' R' 
37. 16.51 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 U' B2 F' L2 U F2 R' U' 
38. 21.64 U D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 L' U2 L' F' D2 B2 R' U2 B' D2 U' 
39. 19.10 F2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 L U F2 U B' L' F U L R' 
40. 19.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B' U L' B2 D F' D' L' F2 U' 
41. 17.27 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 U2 L F' D' U2 R2 D2 F L' U' R 
42. 17.52 R2 B2 U R2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 B' L' R2 D2 R D' B U2 B D 
43. 20.66 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B L2 B2 U2 D' R2 U' F' L R D2 F U2 B' 
44. 19.64 B U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B' D' R' F2 U' L' B2 U2 F' 
45. 18.03 L2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F' L' F D' R U' L' D' R' U' R' 
46. 25.88 R U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 B D L R' D' U R2 U2 F' 
47. 15.02 R D2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L R2 F D2 F R2 F' U 
48. 16.78 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 F R2 F2 U F' L' R' F2 R' D' R F' 
49. 16.30 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D U2 L2 U R' B D' R F' L' D R2 B' L 
50. 16.01 U B R U' R2 B' U2 D' R2 F R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 R'


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2015)

7x7

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-16
solves/total: 13/13

single
best: 4:56.94
worst: 5:38.92

mean of 3
current: 5:29.22 (σ = 12.33)
best: 5:12.67 (σ = 13.86)

avg of 5
current: 5:22.47 (σ = 10.31)
best: 5:14.62 (σ = 3.21)

avg of 12
current: 5:19.82 (σ = 10.36)
best: 5:19.82 (σ = 10.36)

Average: 5:21.49 (σ = 11.28)
Mean: 5:20.95

Time List:
5:38.92, 5:22.23, 5:32.81, 4:59.87, 5:26.91, 5:11.58, 5:14.31, 5:23.09, 5:17.98, 4:56.94, 5:34.27, 5:15.18, 5:38.23

Not too bad. Failed to roll the first solve though


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2015)

not cubing but I played bowling and got 102


----------



## nalralz (Jun 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> .95 lol


It was unofficial.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 16, 2015)

YEAH!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-16
avg of 5: 3.69

Time List:
1. 3.77 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 F' 
2. 3.73 U' R U2 F2 U2 F U' F2 U 
3. 3.57 U R' F U F R2 U2 R' U2 
4. (5.32) R2 F' U F2 U R2 U2 F' R' 
5. (1.98) R F' R2 F R F' R F2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 16, 2015)

Wat
4.21 skoob avg12 PB by a lot, all but the worst sub5, 7move 2.16 Single aswell

Also: 4x4 39.5x avg5 pretty good


----------



## United Thought (Jun 16, 2015)

11 sec Fullstep single!

19. 11.84 R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 R F R' B' R' U2 B2 F


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 17, 2015)

wtf just happened?

3x3: 
number of times: 50/50
best time: 6.440
worst time: 10.297

current mo3: 9.068 (σ = 0.35)
best mo3: 7.588 (σ = 0.92)

current avg5: 9.068 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 7.771 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 8.786 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 8.242 (σ = 0.82)

current avg50: 8.750 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.750 (σ = 0.61)

9.632, 8.628, 9.000, 10.297, 7.707, 9.002, 8.977, 9.147, 9.933, 7.644, 8.482, 6.639, 8.428, 8.247, 8.804, 6.440, 8.520, 9.196, 7.315, 9.937, 9.409, 8.353, 9.118, 8.328, 8.832, 9.291, 8.839, 10.038, 7.629, 8.731 8.811, 9.896, 7.830, 8.706, 9.363, 8.159, 8.704, 8.757, 9.267, 7.775, 8.401, 8.167, 9.532, 9.021, 8.495, 7.442, 9.572, 9.465, 8.837, 8.901


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 17, 2015)

1:10.80 skype team BLD with Adam. (why is this so hard!!!)


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 17, 2015)

11.87 3x3 pb single...beats my previous by .03 
This was a pll skip though, my last was fullstep.


----------



## Julian (Jun 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> y vs y'


spin right
spin left



> and misscrambles all day...


before every solve say "top row?"
other person replies with UBL, UB, UBR stickers to verify


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 17, 2015)

Julian said:


> spin right
> spin left
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah roux doesnt use rotations mid-solve so we dont need to spin quickly, but somehow I mess up rotations in inspection. We also compare scrambles but idek how we dnf so much. We did some practice POV skype team blind cuz 2 cubes solving at same time is too loud to hear calls...


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow...pb ao5 (14.76) and pb ao100 (17.14). Also, sub-17 ao50 (16.91).
That ao5 was several months old, I was wondering when I'd ever beat it.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 17, 2015)

Skewb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-17
avg of 5: 4.55

Time List:
1. (4.22) L B' L U' L' R' U' R 
2. 4.38 B R' L U' L B' R' U' L' 
3. (7.42) R' L' B' R L' R B' R 
4. 4.62 U R' B' L' U B U' L' 
5. 4.67 U' R' B R' B' U' R L'

Woohoo advanced is fun


----------



## Myachii (Jun 17, 2015)

MLG Feet PB's I've got over the past few days - 

Single (57.96) - 
447. 57.96 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U R2 U R U2 L F U2 L2 F2 U' F' R' 

Mo3 (1:16.98) - 
1. 1:16.62 D' L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 R D2 B' L2 F2 R' D' F U R 
2. 1:17.64 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' R' B2 F2 U' R F D L2 U' 
3. 1:16.67 U' R' F R2 D2 R L' D F B' D F2 U2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 D'

Ao5 (1:16.98) -
1. 1:16.62 D' L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 R D2 B' L2 F2 R' D' F U R 
2. 1:17.64 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' R' B2 F2 U' R F D L2 U' 
3. 1:16.67 U' R' F R2 D2 R L' D F B' D F2 U2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 D' 
4. (1:51.58) R2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F' R' U' F' R' U2 L D L' R 
5. (1:16.52) B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 R' D' F D2 B U2 L' B D' F'

Ao12 - 1:23.44
Ao50 - 1:28.70
Ao100 - 1:33.00

Feet is fun :>


----------



## ottozing (Jun 17, 2015)

3x3 PB avg12 and other good averages and stuff

stats: (hide)
number of times: 125/125
best time: 6.276
worst time: 15.498

current avg5: 8.844 (σ = 1.62)
best avg5: 7.414 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 9.223 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 7.740 (σ = 0.58)

current avg50: 8.734 (σ = 1.05)
best avg50: 8.535 (σ = 0.78)

current avg100: 9.026 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 8.875 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 8.901 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 9.070

Also got a 7.4x+ in there lol


----------



## nalralz (Jun 17, 2015)

10.36 Fullstep NL single!!! I need to reconstruct the scramble though because I forgot it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 17, 2015)

Myachii said:


> MLG Feet PB's I've got over the past few days -
> 
> Single (57.96) -
> 447. 57.96 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U R2 U R U2 L F U2 L2 F2 U' F' R'
> ...


Wat, you do feet?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 17, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> wtf just happened?
> 
> 3x3:
> number of times: 50/50
> ...



wat. That avg12 and avg50 beats mine. Irish champs is going to be interesting.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-17
avg of 5: 2.52

Time List:
1. 2.65 L B U' L B' U' B' U' B' l' u' 
2. 2.13 U L' B U R B L B l' u' 
3. (5.50) L U R L R' U' B L' R l' b u 
4. (2.02) B L' B R U L' U L' 
5. 2.77 U' L U' L' U' L' R' L' r b' u'

after a day or 2, I rolled the 2.60 avg to a 2.52 lol

and this happened...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-17
avg of 12: 3.15

Time List:
1. 3.47 U B R' L U R' U' B' l r' b u 
2. 3.19 R B L B' L' U' L U R l r' b u' 
3. 2.23 R L R L' U' R B R l r' 
4. 2.91 L U' L' U L' R U' L l r b 
5. 2.65 L B U' L B' U' B' U' B' l' u' 
6. 2.13 U L' B U R B L B l' u' 
7. (5.50) L U R L R' U' B L' R l' b u 
8. (2.02) B L' B R U L' U L' 
9. 2.77 U' L U' L' U' L' R' L' r b' u' 
10. 5.04 L' R' B' L R U' B R r u' 
11. 2.82 U' R B R' U' B' L U' l r u 
12. 4.29 L' U' L' U' R' U' B R' r b'


----------



## Tanisimo (Jun 17, 2015)

6.74 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 R' U2 D' R2 D F' D' U2 L' R B'

fullstep


----------



## nalralz (Jun 17, 2015)

Almost sub-2 5x5 average!!! PB single and average!
Average of 5: 2:02.14
(1:56.71), 1:59.20, 2:06.69, DNF(2:08.65), 2:00.52


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-17
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.52
worst: 15.73

mean of 3
current: 12.77 (σ = 0.80)
best: 9.53 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 5
current: 12.96 (σ = 0.50)
best: 10.28 (σ = 0.45)

avg of 12
current: 12.30 (σ = 1.51)
best: 11.04 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 50
current: 12.08 (σ = 1.27)
best: 11.56 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 100
current: 11.97 (σ = 1.16)
best: 11.97 (σ = 1.16)

Come at me Ross


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 17, 2015)

Meanwhile, pyraminx...

number of times: 99/100
best time: 4.80
worst time: 19.17

current avg5: 9.25 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 6.94 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 10.22 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 8.70 (σ = 2.40)

current avg100: 10.78 (σ = 2.04)
best avg100: 10.78 (σ = 2.04)

session avg: 10.78 (σ = 2.04)
session mean: 10.84


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 17, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> wat. That avg12 and avg50 beats mine. Irish champs is going to be interesting.



it certainly will be 

25.434 4x4 PB single!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-17
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...



oooooooooooohhhhhh kill em!!!!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jun 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-17
solves/total: 116/116

single
best: 7.328
worst: 19.600

mean of 3
current: 12.598 (σ = 1.10)
best: 10.535 (σ = 2.16)

avg of 5
current: 12.598 (σ = 1.10)
best: 11.575 (σ = 0.23)

avg of 12
current: 12.488 (σ = 0.77)
best: 12.262 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 50
current: 12.771 (σ = 1.24)
best: 12.728 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 100
current: 12.828 (σ = 1.21)
best: 12.828 (σ = 1.21)

Yay new single pb  and ao100.
7.328 B2 U' L' D L' B' U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' F2 B2 L F2 D2 L' D2 B2


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2015)

Done ~250 solves in the last two days, since learning 1-flip. Still not sub-10.

Pyraminx
17-Jun-2015 16:17:55 - 20:48:23

Mean: 10.79
Average: 10.76
Best time: 3.20
Median: 10.42
Worst time: 20.79
Standard deviation: 3.45

Best average of 5: 7.34
86-90 - (5.71) (13.93) 8.22 6.72 7.08

Best average of 12: 8.16
80-91 - 9.09 7.72 5.96 9.15 9.61 9.64 (5.71) (13.93) 8.22 6.72 7.08 8.41



Spoiler: Times/scrambles



1. 9.10 B U B R L' B' R L' r' u
2. 20.79 R' U' L' R U' L R' U' L' b' r l u
3. 9.57 L' R B R' U r l' u'
4. 9.08 U' R' L B' R U B R b r
5. 12.38 U' L B R L' U L' R' L b' r' l' u'
6. 19.48 B' R' U R' B' U B' l u
7. 10.67 R' U R' B R' U R' b r' l u'
8. 10.75 R B' U' R U R' L R U' b l' u'
9. 16.78 L R U' L' R B L R' U b' r' l' u'
10. 7.53 L R' B L U' L R B' U' l' u'
11. 11.61 B R B' R U R' b r' l u
12. 11.02 R' B' R' U B R' B L' b' l' u'
13. 10.36 R' L' U' R U' L R' U' b l
14. 10.90 R' B R L R' B U' R' l u
15. 10.50 L' U R' B R' U L B b r l'
16. 16.84 B' R' L' U' L' B' U R b r' l u
17. 12.60 U' L R B U R U b r l u'
18. 12.63 R' B' U' R U R L U b r l
19. 12.81 R' B R L' B' R' U L U b' r' l' u'
20. 3.20 U L' B L B' L' U' L'
21. 16.89 R B U' L R B R L' r l u
22. 10.11 U B U B L' B' R U L b u'
23. 9.43 B' R' L' U L' R' B L' b' r' l' u'
24. 9.29 B' L' R L' U' R B' L b' r' l'
25. 8.11 L U B L' R' U' B b' l' u'
26. 4.53 L U' L' U B' U' B b' r'
27. 15.08 R' B' U L R U' L U r l u
28. 10.63 U L B U B' U B U'
29. 12.79 L' U B R' U R U L b' r' l' u
30. 12.69 L' B U' B' R' U' B' L b' r' l'
31. 15.86 U R' B' L R B' U' R b' r l u
32. 11.25 B U L' R' L B' L' R U b l'
33. 12.37 B' U R B L' U R' U' b r l'
34. 10.62 B' U' R U L' R' L U' b' r l' u
35. 8.43 R L B' L' U' R' B U' b l u
36. 12.97 R L' B' R' L U B' L U' b' r l' u
37. 10.62 R U R' L U' L R' b' r l' u'
38. 11.75 B U' L R' B R' B U' L' b' r'
39. 15.92 L B' U' R B U' R' L' U r' l' u'
40. 11.56 B' R B L' R' L B L b' r l'
41. 8.62 L' R' L' B R' L B R' U' b' r u
42. 14.84 L R L' B' R L' B R' L' b' r l u
43. 10.73 B' L' U B R U R U' l
44. 5.87 R' L U' L B' L B U' b r'
45. 5.16 B' R' U R' L R' B' R' b u'
46. 9.29 B' L B U L' B l' u
47. 16.30 R U' R L B' L' B U u
48. 7.04 L' U' B' U' L R' B' U' b' l u'
49. 17.84 U' L R' U L R L B b' r' l' u
50. 10.49 R L' R B' L R L' B' r' l' u
51. 6.38 R' U R' L U B L' U b' r l'
52. 8.70 R B L R' B U' L U L' b' l
53. 10.65 L R' B U' B U' L U b l' u
54. 10.51 U B' L' B' U' R B' L' U r' l'
55. 10.19 B' R L U R L' U' b' r u
56. 9.20 L U' R U B' U R' L' U b' r' l' u
57. 18.76 L' B R' L' U B' L B' b r' l u'
58. 9.93 L B' R' L' B L U R' b r l u
59. 6.14 B' L B U' L R' U' L' b r' u'
60. 9.24 U' R' B' L' R' L R' U' b' r u
61. 15.75 R U' R L' R B R' L' U' b' r' l' u'
62. 6.43 L' R' B' R' B' L B U b' u'
63. 17.72 R' L' R B' L' R L' b' r l u'
64. 14.79 U' L' B R' B' L' B r l' u'
65. 6.86 L B L' U R L' R' U' b' r' l'
66. 11.93 B L R' U B U' L' U B' b' r u
67. 10.16 U' B' R' B' L U' B' U' r' l' u
68. 9.08 B R' L' R U' L R' U L' b r'
69. 8.31 R' B' R' B' R' B' R L' U
70. 9.81 B' L' B L' U R U B' U' b' r l' u'
71. 15.03 L R L R U' B R U' r l u
72. 9.18 L' R' U L R' U B' b l'
73. 5.88 L' U R' L B' U L' R' l u'
74. 16.33 R' L B R' U' B R L U' b'
75. 9.22 U R' B' L U B L' B U' r u'
76. 6.10 R U' B' R' U R' B b u'
77. 9.93 L' B' L R L' U B L' b l u
78. 10.46 R U' B U' R' U' B' L' b r' u
79. 12.82 L' U' B R' L' U' L' U b r' l u'
80. 9.09 U' L B U B U' B' b r l' u
81. 7.72 U' L U' R L' U' B' U' L' b' r l'
82. 5.96 R' B' L B U B' L U' r' l'
83. 9.15 L' R B L' B' R' U' R U' b' l' u'
84. 9.61 B L R' U L' B' R' U' b' r l' u
85. 9.64 B' U R U' L' R B U' l'
86. 5.71 L' R L' R' B R' B U l' u
87. 13.93 R' B' U' B' R' B' U' L' r' l' u
88. 8.22 U' R U R L U L R b r l'
89. 6.72 R L' B R B L' U' L b r'
90. 7.08 R B L' B' L' R L' b l u'
91. 8.41 U R L' B U L' B' U' L b r
92. 9.14 L' B' L' U' B R' U' L r
93. 13.32 B' L R' U B' U L' U' b r l u'
94. 13.14 L U R' L B R L' B b' r' l
95. 10.38 R' B' R U' B' L R U' r l
96. 10.50 L' R L R L' U L' R L' U' r' l u'
97. 10.29 U L U L' R' U R U' b r l' u
98. 10.90 B' U' L' R' L U R L U b' r' l u
99. 10.83 L' R U' R L' U' R L b' l
100. 7.82 L' B R' L' U' B L' B' r' l


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 17, 2015)

9.61 ao 12

1. 9.43 L' U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B D' U2 L R2 B' D' F2 R2 
2. 8.57 R' D R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' F L D R' U R2 F L 
3. 8.85 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R F' U L D' B' R' F2 U R2 
4. 9.99 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 R' F2 U' L2 U' R' F' U R2 F2 
5. 8.93 L F R L F' U L D L2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 R' 
6. 13.40 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U B' U2 B2 U' R F2 U F L' F2 
7. 9.53 F D F2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F' D' B L' D2 B L2 F2 
8. 8.89 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R B' L2 F' R U' B L2 F2 D' 
9. 11.31 L2 F R2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' L D B R D2 R' B2 D L2 R' 
10. 9.82 L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 U2 F' L2 R B D F' R B' L B2 L2 F2 
11. 10.07 D R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 U' R' D' R' U' F' U2 B' L' 
12. 9.25 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 U' B2 D F2 B' D' F' U R' B' D' F R2 D'


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jun 17, 2015)

8.80 fullstep single!
L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R U2 L D2 U R' B2 U2 L2 F' D B' L2 F'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know if this is an accomplishment so much as a plain fluke, but I just got a LS+LL skip with no AUF on a 4x4. I solved my third pair, and the cube was solved. It was a seemingly normal scramble from a timer that I've been using for over a year, which has always given proper 4x4 scrambles. I tried reconstructing, but it was hopeless. There was nothing notable about the solve until the very end; I don't remember anything about the beginning.

After reduction, I had solved the FR and BL pairs, and I did L' U L R' U2 R to solve the back right pair. In doing so, I accidentally solved the FL pair, as well as the last layer. There was no parity. 

I'm dumping this in the probability thread as well; I have to know just how unusual this was.

EDIT: oh yeah, the time was 43. Hardly seems to be important.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 18, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I don't know if this is an accomplishment so much as a plain fluke, but I just got a LS+LL skip with no AUF on a 4x4. I solved my third pair, and the cube was solved. It was a seemingly normal scramble from a timer that I've been using for over a year, which has always given proper 4x4 scrambles. I tried reconstructing, but it was hopeless. There was nothing notable about the solve until the very end; I don't remember anything about the beginning.
> 
> After reduction, I had solved the FR and BL pairs, and I did L' U L R' U2 R to solve the back right pair. In doing so, I accidentally solved the FL pair, as well as the last layer. There was no parity.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's insane. The most I've gotten was an LL skip on 4x4 and it was a long time ago, and just for an LL skip the chances are like one out of 64ish thousand or something. Add a LS skip to that and the chances are a lot less... does anyone know those odds?



I got a new 5x5 single! 1:49.54. Sub-1:50! I also for sure average 2:15 now (Almost Sub-2:10). Now I just need to get sub-2.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 18, 2015)

45 team bld single with GuRoux!


----------



## cashis (Jun 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 45 team bld single with GuRoux!



how u feel PDF


----------



## ottozing (Jun 18, 2015)

Filmed this

Average of 50: 8.568


Spoiler: Times and scrambles



1. 7.530 B' F' R2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R D U2 F R F' R 
2. 7.422 B' D2 R2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F' D B L F2 D B2 L2 B2 R' F 
3. 8.834 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L U R' F R2 B' U' B F D2 
4. 8.786 D L' F' U2 B' L F' D2 B U2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 F2 
5. 8.990 D B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' R' D L2 D2 F2 L 
6. 9.151 R B' D R' F B2 U R' L' D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 
7. 7.329 R2 B' L2 B D2 B R2 F L2 B2 D B2 D2 B L R2 F R U B 
8. 7.538 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 L U' L B D U2 L D R U 
9. 7.604 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' U' B' U' F2 U2 B R' U' L2 
10. 7.683 L2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R B' U' L' D U' B' U' R D 
11. 9.592 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L U2 F L' F2 U2 F' R' D B2 L' 
12. 8.934 F2 U2 B' R U' D' B2 R' U F R2 B U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' 
13. 7.978 U2 B R2 F L2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 F D F R2 D' B R' F2 L B2 F' 
14. 10.293 D2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 B' U F R2 F2 U R2 F' R2 
15. 8.701 R2 L' U R U F' U2 D' R F D2 F D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 
16. 8.881 D2 B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' D' L F2 D2 U2 B' 
17. 8.404 L2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R' D F R2 D' R' U' B' L U' F' 
18. 8.154 B2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L R' B U B2 D' L U' L R B' L2 
19. 8.757 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 F D2 B2 L' D' B' U L2 U2 B F2 L D' 
20. 8.223 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D F' U' B' L' B2 R F' D' U2 L' 
21. 8.225 R2 B R' U' B' R' L' F' U F U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B R2 L2 B D2 
22. 9.720 F2 D' B2 D U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L D' F D R F L2 U2 L U' 
23. (10.451) B2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 L' U' R2 F2 U2 B U' F R U2 
24. 9.571 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F' L D2 F L F R2 U2 L' D 
25. 8.215 R2 L' D' R D R2 D' L2 D' F' D L2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 U2 
26. 7.990 L B' D' F2 B2 D2 R' D' F' L B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 
27. 9.920 U' F' D' B2 L' B U R' F L' U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' D2 F2 D 
28. 9.170 R' U' D' R' B2 R' F2 R' B' L F L2 F2 U2 B R2 B D2 F2 U2 
29. 8.367 D2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 B2 D R D B L2 R2 B' U L' 
30. 8.780 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U F D B' U' L U2 R D F' 
31. 8.293 F U R2 U2 L' U' R2 F R2 U B R2 U2 L2 B L2 B L2 B L2 F' 
32. 8.202 D F' L2 U' F' R F' L D R F2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 
33. (13.461) L' D2 L F2 L D2 U2 R' D2 L2 D R U2 F L' R' B' U L2 R2 
34. 10.251 B' D2 R2 F U2 F L2 B2 U2 F R2 D' U' F L' R' U R B U2 R 
35. 7.405 F' B' L2 B2 L' F2 U' R B D' R F2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 R L' D2 F2 
36. 8.244 D L2 D' L2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F U' F2 R F' D2 
37. 8.951 U' D B L2 F' L U' D2 R B' L2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 
38. 8.038 R B U2 F L B' D' F' D2 L U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 
39. 8.595 U2 L2 B L U2 F B D' B U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' 
40. 9.240 L2 B' F' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L' B R' D2 U' L D R' D2 F 
41. (6.140) B2 D F2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 U' L' D2 B' L2 B F U' R U' B 
42. 8.197 R2 B' D2 F L2 B U2 B' U2 F L B D' R U F' D2 F2 D2 L2 
43. 9.024 L U B2 U2 R F' L' F D R2 B R2 F2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 
44. (6.037) L' F2 B' L' D' B' L' B' U2 L B2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 D B2 
45. (12.366) D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B L2 R B F' L' U' B R' D 
46. 10.217 D2 R' F' D' L2 B' U' D' F' B2 D2 R U2 R' B2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 
47. 8.180 R2 D F2 U B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' D' L R' U L F' D' B' D' 
48. (6.897) D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' R2 U' R D B' U2 R U L2 
49. 7.700 F2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 U L' B' U' R' D' B L2 U' L R2 
50. 7.691 D2 F R D2 B' R U2 R' D' F2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 D2 R'



Was happy with this at first, and I'll probably upload it, but it really put something into perspective for me. About 9 months or so ago, I uploaded an 8.89 avg50, which was a pretty average average for me. Same with this, it's about what I average.

I've improved less than .5 at 3x3 in almost a year .Granted, I'm somewhat of an all round cuber, so not all of my cubing time has gone towards just 3x3. Also, I've been focusing a bit more on school this year, and have picked up a new hobby (Tetris). Still, this makes me think there's no way I'm getting close to sub 8 by the end of the year, which was one of my main resolutions.

That said, I'm not angry or anything. I'm happy with what I'm accomplishing across the board and all that jazz, but as a result I don't exactly improve as fast as Kennan when it comes to 3x3 lol


----------



## EMI (Jun 18, 2015)

ottozing said:


> I've improved less than .5 at 3x3 in almost a year



Has been like that for me for the last four years, at least I can be quite sure I keep improving at all


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 18, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Filmed this
> 
> Average of 50: 8.568
> 
> ...



Nice. I doubt you're close to a complete plateau yet, but regardless, 8.68 is top 50 in the world which is pretty ****ing respectable for 3x3. Anyway, I got a 15.05 comp average in 2010, and just last comp I got a 14.86 average! 0.19 improved over 5 years!  Factoring in cube advancements (probably not even an A-5 or F-2 for the 15.05...) I've gotten slower!

But anyway, in the last year you've gotten a WR and several CRs. You've also improved a lot at other puzzles


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 45 team bld single with GuRoux!



wtf



cashis said:


> how u feel PDF



wtf at least i got a 46.... wtf......i hate time zones.... team bld at midnight is loud ya know...people were sleeping...

EDIT: imma hit up ross and race you noobs to sub 20!


----------



## Myachii (Jun 18, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Wat, you do feet?



I do now >
CHJ hide your NR's cause I'm coming


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 18, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-17
> avg of 5: 2.52
> 
> Time List:
> ...



So fast!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 18, 2015)

Some stuff from a cube meet today:

9.648 PB LL skip single!!!!!! (First ever LL skip)

Team BLD clock success! (I can't solve one, so yeah)

Also sub 1 A perms, U perms, T perm, H perm and Ja perm. 1.12 Ga perm and 1.15 skewb z perm.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 18, 2015)

Some stuff from a cube meet today:

9.648 PB LL skip single!!!!!! (First ever LL skip)

Team BLD clock success! (I can't solve one, so yeah)

Also sub 1 A perms, U perms, T perm, H perm and Ja perm. 1.12 Ga perm and 1.15 skewb z perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2015)

7.27, 7.63, 7.92, 8.85, (6.09), 7.63, 8.73, 7.01, (17.13), 7.60, 6.68, 6.70 = *7.60*

7.01, (17.13), 7.60, (6.68), 6.70 = *7.10*


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 18, 2015)

wat.
you see me rollin. dont be hatin.



Spoiler: Times/Scrambles/Statistics



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-18
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 7.97
worst: 12.71

mean of 3
current: 9.94 (σ = 1.68)
best: 8.85 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 5
current: 10.60 (σ = 0.24)
best: 9.15 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 10.18 (σ = 0.64)
best: *9.52* (σ = 0.34)

avg of 50
current: 10.02 (σ = 0.66)
best: *9.77* (σ = 0.42)

avg of 100
current: 9.89 (σ = 0.57)
best: *9.89* (σ = 0.57)

Average: 9.89 (σ = 0.57)
Mean: 9.88

Time List:
1. 9.71 B' U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B U R' D2 F2 L' B U' R2 
2. 9.55 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F L' U R' U' L F' D' R2 F2 R 
3. 9.06 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U R2 D2 U' F' U2 R B2 D' R2 B D F D' 
4. 9.57 R' B2 L' F U' D' B' D' L2 F R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 L' D2 R 
5. 10.43 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 F U2 L' F2 U' L' B2 F U' L2 
6. 10.05 R' B L2 D B2 R' D2 R' D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L 
7. 9.44 B2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 U B2 U R' U2 L B' U R F' 
8. 10.84 D' B' U' F R' D' L' B' D L U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 
9. 9.75 L' U R2 D L2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B' U L' D2 L' B' U F2 
10. 9.70 D2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L' B' R2 B R F2 U' F' L2 U2 
11. 9.55 R' F2 U L U2 D F' U D2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F R2 
12. 9.96 B2 U D B' U' F' D R' F D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L' 
13. 10.13 U2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L D' B' L2 R D2 L' D' B' R2 
14. 10.01 U2 F D2 L2 F U2 F U2 F R2 F' D' L U2 R B' L D L2 B L2 
15. 9.02 L' D2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 L' B2 R B' F D' L' U' R' B2 D L R2 
16. 10.33 B D2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B F' U L' D R2 B F' L D2 B L 
17. 10.12 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 B' L' B' U' R D2 B F2 U2 L' 
18. 9.43 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D U B2 L2 R2 F' U R' F2 D2 U' B' R' B2 R 
19. 10.10 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U L U' L2 B F2 D R' D2 F2 R' 
20. 9.65 B U F D2 F L2 B' U R U2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 R 
21. 9.68 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 R2 B R B2 D' U2 F R2 D F L2 
22. 9.70 R2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B F U' B2 D B' R F' U2 F 
23. 8.50 L2 D L D' B2 U' R' D' F' D2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B 
24. 9.23 U2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 R' F L' D' B2 U R' F L' R2 B2 
25. 8.83 U' R' U2 R' D2 F2 L U2 R' U2 R' F2 B U B2 L2 U2 B D2 R B 
26. 9.45 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 D' B' L D2 F' R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 
27. 9.38 R2 D2 L B2 R' D2 B L R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 U 
28. 10.75 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 L' B' D F R2 F2 L2 R' B' U 
29. 9.73 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B D B2 D2 L2 R' D F' U2 L' 
30. 9.56 B D2 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 U F' R F2 L B2 U' 
31. 10.68 D R B2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' R F U F' R2 U' F2 D' 
32. 9.83 B2 R D2 R' D2 B2 F2 L F2 B L B2 D' F L2 R D' U2 F' 
33. 9.03 L U' L' B U' R2 D2 B F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' 
34. 10.93 B2 L U' B D2 R' B2 L U D2 F2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 U' 
35. 9.85 D2 L D' F2 B' D L2 F' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F 
36. 10.02 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L' F D' U' R B' R U2 F' 
37. 9.79 D2 F2 R B2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 R' B' U2 L' U R2 B U B2 D' R2 
38. 9.95 B' R U' R2 B2 R2 B D2 F D R' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 
39. 9.96 B D2 B' F2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L2 R B2 L' U R U' R' D' B 
40. 10.02 U2 D F' B' R B L2 F2 B' L' D' R2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 
41. 9.29 U F' L2 B' U' R2 D2 R' F U2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 F B L2 U' 
42. 10.46 B2 U' R2 F2 D' U' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F D L D2 F' L D' B' R' F2 
43. 10.32 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B' L' B' F2 L B' F D L D' 
44. 9.63 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 D' L B U2 L' R' F U 
45. 9.51 D' U' R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 F D' U B L2 U F' U2 
46. 9.95 L F2 R U2 L B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R F U F' L' D B' D2 L B' 
47. 8.21 L F2 B' U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 
48. 9.91 L2 D U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F' U L2 B2 R' B L U2 L2 F 
49. 10.64 R2 L' B' U D' L B U2 L2 F' B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D 
50. 8.90 R U B U2 R U L2 D L' D2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 R D' 
51. 10.08 B R2 B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' B2 U R D L' D' R2 B D R' 
52. 10.06 D' R2 B2 U' F R' B R F' B2 R B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 
53. 11.01 L2 B2 L R2 B2 R D2 L B2 R' F2 U' R B' F2 L F' D U' F' R' 
54. 8.22 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F U L D2 R D B' F D' F 
55. 10.55 B' D2 F' U' L F' R2 U D' B' U2 F2 U L2 D R2 U' D' B2 U2 
56. 11.16 U2 D L' F R' U2 F2 R F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U R 
57. 9.64 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 R U2 D R' F2 R' F' U L' D' F' 
58. 8.85 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 L' U2 R' F R' F L 
59. 10.94 F2 D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' D' B' L2 F' D F U2 
60. 10.37 F' R D' B' L' B' U' D2 F U R2 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D B' 
61. 8.77 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F' R' U L' B2 R2 B R D' U' 
62. 10.14 B2 R' U2 D' R' B L D2 B' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U D F2 U 
63. 9.83 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R' F2 L B2 U2 F D' U R' U2 
64. 9.71 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B R' D B' U2 L' U' L B D2 L2 
65. 11.07 U2 R F' R U B' D2 F2 R' F U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D 
66. 9.57 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R D' B F' D R2 D R' U' B 
67. 9.68 L' R2 B2 R D2 R' B2 R' B2 R' D L2 F' L' B2 L U' R B D 
68. 10.13 F' R D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 R B2 R' D U2 F R B L' D R B 
69. 12.71 U' F2 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 D R2 U L U2 B' R' U L F' D' L2 R 
70. 9.36 U2 D2 B' R2 U D2 B2 U' L' U' B2 U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 
71. 9.78 D B2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 U L' F2 R' F D U' B' 
72. 8.94 D L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U B D L2 D2 L' D2 R' U L' U' 
73. 11.01 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D' F' U2 L R2 F' D2 R' D B 
74. 10.16 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 F' L' R2 U B' R2 B' R' 
75. 10.91 R2 B R2 F D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 F' U' B' L' U B D B 
76. 8.75 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D F' D L D2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 
77. 9.23 L R2 B2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 D' F' L U' B' F2 U R' U2 B' 
78. 10.86 U B' U2 B U B' U F' L' U F2 L2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 
79. 10.55 L2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 B L F' L2 U2 L' F L2 D U2 F' 
80. 7.97 F L' D F' U L U L' B R D2 R' B2 L F2 L' U2 D2 R U2 
81. 9.58 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 F D2 F U2 B R' F2 D' U F2 
82. 9.77 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L U2 D B' U2 L R2 B U' F R' U 
83. 9.64 R' D' L2 D B R2 L D B' R2 U2 R' L2 D2 R B2 L' U2 B2 D 
84. 9.85 R U B' R D' B' R2 U B U R L D2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L 
85. 10.39 U B' L F2 D F2 R U R F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R L B' 
86. 9.95 R' L2 B D B R' B R U R2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B2 
87. 9.47 F2 U B' D' R D2 R2 U B2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 L B2 U' 
88. 10.35 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R' B U' R2 B' D' L' F U' R2 
89. 10.65 R F R2 U2 F D2 F D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R F2 D R F2 L B' L' 
90. 9.79 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 U R' D' R2 B' L' R F' R' F2 R' 
91. 9.49 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F L' F2 R' D F2 R2 B 
92. 10.20 B' R' U' D2 L' D2 R' D L2 B' U2 B L2 B' U2 B' U2 F L2 D' 
93. 10.10 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 B D' F' L' U2 F U' F R' F 
94. 8.88 U' D' R' B' R D R B2 U' F B' L2 U2 B' R2 L2 F' D2 F' 
95. 10.91 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L U' F' D' B R' U' R2 
96. 10.33 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' F' U R' D' B' R' D L2 
97. 10.76 F R' F2 D2 R U2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 L D' F' U' B R' U' B L' F 
98. 10.70 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 L' B' D L' U2 F2 U 
99. 11.10 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 L' U F D' R' F' L' U' B2 R2 
100. 8.01 R2 U B' U L' U2 D' F' R U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2015)

12.46, (16.79), 13.02, (9.22), 11.00, 11.83, 12.00, 12.68, 10.93, 10.10, 10.32, 11.79 = *11.61*

Best average in a while. Epic failed rolling the first three solves though


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 18, 2015)

Clock n stuff PBs:
9.98 ao5 sub 10 finally
10.64 fail ao12
11.91 ao100


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 18, 2015)

Pyra PBs on my new moyu

ao5: 4.37
ao12: 4.75
ao50: 5.13
ao100: 5.38


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2015)

yay PB 3x3 avg12 two days in a row 

Average of 12: 7.59
1. 7.24 L2 U R' L2 B' L2 U2 B L U R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2
2. 7.29 U2 R B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' R F2 R D L2 B U F R' B2 D' R B
3. 7.32 U L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 L' B D U L' F' U L' F2 R' U'
4. 7.42 D2 R B2 L' R' U2 L D2 R F2 U R D' U2 L B' L F2 R' B
5. (9.90) R' F' D2 L2 D' L' B2 U D' B D L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D'
6. 7.49 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R U2 R B' L2 D L' U' B R2 B2 F R
7. 8.46 R' D2 L R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 F L D' L' U B F' L2 U' F
8. (6.82) R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R' F D B2 D' B' R B2 R2 D
9. 7.63 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' B' D L D' F2 U R U F'
10. 7.28 R U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 U' L' U' F' D' F L' U' F'
11. 7.23 F' L2 U D' R U L' U R U2 R L B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L
12. 8.54 F2 R' B R2 B2 U D2 R' D2 B' D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2


----------



## Chree (Jun 18, 2015)

New PB Single... 3rd LL Skip and first sub9: 8.72

ZZ solvers are gonna love this scramble... 

U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L' U R2 U' L F2 L' U' R U2 L' F2 L F2 R' U F2 U L2 B'

Pretty sure the cross was either [x2 F' U R' D L2 F2] or [x2 F' U R' D F2 L2]... but I can't reconstruct for the life of me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2015)

27.44 Feet PB single  

COLL with predicted PLL skip.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 18, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 27.44 Feet PB single
> 
> COLL with predicted PLL skip.



Wot... thats my OH pb...


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 18, 2015)

5:50.xx ao5 and 5:17.xx single 6x6 pb's for Sunday Contest...previous single pb was 5:49 
For the 5:17, I had finished OLL at 4:45 but misread what must have been a G-perm, so ended up doing PLL parity twice


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2015)

(30.25), (39.63), 35.47, 31.65, 36.68, 37.90, 39.59, 35.03, 39.44, 39.56, 39.40, 31.94 = *36.67* PB Feet avg12


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 18, 2015)

I just DNF'ed a 1x1 average:
(DNF) (0.02) 0.57 0.03 DNF = DNF


----------



## cashis (Jun 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just DNF'ed a 1x1 average:
> (DNF) (0.02) 0.57 0.03 DNF = DNF



Reccomendation: Dont waste your time doing 1x1 lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 18, 2015)

cashis said:


> Reccomendation: Dont waste your time doing 1x1 lol



I don't I was just being stupid


----------



## nalralz (Jun 18, 2015)

2 PLL skips in a row!!! A first for me and probably very rare.
1. 12.74 R U' F2 R2 U R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' D' F' L' D B U2 F L' 
2. 11.22 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 B' F' R B U2 F' D' F D' U R'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 18, 2015)

nalralz said:


> 2 PLL skips in a row!!! A first for me and probably very rare.
> 1. 12.74 R U' F2 R2 U R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' D' F' L' D B U2 F L'
> 2. 11.22 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 B' F' R B U2 F' D' F D' U R'



0.0193% chance for any given 2 solves.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 0.0193% chance for any given 2 solves.



What about OLL skip then PLL skip?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 0.0193% chance for any given 2 solves.



not if you use COLL


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 19, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> not if you use COLL



Those are called EPLL skips, not pll skips.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Those are called EPLL skips, not pll skips.



oh  OHHH because EPLL is Edges only, wow I fail at that xD


----------



## thederpydank (Jun 19, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-19
avg of 5: 9.037

Time List:
1. (11.494) L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B L U' B2 U2 R U' F L R' 
2. 7.754 B U' D L F R2 U R' B R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 F' 
3. 9.894 U' R2 F L U2 B' U' B2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F L 
4. (7.538) D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R D U F' R B' U R2 B2 L2 
5. 9.463 U2 F' L F2 B' D2 R2 U B2 R B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U'

Why no sub-9 for meeeeeee

This will be my pb for a while.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow... Didn't expect this for a while: my second 4

4.988 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F' D U B' U' L D2 L B2 U


x' z'
r' D' R' U' F R' F R // XXcross
r' F2 r U' r' F r // F2L 3
U L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 4
U2 R U R D R' U' R D' R2 U' // ZBLL


----------



## Iggy (Jun 19, 2015)

WTF

5.58 3x3 single, first scramble on the sunday contest! LL was F R U R' U' F' to a PLL skip

I seriously didn't think I'd beat my 5.63 so soon, even though I got it over a year ago 

Edit: Is there a way to get the scrambles from sundaycontest.com after you've done the event?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 19, 2015)

Pyraminx PB ao5 wut

Ao5: 3.812

1. (3.163) U' R U' L' B L' R U' R U' B u'
2. 3.583 R B' L' B' R' L R U' B' l b'
3. (6.348) L U' L B R U' L R' U L' U l' r' b'
4. 3.373 L' B L' B L' R B U B U B'
5. 4.479 L U' R' L' U L' U B U B' L' l' r b

Scrambles were kinda easy, but I was fortunate enough to find an easy solution using bell on the first scramble.
Reconstruction of the first solve:

y z' y' // inspection
U' R U L U' // Bell pseudo-top
R' L R L' //L3C
U' r // AUF and tip

11 moves/3.163=3.48 tps


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 19, 2015)

Pyraminx PB ao5 wut

Ao5: 3.812

1. (3.163) U' R U' L' B L' R U' R U' B u'
2. 3.583 R B' L' B' R' L R U' B' l b'
3. (6.348) L U' L B R U' L R' U L' U l' r' b'
4. 3.373 L' B L' B L' R B U B U B'
5. 4.479 L U' R' L' U L' U B U B' L' l' r b

Scrambles were kinda easy, but I was fortunate enough to find an easy solution using bell on the first scramble.
Reconstruction of the first solve:

y z' y' // inspection
U' R U L U' // Bell pseudo-top
R' L R L' //L3C
U' r // AUF and tip

11 moves/3.163=3.48 tps


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 19, 2015)

1:58.004 6x6 PB mo3! (2:01.573, 1:58.729, 1:53.709)


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Pyraminx PB ao5 wut
> 
> Ao5: 3.812
> 
> ...



You should really mark rotations as [R] [U'] etc (rotating the entire puzzle around that axis)


----------



## Neilggghhh123 (Jun 19, 2015)

3rd sub ten. easy double x-cross


----------



## Myachii (Jun 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> WTF
> 
> 5.58 3x3 single, first scramble on the sunday contest! LL was F R U R' U' F' to a PLL skip
> 
> ...



R F2 D R U2 L B2 D B D2 R' D' L2 F2 R B R2 F2 L F' R2 U F' U' R2 

^ Tis the first scramble from the 3x3 Ao12. I think they're the same for everyone.


----------



## cashis (Jun 19, 2015)

hey Isaac, what's bell?


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2015)

cashis said:


> hey Isaac, what's bell?



It's a pyraminx method similar to Oka (and pretty much every other top first method)


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> WTF
> 
> 5.58 3x3 single, first scramble on the sunday contest! LL was F R U R' U' F' to a PLL skip
> 
> ...


I don't think there's a way to get the scrambles except for someone else giving them to you, so I'll PM you it.


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2015)

9.51 ao100 PB

with fast single of
(6.01) L' B R2 F' R2 U R2 F' R U' F2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 B2

8.48 TPS


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 19, 2015)

2 PLL skips in a row

7.478 D' U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' B' L2 B' D2 L' D' R' F2 U
6.938 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U' R B2 D U' F' R2 U' R F L U'

E: 
3 in the same AO5

6.936*, 7.478*, 9.418, 10.561, 8.264* = 8.386


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 19, 2015)

I NOTICED THIS!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 19, 2015)

cashis said:


> hey Isaac, what's bell?


It's like Oka, but the misplaced edge is flipped


----------



## Torch (Jun 19, 2015)

12.79 avg100! Maybe I'm improving again?

Times:


Spoiler



(10.04), 11.81, (16.03), 13.29, 14.69, 11.97, 11.97, 13.77, 12.94, 11.44, 12.09, 14.69, (10.21), 12.00, 12.26, 13.48, 13.24, 11.82, 12.08, (9.74), 12.13, 14.09, 13.74, 11.88, 12.66, 12.61, 13.43, 11.94, 12.52, 13.63, 13.29, (10.69), 13.68, 12.68, 12.70, (15.55), 11.64, 12.00, 13.02, 14.32, 12.16, 14.31, 14.02, 13.36, 12.44, 12.43, 13.22, (16.03), 14.99, 13.81, 11.86, 11.10, (10.95), 14.05, 13.36, 12.14, 12.11, 13.15, 11.14, 11.49, 13.20, 13.31, 13.10, 12.30, 11.40, 11.89, 13.92, 12.69, 12.15, 11.49, (16.02), 11.74, 12.72, 14.80, 14.31, 12.60, 12.90, 12.60, 14.45, 12.40, 14.51, 13.39, (15.31), 11.86, 13.50, 12.00, 11.93, 11.90, 13.07, 11.86, 14.37, 11.80, 13.69, 13.60, 14.82, 12.35, 11.45, 11.24, 12.08, 11.08


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 19, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-20
solves/total: 25/26

single
best: 50.20
worst: 1:15.96

mean of 3
current: 1:02.85 (σ = 6.96)
best: 57.47 (σ = 6.37)

avg of 5
current: 1:01.98 (σ = 3.51)
best: 58.52 (σ = 4.58)

avg of 12
current: 1:01.20 (σ = 4.37)
best: 1:01.20 (σ = 4.37)

Average: 1:03.29 (σ = 5.23)
Mean: 1:02.88

Time List:
1. 1:08.48 Fw Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' F U L Uw2 Fw D L U' Fw2 F2 Uw D2 L' F' D Fw' Rw' Uw' B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' D F' B2 U' Rw' R2 D U Uw2 R D F 
2. 53.35 Uw' Fw' Rw' Uw2 U D Rw B2 Fw2 R' F' Fw D2 Fw' B2 Rw' U' R' Fw' B' Rw' D2 Fw2 L2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw' U B L' U2 Uw2 D2 Rw F Rw L U2 B2 
3. 1:15.96 U2 Fw Uw U Fw F' Rw B' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' D2 F' Uw L2 Rw2 B Rw U' Fw Rw2 U2 B2 F U2 Fw B F2 Uw' F' D B' F2 Uw2 Rw L2 F' R2 
4. 1:00.12 L' Fw D2 U2 Rw' F B' Rw F U2 Uw' D2 Fw2 R' B' U' L F2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 D2 B' D F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw' Rw2 R' F' U2 R Uw2 R' D' L R2 
5. 1:02.08 Fw' F2 Rw' Fw' F R' Uw' R' Rw L F' Uw B' Rw2 B' D Uw Fw' R' B' Uw L F' Rw2 Uw Fw R' D2 F L Uw' Fw' L2 D2 U2 Fw2 U' Fw' B' Uw' 
6. 50.20 U' D Fw2 F2 R' F Uw' B R2 B2 D' B' R' F2 Uw L F' L2 D' Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 R' U L2 F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' D U B Rw' R' Fw Rw' L F2 L 
7. 1:13.17 R' Uw' Rw D' Fw2 F2 Rw Uw2 D2 B' Uw R B2 F' Fw Uw' Fw2 U2 Uw' Fw2 D F' L D' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 R Fw2 U' D2 Fw' L D Rw Uw' D2 R' Uw' 
8. 1:06.94 Rw2 Uw L' D' B' D2 R Uw' Fw B' F2 D' R' Uw Fw' L2 R U' B U2 Fw R2 U' B' Fw' Uw2 Rw' U Fw R D B2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw Rw 
9. 1:09.57 Rw F2 Uw' F2 B' L B Rw' Uw U L' Rw' R2 B2 R2 Uw2 B F' U2 F Fw2 Rw B L2 D2 Uw Fw U2 R2 D' U Fw2 F L F' R' F2 B2 L2 U' 
10. 1:09.82 B' Fw Rw2 B Fw' D' U' Fw R2 Fw F' L' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L B' Fw2 R Fw D U' B' Rw L2 F2 B Fw L' B2 L2 D' F D' F Fw U' D2 Rw' Uw' 
11. 1:02.24 F2 D2 R D Fw2 F' L' Fw' Uw2 F' Uw' U2 B' U L2 U2 Uw2 L2 F B2 Uw B2 F L2 F' R' L2 Uw' Fw' R' U B2 Uw U2 F' U2 F2 Fw' B' U' 
12. 1:01.29 R' Fw Rw2 U2 L2 Fw' B' F R' Rw2 U D2 Fw' B' L Fw R' U2 L Fw' F' B L' B2 Rw' L' B' U Rw' Uw2 U' R2 Rw F' Rw2 U F' D' B' Uw2 
13. 1:01.63 L Fw' R' L' U2 Uw2 B Rw' Uw F R2 Rw' B' F' L' Rw D F Rw' R F' Fw' D' B Fw' R B R L2 F D' R B Fw' Uw2 R' Rw' U2 B' U 
14. 1:10.22 L2 Rw' F2 U2 Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 Fw2 D' R' B R2 L' Fw F' Rw Fw2 Uw L2 Fw F Rw2 D' R U2 F2 B' D R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 R2 Fw' D2 F' D Uw' 
15. DNF(1:07.93) R' B R' F L2 D' R' Fw2 B U' R2 F' Uw' Rw L D Rw' B' U B' L Uw R' B Fw' L2 Uw' U D' F2 Fw B' U Fw2 Uw Rw' D2 R2 Fw' Uw2 
16. 56.28 Uw2 F' Rw' R F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' F D F' L Uw' B F R2 F2 Fw' R' U' Rw2 B L2 F' Rw2 F2 U2 D2 B' F R Rw Fw R Fw2 L2 Fw2 F D2 L 
17. 56.66 L2 B2 U D2 Fw2 Uw D' U F' L F2 B' Fw' Uw2 L B' R2 Fw' Rw F' B R2 U B Uw L' Rw Fw' Rw B F D L' D B' F' Rw' Fw2 F' R' 
18. 1:05.03 Fw' Uw B2 Fw2 Rw2 B L D2 B2 F' Rw' Uw D2 B2 F2 Fw' Uw B' F' D' R2 L2 F R2 Uw' L B' Fw' D' F' Uw Rw D' Rw' F Fw U2 Rw' B' Uw2 
19. 1:02.58 Uw2 U' B Fw' R D2 Fw F' U D' Fw2 L' B2 L Uw2 R Uw' R2 U R' L Rw2 Uw' R2 F R2 L Fw B2 U Rw F2 B L' Uw Rw Fw R2 L B' 
20. 1:02.57 R Uw B U' D' L2 D Fw' Rw' U2 Fw' D' L2 F' Uw2 B R2 F Fw' B' D' L2 B' R' L2 Rw' U' F Uw' Fw2 B' L R Fw' B F' U' L R Rw' 
21. 55.03 Uw2 U F2 B' U2 B2 D' Fw' R' U B' U2 Fw L Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw U L2 F U Rw' Fw U D' Fw2 Uw F' R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw U2 D' R2 L Uw2 
22. 1:01.27 Fw' U' B F' L2 B U2 Uw' L2 R' Fw' Uw D' Fw' L Fw' B Uw2 B R' L' D' L2 R' Uw' Fw2 L B2 F2 Uw F' R' Fw2 Uw2 L D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 B 
23. 58.89 F' U R2 Uw' R Rw' U F' B' Rw L' Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw2 L Uw' F' D2 R Uw2 D2 Rw2 R2 U Rw' Fw2 D Uw' F2 U Fw2 D R' Uw' F' D' U Fw 
24. 1:05.80 Fw2 D' L Fw2 R' B Rw' F' Fw2 U2 F R' D' F' U R F2 D R Fw2 U' L2 B2 Uw' B' R' Rw' D2 B' R' Fw Rw2 D' R2 L2 U' Rw2 U2 F2 R 
25. 1:07.85 F Fw' Rw' L2 B D R2 B' Uw2 F' R2 L D Rw' F2 D U' Rw2 Fw F' Uw' R U F R2 U F2 D' L2 D' L F' D2 U F2 Uw U' Fw U2 Rw' 
26. 54.91 R' F' D' F U Fw2 U Fw' B' D B2 R L Fw' B D Uw' Rw R F B' L' R' U2 F' Uw2 F2 Uw2 R' U2 Fw B2 U2 F' Fw2 B' R' Uw' D Rw'
Everything here is PB.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 20, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 1:58.004 6x6 PB mo3! (2:01.573, 1:58.729, 1:53.709)



1:56.961 PB mo3! (1:56.740, 1:58.045, 1:56.097)
1:58.289 PB avg5! (2:00.082, 2:01.283, 1:56.740, 1:58.045, 1:56.097)


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes!! Sub 50 4x4 single !!! 49.95


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 20, 2015)

Username said:


> You should really mark rotations as [R] [U'] etc (rotating the entire puzzle around that axis)



Oh lol I didn't know. No wonder I couldn't figure out other people's pyra reconstrictions.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 20, 2015)

First spring swap mod to try out!
Weisu soft springs in a Dayan 2x2!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 20, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> First spring swap mod to try out!
> Weisu soft springs in a Dayan 2x2!



Why... why... put them in your aosu....




(im still mad about that 30.65 DNF...)


----------



## Iggy (Jun 20, 2015)

Myachii said:


> R F2 D R U2 L B2 D B D2 R' D' L2 F2 R B R2 F2 L F' R2 U F' U' R2
> 
> ^ Tis the first scramble from the 3x3 Ao12. I think they're the same for everyone.



Thanks!



Iggy said:


> WTF
> 
> 5.58 3x3 single, first scramble on the sunday contest! LL was F R U R' U' F' to a PLL skip
> 
> ...



Reconstruction

R F2 D R U2 L B2 D B D2 R' D' L2 F2 R B R2 F2 L F' R2 U F' U' R2 

x2 y R D' F R D2 R
U' R U R' U R U' R'
R' U' R U R' U2 R
U y' R U' R' y' U R' U R
F R U R' U' F'

Old style scramble, so I'm not sure if I should count it as a PB


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 20, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Old style scramble, so I'm not sure if I should count it as a PB



I've seen the 'old style' scrambling option in qqtimer, what is that exactly?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 20, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I've seen the 'old style' scrambling option in qqtimer, what is that exactly?



I think it's when the scramble length is fixed at 25 moves

Edit:

(5:54.04), 5:30.10, 5:29.95, (4:58.38), 5:29.91 = 5:29.99 7x7 avg5

Not that great, but that consistency is epic


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 20, 2015)

First mirrorblocks ao12, I'm working on speedmodding my mirrorblocks following Seppomania's tutorial. I'm still waiting on a set of torpedos from the Cubicle, but the cube is already much smoother than it used to be! The torpedos are definitely necessary though, I had two pops in this average.
Average of 12: 1:27.10
1. 1:24.29 D' U2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 U2 F' L' D' L' D2 B R' U' L2 F L' 
2. 2:12.87 L' F' L' B2 L2 B' U F' L' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U 
3. 1:28.69 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 D F2 D L B2 L2 B' U' L2 U R D' L' 
4. 1:31.32 R' B2 U F2 R' U' L' D2 F2 B U B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 B2 D L2 F2 
5. 1:24.68 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D U2 L2 U2 F' D2 R' B' R2 B2 D' F2 R F' 
6. 1:19.38 D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B U' L B' L U' F D' R B L 
7. 59.84 B2 R F D' L F' U2 R2 D2 F B2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 
8. (55.46) R' D2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 L D2 B' F U B D' U' B R U' F' 
9. 1:14.70 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L' U' L F D F' D' R F' U' 
10. 1:23.89 U2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 L D B2 U L' D2 B2 D2 L2 
11. (DNF(58.25)) D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 L U2 L2 D' L' B F' L D' U' F' L B' 
12. 1:31.33 B' F2 D2 B L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U' B' D B' U R2


----------



## Asher Cho (Jun 20, 2015)

10.89 L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' B R D2 R' U2 F D B F D' 3x3 PB. Non lucky with a G-Perm and X-Cross. Second pair was already solved so I just needed to insert it. But while I tried to reconstruct it I found a better solution . It should've been a sub 10  But it's still my PB. Cube: Huanlong. Now I need to try and break my ao5 and ao12 pb...


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 20, 2015)

Asher Cho said:


> 10.89 L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' B R D2 R' U2 F D B F D' 3x3 PB. Non lucky with a G-Perm and X-Cross. Second pair was already solved so I just needed to insert it. But while I tried to reconstruct it I found a better solution . It should've been a sub 10  But it's still my PB. Cube: Huanlong. Now I need to try and break my ao5 and ao12 pb...


Nice!


----------



## Asher Cho (Jun 20, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Nice!



Thanks! I just beat it again with non lucky + x-cross! I got a J perm!  9.68 F' D B2 D' F2 B' L' D R2 L2 F D2 F L2 U2 D2 F2 B' L2 D' It could've been more faster though


----------



## Iggy (Jun 20, 2015)

18.69 OH PB avg12


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 20, 2015)

9.47, 12.47, 14.96, *10.73, 9.96,** 12.49, 14.83, 13.46, 12.68, 11.57, 11.30, 11.43, 10.54, 11.31, 12.86*

11.84 PB *AO12*, along with two AO5s that weren't PB but were good. The first one is the first time I've had a counting sub 10, and the first time I've had two counting sub 11s. It's less than .05 from PB. The second one is all sub 12; another first for me. 

Also wound up with a 13.03 AO100. Too bad it didn't dip into the 12s, but still quite good for me and PB by a fair bit!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 20, 2015)

2 nice sub8 solves but the session was really bad, like 11.5 avg with a lot of dnfs and +2...

7.26 F' U2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B U' R' U L2 F2 L2 F' D2 Pll skip (F 2xsexy F')
7.84 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R F' U2 L' R' D' Fullstep, 7.2 tps


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2015)

whoo a 2:11.12 6x6 single


----------



## Torch (Jun 20, 2015)

7.98 B U2 D2 L U' F R U' F B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 

x' y2 L D R2 D
R U R' L' U2 L U' y R' U R
U L U L' U y' R U' R'
F' L F L'
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
U'

38/7.98=4.76 TPS

This was my very first solve of the day.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 20, 2015)

Feet PB single:
1:18.68 L' D' B U' D L2 F D' L' D2 L' F2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R2 D

I'm coming for you Chris!


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 20, 2015)

Sub 10 ao5!!!! 9.66,9.66,(9.61),(11.74),9.91 =9.74!! Also the counting times are really consistent for a PB ao5


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2015)

1. 8.17 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B L2 U2 F L2 F' R' F L2 F U R B' L' D' F' 

x2 y F' R' F R D L D'//Xcross 
don't remember the rest but LL is fatsune then ccw U perm

EDIT:
Average of 50: 11.42
1. 10.86 B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U F2 U B2 F' U L2 U' B U' F2 L B2
2. 11.19 D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 R2 B F2 R2 B2 D R U B' L' D' B U F' U'
3. 12.22 U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 F U2 B' D' L2 D' U' R U' B L' B' F' U'
4. 10.29 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U R' U B L2 B L' U2 F' D B2
5. 11.55 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' R B' F R F2 R' D' B2
6. 10.55 L2 D R2 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U F U2 L' D' F' L' B L F R
7. 11.08 R F U2 B U' D F2 L2 B' R B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F'
8. 10.55 L F U2 L2 F2 B2 L' B R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D F2 L2
9. 10.84 L' B2 L B2 L' D2 R F2 L B2 D2 F' L' B F R D' F' R' F R2
10. (14.81) L2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U' L U2 F' U B2 R D' R F' L R2
11. 10.18 R' L2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 F' U' D2 R2 L B2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R' F2
12. (9.89) L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 R' D' U2 F' L2 R U F D U2
13. 10.44 B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 U B2 U L' R D R' F' L' R F' L U'
14. 13.13 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 R B' U2 B' F2 R U2 F' D'
15. 12.03 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L B R' F2 U2 F' L' D' B' F2
16. 10.47 D L2 F D2 B' D2 R L2 F' D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 L2
17. 10.66 R D2 L F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 B' D' B L' D' U' L B U' R2
18. 10.56 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B L B' R F2 U' L' R2 U' L2
19. 10.40 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L F' D U L D B D2 R' F2
20. 11.21 F U2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B' F2 R' D L2 F R2 D2 F U' L' D'
21. 12.98 B D' F' L' F R U2 F' D' L' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2
22. 12.09 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 F D2 U L2 D2 R D2 F' D B' L' F
23. (8.17) U2 F2 U2 F U2 B L2 U2 F L2 F' R' F L2 F U R B' L' D' F'
24. 10.71 D F2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D B2 D' L' F2 U'
25. 12.97 L2 U2 R D B2 R L F' D' R' U' B2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U'
26. 12.45 R2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 L U R2 B' D'
27. 10.21 U' B U R2 L' F' U2 D' B L U' R2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U'
28. 11.49 L2 R2 B F L2 R2 F R2 U2 B L U2 R U' L F2 D2 B U' F2
29. 11.33 U' R' D L2 F L2 U' D' B' R D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2
30. 10.83 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D L2 R2 U' F D' L D2 F' L B' F' D L'
31. 11.00 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D L2 D L' D2 R2 F' U' B' D2 F' D' R
32. 12.77 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' D' F2 B2 L D2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 R' L2
33. 10.13 L' B2 R F2 L D2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 F' R' U' B' R' D' B' R D2 B2
34. (14.10) F2 R' F' B' L2 B2 D' F2 B U R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R
35. (9.30) R' U2 L F2 U2 L' B2 L B2 U2 R F L2 U F' R D U' B2 F2 L'
36. 10.33 L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 U F U' R D' L R2
37. 12.58 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 B2 D' L' U L' D L2 B L D2 F2
38. 11.64 U B' R2 L' F2 B2 U' L' D F L2 U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2
39. 11.34 F2 D' F' U2 L' D' R' F L2 D B2 R' B2 L D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R
40. 10.55 F U2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B U B2 R2 U2 R F' D' B' R2 F
41. 12.53 F2 U2 B D2 R' U' D L U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 D R2
42. (15.60) L F R B' L' D' F2 U' R' L2 F' R2 F' B2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 B'
43. 12.89 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 F R' U2 L2 D B2 R' F' D' L' R
44. 13.85 B' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 F' U2 R' B F' R B' L U' R F2 D'
45. 11.13 F2 L B' U F' L2 D2 B' U' R' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D2
46. 10.91 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U R D2 U' B2 L R F L R2
47. 11.07 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B R' F' L' R2 B R F2 U'
48. 13.25 R' B2 U R2 F' L' B R D R' U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U2 L2
49. 12.08 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L B' L R' U' B2 D' R' B2 U
50. 11.28 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U B' D' L U' B' L' B2 L D F2 

Would have been 11.2x but the last few solves... UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH
I swear if all my averages start out great till the last few solves, I'm gonna believe in the gambler's fallacy.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 20, 2015)

Having a very, very bad session, full of sup-20 times. Tried to focus on lookahead instead of turning fast, this happens:

New full-step PB by almost a second (.82) and 3rd best solve ever (only two 12.xx PLL skips are better than this). A bit lucky with a free second pair and fairly easy LL but full step nonetheless. Now I should be happy but I'm still angry instead because the session is still horrible.

1. 13.41 R U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 F L B2 D F' U' L' R'

Reconstruction:

x2 // Inspection
R2 B' R' U L2 D' // Cross
L' U L y' R U2 R' // F2L#1
y' U R U' R' // F2L#2
U L' U L U2 R U R' // F2L#3
L' U' L U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L#4
U' Sune
y' A-perm


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 20, 2015)

Dario Roa Sánchez 7.56 average 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1001&cat=1&rnd=1


----------



## Ollie (Jun 20, 2015)

2x2x2 2.89 Ao100 

Includes a 0.60 single, scramble was equivalent to U R' F R' U.


----------



## adball18 (Jun 20, 2015)

Dude, I*'m in like thew same spot!


----------



## cashis (Jun 20, 2015)

i haven't solved a cube today. first time since i started two years ago


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 20, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Dario Roa Sánchez 7.56 average
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1001&cat=1&rnd=1



Plus 10.92 OH single


----------



## Username (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathaniel Berg got 3.73 clock WR single according to Facebook, Daniel Wallin got 4.20 on the scramble

Edit: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1003&cat=7&rnd=2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 20, 2015)

Username said:


> Nathaniel Berg got 3.73 clock WR single according to Facebook, Daniel Wallin got 4.20 on the scramble


http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1003/events/7/rounds/2/results


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 20, 2015)

Username said:


> Nathaniel Berg got 3.73 clock WR single according to Facebook, Daniel Wallin got 4.20 on the scramble



lol wat


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 20, 2015)

Second Mirrorblocks ao12:

Average of 12: 1:12.58
1. 1:16.97 L2 D' L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B F' U L2 R2 F U' B' L D2 F 
2. 1:22.81 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' F D2 L2 U L R' F D' U2 R 
3. 1:21.26 D B2 U B2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U L F' D2 B' U' L2 U2 R' 
4. 1:15.46 B2 F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R U2 R D' L' R2 F U2 F L' B' D 
5. (1:41.00) B2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' B' D F' D2 L' F U2 B R' 
6. 1:08.47 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D R2 F U F' L' F D B2 
7. 1:13.73 D R2 D L2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F' D B L D' R2 D2 F' 
8. 1:00.00 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' D U' F U' F2 D L' D F2 
9. 1:10.88 F2 D R U L F' D F2 B D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 
10. 1:14.82 R U F L D B2 L' F D B' D' L2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 U B2 D 
11. (53.85) L D B2 U' R L' F' D' B2 U B' U2 B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 F 
12. 1:01.38 U2 F' U2 L2 U R2 F' B2 U R' U2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 L


----------



## mafergut (Jun 20, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Dario Roa Sánchez 7.56 average
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1001&cat=1&rnd=1



This beats his recent 7.61 by 0.05 and puts him 7th in the world again.



Isaac Lai said:


> Plus 10.92 OH single



Wow! That's a big bite on his previous NR (12.48)!

I'm proud of being Spanish


----------



## APdRF (Jun 20, 2015)

mafergut said:


> This beats his recent 7.61 by 0.05 and puts him 7th in the world again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was also close to the ER 3x3 average!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 20, 2015)

*9.95 AO 500*


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> *9.95 AO 500*



wut.. didn't you average like 12 just a couple months ago? Your improvement is absolutely crazy..


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 20, 2015)

PB single with forced ZBLL!
19.26
only 11 seconds slower than my non-ZBLL pb LOL


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 20, 2015)

3.77 Pyra Ao5 with a counting 5.66.
2.8, (2.27), 5.66, (13.24), 2.86 Ouch.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 20, 2015)

APdRF said:


> He was also close to the ER 3x3 average!



Hi Alberto. You're right! By the way, you make very nice videos. I'm thinking about getting a Thunderclap since I watched your review to substitute my YJ Chilong. I liked the Aolong v1 a lot but hated the corner twists so maybe I should try that one out.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 20, 2015)

2x2 pretty good average, maybe 2 or 3 one look solves  counting 3s... 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-20
avg of 12: 2.61

Time List:
1. (1.50) U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U F' U2 
2. 3.26 U2 R F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 
3. 2.32 R' U F' U R' U' R' F2 R2 U2 
4. 2.53 F U' F2 U R2 F' R' F' R' 
5. 2.74 R U2 F' U' R' F2 U F' R 
6. 2.25 R U2 F' U F' R2 U2 R' U' 
7. 3.04 F' U2 F' R U2 F' U' F R U' 
8. 2.85 R U R2 F' R F U2 F U2 
9. 2.04 U' F' U R' U' R F' U2 F' U' 
10. (3.86) U R' F U2 F' U R F' R' 
11. 2.52 R' U R2 U F R2 F R2 U2 
12. 2.59 R U F' R2 U2 F' U R U'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 20, 2015)

42.27 team bld on cam!!!!

EDIT: *37.79 ON CAM!!!!*


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 42.27 team bld on cam!!!!
> 
> EDIT: *37.79 ON CAM!!!!*



What! who?!


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2015)

20. 4.76 B L U B' R L' B L l' u

Fullstep PB! My Pyra PBs in my PB post haven't been updated for a long time. I'll update them when I stop improving so "quickly".


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 20, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> What! who?!



Me and adam ma boy cuz ross still has school. I will upload tmr.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 20, 2015)

got this on cam, might upload 
skoob:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-20
avg of 12: 4.47

Time List:
1. 4.36 R U B L U L U L 
2. 3.70 B L' R L R L' B U' B' 
3. (3.61) L' B L U' L' R' L U R' 
4. 5.03 B U' L' B' L' B' L' U' 
5. 4.10 U L U' R L U B' L' U 
6. 4.14 L' R U' L' B U' R U 
7. 4.38 R' U L U L' U B' L' 
8. 4.32 U B U' R U B' L' U B' 
9. 5.11 B L' U B U' L U' L U' 
10. 4.04 L U B U' L' R' L R' 
11. (5.68) R L' R U' L' R B' U L' 
12. 5.55 L' R B' L' B' U' B' L B

pretty good, 3.98 avg5 in there too, 
got a 3.77 as a 13th solve, but I already turned of the cam after first 12 solves, so no 4.41 avg12


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 21, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> View attachment 5231
> 
> I NOTICED THIS!


That's priceless. xD

4x4: 46.xx Ao12, 49.xx AO100.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 21, 2015)

1:44.49 Square-1 PB! No parity yay!(1,3) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0)


----------



## Torch (Jun 21, 2015)

10.60 avg5: (13.13), 11.23, 10.97, (8.91), 9.60

I've broken all my PBs over the last two days except avg12.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 21, 2015)

1:27.32 Square 1 pb!!! again no parity because it takes me forever


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2015)

Pretty good:

Average of 5: 10.53
1. 11.60 D2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R' B' D' L2 B2 F' D U F U
2. (8.92) L2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F' U L B2 F U2 L' R F R U'
3. (14.35) B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 B' R' B2 F D' B L R F' R
4. 10.70 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' R' F2 L' B R2 D' B D2 R2 B
5. 9.28 R F2 U2 R F2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 L' B' D' L' U B2 L2 R2 B D U

8.92 reconstruction:

x
R2 U z' u' R'
U' R U' R2 U R U2 R U R'
z R U R2 U' R2 U R' U' z'
y' U' R U R' U R U' R'
U2 F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R

66 moves / 8.92 seconds = 7.40 tps


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 21, 2015)

First mirrorblocks ao100. PB single was PLL skip.

number of times: 97/100
best time: 37.78
worst time: 2:12.87

current avg5: 58.06 (σ = 5.44)
best avg5: 47.03 (σ = 3.98)

current avg12: 1:04.16 (σ = 17.08)
best avg12: 53.89 (σ = 9.82)

current avg100: 1:05.98 (σ = 12.62)
best avg100: 1:05.98 (σ = 12.62)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

2:23.78 6x6 single
Time isn't anything special but L4E and beyond was done with an oblique popped off the B face.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 21, 2015)

32 29 30 = 30.3 on first FMC mean (as in, first time I've done three FMC solves in a day ) Sadly, I didn't win the event, Evan Liu got 29.0.

Also official 1:01 and 1:03 megaminx solves in the same round (1:10 avg5!), and my PB single is a faster 1:01 :


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 21, 2015)

8.66 3x3 Ao12, 2nd best ever. But counting 10.77


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2015)

7.143 U B2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F D2 F R' D R F L' F R2

x2 
B2 R2 D2 R2 // Cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 1
U R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 2
r' F' r U' r' F r // F2L 3
U' L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' // F2L 4
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL

57/7.143 = 7.98 Ridiculously fast for me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

so I started practicing 6x6
Average of 5: 2:22.90
1. 2:21.85 3f2 U2 r 3r' 3u' L b f' U' B2 U2 l2 3u' R' L 3u d2 D' 3r' f' D B f2 r2 B2 F L b2 F r' R b2 L U L U' D R2 3f' d2 D2 U u R2 3r2 f 3u F 3u' L' R' 3u b2 f U' 3f2 r U l' D r F u' D2 l2 3r2 b2 d2 U B' R u2 3f2 3r2 d2 3r 3u2 3r2 3u' D'
2. (2:15.34) f' L2 f2 u2 3r D' 3f b2 3r2 R' 3u' L' r2 3r' u2 F B2 D2 F' 3u2 F r' u d 3u2 r2 f' 3f' u 3f2 L' 3f2 3u2 l 3f' R' 3u2 L' F2 f' b2 u2 3f' f2 D' r2 R2 b' B' 3u' L l 3r r2 u' b' R B2 U' r D2 3f' 3r2 R2 F2 b f' L l2 D2 l u2 b' f2 R D 3u2 R 3f U
3. (2:38.26) L2 r' U2 r d2 U2 f' r2 L2 u U' F U2 F' l' d2 L' l2 B' l' 3f2 b2 f2 L u2 l' b' f2 d2 f2 b' B 3u' b' f' 3u2 3f L' b2 3f l' L' r' U' F' r2 d B b' D2 L' r2 3f u d' 3f L2 b d' F' B' 3u2 l' D2 B2 U' R' 3r L b2 l2 L D' b2 F' d l2 B2 L' r
4. 2:16.21 F d R2 f2 L D l' b' l2 D' B' R2 l2 3u b2 f' F' U' 3f' r' u2 D' f' B R' 3r' F D' F2 L l D2 3f' 3r' r' L' R' U' l2 b2 3u' U u' l2 u 3f 3r' R l' d2 3u' l' F 3r2 3u2 U l 3r2 3u' f2 L' U b2 L' D' f2 3u D l' U2 u' b' l' r 3r' u' f2 3r' D2 d2
5. 2:30.65 3f2 f2 L' b 3f' B' U' L2 3r2 r2 D 3f l b' F l' U' R B2 r' 3f u2 R' r' 3f' R b d2 U' B U 3f2 l2 L B2 R2 r' 3r2 l f' 3r' D' 3u2 3f f' L R' r U B2 3u2 3f U' d' 3f2 f l2 r F2 r' f' l2 3f2 3u' L' 3r2 R' F U 3r l R' D 3u F2 f D u' r' 3r2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 21, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> First mirrorblocks ao100. PB single was PLL skip.
> 
> number of times: 97/100
> best time: 37.78
> ...



Lol of all puzzles the LL skip HAD to come on mirror blocks


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol of all puzzles the LL skip HAD to come on mirror blocks


He said PLL skip.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2015)

8.502 3x3 AO12, second best.


----------



## APdRF (Jun 21, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Hi Alberto. You're right! By the way, you make very nice videos. I'm thinking about getting a Thunderclap since I watched your review to substitute my YJ Chilong. I liked the Aolong v1 a lot but hated the corner twists so maybe I should try that one out.



Thank you!  I like the thunderclap more than the AoLong, it just feels nicer


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

2:08.91 6x6 single!!!!!!!!!

LL was OLL parity + sune + Jperm


----------



## Iggy (Jun 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 2:08.91 6x6 single!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LL was OLL parity + sune + Jperm



Nice :tu

4:49.96 7x7 single + some other sub 5s. I'm still really inconsistent though


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice :tu
> 
> 4:49.96 7x7 single + some other sub 5s. I'm still really inconsistent though



Guh how do I make my 7x7 not feel like glue it's gummy as heck


----------



## Iggy (Jun 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Guh how do I make my 7x7 not feel like glue it's gummy as heck



Not sure, all I did to my cube was lube its core and some of its pieces and broke it in. It's not amazing IMO


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

okay wat
stats: (hide)
number of times: 26/26
best time: 2:08.91
worst time: 2:40.86

current mo3: 2:20.36 (σ = 9.18)
best mo3: 2:20.36 (σ = 9.18)

current avg5: 2:21.75 (σ = 4.59)
best avg5: 2:21.75 (σ = 4.59)

current avg12: 2:24.05 (σ = 6.19)
best avg12: 2:24.05 (σ = 6.19)

session avg: 2:27.80 (σ = 6.85)
session mean: 2:27.45

EDIT: 
SUB2:20 IS DONE
stats: (hide)
number of times: 29/29
best time: 2:08.91
worst time: 2:40.86

current mo3: 2:23.26 (σ = 7.19)
best mo3: 2:17.56 (σ = 5.27)

current avg5: 2:18.84 (σ = 4.03)
best avg5: 2:18.84 (σ = 4.03)

current avg12: 2:24.19 (σ = 5.78)
best avg12: 2:23.70 (σ = 5.40)

session avg: 2:27.25 (σ = 6.90)
session mean: 2:27.02


----------



## mafergut (Jun 21, 2015)

APdRF said:


> Thank you!  I like the thunderclap more than the AoLong, it just feels nicer



Have you, by chance, tried the previous QiYi cube, the Bullfight (or the Newisland Phoenix clone)? I already have like 14 different 3x3s and I wouldn't want to buy too many more


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 21, 2015)

1:51.63 4x4 PB single with OLL parity, no skips.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> GJ


**** man... Most of the time I've been on speedsolving, I've known you as someone who's really nice to everyone and is also respectably fast. You're becoming intimidatingly fast now. xD Great job. Your times are getting insane


----------



## APdRF (Jun 21, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Have you, by chance, tried the previous QiYi cube, the Bullfight (or the Newisland Phoenix clone)? I already have like 14 different 3x3s and I wouldn't want to buy too many more



Nope, unfortunately


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 21, 2015)

Wtf 6.51 single, previous PB was 7.96


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2015)

2x2 pb avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-21
avg of 12: 2.54

Time List:
1. 2.42 R' F R2 F U R F U2 F R' 
2. 2.32 F R2 F R F2 R F' R' U2 
3. 2.63 R' U' R2 U2 F' R' U' F2 U2 
4. 2.17 R2 F' U2 F R U2 F2 R' U2 
5. (3.58) U F2 R U F2 U R' F R U' 
6. 2.72 R' U' F2 R F R2 F' U2 F2 
7. 2.08 U R F' R F2 U' R' F2 U2 
8. 2.07 F R U' R F2 U' F' R F' 
9. 3.21 F' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 R U2 
10. 3.24 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 F R' 
11. 2.56 U2 F2 U F2 U F' U2 F2 R 
12. (1.98) F2 R' F' R2 U F' U2 F R2

+ this lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-21
avg of 5: 2.03

Time List:
1. 1.13 R' F R' F' R' U2 R' U2 R' 
2. (3.14) R F' U2 F' U R2 F2 U F' U 
3. 2.31 R F R' F U2 F R' U2 F' U' 
4. 2.65 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R U' R2 
5. (0.99) F2 R' U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> **** man... Most of the time I've been on speedsolving, I've known you as someone who's really nice to everyone and is also respectably fast. You're becoming intimidatingly fast now. xD Great job. Your times are getting insane



Hahah, thanks man


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 21, 2015)

All PBs 

Pyraminx

Ao5: 3.526
Ao12: 4.058
Ao50: 4.443
Ao100: 4.630

I don't know why but I'm suddenly addicted to pyra


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> All PBs
> 
> Pyraminx
> 
> ...


You're not addicted, you can quit at any time.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 21, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> All PBs
> 
> Pyraminx
> 
> ...



wow nice


----------



## Carbon (Jun 21, 2015)

Broke 3 barriers recently
3x3: FIRST SUB 10 AVG 5 can i join the club now guys?: 9.46 EDIT: 6.15 pb single
4x4: 38.55 avg5 
2x2: 2.6 avg 12 (so danm lucky with 2 four movers)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 21, 2015)

Dario Roa Sanchez 26.38 4x4 single


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2015)

wtf... 6.99 ao50 and 7.13 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-21
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 4.59
worst: 10.08

mean of 3
current: 7.58 (σ = 0.56)
best: 6.16 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 5
current: 7.67 (σ = 0.12)
best: 6.33 (σ = 0.26)

avg of 12
current: 7.34 (σ = 0.68)
best: 6.63 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 50
current: 7.08 (σ = 0.80)
best: 6.99 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 100
current: 7.13 (σ = 0.72)
best: 7.13 (σ = 0.72)

Average: 7.13 (σ = 0.72)
Mean: 7.16

Time List:
1. 6.36 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 F' U B R D2 B' L2 F2 R' U' 
2. 7.17 D L2 F2 D B R L F' L2 B R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R' 
3. 7.36 B L' B2 L2 F U' D' L' B R B2 R2 L B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 F2 B' 
4. 6.78 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F R' B' D' U' B' U L' D' R 
5. 7.56 L F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' D U2 L2 
6. 6.56 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 L' F U2 F2 U' 
7. 9.37 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 D R2 U L2 R2 B R' D2 B' R' U B2 D 
8. 6.02 U2 B L B' R' L B2 D' L B2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 D' 
9. 6.84 D F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' D' L U2 L2 B' L B2 D' R2 
10. 7.99 U' B2 D2 F R2 D2 F U2 B F2 D2 L B' R D' R' B R2 D2 U 
11. 7.08 F' L2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 R F2 R2 U F' U R' U2 R2 
12. 6.83 F' U2 B F2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L D' L B F R' D' L' B' L2 
13. 5.74 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R' B U2 B' L' R F2 L' U' R 
14. 7.89 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R U R2 D L' B L2 R 
15. 6.48 L' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 B U2 R2 U R' F D' L D 
16. 6.48 D2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F U' B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 
17. 6.03 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 U L F R2 B L2 B D' R U2 
18. 7.73 B U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 B' D L F L2 D U2 R 
19. 9.57 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' F L' U L U F' L' 
20. 6.34 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 R U R B2 U B' R2 F U L 
21. 6.24 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 U B R' D' F' R' D L2 D B2 U2 
22. 6.77 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 D' R2 D L D L2 B' R' U L' U2 F D2 
23. 6.41 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 R2 F' R' U2 B' L' U B2 U' F2 L2 
24. 7.80 D2 B R2 F U2 B U2 L2 F L2 D2 L U L' F' U' B F U L' U 
25. 6.57 U' F' U F R D2 B' D B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F D 
26. 6.89 L U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' B' D' R' U' F2 R U L F R 
27. 7.10 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B2 F R2 F2 R' B U2 L D' R' B2 
28. 7.43 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 L F' D' R B' D' L' B2 F' D' U 
29. 8.70 D' L2 B' R U L D F' B U F2 R2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 
30. 9.00 R2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B F L2 R U' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F' R D' 
31. 8.22 D2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' F L' U F U F2 R B L2 R' 
32. 7.67 F U D2 F' L' B2 D R B' D' R2 F' B2 L2 B R2 U2 F D2 R2 F' 
33. 7.86 L' F B2 U L2 U' R' D L' U' D2 B R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B L2 
34. 7.49 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F' L U L2 R2 D2 F L' R' 
35. 7.69 R' U2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U2 B' L D2 L D' R B L' D 
36. 6.79 U' B U' F' R D L B' D' F' L2 F R2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 
37. 10.08 L2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B2 R' B R D L B2 L' D R 
38. 6.25 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D L' D2 U F' R2 U2 B L' U2 R2 
39. 7.73 D' F2 B2 D R' L' D' L F L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D' F 
40. 6.99 B' D' B2 U' R2 F B2 U' B' D2 L2 F D2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F L' 
41. 7.17 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D R' B U' B2 L F D B2 D2 F2 
42. 6.84 U2 L' U' D2 F' L2 D L' U2 L2 D2 F L2 B R2 B D2 B2 R 
43. 7.08 D B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F D2 U' F D' F' D' F2 
44. 6.99 L2 U L' F' R U' L2 D' B R F2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L U2 D2 
45. 7.16 F' L' B2 U2 L B2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B D' R U' R' D 
46. 7.12 R' U' L' F2 D R L' F' D' R2 F2 R' D2 R F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 
47. 7.13 R2 B U2 D B' L2 D R B R D2 F2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 B2 L 
48. 6.52 B' R B2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 B' F' D2 L F2 D U L' 
49. 7.31 L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L' B U B' D2 L U' 
50. 6.98 L2 F D B U L2 F2 L' U B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 L' 
51. 5.43 L' D2 F2 R B2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 R' F D' R D' R2 D' F D2 R2 
52. 6.06 L' U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' F' L2 B U' L' F L2 R2 
53. 7.30 U' D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' B' U B L' B' L2 
54. 6.95 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 B U2 B2 L D2 L D R2 U B R2 U F' 
55. 6.93 L D B' U L' D2 F R' F R2 L2 U2 B R2 B' D2 B' R2 B D' 
56. 7.73 R2 L2 B2 U F2 L' B' U' F' U R2 F2 R2 B2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 U' 
57. 9.11 F R2 B U2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' L2 D' R B R' F2 D' U' R' 
58. 6.61 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 R U R2 F2 L B2 R F' U L' 
59. 7.43 L2 B' L2 F D2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 L U L R D B' F D' L B' 
60. 6.89 B2 U' F' D' L' U' B2 U B' R2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 D B2 U D R' 
61. 7.73 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R F D2 B' U' F' L2 U' F2 
62. 6.69 D' L2 R2 D U2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L D B2 L B' R2 F' R F2 
63. 7.80 F L' D B U B' U2 D F2 R D2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 
64. 5.36 D' R2 D' U2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 F' L' F R U F' L D2 F2 U 
65. 5.74 B' U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R' U B' L U' B' L2 R 
66. 7.87 R B2 L2 F L U' F2 L' D' R2 B D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' 
67. 6.39 D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 F2 R F2 L' F2 U L2 B U' F R' D L U' 
68. 8.34 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U F R' D U B' F R2 U' L2 R' 
69. 7.17 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F D U2 F2 L2 B' R' F D' L' 
70. 5.95 D B' L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D U2 R B' L2 R' F' 
71. 6.43 L F2 D U B2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L U' L' D U B' F' L' 
72. 6.78 R2 F' L' U' R' D2 B' R D2 B R2 U2 F R2 F R2 D2 F U2 D' 
73. 5.51 L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 L D B L' U L2 U' L D 
74. 8.74 L2 D2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 D R2 B L' B D' U L2 R 
75. 6.84 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F' U' L F D2 B L U' B' L2 
76. 6.62 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 R' F L' D R' F2 L D F U2 
77. 5.76 D' R L F L U' R2 U R2 F R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F' B 
78. 7.75 B2 D2 F B2 L' F B' D L' U L' U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 
79. 5.68 F L2 U' B' U D2 R U L F2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F2 B R2 B2 R2 U 
80. 8.85 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U R' U2 F' R2 D U2 L' B2 L 
81. 8.06 F' L D2 R' U2 R F2 R2 F2 R D2 F' U' F' U B D B2 D2 
82. 7.15 L D B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 F U' B R2 U' R' D2 F' U2 
83. 7.51 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R F2 R2 D2 R B D' B2 L B' D F R2 U 
84. 4.59 U2 R2 B R D F2 B L U B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' R 
85. 8.22 D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R B' L' B2 D2 F2 U B R2 F 
86. 7.25 F R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R B L2 F' D R' B2 L' D F' 
87. 7.88 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B L2 R U B' F' U L R' U L' 
88. 6.50 D' B2 L D F2 D B L' B' U2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 D2 R2 
89. 8.41 F2 L2 F U2 B' D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 D' B' L B2 D2 B R' D B' L2 
90. 6.90 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' F L F2 L2 U2 F' D' B2 F' L R D 
91. 7.70 U F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U L D F2 L U' F L B2 R U2 
92. 6.05 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 B' L R2 D B' D B2 R' 
93. 6.36 F' R U2 R' F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R' B2 L' D' F U2 
94. 6.27 U2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 L D2 U R' F' L F2 U2 R F2 
95. 8.17 D' R' F B2 R2 F' L U' B R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 F L2 D 
96. 7.54 B2 D L B2 U R F B U2 R U2 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' 
97. 7.72 D L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 R' F R' U' F R' B U F D 
98. 6.96 B L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 B U2 L' U' F' R F L' D' B L' R' 
99. 7.76 L2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 R' F U' R B' U' B' U2 
100. 8.03 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 D R' U2 R2 F2 D' F' U L' F2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2015)

Wat?!?! Can barely contain the hype! 
35. 0.74 F' U' R' F U' F2 U2 F2 U'


Spoiler



z' R' U' R U R' U'


6 moves / 0.74 sec = 8.11 tps! That is insane for me.

Also my 2,400th post. Cool



Spoiler: Times and Scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-21
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 0.74
worst: 6.53

mean of 3
current: 4.65 (σ = 0.47)
best: 2.52 (σ = 2.06)

avg of 5
current: 4.92 (σ = 0.09)
best: 3.52 (σ = 1.38)

avg of 12
current: 5.00 (σ = 0.76)
best: 3.84 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 50
current: 4.88 (σ = 0.70)
best: 4.26 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 100
current: 4.65 (σ = 0.86)
best: 4.65 (σ = 0.86)

Average: 4.65 (σ = 0.86)
Mean: 4.59

Time List:
1. 3.84 R' F U2 F R U2 R F U' 
2. 5.46 R U R2 F U' R' U2 R' U2 
3. 4.68 F U2 F R2 U F' R' U' R' 
4. 5.20 F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R2 F R' 
5. 5.37 U' F2 U' R U' F2 R2 U F' 
6. 6.41 R U' R F2 U' R F2 R U2 
7. 5.59 R F' U F R2 U' R2 F2 U 
8. 3.81 U' F2 R U' F U F2 R2 F' U' 
9. 3.75 F' U' F' R' F R2 U' F' R' 
10. 5.02 U R2 F2 R F U' R2 U' R' 
11. 5.34 U' F R2 F2 U F' U2 F' R' 
12. 3.64 F2 R F2 U' R' F U F' R' 
13. 5.30 U' F R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' F' 
14. 2.30 F2 R' F U' R' U' R' F U 
15. 4.73 R2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U F2 U2 
16. 4.26 F R' U R' U2 R' F' U' F 
17. 6.21 R' F2 R' F' R2 U F2 R2 U' 
18. 1.94 R' F R' U' R U R2 U2 R' 
19. 4.79 F' R U F U' F2 R F' U' 
20. 4.34 F2 R F R2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
21. 5.92 U2 R' U2 F U' F' R2 F' U 
22. 2.65 R F R' U R F2 U2 R U 
23. 4.86 U' F R' F2 R F U' R2 U 
24. 4.62 R' U2 R U F2 R' F2 U' F U 
25. 3.17 F U' R' F2 R F U2 F R' 
26. 3.17 R2 F2 R' U R' F U2 R2 F' 
27. 3.59 R2 U' F R2 F R2 U' F' U' 
28. 5.35 R' U F' R2 F U2 R' U' F2 
29. 4.70 F' R F2 R F' R' U' F2 R2 U' 
30. 5.86 F U' F R2 U' F' U F2 R 
31. 4.80 F2 R F' U R2 U2 F R2 U' 
32. 5.29 R2 U R U F R2 U' R' U2 
33. 4.72 R U' F R' F R' F U' R2 
34. 5.16 R F R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 
35. 0.74 F' U' R' F U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
36. 2.04 U F2 R2 F' R' U F' U F' U2 
37. 4.78 R' U' R U' R' F2 U' F' U2 
38. 3.74 F2 R2 F' U F' R2 F R F' 
39. 4.87 R U F2 U' F R U' F' R' 
40. 5.41 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U F2 R U' 
41. 2.19 R F' U F2 U' R2 F' R' U 
42. 2.78 F' R' F2 U R2 F' R' F' R2 
43. 4.21 R2 U R' F2 U' F R' F2 R 
44. 3.95 U2 F' U' R U2 R2 F' R' U2 
45. 6.19 F R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 U 
46. 4.61 F' R U F U' R F' U2 F U2 
47. 1.67 U' F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 
48. 3.87 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U' R' 
49. 3.50 R U R' F2 U F R2 F2 R2 
50. 5.22 U' F' R' U R U2 R F' R U 
51. 4.67 U2 F' U2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' 
52. 4.29 U F U' R F' R U' R U2 
53. 4.41 R F2 U2 R U' F2 R2 U' R 
54. 3.13 R' U' F2 U R' F2 R' U' R U' 
55. 5.05 U2 F2 U R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' 
56. 4.48 U2 F' U R' F' R U F R' 
57. 4.85 F' U' F' U' R U' R2 U F' 
58. 4.83 R F2 U' R' F U F2 R2 U2 
59. 5.32 U F2 U' R U2 R' U R' F2 
60. 5.10 U R' U2 F' R U R2 F2 R' 
61. 3.53 R2 F R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U' 
62. 5.68 R F U R' F2 R' F R' U' 
63. 4.78 R F' U2 R F2 U' R F2 U' 
64. 4.11 F R' F' R' U F' U2 F U2 
65. 5.68 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' F R2 U 
66. 6.03 R F R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' R' 
67. 4.11 R2 U' F2 U R' U F2 U R' U' 
68. 4.08 R2 F' R F' R2 F U' F R2 U' 
69. 4.74 U2 R F' R F' R' F R2 U2 
70. 5.03 U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U' R' 
71. 3.04 U' R' U F' U' F' R F2 U2 
72. 4.49 R F2 U F2 U R F R' U' 
73. 5.61 U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 F' U' 
74. 6.28 U2 F' U2 R2 U F2 R F' U' 
75. 6.50 F R' F R U' F2 U R F2 
76. 5.65 F' R U2 R' U F' R2 U' R 
77. 5.11 F' U F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' U2 
78. 5.70 R F2 R F' R U' F' U R U' 
79. 5.58 R' F2 R2 U F2 R' U' R F 
80. 4.55 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' F U' R2 
81. 5.67 U R U' F U2 F' R U R' U' 
82. 5.70 F' R2 F R2 U' F U F2 R2 
83. 4.78 U' R' F' R2 F' U' R' U2 F' 
84. 4.84 R' U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 R' F 
85. 3.44 R' U R' U2 R2 F R2 F' U' 
86. 5.67 F R' F2 R U' R2 F R' U2 
87. 3.30 R U2 R' F U2 R' F2 U' R' 
88. 3.79 R2 F' U R' F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
89. 4.75 F' U F2 U F2 R2 U F R2 
90. 4.26 R U2 F2 U' R' F U R' U2 
91. 4.32 R U2 F U' R F2 U' R' U2 
92. 6.53 U R' U2 F U2 F2 R' F' U' 
93. 6.05 F' R' F U' F2 U2 R F' R 
94. 6.47 R' U F U' F' U2 R F' U 
95. 3.71 F2 U2 R' U R2 F' R F U' 
96. 5.22 R2 F2 R F2 U' F2 U2 R U' 
97. 4.94 U R' F2 R F U2 R' F R2 
98. 4.83 F U R U' R2 F R2 F2 U2 
99. 4.12 R' U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 
100. 5.00 F R' U' R F2 U' R F2 U


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 21, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> wtf... 6.99 ao50 and 7.13 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sub 7 gogogo


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 21, 2015)

can i be sub 20 plz

New PB and PB Ao12

Rubik's cube
Jun 21, 2015 10:17:46 AM - 11:05:16 AM

Mean: 20.35
Average: 20.03
Best time: 12.29
Median: 19.68
Worst time: 43.72
Standard deviation: 4.48

Best average of 5: 17.38
9-13 - 16.12 17.13 (19.68) 18.89 (14.73)

Best average of 12: 18.43
5-16 - 17.12 18.24 (22.87) 20.71 16.12 17.13 19.68 18.89 (14.73) 19.02 19.66 17.69

1. 19.75 R2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' B' U L2 B D R F R'
2. 20.56 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B D2 L' D2 L2 B F2 R' D U2
3. 17.74 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B U' R2 B' L D B U2 B2 U2
4. 29.10 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 R D B' D' L' F' D2 B F2
5. 17.12 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D R' F' R2 D' U R B' U' B2 L U
6. 18.24 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R' D L B' U
7. 22.87 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R' U' R2 F L D' B2 R B L2
8. 20.71 L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 D' R' D2 B' F' U2 R B2 L
9. 16.12 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L F' U2 R L' D' B' R' B2 R2 U
10. 17.13 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 B U F D' F' U' R2 U R' U2
11. 19.68 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L B D2 L D2 B' U' R U2
12. 18.89 F2 D B2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 L' D U2 B' F' R U' F' U' F'
13. 14.73 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U R B' F L' B' F U2 B2 U' B'
14. 19.02 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U' F D2 U' B' L' D' L2 D F U'
15. 19.66 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L' B2 D' U' L F2 U' R B L U2
16. 17.69 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 U F L2 U' L' D' R U' B2 R F' U2
17. 19.44 U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R D B' R' U B2 L' B' D R2
18. 27.32 B2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 B R L U L' D' R2 B' U2 L F2
19. 20.37 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B' R' D' U2 L D F' D' R' U'
20. 23.20 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R' D U2 L2 F' U' B' R2 F' D U
21. 17.37 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' U' L' U2 F' L2 B2 U R' L2 B' D' L
22. 17.79 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F U R U' B' U2 R B2 R U2
23. 22.62 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 R' F' R2 L' U L2 U R U' B' U2
24. 22.09 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F D' R2 U2 B L D' R F L2 U'
25. 19.88 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' D' U L B' D L' U2 L F
26. 24.64 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' R2 D F R2 D L' B U' L2 F' R2 D2 U2
27. 19.32 R2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 D F U' F2 R2 B R D2 R2 F R
28. 16.24 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' U' R' D' B' R' B2 R' F2 D B U2
29. 18.55 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 B' F R' D2 B2 F' R' F2 U'
30. 21.56 L2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B U' B R L U' L U' B' D'
31. 15.13 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 D B2 U F2 U' B U B L2 F D R B' L B
32. 18.53 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U B2 R F' R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 R' D2
33. 25.47 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' D2 R' U R' D' F' U' B'
34. 21.45 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B' L' U' F D B' D' R2 L D B
35. 21.31 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D' R B2 R' L2 D2 F' D' L' U2
36. 20.80 U2 R2 L2 U L2 D F2 D' U B2 R U L' F' D2 F2 U2 R' B U L'
37. 21.11 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 F U' R U B' U F L' U2
38. (43.72) U' F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 L2 D B2 U' L D' B U2 B F L' B' U F' D
39. 19.68 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 U F' U B F2 U' R' F2 L' D2 F'
40. 19.48 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B' F2 R F U B' F' D B' R' U2
41. 20.33 R2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 D' R2 U' F' U F2 R' D' U2 B' L2 F R
42. (12.29) R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F D B' R2 U2 B D2 B' D'
43. 19.53 D' R2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' R' L2 U F' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D
44. 20.00 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R U' L' B' F R D' F2 D2 F'
45. 18.80 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U' R' F U F L U' B' L2 D' F2 L2
46. 22.26 D' B2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 D U F' D' B F2 L F R L B2 D U2
47. 22.72 D' F2 U F2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 F D L F U B2 R B F2 D L2
48. 17.26 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 D U' F2 U F R L D' B' D' B2 F L'
49. 21.02 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' F R U B F' U' R2 F' D F'
50. 17.25 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R' D' L U2 L B' R L2 U' R U'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 21, 2015)

56.33 pb with parity and cheat sheet. not counting as pb until i memorize parity on SQ1


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 21, 2015)

sub 30 OH


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 21, 2015)

18.96 Square-1 single.
I don't even know. I learned square-1 two weeks ago and haven't even done 500 solves..
EO skip, double headlights CP, EP was just an Z perm.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> I've done 534 solves and my PB is 24.48.



What do you average?


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> What do you average?


~50

Sub-10 Pyra Ao50! 

Mean: 9.95
Average: 9.75
Best time: 5.34
Worst time: 23.82
Standard deviation: 3.28

Best average of 5: 6.28
45-49 - 6.37 (5.34) 5.92 6.55 (8.54)

Best average of 12: 8.82
12-23 - 8.94 9.89 (6.26) 9.38 9.76 (10.98) 10.32 6.73 8.78 7.28 8.62 8.54



Spoiler: Ao5 scrambles



45. 6.37 R' U B R' L' U' L' U r l u'
46. 5.34 B' R U' B' L B' L R b
47. 5.92 L' B' U' B R U' R r' l
48. 6.55 U L' B R' B R' B U b' r l
49. 8.54 R L B L' B U' L' b' r ul


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 21, 2015)

Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-21
avg of 12: 14.69

Time List:
1. 15.51 D F' U2 F R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 L U2 R' F2 L2 B U' R2 B' 
2. 15.57 L D2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' R' U' B' R' U2 B' F' L U2 
3. (8.86) F D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' D F L2 R2 D' 
4. 16.30 U2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 R' D2 L F R2 D F R' U' B F L2 R 
5. (17.58) D L2 B R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D' F' R D' B' R B' L' B 
6. 13.47 D2 F D2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 F' L B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L R' F' 
7. 15.06 F2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F' R B F2 L B D' F' R' 
8. 14.50 U F2 U R2 U B2 U R2 D L2 D F' D2 L' F' U' R2 D2 B2 L 
9. 11.88 R' L' D' B2 L' B2 R' F R' D B2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 
10. 15.15 B' U2 B' L2 B' F' D2 R2 D F' D' F' R' B2 D L' B' R 
11. 16.87 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 B R F U' L2 F' U R2 D2 
12. 12.64 D B2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 U' B D2 R B2 R2 U' L2 B'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 21, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> Roux
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-21
> avg of 12: 14.69
> ...



noice single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2015)

First roux session ever, not too bad I guess (learnt roux just for fun today )
16.22 single
22.01 avg5
23.52 avg12
23.66 avg25 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-21
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 16.22
worst: 34.00

mean of 3
current: 23.38 (σ = 1.48)
best: 20.79 (σ = 4.72)

avg of 5
current: 23.38 (σ = 1.48)
best: 22.01 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 12
current: 23.73 (σ = 1.57)
best: 23.53 (σ = 1.93)

Average: 23.66 (σ = 2.04)
Mean: 23.93

Time List:
1. 20.22 B2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 R' B D2 F' D2 B2 L D F U 
2. 34.00 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F R D R D R F2 U R2 
3. 21.22 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 R F' L' D' B L2 U' R2 B' U 
4. 26.18 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F' D2 U' B2 R' F2 U L2 B' L' 
5. 24.15 B2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 L' U F2 D2 L B' U B F2 
6. 20.28 B2 D F' L' F U' R' U' D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 R B2 R' B 
7. 20.66 L' D' L' B U2 B U F2 L' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 
8. 25.27 R' D L2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 D R2 U' R' D F D2 B D2 U' L2 U2 
9. 25.91 R' D2 R2 D2 B R2 B U2 F R2 B' R2 D' L' U2 L' F2 U B' F 
10. 31.56 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F R F' R D L' B' D2 L2 U 
11. 24.58 R U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D' U' F L D2 L' D F2 R2 D2 L 
12. 24.86 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B R' B F' U2 R D B2 D R' 
13. 19.75 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F' R' B2 L F' U' L2 D2 B' R' 
14. 22.96 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 B' F' R' D B2 L' U B' R U 
15. 24.36 U2 R' F' L' B U F' D L U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' 
16. 24.72 B2 R2 F U2 B L2 F2 R2 F L2 B' R D2 B' D' U' B' U2 B2 F' L' 
17. 24.77 L2 R D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 R D2 F U' F2 L U' B R' U' R 
18. 24.16 R' D B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 L U' L' F L' U' L D' U' 
19. 26.25 F R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 B2 L U2 R D R F2 D' B' L' U2 R 
20. 16.22 F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 D' R2 B' R' D L' B' L2 U2 L' B2 R2 
21. 25.65 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U R2 B' R' F L D2 B2 D' R2 B' U 
22. 20.50 B L B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D R F2 R' U2 B' L2 F 
23. 23.86 F' R D2 B' R2 U2 R D2 F2 B' U R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 
24. 24.55 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L' F2 R' F L2 D' U' R B' L2 
25. 21.72 D2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' L2 F L R' B U2 B U' B2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 21, 2015)

19.67 OH single PB!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 22, 2015)

39.36 megaminx single, 2nd sub 40


----------



## ottozing (Jun 22, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 39.36 megaminx single, 2nd sub 40



You should go to a comp. You're like, good.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 22, 2015)

Finally! A sub-30 mo3 on 3x3! I'm soooooo happy! I get excited whenever I get a sub-30 single!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 22, 2015)

3.07 Pyraminx Ao5
3.27, 2.78, (2.74), (7.56), 3.15


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 22, 2015)

And my Pyraminx PB streak continues...

Ao5: 2.918
Ao12: 4.048
Ao50: 4.273
Ao100: 4.453


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> And my Pyraminx PB streak continues...
> 
> Ao5: 2.918
> Ao12: 4.048
> ...



inb4 WR


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Lel
Average of 5: 2.93
1. 2.68 R F R2 F U2 F2 U' F' U2
2. (4.62) U' R F U' F2 R' U' F U2
3. 3.69 U2 R2 F R U R' U' R F
4. 2.43 R F' R' U F2 U F2 U2 F'
5. (2.14) R2 F R' U R' U F U F'

EDIT
lelel
stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 1.92
worst time: 6.61

current avg5: 4.81 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 2.93 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 4.62 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 3.62 (σ = 0.92)

current avg50: 4.09 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 3.94 (σ = 0.62)

current avg100: 4.08 (σ = 0.76)
best avg100: 4.07 (σ = 0.76)

session avg: 4.08 (σ = 0.72)
session mean: 4.08


----------



## Iggy (Jun 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Lel
> Average of 5: 2.93
> 1. 2.68 R F R2 F U2 F2 U' F' U2
> 2. (4.62) U' R F U' F2 R' U' F U2
> ...



At first I though you were Isaac and this was pyraminx lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2015)

PB feet avg12: 34.11, 39.00, (31.00), (43.02), 37.63, 32.06, 37.56, 37.77, 38.55, 34.77, 35.71, 35.81 = *36.30*


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> PB feet avg12: 34.11, 39.00, (31.00), (43.02), 37.63, 32.06, 37.56, 37.77, 38.55, 34.77, 35.71, 35.81 = *36.30*



are you going to win worlds?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> are you going to win worlds?



But those brazilian feetcubers


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> But those brazilian feetcubers



lol cubecast joke

EDIT: sub 29 OH (WTF 1 second improvement per day...)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> But those brazilian feetcubers



And Jakub and japanese guy...


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 22, 2015)

4x4 PB *with double parity!* The time was 2:05.495.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 22, 2015)

times (reset):
11.73,*11.28,*13.19,*11.46,*12.91,11.18,*10.24,*11.12,*12.56,*12.07,11.28,*11.10,*11.60

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time:*10.24
worst time:*13.19

current avg5:*11.65*(σ = 0.32)
best avg5:*11.25*(σ = 0.15)

current avg12:*11.66*(σ = 0.61)
best avg12:*11.66*(σ = 0.61)
session avg:*11.66*(σ = 0.58)
session mean: 11.67


Sub-12 average of 12 and 11.25 average of 5, awesome! I improve a lot like this everytime I lube my 3x3 XD.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2015)

9.40 ao 12 PB
9.96 ao 700 les go sub 10 ao 1000!!!!

EDIT: 9.92 ao 800


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 22, 2015)

1:49.771 6x6 PB single! then a few solves later I got a 1:50.690!
my previous PB before this was 1:51.786, I've beaten my PB twice in a matter of solves!


----------



## rybaby (Jun 22, 2015)

Lol messing around with cfop

Session average: 12.87
1. 11.01[OLL skip] R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F U L U2 R' B' D' B' L2 D' 
2. 11.60[PLL skip] R2 D' F2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R' U R U' L2 D B R 
3. 13.48 F L U2 F D' L F' L' B L F2 U B2 U F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' 
4. 12.24 F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F' L2 F D' R D' B' L U2 
5. 11.53 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F D B2 F R U2 L' R F 
6. 14.28 L2 B F2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F' U2 F L' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U R F2 
7. (10.96[ZBLL]) B' D' L' F' R' U2 R2 B' U B' L' D2 R B2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 
8. 15.60 D' L2 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L' F2 L D B R2 F R2 U 
9. 14.94 D' R B' D' R2 D' L B2 U F' B2 D2 L2 F L2 F B2 D2 
10. 11.75 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U L' D' U2 R2 F U R2 F' U2 F' 
11. (17.29) F L2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 F L' F2 R' D2 L B' U' F' L U' 
12. 12.24 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' B L' R F' R F L2 F2 D2 U2


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2015)

1. 1:39.25 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D R2 D F' R2 L2 B2 F' L F2 U R'

Feet PB, but so many mistakes. Should've been 1:10-1:20.

y x' L D' R U r' y' x' x2 U' R' U2
x' U R U2 R' U2 L' U' L
D' R U' R' D D' R U' R' D
y2 L' U L U y' R U' R'
y2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' R U' U R' U R

E: 4. 1:32.13 L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L' R2 D F2 U2 L F' R' U B D
PLL skip.

E2: Best average of 5: 1:47.43
1-5 - 1:39.25 (2:20.67) 2:09.62 (1:32.13) 1:33.42

OLL skip, nothing, nothing, PLL skip, EPLL skip.
3-5 are a 1:45.06 Mo3.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 23, 2015)

300 solves in one day


----------



## TMarshall (Jun 23, 2015)

skewb 3.74 avg 12. I thinks its PB but I'm not sure

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-23
avg of 12: 3.74

Time List:
1. 3.28 B U L' R' L' B L' R U' 
2. 4.16 B U' B' U' B R' U' L R' 
3. 5.01 U' B U' R B' L' R' B' 
4. (2.80) L' U' R' U L' U' L U 
5. 3.52 U' R' B' U R' L' R U' 
6. 4.05 L' B' R L B' R B' L' 
7. 4.46 L' B' R B' R B' U R 
8. 3.37 B' U' L' R' L' B' R U' B' 
9. (6.19) U R' U' R' U L B' R 
10. 3.24 L R' L' U' R U' L' R' L' 
11. 2.88 B' U' R' B L B' R L B' 
12. 3.45 L' U' R' B L' R' B R' U

Some pretty easy scrambles in there, but for the most part I was just on a roll today.
Also the last 5 make a 3.35 avg 5


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 23, 2015)

Just realised I got 3 PBs at my last comp that beat my home PBs.

Home PB / official PB

2x2 single: 1.42/1.21
4x4 ao5: 1:22.27/1:20.39	
OH ao5: 46.90/46.03


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 23, 2015)

pyraminx

Average of 5: 4.52
1. 5.15 U R' B L' B U R' B' r' b' 
2. 4.34 U B' R' U B L R' B l' b' u' 
3. 4.07 L' U B R U' B U B r b 
4. (3.39) U' R U R' B' U' B R' l' r' b 
5. (5.26) U B' L' U' R L B' R' b u

-----

clock

Time List:
1. 5.84 UR3- DR3- DL1+ UL4+ U3- R3- D2- L2+ ALL4- y2 U2- R2- D2+ L5+ ALL6+ DR DL 
2. 8.47 UR2- DR4+ DL5- UL2- U1- R2- D5- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R0+ D3- L0+ ALL5- UR DR 
3. 6.06 UR3- DR2- DL3- UL2- U1- R1- D4- L2- ALL4+ y2 U5- R1- D3- L3+ ALL5- DL 
4. (5.65) UR5- DR6+ DL1+ UL4+ U2- R0+ D6+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R2+ D1- L6+ ALL6+ DR UL 
5. (DNF(5.93)) UR3- DR3- DL0+ UL3- U3+ R2- D1+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R5- D2+ L2+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL

5.94 ao5 without the DNF, off by 1 corner ;;

*6.79 ao50.* The comeback starts here, I guess :B


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2015)

6x6 Cross+centers in 1:05
rest of the solve was mediocre so only 2:20


----------



## Selkie (Jun 23, 2015)

3x3 PB Ao12. Still edging closer to sub-15 after over 30 years of cubing on and off 

Average of 12: 15.11

1. 15.16 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B U B2 R' F2 U' L B' D F 
2. 15.30 F2 R' F D B U' F R' U L F2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B2 D2 
3. 14.32 U' F L' U F B2 R U D F R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U 
4. (20.47) L2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 R2 B2 R' D L' R2 D2 F D L2 R2 F2 
5. 14.83 D R2 D' B U' L2 U' B L D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 
6. 13.86 B2 R F2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 R D2 R' B' R2 F2 D F' L2 U L2 B' 
7. 17.84 R2 B D B R D B D2 L D' R2 U B2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 
8. 15.06 U B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L' B' U' B2 D' F D' L' U' L 
9. 14.95 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U R D2 B' U' F' R2 F' U' F2 D F' 
10. 15.37 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' B U R2 D' L' D U' F' L' F' 
11. (13.41) B2 L2 R' D2 R B2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 U F L2 U F' D' R2 B' F' U 
12. 14.45 B2 U L2 U L2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B R' D' L2 R U' B' L' F2 R' U


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 23, 2015)

3x3 PB I am consistently inconsistent. WTF

Average of 12: 23.91
1. 18.55 R2 B2 L' B2 U F D2 R2 D' L' B D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 F D2
2. 27.38 R2 F2 U2 L D2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B U' F' D2 B2 U F2 R' D'
3. 26.18 R2 D B2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L B D2 F' U L2 B D F
4. 28.10 B D2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B L U2 L U R' B' L' B' L' D'
5. (37.15) B2 D' R2 F' L' U' R' B U' L D2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2
6. 23.23 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D2 F L' B D' B F D L' B' U2
7. 24.19 F2 D2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U R' B F D L' D B2 L' B2 L2
8. 20.94 L2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U B' U2 L B L B D' L U B
9. (18.41) F2 L F2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 R U2 L' D' L B2 L F' R F D2 B
10. 22.36 U2 R' B2 R2 D' F U2 R' D F2 U2 L2 F2 B' D2 F U2 D2 B
11. 23.72 D2 L B2 L' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 U' B R' B' F D2 L2 U' B2
12. 24.42 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L U2 L' U2 R2 U2 F D B R' D2 L2 U' B' D R'


----------



## rybaby (Jun 23, 2015)

OH PB's:
Average of 12: 19.07
First 5 make a 18.35 ao5 (also PB):

1. (15.98) R B' U2 D' R B' U R F' L F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 
2. 18.34 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L' D' U2 B L2 U B2 F D' B 
3. (24.75) B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D L' U2 R2 D L D2 L F' 
4. 19.37 U2 R' U2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 B' D L' D B' L F' D' F U2 
5. 17.35 U L F' R2 U2 F' R2 U L U2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F' B' 
6. 22.95 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F D' U2 F2 U2 R F D2 U' R F2 
7. 17.84 F2 R' U2 D2 F2 D' B' U F' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 F 
8. 21.45 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F' D2 F2 R' D' U' B' R' F L D R' 
9. 18.40 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 R F' D R' B D' F2 D' L' D R 
10. 19.72 D2 U2 L R B2 U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 U R F2 R' F L' B L' 
11. 17.34 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 U B2 U L2 U L F U2 L' B' D U2 B R2 U2 
12. 17.98 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U' B U R D2 U L2


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 23, 2015)

51/501 ZBLLS learnt


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 23, 2015)

5x5 PB averages of 5 and 12!
Ao5: 1:53.04
Ao12: 1:57.15

Times:
123.89, 2:03.89, 117.21 1:57.21, 2:09.24, 1:52.52, 1:55.46, 1:57.52, 2:02.05, 1:50.94, 1:57.80, 1:49.62, 2:03.75, 1:50.40 


First sub-2 average of 12, and my first sub-2 average of 5 was at the beginning of the average. 

Another accomplishment: I'm Sub-20 on clock now (Really Sub-18 now) . But I really want to be sub-14 or 13 by Atlantic open special 2015 in a couple weeks!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 23, 2015)

clock

*5.96 ao5 *(lol not even sub-WR)*, 6.28 ao12, 6.73 ao50, 6.78 ao100*

pretty satisfied with this  now i just have to learn how to not suck in comps 



Spoiler: ao5 and ao12 scrambles



Time List:
1. 6.02 UR2+ DR2+ DL1- UL2- U4+ R5+ D4- L2+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R1+ D2+ L6+ ALL1+ UR DR DL 
2. (4.91) UR5+ DR0+ DL3- UL0+ U3- R2- D3+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R1+ D4- L1+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL 
3. (6.44) UR1+ DR3- DL5- UL3- U2+ R6+ D3- L0+ ALL4+ y2 U4- R3- D0+ L3+ ALL5- UR DR DL UL 
4. 5.90 UR5+ DR2- DL1- UL6+ U5- R2- D3+ L1- ALL4- y2 U5+ R1+ D1- L3+ ALL2+ DR DL UL 
5. 5.97 UR6+ DR4- DL3- UL0+ U2- R5- D1- L5+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R0+ D3+ L2+ ALL2- DR UL

Time List:
1. 6.80 UR5- DR6+ DL5+ UL2- U4- R2- D4- L5- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R0+ D1- L2+ ALL2+ DL 
2. 7.06 UR6+ DR2+ DL1- UL5- U1+ R5- D4- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U2- R5- D4- L5+ ALL1+ UR DR DL 
3. 6.22 UR5+ DR3- DL2+ UL3+ U3- R0+ D1- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R5- D1+ L2- ALL1+ DR UL 
4. 6.47 UR5+ DR5+ DL0+ UL5- U4+ R0+ D1- L3- ALL5+ y2 U4- R3+ D5+ L5+ ALL4- UR DL 
5. 6.61 UR2- DR2- DL3+ UL6+ U3- R5+ D3- L4+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R3+ D3+ L2- ALL2- DR UL 
6. 6.02 UR2+ DR2+ DL1- UL2- U4+ R5+ D4- L2+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R1+ D2+ L6+ ALL1+ UR DR DL 
7. (4.91) UR5+ DR0+ DL3- UL0+ U3- R2- D3+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R1+ D4- L1+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL 
8. 6.44 UR1+ DR3- DL5- UL3- U2+ R6+ D3- L0+ ALL4+ y2 U4- R3- D0+ L3+ ALL5- UR DR DL UL 
9. 5.90 UR5+ DR2- DL1- UL6+ U5- R2- D3+ L1- ALL4- y2 U5+ R1+ D1- L3+ ALL2+ DR DL UL 
10. 5.97 UR6+ DR4- DL3- UL0+ U2- R5- D1- L5+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R0+ D3+ L2+ ALL2- DR UL 
11. (7.22) UR5- DR3+ DL1+ UL5+ U5- R6+ D5+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R4- D3- L0+ ALL1- UR DR UL 
12. 5.28 UR0+ DR1+ DL4+ UL4+ U3+ R1+ D5- L5- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R1- D3+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR DL


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 23, 2015)

11.72 clock avg100 pretty good, improving with every solve  I just don't get how some of you can sub10 or even sub8


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 23, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> improving with every solve


you've got it right there, really 

it's mostly just getting better at turning. maybe you also learn how to deal with specific cases better but i'd say it's 80-90% turning and lookahead!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 23, 2015)

I got a 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 PB in one day!


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 24, 2015)

New PB average of 12: 8.01!

Time List:
1. (7.01) U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' U L D' B' L' U' B 
2. 7.36 B U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D U2 L D B2 R2 F' R' F' D2 L 
3. 8.73 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F R' B2 U' F L B2 U R2 U 
4. 8.08 F' U2 B2 D R' B R F' L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F' 
5. 7.51 B' F' R2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 F' L2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 R B' U' R 
6. (9.57) D B U' F' D B2 L U R' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D F 
7. 7.82 D B' R2 U2 B2 R F' R2 F U2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 
8. 8.36 D' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 F' U2 R' B2 L U' R D' U L' U2 
9. 7.83 D2 F D2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' B L D' B' L2 F L R2 
10. 8.10 D2 F R D F2 L U' F U' B R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' 
11. 7.33 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D U L2 F2 L2 D' B F' L2 F' R' D' B F D2 F' 
12. 8.94 B' D' R' D F' B' D' R B2 D2 F U2 F U2 F R2 F' L

Sooooo close 
Thought for sure the avg100 would be a PB too until I kept failing miserably at the end...


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 24, 2015)

36/72 of T set ZBLL learnt! halfway there!
that makes 57/501 total now!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 24, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> PB feet avg12: 34.11, 39.00, (31.00), (43.02), 37.63, 32.06, 37.56, 37.77, 38.55, 34.77, 35.71, 35.81 = *36.30*



Uhhhhh... What. What. Crazy! I think the best I could get now would be 49ish.  Thank god I'm not going to nats or worlds, so no feet any time soon.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 24, 2015)

Skewb: 2.631, 2.779, 3.065, 2.669, 3.915 = 2.835 
Accomplishment because 5/5 1 Looks, back lock up on the last one.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2015)

2nd best avg12

Average of 12: 2.896
1. (1.850) U L' B' L' U B' R L' U'
2. (5.413) L' B L B' R B' R B
3. 2.956 U' L B' L R L' B U R
4. 2.264 U B' L U R B' L U'
5. 3.687 B U' L' B U' R B R' B R'
6. 3.104 L' R U' L' U' R' U' B'
7. 2.670 L R' B L' B' U L R
8. 2.863 L U' R U R' L B' R'
9. 3.508 R L' U R B' R U B' R'
10. 2.369 B R U' B' R B L' U' R'
11. 2.717 U B R' U L B' L' B
12. 2.819 U L B R L' U R U R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2015)

7.90 pyra ao50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2015)

roux pb by 3 seconds, LSE skip wtf but yet so inefficient

13.48 D' R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D F2 L B' R2 F U F' U' R F D


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 24, 2015)

yay



Spoiler: stats



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-24
solves/total: 1000/1000

single
best: 7.16
worst: 13.05

mean of 3
current: 9.33 (σ = 0.61)
best: 8.77 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 5
current: 10.03 (σ = 0.75)
best: 9.01 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 12
current: 9.94 (σ = 0.45)
best: 9.40 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 50
current: 9.97 (σ = 0.39)
best: 9.64 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 100
current: 9.99 (σ = 0.39)
best: 9.72 (σ = 0.42)

*avg of 1000
current: 9.95 (σ = 0.52)
best: 9.95 (σ = 0.52)*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I now see how you can improve so quickly.

Btw how long did it take?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I now see how you can improve so quickly.
> 
> Btw how long did it take?



1 week


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Faz OH 9.93 ao5 on the UWR page 

Wtf


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1 week


When I averaged 22, I did a ao1000 in 1 day!


----------



## EMI (Jun 24, 2015)

Square-1 Single with parity, first parity sub 10 I believe 
5. (9.13) (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, -4)/(5, 0)/(3, -3)
z2 U2 R2 (-3,1) D2 R2 U R2 (-1,-1) R2 U' R2 (-3,1)
R2 U R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 U
U / Adjacent Parity


----------



## Iggy (Jun 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Faz OH 9.93 ao5 on the UWR page
> 
> Wtf



holy craaap

sub 10 has been achieved


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 24, 2015)

skreb

Average of 5: 5.29
1. 4.31 B' L R' L' R' L B L
2. 4.90 R' B' R U R L' U' L B'
3. 6.67 L' R B' U L' U L' U
4. (7.22) U L R B R U' R' B' L
5. (4.27) U R' L' B' L U' R U


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 24, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> clock
> 
> *5.96 ao5 *(lol not even sub-WR)*, 6.28 ao12, 6.73 ao50, 6.78 ao100*
> 
> ...



Damn, I should start practicing again. But there's no comps with clock that I'm going tooooo


----------



## CKCuber (Jun 24, 2015)

I AM SUB 45!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> When I averaged 22, I did a ao1000 in 1 day!



the most I have ever done in a day is 300, and that was on Monday...I was dead afterwards... idek how you could manage that...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Faz OH 9.93 ao5 on the UWR page
> 
> Wtf


WTF sub 10 is amazing for a single but average?  nicely done anyway faz


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> the most I have ever done in a day is 300, and that was on Monday...I was dead afterwards... idek how you could manage that...


It took 14:55 haha.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 24, 2015)

2:53.821 7x7 PB single!
this is my second ever sub 3, my only ever sub 3 before this was the 2:54 in UKC last year  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGmoDF6R-AY
the pll skip kinda helped


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> It took 14:55 haha.



im not even awake that long bruh...


----------



## cashis (Jun 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> im not even awake that long bruh...



cashis is awake 9 hours a day lol


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 24, 2015)

BLD OP corners practise!
DNF but with 2 twisted corners! YAY :^D 1:xy memo of corners (sorry i'm bad i just started today)


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> BLD OP corners practise!
> DNF but with 2 twisted corners! YAY :^D 1:xy memo of corners (sorry i'm bad i just started today)


Gj! Keep going yeah? Did you know why you dnfed?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2015)

whaaaaat the heck!!!!!, clock PB by 1.4 sec, 5.99 second try meh, 2 move face

2. 6.47 
UR1- DR4- DL3+ UL1- U5- R5+ D1+ L2- ALL4- y2 U4- R4- D1+ L1+ ALL1- UR DR DL


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! Keep going yeah? Did you know why you dnfed?



yeah lol i forgot the word that i made them untwisted on Dx


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> whaaaaat the heck!!!!!, clock PB by 1.4 sec, 5.99 second try meh, 2 move face
> 
> 2. 6.47
> UR1- DR4- DL3+ UL1- U5- R5+ D1+ L2- ALL4- y2 U4- R4- D1+ L1+ ALL1- UR DR DL



lol scramble, 4 moves to corners, got 4.58


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ao5 with 5 different methods.
FreeFOP, CFCE, Salvia, Roux, CFOP
16.43, 13.1, 26.7, 18.04, 15.74 = 16.74
That's as good as I'm going to get.. At least for now.


Edit: 25.41 single using Corners first and then M2. That was my only sub-20 and it took me almost an hour to get..


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Faz OH 9.93 ao5 on the UWR page
> 
> Wtf



Wat finally


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> the most I have ever done in a day is 300, and that was on Monday...I was dead afterwards... idek how you could manage that...




I've done over 2k in a week. IMO your way past the point at which extra solves help improvement.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I've done over 2k in a week. IMO your way past the point at which extra solves help improvement.



Kennan calls bull****


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 25, 2015)

Pyraminx 4.32 Ao100


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 25, 2015)

Best megaminx avg5 in a while
Average of 5: 46.41
1. 43.96 
2. (59.27) 
3. 46.25 
4. 49.03 
5. (43.72)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Best megaminx avg5 in a while
> Average of 5: 46.41
> 1. 43.96
> 2. (59.27)
> ...


GJ! Just wondering, what do you average on other puzzles(3/4/5/pyra/clock/bld)?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 25, 2015)

6x6 Mean of 3: 2:17.15
1. 2:23.00 
2. 2:16.17 
3. 2:12.27


----------



## EMI (Jun 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I've done over 2k in a week. IMO your way past the point at which extra solves help improvement.



I've done over 2k in one day 
And I disagree, during my last holidays I did like 500 solves per day for a week, and it helped massively. (Depends on the person I guess.)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2015)

EMI said:


> I've done over 2k in one day
> 
> 
> > Wat... everyting over 1500-200/day is a lot, I get tired after 75 or so
> ...


----------



## Iggy (Jun 25, 2015)

waaat

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-25
solves/total: 300/300

single
best: 7.50
worst: 22.07

mean of 3
current: 12.26 (σ = 0.74)
best: 8.42 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 5
current: 12.21 (σ = 0.66)
best: 8.64 (σ = 0.22)

avg of 12
current: 11.21 (σ = 1.32)
best: 9.36 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 50
current: 10.74 (σ = 1.25)
best: 10.09 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 100
current: 10.63 (σ = 1.16)
best: 10.23 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 10.49 (σ = 1.14)
Mean: 10.60

Dat avg100  PB avg5 and avg12 too



Spoiler: avg of 12: 9.36



Time List:
1. 8.41 D2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 U' F' L' F2 U R U L F' D2 
2. 9.95 B2 D' R U2 R U' L2 F L' B' U' L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 
3. 8.71 U2 R2 F D2 B2 F U2 B' D2 U2 L' F R D2 F2 L2 R F D' B' 
4. (12.05) B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' U' L' F2 U2 B' R U L D2 R' 
5. 10.18 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 L U' R2 U B' F' U' R' B' U2 
6. 9.90 D R2 F' R' U2 R' L' F R' D' R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 
7. 9.58 L2 D R L2 B L' U' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 F 
8. 8.40 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L' F D2 F U2 F L U F2 R' 
9. (8.03) B2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F' U2 L' B D B2 D' F' L2 B' 
10. 8.83 R2 F L' D2 L U R U D F2 U2 B R2 F B U2 B L2 F2 L2 
11. 10.94 B' U2 R' F' D2 B' R L D R2 U2 R2 B D2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 
12. 8.68 L' D F2 B' L' B' R L2 D F U2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 B' D2 R' 

sub NR


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 25, 2015)

2:39.768 PB Megaminx single
EDIT: 2:32.481 next solve


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Crazy 4x4 V2
1. 5:06.69 U L2 B2 R' L D u2 f' r' f D2 R' B2 U r2 R2 U R L' B2 L B2 r2 F L R2 D2 F' f2 D L' R' D' u L B u f' R r


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> GJ! Just wondering, what do you average on other puzzles(3/4/5/pyra/clock/bld)?



I don't really keep track of anything besides mega, but I average high 10 on 3x3


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 25, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> I don't really keep track of anything besides mega, but I average high 10 on 3x3



You really should go to a comp! You'll at least get the US NR for mega


----------



## NeilH (Jun 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat. wat


----------



## nalralz (Jun 25, 2015)

YEAH!!! 4x4 PB single!
49.68 D Fw F R B U F2 D U2 Fw Rw' D R' L' Rw2 U L U Uw' Fw2 R2 F2 U2 R2 Fw2 F U D' Fw2 U2 B F' R2 D L' R2 Uw' L' Uw L'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2015)

2:28.21 6x6 (pp) Single, 3rd best


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 25, 2015)

Skewb: 4.97 of 50 and 5.10 of 100 Stackmattet
5x5: Avg5: 1:19.01 Avg12: 1:23.679


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 25, 2015)

NeilH said:


> wat. wat



idek. idek










EG-1 4/7


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2015)

Finally sub-8 avg12 on cam!

Average of 12: 7.97
1. 7.23 D U2 B2 L2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B R B F L' D R2 U' B2 D
2. 7.10 D2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 L2 R B2 U2 R' D L F L D L' R2 F U
3. 8.51 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L D' B U' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D'
4. 7.60 D U R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 L' U L' D' U B' F D B' R2
5. 8.65 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 D R' D' B D U' B' L D R' B
6. 7.43 B2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L U2 F R2 D F2 R' D' F' R2 D2 R2
7. 8.57 L D2 L B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 F D U2 R2 B2 D' L F' R' B2
8. 7.85 B U2 R2 B L' U2 D' R L U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' R2 F' D2
9. 7.73 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U L2 F2 U' B' R2 B2 R F U2 B' U L2 B' D'
10. (DNF(8.52)) U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B' R' U R B' U B' F' D F2
11. (7.09) R2 U' F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D L2 B2 L' B' R' F2 L2 R' U R F'
12. 9.07 B R2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' R' U' L B R' B2 F2 U' R2 U2

Also decent fullstep single:
1. 6.22 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B L' U2 B U2 F' D R B2 D' F'


Edit: hehe Youtube UWR soon
:
Average of 5: 10.34
1. 9.83 B2 D B2 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 B' U2 B L D2 B' U' B2 R F
2. 10.90 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B' F2 D' R' F' L' B2 U' L' R2
3. (18.24) D R2 B2 D2 B R2 D' R' F L B' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2
4. (9.58) D F2 D2 F' U' F2 U' R' B L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' D' F2 U R2 D
5. 10.30 B L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 D F' D F L R F L2 F D'


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-25
avg of 12: 2:40.95

Time List:
2:44.38, 2:52.60, (2:22.37), 2:36.58, 2:27.58, 2:41.25, 2:38.38, 2:46.33, 2:47.33, 2:36.19, (3:19.15), 2:38.90

decided to practice some 5x5

tfw you post this in a completely different thread by accident


----------



## qaz (Jun 25, 2015)

3x3x2: F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U' F2
4.44 single - wiki says UWR 

y' x2
U2 R2 U L2 y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 //bottom
U2 //top

almost as trivial as 2x2 WR single though

--------------------------------------------------

edit: almost UWR...

Average of 5: 7.94
1. 7.49 U R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2 L2 
2. 8.54 F2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 
3. 7.79 U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 B2 
4. (12.15) F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 
5. (4.73) B2 U F2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U2 

the 4.73:


Spoiler



y L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 //bottom
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 //top



-----------------------------------------------------------

edit: UWR ao12

Average of 12: 8.89
1. 7.49 U R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2 L2 
2. 8.54 F2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 
3. 7.79 U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 B2 
4. (12.15) F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 
5. (4.73) B2 U F2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U2 
6. 9.70+ R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 
7. 8.75 R2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B2 
8. 9.09 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 
9. 10.79 F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 
10. 10.56 R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 B2 L2 F2 
11. 7.08 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 
12. 9.06 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 26, 2015)

More megaminx 
(42.43), (51.38), 44.00, 47.74, 44.62 = 45.45 avg5

46.49, 47.26, (42.25), 48.67, 48.80, 46.43, (54.67), 44.09, 48.16, 51.71, 45.82, 45.43 = 47.29 avg12

50.23 avg100, 44 sub 50s


Spoiler



1. 49.44 
2. 49.87 
3. 49.45 
4. 49.66 
5. 43.87 
6. 54.09 
7. 49.37 
8. 50.40 
9. 44.12 
10. 50.74 
11. 50.05 
12. 51.07 
13. 50.44 
14. 46.84 
15. 53.58 
16. 55.75 
17. 48.79 
18. 55.18 
19. 49.02 
20. 46.46 
21. 54.12 
22. 44.98 
23. 50.17 
24. (58.31) 
25. 51.46 
26. 54.35 
27. 51.84 
28. 48.41 
29. 45.69 
30. 45.19 
31. 54.55 
32. 46.49 
33. 47.26 
34. (42.25) 
35. 48.67 
36. 48.80 
37. 46.43 
38. 54.67 
39. 44.09 
40. 48.16 
41. 51.71 
42. 45.82 
43. 45.43 
44. (1:00.21) 
45. 53.02 
46. (42.04) 
47. (57.26+) 
48. (42.43) 
49. 51.38 
50. 44.00 
51. 47.74 
52. 44.62 
53. 52.89 
54. 50.43 
55. 52.02 
56. 50.05 
57. (57.66) 
58. 55.37 
59. 51.43 
60. 55.92 
61. 52.67 
62. 43.83 
63. 48.34 
64. (41.13) 
65. 50.69 
66. 52.92 
67. 46.96 
68. 51.76 
69. 48.65+ 
70. 52.30 
71. 50.66 
72. 57.05 
73. 54.07 
74. (1:02.48) 
75. 48.12 
76. 51.03 
77. 50.11 
78. 53.83 
79. 52.97 
80. 51.42 
81. 52.19 
82. 50.31 
83. 55.21 
84. 54.86 
85. (43.21) 
86. 50.33 
87. 52.32 
88. 47.75 
89. 50.72 
90. 50.55 
91. 49.14 
92. 46.92 
93. 49.24 
94. 48.50 
95. 56.31 
96. 54.70+ 
97. 50.24 
98. 49.86 
99. 47.91 
100. 51.12


----------



## qaz (Jun 26, 2015)

3.64 U' R2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2

y R2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2'

lol 3x3x2. also 7.12 avg5 and 8.38 avg12


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2015)

Columns first ;D Surely after the Big 4 methods these are some of the best times...

Average of 5: 11.45 (#1-#5)
Average of 12: 12.65
1. 11.08 L B R2 F2 D2 F' U B' R2 F2 U2 R' L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R
2. (14.96) D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' R' B2 L' F U2 B F2 U' R2
3. 11.87 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F U' F' L' B' U2 B L' R2 F2 U2
4. 11.41 U' R' U R' L' B L' D' R F U2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2
5. (10.34) R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D L' U' L' R D' F R' B U' B2 R'
6. 12.94 U' D2 F D' F2 R2 L U' R F' D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 D2 B D2 B2
7. 12.82 D F2 L' B2 D' R F2 B' R F' U R D2 R L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R
8. 12.97 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L F' L' U' F D U2 L' B
9. 14.00 B L2 D' B' R' U D2 L' D' R2 F' D2 B U2 F B D2 L2 U2 D2
10. 12.26 L2 F2 B' D' B' D2 B' L D R L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2
11. 13.79 D2 B D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R' U' B2 U' R2 U F L' D
12. 13.36 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 D R2 U L2 U2 F' L' B' L D2 R2 F' U' F R' 





qaz said:


> lol 3x3x2. also 7.12 avg5 and 8.38 avg12


Ooh, awesome!


----------



## qaz (Jun 26, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Ooh, awesome!



I hope that means you're going to do some solves and crush my times?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2015)

Nah, probably not


----------



## Iggy (Jun 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-26
avg of 5: 9.45

Time List:
1. 7.76 L2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F D2 B' L B2 R D2 U R2 D B' U2 B' 
2. 10.11 F2 D' L B2 U' R' U2 F B' L' D' F2 U2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 
3. 10.49 U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 F' D2 R F L D U B2 D2 F D2 R' 
4. (DNF(11.64)) F' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' R2 B' D' F L2 F' D' R U' L' F' 
5. (7.61) D B' L2 B R' L' U F R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2

Counting 7.76 gj


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Columns first ;D Surely after the Big 4 methods these are some of the best times...
> 
> Average of 5: 11.45 (#1-#5)
> Average of 12: 12.65


What do you average? I think I average about 16 (maybe a bit more) with PCMS.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 26, 2015)

This is surely not exactly an accomplishment, but it shows how bad my LL is

LSLL

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-26
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 4.07
worst: 11.23

mean of 3
current: 6.95 (σ = 0.28)
best: 5.48 (σ = 0.15)

avg of 5
current: 6.98 (σ = 0.21)
best: 5.82 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 12
current: 7.10 (σ = 0.59)
best: 6.22 (σ = 0.65)

avg of 50
current: 6.77 (σ = 0.67)
best: 6.58 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 100
current: 6.88 (σ = 0.82)
best: 6.88 (σ = 0.82)

Average: 6.88 (σ = 0.82)
Mean: 6.91

This shows that 

1) I neeeeeeed to learn full OLL (especially dot cases)
2) My PLL recognition sucks


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> This is surely not exactly an accomplishment, but it shows how bad my LL is
> 
> This shows that
> 
> ...


Yes, learn the dot cases, they really suck with 2/3 look 
You average like 13-14 sec. right?
Than you LL makes half of the time... Our f2l then seems around the same (Mine is maybe a but faster) and then my LL is 3 sec. Really work on LL and sub13/12 is done easily


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Yes, learn the dot cases, they really suck with 2/3 look
> You average like 13-14 sec. right?
> Than you LL makes half of the time... Our f2l then seems around the same (Mine is maybe a but faster) and then my LL is 3 sec. Really work on LL and sub13/12 is done easily



No I am not even sub 15 I average like 14-16. On a good day I can get a sub 15 average of 12, but I tend to be extremely inconsistent, so I can never string together enough good times to get a sub 15 ao50/100


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2015)

R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2 in 1.059
Will try to do a good one on video + frame count soon


----------



## mafergut (Jun 26, 2015)

3x3 Second full-step sub-14, both this week. This is worse than the other one but it didn't feel as lucky and it ended in a G-perm.

30. 13.88 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' D' F' U2 R U2 L

I cannot reconstruct it


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 26, 2015)

Average of 5: 12.08
1. (10.84) B D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U L D' U R2 B L' U R2 U' 
2. 11.20 D2 L2 U F' R L2 F L' B2 U D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 
3. 11.11 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B L R2 D B' L D' U2 F2 L F' 
4. (15.05) U2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D L2 D F2 D F U' F' L F D L2 R D R' 
5. 13.94 D B2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D2 L2 B D F2 U2 B2 F U' L' D F 

All full step. So close to sub 10 once again(the single obviously)


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 26, 2015)

Average of 5: 45.09
1. 42.27 
2. 47.52 
3. 45.47 
4. (55.36) 
5. (40.10)


----------



## nalralz (Jun 26, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Average of 5: 45.09
> 1. 42.27
> 2. 47.52
> 3. 45.47
> ...


On what?


----------



## Chree (Jun 26, 2015)

Had my first sub3 on 6x6 last week. Had 2 more yesterday! Still haven't improved my Mo3 though




Nilsibert said:


> Average of 5: 12.08
> 1. (10.84) B D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U L D' U R2 B L' U R2 U'
> 2. 11.20 D2 L2 U F' R L2 F L' B2 U D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D2
> 3. 11.11 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B L R2 D B' L D' U2 F2 L F'
> ...



Always glad to see you around. Nice 5.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2015)

nalralz said:


> On what?


Megaminx. This is the only event he keeps track of


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

nalralz said:


> On what?



Megaminx is my guess; knowing him.


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2015)

7.39 Roux single with lots of pauses in the Sunday contest.

E: and 9.19 Roux single on scramble 12


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

16:39.90 2-7 relay. I will get a sub 10!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2015)

3x3x3 Ao100 15.89
4x4x4 Ao50 1:03.1x
Square-1 Ao25 31.xx


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 26, 2015)

Chree said:


> Had my first sub3 on 6x6 last week. Had 2 more yesterday! Still haven't improved my Mo3 though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks and you too! Good to see that you are getting better at big cubes. I barely solve anything else than 3x3 anymore, except maybe 4x4.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jun 26, 2015)

slowest time yet 2x2: 1 a minute and a half had to redo first layer becuase i messed up t perm then i had to redo oll because i messed up an anti sune


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2015)

2nd best 3x3 avg ever :^) ZHANCHI'S AWESOME! 9.62 AVG12

10.62F' L' B R2 U2 D' L' D' B R2 B D B U2 R F2 L2 U2 R L' D2 U' F' U R2
9.80	B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 R L D L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 U R2 D
9.83	R F2 U B D' L U2 D L' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' L' R2 U F L U B2 R2 U' L2
8.40	B2 U F U L U2 B' D' B' L' B L R' U' R2 F2 R U L2 U' B L2 U R F'
11.70L R F2 B' U R F U2 F' R' B U' B R' B' F' L' U2 R2 U R L D B L'
8.66	R2 F R' D2 F2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' R D B' L' U D2 L U' F2 D U2 B' L F
9.44	B2 F2 R D' U' L D' L2 U' D2 L U L' D' F U2 B' F U2 B R' F2 L U2 R'
10.12 R B2 F' R2 U2 R' L2 U R' B2 R2 D' R2 F R2 U R U' D' B2 F L F' R' F'
10.04 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 D' F2 B U' D2 F2 L B L2 R' U R B L R2 B2 D' R' D2
9.07	U D' F L F' B2 D' L2 B' F2 D F L' D' R U' F D F B D' B' U' D' L
9.56	R F' L2 F2 B2 D B L2 F D L' U B2 R' D2 R B L' B2 U D' F L2 F' U'
9.08	D L' U' B' U L' B' D' B U F' D2 U' B2 D' B2 F R2 L D' U' L R2 U2 B


----------



## qaz (Jun 26, 2015)

2.98 R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 

y L2 U2 L2 U' R2 //bottom
U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U //top

+ 8.04 avg12 (with counting 11 )and 9.34 avg100

i also know 20 LL algs, up from 4 two days ago 

edit: 6.87 ao5, 7.65 ao12



Spoiler



last 5 are 6.87 ao5

Average of 12: 7.65
1. (2.98) R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 
2. 6.93 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 
3. 8.99 U2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 
4. 8.13 B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 
5. 8.45 R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 
6. (10.53) U B2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 L2 
7. 7.72 U L2 F2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 
8. 6.37 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 
9. 8.15 R2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 
10. 10.26 F2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 
11. 5.41 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 
12. 6.09 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 F2


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 27, 2015)

(5.93) B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B' U R' D' U2 L D2 L2 B' U

z2 B D R' D' R //cross
U L' U' L R' U R //first pair
U2 L' U2 L2 U L' //second pair
U' L' U L U' y L U' L' //third pair
U y L U2 L' U' L U L' //fourth pair
U2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L //PLL

Also:
(6.13) F' U2 B2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L F' L' F L2 D B' F2 D2

Fullstep
And fail avg5:

avg of 5: 8.48

Time List:
1. (6.59) U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F' L2 R B F2 L2 R2 D' U' F 
2. 8.86 U' R2 B U2 B2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 U B' F2 R2 F L R F' U' 
3. (DNF(6.85)) F B2 L2 F D2 F D2 R' F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 
4. 8.91 U L D L2 F U' F' B R' B2 U2 B' R2 F D2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 L' 
5. 7.66 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R' U2 B' U' R' U L' R2 B U2

This was on an untensioned and unlubed gans356 that's just bad.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> What do you average? I think I average about 16 (maybe a bit more) with PCMS.


Probably somewhere in the 13s or 14s depending on how I feel. 16 is pretty decent.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 27, 2015)

2nd best 3x3 time EVRAR! 24.72. I did it with my new and awesome FangShi ShuangRen.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 27, 2015)

Unexpected 3.20 ao5 for 2x2 in the forum comp. 0.03 off my PB (easy scrambles)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2015)

yay pyra
stats: (hide)
number of times: 109/109
best time: 3.42
worst time: 12.87

current avg5: 8.14 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 7.14 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 8.60 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 7.96 (σ = 1.32)

current avg50: 8.66 (σ = 1.32)
best avg50: 8.36 (σ = 1.14)

current avg100: 8.68 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 8.58 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 8.59 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 8.59


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 27, 2015)

qaz said:


> 2.98 R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2
> 
> y L2 U2 L2 U' R2 //bottom
> U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U //top
> ...



What cube do you use? My cube is awfully slow, my PB is only 6.96.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 27, 2015)

First sub-7 (with FreeFOP!).

6.60 F R2 D' R2 F' R D R U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U' D 

z2 y'
R' D L2 D2 R
R U' R' U' F U' F'
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U R U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R2

33 HTM / 6.60s = 5 TPS

EDIT: Turns out this is not even my PB, I have a 6.54.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2015)

7.96 pyra ao50


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2015)

qqwref said:


> *Probably somewhere in the 13s or 14s depending on how I feel.* 16 is pretty decent.


That's how fast I am with my main method...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 27, 2015)

Przemyslaw Kaleta 8.82 OH ER single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2015)

(0.31) U' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'

2x2 pb single by .07 lel, 3 moves


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 27, 2015)

Wut? 0.765 2x2 Single
Scramble: R2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F' R' U'
Solution: 
Inspection x' z'
U' R U' R' U R'
LL skip
6 moves/7.84 TPS


----------



## kschiew (Jun 27, 2015)

Was playing around with Roux and got a sub 20 single. 19.62 lolz


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 27, 2015)

Bennet just got UWR 2x2 avg 5 
1.02


----------



## Berd (Jun 27, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Bennet just got UWR 2x2 avg 5
> 1.02


Wow! When will sub 1 come!?


----------



## mafergut (Jun 27, 2015)

Did a 2h spinning session. Is that an achievement?
Later on I tried to do a 3x3 Ao50 but my forearms were so tired that my times sucked.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Przemyslaw Kaleta 8.82 OH ER single



11.83 ER avg  http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1023&cat=13&rnd=2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2015)

2:22.04 6x6 pb single (OP) 52 centers wtf, on cam aswell


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 27, 2015)

I got my new 3x3 PB by 0.32 seconds! The time was 23.116. I freaked out when I saw the time.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2015)

2x2 again, broke some more PBs 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-27
avg of 12: 2.47

Time List:
1. 2.18 R F' R' F U2 F2 R U' F' 
2. 2.61 R2 U' F R2 U' F R F U' 
3. 2.54 F' U R2 U F2 U R' F U' R' 
4. (1.87) R2 F' U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
5. (3.01) F' R U2 F' U' R2 F' R' U' 
6. 2.66 R2 U' F U R2 F' R F' R' 
7. 2.96 R U' F2 U F R2 U2 F U' 
8. 2.76 R U' R' U' R F U' F' U2 
9. 2.48 F' U' F' R F2 U2 F' U' R 
10. 1.89 R' U F R2 U' R' F R' U' 
11. 2.11 U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R U2 
12. 2.49 U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U F2 R

also: 2.75 avg50
2.78 avg100
2.89 avg300



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-27
avg of 100: 2.78

Time List:
1. 2.40 F' R U2 R2 F U' R' U R' 
2. 2.85 R' U2 R U2 F' R U F' U' 
3. 3.00 R' U' F2 U F' R U' R F' U' 
4. 2.97 R F R U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U' 
5. 2.33 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U R' 
6. 3.47 R' U2 F U R' F U R' U2 
7. 2.02 U2 R' U R2 F' U R' U2 R 
8. 2.36 R F R' F2 R' F R' U' F2 
9. 2.97 R2 F U' R U2 R U F' U 
10. 3.54 F2 R' F' U' R' F U' R U' 
11. 2.36 R' U2 F2 R' U F' U R' U' 
12. 3.02 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F U' R2 U2 
13. (1.98) U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' 
14. 3.08 U R' F2 U R2 U' F U F' 
15. 2.48 U2 F' U F U R' U2 F' R U 
16. (3.78) U2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R' U 
17. 2.64 F2 U R U2 F' U R F2 U' 
18. 2.53 U F2 U' R' U R U' F R 
19. 2.51 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R U R' U' 
20. 3.08 F U' F R2 F' U R' F U' 
21. 2.71 U F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R 
22. 2.10 R2 F2 U2 R' F R U' F' U' 
23. 3.00 R F' R' F2 R U R2 F' U' 
24. (1.96) R2 F R' U2 R' F U' R U' 
25. 2.97 F' U2 F' R U2 F' R2 F U2 
26. 2.13 U' F' U2 R' F U2 F R' F' 
27. 3.43 F' U' F R F' R2 F' U' F2 
28. 2.29 U' F2 R2 F U F' R2 F U' 
29. 2.52 U' R' F' U' F2 U' F U R U' 
30. 3.34 U F' U R' F' R U' R' U' 
31. 3.57 R2 U2 R U' F2 R2 F' U' R' 
32. 3.00 F2 R F' R2 F2 R' F' U F' U2 
33. 2.36 U F' R F2 R' F' U2 F R' 
34. (4.66) R F' R2 F' U F2 R F' U2 
35. 2.42 R F' U R F' R2 F R2 U 
36. 3.17 F2 U2 F R' F' R' U2 F U' 
37. 2.79 R2 F U2 R' F R U2 F' R' U' 
38. 2.78 U R F2 R U2 R' U F' U2 
39. 2.60 R' U' F U' F2 U R2 F' U2 
40. 2.58 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U R2 U' 
41. 3.51 R F' U2 R' U R2 F R' U2 
42. 2.55 U2 R2 F2 U F R U' R' U' 
43. 2.48 F U' R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
44. 2.91 U' F2 U F' R U2 R F' U' 
45. 2.93 U' F U' F2 U R2 F' R U2 
46. 3.42 U R2 F2 U' F2 R F' R' U2 
47. (4.12) U' R2 U' R' U R' F U2 R2 U' 
48. 2.85 F R F2 R F' R2 U2 F U' 
49. 2.94 U R2 F2 U' R F R2 U' F2 
50. 2.95 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F U' F 
51. (3.67) R F2 R' F' R2 U R F U' 
52. 2.33 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U2 
53. 3.14 U' R F2 R2 F' R' F2 U F U' 
54. 2.21 U2 R2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' U2 
55. (3.84) R' U2 R F' R F2 U R' F' 
56. 2.62 F R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F 
57. 2.91 U R' U R2 F' U2 R2 U' F' 
58. 3.40 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' U2 F' R U 
59. 3.32 R F' R2 U' R U R' F2 U 
60. 2.75 U2 R2 U F U' R2 U' R' U 
61. 2.47 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' F U 
62. 2.28 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R' F2 U' 
63. 3.00 R' U R U2 F' R2 F R' F' 
64. 3.43 F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 
65. 2.83 F' U' R U' R U2 F2 R' U' 
66. 3.29 U R2 F2 R U2 F U' F2 U' 
67. 3.01 F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 U2 
68. (1.82) F2 R' F' U R' F U R U 
69. 3.07 R' U R2 U R F2 U R U2 R' 
70. 3.54 R' U F' U F' R F' U2 R2 
71. 2.18 R F' R' F U2 F2 R U' F' 
72. 2.61 R2 U' F R2 U' F R F U' 
73. 2.54 F' U R2 U F2 U R' F U' R' 
74. (1.87) R2 F' U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
75. 3.01 F' R U2 F' U' R2 F' R' U' 
76. 2.66 R2 U' F U R2 F' R F' R' 
77. 2.96 R U' F2 U F R2 U2 F U' 
78. 2.76 R U' R' U' R F U' F' U2 
79. 2.48 F' U' F' R F2 U2 F' U' R 
80. (1.89) R' U F R2 U' R' F R' U' 
81. 2.11 U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R U2 
82. 2.49 U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U F2 R 
83. 3.41 U' R2 U' F2 U F' R2 F2 U' 
84. 2.85 R2 F2 U2 F R2 F U2 F' R 
85. 2.13 F U' F2 U' R' U' R2 F U' 
86. 2.03 U F U' F' U R' F2 R U' 
87. 3.50 R F' U F2 U R2 U F' R U' 
88. 2.57 R2 U2 R F2 U' R F R' U' 
89. 3.44 F2 U2 R' U F R2 U2 F' R U' 
90. 2.83 R' U' R2 F R U R2 F' U 
91. 3.28 F U' F2 U F2 U R' F2 R 
92. 2.42 U R' U F U' R' U' R2 U 
93. 2.50 U2 R' U F2 U F' R' F' U2 
94. 2.51 R' F U2 F U' F U' R F U' 
95. 2.50 F2 U2 R2 U' R F' U' R2 U 
96. 2.71 R F U' R' U2 F' U2 F' U' 
97. 2.69 F' R' U2 R' F R U2 R U2 
98. 2.47 U R' U2 R' F' R F2 U' F' U' 
99. 2.91 U' R F2 U R' F R2 F2 R' 
100. 2.32 R2 U2 F2 U R' F2 U F' R2


----------



## cashis (Jun 27, 2015)

(7.84) U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B2 L F L2 U2 L2 D2 B F2 U R

LL skip wut, not even PB :/
first LL skip ever, I flipped the **** out

z y
R F D' F
that's all I can reconstruct :/
all I know is my last pair was inserted from the back


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 27, 2015)

Just tried the scrambles from Fantabulous Michigan Competition 2014. I got:
34, 32, 29 = 31.67 mean. First place was 33.00 . Let me know if you want to see any solutions.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 28, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Just tried the scrambles from Fantabulous Michigan Competition *2015*. I got:
> 34, 32, 29 = 31.67 mean. First place was 33.00 . Let me know if you want to see any solutions.



ftfy. How do people have the patience for FMC? Three solves in three hours would drive me crazy.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 28, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Przemyslaw Kaleta 8.82 OH ER single



Seems like sub-9 is becoming the sub-6 of OH


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 28, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/980/events/1/rounds/2/results

Anthony got a sub-8 average! Sorry about the mobile link...


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 28, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/980/events/1/rounds/2/results
> 
> Anthony got a sub-8 average! Sorry about the mobile link...



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=980

Normal link if anyone wants it. Not to mention another sub-6.93 single


----------



## MaxB (Jun 28, 2015)

I just got 2:31 for 4x4! Not extremely impressive, but I usually average 3 minutes, and I just switched to Yao, so I'm crazy excited about it!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2015)

2:40.72 2-5 relay PB. I can definitely beat this considering how I epic failed 3x3 lol


----------



## qqwref (Jun 28, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Just tried the scrambles from Fantabulous Michigan Competition 2014. I got:
> 34, 32, 29 = 31.67 mean. First place was 33.00 . Let me know if you want to see any solutions.


I dunno if the scrambles were the same across Fantabulouses, but at Fantabulous Maryland I got 30.3 and the winner had 29.0 ;D


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 28, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I dunno if the scrambles were the same across Fantabulouses, but at Fantabulous Maryland I got 30.3 and the winner had 29.0 ;D



No, they were different scrambles from each Fantabulous.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 28, 2015)

cool I'm fast again


Spoiler: 3.86 skewb avg100



Average of 100: 3.86
1. 3.92 B' R' U B' U R L B'
2. 2.91 R' B' U B R' B L U' B
3. 3.67 B R B U' R B' L B'
4. 5.04 U' L R B L U' B' L' U
5. 3.61 B L' U' B R L B R' L'
6. 2.55 L U B' R U' B L' B' L'
7. 4.14 U L R U' R' U' B R L'
8. 3.28 U' L' R U L U' L B' U'
9. 5.16 B R' U' L B' U R B U
10. 4.17 U L U L' B' R' B R
11. 3.83 L R' L' R L' B' U' L' U
12. 2.79 U' B R U' B' L U' L'
13. 3.93 B L' R' U' B U B' R'
14. 5.05 L U' R' B U' L R B L'
15. 4.88 U R' L' B' L R B' U R'
16. 5.54 U' R' L R U' L R' U' B'
17. 4.15 U' L' R L B' L B' R U'
18. 3.00 B R U R' B' U R B
19. (2.10) U L R B' L R' B' L B'
20. 2.83 R U' R' L' U L B L'
21. 4.25 B U' B' L' R L' U B'
22. 4.50 R U' B R' U R' U' R
23. 2.72 L' R' L' R L' R L' B R'
24. 3.73 B L R U R' L' U B L
25. 3.39 L R B L' R' U L U' L
26. 2.90 L' R B' L' B' R' L' U' R'
27. 4.22 L R' B L B L' B' R'
28. 5.27 B' L' U' R L U R' L
29. (6.43) B' U R' U B U' B R'
30. 2.57 L B R' B' R U R B
31. (2.14) L R L' U' B' U B' L R'
32. 3.53 R L' U' R' U R' U' B R
33. 5.31 R U L B L R' U B L'
34. 3.29 B' R U' L' R' L' U' L' U'
35. 5.02 R' L' U R L' U' L' B
36. 3.26 R B' L' B' L' R U B' L'
37. 3.87 B L R' U' B' R U' L
38. 3.66 L U R' U R' B' L B
39. 3.23 R' B R L R' U' R' B
40. 5.51 U L U B L R' B' R'
41. 3.21 R' U R B L U' L R U'
42. 3.52 U' B L' U B L' B' U
43. 4.75 U' R U B' L' R' B U' R' L'
44. 2.96 L R' U' L U B U' B'
45. (2.39) L R L B R L B' R L
46. 3.22 L' U R B L' U B' U' L
47. (43.96) R B L' R L' R B R'
48. 4.22 U L B R L R' L B'
49. 3.53 U' R B' R' B' U' R L' B' R'
50. 3.48 L U' B' L B U' R U L'
51. 5.44 L R B' U B L U' L' R
52. 4.16 B' U' B L B' L' B R L'
53. 5.60 U' L' U' B U' L R' U R'
54. (DNF(31.62)) U' B U R' U' R' U L' R'
55. 4.12 U' L B L' B L U' L
56. 2.84 U' L' B R U' B R U'
57. 3.51 B R' U' L U' L R U' R'
58. 3.37 B' L B U L R B' R'
59. 2.91 B' L' B' R U' L' U R
60. 4.41 R' B L B L B' R U R'
61. 2.88 U' R' U' L U R B' L U'
62. 3.24 R L' U' R B R U R
63. 3.82 U' L B' R B' R L' B'
64. 2.92 B U R U L' R B R L'
65. 3.21 L R' U L B U L U' R
66. 3.18 U R U' B U' B' L B' L
67. 4.56 B' U' R L' U L R L'
68. 3.08 U' L' U' R' L B' U R' U
69. 4.57 U L B U R B' R U
70. 5.00 B U R' U' L R' L R'
71. 3.89 L B R' L B U B L
72. 3.40 B U' R U L' B U R
73. 3.28 R' B' R L' B R' L R'
74. 3.49 R L' R' L' R L U B'
75. 3.80 R' B R U' L' R' B R' U'
76. 4.34 B U L U L B' R' L R'
77. (7.54) L' U' R L' U' R L' U
78. 5.83 R' L R' U R U L' U' L
79. 3.88 R B L B L' U R' L'
80. 2.98 U B' L B U' L U R'
81. 4.36 U' R L' B L' R B' L'
82. 3.36 U B' U' B' R U' R B U'
83. 4.99 L U' B' U' R U L' B' U'
84. 5.81 L B R' L R' B' R' U L'
85. 3.40 L B' L' U' R L U' R' L'
86. (2.45) L R B U' L U B L
87. 4.06 B' R' L U' L R' U R U
88. 4.76 L' R B L' U R U R U
89. 4.27 U B' U B' R L U' R' B'
90. (8.55) R U' B' U L' U R' L U'
91. 3.34 L' U' R L' U' R' B' L' B
92. 3.63 B U B L' B L' U' B'
93. 2.54 R U' R L B' L' U R' L'
94. 3.13 R' L U' L R' U B' U'
95. (2.48) B' R' L R L B U' B R'
96. 4.39 B' R L U B R' B' U'
97. 2.70 U L B L' R U' L U
98. 3.92 B' L U L U' R' B U L
99. 3.57 U' R' L B' L B L' B'
100. 3.79 R U L' R' L B' L R L'





Spoiler: 3.74 avg50



Average of 50: 3.74
1. 4.15 U' L' R L B' L B' R U'
2. 3.00 B R U R' B' U R B
3. (2.10) U L R B' L R' B' L B'
4. 2.83 R U' R' L' U L B L'
5. 4.25 B U' B' L' R L' U B'
6. 4.50 R U' B R' U R' U' R
7. 2.72 L' R' L' R L' R L' B R'
8. 3.73 B L R U R' L' U B L
9. 3.39 L R B L' R' U L U' L
10. 2.90 L' R B' L' B' R' L' U' R'
11. 4.22 L R' B L B L' B' R'
12. 5.27 B' L' U' R L U R' L
13. (6.43) B' U R' U B U' B R'
14. 2.57 L B R' B' R U R B
15. (2.14) L R L' U' B' U B' L R'
16. 3.53 R L' U' R' U R' U' B R
17. 5.31 R U L B L R' U B L'
18. 3.29 B' R U' L' R' L' U' L' U'
19. 5.02 R' L' U R L' U' L' B
20. 3.26 R B' L' B' L' R U B' L'
21. 3.87 B L R' U' B' R U' L
22. 3.66 L U R' U R' B' L B
23. 3.23 R' B R L R' U' R' B
24. 5.51 U L U B L R' B' R'
25. 3.21 R' U R B L U' L R U'
26. 3.52 U' B L' U B L' B' U
27. 4.75 U' R U B' L' R' B U' R' L'
28. 2.96 L R' U' L U B U' B'
29. (2.39) L R L B R L B' R L
30. 3.22 L' U R B L' U B' U' L
31. (43.96) R B L' R L' R B R'
32. 4.22 U L B R L R' L B'
33. 3.53 U' R B' R' B' U' R L' B' R'
34. 3.48 L U' B' L B U' R U L'
35. 5.44 L R B' U B L U' L' R
36. 4.16 B' U' B L B' L' B R L'
37. 5.60 U' L' U' B U' L R' U R'
38. (DNF(31.62)) U' B U R' U' R' U L' R'
39. 4.12 U' L B L' B L U' L
40. 2.84 U' L' B R U' B R U'
41. 3.51 B R' U' L U' L R U' R'
42. 3.37 B' L B U L R B' R'
43. 2.91 B' L' B' R U' L' U R
44. 4.41 R' B L B L B' R U R'
45. 2.88 U' R' U' L U R B' L U'
46. 3.24 R L' U' R B R U R
47. 3.82 U' L B' R B' R L' B'
48. 2.92 B U R U L' R B R L'
49. 3.21 L R' U L B U L U' R
50. 3.18 U R U' B U' B' L B' L


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 28, 2015)

PB 3x3 single! 7.33


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't believe what just happened..

number of times: 12/12
best time: 54.23
worst time: 1:27.56

current avg5: 1:03.31 (σ = 3.49)
best avg5: 59.68 (σ = 2.84)

current avg12: 1:06.95 (σ = 8.47)
best avg12: 1:06.95 (σ = 8.47)

session avg: 1:06.95 (σ = 8.47)
session mean: 1:07.61


AO5: (54.23), (1:03.37), 56.43, 1:01.66, 1:00.96


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 28, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1023&cat=14&rnd=1

counting 40


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2015)

5:24.54, 4:52.31, 4:38.62 = 4:58.49 7x7 mo3. Really nice single as well



Isaac Lai said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1023&cat=14&rnd=1
> 
> counting 40



Holy craaap


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2015)

16.76 OH ao50

yay


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 28, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1023&cat=14&rnd=1
> 
> counting 40


Waaaat? 5 seconds faster than former WR... Sub20 will still happen in 2015! Shame about the 40...


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2015)

4:52.31, 4:38.62, 4:53.33 = 4:48.08 7x7 PB mo3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 28, 2015)

clock pb avg5  Nothing to special

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-28
avg of 5: 9.93

Time List:
1. (9.75) UR5- UL1- L3- ALL4- y2 UR3- DR5+ DL3+ UL4- U2+ R5- D4+ UR DR 
2. 9.81 UR1- DL2+ UL5- R4- D5+ ALL4+ y2 DL4- UL2+ R3- D3+ ALL6+ DL 
3. (DNF(10.62)) DR5- UL4+ U5+ L5- ALL5+ y2 UR1+ DR1- R4- D2- L6+ UL 
4. 10.11 UR4+ DL4+ U2- R6+ D4- ALL1+ y2 DL1+ U3- R5+ D6+ L3+ UR DR DL 
5. 9.87 DR1- U1- R3- D6+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- DR1+ DL3+ UL2+ U3-


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 28, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> (0.31) U' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
> 
> 2x2 pb single by .07 lel, 3 moves



LOL DNF by WCA . mine 0.41 single is not, cause it's 6 moves


----------



## EMI (Jun 28, 2015)

Square-1
(7.04) (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)
2,0 / -2,0 / 1,0 / -3,-3 / 1,0 /
3,-3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -4,-1 /
/ 3,-3 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,6


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 28, 2015)

3.45 ao50 on pyra, first sub 3.5


----------



## EMI (Jun 28, 2015)

Moar Square-1 PBs!

Average of 12: 11.62
11.11, (8.69), (15.06), 9.26, 12.94, 13.23, 10.82, 14.43, 12.21, 11.47, 10.06, 10.64

Average of 50: 12.76
13.09, 10.35, (19.20), 14.37, 9.32, 13.74, 11.24, 16.63, 15.38, 9.95, 15.34, 10.65, 13.08, 11.82, 11.97+, (18.05), 11.76, 12.86, 11.11, (8.69), 15.06, 9.26, 12.94, 13.23, 10.82, 14.43, 12.21, 11.47, 10.06, 10.64, 13.65, 14.89+, (17.57), 11.64, 13.14+, 12.64, 15.41, 14.01, 14.79, 15.65, 11.90, (9.08), 10.73, 12.74, 10.39, 12.38, 15.90, 15.64, 13.24, (9.21)


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 28, 2015)

just did a 200 solve session with no breaks, i think it took about 1.5 hours.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 28, 2015)

22.xx roux team factory solve with adam, and got a 25.xx on cam too, we did first block, second block, CMLL, and then LSE


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 28, 2015)

6.83 3x3 single!!! 3rs best ever, pll skip
along with this wtf avg, counting 7 omg

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-28
avg of 12: 9.73

Time List:
1. 8.96 R D2 L' B2 L D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 B D U2 L' R D U' B' R2 U 
2. 9.82 B2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 F L2 B D2 R' D' B U L F R2 D' B' 
3. 10.37 B U' F2 U L U' B' U F' D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 
4. 10.63 F U2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D' U' B R' F' R' D2 R' B 
5. 9.05 R' F D B2 R D' B' R' F2 D2 B U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 
6. 7.89 D2 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F R' B' L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 L U2 
7. 10.22 R U2 D' B D F B2 L F2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R 
8. 10.79 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R B2 D' R' F' R' F2 D2 R' D U2 
9. (20.20) B2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R' U' R B' D2 F2 D' F L D U2 
10. 10.35 R F2 R U2 F2 R F2 L U2 L2 D2 B D2 U R' U B2 U' L 
11. (6.83) B L2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F D L R D U' F U B2 D' B2 
12. 9.21 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 F D' F2 U2 L2 R' U' L2 F R'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 28, 2015)

all 2x2 solves done this weekend  mean of 350 solves: 2.91 with CLL



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-28
solves/total: 350/350

single
best: 1.29
worst: 6.80

mean of 3
current: 2.96 (σ = 0.53)
best: 2.06 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 5
current: 3.07 (σ = 0.36)
best: 2.20 (σ = 0.11)

avg of 12
current: 3.21 (σ = 0.64)
best: 2.47 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 50
current: 2.97 (σ = 0.60)
best: 2.75 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 100
current: 2.87 (σ = 0.57)
best: 2.78 (σ = 0.49)

Average: 2.88 (σ = 0.49)
Mean: 2.91

Time List:
1. 3.26 R F2 R U' F R2 U' R2 U2 
2. 2.78 F R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F' U 
3. 2.91 F' U F2 U' R2 F R U F U2 
4. 1.29 F2 U F2 R U' F' U2 R' U' 
5. 2.93 F' U R' U F' U2 F' U2 F 
6. 3.49 F U' R2 F U' F R U R2 
7. 2.48 F' R F' R2 U F2 R2 F' R' 
8. 2.98 F' U F2 R U' F' R F' R2 
9. 2.83 U R U' F U' R2 F U' R2 U' 
10. 3.78 F R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 
11. 4.62 F2 R2 U' F' U R2 F U' F' 
12. 1.98 R2 F' R U2 F' R2 U2 F R 
13. 2.91 R2 U R U2 F2 R F R2 U' 
14. 2.76 R2 F U F' U2 R' U2 F2 U' 
15. 2.87 U2 R2 F U' R' U' F U2 R 
16. 2.44 F R' F' R U R' U2 F' U2 
17. 3.05 U2 F' R' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' 
18. 3.05 R' F2 R' U R F' R' U F2 U' 
19. 3.79 R U2 F' R U F' U R2 U 
20. 3.61 R F' R' U' R U R2 F' U2 
21. 2.81 F2 U F' U R' F R2 F U' 
22. 2.16 F2 R' F R' U' R' U' F2 R' 
23. 3.18 F' U' R' U F' R' U' R' U' 
24. 2.28 F' U' F U R U' R U2 R' U 
25. 2.79 F R2 F U2 F U' F' R F2 
26. 3.08 U R U R' F2 R' F U R' 
27. 4.22 R' U2 R U R2 U F2 R' U 
28. 3.03 R F' R' F R' U2 R' U2 R' U 
29. 3.19 U2 F2 U2 R2 U F' U2 F' U 
30. 2.68 U' F2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 R' U' 
31. 3.54 U2 F U2 R2 U R' F R U 
32. 2.46 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F R 
33. 3.82 U' F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' 
34. 3.48 F' U2 R2 U F U' R U' R' U2 
35. 3.97 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 
36. 2.62 R2 F U2 R' F R2 U R2 U 
37. 2.96 R F2 U2 R U2 R' U F2 U2 
38. 3.32 U2 F2 U2 F U R2 U2 R' U 
39. 2.09 F U' F U' F2 U R F R2 
40. 3.12 U R2 U' F U2 F' U' R F2 U2 
41. 2.64 F U F2 U R' F U2 F U 
42. 3.31 R U2 R' U R U2 R2 F' R2 
43. 2.73 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F U R U 
44. 2.66 R2 F R' U2 R' U F U2 R' 
45. 3.10 U2 F' R2 F' U F2 R' U' R' 
46. 2.81 R' F2 R' F' U' R U2 F2 U' 
47. 2.15 F R2 U R2 U F R' U F' 
48. 2.14 R' U' F R2 U R' U R2 U' 
49. 4.41 U' R' F' U2 R U' R2 U F' 
50. 2.48 U F U' R2 U R2 U' F U 
51. 1.99 U F' R2 F U F2 R F U2 
52. 2.59 R2 U R' U2 R F R2 U2 R' U' 
53. 2.72 R' U F' U R U R' F2 R U2 
54. 2.45 U2 F2 R F' U2 R2 U' R U' 
55. 2.25 U2 F' U2 F R U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
56. 2.87 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' F' U2 R' U' 
57. 2.76 R2 F' R' U F2 U F' R U' 
58. 3.44 U' R2 U R U2 F' R' F' U' 
59. 2.68 F2 R' U F2 R' F U' R2 F' 
60. 2.32 F R2 F' R F2 U2 R' F' U2 
61. 1.69 U2 F2 U' F' U R' U R U 
62. 3.18 U R2 U' F U2 R' F U R2 
63. 3.04 U' F R2 U R U2 R' F U' 
64. 2.26 U' F U2 F U R2 F' U2 R2 
65. 2.82 U R2 F2 U' R U2 F U' R' 
66. 2.51 U R' F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 
67. 2.50 U' F2 R U' F U2 R' U R U2 
68. 3.03 R F' R' U' R2 U' R' U' F' U' 
69. 2.41 R' U' F U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
70. 3.25 F' U2 F' U R' F R' F' U2 
71. 2.60 R F2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 
72. 2.55 F' R2 U F2 U' R' F R' U 
73. 2.94 F' R' F2 R' F' U2 R F' R U' 
74. 2.52 R F' U' F' U R2 F2 R' U' 
75. 3.65 R2 U' R U2 R U R F2 U' 
76. 3.79 U R' U2 R' F' R2 U R F2 U' 
77. 4.12 F' U F R U' R2 F2 R' F U2 
78. 3.01 R2 F U2 R' U2 R U F2 R' 
79. 3.75 R2 U R' F R2 U' F' U' F' U2 
80. 2.93 R' F' R U2 R U2 R U' F2 U' 
81. 2.51 U' F R' F U F2 U R2 U 
82. 3.33 R2 U R' F R F U2 R' F 
83. 2.84 R2 F R U' F2 R U R2 U 
84. 3.25 F R U' F2 R U2 F' U' F' 
85. 2.76 F' R U R2 F2 U' F R U2 
86. 4.41 U F' R2 F' U R' F2 U' R 
87. 2.96 F' R' F2 R' U2 R U2 F U 
88. 3.95 F U2 F U' F R2 U' R2 U2 
89. 1.80 R' U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 
90. 1.71 U' R2 F U2 R' F R F2 U' 
91. 2.68 U F U2 R' F' U F' R2 F' 
92. 3.95 R' U R2 F R2 U' F R' U' 
93. 3.58 R' U' F R U' R2 F' R' F2 
94. 2.44 U F R' F' U2 F' R F2 R' 
95. 3.67 F R F R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 
96. 3.53 R2 U R' F R2 U R2 U' R2 U' 
97. 3.13 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U F2 R' 
98. 3.98 R U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R' F 
99. 2.79 U' R' U2 F R F2 U2 R U' R' 
100. 2.15 F U2 F' U2 F R F2 R' F2 
101. 3.01 R F2 R2 U' F2 U F' U R' 
102. 2.34 U' F2 R2 F R' U' F R2 U 
103. 3.01 U2 R' F' U F' U F2 U2 R2 
104. 1.92 U' F R' U' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
105. 2.62 F2 U R2 F R2 F R' F' U 
106. 3.01 F' R U F' U2 R F R U' 
107. 3.08 R U2 R F2 R F R2 F R U2 
108. 2.76 R2 F' U2 F' R' F U2 F2 R' 
109. 2.25 F' R U2 F R2 F U2 F U2 
110. 4.49 U' F2 R' F2 U2 R F' R F2 
111. 3.96 U2 R' U' F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U2 
112. 2.84 R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' 
113. 2.82 F U2 F' R U' R F2 U2 R' 
114. 2.57 U F R' U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 
115. 3.65 U F U2 R2 U' F' U' F U2 R2 
116. 2.82 R F2 R F' U R U F2 R2 
117. 2.84 R' U' F U' F2 U' R2 F U 
118. 3.23 R2 U2 R' F U R2 F R2 U' 
119. 3.85 R F U R F2 R U2 F' U2 
120. 3.54 F2 U R F' U' R' F R U2 
121. 3.23 U R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R F 
122. 3.93 R F2 R' F U' F U2 F2 R2 
123. 1.52 U' F' U' R F' U F2 R' U' 
124. 2.24 R' F R' U' R2 U F' R F U' 
125. 3.30 R F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F' R 
126. 2.08 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U F2 R2 
127. 2.29 F R' U R2 F' R U' R2 U' 
128. 2.75 R2 F U F2 U R' F2 R' F2 U' 
129. 6.80 F' U2 R2 F U' R F R' U' 
130. 2.64 F2 R2 U F' R F2 R F2 R' U' 
131. 3.60 R' U2 F2 R F' R' F U2 R U2 
132. 3.96 U' R' U F2 U F' R2 U F' 
133. 2.79 R2 U' R2 F R' F R2 F U2 
134. 3.00 F U R2 U F U2 R' F' R2 
135. 2.38 R U' F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' R' 
136. 2.40 F' R U2 R2 F U' R' U R' 
137. 2.85 R' U2 R U2 F' R U F' U' 
138. 3.00 R' U' F2 U F' R U' R F' U' 
139. 2.97 R F R U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U' 
140. 2.33 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U R' 
141. 3.47 R' U2 F U R' F U R' U2 
142. 2.02 U2 R' U R2 F' U R' U2 R 
143. 2.36 R F R' F2 R' F R' U' F2 
144. 2.97 R2 F U' R U2 R U F' U 
145. 3.54 F2 R' F' U' R' F U' R U' 
146. 2.36 R' U2 F2 R' U F' U R' U' 
147. 3.02 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F U' R2 U2 
148. 1.98 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' 
149. 3.08 U R' F2 U R2 U' F U F' 
150. 2.48 U2 F' U F U R' U2 F' R U 
151. 3.78 U2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R' U 
152. 2.64 F2 U R U2 F' U R F2 U' 
153. 2.53 U F2 U' R' U R U' F R 
154. 2.51 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R U R' U' 
155. 3.08 F U' F R2 F' U R' F U' 
156. 2.71 U F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R 
157. 2.10 R2 F2 U2 R' F R U' F' U' 
158. 3.00 R F' R' F2 R U R2 F' U' 
159. 1.96 R2 F R' U2 R' F U' R U' 
160. 2.97 F' U2 F' R U2 F' R2 F U2 
161. 2.13 U' F' U2 R' F U2 F R' F' 
162. 3.43 F' U' F R F' R2 F' U' F2 
163. 2.29 U' F2 R2 F U F' R2 F U' 
164. 2.52 U' R' F' U' F2 U' F U R U' 
165. 3.34 U F' U R' F' R U' R' U' 
166. 3.57 R2 U2 R U' F2 R2 F' U' R' 
167. 3.00 F2 R F' R2 F2 R' F' U F' U2 
168. 2.36 U F' R F2 R' F' U2 F R' 
169. 4.66 R F' R2 F' U F2 R F' U2 
170. 2.42 R F' U R F' R2 F R2 U 
171. 3.17 F2 U2 F R' F' R' U2 F U' 
172. 2.79 R2 F U2 R' F R U2 F' R' U' 
173. 2.78 U R F2 R U2 R' U F' U2 
174. 2.60 R' U' F U' F2 U R2 F' U2 
175. 2.58 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U R2 U' 
176. 3.51 R F' U2 R' U R2 F R' U2 
177. 2.55 U2 R2 F2 U F R U' R' U' 
178. 2.48 F U' R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
179. 2.91 U' F2 U F' R U2 R F' U' 
180. 2.93 U' F U' F2 U R2 F' R U2 
181. 3.42 U R2 F2 U' F2 R F' R' U2 
182. 4.12 U' R2 U' R' U R' F U2 R2 U' 
183. 2.85 F R F2 R F' R2 U2 F U' 
184. 2.94 U R2 F2 U' R F R2 U' F2 
185. 2.95 F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F U' F 
186. 3.67 R F2 R' F' R2 U R F U' 
187. 2.33 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U2 
188. 3.14 U' R F2 R2 F' R' F2 U F U' 
189. 2.21 U2 R2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' U2 
190. 3.84 R' U2 R F' R F2 U R' F' 
191. 2.62 F R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F 
192. 2.91 U R' U R2 F' U2 R2 U' F' 
193. 3.40 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' U2 F' R U 
194. 3.32 R F' R2 U' R U R' F2 U 
195. 2.75 U2 R2 U F U' R2 U' R' U 
196. 2.47 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' F U 
197. 2.28 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R' F2 U' 
198. 3.00 R' U R U2 F' R2 F R' F' 
199. 3.43 F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 
200. 2.83 F' U' R U' R U2 F2 R' U' 
201. 3.29 U R2 F2 R U2 F U' F2 U' 
202. 3.01 F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 U2 
203. 1.82 F2 R' F' U R' F U R U 
204. 3.07 R' U R2 U R F2 U R U2 R' 
205. 3.54 R' U F' U F' R F' U2 R2 
206. 2.18 R F' R' F U2 F2 R U' F' 
207. 2.61 R2 U' F R2 U' F R F U' 
208. 2.54 F' U R2 U F2 U R' F U' R' 
209. 1.87 R2 F' U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
210. 3.01 F' R U2 F' U' R2 F' R' U' 
211. 2.66 R2 U' F U R2 F' R F' R' 
212. 2.96 R U' F2 U F R2 U2 F U' 
213. 2.76 R U' R' U' R F U' F' U2 
214. 2.48 F' U' F' R F2 U2 F' U' R 
215. 1.89 R' U F R2 U' R' F R' U' 
216. 2.11 U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R U2 
217. 2.49 U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U F2 R 
218. 3.41 U' R2 U' F2 U F' R2 F2 U' 
219. 2.85 R2 F2 U2 F R2 F U2 F' R 
220. 2.13 F U' F2 U' R' U' R2 F U' 
221. 2.03 U F U' F' U R' F2 R U' 
222. 3.50 R F' U F2 U R2 U F' R U' 
223. 2.57 R2 U2 R F2 U' R F R' U' 
224. 3.44 F2 U2 R' U F R2 U2 F' R U' 
225. 2.83 R' U' R2 F R U R2 F' U 
226. 3.28 F U' F2 U F2 U R' F2 R 
227. 2.42 U R' U F U' R' U' R2 U 
228. 2.50 U2 R' U F2 U F' R' F' U2 
229. 2.51 R' F U2 F U' F U' R F U' 
230. 2.50 F2 U2 R2 U' R F' U' R2 U 
231. 2.71 R F U' R' U2 F' U2 F' U' 
232. 2.69 F' R' U2 R' F R U2 R U2 
233. 2.47 U R' U2 R' F' R F2 U' F' U' 
234. 2.91 U' R F2 U R' F R2 F2 R' 
235. 2.32 R2 U2 F2 U R' F2 U F' R2 
236. 3.35 U R' F U2 F R2 U' R2 U 
237. 3.65 F R' U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F 
238. 3.05 F2 U' F2 U' F' U F' R' U' 
239. 3.93 F' U R2 F U2 R' F R2 U2 
240. 4.16 F2 R' U R2 F' R F2 R2 U' 
241. 2.96 F R' U' R F2 R' F U2 F 
242. 2.73 U2 F2 U' R' F R U2 R U' 
243. 3.79 R2 U R' U' F' U2 R2 U' R' 
244. 3.08 R F2 U' R F' R2 U' R' U' 
245. 2.58 F' U' F2 U' R2 F U F' R' 
246. 3.39 F R' U' R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U' 
247. 2.70 F2 R F' R U R U2 F' U 
248. 2.36 U' R U' R2 F U' F' U' R2 
249. 2.70 F2 U' R' F R' U' R F2 R2 U' 
250. 1.77 R' U' F' U F R' F R2 U 
251. 2.47 R' F R' U R' F U F2 R2 
252. 3.67 F U F2 R' F U2 F U2 R' 
253. 2.56 R F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U R' 
254. 4.24 F R F' R U F' R F2 R' 
255. 2.23 F' R2 U2 F' U R' U2 R U 
256. 2.39 F' U F' U2 F R2 U' F U2 
257. 2.17 R F' R2 U' R' U F2 U' R2 
258. 3.20 U R' U F2 R' U F' U2 F' 
259. 3.13 F R' F R2 F' R2 U R' U' 
260. 3.51 U' F' U2 R U2 R U' F' R' 
261. 2.32 U' R U F U2 R U F U' 
262. 2.08 U2 F2 U' R' F R' U2 R U 
263. 2.64 U2 R F R F2 R U F2 U 
264. 2.96 F' R2 F R U2 R U R U' 
265. 3.38 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R' U F' U2 
266. 3.03 F R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R U' 
267. 2.50 U F' R F2 U2 R' U F2 R' U2 
268. 2.77 U R F' R2 U F' R F R2 U' 
269. 2.62 F' R F' U R' U2 R2 F U2 
270. 3.64 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F R2 U2 F 
271. 2.82 F' R F U' F R' U' R F2 
272. 3.02 R F2 U' F' U R' F U2 R' 
273. 2.70 R U' F' U2 R U R2 U' R' 
274. 3.40 U R' F' U2 R U F2 U R U' 
275. 2.36 F' R' F2 U F R2 U' F' U 
276. 3.44 F2 U F2 U R' F' R F2 R2 
277. 2.45 U' R2 U R U2 R U2 F' U 
278. 2.42 F U' F2 R2 U R' F U2 R' 
279. 2.58 F R' U' R2 U2 F' R' F' R 
280. 2.33 F R F' R' F R U' R' U 
281. 4.12 U R' U2 R' U R' U F2 U' 
282. 3.65 F2 R' F R F2 U2 F' R F' 
283. 2.75 R' U F U' F' U F2 R2 U2 
284. 2.26 F U' F2 U F' R2 F U F' 
285. 2.19 R' F R' U F2 U R' F U' 
286. 2.48 F R U F R2 U' R F' U' 
287. 3.27 R2 F' U F2 U' F R F2 U 
288. 2.24 F2 R U2 R F' U2 F R U' 
289. 4.13 F R F2 U' R U R F2 R2 U' 
290. 1.53 F R2 F R2 U2 F U R U 
291. 2.39 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U R F2 U' 
292. 2.32 F' U' F2 R2 U' F R2 U R' U' 
293. 3.90 R' U F' R2 F U F2 U2 R2 U' 
294. 2.48 R2 F' U' F' R2 U R2 U' R' 
295. 1.90 U' R' F2 R U2 F2 U2 F' U' 
296. 4.26 R U2 F R' F' R F U' R2 U' 
297. 1.92 U' F2 U R' U' R' U' F2 R U' 
298. 2.40 U' F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' 
299. 2.63 F2 U2 F U2 R' U' R U R' 
300. 2.85 U2 R U R2 U2 F R' F2 U 
301. 3.35 R2 F U F' R F2 R2 U' R' 
302. 2.52 R' F2 R F2 R' U2 R F' R 
303. 2.47 R F R' F R' U' F2 R' U2 R' 
304. 2.95 F R F2 U' F' U' R' F2 R 
305. 4.19 F R' U R F2 U2 R' U R2 
306. 4.16 F U' F U2 F2 R' F' R' U 
307. 3.07 F' U2 R2 U F' R2 F' R' U2 
308. 2.36 U R2 U R' F2 U' R' F' U' 
309. 3.24 U' R U2 R2 F' R' F2 U F' U2 
310. 2.71 F' R' U F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 
311. 2.52 R U' R U R2 F' R2 F' U' 
312. 2.56 R2 U R2 F2 R U R' F2 U' 
313. 4.72 F2 U F' U' R U' R2 F U2 
314. 1.67 U F' R F R2 F U2 R U2 
315. 2.98 R' U' R2 U F' R F2 R U 
316. 4.96 U2 F' R2 U R F2 U' F' U2 
317. 2.77 R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U' 
318. 3.38 U' R' U2 R2 F' R' F R' U' 
319. 2.70 U F2 R F' R2 F U2 F R' 
320. 2.75 F' R2 U R F R2 F R2 U 
321. 3.25 R U R2 U F' U R' F2 R' 
322. 2.93 R F2 U2 F R F2 U F2 R' 
323. 2.47 U F U2 F2 U2 R U' R' U2 
324. 2.57 F2 R U F2 U F' U2 F R U2 
325. 3.08 U R F U2 F2 R2 F' R U' 
326. 2.48 R U2 R U2 F' U F2 R' U' 
327. 4.82 U' F' R2 F R' U2 F U2 F2 U' 
328. 1.92 R2 F' U' F2 R U' R F' R' 
329. 2.82 F R' F' R F' U F U2 R' U' 
330. 3.04 R2 F2 R F U2 R F2 R2 F' U2 
331. 2.30 R2 F2 U' F U' F' R F2 U R' U' 
332. 2.82 F2 R U2 F' U R F U' F 
333. 1.63 F' R' F' R F' U F' U F 
334. 2.56 R' F U2 F U' F U' R' U R' 
335. 2.94 U R' F' U' R' U2 R U2 R2 
336. 2.25 U F' R' F' U' R2 U R2 U 
337. 2.01 R' F' U F R U R2 F R 
338. 3.27 U2 R2 U R2 U F' U' F' U 
339. 3.99 F2 U2 R' U2 R U F2 R U' 
340. 3.39 U' F U2 F2 R2 F' R F U2 
341. 3.25 U2 F R2 U' R' F2 R F U2 
342. 5.21 R F R U2 R' F R2 F R' 
343. 2.21 U R U F U F2 U R' U' 
344. 2.71 R' U' R' F2 U2 R F' U' R2 
345. 2.69 U R F' U2 R' U2 R' U F2 U2 
346. 2.75 R2 F2 U F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' 
347. 4.47 F2 U' F' R' U F2 R F' U2 
348. 3.47 U2 F2 U' R U R F' R U2 
349. 3.00 F2 R' F R' F' U' R2 F' R' 
350. 2.41 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U R' F'



E: whoops, just noticed I double posted... sorry


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 28, 2015)

2.92 ao 100 (2x2 btw)


----------



## adball18 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just finished 2nd sticker mod!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 2.92 ao 100 (2x2 btw)



stackmat?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> stackmat?



hell yeah!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> hell yeah!



cool


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2015)

6.37 R' L B' D2 F R2 D2 F' D R U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2

y' R' F U2 L D L2
y' L U' L'
U L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
U' R U' R'
y2 L' U L U' L' U L
R U R' U R U2 R'
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

8.16 tps. NL PB.


----------



## Chree (Jun 29, 2015)

New 7x7 PBs:

Single: 4:39.93
Ao5: 4:54.98
Ao12: 4:58.52

Missed getting a new best Mo3 by only half a second.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 29, 2015)

28.22 4x4 PB single! PB by 0.90, no parity, J-perm.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 29, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.78 skewb avg100



Average of 100: 3.78
1. 2.52 B' U B' U' B' R' B' R L
2. (1.80) R L' R' U L' R' U L'
3. (2.44) L' R L' U R L' U' R L'
4. 5.48 R L' R B U' R B L'
5. 4.77 R B U' R B U L' U'
6. (2.18) L B' R L' R B' L' U' R'
7. 3.77 U' R' B R B' L' R U R'
8. 4.51 U' B L U L R' U' L U
9. 2.80 B L U' B R U B L' R'
10. 4.10 R' U' L R' L' B' L' R U'
11. 3.29 U' L B' L U' L' R U
12. 3.91 L R L' U R L B' L' U
13. 4.30 U R' B' U' L R U' L' U'
14. 4.69 U L' U B' L' R' L' U'
15. (6.17) B' U' R L' B' R' L' U' B
16. 3.37 U L' B R' L B' R B' L' U'
17. 3.03 B U L' U R' L B' L
18. (7.09) R' B' L' B' L' U L' U R
19. 3.37 U' L' R' B U' R' U' R'
20. 3.93 R L' R B' L' R' L' B
21. 4.84 L' B' L' U B U B R
22. 3.55 R' L' R' U' B L' R' B' L'
23. (5.81) L' U L U R U B' U'
24. 3.36 R' U' R' U' B L' B L U'
25. 3.25 R' U L R B' L' U R'
26. 3.64 B U B' R' U L R L'
27. 4.52 U' B L' R' B' U L U L
28. 2.48 U R' L R' L B' U' L
29. 2.62 L' R U B U' R B' L' R'
30. 4.85 R' U' B U' B R U' R
31. 5.16 U R U' B L R' B' R' L
32. 3.23 L' B L B L' R' U R' L
33. 3.93 L' B' L' B R B' U' L' U'
34. 2.52 U' R B' U' B' R' U B' L'
35. 4.31 B U R' B L' B U R L
36. 5.67 B L' R U' R U L R'
37. 4.00 R' L U' R U' R' U B'
38. 2.62 U L R' L' U' B' U' R' L
39. 4.00 U' L B L B' U' B' L
40. 2.88 B R U' L' R' L R B'
41. (5.81) U' L' U' B' U L U' L B
42. 2.92 R B' R L R L' U B L'
43. 3.24 U B' R' U' R U' L B L'
44. 3.87 R U L' B R L U' R'
45. 5.64 L' U R U L R L' R
46. 3.04 B R B' L' U R' B' L' U'
47. 3.83 B R B R' L R L' R U
48. 4.18 L' R B' R B L' B' L
49. 3.31 U B U R U' L U R
50. 2.74 R L' R' U' R B' R' B' R
51. 3.54 L' R' B R' L' U' R B' L'
52. 3.29 L' R' U' L' B' L B L R
53. 3.70 R' B' L U R' L' R L B L'
54. 5.06 B R L B' U' R' B R U'
55. 5.63 R L R' U B R' L U R'
56. 3.59 R U R' U' B' L' U B
57. 3.67 B U' R L R' B L' B
58. 4.53 R U' B' R U' R L' U
59. 3.26 L' B' R B' U' R' U B R'
60. 3.95 L U' L R' L B' R' L' U'
61. 3.41 U B' R L' B R L' B' U'
62. 4.10 B' L R L B R' L R' B' U
63. 3.50 U R U' B' U R' U R
64. (7.00) L' R B' R U L U' R' U'
65. 3.53 B U B' L R U B' L'
66. 3.06 L' R' U' L B' R' L U B
67. 3.00 U' R' B' R U B R' B R
68. 3.91 U R' B U L' B U R'
69. 3.22 B U' R B R' L R U
70. 5.07 R' L U R' L R U L'
71. 3.49 B R' B' U L' B L B
72. 3.88 B R' U B R' L B L'
73. 4.48 L' U B' L' U R' U L U
74. 3.00 R U L' B U B' R' L
75. 3.37 L U' L' U' B R' L B'
76. 4.21 U L' U' B L' U' R B' L'
77. 3.93 R' L' U' R U R U B'
78. 3.14 L B' L U' L U R' B L
79. 4.07 L U' B L' B' L B U'
80. 5.44 R' B L B R B U B' U'
81. 3.10 U B' R' B U' L' U R L'
82. 3.08 B U' B U' L U' R' U'
83. 3.83 U L R B U L R' L B U'
84. 3.77 U' L' U' R B' R U B'
85. 3.55 B' U B' R' U L' B L U'
86. 4.74 L U' L' B R' U' L' B'
87. (2.43) U' L B R B R' U B' U
88. 4.09 L R' L B' R L' R' U' L
89. (2.25) B L R' B R B L' R
90. 4.44 U R B' U' R' L R' B L
91. 3.90 U' B' R L B' R L U R'
92. 3.79 L' B' R' B R' B L' R'
93. 3.90 L' U L' U L' R B U'
94. 3.06 R' L' B' R B' L R B
95. 3.22 U B' U R' L' R L B' R'
96. 4.58 R L' U R' B' L' U' R
97. 2.88 L' U R' L' R' U L' R
98. 3.78 U R' U R L B R U
99. 3.12 U B L R' L U B U'
100. 3.64 U R U' B' L' B' L B' L





Spoiler: 3.72 avg50



Average of 50: 3.72
1. 3.04 B R B' L' U R' B' L' U'
2. 3.83 B R B R' L R L' R U
3. 4.18 L' R B' R B L' B' L
4. 3.31 U B U R U' L U R
5. (2.74) R L' R' U' R B' R' B' R
6. 3.54 L' R' B R' L' U' R B' L'
7. 3.29 L' R' U' L' B' L B L R
8. 3.70 R' B' L U R' L' R L B L'
9. 5.06 B R L B' U' R' B R U'
10. (5.63) R L R' U B R' L U R'
11. 3.59 R U R' U' B' L' U B
12. 3.67 B U' R L R' B L' B
13. 4.53 R U' B' R U' R L' U
14. 3.26 L' B' R B' U' R' U B R'
15. 3.95 L U' L R' L B' R' L' U'
16. 3.41 U B' R L' B R L' B' U'
17. 4.10 B' L R L B R' L R' B' U
18. 3.50 U R U' B' U R' U R
19. (7.00) L' R B' R U L U' R' U'
20. 3.53 B U B' L R U B' L'
21. 3.06 L' R' U' L B' R' L U B
22. 3.00 U' R' B' R U B R' B R
23. 3.91 U R' B U L' B U R'
24. 3.22 B U' R B R' L R U
25. 5.07 R' L U R' L R U L'
26. 3.49 B R' B' U L' B L B
27. 3.88 B R' U B R' L B L'
28. 4.48 L' U B' L' U R' U L U
29. 3.00 R U L' B U B' R' L
30. 3.37 L U' L' U' B R' L B'
31. 4.21 U L' U' B L' U' R B' L'
32. 3.93 R' L' U' R U R U B'
33. 3.14 L B' L U' L U R' B L
34. 4.07 L U' B L' B' L B U'
35. (5.44) R' B L B R B U B' U'
36. 3.10 U B' R' B U' L' U R L'
37. 3.08 B U' B U' L U' R' U'
38. 3.83 U L R B U L R' L B U'
39. 3.77 U' L' U' R B' R U B'
40. 3.55 B' U B' R' U L' B L U'
41. 4.74 L U' L' B R' U' L' B'
42. (2.43) U' L B R B R' U B' U
43. 4.09 L R' L B' R L' R' U' L
44. (2.25) B L R' B R B L' R
45. 4.44 U R B' U' R' L R' B L
46. 3.90 U' B' R L B' R L U R'
47. 3.79 L' B' R' B R' B L' R'
48. 3.90 L' U L' U L' R B U'
49. 3.06 R' L' B' R B' L R B
50. 3.22 U B' U R' L' R L B' R'





Spoiler: 4.11 avg1000



3.79, 4.05, 2.90, 4.24, 4.00, 3.22, 4.73, (2.36), 2.81, 3.30, 2.88, 2.95, 4.17, 4.10, (2.51), 3.68, 3.85, 2.90, 3.31, 6.35, 3.77, 4.35, 3.93, 3.56, 3.66, 4.28, 5.89, 3.51, 3.98, 4.74, 3.93, 3.05, (1.65), (2.58), 2.78, 3.90, 3.24, 3.48, 2.99, (45.65), (2.24), 3.52, 4.58, 3.93, 5.25, 3.20, 3.95, 4.72, 5.24, 6.29, 4.69, 3.94, 3.21, 2.97, (6.96), 5.03, 4.72, 6.33, 3.91, 3.76, 3.02, 3.79, 3.63, 4.84, 3.34, 3.27, (2.61), 3.82, 5.36, 5.12, (2.54), 3.33, 3.95, 4.62, (2.52), (1.80), (2.44), 5.48, 4.77, (2.18), 3.77, 4.51, 2.80, 4.10, 3.29, 3.91, 4.30, 4.69, 6.17, 3.37, 3.03, (7.09), 3.37, 3.93, 4.84, 3.55, 5.81, 3.36, 3.25, 3.64, 4.52, (2.48), 2.62, 4.85, 5.16, 3.23, 3.93, (2.52), 4.31, 5.67, 4.00, 2.62, 4.00, 2.88, 5.81, 2.92, 3.24, 3.87, 5.64, 3.04, 3.83, 4.18, 3.31, 2.74, 3.54, 3.29, 3.70, 5.06, 5.63, 3.59, 3.67, 4.53, 3.26, 3.95, 3.41, 4.10, 3.50, (7.00), 3.53, 3.06, 3.00, 3.91, 3.22, 5.07, 3.49, 3.88, 4.48, 3.00, 3.37, 4.21, 3.93, 3.14, 4.07, 5.44, 3.10, 3.08, 3.83, 3.77, 3.55, 4.74, (2.43), 4.09, (2.25), 4.44, 3.90, 3.79, 3.90, 3.06, 3.22, 4.58, 2.88, 3.78, 3.12, 3.64, 4.54, 3.20, 5.04, 6.20, 3.79, 3.53, 6.73, 5.68, 4.03, (2.31), 5.20, 3.79, 4.84, 4.87, 3.75, 4.54, 4.83, 4.95, 3.10, (9.28), 3.69, 4.16, 3.09, 3.67, 3.35, 4.53, 4.01, 4.76, 3.18, 5.01, 3.95, 3.69, 4.29, 4.58, 3.74, 3.89, 4.62, 3.03, 3.86, 4.75, 3.60, 4.46, (2.57), 4.57, (1:01.64), 2.91, 5.94, 2.92, 2.91, 2.71, 3.58, 3.34, 6.43, 6.14, 4.64, 5.20, 4.90, 3.49, 2.78, 4.16, 4.92, 5.60, 3.41, (2.61), 3.33, (9.41), 3.54, 4.60, 4.64, 4.09, 3.90, 3.25, 3.51, 2.99, 3.45, 3.82, 4.17, 4.22, 2.95, 3.28, (1.81), 6.45, 4.07, 3.43, 3.42, 4.58, 5.78, 3.22, 3.80, 3.77, 3.41, (1:07.58), 3.23, 3.84, 3.32, 4.65, 5.55, 2.75, 3.84, 2.81, 3.33, 3.54, 3.82, 4.44, 6.49, 3.45, 3.89, 3.96, 4.54, 2.96, 4.09, 5.57, 2.80, 4.69, 3.09, 4.03, 4.37, (7.27), 3.25, 3.89, 3.75, 3.61, 3.12, 4.77, 2.97, 4.44, 3.92, 4.33, 3.54, 3.58, 3.97, 3.51, 4.09, 5.26, (2.61), 4.30, 3.44, 5.42, 3.11, 4.18, 4.27, 3.15, (2.35), 3.34, (7.09), 3.38, 3.53, 6.35, 5.09, 4.93, 3.75, 3.70, 3.61, 4.01, 4.27, 3.67, 3.62, 3.40, 4.37, 4.86, 3.19, 3.58, 4.94, 5.39, 3.60, 3.69, 2.82, (2.52), 3.73, 4.06, 4.91, 4.88, 3.40, 3.80, 3.04, (8.41), 4.16, 5.48, 3.76, 3.27, 4.70, 3.26, 3.12, 4.75, 2.78, 4.04, 3.06, 4.23, (7.26), 3.62, 5.00, 3.88, 4.19, 3.81, 4.46, 4.70, 3.18, 3.07, 2.97, 4.08, 3.14, 5.60, 5.48, 3.38, 4.29, 3.25, 4.19, 5.24, 3.01, 6.37, 5.54, 4.44, 4.67, 5.35, 4.02, 3.85, 3.90, 4.34, 5.71, 4.15, 4.35, 5.35, 5.58, 3.92, 5.13, (2.05), 5.68, 2.89, 3.95, 4.29, 4.22, 4.28, 3.34, 4.01, 2.89, 5.43, 4.15, 3.59, 5.06, (1.57), 5.76, 3.08, 3.51, 3.92, 4.90, 2.91, 3.27, (2.19), 6.15, (2.46), 3.61, 3.54, 3.26, 5.05, (56.72), (6.86), 3.85, (7.12), 4.78, 4.30, 3.46, 3.77, 4.72, 3.49, 4.00, 4.00, 3.32, 4.60, 2.98, 3.52, 4.82, 4.12, (7.46), (6.87), 3.65, 6.13, 3.10, 3.84, 4.85, 3.96, (2.59), 2.92, 3.46, 4.85, 3.67, 5.77, 3.21, (57.31), 3.17, 2.93, 2.86, 3.16, 4.28, 4.43, 4.34, 4.37, 4.09, 4.50, (6.77), 4.00, 4.64, (2.59), 3.74, 3.04, 3.88, 3.09, 3.95, 2.69, 3.71, 3.61, 4.24, 3.73, 4.17, 3.97, (6.87), 4.34, (37.64), 3.99, 3.57, 6.04, 5.55, 2.79, 3.46, 5.07, 3.23, (7.14), 2.68, (2.60), 4.91, 3.77, 2.80, 4.37, 5.05, 2.99, 2.84, 6.62, 3.67, 3.38, 4.39, 3.86, 3.49, 3.85, 5.92, 3.90, 5.03, 5.84, 3.70, 3.99, 3.76, 3.44, 5.23, 4.42, 4.57, 3.72, 3.68, 3.28, 5.57, 3.04, 3.71, 4.51, 4.20, 3.85, (2.21), 3.42, 4.25, 3.29, 5.26, 3.25, 3.58, 5.25, 2.85, 4.45, 3.98, 3.24, 3.47, 3.75, 2.97, 3.37, 5.00, 4.79, 3.18, (2.58), (7.90), 3.46, (DNF(4.22)), 3.18, (2.55), 3.46, 3.00, 5.83, 5.42, 5.25, 3.98, 3.35, 3.80, 3.50, 3.58, 3.42, 3.49, 2.77, 3.78, 3.88, 3.54, 3.57, 3.71, 5.14, 4.28, 3.01, 4.26, 4.27, 3.00, 4.63, 4.00, 3.85, 4.02, 3.78, 4.08, (2.52), 5.01, 4.64, 2.93, 5.53, 3.51, 3.78, 4.59, 3.53, 4.37, 5.25, 3.03, 5.45, 4.93, (1:09.49), 5.87, 4.50, 2.99, (6.99), 3.03, 3.62, 5.08, 6.63, 6.31, 3.99, 3.49, 3.95, 3.92, 3.53, 3.34, 4.76, 4.63, 3.53, 4.26, 3.55, 2.82, 5.48, 5.60, 3.85, 2.85, (1.55), 3.95, 4.99, 3.72, 3.52, 6.23, 3.33, 4.85, 3.27, 3.68, 6.06, 3.61, 3.69, (6.76), (8.13), 2.93, 4.19, 4.88, 3.25, (1:03.35), 4.57, 4.34, 3.40, 2.81, 5.10, 3.70, (7.33), 3.38, 3.53, 4.21, 3.59, 3.38, 3.76, 3.08, 3.41, 5.59, (2.48), (1.73), 3.86, 4.25, 5.91, 3.63, 4.06, 2.99, 3.27, 5.39, 6.71, (8.67), 5.42, 3.58, 2.66, 3.75, 5.36, 3.09, 4.21, 3.93, 4.57, 4.23, 3.80, 3.54, 3.71, 5.39, (13.37+), 5.34, 4.36, 5.37, 5.32, 3.76, 5.28, 3.34, 3.88, 3.36, 3.67, 3.76, 3.13, 2.97, 3.34, 4.20, 4.21, 4.77, 4.40, 4.14, 4.85, 3.88, 3.41, 3.85, (2.05), 5.12, 5.66, (7.02), 4.41, 3.57, 3.84, (1:09.13), 4.41, 3.45, (7.55), 3.29, 5.12, (7.95), (7.65), 4.85, 4.08, (45.76), 3.83, 4.02, 3.80, 3.07, 3.90, 3.77, 3.59, (2.01), 5.04, 4.51, 5.37, 4.01, 3.68, 3.31, (2.59), 4.55, 3.51, 4.84, (2.24), 4.63, 3.93, 4.99, 4.12, 3.96, 3.31, 3.38, 6.63, 4.97, 5.24, 4.66, 3.26, 4.61, (46.97), 4.69, (7.39), 5.19, 4.51, 4.39, 3.83, 3.85, 4.49, 3.99, 2.97, (2.22), 2.82, 4.71, (2.59), 3.54, (2.31), (2.10), 2.98, 3.51, 4.31, 5.07, 4.47, 4.32, 4.57, 3.14, 3.69, 4.70, 4.98, 5.35, 3.92, 3.64, 5.44, 4.12, 5.56, (55.61), 3.90, 4.45, 3.92, 3.48, 2.65, 4.70, 3.97, 4.93, 5.13, 5.41, 3.99, 4.57, 4.62, 4.10, 3.70, 3.40, 5.12, 3.74, 5.57, (2.39), 3.90, 3.52, (2.54), 4.12, 4.00, 4.57, 3.62, 3.01, (18.40), 4.05, 4.49, 6.02, (1.98), 3.46, 4.29, 3.79, 3.49, 4.16, 6.27, (14.78), 5.74, 3.97, 4.69, 3.96, 3.65, 3.91, 4.26, 3.35, 3.63, (2.38), 4.69, 6.13, 4.50, 4.18, 3.14, (7.55), 3.81, 4.00, (7.41), 3.86, 3.88, (8.28), 3.39, 4.31, 4.27, 5.09, 3.87, 3.89, 3.87, 5.77, 3.54, 4.46, 3.81, 3.08, 3.92, (2.05), 4.46, 5.87, 5.61, 4.41, 3.96, 3.78, 3.49, 2.65, 3.98, 5.34, 5.83, 4.12, 5.08, 3.97, 5.29, 4.88, 5.91, 6.05, 4.71, 4.03, 4.74, 4.44, 3.28, 3.36, 3.59, 3.84, 4.77, 4.05, 2.91, 3.25, 3.35, 4.34, 5.94, 4.65, 3.86, 3.37, 3.53, 4.33, 4.05, 3.09, 4.21, 3.19, (39.57), 4.80, 3.19, 4.08, 3.39, 4.00, 3.45, 3.59, 4.87, 3.25, 4.49, 4.68, 5.07, 4.81, 4.22, 4.84, 3.48, 5.83, 3.72, 5.19, 3.11, 5.36, 3.02, 4.74, 4.73, 3.75, 3.44, 6.50, 4.28, 3.23, 4.14, 4.23, 5.55, (2.10), 4.89, 3.72, 4.78, 3.16, 4.60, 5.47, 3.79, 5.67, 5.00, 4.19, 3.94, 4.11, (7.06), 4.17, (8.15), 3.65, 3.36, 5.60, 4.32, 4.60, 3.84, 3.86, 4.32, 4.54, 3.74, 6.23, 4.40, 4.02, 3.74, 4.97, 4.58, 4.44, 4.14, 5.58, 4.26, (7.12), 3.53, 3.25, 4.54, 5.20, 4.36, 3.52, 4.45, 4.76, 3.85

yeah I'm not posting scrambles 

this was really annoying after 200 solves

first avg1000 done in one day


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 29, 2015)

3x3 17.75 ao1000
Plus 11.77 single fullstep with E-perm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2015)

School wifi network unblocked speedsolving.com 
Previously it was blocked because it was a 'games' site.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 2.92 ao 100 (2x2 btw)



Method? CLL?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 29, 2015)

5.92 U2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 D R B2 U' L2 F' U L'
x2
D F U R' F R D2 R U' R' D' 11
R U R' U' y L' U L 7
U y' R' U R U' R' U R 8
U R U R' U' R' F R F' 8
U R U R' F R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' 16 
50 moves : 5.92 seconds= 8.44 tps 
6th sub 6, 2sub 6 fullstep but definetly the one witth most TPS


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Method? CLL?



CLL, some EG1 cases I know (4/7 sets), and some anti-CLL if the diag layer is like 2 moves or something.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 29, 2015)

3x3x3 average of 5 with 5 methods

15.78, (14.20), 14.78, (23.10), 20.21 = 16.92 ao5
Petrus/FreeFOP (it was petrus minus the EO step), CFOP, CFCE, PCMS, Roux


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2015)

So I decided to pick up my mega again
stats: (hide)
number of times: 52/52
best time: 1:39.32
worst time: 2:28.30

current avg5: 2:08.90 (σ = 6.39)
best avg5: 1:51.00 (σ = 4.16)

current avg12: 2:01.06 (σ = 7.81)
best avg12: 1:56.29 (σ = 5.54)

current avg50: 2:00.87 (σ = 8.65)
best avg50: 2:00.77 (σ = 8.48)

session avg: 2:01.52 (σ = 9.03)
session mean: 2:01.65


----------



## cashis (Jun 29, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 3x3x3 average of 5 with 5 methods
> 
> 15.78, (14.20), 14.78, (23.10), 20.21 = 16.92 ao5
> Petrus/FreeFOP (it was petrus minus the EO step), CFOP, CFCE, PCMS, Roux



sub 15 pls


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 29, 2015)

3.84 2x2 ao100

I think I can be considered global sub-4. Time to learn CLL


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 29, 2015)

cashis said:


> sub 15 pls



i wish  my PB before this was mid 18, and i'm nowhere near good enough with PCMS or Roux to sub-15 reliably
i thought it wasn't bad considering my global CFOP average is low 15


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 3x3x3 average of 5 with 5 methods
> 
> 15.78, (14.20), 14.78, (23.10), 20.21 = 16.92 ao5
> Petrus/FreeFOP (it was petrus minus the EO step), CFOP, CFCE, PCMS, Roux


Counting 20 
Since the slowest method doesn't count, the only logical thing to do to beat this is to practise Roux more!


----------



## Chree (Jun 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> So I decided to pick up my mega again
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 52/52
> best time: 1:39.32
> ...



So there's at least one event that I'm still comparable to you in. I give it 2 months before you've left me in the dust.

Once I get my YuHu I'm probably gonna start practicing this again. Or I might loosen my SS back up.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 29, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-29
avg of 50: 6.04

Time List:
(3.40), 4.42, 5.86, 4.75, (9.70), 6.19, 6.52, 6.73, 6.20, 6.70, 7.02, 4.37, 7.08, 6.29, 5.88, 7.08, 5.44, 5.22, 5.07, 6.06, 8.35, 5.23, 4.81, 5.92, (4.27), (10.80), 6.12, 6.59, 4.51, 6.29, 5.20, 5.27, 5.83, 8.40, 5.08, 5.06, 7.85, 5.71, (3.26), 4.36, (9.03), 6.09, 6.11, 6.66, 7.57, 6.54, 5.70, 6.63, 6.11, 6.75 


skoob
sub 6 pls


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 29, 2015)

Just did 12 7x7 solves and this happenend:
Single: 3:07.41 (PB by 5 seconds)
Ao12: 3:26.35 (PB by 4 seconds and sub official again)


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 29, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-29
avg of 50: 3.61

Time List:
3.07, 2.95, 3.08, 3.55, 3.73, 4.73, 2.67, 3.06, 3.88, 2.71, 4.60, 3.43, 4.23, 3.28, 4.01, 4.88, (2.39), 3.73, 4.03, 2.90, 3.12, 3.44, 3.59, 3.77, 3.98, 4.68, 4.05, 3.45, 3.00, (2.51), 3.81, 4.48, 2.70, 4.33, 3.20, 3.52, 4.14, 2.80, 2.92, (6.80), (5.71), (6.16), 3.44, (2.47), 3.77, 4.58, 3.77, 3.23, 2.91, 3.48

pyraminx woop, can't wait for my dayan to come!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> Counting 20
> Since the slowest method doesn't count, the only logical thing to do to beat this is to practise Roux more!



counting 20 is usual for me - it's the counting 15 that made this average  
and yeah i need to practise roux more, i only do 1 first block because otherwise i fail LSE too much  if i paired DF and DB instead for 4b) i'd probably get better times at the moment, that doesn't seem proper though...

also skub

Average of 5: 4.74
1. (8.22) U' R B' U' B L B R
2. 5.38 R U' B' R L U' B L'
3. 4.50 B' L U' R B L U B
4. 4.34 L' U R' U' B L B L
5. (3.84) B' U L' U R' U L' R U'

lol


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2015)

4x4x4: 

PB avg5: 54.48 (σ = 1.91)
PB avg12: 57.02 (σ = 3.50)

First ever sub-1 average of 12, yay, I'm not embarrassingly bad at 4x4x4 anymore


----------



## RomFrta33 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sexy move 6 times
1.38 after something like 50 tries, almost all under 1.8
I'm averaging 20, do I have really good fingertricks? Can you try please!
Edit: That's around 17.5 TPS wow...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 29, 2015)

wtf (pyraminx w/ stackmat)
tied ao5, and the rest besides the mo3 are all pbs


----------



## cashis (Jun 30, 2015)

17.99 15 puzl pb
83 moves cool


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice mirrorblocks session:

number of times: 53/53
best time: 31.37
worst time: 1:06.82

current avg5: 47.52 (σ = 1.16)
best avg5: 39.56 (σ = 3.17)

current avg12: 46.00 (σ = 3.46)
best avg12: 44.33 (σ = 4.13)

current avg50: 47.46 (σ = 5.67)
best avg50: 47.33 (σ = 5.70)

Single was fullstep, so many lockups though, could have easily been sub-30 

I'll finish the ao100 tomorrow.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 30, 2015)

13.47 OH PB Ao5. 

Mini Weilong is fresh!

EDIT: Rolled to 14.38 Ao12!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just learned my last OLL.  I'll probably tackle winter and summer variation next. I've learned that there's no point in procrastinating, either. I was lazy about learning full OLL, but when I finally do learn algs, it takes me... maybe 5 minutes to learn an alg? I could've easily learned full OLL in a week or two, but it took me a year or so after I was fast enough for learning it to make sense to actually finish it. No sense in that. 

Some of the cases are still one look two alg, but that's OK; they're decently fast and I'm so used to them it's like executing a single alg. Full OLL is done. 

Final alg: OLL 19: r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> J
> 
> Final alg: OLL 19: r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F'



S' R U R' S U' R' F R F'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 30, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Just learned my last OLL.  I'll probably tackle winter and summer variation next. I've learned that there's no point in procrastinating, either. I was lazy about learning full OLL, but when I finally do learn algs, it takes me... maybe 5 minutes to learn an alg? I could've easily learned full OLL in a week or two, but it took me a year or so after I was fast enough for learning it to make sense to actually finish it. No sense in that.
> 
> Some of the cases are still one look two alg, but that's OK; they're decently fast and I'm so used to them it's like executing a single alg. Full OLL is done.
> 
> Final alg: OLL 19: r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F'



M U (sexy) M' sledge?


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 30, 2015)

RomFrta33 said:


> Sexy move 6 times
> 1.38 after something like 50 tries, almost all under 1.8
> I'm averaging 20, do I have really good fingertricks? Can you try please!
> Edit: That's around 17.5 TPS wow...



yes, you have fast fingers, 1.5 is about the best i can do. reducing pauses between those fast fingers rather than improving speed is where you'll get most improvement.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2015)

First sub-20 Ao100!
19.700!!!!! Awesome!!!

Update: oh yeah, forgot to say I got a new single pb: 11.xx (all 3x3)
Thanks Hualong

(Need to update below :/ )


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> S' R U R' S U' R' F R F'


An alg with S and S' in it? WTF, man. xD It's only one move shorter than mine anyway. Is it really faster?


theROUXbiksCube said:


> M U (sexy) M' sledge?


r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' (the one I'm using) and M U (sexy) M' sledge are the same alg. Hahaaa. So, I'm already using your alg, but thanks for the suggestion, and for the lols. xD


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 30, 2015)

*OMG! 3x3OH PB! 13.23:*

F' R' B' L2 B D R B2 D B U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2
x2 y // setup
U' R U R' U y R2 // XCross
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd Pair
y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd Pair
U2 L' U L U' y' R U' R' y' R' U R //4th pair + cross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (EPLL Skip)
48HTM = 3.63 TPS

My CFOP is pretty weird....

EDIT: PB Ao100

Average of 100: 28.23



Spoiler



1. 25.37 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 B L' B' D R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 
2. 27.26 R2 L U' F' U' R F' L D2 F' U B2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' 
3. 28.86 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 D' B' U L' R B2 F R 
4. 28.49 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 D L B' U2 F' L R' F U' B' 
5. 32.30 R B' D B L D' B L' U' F L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' 
6. (37.68) L2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 F U R' B F2 D R 
7. (18.80) B2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U F' U L' B L' R' U' R' 
8. 27.19 L' F' U B' L' U F D2 B U F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 
9. 34.41 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B U' R' B2 D' F2 U2 L' R 
10. 28.00 L2 D L2 D F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 L B' R U2 F2 R2 B F' L' 
11. 26.72 D' F D' F2 R L2 D' L' F' B D2 R' B2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L D2 R 
12. 27.06 B2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B U B L F' D2 L F' L2 B2 
13. 22.90 R2 B D2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F U' F' L2 R2 F' L' D' F2 L' F 
14. 25.33 R2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 F D R F2 L2 U2 F2 R' 
15. 25.58 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' F' L B U' F2 L' D F R2 
16. 31.33 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D' L' D' U L' B2 D2 R2 F' R2 
17. 24.31 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' B U F2 D R' F2 D' B' F2 
18. (20.74) B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B2 F D' L2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 D' 
19. 24.91 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U' B R B F2 L' R B' U2 F 
20. 29.75 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F D2 F' D' B F R F R U' 
21. 30.77 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 L B2 R B L B2 R D F2 D R2 D 
22. 26.32 F2 B L2 U2 D' L B' R' F' L' B U2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 B L2 B2 
23. 24.14 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R' B' R2 D' U L2 D' R' D' U2 
24. 29.08 F D2 B U2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B F2 D' U' L' D' B2 L' D R D 
25. 30.13 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R' B' U2 L D2 L2 R U F2 L2 F2 
26. 28.52 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U' F R2 B R' D2 R' F2 L D' 
27. (21.38) L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' B L2 R2 U' L2 D' U' B 
28. 31.33 B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L R' B2 U B' U2 L2 F' R2 
29. 25.88 B' U2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 L' D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 F R' U' 
30. (41.74) B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 B' R D F' D' R2 B' U2 R 
31. 29.14 L' U' F D2 L2 F2 L' D' F U' F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 
32. 25.29 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F R' U F' D2 F D2 L B' R' D' 
33. 29.47 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 B U2 B D2 B F' L' F2 U2 B U' B2 D B' U2 F' 
34. 25.68 R2 F' D R2 U L U2 L B' R2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 
35. 28.08 D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D R2 U L2 R D2 L' U2 B' L2 B D R2 B U 
36. 26.25 L' B2 U' L' B2 R' L' D2 B R' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 
37. 29.52 D2 F' L2 B' L2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L R' D F D' U' L2 B' L' B' 
38. 31.53 U' F' R D R2 B2 U D2 B' D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 D' B2 R2 D 
39. 30.26 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R B' L2 F' L F' U B' R F2 D' 
40. 22.28 U' B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F D U' F' L' B U' L 
41. 26.16 B R2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 U L F' R F2 R2 B D' F 
42. 34.30 R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B U2 F2 L U' B' D U' F D 
43. 22.08 U B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 F' U2 B R2 U' L' D R B2 U 
44. 27.62 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F' U B D' R' B D' L D2 F 
45. 25.39 B D R B L' F' B' D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 
46. 26.45 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D R2 F R' B' U' B' L' B' R' D R2 F 
47. 35.68 R' L D L F2 D R' D2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 
48. 29.25 F D2 U2 F D2 B F L2 D2 R2 D' L F U L2 F L2 F D2 F' 
49. (46.81) L2 U L2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U' B2 R' B' D' U' B2 L 
50. 25.92 F2 R2 D' R L B U' B D' F' B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 U D2 F2 B2 U 
51. (40.55) B2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 L' B2 D B' R2 U' R2 B2 U B' 
52. 28.62 B' U2 F2 L' U2 B R' D F' D' L U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U 
53. (19.07) R L' U' F' B2 R2 B R D L F' D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 
54. 26.44 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L U2 L B L' B L' R' F' R2 
55. 23.86 D R' U L F R D2 L F' D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 L2 D' F2 
56. 26.18 R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B' D' R D U F' R U2 R2 F2 
57. 28.92 D' U' B2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 R' B2 R F' D F' R2 D2 R B2 
58. 31.40 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L' D R2 U F L' B2 R2 U' 
59. 23.71 L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 U' L2 R' B L' U' L' B 
60. 24.14 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L' B2 R B' R B' F L U' R2 
61. 27.61 D' L2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U' B D2 F2 D2 L' D R' F R F' 
62. 28.02 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L' F L' B' U2 L U R' 
63. 23.49 L2 U B2 U' F' D' L' U' L B' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R' D2 
64. 29.04 D F L2 B U D2 R' F2 B R F' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 
65. 22.80 R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F L' B' D2 B2 F' D B D R' 
66. 23.46 B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D U L2 F' R2 B2 L' U' F2 D R2 F' R' 
67. (36.82) F B' L' F2 U F' R2 U B' R U' L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 
68. 29.07 U' R' D R' D2 R' D2 B' R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 
69. 27.69 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 D' U R F2 L F' U B2 F L R' 
70. 34.86 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 B L2 D B2 R' B' F2 U' B2 L' B F' U2 
71. 27.59 U L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R' B2 F' U' F L' D' B' R' D2 
72. 26.48 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L' U2 R' F D' F D U' B R' D' F U 
73. 27.81 B D' R' F L U' B U' L F2 D R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U' 
74. 34.60 B R' D' R2 U2 L B' D R' U' R' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U R2 U F2 
75. 34.59 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 R D F2 L' B D' U' F U2 F' 
76. 27.46 U L F' D' F' D' L2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 F D2 B2 
77. 31.28 F2 R D2 L F2 U2 R U2 L2 D' F' R U B' L B' D B2 
78. 30.42 U2 L2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' B F2 L2 F2 L' U' L2 
79. 32.44 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 L' F2 D2 L F R' D U R B 
80. (19.64) R2 U2 L D2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 F' D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 
81. 26.18 D R2 D U F2 U L2 D F2 U B2 L R2 F' D2 B' U' R B2 D U 
82. 26.31 B2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R F2 R' D F' U2 R' B' F' L D2 B 
83. 27.29 U2 L2 B2 F L2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 D L' B' F2 U2 B L' R2 D2 U2 
84. 32.14 R D2 L D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F' L' R2 D U F L B2 L2 U2 
85. 33.76 F2 D2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 D L' U2 L' U2 B F D L' U 
86. 29.24 U' F2 R2 B' U L' D2 R2 L U' B D2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 B' 
87. 27.55 F U2 R' L' B2 U R F U' D' F' R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 
88. 24.27 D2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B R F L D2 R2 B R' U' L' 
89. 30.23 F U2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B U' L' R B' D' R2 U' B' L U2 
90. 28.48 U R2 D U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 R U B F L' U L' R2 F D' 
91. 27.41 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D F' U2 L2 R' F R U B L' F 
92. 33.70 U2 D2 F' B' D' B L2 U' L U2 F U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 B' L2 
93. 29.84 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F' R2 D' F R' D R2 B2 D R F' U 
94. 27.07 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 F' U R' B' D' B' U2 L R2 U2 
95. 23.63 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 L' B L2 R D' U2 L' U' L' F2 
96. 34.87 B' F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 U L D' F2 U2 R2 D2 U F U' 
97. 26.18 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L U' R' U2 F2 D' F' U2 R' U2 
98. 28.17 R' B' L2 F2 B2 D2 R' U' F' U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 
99. 36.44 R2 B U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' U' B' L R' B D L2 F2 D' F2 
100. 30.03 D2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B R B F D2 L' U' L' F U' R2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> First sub-20 Ao100!
> 19.700!!!!! Awesome!!!


Nice! That's an awesome milestone to reach, so congrats. 


DeeDubb said:


> *OMG! 3x3OH PB! 13.23:*
> 
> F' R' B' L2 B D R B2 D B U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2
> x2 y // setup
> ...


Your 2H PB is 11, your 2H global average is ~18, and you got a 13 second OH solve? That's insane. Great solve.


----------



## Praetorian (Jun 30, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> yes, you have fast fingers, 1.5 is about the best i can do. reducing pauses between those fast fingers rather than improving speed is where you'll get most improvement.



I don't see how doing it 6 times is useful, I tried it and got 2.03 at best


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 30, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Nice! That's an awesome milestone to reach, so congrats.
> 
> Your 2H PB is 11, your 2H global average is ~18, and you got a 13 second OH solve? That's insane. Great solve.



Thanks. And I'm not even using Roux, lol.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> An alg with S and S' in it? WTF, man. xD It's only one move shorter than mine anyway. Is it really faster?



I can sub-1 it. That's good enough for me


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 30, 2015)

Official 2.62 pyra single!  missed NR single by 0.03 

Also got a 19.22 OH avg


----------



## EMI (Jun 30, 2015)

4x4 - I really like the Yuxin  But it took a couple of hundred solves to break it in.
Nice Single with PLL Parity: 29.18
Average of 5: 33.54
Average of 12: 35.00
The two solves after the average of 12 both had insane tps but DP (35.70 and 34.44), so couldn't get it sub 35.

Edit: Yess

avg of 12: 34.77

Time List:
31.79, 33.82, (42.39), 32.24, 35.70, 34.44, 41.15, 31.59, (29.31), 34.07, 36.35, 36.54

includes a 33.37 average of 5


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> *OMG! 3x3OH PB! 13.23:*


wat, that's fast. Beats my OH PB by over a second. Your OH average is getting close to mine too...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> OH



gogo OH PB sub 2H PB


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 30, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> An alg with S and S' in it? WTF, man. xD It's only one move shorter than mine anyway. Is it really faster?



Yes. It's quite fingertricky and pretty fun to learn and do.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2015)

16.81 OH ao50


----------



## imvelox (Jun 30, 2015)

99puzl 2:41.114 single wat

Also 6:37.779 13x13, 9:46.195 15x15(finally sub10!) and 25:25.129 20x20

Grids method is fast


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2015)

3x3x3 8.98 ao100

I thought I wouldn't be able to last long enough for 100 solves. 8.8x ao50 for the first 50 and 9.11ao50 for the last 50 

I gotta make the WC finals...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 30, 2015)

second best clock single ever, 3 corners skip on the second side wtf

7.68 UR6+ UL5+ U5- y2 UR6+ UL1- U2- D1+ L1+ UR DL


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 99puzl 2:41.114 single wat


nooo 


> Grids method is fast


I'm still really bad at it... I need to practise more. I don't usually do big puzzles.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2015)

4:25.72 7x7 PB single


----------



## RomFrta33 (Jun 30, 2015)

I was angry so I took my cube and drilled sexy moves and PLLs, that's the only way I can explain why I did that x)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 30, 2015)

3.79 2x2 ao5 PB, first sub 4.


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2015)

No warmup. Finally beat that Roux solve.

1. 14.42 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' D R U' B2 F L B2 L2 B2 D

x2 // Inspection
U L u R y' R' D // EOLine (6/6)
U L' // F2L-1 (2/8)
z' L2 U' L2 U2 // F2L-2 (4/12)
z U L' U L (z' L) U L U' // F2L-3 (8/20)
z L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L-4 (11/31)
U l' U' L U z' U L' z L' U x' U2 // ZBLL (10/41)

E: might start learning OH PLL now...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 30, 2015)

Megaminx: 3 one look OLLs in a row wtf, 59 avg5, first megaminx in awhile


----------



## cashis (Jun 30, 2015)

after a long streak of sup 13s, PBs galore
I usually don't keep track of ao100s but first sub 12


Spoiler: 11.89 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-30
avg of 100: 11.89

Time List:
1. 13.06 U B' R D L' U' R' D' R U2 F2 R B2 R U2 B2 L U2 R 
2. 10.47 L2 U R' F L' D' F2 B R2 L' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 
3. 11.95 U F' L' D2 R' D' F2 B' U' R2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' 
4. 12.16 B U D L2 F' R' L' D F' R U D' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B2 
5. 13.78 D F' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 D' R' B2 F' D' F' D2 U2 
6. 12.75 L2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R F U' F2 R U L D' F2 
7. 11.68 L' B2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D F2 D2 B' U L2 R2 D' B2 L 
8. 13.90 L' B F L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 U' L' F R2 B2 D U R2 F 
9. 12.26 B L2 D2 R2 U' F' B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 
10. 13.13 U L2 B2 U L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 U F' D L' R' U2 B' R2 U' R2 
11. 13.78 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 R B' L2 U2 L F2 L2 D' U 
12. 11.23 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B R D' L R' D B' R F' U 
13. (15.94) R2 U' R2 D2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' F L D2 R U2 R2 B2 F U2 
14. 13.82 F R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B F' R' B F2 D' L2 F2 R D' L' 
15. 12.74 D L2 U2 L B2 R U2 L D2 R' B2 U2 F' D B D' U2 F' R2 U R 
16. 13.22 B' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L D' R B F' D' L' U 
17. 11.89 F' R2 D B D R' U' F2 R' U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R 
18. 12.25 R U R2 B D L2 F2 B2 U L B2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 B2 R 
19. 10.24 F' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U F2 L2 R B L U F' L D' F' 
20. 9.80 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 L F' U2 B' R D L' F2 L' D' 
21. 13.08 F D2 F L2 F R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 U F2 D L' B' R' D U' 
22. 13.11 F' L U' L D' L2 D R2 B R2 U2 F2 R B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R F2 U' 
23. 12.81 U L F2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 L D2 R D B2 D' F' U' R2 F D 
24. (16.87) R D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 U F R2 B2 R' B' U2 L B' F2 
25. 12.65 F2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' F R2 F2 D2 F U' L2 F R' 
26. 11.02 F R' B R D F R2 L' U D2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 
27. 11.92 B2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 B' U' R2 F' L' D2 F U R2 U' 
28. (15.13) U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U' R F' L' D' L2 U2 B2 D F' 
29. (14.52) L D B U' F U2 F2 L' F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 
30. 12.04 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' F' D' B R U L R2 F L' D2 
31. 13.31 L U2 F B2 R2 D2 F U L F2 U D R2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 
32. 12.27 D R D' R' B L U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R2 B R2 B L2 B' R2 
33. 13.45 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 R' F R' U' B L' F D2 R F 
34. 10.71 F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 D' R' F U2 B F2 U2 F' D R 
35. (15.33) R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 D B' L' B' F2 R U' 
36. 13.62 L D2 L U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 B U' B' U L D2 L2 R' F' R' 
37. 12.78 U D' F U2 F2 B2 L' U' B L B2 L' D2 R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L 
38. 10.09 B' L2 D F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F L2 F' L R2 U2 
39. 10.28 L U2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L R' B' U' B2 F2 L' B2 
40. 11.22 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 R F' D2 U' F2 U R B2 D F' 
41. 11.23 D' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 F' U L D' R2 F2 R' B' L D 
42. (9.51) F2 L D2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F' D L' B2 L R' D' L' 
43. 12.55 D2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' F D R' F R B2 L B D' 
44. (8.93) U B' U2 F L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' F' R' F' 
45. 10.75 B' D R2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U R2 B R B D2 U F' R' U2 L 
46. 10.92 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R U L' B L R F U R' F2 
47. (9.12) D2 R2 F B' R' F D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R 
48. 12.69 B' L' F2 R B2 L F2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U' R' U' F' D R2 B2 U2 L 
49. (8.85) R B L F' L F2 B' L B' R B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' D R2 
50. 11.39 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 B' R2 D' U R F' L2 F2 L D 
51. 11.63 L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R F U2 R2 D' U' R' B D2 L' 
52. 11.74 B D2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 D U2 L' R' U' F 
53. 10.23 F R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 U' L R D U' R2 B U' L 
54. 11.60 R2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L F2 R D2 B2 F U L' 
55. 10.09 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 F L R U F L2 F' L B U' 
56. 9.96 U' R' F' U' R2 L B R' D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 
57. 11.56 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D U2 B2 D B' D2 R B U' B 
58. 10.58 R D B2 U B R' F B' L R2 F L2 D2 R2 F B2 L2 B D2 B' 
59. 10.88 D R' L' F2 U F2 U2 F R' D2 R F2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 B' 
60. 11.78 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L' R2 F2 R' F2 U L2 U L' U B' L2 D2 
61. 10.45 R2 L' U2 F D' R' U B' R B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' L2 R 
62. 12.38 U2 F' D2 B' U F' U2 D' L' U F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 
63. 11.62 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L D2 L U F L' F' L D B' 
64. 12.62 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' U L D U2 R' F2 L' B' R' F R' 
65. 11.83 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 B' U' L2 D' F R' B L R' B2 
66. 10.80 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B' D F D2 B L D2 U L' D 
67. 12.87 L D' L' D' F' B' U2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U D R2 
68. 11.73 F' L U2 D2 B R2 U2 F' L B' D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' 
69. 12.03 U2 D L F' U2 F L F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 B L 
70. 11.21 U R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F' D L2 F' R' F2 D2 U L' R2 
71. 11.84 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U F U2 B2 D L B' L2 U2 L 
72. 10.37 L2 D2 F U2 B D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D B' L2 B2 D F' L' D2 L' 
73. 11.12 D U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' R D' L2 
74. 12.66 L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B' F2 L2 B' L' R B' D2 R' U' 
75. 11.38 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 U' R' D2 U' B' D2 L D2 F2 U' B2 
76. 10.38 L B' L U' R F' B2 D' F R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F R' 
77. 12.09 U D2 F2 L U2 R' B2 L R U2 L B2 U R B D L' F L B2 R2 
78. 14.19 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 L F' U2 R' D2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
79. 10.54 U' R2 D' F' U2 B R' B2 R' U D2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' 
80. 12.31 F2 U' R2 D U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' L D' B2 L2 U2 B D' L' D U2 
81. 12.07 B' R2 U2 F' R2 B R2 F2 D2 B R' D L' D2 B2 L B U F' D U2 
82. 11.71 U2 D' L' U' L F2 B L R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 R' 
83. 10.75 U R2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 B2 U' R' U F' D' L U R' F U' L 
84. 12.39 B' L' D L' U2 L2 F' U2 F U L2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D 
85. 12.26 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 B' L2 R' D' B' F U L D' R' D2 
86. 11.86 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 B' L' B' U F2 R B2 R2 
87. 12.62 F2 L B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 B D L2 F2 U2 R' B U' R2 D2 
88. 12.10 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L' R B' R2 D B' R2 F' L R' 
89. 12.27 L' D' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F R U L F D F2 L 
90. 12.83 D B' R D R B2 D' F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B 
91. 12.67 F2 D R' B' R' B2 R U' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' R2 L 
92. (9.36) F2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U' R F L R U L' R D B2 F2 
93. 11.50 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 L R2 D' B' L2 B U2 L U L2 
94. 12.85 B' R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 L D' F' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' 
95. 12.07 B2 U B' L2 D F L2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L' U2 R D2 B2 F 
96. 13.11 F L2 B F U2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' D' B2 F' R2 F L' D U R' B2 
97. 10.98 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L R B' R' F2 R F' D L' F' 
98. 12.39 U F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F' D2 L U' B' R D2 L F U' F' 
99. 10.30 F D' F' B' R' D' L U D R2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 L' D2 L D2 F 
100. 11.03 L2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 L U2 F' R U R2 B L U' L2



also, ao12. could have easily been sub 10 but I choked hard. oh well. 


Spoiler: 10.46 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-30
avg of 12: 10.46

Time List:
1. 10.09 B' L2 D F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F L2 F' L R2 U2 
2. 10.28 L U2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L R' B' U' B2 F2 L' B2 
3. 11.22 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 R F' D2 U' F2 U R B2 D F' 
4. 11.23 D' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 F' U L D' R2 F2 R' B' L D 
5. 9.51 F2 L D2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F' D L' B2 L R' D' L' 
6. 12.55 D2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' F D R' F R B2 L B D' 
7. 8.93 U B' U2 F L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' F' R' F' 
8. 10.75 B' D R2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U R2 B R B D2 U F' R' U2 L 
9. 10.92 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R U L' B L R F U R' F2 
10. 9.12 D2 R2 F B' R' F D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R 
11. (12.69) B' L' F2 R B2 L F2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U' R' U' F' D R2 B2 U2 L 
12. (8.85) R B L F' L F2 B' L B' R B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' D R2



yay= counting 8
not yay= counting 12
without counting 12 could have been very low 10 or sub 10.
oh well
still very happy about these, I guess I'm officially sub 12


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 30, 2015)

PBs

8.83 avg100
8.66 avg50 
8.46 avg25 

8.04 avg12
(6.67), 6.94, (10.71), 8.58, 9.45, 9.05, 8.29, 9.00, 7.82, 6.94, 6.92, 7.39

7.38 avg5
(9.00), 7.82, 6.94, (6.92), 7.39

still with a zhanchi


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 1, 2015)

Set a new pb after nearly a week of not solving. 10.07, so very close to the sub 10 dream.


----------



## Torch (Jul 1, 2015)

4x4 PBs:
Single: 45.97
ao5: 49.79
ao12: 53.80
ao100: 57.21

I've never really kept track of my 4x4 PBs before, but now I'm setting the benchmark.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2015)

My Clock PBs keep getting broken... right now it's 13.03 though :/


----------



## qaz (Jul 1, 2015)

3x3x4

Average of 12: 35.57
1. 28.58 F2 M2 B2 M2 S2 U' u B2 U2 u' R2 U S2 R2 U u2 B2 L2 U2 u2 S2 U2 u M2 U2 u' L2 U' u' B2 U2 u S2 U' R2 u' L2 B2 u F2 M2 S2 U' u M2 S2 U2 M2 U' u 
2. 33.70 S2 M2 U2 u2 L2 U u' M2 U u2 R2 U u B2 u2 B2 U2 u' S2 U2 u' R2 u2 L2 F2 U2 u L2 S2 M2 U2 u2 M2 B2 u S2 U2 M2 F2 U S2 R2 B2 u R2 S2 U' u2 L2 
3. 35.19 S2 u B2 M2 F2 R2 U u' S2 R2 u2 R2 S2 R2 U' u' F2 M2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 S2 U2 M2 B2 u2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 S2 M2 U' u2 L2 F2 u2 R2 
4. 32.15 U2 u F2 U u2 L2 F2 U' u' F2 U2 u2 S2 L2 S2 R2 F2 U2 u L2 U u R2 U u2 R2 U' u' L2 U' u2 S2 U2 u2 M2 B2 R2 u F2 u B2 L2 S2 M2 U' u M2 S2 U F2 U2 u' 
5. 33.14 M2 U' u M2 U R2 U u' F2 L2 U S2 L2 S2 U2 u F2 R2 U2 u2 L2 S2 R2 u' F2 U' u2 R2 F2 M2 u' S2 U' S2 R2 B2 U M2 F2 U u' R2 U2 u B2 L2 U2 u' 
6. 43.24 B2 L2 S2 R2 U' u' L2 S2 L2 F2 M2 U2 u2 L2 F2 M2 u' R2 B2 U' u B2 M2 U u' M2 u2 B2 M2 U u' F2 R2 U u M2 B2 L2 U u' M2 F2 L2 U2 u' B2 U' u R2 
7. 44.20 S2 L2 U u M2 u2 R2 U' R2 U' u R2 U S2 R2 U' B2 L2 U u2 F2 L2 S2 R2 u S2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 u B2 U F2 U u L2 U u2 F2 U2 u F2 L2 U2 u2 
8. (27.97) M2 U' u' F2 U' u2 S2 L2 S2 M2 F2 M2 U2 u R2 F2 U' u2 F2 U' u2 B2 L2 U u2 M2 U u' B2 U' u S2 U2 u' S2 U2 L2 U' u L2 U2 F2 M2 B2 R2 U u2 M2 U' u2 S2 U' u 
9. 28.08 B2 R2 F2 u' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' u2 M2 B2 R2 S2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 u2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 M2 B2 R2 U' u' F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 u R2 
10. 43.39 B2 R2 B2 M2 F2 M2 u S2 R2 F2 U L2 u' M2 B2 U u R2 U' S2 U2 u' M2 S2 L2 U2 M2 F2 R2 u S2 u' S2 U' L2 F2 U2 u2 R2 U' u2 M2 U2 u2 L2 
11. (58.59) F2 M2 B2 U2 u M2 S2 U' u2 B2 L2 U2 u2 F2 U2 u2 F2 U' u' F2 U2 u2 F2 M2 F2 U' u R2 B2 U u R2 U2 u2 L2 F2 u' M2 U2 u' F2 R2 U S2 U' M2 u' B2 M2 U2 u 
12. 34.03 L2 F2 u' R2 B2 u F2 U2 u2 F2 L2 u2 S2 U' u' F2 L2 S2 u2 L2 F2 u R2 U u2 S2 M2 u' M2 U' u' R2 u R2 u' L2 B2 R2 U2 M2 B2 M2 U u2 R2

edit: 
Average of 5: 31.78
1. (27.83) R2 F2 U u2 M2 U' u2 L2 S2 L2 S2 u' R2 S2 U u2 M2 B2 U u S2 R2 S2 L2 U2 S2 R2 B2 M2 B2 U R2 F2 U u' S2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 u2 M2 B2 U u2 R2 
2. 29.40 U u R2 U u M2 U2 M2 S2 u R2 U u R2 B2 u2 R2 S2 u2 S2 U2 M2 B2 R2 U2 u2 L2 U u' F2 U' u S2 U' R2 U F2 U u' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 u F2 U' u 
3. 30.74 B2 U2 S2 U u' R2 U u M2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' u M2 F2 U' u S2 U' R2 S2 U' u' F2 U2 F2 M2 S2 U2 u2 R2 S2 M2 F2 L2 F2 U2 u S2 M2 S2 M2 F2 M2 
4. (36.15) u2 F2 u' S2 U' R2 S2 L2 B2 M2 S2 u B2 U' B2 R2 S2 u M2 B2 M2 B2 u' B2 R2 B2 U' u M2 S2 L2 u2 F2 u' R2 F2 M2 S2 U' u S2 u' 
5. 35.19 M2 F2 R2 B2 U u2 S2 L2 U' u L2 F2 M2 S2 u2 F2 M2 S2 M2 U2 u L2 S2 U2 u' B2 U' u' S2 M2 B2 U' u' L2 U u' S2 U' B2 U2 u2 R2 U u' M2 B2 L2 S2 U u2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 1, 2015)

Biggest accomplishment in a while: I finally got my 7x7 back from my ex-girlfriend. xD She had it for 6 weeks, and I was out of practice at 7x7 even before that, so I was expecting to suck when I got it back, but my first solve was 3:37 somehow! I've had a bunch of awful solves since then, and my average seems to be 4:15-4:20. Nowhere near where it used to be; I used to just about be sub 4. I'll practice a bunch now that I've got it back, and I think I'll get back to where I used to be skill-wise reasonably quickly. I might also get an Aoshi to make practicing 6x6 tolerable. Before yesterday, I hadn't touched anything bigger than a 5x5 in 6 weeks. I think It's time to turn back into a big cube specialist, which is what I've been most of my cubing life.


----------



## cashis (Jul 1, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Biggest accomplishment in a while: I finally got my 7x7 back from my ex-girlfriend. xD She had it for 6 weeks, and I was out of practice at 7x7 even before that, so I was expecting to suck when I got it back, but my first solve was 3:37 somehow! I've had a bunch of awful solves since then, and my average seems to be 4:15-4:20. Nowhere near where it used to be; I used to just about be sub 4. I'll practice a bunch now that I've got it back, and I think I'll get back to where I used to be skill-wise reasonably quickly. I might also get an Aoshi to make practicing 6x6 tolerable. Before yesterday, I hadn't touched anything bigger than a 5x5 in 6 weeks. I think It's time to turn back into a big cube specialist, which is what I've been most of my cubing life.



May I ask the story about why she had your 7x7?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 1, 2015)

cashis said:


> May I ask the story about why she had your 7x7?


I really wish I had a funny explanation for it, but quite simply, she's a cuber, and wanted to solve a 7x7.  She doesn't speedsolve, but she likes solving puzzles intuitively. I intended to lend it to her for a couple days; then we broke up really suddenly after being together for over a year, lol. Hence, a couple days turned into 6 weeks. 

Funny sidenote: the first words she ever said to me were "can I solve it?"


----------



## cashis (Jul 1, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I really wish I had a funny explanation for it, but quite simply, she's a cuber, and wanted to solve a 7x7.  She doesn't speedsolve, but she likes solving puzzles intuitively. I intended to lend it to her for a couple days; then we broke up really suddenly after being together for over a year, lol. Hence, a couple days turned into 6 weeks.
> 
> Funny sidenote: the first words she ever said to me were "can I solve it?"



Sorry about the break up, didnt mean to bring back bad memories or anything.  but its good you got your cube back, go get fast


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 1, 2015)

37.xx 4x4 solve; PB.


cashis said:


> Sorry about the break up, didnt mean to bring back bad memories or anything.  but its good you got your cube back, go get fast


No problem; wouldn't have posted about it if I minded.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2015)

3x3 PBs in school

ao5: 13.59
ao12: 13.93


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 3x3 PBs in school
> 
> ao5: 13.59
> ao12: 13.93



Rolled into 14.80 PB ao50 

I smell sub-15 soon


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 1, 2015)

6x6x6, Yau6, aoshi

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:01.77
worst time: 2:24.93

current mo3: 2:07.37 (σ = 5.03)
best mo3: 2:07.37 (σ = 5.03)

current avg5: 2:11.22 (σ = 2.24)
best avg5: 2:11.22 (σ = 2.24)

current avg12: 2:15.20 (σ = 3.96)
best avg12: 2:15.20 (σ = 3.96)

2:18.19, 2:19.24, 2:16.31, 2:19.98, 2:15.09, 2:10.66, 2:18.87, (2:24.93), 2:13.32, 2:11.48, (2:01.77), 2:08.87

Evan: Your turn.


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2015)

5.50 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U L D B' R' D2 R2 F R' D2 F2

y2

F R D F D F D2
U2 L U' L'
R U' R' U' L' U' L
R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 1, 2015)

HAPPY CANADA DAY!!!
been cubing for exactly 1 year.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2015)

Sub-10 in a year I am so jelly


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sub-10 in a year I am so jelly



but I only seriously practise 1 event. so I suck at everything else. dont be jelly.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> but I only seriously practise 1 event. so I suck at everything else. dont be jelly.



Well you certainly don't suck at 2x2.

That being said I haven't been speedcubing for a year yet.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Well you certainly don't suck at 2x2.
> 
> That being said I haven't been speedcubing for a year yet.



the only reason I dont suck at 2x2 is because roux is OP. and I learned a little eg


----------



## Iggy (Jul 1, 2015)

4:44.05 7x7 mo3, 4:47.53 avg5, both PBs


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

13.67 PB ao50 and *11.57 mo3*



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-1
avg of 50: 13.67

Time List:
1. 12.77 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F D L2 F' U B' F' L' 
2. 12.81 F' B2 U L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 D2 R2 L D' L B' R B' U' F2 R2 F2 
3. 12.70 F' U R' B2 R D F D2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 D2 
4. 13.17 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 D' U2 R B R' B2 R' D U R' 
5. 13.74 B L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F D' L' B2 D' R2 B U B' 
*
6. (11.34) R F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' B L F' D' L2 D' F' U' L2 
7. 13.34 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F D2 L F L B2 F2 L F' 
8. (10.02) L2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 R F2 L D B F D L' F2 U' 
*
9. 14.48 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L D2 B2 U R' F' R' U2 B U2 
10. 14.20 D2 F' L2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B L' F2 D2 F U 
11. 14.29 R2 U2 R F2 L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' B F U R F2 R' F L' 
12. 11.47 U L' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' F' L2 U' R D' U B2 D' 
13. 14.35 U B2 L U F R F2 L' U2 B L2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 F' L2 F' D 
14. 13.86 R D2 L2 R F2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U F' R D' B L2 D U2 F' 
15. 15.42 F' L2 F L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B D' R' B2 L' B U2 R2 B F2 
16. 13.84 L U' B2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R D' B' D F' R2 U2 R B 
17. 13.62 B' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B D U2 L2 R' D' B D' B 
18. (15.96) D F R' B U L' F B' L' B2 D2 R2 B U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B 
19. 12.75 L2 B' R' L B U F2 U' L U D R2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 F2 
20. 11.40 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 B U2 B2 R D2 F U R2 B' F2 R' 
21. 13.76 L' U B D' F' L' U F R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R U2 D2 R L2 B 
22. 14.89 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F' L U R D F2 D R2 D2 B F 
23. 15.48 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' B U2 F' R F' L B L' R' 
24. 13.89 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' D' L' B2 L U L R F U R' 
25. 14.48 D F D B' D2 L' U B' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 B2 U 
26. 13.34 L2 B2 L' D' F' L B2 R2 D F2 R U2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 L B2 
27. 12.95 D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' B U2 B L' B' U' R2 D F' 
28. 12.96 B D2 B U2 B U2 F D2 B2 L2 D' R U' F' L' D' L' B' D L2 
29. (11.29) D L2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B D2 R B U' L' U2 B' D B2 D2 
30. 15.69 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U R D' F2 L' F' D L U2 R2 F2 
31. 14.83 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U R D2 U2 R' B U B2 D U L' 
32. 14.23 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 L U L2 R' U' L2 F' U' R' U2 B' 
33. 12.89 L' B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 U' F' D B' F2 L' B U2 B' 
34. 12.00 D' F2 R' L D' F' R D2 L U L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B L2 
35. 12.73 D2 L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 D L' F' D L2 D' F' U L' 
36. 15.55 D B U2 F2 B L' B' R' D B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 D 
37. 13.32 F' L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 B U' R' F L' B D2 U R' B 
38. (DNF(14.68)) R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 L' D2 L' R' D F' L F L' F2 L' B R 
39. 14.73 F' U' B2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' B' R2 F' L' D2 R' B D 
40. 14.08 U' L' U' B L' U R D' R2 F D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 U2 
41. 13.35 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U B2 U F D F D L' B' D F2 L2 F' 
42. 12.92 R2 L2 U' F D' L U' B2 U F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R B2 R2 F2 L' 
43. 13.99 F L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 F' U' B2 L' D 
44. 13.33 D B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 B' D2 R D' U' L' D R2 B D' 
45. 13.80 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L D2 R2 D' U R' U' F D2 R F R F 
46. (15.87) F2 L2 R2 D2 F D2 F D2 F D2 R2 L' F R U F' D' L U' B2 
47. 14.42 R D2 R F2 D2 L B2 D2 L' F2 U2 F L B2 R' D2 U' B2 F2 R U 
48. 13.89 D U2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 F' D' R' U R' U B2 L' 
49. 12.87 D' L D2 L2 U2 R2 B R U F R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U' 
50. 12.81 D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' D B2 L2 D' F2 L' F2 U' B'


----------



## Iggy (Jul 1, 2015)

4:50.22, 4:48.67, 4:43.71, (4:39.76), (5:35.68), 5:17.91, 5:00.45, 4:45.34, 5:16.66, 4:58.92, 4:54.72, 4:53.85 = 4:57.04 7x7 avg12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 1, 2015)

4:10.65 7x7 Single! That's the best solve since a month or so  PB is still my official 3:58 tho


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 4:10.65 7x7 Single! That's the best solve since a month or so  PB is still my official 3:58 tho





Iggy said:


> 4:50.22, 4:48.67, 4:43.71, (4:39.76), (5:35.68), 5:17.91, 5:00.45, 4:45.34, 5:16.66, 4:58.92, 4:54.72, 4:53.85 = 4:57.04 7x7 avg12



Why must you all make me question ever doing 7x7? D:
PB single: 13:13.062


----------



## mafergut (Jul 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> but I only seriously practise 1 event. so I suck at everything else. dont be jelly.



I have been cubing for like 1 year and a half already, and I am barely sub-20. I feel so old and slow...


----------



## Berd (Jul 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-1
avg of 5: 2:59.00

Time List:
1. 2:52.31 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
2. 3:07.07 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
3. (2:49.25) R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
4. 2:57.62 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' 
5. (3:29.89) R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

Lel I suck at Mega.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-1
> avg of 5: 2:59.00
> Lel I suck at Mega.



Not as much as me... xD


----------



## Torch (Jul 2, 2015)

9.70, 12.17, 14.78, (DNF(18.03)), (8.80), 16.45, 11.86, 14.99, 10.06, 11.22, 13.63, 10.50

Consistency!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 2, 2015)

Torch said:


> 9.70, 12.17, 14.78, (DNF(18.03)), (8.80), 16.45, 11.86, 14.99, 10.06, 11.22, 13.63, 10.50
> 
> Consistency!



I 'love' seeing sessions like this. yesterday I had an average of 5 that was 7, 13, 8, 9, 13


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 2, 2015)

avg of 12: 14.08

Time List:
1. 12.89 D2 R L D2 B U D2 L' D R B2 U2 L' D2 R2 L U2 B2 D2 
2. 12.86 B2 D F B' U B2 R D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 L F2 R2 F2 
3. 14.52 R2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 B L2 R2 F R2 F' R B2 F L' 
4. 14.05 U B' R U F2 D B L U B U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 B' 
5. 12.82 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F' U L2 B R B2 R D' L B 
6. 14.30 D' B U B' R' F L' B' D2 B F2 R2 L2 U F2 U D B2 D2 R2 B2 
7. 14.39 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D L' B2 L2 B2 F2 D R' B D2 
8. (19.03) B' R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' R' U' B2 U B F D L' U' 
9. 17.89 U R2 B' R2 L' U2 D2 L' B' U F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 
10. (11.66) U' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R' F' L F D L' F L 
11. 14.50 D B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 L' B' R D' B' L U' F' L 
12. 12.60 D' B U2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F2 L' U2 B' D' F2 D2 F R2

OH PB! Counting 17 though...


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-1
avg of 5: 9.70

Time List:
1. 12.27 (3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
2. (7.01) (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(6, -4)/(2, -1) 
3. (13.25) (3, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
4. 9.42 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
5. 7.42 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## cashis (Jul 2, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-1
> avg of 5: 9.70
> 
> Time List:
> ...



counting 12= 
counting 7=  ?!?!?!


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jul 2, 2015)

Huh, haven't broken my 2x2 p.b avg12(1.51) in like a year. topkek
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-1
avg of 12: 1.47

Time List:
1. 1.14 U2 F R' U' R F U' F' U2 
2. 1.42 U' R U F2 R2 U R' F2 U' 
3. 1.76 U' R2 U' F R' F U' R' U2 
4. 1.52 R U' R2 U' F U F' U' R U' 
5. 1.20 U' F U F2 U' R F2 U' R 
6. 1.56 R' F' U' R2 U' R' F R' U' 
7. (1.14) R U2 R' U F2 U2 F' R' U' 
8. 1.54 U2 F' U' R U2 R' F' R U2 
9. 1.60 R2 F' R' F2 U F' R' F' R' U' 
10. (2.28) U2 R2 F U' F' R U R' U' 
11. 1.58 F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U R2 U2 
12. 1.38 R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F R U'


----------



## cashis (Jul 2, 2015)

I did the ao50 per PLL thing again.
I cant find the previous post, and I don't have it saved anywhere, but these are a whole lot faster. gj me. about half of my plls are consistently sub 1 


Spoiler: Average of 50



Aa: 0.81
Ab: 0.85
E: 0.95
F: 1.09
Ga: 1.17
Gb: 1.10
Gc: 1.20
Gd: 1.19
H: 0.99
Ja: 0.98 
Jb: 0.90 
Na: 
Nb: 
Ra: 
Rb: 
T: 0.65
Ua: 0.85
Ub: 0.88
V: 1.19
Y: 1.08
Z:





Spoiler: Singles



Aa: 0.64
Ab: 0.70
E: 0.78
F: 0.81
Ga: 0.96
Gb: 0.87 (wtf)
Gc: 0.95
Gd: 0.93
H: 0.85
Ja: 0.74
Jb: 0.72
Na: 
Nb: 
Ra: 
Rb: 
T: 0.49
Ua: 0.68
Ub: 0.74
V: 
Y: 0.95
Z:


few comments
t perm fast
h perm slo
if there isn't a time by it I didn't do it, cuz I don't do N perms and **** r perms


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 2, 2015)

Solving mirrorblocks blindfolded, somehow manage to form an accidental x-cross (no visual inspection). 5 minute solve, but hey


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 2, 2015)

Michał Józef Halczuk 1:02.50 5x5 NR average (filmed with GoPro)


----------



## mafergut (Jul 2, 2015)

Another sub-14 full step single (3x3 of course).
Almost all my sub-14.50 full-step singles (like a dozen or more) are from May and June. Does that mean progress?

This was a nice X-cross (on yellow) and I was not turning particularly fast to avoid lockups, so it could have been faster:

1. 13.98 B' U2 R B2 L' B' U' F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R'



cashis said:


> I did the ao50 per PLL thing again.
> I cant find the previous post, and I don't have it saved anywhere, but these are a whole lot faster. gj me. about half of my plls are consistently sub 1
> few comments
> t perm fast
> ...



I don't hate R-perms, I just hate N-perms and V-perm but I don't think I can even sub-2 most of my PLLs anyway. Some day I have to do something like this and check out for myself.

EDIT: Just as an example, I did like 10 V-perms with best time 2.61 and average around 3.2 
On the other hand a "good" perm: T-perm, best time 1.49, average around 2.2
I'm so slow...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 2, 2015)

So it wasn't just right when I got my cube back. My real global average on 7x7 appears to be 4:15 now. :c Losing 15 seconds bums me out, but that's what I get for not doing a single solve for 6 weeks, and not practicing it seriously in the couple months before that.


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2015)

23.35 OH Ao50, wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2015)

skewb wut
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.00
worst time: 10.77

current avg5: 7.69 (σ = 1.78)
best avg5: 5.22 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 8.10 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 6.22 (σ = 1.38)

current avg50: 7.50 (σ = 1.26)
best avg50: 6.98 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 7.26 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 7.26 (σ = 1.32)

session avg: 7.26 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 7.26


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 2, 2015)

1:45.22 PB 4x4 single with SS  Getting the Yuxin in the end of the summer


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 2, 2015)

OH:

15.41 U' R2 U' F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U R' U' L R' U L2 D' F D2 B2

y2
xxcross: U D' R' U' R U L F'
f2l3: U' L' U L U L' U' L
f2l4: U2 y L' U L
OLL: F U R U' R' F'
PLL: yperm

wat


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 2, 2015)

First solve on my Prof. Pyra in a LONG time.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 2, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> 6x6x6, Yau6, aoshi
> 
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 2:01.77
> ...


Not gonna lie, I would have been content with merely coming close to your avg12. But then I got my second sub2 out of nowhere (not PB; both have had PLL parity), and that instantly made everything better. 

best single: 1:59.07
best mo3: 2:06.30 (σ = 6.72)
best avg5: 2:10.35 (σ = 2.58)
best avg12: 2:13.63 (σ = 3.87)

2:11.23, 2:13.59, (2:26.94), 2:17.65, 2:10.95, 2:18.23, 2:11.23, 2:19.86, 2:12.37, 2:07.45, (1:59.07), 2:13.75

Anyway, nice times, and good to see you're using an Aoshi now.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 2, 2015)

2:29.06 6x6 single wat, 4th sub 2:30 gj


----------



## Torch (Jul 2, 2015)

11.72 ao12: 10.54, 12.79, 10.84, (14.13), 10.37, 13.77, 11.77, 9.97, 13.47, (9.23), 12.15, 11.49

I had a really good session, but I missed out on PB ao100 by 0.02.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 2, 2015)

Clock:
10.30 avg12 bj PB
10.92 avg50 too many dnfs lel still PB


----------



## giorgi (Jul 3, 2015)

5x5 avg of 5 PB 1:37.90


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2015)

Getting closer:

Average of 12: 11.38
1. 11.65 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U R' B U2 L2 B' L' D F R'
2. 10.89 B' U2 B' L2 F D2 B' U2 B R2 F' L' D L' U2 F2 D' B' U' L U2
3. (14.44) L D2 U2 R F2 L' U2 R' D2 R D2 B D2 F D' U2 F' L' R B' R2
4. 12.10 L U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 B2 D' R' F' D2 R2 U L2 F R D'
5. 10.27 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 U2 B' D F2 L' B D' L R U'
6. 11.35 U2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U B R' D2 L F' L2 F' L U F'
7. 11.35 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B' R' B2 D2 F' R D U B2 D2
8. 12.49 U2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L D R' D2 R F R' U' R2
9. 11.34 L2 B2 D2 F U2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B' D L D' B2 R F2 D2 L' R'
10. 11.80 F' R F2 U' D F' R' U2 L' B' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D'
11. 10.56 F' R2 F' R2 B D2 F' L2 B L2 F' R' U B' D2 U L U' F' U2 F2
12. (9.66) B R2 U' R' F2 U' R' D F R U2 R2 U2 L F2 B2 L' B2 U2 R'

Also 11.76 avg25, 12.10 avg50


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 3, 2015)

Wat 26.91 Mirrorblocks single!!
X-cross, fluent f2l, anisune, U-perm. 
Almost completely finished modding it, I just need to shape the torpedos (shoutout to Seppomania's tutorial )


----------



## Torch (Jul 3, 2015)

I timed an average of 20 for every PLL! Procedure was stackmat started with wrists, cube in hand at beginning and end.

Times:



Spoiler



Jb	1.3
Ja 1.47
T	1.54
Ra	1.76
Rb	1.7
Y	2.01
E	1.64
F	2.03
Aa	1.37
Ab	1.39
Nb	2.23
V	2.14
H	1.99
Gd	1.92
Z	2.15
Gc	2.17
Ua	1.47
Na	2.56
Gb	2.07
Ub	1.66
Ga 2.18


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 3, 2015)

1:12.11 5x5 Ao5!


----------



## cashis (Jul 3, 2015)

12.75 ao1000
1.33 standard deviation, is that good or bad?
can't wait for sub 12


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 3, 2015)

7.06 skewb ao50


----------



## Chree (Jul 3, 2015)

Beat my OH single after 5 months. Very easy cross. Pretty easy F2L. PLL skip.

14.92 : B U' B2 U' R D2 R' F2 L' U2 L' F2' U' L' F2 R2 D' L U2 L2 F2 L F'

The rest of the average was pretty sweet. Not PB, but better than I've been in a while.

Ao5: 19.33
Ao12: 21.34
Ao50: 22.62
Worst: 28.58


----------



## cashis (Jul 3, 2015)

first 4x4 solves in like 4 months, lol.
first 5 solves I do are very close to PB? I'm not really sure what my PB is. pretty good though for no practice in 4 months

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-2
avg of 5: 1:00.09

Time List:
1. 57.09 Rw Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 D Rw Uw F' Fw2 L2 Fw2 U2 L2 Fw R Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 B' R2 L B F2 D Uw B2 F2 D Uw' R2 D U' Fw' Uw D U2 L2 Rw' 
2. 1:02.90 U2 F2 Uw L2 U2 F L' Fw2 D' F' Fw L2 Fw' F L2 B' R' B' F' U L' Fw2 R2 Uw2 R' U F2 Fw2 Rw F2 B2 U2 D' Rw' Fw Rw L B Rw R 
3. (55.23) D2 U2 B2 F D F' Uw' B2 U' D2 Fw' U' Uw Rw L2 Fw2 R' L2 B' Uw2 R' Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 F2 D2 U2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 Rw' B R' D Uw' Rw2 Uw L2 
4. (1:19.54) R B' F2 L2 Rw U2 F2 R2 Rw D' Uw2 L2 Rw Uw2 F Uw2 D L' Rw F B L' U' L B' Fw2 R2 F L' Fw2 R Uw' R2 L2 D' B2 R U' B' D' 
5. 1:00.29 F2 L B' U' D L Uw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 L D' L B' R2 F U' Uw' L' U Rw2 L B2 Uw2 F Fw' Uw B' Uw' R2 F' U' Rw2 B' Uw D Rw Uw F R

ps I kinda forgot parity :/ I can only get it right like half of the time lol


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 3, 2015)

I finished a 7x7 AO100; the first 100 solves I did after getting my cube back. The average was 4:13.70, but my times are dropping. The first 50 were way slower than the second 50. I seem to be between 4:05-4:10 right now.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 3, 2015)

My 4x4 PB ao5 is now faster than my PB official average haha - 1:20.30

I switched from reduction/1 at a time edge pairing to Yau/3-2-3 and it's really nice. Broken all my PBs with it except single.

Edit: Oops just destroyed it - 1:17.34 
Slowly getting not slow


----------



## ottozing (Jul 3, 2015)

Did some VLS training (LL only scramble then sexy move). 246/250 correct 

3 of the DNF's were exactly the same mistake (R' U2 R U R2' F R F' R instead of sledge R U2 R' U' R U' R'), and the other one I did insert into R' U' F' U F R instead of F U R U' R' F'.

EDIT: If I got a no edge case I would do U R' F R F' U2 to set up a set with some edges since I'm not going to learn the dots.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 3, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> My 4x4 PB ao5 is now faster than my PB official average haha - 1:20.30
> 
> I switched from reduction/1 at a time edge pairing to Yau/3-2-3 and it's really nice. Broken all my PBs with it except single.
> 
> ...



Redux to Yau transition is really amazing how fast you can get fast. My official single (from March) is around 1:20, when I used redux, then I switched to Yau and averaged 1:05 in about 2 months.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2015)

Skewb PBs over the last few days:



Spoiler: 3.187 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-2
avg of 12: 3.187

Time List:
1. 3.379 L' U' L U R U' B' L' 
2. 2.608 U' B L' R L B U' R' B' 
3. 3.977 L' U' L B' R' U L' R' 
4. (4.844) L U' L' R' U L U' L R' 
5. 3.435 U' L' R' U' B R' L B U' 
6. 3.710 R' B' R' U B R L B' U' 
7. 3.147 B' U R' L' U B' U' L' 
8. 3.174 R' B' U R U' L U' L 
9. (1.885) R L' R L' B R' U' B U' 
10. 3.731 U B R L R' U L' B' 
11. 2.748 U R U L' U L B R' 
12. 1.964 U' B' U B' R' B R L'





Spoiler: 3.683 avg50, 3.812 avg100



*Bolded is 3.683 avg50.*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-3
avg of 100: 3.812

Time List:
1. 3.637 U' L' R L' U' L B' R' U 
2. 3.274 L R L' B L' B U' B 
3. 3.116 U' R' B L' U B' U' R L' 
4. 4.597 L' B L' B' R U' B R' U 
5. 4.176 R' U L' R U' B' R' L 
6. 3.803 U' R B' L' B L B' U L 
7. 3.709 L' U B' R B' L B U B 
8. 2.901 R L' R' L U L U' R L 
9. 3.787 B' R' U R' U B L' U 
10. 4.963 L U L' U B R U' R' 
11. 3.192 L' B' R' B' R' L' R' U' 
12. 4.228 B' U' B R' L' U L' R 
13. 3.955 L B R U R U' R' U' R' 
14. 3.702 U' L B' L B' R U B' 
15. 5.714 B U' R' L' U' R L' R 
16. 2.640 L R L' U' R' L U R' L 
17. 3.359 B R' L' B' L' B' L' U' B 
18. 6.542+ B' R' U L' U L B' U' R 
19. 3.936 U' L' R U' L' R B U' R' 
20. 4.363 U' L U' L B' L B R L' 
21. 3.336 R' B R' L' R' B' L U R' 
22. 4.116 L' R' L' B U B R' U 
23. 3.871 R U L' B R L' U' B' L' 
24. 4.002 B' U' R' B' U' B' U' L' 
25. (27.221) U' R' L' U B' R U' B' 
26. 3.897 U R U R' B' U' B L 
27. 2.714 B' R' L R' B' R L B L' 
28. 4.895 L R L B' L' U' B' L 
29. 2.566 B U R' U R L' B' R' 
30. 3.594 L' U' B U' L' B' R B' 
31. 3.903 U L' U' B U' L' B' L' 
32. 3.500 U' L' B U' R' U' R B' 
33. 2.752 B' U L' R L B' L B' 
34. 2.990 R' U' L B' U' B U' R' 
35. 4.308 R L' R U' R U' B' U 
36. (8.136) L B' R' L' R U' L' U' 
37. 3.336 L U R B' U R B R 
38. 3.392 R' L' B' U B U' R' U' L' 
39. 3.872 B L R' L' U B' U L 
40. 3.615 U L' B' L U' L U L 
41. 4.393 R' B' U B L B L' B 
42. 3.233 B U B' R B' R L' U L 
43. (2.534) U R' L R' B U' R B' L 
44. 2.780 R' L' R' U L U L U R 
45. 6.275 B U L R' U' L R B' L' 
46. 4.527 L' U' L B' R U R L' U 
47. (9.866+) R B' L R' L' U R B L' 
48. 4.169 B L' U' L U' B U' B' 
49. 3.537 R L B R' L U B' U' L' 
*50. 3.321 U' R' B' R' B U R' L 
51. 2.993 R B U' B' L B L U' 
52. 3.152 B R B R' L U' B L' R 
53. 3.967 L B R' B' R B' U L 
54. 4.741 B' U R L' R' B' U B' R 
55. 2.596 L' R' U B L' R L' U R' 
56. 3.462 U' R' L' U' L B' U' L U' 
57. (47.234) U' B' L U' R' L' U' R' 
58. 4.734 U' B L' R' L R' B' L 
59. (7.608) B' L B' U' B' L R B' 
60. 4.578 U R' B L R B' R B R' 
61. 3.058 U L B' L' U' R U' L 
62. 4.435 U B L' B' R' L' U L' R 
63. 4.220 U L' B R L' U' B U 
64. 4.496 U' R U' L' B' L' R L' 
65. 3.255 L' R L' U' B R U' R 
66. 3.155 B U' B R B' U' L' R 
67. 3.109 R' U B' R L R' B' R 
68. 3.898 B' U L U R' L B' R' U 
69. 4.270 R U' R' B L' U' R' B 
70. 3.413 R B' R B R' B L' R' B' 
71. 3.529 R' B' U R L' B L' U' L 
72. (1.656) B' R' U L U R B' R' 
73. 4.131 B R B' U B' U R L U 
74. (1.747) B' U B U L U' R L' R 
75. (2.445) B' R L R B' U' L' R 
76. 4.767 R' L B U' R' L' B U 
77. 5.651 R' L U' R L' R' B' R U' 
78. 2.876 L' U B U' B L R' U 
79. 3.945 U' R L' R' U R U' R 
80. 2.889 U' B L U B' R L' B' 
81. 3.446 U' L' U' B' U B' R' B U' 
82. 3.427 U R L B U R' B' L' 
83. 3.404 R' B U' R B' U L B 
84. 3.841 R' B L' U' L R' B' R L 
85. 3.158 B' U' R U' R U R L U' 
86. 4.027 L' B L B U R L' B L' 
87. 3.965 R L U' L' B L' U L' R 
88. 3.153 U' L' U' B U' R' B U 
89. 2.767 U' R U R' U R' U' L' 
90. 6.772 B U' B U L R' L U' 
91. 2.827 B R' U' L R B R' L' 
92. 3.474 B' U' L B U B' L B' R' 
93. 4.648 U' L U B R B R U' 
94. 3.607 R' U' R U' B R U B' 
95. 2.788 R U' L' B L B' U L B 
96. 3.580 B' U R U' B' R' B' R L' 
97. 5.441 R' B L R' B U' R B 
98. (2.253) U B R B' R' B R L U' 
99. 3.433 L' U' R U L' U' B' U *
100. 3.535 L' B R B U B L R


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 3, 2015)

New PB OH Ao5:

Average of 5: 23.04
1. (27.27) D2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L D R B' L R F R D' R' 
2. (20.10) U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' B' U F' R2 F2 U B2 
3. 24.23 D2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 B R2 F D2 F L' B' U' B R2 F R D' B2 L 
4. 20.67 U R2 L U F L' D B' U R2 F2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 
5. 24.22 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B U' R D F' R2 F2 L2 D2 R' 

Go Go sub 20!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 3, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Did some VLS training (LL only scramble then sexy move). 246/250 correct
> 
> 3 of the DNF's were exactly the same mistake (R' U2 R U R2' F R F' R instead of sledge R U2 R' U' R U' R'), and the other one I did insert into R' U' F' U F R instead of F U R U' R' F'.
> 
> EDIT: If I got a no edge case I would do U R' F R F' U2 to set up a set with some edges since I'm not going to learn the dots.



Wait how many VLS cases do you know?


----------



## imvelox (Jul 3, 2015)

Feliks 2:21.18 7x7 UWR single


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 3, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Feliks 2:21.18 7x7 UWR single



What?! Amaaazing!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 3, 2015)

PB SINGLE!!!!!! (wtf no sub 6....)

6.00

L' B U' B2 R' D2 B' L D B' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2

y' x'
D U' R' F R' B'
r2 U' r U2 M U r
M' U M U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 M

30 STM / 6.00 s = 5.0 TPS


----------



## EMI (Jul 3, 2015)

4x4 Average of 12, PB by .4 I believe.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-3
avg of 12: 34.20

Time List:
34.16, 33.58, 33.19, (31.02), 34.58, 34.12, (38.74), 33.09, 36.70, 31.94, 37.09, 33.54


----------



## cashis (Jul 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> PB SINGLE!!!!!! (wtf no sub 6....)
> 
> 6.00
> 
> ...


30 stm?
wat gg


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> 30 stm?
> wat gg



Thanks! ikr! CMLL skip and ridiculous blocks. coulve been like 25 stm and like 5.5 seconds if my LSE didnt suck (efficiency wise) and i didnt pause to recognize skip .

EDIT: 9.36 ao 12 in there too... i didnt even notice...


----------



## cashis (Jul 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thanks! ikr! CMLL skip and ridiculous blocks. coulve been like 25 stm and like 5.5 seconds if my LSE didnt suck (efficiency wise) and i didnt pause to recognize skip .



"CMLL skip is ultimate PB material" - either you or adam don't rememeber


----------



## TDM (Jul 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> "CMLL skip is ultimate PB material" - either you or adam don't rememeber


I don't like CMLL skips so much, they take me too long to recognise (I actually find O CMLLs some of the hardest to recognise since they look so similar ) and I usually pause quite a lot. Something like F sexy F' is probably faster for me.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> PB SINGLE!!!!!! (wtf no sub 6....)
> 
> 6.00
> 
> ...



GJ and that movecount tho


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> "CMLL skip is ultimate PB material" - either you or adam don't rememeber



no, no I dont... inside joke???



TDM said:


> I don't like CMLL skips so much, they take me too long to recognise (I actually find O CMLLs some of the hardest to recognise since they look so similar ) and I usually pause quite a lot. Something like F sexy F' is probably faster for me.



same! i said exactly this a few days ago!



Isaac Lai said:


> GJ and that movecount tho



thanks!

9.15 ao 12
9.48 ao 50


----------



## cashis (Jul 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no, no I dont... inside joke???



Adam said that someplace else about a week ago and here you are with PB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> Adam said that someplace else about a week ago and here you are with PB



wait maybe that was me....probably not though. all of my pb singles were with niklas or antiniklas until now...


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 3, 2015)

First actual session of OH. 
Rubik's cube one-handed
Jul 3, 2015 10:47:02 AM - 10:57:31 AM

Mean: 31.98
Average: 31.89
Best time: 24.65
Median: 32.06
Worst time: 40.16
Standard deviation: 4.27

Best average of 5: 30.18
7-11 - 27.68 32.47 (33.23) (24.65) 30.39

Best average of 12: 31.89
1-12 - (40.16) 31.64 34.07 34.12 28.95 38.39 27.68 32.47 33.23 (24.65) 30.39 27.95

1. 40.16 U L2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B' L F2 D L' B' D U2 R' B' U2
2. 31.64 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 F2 D B2 D F R2 F U' R' U B' F' R L'
3. 34.07 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B D2 F' U' L B U B' F' R'
4. 34.12 D2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 B U' R D B' F' R B D U R'
5. 28.95 U R2 D F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' R B' F' U' F' L2 B F R L2
6. 38.39 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B R2 L' B2 U F R2 U2 R2 F U'
7. 27.68 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 B' U F L' B2 F2 U' L U2 F2
8. 32.47 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R B L' D2 R D2 R2 D B2 D
9. 33.23 R2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B R' F L' F2 D2 F' R U B U'
10. 24.65 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L' D' F2 D R' F' L2 D B D'
11. 30.39 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' D' U B U' R2 L2 U' B' D'
12. 27.95 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F' L2 D F U2 F' U' R' D' F' U


----------



## TDM (Jul 3, 2015)

1:44.21 5x5 PB single. Lucky edge pairing.
Edit: was looking at the wrong thing and it's not PB, but it's still my second best time.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 3, 2015)

23.055 3x3 solve underwater!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 3, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Not gonna lie, I would have been content with merely coming close to your avg12. But then I got my second sub2 out of nowhere (not PB; both have had PLL parity), and that instantly made everything better.
> 
> best single: 1:59.07
> best mo3: 2:06.30 (σ = 6.72)
> ...



best single: 2:01:88
best mo3: 2:08.94 (σ = 6.26)
best avg5: 2:09.47 (σ = 5.37) (pb)
best avg12: 2:12.08 (σ = 4.76) (pb)

(2:01.88), 2:11.16, 2:13.79, 2:20.17, 2:03.46, 2:10.63, 2:15.85, 2:15.57, 2:10.24, 2:06.81, 2:13.11, (2:20.43)

Your mo3 is better than mine though. I lubed my aoshi a bit more it keeps feeling better each solve 

Any idea what you average for cross+centres btw? I think I average about 1:15 but I would like to get that down to at least sub 1:10.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 3, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Did some VLS training (LL only scramble then sexy move). 246/250 correct
> 
> 3 of the DNF's were exactly the same mistake (R' U2 R U R2' F R F' R instead of sledge R U2 R' U' R U' R'), and the other one I did insert into R' U' F' U F R instead of F U R U' R' F'.
> 
> EDIT: If I got a no edge case I would do U R' F R F' U2 to set up a set with some edges since I'm not going to learn the dots.


How much VLS do you know?


----------



## NeilH (Jul 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> PB SINGLE!!!!!! (wtf no sub 6....)
> 
> 6.00
> 
> ...



wat sub 6 pls


----------



## TDM (Jul 3, 2015)

(0.774), 0.853, 2.350, (2.645), 1.004 = 1.402
Second best 8-puzzle Ao5. PB is 1.344. Second solve had a bad mistake in too; I got 1.354 second attempt.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 4, 2015)

OH PB 24.28


----------



## Torch (Jul 4, 2015)

12.66 ao100. I'm hoping for a big breakthrough soon.

Times:



Spoiler



10.53, (10.50), 11.75, 11.56, 13.13, 12.23, 13.45, 11.96, 12.21, (10.09), 12.01, 11.84, (17.07), 11.85, 14.20, 15.70, 13.58, 12.24, 13.54, 12.64, 10.70, 12.04, (15.95), 12.74, 11.78, 15.38, 13.66, 13.75, 13.86, 12.13, (10.20), 14.99, 14.59, 11.67, 12.88, 13.55, (17.30), 13.15, 13.95, (10.05), 11.10, 14.68, 13.20, 13.40, 12.56, 11.83, 14.61, 11.99, 12.44, 10.61, 12.22, 12.60, 11.99, 13.15, 11.15, 13.69, 12.12, 13.18, 12.79, 14.84, 12.73, 12.63, 12.12, 12.63, 11.43, 12.49, 12.11, 12.94, 11.30, 14.97, 10.92, 10.56, 13.39, 13.17, 12.49, 13.95, 14.55, (16.05), 13.13, 12.54, 10.56, 12.07, 11.96, 13.11, 13.31, 14.52, 11.93, 14.27, 12.21, 11.12, 12.26, (17.27), 11.76, (9.66), 12.34, 12.84, 13.89, 10.73, 10.57, 10.75


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jul 4, 2015)

Megaminx 49.35 avg100


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 4, 2015)

Skewb 3.545 AO100, best in a while. I hate how inconsistent my skewb averages are, I'm still doubt i'm sub 3.75 though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 4, 2015)

why am i getting good at skewb
stats: (hide)
number of times: 165/165
best time: 3.35
worst time: 11.39

current avg5: 7.90 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 5.10 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 7.42 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 5.85 (σ = 0.70)

current avg50: 6.86 (σ = 1.41)
best avg50: 6.52 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 6.83 (σ = 1.33)
best avg100: 6.77 (σ = 1.29)

session avg: 6.82 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 6.86


----------



## posaidon0802 (Jul 4, 2015)

24.98 PB on 3x3. I am sub 35. Is that OK?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 4, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1012/events/2/rounds/1/results

GJ at last a sub-2 average


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Drew Brad's execution is starting to become as fast as the 'normal' one now.


----------



## EMI (Jul 4, 2015)

EMI said:


> Moar Square-1 PBs!
> 
> Average of 12: 11.62
> 11.11, (8.69), (15.06), 9.26, 12.94, 13.23, 10.82, 14.43, 12.21, 11.47, 10.06, 10.64
> ...



Minor improvement -
avg of 12: 11.57
13.64, (14.23), 11.30, 9.75, (8.59), 12.57, 12.23, 11.34, 9.98, 10.15, 12.83, 11.92

On cam though, will propably upload if I don't get anything better this WE.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 4, 2015)

Did OH ao50 in one sitting.
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-4
avg of 50: 45.89
Time List:
54.76, 54.24, 45.49, 42.69, 50.48, (35.16), 55.63, 48.76, 47.67, 43.82, 48.75, 36.87, 51.20, 41.74, 51.74, 53.97, 38.58, 45.10, 49.88, 41.94, 35.41, 38.71, 39.20, 48.73, (31.71), 41.96, 36.03, 49.89, (1:01.17), 44.94, 41.72, 46.35, 51.71, 46.40, 47.37, 55.20, 43.83, 37.87, (56.35), (1:01.31), 48.58, 45.31, 48.62, 36.41, 46.60, (32.19), 44.48, 39.29, 53.68, 47.64


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 4, 2015)

Jflysim pb. I average 22-ish. The picture says everything.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 4, 2015)

SUB-15!!!!!

Ao5: 12.89
Ao12: 13.52
Ao50: 14.35
Ao100: *14.61*

All PBs. Session included a 10.97 single, which is my 4th fastest time ever and 5th 10.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 4, 2015)

I haven't beaten my 3x3 PB for exactly one year...
Yay...


----------



## Carbon (Jul 4, 2015)

10.88 avg12 I need to finish learning full Pll, also 37.xx 4x4 mo3, and 1:25.73 5x5 meh single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 4, 2015)

not a cubing accomplishment, but in it was the hottest day in Germany since a long time I think, 41.7 degree celcius! I can't cube under so such conditions since I am not used to it xD 

but clock:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-4
avg of 5: 9.40

Time List:
1. 9.27 UR2- UL4- R2+ D6+ L4- ALL5+ y2 DR3- DL3- D2- L1+ DL UL 
2. (8.57) R5- D4- L1- ALL3+ y2 UR3- DR3- DL5+ UL6+ U1+ R5- D3- UL 
3. 9.38 UR6+ DR1+ DL2- U1- R2- D5+ L3+ ALL4- y2 UR1+ UL3- U3+ R5+ 
4. (14.10) DR4+ U2+ ALL6+ y2 UR5- DR2- DL3- UL5- U5- R4- D2+ L5- DR UL 
5. 9.56 UR2- DR3+ DL4+ UL4- U2+ R4- D3+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 DR5- UL4- R3- UR


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 4, 2015)

Gabriel Pereira Campanha 29.92 Official With feet mean


----------



## cashis (Jul 4, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Did OH ao50 in one sitting.
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-4
> avg of 50: 45.89
> Time List:
> 54.76, 54.24, 45.49, 42.69, 50.48, (35.16), 55.63, 48.76, 47.67, 43.82, 48.75, 36.87, 51.20, 41.74, 51.74, 53.97, 38.58, 45.10, 49.88, 41.94, 35.41, 38.71, 39.20, 48.73, (31.71), 41.96, 36.03, 49.89, (1:01.17), 44.94, 41.72, 46.35, 51.71, 46.40, 47.37, 55.20, 43.83, 37.87, (56.35), (1:01.31), 48.58, 45.31, 48.62, 36.41, 46.60, (32.19), 44.48, 39.29, 53.68, 47.64


Do you Roux OH?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2015)

13.97 Roux OH (no table abuse)

U' D F2 B' L U F U D B D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' 

FB: y U R r U' x R2 U2 F'
SB: R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U R U R'
CMLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
LSE: U M' U2 M' U' U2 M2 U2


EDIT: 21.36 avg5, 22.54 avg12, 23.93 avg100


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 4, 2015)

avg of 5: 7.51

Time List:
1. 6.99 U2 L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 F U' R2 D2 R' B D2 U' F2 R F' 
2. 7.19 B L2 F' L' B R U2 D' L' D' B2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 
3. (10.01) F2 L2 D2 L B' U' R D' F' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 L B2 L' U2 F2 R' 
4. 8.35 U2 L D2 R D2 B2 R B2 R D' F2 U' F U B' D B' L R 
5. (6.29) B2 D2 B' L' F2 U D' F2 B' U D2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2

PB Ao5 for 3x3. First counting 6!


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 4, 2015)

54.27 Feet single, 1st sub-1 and beat my last pb of 1:06.xx by over 10 seconds


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2015)

3.145 clock sim single
4.788 clock sim avg12


----------



## Aussie (Jul 4, 2015)

Finally got another 6x6 PB! 

*2:35.96* single, *2:43.35* Mean of 3 and a *2:50.45* Average of 5!

Although that was great, I think there is a larger accomplishment that needs to be recognized.

I exploded my entire 6x6. Every single piece was out of the puzzle. My Dad spent 3 hours and 30 minutes putting it back together. That's the real accomplishment.

*Edit:* Just noticed my 6x6 Mo3 is better then my previous PB.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 4, 2015)

almost learned full pll the only remaining ones are g(b) and g(d)


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 5, 2015)

cashis said:


> Do you Roux OH?


yes :3


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yuussssssss, first BLD sub-1:20 

(1:15.099) R' F R L' D' R' D2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F L' Rw'

I also got a 1:09 fail by two twisted corners (I didn't see them in the memo) :/ 

Maybe I'll get into this. I also want to polish up my MBLD to make sure that I can go for 9 next week.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 5, 2015)

Carbon said:


> 10.88 avg12 I need to finish learning full Pll, also 37.xx 4x4 mo3, and 1:25.73 5x5 meh single



How are you that fast without full pll?


----------



## qaz (Jul 5, 2015)

helicopter cube: 51.67, 54.59, 46.65, 50.37, 59.59, (1:19.89), 47.98, *41.57, (39.27), 48.10, 49.78, 45.29* = 49.56 ao12 (*44.99 ao5*)

also first sub-40 single, cool


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 5, 2015)

Got some nice official accomplisments this weekend!
- First sub-13 3x3 average! (Unfortunately no sub-12 single or average, I had a rough time with nerves and tiredness...)
- First official 3x3 BLD success! Sup-5, but hey it's still a success!
-6th in canada for Clock average with a sub-14 average! (Mostly because hardly anyone in canada does clock XD)


It's a shame I can't say I got a low 30 fewest moves solve because I didn't write the solution down properly.... maybe next year


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 5, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> How are you that fast without full pll?



Well you don't know how many PLLs he hasn't learnt. If he has like 2 that he needs to learn it is not impossible.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 5, 2015)

qaz said:


> helicopter cube: 51.67, 54.59, 46.65, 50.37, 59.59, (1:19.89), 47.98, *41.57, (39.27), 48.10, 49.78, 45.29* = 49.56 ao12 (*44.99 ao5*)
> 
> also first sub-40 single, cool



That is crazy. Brief description of method?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2015)

qaz said:


> helicopter cube: 51.67, 54.59, 46.65, 50.37, 59.59, (1:19.89), 47.98, *41.57, (39.27), 48.10, 49.78, 45.29* = 49.56 ao12 (*44.99 ao5*)
> 
> also first sub-40 single, cool



Oh dayum the last time I tried I got 1:30ish
Have you timed solves with jumbling too?


----------



## qaz (Jul 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh dayum the last time I tried I got 1:30ish
> Have you timed solves with jumbling too?



I've stuck to non-jumbling so far since there's no scrambler for it and it's waaay more confusing, but some people in this thread (from a few years ago) experimented with it, I'm not sure how fast they got though. This is also where I got the general method and some algs.



XTowncuber said:


> That is crazy. Brief description of method?



It's not very complicated tbh, basically a LBL approach:
- build a face on D (just 4 centers)
- form triads of a D-layer corner + its 2 other corresponding centers
then for last layer:
- CO - very easy, algs are 2.5 moves on average (can be done pretty much intuitively anyway)
- CP - 9 algs, average ~9 moves but are pretty easy to remember (whole step can just be done with j-perm too, which is just (UF UB) UL (UF UB))
- LL centers - done using 3 algs + setup moves

I can go more into depth if anyone's interested - I think qqwref's got even faster times using basically the same method as well.


----------



## Carbon (Jul 5, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> How are you that fast without full pll?



I only dont know G and N perms, and my f2l and cross is around 5-8 seconds, I also spam tps


----------



## cashis (Jul 5, 2015)

Carbon said:


> I only dont know G and N perms, and my f2l and cross is around 5-8 seconds, I also spam tps



I only learned V perm a few days ago. Also, learn the G perms, they aren't that bad


----------



## qqwref (Jul 5, 2015)

qaz said:


> helicopter cube: 51.67, 54.59, 46.65, 50.37, 59.59, (1:19.89), 47.98, *41.57, (39.27), 48.10, 49.78, 45.29* = 49.56 ao12 (*44.99 ao5*)
> 
> also first sub-40 single, cool


Nice, congrats  See if you can cut two or so seconds off for UWR.


----------



## qaz (Jul 5, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Nice, congrats  See if you can cut two or so seconds off for UWR.



Thanks  Hopefully I can find something to improve, those UWRs are pretty tough.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 5, 2015)

12.76 PB ao5

1. (10.47)
2. 14.71
3. 11.37 
4. (15.76)
5. 12.19

Bj counting 14 but still PB anyway. Also the 10.47 is a non-lucky PB.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2015)

4:54.86, 5:01.94, 4:58.56, 5:05.15, 4:55.56, (4:54.84), 5:08.94, (5:32.19), 5:03.03, 4:55.90, 5:04.43, 5:11.09 = 5:01.95 7x7 avg12

Not PB, but very consistent for me. The last solve would've been sub 5 if I didn't get a pop during PLL


----------



## EMI (Jul 5, 2015)

Why don't you just film some solves? People will find it hard to believe these times if you don't at least upload a *decent* average. Like, 1.7 average of 12 should be easy for you.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 5, 2015)

6:27.19 6 sided megaminx ball single lol, if practised, it could be sub 3 easily. What is UWR btw?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 5, 2015)

woah. Never even heard of you. Looks like my UWRs are finally done with. Nice average!


----------



## United Thought (Jul 5, 2015)

444 PBs:

Mo3: 54.43 = 58.38, 53.96, 50.95
Ao5: 56.49 = (50.95), 58.63, 58.67, (1:00.77), 52.17
Ao12: 58.03 = 58.38, 53.96, (50.95), 58.63, 58.67, 1:00.77, 52.17, 1:00.05, 1:02.97, (1:03.58), 57.62, 57.11

+ 2 session means of: 1:00.71(32), 1:00.*09*(37)

still not sub1.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 5, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> woah. Never even heard of you. Looks like my UWRs are finally done with. Nice average!



He has also had 2 official sub 2 solves ever. I wouldn't be so quick to believe a 1.49 average but I'm guessing you just don't want to seem like a prick


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 5, 2015)

Pedro da Silva 5x5 53.01 SAR single + he improved SAR avg 3 Times in 3 rounds lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 5, 2015)

This seems sort of realistic, because look at this:
37. (0.715) * U F' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
This can be solved in 5 moves:
U' (prepare green/yellow/red corner for insertion)
R U' (setup corner)
B (place green/white/orange corner in its spot)
R' (finish insertion of corner, LL skip)

However, what if all scrambles are similar?
43. 1.862 * U' F' U R' F2 U F U2 R' U2 
After playing around, I couldn't find a really easy first layer solution, or an LL skip. 

What I think makes these believable is the fact that the fast times have easy solutions, and the slower times don't.

Edit: The amount of LL skips might be suspiciously high, but there is a chance of it happening, and it isn't like 1 in 100,000,000,000,000 or something. The chance might be in the range of say, getting an LL skip at a competition. The odds of that are .03% in one round, .06% in two rounds, .10% in three rounds, and .13% in four rounds. Do we accuse people who get LL skips at competitions of cheating? I haven't worked it out, but getting several last layer skips on 2x2 (1/162, or about 0.6%, for each one) may be a comparable chance given 50 solves.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 5, 2015)

Even though there are many reasons to say that this is fake, I think I am willing to believe you. Two rounds of 2x2 three months ago is nothing to go by. After all, a 2.5x average is possible even for people who know full EG if the scrambles are bad.

On that note, do you know full EG?


----------



## G2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

amazing


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 5, 2015)

This guy also claims he has a 1.6 avg 100 with his slowest time being a 2.2..... I do t k o what to believe here


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 5, 2015)

Just get a decent video up, I'm sure your progress and times are possible, to me it's hard to believe but it's also partly jealously that you could get slow->UWRs so quickly


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> He has also had 2 official sub 2 solves ever. I wouldn't be so quick to believe a 1.49 average but I'm guessing you just don't want to seem like a prick



Yeah I noticed. Didn't want to just assume it was fake and start a war.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 5, 2015)

eh its believable for me

gj


----------



## qaz (Jul 5, 2015)

helicopter cube UWRs I guess:

32.72 DF DL FL UB UF BL DR FL UB UF FR BL UF FL UB DR UF BR DL FL DB UL BR DL BL DB UL BR DR UF UB DF DL DR UL UR FR DF DB FL 


Spoiler



UWR was 34.00, I got 34.36 and 34.75 before this. Very irritating 
reconstruction:
z2
DL //face
UR UF UR UF FR UF FR //corner
y' FR UR UF UR FR //corner
y' FR UR y' UL FR //corner
y UL UF UR UF UR FR //corner
UL UR //CO
y2 UL UR UB UL UR //CP
y UF FR UR FR UF FR UR FR y UR FR UF FR UR FR UF FR //centers


(41.01), 41.50, 44.71, (48.23), 43.90 = 43.37
(40.87), 57.76, 45.10, (59.44), 41.01, 41.50, 44.71, 48.23, 43.90, 46.96, 50.75, 40.87 = 46.08
also 53.81 ao100


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 5, 2015)

I believe this. I better start practicing lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Thanks! I know, i'm not famous because my official avg isn't that great (2.50) but i've only been on two competitions...
> 
> But both sub2s were done at the same competitions and that was some months ago when i wasn't sub2
> 
> ...



Or even better, Lucas. He got his first sub2 single at the same comp he got 1.88 average (I had 2 or 3 sub2s before my 1.69).

EDIT: But I do wonder, is this stackmat?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 5, 2015)

Do we at least know these were done with stackmat and not keyboard?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 5, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Antonie, i can't remember that i got that... But anyway, i'll try to get a decent avg12 up, but i'm not at home from tomorrow to 15.7 so i won't be able to record some solves
> I know full EG and LEG-1.



Woah GJ. Even if you can't get a good average, can you film anyway? I love seeing 1 looks and stuff like that. Even if you had a bad average, post it; I would enjoy seeing Full EG and LEG being used. It would be cool.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-5
solves/total: 3/3

single
best: 3:18.40
worst: 3:59.91

mean of 3
current: 3:37.35 (σ = 20.99)
best: 3:37.35 (σ = 20.99)

Average: 3:33.76 (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 3:37.35

Time List:
1. 3:33.76 Fw' Dw 3Uw 3Fw D2 3Fw U Lw U Rw2 R2 U' L 3Uw' L2 B2 Dw2 3Rw 3Uw B' 3Fw R B' L' F' D' F' Lw' U Lw2 B 3Uw' Uw' B Fw' D' Dw2 L' U 3Rw' F2 Bw2 R' U' 3Fw D 3Rw2 Lw' U2 F D L' B' Rw2 Dw Rw Fw' L 3Fw' Lw' L' Bw Uw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw 3Rw' R Fw' F' Rw2 Lw2 3Fw2 R B2 3Uw' Lw' D Fw' Uw 
2. 3:18.40 Lw 3Rw L2 U2 L' F' Uw' Bw Dw Uw2 F' Lw Rw Bw 3Rw' U B' Bw F2 Rw' Fw 3Fw' 3Uw' D' U2 3Rw Lw2 Uw2 3Uw R' L' 3Uw2 D2 Dw Uw L' D' L2 D' 3Rw Uw2 D2 R F2 3Rw2 3Uw' D' 3Rw' Uw Fw' Lw' L2 Bw2 3Fw2 L' Lw' Fw U' Uw2 Dw' Lw 3Fw' B L2 3Uw' Bw' Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' B Uw' F2 Lw' Dw' Fw' Bw' D2 Fw L' U' 
3. 3:59.91 3Fw2 D 3Fw U' Bw R' 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw' D2 U' Lw' D2 B2 R2 Bw' F Lw F' Uw Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 D' R Dw2 Uw' 3Fw Bw Dw' F2 U Fw' Dw2 Bw2 U' 3Fw B2 Uw' F2 U' Fw2 3Uw' D' B2 3Uw Dw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Rw' B2 L' Bw2 Lw L R' Dw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw' Rw' Lw2 R 3Uw2 L Dw D2 Fw2 3Uw L R2 U2 L' Dw Fw' F' Bw


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 5, 2015)

Woah 36.50 OH Ao5 with 5/5 ZBLL, no H subset which is 33% of my 2H ZBLLs I know. Can believe I am not getting OH amnesia with ZBLL. Feeling OH right now. 

EDIT: 23.73 OH PB with ZBLL side sune.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Holy what when did this happen
PB avg12: 10.38
1. 10.47 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -2)/(-5, 0) 
2. (9.20) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(5, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4) 
3. 9.95 (-2, 6)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(2, -4) 
4. 9.74 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0) 
5. (12.48) (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/ 
6. 10.00 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/ 
7. 10.34 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -1)/(1, 0) 
8. 11.40 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -3) 
9. 10.53 (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
10. 10.98 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/ 
11. 10.98 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
12. 9.43 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, -2)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 5, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Holy what when did this happen
> PB avg12: 10.38
> 1. 10.47 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -2)/(-5, 0)
> 2. (9.20) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(5, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)
> ...


Wat... Is this UWR? If so, congrats! And very nice consistency


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 5, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat... Is this UWR? If so, congrats! And very nice consistency



Nah, UWR is 9.84


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 5, 2015)

4.96 single, 7.36 ao12, 7.80 ao50


----------



## EMI (Jul 5, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Or even better, Lucas. He got his first sub2 single at the same comp he got 1.88 average (I had 2 or 3 sub2s before my 1.69).
> 
> EDIT: But I do wonder, is this stackmat?



I asked him once and he said it was all stackmat


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 5, 2015)

Greg + Ciaran team 6x6x6 BLD 32:42.71

I'm literally never ever doing that again.

edit(from Ciaran): I'm making him do 7x7 tomorrow


----------



## tikicubing (Jul 5, 2015)

i got a sub 30 average.  such a good accomplishment


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 5, 2015)

Learned 12 more ZBLLS! What better thing to do on a 16 hour flight Lolz
70/494 ZBLLs


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jul 5, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> I know full EG and LEG-1.


:O, Someone else who uses LEG-1.


----------



## Chree (Jul 5, 2015)

So I'm having a really great 4x4 session, right? My PB Ao100 is 53.42... and after 80 solves I'm hovering around 52.00... DESPITE having a DNF. (stopped the timer before I noticed PLL Parity).

Solve #81: Pop. 2:59. The Ao81 is now 53.78. And I want to die.
Finally got a sub50 Ao12 though: 49.45.


The next day, yesterday. If at first you don't succeed...

Single: 40.15
Ao5: 45.82 (PB, -1.64)
Ao12: 47.95 (PB -1.50)
Ao100: 53.03 (PB -0.39)

Not as good, overall, as friday's session was looking. But I like the new PBs. Lots of mistakes, which some caffeine and shock oil coulda fixed.


----------



## notfeliks (Jul 6, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> :O, Someone else who uses LEG-1.



Your signature makes this very amusing.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 6, 2015)

http://gyazo.com/06556bea0cff6466c0400f7e40b4a2fe pb Ao5


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 6, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> http://gyazo.com/06556bea0cff6466c0400f7e40b4a2fe pb Ao5



UWR for longest time ever on cstimer? but gj though. finally sub adam. u gotta stahp man. ur making ross jealous.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 6, 2015)

Turning up on that 3x3:

Average of 5: 6.64


Spoiler



1. 6.30 D F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 B' R' F' U R' U F D'
2. (7.43) B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 R' D' U F L2 R F R D' L
3. 6.87 F2 R2 B2 D2 L R U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D B' U R2 B' D' R B' D' B
4. (6.10) F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F' U2 R U B2 F U2 F U' B' D2 R'
5. 6.76 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' R2 D' R2 F' U2 R D' U2 R2


Average of 12: 7.15


Spoiler



1. 7.68 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 D F2 D' R' U2 B' F D' F' D2 U L
2. 7.06 B2 U R2 D F' D F' U2 B' R U2 D2 B2 R L2 U2 D2 F2 L' B2
3. 6.30 D F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 B' R' F' U R' U F D'
4. 7.43 B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 R' D' U F L2 R F R D' L
5. 6.87 F2 R2 B2 D2 L R U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D B' U R2 B' D' R B' D' B
6. (6.10) F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F' U2 R U B2 F U2 F U' B' D2 R'
7. 6.76 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' R2 D' R2 F' U2 R D' U2 R2
8. 7.30 R2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 U' B' D2 F' L R U' R' D' L'
9. (9.63) R2 U' B' L' D' L2 F' L F' R B D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 U'
10. 6.45 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B F2 D2 L R2 B2 U F D2 F R' F
11. 7.76 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R' D F' D2 U L U2 B' F
12. 7.90 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 L B' F L R B2 D B R B


Average of 100: 7.90


Spoiler



1. 7.64 F' R' D2 L' U' D B D2 L2 B' U' L2 U R2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2
2. 7.86 R2 U2 L' U' F' D B' R' D' B' U2 B2 R F2 R B2 L U2 L2 D2 L'
3. 7.39 L' U2 R F2 D2 F2 L R B2 U2 R F' R' D2 U2 F2 U R' F2 D B
4. 8.42 D2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L' B2 R F2 U' F' D2 L U' L
5. 9.39 R' F2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 D' L' U L2 U' R' D' L2 B' U2
6. 7.97 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 L' F R2 U F' R' B F' R' B
7. 7.20 D' F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R B2 F' D U' B D F2 D U
8. 7.92 U2 L B2 D' F' L F2 B' L B D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 D' R2 L2 D F2
9. 6.60 B' D2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 F L2 B2 F' U' R' U' L' D B2 R U' B2 F'
10. 9.31 U' R F2 U B D B' R' F B' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 F2
11. 9.52 R' F2 L2 U F2 D L2 F B R' D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 L'
12. 6.75 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 R' B' U2 F' R' D L' R D' R2
13. 9.42 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 B' L' F' R' D' F' L B2
14. 8.46 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 B' F D' F' R B2 D' L2 B' F L F2
15. 7.14 U' L B2 L2 B R' L2 B R B2 U B2 R2 U D' R2 B2 D R2 U
16. 8.66 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' U R F D' F U2 R' B2
17. 7.42 L B2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 L' B2 D' B' R2 D' R U' F' U' B
18. 9.00 U B D' R F B U D2 R' D R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R U2 F2 R
19. 8.01 U B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R' U F U B' U' R2 U' B2 U2
20. 7.87 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 D' U2 F' L R D' L R2 B2 U' F' R'
21. 7.18 B2 L' B D2 L U' F' R F B' L2 F2 B2 U' D' F2 D R2 L2 B2 L2
22. 7.98 R D2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 L D2 L2 F' D2 U' F2 U B' U2 R' D2 B2
23. 7.92 D2 R B2 L' D' L F' U2 R' B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' U2
24. 8.06 B2 U' L' D F2 L' B R' U2 F B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D B2
25. 6.81 R' L2 F' R' U B U' R2 D2 L D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' D
26. (5.64) D' R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' D2 L F' L' R2 D B R U
27. 7.41 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 D F' U R2 B' U2 B' L D U2
28. 8.39 B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F D' B' R' B' L' R' F2 D' U'
29. 7.63 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' L' B2 L B2 R' F2 L' D F'
30. 8.42 B2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 F R D' B' D' B U R2 D2 B2 U'
31. 8.64 U' L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R B L B' D R F U' L2
32. 8.14 L D2 B' D2 R2 D F2 L D' R B D2 F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2
33. 8.54 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D R2 F' L2 B' R U' F D2 R2 D R2
34. 8.67 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F R' U2 B' D' L' D2 F2 D' R'
35. 8.87 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U B D' U2 L F D' B2 D2 L
36. 6.98 F2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' U2 F D' L2 U B2 L' U
37. 8.16 L' B2 R B2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F D' L U F2 L2 B' R2 D' F2
38. 6.58 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R U F L' D2 L2 U' L2 U F'
39. 6.52 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 R' F2 D F' U' L D' U' B U
40. 8.50 U' R U' B2 D' R2 B' R B2 L B U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 D2
41. 7.30 U D F' D F2 D' R U' F2 B R B2 U F2 U L2 U R2 U2 R2 L2
42. 8.22 U2 F2 L2 U D2 L U' D' B R B D2 L2 U2 D2 B U2 R2 F2
43. 8.80 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 U R2 F' D' F2 U' R' D' L' B' L' U'
44. 7.82 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 R F2 L D L' B L' U2 R F'
45. 6.45 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L D2 B U B2 D2 R' U2 B F2
46. 6.98 F L D2 L U' D' R' U' D2 R' B2 R' L2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 D2
47. 9.03 L B2 R U2 F2 L B2 L D2 L2 B2 D F D' L' B R2 U' L' F D
48. 9.62 F' U R' L F U R D B' L2 F2 L B2 L F2 L D2 R D2 L
49. 7.84 L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' F D2 F L' D U2 F D' F2 R2
50. 8.31 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R D' L B' U F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2
51. 6.81 D2 F U' F2 R2 U L U2 B U R2 D' L2 U2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2
52. (11.18) B U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 U' F2 R U2 L' U B' U
53. 8.79 F2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R B L B2 L2 B' F' D' F' U2
54. 7.97 R2 F' U2 B' F' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 D B2 L' R D L' R U B' F'
55. 7.93 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 F' R' D2 U2 F2 U' F' L' F U2
56. 8.11 L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L D' L2 D' L2 D' B U F' R'
57. 7.68 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 D F2 D' R' U2 B' F D' F' D2 U L
58. 7.06 B2 U R2 D F' D F' U2 B' R U2 D2 B2 R L2 U2 D2 F2 L' B2
59. (6.30) D F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 B' R' F' U R' U F D'
60. 7.43 B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 R' D' U F L2 R F R D' L
61. 6.87 F2 R2 B2 D2 L R U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D B' U R2 B' D' R B' D' B
62. (6.10) F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F' U2 R U B2 F U2 F U' B' D2 R'
63. 6.76 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' R2 D' R2 F' U2 R D' U2 R2
64. 7.30 R2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 U' B' D2 F' L R U' R' D' L'
65. 9.63 R2 U' B' L' D' L2 F' L F' R B D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 U'
66. 6.45 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B F2 D2 L R2 B2 U F D2 F R' F
67. 7.76 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R' D F' D2 U L U2 B' F
68. 7.90 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 L B' F L R B2 D B R B
69. 7.71 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U B' U' F R U F' D2 F2 D2 F2
70. 8.27 U R2 U' L2 D L' D F U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 D2 B2 L' U2
71. 8.25 L' B2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R U B L' R2 B2 D2 U' F' L' U2
72. 8.57 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L F2 D2 L2 F D' U2 F2 R' F
73. 8.47 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F L2 F D2 F D B2 D' F L R B L' U'
74. (5.45) L2 U' B2 L2 F' U' F2 D R' B D2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L2 U2 D2 F2
75. 7.78 R' D2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B D' F2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 L2
76. 7.79 R' B U2 F' D' R2 U' R B2 R' F2 R B2 L' D2 L D2
77. 8.31 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B' D' F R B' L2 B U' L' F2
78. 7.46 D L2 F' D B D L' B2 D' R B2 L' B2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 U2 L
79. 7.30 F2 R L' B' D2 B2 U F' D R2 U2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2
80. (10.82) F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R D F L' U B' L R D' U'
81. (10.46) U2 D' F' D2 F L F B L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B'
82. 6.55 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F R D F U B2 D' R D2 B2 L F
83. 9.13 F2 U F' B' D2 F2 D' L F' D R L F2 L D2 R F2 R2 F2 L B2
84. 6.42 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 D' L U B R2 U2 R U F2 U
85. 7.30 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U R' B R D2 L2 B2 R' B' D R
86. 8.11 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R D U2 L F R2 D' B2 F' L2 U2
87. 8.78 R B' U D2 F R2 B' L2 B R' L F2 B2 U2 L' U2 D2 R' B2 L
88. 6.62 U F2 R U' D2 R B' U' L2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 B U2 F' L2 F'
89. (9.98) L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D' B' U' R' F L B2 L U2 L2
90. (10.38) D2 B2 L2 R B2 U2 R B2 R' B2 R2 U' L2 B' L R2 B2 D B D2 L2
91. (6.30) L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 B' R' U2 L F R' B' F2 U
92. 6.92 F' R' U B2 R D2 B' D' L U' R2 L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F L2 F R2
93. 9.33 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 L' B2 D U' R F' R' D L B' U
94. 6.65 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U L' B2 D B' F2 L' F' U L2 F D'
95. 8.30 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R' F R' F' L U2 R2 B2 U' R
96. 7.51 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 R B U L' B' U B' D' B2
97. 7.80 U F2 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F L B D F2 U2 L' F' L' R
98. 9.66 B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' R U2 B' L F L' F U' R' D' B F'
99. 8.17 L' D2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' F' R2 D L' U F R' B F' L2
100. 7.66 R2 D L2 D B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U B' L D2 F U L2 F2 L B2 R


----------



## cashis (Jul 6, 2015)

um, what? hey, Andrew, youre sub 8.
wow, motivation


----------



## tx789 (Jul 6, 2015)

PB mean of 100 is in this session

Mean: 16.989
Average: 16.987
Best time: 11.104
Median: 16.758
Worst time: 23.538
Standard deviation: 2.293

Best average of 5: 14.374
46-50 - 14.701 13.396 (17.176) 15.027 (12.658)

Best average of 12: 15.039
220-231 - (12.606) 14.955 13.661 18.885 14.915 13.217 16.222 14.602 (19.378) 13.748 16.392 13.794

Best Mean of 100: 16.508



Spoiler



1. 20.824 B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U L D U B' U L' F2 D L F' D
2. 15.626 D' B2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' D B R F2 D B2 R B2 D2 U'
3. 16.441 U F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' L' B' L F D R' B2 F U2 L U
4. 19.381 R2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 L2 U' R D' L B2 R2 B' R'
5. 15.402 L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L' D' R F U F L2 U B' D'
6. 14.001 U F2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B R' D2 F' D B' F D2 B2 D
7. 16.687 D2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B' D' R2 L' D2 B U' L' U' F U2
8. 19.537 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F' U2 B R' L2 U2 B' F' D' B'
9. 18.773 F2 D' R2 U R2 U B2 D' U2 L2 D' L B R' B2 D2 U R' U B' R2
10. 23.468 B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D R B' U' L2 D' L' B' R2 L2 U2
11. 18.487 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 B' F D' B2 U2 R U2 B F' R U'
12. 18.689 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 L' B' D F2 R L' F R U2 B'
13. 19.154 D U B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R L' B' L2 F' R' F2 D B U L2
14. 15.250 D F2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' F' L' F U2 B' R U R2
15. 15.905 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B U B2 R' B2 L2 F L' F2 U'
16. 20.951 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B' D2 F' R U L' D B' R' F L2
17. 17.099 B2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 U R2 U' B R U2 B2 L' B L2 D' U' B
18. 20.462 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D' U B' R2 U' B D L D2 R U B' U'
19. 15.034 B2 D F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F D' F2 D2 F R U F2 L D
20. 16.706 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U B F2 R L U F D' R2 D L
21. 17.091 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D L B' R L2 U B' U F2 U' B2 L2
22. 19.994 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' L' B' F' D' U2 L D2 L2 U2
23. 17.610 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' F R2 L2 F' U' L' B' R' D L F
24. 14.088 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D B' U' L D2 U' L' B L' B D'
25. 20.742 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B' F L' U R' D2 R B U2 F2 U2
26. 18.441 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U F L F' D U' R' D2 L F2 U2
27. 21.108 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 U R B' R U' F2 R2 U F U2 L'
28. 18.980 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' L' U R' D' F2 L' B U2
29. 17.713 D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R B' U' L U2 B U F U R2 D'
30. 15.089 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 F' U2 L' F2 D' U B' L' F R2 U
31. 14.892 R2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F L2 D' F' R' U' B' D F'
32. 19.908 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' F' U2 F2 R L2 F2 D' L' B2
33. 16.281 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L D2 B2 U' L' D L U' B' D'
34. 21.643 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' F' D' L' D' B F' U R2 D2 F2
35. 15.519 U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F U L2 D R2 L F U R L2
36. 13.341 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U B2 L' F2 D' L' D2 U L' B F U
37. 17.533 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F L' U2 B2 U2 R D' U L D'
38. 17.724 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B R D R' F U' L' F' R' F' D
39. 18.204 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L B' F' R' D B' U F D2 U2
40. 20.425 L2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L F D B' D R' L2 B' D2 B U2
41. 16.621 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 L' U B' R D B U' F' U2 L'
42. 14.937 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 L' B' U2 R' D R2 D2 L B' R2 U
43. 18.590 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 U R F' L2 B' L F2 U L' U' R
44. 19.611 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' R' F2 U R' F' R' D' R2 B' R2 U'
45. 12.982 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 R' F' R' U' F2 R F' U2
46. 14.701 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U L2 U' L' D R B' R U B2 R2 D2
47. 13.396 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B R' D' U' R' D2 R2 B' L D'
48. 17.176 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B L' F' U B2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 L
49. 15.027 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 F' L' D' B' D F2 L2 F' R D2 U
50. 12.658 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L' F' U L F2 U' B' R2 D' U
51. 15.535 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B U R' B2 U2 L D2 B' F2 D2 U'
52. 16.319 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B' D' R' F' L' U2 L' D' R L' U'
53. 17.100 B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' U L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 R' F U' F2 U'
54. 18.407 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 U L D U' F U' F L'
55. 17.926 L2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 U' F2 R' D' U' L' F' D2 B' U F R' U2
56. 15.005 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B R' U' F' L' U2 B L D U'
57. 13.925 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' B R2 U R' F' R U B F2 D2
58. 18.873 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L F U2 F' D R' B' F U2
59. 17.656 F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 F' R' F L' B2 F2 U' B' U2 F U'
60. 16.351 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' R B' R B2 R U' R L' F2 L2
61. 15.949 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 L' F' U' F' L2 B' R' D F' D2 U2
62. 17.159 D' B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B' D F L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L'
63. 17.486 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' F' L' F R2 D' L' D2 L B' D R'
64. 16.428 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 D' B U2 B R B L' D' U B2
65. 15.293 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F' D F2 L F U2 B' U2 B2 L
66. 18.389 D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 R' F2 L2 U B' L' B' F' D' B2
67. 16.934 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R L2 B' R' B2 F D' U2 R' F2
68. 16.594 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D R' U2 F' D2 R B D2 L D' F2 U2
69. 17.358 F2 U' F2 U L2 D' U R2 L2 U' L2 B R B2 R2 L2 U' R' F' U L'
70. 16.112 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' R' L D B' F D B' R2 F R U'
71. 20.045 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U L B L D' F' L F2 R B' D' U2
72. 15.899 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F R2 U R' D' B2 F' D2 U' B
73. 15.639 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 R U2 B2 D' R' B L B2 U'
74. 18.735 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U F2 R U2 F' R' B D' R2 D2 L' B2 D'
75. 20.795 R2 D B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U L' B U' R F L U F' U L2 U2
76. 16.335 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 R D L' B' D2 U' R' B R L2
77. 21.387 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F R D F' D2 U' B' R U R2
78. 20.467 F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 U F2 L D' R2 L F' R D' U' B' L D2
79. 16.091 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 D R U' B L U2 B' F D2 B
80. 21.540 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D' U' B2 R2 D' R F2 U' L B' U2 F D' B R'
81. 14.723 R2 L2 F2 R2 D U L2 U' B2 L2 B' D' L2 U' L2 F2 R F L' D U'
82. 20.152 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D R2 L2 F2 D' R F' R2 U' L' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' D
83. 15.986 R2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 B R' U' L' D2 R2 L D
84. 23.538 U B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F L B2 R' B' U' R' B R' F' L'
85. 15.541 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B' R F D2 B U B2 U2 R' U2
86. 16.758 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 U' B U2 F R F2 U' F L' F L2 U
87. 16.926 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B' L2 D B R U B U2 R' D
88. 13.755 D F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D F' D' L' B' R' L' U B' F' D'
89. 14.292 L2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 L B2 F2 U' L' F' R2 L U F2
90. 19.482 F2 D U2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' B U R' L' F2 D' F D R2 B2 D'
91. 14.781 B2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D F2 L R2 F' U2 B' L2 D B' F U2 R'
92. 14.297 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U R' B D R2 F2 D' L' U B L'
93. 12.315 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' L' B' D B' F' L U' R' U2 F2 U
94. 14.880 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R F2 U' F' D L U' B D'
95. 17.174 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B L F D U B' U' L U' F'
96. 18.681 U L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L' U R L B2 U' B' F2 D' U'
97. 18.862 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B' R F R' D L F' U' B R2
98. 18.413 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U R F' U R2 B' L D' R' U2 B2 U'
99. 19.082 F2 D L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F' R' B L D' L' F2 U R' B' U2
100. 14.814 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 D' L' B2 L' B' F' D L D F R' U2
101. 11.975 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' R' U' B2 R2 D' F U' R L' F
102. 20.151 F2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F' R2 L2 F' U' L F' U2 F R D2
103. 16.649 F2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R B D2 L B2 F' R2 F2 D R' U'
104. 19.068 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 U L' B L2 B R' U R' B2 D R' U2
105. 16.348 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F U L' B' R L' F' D' L2 B F' U'
106. 18.265 D F2 U R2 D F2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 F' L F' D L U L' F U2
107. 17.213 R2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U B' F U' L2 D R2 L' B2 U2
108. 15.818 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L' F' D R2 L F2 D' R' L' U'
109. 18.185 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B' L' B' U L2 F' U L' F' R U'
110. 17.080 F2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B F L U' B2 L F R' D2 F' D'
111. 18.725 U2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D' R' F' L D' U' R D L2 D' B D2
112. 16.114 D' L2 D F2 D' U2 B2 D U2 L2 U F' R' B2 U' B F2 D2 F' R B2 L
113. 18.678 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B' R' F U' R D' L2 F' R' D' U'
114. 14.480 B2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D L' F R' B2 L F D' L' F' L2
115. 14.809 R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L B D2 U' B2 R' B U' L D2
116. 21.910 R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U B' L2 D U' L' F' L2 U2 L2 F U'
117. 17.028 L2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 U B2 D2 L F' U R' B D' R B F' L F2 U2
118. 16.542 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' U B' D U2 R' F' R D L' U'
119. 14.175 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B F2 R D F' D2 F' L U R L
120. 17.442 R2 L2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R L2 U' B' U R' B2 D' L D
121. 17.060 U' F2 U R2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D' F2 L' B F2 U B R D'
122. 17.601 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L' B' F' U2 B2 U F D' R' B
123. 15.943 B2 U B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R' F' R2 B' F2 U' R2 L' B D
124. 16.828 D F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F' L' F2 L2 D2 U L2 F' D' F' L'
125. 18.281 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U' F U B2 U B D2 R2 U' R'
126. 13.979 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L' B' R D2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B
127. 16.672 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 U B U' L2 U' R B' R U'
128. 19.059 R2 B2 D U F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L B R2 L2 D R2 F' D U B2 L
129. 19.449 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' B' R' L F2 D R' L' D' F2 D' U'
130. 19.273 L2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 D F' D F U' F2 R' B U2 F2 R'
131. 21.982 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U F' R D2 F' U B' L B2 R2 D'
132. 14.142 D B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 F2 R' F D2 R B' F R' L' B' D2 U'
133. 19.802 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F' L B' R' F2 L D' F' L F'
134. 15.589 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' D2 U' F' R D F2 L' D B U'
135. 13.484 B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' U' L D2 F' R F D' B2 F' R' L'
136. 19.414 U L2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 L D' B' F2 U F2 U' F
137. 19.738 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' U' R2 D' F2 U' B R B R2 B' D' U F L2 U'
138. 15.011 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B U B2 U2 F U' R2 F R'
139. 16.855 R2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' U' R2 D' R' U2 B' R F R2 B2 F D2 U2
140. 17.921 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R' D F' L' U B' R2 D' U2 R'
141. 14.768 R2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' R' U B2 U2 B' D F' D L' F'
142. 15.227 D' U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R' F2 D B' U' B' F2 U R' U2
143. 18.265 B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 D' U2 F' R' B F2 D R B2 D' F2 R2 U2
144. 15.851 D2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U R' D F R' B R' F' L2 F2 D'
145. 16.122 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R' D2 F L' U' B2 R2 U2 R D'
146. 17.058 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R' D L2 D2 L2 F' L' U2 B F D'
147. 17.713 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 U B' R2 U2 L F' L2 D2 F2 R' U2
148. 16.746 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F' B2 D' B' R2 U B2 R' U2 B' R2 U'
149. 14.634 B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D F D U F D2 R2 L D B2 L' D
150. 16.048 B2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 B D' L' F R' F2 U R' L D' U'
151. 18.732 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' F L U' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U' B'
152. 13.527 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U B F2 R2 B2 D R L2 B L D2
153. 16.293 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 L' U' R U L' D2 B F' R D2 U2
154. 15.342 B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 L D2 R2 B U L F D' R2 U' R2
155. 21.702 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D R2 B R' D F' U' F R2 L' D' F2 D2
156. 15.067 R2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 R' L D' L' F' L B F2 D F' R2 U2
157. 14.515 D R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B' D2 L B2 F' R' D' R2 L' B R'
158. 14.825 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' D2 F R D2 R' F2 L2 B' L2 U'
159. 16.323 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D F D2 B' U' F R' L B' R B U'
160. 15.045 D2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D R B2 R2 L D' B2 R' U2
161. 19.731 U2 B2 D R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U B' F U' R' D2 F U2 L B U2
162. 19.219 D' F2 R2 D R2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U' F R' U B' R' F R U L2 B2
163. 16.553 D R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 F2 R' B' L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' D B' R
164. 14.255 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' L B D U2 F L' D B U' L' U2
165. 18.444 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D F D' U' L U' F' U B R' D F2
166. 16.758 D R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B' D' F L B2 F2 D' F R F2 U'
167. 16.361 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' L U' B2 F L B' L D F U
168. 16.588 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' B L' B R' U2 L2 F R' U2
169. 16.904 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F' U B F U2 B2 L' F L' D' F'
170. 21.129 D2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L' B' U R' F' L' D' F2 L2 F' D
171. 19.721 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B D2 L U' F U2 R L' D2 U'
172. 22.532 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U2 F R F' R' U2 L D' F' R2 D'
173. 15.336 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D F L D F D' L D' F' U' R U
174. 19.782 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R' F2 L B D R2 U' B L2 B2 F'
175. 15.168 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' R F R B L' B2 D L' U' L2 U'
176. 13.449 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D U R' F' D L2 U L2 B2 D L D' U2
177. 12.138 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 F R L2 F2 U' F U R2 B' L' U'
178. 18.302 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' F D' R' B' R U' L B2 R' U L2
179. 19.694 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' L B U F' U2 R F D L2 U
180. 17.500 U2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' R U2 F' U' B F R F2 L' D' R'
181. 18.400 F2 U' L2 D F2 U L2 D U2 F2 U' L' B L2 U' F' D' L2 F' L U'
182. 16.373 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D F' U' B' D R' B D' U' L2 F'
183. 16.746 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U' F' R2 B' R' D2 R' U' R2 L'
184. 19.019 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 R F D B D2 R2 B R' U' L U'
185. 17.414 D' U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F' D L' F' D2 B F' D2 R L
186. 17.379 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 U R U' R2 F L' B2 D' F' D B' F
187. 17.488 R2 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B U2 F D F L U' R2 D R
188. 17.424 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 F' R2 F R F' U B R L2 D' L'
189. 17.466 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U B2 D2 R' D R' U B2 F R D' R F' U'
190. 17.217 R2 U L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 U' B2 L U R' F R' D' B F2 L2 U2
191. 20.094 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B U L' U2 F2 U B' R' F D'
192. 20.649 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 L' D2 B' F2 D2 L' F2 D R' U2
193. 19.828 R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U B2 D' U2 R L2 D2 B L' U L2 F R F D'
194. 11.104 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D B' U L2 F R D2 U B R' D' U'
195. 13.763 F2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 R U2 L D2 B' D F' R' B L' U'
196. 14.599 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D L2 D' R' D' L' B2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2
197. 18.916 U' F2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F R2 L U R' D U2 R' B' D U'
198. 20.879 D B2 U B2 R2 D U R2 F2 U' L U2 R' B' D' U B2 D' F' D2
199. 20.248 D' U R2 L2 U L2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R' D F D2 B' F2 D2 L' U R2 U
200. 12.257 R2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D U2 F2 R' F' R' U' B2 U'
201. 17.132 R2 L2 U' B2 D U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R' F' D' F2 D2 F' U B D2 R'
202. 14.089 D U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D L D2 L2 D R2 L2 B' R' U
203. 20.242 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' B R2 B R U L D B' D' U
204. 16.135 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 B U F' D' F L B U2 L D
205. 14.919 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' F R' D F2 L2 B U R B2 U
206. 18.722 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 B U2 R' U R' D' R2 U'
207. 17.046 L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L D U R' U2 F U' L2 B D2
208. 16.640 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' U2 F2 D' L' U L D' U
209. 14.883 U F2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 D' R' F2 R2 F R U' B R2 L D'
210. 16.851 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R' B L' B U2 L' D' U F' D'
211. 17.687 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D L U2 B2 R D' F R U R2 D' U
212. 12.995 R2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 L' B F' D' L2 U F2 U B D'
213. 16.504 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L' D' F' R D' F2 R2 B2 D' F
214. 15.907 D' R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D L R2 U' L' F' U F' L' B D2
215. 16.274 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L F2 L' U L' B L2 B2 F'
216. 17.566 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' D' R L2 F' R' U2 F R' F' U2
217. 15.594 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B' U R' D2 F' D' B' D' U' L2 U
218. 19.336 U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 L2 D F' L2 F' R' B D R2 F' L2 U'
219. 17.421 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U L F' U2 R2 F' R2 F' D B L
220. 12.606 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' F' L2 U2 L' D F' L B U2
221. 14.955 D F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L D R2 F D2 B R' D' U' R D2
222. 13.661 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' B' L B' D B' D U R'
223. 18.885 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D U2 B2 L' B2 R B U F U B2 L D2
224. 14.915 U' L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R F D2 B D' L D2 F
225. 13.217 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R B2 F L B2 R' D' F2 U2 B'
226. 16.222 F2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B D' R' F' L D' R L2 F2 R'
227. 14.602 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D' B' R2 F2 D L' D' L2 D2 B2 L'
228. 19.378 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L U' B' F D' L U2 F' L2 B2 U2
229. 13.748 R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 R' D' F' L' U R D' B D2 B
230. 16.392 B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' F U' L2 F2 L' B' D' B2 D2 R2
231. 13.794 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 D' U F2 L2 D' B' L2 D L' U L' B' F R D
232. 16.477 L2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B D2 B U' F' D' R' D R2 L'
233. 21.150 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L B F' R' B L' U2 B2 R2 F'
234. 15.241 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 R D2 U F2 R' L F' U F L U2
235. 16.550 U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 F' R F R2 D' B L2 D R2 L' U'
236. 15.859 R2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 D U L F' D U' R2 D R' U' F' D
237. 15.862 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U F2 R2 B' U' R' D' R' F L' B' F' L' U
238. 17.327 B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 D2 F' L2 D' R2 D2 F U' L' F2 D'
239. 17.780 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D F R F2 U2 B D L U B2 F L
240. 16.500 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' U B U F' L' D' F R' B2 U2
241. 16.598 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 F' L' B' D' U F' D F L' D2
242. 18.983 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 B F2 R' F2 U B2 F D2 F2 U'
243. 17.023 D' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 R F L D U2 F' L U2 L2 U2
244. 14.530 R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 F R2 L' B' R L2 U B' U' L' D
245. 17.907 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' B2 L U2 L2 D B2 U2 L U B'
246. 12.466 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U F' L U' F2 R' B' L2 U2 B2 R2
247. 19.974 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 B U F L2 D U2 L B' R' U L2
248. 16.574 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 U R2 B2 U R F2 R' B R B2 D U B R
249. 15.351 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L2 U B' R2 D2 R' B D2 F2 U' L F
250. 17.310 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U B U' B2 D2 F D R' U2 L' B L'
251. 20.164 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F R2 B' D' L' B F2 L' F2 L2
252. 17.501 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U F2 R L B D' R' L' U F' U2 R
253. 16.251 R2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 R' U' R2 U B U L D2 U' F U2
254. 16.849 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U B2 U R' F L D' R' B' R U' F' D2
255. 17.578 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D R2 U2 L B2 L' U L' F' D U B F' U2
256. 19.887 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' U B U2 L' U F2 D U2 R2 B' R' U'
257. 15.585 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U L2 B' R' B' U B' F' D' F D2 L U'
258. 16.089 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' R' L' D B2 U' L2 D' L' U'
259. 16.104 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D U L' D2 U2 F D2 R' L2 F2 L2 U'
260. 16.538 R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 R' F L F2 L2 D R D U L'
261. 21.789 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U R2 U F2 U F' U' B L' D2 B' L2 D' U' R D
262. 16.142 B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D' B D2 B D' B U B2 R B2 U
263. 16.189 D F2 U2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 B R L2 F L D' B L' D2
264. 12.490 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B' R2 U B' R B' R2 U F' U2
265. 18.874 D R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 U L D B2 D' B F D' B2 F2 L2 U2
266. 15.662 U' R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B U' L' B' D U' R' L' D L'
267. 17.023 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 R F L D2 R U B R F2 R2
268. 14.900 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L B D2 R2 D B U' L2 U2 L
269. 16.192 D' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 L' D R L' B D2 U B' R D' U2
270. 17.839 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U B R F R2 U R' D' B R F'
271. 16.400 D' F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F R F' D2 U2 F R D' B L2 D
272. 12.061 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L F' R U2 R' B2 D R2 D' U2
273. 15.096 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' R B' U R2 D' B2 D U'
274. 14.220 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D' F' L D2 B' L2 F2 D R U R'
275. 15.396 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D U F2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 L U L2 B L' B' F2 R2 U'
276. 17.198 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U B2 L2 U' R2 B D2 R D U2 R' D2 R2 U' B2
277. 16.599 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R' F' D' L U R D2 L' B F L2
278. 20.256 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D' U' F2 L2 B L U R' D F' U R B' U
279. 18.758 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 R' F' D F R' F2 R F L' D' U'
280. 18.725 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 R' D R D' L' F U2 B F' U
281. 16.911 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 B D2 B' R' U' B F' D2 R2 L' U'
282. 16.186 L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D U L2 B2 U B' D2 F' D' R' B' R U' F L D
283. 13.500 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B D2 U' R' F L' U' L' F2 L2 D
284. 11.661 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 U' B' L B D2 B' U F' R' D' F2 D
285. 17.465 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F' D U' B' L' F2 L' U' B2 F' U
286. 19.099 U B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B L U2 B D R U R L
287. 13.866 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' L B' F2 U2 B2 R U2 R
288. 19.025 D' B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 B R U R2 U F L2 U F2 L' U'
289. 19.328 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D' B R2 D B F L' D B2 R L' U'
290. 16.307 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 D B2 U F L2 F' R F' D B' U2 L' U
291. 20.673 D L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L' U' R' L' B' L' F U' L2 B'
292. 16.513 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R F2 D' B' D2 F' R2 D2 R' D' U
293. 16.365 F2 D R2 D' L2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U' L B2 U B' D2 B2 U2 R' D' B' U'
294. 20.412 D' L2 D L2 U L2 D L2 D' B2 D R' F L D' B' R2 B R' L2 U
295. 17.971 L2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' F R' D' F2 U F U
296. 17.786 D' B2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B R2 D R' D' U R2 D B' F
297. 16.216 U R2 U' B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' F L B' R B2 F' R2 D R' U'
298. 16.706 B2 D L2 D U F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R B' F U B' R2 L' F2 U R' U'
299. 16.982 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U' B' U F' R F L' D' B D2 B' L'
300. 16.287 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' L2 B2 F L' B' U' F


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 6, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> However, what if all scrambles are similar?
> 43. 1.862 * U' F' U R' F2 U F U2 R' U2
> After playing around, I couldn't find a really easy first layer solution, or an LL skip.
> 
> What I think makes these believable is the fact that the fast times have easy solutions, and the slower times don't.


Fast time have easy solution and slower ones don't? What kind of world is this, but more seriously:
43. 1.862 * U' F' U R' F2 U F U2 R' U2 
y2
R2 U' R // Face
F' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' // EG-1

or 
z2 y'
L2 U' L' // Face
F R' F' R U R' F' R2 U R' // EG-1

Both fast solutions, that are easy to one look. Also, keep in mind when you say there are a lot of easy/LL skip scrambles that fast 2x2ers do a lot of solves, like hundreds a day, so their PBs will contain their a disproportionate amount of fast solves/lol scrambles. I'm not saying I completely trust him, but nothing here looks particularly suspicious. Give him a few more official trys and a chance to upload a video.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> UWR for longest time ever on cstimer? but gj though. finally sub adam. u gotta stahp man. ur making ross jealous.



I once left cstimer running for more than 50 hours, but then accidentally closed the tab


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 6, 2015)

lolwat 
1. 11.96 D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F D F2 D U L2 U L' D' F2 
first 11.xx OH single ever. PLL skip


----------



## imvelox (Jul 6, 2015)

1:46.97 6x6 single DP
Started OP at 1:33 ._.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 6, 2015)

3x3 single 8.92, first sub-10 wat. OLL skip, took several attempts to reconstruct.

D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 R B2 F R U2 R D' U' L2

y' //inspection
L2 F' L' U' R' U' R L' U' L R U2 R //Xcross + probably stupid second pair control
U' R' U' R (y U') L' U L //F2L-2
U2 R U' R' (y U') L' U' L //F2L-3
U R U' R' (y' U2) R' U' R //F2L-4 + OLL skip
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' //PLL


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2015)

Mega PBs: 2:35.76, 2:28.47, *2:08.85*, 2:31.38, 2:25.98 = 2:22.07 Mo3, 2:28.61 Ao5. Single is NL PB.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 6, 2015)

best avg5 since a while  sorry, I lost the scrambles somehow 

Average of 5: 8.729
1. 8.629 
2. 8.569 
3. 8.990 
4. (8.151) 
5. (11.122)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 6, 2015)

skewb
cool
stats: (hide)
number of times: 161/161
best time: 2.32
worst time: 10.45

current avg5: 8.04 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 5.20 (σ = 2.08)

current avg12: 6.70 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 6.02 (σ = 0.84)

current avg50: 7.13 (σ = 1.25)
best avg50: 6.69 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 6.91 (σ = 1.20)
best avg100: 6.74 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 6.86 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 6.85


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 6, 2015)

Andrew Ricci said:


> Turning up on that 3x3:
> 
> Average of 5: 6.64
> 
> ...



wow. It would be really nice to see a video of your solves.


----------



## KevinG (Jul 6, 2015)

Broke some official PBs last weekend:

3x3 8.74 single/ 9.43 tied pb average

2x2 1.94 average (still not great...)
I was stupid and missed a 5 move solution aswell....

3BLD 4:29 single

3x3 OH average 16.07 and 12.50 single. My goal was sub 19... yeah 

Pyraminx 3.51 single and 4.04 average. Really happy about the average 

Skewb 2.79 single and 4.13 average 
2:48 6x6 single

Pretty successful competition 




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-7
avg of 12: 7.38

Time List:
1. 7.64 B2 L' B' R2 D B' L2 F' L' D2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 
2. 7.50 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F U F' R' F' L' D B2 F' R' 
3. 6.95 F D' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B D L2 D L2 B U L' 
4. 6.81 L2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B D2 R2 D F2 D R' U' L D L' R B' 
5. 7.27 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R' F' L' U L2 U R' D2 B' U 
6. 7.77 U D' B' D' F' L U F U F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' 
7. 7.42 D F2 R2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 B U R U2 F L R2 D' B' R' 
8. 8.00 R' F2 R' F2 U2 L R' D2 F2 D2 U' R B D2 L2 R2 D L2 B' F2 
9. 7.07 L R2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 R B' L2 R2 D2 R F D' U B' D2 
10. (6.24) U2 R F2 R U2 R F2 R D2 R' U2 F' L2 D2 L' U R D' R F 
11. (11.19) L2 F2 L' F' R' U' L' B2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 
12. 7.35 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R F' U2 L2 B R U' L' D U2

WUT. 6.24 is OLL skip.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 6, 2015)

3x3: I DID IT; FINALLY!!!!!! SUB10, easily one of my best cubing accomplishments, took 1.5 years to get there 

avg100: 9.97 PB; former pb was 10.37 wtf
avg50: 9.93, solves 39-89
avg12: 9.25 PB, previous was 9.56 wtf
avg5, 8.88 not bad



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-6
avg of 100: 9.97

Time List:
1. 8.87 B D' R' F' D' R F D' R2 F R2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L 
2. 9.89 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 B U R D' L D' L D' R2 
3. 8.84 L F R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F D F' U R U' F U2 R2 
4. (8.43) F' R2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D U2 L2 U B' L B L D F R F L' 
5. 8.92 U F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U B D2 F' L2 U R' B F' R' 
6. 9.85 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B' L2 R' F D2 U' F2 L U 
7. 9.79 D' F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 L B' L' R' D2 F' U2 R U' R 
8. 9.70 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L R' F R' D L' B' L2 R2 
9. 8.67 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F R' U B2 D2 L2 D B2 R U' 
10. 9.59 U' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U L' D' B' L' U L U2 L' D2 U 
11. (12.47) B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 R' D F D' U2 F R2 F R 
12. (8.42) D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 L' D' B F2 U' R2 F U2 R' B' 
13. 10.00 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B R U' B L2 B2 F R F2 D 
14. 11.80 F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B U' B2 F2 R U R' F' D R2 
15. 8.80 U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 R U L F D R F L' R 
16. 10.73 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L' D2 R D2 B' L R D L2 
17. 10.67 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' D' L' D' R2 F2 L' B' F R U2 
18. (7.91) F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F' L2 B L' B L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 
19. 10.06 B R2 D' L F R2 D R' B' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 
20. 11.85 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R D' R' B L2 B D2 L' U' R' 
21. 9.23 D' B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 U F' D2 B' D' F R' B' U' 
22. 11.18 F2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 R B2 D' L2 B D R U' F 
23. 9.58 B2 R' B R2 B' L B' D' R U' F' L2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B 
24. 10.05 R2 B D2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L' U L' F' R' D2 U R2 B L' 
25. 10.59 F2 D L U2 F R' F B2 D U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B R2 B' L2 D2 F 
26. (12.74) U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 B L' U' F2 R2 F R' B' R D' 
27. 10.55 F' U2 D2 B L' D F2 L' F2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D R2 D F' 
28. (11.93) R B2 L B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' U' F2 R' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 
29. 10.47 F' U L2 D R2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 B' D' B2 L' R B F D2 L' 
30. 11.21 D F U B U' R U2 B U' F2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 D2 B R2 B' R2 
31. (7.53) U2 L D R L2 F L2 U R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R' L2 D2 B' 
32. 9.53 U2 B D2 F' L2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 F' D' R D R' D' B' U F2 R 
33. 9.71 D2 L R2 F2 L F2 R' F2 U2 F R2 B2 F D R2 D' L B 
34. 10.54 B L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 F' U L' U2 R2 B' R2 D R D2 
35. 10.67 R' B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' B L' R2 D' R2 B F U' B2 
36. 10.77 U L D2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 U' B2 L' B' L2 R D R F 
37. 9.32 R2 D R' L' U' L B R' B2 L' F L2 U2 R2 F B2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' 
38. (12.03) U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B' U B U F D L B' R' U' 
39. 8.58 L2 F2 B U' D' F B' R U2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 F L2 U2 D' 
40. 9.86 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' R' B L B2 F L2 R D' U' F2 
41. 10.52 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U R2 F' D' R B' F' R U' R' F2 L B' 
42. 9.80 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B D F L' U' F2 
43. 10.28 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' R U2 R' U' F' D U2 B' D2 U B' F' 
44. 9.63 B' D2 R F2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 L' D2 R D' F2 U' B' F2 R' B F' 
45. 9.59 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D U L2 D L U F U' B' U' L D F2 R' U 
46. 9.76 L' D2 F U' B R' F' R D R' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 
47. 8.88 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F L' B2 D' R' F2 D F' U2 L' F' 
48. 11.17 F' R2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 U' B U2 R2 F L' U' B U2 F2 
49. 9.15 R B2 D2 L U2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 L D' U2 F' U B2 L' D2 R2 B2 
50. 8.95 B2 R' F' L2 U B' U2 F U' F2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 B D2 B U2 B 
51. 11.56 R F B R2 L B' R2 D' R F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R 
52. 9.72 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F' U2 L2 D L' B' L' U' R U 
53. 8.87 U2 F' R2 B2 F U2 L2 B2 F' U L' R' U' L2 D2 U F' L' 
54. 11.80 R' F' R2 L' U F2 R B L2 U' R L U2 F2 B2 L U2 D2 F2 R L2 
55. (11.86) L2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R U F' D B2 U2 B' U' B' F 
56. 9.56 L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F' L' B' L' R F2 U' L2 D B2 F' 
57. 9.25 U R' D2 F2 B' R2 L2 D' F L2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 B' 
58. 8.68 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' D' F' D' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' 
59. 8.90 B2 R D B D R F L U' F U2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B 
60. 9.80 R2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L B D' L' B' L2 R' U2 L B' 
61. 11.60 D2 L' B2 L U2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 L' F D2 L' B2 L2 F D' L B2 
62. 8.45 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F' R' B R' D' B L R D2 B 
63. 9.49 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' B R2 B2 L U B2 U L' U2 
64. 11.28 L2 F2 U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F R' U' F2 L2 R' D' F2 D' L 
65. 11.38 B' F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 R' F L' D' R D' L D2 
66. 9.96 R U L2 F' R' L B L' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' R' 
67. 11.15 U' D2 F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L D R' F L F' D U2 R' 
68. 10.96 R D F' L' B2 R B2 R2 D R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 L' 
69. 10.94 L F2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 F R2 D' R' F R' D2 F L2 R' D2 
70. 9.91 F' L2 F R2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B L F D' R' B2 F D' F' L' U 
71. 9.94 R' D F2 L' F' L U B D' F' U2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 
72. 9.61 D B2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' F' L' D B2 L D R2 B' L D' 
73. 10.50 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L F D U2 L2 B F' D' B2 
74. 9.91 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D F' U B' U2 B' L D2 U2 
75. 9.18 R D L B2 L2 F D2 R B L R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 
76. 9.48 F R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 L' F D U' F' U2 B' R2 F 
77. 10.01+ B2 U2 L' R' F2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 R2 D F2 L U' L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' 
78. 9.66 D' L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R D B U' L' R2 F' D B' U' 
79. 9.84 R2 D2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F D R2 D2 B' D' L' U' 
80. 11.02 B L B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 R U' L' F' U B2 R2 F' U2 
81. 9.04 F' B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L' U' L U B' F' U L D2 
82. 11.17 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' R U' F D' R' B' R F L R U2 
83. 10.57 B D' L F' B' R U' B D2 F U R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 
84. 10.08 D2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U F D' R2 D' B L B' D' L' 
85. 9.54 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U R B2 D' F D' B F D' L' 
86. 8.80 F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 F' U B' L' B2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 
87. 9.28 F' R F B' R2 U' R' L D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D R2 U2 F' 
88. 8.98 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 L' R2 U R U2 R2 U' F' L' D' L 
89. 10.85 D L2 U' R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D' L D' R' D B L U' R' B U2 L2 
90. 10.12 U F B U' F R2 F2 D F D2 R B2 R' L' D2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 D 
91. 10.21 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B R B R U' F L2 B' L 
92. 10.00 L D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' B' L R' U' F2 L2 
93. 9.49 L' B' R2 B2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 U' L' R2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 
94. 9.55 D2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D R2 F L' B L D2 F2 U R2 B2 U' 
95. 10.18 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U B2 U2 R' U' F2 R B F' L B' L D' 
96. 9.47 R L B2 U' B R2 D R U D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B 
97. 9.84 R' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 R' B2 D F' R' D2 U B2 U 
98. 9.69 L U' L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D U R B2 L D' U F' D' F' R2 
99. (8.35) F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U L' F L2 R' D2 L' U R F2 
100. 10.41 B' R' U2 R B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R U2 B2 D' F L2 F R B U'



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-6
avg of 12: 9.25

Time List:
1. 8.87 B D' R' F' D' R F D' R2 F R2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L 
2. 9.89 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 B U R D' L D' L D' R2 
3. 8.84 L F R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F D F' U R U' F U2 R2 
4. 8.43 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D U2 L2 U B' L B L D F R F L' 
5. 8.92 U F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U B D2 F' L2 U R' B F' R' 
6. 9.85 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B' L2 R' F D2 U' F2 L U 
7. 9.79 D' F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 L B' L' R' D2 F' U2 R U' R 
8. 9.70 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L R' F R' D L' B' L2 R2 
9. 8.67 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F R' U B2 D2 L2 D B2 R U' 
10. 9.59 U' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U L' D' B' L' U L U2 L' D2 U 
11. (12.47) B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 R' D F D' U2 F R2 F R 
12. (8.42) D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 L' D' B F2 U' R2 F U2 R' B'


----------



## Username (Jul 6, 2015)

avg of 5: 7.41

Time List:
1. 7.78 L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B' R' B2 L U' R U2 
2. 7.25 B2 L' F D2 R2 U2 D F L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 
3. (10.10) F U2 B2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 F L2 R B2 D' L F' D' B R2 F2 L2 
4. (7.02) L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 F' D' U2 L' B' F' R' 
5. 7.19 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 L' U2 F2 U R' F U B F U2 L' U

Last two were PLL skips, haven't looked a head this well ever. Meiying is also a pretty good cube (also not even PB cuz lolao5 years ago)

also got 8.71 ao12 PB


----------



## imvelox (Jul 6, 2015)

1:52.68 6x6 mo3 and 2:39.14 7x7 mo3

Cool non-practicing helps


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 6, 2015)

clock pb avg100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-6
avg of 100: 10.93

Time List:
1. (7.68) UR6+ UL5+ U5- y2 UR6+ UL1- U2- D1+ L1+ UR DL 
2. 11.52 UR4- DL2+ U5+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 DR4+ DL6+ UL6+ U4- R2+ L1+ UR UL 
3. 10.77 UR2- DR3- DL1+ UL3+ U3+ R4- D5+ ALL6+ y2 DR5- R6+ D4+ L5+ DL 
4. 11.85 UR1+ DR5- DL1- U2- R4+ D2+ L2+ ALL4- y2 UR2- UL4- R1- D4+ UR DR 
5. 11.07 UR4+ DR3+ UL6+ D3- L3- ALL4- y2 UR2- DR4- DL2+ L6+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 
6. 11.19 UR1+ DR2- DL2+ UL5+ R4- L1+ ALL5+ y2 UR5- DL5+ U4- R6+ D5+ DR DL UL 
7. 9.66 UR4+ DR1+ U3+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 DR6+ UL5- R2+ D3- L3- 
8. 9.83 UR3+ U1- R4+ D4- L5- y2 UR6+ DR5- DL6+ UL5- D3- ALL2- UR DL 
9. 10.97 UR4+ UL4+ R2+ D3- ALL5+ y2 DR1- DL1- UL2+ U2+ R3- D5- UR DR DL UL 
10. 11.66 UR3- DR4- DL4- UL4- U1- R6+ D5- L1+ ALL5- y2 UL3- D3+ DL UL 
11. 9.97 UR1+ DR1+ UL2+ U6+ R3- D5+ L6+ y2 UR1+ DL5+ U2+ R3- DL 
12. (DNF(13.10)) DL2+ UL3- R4+ D1+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 UL5- U1+ R2- ALL3+ DR UL 
13. 9.75 UR2- DR1+ DL6+ U1- D6+ L2+ y2 UR4+ DR1+ D5- L1- ALL3+ UR DR 
14. 13.63 UR2- DR5- U2- R1+ D1- ALL4+ y2 UR6+ DR3- UL5- R3+ D3+ DL UL 
15. 9.56 DR1+ DL5+ UL5+ U4+ R6+ D4+ L1+ y2 UR2+ UL4+ R4- ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
16. 11.15 UR3- UL4- U2+ R3- D4+ L4- y2 DR1+ DL1+ UL1+ R2- D4- UR UL 
17. 9.71 DL3- R1+ D4+ ALL3+ y2 UR5+ DR5- DL4- UL2+ U3- R4- UR DR DL UL 
18. 11.15 UL5- U1+ R4- D2- ALL3- y2 DR2+ DL6+ UL3+ U5+ R1+ L3+ DL UL 
19. 12.55 UL3+ R3- D4+ L1- y2 UR4- DL2- U4- R2- L1- ALL5- DR DL 
20. 11.50 UR6+ DR5- DL5+ L5+ y2 DR4+ DL2- U2- D3+ L4- ALL4+ DR DL UL 
21. (DNF(9.80)) UR2+ DR2+ DL5+ UL1- U3+ D2- ALL1- y2 DL3+ R6+ D4- L2+ UR DL UL 
22. 9.84 UL3- ALL1- y2 DR2+ DL3+ UL3+ U3+ R2- D3- L1- UR DR UL 
23. 9.58 UR6+ DL3- R1- L5- y2 UR2- DR3+ DL3- U6+ D2+ L4- UR DL 
24. 10.64 UR1+ DR5+ UL3- R4- ALL6+ y2 UR2- DR1+ DL4+ U5+ R5- D3- UR DL UL 
25. 10.19 UL5+ U3+ R6+ D4- ALL1+ y2 UR3- DR1+ DL3+ UL6+ U3- R4- DR DL UL 
26. 10.34 UR4+ DR1+ DL4+ UL4- U4+ R4+ D2- L3- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R3- D0+ L5+ ALL3+ DL 
27. 9.80 UR6+ DR4- DL0+ UL5+ U3+ R0+ D2+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R5+ D2+ L2+ ALL3- DR DL 
28. 12.38 UR1+ DR1+ DL3+ UL1+ U3- R2- D5- L0+ ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D2+ L6+ ALL1- DL 
29. 11.81 UR4+ DR2+ DL6+ UL1+ U3+ R6+ D5- L5- ALL1- y2 U0+ R4- D3- L2+ ALL2- DR DL UL 
30. 10.88 UR6+ DR1- DL5+ UL2+ U3+ R3+ D5- L1+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R5- D5+ L0+ ALL0+ UR DR UL 
31. 11.11 UR4+ DR6+ DL4+ UL2- U2+ R3- D2- L4+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R5+ D2- L1- ALL5- UR DR DL 
32. 9.22 UR6+ DR0+ DL4- UL0+ U3+ R5- D4- L2- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R5- D5- L5- ALL3+ DL UL 
33. (DNF(8.36)) UR2- DR3+ DL4+ UL5- U4- R6+ D5+ L5- ALL1- y2 U3- R5- D1- L0+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 
34. 10.22 UR3- DR5- DL4+ UL4+ U5- R1- D1+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R4+ D1+ L1- ALL2+ DR 
35. (8.28) UR3+ DR5- DL4- UL2- U0+ R0+ D3- L1- ALL5- y2 U0+ R2+ D3- L5+ ALL4+ DR DL 
36. 10.05 UR2+ DL4+ R6+ ALL5+ y2 DR4- DL2+ UL6+ U4- R6+ D5- DR DL 
37. 11.11 UR6+ DL3- UL4- L5- y2 UR1- DR2+ U5- L5- UR DR DL 
38. 10.38 DR2- U5- D3+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 UR3+ DR4+ DL3- UL4- R4+ D1+ UR DR DL UL 
39. 9.15 DR1+ UL2- U4+ D2- L4- y2 DR2- DL6+ UL3- D1+ L1+ UR DR DL 
40. 12.30 UR4- DL4+ U5+ R6+ D4+ L1- ALL5+ y2 UR3- DL5+ U2- R6+ D1+ UR DR 
41. 9.05 UR5- UL5- U1- ALL5- y2 DR1- DL2+ U3+ D4+ L2- UR DR 
42. 10.58 DL3+ UL3- U2+ R4- D1- L1+ ALL3+ y2 UR5+ DL6+ U5+ L5- UR UL 
43. 10.94 DR4- DL2- UL3+ U2- R3- ALL6+ y2 DR3+ DL3- D5- L1+ DL UL 
44. 11.28 DR5- DL4- UL5+ U6+ D3- ALL5- y2 DR1+ DL6+ U6+ R4- UR 
45. 12.52 UR3- DL5+ U1+ R4+ D2+ ALL3- y2 UR3- DR4+ DL5+ UL6+ R4- UR DR DL 
46. 13.19 DR4- UL5- U3- R3- D1+ L5- y2 DR2- UL2+ U3+ D1- ALL1+ UR DL UL 
47. (8.21) UR6+ UL1- R6+ L4- y2 DR4- DL2+ UL4- D1- L3- ALL2+ UR DR DL 
48. (14.81) UR5- DR2+ DL5- UL3- L3+ ALL4- y2 DR1+ DL1- D2- L5+ DR UL 
49. 11.50 UR5- UL2+ U1- R2+ D5- L2+ ALL4+ y2 DR3- U6+ R3+ DR UL 
50. 9.97 DR2+ DL3+ U4+ R1+ D2- L5- y2 UR3- DR5+ UL1- R1+ UR DR UL 
51. 9.09 DL2+ UL3+ R2+ y2 UR5- DR4+ DL5- U4- R6+ ALL1+ DR DL UL 
52. 12.35 UR6+ DR3+ U3- R3- D1+ L4+ y2 UR4- DR4+ UL1- U3+ R5+ DR 
53. 10.68 UR5- DR6+ UL6+ U5- R2- L6+ ALL2- y2 DR3+ DL2- D5- L4+ DR DL UL 
54. 13.18 UR5- DL4- U1- R5+ D1- y2 UR4+ DL1+ U4+ R1- D3- ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
55. 11.60 UR2- DL2+ U5- ALL1+ y2 DL5- U4- R3- D3+ L5+ ALL3+ DL UL 
56. 9.76 DL4+ U5+ R1+ L1- y2 UR2- DR2- UL5+ D5- L1- ALL1- 
57. 10.63 UR2- DR2+ R5+ D4- L1+ y2 UR6+ DR1+ UL3- U1+ R3- D2+ DL 
58. 11.13 UR6+ DR2- DL1- U1+ D2- L6+ y2 UR5- DR6+ UL3+ U5+ R3+ DL 
59. 10.78 UL4+ U3+ D6+ ALL4- y2 DR5- DL1+ UL4- R5- L2- ALL3- UR 
60. 10.42 UR6+ DR2+ U4+ D6+ L6+ y2 DR4- U1+ L4+ ALL1- UL 
61. 11.47 DR5+ U1+ R3+ ALL2+ y2 UR6+ DR3- DL5- UL4- U4- R3+ D1+ 
62. 11.87 DR6+ UL1- U1- D2- ALL2+ y2 DR5+ DL1+ UL6+ R1+ D4+ L5- UR DL 
63. 11.75 DR2- DL2- UL2- R1+ D2- L2- ALL2- y2 DL6+ U3- R3+ D4- UR UL 
64. 11.55 DR5- DL1- UL2- R1- L6+ ALL2+ y2 UR6+ DL3+ U4- D6+ ALL4- DL 
65. 10.02 UR1+ DR4- UL2- R6+ D6+ L3- ALL3+ y2 UR4- DR5+ DL3+ U6+ R3+ DR DL UL 
66. 10.79 UR5+ DR1+ DL4+ U6+ R3- D3- L3- y2 UR2+ DL5- U3+ R4- UR DL 
67. 10.15 DR1+ DL2+ UL4+ D3+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 UR2- DL3- UL1+ U3+ L1- UR 
68. 9.91 DR5- R2+ D6+ y2 UR1+ DR4- UL5- U4- R3+ D2- L5- ALL4+ DR DL UL 
69. (DNF(13.36)) UL5- U6+ R2+ D6+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 UR1+ DR1+ DL3- UL5- U1+ L3- UR DR 
70. 12.65 UR5+ DL2+ UL4+ U4- R6+ D1- y2 DL6+ UL1- U6+ R1- ALL3- DR DL 
71. 9.27 UR2- UL4- R2+ D6+ L4- ALL5+ y2 DR3- DL3- D2- L1+ DL UL 
72. (8.57) R5- D4- L1- ALL3+ y2 UR3- DR3- DL5+ UL6+ U1+ R5- D3- UL 
73. 9.38 UR6+ DR1+ DL2- U1- R2- D5+ L3+ ALL4- y2 UR1+ UL3- U3+ R5+ 
74. 14.10 DR4+ U2+ ALL6+ y2 UR5- DR2- DL3- UL5- U5- R4- D2+ L5- DR UL 
75. 9.56 UR2- DR3+ DL4+ UL4- U2+ R4- D3+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 DR5- UL4- R3- UR 
76. 10.19 UR5- DR4+ DL1+ UL4- U2+ R5- D2+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 DR2+ ALL5+ DR 
77. 12.05 DL4- U2+ R6+ D6+ L1- ALL3- y2 UR6+ DL4+ UL2+ U1+ R5- D5+ DL UL 
78. 10.96 DR6+ U1+ R4- L2- ALL2- y2 UR6+ UL3+ U4+ D2- ALL5- UL 
79. 13.90 UR2+ UL2+ R5- L1+ y2 UR1+ DR2+ DL1+ U1+ D4- L3- ALL6+ DL 
80. 11.59 UR6+ DR4+ DL3+ L1- y2 UR1+ DR4+ DL4- U2- L3- ALL3+ UR DR 
81. 11.31 UR3- UL4- U4- R6+ D1+ ALL3+ y2 UR3- DR5+ DL3- R1+ D2+ L2- DL UL 
82. (8.80) UR1+ DL3- UL2- R4+ L5- y2 DL1- UL1- R1- D6+ ALL1+ 
83. 8.86 DR2- UL3+ U5- R1+ D2- L4+ ALL2+ y2 UL4+ U4+ L5- DR DL UL 
84. 14.07 UR4- DR2+ DL1- U6+ R4- D4+ L4- y2 DR2- UL3- L5+ ALL3+ DR UL 
85. 9.52 UL4- U2+ R6+ y2 UR6+ DL1+ UL5+ U5- R2- D3- ALL4+ UR DR 
86. 9.93 UR6+ DR5+ DL2- UL5+ U3- D6+ L1- y2 U5- L3+ ALL1+ UR DL 
87. 12.26 DR4- DL2+ U6+ D5- L6+ ALL2- y2 UR3+ DR1- UL1+ U1+ L4- DL 
88. 9.16 UR6+ UL4- R5+ D6+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 UR2+ DR4+ DL4- U5- R6+ UR DR DL UL 
89. 9.38 DR3- DL2- U3+ R5+ D6+ L1- ALL2+ y2 UR3+ DL2- UL2- R1+ D1+ DR DL UL 
90. 10.33 DR5- UL1- R3+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 DR6+ DL3+ UL3- U5- D1+ L4- UR DR DL UL 
91. 10.94 UR2+ DR1+ UL5+ R5- D6+ L1+ ALL1- y2 DR3+ DL2- U4- D3+ L5+ UR DR 
92. 10.43 UR4- DL5- U1- y2 UR5- DR2+ DL4- R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL1+ UR DL 
93. 11.33 DR2- DL4- UL2+ U4- D4+ L3- y2 DL1+ UL1+ U4+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 
94. 11.20 UR5+ DR3- DL2+ UL2- U1+ R1- ALL4- y2 UR1- DL6+ U6+ L3+ UR DL 
95. 10.63 UR5- DR1+ DL5+ UL1- U1+ R4- D1+ L2- y2 DR4+ UL6+ R3- UR DR DL 
96. 9.30 UR3+ DR2+ DL1- UL5+ R5- D1+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 DR3+ U4- ALL2- DL UL 
97. 11.63 UR1- DL3- UL1- U1+ D5+ ALL4- y2 UR2+ UL4+ R6+ D2- L4+ UR DR 
98. 12.40 UR3+ UL1+ U6+ R1- D2- ALL2+ y2 UR2- DR3- DL4+ R2+ D1- DR 
99. 11.94 DL4+ UL5+ U3- R2- D4+ L4- ALL6+ y2 UR4+ DL4- UL5+ L3+ UR UL 
100. 12.71 DR1+ R5- ALL1- y2 UR5- DR2- DL5+ UL4+ U1- L3- ALL2- DR DL UL


----------



## qaz (Jul 6, 2015)

solved a 7x7 for the first time in months, first solve was sup-6. 9 solves later was 3:55, second sub-4 ever...


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 6, 2015)

WUT My first sub-20 3x3 single EVER! I broke my previous PB by about 4 seconds! I'm terrible at reconstructions, but here's the scramble:
144. (19.006) D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 B F L2 U' L R' D U R2 U R' D2 R2
My previous PB single was 22.966, which I got yesterday :O I'm on a roll
Edit: Dudewtf I got a completely sub-30 ao5 with that in it! That's a first. (19.00), 27.73, 27.03, 24.61, (29.05)


----------



## cashis (Jul 6, 2015)

pretty good 4x4 ao12
dreaming of sub 1


Spoiler: :(



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-6
avg of 12: 1:00.99

Time List:
1. 57.54 L' D R B' D2 B Rw2 Uw2 R L F2 L Fw' B2 R U2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 D2 U L B D' L R' D U B' D' R U' Rw F' Rw Fw Uw2 D' L2 Rw 
2. (50.95) Fw2 L' B R Fw F2 U D' B' Uw2 D' L' Fw' B' Uw' D' U' B2 F L' Rw2 Fw D Rw' Fw R' Rw2 B R2 U' Fw' U F Uw2 R' Rw2 D R L' Uw 
3. (1:09.74) U D Rw2 Fw2 F D' Fw L2 B2 D' Rw Fw2 D R L' D' U' F L2 Uw2 Fw Rw' B2 U D' Rw U' R' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw U2 R2 F2 Rw' D' Rw' D' F2 
4. 1:01.78 L B' Uw' Rw Uw2 U2 F2 U2 Uw' D F B' Fw2 Rw L' Uw' R B' D L' R F2 Uw' B2 R' Uw F' R' L Rw2 B' R2 Uw L' R2 Rw' F' B Fw2 L' 
5. 1:00.24 Fw' Uw F2 Uw D' Fw F' R' Rw Fw2 L2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' R2 Rw Fw' B' Uw2 F R2 Fw Uw D R' Fw' L2 Rw' U L' Fw' Uw' Fw R2 D' F B2 Rw2 
6. 59.41 B2 R' Rw' U R Uw2 F' Fw2 U2 L2 U' Fw2 L2 U' L' Uw' B2 Rw' Fw U F' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw' R Fw L' U2 F Fw' Uw' L2 B' U' Rw D Fw R F2 
7. 1:09.12 D' Uw' Rw2 Fw Uw' Rw D' F Fw' R' B2 Rw2 Uw R2 Fw2 B' U' B' L' U' F R2 D' R2 D B' Rw Fw2 Rw' B Rw' F' Fw D R F2 B Fw' D' F' 
8. 1:02.79 Uw Fw2 L B2 Uw2 Rw Uw' U' L' F Uw D L2 F U Fw2 Rw2 L2 D R F' Fw R Rw Uw Rw2 F' D' U B Uw U D' Rw' Uw D Rw2 Uw' R B2 
9. 1:00.63 Fw2 L U L2 U L2 D2 F' R' Fw2 R' Rw2 U' D Uw' B L' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 L2 Rw2 F' B' Fw' D Fw F2 L2 D' U' Rw U Fw' Rw' F2 Fw2 B 
10. 58.99 L' Fw L2 R2 D' Rw F Uw Rw D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 R Uw' Rw L' F' B2 Fw' U2 L Rw B Uw2 B2 R2 L F2 D' B2 R2 Uw D2 L' R Fw' L B2 Uw 
11. 1:00.19 R2 Fw Uw L' Uw' D' L2 D2 Rw' F2 R2 B' R2 F' Uw2 R2 B' D' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw' Uw' U Rw' R2 U' D2 Fw2 R2 Fw D F' Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' 
12. 59.16 Rw Fw D L B F' D' R' Uw' B Fw' F2 U R' D U Fw' R2 D2 L2 Fw Rw F Uw' U2 Fw U R2 F' Rw' Fw B R2 Uw2 D2 F Uw D2 B' Uw


also, this is hecka consistent. nice

e; 
OH PB
(16.63) L2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D U2 F U R2 D2 L U F2 L2 U R
look at dat blue cross 
double edit; 
decided to do an OH ao100 in one sitting. I won't be using my left hand any time soon, but set all my pbs.
single above, 21.31 ao5, 22.31 (wut) ao12, 23.69 ao50, 24.03 ao100.
wow
ao100 could have been better, but around the end started getting 26s bc my hands = 
edit edit edit: feet PB 14:57.90 (sub 15 min !!)
notice me senpais


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 7, 2015)

Yay beat my Square-1 single PB after liek maybe 4 years (since the old scrambler, for sure) ^_^ Never mind that I did terrible on the scramble 
7.739 (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)



Spoiler: Solution



Cubeshape: z2 (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,-4) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) /
OBL: (4,0) / (3,0) / [o wow that was convenient]
EP: / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,-5) /
AUF: (5,3)

Movecount: [11|26], TPS: [1.42|3.36] XP


----------



## imvelox (Jul 7, 2015)

15puzzle omg PB by more than a second waaaat

*2.559 single*, *30 moves*, 11.723tps

Video

53.87 megaminx single, first solve in a while :^)


----------



## mafergut (Jul 7, 2015)

Managed to like another cube different from my main (YJ Chilong) and it was not a new cube but an old one. As my Chilong desperately needs a cleaning and relubing I had to find a backup main to practise these days and I started using my Moyu Huanying with nice results (Ao50 = 19,57 which is not bad at all for me). It's only the 3rd cube with which I manage to get a sub-15 full-step single apart from the Chilong and Yuxin.

Not sure this is an accomplishment, though, but it is strange that I like it more than the Yueying, which is supposed to be a 2 generation improvement over the Huanying. Perhaps I set it up better.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 7, 2015)

17.23 Average of 100 with smart egg.

Pb is around 12 seconds, and I think sub-5 is totally possible.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 7, 2015)

After some more frustrating 7x7 practice with many sup 4:30s, awful lockups on edges and 3x3, and tons of pops, I finally decided that being way slower than my former global average wasn't just being rusty; it was also partly the cube. Tightened each side a quarter turn and lubed it, and instantly dropped 25 seconds off my average. Insane. 



Spoiler: Solves directly before lubing and tensioning:



4:18.02, 4:46.05, 4:17.55, 4:31.99, 4:11.78, 4:04.41, 4:48.65, 4:31.96, 4:34.98


After lubing and tensioning, I averaged sub 4 immediately and pretty easily. I was in the low 3:50s. 

*3:31.68, 3:33.37, 3:53.45,* 3:38.97, 4:08.41 = 3:39.50 PB MO3 and 3:41.93 AO5. Also got a 3:46.71 AO12, and the AO100 is creeping towards sub 4 even though I only did ~35 good solves today and the ones before that in the average were mostly crap.

Interestingly, I also had a 3:59 with 1:31 centers. If the edges and 3x3 had even been average, it would've been about PB, but there were awful pauses during edges and a pop during 3x3.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 3x3: I DID IT; FINALLY!!!!!! SUB10, easily one of my best cubing accomplishments, took 1.5 years to get there
> 
> avg100: 9.97 PB; former pb was 10.37 wtf
> avg50: 9.93, solves 39-89
> ...



Wow nice! I thought we were around the same speed, but it looks like you're faster now


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 7, 2015)

Got an 8.16 OH PB single last night.


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 15puzzle omg PB by more than a second waaaat
> 
> *2.559 single*, *30 moves*, 11.723tps
> 
> Video



2.350 on that scramble. Same solution, 12.765 TPS.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice! I thought we were around the same speed, but it looks like you're faster now



Thanks!  But I think I was in a good mood, I still average 10.4  Got 3 sub9 avgs5 yesterday lol


----------



## imvelox (Jul 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> 2.350 on that scramble. Same solution, 12.765 TPS.



Ahah yea my tps suck
I think that Ben can do ~1.5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2015)

6.22 U R F' B2 R' F2 D2 R' B U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2

3x3, second best ever, last layer skip, last slot was sledgehammer U AUF, yellow cross


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 7, 2015)

9.57 ao 250


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 7, 2015)

3x3 lol PB by .02, I think first solve I've ever managed to reconstruct. 11.75

scramble: R2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' F U' L D2 F L D2 B' L' 
x-cross (accidental): x2 L' B L' F' L' y U' R' F R D
2nd pair: U R U' R'
3rd pair: y2 U R' U' R y U' R U R'
4th pair: y2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
2-look OLL: F U R U' R' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
Pll: U2


----------



## nalralz (Jul 7, 2015)

Square-1 pb single: 58.41
(0, 2)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)


----------



## qaz (Jul 7, 2015)

6x6 pbs, finally sub-3
2:36.41 single (no parity + PLL skip)
2:49.65 mo3 (#11-13)
2:54.13 ao5 (#7-11)
2:55.38 ao12

2:55.46, 2:51.18, 2:59.27, 3:04.75, 2:52.61, 2:57.46, 2:40.59, (3:06.97), 2:54.89, 3:06.91, (2:36.41), 2:50.65, _3:01.89_


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 7, 2015)

6x6 Teamblind with CAL 21:31.62


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-7
avg of 5: 3.39

Time List:
1. 3.39 B' L U' R B' L' U' R r' b' 
2. (4.93+) U R U L' R B U' B' l b u 
3. 3.39 U' R' U' B U' R L U' l r b' u 
4. (2.72) B U B L' U B L' U' l b u 
5. 3.39 L U R B' U' R B' U b' u'

Terrible average, but 0.00 standard deviation is cool.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 7, 2015)

onionhoney said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-7
> avg of 12: 7.38
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Take back your NRs!


----------



## cashis (Jul 7, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-7
> avg of 5: 3.39
> 
> Time List:
> ...



consistently terrible


----------



## dboeren (Jul 7, 2015)

So far I've (re)-learned the Beginner's Method and learned 4 out of 9 Waffo's 2-look-CMLL algorithms for Roux. Next goal is of course to learn the remaining 5.

Hey, gotta start somewhere...


----------



## Torch (Jul 8, 2015)

Ao12 PB by .01:

12.62, (13.98), 11.74, 12.36, 9.68, (9.47), 10.81, 12.09, 13.69, 11.08, 11.19, 11.87 = 11.71 ao12

But I missed ao100 PB by .04 and ao5 by .14.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 8, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-7
avg of 5: 7.41

Time List:
1. (5.05) U' B D2 U2 F D2 B L2 B F D2 F' L D2 R2 D R F' D' U2 L2 
2. (DNF(12.38)) R2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F' R2 U L2 U2 B L' R F' D B' D 
3. 7.24 D' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R U B' F' D2 L2 U' L' D' B' 
4. 6.56 D' R2 F2 D2 F L2 B R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L' F U2 R2 U2 R D2 U R' 
5. 8.42 L' R' F2 L' U2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 L' U' B F L' U' B2 F

pb single and ao5!  Really happy about these!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 8, 2015)

7.08 L2 B' R2 L' D L' F' D' U2 B R2 U2 F R2 L2 F L2 D2 L'

My second 7.08 I think  Fullstep


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 8, 2015)

3:40.97 7x7 avg12 
3:28.32, 3:20.53, 3:53.51, 3:24.64, 3:50.24, 3:45.76, 3:45.58, 3:44.76, 3:48.68, 3:32.38, 3:44.84, 3:44.51
Over 1 minute slower than Michał Halczuk ;__;


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 8, 2015)

WUT?????? 2.85 2x2 PB average on the forum comp. 4 2s of which two were CLLs which I knew and the other two were OLL skips. One of the OLL skips was on the last scramble though and it seemed like an easy one because a few people got 1.xy, but I can't seem to find the solution


----------



## Torch (Jul 8, 2015)

8.13 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B F' U' F' L B F' L2 R' B' L' R2 

x' D' R' B' D'
U' R' U R y' R' U' R
U L U L'
U L' U' L
R U R' U y' R' U R
U' l' U' L U R U' L' U

35/8.13 = 4.30 TPS

Could have been PB if I didn't lock up on the LL.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 8, 2015)

Feet:
1:22 Single
1:34 mo3 (PB)
1:40 avg5 (PB)
1:54 avg12 (PB)


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 8, 2015)

My Cubetwist Square-1 is missing a cap...  I can still solve with it, but it's my only one and it's not competition legal anymore... on the bright side, my new MF8 Square-1 should be arriving in the mail today!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 8, 2015)

Waaat mirrorblocks 23.08 single 
scramble: U' D2 R2 L' B' L F L2 U R' U2 D' R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 23.08
x-cross: x2 y' R' B' R2 D R' F' D' 
can't reconstruct the rest, unfortunately, that might not be the exact solution I had for the xcross.
OLL skip to J-perm

Beginning of PB 31.23 ao5.

Also got a 23.82 PLL skip about 20 minutes later.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 8, 2015)

*First Sub-20 Ao5!!!!*

Finally! Sorry no vid 

B2 F2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L' F' R' U B L F U' F (22f) 
18.54
F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' U' R' U' F' D2 B2 U2 (22f) 
17.12
B' L2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 R' U' B R2 F2 D' U2 L' R' U' (22f) 
21.37
F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 L' B F' R' B' D2 U R D' F R2 (22f) 
20.41
R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R' U' F' R F' R2 F2 L U' F' (22f) 
18.86

18.54 + (17.12) + (21.37) + 20.41 + 18.86 = 19.27


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Finally! Sorry no vid
> 
> B2 F2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L' F' R' U B L F U' F (22f)
> 18.54
> ...



good job

gogogo sub-15


----------



## adimare (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2015)

why did I even learn CLL

3.34 Ortega (keyboard) Ao50

Best average of 5: 2.57
29-33 - 2.46 (3.71) 2.85 2.40 (2.25)

Best average of 12: 2.98
23-34 - (1.82) 3.99 2.57 3.07 3.79 (6.14) 2.46 3.71 2.85 2.40 2.25 2.74



Spoiler



1. 3.58 R F' U' R U2 F2 U' R U2
2. 3.33 F U2 F' R F R2 F R
3. 3.63 F U' R2 U' F2 U' R F'
4. 3.85 F R U2 F2 R2 F' U R U'
5. 2.76 R2 U' F2 R U F2 U F R2 U'
6. 3.66 U' R U2 R U' R U2 F' R2 U'
7. 3.74 U F' R2 U R' U R F2 R'
8. 2.83 U2 R' F2 R U2 F R' U' F2
9. 3.65 F R U F' U F' U2 R U2
10. 3.35 F U2 F' U' R2 U R' U' F2
11. 2.94 U' F R2 U' F' R2 U R' F'
12. 3.23 F2 R2 U F U F' R2 F' R2
13. 3.53 R2 F2 R F R2 U' F U R'
14. 2.65 F2 U2 R' U R' F U F2 R' U
15. 3.75 F' R2 U2 R' F R2 F U'
16. 3.68 R' U F' R2 U' R U2 F' R U
17. 1.59 F' U2 F U' F2 R F' R' F'
18. 2.07 U2 F U' R U' R2 U F2 U2
19. 3.31 U F2 U R2 F' U2 F' U R2
*20. 4.69 R' F U R2 U F R' F2 U'*
21. 3.95 F' U F R' F R' U' R2 U
22. 3.97 U2 F R2 U' F U' R F' U
23. 1.82 U2 R F' U F R' F2 U2
24. 3.99 U' R' F R2 U2 R' F U F'
25. 2.57 U' R2 U F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2
26. 3.07 U F' U2 F2 U' F' U R' U'
27. 3.79 R' U2 F2 U F U2 F' R' U
*28. 6.14+ U F' U' R2 U' F U R2 U*
29. 2.46 U' F R2 F U F2 U2 R' U'
30. 3.71 U F2 R' F' R F2 R' F'
31. 2.85 R2 F' U R' U2 R F2 R U2
32. 2.40 U' F2 U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F
33. 2.25 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R U2 R2
34. 2.74 F2 R2 F' R F U' F2 R2 U
35. 3.90 R' F U R' F U' R U2 F2
36. 3.54 U' F' R2 F2 U2 R' U' R'
37. 3.48 F2 U2 R F' R2 F R2 U F' R2
38. 3.94 U2 R F' U F' R F U2 R'
39. 3.72 F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R U'
40. 3.58 U R U' F U' R U2 R'
41. 3.04 F2 R2 F' U F R' U' R2 U
42. 2.73 R' U' R U2 R2 F' R' U' F2
43. 3.74 F U' R2 F' U' R2 F U' F2
44. 3.90 F2 R' U' F R' U' F2 U' R' U'
45. 3.79 F R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U'
46. 2.23 F2 R U' F U' R U' R' U2 R2
*47. 4.07 U' F' U F U' R F' U2 R2*
48. 3.43 U2 F R F U F2 U
49. 3.43 R' U2 R U2 F' U' F R' F'
50. 3.86 F2 U' F2 R F2 R' U' F R' U2



I'm sup-4 with CLL and keyboard. I got three sup-4s in 50 solves.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> why did I even learn CLL
> 
> 3.34 Ortega (keyboard) Ao50
> 
> ...



how???? sub 3 ao 5 with ortega...either you are beast at one-looking or you have ridiculous tps. learn eg1 right now if ur this good with ortega. ditch cll.


----------



## cashis (Jul 8, 2015)

actually don't ditch cll and use eg-1 and cll. lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

cashis said:


> actually don't ditch cll and use eg-1 and cll. lol



i was joking...and tdm dont you have fast cmlls from roux? and decent colls? why would you need to relearn cll...


----------



## Myachii (Jul 8, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-8
mean of 3: 1:44.55

Time List:
1. 1:44.59 R' L2 Uw' F2 D2 Lw L' Fw' B' D2 Rw2 L2 Bw F2 Fw' Lw2 Uw Bw' B' U R D B2 L' Rw' B Bw D2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F' U2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' U Uw B2 F' Lw Uw' L2 R2 Bw2 Fw F Lw2 Fw Lw L2 Rw2 Dw2 D' F2 R' U R' L D' 
2. 1:44.41 B' Rw Dw' Lw2 L' D2 U' F2 L B2 U Bw2 Rw2 B U2 L' U' Bw2 B Fw' R' F2 Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D' F L2 Fw' D2 Lw2 U' B' Bw Fw2 L' Bw Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' F2 D' L2 R2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 R' Bw2 
3. 1:44.64 Bw L' R Bw U' B' Bw' R2 Rw Bw' Lw' Dw B' Uw F2 Bw' Lw D2 Lw' Dw2 R' U' B2 U' Fw B2 Dw L2 Dw D Uw2 Fw R U Bw2 U' Bw' F2 D' Dw2 R2 Dw' B2 D2 Uw2 F2 L2 U2 Fw' Dw Bw' R' F' L Rw D' B2 Fw2 Dw' U'

Not really an accomplishment but 0.12 standard deviation lol


----------



## qaz (Jul 8, 2015)

clock pb...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-8
avg of 12: 6.47

Time List:
1. (8.09) UU u-1 dU u+1 dd u-1 Ud u+5 dU u-3 Ud u-5 UU u+4 UU u-3 UU u-3 dd Ud
dd d-3 dU d+4 UU d-4 Ud d-1 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d=0 dd 
2. (5.66) UU u+1 dU u+5 dd u+3 Ud u=0 dU u+1 Ud u-3 UU u-1 UU u-2 UU u-5 dd Ud
dd d=0 dU d+6 UU d-3 Ud d=0 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d-5 Ud 
3. 6.66 UU u-5 dU u-3 dd u+1 Ud u+3 dU u+4 Ud u-2 UU u+4 UU u+3 UU u-3 dd Ud
dd d-3 dU d+2 UU d-1 Ud d+6 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+4 dU 
4. 6.34 UU u+1 dU u+2 dd u-3 Ud u+3 dU u=0 Ud u+3 UU u-5 UU u-2 UU u+2 dd UU
dd d+6 dU d-4 UU d+5 Ud d+2 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d-5 dU 
5. 6.69 UU u-4 dU u+2 dd u+2 Ud u+5 dU u-1 Ud u=0 UU u+4 UU u-1 UU u-3 dd Ud
dd d=0 dU d-1 UU d-1 Ud d-3 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+1 UU 
6. 6.79 UU u-2 dU u-3 dd u-2 Ud u+5 dU u+5 Ud u-5 UU u+6 UU u-3 UU u+4 dd dd
dd d=0 dU d-3 UU d-5 Ud d=0 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+2 dU 
7. 6.55 UU u=0 dU u+1 dd u+2 Ud u+6 dU u+4 Ud u-4 UU u-1 UU u-1 UU u-2 dd dU
dd d-5 dU d+4 UU d+1 Ud d+5 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d-5 dU 
8. 6.85 UU u-2 dU u+1 dd u=0 Ud u-1 dU u+3 Ud u+3 UU u+3 UU u+1 UU u+4 dd UU
dd d+3 dU d+2 UU d+3 Ud d-1 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d=0 UU 
9. 6.00 UU u=0 dU u+4 dd u-4 Ud u+1 dU u-5 Ud u+1 UU u+2 UU u-1 UU u-3 dd UU
dd d-2 dU d=0 UU d+5 Ud d-4 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+5 Ud 
10. 7.19 UU u-3 dU u+2 dd u+5 Ud u+1 dU u-3 Ud u-5 UU u+5 UU u+6 UU u+5 dd dd
dd d-5 dU d-4 UU d-4 Ud d-5 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d=0 dd 
11. 5.78 UU u+3 dU u=0 dd u-4 Ud u-2 dU u+2 Ud u+2 UU u-1 UU u+4 UU u-2 dd dU
dd d+6 dU d+3 UU d+4 Ud d+1 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+2 dU 
12. 5.85 UU u+1 dU u+5 dd u-2 Ud u+5 dU u+3 Ud u+5 UU u-5 UU u+3 UU u-5 dd Ud
dd d-5 dU d=0 UU d+1 Ud d+3 UU UU Ud dU UU dd d+1 dU

also a lot of fails at getting sub-6 ao5

6.00, 7.19, 5.78, 5.85, 9.32, 5.87, 9.31, 5.91

ugh, best was 6.23


----------



## cashis (Jul 8, 2015)

qaz said:


> clock pb...



couldn't roll?


----------



## qaz (Jul 8, 2015)

cashis said:


> couldn't roll?



got 9.xx then 5.8x then another 9.xx


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> how????


keyboard


PenguinsDontFly said:


> i was joking...and tdm dont you have fast cmlls from roux? and decent colls? why would you need to relearn cll...


You can't really use most of them; half of them are too long and another quarter are hard to execute on 2x2 because of D moves. I do still use some CMLLs when I shouldn't though. However it is best to relearn a lot of algs when learning 2x2 CLL.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> keyboard
> 
> You can't really use most of them; half of them are too long and another quarter are hard to execute on 2x2 because of D moves. I do still use some CMLLs when I shouldn't though. However it is best to relearn a lot of algs when learning 2x2 CLL.



its probably more useful to just learn eg1 than relearn cll...


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 8, 2015)

qaz said:


> clock pb...



nice times, didn't know you were still practising!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 8, 2015)

3x3 OH PB Ao5 and Ao12. 


Ao5: 20.23
Ao12: 21.27

Times: 20.75, 20.84, 19.11
, 24.52, 19.07, 21.79
, 20.22, 20.10, 23.46
, 21.09, 20.87, 26.03


Great averages, but it's kind of bitter sweet because the 20.75 was a plus 2 (Off by one turn that I could have easily done in 0.2 seconds if I paid more attention). Likely would've been a sub-20 average of 5! ;(. Oh well, I have a feeling I'll get one soon.


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its probably more useful to just learn eg1 than relearn cll...


No, some CMLLs are really slow. It's definitely worth learning new algs.
I've also heard EG-1 algs aren't that good, so idk if it's worth learning yet. Maybe when I get sub-3.5 with stackmat/phone using CLL.


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

I remember my first too! What a great milestone! Gj!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> No, some CMLLs are really slow. It's definitely worth learning new algs.
> I've also heard EG-1 algs aren't that good, so idk if it's worth learning yet. Maybe when I get sub-3.5 with stackmat/phone using CLL.



EG-1 algs are quite short and decently fast.

Well at least the ones that I know (U)


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> I've also heard EG-1 algs aren't that good, so idk if it's worth learning yet. Maybe when I get sub-3.5 with stackmat/phone using CLL.



If you have good fingertricks, eg1 is exceptional. If not, it's still a very good set.


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> EG-1 algs are quite short and decently fast.
> 
> Well at least the ones that I know (U)





scottishcuber said:


> If you have good fingertricks, eg1 is exceptional. If not, it's still a very good set.



Guess I heard wrong then.

Do you think the algs are better than CLL?


----------



## qaz (Jul 8, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> nice times, didn't know you were still practising!



Thanks, I took a break for several months (not much incentive to practice when there's no competitions...) but my times came back quickly


----------



## Cale S (Jul 8, 2015)

3.40 skewb avg25



Spoiler



Average of 25: 3.40
1. 3.82 R' U L' B' U B' R L R
2. 3.39 U' B L B' R B U B' R'
3. 2.76 U' R L' R' L' B U' R' U'
4. (2.01) R L' R' U L R' U' B'
5. 3.44 R' L' B L R' L' U' R'
6. 4.50 U' L' R' B' U' B' R B L' U'
7. 3.36 U' R U' B U' L B' R' L'
8. 3.02 L' B' R' B U' B' R B' U'
9. (5.17) U' B' U' R B U' B U'
10. 3.50 B L R L' B' L R' B
11. 3.33 U L B R' B U L' U'
12. (DNF(1.90)) U' B' U' R' L B' L U' B
13. 4.04 U' L' U' L' U R' L' B'
14. 3.10 L' B R' U R' U R U'
15. 2.81 R' L B' L R' L' U' R
16. 2.76 U B R' B U R' B U'
17. 3.89 L R B L' U L R U R'
18. 2.64 L' B' L' R L' B R' B U'
19. (1.72) B' L R' B' R' U' B' R'
20. 4.01 B U' L' B R U' B' U' R'
21. 4.36 L U' R L' R L' B R' U
22. 3.07 B R L U B' L B' L' U'
23. 3.12 B L R' B' R' U' L B'
24. 3.64 L' U' B R L B' U L'
25. 2.91 U' B L' B' R U' R B' U'


I also got a 3.07 avg12 yesterday (not pb)


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Guess I heard wrong then.
> 
> Do you think the algs are better than CLL?



Not sure. I haven't timed them in a while.

I recall being able to sub .7 both sets (except for diag pll)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> Not sure. I haven't timed them in a while.
> 
> I recall being able to sub .7 both sets (except for diag pll)



I can sub 1 every eg1 case I have learned (33/42) and my tps on algs has always been slow. to compare that to my other algs, I cant even sub 1 all my cmlls on 3x3, and this is my main event and I have known and drilled the algs for 10 months. EG1 algs are all amazing. for the diag pll I use: R D' R B2 R' D R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 9, 2015)

3:29.63 7x7 single that should've been PB. I was on PLL at 3:21, and had an 8 second G perm. My PB is 3:28.xx. I usually don't get too mad about cubing, but I cussed a blue streak after this one. Damn, that's gutting. 

I've had at least half a dozen sub 3:32s in the last few days, so I feel pretty sure that my 3:28 is going down very soon, but this solve should've been it. Until I get a solve that's sub 3:24, I'll feel like this solve should've been my PB.

AO100 is down into the 3:57s, and I'm still rolling the 4:30s that were happening before I lubed and tensioned my cube. It should get into the low 3:50s for sure, if not lower.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sub 20 ao5 and Sub 15 single!!!! Finally! 14.41!!!

D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F D' F R2 (22f)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 9, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I've had at least half a dozen sub 3:32s in the last few days, so I feel pretty sure that my 3:28 is going down very soon...


Yep, it didn't even last a day. I broke my single PB twice in a row: 3:28.54, 3:22.60, 3:42.24 = 3:31.13 MO3; PB by 8 seconds. 


IRNjuggle28 said:


> AO100 is down into the 3:57s, and I'm still rolling the 4:30s that were happening before I lubed and tensioned my cube. It should get into the low 3:50s for sure, if not lower.


I finished rolling the bad solves, and the AO100 got down to 3:50.68. I'm hoping to get it into the 3:40s tomorrow. I also got a 3:37.81 AO5 and 3:43.79 AO12, so I broke every 7x7 PB today.

A couple other notable solves were a 3:31 with 1:28 centers, and on the second to last solve of the session, my second best solve ever: a 3:28.07, with 36 second F2C. Quite a day.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 9, 2015)

Woo finally sub-15 avg100 on Square-1 ^__^ Also pb avg12/50 ('tho not pb single/avg5 ).

First 75 solves done on keyboard last two days, final 25 done on Stackmat today (actually found one to use ).



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.355
worst time: 21.180

current avg5: 14.604 (σ = 1.71)
best avg5: 12.406 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 15.034 (σ = 1.97)
best avg12: 13.349 (σ = 1.39)

current avg50: 14.816 (σ = 1.74)
best avg50: 14.762 (σ = 1.87)

current avg100: 14.934 (σ = 2.00)
best avg100: 14.934 (σ = 2.00)

session avg: 14.934 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 15.033





Spoiler: Times



11.633, 16.309, (11.288), 15.757, 16.801, (20.909), 13.719, 14.355, 11.654, 15.261, 14.064, (10.355), (21.180), 14.794, 15.692, 15.090, 14.998, 12.490, 17.441, 15.728, 17.238, 11.652, 15.462, 13.928, (10.365), 12.344, 11.684, 14.685, 13.191, 16.275, 13.373, 11.686, 18.464, 12.932, 13.396, 16.125, 18.714, 14.153, (21.010), 14.599, (20.855), 16.414, 15.548, 15.784, 17.160, 14.880, 13.894, 15.672, 18.970, 16.239, 14.360, 14.735, 12.244, 13.513, 14.940, (10.846), 15.130, 14.829, (21.149), 13.817, 15.703, 19.255, 13.887, 15.332, 16.857, 16.097, 14.494, 16.790, 13.897, 18.205, (11.354), 11.602, 17.066, 13.292, 13.588, 15.583, 13.832, 12.165, 14.373, 15.559, 11.698, 15.456, 15.824, 14.839, 13.448, 13.464, 15.247, 19.755, 16.342, 17.263, 12.345, 16.417, 20.494, 13.851, 12.795, 13.904, 12.066, 17.515, 16.555, 13.353


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2015)

lel 11.11 OH single fullstep


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> for the diag pll I use: R D' R B2 R' D R'


I think he meant the Diag swap CLL, not EG-1.

also why not x R F' R U2 R' U R'?


----------



## KevinG (Jul 9, 2015)

Broke some OH PBs 

10.96 fullstep single
14.26 ao5
15.11 ao12


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> I think he meant the Diag swap CLL, not EG-1.
> 
> also why not x R F' R U2 R' U R'?



oh ok. because with eg1, the bar is in back XD


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> oh ok. because with eg1, the bar is in back XD


That solves it when the bar is in the back...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> That solves it when the bar is in the back...



well you know what! rotations. hah.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 9, 2015)

5x5 PB's after doing 150+ solves yesterday-

Mo3 - 1:40.31
Ao5 - 1:41.08
Ao12 - 1:43.46
Ao50 - 1:47.75
Ao100 - 1:49.62

Also got 4 1:44 solves in a row:

1:44.59 R' L2 Uw' F2 D2 Lw L' Fw' B' D2 Rw2 L2 Bw F2 Fw' Lw2 Uw Bw' B' U R D B2 L' Rw' B Bw D2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F' U2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' U Uw B2 F' Lw Uw' L2 R2 Bw2 Fw F Lw2 Fw Lw L2 Rw2 Dw2 D' F2 R' U R' L D' 
1:44.41 B' Rw Dw' Lw2 L' D2 U' F2 L B2 U Bw2 Rw2 B U2 L' U' Bw2 B Fw' R' F2 Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D' F L2 Fw' D2 Lw2 U' B' Bw Fw2 L' Bw Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' F2 D' L2 R2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 R' Bw2 
1:44.64 Bw L' R Bw U' B' Bw' R2 Rw Bw' Lw' Dw B' Uw F2 Bw' Lw D2 Lw' Dw2 R' U' B2 U' Fw B2 Dw L2 Dw D Uw2 Fw R U Bw2 U' Bw' F2 D' Dw2 R2 Dw' B2 D2 Uw2 F2 L2 U2 Fw' Dw Bw' R' F' L Rw D' B2 Fw2 Dw' U' 
1:44.18 R' U2 Rw' Dw' D2 Fw2 Bw' F R' D Bw' B Uw Fw2 Lw' Bw L Rw D2 Lw' Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw Fw2 U' R2 Uw' Fw Lw Fw2 D2 Rw Uw Fw' B' D2 Bw' Rw' Uw R2 B L2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 B Dw2 L2 Rw Dw D Fw2 Uw2 U' Dw2 R' Bw F2 U2

Ao5 had Standard Dev. of 0.12 lol


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 9, 2015)

5x5 
best time: 1:00.02 :/
best mo3: 1:05.57
best avg5: 1:08.20
best avg12: 1:09.64 


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:09.64
1. 1:10.02 r2 L2 U2 B b f' d' l2 r2 D2 r' R2 F R' r2 f L f2 d2 F' r f L2 U' l2 u' b' r F l2 R d D' U B2 U2 L2 r' d F2 r' d2 F r' B u2 r f' b' d' D2 B u2 r2 B2 r' d r' U' L 
2. 1:11.96 l2 b2 d B R' D' d R D' R r D2 l' B2 U f' d' F' f R B2 d' B2 L' U B2 l' F U2 u l2 L F U2 R' D' F r' L' b r2 L U2 r L2 l F B2 D2 R L D d B b2 D R2 D2 r2 D 
3. 1:14.99 L' l' b L' l2 B d2 u F' L b' d' l L f' r' F B u B2 u2 F2 b R' U2 R2 d R' u U2 F R2 F' u2 L r2 U2 b r' d l f2 r' d D' L2 r2 u f' b' l r2 b2 l' d2 b' B2 U' u2 d' 
4. 1:08.55 f b' R2 r u D B2 r d2 b' d2 D' u2 U' F' D' f' r F U d' l' r' L2 F2 R2 l L f2 r2 R' F' r2 B b2 d' f' b F2 r2 L2 U R2 u F u2 b d U2 R U' b' l' F D' d r B2 l b2 
5. 1:07.89 u' L2 l' d2 B D2 B2 U' D2 R' F' U2 r' l b2 R' l' B' f2 l2 B2 L b l d' L b' r2 B' R U' F2 B u d' f2 F' d' U B2 b' r b' L' r2 D' u' U f u2 d l' R B2 l' F' L' f' l2 D2 
6. (1:21.45) l2 D L2 R F D' d B D f2 R D' b' d' U f2 U' d D L' b' D2 l u2 d R2 l' L f d2 u B2 d' D l b2 U l' R' F2 f2 u2 L2 b' R' b2 F' f' l L2 f2 d' l' f' R2 l U2 F2 d2 U 
7. (1:00.02) r' U2 L U' l' B u' R2 D' u' B b2 U2 d2 r2 B2 U b' l2 d2 u2 b' U' d' L2 l' U2 F2 U2 d' L' r U2 r2 F2 d U F U f2 U u' R2 r F' R r' B2 u f' D' U2 R2 u' r F D2 U r B 
8. 1:08.44 B2 F' L l' B' U l' u2 R' D l R' F R2 F2 b' d2 L' R l' r' d l d' f' b2 l' U2 l' r2 R L2 D L2 R b2 r F2 f2 U d' b2 f' R' b2 L B f U2 u2 R2 f2 l F' d' F' r' R' f2 d 
9. 1:08.26 b2 D B2 R l2 F' l2 d2 R F u2 L' D' r' d F' D l' R2 L u2 d2 F D2 B' r2 F U2 R' d2 F2 L' D U2 L2 D F2 b f2 L' u' r b U r2 f' u' D2 r' f u2 B' l L R2 b L' R2 D' L 
10. 1:11.81 U2 b' f F' r' l b B U2 f' F2 D' F d' U' R l B' D u' r2 R' F' r2 R D2 d2 L' f' F L2 F b l2 D' L f' U L' d' l b' R2 U2 l L' F' d2 r' R2 d F r2 F' u' B2 b' L' R' r 
11. 1:08.02 b2 U l2 B' R' B u' B R' u2 L2 b' B' u' b2 U u d L' F u R D u2 F r' d u2 f' u' F2 f' u' L F2 D2 U b' L D F' U u2 L' b2 u' f' l2 R2 B b' U' b' d2 B2 U2 L' b2 L' l2 
12. 1:06.50



//Edit 58.39 single xD


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2015)

14.08 OH ao5
Cool


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 9, 2015)

Feet PB single, fullstep, with coll and multislotting wtf

1:08.59 B U2 B D2 F D2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' D' R2 U2 L2 D B' D2 U2


----------



## imvelox (Jul 9, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 5x5
> best time: 1:00.02 :/
> best mo3: 1:05.57
> best avg5: 1:08.20
> ...



Woh nice sub1 single!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 9, 2015)

7x7x7

4:20.21 single, PB by ~45s, wat o_o

all my PB's are broken because of that now 
4:20.21, 5:09.29, 5:37.06 = 5:02.19 mo3
5:22.13, 5:39.14, (6:02.34+), (4:20.21), 5:09.29 = 5:23.52 ao5
5:35.87, 5:39.34, 5:30.71, 5:38.27, 5:22.13, 5:39.14, 6:02.34+, (4:20.21), 5:09.29, 5:37.06, (6:21.21), 5:31.41 = 5:34.56 ao12


----------



## mafergut (Jul 9, 2015)

New 3x3 PB Ao50 & 100 with the Moyu Huanying. I think it has potential to be more than my backup main while I procrastinate over cleaning and relubing my YJ Chilong. It's an old cube but I like it more than many newer ones, don't really know why...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-9
solves/total: 140/140

single best: 14.51 worst: 23.24
mean of 3 current: 20.19 (σ = 1.34) best: 16.55 (σ = 0.88)
avg of 5 current: 19.00 (σ = 0.78) best: 16.91 (σ = 0.77)
avg of 12 current: 18.89 (σ = 1.31) best: 18.08 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 50
current: 19.28 (σ = 1.39)
* best: 18.88 (σ = 1.26)*

avg of 100
current: 19.08 (σ = 1.38)
* best: 19.06 (σ = 1.38)*

Average: 19.33 (σ = 1.52)
Mean: 19.31



Spoiler



Time List:
20.55, 22.18, 16.43, 21.88, 22.08, 22.45, 19.94, 20.59, 18.29, 17.29, 19.10, 21.44, 17.44, 16.24, 20.93, 21.15, 20.90, 17.78, 19.21, 20.81, 21.52, 18.81, 19.33, 18.86, 21.94, 14.51, 22.41, 19.78, 15.75, 20.95, 21.63, 20.98, 19.83, 23.22, 20.46, 17.45, 20.85, 22.12, 18.16, 19.40, 17.10, 17.56, 16.03, 16.06, 19.65, 22.80, 19.31, 15.78, 18.94, 18.57, 19.16, 19.74, 21.14, 20.75, 17.60, 19.64, 18.95, 18.29, 18.06, 21.73, 19.55, 18.20, 16.91, 17.28, 20.90, 17.46, 19.70, 20.19, 18.32, 18.44, 19.52, 20.44, 17.03, 19.52, 21.47, 18.20, 19.28, 17.91, 20.26, 19.91, 18.96, 19.45, 19.74, 19.07, 19.11, 16.50, 22.99, 16.02[PLL skip], 18.79, 18.07, 20.17, 19.60, 18.55, 23.24, 19.18, 17.47, 20.55, 21.74, 22.07, 17.89, 19.41, 15.73, 18.46, 19.26, 20.65, 21.16, 17.68, 20.26, 20.45, 17.97, 17.10, 19.18, 16.99, 16.49, 20.95, 18.46, 20.90, 20.29, 22.01, 17.38, 17.89, 20.02, 20.92, 19.74, 18.57, 17.56, 20.08, 21.08, 20.66, 17.93, 21.22, 17.38, 19.11, 14.82, 17.66, 18.15, 17.95, 21.71, 19.18, 19.66


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 9, 2015)

All Team BLD UWRs: Patrick Ponce w/ me.

_11.05 single_
*13.60 avg5*
14.88 avg12
17.61 avg50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-9
avg of 50: 17.61

Time List:
1. 16.41 F U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 R' U' B2 D' R F D L' R' B2 
2. 15.94 D' F2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L F2 R2 D B' D' L D' L B' U2 
3. 15.72 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 B U L' F' U' F2 D F' U2 
4. 22.46 R' F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 U' R2 D' R D B' F' L 
5. 18.78 D2 B2 D F' R2 L B D' R' B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 L2 U' 
6. 17.25 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D' B' L' U2 B2 U F R' U2 
7. 15.53 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 R' F' R' D L' F U F2 U' F' U' 
8. 20.16 U' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 R' B' L' F2 U L' D2 
9. (27.17) B L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L' D R2 F D' F2 U R2 B' R 
10. 18.60 U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 D' B' F' L U R' U' F' 
11. 23.28 B' U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B U2 R F2 R2 B2 F' L' R' 
12. 16.00 B L2 D' R2 U L2 R2 D U2 L2 D' B2 R' F2 D F' L B2 F' U' R 
13. 15.64 D B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R D' B2 F' D2 L D' U' B' 
14. 14.72 R U2 B2 L D L B' L F U2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R F2 R' B2 U2 
*15. 13.52 F D R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F D' F2 R' B' R2 F' U' 
16. (12.96) R F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 B U' F' D F' U2 R F' D' R' 
17. 15.99 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U R D B R2 D' F L2 U2 R2 D 
18. (12.98) R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 B R' D' B' D' B F2 U L' 
19. 14.29 F D2 R' U2 R B2 R' F U' L' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B' *
20. 17.68 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L U2 R' B2 R F U L D B R U' B2 D2 R 
21. 16.86 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L' B D R D L D2 F' U' R2 
22. 14.45 F' U' L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L' R' D L2 B' D' F' U' F2 
23. 15.48 R2 B D2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B R' D L' R D R U L B' R 
24. 14.90 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U R' F' U2 F2 L R' U' R' B U2 
25. 16.04 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 D R U F' R D' L' F' 
26. 16.21 D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R D' B L' U B' L F R' U' 
27. 17.80 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F' L2 R' D B U' F2 L2 R' 
28. 17.47 R L F' R' L2 U B' L D' U2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 L U2 R' F2 L' 
29. 15.97 R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B2 F2 D2 B U' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' 
30. 14.83 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' D L U2 R D' B' F' D' L2 U' 
31. 18.78 F' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 B F L B' L' D' B2 F2 L D2 R F 
32. 17.51 L2 D2 F2 L U2 L D2 R B2 D2 R F' L2 D' R U L2 B2 L F2 
33. 15.68 L' D2 R2 U F2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 R B' U' L F D F' D L 
34. 20.31 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L R' D2 U B F2 L2 U' B2 
35. 19.99 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' B' D L' B2 U2 B R' D' B2 F2 
36. 19.86 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' L' D F R' F R2 U' R2 B2 
37. 19.27 L2 D' F' U2 F' L' F U' B' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 
38. 17.25 B D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' B F' L F' D R' D2 R' F 
39. 21.66 F U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 D2 B U' L' D2 B2 F2 L B U2 B2 U 
40. 15.78 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 B U' L' B F' L' R B2 R2 U 
41. 22.07 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R B' D' L B L2 U2 B2 F' 
42. 19.35 L' B' D L2 F L' B2 L D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F 
43. 20.23 L D2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 L' B2 R F2 U' F L B' D2 F L U' 
44. 17.93 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 F R2 F2 L B F2 U L2 F R' D' B2 
_45. (11.05) F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L F U2 L' F L B' L2 F' U2_ 
46. (40.17) D F U' B R' F R2 U L B R2 D2 B' U2 F2 B' R2 B2 L2 F D 
47. (25.63) R2 L' D2 B' D F L' B F2 U2 R' L U2 L B2 U2 D2 R' F' 
48. 17.21 R F' L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 B' U2 F R B F2 U' F2 R' D B 
49. 19.37 U F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D F' R B U' R2 F' U2 B F' R 
50. 20.61 R D2 R2 U L F D B D2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2





Spoiler: Reconstruction of 11.05 UWR single



Scramble: F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L F U2 L' F L B' L2 F' U2

Rami: R2 B' U R2 F2
*Patrick: R2 B' U R2 F2*

Rami: U2 lefty go
*Patrick: U2 L' U L*

Rami: U2 business
*Patrick: U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'*

Rami: U2 back double top
*Patrick: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R*

Rami: U2 sexy sledge
*Patrick: U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'*

Rami: U H perm
*Patrick: U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2*


----------



## cashis (Jul 9, 2015)

sub twelve team wat


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 9, 2015)

cashis said:


> sub twelve team wat



Jacob and I already had sub-12...  I think the avg5 took more skill than the single.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 9, 2015)

All of those times are ridiculous. How many alg names do you guys have?


----------



## cashis (Jul 9, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Jacob and I already had sub-12...  I think the avg5 took more skill than the single.



I didnt know. Yeah avg is pretty insane too. Well all of those are actually..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 9, 2015)

qqwref said:


> All of those times are ridiculous. How many alg names do you guys have?



Hmmm... We have all the OLLs and PLLs of course, and probably 20-30 F2L case names, which can all me mirrored to the back or left.


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 9, 2015)

http://gyazo.com/8f88525364778ab75bfbeb30ba14258a

I ALMOST GOT AN AVG12 WITH NO SOLVES OVER 20 SECONDS..i got nervous after being so relaxed while solving

but uh new PB

edit: my god I did an avg5 PB and got a 12...easy cross easy F2L with a bowtie OLL and H Perm


----------



## APdRF (Jul 10, 2015)

LOL scramble, almost PB:

U' B2 U L2 D' B2 D L2 D U' B' R F U' L' D L D U

x2
U R2' F D' R D // X-CROSS
L U L' // F2L #2
L' R U2 R' L // F2L #3
L' U L U y' R U R' // F2L #4
U2 l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // PLL

42 MOVES @ 7.61 SECONDS = 5,519 TPS

My TPS still suck


----------



## KRAMIST (Jul 10, 2015)

Learned all of vls,rls,wvls,cls and els


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 10, 2015)

PB 3x3 ao5!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-10
avg of 5: 24.31

Time List:
1. 24.56 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L R' F2 R D2 B L2 U R D' L F2 D U B2 
2. (26.29) B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F' D2 L2 R' F2 D2 L2 B D 
3. 24.67 L' R' D2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 U' R B2 R' B' F' L B2 D' B2 
4. (23.13) F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R D B2 L2 F' U' B U2 L2 F2 
5. 23.70 U2 R2 B D2 L2 B U2 R2 F D2 B L' F R B' D' L2 D L2 F


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 10, 2015)

constantly getting ~6.2 averages of 50 on pyra now, very inconsistent though 

got a PB ao5 in this session

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-10
avg of 5: 4.43

Time List:
1. (3.66) U R L B' U R' U B l' (9 moves inc. tips)
2. 4.08 L' U' L' B' R U B' L r' (15 moves, missed a 7 mover :<)
3. 4.40 U L R B' U L' B L' l' u' (18 moves)
4. (6.05) U' L' B L' B U' L B' R' l r' u' (21 moves )
5. 4.80 R B U' L U L R' L u' (20 moves :s)

high movecounts mostly because of 2-flips xD
all using 1-flip except for the first one, which was an intuitive top+centres that turned out to be a Bell method solution)


----------



## Iggy (Jul 10, 2015)

7x7

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-10
avg of 12: 4:57.49

Time List:
4:52.03, 4:48.13, 5:02.65, 4:53.24, 4:39.46, 4:55.67, 5:14.06, 4:46.63, (4:37.28), (5:41.98), 5:04.54, 5:18.48

Second sub 5, really close to PB. Would've been PB if I didn't lock up so much on the last 3 solves


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2015)

18. 10.92 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L' D L U' R' U' B D2 R L2 D2
19. 11.54 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D U2 B U B F2 U2 L B' U2 R2 U
20. 11.42 D L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 B F2 R2 F2 U L D' U'
21. 10.06 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L' F D U2 L U L2 U R' B' U'
22. 10.27 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 U R2 F' L' D U2 R D' F' L2 U R' D
= 10.87 with Roux

Later in the session:
43. 10.93 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D' U' F' D R2 U' B2 L' F R2 D2 L'
44. 12.22 R2 D R2 L2 D U' L2 U' R2 F2 L U' R2 L' F' R F' D' B L2
45. 10.25 F2 D' R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L F' L' U2 L2 B' L' B R2 F2 L2
46. 10.03 L2 D L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' L2 B' R' F R L2 B2 D B U2
47. 11.71 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 F' D B' D' F2 D' R' L' U B2 U'
= 10.96
Those first three scrambles are so good. I should've sub-10ed all of them. Fourth was EO+ULUR skip.

E: 12.38 Ao50

E2:
50. 10.58 U2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B' U R D R2 U' L F' L2 D'
51. 9.46 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 R U' F' R' F' D U'
52. 10.45 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B D2 B2 R' D2 F U B L2
53. 11.12 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R L U' B D2 B' L D' R2 L2
54. 10.46 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L' B U L U R L U' B' F' U'
= 10.50

sub-10 pls

E3: ... 12.07 Ao100! Finished with a sub-9 single.

100. 8.75 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U' F' U L' F2 D' U' R2 U' B' U'

x2 y
[D U] F2 [D2 U] (R r) B'
U' r' U2 R' U R
R U R' U R U' R'
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
U2 U' U2 M' U2 M
U' U U' M2 U2 M2 U2

Should've been sub-8, but still quite fast so I don't really mind.

This is my first overall 3x3 PB done with Roux only  The Ao12 was 0.03 off.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

*ALL PBS*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-10
solves/total: 1000/1000

*single*
* best: 6.00*
worst: 11.68

*mean of 3*
current: 9.48 (σ = 0.45)
*best: 8.30* (σ = 0.87)

*avg of 5*
current: 9.71 (σ = 0.18)
*best: 8.64* (σ = 0.14)

*avg of 12*
current: 9.28 (σ = 0.56)
*best: 9.14* (σ = 0.91)

*avg of 50*
current: 9.56 (σ = 0.37)
* best: 9.37* (σ = 0.40)

*avg of 100*
current: 9.54 (σ = 0.37)
* best: 9.43* (σ = 0.37)

*avg of 1000*
current: 9.58 (σ = 0.43)
*best: 9.58* (σ = 0.43)

Average: 9.58 (σ = 0.43)
Mean: 9.57


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow gj! Especially the ao5


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wow gj! Especially the ao5



thank you! yeah the ao 5 was a real surprise! I didnt even notice I got it until the day after when I checked the stats.


----------



## cashis (Jul 10, 2015)

sub 9 ao12 gogogo


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

cashis said:


> sub 9 ao12 gogogo



its easier said than done... I was trying for it all day...400 solves and the best was 9.18 meh


----------



## cashis (Jul 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its easier said than done... I was trying for it all day...400 solves and the best was 9.18 meh



aye ur sub 10 stop complaining


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 10, 2015)

9.66 NL OH single! 

3rd or 4th sub-10.


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2015)

wat

3. 11.30 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L R2 B2 F D' R L' B2 R F2 D2

OH

Third or fourth sub-15 and first sub-14.

E:


Spoiler



x2 // Inspection
L' z' U R' U' z F L2 D' // EOLine (7/7)
R' // F2L-1 (1/8)
U' L2 // F2L-2 (2/10)
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (8/18)
U z' U' L' U // F2L-4 (4/22)
z U U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U' L' // ZBLL (13/35)

3.10 TPS.


----------



## cashis (Jul 10, 2015)

15 puzl first fringe PB, and I think overall move count pb
fringe- 38 
whole thing- 72


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 10, 2015)

13.1 OH NL single  prett good, OllCP with zperm


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 11, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> Learned all of vls,rls,wvls,cls and els


Wow, can you make a video with some solves? I'd love to see those in use


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 11, 2015)

Sub-4 skewb ao12 and sub-WR ao5!!! Learning advanced is really paying off now. 

Ao5: 3.06
(2.35)
2.91
3.44
2.82
(4.06)

Ao12: 3.68
3.50
(6.72)
(2.35)
2.91
3.44
2.82
4.06
3.46
4.91
3.94
3.31
4.42

I still need to work on pure peanut+U perm recognition though (you can probably tell which solve it was)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2015)

3x3x100 cuboid in 31:36.969, 2562 moves, 1.35 tps.

Fooled around a lot during edges, so this can certainly be improved


----------



## IAmAPerson (Jul 11, 2015)

2.265 average of 100 on Floppy Cube with 0.829 Ao5, 1.531 Ao12, and 0.064 single! Sub-2 will soon be mine...

If you want to know my method, I just learned an algorithm for every possible configuration of the puzzle, so the time is all dependent on TPS (which is hard). I need to work on fingertricking. It seems that I top out at 3 TPS.

Also, yes. I practice WCA speedsolving.


----------



## EMI (Jul 11, 2015)

4x4 PB 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-11
avg of 5: 32.95

Time List:
1. 32.15 Rw2 D R2 Rw B2 R' Rw2 D B2 Uw2 Rw R2 U Uw' D Rw' F D' Rw' B2 R' Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 R D2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw B D' Rw2 Fw2 B D Rw L' D2 
2. (30.42) R2 Uw R2 Rw2 F2 D2 Rw' Fw2 Rw F' D' B Fw' R U2 Uw' R' F' B D' Rw' B' Uw' Rw2 Fw' D' Fw Rw L F2 Fw' L' Uw B' L' U Rw' Fw' B' Rw' 
3. (37.44) R' D' Rw U' B Fw Rw' F2 R2 D L U2 Fw U2 F2 Uw U' Fw B Rw2 Fw' B' F' D R' Rw U' R2 Fw2 F D R' B' Fw2 F2 U F L Fw U' 
4. 35.53 D2 R B' D Uw F' U' F Rw' U2 Rw Uw2 Fw F2 L2 F Uw R' U' R2 B R' B2 R2 U F L' R D Fw' D Uw' R' Uw2 R' B' F2 D2 L2 U2 
5. 31.18 F' Uw2 L B Uw F2 R Fw' R2 Uw B' F2 Fw' Rw' D' F2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 B' Uw D' L Uw' U L' U2 R2 D' Fw' F2 L Uw2 L2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw R2 B


----------



## Myachii (Jul 11, 2015)

EMI said:


> 4x4 PB
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-11
> avg of 5: 32.95
> 
> ...



Oh my.
Any tips for how to be so fast?


----------



## EMI (Jul 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Oh my.
> Any tips for how to be so fast?



I thought this wasn't very fast anymore nowadays ^^
For tips, it's mainly practising a lot, and many small things that you learn by watching different solvers (just solves, or reconstructions, or tutorials). I think Jacob Hutnyk has made some tips videos, and Pedro Roque I believe. Oh, and there is also a How to get fast video by Lucas Etter. Edit: I meant Kevin Costello III


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 11, 2015)

EMI said:


> Oh, and there is also a How to get fast video by *Lucas Etter*.



Isn't it Kevin Costello III?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2015)

3x3 NL PB Single, first sub7 fullstep, 9th sub7 overall. Really happy about this solve 

1. 6.541 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U B U R' D2 B U' F D F R2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 14.08 OH ao5
> Cool



Nice...

I'm getting there, some new PBs today:

Ao5: 22.85
Ao12: 23.62
Ao100: 27.62


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 11, 2015)

13.97 PB ao50. A week and a half ago I wasn't even sub-15, and my ao5 PB was 13.90.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 11, 2015)

Feliks official 6:20.73 4BLD mo3 lel


----------



## EMI (Jul 11, 2015)

Whyyy...
3x3, yes this is PB lol.
avg of 12: 9.03

Time List:
8.77, 8.36, 8.89, 8.48, 12.79, 9.35, 8.78, 8.52, (DNF(11.37)), (7.77), 8.16, 8.25

Last five make an 8.31 of 5, also PB.

Got it on cam, but I'm using rude words.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 11, 2015)

wtf 11.27 3x3 PB single, CMLL was a-perm, and LSE was just moo lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2015)

WHHHHYYYYY? Y ME STILL NO sub6? pb by .02, LL was F R U R' U' F', no AUF. Can't reconstruct for some reason, but the beginning

1. 6.058 R2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F U' F2 L' B U' F' U R B2 D' 

z2
L D' R' U' F D'
U L' U L
U' R' U2 R U2 L U L'
...

maybe some one else can find the rest


----------



## Cale S (Jul 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1. 6.058 R2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F U' F2 L' B U' F' U R B2 D'
> 
> z2
> L D' R' U' F D'
> ...



z2
L D' R' U' F D'
U L' U L
U' R' U2 R U2 L U L'
U R U' R2 U' R
y' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' 
F R U R' U' F'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> z2
> L D' R' U' F D'
> U L' U L
> U' R' U2 R U2 L U L'
> ...


Thanks a lot Cale 

More PBs:
9.18 ao12
9.75 ao50
9.92 ao100 (failed a bit the end)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 11, 2015)

After MONTHS of frustration and wanting to quit speefsolving, I finally made a bit of a comeback.

Hoped on skype with MD cubers and picked up an AoLong v2.

7.90 AO5
8.27 AO12
8.67 AO50
8.81 AO100


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 11, 2015)

2-7 relay

7:44.34

pb by 25s


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 11, 2015)

13.08 single, first ever sub-20 ao20 at 17.89! Gans 356 rocks.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 11, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> Learned all of vls,rls,wvls,cls and els



magic wondeful?


----------



## imvelox (Jul 11, 2015)

29.346 35puzzle PB single wat


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2015)

1. (36.70) B U L' F U' D2 L2 B R L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 
2. (1:28.00) L U2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 F' R B' U R B' R D2 R2 
3. 46.38 F' R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' U B U2 B' D R' F2 D2 R B' 
4. 41.88 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' U' L2 R U2 L' U R F U2 
5. 43.91 L D L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' L2 U2 F D B L D' R2 B F2
= 44.06
3x3 sim



imvelox said:


> 29.346 35puzzle PB single wat




E: 28.04 U F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R' B U2 L' F2 L' D' F L2

E: 29.600 35 puzzle, PB is .03 faster


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2015)

Ty Marshall 2.11 Skewb NAR single

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1016/events/20/rounds/1/results


----------



## AA13 (Jul 11, 2015)

After 3 months..... I FINALLY HIT SUB 20!!


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2015)

8-puzzle, first solve of session:
*0.195*, *5 moves*, *25.641 TPS*
1 2 3/5 7 6/4 0 8
DRUL2

32nd solve of session:
*0.214*, *6*, *28.037*
1 2 3/7 0 6/5 4 8
URDLUL


----------



## Torch (Jul 11, 2015)

7.93 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 

x y2 D' L D
U L U2 L' U y' L' U' L
R' U2 R U' y' R' U R
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' L U' L' U L U' L' U r' U L U' 

7.93/39=4.92 TPS

Yay, I have an LL skip as PB again!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2015)

PB done with my Moyu Pyra 
Average of 5: 8.49
1. 8.07 B R L B U L' U' B' l r' b 
2. 9.77 U B U' R' U L B' U B' l' r' u 
3. 7.64 U B' R' B U' L' B' R l r u' 
4. (13.85) U L' R L' R' U' L' R b' 
5. (7.38) L U B' R' L' R' L R l r u


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 11, 2015)

.16 off of PB 5.76

F2 U' L U' R' L F' L U2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D' L2 

x2 D R' D2 F B' R' D // cross
U L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L 1
y R' U' R // F2L 2
U2 R U R' // F2L 3
L' U' L U L' U' L U2 / F2L 4
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U2 // PLL


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 11, 2015)

Square-1 PB: (18.59)	(4,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (0,-2) / 

Adj-adj CP with an EP skip.

AO5 PB: Average: 25.08
Best: 20.82
Worst: 33.29
Mean: 25.87
Standard Deviation: 4.11

1: (33.29)	(4,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (6,-1) / (3,-2) / 
2: 25.66	(1,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,-2) / (6,-1) / (4,0) / (4,0)
3: 25.66	(0,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (2,-3) / (0,-2) / 
4: 23.91	(0,2) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0)
5: (20.82)	(1,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-5) / 

Only 1 parity 

Also AO50: 31.69
AO100: 32.48

Sub 30 is getting close!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 12, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> .16 off of PB 5.76
> 
> F2 U' L U' R' L F' L U2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D' L2
> 
> ...


Did you really have that 5.60 6 years ago when you joined this forum? Wow. I'm surprised it's lasted that long!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 12, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Did you really have that 5.60 6 years ago when you joined this forum? Wow. I'm surprised it's lasted that long!



Haha. Nope! it's just 100% pure coincidence! Some people have said maybe if I change my username, my PB would change. I've had 5.60 since 2013.


----------



## Carbon (Jul 12, 2015)

FINALLY SUB 3 6x6 SINGLE

2:54.48 with 2:20 lol redux stackmatted.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 12, 2015)

Yet another reconstructed PB single: 
scramble: 11.61 B2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 F U B2 F D' B' U L D L'
cross: z2 y' R' F2 U' L2 
f2l1: U L U' L'
f2l2: y' U R U' R'
f2l3: y R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
f2l4: y U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

Plus 15.95 ao12 finally sub-16


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 12, 2015)

Lee Chiang 1.69 skewb WR


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 12, 2015)

Decided to get fast at megaminx because I feel like I should live up to my username.

Sub-3 AO5: 3:00.48, (2:42.41), (3:15.91), 2:56.11, 3:00.31 = 2:58.97


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 12, 2015)

Skewb PBs

ao50: 4.43
ao100: 4.54


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2015)

4:16.46 7x7 PB single :O Last 4 edges were kind easy

Edit: 4:22.05 single wat. 2nd best single, again edges were kinda easy


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 12, 2015)

4x4 OH
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3/3
best time: 1:26.12
worst time: 1:38.78

session avg: 1:29.03 (σ = 0.00)
session mean: 1:31.31


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2015)

59.03 Megaminx ao12 nothing special, but I have to practise for nats in 7 weeks. I'm hopefully sub57 or so till then  So: Megaminx practise starts again 

Also: 8.73 3x3 LL skip ._. That's like my 10th LL skip


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2015)

7x7 PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-12
solves/total: 26/26

single
best: 4:16.46
worst: 5:32.34

mean of 3
current: 5:12.30 (σ = 20.62)
best: 4:43.03 (σ = 18.40)

avg of 5
current: 5:01.11 (σ = 11.32)
best: 4:43.03 (σ = 18.40)

avg of 12
current: 4:58.74 (σ = 10.01)
best: 4:54.34 (σ = 10.32)

Average: 4:59.26 (σ = 11.14)
Mean: 4:58.43

Time List:
4:48.30, 4:55.77, 5:02.82, 5:02.10, 5:01.55, 5:21.43, 5:24.62, 4:16.46, 5:10.47, 4:56.45, 4:22.05, 4:50.58, 5:02.83, 5:11.10, 4:47.25, 4:55.71, 4:59.20, 5:18.15, 4:56.13, 4:48.58, 4:59.06, 4:32.98, 4:58.77, 4:51.15, 5:32.34, 5:13.42

The avg12 only had 3 sup 5s yay


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 12, 2015)

10.333 PB single the other day

z2 // inspection
F R' F2 L B L D// cross
U' R' U' R // F2L1
y' U R' U' R y L' U L // F2L2
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U L U' L' // F2L3
U R U' R' U R U' R' U' y L' U L // F2L4
U f R U R' U' f' // OLL+PLLskip 

≈4.742 tps...disgusting. My slow turn speed kills everything.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Square-1 PB: (18.59)	(4,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (0,-2) /
> 
> Adj-adj CP with an EP skip.
> 
> ...



that's another event you're better than me at now... RIP my sum of ranks place


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 12, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> that's another event you're better than me at now... RIP my sum of ranks place



Naw, I still suck at all big cubes, mega and BLD.

Anyway, there isn't Sq-1 at ABHC so I won't be able to make use of all of this practice. My goal is to podium at every event at least once in my cubing life.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2015)

Fianlly broke my long standing PB ao5  Also, I think I am fully sub 10 with CFOP now, my average is now 9.8-9.9, getting rarely sup12

Average of 5: 8.594
1. 8.737 
2. 8.541 
3. (9.321) 
4. (8.127) 
5. 8.505 

lost the scrambles tho... qqtimer sucks


----------



## United Thought (Jul 12, 2015)

First feetsingle:

5:16.68

any good?
tips?
things I'm obviously doing badly?


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2015)

United Thought said:


> First feetsingle:
> 
> 5:16.68
> 
> ...


It's hard to give tips without a video, but a lot of useful things you'll find out as you do more solves, for example U moves are very hard to do. You'll improve a lot in your first few solves.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 12, 2015)

35puzzle (6x6) in *24.650*, *251 moves*, 10.182tps

Okso the most ridiculous PB i've ever got, PB by 5 seconds lel
video


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2015)

35puzzle (6x6) in *24.641*, *274 moves*, 11.119tps

Okso the most ridiculous PB i've ever got, PB by 5 seconds ell
no video


----------



## imvelox (Jul 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> 35puzzle (6x6) in *24.641*, *274 moves*, 11.119tps
> 
> Okso the most ridiculous PB i've ever got, PB by 5 seconds ell
> no video



I quit life.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 13, 2015)

I suck at 3x3. Why can't I finally be sub-20? This is so annoying. But, my best Mo3 is pretty good. 

Rubik's cube
Jul 12, 2015 7:05:43 PM - 7:40:22 PM

Mean: 20.43
Average: 20.36
Best time: 15.66
Median: 20.26
Worst time: 28.26
Standard deviation: 2.66

Best average of 5: 17.58
1-5 - 18.45 17.21 17.07 (15.81) (23.19)

Best average of 12: 19.44
31-42 - 19.19 (23.07) 18.06 20.26 16.80 (15.88) 20.93 19.95 20.55 22.27 20.21 16.22

1. 18.45 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 D B U2 F U2 L F' R L F U2
2. 17.21 U' B2 U R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' D L' D U' F' D' R2 B D U2
3. 17.07 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R F D L B2 D' B2 R F2 R U
4. 15.81 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D F' L' D2 B U2 B2 F' R U2
5. 23.19 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B D' L F2 D B2 R' F' D F D2
6. 22.72 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 L' B' F2 R L F' R D B U2 L'
7. 18.72 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D L U' R2 B' D' L' F' U F2 D
8. 22.97 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 U' B' L2 D' R' L2 B2 L' F2 D' F' D'
9. 21.17 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' U B U R U R B2 L B2 U2
10. 23.71 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 F D' L2 U R F' U2
11. 20.25 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R' D2 F' L2 D L' F R' B F
12. 19.13 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L' B R U B' D L D U2 B'
13. 20.16 D2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D2 U' F' L' B2 F' D' R' B F R D U2
14. 17.44 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' L' F R2 U' B2 L B2 F D'
15. 22.54 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U B L2 D L2 U L' U2 B2 F L' D2
16. 15.66 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L B' R D' U' F L2 B' U' R'
17. 20.07 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U B' D' L' B' L' B2 R' U' F D U
18. 20.66 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D U2 R2 D' B2 L U' F L F U B' D' B2 U
19. 18.59 D B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 L D' B2 R F L' B D2 L B' U2
20. 19.93 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U F2 R U B' F' D2 L2 D B' L B' R
21. 18.47 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 R' U2 F R D' R2 L F R U2
22. 24.92 U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 R F' L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L D' F' U'
23. 23.97 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' L U' R2 B' D' B' D' L F' U'
24. 23.06 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' B L2 U' L B D' F U' L2 U2
25. 22.38 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' R2 L' F' R D U F2 L U'
26. 22.53 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 U' F' U R B R' U' R L2 U2 L2
27. 20.32 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 U F2 R2 U B' D L' F R F2 R2 U B2 F D'
28. 23.16 D L2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 F R B' F2 R F2 L2 F' U2
29. 20.05 B2 R2 L2 D2 U' L2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R' B' U' L' D2 F D' L2 B2 R' D2
30. 18.05 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U' F' R' D R' B' L D2 R' L' D'
31. 19.19 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' D R2 D' B' F2 R2 L
32. 23.07 U' L2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B R2 U' B2 R' D U' F L' B2
33. 18.06 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D' U F' D2 R2 L' B' U' L2 F' U'
34. 20.26 U B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L' F2 U2 L' F U R' D2 R
35. 16.80 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R' D' R D2 L F' L2 F U2 F'
36. 15.88 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D L2 B L F' L2 D' B' F2 D' F D2
37. 20.93 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' R U F' D U2 B2 F D' R' U'
38. 19.95 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D R2 D L D' R L' U B' R' D' B D'
39. 20.55 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L F' L F2 R B U2 R2 L U'
40. 22.27 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D U F2 R' D' B' F R2 D' R D' B2 L U'
41. 20.21 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 R B F' L B' D B2 D' B U2 R2
42. 16.22 D2 R2 D U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F D L' F' L B' U F2 D2
43. 23.17 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B' R2 D' U' L' F U' F' D2 L2
44. 21.29 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D B' L D' F U F2 U' B R2 L2
45. 28.26 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U B D' F2 U F' R U B2 L D'
46. 24.12 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D B L D2 F' L2 D' B2 R' F L2 D'
47. 19.86 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U L' U L' D L2 F D R2 L' U
48. 16.74 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R F' U' B' F' U2 R L'
49. 21.17 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R D' F' R' D2 U2 R F'
50. 21.03 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' B' D B2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 B' F D'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 13, 2015)

3.74 skewb avg50


Spoiler



Average of 50: 3.74
1. (2.14) U B' U' R U B' L R
2. 2.74 U L' R U' B R L' R' U'
3. 2.64 B' L' U R L' U B' U'
4. 3.56 B U B' L' R U B R'
5. 3.63 L' B' U R' L R' U B'
6. 3.10 U' B L B' R' L B' L' U'
7. 3.71 R U B' R B U' L U R'
8. 3.37 B' U B R' U' B' L' U'
9. 3.55 L R' U L' U' B R' U B'
10. 4.88 B' R L U' B L' R' L'
11. 4.42 B' L B' U L R' L' B
12. 4.86 B' U L B R U' R L
13. 3.88 R' B' R' U' L B U' L
14. 3.87 U L B U' R' B R U' B L'
15. 4.37 R B R' U B' R' U R
16. 3.60 R' U L U B L R' B U'
17. 3.08 B L' U' R U' R L' R' U'
18. 3.85 U' B R U R' B' U B' L'
19. 3.51 B' L' B' L U R L' B' L
20. 3.97 U L B U' L U' B R
21. (2.16) B L' R' B U B' L' R
22. 2.96 R B' U' R B L R' U'
23. 3.53 R' U' L' B U R L U R
24. 4.30 L R' B' R' U' B' R' L
25. 4.10 U B' U B' L' R' B' U
26. 3.33 L' U' R L' U' B U' B U'
27. 3.75 L' R U' L' U L B L' B
28. 4.51 U' B R' L' R' L R L' U'
29. 3.43 B' R' L R U' L' R' L U
30. (5.57) L U' B' L R' U' L R' L'
31. 3.54 R' U L U R' U R B' L
32. 5.09 R' B U' B' U B' U' L'
33. 2.29 R U L' B' L R L R' U
34. 3.02 L B R' L' U R' U B
35. 5.36 B' R L' B' L B L' R' B L'
36. (8.39) B R' B' R' U' L R B' R'
37. 4.01 L R' B U L' B' R' U'
38. (6.71) U' L' U' B' R U' B L
39. 3.46 U' L' B R' U' B U' R' L'
40. 3.65 R U R' L' R' L U R'
41. 3.30 R' U' R U' L' R' L U B
42. 3.69 L U L' U' L' U' B R L
43. 4.73 U R U' L R' U' R' B
44. 2.74 R L' R B L' R L B'
45. 3.56 L B U L' R B' R L B'
46. (1.84) L' R' B U L U' L R
47. 3.34 R' U B' L B' L R U R'
48. 5.12 U' L R' U' B R L B'
49. 3.38 B L' R U' B U' R B'
50. 3.61 L' R U' B U' R L' U R'


not pb, but pretty good
completely failed the avg100 and got 3.96


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 13, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I suck at 3x3. Why can't I finally be sub-20?



Oooohhh you have no idea.
My PB ao5 is 26.45, my PB single is 19 flat, but my global average is on the giant wall of 35 seconds. The trouble isn't climbing up, it's jumping down.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 13, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1030&cat=1&rnd=3

Yeah Antoine! 7.98 is becoming the 0.96 of 3x3 averages


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 13, 2015)

1. 2:29.09 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

Wooo sub-2:30

EDIT: Spoke too soon:

1. 2:19.54 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

Aaand awesome average:

2:29.09, (2:48.80), (2:19.54), 2:38.52, 2:37.43 = 2:35.01


----------



## Carbon (Jul 13, 2015)

Simply to spite megaminxwin 5th timed mega solve ever 2:02.55


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2015)

7.98 3x3 official average, tying what Feliks got in that round. He had a better single though 

Also would have been 8.08 average in finals had I double flicked an A-perm properly. In the end I got third with 8.70, Mats just beating me with 8.65.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 7.98 3x3 official average, tying what Feliks got in that round. He had a better single though
> 
> Also would have been 8.08 average in finals had I double flicked an A-perm properly. In the end I got third with 8.70, Mats just beating me with 8.65.



Nice, congrats on subbing 8


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2015)

44.04 4x4 ao5
46.67 ao12
I'm decently fast again and just in time for comp


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 7.98 3x3 official average, tying what Feliks got in that round. He had a better single though
> 
> Also would have been 8.08 average in finals had I double flicked an A-perm properly. In the end I got third with 8.70, Mats just beating me with 8.65.


Congrats on the sub-8 average! Feliks almost came second in three consecutive rounds of 3x3, wow.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 13, 2015)

1:45.22 4x4 PB single. Later on got 1:50.50/No parity. 3rd best solve ever


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 13, 2015)

2:09 6x6 single with Oll Parity and locky Gperm


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 13, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> 1. 2:29.09
> R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
> R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
> R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
> ...



username is megaminxwin

can't even sub-2


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 13, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> username is megaminxwin
> 
> can't even sub-2



;(
Look at my PBs


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 13, 2015)

L6E 5.52 ao50 (no pre-inspection)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 13, 2015)

Decided to do some megaminx solves:

Solves: 25/25
Best mo3: 56.68
Best ao5: 57.26
Best ao12: 59.14
Ao25: 1:00.19

Bit worse than yesterday, the ao25 is not even sub1, how disappointing...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2015)

9.80 Team BLD single UWR!!!! Done with Patrick.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



9.80 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' F2 D' F2 D L D F U' R

Rami: x2 spin left Back Down F R Down' U2 double top
Patrick: x2 y' B D F R D' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'

Rami: Lefty double top
Patrick: L' U2 L U' L' U L

Rami: U2 spin right back business
Patrick: U2 y R' U2 R U R' U' R

Rami: U spin left back top
Patrick: U y' R' U' R U' R' U R

Rami: U sexy sledge
Patrick: U R U R' U' R' F R F'



The world's first sub-11... is sub-10.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 13, 2015)

I just finished learning full OLL! 

I've also gotten a 10.41 PB single on the 3x3.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2015)

OH MY GOD 9.75 TEAM BLD UWR (w/ Patrick)! Non-lucky this time.



Spoiler



9.75 D F' B' D' R2 B D' L B' U2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 U

Rami: z2 spin right R2 F' L U' back mixed U' spin left 
Patrick: z2 y R2 F' L U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' y'

Rami: Back top
Patrick: R' U' R U' R' U R

Rami: U' spin left back go
Patrick: U' y' R' U R

Rami: U' go
Patrick: U' R U' R'

Rami: U' peanut
Patrick: U' F' r U R' U' r' F R

Rami: U' Y perm
Patrick: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'[7/13/15, 5:19:55 PM] Rami: 3. 9.75 D F' B' D' R2 B D' L B' U2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 U
[7/13/15, 5:22:07 PM] Rami: Rami: z2 spin right R2 F' L U' back mixed U' spin left 
Patrick: z2 y R2 F' L U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' y'

Rami: Back top
Patrick: R' U' R U' R' U R

Rami: U' spin left back go
Patrick: U' y' R' U R

Rami: U' go
Patrick: U' R U' R'

Rami: U' peanut
Patrick: U' F' r U R' U' r' F R

Rami: U' Y perm
Patrick: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'



Still haven't gotten a 10...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 13, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> L6E 5.52 ao50 (no pre-inspection)



it is reasonable to give yourself about a second or two to identify the EO case (if you recognize the EO case before or during CMLL).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2015)

3.38 Pyra average of 12.
Counting 4 is annoying.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I just finished learning full OLL!
> 
> I've also gotten a 10.41 PB single on the 3x3.



Well you're faster than me on 6x6, 7x7 AND 3x3 
(I'm still faster on Pyra lol)

E: I got my SQ1 PB! 31.94. My previous PB was 38.85, which is why my reaction was so... overwhelming. I yelled and ran around, waving my arms around and things like that. I got a new PB for my most insane reaction xD


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2015)

Just got a Yuxin 4x4. Did 12 solves to break in then did this. I had never gotten sub-1 on my Shengshou and I just got three. I just struggle getting used to these stickers, because they are different and my recognition suffers.

Solves/total: 25/25

single
*best: 51.23*
worst: 1:20.10

mean of 3
current: 1:15.15 (σ = 5.93)
*best: 55.59 (σ = 3.80)*

avg of 5
current: 1:17.55 (σ = 0.81)
*best: 1:01.47 (σ = 6.42)*

avg of 12
current: 1:11.30 (σ = 8.01)
*best: 1:08.14 (σ = 6.54)*

Average: 1:11.02 (σ = 5.22)
Mean: 1:10.34


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 1:14.11 U' F' B L U Fw2 B F' Uw' L' R2 Uw' B L2 Rw F R2 Rw2 D2 R2 Rw' U2 D L F2 R B' Fw' Rw D Rw2 Uw D' Rw2 F2 R2 L F' Fw' B 
2. 1:04.74 B Uw D Fw2 Rw D2 Rw2 Uw' D Rw B U' Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw2 Fw D L' Fw2 D' L2 U2 L Rw2 F2 R' D' B U' B2 L F U Rw2 D2 Uw F R2 
3. 1:17.97 D B' F2 Uw2 Rw' D' Rw' R Uw D2 Rw2 D' Rw U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw F2 Rw Uw Rw2 U2 Uw' Rw2 B' Uw R2 Rw L' U' Fw' Rw Fw2 R2 U R U D2 F R' 
4. 1:07.05 Uw' D F' R' U' R2 Rw L2 U B2 Fw Uw' L' B' Fw F' R' L' Uw B L2 B' Rw2 L2 U D2 Uw' F2 R2 Uw Rw2 U B U2 R2 D B' U' B2 Uw2 
5. 1:07.74 Uw B2 L' U2 Rw' Fw' R' D Uw2 R' B2 L' R2 F Rw2 L2 U2 Uw' D2 Fw D' U' Rw2 L U2 R Fw' D2 F D' Fw' L B' Fw' R U' Fw' Uw' L' Uw 
6. 1:13.48 Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw' L' Fw R' B' D R2 F2 D Uw2 L Fw2 D' F2 Fw D L Rw F2 Rw2 Fw' L2 B2 Uw L2 B' F2 L B Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' R L D' 
7. 1:12.59 B' F' D' B' F2 Uw Rw2 B R L' D' B Rw Fw' B R L2 U' D2 R D' Uw' B2 U2 Uw2 F2 Fw B' R2 B Rw B' Uw Fw D' L F2 L2 R U' 
8. 1:05.03 D2 Fw F2 R2 Uw' F' B U2 D Rw2 R' L B L' D' F Uw' Rw' F' U' L2 U' Fw U2 R2 U Fw R' B' D2 U B2 U2 D L' R' D' U2 L Fw2 
9. 1:11.84 Rw2 F' B' L2 D' Fw D2 L B2 U Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 L U F' L' R B2 Rw D B D L2 R' B2 Fw Uw' Fw2 F2 B' Uw' U2 Rw2 L Fw B2 U' Uw' 
10. 1:06.37 Fw Uw' R' F2 B2 Uw L2 B D2 L Rw2 Uw R' D U Uw F2 B2 Uw' Fw U Rw' R F R2 D Fw2 Uw2 B' R2 Uw U' D' L' Uw' B2 R' D B2 D 
11. 1:07.69 U' B2 Fw2 L2 D' U' R' Fw F' D' Uw' F2 D2 Fw D' U' B2 R' Fw2 B2 L2 D Rw2 R' L' D2 Uw' R2 L' Uw2 F Uw2 Rw' F Fw2 D' Uw U' L2 Rw2 
12. 1:13.82 Uw2 L' R2 B L2 D F2 U Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw R2 U' B Rw2 B2 F' Rw2 Fw' Uw L' D U2 Rw' B2 D' Uw' U R2 B' L2 Uw2 D' L2 R D L' U' L2 
13. 1:11.64 L' Fw2 R2 Rw Fw2 Uw' U Rw' F R Uw2 U' Fw2 D2 L' U Fw' L F2 R2 B' L' U' D R U' Rw2 B' L' R' B F' R' F' R2 F2 L' D L' Fw2 
14. 1:17.98 Fw2 D Rw L Fw Rw B' U2 Rw2 U' Rw' U' R Fw2 B2 F2 L' Uw L Fw2 U' R' Uw B2 U2 L2 R2 Rw' Uw U Fw D' U L2 B F2 Uw D2 Fw L' 
15. 1:17.07 L' Uw U' Rw' R2 U' D2 B R F2 U' Uw' Fw2 D Rw2 Fw' U2 B2 Rw B' Rw' B' Uw D Rw' Fw' F Rw F2 U' F' U' R B' U' D2 L2 Rw' Fw B2 
16. 57.31 L' D U' F Uw2 L2 Uw2 F' Rw L Fw2 B' L' F Uw B' U2 L2 F R' D2 B2 L2 F Rw2 U' D' L' R2 Fw' L2 U' B U B2 Rw F2 R L U 
17. 51.23 Fw2 R2 D2 U Uw2 R' D' Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw2 D U' Fw2 B R' L2 Uw B2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 R' U2 F D' Rw2 L' F B2 L Fw2 F L' R' B2 Uw2 Fw2 U' 
18. 58.23 B2 F2 D2 U2 Rw R L U R' Rw L' Fw' Uw U2 B2 Fw L' Uw D Fw2 D2 Rw' B2 Rw R' U' L D2 U2 R2 U Fw' U' Rw L R F' Fw B2 L 
19. 1:12.37 B2 D B' F2 U' Fw2 Uw' R' F' U2 Fw U R2 Rw2 D2 F B' D2 B2 F2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U D Uw2 B L' U L' Rw U Fw' Rw U2 Rw R U' 
20. 1:08.86 F2 R L2 F' R Fw2 Rw L2 R' B2 U2 Uw' L2 U' L2 U B' Uw' R2 Fw2 L' U2 Uw2 B' D2 F' R D Fw L' F2 L F L R Uw Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 
21. 1:18.39 U' Rw' D2 Rw U' D2 B F D' U2 B2 L2 Uw2 R2 U Uw2 R B Fw' D2 F U2 F' L U Fw2 D Rw2 B' Rw U Uw' D L' D2 Uw R2 Fw U2 L' 
22. 1:17.46 Rw' F' B' D' Rw R2 Fw R2 D' F L' Rw' Uw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw U' B2 U F' Fw L2 F2 Uw' U' Rw2 R D' Rw' Uw D B' R' Rw2 U2 Rw2 D2 U' B' 
23. 1:08.58 U' F2 U2 R2 Fw' F' Uw L' Rw Fw' Uw' U Rw' Fw2 D' B U2 Fw Rw' Fw U2 R U' R' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' B2 Fw' L2 U D Uw2 Fw Rw2 B F2 Rw' 
24. 1:20.10 Uw2 R' Rw' F' D' Uw R L' Rw2 Uw D' U Fw D2 B' Fw' R' L2 D2 F U' Fw2 F' Uw' D' Rw U2 D Rw2 D' Rw B L' Fw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Rw L2 D' 
25. 1:16.79 B2 D L' Fw2 U' L2 F2 Uw D' Rw2 B Rw D' F Uw2 L2 F U2 Fw' Rw U' D' Uw' F Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F' L' Rw' F U F' D2 Fw2 L' B' Rw2 B U


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 14, 2015)

2 man mini guildford challenge UWR - 2:14.999 - Me and Lucas.

Events: 2-5, OH, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Square-1, Clock, Skewb.

Lucas: 2-5 = 2:09.418 
Rami: OH, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Square-1, Clock, Skewb = 2:14.999 (actual time)

Yayyyy... Took us a while to get this. We tried pretty hard before Michigan, but couldn't do it (our best was 2:25ish iirc). We can probably beat other Guildford related UWRs, like maybe the full Guildford or the mini with more people.

P.S. I hope doing this over Skype counts. It only makes it harder because we have to communicate if we want to add/change events during the solve, and we have to scramble the same puzzle twice often times.

Video coming soon.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 14, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> 2 man mini guildford challenge UWR - 2:14.999 - Me and Lucas.
> 
> Events: 2-5, OH, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Square-1, Clock, Skewb.
> 
> ...



GJ. Post the teamBLD UWRs also, if you have them.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 14, 2015)

Finished VLS like just less than a week ago. Still fixing some bad algs that Mats pointed out to me though


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> 2 man mini guildford challenge UWR - 2:14.999 - Me and Lucas.
> 
> Events: 2-5, OH, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Square-1, Clock, Skewb.
> 
> ...



So... how exactly does the Guildford challenge work?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> So... how exactly does the Guildford challenge work?



Guildford Challenge

Mini Guildford Challenge


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> So... how exactly does the Guildford challenge work?



It's just a relay of all the events Rami listed, but you have more than one person solving them. Commonly it's either two, three, or four people. In this example, Rami and Lucas started solving at the same time, and each one solved the puzzles listed. When they were both done solving their respective puzzles, they stopped the clock.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> It's just a relay of all the events Rami listed, but you have more than one person solving them. Commonly it's either two, three, or four people. In this example, Rami and Lucas started solving at the same time, and each one solved the puzzles listed. When they were both done solving their respective puzzles, they stopped the clock.



Okay, but what events does the full Guildford Challenge have? Probably 2x2-7x7, Pyra, Mega, Clock, Skewb and SQ1 but what about OH, Feet, FMC and all of the BLD stuff?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 14, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Finished VLS like just less than a week ago. Still fixing some bad algs that Mats pointed out to me though



Oh, wow. How much did you have left to learn? Can you make a list with the updated algs?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Oh, wow. How much did you have left to learn?* Can you make a list with the updated algs?*



THIS!!!!!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Okay, but what events does the full Guildford Challenge have? Probably 2x2-7x7, Pyra, Mega, Clock, Skewb and SQ1 but what about OH, Feet, FMC and all of the BLD stuff?



Read the links from Scruggsy13's post


----------



## MM99 (Jul 14, 2015)

alright havent posted on here in a while but I just got a new pb AO100 with a 14.31 the last time I posted here it was like a 15.0x I think lol still gotta get fazter tho


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 14, 2015)

3.65 2x2 ao50 lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Oh, wow. How much did you have left to learn? Can you make a list with the updated algs?



It's funny how you say "oh wow" when you yourself learnt ZBLL


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Okay, but what events does the full Guildford Challenge have? Probably 2x2-7x7, Pyra, Mega, Clock, Skewb and SQ1 but what about OH, Feet, FMC and all of the BLD stuff?



from the link two posts above P)
'These events are: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH, Feet, Mega, Pyra, Sq-1, Clock'

now it has skewb, also

it used to be 'everything you can get an average/mean for' but then 3BLD and FMC mean was recognised by WCA so it's just everything except them


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

3:59.68 3BLD ao 12


----------



## Iggy (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3:59.68 3BLD ao 12



Nice accuracy :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 14, 2015)

5.53 PB YESSSSS!!!

F' U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 D' R' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U'

z2 R' D' R' // cross
y' U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R' // F2L1+2
y2 U R' U' R // F2L 3
U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U F' r U R' U' r' F R U // OLL
U // PLL


----------



## mafergut (Jul 14, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5.53 PB YESSSSS!!!
> 
> F' U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 D' R' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U'
> 
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice accuracy :tu



Thanks! I just realized I havent had a DNF in over 30 solves...



Rubiks560 said:


> 5.53 PB YESSSSS!!!
> 
> F' U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 D' R' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U'
> 
> ...



wow! good luck at worlds! make a sick video and plz dont **** up the copyrights.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 14, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> It's funny how you say "oh wow" when you yourself learnt ZBLL



I'm not blown away by the number of algs, I just had no idea he was learning the set.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thanks! I just realized I havent had a DNF in over 30 solves...



Impressive.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 14, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5.53 PB YESSSSS!!!
> 
> F' U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 D' R' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U'
> 
> ...



uwotm80

That's amazing!


----------



## Username (Jul 14, 2015)

5.99 B2 F2 R' U2 L U2 R' D2 L D2 F2 D B2 R' D2 B' F L' D U2

z2 y
D2 R2' F' L'
R U' R'
y' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' U' R' F R F' U R
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U'

I think this is either my 3rd or 4th 5 yay


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

(7.74) B' U2 R' D2 L F2 L B2 D2 L F2 D2 B' L' B2 D' R2 U2 R D'
3rd 7
misscramble so I got an easier xcross but idc


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2015)

I didn't even have a sub-1 single before I got my Yuxin. This is a huge improvement!

avg of 5: 58.20

Time List:
1. (53.79) R D' L' D' Uw' U2 Fw' F2 R' B U B2 R D2 B' F Fw2 R2 L' F U' Uw' D B Rw' L Fw' D' R' F L2 D' R' Uw Rw B2 Uw Rw' F2 Fw' 
2. 56.25 D2 B2 U' B2 D' U Fw F' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 Rw L' Uw' Rw U2 R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw Rw' R U' Uw2 D2 Fw2 B' D Rw' L B2 L B' Rw Fw R' Fw2 
3. (1:10.52) Fw2 F' Rw Uw F' D2 Uw' Rw2 F' U' R2 Rw2 Uw2 R' U B' Rw' U Uw Rw2 B' Rw Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw L Uw' Rw' Uw R Fw' Uw' Fw U' Fw' Uw L Fw' U2 
4. 58.21 D L' Rw2 Fw' F R D' F' Rw' F' L F Rw2 B F2 R Uw2 L F2 Uw Rw2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 U R' L2 Uw' B F' R' F2 L U2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 D U' 
5. 1:00.13 L Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U Uw' R F2 Uw U' Rw2 Fw Uw' D' Fw' L2 D2 L2 D Fw U2 L' F2 Rw' F' L2 Rw R B R2 B2 U' R' B' D R2 Fw2 U F'


----------



## qaz (Jul 14, 2015)

^ I just got my Yuxin too, it's better than even my Aosu (which is admittedly terrible):

all pbs but single
40.36 mo3, 41.37 ao5, 44.96 ao12 with counting 52 and 55 , 46.17 ao25, 46.56 ao50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 14, 2015)

3x3 PBs, after sub10 it's so easy 

8.53 ao5
9.20 ao12 (not PB, but really good, counting 11 tho)
9.68 ao50
9.88 ao100

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-14
avg of 5: 8.53

Time List:
1. 8.25 R2 L' F' U F' D2 F' D L U F2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 B2 L 
2. (9.37) L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F' U2 B' L' R2 B2 F' R U F2 
3. (8.13) R' U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F D2 U2 L' F U' R B' F 
4. 8.23 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D F D' L' R2 B' D2 U2 L' R2 
5. 9.11 L2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L R' U' B' U' R' U' L' R'


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> after sub10 it's so easy



im hoping so, cuz getting sub 10 is hard..


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 14, 2015)

cashis said:


> im hoping so, cuz getting sub 10 is hard..


yes, sub10 is very very hard, but it really is just practise... I learnt some better algs, like chris advanced f2l, and then improved some of my bad OLL algs (some are still quite bad tho). Plus knowing PLLs from multple angles  I was also inspired by KC3's turning style


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 14, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-14
avg of 12: 8.02

Time List:
1. 6.33 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 D' U' B R F D2 F' L U' B' 
2. (5.80) U2 B R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' F' R' B2 D F2 R U B' U B' F' 
3. (9.65) D' B2 L B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R' D2 F L' B' R' B' L' D' B' U' 
4. 6.41 B2 L D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 U' F U2 B D2 R U' F L2 
5. 8.10 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 B' U2 D' L' U2 B2 R' F2 L B' D U 
6. 8.39 D L2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 B L2 R2 U L' F' U2 B' L U2 
7. 8.90 B2 R2 D R2 U R2 U L2 U' F' L' D U L' F R B' U L2 
8. 9.21 L U R2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' B' U' R F U2 F' R2 F' 
9. 7.30 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L2 R' F' L U2 B2 F2 U' B U' L 
10. 8.36 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 B' R2 F2 L B L2 R2 
11. 9.11 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 R' B' D2 F D2 U L D2 U B' 
12. 8.09 U2 B2 L' R' F2 R D2 L2 R' B2 D L2 U B' D2 R' F L2 B2 L

solves 1-5 make a 6.94 PB ao5


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 14, 2015)

Skewb

2.595 AO5
3.045 AO12
3.488 AO100

Trying to do 500 solves a day, it's working.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Trying to do 500 solves a day


Wat... 500 solves?!??! How long does such a session take? 

anyway, OH PBs:
16.38 ao5
17.93 ao12
19.04 ao50
19.59 ao100 finally sub20


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat... 500 solves?!??! How long does such a session take?



Well, yesterday was the first day and it took from 10 am till around 5 pm, but I take a lot of breaks some of which are over an hour. Today I started around 11:30 and I'm halfway at 1:30. I've got Nats in a two week and a half weeks and I can win, but I just got a 6.4 average at my last comp, so I'm gonna go at it pretty hard.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

ok now wtf did i just do. pbs galore.

avg of 5: *8.63 *

avg of 12: *8.99*

avg of 50: *9.14*

avg of 100: *9.34*

avg of 1000: *9.55* 

the ao 12, 50, and 100 were completely unexpected. 0.1 off my ao 5 pb was like meh, and even 0.3 of ao 1000 wasnt that crazy. 

but FINALLY SUB 9 AVERAGE OF 12!!!!!!!!!!! holy **** that 9.14 ao 50 ties my previous ao 12 pb from like 3 days ago...

scrambles and times from the ao 12:

1. 8.70 U2 D2 L D2 F' R2 D F' R2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 D L 
2. 9.07 R2 F R2 L F B' R2 L U' B2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' 
3. 9.01 R U2 F' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 F L2 U' L F' L U2 R D' F U' 
4. (9.97) D' R2 B2 F2 L F2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U' R B D F' R D' L' D2 
5. 8.77 D2 F2 R U2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' L2 D U R F' D2 B' R' F' 
6. 8.71 L2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 R B' F2 L F' D L2 U L' U 
7. 9.91 L2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F L2 B2 F' R2 D2 L R2 F 
8. 8.51 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' R F R F2 U R B' D 
9. 9.87 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 R' F' D F L2 F2 R U2 R U2 
10. 8.97 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L F R D F2 R D R2 F' R2 
11. (8.04) U' F' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D' L2 U' L' U2 L F2 D 
12. 8.43 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D' L B' L U2 L2 B2 L' F D U

reconstruction of the 8.04:

U' F' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D' L2 U' L' U2 L F2 D 

y
D M F'
r M2 U R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R M U' M' U2 r' U' r
U U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R
U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M' U M' U2 M U M' U2 M'

51 STM / 8.04 s = 6.34 TPS

ending of the second block was terrible, bad-ish cmll, lse meh. the only reason this was fast is because I one-looked up to the first square of the second block.


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

slow down PDF *cries*


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ok now wtf did i just do. pbs galore.
> 
> avg of 5: *8.63 *
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ, if you don't stop you're gonna make Kennan look bad.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

cashis said:


> slow down PDF *cries*





Bindedsa said:


> Jesus Christ, if you don't stop you're gonna make Kennan look bad.



lol sorry. I just started solving and planning out the DR edge in inspection (basically the same as planning first pair in cfop) and poof i get pbs.


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol sorry. I just started solving and planning out the DR edge in inspection (basically the same as planning first pair in cfop) and poof i get pbs.



maybe its time for me to switch... I'm struggling to find first pair and Roux is more fun. hmm.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol sorry. I just started solving and planning out the DR edge in inspection (basically the same as planning first pair in cfop) and poof i get pbs.



So all of first block and more? That's way harder than first pair.

Edit: I just realized it's only 6 pieces, still seems more difficult.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 14, 2015)

Sub-20 first Ao12 of the day. 
Rubik's cube
Jul 14, 2015 5:21:39 PM - 5:30:01 PM

Mean: 19.55
Average: 19.23
Best time: 16.84
Median: 18.92
Worst time: 25.45
Standard deviation: 2.05

Best average of 5: 18.49
3-7 - (16.84) 18.51 (18.53) 18.45 18.50

Best average of 12: 19.23
1-12 - 21.02 18.90 (16.84) 18.51 18.53 18.45 18.50 19.34 19.84 (25.45) 18.93 20.26

1. 21.02 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 L2 B D' R L U' L' D' U' R F' U
2. 18.90 D B2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 B U L' D' B' D2 F' U B L2 U2
3. 16.84 U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F L B2 L D B L2 B U' R' U'
4. 18.51 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' R U' F2 R B' R D2 F2 D2 L'
5. 18.53 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' B2 F U' R F L2 B2 F2 U2
6. 18.45 L2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R U R' F2 U' R' D' U' F L U'
7. 18.50 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 R' L' F L F D2 R' U
8. 19.34 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 F' U L2 U2 R D F2 L' F' D2 U'
9. 19.84 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D R B U B U B' D R' D R' U'
10. 25.45 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U R' F U2 R' U' F R' B' R D'
11. 18.93 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' R2 U B2 D L B' F D' R' B L F2 L' B2 L
12. 20.26 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 R U2 L' F U R' F2 D' B2


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Well, yesterday was the first day and it took from 10 am till around 5 pm, but I take a lot of breaks some of which are over an hour. Today I started around 11:30 and I'm halfway at 1:30. I've got Nats in a two week and a half weeks and I can win, but I just got a 6.4 average at my last comp, so I'm gonna go at it pretty hard.



No plz...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

cashis said:


> maybe its time for me to switch... I'm struggling to find first pair and Roux is more fun. hmm.



if you are genuinely mad at cfop and cant get faster, you should switch. if not, then stick with cfop. try to make an unbiased decision.



Bindedsa said:


> So all of first block and more? That's way harder than first pair.
> 
> Edit: I just realized it's only 6 pieces, still seems more difficult.



cross is 8 moves, so to locate first pair, your track after 8 moves. (you dont track the pair itself, just recognize the case and you will know how to solve it, sorta like one-looking in 2x2). in roux, you have to track 9 moves for FB and then find the DR edge, so its like 1 move harder.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> No plz...





Skewb
AO5 2.583
AO12 2.841 (PB) Last 12 solves.
AO100 3.470 (PB)
AO500 3.613 (PB) Though I've never tracked it before


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat... 500 solves?!??! How long does such a session take?
> 
> anyway, OH PBs:
> 16.38 ao5
> ...



500 skewb solves shouldnt take long. I do 100 2x2, 50 4x4, 50 OH, 5 3BD and 300 3x3 a day. I think 500 skewb should only take a couple hours (like 3) when ur that fast. its sorta like doing a 2x2 ao 1000 in a day.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 15, 2015)

My new ShengShou 5x5 is here... it's replacing my Rubik's Brand as my main. My Rubik's was my main because it was my only one. On my first solve with it, I smashed by previous PB by 1:30.


----------



## MM99 (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay so I've done 2 ao100s with the haulong both have been pbs... Just yesterday my pb was 14.42 now it's 14.10? Wtf?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I think 500 skewb should only take a couple hours (like 3) when ur that fast. its sorta like doing a 2x2 ao 1000 in a day.



Well, it's not the equivalent of doubling 2x2 because most of asession is spent on inspection when you're fast and I inspect a lot for skewb. I'll go over once in a while, if I'm having trouble 1 looking a solve.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 15, 2015)

gj pyra ao12 for sunday contest: 9.18 (really amazing for me)
Times:
6.55, 13.25, 9.71, 10.66, 10.59, 11.67, 5.37, 6.24, 8.13, 14.13, 9.68, 4.87
Moyu pyraminx is awesome 

Also, 6x6 pb 4:33.67; previous was 4:55.67...22 second jump (and check out those decimals) 
Hoping to make the cutoff at Nats.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Well, it's not the equivalent of doubling 2x2 because most of asession is spent on inspection when you're fast and I inspect a lot for skewb. I'll go over once in a while, if I'm having trouble 1 looking a solve.



thats true. I wasnt really thinking. what I was trying to say is that its pretty easy to do tons of solves on skewb 2x2 and pyra.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 500 skewb solves shouldnt take long. I do 100 2x2, 50 4x4, 50 OH, 5 3BD and 300 3x3 a day. I think 500 skewb should only take a couple hours (like 3) when ur that fast. its sorta like doing a 2x2 ao 1000 in a day.



man, that's a lot of solves; gives me inspiration to practice more.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> man, that's a lot of solves; gives me inspiration to practice more.



lol summer life got me like dis. u should do more. sub 8 world class beast mode go kavin!


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol summer life got me like dis. u should do more. sub 8 world class beast mode go kavin!



going to me moving soon, so maybe starting next week.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> going to me moving soon, so *I WILL BE STARTING* starting next week.



ftfy. why are so many people moving...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2015)

11.08 average of 12. Weird that this is my PB, just seems slow.


----------



## cashis (Jul 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> if you are genuinely mad at cfop and cant get faster, you should switch. if not, then stick with cfop. try to make an unbiased decision.
> 
> 
> 
> cross is 8 moves, so to locate first pair, your track after 8 moves. (you dont track the pair itself, just recognize the case and you will know how to solve it, sorta like one-looking in 2x2). in roux, you have to track 9 moves for FB and then find the DR edge, so its like 1 move harder.



yeah I know. cfop isnt getting me anywhere, so I think ill at least go for sub 15 for roux (I average ~25). If I come back to the fop and I'm still not improving, ill fully switch. I think I just need a break, but I cant just stop cubing, lol. maybe some 4x4 too. 

or if ur guroux or Alex your FB is like 7 lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

cashis said:


> yeah I know. cfop isnt getting me anywhere, so I think ill at least go for sub 15 for roux (I average ~25). If I come back to the fop and I'm still not improving, ill fully switch. I think I just need a break, but I cant just stop cubing, lol. maybe some 4x4 too.
> 
> or if ur guroux or Alex your FB is like 7 lol



ok good luck if you decide to switch. 

but then again a CN cfoper that is my speed can probably easily find a sub 8 move solution. and I think guroux' fb is 8 moves not 7. I think alex can get like 6 move block but choses not to for fingertrickiness. I remember in one of his example solves he said his blocks are too efficient and not fingertricky enough, but that was a while ago.


----------



## cashis (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll probably just do roux solves for a few weeks, and if I'm not sub 20 my the end of summer ill do some more cfop and go from there


----------



## Cale S (Jul 15, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.69 skewb avg50



Average of 50: 3.69
1. (2.28) R B R' B R L' R' L' U'
2. (2.33) B U B U' B R B' L U
3. 3.98 U R' L B' U' R B U' L
4. 3.74 B L R U' L' R B L U'
5. 3.78 B' R U L U B R' L B'
6. 4.15 B' R L B' R' U' L B
7. (2.60) L' B' U' R B L' R' L'
8. 3.60 B L B' L B U' B U L
9. 3.08 U B U' R U L R B' L'
10. 5.76 R U' L' B' R L B R' L'
11. 3.21 R' U R' B' L' R' B R' L'
12. 5.19 R' B' R' B' U' L R' B
13. 2.82 R' U L' R' B R' U' L R'
14. 3.55 U L U' L' B R' L B' L'
15. (6.17) U L' B U R U L R L R'
16. 4.21 R' U B R L B' L R' L'
17. 3.25 U R L B L' U' L' B'
18. 4.36 U R U R B L' B' L B'
19. 3.32 B U' R' L R B' R L U' L
20. (6.23) L U R' U L B' R L'
21. 3.34 B' U B R L U' R B'
22. 4.81 R L' B' L R' U L' U L
23. 3.00 R L U' L B U B' U' B
24. 3.56 U' L' U' B R' L' U L' R'
25. 3.36 B L B' R L' U' B L
26. 4.85 R' B U' L R' B' U B' U
27. 3.87 B' U B' R' B' U' R L
28. 2.65 R' L' U L' R B' R B U L'
29. 3.92 L R U' R U L R' B R'
30. 3.04 U' L' B U B' L U R'
31. 3.91 R U R B' L U' R U
32. 3.44 R' L' U R B' R L B L'
33. 4.05 R' U' L B' L B R L
34. 4.78 B' L U R L R U' R
35. 3.41 B U' R' U' L' U' L U'
36. 3.35 L R' L' U R' U B' L'
37. 3.57 R B R' L R' B' R' L' B
38. 3.58 U' B L R' B U' R B L'
39. 3.14 L' B U' L R B' L' B
40. (6.44) U' L U' B' L' R B' R' U'
41. 4.30 U B' L' U R U' R' U' B
42. 4.22 R U B' R' B R L' R'
43. 3.75 R U R' L R' B L' U R'
44. 2.99 U' R B' U B U' R U'
45. 3.34 U' R L U R L U' B' L'
46. 2.71 U B R U R L' U R' U' R'
47. 3.17 U' L' U L B R' B' U'
48. 4.01 B' L U B L' U B' U
49. 3.33 L' U R' U L' U' L B'
50. 2.99 U' R' B' U B U' L' B' U'





Spoiler: 3.78 avg100



Average of 100: 3.78
1. 3.67 U B' L R B U L' B R
2. 3.58 L B U B R' L B' U' R'
3. 4.47 R B L' R U' R B L' U'
4. 4.12 B' U' B' U' L' R B' U B
5. 4.89 R U' R' L' B U R U
6. 3.24 U' R' L U R' B' R' L'
7. 2.70 R B' L' R' U' R U L U
8. 3.53 R' L' R' U' L' B' L U
9. 3.65 U' B L' B' U' L R L' U'
10. 3.49 B R U' B R' B L' R
11. 4.49 L' R' U' R B U' L' B
12. 3.81 R' B L U' B' R L' U L
13. 2.77 U' B U' R U B' U' L
14. 3.03 R U R L' B' U' B U'
15. 3.68 L R' U B L' B U B
16. 5.63 L B R' B' R L' R' U
17. (7.25) B R B' U' R L' U L' R
18. 4.70 U' L B' L' U B L R'
19. 4.55 L' U' R U' B R U L
20. 3.67 U' R B R U B' L' R L
21. 2.85 L R' U' L B' R B' R U'
22. 4.62 R U R U R U B L' U' R'
23. 3.17 R' L' R' B' R B R' B' U
24. 4.56 U' R L' R' U L R' B'
25. 3.93 L' U R B R U R' U R
26. 3.67 B U L B' R' L U R'
27. 3.25 L' B U' B L' B' L R U
28. 4.07 B' L U' B' R' B' L U' L
29. 4.22 L R' U' B U' R B' R L
30. 3.46 R B' L U' L R' L' B L'
31. 3.40 L U L B U L R' B'
32. (1.58) U R U' L U L' U' R'
33. 2.98 L' B R U B' R L' R U'
34. 5.32 R' U' L U B' U' R L'
35. 4.16 U L' R B' R U' R B' R
36. 3.71 B L R B L U L' U L'
37. 5.04 B L U R' U' R' L U
38. (11.78) R B U R' L' U' R' L' R'
39. 5.33 B' L' R U R B' U L'
40. (2.09) B R B' R' U' L U' B'
41. 3.18 U' L B' R' U' L U B L
42. 3.33 R' U' R' L' R L B' U' L'
43. 3.52 B R B' L R B' L' U' L
44. 4.03 U' R B L' B' U R' L
45. 3.20 L' U R U L R B U
46. 3.64 L R L' R L B R U'
47. (2.28) R B R' B R L' R' L' U'
48. (2.33) B U B U' B R B' L U
49. 3.98 U R' L B' U' R B U' L
50. 3.74 B L R U' L' R B L U'
51. 3.78 B' R U L U B R' L B'
52. 4.15 B' R L B' R' U' L B
53. (2.60) L' B' U' R B L' R' L'
54. 3.60 B L B' L B U' B U L
55. 3.08 U B U' R U L R B' L'
56. 5.76 R U' L' B' R L B R' L'
57. 3.21 R' U R' B' L' R' B R' L'
58. 5.19 R' B' R' B' U' L R' B
59. 2.82 R' U L' R' B R' U' L R'
60. 3.55 U L U' L' B R' L B' L'
61. (6.17) U L' B U R U L R L R'
62. 4.21 R' U B R L B' L R' L'
63. 3.25 U R L B L' U' L' B'
64. 4.36 U R U R B L' B' L B'
65. 3.32 B U' R' L R B' R L U' L
66. (6.23) L U R' U L B' R L'
67. 3.34 B' U B R L U' R B'
68. 4.81 R L' B' L R' U L' U L
69. 3.00 R L U' L B U B' U' B
70. 3.56 U' L' U' B R' L' U L' R'
71. 3.36 B L B' R L' U' B L
72. 4.85 R' B U' L R' B' U B' U
73. 3.87 B' U B' R' B' U' R L
74. 2.65 R' L' U L' R B' R B U L'
75. 3.92 L R U' R U L R' B R'
76. 3.04 U' L' B U B' L U R'
77. 3.91 R U R B' L U' R U
78. 3.44 R' L' U R B' R L B L'
79. 4.05 R' U' L B' L B R L
80. 4.78 B' L U R L R U' R
81. 3.41 B U' R' U' L' U' L U'
82. 3.35 L R' L' U R' U B' L'
83. 3.57 R B R' L R' B' R' L' B
84. 3.58 U' B L R' B U' R B L'
85. 3.14 L' B U' L R B' L' B
86. (6.44) U' L U' B' L' R B' R' U'
87. 4.30 U B' L' U R U' R' U' B
88. 4.22 R U B' R' B R L' R'
89. 3.75 R U R' L R' B L' U R'
90. 2.99 U' R B' U B U' R U'
91. 3.34 U' R L U R L U' B' L'
92. 2.71 U B R U R L' U R' U' R'
93. 3.17 U' L' U L B R' B' U'
94. 4.01 B' L U B L' U B' U
95. 3.33 L' U R' U L' U' L B'
96. 2.99 U' R' B' U B U' L' B' U'
97. 3.95 B' U' R' B L' B' R' L' U'
98. 4.03 L B U R' L' U' B R U
99. 3.56 B' L R' L' B L U' B U'
100. 4.30 R' U' B' L B U' R U B


the avg100 ties my pb


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Spoiler: 3.69 skewb avg50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gj, only 0.02 slower than mine


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 15, 2015)

2x2 OH PB!  Solution was 5 moves, time was 3.966, so TPS was 0.7932. lol. But hey, it was awesome.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 15, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 2x2 OH PB!  Solution was 5 moves, time was 3.966, so TPS was 0.7932. lol. But hey, it was awesome.



It's Turns/Seconds, You did more turns than seconds, so it must be over 1 TPS. 5/3.966 = 1.26


----------



## cashis (Jul 15, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 2x2 OH PB!  Solution was 5 moves, time was 3.966, so TPS was 0.7932. lol. But hey, it was awesome.



why do you do 2x2OH?


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jul 15, 2015)

Finished learning TCLL+.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 15, 2015)

Carbon said:


> Simply to spite megaminxwin 5th timed mega solve ever 2:02.55







AlexMaass said:


> username is megaminxwin
> 
> can't even sub-2



>name is alex maass

>likes pyra

1. 2:18.54 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*EDIT:* Wow.

Single: *2:05.05*

AO5: *2:21.72*

AO12: 2:29.89

2:32.59, 2:28.60, 2:37.83, 2:18.54, 2:29.67, 2:44.58, 2:41.97, *2:16.99, (2:46.84), (2:05.05), 2:27.75, 2:20.42*



Spoiler: 2:05.05 scramble



1. 2:05.05 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2015)

*1:26.218*, 1293 moves, *14.996 TPS*
30 47 22 26 23 11 19 29/5 33 0 45 8 35 36 17/43 58 51 1 55 39 60 63/62 6 24 54 38 3 50 4/16 42 15 13 37 44 61 32/41 25 53 59 34 57 28 52/14 10 12 7 21 20 40 18/56 31 9 27 46 48 49 2

Not sub-fringe, but close (~5 seconds). About 10 seconds faster than my last grids PB.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> *1:26.218*, 1293 moves, *14.996 TPS*
> 30 47 22 26 23 11 19 29/5 33 0 45 8 35 36 17/43 58 51 1 55 39 60 63/62 6 24 54 38 3 50 4/16 42 15 13 37 44 61 32/41 25 53 59 34 57 28 52/14 10 12 7 21 20 40 18/56 31 9 27 46 48 49 2
> 
> Not sub-fringe, but close (~5 seconds). About 10 seconds faster than my last grids PB.


o cool! Macros?


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2015)

imvelox said:


> o cool! Macros?


Yep. Thanks for the help with them!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! PB ao5 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-15
avg of 5: 8.25

Time List:
1. 7.83 B L' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 L U B L' F R2 B D2 B' 
2. (11.24) B2 R' U' B' R' F2 L2 B D F2 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 D R2 D' F 
3. (7.58) B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L D' B' F D R2 B L F' 
4. 8.55 R B2 U F R U2 L B' R' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 
5. 8.37 F' B2 R U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 D L U2 F2 L D2 U2 B D'


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2015)

i hate myself

*1:22.570*, 1213 moves, 14.690 TPS
23 43 38 49 44 40 19 53/0 30 54 31 26 17 6 36/60 9 46 21 58 15 41 3/1 35 56 14 4 20 34 25/22 48 45 52 37 2 7 47/12 24 39 28 61 50 57 33/63 59 11 10 8 32 55 51/18 62 29 16 42 13 5 27

I looked at the timer when I shouldn't have (third 3x3) and saw it could be sub-fringe PB. Paused for about 5 seconds in total during that 4x4. No pauses during the last one but that wasn't enough.

Very nearly sub-imvelox 

E: yeee

*1:18.736*, *1105 moves*, 14.034 TPS
49 19 18 30 26 46 3 13/55 14 23 60 42 57 54 40/34 10 38 0 51 52 22 11/62 28 35 24 29 44 43 45/41 5 31 27 56 4 47 1/58 12 37 32 21 8 20 6/25 36 15 53 7 17 16 48/33 39 61 63 50 2 59 9


----------



## TMarshall (Jul 15, 2015)

3x3 pb averages, 5 and 12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-15
avg of 5: 8.87
avg of 12: 9.67

Time List:
1. 10.38 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B R2 D F2 R U L U R' 
2. 9.29 B2 U F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B L' F2 U L' R' B2 L2 D' F 
3. 8.37 R F2 D2 F' U L2 D F U' D2 R B2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R U2 
4. 8.96 B L F R D' B L2 F D L' D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 
5. (7.94) U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 B F' U' B R' B D L F D B' 
6. 10.37 L' B2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 F' R B' D' L' D' U B2 L' D 
7. 10.41 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B' R U2 F L' D B F L' B 
8. (11.27) R' F R' L2 U B' U2 F L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 
9. 10.06 L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B' R' D2 R2 U B F' R2 U' B' 
10. 9.59 F L' B2 R2 L' U' R' L U2 F' U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 
11. 9.83 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 R' D U R F' R F U2 
12. 9.47 B2 U F2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' U B' F' U L2 U' L' F2 R2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 15, 2015)

Decided to actually pick up a 2x2 to make sure it's possible for me to podium at nats.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-15
solves/total: 71/71

single
best: 1.08
worst: 4.50

mean of 3
current: 2.06 (σ = 0.38)
best: 1.52 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 5
current: 1.86 (σ = 0.05)
best: 1.56 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 12
current: 1.71 (σ = 0.12)
best: 1.68 (σ = 0.18)

avg of 50
current: 1.80 (σ = 0.22)
best: 1.77 (σ = 0.22)

Average: 1.81 (σ = 0.24)
Mean: 1.85


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Decided to actually pick up a 2x2 to make sure it's possible for me to podium at nats.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-15
> solves/total: 71/71
> ...



GO TEAM "*WE SUCK AT QUITTING*"!!!!


----------



## cashis (Jul 15, 2015)

finally finished CLL. on to EG-2!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2015)

I finally did it. I've been cubing for nine years and I finally got a sub-10 average of 5.

(7.42), 12.14, 7.98, (12.80), 9.29 = 9.81

It's a good day. 

EDIT:
Just realized that this capped off a PB average of 12 as well.
9.25, (13.32), 11.69, 11.56, 11.98, 9.68, 12.72, (7.42), 12.14, 7.98, 12.80, 9.29 = 10.91

Also the 7.42 was a PB single as well.


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 15, 2015)

yay
Still no match for Jabari though...
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-15
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.312
worst: 6.445

mean of 3
current: 4.310 (σ = 0.44)
best: 2.477 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 5
current: 4.363 (σ = 0.16)
best: 2.920 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 12
current: 3.676 (σ = 0.63)
best: 3.279 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 50
current: 3.643 (σ = 0.60)
best: 3.578 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 100
current: 3.784 (σ = 0.52)
best: 3.784 (σ = 0.52)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

PB SINGLE FAIL WTF FML!!!!! shouldve been sub 5 i swear..

this was ****. 

L F U' R B' R2 U' D' F' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L D2 R

z2
U' L' D' U' R U R' F
U R2 U' M' R' U R U' R U' R'
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R 
M' U2 M2 U2

32 STM / 6.17 = 5.19 TPS = ****

I FLOPPED ON THE FLOOR FOR 5 MINUTES. 5.29 SECOND TRY FML!!!!!


----------



## imvelox (Jul 15, 2015)

4x4 (15puzzle) in 3.319, 39 moves, 11.750tps

1 2 10 4/6 3 0 7/9 11 14 12/13 5 15 8

DLUR2UL2D2RURU2RDLDRU2L2DLURD2LURURDL2U


----------



## cashis (Jul 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> PB SINGLE FAIL WTF FML!!!!! shouldve been sub 5 i swear..
> 
> this was ****.
> 
> ...



what went wrong?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2015)

cashis said:


> what went wrong?



I'm guessing the TPS.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

cashis said:


> what went wrong?



huge pause at the LSE (last line) because of the huge skip, and very bad TPS on the CMLL. Also, I got a pb ao 5 (8.34) and ao 12 (8.77) after this solve. and 3 more 6s in the next 25 solves. csTimer is giving me stupid scrambles today...

edit:


> I'm guessing the TPS.



that too...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> that too...



Both of those problems would cause low TPS.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 15, 2015)

(1.64) U L R' L' R U' R' B' l r' b u 
[R'] r R' u' U Lw' 
L R' L' R L' U L U' l' u'

15/1.64= *9.14 TPS*

Not the most efficient solution but spam TPS is gj. Also a stupid 1.91 ao5 to go with it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> (1.64) U L R' L' R U' R' B' l r' b u
> [R'] r R' u' U Lw'
> L R' L' R L' U L U' l' u'
> 
> ...



??? that ao 5 is more impressive... that moment when pyraminx is about to get as stupid as 2x2...


----------



## cashis (Jul 15, 2015)

F R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B F2 U' L D2 R' D R2 U L' D' R2

x2
R2 U L2 F' D R' D'
U R' U2 R L' U L
U' d' L' U' L
U R' F R F' U R U' R'
U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
L U F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L U' L'

64/9.98=6.4 tps

lol this isn't that good for me, but I like rotationless solves 

*says im gonna do roux*
*starts getting good cfop times again*


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 15, 2015)

R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' R F' U' R F U' L2 B' F2 U' (22f) 
13.4192072

solved yellow for a change fullstep PB!! coulda gotten a 12 but miffed Oll and missed the space bar first time


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 15, 2015)

I almost bet my official 3x3 PB single of 8.57 with an official 8.65 average

[youtubehd]qczD6_OxZhQ[/youtubehd]


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 16, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I almost bet my official 3x3 PB single of 8.57 with an official 8.65 average



What? Your PB single is 7.39.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jul 16, 2015)

Megaminx
Two more sub 40s and a sub-45 avg5
Average of 5: 44.70
1. 44.83 
2. (48.81) 
3. 46.33 
4. 42.95 
5. (42.92)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 16, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> What? Your PB single is 7.39.



He got that single in that round.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 16, 2015)

I just got my clock yesterday and I've been practicing nonstop.

solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 13.136
worst: 26.866

mean of 3
current: 17.927 (σ = 2.71)
best: 15.126 (σ = 1.63)

avg of 5
current: 17.927 (σ = 2.71)
best: 15.126 (σ = 1.63)

avg of 12
current: 16.692 (σ = 2.33)
best: 16.492 (σ = 1.80)

avg of 50
current: 17.731 (σ = 1.91)
best: 17.731 (σ = 1.91)

Average: 17.731 (σ = 1.91)
Mean: 17.895

Time List:
23.937, 18.052, 19.370, 19.067, 17.949, 16.804, 16.379, 26.866+, 20.984, 21.125, 17.323, 17.306, 18.374, 19.705, 18.481, 15.396, 18.128, 19.562, 15.688, 16.889, 18.013, 20.505, 17.652, 17.452, 14.805, 17.886, 15.973, 14.636, 16.370, 23.366, 15.074, 17.944, 19.415, 15.145, 17.967, 15.106+, 17.557, 19.997, 17.656, 13.136, 19.629, 16.397, 13.292, 15.689, 16.477, 22.467, 13.993, 15.448, 20.820, 17.514


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 16, 2015)

Daniel Wu said:


> I finally did it. I've been cubing for nine years and I finally got a sub-10 average of 5.
> 
> (7.42), 12.14, 7.98, (12.80), 9.29 = 9.81
> 
> It's a good day.



That's got to be the best feeling ever after working that long for it. GJ, man 
Also, dat consistency doe


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 16, 2015)

Square-1 PB
(15.12)	(-5,-3) / (5,2) / (4,-2) / (5,-1) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (-1,0) /

RECONSTRUCTION:

(-1,0) / (1,-3) / (-3,-3) / 
(4,0) / (3,0) /
(3,-3) / (-1,-1) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) /
(3,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) /
(1,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,-3)


----------



## Myachii (Jul 16, 2015)

Learnt 25 OLL's in the past two days. Remembered all of them and can perform them fairly well in solves (I have to think about one or two for a second)

Basically the other day I was sick of not improving at all, and being on Skype with a ~12 second global average cuber didn't boost my confidence. My plan was to learn two a day starting from July 1st until the middle of the month (I had about 30 left to learn) and then drill them for the last half of July so I can use them efficiently in solves by TGN.
I learnt two on July 1st then just stopped, completely forgot about it until the other day, and just decided to go for it.

I have only 6 OLLs left to learn now, two Knight shapes and the four weird cases (Two adjjacent edges oriented and two adjacent corners oriented).

It's 11am now, I'm hoping to know Full OLL by about 3pm. Wish me luck!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 16, 2015)

Started getting more into 4x4, braking in my SS.
PB 4x4 ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-16
avg of 5: 2:02.56

Time List:
1. (1:50.52) Uw2 R2 Uw' B2 R2 Rw B' Fw2 D' B' D' B2 Fw' R2 F Uw Rw2 B2 D2 Rw' L D' Fw L' F R' L' Rw2 D' Uw F' R Rw' F' B' Rw Fw' B2 Rw' D' 
2. (2:22.96) Fw' F2 B2 Rw U2 Rw2 L2 R F' Fw B2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 U F' Uw2 L Uw2 R' L Rw B U' D2 L' Fw2 Rw' F2 B2 U' Uw' Rw' R U2 Rw' L2 Fw' R U' 
3. 2:03.52 B' F Fw2 Rw' B' D Fw2 Uw R' Rw2 F L2 R' B2 R Fw' B' U2 Fw U2 D' Fw' D2 F2 U Fw2 Rw2 U D' L2 R' F B U' D Rw2 D2 L2 B F2 
4. 2:12.32 B Fw' U' B' Rw2 L2 R2 Fw2 R F D L2 Fw' L R Fw D' B U' Rw' D' L R Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw' U' B' F2 U2 D2 R' L' Fw R2 L2 Rw Uw2 B2 
5. 1:51.84 D' Fw' F U' B Rw L2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B Rw2 R2 U2 Uw2 Rw F Rw L2 F' Rw' R' F' U L B' Rw' B' U D F B' Uw2 U' D' Fw R' Fw' U D


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 16, 2015)

cashis said:


> why do you do 2x2OH?



Because it's fun, I guess. Same reason I do all the other cubes.


----------



## cashis (Jul 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Because it's fun, I guess. Same reason I do all the other cubes.



just wondering


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' R F' U' R F U' L2 B' F2 U' (22f)
> 13.4192072
> 
> solved yellow for a change fullstep PB!! coulda gotten a 12 but miffed Oll and missed the space bar first time


Why do you time yourself to that level of precision?


----------



## imvelox (Jul 16, 2015)

8:12.31 9x9
Last solve was in sept 2014


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> Why do you time yourself to that level of precision?


I round it to two, my brother made the timer for me, it prints two digits but saves like 8 idk [emoji6]

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## qaz (Jul 16, 2015)

2-4 relay in 59.95, yay sub-1

also: 13.54 (-3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 


Spoiler



z2
(-4,-2)/(-2,0)/(0,2)/(2,1)/(-3,-3)/
(-1,6)/
(0,-5)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/
(4,3)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(2,0)


----------



## G2013 (Jul 16, 2015)

4XCross! I had a triple XCross and the 4th pair was R U' R'. The solve had a horrible G perm, at the end, which I executed badly, and it resulted in an 11.xx ;(

And...

Solve with easy F2L, and PLL skip -> 8.99, best time of the month


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> It's 11am now, I'm hoping to know Full OLL by about 3pm. Wish me luck!


Did you do it?


----------



## qaz (Jul 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-16
avg of 12: 21.11



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 24.00 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
2. 18.05 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -2)/ 
3. 20.28 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
4. (25.58) (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
5. 20.18 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-1, -4) 
6. 20.98 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4) 
7. 24.18 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
8. 18.10 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -4) 
9. 19.23 (-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
10. 22.54 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0) 
11. 23.56 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4) 
12. (16.39) (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/


last 5 make 19.96 ao5!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 16, 2015)

First sub-1 OH single!  59.682.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2015)

2.80 ao 1000!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 16, 2015)

4:02.13 7x7 Single, I really wanna beat my official PB this week(end) xD I just can't get a sub4 haha ._. Second best ever tho


----------



## Myachii (Jul 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> Did you do it?



Yep


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Yep


Congrats!  I still only know about 40...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> Congrats!  I still only know about 40...



How? lol

You add so many algs to algdb.net and you seem to learn quickly. I thought you would know them for sure.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 16, 2015)

First sub 20 ao12!!!! Finally


----------



## sqAree (Jul 16, 2015)

First sub 20 single: 19.06! But my averages still close to 30. ._.


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> How? lol
> 
> You add so many algs to algdb.net and you seem to learn quickly. I thought you would know them for sure.


I add them and then don't learn them  I removed about 10 algs from my to-learn list the other day since I just wasn't getting round to learning any of them, and weren't necessary to learn (alternate Z perm, new V perm etc.). I still have 6 left that have been on there for a couple of months.

I have recently learned 2x2 CLL though, so that's something! However I need to practise them more since I don't know some of them (the horrible sune cases that I left last for CMLL too) by muscle memory yet.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2015)

9.50 ao 1000. what. what. what.


----------



## nalralz (Jul 17, 2015)

FINALLY!!! sub-13 average of 5 on 3x3!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-16
avg of 5: 12.98

Time List:
1. 13.50 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B U2 L' B2 D2 R' B U F2 R2 F2 
2. 13.86 L2 F R2 F U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B2 D' F U' L2 B2 L F' U2 R' 
3. (10.14) L R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' R' F D' F' L2 B U' L' F 
4. (14.22) L U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R' B2 U F2 R' U L F' 
5. 11.58 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 B' D U2 L2 F' R F U B'


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 17, 2015)

81/494 ZBLLS LEARNT! PLUS SOME OLLS!
12 more until we finish the T set! woo!
Also I got a sub 13 avg 5 on camera.
Also I just registered for my first comp ever AND ITS in Melbourne! I REALLY HOPE I GET OFF THE WAITING LIST.
ok I'm done


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 17, 2015)

81/494 ZBLLS LEARNT! PLUS SOME OLLS!
12 more until we finish the T set! woo!
Also I got a sub 13 avg 5 on camera.
Also I just registered for my first comp ever AND ITS in Melbourne! I REALLY HOPE I GET OFF THE WAITING LIST.
ok I'm done


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jul 17, 2015)

Finally! first full step sub 13 single.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 17, 2015)

5.860 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B D' F2 R2 D2 R D' B2 D' U2



z2 y'
F B' R2 D' R' U R' D2 // XXcross (only intended to solve FR pair and preserve the FL)
y U L U' L' // F2L-3
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L-4
U R U' r D r' U' r D' r' U R' U' // 1LLL

33 move solve.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

At last the MBLD AsR falls http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1039&cat=19&rnd=1

22/23 in 43 minutes is insane


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> At last the MBLD AsR falls http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1039&cat=19&rnd=1
> 
> 22/23 in 43 minutes is insane



I didn't know he did MBLD.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I didn't know he did MBLD.



IIRC he had an 18/20 before this.

EDIT: I checked and turns out it was 18/21


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 17, 2015)

almost 3x3 PB-18.05, CPLL skip, 2nd solve ever, PB is 17.79 

EDIT: after 10 mins got a 3x3 ao5 PB 24.06
EDIT:EDIT: lol got a PB ao12 after 2 mins 25.72


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

1:26.12 2-4 relay could have been better if I didn't screw up 3x3

EDIT: FIRST SUB-1!!! 

2. 57.982 Rw' R2 D' Rw2 F' R' B' Uw2 Fw U R' L Fw2 B D' B R2 B2 Uw F' Fw Rw Uw2 F D' L' B' Uw' Fw' F' D2 Fw' R B' Uw' Fw2 R' L' U2 F


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 17, 2015)

Yay for sub-30s! 29.63 4x4 single.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 17, 2015)

Odder finally got a sub50 megaminx average! (49.35) :tu
Also 50.75 ocr by Feliks and 51.24 sar by Felipe


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 17, 2015)

olook i can still do mega

55.85, (52.15), 56.70, 1:01.93, 1:04.19, 57.72, 1:00.09, 55.89, 55.25, 55.84, (1:05.23), 1:01.79 = 58.53


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2015)

2.77 ao 1000!!!! so close to Adam!!!!!


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jul 17, 2015)

2x2 PB avg12 1.41


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-17
avg of 12: 1.41

Time List:
1. 1.52 F' U2 F' U2 R' F U R' U 
2. 1.38 F2 U2 R U' F' R F' R2 U' 
3. 1.26 R2 U' R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
4. 1.36 F' R2 F' U F' R F U2 R2 U' 
5. (1.16) F' R' U R2 F' U F2 R U' 
6. 1.44 R' U R F R F2 U F2 U 
7. 1.38 R' F2 R' F' R F2 R F R' 
8. (1.66) F U R' F U' R U2 F2 U' 
9. 1.60 U2 R' U F2 R2 U R' F2 U' 
10. 1.40 F' R' U F2 R' F' R U2 R' 
11. 1.32 U F2 U F' R U F' R F2 
12. 1.42 R F' R2 F' U R F U2 F2 R'


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 17, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> 2x2 PB avg12 1.41
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nicely done! 

NR plz.


----------



## Julian (Jul 17, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> 2x2 PB avg12 1.41
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice stuff


----------



## Myachii (Jul 17, 2015)

Intended to construct a single x cross, whilst constructing it I noticed a second pair made, tried to make a double x cross, normal building of the rest of the cross somehow left me with a third pair inserted. 
First ever triple-x cross 
Not a great time because of how long it took to make the cross lol.

15.67 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U2 B L B' D F' R D U' F'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 17, 2015)

7x7 home PBs:
still 4:02 single
4:17.54 mo3 gj
4:18.04 ao5 pretty good
4:26.55 ao12, still way to inconsistent lol

mostly two good solves, one bad, one good, two bad solves haha


----------



## cashis (Jul 17, 2015)

lol wut
4x4 
ive never had a sub 50 before, and I got two in a row. before now I was barely sub 1 :O
avg of 5: 55.06
avg of 12: 57.75

(47.33) R2 U2 D2 F2 Uw U2 R2 Uw2 U' D2 B Uw2 L2 U Rw B2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw' R Uw' F U D' R L B2 R2 Rw' L2 Fw' L' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw F Fw2 B' 
49.49 U Fw L U R Rw' F Uw' B2 Rw Fw Uw U B' F D' Rw' F B' Rw Fw2 D' Fw2 U Uw2 L Fw R U Rw2 D' R2 Rw Fw2 Rw D2 R' L2 Uw Rw2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 18, 2015)

3.25 pyraminx average of 12.

2.88, 3.56, 3.62, 3.44, 3.26, 3.33, (4.06), 2.26, (1.91), 3.80, 2.88, 3.53 = 3.25

EDIT: 3.75 average of 100. Getting faster slowly.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 18, 2015)

37.282 4x4 single, finally beat my PB. It was a L4E skip, I also had a L4E skip just 4 solves earlier in the same AO5.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 18, 2015)

Andddddd now I broke all my 5x5 PBs. I should really practice more.

http://www.cubemania.org/users/rickcube/records/39519
1:38.79 single, 1:45.65 average of 5, 1:48.73 average of 12


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1002&cat=13&rnd=1

Looks like guysensei1 finally got the OH NR. Gj!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 18, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1002&cat=13&rnd=1
> 
> Looks like guysensei1 finally got the OH NR. Gj!



At long last!!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> At long last!!



Oh wow he got a 9.19 3x3 single in the finals too


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Oh wow he got a 9.19 3x3 single in the finals too



That made me nervous and I failed the avg lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 18, 2015)

finally 4x4 sub40 ao12! 
the 32.88 is second best ever, no parity, skipped 4 edges
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-18
avg of 12: 39.54

Time List:
1. 41.75 F2 Uw F' Uw F2 R' Fw F2 U' B R' F' U' F2 Fw Rw2 U R' Rw D2 L2 R' D' Rw R2 D F' Fw' L2 D U Fw B2 U D' F2 Rw2 R' B R' 
2. 33.97 F Uw2 F2 Fw B' D' U' Uw2 L' B' Uw' B2 F' U Uw2 F Fw' D Uw' R D2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw Uw2 F' U D R' Uw Rw' B F Fw2 Uw Rw' U' Uw' D2 
3. 42.01 Uw2 U D2 F2 D R2 D' Rw2 D' F U' R2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Uw2 D2 F' R' Uw F Fw R D2 Rw' L' B' D Rw L2 Fw' U' F' Uw D' B U Fw' Uw' D 
4. (44.81) D Fw' R2 U Rw' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw' B D Rw F' D' B' U2 F' L D' Fw U2 R F R2 B2 Uw Fw R U' Fw F2 R' Fw2 Rw' L F' U' Fw' Rw Uw2 
5. 40.83 L B' F2 Fw2 L' F' R' F2 D' L B' U' Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Uw F' B2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw U' F' Fw U' Rw' R' U' L Rw' U' D Rw2 U' L2 Rw' Fw' L 
6. 37.67 Rw L' D' Fw2 D' L' Rw' U R Fw' L U Uw L2 B R' D' U Rw' U2 Fw R' U' Uw2 L Uw D2 Rw2 D Uw' R' B2 Rw' D F' Rw R B' Uw' Fw 
7. (32.88) B Fw Rw' L F' B' Rw' U' Uw R' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw' D' R' D' Rw2 Uw B2 F2 R F Rw' U R Fw' B' Uw U2 Rw' R' L Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw L' U' D2 
8. 37.78 F D2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw2 L' Fw D B2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 U' F2 D2 R L Uw' U2 Rw' Uw' D' L2 Uw2 F Rw U2 F D R2 D Rw U2 B' U' Fw L' B 
9. 41.76 F' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw U' Rw2 Fw2 F' R' F R2 Fw U Rw R Uw' D2 B2 F Rw2 D L' Rw' D U' Rw' Uw2 U B2 L Uw U' R' B R U' Fw2 F' Rw' 
10. 43.34 U' B2 Fw' U' Rw D' L F' Uw B' U2 Fw2 D R Rw U2 L' F2 D' B R' Uw2 R B2 Rw2 F' U R2 Fw D U2 Rw' Uw U R D Rw' Uw D2 R' 
11. 36.87 B F2 D2 B' F2 R2 Rw L Fw U2 Rw' L2 Fw R U' D2 R Rw' D' B U D' Uw Rw B2 Rw' Fw D' L2 D' F' U' Uw' R L' D R' B' R2 D2 
12. 39.39 F' R' U' Uw2 R D' F2 R D Uw R' Rw' L B2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw R' L U2 L B' D U2 R Rw2 Uw' B L2 Fw F2 D F' Uw2 B2 L R2 Uw2 Rw


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 18, 2015)

SECOND SUB-1 EVER!!!

PLL skip (first ever on 4x4)

8. 55.46 L R' Fw' Uw' Rw2 B' L D' R' L Rw' D2 Fw' D B Uw2 D L2 Uw R2 Uw F' U Rw2 Uw D' R2 F2 Rw2 U' D2 Uw Fw F Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' R Uw


----------



## Username (Jul 18, 2015)

17.46 oh ao100, first one in like a year


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2015)

4x4 sub 40 PB single!
(and a 9.49 ao 1000 3x3 )


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 18, 2015)

squan

actually practising = clean sweep of PB's 
17.45 single, 27.02 ao5, 28.28 ao12, 30.45 ao50, 32.11 ao100


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 18, 2015)

Average of 12: 12.76
1. 14.77 
2. 14.87 
3. 10.91 
4. 12.67 
5. 12.65 
6. 12.99 
7. (18.82) 
8. 10.90 
9. 13.18 
10. 12.09 
11. 12.57 
12. (10.57)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 18, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' R F' U' R F U' L2 B' F2 U' (22f)
> 13.4192072
> 
> solved yellow for a change fullstep PB!! coulda gotten a 12 but miffed Oll and missed the space bar first time



Wait wtf how'd you get the timer so accurate?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 18, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait wtf how'd you get the timer so accurate?


My brother made it custom and is too lazy to cut it off at 3 decimals [emoji6] 


Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## qaz (Jul 18, 2015)

2-7 relay in 9:55.58 (video)

splits were 5/12/54/1:36/2:49/4:19

can't seem to get one without a pop, had to dive under my desk for a couple 7x7 pieces in this one. also had a 9:57 with ~20 second pop on 6x6...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 18, 2015)

2nd best fullstep 3x3 single, ~10th sub7 

6.68 B L2 B D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R D' F' R' D' U R' B' D2


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 18, 2015)

Meanwhile, across the globe from World Champs...
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1039&cat=16&rnd=1
Anybody know the time of the DNF?


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jul 18, 2015)

4.02 skewb ao5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 18, 2015)

Odder is Megaminx World Champion! (He's one of my favorite cubers, that's why I post that )


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 18, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> squan
> 
> actually practising = clean sweep of PB's
> 17.45 single, 27.02 ao5, 28.28 ao12, 30.45 ao50, 32.11 ao100



Plzno


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-18
avg of 12: 58.66

Time List:
1. 56.55 U R2 L' Bw2 Fw Dw' Lw D B L' Fw2 Bw' B' U2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw' D L' B2 Rw' Dw' Bw' F' U' Lw' Rw' U' L' Dw2 U' Bw' B' Fw Lw2 Rw' D' U Lw2 L' U2 F Dw L2 Rw' Bw2 U F' L Bw' Rw B2 L R2 Bw' L' Bw2 L2 R2 U2 
2. 59.87 F' Uw' Lw' Bw Fw' F' Lw2 U' Rw R2 Lw' F Lw' Uw' D' B2 Fw' D' U2 Uw' Lw B' R U L R Rw F' U' L Bw' U Uw2 L' Rw2 Dw2 L2 R B Uw Bw' U2 L2 Fw' Lw' Fw F' R' L U2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw Lw R B R D Rw Lw2 
3. 58.42 R Lw U' R2 Lw2 U' F' L2 U' Rw Dw Bw' R' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Rw' L2 Uw R Rw2 L Fw2 U' D' Dw' Bw F2 Lw' Rw Bw2 Uw' B Rw' F' Dw' F' Lw Uw' Dw2 F' Rw U Rw U2 Rw D' Dw R' L B' Rw Fw2 D2 Dw' Rw2 R' U F Lw2 
4. 59.93 R2 L' U' Rw' Uw' Lw2 F2 Rw2 U Uw' Rw Bw' Lw Rw2 F2 Fw D' Lw Rw2 R' Uw' F2 Bw2 Rw' D2 Bw' L' R' F' D Rw Uw R' Bw Fw2 R Lw2 L Fw' U2 Lw' Dw2 D Uw F' Fw Rw' L Bw2 U2 B2 Rw' Lw Dw' Rw' B Fw D Uw2 Fw' 
5. 59.04 D Lw2 Dw' R' U' R2 L2 Uw B Uw R F2 R2 B2 Rw' F2 L' U R Bw Uw2 Rw Dw2 D F Lw2 B F2 D' F B' Bw2 Dw2 D2 Bw2 Dw F B' U Bw B' Rw2 D Fw' B Bw R' Fw2 Bw' Dw Uw Fw2 Lw' Rw2 U2 Bw' F2 D Uw Rw2 
6. (55.69) U Uw' Fw2 Dw U' F' L' Lw Bw' L F2 Dw' D Rw2 Bw F Dw Bw2 R2 D' Rw' Dw Lw' L Uw2 Rw' Dw Lw' F U Lw2 Uw F' R' L' B Bw' Lw' Bw' L R' Fw' Lw Dw' Rw2 D' F2 Rw' Bw2 L2 Uw2 U' F' Bw R' D F Fw2 R2 U 
7. (1:16.79) U2 F' Dw' B2 F2 R B Lw' B2 L' Rw' Lw' B' F' Rw2 D' Fw' F' Dw' Lw' L Uw Fw Lw' R' B D B F2 U B' R Bw2 Fw F' L B2 L' Dw' Fw Lw Uw Bw' Lw' Fw R' Dw U2 D' B2 L' B Bw Dw' Bw Uw2 F' B' U2 Bw' 
8. 59.40 Uw2 L' Bw Fw U' D' L Fw U Uw2 Dw Bw2 F B2 L2 Uw' Dw' Fw Lw2 Uw Lw' B Dw' R2 Uw B' U2 Uw2 L Uw' L R' Fw2 R F U Dw' F B R Lw' Rw2 Dw' B' Uw L' Bw' F' Lw Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 U D' Uw Fw Bw' B' R' Bw 
9. 57.23 F Dw2 Lw' U' B Uw' Fw2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 D2 Uw2 Lw' B2 F' L F2 Lw' B2 Fw2 Bw F2 L U' D2 L2 U' Bw Dw R' L2 B Rw F Uw R Dw2 F' R Uw' F' L U Bw Rw' B' R' F L2 U Bw D Dw F Dw L2 B2 D2 L' R' 
10. 57.99 Fw' Bw R Fw' U' Lw2 Dw Lw Uw' F Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw' L2 R Uw' Lw' B2 Rw' Dw' L Bw2 F U2 Bw2 Lw U2 Rw R' B Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw' B' Lw F2 B Rw R Dw' Bw2 L' D' Fw' D' R2 F2 Rw R' Uw R2 Uw' D' L2 B2 Uw Lw' L' 
11. 59.87 D' B' Rw Bw' R2 D B' D Lw' Fw2 R2 Bw Dw R' D2 Dw' Uw U B' Dw' L2 D Dw' U2 Fw2 U2 Uw' D2 R2 Lw' Uw2 D' Lw' Uw F' L2 B' F' Dw L' U Lw' Dw2 Fw F Bw U' Dw2 Bw2 Uw Rw' B Rw2 L U' Bw' Uw Fw U' D 
12. 58.34 F Lw Uw' L2 Rw Uw L' Lw' D' L' R Bw B' Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw2 B' D Uw' Rw' Dw' Rw2 Bw' Rw F' R' B2 Dw2 B2 Lw Uw R' Rw' Dw2 L2 R' F' Bw B2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 D2 Lw F2 U R2 Uw2 Bw' B R D Bw2 B Uw' L' U L'


----------



## nalralz (Jul 18, 2015)

OLL skip saves the day on solve 5!!! PB average by 0.01...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-18
avg of 5: 12.97

Time List:
1. (12.05) R' U B' R' F2 D' F' U' F' B2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 
2. (13.61) F2 D L F' L' B' U2 F' R U D2 F2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F L2 F' 
3. 13.55 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R' B D2 L D' B2 F U2 L' F' 
4. 12.68 B' U2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D L U' F2 U2 F D2 R U' L' 
5. 12.70 B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 R' F' D' B D F R2 D2 F' R


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 19, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Odder is Megaminx World Champion! (He's one of my favorite cubers, that's why I post that )



Did he use a Dayan or Yj HuYu Mega?


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Did he use a Dayan or Yj HuYu Mega?


Modded shengshou I think.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 19, 2015)

53.94 ao5 and 57.05 ao12 on 4x4, both pb's. Somehow managed to do all that without getting a single solve under 52 seconds, dat consistency doe 
Apparently spamming big cubes for a week really helps with recognition for centers+edges 

Also, 16.97 ao100 3x3, finally improving there as well.


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2015)

9.70 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B2 R' F' D2 U' R' F' R2 F U

y' x
D' R U D Rw' D2 
y z R' U' R U
x z' U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' R U' R' U R U R' 
z R' U' R U R' U' R U
z' R' U2 R U' R' U2 x' Rw U' R' U Rw' F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow I'm in top-1k for 3x3 single...
And 3rd in SG for sum of ranks. Lacking 1 point lol


----------



## mafergut (Jul 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Wow I'm in top-1k for 3x3 single...
> And 3rd in SG for sum of ranks. Lacking 1 point lol



Congrats on your great performance!!! That OH record was nice!


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 19, 2015)

Awesome day today 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.70
worst time: 16.98

current avg5: 12.69 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 12.57 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 13.69 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 13.25 (σ = 0.95)

current avg100: 13.96 (σ = 1.05)
best avg100: 13.96 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 13.96 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 13.95


The single was full step:

U2 R2 B D2 B U2 B R2 F2 L2 F' L' D U R' D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B' 

z2 y2
Cross: U' R' U2 R' F D L2 D 
1. pair: L' U' L y' U L U' L' 
2. pair: U' L' U L
3. pair: U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' 
4. pair: y U2 R U R' 
OLL: (U2) f R U R' U' f'
PLL: (U) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (U)


----------



## mafergut (Jul 19, 2015)

Not PB but it is not bad and also my best worst (discarded) time in an Ao5

Ao5 17.15 = 16.24[PLL skip], 17.47, (18.40), 17.74, (16.01)


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2015)

4.56 F L2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R' U' L2 R D2 B' F' D F

x2 y'
U2 L2 //Cross (2/2)
R' U' R //1st (3/5)
y' U L' U2 L U' L' U L //2nd (8/13)
U2 R' U R //3rd (4/17)
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //4th (12/29)
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R //LL (10/39)

39 moves/4.56 = 8.55 TPS

what the hell just happened


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 19, 2015)

3.999 2x2 single to finish up 5.444 ao100. Just liked the digits


----------



## United Thought (Jul 19, 2015)

Clean sweep of 222 pbs since I recently got back into the event.

1 - 1.473 (different session)
5 - 3.558
12 - 4.334
100 - 5.094

number of times: 200/200
best time: 2.240
worst time: 7.575

current avg5: 5.032 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 3.558 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 4.964 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 4.334 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 5.118 (σ = 0.72)
best avg100: 5.094 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 5.144 (σ = 0.70)
session mean: 5.120

Times:



Spoiler: show



4.780, 5.290, 6.907, 6.019, 5.584, 4.858, 5.890, 4.160, 5.446, 5.889, 5.508, 4.961, 5.667, 4.222, 4.164, 5.784, 2.259, 4.768, 5.868, 6.816, 5.108, 7.575, 3.604, 5.748, 4.935, 5.830, 4.430, 5.454, 5.041, 6.238, 5.136, 6.733, 5.057, 4.947, 3.252, 5.376, 5.525, 3.613, 5.943, 5.097, 4.878, 4.745, 5.388, 3.794, 5.912, 4.742, 4.845, 5.417, 5.091, 4.905, 5.253, 6.682, 6.755, 4.398, 6.193, 5.259, 4.801, 5.231, 4.655, 5.111, 3.082, 5.694, 6.084, 5.087, 3.744, 5.280, 5.407, 5.725, 3.512, 2.240, 6.634, 5.500, 5.070, 6.076, 4.750, 4.108, 5.278, 5.326, 4.424, 6.833, 4.985, 4.616, 4.659, 6.080, 5.404, 4.759, 5.454, 4.007, 4.756, 6.433, 6.554, 5.112, 4.557, 3.586, 5.020, 5.276, 5.309, 4.910, 5.011, 4.918, 5.342, 6.427, 4.616, 5.423, 6.287, 3.875, 4.533, 5.179, 4.589, 6.108, 4.382, 6.148, 5.656, 3.655, 5.169, 5.180, 5.186, 5.541, 4.356, 4.941, 4.991, 6.888, 5.819, 4.303, 7.011, 4.675, 5.916, 5.046, 6.272, 5.995, 5.930, 5.847, 5.082, 5.008, 4.774, 5.853, 5.777, 4.661, 5.606, 4.892, 5.751, 4.922, 4.120, 4.392, 3.346, 2.692, 4.631, 4.814, 4.279, 5.877, 5.531, 4.210, 6.551, 4.719, 4.614, 6.444, 5.057, 3.711, 5.212, 5.043, 6.472, 4.737, 4.740, 5.385, 5.921, 2.766, 4.899, 6.332, 5.030, 4.846, 5.960, 5.903, 5.683, 6.707, 6.527, 4.272, 5.487, 6.075, 3.187, 2.935, 3.723, 4.358, 3.764, 6.025, 4.830, 4.741, 4.384, 5.043, 4.693, 4.613, 4.517, 6.018, 4.013, 5.797, 4.766, 4.258, 5.004, 5.900, 4.908, 5.184


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-19
avg of 5: 56.85

Time List:
1. 56.69 Dw Bw2 Rw L' Dw2 R2 Lw L2 F' Dw Rw2 Fw Dw2 D2 Rw2 D U' L D F2 Lw L2 U' Bw2 F R2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw' Fw Bw2 L' Uw2 R2 Lw' Bw Lw' Bw F Fw2 U' Bw' Uw' D' Rw R2 B' R2 D2 Rw' F' D' Bw2 Lw' Dw' Bw' Uw' U R2 F2 
2. (59.51) Rw2 Uw' L B Bw2 U2 Fw2 B D' Fw Bw' R' B' Bw Dw2 B Uw2 L Rw' Lw2 R2 Dw L Lw2 R2 U' Uw' B' U2 B2 F Dw2 D' Rw' B2 Fw' F' U2 L' Bw Dw' L Rw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 L2 F Dw2 D2 Bw' Lw2 B Lw2 Rw' L' B Lw Dw' L2 
3. 55.45 U2 F' L2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 Rw U' Uw Lw U' Bw Fw' U Lw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' F D2 R' Lw2 Uw2 U2 F' Rw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 R' D' Dw2 Rw' Bw B' F Rw2 U' Dw2 Lw Bw2 Uw Rw F' L2 Dw2 L' D' R B U Bw2 L2 D' Bw2 F' B R2 U2 Rw 
4. (54.27) Rw' Bw' Lw F' B U Lw2 Dw' Uw D Bw2 U D2 Lw B D Rw2 Lw R2 U Dw' L' Fw' F' B2 Lw B2 U' Rw' L B2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 D2 Dw Rw L Lw2 B Lw' Uw2 B2 Fw Rw2 Bw' Fw Rw D2 F2 Lw Fw' L' B' Rw Lw' D' B2 Bw' Fw 
5. 58.41 Bw' Fw' B Rw2 Lw2 U2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 F Uw2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Dw Rw2 U Fw' U2 Rw2 U' Lw2 Uw' Lw' B2 Dw2 D' Fw Rw2 B Dw Lw' Dw Bw' Uw' B Bw2 L' F' Rw2 L Fw Dw2 U' F' U2 F U2 D Rw' Dw' Rw2 B' U' Bw D' L2 Lw Rw' F2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-19
> avg of 5: 56.85
> 
> Time List:
> ...



go sub 1 official! 


(lol I was about to ask if this is 5x5 or megaminx then I looked at the scrambles )


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 20, 2015)

Why is it that I'm the only one not to get congratulated when I get a 3x3 PB? Maybe I'm not the only one, but I'm one of the few


----------



## dboeren (Jul 20, 2015)

Finally had some time today to practice doing Roux blocks when our 4-year-old unexpectedly fell asleep early. I'm just a beginner so nothing too exciting but I'm glad to be making visible progress.

Ao12's: 46.12, 44.17, 43.18, 42.78, 38.96

I seem to get better times on my Yueying than my Aolong v2 (I've been alternating cubes each set) so I guess that's my main for now. I think I can improve the tension a little bit on it too, might be worth a tad bit more time.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 20, 2015)

i dont get congrats either ... fustrating 

congrats


----------



## dboeren (Jul 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Why is it that I'm the only one not to get congratulated when I get a 3x3 PB? Maybe I'm not the only one, but I'm one of the few



Congratulations!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 20, 2015)

3.15 skewb avg12 [video]
not pb

also feet pb's
1:22.36 single
1:36.82 avg5
1:43.20 avg12

1:39.04, 1:41.50, 2:09.35, 1:32.90, 1:49.20, 1:22.36, 1:54.37, 1:28.35, 2:19.96, 1:36.35, 1:33.17, 1:47.81


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jul 20, 2015)

Found this alg for the E1 case on this site
https://sites.google.com/site/permuteramera/cases/pure-corners

(y2) R U R' U R' U' R F' (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R2' U R (U')


----------



## qqwref (Jul 20, 2015)

64x64 sliding puzzle (4095 puzzle) solved, 6:54:13.638, 368600 moves, 14.830 tps.

Biggest sliding puzzle ever  I started it yesterday.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 20, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 64x64 sliding puzzle (4095 puzzle) solved, 6:54:13.638, 368600 moves, 14.830 tps.
> 
> Biggest sliding puzzle ever  I started it yesterday.



Ooh nice. Is soup going to beat it soon?


----------



## TDM (Jul 20, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 64x64 sliding puzzle (4095 puzzle) solved, 6:54:13.638, 368600 moves, 14.830 tps.
> 
> Biggest sliding puzzle ever  I started it yesterday.


wat



Scruggsy13 said:


> Ooh nice. Is soup going to beat it soon?


I think soup is currently solving a very large one, but I can't remember the size. I don't know how soon he'll finish it though.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 20, 2015)

I learned Meep... kind of


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 20, 2015)

5.812 D B2 D F2 L2 D U B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L' U' B D' L U2 L' U2 R'

z2
D R2 F2 B' D' R D // Cross
U R U' R' r' F r // F2L 1
U R U R' // F2L-2
y R U2 R' U R U R2 U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3 & 4
U' r U M U R' U' r U' r' U' // OLL

42 moves/5.812 = 7.22

A ridiculously smooth solve, especially considering I didn't catch my first pair until the last 3 moves of cross, fortunately I saw two pairs, then saw my last two and a predicted PLL skip.

Cool: 8.363 AO12. why does it seem like sometimes my look ahead just randomly becomes perfect for a couple of solves.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 20, 2015)

So 5x5. 1:36.66 and 1:44.96 average of 5


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 20, 2015)

Me and my friends did a mega relay in 21.07.12. Puzzles solved:
3 2x2s
8 3x3s
3 4x4s
2 5x5s
2 pyraminxes
2 skewbs
2 megaminxes
2 square-1s
1 mirror blocks

Me and 1 friend did ~30% each, 1 other did ~20%, and 2 more did ~10%. If we plan better, we'll probably be faster.


----------



## imvelox (Jul 20, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 64x64 sliding puzzle (4095 puzzle) solved, 6:54:13.638, 368600 moves, 14.830 tps.
> 
> Biggest sliding puzzle ever  I started it yesterday.



Cool!
32x32->16x16->8x8 schemes?


----------



## ChristianSena (Jul 20, 2015)

9.77 official average at the WC placed 19, 0.11 out of the final :/
times: (14.46), 9.85, 9.64, 9.83, (9.62)= 9.77


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Plzno



git gud 

23.37 ao5, 26.63 ao12, 31.09 ao100 (sq-1)

i was averaging ~29 after 35 solves, but then made a few mistakes and had a couple of pops 



Spoiler: ao5 scrambles



Average of 5: 23.37
1. 23.54 (1, 6) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (1, -4) / (0, -5) / 
2. 24.10 (-5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
3. 22.47 (3, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
4. (33.05) (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
5. (21.74) (0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, -2) / (-4, -2)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2015)

today...was a good day....PB SMASHES!!!!

2x2: 2.51 ao 1000
3x3: 9.45 ao 1000
4x4: 48.46 ao 50


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 20, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> git gud
> 
> 23.37 ao5, 26.63 ao12, 31.09 ao100 (sq-1)
> 
> ...



Hey Ryan 

(14.78)	(3,5) / (-2,-5) / (5,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (0,-4) PB 

AO5 20.34
AO12 22.18
AO50 25.50
AO100 26.18


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Hey Ryan
> 
> (14.78)	(3,5) / (-2,-5) / (5,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (0,-4) PB
> 
> ...



wow, you did git gud 

i really need to sort out my turning (and maybe learn some more EP algs, i do parity CP and i think i can 2-alg 1-look all the non-parity EP's now) ...


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 20, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> wow, you did git gud
> 
> i really need to sort out my turning (and maybe learn some more EP algs, i do parity CP and i think i can 2-alg 1-look all the non-parity EP's now) ...



I only know a few EPs: adj-adj, opp-opp, opp-O, O-opp and adj parity. I just spam them to solve as many pieces as possible and then just finish. I should also learn all the EOs and some optimal CSs.
What are your splits? Mine are about 5, 2, 3, 4, 10+. My


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 21, 2015)

Restickering my square-1 and did a cubeshape ao12.
avg of 12: 4.67

Time List:
5.53, 3.26, (1.07), 2.41, 5.81, 3.43, 7.64, (8.17), 4.58, 2.28, 6.98, 4.82


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I only know a few EPs: adj-adj, opp-opp, opp-O, O-opp and adj parity. I just spam them to solve as many pieces as possible and then just finish. I should also learn all the EOs and some optimal CSs.
> What are your splits? Mine are about 5, 2, 3, 4, 10+. My



On top of that, I can do all the combinations of U perms using the double j perm alg, opp-adj and adj-opp. (H and Z perm too, but I figure you didn't include them because they're like 3x3 algs)
I'm not sure on splits, I'm usually done with separation by 10-15 seconds though.


----------



## qaz (Jul 21, 2015)

5x5 in 1:19.21, first sub-1:20!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> On top of that, I can do all the combinations of U perms using the double j perm alg, opp-adj and adj-opp. (H and Z perm too, but I figure you didn't include them because they're like 3x3 algs)
> I'm not sure on splits, I'm usually done with separation by 10-15 seconds though.


Yeah, I didn't include H and Z algs because I use opp-opp U opp-opp for H and adj-adj U2 adj-adj for Z. I don't know algs for double U-perms but I do know the one for CW on top and I just do 2 adj-adj for the double U-perms and double z-perms. I should probably learn opp-adj as well.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Yeah, I didn't include H and Z algs because I use opp-opp U opp-opp for H and adj-adj U2 adj-adj for Z. I don't know algs for double U-perms but I do know the one for CW on top and I just do 2 adj-adj for the double U-perms and double z-perms. I should probably learn opp-adj as well.



Aah but doing M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 and M2 U M2 U' M2 are so much better for H and Z (where M2 is (1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, 1)) - you should learn them! ^__^


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Aah but doing M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 and M2 U M2 U' M2 are so much better for H and Z (where M2 is (1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, 1)) - you should learn them! ^__^



I haven't tried them thanks  

Just tried timing them:
My Z-perm: 3.50
Your Z-perm: 2.69
My H-perm: 4.18
Your H-perm: 3.68

I shall be switching


----------



## Smiles (Jul 21, 2015)

Finally improving again! every session average is low to mid 11s.

and finally beat that PB single and got sub-7 after having a sub-8 pb for 2 years.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I haven't tried them thanks
> 
> Just tried timing them:
> My Z-perm: 3.50
> ...



^__^ Glad to hear it! Also, a cool related alg to these is O/opp: M2 U M2 U M2


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> ^__^ Glad to hear it! Also, a cool related alg to these is O/opp: M2 U M2 U M2



Yeah, I know that one, I should have been able to figure out the H and Z perms myself.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 21, 2015)

9.95 MO3; first sub 10 ever. It was a bit sad because I went sup 13, sup 13, 9, 10, 9, sup 13, sup 13. Would've been a PB AO5 if I'd had even one decent solve in the four solves on either side of the mean. 

It was a really weird session with lots of sub 10s, and lots of sup 20s. Really inconsistent.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Yeah, I didn't include H and Z algs because I use opp-opp U opp-opp for H and adj-adj U2 adj-adj for Z. I don't know algs for double U-perms but I do know the one for CW on top and I just do 2 adj-adj for the double U-perms and double z-perms. I should probably learn opp-adj as well.



for opp-adj i use
(1,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,1)
and then just mirror it for adj-opp 

and for U-perms i do something like: do a double J perm ( / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / ), then do (1,0), then do another double J perm, then (-1,0). I included the AUF move because it makes the inverse clearer. Then you can use that to basically solve any combination of U-perms 

e: oh yeah i forgot, i fix parity during CP but if I get a CP skip i do (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (-2,4) / (2,-4) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / as a parity fix

e2: oh, and an accomplishment:
21.34, (20.41), (28.12), 21.28, 24.08 = *22.23 ao5*
29.72, 27.95, 22.78, 26.17, 33.45, 29.57, (34.83), 21.34, (20.41), 28.12, 21.28, 24.08 = *26.45 ao12*
*28.05 ao25*, hopefully i can get sub-30 ao100 this time


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 21, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-21
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 1.74
worst: 6.93

mean of 3
current: 3.77 (σ = 0.15)
best: 2.53 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 5
current: 3.75 (σ = 0.13)
best: 2.81 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 12
current: 3.71 (σ = 0.22)
best: 3.17 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 50
current: 3.60 (σ = 0.44)
best: 3.60 (σ = 0.44)

Average: 3.60 (σ = 0.44)
Mean: 3.62

First 12 scrambles were from the race thread, next 5 were from the forum comp

Lolsingles galore


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 21, 2015)

12.94 AO100; first sub 13.  This was worth staying up until 5:00 AM for. I also got a 11.87 AO12 that's .03 from PB and would've been PB if I hadn't failed to roll a bad solve.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 21, 2015)

Some decent progress over the last few days, I've been working on Roux Blocks.
7/18 - 46.12s average
7/19 - 41.38s average
7/20 - 37.42s average


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-21
avg of 12: 9.30

Time List:
1. 11.31 U B' R' D' B2 R2 F2 R' D' F B2 U' D2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' 
2. 8.95 L' F2 R' B D R F' B' U2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 
3. 8.83 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' D' R B U B F' 
4. 9.06 B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' R2 B F L B F2 U' R' 
5. 10.00 D L' D2 B R U F L' D' B U B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 
6. (11.42) D F B R2 L D2 R' D R F U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R2 F L2 
7. 8.64 U F2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' L B D F2 U' L R' B R2 
8. (7.50) L' D2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B2 R' F' D R2 B' D2 F' L' F' 
9. 9.02 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 D B L2 B U2 B D' R D2 U2 B' 
10. 10.63 B L U F R D2 L' F' L' F2 U F2 U D B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 
11. 8.96 D' F' L2 F2 U2 B U2 F' R2 D' F2 U' B' D' L B' R' U' 
12. 7.60 F L2 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R B D2 B D F2 L' B' R' D'

Last 5 solves make an 8.53 avg5, both PBs. Finally got a counting sub 8 without messing up the rest of the avg5

Also got a 10.33 avg100, not PB. I think I should start aiming for a sub 10 avg100


----------



## Username (Jul 21, 2015)

9.46 ao100, tied pb


----------



## IAmAPerson (Jul 21, 2015)

43.935 one-handed single on Day 1 of taking 3x3 OH seriously! The average ended up being 1:00.965 because of a stupid 1:18.618 single...I'll try for a sub-1 minute Ao5 probably later today.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jul 21, 2015)

I decided to start practicing 3x3 again for the first time in like 3 months. Somehow, I've gotten 3 CMLL skips so far in like 70 solves. I got a 10.8 on one but failed on the other two.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 21, 2015)

squan

26.01 ao12, 28.40 ao50, 28.81 ao100
not sub-harry, but it'll do for now


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> squan
> 
> 26.01 ao12, 28.40 ao50, 28.81 ao100
> not sub-harry, but it'll do for now



GJ on sub 30!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2015)

2.934 Skewb AO12, 4th sub 3.


----------



## KevinG (Jul 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 2.934 Skewb AO12, 4th sub 3.


Wow gj!
What is your global?
I still want to get a sub 3 ao12 ^^


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Wow gj!
> What is your global?
> I still want to get a sub 3 ao12 ^^


Like 3.6


----------



## Berd (Jul 21, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-21
solves/total: 21/21

single
best: 33.43
worst: 1:15.07

mean of 3
current: 47.70 (σ = 10.57)
best: 38.93 (σ = 6.35)

avg of 5
current: 50.07 (σ = 8.06)
best: 36.96 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 12
current: 46.00 (σ = 8.93)
best: 45.97 (σ = 9.68)

Average: 48.67 (σ = 9.59)
Mean: 49.75

Time List:
52.48, 51.32, 1:14.10, 34.71, 56.49, 36.14, 1:02.08, 44.60, 1:04.37, 53.74, 47.04, 37.47, 35.95, 59.33, 33.43, 37.48, 45.88, 1:15.07, 59.37, 44.98, 38.76


Sqaun pbs!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

Square-1 PB:

(0, 2)/(6, 3)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)

14.04


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 21, 2015)

My 14 month old son managed to take my aolong apart. Twice. I was impressed.


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 21, 2015)

FINISHED FULL OLL could've done it faster but I was focusing more on F2L for most of my time -still am- I still hate OLLs 14, 15, 34, 39 and 47


----------



## DanpHan (Jul 21, 2015)

7x7: 3:11.024
Old pb was 3:25.43
O_O


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 22, 2015)

5x5 pb single 1:50.26. So close to sub-1:50...and my hands slipped on the v-perm for just a second...

Also OH 24.67 ao5


----------



## Torch (Jul 22, 2015)

3x3 PBs:
11.33 ao12: (9.31), 12.31, 9.99, 10.81, 12.52, 11.55, 11.81, 9.68, 12.16, (12.69), 10.36, 12.09
12.50 ao100 with 7 sub 10s


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 79/79
best time: 3.26
worst time: 10.18

current avg5: 4.89 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 4.78 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 5.44 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 5.14 (σ = 0.93)

current avg50: 6.09 (σ = 1.26)
best avg50: *5.99* (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 6.24 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 6.26

skewb


----------



## TMarshall (Jul 22, 2015)

3x3 NL solve

(6.57) F2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D B L R D2 B U F' D L' U'

x'
R D' R' r' U r (cross)
F U F' (1st pair)
U' R' U' R (2nd pair)
L U2 L' (3rd pair)
U2 R U R' (4th pair)
U R U R' U R U2 R' (oll)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 (pll)

ridiculously easy, 43 moves, 6.54 tps


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ehhh, I'll put pb's here. *7/22/15*


Spoiler: PB's




EventSingleAo5Ao12Ao1002x22.0514.3234.7785.6233x311.33416.43917.97219.2774x41:04.9181:19.8461:23.3461:30.9455x52:20.7512:47.7232:57.7033:15.861OH24.95145.88447.88456.160Pyraminx2.0504.0235.7476.634Skewb4.4348.83910.34513.839Megaminx4:50.2855:19.762N/AN/A


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-21
avg of 12: 1:33.76

Time List:
1. 1:33.27 Uw Fw' U' R' Lw Rw Fw Rw2 B' U Uw' B2 D2 F' Uw2 Bw' L B Bw' L' Rw' Uw2 Bw' R B Lw2 Uw' Lw' Dw' Rw' D Lw2 U2 R2 Bw' L2 B' U2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D' L2 D2 U L Bw' Lw' Dw2 L' Rw' F' D F' Fw2 R2 Bw2 U2 Rw D' 
2. (1:25.41) Rw' F' Lw2 B' D' Fw Lw2 R' Dw' Uw' Bw D2 Uw2 B Lw Uw2 Rw2 Uw' F L2 F' D R F' D Uw' L2 Lw R2 Fw U Lw Bw' Fw' B Lw D' U2 F' U' L Dw' D2 R' U Rw2 D2 Uw' Bw F U' F U2 Bw B' Rw2 B' U R U 
3. 1:33.92 L' U' R' Rw Fw L' B Lw' Fw Uw2 D' U2 F' L Dw2 Fw Bw' Dw2 U L2 Bw L Bw B Rw2 Bw2 B' R2 Rw D' Rw2 F Lw' Dw2 Bw Rw Dw2 Fw2 Bw U' Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw Lw2 B' Bw D2 Fw' Dw' D' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 Dw D2 L2 U2 
4. 1:27.70 R Lw' Dw L2 R2 Fw' L2 B2 Lw F' Bw' L' U Lw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Dw B Rw B Rw' Uw2 Dw2 L' D2 U Dw' Lw2 R2 U2 Lw' D Dw L2 Lw' F' U' Lw D2 B2 L Dw2 Uw2 L Bw2 Fw' B2 Lw' F U' D' R' Rw' Fw2 U Lw2 D Lw Rw' 
5. 1:32.19 Dw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 Lw' F' D' Dw' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' D' Rw B' Rw D2 Bw' U' Fw L' Lw Rw' Fw2 R2 D B Bw2 F Rw2 F' Fw Uw Dw F' U R2 F2 D L Fw' R Bw' Uw' R' B R2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 U Uw L' Dw2 Bw2 B' D' U' Lw Fw' 
6. 1:26.03 D' Rw' Uw2 Rw D2 Fw Rw B' Bw R' Fw2 D Rw' Fw' L' Bw' F' Rw U' B2 F' Bw D' R Uw' Bw R' Fw' F' B D2 Bw' Lw' Fw2 U' Rw2 L' Bw U Rw' U' R2 Lw' L2 Uw' U2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Fw' Rw' U Bw2 F Fw' L' Uw Bw2 B Fw2 
7. 1:35.99 B Bw2 R F' L D Fw' Rw' R' Uw' L2 B U' Lw' Rw Uw' F Bw' D2 B2 L Uw Dw2 Bw Dw2 U2 Lw' U Uw' Bw2 F2 Fw2 U Dw' B Dw U2 Uw Rw2 Lw2 D2 Dw L Uw2 F D Dw F2 Uw2 B2 R2 F2 B' Rw' F' B Dw' Rw Lw F' 
8. 1:43.62 F2 R' Rw' D2 F D' L2 Lw2 Fw2 L Lw2 D' F' R2 F' D Dw2 U Fw U' Uw F2 D' Dw' Lw L' D' U B' U2 B' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 F D B' F D' Uw2 Bw' F2 Uw2 B' Uw L Bw' R' D U F2 R L' F2 Fw' Bw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 
9. 1:34.25 Dw Uw' Rw R Fw' U' Fw Uw2 D Dw Rw Fw2 Bw' Rw' U2 F Uw2 Dw Fw Lw U2 D' B' Uw Lw' D U2 R2 B Rw2 Fw2 U L D' Uw R2 D' Lw Rw' L2 B' R' B2 Dw2 B Dw2 L' Bw L2 D' Bw' D' Fw Uw' L Uw2 Bw B2 Rw' F' 
10. 1:34.90 Dw' B' Lw2 D2 B D U L' R2 Lw2 Uw U F2 Lw U2 Uw2 R2 Bw2 L Bw Rw Bw2 Lw' L U' B' Lw2 Bw' D B2 D' U2 Rw' Bw Dw' R' Lw B2 D' Rw' B D' U Uw' F' Rw' F' Bw2 Fw' U' D' Lw Uw' F2 Bw U F' R' Fw2 F2 
11. 1:35.72 Fw Rw2 Dw' Rw' D' Dw' F' Rw Fw Rw2 U Lw' F' Rw' Dw2 D Bw R2 Dw' Rw' Dw' Fw' F2 R2 Uw' Dw U Rw' Lw L U' Lw L B' Rw' L2 D' F Bw' R D' Fw Bw' D' Rw' B Bw U' L Uw2 B' Lw' Uw2 L2 Fw' U' Bw' Rw' F2 D 
12. (1:44.61) B' Fw' Dw' D2 Lw2 Bw B' D Lw2 R D2 U B Fw' Lw Rw2 Bw B' D' L2 B F' Lw2 D Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw Bw D B2 Lw L2 Rw R' Uw' F' Uw' Rw' D2 Dw Bw' U' Fw F2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' R' Rw' Fw' R Uw' B2 D Uw' R2 U Uw F


----------



## Torch (Jul 22, 2015)

7.81 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' L F U2 R' B' L

z2 x' D' R' D' R' D2 R D
y R U' R'
y' U R U' R'
U L U L'
r' F r' F r U' r
U r' U2 R U R' U r U'

35/7.81 = 4.35 TPS

PB and 3rd sub-8.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2015)

6.99 fullstep single, lost scramble because I switched sessions ._. 3rd fullstep sub7


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a MoYu Skewb now. I think that counts as an accomplishment.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2015)

SUMMER HOLIDAYS! Finally! 6 weeks off school now


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 22, 2015)

Some 3x3x2 solves, featuring some lolscrambles from csTimer

solves/total: 65/65
single
best: 2.296
worst: 34.464

mean of 3
current: 18.209 (σ = 3.53)
best: 8.102 (σ = 9.42)

avg of 5
current: 12.431 (σ = 8.66)
best: 12.050 (σ = 8.17)

avg of 12
current: 20.656 (σ = 7.86)
best: 17.215 (σ = 2.68)

avg of 50
current: 20.364 (σ = 5.45)
best: 20.314 (σ = 5.46)

Average: 21.165 (σ = 5.66)
Mean: 20.793

Time List:
31.955, 14.659, 26.185, 30.692, 20.869, 31.319, 20.661, 28.827, 20.286, 25.983, 33.213, 5.947, 25.021, 16.633, 18.172, 22.831, 27.275, 17.351, 2.337, 20.902, 19.165, 14.322, 19.721, 18.509, 12.839, 28.052, 14.146, 18.603, 16.594, 34.464, 21.996, 22.402, 31.900, 8.027, 26.745, 23.237, 20.499, 19.595, 17.188, 22.732, 21.842, 17.248, 28.922, 26.389, 17.723, 20.297, 18.047, 22.780, 8.447, 6.290, 24.446, 24.559, 22.797, 28.479, 31.062, 21.460, 30.778, 23.172, 26.032, 18.969, 3.041, 2.296, 20.114, 14.139, 20.374

3.041: F2 U F2 U2 D F2 
Solution: F2 R2 R2 U R2 U' R2​
2.296: D' F2 D R2 U2 D' 
Solution: x2 y' U' F2 U' R2 U​


----------



## Lid (Jul 22, 2015)

Both 3x3 a5 & a12 PBs:
a12: 16.360
a5: 14.850 (first sub15 also)

[15.061, 17.989, 14.163, 15.196, 14.293], (19.563), 18.818, 18.329, 17.262, 15.359, 17.133, (14.091)



Spoiler: Average of 12: 16.360



1. 15.061 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F U' L2 R B L' R
2. 17.989 U R B2 U' L F L2 D R F2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D' L2 U D2
3. 14.163 R2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B U2 R2 F' L' F' R U' L D' R B' D' R U
4. 15.196 U2 B L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 D R F' L' F2 U R D' L B'
5. 14.293 R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D L' F U' R' D2 B' R2 B F
6. (19.563) D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' R' D2 U2 R' U R B D' R2 F'
7. 18.818 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F D U2 L F' U2 B' F R' U'
8. 18.329 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 B L' R B' R' D' L' B D' R'
9. 17.262 D2 F2 L D2 R D2 F2 L B2 R' U B2 F R D' B F2 L2 B2
10. 15.359 B' U2 B' U2 F' L2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B' L2 F D' F2 L' R2 U B2
11. 17.133 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R2 D2 U2 B' R D2 L' D B2 F2 D L2 D'
12. (14.091) L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 R' D B L D L2 D2 B' L' B F


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Rubik's cube
Jul 22, 2015 2:50:12 PM - 3:18:13 PM

Mean: 22.25
Average: 22.17
Best time: 17.97
Median: 22.02
Worst time: 28.46
Standard deviation: 2.72

Best average of 5: 19.47
5-9 - 18.57 18.03 (28.46) (17.97) 21.80

Best average of 12: 21.84
1-12 - 19.99 22.29 20.06 23.20 18.57 18.03 (28.46) (17.97) 21.80 23.14 23.91 27.38



Spoiler



1. 19.99 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 D2 R F' U' F' U' B D' U F2 U
2. 22.29 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F L' D R2 F' L' B' D2 R B2
3. 20.06 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D' U' L' D2 R B' R D2 U' R' D L2
4. 23.20 R2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' F D' R' L' B2 D' U2 B' D2 F' D'
5. 18.57 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R U L U F2 D2 B R' U F' D2
6. 18.03 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 F' R' L B' D L' U R2 L' D2 U
7. 28.46 L2 D U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' D R' U R' B' U' F' L2 D'
8. 17.97 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R B L2 F' D2 R L D B2 U2 R
9. 21.80 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' R' F2 R D2 F2 L B2 L U2
10. 23.14 B2 D2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U' B' D' L B2 R' U R2 F' L'
11. 23.91 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D B F D' F2 D' F L2 U L B'
12. 27.38 F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U B' F2 D U2 B2 L U' R' B F' U
13. 27.84 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 U2 B' F L U L2 D' L F D' F' U
14. 24.70 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L U R2 U2 B' D' F R L D' F'
15. 22.15 U' F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 B' R' B2 D' R' B' L U2 F' D'
16. 22.02 B2 U R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 R' L2 F2 R2 U F R2 L' B U2
17. 21.26 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D L' D2 R D F2 L B' F' R' B2
18. 21.36 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U F' B2 R2 U' R' B' L2 F' U B2
19. 23.33 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L U R' F' D' F' L' D' B U F2
20. 21.99 U' F2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' F' R2 U L D L B2 F2 U2
21. 19.72 F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 U2 R' F D' R2 U B' R F' D R
22. 20.05 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 D L' F D2 R2 D' R' B' L2 B' F' U'
23. 23.87 B2 D U L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L2 B' R U' R2 D' B2 U F' D' B' U'
24. 22.20 D L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 B U' L' D' R L U2 F' U' L'
25. 21.04 D B2 U' L2 D B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F L' B' R' D2 L D2 B D R L2



PB mo3, ao5, ao12, and ao25. My friend just got a 22.27 so I had to beat it. Most 3x3 I've done in months.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 22, 2015)

nats is soon so mega

avg12: 58.68 

avg5: 56.68

also a whole bunch of good 4x4 singles, 4 35s around 7 36s and then more sub 40s.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 22, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> nats is soon so mega
> 
> avg12: 58.68
> 
> ...



Oh, so you're going too?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Oh, so you're going too?



Yeee, nats is 20 minutes from my house this year lol


----------



## Julian (Jul 23, 2015)

Average of 5: 8.19 
1. (7.97) R D2 B2 R' F2 D' L2 U R L2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 
2. (8.39) F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F L2 D' B2 F2 R' D F2 L2 U2 
3. 8.27 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 L U B F' D' B' U L2 D' L 
4. 8.03 F2 R D L' D2 F B L F2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F R2 L2 F2 
5. 8.26 F' U2 B' R' F L D B' L F' B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U 

Also, 9.79 ao100 a little while ago


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jul 23, 2015)

Megaminx
2 more sub 40s (38.64, 39.92) for a total of 10


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 23, 2015)

sub 9 avg of 100


----------



## Selkie (Jul 23, 2015)

First ever sub 15 Ao12 

Average of 12: 14.98

1. 15.39 U2 B D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 B2 L' B' D2 R' F2 U B' L2 D U' 
2. 14.14 F B' U' F2 B' D R2 L' F U B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 
3. (18.62) B2 D2 L' U' F' R D F L B2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 
4. 15.11 B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' D' B' L2 U2 R F2 U' L' R' 
5. 16.56 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' R' U' L' D U' R B' F 
6. 14.27 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R' B' U' F2 D' R U' B2 U' F' R' 
7. 14.64 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F' U B D2 L U' L' R B' F2 
8. 15.04 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U' L F2 L2 F' U' R2 F' R U R 
9. (11.05) B2 D R2 U F2 U L2 U2 L2 U B' D B' U2 B2 R' F' D2 L U' R 
10. 13.34 U L' B L2 U2 B' L2 B2 U L D2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 D F2 B2 U' 
11. 15.01 F U D2 F2 U2 F U' B2 R B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 
12. 16.26 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R' B D2 R' D L U F L2 R'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 23, 2015)

9.83 LL skip but took a second to recognise the AUF

2nd LL skip ever and 3rd sub-10


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 23, 2015)

I just got my OH PB of 9.89 using this scramble B D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B R B2 U' F L F' D U B' F2 
It was a pll skip with an 9 move oll, I average about 23 but I re-did the solve and got the same solution once, so no reconstructions, I think I did white.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 23, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> I just got my OH PB using this scramble B D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B R B2 U' F L F' D U B' F2
> It was a pll skip with an 9 move oll, I average about 23 but I re-did the solve and got the same solution once, so no reconstructions, I think I did white.



What was the time?


----------



## CubingwithChris (Jul 23, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> What was the time?



9.89 he told me


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 23, 2015)

LSLL

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-23
solves/total: 40/40

single
best: 3.98
worst: 7.71

mean of 3
current: 5.81 (σ = 0.30)
best: 5.12 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 5
current: 5.81 (σ = 0.30)
best: 5.36 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 12
current: 5.67 (σ = 0.38)
best: 5.58 (σ = 0.40)

Average: 5.76 (σ = 0.54)
Mean: 5.77

avg of 5: 5.36

Time List:
1. 5.31 R U2 R' U F' U F R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U F U F' U F R U R' F' U2 F 
2. (6.51) R U' R' U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U R' 
3. (4.60) R U R' F' U' F U F' U F R U' R' F' U F U R U R' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U F 
4. 5.73 U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U F U' R U2 R' U' F' U' F U 
5. 5.05 R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 F' U F U' R U' R' F' U' F U

avg of 12: 5.58

Time List:
1. 5.67 F' U F U2 F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U' F U' F' U' F U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
2. 5.90 R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U R' U F' U F R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' F' U2 F U' R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' 
3. 4.99 F' U F R U2 R' U R U R' F' U' F R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U2 F U F' U F R U R' F' U F R U2 R' U2 
4. 6.07 R U R' U2 F' U F U2 F' U' F U R U' R' F' U2 F U R U2 R' U' F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' 
5. 5.54 R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U' F U2 F' U F R U R' F' U F U' F' U F 
6. 5.38 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U F' U F U R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F 
7. 6.15 U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U R' F' U F U2 R U2 R' F' U F U' F' U F R U2 R' 
8. 5.31 R U2 R' U F' U F R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U F U F' U F R U R' F' U2 F 
9. (6.51) R U' R' U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U R' 
10. (4.60) R U R' F' U' F U F' U F R U' R' F' U F U R U R' F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U F 
11. 5.73 U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U F U' R U2 R' U' F' U' F U 
12. 5.05 R U R' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 F' U F U' R U' R' F' U' F U

I have improved, but strangely I am not sure how and what I improved in. Probably recognition and execution though, cos the solves felt a lot more fluid. I also barely learnt any new algs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> LSLL


That is... Fast...
I only average(d) 4ish in LL and this...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> That is... Fast...
> I only average(d) 4ish in LL and this...



These were my best averages out of 40 solves. I had a fair number of sup 6 times. Also, I still have to get around to learning full OLL .

And *V perms suck*


----------



## Username (Jul 23, 2015)

9.36 ao100


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 23, 2015)

avg of 12: 1:03.24
1:01.83, 59.91, 1:00.11, 1:08.98, 1:01.86, 1:04.40, 1:00.54, 1:02.31, (1:14.14), (58.98), 1:05.00, 1:07.48

olook 5x5 with regular yau


----------



## TDM (Jul 23, 2015)

21. 7.91 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L D R F D F2 R2 U' B' L

y2
U' R' F U L' y r' F
R U' R' U2 R U R U2 r2 U r'
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M'
U M2
U M' U2 M

wat


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 23, 2015)

finished EG1


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

34.37 D2 B' Uw2 Fw' Uw' B2 Uw U2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw L' F' Uw U D' Fw' U Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 B2 F D Fw2 D Rw Fw2 D' R L2 Rw U' Uw2 B Fw' Uw' R2


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 23, 2015)

OH. MY. FRICKEN. GOD. 

7.83 TeamBLD UWR Single (w/ Patrick)! ON RED CROSS LOLOL #CN



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: R F2 R' B' L F R U2 F' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L'

Rami: z spin right, R F2 go, back join, U2 y2 yaya
Patrick: z y R F2 (R U' R') (R' U' R) U2 y2 R U' R' U R U R'

Rami: U back ugly
Patrick: U R2 U2 R U R' U R2

Rami: Chameleon
Patrick: Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'

Rami: U G4
Patrick: U R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 

Two move cross + two 3 move f2l-pairs + 8 move f2l pair memorized in inspection = BAU5. Only the second time we've ever memorized cross + 3 in inspection.



Unfortunately, not on cam, but then Patrick realized about 10 mins later he had access to his camera (before he thought his brother was using it). So we filmed for 5 solves, then he had to go. Best we got was 10.91 YTUWR. We'll be uploading that today! I don't have the scramble yet, though. I know we can get sub-10 on cam, but sub-9 might be a long while. 

EDIT: We also got 11.67 avg5, 13.32 avg12, low 14.xx avg50, and low 15.xx avg100 UWRs. When he comes back I'll post those as well.


----------



## Berd (Jul 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-23
avg of 50: 17.55

Time List:
16.13, (13.86), 18.59, 16.38, 19.69, 18.38, 14.95, 17.63, 14.31, 19.24, 15.63, 19.61, 20.45, 16.84, (11.61), 15.71, 17.81, 15.30, 20.16, 14.20, 18.84, 16.28, 14.68, 19.54, (22.02), 20.96, 15.51, 19.95, 15.26, 17.46, (11.82), 18.21, 19.88, 16.62, 14.88, (23.36), 17.76, 18.87, 17.74, 18.14, 18.68, 15.11, 19.13, 14.86, (22.27), 19.31, 18.41, 17.29, 17.65, 20.10


An avgo50 on cam. Will be uploading singles soon.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 23, 2015)

Skewb 1.87 single.
WAT HAO


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2015)

3x3x3 with Rouxctangular Francisco: 13.52 avg5, 14.46 avg12



Coolster01 said:


> OH. MY. FRICKEN. GOD.
> 
> 7.83 TeamBLD UWR Single (w/ Patrick)! ON RED CROSS LOLOL #CN


Lol, that's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2015)

Cleansweep of Clock PBs 
1: 12.158
5: 14.241
12: 15.561
100: 18.565


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 24, 2015)

U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R' U L2 R' U2 L' D2 B' L2 R2 (20f) 
11.90!!!!!!!!!!! (white cross)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 24, 2015)

9.826, 8.352, 7.623, 7.640, 7.924 = 7.972 First sub 8 AO5 in a while


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 24, 2015)

WUT??????? PB!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-24
avg of 5: 23.46

Time List:
1. (28.63) D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L' F2 L' D U' F2 R' F' L U2 
2. 25.86 F U2 B R2 B' U2 F R2 F L2 F' R B2 U B U2 L2 R' D2 B2 
3. (20.89) F' D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B R' D F2 L2 F U R F 
4. 22.94 F L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F R2 U2 L' D' L' R F' L2 R 
5. 21.57 D2 L2 D' F' D2 R2 D' L D' R2 U2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2015)

97. 8.14 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D R' D2 L B2 F2 L' B F' L' D U'

Sledge -> no AUF LL skip. Can't reconstruct.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 24, 2015)

Woohoo 54.40 4x4 single! Fullstep with no parity. Done on the forum comp My mini aosu is turning really well after lubing


----------



## Berd (Jul 24, 2015)

2:09.68 Megaminx single!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 24, 2015)

Got a 2x2 2.64 full step single on first solve after 12km non-stop bike ride, just back!


----------



## Julian (Jul 24, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> OH. MY. FRICKEN. GOD.
> 
> 7.83 TeamBLD UWR Single (w/ Patrick)! ON RED CROSS LOLOL #CN


lmao nice


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 24, 2015)

Average of 5: 39.46
1. (35.37) L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U' D' B' D2 F' B Uw2 Rw L' U2 R2 B D B2 D' F2 Uw' U2 R2 F' R L' Uw' L' B' Fw2 U L' R2 U2 R D L2 Fw2 
2. 40.90 Rw' Uw D' R F2 Uw F2 R Rw L D L' R B2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw F D2 Rw2 Uw F2 L' U' B' Rw2 D2 Fw2 D Rw' F Rw' R Uw' Rw D U F' Fw 
3. 37.24 Rw Uw' R U' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 R' L Fw2 L' U' F R L B2 R Uw2 U2 F' U D' B2 D2 U B D' Rw' D2 R' Rw D' U' F2 D R F' Fw' 
4. (47.74) L' F' U' B R2 D' Fw Uw Rw F2 R2 U2 Uw F2 R' F2 Fw2 Uw U' L Uw' L2 Uw' R' B' D' L2 B2 Rw' B U' D2 Rw2 B' U Rw D2 L Fw2 R2 
5. 40.25 Fw D U2 Fw D' Rw2 B' Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw D2 Rw2 D2 F' Fw' R2 B Fw2 D' Fw' U Rw R' Uw2 Fw' Uw R2 U' B2 Rw F Fw' L2 Uw2 L' U L2

edit: pb again

Average of 5: 39.12
1. (45.62) R Rw2 B' U' D' F' D' U2 R2 Uw' B' U D' Rw2 Uw' U' Rw2 B2 U2 Rw D2 Rw R' U F D' R2 Rw' Fw2 R' Uw' U L' U R' F L' U Rw Fw2 
2. 40.69 F' L' B' Uw2 D2 L2 B' Fw' D2 F Uw' Rw Uw' Fw2 D Fw2 D Rw' R2 F2 Uw B2 Uw B' D Fw' L2 D' Uw' L' Rw B2 Rw2 D2 U Rw' U R Uw' F 
3. 39.23 L2 F Uw2 R' Fw' L' B2 R2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 D Fw' D L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' R D' U R' Fw R2 B Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 Rw B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 Uw' Rw R' 
4. 37.43 R F Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U' B2 U2 Uw' L' Rw' D2 B2 Uw' L D' Fw Rw2 L2 F Rw Uw2 B' Rw2 R2 Uw R' F L' Fw' Rw R Fw' B2 F L' D' B Rw' B2 
5. (36.58) R' B2 Fw L2 Rw2 R' D' Fw' B2 Rw2 U2 B L' U R U' B' Fw2 R' U' D' L' U B L' B Rw2 R2 F' B2 R' F2 Uw2 R' U Rw' F2 Rw2 D U'


----------



## Chree (Jul 24, 2015)

Switched to Hoya for 6x6, and after a week doing just a few timed solves a day... First counting sub3! (barely, tho)

3:01.55, (2:59.07), (3:16.46), 3:09.46, 2:59.26

PB Mo3: 3:05.69
PB Ao5: 3:03.42


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 24, 2015)

8.731 3x3 single, stackmatted first ever sub 9 on stackmat and first ever 8 on cam or not


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 8.731 3x3 single, stackmatted first ever sub 9 on stackmat and first ever 8 on cam or not



thats your only 8? and you have a 7.23 wot...what is that pfp! ur old one was better cuz he looked sorta like you


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 25, 2015)

12.06 Avg of 12. PB!! Once I get my hualong today I think I could make this sub 12....
solves/total: 15/15

single
best: 10.76
worst: 16.15

mean of 3
current: 12.13 (σ = 1.15)
best: 11.50 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 5
current: 11.81 (σ = 0.61)
best: 11.34 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 12
current: 12.09 (σ = 0.91)
best: 12.06 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 12.08 (σ = 1.06)
Mean: 12.26

Time List:
11.00, 11.07, 14.08, 11.14, 11.81, 11.55, 11.38, 13.75, 16.15, 12.37, 12.47, 10.76, 13.44, 11.71, 11.26


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> thats your only 8? and you have a 7.23 wot...what is that pfp! ur old one was better cuz he looked sorta like you



It is me lel


----------



## CAL (Jul 25, 2015)

Chree said:


> Switched to Hoya for 6x6, and after a week doing just a few timed solves a day... First counting sub3! (barely, tho)
> 
> 3:01.55, (2:59.07), (3:16.46), 3:09.46, 2:59.26
> 
> ...


Cool 
I do Hoya as well, if you didn't know my sub 3 video^^


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 25, 2015)

*FIRST SUB-20 Ao5!!!*

I got my first sub-20 average of 5 today!!!

Average of 5: 19.46
1-5 - 18.99 (18.58) 19.73 19.66 (19.95)

1. 18.99 F2 D' U B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R U2 F D2 B2 F R D' L D
2. 18.58 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 L2 B' L' D' R D' U L B' L' B' U2
3. 19.73 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U2 B' R' L2 U L2 D' R' D B' U2
4. 19.66 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D F' U2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 L' D2
5. 19.95 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L F2 D' B' L2 D R' F D' U'

I barely scraped by on the last solve, but I still managed to keep all solves sub-20!!! 

Unfortunately, I don't have a video


----------



## NeilH (Jul 25, 2015)

nice dude


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 25, 2015)

(57.38), 57.89, (1:09.94), 1:07.29, 57.60 = 1:00.92
damn
5x5 with regular yau


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 25, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> (57.38), 57.89, (1:09.94), 1:07.29, 57.60 = 1:00.92
> damn
> 5x5 with regular yau



Free slice edge pairing?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Free slice edge pairing?



2 (half) pairs at a time with some set up to imitate the 222 part of 32223 in 4x4


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 25, 2015)

1:30.xx OH PB, 1:29.17 OH PB, 1:23.89 OH PB lol EDIT: 1:07.58 OH PB


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 25, 2015)

A classic sub 10 solve i.e OLL skip and J Perm  9.62
Also a 10.63 single full step. 

Done with a Gans 356. Horribly unstable cube as far as I have tested it. But also incredibly fast. If my turning is accurate, it's awesome.


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 25, 2015)

Finished polishing my first 81 ZBLLS now we can finish the T SET!!!!!! SEE YOU SOON FULL T SET.


----------



## Chree (Jul 25, 2015)

First sub12 Ao5! Amidst what I think is PB Ao12 as well, but not sure:

14.19, 15.65, (19.91), 13.96, 14.14, 12.82, *12.02, (12.47), 11.96, 11.96, (11.89)*, 12.69

Ao5: 11.98
Ao12: 13.18



CAL said:


> Cool
> I do Hoya as well, if you didn't know my sub 3 video^^



I remember that! I even posted in it.


----------



## CAL (Jul 25, 2015)

Chree said:


> I remember that! I even posted in it.



I know [emoji14]
I will film the next 4 Rounds of 6x6 official in the next 2 months. I hope to get sub 2:50 mean...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2015)

PB ao50 for 3x3 (13.57)
Without the corner twist, it would have been 13.48
feat. sub 10 single on an LL skip
Time distribution:
9+: 1
10+: 3
11+: 5
12+: 7
13+: 15
14+: 10
15+: 3
16+: 3
17+: 1
18+: 0
19+: 1
DNF: 1


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-25
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 9.48
worst: 19.03

mean of 3
current: 14.27 (σ = 4.53)
best: 12.06 (σ = 2.37)

avg of 5
current: 12.79 (σ = 1.38)
best: 12.38 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 12
current: 13.23 (σ = 2.12)
best: 13.23 (σ = 2.12)

avg of 50
current: 13.57 (σ = 1.43)
best: 13.57 (σ = 1.43)

Average: 13.57 (σ = 1.43)
Mean: 13.53

Time List:
1. 14.02 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D B2 D L2 R2 D B' R' 
2. 13.14 B2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 D' L2 B' F' U R' F2 U' R2 B' 
3. 13.18 B2 D L2 B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L B F2 D L' R U' L U' F 
4. 13.70 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 D' B R' F D2 F D' F' U B 
5. 10.09[PLL skip (U2)] R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D U B' U R' D2 L' D2 R2 D' B R 
6. 15.47 R D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 F' U' B2 R2 U B L' D' 
7. 16.23 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U R' F' U' F2 L D2 F' D' F' L' 
8. 13.32 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U R' U' B D B' D2 B2 L' B U 
9. 12.67 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' U L' R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R' 
10. 12.42 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 R F2 R F2 U B' R2 B R F L2 R D' 
11. 14.29 F2 R B' U' L D' L U' B' R L' F2 L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 B2 R' 
12. 14.43 D' B' U R2 U' R' F' L R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U' D2 L2 B2 
13. 13.69 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R B2 F' L' D F2 L U B U' 
14. 10.29 L D B2 R' U2 F2 B' L' U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' D' F2 R2 U2 R 
15. 15.21 U2 D2 R B D F L' F2 R F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 D B' 
16. 13.04 D2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 D U2 L' D2 L2 B U B2 D2 F2 L' F 
17. 13.58 B L2 U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' L U2 F R2 U' R2 B' U R U' 
18. 13.91 L2 U' F B' D2 L F' L U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 
19. 14.47 F2 R B' R L2 B2 D F' U' F U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B U2 L2 
20. 14.66 L2 F2 U L2 U R2 B2 D U' B2 L2 F U' B L' F2 U R D' F' U' 
21. 11.35 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 U R F' D2 F D L2 U F' U R 
22. 13.94 U2 L2 U F D' F2 R U' L U2 F U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B2 
23. DNF(12.82)[Corner Twist] F L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F U2 L' U F2 D2 U' B F2 L' U' B2 
24. 12.34 B2 L2 D U B2 L2 D R2 D R2 U2 R U2 B R2 B2 F2 D F D' R' 
25. 13.70 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R D' F' R2 U2 R' B' L2 R' D2 U' 
26. 11.02 F2 U2 F D' L U' B2 U' F' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 
27. 16.26 B U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 B' U2 L2 U' R' B D2 B' L D2 L2 F' U' 
28. 12.30 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' D F D L2 D2 R' F U2 R' 
29. 15.31 L D2 R2 B' F' R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 D' L2 F2 U' L' R' U R U2 
30. 12.79 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U F U2 L' U R' B U' F2 D' F 
31. 14.55 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F' R D2 U B2 R F' D2 R U 
32. 13.78 R' U2 F' R' L U2 F' U2 R U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 
33. 11.40 R2 B2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R' F' U L2 D' L D B R2 F2 
34. 14.44 B' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D F2 U' B' U L U L R F2 U' 
35. 12.68 L2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' F' R D2 F D' F2 D2 U' R2 F 
36. 13.30 R2 B2 U2 R2 D U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 R' B F2 R' D F' L2 D2 F U' 
37. 16.62 F2 B' D L2 D B' D' L' U2 R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 D' L2 U2 B 
38. 14.65 R' B L2 B' F' D2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 L B F R U' L2 D' B2 R' 
39. 11.23 U F' D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 F U2 F2 D' L D F' R' U2 F2 R D 
40. 13.67 L R2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D U2 B U B2 U2 F U' B' L 
41. 14.92 B2 L2 U2 L U' D' L' U2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2 D' 
42. 17.38 U2 F L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R F' U B' F' D2 R' F' 
43. 9.48[LL skip (U2)] U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' D' F' L F' D2 F' U R F' 
44. 12.56 F L U2 B2 U F L2 U2 D' F D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 B2 U2 
45. 14.13 L' F' L2 D R' D F' U' D' R F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F' 
46. 11.21 B' D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R B F2 U' F2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
47. 13.37 B D' B2 R2 F' B2 U' B2 R U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U L2 
48. 19.03 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L' F2 D' F2 U R' B2 F' U2 L 
49. 10.00 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 D' U2 F2 R B L' B' F L U R2 F U 
50. 13.79 R' B2 D L2 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B R' F2 U' L D' F2 U B


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 25, 2015)

pb single and avg5 and teh 34 was an LL skip 

Average of 5: 38.99
1. 42.54 F' B2 D' U2 L D2 R' L' Rw2 B2 Uw F' Fw' R' F' Rw2 Uw' D Rw U2 R' D2 U' Rw D L2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 D B R2 U' Uw R' D U B2 Uw2 
2. 34.28 R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L' Fw Uw2 F' U' L' R' Uw2 F2 U L' F B2 U' D R2 F' Uw2 Fw' B2 U2 Rw' Fw' U' Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw B2 L' Fw R' L D2 F2 Rw 
3. (43.52) L Uw Fw D R' U' L Uw' D2 R' B2 L' D Fw L Fw D2 B2 R' F2 D Rw' Uw B' F R L' B2 U' F Uw' Fw Uw' B' Fw U2 D Uw Rw2 D2 
4. (33.26) Rw' L U' B Rw2 R' B U2 Fw Uw2 B' D2 F' Fw2 Uw R2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 U F' Rw' D' L' F' U' Uw Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' F2 U Uw2 L Uw D2 F2 
5. 40.15 Rw D2 F' D' Rw' F2 U2 F2 D R' Uw' L2 D Fw2 Rw' L2 Uw B L Rw2 B D2 Rw B' F Uw F U Rw' Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 R' Fw' R2 Uw' B D' F2


----------



## nalralz (Jul 25, 2015)

7.51 PB single!!!!! It was an accidental x-cross and then the last 2 pairs were easy inserts that gave me an OLL skip into a u-perm! Everything good that could have happened, happened in that solve. (except for a LL skip would have made it a 6.26)


----------



## nalralz (Jul 25, 2015)

PB average of 5 and could have been 12.72 without the +2 at the beginning...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-25
avg of 5: 12.89

Time List:
1. 12.66+ U' L' D2 F R2 B U2 R F B2 R2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 
2. (12.19) U2 L2 B' L2 U D2 L F R B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U R2 F' 
3. 13.37 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R B L F D U2 F' U2 R' D 
4. (13.58) R U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U B U2 L U' L F' R F' U' 
5. 12.65 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 L' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F R' F L' B' F'


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 25, 2015)

4 sub-3's on pyra so far.
2.050, 2.051  I think I have two more, but can't find them anywhere.
Just got a 1.901(pb) and a 2.934(counting)! The Ao5 was 5.061 though.

7/26/15


----------



## Cale S (Jul 25, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.64 skewb avg50



Average of 50: 3.64
1. 3.47 U B' U' B' U' L U' R
2. 3.17 B L U L R B' R B'
3. 2.86 R B' R' B L' R L R' B'
4. 4.19 L' U' B' L B' R B L' U
5. 3.21 B L B R' B L B U R'
6. 3.69 B R' L' R B' L B' L' U
7. 3.76 B R L' R U' L U L'
8. 3.75 U B R U' B U' B R L
9. 3.57 U L R' U' B R' L B U
10. 4.10 R U' B L' B R U' L' U
11. 3.44 L' R U' R' B' L' R L
12. 3.99 U' B' R' L' R L B' U
13. 3.87 L U B U' R B' U' L' B' U'
14. 3.83 L' B' U' B' U R' B' L'
15. 2.89 B' U' B L B' L U B L'
16. (5.89) U' B U' R' U' L' B R U
17. 2.98 L U' R' U B' L' B R' L
18. 3.16 U' L' R U' B' L R' U B
19. 3.45 R' U' L B U' L R B U'
20. 4.43 R' U B U R L R' B' L'
21. 4.07 B' U R' L U B' R B
22. 2.94 U' R L' R' L' R' B L' U'
23. 3.72 R B' L' B L' U R' U L
24. 3.08 L B' U B' L U' B' R'
25. 4.68 U' L' U' R' U L U' L R'
26. 3.68 R' U' R U L' B' L' B' U'
27. 3.57 R U' R L' B' L R' U'
28. 2.98 R' B L R L R' L' B
29. 3.66 R L B U B L B' U'
30. 2.57 B R U' L R L' U' B
31. 4.83 U R' U R' U L' B U R
32. (2.42) B R' B U' L U' B' L'
33. (2.26) B R' L' U R' L R B U'
34. 4.65 R' B' L R' L U' L U'
35. 4.88 L B U' B' U' R' B R' U'
36. (5.18) L' U' B' U' B' R L R
37. 3.35 U' L' U' B' U' R L R U'
38. 3.26 U L B' L U' R' U R' U'
39. 5.06 L' R L U R' B' L' B' R'
40. (5.45) B L R' B R' L B' L'
41. 2.83 U' L R' L R U' L' U
42. 3.74 B U' R' U' B U' L' U' L'
43. 4.32 L' U' L' U L' R U L
44. (2.10) U' B R' L U L' U' B'
45. 2.92 B L' B' L U L B U B'
46. 2.70 B R B' L U' L B U'
47. 4.45 B U B R' B' U L' R U
48. 3.69 R B U B U' L U B
49. 3.78 U' R L U R' U R L
50. 3.01 L R B' L' B' R' B' R'





Spoiler: 3.76 avg100



Average of 100: 3.76
1. 2.60 R U' L' U B L U B
2. 3.62 U' B L' U' R B' R' B' L' U'
3. 3.88 L' R B U' B R' U' B'
4. (6.78) U L' B U' R L R U
5. 4.04 L' R L R' B' U' L' B' R
6. 2.96 L U R' L R' U L R' U'
7. 4.01 B' U R' U' L' U' R' B
8. 3.78 R U' L' U' L' B R U' R
9. 2.68 U L' R' U' L' U L B
10. 5.46 U' L' U R U' R U' L R
11. 3.97 R B R' B' L' B L' U R'
12. 3.47 U B' U' B' U' L U' R
13. 3.17 B L U L R B' R B'
14. 2.86 R B' R' B L' R L R' B'
15. 4.19 L' U' B' L B' R B L' U
16. 3.21 B L B R' B L B U R'
17. 3.69 B R' L' R B' L B' L' U
18. 3.76 B R L' R U' L U L'
19. 3.75 U B R U' B U' B R L
20. 3.57 U L R' U' B R' L B U
21. 4.10 R U' B L' B R U' L' U
22. 3.44 L' R U' R' B' L' R L
23. 3.99 U' B' R' L' R L B' U
24. 3.87 L U B U' R B' U' L' B' U'
25. 3.83 L' B' U' B' U R' B' L'
26. 2.89 B' U' B L B' L U B L'
27. 5.89 U' B U' R' U' L' B R U
28. 2.98 L U' R' U B' L' B R' L
29. 3.16 U' L' R U' B' L R' U B
30. 3.45 R' U' L B U' L R B U'
31. 4.43 R' U B U R L R' B' L'
32. 4.07 B' U R' L U B' R B
33. 2.94 U' R L' R' L' R' B L' U'
34. 3.72 R B' L' B L' U R' U L
35. 3.08 L B' U B' L U' B' R'
36. 4.68 U' L' U' R' U L U' L R'
37. 3.68 R' U' R U L' B' L' B' U'
38. 3.57 R U' R L' B' L R' U'
39. 2.98 R' B L R L R' L' B
40. 3.66 R L B U B L B' U'
41. 2.57 B R U' L R L' U' B
42. 4.83 U R' U R' U L' B U R
43. 2.42 B R' B U' L U' B' L'
44. (2.26) B R' L' U R' L R B U'
45. 4.65 R' B' L R' L U' L U'
46. 4.88 L B U' B' U' R' B R' U'
47. 5.18 L' U' B' U' B' R L R
48. 3.35 U' L' U' B' U' R L R U'
49. 3.26 U L B' L U' R' U R' U'
50. 5.06 L' R L U R' B' L' B' R'
51. 5.45 B L R' B R' L B' L'
52. 2.83 U' L R' L R U' L' U
53. 3.74 B U' R' U' B U' L' U' L'
54. 4.32 L' U' L' U L' R U L
55. (2.10) U' B R' L U L' U' B'
56. 2.92 B L' B' L U L B U B'
57. 2.70 B R B' L U' L B U'
58. 4.45 B U B R' B' U L' R U
59. 3.69 R B U B U' L U B
60. 3.78 U' R L U R' U R L
61. 3.01 L R B' L' B' R' B' R'
62. 4.04 R' U B L' U B R B R'
63. 3.84 L' R L R L' U R' U' B'
64. 3.27 L' B R' B' U B U' B' L'
65. 3.68 B' U' R B' L R' B' R
66. 4.71 B' R L R' L' U R' B' R
67. 4.49 U' R L U' B' R U' L U'
68. 5.28 R B R' L' U' R U' R'
69. 3.60 B U' L' R U L R' U' R'
70. 6.02 U' B' R L R U' L R' U
71. 3.02 U' L R' U' R U' R' L
72. 3.61 R B' U L B' L' R' L' R'
73. 2.79 U' L' R U L' R' L' R' L
74. 4.77 R B R' L R' U L' B' L'
75. 4.37 U' R U' R' L' R' B R'
76. (6.82) L B U' B' R L B' L' U'
77. 4.61 U' R' L' U L U' L' B
78. (6.80) L' U B' R' B U' R' L
79. 3.58 U L' R L R L B' U B' R'
80. 4.15 U B' L U B R' B L'
81. (2.17) L R' B U' B U R B'
82. (2.30) U' B L' R B U' B' R
83. 4.05 R' L' R U' B' L R L U'
84. 3.05 L' B R' L' B' U' L' U R'
85. 3.02 R' U R' U R' U R' U L'
86. 4.47 L' R L R B L' R' U R'
87. 3.60 B' U B' R' L U L' B U
88. (2.02) R' U' B L' U R' B' R' L'
89. 3.86 B' U' L' R' L' R' B' L R
90. 3.29 R' L U' B' R B L' R L'
91. 2.98 U' L U' R' B' U R L'
92. 3.46 B U' L' R' U' B' L' R
93. (6.20) L B' U B' R' U R L R'
94. (1:34.60) U' R B R' B' U B L R'
95. 3.35 L' B L' U' B L' R' U
96. 3.21 L' B' R' L' U' R B' R' B'
97. 2.84 U' B' R' B U L' U L' R'
98. 3.68 L U L R L B U R'
99. 4.76 L' B L' R L U R B' L'
100. 2.96 B' L U R' U' L' R L U


decided to use my other skewb and listen to music during solves


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 25, 2015)

9.89 full step. Getting quite a lot of sub 10s lately. I'm starting to love the Gans 356 and I've gotten better at controlling it.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-25
avg of 5: 3.23
Time List:
(3.88), 2.87, (2.62), 3.39, 3.45
first five pyraminx solves in a week lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2015)

12.471 OH AO5, second best.

13.034 AO12


----------



## Carbon (Jul 26, 2015)

First of all, dayan pyra is underrated.
I got a 2:53 6x6 pb single and 4::01 7x7 single y no sub 4


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 26, 2015)

ao5: 11.90
ao12: 12.39
ao50: 13.18
ao100: 13.39

Also 10.40 single which is my second best fullstep single ever. I got that and a 10.64 in the same ao5, so sub-12 Soon, I'll have to stop procrastinating and go and learn OLL. At present it's 28/57


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 26, 2015)

4x4: 
45 of 5 and 47 of 12 with edges on E-Slice... I'm switching from M to E on 4x4


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jul 26, 2015)

PB 14.96 Sub 15 ao5 on 3x3, Sub 18 ao 12 and sub 19 ao100


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2015)

25. 7.80 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L D B' R2 U' B' U B2 F' U2
26. 13.93 U F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U R D L2 F R' L F' L' D' B2 U2
27. 10.50 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B R' D L2 D' L F' L B L U2
28. 9.39 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D B' D' L' B' R2 D2 F R L' F U
29. 11.65 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F L' B' R2 B' R F' L D B2 U

10.51 

Good Ao5, but very annoying to not get PB.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 26, 2015)

Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque 6.82 SAR not even sub-mitch


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 26, 2015)

All CMLLs sub 1


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 26, 2015)

Lolwat:
1:10.00 Mastermorphix LL skip haha. Should have been 1:07 but I forgot that the Stackmat was still running because I usually don't speedcube twisty puzzles 
Was just playing around with some older puzzles


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 26, 2015)

Okay so 4x4 avg5 with a missing center piece for entire average. 

Average of 5: 39.66
1. (52.63) Fw' F' Rw' U2 B F D Rw' R Uw' D2 R2 Fw2 U2 Uw R2 U2 Rw' L' Uw' U Fw' R B U' Rw U2 Rw' L D2 Rw Uw' F' Fw R2 B' U Uw2 Rw' R' 
2. 42.51 F2 U' Rw' Uw2 U' Fw' R' D2 U L2 Rw F D2 R' Rw' Fw Rw' U' B2 Rw' Uw' F D U Fw2 F' R' L B' Uw2 Fw R Rw B2 U' R' F' Uw' F Fw' 
3. (35.31) B' Rw2 U' Fw F' U' B D' U2 F' Rw Uw U2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw' U' D' F2 Uw2 Rw' D Fw2 L2 Fw R2 D2 R' L' D2 Fw' F' Uw' Fw2 R2 Rw Fw' U D2 
4. 38.88 B' Fw' R2 F L F2 R U B F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R B2 L Rw2 F' Uw2 D Rw L' U2 Uw2 D R2 Rw' U' L F2 Fw' R Uw' U2 R' B2 U2 
5. 37.60 L2 R' Fw' D B2 Rw' B2 Fw L2 R' Rw' D2 Fw F Rw' U R F2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw F' D U2 Uw2 R B Uw' D2 Fw Uw' B Rw2 L2 U2 D' L D Uw2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2015)

57.39 feet single and 1:32.82 avg5 (1:31.48, 1:58.16, 1:54.27, 57.39, 1:12.69)
previous pb single was 1:22 lolwut



Spoiler



B R2 B D2 F L2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' D R' U2 F' D R' U'

U2 F' U' L U' U L2 U' // messed up the 2x2x2
y z2 U R F2 R2 // xxcross
y2 R' U2 R U y' R U R' // third pair
y2 U' R U R' // F2L
y2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // PLL


----------



## mafergut (Jul 26, 2015)

New 3x3 PB single, after so many months (since September) I finally beat my old 12.49.
And this time it is "only" an OLL skip. Easy 3-move cross + 1st pair planned in inspection, a second free pair in the middle of F2L, OLL skip and U-perm, so good chance of getting a very good time.

24. 12.27 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 L D' B D2 F R' U L2 F R' B

Reconstruction:
x2 y // Inspection
L u' R' // Cross
L' U L U2 y' R U R' // F2L #1
U y' R U R' L U L' // F2L #2
y U2 L' U L // F2L #3
y' U L' U L y' U R U' R' // F2L #4 + OLL skip
U2 y U-perm // PLL


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Not too long after getting my first sub-20 ao100, now I have a 18.007 ao100, 16.834 ao12, and 15.745 ao5 (see signature for all pb's)


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> All CMLLs sub 1



video pls


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 26, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> video pls



i'll record tmr.


----------



## cashis (Jul 26, 2015)

lol 4x4 pb single 
(45.98) L' Rw R D2 Uw2 Rw D U R2 D B' Uw2 U Fw Uw2 R2 Rw L U2 F' Rw2 U R2 D' Rw' F' L' B2 D2 L2 Fw R' Fw U' Uw' B' R Rw' Fw2 Uw 
green center solved


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just got a sub-wr pyra solve: 1.334  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MM99 (Jul 27, 2015)

Broke my PB avg of 12, 50 and 100 my old ao100 was 14.03 and I just got a 13.77! Am I considered fast or okay at least now?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 27, 2015)

Pretty good:

10.25, 10.91, 12.12, (9.73), 11.69, 11.44, 10.03, (12.69), 11.50, 10.80, 12.19, 11.82 = *11.28*

Forcing myself to try and lookahead more, and hopefully be more efficient.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 27, 2015)

*PB Post*

Hi guys 
My name is Caleb, I've been cubing since I was nine in 09 I've also got a YouTube that I'll be posting stuff on so yeah come check it out! 

PB's
Puzzle 1/3/5/12/25/50/100/500/1000
3x3 10.733/13.735/15.622/16.656/16.836/17.015/17.299/17.577
3x3OH 30.xx/40/45
2x2 2.59/5/6/yeah i don't do 2x2
4x4 1:30/1:45/1:50/
5x5 3:20/4:15/4:25
Pyra 3.xx/7/10
2x2BLD 1 min/1:30/DNF
PLL: 40+
OLL: ~35
1LL: 100+ (PLL Skips, OLL Skips, Niklas, etc.)


----------



## cashis (Jul 27, 2015)

so I did a few (8) mega solves that I actually timed.
mega is fun as heck.
single was 3:26.
once you have a good order to solve s2l, mega is fun. I can't wait to get more into it.


----------



## qaz (Jul 27, 2015)

square-1

18.58, (15.87), 19.75, 17.56, 16.46, 24.01, (27.07), 22.19, 23.94, 16.78, 17.31, 26.23 = 20.28

1-5 make 17.53 ao5

I failed at rolling and missed out on sub-20 ao12 though


----------



## porkynator (Jul 27, 2015)

OH PB avg5! The 3 counting solves were EPLL skip 

Average of 5: 13.45
1. 13.35 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 F L R2 U B L' F R' B2 L2 F'
2. 13.29 B' L' U' D R' U B U2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2
3. (11.64) R2 F2 B' R' U F B2 U2 R U2 B U2 R2 D2 B D2 F D2 R2
4. (19.31) F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 L' F' R' B' R' D B D2
5. 13.71 F L2 B L2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' D' R2 B U' F2 L B2 R2 U2 

Reconstruction of the 11.64:

Scramble: R2 F2 B' R' U F B2 U2 R U2 B U2 R2 D2 B D2 F D2 R2 

R U' Rw U x U2 L D R //XEOL (8/8)
z U' R' U' R U' R2 U R' U' //Left Block (9/17)
z' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //Finish F2L (8/25)
U2 x' z U2 R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U' //PLL (10/35)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 27, 2015)

a nice 2x2 ao 5 (not pb though)

1. 1.97 F2 R2 F R' F2 R' U F2 U' 

(couldnt reconstruct)

2. 1.96 U F' U R2 U2 F' U' R F2 

x' y2
L U L' U' R' F R //face
U' R' F R F' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //EG1

3. 1.89 R F U' F2 U' R2 F' R U' 

x'
R U' R //layer
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //CLL

4. (2.04) U F2 R2 U F U2 R2 F R 

y' x'
L U2 L' U L //face
U R U R' U R U2 R F2 R2 //anti CLL

5. (1.51) U2 F R' F2 U R F' R F2 U'

(cant reconstruct...misscramble? lol)


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 27, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 103/103
best time: 7.82
worst time: 14.83

current avg5: 11.58 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 9.36 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 11.18 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 10.28 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 10.98 (σ = 1.02)
best avg100: 10.94 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 10.97 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 10.99

7: 1
8: 3
9: 17
10: 33
11: 29
12: 12
13: 6
14: 2


----------



## Chree (Jul 27, 2015)

2nd best 3x3 single ever: 9.00

COLL into PLL skip. My PB single, 8.72, was LL skip, so I'm pretty happy with this


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 27, 2015)

Polish NR, 5.81 3x3 single by Michał Pleskowicz





Previous one, 6.11 done 4 years ago 


Spoiler


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 27, 2015)

9.95 OH Single! First Sub-10 and Sub-11

Reconstruction: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_F_...r_R2_U-_R_U-_R-_U2_R_U-_R_r-_U//OLL_&#2b;_AUF


----------



## y235 (Jul 27, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> 9.95 OH Single! First Sub-10 and Sub-11
> 
> Reconstruction: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_F_...r_R2_U-_R_U-_R-_U2_R_U-_R_r-_U//OLL_&#2b;_AUF



Did you actually do that S' in the solve? How?


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 27, 2015)

y235 said:


> Did you actually do that S' in the solve? How?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEYRXzu0z6U at around 6:55


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 27, 2015)

Average of 12: 10.18
1. 11.09 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 U F2 D2 R' U' F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R D' L2 
2. (6.73) B' R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 F' L2 B U R' D' R B U2 L' R2 B R' F' 
3. 9.50 L F2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 L' D2 B' U B F2 D2 F' D2 L B2 
4. 9.60 R2 L' D' F' D R D F2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U 
5. 10.44 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 F' D2 F2 L B' F' U' 
6. 9.85 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B' U2 L D B2 U' R' D2 B 
7. 10.92 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 L F2 R B L2 D F' L2 R' U' 
8. (12.42) R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L B L2 U' F2 L' D' B2 F D' 
9. 9.83 B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 R D F R F' U2 R F' U2 R2 
10. 9.91 R D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B D U' L F R B2 D B2 D 
11. 10.67 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 L2 R2 F U' B R B' F2 D' R2 U B 
12. 9.95 U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B' F' D R B2 R D' R2 D2 U2 F


----------



## y235 (Jul 27, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEYRXzu0z6U at around 6:55



Awesome! GJ


----------



## MM99 (Jul 27, 2015)

13.72 ao100 second sub 14 commend me comrades
Oh and also first sub 13 ao12 with a 12.91


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 28, 2015)

2x2 OH UWRs 

*3.142 avg5*
3.968 avg12
4.858 avg50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-27
avg of 50: 4.858

Time List:
1. 5.998 R' U R' U F' R' U F2 R 
2. 3.807 F' U2 F R' U R' U' R U' 
3. 5.068 F U' F2 U F' R U2 F' R' U' 
4. (2.568) F R U F' R F' U F R' 
5. (8.752) R2 F2 U R2 U R U2 F2 U' 
6. 7.181 R' F U2 F U2 F' R U' R 
7. 4.445 R' U F U2 R' F R U2 R 
8. 4.809 U' R' F2 U2 F' R U' F' U' 
9. 4.976 F U F2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 
10. (7.397) U' F R2 F U' R F2 U' R' U2 
11. 4.067 R2 F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U F' 
12. (DNF(5.833)[touched with okra mano]) U F' R2 F' U R F U2 F 
13. 5.320 U2 R U F2 R' U R' U F2 U' 
14. 6.624 F R2 F' R U F U2 F U2 
15. 6.543 U' F' R2 U' F R2 U R2 U 
16. 5.766 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F R U2 F' 
17. 2.642 F' R U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U 
18. 3.556 U' R F' R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' 
19. 4.234 R2 U' R U R' U' F' R' U' 
20. 2.664 R' F2 R U' R F2 U F' U' 
21. 5.041 R U' F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U2 
22. 6.569 R U F R' F U' F2 U R2 U' 
23. 4.986 R' U' F2 R F2 R' U R U 
24. 6.211 R2 U' R' F R2 U F2 R' U2 
*25. (2.211) R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' 
26. (2.435) U R U2 R F R' U2 R2 U' 
27. 4.446 U' F R F2 U' R' F R U2 
28. 3.468 F R2 F' U R U2 F2 R2 F' **
29. 3.522 R U' R F' U F' R2 F' U' *
30. 4.202 F R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U R' U' 
31. 3.927 R2 F2 U F' R2 F U2 R F U' 
32. 5.931 R2 F R F U2 F R2 U2 F 
33. 7.384 F U' F U2 R' F U2 F U' R 
34. 5.360 F' U2 F R F2 U' F' U' R2 
35. 3.912 U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 U' F' R' 
36. 3.994 U2 F2 U2 F R' U2 R F2 R2 
37. 6.517 F' R U R' U2 R2 U' F R' 
38. 6.988 U' F U' F2 U R' U2 F R 
39. 3.916 F2 R' F2 U R' U' R U' F 
40. 4.612 F2 U R' F' R' U' R2 U R' U' 
41. 5.022 U F2 R U F R' F' R' U' 
42. 5.098 F2 U2 R' U R2 U F2 U' R' 
43. 5.979 F2 U' R' U2 F U' F' R' U' 
44. 5.014 F U F2 R2 U' R2 F U R' 
45. 3.461 U2 R' U2 F R U R' U F' U' 
46. 4.239 U F' R' F U R2 F' R' U 
47. 3.797 U' R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U' R2 
48. 4.008 U' R F' U F2 U R F2 U' 
49. 3.635 U F U2 F' R' U2 R F' R2 
50. 4.814 R' F2 U' F R2 F' U2 R U2



Also, Patrick and I broke all the TeamBLD UWRs except single again earlier today, but I don't have the times until he comes back. Here are estimates from what I remember:

low-mid 10 avg5
11.2x avg12
low 13 avg50
high 13 avg100

I will make a separate post of the exact times with the times/scrambles later.

E: Rolled 2x2 OH to UWR 4.688 avg50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-27
avg of 50: 4.688

Time List:
1. (2.642) F' R U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U 
2. 3.556 U' R F' R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' 
3. 4.234 R2 U' R U R' U' F' R' U' 
4. 2.664 R' F2 R U' R F2 U F' U' 
5. 5.041 R U' F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U2 
6. 6.569 R U F R' F U' F2 U R2 U' 
7. 4.986 R' U' F2 R F2 R' U R U 
8. 6.211 R2 U' R' F R2 U F2 R' U2 
9. (2.211) R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' 
10. (2.435) U R U2 R F R' U2 R2 U' 
11. 4.446 U' F R F2 U' R' F R U2 
12. 3.468 F R2 F' U R U2 F2 R2 F' 
13. 3.522 R U' R F' U F' R2 F' U' 
14. 4.202 F R F2 R2 U2 F' R' U R' U' 
15. 3.927 R2 F2 U F' R2 F U2 R F U' 
16. 5.931 R2 F R F U2 F R2 U2 F 
17. 7.384 F U' F U2 R' F U2 F U' R 
18. 5.360 F' U2 F R F2 U' F' U' R2 
19. 3.912 U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 U' F' R' 
20. 3.994 U2 F2 U2 F R' U2 R F2 R2 
21. 6.517 F' R U R' U2 R2 U' F R' 
22. 6.988 U' F U' F2 U R' U2 F R 
23. 3.916 F2 R' F2 U R' U' R U' F 
24. 4.612 F2 U R' F' R' U' R2 U R' U' 
25. 5.022 U F2 R U F R' F' R' U' 
26. 5.098 F2 U2 R' U R2 U F2 U' R' 
27. 5.979 F2 U' R' U2 F U' F' R' U' 
28. 5.014 F U F2 R2 U' R2 F U R' 
29. 3.461 U2 R' U2 F R U R' U F' U' 
30. 4.239 U F' R' F U R2 F' R' U 
31. 3.797 U' R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U' R2 
32. 4.008 U' R F' U F2 U R F2 U' 
33. 3.635 U F U2 F' R' U2 R F' R2 
34. 4.814 R' F2 U' F R2 F' U2 R U2 
35. (14.207) F2 U R' U F2 R2 F' R U' 
36. (10.185) F2 R2 U' R F R2 U' R2 U2 
37. (9.560) F U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F R' U 
38. 4.214 U R2 F2 U' R F' U' R2 U 
39. 4.522 U F U' F' R2 U' F' U R' 
40. 4.380 R F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' 
41. 5.865 R F' U F' R2 U R2 U' R 
42. 4.237 U R' U2 R' F' U' F R2 U' 
43. 3.713 F R U F U' F2 U F2 U' 
44. 7.521 F2 R2 F' U' R U F' U F' 
45. 4.687 U R' F2 U' F2 U' R U2 F' 
46. 5.843 R F2 U' R' U F2 U R U2 
47. 5.033 R' U' F' U F U' F' R F2 U2 
48. 2.948 F2 R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R' F2 
49. 4.015 U2 F2 U R' U F2 R' F' R2 
50. 2.806 U R' U' F R' U2 R F2 R U'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 28, 2015)

7.08 pb single
41 stm blocks done at 18 stm and 5.76 stm, too lazy to write the reconstruction because I already wrote it on paper, so ask and I'll have some incentive to rewrite it out...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 7.08 pb single
> 41 stm blocks done at 18 stm and 5.76 *TPS*, too lazy to write the reconstruction because I already wrote it on paper, so ask and I'll have some incentive to rewrite it out...



FTFY

type it up!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 28, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Polish NR, 5.81 3x3 single by Michał Pleskowicz
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDC_TDEw5LU
> 
> Previous one, 6.11 done 4 years ago
> ...



Nice! I like the way everybody knew it was good from his reaction but didn't realize how good until they fixed the display


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 28, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> 2 (half) pairs at a time with some set up to imitate the 222 part of 32223 in 4x4



Er wat... Can you please explain more in detail? Do you ever build 2 triplets and move them to the back then do chain pairing with the remaining edges?


----------



## Torch (Jul 28, 2015)

12.35 ao100

Times: 


Spoiler



12.17, 13.44, 10.70, 11.02, 12.61, 12.36, 13.27, 11.86, 14.28, (9.14), 11.66, 11.64, 11.65, 11.45, 11.50, 10.97, 12.73, 14.42, 11.38, 12.18, 14.37, 13.57, 13.42, 14.11, 12.31, 11.47, 12.92, (14.47), 11.72, 11.36, 14.25, 13.77, 10.97, 13.63, 11.89, 12.56, 12.52, (14.87), 11.74, 11.01, (8.47), 11.12, 12.64, 12.13, 12.99, 10.96, 11.74, 11.60, 13.75, 11.90, 12.22, 11.42, 10.98, 10.76, 13.89, 11.06, (9.04), 11.79, 10.81, 13.47, 14.04, 13.68, 11.84, 14.32, (9.68), 11.60, 13.55, (16.25), 11.31, 12.09, 12.21, 10.98, 14.01, 11.68, (14.98), 12.50, 13.80, 12.75, 12.07, 13.13, 12.68, 12.09, (10.33), 11.64, 11.08, 13.58, 11.01, 13.69, 12.75, 13.61, 14.38, 11.42, 12.79, (15.06), 11.43, 11.67, 13.17, 12.05, 12.02, 10.35



Sub-12 is right around the corner!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 28, 2015)

51.86 feet single wut

U2 F L2 D2 F L2 B L2 B2 D2 F R' D' F D2 R B' R' 

y R' D L' F2 // 2x2x2
x2 R F // finish xcross
y D R U2 R' D' // second F2L pair
y2 U' R U' R' U R U R' // third F2L pair
y R U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2L
y' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U' // LL

37 moves


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 28, 2015)

Yesterday I sat down to practice 3x3 and the first solve was a 13.85 fullstep...I finished an ao50 and that was still the best solve of the average. Definitely my best cold solve ever


----------



## y235 (Jul 28, 2015)

Two sub-30 OH and 32 Ao5, yay! I haven't done OH in a while.


Spoiler: Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-28
solves/total: 20/20

single
best: 29.649
worst: 46.699

mean of 3
current: 35.592 (σ = 2.81)
best: 32.858 (σ = 2.52)

avg of 5
current: 36.084 (σ = 1.63)
best: 32.890 (σ = 2.99)

avg of 12
current: 37.211 (σ = 3.51)
best: 35.015 (σ = 3.59)

Average: 35.796 (σ = 3.58)
Mean: 36.034

Time List:
1. 37.622 F2 B' U' B' D' L' F' U F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 U 
2. 30.957 D R B' D R' U2 D' F' R D2 F2 D' R2 U D L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 
3. 31.903 R F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L D' B' L R' F D' B' U 
4. 35.713 U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B L2 U' B' L F L2 R F' D 
5. 37.351 B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F U' R U B F D R U2 
6. 35.852 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U B R D2 R F' D L' U' B' U 
7. 29.871 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D F' R' U F2 L R U' B' L 
8. 32.948 U2 B R2 D' L D F R' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 R 
9. 41.652 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 L' U' L2 U2 F D2 F L D' L 
10. 29.649 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D' R' D L' B2 U' B2 F' L2 D2 U' 
11. 36.284 R B' L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L B2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 F' B2 L2 
12. 42.372 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D F2 B L2 D B' F2 D R' B L' F2 
13. 46.699 R2 F' R2 L F U' R D' F R' U2 D2 L' D2 R' L' U2 F2 B2 D2 
14. 31.968 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D R' B2 F' D' B L D2 F2 L R 
15. 39.962 U' R2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F L' B' D' R' U2 R2 U' L2 
16. 37.963 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 B' L F2 R' F' U B' D B2 U2 
17. 35.135 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' D' L2 D F U' L' D R U2 
18. 35.153 D2 F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B U' R F' U L R' B' F2 
19. 33.032 F' U R' U' L2 F D2 B U D2 R2 D B2 U F2 D2 B2 U' B' 
20. 38.592 R D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 B R F U' B' F L R2 D2


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 28, 2015)

57.66, 1:05.63, 57.88, (1:14.02), (52.18) = 1:00.39
loldamnit, so close to sub 1
I get really inconsistent times with yau, wish my global average is this good, or at least close


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2015)

wtf!? fullstep waatt

5.75 R B' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U' F2 U L' U B' D2 B

x2 y D' L' R' D2 R' //X-cross
L' U L R' U R //2nd pair
y' U2 R U' R' //3rd pair
R' U2 R U R' U' R //4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 //PLL

3rd sub 6 lol

Edit: WAT ANOTHER ONE IN THE SAME SESSION

5.86 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F' R F' U' L2 D' B R' U



Spoiler



z2 D R F D
U L' U' L
y U' R U' R' U R U R'
U' L' U L U' y' L U' L'
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 r U R' U R U2 r U

F2L was quite inefficient lol



PLL skip, but still WTF

Edit 2: 9.95 avg50, first sub 10! 10.25 avg100 too, 0.02 off PB, it could've been better if I didn't fail the last 15 solves...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 28, 2015)

Watwatwatwat 3.19 skewb ao5 on the forum comp. Apparently it is the best average this year???


----------



## mafergut (Jul 28, 2015)

Bored of so much 3x3 without much improvement, I found a great video tutorial for Ortega by CrazyBadCuber and decided to give it a go.
After a bunch of like 20-30 solves, here's my 1st "PB".

19. 4.87 R F2 U2 R F R' U' R2 U

Reconstruction and thinking process...:

Orange face: U R U' R' (easy peasy, I'll end up with a diag swap down)
OLL: skip (surprise, why didn't I anticipate this?, c'mon man, check the permutation of the 2nd layer, ok, another diag swap, what was the PBL for that?...) 
PBL: R2 F2 R2 (it was the stupidest alg in history but I gripped it wrong!!!)

No wonder it took almost 5 seconds. It was much more thinking than turning 

Now, more seriously, what would be a good average for 2x2 with Ortega for somebody averaging 18-20 at 3x3? Because I rarely got sub-10 but it's my 1st day and handful of solves with Ortega so I guess there's a lot of room for improvement. And yeah, I know this is the Accomplishment thread and not the help thread but I just wanted to post my 1st 2x2 PB, you can ignore the question if it bothers you that it is not posted in the correct thread.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 28, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Bored of so much 3x3 without much improvement, I found a great video tutorial for Ortega by CrazyBadCuber and decided to give it a go.
> After a bunch of like 20-30 solves, here's my 1st "PB".
> 
> 19. 4.87 R F2 U2 R F R' U' R2 U
> ...



In all honesty, I don't think 3x3 speed has any bearing at all on 2x2 speed. If you spam 2x2 practice, you can probably average like 3.5 with Ortega (possibly less, but you might as well go and learn CLL at this speed)


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 28, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Bored of so much 3x3 without much improvement, I found a great video tutorial for Ortega by CrazyBadCuber and decided to give it a go.
> After a bunch of like 20-30 solves, here's my 1st "PB".
> 
> 19. 4.87 R F2 U2 R F R' U' R2 U
> ...



5/6 seconds should be reachable with practise. bear in mind turnspeed is more important in 222 than 333, though!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 28, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-28
avg of 5: 35.15

Time List:
32.94, 34.92, (31.58), (46.06), 37.61

OH (roux ftw)


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 28, 2015)

PB 6.53 B' U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R' B' F2 U L' B L B2 U'

I suck at reconstructing so yeah but I did orange cross, my last layer was F sexy F' Jb perm


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 28, 2015)

Average of 12: 9.97
1. 10.03 F2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U R B2 D2 R' F' L2 B R' B' R' 
2. 10.56 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L' D U2 F L D' R' U' F U' 
3. 9.47 R2 D2 R B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F2 R U' L' R2 U2 B U R' D F' U' 
4. (8.00) U2 R' U2 L F2 R' B2 R U2 F2 L B D U R2 B' L' B2 F2 U R2 
5. 10.28 B2 L F' U2 B2 R2 L U L D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 B 
6. 9.93 R F2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D L F' D U F' R2 U2 
7. 10.28 F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R U2 L F2 R U B' L' D2 R' F L D R2 
8. 8.29 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' F' D' B F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 
9. (10.94) R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U' R' B L' R' D2 U B2 L B' 
10. 10.49 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R D' F D2 U L R2 U B' U' 
11. 10.11 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' U' L B' D' F2 L R D B' U2 B' 
12. 10.22 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F' L B' U' B2 D R U' L B' D' B'


----------



## EMI (Jul 28, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Average of 12: 9.97
> 1. 10.03 F2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U R B2 D2 R' F' L2 B R' B' R'
> 2. 10.56 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L' D U2 F L D' R' U' F U'
> 3. 9.47 R2 D2 R B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F2 R U' L' R2 U2 B U R' D F' U'
> ...



Yeah, there we go!

(I hope this is your first sub 10, if not sorry that I didn't notice lol)


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 28, 2015)

Pretty inefficient solve, but finally with okay tps.

12.665: D' F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 D R' U L B' F2 L2 D U' B' L'

x2 y // inspection
D2 L F R D' // cross
R U R' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L1
y' U R U2 R' U y' U R U' R' // F2L2
y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L3
y2 R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L4
U f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL

6.000 htps, 6.553 etps


----------



## MM99 (Jul 28, 2015)

PB ao5
1. 11.11
2. 13.26
3. (14.81)
4. (9.84)
5. 10.17
The 10.17 shoulda been sub 10 but I locked up my T perm :c


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 28, 2015)

Did a megaminx solve (~1:10 Bj) in front of 70 people  was quite nervous for some reason tho


----------



## Cale S (Jul 28, 2015)

yay 


Spoiler: 3.50 skewb avg50



Average of 50: 3.50
1. 3.28 U' L' U' R' U R L' R B'
2. 2.94 B' R U B L U L R L'
3. 2.73 R L R L' B L B R' L'
4. 3.34 B L' R U B' U' R' B U'
5. 3.10 B R' B R' B' R B U
6. 3.26 B' U L' U L' U L U'
7. 3.64 B U R' U L B U' R B
8. (5.44) U L' R' U L R U L'
9. 2.41 B R B R' L' U L R' L'
10. 3.49 R' U R' B L' R' B L R'
11. 3.50 U' R' U' L B' U' R L'
12. 4.03 R' L U' L R L R' B
13. 3.88 R' B U L R B' L' U'
14. 4.08 R U B' R' B U L U' R'
15. 3.82 B R L' B R' U B' R
16. 4.31 U' L B' R B' U B' L'
17. 3.72 L U L' R U' B' U' B U'
18. 5.00 U L R U B U L U' R'
19. 3.02 L' R B' L B' L' U' L U
20. (2.13) R B L R L' B' U B'
21. 4.17 B' U' B' L' B R L B L'
22. 3.22 U' B R' B' U B' L R' U
23. 3.43 L U L' R' U B R L
24. (5.43) R U R' B L U B L'
25. 2.99 B U' R' U L U R' U R
26. 4.30 U L U' R L' B' R U' B
27. 2.68 L R' L' B L' R L R'
28. 4.01 B' R L R' U' R L U'
29. 2.54 L' R' B R L R' L U R
30. 3.59 U L U' L U L U B
31. 3.62 L U' R L R' B' U' L'
32. 3.44 R L' R L R L R' B' U
33. (5.35) R' U L' B U B L' R' U'
34. (1.63) U L' R U R' B U B' R'
35. 4.04 R' L' U R L' R U' R
36. 3.70 U' L R L' B' L' R' U
37. 4.24 B L' R U' B L R L
38. 2.93 U B' U B U B R' B' L'
39. 3.43 R' L' B' R B L' U L B'
40. 4.59 L' B R B' L R' U R
41. 4.34 L' U' L' U R' L R' B R'
42. 3.78 R' L' B' R B' R' U' L' R
43. (2.13) L B U' B U' L' U' R'
44. 4.02 R' L R' B L' U' L U' L R'
45. 3.49 U L' B R' L U L U
46. 2.48 U' R U B' L' U' R B'
47. 2.33 R B R U' R U' R L' U'
48. 3.48 B' R B' R' U' R' B' L
49. 2.68 U' L' U L B' R' B R
50. 3.14 L B' U' R L' B R' B R'





Spoiler: 3.58 avg100



Average of 100: 3.58
1. 3.45 R L U L B' R U' L' B
2. 3.81 B R' L' B' R B' U' R'
3. 2.83 L' B' R' L R B' R B' L
4. 3.33 R L B R' B L' U R'
5. 3.39 R' L' R B U' L' B R'
6. 4.32 L B' L' B' L R' U' R'
7. 4.68 R U R' U' R U B U
8. 2.70 L B L' U R' L' B L'
9. (2.14) R U L U B R' L' U
10. 3.05 U R L B' L' U' R' U' L
11. 3.13 L B' R' B' R U L R U'
12. 4.19 L U R' B L B L B R
13. (5.86) L R' B' L U' B R L'
14. 3.38 B' R U R L' B R U' L'
15. 3.24 R L U R U' R L' B U'
16. 3.10 R L' B' R' L' R' L' R'
17. (5.47) B' L' B L' R L B L U'
18. 2.94 R B' L B' R L' R U' B'
19. 2.95 R' L' U' B R L' U R
20. 3.68 L' R B L' U' B' R L'
21. 3.88 L B' U B' R' U B U
22. 5.14 U R U' B' U' B' R U
23. 4.35 R' U R L U' B' U R B
24. 4.63 L B U R' U' L' R' B' R'
25. 3.36 R' U R' B L' U' L' B' L'
26. (5.65) U' B U' L U L B' U'
27. 3.44 B U' L R' L' U B' L
28. 3.09 R' L R' B' R B' U' R'
29. 3.74 U' L U' B L U' R L U
30. 2.68 B' L' B U' L' R L' R' L'
31. 2.99 B L R' L R' L' U B' L'
32. 3.35 U' B L' U B' R U R B
33. 3.11 B U B' R U' L R U'
34. 4.21 U R' U R' L' U' B' U'
35. (1.77) U L R U R' B L' B'
36. 3.93 L U' B R B' L' B R'
37. 3.56 L B R B' R U' L' U
38. 3.29 L U B U' B R' U R
39. 2.69 U R' B' R' U' L' R' L' B'
40. 5.21 U B' L' B L U' B' R'
41. 4.30 L R' B' U' B' R' U' B
42. (6.09) U' R B L' R' B' R' U'
43. 3.40 B L U' R U' B' U' R' U'
44. 3.28 U' L' U' R' U R L' R B'
45. 2.94 B' R U B L U L R L'
46. 2.73 R L R L' B L B R' L'
47. 3.34 B L' R U B' U' R' B U'
48. 3.10 B R' B R' B' R B U
49. 3.26 B' U L' U L' U L U'
50. 3.64 B U R' U L B U' R B
51. (5.44) U L' R' U L R U L'
52. 2.41 B R B R' L' U L R' L'
53. 3.49 R' U R' B L' R' B L R'
54. 3.50 U' R' U' L B' U' R L'
55. 4.03 R' L U' L R L R' B
56. 3.88 R' B U L R B' L' U'
57. 4.08 R U B' R' B U L U' R'
58. 3.82 B R L' B R' U B' R
59. 4.31 U' L B' R B' U B' L'
60. 3.72 L U L' R U' B' U' B U'
61. 5.00 U L R U B U L U' R'
62. 3.02 L' R B' L B' L' U' L U
63. (2.13) R B L R L' B' U B'
64. 4.17 B' U' B' L' B R L B L'
65. 3.22 U' B R' B' U B' L R' U
66. 3.43 L U L' R' U B R L
67. 5.43 R U R' B L U B L'
68. 2.99 B U' R' U L U R' U R
69. 4.30 U L U' R L' B' R U' B
70. 2.68 L R' L' B L' R L R'
71. 4.01 B' R L R' U' R L U'
72. 2.54 L' R' B R L R' L U R
73. 3.59 U L U' L U L U B
74. 3.62 L U' R L R' B' U' L'
75. 3.44 R L' R L R L R' B' U
76. 5.35 R' U L' B U B L' R' U'
77. (1.63) U L' R U R' B U B' R'
78. 4.04 R' L' U R L' R U' R
79. 3.70 U' L R L' B' L' R' U
80. 4.24 B L' R U' B L R L
81. 2.93 U B' U B U B R' B' L'
82. 3.43 R' L' B' R B L' U L B'
83. 4.59 L' B R B' L R' U R
84. 4.34 L' U' L' U R' L R' B R'
85. 3.78 R' L' B' R B' R' U' L' R
86. (2.13) L B U' B U' L' U' R'
87. 4.02 R' L R' B L' U' L U' L R'
88. 3.49 U L' B R' L U L U
89. 2.48 U' R U B' L' U' R B'
90. 2.33 R B R U' R U' R L' U'
91. 3.48 B' R B' R' U' R' B' L
92. 2.68 U' L' U L B' R' B R
93. 3.14 L B' U' R L' B R' B R'
94. 3.34 U' R U' L' B' U R U
95. 3.28 B' U' B L' U' L R' U
96. 5.37 R' B' R' L' R' U B U L
97. 3.29 B L B' U R L B' L
98. 3.28 U R' L B L' B L' R U
99. 2.14 U R' B' R' U' B' U L'
100. 3.68 L' U L' R L' B' R' U'





Spoiler: 3.38 avg25



Average of 25: 3.38
1. (2.13) L B U' B U' L' U' R'
2. 4.02 R' L R' B L' U' L U' L R'
3. 3.49 U L' B R' L U L U
4. 2.48 U' R U B' L' U' R B'
5. 2.33 R B R U' R U' R L' U'
6. 3.48 B' R B' R' U' R' B' L
7. 2.68 U' L' U L B' R' B R
8. 3.14 L B' U' R L' B R' B R'
9. 3.34 U' R U' L' B' U R U
10. 3.28 B' U' B L' U' L R' U
11. 5.37 R' B' R' L' R' U B U L
12. 3.29 B L B' U R L B' L
13. 3.28 U R' L B L' B L' R U
14. (2.14) U R' B' R' U' B' U L'
15. 3.68 L' U L' R L' B' R' U'
16. 4.01 R B L' U R L R B' L
17. (5.82) R' L R U' B R' B L' U
18. 2.87 U R' U R U' L B R
19. 3.05 R' L' U B U R' B U'
20. 3.56 B R B R B' U' R U'
21. 3.77 U L' B L' B' L' B U R
22. 3.48 B' R B' U' L' U R B
23. (5.72) B' R' U B' U R' U' L'
24. 3.61 B' L R L R' B U' L' B'
25. 2.73 U' L' R U' L B' R L U'


Nationals is going to be interesting...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2015)

2.973 Skewb AO12, first stackmatted sub 3.


----------



## nalralz (Jul 28, 2015)

Tied my pb average of 5 for 3x3!

Average: 12.89 (σ = 1.18)
Mean: 12.37

Time List:
1. 11.53 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D B' L' F' U' F D2 L' D2 B2 R2 
2. 13.54 U' B' D2 L U' D2 L F D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B' 
3. (9.51) U F' B D' F2 L D2 L F R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 
4. 13.61 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 D R' U' R' B' D' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 
5. (13.65) D2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' U R D R2 D F' L D2 B'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 28, 2015)

1.65 PB ao 5

1. (1.16) U' R' F R U R' F' R' U' 
2. 1.99 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F' U' 
3. 1.33 U R U' R' U2 R U' F' U' 
4. (2.72) R F2 R F' R2 U F2 R' U2 
5. 1.62 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U


----------



## Torch (Jul 28, 2015)

11.11 ao12: 10.33, 11.64, 12.73, 11.09, 10.48, (15.53), 11.09, 11.47, 11.47, 10.90, (9.47), 9.85

Could have been sub-11 without the counting high 12 

12.13 ao100

Times: 


Spoiler



12.09, 13.34, 12.67, 10.58, 11.68, 10.57, 12.94, 11.32, 12.99, 9.96, 13.94, 13.36, 11.76, 11.48, 12.62, 10.99, 13.10, 10.35, 12.40, 12.07, 11.73, 12.41, 12.30, 13.97, 12.88, 14.23, 13.26, 12.69, 12.44, 12.09, 13.06, 11.43, 10.33, 11.64, 12.73, 11.09, 10.48, (15.53), 11.09, 11.47, 11.47, 10.90, (9.47), (9.85), 11.75, 12.15, (17.95), 11.60, 13.60, 11.44, 13.35, 12.40, (8.51), 14.07, (14.82), 9.93, (15.01), 12.29, (9.25), 13.87, 11.69, 9.99, 12.22, 11.98, 11.89, 14.41, 10.24, 11.70, 12.28, 13.48, 12.08, 13.57, 11.53, 13.83, 11.76, 12.03, 10.82, 11.56, 12.52, 12.12, (9.50), 12.77, 11.77, 11.84, 11.64, 14.09, 10.21, 11.20, 12.43, 11.87, 14.76, (20.56), 11.01, 12.88, 10.88, 11.93, 12.10, 13.68, 12.72, 11.82


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

5x5 PB single 3:07.30 and 7x7 PB single 11:19.93!


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 29, 2015)

Cale S said:


> yay
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3.50 skewb avg50
> ...



Not even stackmat bj


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 29, 2015)

EMI said:


> Yeah, there we go!
> 
> (I hope this is your first sub 10, if not sorry that I didn't notice lol)



thank you  and yeah it's my first


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Not even stackmat bj



pls my stackmat is broken 


3.83 avg500


Spoiler



Average of 500: 3.83
1. 3.11 L U R' U R B' L B' U
2. 2.67 R U' R U L R' B' L' B'
3. 2.99 U R B' R' U B R' B' U
4. 3.64 R L' U B U R B U' R'
5. 3.21 R B L' R' B L U' L U
6. 3.86 U R' U R' B L B' R L'
7. 3.99 U L' B R' B' R' U' R' L'
8. 2.80 R' U' R B' R' U' L' B L'
9. (38.57) B' L' R' B R L R' U' L'
10. 3.66 B' R U B' R U R B U'
11. 6.02 U R L' U L B' R L
12. 2.73 L B U L' R' L B U'
13. 3.24 U' R L' U L' R' U' L' R'
14. 4.03 B' U B' U L' U' L' R' U
15. 5.55 U B' L' R' B R B' U' L'
16. (2.38) R U' B' L' U B L' R
17. 2.70 L' B U' R' B R L' R
18. (2.00) B L' B' R B U R U'
19. 2.89 B U' B U' B L U' L
20. 3.67 U' R' U R' L R' B' U B'
21. 4.65 R' B' U' R' L' U R' L' U
22. 4.90 U L U L' B' L B' R
23. 3.80 R' L R' B' L' U' B' R' U'
24. 4.66 R' U L B L' R' L' R
25. 3.45 R L U L B' R U' L' B
26. 3.81 B R' L' B' R B' U' R'
27. 2.83 L' B' R' L R B' R B' L
28. 3.33 R L B R' B L' U R'
29. 3.39 R' L' R B U' L' B R'
30. 4.32 L B' L' B' L R' U' R'
31. 4.68 R U R' U' R U B U
32. 2.70 L B L' U R' L' B L'
33. (2.14) R U L U B R' L' U
34. 3.05 U R L B' L' U' R' U' L
35. 3.13 L B' R' B' R U L R U'
36. 4.19 L U R' B L B L B R
37. 5.86 L R' B' L U' B R L'
38. 3.38 B' R U R L' B R U' L'
39. 3.24 R L U R U' R L' B U'
40. 3.10 R L' B' R' L' R' L' R'
41. 5.47 B' L' B L' R L B L U'
42. 2.94 R B' L B' R L' R U' B'
43. 2.95 R' L' U' B R L' U R
44. 3.68 L' R B L' U' B' R L'
45. 3.88 L B' U B' R' U B U
46. 5.14 U R U' B' U' B' R U
47. 4.35 R' U R L U' B' U R B
48. 4.63 L B U R' U' L' R' B' R'
49. 3.36 R' U R' B L' U' L' B' L'
50. 5.65 U' B U' L U L B' U'
51. 3.44 B U' L R' L' U B' L
52. 3.09 R' L R' B' R B' U' R'
53. 3.74 U' L U' B L U' R L U
54. 2.68 B' L' B U' L' R L' R' L'
55. 2.99 B L R' L R' L' U B' L'
56. 3.35 U' B L' U B' R U R B
57. 3.11 B U B' R U' L R U'
58. 4.21 U R' U R' L' U' B' U'
59. (1.77) U L R U R' B L' B'
60. 3.93 L U' B R B' L' B R'
61. 3.56 L B R B' R U' L' U
62. 3.29 L U B U' B R' U R
63. 2.69 U R' B' R' U' L' R' L' B'
64. 5.21 U B' L' B L U' B' R'
65. 4.30 L R' B' U' B' R' U' B
66. (6.09) U' R B L' R' B' R' U'
67. 3.40 B L U' R U' B' U' R' U'
68. 3.28 U' L' U' R' U R L' R B'
69. 2.94 B' R U B L U L R L'
70. 2.73 R L R L' B L B R' L'
71. 3.34 B L' R U B' U' R' B U'
72. 3.10 B R' B R' B' R B U
73. 3.26 B' U L' U L' U L U'
74. 3.64 B U R' U L B U' R B
75. 5.44 U L' R' U L R U L'
76. 2.41 B R B R' L' U L R' L'
77. 3.49 R' U R' B L' R' B L R'
78. 3.50 U' R' U' L B' U' R L'
79. 4.03 R' L U' L R L R' B
80. 3.88 R' B U L R B' L' U'
81. 4.08 R U B' R' B U L U' R'
82. 3.82 B R L' B R' U B' R
83. 4.31 U' L B' R B' U B' L'
84. 3.72 L U L' R U' B' U' B U'
85. 5.00 U L R U B U L U' R'
86. 3.02 L' R B' L B' L' U' L U
87. (2.13) R B L R L' B' U B'
88. 4.17 B' U' B' L' B R L B L'
89. 3.22 U' B R' B' U B' L R' U
90. 3.43 L U L' R' U B R L
91. 5.43 R U R' B L U B L'
92. 2.99 B U' R' U L U R' U R
93. 4.30 U L U' R L' B' R U' B
94. 2.68 L R' L' B L' R L R'
95. 4.01 B' R L R' U' R L U'
96. 2.54 L' R' B R L R' L U R
97. 3.59 U L U' L U L U B
98. 3.62 L U' R L R' B' U' L'
99. 3.44 R L' R L R L R' B' U
100. 5.35 R' U L' B U B L' R' U'
101. (1.63) U L' R U R' B U B' R'
102. 4.04 R' L' U R L' R U' R
103. 3.70 U' L R L' B' L' R' U
104. 4.24 B L' R U' B L R L
105. 2.93 U B' U B U B R' B' L'
106. 3.43 R' L' B' R B L' U L B'
107. 4.59 L' B R B' L R' U R
108. 4.34 L' U' L' U R' L R' B R'
109. 3.78 R' L' B' R B' R' U' L' R
110. (2.13) L B U' B U' L' U' R'
111. 4.02 R' L R' B L' U' L U' L R'
112. 3.49 U L' B R' L U L U
113. 2.48 U' R U B' L' U' R B'
114. (2.33) R B R U' R U' R L' U'
115. 3.48 B' R B' R' U' R' B' L
116. 2.68 U' L' U L B' R' B R
117. 3.14 L B' U' R L' B R' B R'
118. 3.34 U' R U' L' B' U R U
119. 3.28 B' U' B L' U' L R' U
120. 5.37 R' B' R' L' R' U B U L
121. 3.29 B L B' U R L B' L
122. 3.28 U R' L B L' B L' R U
123. (2.14) U R' B' R' U' B' U L'
124. 3.68 L' U L' R L' B' R' U'
125. 4.01 R B L' U R L R B' L
126. 5.82 R' L R U' B R' B L' U
127. 2.87 U R' U R U' L B R
128. 3.05 R' L' U B U R' B U'
129. 3.56 B R B R B' U' R U'
130. 3.77 U L' B L' B' L' B U R
131. 3.48 B' R B' U' L' U R B
132. 5.72 B' R' U B' U R' U' L'
133. 3.61 B' L R L R' B U' L' B'
134. 2.73 U' L' R U' L B' R L U'
135. 5.34 R B' R L' B R L' B' U'
136. 3.92 U B U L R' U R L' R'
137. 3.92 R' U' B L' R U' L B U
138. 6.01 U R' B' R L' U' R B
139. 4.64 B R' L U' R L R' U
140. 4.45 R' L' R' U' L' B U' B'
141. 3.54 B' L U R' U' R U B L
142. 5.95 R U L U' B' L' U B' U'
143. 3.41 U B' L U R' U B L' R'
144. 3.58 U R L B R U' L' U
145. 4.16 L' B R B' L' U B U' R'
146. 3.20 L' B R' L' R' L R' B' L'
147. 4.74 U B R B' U B R' L R
148. 3.82 B' R U L U' B' R U
149. 5.53 R' L' R' U L B' L' B'
150. 3.23 B L' B L U B' L' R'
151. 3.25 L R L U' B' R L' U'
152. 2.96 R' L R' B' R U R' L' R'
153. 4.39 L B L R' L B U' B L'
154. 3.70 L U' R L' U B L B U
155. 3.26 B' R' L' R' U B R' U R'
156. (7.87) B R U R' L U' B U B
157. 4.44 B' U' R' B' L B L B' U'
158. 4.95 B' U' R B R' U L U' L'
159. 2.52 U R U' L B' R' L U
160. 2.76 L B U B U L R B L
161. 3.11 L' B U L' U' L U' B'
162. 5.03 B' L R L B' R U B L'
163. 3.69 B' U' R B U' R B' R U'
164. 4.54 R B R B' U' R' U L'
165. 2.41 U' L R' U' R L' U B'
166. 3.09 R' B U L' B' U' B' U
167. 5.04 L' R L R' B L' U' B'
168. (7.03) B' L' R B R' U R' B R
169. 3.78 B U B U' B L U' L R
170. 3.19 B' L' R' U B U L B' L'
171. 3.63 B U R B' L U' L B' U'
172. 3.81 R U B' U' B R U B
173. 3.72 L' U L' U' R L U' L
174. (6.23) R' B L U' L' U' L U R'
175. 2.83 R' L U R' L U' B' U
176. 4.47 L' U R L U B' L U' L
177. 3.76 B' L U L' B R B' R' U'
178. 3.47 L B' L' B' U L' R U
179. (2.39) B U' L R U B' L' R
180. 3.56 U' L' U B' L R' U' B'
181. 3.73 R L' U' B U' B' U' L' R'
182. 4.46 B L' U' L R' B U' L' B
183. 4.77 U' L' B L U' R' U' L R'
184. 3.78 U' R U' B U' B R B'
185. 3.89 B' U R U R' L B' L
186. 3.62 R B' L' U' B' R' B' R' U'
187. 3.53 L' R' B' R' L' B' U R U'
188. 3.09 L' B L' B L R L U' L'
189. 3.80 L' B U' L' B L' U' L' U
190. 5.97 U B L' R B R' B' L'
191. 4.52 B' U R' B' L' B L B' R'
192. 3.08 U L' R' U B' L' U' B' R'
193. 3.41 R U B U L' B U R U
194. 2.71 U L B U' L' B' U' R' B
195. 4.16 L' B' U' B' R L' R U' R
196. 4.16 R' U B U' L B' L R' L
197. 4.20 L U B' R' B R' L U
198. 5.60 R' U' B' R L U B U L'
199. 3.56 B U' B R' U R U R'
200. 3.61 R' B' L' R' B R' L' R
201. (DNF(17.82)) B' U B' U L U' L' B' L'
202. (2.27) R' L' B L' R B' R' L'
203. 3.44 U' B' R B' U R' L' U
204. 2.57 R' U R' B' L' B' U R'
205. 3.26 R U B U' R U L' B
206. 3.69 U B L' R' B L' U' L'
207. 3.83 U B U B R L' B L
208. 3.49 R B L' R' L B L R
209. 3.47 B U B' R' B' U L' U
210. 3.97 B' R B' R' L' U' L U R'
211. 5.69 U R' L U' R' L B R' B'
212. 3.55 R L B' R L B L B R
213. 5.34 L' R' L U' L U' R' B
214. 4.21 R' B' L U L R' U' R' L'
215. 4.32 L' U B L' R U' B' U L'
216. 3.82 U' L' R B' L' U' B' U'
217. 5.61 U' L U B' L' U' B' U'
218. 2.50 R' U B' R' B L R L' B'
219. 2.84 B L' B U' R' L R' U'
220. 3.06 L' R L' B R U' L' U
221. 4.50 B U B L R' B R' B
222. 5.03 R' U R B R U' B' L'
223. 3.43 L' B U R' U B' U' B' U'
224. 3.18 L R B' U' L' R' L U'
225. 3.02 U L' B R' U' B' L U' R
226. (2.37) U R L U B R' B L' U
227. (8.58) L U R L B' L U R U'
228. (6.93) U R' L' R L U R B'
229. 4.03 B' L' B' R U' B' R' U R' L'
230. 3.07 L' U' R U' L' R' L' B'
231. 4.36 U B' U' L U' R B' L U
232. 3.12 L U' L' B R' U' B R' U
233. 3.99 B' U B' U L R' U' R' U' R'
234. 4.72 R' L' U' R U B' L' R
235. 3.21 L' B R B' U R' L' R'
236. 3.53 B' L' U L' B' L R B L
237. 4.92 R' B L' U' B' R' L B' U
238. 3.75 B' R' B R B U L' B' L'
239. 2.82 L' U R' U R U B R'
240. 4.66 R L B L U L' U' R
241. 4.34 R' B' L' U B' R B' L' R'
242. 4.35 U L R L R L R' U' L'
243. 5.82 R L' R U R' L R' U' R'
244. 5.19 U L' U B U R' B L'
245. 4.49 U' R L U' L' B' U' L'
246. 4.08 R B U' L R' U R' U' B' L
247. 2.92 L' U B R' L U' R' U R'
248. 4.13 B L U B' R B' U L U'
249. (2.33) B U R B' U' B R' B' R'
250. 4.56 L' R' B R' L B' L' B' U'
251. 5.12 L' U' L U B' L' B' U'
252. 3.52 U L' R U L B' U R' U
253. 3.07 R' U B L R' B U L U'
254. 3.89 U' L U' L U' R' U R' B R'
255. 3.48 R' U R' U R L U' L R
256. 3.78 L' B' L' U B R B' U B' R'
257. 3.85 L R' U B R' B' L B'
258. 3.47 R' B L' B' U R' U' R L'
259. 2.86 U' R' U L' B L' B L' B'
260. 5.65 U' B U' L B R B U' L'
261. 4.31 U' B' R U L R' B' L R'
262. 4.04 B' R' U B L' U R B R
263. (2.09) B' U' B' U L B' R L
264. 3.15 B' R B' R' L U R B' L'
265. 4.23 L U' R' U R' B' R' B'
266. 4.33 U' L B' U L' B L R'
267. 5.31 B L' U B' R L' U R
268. 3.33 L' U L' B R' L' R' B L'
269. 4.61 B L U' B U B L' U
270. 3.12 B U B' L' U L' R U' L'
271. (6.43) B L B R B R U L' U R'
272. 4.18 L B U' L U R' L' U R
273. (1.64) U' B' L' U B' U' R' B U
274. 5.40 U L' B L' U R B R'
275. (6.66) R' U' L' R U R' L' R L
276. 2.91 U R U' R U' R U R B'
277. 5.44 L' U L' R B R U' L R
278. (2.07) B' R B R U' R B R' U'
279. 3.92 B R' U' R' U R U' R L'
280. 4.61 L' R B' L R U' L U
281. 3.82 U' B' L R' U' B' R' L R'
282. 3.75 L R' U' B' L' R U' L'
283. 4.02 U' L' R B U B' U R'
284. 2.68 B L B' R' U L R B'
285. 3.01 B' U L' R' B U' R B' U'
286. 3.29 L R' L U' B' R' U' B L
287. 3.56 B L B' L B' L R U
288. 3.98 U' L' B' R L R U L
289. (2.29) U L U R B' L U R'
290. (2.35) B' U R' L' U L R B'
291. 5.14 L' B R B L U B' U
292. 2.70 B U' R U B' R B' L U'
293. 3.09 L' U B' L' B' L U R'
294. (9.25) L U L' B U' L B' R
295. 2.93 R B U' R' L R' B' R L
296. 4.62 B' L U L' U L U' L
297. (6.22) R B' U' R' L' U R' B'
298. 5.28 B' L B' R' U' R' L' U R
299. 5.74 L U R B L B' U L' U
300. 3.13 B' R' B' U R L' B' U L'
301. 5.44 B' U L' U L B U' R' L'
302. 4.22 B R' L' U' B R' L' B L
303. 3.35 U L U' L' U B U R' U
304. 3.28 R' L' U B' R L' U' B'
305. 2.77 U' R' B' L U' B U' L' U
306. 3.32 L' R' B L U' R L' B' R'
307. 2.86 B U L B' L' U' B' U'
308. 4.34 R L' U' R L U B L'
309. 4.52 U R L' B' R B R U'
310. (6.34) U R' L U' R' U B' U'
311. 4.33 L' U B U' B U B' U' R'
312. 4.48 L B U' B' R' U R' L'
313. 2.97 R' L B L B R L' U
314. 3.38 R L' R' U' R U B L'
315. 4.56 B U R U R U B' L'
316. 4.73 L R' L U' R' U L' U' B'
317. 3.62 U B' L U' B R L U' R'
318. 4.92 B L' R B R' U B' U'
319. 4.33 U B L R' U R' B L' U
320. 4.46 L' R' U B' L' B U' R' L'
321. 3.30 B' R L R' L U' R B L'
322. (33.66) L R' L' B' R U R U'
323. 3.73 B' R' L B' R L R' L' U
324. 2.56 R B' U L B R' B' U
325. 3.74 R' L' B' R' L' B' R U
326. (6.34) L' R L B' U R' U' B' U'
327. 3.96 R B R' B' U' L U L'
328. (2.18) L U' R' U L' B L' B U'
329. 3.00 U B R U R' L U B
330. 3.96 B R L R' L R' U' R' U
331. 5.47 B L' R L R' B U' B L
332. 2.87 R L U' B U' R L R'
333. (7.57) B R U' L R' L U' B' L
334. (2.28) R B R' U B' U R U' L'
335. 3.22 R U R U B R' L' B'
336. 2.68 L' U' R U B L' R U R'
337. 4.01 U R U L R L' U' B
338. 3.82 L' B L' U B L U B' L
339. 3.49 B L' B' L' B R' U B' L
340. 3.34 U L' B R' L' U R' U R
341. 2.92 B' U L U B' U' R B'
342. 3.75 R' B L B R L B' U
343. 3.73 L' R B R B' L' B' R
344. 4.67 L' R' B R L' U L' U' R
345. 5.20 L R' L' R B U R' B' R'
346. 3.82 L' U B R U' L R' L' R'
347. 3.86 R' B R' U L' R U B U
348. 4.16 U R' B U B U R U L'
349. 4.99 U' L B R' B L B U B'
350. 3.32 B U L U' L' B R' U
351. 3.43 L' U' R' U L R' U R U L'
352. 4.82 B R B U B U R B
353. 2.91 B' L' R L' R U' B R
354. 3.72 B' U R' L U B' R B'
355. 4.14 L' B' L' B' U' B' U' R'
356. (1.84) R' L' R U R' U' L' R L'
357. 3.09 L B L' R U' L' U R
358. 4.17 B' U' R L B' R' B U
359. 3.61 R B R L' R' L' U B U'
360. 2.85 R' L' U' L R L R L
361. 5.64 B R L U' L' B R' L'
362. 2.94 R' L R B' U' L U' L
363. 2.94 R' U R' B' L' R' B' R U
364. 3.33 B' U' B' R L' U B' L'
365. 3.47 B' L U' L B R U L
366. 3.36 B R U' L B' R U L' R'
367. 4.08 U L R B' L' U' B R
368. 3.68 U' L B R' U' R' B' U
369. 4.33 R B U L' U' L U' B L
370. 3.55 L' B L B U' B L' R L'
371. 4.63 B R' B' R' B' U' L R L'
372. 4.34 L' U' R L R' B' L' U'
373. 3.57 R' L B' L U' R' L' B
374. 5.99 L' R' U' B' R B' L U' R'
375. 4.44 B R L' B R' U R U
376. 3.32 B U' B' L' R' L' R' U L'
377. (DNF(4.01)) R B' L' B' L' B' U' R L'
378. (2.30) R L R B' U' L' R L' U'
379. (6.43) L R' B R' B' R' L U' L
380. 4.08 B R' L' R' U R U B L'
381. 3.78 B' L B' U' B U' R B'
382. 4.63 L' U R' U B U B U' L
383. 4.72 B R' L' B L' R' L' U'
384. 5.58 U' R U' L' B' U' B' U'
385. 3.09 U R' L' R L R B' U
386. 4.22 B' L R' L' B' L' U' L
387. 3.71 B' L' B U' L B' U L U'
388. 3.53 L U' B' U R' B L R' L
389. (8.03) B R' L' U L' B' U' L'
390. 3.90 B R' U R' L' U' R L'
391. 3.41 L R' U' L B U R' L' R'
392. (2.38) R L' R' U' L B' R B
393. 4.53 R' L' U R L' U' R' U' R'
394. 4.03 B' U' R' L' U B U R' B'
395. 3.55 B U' B U' L B U' B' L'
396. 4.51 R L' U B' U R' U' R' L'
397. 3.12 R' U L' U' R' L' B' U L'
398. 3.44 B' R L R' L' B L R U'
399. 2.63 R' L' U' L U' B R U
400. 4.61 L R' L' U' B R U R'
401. 3.80 R' L' B R' U L R' U'
402. 3.69 U' B' L R U' L' U' B U'
403. 2.65 B L B L R' B L U R'
404. 3.11 L' R B U' R' B R L'
405. 4.92 L B' L U' R' L R B'
406. (9.51) L U' L' U R B' L' B R' L'
407. 2.71 L' R L B L' U R U' R
408. 4.84 U' R' L' R' L' B L' U'
409. 4.01 U' R' U' L R L R U
410. 4.15 L R U L' R L' U B' L'
411. 4.61 U L B' U' R' U R' U'
412. (17.40) U' B' R B U' L R' L U
413. 3.23 B L' B' R' B L B R U'
414. 3.13 B L U' B L' B' L B
415. 4.87 L' B' L B' R B' L' B' U
416. 3.60 B L' R' L' U L' R' U' R'
417. 3.23 B' L' R' B' U R' U L' B
418. 3.50 L' B L' R L' R U' R B
419. 3.13 B L' U' L' U L U B' L'
420. 3.71 R B L U B R' U' L U'
421. 4.01 U' B' U' L' B R' U R
422. 2.74 B' L' R U R' U B L'
423. 3.62 R' B' L' R U B' L' R' L'
424. 4.75 L' B' U' R' B' R' B' R'
425. 3.58 L' B L' B R U' L B'
426. 2.88 R U L' U L U' R U R'
427. 3.83 B U B U L R' L R U
428. 3.54 L' B U B L B' L B' R'
429. 3.81 R' L B L' B U' B' L
430. 4.48 B' R' L' R' L' R' U R'
431. 4.03 L B' R' B' R B' L' R
432. 3.97 L' U B U' L' B' L U' L
433. 4.26 L' R' L R U B' R B' R'
434. 3.82 U' R L B L B R' L U'
435. 3.47 R' U' R' U' B' R L' B' R'
436. 6.06 R' U L U R U B R B'
437. 3.88 R' B' R' L' R' U' B U' L'
438. 3.86 L R' U' L R' L' R' L'
439. 4.11 L U' B L' B' U' L B R'
440. 4.17 R' L' R B' U' L U R' U'
441. 3.57 R L B' U' R L U' L
442. 3.74 R' U' R' B R' B' R' L'
443. 3.59 U L' R' U R' L R U
444. 2.83 B' U' R' L B' R B' R L
445. 3.16 R B R B' L' B' R' L'
446. 3.11 U' B L' U' B' U B R' U
447. 3.06 B' L B' L' R' B' L' B U
448. 5.01 L' B' L' B U' B R' U' B
449. 4.37 U' L' B' L' R B U B R
450. 5.10 B' L' R' B' U R B L'
451. 4.07 B' U B L' R B L U R'
452. 3.87 U' L U' L' B U L R' U'
453. 5.17 L' R L' U' R U' R L'
454. 4.57 U R B L' B' R L U
455. 3.29 U' B R B R L B' U' R'
456. (10.07) R' U' L U' L' U B' R' U'
457. (2.32) L R U' L B L' B R' L
458. 3.74 R U L' U L R' L B' U
459. 3.65 R' L U' L' R' B' U' B
460. (2.39) R' L B L' R B U B R'
461. 3.29 R L U' R U B' U B' U'
462. 3.81 B L' B' L R U' R B' U
463. 2.90 L U L' R' U B' R U L
464. 4.03 R' U R' B' L' U' B L'
465. 3.63 R' L U' L' B' U R' B L'
466. (6.13) R U B L U' B U L'
467. 4.94 U' L U' R U R' U' R
468. 3.55 B L' B' U' B' U' L B'
469. 4.82 U L' B' R' B' L' B R L U'
470. 5.28 B' U' L B' R U L' B' R
471. 3.53 U R U' R' U' L' B R' U'
472. 3.92 B R U' L R' U' L U'
473. 2.93 U R' B' R' B' R' L' B' L
474. 2.93 R L U' R' L' B' R' L' R
475. 4.93 U' L U' B' L U L R U'
476. 4.19 B' L' U B' L R U' L'
477. 3.63 B U L B U R' L' R' U
478. 2.84 B' L R' B L U' R' U
479. 4.60 U' L B' U R B' U B'
480. (12.13) B R B' U R' B U B L'
481. 3.19 U R U' B' L U' B' U' R
482. 2.79 L' U' L' B' U R' U' L
483. 3.32 R' U' R' U R L B' U
484. 2.97 U' B U' L' U B U' R'
485. 3.70 R' B' U R L U L' U L
486. 3.48 U R' B' R' L' B' U' R' B
487. 3.36 L R' L' U' L' R B L'
488. 3.02 U B' L' B U B L U'
489. 3.72 B R' B R L' R' U' L' U'
490. (6.14) L R U' L U R' B' R'
491. 3.80 R' L U' R L U' L' B
492. 2.48 B' L U' L' R' L B' R' U'
493. 3.72 B' L B' L' U' B' U' B R
494. 2.73 L' B L R' L' B' R' U R'
495. 3.45 U' R' L' B' L' R L' B
496. 3.40 L U' L' U' L' U' R B' U'
497. 3.82 L' U' B R' L' U R' L R
498. 3.61 U B' U B' U R U B'
499. 4.73 U R U B U' L B L' U
500. 4.11 B' U R' U R' L U' R' L


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 29, 2015)

5.885	B2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D U L U2 F R' B2 F' R2 D R L2

z2 y
R U L2 U' R U' R' D2 // Xcross
R' U' R U' R' U R U' y R U' R' // F2L2
U L U L' // F2L3
R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L4
U' r U' r' U' r U r' U' l R U' R' U R' F // ZBLL



natezach728 said:


> Not even stackmat bj



Have you seen how he starts skewb solves? the travel distance and pickup seems like enough to me.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

Still a nub, but I just won a competition.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.92 skewb avg1000



3.11, 2.67, 2.99, 3.64, 3.21, 3.86, 3.99, 2.80, (38.57), 3.66, 6.02, 2.73, 3.24, 4.03, 5.55, (2.38), 2.70, (2.00), 2.89, 3.67, 4.65, 4.90, 3.80, 4.66, 3.45, 3.81, 2.83, 3.33, 3.39, 4.32, 4.68, 2.70, (2.14), 3.05, 3.13, 4.19, 5.86, 3.38, 3.24, 3.10, 5.47, 2.94, 2.95, 3.68, 3.88, 5.14, 4.35, 4.63, 3.36, 5.65, 3.44, 3.09, 3.74, 2.68, 2.99, 3.35, 3.11, 4.21, (1.77), 3.93, 3.56, 3.29, 2.69, 5.21, 4.30, 6.09, 3.40, 3.28, 2.94, 2.73, 3.34, 3.10, 3.26, 3.64, 5.44, (2.41), 3.49, 3.50, 4.03, 3.88, 4.08, 3.82, 4.31, 3.72, 5.00, 3.02, (2.13), 4.17, 3.22, 3.43, 5.43, 2.99, 4.30, 2.68, 4.01, 2.54, 3.59, 3.62, 3.44, 5.35, (1.63), 4.04, 3.70, 4.24, 2.93, 3.43, 4.59, 4.34, 3.78, (2.13), 4.02, 3.49, (2.48), (2.33), 3.48, 2.68, 3.14, 3.34, 3.28, 5.37, 3.29, 3.28, (2.14), 3.68, 4.01, 5.82, 2.87, 3.05, 3.56, 3.77, 3.48, 5.72, 3.61, 2.73, 5.34, 3.92, 3.92, 6.01, 4.64, 4.45, 3.54, 5.95, 3.41, 3.58, 4.16, 3.20, 4.74, 3.82, 5.53, 3.23, 3.25, 2.96, 4.39, 3.70, 3.26, (7.87), 4.44, 4.95, 2.52, 2.76, 3.11, 5.03, 3.69, 4.54, (2.41), 3.09, 5.04, (7.03), 3.78, 3.19, 3.63, 3.81, 3.72, (6.23), 2.83, 4.47, 3.76, 3.47, (2.39), 3.56, 3.73, 4.46, 4.77, 3.78, 3.89, 3.62, 3.53, 3.09, 3.80, 5.97, 4.52, 3.08, 3.41, 2.71, 4.16, 4.16, 4.20, 5.60, 3.56, 3.61, (DNF(17.82)), (2.27), 3.44, 2.57, 3.26, 3.69, 3.83, 3.49, 3.47, 3.97, 5.69, 3.55, 5.34, 4.21, 4.32, 3.82, 5.61, (2.50), 2.84, 3.06, 4.50, 5.03, 3.43, 3.18, 3.02, (2.37), (8.58), (6.93), 4.03, 3.07, 4.36, 3.12, 3.99, 4.72, 3.21, 3.53, 4.92, 3.75, 2.82, 4.66, 4.34, 4.35, 5.82, 5.19, 4.49, 4.08, 2.92, 4.13, (2.33), 4.56, 5.12, 3.52, 3.07, 3.89, 3.48, 3.78, 3.85, 3.47, 2.86, 5.65, 4.31, 4.04, (2.09), 3.15, 4.23, 4.33, 5.31, 3.33, 4.61, 3.12, (6.43), 4.18, (1.64), 5.40, (6.66), 2.91, 5.44, (2.07), 3.92, 4.61, 3.82, 3.75, 4.02, 2.68, 3.01, 3.29, 3.56, 3.98, (2.29), (2.35), 5.14, 2.70, 3.09, (9.25), 2.93, 4.62, (6.22), 5.28, 5.74, 3.13, 5.44, 4.22, 3.35, 3.28, 2.77, 3.32, 2.86, 4.34, 4.52, (6.34), 4.33, 4.48, 2.97, 3.38, 4.56, 4.73, 3.62, 4.92, 4.33, 4.46, 3.30, (33.66), 3.73, 2.56, 3.74, (6.34), 3.96, (2.18), 3.00, 3.96, 5.47, 2.87, (7.57), (2.28), 3.22, 2.68, 4.01, 3.82, 3.49, 3.34, 2.92, 3.75, 3.73, 4.67, 5.20, 3.82, 3.86, 4.16, 4.99, 3.32, 3.43, 4.82, 2.91, 3.72, 4.14, (1.84), 3.09, 4.17, 3.61, 2.85, 5.64, 2.94, 2.94, 3.33, 3.47, 3.36, 4.08, 3.68, 4.33, 3.55, 4.63, 4.34, 3.57, 5.99, 4.44, 3.32, (DNF(4.01)), (2.30), (6.43), 4.08, 3.78, 4.63, 4.72, 5.58, 3.09, 4.22, 3.71, 3.53, (8.03), 3.90, 3.41, (2.38), 4.53, 4.03, 3.55, 4.51, 3.12, 3.44, 2.63, 4.61, 3.80, 3.69, 2.65, 3.11, 4.92, (9.51), 2.71, 4.84, 4.01, 4.15, 4.61, (17.40), 3.23, 3.13, 4.87, 3.60, 3.23, 3.50, 3.13, 3.71, 4.01, 2.74, 3.62, 4.75, 3.58, 2.88, 3.83, 3.54, 3.81, 4.48, 4.03, 3.97, 4.26, 3.82, 3.47, 6.06, 3.88, 3.86, 4.11, 4.17, 3.57, 3.74, 3.59, 2.83, 3.16, 3.11, 3.06, 5.01, 4.37, 5.10, 4.07, 3.87, 5.17, 4.57, 3.29, (10.07), (2.32), 3.74, 3.65, (2.39), 3.29, 3.81, 2.90, 4.03, 3.63, 6.13, 4.94, 3.55, 4.82, 5.28, 3.53, 3.92, 2.93, 2.93, 4.93, 4.19, 3.63, 2.84, 4.60, (12.13), 3.19, 2.79, 3.32, 2.97, 3.70, 3.48, 3.36, 3.02, 3.72, 6.14, 3.80, (2.48), 3.72, 2.73, 3.45, 3.40, 3.82, 3.61, 4.73, 4.11, 5.81, 4.08, 4.69, 3.46, 3.39, 5.19, 3.39, (2.40), (1:46.67), 4.92, 4.86, 4.05, 3.44, 5.14, 3.23, 3.54, 4.00, 3.22, 3.92, 3.55, 3.86, 4.68, 6.04, 4.22, 5.70, 4.40, 3.40, 3.67, 5.26, 4.32, 3.50, 3.86, 2.77, 4.81, 5.02, 3.50, 3.88, 3.27, 3.95, 5.26, (1.94), 3.87, 2.80, 3.15, 3.65, 4.70, 3.32, 3.69, 3.21, 5.05, 3.40, 2.95, 3.84, 4.36, 5.40, 3.33, 4.81, (7.31), 2.90, 3.72, 4.26, 5.26, 5.29, 2.90, 4.05, 3.73, 3.15, 4.12, 4.24, 2.91, 3.28, 4.46, 3.60, 3.73, 3.50, 2.93, 2.83, 3.08, 2.80, 3.55, 5.15, 3.00, 2.70, 2.94, 4.20, 2.68, 4.13, (6.87), 3.29, 3.01, 4.31, 3.27, 4.43, 3.93, (6.34), 3.79, (1:11.45), 3.47, 4.10, 6.16, 3.34, 2.57, 4.01, 5.71, 5.88, 3.70, 3.64, 3.92, 3.82, 3.04, 3.36, 3.79, 3.90, 4.85, 3.37, 3.55, 3.90, 4.14, 4.60, 3.56, 3.25, 4.09, (7.18), 3.31, 4.40, 2.71, 2.70, 2.87, 5.28, (8.17), 4.67, 3.89, 2.58, 3.28, 3.93, 4.01, 4.69, 3.61, 3.70, 3.75, 2.82, 3.17, 5.38, 5.08, (6.72), 4.02, 3.56, 3.21, 2.72, 3.46, 3.10, 4.03, 4.23, 2.87, 3.74, 3.69, 3.15, 4.66, 4.86, 4.86, 4.85, 2.66, 4.32, 3.27, 4.66, 4.43, 4.22, 3.26, 4.12, 2.86, 4.15, 4.04, 3.12, 4.50, 3.63, 3.53, 3.46, 3.42, 3.59, (8.59), 3.72, 3.67, 5.91, 3.21, (2.44), 3.69, 4.74, 3.30, (1.88), 2.76, 3.81, 3.02, 4.88, 2.75, 3.01, (8.85), 2.96, 4.02, (6.35), 3.94, 3.00, 3.75, 4.70, 3.66, 4.79, 6.08, 3.18, (6.91), 4.29, 5.14, 5.80, 4.54, (6.50), 4.64, 3.65, 3.28, 3.27, 3.09, 3.31, 6.13, 3.85, 3.88, 4.70, 2.61, 3.36, 4.28, 3.96, (8.07), 3.41, 4.33, 3.64, 3.24, 6.07, 5.13, 3.67, (29.20), 4.92, (6.68), 3.60, 4.45, 3.60, 4.32, 3.76, 3.61, 3.77, 3.57, 2.81, 3.73, 5.59, (1.76), 4.75, 4.22, 3.65, 5.34, 4.42, 3.51, 4.84, 4.62, (2.18), (6.22), 3.91, 3.10, 3.34, 4.33, 4.79, 4.05, 3.15, 4.03, 3.59, 4.70, 4.37, 2.78, (6.70), 4.47, 3.89, 3.75, 3.82, 4.64, 4.14, 3.88, 2.63, 6.14, 5.26, 3.47, 4.13, 5.52, 3.21, 2.92, 4.21, 5.65, 3.84, 5.56, 3.94, 3.63, 3.83, 3.56, (1.92), 4.15, 4.24, 2.94, 4.85, 3.83, 3.23, (2.20), 2.78, 3.04, 4.24, 5.70, 4.48, 2.83, 3.64, 4.33, (2.10), 3.53, 2.69, 3.71, 5.54, 5.26, 2.89, 3.79, (1.91), 4.74, 2.65, 5.26, (6.26), 3.38, 3.63, 3.01, 3.79, 4.07, 4.30, (10.19), 3.14, 2.78, (2.19), 2.99, 3.02, 3.45, 3.10, 4.30, 4.58, 4.18, 4.33, 4.95, 3.33, 4.76, 3.48, 3.24, 3.90, 3.71, 3.23, 3.55, 5.30, 3.76, 3.56, 5.39, 3.48, 5.35, 2.87, 3.76, 3.35, 6.11, (2.01), 4.06, 5.59, 3.14, 3.79, 5.66, 4.13, 4.40, 5.79, 6.09, 2.93, 3.22, 3.46, 5.74, 5.33, 3.79, 4.37, 2.75, 2.98, 3.49, 3.54, 3.36, 4.38, 2.75, 3.45, 4.02, 4.77, 5.18, 3.68, 4.10, 4.61, 5.76, 4.12, 3.03, 4.57, 3.71, 2.76, 5.35, 3.84, 3.53, 3.42, 3.11, 4.83, 2.83, 5.71, 5.60, 5.02, 3.94, 2.53, 4.69, 5.43, 5.13, 3.32, (2.50), (9.14), 3.97, 5.34, 3.33, (2.01), (1.88), 5.43, (2.47), 6.02, 3.99, 3.70, (8.50), 5.68, 3.02, 2.69, 5.16, 4.47, 3.32, 3.06, 3.24, (2.33), 3.53, 3.50, 3.91, 3.98, 3.65, 3.10, (7.43), 3.42, 4.95, 2.73, 5.36, 4.87, 4.18, 4.04, 3.39, 5.57, 3.65, 3.56, 4.75, 3.79, 5.03, 3.59, 3.63, 4.12, (6.49), 4.39, 4.81, (2.09), 4.86, 3.78, (2.38), 2.71, 2.57, (6.71), 3.57, (7.10), (6.19), 3.37, 3.12, 2.89, 3.74, 4.18, 3.91, 4.56, 3.46, 5.16, 5.66, 3.66, 4.48, 3.67, (1.90), 4.44, 4.92, 3.53, 5.65, (7.94), 3.34, 2.71, 3.58, 4.38, 3.65, 4.59, 2.88


also square-1 - 27.22 avg25, 28.31 avg50
and 4x4 - 48.97 avg5, 50.47 avg12


----------



## qaz (Jul 29, 2015)

1:28.53 feet ao12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-28
avg of 12: 1:28.53

Time List:
1. 1:15.84 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' F' L2 R B L U L U2 L2 F' D U 
2. (2:06.49) F D2 B U2 B' U2 F L' U' L' B' D' R B2 F' L2 R 
3. 1:33.88 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 L' D R' U' B' R F R' D2 
4. 1:18.13 D' R2 F D' L B' U R' F' L2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R F2 R D 
5. 1:35.30 F2 L2 F2 L' R' B2 L F2 R2 D F' D' L2 B U2 B2 F U L 
6. (1:11.73) U2 B2 L D2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L U' B D L D' L U F U 
7. 1:35.41 B' L2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' D L F' D' U2 L' B' D2 B2 
8. 1:25.06 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B L2 U2 B L2 D' L B2 D2 F U2 L F2 D 
9. 1:36.85 D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U' L D U2 R2 D' R B' L D2 B 
10. 1:21.88 L2 F2 R F2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 B R2 D2 U F' U2 R' B F' U' 
11. 1:34.58 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F' U' F' L U2 F U2 F2 B U2 B L2 F' U2 D2 
12. 1:28.34 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R U2 F' R B' D' U' L' B' R2



still a stupid event


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 29, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 5.885	B2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D U L U2 F R' B2 F' R2 D R L2
> 
> z2 y
> R U L2 U' R U' R' D2 // Xcross
> ...



I kinda laughed really hard at that. "Travel Distance" lel. btw 3.798 ao900, should finish the 1000 tomorrow.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> In all honesty, I don't think 3x3 speed has any bearing at all on 2x2 speed. If you spam 2x2 practice, you can probably average like 3.5 with Ortega (possibly less, but you might as well go and learn CLL at this speed)





ryanj92 said:


> 5/6 seconds should be reachable with practise. bear in mind turnspeed is more important in 222 than 333, though!



Thank you both for your feedback and encouragement. I will certainly put CLL on my to do list when I get better at Ortega. By the way, I was finishing my first Ao100 with Ortega yesterday and csTimer gives me this scramble:

98. 3.62 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R' U' 

Even a patzer at 2x2 like me could see the easy 3-move layer getting into an already oriented anti-sune OLL and the easy cancellation of moves between both, so I went like:

y2
R U R' U' R U' R' and then waaaaaat!
U and PBL skip!!!!

At second try I got a 1.67 and any decent cuber could sub-1 this for sure. Is an 8-move long solve competition legal? This would have been great to have in a comp and I know my time was absolute crap (because of the surprise with the skip), but I'm proud of my one-looking up to the OLL and seeing the cancellation ;-) Had I also been able to see the skip now I would have a 1.67 PB on my very first day at 2x2 and I would spend years without being able to beat it so I think it is better this way.



PJKCuber said:


> Still a nub, but I just won a competition.



Wow! I still can remember when you were asking all around the forum how to get sub-20 and now you have an offical 13 single and 15 Ao5. You've progressed a lot, man. Congrats!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 29, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-29
avg of 5: 22.72

Time List:
1. 23.10 
2. 23.62 
3. (20.88) 
4. (30.83) 
5. 21.45 
WHAT?! 22.72 PB ao5 during sub-25 race competition!


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Is an 8-move long solve competition legal?


Yep, the average optimal movecount is 7  4 move scrambles are the shortest scrambles allowed in competition.


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2015)

another 9.36 ao100, and a 8.76 ao12 which is .05 from PB

slow solving is paying off, I recently started rapidly improving again


----------



## Iggy (Jul 29, 2015)

6.75 R' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' L D' F U' L' D'

LL skip


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Is an 8-move long solve competition legal?



The regulations don't say a word about the length of a speed solve solution. If you had an official solve with a 1 move solution, it would count.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 29, 2015)

EMI said:


> The regulations don't say a word about the length of a speed solve solution. If you had an official solve with a 1 move solution, it would count.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#4b3


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yep, the average optimal movecount is 7  4 move scrambles are the shortest scrambles allowed in competition.



So it would be legal, then, as I don't see how that scramble could be solved in less than 4 moves. What surprises me is the part about the avg. optimal movecount for 2x2 being 7. So, for a computer, this super-easy 8-move solve would be a "hard" scramble, hehehe. Oh, how much I hate machines, since they started to crush us humans at chess 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 29, 2015)

4x4 PB single caught on camera! I'll post a link to the video as soon as I can.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 29, 2015)

Yet another single pb:

scramble: 15. 11.555 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R F D U' R' U' B' U2 F2 D U'
cross: x2 y L' B L2 R2
F2L1: U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L2: U2 L U L'
F2L3: y' R U' R'
F2L4: U R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: U2 R' F R B' R' F' R B 
PLL: U2 y x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Since sub-13, my pb streak has gone 12.84, 11.90, 11.87, 11.77, 11.75, 11.61, and now 11.55. Can't seem to break 11.5


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 29, 2015)

STACKMATTED AVERAGE OF 100 ))))))))))))
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-29
solves/total: 99/100
lol i had a DNF off by an M
single
*best: 8.69* yay for another 8 on stackmat
worst: 28.69 (pop)

mean of 3
current: 13.33 (σ = 1.18)
best: 10.47 (σ = 1.73)

avg of 5
current: 13.04 (σ = 0.70)
*best: 10.47 (σ = 0.47)* pretty gud

avg of 12
current: 12.61 (σ = 0.86)
*best: 10.83 (σ = 1.10) YAY PB *

avg of 50
current: 13.07 (σ = 1.36)
best: 12.25 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 100
current: 12.65 (σ = 1.25)
best: 12.65 (σ = 1.25)

Average: 12.65 (σ = 1.25)
Mean: 12.81


----------



## nalralz (Jul 29, 2015)

4x4 pb single!!! Beat my previous single by 2 seconds with no parity.
47.63 F' Uw' R' B Uw U D L2 Uw' B2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 D2 F' D' Uw' U2 Fw2 F R' Fw' F2 U D Uw2 R' Rw2 L' Fw2 F R B2 Rw Fw L2 R' F' L' Uw'


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 29, 2015)

3.81 Skewb ao1000
3.63 ao100
3.525 ao12
3.134 ao12
2.715 ao5
2.662 mo3
ALL PB's
Nats will be very interesting


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> STACKMATTED AVERAGE OF 100 ))))))))))))
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-29
> solves/total: 99/100
> lol i had a DNF off by an M
> ...



much gj, but work on dat pickup. aren't you sub 12 on keyboard????


in other news,
SUB 9.5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 29, 2015)

First pyra session with 1flip, learned today  did 50 solves, Last 25:
7.6 ao25
7.33 ao12
5.6 ao50
2.53 lol single not even sub NR xD


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 29, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 2.973 Skewb AO12, first stackmatted sub 3.


ooo nats is gonna be interesting


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 29, 2015)

Second sub-20 on 3x3 EVER :O


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> much gj, but work on dat pickup. aren't you sub 12 on keyboard????
> 
> 
> in other news,
> SUB 9.5



Trying not to keyboard anymore  In all events


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Trying not to keyboard anymore  In all events



Same, except 4x4. Pickup isnt that important (unless ur actually fast ).


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Same, except 4x4. Pickup isnt that important (unless ur actually fast ).


tis better to learn when you're slower so as you get faster so does your pick up IMO


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> tis better to learn when you're slower so as you get faster so does your pick up IMO



That's only IF i get faster lol. Sorta stuck.


----------



## Torch (Jul 29, 2015)

FMC solves today: 33, 31, 30. Maybe I still have hope for Nationals after all (though I did miss a really obvious insertion on the last one that would have made it a 29).


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 29, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Still a nub, but I just won a competition.


yay lolben's video worked!


----------



## qaz (Jul 29, 2015)

more feet pbs, 1:09.11 ao5 and 1:13.03 ao12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-29
avg of 12: 1:13.03

Time List:
1. 1:19.39 L' U D' R B2 U F L' B' R U2 D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 
2. 1:21.13 L B' R2 U' D L2 B' R' F L' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 
3. 1:15.46 R' F R2 L' U' F' R2 U F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 L' U' 
4. 1:14.44 U B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 F' U R2 U' R B D' L2 U' B' 
5. 1:07.11 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' R' B L2 R F2 R2 D' B' R 
6. (1:30.46) F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 F' U L' F2 R B F' D B' U 
7. 1:12.23 D L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' B' R2 B2 U' R' D B2 L2 
8. 1:07.28 R L F R' D2 F' U2 B' U' B U2 L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 U B2 
9. 1:13.25 D' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' L D' L B' L R F R2 D R' 
10. 1:12.21 D' F L' U2 F U2 F2 R' U2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D B2 U R' 
11. (1:05.88) U L F L B2 L B' R' D U2 R' L D2 L' U2 D2 F2 L U2 D2 
12. 1:07.85 U L2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 R B' L' R B L2 F' D2 U' R2



still a stupid event though


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Still a nub, but I just won a competition.



Wow! Congrats..


----------



## Animorpher13 (Jul 30, 2015)

Over the past 3 days I've gone down from being 20/21 secs on 3x3. Yeah, I don't know how it happened either. Anyway, I'm officially sub-20!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 30, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> Over the past 3 days I've gone down from being 20/21 secs on 3x3. Yeah, I don't know how it happened either. Anyway, I'm officially sub-20!


im jelly

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-29
avg of 5: 16.19

Time List:
(12.88), (23.37), 15.47, 17.85, 15.25 

i cant even


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 30, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> Over the past 3 days I've gone down from being 20/21 secs on 3x3. Yeah, I don't know how it happened either. Anyway, I'm officially sub-20!



I noticed that happened to me, as well. For some reason once you get past that hurdle, your times will start going down pretty quickly. In about a week, I went from a low 20's pb ao100 to sub-19.

In other news, I got two back-to-back 49's practicing 4x4 today. I don't think I even have ten total sub-50's and I get two back-to-back...


----------



## qaz (Jul 30, 2015)

lol feet pb by 16 seconds

40.19 R U B2 R U L D B' R L2 B R2 L2 D2 F' B' D2 L2 B' L

z2
D R F D L D R2
y U2 R U' R'
y2 U' R U' R'
L' U' L
y U' R U' R' U y' R' U R
y F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

35 moves/40.19s = 0.87 tps...


----------



## MM99 (Jul 30, 2015)

12.76 avg of 12! first sub 13 I think of and got my 14th sub 10 today too I will make ZZ fast one day lol


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 30, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-30
avg of 5: 22.65

Time List:
1. 21.87 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' D2 F' U2 L' B D2 R2 D F 
2. (32.35) D2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R B2 R F2 L U' R F D' U 
3. (21.60) D R2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 L' B' F2 D' U2 L F U L R2 
4. 22.69 U' D F2 U F' L2 F2 B' U D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 
5. 23.40 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 B D' R F' U F2 L2 R2 F' R
Wut? PB


----------



## mafergut (Jul 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Second sub-20 on 3x3 EVER :O



Congrats! I still have fresh in my mind when my PB was 20.00 and then I finally got my 1st sub-20. It was not long ago. Now I'm still trying to achieve globally sub-20 but, nope, a lot of 20 to 23 times still  Keep practising!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 30, 2015)

Lmao 59.62 *DP* 4x4 single


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2015)

41.67 4x4 single with OLL parity :/


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 30, 2015)

Dudewat how am I suddenly so much better at 3x3? :O My global average went down 0.6 seconds in one day :/


----------



## Chree (Jul 30, 2015)

Spent a week practicing with the YuHu and broke no barriers. Sat down with my unmodded Shengshou and broke all my PBs:

Single: 1:34.45
Ao5: 1:44.35
Ao12: 1:49.32 (woot!)
Ao25: 1:50.95




guysensei1 said:


> 41.67 4x4 single with OLL parity :/



It wasn't too long ago I was faster than you. I am officially left in your dust, sir. vgj


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Dudewat how am I suddenly so much better at 3x3? :O My global average went down 0.6 seconds in one day :/


That is not at all uncommon even when you're sub 15.

Sent from my Z987 using Tapatalk


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 30, 2015)

kill meeeee

3:01.04 D' 3Rw Uw' 3Uw D U' F Dw' Lw' U 3Fw B D 3Rw Uw' B' L' Lw' F' R2 Rw2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw D' Fw Lw Dw2 Lw' 3Uw Rw 3Uw' B' F 3Uw' B D U' B' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw' L2 R2 Fw Bw2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' U R 3Fw' Bw 3Rw2 Uw U' Rw' U' R' U' Lw2 L2 3Fw Uw' 3Uw' U 3Rw Lw2 Rw' 3Fw Rw Uw' B 3Fw2 Uw F' L'


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 30, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> kill meeeee
> 
> 3:01.04 D' 3Rw Uw' 3Uw D U' F Dw' Lw' U 3Fw B D 3Rw Uw' B' L' Lw' F' R2 Rw2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw D' Fw Lw Dw2 Lw' 3Uw Rw 3Uw' B' F 3Uw' B D U' B' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw' L2 R2 Fw Bw2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' U R 3Fw' Bw 3Rw2 Uw U' Rw' U' R' U' Lw2 L2 3Fw Uw' 3Uw' U 3Rw Lw2 Rw' 3Fw Rw Uw' B 3Fw2 Uw F' L'



PB?


----------



## cashis (Jul 30, 2015)

sub 1 4x4 single with DP, dont know if this is the first time but its the first time ive noticed


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 30, 2015)

30.89 sq1 ao12, 30.03 ao5 
practising for upcoming comps  Want to be sub30 until then


----------



## Smiles (Jul 30, 2015)

sub 11 ao100!!
and my new ao100 beats my old ao50 yay


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 30, 2015)

can someone tell me wtf just happened?

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-30
solves/total: 2350/2350

avg of 50
best: *8.94* (σ = 0.36)

2300. 9.22 R' L2 F D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 F' U' L' U2 F R2 D L D' U2 
2301. 8.59 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 L B2 L' D R' B' R2 D2 B2 F D F2 
2302. 8.59 R2 D' B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 L2 R' B D' L2 F U2 L F 
2303. 9.34 F2 L2 D' L2 D U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R B D' R B' D U2 R2 
2304. 9.27 F U' R D' B2 L' B2 U B U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' L2 D2 B2 
2305. 8.85 L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 B' U2 B L2 F D' F R' D' L' F' D L2 B R' 
2306. 8.30 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B' L2 B L' F' D' U2 R' F' 
2307. 8.87 D' B' F R2 U2 B' D2 B2 D' B R D2 B' L' R F2 U' 
2308. 9.23 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 L' F L U2 B U R' D' B' 
2309. 9.03 B2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R D R D2 R' U' F L 
2310. 7.11 F' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 R D' L' F2 U' F2 L' F' L2 
2311. 9.41 B D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 F D2 U2 L U B' F' D' L2 D' L' F D 
2312. 8.44 D2 L F2 R' F2 L U2 L R F D B2 L2 B' R B2 R D2 R 
2313. 8.81 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U' F L D B F2 L2 D2 L U F L' 
2314. 8.68 D' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 B' D' L' R B' F2 U' L2 R 
2315. 9.12 B2 R2 B' R' F' D' L' R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 D2 F2 L' 
2316. 8.48 U2 D' R D2 B' L2 F R2 D' R' U2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' 
2317. 9.39 R B2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F' R2 D' L' R2 U2 L2 F R' 
2318. 9.37 B2 L F L2 F' R' B' R D' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 B' U2 F' R2 
2319. 9.97 L U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F U2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 B' D2 U R' D' 
2320. 9.21 R' L2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' R' F L' D L R D U2 
2321. 8.66 L2 B2 L2 D U B2 L2 U L2 F2 D B' L' B D R' D' R2 U2 F L' 
2322. 9.25 R' D2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D' B' F' R' F' U L2 
2323. 9.28 F2 B R' F R2 D B2 U' L F U F2 B2 D F2 B2 D' L2 U 
2324. 8.52 B L R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U L' F2 U' L' R B' U2 
2325. 9.52 R B2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 R U2 R U' L' U' F L' R' D R' D2 
2326. 8.45 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F L2 F R2 F2 R' F R' U R' U' L' F2 R2 D' 
2327. 8.21 F L' F' U2 R' D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 L' 
2328. 9.32 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D' L' F' L2 U B D' U2 R2 F U 
2329. 9.36 R L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R' U' F2 R2 B' D2 F' D 
2330. 8.33 R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L U' F2 L' B2 U B U' 
2331. 8.51 R' L2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 F R2 F' R2 F' L B2 D U' B D' F2 D' 
2332. 8.68 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 F U B2 R U' R F L R2 
2333. 9.00 L' F U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F U R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U L' B 
2334. 8.69 U D' F' L' F2 D F R' D2 R' D2 L2 F U2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 
2335. 9.27 U B' U2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 R B2 D2 U L D U F' L' 
2336. 8.59 D' F2 R L2 U' F L' F B D F' D2 L2 F' L2 B L2 U2 R2 F' 
2337. 9.81 U2 R' F2 L' B2 L U2 F2 R D2 R2 F L' D R U' B F' L2 U 
2338. 8.09 R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 F' L' B U' F2 D' L2 R' D' B2 
2339. 8.64 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 F' L2 U' F' R B' R2 D2 R 
2340. 9.41 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R' B F' R F D' U2 L R' 
2341. 9.00 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L' U' B U2 B D R2 U' B2 F 
2342. 8.92 U2 F2 B' L D2 B2 L' U' R2 U2 D2 R' F2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 L' 
2343. 9.24 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U B L2 B2 D' R' F' U' L2 
2344. 8.89 U L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R B U2 R' U2 L F R2 D F' R 
2345. 9.68 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' L R F D2 U2 B2 R' B' D2 R' 
2346. 8.26 F' B2 L B U2 B R' U2 R U R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 
2347. 8.99 L R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 B D' F2 L' B2 R B2 D' U' R 
2348. 9.03 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' B2 R D L F U B L' 
2349. 9.79 U' F' R' D' R D2 R' B L B U F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U F2 
2350. 9.54 L2 R' F2 L D2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' F' D' F L R2 B' U F D'


----------



## IAmAPerson (Jul 30, 2015)

Got some sub-20 averages today!

19.601, 19.963, 19.363, 20.405, 23.249 (19.990)
19.189, 20.915, 16.132, 23.817, 18.708 (19.604)

I've been noticing that 90% of the time, if I know the 1-look OLL, I can get a sub-20. I'm considering learning full OLL to get more consistent. I know it isn't necessary, but it never hurts, does it?

Also, sub-23 Ao100! 22.834 seconds.
Best time: 15.103 (Personal Best!)
Worst time: 30.706 (loldunno wtf happened here)


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jul 30, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> I've been noticing that 90% of the time, if I know the 1-look OLL, I can get a sub-20. I'm considering learning full OLL to get more consistent. I know it isn't necessary, but it never hurts, does it?



Lol. I learned full oll when I was sub35


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> I've been noticing that 90% of the time, if I know the 1-look OLL, I can get a sub-20. I'm considering learning full OLL to get more consistent. I know it isn't necessary, but it never hurts, does it?


It doesn't hurt at all. Learn it now, because it will help.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 31, 2015)

6.779 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' U' R B L2 R' F L2 F2 U2
z y'
R D R' D2' R' F R2
U2' R' U R U' L U L'
R U' R' U R' U' R y L' U L
U' R' F R F r U r' F R U R'
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U'

Solves like these are so damn satisfying.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 31, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 6.779 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' U' R B L2 R' F L2 F2 U2
> z y'
> R D R' D2' R' F R2
> U2' R' U R U' L U L'
> ...



Can you upload some solves using full VLS?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 31, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Can you upload some solves using full VLS?



Tried to the other day, but I've been getting some technical difficulties with files working on my computer. Once I fix it and upload all of my worlds stuff, expect a few VLS vids :tu


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 31, 2015)

1:46 mega ao5 wtf


----------



## Chree (Jul 31, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1:46 mega ao5 wtf



Stttaaaaaaahhhpp!!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 31, 2015)

5x5:
Single: 1:25.21 (PB!)
Average of 5: 1:36.72 (PB!)
Average of 12: 1:44.08 (PB!)


Lol now that my 3x3 sucks and my 4x4 isn't working this is like the only event I practice XD


----------



## Renslay (Jul 31, 2015)

Got my new 4x4 and also learned a new method (Meyer).
Already better than any of my previous 4x4 solves!

1. 1:28.09
2. 1:27.42
3. 1:14.37
4. 1:07.93
5. 1:10.22

Avg of 5: 1:17.34


----------



## Myachii (Jul 31, 2015)

Broke some massive milestones yesterday across all big cubes except 7x7.

4x4 -
*48.00 Ao5* - I got my first sub-50 Ao5 the day before, and this was completely out of the blue 
Times - (44.63), (53.07), 48.13, 47.08, 48.78
*50.76 Ao12* - Idek, got some really nice low 50's in this average. No idea how it was so low though.
Times - 51.69, 52.74, (54.16), 50.99, 54.16, 50.36, 50.55, (44.63), 53.07, 48.13, 47.08, 48.78
*52.60 Ao50* - This was just insane. I had been practicing 6x6 all day and decided to do a bunch of 4x4 solves, and I was really in the zone for this 
*53.57 Ao100* - Again.. I knew I was getting some fast times, but I never expected to even get a sub-55 Ao100 for a while.

5x5 - 
*1:25.42 Single* - Completely out of nowhere, the solve didn't feel any different from normal. Sub-90 has been a goal of mine for a long long time, and before this I was getting a lot of low 1:30s so I knew it was only a matter of time. Never expected it to be nearly sub-1:25 though.
*1:37.52 Ao5* - With the incredible single I had a counting 1:31, so I knew that this was a given. First sub-1:40 Ao5, also a massive goal of mine.
Times - 1:31.91, 1:41.56, (1:45.05), 1:39.09, (1:25.42)
*1:40.42 Ao12* - This Ao12 is over 1 second faster than my Ao5 PB the day before.
Times - (1:53.56), 1:31.91, 1:41.56, 1:45.05, 1:39.09, (1:25.42), 1:45.82, 1:38.49, 1:37.98, 1:40.77, 1:41.46, 1:42.09

6x6 - 
*2:59.13 Single* - !!! I completely flipped when I saw this. I have really been practicing 6x6 a lot, but sub-3 seemed a long long way away yet.


So yeah  big day yesterday (get it? BIG day cause BIG cubes? I'll show myself out..)


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2015)

low 9, low 9, mid 12, mid 12, low 7 = not sub-10...

20. 7.09 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 D R' F2 L D' B' F' L' U2 F2 D

2nd best time. Misscrambled, but a nice XX-cross on the correct scramble: z2 U R L2 F M E F2 z'.

The scramble I got wasn't as easy to start with, but easy multislot+EO for the last two pairs and easy ZBLL (corner comm).


----------



## KevinG (Jul 31, 2015)

3.29 Skewb ao12 PB (solves 1-5 make a 2.72 ao5)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-31
avg of 12: 3.29

Time List:
1. (1.66) R' L B' L' R' L B U L' 
2. 2.56 U' R' B R L' U' R' B' R 
3. 3.60 U' L R' U' R B' L B' L' 
4. 2.00 R' B' U' R U' L' U B L' 
5. 3.66 R B R U' R B' L B U' 
6. (5.40) R' B R U' L R' U' R 
7. 3.78 L R U' R B R' B' R' B' 
8. 2.15 U R' L U' B R' U' B' 
9. 3.96 R L U B R' U' B' U L 
10. 3.47 B R U L' U' R B U 
11. 4.18 B' U' L U' L U B L' 
12. 3.53 L U' R' B R' L B' L'

6 One-look solves in one ao12


----------



## mafergut (Jul 31, 2015)

Well, after my first 250 solves with Ortega I got a nice PB Ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-31
avg of 5: 6.13

Time List:
1. (5.25) R' U2 F2 R' U F' U F2 U2 
2. (7.35) U2 R2 U F U' R F' U R' 
3. 6.52 R2 F2 U2 R U F U2 R U 
4. 5.67 R U' R2 F2 U' F R' F R' U' 
5. 6.22 R U' F U2 F U2 R' U' R

Best Ao12 was 6.90 and Ao50 and 100 below 8 but, I have to admit that Ao50 & 100 are invalidated because of some DNFs and horrible solves I deleted from the session. The Ao5 is good, though, as I remember all 5 were in a row, with no DNFs in the middle.

How's that for a 1st try at Ortega?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Chree said:


> Stttaaaaaaahhhpp!!



nah
..


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 31, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Well, after my first 250 solves with Ortega I got a nice PB Ao5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-31
> avg of 5: 6.13
> ...



Better than me when i learnt Ortega! GJ!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 31, 2015)

5.12 skoob ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-31
avg of 100: 5.12

Time List:
1. 3.66 B' U' R L R' L U B 
2. 5.14 U' B' L' B' U' B' L R L' 
3. 4.03 U' R L U B' U' B R L' 
4. 5.46 R U' R' B' R B R L 
5. 5.96 U' R' B L' U L' R B U 
6. 5.28 U L U B' U' B L' B' U' 
7. 3.65 R' B L R U' R' U L' 
8. 5.00 U' R' B' U' B' R' L' R 
9. 4.09 B L U B R' B U' R' 
10. (3.18) R' L' U L' B' L U' R' U 
11. 5.18 L R' U B L R U L 
12. (2.65) B' L U B' R U' R U' 
13. (8.52+) B U B R' L' U R' U' B 
14. 6.08 R B L U B R' U L U' 
15. 4.80 R L B U' R B' U' B U' 
16. 4.15 U L U' L' U' R U B' U 
17. (2.90) B' R' U B' U' B L R 
18. 4.80 U' R U' B U' L' U B 
19. 5.56 L' U L' B' U' B L' U L' 
20. 4.69 R U B R L' R B' R' 
21. 4.33 R U R' U' L B U B 
22. (7.69) L' B' R B U' R' U L B' U' 
23. (7.72) R' L' B' L' U' B' L U 
24. 4.11 U' L' R' B U B L' R L 
25. 3.61 R' U R' U B' L' U L U 
26. 3.84 U B' R' U L U' R U' 
27. 5.27 L' U B U' L R' U B' L' 
28. (8.00) B U R' U' R' B' U B' U' 
29. 6.72 U L' B L R' U B U 
30. 5.41 R' L R U R L B' U L' 
31. 5.46 B U' B' U R U B L' 
32. 4.25 L U R' U' B L B U' B 
33. 5.09 U' L' B R' L' R' L' U R 
34. 5.56 R' B L B U' B' U B R U' 
35. 3.93 R L' U' L R' U L R' L 
36. 3.94 R' U' L R' B R L' B' R 
37. 5.83 R L B' L B' L R L' R 
38. 4.43 U L B R' L' B L' U 
39. 4.15 B' L' U B R' U R' L' R' 
40. (3.11) U' L' R' L R L U L 
41. 4.69 B R' U R' B' U' R' L 
42. 5.15 B U L' U' L' B R' U' 
43. 6.20 U B U' R B' L B' R' U' 
44. 5.47 B L R U' B U B' L' 
45. 5.58 B L' U' R' L R U' B' R' 
46. 4.22 L' R' U' R U' B R' L R 
47. 5.86 R L B' L U' L B R' L' 
48. 4.97 L' U' B L' B' R B' R U' 
49. 6.94 U' B U B' R L R B' 
50. 5.30 L R' L' R L U L U L' 
51. 4.72 L' U' B' U B' R' B L 
52. 5.02 R' L B' U L U B' U' 
53. 5.53 U' L' R L U R' L B R' 
54. 5.59 B' L' B' R L R B L U' 
55. 6.36 L' R B' L U R' B R' 
56. 6.11 R' U' R U B' L B U' 
57. 3.43 B L' R L' B' R' L' R' L' 
58. 5.41 R' L' R L' B R' B L' U' 
59. 6.05 R U R' U' L R B' R' B 
60. 4.59 U R' B L' U' L' U' R 
61. 4.41 L U' B' R' B' U' B' U L' 
62. 5.21 U' B U' R U R U B' 
63. 5.08 R' L U' L B U' L R 
64. (2.47) R L R L B U L B' L' 
65. 3.90 L B' L R B' U' B' R' L' 
66. 6.36 R U L B R' U B U 
67. 4.63 U L U' R' U L' B R' U 
68. 4.52 B' L' R' L' U' L' R B L 
69. 6.02 U' B' U' R U B' U B' L 
70. 4.77 R' B' U R' U' L' U B 
71. 5.09 L' B L' U L R B L 
72. 5.53 U R' U' L' U' B' U' R B' 
73. 6.36 L R' L' U L' B R L' R 
74. 6.86 B U R L' U L' U R 
75. 4.68 R' L U' B' R U L' B L 
76. 5.56 B R B' U' B R' L' U R 
77. 5.34 R' U' B' U R' B' R L 
78. 4.81 R' B U B' R U B R' 
79. 5.90 R' U' L' U R U' R L' U' L' 
80. 6.34 L' R U R B' L' U' B 
81. 5.40 L' R B' L' B' L' R' B' L' 
82. 6.13 L' U' R U' R' U' R' B' U' 
83. 5.86 B L' U R' B R' L' R' B' 
84. (7.30) B U L R' L R B L U 
85. 5.30 L' R U' R B' R U' R U 
86. 5.69 B R' B' U' R B' R' U 
87. 5.59 L' B U B' R U' B L 
88. 3.86 R' U L' B' R B L R L' 
89. 4.34 L' B R U B' R L' U' 
90. 5.09 L U' B R' U' R L' R' U 
91. 5.05 R B U R' B U' L U' L U' 
92. 4.91 B' U' L' B' R B' U' R' 
93. 5.05 R' L R' L' U' R B' L' U' 
94. 4.71 U' B U R' U R L' U B' 
95. 6.31 B L' U' R' L' B R U' 
96. 3.59 U R' U R' U R B' U 
97. 4.15 U L' B' L B' L B' R 
98. 6.20 B L' R' U' L' U' B' L' R' 
99. 4.75 B' R' U R B R' B U' 
100. 6.43 U L B' L U' B' U R'



with this: ._.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-31
avg of 12: 4.38

Time List:
1. 3.65 R' B L R U' R' U L' 
2. 5.00 U' R' B' U' B' R' L' R 
3. 4.09 B L U B R' B U' R' 
4. 3.18 R' L' U L' B' L U' R' U 
5. 5.18 L R' U B L R U L 
6. (2.65) B' L U B' R U' R U' 
7. (8.52+) B U B R' L' U R' U' B 
8. 6.08 R B L U B R' U L U' 
9. 4.80 R L B U' R B' U' B U' 
10. 4.15 U L U' L' U' R U B' U 
11. 2.90 B' R' U B' U' B L R 
12. 4.80 U' R U' B U' L' U B


----------



## mafergut (Jul 31, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Better than me when i learnt Ortega! GJ!



Thanks! Now I came back to 3x3 and I'm having horrible solves  I hope it's just temporary.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 31, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 5x5 -
> *1:25.42 Single* - Completely out of nowhere, the solve didn't feel any different from normal. Sub-90 has been a goal of mine for a long long time, and before this I was getting a lot of low 1:30s so I knew it was only a matter of time. Never expected it to be nearly sub-1:25 though.


my first sub-1:30 was 1:25 too xD

also 555
1:29.91 single on cam, 2nd best ever and first sub-1:30 with yau5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 31, 2015)

first ao100 with pyra 1flip, getting closer to my keyhole/oka times ;D
6.65 ao100
5.03 ao5
5.81 ao12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-31
avg of 100: 6.65

Time List:
1. 7.81 U R B' U' R L U' R U' l' r' 
2. (10.61) U L R' B' R U B U' L b 
3. 7.06 U L R' L' B U L' B l' b' 
4. 7.41 U L' R U' B' R' B' L' B' l' u 
5. (10.80) U' R' U R U' B' L B' r b u 
6. 4.94 B L' B R' L U B' L l' b' u 
7. 5.55 R' U' L U' B' L' U' R r u 
8. 6.43 U R' B L R B L R' U' r' b' 
9. 8.38 U B U B' L' U B' U' L l r' b u' 
10. 8.68 U' L' U' B' L' U R B' 
11. 6.88 L' U' L R' U' B U' L l u' 
12. 5.71 U B R U B R B' U' l b 
13. 6.97 R B' L' R' L R' L U l' b u' 
14. (10.71) U L B U L B' U' R' L' l' r u 
15. 6.53 B' R' B' L' R' L' B' R' l r' b' 
16. (11.08) U B' U' L B R' U' B' l' r' b u 
17. 7.69 U' B U' B L U L B' r b' 
18. 7.61 L' B' L B L' B L' R' l u 
19. 5.11 R' B' U' R U' B' L' R l' r' b' u 
20. 7.19 U R' U B' R L B U' r 
21. 8.53 R' B L U L' R' B' U' l' b' u' 
22. 7.00 U B' U B' R' B' L R' l r b u' 
23. 9.15 U' L' R' L R L' B R' l' r u' 
24. 7.71 U' L' B U' L R' B L r b u' 
25. 7.78 R L' B' L' R L' U' B l r u' 
26. 6.52 U B' R U' R L R B' l' u 
27. 7.19 U R' B L' U L' R' B' l' r' u' 
28. 5.66 U' L' R L' R U' L R' L R' l r' b u 
29. 5.91 L B' L' B L' B U' L' B l' b u 
30. 6.77 U' B L' U' R U B L l' r b' u 
31. (10.02) L U' R L' U' L' U' R l r u' 
32. 6.22 L B R L' U B' L' U' l' b' u 
33. 7.31 U L U L' R B R L' l' r' b' u 
34. 5.93 L B L' R L' B' R' U l r 
35. 9.75 U R' B U R' L' B L' r' b' 
36. (3.56) R B' L' R' B R' L' R' r' u 
37. 8.86 U L U R B L R' U r' b' u 
38. 4.61 R' U' L B U L B' L l r b' 
39. 6.77 L U' B L' R' L R' U r u 
40. 4.18 R U L' B R' U L R l' b 
41. 5.16 U L' R' U' R L B' L' l b' 
42. 5.90 L R' L U' R B' R B l r' b u' 
43. (3.41) U B U L' B' R U B R' 
44. 6.38 U B U B' L U L U l r b u 
45. 9.44 B' L U' R B' L B' U r' b' 
46. 5.65 L' R' U L' U B L R u 
47. 7.72 U L' R' U' R' B L B' l' u' 
48. 6.13 U B R' B L' R U' R' L' l' r' b' u 
49. 6.06 L' U' L U' R' L R' U l r u' 
50. 5.88 B' R L B' U' R B' L' l r' 
51. 7.66 U L U' B' R L' U B l' r' 
52. (3.27) U R' L U L U' L U l' r b' 
53. 5.22 B' U' R U L' R' L U' b' 
54. 7.50 L' B' R U' R U' B' L U l' r' b' 
55. 5.43 R U' B R' U' B' U R' u' 
56. 8.41 L U B L' U R' U L l' u 
57. 5.75 U L R' U B' R' B' R u' 
58. 7.66 U L R' U' L B' L' R' l' 
59. 6.08 U' R B' U L' B U B' b' 
60. 5.38 L U R' U B R' B' L' l r b' u' 
61. 7.18 U' L U R' U L U L' l r' 
62. 6.55 U' B L U L R' L U l' b u' 
63. 8.03 L R L R L R' U B' r 
64. 6.38 U R' B L B L B U' l b u 
65. 6.93 U L U' B' U' L U R' u' 
66. (2.86) L B U B U' B L' B' l b' 
67. 4.65 U' L' B L' B U R' U' l r b' u' 
68. 4.06 B' U' B' U R' B' U' R l r' u 
69. 6.40 L R' B' U' B' U' B U u 
70. 8.30 B' L' B L' U B' R' L l r' u' 
71. 4.03 L U' B R' L B' U' R r' b' u 
72. 6.91 U R' L R' L' U L' R' U r u 
73. 6.96 R L R' B' U' L U' R l r' 
74. 6.63 R U' R' L' R' U B' L l r' b 
75. 5.66 U R B' U' L R L B l u' 
76. 6.41 U R' B' U R' L' R B' l r b u' 
77. 6.41 L' B L' U' B' U' B R l r b 
78. 4.52 L B R B R' B' U' R' 
79. 5.59 L' B U B' R U B' U l r u' 
80. 6.53 U' B R U' B' U L B' l' b u' 
81. 6.18 U L U L' R' U L' R L l r' b 
82. 7.00 U L' U' R B R' U B R l' r' u' 
83. 7.13 L U' B' U L B L U l b u' 
84. 4.58 L U R' U R' U' R' B R' l' r' b 
85. 4.43 U' B' L B L R' B L' 
86. 8.28 U L R' U B U' L B' U l r' u 
87. 7.58 U B R' U' R B' U L l r' b' u' 
88. 6.69 L' U R L R U' L R l b' u 
89. 6.38 R U' L' B' R B U B U l' b' u' 
90. 5.93 L U L' R' B L R' B l' r b' u' 
91. 7.52 L U' R' U' R' B' L' B u' 
92. 5.43 U L' R U' L R L R B l b 
93. 8.09 U' B L R' U' R B R l' b' u' 
94. 8.72 R B' U' B L B' L R' l' r' b u 
95. 5.83 U' B R' U L B' L' B' l b' u' 
96. 6.71 U L R L B R' L' B' l' r' u 
97. 8.06 R L' R U B U L U' b' u' 
98. 5.72 U' B' R B L' B R' U l' b' u 
99. (3.50) R B' U L' U R B' R' 
100. 6.71 U L' R U L U L U l' r' b u


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 31, 2015)

sorry for double post, but it's worth it 

sq1: 25.73 ao5 gj
27.09 ao12 gj
30.08 ao50 ._. but still gj xD



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-31
avg of 50: 30.08

Time List:
1. 24.16 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0) 
2. 35.09 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0) 
3. 26.11 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
4. 35.56 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(4, -1) 
5. 28.90 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -4) 
6. 33.30 (-3, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -3) 
7. 29.46 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, -4) 
8. (48.00) (-5, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
9. 30.31 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
10. 24.28 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
11. 33.27 (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
12. 32.61 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
13. 25.80 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0) 
14. 34.33 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, -2)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
15. 30.16 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-1, 0) 
16. 36.68 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0) 
17. 26.80 (-5, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
18. (21.47) (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
19. 27.44 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
20. 24.43 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
21. 32.59 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
22. 25.40 (1, 3)/(6, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/ 
23. (20.93) (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
24. 30.33 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -2) 
25. (21.47) (3, -4)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
26. 30.84 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, -4) 
27. 38.02 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(3, 0) 
28. 39.50 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
29. 25.38 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0) 
30. 33.46 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0) 
31. 22.27 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(5, 0)/ 
32. 31.50 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1) 
33. 24.21 (4, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -2) 
34. 22.05 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
35. (52.11+) (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0) 
36. 29.53 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0) 
37. 37.80 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
38. 33.55 (-5, -3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5) 
39. (39.63) (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
40. 30.56 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/ 
41. 25.66 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
42. 31.27 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -4)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
43. 25.72 (3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/ 
44. 34.30 (1, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3) 
45. 35.32 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
46. 27.47 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
47. 31.13 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0) 
48. 35.08 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -1)/(5, 0) 
49. 22.09 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
50. 29.97 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)


----------



## qaz (Aug 1, 2015)

5x5 pbs by a huge margin wtf!

1:14.94 single (-3.93s) - also got a 1:16 in this session, second best ever
1:18.31 mo3 (-8.19s)
1:21.52 ao5 (-5.65s)
1:23.71 ao12 (-6.70s) - no sup-1:30s in this!
1:26.88 ao25 (-7.95s)



Spoiler: times



*last 5 make 1:21.52 ao5*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-31
avg of 12: 1:23.71

Time List:
1. 1:25.08 U' Bw2 R L' B' Bw2 L2 Bw2 Lw' L B2 Rw2 L' F' R2 Dw2 R Lw2 B2 R' U Uw Lw2 Fw2 F L2 F2 U Bw Lw Fw L' Lw' F2 Dw2 R2 L Dw' U' Lw' Rw' B Fw' U' D' Lw2 B2 Uw Rw2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 F R' L' Bw' D2 Lw' Uw2 Rw 
2. 1:24.29 Dw R2 Fw2 U R Rw2 Uw2 L2 B U' Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw B2 F2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Dw Uw' Fw2 B2 L2 Dw R L B R F2 U L Uw' D' Fw Dw2 Uw' D Rw L2 Bw F' Fw2 R' F' L Bw2 Lw B2 Dw' U Bw2 Lw2 L2 Uw Bw2 Lw R F U 
3. 1:23.31 D2 Lw2 Bw F2 D2 U2 R2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Dw U2 B2 Fw' F D2 R Rw2 D L Bw Rw R' B2 Uw' R2 Rw2 Lw2 B F R L2 D Bw2 Fw L Uw' D' U2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 D F' Fw' Rw2 Lw Bw' Rw2 Dw B2 F2 Bw D2 R' B2 Lw' L Bw2 Fw 
4. 1:26.28 L2 R' Fw2 U' Fw Lw2 Fw2 U2 Dw B2 D2 F' L' Dw' R2 L Uw2 Fw2 Dw' B' Fw' L2 F D2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw B' R F U2 Fw' Uw Fw B' L2 F' Rw' L' Fw R' Rw' U B2 Bw2 Lw2 D2 Dw B2 Uw U' F' Fw Lw R' Rw' L2 D2 Lw2 Bw' 
5. 1:20.93 D' Bw' L' R2 B Lw L2 Fw' L2 D Fw2 U' Dw R L' F D' Rw' D2 B F2 L2 Fw R2 B2 Uw2 D Bw' Uw' B2 F2 R' Uw B' R U' Fw Dw R B' Fw D B Dw U Uw2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Bw U2 Uw2 B2 L2 D' F2 Dw2 R 
6. 1:28.09 L' U' Dw2 L' Lw U D Uw2 Lw' R2 F' B2 Dw Bw D2 Dw2 U2 B2 Uw U2 Dw' R2 L2 Uw' L Rw2 R Lw2 Bw' L' R U Uw R' Uw B' Fw U2 L Bw L Lw Fw' R2 B Lw L' Rw' R2 Uw' B2 D U' F Bw2 Fw' Lw2 B2 Fw' Rw 
7. 1:24.62 Fw2 Uw' F Uw Fw' Lw U' F' Fw2 B R2 Bw' R Fw' L' Uw2 Rw B2 D' Dw R2 U Lw2 D Fw2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' R' Lw B' Uw Dw Bw2 Lw' Uw' F' B L' F' Uw' R Fw2 D B Rw2 R2 Uw U' L Rw R2 B R' Rw2 B F' Rw 
8. 1:24.56 B2 Dw' Uw' L2 F D Uw' F Fw Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 F Bw' Dw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 U2 B2 F' L D Uw' Dw Fw' F2 D Uw F2 Bw2 L' U B' Uw2 F R' D' F2 Rw Bw2 B Uw' R2 F' Dw' U Uw' R Bw R Dw Fw F' R' Uw Bw Uw 
9. (1:28.33) Rw D' L2 Rw Bw' Fw D R2 B2 Uw2 L' Uw Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw U D' Uw2 Rw D' B Bw Rw' F' Uw D' Dw F2 Bw U R F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw U2 Bw2 R2 F' B2 Uw' F R2 Bw' Rw R L' Fw U2 Fw2 Dw F R' L Fw 
10. (1:14.94) Uw' Rw Fw F' Lw2 Bw2 Uw Bw' D2 R' U' R2 F Dw2 R' Bw U' Dw2 F Lw Fw Dw Uw B' D' B' L2 B2 L D L2 Bw2 D Lw' Rw D' B Rw D' Dw2 Rw2 Uw' U' L' B' D Dw' Lw2 U D F B2 Dw R' L' Dw2 L Rw' Bw U2 
11. 1:23.72 Fw' F Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw2 L F D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw L2 Bw Rw2 Lw' R2 L F Uw U' F Dw2 L' Uw' R' Lw Uw2 D Fw R2 U' Fw F Uw Dw' F Uw2 L2 Uw Dw2 R Bw' B Lw2 L2 R' B' Uw' Dw Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D U' Bw F' L' Lw2 
12. 1:16.27 D Uw2 Bw' D Lw' L D B L' U' Lw Dw D2 Lw' Fw Uw2 Bw2 U2 Rw2 B' U' R' Rw Bw F' D' Rw' L' R' Bw2 Fw' D2 F' R' Rw2 Uw Rw' L2 Uw U2 D R2 Fw F' Lw B' Fw' Bw Uw' B2 L' Uw' Fw' Uw Bw' R2 Bw2 Lw R' Uw2



also 6x6 pbs: 2:35.56 single, 2:46.70 mo3, 2:50.26 ao5
and for 7x7 a 4:16.81 ao12


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2015)

15x15 sliding puzzle (224 puzzle) in 7:06.552
30x30 sliding puzzle (899 puzzle) in 46:00.763


----------



## imvelox (Aug 1, 2015)

qqwref said:


> 15x15 sliding puzzle (224 puzzle) in 7:06.552
> 30x30 sliding puzzle (899 puzzle) in 46:00.763



wat 
How can have you suddenly smashed Ben's Pbs? ;_;
Also do some videos pls


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 1, 2015)

R L' B' D' B D F U L2 U D2 L2 D2 L' D' L R U2 D F2 U R F2 U2 D' 
y' L D' L U R' U' F R'//Xcross

I'm amazed I saw that in inspection. That's a really tough Xcross to notice, IMO. I guess my eyes were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2015)

picked up my crappy 7x7 for some reason. got a 4:02 single.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 1, 2015)

Sq1: 
22.42 ao5
25.78 ao12
30.51 ao100 

Still a stupid event


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 1, 2015)

4 PB singles at Nats


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2015)

1:29.13 5x5 avg5, pretty good I guess


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 1, 2015)

21.85 OH PB single! Also, 23.21 solve immediately after, and both were PLL skips! In addition, 25.51 ao5 and 29.23 ao12. All PBs, so I think I should practice OH more and try to get decent.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 21.85 OH PB single! Also, 23.21 solve immediately after, and both were PLL skips! In addition, 25.51 ao5 and 29.23 ao12. All PBs, so I think I should practice OH more and try to get decent.



Go get that NR


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Go get that NR



Wat that is the WR lol


----------



## EMI (Aug 1, 2015)

Tied my FMC average of 5 PB twice:
27 26 (29) (24) 25 <- the first three are from the WC
and
(27) (25) 26 26 26 <- dat consistency though 

My current average of 12 in the global session is 26.7, 0.1 off PB. I have to roll a 26 and a 29, so let's see.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-1
avg of 12: 8.50

Time List:
1. 7.10 F2 L' D R B' U2 D' B' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 L F2 B' 
2. 8.04 D2 L' B' D R' U D2 B2 R L2 U B2 L2 U2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U 
3. 7.85 L' B2 L2 U L' B' L' F2 L' U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 
4. (10.05) B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 U' B' U2 B2 U F2 R' D L D2 
5. 8.39 D2 B2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 L' R' U' B' R' D' R' B2 L' U' 
6. 8.79 D' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 L' B' R2 F D F' U L' B' R2 
7. 9.93 U B2 D L2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 R' F R' U2 B2 L B' D2 U L2 
8. 10.04 F D2 B L2 B F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' D' U F D' B' D' L2 U' L 
9. 7.92 U L2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' F U R U R2 U2 
10. (7.09) R' B' U2 R L F' D F2 U R' B2 U R2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 
11. 8.06 R D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 U L2 R' F L2 F2 R' D2 
12. 8.85 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' U' B2 F2 U B U2 L D' R' F' R2 U2 L F'
that counting 10 tho -_-


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2015)

imvelox said:


> wat
> How can have you suddenly smashed Ben's Pbs? ;_;
> Also do some videos pls


I dunno. I just know how to do grids now because of practice (and the 64x64).

I have a 20x20 on video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6dulzLpeJY


----------



## nalralz (Aug 1, 2015)

2.08 full step Ortega solve!!!


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 1, 2015)

Chris Olson just got a sub-Erik single at Nats!
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/results/live.php?cat=1&rnd=1


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2015)

7x7 stats: (hide)
number of times: 8/8
best time: 3:57.35
worst time: 4:33.80

current avg5: 4:16.56 (σ = 2.63)
best avg5: 4:11.14 (σ = 6.58)

session avg: 4:13.92 (σ = 5.43)
session mean: 4:14.33
wanted to do more solves but my cube started to pop like crazy so I stopped.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 7x7 stats: (hide)
> number of times: 8/8
> best time: 3:57.35
> worst time: 4:33.80
> ...



Wow nice, and I thought I was catching up to you

Edit: 1:19.61 5x5 single with a pop that wasted like 4 seconds


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 2, 2015)

Yi-Fan Wu breaks the 4x4 AsR yet again


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 2, 2015)

F L' D' F2 B L2 B D2 L F R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' D2 B2 R2 D' F2 

got my pb on that scramble of 21.54 can anyone tell me what they would have done for it?


----------



## EMI (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice average, single might be PB, average might be PB ^^

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-2
avg of 5: 10.28

Time List:
1. 9.84 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
2. (13.16) (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4) 
3. 11.31 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3) 
4. 9.69 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0) 
5. (7.13) (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)

Reconstruction of the 7.13:
0,-4/0,-2/-1,0/0,1/0,3/
-5,0/6,3/
0,-3/-1,-1/
J-J


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2015)

4x4 PB's: (1/5/12)

33.92/37.87/40.07


Also another sub6 single

5.80 F' D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' R' D F U B' R U B2

U' R D R2' D' or U' D R' D' R2 (I think it's the first one)
something
Fat double sune (can't remember if lefty or right)
PLL skip

Looking at the scramble again I should've done D U2 R' D' R' U' R'


E: can't remember which one of the two crosses


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2015)

1:28.55 5x5 avg12, really close to PB. Also got a 1:25.66 gj avg5


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Decided to chuck a ton of lube into my huachuang to slow it down so its usable
Average of 5: 1:25.47
1. 1:26.13 D' U2 F2 b2 B2 f R' d f' R2 r F' r' U2 F d2 r' D d2 R2 U' l2 f L2 B' r U' f' D' r2 B2 r2 U B2 L d r B D2 d l' D' u2 r l' U' D2 f R2 d2 u' L u2 d2 U R2 b r' l' F
2. 1:26.50 U2 d r' U' L F2 d2 F' b2 d f2 B' u' F L2 d2 r2 u2 D B2 b' F' r L2 D' L2 l2 d B U' u D' F D' u2 l' U r2 u2 F2 L2 b' B' f2 U D2 l' f u2 l' b2 U2 u' l b2 r' b' d f F2
3. 1:23.78 R2 B U B' F d' D2 f b F' D' F b2 f' D' R F f u2 f u U r2 R' u2 L u d2 b' U' D F2 b2 U2 f' D U r u2 d' R u' l U L' R B2 b2 d2 r' u' R' L2 r F' B2 l2 b F' u'
4. (1:27.43) r2 d2 l' f d' R2 F f d L2 b f2 B l2 u d L' f F r b2 d2 b2 U2 F' b D b f' L2 D' f2 r2 l2 F' D2 R2 D' u' B' U' u' R' F2 R' B2 l' F f d2 U r' u' d D b' r B' f L2
5. (1:20.80) B2 U' f F2 D2 u' b L' d' B2 L U2 r2 l2 d U' R B r' B' l2 f2 D' f2 B L' R B2 f2 U2 R2 u2 l2 u2 L r' B' u D R' D' u2 f2 b l2 U' d' r2 b' L' r' u' B r' d D' F f b2 u2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 2, 2015)

Drew 1.68 pyra NAR single


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Drew 1.68 pyra NAR single



He still does pyra?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> He still does pyra?



what? and gj drew on the single! the average was nice too!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what? and gj drew on the single! the average was nice too!



Hadn't seen him post anything about pyra for a long time.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Hadn't seen him post anything about pyra for a long time.



He has posted in the Pyraminxers group so yes he has been practicing. Iirc he also posted a 1.9x ao5 here


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 2, 2015)

3.29 official pyraminx average!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 2, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> 3.29 official pyraminx average!



gogo podium!


----------



## mrtomas (Aug 2, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.85
worst time: 12.51

current mo3: 9.25 (σ = 0.99)
best mo3: 8.21 (σ = 0.42)

current avg5: 9.54 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 8.56 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 10.17 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 9.10 (σ = 0.85)

current avg50: 9.87 (σ = 1.03)
best avg50: 9.87 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 9.87 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 9.89
Did some 3x3 solves before a competition. Pretty good


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 2, 2015)

mrtomas said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 50/50
> best time: 7.85
> worst time: 12.51
> ...



GJ! What is your next competition?


----------



## mrtomas (Aug 2, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> GJ! What is your next competition?



Kaliska Open next weekend


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 2, 2015)

Generated by qqTimer: L R B2 L R' U R F' R' B' R2 U' D2 R F2 U2 L' D2 L' F L' B' F D' U'
I got a 13.736 as a 22-second averager. New PB by almost 2 seconds!

z //Cross
U2 R U' R' U2 y L U' L' //Pair 1
U' L' U2 L U R' U R //Pair 2
U2 L' U L R U2' R' Dw R' U' R //Pair 3
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' //Pair 4
U' Rw U2' R' U' R U' Rw' //OLL
U2 M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' //PLL


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> 3.29 official pyraminx average!



Nice! Congrats for placing 2nd too!


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

Lucas 0.94 2x2 single.


----------



## Sajwo (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow! Is the 5.58 on video? http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/results/live.php?compid=359

That was only ~0.3s slower than his 2x2 single. Sick


----------



## TDM (Aug 2, 2015)

Sub-10 official single! Really happy about that since I locked up and +2ed what should have been a sub-10 the solve before. Also came 6th in 3x3 and OH, and 5th in 3BLD! My 3BLD single would've got me 2nd the round before, but everyone else did better second round too


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sub-10 official single! Really happy about that since I locked up and +2ed what should have been a sub-10 the solve before. Also came 6th in 3x3 and OH, and 5th in 3BLD! My 3BLD single would've got me 2nd the round before, but everyone else did better second round too



Nice!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 3, 2015)

9.50 and 9.82 fullstep singles _*in the same ao5!!!!*_

9.50 is overall PB beating my 9.64 LL skip.

ao5 was PB too (11.76)


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 3, 2015)

UKNR 7x7 3:18 single, 3:21.14 mean (pretty close to ciaran)

Won my first competition with my first official sub9 average: 8.88s (9.37, 8.96, 8.32, 9.64, 8.18)

final accomplishment: Nerves are starting to affect me a lot less. Was still a bit nervous for 7x7 because I had practiced so much, but it didnt cost me.


----------



## imvelox (Aug 3, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> UKNR 7x7 3:18 single, 3:21.14 mean (pretty close to ciaran)



Nice, go go sub3!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 3, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> UKNR 7x7 3:18 single, 3:21.14 mean (pretty close to ciaran)



but not close enough, I'll extend the BIR to sub 3:15 at the end of the month



scottishcuber said:


> Won my first competition with my first official sub9 average: 8.88s (9.37, 8.96, 8.32, 9.64, 8.18)



sounds surprisingly similar to me, of course I didn't get the 8 average in the final. Well done!


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 3, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Nice, go go sub3!



Haha thanks I'll keep trying.



CiaranBeahan said:


> but not close enough, I'll extend the BIR to sub 3:15 at the end of the month



Yh I know your average is definitely gonna be improved. I look forward to seeing it


----------



## TDM (Aug 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok, so sq1 is getting hilarious. My sq1 sucks and so does parity xD

21.58 ao5 wat
22.45 ao12 wat with soo many parities
28.84 ao100 gj

3 days ago I said I wanted to be sub30 until next comp so, yeah


----------



## Berd (Aug 3, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Ok, so sq1 is getting hilarious. My sq1 sucks and so does parity xD
> 
> 21.58 ao5 wat
> 22.45 ao12 wat with soo many parities
> ...


You should learn Matt 's square one hax!


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 3, 2015)

so nats,

1:01.76 mega avg in the first round, .26 off from beating my previous comp pb single. 3 sub 1 singles total and 3rd place in the final.
1:26 5x5 avg, was good considering I havent really practiced 5x5 in a while.
and 2 subs 10s in 3x3, would have preferred a better avg but i suppose the singles were alright


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 3, 2015)

Nats: 6x6, OH and two Mega PB singles. Made it into round 2 of Pyra. So yeah.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 3, 2015)

Switched to Yu Da-Hyun's megaminx s2l order and it's working wonders. 2:05.01 PB single and 2:14.09 ao5. I am starting to like mega a lot.


----------



## chronondecay (Aug 3, 2015)

Broke PB after more than three months! The last solve of a rather crappy session. Also first reconstruction ever, so yay.

16.02 D F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B F' L' F U' F U2 F' L U2

y
L' D' R' F D' //cross
U' R U2 R' L U' L' //F2L1
U' L' U L B' R B R' //F2L2
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L3
L' U2 L U L' U' L //F2L4
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' //OLL
U (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2') U' //PLL+AUF


----------



## Knut (Aug 3, 2015)

First sub-20 avg of 12. 19.77 *fistpump*


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice! Congrats for placing 2nd too!



Thanks!


----------



## Chree (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally improving at 6x6... new PBs:

Single: 2:46.67
Ao5: 3:08.26
Ao12: 3:09.97
Ao25: 3:13.86 

The single was my only sub3 in the session, but beat my previous PB by about 10 seconds.

I think 6x6 has been the most difficult event for me to improve in lately. Hoya is doing the trick!


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 3, 2015)

Skype pyra team BLD with Eli:
3.209 single
9.xx AO5


----------



## Username (Aug 3, 2015)

10.11 R L B' U' R F D' R2 L' F U2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2 B

y2
r U' r' y U' F' R' F'
y R U' R'
y U' R' U R
R U R' U' y R' U' R
U' z U' R U R2 U' R U
z' U' r U' r' U' r B x' F U' r'

notbad OH single


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 3, 2015)

almost sub 8.5 average of 100


8.51 average of 100


Spoiler



11310	Aug 3, 2015 2:59:23 PM	00:07.97 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 F L B U B' F' U
11309	Aug 3, 2015 2:58:55 PM	00:08.17 D2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L' U R' F' R2 D U' R' D B' D
11308	Aug 3, 2015 2:58:24 PM	00:08.02 F2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F' B2 L2 U2 R F' D R' U2 B'
11307	Aug 3, 2015 2:57:59 PM	00:08.95 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U B' R B2 L2 B2 L' U' B D' F' R2 U
11306	Aug 3, 2015 2:57:29 PM	00:08.20 D' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' F' R L' U' R' D B' R2 D' R2 U
11305	Aug 3, 2015 2:57:04 PM	00:09.14 U B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L' B D2 L2 F2 D L2 F' R' B' U
11304	Aug 3, 2015 2:56:26 PM	00:08.63 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R' D2 B' U L' F2 D B2 D L2 D
11303	Aug 3, 2015 2:55:51 PM	00:07.74 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F R D' U' R' D' U' L D'
11302	Aug 3, 2015 2:55:21 PM	00:09.25 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U F U2 B2 L' B' D' B L' F2 R2 U2
11301	Aug 3, 2015 2:54:39 PM	00:07.92 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F' L' B R' D' R' U' B' R U2 R2
11300	Aug 3, 2015 2:54:10 PM	00:07.38 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' B U' L' B2 R F' U2 L2 F2 D
11299	Aug 3, 2015 2:53:26 PM	00:07.50 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R' U' B L2 U' R' L2 D B L2 U2
11298	Aug 3, 2015 2:53:01 PM	00:08.32 R2 F2 D' U F2 D L2 D' U2 R' B2 U' B U' F' R2 B2 D' F'
11297	Aug 3, 2015 2:52:37 PM	00:10.20 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B' D' R D2 L' D F2 R F' U'
11296	Aug 3, 2015 2:52:12 PM	00:07.81 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 D L2 F L D R B' D2 F' L2 D L'
11295	Aug 3, 2015 2:51:46 PM	00:09.00 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' B' D R L2 F' D F2 U2 R' U' L
11294	Aug 3, 2015 2:51:21 PM	00:08.16 D U L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 B' L' F' D' R L2 D2 B' R2 F' U
11293	Aug 3, 2015 2:50:52 PM	00:07.55 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L U' B D R2 U B' R L' D'
11292	Aug 3, 2015 2:50:25 PM	00:07.24 U2 B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R F2 L U L' B F2 U2 R' B2
11291	Aug 3, 2015 2:49:57 PM	00:08.97 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 U F' R' U' R L D' R2 D2 B' D2 U
11290	Aug 3, 2015 2:49:19 PM	00:08.50 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L D' F' U2 R B R' D' F' D'
11289	Aug 3, 2015 2:48:52 PM	00:08.53 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D F' D L U' B2 F' U R2 B' L2
11288	Aug 3, 2015 2:48:17 PM	00:11.84 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' R' U2 F' R2 F U' B2 D' R2 L' U'
11287	Aug 3, 2015 2:47:37 PM	00:09.67 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R' L2 D' F' L' D R' L D2 L
11286	Aug 3, 2015 2:47:15 PM	00:08.55 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U' F' B2 L' U B D R U' B' L D
11285	Aug 3, 2015 2:46:52 PM	00:07.88 D B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D' L' D R2 U' F R B2 U B2 D'
11284	Aug 3, 2015 2:46:27 PM	00:09.11 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 B2 D U' L' F2 U2 B' R' D U2 F' L B2 R'
11283	Aug 3, 2015 2:45:56 PM	00:08.58 U L2 D' R2 D F2 D F2 D B2 U2 B' R U' L' B2 D2 L2 D B2 R D'
11282	Aug 3, 2015 2:45:21 PM	00:08.67 L2 D F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B' R B2 D2 L F2 U2 B' R' B2
11281	Aug 3, 2015 2:45:07 PM	00:07.83 U' B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' U' B2 R' D' R' B' U2 F' L B2 U'
11280	Aug 3, 2015 2:44:40 PM	00:09.58 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U L D' F L2 F2 R'
11279	Aug 3, 2015 2:44:14 PM	00:06.89 F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B' R F2 U R B' U' L2 D U2
11278	Aug 3, 2015 2:43:54 PM	00:07.93 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R F' D B' R U' B' D' B' F2
11277	Aug 3, 2015 2:42:25 PM	00:08.85 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 F' L B L2 F D R B U L' D'
11276	Aug 3, 2015 2:42:04 PM	00:07.87 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 F B2 R D L2 B2 L' U' B R' D2
11275	Aug 3, 2015 2:41:41 PM	00:07.44 D U F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 L' U F' R' D' R2 F' U L' D2
11274	Aug 3, 2015 2:41:05 PM	00:08.99 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L' F' R' L' D B' U R2 L' F2
11273	Aug 3, 2015 2:40:53 PM	00:08.01 R2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 D F U' R2 B' R2 D' L D L2 B
11272	Aug 3, 2015 2:40:41 PM	00:10.22 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 F' R' L' B' R U' F R2 B2 D
11271	Aug 3, 2015 2:40:03 PM	00:08.94 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' L' U' L' B R2 B D' U2
11270	Aug 3, 2015 2:39:24 PM	00:10.45 R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U' F' L2 D' U' R' F' U L' D U L'
11269	Aug 3, 2015 2:38:59 PM	00:09.52 D' F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R' B' F' L' B' L2 D' R U2 B F
11268	Aug 3, 2015 2:38:21 PM	00:07.55 F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R' B' L2 F' R D R U' L U
11267	Aug 3, 2015 2:37:46 PM	00:07.90 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' L U2 F' L' F2 D U2 B' U F'
11266	Aug 3, 2015 2:37:20 PM	00:07.90 D2 U R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' U R D' F' D' L U R' B' D
11265	Aug 3, 2015 2:36:48 PM	00:08.53 D L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B R' D2 L' F L' U F' L' F2
11264	Aug 3, 2015 2:36:23 PM	00:08.26 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D B' D' B' R2 F D L' U R B2
11263	Aug 3, 2015 2:34:32 PM	00:08.03 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 B' L' B L2 B' D2 R2 D2 R' L'
11262	Aug 3, 2015 2:34:16 PM	00:08.79 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' U B F' R2 B L' F R D2 U2
11261	Aug 3, 2015 2:33:53 PM	00:08.22 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 B' L U2 F R L' D L2 F D'
11260	Aug 3, 2015 2:33:27 PM	00:07.05 D B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L B' D' L2 B D2 L2 D' R' B L
11259	Aug 3, 2015 2:33:03 PM	00:08.79 R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L F' D' R B D U2 F' U' B'
11258	Aug 3, 2015 2:32:39 PM	00:09.76 U L2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L D B' D U2 R D U' B F U'
11257	Aug 3, 2015 2:32:15 PM	00:08.47 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D B' R' D B D U' R2 U2 B'
11256	Aug 3, 2015 2:31:53 PM	00:07.83 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 L' B U' B L' U2 B' R F L2 D'
11255	Aug 3, 2015 2:31:44 PM	00:06.83 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B' R' L2 B U' F2 L2 F D' B'
11254	Aug 3, 2015 2:31:18 PM	00:09.97 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U' L' B U L U' L2 F U2 F' D2 L'
11253	Aug 3, 2015 2:30:46 PM	00:09.41 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 L U' R L2 D' F' U2
11252	Aug 3, 2015 2:30:18 PM	00:08.33 U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L B D' R U F' R' U2 F D U'
11251	Aug 3, 2015 2:29:39 PM	00:09.31 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D' L' B' D' R U2 R2 L2 F2 D' B'
11250	Aug 3, 2015 2:29:11 PM	00:08.53 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' U L' B' U F' R2 L' D R' U2 L
11249	Aug 3, 2015 2:28:54 PM	00:08.87 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 L B' R' F R2 F' D2 R F' L2
11248	Aug 3, 2015 2:28:29 PM	00:08.56 U B2 U B2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F' D L' U R D B U2 R2 B U2
11247	Aug 3, 2015 2:28:02 PM	00:08.89 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 B R' B U2 R2 U' B D2 U2 F2
11246	Aug 3, 2015 2:27:37 PM	00:08.91 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R' B2 F' D' R' L B2 D' U L
11245	Aug 3, 2015 2:26:19 PM	00:07.36 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L' F R' U B2 L D' B L' D2
11244	Aug 3, 2015 2:25:56 PM	00:09.45 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' R2 L2 F' R' B' D' L F U2 L U' R2 U
11243	Aug 3, 2015 2:25:43 PM	00:06.90 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 L B L F L D L2 F2 L B' D'
11242	Aug 3, 2015 2:25:19 PM	00:09.24 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L B F2 R' F D' L' U2
11241	Aug 3, 2015 2:24:46 PM	00:08.03 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B' F' D' F' D L U F2 R
11240	Aug 3, 2015 2:24:28 PM	00:06.89 D B2 D2 U R2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 F L2 F' R' U' L U' B' D2 R U'
11239	Aug 3, 2015 2:24:02 PM	00:10.53 R2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D R U2 F R2 U R' D2 B' F L2 D'
11238	Aug 3, 2015 2:23:41 PM	00:07.80 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 L' B2 R U' L2 U' B F R' B D
11237	Aug 3, 2015 2:23:15 PM	00:07.73 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 U' F R' L2 F L F' D U L F' U
11236	Aug 3, 2015 2:22:51 PM	00:08.64 D' U' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F R' U' R U' B L B' L2 U
11235	Aug 3, 2015 2:22:27 PM	00:08.78 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F R L' B D' U L D U' F D
11234	Aug 3, 2015 2:22:00 PM	00:10.42 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 F R' U2 R' U' R D F D'
11233	Aug 3, 2015 2:21:37 PM	00:07.85 B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F' D' F2 R L2 D R' B' D2 F'
11232	Aug 3, 2015 2:21:26 PM	00:08.00 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U L F D' F' U' R' D' U' L2 F' U'
11231	Aug 3, 2015 2:20:59 PM	00:09.27 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 B' U' L B' F2 U' F R L F' U2
11230	Aug 3, 2015 2:20:13 PM	00:08.83 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B' R D B2 R U F U' B' U
11229	Aug 3, 2015 2:19:46 PM	00:07.22 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U F R B2 D' U B' L' U' B' D2 U2
11228	Aug 3, 2015 2:19:05 PM	00:09.22 B2 U2 L2 F2 D U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F' D R B' R U L2 U2 B2 U
11227	Aug 3, 2015 2:18:41 PM	00:08.64 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R D' R' D L B' F' L' U F
11226	Aug 3, 2015 2:18:07 PM	00:08.53 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L' D2 L U2 L' F2 D' F' U2
11225	Aug 3, 2015 2:17:44 PM	00:08.04 D' L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F U R' L' U F D' L U B R'
11224	Aug 3, 2015 2:17:19 PM	00:11.26 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R F' D2 F L D' U R D' L
11223	Aug 3, 2015 2:16:53 PM	00:07.88 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R F R' U' F2 L B' L2 F R2
11222	Aug 3, 2015 2:16:25 PM	00:08.14 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R' L U' B' F' U' B U2 L2 B U2
11221	Aug 3, 2015 11:49:07 AM	00:10.68 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L' B' R' D U B2 F' L2 B' L'
11220	Aug 3, 2015 11:48:40 AM	00:06.93 F2 D B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U F2 R D B2 D2 L' D B' D U2 R' U2
11219	Aug 3, 2015 11:41:54 AM	00:08.07 U' F2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D U L D' R' D2 R U2 F' L F2 L
11218	Aug 3, 2015 11:41:00 AM	00:08.53 D' F2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' D R' U' F L D' R' U' L2 D2
11217	Aug 3, 2015 11:40:33 AM	00:09.21 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U' R F D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' U2
11216	Aug 3, 2015 11:36:09 AM	00:07.97 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F' D L U2 B D R B' L2 D2
11215	Aug 3, 2015 11:35:22 AM	00:08.78 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D B2 R B F' L2 F2 U L F' R' U2
11214	Aug 3, 2015 11:33:41 AM	00:07.39 U' B2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B L B2 F' D2 R' L' D F' U
11213	Aug 3, 2015 11:33:30 AM	00:07.80 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 D' L' D B' R' D' L B U' F
11212	Aug 3, 2015 11:32:43 AM	00:08.19 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D U F' D L' F2 D L' F R' B' F2 U'
11211	Aug 3, 2015 11:31:33 AM	00:07.72 U R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B R' L2 F L' F L B' R L' U2


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome sq1 session.
16.32 NL PB single. 


Spoiler



(1,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0)

(1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / //Cubeshape
(-2, 0) / //CO
(-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (1, 1) / (3, 0) //EO
(6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / //CP
(-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) //EP+finish

18 twist metric.


20.81 PB mo3: 


Spoiler



16.32 (1,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0)
21.73 (6,-1) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0)
24.39 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,4) / (-1,0) / (3,6) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,2)


22.20 PB ao5:


Spoiler



20.48 (1,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0)
26.96 (1,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-3,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (4,0)
16.32 (1,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0)
21.73 (6,-1) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0)
24.39 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,4) / (-1,0) / (3,6) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,2)


23.36 PB ao12:


Spoiler



20.48 (1,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (-4,0)
26.96 (1,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-3,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (4,0)
16.32 (1,6) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0)
21.73 (6,-1) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0)
24.39 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,4) / (-1,0) / (3,6) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,2)
26.78 (-3,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-5,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,2) / (0,-1)
25.23 (1,0) / (5,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,5)
23.26 (3,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,4) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,-1)
19.91 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,2)
21.57 (1,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,4)
25.35 (-3,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (0,2) / (-4,-3)
24.94 (4,3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (-4,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (4,0) / (2,0)


:tu


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 3, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> almost sub 8.5 average of 100
> 
> 
> 8.51 average of 100
> ...



no roll???

ur SD is pretty high. you have more sup 10s than me in an ao 100! but then again, dem 7s are insane. maybe its something to do with:

*Y2*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

edit: tried #11243 and at first I didnt see anything good xD.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no roll???
> 
> ur SD is pretty high. you have more sup 10s than me in an ao 100! but then again, dem 7s are insane. maybe its something to do with:
> 
> ...



it's rolled pretty severely, yeah, y2 sucks. it's not really i can't find efficient first blocks but that the first blocks often are weird fingertricks that get you in extreme lock ups once in a while, probably switching to y2 x2 and practicing fb should do it. 

11243 (don't remember if this is it, but this first block concept is vaguely familiar): y L' U2 L' D' F U R' F r' U R U' r M' U' r' U r2 U' r' U2 r U r' U2 R' F U' R F R' U R F' U' M' U M U' M U M2 U, first block is not too good but second block is very fast and my favorite cmll followed by a ep skip. probably more of a good lookahead solve than a lucky solve.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 4, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> it's rolled pretty severely, yeah, y2 sucks. it's not really i can't find efficient first blocks but that the first blocks often are weird fingertricks that get you in extreme lock ups once in a while, probably switching to y2 x2 and practicing fb should do it.
> 
> 11243 (don't remember if this is it, but this first block concept is vaguely familiar): y L' U2 L' D' F U R' F r' U R U' r M' U' r' U r2 U' r' U2 r U r' U2 R' F U' R F R' U R F' U' M' U M U' M U M2 U, first block is not too good but second block is very fast and my favorite cmll followed by a ep skip. probably more of a good lookahead solve than a lucky solve.



Roll it more! Yeah, i see what ur saying. The most annoying cases are when the DL edge takes 2 moves to solve.

Hmm. I did green, 8 move FB, good SB, FRURUF CMLL, good LSE, but 7.51 IIRC. How do you execute that CMLL? I cant seem to do it without a regrip.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 4, 2015)

PB 3x3 ao5! 
25.923 D R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' B' U2 L B2 U' F2 L D F U R2
(24.314) L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R D' U R2 B' L2 B L U B2
24.586 B L' D B' U B' R2 F' L' F2 D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F'
(31.860) B2 D L U D2 R2 B D' L2 B D R2 U F2 U R2 U B2 L2
28.536 B2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 L R F2 L F D' R' U B' R' U F2 U B
26.438 ao5.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Roll it more! Yeah, i see what ur saying. The most annoying cases are when the DL edge takes 2 moves to solve.
> 
> Hmm. I did green, 8 move FB, good SB, FRURUF CMLL, good LSE, but 7.51 IIRC. How do you execute that CMLL? I cant seem to do it without a regrip.



hmm, maybe i did yours, do the F and F' as D moves. i can .7 it, i feel like it's the only cmll i'm particularly good at and it's fun fingertricks.


----------



## Knut (Aug 4, 2015)

Today is a good day for me. PB Ao12 and now a single, 13.55. XD And I'm not even technically sub 20 yet.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2015)

40x40 sliding puzzle (1599 puzzle)
1:34:33.528, 94971 moves, 16.739 tps


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 4, 2015)

3:24.88 7x7 single. cubic Aofu is goooood.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 4, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 3:24.88 7x7 single. cubic Aofu is goooood.



you just had to rub that into everyone's face didnt you? gj though.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

3x3 average of 5 PB!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-4
avg of 5: 10.58

Time List:
10.93, 11.53, (14.61), (9.01), 9.28


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 4, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 3:24.88 7x7 single. cubic Aofu is goooood.



Aha. Aha. Ha.
...
Ha.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 4, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 3:24.88 7x7 single. cubic Aofu is goooood.



How is yours holding up? Mine's super fast, and a little locky. I got one pop, but I was on 3 hours of sleep, so yeah.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 4, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> How is yours holding up? Mine's super fast, and a little locky. I got one pop, but I was on 3 hours of sleep, so yeah.



yeah it's a bit locky and I've had a few pops. I wouldn't outright declare it better than the SS, but it's really nice so far. Smooth scratchy and fast.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 4, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> yeah it's a bit locky and I've had a few pops. I wouldn't outright declare it better than the SS, but it's really nice so far. Smooth scratchy and fast.



Did they give you three of them since you won three events?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 4, 2015)

New skewb. It's still a bit locky.

Average of 5: 2.391
1. 2.260 L B' U' B' R U R L'
2. 2.278 R L R' U B' R U' B' R'
3. 2.635 R' L U R' L U' B' U
4. (1.475) B' L' B' R U' L' R L
5. (2.836) L' U' R' L R B U' L

EDIT: 2.909 avg12 notbad


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 4, 2015)

0.96 2x2 single, 3rd sub-1. 1 move first layer but OLL alg was started so i think it was antisune. And it was PLL skip lol.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 4, 2015)

Woohoo! Second sub4 7x7 Single, 9 seconds under by official PB xD foinally!

3:49.924:

3L' 2R2 2L2 2U' 3U D' 2D F R 3B' 2B2 2U' D' 2R' 3D2 3U2 L2 3U' B F' D' 3L' 3D2 2R 2B' B 2D 3F 3L 3D' 3L R 2L2 B' 2B' 3B2 2R' 3F L 3F' D2 3D R' 3L 2D 3F' 3U2 2L' F2 U' 2F2 B2 3B 2B' R' L D 3D2 3B2 2B2 3L 2R 2B2 3R2 2L' F2 2F2 L' 2F 2D2 R 2R L D 2D2 2L2 2D2 3F2 3D2 2L' B 3L2 3D' 2U2 2R' 3D 3U2 3F 3R D' 3R' 3U R2 3U2 2D2 2U' 3D' 2B D' L

E: 4:07.66 mo3
E2: 4:00.72 ao5 ._.
E3: 3:58.43 mo3


----------



## Iggy (Aug 4, 2015)

1:34.20 5x5 avg100


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 4, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 1:34.20 5x5 avg100


Very nice. 



Spoiler



very motivating for me, also


----------



## Iggy (Aug 4, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha thanks, but it's not even my PB


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 4, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Did they give you three of them since you won three events?



Yep. I'm only keeping one though.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 4, 2015)

59.52 4x4 ao5!


----------



## Berd (Aug 4, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Yep. I'm only keeping one though.


Giveaway?!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 4, 2015)

59.10 ao5 and 59.71 ao12! The road to sub-1 4x4 continues...


----------



## mrtomas (Aug 4, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.73
worst time: 14.54

current mo3: 11.00 (σ = 2.58)
best mo3: 8.46 (σ = 0.48)

current avg5: 11.29 (σ = 2.15)
best avg5: 8.70 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 10.83 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 9.49 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 10.12 (σ = 1.07)
best avg50: 9.91 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 10.12 (σ = 0.92)
best avg100: 10.12 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 10.12 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 10.18
pb avg100


----------



## Torch (Aug 4, 2015)

7.77 F2 L2 F U2 F L2 F L2 B' R2 B' U L2 R' D' L' F' R' D' R' U' 

x2 D2 L F' 
U L' U L U' y R' U R
U y' R' U R
U' R U R' U' y L U' L'
U' L' U' L
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2

43/7.77=5.53 TPS

Not sure if I should count as PB because keyboard.


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sub-10 official single!


U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 F' D' U' F2 R2 D' L' U2 L' U2 F2

z2 // Inspection
R D F R D2 // Cross (preserving pair) (5/5)
d R' U R // F2L-1 (4/9)
d R' U' R // F2L-2 (4/13)
R U R' [D U] R U' R' D' // F2L-3 (8/21)
U' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/29)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // EO (7/36)
L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11/47)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // EPLL (8/55)

55/9.73 = 5.65 TPS.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 4, 2015)

Berd said:


> Giveaway?!



I'm just giving them to friends or whatever.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 4, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> I'm just giving them to friends or whatever.



That's nice of you, did you just give them away at the venue, you could do a YouTube channel giveaway! : D


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 4, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> That's nice of you, did you just give them away at the venue, you could do a YouTube channel giveaway! : D



I really haven't decided what all I'm doing with them.


----------



## Chog (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm super new to speedcubing so my biggest accomplishments so far are averaging under a minute and learning intuitive F2L  go me!


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 4, 2015)

I beet my PEEEEEEEEBEEEEEE average and single!
Average: 18.66
Best: 12.96
Worst: 24.81
Mean: 18.75
Standard Deviation: 3.96

1: (12.96)	(-2,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-1) / (3,-2) / (4,0)
2: (24.81)	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,4) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / 
3: 16.37	(0,-4) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (-1,0) / (6,-2) / (5,-4) / (0,-2)
4: 20.09	(-5,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (6,-5) / (-3,0)
5: 19.52	(0,5) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-4)


----------



## GirlMeetsCubing (Aug 4, 2015)

WOO I BEAT MY 3x3 PB AVERAGE AND SINGLE
My reaction to the single was as epic as Drew's reaction to his NAR single at Nats 2014, too bad I didn't get it on cam

Average: 28.52 seconds (used to be 28.7x)
Single: 22.81 seconds (used to be 24.xx)

BTW, I just started cubing less than 2 months ago, so this is really good for me 

YAYYY


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 4, 2015)

1. (3.573) L' R L' B L R L' B' L' 
2. (1.543) B' U L U' L' R B L' 
3. 2.871 U B' L' B' U R B L 
4. 1.866 R' B' U' B' R' U B' L' 
5. 1.874 L U L' U B' U B U

2.205 Skewb PB AO5.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2015)

number of times: 130/130
best time: 8.88
best avg5: 10.72
best avg12: 11.11 PB
best avg50: 11.68 UWR (okay, 99% sure)
best avg100: 12.00 UWR



Spoiler



14.97, 14.53, 13.26, 20.63, 13.47, 11.11, 9.52, 12.21, 10.90, 13.73, 11.84, 13.29, 10.67, 11.92, 10.96, 12.45, 14.32, 14.10, 12.32, 13.38, 16.03, 14.32, 13.41, 13.53, 11.28, 11.50, 11.74, 12.79, 12.71, 11.94, 12.08, 14.10, 11.24, 11.23, 12.42, 14.45, 13.81, 12.13, 9.85, 12.00, 12.36, 11.43, 14.33, 12.10, 10.57, 12.35, 11.88, 12.60, 14.25, 10.68, 12.84, 12.73, 12.47, 13.50, 13.77, 10.00, 11.08, 10.79, 15.11, 13.47, 12.93, 13.25, 12.04, 13.16, 11.84, 11.67, 10.29, 11.51, 11.41, 13.19, 12.63, 10.58, 11.81, 11.42, 10.98, 13.87, 10.49, 13.82, 13.43, 8.88, 10.90, 10.38, 13.34, 11.83, 12.11, 11.53, 12.64, *9.88, 10.32, 11.93, 11.73, 10.10, 10.64, 12.56, 12.52, 11.54, 11.79, 10.65, 9.20, 13.02, 11.53, 12.11, 12.59, 11.21, 12.11, 11.57, 13.00, 9.26*, 17.30, 12.15, 13.59, 12.82, 12.10, 10.28, 11.19, 10.60, 12.84, 12.77, 12.23, 11.79, 13.19, 13.09, 11.45, 10.45, 13.64, 12.90, 13.48, 14.69, 12.69, 15.23



avg100 is 12.001 too, just not sub-12


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> avg100 is 12.001 too, just not sub-12


Have you tried rolling it yet?

B2 D2 F2 R B2 L D2 R B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F L B2 F' D2 B' D'

x2 // Inspection
F' R2 U' M U2 M' y' // FB (6/6)
R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' // SB (11/17)
U2 F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (7/24)
U2 M U M' // EO (4/28)
U' M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/32)
U M' U2 M' U2 // EP (5/37)

37/*8.00* = 4.63 TPS.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 4, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> number of times: 130/130
> best time: 8.88
> best avg5: 10.72
> best avg12: 11.11 PB
> ...



2017 champ confirmed! gj!



TDM said:


> Have you tried rolling it yet?
> 
> B2 D2 F2 R B2 L D2 R B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F L B2 F' D2 B' D'
> 
> ...



yeah go roll that ****. lol tdm i feel you. sub 5 TPS on a sub 40 STM solution...SUX






2x2 PBs:
2.20 ao 50
2.26 ao 100
one looking is fun


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol tdm i feel you. sub 5 TPS on a sub 40 STM solution...SUX


Sub-5 TPS is normal for my Roux solves at the moment. I'd be annoyed if it was CFOP but that's decent for me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2015)

TDM said:


> Have you tried rolling it yet?



See spoiler plz


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 4, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sub-5 TPS is normal for my Roux solves at the moment. I'd be annoyed if it was CFOP but that's decent for me.



oh ok. i was just saying that whenever i get a really good solution, i pause a lot and TPS goes to trash.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 4, 2015)

Even moar sq1 PBs:
20.25 ao5
22.16 ao12
27.60 ao100


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> See spoiler plz


Oh, didn't see the different font sizes. I assumed all of that was the Ao100.


PenguinsDontFly said:


> oh ok. i was just saying that whenever i get a really good solution, i pause a lot and TPS goes to trash.


Same, but I didn't this solution, except for a slight pause before the R2 U R' at the end of SB. This was in a CFOP session so my TPS was better than normal in most of the solve, which is how I got a good time.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 5, 2015)

1.504 2x2 PB single!


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 5, 2015)

23. 3:22.590 Fw L2 Bw' Fw' 3Fw Rw F' D2 B' R F2 3Rw2 Uw Dw2 Bw R' 3Rw2 U2 Lw L' D Lw' D 3Rw B2 Rw 3Fw2 U2 Fw 3Uw' D 3Rw2 3Fw2 B 3Rw F' Rw2 B2 3Rw' R' Bw2 Uw L' F' D2 Uw Fw2 B2 F Rw 3Rw2 L2 Dw' Rw2 3Uw' D L' B2 Lw2 D 3Fw U 3Uw2 Uw' 3Rw Fw2 F2 U2 3Uw Lw2 B 3Rw Fw2 Bw U2 L' D' L' B D

pb on 6x6 by a lot.


EDIT:

27. 3:18.619 U' Fw' Lw' U2 3Uw' D2 Lw 3Fw2 Bw Fw2 U2 3Rw R2 Rw F2 D' Dw' L2 D2 3Fw' B2 Bw2 D2 Uw' 3Fw Dw Fw' U2 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw' R Bw R Uw2 3Rw' D Bw2 Rw' D' Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 R 3Rw' D2 F Dw' F' 3Rw2 L' D2 Bw D2 Uw' L2 Lw' Bw2 Uw' F2 Fw Rw R L2 Uw2 Fw D' Fw' Lw' 3Fw U B Dw2 3Uw 3Rw' Dw F2 Bw2 R 3Uw

MOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 5, 2015)

SUB 30 AVG 12 ROUX!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2015)

wut skewb
stats: (hide)
number of times: 63/63
best time: 2.08
worst time: 8.80

current avg5: 6.44 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 4.71 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 6.09 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 5.06 (σ = 0.94)

current avg50: 5.92 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 5.84 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 5.91 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 5.90


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 5, 2015)

OMGOMGOMG I GOT A SUB 10 AVERAGE OF 5 !!!!     9.93 Average of 5 !!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-5
avg of 5: 9.93

Time List:
1. (11.13) F B D2 B2 U' L' U2 D2 F L2 U D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D B2 L' 
2. 10.62 L2 B D2 B F L2 F U2 B D2 F2 D B' F2 U R B F' L D F' 
3. 9.01 R2 U2 B D2 L U2 B' R L' F' R2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D 
4. (8.92) F2 R U D F' R F' U B' F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R B2 R 
5. 10.15 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 D' R' U' L D' U' B U B2 L2 F'


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 5, 2015)

SUB 30 AVG OF 50 ROUX! I call myself sub 30 now and its only been 3 days


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 5, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 1. (3.573) L' R L' B L R L' B' L'
> 2. (1.543) B' U L U' L' R B L'
> 3. 2.871 U B' L' B' U R B L
> 4. 1.866 R' B' U' B' R' U B' L'
> ...



whoa stackmatted? 2 counting 1.xx's wut


----------



## NeilH (Aug 5, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> SUB 30 AVG OF 50 ROUX! I call myself sub 30 now and its only been 3 days



YAY !


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2015)

1:23.78 5x5 ao5
Nothing too special but I haven't practiced 5x5 since Foon Yew open, it's nice to be back in the 1:25s.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 5, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> whoa stackmatted? 2 counting 1.xx's wut



No, I was just working on my 1 looking.


----------



## qaz (Aug 5, 2015)

Finally got around to putting Dayan springs in my SS 6x6... and I feel like an idiot for not doing it sooner.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-5
avg of 5: 2:39.82


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 2:43.17 L' D' F2 L2 D2 Bw' U Rw2 L' Fw' U' L2 U Lw2 Bw' D Lw R Dw' Lw2 Fw Rw Fw L D' Dw2 B2 Bw2 U Fw R' 3Uw2 U2 Lw' U2 Bw U 3Uw' 3Rw' F' 3Uw' Fw' Bw' 3Fw D U2 Bw' U Bw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw' B2 3Fw' Lw 3Fw' Rw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Rw U2 Fw Lw Bw' Dw' 3Rw Lw' Fw' Dw Uw 3Rw' F' 3Uw' L2 3Rw' Uw2 3Uw Fw' D 
2. 2:41.55 3Rw2 Dw2 D' R' Rw' 3Uw F2 Fw L2 Uw' Rw2 Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw' Lw' R Dw Lw Rw R 3Fw Rw' Fw Dw 3Rw2 F Bw2 R2 3Fw2 F B' Rw2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw B2 3Fw2 D' Lw' Bw' 3Uw D U2 Lw2 Rw F R Uw' 3Fw Lw R2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Uw' Dw' Bw Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw' B D' U R2 Lw F' U' 3Fw Bw' R2 Uw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 F' Bw' 
3. (2:53.29) L' Uw' 3Rw U' F2 3Uw U 3Rw' 3Fw Fw2 Dw D' R2 3Rw2 Bw2 F2 U R' Bw2 Uw 3Fw L' Rw2 D L2 Rw 3Uw L D 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw Bw' 3Fw B2 3Rw Fw2 3Fw2 Dw' U R D' 3Rw Bw Rw Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw' B2 R' Uw Lw' D2 L' Fw' F 3Uw2 U2 Rw2 3Uw' Lw 3Uw2 D2 Fw' Dw' L' Lw2 Fw2 F' R2 Bw2 3Fw' Dw' Rw' Uw Fw L F2 3Fw2 
4. 2:34.73 3Rw2 U Lw2 Dw F2 3Rw' R U2 L' D Bw B2 Fw2 F 3Uw Fw' D Bw B2 Uw' Bw B U2 3Rw F' R2 Lw' Rw Dw U2 F2 D' F' 3Rw2 Fw Bw2 Rw F Lw' L2 Uw2 R' 3Rw' F Fw2 U Bw L2 3Uw Lw2 Uw' Rw2 F Uw F' Uw2 Bw' 3Rw2 U 3Fw B R2 D2 Uw2 R2 L Fw Uw Lw 3Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 L U2 3Fw B2 U Uw Fw' 
5. (2:29.29) Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' 3Rw' Dw' F2 Lw2 R L' Bw2 Lw2 F2 Dw Uw2 3Fw 3Uw Uw Dw Fw' 3Rw R F2 L2 3Uw' L2 Bw2 F U' Lw B' Dw U D2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw 3Fw' B' D' Fw' B2 Uw 3Uw2 R' 3Rw2 D Fw Bw2 Dw Rw' Uw2 3Uw2 F2 3Uw D Lw' Dw' Lw' U' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 Lw' F Bw2 3Uw F' U2 Fw R' Fw Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw D' Lw


last 3 make 2:39.10 mo3. 

also, the last 2 solves of this average were both pb singles... first fullstep, second pll skip


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 5, 2015)

8.48 3x3 ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2015)

5x5 redux lol I suck 

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:33.354
Worst Time: 1:49.155
Session Avg: 1:38.953
Session Mean: 1:39.336
Individual Times: 
1:40.255, 1:38.371, 1:39.805, 1:37.038, 1:38.121, 1:36.825, 1:41.055, 1:35.921, (1:33.354), 1:44.322, (1:49.155), 1:37.821


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2015)

OH

stats: (hide)
number of times: 172/174
best time: 10.219
worst time: 24.223

current avg5: 17.406 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 12.824 (σ = 1.51)

current avg12: 15.832 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 13.513 (σ = 0.87)

current avg50: 15.147 (σ = 1.66)
best avg50: 14.703 (σ = 1.78)

current avg100: 15.111 (σ = 1.62)
best avg100: 14.876 (σ = 1.70)

session avg: 15.084 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 15.165


----------



## Iggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow, first 3 7x7 solves in a while

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-5
mean of 3: 4:50.91

Time List:
4:51.93, 5:00.18, 4:40.62

The 4:40 would've been faster if I didn't fail the last 2 edges

Edit:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-5
avg of 5: 4:50.91

Time List:
4:51.93, 5:00.18, 4:40.62, (5:01.02), (4:38.90)

Almost a pure sub 5 avg5 wow


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2015)

skewb on cam yey
Session average: 5.81
1. 4.26 R' B' U' R U' R L' R U
2. 6.53 L B' U B U' B' U B L'
3. 5.59 B L' U B' L' U' B' R'
4. (7.02) L' U' B' U R U' R L R'
5. 3.90 L B L' U L U R U'
6. 6.99 U' R' U' B U' L R U B'
7. 5.57 U R' U L' B R' U R' U'
8. 6.80 B' U' R' U R' U' B' U
9. 5.96 R' U' R B L' B L U B'
10. 5.82 B L' R' U R' L B L
11. 6.72 L' U' B' R B' R L' R U
12. 6.05 U' R U L B L' R L
13. 6.85 B' U' R' B R' B' L B' R'
14. (1.94) R B U B' U' R' U L'
15. 4.46 R B' U' L U' B L' R U


----------



## Torch (Aug 5, 2015)

6.29, 7.45, 12.07, 5.87, 6.91 = 6.88 skewb ao5

I average over 10 seconds, what the heck?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 5, 2015)

Sq1 PB single, 26.59 ao100 but cubeshape sucks...

14.898 
(0,-1) / (1,-5) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,-3)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 5, 2015)

First Timed Square one Ao5!! 2:30.39

(3:29.30), 2:23.76, 2:31.20, (2:17.40), 2:36.22


----------



## qaz (Aug 5, 2015)

2:40.90 6x6 ao12

containing 2:23.56 PB single (missed being sub 7x7 WR by 0.01 ) and a 2:29 with dp


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 5, 2015)

3:37 7x7 single with the cubic aofu! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 5, 2015)

19.09, (21.24), 18.89, 19.11, (17.84), 18.46, 18.22, 18.95, 19.92, 19.70, 18.04+, 19.14 = 18.95 ao12

cfop is fun, the 16.04+2 was a slightly forced oll skip with Jb perm, shame cus it was the second best LL I've ever gotten lol


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 5, 2015)

Just got two sub-tens in the same average of 12. 
(9.65) 10.71 12.83 11.36 13.27 13.45 (15.00) 13.42 14.37 9.82 12.69 11.11 
Freakishly inconsistent lol.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Aug 5, 2015)

(PBs in *bold*)
OH:


Spoiler



.xx


Spoiler



number of times: 1705/1728
*best time: 11.47*
worst time: 47.98

current mo3: 15.47 (σ = 3.14)
*best mo3: 14.52 (σ = 1.69)*

current avg5: 16.04 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 15.53 (σ = 1.46)

*current avg12: 16.61 (σ = 1.48)*
*best avg12: 16.61 (σ = 1.48)*

*current avg100: 18.56 (σ = 2.38)*
*best avg100: 18.56 (σ = 2.38)*

*current avg1000: 19.75 (σ = 2.71)*
*best avg1000: 19.75 (σ = 2.71)*

session avg: 20.22 (σ = 2.77)
session mean: 20.34

18.73, 19.01, 19.65, 20.67, 24.77, 22.59, 23.48, 24.14, 42.31, 23.56, 21.60, 19.18, 30.17, 23.24, 26.31, 19.17, 19.59, 25.62, 20.24, 24.18, 18.10, 22.36, 21.51, 20.63, 19.12, 20.79, 19.76, 24.33, 24.01, 16.66, 19.59, 22.50, 18.07, 22.84, 19.01, 21.23+, 25.63, 18.10, 17.30, 18.48, 14.49, 21.36, 20.78, 31.02, 17.78, 21.82, 23.03, 23.43, 18.89, 20.20, DNF(21.67), 24.20, 18.13, 20.37, 21.06, 23.82, 22.14, 24.30, 18.37, 21.84, 19.53, 18.73, 17.20, 33.89, 13.60, 25.14, 23.23, 17.92, 26.19, 19.93, 19.97, 29.12, 19.93, 25.59, 22.49, 21.46, DNF(24.34), 22.83, 17.55, 22.85, 21.99, 19.40, 14.45, 19.79, 20.31, 23.09, 35.27, 27.88, 22.33, 18.13, 26.69, 16.33, 21.78, 24.00, 20.11, 26.70, 17.59, 23.51+, 13.98, 19.99, 24.94, 20.96, 27.82, 31.38, 22.08, 17.35, 23.61, 19.89, 25.34, DNF(23.16), DNF(20.02), 18.03, 20.66+, 31.60, 21.91, 18.31, 36.10, 25.80, 21.10, 23.51, 23.23, 21.52, 21.67, 16.61, 20.92, 25.18, 24.53, 17.11, 24.18, 18.42, 23.38, 21.71, 23.25, 19.84, 19.62, 21.12, 20.74, 20.80, 20.51, 26.12, 25.07, 17.91, 21.91, 23.00, 14.79, 26.43, 16.85, 24.11, 21.98, 16.26, 17.45, 18.35, 19.55, 22.14, 38.63, 17.87, 21.08, 20.33, 21.00, 21.89, DNF(17.50), 21.32, 16.49, 23.58, 17.63, 19.09, 21.84, DNF(18.66), 13.26, 13.85, 16.44, 19.88, 16.30, 20.02, 17.62, 18.51, 19.38, 19.07, 17.81, 21.63, 16.57, 20.28, 18.17, 26.98, 28.96, 16.84, 14.40, 17.19, 26.58, 25.02, 26.13+, 16.58, 22.11, 23.64+, 24.66, 19.73, 17.88, 23.08, 21.63, 20.54, 16.55, 20.06, DNF(16.80), 20.14, 15.36, 24.26, 20.73, 16.85, 21.01, 16.27, 16.60, 20.23, 22.40, 33.09, 18.84, 19.47, 25.19, 21.35, 21.57, 23.64, 21.26, 19.61, 21.91, 24.34, 19.42, 15.63, 23.58, 20.09, 12.04, 19.97, 20.51, 24.99, 17.21, 21.80, 17.61, 16.69, 20.22, 22.58, 18.70, 19.13, 29.91, 23.12, 18.64, 22.75, 20.74, 20.04, 16.87, 27.86, 25.15, 20.39, 21.23, 23.19, 25.34, 18.63, 22.86, 18.74, 18.10, 18.82, 21.49, 18.56, 19.12, 21.91+, 17.78, 18.33, 21.58, 18.18, 20.18, 21.73, 25.89, 29.70, 23.89, 24.83, 18.07, 19.61, 26.31, 17.16, 20.71, 12.65, 21.42, 19.40, 16.56, 22.62+, 17.00, 19.42, 22.26, 20.10, 25.46, 25.37, 17.31, 18.11, 25.78, 23.62, 24.59, 20.56, 18.22, 17.42, 18.79, 21.34, 19.89, 24.03, 16.61, 26.47, 22.10, 21.02, 23.45, 17.55, 20.18, 19.59, 17.40, 15.98, 16.53, 18.30, 19.68, 14.06, 21.22, 19.53, 21.83, 19.16, 21.08, 15.66, 19.00, 37.63+, 13.93, 19.50, 16.71, 22.68, 20.56, 18.91, 18.85, 38.34, 24.82, 18.40, 21.83, 22.44, 20.69, 17.20, 20.48, 19.63, 21.40+, 16.47, 18.74, 18.01, 22.57, 23.78, 18.24, 17.05, 19.71, 22.98, 20.74, 29.54, 25.64, 20.13, 20.00, 20.85, 23.70, 22.35, 20.97, 20.97, 19.56, 20.56, DNF(7.59), 23.19, 18.15, 16.20, 25.41+, 17.82, 18.99, 25.00, 17.65+, 22.52, 24.56, 20.17, 16.48, 22.03, 21.53, 18.35, 17.31, 20.40, 20.32, 19.72, 22.42, 18.67, 21.56, 20.19, 20.57, 17.09, 19.98, 21.44, 18.61, 18.15, 18.39, 17.74, 18.33, 27.35, 16.95, 25.62, 19.14, 18.18, 20.90, 21.17, 16.71, DNF(33.55), 18.75, 18.31, 22.83, 18.05, 18.67, 17.27, 20.85, 26.51, 30.57, 18.37, 19.60, 21.03, 21.59, 26.35, 17.03, 22.28, 19.76, 20.44, 22.40, 21.68, 13.95, 25.11, 24.00, 19.50, 20.42, 29.84, 19.01, 19.84, 25.08, 18.08, 23.79, 19.69, 23.08+, 24.85, 18.47, 31.05, 22.75, 16.61, 24.98, 18.12, 14.03, 20.05, 22.35, 16.55, 19.49, 20.98, 23.35, 21.12, 22.91, 17.01, 16.80, 21.53, 15.35, 26.39, 21.33, 19.80, 20.09, 22.14, 16.54, 19.82, 20.82, 21.01, 20.35, 19.49, 17.94, 23.75, 27.08, 20.83, 21.62, 23.50, 20.42, 18.31, 21.66, 19.77, 19.02, 27.05, 16.98, 15.89, 15.31, 21.36, 16.63, 16.82, 19.94, 20.25, 25.21, 19.55, 20.19, 17.97, 18.96, 15.62, 20.24, 19.04, 16.47, 22.93, 21.01, 20.01, 20.38, 16.52, 17.89, 18.51, 20.81, 22.85, 22.99, 19.83, 23.74, 17.64, 20.75, 21.72, 18.55, 21.48, 23.77, 23.89, 20.38, 19.03, 16.33, 20.17, 17.03, 25.44, 22.57, 15.92, 21.11, 24.16, 18.93, 15.67, 25.76, 23.98, 17.74, 25.74, 20.97, 15.22, 19.05, 18.54, 22.64, 20.15, 21.29, 18.18, 20.00, 21.23, 21.50, 20.19, 18.16, 19.93, 24.58, 22.55, 18.48, 18.45, 22.50, 22.72, 25.85, 20.02, 18.54, 22.12, DNF(9.75), 23.81, 20.38, 17.19, 20.32, 27.14, 17.22, 19.91, 21.39, 17.93, 21.16, 32.50, 16.59, 23.11, 23.05, 18.11, 21.36, 19.77, 20.58, 27.00, 26.35, 22.44, 20.36, 15.91, 15.95, 23.50, 21.47, 20.49, 20.07, 19.09, 15.63, 20.82, DNF(10.34), 21.88, 23.18, 15.74, 20.92, 22.49, 14.47, 18.90, 15.69, 21.63, 18.84, 17.38, 23.14+, DNF(17.20), 19.72, 18.77, 17.07, 28.54, 21.11, 16.94, 15.84, 27.64, 19.25, 19.52+, 24.26, 16.13, 17.48, 17.88, 16.55, 21.35, 19.83, 20.99, 19.09, 17.18, 22.57, 21.48, 21.38, 17.65, 19.30, 29.63, 24.60, 21.93, 20.74, 20.98, 21.27, 17.04, 18.49, 18.52, 15.46, 21.84, 21.74, 22.37, 18.66, 17.65, 19.39, 20.66, 15.46, 21.95, 17.70, 19.57, 18.72, 24.60, 28.85, 14.32, DNF(19.88), 31.64, 18.41, 18.95, 25.09, 23.52, 19.91+, 16.50, 20.53, 22.73, 19.57, 22.59, 24.71, 31.43, 27.65, 18.29, 21.07, 20.80, 22.62, 22.72, 24.88, 21.16, 21.14, 20.49, 20.08, 23.04, 27.76, 16.09, 29.00, 21.16, 17.66, 23.38, 18.47, 21.40, 19.10, 15.06, 20.72, 17.06, 20.64, 24.11, 17.60, 22.75, 21.81, 17.71, 19.84, 19.10, 22.76, 16.75, 18.88, 25.33, 21.95, 21.41, 22.36, 23.51, DNF(14.95), 17.14, 20.08, 18.52, 26.60, 20.81, 21.61, 22.25, 21.27, 24.98, 26.80+, 23.73, 18.63, 21.31, 20.24, 25.24, 18.57, 16.49, 24.48, 22.38, 18.43, 15.18, 17.92, 18.95, 15.31, 18.33, 18.45, 25.76, 17.53, 19.43, 17.25, 20.02, 20.48, 30.37, 26.06, 22.08, 19.16, 14.42, 13.72, 19.42, 17.20, 19.06, 19.07, 17.91, 24.91, 13.48, 17.83, 21.86, 18.93, 17.39, 27.01, 29.44, 12.69, 18.11, 24.75, 25.14, 22.34, 18.03, 15.82, 18.85, 28.11, 18.82, 18.85, 22.72, 16.57, 17.74, DNF(15.91), 16.97, 20.82, 18.47, 17.62, 18.97, 20.31+, 22.47, 16.78, 21.80, 22.19, 17.17, 26.31, 16.51, 16.88, 18.26, 18.38, 14.82, 16.36, 16.63, 20.43, 21.98, 22.22, 17.03, 17.69, 22.14, 16.97, DNF(5.98), 20.51, 16.25, 16.29, 17.87, 19.34, 16.25, 22.60, 16.49, 20.67, 17.55, 20.58, 21.88, 15.87, 17.64, 21.65, 18.49, 20.51, 16.93, 23.44, 17.77, 18.33, 16.64, 18.79, 19.46, 23.95, 19.22, 16.97, 17.86, 20.89, 16.02, 16.18, 23.14, 17.81, 24.47, 18.07, 20.58, 16.72, 27.52, 18.62, 19.93, 16.36, 16.48, 14.40, 22.55, 20.41, 21.32, 19.81, 26.85, 19.01, 19.44, 23.69, 21.30, 21.42, 23.23, 18.07, 17.17, 20.23, 19.18, 15.69, 18.40, 14.91, 19.04, 18.60, 24.42, 15.89, 17.89, 18.34, 15.39, 25.06, 18.47, 15.30, 25.03, 20.28, 19.37, 18.69, 16.86, 14.75, 16.79, 17.19, 16.67, 24.36+, 15.85, 18.57, 20.32, 22.96, 19.91, 15.72, 15.89, 21.36, 18.52, 20.94, 19.77+, 18.98, 18.37, 23.51, 15.03, DNF(9.16), 28.40, 18.98, 16.42, 19.06, 20.57, 22.01, 23.38, 20.27, 20.12, 14.86, 17.51, 18.52, 22.29, 15.79, 21.09, 33.93, 20.68, 18.08, 19.20, 17.79, 27.84, 19.08, 17.61, 19.57, 13.78, 16.13, 18.59, 16.49, 20.41, 17.12, 28.08, 12.17, 20.39, 19.08, 19.86, 21.08, 15.81, 16.97, 18.91, 17.18, 18.24, 17.19, 20.55, 20.12, 16.47, 18.62, 16.92, 24.22, 18.86, 22.66, 19.48, 16.69, 22.34, 18.04, 17.82, 20.58, 31.63, 21.24, 17.79, 19.01, 15.94, 20.54, 20.63, 20.60, 19.39, 19.94, 21.61, 19.51, 12.87, 37.31+, 19.22, 17.33, 19.29, 20.35, 15.49, 18.05, 19.21, 18.85, 36.61, DNF(4.98), 16.16, 23.61, 21.15, 19.77, 19.50, 18.81, 32.58, 15.13, 12.83, 20.62, 18.20, 19.59, 16.98, 21.65, 18.82, 23.10, 17.06, 20.25, 23.19, 19.51, 21.63, 19.62, 24.71, 23.93, 20.44, 18.34, 25.16, 19.26, 22.63, 17.63, 22.35, 21.31, 17.43, 21.60, 20.07, 16.99, 22.86, 17.00, 22.09, 19.03, 18.82, 17.56, 20.21+, 20.09, 23.11, 17.05, 18.72, 17.17, 23.52, 20.14, 16.42, 22.71, 26.09, 18.25, 17.09, 20.53, 15.66, 20.69, 20.57, 25.53, 22.92, 19.22, 26.43, 22.47, 16.85, 16.20, 19.08, 16.52, 16.96, 23.58, 25.45, DNF(17.82), 14.59, 19.56, 22.52, 16.05, 14.25, 18.11, 17.55, 25.99, 24.50+, 16.51, 18.82, 21.73, 20.42, 21.49, 20.36, 18.87, 19.53, 12.52, 18.21, 16.97, 26.45, 16.78, 18.92, 18.60, 15.80, 12.68, 15.64, 22.41, 29.16, 13.05, 19.96, 31.79, 22.92, 14.08, 19.50, 19.19, 14.07, 15.41, 15.85, 24.88, 15.85, 15.29, 17.41, 19.61, 16.37, 19.46, 16.27, 19.29, 19.51, 18.42, 17.77, 17.84, 21.48, 15.66, 17.87, 15.15, 21.11, 24.96, 20.05, 19.43, 21.37, 22.65, 18.56, 18.94, 20.28, 20.06, 18.47, 28.97, 19.27, 17.31, 19.73, 18.34, 27.19, 22.58, 20.07, 17.93, 20.04, 17.88, 20.60, 19.04, 22.25, 19.12, 23.61, 20.48, 24.61, 15.75, 21.17, 19.62, 18.11, 18.93, 18.54, 22.10, 18.95, 14.27, 20.22, 22.46, 26.44, 18.58, 19.86, 30.02, 21.80, 18.33, 26.59, 17.94, 19.10, 33.25, 25.42, 20.97, 15.43, 19.84, 21.33, 18.20, 18.28, 14.76, 17.81, 18.29, 17.07, 17.04, 24.09, 16.53, 17.40, 15.73, 19.35, 21.75, 20.52, 12.57, 22.50, 15.77, 20.88, 20.13, 20.47, 25.61, 19.45, 20.46, 18.08, 19.53, 24.27, 22.96, 16.95, 16.13, 28.81, 17.30, 18.59, 24.12, 18.12, 19.86, 18.39, 13.94, 26.49, DNF(17.08), 16.42, 27.90, 15.09, 23.17, 21.95, 23.35, 18.24, 29.41, 21.69, 17.04, 19.55, 21.48, 21.10, 22.68, 20.65, 30.26, 19.66, 18.66, 29.44, 24.47, 18.39, 16.36, 21.75, 19.41, 19.72, 15.48, 22.29, 23.44, 22.75, 17.73, 18.03, 18.32, 15.49, 17.48, 18.59, 23.41, 24.96, 22.95, 24.79, 19.31, 20.87, 25.81, 22.56, 22.41, 26.07, 21.66, 21.96, 17.99, 18.87, 18.40, 22.45, 24.17, 22.58, 20.25, 25.49, 17.70, 16.17, 24.34, 17.53, 20.28, 22.83, 21.06, 17.02, 18.53, 17.38, 16.38, 23.66, 19.95, 26.63, 20.65, 15.90, 18.61, 17.67, 18.57, 18.37, 20.19, 19.42, 18.82, 19.72, 14.68, 17.83, 17.20, 24.32, 25.47, 24.59, 21.66, 24.43, 18.16, DNF(20.55), 23.61, 19.98, 19.44, 30.88, 19.75, 20.10, 14.71, 20.35, 24.76, 18.75, 21.38, 20.31, 19.63, 19.67, 16.97, 25.52, 20.54, 17.99, 16.39, 16.94, 20.03, 22.41, 22.69, 24.78, 19.65, 24.18, 24.73, 17.06, 17.35, 26.83, 20.81, 21.60, 23.11, 18.05, 17.90, 21.28, 28.32+, 18.51, 37.26, 19.77, 22.95, 19.33, 19.99, 16.88, 16.30, 14.84, 17.82, 19.99, 21.46, 29.62, 25.75, 19.31, 18.51, 27.67, 19.92, 22.58, 21.81, 26.16, 23.49, DNF(38.19), 17.02, 20.88, 23.83, 18.48, 21.85, 20.37, 20.10, 26.59, 19.87, 22.48, 18.92, 21.92, 25.07, 18.72, 32.69, 17.64, 22.87, 20.13, 17.88, 16.95, 16.88, 29.20, 19.50, 17.56, 23.26, 20.60, 19.41, 22.93, 13.67, 16.93, 24.59, 17.93, 20.07, 19.26, 19.68, 25.03, 19.59, 17.89, 17.97, 16.43, 26.65, 20.11, 17.94, 17.75, 23.23, 19.51, 18.73, 23.13, 20.19, 17.98, 21.70, 17.68, 23.36, 19.87, 19.71, 15.43, 15.64, 19.23, 23.50, 20.67, 23.06, 16.97, 16.45, 15.76, 21.68, 23.92, 16.23, 15.51, 19.31, 16.87, 16.95, 18.07, 21.69, 20.32, 14.96, 15.66, 17.39, 24.13, 20.24, 17.45, 20.94, 20.41, 19.51, 13.44, 17.65, 17.96, 19.60, 18.33, 18.01, 21.55, 19.07, 19.39, 19.74+, 24.54, 18.10, 17.60, 16.80, 17.43, 20.83, 28.34, 19.40, 24.58, 22.28, 17.82, 24.40, 20.12, 20.43, 19.67, 19.53, 20.36, 18.94, 15.49, 16.43, 23.55, 20.22, 20.29, 20.55, 20.09, 19.68, 21.35, 18.08, 19.75+, 16.18, 25.91, 30.07, 13.13, 19.48, 22.13, 21.96, 23.60, 18.56, 17.77, 19.91, 25.54, 23.02, 17.95, 26.21, 19.52, 20.50, 18.87, 25.85, 16.56, 17.79, 17.67, 17.97, 18.67, 21.98, 21.20, 20.62, 20.58, 22.22, 19.90, 16.79, 19.90, 23.12, 19.83, 20.48, 20.76, 18.81, 25.70, 16.57, 19.57, 15.11, 21.23, 22.14, 18.27, 22.63, 18.92, 16.02, 18.49, 14.76, 25.37+, 21.01, 17.36, 25.93, 17.55, 23.01, 20.49, 16.95, 16.60, 23.96, 20.19, 17.75, 26.24, 15.54, 25.27, 23.67, 20.85, 15.10, 23.66, 18.80, 23.64, 17.24, 19.63, 22.96, 15.41, 18.19, 18.35, 21.95, 17.65, 17.37, 16.42, 19.35, 22.83, 16.33, 22.46, 17.52, 19.47, 16.82, 22.08, 19.60, 21.04, 21.25, 16.15, 19.57, 15.51, 12.11, 18.64, 19.87, 16.53, 23.05, 15.43, 18.20, 20.20, 24.67, 19.35, 19.15, 27.95, 20.91, 26.49, 18.11, 14.95, 24.77, 17.00, 23.88, 16.67, 18.53, 18.71, 17.49, 14.73, 17.11, 18.56, 23.44, 19.90, 19.92, 17.71, 19.44, 22.34, 15.58, 25.94, 20.26, 17.46, 18.87, 20.34, 20.10, 19.75, 16.08, 17.35, 17.50, 16.02, 21.95, 27.90, 16.39, 17.67, 26.82, 28.22, 16.59, 19.89, 20.76, 16.53, 20.89, 15.75, 24.58, 33.25, 21.07, 18.99, 17.96, 21.38, 18.55, 41.65, 21.38, 17.78, 18.91, 19.89, 21.07, 16.41, 23.35, 11.47, 22.03, 14.56, 18.85, 16.87, 18.15, 19.40, 19.75, 13.69, 17.47, 15.98, 17.95, 20.73, 16.28, 26.67, 16.86, 18.27, 23.58, 22.79, 16.99, 17.89, 14.59, 19.35, 22.59, 18.50, 17.55, 15.49, 19.23, 19.39, 15.35, 20.28, 19.07, 13.50, 15.32, 18.16, 19.47, 18.64, 20.38, 47.98, 16.71, 16.16, 17.91, 17.98, 19.80, 18.15, 19.65, 20.53, 21.32+, 18.37, 17.15, 13.79, 17.63, 27.81, 20.21, 18.32, 17.08, 16.05, 17.47, 17.71, 19.23, 19.59, 14.75, 19.74, 17.74, 16.68, 16.47, 20.02, 20.74, 21.51, 19.94, 19.25, 14.78, 20.05, DNF(9.91), 17.41, 18.80, 19.43, 19.48, 20.53, 17.82, 27.27, 26.55, 25.67, 14.76, 14.61, 17.99, 22.63, 15.93, 18.92, 17.51, 16.24, 15.85, 16.04, 18.29, 12.08


.xxx


Spoiler



number of times: 1705/1728
*best time: 11.473*
worst time: 47.984

current mo3: 15.468 (σ = 3.14)
*best mo3: 14.515 (σ = 1.69)*

current avg5: 16.042 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 15.528 (σ = 1.46)

*current avg12: 16.614 (σ = 1.48)*
*best avg12: 16.614 (σ = 1.48)*

*current avg100: 18.561 (σ = 2.38)*
*best avg100: 18.561 (σ = 2.38)*

*current avg1000: 19.750 (σ = 2.71)*
*best avg1000: 19.750 (σ = 2.71)*

session avg: 20.216 (σ = 2.77)
session mean: 20.341

18.734, 19.007, 19.650, 20.674, 24.770, 22.586, 23.478, 24.139, 42.306, 23.562, 21.602, 19.176, 30.171, 23.241, 26.306, 19.169, 19.585, 25.618, 20.243, 24.178, 18.098, 22.362, 21.514, 20.632, 19.120, 20.792, 19.761, 24.329, 24.011, 16.664, 19.592, 22.496, 18.072, 22.840, 19.008, 21.225+, 25.631, 18.096, 17.296, 18.480, 14.489, 21.361, 20.777, 31.024, 17.776, 21.824, 23.025, 23.425, 18.886, 20.198, DNF(21.672), 24.198, 18.133, 20.374, 21.062, 23.822, 22.142, 24.296, 18.373, 21.838, 19.526, 18.726, 17.196, 33.890, 13.604, 25.143, 23.230, 17.916, 26.192, 19.927, 19.965, 29.120, 19.932, 25.593, 22.489, 21.457, DNF(24.338), 22.825, 17.553, 22.849, 21.985, 19.401, 14.450, 19.794, 20.313, 23.089, 35.273, 27.882, 22.330, 18.129, 26.689, 16.328, 21.777, 24.001, 20.105, 26.697, 17.594, 23.507+, 13.983, 19.994, 24.943, 20.963, 27.822, 31.384, 22.076, 17.345, 23.613, 19.890, 25.340, DNF(23.155), DNF(20.019), 18.030, 20.660+, 31.601, 21.908, 18.313, 36.099, 25.797, 21.099, 23.508, 23.233, 21.521, 21.673, 16.608, 20.921, 25.177, 24.528, 17.105, 24.177, 18.417, 23.377, 21.705, 23.249, 19.841, 19.617, 21.121, 20.737, 20.801, 20.505, 26.121, 25.065, 17.906, 21.913, 23.001, 14.792, 26.425, 16.848, 24.114, 21.984, 16.264, 17.448, 18.345, 19.545, 22.137, 38.627, 17.865, 21.080, 20.328, 21.001, 21.889, DNF(17.504), 21.319, 16.489, 23.578, 17.625, 19.089, 21.840, DNF(18.659), 13.261, 13.845, 16.439, 19.878, 16.301, 20.015, 17.622, 18.511, 19.382, 19.070, 17.806, 21.631, 16.566, 20.279, 18.167, 26.977, 28.962, 16.838, 14.397, 17.190, 26.577, 25.017, 26.128+, 16.581, 22.112, 23.644+, 24.656, 19.730, 17.875, 23.081, 21.625, 20.537, 16.545, 20.058, DNF(16.800), 20.138, 15.361, 24.258, 20.731, 16.849, 21.005, 16.273, 16.602, 20.225, 22.401, 33.088, 18.835, 19.465, 25.193, 21.354, 21.570, 23.640, 21.264, 19.610, 21.907, 24.336, 19.417, 15.625, 23.577, 20.093, 12.042, 19.970, 20.513, 24.993, 17.209, 21.804, 17.611, 16.689, 20.218, 22.584, 18.697, 19.128, 29.913, 23.115, 18.637, 22.747, 20.744, 20.042, 16.865, 27.856, 25.151, 20.387, 21.234, 23.185, 25.340, 18.633, 22.859, 18.738, 18.098, 18.818, 21.488, 18.561, 19.120, 21.913+, 17.780, 18.328, 21.581, 18.177, 20.177, 21.728, 25.885, 29.697, 23.887, 24.830, 18.072, 19.609, 26.305, 17.161, 20.708, 12.648, 21.417, 19.401, 16.563, 22.617+, 16.995, 19.417, 22.256, 20.104, 25.464, 25.370, 17.306, 18.105, 25.784, 23.624, 24.592, 20.561, 18.217, 17.420, 18.785, 21.337, 19.889, 24.026, 16.608, 26.473, 22.098, 21.016, 23.450, 17.553, 20.182, 19.585, 17.400, 15.977, 16.530, 18.296, 19.681, 14.059, 21.217, 19.528, 21.826, 19.163, 21.083, 15.656, 19.001, 37.627+, 13.928, 19.497, 16.714, 22.678, 20.557, 18.907, 18.849, 38.338, 24.816, 18.402, 21.826, 22.442, 20.691, 17.201, 20.481, 19.632, 21.395+, 16.473, 18.741, 18.007, 22.570, 23.777, 18.241, 17.050, 19.709, 22.979, 20.738, 29.537, 25.642, 20.131, 20.003, 20.850, 23.699, 22.349, 20.969, 20.969, 19.555, 20.564, DNF(7.591), 23.193, 18.150, 16.200, 25.406+, 17.819, 18.992, 25.003, 17.649+, 22.521, 24.561, 20.169, 16.481, 22.028, 21.529, 18.345, 17.314, 20.403, 20.321, 19.722, 22.424, 18.666, 21.561, 20.193, 20.568, 17.089, 19.977, 21.437, 18.609, 18.153, 18.393, 17.737, 18.325, 27.353, 16.946, 25.617, 19.139, 18.184, 20.898, 21.169, 16.713, DNF(33.545), 18.752, 18.313, 22.833, 18.049, 18.669, 17.271, 20.850, 26.506, 30.568, 18.368, 19.602, 21.026, 21.594, 26.353, 17.034, 22.275, 19.756, 20.444, 22.396, 21.681, 13.952, 25.113, 24.001, 19.497, 20.424, 29.843, 19.008, 19.840, 25.081, 18.081, 23.785, 19.690, 23.081+, 24.848, 18.474, 31.053, 22.753, 16.608, 24.977, 18.120, 14.025, 20.048, 22.345, 16.552, 19.490, 20.977, 23.353, 21.123, 22.908, 17.010, 16.801, 21.531, 15.346, 26.392, 21.331, 19.801, 20.087, 22.137, 16.536, 19.817, 20.824, 21.007, 20.354, 19.489, 17.936, 23.746, 27.081, 20.832, 21.623, 23.498, 20.417, 18.308, 21.657, 19.772, 19.016, 27.051, 16.978, 15.889, 15.305, 21.359, 16.625, 16.818, 19.937, 20.253, 25.209, 19.553, 20.194, 17.968, 18.963, 15.617, 20.235, 19.035, 16.466, 22.929, 21.009, 20.008, 20.378, 16.522, 17.887, 18.506, 20.809, 22.850, 22.993, 19.827, 23.738, 17.636, 20.753, 21.718, 18.546, 21.476, 23.769, 23.894, 20.380, 19.026, 16.329, 20.170, 17.025, 25.441, 22.565, 15.920, 21.105, 24.161, 18.931, 15.669, 25.761, 23.978, 17.737, 25.743, 20.971, 15.218, 19.052, 18.536, 22.639, 20.145, 21.290, 18.177, 19.996, 21.233, 21.501, 20.194, 18.163, 19.929, 24.578, 22.554, 18.481, 18.449, 22.503, 22.721, 25.849, 20.022, 18.537, 22.116, DNF(9.752), 23.809, 20.376, 17.194, 20.321, 27.137, 17.217, 19.912, 21.393, 17.931, 21.161, 32.497, 16.585, 23.113, 23.051, 18.107, 21.362, 19.770, 20.578, 26.995, 26.352, 22.440, 20.361, 15.907, 15.946, 23.498, 21.466, 20.488, 20.073, 19.090, 15.625, 20.817, DNF(10.343), 21.875, 23.183, 15.744, 20.915, 22.491, 14.466, 18.901, 15.688, 21.625, 18.841, 17.376, 23.139+, DNF(17.198), 19.722, 18.769, 17.066, 28.536, 21.113, 16.944, 15.842, 27.641, 19.249, 19.521+, 24.260, 16.132, 17.476, 17.878, 16.548, 21.348, 19.827, 20.985, 19.089, 17.176, 22.569, 21.475, 21.377, 17.649, 19.296, 29.625, 24.595, 21.934, 20.737, 20.978, 21.268, 17.044, 18.493, 18.523, 15.457, 21.842, 21.743, 22.370, 18.660, 17.645, 19.388, 20.661, 15.458, 21.950, 17.695, 19.570, 18.722, 24.595, 28.854, 14.321, DNF(19.878), 31.643, 18.413, 18.948, 25.090, 23.523, 19.905+, 16.499, 20.533, 22.729, 19.571, 22.593, 24.711, 31.425, 27.648, 18.291, 21.067, 20.800, 22.618, 22.715, 24.884, 21.160, 21.138, 20.491, 20.084, 23.043, 27.763, 16.091, 29.003, 21.162, 17.658, 23.378, 18.466, 21.401, 19.098, 15.057, 20.719, 17.058, 20.644, 24.108, 17.600, 22.754, 21.810, 17.706, 19.844, 19.097, 22.756, 16.747, 18.884, 25.326, 21.945, 21.414, 22.363, 23.507, DNF(14.947), 17.142, 20.083, 18.522, 26.602, 20.813, 21.605, 22.247, 21.274, 24.983, 26.796+, 23.731, 18.633, 21.306, 20.244, 25.235, 18.565, 16.491, 24.479, 22.377, 18.433, 15.183, 17.916, 18.949, 15.307, 18.328, 18.448, 25.763, 17.530, 19.425, 17.248, 20.022, 20.481, 30.370, 26.060, 22.083, 19.162, 14.418, 13.716, 19.417, 17.201, 19.057, 19.065, 17.905, 24.905, 13.482, 17.825, 21.862, 18.929, 17.394, 27.008, 29.441, 12.689, 18.106, 24.749, 25.137, 22.337, 18.031, 15.817, 18.850, 28.106, 18.817, 18.849, 22.716, 16.571, 17.740, DNF(15.913), 16.971, 20.822, 18.466, 17.616, 18.974, 20.313+, 22.467, 16.778, 21.795, 22.185, 17.169, 26.313, 16.513, 16.880, 18.264, 18.379, 14.819, 16.361, 16.628, 20.433, 21.981, 22.217, 17.033, 17.691, 22.137, 16.971, DNF(5.984), 20.506, 16.248, 16.285, 17.874, 19.338, 16.247, 22.596, 16.488, 20.666, 17.553, 20.580, 21.881, 15.872, 17.639, 21.648, 18.490, 20.507, 16.929, 23.435, 17.769, 18.330, 16.638, 18.792, 19.455, 23.951, 19.219, 16.968, 17.864, 20.888, 16.016, 16.184, 23.138, 17.813, 24.471, 18.073, 20.584, 16.724, 27.518, 18.624, 19.927, 16.361, 16.480, 14.401, 22.551, 20.407, 21.321, 19.812, 26.847, 19.007, 19.442, 23.692, 21.304, 21.424, 23.230, 18.072, 17.169, 20.229, 19.179, 15.689, 18.400, 14.911, 19.040, 18.604, 24.424, 15.891, 17.888, 18.338, 15.391, 25.057, 18.474, 15.299, 25.033, 20.276, 19.365, 18.688, 16.857, 14.745, 16.785, 17.185, 16.667, 24.361+, 15.849, 18.566, 20.323, 22.962, 19.913, 15.717, 15.890, 21.356, 18.520, 20.937, 19.768+, 18.982, 18.368, 23.514, 15.034, DNF(9.160), 28.400, 18.976, 16.419, 19.057, 20.570, 22.014, 23.378, 20.274, 20.119, 14.857, 17.514, 18.523, 22.289, 15.785, 21.092, 33.931, 20.681, 18.082, 19.201, 17.785, 27.842, 19.081, 17.610, 19.566, 13.783, 16.134, 18.593, 16.488, 20.410, 17.116, 28.081, 12.168, 20.394, 19.081, 19.858, 21.076, 15.809, 16.969, 18.906, 17.177, 18.235, 17.193, 20.554, 20.121, 16.473, 18.617, 16.922, 24.218, 18.857, 22.658, 19.484, 16.690, 22.337, 18.042, 17.821, 20.579, 31.627, 21.242, 17.793, 19.006, 15.938, 20.538, 20.633, 20.595, 19.385, 19.935, 21.609, 19.510, 12.873, 37.309+, 19.216, 17.329, 19.289, 20.347, 15.490, 18.052, 19.210, 18.849, 36.610, DNF(4.977), 16.161, 23.608, 21.152, 19.769, 19.496, 18.810, 32.577, 15.128, 12.825, 20.618, 18.201, 19.590, 16.978, 21.649, 18.816, 23.097, 17.060, 20.248, 23.186, 19.505, 21.626, 19.616, 24.705, 23.931, 20.444, 18.337, 25.161, 19.258, 22.625, 17.627, 22.348, 21.313, 17.433, 21.600, 20.065, 16.993, 22.864, 16.995, 22.090, 19.033, 18.818, 17.560, 20.212+, 20.088, 23.105, 17.049, 18.721, 17.169, 23.521, 20.140, 16.415, 22.706, 26.094, 18.248, 17.089, 20.529, 15.657, 20.690, 20.568, 25.531, 22.921, 19.217, 26.427, 22.473, 16.849, 16.198, 19.083, 16.518, 16.955, 23.576, 25.449, DNF(17.816), 14.585, 19.563, 22.515, 16.053, 14.247, 18.113, 17.546, 25.989, 24.499+, 16.514, 18.820, 21.725, 20.418, 21.487, 20.361, 18.866, 19.530, 12.515, 18.211, 16.970, 26.451, 16.782, 18.924, 18.601, 15.795, 12.675, 15.642, 22.410, 29.164, 13.049, 19.961, 31.794, 22.921, 14.075, 19.503, 19.194, 14.065, 15.410, 15.848, 24.882, 15.849, 15.289, 17.409, 19.613, 16.365, 19.457, 16.274, 19.290, 19.505, 18.417, 17.770, 17.835, 21.482, 15.659, 17.865, 15.153, 21.108, 24.956, 20.054, 19.425, 21.374, 22.652, 18.564, 18.939, 20.276, 20.055, 18.474, 28.970, 19.265, 17.314, 19.725, 18.335, 27.189, 22.575, 20.067, 17.928, 20.044, 17.877, 20.598, 19.041, 22.249, 19.124, 23.610, 20.477, 24.605, 15.750, 21.170, 19.622, 18.114, 18.933, 18.544, 22.097, 18.948, 14.270, 20.223, 22.459, 26.437, 18.579, 19.858, 30.024, 21.796, 18.331, 26.585, 17.937, 19.101, 33.247, 25.422, 20.970, 15.429, 19.844, 21.325, 18.203, 18.283, 14.759, 17.805, 18.294, 17.068, 17.040, 24.089, 16.531, 17.396, 15.725, 19.350, 21.753, 20.524, 12.565, 22.498, 15.772, 20.882, 20.131, 20.469, 25.610, 19.448, 20.458, 18.083, 19.529, 24.267, 22.959, 16.946, 16.132, 28.808, 17.301, 18.588, 24.123, 18.123, 19.858, 18.385, 13.941, 26.491, DNF(17.082), 16.421, 27.897, 15.092, 23.169, 21.953, 23.345, 18.241, 29.408, 21.692, 17.040, 19.553, 21.481, 21.097, 22.678, 20.651, 30.260, 19.657, 18.657, 29.441, 24.466, 18.393, 16.360, 21.745, 19.413, 19.715, 15.481, 22.289, 23.440, 22.752, 17.729, 18.025, 18.321, 15.489, 17.481, 18.586, 23.410, 24.963, 22.947, 24.786, 19.305, 20.865, 25.809, 22.561, 22.412, 26.073, 21.657, 21.957, 17.994, 18.865, 18.403, 22.449, 24.170, 22.577, 20.248, 25.492, 17.695, 16.170, 24.341, 17.530, 20.281, 22.829, 21.057, 17.024, 18.529, 17.380, 16.380, 23.664, 19.953, 26.633, 20.648, 15.898, 18.608, 17.668, 18.570, 18.365, 20.185, 19.424, 18.817, 19.717, 14.682, 17.834, 17.196, 24.315, 25.469, 24.594, 21.662, 24.432, 18.161, DNF(20.545), 23.609, 19.977, 19.438, 30.883, 19.745, 20.098, 14.710, 20.353, 24.757, 18.748, 21.377, 20.306, 19.633, 19.666, 16.972, 25.515, 20.542, 17.986, 16.388, 16.943, 20.026, 22.409, 22.689, 24.776, 19.652, 24.175, 24.727, 17.064, 17.349, 26.825, 20.811, 21.595, 23.113, 18.053, 17.902, 21.275, 28.315+, 18.512, 37.261, 19.770, 22.953, 19.328, 19.987, 16.877, 16.301, 14.841, 17.815, 19.993, 21.459, 29.622, 25.754, 19.314, 18.510, 27.669, 19.917, 22.577, 21.805, 26.161, 23.486, DNF(38.189), 17.021, 20.881, 23.832, 18.482, 21.849, 20.372, 20.098, 26.586, 19.865, 22.479, 18.920, 21.922, 25.073, 18.720, 32.690, 17.642, 22.873, 20.129, 17.875, 16.947, 16.881, 29.201, 19.498, 17.560, 23.255, 20.597, 19.409, 22.934, 13.668, 16.925, 24.590, 17.930, 20.065, 19.259, 19.683, 25.033, 19.586, 17.889, 17.972, 16.425, 26.649, 20.106, 17.936, 17.747, 23.230, 19.505, 18.731, 23.130, 20.194, 17.984, 21.697, 17.680, 23.361, 19.865, 19.705, 15.425, 15.640, 19.233, 23.498, 20.665, 23.057, 16.968, 16.449, 15.761, 21.680, 23.921, 16.233, 15.505, 19.305, 16.872, 16.945, 18.066, 21.688, 20.321, 14.961, 15.657, 17.393, 24.129, 20.240, 17.449, 20.937, 20.409, 19.507, 13.442, 17.649, 17.960, 19.602, 18.329, 18.005, 21.545, 19.073, 19.385, 19.744+, 24.537, 18.104, 17.602, 16.795, 17.426, 20.833, 28.338, 19.401, 24.576, 22.275, 17.817, 24.395, 20.120, 20.427, 19.665, 19.529, 20.364, 18.944, 15.488, 16.428, 23.553, 20.222, 20.294, 20.545, 20.089, 19.681, 21.345, 18.081, 19.745+, 16.181, 25.906, 30.074, 13.130, 19.476, 22.131, 21.955, 23.600, 18.556, 17.767, 19.912, 25.537, 23.024, 17.953, 26.210, 19.521, 20.497, 18.865, 25.850, 16.561, 17.793, 17.673, 17.970, 18.673, 21.977, 21.201, 20.623, 20.584, 22.217, 19.904, 16.786, 19.895, 23.122, 19.832, 20.479, 20.761, 18.809, 25.697, 16.566, 19.569, 15.105, 21.233, 22.137, 18.266, 22.625, 18.921, 16.017, 18.489, 14.761, 25.369+, 21.009, 17.359, 25.929, 17.554, 23.009, 20.490, 16.948, 16.601, 23.956, 20.186, 17.752, 26.242, 15.538, 25.265, 23.665, 20.850, 15.101, 23.657, 18.795, 23.636, 17.235, 19.634, 22.964, 15.411, 18.187, 18.352, 21.947, 17.650, 17.370, 16.421, 19.345, 22.831, 16.330, 22.459, 17.519, 19.467, 16.819, 22.083, 19.595, 21.042, 21.245, 16.146, 19.571, 15.506, 12.105, 18.642, 19.866, 16.530, 23.051, 15.426, 18.202, 20.203, 24.667, 19.354, 19.147, 27.949, 20.910, 26.492, 18.107, 14.954, 24.772, 17.002, 23.883, 16.673, 18.531, 18.714, 17.488, 14.729, 17.113, 18.560, 23.436, 19.897, 19.921, 17.707, 19.441, 22.337, 15.576, 25.937, 20.257, 17.464, 18.865, 20.344, 20.097, 19.753, 16.081, 17.352, 17.496, 16.016, 21.953, 27.904, 16.385, 17.672, 26.818, 28.218, 16.593, 19.889, 20.758, 16.528, 20.889, 15.752, 24.576, 33.247, 21.071, 18.993, 17.963, 21.377, 18.553, 41.649, 21.377, 17.777, 18.905, 19.888, 21.070, 16.408, 23.345, 11.473, 22.025, 14.560, 18.848, 16.865, 18.145, 19.401, 19.752, 13.689, 17.473, 15.977, 17.945, 20.730, 16.281, 26.674, 16.857, 18.265, 23.578, 22.793, 16.985, 17.889, 14.586, 19.345, 22.593, 18.498, 17.545, 15.494, 19.233, 19.393, 15.346, 20.281, 19.067, 13.496, 15.323, 18.162, 19.473, 18.640, 20.376, 47.984, 16.713, 16.161, 17.907, 17.977, 19.802, 18.145, 19.649, 20.529, 21.321+, 18.369, 17.153, 13.794, 17.625, 27.809, 20.210, 18.315, 17.075, 16.047, 17.473, 17.705, 19.233, 19.593, 14.753, 19.742, 17.736, 16.682, 16.465, 20.017, 20.744, 21.513, 19.937, 19.249, 14.776, 20.048, DNF(9.912), 17.409, 18.801, 19.433, 19.480, 20.529, 17.820, 27.266, 26.553, 25.665, 14.760, 14.609, 17.993, 22.625, 15.928, 18.917, 17.513, 16.241, 15.850, 16.035, 18.289, 12.081





Megaminx:


Spoiler



.xx


Spoiler



number of times: 1727/1728
*best time: 52.02*
worst time: 1:58.05

current mo3: 1:21.70 (σ = 27.52)
*best mo3: 59.71 (σ = 5.37)*

current avg5: 1:10.49 (σ = 3.04)
*best avg5: 1:01.70 (σ = 3.53)*

current avg12: 1:09.44 (σ = 4.19)
*best avg12: 1:05.67 (σ = 7.29)*

current avg100: 1:10.39 (σ = 5.11)
*best avg100: 1:09.57 (σ = 4.76)*

current avg1000: 1:11.79 (σ = 5.02)
*best avg1000: 1:11.75 (σ = 5.02)*

session avg: 1:12.86 (σ = 5.32)
session mean: 1:13.13

1:35.48, 1:29.57, 1:27.82, 1:32.78, 1:27.65, 1:25.95, 1:20.42, 1:35.18, 1:20.19, 1:20.85, 1:22.08, 1:23.72, 1:07.91, 1:19.54, 1:18.52, 1:25.37, 1:21.09, 1:27.21, 1:35.31, 1:20.65, 1:14.36, 1:30.04, 1:21.81, 1:16.63, 1:30.04, 1:22.10, 1:13.04, 1:17.55, 1:14.28, 1:18.31, 1:07.22, 1:30.94, 1:13.34, 1:34.35, 1:23.09, 1:22.48, 1:14.42, 1:26.31, 1:13.35, 1:18.04, 1:18.04, 1:16.72, 1:13.75, 1:19.36, 1:21.05, 1:33.96, 1:14.40, 1:05.38, 1:22.34+, 1:20.85, 1:23.57, 1:17.05, 1:01.64, 1:21.05, 1:17.49, 1:06.19, 1:09.07, 1:10.66, 1:22.25, 1:14.04, 1:21.52, 1:15.58, 1:11.40, 1:22.30, 1:09.84, 1:32.51, 1:20.37, 1:23.45, 1:36.42, 1:17.56, 1:19.45, 1:19.63, 1:15.20, 1:22.86, 1:09.73, 1:09.37, 1:11.80, 1:09.71, 1:28.91, 1:10.70, 1:19.18, 1:24.48, 1:29.51, 1:29.61, 1:23.14, 1:35.05, 1:20.35, 1:18.43, 1:19.28, 1:23.93, 1:08.69, 1:22.89, 1:15.13, 1:30.19, 1:09.03, 1:17.92, 1:13.57, 1:14.03, 1:17.07, 1:13.36, 1:14.09, 1:27.57, 1:21.31, 1:26.10, 1:15.03, 1:15.72, 1:09.68, 1:06.55, 1:16.80, 1:23.05, 1:05.40, 1:10.88, 1:16.54, 1:13.29, 1:05.33, 1:07.91, 1:13.68, 1:23.89, 1:10.77, 1:17.35, 1:25.83, 1:18.22, 1:14.57, 1:28.61, 1:26.64, 1:17.08, 1:21.00, 1:29.58, 1:14.34, 1:13.77, 1:24.16, 1:20.40, 1:20.82, 1:18.94, 1:17.22, 1:17.33, 1:16.08, 1:20.41, 1:13.25, 1:19.25, 1:26.37, 1:26.43, 1:22.10, 1:17.07, 1:17.53, 1:18.62, 1:10.35, 1:23.60, 1:19.81, 1:18.20, 1:17.00, 1:12.91, 1:13.77, 1:25.52, 1:21.31, 1:35.24, 1:11.54, 1:15.36, 1:05.87, 1:14.23, 1:26.68, 1:24.88, 1:14.57, 1:09.37, 1:22.80, 1:20.41, 1:13.15, 1:08.92, 1:16.88, 1:12.55, 1:14.21, 1:02.98, 1:14.29, 1:08.00, 1:19.09, 1:14.79, 1:16.20, 1:08.67, 1:13.52, 1:10.14, 1:24.11, 1:15.65, 1:23.21, 1:14.45, 1:03.27, 1:14.54, 1:04.81, 1:17.62, 1:15.90, 1:12.17, 1:13.42, 1:15.50, 1:12.33, 1:11.88, 1:17.82, 1:04.34, 1:18.93, 1:14.21, 1:21.24, 1:23.79, 1:23.11, 1:07.22, 1:22.11, 1:11.43, 1:07.89, 1:06.47, 1:14.47, 1:47.23, 1:18.30, 1:16.81, 1:14.57, 1:27.90, 1:20.33, 1:10.23, 1:17.79, 1:13.62, 1:23.40, 1:12.79, 1:05.58, 1:15.60, 1:06.02, 1:24.24, 1:21.31, 1:18.77, 1:15.13, 1:24.49, 1:19.13, 1:07.09, 1:22.57, 1:14.70, 1:17.67, 1:07.39, 1:17.24, 1:16.48, 1:10.92, 1:26.62, 1:14.75, 1:12.35, 1:21.90, 1:09.82, 1:03.58, 1:10.92, 1:12.06, 1:14.93, 1:18.33, 1:16.28, 1:05.46, 1:08.14, 1:13.59, 1:05.64, 1:23.17, 1:07.95, 1:19.10, 1:09.40, 1:29.09, 1:20.69, 1:14.38, 1:21.14, 1:18.07, 1:11.14, 1:08.59, 1:09.94, 1:11.05, 1:15.72, 1:15.40, 1:04.11, 1:21.40, 1:02.57, 1:24.29, 1:10.85, 1:13.15, 1:08.52, 1:13.63, 1:21.63, 1:05.04, 1:24.29, 1:15.92, 1:14.03, 1:13.12, 1:07.46, 1:13.31, 1:20.35, 1:20.93, 1:22.82, 1:30.66, 1:16.34, 1:20.37, 1:17.86, 1:17.48, 1:10.09, 1:14.74, 1:21.96, 1:13.85, 1:19.29, 1:17.63, 1:08.12, 1:11.59, 1:16.86+, 1:15.17, 1:18.77, 1:20.27, 1:11.20, 1:06.52, 1:10.73, 1:08.00, 1:18.91, 1:20.34, 1:06.72, 1:11.77, DNF(1:09.21), 1:31.70, 1:30.34, 1:29.15, 1:16.36, 1:06.45, 1:08.43, 1:03.91, 1:12.73, 1:10.20, 1:21.00, 1:16.53, 1:15.13, 1:10.60, 1:12.74, 1:15.45, 1:17.15, 1:12.17, 1:09.38, 1:10.29, 1:10.38, 1:10.41, 1:10.95, 1:17.32, 1:13.43, 1:06.75, 1:21.88, 1:06.01, 59.12, 1:12.05, 1:06.75, 1:02.58, 1:07.45, 1:09.11, 1:18.63, 1:07.52, 1:09.57, 1:15.56, 1:03.72, 1:09.93, 1:16.03, 1:18.27, 1:19.42, 1:06.61, 1:10.92, 1:14.82, 1:11.12, 1:19.33, 1:11.16, 1:04.07, 1:09.43, 1:12.42, 1:08.07, 1:24.07, 1:12.67, 1:12.56, 1:09.90, 1:10.67, 1:11.24, 1:19.64, 1:08.96, 1:25.53, 1:01.97, 1:17.93, 1:19.75, 1:10.87, 1:14.92, 1:01.86, 1:10.49, 1:15.40, 1:07.63, 1:01.91, 1:12.34, 1:13.63, 1:08.62, 1:19.43, 1:36.57, 1:05.87, 1:04.24, 1:13.84, 1:19.80, 1:09.62, 1:04.75, 1:23.00, 1:11.53, 1:10.86, 1:05.43, 1:15.59, 1:15.59, 1:12.18, 1:09.19, 1:10.84, 1:16.77, 1:15.94, 1:20.60, 1:08.74, 1:06.82, 1:17.78, 1:21.63, 1:12.56, 1:17.75, 1:09.91, 1:09.30, 1:12.88, 1:04.67, 1:08.69, 1:06.72, 1:27.08, 1:06.49, 1:08.37, 1:14.26, 1:18.45, 1:12.32, 1:29.24, 1:10.65, 1:12.36, 1:10.41, 1:04.82, 1:11.13, 1:05.47, 1:12.37, 1:14.54, 1:17.41, 1:33.67, 1:23.09, 1:00.17, 1:23.22, 1:10.78, 1:13.40, 1:17.59, 1:15.10, 1:11.51, 1:12.59, 1:11.78, 1:23.86, 1:07.05, 1:14.75, 1:15.61, 1:14.09, 1:08.82, 1:14.61, 1:37.58, 1:09.22, 1:23.33, 1:12.86, 1:34.31, 1:21.39, 1:19.73, 1:11.48, 1:14.77, 1:15.04, 1:28.82, 1:12.07, 1:07.50, 1:05.59, 1:15.68, 1:19.89, 1:12.84, 1:05.88, 1:10.84, 1:15.20, 1:12.64, 1:12.94, 1:14.99, 1:13.16, 1:06.70, 1:13.33, 1:11.22, 1:11.47, 1:17.92, 1:10.22, 1:05.76, 1:19.66, 1:21.24, 1:11.03, 1:08.49, 1:10.92, 1:08.47, 1:15.18, 1:19.40, 1:30.65, 1:00.92, 1:21.96, 1:10.44, 1:10.93, 1:06.87, 1:18.10, 59.55, 1:12.79, 1:12.12, 1:05.03, 1:14.86, 1:04.38, 1:14.96, 1:28.34, 1:18.98, 1:04.69, 1:14.12, 1:10.80, 1:09.21, 1:12.17, 1:20.38, 1:12.19, 1:12.99, 1:11.88, 1:08.15, 1:28.10, 1:05.99, 1:03.91, 1:11.74, 1:08.80, 1:17.73, 1:11.94, 1:11.21, 1:09.28, 1:08.68, 1:11.26, 1:15.15, 1:28.76, 1:12.54, 1:10.28, 1:03.04, 1:13.49, 1:13.63, 1:07.06, 1:09.37, 1:11.50, 1:09.35, 1:10.17, 1:14.71, 1:11.98, 1:17.20, 1:15.22, 1:13.64, 1:12.64, 1:14.76, 1:05.82, 1:13.71, 1:05.46, 1:18.11, 1:10.92, 1:05.62, 1:14.86, 1:10.20+, 1:28.23, 1:16.25, 1:04.81, 1:11.27, 1:17.24, 1:16.89, 1:17.85, 1:02.60, 1:13.55, 1:05.60, 1:14.04, 1:13.11, 1:07.47, 1:12.98, 1:05.73, 52.02, 1:04.77, 1:05.96, 1:18.87, 1:08.01, 1:04.93, 1:21.92, 1:06.03, 1:21.86, 1:19.87, 1:08.02, 1:15.62, 1:08.87, 1:06.29, 1:12.09, 1:23.82, 1:06.66, 1:06.72, 1:13.95, 1:10.81, 1:14.21, 1:25.67, 1:07.96, 1:03.33, 1:04.32, 1:08.77, 1:14.87, 1:12.93, 1:10.03, 1:10.48, 1:03.95, 1:11.96, 1:14.50, 1:04.96, 1:06.55, 1:20.66, 1:11.03, 1:07.70, 1:14.40, 1:04.27, 1:09.12, 1:10.88, 1:09.12, 1:17.04, 1:07.51, 1:12.63, 1:22.36, 1:02.75, 1:14.90, 1:09.82, 1:07.27, 1:14.74, 1:13.81, 1:08.74, 1:10.20, 1:16.33, 1:10.40, 1:12.07, 1:20.17, 1:26.99, 1:04.29, 1:21.73, 1:06.11, 1:07.11, 1:12.21, 1:22.26, 1:12.49, 1:10.21, 1:23.66, 1:12.58, 1:08.34, 1:11.35, 1:19.13, 1:04.34, 1:11.03, 1:14.97, 1:19.08, 1:02.61, 1:11.01, 1:25.50, 1:10.33, 1:08.44, 1:07.09, 1:14.90, 1:07.20, 1:16.17, 1:07.48, 1:10.56, 1:08.33, 1:05.38, 1:12.18, 1:16.49, 59.94, 1:12.84, 1:08.31, 1:16.19, 1:17.50, 1:17.16, 1:10.79, 1:20.99, 1:05.49, 1:08.69, 1:16.04, 1:05.53, 1:16.82, 1:15.86, 1:07.37, 1:19.66, 1:31.42, 1:22.13, 1:04.35, 1:13.46, 1:06.93, 1:13.66, 1:12.57, 1:23.02, 1:28.23, 1:18.53, 1:07.65, 1:13.94, 1:06.43, 1:11.75, 1:09.84, 1:18.89, 1:11.52, 1:14.64, 1:01.51, 1:12.79, 1:12.88, 1:14.66, 1:18.64, 1:08.96, 1:12.22, 1:13.27, 1:13.80, 1:09.45, 1:17.57, 1:09.94, 1:17.67, 1:12.72, 1:14.52, 1:16.20, 1:02.44, 1:07.05, 1:12.23, 1:18.59, 1:15.10, 1:17.59, 1:14.18, 1:02.69, 1:12.08, 1:14.38, 1:12.61, 1:07.83, 1:04.13, 1:10.25, 1:05.26, 1:05.07, 1:12.86, 1:00.98, 1:15.19, 1:06.83, 1:06.77, 1:06.28, 1:20.18, 1:00.40, 1:07.18, 1:19.41, 57.29, 1:08.12, 1:10.45, 1:20.07, 1:10.14, 1:04.02, 1:05.77, 59.41, 59.93, 1:10.61, 58.70, 1:12.13, 1:08.79, 1:18.07, 1:03.23, 1:17.10, 1:02.27, 1:12.84, 1:03.39, 1:07.11, 1:15.38, 1:03.30, 1:04.64, 1:13.57, 1:06.19, 1:11.75, 1:12.08, 1:27.88, 1:09.46, 1:20.95, 1:13.04, 1:10.22, 1:20.05, 1:17.31, 1:16.43, 1:12.72, 1:10.69, 1:09.21, 1:02.25, 1:11.93, 1:08.13, 1:05.75, 1:18.32, 1:12.09, 1:17.82, 1:22.92, 1:18.58, 1:00.89, 1:08.17, 1:09.39, 1:24.62, 1:07.89, 1:09.08, 1:09.21, 1:10.59, 1:03.30, 1:09.40, 1:05.49, 1:08.92, 1:14.60, 1:03.58, 1:14.38, 1:10.40, 1:08.13, 1:09.55, 1:09.13, 1:09.30, 1:15.41+, 1:08.27, 1:08.30, 1:01.02, 1:05.78, 1:20.78, 1:10.76, 1:08.16, 1:10.99, 1:13.65, 1:08.33, 1:10.95, 1:06.05, 1:19.84, 1:13.44, 1:12.48, 1:08.85, 1:12.76, 1:03.08, 1:15.40, 1:18.55, 1:09.96, 1:23.09, 1:06.77, 1:14.94, 1:13.85, 1:22.25, 1:10.34, 1:08.30, 1:03.96, 1:07.99, 1:00.63, 1:12.35, 1:03.17, 1:17.12, 1:00.08, 1:03.93, 1:04.57, 1:13.74, 1:10.41, 1:01.80, 1:17.33, 1:09.70, 1:20.67, 1:15.09, 1:11.87, 1:11.37, 1:14.52, 1:17.00, 1:11.26, 1:19.60, 1:12.39, 1:09.55, 1:10.53, 1:13.89, 1:14.80, 1:12.44, 1:06.57, 1:14.64, 1:08.00, 1:13.31, 1:17.10, 1:16.07, 1:08.57, 1:15.89, 1:10.94, 1:13.17, 1:08.66, 1:16.75, 1:02.38, 1:17.25, 1:10.56, 1:13.27, 1:26.28, 1:05.45, 58.95, 1:11.84, 1:17.16, 1:08.71, 1:21.29, 1:12.56, 1:10.39, 1:10.45, 1:08.68, 1:07.35, 1:12.47, 1:15.28, 1:12.44, 1:05.03, 1:17.75, 1:10.23, 1:09.00, 1:12.49, 1:07.79, 1:22.29, 1:06.15, 1:15.40, 1:09.13, 1:23.29, 1:13.41, 1:06.31, 1:15.80, 1:23.31, 1:08.04, 1:18.63, 1:17.55, 1:06.90, 1:08.40, 1:13.96, 1:12.22, 1:22.33, 1:12.12, 1:17.03, 1:07.84, 1:08.18, 1:11.16, 1:11.21, 1:07.90, 1:07.37, 1:15.51, 1:19.49, 1:09.48, 1:15.41, 1:18.83, 1:09.21, 1:04.60, 1:06.28, 1:06.11, 1:02.73, 1:23.52, 1:10.98, 1:11.88, 1:04.61, 1:14.68, 1:10.18, 1:04.97, 1:11.26, 1:08.59, 1:06.07, 1:08.79, 1:21.82, 1:01.10, 1:13.70, 58.06, 1:09.13, 1:11.21, 1:07.58, 1:08.13, 1:06.04, 1:18.83, 1:05.45, 1:14.87, 1:09.76, 1:12.47, 1:20.95, 1:12.86, 1:09.69, 1:19.04, 1:08.54, 1:12.00, 1:08.23, 1:12.45, 1:17.67, 1:07.28, 1:14.84, 1:19.35, 1:09.71, 1:12.99, 1:07.88, 1:09.91, 1:03.98, 1:14.78, 1:19.13, 1:06.11, 1:08.54, 1:28.21, 1:10.57, 1:10.84, 1:10.68, 1:08.35, 1:30.94, 1:12.18, 1:13.18, 1:09.95, 1:15.12, 1:12.48, 1:17.47, 1:08.53, 1:07.74, 1:15.03, 1:16.53, 1:16.12, 1:12.41, 1:03.68, 57.79, 1:05.06, 1:04.98, 1:09.75, 1:15.73, 1:04.58, 1:13.07, 1:16.64, 1:07.06, 1:11.61, 1:18.75, 1:27.38, 1:07.07, 1:22.51, 1:19.96, 1:20.91, 1:11.25, 1:08.95, 1:08.11, 1:21.07, 1:05.18, 1:08.24, 1:16.23, 1:24.05, 1:12.20, 1:19.00, 1:05.62, 1:05.73, 1:09.51, 1:21.02, 1:10.91, 1:17.05, 1:14.99, 1:08.01, 1:24.55, 1:18.27, 1:06.41, 57.53, 1:14.88, 1:22.77, 1:21.03, 1:15.36, 1:04.92, 1:15.19, 1:17.53, 1:17.55, 1:07.72, 1:12.34, 1:14.08, 1:10.91, 1:17.89, 1:13.77, 1:14.39, 1:16.49, 1:27.70, 1:11.49, 54.86, 1:12.90, 1:19.13, 1:19.47, 1:13.45, 1:10.48, 1:14.70, 1:15.05, 1:22.26, 1:19.35, 1:07.03, 1:06.52, 1:13.76, 1:08.40, 1:12.76, 1:21.81, 1:10.19, 1:12.36, 1:11.11, 1:11.56, 1:10.44, 1:14.17, 1:11.71, 1:11.16, 1:12.14, 1:01.81, 1:04.07, 1:15.23, 1:08.61, 1:12.71, 1:16.49, 1:09.64, 1:12.30, 1:20.23, 1:09.56, 1:10.15, 1:08.64, 1:04.19, 1:17.72, 1:09.21, 1:11.32, 1:05.09, 1:21.97, 1:08.30, 1:15.24, 1:17.58, 1:16.30, 1:08.39, 1:11.28, 1:02.65, 1:27.02, 1:11.41, 1:20.61, 1:15.97, 1:18.63, 1:06.81, 1:06.18, 1:05.20, 1:21.28, 1:10.55, 1:17.14, 1:11.99, 1:25.87, 1:31.04, 1:21.62, 1:26.62, 1:10.45, 1:13.67, 1:28.06, 1:09.58, 1:07.01, 1:13.77, 1:07.45, 1:11.86, 1:14.48, 1:07.90, 1:17.91, 1:21.46, 1:17.12, 1:11.30, 1:15.94, 1:15.18, 1:11.77, 1:15.47, 1:11.95, 1:06.45, 1:05.56, 1:09.17, 1:17.27, 1:18.00, 1:12.62, 1:08.68, 1:11.43, 1:08.27, 1:14.00, 1:19.81, 1:10.41, 1:16.35, 1:05.89, 1:05.78, 1:05.67, 1:16.98, 1:15.50, 1:08.09, 1:10.98, 1:21.88, 1:02.78, 1:12.16, 1:01.72, 1:14.62, 1:03.00, 1:19.83, 1:16.75, 58.60, 1:04.02, 1:15.24, 1:03.51, 1:10.81, 1:15.01, 1:11.29, 1:09.99, 1:21.80, 1:10.46, 1:16.82, 1:07.56, 1:05.41, 1:04.10, 1:16.66, 1:11.87, 1:10.56, 1:08.13, 1:14.82, 1:15.26, 1:10.12, 1:14.77, 1:15.98, 1:04.54, 1:15.71, 1:03.90, 1:18.05, 1:13.53, 1:21.50, 1:15.37, 1:16.82, 1:14.98, 1:16.64, 1:25.82, 1:24.41, 1:10.03, 1:18.76, 1:13.35, 1:09.96, 1:07.01, 1:15.44, 1:11.50, 1:07.62, 1:58.05, 1:14.73, 1:24.13, 1:13.16, 1:15.39, 1:33.16, 1:24.35, 1:09.33, 1:17.08, 1:11.68, 1:20.60, 1:15.42, 59.60, 1:05.21, 1:11.62, 1:13.42, 1:15.52, 1:14.37, 1:06.08, 1:11.18, 1:09.60, 1:04.79, 1:16.39, 1:14.36, 1:09.28, 1:01.19, 1:07.62, 1:08.52, 1:05.12, 1:12.16, 1:17.78, 1:10.70, 1:00.83, 1:12.29, 1:14.28, 1:07.92, 1:11.88, 1:09.69, 1:00.56, 1:15.82, 1:18.30, 1:23.20, 1:40.53, 1:04.64, 1:09.74, 1:18.09, 1:00.99, 53.82, 1:04.32, 1:19.09, 1:08.29, 1:33.66, 1:07.45, 1:10.30, 1:17.96, 1:12.44, 1:02.96, 1:14.31, 1:12.79, 59.08, 1:05.68, 1:14.00, 1:08.95, 1:07.52, 1:20.79, 1:14.95, 1:24.07, 1:00.68, 1:17.85, 1:08.88, 1:13.34, 1:19.69, 1:06.27, 1:15.23, 1:18.94, 1:02.58, 1:08.98, 1:20.34, 1:04.77, 1:06.74, 1:11.77, 1:12.42, 1:10.03, 1:31.17, 1:27.83, 1:12.01, 1:21.41, 1:16.35, 1:21.60, 1:23.95, 1:12.27, 1:17.60, 1:19.74, 1:17.97, 1:17.55, 1:05.58, 1:04.51, 1:12.13, 1:13.88, 1:14.69+, 1:17.90, 1:15.26, 1:17.71, 1:08.21, 1:14.73, 1:08.30, 1:11.88, 1:27.26, 1:10.42, 1:09.64, 1:12.29, 1:13.31, 1:07.36, 1:14.30, 1:14.23, 1:15.96, 1:14.37, 1:11.07, 1:11.12, 1:10.56, 1:26.20, 1:17.43, 1:17.90, 1:25.42, 1:16.82, 1:02.15, 1:22.51, 1:18.70, 1:10.08, 1:07.53, 1:24.07, 1:16.35, 1:17.62, 1:11.67, 1:32.46, 1:23.74, 1:08.68, 1:00.92, 1:14.85, 1:17.66, 1:12.22, 1:05.45, 1:07.08, 1:12.63, 1:08.99, 1:20.03, 1:10.25, 1:15.26, 1:12.72, 1:15.56, 1:18.45, 1:07.85, 1:17.56, 1:20.10, 1:11.84, 1:10.27, 1:13.16, 1:06.71, 1:08.12, 1:05.48, 56.70, 1:12.18, 1:18.23, 1:01.52, 1:09.79, 1:11.31, 1:08.50, 1:12.09, 1:25.20, 1:12.10, 1:17.88, 1:05.39, 1:12.99, 1:06.73, 1:14.48, 1:16.06, 1:05.40, 1:09.08, 1:08.24, 1:25.41, 1:06.08, 1:29.34, 1:07.21, 1:20.33, 1:23.51, 1:14.63, 58.63, 1:07.67, 1:09.04, 1:07.03, 1:11.08, 1:06.22, 1:04.15, 1:23.91, 1:16.93, 1:22.81, 1:19.10, 1:25.14, 1:11.39, 1:12.86, 1:24.10, 1:19.22, 1:04.24, 1:07.15, 1:11.96, 1:19.35, 1:10.10, 1:08.43, 1:13.01, 1:12.24, 1:13.19, 1:08.90, 1:17.94, 1:19.23, 1:16.71, 1:15.65, 1:07.05, 1:03.15, 1:28.76, 1:07.50, 1:16.32, 1:10.78, 1:10.93, 1:13.11, 1:09.65, 1:10.86, 1:22.45, 1:09.13, 1:12.46, 1:22.67, 1:19.60, 1:06.95, 1:10.82, 1:12.88, 1:05.54, 1:14.24, 1:14.03, 1:10.24, 1:06.75, 1:05.84, 1:10.05, 1:17.06, 1:08.77, 1:15.42, 1:12.88, 1:08.69, 1:08.94, 1:10.05, 1:13.82, 1:10.71, 1:27.19, 1:14.94, 1:11.51, 1:15.91, 1:09.35, 1:05.83, 1:07.43, 1:16.13, 1:07.96, 1:06.62, 1:07.62, 1:09.70, 1:11.47, 1:06.54, 1:07.39, 1:11.92, 1:19.04, 1:09.89, 1:12.83, 1:06.61, 1:11.32, 58.65, 1:11.36, 1:05.19, 1:13.96, 1:05.53, 1:07.13, 1:09.36, 1:07.67, 1:12.58, 1:13.87, 1:08.07, 1:11.54, 1:08.37, 1:03.84, 1:20.52, 1:16.86, 1:03.43, 1:07.27, 1:02.07, 1:15.06, 1:14.79, 1:09.39, 1:29.21, 1:10.60, 1:08.95, 1:04.66, 1:06.12, 1:13.69, 1:18.31, 1:20.49, 1:00.88, 1:06.68, 1:08.65, 1:06.48, 1:16.49, 1:07.91, 1:09.83, 1:15.50, 1:13.93, 1:12.70, 1:04.21, 1:15.59, 1:20.22, 1:04.69, 1:13.34, 1:04.59, 1:12.27, 1:04.74, 1:01.10, 1:08.35, 1:06.40, 1:02.88, 1:32.50, 59.47, 1:10.85, 1:12.45, 1:18.95, 1:13.27, 1:03.32, 1:06.10, 1:14.71, 1:26.90, 1:11.74, 56.38, 58.38, 1:09.83, 1:04.69, 1:06.30, 1:27.78, 1:09.42, 1:05.05, 1:12.44, 59.20, 1:08.11, 1:11.41, 1:13.01, 1:04.60, 1:16.04, 59.76, 1:15.29, 1:12.88, 54.99, 1:05.95, 1:27.20, 1:04.34, 1:04.35, 1:12.78, 1:08.61, 1:15.54, 1:10.88, 1:51.26, 1:10.80, 1:07.71, 1:14.78, 1:18.29, 1:08.20, 1:08.13, 1:04.76, 1:16.82, 1:20.16, 1:40.44, 1:05.51, 1:05.49, 1:05.51, 1:17.30, 1:14.30, 1:15.08, 1:19.25, 1:04.76, 1:09.57, 1:14.31, 1:06.59, 1:12.18, 1:09.79, 1:14.62, 1:11.35, 1:19.81, 1:03.60, 1:24.83, 1:08.76, 1:08.85, 1:04.71, 1:20.41, 1:10.47, 1:08.63, 1:04.78, 1:13.05, 1:06.02, 1:04.30, 1:00.71, 1:05.19, 1:05.95, 1:07.64, 1:08.56, 1:05.48, 1:07.39, 1:04.67, 1:18.34, 1:10.00, 1:25.69, 1:23.72, 1:04.37, 1:20.03, 1:13.44, 1:01.99, 1:16.67, 1:03.82, 1:17.46, 1:04.20, 54.27, 1:19.61, 58.29, 1:20.98, 1:15.65, 1:05.17, 1:09.71, 58.15, 1:04.79, 1:01.36, 59.74, 1:30.04, 1:13.87, 1:11.30, 1:06.05, 1:12.84, 1:19.55, 1:10.55, 1:16.84, 1:08.75, 1:04.75, 1:12.33, 1:13.50, 1:15.96, 1:06.01, 1:18.32, 1:12.88, 1:03.60, 1:14.88, 1:10.69, 1:23.51, 1:18.63, 1:12.11, 1:09.00, 1:11.13, 1:07.72, 1:06.97, 1:12.40, 1:09.81, 1:01.40, 1:28.67, 1:16.32, 1:11.41, 1:11.16, 1:11.86, 1:14.33, 1:06.77, 1:20.69, 1:07.59, 1:11.19, 1:07.79, 1:12.63, 1:13.84, 1:07.62, 1:04.97, 1:20.99, 1:07.58, 1:17.78, 1:06.09, 1:16.87, 1:07.59, 1:06.46, 1:05.47, 1:09.17, 1:19.17, 1:11.47, 1:08.95, 1:15.14, 1:13.15, 1:07.08, 1:11.55, 1:04.19, 1:09.76, 1:11.66, 1:14.87, 1:00.91, 1:11.74, 1:08.73, 56.48, 1:24.88, 1:05.46, 58.83, 1:05.43, 1:15.55, 1:11.89, 1:12.57, 1:03.65, 1:13.67, 1:09.13, 1:07.04, 1:04.55, 1:08.24, 58.83, 1:16.68, 1:09.36, 1:13.94, 1:08.18, 1:53.37, 1:03.56


.xxx


Spoiler



number of times: 1727/1728
*best time: 52.019*
worst time: 1:58.048

current mo3: 1:21.704 (σ = 27.52)
*best mo3: 59.709 (σ = 5.37)*

current avg5: 1:10.493 (σ = 3.04)
*best avg5: 1:01.704 (σ = 3.53)*

current avg12: 1:09.434 (σ = 4.19)
*best avg12: 1:05.666 (σ = 7.29)*

current avg100: 1:10.392 (σ = 5.11)
*best avg100: 1:09.565 (σ = 4.76)*

current avg1000: 1:11.787 (σ = 5.03)
*best avg1000: 1:11.747 (σ = 5.02)*

session avg: 1:12.855 (σ = 5.32)
session mean: 1:13.131

1:35.481, 1:29.571, 1:27.823, 1:32.778, 1:27.646, 1:25.949, 1:20.422, 1:35.181, 1:20.189, 1:20.847, 1:22.078, 1:23.717, 1:07.907, 1:19.544, 1:18.518, 1:25.368, 1:21.089, 1:27.208, 1:35.305, 1:20.648, 1:14.362, 1:30.038, 1:21.810, 1:16.626, 1:30.039, 1:22.095, 1:13.036, 1:17.551, 1:14.284, 1:18.309, 1:07.218, 1:30.937, 1:13.340, 1:34.345, 1:23.088, 1:22.478, 1:14.421, 1:26.311, 1:13.347, 1:18.038, 1:18.044, 1:16.718, 1:13.747, 1:19.357, 1:21.054, 1:33.956, 1:14.404, 1:05.377, 1:22.343+, 1:20.851, 1:23.567, 1:17.052, 1:01.641, 1:21.048, 1:17.493, 1:06.186, 1:09.074, 1:10.659, 1:22.246, 1:14.036, 1:21.521, 1:15.581, 1:11.404, 1:22.304, 1:09.843, 1:32.512, 1:20.365, 1:23.446, 1:36.419, 1:17.556, 1:19.454, 1:19.629, 1:15.201, 1:22.862, 1:09.731, 1:09.370, 1:11.796, 1:09.714, 1:28.909, 1:10.698, 1:19.179, 1:24.475, 1:29.507, 1:29.608, 1:23.140, 1:35.051, 1:20.352, 1:18.426, 1:19.275, 1:23.930, 1:08.685, 1:22.894, 1:15.132, 1:30.188, 1:09.026, 1:17.923, 1:13.570, 1:14.026, 1:17.067, 1:13.356, 1:14.092, 1:27.571, 1:21.307, 1:26.101, 1:15.027, 1:15.722, 1:09.683, 1:06.547, 1:16.796, 1:23.050, 1:05.404, 1:10.882, 1:16.538, 1:13.292, 1:05.333, 1:07.907, 1:13.683, 1:23.891, 1:10.771, 1:17.352, 1:25.829, 1:18.224, 1:14.569, 1:28.607, 1:26.642, 1:17.080, 1:21.002, 1:29.581, 1:14.336, 1:13.772, 1:24.158, 1:20.401, 1:20.817, 1:18.943, 1:17.218, 1:17.326, 1:16.076, 1:20.410, 1:13.251, 1:19.248, 1:26.371, 1:26.434, 1:22.099, 1:17.074, 1:17.530, 1:18.623, 1:10.354, 1:23.599, 1:19.808, 1:18.202, 1:17.001, 1:12.913, 1:13.770, 1:25.516, 1:21.305, 1:35.236, 1:11.538, 1:15.364, 1:05.868, 1:14.229, 1:26.675, 1:24.879, 1:14.570, 1:09.370, 1:22.795, 1:20.411, 1:13.150, 1:08.922, 1:16.876, 1:12.545, 1:14.210, 1:02.976, 1:14.290, 1:08.002, 1:19.085, 1:14.792, 1:16.203, 1:08.668, 1:13.522, 1:10.137, 1:24.106, 1:15.652, 1:23.208, 1:14.448, 1:03.267, 1:14.535, 1:04.810, 1:17.619, 1:15.897, 1:12.171, 1:13.419, 1:15.500, 1:12.325, 1:11.880, 1:17.815, 1:04.341, 1:18.930, 1:14.212, 1:21.241, 1:23.787, 1:23.108, 1:07.219, 1:22.108, 1:11.425, 1:07.892, 1:06.473, 1:14.473, 1:47.231, 1:18.298, 1:16.810, 1:14.566, 1:27.901, 1:20.326, 1:10.229, 1:17.790, 1:13.618, 1:23.402, 1:12.786, 1:05.578, 1:15.603, 1:06.023, 1:24.244, 1:21.307, 1:18.770, 1:15.131, 1:24.490, 1:19.126, 1:07.086, 1:22.570, 1:14.699, 1:17.672, 1:07.385, 1:17.242, 1:16.483, 1:10.922, 1:26.622, 1:14.752, 1:12.349, 1:21.900, 1:09.819, 1:03.577, 1:10.916, 1:12.058, 1:14.931, 1:18.331, 1:16.282, 1:05.458, 1:08.144, 1:13.586, 1:05.643, 1:23.172, 1:07.954, 1:19.099, 1:09.404, 1:29.087, 1:20.693, 1:14.376, 1:21.138, 1:18.066, 1:11.141, 1:08.594, 1:09.937, 1:11.053, 1:15.722, 1:15.395, 1:04.111, 1:21.404, 1:02.565, 1:24.290, 1:10.851, 1:13.145, 1:08.517, 1:13.627, 1:21.628, 1:05.042, 1:24.292, 1:15.922, 1:14.026, 1:13.122, 1:07.464, 1:13.310, 1:20.354, 1:20.931, 1:22.822, 1:30.657, 1:16.344, 1:20.373, 1:17.863, 1:17.476, 1:10.090, 1:14.740, 1:21.955, 1:13.854, 1:19.291, 1:17.633, 1:08.121, 1:11.594, 1:16.860+, 1:15.165, 1:18.771, 1:20.266, 1:11.197, 1:06.521, 1:10.728, 1:08.002, 1:18.911, 1:20.335, 1:06.721, 1:11.771, DNF(1:09.207), 1:31.704, 1:30.335, 1:29.154, 1:16.363, 1:06.449, 1:08.433, 1:03.908, 1:12.731, 1:10.196, 1:21.004, 1:16.527, 1:15.125, 1:10.597, 1:12.736, 1:15.452, 1:17.145, 1:12.174, 1:09.376, 1:10.294, 1:10.380, 1:10.414, 1:10.954, 1:17.321, 1:13.433, 1:06.751, 1:21.882, 1:06.010, 59.115, 1:12.047, 1:06.754, 1:02.581, 1:07.449, 1:09.110, 1:18.631, 1:07.517, 1:09.566, 1:15.556, 1:03.716, 1:09.930, 1:16.030, 1:18.267, 1:19.419, 1:06.609, 1:10.918, 1:14.819, 1:11.116, 1:19.331, 1:11.162, 1:04.074, 1:09.425, 1:12.421, 1:08.066, 1:24.065, 1:12.669, 1:12.555, 1:09.897, 1:10.674, 1:11.242, 1:19.635, 1:08.962, 1:25.525, 1:01.971, 1:17.927, 1:19.749, 1:10.874, 1:14.923, 1:01.856, 1:10.494, 1:15.403, 1:07.625, 1:01.906, 1:12.337, 1:13.629, 1:08.617, 1:19.433, 1:36.573, 1:05.871, 1:04.241, 1:13.836, 1:19.795, 1:09.616, 1:04.746, 1:23.002, 1:11.526, 1:10.861, 1:05.433, 1:15.593, 1:15.588, 1:12.177, 1:09.185, 1:10.836, 1:16.770, 1:15.936, 1:20.603, 1:08.737, 1:06.817, 1:17.777, 1:21.626, 1:12.564, 1:17.753, 1:09.905, 1:09.304, 1:12.875, 1:04.666, 1:08.690, 1:06.723, 1:27.081, 1:06.489, 1:08.369, 1:14.259, 1:18.450, 1:12.317, 1:29.244, 1:10.646, 1:12.355, 1:10.414, 1:04.816, 1:11.134, 1:05.473, 1:12.370, 1:14.537, 1:17.411, 1:33.668, 1:23.089, 1:00.170, 1:23.221, 1:10.779, 1:13.402, 1:17.585, 1:15.102, 1:11.513, 1:12.594, 1:11.780, 1:23.860, 1:07.051, 1:14.754, 1:15.609, 1:14.088, 1:08.817, 1:14.612, 1:37.578, 1:09.219, 1:23.326, 1:12.863, 1:34.306, 1:21.385, 1:19.729, 1:11.481, 1:14.768, 1:15.042, 1:28.818, 1:12.067, 1:07.496, 1:05.586, 1:15.681, 1:19.894, 1:12.842, 1:05.883, 1:10.840, 1:15.202, 1:12.636, 1:12.937, 1:14.986, 1:13.157, 1:06.697, 1:13.331, 1:11.224, 1:11.473, 1:17.922, 1:10.216, 1:05.763, 1:19.659, 1:21.237, 1:11.034, 1:08.491, 1:10.921, 1:08.470, 1:15.176, 1:19.396, 1:30.652, 1:00.916, 1:21.956, 1:10.439, 1:10.925, 1:06.873, 1:18.098, 59.545, 1:12.793, 1:12.118, 1:05.026, 1:14.857, 1:04.377, 1:14.957, 1:28.338, 1:18.978, 1:04.685, 1:14.115, 1:10.795, 1:09.212, 1:12.171, 1:20.377, 1:12.186, 1:12.991, 1:11.880, 1:08.151, 1:28.097, 1:05.989, 1:03.911, 1:11.740, 1:08.796, 1:17.734, 1:11.937, 1:11.205, 1:09.282, 1:08.683, 1:11.258, 1:15.152, 1:28.762, 1:12.540, 1:10.280, 1:03.035, 1:13.489, 1:13.627, 1:07.058, 1:09.371, 1:11.496, 1:09.349, 1:10.173, 1:14.707, 1:11.977, 1:17.198, 1:15.216, 1:13.635, 1:12.640, 1:14.758, 1:05.822, 1:13.714, 1:05.458, 1:18.109, 1:10.923, 1:05.620, 1:14.855, 1:10.197+, 1:28.226, 1:16.247, 1:04.811, 1:11.268, 1:17.235, 1:16.891, 1:17.850, 1:02.602, 1:13.551, 1:05.595, 1:14.043, 1:13.107, 1:07.474, 1:12.978, 1:05.732, 52.019, 1:04.766, 1:05.962, 1:18.866, 1:08.013, 1:04.929, 1:21.919, 1:06.027, 1:21.861, 1:19.867, 1:08.015, 1:15.615, 1:08.874, 1:06.285, 1:12.086, 1:23.815, 1:06.664, 1:06.724, 1:13.949, 1:10.805, 1:14.214, 1:25.670, 1:07.957, 1:03.333, 1:04.317, 1:08.771, 1:14.868, 1:12.931, 1:10.027, 1:10.476, 1:03.950, 1:11.958, 1:14.496, 1:04.955, 1:06.547, 1:20.664, 1:11.030, 1:07.697, 1:14.397, 1:04.266, 1:09.122, 1:10.882, 1:09.115, 1:17.036, 1:07.505, 1:12.627, 1:22.355, 1:02.748, 1:14.900, 1:09.815, 1:07.271, 1:14.739, 1:13.806, 1:08.738, 1:10.204, 1:16.334, 1:10.404, 1:12.073, 1:20.166, 1:26.991, 1:04.287, 1:21.725, 1:06.108, 1:07.107, 1:12.213, 1:22.260, 1:12.491, 1:10.210, 1:23.663, 1:12.578, 1:08.336, 1:11.354, 1:19.130, 1:04.342, 1:11.025, 1:14.971, 1:19.077, 1:02.605, 1:11.007, 1:25.503, 1:10.329, 1:08.436, 1:07.089, 1:14.895, 1:07.195, 1:16.172, 1:07.482, 1:10.559, 1:08.333, 1:05.384, 1:12.176, 1:16.486, 59.936, 1:12.839, 1:08.305, 1:16.190, 1:17.496, 1:17.155, 1:10.794, 1:20.988, 1:05.485, 1:08.691, 1:16.043, 1:05.530, 1:16.818, 1:15.863, 1:07.367, 1:19.656, 1:31.419, 1:22.134, 1:04.351, 1:13.458, 1:06.934, 1:13.658, 1:12.566, 1:23.015, 1:28.229, 1:18.532, 1:07.647, 1:13.942, 1:06.434, 1:11.745, 1:09.842, 1:18.891, 1:11.522, 1:14.636, 1:01.506, 1:12.787, 1:12.877, 1:14.661, 1:18.637, 1:08.959, 1:12.223, 1:13.267, 1:13.799, 1:09.450, 1:17.571, 1:09.938, 1:17.666, 1:12.715, 1:14.518, 1:16.204, 1:02.435, 1:07.050, 1:12.226, 1:18.587, 1:15.099, 1:17.587, 1:14.177, 1:02.689, 1:12.082, 1:14.378, 1:12.613, 1:07.829, 1:04.129, 1:10.250, 1:05.259, 1:05.069, 1:12.858, 1:00.981, 1:15.187, 1:06.834, 1:06.766, 1:06.279, 1:20.178, 1:00.402, 1:07.177, 1:19.411, 57.290, 1:08.115, 1:10.453, 1:20.066, 1:10.135, 1:04.019, 1:05.773, 59.406, 59.932, 1:10.607, 58.699, 1:12.126, 1:08.786, 1:18.072, 1:03.230, 1:17.099, 1:02.266, 1:12.842, 1:03.386, 1:07.109, 1:15.376, 1:03.300, 1:04.642, 1:13.570, 1:06.194, 1:11.746, 1:12.076, 1:27.883, 1:09.459, 1:20.952, 1:13.035, 1:10.223, 1:20.054, 1:17.307, 1:16.430, 1:12.719, 1:10.690, 1:09.212, 1:02.250, 1:11.933, 1:08.130, 1:05.746, 1:18.316, 1:12.091, 1:17.820, 1:22.923, 1:18.581, 1:00.891, 1:08.172, 1:09.392, 1:24.620, 1:07.892, 1:09.079, 1:09.213, 1:10.591, 1:03.300, 1:09.396, 1:05.493, 1:08.916, 1:14.597, 1:03.584, 1:14.382, 1:10.396, 1:08.127, 1:09.549, 1:09.132, 1:09.296, 1:15.408+, 1:08.269, 1:08.301, 1:01.024, 1:05.780, 1:20.782, 1:10.757, 1:08.157, 1:10.989, 1:13.647, 1:08.332, 1:10.949, 1:06.052, 1:19.844, 1:13.439, 1:12.476, 1:08.854, 1:12.755, 1:03.078, 1:15.404, 1:18.551, 1:09.962, 1:23.092, 1:06.769, 1:14.942, 1:13.854, 1:22.247, 1:10.337, 1:08.301, 1:03.961, 1:07.994, 1:00.629, 1:12.349, 1:03.174, 1:17.115, 1:00.076, 1:03.925, 1:04.573, 1:13.742, 1:10.409, 1:01.796, 1:17.325, 1:09.701, 1:20.672, 1:15.089, 1:11.868, 1:11.372, 1:14.524, 1:16.996, 1:11.261, 1:19.601, 1:12.386, 1:09.550, 1:10.525, 1:13.893, 1:14.803, 1:12.438, 1:06.573, 1:14.644, 1:08.004, 1:13.311, 1:17.104, 1:16.074, 1:08.571, 1:15.887, 1:10.940, 1:13.166, 1:08.663, 1:16.751, 1:02.378, 1:17.245, 1:10.562, 1:13.266, 1:26.284, 1:05.452, 58.946, 1:11.836, 1:17.162, 1:08.707, 1:21.289, 1:12.557, 1:10.393, 1:10.445, 1:08.681, 1:07.345, 1:12.473, 1:15.281, 1:12.436, 1:05.032, 1:17.754, 1:10.229, 1:08.998, 1:12.491, 1:07.785, 1:22.291, 1:06.147, 1:15.402, 1:09.126, 1:23.289, 1:13.411, 1:06.309, 1:15.795, 1:23.307, 1:08.036, 1:18.628, 1:17.546, 1:06.898, 1:08.401, 1:13.960, 1:12.219, 1:22.327, 1:12.117, 1:17.028, 1:07.842, 1:08.184, 1:11.157, 1:11.213, 1:07.901, 1:07.372, 1:15.511, 1:19.493, 1:09.478, 1:15.412, 1:18.831, 1:09.210, 1:04.597, 1:06.284, 1:06.114, 1:02.726, 1:23.523, 1:10.978, 1:11.883, 1:04.611, 1:14.678, 1:10.180, 1:04.972, 1:11.258, 1:08.594, 1:06.074, 1:08.787, 1:21.818, 1:01.100, 1:13.700, 58.058, 1:09.126, 1:11.206, 1:07.581, 1:08.125, 1:06.044, 1:18.827, 1:05.451, 1:14.866, 1:09.760, 1:12.465, 1:20.951, 1:12.858, 1:09.686, 1:19.044, 1:08.537, 1:12.001, 1:08.226, 1:12.451, 1:17.666, 1:07.282, 1:14.841, 1:19.354, 1:09.712, 1:12.988, 1:07.881, 1:09.911, 1:03.978, 1:14.779, 1:19.126, 1:06.106, 1:08.537, 1:28.211, 1:10.572, 1:10.842, 1:10.682, 1:08.346, 1:30.938, 1:12.179, 1:13.182, 1:09.953, 1:15.123, 1:12.479, 1:17.465, 1:08.530, 1:07.740, 1:15.034, 1:16.532, 1:16.122, 1:12.409, 1:03.676, 57.785, 1:05.058, 1:04.977, 1:09.747, 1:15.731, 1:04.575, 1:13.070, 1:16.642, 1:07.061, 1:11.606, 1:18.754, 1:27.377, 1:07.066, 1:22.505, 1:19.964, 1:20.906, 1:11.250, 1:08.953, 1:08.114, 1:21.069, 1:05.180, 1:08.244, 1:16.225, 1:24.048, 1:12.200, 1:19.004, 1:05.619, 1:05.729, 1:09.514, 1:21.019, 1:10.914, 1:17.053, 1:14.987, 1:08.007, 1:24.549, 1:18.266, 1:06.410, 57.531, 1:14.883, 1:22.765, 1:21.032, 1:15.363, 1:04.919, 1:15.190, 1:17.530, 1:17.554, 1:07.722, 1:12.340, 1:14.082, 1:10.913, 1:17.892, 1:13.772, 1:14.386, 1:16.486, 1:27.700, 1:11.492, 54.858, 1:12.897, 1:19.129, 1:19.469, 1:13.447, 1:10.484, 1:14.702, 1:15.048, 1:22.262, 1:19.351, 1:07.026, 1:06.515, 1:13.764, 1:08.397, 1:12.758, 1:21.813, 1:10.190, 1:12.360, 1:11.108, 1:11.556, 1:10.435, 1:14.173, 1:11.710, 1:11.156, 1:12.138, 1:01.811, 1:04.067, 1:15.225, 1:08.612, 1:12.708, 1:16.493, 1:09.636, 1:12.296, 1:20.225, 1:09.564, 1:10.147, 1:08.644, 1:04.191, 1:17.717, 1:09.212, 1:11.320, 1:05.087, 1:21.968, 1:08.299, 1:15.243, 1:17.580, 1:16.299, 1:08.388, 1:11.284, 1:02.645, 1:27.021, 1:11.406, 1:20.608, 1:15.970, 1:18.632, 1:06.810, 1:06.181, 1:05.201, 1:21.278, 1:10.547, 1:17.144, 1:11.994, 1:25.873, 1:31.041, 1:21.617, 1:26.619, 1:10.447, 1:13.665, 1:28.064, 1:09.578, 1:07.009, 1:13.766, 1:07.451, 1:11.859, 1:14.478, 1:07.898, 1:17.905, 1:21.459, 1:17.120, 1:11.296, 1:15.943, 1:15.181, 1:11.771, 1:15.466, 1:11.950, 1:06.445, 1:05.555, 1:09.173, 1:17.274, 1:17.996, 1:12.620, 1:08.683, 1:11.431, 1:08.269, 1:14.000, 1:19.813, 1:10.414, 1:16.354, 1:05.886, 1:05.781, 1:05.670, 1:16.980, 1:15.500, 1:08.086, 1:10.983, 1:21.881, 1:02.778, 1:12.164, 1:01.719, 1:14.622, 1:03.000, 1:19.831, 1:16.747, 58.603, 1:04.023, 1:15.237, 1:03.506, 1:10.812, 1:15.012, 1:11.288, 1:09.993, 1:21.804, 1:10.460, 1:16.822, 1:07.556, 1:05.406, 1:04.099, 1:16.663, 1:11.870, 1:10.562, 1:08.130, 1:14.816, 1:15.258, 1:10.115, 1:14.767, 1:15.976, 1:04.539, 1:15.705, 1:03.901, 1:18.048, 1:13.533, 1:21.498, 1:15.367, 1:16.818, 1:14.981, 1:16.637, 1:25.817, 1:24.412, 1:10.027, 1:18.762, 1:13.347, 1:09.963, 1:07.008, 1:15.439, 1:11.495, 1:07.619, 1:58.048, 1:14.730, 1:24.125, 1:13.162, 1:15.387, 1:33.156, 1:24.346, 1:09.326, 1:17.083, 1:11.679, 1:20.604, 1:15.419, 59.598, 1:05.213, 1:11.621, 1:13.422, 1:15.516, 1:14.366, 1:06.078, 1:11.177, 1:09.604, 1:04.794, 1:16.387, 1:14.357, 1:09.277, 1:01.186, 1:07.616, 1:08.517, 1:05.122, 1:12.162, 1:17.779, 1:10.698, 1:00.826, 1:12.285, 1:14.282, 1:07.915, 1:11.875, 1:09.690, 1:00.562, 1:15.822, 1:18.301, 1:23.203, 1:40.525, 1:04.644, 1:09.735, 1:18.088, 1:00.988, 53.820, 1:04.319, 1:19.093, 1:08.293, 1:33.656, 1:07.454, 1:10.299, 1:17.963, 1:12.444, 1:02.957, 1:14.306, 1:12.786, 59.082, 1:05.675, 1:14.000, 1:08.948, 1:07.517, 1:20.785, 1:14.949, 1:24.070, 1:00.681, 1:17.846, 1:08.878, 1:13.342, 1:19.689, 1:06.270, 1:15.234, 1:18.939, 1:02.575, 1:08.978, 1:20.343, 1:04.774, 1:06.735, 1:11.769, 1:12.422, 1:10.030, 1:31.170, 1:27.831, 1:12.014, 1:21.409, 1:16.346, 1:21.600, 1:23.946, 1:12.269, 1:17.598, 1:19.744, 1:17.969, 1:17.548, 1:05.578, 1:04.508, 1:12.128, 1:13.883, 1:14.694+, 1:17.900, 1:15.262, 1:17.706, 1:08.206, 1:14.727, 1:08.295, 1:11.875, 1:27.261, 1:10.416, 1:09.636, 1:12.288, 1:13.307, 1:07.358, 1:14.299, 1:14.227, 1:15.962, 1:14.373, 1:11.069, 1:11.115, 1:10.557, 1:26.199, 1:17.430, 1:17.900, 1:25.416, 1:16.820, 1:02.146, 1:22.507, 1:18.704, 1:10.077, 1:07.528, 1:24.074, 1:16.349, 1:17.618, 1:11.674, 1:32.457, 1:23.739, 1:08.675, 1:00.922, 1:14.845, 1:17.662, 1:12.215, 1:05.449, 1:07.075, 1:12.627, 1:08.990, 1:20.032, 1:10.250, 1:15.259, 1:12.722, 1:15.564, 1:18.453, 1:07.850, 1:17.555, 1:20.099, 1:11.842, 1:10.266, 1:13.156, 1:06.713, 1:08.122, 1:05.475, 56.700, 1:12.180, 1:18.234, 1:01.522, 1:09.787, 1:11.314, 1:08.499, 1:12.090, 1:25.202, 1:12.099, 1:17.875, 1:05.386, 1:12.988, 1:06.730, 1:14.482, 1:16.058, 1:05.402, 1:09.083, 1:08.240, 1:25.411, 1:06.082, 1:29.339, 1:07.210, 1:20.330, 1:23.506, 1:14.626, 58.625, 1:07.666, 1:09.035, 1:07.026, 1:11.077, 1:06.220, 1:04.154, 1:23.913, 1:16.930, 1:22.810, 1:19.095, 1:25.140, 1:11.393, 1:12.858, 1:24.098, 1:19.218, 1:04.243, 1:07.153, 1:11.955, 1:19.353, 1:10.098, 1:08.434, 1:13.011, 1:12.244, 1:13.186, 1:08.899, 1:17.939, 1:19.227, 1:16.714, 1:15.651, 1:07.045, 1:03.146, 1:28.757, 1:07.498, 1:16.322, 1:10.778, 1:10.930, 1:13.107, 1:09.650, 1:10.858, 1:22.450, 1:09.130, 1:12.458, 1:22.667, 1:19.595, 1:06.953, 1:10.819, 1:12.875, 1:05.538, 1:14.240, 1:14.034, 1:10.242, 1:06.745, 1:05.842, 1:10.050, 1:17.060, 1:08.770, 1:15.422, 1:12.875, 1:08.689, 1:08.937, 1:10.048, 1:13.818, 1:10.706, 1:27.186, 1:14.938, 1:11.506, 1:15.907, 1:09.354, 1:05.831, 1:07.427, 1:16.130, 1:07.964, 1:06.619, 1:07.619, 1:09.697, 1:11.474, 1:06.537, 1:07.393, 1:11.924, 1:19.042, 1:09.890, 1:12.831, 1:06.610, 1:11.323, 58.649, 1:11.362, 1:05.194, 1:13.964, 1:05.530, 1:07.127, 1:09.364, 1:07.673, 1:12.579, 1:13.873, 1:08.067, 1:11.537, 1:08.370, 1:03.835, 1:20.524, 1:16.858, 1:03.426, 1:07.274, 1:02.065, 1:15.058, 1:14.794, 1:09.394, 1:29.211, 1:10.603, 1:08.946, 1:04.658, 1:06.115, 1:13.691, 1:18.306, 1:20.490, 1:00.881, 1:06.675, 1:08.650, 1:06.482, 1:16.491, 1:07.907, 1:09.834, 1:15.498, 1:13.932, 1:12.701, 1:04.210, 1:15.594, 1:20.220, 1:04.691, 1:13.341, 1:04.593, 1:12.274, 1:04.738, 1:01.099, 1:08.346, 1:06.396, 1:02.881, 1:32.498, 59.466, 1:10.850, 1:12.450, 1:18.945, 1:13.270, 1:03.319, 1:06.095, 1:14.705, 1:26.897, 1:11.744, 56.382, 58.378, 1:09.831, 1:04.687, 1:06.303, 1:27.778, 1:09.424, 1:05.051, 1:12.443, 59.204, 1:08.106, 1:11.411, 1:13.010, 1:04.602, 1:16.035, 59.761, 1:15.290, 1:12.882, 54.994, 1:05.946, 1:27.201, 1:04.337, 1:04.345, 1:12.781, 1:08.610, 1:15.537, 1:10.881, 1:51.257, 1:10.801, 1:07.705, 1:14.778, 1:18.290, 1:08.201, 1:08.129, 1:04.762, 1:16.821, 1:20.157, 1:40.442, 1:05.512, 1:05.488, 1:05.513, 1:17.300, 1:14.297, 1:15.080, 1:19.249, 1:04.764, 1:09.568, 1:14.305, 1:06.592, 1:12.177, 1:09.793, 1:14.623, 1:11.354, 1:19.810, 1:03.603, 1:24.827, 1:08.762, 1:08.849, 1:04.714, 1:20.409, 1:10.466, 1:08.626, 1:04.778, 1:13.049, 1:06.021, 1:04.300, 1:00.714, 1:05.190, 1:05.946, 1:07.642, 1:08.562, 1:05.482, 1:07.394, 1:04.674, 1:18.341, 1:10.001, 1:25.690, 1:23.719, 1:04.372, 1:20.027, 1:13.438, 1:01.994, 1:16.674, 1:03.823, 1:17.459, 1:04.195, 54.267, 1:19.610, 58.289, 1:20.983, 1:15.650, 1:05.171, 1:09.707, 58.146, 1:04.787, 1:01.363, 59.738, 1:30.044, 1:13.866, 1:11.298, 1:06.048, 1:12.842, 1:19.553, 1:10.549, 1:16.838, 1:08.750, 1:04.754, 1:12.330, 1:13.499, 1:15.963, 1:06.012, 1:18.323, 1:12.882, 1:03.602, 1:14.875, 1:10.685, 1:23.514, 1:18.626, 1:12.105, 1:09.002, 1:11.130, 1:07.717, 1:06.969, 1:12.402, 1:09.811, 1:01.401, 1:28.667, 1:16.322, 1:11.410, 1:11.162, 1:11.862, 1:14.330, 1:06.771, 1:20.686, 1:07.589, 1:11.194, 1:07.786, 1:12.629, 1:13.842, 1:07.618, 1:04.969, 1:20.986, 1:07.578, 1:17.779, 1:06.090, 1:16.874, 1:07.594, 1:06.458, 1:05.474, 1:09.167, 1:19.170, 1:11.474, 1:08.954, 1:15.138, 1:13.154, 1:07.075, 1:11.546, 1:04.194, 1:09.761, 1:11.659, 1:14.866, 1:00.912, 1:11.738, 1:08.731, 56.478, 1:24.881, 1:05.457, 58.825, 1:05.426, 1:15.553, 1:11.891, 1:12.570, 1:03.650, 1:13.666, 1:09.131, 1:07.041, 1:04.546, 1:08.237, 58.826, 1:16.678, 1:09.363, 1:13.937, 1:08.178, 1:53.371, 1:03.562


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 5, 2015)

First ever sub-20 Ao12 and sub-19 Ao5...ON CAMERA! Also, 14.264 single (best on cam!)

I should start recording more of my solves.




Headphones to listen to some Dubstep/DnB. It really helps me solve faster.

Also, my sexy U perms are as follows:
Ua: M2' Uw' M' Uw2' M' Uw' M2'
Ub: M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' (or M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' from the back)


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Ua: M2' Uw' M' Uw2' M' Uw' M2'


Have you tried using any of these?
R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R
y M2 U M U2 M' U M2
y' M2 U M' U2 M U M2

I don't like the one with Uw moves; I lock up a lot.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> Have you tried using any of these?
> R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R
> y M2 U M U2 M' U M2
> y' M2 U M' U2 M U M2
> ...



I've played around with a lot of different U perms. The <R, U> 2-gen U perms aren't bad, but I like <M,U> very much. As far as <M,U> algs that you showed, I have a (very) hard time doing U turns with most of the algs (U' or Uw' are much more comfortable for me). I don't mind it in some algs, however (like the ELL that goes M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2' M'). I have a very weird turning style. I generate a lot of my own algorithms because the ones on the internet just don't work for me.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 6, 2015)

First sub-15 ao12! Also a nice 14.20 ao5 in the middle 

15.877 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 D' L2 B' U' L' F R L2 B F D' R D2
20.765 U' F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F D R' D B' R2 D' B' R2 F2
16.086 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D R B L B D R' F2 L2 B' L
14.481 R2 L2 D U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B' D' R2 U L B' F2 L D' F U'
*13.909 B2 D' U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B' R' L' D' U2 B' R' B2 D' F2 U2
14.537 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B' L' D B2 R' D' B R' F' U2 L U'
14.892 U B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' R' F' U L2 U' B R L' F U
14.169 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 U R B' D R2 L2 B2 U B2 L F2 D'
13.573 D' R2 D B2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L' B R2 U R' L B D2*
16.581 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F L2 D L U2 F R B2 L2 D B2
13.941 B2 D U F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' L F' U' R D2 F' U' L2 U2 L2 B U2
15.325 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U F2 U B D2 U F' R' D L' F' R' B' U'

Edit: Times are from prismatimer, so they go bottom to top. Yes I tried to roll it, but I couldn't because I was trying to roll a 13 instead of a 20


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 6, 2015)

2.761 Skewb AO12


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 2.761 Skewb AO12



I wish you filmed.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 6, 2015)

4:51.79 7x7 PB avg12. Also got a 4:43.07 mo3 that's 0.04 slower than PB


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> I've played around with a lot of different U perms. The <R, U> 2-gen U perms aren't bad, but I like <M,U> very much. As far as <M,U> algs that you showed, I have a (very) hard time doing U turns with most of the algs (U' or Uw' are much more comfortable for me). I don't mind it in some algs, however (like the ELL that goes M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2' M'). I have a very weird turning style. I generate a lot of my own algorithms because the ones on the internet just don't work for me.


That was a different RU U perm to the standard ones though! 

What fingertrick do you use? I use this, though since then I've started doing my M2s with left pinky-right ring instead of R' [r M'].


----------



## y235 (Aug 6, 2015)

Very easy scramble, might even be a PB (I don't really keep track of that)
I accidently built an EOXCross and got a OCLL skip

13.504 F R' F D B' R B2 L2 F' B2 R B2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2


z2 y // Inspection
F' R F' D L2 D' // EOLine + accidental XCross-1move (what)
L2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R //First Pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // Second Pair
U2 L U L' U2 L U L' //Third Pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //PLL

49 HTM, 3.6 HTPS (wow I didn't know I turn that slow)


----------



## EMI (Aug 6, 2015)

(6.57) (4, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -1)
-2,-2/0,-1/1,0/3,0/
0,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/
1,4/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/1,1/-6,0/0,3


----------



## ottozing (Aug 6, 2015)

Grinddd

stats: (hide)
number of times: 245/246
best time: 5.750
worst time: 15.214

current avg5: 10.116 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 7.397 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 9.506 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 8.081 (σ = 0.72)

current avg50: 9.434 (σ = 1.01)
best avg50: 8.677 (σ = 0.86)

current avg100: 9.322 (σ = 1.07)
best avg100: 8.801 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 9.049 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 9.082

Some nice solves in the session

6.676: F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' L R2 D2 B L U L' U' R' 

z' y'
R D2' R' L D
L' U L
U R U' R' y U' R' U R
D R U' R' y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R D'
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

8.542: F D2 R D B' R F' R L2 D L2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F L2 B U2 L2

y
R' F D2 R' D' r' U r
U y' L U L' 
y U' L U L
U2 y' R' U R' F R2 F'
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2'
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r

5.750 D' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' U' R2 F U' L U' L2 F' L' B2 F
z2 y'
D' R' F2 R U2 R' D
y' L' U' L2 U L'
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y' x' R2 U' R' U R' x
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
U'

I like where VLS is taking me


----------



## uvafan (Aug 6, 2015)

So I think this is a PB:
Average of 5: 9.43
1. 8.85 B' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R B' L F D' F D B' 
2. (8.73) R' D B' U' R F' B' U R' U2 F' U2 R2 F B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 
3. (12.30) L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L' B' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R U B D 
4. 10.25 D2 B D' B2 R U F B2 R D' R2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R L 
5. 9.18 U L2 D B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U' R' F' U' F D L U R' D' U 

Also 11.53 avg100 which I also think is a PB.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2015)

uvafan said:


> So I think this is a PB:
> Average of 5: 9.43
> 1. 8.85 B' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R B' L F D' F D B'
> 2. (8.73) R' D B' U' R F' B' U R' U2 F' U2 R2 F B2 D2 B2 D2 L2
> ...



Please tell me this is not OH


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Please tell me this is not OH


Looking at his official times, I don't think so. His best official OH average is mid 18.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Please tell me this is not OH



Lol good one. No, not OH. 

Btw congrats on your OH WR!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> Looking at his official times, I don't think so. His best official OH average is mid 18.



But he uses ZZ! You never know with those guys.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> number of times: 130/130
> best avg50: 11.68 UWR (okay, 99% sure)
> best avg100: 12.00 UWR



Hmm, you are wrong.

6x6 2:02 single


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2015)

uvafan said:


> So I think this is a PB:
> Average of 5: 9.43
> 1. 8.85  B' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R B' L F D' F D B'
> 2. (8.73) R' D B' U' R F' B' U R' U2 F' U2 R2 F B2 D2 B2 D2 L2
> ...



gj! haven't seen you in a while  (or maybe I'm just stupid, haven't payed enough attention)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 6, 2015)

9.87 a25 using a Zhanchi with a missing sticker, kinda k I guess


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.87 a25 using a Zhanchi with a missing sticker, kinda k I guess



...why is it missing a sticker?

gj tho!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 6, 2015)

Username said:


> ...why is it missing a sticker?
> 
> gj tho!



I think I accidentally peeled it off and I've been too lazy to resticker the cube.


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I think I accidentally peeled it off and I've been too lazy to resticker the cube.



makes sense

what do you average normally? (as in do I have to practice a lot?)


----------



## uvafan (Aug 6, 2015)

Username said:


> gj! haven't seen you in a while  (or maybe I'm just stupid, haven't payed enough attention)



ty, yeah haven't cubed much in a while now, just sometimes do 3x3 when i'm bored haha.


----------



## nalralz (Aug 6, 2015)

WTH?!?!?!?
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-6
avg of 5: 3.32

Time List:
1. 3.20 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U R2 F' 
2. (0.87) U' F' R2 U' F' U F R2 U' 
3. (3.54) R' F2 U2 F' U F2 R' F R' 
4. 3.53 U2 R2 U' R' F R' F' U F 
5. 3.25 R' F U R' U2 F R F2 U'

I never thought I would get another sub-1 single so soon!!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh cam. Both 9s were PLL skips lol

Average of 5: 10.56
1. (13.60) U2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 R F2 L U2 R F R U L' F' U L2 D U' B
2. 10.59 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B D' L' F2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' D'
3. 9.97 U L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 D F2 U R' U B' D R2 D2 U B' L2 F'
4. 11.13 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 D' U2 L D2 U R' U B D' U'
5. (9.43) F' R U' L2 U R2 D L F B R2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 

Yes, I tried rolling.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Hmm, you are wrong.
> 
> 6x6 2:02 single



Not according to the wiki?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Not according to the wiki?



Ok, now it's changed


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 6, 2015)

2x2 PBs 
Single: 0.38 R2 F U

AO5 (not PB though and a bit of a fail)


Spoiler



Average: 1.52
Best: 1.12
Worst: 2.31
Mean: 1.59
Standard Deviation: 0.51

1: 1.17	U2 F U F2 U' R U2 R U
2: 2.11	F2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
3: 1.27	R' U F' R' U2 R2 F R'
4: (2.31)	F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2
5: (1.12)	F' R U' R' U' F U F'



AO12


Spoiler



Average: 1.94
Best: 0.38
Worst: 3.57
Mean: 1.95
Standard Deviation: 0.87

1: 1.45	R' U' R U' F2 R F U2
2: 2.62	R2 U2 F' U2 F' R F U2 R2
3: (0.38)	R2 F U
4: 2.94	U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F R' F U'
5: (3.57)	U2 R2 F2 U R F' R F' R' U'
6: 1.17	U2 F U F2 U' R U2 R U
7: 2.11	F2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
8: 1.27	R' U F' R' U2 R2 F R'
9: 2.31	F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2
10: 1.12	F' R U' R' U' F U F'
11: 1.85	R2 U F U F2 R U' R2
12: 2.58	U F2 U' F' R U R' F2



AO50


Spoiler



Average: 2.56
Best: 0.38
Worst: 4.52
Mean: 2.56
Standard Deviation: 0.80

1: 2.39	F U R' F R2 U' F
2: 2.74	U R2 F' U2 R' F R F2 U'
3: 2.59	F2 R F' R2 F U2 F2 R U'
4: (4.52)	F' U2 F' R U2 R F2 R U
5: 2.27	U' F2 R2 F R U F2 U
6: 3.96	F2 U' R2 U' F U2 R U2 R'
7: 2.03	R' U F R' U2 F' U' F2 U'
8: 2.82	F U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F2
9: 3.73	F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 R F U2
10: 2.66	R' F U' F U' F' U' R U'
11: 1.90	U' R' U F' U' F2 U' R
12: 2.58	U R' F' U F' R' F'
13: 2.19	R2 F2 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 R2 U'
14: 1.33	U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F'
15: 2.66	F R2 U' R U' F U' R2 F
16: 3.14	U F R2 U' F R' F2 R' U
17: 1.45	R' U' R U' F2 R F U2
18: 2.62	R2 U2 F' U2 F' R F U2 R2
19: (0.38)	R2 F U
20: 2.94	U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F R' F U'
21: 3.57	U2 R2 F2 U R F' R F' R' U'
22: 1.17	U2 F U F2 U' R U2 R U
23: 2.11	F2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
24: 1.27	R' U F' R' U2 R2 F R'
25: 2.31	F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2
26: 1.12	F' R U' R' U' F U F'
27: 1.85	R2 U F U F2 R U' R2
28: 2.58	U F2 U' F' R U R' F2
29: 1.97	U F2 U F U' R U2 R' F2 U'
30: 3.02	U2 F' R U' F2 U' F R2 F2
31: 2.39	U' R F R' U2 F' U
32: 3.32	U R2 F2 U R' U2 R' F' R U'
33: 2.35	U' R2 U F U F2 R' F'
34: 2.39	U2 F2 U' R' F U' F' R2
35: 2.47	F' U R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U'
36: 3.77	F' U R' F2 R' F2 U R
37: 3.13	F' R' F U' R F' U R
38: 2.50	U R' F' U R' F R2
39: 2.05	F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' F' R2
40: 3.43	R U2 F2 U' F R' U R2 F U'
41: 4.20	F' U' F U2 R' U F R F
42: 3.02	F2 U' R U' F' R2 U F R
43: 3.37	R' U' F U' F U R U' R' U2
44: 2.19	U R F' R2 F U
45: 3.21	F' U2 R F' U R2 U' R
46: 2.62	F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 R
47: 2.43	R' U2 F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
48: 2.54	U' F R' U2 R' U R2 F U
49: 2.66	F2 U F' U' F2 R U2 R' U2
50: 2.03	U2 R F U2 R' U F' U F



AO100


Spoiler



Average: 2.79
Best: 0.38
Worst: 4.87
Mean: 2.78
Standard Deviation: 0.79

1: 3.14	R U R2 F' R U R2 F2 R'
2: 2.21	F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U' F' U
3: 2.23	F2 U F U2 R' U' F2 U R
4: 2.64	F2 R U2 F' R2 F R F2
5: 2.63	R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U R'
6: 2.35	U F R' F R' F U2 R U
7: 3.03	R' U' F R' F' U F U2
8: 4.26	U F2 U2 F' U R U
9: 2.87	U' F' U2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' U'
10: 3.38	R2 U R U R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
11: 3.61	F' U' F2 U F2 R F2 R2 U2
12: 3.15	F2 R2 U' F R U' R' F2 R U'
13: 4.25	R2 F2 R' F U' F U F' U
14: 3.73	F R' U F' U F' U F' R'
15: 2.26	F' R U' R' U R' U F' R2 U'
16: 4.64	R U2 F2 U' R F' R2 U' F
17: 3.48	R2 F2 R F R U F' U2 R'
18: 2.76	U R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U2
19: 1.04	R' U' R U' F' R2 U2 R'
20: 3.70	F U2 R' F' R F2 U F'
21: 2.39	F U R' F R2 U' F
22: 2.74	U R2 F' U2 R' F R F2 U'
23: 2.59	F2 R F' R2 F U2 F2 R U'
24: 4.52	F' U2 F' R U2 R F2 R U
25: 2.27	U' F2 R2 F R U F2 U
26: 3.96	F2 U' R2 U' F U2 R U2 R'
27: 2.03	R' U F R' U2 F' U' F2 U'
28: 2.82	F U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F2
29: 3.73	F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 R F U2
30: 2.66	R' F U' F U' F' U' R U'
31: 1.90	U' R' U F' U' F2 U' R
32: 2.58	U R' F' U F' R' F'
33: 2.19	R2 F2 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 R2 U'
34: 1.33	U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F'
35: 2.66	F R2 U' R U' F U' R2 F
36: 3.14	U F R2 U' F R' F2 R' U
37: 1.45	R' U' R U' F2 R F U2
38: 2.62	R2 U2 F' U2 F' R F U2 R2
39: (0.38)	R2 F U
40: 2.94	U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F R' F U'
41: 3.57	U2 R2 F2 U R F' R F' R' U'
42: 1.17	U2 F U F2 U' R U2 R U
43: 2.11	F2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
44: 1.27	R' U F' R' U2 R2 F R'
45: 2.31	F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2
46: 1.12	F' R U' R' U' F U F'
47: 1.85	R2 U F U F2 R U' R2
48: 2.58	U F2 U' F' R U R' F2
49: 1.97	U F2 U F U' R U2 R' F2 U'
50: 3.02	U2 F' R U' F2 U' F R2 F2
51: 2.39	U' R F R' U2 F' U
52: 3.32	U R2 F2 U R' U2 R' F' R U'
53: 2.35	U' R2 U F U F2 R' F'
54: 2.39	U2 F2 U' R' F U' F' R2
55: 2.47	F' U R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U'
56: 3.77	F' U R' F2 R' F2 U R
57: 3.13	F' R' F U' R F' U R
58: 2.50	U R' F' U R' F R2
59: 2.05	F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' F' R2
60: 3.43	R U2 F2 U' F R' U R2 F U'
61: 4.20	F' U' F U2 R' U F R F
62: 3.02	F2 U' R U' F' R2 U F R
63: 3.37	R' U' F U' F U R U' R' U2
64: 2.19	U R F' R2 F U
65: 3.21	F' U2 R F' U R2 U' R
66: 2.62	F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 R
67: 2.43	R' U2 F U F2 R2 U' R' U'
68: 2.54	U' F R' U2 R' U R2 F U
69: 2.66	F2 U F' U' F2 R U2 R' U2
70: 2.03	U2 R F U2 R' U F' U F
71: 2.82	U F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2
72: 3.41	F2 R' F' R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
73: 3.22	R' F' U' R U' R U R' U2
74: 3.41	F' R F R2 U2 F2 U' R F2
75: 2.66	U' R' U R' U2 R2 F R' U
76: 3.96	U' R U' R2 U2 F' R' F' U'
77: 3.07	R2 F R U2 F' U R' F
78: 2.23	U2 F2 U F2 U' F U2 F2
79: 2.50	R F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R
80: 2.50	F U' R2 U' F U F R2 U R2
81: (4.87)	U F' R F' R U F'
82: 2.70	F R' U2 F U' R F' R F2
83: 2.98	F R2 F R2 U2 F U' F2 U2
84: 3.80	R2 U' R2 U R' U F' U2 R
85: 2.86	F R2 F U F' U F2 U' F R'
86: 3.06	F2 U' F R2 F U2 R' U'
87: 3.29	U2 R F R U' F2 R' U2 R2
88: 2.66	R U R F' U2 R F2 R'
89: 3.49	R U' R2 U R U2 F' R2
90: 2.23	F' U' R2 F R' F' U R2
91: 3.53	F' R F2 U' R U' R U' F
92: 2.19	U R' U' R F2 U2 F' U
93: 3.14	F U R U2 F' U' F2 R2 U
94: 1.67	U2 R U' R2 U' F R' F2 U'
95: 2.05	U R2 F' U R F' R2 U2 R' U'
96: 2.74	F U F' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U2
97: 2.66	F' U' R' F' U' F2 U F' U2
98: 3.07	R' F U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U2
99: 2.82	U' R2 U2 F' R' F R2 U R' U2
100: 3.37	U' R U2 F2 R U R2 F U'



Yay.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 7, 2015)

3x3 PB ao5! 25.56: (23.17) (34.47) 25.48 24.55 26.63


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 7, 2015)

3.37 Pyra PB ao50!!! Watch out Drew, I'm not coming in fourth next year.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 7, 2015)

2.974 skewb AO12, these are not that uncommon keyboard.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 7, 2015)

1:13.06 4x4 solve! smashed my PB omg


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 7, 2015)

Skewb 3.238 AO100, 1 looking over a fifth of the time now.

20/100 1 looking test 


Spoiler: Scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-7
avg of 100: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(2.659) L R B' U B' U R' L' U' 
2. (DNF(3.873)) B R' L' U R L' U' R' 
3. DNF(2.903) R B' R B' R' L' R U' 
4. DNF(4.226) L R' L U' B L' R' L R' 
5. DNF(3.920) L' B L B U' L' B R U' 
6. DNF(3.239) B R' U B R' B' R B' L 
7. DNF(3.287) B' U' R' L' B' L' R' U 
8. DNF(0.389) B L' U B' L' B L U R 
9. DNF(4.204) U' L' R U' L R B L' R' 
10. DNF(0.343) U' B L' B L' U L R 
11. 2.752 R B' U' R' B R' U' R' L' 
12. DNF(0.459) U' L U R' U' L B U' 
13. DNF(3.104) L' U R U B' L' B R' L 
14. DNF(3.296) R' L' R L' B R L' U' 
15. DNF(4.636) B U R' U' L' U' L U' 
16. DNF(4.035) L U' L' U L B' U B' U' 
17. DNF(5.516) U L R L R U' L' U' 
18. DNF(4.155) L U L' B' L R' B R L' 
19. DNF(2.399) B' L R L' B R' B' U' 
20. DNF(3.093) B R' L R' B L' U B' U R' 
21. 3.422 L U R' U' L B' R B' R 
22. (1.645) L B' L' B' U B' R B' U' 
23. DNF(3.640) R' B U' R' L B' U R' 
24. 2.086 U B U L B U L' R' U' 
25. DNF(3.577) U B U' B U B L' R' L' 
26. DNF(3.017) R' B' U L' B' L R U 
27. DNF(4.518) B R' U' L B' R L' B R 
28. DNF(3.991) B' L' B R' U B L' U L 
29. 2.389 R' B L' U R U' L B' L 
30. DNF(2.830) R' L R' U' R' L R' B' U 
31. DNF(4.213) B L' R' U' L' B U' B' U 
32. DNF(4.457) U' B U' L' B U' B' R 
33. 2.353 R' B U L R B R L' 
34. DNF(3.632) B' U' B' U' L' B' U' R L' 
35. (DNF(3.022)) L' R' B' U' L B U R' 
36. DNF(3.710) L' B U R B U' R' B' U' 
37. (2.044) U R' L B' L' B R' U' L' 
38. DNF(4.561) B L U' L' U L' U' L 
39. DNF(4.244) B L' B U' R' U' L R L 
40. DNF(0.443) L R U L U' R' B' U 
41. DNF(4.459) R U' R' L U R' L' U' 
42. DNF(3.036) U' B U' B R' B' U L' B' 
43. (DNF(3.667)) L' B' U L B U' R' L' 
44. 2.546 R U L' B' R' L B' U' R' 
45. DNF(3.030) B' L' R U L' B' L B 
46. DNF(3.926) U L U B' L' U R L' B' 
47. DNF(3.694) L' B U R' U' B U' L 
48. DNF(3.601) B' R L R U B L U 
49. 3.412 R L U R U' L B' U' 
50. DNF(8.011) U' R' B R' L R' B R' U 
51. 2.848 U L' U' R' B L' U L R 
52. DNF(4.220) B' R U B U L B L R 
53. DNF(3.210) U' R U L' U R' U L U' 
54. DNF(4.671) U' L' U R L' B L R' L' 
55. DNF(4.071) R B R' L U' B' U' R' 
56. DNF(3.063) B U' B R' B R' B' R' L' 
57. DNF(3.059) R L' U' B' L' U B R 
58. DNF(4.017) R L' R L' U R B U R 
59. (DNF(3.362)) B' U' R' L R B U B U R' 
60. 2.440 B' R' B' U B U L' R' U' 
61. (1.812) U R' L U' B R' L' U 
62. DNF(4.512) R L' U L B L R' B' L' 
63. DNF(4.238) B' U L B' R' L' B U L 
64. DNF(4.060) R' L B' R B' R U' B' 
65. 2.375 L R L' U B' L' U' R' 
66. DNF(4.247) R' B' U' B' R B' U R L 
67. DNF(2.231) U' L U' B' L U' R U' 
68. DNF(2.439) R U' B' U L' U R L 
69. DNF(3.857) B' R' U B' U' L U B' L' 
70. DNF(3.367) B' R L R' L' B L' B 
71. 2.296 R L' U' B R' L R B U 
72. 2.297 U' R' U' R' B U L' R' 
73. DNF(4.716) L' B' L' B R' B' U' B 
74. DNF(2.406) L' U L U' L' U' B' L U 
75. 2.736 U' R U' R' U' B L U' R 
76. DNF(3.171) L' R' U B L' B' U L R 
77. (0.321) L B U R' U R' L' R' 
78. DNF(3.663) B' R' B' L' R' B' L' R' 
79. DNF(4.103) B L' R' L' U' B R U R 
80. DNF(6.010) L R L' B' R' L' U' B 
81. DNF(5.591) L' B' U' R' U R B' L B' 
82. DNF(3.168) R' U' B U R U B' R' L 
83. 2.617 L' B U R B' U R' B U' 
84. (1.523) L U' L U L' U B L' R' 
85. DNF(2.539) B L B R L' U' B L B' 
86. DNF(3.318) R' L R L R L' U B R' 
87. DNF(0.670) R B R B' R U B' L' U' 
88. DNF(3.076) B' R' B' L U B U' L 
89. DNF(4.538) U' B' R B U' R' U B' U' 
90. DNF(3.940) L' B R U' R' B' L' R 
91. DNF(2.932) U R B' U R B' R B U 
92. DNF(3.769) R L U' R' B U R L B 
93. DNF(4.193) R' L' B R L' B L' R U' 
94. DNF(3.109) L R B' R U R' U R' 
95. 2.581 U' B' L R L' R L U' L' U' 
96. (DNF(3.316)) R L B' R L U' R' L' U 
97. DNF(3.767) B' U' R' B L' B' R U' 
98. DNF(3.455) L B' L U R' B U' B' U' 
99. DNF(2.189) U' L R U R' U L U' L' 
100. DNF(3.600) L B R L B' U' B U B'


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 7, 2015)

3x3 Sub-15 avg of 5! 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-7
avg of 5: 14.653

Time List:
1. 14.659 F' D' R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R' B' L' B2 R D2 F L B' 
2. 14.978 D2 F B D' L' D L U L2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 U' 
3. (20.193) L2 B D2 F L2 B D2 F L2 B U' F L B U F2 L2 R' F L' 
4. 14.321 L2 F L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 U2 B' F2 L' D' U2 F' D L F U' L2 
5. (13.985) B2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L' U2 F D L' U' L2 D2 L B' L


----------



## ottozing (Aug 7, 2015)

Skewb:

Average of 25: 2.951
1. 2.646 U L' R' U' B U R' B'
2. 3.397 R L' B U' L' B' L' R'
3. 2.494 B R B' U' B' L R B' R
4. 3.360 R B R L B' R' L U R
5. 3.239 U' L' U' L' B U R U'
6. 2.599 B' U' R U' R' U L' R L'
7. 2.056 U' B' R B L R L U L'
8. 2.564 L B R' L U' R B' L R
9. (3.944) R L' U L U L U B' U
10. 3.246 R L' B U B L' R' U'
11. 2.570 B' R' L' U R' L B U' R' L'
12. 2.778 U R' U' R B' L U B
13. 2.675 B' L B R' L R' L' U
14. (4.212) B L' U R' L' B U' L'
15. 2.688 L R L' U' L R' B' R
16. 2.632 U L' U' B' U R L U L'
17. 2.922 U' B R' B L R' U B'
18. 3.399 R' U B' L' U' L U' L'
19. (1.340) U R' U' R' L' U B U B
20. 3.297 U' B' L' U' L R' U' R' L'
21. 3.782 R' U B' U' L' U' R' U
22. 3.441 U L B L B' R B' R L U
23. 3.042 U R B' L U' L' U' L' U'
24. 3.146 U B' R' B L U L B
25. (1.686) U' L' B U L U B' R

Part of a 3.136 avg50/3.245 avg100


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 7, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS PB SINGLE PLL SKIP

20. 9.099 D' B2 D R2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F L U2 F' D2 L' D' L2 B' F2

Reconstruction

y2 x2 // inspection
L F' B' D R' D' // cross
y U L U' L' // F2L-1
U' y L U' L'// F2L-2
U' R U R' U' y L U' L' // F2L-3
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4
F R U R' U' F' U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U // AUF

51/9.099=5.61 etps


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 7, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Skewb:
> 
> Average of 25: 2.951
> 1. 2.646 U L' R' U' B U R' B'
> ...



GJ! Just entered that new ao100 on UWR's page!


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 7, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> GJ! Just entered that new ao100 on UWR's page!


I have a 3.238 AO100, I'm pretty sure Kloskos is waaaay faster than that, UWR page is not up to date.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I have a 3.238 AO100, I'm pretty sure Kloskos is waaaay faster than that, UWR page is not up to date.



Michal Rzewuski also has a faster ao50 and ao100


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Michal Rzewuski also has a faster ao50 and ao100



Michał Rzewuski has a 2.8 keyboard AO100


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Michał Rzewuski has a 2.8 keyboard AO100



Ok, just edited that one, do you know his ao50?


EDIT: Updated a lot of WR's in Wiki, so i'm very happy with my accomplish


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-7
avg of 5: 11.568

Time List:
1. 11.690 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 U L' D2 L2 F' R' D2 F2 R2 D U' 
2. (13.824) D2 F2 U2 B D2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 D' R2 U L2 D' L B2 D B D 
3. (10.824) B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 F L' U B' U2 R' D2 U2 F L 
4. 12.175 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F' D2 R' B2 R' B2 L B' F2 
5. 10.839 D' F2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 D F R2 D U B L2 U2

PB ao5 VGJ


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 7, 2015)

LEARNT THE FULL T SET OF ZBLL WOOOOOOOOO! needs some polishing though then onto the next one!


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 7, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> LEARNT THE FULL T SET OF ZBLL WOOOOOOOOO! needs some polishing though then onto the next one!


How many sets do you know? 

I thought I felt good learning full VHLS...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 7, 2015)

Finished full eg finally


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 7, 2015)

Got my first sub-20 solve with ZZ as a CFOP solver.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 7, 2015)

1:34.12 4x4 PB single!


----------



## uvafan (Aug 7, 2015)

Average of 12: 10.47
1. (8.52) U' R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 D B2 U2 F' U L D' U' B' D B' F R' 
2. 11.35 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 D R' U2 B R' U' B' L D F2 
3. 9.03 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R B D' L D' U' B2 D B' 
4. 10.00 U F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D L' B R' F2 U2 L2 B' D2 
5. 10.97 R2 F R2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' L' R' D F' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' 
6. (11.38) B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B L' U R' U2 F2 D' R B U' 
7. 10.84 B2 U D R' L2 F' B' R U' R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L B2 L F2 R2 
8. 11.26 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' L U R U L2 B2 F U' L' F2 
9. 11.25 B' U2 B U2 F R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F L' D L U2 F D' R U F' D' 
10. 9.69 U L U F U F2 R2 F2 U R F2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 
11. 11.02 D2 R' B2 R' U2 L' D2 R U2 L' D U2 L2 U F U2 F' L F 
12. 9.27 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F R' F D2 U' R' D' F2 D' B F2

11.42 avg100


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 7, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Ok, just edited that one, do you know his ao50?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Updated a lot of WR's in Wiki, so i'm very happy with my accomplish



I know, he just told me. His best avg50 is 2.99


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 7, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> I know, he just told me. His best avg50 is 2.99



He must have a better keyboard? Though I'd agree it makes sense to update all UWRs to stackmat only.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> He must have a better keyboard? Though I'd agree it makes sense to update all UWRs to stackmat only.


Probably. I think that adding keyboard UWRs in skewb is stupid, so does Michał (and Jonatan)


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 7, 2015)

ANOTHER pb ao5 on 3x3!  24.40.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 7, 2015)

My girlfriend and the cube.

I taught her Petrus as first method. She learnt it very quickly. Not really surprising for me, since she is very smart.
After a couple of weeks I asked if she likes cubing; she said she does enjoy solving the cube, but she is not interested in speedsolving.
Yesterday I taught her commutators, which means I explained the basic theory (optional setup, insert, interchange) and showed her exactly 3 examples (two corner commutators and one edge case). The whole "lesson" lasted about 10 minutes. About one hour later she says "I didt it!". She solved the whole cube using only commutators (I think I told her about corner-edge parity at some point, I don't remember when exactly).
Today she solved a 4x4 from scratch in like 30 minutes (she didn't get any kind of parity). She knew the concept of reduction, so she applied that using lots of commutators. Later I told her about wing-center parity and how to fix it (inner layer quarter turn like r) and some other hard cases you face using reduction (like PLL and centers "parity"), so she can now solve a 4x4 no matter what.
She says she could do that because I'm a good teacher, but I think that no matter how good the tacher is, you need one hell of a brain to learn that fast.
I am so proud of her


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 7, 2015)

More 7x7 PBs from 2 days ago

3:48 Single
4:06 ao12


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 7, 2015)

6.578 B2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 F' L' F2 R' D2 B' F2 U' L'
z2
F U' L F' D L'
y' L U2 L' R U' R'
y' R U2 R' L U2 L'
D' U' r' F r D
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
R U R' U R U2 R' U2

Damn, annoying to miss that WV.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 7, 2015)

OH pb's:
23.32 ao5
25.34 ao12


31.820 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R U2 L D' F U B' L' D2 F' R
23.713 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' B F2 L U R D2 F2 D' B
26.420 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 F' U' L2 U' B2 D L' B' D' R'
25.065 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B D R' D' F' L B' F R U
26.909 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R U2 F' R F' D' L B' U2 F2 U2
33.806 R2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D' L B R U F L B' D R' B' D2
*24.637 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F' R D R' U L2 F L2 D2
21.907 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L' B L2 D B2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 U'
23.325 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 U F2 L B2 L2 U' L D' B L' U2 F2 L'
22.720 L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F D B' L' D B' F2 U' L' F'
23.922 L2 D2 U L2 D R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 R U' F U2 B2 L B' D F' L2 U2*
24.915 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D F D' R' U' F' U B2 R' L' U'

Edit: YES 19.79 single pb!! second sub-20 ever, after ~4 months!

scramble: D2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R' D' L2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 U L'
x-cross: z2 y' F2 L U' R B' R' D 
F2L2: R U R' U2 y z U' R U R U' R U R' U' R U 
F2L3: z' y U R U' R' U2 R U' R 
F2L4: y' R U R'
OLL: y B' U' R' U R B
PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 8, 2015)

ERMAHGERD PB single on 3x3
16.121 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' R B' D' U2 B' L R U F2 U
Previous PB single:
19.006 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 B F L2 U' L R' D U R2 U R' D2 R2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 8, 2015)

4th LL skip, but 1st time this happens to me in a OH solve!! Anyway, it's not even PB (my PB is 23.xy)... xD

Time: 24.607

Luckily I reconstructed it:

Scramble: R B2 L' D' L' D' B2 D R2 U R' U2 L F' B L R' F' R F' B' L2 B2 U2 B2

y2 R U' F' x2 F R' F' //Cross
U2 y' R2 U' R' U R2 //Pair
y2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //Pair
y' U2 R U L U L' U R' //Pair
U' R U2 R2 F R F' //Pair
U2 //LL

It was weird. This is the 2nd LL skip of the year. wtff


----------



## nube (Aug 8, 2015)

1:57 on 3x3, using beginners method. First sub 2:00 time


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 8, 2015)

Getting much better at ZZ EOLine. After deciding I'd use ZZ for OH, I've been really practicing. Who knows? Maybe I'll become CFOP-ZZ method neutral! That'd be great.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 8, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> How many sets do you know?
> 
> I thought I felt good learning full VHLS...


This is my first. But I will learn all 7 subsets cause I'm crazy!


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> This is my first. But I will learn all 7 subsets cause I'm crazy!



A true madman.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> This is my first. But I will learn all 7 subsets cause I'm crazy!


I wish you the best of luck. You have much more patience than I have. After learning VHLS, I started learning some common ZBLS cases. I think I'll just go through and learn as much ZBLS as I can. It's not very widely used, and I've always had a pull to learn alg sets that not many people use (I considered MGLS at one point). Probably a waste of time, but oh well.


----------



## nalralz (Aug 8, 2015)

6:35.30 PB 7x7 Mo3!!!

Time List:
1. 6:37.87 
2. 6:34.16
3. 6:33.88


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 8, 2015)

nalralz said:


> 6:35.30 PB 7x7 Mo3!!!
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 6:37.87
> ...



nice! thats crazy consistency for 7x7!


----------



## nalralz (Aug 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> nice! thats crazy consistency for 7x7!



I got it on camera too so I wasn't planning it to be that consistent. I was hoping for a sub-6:20 single at the end but I had parity and a Y Perm with lockups.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 8, 2015)

porkynator said:


> My girlfriend and the cube.
> 
> I taught her Petrus as first method. She learnt it very quickly. Not really surprising for me, since she is very smart.
> After a couple of weeks I asked if she likes cubing; she said she does enjoy solving the cube, but she is not interested in speedsolving.
> ...


My girlfriend is my cube


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> A true madman.



Lol my friend you and I are THE original madmen. (possibly including Chris Tran for his motivational speeches )
Also I know you are learning other non-ZBLL 1LLL cases. But the probabilities of these cases are even lower than ZBLL. surely there comes a point where the sheer probability of every case means there is no point learning them?


----------



## nalralz (Aug 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> My girlfriend is my cube


Same here! (not for long though)


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Lol my friend you and I are THE original madmen. (possibly including Chris Tran for his motivational speeches )
> Also I know you are learning other non-ZBLL 1LLL cases. But the probabilities of these cases are even lower than ZBLL. surely there comes a point where the sheer probability of every case means there is no point learning them?



Never, learning an alg is easy. Recog and speed of a case is the only determining factor of whether a case is worth learning IMO.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 8, 2015)

4x4: 36.88 single, 43.41 MO3, 46.07 AO12, 49.00 AO100. Didn't beat AO5 though.


----------



## camcuber (Aug 8, 2015)

*6.99 LL Skip!*

I was just breaking in a new cube and ending up getting my first last layer skip in years. It is funny how a horrible solution ended up resulting in a LL skip! If I had been looking ahead better I could've gotten a better time. 
Scramble - R F' L2 U B2 U' L' B2 L2 D' F' U' R2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 U

Solution - 
Cross - z2 D U L2 R 
Pair 1 - U2 y' R' U' R U2 R' U R 
Pair 2- U2 y L U L' U y' L' U' L 
Pair 3 - y' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L 
Pair 4 - U2 R' U' R U


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Never, learning an alg is easy. Recog and speed of a case is the only determining factor of whether a case is worth learning IMO.



So are you going for full 1LLL. As in every case? 
Do you know the exact number?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 8, 2015)

porkynator said:


> My girlfriend and the cube.
> 
> I taught her Petrus as first method. She learnt it very quickly. Not really surprising for me, since she is very smart.
> After a couple of weeks I asked if she likes cubing; she said she does enjoy solving the cube, but she is not interested in speedsolving.
> ...


Cute.  She's a keeper, haha. I also have a smart ex-girlfriend who somehow found an OLL parity alg from scratch, and solved a 7x7 with very little help. I'm blown away by what she can figure out herself.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> My girlfriend is my cube


I had a human girlfriend once…then I got an Aolong.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2015)

34.10 4x4 gj single


----------



## lejitcuber (Aug 8, 2015)

B' L2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R' B L B2 R' U' R D F' R'
PB
6.011
x2 y F' U R' D B'
U2 y' R' U R
U' R U R'
U' y' R U' R' U R U R'
U' Rw U R' U R U2 Rw'
G-perm

42 moves. <7tps


----------



## xHydronoid (Aug 8, 2015)

(8.60) L' F2 R U2 L' F2 R' D2 R U2 R B D B' R' U' R2 F D L B2
I think this is my closest to my PB and second sub-9; I have too many times in my session to see what's closer.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



View at alg.cubing.net

y' z2 // inspection
B' F L F2 u' R2 // cross
U' R U' R' y R' U' R // F2L 1
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L 2
R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L 3
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 4
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 // PLL skip

44 moves, 5.12 (?) tps

A lot of questionable moves, but I got a good time in the end.


----------



## imvelox (Aug 8, 2015)

1:39.66 6x6 single with oll parity
>camera stops recording because of low battery

pls

EDIT:: 1:34.93 on cam


----------



## ottozing (Aug 8, 2015)

PB average of 12/100, .01 off of PB avg50. In other words, VLS is the ****

stats: (hide)
number of times: 149/150
best time: 5.845
worst time: 12.694

current avg5: 8.788 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 7.344 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 8.580 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 7.662 (σ = 0.48)

current avg50: 8.324 (σ = 0.82)
best avg50: 8.273 (σ = 0.84)

current avg100: 8.449 (σ = 0.88)
best avg100: 8.421 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 8.491 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 8.543


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 8, 2015)

ottozing said:


> PB average of 12/100, .01 off of PB avg50. In other words, VLS is the ****
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 149/150
> ...


do you plan on learning full VLS?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> do you plan on learning full VLS?



I believe he knows full VLS already.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2015)

34.91 4x4 single with PLL parity


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2015)

1:27.53 5x5 ao12


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2015)

44.11 4x4 PB avg100. Also got a 42.06 avg12 that's 0.1 slower than PB



Username said:


> 1:27.53 5x5 ao12



Sub my PB D:


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Username said:


> 1:27.53 5x5 ao12



Based on your 3x3 speed I assumed you were much faster than that all this time :/


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Based on your 3x3 speed I assumed you were much faster than that all this time :/



I started practicing 5x5 properly like 4 days ago lol, I've only done a few solves every now and then until now


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 8, 2015)

Wut? 5.40 3x3 ao5, 5.87 ao12 and 9.60 oh ao5! By Faz BTW  GJ Feliks!

EDIT: OH 10.84 ao12 also!


----------



## mafergut (Aug 8, 2015)

I keep improving on 2x2 (Ortega) but either I'm a patzer or my LingPo is terrible, because I lock up constantly. I can't wait to see it the Dayan and CB I ordered are any better.

All PBs:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-8
solves/total: 253/253

single *best: 3.18*
avg of 5 *best: 5.95 (σ = 0.37)*
avg of 12 *best: 6.55 (σ = 0.52)*
avg of 50 *best: 7.03 (σ = 0.86)*
avg of 100 *best: 7.23 (σ = 0.99)*

Average: 7.50 (σ = 1.10)
Mean: 7.47

The 3.18 was:

5. 3.18 R F R U2 R' U F' R' U' 
(blue layer, OLL and PBL skip, so really LBL, not Ortega)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 8, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I can't wait to see it the Dayan and CB I ordered are any better.



Be warned: the Dayan is crap out of the box. It needs a ton of breaking in before it elevates itself above all 2x2s in existence.


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Aug 8, 2015)

5. (12.37) D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 B R' B' R' U F' L D' F' U
PB single
easy cross + 6 move OLL + PLL skip
My global average is around 20-21 seconds so this is pretty nice 

EDIT:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-8
avg of 12: 19.74

Time List:
1. (23.94) B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U R U2 L B F' R' D2 L2 D' R 
2. 16.99 F' U' D B' U R' U2 D' B F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 B2 U' B2 U2 
3. 20.07 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U2 B' F2 D' B' R F R2 B2 F 
4. 21.33 F R2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 D' L' D2 L' B' L B U' R' B 
5. 18.06 B U2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 L U2 L U F L2 U F' D R 
6. 17.47 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 F U' L' F2 R' D' L' U' F2 R 
7. 19.87 L' B' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' L B' R2 U R' F' U2 B 
8. 23.27 R' F L2 R2 B' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' R' F2 D2 U L R U2 F' 
9. (15.30) F2 B' D2 R2 F2 U' F R B' R2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 
10. 20.63 B2 R L' U2 L' F B D B' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' D2 L2 F2 
11. 18.74 R2 B L2 D2 B2 F D2 L2 R2 D L D' B2 D' F' L2 B D L 
12. 20.94 B2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R F R B R D' F D B U'

yeh first sub-20 avg12


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 8, 2015)

finaly sub 8 ao 5 omg: solves 1-5 make a *7.90 ao 5*
and pb ao 12: *8.29 ao 12*
now wtf that ao 12 is sub my old pb ao 5...

1. (7.70) L B L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F U' B' F' R D2 F D' F2 
2. 7.81 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F D2 L U B2 U' R D2 L U2 
3. 8.14 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F R D' R2 D U' R' F2 R' B' 
4. 8.11 D2 L' B2 R F2 L B2 D2 L' F2 R D L' F' U2 F2 L2 R F' D 
5. 7.78 F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L' U L2 F' D U' B L D2 U 
6. 8.72 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 U B2 U L' U B2 F' R2 B U L' U L' 
7. 8.15 F2 D L2 D L2 U' F2 D B2 D R2 B' U2 B' D U2 R B D2 B2 
8. 8.23 U' F2 U2 D F2 D2 F D L' F B L2 D2 L2 F R2 F L2 U2 R2 
9. (9.18) L' B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 U L U2 B2 U R U' F' D' 
10. 8.70 U2 B2 U' F' U' L' U D L D B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 
11. 8.67 U' B2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B U' L B' L R' U' L' R D2 
12. 8.60 L' U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 F D L2 U2 B' R D2 U F


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> finaly sub 8 ao 5 omg



It's happening!


----------



## nalralz (Aug 8, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Wut? 5.40 3x3 ao5, 5.87 ao12 and 9.60 oh ao5! By Faz BTW  GJ Feliks!
> 
> EDIT: OH 10.84 ao12 also!


Where and how did you find that out?


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 8, 2015)

wow - kudos! next goal sub 7...


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> finaly sub 8 ao 5 omg: solves 1-5 make a *7.90 ao 5*
> and pb ao 12: *8.29 ao 12*
> now wtf that ao 12 is sub my old pb ao 5...
> 
> ...



AO12 is sub me now, you're the first person who started after me to pass me. GJ.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 8, 2015)

After in got my thirdt official sub 8 today at Greece open 2015 I realised all my official sub 8s have the exact same OLL ( Rw U Rw' R U R' U' Rw U' Rw') 
could anyone tell me what the percentage is of getting 3 times the same oll? also 2 of those were R perm xd ( not the same R perms tho xd).


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 8, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> It's happening!



what's happening? i'll say thank anyway though...



Bindedsa said:


> AO12 is sub me now, you're the first person who started after me to pass me. GJ.



oh wow thanks! hopefully one day you and I will meet at a comp or something. now that would be fun


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 8, 2015)

First sub-1 OH Ao5! (I know, I suck. I've been practicing for less than a week, okay?)

Average of 5: 58.611
1. 56.287 R' B R' F U R2 U B' U D' B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B F R D2 U2 B2 D U2 B R2 
2. 59.633 R' F U2 D' L D L' U' R' D2 B' L' R2 F2 R U' B L B F R L' F D B2 
3. (1:06.551) D2 L' U2 F2 D2 U B2 R B2 D2 F R2 F' R' U' F R D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U 
4. 59.912 R F L B L2 D' F2 R2 L' F D' R2 F R' L2 F' U' F D' F2 U2 R2 U2 D' L' 
5. (53.127) F2 L' B F' L' D2 F U' R' U F2 D' L' D2 U R D U' L U B' D U R' D 

Cube: Moyu Mini Aolong V2 White
Method: ZZ (Occasionally ZZ-EOCross, but I'm trying to get away from that (CFOP is my normal speedsolving method).)


----------



## ChristianSena (Aug 8, 2015)

Average of 12: 8.75 3x3 PB avg12 also 9.46 avg50 
1. 8.76 R2 F2 D U F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B L' U L' D2 R' D' B2 L' F 
2. 8.07 F' U2 R2 B R2 B' F2 L2 F' R' F2 L2 D' L' U2 R' D' B' D2 
3. 10.09 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 L U2 F' L2 D' L' B2 L U F U' L2 
4. 7.89 U' F' R L F2 R2 U F' D R' D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 
5. 8.80 B2 U L2 D U L2 U' B2 U L2 U' L F' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L U' F' 
6. (7.76) F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D F L D U B2 R' F R D2 F' 
7. 8.33 D2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 L R2 F2 U2 R B' L2 B' R' D' U' R B2 U' 
8. 9.06 F' D' L2 B D L B' R' U L2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 L' D2 B2 L' 
9. (10.81) D2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B L B2 R' F D' B U F U2 B2 
10. 8.36 D' U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B' L' U' L2 B' F' D L2 D' U' 
11. 9.42 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U L' R2 D L2 D U2 L B R F2 
12. 8.72 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B L2 F R2 F' D F' L F R' F' U R2 D' F


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 8, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Where and how did you find that out?



faz updated the UWR page


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Method: ZZ (*Occasionally ZZ-EOCross, but I'm trying to get away from that* (CFOP is my normal speedsolving method).)


You're faster than I was after a week!

I think doing EOCross _occasionally_, like you said you do, is fine: if it's only a couple of extra moves then it can be useful for lookahead. Just don't force it every time, or even most of the time, since that's when you waste moves.


----------



## nalralz (Aug 8, 2015)

PB average of 5 for using Yau on 4x4! Reduction is still 5-8 seconds faster.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-8
avg of 5: 1:04.36

Time List:
1. 1:04.79 Fw' R2 U2 Uw' D R2 L' Fw Uw L2 D2 U R' U' F2 R2 U F2 D' Fw F2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 L' B Rw D' L' Fw2 L B2 L2 B2 U Fw' F2 U' 
2. 1:04.29 B D' B' D B' U2 B2 R' F R' Rw F2 Uw2 B2 L2 Uw2 F B' D2 Uw B' R2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' D2 R' D' L R' Rw F Fw U2 B L U' D Uw2 
3. (1:05.26) L' U Rw B U2 F D F' Rw2 L U' D' Uw' Rw L2 B' R' D U2 B F Rw L2 F' D' R2 Fw2 Rw' L Fw F' Uw' B2 R' F Fw' R' Fw2 L Rw2 
4. 1:04.00 D2 L2 F L Uw D2 U2 L' U B D' U2 F' U2 B Fw' F' R' Rw2 L2 B' F R2 Uw' F' U' D2 R Rw' Fw R' D' Uw F2 Fw2 D' F' D2 B2 F' 
5. (1:03.85) U Fw U2 R Rw2 B D Rw' L2 U2 L F D' L Fw2 R2 B U2 B Uw2 F2 D2 F2 Uw' F Fw Uw2 R2 L' Uw' F' U' F2 B L2 Uw Fw2 Uw L' F2


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 8, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-8
avg of 5: 55.68

Time List:
1. (57.45) L Dw' Fw2 B2 D' Lw' B' U' Uw2 Bw' Dw' B2 Fw' Uw' F Bw Rw2 D' Bw' Rw2 R Fw2 Bw2 Lw' L2 U L2 Lw Uw' U2 R' Dw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw Dw2 D' L' Rw2 Bw' B' Rw' B Rw Lw Dw' Fw D R2 Lw' Fw Dw2 D' Rw R Uw' B2 L2 U2 
2. (54.08) R2 D2 U' Rw L2 U2 Rw2 Dw B D2 L R2 D' F U2 D L' U' Bw' L F2 Fw2 L F2 Uw Dw Fw2 Dw L' Uw Lw' U2 Dw2 D' Uw' Bw' L2 D Bw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 U Rw' F2 D R' Dw R2 B L' Uw' B2 U R2 B' Fw Dw2 Uw' D' 
3. 56.94 Rw' B2 F Uw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 U' Uw F Bw2 Rw' D Uw' Lw' Uw F2 U Fw2 L' Rw2 B2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw D2 Bw' Rw2 F Dw' R D Dw' Fw B2 Rw2 L Bw2 D2 Bw2 Dw2 L' B' L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' L B' Dw2 R' Dw' R F2 Lw2 D B 
4. 54.82 Lw' Uw' Dw Fw' R Lw Rw' Fw' Bw Uw Fw' Bw D2 Lw' R' D2 Uw Dw' L2 Fw2 F' Lw' B D' Fw2 U L' D2 U2 Bw2 U2 Bw2 B2 L' Rw2 Fw' L2 D' R' Fw' Dw2 Lw D' B2 D2 Uw Bw' Lw F2 Lw Uw Lw' L' D2 U' Dw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D' 
5. 55.30 Dw F2 D' B2 L2 R B2 R L' D Dw L D' B2 Bw2 Lw L' U' Fw2 Bw' L' Lw Uw F Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw Fw U D2 Rw' R2 Lw L' B L Lw' D' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 L' Lw' D F D F Rw' D L2 U Rw2 Fw F2 Dw2 Fw U2 L'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 9, 2015)

Wtf Felipe Rueda Hernandez 47.44 mega average SAR


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 9, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> My girlfriend is my cube


Meh... my MeiYing is male. But I guess my new 4x4 could be.

Also... 5th place on Pyra in a comp with 50 people competing. I used to think everyone was bad at Pyra, but it's just that I'm good at it.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 9, 2015)

1:23.06 5x5 pb single. Kind of happy, but in a way, I got to PLL at 1:15 and got a N-perm that I COMPLETELY screwed up on so it could've been a sub-1:20...


----------



## MM99 (Aug 9, 2015)

11.03 pb ao5!
1. 11.27
2. (16.98) lul
3. 10.14
4. 11.67
5. (8.71) shoulda been pb single but I suk oh well


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 9, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Wut? 5.40 3x3 ao5, 5.87 ao12 and 9.60 oh ao5! By Faz BTW  GJ Feliks!
> 
> EDIT: OH 10.84 ao12 also!



Faz please may you not


----------



## Cale S (Aug 9, 2015)

Spoiler: 3x3 with feet



1:20.86, 1:20.51, 1:14.13, 1:35.51, 1:48.23, 1:16.83, 1:11.11, 1:17.48, 1:09.33, 1:24.48, 2:06.48, 1:23.91, 1:17.05, 1:24.04, 1:17.47, 1:34.73, 1:14.38, 1:32.08, 1:00.21, 1:15.31, 1:16.20, 1:23.49, 1:36.37, 1:24.42, 1:19.20, 1:31.14, 1:07.99, 1:14.34, 1:25.57, 1:29.06, 1:29.21, 1:31.33, 1:19.35, 1:11.90, 1:11.90, 1:35.61, 1:14.88, 1:14.11, 2:27.69, 1:14.60, 1:05.62, 1:23.31, 2:09.66, 1:27.54, 1:34.64, 1:17.37, 1:16.77, 1:10.16, 1:07.97, 1:35.52, 1:13.84, 1:03.75, 1:25.96, 1:38.14, 1:43.19, 1:19.88, 1:34.44, 1:16.69, 1:35.90, 1:32.81, 1:19.42, 1:13.24, 1:34.24, 1:27.83, 1:41.82, 1:13.26, 1:13.42, 1:22.64, 1:12.59, 1:24.34, 1:26.09, 1:06.76, 1:22.86, 1:17.12, 2:32.55, 1:20.61, 1:32.00, 1:18.03, 1:47.95, 1:21.72, 1:40.60, 1:18.16, 1:29.52, 1:43.61, 1:44.51, 1:25.66, 1:41.64, 2:06.85, 1:58.58, 3:00.73, 1:22.28, 1:33.40, 1:29.19, 1:15.01, 1:11.09, 1:27.35, 1:26.37, 1:23.75, 1:25.95, 1:23.49


1:10.66 avg5
1:19.27 avg12
1:20.77 avg25
1:21.68 avg50
1:25.22 avg100

4x4 with feet - 6:14.68

5x5 with feet - 12:43.10


----------



## MM99 (Aug 9, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Wut? 5.40 3x3 ao5, 5.87 ao12 and 9.60 oh ao5! By Faz BTW  GJ Feliks!
> 
> EDIT: OH 10.84 ao12 also!



where did you see this?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 9, 2015)

MM99 said:


> where did you see this?



Probably here: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 9, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wtf Felipe Rueda Hernandez 47.44 mega average SAR



Wtf... 3rd in the World?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 9, 2015)

3:47.183 7x7 PB single, first solve of the day+ first sub4 since 4 days lel


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2015)

15.96 oh ao12, first sub16

gotta get that nr


----------



## lejitcuber (Aug 9, 2015)

Rolled from my first sub 2


Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-9
avg of 12: 1.730

Time List:
1. 1.868 F' U' R F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 
2. 1.288 R F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 U' R 
3. 1.274 U' F' U' R F2 U R F2 U' 
4. 2.152 R' F U R' F' U R2 U2 R' 
5. 1.432 F' R' U2 R U R2 F U' F2 
6. (2.389) U' R2 F R U2 F R' F2 U2 
7. 2.225 F' R U' R U' F' U2 F U 
8. 1.932 U F' U F U2 R' F' U2 F2 
9. 1.152 U2 F U' R' U2 F2 R2 F' R 
10. 2.104 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 F R' U2 
11. 1.873 R U' F R' F' R2 F R U' 
12. (1.130) U2 F' U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 9, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Rolled from my first sub 2
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-9
> ...



N'bad. Stackmat?


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 9, 2015)

PB AVG OF 5 -12.23 AVG of 5! 
working on Cross-F2L transition helps. 
I should really learn full OLL but eh ZBLL is more fun


----------



## United Thought (Aug 9, 2015)

333:

11.34 Mo3 
13.39 Mo10
11.84 Ao5 = 11.96, 11.93, 11.62, (15.53), (10.98)

Not bad for a 5-min sesh.

fun fact: There was only 1 OLL skip in the Ao5.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 9, 2015)

Solved my first 4x4 that I bought at the Atlanta comp yesterday.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 9, 2015)

13.xx Blue Dragon Smart Egg PB single


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 9, 2015)

More sub-20 averages. I wouldn't consider my global average to be sub-20 yet, but I'm getting close!


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 9, 2015)

OH AO100: 14.329, I've been considering ZZ, but I really don't want to grind through being slow again.


----------



## y235 (Aug 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> OH AO100: 14.329, I've been considering ZZ, but I really don't want to grind through being slow again.


ZZ FTW! Also gj

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Aug 9, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Be warned: the Dayan is crap out of the box. It needs a ton of breaking in before it elevates itself above all 2x2s in existence.



Thanks for the advice. I will take it into account and will try not to give up on it too soon.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 10, 2015)

2.875 Skewb AO12, a ton of 1 looked solves. Weird to get 4 straight mid 2s and watch an average get worse.

Edit: 2.947 AO25, pretty cool.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 10, 2015)

11.384 NEW PB!!!1!11!!!1! Reconstruction:

L' D2 U' L' R' U B2 U' L2 F U L' R' B2 F2 R' L' U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L' B'

Inspection: y'
Cross: R D2 R
1st Pair: L U' L' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
2nd Pair: U L U L' U' y' L U' L'
3rd Pair: U' L' U L
4th Pair: R U R' U2' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: AUF-less skip!

alg.cubing.net yayz 4 dis

~4.04 sustained TPS through the solve, which is also a PB!

Edit: ANOTHER PB TODAY! I think I finally broke the 20-second global average barrier! The only problem is...is...I never thought I'd get this far when I set this goal. Now that I'm here, I have no goals set. What's next?


----------



## TMarshall (Aug 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 2.875 Skewb AO12, a ton of 1 looked solves. Weird to get 4 straight mid 2s and watch an average get worse.
> 
> Edit: 2.947 AO25, pretty cool.



Ah jeez, you still practice skewb? I haven't in about a month.

5x5 pb's: 1/5/12/25/100 
1:25.52/1:36.45/1:40.61/1:42.99/1:44.82


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 10, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> Ah jeez, you still practice skewb? I haven't in about a month.



I got a 3.23 AO100 like 3 days ago.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 10, 2015)

today I discovered the secret to being a world class speedcuber: CAFFEINE!!!!! I was doing terribly all day, then I drank 3 teas, and BAM! another sub 9 average of 50. also, I got twelve 7s today in 150 solves. who needs warming up when caffeine is so much faster!


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> today I discovered the secret to being a world class speedcuber: CAFFEINE!!!!! I was doing terribly all day, then I drank 3 teas, and BAM! another sub 9 average of 50. also, I got twelve 7s today in 150 solves. who needs warming up when caffeine is so much faster!


I might just have to try this XD


----------



## TMarshall (Aug 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> today I discovered the secret to being a world class speedcuber: CAFFEINE!!!!! I was doing terribly all day, then I drank 3 teas, and BAM! another sub 9 average of 50. also, I got twelve 7s today in 150 solves. who needs warming up when caffeine is so much faster!



You should add drink fresh to your signature


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 10, 2015)

sub 10 with yellow on bottom, getting closer to x2 y2.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 10, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> I might just have to try this XD



yeah it actually works! recognition, tps, lookahead, everything goes beast mode! (thinking about it, a couple shots of espresso before 3x3 finals would be godly! inb4 WCA anti doping regs)



TMarshall said:


> You should add drink fresh to your signature



lol I might but it would be a little crowded...we'll see 



GuRoux said:


> sub 10 with yellow on bottom, getting closer to x2 y2.



single? ao 5? ao 50000000? i'll assume single. gj! I still sometimes do yellow bottom when its easy, but y is good enough for me I guess.


----------



## qaz (Aug 10, 2015)

woo!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-9
avg of 12: 19.83

Time List:
1. 17.30 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5) 
2. (25.59) (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
3. (15.60) (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, 4)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5) 
4. 21.05 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
5. 21.63 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
6. 17.58 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4)/ 
7. 25.26 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, -2)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
8. 20.15 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
9. 18.18 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -2) 
10. 19.71 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
11. 20.83 (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5) 
12. 16.66 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> single? ao 5? ao 50000000? i'll assume single. gj! I still sometimes do yellow bottom when its easy, but y is good enough for me I guess.



what!? global. and my pb with yellow on bottom is 5.22, which also happens to be my overall pb.

it was this:
5.22 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L' D U2 L' F L' D B' D2 R U2
x' u' M' u F2 [4]
R' r' U' r U r U R U r2 U' r [12]
U' M' U M U' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M [14]
stm: 30
tps: 5.75


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 10, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> what!? global. and my pb with yellow on bottom is 5.22, which also happens to be my overall pb.
> 
> it was this:
> 5.22 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L' D U2 L' F L' D B' D2 R U2
> ...



oh lol ok. I think you can really switch now. go for it!


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 10, 2015)

yeah, i haven't really been focussed on it for a while but i think i will devote 75% of my solves next week to yellow


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 10, 2015)

Got a 1:50.23 5x5 PB single today!! come on sub 1:50.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 10, 2015)

fast ZZ single

1. 9.80 L' F2 B2 D' R2 B L' U2 R' F U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B U2 D2 

and 15.39 zz avg of 33


----------



## JohnnyDJ (Aug 10, 2015)

I finally got my first sub-25 average of 100! I started cubing four months ago, and I'm about ready to get into full OLL. My look-ahead has improved drastically, but always room to get better.

One question: Should I learn my OLL algorithms from (alg.db)http://algdb.net/Set/OLL?


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 10, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> Ah jeez, you still practice skewb? I haven't in about a month.



lol he's vice-national champ


----------



## MM99 (Aug 10, 2015)

Uh new PB ao100? 13.71.... By .01 lol is that even worthy of a post? I guess so

Edit: Just realized I broke my PB ao50 by quite a bit now it's at 13.41 and that's actually worthy of a post lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2015)

15.81 roux single, 23.89 ao12


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 10, 2015)

2x2 PB's:
ao5 3.22
ao12 4.33

3x3 PB's:
ao12 24.73

OH PB's
ao5 1:22.94


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2015)

avg of 12: 8.69

Time List:
1. 8.60 U2 R2 D L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B' U' B L D' R' U' B2 R D2 
2. 7.84 F' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 U' F2 L B' D2 L' B L' R' 
3. 8.57 F D B2 D2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 U B' D2 U2 L' F' R U R' D 
4. 8.69 R D2 F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 U B2 R' U' R2 B' U R2 F2 R B' 
5. 7.41 D' L2 U R F2 D' F2 D F' L U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 
6. 10.08 B' U2 B2 L' U2 L F2 L D2 R D2 B2 F D U B D2 F' R' F' 
7. (10.91) U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 B D2 R B' R' U' L' D F' L2 R' F2 
8. 9.24 U' D B' R' B' D' R' D' U2 F' L2 F B2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 F L' 
9. 8.66 U' F' U R' U2 R2 D' B' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 R' 
10. 9.24 D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 U L B U F' D F' L' B F' 
11. 8.54 L' D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' D' F' U' L2 R2 U L2 B 
12. (6.43) R F L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 D' R' U L2 U' L U R' D'

also 9.28 ao100


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 10, 2015)

3.88 pyra ao12 but way too inconsistent


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

41.15 PB 4x4 Single 

Overall a 4x4 solver's dream. Easy F2C, fairly good cross edges, amazing L4C, speedy and easy to recognise edges, fluid look ahead on F2L and no parity 

Only 0.25 quicker than my previous PB but still


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 10, 2015)

Yesh! 4x4 PB single! 1:35.752. I am nub, I know.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 10, 2015)

(pyraminx)
omg yay
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-10
avg of 5: 2.25
Time List:
(1.49), (3.61), 2.45, 2.59, 1.70
Did this as I was finishing a 3.85 ao1000, and I got a 3.01 ao12... ;_;


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;4SfEQ5xsOxk]http://youtu.be/4SfEQ5xsOxk[/video]
Hey cool, Video for megaminx sar, 47.44


----------



## mrtomas (Aug 10, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.37
worst time: 22.92

current mo3: 19.29 (σ = 3.01)
best mo3: 14.53 (σ = 1.21)

current avg5: 17.01 (σ = 2.55)
best avg5: 14.53 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 18.55 (σ = 1.99)
best avg12: 16.43 (σ = 1.71)

current avg50: 17.71 (σ = 1.65)
best avg50: 17.71 (σ = 1.65)

session avg: 17.71 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 17.73
OH pb averages


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 10, 2015)

OH ao5 pb 1:22.87.... EDIT: and single 59.66! first sub-1 7 seconds faster than previous PB!
E2: ao5 oh pb again 1:18.91 first sub 1:20
E3: ao5 oh pb again 1:16.16


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2015)

So I got this thought. My inspection time is very short, but I still usually manage to see/memorize quite a lot during it. I decided to try 3 cube relays, as they seem like something that I could do well because of that


solves/total: 26/26

single
best: 26.83
worst: 38.91

mean of 3
current: 31.35 (σ = 2.56)
best: 29.26 (σ = 3.57)

avg of 5
current: 31.74 (σ = 2.24)
best: 30.09 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 12
current: 32.51 (σ = 1.91)
best: 32.24 (σ = 2.19)

Average: 32.82 (σ = 1.87)
Mean: 32.86

Time List:
31.46, 33.35, 38.91+, 38.85, 32.21, 35.55, 34.78, 34.86, 27.59, 26.83, 33.36, 31.49, 31.19, 34.13, 29.94, 34.44, 32.65, 35.02, 33.92, 33.70, 30.71, 30.79, 34.53, 29.63, 30.12, 34.30


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 10, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Yesh! 4x4 PB single! 1:35.752. I am nub, I know.


You are not nub. My 4x4 PB single is about 2:2X.XX. I am nub.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

Yay all 4x4 PBs!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-10
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 48.80
worst: 1:30.03

mean of 3
current: 1:16.29 (σ = 12.56)
best: 1:05.11 (σ = 14.14)

avg of 5
current: 1:10.91 (σ = 4.79)
best: 1:10.91 (σ = 4.79)

avg of 12
current: 1:14.81 (σ = 5.48)
best: 1:14.81 (σ = 5.48)

Average: 1:14.81 (σ = 5.48)
Mean: 1:13.91

Time List:
1. 1:25.65 U' R' F' Uw' F2 B' Fw' D' R Rw Uw2 F D' F Rw' Uw D' Rw2 Uw2 U2 D' Rw' L Uw Rw Uw2 R' F2 Rw2 L' U Rw' U R U' Fw2 F L2 Uw2 U 
2. 1:14.54 U2 B D U Rw2 U' Rw2 F' R B2 Fw2 R' Fw2 L R Rw2 F Fw Rw R Fw' Uw L Fw2 Rw2 F Rw F L D' F' R2 D' U2 L' Fw2 L' Fw D2 Uw2 
3. 1:18.09 D2 B Uw D' B2 L' Uw R L2 D Rw Fw F' Uw D2 L' U2 B F2 Fw' Uw D' Fw2 R2 B F2 Rw2 L2 R' B L' B' Uw2 Rw' R2 F D' B2 Fw Uw 
4. 1:18.71 B' L' F U' Rw B F' U2 Rw R2 L2 Uw' D' Rw L2 F2 Uw2 B R' Uw2 U2 D2 F2 U' Rw' B2 D Uw' B' Rw' L Uw' Fw D' Fw Rw Fw2 Rw2 R F 
5. 1:09.44 B' Fw Uw D' Fw R2 Rw B2 L D' B L R' Fw2 D' L' Rw2 Fw' U R L D F2 Uw2 R2 B D Uw2 F U B' F Uw' U2 F' B D2 U2 L F 
6. 1:16.31 Fw2 L' F2 Fw2 R' L' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 U' L2 U' Rw' R' D Uw F2 R2 F' L2 D' Uw R' U Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw F2 Uw B' Rw' Uw2 R L' U2 L' D' R' 
7. 1:12.65 Uw' Fw U' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw R' Fw B2 F' Uw L2 Uw2 R2 F' B D' Rw' R Fw2 Uw D' U2 R' Fw Rw Fw2 F' D F2 R2 B D F Rw2 L' F' Fw' Rw 
8. 1:13.89 B2 D L F U2 L' F2 L' F2 D Rw' D2 B2 F Rw' Uw2 R' D2 R' B U2 R' B' Rw2 L Fw' U2 L B' Rw2 Uw R2 F' Fw Rw Uw Rw2 Uw R2 F' 
9. 48.80[PB] F' D2 F2 R2 Uw R Uw' Rw' B' Uw U' R2 Rw' F2 Uw' Fw2 B2 F2 Uw U' F' L F' Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 F' L Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw R' L' Fw2 R B' D2 F' 
10. 1:30.03 U' F2 L' Rw' U2 D2 B Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 F Fw U' L F2 R Rw' Fw D2 U B2 Rw2 D F2 Rw2 Uw R2 B2 Uw2 Fw' L' Fw' U' Rw' Uw Rw2 U L' D 
11. 1:13.45+ D Rw' D2 R B2 Uw2 Rw2 L' F2 Fw2 Rw D2 R' U Uw R2 D Fw2 B2 D Uw2 L Uw B' D2 R U2 F L R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F B' R' F2 B Rw' R2 
12. 1:05.39 U' R Uw2 R U2 D' L Uw2 R' Fw' D F L R2 U' F' U2 B' Rw B2 L2 B' Rw' R B D2 F U B2 Fw D2 R2 F' D2 U' Rw D L Fw2 U



Spoiler



YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS 
YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS 
YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS 
YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS 
YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS YUS


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 10, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> You are not nub. My 4x4 PB single is about 2:2X.XX. I am nub.



#nubclub

Also, SQ1 PB single of 31.135!


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Aug 10, 2015)

3x3 

Average of 5: 9.46
1. 9.93 L' F' U R B' R2 F' L' B' D2 L2 D R2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D 
2. 9.11 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 D' R2 B' L D' F R B' U2 B' 
3. (8.51) B R' L2 B' U B U' B' L D2 F2 L2 F B D2 R2 F D2 B U2 
4. 9.35 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L' U2 F' L' D2 B F' R D' F' 
5. (11.59) F U2 B D2 R2 F D2 B F2 L2 U' L' F2 R' D F' R2 B D2 R'


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 10, 2015)

RyanMCLNY said:


> 3x3
> 
> Average of 5: 9.46
> 1. 9.93 L' F' U R B' R2 F' L' B' D2 L2 D R2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D
> ...



Whoa, wut?
That's scary O_O


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Whoa, wut?
> That's scary O_O



Why's that scary? 
Also, I am really close to a 7x7 avg100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2015)

Roux: 
24.81 ao50 yay sub25
22.13 ao5
22.97 ao12

NotbadIguess (for me)


----------



## MM99 (Aug 10, 2015)

12.47 ao12 didnt even really feel like it was that fast hopefully thats a good sign?


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 11, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yay all 4x4 PBs!
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-10
> solves/total: 12/12
> 
> ...



Wow, where'd the single come from? That's crazy!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 11, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> fast ZZ single
> 
> 1. 9.80 L' F2 B2 D' R2 B L' U2 R' F U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B U2 D2
> 
> and 15.39 zz avg of 33



Real ZZ? or like EOcross thing?


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Why's that scary?
> Also, I am really close to a 7x7 avg100



Because I recognize him. I didn't know he was capable of that .__.
So many people getting fast these days...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 11, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Real ZZ? or like EOcross thing?



real zz, no point in eocross, lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wow, where'd the single come from? That's crazy!



dunno sometimes I get like 2 of my yau edges (F3E) or the final one that you insert after, solved without doing anything, I finish the centers+cross in 20 seconds, then I'm like hype and I go really fast, get lucky, no stupid OLL parity (the 48 did actually have PLL parity) and boom fast solve 

I have 2 sub 1s and they are both also sub 50 wat


----------



## MM99 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wut 7.17 single silly LL skips taking 1.5 seconds off of my PB


----------



## ottozing (Aug 11, 2015)

6.138 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L' D L' B' R D F2 D2 F U' 

x2 y'
D R2' D2 R U
y R U R' U L'
y R U' R' U R U' R'
U y R' U R U2' R' U R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

9.12 ETPS. The solve before it was a 6.4x and the avg5 ended up being 7.3x


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 11, 2015)

Roux
19.11 ao5
19.82 ao12
15.xy single


----------



## mafergut (Aug 11, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> 11.384 NEW PB!! [...] Edit: ANOTHER PB TODAY! I think I finally broke the 20-second global average barrier! The only problem is...is...I never thought I'd get this far when I set this goal. Now that I'm here, I have no goals set. What's next?



Next thing is jealousy from me, as I am still struggling with global sub-20 and because now your PB beats mine by almost a second.

More seriously, next would be to sit comfortably in the 15-20 zone, with a high % of sub-20 solves (like > 75%). Once you're there you can start thinking about what you need to improve, either TPS, new alg sets... and start preparing for the sub-15 attack  Not that you have to do it in that order, though!



IAmAPerson said:


> You are not nub. My 4x4 PB single is about 2:2X.XX. I am nub.



You are not nub, then, as my 4x4 PB single is like 2:55.xx. So, I should be the president of that #nubclub


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 11, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-11
avg of 5: 22.65

Time List:
1. 21.87 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' D2 F' U2 L' B D2 R2 D F 
2. (32.35) D2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R B2 R F2 L U' R F D' U 
3. (21.60) D R2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 L' B' F2 D' U2 L F U L R2 
4. 22.69 U' D F2 U F' L2 F2 B' U D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 
5. 23.40 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 B D' R F' U F2 L2 R2 F' R
3x3 ao5 PB. Broke it yesterday, didn't even realized LOL

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-11
avg of 12: 23.45

Time List:
1. 21.21 F D' F U L D L B2 U' F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 
2. (20.82) B' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 U L B' D L U' R' D2 L R2 
3. 23.53 U D R' B' U2 F' R2 L' D' L2 D R2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 R 
4. 24.59 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D' F' U F' L' R2 B' U2 F' 
5. 23.54 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B F' R2 F2 L' U L' U F L B' D2 U 
6. 22.81 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' B F D B' U F2 U2 R' U2 F 
7. 24.97 R' D' F2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L U' F2 R D F' D' B' U' R2 
8. 24.04 L' D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B L B L2 B L2 R F2 R' 
9. 22.04 D' F2 R2 B' R U' L' F B2 L2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F' D' 
10. 24.74 D2 B' R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 B R' D2 U R2 D2 F' D F' L' D2 
11. 23.00 R2 F' L2 B L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 L B' F2 D B L' B D2 F' 
12. (29.54) B2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B D' L' U' F' U2 F' L' R D

PB ao12 too!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 11, 2015)

3.52 official skewb average: (4.12), 2.79, 4.03, 3.79, (2.49)
Finally top3 in Poland ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) Scrambles weren't great except second one which I failed (4 moves into U perm). Last one was 3 moves and sledge + Z perm case
I'm really happy that I beat current world record holder 3 times in a row 

Also 1:07.02 5x5 official average pb, really good for me  + 2:20 6x6 average, but I hope to improve it soon.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2015)

(32.26) L2 D2 F2 u' R' f2 R' B U f r' u2 F' U r2 F2 B' u F L R F2 B' R' F2 r2 U L' R2 f B' L' u' D2 r' u F f D' L'

PB 

Edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-11
avg of 12: 42.12

Time List:
1. 42.74 L2 U' F' B D f2 u' F2 u f2 B D2 u' f' F u' F U L' r f2 u2 f' U' D B' F' u D' f' B2 D' f L' R u2 B2 u L D' 
2. (32.26) L2 D2 F2 u' R' f2 R' B U f r' u2 F' U r2 F2 B' u F L R F2 B' R' F2 r2 U L' R2 f B' L' u' D2 r' u F f D' L' 
3. 42.31 u B U R' u F2 r f' B U' B2 F' r2 R' D' r2 f' U' R2 r f B u2 F2 u2 D r2 F' D F B2 L r2 R2 U' B' f L u2 r 
4. 39.20 D2 f L' r2 f B' r' R' u f r2 U F' U2 L D2 u' f2 r2 u R U L2 r U L' F L' f2 D' L' R' D R r' U r F2 R' F 
5. 43.85 D2 U R u2 U2 D' B' R f2 R2 u' F R' F2 U2 D2 R B' D R2 L r2 u R r F L B2 r2 U L2 F r2 U' F D B L2 r2 D 
6. (54.36) U' R' u' B U2 D u B2 f' r' L D U B' L' D F2 U' R' L r' D U' f' B2 F u R' D U u' r' R u2 R2 U' f' R2 U2 r2 
7. 45.12 D2 u2 R2 r2 F' D2 R2 D2 u' U2 L' U r' f U r2 F D' u2 F u2 D R2 r2 F r D' U B r2 R u2 F f2 R B2 f2 r' F' r' 
8. 42.32 D f u' f2 F D U' F2 B2 L' u' B2 D L2 U2 L r2 D f u' U' R' f' D' R' u2 F2 U2 D2 r f' r' u2 D' R' D2 U' f2 U u 
9. 43.99 B' f' D' U r2 f D' r u B' R2 L F D U' u' B U' r2 D f' D f' r L2 U L2 F2 R u r' B D U' R2 U' D' L2 B2 R2 
10. 40.95 L u2 U2 R r' L' f r2 R2 F2 f u2 B' R f2 R' u2 U B R F2 U2 u D' F D L' F' L D2 F2 L R' F2 r D2 B U u' L 
11. 46.21 u2 R2 r B' f2 D L' r u' B' f F' D' f D' L2 F R' u' U' F' B2 R' B2 r' R2 D F' L B' u' D' f' F2 L2 u' B2 L F u2 
12. 34.46 f' R2 r2 U L' u U2 L2 r' f2 u B2 U F' R' D2 L2 u' f2 F2 r2 u' L u2 F R2 r' B L D2 L D L f2 B' u r' R2 u' U2

Counting 34.46 gj


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 11, 2015)

2H LL ao50 4.03 oh god so slow


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-11
avg of 50: 4.03

Time List:
1. 2.89 L' U2 F2 R B2 R B2 R2 B D' L' D L2 B' L' F2 
2. 3.58 R2 B2 L' B2 R' B L2 U L' U2 B' U' R' U 
3. 3.86 U' R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L R' B U2 B' L' R' 
4. 4.56 B L' B L' F2 D R' D R D2 F2 L2 B2 
5. 3.58 U2 F' U2 B' L F' L' U R2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 B' 
6. 4.34 D B2 U L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U L R F' U2 R2 F' L' R' 
7. 4.15 L' B L B U2 L' B L B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 U 
8. 4.37 L' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B L' B U' R' U R B2 U 
9. 4.33 B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B F R F' R B U' 
10. 5.14 U' F R2 B' D B' D F L' F' D2 B2 R2 F' 
11. 4.82 U' R' U' F' U' F R' L D' F2 D R2 L' 
12. 3.75 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R B' R' F D2 L' F L' 
13. 3.39 L' U2 R U2 R' U' B' R U' R' B U' L 
14. 3.34 U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' F' R F L' F2 U' R U' R' 
15. 3.77 F U' B' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' B 
16. (5.86) F L F2 L' F R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 D' 
17. 3.76 L' R B2 R' U' B' U B2 L U B U' B' 
18. 4.17 D' U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 R' D L2 D' R B2 R2 
19. (6.63) L' B U B' L B U F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 R U2 B' 
20. (2.80) L' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B' D B' R2 D2 L R2 
21. 3.38 U F B' R B R' F' U2 R' U2 R 
22. 4.89 F' B L2 D F2 U2 F D' F2 U2 B L2 B2 
23. 3.79 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B L B' U2 B' L' B' L2 
24. 3.50 U' R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U R 
25. 3.94 U F' L' U' L U F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' 
26. 4.34 L' B L2 B R2 B' D2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B U L 
27. 3.11 B' U' B U R L2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 R' 
28. 3.96 U' B L F2 U2 F2 L' F' L2 D2 F B2 D2 B L2 
29. 5.41 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U F2 U B F' R B F U' F2 R2 
30. 5.38 L' U' B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 L' B L B2 U2 B L 
31. 3.38 U' F U' F2 D' B L' B' D F2 U F' 
32. 3.43 L D R' D' L D R F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 
33. 4.43 L' B2 R B R' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B' L' 
34. 4.25 B' U F U' B U F' R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R 
35. 3.31 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R B U B' U' R' F2 L2 F2 
36. 4.79 F U R2 D R D' R2 U' R' F2 U F 
37. 3.76 U F' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R B2 L2 F' D2 L2 B2 
38. 3.90 R U2 F' L2 B D' B2 D B L2 F U' R' 
39. 5.08 B' U' B U' L F2 U2 F' L' B L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B 
40. 3.06 U2 L' R' U2 R B' U2 B U R' U' R U' L 
41. 4.58 U' L U L2 B' U' B L2 U' L2 U2 L 
42. 4.27 U F' L' U' L U L' B L' B' L2 F 
43. (1.46) B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U' 
44. 3.66 R B2 D B D' B2 U B' R2 U R2 U2 R' 
45. (2.77) L' F R2 B2 R' B R B R2 F' L U 
46. 4.24 B2 R2 B' U L U' L B R2 B' L2 B' U2 
47. 3.05 F B R U2 R' F B' L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U' 
48. (6.00) U2 R' F' U' F U' R L F R2 F R2 F2 L' 
49. 3.86 U' R B L' B R' B2 L2 U2 F R2 F R2 F2 L' 
50. 4.79 L' B' U2 B2 L' B' L B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' L



OH LL ao50 7.8


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-11
solves/total: 60/61

single
best: 2.71
worst: 13.78

mean of 3
current: 9.31 (σ = 1.79)
best: 5.77 (σ = 1.61)

avg of 5
current: 7.86 (σ = 0.78)
best: 6.08 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 12
current: 8.35 (σ = 1.39)
best: 7.18 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 50
current: 7.89 (σ = 1.40)
best: 7.80 (σ = 1.30)

Average: 8.09 (σ = 1.42)
Mean: 8.09

Time List:
1. 6.57 U' R U R' U R' F' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 R' 
2. 13.09 R B' R2 B U2 R2 F R' U R' U' F2 U2 F R 
3. 9.62 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U' 
4. 8.11 U' L F R U R' U F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U L' 
5. 7.82 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F L' U' L U F R2 
6. 11.63 L' B' U' B U R' L F R F' U2 F' U2 F 
7. 9.95 F R2 B R2 B2 D' R' D B2 F' U R B' R' 
8. 8.15 B' R2 F2 L F' R F L' F2 R B 
9. 9.50 F R2 D' R D R F L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U 
10. 8.59 L B L2 U' L2 U L2 U B D2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 
11. 7.08 R2 F2 R U2 F2 L F2 L' U2 D' F' D2 R' D' R2 F' 
12. 7.56 U' L F2 R2 F L' F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' 
13. 9.15 F U2 R B U2 B' R' U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 
14. 5.97 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' L' D B D' R' B L U2 R' 
15. 4.07 U F R B' R B' D2 R U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R F' 
16. 7.28 F2 D R2 B2 D' F' D B' U2 B' D' F' 
17. 11.07 B' U2 R' U F' U F R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' B 
18. 5.00 R' F2 L' R U' L U B' R' F2 R B 
19. 7.10 U L2 D' B2 D L R' U2 F' U2 F U2 L R 
20. 9.02 L2 B2 R2 D2 R F' R' D2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L2 
21. 7.56 F R2 U R2 U' R F R2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R2 F2 
22. 7.31 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B' U' B' R' U F' U2 F 
23. 6.02 B' R U R U B L U' L2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 
24. DNF(10.83) F B2 D R2 D' F' R B U R2 U R B 
25. 8.24 B' R B R' U2 B2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 R' 
26. 7.13 U R B' R' F R2 B D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U F 
27. 9.44 F' L' U L F R U F' U2 F R2 B' R2 B R' 
28. 6.55 B L U L U' D2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 D R2 D L2 U2 
29. 9.64 R2 F2 L2 R D2 R' B D2 L2 F' D R D' F' R 
30. 8.23 L' D' B' R2 D2 L' F2 D F D R2 D L2 U2 
31. 12.62 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 D' B L2 F R' F' L2 B D2 L2 
32. 8.46 L F2 R2 D L2 F2 R' U L U2 R' U2 L B2 L' 
33. 7.56 F' L' U' L U2 L F' D' L U' L2 D L2 U L2 F2 
34. 7.95 B U L' U' B D F2 D F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 
35. 2.71 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 
36. 13.78 R2 L' B L F2 L2 D2 L B' L F2 R2 
37. 6.00 B2 U2 R B2 R' U2 L U L2 U' B' U L U' B' U 
38. 8.28 R U R' U F' L F2 R' F L' F2 R 
39. 5.79 L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 L' F U F' U' L' 
40. 6.57 F U R' U' B U2 F' B' U L' U2 L F2 R2 F2 
41. 7.26 B F R2 B L F' U2 F L' B2 R F' U' 
42. 5.70 L' R2 D2 F' R2 B R2 F L2 R U L' U' R2 B2 R' 
43. 8.26 L U L' U R B R2 F R' F' R2 U2 B2 U2 B 
44. 8.70 F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 F L' F L' F2 U2 F' U2 F' 
45. 7.58 U' R U B U B2 L2 F R2 D2 F' L2 B R 
46. 8.48+ B' L' B2 L B' L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 D 
47. 8.34 F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 B' U B U F' L F U' 
48. 7.75 R2 B' F2 L2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 R' B D2 F' R2 
49. 6.21 R' U' F D' F2 U F' L2 U L2 U' F2 D R 
50. 9.90 F' U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B L B U2 B2 L F 
51. 11.48 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 F L' U' F U' F' L' B' 
52. 7.86 U2 L U2 L' U' L F' U' L' U L F L' 
53. 7.03 U B L2 F2 L B' L2 U2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L' 
54. 7.03 F U2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 L B' F' U' F2 U' B F2 
55. 7.97 F' L2 B2 D' B' D B' L2 F U 
56. 8.73 B L2 F2 D2 F D L' D F L2 B' U' L 
57. 6.26 F2 L2 B2 F L2 B U2 F U' B2 U' B2 U2 B U' 
58. 7.00 R U R' U' B' R2 U' R U F R2 F' B 
59. 8.51 B U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L B U' L' U' L U' 
60. 8.07 F2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B L B2 D2 F2 R B U 
61. 11.36 U2 R B2 L2 D2 R F R' D' L D' L B2 R'


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 2H LL ao50 4.03 oh god so slow
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



With inspection or without?


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 11, 2015)

1:06.14 4x4 PB single with Meyer on cam!

EO skip and no parity lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 11, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> With inspection or without?



Without inspection...

And finally: 4:20 7x7 ao100, might roll some of the first solves in the future because it's not sub my official mean bj


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 11, 2015)

lol skewb
stats: (hide)
number of times: 75/75
best time: 2.52
worst time: 10.43

current avg5: 6.93 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 4.30 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 6.46 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 5.05 (σ = 1.00)

current avg50: 6.10 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 5.60 (σ = 0.90)

session avg: 5.85 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 5.88


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 11, 2015)

lol roux: pb single and ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-11
avg of 5: 17.35

Time List:
1. (22.34) D' F B' L' D' L' D2 L F R2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 R' 
2. 20.18 D2 B R' U L2 U' F2 L' F D R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D F2 
3. (13.69) L2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 D F D' F2 D' R' U F' R 
4. 14.26 L' D2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 D' L2 U R' F' D F2 R 
5. 17.59 F2 D' B R L2 B U2 R' D' R F2 L' F2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U2

15.18 mo3 too


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 11, 2015)

2X2 Fewest moves PB mo3

14 22 16
Mean: 17.33


----------



## Myachii (Aug 11, 2015)

WTAF JUST HAPPENED

8.29 PB Single

INCREDIBLY lucky solve, still full-step though. Shook a bit on the PLL.

FRUF OLL (for those who don't know, its the 6 move T shape OLL)
Ja PLL

*Chris Morris - Unofficial 8.29 Rubik's Cube Speedsolve*

Scramble - U' L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U L D R U' B2 R' D2 F

z2 //inspection
U' D R' D //cross + 1st pair save
U y' L' U' L //1st pair
R U R' U' R U R' U R' U R //2nd pair
y' R' U R U L' U' L //3rd pair
R' U' R //4th pair
F R U R' U' F' //OLL
y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 //PLL

Moves - 46
TPS - 46 / 8.29 = 5.548 (wow that's bad)

Incredibly happy with this result. Never expected to be the 8.35 this soon.


----------



## conn9 (Aug 11, 2015)

Equalled my PB! 8.72 again. My second sub-9, this time with a PLL skip no AUF. Scramble was D' F2 R F B' U' B' R2 L' D' B' D2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2, but I can't quite work out what I did. Finished with sune though


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

first solve of the day:
7.63 B' D2 L U B2 D' F' L B2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U' D2


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> first solve of the day:
> 7.63 B' D2 L U B2 D' F' L B2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U' D2



9.08, second block is pretty awesome too but lookahead was bad and there were pauses.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> 9.08, second block is pretty awesome too but lookahead was bad and there were pauses.



i couldnt reconstruct. i got fruf cmll and green-orange pair skip.


----------



## qaz (Aug 11, 2015)

2-5 make 17.01 ao5. 4th sub-20 ao12. my square-1 is still super annoying - it pops a lot and one of the caps falls off basically every other solve. i bought a calvin's one but it sucks even more...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-11
avg of 12: 19.77

Time List:
1. 18.10 (4, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
2. 16.38 (4, 3)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, -2) 
3. 21.30 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -4) 
4. 16.56 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-5, -2)/ 
5. 17.13 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -3) 
6. 17.34 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5) 
7. 21.35 (3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3) 
8. 23.04 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/ 
9. (24.95) (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
10. 24.10 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -5)/ 
11. 22.37 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5) 
12. (15.37) (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 11, 2015)

Skewb PBs:
2.107 AO5
2.698 AO12

3.957, 2.110,2.734, 2.150, 4.378,* 1.730, 1,718, 2.868, 1.723, 3.21*, 2.515 = 2.698


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 12, 2015)

Myachii said:


> ...*y* R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L *U2* //PLL



Very nice time. But please don't do this again


----------



## MM99 (Aug 12, 2015)

PB ao50 and 100 the ao100 was a 13.45 my old one was 13.71 but I felt that it was really bad and I should have beaten it a while ago also my pb ao50 before this session was 13.41 now its 13.27 so decent improvement today I guess


----------



## pkvk9122 (Aug 12, 2015)

FINALLY BROKE SUB 10 avg of 5!!!!

1. 9.69
2. 10.67
3. 9.53
4. 10.9
5. 8.84

avg of 5: 9.96!!!!! WOOT
Took me like 6 months to get from sub12 to sub 10 avg of 5


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yayyyy!

Also:
9.996 YTUWR TeamBLD Single

Blegh. Considering we got an 8.76 average of 5 today, this isn't that great, but at least sub-10. We got an 8.51 on cam, but then the stupid YouTube camera did a malfunction thing where it said it disconnected then the continue to upload button went away and... ughhhhh it sucked. We lost it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 12, 2015)

OH
9.780 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' R' B2 F U2 R L2 D2 B2 F' D

Can't reconstruct, it was a back antisune skip.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 12, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Yayyyy!



I wonder how Kevin + Feliks would do in the Guildford Challenge. They're sooo much faster than anyone else at big cubes, and Feliks has a pretty good grasp on all the non-cubic puzzles as well. I guess the only drawback is neither one of them can do feet...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 12, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOp0BGBQ1DA
> 
> Yayyyy!
> 
> ...


Very nice! What was former UWR?


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> lol skewb
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 75/75
> best time: 2.52
> ...



gj, looks like you're faster than me now


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 12, 2015)

Um what just happened

Average of 5/5: 9.525
Standard deviation: 0.735
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 7.440
Worst time: 12.039

9.308, (7.440), 10.514, (12.039), 8.754 = 9.525 ave5

1. 9.308 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' F R' B2 F' D' B R B'
2. (7.440) F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B R D' L2 F' L2 D' F L
3. 10.514 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L F R' U2 B2 D L2 B R' B U2
4. (12.039) D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' F' L B2 F' U2 F' L R
5. 8.754 B' R B2 U L F' R' B' R' L2 F R2 B2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F L2


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 12, 2015)

So many 4x4 PB's!
Single, mo3, ao5 and ao12.


Spoiler: Single



(1:24.26) B2 Rw' F' Uw' U2 B Fw2 R Uw2 L2 R2 Rw' B' L' U L B2 L D Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw U' Rw' B' Fw' Uw' U' Rw' Uw D L D'





Spoiler: mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-12
mean of 3: 1:49.28

Time List:
1. 2:02.44 F' Fw' B2 Rw2 F' R' U D' L Rw2 Fw' U' R' Fw2 L' U L2 F' Rw Fw' U Rw D F R2 Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 Fw U F Uw2 Fw' F R' Fw' U2 B' D' 
2. 1:24.26 B2 Rw' F' Uw' U2 B Fw2 R Uw2 L2 R2 Rw' B' L' U L B2 L D Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw U' Rw' B' Fw' Uw' U' Rw' Uw D L D' 
3. 2:01.14 Rw R' L' Fw2 L' B2 U L2 U' D' Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw' R' Rw' B2 Fw' F' R2 Fw' Uw L' Fw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw L' Rw' F U R2 F Uw B2





Spoiler: ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-12
avg of 5: 1:54.51

Time List:
1. 1:55.71 U2 B2 D2 L Rw' D Uw Fw B R Fw Uw U2 Rw L Uw' B Fw' D2 L' F' L Fw2 U R2 F2 B U F2 Rw2 B' Rw U' F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw B2 U' 
2. (2:06.76) U2 Fw2 F' U B' L2 Uw' Fw' L' B2 Rw Uw' F2 L Uw2 Rw Fw' D' R' Fw Rw2 F' Fw' B2 U' D B2 D Rw' F2 Uw' R2 Rw B L Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 L2 
3. 1:53.03 R2 Rw U2 L2 D' B2 Rw2 L F' B2 Uw D R' Uw2 F' R U' D Fw Uw L2 Fw2 L' U2 F2 R' Rw' U R F' B' R' B' D F D' F' R' Rw Uw 
4. (1:50.08) D2 L B F' Uw' B D2 L U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw R Fw' U Fw D L2 Uw2 B' Uw' D' Rw' B2 U Fw' Rw D Rw' D L' B F D Uw R L2 Uw2 D' B' 
5. 1:54.80 F L' R2 Rw2 B' R2 Rw2 B D Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw' B' Uw Fw' B2 F' L R' D2 Uw R L' Fw' L R2 Fw2 R Uw2 B' D' U' Fw2 R2 B U Fw' R Rw'





Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-12
avg of 50: 2:06.33

Time List:
1. 1:51.63 B U R' F D' L2 D Rw Fw' Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw R D2 B' U2 D' Rw D R2 Uw' D2 Rw2 U2 Uw' Rw' D Uw Rw R2 D2 F2 R' B' Uw2 B Uw Fw2 D2 
2. 2:30.06 B D Rw D2 Rw2 L' Fw2 B D2 L' Uw F2 Rw L' F' U' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' U2 Rw' Fw Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 B' L2 Rw' Fw' U2 D R2 D R' F U' D F2 
3. 2:17.61 L F' L2 R2 U L' U' Rw R' U2 D2 B' Rw U' L2 F Rw2 L2 B' D' R2 F Rw' D2 Fw U2 Uw2 L2 Fw' D Uw2 F' Rw D F Rw' Fw' L2 R2 Uw 
4. 2:14.12 Fw2 D' R2 F' D F Uw R Rw2 B D' Rw Fw R F' R2 Fw' Rw2 R2 L F2 B2 Fw' R L2 Fw' U2 Rw R Uw2 L' U' D2 L2 U R' B F' Uw' Fw' 
5. 2:15.25 Uw U2 F2 B2 U Rw2 Uw2 R D' Uw2 F Uw D2 U' Fw R' D' B2 F D' B2 D Uw2 U' F' Fw' R' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw Fw Uw' D R2 Uw2 L2 F' B' 
6. 2:04.29 Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' U' Uw' B' L2 Rw' Fw' F2 L R2 Uw2 R B2 Fw' L2 B R' D' Uw F' Uw' F Fw R2 F2 Uw2 L2 Fw' R' U2 F Rw2 U' D2 R' 
7. 2:20.99 Fw' D F' B' Rw L' U' Uw Rw Fw' L' B Fw2 F2 L F2 D' Fw B2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F L' Fw U Uw L2 Uw Rw' R' Fw U' Uw2 Rw 
8. 1:59.08 L2 Rw2 Uw2 B D' Fw2 B2 R2 Uw L' B2 R' U' Rw' U' F B Rw F' U2 D2 R U2 Uw R2 L F2 R F' U2 D' B' D L U' L' D2 Uw' Fw' F' 
9. 2:08.04 L D' U' Fw' Uw' B' F2 Fw2 Uw L' R2 B' R' B' Uw F' Rw D' B' R' Uw L D2 L' Rw U' R' D F2 U2 R' D' Rw' F' Fw' L2 Rw' F R Rw' 
10. 2:03.65 R B' L U L2 U2 Rw' F' B Fw D R2 L2 Uw Fw2 L D' Fw L2 U' L2 B2 Uw2 F' Rw' F Uw' U2 R2 Fw' B2 D2 Uw Fw2 R' Rw L2 F B U' 
11. 2:14.98 F B Rw D B U' F' D B2 L' B L' Uw R' Rw' Uw' Rw U2 B2 U B U Fw2 U2 L' U' D2 Fw' Uw F2 D B' Uw' U' R B Uw' U2 Rw F 
12. 2:14.10 Fw' F L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' F2 Uw L' F D2 U' B' U2 Rw' L' U' B' D2 Fw Rw' Fw Uw' L B U' F' U2 B' Uw L F2 U' D Rw' U2 B' Uw2 
13. 2:07.31 U2 Fw' B2 L' U' D' Fw Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw U Rw' L' D2 Rw Fw2 F Rw U F2 B R D Fw' Rw2 F' U' R' F' U' Rw' Fw D2 B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U Rw2 
14. (1:46.79) U' L2 Rw B' Rw2 L' U R' Uw F Fw' D2 F2 R2 Uw2 Rw' U' D2 R Rw2 L2 B2 F2 U2 Uw2 B' F Rw2 D U' Fw U' F Uw2 R' B Fw Uw Rw2 D2 
15. (1:45.22) Fw B Uw2 Rw' Uw2 B U2 Fw Uw2 L' Rw2 B' F U2 R D Uw' F Fw' U F2 B2 D B2 Rw2 Fw' R' F Rw' L2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw' L U Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw2 
16. 2:29.20 B2 R' B2 R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw Uw' D F2 Uw2 R2 B Uw2 Fw' L' U' L' R' F2 B Uw U2 Fw2 B U2 B' R' Fw2 L2 R2 Uw2 U' L' R2 F R' L' U2 
17. 2:27.42 Fw2 Rw' L2 Fw D2 B' D2 R Rw' B2 Uw F Uw2 U L D2 Rw' Fw' B' Uw R' U B2 R2 L Fw2 D Fw' L Fw' R B2 F' L' Uw L' F2 U L R 
18. 2:09.91 Fw L R2 Fw2 F2 Rw D' U F2 R2 L' U Rw2 F Rw2 D2 L2 D2 R Fw' U2 Fw' U' Rw2 B' Uw Rw F' U2 D B R' B L' Uw U2 R2 B2 L' U 
19. 2:02.70 F2 Uw2 L' B2 F' Uw2 U2 L2 D L' Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 U Rw2 B2 Rw L2 U' Uw Rw B F R' F L Fw R F2 Fw D2 Rw B Fw2 L' F2 U' D' Fw 
20. (DNF(1:37.07)) F' U Rw' B Rw2 Uw L2 U2 B2 L F Rw2 Fw2 R L' Rw' B' F Uw Fw2 Uw2 R Uw2 B' R' L B2 D2 L2 Fw U2 L' U' D2 L2 D' U' F2 B2 Rw 
21. (2:32.00) B' U' B' U' F Rw L2 F' Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw R2 D L' B2 L U2 L2 B R2 D' Fw Rw2 F L2 U Rw F' D' Fw2 R2 Fw F D' F Fw' Uw2 D' L 
22. 2:20.44 D2 Rw2 Fw D2 B2 F' L Rw D' Uw' L2 Rw' R D' F' B U' L2 B2 L' Rw R2 D' Rw Uw' U' Fw2 Rw' F' Rw2 F' R' F2 L2 Fw' L Uw D L2 Fw' 
23. 2:02.06 Rw2 L' F2 B' U2 Uw' B' D F Rw' R' U2 Fw D B L2 Uw2 B D Fw' Uw2 D R' D' Rw D' F L Uw Fw' U2 Uw' Rw F' D2 B' F2 Uw' D2 F2 
24. 1:50.52 Uw2 R2 Uw' B2 R2 Rw B' Fw2 D' B' D' B2 Fw' R2 F Uw Rw2 B2 D2 Rw' L D' Fw L' F R' L' Rw2 D' Uw F' R Rw' F' B' Rw Fw' B2 Rw' D' 
25. 2:22.96 Fw' F2 B2 Rw U2 Rw2 L2 R F' Fw B2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 U F' Uw2 L Uw2 R' L Rw B U' D2 L' Fw2 Rw' F2 B2 U' Uw' Rw' R U2 Rw' L2 Fw' R U' 
26. 2:03.52 B' F Fw2 Rw' B' D Fw2 Uw R' Rw2 F L2 R' B2 R Fw' B' U2 Fw U2 D' Fw' D2 F2 U Fw2 Rw2 U D' L2 R' F B U' D Rw2 D2 L2 B F2 
27. 2:12.32 B Fw' U' B' Rw2 L2 R2 Fw2 R F D L2 Fw' L R Fw D' B U' Rw' D' L R Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw' U' B' F2 U2 D2 R' L' Fw R2 L2 Rw Uw2 B2 
28. 1:51.84 D' Fw' F U' B Rw L2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B Rw2 R2 U2 Uw2 Rw F Rw L2 F' Rw' R' F' U L B' Rw' B' U D F B' Uw2 U' D' Fw R' Fw' U D 
29. 1:53.61 D' Uw' B Fw' D2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw R2 Uw F2 L2 Fw B' Uw' Rw2 Fw Uw' L Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 R L' F' L Uw' L' D R' L2 F Fw Uw F' Fw' L 
30. 1:58.50 Fw Uw2 B' Uw' U L' Rw2 F' Fw2 U' D F Rw' R' L' D' Fw' B D Uw2 Rw Uw D2 R' Fw2 D' B' L' Fw' D F Fw' Uw2 U Rw B' L2 D2 Uw2 F2 
31. 2:10.36 F2 D F' U L' Rw F2 Fw R' B' U' F' L Uw' F' D' L D R2 U Uw' L D2 Fw2 U L' U Uw2 Rw' U' Rw L Uw D2 L F' Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' 
32. 2:03.92 B Rw2 B' U R D L' U' D2 Rw D U B' R2 D' R2 Fw2 D2 F' Uw D U R Rw L' B' Uw' D B D B' R F' U2 Uw2 Rw R Uw' R2 F2 
33. 2:07.33 Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 F2 Fw' U2 F' B2 Fw Rw' Fw' Rw Uw' L2 F' R F2 Rw Uw R Uw' B R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw D F2 U' L Rw' D' R D Rw2 Uw R2 B' 
34. 2:01.69 Rw2 B' Uw R2 L2 Fw2 B2 F2 Uw' F' R2 B' Fw' U' Uw F' U2 B2 R2 F R2 Fw F2 L U2 B2 R' L2 D L2 Fw Uw B' Fw U' Fw' B2 D' U' Fw2 
35. 2:10.75 D2 Uw F2 D' Uw2 F' Uw' D U' Rw Fw' Uw F R2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 B L D F U2 Rw2 B Uw F2 L2 U' F' Rw L' R' B U Rw B2 Rw R' 
36. (2:47.73) Rw B' F2 U' Rw' Fw2 D2 Fw U2 Rw B' F' Fw Rw' D U' Uw2 Rw2 F B' Fw Rw D U' Uw' R' L2 Rw Fw2 R2 Fw D2 U' R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 F' Uw2 
37. 1:55.71 U2 B2 D2 L Rw' D Uw Fw B R Fw Uw U2 Rw L Uw' B Fw' D2 L' F' L Fw2 U R2 F2 B U F2 Rw2 B' Rw U' F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw B2 U' 
38. 2:06.76 U2 Fw2 F' U B' L2 Uw' Fw' L' B2 Rw Uw' F2 L Uw2 Rw Fw' D' R' Fw Rw2 F' Fw' B2 U' D B2 D Rw' F2 Uw' R2 Rw B L Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 L2 
39. 1:53.03 R2 Rw U2 L2 D' B2 Rw2 L F' B2 Uw D R' Uw2 F' R U' D Fw Uw L2 Fw2 L' U2 F2 R' Rw' U R F' B' R' B' D F D' F' R' Rw Uw 
40. 1:50.08 D2 L B F' Uw' B D2 L U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw R Fw' U Fw D L2 Uw2 B' Uw' D' Rw' B2 U Fw' Rw D Rw' D L' B F D Uw R L2 Uw2 D' B' 
41. 1:54.80 F L' R2 Rw2 B' R2 Rw2 B D Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw' B' Uw Fw' B2 F' L R' D2 Uw R L' Fw' L R2 Fw2 R Uw2 B' D' U' Fw2 R2 B U Fw' R Rw' 
42. 2:05.29 Uw2 Rw D U2 L Rw F D L2 Rw' Fw' B2 D' R2 D Fw2 B F L' B' Uw D2 Fw F' U Fw' D' L R2 B2 Rw2 R2 Fw U2 F2 Fw B2 U2 F Uw2 
43. 2:14.95 Fw' U2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 F' R F D' B2 Fw' U2 B2 Fw R2 U' D B' L Fw R Fw Uw' R' U2 Fw2 Uw' D' L' F L' U2 D2 Rw D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' D' U' 
44. 1:55.95 U Fw' F Rw R D2 Fw Uw2 D' F L' B Uw' R U2 B' R' U' B' D' Rw2 F Fw' D Fw2 Rw' D' R Uw' U F U' Fw' D2 Rw' D R' B Rw2 R' 
45. 1:59.31 Rw Uw L2 D2 F' B' L' Uw' Fw Rw F2 D' B2 D2 B U' B2 Rw Uw2 R' Rw L' B' F2 Fw U F2 D' B Fw2 Uw2 L' U' D' Rw U2 Rw L B2 Rw' 
46. 1:57.42 F2 Rw' Uw' U F' U F U' F2 R' Rw' Uw U' Fw' Rw' Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw2 U R Uw' L' Fw2 R Rw2 D Rw' B Uw' L' U' F2 D' F2 D U2 Uw' Rw D2 
47. 1:55.70 Rw2 Fw2 Rw F Fw' B Rw' L U2 L' Fw U' B2 U' Fw D2 R B2 R' Rw2 B' Fw Rw Fw' Rw' F2 L Uw' U D Rw R' Fw U2 Rw2 F Fw D F2 U' 
48. 2:06.81 B D' Fw2 L2 U2 F R' B' L F Rw' Fw L Fw Rw2 B Rw2 B L2 B' D2 R2 D B Fw2 D' L' Uw D' U B' R' U Fw2 F2 U2 Uw R L D' 
49. 2:02.44 F' Fw' B2 Rw2 F' R' U D' L Rw2 Fw' U' R' Fw2 L' U L2 F' Rw Fw' U Rw D F R2 Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 Fw U F Uw2 Fw' F R' Fw' U2 B' D' 
50. (1:24.26) B2 Rw' F' Uw' U2 B Fw2 R Uw2 L2 R2 Rw' B' L' U L B2 L D Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw U' Rw' B' Fw' Uw' U' Rw' Uw D L D'



And 5x5 PB single (4:15.79) U D2 Rw2 Lw R' D F' Fw2 Dw' D' Rw L2 Lw2 D Lw Uw Bw2 Rw' F Bw2 U Fw2 Bw R Bw Lw' U' F2 B2 Rw R' D' Fw' Bw R Uw Rw2 Uw' B Rw' Fw' D' B Bw L Bw' Dw Bw2 R D Uw2 Fw2 F Uw' F Bw' R' U' Bw2 L

First time creating spoilers so GJ for me 

EDIT: 16.70 3X3 PB Single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First sub-17!! F2l kinda slow, OLL F R U R' U' F' , PLL skip! Sick, last PB was 17.18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Scramble: (16.70) B F2 U2 L2 U F2 D L2 D F2 U F2 L B2 L2 D' R U2 F' R2


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 12, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Ü
> Very nice! What was former UWR?


It was 6:36 by Rob Yau and Dan Sheppard. And they didn't include skewb because 2013 [emoji14]


----------



## ottozing (Aug 12, 2015)

Fullstep 5's are always post-worthy to me

5.691 F2 U2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 L D F2 U F' D L B2 R 

z' U' r U' r' y r U2' r' U r U' r'
U R U' R' y U' L' U L
R U' R' 
R' U' R U' R' U' R
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U

Such a bad Xcross lol


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 12, 2015)

First sub 1 3x3 with feet single on camera finally ^^


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 12, 2015)

3x3 PB's from yesterday and today:
Avg12: 8.25
Avg50: 8.90
Avg100: 9.01


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 12, 2015)

2x2 PBs!

*avg of 5: 1.56*

Time List:
1. 1.70 F U' R F U2 F2 R' F' R2 
2. (1.14) F2 R U F R2 U2 F' R' U' 
3. (1.81) R' F U' R2 F' U' F' U F' U' 
4. 1.79 F' U' R' U R2 F2 U' F R' 
5. 1.20 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U' F'

*ao 12: 1.71*
*ao 50: 2.03*
*ao 100: 2.20*

reconstruction of the 1.14:

F2 R U F R2 U2 F' R' U' 

R' F2 R F' U2 F'


----------



## TDM (Aug 12, 2015)

Best average of 5: 9.85 *PB*
57-61 - 9.14 (9.08) 9.43 10.99 (14.06)

solve before was 13.33

56. 13.33 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 U' L2 U L' F' R' F U' B' D' L' D2 B2 D'
57. 9.14 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 L B' D L2 D L' D' B' U2 R2
58. 9.08 F2 D R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' B2 L D L2 F R U B'
59. 9.43 U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R' B R U R' D' L' D U' L2 U'
60. 10.99 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 B' U' L D' B F2 R' B F' L'
61. 14.06 R2 D U F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 U L B2 D' B' L' U' L2 U R B' U'

Was distracted during the 10, should've been faster. 57-59 make a *9.22 Mo3*, also PB. One or two of the 9s and the 10 were Roux.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 2x2 PBs!
> 
> *avg of 5: 1.56*
> 
> ...



well im having a great day! OH PBs:

single: 15.75
avg of 5: 16.98 
avg of 12: 19.99
avg of 50: 22.12
avg of 100: 22.60

sub 23!!!!




TDM said:


> Best average of 5: 9.85 *PB*
> 57-61 - 9.14 (9.08) 9.43 10.99 (14.06)
> 
> solve before was 13.33
> ...



eyy method neutral lol. gj fail on that roll xD


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 12, 2015)

9.714 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L B' R2 D' L B2 R L' U' F' D'

Why can't I reconstruct OH solves? LL was F U' z U' R2 U R' U' R' U F. This is my first non COLL-skip, sub 10. So basically fullstep.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.714 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L B' R2 D' L B2 R L' U' F' D'
> 
> Why can't I reconstruct OH solves? LL was F' U' z U' R2 U R' U' R' U F. This is my first non COLL-skip, sub 10. So basically fullstep.



ftfy.

Very nice! do you use classic CFOP (with all of your algs) for Onehanded? Also, thanks for the alg


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 12, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> ftfy.
> 
> Very nice! do you use classic CFOP (with all of your algs) for Onehanded? Also, thanks for the alg



I oriented edges with VHLS, though I've been learning/genning some ZBLS every now and then.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I oriented edges with VHLS, though I've been learning/genning some ZBLS every now and then.



do you have an idea of the movecount of CFOP + VHLS + ZBLL?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 12, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> do you have an idea of the movecount of CFOP + VHLS + ZBLL?



No Idea, but it's pretty bad when compared with ZZ, it also depends on how efficient your ZBLL algs are.

Edit:
Ridiculous solve:

9.377 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 L' U' B' L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 F R U'

x2 y'
D R' D2 R' F y U2 R U R' D2 // Xcross
U2 L U L' // F2L 2
U' L' U L // F2L 3
R' U R // F2L 4
U2 R U2 R' L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L U' R U' R' U2// ZBLL

37 move OH friendly solve, should have been faster, my OH TPS has never been great. The on the fly unplanned double pair preservation that I caught mid solve was surprising.


----------



## EMI (Aug 12, 2015)

Tied my FMC PB average of 5 for the third time (lol)

25, DNF, 27, 24, 26 = 26.00 average of 5.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well im having a great day!



nope. I'm having an AMAZING DAY!!!!! 8.89 ao 50. (3x3 btw )

edit: rolled to 8.88 ao 50 and 8.96 ao 100 and 9.22 ao 100


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 12, 2015)

3:11 7x7 single pb.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 12, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 3:11 7x7 single pb.



Cubic Aofu? And will you review this cube?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2015)

(8.84), 9.56, 12.16, (13.85), 13.50, 11.80, 12.39, 9.66, 8.84, 9.26, 11.61, 11.80 = *11.06*

Pretty close to sub-10 avg5 a couple times, but not yet I guess!

Done while chatting with Feliks about his recent UWRs 


edit: Oh why did I mess this up D: (8.71), 11.31, 8.95, 11.56, (12.30) = 10.68

edit2: Why do I suck so much




9.30, 10.38, 10.82, (13.84), 13.46, (8.93)

edit3: lol (8.93), (12.19), 9.56, 10.47, 10.64 = 10.22


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 12, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Cubic Aofu? And will you review this cube?



cubic Aofu. I guess I could do a review idk. 

7.80 ao50 on cam. Still choked and did not even sub 8 ao100.


----------



## MM99 (Aug 13, 2015)

lol Drew's ao50 puts mine to shame but I got a pb 13.22 thats pretty good for me!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 13, 2015)

2 sub-20 3x3 singles today  That brings my total up to 4.
The times were 18.942 and 19.188.


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 13, 2015)

Sub-12 on Skewb with beginners method? Is that even possible?

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-13
avg of 50: 11.992

Time List:
1. 8.915 B' L' R U' R' U L B' 
2. 16.228 R L R U L' U R' B R 
3. 15.619 R U' L' B U L U B 
4. 15.889 B R' L U L' U R' U R' 
5. 10.274 B R L' B' U' B R' B 
6. 7.665 U' B U R L R U' B' L 
7. 14.657 L' R L' U' L R U R' L' 
8. (19.082) L' R L' B' L' U' R L' 
9. 17.841 R' L' U R' B R' B L U' 
10. 14.450 R U L' R L' B U R' 
11. 11.442 B U' L B' L' R' L R 
12. 11.393 U R' U R L U L U R 
13. 10.720 B U L U' R U B L' B' R' 
14. 9.921 B L R' B' R B R L' 
15. (20.028) U R' U R' L' U' B R 
16. 12.800 U' R B L B' U R L' R' L' 
17. 10.817 B U' R U' B U R U L' 
18. 12.225 R' L' B L' B' U B R 
19. 12.226 B' R' B U L' U B R 
20. 12.673 L U' B U R' B' R' L 
21. 11.004 B R' U' L' U' B' L B' 
22. 15.653 B' R' U' R' L R' U' R U' 
23. 7.998 U B R' U' B' U' B' R U 
24. 6.607 U R' U' B L' B R U B 
25. 11.952 B R' U L B R L' R' 
26. 11.192 R' U B R' U R' B' L B 
27. (6.434) U L U' R L' R B U' R' 
28. 9.970 L R' B R L' R' L' U 
29. 8.651 U' L' R' B' R U' B L' 
30. (20.473) U' L' B R' L U' L' U 
31. 11.276 U B' L B' U R L' B' 
32. 15.409 B' U' L' U' B U' B' U' L 
33. 12.033 B R L R B U L' U' 
34. 11.697 B L' B L' R' L R L' 
35. 13.066 U R' L B L' R' B R' U 
36. 9.720 U' B' R U L B R' U 
37. 11.283 L' R U L B R U' L' R' 
38. 10.401 L U B L R L' R' L R' 
39. 16.034 L U' B' L R' U L R U 
40. 13.731 R' U' R' L B U R' U' R 
41. (5.685) L' U' L U' B' L' U B' 
42. 13.729 B' U' B' U' R' B' U L 
43. (4.976) R L' R' L B L' R B' R 
44. 10.479 L B R L' U' B L B' R 
45. 10.517+ L' B' R' B' R L' R L R 
46. 13.329 U L R' B U' B' R' U L 
47. 12.369 U' L U' B' L B U B' 
48. 10.468 U L' R B U L' B' U' L 
49. 12.769 R L U' B' R' L R L 
50. 10.545 L U R B' U' L' U' L' U


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 13, 2015)

7 sub-20 3x3 singles yesterday! When other days i get them 0-1 times lol


----------



## ottozing (Aug 13, 2015)

Quinson said:


> Sub-12 on Skewb with beginners method? Is that even possible?



Average of 12: 6.208
1. 5.083 R B' U R B' U R' L R'
2. 7.486 B' U B U' L' B' L U
3. 5.303 L B R L' B' L' U L' B'
4. (4.146) B' U B U' R B' R U
5. 7.332 R U' B R' L' R' B' L' R' L'
6. 6.518 U' B' R B' U' L' U' R' U'
7. 5.259 B U R' L R' B' U B' U'
8. 7.239 B' U R' U' B' L R L' B'
9. (9.695) L' B L B' U L U B' U
10. 5.926 B' R' L' R' L U' R L' U
11. 7.245 L R' B U' B' R U' B
12. 4.687 L B' R B R' L R B'

Done using Chris Bird's one alg method. I would say yes, sub 12 is possible.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 13, 2015)

OMG So many 3x3 PB
AVG 5 11.99 (WOOOO)
AVG 12 12.47

This is ridiculous. I'm learning more OLLs


----------



## xHydronoid (Aug 13, 2015)

PB 3x3 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-13
avg of 12: 13.09

Time List:
1. (10.43) R' U B' R' F U F' B D F2 R F2 L2 B2 L U2 L' B2 D2 R2 
2. (16.02) L D2 B2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' D U' F D2 R B2 R' D2 U R2 
3. 15.16 L U L2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F L U R' F L2 R F' D' 
4. 11.22 F' L2 D' R' L' U D F' R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' D' R2 F 
5. 15.81 L2 F2 D R U2 B' R' F D L2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 
6. 13.21 B' U2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F U R U R B' R D2 B L' 
7. 10.69 F2 U L2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R B D2 U2 R F2 D U2 B2 F2 
8. 15.02 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F U2 B' D' U2 R U F2 D2 L' 
9. 10.81 R L2 U2 B2 F' R2 F D2 B' L2 F' L' U R' B' L R' B L2 D 
10. 13.89 R2 B' L' D' R F' B L B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U F2 U2 F2 L 
11. 12.18 U' R2 D2 U2 R U2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' L' D L2 B L R2 
12. 12.90 F' U2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 U B' L B2 D2 L' D L D U'

Three 10s in 1 average


----------



## porkynator (Aug 13, 2015)

3x3 movecount (Heise)
40 40 44 42 40 41 44 41 43 42 (31[L3C skip]) 40 39 (51) 44 41 = 41.5 HTM
I had 3 or 4 L3C "pure flip" cases (which is bad/unlucky), including the 39.
Now I'm quite sure sub-40 average is possible


----------



## mafergut (Aug 13, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> 7 sub-20 3x3 singles yesterday! When other days i get them 0-1 times lol



That's because you're improving 
GJ


----------



## TDM (Aug 13, 2015)

.64 U perm (16 frames). Couldn't get it to 0.6 or sub-.6.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 13, 2015)

holy **** wtf I just got a counting 6!

1. (6.93) B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 L F2 D' B L' U B2 R2 D' U' 
2. (8.66) D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B U F' L' B2 U' R2 U B 
3. 8.02 U2 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 R F' U B' D L F2 U2 L 
4. 6.97 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B R2 F' L2 R' B R2 B' D' B' 
5. 8.41 D L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 B U F D' F R2 F' L' F2

*7.80 ao 5 PB*


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow FMC PB yay! https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_U2_..._U_B2_F-_L2_F_B-_y_F2_U-_R-_L_F2_R_L-_U-_F2_U
LOL xxxx-cross OLL skip U-perm...


----------



## EMI (Aug 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> holy **** wtf I just got a counting 6!
> 
> 1. (6.93) B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 L F2 D' B L' U B2 R2 D' U'
> 2. (8.66) D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B U F' L' B2 U' R2 U B
> ...



wtf man, stop!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 13, 2015)

EMI said:


> wtf man, stop!



NO! I DONT WANT TO!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 13, 2015)

4.16 skewb ao100, 4.13 ao50


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> holy **** wtf I just got a counting 6!
> 
> 1. (6.93) B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 L F2 D' B L' U B2 R2 D' U'
> 2. (8.66) D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B U F' L' B2 U' R2 U B
> ...



Okay wut


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Okay wut



lel next year NCR is gonna be interesting... even more so for 2x2: 2.49 ao 1000.


----------



## y235 (Aug 13, 2015)

porkynator said:


> 3x3 movecount (Heise)
> 40 40 44 42 40 41 44 41 43 42 (31[L3C skip]) 40 39 (51) 44 41 = 41.5 HTM
> I had 3 or 4 L3C "pure flip" cases (which is bad/unlucky), including the 39.
> Now I'm quite sure sub-40 average is possible



Could you maybe post some example solves?


----------



## priazz (Aug 13, 2015)

10.58 3x3 PB avg5
(10.00); 10.75; 10.50; (14.56); 10.50

Fun fact, both the 10.50s were 10.501


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

*Square-1 Single UWR: 4.53 [Jadd]*

I am awful at Square-1. I only got my first Square-1 yesterday. However, MinimalisTimer (by forum user molarmanful) gave me a super easy scramble. My solve was as follows:


```
(-3,0) / (1,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3, 6)
```
NOTE: I came up with the CPLL intuitively, and had only worked out the algorithm a few hours ago. I did the whole solve in three looks.


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

1973486 said:


> Scramble?



It doesn't save scrambles, but when I have the chance, I'll generate an optimal one.


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> Firstly, this is the video gallery.
> Secondly, does MinimalisTimer use random state scrambles? (I don't know, I don't use it)



Oh, I thought it was the unofficial solves section. Hopefully a moderator can move it. I do not know about whether random state scrambles are used, but I think so, as molarmanful was looking for a random state skewb scrambler at one point...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 13, 2015)

Seems like something that would be produced from a random turns scrambler, rather than random state. Also, even for an easy scramble, that seems way too fast for someone who only got a sq-1 yesterday, especially given your times on your WCA profile.


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

1973486 said:


> Go to Statistics, and click on a time. It will give you the scramble for that time.



It doesn't do that. I just tried.


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Seems like something that would be produced from a random turns scrambler, rather than random state. Also, even for an easy scramble, that seems way too fast for someone who only got a sq-1 yesterday, especially given your times on your WCA profile.



I have just inverse my solution, and tried again, this time on a QJ timer. The time was 5.03, so it appears that I can do it. Please note that that CPLL is literally the only algorithm I use (I do the rest in my Happy go Lucky intuitive fail method).


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 13, 2015)

illius said:


> I have just inverse my solution, and tried again, this time on a QJ timer. The time was 5.03, so it appears that I can do it. Please note that that CPLL is literally the only algorithm I use (I do the rest in my Happy go Lucky intuitive fail method).



Fair enough, just seems strangely fast for a beginner.


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

Please do note that I do own a two layer super square-1, and so I use my method (HGL) on that as well. I use the same algorithm, but just sometimes have to rotate the circle.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 13, 2015)

Now I'm curious though, what is the actual UWR for SQ1? It's not listed on the wiki.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 13, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Now I'm curious though, what is the actual UWR for SQ1? It's not listed on the wiki.



The fastest time with video that I've ever found is a 5.95 by Nathan Dwyer.


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

1973486 said:


> You're saying this isn't actual?



This is genuine, for anybody who doesn't believe it. Why would I lie about something so suspicious, when I could, for instance say I got a Pyraminx UWR single (e.g. Two tips and a sledge)?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 13, 2015)

illius said:


> This is genuine, for anybody who doesn't believe it. Why would I lie about something so suspicious, when I could, for instance say I got a Pyraminx UWR single (e.g. Two tips and a sledge)?



Your argument for this being real is that it is extremely suspect? I legitimately don't care, but that is a terrible argument.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 13, 2015)

12. (6.67+) U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D F U' F' R' U2 L' F2 D' R D'

y2 x' F' L' D2 R
U L' U L U L' U' L
U R U' R'
y R U R'
f R U R' U' f'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

Fastest +2 I've ever gotten.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 13, 2015)

1973486 said:


> You're saying this isn't actual?



Did they ever clear up whether or not Minimalis uses a random-state scrambler?

Edit: Not saying you're lying about solving _that_ scramble in _that_ time, but if it wasn't random state it's a little sketchy I think.


----------



## EMI (Aug 13, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Now I'm curious though, what is the actual UWR for SQ1? It's not listed on the wiki.



Yeah because single is silly, there are no 2x2 or 3x3 single UWRs either.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 13, 2015)

EMI said:


> Yeah because single is silly, there are no 2x2 or 3x3 single UWRs either.



There are 3x3 by fas 3.52 if i remember correctly


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 13, 2015)

illius said:


> I am awful at Square-1. I only got my first Square-1 yesterday. However, MinimalisTimer (by forum user molarmanful) gave me a super easy scramble. My solve was as follows:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



http://puu.sh/jAp8Z/a6c0c996c3.png
top kek

accomplishment: 4.20 222 average of 100 ayyyy


----------



## JamesDanko (Aug 13, 2015)

First sub-30 OH single


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 14, 2015)

3:51.59 5x5 OH single. Sub-4  (Limited table abuse)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 14, 2015)

lol feet

50.48 single
1:10.65 avg5


Spoiler



50.48 U2 B' L2 R2 B U2 L2 F R2 D2 B' D' L' B' U' F2 L' U' F' D L2 

y R' U F' U' F2 // 2x2x2
y2 F2 U R F R // xxcross
y' R U' R' y R U R' // third pair
y' U R U' R' U R U R' // fourth pair
y' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

41 moves/50.48 = 0.81 tps lol

third sub-1, got a 56.66 later with almost the same exact LL as this


also blue dragon egg is pretty fun: 12.88 avg100 with 9.73 single, 10.74 avg5, 12.03 avg12


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 14, 2015)

3x3 and 2x2 FT PB singles  1:17.84 and 7:00.95. Also, first 4x4 OH solve with a time of 8:44.73. And a 2x2x3 0.68 single :O I need to start recording these things :/


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 14, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/c5e06c5589ca25a343c3a15a41d420fa

my most consistent avg5 

strange how I got this while listening to my chemical romance


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 14, 2015)

PB's in 5x5 and 6x6

5x5 - *02:30.29* R2 F Fw U D Fw' B' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' U' Bw2 U2 Lw Fw Rw Bw' R2 F2 B U' D2 R' F' Bw Dw' Bw2 Lw Bw2 B' D2 B D Rw2 U2 L' Rw Uw Dw2 Rw2 U' Dw' L2 Bw D Fw2 R U2 Uw2 D F Dw2 R2 U' Fw Bw2 Lw

6x6 - *04:44.93* 2D' 2L 3U L2 3R2 2F2 U D2 F2 U' F' 2B 2R2 2D' 2R U 2U' 3U 2D 2R 2F2 L2 D2 F L2 2R' 3U' L2 2F' 3R' F2 B 2U' R' 2B 2D D' F 2F2 2B2 2R2 D2 2L' F' D2 2B 2D2 B' L' F' 2F 3F2 2B2 2R U' 2U' 3R' 2R' B' 2L' 2U' R2 2D' 2R 3F 2U2 D F2 2U 3F L' F U 2R 2B 2L 3F' 2R' R' 3F


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 14, 2015)

Woo sub-18 avg100 OH :3 And pb avg 12 (sub-17!) and avg50 (sub-17.5!), too!

number of times: 125/125
best time: 12.600
worst time: 24.075

current avg5: 19.698 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 15.874 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 18.166 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 16.806 (σ = 1.36)

current avg50: 18.228 (σ = 1.65)
best avg50: 17.486 (σ = 2.00)

current avg100: 18.040 (σ = 1.98)
best avg100: 17.956 (σ = 1.92)

session avg: 18.112 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 18.145



Spoiler: times/scrambles



1. 19.271 F D2 B' U' D F2 B' D2 R F2 L' U D2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 U
2. (14.761) D2 L D2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F' D' F L' R2 F U
3. 20.453 B' F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B D' U' F L2 B2 D' L B2 F D2 L2
4. 17.021 D L2 B2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U L D' R B' F L' F U F' U'
5. 19.395 U' B U R L U' B' R' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2
6. 16.032 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 L' F2 L2 U F U F R' F D' R2
7. 17.946 B' L F' L F' U2 R2 F' D B2 R B2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2
8. 17.395 R2 D2 L' D B2 L' D' F2 B' R U' F2 L2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2
9. 17.820 F2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 F U B D2 R D U B' D2 R' U' F2
10. 19.002 F B2 L2 B L' F' U B2 R2 F' U F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D2
11. 20.452 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L' B F2 D B U B D' U2 R' F' R2
12. 18.282 R U' R F L' U2 L2 B2 D F L D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2
13. 17.571 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L' F' R U' F R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L'
14. 21.589 B' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F2 D U2 L' U R D2 L F R' D'
15. 17.719 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F L B2 R F D R U R2
16. 20.879 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 D' R F R' B U2 L' D
17. 19.710 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L F' D' B' R' B' L2 B F R2
18. 19.642 R2 D U' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L' U L F' D' U' B L2 F' R2
19. 15.593 B R2 B' L' D' R2 B' L U2 F' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L U2
20. 17.913 U' R' L' D F2 L2 F D' L' D2 B R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 L'
21. 19.395 B' D2 B L2 R2 B F2 L2 B D' L D2 L' U B' U' L B' R2
22. 17.202 B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D R B L2 U2 R B2 L D2 F' U'
23. 20.149 U' F' L' B2 D2 R U2 B' R' L2 B U2 F' B2 U2 L2 D2
24. 18.315 D2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' R U F U2 L2 R2 U2 R' F D'
25. 16.674 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 R F' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B' U' L' F'
26. (22.501) D2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B' F R B D2 B D L D2 L U2 F' R
27. 21.152 U F2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 B' U F2 L D' R F R' U'
28. 21.455 L' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R B R' F2 U R' B' F L F' R2
29. 17.291 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 D R2 D' R' F D2 F2 D L2 U'
30. 16.088 D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 D' R' F2 L' B2 L2 U B2 D L
31. (14.819) B R2 B2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 F2 R' D B' L' F U B F R' U2 L'
32. (24.075) R2 B D B' D2 F' L U' D2 R' U F2 U B2 R2 U' D' R2 D' F2
33. 14.930 B R L2 F R U' F' B U2 B2 R D' F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2
34. 18.878 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' L D' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F D
35. 19.170 B2 R' F2 L D2 R D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' L R2 F2 U B F' D F'
36. 21.206 U' D' F B' D B2 R D2 R' D' L' B U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 B2
37. (14.233) F2 U' R2 B U' L F2 L' U2 F' B D2 F' R2 L2 U2 F L2
38. 15.522 F2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R B U B L F' U F D B' R' F2
39. (21.852) R F2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 L' R U B' R2 D2 F' U' F' L' B' R' D'
40. 20.443 L2 B F L2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 R D' B' R U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R'
41. 15.964 B L2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F U F' L' F2 U2 L' B2 U' R'
42. (14.557) F2 R B' R B' L2 U' F2 D L' B U B2 R2 B2 U L2 U L2 F2
43. 16.875 R' B2 R2 F L' U' F2 D2 B R D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2
44. 21.442 B' R2 L' D' R2 D' R F' R2 B L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D'
45. 16.425 F2 R2 D' R' U' F2 U2 R B D F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2
46. 21.139 F' R2 U F' U L D L U2 D' R' D2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R
47. 19.215 R2 D R2 U F2 L2 D B2 R F' L D F' L2 U B' U' R' F' U'
48. 16.684 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D U2 R2 D' R2 B R D' L2 F' R2 F' L D' F2
49. 18.192 B' U2 L2 B' F D2 F' L2 R2 U F' U B R U2 B F R' B'
50. 15.873 U L2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D B F' U L' D2 B F2 U L' D2
51. (14.524) L F2 R' B2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D R B' L D R2 U' B2 R2 D2
52. 15.943 F' L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 U' F2 U B' L' U R2 B' D L' F
53. 16.526 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B F R2 U2 R D L R U F R' B F D
54. 15.805 R' F B L U R L B2 D' L2 F L2 B' D2 R2 D2
55. 17.155 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U B2 D L2 R B2 F' U2 B2 U B' R2 D2 U'
56. (21.915) U2 D B2 R F L F R2 F R2 D F2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' D2
57. 16.674 L2 F' L' U L' U F' B R2 U' F' L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 U2 D2 F
58. (22.860) D2 L U F B D2 B2 R2 L' U F2 R2 L U2 R D2 F2 U2 R2
59. 19.706 B' R' L' D' F D2 R2 L2 F' B2 U D2 R2 U' B2 U2 D F2 L2
60. 15.773 F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L R D L D' R B' F2 L D' U2
61. 16.056 U2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F U2 R D2 L2 F U' L2 B' L D' F2
62. 19.317 R D' L2 B' U2 R2 U' L U2 L2 F R B2 R2 U2 D2 R U2 R' U2
63. 16.403 R L' U F R U' B2 L' B D R F2 B2 D' B2 D L2 B2 R2
64. 17.956 F2 L D L2 B' R2 L2 U D2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' R2
65. 18.214 B' L F2 L' D' L' F R' U R2 B' D2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 U
66. 16.459 B2 L' B L' U F R B' U' L' F R2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 B' U2
67. 19.530 B' R2 B L2 R2 B R2 D2 B' F' L' U2 L' F2 D' F D B L' B'
68. 17.551 F U F2 U' R2 F U2 B2 U2 L' B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2
69. 14.926 F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 F L2 F2 U B U F' D L R U' L2 F' L
70. 15.492 F' L' F2 U2 F D' F2 R' L' U R2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 L B2 L B2
71. 15.567 B2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 R F L2 D2 F D L B' D' L D
72. 16.875 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 L F2 D' F' R2 U2 F2 U R F2
73. 19.710 B R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U' L F2 L2 F2 R2 D U' R' F
74. 16.347 L2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U' F D2 U2 B2 L'
75. 20.521 D R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D' B D' L' D2 B F L B' U' L
76. 17.327 D R2 L U L2 B U F2 D L B L F2 L F2 D2 R' L2 U2
77. 17.349 L2 U F2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' U B' L' F' D' B R'
78. (13.702) D2 R' F2 L2 U2 L D2 L B2 D L R B' U2 L R2 U2 L B' R2
79. 16.920 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R B2 F2 R D2 B' D R' B D L D' F U'
80. 19.258+ F2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 B' L' F R2 U R B L' U' B'
81. 21.452 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' B' D' F' U' L U' R' B
82. 15.964 F D' B2 D F2 L' U' F2 L2 B L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R F2 R U2 D2
83. (12.600) B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R B F2 U B2 U' F R2 D F'
84. 17.573 L F D' F R2 B D L D' R' B R2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B
85. 20.745 U2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 L B2 L2 F2 U' B' F2 U' F R U2 F2 L B'
86. 18.238 F U F2 L B' U D F2 D' R' F' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L F2
87. 15.109 B' L' F R' U' L2 B' U F' R' U D2 B2 L2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 D
88. 21.602 R' F D' F' L F R' F2 B2 U' B D B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' L2
89. 18.264 L' U R2 L F U' R' B2 U2 B' L2 D' R2 U' D R2 D2 F2 B2
90. 18.146 U2 D F B2 L F' L2 D B' D' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 B2 D2
91. 19.721 B D' F' L' B2 R' L U F2 R U' F' B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B
92. 19.235 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 L' F R U2 L2 D' R
93. (23.118) B' U R U' B R2 B2 U F' U R' U' F2 U2 L2 U2 D B2
94. 18.124 L2 U B2 R2 D U2 R2 D' U' R' F L' D' F' R' D2 U2 R B2
95. 18.405 B U2 L2 B U2 F' D2 B L B' F2 U' F L' B2 L D2 L'
96. 18.392 U2 L F2 R B' U2 L2 D L' U2 F' L2 F2 B' U2 D2 B' L2 B2
97. 17.856 D' F2 R F2 R' L2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 U D2 L2 D R2 B2 D2
98. 15.559 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R D2 B' U2 F U' R B F2 D'
99. 17.617 D R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 U L2 F' U L' D F' L' R D2 L2 U' F
100. 19.005 R2 F' R F' R2 B' L' F D R F' R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 U2 F
101. 18.630 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L D' R' U2 F' U R D' R D2 R'
102. 20.296 D B' L' D2 L U F D2 R' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D
103. 18.391 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' U L2 R2 B' L B2 L' F D U'
104. 19.697 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B F2 D2 B' R' D' U L D2 R' D' L D
105. 19.821 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' B2 R2 F' D' B' F2 D2 L' B2 L
106. 21.448 U F2 L' U' R2 F' L2 B' D B2 U2 L' D2 R2 L U2 F2 R L2 B2
107. 15.361 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U' R D' L R U2 B2 L' U B L'
108. 14.952 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' U2 R D B' U' R' U' R2
109. 16.942 B' U2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 D U L B L' R B2 D' F' U2 F2
110. 18.461 D U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F' L' R D L2 R U' B L' B' U2
111. 21.498 D' F' U B D R' B' R2 F' D' R2 U2 R B2 R' L' F2 D2 R2 U2
112. 15.672 B L U F2 U2 F L D2 F' U2 R U2 B2 R F2 L B2 L2 D2 R'
113. 17.775 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B R2 F' U' R U L B' F2 U' R B2 U R2
114. 18.811 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D' U B2 R' U L B' L B' D2 F2 D F D'
115. 17.989 U D' R2 U2 D' L D' R F B2 L F2 L' D2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 L2
116. 16.786 F2 D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R D2 R2 B' R' B2 R2
117. 18.026 D F2 L2 D U' L2 U' L' F2 L' B' R2 U' F' D' F L' F U'
118. 17.269 D2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 U F' R' B F D L' D2 B R2 F
119. 16.268 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B' D' L U' F2 D' R2 B' D' U' R'
120. 16.101 D2 B2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 U2 R' U R2 F' D L U' B' U' R B2
121. 18.527 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' U' L' F2 R U F R' B' U L' F R'
122. 19.608 L2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' L2 U' R B R D' F2 U2 L' D' R2
123. 20.960 D2 R' U2 R' U R' D2 B2 D' F U2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 R
124. (22.194) L2 F2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F' R U' F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' F'
125. 17.415 R L' D L' F2 R2 L' B2 R B' R F2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U


----------



## p2pcmlp (Aug 14, 2015)

Megaminx

11/12 sub 50
Average of 12: 46.76
1. 43.60 
2. 49.59 
3. (40.51) 
4. (52.45) 
5. 46.40 
6. 45.94 
7. 45.56 
8. 44.41 
9. 49.06 
10. 48.14 
11. 48.40 
12. 46.47

48.17 avg50, 36 sub 50s


Spoiler



Average of 50: 48.17
1. 46.47 
2. 47.74 
3. (55.17) 
4. 44.82 
5. (39.07) 
6. 49.69 
7. 47.14 
8. 52.44 
9. (56.60) 
10. 47.70 
11. 50.38 
12. 45.55 
13. 51.32 
14. 47.74 
15. 47.31 
16. 51.35 
17. 46.99 
18. 48.52 
19. 48.19 
20. 49.49 
21. (42.97) 
22. 49.40 
23. 49.65 
24. 47.64 
25. 43.70 
26. 47.23 
27. 47.87 
28. 51.46 
29. 44.19 
30. 47.49 
31. 50.75+ 
32. 52.05 
33. 52.54 
34. 44.76 
35. 45.78 
36. 46.10 
37. 53.70 
38. 49.19 
39. 44.69 
40. 47.91 
41. 45.49 
42. 50.03 
43. (43.34) 
44. 54.56 
45. 43.98 
46. 48.46 
47. 43.76 
48. 47.02 
49. (57.55) 
50. 47.04


----------



## mrtomas (Aug 14, 2015)

16.232, (13.197), 16.093, (20.326), 15.059, 13.466, 14.924, 14.798, 14.148, 16.796, 15.937, 14.779, ----------- OH pb ao12 15.223


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 14, 2015)

mrtomas said:


> 16.232, (13.197), 16.093, (20.326), 15.059, 13.466, 14.924, 14.798, 14.148, 16.796, 15.937, 14.779, ----------- OH pb ao12 15.223



GJ!


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 14, 2015)

finished virtual latch cube yay

I wasted way too much time on that


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 14, 2015)

2:04.64 mega single PB. I'm starting to like megaminx quite a lot.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 14, 2015)

1:07.83 megaminx avg5 with a 1:01.49 single, not bad


----------



## LostGent (Aug 14, 2015)

Got my second sub-10 solve today at 9.89 

Scramble: R U' F2 U2 D' L B2 U' R' F B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L2


----------



## Phinagin (Aug 14, 2015)

First sq-1 solve today after having it mixed up on my shelf for 2 weeks now. Yay! the permutation step is really confusing though.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 14, 2015)

0.017 NL 1x1 single! :O
But I also got a 0.68 2x2x3 cuboid single so yeah...


----------



## NeilH (Aug 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 0.017 NL 1x1 single! :O
> But I also got a 0.68 2x2x3 cuboid single so yeah...



.68? what?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 14, 2015)

9.18 ao 1000!
(this is reassuring. yesterday I sucked )



YouCubing said:


> 0.017 NL 1x1 single!



this joke never was, isnt, and never will be funny. please refrain from making this joke. this isnt just to you, but to everybody.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 14, 2015)

Hory chet

for by for pee bee galore.

Single - *39.92*

Ao5 - 44.84, 45.07, (44.66), (49.24), 45.70 = *45.20*

Ao12 - (51.04), (39.92), 48.84, 45.86, 50.49, 50.14, 44.84, 45.07, 44.66, 49.24, 45.70, 46.53 = *47.14*

Ao50 - *51.58*

Ao100 - *53.29*

Ao1000 - *54.92*

yey  

EDIT - 3x3 lolsingle 9.80


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Hory chet
> 
> for by for pee bee galore.
> 
> ...


Nice times! That Ao12 is really good. Consistent Ao5 as well.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 14, 2015)

NeilH said:


> .68? what?


It was 2 moves, which is the minimum number of moves that I count as PB for 2x2x3. :/ 2x2x3 single is like 2x2 and Pyra single lol


PenguinsDontFly said:


> this joke never was, isnt, and never will be funny. please refrain from making this joke. this isnt just to you, but to everybody.


;-;


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> It was 2 moves, which is the minimum number of moves that I count as PB for 2x2x3. :/ 2x2x3 single is like 2x2 and Pyra single lol
> 
> ;-;



Ur good m8 I track my 1x1 progress


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2015)

38. 14.42 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 F' L' U' R2 L U L B' D L' U'

LL was Niklas, can't reconstruct. Only want to reconstruct since the TPS was good, but it's still one of my best singles so I don't really care too much.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> 38. 14.42 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 F' L' U' R2 L U L B' D L' U'
> 
> LL was Niklas, can't reconstruct. Only want to reconstruct since the TPS was good, but it's still one of my best singles so I don't really care too much.



OH right???


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> OH right???


Yep.
5ch


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2015)

3-man Full Guildford challenge UWR: Rami Sbahi, Lucas Etter, Drew Brads.

4:19.000 lololol

Rami - 2x2, 3x3, 5x5, Mega, Sq-1, feet
Lucas: 4x4, 6x6, OH, Skewb
Drew: 7x7, Clock, Pyra

This was done over skype. I was the only one to record, so it's not worth uploading.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 14, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> 3-man Full Guildford challenge UWR: Rami Sbahi, Lucas Etter, Drew Brads.
> 
> 4:19.000 lololol
> 
> ...



upload! cant speak for everyone, but I would watch it! hey rami: how does it feel to be the only one out of you lucas and drew that doesnt have a cubic aofu? lol


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yep.
> 5ch



I'm pretty sure I had this exact time with the same LL, pure niklas and it was my PB for a while until the LL skip 11 happened


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> this joke never was, isnt, and never will be funny. please refrain from making this joke. this isnt just to you, but to everybody.



THANK YOU


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 14, 2015)

2x2: with my new dayan

failed pure sub3 ao12 (keyboard)
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-14
avg of 12: 2.62

Time List:
1. 2.80 F' U R2 F' R U' R F2 R' 
2. 2.57 F2 R2 U' R F R' F' R' U2 
3. 2.87 F' R' U F' R' U R' U2 R 
4. 2.67 R' F2 U2 F' R F U R' U' 
5. 2.23 U2 R F2 U' R' U2 R U2 F 
6. 2.72 U F2 U' F2 U' F U' F U' 
7. (6.38) F2 U R2 U' R U2 R F U2 
8. 2.15 U' R2 U' F2 U F' R' F' U' 
9. (1.46) R' F R F2 U2 R U R2 U 
10. 2.89 U R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' 
11. 2.45 R' F2 R F R F2 U R' U2 
12. 2.88 R' F U2 F U' F U2 F' R2 U2

and 3.09 stackmat ao50, with 4 1look solves 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-14
solves/total: 60/60

single
best: 1.77
worst: 3.99

mean of 3
current: 2.72 (σ = 0.86)
best: 2.32 (σ = 0.03)

avg of 5
current: 3.14 (σ = 0.50)
best: 2.42 (σ = 0.15)

avg of 12
current: 3.19 (σ = 0.48)
best: 2.87 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 50
current: 3.11 (σ = 0.47)
best: 3.09 (σ = 0.47)

Average: 3.14 (σ = 0.48)
Mean: 3.12

Time List:
1. 3.88 F' U R F U' R2 U' R U 
2. 3.59 F' R2 U R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
3. 3.11 F R' U F U' F U' R' U' 
4. 2.55 F R2 U F U' R2 F U R2 U' 
5. 3.96 R' U' F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R' 
6. 2.90 F R2 F' U2 R U F U2 F' 
7. 3.22 F2 R' F' U R2 F' R2 F R2 
8. 3.22 R U F2 U F U2 F U R2 U' 
9. 3.74 F' R' U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U 
10. 2.52 R' F2 U R' F2 R U' F' U 
11. 2.94 F2 U' R U R2 U R2 F' R2 
12. 2.86 R2 U R' U R2 F' R2 F' U2 
13. 3.40 R' F U2 F' U F U2 R2 U' 
14. 3.09 R2 F U2 F R F' R2 F' R' U2 
15. 3.90 R2 F R' F U R' U' R U 
16. 2.96 F' U' R' U2 F R F2 R' F U' 
17. 3.19 F2 R2 F R F' U2 R2 U' R U' 
18. 2.83 R' U F R F R' U R U2 
19. 3.36 U2 R' U R' F2 R2 U F' U' 
20. 3.13 U' F U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F U' 
21. 2.59 F2 R' U' F2 R U F R2 U' 
22. 3.22 U' F U R2 F' R' F' U' R' 
23. 2.83 U' R U' F U' R2 F R2 U2 
24. 2.93 R' F2 R F' R' F2 U F2 R' 
25. 3.43 R2 U F2 U' F2 R' F R U' 
26. 1.77[1look] U F2 U R' U2 R U2 R' F' R 
27. 2.44 R2 F' R2 U R' F' U' R' U' 
28. 3.34 R' F U' F U F' R2 F' U' 
29. 3.93 U' F2 R F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 
30. 2.75 R' U R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 
31. 3.28 R' U R F U' R F2 U' R U2 
32. 3.88 U' R2 F2 R F2 U F2 R2 U2 
33. 2.33 R' U2 F2 R' F R U' F2 U' 
34. 2.28 F R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F R U' 
35. 2.34 F2 U F R U R' U' F' U' 
36. 2.59 R' U2 F' R F' U' F2 R' U' 
37. 3.46 U2 R U' F R' U2 F2 R' U' 
38. 3.99 F2 U R U2 F' R F R' U' 
39. 3.85 R' F2 R' F U2 R F' R U 
40. 2.69 R U' R2 F2 U F R2 F' R2 U2 
41. 3.72 R2 U R' F' R F R' U' R' 
42. 2.63 F U' R' F U2 R' F R F2 U' 
43. 2.08[1look, wrong auf though] F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 F 
44. 3.40 R' U R' U2 F' U2 F' R U2 
45. 3.71 F2 U R2 U' R F U2 F2 R' 
46. 3.52 R2 F U' R2 U' R' U F R' 
47. 2.56 R F' R2 F' R2 U F U R2 
48. 3.68 F' U' R2 F' R U F' R2 U 
49. 3.71 U2 R' F' U F' R2 U R2 F' 
50. 3.31 F' R U F' U2 F R2 F R2 
51. 2.27[1look] U' F U R' U2 F U' R2 U' 
52. 3.81 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U' F U' 
53. 3.53 R2 U F' U2 R F2 U' R' U' 
54. 3.13 F2 R F' R2 U R U F2 U' 
55. 2.93 F' U2 R F' U R U' R' U' 
56. 3.27 U' F' R2 U2 F R2 U' F' U 
57. 3.56 U R' F R F' R2 U' F R' U2 
58. 2.58 U' F' R2 F2 U R' U F' U' 
59. 1.94[nearly 1look, i wasnt sure with the case] U' F R F' U2 R U' R' U2 
60. 3.65 U2 R' F' U' F2 R U' F2 R2



worst time was a 3.99 lol


----------



## cashis (Aug 15, 2015)

(7.92) D L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 B R U2 B' D' R' U2 R2 B R

x'
D' R' u' R U R' D2
d R U' R'
L' U' L2 U' L'
R' U' R

don't remember what I did for last pair, LL was wide sune + g perm
lol 3rd sub 8


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (this is reassuring. yesterday I sucked )



Can confirm.


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 15, 2015)

finally sub 10 AO5- 9.38
AO12-9.56

EDIT: sorry there was a typo and ottozing i am improving fast


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> finally sub 10 AO5- 8.38
> AO12-8.56



wait wat! your first sub 10 ao 5 is sub 9???


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wait wat! your first sub 10 ao 5 is sub 9???



And then rolled to sub-9 ao12? Was there a typo?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 15, 2015)

Lol a week ago he posted a PB 3x3 single of 21


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Can confirm.



ooooohhhhhh im stupid. I finally get it. I saw what you quoted and it finally made sense. you werent much better lmao 2x2 fails for dayz!


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 15, 2015)

AO100- 9.89


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> AO100- 39.89



ftfy.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 15, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> EDIT: sorry there was a typo and ottozing i am improving fast



lol sup-20 to sub-10 in one week, Kennan's been dethroned!
(jk you're busted, buddy)


----------



## NeilH (Aug 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ooooohhhhhh im stupid. I finally get it. I saw what you quoted and it finally made sense. you werent much better lmao 2x2 fails for dayz!



lel i thought i was tripping


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2015)

7, 8, 8, 10, 12

9.33 official nr avg


----------



## Iggy (Aug 15, 2015)

Username said:


> 7, 8, 8, 10, 12
> 
> 9.33 official nr avg



Ouch... still nice though, that's sub the Malaysian NR average 

btw how close was the 7 to the NR single?


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Ouch... still nice though, that's sub the Malaysian NR average
> 
> btw how close was the 7 to the NR single?



It was a 7.9 so not so close


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2015)

Slow turning, method neutral Ao100.

Rubik's cube
15-Aug-2015 11:58:29 - 14:05:13

Mean: 12.44
Average: 12.44
Best time: 8.58
Median: 12.46
Worst time: 16.86
Standard deviation: 1.35

Best average of 5: 11.31
38-42 - (10.31) 10.88 (12.82) 11.74 11.32

Best average of 12: 11.68
89-100 - (8.58) 10.85 (13.75) 11.04 13.65 10.85 10.71 12.23 13.19 12.27 10.04 11.99

Two sup-15s in the entire session.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 15, 2015)

Slowly improving my Ortega 2x2 and also breaking in my new Dayan (the Cyclone Boys does not need breaking in, it was so good out of the box). The Dayan was really bad out of the box, very slow and bumpy, but after some hundreds of solves it is slowly becoming better. I assume it will need thousands of solves to really break in.

Almost sub-7 now and several sub-6 Ao5. At what average times would you recommend learning other methods? (I assume CLL and EG-1/EG-2 - antiCLL). I am starting to find Ortega a bit boring, not because I feel I'm any good at it yet but because you end up doing the same alg over and over again  as almost half of the time you end up with a double adjacent swap as PBL (16/36 chance). I think I will learn some alternative algs for other orientations, as some people has recommended, so that it is a bit less boring.

All PBs in bold:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-15
solves/total: 115/115

single
*best: 3.09*
worst: 9.99

avg of 5
current: 8.26 (σ = 0.37)
*best: 5.68* (σ = 1.00)

avg of 12
current: 7.44 (σ = 0.96)
*best: 6.07* (σ = 0.97)

avg of 50
current: 7.13 (σ = 1.15)
*best: 6.97* (σ = 1.14)

avg of 100
current: 7.09 (σ = 0.99)
*best: 7.02* (σ = 0.98)

Average: 7.21 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 7.18

Time List:


Spoiler



9.26, 8.82, 8.83, 7.46, 8.18, 7.28, 9.99, 8.79, 7.72, 8.53, 4.89, 7.07, 8.14, 8.11, 6.59, 7.60, 7.15, 7.67, 6.85, 6.22, 7.72, 3.09, 7.74, 7.43, 6.80, 7.58, 6.52, 5.51, 7.77, 6.31, 5.85, 5.50, 6.63, 7.44, 7.33, 8.48, 6.27, 9.89, 7.74, 7.11, 7.94, 7.44, 6.56, 8.66, 8.89, 5.60, 7.14, 7.46, 7.19, 6.90, 4.94, 6.89, 7.18, 6.40, 6.79, 7.73, 5.66, 7.14, 6.52, 5.56, 6.70, 8.40, 7.24, 6.83, 9.78, 9.22, 6.90, 6.95, 7.26, 6.75, 4.87, 6.32, 5.40, 8.49, 7.68, 8.87, 8.37, 8.56, 8.23, 7.64, 6.96, 5.42, 5.02, 7.57, 8.63, 5.82, 9.23, 7.41, 6.49, 7.06, 5.82, 8.90, 5.53, 9.63, 6.95, 6.23, 4.68, 6.69, 4.34, 8.35, 5.66, 6.79, 6.63, 5.79, 7.48, 3.64, 6.42, 8.36, 8.06, 6.50, 8.65, 7.03, 9.07, 8.23, 7.90


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2015)

mafergut said:


> At what average times would you recommend learning other methods? (I assume CLL and EG-1/EG-2 - antiCLL). I am starting to find Ortega a bit boring, not because I feel I'm any good at it yet but because you end up doing the same alg over and over again  as almost half of the time you end up with a double adjacent swap as PBL (16/36 chance). I think I will learn some alternative algs for other orientations, as some people has recommended, so that it is a bit less boring.


If you're getting to the stage where you're bored with Ortega, then learn CLL! I don't think you need to get down to any specific time to start learning new algs and new methods.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 15, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> AO100- 9.89



Could you post a vid on YT?


----------



## xHydronoid (Aug 15, 2015)

3x3 PB sub 12 ao5- Yay!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-15
avg of 5: 11.81

Time List:
1. (14.56) D' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' B D B2 L2 B' R' B D' L' 
2. (11.04) B2 U2 L2 F L2 F D2 B L2 U2 L2 U' L D2 F' R' B' R F' U2 R' 
3. 12.07 F2 L F' U' R' U' F' R L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F B2 U' 
4. 11.52 L U' R F' L F R F' R' D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' D2 B2 F 
5. 11.82 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 D F2 U' F2 R' D B R B U'

Also PB ao50 - both PBs done today  :tu



Spoiler: 13.54 ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-15
avg of 50: 13.54

Time List:
1. 13.29 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D L' D U' R D F' L2 R' U2 
2. (10.63) F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B U' B' F' L2 R' D B' L' B' 
3. 12.19 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U L R D' L' D2 U B D B 
4. 13.51 R' U' B D2 R U2 D2 L' F' D' L2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 
5. 10.98 L2 U L2 F2 D U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' R D' R' B2 D2 R2 D2 B L' 
6. 14.76 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F' U2 D L R2 U F' U B' L' D' B' 
7. 13.53 B2 L' F2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 B D2 F D2 F' L D' R' U' L' 
8. 13.77 F R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F U2 B' D' B2 U2 L' R2 F' R' D2 L2 R2 
9. 14.56 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' B D B2 L2 B' R' B D' L' 
10. 11.04 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F D2 B L2 U2 L2 U' L D2 F' R' B' R F' U2 R' 
11. 12.07 F2 L F' U' R' U' F' R L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F B2 U' 
12. 11.52 L U' R F' L F R F' R' D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' D2 B2 F 
13. 11.82 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 D F2 U' F2 R' D B R B U' 
14. 12.38 D' R' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D L2 R' F U F 
15. 13.76 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 F' L2 R' U L2 B2 F' U2 R 
16. 15.07 U' R2 L' U2 R B R2 B' D' B' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 
17. 15.08 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F L2 D L D' R' U' F2 L' U2 R2 
18. 13.58 D' L2 F' B2 D2 L2 B R' U2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R 
19. 13.23 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' D F R U L D U2 B 
20. (10.51) L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 L D' U' L R2 F R U' F' U F 
21. 16.10 L2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 B' U' F D' B2 D' B2 L U' L2 D' 
22. 11.91 L' D2 L2 F2 L F2 L B2 L2 D' B F2 U L R B U' F2 R 
23. 15.97 B U2 L' F U' D2 R' D F' R B2 R2 F' U2 F' B2 D2 B2 R2 
24. 15.51 L2 B U' B2 D F' R' U' D2 R U2 R2 B2 R2 F B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 
25. 11.71 R' L' U' B' L2 U' R D L' D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L 
26. (20.26) L2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 F D2 R' F' D R U B F R2 
27. 15.42 B2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 L U F' R2 B U' F R D F2 
28. 14.69 L2 U2 L F U' D2 L F' R2 U B2 R2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L2 
29. 14.44 F' R' D F' L2 B' U D' F2 L F2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 
30. 15.44 L2 D U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L D B' D B2 L' R' B' D F2 
31. 11.38 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U F D U2 L' D U2 R B' 
32. 10.91 U2 R U D F2 L2 F D' L' D B2 U2 R B2 R F2 R L' B2 L2 F2 
33. 13.98 F2 D2 L U' F' U F2 L' F2 R2 B U2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 B2 D 
34. 16.80 L F' U2 R2 U D F' L' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 D' 
35. (17.51) B2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 U2 F' L' D' F D' F' R B' U 
36. (19.55) U2 R D2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B' D' B2 L' B' D' U2 L U' F 
37. (9.96) F2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' D B D2 U B U2 B' L D2 F' 
38. 14.67 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U F' D' R' B' L F' D' L' D 
39. 12.33 F R' F' R U B' U2 R D2 L2 U2 D2 F D2 B' R2 L2 F' U' 
40. 10.88 D' U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B D2 R' D U' L D2 R B F2 
41. 15.24 B2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L U F D' L2 B2 D' L' D2 U 
42. 13.35 F' L2 B D2 L2 B U2 F U2 B2 R2 U F' D2 R B2 D B' U' L2 
43. 14.86 L U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 L' U B D U B F D2 F 
44. 15.86 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D R U' B' F' U' F2 D F' U2 F' 
45. 11.79 R U2 F L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F D R U R F' L B U L' 
46. 11.57 D L2 B L B2 D L' U' L U L2 U D R2 U' R2 F2 B2 D B2 
47. 13.83 D L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 R' U' L2 D' R U2 F R2 B' R 
48. 15.48 R L2 F R' L U' D' F2 R' D2 F D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 D2 B 
49. 13.02 U' R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' D F U R2 B F' R U' R' 
50. 12.44 L D' L' B U' F2 U R2 D R U2 R2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 15, 2015)

7.977, 8.013, 9.226, 7.732, 7.882 = 7.957. Counting times within .15 of each other.

8.279 AO12, either I'm getting ridiculously lucky or all these algs are actually making my LL faster.

Dammit: 6.870, 7.065, 10.149, 7.283 10.092, 7.674. Even crazier, this would not have been a PB even without one of the tens.

A few more solves: 7.283, 10.092, 7.674, 7.944, 7.007 = 7.633. WTF is going on?

*Sub 9 AO100: 8.945*, took a while from 9.1. I'm happy to finally get it.


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 15, 2015)

PB avg of 12: 11.67

1. 11.77 2. 11.74 3. 11.93 4. 12.45 5. (13.61) 6. 11.66 7. 11.43 8. 10.04 9. 12.39 10. 11.56 11. (9.74) 12. 11.67
Also had an 11.01 avg of 5 earlier.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 15, 2015)

clock pbs:
10.17 ao50
9.70 ao12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 7.96
worst: 12.86

mean of 3
current: 9.92 (σ = 1.73)
best: 9.05 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 5
current: 10.24 (σ = 0.42)
best: 9.23 (σ = 0.10)

avg of 12
current: 10.18 (σ = 0.83)
best: 9.70 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 50
current: 10.17 (σ = 0.95)
best: 10.17 (σ = 0.95)

Average: 10.17 (σ = 0.95)
Mean: 10.16

Time List:
1. 11.72 DL1+ UL2- U1- R1- D5+ L2+ ALL5- y2 DL6+ UL4+ U3- R3- L4+ UR DL 
2. 9.90 DR2- R4+ L1- ALL5- y2 UR1+ DR6+ UL2+ U2+ D3+ L5+ UR DL UL 
3. 9.86 DL3+ U1- R2- L3+ y2 UR6+ DR5+ DL3- UL4+ L4+ ALL3- DR DL UL 
4. 10.58 DR6+ UL4+ U5+ R5+ D5- L1- y2 UR1- DR3+ UL5+ U3- ALL6+ DR DL 
5. 9.30 UR2+ DR2+ DL2- UL2- L3+ ALL2- y2 DR4+ UL1+ U3- D6+ L5- 
6. 9.46 UR3+ DL5+ UL5+ U1- R4- D3+ L2- ALL2- y2 DR4- U1+ L3+ 
7. 10.21 UL3- U5+ R3- L2- ALL3- y2 DR1- DL6+ U2- R3- D4+ L4- DL UL 
8. 9.78 UR2- DL1+ UL1- R5+ D2- L4+ ALL2- y2 DL2+ UL3+ U4- R3- UL 
9. 8.86 UR1+ U1- D6+ ALL1- y2 UR6+ DR2+ DL3+ UL3- U1+ R5+ L3+ UR DL UL 
10. 8.50 UL2- U1- R1- ALL4+ y2 DR2- DL4+ UL1- U4+ R3- L4- UR DL 
11. 10.55 DL4- R3- L5- y2 UR2+ DR2- U5+ R1- D3+ L4+ ALL3+ UL 
12. 12.55 DR5- DL1- U3+ R5- D4- L1- ALL1- y2 UR3- UL3- R6+ D5+ DR 
13. 9.52 UR5- DR1- DL2- UL4+ U5+ D6+ L1- y2 UR1- U3- R6+ DR DL 
14. 8.83 UR1+ DR6+ UL4+ U5- D4- L6+ ALL5- y2 DR1+ R5- L4+ UR DR UL 
15. 12.21 UR2+ DR4- DL5+ UL3+ U2- D1+ ALL3+ y2 UR1- DL5- R4- D2- DR DL UL 
16. 11.13 DL4- UL1- U3- D2+ L5+ y2 UR4- DL5- UL2+ U3- L3+ ALL5+ UR 
17. 9.19 UR2- DR2+ DL1- R2- D6+ L4- ALL3- y2 UR5- U4+ R3- L4- UR DL 
18. 9.15 UR6+ DR3+ DL5+ U1+ R1+ D6+ L5- ALL1- y2 UR1- DL2- UL2- R5+ UR DR DL UL 
19. 10.15 UR6+ DL3+ UL3+ U4+ ALL3- y2 DL3+ UL2+ D4+ L2+ ALL4+ UR 
20. 8.69 DR2+ DL5- U1+ D2+ ALL1+ y2 UR1- DL5+ UL3- U1+ R2+ L1+ UR DR 
21. 10.06 UR4+ DR6+ DL5+ U1+ D2+ y2 UR2- DR1- UL3+ D4- L1- ALL1- UR DR DL UL 
22. 11.40 DL3+ UL1+ U2+ R1+ L2+ y2 UR3+ DR5+ DL3+ U4+ R4+ UR DR DL UL 
23. 9.33 UR3- DL3- UL5- U1- R5+ L1+ y2 DL5- U2- D1- ALL4+ DL 
24. 10.84 DL6+ U5- L3+ ALL3+ y2 UR4- DR1+ DL4- UL1+ R5- D1- L3+ DL UL 
25. 12.86 UR1- DL5+ R3+ D2- y2 UR6+ DL6+ UL3+ U3+ R4- D4- ALL2+ UR UL 
26. 11.36 UR5- DR2+ UL6+ D1+ ALL3- y2 DL4- UL1- U4+ R1+ ALL5+ UR DR DL 
27. 11.18 UR1- DR3+ DL4- U3+ R3- L2+ ALL1+ y2 DR1+ UL4- U2+ L5- DR DL UL 
28. 9.46[messd up ._.] UL2- L1+ ALL5- y2 UR4+ DR5- DL2- U4- L5+ ALL4- DL 
29. 9.93 UR4+ DL5- UL3- U4- R5+ L5- ALL3+ y2 UR1- DR4+ U1- R2- DR 
30. 10.03 UR5- DR5- UL1+ U4- R6+ D1- ALL3+ y2 UR5+ R1+ D2+ L2+ DL 
31. DNF(10.19) DR6+ DL4- UL3- U3+ R2+ D3+ ALL4+ y2 UR4- DL1- UL2+ ALL3+ UL 
32. 9.78 UR4+ DR2- DL4- R2+ L1+ ALL5- y2 UR2- DR5+ U3+ D6+ DR DL 
33. 11.13 UR2+ DL6+ U5+ R1+ D4+ L1- ALL5- y2 UR6+ DR1- DL4- ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
34. 9.21 UR2+ DR1+ DL5- UL6+ U1+ D6+ L4- ALL5- y2 UR1- DL1- U2+ L5- UR DR UL 
35. 8.97 UR6+ UL2- R4- D2+ L3- y2 DR5+ U5+ R3- ALL1- UR DR UL 
36. 9.15 UR6+ DR3+ DL3+ U3+ R4- D4+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 UR4- U3- R2- D2+ UL 
37. 12.22 DR2- DL6+ UL3- U3+ R5- L3+ ALL4- y2 DR4+ UL4- U3- D5- L5+ 
38. 9.34 DL1+ U4- R5- D2- ALL1- y2 UR3- DR1- DL2+ UL4+ R2- L3+ DL UL 
39. 10.68 UR4+ DR4- U1+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 UR2+ DR6+ DL4+ UL3+ U3+ L5- UR DL 
40. 9.33 UR1+ DL1+ UL4+ U1- R5+ D1- L2- ALL4+ y2 UR2- DL1+ D2+ L1+ UR DR DL UL 
41. 11.53 DR1- DL4+ UL2- R1+ D4+ y2 UR4- DL3+ UL2- U4- R5+ ALL2+ UL 
42. 9.59 DL5+ UL4- U6+ R1- L1- ALL2- y2 UR5+ DR1+ DL4- U3- L5- UL 
43. 9.09 UR1- UL6+ U5- L5+ ALL2+ y2 UR1+ DR1+ DL4+ D3- L4- UR DL UL 
44. 11.72 DR3+ DL5- UL4+ U6+ R2- D4- L1- y2 UR3+ DR5+ L1- ALL5- DR UL 
45. 9.58 UR1- DR3+ UL3+ R5- D2- ALL5+ y2 UR5+ DL2- UL4+ U6+ L6+ UR UL 
46. 10.41 UR6+ DR2+ DL2- U3- R3- ALL2- y2 UR5- DL3+ L1+ ALL1+ UR DR UL 
47. 9.77 UR3+ DR4- DL2+ D4- L1+ ALL5+ y2 DR1- UL4- D4+ L4- UR DR 
48. 7.96[gj, 4th sub8] UR4+ R5- ALL5+ y2 UR4- DR2+ DL5+ UL3+ R3+ D4- ALL3+ UR DR DL 
49. 10.55 UR5- DL5- UL5+ U4- L2+ ALL4+ y2 DR3+ UL1+ U1- D5- L3+ DR 
50. 11.25 DR4- DL3+ UL5+ R3- D5+ ALL4+ y2 DR4- U5+ R2- D1- UR DR UL


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 15, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.977, 8.013, 9.226, 7.732, 7.882 = 7.957. Counting times within .15 of each other.
> 
> 8.279 AO12, either I'm getting ridiculously lucky or all these algs are actually making my LL faster.
> 
> ...



Great job; I'm happy you've broke the sub 9 barrier. What LL sets do you know besides ZBLL, or is it just random algs?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 15, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Great job; I'm happy you've broke the sub 9 barrier. What LL sets do you know besides ZBLL, or is it just random algs?



Tripod and Line as well as a lot of OLLCP and a ton of randoms 1LLLs.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 16, 2015)

Got engaged to CHJ, he is a cuber therefore cubing accomplishment


----------



## Torch (Aug 16, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Got engaged to CHJ, he is a cuber therefore cubing accomplishment



Congratulations!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 16, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Got engaged to CHJ, he is a cuber therefore cubing accomplishment



I always thought there was something going on... Well to put it in cubing terms, gj!


----------



## nalralz (Aug 16, 2015)

1:16.31 4x4 single with massive pop!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2015)

58.92 megaminx single


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2015)

OH PB AO5: 13.909, 11.444, 10.575, 12.042, 11.360 = 11.615

I'm going to have to clear my 3x3 Prisma session of tons of old solve, because it's causing it to freeze a lot, so I guess I'm going to end with a 12.092 AO65632.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 16, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> OH PB AO5: 13.909, 11.444, 10.575, 12.042, 11.360 = 11.615
> 
> I'm going to have to clear my 3x3 Prisma session of tons of old solve, because it's causing it to freeze a lot, so I guess I'm going to end with a 12.092 AO65632.



woahhhhh ur so good!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woahhhhh ur so good!!!



At OH?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 16, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> At OH?



wait nvm im retarded xD. I thought your OH ao 65632 was 12.09....but you're still very good!


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wait nvm im retarded xD. I thought your OH ao 65632 was 12.09....but you're still very good!



Lol, No one is that fast.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 16, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Lol, No one is that fast.



idk, maybe your TPS is on-par with antoine and faz but ur hella efficient with your LL.


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 16, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> OH PB AO5: 13.909, 11.444, 10.575, 12.042, 11.360 = 11.615
> 
> I'm going to have to clear my 3x3 Prisma session of tons of old solve, because it's causing it to freeze a lot, so I guess I'm going to end with a 12.092 AO65632.



Does that have anything to do with the fact that you've just passed 2^16 solves?


----------



## TheSixthSide (Aug 16, 2015)

Just managed to beat all my 3x3 pbs! They're now 10.53/13.45/14.13/15.74.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 58.92
worst: 1:34.00

mean of 3
current: 1:11.90 (σ = 0.92)
best: 1:07.32 (σ = 7.49)

avg of 5
current: 1:13.21 (σ = 1.55)
best: 1:09.14 (σ = 2.54)

avg of 12
current: 1:15.12 (σ = 3.94)
best: 1:11.88 (σ = 3.95)

avg of 50
current: 1:13.75 (σ = 4.47)
best: 1:13.75 (σ = 4.47)

Average: 1:13.75 (σ = 4.47)
Mean: 1:13.97

Megaminx. I've gotten a bit slower


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Aug 16, 2015)

PB 16.985 Square-1 average of 100 with Florian modded Calvin's Square-1.


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

10.77 official oh single. First few seconds are kinda out of frame  (aswell as some other stuff from the average)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2015)

5x5 PBs:
1:17.11 mo3 (failed sub1:20 ao5 )
1:20.42 ao5
1:21.65 ao12
1:22.56 ao25


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 16, 2015)

2 Man Mini Guilford Challenge: 1:59.46 UWR
Done by Lucas Wesche and me ...


----------



## TDM (Aug 16, 2015)

quite good for first solve of the day

1. 7.80 D2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B' D' B F' D2 L B2 L F' D2
x2
F' R' U' R L2
green/orange corner with keyhole was next, can't reconstruct. Had a >1 second pause after that. Ended with lefty wide sexysledge.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 16, 2015)

2:46.67 5x5 pb! Done on new CB 5x5, haven't done a 5x5 solve in months, first sub 3 ever  I know I suck but oh whale, I'll get better
oh and this is freeslice+reduction with CFOP as 3x3 stage because I tried Roux but I was avging about 3:30 with it and with CFOP about 3:15 because of M-Slices
EDIT: 2:36.05 single
EDIT #2: Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
avg of 5
current: 2:48.62 (σ = 5.41)
best: 2:48.62 (σ = 5.41)

*Average: 2:48.62 (σ = 5.41)*
Mean: 2:51.75

Time List:
1. 2:44.45 L Uw2 U2 Fw' B F Rw' Uw B U Dw' Rw R' Uw R2 Rw2 D2 Lw' L2 F' Lw2 U Fw L F2 B' Fw2 Dw Uw Lw' F2 Dw' R2 Dw2 F2 D Rw R' Dw Bw2 Fw D2 L2 Lw2 Rw' F2 L2 Bw2 Fw B Dw' L Dw' Bw' Uw' Lw' U Uw' B' Uw 
2. 2:46.67 Fw2 B2 L Lw2 Bw2 Rw L' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw B Rw' Dw2 U' Bw' D2 R2 Bw' U' Dw' D2 L2 U R Uw L' Uw2 Rw F Rw B R' Lw' B R' D U2 Rw' Lw B2 R Fw2 L' Uw B Lw' R2 Bw Fw' U Dw D Bw2 L U2 Fw Lw2 Fw L 
3. 3:16.85 Fw' D' Fw' D' Lw' Bw2 B R' Fw' R' Uw' R Fw Lw F' R' B2 Bw Lw2 R2 Fw2 L' F Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 R' D' L R Rw B' Fw Rw2 R2 L Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 U2 R' Fw2 Uw R Bw U L Lw U D2 Rw' D2 U Bw F' L Bw 
4. 2:54.74 D2 Lw Dw Rw Uw' F2 U' Dw2 Uw F B D Bw Dw2 D B' Rw2 U2 Rw Dw D Lw2 R' Dw2 Rw Lw' B R2 Rw2 D2 Bw' B U Dw2 R' Bw Uw2 U' Rw Fw' Lw2 L' Dw Fw' D' Uw' L U' F Fw2 D Dw2 B Dw2 Fw F Lw' Uw2 B R2 
5. 2:36.05 Uw' R2 F2 D' Dw L F2 B2 R F Rw2 Uw Lw F2 D' Lw Bw F Uw Dw' B' U2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw F' Bw' D' L2 Bw Lw' D F2 Lw2 Uw' Lw L2 Fw' Lw Uw2 Bw' R2 Bw' D Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' U' Bw B D' R' D Fw2 F' R Lw2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 2:46.67 5x5 pb! Done on new CB 5x5, haven't done a 5x5 solve in months, first sub 3 ever  I know I suck but oh whale, I'll get better
> oh and this is freeslice+reduction with CFOP as 3x3 stage because I tried Roux but I was avging about 3:30 with it and with CFOP about 3:15 because of M-Slices
> EDIT: 2:36.05 single
> EDIT #2: Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
> ...



nice ur actually cubing again!


----------



## nalralz (Aug 16, 2015)

PB average of 5 because of the 9 which was full step!!! It had 2 easy f2l inserts with a X-cross!

Average of 5: 12.76
1. (13.69) U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 L U2 R' U R2 F2 L' U F' D' L B' F2 
2. (9.91) B2 U' D R U R2 D2 B2 L F' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 F D2 
3. 13.41 R2 B2 D2 L' D' F L B' U' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 L U2 F2 
4. 13.41 F' R2 B U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' U2 B U' L2 F' U L D2 U' B' F2 
5. 11.46 F2 D2 B U2 B R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 U' R' D F' R' U' B U2 L' B2


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 16, 2015)

2x2 PB single!  1.312. Scrabmle: R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> 2 Man Mini Guilford Challenge: 1:59.46 UWR
> Done by Lucas Wesche and me ...


Wtf... What where the splits?
I guess Lucas did mega, sq1 and 5x5 and you the rest?

E: nvm, just read it in the other thread


----------



## TDM (Aug 16, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I guess Lucas did mega, sq1 and 5x5 and you the rest?


Yep:



Wilhelm said:


> Lucas Wesche and I got a sub 2!.
> I did 2-4, OH, Pyra, Skewb and Clock
> *Lucas did Mega, 5x5 and Square-1
> Don't ask me how he is sub2 on that^^. *



5ch


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 16, 2015)

Was doing some Skewb practice, got a 4.103 single PB (please note that I average around 10-15 using Sarah's Beginner method). First time practicing Skewb since May I think.

Scramble: B' U R L' R' L' U' B' R' B R' B' R' B' L B U' B R' B L B' L' R L
I may have misscrambled since I'm not too familiar with FCN, but it was a 1-turn layer, 1 hedgeslammer for corners and top centre, and a U-perm (2 hedgeslammers).

EDIT:
Scramble: L U R' U' R U' R' L R L B L U' R' L R B R U' B' L B L' B U' 
First layer skip. wtf 6.639 single

Having both of these in the same Ao5 gave me an average of 8.794.

EDIT EDIT:
9.997 Ao12. I wonder what it is that makes people improve with no practice? PB Ao12


----------



## cashis (Aug 16, 2015)

lol finally sub 1 at 4x4.


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
avg of 12: 1:29.150

Time List:
1. (1:41.919) U Fw F2 Uw B' U' R' Uw2 Bw Uw Rw' B2 F Rw2 Bw Lw U Bw Rw2 D L' R Lw2 Uw2 R Dw' B Bw L' Fw2 D U Lw' Dw2 D2 F Lw' U2 Dw' B L' B2 Fw' R2 Dw' U' L2 R' F' Uw' Bw' F Lw' Rw D Rw2 D' F2 D2 Rw2 
2. 1:31.752 Rw' Fw2 L' Lw' Fw' L B Dw' Fw' L' Bw2 Dw' Uw' U' R' Bw' U D' Rw2 Uw' Dw Fw' Uw2 B2 Lw2 Uw F Fw' D B2 Uw Lw Uw Bw' Fw2 U' Bw2 U D Fw' B R' Rw2 Fw' R' U Lw F Dw B Fw Bw U2 Fw F2 Lw Rw' Fw Bw D2 
3. 1:34.313 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 Lw' Rw B Uw B' Lw2 R2 B R2 U2 R' F' L U Dw Fw Bw' Dw Lw' Uw Rw F2 Uw' Fw R' Lw2 U2 D Bw' F' U2 B U Rw U' R' Fw' U2 D Lw' F2 Dw Rw D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' L2 B2 D2 Bw2 U R U' 
4. 1:22.628 D' Fw D L2 R' Rw2 D2 Uw Rw' Uw Bw' Uw2 Rw B Dw L' U2 Dw2 F2 R2 Bw2 Rw Lw' D2 L Fw Lw Fw U' Lw Bw' Fw' Lw' Fw' Lw' L Bw Uw2 F' Lw D F' U2 Fw2 R' Lw U' Bw' L U Fw' Rw2 R Fw Dw2 Uw2 U' R Lw' F2 
5. 1:33.975 Dw F' Uw2 Rw' Lw2 L' U2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 U2 Rw F' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 U L U' Rw L' B Uw' Bw' Lw2 L2 D R D' B Fw2 L' D2 F2 Lw' U' L2 Rw' Lw2 Fw2 D' R2 Dw B' L' U' Rw' B R' Rw' Dw' Rw' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 U B2 
6. (1:12.382) Uw' L R D F' Dw2 Rw2 F2 B D2 Bw' Rw Bw' Dw2 Fw' L2 Lw F2 Lw L Bw' D2 L2 B Uw Fw2 R2 F' Rw Lw D' R' F2 Dw' U L2 R Dw Rw' Uw U' L' Bw Lw' Dw2 D' Uw' Rw' Dw' Rw' Lw' Dw2 D2 R2 U Uw B2 R2 D' Rw 
7. 1:27.892 Uw' R' F2 Dw' Uw' D2 F R' B2 Fw2 L R2 Bw L R2 Uw Fw2 R' L2 B2 Uw' Rw' R' Dw' L U F Dw2 Uw' Fw' L' Rw R' Dw2 F' U' R2 U Bw Uw2 Bw' L' Bw2 Lw' Fw Lw' D2 Dw Fw B Bw' Uw' U2 Dw' L2 U Dw' F2 U2 F2 
8. 1:27.494 Fw2 F2 D B2 Uw' L2 Lw' Dw' B2 L Dw2 Bw' D2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw B' Uw2 Bw L R D L2 Dw Fw2 D2 B' U2 L2 Fw Dw' Lw F' Uw Fw' D' L Uw' L2 Fw' F' Rw Lw F' Dw' Rw2 Uw' F' B2 Lw2 Fw' B2 U' Uw2 D' Fw' D' Uw 
9. 1:28.242 D2 F Dw2 Bw2 F' D2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw F Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw Rw' R' Uw' U Fw' U' Bw L' Dw B2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 D2 R2 Fw' Bw' Rw2 F' L2 F' Rw L' Uw2 Lw R2 L U2 Uw' L Bw' Dw Lw' F2 Bw' Rw' D U Lw Uw R2 Dw' Rw2 F' 
10. 1:24.431 D Rw Dw' L F2 Fw D' U F Uw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 L2 Bw2 Uw' L' F Uw2 Dw' Fw2 D2 Dw Fw2 U2 Rw2 R' B' Rw R2 Uw2 Dw F R' B' R2 Bw2 B Fw L' R' F Dw' R2 Bw Uw B' Bw F Fw' L' R' D Uw B2 R2 F Fw2 B2 D 
11. 1:35.208 Uw' F2 L' Fw' Dw' D' U' L2 D2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Bw L2 F2 L' D F Rw' Bw Rw2 U' Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw B2 F Bw' Dw' Lw Bw' Uw' U2 F2 U' Uw' B' Dw L' Fw2 Rw D2 Bw F' Rw' Uw U2 Lw' Dw Uw' L' U' R' U' Rw2 Bw2 R' Fw Lw2 
12. 1:25.561 Fw2 R' Fw' R Rw D2 B2 R2 Uw D2 Dw' Fw' F Rw2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw Rw' L' B' L2 Lw Dw' Rw Bw2 U L2 Fw' U Lw Fw2 R2 L' Dw' U2 Bw' F2 Lw' D' Bw2 Dw2 L2 D Bw B' Uw' Rw2 Bw R' B2 Uw F' Rw' Fw Dw' D' Lw' L' Dw2

5x5 pb. nice single swell


----------



## Torch (Aug 16, 2015)

PB average of 5. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
avg of 5: 10.52

Time List:
1. (9.78) F' D2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' U F2 L' D F D2 B2 R' F L R 
2. 10.39 U' F2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' L B' D' F L R2 F U B 
3. (11.82) F' L2 B' L F' R B' R B' R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' F' 
4. 10.50 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L' B' F' D F2 L U' F D2 B 
5. 10.66 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F L' F2 R U B2 R2 B D' B2


----------



## TDM (Aug 16, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Scramble: B' U R L' R' L' U' B' R' B R' B' R' B' L B U' B R' B L B' L' R L
> 
> [...]
> 
> Scramble: L U R' U' R U' R' L R L B L U' R' L R B R U' B' L B L' B U'


What timer are you using? qqTimer and csTimer both have random state Skewb scrambles which are a third of the length. It'll save you a lot of time scrambling if you switch to either of those!


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 16, 2015)

PB Ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
avg of 5: 17.54

Time List:
1. (16.52) U' R U' R L2 U' D B D U2 B' U2 B' R2 B' R2 F U2 D2 R2 
2. 17.94 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B R' F2 L2 D F D2 B L U L' 
3. 16.61 R2 D R B R D L2 D' L B F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 U L2 D L2 D R2 (4LLL lolol)
4. (22.05) B R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B D' B F R U2 L2 B F (lookahead fails)
5. 18.07 D' R U' D2 F' D2 F' L' D' B' U R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 B2 R2 D2


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> *Everyone* always thought there was something going on... Well to put it in cubing terms, gj!



ftfy

But Congratulations, SirWaffle!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2015)

some nice singles/avgs today:

3x3 fullstep, no good avgs tho:
7.29 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R' B U B2 D2 L' U2 L' F' D' 

5x5: 1:12.89 2nd best ever single,
1:13.15 with 4 sec. pop 

2x2 over the last 3 days:
2.94 ao50 STACKMAT!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-17
solves/total: 204/204

single
best: 1.06
worst: 4.86

mean of 3
current: 3.47 (σ = 0.95)
best: 1.93 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 5
current: 2.71 (σ = 0.48)
best: 2.21 (σ = 0.22)

avg of 12
current: 2.73 (σ = 0.50)
best: 2.48 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 50
current: 2.94 (σ = 0.59)
best: 2.94 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 100
current: 3.07 (σ = 0.55)
best: 3.06 (σ = 0.55)

Average: 3.12 (σ = 0.49)
Mean: 3.10

Time List:
1. 3.88 F' U R F U' R2 U' R U 
2. 3.59 F' R2 U R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
3. 3.11 F R' U F U' F U' R' U' 
4. 2.55 F R2 U F U' R2 F U R2 U' 
5. 3.96 R' U' F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R' 
6. 2.90 F R2 F' U2 R U F U2 F' 
7. 3.22 F2 R' F' U R2 F' R2 F R2 
8. 3.22 R U F2 U F U2 F U R2 U' 
9. 3.74 F' R' U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U 
10. 2.52 R' F2 U R' F2 R U' F' U 
11. 2.94 F2 U' R U R2 U R2 F' R2 
12. 2.86 R2 U R' U R2 F' R2 F' U2 
13. 3.40 R' F U2 F' U F U2 R2 U' 
14. 3.09 R2 F U2 F R F' R2 F' R' U2 
15. 3.90 R2 F R' F U R' U' R U 
16. 2.96 F' U' R' U2 F R F2 R' F U' 
17. 3.19 F2 R2 F R F' U2 R2 U' R U' 
18. 2.83 R' U F R F R' U R U2 
19. 3.36 U2 R' U R' F2 R2 U F' U' 
20. 3.13 U' F U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F U' 
21. 2.59 F2 R' U' F2 R U F R2 U' 
22. 3.22 U' F U R2 F' R' F' U' R' 
23. 2.83 U' R U' F U' R2 F R2 U2 
24. 2.93 R' F2 R F' R' F2 U F2 R' 
25. 3.43 R2 U F2 U' F2 R' F R U' 
26. 1.77[1look] U F2 U R' U2 R U2 R' F' R 
27. 2.44 R2 F' R2 U R' F' U' R' U' 
28. 3.34 R' F U' F U F' R2 F' U' 
29. 3.93 U' F2 R F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 
30. 2.75 R' U R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 
31. 3.28 R' U R F U' R F2 U' R U2 
32. 3.88 U' R2 F2 R F2 U F2 R2 U2 
33. 2.33 R' U2 F2 R' F R U' F2 U' 
34. 2.28 F R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F R U' 
35. 2.34 F2 U F R U R' U' F' U' 
36. 2.59 R' U2 F' R F' U' F2 R' U' 
37. 3.46 U2 R U' F R' U2 F2 R' U' 
38. 3.99 F2 U R U2 F' R F R' U' 
39. 3.85 R' F2 R' F U2 R F' R U 
40. 2.69 R U' R2 F2 U F R2 F' R2 U2 
41. 3.72 R2 U R' F' R F R' U' R' 
42. 2.63 F U' R' F U2 R' F R F2 U' 
43. 2.08[1look, wrong auf though] F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 F 
44. 3.40 R' U R' U2 F' U2 F' R U2 
45. 3.71 F2 U R2 U' R F U2 F2 R' 
46. 3.52 R2 F U' R2 U' R' U F R' 
47. 2.56 R F' R2 F' R2 U F U R2 
48. 3.68 F' U' R2 F' R U F' R2 U 
49. 3.71 U2 R' F' U F' R2 U R2 F' 
50. 3.31 F' R U F' U2 F R2 F R2 
51. 2.27[1look] U' F U R' U2 F U' R2 U' 
52. 3.81 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U' F U' 
53. 3.53 R2 U F' U2 R F2 U' R' U' 
54. 3.13 F2 R F' R2 U R U F2 U' 
55. 2.93 F' U2 R F' U R U' R' U' 
56. 3.27 U' F' R2 U2 F R2 U' F' U 
57. 3.56 U R' F R F' R2 U' F R' U2 
58. 2.58 U' F' R2 F2 U R' U F' U' 
59. 1.94[nearly 1look, i wasnt sure with the case] U' F R F' U2 R U' R' U2 
60. 3.65 U2 R' F' U' F2 R U' F2 R2 
61. 3.47 F2 R2 U' F' R' U R2 F2 R' U2 
62. 3.59 F R F' U2 R' U' R U2 F' 
63. 3.53 F2 U F2 U' R' U2 R F2 U2 
64. 3.02 R' F' R2 F U' R2 F R2 U' 
65. 3.38 U' R' F2 U F' U' R2 U' R 
66. 2.36 F' R' F U F U R U2 F' U2 
67. 3.28 U R' U' F R2 F2 U F' R U2 
68. 2.97 U2 F2 U F' R2 F U' R' U' 
69. 4.09 F' R' F2 R' F U R' F2 U 
70. 3.96 R U2 R U F2 R' U2 R U 
71. 3.50 U2 R2 F2 R F' R U R' U2 
72. 3.08 F U F R2 F R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
73. 3.18 F' U' R U' F2 U R' F2 R' 
74. 3.41 R2 U' F U2 F R2 U' F2 U' 
75. 2.97 R F' R U' F U2 F2 R U' 
76. 2.90 R2 U2 R' U R' U' F' R2 U2 
77. 3.22 U F' R2 U F2 U R' F U2 
78. 1.84[1look] R U R' F' U F2 U F' U2 
79. 2.97 R' U2 R' U2 F' U' R2 U R 
80. 2.84 F2 R F R F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
81. 4.11 F U' F U F' U2 R' F' U2 
82. 3.66 F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' F U2 R' U2 
83. 2.90 U R U2 R U' F' U' F U' 
84. 3.00 R' F R2 F R U' R U2 F' U' 
85. 3.88 F2 U F U2 F2 U' R F2 U 
86. 3.31 F R U' R' U' F U R2 F' U' 
87. 2.43 R2 F2 U2 R U2 R F R' F R2 
88. 3.28 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 
89. 3.18 F' R' U F2 R F' R U2 R2 U' 
90. 3.25 F2 R' F' R U F' R2 F U' 
91. 3.33 R F' U2 F U F2 R2 U2 R' 
92. 4.18 U2 F R U R' U2 R U' F' U 
93. 3.83 U R U' R' F R' U2 R U' 
94. 2.80 F U' R' U' F2 R U2 F' R 
95. 2.93 R' U2 F U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' 
96. 3.43 U2 R' U' F U' R' U2 R' U' 
97. 2.22 R' U F2 R U R' U F' R' 
98. 3.38 U' F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' R' 
99. 2.81 F2 U F' R2 F U2 R' U' R' 
100. 2.96 F2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R U2 
101. 2.66 F R' U' R2 U' R U2 R F' 
102. 3.43 R F R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F 
103. 2.16 R' U R F2 U2 R U R2 U' 
104. 2.84 R U' F2 R F' R2 U' F R' 
105. 3.81 R U R' U R U2 R F' U2 
106. 2.72 R2 F U' F U' F R F' U2 
107. 3.77 U F U2 F R F2 U' F2 U' 
108. 3.43 F' R2 F R' U2 F2 R' F U 
109. 3.30 R2 F2 R' U F2 R2 U R' F' 
110. 3.91 U2 F2 R U' R F U' R2 F2 U' 
111. 3.52 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 F' R2 U 
112. 3.84 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 F' R U 
113. 3.84 F2 U F' U R' U' F' U R2 U' 
114. 2.09 R' F2 U' F U' R U2 F' U' 
115. 3.71 U' F2 U2 R U' F' U R' U' 
116. 2.93 R U F' U' R2 U F2 U2 R' 
117. 3.03 U2 R2 U' R' U R' F U' R U' 
118. 3.78 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F R' U' 
119. 3.13 R2 U2 F2 U2 F U' R2 U' R2 
120. 3.28 U2 F' R2 U R' U2 R' U' F2 
121. 3.83 U' F2 U2 F' U' F' U' R U' 
122. 3.34 U F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 
123. 3.34 U2 F R' U F' R U' R' U R' 
124. 1.61[1look] F2 R2 U2 F R' U R' U F2 R' 
125. 3.55 U2 F R F2 R2 U' R' F' U 
126. 2.83 U R2 U' R F R F2 R2 U 
127. 2.55 F' R U2 R2 F R' F R2 F' R' 
128. 3.19 U2 F' R U R' U' F2 U' R2 
129. 2.41 F R U R2 F2 U R' U2 F U' 
130. 2.68 F' U F' U R' F' R U2 F' U' 
131. 2.88 R' F R' U' F' R F2 U R' 
132. 2.46 U2 R' U F2 U R U2 F' U' 
133. 3.80 U' F2 R F' U' F U2 F U2 
134. 3.11 U' R U' R F R' F2 R' U2 
135. 3.52 U' R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U' F' R' 
136. 2.55 F2 R' U2 R2 F' U' F' U R' 
137. 3.61 R2 F U2 F R2 U' F2 U R' 
138. 3.06 U R' U2 F2 R U' R' F R 
139. 2.22 U' F' R' U2 R' F' U2 R F 
140. 2.47 U2 F U' R' U R2 U F U 
141. 3.69 F U' F' R' F R2 F2 U2 F' 
142. 3.05 U2 F R' U2 F U F' U R 
143. 2.30 F R U R' U' R F' R' U2 
144. 2.96 F' U R2 F' U R' F R' U 
145. 3.91 F U2 R2 F' R U R2 F' R2 
146. 2.69 U R2 U' R' U F' R F' U2 
147. 3.25 F2 U F2 U' R2 F R2 F R 
148. 2.94 R U F U F' R' U2 R' U' 
149. 3.30 R U' F' U F U' R2 U' F 
150. 2.47 R' U F U2 F U' R' F2 U' 
151. 3.81 U F' U2 F R2 F U' F R 
152. 4.06 F2 R U F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
153. 4.03 R2 F U F' U2 R U' F U2 
154. 3.40 U' F' R F R F' U F R' 
155. 2.44 U2 R' F' R U F U' F2 U' 
156. 1.88 F' R' F R2 F' R2 U F' U' 
157. 2.91 U R2 F2 R U R' U2 F U2 
158. 3.56 F' U2 F R U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
159. 2.40 F2 R F R' U2 R U R2 F2 
160. 2.65 F2 R' F2 R F' R F R' F' U2 
161. 3.03 F2 U2 R F' R2 U' F' R' U 
162. 4.65 F' R' U R U R2 F2 U2 R' 
163. 3.50 U' F U' F U' F2 R U2 R2 
164. 3.77 F2 R' F' U F' R2 U F' U 
165. 3.55 R2 U R F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U 
166. 3.55 R' U2 R U' F U2 R F' U' 
167. 3.50 R U' F R' F' R U' F R2 
168. 3.44 R U2 F R2 F2 U R' U2 R U 
169. 2.34[1look] U R' F2 U R2 F' R' F2 U2 
170. 3.94 F' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 
171. 3.46 F' U F R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
172. 2.33 U F' U2 F U2 F' U F' R 
173. 3.09 F R2 U F U F2 R' U2 R' 
174. 3.40 R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U' R' U2 
175. 2.93 F2 U' F R2 U' R U2 F2 U2 
176. 2.93 R F2 R2 U F2 U' F2 R' U' 
177. 2.50 F' R2 U R F2 R' U F' U' 
178. 4.05 R U' F U2 F' U2 R' U R' 
179. 3.59 R' U2 F2 U F R2 U' F2 U 
180. 2.88 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U R' U' 
181. 2.15 R' F2 R F2 U' F2 U R2 U' 
182. 2.53 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
183. 3.52 U' R' F' R2 U R' U2 R F2 U 
184. 3.90 R F2 U2 F U' F2 R' F2 R2 
185. 1.72[1look] R U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 
186. 2.44 R2 U2 F R' F U R2 F2 U' 
187. 2.77 F U' R2 U F' R' U2 F' R' 
188. 2.19 U' F2 R2 F U2 R' F2 R U 
189. 2.00 R U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 
190. 4.86 U2 F2 U F2 R' U R' F' U' 
191. 1.06[1look ] R U2 R F R2 F U2 F2 U' 
192. 2.77 U F' U' F R2 F R2 U2 R' 
193. 1.96 F' U R U' F2 R U' F' U' 
194. 3.00 U R' F R' U' R2 U' F2 U 
195. 3.03 F' U2 R F R2 U' R2 U R' 
196. 3.20 F' U' F' R2 U F' R2 F2 U 
197. 1.40[1look] R' F U F U2 F U2 F2 U' 
198. 3.00 U' R2 F' U F' R2 U F2 U2 
199. 3.05 R' F R2 U' R F' U2 R2 F2 
200. 1.93[1look] R' U' R2 F2 U' R F U R2 U2 
201. 2.25 U2 R2 F U R2 U' R U2 R' U' 
202. 4.53 R2 U' F2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U 
203. 2.68 U' R F' U2 R' F R' F2 R2 
204. 3.20 R F' R F2 R2 F' R2 U' R'


----------



## NeilH (Aug 16, 2015)

PB ao12: 

Average of 12: 17.33
1. 16.00 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 L' D2 R F L' D U F' U2 R2 B L R2 
2. 16.48 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F L F R U' B' R B2 D' R2 
3. (28.22) L' D' L F2 D2 L' D F B L U2 F2 D R2 U2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D 
4. 19.27 L D' L' U D F2 L F' U2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 
5. 19.47 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F D L B2 U F' D' B2 R2 D 
6. 14.38 U F' L2 B L' D L U' R D2 R2 D' F2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 U R2 
7. (14.12) U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D R2 D L2 U2 L' B R2 B' F2 U2 F D2 L2 
8. 16.70 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U B2 F2 D' L F L' B' U L' F' R2 U2 R' 
9. 16.90 D B2 D L2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F L' D R' F U R2 B R' B' 
10. 22.50 L' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 U2 F D' L' B2 F2 D' B L D2 U' 
11. 14.65 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 U' B2 U' L R U R U' L2 U2 
12. 16.99 B U2 B' U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U B U' F' U L B' R' D U2 L 

but without the 22, it could've been sub 17. As I'm learning more PLL's, my times keep dropping it's so awesome.


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't see a 1.31/PB solution on this scramble? How did you solve it?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

Cross + 1 AO50: 2.045. Non-rolling, so about what I average. I'm curious how I compare to others near my 3x3 speed.


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Cross + 1 AO50: 2.045. Non-rolling, so about what I average. I'm curious how I compare to others near my 3x3 speed.



2.14 AO50
bleh


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> 2.14 AO50
> bleh



Prety similar though I'm pressure you're a bit faster than me.

9.144 3x3 Ao500.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> I don't see a 1.31/PB solution on this scramble? How did you solve it?



Huh. Maybe I posted the wrong scramble...
e: Yeah... I fixed it xD


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Prety similar though I'm pressure you're a bit faster than me.
> 
> 9.144 3x3 Ao500.



I think our times are pretty close.
My pbs: 5.76(bj)/7.47/8.01/8.73


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 17, 2015)

School starts tomorrow, so it literally took me all summer to get these, but finally some 3x3 pbs:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
solves/total: 108/108

single
best: 5.65
worst: 10.80

mean of 3
current: 7.49 (σ = 1.63)
best: 6.50 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 5
current: 7.95 (σ = 0.37)
best: 6.81 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 12
current: 7.89 (σ = 0.73)
best: 7.20 (σ = 0.61) .01 from pb

avg of 50
current: 7.86 (σ = 0.84)
best: 7.65 (σ = 0.72) pb by .13

avg of 100
current: 7.85 (σ = 0.78)
best: 7.84 (σ = 0.78) pb by .11

Average: 7.87 (σ = 0.77)
Mean: 7.87


Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 7.51 B L2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B' U2 R' B L' D2 B F2 
2. 8.98 R L F' R' F2 B2 D2 B R F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 D R2 
3. 8.15 R' D R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 L' D B D' F R D L' D' 
4. 8.50 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U B R' B D2 L F' U2 B' R2 U 
5. 9.48 F D' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U B R F2 L F' U' L R2 U' 
6. 6.08 F R B R D L' D' B' L' B2 D2 B L2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F' 
7. 7.88 F D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R U' L F L2 R U2 F' U F2 
8. 7.50 F L2 B2 U L2 D R2 D F2 U L U' B F D2 R2 U L U' 
9. 7.50 F' R' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 B' D' U F2 D R' D' F2 
10. 8.55 U R2 L2 U F L B R' D2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 L' 
11. 7.62 B R' D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L F2 D2 L' U R' D B' D' L2 F D L' 
12. 7.70 U B2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D L' R2 U' L2 F R2 D2 L F U2 
13. 9.17 B' D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' L B2 U2 L2 D' B F' R2 F2 D 
14. 7.16 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F L2 F L U F D' U' B F D L2 
15. 8.12 D' B' R2 F U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 U B' D' L' R F' L' U L2 
16. 10.52 F U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' F L2 U' R' F' D2 U' F D F R U' F 
17. 9.39 B R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R' D' L' U2 B' F2 L U F L2 
18. 8.12 D B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 R2 F L' B2 U2 B' R' F2 R' F2 U2 
19. 8.29 D2 B2 U B L2 F D' L' F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D 
20. 8.15 L U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 D B' F D R' B D B D' R' 
21. 5.97 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B R2 U2 R D2 F' R D' F' D2 B' D' 
22. 7.55 R2 U' B2 F2 D U' B2 R2 U' R2 U R D2 B2 D B' L2 U' L' D2 F2 
23. 8.98 D2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 D R' U F2 R' B D' U' L2 R' 
24. 8.95 B U2 R U' R2 L' D' L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 U2 D' 
25. 7.74 D R2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' L F2 D2 L2 B' U 
26. 8.87 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 L R' U L F' U' B2 U' B L' 
27. 7.69 L U2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R' F' L U' B2 R B2 F' D' F' L' 
28. 8.53 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U F L U2 R' B2 D U' B' F' 
29. 7.01 R' U2 L' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R D' R' D' U B U2 B' U 
30. 7.95 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' D B2 F L U F L' D2 
31. 7.14 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' D L F2 R2 U' R' F D' U2 
32. 8.82 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 F2 L D U' F' R' D B' F2 D2 F' U' 
33. 8.51 L B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D B' F U L U2 B' L2 B F' 
34. 7.95 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L' U R U2 F2 U' L B R2 F 
35. 7.95 L D F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U B2 L' B2 U' F' R D B2 
36. 7.73 D B' L' F2 B R2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 
37. 8.83 L2 U R2 B' D' R' L' U' B' R2 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U L 
38. 7.02 R2 F' U2 B L2 B' L2 F R2 F2 L B2 R' B L2 D B L2 F2 R2 
39. 7.75 D U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 R F U' B2 L' R 
40. 7.02 L D2 U2 B' R2 F R2 F R2 B2 L' R D' R' F2 D2 F D U' 
41. 7.19 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' U' F L2 D' L B' F R2 U' L' B2 
42. 7.78 R B2 U2 L R2 F2 L' U2 L U2 D L2 B F D2 F2 D' F' U F2 
43. 6.59 R' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' U' B L' R U' F L2 R U2 
44. 8.58 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 R B' L2 F L' U' R B2 L2 
45. 7.95 B D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B D2 R' F' R2 D L2 F' D2 R 
46. 6.43 R' U2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B F' R' F2 U L2 B' D L' R 
47. 8.26 U' L2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' B L2 F D2 
48. 7.23 F' U' D F2 R F L D R' D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 
49. 5.94 L2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R F U2 F2 D2 F R2 U' R' U' 
50. 6.78 U2 L2 F U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F D' L U L2 B' U' B R' 
51. 6.79 B D F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 R' B2 D2 R2 F' D' L F2 R 
52. 7.24 U2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 B R2 U2 L2 F R U' F L U2 B L D2 R2 F' 
53. 7.21 U2 L B2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2 L 
54. 8.90 D B2 D F' L' U2 D2 B R U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 
55. 8.63 D2 B U2 R2 B R D L' U R' U2 F2 U2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 D2 
56. 8.57 B D2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L' B U L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 
57. 7.39 L' D2 L F2 L D2 U2 B2 L F2 B' U2 L' R' U B D2 L2 B 
58. 6.96 R' B U2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U' F' R D' L' D2 U' B' F2 
59. 7.31 F' R2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F R' U' B2 L B U R' F U2 R' 
60. 8.68 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D B L2 R' U' F D2 L' D' F2 R2 
61. 7.92 U2 L2 D' F' R L' B2 R F D2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 
62. 7.62 B' D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 R' F' U2 L' F2 R U' L2 U' 
63. 8.36 U' D L' B U2 L' U R' D' L F2 D2 F R2 F U2 R2 D2 F L2 F 
64. 5.72 B2 D2 R2 B2 L R2 F2 L B2 R' U R' B' U' L2 F U2 L' 
65. 8.55 U L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 D B' F' R D R' U' B F R F' U2 
66. 9.04 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D U L F2 D B D R' D2 L U' B2 
67. 8.41 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R2 F' L' U B' R D F' L' B2 D' 
68. 9.05 F' U R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B L B' U2 R2 F' L' D 
69. 7.28 F2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 F R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D R 
70. 7.59 D' B' U2 F D2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 R B F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R 
71. 6.19 F2 D L B' L F2 U F' R F2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 R 
72. 7.97 F2 L B2 L D2 L' F2 L U2 L U2 B D' B2 U2 L' B F D' F' R2 
73. 7.38 L U' L' D2 R' D2 B' R2 D' L2 F L2 F U2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 
74. 7.51 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F' D U2 L' R2 D' U2 R B 
75. 5.85 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 R F L U2 R B2 R2 U' R 
76. 6.18 R' D2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B F2 U2 R U B' F' U F' R2 F2 
77. 9.72 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 R B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L R F' R U' 
78. 9.19 B L D2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 D2 R F2 R' F' U' R2 D L D' F D L2 
79. 7.86 F2 R D2 U2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 L' B' D' U2 B L F D B2 U' R2 
80. 8.81 U' D2 F' R2 D R' F L F' L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' B2 R 
81. 8.37 U' B2 D2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 L' D' F' U2 F2 L' F' 
82. 9.40 B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L' F' D' B' D' R' F2 R D2 U 
83. 7.80+ B' L2 B' L2 U B' R' L' D2 F U2 F R2 B' D2 B U2 L2 U' 
84. 6.70 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 R' F U' L2 R2 F2 L' U2 F U' 
85. 6.94 L D2 B2 D L2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 B' R2 F' L D2 R2 B' R' B 
86. 7.95 U L F' R2 F D' B U R2 L D2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R U 
87. 8.77 L2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' F' R U2 R2 D B D' F' D' U2 
88. 6.85 F2 B R B2 D R' B' D R' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 
89. 9.65 D F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 F' D B2 D' L' R2 B' U2 R D' 
90. 6.29 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U' B2 F U' R F' R' D2 L F' 
91. 9.04 D R' L' D2 B' L2 F' R U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B' 
92. 7.39 F D2 B2 R D2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 F D R B' L' R2 U' R F' 
93. 7.82 B2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 U F2 R D' L D B' R2 D U2 
94. 8.27 B2 D2 F U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L B' R' B2 L2 D B' 
95. 6.94 D R F2 D2 B2 R D2 R D2 B2 L2 D' B R' B2 F' R B L' F2 
96. 7.49 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' L B' D' U F L D B D' U' 
97. 7.78 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R' B' R' F D U' L' D2 F D' 
98. 6.51 D B2 U2 R U' F2 U2 R' F D2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 
99. 7.69 U' D2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B F' R' F U B' D2 B F2 
100. 7.20 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 R' F' D L' U' B L F D F' 
101. 10.80 U2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L R2 U L' F' D B' L D' F 
102. 8.13 R2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B' L2 D' R' F' L2 B 
103. 9.04 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D' B' R2 U F' D B' L F U' 
104. 8.25 B' D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R B2 F' L' R' U' F L' F2 L2 
105. 7.54 L' U L U' L B' U2 L F L2 D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 
106. 8.06 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 D' B' F2 D2 F' D L F' R 
107. 8.75 D2 L D R2 F' B2 D B' L F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D2 
108. 5.65 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 L' B' D' U2 R U B R F R2



Really Really happy with this.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> single
> best: 5.65


:O gj


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> :O gj



5.65 single is nothing compared to a 7.8 AO100.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Cross + 1 AO50: 2.045. Non-rolling, so about what I average. I'm curious how I compare to others near my 3x3 speed.





DanpHan said:


> 2.14 AO50
> bleh



Man, I suck at this:

2.50 avg50


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Man, I suck at this:
> 
> 2.50 avg50



LEARN INSPECTION!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Man, I suck at this:
> 
> 2.50 avg50



How often do you predict your first pair?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> How often do you predict your first pair?



he said he never looks past cross


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> he said he never looks past cross



That is... not good.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 17, 2015)

That's weird, for someone of his speed. Perhaps being primarily an OH solver is the cause? In OH compared to TH, being excellent at turning is more important than being excellent at lookahead, since OH turning is more difficult and takes more skill to do well, and lookahead takes less skill to do well since the solves move slower than TH. Cross+1 are really lookahead based and the rest of the solve is much more TPS based. Perhaps this is why? Just a theory.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> That's weird, for someone of his speed. Perhaps being primarily an OH solver is the cause? In OH compared to TH, being excellent at turning is more important than being excellent at lookahead, since OH turning is more difficult and takes more skill to do well, and lookahead takes less skill to do well since the solves move slower than TH. Cross+1 are really lookahead based and the rest of the solve is much more TPS based. Perhaps this is why? Just a theory.



I think it's just his TPS, he's so fast with out look ahead that it was never really necessary. My TPS is pretty bad so my look ahead has always been good and thus my cross+1.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> he's so fast with out look ahead that *it was never really necessary.*


I don't know how you could think that. The goal isn't to be sub a certain speed; the goal is to be as fast as possible. Good lookahead is necessary for that. He'll be much faster with great turning and great lookahead than with great turning and mediocre lookahead. Maybe lookahead is not necessary for him to be sub 9, but it's still necessary.


> My TPS is pretty bad so my look ahead has always been good and thus my cross+1.


That's actually unfortunate--great TPS and bad lookahead would be a better fit for someone who knows a ton of algs. Your physical solving style doesn't fit your mental solving style, haha.

EDIT: I think I'm wrong about that last part, actually. Knowing as many LL algs as you do means that you often use one alg when most people would use two. You spend less moves and time doing TPS-based solving than most people, so I'm totally wrong about that.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I don't know how you could think that. The goal isn't to be sub a certain speed; the goal is to be as fast as possible. Good lookahead is necessary for that. He'll be much faster with great turning and great lookahead than with great turning and mediocre lookahead. Maybe lookahead is not necessary for him to be sub 9, but it's still necessary.


I agree, I mean it's not as necessary for him to be at his speed. They are many more cubers who don't see their first pair or have bad look ahead, but Antoine's case is exceptional because of his average.



IRNjuggle28 said:


> That's actually unfortunate--great TPS and bad lookahead would be a better fit for someone who knows a ton of algs. Your physical solving style doesn't fit your mental solving style, haha.



I wouldn't mind Antoine's TPS that's for sure.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 17, 2015)

8.09 3x3 single! Second best! Lol the ll was the same as my PB.. 
Scramble : F D2 F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B' L2 R' B2 D' L2 U2 R' U2
Inspection : x2 y'
Cross : R' L F' D F' L D2
1st Pair : U' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R
2nd Pair : U L' U L U2 y L U L'
3rd Pair : U' L' U' L
4th Pair : U R' U R U2 R' U R
OLL : Fw R U R' U' Fw'
PLL : U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
52 / 8.09 = 6.43 TPS


----------



## Riley (Aug 17, 2015)

2.13 avg50 Cross + F2L 1


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
avg of 12: 7.89

Time List:
1. 7.69 B L F' L' F2 D' L' D R2 F D2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 F L2 R' 
2. 7.14 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L B2 R U F R' B F D' R' 
3. 7.78 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 R F' D' U' L2 B' D' F2 L 
4. (9.55) D2 L U2 L B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U' L D L' F2 D2 F' L' D' 
5. 7.22 U2 B L2 F' B U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L' U2 R U2 F2 U2 D2 
6. 7.60 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R B2 L2 R2 D R2 F R2 F L R2 D2 B' 
7. 7.87 R' B2 U' L2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' L' U2 L2 B' R 
8. (6.93) R2 F2 R B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 R' U' L2 D2 B D' B F L B 
9. 8.89 F B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 D B' D F' D2 U' B' R F2 
10. 7.90 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 L U' B2 R B' L2 B2 F' L' B' 
11. 7.96 U L2 B' U2 D' L' U B2 R' L2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' D' 
12. 8.86 F' R' U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B' D L2 B2 L' B' D'


----------



## imvelox (Aug 17, 2015)

27.49 Uw Fw R' Rw Fw2 L R2 Uw R' F Rw L Fw2 F2 D' Fw B Uw2 Fw2 L' D2 L' Uw B U' B2 U' Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw' R' Uw Fw2 U' Fw2 R2 B U2 Fw'


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 17, 2015)

Riley said:


> 2.13 avg50 Cross + F2L 1





antoineccantin said:


> Man, I suck at this:
> 
> 2.50 avg50





DanpHan said:


> 2.14 AO50





Bindedsa said:


> Cross + 1 AO50: 2.045. Non-rolling, so about what I average. I'm curious how I compare to others near my 3x3 speed.



Ok im definitely going to give this a try later. We'll see how much colour neutrality helps.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2015)

1.90 cross+1 avg50 with lots of fails. Seems like even though I can see first pair a lot, my solutions aren't that good :s


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 17, 2015)

*10.48 *ZZ method avg12

9.31, (17.96), *12.01, 10.20, (9.15), 10.27, 9.28, 10.98*, 11.29, 9.74, 12.10, 9.64 = *10.48*

Bolded is a 9.92 avg5



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.48
1. 9.31 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' L2 F D F R' D R2 B F2 L U' B2 
2. (17.96) R2 F L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B F L2 F' U' B R' B F L' U' B U F 
3. 12.01 R U' B2 D2 F R U' B U' R F2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 
4. 10.20 R' L D2 R' U2 F' R' B' D F2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 L' U2 L2 F2 
5. (9.15) U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R D' R2 F' D' U' B R F2 D' 
6. 10.27 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' L2 D' L U F D2 F L B' R' B' 
7. 9.28 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F' L' D' B' F2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 
8. 10.98 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U F L U' F2 D' F2 D B L' R' F 
9. 11.29 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U L' F D2 U' B2 L' U' R2 F2 D2 
10. 9.74 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B' D B U' B2 L' R2 F 
11. 12.10 D2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F D2 R2 U2 F L D' B F2 L' B2 R2 B D F' 
12. 9.64 U2 D2 R' U' R' B R2 F U2 F U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2



Hmm. Sub 10 should be possible...


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 17, 2015)

Average of 12: 11.19
1. 9.71 B R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 L' B' F' R' U B L D R' F' 
2. 9.64 F' D2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D' R' F2 U R F L' U' R B2 U' 
3. (14.61) F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F U' F' R D' U' F' D2 B2 L 
4. 11.58 R U2 B2 F2 L D2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 F U2 B D' R B' F L2 F R2 
5. 9.77 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' F' L' U B2 R' U' F L' D2 R' F' 
6. 13.00 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F R2 D' B2 L R' B' F' D' R' F' D2 L' 
7. 11.16 D R2 L' U' F U B R L' B' L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 
8. 12.71 D2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 L' R' F' L2 U' L2 R D' R F2 U2 R' 
9. 9.86 L2 U2 L F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B L D R2 B' F' D2 U L D 
10. 11.57 D F2 U L2 D B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 B U' B' D2 F L F2 R D L 
11. (9.29) L2 U2 B R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U R' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 
12. 12.92 D2 B R' U2 B' R2 L' D R L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F' R2 

Maybe nothing special, but first OH solves on Shengshou Aurora since 2013.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Haven't OHed in a while...
stats: (hide)
number of times: 35/35
best time: 13.58
worst time: 19.52

current avg5: 18.35 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 15.04 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 17.70 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 15.93 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 16.85 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 16.81


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That is... not good.





IRNjuggle28 said:


> That's weird, for someone of his speed. Perhaps being primarily an OH solver is the cause? In OH compared to TH, being excellent at turning is more important than being excellent at lookahead, since OH turning is more difficult and takes more skill to do well, and lookahead takes less skill to do well since the solves move slower than TH. Cross+1 are really lookahead based and the rest of the solve is much more TPS based. Perhaps this is why? Just a theory.





Bindedsa said:


> I think it's just his TPS, he's so fast with out look ahead that it was never really necessary. My TPS is pretty bad so my look ahead has always been good and thus my cross+1.





IRNjuggle28 said:


> I don't know how you could think that. The goal isn't to be sub a certain speed; the goal is to be as fast as possible. Good lookahead is necessary for that. He'll be much faster with great turning and great lookahead than with great turning and mediocre lookahead. Maybe lookahead is not necessary for him to be sub 9, but it's still necessary.
> 
> That's actually unfortunate--great TPS and bad lookahead would be a better fit for someone who knows a ton of algs. Your physical solving style doesn't fit your mental solving style, haha.
> 
> EDIT: I think I'm wrong about that last part, actually. Knowing as many LL algs as you do means that you often use one alg when most people would use two. You spend less moves and time doing TPS-based solving than most people, so I'm totally wrong about that.





Bindedsa said:


> I agree, I mean it's not as necessary for him to be at his speed. They are many more cubers who don't see their first pair or have bad look ahead, but Antoine's case is exceptional because of his average.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind Antoine's TPS that's for sure.



"I think I'm the only sub 9 solver who never looks past cross" -antoine cantin

yeah i guess his lookahead is good enough. he thinks its too hard to track first pair lol.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> "I think I'm the only sub 9 solver who never looks past cross" -antoine cantin
> 
> yeah i guess his lookahead is good enough. he thinks its too hard to track first pair lol.



Nathan is following his path xD 
Who needs inspection?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Nathan is following his path xD
> Who needs inspection?



inspection is my best step lel


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 17, 2015)

4:20.05 2x2-5x5 relay 
Something magical happened, 2x2 was a joke

Also none of the cubes used were the same brand! *OR MOYU XD*
2x2-Dayan
3x3-Gans 356
4x4-Yuxin 4x4
5x5-Cyclone Boys 5x5


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 4:20.05 2x2-5x5 relay
> Something magical happened, 2x2 was a joke
> 
> Also none of the cubes used were the same brand! *OR MOYU XD*
> ...



race you 2-4?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> race you 2-4?



I haven't done a 2-4 in a while xD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I haven't done a 2-4 in a while xD



same here dont worry.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I haven't done a 2-4 in a while xD



I just got a 1:16 for that


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 17, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> *10.48 *ZZ method avg12
> 
> 9.31, (17.96), *12.01, 10.20, (9.15), 10.27, 9.28, 10.98*, 11.29, 9.74, 12.10, 9.64 = *10.48*
> 
> ...



it's happening now, 3 methods sub 10!


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 17, 2015)

3884. 5.429 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 U2 F D L D F' R2 B' L2 D2

z2 y'// inspection
L U R U' R// cross
U L U' L'// f2l-1
y R U R'// f2l-2
U y' R U' R' L' U' L// f2l-3
U2 R U' R'// f2l-4
U' F R U R' U' F'// OLL
M2' U M U2 M' U M2'// PLL


very very happy.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> *10.48 *ZZ method avg12
> 
> 9.31, (17.96), *12.01, 10.20, (9.15), 10.27, 9.28, 10.98*, 11.29, 9.74, 12.10, 9.64 = *10.48*
> 
> ...



A 3 method neutral sub 10 AO12, would be pretty awesome.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

59.93 2-3-4 relay PB single first sub 1 yay

2x2) R2 F2 U F' U2 F R2 U2 R'
3x3) B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 B' L' B2 U2 F D' F2 R D2 
4x4) f D B' R' f2 R2 D' f2 u2 r2 D2 U R2 F' r2 B2 F U' u' L2 R2 D' F L2 F L R' r' U' u' R' U B U' u2 f L' U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 17, 2015)

2-5 Relay in 2:19.65, not bad I think...
2x2: :03
3x3: :10
4x4: :42
5x5: 1:24


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 17, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Average of 12: 11.19
> 1. 9.71 B R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 L' B' F' R' U B L D R' F'
> 2. 9.64 F' D2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 D' R' F2 U R F L' U' R B2 U'
> 3. (14.61) F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F U' F' R D' U' F' D2 B2 L
> ...



Wuuut so many 9s.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 17, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Wuuut so many 9s.




Yeah, that was pretty lucky


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 17, 2015)

avg of 5: 10.77

1. (8.89) 
2. 11.52 
3. (12.20) 
4. 11.53 
5. 9.27 
wth


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 17, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> it's happening now, 3 methods sub 10!



Itshappening.gif!

Does this  count as a method though? If not, I'll have to find another method for my "sub 10 with 10 methods" video...



Bindedsa said:


> A 3 method neutral sub 10 AO12, would be pretty awesome.



That's actually a really cool idea. I can't believe I haven't tried doing this for Roux and CFOP yet...

I would have to do it as a rotation though, (eg. every third solve is CFOP) or else I would just end up choosing CFOP every time


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2015)

3x3 PB ao5 :O 23.85
(21.80) (34.07) 24.60 22.11 24.84
w00t w00t


----------



## TDM (Aug 17, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Does this  count as a method though?


NO!


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Itshappening.gif!
> 
> Does this  count as a method though? If not, I'll have to find another method for my "sub 10 with 10 methods" video...


It guess it counts, but ZZ, Roux and CFOP are so different that getting them all sub 10 is a far cooler accomplishment.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> NO!



 You got any other methods you think I could get sub 10 on? I could just link with an annotation on my "sub 10 with 10 methods" video. Is COL a method? I think you used it as one in one of your videos...

If the requirement is that I need it to be a named method, could I use rouxfop? Like F2B -> CMLL -> F2L ->ELL (or F2B -> F2L -> OLL -> PLL)?

My argument for it being a method would be that, first of all, it feels like a different method, and secondly, a roux user would find it hard to use this method and vice versa.

Edit: Does 4 F2L pairs -> CMLL -> F2B -> LSE count as PCMS? Because I have a 9.57 of that on video. Do you have to place the BD edge and do that L5E stuff for it to be counted as PCMS?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 17, 2015)

First sub10 ao5 in 100 3x3 solves: 8.79... I dunno what happened lol. First sub9 ao5 in a long time


----------



## TDM (Aug 17, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> You got any other methods you think I could get sub 10 on? I could just link with an annotation on my "sub 10 with 10 methods" video. Is COL a method? I think you used it as one in one of your videos...


PCMS, CF, and probably any of whatever Kirjava used in his sub-20 with 20 methods video. I'd count COL as a separate method.



> If the requirement is that I need it to be a named method, could I use rouxfop? Like F2B -> CMLL -> F2L ->ELL (or F2B -> F2L -> OLL -> PLL)?


I don't think that's a requirement, but that method is just a lazy version of one method, trying to make it similar to a person's main method to get good times with the original method (even though it's now changed). That's why I don't think it should be considered a separate method - it's not really a method, just a shortcut. I think you could use it as a replacement for either method (e.g. do CFOP and RouxFOP but no Roux), but not as a completely separate method.



> My argument for it being a method would be that, first of all, it feels like a different method, and secondly, a roux user would find it hard to use this method and vice versa.


But a Roux user would find F2B -> F2L -> LL easier than a CFOP solver (probably, if they knew LL algs). Like I said before, it's not really a different method - it's created as an attempt to make Roux solving easier for a CFOP user.



> Edit: Does 4 F2L pairs -> CMLL -> F2B -> LSE count as PCMS? Because I have a 9.57 of that on video. Do you have to place the BD edge and do that L5E stuff for it to be counted as PCMS?


I use your method and call it PCMS, but... it's a bit like the CFOP-Roux thing. It's not really how PCMS _should_ be, it's trying to make it easier for us, so it's half-"cheating". However if you don't do PCMS with L5E as a separate method then I'll be fine with it.


These are just my opinions btw - you don't have to listen to them! I'm not the only person you're making the video for


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 17, 2015)

6.36 3x3 PB single 

F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' B F2 R2 U2 F2 U F D F'

z2 y D2 L U' R' U R' U' R //cross +1
y' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L2
y L U L' //F2L3
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 //COLL + EPLL skip.

Previous PB was 7.39 lol.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> You got any other methods you think I could get sub 10 on? I could just link with an annotation on my "sub 10 with 10 methods" video. Is COL a method? I think you used it as one in one of your videos...
> 
> If the requirement is that I need it to be a named method, could I use rouxfop? Like F2B -> CMLL -> F2L ->ELL (or F2B -> F2L -> OLL -> PLL)?
> 
> ...



I'd say after you make the columns you can do whatever you want for L8E and it still count as a method.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

new pbs are *bolded*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-17
solves/total: 4000/4000

single
best: 6.00
worst: 11.68

mean of 3
current: 8.16 (σ = 0.16)
best: 7.73 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 5
current: 8.29 (σ = 0.14)
best: 7.80 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 12
current: 8.56 (σ = 0.33)
best: 8.29 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 50
current: 8.94 (σ = 0.40)
best: *8.68* (σ = 0.34)

avg of 100
current: 8.88 (σ = 0.37)
best: *8.71* (σ = 0.35)

avg of 1000
current: 9.07 (σ = 0.42)
best: *9.07* (σ = 0.42)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> new pbs are *bolded*
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-17
> solves/total: 4000/4000
> ...


Wtf... How much Do you practise per day?


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> I'd count COL as a separate method.


 
Oh, then that's easy 


> I don't think that's a requirement, but that method is just a lazy version of one method, trying to make it similar to a person's main method to get good times with the original method (even though it's now changed). That's why I don't think it should be considered a separate method - it's not really a method, just a shortcut. I think you could use it as a replacement for either method (e.g. do CFOP and RouxFOP but no Roux), but not as a completely separate method.



Makes sense. I was also thinking that it's a bit like making a method where you do a T perm before LL and calling it CFTOP. Would be pretty easy to sub10 lol. 



> I use your method and call it PCMS, but... it's a bit like the CFOP-Roux thing. It's not really how PCMS _should_ be, it's trying to make it easier for us, so it's half-"cheating". However if you don't do PCMS with L5E as a separate method then I'll be fine with it.
> 
> These are just my opinions btw - you don't have to listen to them! I'm not the only person you're making the video for [emoji14]





Bindedsa said:


> I'd say after you make the columns you can do whatever you want for L8E and it still count as a method.


Tell you what, this is what I'll do. I'll make a COL sub 10 video and I'll upload it along with my "PCMS" solve as an unlisted video and link to it in the description. Just in case. It's not like people _really_ care about this. Sub x with x methods is pretty silly anyway (it's these method neutral avg12s that really matter [emoji14]).


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 17, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wtf... How much Do you practise per day?



ranges from 0-700 3x3 solves, 50 OH and 4x4 and 2x2 and a few BLD. today I did 250 3x3 solves.


----------



## TDM (Aug 17, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Oh, then *that's easy*


*cries*



> Tell you what, this is what I'll do. I'll make a COL sub 10 video and I'll upload it along with my "PCMS" solve as an unlisted video and link to it in the description. Just in case. It's not like people _really_ care about this. Sub x with x methods is pretty silly anyway (it's these method neutral avg12s that really matter [emoji14]).


Ok. And yeah, sub-x with x methods is definitely silly, method neutral is clearly important. And I'm definitely not saying this because I don't do sub-x with x methods


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 17, 2015)

WOW big pb jump (previous was 11.55)
10.727
scramble: F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L D' F' U B2 D' B' L U R2
cross: z2 y R' F R2 U B2 D2 
f2l1: L U' L' U L' U' L
f2l2: L U' L' U y R' U R
f2l3: y' R' U R U' y L' U L
f2l4: R U' R'
OLL: U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


This was from the first 100 solves with a Gans 356 I just got today, could become my new main but right now I'm still super inconsistent with it, so I'll have to see


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow new turning style gave this NL PB right out the blue 8.73 and full step!


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 18, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Man, I suck at this:
> 
> 2.50 avg50





ottozing said:


> 1.90 cross+1 avg50 with lots of fails. Seems like even though I can see first pair a lot, my solutions aren't that good :s



1.60 avg50. I think I can do better. Using a not so good cube (only one I have atm)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-17
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 0.96
worst: 2.66

mean of 3
current: 1.29 (σ = 0.32)
best: 1.22 (σ = 0.23)

avg of 5
current: 1.31 (σ = 0.25)
best: 1.22 (σ = 0.23)

avg of 12
current: 1.57 (σ = 0.35)
best: 1.44 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 50
current: 1.60 (σ = 0.27)
best: 1.60 (σ = 0.27)

Average: 1.60 (σ = 0.27)
Mean: 1.61

Time List:
1. 0.96 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 U L2 R D' F2 U L2 B L2 B' U2 
2. 2.06 D2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 F D B' L2 D F' L R2 
3. 1.03 L F R F' L' U' B' U' R U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 
4. 1.47 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F L' B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 R 
5. 1.15 B L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D L D2 F' U R' F' L2 U L' 
6. 1.51 F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 B' R2 F R' D2 B' F2 R' 
7. 1.38 U R' D' B D R2 F2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 
8. 1.50 D' B2 L2 D' U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 R B2 D' L2 F R U' L2 B' L2 
9. 1.71 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D R' U' L' D2 R' D U B L F' 
10. 2.41 F2 L F2 R B2 L D2 B2 R D2 F2 D' R' B2 L D2 F' D' U F U2 
11. 1.26 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R2 B2 L U2 F' U R' U2 L B' F2 D U' F2 
12. 1.36 L2 D U2 B2 U L2 U R2 U F2 L B2 D' R2 B L2 B L F' R2 
13. 1.49 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F R D L2 B' L2 F2 U F' R' 
14. 2.04 U B R D R D2 F R' U R' F2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 
15. 1.36 D L2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 B R F' R2 D U' R F2 
16. 1.12 R B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 B U2 L' B D2 R2 U' L U2 
17. 1.71 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U L' B' U' F2 L' B F' D2 B' L 
18. 1.57 F2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 U R2 U2 B L2 D U R' D2 B L' U2 F 
19. 1.66 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 L D' L F R2 U B' D R F2 
20. 1.61 F D' B R D F U D F2 U2 B2 R L2 D2 R L U2 R' U2 B' 
21. 1.49 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L U B F' D' L' B2 D F' R' 
22. 1.99 D2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' R' B' F' U L D L B' U' R2 
23. 1.58 U2 L R2 F2 L' R' F2 D2 U2 R' F' L2 F R' F U' B2 D F 
24. 1.64 D B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F' D2 B' D' R' F2 R B' U' L2 
25. 1.60 D2 R F2 L B L2 B' D' L U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' L2 B 
26. 2.07 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L' B' R2 U' B2 D' R2 F' R' F' 
27. 1.86 D U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' F' D2 U2 B' L2 D B L' U L' D L2 R U 
28. 1.90 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 B' U' R B' F' L' B2 R2 D L 
29. 1.86 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L D R' D' U' L' D B' L D 
30. 1.77 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 U' B2 U' F' D' U2 R' U B L2 U' L' F2 
31. 1.73 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L F2 R2 B R' B U' R' B' D 
32. 1.52 U' R2 D2 B' D' B2 R F' L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 U B2 U' R 
33. 1.72 D B2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B2 D L' B2 L B L U2 L2 
34. 2.10 R' D F' U B' D' B D' L F L2 D2 F' B' R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 
35. 1.36 L2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B D2 F U B' U2 L R D2 B' R' F2 
36. 1.81 D L B' U B2 L' U' D B R2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 
37. 1.40 L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 D F' D2 R' D L U2 F' R' D R2 
38. 1.50 B D' F' U' L2 U' R B R' L2 D B2 U' F2 U D R2 B2 R2 B2 
39. 1.57 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R D2 R2 B' R U' R' D2 L F' R2 F2 
40. 1.03 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L B L U R F' R D2 U 
41. 1.63 B L2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L D2 U' L2 D F' D' 
42. 2.13 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 R' F' L' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B F2 
43. 2.66 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 R F2 D2 L U2 B' F L U' L R' B' D U' R' 
44. 1.99 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 U B' U L' D2 F D2 U F R2 U2 
45. 1.70 B2 R F2 R F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 B' L2 U R B2 D' B2 R B U 
46. 1.20 U2 D' L' F U' R2 L' D F U2 F U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 
47. 1.60 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U' F R B' R2 B L' U L B D L 
48. 1.06 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 B' R2 B' D' U L B2 U L' F R2 U2 R' 
49. 1.14 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' F R2 U2 B U2 L' D R2 B D F' R' U B F2 
50. 1.66 B F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D U F' L2 F2 U R B2 U2 R2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> 1.60 avg50. I think I can do better. Using a not so good cube (only one I have atm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???? insane!!! thats faster than my first block!!!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 18, 2015)

lol why am I practicing this


Spoiler



number of times: 116/117
best time: 53.50
worst time: 2:26.62

current avg5: 1:24.75 (σ = 4.99)
best avg5: 1:02.90 (σ = 7.03)

current avg12: 1:19.32 (σ = 8.47)
best avg12: 1:13.60 (σ = 9.34)

current avg50: 1:20.23 (σ = 8.75)
best avg50: 1:19.75 (σ = 9.25)

current avg100: 1:21.10 (σ = 11.50)
best avg100: 1:20.44 (σ = 11.47)

session avg: 1:20.83 (σ = 10.64)
session mean: 1:21.44


1:34.60, 1:31.56, 1:18.14, 1:10.72, 1:23.19, 1:24.95, 1:14.52, 1:16.06, 1:25.89, 1:23.86, 1:25.37, 59.40, 1:06.04, 1:18.13, 1:11.40, 1:27.65, 1:25.26, (54.25), 1:22.89, 1:25.41, (56.65), (1:58.83), 1:30.27, 1:18.64, 1:15.77, 1:21.68, 1:05.17, 1:21.64, (58.16), 1:10.97, (54.26), (2:26.62), 59.56, (2:00.30), 1:44.42, 1:16.78, (2:09.77), 1:37.69, 1:16.39, 1:11.64, 1:11.22, 1:39.89, 1:12.26, 1:18.24, (DNF(1:41.06)), 1:22.54, 1:44.00, 1:02.64, 1:15.00, 1:28.49, 1:17.91, 1:22.49, 1:45.63, 1:27.48, 1:23.88, 1:14.45, 1:16.43, 1:26.86, 1:10.59, 1:33.99, 1:18.19, 1:07.52, 1:21.93, 1:19.05, 1:32.38, 58.52, (1:50.42), 1:21.26, 1:38.55, 1:28.50, 1:24.20, 1:20.80, 1:20.21, 1:15.02, 1:20.26, 1:15.73, 1:17.91, (53.50), 1:33.87, 1:08.70, 1:11.28, 1:26.30, 1:46.92, 1:18.94, 1:17.51, 1:38.43, 1:08.07, 1:30.90, 1:32.27, 1:27.34, 1:26.65, 1:08.97, 1:16.69, 1:09.22, 1:32.74, 1:16.64, 1:13.71, 1:23.63, 1:29.24, 1:14.52, (57.21), 1:02.62, 1:29.06, 1:28.64, 1:07.27, 1:16.66, 1:09.35, 1:02.23, 1:12.77, 1:42.17, 1:12.90, 1:20.31, 1:30.12, 1:11.58, 1:23.88, 1:35.33, 1:20.25


3x3 with feet

1:02.90 avg5
1:13.60 avg12
1:15.71 avg25
1:19.75 avg50
1:20.44 avg100


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 18, 2015)

PB avg5 by .01!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-17
avg of 5: 7.46

Time List:
1. 6.93 U L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B L2 U L' R2 F2 U L' B 
2. (9.30) B' U2 L2 D2 L D2 R U2 R D2 R2 D2 F U F' L2 R F' D2 L' 
3. 7.71 F' D' L2 D F2 U L2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 F' U' L R B D U' F2 D 
4. 7.75 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' R' B' R' F2 D F L B 
5. (6.26) B2 L F2 U2 R2 U R2 B L' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D2

Pretty good, but can still get faster. Counting sub-7 is always nice :3


----------



## NeilH (Aug 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ranges from 0-700 3x3 solves, 50 OH and 4x4 and 2x2 and a few BLD. today I did 250 3x3 solves.



this inspires me, i need to practice more


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

NeilH said:


> this inspires me, i need to practice more



lel I have wayyyyy too much time on my hands. #summerlyfe. only 3 weeks left :'(


----------



## NeilH (Aug 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lel I have wayyyyy too much time on my hands. #summerlyfe. only 3 weeks left :'(



same here but i don't do anything cause i am liek nub


----------



## p2pcmlp (Aug 18, 2015)

Megaminx
3 more sub 40s (38.02, 39.49, and 39.63)
43.27 avg5
45.27 avg12
47.78 avg50


Spoiler



Average of 50: 47.78
1. 43.11 
2. (57.80) 
3. 43.72 
4. 52.65 
5. 47.19 
6. 48.57 
7. 52.92 
8. 46.53 
9. (38.02) 
10. 41.71 
11. 52.05 
12. 51.00 
13. 48.78 
14. 47.89 
15. 44.80 
16. 44.58 
17. 45.56 
18. (55.32) 
19. 44.21 
20. 53.52 
21. 41.98 
22. 50.52 
23. (39.63) 
24. 49.27 
25. 42.92 
26. 44.38 
27. 45.50 
28. 42.51 
29. (39.49) 
30. 51.81 
31. 50.96 
32. (54.08) 
33. 51.28 
34. 48.72 
35. 50.61 
36. 45.35 
37. 49.16 
38. 49.15 
39. 50.60 
40. 45.70 
41. 45.66 
42. 50.08 
43. 52.97 
44. 46.12 
45. 53.08 
46. 47.50 
47. 46.92 
48. 44.52 
49. 51.71 
50. 44.69


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2015)

1:10.65 Megaminx avg12 with a 1:00.63 single, not bad


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 18, 2015)

Just did a SQ1 OH solve... xD 6:48.305.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 18, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> WOW big pb jump (previous was 11.55)
> 10.727
> 
> This was from the first 100 solves with a Gans 356 I just got today, could become my new main but right now I'm still super inconsistent with it, so I'll have to see



After completely shattering all my pb's, the verdict is in: Gans 356 is my new main 
ao5: 13.65
ao12: 14.50
ao100: 16.26
1554	14.758 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L F D2 R' B D F2 R D' F
1553	16.771 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D' R2 D U2 L' F U' B2 R L' B2 U' L' U
*1552	14.196 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' L U L2 F' U' B' R F L' D2
1551	12.699 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' R' D R2 L B D R2 D L' D U
1550	13.089 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U R2 F' R' B R' L D' R' B L2 F2 D2
1549	19.036 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R D2 L F2 D' B D L D' U'
1548	13.682 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 U R D2 B' F R' F2 R' L B R2 U'*
1547	15.461 R2 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' F2 U R' U R2 L U F2 U F D U
1546	13.198 D R2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R B R L2 F U B' L D2
1545	15.210 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D F L' F2 D2 B' R D' L U' F' D2
1544	15.179 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 D' B R U' R' D2 R2 F
1543	13.525 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U B2 D2 U2 B' U2 R' B2 L' B' L U' R D U'


----------



## Torch (Aug 18, 2015)

OH PB:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-18
avg of 12: 25.32

Time List:
1. 24.57 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' L' F' D' U2 R B' D2 R' D' U' 
2. 27.51 D F' L' U' F L' U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' 
3. (22.90) R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D L D' U' F' L D2 R D' B2 
4. (31.89) R' D' F2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D B F2 L U F' R' U' R2 B' 
5. 26.48 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U B2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 U B L' D U' L R 
6. 24.60 U R' B2 U' B' U B' L D F D2 F2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 
7. 23.67 L B2 U F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F' L2 B' L R2 B' F2 U' L 
8. 29.84 U' D2 L2 B L2 D2 B' F' R2 F' U2 F' L U' F2 L' B F2 D F' L2 
9. 23.34 L F' U' R B D B' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 D2 R U 
10. 23.73 B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U2 R2 D B2 D R' B' L2 U R2 F2 L2 F R' 
11. 23.46 L R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' L D U' B L2 U R' B L2 
12. 26.02 B2 U F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F L B2 L2 U R2 D B L2 U'

Solves 7-11 are 23.62 ao5


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 18, 2015)

8.331 3x3 AO12. .06 from PB


----------



## United Thought (Aug 18, 2015)

3 new 333 pbs:


Mo3 = 11.99:



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-18
mean of 3: 11.99


Time List:
1. 13.78 R B2 R U2 L' F2 R' F2 L' U2 R F D U' R2 F' R U2 B2 L' 
2. 11.30 L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' U B D2 U F2 D2 L D' U F 
3. 10.90 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F D' B R F L F' D2 L' F



Ao5 = 12.42:



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-18avg of 5: 12.42


Time List:
1. 12.20 U2 L2 B' D2 B F2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' D2 L F' L U' B2 R2 D F' 
2. (15.18) F' R' B R' B D R2 D R2 B2 R' L F2 L' F2 B2 U2 R F2 
3. 13.78 R B2 R U2 L' F2 R' F2 L' U2 R F D U' R2 F' R U2 B2 L' 
4. 11.30 L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' U B D2 U F2 D2 L D' U F 
5. (10.90) F' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F D' B R F L F' D2 L' F




Ao100 = 14.19:



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-18
avg of 100: 14.19


Time List:
1. 12.21 D2 L' B2 U' B' U' R U' B' R2 D R2 U' D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 F 
2. 14.95 B R U B U B2 U F2 R2 F2 R B2 R' L B2 R' D2 
3. 14.84 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' D L' D R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B 
4. 16.69 L2 F D2 B L2 B2 F L2 D2 F' D2 U' F2 R F2 U R2 D' L B' U 
5. 12.86 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D F L F2 U' F L' D2 L2 R D B' 
6. 12.66 U' D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 L B' U' L2 R2 U R B' D' 
7. 13.54 D R' F2 L D2 L D F L U2 R D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 U' 
8. 14.79 L B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B D L D2 R' D L' B U2 
9. 13.24 R2 F' R' U' D2 L' D L' D R2 U' D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 
10. 12.40 D' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 F U' F L B U2 B' L' F2 
11. 15.35 F2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L' F2 R F L' U' F' D' R' F 
12. 12.71 R2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 D' R2 B2 F R' B L2 D B' L' 
13. 16.74 D B' R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' F' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 
14. (10.42) R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D' R' B' L2 D2 L' R U' B' R2 U2 
15. 16.77 B U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 L F' R B D L2 F U 
16. 14.76 D L D2 L' D2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 D F L U' B D2 L U' B2 
17. 14.68 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' U' L F R2 U L2 U2 F2 
18. (11.12) F' U2 R' U2 R D' R' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 D' R' 
19. 15.88 D L' B' U B' R L' B2 L F2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' 
20. 13.40 B' F2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B' U F2 L' B' R U' B' 
21. 14.51 F2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 R' F' U' R2 F R B2 D' U 
22. 15.52 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' L B2 U2 B R' F U' F' R' 
23. 12.23 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D F D' L' B R2 F' R2 U' L' 
24. 14.75 D U2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U' B2 U L2 B R B 
25. 16.19 F2 B' D B2 R F2 D L' D U2 L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' 
26. 14.54 F U L2 F2 U B L F' U2 B2 L D2 F2 R L2 F2 R D2 L 
27. 12.68 L B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R U2 L2 R' D' L F2 D' L' D B' L' B D2 
28. 13.77 L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D' L' R' F L F' D' B2 U L' 
29. 12.97 L' U2 B' R D' F2 B L B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' 
30. 17.19 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L' R' D' B R2 U' B' L' F2 R2 B2 
31. 14.13 B2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' U L D U B2 U' R' U' B 
32. (17.93) L2 F' D2 B U2 B D2 B L2 R2 F' U R' U' F2 U' R D B D B2 
33. 13.78 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D R2 U' B' L' B' L U2 R' 
34. 12.66 D' L R U2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' L' U L2 D' F L' B2 
35. 13.58 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 U F L R2 D L R' B' D2 U2 F' 
36. 13.82 D R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R' U2 R' U B L' R B2 L2 
37. 13.49 D' R2 F U2 F R' L F' U R F2 B2 R' L2 F2 R U2 R U2 R 
38. 12.24 D2 L2 B R2 F D2 F U2 B U2 R2 L' B L R B2 D' B' U' F2 L 
39. (17.77) B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L' F R2 D B2 R' D R' D' 
40. 13.89 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B' D F' R2 F' U' L B' U F' 
41. 12.06 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 R' D2 U' F' L' D' B' U B2 U2 
42. 12.21 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 L F' U R F2 D' U' B U' F' 
43. 13.80 F L F2 L U2 F2 L B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B L' B U F2 L B U2 
44. 14.01 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B' D L2 U2 F2 U' F R' F 
45. 14.40 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U L F2 R' D' F' R U' L2 D' U' 
46. 14.08 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L B2 R' B U' R2 U B R' D2 
47. 13.67 R D2 F U2 D' L' U L2 F B2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 
48. 11.95 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U B R' D' B2 F L' D2 B' F L' 
49. 15.10 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 L' B D U2 F' L2 R D F L2 
50. 16.35 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L D2 R F2 L' D2 F' U' L' D B L' B' L U F 
51. 16.09 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D R D2 B' L R2 B2 F' D F2 D2 
52. 15.68 D U F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R B' D F' U' L F2 L' D B2 
53. 12.95 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B' D' L F' U L2 B' L2 B R U' 
54. 12.48 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' L2 F L R' B' D' U2 B' R 
55. 14.49 L2 B2 D F U R' F B D' L2 D2 F2 R U2 R U2 L' F2 D2 R' B 
56. (18.37) F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 D R' F' D U2 L' U L2 U' B' 
57. 11.76 L2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' D' L2 R B' F' R2 U' R F' 
58. 17.22 R D' L' U L' D' R2 B L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 R2 L' 
59. 12.36 D2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F L R2 F D2 L2 B2 D' F L2 
60. 14.21 R F R2 B2 R U2 F' D B F2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 
61. 14.46 F R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 L' D' R' F' D2 U' F D' B L' F 
62. 13.39 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 R' D R' D U F D2 U2 R2 
63. (20.95+) L' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' U F2 B' D B L D' U L' B F 
64. 14.49 L F' L2 D R2 L2 F R' F2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' 
65. 14.59 U' B' R2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U' L D' R B U2 R F2 L2 
66. 13.97 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 D2 F D2 B D U2 B' F' R' U' L' 
67. 14.61 U R L' F L B' U F B R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 
68. 14.30 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D B' D B F' D' R' B' R2 D2 B' 
69. 15.76 U2 F' B' R L2 D2 B2 U L' D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D 
70. 15.28 D B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L B D2 U L2 U B' R' B2 U' 
71. 13.92 F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L' R' F L2 B2 R D B' R D 
72. 13.04 U R B' R2 D' F2 L' U' D R U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 
73. 16.81 F' D2 F D2 F' L2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 U L' B' R F R D2 L2 B' R2 
74. 13.39 D2 U2 F' U2 B' F' L2 D2 F L2 F' U F D R' B' F U R U' L' 
75. 15.26 D2 R F L U' L2 B2 L2 D' F' R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 D' 
76. 12.20 U2 L2 B' D2 B F2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' D2 L F' L U' B2 R2 D F' 
77. 15.18 F' R' B R' B D R2 D R2 B2 R' L F2 L' F2 B2 U2 R F2 
78. 13.78 R B2 R U2 L' F2 R' F2 L' U2 R F D U' R2 F' R U2 B2 L' 
79. (11.30) L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' U B D2 U F2 D2 L D' U F 
80. (10.90) F' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F D' B R F L F' D2 L' F 
81. 14.15 B2 F2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U B2 U' R' D2 L' D F' L2 D F2 R' F' 
82. 15.19 B D2 F' L2 U2 B L2 R2 B R2 D B F R U R2 D B2 R 
83. 14.62 F2 L2 R D2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R F D' F2 D' F U' L D' F2 
84. (18.23) U2 B2 R B2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 L D' L2 U' B2 F' L R D B 
85. 12.69 F' R2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U F' L2 R F' U2 L' F2 D U' 
86. 15.45 B2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F' R F' L' F' R B D U B 
87. 14.29 B' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' F D2 R U2 L' D F R 
88. 15.44 B' L' D' R' B2 D2 F R' B L U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 
89. 15.29 L' D2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' D B2 R2 F' L R' D2 U' 
90. 13.02 B' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 B U' B F2 U' L B2 D' R 
91. 14.33 L' F' U2 F' R2 B L2 F' L2 D2 F L' D B2 F2 D' U B R2 
92. (11.24) R2 F' R' B' U R' D' L2 U R L D2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 B 
93. 13.32 R2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 R2 U B D' L' D' R' D B2 F L2 U2 
94. 14.92 L2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 F D2 B F' U2 D' R' B2 R U2 L F' U B' L' 
95. 14.29 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 B R2 F L' B2 R F D U2 F' 
96. 13.64 B' R2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F L2 R2 B' L' B F2 R F 
97. 13.55 B' L U B2 D B' R U R D B2 U R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 F' 
98. 14.56 U R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 R U R B' F2 
99. 15.10 U2 B2 L B D2 R B' R' D' L F2 R F2 L D2 R2 L' 
100. 13.92 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 F' L R2 B R2 D F2 D' L R



yes! progress at last!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

1.90 ao 50
1.98 ao 100
2.36 ao 1000
sub 2.5 confirmed???


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1.90 ao 50
> 1.98 ao 100
> 2.36 ao 1000
> sub 2.5 confirmed???



WTF, so fast at another event.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> WTF, so fast at another event.



i just started practising seriously like a month ago . roux OP. you already know CLL. I went straight to learning EG1.


----------



## TDM (Aug 18, 2015)

Second-best Roux OH solve, except my old PB.
9. 16.13 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 D' R F' U2 F2 R U2 R' F U L

x2 // Inspection
L' u F' // FB (3/3)
z' L2 U2 L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U' // F2B-3 (12/15)
z z' L2 U' L2 U L2 U' L U // F2B-4 (8/23)
z L F' L' U L U L' U' L F L' U' L U x L U' L' U x' L' // CMLL (19/42) (EO skip) (ULUR skip)
U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EP (6/48)

Awful TPS. So many pauses, especially during SB (which was also very inefficient).


----------



## dboeren (Aug 18, 2015)

Finished learning 4x4


----------



## Kurainu17 (Aug 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1.90 ao 50
> 1.98 ao 100
> 2.36 ao 1000
> sub 2.5 confirmed???



stackmat?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> stackmat?



yeah, i use stackmat for everything.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 18, 2015)

12.817 OH AO12, sub 13!


----------



## Kurainu17 (Aug 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> *ao 12: 1.71*
> *ao 50: 2.03*
> *ao 100: 2.20*





PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1.90 ao 50
> 1.98 ao 100
> 2.36 ao 1000



Dropping .22 in your 2x2 avg100 in the span of 6 days and you only learned EG-1 recently. I'm very skeptical.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 12.817 OH AO12, sub 13!



woahhh nice!


----------



## NeilH (Aug 18, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 12.817 OH AO12, sub 13!



awesome!



Kurainu17 said:


> Dropping .22 in your 2x2 avg100 in the span of 6 days and you only learned EG-1 recently. I'm very skeptical.



yea by the time i average 10, if i ever do, pdf will be sub 7
EDIT: I'm talking about 3x3


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> Dropping .22 in your 2x2 avg100 in the span of 6 days and you only learned EG-1 recently. I'm very skeptical.



I would be to, so I don't blame you. I finished EG1 maybe 2-3 weeks ago. In the past few days, I've done tons of slow solves, and I can one-look 90% of my solves. The only thing holding me back was TPS and AUF. I learned AUF for all my CLLs and most EG1s yesterday, and drilled all my algs for 10 minutes each this morning. Now I can one-look (including AUF) and also spam TPS.


----------



## Kurainu17 (Aug 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I would be to, so I don't blame you. I finished EG1 maybe 2-3 weeks ago. In the past few days, I've done tons of slow solves, and I can one-look 90% of my solves. The only thing holding me back was TPS and AUF. I learned AUF for all my CLLs and most EG1s yesterday, and drilled all my algs for 10 minutes each this morning. Now I can one-look (including AUF) and also spam TPS.



None of these statements elevates my skepticism. If anything I'm even more skeptical, as doing all this practice in such a short time frame and being able to produce these results already seems unlikely to me. Plus, no matter what practice it may be, dropping 10% in speed when you're already at a world class speed in less than a week? I think this warrants my skepticism alone. But, what do I know. 

Post a video to prove me wrong. Or just ignore my comments, you don't need to prove your speed to anyone.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 18, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> None of these statements elevates my skepticism. If anything I'm even more skeptical, as doing all this practice in such a short time frame and being able to produce these results already seems unlikely to me. Plus, no matter what practice it may be, dropping 10% in speed when you're already at a world class speed in less than a week? I think this warrants my skepticism alone. But, what do I know.
> 
> Post a video to prove me wrong. Or just ignore my comments, you don't need to prove your speed to anyone.



lol 2x2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> None of these statements elevates my skepticism. If anything I'm even more skeptical, as doing all this practice in such a short time frame and being able to produce these results already seems unlikely to me. Plus, no matter what practice it may be, dropping 10% in speed when you're already at a world class speed in less than a week? I think this warrants my skepticism alone. But, what do I know.
> 
> Post a video to prove me wrong. Or just ignore my comments, you don't need to prove your speed to anyone.



Once again, I'm not mad at you for being sceptical. I have faced a lot of scepticism, especially with my 3x3 improvement, which is WAY more insane than my 2x2 improvement. I was actually thinking of uploading a 2x2 vid lol. I'll do it tomorrow.



cuboy63 said:


> lol 2x2



says you!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 19, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> None of these statements elevates my skepticism. If anything I'm even more skeptical, as doing all this practice in such a short time frame and being able to produce these results already seems unlikely to me. Plus, no matter what practice it may be, dropping 10% in speed when you're already at a world class speed in less than a week? I think this warrants my skepticism alone. But, what do I know.
> 
> Post a video to prove me wrong. Or just ignore my comments, you don't need to prove your speed to anyone.




I've seen that guys 3x3 progress on here before and if his 3x3 progress is true then this isn't unlikely at all XD (Don't mind me, just a random person readin your conversation)


1:22.72 5x5 PB single with 24 second centers (Took a glance at the timer )
Also, Sub-12 3x3 average of 50 (11:97)! I've been practicing mega lately and it really helps!!!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 19, 2015)

Broke some 4x4 PBs in qqtimer, and closed the window before writing them anywhere. Stupid stupid stupid. 47.xx AO100; we'll go with 47.97 since I remember it being that low. I can't remember the AO5 or AO12 at all. >.<


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 19, 2015)

WHY AM I SO CONSISTENT! *after the 48 single*Average of 20, 2015-08-18-22:07
Average: 1:00.42
Best: 48.99
Worst: 1:08.25
Mean: 1:00.24
Standard Deviation: 4.84

1: 1:04.32	Fw R' Fw2 R2 B2 U' B Rw' F Uw' Fw L' U Fw Uw' Fw Uw' R' D Rw F2 U L B2 R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Fw' D F2 R F R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2
2: 1:07.99	U2 L F' Rw' D Fw R' Fw' Rw2 F Rw2 B2 Uw' Rw B2 L2 D R2 Fw' L2 Uw' B' Rw Fw D' F' L Fw L' U' Fw2 D Fw' R2 D2 Fw2 L' Uw L' D'
3: (1:08.25)	R2 U2 F2 R Uw' R Fw' R2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' F D B U2 F U2 B2 D' F' Uw Fw2 Rw Fw2 R B' R Uw' F2 Rw2 U F2 R2 U B Uw Fw' L' D
4: 1:03.59	U2 Rw2 F2 U F2 Uw2 B' D' Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw Uw R Uw2 Rw2 Uw B2 R' Uw2 Rw2 F U Rw F' Rw' B R Fw R B2 U2 B2 L2 Uw' Rw U' R Fw2
5: 1:00.32	B U L Uw Fw2 R U2 R U' B' D2 R' Uw' Rw B' Uw2 Rw D' R D' L' U2 Rw D' Rw U Rw D' L2 Fw2 L2 U Fw2 Uw F' Uw2 Fw L2 Fw2 Rw'
6: (48.99)	F2 R U' F Uw R U' F2 L' D' F' Rw2 Uw F U F' U' F2 R U' Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw2 U L F2 R F2 U F' U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 R F' U2 R' U
7: 1:00.75	U2 Fw2 D L2 D B' Uw' L2 U R' Fw2 Uw2 L' U R2 F Uw2 F' Rw D L2 F Rw F2 R' Uw2 Rw Uw' R2 Fw' U F2 L' Uw' R2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L2
8: 1:03.79	U2 Fw2 D L2 D B' Uw' L2 U R' Fw2 Uw2 L' U R2 F Uw2 F' Rw D L2 F Rw F2 R' Uw2 Rw Uw' R2 Fw' U F2 L' Uw' R2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L2
*9: 1:00.08	R F' L2 U2 Fw' D2 Fw' D' F' Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 F D2 F Rw2 F2 Rw' U' F' U' Fw Rw Uw F Rw' Fw2 L2 F' U2 R' B' R Uw' R2 Uw' Fw Rw2 D
10: 1:04.89	R' Uw' F' L' F' R2 D2 B2 D' Fw R' U' Rw' Uw Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw F' R2 Fw2 U R2 F' Rw D2 Rw' F' Uw' Rw' U Fw2 R Uw Rw2 Fw' U' B
11: 59.87	R F' R U F' Uw2 R F' Uw' R U' L F2 U Fw' R F' Rw B Rw' D' L' B R' U' R2 Fw' Rw' D' Rw' B2 D B L B' R2 Fw Rw2 B2 D
12: 50.55	Fw Uw2 R' Fw2 D' F Rw2 D Fw2 Rw2 U Rw Fw Rw2 D2 F2 Uw2 Fw' L' D Fw R' D2 R' U2 Fw Rw D B2 Rw' F L' B' Rw D2 Rw U2 F' Uw2 F'
13: 1:01.14	F2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F Rw' U2 Rw' F U' F' U' F' L U' F' R B2 Rw' Uw2 B L2 D B' D R' Fw2 U' F Uw2 F' L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw R B
14: 59.33	B2 D Rw Uw2 R2 Fw' L B2 R U' Rw F2 Uw2 R2 U R2 U2 L' D' B' Uw B' Rw' Uw R2 B U2 R2 U' Rw F Rw2 U2 B' D2 Fw' Rw D F' U'
15: 53.26	R' U' L' D2 R Uw Fw U Fw' Uw R2 B2 Uw2 B2 R B U' B R F2 Uw2 R' Uw L' D2 Rw B L' D Fw' U F2 Uw Fw' R Fw Rw Uw2 R Uw'
16: 59.90	R' F' D2 Fw' L' Uw2 F Rw Uw F' Uw2 R Fw2 U2 F' Uw' R' Uw F2 R D Fw' R' D' R2 U' L2 U' Fw2 L U' B U' L' U' F Uw' F R' Uw2
17: 1:00.70	D2 R Fw2 U F2 Uw2 Fw' D' B2 D F2 R D Rw' B' R2 F2 R F U R2 D' B2 D' B' U2 L2 F Uw' B2 L2 U' F' R2 Fw R Uw L' F'
18: 58.63	B2 Rw2 Fw' U' Rw U' F2 Uw' Rw2 U Rw Uw2 F' Uw' R2 Uw F2 R2 Fw R2 F U R2 U2 B' Rw' Fw2 Rw D' R2 Uw2 R2 U R U2 F U L2 Uw' F2
19: 57.48	F2 R D' R U' Rw' U' R' Uw' Fw D' R' Uw' R B' U2 R U' B U2 B U F2 Uw' R' Fw2 Uw' L' F2 L2 F2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 D2 R D F2 R' U'
20: 1:00.99	Rw2 U L U' Fw R2 F2 R D' F' U R2 D L F' R' Uw' Fw' L2 U' B' Uw' L2 F2 U2 F D R' U2 R' Fw2 R' F R2 Uw' L U F' Uw R'*

*


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 19, 2015)

3x3 PBs: 8.54 Ao5, 8.78 Ao25, 8.96 Ao50 and 9.05 Ao100.

Could be faster, but my cube is sort of dying and I've been inconsistent lately.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 19, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Broke some 4x4 PBs in qqtimer, and closed the window before writing them anywhere. Stupid stupid stupid. 47.xx AO100; we'll go with 47.97 since I remember it being that low. I can't remember the AO5 or AO12 at all. >.<



Did you reopen it? For me, qqtimer always saves my times until I delete them, even through closing/opening the window.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 19, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> None of these statements elevates my skepticism. If anything I'm even more skeptical, as doing all this practice in such a short time frame and being able to produce these results already seems unlikely to me. Plus, no matter what practice it may be, dropping 10% in speed when you're already at a world class speed in less than a week? I think this warrants my skepticism alone. But, what do I know.
> 
> Post a video to prove me wrong. Or just ignore my comments, you don't need to prove your speed to anyone.



pdf please stop haxing thank you


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 19, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Did you reopen it? For me, qqtimer always saves my times until I delete them, even through closing/opening the window.


As I just now figured out, qqtimer.net saves the times but speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm doesn't. I'll use qqtimer.net from now on, thanks.


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> As I just now figured out, qqtimer.net saves the times but speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm doesn't. I'll use qqtimer.net from now on, thanks.


mzrg.com/qqtimer is the version on qq's website, and that gets updated earlier than the version on qqtimer.net. It also saves times when you close the window. I use both though, since 5 sessions isn't always enough


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> mzrg.com/qqtimer is the version on qq's website, and that gets updated earlier than the version on qqtimer.net. It also saves times when you close the window. I use both though, since 5 sessions isn't always enough



You can have as many sessions as you want with CStimer.


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You can have as many sessions as you want with CStimer.


I really don't like the layout though. I know a lot of other people do though. However qqTimer is faster, simpler and has everything I need (except random state MU scrambles, though I've not seen them on any timer).


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> I really don't like the layout though. I know a lot of other people do though. However qqTimer is faster, simpler and has everything I need (except random state MU scrambles, though I've not seen them on any timer).



ChaoTimer is an iPad app, but it has MU scrambles. I never use them though xD


----------



## Tanisimo (Aug 19, 2015)

9.34 avg5, 10.30 avg12


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 19, 2015)

4x4 PBs: 33.48 Ao5 and 34.74 Ao12!


----------



## United Thought (Aug 19, 2015)

What the what the how?!!!

102. 8.99 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' U R2 F' U2 R' B U' L2 U2 

PLL skip!

Only my second sub-10 but first sub-9. Beats my previous pb by 0.53!


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You can have as many sessions as you want with CStimer.



The latest version of PrismaTimer has every WCA event plus you can create your own subsets using a bunch of included scramblers. Only possible drawback is it's a javascript not a web browser if anyone cares about that. Works great for me though.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 19, 2015)

wtf I got a sub 10 omgomgomg
9.890
L F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D2 L' F' R' D R2 U2 R2 B2
x
D R' D2 M U M' U' L U F' // FB
U' M U M' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R // SB 
U F R U R' U' F' // ez pz CMLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 // ez pz L6E


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ChaoTimer is an iPad app, but it has MU scrambles. I never use them though xD





TDM said:


> random state MU scrambles



Several timers have MU scrambles. That's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> Several timers have MU scrambles. That's not what I'm looking for.



Scrambling MU is annoying.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 19, 2015)

3:28.71 5x5 OH no one cares


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 19, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 3:28.71 5x5 OH no one cares



woah thats actually really good! what do average on 5x5 2h?


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Scrambling MU is annoying.


Not really. A random state scrambler, especially if it was optimal random state, would be very few moves and very easy to scramble. I don't know how to program one though.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 19, 2015)

Talk about a hot streak! in 21 solves: 
4.88 single
6.60 ao5 pb
7.16 ao12 pb
7.33 ao21


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 19, 2015)

14.91 PB Single!

D2 F U2 B U2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B R' U R' U B' L' U2 B' U' B2 //
z2 // Inspection
B' D R' // Cross
R U' R' U2 R' U' R U y' L' U L // 1st Pair
U L U' L' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd Pair
y R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y R U' R' U R U' R' // Last Pair
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' // OLL
U2 y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 20, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Talk about a hot streak! in 21 solves:
> 4.88 single
> 6.60 ao5 pb
> 7.16 ao12 pb
> 7.33 ao21


Impressive.  I'd love to see the video if you have it; you've got such an elegant turning style


----------



## GlowingSausage (Aug 20, 2015)

(PBs in *bold*)
OH:


Spoiler



.xx


Spoiler



number of times: 1715/1728
best time: 11.58
worst time: 40.42

current mo3: 16.36 (σ = 1.97)
*best mo3: 14.40 (σ = 2.06)*

current avg5: 17.37 (σ = 0.89)
*best avg5: 14.80 (σ = 1.23)*

current avg12: DNF (σ = 18.45)
*best avg12: 16.44 (σ = 1.69)*

current avg100: 19.90 (σ = 2.99)
*best avg100: 18.54 (σ = 2.19)*

current avg1000: 19.67 (σ = 2.64)
*best avg1000: 19.53 (σ = 2.62)*

session avg: 19.69 (σ = 2.67)
session mean: 19.89

15.48, 18.98, 18.31, 22.59+, 20.77+, 22.97, 34.08, 30.59, 22.05, 19.04, 18.19, 20.51, 18.89, 17.15, 18.75, 21.79, 18.37+, 24.02, 15.96, 18.43, 17.65, 34.43, 18.83, 20.28, 23.40, 17.95, 18.01, DNF(23.72), 19.14, 24.42, 17.70, 16.71, 18.79, 15.83, 25.06, 21.19, 16.29, 22.74+, 24.27, 16.55, 21.47, 14.63, 15.27, 16.45, 19.61, 17.53, 18.65, 23.79, 15.61, 17.97, 19.48, 17.40, 18.14, 22.39, 18.06, 21.13, 19.34, 21.35, 18.78, 17.85, 19.64, 17.32, 18.65, 24.57, 20.62, 14.49, 16.06, 24.56, 15.59, 16.63, 18.08, 18.53, 19.82, 15.99, 19.05, 19.18, 21.94, 19.27, 22.73, 21.78, 18.66, 14.60, 17.93+, 26.19, 16.98, 18.57, 19.81, 15.97, 17.03, 22.01, 17.75, 20.07, 18.33, 15.55, 20.38, 21.60, 23.02, 17.02, 19.48, 19.45, 26.42, 25.24, 22.39, 20.67, 17.80, 20.42, 20.79, 17.69, 26.80, 17.30, 19.16, 18.51, 17.62, 21.28, 21.93, 20.15, 21.55, 15.44, 19.30, 17.42, 16.63, 21.81, 18.20, 17.41, 27.88, 16.74, 16.51, 26.13, 21.05, 20.28, 26.14, 21.93, 28.85, 18.81, 18.20, 22.98, 18.36, 16.84, 17.86, 22.41, 16.92, 19.05, 17.64, 15.88, 29.13, 19.06, 14.87, 19.06, 17.50, 17.19, 16.10, 17.73, 37.18, 19.31, 25.32, 27.77, 14.68, 17.51, 14.75, 19.19, 17.74, 13.90, 21.13, 18.22, 33.37, 19.19, 19.83, 21.92, 17.47, 17.29, 18.56, 29.00, 12.69, 14.85, 25.00+, 26.70, 21.25+, 24.59, 15.43, 23.29, 22.67, 19.48, 17.67, 19.59, 26.08, 20.75, 15.20, 19.14, 18.53, 18.02, 14.81, 24.13, 18.54, 20.86, 18.03, 21.16, 15.48, 22.98, 19.62, 15.25, 15.68, 18.14, 13.63, 20.99, 15.83, 19.75, 21.21, 15.23, 18.77, 16.99, 18.49, 22.94, 20.27, 22.00, 15.20, DNF(24.39), 23.57, 17.12, 22.68, 18.75, 16.21, 24.63, 15.05, 22.07, 18.36, 16.32, 18.99, 23.07, 19.31, 21.29, 17.14, 20.48, 11.58, 17.31, 16.85, 24.84, 23.66, 14.48, 17.52, 31.82, 22.44, 18.70, 21.43, 15.09, 21.52, 16.81, 18.52, 23.15, 25.84, 18.55, 18.81, 19.80, 20.15, 18.59, 22.66, 23.54, 15.40, 14.68, 17.53, 20.81, 19.89, 18.89, 15.93, 24.87, 21.35, 21.58, 23.47, 27.86, 19.03, 16.96, 16.41, 22.05, 17.35, 20.92, 17.17, 19.34, 16.04, 18.43, 19.64, 35.87, 27.33, 18.44, 26.87, 18.70, 17.22, 19.14, 16.59, 21.83, 16.13, 19.82, 22.60, 19.99, 21.78, 26.63, 18.43, 18.76, 19.15, 18.67, 19.15, 21.18, 25.03, 21.15, 18.68, 16.43, 26.39, 15.01, 18.51, 17.07, 20.46, 17.73, 18.28, 40.23, 16.97, 21.07, 21.21, 18.68, 19.92, 23.59, 15.76, 17.76, 17.87, 14.92, 19.60, 17.47, 21.09, 20.91, 18.06, 17.47, 22.70, 28.12, 15.55, 20.03, 18.99, 31.86, 23.79, 17.96, 19.82, 19.43, 29.40, 24.08, 20.10, 14.16, 21.63, 20.16, 23.48, 16.64, 22.24, 21.00, 23.33, 21.74, 22.98, 20.34, 23.84, 19.24, 21.57, 21.03, 19.39, 20.89, 25.81, 20.10, 16.61, 18.23, 21.91, 18.58, 22.54, 14.72, 29.23, 18.07, 18.29, 25.94, 20.31, 21.03, 16.85, 16.08, 19.95, 20.27, 17.14, 17.16, 23.61, 31.37, 16.67, 19.44, 22.63, 18.87, 24.37, 21.06, 17.11, 17.45, 18.40, 20.41, 25.28, 15.81, 19.31, 20.92, 18.21, 19.60, 25.04, 20.07, 33.32, 20.78, 21.37, 20.43, 22.12, 18.03, 15.39, 15.91, 18.79, 17.74, 18.07, 21.67, 21.28, 17.23, 14.56, 15.91, 25.88, 25.00, 23.25, 23.36, 17.06, 16.76, 20.07, 15.31, 16.53, 17.09, 20.82, 20.21, 20.15, 14.22, 22.11, 18.06, 20.16, 20.18, 17.51, 18.76, 17.75, 18.35, 19.03, 19.02, 21.49, 19.37, 18.51, 30.07+, 20.65, 18.04, 21.44, 20.24, 25.04, 26.75, 18.70, 15.19, 25.61, 22.25, 18.30, 19.98, 21.17, 20.41, 20.10, 31.23, 19.12, 18.79, 16.48, 13.94, 19.32, 18.56, 19.39, 16.62, 17.51, 18.24, 22.63, 22.67, 40.42, 18.40, 20.68, 17.37, 17.63, 16.87, 20.91, 19.69, 21.68, 21.95, 21.58, 16.75, 21.71, 13.14, 25.79, 19.27, 21.86, 20.74, DNF(25.34), 19.18, 22.39, 22.11+, 25.41, 25.48, 20.32, 19.69, 19.88, 19.37, 16.40, 21.25, 16.96, 19.89, 18.54, 22.17, 24.45, 27.72, 18.58, 18.51, 23.53, 24.39, 19.84, 20.88, 15.53, 23.47, 29.20, 21.89, 19.30, 15.93, 21.36, 22.58, 20.08, 15.23, 15.33, 29.38, 18.94, 19.45, 20.87, 21.93, 20.08, 19.79, 21.99, 19.63, 28.08, 23.26, 19.63, 20.27, 19.37, 24.01, 16.52, 19.07, 20.40, 17.47, 24.43, 19.26, 19.39, 23.53, 17.22, 22.74, 16.43, 24.44, 17.16, 21.57, 28.35, 19.53, 23.64, 25.67, 19.71, 17.49, 23.15, 20.83, 19.99, 18.73, 21.59, 30.66, 18.36, 19.28, 23.00, 18.94, 18.83, 13.33, 16.08, 19.98, 25.63, 18.82, 20.68, 15.55, 17.68, 17.56, 16.15, 18.34, 16.53, 20.03, 17.24, 16.03, 13.70, 39.84, 21.66, 24.62, 21.25, 16.03, 15.79, 15.30, 22.59, 15.84, 19.11, 20.10, 30.95, 20.66, 19.14, 16.49, 19.84, 27.24, 19.72, 18.26, 19.28, 18.20, 15.95, 18.87, 15.92, 24.18, 18.74, 20.12, 17.48, 19.13, 19.65, 14.19, 20.87, 22.42, 18.47, 16.59, 18.64, 20.66, 14.08, 30.76, 22.62, 19.95, 28.95, 19.71, 18.06, 20.79, 18.95, 17.62, 16.60, 19.42, 19.78, 18.28, 15.71, 18.80, 22.19, 19.46, 19.31, 19.62, 19.02, 17.15, 21.74, 18.74, 26.62, 16.07, 22.88, 15.01, 19.12, 18.55, 16.78, 15.18, 18.73, 14.20, 15.85, 17.07, 21.34, DNF(10.66), 23.21, 18.52, 15.91, 18.53, 21.42, 23.55, 15.68, 15.22, 17.06, 18.64, 17.38, 15.83, 20.09, 19.83, 18.62, 16.66, 15.77, 21.05, 15.85, 17.02, 24.05, 15.74, 18.42, 18.69, 20.44, 16.56, 23.20, 13.87, 13.82, 24.30, 18.92, 18.47, 17.99, 17.46, 20.52, 18.58, 28.23, 22.65, 19.31, 16.69, 15.58, 18.59, 30.60, 18.59, 21.75, 17.09, 15.98, 19.97, 18.96, 19.76, 16.95, 13.11, 16.66, 18.74, 18.04, 19.50, 18.39, 20.33, 15.76, 17.35, 19.51, 16.47, 18.56, 20.58, 16.89, 27.85, 18.66, 18.28, 18.74, 15.81, 17.92, 18.11+, 16.39, 16.07, 19.24, 22.93, 18.71, 19.13, 31.54, 19.70, 20.59, 19.95, 21.98, 19.05, 13.98, 21.15, 25.44, 16.20, 22.32, 17.43, 23.67, 30.89, 15.38, 17.26, 15.86, 14.35, 18.07, 17.22, 24.28+, 18.38, 14.70, 25.47, 30.65, 21.83, 15.97+, 19.65, 21.14, 19.51, 17.83, 22.49, 20.99, 14.79, 19.95, 23.17, 18.30, 29.68, 14.51, 32.54, 20.11, 17.58, 17.62, 18.50, 21.91, 21.09, 16.68, 18.50, 21.05, 22.59, 16.72, 18.05, 19.71, 17.60, 33.42, 19.58, 27.25, 18.23, 23.09, 21.46, 16.34, 18.42, 16.65, 20.57, 22.52, 17.15, 16.41, 17.79, 14.90, 22.81, 18.54, DNF(20.71), 17.22, 20.03, 26.54, 19.11, 17.87, 23.81, 22.34, 21.92, 18.02, 19.31, 17.59, 17.10, 18.58, 19.30, 20.58, 15.87, 25.77, 17.69, 19.75, 20.47+, 28.76, 22.42, 24.26, 23.16, 20.12, 19.98, 18.31, 15.40, 20.76, 14.19, 24.46, 17.33, 15.38, 23.71, 18.94, 20.84, 17.86, 26.75, 15.33, 24.62, 19.88, 20.40, 19.51, 20.33, 21.52, 16.37, 18.84, 21.42, 14.90, 20.44, 19.43, 18.30, 25.69, 17.59, 17.33, 18.55, 19.15, 18.35, 18.68, 22.18, 16.43, 19.74, 15.35, 21.35, 22.07, 17.19, 20.70, 19.46, 18.07, 19.63, 18.99, 15.64, 28.51, 16.35, 18.74, 19.24, 18.55, 18.71, 24.00, 17.60, 25.28, 24.88, 19.57, 19.76, 20.52, 26.91, 19.83+, 21.41, 24.99, 23.63, 20.60, 25.36, 19.10, 14.94, 20.95, 18.95, 18.15, 15.94, 20.08, 18.18, 19.75, 23.06, 25.45, 19.98, 23.67, 18.72, 20.44, 28.79, 16.95, 19.83, 24.28, 18.75, 16.62, 19.00, 17.50, 16.22, 16.09, 21.38, 20.04, 23.33, 20.94, 18.48, 22.19, 20.03, 23.00, 22.13, 24.44, 23.49, 18.19, 22.80, 20.92, 17.31, 18.06, 17.06, 19.30, 14.35, 21.51, 17.22, 18.45, 20.55, 17.86, 16.08, 25.09, 26.42, 22.33, 19.46, 16.12, 14.73, 17.34, 21.98, 17.34, 16.68, 16.10, 19.63, 20.66, 22.55, 21.64+, 20.20, 19.63, 21.11, 19.34, 22.63+, 16.10, 16.62, 20.26, 26.32, 15.49, 16.74, 20.72, 28.42, 14.97, 18.95, 19.77, 21.64, 18.80, 18.40, 20.06, 24.43, 19.05, 22.41, 24.66, 16.83, 19.47, 27.46, 22.75, 22.31, 20.83, 17.92, 18.93, 20.92, 21.70+, 17.75, 16.45, 18.65, 20.73, 25.06, 21.03, 19.43, 20.73, 19.42, 17.29, 19.78, 17.41, 17.14, 18.07, 32.11, 15.02, 19.18, 20.00, 29.91, 15.04, 21.38, 17.85, 19.33, 19.50, 16.56, 22.45, 18.05, 23.91, 26.40, 17.94, 24.42, 17.19, DNF(28.77), 14.50, 17.70, 13.42, 17.26, 15.97, 16.19, 19.01, 17.55, 17.46, 15.32, 19.57, 13.34, 17.03, 23.50, 16.97, 13.19, DNF(25.15), 23.98, 13.91, 19.87, 19.63, 18.57, 23.88, 26.07, 15.95, 17.46, 30.58, 13.86, 19.37, 19.55, 15.91, DNF(12.40), 38.21, 30.68, 23.90, 19.97, 20.75, 21.58, 23.18, 21.41, 20.30, 16.25, 29.05, 21.54, 17.40, 16.13, 31.84, 20.05, 16.55, 17.06, 17.06, 15.83, 22.34, 19.55, 25.27, 21.80, 16.01, 19.07, 23.76, 17.18, 20.89, 20.17, 13.75, 19.63, 17.17, 18.10, 17.77, 23.64, 15.41, 22.68, 19.02, 22.24, 18.69, 21.02, 18.50, 17.16, 19.66, 16.70, 21.15, 18.38, 18.62, 19.20, 23.10, 18.58, 18.53, 17.81, 15.89, 19.58, 17.49, 19.95, 19.42, 23.94, 19.55, 15.65, 15.98, 20.41, 16.31, 19.49, 16.51, 17.90, 16.64, 19.60, 14.98, 20.68, 19.02, 16.04, 23.99, 17.06, 18.56, 21.28, 19.13, 19.40, 19.02, 19.02, 16.61, 14.05, 12.53, 17.28, 17.78, 16.25, 26.24, 19.68, 13.17, 18.55, 20.74, 18.10, 19.46, 18.89, 19.69, 21.15+, 21.07+, 17.73, 16.00, 18.44, 15.47, 18.44, 20.46, 16.15, 27.04, 24.41, 14.29, 15.72, 18.69, 24.01, DNF(22.67), 16.57, 25.31+, 21.76, 19.88, 17.88, 18.90, DNF(23.22), 16.37, 22.91, 16.23, 19.60, 21.32, 15.94, 23.23, 19.22, 15.94, 19.20, 21.35, 15.87, 18.67, 20.43, 19.77, 23.68, 20.10, 24.94, 14.59, 15.17, 24.11, 20.29, 16.18, 19.35, 15.16, 19.60, 18.30, 17.22, 17.16, 18.61, 21.55, 20.07, 16.17, 19.63, 17.57, 15.78, 17.56, 17.70, 21.70, 19.03, 18.66, 20.64, 23.15, 15.23, 22.75, 20.72, 24.50, 17.51, 23.15, 20.24, 17.11, 22.68, 22.33, 24.03+, 17.39, 20.90, 20.11, 16.78, 18.36, 19.74, 22.13, 16.44, 12.88, 17.33, 18.38, 20.62, 21.28, 24.43, 29.39, 18.93, 17.34, 16.83, 24.51, 16.37, 16.86, 21.67, 20.79, 20.58, 16.73, 29.84, 20.55, 21.45, 18.85, 20.95, 18.06, 17.34, 17.83, 20.91, 15.30, 19.00, 16.11, 17.14, DNF(22.50), 18.90, 26.90, 16.91, 16.49, 18.44, 21.33, 24.15, 18.96, 16.14, 17.58, 25.24, 25.87, 22.04, 19.28, 17.34, 19.19, 21.00, 22.99, 35.15, 18.06, 22.99, 17.10, 19.90+, 19.56, 21.68, 19.87, 20.95, 18.97, 18.42, 20.78, 18.24, 19.10, 17.40, 18.79, 19.40, 17.01, 18.24, 19.96, 17.94, 22.01, 23.60, 22.03, 22.79, 21.95, 22.67, 22.79, 18.23, 24.94, 22.11, 17.17, 19.06, 18.83, 21.51, 17.83, 19.22, 17.45, 18.78, 22.66, 15.96, 21.28, 19.10, 20.94, 17.81, 17.48, 18.60, 20.56, 23.68, 23.66, 25.80, 16.75, 17.95, 18.04, 15.07, 17.74, 18.90, 18.08, 16.35, 17.39, 21.83, 24.07, 19.62, 17.98, 20.09, 16.96, 16.20, 30.62, 20.52, 21.32, 16.86, 18.92, 17.27, 21.19, 24.34, 29.19, 15.82, 25.47, 17.32, 22.07, 21.05, 27.83, 19.15, 16.50, 20.11, 23.01, 13.91, 20.88, 24.68, 21.44, 18.72, 17.74, 22.23, 17.50, 21.63, 14.77, 24.63, 18.23, 17.10, 24.98, 28.57, 21.60, 20.47, 18.43, 15.23, 19.69, 20.39, 19.76, 18.50, 31.35, 23.25, 16.87, 22.56, 23.78, 22.26, 19.30, 26.88, 18.74, 28.64, 24.31, 19.55, 23.33, 13.74, 19.71, 19.29, 23.54, 15.61, 16.41, 18.70, 19.40, 21.72, 25.51, 21.73, 20.19, 18.09, 19.89, 18.67, 17.23, 19.19, 22.66, 14.23, 13.51, 19.93, 26.05, 20.98, 17.94, 13.42, 15.80, 22.74, 14.70, 17.32, 15.89, 24.13, 17.25, 22.84, 17.82, 19.38, 21.51, 16.39, 17.81, 19.33, 19.78, 16.32, 18.47, 18.31, 14.15, 16.79, 16.95, 14.39, 18.71, 19.42, 15.56, 20.77, 16.45, 17.95, 19.89, 24.37, 17.20, 21.09, 21.00, 19.57, 18.61, 18.55, 19.60, 15.17, 14.17, 18.78, 17.27, 18.59, 21.41, 21.02, 21.39, 21.49, 18.25, 17.20, 19.95, 22.45, 20.19, 15.92, 20.42, 25.63, 18.83, 18.64, 27.63, 18.67, 21.03, 17.69, 19.29, 18.47, 22.86, 20.96, 20.63, 16.79, 22.11, 21.88, 17.71, 17.35, 20.14, 16.14, 18.74, 28.11, 18.03, 29.08, 15.45, 16.52, 17.99, 16.91, 13.94, 24.24, 19.41, 19.26, 20.33, 19.35, 22.39, 26.02, 16.19, 15.99, 26.53, 19.27, 14.11, 21.99+, 19.04, 20.71, 17.54, 16.54, 22.79, 21.51, 24.58, 17.45, 25.45, 20.53, 15.56, 19.48, 19.63, 19.09, 21.98, 20.98, 22.10, 13.18, 11.91, 18.83, 17.41, 22.67, 23.72+, 16.18, 15.64, 22.53, 13.61, 25.67, 17.53, 20.85, 16.21, 21.39, 17.77, 18.61, 18.12, 20.77, 17.39, 21.75, 19.41, 12.02, 24.31+, 22.56, 21.58, 26.54, 20.55, 15.35, 22.15, 22.55, 17.83, 20.97, 27.42, 25.41, 17.71, 14.98, 16.95, 23.99, 19.73, 18.99, 20.64, 22.06, 19.37, 17.23, 18.65, 28.91, 15.58, 19.95, 20.95, 20.59, 18.24, 18.01, 19.07, 16.83, 20.87, 22.03+, 24.67, 21.94, 16.10, 15.74, 24.42, 15.24, 18.13, 20.85, 18.97, 19.12, 20.18, 16.80, 15.71, 15.14, 21.57, 17.39, 16.89, 16.64, 24.33, 19.19, 21.45, 22.42, 21.81, 21.73, 16.67, 18.53, 30.56, 19.66, 18.36, 15.16, 15.59, 14.59, 19.16, 21.64, 17.08, 19.79, 19.90, 19.91, 18.08, 18.91, 17.26, 16.22, 14.10, 20.57, 14.09, 13.75, 34.99, 18.11, 21.00, 19.03, 17.32, 19.87, 30.03, 15.60, 24.93, 15.85, 22.89, 25.81, 25.11, 19.95, 16.64, 21.91, 16.58, 17.75, 16.91, 18.68, 21.06, 35.99, 22.04, 16.93, 18.49, 30.75, 21.88, 19.76, 17.65, 21.76, 17.12, 22.95, 20.34, 22.39, 21.74, 22.02, 23.11, 19.39, 18.64, 21.54, 20.50, 21.76, 20.15+, 18.68, 17.20, 23.21, 21.30, 19.27, 20.17, 18.33, 16.34, 18.88, 17.91, 18.42, 20.87, 20.72, 21.75, 29.13, DNF(16.63), 19.46, 18.14, 17.75, 20.27, DNF(20.93), 18.25, 19.77, 17.35, 16.49, 18.26, 14.32


.xxx


Spoiler



number of times: 1715/1728
best time: 11.577
worst time: 40.418

current mo3: 16.358 (σ = 1.97)
*best mo3: 14.396 (σ = 2.07)*

current avg5: 17.369 (σ = 0.89)
*best avg5: 14.804 (σ = 1.22)*

current avg12: DNF (σ = 18.45)
*best avg12: 16.437 (σ = 1.68)*

current avg100: 19.895 (σ = 2.99)
*best avg100: 18.540 (σ = 2.19)*

current avg1000: 19.671 (σ = 2.64)
*best avg1000: 19.527 (σ = 2.62)*

session avg: 19.688 (σ = 2.67)
session mean: 19.888

15.482, 18.979, 18.314, 22.586+, 20.770+, 22.970, 34.083, 30.586, 22.050, 19.038, 18.193, 20.511, 18.889, 17.145, 18.747, 21.792, 18.369+, 24.017, 15.963, 18.429, 17.650, 34.430, 18.825, 20.282, 23.395, 17.946, 18.009, DNF(23.721), 19.138, 24.422, 17.697, 16.713, 18.786, 15.832, 25.055, 21.194, 16.290, 22.740+, 24.265, 16.553, 21.466, 14.633, 15.267, 16.450, 19.610, 17.529, 18.650, 23.786, 15.610, 17.972, 19.482, 17.404, 18.138, 22.393, 18.058, 21.130, 19.337, 21.354, 18.777, 17.849, 19.641, 17.321, 18.651, 24.565, 20.618, 14.489, 16.058, 24.561, 15.585, 16.634, 18.080, 18.529, 19.818, 15.986, 19.051, 19.178, 21.938, 19.273, 22.725, 21.778, 18.659, 14.601, 17.927+, 26.186, 16.979, 18.570, 19.810, 15.967, 17.033, 22.013, 17.746, 20.071, 18.330, 15.547, 20.377, 21.601, 23.018, 17.017, 19.482, 19.451, 26.417, 25.242, 22.394, 20.674, 17.796, 20.418, 20.794, 17.690, 26.802, 17.297, 19.155, 18.505, 17.618, 21.282, 21.929, 20.150, 21.545, 15.437, 19.298, 17.417, 16.633, 21.807, 18.196, 17.405, 27.882, 16.737, 16.513, 26.129, 21.050, 20.279, 26.144, 21.933, 28.852, 18.809, 18.203, 22.978, 18.364, 16.843, 17.858, 22.405, 16.920, 19.049, 17.635, 15.875, 29.130, 19.057, 14.865, 19.063, 17.498, 17.185, 16.097, 17.729, 37.177, 19.307, 25.322, 27.765, 14.682, 17.512, 14.753, 19.193, 17.737, 13.895, 21.132, 18.224, 33.370, 19.186, 19.830, 21.915, 17.466, 17.289, 18.556, 29.002, 12.689, 14.845, 25.001+, 26.704, 21.249+, 24.594, 15.425, 23.289, 22.665, 19.480, 17.673, 19.593, 26.082, 20.745, 15.201, 19.138, 18.525, 18.017, 14.807, 24.134, 18.537, 20.857, 18.033, 21.161, 15.481, 22.982, 19.624, 15.249, 15.680, 18.137, 13.633, 20.985, 15.832, 19.745, 21.209, 15.225, 18.771, 16.993, 18.489, 22.939, 20.273, 22.002, 15.201, DNF(24.394), 23.570, 17.124, 22.675, 18.754, 16.209, 24.634, 15.051, 22.065, 18.355, 16.315, 18.994, 23.066, 19.306, 21.291, 17.137, 20.475, 11.577, 17.306, 16.850, 24.841, 23.658, 14.481, 17.522, 31.820, 22.441, 18.697, 21.433, 15.089, 21.518, 16.811, 18.518, 23.145, 25.842, 18.545, 18.809, 19.802, 20.153, 18.593, 22.657, 23.537, 15.402, 14.681, 17.527, 20.808, 19.888, 18.889, 15.929, 24.866, 21.345, 21.577, 23.469, 27.857, 19.032, 16.959, 16.410, 22.049, 17.345, 20.922, 17.173, 19.337, 16.041, 18.426, 19.640, 35.865, 27.328, 18.441, 26.874, 18.697, 17.217, 19.137, 16.585, 21.825, 16.128, 19.818, 22.596, 19.993, 21.777, 26.633, 18.433, 18.761, 19.150, 18.665, 19.153, 21.177, 25.025, 21.152, 18.681, 16.432, 26.394, 15.008, 18.506, 17.065, 20.458, 17.725, 18.281, 40.225, 16.966, 21.066, 21.209, 18.681, 19.917, 23.594, 15.761, 17.760, 17.865, 14.921, 19.601, 17.470, 21.094, 20.906, 18.057, 17.465, 22.697, 28.123, 15.552, 20.028, 18.993, 31.860, 23.793, 17.961, 19.818, 19.426, 29.401, 24.077, 20.096, 14.158, 21.632, 20.163, 23.482, 16.643, 22.241, 21.001, 23.330, 21.738, 22.977, 20.342, 23.842, 19.241, 21.568, 21.025, 19.393, 20.894, 25.810, 20.097, 16.611, 18.225, 21.905, 18.580, 22.540, 14.722, 29.225, 18.073, 18.289, 25.936, 20.306, 21.026, 16.849, 16.077, 19.945, 20.265, 17.137, 17.160, 23.611, 31.365, 16.665, 19.441, 22.625, 18.873, 24.371, 21.057, 17.105, 17.449, 18.401, 20.409, 25.280, 15.809, 19.313, 20.921, 18.207, 19.601, 25.041, 20.073, 33.317, 20.777, 21.369, 20.426, 22.121, 18.025, 15.387, 15.913, 18.785, 17.744, 18.065, 21.674, 21.281, 17.226, 14.563, 15.909, 25.882, 25.002, 23.250, 23.359, 17.064, 16.761, 20.066, 15.313, 16.529, 17.085, 20.819, 20.206, 20.145, 14.216, 22.105, 18.057, 20.161, 20.177, 17.505, 18.761, 17.746, 18.345, 19.033, 19.024, 21.488, 19.369, 18.507, 30.073+, 20.649, 18.041, 21.435, 20.242, 25.041, 26.745, 18.697, 15.186, 25.608, 22.251, 18.297, 19.984, 21.170, 20.407, 20.097, 31.234, 19.121, 18.785, 16.476, 13.936, 19.320, 18.561, 19.385, 16.616, 17.507, 18.241, 22.625, 22.673, 40.418, 18.399, 20.682, 17.369, 17.625, 16.867, 20.905, 19.689, 21.682, 21.954, 21.584, 16.745, 21.712, 13.137, 25.785, 19.266, 21.857, 20.736, DNF(25.337), 19.178, 22.385, 22.108+, 25.409, 25.475, 20.320, 19.693, 19.881, 19.370, 16.402, 21.250, 16.961, 19.889, 18.537, 22.171, 24.449, 27.721, 18.577, 18.512, 23.529, 24.387, 19.844, 20.882, 15.529, 23.465, 29.195, 21.888, 19.297, 15.928, 21.362, 22.578, 20.081, 15.226, 15.329, 29.378, 18.936, 19.450, 20.874, 21.928, 20.081, 19.786, 21.993, 19.633, 28.082, 23.257, 19.633, 20.265, 19.369, 24.009, 16.521, 19.066, 20.398, 17.473, 24.433, 19.260, 19.385, 23.529, 17.223, 22.737, 16.425, 24.441, 17.161, 21.569, 28.354, 19.530, 23.641, 25.673, 19.706, 17.488, 23.154, 20.833, 19.993, 18.729, 21.585, 30.657, 18.361, 19.281, 23.002, 18.937, 18.833, 13.328, 16.081, 19.977, 25.625, 18.824, 20.682, 15.545, 17.680, 17.561, 16.152, 18.344, 16.528, 20.025, 17.241, 16.025, 13.696, 39.841, 21.657, 24.616, 21.249, 16.033, 15.785, 15.304, 22.592, 15.842, 19.112, 20.097, 30.953, 20.664, 19.144, 16.489, 19.841, 27.240, 19.721, 18.257, 19.280, 18.201, 15.945, 18.872, 15.920, 24.184, 18.737, 20.120, 17.481, 19.128, 19.649, 14.192, 20.865, 22.424, 18.465, 16.585, 18.641, 20.656, 14.080, 30.761, 22.624, 19.945, 28.953, 19.714, 18.056, 20.793, 18.952, 17.624, 16.600, 19.424, 19.776, 18.280, 15.713, 18.801, 22.192, 19.457, 19.313, 19.616, 19.016, 17.154, 21.736, 18.736, 26.617, 16.072, 22.880, 15.009, 19.120, 18.545, 16.777, 15.184, 18.729, 14.200, 15.849, 17.073, 21.336, DNF(10.664), 23.211, 18.520, 15.913, 18.529, 21.424, 23.552, 15.680, 15.224, 17.056, 18.641, 17.376, 15.833, 20.090, 19.832, 18.617, 16.664, 15.769, 21.048, 15.848, 17.016, 24.049, 15.736, 18.424, 18.689, 20.442, 16.561, 23.202, 13.873, 13.817, 24.304, 18.920, 18.465, 17.992, 17.459, 20.518, 18.577, 28.232, 22.648, 19.305, 16.689, 15.576, 18.585, 30.601, 18.593, 21.753, 17.089, 15.976, 19.968, 18.960, 19.760, 16.953, 13.113, 16.656, 18.736, 18.041, 19.496, 18.385, 20.328, 15.761, 17.352, 19.506, 16.473, 18.561, 20.584, 16.892, 27.850, 18.657, 18.281, 18.744, 15.808, 17.921, 18.105+, 16.392, 16.066, 19.241, 22.926, 18.712, 19.128, 31.544, 19.697, 20.593, 19.952, 21.977, 19.048, 13.984, 21.146, 25.441, 16.201, 22.321, 17.433, 23.665, 30.888, 15.377, 17.256, 15.857, 14.352, 18.073, 17.223, 24.280+, 18.378, 14.696, 25.472, 30.649, 21.832, 15.966+, 19.648, 21.137, 19.513, 17.832, 22.488, 20.994, 14.793, 19.945, 23.168, 18.297, 29.684, 14.505, 32.536, 20.112, 17.584, 17.616, 18.496, 21.913, 21.090, 16.680, 18.496, 21.048, 22.593, 16.721, 18.048, 19.705, 17.601, 33.416, 19.577, 27.248, 18.225, 23.088, 21.458, 16.344, 18.424, 16.649, 20.568, 22.520, 17.153, 16.407, 17.785, 14.904, 22.808, 18.544, DNF(20.705), 17.215, 20.034, 26.537, 19.112, 17.866, 23.809, 22.336, 21.921, 18.016, 19.305, 17.593, 17.104, 18.577, 19.302, 20.576, 15.865, 25.769, 17.689, 19.752, 20.472+, 28.760, 22.416, 24.257, 23.162, 20.121, 19.977, 18.313, 15.402, 20.758, 14.192, 24.457, 17.328, 15.376, 23.713, 18.937, 20.840, 17.857, 26.751, 15.329, 24.616, 19.880, 20.401, 19.512, 20.328, 21.520, 16.368, 18.841, 21.424, 14.897, 20.437, 19.433, 18.300, 25.689, 17.593, 17.328, 18.552, 19.145, 18.353, 18.680, 22.184, 16.432, 19.744, 15.345, 21.347, 22.073, 17.191, 20.696, 19.457, 18.073, 19.632, 18.985, 15.641, 28.512, 16.353, 18.736, 19.241, 18.545, 18.705, 24.001, 17.597, 25.280, 24.881, 19.569, 19.760, 20.520, 26.905, 19.826+, 21.408, 24.993, 23.626, 20.599, 25.360, 19.097, 14.937, 20.946, 18.945, 18.145, 15.937, 20.080, 18.177, 19.745, 23.057, 25.449, 19.984, 23.673, 18.721, 20.441, 28.793, 16.954, 19.832, 24.281, 18.753, 16.624, 19.001, 17.496, 16.216, 16.089, 21.384, 20.040, 23.329, 20.938, 18.481, 22.185, 20.032, 23.001, 22.131, 24.441, 23.489, 18.185, 22.802, 20.923, 17.305, 18.057, 17.057, 19.298, 14.353, 21.505, 17.217, 18.449, 20.545, 17.857, 16.081, 25.090, 26.416, 22.327, 19.457, 16.122, 14.729, 17.339, 21.978, 17.336, 16.675, 16.095, 19.633, 20.662, 22.553, 21.641+, 20.201, 19.625, 21.114, 19.338, 22.625+, 16.098, 16.617, 20.264, 26.322, 15.488, 16.737, 20.720, 28.418, 14.969, 18.945, 19.769, 21.641, 18.802, 18.398, 20.057, 24.433, 19.050, 22.407, 24.658, 16.825, 19.473, 27.458, 22.753, 22.305, 20.825, 17.920, 18.929, 20.922, 21.697+, 17.746, 16.449, 18.649, 20.730, 25.057, 21.025, 19.425, 20.729, 19.417, 17.288, 19.775, 17.408, 17.136, 18.073, 32.114, 15.024, 19.184, 19.999, 29.905, 15.040, 21.384, 17.848, 19.328, 19.496, 16.560, 22.448, 18.046, 23.912, 26.401, 17.936, 24.416, 17.192, DNF(28.768), 14.496, 17.696, 13.424, 17.264, 15.967, 16.185, 19.008, 17.553, 17.456, 15.323, 19.568, 13.344, 17.026, 23.504, 16.968, 13.192, DNF(25.153), 23.984, 13.905, 19.872, 19.627, 18.569, 23.880, 26.072, 15.952, 17.464, 30.576, 13.856, 19.368, 19.552, 15.912, DNF(12.400), 38.207, 30.680, 23.904, 19.968, 20.752, 21.584, 23.176, 21.408, 20.304, 16.254, 29.048, 21.536, 17.400, 16.128, 31.840, 20.049, 16.553, 17.056, 17.064, 15.825, 22.336, 19.553, 25.271, 21.796, 16.012, 19.067, 23.760, 17.184, 20.887, 20.170, 13.752, 19.633, 17.169, 18.103, 17.767, 23.637, 15.408, 22.684, 19.024, 22.240, 18.688, 21.016, 18.496, 17.160, 19.664, 16.698, 21.150, 18.375, 18.624, 19.199, 23.096, 18.576, 18.528, 17.808, 15.888, 19.576, 17.489, 19.952, 19.424, 23.936, 19.553, 15.648, 15.976, 20.414, 16.312, 19.489, 16.512, 17.896, 16.641, 19.600, 14.980, 20.676, 19.023, 16.039, 23.993, 17.061, 18.560, 21.280, 19.129, 19.404, 19.016, 19.024, 16.614, 14.048, 12.525, 17.280, 17.776, 16.248, 26.242, 19.680, 13.168, 18.545, 20.735, 18.097, 19.457, 18.889, 19.688, 21.153+, 21.074+, 17.729, 16.001, 18.440, 15.474, 18.444, 20.457, 16.153, 27.040, 24.409, 14.288, 15.721, 18.689, 24.013, DNF(22.665), 16.568, 25.313+, 21.762, 19.881, 17.880, 18.904, DNF(23.217), 16.369, 22.906, 16.232, 19.601, 21.321, 15.936, 23.232, 19.217, 15.936, 19.201, 21.345, 15.866, 18.665, 20.426, 19.769, 23.682, 20.097, 24.944, 14.585, 15.168, 24.114, 20.289, 16.177, 19.345, 15.160, 19.601, 18.304, 17.216, 17.162, 18.608, 21.553, 20.065, 16.170, 19.625, 17.570, 15.784, 17.560, 17.701, 21.697, 19.032, 18.657, 20.642, 23.152, 15.233, 22.753, 20.720, 24.498, 17.513, 23.153, 20.238, 17.112, 22.681, 22.329, 24.025+, 17.385, 20.898, 20.113, 16.777, 18.361, 19.737, 22.129, 16.440, 12.882, 17.329, 18.378, 20.624, 21.281, 24.425, 29.385, 18.929, 17.341, 16.833, 24.513, 16.368, 16.858, 21.665, 20.785, 20.576, 16.729, 29.841, 20.553, 21.451, 18.849, 20.954, 18.058, 17.338, 17.834, 20.905, 15.297, 18.995, 16.105, 17.137, DNF(22.498), 18.897, 26.897, 16.913, 16.489, 18.441, 21.328, 24.154, 18.961, 16.137, 17.575, 25.241, 25.866, 22.041, 19.280, 17.336, 19.186, 21.000, 22.992, 35.146, 18.056, 22.994, 17.100, 19.897+, 19.561, 21.682, 19.866, 20.945, 18.971, 18.417, 20.777, 18.241, 19.104, 17.401, 18.793, 19.401, 17.005, 18.241, 19.962, 17.936, 22.009, 23.601, 22.033, 22.785, 21.953, 22.665, 22.793, 18.233, 24.937, 22.114, 17.173, 19.057, 18.825, 21.505, 17.825, 19.218, 17.449, 18.784, 22.657, 15.961, 21.281, 19.097, 20.936, 17.809, 17.477, 18.601, 20.562, 23.681, 23.664, 25.802, 16.753, 17.945, 18.040, 15.073, 17.744, 18.896, 18.080, 16.345, 17.385, 21.833, 24.066, 19.618, 17.977, 20.089, 16.961, 16.197, 30.617, 20.521, 21.321, 16.863, 18.921, 17.265, 21.193, 24.337, 29.186, 15.818, 25.473, 17.321, 22.068, 21.049, 27.825, 19.153, 16.497, 20.114, 23.009, 13.905, 20.881, 24.682, 21.442, 18.720, 17.737, 22.234, 17.497, 21.625, 14.769, 24.634, 18.233, 17.103, 24.977, 28.570, 21.598, 20.465, 18.425, 15.233, 19.689, 20.385, 19.761, 18.496, 31.353, 23.249, 16.865, 22.561, 23.777, 22.264, 19.296, 26.881, 18.737, 28.641, 24.313, 19.553, 23.329, 13.737, 19.712, 19.289, 23.538, 15.609, 16.411, 18.696, 19.400, 21.721, 25.506, 21.728, 20.192, 18.090, 19.889, 18.673, 17.225, 19.185, 22.663, 14.234, 13.512, 19.931, 26.048, 20.984, 17.936, 13.417, 15.801, 22.737, 14.697, 17.316, 15.889, 24.132, 17.249, 22.842, 17.823, 19.377, 21.513, 16.385, 17.809, 19.329, 19.777, 16.321, 18.473, 18.312, 14.152, 16.793, 16.953, 14.394, 18.706, 19.418, 15.562, 20.765, 16.449, 17.953, 19.890, 24.368, 17.201, 21.090, 21.002, 19.567, 18.606, 18.553, 19.601, 15.170, 14.174, 18.776, 17.265, 18.593, 21.407, 21.024, 21.385, 21.489, 18.248, 17.202, 19.948, 22.450, 20.193, 15.922, 20.417, 25.630, 18.832, 18.636, 27.626, 18.673, 21.034, 17.689, 19.293, 18.469, 22.855, 20.961, 20.625, 16.785, 22.105, 21.882, 17.705, 17.353, 20.136, 16.137, 18.737, 28.113, 18.034, 29.080, 15.454, 16.521, 17.985, 16.905, 13.936, 24.241, 19.409, 19.258, 20.329, 19.353, 22.393, 26.018, 16.185, 15.993, 26.529, 19.274, 14.112, 21.992+, 19.041, 20.713, 17.537, 16.539, 22.785, 21.512, 24.577, 17.449, 25.449, 20.528, 15.560, 19.481, 19.625, 19.089, 21.977, 20.979, 22.097, 13.176, 11.905, 18.825, 17.409, 22.671, 23.721+, 16.183, 15.641, 22.529, 13.609, 25.665, 17.529, 20.849, 16.209, 21.386, 17.766, 18.610, 18.115, 20.769, 17.392, 21.753, 19.414, 12.023, 24.307+, 22.563, 21.577, 26.537, 20.546, 15.345, 22.146, 22.553, 17.825, 20.969, 27.417, 25.409, 17.705, 14.977, 16.954, 23.985, 19.729, 18.993, 20.642, 22.057, 19.370, 17.233, 18.645, 28.913, 15.577, 19.952, 20.953, 20.585, 18.241, 18.009, 19.065, 16.825, 20.865, 22.033+, 24.665, 21.944, 16.096, 15.744, 24.417, 15.240, 18.129, 20.850, 18.969, 19.122, 20.177, 16.797, 15.705, 15.137, 21.570, 17.393, 16.890, 16.637, 24.329, 19.185, 21.449, 22.417, 21.809, 21.729, 16.665, 18.530, 30.561, 19.657, 18.362, 15.161, 15.585, 14.592, 19.158, 21.640, 17.082, 19.793, 19.904, 19.913, 18.080, 18.905, 17.257, 16.217, 14.104, 20.569, 14.091, 13.754, 34.985, 18.114, 21.001, 19.025, 17.321, 19.869, 30.034, 15.601, 24.929, 15.848, 22.890, 25.809, 25.113, 19.953, 16.641, 21.907, 16.584, 17.753, 16.905, 18.681, 21.056, 35.985, 22.040, 16.929, 18.487, 30.745, 21.881, 19.761, 17.648, 21.760, 17.121, 22.946, 20.337, 22.385, 21.735, 22.018, 23.108, 19.393, 18.641, 21.544, 20.498, 21.761, 20.145+, 18.682, 17.202, 23.209, 21.298, 19.265, 20.169, 18.329, 16.344, 18.881, 17.905, 18.416, 20.866, 20.722, 21.745, 29.130, DNF(16.625), 19.455, 18.137, 17.753, 20.272, DNF(20.928), 18.249, 19.769, 17.353, 16.489, 18.264, 14.321


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 20, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Impressive.  I'd love to see the video if you have it; you've got such an elegant turning style


Thanks man! I don't have any footage of these times, but maybe I'll try to film something soon.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 20, 2015)

Managed to figure out the "parity" algorithm for the Half Turn Cube.  With a 3.90 single.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Megaminx wtf
Bold is 1:37.016 ao5

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:30.890
Worst Time: 1:59.006
Session Avg: 1:45.107
Session Mean: 1:45.081
Individual Times: 
(1:59.006), 1:40.062, 1:43.563, 1:35.092, 1:56.603, *1:57.505, 1:38.827, (1:30.890), 1:31.358, 1:40.863*, 1:52.268, 1:54.936


----------



## ottozing (Aug 20, 2015)

PB avg5 (first sub 7), avg50 and avg100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 154/156
best time: 6.138
worst time: 15.980

current avg5: 9.045 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 6.695 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.659 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 7.707 (σ = 0.69)

current avg50: 8.618 (σ = 0.84)
best avg50: 8.153 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 8.385 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 8.347 (σ = 0.85)

session avg: 8.540 (σ = 0.89)
session mean: 8.585


----------



## Iggy (Aug 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-20
avg of 5: 8.87

Time List:
1. 8.71 L' U2 B' D2 F D' L U2 D F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 F2 
2. 8.86 F2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 D F' D L' D2 U B2 D' B U L' 
3. (11.11) D2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 F' L2 F2 L' D F' U2 F U' L 
4. (8.47) U B F D2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 R F2 L D' U' R' F2 D' 
5. 9.03 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D' L' B' L2 B2 F' R' U2 R U'

First sub 9 in a while


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah thats actually really good! what do average on 5x5 2h?



1:20


----------



## MartinK (Aug 20, 2015)

Rubik's cube
20.08.2015 13:26:17 - 13:51:19
Best average of 5: 7.47
49-53 - 7.20 (6.76) (10.26) 7.22 7.98

49. 7.20 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L B D R2 L' B L' B D' U
50. 6.76 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F' L U' B F2 D' L F' R2 F' U'
51. 10.26 R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' L F' D' R L U L2 U B F' U2
52. 7.22 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L B F' R' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 U'
53. 7.98 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F R F L2 D R' B D' R2


----------



## EMI (Aug 20, 2015)

MartinK said:


> Rubik's cube
> 20.08.2015 13:26:17 - 13:51:19
> Best average of 5: 7.47
> 49-53 - 7.20 (6.76) (10.26) 7.22 7.98
> ...



Wtf nice!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 20, 2015)

not too bad, failed the LL of the 12, all were fullstep ;D

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-20
avg of 5: 9.07

Time List:
1. 8.45 D' R' L2 U B' D' B2 R U' F2 U2 D B2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R' 
2. (12.26+) L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F' U' B2 L2 F' R' D2 L' D R2 
3. 9.59 U B' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B R D U B L R2 F' R' 
4. (8.11) L' F R2 U B' U D' B R F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 R F' 
5. 9.16 F' D' R2 D F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' L D2 R' D' L R D'


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 20, 2015)

New ZZ PB:

10.06, 12.31, 9.91, 9.76, 10.42, 8.81, (8.61), 11.31, 9.08, (14.41), 10.00, 10.15 = *10.18* avg12

Not going to roll it because I want to catch my first sub 10 avg12 on video. So I can be the only person to be able to say I got my first sub 10 avg12 on video three times  Will be filming all of my solves from now on.

Also: 6.57 F' B D2 F2 U' R' B2 U' F R F2 R' L2 U2 F2 R U2 D2 B2 L2, faster than my roux PB


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 20, 2015)

Why does my 5x5 turn better than my 4x4?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Why does my 5x5 turn better than my 4x4?



stahp! ur tempting me to buy a 5x5....


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> stahp! ur tempting me to buy a 5x5....



13$ dude


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 13$ dude



but i'd probably never practise it cuz im too lazy to even practice 4x4...


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 20, 2015)

6x6 solve, 3x3 stage: 2 F2L pairs built, insert two corners + (F2 U2)3 = F2L done. Not my PB single, because double parity


----------



## NeilH (Aug 20, 2015)

PB MO3, AO5, AO12, AO25

number of times: 27/27
best time: 13.16
worst time: 25.35

best mo3: 14.37 (σ = 1.53)

best avg5: 15.35 (σ = 1.29)

best avg12: 16.86 (σ = 1.83)

best avg25: 17.26 (σ = 1.42)


----------



## Artic (Aug 20, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> New ZZ PB:
> 
> 10.06, 12.31, 9.91, 9.76, 10.42, 8.81, (8.61), 11.31, 9.08, (14.41), 10.00, 10.15 = *10.18* avg12
> 
> ...



The best well-rounded cuber in the world imo. Great job Tao!  And after ZZ comes a sub 10 neutral method avg.


----------



## noodlez (Aug 20, 2015)

I accidentally solved my 2x2 while attempting to scramble it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

yay


----------



## NeilH (Aug 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> View attachment 5413
> 
> yay



pls stop hurting my self esteem thx 

seriously though, what did you average in march? (when i joined)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> View attachment 5413
> 
> yay


you're crazy. seriously.

anyway, OH PBs

15.59 mo3
16.60 ao5 (dunoo if it's PB, so I will say this is PB)
17.90 (same as ao5)
18.88 ao50 yay
19.13 ao100 (rolling some solves tomorrow)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 14.564
worst: 29.487

mean of 3
current: 20.120 (σ = 0.92)
best: 15.591 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 5
current: 19.010 (σ = 1.24)
best: 16.603 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 12
current: 19.078 (σ = 1.09)
best: 17.909 (σ = 1.69)

avg of 50
current: 18.889 (σ = 1.64)
best: 18.889 (σ = 1.64)

avg of 100
current: 19.134 (σ = 1.70)
best: 19.134 (σ = 1.70)

Average: 19.134 (σ = 1.70)
Mean: 19.226

Time List:
1. 19.942 F' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 F U R F D L' F' U B' 
2. 19.272 F R' B' D' L' F2 U' D L D B L2 B L2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 D2 
3. 19.346 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F L B U' R U R2 U' B2 
4. 20.267 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F L2 U' R' F' R' B2 R B2 R' 
5. 19.656 D L2 B2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 R' B2 D U2 R B' U2 B2 U' 
6. 20.119 D' R2 U2 L2 B D2 F' U2 B2 F' R D U' L' R B' L' B' 
7. 23.047 U2 F2 U2 B D' B R L2 U2 F2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B' L 
8. 20.209 B L2 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 D' L2 B2 L' R' F' L' D B' U2 R2 
9. 21.164 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U F D2 L' U F2 D' U' 
10. 18.878 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 R' B R B2 L' U2 B2 F L R 
11. 19.251 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F L' R2 F L2 R' F2 U' B' 
12. 17.986 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 B2 U' F R' D2 R' U' R' U' R2 
13. 16.805 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L' F2 D' R2 F U' B' F2 R D2 L 
14. 21.905 D2 U2 L' R' D2 L' R2 B2 D2 R B' D' F' L' R2 U' B' R D U' 
15. 17.852 F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 B2 D U' R F2 U' B2 L' U2 B' L' 
16. 15.841 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U B L2 F2 L R D' B2 L' F2 U 
17. 18.746 L2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 F U2 R' U' L' F2 D U' R' U' B L' 
18. 22.327 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 D U' B2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' D R' U L U' F' R2 U2 
19. 18.463 F' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L B U R2 B' L2 U 
20. 17.889 R U' D2 B' L2 B' D' B R' L2 F' B2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 D2 F2 
21. 17.463 U F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U2 R' B' D2 F' U' L2 D' U' 
22. 17.591 L U2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D B2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' 
23. 20.208 D' L' U R B2 R' B' R2 F' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 
24. 18.693 R' U2 D R' F U' F2 L U' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' R' 
25. 19.092 F D' L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' F R' U F R2 F L' U2 B' 
26. 29.487 R' B' R2 F' U' R F R F' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' 
27. 19.388 D' F' U R B R2 U' D R' F' L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U B2 
28. 18.957 F' L2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' D2 U' B2 U2 L R2 D' B2 U2 
29. 24.027 U' F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B D' R F2 U' B' L U L' F' 
30. 20.697 B2 D R' D' L' D' F2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 D' 
31. 22.277 B L' F2 D F' U' F U L U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F R2 B D2 F2 
32. 17.555 D2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 B2 U2 L D2 U' R U F2 D' B D2 F2 
33. 15.550 B F2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 U' L D L2 B' D2 F2 
34. 18.558 L D U R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 B' R' F L F D F R' 
35. 17.009 B L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F' D' L' B2 R' D2 B U' L' F2 R' 
36. 18.281 R U B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' L' D' L' F2 L B' L' D R 
37. 24.183 L2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 L' R B' U2 L' U R' D F' R' 
38. 18.303 L2 F2 B' U2 R U' L U' B R B2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 L' F2 R 
39. 15.307 F2 L2 D L2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F' L B L U' L2 F' U R F' 
40. 21.589 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D R U' L B2 U' B' D U' B2 F' U2 
41. 18.736 R D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' R' U L2 U2 B R2 F' R' 
42. 17.650 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F L2 F' R2 B2 F' U' F R' U' B' D F U2 L2 
43. 15.857 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L B D R U B' U L2 B L 
44. 17.870 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D R2 U' L F2 D' F' U' F' L' D' B' 
45. 21.827 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L B2 L D' B U' R' B F 
46. 19.577 R' B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L' F2 L' F' R2 D U R' F 
47. 23.533 D' B L' F L' U' B' D L U2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 L' 
48. 19.714 L U L2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R U B L B D' L' F L' 
49. 19.892 U2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 D' L' R' F' L U' R F' L' B2 
50. 22.463 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R B F2 D' U B L R2 U' B2 
51. 18.849 L2 F B2 U D' B R' B U2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' L' 
52. 15.465 U L B2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 R U' L' D F D' B D' U R2 
53. 19.938 B D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 R B U' B2 F D' F2 L' D' R 
54. 18.375 R' F' R' U2 F2 L U' F D U2 R U2 L B2 R2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 
55. 19.735 B2 R' U2 B L2 U2 L U D' R2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 F 
56. 17.360 F L2 U L B R2 D' B' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U 
57. 15.405 U R U2 F' U2 R' L2 F2 U D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2 B' R2 
58. 17.724 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' D F2 U2 R U2 L2 B' D2 U' 
59. 21.757 R' D' R' F R' F D' L D U2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 
60. 20.052 D2 L D' B' R B' D2 R2 D' F U L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' 
61. 17.230 U F R2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 F R2 D2 B' L' F R U' L2 B2 F L2 R2 
62. 19.675 B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B L' D2 B2 D2 F U' B L2 D' L2 
63. 21.523 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 R D2 U2 R' D' L U' B' R' F R' D' L R 
64. 19.894 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B L2 F' D' R' U L R U' R2 
65. 21.681 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' D' L2 U' F L R2 U2 F' R' F' 
66. 16.611 L D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 B' F' U R B' F' R2 
67. 15.598 B2 U R2 B2 L F U' B' L' F2 R2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 
68. 14.564 F' U2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 L B L2 U' B U' F2 R' F2 
69. 18.913 R2 F2 L D2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 L F L2 R2 D R D2 R' B D U' 
70. 21.478 D U B2 L2 D B2 L2 U L2 R2 F L U2 F U' F U' B R' U2 
71. 22.031 B' U' B L D' R2 B' L2 F L2 U L2 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 U 
72. 18.317 B2 R2 B U' F R U2 L D2 B U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' 
73. 20.404 U F2 L F2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 R D2 R2 D F2 U' L B' F D' B2 
74. 19.280 F L' U D2 R D L B' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D' 
75. 17.800 D' L F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' B' L2 D2 L' D L F2 
76. 20.180 R F B2 L F' D2 R2 L D L2 F' L2 F R2 F' R2 B' U2 B 
77. 18.220 U2 D' L B D' R' B2 U B U2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' L 
78. 21.020 R2 U' L2 U2 F R' U2 B D' U2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 
79. 19.940 B2 R2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 D L2 R2 B R F2 L2 D U2 R' 
80. 21.340 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R' D R D2 B' U' B F R' U' 
81. 17.710 F L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' F 
82. 18.660 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 L U' R' U L B L D2 
83. 19.470 L' F2 U' R2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 L F R' F' L2 R' B' U' B2 
84. 22.000 D' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 D2 B L' D U' L2 F' R U2 F2 D' R' 
85. 15.840 R2 F B' U' B U R U' D2 L' U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 F U2 R2 B' 
86. 17.410 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L D2 R B2 L2 F' U' R' U' L' F2 R2 U 
87. 16.560 L F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B U' R2 D B2 R2 D L' R 
88. 15.814 F' R' B' L' F' R' L' F2 B U B2 U2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 
89. 19.160 L U' F D' R2 L' D2 L D' R' F D2 F B R2 B R2 U2 B R2 U2 
90. 19.360 R U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 B2 L F D B L' D' L B2 R2 
91. 16.960 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U' L B L B2 D2 L' F2 R 
92. 18.330 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R' F' U R2 D2 L' B' U F U R' 
93. 20.150 L R2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D B F U R2 U L 
94. 19.930 R2 L U' B' R' D2 L2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D B2 
95. 19.860 F D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 F D R B' L F U' 
96. 16.710 B F2 D B2 F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U R B D2 L' R2 B' F2 U R' 
97. 17.690 U' D2 B D L2 U' D2 B2 U' F2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 L' 
98. 19.190 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 L R' F' D R2 F2 R2 B' F2 
99. 20.150 L' U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L B F L' F' R' B' U' F 
100. 21.020 B2 L2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 B' D' R' D2 U2 R' F


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

NeilH said:


> pls stop hurting my self esteem thx
> 
> seriously though, what did you average in march? (when i joined)



lel maybe 11 ish



TheCoolMinxer said:


> you're crazy. seriously.
> 
> anyway, OH PBs
> 
> ...



I already knew I was crazy.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 20, 2015)

and feet PBs  (y do I even practise this event?)

1:31.88 mo3
1:37.04 ao5
1:44.53 ao12
1:48.38 ao25



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-20
solves/total: 24/25

single
best: 1:20.530
worst: 2:09.380

mean of 3
current: 1:50.180 (σ = 13.08)
best: 1:31.883 (σ = 12.27)

avg of 5
current: 1:52.363 (σ = 9.31)
best: 1:37.040 (σ = 9.97)

avg of 12
current: 1:48.541 (σ = 8.89)
best: 1:44.537 (σ = 8.60)

Average: 1:48.361 (σ = 9.66)
Mean: 1:47.038

Time List:
1. 2:00.160 F' L' U2 F L' D2 F B' D' U2 B2 L' D2 R2 L U2 B2 L F2 R2 
2. 1:35.830 L U' F2 R' L2 U B' R' L' F2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 B U2 F 
3. 1:59.970 D R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 R D R2 F2 R F' L U' R' 
4. 1:54.240 F U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 U F2 L2 B' R F2 L' U' F' D' U L2 
5. 1:56.387 R' U' R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U' R B F' L2 D' U2 L2 D2 L F2 
6. 1:38.880 R' F D2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F' D R F D L2 U' B R' F' 
7. 1:45.960 R' U' B R' L' F' L2 D R2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 U2 L U 
8. 1:23.410 L2 U' F U2 F2 U' D L2 B R B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' 
9. 1:26.280 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 F' R' D2 F U' B' F2 L' D' 
10. 1:54.650 F R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 U' L' B' D F2 L U2 R F' D 
11. 1:48.020 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D U2 F2 L2 B' F' U L2 F2 L R' U B2 D 
12. DNF(2:26.180) F2 D L' D2 B R' L2 U' F U2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L 
13. 1:49.800 L D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 U' B' R U2 R2 B F2 L U' R' 
14. 1:47.380 L' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B F2 R B' D2 U L D' F' D U2 
15. 1:46.050 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R2 L' U' L' B2 F L2 D' R2 
16. 1:52.690 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' B' L F U2 F2 R' F 
17. 1:35.660 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R' D' F R2 D F L2 F R' F 
18. 1:52.550 F' U L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U' B2 F U R2 F' R' D F L' R2 
19. 1:58.880 R B2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 R U2 L' F2 D' F2 L U' B2 R B F R' F 
20. 1:20.530 R F' R' F2 B' R F' L' B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U B' 
21. 1:41.660 F L2 F R U' L2 F' L' D F2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 
22. 2:09.380 D F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 U' R F' L2 B D L U2 B2 R B2 
23. 1:56.800 B2 U' F' B2 R U' B D' F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 L D2 R2 D2 F 
24. 1:35.110 L D' R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F D L2 B' R2 D L U2 F 
25. 1:58.630 U R2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F' L U F2 R' B' D' L D


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 20, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/43c202fc70997c136e568268f31648f1

i started turning slow during F2L and fast during OLL and PLL 

my times have been going down recently


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 21, 2015)

2: (28.84)	U F2 D2 F U F U2 R2 F R Uw2 R' U L U2 B2 U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L' B' Uw R2 Uw Fw2 R' B R B2 D B R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B Uw2 R

2nd sub 30 on 4x4


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 21, 2015)

2 6x6 PB singles in a row :O
Previous PB single: 6:58.01
PB single #1: 6:10.69
Current PB single: 5:43.84
Holy improving times Batman


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 2 6x6 PB singles in a row :O
> Previous PB single: 6:58.01
> PB single #1: 6:10.69
> Current PB single: 5:43.84
> Holy improving times Batman



woah that improvement! 6:10 to 5:40 wtf


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah that improvement! 6:10 to 5:40 wtf



Bruh.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 21, 2015)

couting 7 but a bad avg.. AGH

Average of 5: 10.04
1. 7.91 L' F D' R2 D L U2 R B U D R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' 
2. (12.76) U F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U L' B U' B' L2 U' B' D B2 U' 
3. 10.30 L' F U' D F' L' D F R D L2 D2 F L2 F D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F' 
4. 11.92 U L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 B R2 B D F U' F R' B' L' 
5. (7.81) R2 F' L B2 L2 D' B' R' B R2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah that improvement! 6:10 to 5:40 wtf



If you're decent at smaller cubes then that improvement is pretty normal


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> View attachment 5413
> 
> yay



I guess you're sub-9 now wut?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 21, 2015)

17/21 feet plls sub20  
Better algs/feettricks for V and G perms?


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 17/21 feet plls sub20
> Better algs/feettricks for V and G perms?


You could use the RUD algs, since you can do them without rotations and without U/D moves (if you rotate before the alg).

V: R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2
Ga: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'
Gb: R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
Gc: R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' D
Gd: R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'


----------



## TheSixthSide (Aug 21, 2015)

Just got my first ever sub-10! New pb of 9.904 now.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 21, 2015)

3x3 movecount, Heise method

Average of 12: 39.50 sub-40!


Spoiler



1. 42.00[7] L2 U' R' F2 B D R' F' U' L2 B2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L F2 D2 L
2. 36.00[8] D2 L2 D B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U B L' U L U2 F' L' R' B R
3. 39.00[6] U2 L2 F2 R2 B' F2 U2 F U2 L2 F L' B D F2 D F' U' F' L'
4. (46.00[7]) B2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' D U2 R' B2
5. 38.00[8] U2 F' L' F D L2 F2 L' U' L' F L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B R2 U2
6. 38.00[10] R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 U L2 U' L2 B D' U2 L' R' D L' F' D' U2
7. 40.00[8] B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 F D' B R' U' R D2 L D F
8. (34.00[8]) F2 D L2 D R2 D L2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L F D' B' D' R D' B
9. 44.00[9] U2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' R B L2 B F R' F' D' B U
10. 43.00[10] F2 R2 D' B2 R D F' D' L U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2
11. 38.00[8] U R' D L' B2 R' F2 D2 B' D' L2 F' R2 F2 B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F'
12. 37.00[9] R2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B' U2 L' F D B2 R' U2 L R B



The numbers in brackets are the number of moves for the L3C step, taking cancellations (e.g.: with the last move(s)) into account.
There may be mistakes in the following reconstructions, I didn't check them.

Reconstructions:


Spoiler



Solve #1


Spoiler



scramble: L2 U' R' F2 B D R' F' U' L2 B2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L F2 D2 L 

R F R B
L2 D2
F U' F' R'
U2 B2 D' L2 D2
F L B F'
D' F' D F D' F' D R U R' D2 R U' R'
U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U F'
= 42



Solve #2


Spoiler



scramble: D2 L2 D B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U B L' U L U2 F' L' R' B R

L2 D
U B' R
U F' L' B
L2 B' U' B U2
B' U L U2 L'
R2 D B D' R2 U F' U F
B L F' L' B' L F L'
= 36



Solve #3


Spoiler



scramble: U2 L2 F2 R2 B' F2 U2 F U2 L2 F L' B D F2 D F' U' F' L'

R' L B'
U D' F2 U' F D
R2 F L D2 L
D L' F2 L
R' D' B'
L' D2 L D2 R D' L' D R' D2 L
B' U' B D2 B' U B
= 39



Solve #4


Spoiler



scramble: B2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' D U2 R' B2

B L' F2 L
D'
U' F R' F R F
R' U L
U2 R' U' R U' B2 R B' D2 B D' R
D F' U B2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F
D' F2 D' B' D F2 D' B
= 46



Solve #5


Spoiler



scramble: U2 F' L' F D L2 F2 L' U' L' F L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B R2 U2

U2
F' D
L' U2
R' U2 R' U' F' U F2 U' F' U F U2
R2 D R D'
F' D' F' D F' D' F' D F2
R D' L D R' D' L' D
= 38



Solve #6


Spoiler



scramble: R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 U L2 U' L2 B D' U2 L' R' D L' F' D' U2 

D' L' D'
B2 L' U' B U
R' B' D R2
F D F2 R2 F
R F' B R B' R B R2 B'
F2 U' L2 U F' R2 F U' L2 U F' R
= 38



Solve #7


Spoiler



scramble: B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 F D' B R' U' R D2 L D F 

D2 L F
U'
L' D L' R F D2
F B R' B' D F R D
U' R' D R U D R U' R' D' R' U
F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 D'
= 40



Solve #8


Spoiler



scramble: F2 D L2 D R2 D L2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L F D' B' D' R D' B

R2 F' U
D'
F2 L' U' F' U2
F' B R U2 B2 R B2 R2 B'
R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D'
U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L'
= 34



Solve #9


Spoiler



scramble: U2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' R B L2 B F R' F' D' B U

R F2 U
F2 D'
B U2 R U' R' F R2
F2 R F'
B U' B' R F' U2 F U2 R2 U
R2 F R' D B' D' F' D
B2 L' U2 L B' L' B U2 B' L D'
= 44



Solve #10


Spoiler



scramble: F2 R2 D' B2 R D F' D' L U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2

U2
F2 D2
L D' F2 D2 R' F R F
B' D B D' R' F R F'
R2 B' D B D2 R D
R D' U' R D' R' U
D B' R2 B D' B' D R2 D' B
= 43



Solve #11


Spoiler



scramble: U R' D L' B2 R' F2 D2 B' D' L2 F' R2 F2 B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F'

U
D2 L' D2
R' L' D R D2
B' R D' R L' D2 L
D' R' D' R' D' R' D R2 U' R D' R'
U2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R'
= 38



Solve #12


Spoiler



scramble: R2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B' U2 L' F D B2 R' U2 L R B

R' F B2 L
U' F'
R B' R2
B' F2 U L' U' L B'
F2 U2 F U' F' U2 B F U' F' U B
R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'
= 37








y235 said:


> Could you maybe post some example solves?



Maybe soon, but don't take it for granted.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I guess you're sub-9 now wut?



meh not really. I still get tons of 9s.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 21, 2015)

104 ZBLLS LEARNT TOTAL! woo past 20% 
I think I have finally stumbled upon the secret to super fast memo of mega-alg sets


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 21, 2015)

feet pbs again yay. I will extend to an ao50 soon, I have 42

1:03.18 single, pll skip
1:19.86 mo3
1:26.00 ao5
1:29.59 ao12
1:37.04 ao25 

1:03.18 D B' R2 D L F D B L' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 D' B2 F'


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 21, 2015)

0.91 and 0.92 U-perms (12 TPS), plus 0.97 T-perm (14.4 TPS)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 21, 2015)

avg of 12: 8.72

Time List:
1. (7.75) B2 L D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 B' U' F R D' R' B2 U B' L 
2. 7.82 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 F U F' D' B D L' U R U' L2 U2 
3. 9.80 B U R2 L' D' R' F U2 F R' L' U2 L B2 R U2 R' F2 L B2 
4. 8.02 U' F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F' U' B' F' U' R2 D2 L2 D' 
5. 8.00 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U' B' D2 L U R U' F' U2 R' D' L' 
6. 8.74 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' B' D' B F2 L B2 D' 
7. 8.99 R' U2 D' B' U B R F' R' F U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 F' L2 
8. 7.82 L U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D U B2 R2 U' F' R B2 R U' F' U' B2 
9. 11.34 R2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 L U' R2 F' L2 R2 D' R' F' D F 
10. 7.88 B U2 L D2 R F2 B D B2 L' D2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 B2 L2 
11. (13.13) F2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F L2 B' F2 D F U F2 L' D2 U R2 U' B2 
12. 8.75 F B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R' B2 L D L2 B L' B2 R2 F R

More of an "un-accomplishment"... Counting 11 can go die!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 21, 2015)

After 60 feet solves being sub2:

1:16.87 mo3
1:17.00 ao5
1:19.66 ao12 (it was 1:47 yesterday xD)
1:34 ao50


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 21, 2015)

Pyra PBs

ao12: 3.55
ao50: 3.68
ao100: 3.79

I think I'm sub-4


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 21, 2015)

Started race to sub x on a 4x4 thread because the las tone is dead


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 21, 2015)

6.39, 5.86, 7.05, 8.60, 7.62, 8.78, 8.33, 7.59, 7.98, 7.66, (9.26), (5.62) = 7.59

5.86 is PLL skip. 
Haven't had counting 5 in a while.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 21, 2015)

Couple of ZZ close misses today. Got a 10.19 and 10.27 avg12. My feeling is that I'm sub 11 now though. Won't upload anything before I get a sub 10 avg12



Artic said:


> The best well-rounded cuber in the world imo. Great job Tao!  And after ZZ comes a sub 10 neutral method avg.



Thanks! There are definitely other people who know more about methods than I do, but I think I'm the only one to have practised methods as different as Roux and CFOP to this degree. ZZ was hardly any work though, at least compared to roux


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Couple of ZZ close misses today. Got a 10.19 and 10.27 avg12. My feeling is that I'm sub 11 now though. Won't upload anything before I get a sub 10 avg12
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! There are definitely other people who know more about methods than I do, but I think I'm the only one to have practised methods as different as Roux and CFOP to this degree. ZZ was hardly any work though, at least compared to roux



was roux really that hard? I would have thought that ZZ would have taken the longest. dem EOlines be trippy...


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> was roux really that hard? I would have thought that ZZ would have taken the longest. dem EOlines be trippy...



Well with ZZ, EOline is the only thing. Once you have that down, you're basically doing CFOP (yeah, I abuse EOcross. Big surprise). CFOP doesn't have anything like F2B and LSE, so it's a lot more work.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 21, 2015)

2x2x3 UWRs:
Single: 1.53 (3 moves) or 1.54 (4 moves)
ao5: 2.72
ao12: 5.96


----------



## Cale S (Aug 21, 2015)

vgj 5x5 pb's
1:23.80 single 
1:44.96 avg12 
1:47.71 avg25


Spoiler



1:49.65, (1:23.80), 1:48.35, (1:59.23), 1:55.88, 1:50.34, 1:36.21, 1:46.58, 1:46.29, 1:52.16, 1:41.30, (1:32.29), 1:53.71, 1:51.13, 1:40.53, 1:49.12, 1:39.67, 1:46.60, (2:03.99), 1:47.73, 1:36.95, 1:58.70, 1:45.17, 1:58.24, 1:47.69


also 13.63 avg100 on 3x3


Spoiler



10.89, 13.43, 11.28, 13.64, 16.53, (10.43), 12.15, 14.36, 11.64, 15.16, 11.37, 11.94, 14.66, (9.69), 15.56, 14.23, (DNF(13.26)), 10.57, 16.74, 15.25, 12.76, 13.30, 16.30, 12.71, 12.82, (9.66), 12.02, 12.14, 10.79, 14.88, 11.88, 15.13, 14.36, 11.99, 15.11, 17.40, 12.01, 16.30, 12.62, 14.27, 14.74, 15.81, 12.29, 14.09, 13.29, 11.79, 14.29, 13.06, 15.38, 14.28, 12.79, (18.15), 13.32, 13.29, 17.28, 15.00, 14.04, 10.63, 12.85, 12.66, 12.14, 11.35, 13.47, (22.13), (18.74), 13.34, 14.05, 13.34, 12.28, 15.67, 14.79, 12.35, 12.90, 12.14, 13.79, 16.49, 14.49, 14.91, 16.65, 11.68, 13.81, 17.18, 12.98, 13.51, 13.17, 14.34, 12.97, (22.74), 13.42, 16.76, (10.51), (9.32), 13.55, 11.87, 13.23, 14.37, 10.67, 13.89, 13.70, 12.31


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 21, 2015)

2:28.31 6x6 (OP) single, nothing really special, but I hope to get a sub2:30 tomorrow  good tps at edegs and (hardly) no pauses


----------



## Iggy (Aug 21, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Pyra PBs
> 
> ao12: 3.55
> ao50: 3.68
> ...



:O you're sub me


----------



## NeilH (Aug 21, 2015)

best avg5: 15.36 (σ = 0.85)

best avg12: 16.18 (σ = 1.25)

best avg25: 16.71 (σ = 1.39)

best avg50: 17.22 (σ = 1.70)

best avg100: 17.49 (σ = 1.81)

PB AO100 by 1.10. Time to finish learning full PLL

EDIT: Ao5 not PB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

NeilH said:


> best avg5: 15.36 (σ = 0.85)
> 
> best avg12: 16.18 (σ = 1.25)
> 
> ...



wait wot! sub 18 with 4LLL?


----------



## NeilH (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wait wot! sub 18 with 4LLL?



Haha I wish, I know 13


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Haha I wish, I know 13



I even know more PLLs than you...wow...


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 22, 2015)

PB avg100: 8.39!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-21
avg of 100: 8.39

Time List:
1. 8.92 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D' L2 D F' R U' L' F' L' D2 U2 F2 R2 
2. 7.86 U2 B D' B' D2 R' L D' R' F2 U2 D2 F L2 F B' R2 F L2 D2 
3. 7.40 R B' U2 B U' L' D R' D' F2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L 
4. 7.51 R2 B' L2 U' D2 F2 U' B2 L' B2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
5. 8.47 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 R' D' R D2 F L2 B2 D L' B 
6. 8.40 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F L2 B R2 D2 U B' F2 D F2 L' U' F' U' R' 
7. 9.19 F R' U L D' F R D F' L' U2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 
8. 7.73 L D' L' D' L F' U' B' L F R2 D2 R2 U2 F' B' U2 F 
9. 7.92 D2 B2 R' D2 R L' B' L2 D' F L2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 F' 
10. 7.86 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 B L' F' D L' D L' F' D' L 
11. 8.55 R' D2 F D2 F' R2 B F2 R2 F' D2 R' F' U R2 F' U F' D2 
12. 8.58 F R' D' F2 U L F U' D R2 U2 R' U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 
13. (10.05) B R U B2 D2 B U L' F2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 D B2 D R 
14. 8.17 F2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B U2 R2 B U B2 L2 U2 F U R' B' F L' 
15. 8.63 D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D F2 R D' R U2 B' D B' U2 
16. 8.46 D R D2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L2 R F2 U2 F L' D2 R D' R2 U' B2 F' 
17. 8.47 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D' U2 R B L D' U F' D' L2 
18. 7.40 U B2 U B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D B2 F R' D' F U F2 L2 U B L2 
19. 9.15 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L B' U B R B' U2 F' L R 
20. 8.57 D2 F2 R' F L' U' B R' B2 L' D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 
21. 8.71 D2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 R' U' R2 B R F' R2 F U2 F' 
22. 9.12 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R' B' L D2 F2 D R2 B L' 
23. 7.78 F D B' R' U2 B2 R' U B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 L 
24. 8.16 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B R2 F U2 R2 U' R2 B L2 B U R 
25. 7.73 F2 D' L' D2 B D F' L F2 R' L2 U B2 U D' L2 D' B2 U2 
26. 8.95 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' F R2 U' F D' B' U' R' U2 
27. 7.38 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U' B' R F D L2 B L B' F2 
28. 7.63 R' D F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 U2 F D2 R B2 F R' F2 L D' 
29. 9.05 B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' F' R U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F D' F 
30. 8.00 F L2 B L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 D B' F' R' D' U2 B' D2 L 
31. 8.16 L U' R' D F' B R' U' F2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 
32. 8.08 U' F' L' F' R' B2 L D L2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 U2 L2 
33. 9.34 F R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L' D B L R D' F U' L' B2 
34. 8.10 F2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' D' B' F U' L2 D' R' B' R2 
35. 8.82 F2 R' L U2 B' D2 B2 U F L B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' D2 B2 R2 
36. 9.59 D B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U' L' B R2 F' D2 F U2 L D U 
37. 9.69 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 B' D' L B' F' L' U' B' R U' 
38. (6.80) B' U2 L' B2 R' L2 B U' L' D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' 
39. 8.94 U B2 L' R' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 U' B R D' L B2 U2 B' D' 
40. 8.78 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 F' U L' D2 R F' L R2 B L 
41. 8.07 F' D' B' R' U' D R F D2 L' D2 B2 U2 F R2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 
42. 8.93 R2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D U2 L' B U' L R' F' D U2 F D' 
43. 8.76 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 L' U' B R2 F' R B F U F' 
44. 8.87 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 B D' F R B' D B2 F D R 
45. 8.88 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' D R B' L U B' R 
46. 8.91 F' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' D2 L' U' B2 L2 B U R2 D' U F2 
47. 8.14 F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R' U' B2 U L2 F' D R' B' L 
48. 8.71 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 R' D B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R U' F' R 
49. 9.56 U2 F2 R' F' U F2 R D' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 F R2 F L' 
50. 7.21 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L B' L' F' L2 U' B L R' D' 
51. 7.98 L2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 U R F L' F' L' D' U F2 R' 
52. (11.31) D F' U' F2 L F R B' L' U B2 R2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 
53. 7.82 L F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B L B L' R2 B D L2 D 
54. 8.23 D F L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D L U2 R F U2 L2 U' R' 
55. 8.31 U B2 U R2 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 L' F R' F' L2 B2 L' B' L' D2 
56. 8.57 D' R' F D2 R' L' F' D' R' D F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' F 
57. 9.34 F' L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 F U' L F R' 
58. 8.96 F' U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 B' L D F U2 B2 D2 R' 
59. 8.18 D2 L F2 R2 L U B2 R' F' R2 D F2 U D2 R2 F' 
60. (6.90) L2 R2 D' B2 D U R2 D' R2 B2 R F D U L' U2 L2 D' F' 
61. 8.55 U' D' R2 F L2 B R D L2 U' F B2 D2 F' R2 L2 D2 L2 B' 
62. 8.52 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 L' D2 B R2 D L2 F' L2 F' 
63. 7.37 B2 R2 D2 R D2 L' U2 L' B2 L' U' R2 D' R' U' B U' F L D 
64. 9.51 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 L D B' R D B' U' F2 R' F 
65. 8.34 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L B' D' B' U2 L B F R2 D' 
66. 7.87 L2 U2 R F2 L B2 L D2 R' B2 F2 U F' L2 B F R2 D F' U2 
67. 9.17 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L' D' R U B' U R' B2 
68. 8.94 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B R U F' D F R B2 R' F2 
69. (10.02) B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L U2 F2 R2 F U' B' U2 L' U' B' L2 D F 
70. 7.69 L' B L2 B2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' D' L' R2 D2 R' B' R' D F 
71. 7.81 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 F' L' U' L2 F R D2 U 
72. 8.39 R' F R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 U' R D' B' F2 L D2 U' 
73. (10.12) R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 B F' D' L' B D F D R F2 U' L 
74. (6.63) L2 B' L B D2 B2 U' L' D R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 D2 
75. 9.00 B' F' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 F U B2 L' R' B2 D' B D2 L' U 
76. 7.79 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 L' D' B2 R' D2 B R F2 L2 D2 
77. 9.06 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R' F L' R' F' L2 D2 F' L' R2 
78. 8.38 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' B' U F U' R2 F2 L R' B R2 
79. 7.97 L2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 U R B' U F2 D L' B F R 
80. 8.47 F R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 B U L' D' F R' F D' L' 
81. 8.26 R F U2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D L U' F2 U2 L D B' F 
82. 8.58 R D' F R2 F' B2 R B2 L F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 B 
83. 7.93 F' D B U' R U F2 U' B R2 F2 B2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B2 
84. 7.81 B' L' B2 L F' R2 L U' L D2 F' U2 B U2 D2 L2 F D2 B D2 
85. 7.83 B2 L2 D2 R D2 R B2 F2 L D R F U2 F' R2 D' F' U' B 
86. 9.37 F2 R' F' U2 L2 D2 B U' L2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 F 
87. 7.17 D B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' D' U' B' U' F R D F L2 
88. 7.72 U' F D2 F2 U L2 F U F R B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R U2 L' U2 B2 
89. (9.82) U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L D2 L U2 B2 L2 F U' L' U2 R2 B2 D F L B 
90. 8.26 F' L2 B L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R B' R' B F' D' R D F' R 
91. 8.34 L' U' R' U D' R' D B R B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 
92. 7.33 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' R' D' R2 B L' U2 R2 B' U B' 
93. 7.94 R' B2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 R D2 F2 R' D U2 B2 U' L' U2 F' U' L2 F' 
94. 8.86 R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 F U2 B U' L2 U2 R2 B U F R' D L2 
95. 9.70 B2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R U' F D2 L R2 D' F' R' F' 
96. 7.79 B2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' D F2 L U' R F' D2 B R' U2 
97. (6.94) L2 B R2 F R2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 L U L2 D R D2 U' B2 R' U 
98. 9.05 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L' B2 F' R2 U F D B2 L U B2 R2 
99. 8.10 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 D2 L2 F U R' D2 F D' L2 F L' B' 
100. (6.98) B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B U2 R' B2 D' L' B2 L R



blue plastic aolong v2 is op


----------



## NeilH (Aug 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I even know more PLLs than you...wow...



 .


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 22, 2015)

Number of Solves: 100
Mean: 11.035
Best: 8.002
Worst: 17.145
Average: 10.964
Current Ao100: 10.964
Best Ao100: 10.964
Current Ao50: 11.408
Best Ao50: 10.501
Current Ao12: 10.977
Best Ao12: 10.255
Current Ao5: 11.632
Best Ao5: 9.646


sorry about the odd format, transferred from a mobile timer  Either way good avg100


----------



## Cale S (Aug 22, 2015)

13.58 3x3 avg100 with 12.87 avg25 and 13.27 avg50


Spoiler



12.47, 13.03, 13.93, 13.15, 13.17, 12.64, 14.06, 14.33, 12.05, 12.26, 14.40, 14.26, 12.23, 13.39, 12.62, 16.31, 14.43, 17.65, 13.05, 12.36, 12.40, 18.80, 13.63, 10.83, (21.72), 13.52, (10.36), 14.60, (10.46), 12.71, 11.23, 13.36, 15.77, 13.04, 17.56, 11.61, 11.14, 15.88, 18.71, 12.13, 12.26, 12.94, 12.71, 11.35, 12.23, 12.52, 13.98, 14.34, 15.38, 15.99, 12.00, 14.29, 11.84, (9.61), 16.36, 14.90, (23.70), 16.22, 11.51, 11.26, 15.71, 14.07, (10.32), 12.62, 12.25, 10.87, 13.23, 12.05, 14.42, 13.03, 12.71, 13.19, (23.00), 13.01, 14.91, 12.19, 14.03, 13.20, 11.55, 15.15, 10.62, 13.16, 11.88, 12.67, 15.05, 15.08, (19.86), (10.44), 14.28, 12.33, 13.68, 12.29, 12.43, 12.59, 12.80, 14.18, (19.73), 14.66, 18.10, 17.20


----------



## NeilH (Aug 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I even know more PLLs than you...wow...



what do you average with SeePhop


----------



## Torch (Aug 22, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> PB avg100: 8.39!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, that's a lot to knock off your PB, especially at your level. You trying to beat Lucas in Nashville?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 22, 2015)

Iggy said:


> :O you're sub me



I need to work on inspection though. I tend to overinspect a lot.


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> Wow, that's a lot to knock off your PB, especially at your level. You trying to beat Lucas in Nashville?



Yeah, my old pb was 8.73  but i haven't done an avg100 in a while.

And no, definitely not trying to beat Lucas, that's impossible -_-. I just want to not fail (like nats semifinals ;_; )


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2015)

NeilH said:


> what do you average with SeePhop



17 ish. I do roux first square, Xcross using the square (alex lau style), F2L, then for LL I either use:
edge control, COLL, EPLL or just:
OLL PLL if im too lazy for edge control or if I notice a 1 look OLL I know.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 17 ish. I do roux first square, Xcross using the square (alex lau style), F2L, then for LL I either use:
> edge control, COLL, EPLL or just:
> OLL PLL if im too lazy for edge control or if I notice a 1 look OLL I know.



........ you're really good at cubing


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2015)

1:36.749 mega ao5 lelel


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 22, 2015)

7.88 a50  Largely inspired by Lucas' 7.13 vid. 



Spoiler: Time List



8.13, 6.49, 7.96, 9.04, 8.97, 7.32, 7.19, 9.06, 7.95, 8.60, 7.49, 8.06, 8.28, (6.29), 8.76, *(5.99), 9.45, 6.64, 6.46, 7.80*, (11.31), 7.22, 8.47, 8.22, 7.14, 9.46, 6.54, 8.48, 8.79, 7.25, (6.42), 8.09, 8.39, 9.00, 6.70, (10.54), 7.77, 7.76, 6.67, 7.63, 7.19, (10.32), 6.85, 8.67, 8.95, 7.94, 7.30, 8.07, 7.48, 7.18


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2015)

skewb GJ
stats: (hide)
number of times: 105/105
best time: 2.65
worst time: 9.84

current avg5: 5.37 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 4.65 (σ = 1.45)

current avg12: 5.77 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 5.27 (σ = 0.97)

current avg50: 5.75 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 5.61 (σ = 0.94)

current avg100: 5.77 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 5.77 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 5.76 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 5.76


----------



## Username (Aug 22, 2015)

9.26 stackmatted ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2015)

more mega GJ
stats: (hide)
number of times: 17/17
best time: 1:24.16
worst time: 1:45.81

current avg5: 1:30.55 (σ = 4.56)
best avg5: 1:29.51 (σ = 2.94)

current avg12: 1:31.83 (σ = 4.54)
best avg12: 1:31.19 (σ = 4.03)

session avg: 1:33.01 (σ = 4.27)
session mean: 1:33.25


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 22, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1093&compid=40

Never heard of him but wow skewb AsR


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2015)

NeilH said:


> ........ you're really good at cubing



lel im not even good at CFOP. the only reason im sub 20 is TPS and the amount of walkthrough solves I've watched.

edit: pb single! (36.73) 
R Fw2 D2 R2 Fw' U' F2 U2 F' R2 Uw2 R B U D' R' B F R2 D Rw D F D2 L2 Fw Uw' Fw' Rw' L2 B' F' D2 Fw2 U2 Uw L2 Rw2 B R2

4x4 btw


----------



## cashis (Aug 22, 2015)

ok cool
all ive been doing is 4x4 recently. 
PBs
40.41 single, 50.29 ao5, 52.05 ao12, 56.56 ao50, 57.70 ao100
feels good 2 be sub 1 lol
also rather upset the single wasn't sub 40 bc I locked up bad in ll 
oh yeah I got some oh pbs too 
19.77 (sub 20 woo) ao5, 21.70 ao12 (sub previous ao5 woo), 23.68 ao50 (woo .01 faster than previous) , 23.95 ao100 (why is ao100 so close to 50)
it seems like every time I practice something other than 3x3 I get PBs. 3x3 is hard.
lol notice me senpais


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2015)

6.81 on cam!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 22, 2015)

1/2th anniversary of solving a cube!


----------



## sqAree (Aug 23, 2015)

First attempt of blindsolving a 3x3 cube and it was a success! 30min memo and 8min execution though..


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 23, 2015)

Didn't feel like making a thread so I'll share this here. Decent solves. 

Enjoy my over reaction to the 6...

EDIT: Not PB btw.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 23, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Dus2vRXOY
> 
> Didn't feel like making a thread so I'll share this here. Decent solves.
> 
> ...



Who needs 15 seconds anyway.


----------



## Torch (Aug 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-23
mean of 3: 9.99

Time List:
1. 10.66 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 U B2 L F' R2 D F2 D' L' B' R2 F2 
2. 9.99 D2 B L2 B' L2 F U2 F' R2 F' L2 R' D2 L' R U R U B F2 R' 
3. 9.31 U F B D2 B2 U2 B2 L U' L2 D2 F2 B' R2 U2 B U2 D2 F

Sub-10 mo3! The solves on either side sucked though


----------



## WeakAsianCuber (Aug 23, 2015)

Finally gotten my first ever official sub 15 average yesterday, times were:
14.46 (16.86) 14.21 13.31 (12.28) =13.99
Also a thing to note is that my fastest average of 100 is some 14.3x, so it was an awesome average for me


----------



## mafergut (Aug 23, 2015)

I decided to time some OH solves. I don't do OH much and almost never time my solves, but as I don't progress at 2H lately, I have started to practice other things, like 2x2, 4x4 and OH to overcome my frustration.

My best ever timed OH solve was a 55.xx. In 30 solves I was already a bit tired but anyway I got a 46,73 as my best solve. Now I only need to cut that time by half to have a 23, which would be closer to a decent time for OH 

31. 46.73 U' F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 B' R D U L2 D L2 B' U' R

Maybe if I learn some OLLs and PLLs (I still don't know the full 21 PLLs OH, because of OH amnesia, you know) I can get better at this.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 23, 2015)

Inverse scramble : B2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 R B' L' U R2 F R' F2 D
Solution on Inverse:
x F U2 F' U R' D' 2x2x2
y F U R2 U' F' R extending to 2x2x3 while preserving some stuff
F' U2 F' U F L F' U R' D R U' R' D R Rw' finishing F2L+ canceling into commutator

now for the regular solution 
regular scramble ' F2 R F' R2 U' L B R' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2
Solution: 
z Rw R' D R U R' D' R U' 
F L' F' U' F U2 F 
R' F U R2 U' F' 
y' D R U' F U2 F'

first sub 30 yayyy tips would ne much apreciated


----------



## nalralz (Aug 23, 2015)

2 7x7 pb singles in a row at Cubic Catastrophe!!! 6:31.85 and then a 6:30.76!!! Sadly the first solve was a 7:00.36 so the average was 6:40.99. I made top 10!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 23, 2015)

3x3 official: 8.77 pb single, 10.36 avg
2nd round: 10.30 pb avg
3rd round: 7.58 single, pll skip!

Overall pb mean at feet


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 23, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 3x3 official: 8.77 pb single, 10.36 avg
> 2nd round: 10.30 pb avg
> 3rd round: 7.58 single, pll skip!
> 
> Overall pb mean at feet



You beat my official single -_-


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2015)

okso I was told I need to do solves with unlimited inspection to improve

i did some today.

8.99 ao100, 8.58 ao12

Now I just need to do more to get my inspection more efficient


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 23, 2015)

5.27 F U' L U' L2 D2 L' F' R U B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2

fullstep pb?

x2 F2 R L D2
y L U L'
y L' U L d R' U' R
U2 R U' R'
U' L' U' L
U' f R U R' U' f'
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2

38/5.27=7.2 tps meh


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Aug 23, 2015)

7x7 official 2:40.27 single and 2:50.22 mo3 (also 2:59.38 and 2:56.92 mean)
6x6 2:00.59 mean
pyraminx 5.59 avg and 3.52 single (I don't even know how I got These PB's)


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 23, 2015)

fail pb avg5...... AGHHH and failed the roll

Average of 5: 9.67
1. (12.36) U2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 R B D R' U B' F L D' U F 
2. (7.95) R D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 R U2 F U2 F R' B2 L' D L R2 
3. 8.93 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L U L F' R' F2 U' F2 D' L2 
4. 11.68 R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 B U' B R' F' L F 
5. 8.39 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 F2 L B' R' U B2 R' F' L' B' R2


stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.66
worst time: 15.62

current avg5: 11.58 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 9.67 (σ = 1.76)

current avg12: 11.09 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 10.12 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 10.89 (σ = 0.91)
best avg100: 10.89 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 10.89 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 10.91


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 23, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> fail pb avg5...... AGHHH and failed the roll
> 
> Average of 5: 9.67
> 1. (12.36) U2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 R B D R' U B' F L D' U F
> ...



that sucks


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 23, 2015)

(R U' R' U)x6 in 1.55 == 15.483 TPS

New personal best in TPS. If only I could perform my PLLs at this pace.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 23, 2015)

2:31.43 feet single


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 23, 2015)

PBs in 5x5 single, ao5 and ao12! Very happy about this. 

Single: 1:21.99 (Good, but urgh why can't I sub-1:20?)
Average of 5: 1:29.99 (Lol sub-1:30 XD) 
Average of 12: 1:31.75

Times: 1:33.52, 1:30.57, (1:47.87) , 1:30.11, 1:29.61, 1:30.31, (1:21.99), 1:30.26, 1:35.19, 1:34.44, 1:30.53, 1:32.91

Also, almost sub-2 single on megaminx, 2:01.xx.I only started getting serious about mega about a week ago so I'm still working on it. I'm sub-2:30 globally so far.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 24, 2015)

*lots and lots of cool PBs *

Today I have gotten 5 PBs. Doesn't seem like too many, but 4 of them were 3x3 and one was 2x2, which are my 2 favorite events. My new PBs are:
3x3:
Single: 8.02 (PLL skip)
Mean of 3: 10.72
Average of 5: 11.29
Average of 50: 12.95 (Finally sub 13 )
2x2:
Average of 50: 4.32 (Pretty significant cut from last PB or 4.46)

I'm pretty excited about these, especially the 3x3 single of 8.02. That was unexpected. I have gotten 2 other sub 10s today so... yeah 
My 10.72 was kewl
The 11.29 average was really unexpected, it was quite a drop of 0.22 from my previous one, 11.51.
The 12.95 average of 50 was also pretty good. I'm improving!  (finally sub 13 though)
The 4.32 was cool but not way too unexpected.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 24, 2015)

I got 19 comp Pbs this weekend :^)


----------



## laispais (Aug 24, 2015)

ao5: 13.49
ao12: 14.47
ao100: 16.15

edit: next session

ao12: 14.36
ao100: 15.62

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Finished learning OLL today!


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 24, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Finished learning OLL today!



I just went for the 'Kevin Hays OLL' this weekend:
two 10-hour car rides
37 OLL algs (already knew the first 20)
2 PLL algs
8 COLL algs

Just need to smooth recall of COLL's and last 8-10 OLL's and I'm good! 

EDIT: If I want to learn another alg set after OLL, is COLL a good choice, or is there another set that would be more useful?


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 24, 2015)

OMG I CAN'T EVEN 11.09 avg of 5. Ridiculous counting 9 and a low ten. wow.
I should really learn the rest of the OLLs lol.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Aug 24, 2015)

Megaminx 
Almost sub 45
Average of 12: 45.02
1. 49.70 
2. 37.92 
3. 41.57 
4. 51.40 
5. 44.96 
6. 44.76 
7. (36.66) 
8. (59.34) 
9. 44.11 
10. 44.80 
11. 45.55 
12. 45.42


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 24, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> Almost sub 45
> Average of 12: 45.02
> 1. 49.70
> ...



...you just beat the currently known UWR (https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR if you haven't seen this before)


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 24, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I just went for the 'Kevin Hays OLL' this weekend:
> two 10-hour car rides
> 37 OLL algs (already knew the first 20)
> 2 PLL algs
> ...



Nah COLL is good. Learn everything but S and AS as a general rule of thumb.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 24, 2015)

8.327 3x3 ao12, I've come close to my pb quite a few times and it hasn't been that long since I got it.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-24
avg of 12: 18.94

Time List:
1. 17.35 R' D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L R' D' F L' F2 U L 
2. 23.34 F2 D' R D' F' D2 R B2 D L2 F2 B L2 F2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 
3. (13.25) B2 R B' L' B2 D' B2 U L B2 R2 U L2 U D2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 
4. 19.81 U2 B' F2 D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 L' U F D' F' R' U2 F2 L D 
5. 22.36 D F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' F L2 D R2 F2 U' B' 
6. 16.59 D' B' D2 F L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 D U2 L B F2 D' L' U2 B 
7. 16.37 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' R F U2 B R' D2 B2 D F' R 
8. 19.20 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B U' R' B R' F' L2 R' F' L 
9. (23.89) B2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' D' L R U R' B D' R' F R 
10. 18.55 D' L F L2 D' R U2 F' U F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D' R2 D' 
11. 20.62 B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F R B' U F L' D' B' R2 U' 
12. 15.20 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' F' D' R2 B' D2 B2 U L U' R

OH


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 24, 2015)

ZZ: *10.08* avg12

9.782, 8.790, 8.902, 10.192, (14.208), 10.151, 11.599, (7.655), 10.403, 10.444, 11.033, 9.473 = *10.08*

lol


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 24, 2015)

Another 12 ZBLLs Memoed. This new memo system has potential. 111 ZBLLs total.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 24, 2015)

Learned Ga and Gb perms


----------



## WeakAsianCuber (Aug 24, 2015)

Just got a No Skip single pb 8.611, along with 12.285 ao5 and 13.528 ao12
Reconstruction of 8.611 single
Scramble: D2 B L B' F' D L' B2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 F' U2 R B F U2 R D' U L' D U 
Cross: z F R (2)
F1: L U' L' U L U L' (7)
F2: R' U R U L' U' L (7)
F3: y' L U' L' U y' L' U' L (7)
F4: U2 y' L' U2 L U2 L' U L (8)
Oll: F R U R' U' F' (6)
Pll: y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15)
50 moves/8.611 =5.806 tps 
Could've been faster if I could sub1 t-perms
Also fun thing is that I did all the f2ls with my left hand, but I'm right handed


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2015)

single: 36.73
mean of 3: 41.43
avg of 5: 41.56
avg of 12: 42.71
avg of 50: 46.01
avg of 100: 46.21

all pbs! hey 4x4 is sorta fun!


----------



## noodlez (Aug 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> single: 36.73
> mean of 3: 41.43
> avg of 5: 41.56
> avg of 12: 42.71
> ...


What method do you use for 4x4?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2015)

noodlez said:


> What method do you use for 4x4?



mayonnaiser


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 24, 2015)

3:36.68 7x7 PB Single, 3:56 mo3


----------



## noodlez (Aug 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> mayonnaiser



No, really.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2015)

noodlez said:


> No, really.



meyer. its yau for rau.


----------



## noodlez (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh, thanks.


----------



## Username (Aug 24, 2015)

15.34 oh ao12


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 24, 2015)

7x7 PB lolsingle
Previous PB single: 11:08.10
New: 9:46.77
From sup-11 to sub-10 xD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 24, 2015)

some 3x3 PB's
mo3 14.81
ao50 16.95
ao100 17.53
also a nice 16.36 ao12.
Moyu Hualong and Meiying


----------



## qaz (Aug 24, 2015)

fml

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-24
avg of 5: 40.05

Time List:
1. (43.64) Rw D2 F' D' Uw R U2 D' F U2 F' Uw' F2 Uw Rw2 B' Uw R U R U2 Uw Rw2 L' R2 B Uw' B2 Rw2 D' B2 D U Uw2 Fw2 D' F U' Fw Rw' 
2. 40.89 D2 F2 Uw' L R B U2 R Rw Uw' F' B2 U Rw2 R' F' U2 R' Rw U' D2 F2 U' R2 D Uw' B2 U B U' Fw' D' L2 R' D' Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw L2 
3. (36.63) R L Uw2 F Rw2 Uw R2 B D B2 R' U' D Fw' F' Rw' U Fw' R F U' R2 D F2 Fw2 L U F U2 R2 U2 Fw2 Rw Uw U' Rw' D Uw L Rw 
4. 38.56 Uw' R' F' Rw R U D2 Rw2 F2 Fw' Rw Fw' D B Fw' Rw2 Uw' R U2 B2 R' L' F' Uw Rw' L B F' D' Rw Uw2 L' B U' R2 B' R Rw D' F' 
5. 40.72 B2 F' D2 Rw' L Uw' R2 Uw R Uw' Fw R' Uw L2 F' B2 U2 B Uw B F L' F Fw Uw D2 R' D B2 D' U2 Fw' Rw' Uw L' B2 Fw R L' Rw2

at least i got a sub-40 mo3 though


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 24, 2015)

7x7, I seriously just lubed it after the comp yesterday and now I think I am (almost) sub4, getting a 4:19 mean yesterday...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-24
avg of 5: 3:52.48

Time List:
1. 3:55.89 
2. 3:45.68 
3. (3:42.86) 
4. (4:11.36) 
5. 3:55.88 

first 3 solves make up a 3:48 mo3


----------



## qaz (Aug 25, 2015)

come onnnnn

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-24
avg of 5: 40.19

Time List:
1. (48.93) Uw' B' Uw' D2 F' U Fw' Uw Rw2 L' F' R L B' U2 R Rw' D U F Uw Rw2 L Uw' U R Uw' L Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 L2 D2 R L' B Uw2 B2 Rw 
2. (37.88) Rw' L2 R2 Uw' U' B' D' Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 D2 B Uw' F B' Uw2 Rw' R2 L2 D' R' D2 Rw2 L2 B Fw' R Uw' U2 L2 U' Uw2 
3. 43.01 R2 U2 R2 Fw' D2 F2 Rw L' Uw' D2 U' F' L' F' Rw' Uw B' U B' D2 Rw2 R2 Uw F L2 Fw' R D' Uw' B2 Fw' L' F D2 R' D F2 Uw' B U 
4. 39.64 Rw2 U2 R2 F D Rw' F' D2 Fw B2 L' B' Fw2 D' L F2 R' U F2 B U' F D Uw' R' Fw' D R D L' B2 D' B2 L' Fw' Rw2 D R2 U2 Fw2 
5. 37.92 B R2 B2 Fw Rw2 L' Uw' D F' Rw Fw2 D Rw2 D2 F2 B2 R Uw' R2 B U' D Fw B2 L' R2 F2 D' L2 D' Uw' Rw R F2 L2 B' Uw' Rw' R' B2

the 39 had oll parity too.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 25, 2015)

8.611 2x2 Team BLD with bossguy23 featuring a lolscramble:
Scramble: F2 U R U F' R2 F U' F U2
Ty: x'
*Noah: x'*

Ty: U2 Sune
*Noah: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'*

Ty: y', Y-perm, done.
*Noah: y' R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2*

We both timed a non-BLD solve after this, he got a 4.7x and I got a 5.xx.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 25, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 8.611 2x2 Team BLD with bossguy23 featuring a lolscramble:
> Scramble: F2 U R U F' R2 F U' F U2
> Ty: x'
> *Noah: x'*
> ...



I didnt realize people do 2x2 team blind... its sorta pointless because once you can one-look, 2x2 team bld times are the exact same as normal 2x2 times...


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I didnt realize people do 2x2 team blind... its sorta pointless because once you can one-look, 2x2 team bld times are the exact same as normal 2x2 times...



Neither of us can one-look (because we are noobs) so it was okay xD


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 25, 2015)

OH pb single, 19.32:

scramble: U R2 D F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F R' D2 L' U B' F L' D B2
cross: x2 L R B' R' D
F2L1: U' L U2 L2 U' L
F2L2: R' U R U' y L' U L
F2L3: R U' R' 
F2L4: y U2 R U' R'
OLL: U' Fw R U R' U' Fw' 
PLL: U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 25, 2015)

ZZ close misses today:

10.39 avg12
10.33 avg12
10.23 avg12
10.03 avg12

I think I hate ZZ now. Recharging my camera battery now for more.


----------



## xHydronoid (Aug 25, 2015)

So many PBs after lubing my Hualong - all within 12 solves! Click to here see them
and sorry if the many spoilers bother you, i just had too many times


Spoiler: 10.65 Mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
mean of 3: 10.65

Time List:
1. 9.64 F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 B U' B2 U B' U L' (this cross lol)
2. 11.90 D L' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R U2 R2 B2 U' R F L U' B F R B 
3. 10.40 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 B L2 F2 D2 U' R B2 L2 B' R





Spoiler: Ao5s (got 3 CONSECUTIVE ao5 PBs lol)






Spoiler: ao5 1 - 11.77



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
avg of 5: 11.77

Time List:
1. 11.96 D2 L' F' D B2 U' L B' D R B2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 
2. 11.06 R' B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' R' F' L D' L' D2 F2 U2 
3. (15.13) D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R B L U2 L D' R2 B L' U' 
4. 12.30 R' F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' R' B L2 R2 B' U B' D 
5. (9.64) F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 B U' B2 U B' U L





Spoiler: ao5 2 - 11.75



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
avg of 5: 11.75

Time List:
1. 11.06 R' B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' R' F' L D' L' D2 F2 U2 
2. (15.13) D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R B L U2 L D' R2 B L' U' 
3. 12.30 R' F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' R' B L2 R2 B' U B' D 
4. (9.64) F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 B U' B2 U B' U L' 
5. 11.90 D L' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R U2 R2 B2 U' R F L U' B F R B





Spoiler: ao5 3 - 11.53



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
avg of 5: 11.53

Time List:
1. (15.13) D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R B L U2 L D' R2 B L' U' 
2. 12.30 R' F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' R' B L2 R2 B' U B' D 
3. (9.64) F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 B U' B2 U B' U L' 
4. 11.90 D L' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R U2 R2 B2 U' R F L U' B F R B 
5. 10.40 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 B L2 F2 D2 U' R B2 L2 B' R








Spoiler: Ao12s (2)






Spoiler: ao12 1 - 12.70



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
avg of 12: 12.70

Time List:
1. 11.51 U2 F' L F' D2 R D' L2 D F' U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B 
2. 14.83 B2 L2 B D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F2 R' D2 L F' R D2 F2 U R D 
3. (15.92) R U B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L B' F2 R2 B U' L2 B U' 
4. 10.39 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R F2 U F R B' L R D U2 
5. 12.10 U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 R' D U' R U F' L2 F' U 
6. 15.33 F2 B L2 U2 R' F R2 D' B U D L2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R 
7. 12.37 L2 D' F U2 R' L' U' R' F U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F 
8. 11.96 D2 L' F' D B2 U' L B' D R B2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 
9. 11.06 R' B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' R' F' L D' L' D2 F2 U2 
10. 15.13 D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R B L U2 L D' R2 B L' U' 
11. 12.30 R' F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' R' B L2 R2 B' U B' D 
12. (9.64) F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 B U' B2 U B' U L'


Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25


Spoiler: ao12 2 - 12.29



avg of 12: 12.29

Time List:
1. (15.92) R U B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L B' F2 R2 B U' L2 B U' 
2. 10.39 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R F2 U F R B' L R D U2 
3. 12.10 U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 R' D U' R U F' L2 F' U 
4. 15.33 F2 B L2 U2 R' F R2 D' B U D L2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R 
5. 12.37 L2 D' F U2 R' L' U' R' F U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F 
6. 11.96 D2 L' F' D B2 U' L B' D R B2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 
7. 11.06 R' B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' R' F' L D' L' D2 F2 U2 
8. 15.13 D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R B L U2 L D' R2 B L' U' 
9. 12.30 R' F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' R' B L2 R2 B' U B' D 
10. (9.64) F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 B U' B2 U B' U L' 
11. 11.90 D L' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R U2 R2 B2 U' R F L U' B F R B 
12. 10.40 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 B L2 F2 D2 U' R B2 L2 B' R





also a PB ao50 (obviously not only 12)


Spoiler: 13.45 ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
avg of 50: 13.45

Time List:
1. 14.34 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D L F' D2 L' U' B L2 D' 
2. 15.76 L2 U L2 F L U' B R F' U L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 
3. 12.44 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 D2 F' L' U2 B' D' B' F' D2 L F2 R2 
4. 15.89 R2 F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 F' L2 F L2 D' R D' F' L' R B' D' B 
5. 15.84 R' D B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' R U B' R' F' D' L' U2 B 
6. 11.50 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' L2 D R2 B2 U2 F' D' R F U' B2 L' R 
7. 12.78 F2 B R' U' F B' U B2 U L' U R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 
8. 13.67 L2 D B D' R' L F' L' B F2 R L' F2 D2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 R 
9. 17.03 F D2 U2 L D2 L2 R B2 L' F2 R' D L' D U2 B2 R' B' U2 
10. 14.02 D' B L' F B' U F U L B2 L2 U F2 D F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 F 
11. 13.80 L2 D2 L' B' D R2 D' B2 U' R' U2 L' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 
12. 12.33 U' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' F L2 D2 B U B' D B R' D2 R F' 
13. 14.23 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 R F2 L' F2 R' F R2 D' L' F' U' L' B' L R2 
14. (17.61) R U2 F' U' B U' L B' D F L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 B 
15. 10.50 L' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' R2 B' L2 B U' F' R B' U R2 U2 L B' 
16. 15.78 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D R' U' L2 U2 L D R2 B' F' U' 
17. 11.10 L F' B2 U2 D F B' D' F' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 
18. 11.50 R2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 R U' B2 F' D' R' F' D L 
19. 13.05 F U2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 D L2 U' R' B U L2 U' F' 
20. 16.79 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 R B' F2 D2 R D U2 B U F2 
21. 11.62 F' L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 B2 R2 F L2 D' B' L2 D B' L D' L' F 
22. 12.86 U' R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' U B' R' B U' B2 U2 F' L' B U2 
23. 14.22 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' R' B F2 R F R2 B2 L' 
24. 14.51 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 B2 U2 B2 U R D2 B' D2 B' U2 L R2 F2 
25. (17.23) D B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U R B2 U2 B D2 U2 F L2 B' U' 
26. 12.42 L2 D L' U R D' R' F' R' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U 
27. 14.49 F' U2 B L2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 U' F R' U' R' D' L2 U2 R' F2 
28. 14.11 L' D2 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B F2 U2 R' B' U R' F' R' D B U 
29. 11.74 U B L' B' D' L' B2 R' U' R2 B' U2 B L2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 
30. (18.03) B D F2 B2 R' B' L U2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 
31. 11.01 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B' U' R F2 L2 B' D' B2 L F2 
32. 12.25 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' D B' U' R' D' B2 R' F' D' L2 
33. 13.07 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 F' L' F D B F' D' L' D2 F 
34. 12.44 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 B D2 B2 F' L' U' L D B R' U' B' F' R2 
35. 15.72 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' L' F D' U' R F' R D2 B' 
36. 14.59 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D R' F' U2 L' B R D U L' F 
37. 11.51 U2 F' L F' D2 R D' L2 D F' U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B 
38. 14.83 B2 L2 B D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F2 R' D2 L F' R D2 F2 U R D 
39. 15.92 R U B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L B' F2 R2 B U' L2 B U' 
40. (10.39) U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R F2 U F R B' L R D U2 
41. 12.10 U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 R' D U' R U F' L2 F' U 
42. 15.33 F2 B L2 U2 R' F R2 D' B U D L2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R 
43. 12.37 L2 D' F U2 R' L' U' R' F U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F 
44. 11.96 D2 L' F' D B2 U' L B' D R B2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 
45. 11.06 R' B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' R' F' L D' L' D2 F2 U2 
46. 15.13 D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R B L U2 L D' R2 B L' U' 
47. 12.30 R' F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' R' B L2 R2 B' U B' D 
48. (9.64) F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 B U' B2 U B' U L' 
49. 11.90 D L' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R U2 R2 B2 U' R F L U' B F R B 
50. (10.40) L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 B L2 F2 D2 U' R B2 L2 B' R


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 25, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> ZZ close misses today:
> 
> 10.39 avg12
> 10.33 avg12
> ...



I can't wait tae see if you can get this on camera. You might have a YTUWR!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 25, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> I can't wait tae see if you can get this on camera. You might have a YTUWR!



lol, the UWR is 8.32. There's no way I could beat that 

I have a 10.08 avg12 on camera right now (I deleted the 10.03). I think I'll just upload it if I don't get sub 10 today because school starts for me tomorrow.

Edit: Unlisted video of 10.08: https://youtu.be/9xlAgHSpTCg


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 25, 2015)

Another 7 ZBLLs wow Its really late now. 117/494. Or is 501? I'm don't even know


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 25, 2015)

3:48.97 7x7 single wut


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 25, 2015)

3.90 2x2 ao12, 4.40 a50, and a 4.63 ao100!

and also this: 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
avg of 5: 4.10

Time List:
(3.92), 4.10, 4.10, (4.51), 4.10

lol


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2015)

8.55 ao12 with the jieyun. Took me 20 solves or so to get. I'd say this cube has a lot of potential


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 25, 2015)

2x2 wtf pb by .2

Average of 12: 2.32
1. 2.03 R2 F2 U2 F U R' F2 R2 U
2. 2.11 F' R2 F' U R2 F U2 F R'
3. 2.63 U F' U' R U F2 U2 R2 U'
4. (1.37) U2 F2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
5. (5.51) F U2 R' F U R' U' R U2
6. 2.34 U R2 F2 U F' R F R2 U'
7. 2.72 R' F R' F R2 F' R F2 R'
8. 2.05 R' F' R' F R2 U2 R' U' R
9. 2.48 F' U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 F U2
10. 3.06 U2 F U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R2
11. 1.66 F' R2 U' F R' F U F U2
12. 2.08 R F R2 U F R2 F' U R'


Average of 5: 2.10
1. 2.16 
2. 2.03 
3. 2.11 
4. (2.63) 
5. (1.37)


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2015)

avg of 12: 8.43

Time List:
1. (6.39) U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' B2 D F L2 U L' D' F L 
2. 9.07 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R' U L2 D B' L' D2 R2 U F 
3. 8.42 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' F' U2 R' B R2 U' B' R' 
4. 7.84 R D' L U L' B' R2 F2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 
5. (9.74) R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U L2 U' F' U' L D2 U' L' D' F2 L 
6. 9.15 B2 L2 D2 L B2 L' R B2 R' D B' R B' L' U2 F' D R U2 
7. 7.18 F2 B' R' U2 B' D2 B2 L' U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 R2 L F2 D2 L 
8. 8.91 F B' D L' F' U D2 L R2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 D F 
9. 9.20 U2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F L2 U' B U2 L2 F' U' L' F' 
10. 8.01 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B R2 D' B' L' R' U' L' D F' 
11. 8.83 R' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 B' U2 R' F U L' F' L 
12. 7.69 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' U B' F2 D F L2 D B' D' R2

jieyun is vgj


----------



## Cece Henderson (Aug 25, 2015)

New 3x3 PB single 30.91s

L B' D2 R B2 D F U' R2 F2 R' F U B D2 R' U' B' D2 R' B U L2 B2 D'


----------



## Chree (Aug 25, 2015)

First sub3 6x6 Ao5 and PB single/Mo3... comp in less than a month:

(3:10.81), (2:44.94), 3:02.42, 2:52.31, 3:01.56

Mo3: 2:53.22
Ao5: 2:58.76


----------



## Myachii (Aug 25, 2015)

Username said:


> avg of 12: 8.43
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (6.39) U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' B2 D F L2 U L' D' F L
> ...



Vaw.

Is it worth getting do you think? And how do you think it compares to cubes like the Aolong V2 or the Hualong?


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Vaw.
> 
> Is it worth getting do you think? And how do you think it compares to cubes like the Aolong V2 or the Hualong?



well I only got it today, did like 100 solves or so and It's probably instantly becoming my main. I'd say it's definitely worth trying out, although it was a bit hard to set up well (took many attempts at the tensions and stuff). I'll see when I break it in a bit more. 

Video is also coming soon


----------



## Myachii (Aug 25, 2015)

Username said:


> well I only got it today, did like 100 solves or so and It's probably instantly becoming my main. I'd say it's definitely worth trying out, although it was a bit hard to set up well (took many attempts at the tensions and stuff). I'll see when I break it in a bit more.
> 
> Video is also coming soon



Okay thanks, I'll give it a go


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 25, 2015)

3BLD PB single! first sub 2!

1:59.30

L B2 D2 F L2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' D2 R' U L' R2 B R' D B2 F2 Rw Uw'

x2 z'

edges: This, Guy, Race, Jack, Beef, flip green white = QS GE RS JK BF flip green white
corners: Gun, Page, backwards "hi", Tap = GN PJ IH TP

edit: 2:19.01 mo3


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 25, 2015)

Not sure if this goes in the Cubing FML thread... 5x5 PB single of 2:48.253*+*.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Haven't gotten a sub-10 avg5 in a while!

Solves 2-6 are a 9.81 avg5.

Square-1 avg12: 10.51
1. 11.18 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
2. 9.46 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0) 
3. (9.26) (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -4)/(5, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
4. 10.34 (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -1)
5. 9.64 (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
6. 11.41 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2) 
7. 11.87 (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -2) 
8. 10.98 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4) 
9. 9.44 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
10. (12.29) (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, 4)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/ 
11. 11.42 (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
12. 9.31 (4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 25, 2015)

7x7 wtf: wasn't sub4:20 till yesterday 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: 3:37.84
worst: 4:19.88

mean of 3
current: 4:01.86 (σ = 9.56)
best: 3:45.00 (σ = 7.27)

avg of 5
current: 4:01.86 (σ = 9.56)
best: 3:49.10 (σ = 3.88)

avg of 12
current: 3:56.54 (σ = 7.64)
best: 3:52.43 (σ = 6.62)

Average: 3:55.80 (σ = 8.96)
Mean: 3:56.18

Time List:
1. 3:55.89 
2. 3:45.68 
3. 3:42.86 
4. 4:11.36 
5. 3:55.88 
6. 3:55.84 
7. 3:56.48 
8. 4:04.36 
9. 3:50.12 
10. 3:52.36 
11. 3:37.84 
12. 3:44.81 
13. 4:19.88 
14. 3:59.16 
15. 3:53.94 
16. 4:12.48


----------



## United Thought (Aug 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
avg of 100: 13.91


Time List:
1. 14.10 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F' U' F R' B' U2 B' L' U L' 
2. 13.69 U' L' F B' U2 B2 L' U F U2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 
3. 12.36 F U2 L B' R U L' U R B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U D2 F2 B2 
4. 13.68 R2 D L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F' L2 B' D' U R U B2 L' F2 
5. 14.06 R F D2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 L U' R F' D' L D' R' 
6. 14.68 R2 D F' L2 F2 U' R' L D' B' L' F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 
7. 14.15 R' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 U R' D2 F2 D F L' R D' 
8. 13.92 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B' R2 F L' F U' B' U' L 
9. 13.83 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B L2 B' R B L2 R2 U B' R2 B' L' U' 
10. 14.56 R' U R2 D R2 B' R' F2 D R2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 
11. 14.04 F U' L' B' U2 B' U' F R2 D L' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 
12. 12.28 B F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L' U2 F' D L2 U' R' F U' 
13. 14.51 L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 L' U F L U L2 R' F' R' D 
14. 14.98 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R F' R' U2 R B' R2 U B2 
15. 12.00 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 L D2 R' U' B F2 L' F2 D' U 
16. 14.94 L' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F L2 B L U R' D' L' B R 
17. 14.51 D' R F2 U2 B2 R B2 L F2 D2 R U2 F U2 L' R U2 R' U L2 
18. 12.91 B' R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D U2 B2 F' L2 U' L' D2 B' R D R 
19. 15.78 B D2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 B U R' D' U B2 L F' U2 R2 B 
20. 14.76 B' F2 U L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D2 F2 U' B D2 F2 R U' R2 B D L 
21. 11.91 B D2 B' D2 U2 F D2 R2 B' F2 D R2 F2 D2 B' F2 L D L' 
22. (17.11) D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 L D U' L' U F D B R2 U2 
23. (17.44) L2 U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' F2 L B U' R' D' L D2 U2 F' L' 
24. (17.20) F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B' L B R D2 U' B2 F' D F' 
25. 14.58 L2 B2 L' F' D2 R' F2 D' F D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' D' F2 L2 
26. 12.91 D B2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' U' R' F' U' B F2 L D2 R' B2 D 
27. 13.87 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F L2 B U2 F2 U2 D' F2 L U' B' F2 L' U2 R' D 
28. 14.11 B L' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R U2 B2 L2 D' L D2 U2 B' R B' U' F 
29. 14.11 U2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B2 D2 L U' R2 F2 R' U L U' R2 D' 
30. 15.59 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' L' B U' B' R' B' F L R2 
31. 16.47 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R U L' B D2 B' R' D2 R2 F 
32. (11.13) D' R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 B' L' D2 R' F' U R' D2 R D 
33. 12.91 D' U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 R' F2 R B' D R' D L' B' R2 
34. 15.92 L2 D' U L2 D' U' B L' D2 B R D R D2 U R' 
35. (8.99) F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' U R2 F' U2 R' B U' L2 U2 
36. 14.37 D' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B D B2 L' U' B L2 F' R D 
37. 12.88 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 L' B R F' U R' U2 B' U' L' 
38. 14.50 B2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R U' R' F' L2 B2 R' U L' D' 
39. 13.39 R L2 D R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' F U L' D2 B' L2 D2 R 
40. 14.39 R' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' U' L' B' L' R' F2 L2 
41. 14.58 B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B' F D' R' U R2 B' L2 U2 R 
42. 15.91 L' F D L' F' B U D' B' R F2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L D2 
43. 14.15 F2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 L2 U2 L' B' D' F D' R F' D' U' B2 
44. 16.64 U2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 R U2 F' L2 U' L B' R2 B F2 
45. 11.79 R B2 L D2 L R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R' F U B L' B D2 L2 B L2 R 
46. (10.45) D2 B2 U2 D' L B' D B' F2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 D' R2 L 
47. 13.57 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 L F D' L2 B' F2 D L R2 D' 
48. 11.67 D2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 L B F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' 
49. 13.86 L2 B2 D2 R F2 L' R' F2 L' F R' B F2 D L2 U' R' B U 
50. (11.09) U2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 R' U2 R D2 U' B' D L2 F R F2 R F L U 
51. 12.34 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D2 R D F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 B' 
52. 16.78 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L F2 R D' B' D2 R' D R F' 
53. 12.61 R2 F2 R' D B' R' F' R2 L F U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U D' R2 U 
54. 15.37 D F2 D R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U B D F D L' R2 D' 
55. 13.41 D' R2 U B2 D U R2 D2 L B D' L2 U R' B2 D' B R2 
56. 15.42 B2 D2 U2 L B2 U2 R D2 L R2 U2 B' L2 D' B F U B2 L B 
57. 12.21 L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L U' F2 D' F D B D' B2 U2 
58. 13.61 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U R D' F' L2 D2 U L' F L2 U 
59. 14.79 U2 L' F' R2 F2 R' D B' D R2 B U2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 
60. (17.54) D F' U2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 F R2 U B F' L U2 B' D' F' 
61. 13.27 F' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' L B2 U2 R' F' L D' L2 
62. 13.34 B R' L D' F D' R' D R' U' L' B2 R2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 
63. 13.15 U L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R' D' L' F2 D' U2 L' F L D 
64. 12.43 U' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B D' B L F2 U L' D2 R' F2 
65. 13.51 F' R' B D' F2 R' B' D R2 U B' D' F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' 
66. 11.77 L' D L2 B' R U B' U D2 B L2 F R2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 U 
67. 14.76 U F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D B2 R2 F2 R' B D B R2 B' F' L B2 F 
68. 15.24 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R B2 U' L2 U L2 F' L' U 
69. 13.64 L2 U' D2 F' D2 F D2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 L 
70. 13.47 R' B L2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F D L' B F2 U2 F' R2 D L 
71. 11.46 R D2 L' B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' D' B F2 D2 L U B' U' F 
72. 14.07 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F2 U2 F' D R' U' F R2 F R2 D B' 
73. 13.46 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D R2 U B2 F' D' L' B R' U L2 R B2 R2 
74. 15.07 B D2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R B U B2 R B L' R' D' U 
75. 15.80 B' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 U B2 R2 D L B' L D' B' U' L' B2 L2 
76. 14.12 R' D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U B U R D' F' D2 B D L 
77. 15.45 D2 B' L2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D L R' U' B F' D U' R D2 
78. 14.05 L' R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 B R2 U2 D R B' F2 U' F D R B2 
79. 12.91 B D' R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U B2 L D B' F' U2 B' L U2 F' 
80. 13.52 B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 L B' U' R D F R B' L D2 
81. 14.01 B R F' D B' U' D' B' L' R2 F D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F D 
82. 12.84 L' F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F R' D B2 F' D B D2 B2 F2 
83. 11.34 R' D2 L U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U' B L' R' F2 R' B R2 B2 
84. (10.90) U R2 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 R F R U2 B U' B F' R' 
85. (17.49) B' U2 B2 U F' L' D F' R' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 B' 
86. 14.52 L2 D2 R' U F2 U R2 B L U2 D2 B R2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 
87. 13.72 U R2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B U R2 F' L' R2 U2 F' L2 
88. 11.50 L U2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F' U L F2 D' F U2 L' U 
89. 13.27 U B2 D R2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R U2 R' B' U' F R D L2 F 
90. 13.03 U L D' F L' U B2 U R' F D F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' 
91. 15.22 D R2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 R U B' R2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 
92. 15.54 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 R' F' D B F2 D2 R' U' R2 D' F2 
93. 14.99 L' F R2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 B2 F' L' F' D2 B' U' R' B2 L2 U2 
94. 14.12 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D F' L' D2 L2 F U L U R' D' 
95. 13.30 D' R2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R F2 U' L D' R2 B U' L' R2 F 
96. 15.34 B2 D' R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' R' B D' B' D2 B U2 R D' 
97. 12.70 R' L2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R U B2 F2 R F' L' B2 U' 
98. 11.73 L2 F' R' D L F2 L F D2 R U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 
99. 15.39 B2 R D B L' D' F' L' U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F 
100. 14.87 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U L2 U' F D2 R' B U2 R D L' F'

Sub-14, you are in sight!


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 25, 2015)

Yayayayay! Got a 7+ TPS PB in <M,U> 2-gen

Moves: (M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2')x2 //Z-perm *2
Movecount: 20 STM
Time: 2.75
TPS: 7.27

Being a CFOP solver, I don't get much practice with M-slice moves. Having a 15+ TPS PB set in <R,U> 2-gen kinda proves that.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 25, 2015)

more 3x3 PBs
mo3: 14.79
ao100 17.31


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2015)

1:17.81 mega single lol
sub-NR single lol


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 26, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Yayayayay! Got a 7+ TPS PB in <M,U> 2-gen
> 
> Moves: (M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2')x2 //Z-perm *2
> Movecount: 20 STM
> ...



Sometimes you have to slow down your tps xD


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 26, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Sometimes you have to slow down your tps xD


lol I usually hang out at 3-4 TPS during solves (with the exception of last layer). I just like to see how fast my hands can possibly go.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1:17.81 mega single lol
> sub-NR single lol



gogo NR


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 26, 2015)

Sub NR Single and Average of 5. But very lucky.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 26, 2015)

12.62 Fullstep PB

B2 F' R2 F U2 F D2 L2 U2 F' U' R' D L B' R U F' L F 

x2 y' //inspection
D' U R' F y2 F' R U R' F2 D2 //lolcross
U' L' U L //1st pair
R U' R' //2nd pair
y U2 R U R2 U' R //3rd pair
y' U R' U' R //4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' U Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' //OLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U //PLL


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2015)

4:20.18 7x7 single, 2nd best ever


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 26, 2015)

15.98 3x3 single PB. First sub-16!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 7x7 wtf: wasn't sub4:20 till yesterday
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-25
> solves/total: 16/16
> ...





Iggy said:


> 4:20.18 7x7 single, 2nd best ever


To both of you: good solves, and thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> To both of you: good solves, and thanks for the motivation.



Thanks and no problem  I'm a lot slower than both you and TheCoolMinxer though


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 26, 2015)

Actually making progress with ZBLL. I feel like we are getting there. I can't wait to get sub 3.5 LL with this and beyond.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 26, 2015)

(35.08) Rw2 U B D' Rw2 B' U2 Uw2 B U' F D' Fw' F2 D' U' Rw' D' Rw U2 R' Fw B2 U2 R F' R2 F' B' Fw2 L' U' Rw2 D Uw F2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 U

pb single!!!!

edit: 38.79 mo3!!!!
edit2: 39.38 ao5!!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2015)

key to improvement: don't practice 3x3
Average of 12: 10.40
1. (8.63) F2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U' L B2 L B' D L' U' B2 L
2. 11.17 F' L2 D' F' U' B D' F2 D' L D B2 U L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2
3. 10.25 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' F' R2 F2 D' L2 B L B' U2 L2 U' B'
4. 10.26 L B2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 R' B2 D' R2 B' F2 D2 B' L B D' U'
5. 10.57 F2 R U B' L2 U F' D2 F B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R F2 L2 U2 D2
6. 9.64 F2 U2 R' U2 L B2 R2 D2 R B2 L' F R' B2 U2 R' F D' L B'
7. 8.99 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 U F L D' L2 F2 R D R B
8. 10.41 R2 B' R2 D B L2 F2 L' F' U R F2 R D2 R' L U2 R2 U2 B2 D2
9. 9.94 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 B R2 U' L R B D' B' L F2 D2 B
10. 12.02 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 L D' U' B' R B2 F L' F2 L'
11. (12.34) L U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F D F L2 U L' B2 D' R B2
12. 10.79 F2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D F2 L' B' D L R2 B2 L' B2 U'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (35.08) Rw2 U B D' Rw2 B' U2 Uw2 B U' F D' Fw' F2 D' U' Rw' D' Rw U2 R' Fw B2 U2 R F' R2 F' B' Fw2 L' U' Rw2 D Uw F2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 U
> 
> pb single!!!!
> 
> ...



You should do more events. See how this crazy improvement rate works for other events lol.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 26, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> You should do more events. See how this crazy improvement rate works for other events lol.



naww. during the school year, i barely have enough time to do 3x3. besides, I was stuck at like 48 on 4x4 for like 2 months 
I'll always be a little cube guy. i might get in to skewb and pyra one day...


----------



## EMI (Aug 26, 2015)

*******ing finally! (First sub 9)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-26
avg of 12: 8.83

Time List:
1. 9.02 U R2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' R B' U' B2 F L' U R U2 R' U2 
2. 8.57 U' D' R2 D2 F' U R L2 D R F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 
3. 9.43 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' D' B D F' L2 B2 L B2 
4. 9.59 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R' D B L2 R' D' R' U' B' U2 
5. (11.17) L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R U F R2 F2 D2 L U' F L' R' 
6. 8.01 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L' F' U' L B R' U' F L2 R' 
7. (7.77) D2 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' F' L' D B R2 U' F L 
8. 8.42 D L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 L D' U B' U' L2 R' D2 F' L' 
9. 10.27 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B U2 F' D2 R B F2 R U' F' U2 B L D 
10. 8.79 R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B U' L U R' U' R' D R2 U' 
11. 7.79 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' R B R B' D B L' U B R' 
12. 8.43 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B F U F2 L R' F2 D R' U2 B2


The second 7 was a PLL skip, rest full step.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 26, 2015)

(10.82) R U F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F' R B' L' B R2 F2 L2 D'

OH PB!!! sub adam 

x' z2
r u F U' r' U F'
R' U' R2 U' R' U r U' r' R U r
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U' M' U' M U M' U M2 U2 M' U M2 U2

45 ETM, 4.16 TPS wow thats not bad...


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 26, 2015)

4x4 PB single and ao5!
1:36.92, (1:29.47), 1:38.85, 1:50.47, (1:55.23)
*1:42.08*


----------



## Chree (Aug 26, 2015)

Chree said:


> First sub3 6x6 Ao5 and PB single/Mo3... comp in less than a month:
> 
> (3:10.81), (2:44.94), 3:02.42, 2:52.31, 3:01.56
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaand...

2:55.05, (3:10.34), 3:02.71, (2:42.86), 2:59.28

PB single. 
Mo3: 2:54.95
Ao5: 2:59.01

Consistency? What's that?


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 26, 2015)

Chree said:


> Consistency? What's that?



No idea.
6x6 PB single, mo3 and ao5. I'll join the club.
6:07.77, (*5:24.03*), 6:37.39, (6:52.00), 6:39.95
*6:28.37* ao5, and *6:03.06* mo3 (solves 1 - 3).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 26, 2015)

feet first ao100 hehe You can really see the improvement from 2:00 to 1:25 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-26
solves/total: 110/111

single
best: 1:03.18
worst: 2:09.38

mean of 3
current: 1:27.13 (σ = 7.06)
best: 1:14.37 (σ = 8.90)

avg of 5
current: 1:24.88 (σ = 3.17)
best: 1:17.00 (σ = 4.38)

avg of 12
current: 1:25.82 (σ = 2.44)
best: 1:19.66 (σ = 4.40)

avg of 50
current: 1:25.32 (σ = 6.46)
best: 1:24.83 (σ = 7.44)

avg of 100
current: 1:29.06 (σ = 9.92)
best: 1:29.06 (σ = 9.92)

Average: 1:30.75 (σ = 10.97)
Mean: 1:30.87

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 2:00.16 F' L' U2 F L' D2 F B' D' U2 B2 L' D2 R2 L U2 B2 L F2 R2 
2. 1:35.83 L U' F2 R' L2 U B' R' L' F2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 B U2 F 
3. 1:59.97 D R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 R D R2 F2 R F' L U' R' 
4. 1:54.24 F U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 U F2 L2 B' R F2 L' U' F' D' U L2 
5. 1:56.39 R' U' R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U' R B F' L2 D' U2 L2 D2 L F2 
6. 1:38.88 R' F D2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F' D R F D L2 U' B R' F' 
7. 1:45.96 R' U' B R' L' F' L2 D R2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 U2 L U 
8. 1:23.41 L2 U' F U2 F2 U' D L2 B R B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' 
9. 1:26.28 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 F' R' D2 F U' B' F2 L' D' 
10. 1:54.65 F R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 U' L' B' D F2 L U2 R F' D 
11. 1:48.02 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D U2 F2 L2 B' F' U L2 F2 L R' U B2 D 
12. DNF(2:26.18) F2 D L' D2 B R' L2 U' F U2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L 
13. 1:49.80 L D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 U' B' R U2 R2 B F2 L U' R' 
14. 1:47.38 L' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B F2 R B' D2 U L D' F' D U2 
15. 1:46.05 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R2 L' U' L' B2 F L2 D' R2 
16. 1:52.69 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' B' L F U2 F2 R' F 
17. 1:35.66 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R' D' F R2 D F L2 F R' F 
18. 1:52.55 F' U L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U' B2 F U R2 F' R' D F L' R2 
19. 1:58.88 R B2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 R U2 L' F2 D' F2 L U' B2 R B F R' F 
20. 1:20.53 R F' R' F2 B' R F' L' B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U B' 
21. 1:41.66 F L2 F R U' L2 F' L' D F2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 
22. 2:09.38 D F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 U' R F' L2 B D L U2 B2 R B2 
23. 1:56.80 B2 U' F' B2 R U' B D' F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 L D2 R2 D2 F 
24. 1:35.11 L D' R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F D L2 B' R2 D L U2 F 
25. 1:58.63 U R2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F' L U F2 R' B' D' L D 
26. 1:43.59 L' D2 B' U2 B' R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 L R2 B' L D2 L2 R2 U 
27. 1:37.09 R U B' D2 R2 L' F' D2 R2 D' U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 B U2 D2 
28. 1:41.06 F U2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 U L2 F2 R' B' D U R U2 F' L' D' 
29. 1:21.27 L2 B F' L2 F U2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 D' F U2 F2 L' U B D' U2 
30. 1:03.18[pll skip] D B' R2 D L F D B L' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 D' B2 F' 
31. 1:34.59 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F' R2 U' B L D2 F R2 B R' 
32. 1:40.86 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R B' U' F' D' B2 L R B R2 
33. 1:36.91 R U R2 L' F' L2 D L F L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 B2 D' L2 F2 U 
34. 1:43.41 D' B' L' F B2 R' L' F2 D L D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L 
35. 1:28.34 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' D U R F2 L' F2 D' B F2 
36. 1:18.00 F2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 U B' F2 U' L D' R B' D' F 
37. 1:28.50 R' U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' U R2 U F' L B U R F' 
38. 1:31.50 L' B D2 L2 B' L B2 D B' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 D R' 
39. 1:48.21 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' B' R' B' L R' U L2 D F' R' 
40. 1:15.34 B2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 F' R' D' F2 D' B R' D U' 
41. 1:18.47 F2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 B D2 B L2 F R' D2 B R' B D' R' U L F 
42. 1:40.75 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U2 B L F U' R F2 U2 B D' B 
43. 1:34.27 R D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 U' L' B F R' F' R F2 
44. 1:35.90 L2 U' R2 D L2 U R2 F2 D L2 D2 L D' B F' U' F' L' U L2 D 
45. 1:12.93 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L D' U' F' D' R2 B' F' D' R2 
46. 1:15.58 L' B2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 U L F2 U B D' R2 B2 R2 B 
47. 1:21.91 B' R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U B' L' D' R' U L2 B R2 B2 
48. 1:13.50[pll skip] F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' F2 U' F2 R2 D' F D 
49. 1:25.34 R' F U D' B R' F' U' B' L' D2 R2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 
50. 1:17.66 D B' U' B2 D' L U' B U D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' 
51. 1:17.00 U L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D F' D' U2 R B' L' F2 D' R2 F 
52. 1:21.31 L F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R' U L2 F' U B' D F2 U' 
53. 1:15.52 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D R D2 B2 D B' R2 U L U L 
54. 1:26.19 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U R' F2 R B2 R' D' B2 R' F U' 
55. 1:22.56 L D F R' L' D B R2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 
56. 1:40.50 F B2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F R B' F' L' D' R U2 R2 
57. 1:27.43 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L F2 D2 B2 R' U' R' F2 U F' L2 U B L R2 
58. 1:47.00 B U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' R U' B' F' D F R D' L' 
59. 1:33.05 U2 B2 F U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B F2 D B R2 U' B D' L' B2 F' 
60. 1:26.41 U2 D L2 F L' B2 L2 B' U2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R U2 L' U2 R 
61. 1:24.33 R F L B' R2 D' B' U' B' D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 
62. 1:44.69 F' U' B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 R U B R D' L' B2 R' B 
63. 1:11.27 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B U R D F2 U' B U2 F U 
64. 1:17.58 L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 R B' U2 F D' B' L' U2 L' U2 
65. 1:35.33 F B R' B2 U' L' D' B U R2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L2 
66. 1:23.11 R' B2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B L' R2 D L' F L' B L2 D 
67. 1:26.15 L' F2 L2 F2 R D2 R D2 B2 R B2 U' L D2 F' U2 L' D' B' F' D' 
68. 1:12.19 F D2 B D2 B' R2 B2 F R2 D2 R2 L' D U2 R' F L B' U2 F U 
69. 1:06.77 R L2 D' F' R F2 U' F2 B U2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R B2 
70. 1:24.16 B' U F' R' F2 B' R F U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 R' 
71. 1:28.65 U2 D F2 R B2 L2 B D F' L2 D F2 D2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 D 
72. 1:35.03 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U L2 F' R2 F U L' R B' D2 F2 U' 
73. 1:31.06 U2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 F L2 B' U2 R2 L' B2 D F2 U' R' B2 L2 B' 
74. 1:16.44 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 B' R2 B R' U L B2 U' B F R U' L 
75. 1:24.06 F U B' U' B R' U L' F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F 
76. 1:19.66 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L' U' F R2 D' B' F D2 R' 
77. 1:26.22 D' B2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R' D2 L B2 F' U F' D' L' 
78. 1:42.50 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 U L' D L F R' U2 B2 R D' 
79. 1:23.93 B2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 U B R' F2 L2 R2 F D2 U' R' 
80. 1:26.78 B U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 U' F' D U' F' L2 B' F2 D 
81. 1:30.93 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R2 F' D2 R' U' B2 R' B L2 D2 L' 
82. 1:23.06 B' U F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U L F2 D' B L' U L2 D2 L 
83. 1:28.43 L' F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 B' U B' R' B2 U2 B' U 
84. 1:27.55 U D2 R F D2 B' R' D' B' U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 D 
85. 1:08.44 R B2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R D2 R' F' D' B L' F2 D 
86. 1:36.08 R' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D R' D2 U' L U' L2 R' B F 
87. 1:16.00 R' L2 B2 U F D F' U' R' F U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
88. 1:24.86 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D U' F' D2 L' R F' L2 B 
89. 1:29.46 U' L F' R F2 D L F2 D' L2 B' D2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 
90. 1:28.78 L2 F' U F B2 D' R' B R2 L2 U B2 D B2 D B2 R2 D L2 R' 
91. 1:33.27 R' B2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D B2 L' B D2 R' B' U F2 
92. 1:34.02 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' F' L' F2 R' U2 R' F U' L U2 
93. 1:22.78 L R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B' F2 U' L D' R' B' U2 R2 
94. 1:29.00 L' U2 R2 U' R B U D' L2 F' U2 B U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U 
95. 1:16.13 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R U B F D L' B U R2 B 
96. 1:31.17 B2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F R2 D L2 F' R B' D2 F D 
97. 1:10.47 R' B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 L U2 F L F' U' L R B' D' L 
98. 1:04.75 D2 L B2 D2 L' D2 L B2 F2 L2 B' R' D R' D2 U R' F' D B 
99. 1:36.31 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F U' B D F L F' D2 F 
100. 1:23.77 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' F R2 B R2 U' B' L' F2 
101. 1:29.90 B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 L' F' D R2 U L2 R B L2 R' 
102. 1:27.94 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 R B R' D' F' D F' R2 
103. 1:24.96 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 L' D' F2 D' B' R2 D' B U F' 
104. 1:24.46 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 L B' L R' D L2 D F' R D' 
105. 1:25.09 U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 L' U' R' B U F D' U2 L R2 
106. 1:27.43 R2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 U R2 F' L2 F' D' U2 L D2 U2 
107. 1:28.52 B' R D B2 L2 F U' D B' R2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 
108. 1:17.16 R2 B' U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L F' U2 R2 U' B2 D' F' L 
109. 1:23.34 U' B2 U' F D2 L' U D2 B' U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 R2 
110. 1:35.27 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L' R' B F U' R2 B L' 
111. 1:22.77 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 U' L B F2 R2 F2 U L' F



edit: OH avg 50 and 100 pb



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-26
avg of 100: 19.07

Time List:
1. 19.25 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F L' R2 F L2 R' F2 U' B' 
2. 17.99 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 B2 U' F R' D2 R' U' R' U' R2 
3. 16.81 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L' F2 D' R2 F U' B' F2 R D2 L 
4. 21.91 D2 U2 L' R' D2 L' R2 B2 D2 R B' D' F' L' R2 U' B' R D U' 
5. 17.85 F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 B2 D U' R F2 U' B2 L' U2 B' L' 
6. 15.84 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U B L2 F2 L R D' B2 L' F2 U 
7. 18.75 L2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 F U2 R' U' L' F2 D U' R' U' B L' 
8. 22.33 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 D U' B2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' D R' U L U' F' R2 U2 
9. 18.46 F' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L B U R2 B' L2 U 
10. 17.89 R U' D2 B' L2 B' D' B R' L2 F' B2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 D2 F2 
11. 17.46 U F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U2 R' B' D2 F' U' L2 D' U' 
12. 17.59 L U2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D B2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' 
13. 20.21 D' L' U R B2 R' B' R2 F' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 
14. 18.69 R' U2 D R' F U' F2 L U' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' R' 
15. 19.09 F D' L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' F R' U F R2 F L' U2 B' 
16. (29.49) R' B' R2 F' U' R F R F' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' 
17. 19.39 D' F' U R B R2 U' D R' F' L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U B2 
18. 18.96 F' L2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' D2 U' B2 U2 L R2 D' B2 U2 
19. (24.03) U' F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B D' R F2 U' B' L U L' F' 
20. 20.70 B2 D R' D' L' D' F2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 D' 
21. 22.28 B L' F2 D F' U' F U L U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F R2 B D2 F2 
22. 17.56 D2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 B2 U2 L D2 U' R U F2 D' B D2 F2 
23. (15.55) B F2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 U' L D L2 B' D2 F2 
24. 18.56 L D U R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 B' R' F L F D F R' 
25. 17.01 B L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F' D' L' B2 R' D2 B U' L' F2 R' 
26. 18.28 R U B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' L' D' L' F2 L B' L' D R 
27. (24.18) L2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 L' R B' U2 L' U R' D F' R' 
28. 18.30 L2 F2 B' U2 R U' L U' B R B2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 L' F2 R 
29. (15.31) F2 L2 D L2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' F' L B L U' L2 F' U R F' 
30. 21.59 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D R U' L B2 U' B' D U' B2 F' U2 
31. 18.74 R D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 U L2 R2 F' R' U L2 U2 B R2 F' R' 
32. 17.65 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F L2 F' R2 B2 F' U' F R' U' B' D F U2 L2 
33. 15.86 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L B D R U B' U L2 B L 
34. 17.87 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D R2 U' L F2 D' F' U' F' L' D' B' 
35. 21.83 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L B2 L D' B U' R' B F 
36. 19.58 R' B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L' F2 L' F' R2 D U R' F 
37. (23.53) D' B L' F L' U' B' D L U2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 L' 
38. 19.71 L U L2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R U B L B D' L' F L' 
39. 19.89 U2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 D' L' R' F' L U' R F' L' B2 
40. 22.46 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R B F2 D' U B L R2 U' B2 
41. 18.85 L2 F B2 U D' B R' B U2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' L' 
42. (15.47) U L B2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 R U' L' D F D' B D' U R2 
43. 19.94 B D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 R B U' B2 F D' F2 L' D' R 
44. 18.38 R' F' R' U2 F2 L U' F D U2 R U2 L B2 R2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 
45. 19.74 B2 R' U2 B L2 U2 L U D' R2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 F 
46. 17.36 F L2 U L B R2 D' B' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U 
47. (15.41) U R U2 F' U2 R' L2 F2 U D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2 B' R2 
48. 17.72 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' D F2 U2 R U2 L2 B' D2 U' 
49. 21.76 R' D' R' F R' F D' L D U2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 
50. 20.05 D2 L D' B' R B' D2 R2 D' F U L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' 
51. 17.23 U F R2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 F R2 D2 B' L' F R U' L2 B2 F L2 R2 
52. 19.68 B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B L' D2 B2 D2 F U' B L2 D' L2 
53. 21.52 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 R D2 U2 R' D' L U' B' R' F R' D' L R 
54. 19.89 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B L2 F' D' R' U L R U' R2 
55. 21.68 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' D' L2 U' F L R2 U2 F' R' F' 
56. 16.61 L D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 B' F' U R B' F' R2 
57. 15.60 B2 U R2 B2 L F U' B' L' F2 R2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 
58. (14.56) F' U2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 L B L2 U' B U' F2 R' F2 
59. 18.91 R2 F2 L D2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 L F L2 R2 D R D2 R' B D U' 
60. 21.48 D U B2 L2 D B2 L2 U L2 R2 F L U2 F U' F U' B R' U2 
61. 22.03 B' U' B L D' R2 B' L2 F L2 U L2 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 U 
62. 18.32 B2 R2 B U' F R U2 L D2 B U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' 
63. 20.40 U F2 L F2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 R D2 R2 D F2 U' L B' F D' B2 
64. 19.28 F L' U D2 R D L B' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D' 
65. 17.80 D' L F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' B' L2 D2 L' D L F2 
66. 20.18 R F B2 L F' D2 R2 L D L2 F' L2 F R2 F' R2 B' U2 B 
67. 18.22 U2 D' L B D' R' B2 U B U2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' L 
68. 21.02 R2 U' L2 U2 F R' U2 B D' U2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 
69. 19.94 B2 R2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 D L2 R2 B R F2 L2 D U2 R' 
70. 21.34 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R' D R D2 B' U' B F R' U' 
71. 17.71 F L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' F 
72. 18.66 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 L U' R' U L B L D2 
73. 19.47 L' F2 U' R2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 L F R' F' L2 R' B' U' B2 
74. 22.00 D' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 D2 B L' D U' L2 F' R U2 F2 D' R' 
75. 15.84 R2 F B' U' B U R U' D2 L' U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 F U2 R2 B' 
76. 17.41 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L D2 R B2 L2 F' U' R' U' L' F2 R2 U 
77. 16.56 L F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B U' R2 D B2 R2 D L' R 
78. 15.81 F' R' B' L' F' R' L' F2 B U B2 U2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 
79. 19.16 L U' F D' R2 L' D2 L D' R' F D2 F B R2 B R2 U2 B R2 U2 
80. 19.36 R U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 B2 L F D B L' D' L B2 R2 
81. 16.96 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U' L B L B2 D2 L' F2 R 
82. 18.33 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R' F' U R2 D2 L' B' U F U R' 
83. 20.15 L R2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D B F U R2 U L 
84. 19.93 R2 L U' B' R' D2 L2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D B2 
85. 19.86 F D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 F D R B' L F U' 
86. 16.71 B F2 D B2 F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U R B D2 L' R2 B' F2 U R' 
87. 17.69 U' D2 B D L2 U' D2 B2 U' F2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 L' 
88. 19.19 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 L R' F' D R2 F2 R2 B' F2 
89. 20.15 L' U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L B F L' F' R' B' U' F 
90. 21.02 B2 L2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 B' D' R' D2 U2 R' F 
91. 20.86 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L U' F' L' U L2 B F2 R2 
92. 20.52 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L U R2 U2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 R 
93. 18.72 L D2 L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 F L' R U R' U2 B D2 R2 
94. 18.51 U2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R' B2 U B2 R' B' F R D2 U2 R' F 
95. 18.45 F L2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' L F2 L F2 R' B U' F' D 
96. 18.31 F U' D' L U B' D2 F' L B' R2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 
97. (23.25) F2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D F2 L D F D F L F' U2 F 
98. 18.27 L R2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R B2 D U' B2 R' F' D2 B 
99. 22.04 D B' R' F D2 F2 D L' F2 D2 F B' D2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 D' 
100. 17.58 B D2 B' R2 B L2 B L2 F2 L2 F' U B2 L D' L2 B2 F D2 F2


solves 41-90 make upa 18.89 ao50


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 26, 2015)

Got another 2x2 sub-2 solve today as a sub-5 solver!

F2 U2 R U R' U R' F2 U'

(1.98)
x' //Inspection
U L //Layer
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //CLL

1-looked except for AUF.
6.06 TPS


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 27, 2015)

0.667 Ga perm with my execution (frame counted)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 27, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 0.667 Ga perm with my execution (frame counted)



your g perm execution is so cool and unique! I learned the alg just to be able to do it


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 27, 2015)

First ever sub-2 4x4 single!

R' D' F Rw' R2 Fw' B D2 R L' U' L' R' Rw' U2 R' D B R2 Uw Fw B' R D B2 R' F' D B2 Rw' Fw2 D' B' U F2 D U' L' R' Rw2
1:59:84

Honestly I can't even remember half the solve (lots of brainless execution) so I can't really do a reconstruction like I love to do. :/

EDIT: PB Ao5 (Which isn't hard to do because I almost never solve 4x4, nonetheless speedsolve it)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-26
avg of 5: 2:16.01

Time List:
1. (1:59.84) R' D' F Rw' R2 Fw' B D2 R L' U' L' R' Rw' U2 R' D B R2 Uw Fw B' R D B2 R' F' D B2 Rw' Fw2 D' B' U F2 D U' L' R' Rw2 
2. (2:26.54) Rw2 D' Uw' F2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw F D Uw' Rw' Fw2 B F L' F D' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 U' F2 R' Rw2 Uw F U2 B2 D' U2 L' B' F' R2 L2 Rw2 F D2 
3. 2:25.62 Rw B' U2 Rw' B2 Fw' Uw Rw U2 L B' F D2 U' F Uw2 B' D' U' Uw L2 F' R F D2 B' Uw U Fw' F' B2 R2 U' Uw' L2 Uw B Uw D2 U 
4. 2:10.97 R' U Fw2 R' Fw' R' F' U2 Uw B Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw' Fw2 R2 L Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw F' Uw Fw2 F2 Rw Fw2 B2 D2 F' Uw' L2 Uw R' Fw2 F L B 
5. 2:11.43 D2 B' U2 R D2 R2 U2 B D F2 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 27, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> I can't really do a reconstruction like I love to do. :/



Have you ever actually reconstructed a 4x4 solve though? Because I'd be really impressed


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Have you ever actually reconstructed a 4x4 solve though? Because I'd be really impressed



Someone reconstructed either Faz or Kevin's 6x6 WR. Can't recall which


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Someone reconstructed either Faz or Kevin's 6x6 WR. Can't recall which



I remember faz' 5x5 WR average was reconstructed.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Someone reconstructed either Faz or Kevin's 6x6 WR. Can't recall which



That was with video though, I thought OP meant from memory.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 27, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> That was with video though, I thought OP meant from memory.


I actually meant to reconstruct the solve like I do 2x2 and 3x3, but I can attempt a 4x4 reconstruction from memory tomorrow [emoji14]


----------



## Iggy (Aug 27, 2015)

4:38.72 7x7 PB mo3

Edit: 4:57.00 avg12, pretty good. Failed to roll out a 5:22 though -_-


----------



## imvelox (Aug 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I remember faz' 5x5 WR average was reconstructed.


Brest reconstructed Kevin's 5:49 with 8x8 :^)


----------



## imvelox (Aug 27, 2015)

6x6 PBs
1:46.00 mo3
1:47.43 avg5
1:49.81 avg12


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 27, 2015)

10.37 a100 still missing a sticker


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 27, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 6x6 PBs
> 1:46.00 mo3
> 1:47.43 avg5
> 1:49.81 avg12



Wow, nice. Go go go ER 

Mean of 3: 29.21
1. 28.60 R2 r u2 L' f2 F' B R' F' U L f2 r2 L2 u2 U' B2 L B' L' B' D2 u B u' r' B2 U f' B L2 R2 F2 D2 r U R F' R2 r' 
2. 31.97 B' L2 B' u' f U D R' u2 F L' u D r' U' F' B' r' D' r' F' f' r' R L u' B2 r' D F2 u2 F' f' u' U' L2 F' f' B' U2 
3. 27.06 L2 D' R' B' D f2 u' B' f2 u D f2 R2 B' L2 R u' R r' f2 R L2 D2 F' B D F2 R' r B2 L2 f' u2 U r2 U' F2 U' u' D 
Not PB


----------



## imvelox (Aug 27, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Wow, nice. Go go go ER
> 
> Mean of 3: 29.21
> 1. 28.60 R2 r u2 L' f2 F' B R' F' U L f2 r2 L2 u2 U' B2 L B' L' B' D2 u B u' r' B2 U f' B L2 R2 F2 D2 r U R F' R2 r'
> ...



Thanks
:O I didn't know you were so fast


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 27, 2015)

Yesterday created 6x6 race thread! I don't know if it's gonna be pretty popular like my 2x2 thread tho


----------



## Berd (Aug 27, 2015)

ZZ PB!

3= 19.94 (σ=2.92)
5= 19.82 (σ=1.99)
12= 21.09 (σ=2.69)
50= 23.57 (σ=2.73)


----------



## VikingCuber (Aug 27, 2015)

First sub 17 ao50, was around 18.50 2-3 weeks ago. I believe that I only had one solve over 20 seconds, but that solve was also terrible.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-27
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 14.29
worst: 23.43

mean of 3
current: 17.47 (σ = 0.87)
best: 14.97 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 5
current: 17.14 (σ = 0.67)
best: 15.46 (σ = 0.27)

avg of 12
current: 16.81 (σ = 1.12)
best: 16.07 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 50
current: 16.74 (σ = 1.12)
best: 16.74 (σ = 1.12)

Average: 16.74 (σ = 1.12)
Mean: 16.85

Time List:
1. 14.33 F2 R U R2 B' D F' D' F2 L R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D B2 
2. 15.96 U F U2 B2 R' F2 U B F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R F2 L D2 R' U' 
3. 16.92 B' R' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 F R B' U' L U2 F2 
4. 16.10 R' L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B' R2 U B2 D' F' D' L' B' 
5. 16.72 D' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L B U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 
6. 17.16 L2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R D' B D' L2 F L' B' U L 
7. 14.96 R' B2 F2 R U2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' R' F' U' R2 D2 L R2 F 
8. 17.13 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 D L2 D2 R' D' F2 L B R D' U R' 
9. 15.29 B2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R B F2 U' B2 L' U' F U' 
10. 16.53 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 L D' B U L' F2 R D B' U' 
11. 17.16 R' F2 L U' B D R2 D F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L B2 R' 
12. 16.08 B2 D2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R B' L R D2 R D' U2 B F 
13. 19.60 U' B R2 U L2 F2 R F U F2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 L2 F2 
14. 17.61 D R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 D' L' R U B' R' B2 F' D2 
15. 18.63 D2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R' F2 U' F' R U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U L2 
16. 18.43 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 R D' F2 D' L2 F R' U' R 
17. 15.23 B R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 B2 L F L2 R' D' R B2 U F' U 
18. 15.39 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R F2 D' R F2 U2 R' U B' F' 
19. 14.29 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' L D L U2 L D2 R2 F' R F' 
20. 16.07 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L D U2 B2 U2 B2 L D R' F 
21. 15.77 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L R' D' R2 B' U' F' L' R2 U2 
22. 18.10 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 U F L U L D2 R F' L U' 
23. 14.90 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 F' R U R F' U 
24. 16.88 B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D L D2 R D F2 R2 U2 B L2 U' 
25. 15.95 R' B2 R' D F2 L U2 F' R B' L2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 
26. 16.62 F2 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' U' B' F' U2 L' D B' L' R' 
27. 15.79 R B L' U L F' B2 R' B' U2 L2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' 
28. 18.95 L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D' B' R2 D2 R' B2 R' 
29. 17.18 D B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 L' D' B2 F D L' F2 R' D2 F' 
30. 18.17 R2 U' R B' D L' D2 B R U2 R2 L' D2 B2 R L2 F2 U2 F2 B' 
31. 17.03 U F' D L' B' R2 U F' L R2 B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 
32. 16.70 D2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D R F L' R' D B2 L' U B 
33. 17.43 F R2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R B U2 L F2 U' R2 B' L U2 
34. 23.43 F R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U L B D L2 R D' U2 F' 
35. 16.27 D' L U2 B2 L' R' U2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 F L' D U' B F2 L2 U' L 
36. 19.55 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L2 R' D2 R B L D2 L R' F2 D' F2 L U2 
37. 18.09 R U L U2 B2 U2 F' U D' L' U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 
38. 14.94 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 B' R B2 D R B' R2 U F' 
39. 14.99 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R' B2 R B D' B U' L' U' R 
40. 16.15 D' F2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 L' U2 F2 B' U F' U' R' D' F2 R2 F 
41. 18.34 R' D R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L' F' R' F' D' R U2 L2 D2 
42. 16.88 F' D2 L' D2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 R' F' D' F' D2 F' L F R 
43. 17.77 U B R2 D' B L' F U D R' U2 D2 B R2 U2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 
44. 17.68 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F D L' U F2 U2 F D2 F' U' 
45. 14.72 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B U' F' D' F2 R F D L2 R' 
46. 17.12 D R' D' L2 D B R L F B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 
47. 15.07 U D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 L U2 F2 R B' L F' D U F2 U2 F' L' 
48. 16.48 R L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L U F' U2 F R D2 L' 
49. 17.82 R2 B2 D R' U L B' D F' R' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 U' 
50. 18.10 B L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B2 L' U B' U' F2 R2 U2


----------



## EMI (Aug 27, 2015)

another 6, cool
(6.99) (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(0, -1)/
2,-2/1,0/-2,3/-1,-2/-3,0/-2,0/
3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/
1,-2/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,3

Quite slow actually^^


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2015)

1:26.11 mega ao5
sub-NR lol


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 27, 2015)

2x2 PB single, lolscramble:
1404. (0.949) R' F' U
Reconstruction:
U' F R


----------



## NeilH (Aug 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 2x2 PB single, lolscramble:
> 1404. (0.949) R' F' U
> Reconstruction:
> U' F R



optimal has to be at least 4 moves so that's not even an actual scramble lel


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 2x2 PB single, lolscramble:
> 1404. (0.949) R' F' U
> Reconstruction:
> U' F R



y so slow? 0.48 m8


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 27, 2015)

pyraminx:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-27
avg of 12: 2.99
Time List:
2.99, (3.98), 3.46, 3.38, 3.27, 2.64, 2.64, 2.78, 2.40, 3.55, 2.76, (2.39)

finally (stackmatted ofc)


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 27, 2015)

Average of 5: 8.69
1. (9.94) U2 R U2 D' F' R' U' R2 D' L D F B' D2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 
2. 9.38 L2 D2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B L' D' F' D U B R' U' B2 U2 
3. 8.21 L2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 F' L R D2 B' D2 U' L' R U 
4. (8.16) F' D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D F R D2 F' R2 B' F' R' 
5. 8.47 F2 U2 B' F' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' B D B L D' R B' L' D'

edit 9.62 avg12

edit again:
Average of 12: 9.44
9.38, 8.21, 8.16, 8.47, 10.87, 9.75, (11.36), 10.87, 8.71, 9.76, 10.22, (7.44),


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 27, 2015)

Eg1 progress: started today, learnt Pi, H and U cases 
Also 2-7 relay with 3:40 7x7


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay, 1st reconstruction of 4x4 solve from pure memory! I didn't quite get it (couldn't remember some parts in the middle of edge pairing), but I feel I got pretty close!

Scramble: Fw2 Rw2 Uw U' Fw Rw Uw' L' U' F' B Fw' U' R' F' Rw2 Fw D Uw' Rw F2 L' F2 B' Fw2 U D' Uw2 Fw F2 R' L2 U B Fw D F' R Uw' F'



Spoiler: Solve



x' //Inspection

F U' Rw //White Center
x2' Rw U2' Rw' Uw2' U' y Rw U2' Rw' //Yellow Center
z x' D Rw2 //Red Center
z2 F Rw U2' Rw' B' Lw U Lw' //Orange Center
z2 x' U D x Rw2' F2 Rw2 //Green and Blue Centers

U L' U' //GW Edge
D2 Rw2 U L' U' Rw2' //BW Edge
L' F' L F x' Lw' L U L' U' Rw //OW Edge
R L2' U2 //Reorganizing OY Edge
x' Rw' U' R U Rw //BY Edge
//
//Started to forget edge pairing right about here
//
x' R F R' F' x Rw' U' R U Rw //RY Edge
D2 Lw2 R' U' R U Rw2 //BO Edge
R' D2 x' Lw2 R' U' R U Rw2 //GR Edge
x' x U' R U x' Rw' U' R U Rw //BY Edge
x2' U' R U x Rw U' R U Rw' //OG Edge
z Dw R F' U R' F Dw' //Last Two Edges

z' y U L U2 L F2 U' F R2 //Cross
L' U' L U L' U' L U' L U' L' //F2L Pair 1
U R U' R' U' L' U L U2 R U' R' //F2L Pair 2
y U' R U2' R' U' y R' U' R //F2L Pair 3
U' L' U L y' R U y R U R' U' y' R' //F2L Pair 4 + VHLS
R U2' R' U' R U' R' //Antisune
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' //E Perm



alg.cubing.net solve

This was a 2:12.67 solve. You can probably see why I'm so slow at 4x4. I actually never officially learned a method. I learned about what reduction was, and figured out the rest (I learned the parity algs from the shengshou instruction booklet that came with my 4x4). So yea, I suck at 4x4. Too lazy to learn a different method.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 27, 2015)

avg of 12: 13.79

Time List:
1. 13.36 F2 R U' R F L2 F' L B' R2 B' R2 L2 B D2 F U2 L2 U 
2. (11.02) B' R' F D L2 F' U' L2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B R' 
3. (17.61) F' L' B2 D2 U2 L F2 L B2 U2 R D2 B U2 L' R2 D' R D2 L D' 
4. 12.51 B R2 U2 F' R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F R D2 R D' B' F U' R' B' L 
5. 14.65 L' F2 U F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 F' L' B F2 L' B D B U 
6. 12.78 R' B2 U' D F2 U' R2 B' R B2 U2 F2 R U2 D2 L D2 R' F2 D' 
7. 12.69 D L2 U R2 U B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 F' L U2 B' D2 R U2 L2 U2 R 
8. 14.23 B' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 D2 U F' L F U L 
9. 13.53 R' B D' L' B2 R2 U F' R' D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
10. 13.85 F L2 F U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 R' D' L' R2 B L' R' U2 B R2 
11. 17.05 R' U2 F D' R2 B' R U R F2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 L' 
12. 13.24 F' U2 F2 L U F D2 R' U2 R' F2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D2

OH PB! Counting 17 can go die.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 27, 2015)

sub 9.5 with yellow on bottom.


----------



## JamesDanko (Aug 27, 2015)

WOOOOOOO!! First sub-10 ever!

9.109 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' B D R B' D2 F U R2 F R' 

z2//inspection
L' R' F' D//Cross
U2 y R U' R'//First pair
y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'//2nd pair
y' R U' R'
y2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U F' U2 F//4th pair+eo
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'//Oll, kinda saw the skip
U//PLL skip

43/9.10=4.7tps
Almost sub-9 too! Really happy about this


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> y so slow? 0.48 m8


;-; I have bad TPS don't judge me


NeilH said:


> optimal has to be at least 4 moves so that's not even an actual scramble lel


I know xD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 27, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> sub 9.5 with yellow on bottom.



ooh closing in on sub 9 x2 y2!

edit: go practice more OH. the slower turning allows you to better train your lookahead on yellow for 2H.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ooh closing in on sub 9 x2 y2!
> 
> edit: go practice more OH. the slower turning allows you to better train your lookahead on yellow for 2H.



yeah, I find myself using yellow on bottom in OH much more than 2H.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 28, 2015)

I was Skype-ing with b0ssGuy23, and I was doing my 2nd solve on my new DaYan Mega. PB single! 17:27.58. Can you sense the sarcasm? My PB single is actually 3:13.16, and this solve had two explosions on the yellow face. I tightened the yellow side (during the solve), and I now hate the DaYan Megaminx with a burning passion.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I was Skype-ing with b0ssGuy23, and I was doing my 2nd solve on my new DaYan Mega. PB single! 17:27.58. Can you sense the sarcasm? My PB single is actually 3:13.16, and this solve had two explosions on the yellow face. I tightened the yellow side (during the solve), and I now hate the DaYan Megaminx with a burning passion.



;-; you are so noob


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I was Skype-ing with b0ssGuy23, and I was doing my 2nd solve on my new DaYan Mega. PB single! 17:27.58. Can you sense the sarcasm? My PB single is actually 3:13.16, and this solve had two explosions on the yellow face. I tightened the yellow side (during the solve), and I now hate the DaYan Megaminx with a burning passion.



Then you have your tensions set too loose. Tighten them way down


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Then you have your tensions set too loose. Tighten them way down



I did. The yellow face has paid the price <
e: I no longer hate the Dayan Mega. I got my PB single on it. 3:10.40.
e2: And again. 3:03.43.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 28, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Okay, 1st reconstruction of 4x4 solve from pure memory! I didn't quite get it (couldn't remember some parts in the middle of edge pairing), but I feel I got pretty close!
> 
> Scramble: Fw2 Rw2 Uw U' Fw Rw Uw' L' U' F' B Fw' U' R' F' Rw2 Fw D Uw' Rw F2 L' F2 B' Fw2 U D' Uw2 Fw F2 R' L2 U B Fw D F' R Uw' F'
> 
> ...



I'm actually really impressed with the time you must have put into that  
But please do yourself a favor and learn 3-2-2-2-3 reduction


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 28, 2015)

13.81 2x2 movecount mean of 100  Didn't expect it to be sub15


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2015)

40.70 4x4 PB avg12 wat

39.11 PB avg5 too, as well as a 35.50 single with OP


----------



## GlowingSausage (Aug 28, 2015)

9.488 OH PB single  (also first sub 10)

F2 U2 R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B' U' F D L' U' R B2 F' R F'


----------



## imvelox (Aug 28, 2015)

1:39 6x6 single with OP


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 28, 2015)

10.11 9.73 (11.72) 9.83 (8.95) 
lolwut 9.89 PB avg of 5
avg of 5 previous PB 10.56
NL!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 28, 2015)

7x7 PB single of 9:43.04! Slowly getting less slow...


----------



## mafergut (Aug 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 7x7 PB single of 9:43.04! Slowly getting less slow...



hehehe! I am very, very slowly getting less slow at OH, but still so slow that I barely can stand putting my times here. But, here I go.

3x3 OH PB single: 
38. 42.27 L2 D' B2 L' D' B2 D L B L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 

And also PB Ao5:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-28
avg of 5: 46.14

Time List:
1. 45.49 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U2 L B' L D2 L' F' D2 F R2 
2. (44.99) B2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D' F L' F2 R' D2 F' D R 
3. (1:02.86) L B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F R' B' F' U' B L2 F2 L' 
4. 46.48 B U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B D2 F' D U2 R U2 B F U' R2 D2 R' 
5. 46.44 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 B L' B R' U' L R' U' R'

Also my first Ao50 in one sitting. My left arm was so tired at the end that almost all the last 10 solves were sup-1 minute  but still I managed to get a 57.xx Ao50.

I am enjoying OH more and more but I have to:
- Finish learning a good PLL set for OH. I still have to do some PLLs sorta two-look because I don't know the alg (OH amnesia).
- Change some OLLs that are crap for OH and, of course, learn / relearn the 30 or so cases I also can't do because of OH amnesia and I have to do two-look as well.
- Learn some tricks to help me do the cross in less than one hour and a half  Well, it's more like 10 seconds but you get the point.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 28, 2015)

9.99 Ao5 10.02 Ao12 PBS 11.09 Ao50 Keyboard sadly


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 9.99 Ao5 10.02 Ao12 PBS 11.09 Ao50 Keyboard sadly



gogo sub 10 plz


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> gogo sub 10 plz



I can't even


----------



## Berd (Aug 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I can't even


Go for 9s then


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I can't even



just get sub 10 official average then


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2015)

wat

1. (24.41) F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 F2 B' U' B' F L F D2 F' L2 B2 
2. 31.46 R' F2 R F R2 L D B2 L D F2 B2 D R2 B2 U' D B2 L2 
3. 30.10 R' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 F U L' R2 U2 L2 B' U 
4. (33.35) F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 D U' F L B L' R' D2 F' R2 
5. 24.50 U2 F L2 D2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U L B R D' L' B D U F'
= 28.69

only had two sub-30s before this...

E: first three are 28.66 PB Mo3.


----------



## United Thought (Aug 28, 2015)

PB OH single 19.62! Based on an average of 37, this is pretty good. Fullstep as well iirc.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 28, 2015)

Learnt EG1 sune set, learning antisune tomorrow  did 300 eg1 trainer solves, still dunno sometimes which is the right alg... Tips?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Learnt EG1 sune set, learning antisune tomorrow  did 300 eg1 trainer solves, still dunno sometimes which is the right alg... Tips?



just keep doing dem trainers. also, try doing slow solves where you force sune cases.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> just keep doing dem trainers. also, try doing slow solves where you force sune cases.



Twist the corners


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 29, 2015)

Megaminx PB single, 2:45.93! Dyan Mega is good after you tension it *grrrrrrr*


----------



## qaz (Aug 29, 2015)

```
4.98   UU u-1 dU u+1 dd u=0 Ud u+5 dU u-4 Ud u+6 UU u-2 UU u-3 UU u+3 dd     Ud
       dd d+2 dU d+2 UU d-1 Ud d-1 UU     UU     Ud     dU     UU     dd d-4 UU
```


----------



## NeilH (Aug 29, 2015)

15.30 ao5
16.16 ao12
goal is sub 15 by november/december

i haven't done any conscious practice at all since Feb. besides learning some PLL's so time to get **** together and start learning algs and doing more f2l lookahead practice.


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2015)

wat

15.87 R D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R B F2 D2 U' R2 D' L' R

Can't remember what I did past z2 F2 R' D y' R U F2. But 57 moves, 3.59 TPS.

E:
1. (33.29) F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F' L' D R' B2 D B U R U2 
2. 20.30 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F' R2 U' L D B F D2 L 
3. (15.87) R D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R B F2 D2 U' R2 D' L' R 
4. 27.94 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F D F2 L2 B R' F2 R2 B2 D 
5. 24.46 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 L D2 F' R' D' R F' L' F R2 D'
= 24.23, 21.37 Mo3.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Was going to ask what's so special, then I saw the other times and realised its OH


----------



## Iggy (Aug 29, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1111&cat=5&rnd=2

Vladislav got back the 6x6 ER average


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Was going to ask what's so special, then I saw the other times and realised its OH


No, my OH is faster than that, this is 3x3 sim


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Aug 29, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-29
avg of 5: 24.782

Time List:
1. (21.568) F U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F' R2 U' F' L D B 
2. 27.680 U2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 D F2 U L R2 B' U F' L U' 
3. (30.385) L' R' U2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R U B R' B' F2 U L' F 
4. 22.393 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' F2 U F L U' F2 L' D2 F' D 
5. 24.272 B2 R D2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' F R2 F' R2 U' L' D' U' L'

First sub-25 avg5 with ZZ!

EDIT: got an even better avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-29
avg of 5: 23.190

Time List:
1. 22.393 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' F2 U F L U' F2 L' D2 F' D 
2. 24.272 B2 R D2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' F R2 F' R2 U' L' D' U' L' 
3. (20.457) L' F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U R D B' U B2 F2 R' U' F 
4. (28.161) U2 B D2 B U2 B2 D2 F D2 F D R' U B2 D' L' B U' R' F2 
5. 22.905 R B' D2 F' R F2 R F' B' U F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 29, 2015)

roux pb ao5 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-29
avg of 5: 16.86

Time List:
1. 16.40 D R2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F R' B2 F' D2 F L2 R D2 R2 
2. 16.92 F U' L2 B2 R' L D R' F' R2 U F2 U R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L' 
3. (15.75) R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F R D R' B' D L U2 R U 
4. (27.58) F2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 R' U F2 D' L F2 L B' F' L' R' 
5. 17.25 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U R F U B L D F2 U' B


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 29, 2015)

Did some solves with petrus:

9.92, 13.11, 14.27, 11.73, 11.73, 16.12, 13.65, 11.06[freefop], 12.43, 10.69, 10.76, 10.38 = *11.98* avg12 

Quite fun actually, and I'm not as slow as I thought I was. I might try practicing it after all.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 29, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1096/events/6/rounds/1/results

Holey crap Mattia has competition


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 29, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Did some solves with petrus:
> 
> 9.92, 13.11, 14.27, 11.73, 11.73, 16.12, 13.65, 11.06[freefop], 12.43, 10.69, 10.76, 10.38 = *11.98* avg12
> 
> Quite fun actually, and I'm not as slow as I thought I was. I might try practicing it after all.



Do you think sub 10 is possible? You're Ridiculous.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1096/events/6/rounds/1/results
> 
> Holey crap Mattia has competition



That 7x7 mean beats his comp pb 6x6... Ok then


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1096/events/6/rounds/1/results
> 
> Holey crap Mattia has competition


wtf...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok I am dumb they probably reversed his 6x6 and 7x7 results lol. I posted without looking at his other results.


----------



## imvelox (Aug 29, 2015)

pls it was a joke for me :^)


----------



## United Thought (Aug 29, 2015)

333 : Pb Ao5 =11.95!

11.29
(13.58)
13.21
(11.19)
11.36

At leat ones of the 11s was fullstep and the were only ~2 skips in the whole average. Very pleased with this.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 29, 2015)

1:53.83 last layer skip 5x5 solve. Why can't I get a last layer skip on 3x3


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 29, 2015)

Mega PB single of 2:44.09, and it completes a Mega PB single prediction ao12 of 3.33 seconds away. xD Yes I do that.


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 29, 2015)

Single: 00:08.311 
U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D B' L' B U' L2 U' R' L' U

Cross: z2 D' R' D R' D R' D (7/7)
1st: U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L (8/15)
2nd: U' L U' L' R' U' R U' R' U R2 (11/26)
3rd: U R' U2 L U' L' (6/32)
4th: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8/40)
LL: U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 (12/52)
52 moves = 6.25(lol) tps... I guess it's my tps PB ^^


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 29, 2015)

feet pb single, oll skip followed by rperm, still no sub1 

(1:01.86) F' L D' B D F' R' U2 B U2 L U2 D2 R B2 D2 L U2 R2 F2 U


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 30, 2015)

PYRAMINX. PB. SINGLE.
1.893.
My longest standing PB has been broken :O


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 2x2 PB single, lolscramble:
> 1404. (0.949) R' F' U
> Reconstruction:
> U' F R



-_- Why would you just invert the scramble when you can do R' U R????


----------



## qaz (Aug 30, 2015)

Speaking of 2x2, it is stupid

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-29
avg of 5: 2.57

Time List:
1. 2.72 R' F' U' F R' U2 R2 U' R' 
2. 1.81 R' F' R F2 R U2 F' R' U2 
3. (0.94) U' F2 U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' 
4. (4.89) U' R' F' R' F' U F2 R' U' 
5. 3.18 U F2 U' F2 R' U R' F U



Spoiler



1. 2.72 R' F' U' F R' U2 R2 U' R' 

U' R' U' R U' R' //face cancelled into COLL
R' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F R2 //t-perm on bottom
7.72 tps

2. 1.81 R' F' R F2 R U2 F' R' U2 

x' y U R' U' R //layer
U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 //PBL+skip
6.08 tps

3. (0.94) U' F2 U F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' 

y2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U //solve
7.45 tps

4. (4.89) U' R' F' R' F' U F2 R' U' 

don't care

5. 3.18 U F2 U' F2 R' U R' F U

z2 U R U R //face
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //COLL
y U2 R2 U' R2 y U2 R2 U' R2 U2 //PBL
6.60 tps


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2015)

6x6 pb ao5, bj not sub2:30

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-30
avg of 5: 2:30.033

Time List:
1. 2:30.152 
2. 2:30.242 
3. (2:46.463) 
4. 2:29.705 
5. (2:29.006)


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 30, 2015)

Official 13 OH single with a 24 average lol.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 30, 2015)

3rd sub 12 avg of 5. Xcrosses are cool.


----------



## United Thought (Aug 30, 2015)

PBAo100:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-30
avg of 100: 13.71


Time List:
1. 14.19 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D U2 F2 D' R2 L' B U2 B L2 B2 R2 D U B' 
2. 12.27 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 R B U2 F' R' B' U2 R2 B' L2 
3. (16.41) D2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 L2 F R B2 L' U2 R2 B D' L2 D2 F2 
4. 15.57 F2 R2 D B2 D R2 D R2 D2 U' F' U' L2 U R' D2 B' U' F' D 
5. 12.57 B' L' F2 R' F2 D L' B R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 R' 
6. 14.34 B2 U' F' R2 D' R' D2 R L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' F2 D R' 
7. 15.06 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 D B2 F' L2 R B L' F2 L' D' U' 
8. 12.03 D2 R' F' U2 F' D F U' R' F2 L' U2 D2 R' F2 D2 R F2 U' 
9. 13.64 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 B R' U2 F2 U' R2 U B F 
10. 14.37 L2 F2 R D2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 F2 B L R' F D' B2 D' R2 B D 
11. 14.48 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L' U2 L F L R' U2 F D R' 
12. 14.93 B D L D L B' D2 R D2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' L' 
13. 15.57 B2 R' L2 D R' D' B R' F2 B2 L B2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' 
14. 15.92 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L F R' D' B U' F2 L2 F L' 
15. 12.42 D' R' F2 D2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 L D2 L D B2 L' F R2 U2 B' L 
16. 13.69 B' D2 U2 L2 B L2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' F2 D F' L R B' U' B2 R 
17. (10.58) R2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B F' U' L' B' R F' R2 D2 F' D' F2 
18. 12.73 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U2 R' U F' R2 U' F2 L D2 U' L' 
19. 13.97 U2 L U R2 F L D2 L2 B' D L2 B2 D L2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 F 
20. 14.39 R2 L2 F' B' U D F2 R' U2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' 
21. (17.19) D2 L2 B2 L' R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 F D' L' B' R D' F' U' R' 
22. 13.98 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 L D R U' B R' F2 U2 F2 L2 
23. 13.87 B U R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R2 F' L' B2 D2 U2 L B' F2 
24. 13.35 U' F2 U R2 U R2 U L2 D F2 R2 B' L R2 F2 D2 L2 F R' 
25. 15.94 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 D' R' F2 U2 B' U L2 F2 
26. 14.01 R D2 F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 B' L' U L U L D' F2 L B' 
27. 12.83 B D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L D2 U' R' B2 D B2 F2 R2 
28. 13.81 F2 L F2 D2 L F2 R' D2 L' R U' L' U2 L' D2 F U L' D' 
29. 14.71 R' B R2 L' U' F' R U' D2 R L2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 F' 
30. 15.26 U B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 L' F' U F L2 R U2 B2 F U' B 
31. (20.70) L' D2 F2 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R F U' R2 B' L' D F2 R' 
32. (17.62) B2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 B R U' L2 F' R U2 L B2 D2 
33. 14.12 D' F2 R D R2 F' B D' B' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' 
34. 12.82 R F R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 U F L B2 F2 D B' L2 D 
35. 14.69 U F' B L2 B2 U' L D B U F' R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 U2 F U2 B 
36. 13.12 L2 U' F R2 L2 D' R U R F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 
37. 12.96 L' U2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L D' L' U' L2 D' B' R U' 
38. 13.73 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 U' L2 D2 F L' F R B' F2 U' B2 F U' 
39. 13.89 R2 B U2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R F D' R2 F D R U2 R2 U2 
40. 13.36 L B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B D' F' R' D L B' 
41. (11.39) F U' L2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 R' D' L' B' D B R D L2 
42. 12.60 L2 F2 U2 B L D' L' U R' U2 L F2 L' F2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 U 
43. 13.74 F D B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F R' B' R2 F U' F D 
44. 13.05 R D' F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 U B2 R F U' F D R' D2 L R 
45. 15.04 B' U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L F L U B' R' F2 U' L2 
46. 14.26 L' B2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R' U F' D B R2 D' L2 F U R' 
47. 13.83 L2 F B D2 L2 U' L F' U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U D2 F2 L' 
48. 12.58 F B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F' L B L B L B2 U' F 
49. 13.18 R2 L B L D F' R B' L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 D L2 U F 
50. 15.38 F2 D L2 D2 B' R' L2 U' F2 R L U2 R L2 U2 F2 B2 R D2 
51. 13.06 D' B2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F' L2 U R D' F2 U' L' R B 
52. 14.00 R L D L' U2 L2 U L' R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 B 
53. 14.51 R' F R2 B R2 B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 F' R U2 B R B' D L D2 
54. 13.25 U F2 L B' U' L F2 D' B L2 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 D' 
55. (10.53) D2 F L2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' U L F2 D U L' F2 U' B' F' 
56. 14.83 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U' R' D2 B R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 U2 F U2 D' 
57. 13.75 U' L2 F L' D F2 B' R U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 D 
58. 14.35 D B L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B F' L U R2 U2 R' B' L' B2 
59. 13.32 L B2 F2 R D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 F2 U L' D' F' U' B L2 R' D2 R' 
60. 13.30 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' B' F D L2 B F R U2 L U 
61. (11.07) L' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D' F2 L F' R' B2 U L2 
62. 13.34 B2 L' D R' F' B2 U' D' F U R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F 
63. 13.57 L' F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B R' F' D R D2 U2 F2 D 
64. 12.66 F D2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B R2 B' D2 L F R' F2 U L' D F D2 R2 
65. 14.45 R' B2 L' U2 R B2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' R2 U R F L2 D 
66. 12.35 R' F2 L' B2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 B' R2 U' F L' D F' R B U' 
67. 12.80 R' L D2 R' D' L B R F' R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L 
68. 12.66 D B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R' D F2 
69. 13.78 D2 L U2 F2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U2 B2 D R F' U' B' L' D R2 F R2 
70. 13.33 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 R2 B' U' B2 D R2 F L' R' F R 
71. 12.60 B' L2 F' D L' D' R B' D U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 B' R2 B' 
72. 12.84 R U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 L F2 L2 D2 F' D' L2 R' U' R B' U2 F 
73. 14.44 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' F2 U' F' L' B D' R B D2 
74. 14.24 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U B D' F' L B R2 F R U2 L2 
75. 12.43 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B' R D L' F' R' D L U2 
76. 14.09 F2 L B2 R' F D2 L' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 D' 
*77. (10.00) R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R' D2 R2 D F' U' F2 R U y u no sub 10?*
78. 15.66 U D2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 L F2 D2 U2 L' B L' F' U' B' R' D R2 
79. 13.16 B U F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 F' D' L2 R2 U' L' U L' U2 
80. 12.36 B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R' D' F2 U' B2 R F' R D2 F 
81. 14.88 F2 R' B2 L' F U2 R2 D L D2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D' 
82. 13.87 F R2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F2 L' D' R2 B D2 L2 R U R 
83. 13.57 B2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U' B' D' R' F2 R' D' B2 L R2 
84. 11.91 D' B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 L' B2 D' L' B' L' B' D 
85. 16.08 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 B R' F R B2 L2 U B2 F2 L 
86. 16.07 B' R2 B' R U' B' L B2 U' R2 D2 F R2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 
87. 13.56 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 B F L U F' L' D' L2 U R 
88. 13.94 R2 F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 L' U L' R' D2 F L B' D B2 
89. 13.18 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D2 U L B' R' D U B' D' R2 D' F2 
90. 13.31 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 F D2 R2 B F' D' R F' U F' U2 L F' D2 B 
91. 14.72 D2 B L2 D2 F R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 L' F U' B2 R2 D U2 R F 
92. 12.41 D F' L D F2 B' R' U2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2 B' 
93. (17.22) B2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 L U' F' U R2 B L' R' D' F R' 
94. 11.69 L' F' D' R F L F2 D F2 R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' B 
95. 14.77 R' U R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' U F2 L B D' L2 R B D U 
96. 13.98 R2 D U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D R' U2 B R2 D L' U2 B' F U' 
97. 12.17 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L' F' R' F2 R2 F R' B L' F 
98. 11.60 U' L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B U' R' D' F2 D' F' U B' 
99. 12.76 F2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 U B' U2 B' R U' L' F' L' U 
100. 11.85 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D R D B L2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 30, 2015)

Rob Yau 2.11 official pyra single...okay then.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Rob Yau 2.11 official pyra single...okay then.



Considering that his official PB ao5 is 3.95, he has racked up a considerable number of lolsingles.


----------



## Torch (Aug 30, 2015)

Skewb is lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-30
avg of 12: 7.52

Time List:
1. 7.59 B' R B L' U' B L R' U 
2. 5.98 L' B R L' U R U' B 
3. 10.86 B' U' L' B U' B L B 
4. 6.52 B' L' B' L B' R L U' L' 
5. 6.90 R U B U B' L B' R U' 
6. 8.15 R' B' U' R U B R U L' 
7. (3.31) U' L' R B' U' B L' R' 
8. 10.12 U' L R' L' U' B' U' R' U' 
9. (11.84) L B' U L' B U' B' R' 
10. 5.35 L' B' L' B R' L' R' B 
11. 6.96 U' R' L' R L R' L' R 
12. 6.75 U R L U L' R L' R


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 30, 2015)

Patrick and I got a bunch of teamBLD UWRs again. We're off skype now, but I'll estimate about what we got. Exact times, scrambles, and reconstruction coming soon.

6.91 single
(We didn't get avg5; we were .02 off the 8.60)
9.3x avg12
10.12 avg50
10.9x avg100


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Rob Yau 2.11 official pyra single...okay then.


I'll ask for the scramble later


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2015)

EG1 antisune learnt, 5/7 sets


----------



## mafergut (Aug 30, 2015)

Still can't even sub-40 at 3x3 OH.
Got an OLL skip into a Z-perm and I got stuck in the middle of it, to finally get a 41.87. Anyway, I'm so bad at OH that it is PB.

Scramble: L' F2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 L D L2 F R U' B2 D 

Can't reconstruct. I was trying the Hualong but I think I'm gonna go back to Weilong for OH. It's smoother and less bumpy.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2015)

7x7 ER mean and single by Vlad

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1111&cat=6&rnd=3


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 30, 2015)

ER. MAH. GERD. 3x3 PB single. 12.823. See how you do with the scramble!
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_U_F...y_F_R_U_R-_U-_F-_//_OLL,_and_AUFless_PLL_skip!


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

4th sub-10


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 30, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-30
avg of 5: 8.80

Time List:
1. 7.66 R2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 R' F2 L' F2 D' R B' F' U' B2 R F2 L U2 
2. (12.95) D2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 F L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F R U2 F L F2 U2 L 
3. 7.03 R L2 B' D2 B' L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' L D' F' R2 F L2 F R2 
4. (6.33) L' B D F D' L2 D2 R' U2 F D2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
5. 11.73 U2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 B' L2 U B L D2 R' U R2 B R'

Worst counting solve I've ever gotten in a sub 9 avg -_-


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2015)

59.76 mega ao12, first solves in a long time


Spoiler



52.72	R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
58.31	R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
1:03.42	R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
59.18	R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
58.87	R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
1:01.23	R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
1:02.32	R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
1:01.22	R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
54.02	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
1:06.35	R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
58.63	R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
1:00.27	R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U



and second best ao5 ever (3x3), failed ao12
ao5: 8.38

7.75	F R2 U2 B' U' D' L D L2 D2 R' D' U2 B F' D B R2 F2 B U B2 U' L' B'
10.06	L F' B' U' D L B F2 L D' B2 F2 L2 R B' R2 D R2 F2 L2 R' D' R2 F' R2
8.14	B D F' D' U F' B' L U2 R L F U R' L D' R' B F D' L' F R2 D R'
8.36	B' F' R D L2 U' B' R' F' R2 L2 F' L2 B L F' L F2 B' L F2 R B2 L2 F'
8.63	R' U' D' R U F2 R2 F2 R D2 U L U' B2 F D' F' R2 L B L' R2 B' R' F'


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 31, 2015)

2.59 PB pyra ao5


----------



## Iggy (Aug 31, 2015)

4:41.83 7x7 mo3, second best mo3 ever


----------



## ottozing (Aug 31, 2015)

9:08 2-7 relay. heh


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 31, 2015)

2.11 Pyra lol single U' R L' U' B' R U R l u Try it, Drew


----------



## p2pcmlp (Aug 31, 2015)

Megaminx

(38.72), 40.30, 41.00, 45.01, (51.86)= 42.10 avg5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 31, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 
> (38.72), 40.30, 41.00, 45.01, (51.86)= 42.10 avg5


Wat gj! Counting 45 sucks  but sub WR, so go for it


----------



## mafergut (Aug 31, 2015)

Since I started to time my solves in (as close as possible with a keyboard) competition conditions I had not gotten anywhere near my old times nor close to sub-20 average.

Today I have gotten close, with an Ao50 of 20.31 and Ao100 of 20.56.

I used a Hualong and I have decided to give it a try as my new main, as I'm starting to control it a bit better and get more consistent times with it. I didn't realize up to now what a great cube it was!


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 1, 2015)

Day 1 trying to get the motivation to switch from CFOP to ZZ. A sub-25 average of 12 is nice! Almost got a couple sub-20s, but eh.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-31
avg of 12: 24.89

Time List:
1. 23.26 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' B2 R U B2 U2 F L' R2 U 
2. 24.15 R D2 R' U' F' L2 D B2 L R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D' 
3. 25.28 F B U R2 F R2 L D' R' L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 L2 D 
4. (31.14) L2 F U2 L F' U D' F' D F2 L' F2 D2 R U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U 
5. 29.10 U' F R' U2 R D' R B' D2 L D2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R B2 L U' 
6. 26.44 B F' U2 R2 B L2 D2 F' L F D2 B D' U2 R' U B' F 
7. 25.95 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R D2 R' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 F' L' D2 B' D' L2 
8. 22.09 U D2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L U2 B2 F2 L F D F2 
9. 25.89 U2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 B2 U' L' D' B R2 F' D R' U' 
10. 20.38 F2 L' B2 U' D' L' D F2 R' U2 F R2 F' L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 R2 
11. 26.32 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U B2 L F R' F D' U2 F' R D' U 
12. (20.32) L2 F D' R2 U R2 B' U2 L' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2


----------



## xHydronoid (Sep 1, 2015)

sub 20 OH ao5 with most of the solves having u perms


Spoiler: 17.80 oh ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-1
avg of 5: 17.80

Time List:
1. (21.65) D2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 B L' B2 F' L2 D F R' B' L 
2. 16.98 R' D2 F' U' R2 F' U L U2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F B D2 B L 
3. (14.65) B U2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' U L' U B L D R' D2 - Almost PB Single (it's 14.27)
4. 20.39 R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' F' U L B L R' F U L' 
5. 16.04 U D' R' F2 B R2 D' B' U' F D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 D2


3x3 PB ao5 too 


Spoiler: 3x3 11.28 PB ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-1
avg of 5: 11.28

Time List:
1. (9.13) F R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 U B2 F2 R D' R F D' 
2. 13.35 R F2 L F L U2 D B R B' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R' 
3. (17.79) D2 F B2 D' B U D2 B R' D2 F2 L B2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 R F lol
4. 11.10 R D2 R B L2 B2 L U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L' 
5. 9.38 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R D R F' L F U2 F2 R2 F2


3:40.15 single 6x6 PB, sub 1:00 4x4 ao5 and a PB single


Spoiler: 56.11 4x4 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-1
avg of 5: 56.11

Time List:
1. (50.58) F L' B F Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw U2 L' R D B2 U' D2 Rw' U D' F' L' Fw B' Uw Fw2 B F' L B D Fw2 B2 D2 L Rw2 R2 D' L' Uw' L Rw2 - PB Single
2. (1:07.39) U2 Fw' B2 L B2 Fw L' F2 Uw Fw2 R2 D' B R2 Rw' L' F' R' U' D F' U2 Rw L Uw Fw' R2 Uw' L D' Uw2 B2 Rw D' Uw L' Uw B' U2 F' 
3. 56.72 U Fw' Rw2 D Rw L' R2 U' B' U2 B' D' L' R2 U2 Fw' D B2 Fw' Uw2 D B' Uw F Rw' R2 B Fw' F R Uw2 L' B R F U' L2 F2 U2 Fw' 
4. 59.15 Rw' L F2 L2 D' Uw2 B D' R F2 B' D' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 Uw' R2 D' L D L2 Uw R' Rw' F2 Rw D' Rw Uw D' U' L Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw' 
5. 52.46 Uw B' Uw2 F' B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' L Uw' B2 Rw U Uw Rw B R Fw Uw2 Fw' F2 U' D R F2 L F2 B2 Fw Rw2 Fw Rw2 L2 Uw D2 L2 R Fw2 B L


----------



## TDM (Sep 1, 2015)

F2L Ao50: 7.79.

My ShuangRen may not be as good for TPS as my AoLong, but it's so much better to solve with.



Spoiler: Stats



Best time: 5.99
Median: 7.78
Worst time: 10.95
Standard deviation: 0.96

Best average of 5: 7.26
33-37 - 7.58 (9.64) 7.33 (6.25) 6.87

Best average of 12: 7.53
27-38 - 6.46 6.25 8.13 7.97 8.64 6.91 7.58 (9.64) 7.33 (6.25) 6.87 9.19



Spoiler: Times



1. 7.24 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D B' R U' B' D F D2 R L2 B2 U
2. 8.00 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B R L' B' F L F U' R2 F2 U'
3. 8.58 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' B D' R' D' B2 L' U F' R' L
4. 6.36 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F U R L B R L' D B R' U'
5. 8.62 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U F' U' F2 R U B' U F U2 L' F2 U2
6. 7.96 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R B' D2 F R' D F' L B
7. 9.26 D2 F2 U' L2 D U B2 F2 R2 U' F' D' U2 L U2 F R' U R L2
8. 8.06 D L2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F L' B D2 U F' R' D' L' F' U
9. 7.43 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D L B U2 R D2 R B U' R' L'
10. 8.26 D2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B U2 R L' D' B U B D2 R2 U
11. 9.64 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 L' D L' B F L D' R'
12. 7.55 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F L' D' F L' F R2 B D R' U'
13. 6.80 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F R U B' D' B D L' D' L'
14. 8.18 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R' F' D R2 L2 F' R' D L2 B' U2
15. 7.68 D' R2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 F' D L D U R B' R' U2 R'
16. 7.74 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D R B' L' D2 B2 U F' L2 U' R
17. 7.69 D F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F L' F U' B' R2 F2 R' F2 L'
18. 6.93 F2 D' U' F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L F D L B R F2 L' B F' U
19. 6.80 D R2 D U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' B' L B2 D' U' B L' B' F'
20. 7.88 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R' B' F2 R D2 R2 U B' R' U'
21. 7.27 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U B U L B F' R' B R2 L2 B'
22. 8.28 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D R' U F' D R' U' L' B' F' U' L'
23. 8.37 U2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 B' L U' F D2 B2 U' F L D
24. 7.99 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R U' L' D' U2 L2 F U B' R' L
25. 7.84 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D U R2 B' U2 L U F' L U' B2 L F'
26. 10.95 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B' D2 R' L2 D' R2 F' D2 U B2 U2
27. 6.46 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R' D2 B F2 L' U' R F D B' D2
28. 6.25 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D' U' L' U' R2 B' L D2 F'
29. 8.13 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U R2 U2 B' R' F L' B' R U2 F' L' U' L2
30. 7.97 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B R2 B' D' U2 R D B2 D' R' U2
31. 8.64 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F' L' F' L F R' U B F' R D2
32. 6.91 F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B U B L U2 L2 U' R' B' F' D
33. 7.58 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' U' F' U2 L' U' B2 L' B' R2 F2 D' U2
34. 9.64 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F R U' R' D2 R2 F' D R L U'
35. 7.33 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 U' F R' F R L F2 L
36. 6.25 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 B U' L2 D2 R' D2 B R U'
37. 6.87 D F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U' F2 D' L B D2 R2 U' L D'
38. 9.19 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U' L2 D F' U F2 D2 R' U B' D2 R' L' U'
39. 7.61 B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D L2 D' U' R' F2 U' B L' D R2 B' R' B2 U'
40. 7.64 L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F' U L' U2 R B L2 B D' U2 L'
41. 8.00 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' R F' D' F2 R F U R2 F2 U
42. 7.33 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U R' B U' F2 U' L F L' D' R L'
43. 7.64 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U F' B2 R' F2 R' L B2 F' L' D'
44. 7.82 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' B' R' F D B' R' U R' L' U'
45. 7.49 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F R D2 U' F' R' U' L' B' D2 L
46. 9.43 R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 F D R2 L' D' R' U2 F'
47. 6.66 B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R D2 R2 F D L2 D' U L U2
48. 8.46 R2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F' L2 D' U' L' F R' L D2 R2 U'
49. 5.99 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' D B2 U' L F' R' F' L'
50. 8.32 U' R2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D U' B U F R D' F' U2 F2 U2 L'






Interestingly, none of them were sub-PB (which wasn't a LL skip) until the second-last solve.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Finally managed to slow down my huachuang to a usable level. That took waaaaay too much weight 2.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 1, 2015)

7.15 ao12 PB & 6.59 ao5 PB. Got plenty of easy F2Ls. 



Spoiler: list times



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-1
avg of 12: 7.15

Time List:
1. 7.04 F R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 R' D R2 D' R F D U2 R U' 
2. (6.11) D' L F B' L2 U' L D F' U2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 L 
3. (8.90) U' L2 F L F U2 B R U F L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B U2 
4. 6.88 F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D' U' L D L D R' B2 F' U B F 
5. 6.35 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B R2 F' D' F2 L' D2 F' L2 U' 
6. 8.77 R' U L2 D2 F L' B2 D' F R2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 B U2 R 
7. 7.44 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 F' L' D' F D2 R B L U R2 
*8. 6.44 F U' R U2 R' F2 L2 B U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 L 
9. 6.74 B2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 B U2 B' R' U' R2 D' U' F U 
10. 8.80 B' F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B' L F' U' L D U2 L B 
11. 6.57 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F' D2 L' B' U R' U L2 D' L B2 
12. 6.45 D' L2 D U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' U R2 B D R D' B2 U L*


----------



## mrtomas (Sep 1, 2015)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.37
worst time: 14.96

current avg5: 10.25 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 8.53 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 9.85 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 9.28 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 9.93 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 9.93 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 9.93 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 9.99
Finally sub10 3x3 ao100


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 1, 2015)

4 methods sub 20!


----------



## NeilH (Sep 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 4 methods sub 20!



what methods? i've only gotten sub 20 averages with cfop and roux


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 1, 2015)

NeilH said:


> what methods? i've only gotten sub 20 averages with cfop and roux



roux cfop zz petrus


----------



## NeilH (Sep 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> roux cfop zz petrus



nice!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 1, 2015)

2x2 PB ao5! 3.88.
3.64 (5.94) 4.33 3.68 (2.10)


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 1, 2015)

Just got one of those wtfjusthappened solves while practicing ZZ.

L2 D B2 U2 F2 D B2 D' U' F2 L2 F R' D F' L2 R2 F U' B2
Time: 19.97 (sub-20 FTW)

Reconstruction:

EOXcross: R B' L' F L F' L D B2 L' U2 R2 D2
First 1x1x2 Block: U R U' R' U' L' U L2 U' L'
Finish Right Block: R U' R'
Finish Left Block: U L' U2 L U2' L' U L
OCLL: U x R' U R D' R' U' R D x'
PLL: U2 M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2'

alg.cubing.net solve


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin Gerhardt and me 2:06.09 Mini Guildford Challenge!!!!!(skype)
Kevin: 5x5, OH, 3x3, 2x2, Skewb, Pyra (2:03)
Me: clock, mega, sq1 and 4x4 

SECOND IN THE WORLD?!?!

And 6:50.02 Full Guildford Challenge!
Me: 7x7, mega, feet
Kevin: rest xD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 2, 2015)

Finally got my first sub-1 4x4 solve - 58.53. Looked at the timer during PLL too which is definitely a bad idea.

Felt slow.

Edit: First sub-1:10 ao5 - 1:10.39, (1:24.80), (58.53), 1:10.50, 1:07.90 = 1:09.60
Edit: 1:07.98 ao5


----------



## Berd (Sep 2, 2015)

22:45 Gigaminx single. Love this event!


----------



## United Thought (Sep 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> 22:45 Gigaminx single. Love this event!



gogo UWR a100


----------



## xHydronoid (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm starting to get a few sub 10 solves daily now which is nice 
Also basically all 3x3 PB broken except single. 10.19 mo3, 10.54 ao5 and 11.34 ao12 13.04 ao50 and 13.40 ao100.


Spoiler: 3x3 PBs






Spoiler: 10.19 mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-2
mean of 3: 10.19

Time List:
1. 10.16 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D' L2 B' R F2 R2 D B2 R D' B' L2 
2. 10.95 R' B' R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 B2 D L' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 
3. 9.47 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R2 D L' U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2





Spoiler: 10.54 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-2
avg of 5: 10.54

Time List:
1. (12.12) R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U L F' U B2 F' D R2 F2 D U' 
2. 10.52 R2 L2 D' R' D F' U R U B' D2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R 
3. 10.16 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D' L2 B' R F2 R2 D B2 R D' B' L2 
4. 10.95 R' B' R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 B2 D L' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 
5. (9.47) U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R2 D L' U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2





Spoiler: 11.34 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-2
avg of 12: 11.34

Time List:
1. 12.28 U' L' B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 R D2 U F U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 
2. 11.53 D' B L F2 B2 U L' U' F' U' B' L2 F R2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 
3. 12.12 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U L F' U B2 F' D R2 F2 D U' 
4. 10.52 R2 L2 D' R' D F' U R U B' D2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R 
5. 10.16 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D' L2 B' R F2 R2 D B2 R D' B' L2 
6. 10.95 R' B' R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 B2 D L' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 
7. (9.47) U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R2 D L' U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 
8. 11.47 U R2 L' D' B2 U2 F U R' F2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' 
9. 11.29 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U B R B D2 L2 D L' U R 
10. 10.69 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L' U' B2 L B D B' R D' R2 
11. (13.03) F L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 B F L' U2 L' B2 
12. 12.45 U' R B2 L F2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' U2 B D L D2 F L B2





Spoiler: 13.04 ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-2
avg of 50: 13.04

Time List:
1. 10.59 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U' F' L2 R' D U L F D R 
2. 11.70 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 B D' U' B' R D B' U L D 
3. 10.77 L' D2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B D2 F' U' B2 U B2 D F U' R' U' 
4. 13.32 B D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L' U' L F' U B D L 
5. 15.79 R2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 D' R' U R2 F' R' D B2 R' D B2 R 
6. 11.47 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F L' B D B' L U R' F2 D2 L2 
7. 11.56 D2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B U2 L U2 F' L D2 U R2 D2 R D' 
8. 12.15 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 R U' R' D' L2 F D' R2 B2 R' 
9. (18.03) R F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L U' L D B D B F U' L R 
10. 13.01 U2 R B2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D B' R2 D' R B' U2 L' F2 U2 
11. 16.48 B U' L2 U F' B' L2 D L' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 
12. (18.04) U' L2 D F' B' R D L F' U L' U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R F2 B2 
13. 16.09 R' B2 D2 R' F2 L D2 R2 B2 D' B U B2 R B2 F D L R2 
14. 13.09 B2 U' B' U R2 F D' R' L U L2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 B' 
15. 10.68 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R' D2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B F' L2 
16. 15.58 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L' R' D2 F L' B R U2 L2 
17. 14.79 B L F2 D' R' D R' F B D L2 U' D L2 F2 U' L 
18. 13.86 B' F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 U F' D F' L R2 U' L2 U' F2 
19. 15.50 U B' D L2 D' F' D' L' D' R' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 
20. 16.00 D' L2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 D2 R F' D L2 D' U' B' R2 
21. 13.08 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F' R D' R F' U R' B' 
22. 15.07 U' R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L U2 L U2 F' U B F D R' F2 L2 R' 
23. 15.93 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 B R D2 F' L' D B2 L R' F' 
24. (10.36) B' R' D' R2 F B D L F' R U2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 L D2 B2 
25. 12.57 R B D' R2 B U2 B' D' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F' U2 D2 
26. 15.00 U R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D L2 F' U B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R F L2 
27. 14.58 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D F D' L' R' D2 L2 R' B' L D' 
28. 15.37 L B' U R' L F' R B2 L' F' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 
29. 13.00 B' L2 U R L' U2 D B2 R B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 
30. 12.91 L B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U F U' R' F' D L' F2 U F' 
31. 12.97 U2 F' L2 D2 B R' L F' R D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B 
32. 12.28 U' L' B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 R D2 U F U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 
33. 11.53 D' B L F2 B2 U L' U' F' U' B' L2 F R2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 
34. 12.12 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U L F' U B2 F' D R2 F2 D U' 
35. 10.52 R2 L2 D' R' D F' U R U B' D2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R 
36. (10.16) F2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D' L2 B' R F2 R2 D B2 R D' B' L2 
37. 10.95 R' B' R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 B2 D L' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 
38. (9.47) U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R2 D L' U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 
39. 11.47 U R2 L' D' B2 U2 F U R' F2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' 
40. 11.29 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U B R B D2 L2 D L' U R 
41. 10.69 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L' U' B2 L B D B' R D' R2 
42. 13.03 F L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 B F L' U2 L' B2 
43. 12.45 U' R B2 L F2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' U2 B D L D2 F L B2 
44. 13.82 F R2 U B D R U2 B' D2 R' L2 U B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 
45. 13.71 R L2 U2 B U2 B F2 D2 B D2 L D' L' F' L B U' L2 D' 
46. 11.01 F D2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 B' R2 U F2 U' B L' D2 F' 
47. (17.19) U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 R2 U' F' L' B2 D B R D' B2 D L' 
48. 12.01 R2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 D' R B' F2 U L B R2 F2 L 
49. 11.63 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' R' D2 F L B2 R' U L' F 
50. 12.55 F U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U F U L' U2 R F' U' F L2





Spoiler: 13.40 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-2
avg of 100: 13.40

Time List:
1. 11.51 U2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 L' U R B' L2 U R2 F' D R F 
2. 10.78 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 U F' D' F2 D R B2 U' F2 R 
3. 15.27 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F' D' B2 R' B' D2 L' B2 F 
4. 11.54 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 B' U F L' B' F R D2 
5. 16.79 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 B' L2 R2 F L' F2 U2 R' F D' L' U2 R F' 
6. 13.48 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U B' L' D' F2 L' U L U F2 R 
7. 11.44 R' B' L' F2 B U2 L U' F2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 D 
8. 13.77 U' R2 F D2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 B' R' U2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 B' U2 
9. 14.77 L' D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 U R F' R' D F' U R 
10. 14.68 D F' L' F' R U F U L' F L2 F D2 F' B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 
11. 14.05 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 F2 D F R2 D' U' R' D' B F' L' 
12. 14.16 B2 U L D2 L D R2 U2 F' L U2 B2 R D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 
13. 13.29 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 R F R' F' L' B L U2 
14. 12.73 R F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 L' F2 U' L2 R' B2 U' L' 
15. 15.79 L' D2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 U' R2 B' U L2 R D L2 R' 
16. 16.52 L2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 F D' B' L2 D' L B2 U' R F L 
17. 14.00 U2 D R2 D2 L' D F D' L' B F2 R L D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 
18. 11.83 U' F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 R U2 R F2 D R2 B L' F' L' U' R 
19. 13.14 F' L R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 R2 F D' U R D B L' R' D2 
20. 12.25 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 L U B2 L R B2 D F R' U 
21. 14.30 D2 F2 R2 U R B' U F2 R' D' L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' 
22. 10.85 L R2 F' L2 F' R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 F' R B F' R' U B' R' F L' 
23. 13.56 U2 L B' D2 R2 L2 F2 B U R B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D 
24. 13.79 U L U' R' B D2 R2 D B' F2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D R' 
25. (19.37) F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 D L B R' F' D U F2 U R D' 
26. 13.63 D L U D2 R D' F D2 B R' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 D' R2 
27. 14.35 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' F' D' R2 D' L' F D F 
28. 11.35 F U D' R' L2 U' B' L' F2 D R2 D2 R2 F B' R2 F' L2 U2 B 
29. 13.86 U2 R' F2 L' B2 L2 U2 R B2 L2 D B' U R' B D2 R2 D' R D2 F' 
30. 12.73 L D2 F D2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B' F' U R2 B2 L2 B' U' L' F D2 
31. 14.69 L2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B D2 L2 R2 U' F' U F2 U' R' F U R2 
32. (10.37) R' U' D L B L' U F2 D R2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R 
33. 16.86 B' R2 L' B2 L' U' R' F' D' B U2 D2 R B2 D2 L D2 R' D2 F2 U2 
34. 11.12 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 D B L' R' D B U2 L' F2 R' 
35. 16.95 U F' R2 L' B' U2 B D B R L B2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 
36. 14.82 B' D' F' R' L2 B U' L B' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 B' L2 D2 F' U 
37. 14.82 L2 B' R2 B F D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 F' U2 L B D' U' B2 L' 
38. 11.07 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U F D U' L2 F R' B2 U2 
39. 13.73 B' U' L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R D' R2 F D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 
40. 12.50 D2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 L2 D B2 R B' L' D' U2 F' U' L 
41. 12.95 D' R2 U' R' F' U' F' R U' R' F2 B2 U2 R L2 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 
42. 13.65 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 U' L F L B2 U2 R' 
43. 16.84 B F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D B2 D2 F' D F2 D2 L' F2 L' F' L2 
44. 12.21 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B U L R' D B L D2 U R' 
45. 15.21 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U F2 D L2 U2 L U2 F R B' D2 F' D R2 B2 
46. 16.08 B' D2 L2 B D2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' B' D' B2 F2 L2 D' R F2 L 
47. 13.94 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F L B2 D2 R U2 F' R' B2 D' F' 
48. (10.18) B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D2 U' L' B' D2 F' L' B' D R2 U' 
49. 14.14 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F' L F2 L F L2 D2 U F' 
50. (16.97) F' L B' D' R2 U B2 R F2 D L2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 
51. 10.59 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U' F' L2 R' D U L F D R 
52. 11.70 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 B D' U' B' R D B' U L D 
53. 10.77 L' D2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B D2 F' U' B2 U B2 D F U' R' U' 
54. 13.32 B D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L' U' L F' U B D L 
55. 15.79 R2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 D' R' U R2 F' R' D B2 R' D B2 R 
56. 11.47 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F L' B D B' L U R' F2 D2 L2 
57. 11.56 D2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B U2 L U2 F' L D2 U R2 D2 R D' 
58. 12.15 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 R U' R' D' L2 F D' R2 B2 R' 
59. (18.03) R F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L U' L D B D B F U' L R 
60. 13.01 U2 R B2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D B' R2 D' R B' U2 L' F2 U2 
61. 16.48 B U' L2 U F' B' L2 D L' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 
62. (18.04) U' L2 D F' B' R D L F' U L' U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R F2 B2 
63. 16.09 R' B2 D2 R' F2 L D2 R2 B2 D' B U B2 R B2 F D L R2 
64. 13.09 B2 U' B' U R2 F D' R' L U L2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 B' 
65. 10.68 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R' D2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B F' L2 
66. 15.58 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L' R' D2 F L' B R U2 L2 
67. 14.79 B L F2 D' R' D R' F B D L2 U' D L2 F2 U' L 
68. 13.86 B' F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 U F' D F' L R2 U' L2 U' F2 
69. 15.50 U B' D L2 D' F' D' L' D' R' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 
70. 16.00 D' L2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 D2 R F' D L2 D' U' B' R2 
71. 13.08 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F' R D' R F' U R' B' 
72. 15.07 U' R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L U2 L U2 F' U B F D R' F2 L2 R' 
73. 15.93 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 B R D2 F' L' D B2 L R' F' 
74. (10.36) B' R' D' R2 F B D L F' R U2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 L D2 B2 
75. 12.57 R B D' R2 B U2 B' D' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F' U2 D2 
76. 15.00 U R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D L2 F' U B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R F L2 
77. 14.58 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D F D' L' R' D2 L2 R' B' L D' 
78. 15.37 L B' U R' L F' R B2 L' F' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 
79. 13.00 B' L2 U R L' U2 D B2 R B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 
80. 12.91 L B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U F U' R' F' D L' F2 U F' 
81. 12.97 U2 F' L2 D2 B R' L F' R D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B 
82. 12.28 U' L' B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 R D2 U F U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 
83. 11.53 D' B L F2 B2 U L' U' F' U' B' L2 F R2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 
84. 12.12 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U L F' U B2 F' D R2 F2 D U' 
85. 10.52 R2 L2 D' R' D F' U R U B' D2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R 
86. (10.16) F2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D' L2 B' R F2 R2 D B2 R D' B' L2 
87. 10.95 R' B' R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 B2 D L' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 
88. (9.47) U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R2 D L' U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 
89. 11.47 U R2 L' D' B2 U2 F U R' F2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' 
90. 11.29 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U B R B D2 L2 D L' U R 
91. 10.69 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L' U' B2 L B D B' R D' R2 
92. 13.03 F L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 B F L' U2 L' B2 
93. 12.45 U' R B2 L F2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' U2 B D L D2 F L B2 
94. 13.82 F R2 U B D R U2 B' D2 R' L2 U B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 
95. 13.71 R L2 U2 B U2 B F2 D2 B D2 L D' L' F' L B U' L2 D' 
96. 11.01 F D2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 B' R2 U F2 U' B L' D2 F' 
97. (17.19) U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 R2 U' F' L' B2 D B R D' B2 D L' 
98. 12.01 R2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 D' R B' F2 U L B R2 F2 L 
99. 11.63 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' R' D2 F L B2 R' U L' F 
100. 12.55 F U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U F U L' U2 R F' U' F L2


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 2, 2015)

8:38.61 2-7 Relay D


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 2, 2015)

another 5 ZBLLs into my head. MY GOD THIS IS GOING TO TAKE FOREVER. but I won't stop


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> 22:45 Gigaminx single. Love this event!



The stickers on mine are... bad. *cough* missing half its stickers *cough*

Also, I got the Gear Cube, and I got a 4.38 single!


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 2, 2015)

*8.65 petrus single PB*

U R2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 U L B' F U 

y2 L F' U2 L //2x2x2
y R U R2' U' R //2x2x3
R U' R' //EO
y' U R U' R U2' R' U' R' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R //F2L
U2 R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' R //When I get this COLL case, I do CMLL and LSE. idk why
M' U2' M' U M2' U M U2' M' 

49 stm
Really easy blocks and EO. Realized afterwards that I could have skipped PLL using y' R U R' U' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2', but I don't know how to recognize that case anyway. 
alg.cubing.net

I've decided that I'm going to switch to petrus for a while to see what happens. I don't think I'll be getting sub 10 any time soon, because I have a busy year of school coming up, but it should be fun anyway.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> *8.65 petrus single PB*
> 
> U R2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 U L B' F U
> 
> ...



just do it the way i do. roux block and 2 more edges for 2x2x3 haha.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> just do it the way i do. roux block and 2 more edges for 2x2x3 haha.



I'm trying to avoid that right now because I'm worried people might say its not petrus (roux block into 2x2x2 is pretty close to the "Or you can just use petrus." method ). It would be much easier though... Expanding into a 2x2x3 is definitely my worst step.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I'm trying to avoid that right now because I'm worried people might say its not petrus (roux block into 2x2x2 is pretty close to the "Or you can just use petrus." method ). It would be much easier though... Expanding into a 2x2x3 is definitely my worst step.



Yeah, its better not to do it that way. Really? I find 2x2x2 soooo hard. Also EO is just a pain...


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yeah, its better not to do it that way. Really? I find 2x2x2 soooo hard. Also EO is just a pain...



No, I'm saying that rouxblock + two edges is easier for me as well. I don't find 2x2x2 that hard though. You just build a 2x2x1 and add an edge. 

Yeah, EO can be annoying, especially the 6flips. I'm getting better at it though.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> No, I'm saying that rouxblock + two edges is easier for me as well. I don't find 2x2x2 that hard though. You just build a 2x2x1 and add an edge.
> 
> Yeah, EO can be annoying, especially the 6flips. I'm getting better at it though.



yeah, i know rouxblock and 2 edges is easier, but its less efficient and not "real" petrus.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 2, 2015)

2.31 Gear Cube single!  And 43.20 OH PB single.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

(5.47) D' B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F L U' L R' B2 U' B' F2 R2 U2

FINALLYYY!!!!!!

x' y
u r U' R B'
U' r' U r' R' U R
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (5.47) D' B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F L U' L R' B2 U' B' F2 R2 U2
> 
> FINALLYYY!!!!!!
> 
> ...



6.88? I just reconstructed and I had the same solution? Wtf


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (5.47) D' B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F L U' L R' B2 U' B' F2 R2 U2
> 
> FINALLYYY!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice! Took wei2long, didn't it?


----------



## NeilH (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (5.47) D' B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F L U' L R' B2 U' B' F2 R2 U2
> 
> FINALLYYY!!!!!!
> 
> ...



what .


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 6.88? I just reconstructed and I had the same solution? Wtf



haha gj! thats your first sub 7 right?



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! Took wei2long, didn't it?



thanks! lol its funny cuz i use weilong v2 and it took wei2long


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 2, 2015)

34.89 megaminx single

close to pb
Average of 12: 44.68
1. (34.89) 
2. 43.50 
3. 46.10 
4. 50.02 
5. (DNF(45.63)) 
6. 38.79 
7. 46.52 
8. 46.89 
9. 48.51 
10. 43.87 
11. 44.26 
12. 38.37


----------



## imvelox (Sep 2, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 34.89 megaminx single


wat...
Do some videos please!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> haha gj! thats your first sub 7 right?



Yeah, it is


----------



## EMI (Sep 2, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 34.89 megaminx single
> 
> close to pb
> Average of 12: 44.68
> ...



Holy ****.


----------



## Myachii (Sep 2, 2015)

wut

8.335 Full Step but lucky single.

D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 U' L' B2 F' R2 U R D' U' B

Weird cross gave me accidental x cross and incredible F2L, then got sune + u perm. About as lucky as you can get with a full step solve.

x' z //inspection
L U R' x' D' L U' R2 //x cross
U' R U R' U' y R' U' R //2nd pair
U y' R U2 R' U' R U R' //3rd pair
y' U R U' R' //4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL (sune)
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //PLL (U perm)

47 turns / 8.35 = 5.639 tps


----------



## MM99 (Sep 2, 2015)

New pb ao100 with a 13.33 old one was 13.45 and I also had a 9.10 full step in there so that's cool


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 2, 2015)

one hand, OLL skip to jperm

1. 13.79 U2 R D' B L2 B2 R' D' R B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F'


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 3, 2015)

5.56 3x3 single! 

Scramble: B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L B2 F U' F R U2 L' D'

Reconstruction:
Inspection // y
Cross // R' D R' L U' L D2
F2L-1 // R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L-2 // U' L' U L y' U R U R'
F2L-3 // U' y R U' R' U' y L' U' L
F2L-4 // U R' U' R U' R' U' R
LL // Skip!

3rd or 4th 5.xy ever!

EDIT: 

Rolled to an 8.46 Ao12 (PB)!



Spoiler



Time List:
1. (5.56) B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L B2 F U' F R U2 L' D' 
2. 8.93 F U' B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U2 B L B2 D' U2 B R B' 
3. 7.02 B R L U F U' F D' R' B2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 F 
4. 7.68 U' B U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F U2 F R B F2 U2 B' D B2 L' 
5. 9.59 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 F U' R D' F' R' U' L' D L' 
6. 8.74 U R2 U F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 L' D B D B U' F' R2 U' B' 
7. (10.04) B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B U R2 B2 D U' R U L' B 
8. 8.85 F' R2 F2 R F2 D2 L B2 U2 R B2 U2 F' D R' B2 D R2 D U' R 
9. 8.88 F' D R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 B' R' B' D R2 F D R U2 
10. 8.46 D B2 D2 L' R' D2 L F2 R' B2 F2 U2 D' F' L' D' R F' L B L 
11. 8.24 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 B D L2 D2 B D L' F D 
12. 8.20 B R' B2 R D2 L' U2 L F2 R D2 L' B' D L2 B' F' D L R


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 5.56 3x3 single!
> 
> Scramble: B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L B2 F U' F R U2 L' D'
> 
> ...



nice! I'm so jelly of your ao 5 and single...
y no sub 8 ao 12???

edit: not jelly of ao 5 anymore


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> nice! I'm so jelly of your ao 5 and single...
> y no sub 8 ao 12???



Thanks PDF! 

And I don't have a sub-8 average of 12... Because I'm a nub.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Thanks PDF!
> 
> And I don't have a sub-8 average of 12... Because I'm a nub.



I know you dont have one, but im saying you should get one. Theres almost a whole second difference between your ao 5 and ao 12 pb... theres only 0.3 difference between my pb ao 5 and 12...(maybe inconsistency is a CFOP thing???) 

fastest jonathan=/=nub.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I know you dont have one, but im saying you should get one. Theres almost a whole second difference between your ao 5 and ao 12 pb... theres only 0.3 difference between my pb ao 5 and 12...(maybe inconsistency is a CFOP thing???)
> 
> fastest jonathan=/=nub.



I am a bit inconsistent. Also, I practice a wider range of events, so it is difficult for me to become super consistent at everything.

And what is "fastest jonathan=/=nub" supposed to mean?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I am a bit inconsistent. Also, I practice a wider range of events, so it is difficult for me to become super consistent at everything.
> 
> And what is "fastest jonathan=/=nub" supposed to mean?



lol im trying to practise more events. 3BLD is really fun, you should try M2 or turbo or something. the symbol =/= means does not equal, so im saying ur not a nub.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 3, 2015)

2x2 Sub-4 Ao12 using SubSS! 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-2
avg of 12: 3.63

Time List:
1. 4.26 F U' F' R U' R F' R' U' 
2. 3.66 F2 R' F R2 U' F U F U2 
3. 3.94 F2 U F2 R' F R' U F2 R2 
4. 3.64 F' U R F2 R' F R' U R 
5. 3.39 F U' R2 F2 U R' F' U' R' 
6. (4.42) U F' R U' F R U2 F2 R2 
7. 3.34 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U F2 R 
8. 3.54 R' F U2 F' R F R' F2 R2 U' 
9. 3.82 F2 U R F2 U' F2 U' F' U' 
10. 2.82 R2 F U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F' 
11. 3.91 F' R2 U F U R2 F2 U R' 
12. (2.78) F U' R' F2 R U' F R U2


----------



## MM99 (Sep 3, 2015)

another pb ao100 today with a 13.21 Ive taken .24 seconds off of it today not bad....and 13.05 ao 50!!! sub 13 feels close
edit: also got a pb ao12 in that avg too 12.30


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 3, 2015)

13. 18.314 L F' L U2 D2 B' R F U' L U L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U D'

OH PB single (PLL skip)


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 3, 2015)

3x3: 10.993 avg 12 finally
Megaminx 1:13 single


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I know you dont have one, but im saying you should get one. Theres almost a whole second difference between your ao 5 and ao 12 pb... theres only 0.3 difference between my pb ao 5 and 12...(maybe inconsistency is a CFOP thing???)
> 
> fastest jonathan=/=nub.



It's likely because you're improving so fast. Back when I was racing along, my smaller average would always be worse than those with similar globals. Small PB averages require luck, so the more you solve you do at one speed the more likely you are to get a crazy average. I've had my 7.3 AO5 since before I had a sub 8.5 ao12.


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2015)

3. 12.01 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 B F2 L2 D2 F' D' L2 R' D' F U' L2 U2 R' U

Made a mistake and lagged, should've been sub-10. OLL skip, U perm.

Going to reset session now, so PBs:
12.01 single.
17.52 Ao5:
1. (19.21) R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D B2 F2 R' F L U2 B L' F2 U' B2 F2 
2. 17.41 D2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R' D' L B' U2 L' U2 L2 D' 
3. (14.99) R F2 R' B' D2 L' U F D' R U2 L B2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' 
4. 18.17 B' U2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 D B' U' L D' F' L R' F2 D 
5. 17.00 R2 F L2 R2 F' L2 F D2 U2 B D2 R' F R D' F2 U B2 D F'
(last three are 16.72 Mo3)
19.32 Ao12.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 3, 2015)

Today marks my 124 ZBLL. That means I now know 1/4 of ZBLL.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 3, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 34.89 megaminx single
> 
> close to pb
> Average of 12: 44.68
> ...


Wat... PLL skip? And according to SS wiki, the Single is UWR


----------



## ottozing (Sep 3, 2015)

3rd or 4th sub 7.2 avg5

Average of 5: 7.178
1. 6.476 D2 B' L2 B U2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' F' R F2 U B2 R' F' R2 
2. 7.996 R2 D R L B U D B2 R' F U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 
3. (8.566) F' U2 F2 L B' U2 R L2 U' B D' F2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D2 
4. (6.216) F L2 R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 B' R B' F R D2 F' U F' R' 
5. 7.062 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 R' U2 F' U' B R' B2 D' F' L' B2 R 

Part of an 8.2x avg50/8.3x avg100

Also got an 8.3x OH single earlier today lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 3rd or 4th sub 7.2 avg5
> 
> Average of 5: 7.178
> 1. 6.476 D2 B' L2 B U2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' F' R F2 U B2 R' F' R2
> ...



roll dat **** to sub 8 get ur head in the game


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 3, 2015)

2x2 wtf: 2.71 ao100, 2.66 ao50
methods: ortega,cll, half of eg1



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-3
avg of 100: 2.71

Time List:
1. 2.94 R' U R F2 U' F' R U' F2 U' 
2. 2.40 U R F' U' R U2 F2 R U2 
3. 2.08 F R U' R2 F2 U' R U R2 
4. 3.02 R2 F' U' F R' U2 F' R' U' 
5. (1.93) F U' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 U' 
6. 3.28 F' U' F' U2 R U' R' F2 R2 
7. 3.02 U' R U F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 U 
8. 2.83 F R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 
9. 2.15 R2 F2 U2 R' F R' F R2 U2 
10. 2.86 U2 R' U F' R U R' F' U 
11. 2.13 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
12. 2.88 U' R F2 R' U2 R F' U' F2 
13. 3.02 U' F' R' F' R U2 F' R' F U' 
14. 3.22 F2 U F U' F R' F R' U' 
15. 2.68 F2 R U F' U2 R2 F R U 
16. 1.96 U' F R2 U' F' U2 R' F2 U2 
17. 2.68 R' U2 F' R2 F R' U R U2 
18. 2.78 U F2 R2 U R' U' R F U' 
19. (1.80) R U F2 R F' R' U F' R U2 
20. 2.46 R U' R2 F R' F U2 R' U' 
21. (4.03) U F2 R F2 R U R U2 F2 
22. 2.52 U R' F2 R2 U F' R' F' R' 
23. (1.71) F2 R U2 R U' F' U R U2 
24. 3.31 U2 F2 U2 F R' F2 R' F U 
25. 2.61 U F' R F U2 F U' F' R U 
26. 2.75 F' U R F' U2 R' F U R' 
27. 2.55 U2 R U' F' R' U2 R' U2 R' 
28. 2.91 U2 F R2 F' R2 U R U' R2 U' 
29. 2.15 U' R' F R' U2 F U' F' R U' 
30. 2.93 F' R2 F2 R' F' R' U F2 R2 
31. 2.00 R2 U2 R' U F2 U' F2 R2 U 
32. 2.77 F' U F R2 F R' U' F2 U 
33. 3.13 R U F' U2 R U2 R2 F' U' 
34. 2.75 U' R' U2 R' U R' U F2 U' 
35. 3.47 U' F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F R2 U' 
36. 2.11 U2 F U' F U2 F U2 R U' 
37. 2.58 U F' R U' R' U' F U2 F U2 
38. 2.56 U' R U R F2 R F R2 F' U 
39. 2.66 U2 F2 R2 F U' R U' R2 U 
40. 2.93 R2 F' R F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 
41. 2.68 R' U' R' F R' F' R F' U2 
42. 2.77 F' U2 R' F R' F2 R U2 R 
43. 2.69 R2 F' U F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
44. 2.05 R' F' R F' R2 U F' R' U R' 
45. (4.33) F U2 R' U2 R F' U R' U2 
46. 2.02 U R U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U 
47. 2.78 U' F2 U' F R U' R2 U' F2 U2 
48. 3.54 F' R F R U' R F2 U' R 
49. 2.85 R F2 R U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' 
50. 2.81 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R U R2 
51. 2.59 U F R F2 R' U F' U R 
52. 2.33 R U' R U2 R' U F' R F 
53. 3.11 F R U F' U2 R U' R' F' 
54. 2.59 U R' F' U R2 F2 U' R' F U' 
55. 2.77 U2 R F' R2 U R2 U2 R' F' U2 
56. 2.86 R' F2 R2 U2 F' R U' F' R' 
57. 2.81 F' R F2 R U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 
58. 2.58 U2 F2 R2 U' R U2 F' R U 
59. 2.77 U' F' U F' U R U' R F 
60. 2.90 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U F 
61. 3.19 R' U R2 F' R' F U2 F' R' 
62. 2.93 R' F' U R U' R U' R2 U 
63. 2.93 F R F2 U F2 R2 F' R F' 
64. 2.96 F R2 F U2 F' R F R' U' 
65. 2.21 R U F' R U F' R F' U' 
66. (3.80) R F R F' R U' F U' R2 U' 
67. 2.55 F' U F U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 U 
68. 2.69+ U' R' U2 F U2 F' U R' F2 R' 
69. 2.42 F2 R' U2 R' F U' F' R U2 
70. 3.38 U R2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R' U' 
71. 3.52 F2 U2 R F2 U R U2 R' U 
72. (1.94) R F' R U' R2 U' R' U F' U' 
73. 3.16 R F2 U F R U2 F' R U' 
74. 2.80 F2 R2 U' R2 F R' U2 R U2 
75. (3.65) F U' F U F' R' U F U2 
76. 2.80 R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U F' R2 U' 
77. 2.30 R U' R' F' U F' R F' R2 U' 
78. 2.47 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R F2 
79. 2.56 F' R2 F R' U F' U' F U 
80. 2.83 F' U' R F U2 F R2 F' U' 
81. 2.84 F' U2 R' F R2 F R' U2 R U2 
82. 2.63 U' F U' F2 R U' F' U2 R 
83. 3.21 R F' R2 U R F' U' F R' 
84. 2.30 U' F' U2 R' F U' F R' U2 
85. 2.52 F2 R U' F R2 U2 F U2 F' 
86. 3.11 R F' U' R F2 U F' R' F 
87. 2.44 F R' U' F R2 U2 F R' F' 
88. 2.56 R U' F R F2 R U2 R2 U2 
89. 2.59 U R' U' F2 U' F U R' F2 
90. 2.97 U2 R' U2 F2 U F2 R U R 
91. (1.81) U' R F2 R F' R' U R' U2 
92. 3.31 F' U F' U' F2 R2 F' R U 
93. (3.59) F2 U' R U' F2 R F R2 U' 
94. 2.38 F2 R' U R2 U R2 U' F2 R 
95. 2.94 U' R' F2 U R2 F' U F U2 
96. 2.18 F2 R2 F' U2 R U F2 U' F2 U2 
97. 3.21 R' F2 U2 F R' U F' R2 U' 
98. 2.58 F2 U2 R U' R2 F' U R' U 
99. 2.16 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R F' U 
100. 2.00 U' F' U' F2 R F' U F' U


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2015)

lolsolve

6.22 B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 F L2 F' L2 U2 L B2 D U B L B' R2 B' 

x2
L' D L F' D
U L U' L' U L' U2 L' U L2 U' L' U L U' L'
R U R' U' R U R2 U' R U R' U' R


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 3, 2015)

wtf 2x2 layer skip

_F2 R2 U' R2 F' R U' R' U'_

My solution as SubSS user (learning SOAP ftw):

_//2.49 solve = 7.23 TPS_
_z y2 //Inspection_
_R U R' U R U2' R' //OLL_
_U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 [R2 x'] U //PLL/PBL_


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> wtf 2x2 layer skip
> 
> _F2 R2 U' R2 F' R U' R' U'_
> 
> ...



why not just do a niklas???


----------



## NeilH (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> why not just do a niklas???



maybe he doesn't know CLL

also:
PB Average of 12: 16.13

1. 15.26 
2. (18.52) 
3. 16.20 
4. 17.50 
5. 14.95 
6. 18.37 
7. 14.84 
8. 17.81 
9. (13.19) 
10. 16.17 
11. 14.71 
12. 15.44


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> why not just do a niklas???



Because I'm too much of a nub to even know what a niklas is. Anyway, I'm finally sub-4 in 2x2!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

NeilH said:


> maybe he doesn't know CLL



...but its a niklas...its like the 4th alg you learn in the beginners method...


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ...but its a niklas...its like the 4th alg you learn in the beginners method...


Depending on which beginner's method he learned. Many people use EO -> CO -> CP -> EP, where you'd learn A perm instead of Niklas for permuting corners.


IAmAPerson said:


> Because I'm too much of a nub to even know what a niklas is.


R U' L' U R' U' L


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> R U' L' U R' U' L



Ohhhh… I know that. I actually know that alg as part of a EOCPLL alg set (except I use the mirror of that alg). Nice to know.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Because I'm too much of a nub to even know what a niklas is. Anyway, I'm finally sub-4 in 2x2!





TDM said:


> Depending on which beginner's method he learned. Many people use EO -> CO -> CP -> EP, where you'd learn A perm instead of Niklas for permuting corners.
> 
> R U' L' U R' U' L





IAmAPerson said:


> Ohhhh… I know that. I actually know that alg as part of a EOCPLL alg set (except I use the mirror of that alg). Nice to know.



EOCPLL??? niklas is an L3C/ZBLL/OCLL/COLL/CxLL alg, it does nothing to EO or EP.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> Depending on which beginner's method he learned. Many people use EO -> CO -> CP -> EP, where you'd learn A perm instead of Niklas for permuting corners.
> 
> R U' L' U R' U' L



yup, I only learned niklas when i learned the sune CLL set. I learned LL the way TDM said.




12.05 single (second best)


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> EOCPLL??? niklas is an L3C/ZBLL/OCLL/COLL/CxLL alg, it does nothing to EO or EP.


EOCPLL.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> EOCPLL.



OOOOHHHHH i see now. thats actually a cool set...


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 4, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat... PLL skip? And according to SS wiki, the Single is UWR



nope, xcross+2LLL


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 34.89 megaminx single
> 
> close to pb
> Average of 12: 44.68
> ...



Who are you?


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 4, 2015)

2x2 OH PB single! 
2.147, Scramble: U R' U' F' R
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x...ns
U-_L_U_L_U-_//_FS,_with_an_AUFless_LL_skip!


----------



## NeilH (Sep 4, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Who are you?



^^^^^


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 4, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Who are you?



And why don't you go to a comp?


----------



## nalralz (Sep 4, 2015)

Yay! Another sub-10 on 3x3! Full step too!

9.63 B2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R U2 R' B2 D' B R' D2 U2 B U' B2 U'


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 4, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> And why don't you go to a comp?



no comps in NY with mega


----------



## ottozing (Sep 4, 2015)

5.777 B' R' U' R2 B' R' L F' R' B2 U2 F2 R U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 

z y'
R' D U' R2 U R2'
U' L U L2' U' L
y U' R U' R2' U' R
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U' U'

Fullstep 5's still feel pro even though they aren't even rare anymore lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2015)

∆ Sup 10 qtps ∆


----------



## Gamadan (Sep 4, 2015)

*3x3 achievement*

I am averaging about sub-20 in the 3x3 Rubik's Cube!


----------



## imvelox (Sep 4, 2015)

51.83 megaminx single
With terribad CPLL :'(


----------



## Iggy (Sep 4, 2015)

7x7

4:40.55 gj mo3
4:41.67 PB avg5
4:49.72 PB avg12

The avg12 only had 3 sup 5s


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> no comps in NY with mega


Then go to a comp not in NY?


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 4, 2015)

1/2 way through U subset of ZBLL. I should really be studying. Oh well. @#$% study


----------



## Username (Sep 4, 2015)

8.33 ao12


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 4, 2015)

3.02 2x2 ao12


----------



## Torch (Sep 4, 2015)

OH PB single (I think, I don't keep track of OH PBs)

18.77 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D R' B2 L' B L' B' D' L R' B2 U'

z2 R2 D L U2 L F' D
U L' U' L2 U L'
U R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U' L
U' R U R' U R U' R'
U r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R 
U2

49/18.77 = 2.61 TPS


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 4, 2015)

4x4 29.59 OP

pb with oll parity


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 4, 2015)

Terrible 7x7 PB single, 9:30.77


----------



## Myachii (Sep 4, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> 4x4 29.59 OP
> 
> pb with oll parity



Nice! That leads me on to my day:

4x4 Single - 38.70 - With PLL parity lmao, but still overall PB.
4x4 Average of 5 - 44.62
4x4 Average of 50 - 49.19
4x4 Average of 100 - 51.12

Also - 

8.50 "Full Step" 3x3 Single

It was incredibly lucky. Seriously. Somebody do this scramble. It has sub-6 potential.

F U2 R2 B2 D B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R' D2 U2 B2 R D R' F U

z2 //inspection
R D' R' D' //cross
U R U R' U2 R U' R' //1st pair
y R U' R2 U R //2nd pair
y U2 L' U L //3rd pair
R' U' R //4th pair
U2 Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' //OLL
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U //PLL 


44 / 8.50 = 5.176 tps lmao


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 5, 2015)

Learned 1/3 of OLL!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 5, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Learned 1/3 of OLL!


GJ, keep going. Out of curiousity, which two PLLs are left to learn?


----------



## qaz (Sep 5, 2015)

ok skewb i guess also 5.99 ao25

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-4
avg of 12: 5.75

Time List:
1. (3.38) R' B' L B' U B' R L 
2. 5.46 B L' U L U R B R' U' 
3. 6.21 U' L B R' B' U L U' 
4. 5.03 R' U' B' R' L B' R' U' R' 
5. 4.48 B L B' R' B L B' R L 
6. 5.28 B R B' L R' B U B' 
7. 6.17 L B' U' L U' R U' L 
8. 5.93 R' L R' B' R' L' B' U' R' 
9. (7.45) L' R' U' R' L' U' L' R L 
10. 6.61 R' B' R L U R' U' B' 
11. 5.39 R' U' L' B' U R' U L' B 
12. 6.96 B R U' B' L' B' R B U'


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 5, 2015)

another 2 ZBLLs! 131/494


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 5, 2015)

3x3 pbs: 14.73 ao50 and 15.28 ao100


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow Emanuel Rheinert 9.16 squan NR


----------



## Username (Sep 5, 2015)

31.33 official 4x4 single


----------



## Iggy (Sep 5, 2015)

Username said:


> 31.33 official 4x4 single



Woah gj


----------



## Username (Sep 5, 2015)

7.28 official 3x3 NR single

That took so long to get


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 5, 2015)

1:39.91 MEGA SINGLE!!!! lmao XXStar


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 5, 2015)

37.78+ mega single


----------



## Iggy (Sep 5, 2015)

2:22.79 2-5 relay on the weekly comp, first attempt in ages and PB by 18 seconds wow



Username said:


> 7.28 official 3x3 NR single
> 
> That took so long to get



Finally, gj!


----------



## NeilH (Sep 5, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> GJ, keep going. Out of curiousity, which two PLLs are left to learn?



I know it's two of the G's, he said so, but I don't know which ones


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 5, 2015)

Third FMC solve ever, decided to use ZZ instead of Petrus this time. I'd say good idea. Solve and scramble https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_D_B...B-_R_B_R-_U2_//Sune_cancelled_into_Y&#45;perm here. 53 HTM (It's only my 3rd FMC, forgive pls)

EDIT: dangit mobile. How to format?


----------



## NeilH (Sep 5, 2015)

Broke all my 3x3 PB's

single: 10.86
avg5: 14.68 
avg12: 15.73 
avg50: 16.56 
avg100: 16.98


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 5, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> GJ, keep going. Out of curiousity, which two PLLs are left to learn?



Gc and Gd


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 5, 2015)

Solved the sodoku cube!


----------



## rybaby (Sep 5, 2015)

CFOP Cross on Left is fun 
I'm about 2.5 seconds slower than with COB, but COL is cool.

Average of 5: 13.82
1. 12.56 U R' F2 L2 D L' B' U D R2 B U2 B' D2 F U2 B' U2 D2 B2 
2. (15.34) B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' F L2 D R2 U' L R2 B U R' 
3. 15.10 D2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 U' R B2 F' D' R2 F' L' R' U' 
4. (12.05) F R D2 F' U' L2 F2 R2 F U' R2 L B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 
5. 13.81 F' L2 B' D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 U R F' D2 L D' R F


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 5, 2015)

sub-2 SubSS solve, m8s! (1-look FTW)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-5
single: 1.70

Time List:
1. (1.70) R F R F U2 F2 U2 F' R'

x' y //Inspection
U' R' //Face
//OA skip FTW!
U2 R U' L D2 L' U R' U2 //PBL


EDIT: Same Ao5, sub-3!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-5
single: 1.70

Time List:
1. (2.60) R U2 R2 U' F' U F' U R

z2 //Inspection
R U2 R' //Twisty Face
x R' U R U' R' U R U' x' //OA
U' //AUF, PBL skip!


----------



## Myachii (Sep 5, 2015)

waaat

3 days in a row, 3 sub-9s, bringing my total to 6.

8.95 - F' D2 B' U2 F U2 F L2 F R2 U2 L B' R' B' L' U' L B2 F2

x2 //inspection
R' U L F' R' F2 y U' R2//x cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R //2nd pair
R U R' U' R U R' y' L' U L //3rd pair
y U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' //4th pair
U' Rw U R' U' L' U R U' x' //OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL


62 / 8.95 = *6.927 tps waaaaaaaat*


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 5, 2015)

How many "accomplishments" have I had today?! PB OH average:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-5
avg of 5: 45.25

Time List:
1. 41.56 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L' D R B' R2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F 
2. (41.34) U' B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F R B' F2 D F R' U B2 L 
3. 49.39 F D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 R F2 L2 D2 B F2 L B2 U L D B U' 
4. 44.79 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 B U' F2 U R2 U F' R D' U' 
5. (51.88) F' R' D F B U R2 F' D2 B' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L


EDIT: OH PB SUB-35 WTF

R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' B' D B2 F R D2 L2 R2 B R2

33.05 (Forgot reconstruction)


EDIT: Man, it's been a while since I've done OH. New PB Ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-5
avg of 5: 44.28

Time List:
1. 43.42 D R U' R' F2 R' B' R' F L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L 
2. 44.12 L' F L' F' R2 U2 B D R' U L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' 
3. 45.29 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D L2 U R2 D' B' D L B R B' D' U' L' U 
4. (33.05) R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' B' D B2 F R D2 L2 R2 B R2 
5. (47.53) R' L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 F' U2 B' R2 D L B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 5, 2015)

German Nationals Saturday recap:
I didn't expect to podium somewhere, and now I have 3 podiums so far 
Megaminx: 2nd, 1:02 (slow)
Skoob: 2nd, 5.7, lol weak podium xD
Clcok: 3rd, 10.36 avg, 7.61 single

Other cool achievements:
1:09 5x5 overall pb single 
3:39 7x7 single
26 sq1 avg


----------



## Adamt32 (Sep 5, 2015)

1. 21.484 L2 R' F L2 B' L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L R' B F' L B F2 L' B U B' D2 L U' B2
2. 20.002 R D U L' D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' L' B D B U2 R2 U B' D L D U2 L D L
3. 19.844 R2 D2 R U B F2 D U2 F2 D2 U' B D2 F' L R B' F' R D2 L F' R' F' D
4. 19.683 L2 R' F2 L U' B' F' D' U' L2 B L2 R D U' B2 D F L' D2 R U2 R2 D2 U
5. 22.028 U L2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' F2 L' D U L' B F' R B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U' F' R' B R2
average


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 5, 2015)

no inspection 3x3

best time: 9.45
best avg5: 10.81
best avg12: 11.18
session avg: 11.85

pb single is sub 8 which i did in a 3x3 relay today.

Started doing random orientation about halfway through this session to give me less white crosses.

give it a try...its fun and stressful.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 5, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> pb single is sub 8 which i did in a 3x3 relay today.
> 
> Started doing random orientation about halfway through this session to give me less white crosses.
> 
> give it a try...its fun and stressful.


I'll try it, do you think that single counts? You don't look ahead to your next cube during PLL and pickup?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 5, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I'll try it, do you think that single counts? You don't look ahead to your next cube during PLL and pickup?



it was the first cube


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 6, 2015)

9.94 cubesim single, first sub 10 and beats my OH single by .01


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 6, 2015)

6.04 official 3x3 single, 2.99 pyra average, 2:13 6x6 mean. Unofficial PB single before that was 2:17.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 6, 2015)

Sub-20 Ao5 with: CFOP, FreeFOP, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, LBL, ZB.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 6, 2015)

3x3 pb: 13.61 ao12


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 6, 2015)

sub NR single twice and Sub NR avg again.
PB AVG OF 5. 10.93. 2 ridiculous X-crosses. Plus my F2L transition was fabulous in all of them. but I still can't do it every time.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 6, 2015)

First anniversary of speedcubing! Perhaps I might write out my cubing story in that thread.

Also, 4th LL skip (9.58).


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 6, 2015)

PLL time attack...on a SS 7x7: 52.x

Also I may be working on a new order.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1107&cat=2&rnd=1

Kevin missed the 2x2 ER average by 0.01 lol


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2015)

25. 9.31 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 D' B R L' F' L2 D2 F' L' B2 R2 D'
26. 9.76 R2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 D' U B2 U F2 L' D B D2 R B' U B' R'
27. 15.36 L2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B' U F' L B D L F' U B
28. 10.95 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 R' F' U' B L U2 B D U'
29. 8.59 F2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U B' R' F D' B F L2 F U L'

= 10.01


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 6, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1107&cat=2&rnd=1
> 
> Kevin missed the 2x2 ER average by 0.01 lol



aw ;-;


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 6, 2015)

3x3: 7.13 lol single, 10.11 y no sub10 avg?
4x4: 35.xy single
3bld: 1:39 bj success


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 6, 2015)

47.70 megaminx avg50, 35 sub 50s


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 6, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 47.70 megaminx avg50, 35 sub 50s



Nice, think you could film an average sometime?


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 6, 2015)

I did three pyra a050's today, first two were meh, last one was godly

3.15 ao50 (previous pb was 3.37)
2.99 ao12 (first sub 3)
2.52 ao5 (first sub WR)

Heres the ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-6
avg of 5: 2.52

Time List:
1. 2.71 L' U L U L' U' B R' l' r' 
2. (2.07) U' L U B L' R L' R' B' l' b' 
3. 2.19 B U' B U R' U L' U u' 
4. (3.88) B' L R' L B U' L' R' l b' 
5. 2.66 L U' L' B U L U B' R r


----------



## KevinG (Sep 6, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1107&cat=2&rnd=1
> 
> Kevin missed the 2x2 ER average by 0.01 lol


Yep................
It's on cam.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 6, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Nice, think you could film an average sometime?



not sure, school starts soon for me


----------



## NeilH (Sep 6, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 47.70 megaminx avg50, 35 sub 50s



what the heck!


----------



## rybaby (Sep 6, 2015)

3BLD:
53.13 B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' D L' B' U2 R' D' L U R 
memo ~18

I need to learn BH already 

EDIT: This was really close 
53.77 L2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' F' D R' B' L U' B' R U L2


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 6, 2015)

.67 2x2 sledge ao12 (stackmat)
.59 keyboard


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 7, 2015)

6.001 D F2 D U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L D2 F U2 L' D' F2 D' F' L' U

Can't seem to reconstruct, might be a miss scramble, LL was Inverse Pi.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 7, 2015)

6.61 official 3x3 single, woop


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 7, 2015)

Megaminx
pb avg5
Average of 5: 41.42
1. 42.01 
2. (40.64) 
3. (50.53) 
4. 41.13 
5. 41.12


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 7, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> pb avg5
> Average of 5: 41.42
> 1. 42.01
> ...



Good grief is Megaminx the only event you practise???


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Good grief is Megaminx the only event you practise???



only cube that i have that i like to solve


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 7, 2015)

5:38.66 6x6 mo3 - 5:38.63, 5:38.19, 5:39.16

Didn't have a sub-6 single before this. But more importantly, dat consistency.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 7, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> not sure, school starts soon for me



Even just like a webcam video would be cool! Anything really, just start filming one day. lol


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 7, 2015)

3x3 pb - 12.86 ao5


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haven't done a proper cubing session in over 2 weeks now


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> 6.61 official 3x3 single, woop



Finally, gj!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 7, 2015)

Lol 2 4x4 singles in a row: 53.68 and 49.01(1st sub-50!!!)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2015)

4.71
F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' F' R D2 R2 B2 F' Fw Uw2
z
U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U M U2 M


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 4.71
> F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' F' R D2 R2 B2 F' Fw Uw2
> z
> U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
> ...



Wat... Is this your 2nd sub6? XD also lol F2B and y BLD scramble?


----------



## nalralz (Sep 7, 2015)

Stupid 14...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-7
avg of 5: 13.21

Time List:
1. 13.05 D2 B U2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' R' F' L' F' R' B U2 
2. (14.08) U2 R F2 L R2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' D R2 D' B' R U' 
3. (12.24) B F2 L2 B2 R D2 L F2 U2 F2 R F2 B' D' L R' B2 L' 
4. 12.73 F2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B' R D' B2 U R2 D' R D B' D F 
5. 13.86 F L' B' D' R B' U R D' B U2 F D2 R2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2 B


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat... Is this your 2nd sub6? XD also lol F2B and y BLD scramble?



this is my second sub 6 with my own scramble, but like the 10th if i count other peoples' scrambles. its a 3BLD scramble cuz i was doing 3BLD then switched to 3x3 lol. sometimes i switch from OH to 3x3 or 3BLD to 3x3 if theres a really nice scramble.


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 4.71
> F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' F' R D2 R2 B2 F' Fw Uw2
> z
> U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
> ...



wow... sub-5? Nice. Six move F2B!

Btw, why the random orientation at the end of the scramble?


Edit:


PenguinsDontFly said:


> this is my second sub 6 with my own scramble, but like the 10th if i count other peoples' scrambles. its a 3BLD scramble cuz i was doing 3BLD then switched to 3x3 lol. sometimes i switch from OH to 3x3 or 3BLD to 3x3 if theres a really nice scramble.



So you'd seen the scramble and tried it because you knew it was good? Do you really count PBs when you do that? I think it would be okay if you were doing something like another 3x3 method and decided to use Roux, but if I had already started a the solve in a completely different event and then tried the scramble again with 3x3, I wouldn't count that.

But that's just me.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> wow... sub-5? Nice. Six move F2B!
> 
> Btw, why the random orientation at the end of the scramble?
> 
> ...



I didnt actually do the 3BLD solve. I scrambled, started the timer, saw the 2x2x1 block on red as I rotated to my BLD orientation, stopped the timer, inspected, solved.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 7, 2015)

Recap of German Nationals:
2x2: 1.78 avg in first round I am happy with it but... y so close?!?! -.-
Failed finals and got third...
3x3: 7.43 single and a 9.55 average (not pb) which would have been 9.06 without +2
4x4: 37.94 avg and 34.xx single
5x5: 1:03 single which is overall pb and beats my 1:06 from my last comp. Home PB is still 1:09 xD
And I got a 1:20.16 avg
7x7: 4:24 mean and 4:14 single 
Skewb: 3.99 avg .08 off NR and got national champion
OH: 16.31 avg which placed me 3rd in finals

Overall a pretty good competion but I failed in Pyraminx (didn't even podium) and 2x2 finals...


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I didnt actually do the 3BLD solve. I scrambled, started the timer, saw the 2x2x1 block on red as I rotated to my BLD orientation, stopped the timer, inspected, solved.



That's what I meant.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> That's what I meant.



no its not... you thought i had

"already started a solve in a completely different event and then tried the scramble again with 3x3"

i didnt try the scramble again. I never did the 3BLD solve.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no its not... you thought i had
> 
> "already started a solve in a completely different event and then tried the scramble again with 3x3"
> 
> i didnt try the scramble again. I never did the 3BLD solve.



+1 to TDM, personally I wouldn't count this solve. 

I do believe TDM meant you saw the nice BLD scramble and decided to do a 3x3 speedsolve instead (which is a little iffy IMO).


----------



## mafergut (Sep 7, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> +1 to TDM, personally I wouldn't count this solve.
> 
> I do believe TDM meant you saw the nice BLD scramble and decided to do a 3x3 speedsolve instead (which is a little iffy IMO).



I tend to agree with you guys but, anyway, I don't think it is all that important. I would celebrate a good solve (for me, let's say a sub-10) even if it was in these conditions. Whether I can "legitimately" count it as my PB or not would be close to irrelevant. That's what we have official times and competitions for. Well, at least for those who can go to one (I don't have any close to where I live).


----------



## NeilH (Sep 7, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I tend to agree with you guys but, anyway, I don't think it is all that important. I would celebrate a good solve (for me, let's say a sub-10) even if it was in these conditions. Whether I can "legitimately" count it as my PB or not would be close to irrelevant. That's what we have official times and competitions for. Well, at least for those who can go to one (I don't have any close to where I live).



+1

I don't think it matters unless it was not optimal or something


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2015)

alright alright im not counting it


----------



## Berd (Sep 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> alright alright im not counting it


No! If you didn't go over the 15 seconds inspection total then it's legit!


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 7, 2015)

GJ!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> No! If you didn't go over the 15 seconds inspection total then it's legit!



Berd, you know me. I dont time inspection. I think most of my solves go over 15 seconds of inspection xD



Wilhelm said:


> GJ!!!



actually BJ because im not counting it


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2015)

Firstly: these are just the rules I give myself. There's no reason for you to follow them too! I'm not trying to cause an argument here, I was just saying what I thought. If you want to count it then just say so, I don't mind 



PenguinsDontFly said:


> no its not... you thought i had
> 
> "already started a solve in a completely different event and then tried the scramble again with 3x3"
> 
> i didnt try the scramble again. I never did the 3BLD solve.


You started the timer and started memo. In my opinion, that's starting the solve.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> Firstly: these are just the rules I give myself. There's no reason for you to follow them too! I'm not trying to cause an argument here, I was just saying what I thought. If you want to count it then just say so, I don't mind
> 
> 
> You started the timer and started memo. In my opinion, that's starting the solve.



I'll still keep the reconstruction and say i have solved the cube in under 5 seconds, but now that I think about it, I really shouldnt count it. If i was given this scramble in an official 3BLD attempt and randomly switched to 3x3 and got 4.71, it would be DNF.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> alright alright im not counting it



I would count it. I disagree with everyone who has said otherwise. Either way though, it doesn't really matter. Nice solve.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I'll still keep the reconstruction and say i have solved the cube in under 5 seconds, but now that I think about it, I really shouldnt count it. If i was given this scramble in an official 3BLD attempt and randomly switched to 3x3 and got 4.71, it would be DNF.



count it as an actual PB or not, you solves it in 4 seconds, which is pretty dank


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 7, 2015)

So I'm not the only one who does that? lol


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 7, 2015)

9.20 OH single, 3rd best (I think).


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 7, 2015)

https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x..._L2_U_L2_//_FS_with_a_forced_LL_skip
U_//_AUF
Yey


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 8, 2015)

Skewb
1.534, 1.982, 4.226, 3.329, 1.322 = 2.281 
Pretty sure that's my second best.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 8, 2015)

I would count it. To get that PB required a lot of skill to preserve that many pieces. Not to mention the skill to execute at that speed. Is your skill level worthy of this PB? I say yes


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> I would count it. To get that PB required a lot of skill to preserve that many pieces. Not to mention the skill to execute at that speed. Is your skill level worthy of this PB? I say yes



thanks! and I think any sub 15 roux solver would see that solution. its just 7 tps chill. cfoppers my speed have like 10 tps on their pbs.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 8, 2015)

Megaminx
47.24 avg50, 41 sub 50s this time


Spoiler



Session average: 47.24
1. 51.30 
2. 43.52 
3. 48.62 
4. 46.07 
5. 44.47 
6. 47.72 
7. 46.65 
8. 47.28 
9. 44.60 
10. 46.43 
11. 44.71 
12. 47.35 
13. 48.49 
14. (38.48) 
15. 51.45 
16. 46.26 
17. (52.31) 
18. 47.30 
19. 47.10 
20. 51.15 
21. 44.94 
22. (54.48) 
23. 42.75 
24. 43.91 
25. 47.60 
26. 47.53 
27. 46.52 
28. 50.00 
29. 49.68 
30. (41.93) 
31. 50.56 
32. 46.10 
33. 49.96 
34. (42.05) 
35. 42.32 
36. 49.97 
37. 48.40 
38. 44.17 
39. 50.58 
40. 45.92 
41. 48.74 
42. 46.90 
43. 45.34+ 
44. 50.55 
45. 47.24 
46. 42.67 
47. (54.48) 
48. 46.50 
49. 48.83 
50. 50.47


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow you really need to go to a comp, you could totally get a NR with that average.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 8, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Wow you really need to go to a comp, you could totally get a NR with that average.



lol, NR? Try WR.


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sq1 ao50: 22.34. Felt amazing at the end there. I'm ready to podium at SnS.



Spoiler



Square-1
Sep 7, 2015 6:59:26 PM - 9:12:43 PM

Mean: 22.40
Average: 22.34
Best time: 16.12
Median: 21.88
Worst time: 31.43
Standard deviation: 3.84

Best average of 5: 18.32
44-48 - 16.36 20.60 (16.22) 18.00 (27.02)

Best average of 12: 20.46
36-47 - 19.66 (25.19) 19.16 21.31 20.67 24.29 22.47 22.06 16.36 20.60 (16.22) 18.00

1. 25.58 (1,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,3)
2. 21.70 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (-4,-3)
3. 21.42 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,5)
4. 17.28 (1,3) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,6) / (6,3) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) /
5. 21.65 (1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,4) / (-2,0)
6. 25.61 (-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) /
7. 27.43 (1,6) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,-4) / (0,-5)
8. 26.11 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
9. 24.67 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) /
10. 17.06 (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
11. 16.12 (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0)
12. 30.16 (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (-3,-4) /
13. 19.36 (0,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,-4)
14. 26.78 (4,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) /
15. 31.43 (1,6) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,5) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-1)
16. 24.35 (0,-1) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (0,2)
17. 20.95 (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3)
18. 29.20 (1,-3) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-1,4) / (4,0)
19. 29.08 (-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (2,0) / (5,0)
20. 24.27 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (6,0)
21. 17.89 (0,5) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (6,0)
22. 24.32 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (4,-5)
23. 23.43 (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (-2,0)
24. 19.48 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (1,0)
25. 25.33 (6,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (6,-2)
26. 18.97 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (0,-2) /
27. 21.16 (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,2) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,2) / (-4,0) / (1,0)
28. 25.25 (4,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,4) / (4,0) / (0,-2)
29. 22.79 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (0,3)
30. 18.89 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)
31. 22.45 (0,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (-4,5) / (-4,0)
32. 21.31 (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (4,0) / (-2,0)
33. 17.72 (0,-1) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,0)
34. 18.00 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (3,0) /
35. 22.65 (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (-4,0)
36. 19.66 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,4) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,-2) / (0,1) / (-4,0)
37. 25.19 (4,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (4,4) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,4) / (6,0)
38. 19.16 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (-2,6)
39. 21.31 (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (2,2) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,4) / (-4,0)
40. 20.67 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (2,2) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-3) / (3,6) / (-1,-2) / (-2,0) / (-3,-4)
41. 24.29 (1,0) / (-4,-4) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (0,-4) / (-1,-3)
42. 22.47 (4,0) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) /
43. 22.06 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4)
44. 16.36 (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)
45. 20.60 (3,2) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (0,2)
46. 16.22 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (6,-3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (-4,-3)
47. 18.00 (0,-1) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,2)
48. 27.02 (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,3) / (-1,4) / (-4,-2) / (-4,0)
49. 27.59 (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (3,-3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (6,2)
50. 19.52 (-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (5,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5)


----------



## Iggy (Sep 8, 2015)

1:17.64 5x5 gj single


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> thanks! and I think any sub 15 roux solver would see that solution. its just 7 tps chill. cfoppers my speed have like 10 tps on their pbs.



I've only gotten sup 8 TPS once, though it's possible I've done it other times when I didn't reconstruct.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 8, 2015)

pure Heise; no shenanigans 

Average of 5: 16.71
1. (13.66) D' F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 R2 F D' F' L U2 F' R' U' 
2. (23.81) U' B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U F R L2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R 
3. 16.78 U L2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B R' B L' B2 U' F L B R2 U' 
4. 17.71 U2 B' D L B D2 F2 R2 D' B' L2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L' F2 
5. 15.65 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 F' R' D U2 R D' B R'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 8, 2015)

1:14.34 5x5 single, PB by 0.04 lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 8, 2015)

Finally a sub-12 ao50! (11.97)

Also:
9.43 fullstep single 
11.25 ao5
11.74 ao12

All PBs. I'm really happy with these.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Sep 8, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-8
avg of 5: 14.31 (σ=7.13)

Time List:
1. 10.50 U2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 U B2 F2 U R' U2 B' L' D U' B2 D2 L' D 
2. 22.53 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R D F' U' F L2 U' R F' 
3. (28.04) D' F U2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R' B' L' B2 U L2 F U R2 
4. (9.10) B U2 D2 F R' L2 F R2 F' U' L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U D 
5. 9.89 B' F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 R B' L2 D F2 U B2 L' D F'

Consistency = Achievement


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 8, 2015)

8.44 3x3 PB average of 12.



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 8.70 R' U2 D' F B' L B' U R' B' D2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 
2. 9.46 D' R' F2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 B U L2 F L D' L' B' 
3. 7.66 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 U L R F D U B' D2 
4. 7.72 L2 D U2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B D2 U B2 L2 R' B' L' F2 R' 
5. 8.71 F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' R2 D' B' R2 D' R2 D' R2 
6. (9.87) B D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L' U R F R' B U R2 B2 L' 
7. (7.63) D2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L R' D F2 R B D' U' F' U B F' 
8. 7.80 L D B U2 F B2 R2 D U2 L U2 L D2 L U2 B2 L' D2 F2 
9. 8.68 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R F R2 D2 B' U2 B' R F' L' 
10. 7.87 L2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' R2 F2 D' F2 L U' B R' F2 R2 U2 F 
11. 9.36 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D B' R2 B R2 D' L2 F' D2 U R 
12. 8.50 F L2 B2 D B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D2 R' D' L R' F' L U' B F2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 8, 2015)

4x4 PB ao100: 41.97


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-8
avg of 100: 41.97

Time List:
1. 37.95 R D2 R B' R2 D U' F Uw2 U' F' B' D' F U2 D Rw R2 L2 U2 Uw' D2 R Fw2 Uw' Rw F2 D2 L' B' R Uw' R D2 Fw Rw Uw' D L R' 
2. 42.79 F U2 Uw2 B2 F R Rw' B F2 D' F' B2 R F Rw R' F' D B' F2 Uw2 B Uw L D' Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw' U' Rw' D B' F2 Fw' U2 B' U B D 
3. 36.54 F Fw B Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 F2 U' B' U R U' Uw Fw2 R L' F2 D' L D' F' Rw' U2 F' L F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 Uw F2 Fw L' B2 Fw' U2 Uw 
4. 46.39 L2 Uw B Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 D Uw' B Fw' R2 F2 L Rw' R F Fw' Uw D2 R2 B Rw2 L2 U2 Uw R2 B' Fw' L2 U Fw2 Uw D2 Rw F2 Rw Fw2 U' 
5. 38.46 B2 R D2 Fw2 L2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw2 U R2 F L2 U D2 F R2 L U' L' B' L R Rw F2 Fw D U' Fw' B' R' F2 U' R' B Rw2 Uw' Fw2 
6. 41.57 D R' L' F' R' Fw' Rw F2 Uw L2 Fw2 L' R' D' B U' B' Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 B L D U Uw Rw R Uw2 Rw2 L' R' F Uw U' D L' B' R' F2 
7. 47.94 Fw D2 U' Rw2 U' F D' R' Uw' U Fw Uw2 Rw' F' Uw' B2 F2 Rw2 F' D2 U' Uw' R2 Fw B R D Fw2 R2 Rw F D' L2 Uw R' D2 Uw2 B2 F R' 
8. 41.75 F2 Uw F' Uw F2 R' Fw F2 U' B R' F' U' F2 Fw Rw2 U R' Rw D2 L2 R' D' Rw R2 D F' Fw' L2 D U Fw B2 U D' F2 Rw2 R' B R' 
9. (33.97) F Uw2 F2 Fw B' D' U' Uw2 L' B' Uw' B2 F' U Uw2 F Fw' D Uw' R D2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw Uw2 F' U D R' Uw Rw' B F Fw2 Uw Rw' U' Uw' D2 
10. 42.01 Uw2 U D2 F2 D R2 D' Rw2 D' F U' R2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Uw2 D2 F' R' Uw F Fw R D2 Rw' L' B' D Rw L2 Fw' U' F' Uw D' B U Fw' Uw' D 
11. 44.81 D Fw' R2 U Rw' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw' B D Rw F' D' B' U2 F' L D' Fw U2 R F R2 B2 Uw Fw R U' Fw F2 R' Fw2 Rw' L F' U' Fw' Rw Uw2 
12. 40.83 L B' F2 Fw2 L' F' R' F2 D' L B' U' Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Uw F' B2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw U' F' Fw U' Rw' R' U' L Rw' U' D Rw2 U' L2 Rw' Fw' L 
13. 37.67 Rw L' D' Fw2 D' L' Rw' U R Fw' L U Uw L2 B R' D' U Rw' U2 Fw R' U' Uw2 L Uw D2 Rw2 D Uw' R' B2 Rw' D F' Rw R B' Uw' Fw 
14. (32.88) B Fw Rw' L F' B' Rw' U' Uw R' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw' D' R' D' Rw2 Uw B2 F2 R F Rw' U R Fw' B' Uw U2 Rw' R' L Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw L' U' D2 
15. 37.78 F D2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw2 L' Fw D B2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 U' F2 D2 R L Uw' U2 Rw' Uw' D' L2 Uw2 F Rw U2 F D R2 D Rw U2 B' U' Fw L' B 
16. 41.76 F' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw U' Rw2 Fw2 F' R' F R2 Fw U Rw R Uw' D2 B2 F Rw2 D L' Rw' D U' Rw' Uw2 U B2 L Uw U' R' B R U' Fw2 F' Rw' 
17. 43.34 U' B2 Fw' U' Rw D' L F' Uw B' U2 Fw2 D R Rw U2 L' F2 D' B R' Uw2 R B2 Rw2 F' U R2 Fw D U2 Rw' Uw U R D Rw' Uw D2 R' 
18. 36.87 B F2 D2 B' F2 R2 Rw L Fw U2 Rw' L2 Fw R U' D2 R Rw' D' B U D' Uw Rw B2 Rw' Fw D' L2 D' F' U' Uw' R L' D R' B' R2 D2 
19. 39.39 F' R' U' Uw2 R D' F2 R D Uw R' Rw' L B2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw R' L U2 L B' D U2 R Rw2 Uw' B L2 Fw F2 D F' Uw2 B2 L R2 Uw2 Rw 
20. 44.49 L2 U' B R D' F Uw' R L' Rw U2 B U2 Rw Uw B D2 F R2 F D Fw U2 Uw2 D Rw' Fw' Uw F' Rw2 D2 F' L U2 F D' F Fw2 Uw R2 
21. 43.18 D2 L' Uw F R' Uw2 F Uw2 F B2 Rw2 Fw U2 F2 D2 R' L Rw2 F2 Uw Rw R L D Uw2 U2 B2 Rw B2 Uw2 F Fw2 Rw2 F L U2 Rw2 Uw' F' R 
22. 40.68 D' Fw2 L' Fw B L B Uw Rw F' R B2 F Uw R U' Rw' L2 Fw' Uw Rw' U2 D Rw' Uw' L Fw2 Rw L2 U R' D' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 F' Uw' B' L2 
23. 45.75 U' Rw Fw Uw2 L F D2 Rw R' L Fw2 B2 L' F Uw U' F' D U' B' L' B2 Fw2 R' F' B2 L F' D L2 F D Fw F' B' Rw' B F Fw2 D 
24. 38.65 Uw Fw' D R2 D' Uw' B' R' Rw L2 U2 R F R2 Rw2 F Fw D2 R' D F' D Uw' U2 L' D2 Rw' D B Uw2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D Uw2 B2 Uw Fw2 R' 
25. 37.94 L' F Uw' B2 D' U' B U2 Uw D2 B' Uw L' R2 D R' B2 D' Uw' F Uw' Rw' B U' Uw' Rw' D' B U2 Uw' F' L' Uw' R2 Fw D2 F R2 Uw' U2 
26. 42.78 D2 B2 Uw L' D U R Fw2 Uw2 F Uw2 D F2 Uw2 R' Uw R Rw F' Fw' Rw2 U2 F L R' F Rw2 D F' U2 Uw L2 D' Fw Rw' B R U Fw2 B2 
27. 46.57 F' B' Fw Uw Fw' U' Rw B2 Rw U F L B' U2 D2 Rw' D' R Rw Fw2 R2 B' L2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 B Fw U Fw' Uw' U' Rw R Uw2 R' L U' R' Uw 
28. 41.30 Rw D' R' F Uw' L B F' U2 Fw' D2 L' U2 B L' U2 Fw' U2 D' F2 Fw' Rw Uw U2 B2 Rw2 U' R Rw' Fw' D Rw2 R' L' F Rw2 R2 D Fw B' 
29. 40.01 Uw2 U Fw' D' F' Uw B D' Uw U' L2 R2 Fw L' Rw F Rw B' Uw2 D Fw R2 L' Uw' F L2 B2 Rw2 Fw B R D2 F Uw U D2 R' U' Rw2 R' 
30. 44.02 Uw' B2 L2 D Uw' B' Fw' L' R2 Rw F' R2 Fw Rw2 Uw D' B L2 U2 B' F2 L F' Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 D' R2 U' L2 R' Fw' R U2 R' D F R F2 
31. 39.89 B' R' B2 Uw2 B' F' Rw' U2 Rw' F U D2 B Uw' U R2 D2 R2 F Fw R' U R2 F' Fw D2 Fw' B2 U2 F2 Uw2 F' Fw' D' Fw' Rw2 R2 U Rw' B2 
32. (36.29) Fw F' U' B2 L2 Rw2 B2 D' Uw B2 R2 L F2 Rw D2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 B' Rw2 U2 B D U2 Rw2 B2 D Rw2 F R' Rw B L2 B D' Fw D' U Rw' 
33. 42.89 F' Fw2 D2 B Rw' Uw' L2 Rw' B2 Fw2 L2 D B Rw F2 Fw B' U B2 Uw' Fw L' U2 F R B' F Fw2 R L2 Uw R D R U2 Rw2 U2 L' Uw2 B 
34. 43.21 Rw2 Fw' F' D' U2 F Fw' R' L' B' L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw R2 B R2 Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw R' Uw R' Fw U B2 Fw U2 Uw B F L R B' L2 B' F D' U' 
35. 42.80 B Uw' Rw' Fw2 L' D' Rw' Fw2 L2 U2 R' Rw2 U Fw2 Uw' B2 R F U Rw L2 F2 U D B' F2 L R Uw' Fw' F D' Rw F L2 D U2 F B Fw2 
36. 36.90 Uw' U' B L' F2 B2 D' F Rw2 B2 F U D2 Fw2 Uw L2 D' F D B2 R Fw Rw' U B' Fw2 D B Fw2 Rw2 R2 U' F' U2 Rw2 Fw B' Uw' Fw' F 
37. 38.72 L Uw U F' U' Fw D2 U L2 Rw R Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 F2 L' B' L2 B' D' U L2 D2 Fw2 B' L B F2 Fw' D B2 R2 F Uw2 F' L 
38. 42.93 Fw2 Rw Uw' D R' L D' Rw L2 B Rw B' R B2 U B' F Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U Rw' Fw' R' Rw' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' B' U R Fw Uw L' R' Uw2 
39. 43.39 B' Fw L2 B' Uw F2 R2 Rw F' U2 Rw2 D Rw L R' Fw2 F D' Uw2 B' Rw B' F' L' U2 Uw' F2 D' F Rw L Uw' U Rw2 Fw' L' D' B U Rw2 
40. 40.95 L2 R' D2 F2 B D Fw' F2 B Rw2 Uw2 D' F Fw' R Rw2 Uw2 R Rw' Fw B R' L2 Fw' L Rw Uw' U2 R D' Fw2 Rw2 F2 U D2 B' Rw' Fw2 D2 F 
41. (36.43) F' Rw Uw' R2 B R B' D Rw2 Fw' L' U F Rw' Uw L2 Rw2 Fw' D2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L2 D' B U' D2 Fw F' Uw R' Rw F' D Rw2 
42. 39.58 B R' Fw Rw' Uw2 F' U L2 Uw' F U' B2 L Uw F2 D2 B2 L R2 D B2 U' R' Fw2 U B2 D F B2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw' L' Fw2 D Rw' L' U2 Fw 
43. 41.95 F' Rw D' Fw' D R' F' D Fw2 U F B' Uw2 D2 Rw2 U2 Uw' D' Fw' Rw Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw L2 B' D L B' U F2 B' U' D2 Uw' Rw F B2 
44. 37.47 D2 B Rw2 R2 U Rw2 D2 U2 Rw' R' D2 U B' F Uw' F' Rw F' Uw B2 Uw' R' Fw' D' R2 Uw' B Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Fw' U B' Uw2 D L' D2 B 
45. 39.22 L Fw2 Uw2 U' D2 L' R2 Fw' Uw' Fw' D2 B2 U' L' Rw2 R2 F2 U R L U Fw2 U' Uw' R' U2 Uw2 F' R F U L2 F Uw' Fw' D' F D' Fw R 
46. 42.80 R B D' R L' D B Rw2 L Uw D2 R Fw2 D2 R Fw2 B' F D2 Uw2 L' Uw' U' D Fw B2 Rw L2 B R2 Rw2 L D' L' U' Fw' D' U' Rw2 U2 
47. 43.90 L' B2 F2 U' Fw2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' R2 U2 R Rw L Fw2 Uw R' Fw' U2 F' R2 U Uw' R2 U2 R2 Uw R2 Uw2 R' B U' Fw2 U2 D' B2 
48. 43.98 B' L2 B' D2 B' Rw' D' B Fw2 U2 Fw2 D U B D2 L2 Fw F' D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw B' D' Uw' B2 U2 Fw Uw' U' Fw' Rw' L2 D2 R L2 D' F L2 
49. 39.76 Fw2 F' Rw2 F' B2 L2 D' Uw2 U R Rw2 F' Fw Rw D' L B' F2 Rw' B' D Uw L R2 Uw2 Rw' F2 R2 U Uw' B Uw' D F' Uw2 L Rw' B' R B2 
50. (49.66) U' Rw2 Uw U2 R2 D2 Uw B' R' B U2 B L F' D2 L D' R' B' U Uw2 D2 R2 U' Uw2 L' B U' F B' U2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw' F Rw2 Uw' Rw R' 
51. 40.76 U2 Fw' Uw' B' R2 U Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F U Fw' L2 R Rw' Uw B R2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw R' B' Rw L F' Fw' L2 U2 L' B2 L2 B' Rw2 Fw F2 U 
52. 40.52 Fw2 R Rw' F L' Fw L Rw2 U L2 U' R2 Rw2 U' Fw2 B2 D2 L F2 Fw U' D' L2 F' Rw2 F' Fw' L' U F2 D' R2 Fw' B' Rw Fw Rw2 U' Fw' R' 
53. 42.32 Fw B' R2 Uw' L R Rw F2 Rw Uw' Rw' Uw L R2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw F2 U' B Rw' B' L R2 Uw2 L F' B' R2 D B2 Fw D2 R' Fw2 Rw F Rw' 
54. 44.11 Uw B R2 U2 L2 Uw' Rw U2 B2 F Fw Rw2 D Rw2 Uw' Fw' R2 Fw' L' B' F2 D2 Fw L2 D' U Rw2 U Uw2 F' D U' Fw Uw' Fw F L B2 F2 L' 
55. 46.36 B' L U' D' R2 Uw U Fw' U Uw2 L B2 R' U' F2 B' Fw2 D R Rw2 L Fw' D Rw2 R' F' Uw2 U' L' U' D R2 Rw Fw B' R' U Rw' L U 
56. 44.67 Fw D2 L' D Fw' Uw' L F Uw B2 Fw2 D R' Uw Fw' Rw' D' Rw2 R2 D' F' L2 F R' Uw2 U2 D' Fw2 D Rw' B' U2 Rw R' Uw2 Fw' U B2 U' D 
57. 38.71 R2 F D2 F2 Uw' B Uw2 F2 R2 L D2 Rw B' R2 D2 R' Rw B' U Uw' D Fw U' Rw Uw R' U2 Rw2 R' F2 B2 L' U' Uw2 B Rw U' Uw2 L U 
58. 42.23 Rw Fw2 B2 Rw' R2 F2 Uw' B L2 Fw2 L2 B' D L' Rw' F2 Uw Fw F' L U' Rw F2 U D Rw Fw B' D2 F' R D Uw2 Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 D' R L 
59. 44.77 R2 Fw2 B' Uw2 D2 Rw2 F' Rw' Uw2 Fw U2 Uw' F2 U2 B Rw Uw' F Rw R2 U2 Fw R' D2 Fw R' Fw2 D' Rw U2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 Fw' B' R2 U' Rw2 Uw B2 
60. 42.66 U D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' B D R' Fw2 F Uw F2 Fw2 U2 B2 Fw F2 Uw U D' R2 U2 B' L F L D2 U2 R Rw2 U B2 Uw' U' L Rw Uw R' D 
61. 43.99 U L Fw' D' Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw Fw' Rw R L F' L' Rw F' B2 D' F2 Uw F2 Rw2 B' U B' Rw F2 U' L' B2 Uw' Rw' U R2 Fw L2 D L Fw' L2 
62. 45.70 L' U B2 Rw' D U F2 L2 Uw B2 R2 Uw2 Fw D Fw B' L B2 D Fw2 Uw U2 Rw' B F' R B2 Uw2 L B Rw2 D2 R' U2 L' Fw Uw U' Rw' U 
63. 46.18 R' F2 Rw' L Fw' D' B U D' Uw2 B R2 D L2 Rw2 U L2 U2 F2 Rw' R' U Uw B Uw D' Fw' R L' F U' Rw' R2 Uw' Rw D' Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw' 
64. 44.88 F2 B2 U' Uw' D' Fw R D' Fw' B U2 B' R2 Uw2 L' F R2 U D L' R Uw U' Fw2 L Fw2 R Fw L2 Rw' U' B2 L' B2 Fw D' U Fw' Rw Fw' 
65. 43.96 D' F2 Rw' U B D Rw U' F' Uw2 Fw Rw B2 L Uw2 Rw L2 R2 Uw2 R Rw2 L' Fw' F Uw' L Uw' D2 B' L2 R' Uw2 B2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U2 F Uw2 Fw2 
66. 44.50 U2 L' Rw' Uw2 L' Fw2 R F2 Fw2 B2 U' Uw2 D R' F U2 Rw' Uw2 B Uw2 L U F' R2 D2 U' L2 B' Fw' F D Rw' L2 R' D U2 Rw D L' D2 
67. 46.55 F L' U L Fw F D Fw F' Rw Fw2 D' Rw2 L2 Uw' B U Fw' D' L R' B R Rw2 D2 U' R B' U' L Rw Uw' R2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw U2 Rw U2 
68. (48.50) U2 R' L Fw F R2 D R Fw Rw' L B Fw2 U' Rw D L Fw' U' F2 Uw' R Uw2 U2 F R' D2 B Uw U Fw' Rw2 F2 U2 R2 Uw L2 F' L' U2 
69. 41.83 F' Uw U' Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw' L2 D U2 Rw' L B2 F' U F R' Rw U Uw2 R Rw' Fw R2 F' R2 B' D Rw U Uw Fw' D' Rw2 Fw F B U' B 
70. 39.72 L R2 Uw B2 Uw Rw' B F Uw' Rw' D2 Uw' Fw F D2 U2 Uw Fw' D' Rw2 Fw' U2 D' Rw F' L Fw R2 Fw2 D2 R' F' B2 Rw L R' U' D2 Uw' Fw2 
71. 40.09 B D' U' Fw Rw' L' U L' Uw' B R' B U2 R2 F U' D F2 L R2 U' L2 Fw Rw2 U F L2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw' Fw' Rw' Uw R' L' Uw B2 
72. 40.16 D Rw2 L' B2 Rw2 R' Fw' F L D' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw U2 L Fw2 B L' B' L' U Rw2 R2 Uw L B D2 F' U' L' Uw R B L' B2 L Fw2 Uw Fw2 
73. (50.36) F2 B' R' Uw2 D Fw' U D2 F' L2 Uw2 U2 F Rw2 L2 U2 D R2 F2 U2 D' Rw' B' R' Fw2 D Uw L R Uw L Uw2 U Fw2 B2 F' L R Fw' B 
74. 42.94 Rw' D2 B' L2 D L' R' B Uw2 F B2 U2 R2 B2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 D L D B D2 L2 B Fw2 Rw2 F Rw' D L' R Rw B2 Rw B Uw Rw2 Uw' B R 
75. 38.96 B D L' B' U F B' Uw' U2 B' L2 D U2 Fw2 F D2 U Rw2 F2 R' Fw R' U' F Uw' B D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' L' F L2 Fw F' L' 
76. (48.50) L' B' U2 R Uw D B2 F' L R' U' D' L2 Uw' F' D2 B Uw B R' Uw F2 L2 R2 F L Rw2 D2 B2 Uw U' L' U2 D Uw2 F2 D B' Uw' U' 
77. 42.47 B Fw' Rw2 F' R2 Rw2 L' U B R' Uw D' L Uw2 D' F' B2 R U' L' Fw D Fw2 D Rw R2 Fw2 Uw Rw' L F' U L2 Fw' F' R' Uw2 D' U L2 
78. 39.47 Fw' L' R' B2 Rw Fw Rw2 F Rw L Uw U' L' D2 Rw F2 Uw R2 U' Fw' U' F D2 Uw2 B2 U' B' R D2 F' Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 F' Uw Rw U Uw' Fw' 
79. 41.58 U' R2 Uw2 D' B' Fw2 F' D' B' F L D2 Fw' B' L' B L R Fw2 L U2 D' B R' D B2 Rw' Uw' R2 F2 Fw2 B U' Fw Uw Fw D2 F2 L2 Uw 
80. (49.71) Uw U2 R' B F L D' Rw Uw' Rw' D' F U2 L' B U F' B2 D2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U' F' B' U' Rw' Uw2 D' R' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Fw R2 B Uw2 R2 L' Rw 
81. 44.11 Uw' D2 B Uw' Rw' L D2 B2 Fw L F2 D Fw2 U2 F' R2 D2 Fw' F' Rw F U R2 Fw R2 Fw B U' D B' F' Fw2 L2 U' R' D2 U2 B2 R2 Uw' 
82. 38.66 Uw' D' Rw2 Uw' R' Uw2 Fw' B' L2 U' R2 L Rw Uw2 L2 B2 D2 R' F' D2 F U F2 U' R' Uw' B' Uw2 B2 D2 U L R' Fw2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 U' 
83. 41.80 D Fw L2 U2 Rw' R' Fw' D Rw Fw2 Rw' F' R F2 Uw B D2 U' Rw D' Rw' Fw2 U B2 Fw F Uw B Uw' Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 R2 Uw D2 U L B' U' 
84. 43.56 R D' Uw' U2 L U R2 U D2 F D Uw' B' F' Rw' B2 Rw' U Rw2 F2 R' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F D' Fw Uw' R U2 B Fw' Uw D R D Uw2 B Uw2 F 
85. 38.13 U Rw2 B2 L2 D2 Fw2 F Rw' Fw' L' R' U2 Rw2 F2 B2 L2 D2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B U2 Fw' D' Uw2 U2 L2 R' Rw' D' F2 L2 Fw2 U2 F U' R2 U' Uw2 
86. 45.90 Fw2 R Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F' Fw U2 L' U L Rw2 D Uw' Rw' Fw Rw R2 D U' Fw' F' Uw2 B2 D Uw' Fw' U R F2 R' Rw2 L B2 U2 Fw2 D2 F2 D2 
87. 43.66 B' R' B L Fw2 R' F2 B' Rw2 D' R' Rw F Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 F' L D' L' D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R Uw' Rw' L2 Fw' B R2 Fw F' D2 B Uw2 B F U2 
88. 42.25 F2 L2 Uw U' B D2 U' F Rw2 D' B F L' Fw2 D' Uw2 B' Uw D' U R D2 L R Rw B' D F' Uw' D' R' Fw D Uw' B2 D Fw2 Uw D F 
89. 38.59 R2 F2 D Fw' L2 R2 F R2 U Fw L2 Uw' Rw Fw' Rw2 D B R2 B' R2 B D R' F' Fw Uw Fw Rw U' D2 B D' L2 D2 F2 Rw' F' U F Uw' 
90. 42.11 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R Uw2 F' Uw' Fw' F' D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' Uw L B Uw2 D2 B Fw' U' B2 R B L U' R Uw D2 B2 L' U L2 Rw' R' Uw2 R U' 
91. 48.28 U' L' F2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw F2 D2 L2 B' U2 Rw2 B F2 Uw' R' L' U B R' U' Rw' U Fw F2 Rw D R B R' Fw2 D' Uw' R' F L' Uw' R2 U 
92. 36.72 Rw D2 B2 L Uw' R2 L2 U B' F D2 U' Rw' D' U' Uw2 L' Rw' Uw2 F2 L' R Fw U2 L D2 Fw' B' D' L' B Uw2 R2 D Fw2 F' D2 B Uw B' 
93. 45.00 U2 Uw Rw Uw D2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B U2 D' Uw' B' Uw2 F' R' F' Fw' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw U2 B L' Rw' R' Fw' Uw' B Rw2 Fw' B2 F2 D' Rw Fw L' B Rw' 
94. 45.36 Fw U B2 Uw2 D' L Uw2 Rw2 U Uw' Fw2 B Uw R' B2 Uw' R Uw2 R' B D' B F2 R2 F R2 D2 Fw2 D L R2 Uw D F' L Uw2 U2 F B2 R' 
95. 37.84 F U' Fw2 B' D2 Fw' L D B' Uw' R Uw2 D Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 R' L B2 L U' Rw Uw' Rw' D' U2 Fw F D2 Fw2 Rw' L' R U2 Uw D' L' U Rw2 
96. 45.77 D' Uw2 R2 B' D2 Fw' D F2 U D' B Fw2 D2 B' Uw' U2 R2 L2 Rw F Uw Rw2 B2 U Fw2 L2 R2 Rw' B F Uw U B' Fw2 R F Uw' B' D U' 
97. 43.47 B2 D' Rw U' F Rw F' Rw2 B' D2 Uw R' D F Rw F' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw Rw' Uw B' U2 F B' Fw' R F D' B' F' D2 L Fw' L' Uw' B' R F2 
98. 37.40 R2 Rw' D' Uw' B Fw Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 U' Fw2 B' R2 Rw2 L' Fw Rw F2 L' F2 R' F Fw Rw Fw D2 Rw' U Fw2 Uw2 U D' F2 L' Fw2 F2 D Rw F 
99. 45.11 Uw' D' L2 Rw' F' Uw' D F' L2 R' D2 Fw L2 D' Fw D2 L' Fw' U F Rw2 B2 D' R2 B2 L F D2 L2 D2 Fw U Rw F2 Fw Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' Rw' 
100. (35.28) Rw' U' D' B D2 Rw2 R' D' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw' F' U Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' U2 Fw2 F2 U2 Uw2 Rw L' Uw B' U' Rw2 B2 L' Uw2 Fw2 D L Rw2 R


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 8, 2015)

1:58 4x4 single with LBL intuitive, first sub-2


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 8, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> 1:58 4x4 single with LBL intuitive, first sub-2



Just comms for LL?
Not bad. I have sub 1:30


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 8, 2015)

2.569 Skewb AO12, not that much 1 looking. Just fast recog and layers.


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 8, 2015)

Just Rw and U plls and for ll and I am thinking about developing a faster method like zz for 4x4


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 8, 2015)

Skewb 3.159 AO100, being this close to sub 3 seems ridiculous.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 8, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Sq1 ao50: 22.34. Felt amazing at the end there. I'm ready to podium at SnS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;-; PB single is 25.94


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 8, 2015)

5x5 Pbs everywhere
single 1:42.70
mo3 1:53.05
ao5 1:53.05
ao12 1:57.74
ao50 2:04.29


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 8, 2015)

First PB in over half a year 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-9
avg of 5: 39.00

Time List:
1. 38.61 B L2 R Uw L' Fw2 F2 R2 L2 U2 Fw B' D2 B D2 Fw Uw2 U2 R2 D Fw' Uw' L Uw D B2 Uw2 R2 B2 Fw' D R' L Rw' D' Uw2 F2 B2 U L 
2. 39.01 Rw U2 Rw2 Fw2 B' R D' B' Uw2 U R2 F Uw Fw Rw' Uw' B U L2 F' B U2 R2 F' Rw' L' B' Uw Rw' U' L' D L2 U' D F D F2 Uw D' 
3. (50.10) Rw' D2 Fw2 D2 Rw' Uw Rw U2 F2 Rw2 D' U' R' B' F R' L' B' D2 Uw R2 B' R2 Uw' L Rw U F Fw2 B U F D2 Uw2 R' U' L' U' B' L 
4. 39.37 D L2 D2 Uw' U Rw' L2 R2 F' D' Uw' F U B U' Fw Uw R' F R Uw' Fw' L' Rw' B' Fw2 D Rw' L Uw' R' L' F2 R2 F Uw2 F B2 R2 U 
5. (34.73) L D Rw2 F L' R' U L2 U D' L' Fw U2 F' Rw2 F' L' F2 B2 R2 D2 U Rw' R2 Fw' D2 B Fw2 R' D' F Fw' B2 Uw2 U2 L' Uw D F R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 9, 2015)

8.768 3x3 AO100


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.768 3x3 AO100



gj!

im scared


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 9, 2015)

2:26.44 6x6 single!


----------



## nalralz (Sep 9, 2015)

Just hit 100 subscribers!!! Yay! It made my day guys.  (it happened during band at the end of the day)


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 9, 2015)

5 PB single  2:36.123


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 9, 2015)

8.03 NL PB single. On cam too. But that doesn't matter. ZB matters


----------



## Iggy (Sep 9, 2015)

19.67 OH avg50, first sub 20 wat

Also 18.35 PB avg12


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 9, 2015)

So I relubed my dead Zhanchi to use for OH, and got a sub-30 ao100
Then I did a few 2H solves and got a 9.98 single. PLL skip, but still nice. Current ao100 from the session is 12.01x, hoping to get a sub-12 ao100 soon.


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 9, 2015)

2.49 pyra super lucky ao5 with a counting 1.62, lolwut counting sub-NAR


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 9, 2015)

For TDM: 9.57 PCMS single and 9.47 COL single

lol

Edit: Reference to this.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 9, 2015)

3:22.77 7x7 PB Single, PB by 15 sec. 
1:48 centers, 3:03 finished redux. easy edges.


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> For TDM: 9.57 PCMS single and 9.47 COL single
> 
> lol
> 
> Edit: Reference to this.



Nice solves! Your TPS is so much better than mine.


----------



## Chree (Sep 9, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 5x5 Pbs everywhere
> single 1:42.70
> mo3 1:53.05
> ao5 1:53.05
> ...



Get it!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 9, 2015)

3x3 Pbs on cam
single 9.74
mo3 14.18
ao5 14.17

semi on cam
ao12 15.93


----------



## Torch (Sep 9, 2015)

Sub 8 Skewb ao50

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-9
avg of 50: 7.98

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 8.75 R' U' R' B U B' R' B U 
2. 5.72 R B L B' R U' L' R' 
3. (5.54) U' B U R L R U' B' R' 
4. 6.16 L U B' L R' U' B U B' 
5. 8.62 U B' U L U B L' R L' 
6. 8.49 U' B R B R L' U' B' R' 
7. 6.97 U B' U L B' R' L U 
8. (12.80) R' U' R L' U B U B' L' 
9. 8.67 R' B' U' R' U' R U' L' U 
10. (11.29) R' U' R' U R U' R L U 
11. (12.11) L U' R' L U' B' R B' 
12. 10.28 U B L U B' U B U' R 
13. 10.99 L' U' R' B' U' R' U R' 
14. 8.04 R' L B' U' R' L' U L U' 
15. 6.93 R U R L U B U' R U' 
16. 5.97 U B' R' L' R L' U B' R' 
17. 9.70 U' R B L' B' U' L' U' 
18. 10.14 U R' L' R B' U' B R U' L' 
19. 7.34 L' U' R L R L B' U' L' 
20. 10.75 B' U' B U B' R' L' U' 
21. 9.27 L' U' B' L' R L' R' B L 
22. 10.50 L' B' R' L U' L B' U' 
23. (4.85) B' L' B L' U' B' R' U L 
24. 6.90 U' B' U R' B U B' U' L' 
25. 7.22 B' L B R' U R B U R' 
26. 5.92 B R L' B L' B R' L' 
27. 8.60 R' B' R' L' U B U' R L 
28. 7.57 B L R B' U' R' U R L' 
29. 8.44 U B U R B' U R' B' 
30. 7.50 B U' B' L B' R' L' R' B 
31. 8.67 L' U' R B R' B' U B' 
32. 5.97 B' L' R' B' L U' L B' L 
33. 9.02 U R' B' U' R U' B' U' R' 
34. 6.72 U B R B R L U B 
35. 5.69 B' R' L' B U L U R' 
36. 6.51 U' L U' R' B' U' L' U B' 
37. 11.20 R' L' U' L' B' R B R' L' 
38. 6.04 L' R' U' R' U' L R L R 
39. 8.47 L' U' B' L' R L' U B' L' 
40. (4.34) L R L U' L' R' L' R' L 
41. 8.71 B U L B' U L R' L' R 
42. 7.95 R L' R L B R L B' R 
43. 6.93 U' B L' R' U' R U' B' R' 
44. 8.55 U L B' U' L' B L B' L 
45. 7.96 L U R L B' R' U' L 
46. 9.57 L U L R L B' U' L' U' 
47. 6.84 B R L' B U' L' R' L' B' 
48. 7.71 U' B' R U' L B' U B 
49. 6.34 L' U R' B' R' U R' U 
50. 6.73 R' U' R B' L U' R' L U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 9, 2015)

wtf. *10.29* avg5 with petrus

11. 10.861
09/09/2015 21:29:31
R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' F' U F2 L U' L2 F2 L

12. 9.522
09/09/2015 21:29:56
U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U R B L F' R' U' R2 B2 F U'

13. (9.347)
09/09/2015 21:30:19
F2 R2 F' U' L2 F' R' D2 F' R' L2 D R2 U L2 U L2 F2 U F2

14. 10.507
09/09/2015 21:30:50
F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 R D' R2 B R2 U2 F L D L2 R2

15. 13.351
09/09/2015 21:31:23
U2 L D' F U B' L' B2 R U2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F R2 U2 B2

Had really nice 2x2x3 cases on all of them, and a PLL skip on the 9.52. 

This is nowhere near what I average (session average was 12.79). I'm really inconsistent with methods that aren't CFOP...


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 9, 2015)

1. 32.42 f u' B2 U R F' U f F' D f F2 L' D u' r2 u2 L2 U f U u2 f2 D' r2 F u R2 U D u L f' u D' U2 R' f2 B' r


----------



## NeilH (Sep 9, 2015)

PB ao5 and ao12

14.25 avg5
15.45 avg12


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 9, 2015)

3x3 sim PBs 

7.06 single (forced LL skip)
9.76 avg5
10.69 avg12

using the virtual cube on cstimer
im terrible at qcube
i wish i could use jflysim


----------



## nalralz (Sep 10, 2015)

2 really awesome solves I got in a row:

11.30 PLL skip U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B D' F R' B2 F R F' R' D B 
10.76 ZBLL U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B L F U' B2 U B' U2 F2 R'

Update: Just got a pb average after the 2 solves!!! Beat my previous average by 0.12! 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-9
avg of 5: 12.64

Time List:
1. 11.30 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B D' F R' B2 F R F' R' D B 
2. (10.76) U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B L F U' B2 U B' U2 F2 R' 
3. (14.24) R2 D' L U F U R2 L F B L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F U' 
4. 13.35 U' D B' R2 F' U D' R U R2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 D 
5. 13.27 R2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F U2 R B' F2 L' U' B2 D' L R2 F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 10, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> 3x3 sim PBs
> 
> 7.06 single (forced LL skip)


What alg?


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> What alg?



R' D' R U' R' D R


----------



## KRAMIST (Sep 10, 2015)

i was doing 1x1x3 solves on isocubesim and my average of 5 was 0.630

times
0.012
0.003
0.205
2.919
0.012


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 10, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> R' D' R U' R' D R



I'm not sure if that's counts as a forced LL skip, do you use other algs to preserve CO with that LS case? Seems like a PLL skip to me, just semantics though.


----------



## Torch (Sep 10, 2015)

I went through the schedule of the competition I'm going to this weekend and did all my rounds in order to sort of simulate the competition. 

3BLD: 2:13.20, 1:52.03, 1:25.06 = 1:25.06
2x2 Round 1: 3.91, 3.95, 11.86, 4.64, 4.62 = 4.40
3x3 Round 1: 13.46, 12.74, 11.22, 13.06, 15.72 = 13.24
Skewb: 7.31, 7.22, 10.85, 5.91, 10.62 = 8.38
4x4: 1:08.09, 53.22, 54.98, 53.39, 55.46 = 54.61
3x3 Round 2: 12.90, 12.81, 11.25, 11.69, 14.34 = 12.47
2x2 Final: 4.15, 3.65, 4.90, 4.56, 2.17 = 4.12
3x3 Final: 12.31, 13.08, 13.16, 16.50, 11.45 = 12.85

Hopefully I can replicate this on Saturday!


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 10, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 34.89 megaminx single
> 
> close to pb
> Average of 12: 44.68
> ...





EMI said:


> Holy ****.



That's exactly what I said. Why doesn't this guy go to comps? He could get NAR at least.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 10, 2015)

6.156 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 D' R' L2 D' U' R D2 F U B' R' D'


z2 y
B' U' R' F R2 D L' D' 
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R
y' U' r' F r y U r' F r
y U R' U R
r' F' r
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2

7.14 TPS, pretty good for such a fast solve. Technically fullstep.

Edit:

7.832 D R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' D' R2 D2 U' B2 F R L2 U2

y'
B L F R' F'
D' U r' F r D
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' L U2 L'
U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
U r' F' r U' r' F r U r U' r' F
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

8.55 TPS, that is ridiculously fast for me and probably a PB. A really smooth solve, no pauses including LL recognition.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 10, 2015)

wohooo for 4x4 PB avg50 & avg100

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 28.574
worst time: 41.460

current mo3: 33.062 (σ = 0.99)
best mo3: 31.174 (σ = 0.91)

current avg5: 33.461 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 30.799 (σ = 1.19)

current avg12: 34.141 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 32.117 (σ = 2.51)

current avg50: 34.477 (σ = 2.21)
best avg50: 34.092 (σ = 2.46)

current avg100: 34.299 (σ = 2.41)
best avg100: 34.299 (σ = 2.41)

session avg: 34.299 (σ = 2.41)
session mean: 34.349


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I'm not sure if that's counts as a forced LL skip, do you use other algs to preserve CO with that LS case? Seems like a PLL skip to me, just semantics though.



On sim I wouldn't normally use that alg, I would RU it. 

It was pretty obvious there were only 3 corners left. I knew what i was doing  

If ever there was a forced LL skip this was it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 10, 2015)

Roux PB single: fullstep

11.97 R U2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 D U' L' F' D U L D' B


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 10, 2015)

8.73 OH single! 2nd or 3rd best.


----------



## Berd (Sep 10, 2015)

Got my first LL skip! Forced too!


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 10, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-10
avg of 5: 2.95

Time List:
(2.77), 2.88, 2.84, (4.84), 3.14

2x2, stackmatted ofc


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 11, 2015)

41.41 OH PB single, and did a 3x3 scramble in 4.75


----------



## NeilH (Sep 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 41.41 OH PB single, and did a 3x3 scramble in 4.75



4.75???????? even collin doesn't have a sub 5


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 11, 2015)

NeilH said:


> 4.75???????? even collin doesn't have a sub 5



Based on the way he phrased it, it obviously wasn't a normal solve.


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 11, 2015)

NeilH said:


> 4.75???????? even collin doesn't have a sub 5



I think he meant he scrambled a cube in 4.75


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2015)

beat all my feet pb's because I hurt my right hand


Spoiler



1:03.10, 53.04, 1:11.28, 1:19.29, 1:01.32, 1:11.10, 1:14.52, 1:51.59, 1:14.30, 1:20.87, 1:03.52, 1:06.63, 1:10.80, 51.98, 1:16.71, 1:11.10, 1:27.07, 1:21.16, 1:49.57, 1:21.72, 1:54.71, 1:31.92, 1:35.66, 1:05.77, 1:05.97, 1:21.61, 1:03.14, 1:22.66, 1:41.33, 1:07.08, 1:07.48, 1:08.77, 1:01.51, 1:05.46, 1:21.96, 1:09.14, 1:04.09, 1:10.96, 1:32.36, 1:36.44, 1:08.37, 1:06.11, 1:01.80, 1:23.54, 1:04.71, 1:09.02, 59.15, 1:16.92, 57.86, 56.68, 58.54, 1:32.00, 1:05.71, 56.93, 51.88, 43.58, 1:18.61, 1:09.18, 1:11.83, 51.70, 1:03.80, 58.88, 1:21.42, 1:10.35, 1:29.51, 1:32.90, 1:22.65, 1:06.93, 1:15.98, 1:26.24, 1:19.70, 1:19.32, 1:07.48, 1:32.15, 1:09.33, 1:11.49, 55.74, 1:22.63, DNF(1:29.09), 1:19.06, 1:32.87, 1:15.63, 1:09.73, 1:15.57, 1:05.28, 1:19.26, 1:06.44, 1:11.73, 1:13.63, 1:22.73, 1:09.10, 1:11.23, 1:00.15, 1:16.76, 54.48, 1:51.77, 1:14.00, 1:20.94, 1:09.20, 1:30.08


43.58 single
58.17 avg5
1:01.74 avg12
1:06.25 avg25
1:11.07 avg50
1:13.66 avg100

the 43.58 had a 22 sec F2L, OLL, H perm


----------



## NeilH (Sep 11, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Based on the way he phrased it, it obviously wasn't a normal solve.





henrysavich said:


> I think he meant he scrambled a cube in 4.75




Ahh i get it now


----------



## ottozing (Sep 11, 2015)

Average of 50: 8.092


Spoiler: times



1. 8.581 R B2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 L' U2 L' R F D2 L D F R2 B' R U2 F2 
2. 7.741 L U R' L2 D2 F' U2 B' U R2 L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 U2 
3. 8.141 F D2 B2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F R2 F D' R2 U' R' B' U' R2 F' D U2 
4. 9.426 B U2 L2 U L' F2 R' D2 L' U R2 B U2 F' B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 
5. 7.879 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 R B' L D B' F' R' U' R F2 U' 
6. 7.742 R D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 L F' L2 B L F L2 U2 R D' R2 
7. 8.834 F R2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 F' L2 B U F' R2 B' U' L' D2 L2 R' F 
8. 7.602 L2 U' F U D' B L F U' F D2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F' 
9. 7.627 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' R U2 L D B2 L' B' F U2 
10. 7.623 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D U B2 U R2 U' F' R' B2 U2 R2 D' B' L' B2 F' 
11. 9.384 R2 B U2 B U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L' D B' R B D F' L F2 U 
12. 9.777 D' R2 B' R2 D' R' F' U L' F2 D B2 U D L2 D R2 L2 U' 
13. 9.903 U' R' F R2 D2 F' D B2 L B U F2 B2 U F2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 
14. 6.833 U B2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L B R2 D' B' F L B' R F2 
15. 7.778 R F' R D' B R' U B2 L D2 B L2 F U2 D2 R2 B D2 B' D2 
16. (10.018) U' F R' U F2 B' L' U B U2 F2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 U L2 
17. (6.292) B D2 F2 R L2 B2 U' F L' B' U R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 
18. 7.125 U R2 D U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R B' R2 B' F2 D' B F D F 
19. 6.914 U' R2 L F U B' L' F2 R B R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 
20. (11.144) B' R2 D2 B R2 U2 B D2 R2 B R2 D' R B L U2 B U2 F' D' 
21. 9.060 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B' R' F' L' F L' D2 B R2 B 
22. 8.520 R2 B R' B U' R L' D F' L' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 B L2 B R2 B2 
23. 8.050 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L F2 R' U L D' R B' D' L' 
24. 7.551 U2 R2 B2 R F2 R B2 L B2 F2 L2 D B U' L' R2 D2 U L2 B' 
25. 8.776 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U' F R' U' L' R U2 R' B' D' F 
26. 8.231 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 L2 D2 L' F' D2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' D' B 
27. 7.623 L2 B U' B D F' U B U' D2 R U2 F2 B2 R' D2 R L2 D2 B2 
28. 8.985 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L' F' U2 B D' R' D' R U' B' 
29. 7.762 L2 U B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' R' D B R' F U B2 L' F U 
30. 8.923 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F U2 B' D' U B' D L' B2 R2 
31. 8.526 F D2 L2 F' U2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' F U' B' U2 
32. 7.747 L2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B R F' D R2 D' L' U2 F2 R 
33. 7.252 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 B D B2 R D2 L2 B F2 D2 R' 
34. 7.994 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F' R D B' F2 U2 R' D2 B' R2 
35. 8.622 U2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U R' D L U' R2 F R' F2 U F2 
36. 7.966 D R' U L2 U F' L U' D' F L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 
37. 7.444 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 B L' D2 R U L B L' B2 R' B2 
38. 7.562 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 B' L' F L' D' B' L' 
39. (6.816) F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L B2 R D F 
40. 8.272 R2 D U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U R2 U' L' B R' D R' F' R B' R2 U' 
41. 8.357 F2 R F2 L U2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 L' F' D L F L U' L B' L2 R 
42. 7.327 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U L' B' R U2 L2 U B2 F2 D B 
43. 7.412 D2 L' U2 F R' D B2 R' F B2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 
44. 8.135 U L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 U2 F D B2 U' B F 
45. 8.607 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U R' U2 B L' B2 D2 B2 L2 
46. 7.575 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 L F2 D' L2 B R2 U' R' U' L' D' U' 
47. 7.848 R B2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 D' L' R' F' D' R U R F' 
48. (10.229) D2 L2 R F2 R F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 U' B F2 R2 U R D' R D 
49. 7.004 U F R U2 B R2 U2 L B R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 D R2 
50. (6.829) D L' D B' L2 F' D L' B L D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 L D2 L


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 11, 2015)

1:56.94 megaminx ao5


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 11, 2015)

11.525, 14.516, 13.952, 11.492, 13.688, 11.716, 14.904, 12.583, 14.469, 10.892, 11.086, 13.930, 10.939, 10.703, 12.854, 17.693, 14.816, 12.640, 12.020, 13.604, 18.038, 12.267, 14.876, 12.833, 14.056, 16.154, 11.484, 10.089, 14.554, 16.302, 9.955, 13.264, 13.036, 14.645, 12.475, 16.114, 18.202, 15.901+, 15.077, 15.979, 12.530, 12.116, 14.988, 10.856, 10.274, 13.215, 12.928, 15.089, 14.880, 18.643, 10.948, 13.100, 12.985, 10.150, 10.458, 11.337, 14.396, 12.662, 13.650, 14.050, 9.899, 12.398, 17.132, 13.501, 12.524, 11.051, 11.349, 12.047, 12.379, 13.497, 14.299, 15.198, 13.485, 13.614, 11.622, 15.843, 11.882, 11.606, 13.086, 12.807, 10.518, 13.301, 12.276, 11.251, 12.779, 12.498, 12.362, 11.082, 9.482, 9.881, 14.182, 12.298, 10.421, 11.040, 13.584, 9.807, 14.122, 11.313, 13.513, 15.793


Smashed every PB except single and avg of 5.

First ever sub 12 avg of 12!
Sub 13 avg of 100!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.482
worst time: 18.643

current avg5: 12.983 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 10.867 (σ = 1.27)

current avg12: 12.016 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 11.575 (σ = 1.31)

current avg100: 12.962 (σ = 1.61)
best avg100: 12.962 (σ = 1.61)
Sub NR single and Avg I believe

Going to first ever competition in 3 weeks. Auzzie nationals. Would be nice to break NZ NR single (9.57) but would have to be pretty lucky. 
After this competition I will stop OLL/PLL and force a ZBLL every time!
It would be cool to be the fastest cuber in NZ and a ZB user at that!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Sep 11, 2015)

6.28 3x3 PB single, and 9.58 PB average of 5, going for a sub 10 average of 12, but school is really taking over.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 11, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Average of 50: 8.092
> 
> 
> Spoiler: times
> ...



WHAT!? Nice!!! rollrollroll



Xtremecubing said:


> 6.28 3x3 PB single, and 9.58 PB average of 5, going for a sub 10 average of 12, but school is really taking over.



nice!

yeah, I feel you...I havent done a solve in a week...


----------



## Username (Sep 11, 2015)

avg of 12: 14.26

Time List:
1. 14.07 U L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R D' B R' U2 L2 U' L2 U B' 
2. 15.25 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 R' F' U R B U2 R' B F2 U' 
3. 13.76 F2 U D' R' L' D B L F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L' 
4. (10.43) D' L' D B2 D2 B D' R' D L' B2 R' F2 L U2 R B2 R F2 
5. (21.35) U R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F U' L2 F' U R D L' B F2 
6. 13.64 D L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D R2 U R2 L' D' L F' R2 D R2 B' R F2 
7. 13.64 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' B' U L R F' L' D F' U' B' 
8. 15.93 U' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B U2 L F' R2 F2 D' L2 F R' 
9. 12.07 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D U L2 R' F2 L' U B L B2 L' F' R2 
10. 14.84 B2 L2 D' L' F2 R' L2 F' L' U2 R U2 F2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R U' 
11. 15.85 R2 U2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 D L' B F' L2 R F' D2 L2 B 
12. 13.53 D2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 D2 U2 L2 B' L' R F R D' U L2 U


OH PB ao12


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah, I feel you...I havent done a solve in a week...



Is your reign of terror over until next summer? I can't practice as much as I did before, but 100 solves a day is pretty easy. Perhaps I'll somehow catch up to you.


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah, I feel you...I havent done a solve in a week...



i still have two weeks before things get busy. see what damage i can do.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 11, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Based on the way he phrased it, it obviously wasn't a normal solve.



I _scrambled_ it in 4.75. My PB single is 12.82.  I'm not that good... I'm not good at all 
Also, 21.21 SQ1 PB single. My 2nd longest standing PB single!


----------



## Torch (Sep 11, 2015)

OH PB
15.42 F2 R2 B' U' L F L' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 L'

z R U' R' U2 F D2
y U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U R'
U L U L'
U' M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F'

38/15.42=2.46 TPS


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 11, 2015)

11.75 3x3 ao100
1:57.42 megaminx ao12

I think I'm nearly sub-12 on 3x3 and sub-2 on megaminx


----------



## Username (Sep 11, 2015)

Torch said:


> OH PB
> 15.42 F2 R2 B' U' L F L' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 L'
> 
> z R U' R' U2 F D2
> ...



Fixed
gj


----------



## Torch (Sep 11, 2015)

Username said:


> Fixed
> gj



I'm an idiot.

Thank you ,though!


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 11, 2015)

New 5x5 PB: 3:23.77. Old was 4:17. 54 second drop.


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Sep 11, 2015)

3x3 sup 18
Average of 5: 17.912
1. 17.408 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B' U L' F' U2 R F U2 L' R' 
2. (21.640) D2 B2 F D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 L2 F' U B' F2 R U2 B' R F2 L R' 
3. 19.520 L2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' B2 L D' B R' B D R2 
4. (16.696) R L2 B' L' F B' L2 F D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U D2 R2 F2 
5. 16.808 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L D' L2 D2 B' U2 F R2 U


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 11, 2015)

3rd best 3x3 solve  17.06. First sub-17.5 that wasn't a PB.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 11, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Is your reign of terror over until next summer? I can't practice as much as I did before, but 100 solves a day is pretty easy. Perhaps I'll somehow catch up to you.



yeah, im pretty much on 0 solves a day, unless I have a little time on weekends. even then, any practise wont even get me warmed up. 

go for it!



GuRoux said:


> i still have two weeks before things get busy. see what damage i can do.



lucky.... sub 8.5 gogo


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 11, 2015)

(25.92) Fw2 D' B' L' Uw R2 Fw D U' Fw R Rw B Fw D Fw2 B F' D2 Rw F B' D Rw2 Fw' B' F' Rw' R2 F' U' B2 U2 D B F' D F2 U Fw


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah, im pretty much on 0 solves a day, unless I have a little time on weekends. even then, any practise wont even get me warmed up.
> 
> go for it!
> 
> ...



Sub 8*


----------



## nalralz (Sep 11, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> (25.92) Fw2 D' B' L' Uw R2 Fw D U' Fw R Rw B Fw D Fw2 B F' D2 Rw F B' D Rw2 Fw' B' F' Rw' R2 F' U' B2 U2 D B F' D F2 U Fw


Where did that come from? I didn't know you were that good at 4x4!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 11, 2015)

1. 9.65 (-1, 0) / (-3, 2) / (5, 4) / (3, 0) / (-2) / (0) / (5) / (5) / (-2) / (0) / UUUd

edit: 1. 9.66 (0, 2) / (6, 5) / (0, 0) / (1, 6) / (4) / (-1) / (-5) / (0) / (5) / (-2) / dUUd 

on cam


----------



## NeilH (Sep 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah, im pretty much on 0 solves a day, unless I have a little time on weekends. even then, any practise wont even get me warmed up.
> 
> go for it!
> 
> ...



m8 is school keeping you that busy? i come home at 6:30 and get about 4 hours of work (teachers give 1/2-1 hour of work per subject) and still do like 50 solves


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 11, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Where did that come from? I didn't know you were that good at 4x4!



I'm super inconsistent, somewhere near 35 globally. I've had loads of sub 30 fails in comp though, including a 29 +2.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 11, 2015)

NeilH said:


> m8 is school keeping you that busy? i come home at 6:30 and get about 4 hours of work (teachers give 1/2-1 hour of work per subject) and still do like 50 solves



or maybe I just dont stay up all night...


----------



## NeilH (Sep 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> or maybe I just dont stay up all night...



yea i cube for about 25-30 minutes a day and work for most of the rest of the time


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 12, 2015)

First LL skip with this scramble: R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U' F' U' L' B2 R2 B R' D' B2 U2

(wasted on me, though. 23.4 seconds)


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 11.75 3x3 ao100
> 1:57.42 megaminx ao12
> 
> I think I'm nearly sub-12 on 3x3 and sub-2 on megaminx



Nice! You're improving really fast at 3x3 wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 12, 2015)

21.61 ao25. Sub 22 isn't too common for me, so I'm happy. I was getting pretty nervous toward the end, because yesterday I messed up sub 22 ao25 in the last few solves. Helping me deal with nerves for SnS.



Spoiler



Square-1
Sep 11, 2015 9:01:05 PM - 9:24:09 PM

Mean: 21.63
Average: 21.61
Best time: 14.90
Median: 21.64
Worst time: 28.95
Standard deviation: 3.42

Best average of 5: 19.96
9-13 - (14.90) (28.95) 22.68 21.05 16.15

Best average of 12: 20.74
12-23 - 21.05 16.15 25.26 23.69 20.83 19.55 (16.12) 21.36 (26.31) 22.14 20.40 17.01

1. 18.73 (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (4,0)
2. 24.42 (-2,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (6,4)
3. 23.47 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2) /
4. 18.07 (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (1,0) /
5. 25.38 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-2,0) /
6. 24.13 (-3,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (0,5)
7. 21.18 (6,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-5,4) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,4) / (-3,0) /
8. 24.78 (1,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,2) / (-3,4) /
9. 14.90 (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (3,0)
10. 28.95 (1,3) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-2,0)
11. 22.68 (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (0,-4)
12. 21.05 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (3,3) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) /
13. 16.15 (0,-1) / (3,3) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-2,4) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (2,-3) / (-3,-2)
14. 25.26 (1,3) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (0,2) / (0,4)
15. 23.69 (1,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-3,-3) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-1,-2) / (0,6)
16. 20.83 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (3,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (2,0) / (0,-4)
17. 19.55 (1,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,3) /
18. 16.12 (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (6,3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-4) / (4,0)
19. 21.36 (-3,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0)
20. 26.31 (1,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (6,0)
21. 22.14 (0,-1) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,1) / (-4,3)
22. 20.40 (1,-3) / (5,-1) / (4,4) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,2) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0)
23. 17.01 (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (-4,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,-3)
24. 22.64 (0,2) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (6,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,-3) /
25. 21.64 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,6) / (-4,0)


----------



## qaz (Sep 12, 2015)

lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-11
avg of 5: 4.28

Time List:
1. (7.66) R U' B R' L' U L' R' 
2. (3.53) R' U R' L' U L' R B U' 
3. 4.74 U' R B U' L' U' L R' B' 
4. 3.68 R' L B' U L R' U R' B' 
5. 4.42 L' B R L R B' U' B'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2015)

Square-1

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-12
solves/total: 100/101

single
best: 10.08
worst: 1:09.29

mean of 3
current: 22.63 (σ = 8.68)
best: 15.09 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 5
current: 19.17 (σ = 0.48)
best: 15.99 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 12
current: 20.05 (σ = 3.74)
best: 16.95 (σ = 3.14)

avg of 50
current: 19.94 (σ = 5.01)
best: 18.81 (σ = 3.25)

avg of 100
current: 19.51 (σ = 4.62)
best: 19.37 (σ = 4.41)

Average: 19.38 (σ = 4.21)
Mean: 20.35

Not bad, but there were so many counting sup 30s due to pops


----------



## ottozing (Sep 12, 2015)

8.309 avg100 yay


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 12, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 8.309 avg100 yay



damn great job jay... that's really good


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-12
avg of 5: 14.69

Time List:
1. 14.36 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0) 
2. (20.83) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0) 
3. (13.29) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
4. 13.30 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
5. 16.42 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)

PB


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 12, 2015)

Square-1 PB single and average

Average: 16.31
Best: 12.60
Worst: 20.13
Mean: 16.33
Standard Deviation: 3.12

1: 14.23	(0,5) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-3) / 
2: 14.72	(0,-1) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,0) / (4,-3) / (-2,0)
3: (12.60)	(0,-1) / (6,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,-4)
4: (20.13)	(0,5) / (4,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (1,0)
5: 19.99	(0,2) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-3)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 12, 2015)

15.90 3x3 PB single! Fw R U R' U' Fw OLL and Aa perm! PB by 0.08 seconds!


----------



## imvelox (Sep 12, 2015)

5.91
L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 U R F R' F R' B D L' R' B' U' 

z2 y Uw' L2 F' R' F
U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 y R U R'
L' U L L U L' 
y' U R U' R'
Rw' U' R U' R' U2 Rw
pll skip


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 12, 2015)

1:48.42 megaminx ao12. Only practised megaminx today. It's fun


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2015)

9.60 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)

3rd sub 10 I think, EO skip


----------



## ottozing (Sep 12, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 5.91
> L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 U R F R' F R' B D L' R' B' U'
> 
> z2 y Uw' L2 F' R' F
> ...



I wonder where I've seen that time and LL case before


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 12, 2015)

ottozing said:


> I wonder where I've seen that time and LL case before


Mmm, same I can't quite remember where though...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 12, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1:48.42 megaminx ao12. Only practised megaminx today. It's fun



Ok wtf now a corner stalk has broken off. No more megaminx practice


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-12
avg of 5: 14.82

Time List:
1. 13.66 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
2. 12.94 (1, 3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
3. (11.61) (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
4. (19.82) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -5) 
5. 17.86 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/

Counting 12.94 wat. The 11.61 had an EP skip

Also somehow got a 9.26 with an EP skip before this avg5 wat



Isaac Lai said:


> Ok wtf now a corner stalk has broken off. No more megaminx practice



Wow :/ what megaminx do you use?


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 12, 2015)

spent an hour reviewing 12 ZBLLs I learnt badly. We will fix the U set people!


----------



## Phinagin (Sep 12, 2015)

2:33.78 5x5 single L2 U' R F' R Bw' Lw2 F2 R' Bw2 Dw' L2 Bw F2 Rw2 Uw F2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 L' R Dw' B2 Lw Uw2 U B' Lw L Rw2 Dw U2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 F' L' B Rw F' Fw' L Lw F2 Lw2 F U Fw Bw Lw2 Fw Dw' U' Bw' F Dw' Rw U


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 12, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> spent an hour reviewing 12 ZBLLs I learnt badly. We will fix the U set people!



GJ! How many ZBLL's do you know by now?


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 12, 2015)

8.45 (0, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (6) / (6) / (-3) / (2) / (2) / (-1) / dUUd


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 12, 2015)

PB avg of 12: 8.241

Time List:
1. 7.748 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' R' B' U' F L' F2 L' B L U' 
2. 7.422 R' L2 U R2 U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F' R2 D L' B' L2 R B' U' 
3. 7.898 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D U F' L2 U R2 F' D F2 U R' U2 
4. 9.554 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' F U' B2 R2 D' L2 
5. 7.840 B2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L U F' D U B' L F2 U' R 
6. 7.736 U R2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' U R' D' F R' B' L2 U2 R' 
7. (6.557) R' F2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 U R2 U L2 F D' F2 U 
8. 9.687 D2 R' U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 R U B' U' B F2 U F' D R' 
9. 8.644 U F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 U B2 D R' D' B L2 D2 U2 B F2 D F2 
10. 7.380 R2 F R2 B D2 U2 B' L2 D' L2 R' F' U' R' F' L2 U 
11. (9.727) F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B L' U2 B D B F2 U F' D 
12. 8.500 U2 F L2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 F L D' U' B D2 F2 U L' F'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 12, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wow :/ what megaminx do you use?


Dayan with ridges. I'll try superglue tomorrow.


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2015)

15 puzzle PB single.

*2.524*, *36 moves*, *14.263 TPS*
0 9 5 15/10 3 4 1/8 2 6 7/13 14 12 11
L2ULDRURDLURURD2LULUR2DL2ULDRULURDLU


----------



## mafergut (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow! New 3x3 OH PB single. It's terribly slow but, still I beat my previous PB by almost 8 seconds! Insane!!!!
Okay, it's an OLL skip and my previous one was full step but anyway...
I want to get sub-30 in a year 

2. 34.01 L R2 B2 U L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B' D R F2 U L2 B2 U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 12, 2015)

ottozing said:


> I wonder where I've seen that time and LL case before



Probably Bennet's 6.52 )


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2015)

12.99 Ao250.


----------



## nalralz (Sep 12, 2015)

Best average on camera!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-12
avg of 5: 13.11

Time List:
1. (15.66) U2 L2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' B L2 R D' R2 U' R' F' 
2. 13.50 F' D2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R' U F' R2 U' F U' F2 L R 
3. 12.87 R2 D R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U R' D2 U L' B D' F' U' L D 
4. 12.96 B' L' F' R2 D F2 D2 L' F2 D R2 F2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R2 L' 
5. (12.73) F' U R2 D U B2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 F U L R B2 U' L2 D


----------



## Torch (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucas just got 2x2 average WR, 1.51 or 1.52, not sure which.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 12, 2015)

It was 1.51


----------



## rybaby (Sep 12, 2015)

3BLD single PB out of nowhere 

39.41 R2 F U2 F D2 B R2 B' D2 F R2 D' F L' B2 F' U2 B2 D' B U2 
Freestyle/OP corners, M2 edges


Spoiler



M U2 M U2
[x' U' R' U: M2]
[U R' U': M2]
[x' L' U L U': M2]
[x' U L2 U', M2]
[L U' L' U: M2]
[x' U L U': M2]
U2 M' U2 M' U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U

[R', U' L' U]
[D2 R: L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2]
[D: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[F' R': R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 13, 2015)

rybaby said:


> 3BLD single PB out of nowhere
> 
> 39.41 R2 F U2 F D2 B R2 B' D2 F R2 D' F L' B2 F' U2 B2 D' B U2
> Freestyle/OP corners, M2 edges
> ...




Outta nowhere! Watch out! Watch out! Watch out!


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2015)

um ok
38.11 feet single


Spoiler: reconstruction



U' B' R' U R F' L' U2 B U2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 L' 

y x' 
U' F2 // cross
U' R' U R // first pair
y' R' U2 R2 U R' // second pair, kind of messed this up
R' U R y' U R U R' // third pair
y2 R U' R' U R U R' // fourth pair
y2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' // LL


also 1:09.63 avg50 and 1:11.47 avg100


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 13, 2015)

2:51.96 official 7x7 single at Music City 2015, overall PB 0_o


----------



## Chree (Sep 13, 2015)

Got bored of practicing 6x6. Picked up some 5x5...

New PBs yesterday, 1/5: 1:24.94, 1:30.81

New PBs today, 1/5/12: 1:23.67, 1:29.49, 1:35.56

I love that feeling you get when you know you're going thru a speed boost. Gonna have to make time for another Ao100 soon. Last PB there was 1:40.xx... 4 months ago.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Sep 13, 2015)

4x4 single PB (yeah I know I'm terrible, I'm practicing though! And my Mini Aosu sucks)

(1.20.82) U L2 B' F2 U2 B Rw D' B F2 R B Fw' Uw2 Rw' F L2 R D L Uw R L F D R Fw Uw2 R B' Fw2 R' B2 U' F D Fw2 B Uw Fw


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2015)

One handed PB avg5/12/100

number of times: 149/150
best time: 9.926
worst time: 22.345

current avg5: 15.544 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 11.342 (σ = 1.22)

current avg12: 15.054 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 13.161 (σ = 1.88)

current avg50: 14.452 (σ = 1.35)
best avg50: 14.146 (σ = 1.32)

current avg100: 14.378 (σ = 1.51)
best avg100: 14.212 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 14.528 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 14.539


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2015)

ottozing said:


> One handed PB avg5/12/100
> 
> number of times: 149/150
> best time: 9.926
> ...



Based on your official averages I thought you were significantly faster than me, I guess you're just way better in comp.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Based on your official averages I thought you were significantly faster than me, I guess you're just way better in comp.



Both of my mid 13 official averages had super nice scrambles. I'm not that good in comp though, my 13.57 avg should've been like 13.2x


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 13, 2015)

David Ludwig 5.96 at Music City 2015 :O


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 13, 2015)

Learnt 7 OLLs today


----------



## Username (Sep 13, 2015)

5.97 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' D F2 L' U L2 B' L U'

y'
U r U' r' y' D R L' U L D2
R' U R U2 R' U R
y U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
y' R U R'
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'

49 moves/5.97 = 8.20 TPS


E: 20 or so solves later:

5.86 U2 B R' U' R' D F R F2 B2 D F2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F'

y2
F' R' F' L D U2 R' D2
y' R U R' y' U R' U' R
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2


----------



## mafergut (Sep 13, 2015)

Slowly getting some dexterity in my left hand but still far, far away from even remotely decent times. Anyway, improvement!

3x3 OH Sub-50 Ao12 and low 53 Ao50

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-13
avg of 12: 49.43

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 47.70 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' L' B2 F2 L' D' R2 F' R' 
2. 51.59 U F U' R' L F2 B' L2 U L R2 B U2 B' R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 
3. 40.15 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 F' R B2 D B' L' D R D' R 
4. 58.73 D' U B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R' F D' L R F2 D' F R2 B 
5. 52.23 B' U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 F' U' L F2 R2 B2 L' B2 F' 
6. 47.02 F D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 R' B2 R U' F' L B' L D2 U2 
7. 49.28 F' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L U2 F L2 F2 D' U L F R D 
8. 47.63 R' U L2 R2 B2 D U F2 D' B2 L2 F' D2 F2 L U2 B' D R F' D' 
9. 55.94 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 R U2 F2 R B' D R D2 R2 F U L R D 
10. (59.05) B' R' U' L F' L2 D' F2 D2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 
11. 44.04 B' U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 L D2 L' D2 R D' B2 R2 B L F2 L2 R' 
12. (37.77) D2 B2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 F' U2 L' D' L U' L2 F U' L D2 R U'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 13, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Slowly getting some dexterity in my left hand but still far, far away from even remotely decent times. Anyway, improvement!
> 
> 3x3 OH Sub-50 Ao12 and low 53 Ao50
> 
> ...



GJ! Check out Phil Yu's video on increasing OH tps.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2015)

Square-1

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-13
solves/total: 239/240

single
best: 9.78
worst: 51.95

mean of 3
current: 21.81 (σ = 1.53)
best: 14.00 (σ = 3.70)

avg of 5
current: 20.38 (σ = 1.24)
best: 15.63 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 12
current: 20.10 (σ = 1.97)
best: 17.13 (σ = 2.02)

avg of 50
current: 19.64 (σ = 2.73)
best: 18.45 (σ = 3.62)

avg of 100
current: 19.64 (σ = 3.18)
best: 19.00 (σ = 3.56)

Average: 19.57 (σ = 3.24)
Mean: 20.01

The 9.78 had an EP skip lol


----------



## imvelox (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## United Thought (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes! 3rd sub-10!

314. 9.40 R2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B L U R B D' R2 B R D F'

PLL skip like my 8.99 but who cares.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 13, 2015)

yay 12.44 official with roux :3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AySsd7MUmFc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 13, 2015)

3x3 pb - 15.58 ao100


----------



## hellgate250 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Aryan kejriwal, sam myung, brandon lin, ricardo lutchman 1:31.xx mini guildford UWR*

New UWR-we'll probably beat it sometime


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 13, 2015)

wut

I didn't know about this at all wut


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 13, 2015)

I did this with Sammy Tawakkol, Lucas Etter, and Kevin Gerhardt (?) and we got like 1:17ish. 

4 man mini is stupid.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2015)

This is worse than the 3 man mini guildford challenge UWR >_>


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 13, 2015)

Somebody on youtube just commented that one of my videos is obviously sped up. 

I'm flattered, I guess. Must mean I'm turning fast. Or maybe that my channel is becoming popular enough to attract non-cubers...

Edit: I think this is the first time anyone has called fake on one of my videos.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 13, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> GJ! Check out Phil Yu's video on increasing OH tps.



Thanks! I checked the video and will definitely try it out


----------



## KevinG (Sep 13, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> I did this with Sammy Tawakkol, Lucas Etter, and Kevin Gerhardt (?) and we got like 1:17ish.
> 
> 4 man mini is stupid.


We did? XD


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 13, 2015)

15.261 3x3 Ao50 (PB by 0.204)

E: Rolled it into a 15.849 Ao100 (PB by ≈0.8xy seconds) New PB Ao50 is 16.252


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2015)

5x5 pb's
1:37.18, 1:38.81, 1:43.75, 1:33.94, 1:46.01, 1:34.72, 1:45.84, 1:54.87, 1:34.30, 1:50.05, 1:42.17, 1:44.64, 1:39.49, 1:43.74, 1:58.57, 1:32.21, 1:48.44, 1:42.57, 1:46.17, 1:44.96, 1:25.84, 1:41.06, 1:43.77, 1:32.90, 1:34.30

1:36.09 avg5
1:41.01 avg12
1:41.37 avg25


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 14, 2015)

Getting used to Yau.
avg of 12: 54.29



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 48.76 R2 Uw U' Fw F Uw Rw2 F D Rw' Fw Uw F Fw2 U' Fw R B Rw U2 R2 D R2 D' F' Fw' R' Rw2 Fw2 R L2 F' B D' B R2 U' F Fw' R' 
2. 56.20 Uw' L2 Uw Fw' U2 D2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' D Fw R B R' Uw2 D' U Rw' F U2 Fw B' R2 B' D Rw2 B2 Fw' L Fw U Fw L' U' Uw R' Rw2 F2 D' 
3. (1:03.61+) Fw' B D2 L' D' F2 Rw Fw R' L B' Fw D' L' Fw F' B2 U2 R' Fw' D B2 U D' Rw' Uw2 D' L F R' Uw Fw' Rw' F' U2 Rw' F' U' Uw2 B 
4. 49.92 Uw Rw Fw2 B2 L D' L' R2 Fw2 B2 U' F D2 L F2 U2 Rw2 U2 B' Uw F2 Fw' R Rw F U' L F' L' Uw' U2 R2 L2 F D U F' L Rw Fw 
5. 51.20 Rw U' R' F2 B U L2 Fw R2 L2 Fw D2 L' Fw' R' Rw F B Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw L' Uw2 R U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw B' Uw2 L' B2 Fw F' U2 B' 
6. 57.98 D2 Fw2 R' Fw D2 L B' R U Fw2 B2 R2 Fw' Rw L2 U Rw2 B D2 R' Rw' Fw L' F' Rw D2 L2 R' Fw L' Rw2 B' Rw B Uw U' D' Rw Fw2 L' 
7. 55.21 Uw2 Fw' L Uw' B2 Uw2 D' L R U R' Uw' U' R' L2 Rw' F' Fw2 U' Rw' D' Rw Uw F B' Uw2 F' B2 R Fw' R' Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw F2 U F2 U2 Uw' 
8. 59.91 Uw2 R' F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw R2 D Uw2 B2 Rw Uw2 F2 R' U L' B' Fw D' Rw Uw' U2 L Uw2 B2 F Rw2 R' D Uw U' Rw2 B Fw F2 U 
9. 54.17 R F2 U2 R Fw2 B' Uw F' Rw' D2 F D' Uw2 B' R' F2 Rw' L2 Fw2 U Fw D' U' F' Rw2 Uw2 D2 F2 Fw' U' D' F Rw2 R' Uw L Rw' F' Uw' R 
10. 57.39 F' L' B2 Rw D2 R' Rw B' U' F' U R U' R2 U' Rw2 Uw F' Rw F' R Fw2 F L' D' F' U B' D L' B2 Fw Rw2 L2 Fw' F' Uw' D2 U' R' 
11. 52.18 Rw' B Uw2 Fw' U' L2 Uw2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L' R' Uw2 B' D2 Uw U' F' D2 B Uw' D U' B' D R2 Rw' U' Rw2 U2 D' Rw2 L2 Uw' D B Uw' B' 
12. (47.89) U2 F' U Rw Uw' L' F' L2 Uw L2 Uw Rw2 F2 B D' F2 U' R2 Fw U2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D' Uw2 F Fw Rw' D Uw2 U' Fw2 R B2 D B D Rw Fw'


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 14, 2015)

KevinG said:


> We did? XD


Yeah I forgot the last person. But yeah, us 3 + someone else beat it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

3x3 PB single (reconstruction): 7.65
3x3 PB mean of 3: 9.72


Spoiler: Times



1. 10.04 L' U' B L B2 R' D2 B D' F U' F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 
2. 11.48 B' F' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U L2 D' F R2 U2 R U L' U2 
3. 7.65 F' U' F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U F2 U' L' B2 L' F L2 U2 F L


3x3 PB average of 5: 10.91


Spoiler: Times



1. 10.04 L' U' B L B2 R' D2 B D' F U' F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 
2. 11.48 B' F' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U L2 D' F R2 U2 R U L' U2 
3. (7.65) F' U' F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U F2 U' L' B2 L' F L2 U2 F L 
4. (11.91) L' F' U' R2 U F' R' B2 R' D' R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 
5. 11.21 U L2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' B L R2 F2 R U' L2


3x3 PB average of 12: 11.65


Spoiler: Times



1. 10.04 L' U' B L B2 R' D2 B D' F U' F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 
2. 11.48 B' F' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U L2 D' F R2 U2 R U L' U2 
3. (7.65) F' U' F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U F2 U' L' B2 L' F L2 U2 F L 
4. 11.91 L' F' U' R2 U F' R' B2 R' D' R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 
5. 11.21 U L2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' B L R2 F2 R U' L2 
6. 13.19 D R D2 R2 D' F U R' F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 D F2 L2 B 
7. 11.86 F2 U F' R2 L F' L2 U B R D2 R F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 D2 
8. 12.50+ L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R B U' B R F 
9. (14.43) B2 U2 F U2 B U2 B' L2 D2 U2 L' U2 F' U L2 R' U2 F D' B 
10. 12.83 U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 L' U L' U F' R2 B L' 
11. 9.72 U D2 R' F D' L F L U L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 
12. 11.77 B R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B F2 R U L2 F' L' B F' L' D' F'


All of these were in a near-PB 12.79 ao50 and they all also contained the single as their best time (the 7.65)
Seriously look at reconstruction and if you are fast at CFOP try to sub 5 it 
Need to update my sig


----------



## qaz (Sep 14, 2015)

OH, first sub-20! all fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-13
avg of 5: 19.63

Time List:
1. (22.52) F L B R2 B R B' L D R2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F 
2. (17.66) B U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F D L D2 U' L R' F' D' L B 
3. 19.09 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D F' L' R2 B' U' R F U2 
4. 19.49 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F D U2 F2 L U R' U L2 
5. 20.29 F L' F B D' B' U D2 B2 R L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 14, 2015)

6.468 Rw U only solving single. LL skip.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 14, 2015)

wtf

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-14
avg of 5: 8.44

Time List:
1. (6.86) B U2 R F R2 F2 R U2 R D2 R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 
2. (11.31) U' B2 L' F' U' D2 R2 U F' R F2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 U' 
3. 7.18 U2 F2 L' D2 B' U R' F' D L' F2 L2 B2 U' D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 
4. 8.71 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D L B' L U L' R2 D' L U' B 
5. 9.44 B2 D' F L' F2 B R B2 L' D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 L2

PB avg5. The 6.86, 7.18 and 8.71 had PLL skips


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 14, 2015)

Fixed another 12 ZBLLs.
Gah my whole body hurts now


----------



## Iggy (Sep 14, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-14
avg of 12: 15.99

Time List:
1. 14.81 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4) 
2. 15.14 (0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3) 
3. 18.05 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
4. 17.33 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0) 
5. 13.49 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4) 
6. 17.97 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
7. 16.18 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4) 
8. 16.62 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
9. 14.06 (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4) 
10. 16.23 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2) 
11. (13.16) (4, 3)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
12. (20.23) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/

First sub 16

Edit: 18.03 PB avg100 yay

Also got this:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-14
avg of 12: 15.93

Time List:
1. (24.43) (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(5, 0) 
2. 16.98 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0) 
3. 12.63 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2) 
4. 16.78 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-2, -3) 
5. (12.49) (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
6. 18.77 (-3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0) 
7. 15.73 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0) 
8. 14.66 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -1)/(5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0) 
9. 18.26 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
10. 14.67 (-5, 6)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0) 
11. 15.09 (3, -1)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
12. 15.77 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 14, 2015)

Overall 4x4 PB single and ao5 at Music City Speedsolving 2015! 
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1135&cat=3&rnd=1
I was 16th tho xD


----------



## mafergut (Sep 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Overall 4x4 PB single and ao5 at Music City Speedsolving 2015!
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1135&cat=3&rnd=1
> I was 16th tho xD



You're improving fast! GJ!
Looking at your unofficial PB spreadsheet now I only beat you at 3x3 (marginally) and OH. And I'm afraid not for long


----------



## imvelox (Sep 14, 2015)

2:29.65 7x7 single

E:

Mean of 3: 2:33.77
2:40.80
2:29.65
2:30.86

What the heck


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 14, 2015)

I got an avatar  Drew it myself (_subtle brag_)


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Drew it myself (_subtle brag_)



Oh yeah? Well, I can solve a Rubik's cube like really really fast.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I can solve a Rubik's cube like really really fast.



Well... I can... erm... I have a friend who can do it in like 3 seconds.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 14, 2015)

(51.05) 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 

pb ao100 coming soon, having a 1:00.62 ao50 and 1:00.60 mo78


----------



## Chree (Sep 14, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:29.65 7x7 single
> 
> E:
> 
> ...



Duuuuuude. vgj


----------



## mafergut (Sep 14, 2015)

Another practice day and a bit more improvement at OH.

PB Single, improved by 1 second and full step this time (easy LL with T OLL case and A-perm):

61. 33.04 R U' F2 D F2 R B U B' F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 

PB Ao12 = 48.49 [ 42.57, 55.35, 44.41, 49.01, 52.55, 41.73, (1:03.74), 52.23, 51.32, 47.62, (41.73), 48.12 ]
PB Ao50 = 51.48

Aiming for globally sub-50 soon. Still have to learn some PLLs for OH, though. Still don't know the R-perms, V-perm, E-perm and my 2H N-perms are horrible for OH. And still missing a lot of OLLs that I have to do 2-look, which spoils many, many solves that would be 3-4 seconds faster otherwise.

And I'm starting to like the Hualong for OH a lot.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> (51.05)
> R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
> R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
> R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
> ...



sub 1 gogogogo


15.98 ao25
16.43 ao50

both are pb's, if i finish full pll and get good ones for my bad algs then i will be sub 17 maybe even sub 16


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 14, 2015)

Megaminx 
46.62 avg50, had a 17 solve sub-50 streak
70-80% of my solves are sub-50 instead of 60%


Spoiler



Session average: 46.62
1. 46.36 
2. 50.39 
3. 43.33 
4. 47.26 
5. 44.54 
6. (53.64) 
7. (51.99) 
8. 51.13 
9. 44.12 
10. 48.24 
11. 47.47 
12. 46.92 
13. 45.42 
14. 48.49 
15. 44.63 
16. 48.19 
17. 43.20 
18. 43.96 
19. 46.80 
20. (39.06) 
21. 45.39 
22. 47.17 
23. 42.77 
24. 48.42 
25. (41.41) 
26. 51.97 
27. 43.80 
28. 50.95 
29. 43.14 
30. (52.68) 
31. 45.92 
32. 48.23 
33. 44.87 
34. 49.42 
35. 46.27 
36. 47.28 
37. 51.76 
38. 43.74 
39. 42.58 
40. 46.86 
41. 47.35 
42. 46.24 
43. 48.68 
44. 41.84 
45. (39.19) 
46. 46.52 
47. 47.89 
48. 48.82 
49. 50.90 
50. 42.07


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 15, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 46.62 avg50, had a 17 solve sub-50 streak
> 70-80% of my solves are sub-50 instead of 60%
> 
> ...



And here I thought Yu-Dyan Hun was untouchable.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 15, 2015)

5 more ZBLLs fixed. Grinding along


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 15, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> 5 more ZBLLs fixed. Grinding along



You're learning it really quickly, how's recognition?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 15, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 46.62 avg50, had a 17 solve sub-50 streak
> 70-80% of my solves are sub-50 instead of 60%
> 
> ...



pls go to a comp, even when it's not in NYC! You'll break NAR


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 15, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> pls go to a comp, even when it's not in NYC! You'll break NAR



Or maybe even WR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 15, 2015)

as speaking of megaminx: ~47 without wrong cp, ep skip

(49.36) R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 15, 2015)

okay, finished my megaminx ao100, still not sub1

100/100 solved
49.36 single
55.12 mo3 (PB)
56.97 ao5
58.73 ao12
1:00.12 ao50 (PB)
1:00.52 ao100(PB)


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 15, 2015)

I lubed my liying and got a peebee

Average: 9.77
Best: 8.45
Worst: 12.90
Mean: 9.92
Standard Deviation: 1.23

1: 10.54	F2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D' L U B' L' F2 L2 D' U R2
2: 8.88	B2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U B' L2 U2 L' U2 L F' L D' U'
3: 8.65	F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 D L' B2 L' D U2 L' B R2 B2 L2
4: (12.90)	R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R D' L2 F R' U R2 F' L2 B2
5: 9.59	B' L U2 F' L' D F' B L D2 L2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U'
6: 8.90	D F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U L' F' L2
7: 10.94	L2 B' F' R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F R2 U L B D R D' F2 U' F R
8: 9.12	D F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 U' B2 F' L2 D2 L' U2 B' R
9: 10.62	U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 R D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U R F' D' L2 D2 B2 F R2
10: (8.45)	F B' L' F' R' L D2 B' L' U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 D'
11: 9.75	U' D2 L' B' U' R2 F2 L U F U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R F2 L2 U2
12: 10.70	U2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 L' F U2 L F' U' R D2 L D
Solves 2-6 make a 9.12 ao5, also pb


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 16, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You're learning it really quickly, how's recognition?


Trying to do 6 per day Everyday.
The Recog is usually pretty good. I need to work on recall. I can easily determine the edge cycle but remembering which alg to use takes the time. Some of the T set in particular is recalled really easily. After Auzzie nationals I can see that I need to switch fully from OLL/PLL to forcing a ZBLL I know every time until I know all of them. I guess I might be done by January-ish assuming I keep it up haha.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 16, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Trying to do 6 per day Everyday.
> The Recog is usually pretty good. I need to work on recall. I can easily determine the edge cycle but remembering which alg to use takes the time. Some of the T set in particular is recalled really easily. After Auzzie nationals I can see that I need to switch fully from OLL/PLL to forcing a ZBLL I know every time until I know all of them. I guess I might be done by January-ish assuming I keep it up haha.



I group recog and recall together, becasue the moment when you switch from recognizing a case and recalling is hard to pin down. Anyway, with these big sets recall is always an issue, but it will get better.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 16, 2015)

11.268 PLL Skip PB!!!!!

F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 L' B' R2 U L F R' U' R2 F (22f)


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 16, 2015)

Average of 5: 10.14
1. (12.15) (3, 6) / (-5, 1) / (-5, 2) / (-4, -3) / (3) / (6) / (5) / (-3) / (-2) / (-2) / UdUU
2. 10.53 (-4, 6) / (6, -5) / (-2, 3) / (-2, 3) / (-3) / (-3) / (5) / (2) / (-4) / (-5) / UUUU
3. 10.15 (6, 6) / (1, 4) / (2, 0) / (2, -2) / (0) / (6) / (2) / (-5) / (-3) / (5) / Uddd
4. 9.74 (6, 3) / (1, 3) / (6, -4) / (3, 3) / (5) / (-3) / (-1) / (-2) / (0) / (1) / ddUd
5. (9.50) (-3, -4) / (3, -4) / (3, -2) / (-2, 4) / (-5) / (3) / (0) / (-3) / (6) / (-1) / ddUd


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 16, 2015)

3x3 avg1000

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-16
solves/total: 1049/1050

single
best: 6.22
worst: 16.90

mean of 3
current: 9.80 (σ = 1.09)
best: 8.17 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 5
current: 10.19 (σ = 0.42)
best: 8.25 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 12
current: 10.45 (σ = 0.97)
best: 9.20 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 50
current: 10.57 (σ = 0.97)
best: 9.68 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 100
current: 10.67 (σ = 0.94)
best: 9.88 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 1000
current: 10.60 (σ = 0.98)
best: 10.60 (σ = 0.98)

Average: 10.62 (σ = 0.99)
Mean: 10.64

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 11.02 U' F2 L2 B' L2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 L U' L' B' R D2 L' R D 
2. 11.22 B2 L D2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F' L' F' L' U F' U2 F2 D F' 
3. 9.80 U2 B2 D2 L2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R' F L D2 B' D2 U' R' B' R2 D 
4. 10.55 B2 L2 F L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 U L U' F' R B U2 B R' F2 
5. 11.78 F' D2 F2 L B2 U2 L' F2 L U2 L2 R U L2 R' D' U F' R' D F2 
6. 10.94 L F U' L' F B' U' D' L' F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 
7. 11.25 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L' B' L2 F R' F L' D2 F R 
8. 10.72 L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' R U B F' U2 L U' R2 U R' 
9. 12.83 F' B D B L' U2 R' B2 R L2 B L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 B' 
10. 12.02 D2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 F2 D' U F' L' R' U' L D L' F2 
11. 10.40 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 R U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B L' B D R 
12. 8.77 U R2 F' D F L' B2 R2 D L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 
13. 12.34 F' U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' D F2 R' B' D2 L' R F' 
14. 10.05 U F R' L' F' B2 U L B L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 D2 R 
15. 9.55 D2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L' R F' U L F D L B' F D R' 
16. 9.65 R' U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U F2 R2 D L B U' F2 R F R U' B' 
17. 10.19 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 B L' F R U R' B' D2 U L' 
18. 13.43 F D L2 B D' R' U2 B2 L B2 R2 F B L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 
19. 11.91 U' B' U' R2 F' L' D B2 R' F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 
20. 9.46 U' F' B2 U2 F L' D R D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R 
21. 12.08 B' D' L' U' L' D2 F' L' B' R U2 L D2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 L 
22. 12.28 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 D' L D2 U2 L2 F' U B' R' U 
23. 9.72 F' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D R' F2 U R F' R U' L' D 
24. 10.60 U D' L D' R D2 B2 L D L2 U2 D2 F B2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F 
25. 12.00 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 R2 B D2 L' D L2 D2 L' U' L' B2 L B' 
26. 13.52 U' D' F' B' U' F' U' L' D B2 R F2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 R F2 L2 
27. 12.46 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F' D R' U R' B F2 D' U' 
28. 9.55 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F R2 U2 F' D' B2 F D' U2 B2 L2 R' F' L 
29. 11.02 D2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 L B' U B D B D2 L D F2 
30. 10.77 B2 U R2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F' L D B' F D' L' D' L R' 
31. 10.22 R F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 U L B F2 L D U R' D B2 
32. 12.53 R' U2 R' F L' D2 F' R D' B' F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L U2 R' 
33. 12.05 L2 U2 R2 D U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B L' R2 U' B' U L2 U2 B' 
34. 11.27 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 L2 B' U R' B2 R2 U' R D 
35. 9.91 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 D' B U L' F D' L B R 
36. 12.09 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F2 R2 L' B2 U R D2 L B' F D 
37. 12.81 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R D' U2 R F' D R2 B L D' 
38. 9.05 F' D' R2 U2 L F B U' L B2 L2 F L2 F L2 F2 B' U2 B' L 
39. 10.93 L U2 R B2 R D2 U2 L' R B' D' B' D B D' B F D' R' 
40. 12.40 L F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B U' L' D' F' R' B2 U F 
41. 10.34 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' B L' F' U' L U2 R' B F 
42. 10.33 F L2 B L2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F L' B F L' F' R2 U' B2 L 
43. 11.93 U L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B' L' D' U' R D2 L2 B U2 B 
44. 10.97 D R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B L2 U L2 B L2 R B' L R2 
45. 13.58 R2 B L' F B U' B2 L' F' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 
46. 9.86 B L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 R B2 D U B L B D2 L' 
47. 10.61 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 U B R2 U2 L' U R U2 R2 B 
48. 8.93 D2 R2 F2 U' R F' D F2 U2 L R2 F R2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' 
49. 9.09 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' F2 R' B' D U2 R' F2 L2 R B D' 
50. 10.65 R B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 R' U L2 B2 L' D U2 R' F' U' 
51. 9.19 R F L' U F2 L D2 F D L U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 
52. 11.77 F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D U2 R' U' B2 L' D' L F2 D2 F' 
53. 9.30 L U2 L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F L' D R' F2 R' U B U' 
54. 13.08 R' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 L' F' U L2 D L2 D' F' 
55. 9.13 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R' F D B U' B' R' D2 L U2 
56. 10.66 F2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 B' U2 F D' F L' R2 D2 B2 
57. 11.15 R' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 L U F2 R D2 R2 D' F R2 
58. 9.67 D B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L' D' R' D B L D U B2 R' 
59. 10.20 F2 L D2 U2 L F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 D F' R2 B L R2 U2 B' F' 
60. 8.27 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B L' D' U B2 D2 B' D2 L B' 
61. 9.06 B' L U2 B L' B U D B2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L 
62. 11.72 F' U D' L' D2 B R' L2 U' L' U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U 
63. 12.28 U' B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' D' R2 B' U F2 D' L 
64. 9.86 D R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' L B R D' L U' B L B' 
65. 9.98 F' U2 R2 D L2 R2 U L2 U B2 D R2 B D L B2 R' B L U' F 
66. 13.48 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B' D2 L' R2 D' B L2 U F' R' D B2 
67. 9.56 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R F2 R U R U' F2 D F' 
68. 8.15 U R2 D F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R B' D2 B' D B2 L' R2 D' R' 
69. 13.34 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' L' B U2 F' D2 U B' R D' 
70. 9.99 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 R B R2 D' L' F R D' F' L 
71. 9.36 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U B' U' L' R' F' L' B L2 F' R 
72. 10.58 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 B F R' D L R2 F R D R2 
73. 11.74 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F' L B R' U' F2 R' D' B2 
74. 10.55 F D2 B R2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 D' L' B2 L' B' R' D2 R2 
75. 9.84 F D B D' R' F2 U2 R' F R2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D B2 D' 
76. 11.08 R' D' B' L' U D2 B' R L' F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 
77. 12.18 F B2 D2 R' U2 F U' L2 B D2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R2 
78. DNF(11.39) D2 L2 D2 B' F' L2 R2 B' R2 B R2 U' F2 R D B2 L2 B U' B' 
79. 12.14 L2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F L2 B2 R' B' F' R' B2 D2 R2 D F2 
80. 10.67 F U2 B2 D R2 U R' L' D' B D2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 F B2 
81. 10.52 D2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 R' B2 L2 U F' D' R' F D' B' 
82. 9.63 R' F2 U2 D' R' L F' D2 L' U' R2 L2 D2 F R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B' 
83. 10.31 B U2 B F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 R' F2 R2 U L B' D' R2 U2 
84. 11.91 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F' R U' B' D' U L2 D2 L' U2 
85. 11.97 F L D2 L2 D B U2 D' F U2 F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R' L' F2 
86. 12.25 L2 B R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B U' F' L U' L' D' F' R' U' B2 
87. 12.17 D' R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' B' L' D R' U2 B D' U R2 
88. 11.18 D F U' F B2 R' L2 U B' R2 B2 D' F2 U' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 
89. 10.37 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B R U' L B' D2 L' U2 R' F 
90. 10.05 D' B U2 B L2 F R2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U F' R U2 L B L F' 
91. 11.30 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D L2 B' U' L D R F2 U' L2 B F 
92. 12.61 B L2 R2 D U' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 L F' D2 R' D U R2 
93. 10.13 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 F U R2 U' L' U2 B' F L D' B2 
94. 10.41 L' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L' D' R B' L' R' F' L2 R' B 
95. 10.42 D R2 B L2 F2 D F2 U' F' L2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 
96. 11.97 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L F R F2 R' F U' F' R2 D 
97. 12.17 F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' L2 B2 L' D' B L' R' D L R' U F 
98. 9.05 F L2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 U' R D2 L2 D B F' L' U2 
99. 10.83 D2 F' B2 U F' U F' U' F R2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 B2 L2 
100. 12.06 B U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F' U2 L D F U2 R2 F' R 
101. 10.76 R U L2 U2 B2 L B D B R2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 
102. 9.49 D' F' L2 F L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D U' L B' R' D2 R 
103. 10.64 L' U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' R B2 D' B' L B2 L B U' 
104. 8.57 R' D2 L B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 U2 D L F R2 U B F D' B 
105. 12.23 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' L R' B U2 F' D2 F2 D L 
106. 14.08 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B L' U F2 L' B F' D U2 F 
107. 13.11 F D2 U2 B' U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B U' B' U2 B R B L R' 
108. 10.33 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F' R' B2 L' R2 B U' B2 D U 
109. 10.28 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R D' B' L' U' L D F2 
110. 9.93 F2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R F' L' D B D2 F' D' F R' F2 
111. 14.97+ D L2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F' L' B D L2 D B D2 U2 
112. 12.47 D' U' L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 B F R' U' L2 U B2 F' U' F' 
113. 8.75 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U F' D' R' U F U2 L' D U L2 
114. 10.52 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B U' B' R' B F' L2 B D2 
115. 12.38 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F' R' U2 B D' F2 U B' R D' 
116. 11.43 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D' F' L' D R' U' L U' R' 
117. 10.27 B' D' L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F R B' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 
118. 8.05 B U' F R2 L U' D' L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' U' 
119. 10.19 F L U' F2 B R2 D B' L B L2 U2 L2 B R2 L2 D2 R2 B' 
120. 9.81 R' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 D R' F2 L' D F D R2 B' U 
121. 8.50 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 U' L2 D L' U2 L' B F' R' F2 D B' U 
122. 10.25 U2 L F L U' B U L R2 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U B' 
123. 11.30 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 L D' R F L' U2 R2 D U2 
124. 9.96 D B R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R' F2 U' R' F' R B2 L2 D 
125. 9.68 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 D2 B L2 U' R D' U2 L' R2 B 
126. 11.21 D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' F2 L R U R' F2 U R' D' R2 B 
127. 13.56 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 U' L' B U' R' D' F' U' B2 D U' F' 
128. 10.61 L' F2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U L2 R' U B' D U2 B' R B' 
129. 12.19 F' L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 L' B L F L2 B' R' D B' 
130. 9.77 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F' D L F L U' R F' 
131. 11.03 F' R L' D2 R2 F R' D L U2 R B2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U 
132. 10.19 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 R F' D' B' D2 R2 D B L 
133. 10.65 F2 R U2 B2 R U2 R' F2 U2 L R2 U' B' D2 B2 D L R' D2 B D 
134. 10.52 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B U B L2 U2 L B D2 U' 
135. 10.66 R' D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B L2 B2 R D2 F R D L' 
136. 9.27 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R D L' U' F L R B F' D2 
137. 9.44 R' U2 R' F2 L' R' D2 U2 R' F2 D B F2 D' U' R B2 D U L' 
138. 12.52 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 L B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 F 
139. 10.21 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U' L' U2 R' D F' L2 U' L R2 
140. 11.31 U B2 L2 U F' D R U B R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L2 D2 
141. 10.34 L D2 F2 R' B2 F2 L D2 F2 L' R2 B' D2 B2 R D' L2 B' R2 D2 U' 
142. 11.06 B D2 F D2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' B2 R B' F' L' U2 L U' L' 
143. 9.27 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F' U L' B2 F' D L B2 L B' 
144. 10.69 L2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' B' D' L2 U' L2 B' U R2 U' 
145. 11.00 B' U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F D F' D B' L' D' L2 B D R' 
146. 9.86 D' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 L' R' U2 L' F D L2 R F D B' L2 
147. 11.36 L D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F L2 U2 D' B L' R' U' B' D2 L' F' 
148. 9.52 B L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 L' B' L' R2 D' L2 U' F' R 
149. 10.00 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R' D2 B R2 D' L F D2 L R' 
150. 11.38 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' L B' L' D' R U' R' F L D' 
151. 11.61 R2 F R2 L B' R U2 B R2 U F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 B' 
152. 10.05 B' L' B R2 L U F2 L' F2 R2 L2 U2 B D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B D' 
153. 11.13 D2 F D2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 L' D2 F L U' R F R B U 
154. 9.84 F' D' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B' D' R F2 D2 U L B' L 
155. 8.93 U' B' U2 R' B2 R' D' U2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F U2 F L2 B2 R 
156. 13.27 R' D' L U F' D B2 R F' R2 L U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' 
157. 8.63 U L2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U B U2 R F' R2 B D 
158. 10.60 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' U L R' D F2 D2 L2 F2 L 
159. 9.30 F D' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' U' L R' F U F D L2 
160. 10.69 B' L2 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D B' D' L D2 L2 B D' L2 U2 
161. 9.43 B' D2 L U2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F2 L2 D B U R D2 L R U 
162. 10.19 B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 D F' D2 L B' U' L2 D' U2 F' L' 
163. 10.52 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B U' B F' L' B R' U' F U2 
164. 8.84 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L R' F2 B' R' F' U' L2 R2 U' F2 L 
165. 10.55 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U R' B F2 L' B' D' U2 L F' D' 
166. 10.06 L D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 L B L2 D B' F R2 B' U' 
167. 11.25 F L U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' F2 D2 B2 U' R D' B D F' R D2 U 
168. 10.71 L' U2 F2 L U2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L' R' D' B2 L' R2 
169. 10.13 R D2 R' F2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 B R2 F2 U' B' D2 U' L 
170. 11.43 U2 R' U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 R D2 F2 B' L2 R2 U' B' D B' D 
171. 10.36 F' D2 F' L2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 U2 R' B' L' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 R' 
172. 10.78 R' U' R' F L2 B' D2 B F2 L D2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 F2 L B2 
173. 11.33 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 L F' U L2 D' F2 D' B' U 
174. 12.05 R2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' D B' L2 D F' D2 L' F' 
175. 11.11 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U L' D2 R' F D2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 
176. 11.19 R B' R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 F L2 R' D' L' F R B2 L R D2 
177. 8.66 B' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B' D2 F' L U' F L D' U' 
178. 11.81 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U R D B' D' R' F' R' F' R' 
179. 10.55 L' U R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R B L2 D' B' L B' U' F2 
180. 9.93 F' U2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 L' B' L D B R U F2 U2 
181. 15.03 U2 F R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L R U B U B' D' R2 B2 R 
182. 10.81 R B2 L' B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 B R' U R2 U L U' F U2 
183. 9.63 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U B2 D F U2 R D' L' R D' F2 L' U 
184. 12.00 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R F' U2 L' B D2 U2 B2 U2 
185. 10.18 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 U R U B2 L' U2 B R' 
186. 8.25 L B2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' F U2 F D L D2 R' 
187. 10.90 L R2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 D U2 B2 U L B' U R B2 D2 B L 
188. 8.41 D2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R D B' F R2 U F L R' B' 
189. 10.33 B' U B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 B' L2 B2 R D' F U2 B' F' 
190. 9.06 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L' F' D2 U R2 D L2 F' L' 
191. 11.34 F R D' F U' R F' U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 
192. 10.63 L2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 R U2 B' L2 U' B' R' D2 
193. 10.83 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U2 L' R2 B2 D F' L2 B2 L2 U 
194. 8.83 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 R' U B L' B' R' U' F R2 U R2 
195. 10.27 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F' U' F2 L B U F2 U2 L D 
196. 10.72 L' U2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 R' U' R' F2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 
197. 11.69 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R F R U' R D2 U2 R B' 
198. 11.00 L2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F U' B' L2 B L2 B' D' 
199. 12.43 U B2 L2 F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U R U' B2 U' B U F' L' B2 U' 
200. 11.52 U2 F U2 B L2 D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 L F2 D2 B' U' F R' B 
201. 8.46 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F' D L2 B' R' D2 F' D' F2 R' 
202. 10.43 F' U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F' U B2 D' R D R U2 R 
203. 11.83 U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 F' D2 B' D2 F' D' F L' D' U' B2 L' U' B' D 
204. 10.93 R B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B L' D' F U' R2 U2 L2 R 
205. 11.60 L' F2 U2 R F2 R U2 L2 R U2 R' F L R2 B L' R' D U2 F 
206. 12.53 L' D' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' D2 U' R U L2 F2 U' 
207. 9.94 R F2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 F R F2 R' F U' L' R' U B 
208. 12.84 L' F2 L' D' F U D R B F2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 
209. 10.03 D F U' F' R U' L F2 U B2 R U2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
210. 11.03 B2 R' F' L2 B L' U R B' U2 D2 R' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 
211. 12.53 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' U R' F' U2 R2 D F2 R' F2 U2 B2 
212. 10.46 L2 F D2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 F D U2 R2 U2 F R D' R2 F' 
213. 7.43 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 R B D' U' F' R2 F' U' B' U' 
214. 10.13 F' L2 B U2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D B F D' L F2 R D' F2 U 
215. 14.15 D2 B D' L2 B2 R' F U2 L' F2 U D' B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 
216. 11.75 F R B2 L' R2 D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' L B D' F L2 U F L 
217. 11.19 L B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 L' F R' B' F R2 D2 R D2 
218. 11.03 F U' F2 U R2 D F2 D F2 U' R2 D' F L' R D L' U' B F' D 
219. 10.31 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L2 B D2 L' B L R' F' D' L2 F 
220. 9.91 L2 B' U F2 U F' R' U L' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 R2 B2 
221. 11.59 R2 F' L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F U B2 L' F2 R U' R B' L' 
222. 10.61 R F' L2 B' L D R U B R B2 R2 F2 B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L' 
223. 10.06 U R' B2 U' L' F R' U2 F D' F R2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 
224. 9.72 R D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B D R F L' D2 B D' U' 
225. 11.52 U' L2 F U' B2 U R F2 D' U2 B D2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 B 
226. 12.80 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 D B2 U2 B' U' B2 L' F D2 
227. 11.33 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F' D2 U' B' F2 U' B2 L2 R D' 
228. 10.66 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' L F2 D' B L D U F2 R' 
229. 10.77 U' D' L' B' R2 D2 R2 D' R F R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 F' D2 U 
230. 12.91 U2 D' B R2 D2 R B' D' B' D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 B2 U R2 
231. 10.44 R' D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 L' F2 D' R B' D' R2 D2 B2 
232. 12.63 R L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' L R2 B' D' R2 B R U' R2 
233. 11.19 D' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R' U B2 U2 L' R B' F' D U 
234. 10.86 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U L2 F D' R2 D L2 R B U' L2 U' 
235. 10.90 D2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L F R F' D2 L' B L2 D 
236. 9.63 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L F2 U F2 L' U F' U R' B' 
237. 11.22 D' B2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 L' U2 L2 F R D' L B F2 U' F 
238. 10.91 L D F' R2 L2 U' R' L' F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 D2 R2 B R2 F' L 
239. 10.88 L U' F R' D R2 B2 R F R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F' 
240. 10.47 U2 D2 F L D' R2 U2 B U' F2 D2 L U2 R2 F2 L' U2 D2 B2 R' 
241. 11.14 U B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 D B' D' R' F' L' U F' U' 
242. 10.56 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R F L F' D F' D2 R U' R2 
243. 11.15 R' B' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 D' R U2 B D' R U' L' F2 
244. 11.36 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L B D' U B' L' D R B' L 
245. 11.71 L' B2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 F' U R B D F' R' 
246. 11.59 L2 D2 L2 F R2 F L2 F' U2 B' F2 D B U2 L' F' U R D U2 B 
247. 9.34 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R F' D2 B D' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 
248. 9.63 F U D2 B R B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B 
249. 13.21 D L2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U' F D' L U' R B D' L2 U F2 
250. 12.04 U2 D B U B2 D' B L' D U2 F' D2 F2 B' U2 F D2 F L2 B2 R 
251. 9.22 L D' F' U2 R B' L' U2 B L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 
252. 12.78 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U F D R' U B2 F U L D R2 
253. 10.16 F' D2 R2 B U' L B R U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 B R2 B' U' 
254. 11.33 D R' D' F' R' L U2 F U R U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' L2 U2 F' 
255. 10.86 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U B' R2 D' B R' F' L2 R2 U2 R 
256. 9.22 U' F2 L D2 L2 R U2 R D2 R' D2 F2 D' B L U F R' D2 L 
257. 8.90 R D2 U2 R D2 L' F2 L2 R F2 R2 F' U' F' L R U' L' R D 
258. 10.27 F2 D U' F2 L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' B D' B R F' L2 R' U' B L' 
259. 11.86 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F2 B R D F D B' R U L' 
260. 11.13 R U D R' F D2 L2 U' L' F U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 
261. 11.71 D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 U' L' U2 F2 L' B' 
262. 10.00 R' F U2 F' L2 B' D2 F R2 B D2 F L' F2 R B2 D L B2 F2 R2 
263. 9.50 R2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 F D2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R B' U' R 
264. 9.08 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' L2 U L' R' F2 U' B' L F2 
265. 9.97 B2 L' D2 R' F U' F' D2 R' B2 L U2 L B2 L B2 U2 
266. 9.71 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B F' U2 B' D L B F' U2 R2 D' R' U' R F' 
267. 11.33 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R' B' U F2 R D B U2 L R' 
268. 11.96 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B U' L' B' F R' B' U F' R' 
269. 11.60 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D L2 U' F L' U B' D' R2 B2 D' F R 
270. 9.00 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D L2 U' F L' U B' D' R2 B2 D' F R 
271. 9.75 B' R2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B L F2 D B F2 U2 R D 
272. 9.45 D2 U B2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 R B' U' B' D' L' R2 B2 R2 U2 
273. 15.46 U R' U' R2 B U2 L B2 D' F L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 
274. 11.52 R' F2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 L U2 F' R' D B R2 U F 
275. 11.85 D2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F U2 F' R D' R F' L R' B L' 
276. 10.83 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D U R2 B L F2 L F L' U B2 F' D' 
277. 14.76 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 B' R D2 U L D U' F2 R' 
278. 9.94 D' B2 L2 D L2 U B2 F2 D' L2 F D U B' R U' F' L' R' F' 
279. 12.79 D R' D F' R2 U L2 B' R L2 U2 F U2 B U2 D2 B L2 B U2 L 
280. 10.00 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U L' U2 F' R B2 D2 F' 
281. 9.92 L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' F' R' B2 L2 F L2 D' B' 
282. 9.96 F' U L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R U' R F' R B R' B2 U' 
283. 12.91 D' B D2 F' U2 F R2 L' U' F D2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B 
284. 10.11 U2 R2 B2 L' R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D F' D2 U' F R2 D' L' D2 L2 
285. 10.32 U2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F U2 F2 U L' U L2 B 
286. 10.95 D2 L2 B' U F' R' L' F D' F B2 L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 
287. 11.64 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B F2 U' B2 D2 F U2 L D U2 
288. 9.49 F D L2 U' B' L F2 B' D' L F' B' U2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 
289. 11.57 F' D2 B L2 B U2 R2 F D2 B F' R' F2 U B R' F U' L B F' 
290. 11.62 D R U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 B' U B' L2 U' F D F2 
291. 10.26 L2 B2 U' F D R2 F R D R2 L2 U2 B D2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B 
292. 10.21 L U2 B' R2 F U B' D' B2 R' L2 U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 
293. 12.90 F' R2 F U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D R F2 R D' F' R' 
294. 10.53 R B2 R L2 D2 B U' R B2 D F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 
295. 11.48 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U F R B' F' D U2 L U' F' 
296. 10.85 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F R D' F' D' U' B D2 R2 B2 
297. 11.00 D' F2 U2 L2 B F D2 R2 B L2 F2 L U' R' B' U L' U' R 
298. 10.49 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 R D L2 D U B2 F' L2 B' D 
299. 13.57 R2 U' B2 D L' F U D R' U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 
300. 10.86 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F2 R' B L2 U2 F2 D B2 R 
301. 10.45 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L D' U2 R' D U' F D' F' 
302. 8.65 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U' F' D' R2 D2 L' F L2 
303. 11.10 U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R' U' R2 U2 B' L U' L' U2 R 
304. 10.05 U' F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 R F2 R F' L' F' U L' D2 
305. 10.93 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' B F L' B L2 D U2 F L' 
306. 12.11 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' R' U L' F U2 R' B R U B 
307. 11.50 B' R2 B' L F R U' F U L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2 U L 
308. 10.90 R' U2 F' L2 D' L2 F2 R F' D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 R 
309. 11.12 L B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' R' U' B' L D L' D' F2 R' 
310. 10.87 L U2 L' U' D B L U F' R2 D2 L B2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 
311. 8.98 L' R2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' F L B2 D' R2 D R' F' 
312. 10.23 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R' U' F L' B2 U' R' F L2 B 
313. 12.53 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L U B2 F R D' B' L F2 D B2 
314. 6.22 U R F' B2 R' F2 D2 R' B U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 
315. 11.82 R2 L' F' L' B' U B2 R2 D R' D2 F2 D2 F U2 F L2 F' R2 L2 D2 
316. 10.34 L2 U2 B' F' R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D' U' B D2 F R' F' L' B' R 
317. 10.48 L' D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 U B2 F R' B F2 R2 F U2 F R' 
318. 12.11 L' R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R F L' R' B' F L' U' 
319. 11.16 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U' R2 L U L2 D U F' D' U' B U2 
320. 11.09 D' R2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' D' L F' R' D' U2 L B' R 
321. 12.47 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' B2 F D2 L' B L' U' F L U R' 
322. 12.29 U2 B R2 D2 B' F' R2 B' L2 B R2 U' B' R' B' L D' U' L' D' U2 
323. 12.50 U' R' B' L F' D' F D' F D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 
324. 11.15 F L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 F' R' U' F' L' B' F D2 L' 
325. 12.18 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L' U F' U R B' R U L' F 
326. 9.75 D L2 U R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L B' U F' L' D L2 U R U2 
327. 11.32 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L R' D2 B F2 D L' D2 B' L 
328. 10.23 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B U B' D' U' L B' L2 
329. 9.64 R2 B U2 R D F' U D2 R F' U2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L 
330. 10.89 B2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D F' U' R' B2 D2 F D L' R D 
331. 8.98 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 B L' D2 F' D2 U' R2 D2 F L' 
332. 10.11 B2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' F U2 F' D L D L' R D' B U' 
333. 10.51 D U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' R' B R' F D F' L F2 R' 
334. 11.32 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R U L B2 U R' B F R' 
335. 10.80 B2 R U2 L' D2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 D' F L2 D2 B2 L2 R U' B' F2 
336. 11.17 B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 U B L F R' B' F2 R' D2 B L' 
337. 10.08 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U R2 L' F U2 B' D' L D' L2 R' F' U2 
338. 8.88 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 L U R F U' B2 R' D2 R F' 
339. 11.10 L2 B' L2 B F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F L' F D R2 D U2 F L U' B' 
340. 10.90 R' D U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B D2 L' U' L' F' L' D2 F' 
341. 10.77 R' B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 D' B2 R' F U' L2 F2 D2 L' 
342. 10.02 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 F' R2 B2 L U' L' B F R U2 
343. 11.05 U L' B2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 D' L' D L2 F L' F2 R' 
344. 10.13 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U L2 U' B D U' L F' D2 L' R U R 
345. 9.93 R B2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 F R2 U L U' B' L' R2 B2 L 
346. 11.26 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 F L' B D' B' D L2 U' F' R 
347. 13.33 B R B2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L R2 B2 D' F U' F' R' F2 L' R2 B' 
348. 10.59 U' R2 B L B2 L' F D R' L F L2 B L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F2 D2 
349. 10.96 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 R2 B D R2 F L' B' R2 D F' R' 
350. 9.34 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U' F R2 D' R U2 B2 F2 D R2 F' 
351. 12.68 R' U R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D F U' B F2 R' U2 L D' L2 
352. 9.88 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 B U L2 F R F' D2 U2 L' F 
353. 9.71 R U' F U' L2 B2 D R L2 U L2 F2 U' D' L2 U D L2 B' 
354. 10.66 F2 U2 R2 B2 L U D2 L B U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 
355. 11.08 D' R2 L2 F' L D' R' F' L' U D2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U' F 
356. 10.83 B U2 F L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 F' U B2 F R' D' L2 F2 R 
357. 9.03 B L U' R B L2 D2 L' D' R2 F D2 F U2 D2 F2 L2 F 
358. 11.03 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 B F' R2 L' F L R U' F2 R2 D2 U' F 
359. 10.83 R' B R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 D2 F' D' B' D L U2 R' D' F2 L' 
360. 11.58 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 F U B R F D L R' U' 
361. 9.44 B' U' F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 B R' F' L' F2 U R' B2 D 
362. 10.85 F D2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F U' L F' U B F D L R D 
363. 11.42 L U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F' U2 L' R U' R' B D R2 F 
364. 9.08 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B' R2 L U' B2 U F D' B' U L2 
365. 10.57 B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 L B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' L2 B' L' F2 L' U2 R' 
366. 12.01 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' F L D2 U' B L B L' R F' 
367. 9.90 L' D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 F U F' U2 L2 D' R' F' U R2 
368. 10.21 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D B2 D' U' B2 L' F' D L' R' B' U R2 D' L2 
369. 11.98 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B' D B2 L B2 R F' L U' B 
370. 12.30 R U B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 D U' R' D2 F D' B2 U B' U2 F 
371. 11.96 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 L' B F' L U F2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 
372. 11.58 R F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L F' R2 D2 U2 B' D' B' L2 
373. 10.68 R L' U2 L' B R' L2 U R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D' 
374. 10.74 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U' L2 U L2 R U B' U' R' U' F' L2 R 
375. 10.43 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L F' R2 D2 U2 L F R D F' 
376. 11.30 R' F2 U2 L B2 F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' D F2 U' R2 D B U2 L' R 
377. 11.66 F U2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 L' U B U F2 L' R U' F' D2 
378. 9.22 F2 L B D2 L' B2 U D2 R' D F B2 R2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 
379. 10.45 D R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F' L U L R U L2 U' F2 R2 
380. 10.87 L F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B D2 U2 L' F R D2 U B2 L' F U 
381. 10.02 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 L' R' D R F D2 U2 L' R F L2 
382. 10.15 L U' R2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 R' B2 F U2 B' D2 U L2 U 
383. 8.99 D2 B' L2 B L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 R' U' B F L' B2 F' L F' 
384. 10.25 D2 U R2 U B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F L R2 F' L2 F2 D B2 D R 
385. 9.01 F U' D2 B' D' F R2 L' B' R2 D2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F B L2 U' 
386. 10.18 B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D R2 U B2 L' D R' D B R2 U2 F2 D' U' 
387. 10.95 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 D L' B2 D2 R U L' R D' 
388. 11.78 B' D F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F L D R' U' B' L' B F 
389. 10.04 U D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F2 L2 B L' D B2 D L' F 
390. 8.37 D R B2 L R D2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 D' L' F2 L' U2 B2 F' L' B2 
391. 7.95 U R' D2 B2 L R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B' U' R' D' B2 R U F' L 
392. 12.18 U2 L2 F2 U2 B F R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U' B' R' D B2 L' B R' B' 
393. 11.43 U2 B' U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 L' R2 D' F2 R2 F R2 D2 R 
394. 10.71 U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 F U2 F U2 L2 U' L' B' D' R F' D' F R2 
395. 11.09 U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 F D2 B D' B L2 F R2 U' F2 R' F2 
396. 9.10 D F' R' D B2 D' F2 R2 B' L D2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 
397. 11.11 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 R B' L' D2 F' L2 R' U F' R 
398. 10.08 U L D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L U2 L F2 R' U' B D2 L2 B' U L F 
399. 10.07 D2 B2 U' B' U2 L' U2 F D F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U2 B' 
400. 10.84 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 R U2 B2 L D2 F D2 R D2 U' F L' D2 
401. 10.75 B L B R' D' R2 B' U F' D2 L2 B L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F R 
402. 9.16 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L B' L2 D F' U2 B' L' D2 U2 
403. 9.05 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U F R2 D' L U L2 R' D' B U2 
404. 9.38 F' R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' F' U' R2 B' U2 L2 F U' 
405. 10.44 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 F' D2 L' U' B2 R' B2 R B D' L2 
406. 11.42 L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D F2 D R D B' L' B D B' 
407. 10.18 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R U B' D L' R2 
408. 14.93 D' U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B L2 U R' D R D2 R' U2 B2 
409. 10.37 L' D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F R2 D' F R' B' F R 
410. 10.14 L2 B' D' F2 R' L' D L U' F U2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 F' U2 
411. 10.10 R' D' F2 L D' B R' L2 B U' B2 U D L2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 
412. 10.14 F2 L B2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L F D' R U' L2 D' L' F' U B 
413. 8.75 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' F' U2 F' R2 F2 D F2 R' U2 R2 B2 L B R2 
414. 8.26 D L F L' D2 R' B R2 D' R D2 F2 B2 L U2 R L2 F2 D2 R' 
415. 8.63 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B U L B' F L R' D B' R2 
416. 10.64 F D R L2 D' B U2 L' D L D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 
417. 12.68 L2 B2 R B2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 U B2 L' B' L' R2 U2 F U R2 
418. 9.75 R' B2 U2 L B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 B' D2 L' B2 F U' R D' U' 
419. 10.16 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 B R D F L' F2 U L2 D 
420. 10.72 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U L D2 U R U2 R' B L B2 U' 
421. 10.93 U2 B L2 B D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 B' L' F' R' D L2 D F' R2 D2 U' 
422. 11.11 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' L' B F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 R 
423. 9.51 L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' B' D2 L' D2 B' L U2 L U' B' 
424. 12.07 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L' R2 B2 L' B' U F' R D 
425. 11.04 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R F U' B2 L2 D U2 B' L' F' 
426. 10.98 R2 B R2 D2 U2 B U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D' L' U F' R' U2 B' D2 F' D' 
427. 13.73 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 B D2 U B' U2 R F D2 U' L 
428. 11.23 R B2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B' L B' R' U L2 U' B D 
429. 10.20 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D F' L' F' R2 U L2 R' F' D2 R 
430. 10.71 L2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 L' R' D R' D2 U F' R' U F2 
431. 9.95 L2 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 D F2 D F2 B' D2 R' F' D' R2 F L' U' R 
432. 11.48 L2 U F' U F U2 B2 D R B U2 F D2 F U2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 
433. 10.36 L B' L2 B R' B' R2 D B F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L' 
434. 11.17 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 D' L' U2 B' F D2 L' D' L2 
435. 9.80 F2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 D' F D' F L' U' R' D L' F 
436. 8.93 D' F L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 U F' R B2 R B U2 B 
437. 10.87 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R' F' B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 
438. 13.63 F U' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R D' B D2 L' F' U' R2 D' 
439. 11.92 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 L' B F' R2 D' F' U2 R 
440. 8.75 F' R2 U B L2 U F D' B R U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R' L' F2 L B2 
441. 9.39 R D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R' B2 U F L2 U2 L' F2 R 
442. 11.37 U' D2 R B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R D2 L U2 F R B2 L' D B' L' F 
443. 12.07 F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 B U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L U F' 
444. 11.69 R2 U B U R U D' F2 R' F' L' U2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R F' 
445. 12.42 D R' F' L D2 F U' L2 F B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U D B2 U2 
446. 11.63 B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F U2 F R F D2 U' 
447. 10.77 U F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B D' B D2 B L U B2 F2 
448. 11.39 R F B2 D' L B' L2 U B2 U' D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 
449. 12.37 R U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 B L' R2 D' F 
450. 8.02 F' U2 L' U R' F D2 R' F' D2 B R2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B L 
451. 8.78 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 D B' R B' U L' F2 L D' 
452. 9.30 L' B' L' U' B' L' B L F' U R2 U' D F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 
453. 13.41 D F2 U B' D L U2 R U L' F2 R B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 
454. 9.71 F2 R F2 U B' R' U R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R L2 B2 L' U2 D2 R2 
455. 8.63 F' D B2 D' R F B U' R2 L U2 D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 U2 L2 U' 
456. 10.40 R D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F' R' D B' D2 F R' F2 D' 
457. 10.64 D' L' F U R' U R2 B2 L D' F2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 U 
458. 9.87 D' R2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 B L' F' L' F' D' R' D2 L B2 
459. 9.77 B U2 B D2 F' U2 B' U2 B D2 F U' L' F' U2 L2 R F' L2 U2 B 
460. 11.61 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B' D' R2 F U' L' D' R' D2 R2 
461. 9.47 R U B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 L' U L2 R2 B' F' U F' R 
462. 16.90 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F L D' B' F' U2 B L2 R F 
463. 10.45 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U R' B L F D2 F R' B F2 
464. 10.54 F' L' F2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R F2 B' D2 B' R U L' D R2 U 
465. 10.56 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F D' B D2 U2 L D' U' 
466. 8.73 R F' D2 B' D2 L2 B U2 L2 F R2 B2 L D' L R' B' D2 U L' 
467. 11.91 F2 B2 L F' R F L' B U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 L 
468. 11.37 U D R' U F' B D R' B' U' B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 
469. 10.98 R2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' F' L F' U B F2 R2 D 
470. 10.94 B R2 B L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U L D' R2 F U2 B R' B' F2 
471. 10.75 U L' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 B L' U' L B2 F R' F' L' 
472. 10.76 D' F B D2 L' U B' L' U B2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 L 
473. 10.13 B' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' L' R B' R F2 D' L B D 
474. 11.39 B' D2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R' D' F' L U' R B U B2 
475. 9.28 U' R B' D' L2 F B2 L' B2 D2 F2 B2 U F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 
476. 9.25 U2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' B R' B' U' F L B F U2 F' 
477. 13.60 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 D2 R U2 D' R2 B' L' F' R2 U' R' F2 
478. 9.19 U B' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 B L2 D L D' U F R' F2 U2 F 
479. 12.79 R D' F2 R U2 B U' F2 U F2 L' U2 R F2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 
480. 8.71 F' D2 F U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 L D' B U F' D' F' D L U 
481. 11.18 B2 D' B R' U' B2 U2 L' U F U2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 R B2 R B2 U2 
482. 11.98 L' F U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F R U F R D' U' B' 
483. 9.41 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F' D U2 F' R D' L B' F2 D' 
484. 11.44 F' R L U R B D' R' F R' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' 
485. 9.31 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' F' L U B2 F' R D' B D' F2 
486. 11.30 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' R' U' R2 B' U' B2 U B R F 
487. 11.95 L2 F' D2 B F D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F D L U R' B' F' R' D' L R 
488. 10.37 R' D2 F B D F2 L B' D R2 F U2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F' 
489. 11.12 U L2 D B2 D L2 F2 D L2 D' R F' D2 L' F2 L' D U R 
490. 9.47 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 U' F R D' B' F' R' 
491. 9.87 D2 L D2 R2 D2 L U2 R' F2 R' D2 F' D L2 B D L U' L2 R 
492. 10.83 U' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L D F' U2 B L2 U F' R B' 
493. 9.27 F L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F D B' L F' U' B2 F2 R 
494. 10.27 D U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L' U F' L' B' D' B R2 B' U 
495. 9.11 D B2 U R' U' D' B' R' D F B' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 
496. 9.48 L' U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F' L D L' B2 R' U B2 
497. 9.73 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D L F' D R' U' R' F R B2 R' 
498. 11.41 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U B L R F' D' R' B' L B F' 
499. 8.12 U' D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F L' U2 F2 D R' B L' B2 
500. 9.10 F' U L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L D2 U' F' R2 U L' B' F 
501. 10.47 B D2 U2 B U2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B L F U B2 F L2 R F R D' 
502. 13.49 R' B F U2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 D F' L R' D2 F' 
503. 10.83 U B R2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L2 F' D' R2 U2 B F L' F2 
504. 10.97 U L2 D' L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D2 B' R U' F D2 F2 R D B2 R' 
505. 10.17 D2 B D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L U' L2 D' R' B' F U R U' 
506. 11.00 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 U' R2 B' D2 L' U' L' F2 U' B2 F R' 
507. 10.93 U D' L2 F B2 U' R B' U2 L' U R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 
508. 10.06 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L' U' B' L R2 B' R' B D B 
509. 11.94 B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' F2 R' D' U2 L B' D U2 
510. 11.80 D' R2 D F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F' L' D' B2 D' B D F2 D R 
511. 10.28 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D R2 D2 B R U2 L B' D' R' F2 L2 B 
512. 10.31 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B L' D2 U' F' D' F2 L2 B2 R2 
513. 11.15 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' B' D' B R2 D2 B' L' U L' B 
514. 11.14 R D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 L' R2 F U R' U' L' D' 
515. 9.93 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B R U R' U2 L2 B' R B' R' 
516. 11.22 L2 B U2 F D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 D B R' D2 U' L F R D2 R 
517. 10.43 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 L D2 U' L' D' L B2 L' U2 F2 
518. 9.83 L2 F B2 U F R' L' U D2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' 
519. 8.88 U R2 B2 R2 F U' B' R' U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' 
520. 11.71 L D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F' U' R2 U' L' D' L' F 
521. 9.11 F2 D R2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' L' R D' F U L2 F' L U2 
522. 10.88 L' B2 R F D' L F' U2 F L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 
523. 11.47 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' L' B R2 B2 F' D2 F' R F U' 
524. 10.22 D U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R D L U2 B R B2 R2 D 
525. 10.41 L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L U' B' D' B' L' B F' L2 B' 
526. 10.59 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B' D2 R' B L F' L' B' D' U2 
527. 11.61 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 L D2 F' R D L R F2 R D' 
528. 10.46 R F' B2 D R2 L2 F' U F' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R L2 B2 R2 
529. 12.98 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 B L R' D' B F2 D F U' B2 F2 
530. 9.96 F D B' U2 L' U' D B2 L' F' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' R' 
531. 10.47 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R F U R B2 R2 D' R B2 U' 
532. 11.11 U L F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 F D R2 U B U2 F R 
533. 10.91 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D L' F' D' R B' U' L' F L' R 
534. 9.43 F L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 U F L R B R B D' L B 
535. 9.75 D F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R' F U' F' L' B2 F2 L U2 B 
536. 11.71 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 F L' B U' F' U' L B' D2 
537. 11.90 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L R B2 F2 U' F' D' 
538. 11.96 F' D B R U B' D R' D2 B' D L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
539. 9.97 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U B2 D' R B2 U' F D' R B F2 D2 
540. 10.04 D R2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L' B' L' U F' D F2 U R2 U2 
541. 11.14 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R U2 L' D2 F' L D' R2 D F U2 F2 U F 
542. 13.76 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U B2 L2 F2 U B' R2 B' L F L U2 L2 D' F 
543. 12.30 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L F2 U F' U2 R' B' R D' B' 
544. 10.75 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' F' R' B R F D2 L U R F' 
545. 10.68 L' U2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L D F R2 U' F L D' L' 
546. 11.70 U2 L2 F R2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F R U2 F2 L U' L U B R2 D 
547. 11.16 L2 B' R2 D2 B F D2 B' D2 U2 L' U' L R' D B2 L' F' L2 F2 
548. 9.76 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' R' F L' U L' R F' L2 
549. 11.68 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D U F2 U' B2 R' B' F2 L D' R F' R U' R 
550. 10.97 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 F L2 B' U' L' D R U' F2 R2 
551. 8.88 R' D2 F' U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 D' B' D' L' R2 B' F' D' U 
552. 9.90 B' L D' R' F L2 F2 B L D U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 F' L2 B L2 
553. 9.15 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U F2 U B2 L2 U L B' D U' F2 U2 L' F R' D 
554. 9.29 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F U' L' F2 R D U2 L 
555. 12.44 R F2 L' R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 F D F U L' F' R B R D 
556. 9.66 B' D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R U2 F D R B' L' R2 U' 
557. 10.64 U' L' F' D L2 U F' U R U R2 U R2 F2 U D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' 
558. 9.32 R U' L2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B' D2 B U2 R' U B' L' 
559. 10.19 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 R B2 U' B' D U' F2 R2 B' U2 L R 
560. 11.05 U L' F' R' D' F2 U2 F L F2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D 
561. 11.77 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D B' L B2 F' L F D2 U2 
562. 10.61 R F D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F R2 F L2 R2 D R' U' B' D2 U' B' R D2 
563. 10.34 F R D' L F U B2 R' B D B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 F2 
564. 11.17 B R F' U R' F R D2 F' L F2 L U2 L B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 
565. 10.12 U' B' L2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L' U F' L R D' F R2 F2 
566. 9.50 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F' R' D2 F2 L2 D B' L' B' F 
567. 11.26 U D' L F' U' R F2 D L U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B R 
568. 10.88 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' B2 D F U L U2 L R' 
569. 12.60 R L' B2 R D' R' F R' L' B' F2 U2 R2 U D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 
570. 12.41 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 R U' R2 F2 D R B' 
571. 12.49 R' F R U F' R' B' D' F D B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 D' 
572. 9.77 F U2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 D L F' R2 D' R' D' B2 F2 D 
573. 12.58 B' L B2 D' L F' R' U' F U L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B' 
574. 12.94 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' D L B' U2 F U 
575. 10.82 F' U R2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' B L F' R2 D' R' D U2 
576. 11.49 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' U' L' U2 B D U' F' U2 L2 F' 
577. 8.15 R' U2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 F U2 L' R B' D' F2 D F2 
578. 9.90 L2 R' D2 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 B' R2 B' F' L2 U' F2 R2 D' 
579. 8.64 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' D U B' D2 L R2 D R' D 
580. 9.49 B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F' L B F R' F' L D' 
581. 8.33 D' L B' D2 L B2 L U L F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 D2 
582. 8.83 L' U' B2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 R' D U2 R2 F' L B2 
583. 10.09 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R B F' D F R2 B' L' B U' 
584. 9.20 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 U2 D L U L2 B' R' D' B D' 
585. 11.72 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 L U2 L R B D2 B U' F2 R B U2 L2 F' 
586. 9.01 D' F' L F' R2 D' L F' D2 R L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L D' 
587. 12.95 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' D B' F L R' U' L U' 
588. 12.09 B L2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 D' U' R' D2 B' D L' F D2 B' 
589. 8.80 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D U2 R2 L' F U2 R B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 
590. 10.67 L U' L' F' B2 U B2 D U2 L D2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 R2 L' B2 F' 
591. 12.51 R' F B L U' L2 B2 U' B' D' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' 
592. 9.52 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 D2 B U2 F R' F' L' D' F' L2 D2 U' L2 
593. 8.57 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 U' R B2 L' U2 B2 D F' R2 F 
594. 10.14 U2 D2 L D R2 D' F R2 U' B' U2 R2 F' R2 L2 F L2 D2 B' 
595. 10.03 R' U' R U' R U' D' F L B U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 
596. 10.49 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R' B' R U F R2 U' F' D2 
597. 11.93 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B R D' L2 B' F2 L' B U' B' 
598. 12.78 B2 U2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F D' B L' B' D L2 R B2 U2 B' 
599. 11.83 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 U' L B U L B2 D B2 R 
600. 12.15 B D' F L2 B' L' F D2 L B2 U F2 B2 U2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R 
601. 10.92 B D2 B L B' U R' U F B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 
602. 9.82 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D F L2 R D' B' D F2 R B' U' 
603. 8.36 F' U D2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 R D2 L U2 R L2 B2 R' U2 B2 U 
604. 13.59 F D F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R B2 R U2 B2 L F2 R2 
605. 9.10 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 D F' L U2 L D L D2 B2 F' 
606. 12.81 D U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F L2 D' B' D' B' L' B' D' L' 
607. 12.71 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F L2 R U' R2 U' L' F D2 R' 
608. 14.56 L2 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B F L D L2 B2 R U R' U 
609. 11.96 U2 B2 R2 U' F U' R L2 D R2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 
610. 9.42 F' U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U F' R U2 B' U' B L D2 
611. 13.03 F U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 B2 D' B R U' F L D2 R' D U2 
612. 8.94 U' D2 F2 R2 B D R' B' L D2 R2 L2 B' U2 B D2 F' D2 F' R2 
613. 8.66 D' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' U B' D F' U' F D L2 
614. 10.17 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' R2 U L D' B' L F2 R U' L2 B D2 
615. 10.66 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 R F2 D B' F' L' U R2 B' R2 
616. 9.92 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 L F2 L2 B U L2 D U' R U2 B F2 U 
617. 10.85 D2 L' B' U' L2 D' B' D F' D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 
618. 10.57 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' D B L U' R' U2 F2 U2 
619. 8.63 R2 D B2 L2 D' U R2 B2 D R2 L' U2 B R U F' D R B R2 
620. 11.06 L F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 U B2 D B R B F R2 U2 F2 R' F2 
621. 9.62 F' B U2 D2 R U R2 L D R U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 F U2 F D2 L2 U2 
622. 8.77 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B F L2 F L B2 R F U2 R' U R2 F R' 
623. 9.79 F2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R' F2 D' B U2 F2 R' U 
624. 11.50 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 D' L F' R2 D F' D B2 D' B2 
625. 8.60 B L2 F2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 F' D' U2 F' D2 B F D2 U' 
626. 9.69 B2 D2 B R2 B' D2 B R2 F' U2 B' L D R U B' D' U F D' 
627. 8.25 R2 L' F' U F' D2 F' D L U F2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 B2 L 
628. 9.37 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F' U2 B' L' R2 B2 F' R U F2 
629. 8.13 R' U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F D2 U2 L' F U' R B' F 
630. 8.23 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D F D' L' R2 B' D2 U2 L' R2 
631. 9.11 L2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L R' U' B' U' R' U' L' R' 
632. 12.56 B2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L F' R' B U L2 F L' R2 D' 
633. 10.35 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' B R2 B D' F2 L U F' U2 R' 
634. 9.23 B' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R F U2 B U' R2 B2 L2 D 
635. 9.76 U' R' U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L' F R' F D' L' B F' L' 
636. 10.54 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 D B L' U F2 R' B' U' L R 
637. 8.23 D' B' R2 U R' F' U2 R' F L' U R2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 
638. 9.37 R' U2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 R B' L' D2 U B D2 L' B2 
639. 10.93 D' F' U2 B' U2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' B2 D B' L2 B2 L D R' 
640. 10.95 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 B L2 U2 R B2 F' D2 F' U' L2 B U' 
641. 10.71 D' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 R B' L D F R2 D' F2 U R 
642. 7.32 D' L2 D2 B2 R B2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R B' D L D U2 L 
643. 10.25 U' F2 U B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R D' B' D' F2 U' L D' R D 
644. 11.05 D' L U2 L D' L2 F D F L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 L2 R 
645. 9.01 F U2 L2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 D F2 U B' D2 F' R' B2 R 
646. 10.05 D2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 D' F L' D2 F' D2 B R' U' B2 
647. 9.06 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F U R D' L2 D' L U L' D2 
648. 8.40 U' R2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D' R' D2 U' B' L D2 R' B 
649. 11.52 D U2 R2 D L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F R F2 L2 D L2 B' F2 L' D2 
650. 9.43 L' D2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R F D' B2 U2 B F R' B2 
651. 10.83 B U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 U' L' F' R' B' R B' L R U 
652. 9.45 R U R2 D U2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L D' R' B' F2 U' L2 U2 F' 
653. 11.25 F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F U2 F R B2 L' D2 B U L' B2 U' F' 
654. 9.51 R' D F2 U F U L F L' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L F2 D2 B' 
655. 9.79 R' B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D U B' R' B' F L2 U' L' F2 U' 
656. 9.96 B2 U2 D' L B L2 B' L' F L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 
657. 8.73 B' F' D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U' F' R' F D2 U2 L' B R D F2 
658. 9.65 B' F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' B F U R B R B2 L 
659. 8.34 F' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 D' L F U R F' L D' U B 
660. 13.06 L D' R2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 B' R' D B R2 B D2 B' D2 
661. 9.70 B' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 D B' F2 D L' B' D2 R D2 B' 
662. 7.95 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 L U F U2 R2 D F' L' U' F2 
663. 10.79 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 U F' R' D2 R' U F2 L2 B' U2 L' 
664. 9.99 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' R F2 L F' D' R B' F2 R' F 
665. 10.02 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D U F2 B' R B2 D U2 L B2 R' B 
666. 9.65 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F U' F' R U B' F' L U B 
667. 10.27 U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 B L D' B L' U F U2 
668. 7.91 U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 R' D2 B U2 R' U B2 U' B D L' B2 
669. 11.87 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 D' U' L' F U' B' R F2 D L U' 
670. 11.39 D' R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L D F2 R D L' U' F' R D 
671. 8.42 U F' U F B' R' F2 D F L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D 
672. 12.02 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L F' L2 B2 U R' F2 R2 U' F2 
673. 10.23 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F R B U' B2 D' F' U' B2 L2 
674. 8.80 U B2 L' D' F' D F2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L B' 
675. 10.59 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 F' U' L2 F2 L B' U2 R2 F2 U' 
676. 12.11 R' B2 U' R2 D U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 B U' B F R U2 
677. 9.55 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 R D L2 B' L' B L F2 U L 
678. 11.45 B D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 B' U' B' R F R2 F' L D 
679. 9.24 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B L' B U B2 F L' R' F L 
680. 9.93 D' F2 L' B2 R2 B R U2 D' B F2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 
681. 9.60 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D F U' L2 B L U' B' L R' 
682. 8.38 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F L U' F' U2 B' D F2 R2 F2 
683. 9.31 B F D2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B' F' L U' B R2 U F' L' U' L D' U' 
684. 11.87 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 B L U L2 U B L' B2 L' R2 
685. 10.37 U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D R' F2 R' F L R' B D' L' R 
686. 9.08 U R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U B2 R' B' D L' D' L' R' F U' L 
687. 10.06 R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 L' R' U L D2 L' D' R2 F' U' 
688. 10.83 R' U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 D B L2 D2 L2 D' F R U2 L2 
689. 9.42 B' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 D B2 U' B' R U' L' F2 L D' 
690. 10.85 D B2 R2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L' U' B' D B' F' R2 F L U R' 
691. 10.14 F' R2 L' U B' R' B' D B' R2 B2 U D' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U 
692. 9.48 U' B2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F' R' B2 D' B L F2 D2 R U' 
693. 8.61 U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' B' R2 F2 U B2 F D B' F2 
694. 9.90 R' D2 R2 U L' B2 L2 B' R2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 B2 
695. 10.21 F' U D2 B2 L B' R D' R' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U D' R2 B2 D F2 L 
696. 10.13 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 F L U L' B' D' R U L' F2 
697. 9.47 D2 L U F' D2 F' L' F' U F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' 
698. 8.43 D' L F2 B' D L' F L' B' U2 R2 F' B L2 B D2 B D2 U' 
699. 11.54 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R F2 R' F2 U R2 U R F' L D' B R' F' 
700. 10.10 B R' U2 L B2 L2 F2 L U2 R D2 F2 U' B' F' R' U R2 F' D2 
701. 11.16 L2 D2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' D L U' F U2 L2 F L R2 
702. 9.66 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F' U' L B L U2 F2 D' R' 
703. 10.34 B2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F D B' L F2 R' U2 F' R B U 
704. 12.09 U R U D' L D2 F' R' B2 D' R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 
705. 8.24 D' B2 F U2 B D2 R2 B' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L F' U' F' L2 R B L 
706. 10.48 F' D R2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' F' L' F' U2 R' F' U L2 D' 
707. 9.37 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U' B2 L' U L' F' R U B' F' 
708. 9.69 U L2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D U' F L D R B L B' F2 D' U2 
709. 9.07 U R' D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R D2 U2 L B' R2 B2 R' D' L D' F 
710. 11.61 B' D L U2 R' U B2 U F' D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 
711. 11.31 D' L' F2 R U2 B2 F2 R B2 L R U2 F' L R' B' L' U2 L D' 
712. 10.85 L2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 B2 L2 F' D U2 R B' L B L' D2 B' D 
713. 8.95 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' L D R2 F2 R F L2 F2 U2 L' 
714. 11.45 B' L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B L R' D2 B' F' D' B' D 
715. 11.10 B R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F' R2 U L2 R' F' L2 D' R2 
716. 11.20 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L D2 L' U F R' D R' 
717. 9.80 R' U2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 L D R2 U2 L F R2 D' R B' R' 
718. 10.87 B2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' D R' F' U' F' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 
719. 9.84 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' U2 B R2 U' L F2 U' R D U2 F' 
720. 9.93 F' R' B D' R2 F2 B' L' F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R' 
721. 9.17 D' F2 L F' U2 L2 U R' B U2 B2 R D2 F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 L' F' 
722. 10.08 R2 D U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L B' L2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 
723. 9.20 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F U' F2 L' B2 R B' F2 D' U 
724. 10.00 L D' L2 F2 R' F2 B U' L' D' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 
725. 8.78 U' L' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R D B2 U' R U R' D2 F 
726. 10.30 B L2 B2 U2 F L2 F D2 F' D2 F' U B F2 L' F' U' R D2 B2 F 
727. 7.83 B L' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 L U B L' F R2 B D2 B' 
728. 11.24 B2 R' U' B' R' F2 L2 B D F2 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 D R2 D' F 
729. 7.58 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L D' B' F D R2 B L F' 
730. 8.55 R B2 U F R U2 L B' R' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 
731. 8.37 F' B2 R U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 D L U2 F2 L D2 U2 B D' 
732. 11.85 F U R' D' R2 B D B R U D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 
733. 11.03 U' R2 L2 D' B' R' B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 F' B' 
734. 10.77 B2 U2 R B2 U2 L R U2 R D2 B2 D R' U L2 D2 R B L2 R' F 
735. 9.62 B2 U B' U2 D' R L' U' F L' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 
736. 9.96 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 B D U2 B R F D2 R B' U 
737. 9.29 B' D' L2 B2 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R F2 L2 B D U L' U2 
738. 11.46 U' L' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 D U R' B2 R B' D2 F2 
739. 10.80 B2 L B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 B' U' B' U R F' U' R B 
740. 9.75 F L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 F D' L' B F2 L D' F' R' 
741. 12.59 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R D2 F L' R U2 B F U2 
742. 10.17 L2 D' F2 U2 L' B' D R2 U' R' L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 
743. 10.28 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 L R B' D' F2 L U' F' L B' 
744. 11.55 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L U' L2 D R U F D L2 R' 
745. 10.36 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D L F' L U2 L' U R B2 D 
746. 11.26 L2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' F D2 F2 D' L' U R' D B' 
747. 8.96 D' L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 F' D U' L2 F D R F 
748. 10.50 L U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R U2 B U2 R D F R2 B2 
749. 9.26 L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' F L2 R' D2 F2 R B2 F2 R D 
750. 11.38 D' F2 U L F' B2 R U' R2 F' B' R2 L2 B R2 F U2 B U2 L' 
751. 10.72 B2 D2 F L2 U' R' U R' F2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 
752. 9.81 L' U' L B U2 F' L D B2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' 
753. 9.48 L2 B' U2 L F' U' F2 B L' B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D 
754. 10.63 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D2 F' R D F' L' B U' B' L B' 
755. 10.76 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F L U2 B D B L' F R U' 
756. 12.94 R' F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' D2 F' D F' U' L' B R D U2 F' 
757. 10.96 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 U R2 D L U B' R' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F' U 
758. 9.49 R L' F' L' B U F' R B' U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 
759. 10.38 D' B R F' D B' U F R' B L2 F B2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 
760. 10.96 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R' F D2 B D' B D2 L F2 R2 U 
761. 9.38 B' L2 U L2 B2 F2 D U L2 R2 U L B' R' D F2 D U2 R2 
762. 10.52 U2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B D2 B2 U2 F' L D2 L2 U' L' F' R' D2 F' 
763. 8.92 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 R2 L' F U2 R2 D' R' D2 B2 D B' 
764. 10.83 L2 D' R2 U R2 U R' B' U2 L2 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' F2 R' 
765. 9.96 R' L2 U' F2 D B R F R' F U2 F U2 L2 B L2 D2 F' U2 R2 
766. 11.87 R' D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D U L2 U' B L U R' D' L' R U L' 
767. 12.02 F2 U' R D' F' D' L' B' R U2 D2 R2 F2 B L2 B' R2 L2 B2 
768. 10.10 R2 F' U' L' U L F' L D' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F 
769. 10.25 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L' F R U' L U2 L' B F 
770. 9.29 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 U F U' R F2 D B L2 U' 
771. 10.79 B2 R B2 R' D2 L' R D2 U2 F2 U L2 B' R B2 D2 B' U L' 
772. 9.23 F2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B' F' R' F' L2 F' L2 U' L R B' 
773. 8.68 R F' U2 L' F L2 D' F2 L' U2 B L2 D2 B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' 
774. 9.93 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 R' F' U' F' D' R' B' U L2 U' 
775. 9.57 F' R2 B2 D' R U L D' B' R B2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R 
776. 11.78 F2 U' L' U B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 F B D 
777. 10.18 B2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' B' F' D L' U B' L' B' R U' 
778. 11.10 R' B' D2 L2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B F' D2 U' R' F D2 U2 R' D R2 D' 
779. 10.76 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D F R' B' L U F U F' D R 
780. 10.83 B L B' L U L U2 R2 F B2 R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' 
781. 10.11 B2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 L D' F' U' L' F' L2 U' B2 U2 
782. 9.81 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R' B2 F L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L' 
783. 9.93 F R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L B' F U' B R2 F U L' 
784. 10.52 R2 L2 D F' R2 L' D' L D R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' R' 
785. 11.14 D L2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 L' F D2 U' R' B L' R B U2 
786. 10.18 U F' D2 B R2 B D2 R2 B R2 B2 U B' L D U2 R F' U2 B 
787. 8.87 L2 U' F U' R' D L' F' U L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' 
788. 7.87 F2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 R U2 B2 U R2 D R2 B U' 
789. 11.60 B L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L' F R B' R D' B' F D 
790. 10.73 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 F D U' R' F U' R' D L' D' L2 
791. 10.41 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R B' L2 B2 U B' F2 U L' R2 
792. 9.57 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F' R U L D2 R B2 R' 
793. 9.67 F U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 U L2 R' F L2 F' D' L 
794. 11.08 U' D B2 R' L' U' R2 L D B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F B2 L2 F2 D2 
795. 11.75 U' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R F L' R D' F2 U' B' L' U 
796. 9.30 L F2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 B L U2 F' U R D F L2 D2 
797. 10.17 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L U2 D L' U' R2 D F D' R2 F' 
798. 9.29 L' U B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D F L' R' U' R2 B U2 B2 U2 
799. 12.58 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L B L U L' D2 B2 D' B U2 
800. 10.21 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B R2 L B' F' L' D' F' U2 L' B R2 
801. 10.79 D' B L2 R2 F' U2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 L B U2 R2 U F' L2 R2 U' 
802. 12.69 U' L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 L F' U' R2 D2 R F' U L 
803. 11.01 R' L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R' U2 L D2 U' R' B D B' 
804. 10.15 F' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' B L2 B F L U R' 
805. 12.88 R' U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 B' D' L' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 
806. 9.98 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D R' D L' U' B' D L2 R F' R2 
807. 11.34 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U L' D2 F U' R2 U B F' 
808. 12.86 U F2 D B2 U R2 U R2 U R2 F2 R' F U' L2 F2 U2 R' B D' F 
809. 13.17 D B2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 L2 B U2 R2 B' U' L D L D B' R D' F2 
810. 13.00 B' U' F2 L2 B' U' D L' D2 F R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 
811. 9.84 L2 R F2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 D' B' F' L' D F2 L2 F2 U2 
812. 9.95 R' B U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B' D2 L D B' F' R U' B2 R F' 
813. 9.84 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B U F' L' R D' R2 
814. 8.76 B2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L' D2 U F L F R B2 R' U2 
815. 9.74 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F R2 B L2 U' F2 L B L' B D2 F D F' 
816. 9.23 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' D F D' B2 R' B' D' 
817. 9.62 L B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L F L F' D2 U L' U 
818. 9.33 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 L D' R2 F U2 B L F2 D' 
819. 9.50 D' L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F' U2 F2 L' B F' D2 R B2 
820. 9.72 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R' D2 R2 D B2 L F' D' F' 
821. 12.24 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' F' L2 R B' U R2 U R' B2 D 
822. 14.94 D' R2 B R L B' U F' B U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D F' 
823. 9.08 U2 F L U2 B R2 F2 U' F' U2 F U2 B U2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L' 
824. 12.27 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' B' D F2 D2 L' D F' R2 U 
825. 9.72 L R D2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' L B' L2 F' U' R' B' F' R2 
826. 6.68 B L2 B D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R D' F' R' D' U R' B' D2 
827. 11.16 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F' D R2 F' U2 L2 R D' U L' 
828. 11.17 F' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D' U' R2 L U F L' B' U2 B L' F 
829. 9.73 D' B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' R' B U' F2 R' U2 L2 R D 
830. 12.21 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R U B' F U R' D2 U2 
831. 11.76 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 B' R2 U' F2 R' D R2 B2 D' 
832. 11.46 R D2 U2 L2 F' L2 B R2 B F2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 U' B F R' B2 
833. 11.54 D' L2 D2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 U' R D B L' U R' B' F' 
834. 10.90 U F U' B2 D F R D2 B' U R F2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' 
835. 11.18 R' D' L' D' F2 U' R' F' D2 F2 R L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R' B 
836. 11.58 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' D B U2 F2 R U' L' U' 
837. 10.49 R L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 D B U2 L 
838. 11.60 L F' U' R' L' D2 B L U2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L U 
839. 9.12 R' F B R F B2 D' L' D R2 F' U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' 
840. 10.67 F U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F U' R F2 D2 U' R2 F' U R' U2 
841. 10.72 F' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L D2 U2 F2 D2 B U B D 
842. 10.00 U2 R2 D2 F B2 R' U' B2 L' F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 
843. 10.15 D B2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 U R2 B F' D' B L' D R' 
844. 9.88 R' D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B' L R U2 B' L' U F2 L2 
845. 10.81 B' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 D' B' R' B U L F D' B' U' 
846. 10.39 D R2 B' R2 B' R' B2 U L' B' U' L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 
847. 12.90 D F R D2 L B2 L B' U B2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F R2 F 
848. 11.52 D2 R' D2 L F2 L B2 R F2 U2 B2 F' D R' F2 U L U' L2 B2 R' 
849. 11.25 R2 U' B D' L2 B' U' R L2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' B2 U2 L 
850. 9.83 B2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D R2 F' U2 L B' D B2 D 
851. 11.28 B2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 F L' R2 B' R U L' F' L' R2 
852. 11.77 R' D2 B' R2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L F D' L F' U2 F2 R B 
853. 11.94 B' U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B' R D' U2 R B2 
854. 11.66 L U2 F L2 B2 F' D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D F' L D2 R2 F' L2 D' U' 
855. 10.50 D2 L2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U2 F' D L2 R2 F L' B2 R B 
856. 9.02 L' U D2 B' R B2 U' L U2 B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 F B R 
857. 11.08 B' R F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 L B2 F2 L D' U F L' B R2 F2 L2 
858. 12.05 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F U2 B L U' B F U' B' R2 
859. 10.91 F' R' F2 L' B2 L' U2 L D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F L' R2 U F' L2 R' 
860. 10.25 F' D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B R2 B L D R' D2 R' D 
861. 10.44 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 B' L F2 D B' D2 R U' B U' 
862. 11.30 R2 F2 B R D' R D L B2 L2 D R2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 D' R2 B' 
863. 9.61 B' L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 F' D U B L' D U2 L' B' U2 
864. 11.61 U' L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 L B F' R' B' R F2 U 
865. 13.31 F' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L B 
866. 9.72 F2 U2 B2 L B2 R U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U' F' R B' L D 
867. 11.09 F D2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 L B' L2 U2 L' D B' D B2 
868. 11.91 L F2 R U2 L D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U' F' U' F2 R' F R B' R' 
869. 10.68 L' U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F' L R F' R B2 U2 L' B' 
870. 9.75 F' D L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L D2 L R' F' R' D' B2 
871. 10.81 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R D' F D' L F' U R D B2 
872. 11.44 L2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 L B U R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 B 
873. 11.40 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' B L F R U B' D' L B' 
874. 10.08 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 F R2 U2 L' B' F' R' B U2 B' D L2 F2 
875. 12.05 D2 F' L2 B D2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 D' R' D U2 R' U F L' U2 F 
876. 12.66 L2 U B' U' R' U F2 U' R D2 R' B2 L U2 R' F2 R B 
877. 11.25 D2 B D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U B' R' D2 L B L F' R 
878. 8.50 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R U2 F L U R2 B F L2 U' 
879. 12.11 B2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B' F2 D B R' F L2 B2 L F 
880. 9.78 R' U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 R F D' F2 D2 B' D U R 
881. 10.25 B F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R' U' B L' F2 R' D B2 U B' 
882. 11.21 F' R2 B2 D' R' D' L' B U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 B 
883. 9.33 F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 R U B' R2 B L' B2 R' D 
884. 7.97 B' L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 U F2 L B R U' B2 D F L2 
885. 12.60 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L B2 D' L' R B' L' D2 U' L 
886. 10.00 R2 B U' D B' R2 B U2 F' L2 F2 B2 L F2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 
887. 11.42 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 F2 L2 F' U2 D' R' F' R U2 L2 U L2 
888. 9.81 R' B' R' D' F2 L U2 R2 F' R B2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 
889. 10.59 B2 U' D2 F U R' L2 U' L' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 
890. 9.88 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B D' L U' F R' U R' D B2 
891. 11.36 F2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L B2 R2 U2 L' F D B' F2 
892. 11.28 F U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B R U L R D' U2 F2 
893. 10.36 R' D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B D R' D' F' D2 R2 D2 
894. 10.11 L U' F B2 D B' L2 F D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' D' 
895. 10.03 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B2 F' U2 R D' R U' L' F' U F' U2 R2 
896. 12.53 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 R B2 F2 U' L F' L' D2 R2 U' 
897. 8.65 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' L' U2 B U F U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' 
898. 11.44 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R B' L' R2 U B D2 B' L' F' 
899. 12.22 F' L' F2 L' D' R' F' U2 B' U R' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 
900. 11.40 R' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R B L D' R2 B' R D' U' 
901. 11.88 B D F' R' U2 F' U' R B' D R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 
902. 12.13 B2 L2 B U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F D R2 D R' F L' B' L' U 
903. 9.19 U D F' U' D2 R' B' U' B' L R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 B2 D L2 U' B2 
904. 10.18 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' U R' F2 D' B L2 R' U' R' 
905. 10.41 L B2 F2 L D2 B2 L U2 R U2 F2 B' L' D2 F' R D L2 U 
906. 12.55 L' F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F' U' R2 F R F2 L D' F 
907. 10.77 D F B U2 R' U F2 R' B L2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 
908. 11.33 D2 B2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L B2 L2 F2 B D2 F' U F' R D' U L' B2 
909. 9.22 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 D R2 B' D F' R2 U L' U' R 
910. 10.80 R L' D' F B R' B' L2 U' R D2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U' F2 
911. 10.52 F' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R U B' R' F' D R' F' 
912. 9.81 B2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 L' F2 L' F' D L2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 
913. 11.05 R U D2 B' L' U' L' U2 D' F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 R 
914. 11.84 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' U L' F' D2 F2 D' R F2 U' L 
915. 10.36 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' D U F' D R' F D R U' 
916. 11.16 F2 R B2 U2 L R' D2 L' F2 R2 F2 B D L' D2 B' R' F2 R2 U 
917. 12.43 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F U2 B' R' B2 D L U2 R F' 
918. 11.06 F R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D F L D B L B2 R2 B' L' 
919. 10.71 B' D B U' R' F R2 F U L B2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 R' 
920. 11.91 D2 B2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 B2 D R' F' R2 U' F2 L' U' F 
921. 8.94 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B' L F L2 F' D R' D' U R2 
922. 11.03 L D F' R2 B L2 U R' L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 U L 
923. 11.61 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 U B' F2 L' R2 B L' F R' F' 
924. 10.09 D F R L2 U' B R D' L U D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F 
925. 10.63 L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 F L D U B' D' R B2 L2 R 
926. 9.93 R2 B' F2 L2 B L2 D2 F L2 U2 L F' D B U' B R' D' R' 
927. 9.30 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L B2 D2 R' D' F' U L2 D' F' D' R2 D 
928. 9.19 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' R B2 L' U2 R' D' L' B D2 U L R2 B L2 F 
929. 10.77 U B2 L U R2 F B R U L' D2 R L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 
930. 11.20 U D2 L' F' R' U F' U' D' B U L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' D2 L2 D' B2 
931. 10.22 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 U' L' D B' F' D U L2 U B' 
932. 9.93 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R B2 D F' L F2 U2 R2 B' D 
933. 11.19 B' R2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 R' D R U' L F' D2 U' L2 U2 
934. 11.13 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' U F2 R2 U R B' D B U L' B' F' U' R 
935. 12.00 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U L B2 D F L2 R F D' B2 L 
936. 10.63 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 B' L B' D' R F' U' L2 B U 
937. 11.46 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B U R' U2 B' D F R B2 U' L 
938. 9.59 F' B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' U2 B' R' F L B' R 
939. 8.86 F2 R B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B' L2 U' B' R B2 R' D' B 
940. 11.28 B2 L2 D R' L' B' U2 D' R U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 
941. 10.02 F D B2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' R2 F' U2 F' D L D' F 
942. 11.94 L2 U R2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 L' U' F2 L2 B L D F2 L2 R' 
943. 11.27 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 D' L' B D R' F2 L2 B' D' 
944. 11.66 L' U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' B R' B U L2 B' D' 
945. 12.91 U2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' R F L2 D R F2 D' U2 
946. 10.72 R' B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D U2 B' D2 R B' L U B D' B D2 
947. 12.00 L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R D L2 F' U L' F2 U2 R2 U' 
948. 13.06 R' B2 D L2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 B' L' B2 D2 B' L R2 
949. 11.11 D2 B2 L' F' U R' D F' L D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L F2 B2 R' F 
950. 9.06 B F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' B2 D' B' D' B2 F D' L' 
951. 10.50 B' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 D B2 D2 F' L B' R' F' R' B' F L2 
952. 9.70 R' U2 F L2 F2 R2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L D' R' U B' L2 B U2 
953. 11.33 B' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L R2 B R U' L R' F D2 L' F2 
954. 10.40 R2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 D L B R' D' F' L D' U2 R 
955. 11.61 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U' L' D2 U F R F R2 B D' L 
956. 11.31 L2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 B' R' F L D' L' D U' L' R' 
957. 9.46 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L' F' U' B2 R B F2 R' D2 B2 U' 
958. 9.78 F' D R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L U2 F' L2 B' R' B U L' 
959. 11.10 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' D U L' F' R' U F' D' U 
960. 11.15 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D U R2 U' L2 D' R' B' D2 U' R U2 F D' R' F 
961. 10.18 F' L2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D L' B F' L' B2 F2 D2 U' 
962. 9.88 D B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 R' U2 B' D B L B' U2 R2 B' 
963. 11.33 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D U' L B F2 D U2 L2 B' D U F' 
964. 10.44 U L' U2 L R F2 U2 F2 R D2 R' D2 B U' L2 B' F' U2 R U F 
965. 9.77 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' R' D' B F2 L' D L U2 F2 
966. 12.19 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 L D B2 F L2 B R2 U L2 R 
967. 8.28 L2 U2 F L2 R2 F R2 D2 B F' D2 L' U' R' F' U F2 U B L2 F2 
968. 11.88 F D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L' F' U' R' B2 F' L2 U' 
969. 10.83 R D' F' B2 D2 L' B' R' U2 L U' R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 
970. 9.38 F2 D2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 F D2 F' R' D2 F U B' U2 L D' L' R' 
971. 11.06 F' D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' R D' F U' B' U L R' B' 
972. 9.03 U2 D2 R F2 B2 D' F' U' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B U2 F2 D2 F' U 
973. 12.00 F L U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 R U2 F2 D' F2 L' B U' F2 L2 D' 
974. 11.18 B U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D' U' R2 L' B D2 B U B2 L U' L 
975. 10.90 L U' B2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' U L2 B' F' D R2 D2 L 
976. 11.05 U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 D R F D2 F' L F2 L2 
977. 10.06 F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U R U2 B2 F D' R' F2 U' 
978. 10.97 L' U F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' R' U' R2 B' U2 F2 D 
979. 11.94 U R L' F2 D' L' U' F2 R F2 U2 F D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
980. 10.80 U' R' F U2 L' D R2 F' B R D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 
981. 11.34 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L' B' U F U2 R F' R2 U' B2 
982. 10.44 B R2 D L U R' U2 R2 D2 F' U F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 
983. 12.69 L2 F B' D B' D' R' L' F' B2 U L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' 
984. 8.86 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' U' F' R2 D U' R2 D' B2 L R2 U2 
985. 11.53 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 B' U F L U2 B' D F D' U 
986. 10.86 B F2 U2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R B D B L' B2 
987. 10.43 D2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 U' L B' R U2 F2 U2 L2 B L' U 
988. 12.09 L2 B R U B U2 B R B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D' 
989. 10.97 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 R2 F R' U B' D F L' B' L2 R2 
990. 12.38 D' F2 U F2 U' B D' L' R2 F D2 R2 F R2 F L2 B2 L2 B' U' 
991. 9.75 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B D R' U2 B' U F2 L 
992. 9.53 D' F B R B' R' U B2 L U2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 
993. 9.93 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' F' U2 F' R2 D R' U2 L' D B L B R2 F' 
994. 12.06 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 U B' L' B2 F' U' B' R D2 L F 
995. 12.78 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L U B2 D2 L D2 B L 
996. 12.13 R2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' F U2 R' B U B2 F' L 
997. 10.52 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' U' L2 D F2 L' B D B L2 F R F D U' 
998. 11.03 F' L' F D' F' R' D2 L2 U D2 B' U2 D2 B D2 F R2 F L2 U2 
999. 8.75 B' F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L' F' R2 D' L2 R' U' B' D' R2 
1000. 9.90 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 L F2 R2 U' L2 U F D' L' U2 
1001. 10.18 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' U' B' F' D L2 F' L2 D2 R B' U2 
1002. 11.86 U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 F U' L B R B' R F' U' B' F2 
1003. 8.91 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D L B2 U2 L' U B L' F' U B2 
1004. 10.91 F' L' F B2 R2 F' U' R2 D F' B2 R B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R F2 D2 R 
1005. 11.06 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 B R D' F2 L2 U' L' U2 R2 
1006. 11.91 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 U F2 L' B2 D' B R U' F D F R 
1007. 9.69 F R B L U2 D' R B' U L' F2 R2 F2 R B2 R' D2 R' F2 L' 
1008. 8.36 F' U' B' L2 D2 L F U2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 
1009. 10.61 F' R2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' R' F2 L B U2 R2 B D' 
1010. 11.21 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F L B L' U2 R B L2 D' U' 
1011. 10.21 D F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 F' R2 F R F' D U R2 D U' 
1012. 12.19 L D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B D' L U2 R2 F B D2 F R2 F R2 U2 F' U' 
1013. 11.21 R' B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D R2 U F R' U' B D' L' F2 U2 F' 
1014. 11.90 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R' U B D2 L R2 U' B' R2 
1015. 9.61 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 F L' F2 L' B' L' F D' F U2 
1016. 12.00 F' D' R F2 L' U L2 B' D U2 F2 B2 R F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' B2 
1017. 10.81 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R' D' U' F' R' B2 F R B' U2 
1018. 8.47 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 U' B R' F2 D L R' D' F' D' L2 R 
1019. 10.16 L U2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 F2 U L' B2 R B2 U' L D L' 
1020. 12.86 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 L' B R' B2 F U' B2 D' L D 
1021. 10.06 D' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 B' D2 U' R2 B2 F L' D F U2 
1022. 9.75 D2 R2 F2 B2 D' L D2 B' R F R2 B2 R2 U D' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 
1023. 8.52 F U2 F L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R F L F' D L R2 U' R2 
1024. 9.22 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 R' B L2 B F U' L' D' B2 F2 
1025. 10.96 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U L B' F R' B L' U' L' U2 R 
1026. 11.75 F' D' L' U D' R L B' R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 F' 
1027. 12.97 L B U2 B F2 U2 F L2 R2 B' R' B R U' L B' L' D F2 R 
1028. 9.71 D U2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 U B' D L B2 F2 U' R' F' 
1029. 11.77 D F2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F' R B' L U L2 B' L2 R2 B' 
1030. 10.03 B D2 B D2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L' B2 R' D' B D' L R' U 
1031. 9.72 B' R' L2 U2 B' D' L' B2 U' R U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' 
1032. 10.25 L2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 U' B F D B U2 B2 L D' L' 
1033. 11.31 L' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D B D U2 L U2 F2 D' F L' 
1034. 10.31 L U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F D2 L' D2 L2 B' D' R B' 
1035. 9.44 U2 L2 U2 B F R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 L U B R D' B U L' U R' 
1036. 11.93 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 U L R2 F2 D2 F U2 R 
1037. 10.16 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U F L F2 D U' B2 L R' B' L' 
1038. 11.33 R2 D' F' B2 U' R2 D' R2 B L D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 R2 
1039. 12.58 F' D' L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 L U' B' L' R B' D' L D 
1040. 10.40 D R2 D F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B L' U B L B L2 R2 D' R2 
1041. 10.15 U F' R F2 U' F2 B' L U R2 F B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B' L 
1042. 9.31 D2 R F2 D2 R B2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 U F U2 L2 R2 B2 F D' U' 
1043. 12.81 F' B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B' U' L' R2 F' L' D2 B2 R B 
1044. 10.35 U' B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 R F' D' F2 L2 R' B D' F2 D' 
1045. 9.58 B2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F' L F2 L B F2 R' B L R2 
1046. 9.72 U2 R B2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 F' R' B2 D' R' U' B F D2 
1047. 11.56 B R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 U F2 B U' F2 L R2 B2 L2 B' L 
1048. 10.33 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' F L' B2 F D R' U B L 
1049. 8.55 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 B R F' R D B2 U B D R2 
1050. 10.53 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F' L2 B F2 R D R U' L D


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 16, 2015)

10.96 3x3 AO50 

24% of solves were sub 10, 58% were sub 11 and 8% were sub 9.



Spoiler



Average: 10.96
Best: 8.45
Worst: 15.30
Mean: 11.03
Standard Deviation: 1.46

1: 8.88	B2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U B' L2 U2 L' U2 L F' L D' U'
2: 8.65	F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 D L' B2 L' D U2 L' B R2 B2 L2
3: 12.90	R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R D' L2 F R' U R2 F' L2 B2
4: 9.59	B' L U2 F' L' D F' B L D2 L2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U'
5: 8.90	D F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U L' F' L2
6: 10.94	L2 B' F' R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F R2 U L B D R D' F2 U' F R
7: 9.12	D F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 U' B2 F' L2 D2 L' U2 B' R
8: 10.62	U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 R D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U R F' D' L2 D2 B2 F R2
9: (8.45)	F B' L' F' R' L D2 B' L' U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 D'
10: 9.75	U' D2 L' B' U' R2 F2 L U F U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R F2 L2 U2
11: 10.70	U2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 L' F U2 L F' U' R D2 L D
12: 11.88	U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' F' L' B D2 F L' U'
13: 10.46	U2 L F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L R B2 U2 B' U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U F
14: 12.55	F2 U2 R2 B L2 B L2 B R2 D2 F L' D2 B R' F2 D U R' F D'
15: 9.83	L' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F' D F2 L2 R B' U R2 F
16: 11.48	B U' D' L' F' L' D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 D'
17: 9.64	F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 L' D R' U' L2 B' D' L' B' R U'
18: 9.24	U' R' U F D2 L' B2 D' B R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2
19: 11.59	D B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L U R D' L R B' F2
20: 9.99	R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D L D' L2 R F2 L2 F' L'
21: 13.06	B R' B2 D' L F U B' U' F2 B R2 F U2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 B'
22: 12.00	B2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' L' F D' R' D' L F2
23: 10.51	R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 U B2 D' B' D' B' L U2 L F2 U2 F'
24: 10.94	F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 F' U' L D U F' R U' L2 R' U2
25: 12.04	U' R2 U B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 B' U' R2 D R F2 U' F' U F2
26: 13.06	R2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 L D' F R' F' L2 U
27: 10.22	U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 F L' D2 L U' L' R2 F' R U'
28: 11.14	F R' U2 L' U2 D F' L' B U' D2 F L2 F R2 B2 R2 F U2 F
29: 13.89	B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D' L' R2 F' D F' R
30: 10.76	R2 F2 D R2 B2 D L2 U R2 D2 U' L' F' U R2 D R' B L2 B' F U'
31: 10.58	U' D' R2 D R' F U L B2 D B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2
32: 10.96	R' B2 R U2 R2 B2 R B2 L B R F2 D' L' F R B D L
33: 11.37	R B2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' R B R2 U L2 F D' B R D2 L2
34: 10.22	R2 B2 U2 B' F U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 D' R' U2 B U2 F R B2 D
35: 11.96	R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U' L' F2 R U R2 F' L R
36: 12.47	D2 U2 F U2 B' F U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F L' F' R D2 U' R' F2
37: 10.85	F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R D L' F2 R B D' B' F L2
38: 14.08	R' D' L2 U2 R' D2 F2 B' R F' R2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F2
39: 10.15	F2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 R' D2 R' D2 U' L U2 B' R2 F D' U2 R
40: 11.61	L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 F2 R B' L' U' B F' D' L U F
41: 9.88	D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L B L R' D U2 F2 R' B' U'
42: 11.82	F' D2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 R' D R' D L B F D L'
43: 10.08	L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' L F2 D B' R2 U' B' U' R' U2
44: 11.53	F L2 F2 D2 L D' B' U D' R L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2
45: 10.07	L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U' L2 R' F2 R' D' U2
46: 12.62	L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 R' B D U' L R2 F D2 F2 L2
47: (15.30)	U2 L U2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F' L B' L B U B' F U' F
48: 12.63	R2 F D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R' D2 B' D U2 B R' B U
49: 10.39	D2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B R' B2 U' B L F' R' D
50: 10.35	U' R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D B D' B2 R2 D' B L' B' U2 L


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2015)

PB pyra Average of 5: 8.44
1. 7.28 U R' U' L U R' U' R b u' 
2. (9.17) L U' L U' B L U L l 
3. (7.13) U L' B L' R' L' R' B' R' u' 
4. 8.98 U R L' B' U L B U' B l' r' b 
5. 9.07 U R U L B' R B R B' l' r u


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 10.96 3x3 AO50
> 
> 24% of solves were sub 10, 58% were sub 11 and 8% were sub 9.
> 
> ...



cheeky sub-10 average of 12 to start it off too. good job!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice 1:02.03 PB ao5 on 4x4, sub 1 here I come!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2015)

um... 1. 6.44 (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -5) / (3, 3) / (6) / (-5) / (3) / (4) / (3) / (-1) / UUdd


----------



## qaz (Sep 17, 2015)

OH PB single

14.34 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B U F' R2 D R' F2 U' B D



Spoiler



z2 y'
D R' D R' D2
U2 R' U' R
y U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
y' D R U' R' D'
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

50 moves/14.34s = 3.49 tps


also a 21.43 ao12


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 17, 2015)

3x3 PB Single, PB Ao5 AND Ao12

Time List:
1. 24.526 D2 B R2 D L' U D L F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 U 
2. 21.694 B' D' R2 B U2 F2 R U' L D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 D' 
3. 21.094 U R' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' F' D2 U B F L2 F' L' 
4. (25.249) R L' B U2 L' U' D R' U' L U2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 L' F2 
5. 18.253 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B U2 R' F' R2 D U2 L2 F R' 
6. 24.536 D2 U2 L2 U' F2 U F' L R' U2 B' L2 U' L' R2 D 
7. 20.418 D' B D' R2 D2 F' U' R F L' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' 
8. (14.802) F L' U2 B2 U' D2 B' L U' B2 R2 U2 D R2 U L2 D F2 B' 
9. 18.217 R D' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U' B' U' F R F' R F' D F2 
10. 19.650 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D U2 B' U2 L D' U2 B' R F2 U F 
11. 18.547 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B U2 L F L2 B2 L U F L' 
12. 19.028 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B' D2 U2 R2 D' R F' R B U2

Ao5 are solves 8-12, the average of 5 18.57, average of 12 was 20.53.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 17, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/b96799fd5647af37520e4dd83fe4a9d7
Roux always da best, I got to 2nd but eff'n teamers got to me.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 17, 2015)

dayan 2x2 is amazing! 2.11 ao 100 (not pb) but without any setup other than minor tensioning! cant wait to break it in and set it up!

also this: 

1. 7.00 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' L2 B' D F' R' U L' D2 U2 F' R 
2. 8.13 D R2 U B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' R U L' U L2 B L F L2 U 
3. 5.88 F L2 F2 U F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 R B U' B L D' R2 F2 L2

edit: forgot to mention that its a 7.00 mo3



theROUXbiksCube said:


> https://gyazo.com/b96799fd5647af37520e4dd83fe4a9d7
> Roux always da best, I got to 2nd but eff'n teamers got to me.



lol


----------



## NeilH (Sep 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> https://gyazo.com/b96799fd5647af37520e4dd83fe4a9d7
> Roux always da best, I got to 2nd but eff'n teamers got to me.



3rd with 3309??
Took me about 12000 to get there and 14000 to 1st


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 17, 2015)

NeilH said:


> 3rd with 3309??
> Took me about 12000 to get there and 14000 to 1st



At one point I had 9000 but the teamers ate me (((


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 17, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> cheeky sub-10 average of 12 to start it off too. good job!



Thanks! I lubed my liying and my times just went down super quickly!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 17, 2015)

roux 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-17
avg of 12: 19.20

Time List:
1. 19.36 U' F D2 F L2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 U' B L D2 U' F' L2 R2 
2. 18.61 D' B U' R U2 F R2 D' B L' B U2 B U2 B L2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 
3. 22.48 B2 D F' L2 F' L U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D2 
4. 20.84 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D F R D' U2 F D' B R' U' F 
5. 19.06 B' U2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 L F' U' F2 U B2 L' F 
6. 15.55 D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 L' U L2 R' U' L' F2 R B' R 
7. (14.43) B2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 U2 R U B F U F' D' L2 U2 R' 
8. (34.53) B F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 L' B' D2 R' B R' U' B2 F 
9. 16.77 B2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R D' U' R' 
10. 21.69 U2 R D2 F2 R U2 R U2 B2 R2 D' L' R' B U2 R' F L2 B2 L2 
11. 20.56 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B' F U' R B' U2 R2 F U F' 
12. 17.08 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U' L2 R U2 B L R' B' R2 D R F2

17.13 ao5 from 5-9

20.69 ao50


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> dayan 2x2 is amazing! 2.11 ao 100 (not pb) but without any setup other than minor tensioning! cant wait to break it in and set it up!
> 
> also this:
> 
> ...



Another sub-6?! Nice!


----------



## qaz (Sep 17, 2015)

lol wtf was this

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-17
avg of 5: 9.09

Time List:
1. 7.31 D2 L2 F' L2 U' F' D R D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D F2 D2 F2 R' 
2. (6.60) U2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L D' F L2 D' B' F2 U2 B2 
3. 11.33 U' F2 D2 F R' D2 B L R2 F2 L2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D 
4. (12.20) D2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R' U' B U L2 D' B L F' R' 
5. 8.63 U' F' R B' R' L' F' D' L R2 D2 R2 F R2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 R'

pb single by 0.02


Spoiler



x2 y' 
R D R L F' D2 R
U L U L'
y' R' U R U' R U R'
U R' U' R y U' R U R'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

36 moves / 6.60 = 5.45 tps


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2015)

Average of 12: 10.63
1. 11.17 (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-5, 4) / (-4, 2) / (2) / (1) / (-5) / (6) / (1) / (0) / dUUd
2. 9.67 (4, -1) / (4, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-2, 3) / (2) / (6) / (4) / (-3) / (-3) / (4) / ddUU
3. 11.98 (0, -4) / (3, 3) / (-5, -3) / (4, -2) / (6) / (6) / (-1) / (5) / (0) / (1) / Uddd
4. (8.72) (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 1) / (-5, -2) / (-3) / (-1) / (4) / (3) / (2) / (-5) / UUdU
5. (12.24) (3, 5) / (1, -5) / (0, 2) / (-4, 5) / (-1) / (0) / (-5) / (1) / (-5) / (-1) / UUdd
6. 10.52 (-2, -2) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 3) / (-4) / (3) / (-4) / (-2) / (1) / (-1) / UdUd
7. 9.72 (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4) / (1) / (1) / (3) / (-4) / (0) / UUdU
8. 10.48 (5, -3) / (-5, -3) / (5, 3) / (2, -1) / (2) / (-2) / (-3) / (6) / (5) / (0) / dUUd
9. 10.93 (6, 0) / (-5, -2) / (4, -5) / (5, 3) / (1) / (1) / (-1) / (-2) / (-1) / (-3) / ddUU
10. 10.64 (3, 2) / (-1, -5) / (1, -1) / (-1, -4) / (5) / (6) / (0) / (3) / (0) / (-5) / dUdd
11. 11.95 (0, 6) / (6, 5) / (5, 3) / (3, 6) / (-4) / (1) / (0) / (-1) / (4) / (-1) / Uddd
12. 9.20 (-2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (4, 6) / (-4, 0) / (-5) / (-5) / (6) / (2) / (4) / (-3) / UUdd


----------



## Torch (Sep 17, 2015)

53. 9.32 L' B D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D F' L U2 B' U' B F' D' 

x2 z U L F' L D2
U R' U R
U2 R U' R' L U' L'
U L' R U2 L R'
U R U R'
M' U M U2 M' U M
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'

53/9.32=5.69 TPS

Fun fact: LL was more moves than F2L on this solve.

Also, what I should have done for LL: U l [J perm] l' U'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 17, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Another sub-6?! Nice!



thanks!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 17, 2015)

7 move pll 

(49.53) R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 18, 2015)

Skewb Diamond UWR! No video unfortunately, but the time was 6.397. Can anyone add Skewb Diamond to the UWR page on the Speedsolving Wiki? Idk how you do it, but if you believe me... you know.


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 18, 2015)

Random sub-6:

(5.96) L U2 R D2 R' D' R' D' F' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 F D2 B'


----------



## Username (Sep 18, 2015)

5.90 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U F' D R2 B F L2 B2 L F' R'

LL was F' R' F R U R U' R'


5.80 B2 R B2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R F' D F' R' U2 B' D2 L R' U

x2
R' U2 F' D' R'
U L U' L'
U2 y' R' U R U2 R' U R
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y2 R U' R' U R U' R'
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'


relubed my meiying


----------



## mafergut (Sep 18, 2015)

Finally learned the basic set of algs to finish Megaminx last layer form this guide. In fact FRUR'U'F' to orient edges and the basic corner orientation method were already known so, in fact it was just 2 algs to learn:

L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' - to cycle 3 edges - This is something like an adaptation of a sune to a Megaminx done on the left (I assume I could do it on the right as well)
U L U' R' U L' U' R - to cycle 3 corners - And isn't this one also something like a Niklas from the back with a U at the beginning? (extract one pair, move it to the other side extract the other pair, re-insert the 1st pair, re-insert the 2nd pair)

Then it was like 0 algs learned. Does that mean it is not an accomplishment any more? 

EDIT: Tried also Sune and Anti-sune on the right. Both cycle 3 edges nicely on the Megaminx, as expected.

EDIT2: Also tried a Niklas and realized why they do it from the back. Damn 5 faces, hehehe. A "normal" Niklas does absolutely nothing to the Megaminx if done to R and L faces, you need to apply it to R and the fack-left face


----------



## sqAree (Sep 18, 2015)

That makes me wonder if there is some advanced method to solve the last layer of Megaminx? I always did it intuitively only using 3x3 stuff (a bit different to your method though @mafergut), but it's totally slow..


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Skewb Diamond UWR! No video unfortunately, but the time was 6.397. Can anyone add Skewb Diamond to the UWR page on the Speedsolving Wiki? Idk how you do it, but if you believe me... you know.



GJ! But practise WCA events plsssssssss haha


----------



## Username (Sep 18, 2015)

8.84 ao100


----------



## Iggy (Sep 18, 2015)

Sq-1

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-18
solves/total: 377/378

single
best: 9.04
worst: 50.39

mean of 3
current: 21.58 (σ = 2.64)
best: 13.80 (σ = 1.44)

avg of 5
current: 19.90 (σ = 0.84)
best: 15.21 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 12
current: 19.55 (σ = 2.02)
best: 15.57 (σ = 1.29)

avg of 50
current: 18.96 (σ = 2.21)
best: 17.40 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 100
current: 18.60 (σ = 2.48)
best: 17.92 (σ = 2.81)

Average: 18.64 (σ = 2.89)
Mean: 19.10

PB avg12 and avg100. Dat avg12 though, didn't expect to beat my 15.93 so soon. Also now it seems like I get a sub 10 every big session I do lol

9.04 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -1)/(4, -1) 



Spoiler: avg of 12: 15.57



Time List:
1. 14.64 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
2. 13.99 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -2) 
3. 16.99 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/ 
4. (21.18) (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
5. (12.61) (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
6. 16.95 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
7. 16.71 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
8. 16.53 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
9. 14.33 (-3, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -2) 
10. 13.91 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
11. 15.08 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/ 
12. 16.56 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(5, -2)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> GJ! But practise WCA events plsssssssss haha



Oh I do lol, I just don't have any comps coming up, so I'm doing some other stuff


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 18, 2015)

(6.81) L D' U' B2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R U2 R2 F2 U F' R2 B2

on cam pb, pll skip


----------



## mafergut (Sep 18, 2015)

sqAree said:


> That makes me wonder if there is some advanced method to solve the last layer of Megaminx? I always did it intuitively only using 3x3 stuff (a bit different to your method though @mafergut), but it's totally slow..



All methods I've seen have 4 steps in one order or other: EO, EP, CP & CO or EO, CO, EP & CP.

The only difference apart from order is how many cases / algd you learn for each step so that you can just do each step with just 1 alg or you need to repeat several times one or several algs for each step. I am happy for now with what I have but I am already realizing that if I check what's the exact 3-edge cycle I need I can change between sune and anti-sune on the right or on the left and thus save some time. That's as far as I'm wanting to go for now.

I have seen discussions about full OLL & PLL but I think the sheer amount of algs makes it impractical (I read something about 260 OLL cases, not sure about PLL cases).


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 18, 2015)

59.61 4x4 ao100


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 18, 2015)

7.266, 7.351, 8.600, 7.340, 9.145 = 7.763

Best in a while, the first two 7s where ZBLLs and then the next one was an OLS.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 18, 2015)

didn't feel like starting a thread, and I still want a sub6


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2015)

decent avg5

Average of 5: 9.22
1. 9.36 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 F' L U2 B' D2 L' F U L' F' 
2. (8.24) U2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B R 
3. 9.32 U2 D B D R2 D F2 R F' D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 
4. 8.98 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B U L' U' F2 U' R D2 L2 U' 
5. (12.08) U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F U2 L2 U2 R U' L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F R B'


----------



## mafergut (Sep 18, 2015)

It feels so nice when you are bad at some event... because you can improve significantly almost every day 

New 3x3 OH PBs:

Ao5: 44.13 = (40.08), (53.20), 43.43, 43.09, 45.87
Ao12: 46.80 = 44.87, 44.57, 48.51, 48.17, 49.72, 43.65[OLL skip], (55.32), 54.94, 47.72, (42.33), 42.91, 42.95
Ao50: 49.23 (sub-50!!!!)
Ao100: 50.86


----------



## sqAree (Sep 18, 2015)

mafergut said:


> All methods I've seen have 4 steps in one order or other: EO, EP, CP & CO or EO, CO, EP & CP.
> 
> The only difference apart from order is how many cases / algd you learn for each step so that you can just do each step with just 1 alg or you need to repeat several times one or several algs for each step. I am happy for now with what I have but I am already realizing that if I check what's the exact 3-edge cycle I need I can change between sune and anti-sune on the right or on the left and thus save some time. That's as far as I'm wanting to go for now.
> 
> I have seen discussions about full OLL & PLL but I think the sheer amount of algs makes it impractical (I read something about 260 OLL cases, not sure about PLL cases).



Alright, thanks. My system doesn't seem too bad then.  Although I will do a bit research about full PLL Megaminx (I don't even know full OLL for 3x3 so I won't bother for Mega).

Edit: First timed mega solve: 11:36.01. ._.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 18, 2015)

sqAree said:


> Alright, thanks. My system doesn't seem too bad then.  Although I will do a bit research about full PLL Megaminx (I don't even know full OLL for 3x3 so I won't bother for Mega).
> 
> Edit: First timed mega solve: 11:36.01. ._.



I don't even dare to time myself at Mega... yet.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2015)

1. 7.83 (3, 5) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 3) / (-2) / (-2) / (-5) / (0) / (2) / (-4) / UdUd

2nd best solve


----------



## Chree (Sep 18, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I don't even dare to time myself at Mega... yet.



I dare you.

Gives you something to beat, right?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 18, 2015)

29.10 4x4 single! Good considering I got a dot case.


----------



## Torch (Sep 18, 2015)

11.54 ao12: 11.66, 11.60, 10.21, 12.06, 14.31, (9.80), (15.32), 11.20, 11.41, 10.38, 10.98, 11.62

Not PB, but the best I've gotten in a few weeks. Counting 14


----------



## mafergut (Sep 18, 2015)

Chree said:


> I dare you.
> 
> Gives you something to beat, right?



Okay, I'll try to time myself once or twice tomorrow. Don't laugh at me if it's something like 20 minutes


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 18, 2015)

Duuuuuuuude. 3x3 PB ao5.
23.17, 21.24, (32.35), 23.84, 20.60 = 22.75 ao5.
Dat 32.35 doe xD


----------



## qaz (Sep 18, 2015)

OH

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-18
avg of 5: 17.70

Time List:
1. (16.62) F' L2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U R' F U F U2 B2 U' L2 U 
2. (22.01) R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 F' R F R2 B F2 L' D R2 
3. 19.37 L2 F' L D' R2 F U' L B' R U' R2 L2 U R2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 
4. 16.99 D L D2 L' F U B' R2 L' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 F2 
5. 16.73 U L' D B L' D2 R' D2 F L2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 B2 L D2 R' F2

also pb ao12 but only barely because of a bunch of counting ****


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 18, 2015)

Is my ded Weilong alive again? or am I alive?
Counting 8 and 9 ftw. Good solve on the 7, however I believe it was a misscramble so I don't know if I should count these as pb's
Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: *7.54*
worst: 14.56

mean of 3
current: 9.20 (σ = 1.06)
best: 9.20 (σ = 1.06)

avg of 5
current: 9.20 (σ = 1.06)
* best: 9.20 (σ = 1.06)*

avg of 12
current: 10.82 (σ = 1.45)
best: *10.82 (σ = 1.45)*

Average: 10.82 (σ = 1.45)
Mean: 10.86

Time List:
1. 10.07 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F R D B' L F2 U' B2 F' 
2. 11.70 B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F D2 B' L2 D L' F2 U B 
3. 10.60 F L2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 U R2 U' L2 B' R D R2 D' L2 D B' L' 
4. 12.45 U2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 B2 L F2 B R2 F R' D2 U L' F' R' 
5. 12.65 R' F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R D2 F D' L U' B D 
6. 14.56 D B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U L2 U B2 R2 F L B U' R D U2 L' F2 U2 
7. 11.29 R' B' F2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R' B U' R2 U F2 U' B' F2 
8. 7.54 B U B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 L U2 B' U' B2 F' R2 D' R' 
9. 11.86 L2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' L' F R' U R B' L' D 
10. 9.15 F B2 D2 L2 U2 L R2 U2 L' D2 U2 L U L' B' R2 F' U2 L' F' U 
11. 8.15 R D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B F2 R D2 B2 R' D' U2 B' 
12. 10.28 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 R' U2 B U R' U L' U2 F2 L R


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Is my ded Weilong alive again? or am I alive?
> Counting 8 and 9 ftw. Good solve on the 7, however I believe it was a misscramble so I don't know if I should count these as pb's
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-18
> solves/total: 12/12
> ...



miscrambles my ***. haters can kiss it. count it.

nice! good to see you're practising again!


----------



## NeilH (Sep 18, 2015)

PB's:

13.96 ao5
16.25 ao50

If i learn my R's, N's, and V I should be well below 17


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 18, 2015)

4x4 wtf:

32.81 Fw D' R' Rw' L D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U Uw B D' F Rw2 B2 R Rw F' Uw2 U2 Rw' F' Rw2 L' Fw L2 Rw D Rw U L' Fw2 Uw' D' B' Fw R' Fw (0.1 off PB)

37.05 ao5 PB 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 5: 37.05

Time List:
1. 37.03 Fw R' L F2 Uw D2 L R2 B Fw2 Uw2 R B2 Rw2 L' B' Rw B F U2 Rw Fw2 U L2 D2 R' Uw2 R2 B' Rw F U2 Fw' D' Rw B2 Uw2 F Uw' F' 
2. 36.41 D' Uw2 R Fw2 F D' R' L' U2 L B Rw2 D R B Rw Fw' U' Fw2 R2 Uw Rw' Uw2 B2 F2 L D R2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F L F2 U2 Rw2 D2 B2 F2 D' 
3. (33.94) B Fw' Uw Rw' Uw R2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 U2 B' Uw' F' D' Fw' L Fw Rw2 L2 Uw D L2 U2 B Fw' U Rw2 U2 D' Uw F Uw Fw B2 U Uw' F2 R U2 Fw 
4. (42.86) R2 Fw U' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U F Uw U2 L2 U2 Fw2 L' B' F Uw' D2 F' U R2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L2 R B2 L' U Fw2 U L' F' Rw F R' Fw2 Uw' L 
5. 37.71 Uw' Fw' B F2 Uw D2 F U F B Uw L2 Fw' U2 D Rw2 D F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 Fw2 L' U' L' Rw' Uw2 B' R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 R' Rw F2



39.15 ao12 PB 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 12: 39.15

Time List:
1. 37.03 Fw R' L F2 Uw D2 L R2 B Fw2 Uw2 R B2 Rw2 L' B' Rw B F U2 Rw Fw2 U L2 D2 R' Uw2 R2 B' Rw F U2 Fw' D' Rw B2 Uw2 F Uw' F' 
2. 36.41 D' Uw2 R Fw2 F D' R' L' U2 L B Rw2 D R B Rw Fw' U' Fw2 R2 Uw Rw' Uw2 B2 F2 L D R2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F L F2 U2 Rw2 D2 B2 F2 D' 
3. (33.94) B Fw' Uw Rw' Uw R2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 U2 B' Uw' F' D' Fw' L Fw Rw2 L2 Uw D L2 U2 B Fw' U Rw2 U2 D' Uw F Uw Fw B2 U Uw' F2 R U2 Fw 
4. 42.86 R2 Fw U' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U F Uw U2 L2 U2 Fw2 L' B' F Uw' D2 F' U R2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L2 R B2 L' U Fw2 U L' F' Rw F R' Fw2 Uw' L 
5. 37.71 Uw' Fw' B F2 Uw D2 F U F B Uw L2 Fw' U2 D Rw2 D F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 Fw2 L' U' L' Rw' Uw2 B' R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 R' Rw F2 
6. 39.28 U2 Rw2 U2 Uw' F R2 F2 Fw2 R D L Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 R' L' F B' R2 Uw2 U D Fw2 B2 Rw L R2 U L B F' Uw L' B2 L R2 Fw2 F2 
7. (44.83) Rw2 Fw2 U' R' D R2 Fw B' L U2 Rw L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw U Fw R L' D' R F2 B2 D L' Fw2 R' F' B' Fw R U2 B Fw' U Fw' B L2 R' D2 
8. 42.83 F2 B2 Rw2 Fw D2 R' U Rw' U2 R' Uw' L Rw2 F L' B Rw' L' U' Uw' F2 D R Fw' D2 U2 B' U2 B R' F2 Fw2 B D2 U R2 L' Fw R' F2 
9. 35.38 B D' L' Uw' Rw' Fw' U2 D2 F2 Uw' D' Rw' R2 F D2 Rw D' R' U2 L' B U' R2 F2 R2 Rw Fw Rw F' L2 Rw R Uw' B' D F D L' B Rw' 
10. 40.31 Uw' Fw2 L' F2 Rw' L' B Uw' U Fw2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D Fw2 F2 Rw' U Uw' L' D' B Rw' R U' Uw' R B2 Uw2 Rw Fw F' L2 B' Fw R2 F' D F' 
11. 41.28 R2 U2 Fw2 D Rw D2 L2 U Rw F B U2 Fw' Rw' Uw D2 U' R U' B R' B Rw' B' Fw2 D Fw D' Rw' R' Fw' L' U2 D' Fw2 B2 U2 R' Rw Uw2 
12. 38.36 Fw' F2 B' R B2 Uw' Rw2 B' D' Fw' Rw' Uw' F2 U2 Uw2 L R2 D2 B' L' D2 U L Fw2 Rw2 L Uw' Rw R D L2 D Uw Fw2 Uw B2 Fw L' B' Rw2



and 40.72 ao50 PB and 41.46 ao100 PB



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 100: 41.46

Time List:
1. 41.66 Uw2 Rw R' Fw' D Fw F B R2 B U R' Uw R2 Fw Uw2 U L2 Rw2 F2 Rw' R D' L Fw' B R B' F Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw' Rw D2 L' B' Rw F Rw2 
2. 41.25 D L D L2 D B2 Uw Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw Uw' D' B L F' B2 Uw2 D2 F Fw2 R2 Uw' F' L2 Uw' L D R2 U2 Fw' D' B2 F2 Fw Uw2 Fw L2 F' 
3. 38.21 Fw2 R2 Uw' U' Rw' U2 D2 L2 D2 Fw U2 Uw Fw Uw' R U Fw R2 L2 B R2 U' L D' F2 Fw2 L B' D Uw2 F2 Uw U B U F D U B2 Fw' 
4. (49.50) B2 D' B D2 F' B' R2 Uw2 Rw2 R U2 Rw2 F2 B' Rw' F Uw2 L' U' Uw' R Uw Fw2 L2 Rw Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw L B F Fw' Uw' L Rw' U R Fw 
5. 39.00 Rw' L' Uw U Fw U2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 F2 L Rw' R F' L' F' Rw D B2 L2 Uw2 F2 Fw B' Uw' Fw D' L' Rw' R2 B Fw' D F Rw2 F' B U Rw' Uw2 
6. 46.27 B2 F R' Rw Uw' L' B D2 F' Fw' R L2 Uw' D' Fw' D' Rw L' Uw2 U L Rw' Fw' D U Rw2 Uw Fw' R2 U2 Rw' B2 R2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw D2 Fw' L 
7. 40.31 U' F' U' F2 Rw' U R L' Uw Fw' L' Uw' D F Fw' Rw' U2 L2 B Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw' B' D U2 Rw' U2 Uw R F R U R' F2 Fw L2 B F' 
8. 45.00 R' D2 Rw R2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw2 B R2 F' R U2 Rw' D2 L' F' Fw2 U' R D' U2 Rw R' U Fw' B R' Fw D2 R D2 Uw2 L' Uw' D L Fw2 F U 
9. 43.84 Fw2 L2 Fw' Uw U2 Fw R2 F' Uw Fw2 Uw F R' L2 Rw2 B' Fw Rw2 Fw2 R' Rw2 B U Fw2 D' F U L' F Fw' B2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B' Fw' U2 F' U2 
10. 44.53 Fw2 Uw Rw F R2 D Uw U' B' Fw' U2 D' L F2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Fw F2 Rw U2 Uw L D2 F2 L2 Fw' U2 Rw' L2 R2 B F2 Uw F' Rw F2 
11. 39.81 U R' Uw L R2 U' B2 Uw' L F' Uw2 Fw D U' F L D2 L Fw B Rw D' L' Uw2 D2 B R Rw Uw' U F L' Fw B' F D2 B L2 F Fw' 
12. (48.59) F Uw L Uw' Fw2 R L' B F2 Rw2 U2 D F2 B2 U2 F' D' B' Rw2 Uw R L U2 R' L Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' L' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' B' Uw' 
13. 39.81 B2 D2 R Rw2 Uw' Rw' B2 Fw U F' Uw B2 U' F' R' Rw Fw2 F' L B D2 U B2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L F' Rw F D Uw F2 B R' B2 Rw F' R' Rw2 
14. 40.52 R' Fw2 B2 L2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L' B Rw F2 R2 F R' D2 Uw2 L2 D L' U' L2 Fw Rw2 Uw F2 Uw B L' U2 F' Fw D' Uw Fw2 F2 D2 U F' 
15. 36.84 F' B' D' B F2 R Rw2 Fw B2 Uw R' Fw2 Uw B F U' Rw2 Uw Fw2 B' Uw2 D2 Fw' U2 B' U2 F Fw2 B' Uw R Rw' L' D2 L' Rw U Rw D' F 
16. 44.75 Fw' R2 Rw' U2 F' D2 U2 Rw2 Fw Rw B D' B' D F2 Rw' F' L2 B Rw D' B Rw U D' Fw' F2 Uw' D' Rw' D' Fw F' D' B' L' F' R2 F2 D2 
17. 41.90 F U L D U F L2 B U' D F2 D Rw' L2 F2 R F2 Rw2 F2 Rw' B F2 R' Uw F Rw Uw' B2 Fw2 D' R' Rw B' Fw2 L2 R Fw' D2 R B2 
18. 42.09 U2 Uw Fw2 Rw' F' B Uw L D2 R U' D L D' Rw' D Uw Rw2 U2 Rw Fw R U2 Fw' D2 L U2 Rw Fw' L2 Uw2 F2 R' U' Uw Rw2 F2 B2 Uw2 Fw 
19. 42.46 R Uw2 L2 Rw' D U2 Rw2 R L2 D F L' Rw2 Uw F2 U' D' R B' F D Fw2 D' U R2 Rw' F' B Rw' F2 B2 U2 F' Rw D Fw' F' Uw2 F' U 
20. 40.56 B Uw L2 Uw2 Rw' B' D2 Rw2 F2 Uw Rw D R2 F Fw2 U Rw B' Rw2 B2 Uw F2 Uw2 L Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw U' D L' Rw D U2 L' B2 U Uw' L U' 
21. 36.78 B D2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 L Fw2 R2 Rw' L' F2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 D R Rw Uw U D2 Fw L2 U2 D2 Rw Uw' Fw2 L Uw U2 Fw2 B' F R D2 Uw' L' Rw R2 U2 
22. 42.86 Rw2 D2 B' D Uw2 Rw L2 B' F U F' L D' F B Fw U Uw' Rw2 L R' Fw' Uw' Fw' L' Rw' B' Uw2 F' B Rw U R L2 Rw' U2 Uw Rw R2 D2 
23. 39.63 R2 U2 B Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' F' B2 R' Fw' F Uw2 Fw' B2 D' Fw' R Uw D2 U F R Rw' Fw U2 Uw2 B2 R Uw' F2 R2 Fw Uw2 L' D2 L2 
24. 46.34 Fw' R Fw' U R' D2 B2 U' F U2 Rw' D2 R2 B R2 Rw' Uw' U L2 B R Uw2 D B2 L2 U' F2 Fw U' Fw2 B' Rw D Uw2 B Fw' L2 D2 R' Fw' 
25. 46.86 D R U2 Fw2 Rw2 D F' Rw U2 Uw' L' D Uw' F B Fw' Rw' D F' Fw Uw' Rw2 F2 L' Fw2 R B R' Fw Rw2 Fw R' U' Rw Uw' L B' U2 R F2 
26. 38.97 Uw' D F U2 B' F Rw2 Uw' L' U2 Fw B' Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B U F L Uw D' Rw2 R' Fw2 L U' B Rw' U2 R2 F R2 B R' F Fw2 Rw2 D2 
27. 42.43 Uw' L' Uw R Fw' L Fw B2 Uw B' U' D F2 Uw' L2 R' F U2 B' Rw' L2 D2 Uw2 L' B R D2 U2 F2 Fw R2 Rw L2 Fw' F B' Uw' D2 B R 
28. 44.06 L' Fw B2 U2 Fw2 L2 R' D2 U' R B2 R Fw2 B F2 D2 F' D R D2 Rw' D Uw2 F' Fw2 L' R2 U' L2 B L' F' D2 U2 L Uw2 U2 D B2 R 
29. (48.00) R Rw2 Uw B Fw L' F2 Uw R2 Fw B' U' Rw D U Rw' U' B Uw L2 U2 D' Uw B2 Uw' R' F' B2 Rw' U2 L' Fw F' U2 D2 L' Fw' Uw' B R2 
30. (35.80) F2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 D Uw' Fw' B2 R2 Rw' Fw' B2 L2 R' Rw B L2 Uw2 F B' Fw' Uw L' B' R' Rw2 F2 B2 Fw' U' Uw2 R' U2 B Uw' B2 L2 B' Fw 
31. 38.06 U B2 L2 Fw2 F' B' Uw B D2 R Rw Uw2 B' F' Fw2 U Rw' U2 Uw L2 R' U F' Fw L2 Rw F Fw2 D2 Fw Rw2 B Uw' B' R D' L2 R' D B' 
32. 44.52 D2 B R Rw2 Fw2 Rw F' Uw2 Rw' D B' Fw2 U Rw2 Fw' L2 D2 B' F D B Fw R Fw R2 D' F L B F' Rw U2 Fw' B L' B2 Uw Rw2 D' Uw2 
33. 43.66 R F2 Fw D' Uw2 Fw D2 F L' Rw2 R' F' L Fw2 L2 U2 Fw2 U' L B' F2 L B R' L D Fw' Uw U Rw2 R' D Uw' Fw' Rw' L2 R2 Uw2 Fw' B 
34. 46.93 U' F2 L2 F Uw Rw' R' Uw B D2 Rw2 B' F Fw' Rw' R2 D2 F' Fw2 D B' L2 U F Uw Fw B Rw2 Fw U2 Uw2 F U2 D2 Uw2 L B Rw L B 
35. 40.88 R' D F L B Uw Fw2 D' Rw Fw2 U Rw L' U2 Uw Rw2 U' B' Uw L' U2 Uw' Rw2 U2 B' R2 Fw2 L R' Uw Rw F' D U2 Uw' L Rw' R U2 D2 
36. 42.10 B' Rw L2 R2 D2 Fw' L2 D Fw' B2 F2 Rw' L Fw F' R2 B2 D2 B Rw F' D2 R2 Uw D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 F R2 Rw U' Rw' D2 Uw B' F' U' B Fw2 
37. 36.99 Rw2 U2 B' L2 Uw Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 D Fw2 Rw' L2 R' B F2 U' F B' Uw' L B' D Uw' Rw U' B Rw R2 Uw2 B2 F' D' F L F L' B2 L2 Fw2 
38. 45.53 U2 F' B' Rw2 D Rw' Fw' R2 F' Fw Uw Rw U Fw2 D' Fw' B' D Rw D F Fw L' U2 Fw2 F' D2 R2 Uw' U' R' Rw F2 Fw' Uw Fw Rw' D' R' D 
39. 45.68 Fw U2 R2 F' U' F' U2 B' Fw U Rw2 Fw2 R Fw2 B2 Rw2 R D U F2 Uw' Rw R2 U L' R' D U2 Rw' U' Uw' F2 Uw Fw2 D R' F L' B2 Fw 
40. 38.50 Uw L Rw D2 L' F' Fw U' Fw' D Uw R2 F L' R2 U2 Rw' D' R2 Uw2 F2 R F2 Fw2 Rw' L2 R B2 Fw R' Rw' D2 B R F2 B2 D2 R B Uw' 
41. 37.08 D' Fw2 L2 Uw' F R D B2 D' Rw' L2 Fw' F' Uw' L' U2 Rw U L2 D' F Rw R2 Fw B U Rw D2 F2 Uw R2 Fw R' F' D R U' Fw' D U' 
42. 40.25 Fw R2 F Rw F L2 Fw L D' U' B' U D' R U' L R2 B2 Rw U' R U L R Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw Fw' Rw' R Uw2 L2 Uw2 B U' Fw L Uw Fw2 
43. 41.25 D' U2 Fw2 L2 B R2 U Rw' D' R' Rw2 D Uw2 Fw' U' Fw2 Rw' L2 R2 F' B Rw2 R' L U' Fw U2 L' Fw2 D L2 Uw' Fw' R2 Rw Uw' R' B U' B2 
44. 43.26 F2 B U D2 R' B' Uw2 F Uw' F' Rw2 R' Fw2 U D Rw Fw' Uw B F' Fw' Rw' Fw Rw' R' L2 U2 L' R Fw B Rw B' L2 B R2 B R2 U2 L' 
45. 37.65 Fw U2 Fw2 U F' B2 R2 U' Fw' Rw2 L Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 F2 Fw' R F D2 R' Uw2 U2 F2 R' U D2 Rw Uw2 F2 L D2 F L Uw2 L' Rw' B F2 Fw2 
46. 37.77 Uw2 R' F2 D' U' Uw L' Uw2 F Uw B R' U' Fw2 D B' R2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 L D2 R' L2 F2 R' Rw2 Uw R2 F' B' Fw' U' F U2 Fw D2 B' 
47. 41.97 U' R B D B2 Fw2 D' B U Uw D2 Rw R2 Fw2 B Uw B L' Fw' B R F' D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw B2 L R' F2 U2 B2 F' U2 Fw' Uw' Fw' R F2 
48. 45.80 Uw' Fw L' Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw' U' F Uw' R' L Uw2 U2 F R D R Rw2 L' U' L Uw F B' D L' F L F' Uw' R' D' B2 F Uw2 Fw2 F' R' Fw 
49. (47.78) Fw2 D2 F' Rw' Fw B2 L' Uw' Rw R2 Uw2 F Fw2 D U' Uw F' R Rw2 L2 U Uw' L2 U2 L2 F R F Rw2 Fw' U2 R U2 R B R2 L D' Fw2 U 
50. 46.55 L Rw R B' F L' Fw' D2 Fw2 R' B U B' L' Uw' D Rw F' B R U2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D' F B R' Fw B2 D F B2 U Fw2 U Rw2 U Fw Uw 
51. 38.25 Fw' Uw Rw' F D U' Uw2 R' Fw U' Rw' R B' D F2 U' F U2 Rw D Fw2 Uw' R' Rw2 D2 L F' Rw2 R Uw' L D Rw2 Fw' R B2 Rw Uw2 L2 U2 
52. 36.96 R2 B2 Fw2 F Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' L2 F U' Rw2 U2 L R Uw' D F' L Fw L2 Rw' U' Rw2 B2 Fw' U' Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 R' F R' D2 Rw Fw2 B2 Uw' R 
53. 43.16 Fw2 D2 Rw' R D B2 Uw R2 D R' Rw' L Uw2 Rw Fw L2 U' R Rw2 U L2 F2 B' U2 Rw Fw Uw Rw2 F Uw L D2 Uw' R Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw Fw L2 
54. 46.19 B2 U L Uw U' F' R Uw' B U2 B' L2 Fw2 D R' L' Uw2 R2 F Uw2 L2 F Fw U' F2 Fw2 Rw D R' Fw' Uw Rw2 R2 D B' Fw2 F' R' F2 U2 
55. 38.00 Fw2 D' R2 F' U D2 Fw2 F2 R' B2 Uw2 R Uw2 Fw D Rw' L Fw F' D2 L2 Rw' F' U2 R U2 Uw' D' Rw2 B2 F D L2 F U' R' B' D Uw' B' 
56. 45.69 Rw2 D2 F' D2 Fw2 B' L' R' Rw U R2 Rw L Fw' R' D Fw F2 U B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 F B D2 F L' D' L' Uw B' Rw' L U D Fw2 B' 
57. 38.69 F' B R2 U' L' F' U2 B' F' Rw2 B' Fw F2 L' Rw2 Fw' L Uw2 L' B2 D' Rw D L B Uw2 Fw' L' Fw2 B D2 Uw U2 F2 B2 Uw2 L2 R D2 Fw 
58. 37.03 Fw R' L F2 Uw D2 L R2 B Fw2 Uw2 R B2 Rw2 L' B' Rw B F U2 Rw Fw2 U L2 D2 R' Uw2 R2 B' Rw F U2 Fw' D' Rw B2 Uw2 F Uw' F' 
59. 36.41 D' Uw2 R Fw2 F D' R' L' U2 L B Rw2 D R B Rw Fw' U' Fw2 R2 Uw Rw' Uw2 B2 F2 L D R2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F L F2 U2 Rw2 D2 B2 F2 D' 
60. (33.94) B Fw' Uw Rw' Uw R2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 U2 B' Uw' F' D' Fw' L Fw Rw2 L2 Uw D L2 U2 B Fw' U Rw2 U2 D' Uw F Uw Fw B2 U Uw' F2 R U2 Fw 
61. 42.86 R2 Fw U' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U F Uw U2 L2 U2 Fw2 L' B' F Uw' D2 F' U R2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L2 R B2 L' U Fw2 U L' F' Rw F R' Fw2 Uw' L 
62. 37.71 Uw' Fw' B F2 Uw D2 F U F B Uw L2 Fw' U2 D Rw2 D F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 Fw2 L' U' L' Rw' Uw2 B' R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 R' Rw F2 
63. 39.28 U2 Rw2 U2 Uw' F R2 F2 Fw2 R D L Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 R' L' F B' R2 Uw2 U D Fw2 B2 Rw L R2 U L B F' Uw L' B2 L R2 Fw2 F2 
64. 44.83 Rw2 Fw2 U' R' D R2 Fw B' L U2 Rw L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw U Fw R L' D' R F2 B2 D L' Fw2 R' F' B' Fw R U2 B Fw' U Fw' B L2 R' D2 
65. 42.83 F2 B2 Rw2 Fw D2 R' U Rw' U2 R' Uw' L Rw2 F L' B Rw' L' U' Uw' F2 D R Fw' D2 U2 B' U2 B R' F2 Fw2 B D2 U R2 L' Fw R' F2 
66. (35.38) B D' L' Uw' Rw' Fw' U2 D2 F2 Uw' D' Rw' R2 F D2 Rw D' R' U2 L' B U' R2 F2 R2 Rw Fw Rw F' L2 Rw R Uw' B' D F D L' B Rw' 
67. 40.31 Uw' Fw2 L' F2 Rw' L' B Uw' U Fw2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D Fw2 F2 Rw' U Uw' L' D' B Rw' R U' Uw' R B2 Uw2 Rw Fw F' L2 B' Fw R2 F' D F' 
68. 41.28 R2 U2 Fw2 D Rw D2 L2 U Rw F B U2 Fw' Rw' Uw D2 U' R U' B R' B Rw' B' Fw2 D Fw D' Rw' R' Fw' L' U2 D' Fw2 B2 U2 R' Rw Uw2 
69. 38.36 Fw' F2 B' R B2 Uw' Rw2 B' D' Fw' Rw' Uw' F2 U2 Uw2 L R2 D2 B' L' D2 U L Fw2 Rw2 L Uw' Rw R D L2 D Uw Fw2 Uw B2 Fw L' B' Rw2 
70. 39.71 U' F' D' F U' B' Rw L' U2 D' Uw' F Fw' U2 D Uw Fw2 B Rw B F D' Rw' R' B2 Uw' Fw' Uw' U B2 Rw' B' F R Rw F2 Uw' Rw F' R2 
71. 40.55 F2 Uw2 F2 U L2 B2 F D' U Uw Fw Rw2 D' Fw' F' R' U2 D' Rw2 Fw' D U Uw R' L' U L Uw' U L F' U' Fw' Uw2 L' B L2 U2 R Fw 
72. (53.02) Fw2 D2 U Uw2 B2 R' Rw2 B2 F L2 Fw U2 Rw' B2 Fw F R F' B Uw2 B' L' F2 D' B2 D' Uw2 R F' U2 F Fw B2 D R' U D L Uw U' 
73. 41.38 D U F Uw2 Fw' U2 B2 U' B' R2 Fw2 Uw' R B' Fw F2 Rw' Fw L Uw2 L' Fw' D' L2 U L Fw' F2 L2 R2 Fw2 R B2 D2 Rw F Rw' R' F U' 
74. 43.69 R D' F' U' Uw R2 L2 Rw2 B' Rw2 L Uw2 F2 R2 U' R F' Fw B' L2 F U Rw R' U R Rw2 B2 Uw2 U L2 Rw Uw U2 Fw2 F U' L B' L2 
75. 43.21 Fw2 L2 Fw2 F U2 D' L' D R' U2 R' L2 Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw' L2 U' F2 R' Uw D' R L2 Rw2 F' L Uw U L2 Uw' L2 Uw R' L2 D2 F Fw2 R' Fw2 
76. 40.34 U B2 Fw2 U' F Fw' Rw D2 F2 L U Fw2 Rw2 R' F' B D2 Uw B Fw' F2 Rw' F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 R' Rw B2 L2 B2 F' U' R2 U F2 D F' L 
77. 39.80 U D Fw' D' B L' B' Rw' Uw R Fw Uw F Fw R' Rw2 Uw' D' L' Uw D' Fw2 U2 R' Fw' Rw' R' D2 Rw' Fw B Rw' D2 Fw' Rw2 R D2 L R U' 
78. 39.00 Rw' R' Uw D2 Fw R2 Rw' B L2 B Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw F L B' Uw2 B2 Uw2 F2 D2 B Uw' B Rw R2 L' U' D L2 U Uw' F2 L2 U' Uw2 B D B2 
79. 43.08 U' F' B Fw U' D2 Fw' Uw2 B2 D' U' L Fw L' R2 B Rw2 R Fw2 B2 R' Rw2 D2 F2 Fw' B' Rw2 L2 D' U' Rw2 D' Uw Fw2 F R' Uw F' Fw2 Uw 
80. 40.78 D' Rw2 D2 B2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 U2 B' U Rw2 U' Uw Rw' F2 B2 D' Rw' U' B2 F R2 B' F2 Fw' Rw' F Uw U2 D' L2 B' F' D2 U' Rw2 U' R 
81. 47.16 B' F2 Rw' F B Uw2 L U2 L2 Rw' Uw F R' L2 F' B2 L2 D B Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw R2 B2 L Rw D2 L Rw' F2 U' L' Fw2 U F2 R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 
82. 40.55 Rw' F Fw L' Uw2 D U' F' Uw D F U2 F' Rw2 B Rw' F2 U2 L2 U R' B2 Rw D2 R B Uw' D' B R2 L Uw2 Rw2 B2 Uw F U2 L Fw2 D2 
83. 38.84 D R' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 D' U2 L' U2 D L Uw L' Uw B2 L' D' B' R U' Fw2 U' L F' B' L Uw2 L2 D Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw2 F R2 B2 U 
84. 39.68 R' F Rw2 Fw' B' U Rw2 U2 D R' L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U Rw F D B2 Uw2 U' L Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw' U' Fw F' R' L U Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 D Fw2 
85. 39.21 L D U B2 D' Fw' L' Rw' B' Uw2 U' F' Rw2 F R B2 F Uw' F' R2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw R F2 Rw Uw2 F' Fw B2 D2 U' R F2 Rw' L D2 Uw' L 
86. 41.63 R' Rw2 D2 B2 F2 R' Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw L2 Uw R U2 Fw' D2 U' R' Rw' U' F' U' R Rw' Uw' L R2 Fw2 U' Fw D' R' F B' D' Rw' L B2 D2 F2 
87. 41.03 Fw F Rw' Uw2 D' U2 B Fw2 Uw2 Rw' B' D2 Rw2 Uw D' R2 L2 Rw' F2 Rw Uw Rw2 R2 Uw' R Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 B' Fw L Rw F2 R L' Fw 
88. 46.66 Fw' R' L' F2 L F Fw2 L2 Rw2 D2 U2 F Rw2 F2 U' L' Rw D' B R2 L' Fw2 R Uw2 Rw B Fw2 L Rw Fw L B2 R Rw B' Fw' U Fw2 Rw' Fw' 
89. 40.47 U B Uw2 B' U' Rw2 U L Uw U Fw L' Uw' L B2 D2 Rw L' F Uw' U D' R F Uw2 R2 L Fw2 Uw2 F D2 R2 D2 Fw Uw R2 L' F' B2 U' 
90. 40.44 U2 F' R F Fw U Fw2 R L Fw2 L2 B D' B2 L R2 Fw2 B' Rw' Fw Rw R2 U2 L Fw Uw B2 Rw F2 U R' F B D2 F2 D L2 Rw' U Fw' 
91. 36.94 Fw2 L' D' B2 Rw' Uw R' F2 U2 Rw2 L' U2 Uw' L2 F2 D Uw Fw2 L D L' R Uw' D2 B2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 R2 B' U R' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 L Rw' D 
92. (32.81) Fw D' R' Rw' L D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U Uw B D' F Rw2 B2 R Rw F' Uw2 U2 Rw' F' Rw2 L' Fw L2 Rw D Rw U L' Fw2 Uw' D' B' Fw R' Fw 
93. 45.59 Uw' F' B R2 F' R2 U' B2 L2 Rw' D2 L' F L2 Rw2 R' Uw' U2 D B' R Uw2 Fw2 R' F' U' R U2 R F2 U L2 B Uw R L2 B2 L' R' Rw 
94. 40.65 F D Fw F U' R' Fw' R2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B L Uw2 F2 U' L2 Fw' F' D Rw2 R2 B Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U' L Fw Rw' L2 U' D' F U B' R' Rw2 L 
95. 46.52 F D' R' D2 F2 U Rw' L' U2 D' B2 F' Fw Rw R Uw L2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw' U2 Rw2 U2 Uw' L R2 Fw' F' B2 U F2 Uw Fw2 B2 U2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw 
96. 36.65 B2 U2 Rw Fw' Uw U2 R' F Fw2 B Uw2 L D' Uw' Rw2 R D2 Fw2 D2 B' D B2 F Fw Uw' D2 U2 L2 F2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw U' B' U Fw B R' Rw' 
97. 44.96 Rw Fw' Rw2 L' U' B2 Fw D2 L B' Fw' Uw2 D Fw F2 L2 U' B' Rw2 L2 B' Uw Fw' L2 Rw F Uw' Fw' U' Uw2 L Uw' U' R Uw2 R D R B2 Fw' 
98. 39.30 Rw' B2 Rw' D' R2 B R' B Rw' L' D' R' Uw2 L2 D' Uw' Fw F' L' B' Fw2 F U2 Fw F Uw' Rw2 Fw' U2 R' L2 U L2 Fw2 D' L' U2 Fw2 U F 
99. 44.38 R2 D2 B' Fw2 F L' F Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 U' Rw2 D' U' Fw' R Uw' Rw Uw B2 L' R' Rw Fw2 D2 R Uw2 Rw L2 Fw Rw2 F Uw2 Rw2 B L D Uw' F 
100. (34.83) R' Rw' B' Uw Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw' Rw L' Uw F' R2 Uw' B2 Rw' U2 R Fw2 L2 B' L2 Rw2 D B' Rw' F' Uw F2 Fw Uw' L F2 L Uw' L U2 Rw' U Uw2


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 19, 2015)

15.026 Ao5 PB and 15.964 Ao12 PB 
Gimme Sub 11 Single Already!
17.692 Ao100


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 19, 2015)

38.37 4x4 single 
first solve in months...


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Duuuuuuuude. 3x3 PB ao5.
> 23.17, 21.24, (32.35), 23.84, 20.60 = 22.75 ao5.
> Dat 32.35 doe xD



OH? =)


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 19, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> OH? =)



No  I wish

+2 OLLs and +1 PLL yay


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 19, 2015)

1:59.27 first sub2 mo3. 4 days ago I would've been really happy with 2:59.27. Cutoffs at SnS maybe?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 19, 2015)

mafergut said:


> It feels so nice when you are bad at some event... because you can improve significantly almost every day
> 
> New 3x3 OH PBs:
> 
> ...



Tell that to my 4x4 times  I've been stuck at 1:30 almost all year and can't get better no matter what I do. I've improved more at 3x3 than 4x4.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 19, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> decent avg5
> 
> Average of 5: 9.22
> 1. 9.36 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 F' L U2 B' D2 L' F U L' F'
> ...



Dang, you need to make this official!


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 38.37 4x4 single
> first solve in months...



What do you average? That would be crazy for me considering how little I practice and last I saw you were still slower than me at 4x4. Did you just do 4x4 for like a day and get sub 45 and I missed it or something?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> What do you average? That would be crazy for me considering how little I practice and last I saw you were still slower than me at 4x4. Did you just do 4x4 for like a day and get sub 45 and I missed it or something?



I average(d) like 44-45 ish but now im at like 48. The scramble was pretty nice, bunch of bars in F2C and really fluid edge pairing.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 19, 2015)

my skewbs are terrible but somehow I got close to some pb's


Spoiler



3.20, 4.27, 3.07, (2.33), 4.26, 2.67, (2.30), 3.56, 4.67, 2.70, 3.42, 3.18, 3.42, 2.46, 4.42, 3.71, 2.65, 4.18, 4.16, 2.93, (5.98), 4.01, 4.31, 5.45, 4.36, (6.28), 4.42, 3.21, 4.02, 3.47, 3.66, 3.17, 3.72, 2.66, 2.95, 2.89, 2.46, 3.60, 3.54, 2.79, 3.03, 4.52, 2.98, (5.69), (2.41), 5.03, 3.40, 3.52, 2.43, 3.59


3.39 avg25 and 3.55 avg50
also it's stackmatted and my pb's are keyboard

a few days ago I got a 3.49 avg25 and 3.61 avg50 on cam, so I might upload those but I feel like I could beat them if I made my skewb better


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 19, 2015)

3rd sub 12 single ever!
11.61

R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 F2 L' F D B L2 R' D U2


----------



## qaz (Sep 19, 2015)

OH: 14.22 B2 L' B2 U2 L D2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 F' D' R U2 R' B' L' D U R' 

y' x
R U2 x' D' R' B
z U' R U2 R' U'
z' y' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y U2 D R U' R' D'
y U R U' R'
r U2 R' U' R U' r'

35 moves/14.22s = 2.46 tps


----------



## ottozing (Sep 19, 2015)

Kirt Protacio with an 8.70 official average. Now we have 3 cubers in Aus with sub 9 averages and 3 cubers in Aus with sub 10 averages :tu

EDIT:


Spoiler: Average of 34: 7.982



1. 9.565 B2 L D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 L' R D' B' F2 U B' U2 F L2 R U2 
2. (4.846) L2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L' F2 D' R' B' L2 U' B U2 
3. 7.791 F2 R2 U' R2 D' U' B2 L2 U R2 D L' R U2 F L B D U2 B2 F' 
4. 8.234 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 L2 D U' L U' R F2 U2 L B R' D2 U 
5. 8.212 F D2 R' U L' F' R L' D B U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 
6. 8.070 F' D R D' F2 D F' L F' L U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L' B2 R2 
7. 7.679 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' B' F L B U F2 L' R F R2 
8. 9.110 F2 U' F2 R U2 D' F' B L' U B2 U2 D R2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 
9. 7.099 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2 B R' D' B2 L B2 L F U R 
10. (6.148) B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L' F U2 L' R2 D L' F L 
11. (10.754) B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 F D' B2 U L B2 D2 L U B 
12. (10.759) U2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L B2 U' L' F L2 R U' L' F' U2 
13. 6.371 B D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F L2 F R' D' B D R2 B2 F' L' R2 F 
14. 7.858 R2 D F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B U B' R' B F' R' D 
15. 7.633 B' D B' U' B2 R2 L' D' R U2 B' U2 B R2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 
16. 7.102 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D' F U R2 F L D' B L2 B 
17. 7.957 R2 U' R' B2 L U' B' D L' F U' R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 D R2 
18. 7.906 D2 L B2 L U2 L D2 R' U2 L U2 F' D L2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 F 
19. 8.824 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F D2 F D2 L F' D B2 D U2 R U2 R F 
20. 8.713 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F D' R' F2 L2 F2 R U2 R' B2 
21. 7.052 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U' F' U2 R' B' D B2 F R U' B' 
22. 8.923 L2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 F L' U R' B R' D R2 D' 
23. 8.085 F2 R' L U' B2 D' B U2 F L' U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U' 
24. 7.698 D2 R2 U B' D R2 L' U B U2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 
25. 8.006 R' D2 L' U F2 L F U2 B U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 
26. 7.501 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' R' F2 R2 U' R B2 U F2 U B 
27. 7.334 B2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 U R2 B2 L F U' L B2 D' L' B' F 
28. 7.959 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 F' U' F L' U F' R B' R2 F2 D 
29. 8.694 R U2 F R L B L' U F R2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 D F2 D 
30. 7.652 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 R F U B D U L B' U2 R' F 
31. 9.411 D U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' F R2 F2 L D' U' B' D R' D2 
32. 7.590 D F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 R F L2 R U B2 L D2 F U' 
33. 8.088 F' L D B U L U' F2 R' B2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 
34. 7.342 R2 F2 L2 D' U R2 U F2 U L' U' B' F R' D' B' D



Messed up the avg50 :s


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 19, 2015)

7.146 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 U2 B F2 U' F L B D' L B' 
My first ever ll skip in 2 years and X cross 
and it was OH by the way


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 19, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Kirt Protacio with an 8.70 official average. Now we have 3 cubers in Aus with sub 9 averages and 3 cubers in Aus with sub 10 averages :tu
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



thats a cool stat

dont worry you'll get it really soon


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 19, 2015)

2:10.88 2-5 relay, 49.xy 2-4 in there which should be PB aswell



Spoiler



2:10.88 2) F' U' F U' R' U2 R' U2 R2
3) B' D2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R' D2 F U' R B' L2 R2 U F 
4) U2 u2 f' u r' F f2 R' r2 U2 f' U' D2 R2 u' U B' D2 f U2 R' r U' F2 L' D' R2 L2 U2 F' L f' B' u' D2 f F2 u' f2 R2
5) b' L2 u' l2 R L' F r f' U d B' l2 d' U2 R2 l2 L2 r2 f' b2 r' u2 D' d2 B' R' L l2 d2 r2 u L' U' b2 L b' F' u D' d B' d' r2 B F D' d2 B u F' r2 D2 R2 l B' F b2 r' L'


----------



## mafergut (Sep 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Tell that to my 4x4 times  I've been stuck at 1:30 almost all year and can't get better no matter what I do. I've improved more at 3x3 than 4x4.



Well, I wish I was stuck at 1:30, last time I solved 4x4 I was barely sub 3 minutes. Then I tried to learn Yau but have not timed myself since. Averaging 1:30 at 4x4 is more or less like averaging 18 seconds at 3x3. Not so bad at all.



Chree said:


> I dare you.
> 
> Gives you something to beat, right?



Well, Chris, I took the challenge and I have timed myself at Mega for the first time. I have solved a Mega like 5 or 6 times ever. I had a bit of trouble with the last corner + 2 edges in the down part of the F face (right before the last two pairs at both sides of the F face). It was not, as I feared, 20 minutes, it was in fact sub-10 minutes:

9:11.44

Scramble:


Spoiler



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 19, 2015)

(4x4) MOOOOOOOM; I GOT A PB!

32.00 R2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 R' Fw' D' Uw' F Uw' L B2 F2 Uw' B Rw Uw' Rw2 D' B' Fw D2 L' Fw2 U' D' Fw' Rw Uw' D' B' R2 F' R2 D2 R' U' Fw' Uw'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 19, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 5: 14.69

Time List:
1. 14.67 (-2, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -5) 
2. (13.37) (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
3. 13.62 (-5, 6)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0) 
4. 15.79 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
5. (26.10) (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5)/

Tied PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 19, 2015)

4x4 pb ao5 and 12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 5: 35.51

Time List:
1. (32.00) R2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 R' Fw' D' Uw' F Uw' L B2 F2 Uw' B Rw Uw' Rw2 D' B' Fw D2 L' Fw2 U' D' Fw' Rw Uw' D' B' R2 F' R2 D2 R' U' Fw' Uw' 
2. 37.31 B D' Uw' Fw2 B2 L' Rw D Fw2 Rw R2 B2 R2 B L2 Fw2 D Fw2 B L2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw' U' R2 F' L B2 U Rw Fw' R Rw' Fw L Rw2 D' B2 Rw2 
3. 35.05 L U B F2 D2 Rw' Fw D' L' Rw' R2 D2 R F2 Uw U2 Rw2 B' Rw R' D2 Rw2 F2 Rw Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 R2 U2 D Fw F2 U' Fw' R' Rw Fw D B' 
4. (43.78) Fw2 B Rw L' Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 U' B U' Rw2 Fw D2 B2 Uw' L B' U Rw Uw2 Rw' U B R' U Rw' D U' Uw' B R' Uw2 F2 L2 B D2 
5. 34.18 Rw Uw' U2 F' B D L' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 L2 D L2 Fw2 U F' U2 Uw2 L2 U' Uw Fw Uw' U2 R U2 D Uw' Fw' F Rw Uw F2 L2 U' D R2 B

and ao12 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 12: 38.13

Time List:
1. 39.15 D L2 Uw' Rw2 U2 B' Rw' L2 R2 Fw Uw D' B2 R Uw' Fw' Rw' B U2 Uw2 R B Rw2 D L' Uw2 Rw F2 Uw' L' D' B' F U' Fw F2 Rw2 Uw2 L D 
2. (32.00) R2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 R' Fw' D' Uw' F Uw' L B2 F2 Uw' B Rw Uw' Rw2 D' B' Fw D2 L' Fw2 U' D' Fw' Rw Uw' D' B' R2 F' R2 D2 R' U' Fw' Uw' 
3. 37.31 B D' Uw' Fw2 B2 L' Rw D Fw2 Rw R2 B2 R2 B L2 Fw2 D Fw2 B L2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw' U' R2 F' L B2 U Rw Fw' R Rw' Fw L Rw2 D' B2 Rw2 
4. 35.05 L U B F2 D2 Rw' Fw D' L' Rw' R2 D2 R F2 Uw U2 Rw2 B' Rw R' D2 Rw2 F2 Rw Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 R2 U2 D Fw F2 U' Fw' R' Rw Fw D B' 
5. 43.78 Fw2 B Rw L' Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 U' B U' Rw2 Fw D2 B2 Uw' L B' U Rw Uw2 Rw' U B R' U Rw' D U' Uw' B R' Uw2 F2 L2 B D2 
6. 34.18 Rw Uw' U2 F' B D L' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 L2 D L2 Fw2 U F' U2 Uw2 L2 U' Uw Fw Uw' U2 R U2 D Uw' Fw' F Rw Uw F2 L2 U' D R2 B 
7. 42.88 L Fw2 U F2 B2 U Fw2 F R2 F2 Rw Uw2 U' D' Fw2 U2 R B2 U Fw' U' Rw' F2 R' F2 B U2 Fw2 Uw' R2 B F2 L' B' U' L2 Rw U Rw' F 
8. (47.44) R' F2 Uw' D2 U Fw2 Uw B2 D B2 Rw2 U2 Fw D' R' B2 F' R' F' Fw' U2 B2 L2 R' D R' Rw2 B2 D' L' F2 L' B' R' U L B F U' L' 
9. 45.36 Uw' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' Fw U L2 U' B2 R Fw D2 Rw2 B' L U L' F D B2 L' D' R' Uw' U D2 F Rw D' Rw2 Uw' B R' Fw2 L' Uw Rw' 
10. 36.15 Uw' Fw2 U' D B' Fw' Rw R2 Uw' L2 Uw2 L' D' U R2 L' Rw' D' B2 R Fw L' Fw2 B F' U' R' B F Uw L' R F' R D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' 
11. 34.69 U B2 Rw R Uw R' F' L2 Rw B' Uw D U Rw2 D' B' F' D Fw' L Uw' L2 D' B2 Uw' Fw F2 Uw U D2 F2 L' F2 B2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw B D 
12. 32.77 L2 Rw' R' Fw' L2 B' L2 U L' Fw D F' Rw Fw D2 R' Rw L D' Fw F R L Fw' R B Fw2 D2 Fw' B F D2 U2 Uw' B Uw R' F2 Uw2 Rw


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Not even sub-11.5  but PB nonetheless

avg of 50: 11.51

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 11.41 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 10.32 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
3. 11.63 (-3, 5)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
4. (8.89) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0) 
5. 9.63 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/ 
6. 10.74 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-1, 5)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -5)/ 
7. 10.51 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
8. 11.94 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
9. 13.14 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
10. 12.96 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0) 
11. 11.77 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, -4)/(6, -2)/(6, -4) 
12. 12.26 (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0) 
13. 12.74 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
14. 13.05 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
15. 9.01 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
16. 9.96 (3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0) 
17. 12.84 (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2) 
18. (14.25) (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
19. 13.72 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1) 
20. 12.46 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/ 
21. (15.28) (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
22. 13.23 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
23. (19.26) (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2) 
24. 12.20 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
25. 9.47 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
26. 13.42 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(5, 0) 
27. 12.51 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
28. 12.64 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0) 
29. 11.45 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
30. 10.56 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4) 
31. 13.15 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -4) 
32. 10.20 (-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, -5)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0) 
33. 9.47 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -2) 
34. 13.60 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
35. (8.81) (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
36. 11.76 (4, 6)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
37. 11.39 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(6, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
38. 10.73 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3) 
39. 10.27 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4) 
40. 11.50 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
41. 10.44 (3, -4)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -1)/(-4, -3) 
42. 10.84 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(6, -1)/ 
43. 9.24 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
44. 10.50 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
45. 13.05 (-3, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0) 
46. 10.27 (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
47. 11.35 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/ 
48. 10.68 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -5)/(1, 0)/ 
49. (8.41) (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, -1)/ 
50. 12.49 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)


----------



## NeilH (Sep 19, 2015)

PB's !!:

ao5: 13.39
ao12: 14.78
ao25: 15.21
ao50: 15.72
ao100: 16.16


----------



## mafergut (Sep 19, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> (4x4) MOOOOOOOM; I GOT A PB!
> 
> 32.00 R2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 R' Fw' D' Uw' F Uw' L B2 F2 Uw' B Rw Uw' Rw2 D' B' Fw D2 L' Fw2 U' D' Fw' Rw Uw' D' B' R2 F' R2 D2 R' U' Fw' Uw'



OMG! How can you solve a 4x4 in half a minute? It's gonna be like the gazillionth time I say this in the forum but... I feel so slow, and old, and... slow... GJ, man!


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 19, 2015)

2x2 /w stackmat
Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 12: 3.54

Time List:
4.09, 4.42, 3.65, 2.85, (1.94), 3.27, 3.68, 2.73, (5.21+), 2.46, 3.79, 4.50


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 19, 2015)

NeilH said:


> PB's !!:
> 
> ao5: 13.39
> ao12: 14.78
> ...



your sig still says 16.72 for ao50 =)


----------



## NeilH (Sep 19, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> your sig still says 16.72 for ao50 =)



thanks for pointing that out, I'll fix it


----------



## p2pcmlp (Sep 19, 2015)

Megaminx
pb avg12, solves 7-11 are a 42.59 avg5
Average of 12: 44.39
1. (48.03) 
2. 46.65 
3. 43.37 
4. 46.75 
5. (40.74) 
6. 45.15 
7. 47.84 
8. 41.66 
9. 42.96 
10. 41.28 
11. 43.14 
12. 45.10


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just learned how to solve a megaminx without any cheat sheets or anything


----------



## imvelox (Sep 19, 2015)

2:43.95 ER avg


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 19, 2015)

I am speechless...
avg of 5: 17.795

Time List:
1. (19.203) U D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 L D2 R' B' D' U2 F' U L 
2. (14.207) U2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D R' B L R D' R' D2 R2 B' 
3. 18.752 R' B D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B R' D B F' U B2 L' R' U' 
4. 16.717 B2 D B2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F' U L R2 D2 R D' F L R 
5. 17.915 B U' B R2 F' D' R B U L D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U D2 B2 L2 B2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 19, 2015)

9.96 3x3 ao100, first sub10 in awhile. There were some sub 9.5 avgs12 aswell



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 100: 9.96

Time List:
1. 8.50 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' R U F' D F' L2 U' R' U' 
2. 9.88 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' F' R' D' R U2 R' U R' 
3. 9.50 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D L2 B' F D B2 F' D' U2 L R' U2 
4. 9.84 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U B' F' R U B R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
5. 9.28 L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' U' F2 D2 L F' D R' U' R U2 B' F D 
6. 10.28 R B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U' B D' L' R B2 D2 F' D B' 
7. 10.30 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 B U L F' D2 L' B2 R' F2 D 
8. 8.31 R B2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R U B L R2 B2 R' F' D' 
9. 8.86 R2 U' D L2 U R' B' L' D2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 L 
10. 10.55 D F' B U2 L F' D' F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R F2 R' F2 R' 
11. 9.38 L B2 D L2 U2 F' L2 U L B2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D 
12. 9.08 R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' B U2 R' F' D2 U B' R2 
13. 9.19 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R' D' L B L' U2 B2 U' R B 
14. 9.18 D2 L2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 B' U F R B U F D B' L 
15. 9.41 F2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U' B2 F' L U' R2 F2 U2 B F' 
16. 9.91 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 B' U' F' D2 L' D' F2 L' U' B2 
17. (8.06) U2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F R F R D 
18. 10.30 F2 B2 D R2 B R' D' F' L' U L2 B U2 B D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 
19. (12.34) F' D2 L2 B2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D F L' U F D L' U2 L 
20. 10.84 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 B' D' L' B' R2 B2 U' L' R' U2 
21. 9.40 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R F' D' F D' R D2 F2 L U 
22. 9.05 L2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 B' F D L B' R' F U L2 R2 
23. (11.96) D R B2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 R D2 L' B U' F2 L R B' D2 F2 
24. 10.81 F' L' F2 R' U2 L F2 L U2 L' D2 F2 D U' B' L U2 F L' F' U' 
25. 10.66 B D' B2 D L' F' U F2 R' L2 B L2 F' D2 F' U2 F R2 B 
26. 9.90 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 F' R' B R2 D B' L2 B' R2 B2 D' 
27. 10.97 B L' D L F U R D R U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B 
28. 9.52 L U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 L B D' L U2 B' R U' 
29. 9.38 B R2 U2 B U2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L' U2 F' D' B L' B2 F R2 F 
30. 11.44 L' B2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 R' F' U F D R U2 F' U2 L D 
31. 11.34 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 F' U' L' F' D R U' 
32. 9.44 F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 R2 U' F2 D L' B2 F R' D' L B 
33. 9.11 L U B R2 L' B L F' U R D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 
34. 11.56 L' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 L U' F' U2 F' D F' U2 B' D 
35. 10.90 U L2 D U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B U L' B2 F2 D2 B' R' B F2 
36. 9.84 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' D' B' L' R2 U F R D2 F2 
37. (11.86) U D2 B2 D' L' F' R' U L' B' R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 
38. 10.80 U' F2 D R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L F2 R2 U' L2 B U F L F 
39. 8.77 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 L U F L U' R F' 
40. (11.68) D2 L F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 R F R' B F' D2 L R2 U B2 R2 
41. 10.52 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L B R2 B' R2 U2 B F' U L 
42. 9.55 B U' B D' L2 D' F' D2 R2 L' U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 F2 L' F' 
43. 10.00 R B R2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B R2 B L2 D F2 R D B2 D' R B2 
44. 11.06 F2 U F2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B' R B' R' D' F U L' B2 D' L2 
45. 9.88 R B' L2 D' B2 U2 L' F L' D' F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 
46. 10.91 U2 D2 B' U' F U' F L F D2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
47. 9.30 B L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 L R B2 L D L2 B' U' B' F' 
48. 9.25 D2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R B D L R B' U' L2 F R2 
49. 10.18 L B2 L2 U R2 U L2 R2 D' F' D B D F2 L U R' B2 
50. 10.78 D2 F B L' B L' D' R' U L2 B' R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
51. 9.77 F' D2 U2 L2 B L2 F U2 F L2 B2 U R F' L F D2 F2 L' U2 
52. (7.56) B' L2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B R' D2 L F' L2 R2 F' D' 
53. 10.00 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 L U2 F' U' R2 D' R B L2 D' U F 
54. 10.70 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' L R D L2 U' L R2 U2 B' R 
55. (8.22) F' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L' D U2 R B' R2 D2 R' F 
56. 10.13 R2 B' L' F2 D2 B' R' B2 D' L2 B' U2 B L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 
57. 10.81 R' U2 F' D' L B2 D L' F' B2 R2 D2 L B2 R D2 L' D2 R2 
58. 10.40 F2 U2 R B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 D L' U L2 F' U B D2 F2 R' 
59. 9.22 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 D F D' U L' B U' B L D' 
60. 10.43 D B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D R2 D F2 R F2 L' D B R' D2 B' U B2 
61. 10.30 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L D' L U L2 F' R' D' 
62. 10.61 L U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F' D2 R' D' U2 L' U F R 
63. 10.52 R2 B R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 R' F D F2 L' U' R' D' U2 
64. 10.33 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 U F' D L U R' D B2 
65. 8.50 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D' B L U' L D2 B' F2 U 
66. 11.31 R B2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B2 L' D' B' D2 F' L R F' 
67. 8.93 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R D F U' B2 L' B' D F' U' 
68. 9.33 R' D L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L' D' L2 B' F L2 U' L' R2 
69. 9.15 U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 L U2 B D R' D F L U' 
70. 10.77 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 U' F R' U F' R2 F R D2 
71. 9.43 B' F2 D L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F' R B' D' L F2 D2 L2 U' 
72. 10.31 L' F2 U' B' D2 F' D' B2 R F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 U L' 
73. 9.77 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U B' D U F L B L' B D' R2 
74. 10.71 B' D' F B2 L U2 D' F L U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D' L2 
75. 9.05 F R' F2 U2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 R' D' R B' U F' D2 L' D' 
76. (8.09) F' R' U2 L2 B2 L D2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 D' L B' R' B L2 F L2 F2 
77. 9.47 U' L U D R D' B' D2 F U2 R F2 L U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' 
78. 10.36 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' F D2 F' R2 F D' F' D' R' U L D2 U R' F' 
79. 9.40 U' L' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 B' U' R D' F R2 F' R' B 
80. (11.58) D F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U2 L' R' B U R' B' R2 F' L2 R 
81. 9.19 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U2 R2 U R' U2 B2 D2 R B' R F' U2 L' 
82. 10.58 L' U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B' D' F2 D' R2 B' L B' L2 
83. 9.78 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' R U B D2 R D B2 L' 
84. 11.15 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L B U' B2 F' R' U' F D F2 
85. 10.90 D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D R' F D' R2 U' L2 F D B2 
86. 10.63 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' R D F U L D L' B' D 
87. 10.15 D L' D2 R D2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' D R U2 F' D U' B2 L' 
88. 9.80 L B' L2 B' R' F2 D F' U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F' 
89. 10.53 B' D' B' R' F D2 L U D B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 B2 U' 
90. 9.83 U' R2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 L' U2 D' L2 R' D2 B' U2 R U' F' 
91. 10.44 D L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' R' D B' U2 B2 F2 L2 R F 
92. 10.08 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 D' U2 F L F2 U L2 F' R2 B' F' R2 
93. 10.83 B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 B' U2 B L2 F U' R' U' B F2 R2 D L B2 
94. 8.84 U2 B U2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 F D' B2 L' F D L2 B2 L' F2 L 
95. 9.83 B' D2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' D' B' D B' D' L2 B2 L' 
96. 9.06 F B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' R2 U F' D2 L2 B' D' 
97. (8.05) B2 U2 L' F' R2 L' D' L D B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' 
98. 9.72 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' B' D' R D' L U B' L' R 
99. 9.00 U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 R B' L2 R' D' R F' R' B' R2 
100. 9.56 B2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 U B2 L' U L2 R D2 F2 R'


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:43.95 ER avg


Congrats! Almost sub-Kevin Hays. Good 6x6 times too :tu


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 19, 2015)

I accidentally broke my 3x3 PB.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 12: 13.74

Time List:
1. 13.76 B2 U2 F R2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 B L D2 F2 U L2 D' R D2 U2 F 
2. 13.84 L' U' L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D L D' R D B F' U' R F' 
3. 11.36 U F' R' D F R2 L D B' L2 U F2 B2 D L2 D L2 U' R2 U B' 
4. 14.99 B2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 L2 D L D R B2 F U' B' L R' 
5. 12.12 R' U2 R2 B U2 B2 F' U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' U F' L D' B' L2 
6. 13.89 F L2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D B' L' U2 F' D2 U' F' D2 L' 
7. (16.68) B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D2 U B2 D2 F' U B2 R F L U' L2 D' U2 
8. (6.51) D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L D U2 B' R' U F D R' U' 
9. 13.39 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L B R U' F2 L' D' F R2 U2 
10. 14.07 U' L B2 D2 R B2 R F2 L D2 L' F2 D L2 R' B' R D R B' 
11. 15.14 R2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' U' F' L' D B R U2 F' U L2 
12. 14.83 D L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' L' R B' L B' L' B D' L2

Reconstruction
Beats my FMC PB by 8 moves.


----------



## Torch (Sep 19, 2015)

8.22 U R2 U B' R' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 R F2 L2 F2 L B2 R U2 L2 U2

x' L2 F2 R2 D
U' L U' L' U' R U R'
L' U' L U y' L U L'
y U' L U L'
L' U' L
f R U R' d' l'
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'

42/8.22=5.11 TPS

Fullstep!


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 19, 2015)

8.486 avg of 12 on cam, I might have gotten my first sub 8 avg of 12 if not for +2s and stupid fails like 12 solves before this.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 19, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:43.95 ER avg


nice! also really good 6x6 times and insane megaminx times! congrats! 7x7 ER sngle was not too far away also 

also best one in a while, skoob
Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-20
avg of 12: 4.76

Time List:
1. 4.97 B' U L' B' R' L' B R 
2. 4.27 R' B L R U' L R U' 
3. 4.81 B L' U' L' U B R B' R' 
4. 4.55 B' R B' L B L R' U 
5. 4.40 R' B' U L B' R' B' U R' L' 
6. 4.00 L' U' L' U' B' L' U' B' R' 
7. (6.02) U' R U' B' U' R B' R 
8. 4.91 B R' L' B R' B' U B' L' 
9. 5.65 R L B U' L' U L R' B 
10. 4.86 R' B' U' R' U R U B L' 
11. (3.53) R U R' U' L U B' L' U 
12. 5.19 L U B' U' B' U B' L'


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 19, 2015)

PB average of 5:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 5: 7.45

Time List:
1. (8.27) U' D F2 R2 L' D2 R L2 F B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 B2 D' F2 U 
2. 7.80 U B R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U L2 B2 R F' D' F R 
3. 6.90 L B2 L2 B2 F2 L' F2 R' F' R2 D' L' D' L2 B2 D2 L F2 
4. 7.66 D2 L2 F2 R F2 R U2 R2 D2 U' B2 R' D' B D U2 F' U' R' 
5. (6.69) D2 U2 L F2 R U2 L2 R' B2 D' R' D2 F' U2 L R2 U' B2 F'

All fullstep, last pb had 2 pll skips


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 19, 2015)

8.98 ao50 yellow on bottom. hmm, the secret to color neutral is not to practice it?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 19, 2015)

4x4 PB Single: 32.97

This came after 2 horrible 48 second solves. I tend to do really awful, then really well. No parity.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 20, 2015)

Just updated the UWR page to include Skewb Ultimate single, and Skewb Diamond single, ao5 and ao12.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Just updated the UWR page to include Skewb Ultimate single, and Skewb Diamond single, ao5 and ao12.



A lot of people could beat those records if they cared enough. Don't be another RECuber.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 20, 2015)

ottozing said:


> A lot of people could beat those records if they cared enough. Don't be another RECuber.



Quite harsh, but true. If people wanted Skewb Diamond added to the important UWR events, they would have added it, but seriously, don't try to solve 144 pyraminxes while hoola hooping and try to call it a WR. At least Skewb Diamond is an event of its own but doesn't earn bragging rights.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 20, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Quite harsh, but true. If people wanted Skewb Diamond added to the important UWR events, they would have added it, but seriously, don't try to solve 144 pyraminxes while hoola hooping and try to call it a WR. At least Skewb Diamond is an event of its own but doesn't earn bragging rights.



;-; But I actually like Skewb Diamond


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ;-; But I actually like Skewb Diamond



#rejected


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 20, 2015)

enerated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
avg of 5: 1.47

Time List:
1. (1.27) F' R U2 F' R F2 U F' U' 
2. 1.43 F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U 
3. 1.45 R2 U2 F R' F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 
4. (2.28) U' R2 F' U R U2 F2 R' U 
5. 1.53 F U' F' U2 R F' U R' F U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 20, 2015)

I just restickered my moyu pyraminx and did a bunch of solves,

5.10 single
7.64 mo3 (PB?)
8.65 ao5 (PB?)
9.23 ao12 PB
10.09 ao50 PB
10.51 ao100 PB


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> enerated By csTimer on 2015-9-19
> avg of 5: 1.47
> 
> Time List:
> ...



what.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 20, 2015)

ottozing said:


> A lot of people could beat those records if they cared enough. Don't be another RECuber.



I agree. But to be fair to Riley, I think he has tried to turn over a new leaf.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 20, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I agree. But to be fair to Riley, I think he has tried to turn over a new leaf.



He's the only recent example of this kind of thing I could think of. I haven't been aware of anything he's done recently.


----------



## Username (Sep 20, 2015)

7.91 ao5 on cam


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 20, 2015)

Average: 1.22
Best: 0.73
Worst: 3.88
Mean: 1.65
Standard Deviation: 1.13

1: 1.05	R F U F' U F2 R F' U'
2: 1.23	R2 F2 U2 F U' F R F'
3: (3.88)	U F R U R' U2 F2 U' F'
4: (0.73)	R U2 F R2 F' R2
5: 1.38	U2 F' R' F R2 U' F' R F

Sadly not stack matted but whatever.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 20, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1142&cat=2&rnd=1

Lolscrambles from three (?) different solves in three different groups (probably). Also 1.14, 1.14, 1.15

EDIT: now 1.14, 1.14, 1.15, 1.15


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> what.



did you even try the scrambles? anyone who can onelook can probably get sub 1.4 ao 5 fairly easily. 



Username said:


> 7.91 ao5 on cam



woah nice! (now im motivated to film solves again...)


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 20, 2015)

Smashed my Fisher Cube, Prof Pyra and Mastermorphix PB singles, and what's more, no one cares!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 20, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1142/events/6/rounds/2/results
7x7 CRs by Vladislav


----------



## United Thought (Sep 20, 2015)

First 555 practice in a long time but I still managed to improve by around 10 secs! Hence clean sweep of pbs:

single 1:38.88 (built xcross in 333 stage!)
avg5 1:44.34
avg12 1:47.76

Having a break now, but I expect to break these in the next few hours. I will also start practicing 666 later today if my ss learns to not be crap.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1142/events/6/rounds/2/results
> 7x7 CRs by Vladislav



Oh my, Mattia posted 20 hours ago he got a 2:43.xy ER. This is some Kevin Hays stuff right here.


----------



## Username (Sep 20, 2015)

6.54 L2 R2 B' D2 B F' D2 F D' F L D L' B2 D2 U' B' R2

y'
R D2 R D L2 D2
R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L
U' L U L'
U R U' R'
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R'
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' 

61 moves/6.54 = *9.33* TPS


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1142/events/6/rounds/2/results
> 7x7 CRs by Vladislav



Woah that's awesome. Mattia only held his ER mean for a day lol


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> did you even try the scrambles? anyone who can onelook can probably get sub 1.4 ao 5 fairly easily.


I didn't even know you did 2x2.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I didn't even know you did 2x2.



apparently its his main event now. haha


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I didn't even know you did 2x2.



I only started taking it seriously about 2 months ago



theROUXbiksCube said:


> apparently its his main event now. haha



"main event"

(I'm using it as a distraction so i dont get nervous for 3x3 as much in-comp)


----------



## Torch (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, this was a stupid average

11.04, (9.62), 9.91, 10.88, 12.72, 13.83, 10.92, 12.50, (16.08), 10.31, 10.38, 12.88 = 11.54 ao12


----------



## mafergut (Sep 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Smashed my Fisher Cube, Prof Pyra and Mastermorphix PB singles, and what's more, no one cares!



You care. Shouldn't that be enough for you? ;-)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 20, 2015)

11.75 OH ER avg

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1143/events/13/rounds/1/results


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 11.75 OH ER avg
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1143/events/13/rounds/1/results



It's pretty ridiculous how he keeps taking it down bit by bit, he know has 4/10 top results, 1 more than Faz and 2 more than Antoine.


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 20, 2015)

9.95 ao12 on 3x3, first sub 10


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 20, 2015)

2:10.96 6x6 PB single by 10 sec.

:49 centers wat
1:01 edges
20 3x3 stage with OLL parity


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 20, 2015)

Improved my pyraminx PB's
mo3 7.44
ao5 8.25
ao12 9.13
ao50 9.79
ao100 10.09


----------



## GlowingSausage (Sep 20, 2015)

(2 days ago)

11.877 Roux PB single

F2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 L B' D F2 L' R' F2 L' F D

Take that Henri


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 20, 2015)

GlowingSausage said:


> (2 days ago)
> 
> 11.877 Roux PB single
> 
> ...



mhhh. have to practise again 

moar 6x6:
2:27.27 mo3
2:30.74 ao5
2:34 avg12
2:39 ao50


----------



## Torch (Sep 20, 2015)

8.97 F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 U B2 F R2 F' D2 R 

x' y' R2 U F' L F
U2 L U' L'
U' R' U R 
U2 L' R U2 L R' 
U y' R U R'
f' L' U' L U f
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

Wow, another fullstep 8!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 21, 2015)

2x2 PB ao5 
3.12, 3.93, (3.03), (4.53), 3.73


----------



## rybaby (Sep 21, 2015)

3BLD: 42.38 B R2 B' L2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' R' D' B D' U' B' D' R2 U'

really stupid scramble (not PB though)


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 21, 2015)

Megaminx PB: 2:54.584 First sub-3 

R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

Done on Shengshou Megaminx


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 21, 2015)

2-5 relay PB single 
5:20.84, I can only remember my 5x5 time, at 2:53 (I go in the order 5-4-3-2).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 21, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-21
avg of 12: 2.58

Time List:
1. 2.08 F U R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 
2. 2.06 U2 F R2 F U' R2 U F U 
3. 1.86 U F R2 U2 R' F R U F2 
4. (1.84) F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' 
5. 3.36 R' U' F R' F U' R2 F U' 
6. 3.21 R U2 R F U R F2 R F2 U' 
7. 2.83 U2 F U R U2 F R2 F' U2 
8. 2.75 U F' R2 U' F U F U R2 
9. (4.05) U2 F2 U F U' R F R' U' 
10. 2.22 R' U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' 
11. 3.00 U F2 U F' R U R2 F' R' 
12. 2.43 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 U' R' U'

first 5 solves make up a 2.00 ao5

also 6x6:
2:16 2nd best ever single
2:29.10 ao5
2:33 ao12


----------



## Iggy (Sep 21, 2015)

First 7x7 session in a while, 4:55.04 avg12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 21, 2015)

2:22.67 6x6 mo3 wat
2:27.72 ao5 wat
2:31 ao12


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 21, 2015)

PB single and ao5 on megaminx. First sub-2!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-21
avg of 5: 2:11.00

Time List:
1. 2:04.25
2. 2:19.12
3. (1:57.13)
4. (2:21.15)
5. 2:09.62


----------



## Chree (Sep 21, 2015)

Beat my 7x7 PB single 2 times in a row while earning a PB Ao5 (non-rolling):

5:02.45, 4:29.40, (4:26.63), (6:16.39), 4:44.28 = 4:45.38

Man... I might've rolled if it weren't for that 6 minute solve. When the cubic aofu locks up, it seriously locks up.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 22, 2015)

Lol NZ has a grand total of 0 sub-10 cubers lol


----------



## Artic (Sep 22, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Lol NZ has a grand total of 0 sub-10 cubers lol



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LINA01

Cubes mostly out of NZ.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 22, 2015)

Artic said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LINA01
> 
> Cubes mostly out of NZ.


citizen of china though


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 22, 2015)

Megaminx PB: 2:53.761 Second sub-3 

R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

Done on Shengshou Megaminx


----------



## mafergut (Sep 22, 2015)

Chree said:


> Beat my 7x7 PB single 2 times in a row while earning a PB Ao5 (non-rolling):
> 
> 5:02.45, 4:29.40, (4:26.63), (6:16.39), 4:44.28 = 4:45.38
> 
> Man... I might've rolled if it weren't for that 6 minute solve. When the cubic aofu locks up, it seriously locks up.



You just had to beat the 5:02.45 with a sixth solve to improve it, c'mon, why didn't you try? GJ anyway!!!


----------



## Berd (Sep 22, 2015)

1:46 mega single!


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 22, 2015)

4:18 7x7 PB single! pb by 20 sec lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 22, 2015)

Artic said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LINA01
> 
> Cubes mostly out of NZ.



I really admire the fact that he still has motivation to practise even though he barely goes to any comps.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 22, 2015)

My first 3BLD success! 16:27.33 with OP for Both edges and corners :v
I've been cubing for 7 months so this is a big accomplishment for me!


----------



## imvelox (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## mafergut (Sep 22, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> My first 3BLD success! 16:27.33 with OP for Both edges and corners :v
> I've been cubing for 7 months so this is a big accomplishment for me!



Congratulations! It's a completely different feeling when you first solve a cube blindfolded. I am now sad that I did not try harder after my 1st (and only) success (also with OP) but it took me like 20 minutes or more and I just got discouraged.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 22, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Congratulations! It's a completely different feeling when you first solve a cube blindfolded. I am now sad that I did not try harder after my 1st (and only) success (also with OP) but it took me like 20 minutes or more and I just got discouraged.


That's too bad 
I also get discouraged when I get scrambles that are hard to memorize, or I just can' think how to execute, I often give up in the middle of memo [emoji14]


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubxOd83GhUM&feature=youtu.be


Congrats! Those stickers are very well placed [emoji12]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubxOd83GhUM&feature=youtu.be



Nice; sub me on cam  What's our global avg now?

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-22
avg of 5: 8.70

Time List:
1. (9.96) B' L D2 R D2 R D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' U B' F' U2 R' D R B' 
2. (7.51) U' L B2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R' B' R2 F U' B2 D' R' F' L 
3. 8.56 U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R' F R D U' F2 L B2 U B' U 
4. 8.99 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D F D' R U2 R2 F D2 L' F2 D 
5. 8.56 D' B2 R F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' R B' F D' R F D'

got this on cam, might upload


----------



## imvelox (Sep 22, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice; sub me on cam  What's our global avg now?



About 9-low10


----------



## Chree (Sep 22, 2015)

mafergut said:


> You just had to beat the 5:02.45 with a sixth solve to improve it, c'mon, why didn't you try? GJ anyway!!!



I was on my lunch break at work... ran out of time 

I'm trying again today. And probably all week. I'm finally gonna be able to go for an official average next month. Of course it's gonna be weird having better official 7x7 times than my official 6x6 times *shakes fist at his DNF from last weekend*


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 22, 2015)

Story Time!

be me
practicing 5x5
get pb single 1:50 (by .3ish)
so close...
very next solve
get pb single
1:42 
WAT

Anyone else ever have back-to-back pb's?


----------



## imvelox (Sep 22, 2015)

OH PB single
11.28 L F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F R F' U F' R2 F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 22, 2015)

8.191 3X3 ao12, like half 1LLL, it's starting to affect larger averages. Even if 12 is not that many solves.

E: 
8.225 AO12, beating my old PB twice in the same AO50, pb AO100 on the way.

E2:
8.092 AO12, Sub 8 is coming.

E3:

8.587 AO100, WTF.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 22, 2015)

Best average of 12: 12.95
1-12 - 12.96 11.43 13.86 12.95 (15.12) 13.65 14.16 (10.16) 12.72 11.82 12.88 13.08

1. 12.96 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D' R' F2 U F U' B F2 R' L' D2
2. 11.43 R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R F U2 R' B L D' R' F D
3. 13.86 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F U R B' L' B F' R2 F U' B'
4. 12.95 D L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U R D L U2 R' B R2 B U' R2 U2
5. 15.12 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U R2 U B F' D B F
6. 13.65 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U B2 D F' L B R2 U B' R' B' R2 D2
7. 14.16 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D R2 L2 B' L B2 L F U2 L'
8. 10.16 B2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' R B' U2 L' U' B2 D L B2 U'
9. 12.72 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 D' L' D2 R U B D' B L' U'
10. 11.82 B2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R D' F D U'
11. 12.88 L2 U B2 R2 D U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' U L' D' B L' B' R U R' U2
12. 13.08 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D' L U' R F' L' D R2 F R' L2 U'

3x3 on a 7x7


----------



## imvelox (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Best average of 12: 12.95
> 1-12 - 12.96 11.43 13.86 12.95 (15.12) 13.65 14.16 (10.16) 12.72 11.82 12.88 13.08
> 
> 1. 12.96 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D' R' F2 U F U' B F2 R' L' D2
> ...



wat
You told me you did 20 in 3x3->7x7


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Best average of 12: 12.95
> 1-12 - 12.96 11.43 13.86 12.95 (15.12) 13.65 14.16 (10.16) 12.72 11.82 12.88 13.08
> 
> 1. 12.96 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D' R' F2 U F U' B F2 R' L' D2
> ...



what!? thats like what I get on 3x3 on a 4x4...


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 22, 2015)

imvelox said:


> wat
> You told me you did 20 in 3x3->7x7



Well I've improved a bit...



PenguinsDontFly said:


> what!? thats like what I get on 3x3 on a 4x4...



I know what you need to practice then


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> I know what you need to practice then



lol M slices man... also parity recog kills lookahead...


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol M slices man... also parity recog kills lookahead...



yeah... parity for roux must be awful


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 22, 2015)

lol lucas... xD

anyway 2x2 wtf improvement with a bit aof one looking ad half of eg1

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-22
avg of 12: 2.20

Time List:
1. 1.84 F' R U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U' 
2. (1.62) U2 F' R' U' F2 R F' U' F2 U2 
3. 2.31 R U2 F2 R' U2 R F' R F 
4. 2.03 F2 U2 R2 F R' F2 R U' R 
5. 2.26 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 U' F U' 
6. 2.33 U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 
7. 1.97 U' R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
8. 2.65 U' R2 F U' F' R U' F R2 
9. (3.22) U2 R' F U F R U2 R U2 
10. 1.82 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R U R F2 
11. 2.40 U2 R U2 F U' F' U R' U' 
12. 2.42 F' U F' R F' R2 U R2 F' R'

and 2.56 ao100 with 2.46 ao50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-22
avg of 100: 2.56

Time List:
1. 2.45 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' F R' U' R' 
2. 3.03 R2 F' U F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 
3. 2.77 F U2 F R2 F R' F2 R2 U' 
4. (1.69) F' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' R 
5. 2.95 U' R U2 R F R U2 F2 U2 
6. (4.21) R' F2 R' U2 F U F R2 U' 
7. 2.05 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U' 
8. 2.32 R2 U R' F2 U F2 R2 F' U 
9. 2.69 U' F U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
10. 3.27 R2 F2 U2 R U R F2 R' U2 
11. 2.01 R F2 U2 R U' F U2 F R2 
12. 2.98 R2 U2 R2 U R' F R2 U' R' 
13. 1.75 U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R F2 U 
14. 3.12 F2 R U' F' R U2 F U' F2 
15. 3.50 U' R F' R F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
16. 1.88 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F R' U2 
17. 2.68 R F2 R F2 R U' R2 U' R2 
18. 2.76 U R U R F2 R' U2 R' U 
19. 3.53 R F' R' U2 R' U' F R2 U2 
20. 2.59 U2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 
21. 2.37 F U2 F U' F U F2 R' F' 
22. 2.62 U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F2 R' U2 
23. (3.95) F2 R' U R U' R2 F2 R' U 
24. 2.49 F U R' F U2 F' U R' U2 
25. 2.77 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U 
26. 1.73 U' R' U F2 R' U' R2 U F2 
27. 2.76 U R' U2 R' U' F R2 F2 U' 
28. 2.72 R2 U2 R U' R2 F U' R2 U' 
29. 2.82 R F U' F' U F2 U' R' U' 
30. 3.10 U2 R2 F R' F R F' R2 U' 
31. 1.72 R2 F' R F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U2 
32. 2.64 U2 R U' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R 
33. 2.64 F2 R U' F' U F2 U' R2 U 
34. 2.80 U F' R U2 R' F U' R2 U' 
35. 2.84 F' U' R F U F2 R' U2 R' 
36. (4.83) U2 F' U2 F' R F' U' R' U 
37. 2.78 F' R U2 R F U' R F U2 
38. 1.87 U2 R' F2 R' F' U R F' U' 
39. 2.18 U R' U F U R2 F' U2 F 
40. 2.65 U2 F U2 F U' R U' F U 
41. 2.76 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U' F' 
42. 2.88 R F R' F2 U' F R' F2 R U2 
43. 1.84 F' R U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U' 
44. (1.62) U2 F' R' U' F2 R F' U' F2 U2 
45. 2.31 R U2 F2 R' U2 R F' R F 
46. 2.03 F2 U2 R2 F R' F2 R U' R 
47. 2.26 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 U' F U' 
48. 2.33 U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 
49. 1.97 U' R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
50. 2.65 U' R2 F U' F' R U' F R2 
51. 3.22 U2 R' F U F R U2 R U2 
52. 1.82 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R U R F2 
53. 2.40 U2 R U2 F U' F' U R' U' 
54. 2.42 F' U F' R F' R2 U R2 F' R' 
55. 3.14 R U F' U' F' U R' F U' 
56. (1.64) F' U2 R2 F' U R' F R U' 
57. 2.06 U2 R2 F' U R2 U' F R F' 
58. 2.68 R F U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R U2 
59. 2.79 F2 U F' U R' U' F R2 U' 
60. 1.99 F2 U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' 
61. 2.55 R U F' R U R U2 F2 R' 
62. 3.49 U' F2 U' F2 R' F R2 F R 
63. 2.40 R2 F' U2 F' R F' R' F U2 
64. 2.12 F2 R U' F2 R' F R' F2 U' 
65. 3.38 U2 F' U2 R' F' R' F2 R U2 
66. 2.80 U' R2 U' R F R2 U' F' R' U' 
67. 2.12 F2 U' R U R2 F' U F' U2 
68. 2.33 R F' U2 R F' R U2 F U2 
69. 2.63 R2 U F' U' R U2 R' F2 U 
70. 1.85 F2 U R F2 R U2 F' R U2 
71. 2.06 R U R' F' U2 F R2 U' F2 
72. 2.18 U' R F' R' F R2 U' F' R' 
73. 2.85 F2 R' U2 F R2 F2 U' R' F U 
74. (3.65) U R' F' R' U2 F2 R U' R 
75. 2.28 R' U R2 F' R F R2 U' R2 U' 
76. 1.89 F U R2 U F2 R2 U F R2 U' 
77. 3.36 R U2 R F2 U R F2 R F' 
78. 2.89 U' R' U' F2 R2 U F R2 U 
79. 3.32 R U' R F' U2 F2 R' U' R' U 
80. 2.75 U' R U' R' F2 R' F R' U 
81. 2.27 R U2 F' R' F' R F2 U2 R' U' 
82. 2.40 F' U' R U R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
83. 2.55 F U' F R' F2 U F' U F' U2 
84. 2.81 F R U' F' R U2 F2 R U 
85. 3.35 R F2 U' R' F R U' R2 U' 
86. (4.66) R' F R2 F U R' F U' R2 
87. (1.35) F U2 R2 F' R' U2 F R F' U' 
88. 2.95 U2 F U R2 F U F2 R2 U' 
89. 2.35 R F2 U2 F U R' F' R' U2 
90. (1.37) F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U R' 
91. 3.36 U R' F2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
92. 1.72 R F' R2 F U2 F R' F R' 
93. 3.25 U F2 R F R2 U' F' R U 
94. 2.72 U2 R2 F2 U' R U' R2 U2 F 
95. 2.80 R U R2 F' R F U2 F2 R 
96. 2.25 U F2 R2 U2 R' U' F U R2 
97. 2.45 R F R' U R' F2 R2 F' U2 
98. 2.65 R' F U R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
99. 1.87 U' F' U2 R2 F U' F' R' U' 
100. 2.22 U' F' R U2 F2 U' R U2 F2


----------



## Myachii (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2015)

Earlier today I got a PB 1:36.10 5x5 single which was also part of a 1:47.72 PB Mo3


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 22, 2015)

7.42 petrus single

B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L' R2 D' F D F' D U2 F2 L2

y2U'L'R2B2
L'ULU'LUL'
U2RU'R'
y'UR3U2R'URU'R'U'R'URU2R'UR
URUR'URUL'UR'U'L
M2UMU2M'UM2U'

2x2x3 in one look is a great help.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 22, 2015)

I did this with the QiYi Thunderclap which I got today. I'm not sure if it will be my main, but apparently I can do decently with it. I'm just very surprised to get these kind of times with a brand new cube. This is also my first pure sub-11 average of 12! (I average high 10)

Average: 10.43

Time List:
1. 10.10 L2 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' L' D2 B' D2 F L D 
2. 10.80 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 D2 L' R' B' U B' R U L F' U L2 F' 
3. 10.81 L' B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B R2 B D F2 D R D L' 
4. (10.95) D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D B2 L F R2 D2 L' D B' U2 
5. 10.79 L B2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R B' F' L' B2 R U' F' D' R2 B2 
6. 10.46 U' L F' D R2 U L U R2 B' F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2 U B2 U 
7. (9.58) B D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 L F2 D2 F' R D U2 B L U R2 D' 
8. 10.10 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D' R' F' U2 L R2 U' L F' L2 
9. 9.73 B2 R2 U2 B R2 F L2 U2 B' F D F' R B L U' F L' F2 R 
10. 10.76 F' R L' B R2 B' D R U' F2 R U2 F2 D2 R' F2 R L' F2 D2 
11. 10.62 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' D L' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F U L2 
12. 10.11 B2 L F D' F2 R' D' B2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2015)

1:06.74 ao12 on 4x4. I think this is my PB. I feel like Im no longer stuck at ~1:15 anymore, which is great!


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 23, 2015)

7.86 3x3 single oll skip and 8.16 full step... still no sub 10 mo3 or avg 5... mo3 is 10.01


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Sep 23, 2015)

8.4xx fullstep


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 23, 2015)

4.16 Pyra Ao100


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 23, 2015)

Skewb PB ao5 on cam!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Skewb PB ao5 on cam!



Good job! skewb is cool but I suck ;-;


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 23, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Good job! skewb is cool but I suck ;-;



maybe Ryan can teach some of his RSM skills


----------



## NeilH (Sep 23, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> maybe Ryan can teach some of his RSM skills



What's RSM, Russian School of Math?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 23, 2015)

8.16 ao5 on pyraminx. I'm improving a lot, who knew changing the stickers would drive me to practice.

e: 8.80 ao12 as well

e2: 8.13 ao5 and 9.66 ao50

e3 7.30 mo3, 7.48 ao5, 8.74 ao12, 9.81 ao100


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 23, 2015)

PB Average of 5! Thunderclap again. I either get awful times with it (like 12-13) or I get stuff like this. 

Average: 9.54 (Stackmat)

1.(8.73) F' U2 F D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 B U F' U' R' B2 U L R' U' B' 
2. (10.77) B2 L2 F' R2 B' R' U' D' F2 L' B2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 F R2 F' U2 
3. 9.01 L F2 B R' B' D R' U2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' R 
4. 9.41 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 B R2 U' L U2 R F R2 D2 R' 
5. 10.21 L2 R2 B' U2 B D2 U2 B' L2 U2 D L U B2 L' R F' D U2 R2


----------



## Naquore (Sep 23, 2015)

i am going to my first cubing competition soon. My mentor Cameron Brown had won that competition the last couple years. I would like to go into the pro circuit with him, but only my pr is good enough for the pro circuit. I am only good enough for the advanced circuit. This will still be great because my brother will also go. I taught him everything he knows and he is just as good, if not, better than me. This should be interesting.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 23, 2015)

PB 7.44. first sub 7.5 and second sub 8. Xx cross to PLL skip. Wish I hadn't failed at OLL so bad. I can't wait for exams to finish!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 23, 2015)

NeilH said:


> What's RSM, Russian School of Math?



Ranzha's Skewb Method

Edit: 2.18 ao 1000 (2x2, not skewb btw lol)


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 23, 2015)

5x5:
1:17.597 Ao5
1:22.150 Ao12
1:25.124 Mo50
1:26.130 Mo100 D


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 23, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.191 3X3 ao12, like half 1LLL, it's starting to affect larger averages. Even if 12 is not that many solves.
> 
> E:
> 8.225 AO12, beating my old PB twice in the same AO50, pb AO100 on the way.
> ...



You truly are breaking new ground mate. I'm gonna have to meet you one day


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 23, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> You truly are breaking new ground mate. I'm gonna have to meet you one day



Thanks, I'm starting to be convinced that full 1LLL is possible and if anyone is going to do it, I'm going to make sure I do.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 23, 2015)

3x3: 
9.78 ao50
9.91 ao100
10.32 ao1000


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 23, 2015)

Pyraminx:

1.77 single (PB)
5.61 (3.59) 4.77 6.03 (8.44) = 5.47 average of 5
7.63 (9.43) 5.22 7.30 6.13 5.96 5.46 7.15 7.13 7.41 5.71 (4.97) = 6.51 average of 12 (PB)


Spoiler: 7.98 average of 100 (PB)



1. 7.63 U' L' B R' U L B' R' U' b' r' l
2. 6.13 L' B' U B' R L U L' b' l'
3. 12.40 R' U' B' L R U' L U b' r l u'
4. 10.66 L R' B U' L' B U R L' U r' l u
5. 5.61 R' L' R U L' U R U b' l' u
6. 3.59 B L' R L' R' L B' U' r' u
7. 4.77 L' U L' R' L' U L' U' b l
8. 6.03 R L' R L' U L' U' b r l u'
9. 8.44 U' L' B' U B' R' U B' b' r
10. 8.53 U' L' R L B' U r'
11. 16.75 U' R U B' R' B' U R b' r' l' u
12. 8.25 U' B' U' R' L B L' R' b u'
13. 10.63 B U' L' B' R L' R L r l' u'
14. 11.59 L' R B L' R B L U' r' l' u
15. 12.56 R' L' R B' L U R U' b' l u'
16. 10.16 L' R B U R B' U' l'
17. 9.58 B L' R' L' U R L' U' b' r l' u'
18. 8.72 R' L B' L R B' U b r l' u'
19. 7.65 U L B R' B L R U' b' l
20. 7.25 L' R' U' L R B' r l' u
21. 8.33 R' L U' L B R' L b' r l'
22. 9.77 U' B L R' B' L U' l' u'
23. 6.41 B U L B' L B U b' r' l u'
24. 1.77 L' B R U'
25. 8.16 U' B' R B' U' L' R b r' l' u
26. 11.77 U' L' B' R B R B' R b' r' l' u
27. 8.31 L B' U R B' U B b' r' l'
28. 6.65 U R' B R' U R' U' B U' b' r' l' u'
29. 6.09 R' B' U R' B R B l'
30. 8.86 B' U L R' L' B U b' r l
31. 5.88 B' U L' B' L' B U b' l
32. 10.94 L R' U R U R B U b' r l'
33. 5.94 U L' R L B L B R' U' l' u
34. 5.19 U' L' U' R' B L' B R b' l' u'
35. 6.90 U L' R U' L' U L' R U r' l'
36. 4.22 L' R' U R' U' L r' u'
37. 11.22 L' R' L' U R' L U' R U' b r' l' u
38. 8.97 L B' R' L U R' b r l'
39. 8.77 R L' B U' R' L' R' L b' r' l' u'
40. 9.75 B L B U R L' R U' L' l' u'
41. 7.34 B' R U B U L U b r l'
42. 7.30 B' R U B' U L' B' R' b' r u
43. 8.21 R' B' R' U' R B' L R' b l' u
44. 6.84 L B' U R' L' U B L' r' l'
45. 7.72 B L R B' L' R U L' U' l' u
46. 5.52 R' L' B' U R B L R' U' b' u
47. 9.69 B U R B U' R B b'
48. 8.69 R' B' R' U R' B U' B b' r l' u'
49. 7.16 U B' R B U R' L R' b' l' u'
50. 9.78 L' R U R' L' U' R' U' r' l' u'
51. 8.36 B' L' B L' B' R' U' b r u'
52. 6.78 U' R' U' B R' U' L' R' b' r'
53. 11.08 U B' L' U L R' L U b r' l'
54. 5.52 B L U' L U' L R' r l u
55. 11.25 R L' B R' U' R' L' R b r
56. 10.33 R' L' R' U' B U B' r' l u
57. 8.61 R B U' B L' R U' R U' r l' u
58. 7.56 U B L R' B L' U' B r u'
59. 7.33 R L B' R U' B' R L b' r l u'
60. 10.84 U L' B U' L' U' R' L b' r' l'
61. 6.96 B L R U' B R L' U r' l'
62. 7.55 L' U R B' L U R' U b' r' l u
63. 8.75 R' L' R' B R' U L U b' r l' u
64. 11.53 R' B' R' U' R' L' B' L' b' r l
65. 7.21 L' R' B' U R B L U b' r u'
66. 7.52 U R L U' B' R U' R' U' r' u
67. 7.63 B' L U' L' B' U L b' r' l
68. 9.43 B R L' R U' L R' L' b r
69. 5.22 U R' L B' L B' R' U' b' l'
70. 7.30 B R U' B R U' L' R' L r' u
71. 6.13 L U' B L' R' B' l'
72. 5.96 B L B' U' R U L U b' l
73. 5.46 R U R L' R L U' l' u'
74. 7.15 R L' R L B R' L b' l'
75. 7.13 R' L' B' R U' R L U' b r' l
76. 7.41 U' B L' R' L' R' L B' b r
77. 5.71 L B L' B' R' B R U b r' l'
78. 4.97 B L R' L' B b' r' l u
79. 9.63 B' U' B L R' U' b' r' l' u
80. 9.88 U R B' R L B L' U' b l' u
81. 7.68 L' U B' L' R L' R U' l'
82. 7.19 B R' U' L R L U' R b r' l u'
83. 6.59 B U B L' R' U B' R' r' u'
84. 5.13 B' U R' L' U B' R U' b r u'
85. 9.80 B L' B' R L' B U R b' r l u'
86. 6.28 L U' L U' R b' l u
87. 4.52 B R U' L' U B' R L U l
88. 12.30 U' L R B' L' R B' L b' r l
89. 9.08 R L U' B R U' L' R U' l u'
90. 7.46 B R' B R' L B' L' b r l' u
91. 6.53 U' R B' L B' L R b r' l u'
92. 6.18 B' U R B' L B L' B' U b' r l u
93. 9.72 U B L R' U B U' r l'
94. 9.38 L' U R' L' R' L B' U' b r' u'
95. 7.40 U L' B R L R' L U' b r' l u'
96. 10.47 R' L B U B' R' U' B l u'
97. 5.96 L' R B' R B' L' B' U' b' r' u
98. 7.33 B R U' B' R B' L' b' l' u'
99. 8.96 R U' L R' B' U B' R b u
100. 7.11 L' B L' B L' U B' R' b r' l' u


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 23, 2015)

first sub-9 single!!!

1. 8.88 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 L D' U L R D B' D R D

y R U' R2 U L2 U2 y R2 // x-cross
y' R U2 R' U' y R U' R' // f2l-2
U' L' U L // f2l-3
y U R U' R' // f2l-4
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' U2 // oll w/pll skip


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 23, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.191 3X3 ao12, like half 1LLL, it's starting to affect larger averages. Even if 12 is not that many solves.
> 
> E:
> 8.225 AO12, beating my old PB twice in the same AO50, pb AO100 on the way.
> ...



what on earth


----------



## Iggy (Sep 23, 2015)

Pyra

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-24
solves/total: 58/58

single
best: 2.31
worst: 10.78

mean of 3
current: 4.91 (σ = 0.82)
best: 3.34 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 5
current: 4.92 (σ = 0.82)
best: 3.34 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 4.39 (σ = 0.68)
best: 3.85 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 50
current: 4.64 (σ = 0.91)
best: 4.44 (σ = 0.88)

Average: 4.52 (σ = 0.90)
Mean: 4.68

Trying to get used to the moyu


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 23, 2015)

*Petrus:*

*8.94* single
*10.79* avg5 
*11.85* avg12 PB: 11.28, 12.17, 11.70, (15.93), 13.64, 10.19, (8.94), 15.35, 10.71, 12.32, 9.34, 11.78 
*12.37* avg32 PB

Looks like I'm improving a bit. My solutions are still a bit CFOPy, but I'll see if I can fix that with slow solves.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-23
avg of 5: 2.45

Time List:
(1.77), 2.68, (5.75), 1.97, 2.70 
lol2x2 

stackmatted


----------



## Torch (Sep 23, 2015)

Finished learning COLL except for half of Sune and Antisune. It's the first time I've put a concentrated effort into learning a set of algs since I learned PLL.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 23, 2015)

OLLCP - 83/331 
one fourth done, and now I know more non-COLL than COLL cases


----------



## Torch (Sep 23, 2015)

Hurrah for PBs!

11.92 ao100
11.03 ao12 bolded


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-23
avg of 100: 11.92

Time List:
1. 11.74 U2 R' D2 L F2 L R D2 L' D L2 R F2 L' B' U' R2 U 
2. 10.26 L2 B L2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B D' R' F2 U R' F2 L F D2 F' 
3. 12.48 D R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 F' R' F' U' B2 L F' R2 
4. 11.26 L B' L2 U2 D' F2 U R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L U2 
5. 12.06 L D' B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R B2 U R2 F2 R B' D2 
6. 13.00 R' F' U2 B' D2 U2 B R2 D2 B D2 B D' B L' B2 D' R2 D2 B L2 
7. (9.49) L2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 B D' L' B' U L B' U' L2 F' R 
8. 13.30 L R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R D2 U F' D' B2 L B2 L 
9. 12.84 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 F R' D' F2 U' R' D2 F U' F2 R2 
10. 12.50 R2 L' U' F U' D2 F2 B2 L' D L2 U R2 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 D F 
11. 11.87 R L' F B R L B2 D B2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 
12. 12.06 F' U' F2 D R2 U B2 L2 D R2 D2 U' F D' F2 R' F' R' D' B L' 
13. 11.70 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R2 D' L' D2 L2 U' B' R F' D 
14. (15.66) R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' F' U2 L2 U' B D2 F2 L' F L 
15. 12.59 B2 U L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 R' U2 R' F' L2 R2 D R' 
16. 11.30 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R B2 L' D2 L' F2 D U2 L2 B' F' U' F' L' R 
17. 10.84 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' B' F' R B L2 R2 U2 B' R' D' 
18. (8.10) B R U F' B R B' R D' L U R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' 
19. 11.02 B2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' U' R' B2 D B' D R2 B2 R' B' 
20. 11.00 B2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 D2 F R B' L2 U F' L2 U R F2 
21. 11.68 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F L B' L B' R U R' D' U2 
22. 11.92 B L D2 F' R' B U2 F U' F2 R2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 
23. (16.19) B R' L2 F2 L D' F B D R' U' D' B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D' 
24. 13.55 B2 R' D2 R D2 L F2 U2 L' D L U2 L2 U R B' L' B' U 
25. 10.99 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' F' L U2 F2 L D B U2 F' 
26. 10.65 D L' D2 F' R' F2 L' D R' U2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R L 
27. 11.07 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U L B R B2 R' B2 F L2 U2 
28. 12.76 F2 D R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U' R F L2 D L B2 U R B D 
29. (15.20) U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' F2 U L D B2 F' 
30. 14.05 L F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R' B U L U2 F' D2 R' B 
31. 11.72 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U L' B F' R F2 D R U L' F2 
32. 10.77 L' B' R2 F2 D2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 R U' F2 R U2 F 
33. 12.19 D2 L2 D B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 F L2 U R D' F2 L D B F' 
34. 12.22 B' L B2 L' B D' B' U' L2 U2 B2 R' L' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U' 
35. 10.78 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L U2 B' D' F' R B' D R B' 
36. 11.63 L B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L D2 F D' B2 U B D L2 
37. 13.22 D2 L' F2 R' U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F' D' F2 D2 R B R' 
38. (14.66) F2 L U L' F2 R' F' D R B R2 B' D2 L2 B U2 B' U2 
39. 12.20 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U F2 D' U' B R' D' R' D2 L U F' U' L' 
40. 10.74 B L D2 L2 U L' U D' F2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 D2 B U2 B' R 
41. 12.76 U' L F D' B2 U2 F' R' B2 U' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' 
42. 13.75 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' D' R U R2 F' U' L' F L2 U L 
43. 12.33 R' B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L B' R U2 L' B D U' 
44. 12.77 F' L B2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 U2 D' F R U R F U L F' 
45. 11.00 R' F R' L2 U' R2 L' F' D U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L 
46. 13.23 F D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 F R' F' L R2 B L B U' 
47. 13.90 R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 F' D2 U' B' L' F' D' L2 F R B U 
48. 11.83 B L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' D F R B R' D U' R 
49. 12.72 L2 R2 F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 R U R D2 F2 D' L2 B R B2 
50. 11.73 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R U L' R' B D R' B L2 B2 
51. 11.61 D' B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' F' U' L' R' U' L' B' F 
52. 11.18 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D' B2 R2 D' F' D R B L D 
53. (9.54) D' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L F D' R2 D' R' B2 L2 R2 U 
54. 11.45 L' D R U' B' R' D R2 U B' D2 B D2 L2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 
55. 10.23 L' U' B2 D2 F' R' L' B R2 U B2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D 
56. 13.60 R U2 R2 B L2 F R2 D2 B' F' R2 F' R B F D L2 B L2 U F 
57. 12.72 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 R F' L' B' R B2 R' U' F D' 
58. 14.20 D2 B' F' L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R' D F' D2 R' U2 B L' U' B' 
59. 10.29 U B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L' D2 R F2 L F U2 R 
60. 10.88 R2 U2 L D2 L U2 R F2 R B2 R' D F L' R D2 F' U' R' F' U2 
61. 11.94 L2 U D' R B2 U2 L' F' U2 R B2 L U2 F2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B' 
62. 12.58 U2 B U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U B' F2 R B' L' B R U' R' 
63. 12.49 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L U' B2 U' R U' L B' U2 B2 U 
64. 10.03 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B R D' L2 U F2 L' F R2 D R2 
65. 11.73 U' F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B L U2 B' L F' U' F' R' 
*66. 11.44 B L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 R' D U L' U2 R' D 
67. 9.90 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 B' R B' U L B' F' R U B' 
68. 12.12 R2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 B' U' L2 D' R U L2 B2 L B' U' 
69. 11.56 L' U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 R' B2 L F L2 D B R U' 
70. 10.87 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B L2 D R' F R' U' B' R' F' 
71. 11.13 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 D U2 L2 U' B' L D L R2 U' R' D2 F2 D' 
72. 11.68 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R' D' F D' R2 F L' D L' R 
73. (9.90) L U2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 F D L' F2 L2 U2 R U' L2 F2 
74. 13.14 F' U2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 F L' B2 R2 F' U L2 R2 B U 
75. 10.40 D2 F D R' B U L B' R B' U' R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 
76. 10.72 U L2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R B' F2 L D F L' F2 U2 L 
77. 10.52 L B L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 D' B' U' L' D B L R' U *
78. 12.53 B2 U' L2 D' U F2 R2 D2 B U F2 L2 R D L2 R2 B' 
79. 11.66 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 D U R2 U' L' D B' F2 D B R' B' R F' 
80. 13.03 D' F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D B' F' R' B2 U R' B' L2 F2 D' 
81. (14.90) R' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D U' L D B F2 D2 U L D' L' 
82. 13.37 F D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L R B2 U2 R' U2 B' F2 L' U F' L2 B2 D U2 
83. 11.05 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 U' L' R2 F L R' B' L2 U' B 
84. 11.93 R F2 B2 D L U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 D2 L B2 R 
85. 13.05 F' R F2 L2 B R U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 
86. 11.76 B' L2 F2 R' F2 U B2 D L' U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B U2 B U2 L2 R' 
87. 10.58 D2 U L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U F D B U L2 B' R B2 F2 D2 
88. 13.12 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D L B' D L' D' U2 L F' R' U2 
89. 14.06 L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F D' U2 F L B2 U F R' B 
90. 10.71 B D L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U R' D2 R2 F D' L F2 R U 
91. 12.98 B' L2 U2 B L2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 D' B' U' L U' B D2 U' L2 
92. 12.72 R2 F' U' L2 B2 R D2 L U' L D' B2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 D 
93. 13.12 B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' U2 F U2 L2 R D' U F R2 D2 U R' U' F' 
94. 10.28 D F R' F B2 R U' D R L2 U D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D 
95. 12.25 U D2 R' B R2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' 
96. 10.87 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D U' R2 F D' F' L' D U2 F2 U B' U2 
97. 13.04 U L2 F' R' L' U R D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 B L2 U2 L 
98. 11.37 U R2 B2 U2 D2 R' F' B' U R' B2 R F2 L F2 L2 B2 L' B2 L 
99. 11.09 B R' F2 D2 L U2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' B F' R' U B2 D' L2 F' 
100. (9.43) B D2 B2 U' L B2 U L U B U2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 B' D2 R2 U2



8.xx: 1
9.xx: 5
10.xx: 19
11.xx: 30
12.xx: 22
13.xx: 15
14.xx: 5
15.xx: 2
16.xx: 1


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 23, 2015)

21.12 3x3 pb ao5!


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 23, 2015)

5.871 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 U' R D2 F' R' F D L2 B U' B'

x'
r' F R' D R2 F2
U L U' L' 
U r' F' r
U R' U R U' R' U R
y r' F r
U' R U R' U R U R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

Full step 5s are good.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for that righty F2L insert "r' F r"!


----------



## Chree (Sep 23, 2015)

7x7. 5 sub5's in a row. Maybe I'm sub5 now?

4:53.04, (4:54.88), 4:49.20, 4:52.96, (4:37.29) = 4:51.73

Still using Hoya.




Ordway Persyn said:


> Earlier today I got a PB 1:36.10 5x5 single which was also part of a 1:47.72 PB Mo3



Excellent! Nice improvement, man.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 23, 2015)

13.47 PB mo3 (3x3) Part of a nice 14.78 ao5


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 23, 2015)

sqAree said:


> Thanks for that righty F2L insert "r' F r"!



It's just wide move execution? I do it for all left triggers that start L'. Actually know that I think of it, in a kind of old average of faz's that I reconstructed I noticed he did r B' r' moves, I should start doing that or make might lefty moves not suck.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 23, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> It's just wide move execution? I do it for all left triggers that start L'. Actually know that I think of it, in a kind of old average of faz's that I reconstructed I noticed he did r B' r' moves, I should start doing that or make might lefty moves not suck.



Sure, it absolutely makes sense and can be used for a lot more cases than just this one. It's just that for me as a noobish 23sec solver who doesn't know anything about the secrets of advanced F2L, inserting from multiple angles etc. stuff like this, this idea was new. ^^ Thanks also for r B' r'.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 23, 2015)

wat, on cam, upload tomorrow

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-23
avg of 12: 8.88

Time List:
1. 8.26 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F' L2 B2 L' B2 R D' F2 R2 B L' D F 
2. 7.93 F2 R F B R B D' R F2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' U' 
3. (9.91) L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U L' F R' F2 D U R U B' 
4. 9.78 R L' B' L2 U F R' L' D' F' R2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 D2 B' 
5. 9.04 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 B' U B D2 F2 L D2 F' D' 
6. 9.42 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B D2 B' R' U L D2 U B2 D' L' F' U 
7. 8.51 B2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 F' D' U' L D' U L B' D 
8. 8.61 D F2 R' U' B U L' F' U B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B 
9. 9.87 F' R2 U D2 L B2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D R2 L2 D R' 
10. (7.85) D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F U' L U2 R' B D R2 F2 
11. 8.50 F' U2 F' D' L F' U2 B R' F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 U R2 
12. 8.84 R B2 U F' B2 R D2 L' D' F' L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2

former pb was like 9.1x 

also 9.63 ao50, 9.78 ao100 and 10.28 ao1000



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-23
avg of 100: 9.78

Time List:
1. 9.53 B2 R2 D' L2 F R L B D' L' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R F2 R D 
2. 9.69 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 D2 L D' F' U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 
3. 10.08 D R' D R2 D2 F U R F2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 D B2 U R2 U F' 
4. 9.99 B' U2 L D2 F2 L2 R U2 L F2 L' D2 U B' L' D' L' R B R U 
5. 10.23 F L' F R2 L' U2 D2 B' D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D L 
6. 8.70 R' U R2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U B2 F2 L U2 L F2 D F' L R 
7. 10.61 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U F L2 D2 R' B2 U F D R F2 
8. (8.10) L' B2 U F2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R' D F' L' R2 D B' F2 
9. 11.69 B2 U L' B R' F2 D' L2 B L F2 U2 R' L' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L 
10. 8.28 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F U2 F U' L B R' U F2 U' B L2 B 
11. 9.47 R' F L U' D2 B D2 R2 F L F2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 
12. 9.89 B D F U L2 B D' F' D2 F R B2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 D2 
13. 9.33 F' B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L B L' F' U B L D' F2 
14. 8.62 R' U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F U2 R F D F' U R U2 
15. 10.71 D2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 R' U L' D' B' L2 D2 B F2 
16. (12.29) L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L B R2 U F' D2 U' R2 U R' 
17. 10.13 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 B' L2 U' B' U B D L' F' D' 
18. 10.89 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L' B D U L' D2 R2 F R' F 
19. 9.94 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D2 U2 B' L R2 D' R D2 B R' F2 U' 
20. (12.54) D' F2 U2 R2 L D F' D F2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R U2 L' B2 R2 B' 
21. 9.46 U' L2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U B' F2 U2 F2 L' F L2 
22. 9.88 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 R D L2 D B2 L B' F U F 
23. 9.74 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U B2 F' U R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F U' 
24. 11.21 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D R' F2 D' B' F R' D2 U2 R' F' 
25. 9.15 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 U F2 D' R' U F L F L2 D' L2 B D2 R2 
26. 9.35 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U B' U R U2 L U L' D L F' 
27. 8.70 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 U' B L R' B' F' D' B2 L' F U 
28. (12.66) L D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D' F' L' B2 D L F' U 
29. 9.90 R B2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' L F' R' F2 L2 D R2 
30. 10.48 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R U' R2 D' F' D' L B D2 R2 
31. 10.48 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U L2 F' U2 R' B2 F' L D B2 U' L' 
32. 9.77 B L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 F R B L' B' D' R B' D B 
33. 10.00 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 F' R' B2 D L U R D2 L2 U2 
34. 9.01 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D L2 R' U' F R' F2 U' R2 U B R2 
35. 9.95 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 L F L2 D B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R 
36. 8.42 L' F2 L2 R B2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 D' F' L U2 L D2 F' D B D 
37. 9.72 R' B2 R' U' L U2 B D2 R B L2 D2 B L2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 
38. 9.10 D U' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L' D U2 B' R2 D' L2 R2 F' U L' 
39. 10.26 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 U' R' D F' R2 B' L' F D' R2 
40. 9.56 U' F2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D L B' F' L D R U' B2 D' R 
41. (8.03) U L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 U B L' D L R' U R2 U' R' D' 
42. 10.45 B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 U B L2 R2 U' L' D F2 R B' U 
43. 11.33  L2 F U' L2 U' D' R' B U B' D2 F' L2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 B' 
44. 10.14 B' R L' U D' L F2 U B F2 R D2 R' U2 R L2 F2 D2 F2 L 
45. 9.16 U B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' R D2 B D' U2 F R' B2 U' 
46. 10.73 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' B2 U' B D' F R' U L R' U2 L2 F 
47. 9.41 D' R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D L' D2 F' U B D2 
48. 10.15 R2 L U L F' R2 U B R2 F2 R D2 L D2 R F2 L F2 L2 D' 
49. 9.21 R' F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L' F2 L B2 F' D2 U B F' R U2 B' F L' 
50. 9.28 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 D F2 U' B L2 F R U' F2 
51. 10.13 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' D' U' R F2 D' F' L' R F 
52. 10.78 R B2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F D' L R' B2 D' U F U F' 
53. 10.14 F2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' D L2 R D2 B2 D2 B U 
54. 9.39 F' U' R D' B2 U L D' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 L 
55. 9.94 D' B R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 R2 L B L' R B L D2 U' L 
56. 10.59 R U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 F' U B2 L R' F2 U' B U 
57. 8.37 B2 R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F R2 B L' B' R U' F' R D F' D U 
58. 10.73 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D F U F2 U2 R U B D' L' R 
59. 9.29 B' R D' L B' U2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 R 
60. 10.87 D2 L2 U B' L U L F R U2 R' F2 B2 L B2 R' L' U2 R2 
61. 11.00 B2 U F2 L2 U L D' R' F U2 L' U2 D2 L' F2 L F2 L2 F2 L2 
62. 9.96 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L D U R F U' L F2 D2 U' 
63. (12.66) L2 B L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B U' R F2 R D' F R' B' D B2 
64. 8.82 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B R B2 R2 D' L B' D2 L2 D 
65. 9.69 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 F' R F2 U L' U2 B' U2 B' D2 
66. 9.05 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 R D' B2 L' B F' U' B L' R' 
67. 8.74 B' L2 B R2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 F R2 L D L' F2 L F' U' L2 F2 U2 
68. 10.25 R2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B R D' B L2 U2 L2 F D F2 R' 
69. 10.48 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' F' D F' D2 R' B' D' U' R 
70. 9.82 B D2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 D' L B L2 D2 B' D2 R' F' U2 
71. 8.82 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' L F2 R2 D' F2 D' R D 
72. 8.46 F' L2 U2 D2 L D L F' U2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 L' 
73. 8.84 F' R' F2 L' U2 F' B L F B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U F2 B2 U2 
74. 10.45 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L D2 U B R U2 R' D U 
75. 10.88 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B U2 L U2 R D' U2 R U L2 
76. 9.14 R U2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 U L' U F' R2 B' U' B2 R U 
77. 10.10 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R U2 L' F2 D' B' D2 U F U2 R 
78. 10.28 B L B' R' F D2 R F' D' L' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U D2 B2 U L2 
79. 10.88 B' F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D U R' F' R F2 R B D' B R2 
80. 11.66 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R' F D2 L F2 D B R' D 
81. 9.55 R' F U' D2 L' F2 B' U F U2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 
82. 8.33 R B' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 B F2 R2 L U B' D F2 D2 R2 U' 
83. 11.76 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 L U' L2 B F2 L U' L U F' 
84. 9.00 L2 D L' U2 B' R U2 L R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 
85. (12.48) F2 L F2 B' R' F2 U' F' L2 D U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R U2 R' D2 
86. 9.98 L U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 F' D2 R2 B U' F2 L R 
87. 9.83 D2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R' D2 B F2 R B D' U B R 
88. 9.56 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 B' L2 R2 U' L B F2 D' U' B' 
89. (8.26) D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F' L2 B2 L' B2 R D' F2 R2 B L' D F 
90. (7.93) F2 R F B R B D' R F2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' U' 
91. 9.91 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U L' F R' F2 D U R U B' 
92. 9.78 R L' B' L2 U F R' L' D' F' R2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 D2 B' 
93. 9.04 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 B' U B D2 F2 L D2 F' D' 
94. 9.42 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B D2 B' R' U L D2 U B2 D' L' F' U 
95. 8.51 B2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 F' D' U' L D' U L B' D 
96. 8.61 D F2 R' U' B U L' F' U B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B 
97. 9.87 F' R2 U D2 L B2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D R2 L2 D R' 
98. (7.85) D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F U' L U2 R' B D R2 F2 
99. 8.50 F' U2 F' D' L F' U2 B R' F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 U R2 
100. 8.84 R B2 U F' B2 R D2 L' D' F' L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2



I am now getting mad cause of mid to high 10s...


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 24, 2015)

OHPBsingle 
29.44, previous was tonight at 37.58, before that was a few days ago, 38.50.


----------



## qaz (Sep 24, 2015)

59.00 feet ao5 + 57.25 mo3 and fullstep 48

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-23
avg of 5: 59.00

Time List:
1. 53.35 F' D2 R' F2 D F' U B L' D R2 B L2 F L2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F 
2. (1:08.78) U R U R' L F' R D' B U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 B R2 L' 
3. 1:01.08 D' U' B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 B' F' U B L R' U2 F 
4. (48.11) L U D' L2 F D' R' B2 L' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 
5. 1:02.56 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R' U' F D U2 B' F2 U F' R


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 24, 2015)

Minx PB ao12. Pushed my running ao100 down to 2:24.41.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-23
avg of 12: 2:14.68

Time List:
1. (2:00.61)
2. 2:17.32
3. 2:17.63
4. 2:18.49
5. 2:16.70
6. 2:10.77
7. (2:28.45)
8. 2:12.85
9. 2:11.26
10. 2:15.92
11. 2:18.22
12. 2:07.65


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 24, 2015)

Pyra 3.44 PB ao12 and 3.62 PB ao50. Done while taking a break from studying.


----------



## MM99 (Sep 24, 2015)

Beat all my pbs earlier today except for single... My pb ao100 was 13.21 at the start of the day then I dropped 4 sub pb ao100s in a row including a 12.93 feels łike im improving again finally


----------



## mafergut (Sep 24, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> first sub-9 single!!!
> 
> 1. 8.88 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 L D' U L R D B' D R D
> 
> ...



Wow! GJ, it must feel nice!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 24, 2015)

3x3

Best average of 5: 7.50
5-9 - (6.76) 7.61 7.29 7.60 (7.88)

5. 6.76 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L' F2 R U B' R2 F' D' U F' U'
6. 7.61 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L F' U2 F' R' D F L2 F2 R2 U'
7. 7.29 U L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R' F R' L' F' D' F2 U L' B' U
8. 7.60 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F' R L' B' R' B R2 D L' U2
9. 7.88 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D U' R L2 B' R2 L' B' U2

not pb but pretty good


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 3x3
> 
> Best average of 5: 7.50
> 5-9 - (6.76) 7.61 7.29 7.60 (7.88)
> ...


GJ but tell me how pls ;_; xD


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> GJ but tell me how pls ;_; xD



You know how you get 7s some of the time? Get them more often.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> GJ but tell me how pls ;_; xD



look ahead


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 24, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You know how you get 7s some of the time? Get them more often.


I can't get ez scrambles all the time 


Lucas Wesche said:


> look ahead


Link where I can buy this "lookahead"?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 24, 2015)

okay I rolled the session:

6.55	L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L' D' R2 B' D F2 U2 R F D2
6.04	U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L B' D' R' F D' B2 L2 U
7.53	U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 U L F U B' L2 D' U2 R2 F U
8.30	D2 L2 D B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B' F' D R' B D2 R2 L2 B2 L2
7.52	F2 D2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L' U B2 R B2 D2 F2 D
8.16	L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L2 D2 L' R2 B' R' D' R2 L2 F' R2 B' D2
8.18	U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U' L' F U F D' L2 F' D R' B2
6.76 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L' F2 R U B' R2 F' D' U F' U'
7.61 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L F' U2 F' R' D F L2 F2 R2 U'
7.29 U L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R' F R' L' F' D' F2 U L' B' U
7.60 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F' R L' B' R' B R2 D L' U2
7.88 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D U' R L2 B' R2 L' B' U2

7.51 pb ao12, 7.20 pb ao5 and 6.71 pb mo3


----------



## EMI (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> okay I rolled the session:
> 
> 6.55	L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L' D' R2 B' D F2 U2 R F D2
> 6.04	U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L B' D' R' F D' B2 L2 U
> ...



holy

I still don't even have sub 8 of 5


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2015)

6x6 3:37.18 PB single and 4:00.03 PB mo3. My 6x6 solving needs work.


----------



## Berd (Sep 24, 2015)

All Pbs! 3x3!

Single: 9.94 
Ao5: 12.88 (σ=0.54)
Ao12:13.90 (σ=1.38)
Ao50: 15.67 (σ=2.18)

First sub 10!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 24, 2015)

First sub-10 average of 12! Beat my PB by over .5 of a second. Super excited! The 8 was a OLL skip and the last solve was a PLL skip. QiYi Thunderclap. 

*Average: 9.85*

1. 9.80 B' R D F2 U' R' L F D2 L' R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L2 F B2 R2 B' 
2. 10.13 B R L2 F B2 D F L U R2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F 
3. 9.23 D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 U' B2 F L' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 
4. 10.55 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 U R2 F2 U B D U' F2 U F R D2 L U' 
5. 9.42 U' R' F D' R F' D2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 D2 F D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 
6. (11.73) R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B R2 F' R' D' B2 U' L' R F' R' U2 L' 
7. 9.44 D2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 R U2 F R' F R2 U' L' F D2 L2 B' 
8. 10.15 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' R B' D B2 R U2 F' U' R 
9. (8.64) F' L2 U2 B D2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 B L U2 B U' F' R' D B' F 
10. 11.23 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' U' F2 L R2 B U' 
11. 9.49 F' B U L' F' R B D B L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L F2 L' B2 U2 
12. 9.08 D2 F B2 R' D L2 U D2 R U' B2 D' L2 U D B2 D2 F2


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 24, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Wow! GJ, it must feel nice!



thanks! it was totally a surprise too, i had done a mediocre average of 100 in the morning, went to have lunch and afterwards i got this on my first solve...


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 24, 2015)

2-4 relay with OLL parity. so close :/
40.08 2) U' R2 U F' R2 U2 F U' R'
3) L' F' D R' F L2 U2 D2 F' L D2 B2 R B2 R2 L D2 L D2 
4) f r R L2 f B D' L R U2 B u D2 R' D' B L' F u' F R f2 B' U' B2 F2 L D' U2 f' r2 u2 F' u F' r2 R' f2 r' D


----------



## mafergut (Sep 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> All Pbs! 3x3!
> 
> Single: 9.94
> Ao5: 12.88 (σ=0.54)
> ...



Wow! 12.88 Ao5 and this was your first sub-10 single? I would have guessed that you already had like a handful of them at least. GJ and congratulations!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 24, 2015)

8.36 3x3 Ao12 (PB)!



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 8.16 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U L' F D' L F U R2 D U L 
2. 8.98 B2 R D2 L R D2 F2 R' F2 D' F' L U' F2 L B' L2 D' F 
3. 8.52 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 B' D F2 L D B D B L' 
4. 8.06 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L D2 R F U F' U' B U' B2 L F' 
5. (11.31) R2 B2 L2 F' U' D' B D R2 U2 R' B2 R B2 U2 D2 R' D2 L' B 
6. 7.66 L2 U' F' U2 B' R F2 L U R2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F' 
7. 8.51 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F L F' R F' U' F' R2 D' 
8. 8.72 D2 F' R F R' D' B U2 L U' D' R2 B2 R2 L2 U' D2 F2 U 
9. 8.30 R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D F' L D' B2 R' B' U2 L D2 F2 
10. 8.93 L' F2 D2 R D2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 L F L U F R2 D F2 L2 D 
11. (7.60) B' U D' R' U' D2 F' U' F' B' L2 U2 F D2 F R2 U2 L2 B' 
12. 7.73 L U R F R2 L' D' R U2 D' R2 B D2 L2 F D2 R2 F B2 L2 U2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 24, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 8.36 3x3 Ao12 (PB)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gj! get the sub 8!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2015)

Just used my Weilong and got great result, It's good again Yay!

PB ao50 16.66 (creepy)
Pb ao100 17.09

E: 10.04 single, second best ever (6 move last layer)

E2 Improved 50 to 16.57 and 100 to 16.88. Also got a nice 14.70 ao5


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Sep 25, 2015)

11.00 D' B2 R2 U' D' B D B R D2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2

lolwut pb


----------



## Kingsman08 (Sep 25, 2015)

Noob accomplishment here! Finally memorized all PLLs and 2-look OLL! really happy about it


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 25, 2015)

all pbs broken today!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-24
solves/total: 1300/1300

single
best: 0.58
worst: 4.42

mean of 3
current: 1.97 (σ = 0.12)
best: 1.19 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 5
current: 1.97 (σ = 0.12)
best: 1.45 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 12
current: 1.88 (σ = 0.24)
best: 1.56 (σ = 0.23)

avg of 50
current: 1.99 (σ = 0.32)
best: 1.83 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 100
current: 1.96 (σ = 0.37)
best: 1.88 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 1000
current: 2.11 (σ = 0.34)
best: 2.11 (σ = 0.34)

Average: 2.15 (σ = 0.35)
Mean: 2.15


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> all pbs broken today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 2x2 .58 single xD


----------



## NeilH (Sep 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> all pbs broken today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what!? 

also, i thought you don't cube on school days


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 25, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> lol 2x2 .58 single xD



Oh whoops that one isnt pb cuz I have a 0.41 on a 3 mover that technically shouldnt count because TNoodle or watvr filters out sub 4 movers. 



NeilH said:


> what!?
> 
> also, i thought you don't cube on school days



lol

I try to find about 45 minutes every day. Some days I get none, other days I get up to 2 hours. Today I got about 1.5 hours.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 25, 2015)

Got a LingAo Mini Magic, CB 5x5, Lanlan Super Floppy, 6x6 FullBright stickerset and a Standard Giga stickerset in the mail today


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 25, 2015)

3.39 Pyra Ao12.
Still no Sub-3 Ao5
3.22, 3.44, 3.84, 2.64, 3.25, 3.32, (4.59), 3.24, 4.4, (1.68), 2.64, 3.91


----------



## Berd (Sep 25, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Wow! 12.88 Ao5 and this was your first sub-10 single? I would have guessed that you already had like a handful of them at least. GJ and congratulations!


Thank you! I know, the averages are pretty crazy. The single was full step too!


----------



## mafergut (Sep 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Thank you! I know, the averages are pretty crazy. The single was full step too!



First sub-10 and it's full step!!! Then you are far from your full potential. Keep the GJ and go, go, sub-10 Ao5


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 25, 2015)

9.25 a50, 9.44 a100, 9.70 a250, mmmaybe I'll go to the next Winland competition :O


----------



## Username (Sep 25, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 9.25 a50, 9.44 a100, 9.70 a250, mmmaybe I'll go to the next Winland competition :O



ooh yay nice

incase you didn't notice yet, Finnish Championships is in one month


----------



## GlowingSausage (Sep 25, 2015)

58.14 PB Megaminx ao5

(1:04.48), 55.33, (54.46), 1:01.42, 57.68

Average of 5: 58.145
1. (1:04.481) 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
2. 55.328 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
3. (54.464) 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
4. 1:01.424 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
5. 57.682 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

Also first sub 1 ao5.
And my PB ao12 is now sub my previous PB ao5 lol.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 25, 2015)

1:13.66 2-4 relay for the weekly comp

Also learnt 6 OLLs today


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 25, 2015)

avg of 12: 7.62
7.37, 7.88, 7.75, 7.55, 7.71, (6.75), 7.16, 7.93, 7.52, 8.09, (10.05), 7.24



Spoiler: Scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-25
avg of 12: 7.62

Time List:
1. 7.37 F2 R' L' F2 U D F' L' B2 D' B' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 
2. 7.88 L D' R B' D L2 D2 R F' D B' L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 
3. 7.75 L' B' R L' U2 F B L2 U' B' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 
4. 7.55 U B2 R L' D' B' R U R B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U 
5. 7.71 L D' R B2 U' R' B' L2 F U' R U2 L' F2 B2 L' F2 R L 
6. (6.75) L B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R B R U' B R F' D2 F 
7. 7.16 R2 L' D2 R' L F2 R' F B' L' B2 D B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D 
8. 7.93 D R' F2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 R' D2 B' U F2 U' R D' B' R2 
9. 7.52 B R2 D2 F' D' F' R' B' L B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 
10. 8.09 F2 R U2 F2 L B2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 D L' B D R' D' B' U' R' D 
11. (10.05) L F2 L2 B2 D L' F' U' F' L B' U2 F D2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 
12. 7.24 D' F' B2 R' F' B L2 U2 R' U' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 25, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> avg of 12: 7.62
> 7.37, 7.88, 7.75, 7.55, 7.71, (6.75), 7.16, 7.93, 7.52, 8.09, (10.05), 7.24
> 
> 
> ...



woah ur back! and faster than me.... what do you average?

edit: i just realized this is 0.01 faster than my pb ao 12 lol


----------



## mafergut (Sep 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah ur back! and faster than me.... what do you average?



"Alonso is faster than you, I repeat, Alonso is faster than you. Do you copy?" (just a stupid F1 joke)


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah ur back! and faster than me.... what do you average?



8.5 is a pretty comfy average for me


----------



## qaz (Sep 25, 2015)

feet

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-25
avg of 12: 59.37

Time List:
1. 1:03.26 L F R2 F2 B2 D2 B' U B' L2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' 
2. 1:03.45 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U R2 D' L' D' U2 B2 D L' D' B' L2 R' 
3. 1:00.01 R U2 R2 B' D2 F L' D2 L' B L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U' 
4. 1:01.03 F2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 D R' U F D' F2 R B L' B' 
5. 57.18 D2 L U D2 L D B U2 B2 L R2 F B' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 
6. 1:00.48 R2 D2 F2 D' L F' B' U2 L' D2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 D 
7. 57.11 L2 D2 L D' L' U' B' D2 L' B' L2 F R2 F L2 B' U2 F R2 B2 
8. 56.17 B D F' U F' R' F' R2 L B' U2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F 
9. 50.06 U2 D2 B2 U' R' D2 F2 B D R U2 B' L2 B' L2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 
10. (1:09.95) U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 D2 F R' U2 R' B2 D B2 R D' F2 
11. 1:04.96 D' L U2 F' U2 R2 D R D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 R 
12. (48.27) B R U L F2 B U' B' U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R'

7-9 make 54.45 mo3, 5-9 make a 56.82 ao5, and also got a 1:02.98 ao25.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2015)

5.560 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 F' R D' U B D2 R' F D' F' D

Too lazy to reconstruct, one of my better singles.

5.560, 8.870, 7.396, 6.234, 8.690 = 7.440


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 25, 2015)

After my package came, I got some PBs.
Giga single: 36:02.15
Magic single: 3.48
Magic ao5: 3.52

I now look like a n00b.

E: 27:38.439 Giga single.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 25, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> 8.5 is a pretty comfy average for me



ok so im not THAT far


----------



## United Thought (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes! 333 pb single: 8.76!!!

8.76 - L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U R' U' R2 F' D' B2 F' R2 B L2

z2 y
D' L D2 L D
y U R' U' R
R U R' U' L U L' U y' R U R'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R 
y R U' R' (yes, I know I could have done R B U'B' R' to force a ll skip with no auf)
U F U R U' R' F' U'

happy I managed to reconstruct. 5th sub10 and 2nd sub9 iirc

Earlier;

Pb ao12 = 12.69
Pb ao50 = 13.72


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2015)

8.02 OH single while riding on a he bus. Scramble was ridiculous, I'll post later. 

Sent from my Z987 using Tapatalk


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.02 OH single while riding on a he bus. Scramble was ridiculous, I'll post later.
> 
> Sent from my Z987 using Tapatalk



What's a he bus?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> What's a he bus?


A very masculine bus.


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> A very masculine bus.



lol ok. It's the opposite of a she-bus then? Like this?


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 25, 2015)

Put the megaminx down for the first time in a few days and immediately beat my pb ao5 on the 3x3. lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-25
avg of 5: 18.06

Time List:
1. 18.40 D2 B L2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D F2 U' L' R D' F L' B L 
2. (15.47) R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 L2 D' L' U' B L 
3. (21.91) L2 B U2 F' R U R' F D L U2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 
4. 19.31 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 R B2 F D' U' F2 L' D2 F2 
5. 16.47 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B' D L' D2 R B' D2 R2 U' L


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 26, 2015)

Awesome sq1 session! 20.06 ao25 with all PBs but single. SnS will be awesome.



Spoiler



Square-1
Sep 25, 2015 7:59:28 PM - 8:50:07 PM

Mean: 20.09
Average: 20.06
Best time: 14.30
Median: 19.57
Worst time: 27.48
Standard deviation: 3.27

Best average of 5: 16.92
43-47 - 16.81 18.22 (22.27) (14.68) 15.73

Best average of 12: 18.23
37-48 - 20.42 17.42 17.92 18.70 17.42 22.13 16.81 18.22 (22.27) (14.68) 15.73 17.53

1. 20.90 (0,2) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,4) /
2. 26.77 (1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (6,-3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (6,0)
3. 16.89 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (-2,4) / (-2,-4) /
4. 19.21 (6,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) /
5. 16.02 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (6,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-2)
6. 23.29 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (5,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (-2,5)
7. 19.04 (1,6) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (4,-3) / (-2,0)
8. 17.76 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (5,3) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,0)
9. 23.38 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-3) /
10. 21.52 (3,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (2,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
11. 21.39 (3,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)
12. 17.63 (1,6) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (6,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3)
13. 20.74 (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-1,0)
14. 19.79 (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) /
15. 25.95 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,4) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,3)
16. 27.48 (6,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,-4)
17. 20.96 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (0,2) / (0,-2)
18. 23.58 (1,3) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (0,-2) / (-4,-1)
19. 18.37 (0,-4) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,-5) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (-3,1) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-4,5)
20. 14.30 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,-4)
21. 25.21 (1,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,6) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) /
22. 21.53 (0,-1) / (-2,4) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,2)
23. 17.68 (-2,3) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (1,0) / (0,-2) /
24. 20.56 (0,2) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (4,0) / (-5,-1)
25. 17.40 (4,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,-5) / (3,6) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,2)
26. 18.19 (4,-3) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,0)
27. 18.67 (1,6) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (1,-2) / (-3,3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4)
28. 19.34 (0,2) / (-5,-5) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-1) / (-2,0)
29. 22.06 (3,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,0)
30. 21.24 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (0,4)
31. 20.05 (1,0) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,5) / (-4,0) / (0,2)
32. 22.48 (0,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-1,2)
33. 25.45 (1,3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,-3) / (0,4) / (5,0) / (0,-2)
34. 15.72 (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (-4,4)
35. 15.97 (0,2) / (1,-5) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,4)
36. 24.47 (-3,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (4,-2) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) /
37. 20.42 (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (2,2) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) /
38. 17.42 (0,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-5,2)
39. 17.92 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (0,-4)
40. 18.70 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,4) / (-5,0)
41. 17.42 (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) /
42. 22.13 (0,2) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (-3,6) / (-2,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,1) / (4,0)
43. 16.81 (-2,3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,1) / (3,3) / (-5,2) / (0,2) / (0,-2)
44. 18.22 (-3,2) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,2) / (-4,-5) / (-1,0)
45. 22.27 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (6,0)
46. 14.68 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (-1,2) / (-4,0)
47. 15.73 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (5,0)
48. 17.53 (-2,3) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (-4,2) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0)
49. 26.44 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (6,3) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (3,2) / (0,-3)
50. 17.92 (0,-4) / (-3,3) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,6) / (0,1) / (-2,0) / (-1,0)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 26, 2015)

Found an Aolong v1 behind some books on my shelf ;P


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 26, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Found an Aolong v1 behind some books on my shelf ;P



Wow u just reminded me that i have a (broken) one i my desk...


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 26, 2015)

14.552 ao5!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rybaby (Sep 26, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> avg of 12: 7.62
> 7.37, 7.88, 7.75, 7.55, 7.71, (6.75), 7.16, 7.93, 7.52, 8.09, (10.05), 7.24
> 
> 
> ...



That consistency :O

Any plans to compete again?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 26, 2015)

4x4 PB's
single? 53.72 (not sure if this is a PB)
Mo3 58.23
Ao5 1:00.63 (so close to sub-1) 
Ao50 1:08.51
Ao100 1:09.44


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 26, 2015)

1:22.70 5x5 ao5
Still got it


----------



## Iggy (Sep 26, 2015)

Finally lubed my Meiying, dosed gj

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-26
solves/total: 249/250

single
best: 6.69
worst: 18.05

mean of 3
current: 12.00 (σ = 2.01)
best: 7.77 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 5
current: 10.71 (σ = 0.22)
best: 8.04 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 12
current: 10.97 (σ = 0.75)
best: 9.37 (σ = 1.23)

avg of 50
current: 10.27 (σ = 1.30)
best: 9.87 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 100
current: 10.34 (σ = 1.42)
best: 10.06 (σ = 1.15)

Average: 10.27 (σ = 1.28)
Mean: 10.35

PB avg5 and avg100. Getting close to a sub 10 avg100

The avg5 is ridiculous lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-26
avg of 5: 8.04

Time List:
1. (9.14) L2 B' D2 B' D2 B U' F D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 R' 
2. (6.69) D2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F U2 L F' U' L' B2 F R' F' 
3. 8.41 U2 F L2 B L2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L R' F2 U' L2 F L' D' L2 B' 
4. 8.20 U2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U F2 L D B' U' F' U' B2 L' 
5. 7.51 U2 L R2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 R U' F R2 B' L2 U R2 B' L' B2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 26, 2015)

7x7: 3:47 ao5
3:51 ao12

4x4: 36.69 ao5+ 33.69 single


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 26, 2015)

(σ=0.01)

Time List:
1. 8.66 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B D L U F' D' R' U' F2 R2 F2 
2. 8.68 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U F U L2 D' L' F' L2 D' F' D' 
3. 8.67 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L D2 B F' L2 D L' B' U2 L 
4. (8.69) D' U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' F' L2 F' U' L B' D2 U L' D B2 F2 
5. (8.65) R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D' L F' U B' F2 L' R F' R B2

wtf consistency


----------



## imvelox (Sep 26, 2015)

Lista Tempi:
1. (6.34) F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U L B2 U2 F D' F' L2 F U2 R' 
2. (9.66) B' R' U2 L' D' R U R2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D' 
3. 8.11 F' R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' U B2 L' R' U2 B D L2 D2 U' 
4. 8.62 R2 B' R' F D L D' R U D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' 
5. 7.59 R2 D L' U2 R2 F R F B U F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2
avg su 12: 8.92
Lista Tempi:
1. 8.62 R' D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 L U2 L D2 B' L2 B L2 U' L2 F' L2 R' 
2. 9.06 D L F' B' L2 U2 R' L2 F U L' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 
3. 8.95 F U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U L B L2 D F' D L' U L' 
4. 9.02 B2 R2 B F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D L D' B2 F U L B' D B2 
5. 9.05 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 R D2 R2 F' D2 U B' U L2 U' R' F2 R 
6. 10.55 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L B' F' D L U2 R' D2 B2 
7. (11.42) F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 B L R2 F D B2 R' 
8. (6.34) F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U L B2 U2 F D' F' L2 F U2 R' 
9. 9.66 B' R' U2 L' D' R U R2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D' 
10. 8.11 F' R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' U B2 L' R' U2 B D L2 D2 U' 
11. 8.62 R2 B' R' F D L D' R U D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' 
12. 7.59 R2 D L' U2 R2 F R F B U F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 26, 2015)

Haven't even practiced anything in a while, got worse at 3x3, but better again at 4x4

Almost PB single: 54:86, 1:06.43 avg5 and 1:10.64 avg12


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 26, 2015)

Michal Pleskowicz 7.98 3x3 average (finally)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 26, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Michal Pleskowicz 7.98 3x3 average (finally)



haha that ties anthony and antoine


----------



## NeilH (Sep 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (σ=0.01)
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 8.66 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B D L U F' D' R' U' F2 R2 F2
> ...



holy ****


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 26, 2015)

NeilH said:


> holy ****



lol

if only the times were actually good...


----------



## Torch (Sep 26, 2015)

Fullstep 8s are cool

8.93 U2 F2 L B U2 F U R L D R2 U2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2

z F' U L F' R2 D2
U2 y' R' U R
U' L U' L'
U' L' U2 L U y' R' U R
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
l' U' L U R U' r' F 
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U

47/8.93 = 5.26 TPS


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2015)

R' U2 F2 D2 L F U' D F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 B D2 B' U2

x2 // Inspection
F' D' r' F r R U' R' U y R' U R // XX-Cross (12/12)
L' R U' [M' x'] // F2L-3 (4/16)
U L' U L U2 y R U R' // F2L-4 (8/24)
U2 U r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' // OLLCP (13/37)
// EPLL skip (0/37)

No warmup, wasn't expecting EPLL or AUF skip, and didn't have my hands near the timer at all, so bad time.

E: also wasn't on my main or my second best cube either.


----------



## nalralz (Sep 26, 2015)

1.24 2x2 single! LL skip if you do it right.

U F R F2 R U R2


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2015)

nalralz said:


> LL skip if you do it right.


You can say that about any scramble 

10.00+, (9.63), 10.51, 10.45, 10.40, 11.17, 10.45, 9.90, 10.29, 10.30, (11.50), 9.72 = 10.32.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 26, 2015)

5x5 2:02.37 PB ao50
6x6 3:16.65 single (In the weekly comp) 3:57.03 Mo3, 4:01.26 ao5 (Weekly comp Average) 4;07.40 ao12 PB's

sub 2 on 5 and sub 4 on 6 are coming close!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 26, 2015)

3:50.00 7x7 ao12, gimme sub 3:50 already xD


----------



## rybaby (Sep 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> haha that ties anthony and antoine




What do you have against Seung Hyuk Nahm?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 26, 2015)

Coolio averages on the Aolong wtf  :confused:
avg of 5: 10.07

Time List:
1. 9.48 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 F' L U2 F2 L2 F R' D B R 
2. 9.25 U2 B L' D2 L' U' B R2 B L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 
3. (12.00) B' U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' D' U' B' F2 D2 L D R' 
4. 11.48 R D2 R' U' D' R' L F' U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 
5. (8.64) F2 R2 F D2 B U2 B F2 L2 F2 L2 D U R B' U L2 B' F U' L'

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-26
avg of 12: 10.45

Time List:
1. 8.70 L2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' U L' R2 B' L2 R2 D 
2. 10.22 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' F' D' B' L2 D' R U' L' F' U 
3. 10.94 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D R B R2 D R' B2 F U' R2 U2 
4. (13.57) R2 F2 R2 U2 B F U2 B' D2 R' U B' L F' D' B2 D' R B2 
5. 9.48 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 F' L U2 F2 L2 F R' D B R 
6. 9.25 U2 B L' D2 L' U' B R2 B L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 
7. 12.00 B' U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' D' U' B' F2 D2 L D R' 
8. 11.48 R D2 R' U' D' R' L F' U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 
9. (8.64) F2 R2 F D2 B U2 B F2 L2 F2 L2 D U R B' U L2 B' F U' L' 
10. 10.33 U' B' U2 F L2 D L U R L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 R' 
11. 10.57 U R' F' L' U F R' U B U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 D' B2 R2 F2 R 
12. 11.57 D L2 U2 R' U2 R B2 U2 L R2 D2 F2 D' R U' B L2 F' L' F' R'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 26, 2015)

rybaby said:


> What do you have against Seung Hyuk Nahm?



4got bout him


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 26, 2015)

Minx pb single, ao5, and ao12 all at once! The ao5 (2:07:41) is bolded. Running ao100 is also my best, 2:18.57.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-26
avg of 12: 2:13.35

Time List:
1. 2:15.41
2. 2:02.58
3. (2:26.74)
4. 2:25.72
5. 2:21.79
*6. 2:16.73
7. 2:02.00
8. (1:51.15)
9. 2:15.29
10. 2:04.93*
11. 2:17.99
12. 2:11.08

edit, almost immediately beat both ao5 and ao12:

*2:06.09*
(1:56.39), 2:09.90, 2:06.83, (2:24.19), 2:01.55

*2:11.09*
2:02.00, (1:51.15), 2:15.29, 2:04.93, 2:17.99, 2:11.08, (2:29.96), 2:08.55, 2:27.39, 2:17.42, 1:56.39, 2:09.90


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 26, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1144/events/5/rounds/1/results 
Halczuk 6x6 CR's, 1:50.04 mo3...

E: and a nice 54.95 5x5 sniggle


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1144/events/5/rounds/1/results
> Halczuk 6x6 CR's, 1:50.04 mo3...
> 
> E: and a nice 54.95 5x5 sniggle



Sniggle.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 26, 2015)

*Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-26
avg of 50: 11.34*



Spoiler: Average



Time List:
1. 13.26 R2 F B D' L' D' R' L2 D U2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 
2. 10.34 U F' L2 B R2 B2 D2 F D2 B L' U F U2 R2 D' U2 R2 
3. 12.13 U' B' R2 D2 B' L U' R' D' R L2 U2 D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 
4. 11.61 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 R D U' L U F' R' B' L2 R2 
5. 12.77 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' B' D L' R2 U B U' F2 U' R' 
6. 12.53 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 B' R' D L' F2 R2 F' L' D 
7. 11.07 R D L2 D R2 L2 B L2 F R B2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 
8. 13.64 U2 R' B2 L U2 L F2 R D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F D' R2 F2 R' U' B' 
9. 10.71 L U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U R F2 R' B' L2 F 
10. 10.82 F' U F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D U2 R D' L' B' U' R2 D R' U 
11. 10.27 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 D L2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R' U 
12. 13.54 B' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U R2 D L' R U2 F' L D2 R B2 R' 
13. (15.79+) B2 U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D B2 L' B' F2 U' L D2 L U' B2 U2 
14. (8.70) L2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' U L' R2 B' L2 R2 D 
15. 10.22 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' F' D' B' L2 D' R U' L' F' U 
16. 10.94 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D R B R2 D R' B2 F U' R2 U2 
17. 13.57 R2 F2 R2 U2 B F U2 B' D2 R' U B' L F' D' B2 D' R B2 
18. 9.48 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 F' L U2 F2 L2 F R' D B R 
19. 9.25 U2 B L' D2 L' U' B R2 B L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 
20. 12.00 B' U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' D' U' B' F2 D2 L D R' 
21. 11.48 R D2 R' U' D' R' L F' U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 
22. (8.64) F2 R2 F D2 B U2 B F2 L2 F2 L2 D U R B' U L2 B' F U' L' 
23. 10.33 U' B' U2 F L2 D L U R L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 R' 
24. 10.57 U R' F' L' U F R' U B U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 D' B2 R2 F2 R 
25. 11.57 D L2 U2 R' U2 R B2 U2 L R2 D2 F2 D' R U' B L2 F' L' F' R' 
26. 12.14 R2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 L2 B F L' D B' R 
27. (DNF(14.84)) L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B D' F U2 L' U2 B' F U' R 
28. 12.26 D R L F' R2 D' L U F D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 R 
29. 9.38 B2 U' R' L2 F' U' D' B2 U B2 L F2 L U2 F2 R F2 R F2 D2 
30. 11.60 B' R U D' R F2 B2 R F' D2 R' B2 R2 L B2 L2 U2 D2 
31. 12.08 F U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 U2 R D2 L D B' L2 U L' F L' 
32. 12.04 D L2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' R B2 F2 D' R D2 U B R 
33. (8.85) U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 D' L' R2 F2 D' F2 L' B2 F' R' 
34. 10.26 R F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U R F L' D' B' D' U' R F2 R' 
35. 12.43 B' L' F U' B R D B' L' F' U B' U2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' 
36. 11.88 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' R' B' U' R F2 D2 L D2 R L B2 U2 F2 
37. 10.31 R' B2 D2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D F' U' B R' D B R2 F2 
38. 13.01 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U L' F2 L F' D B' U B F2 R 
39. 12.53 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U' F2 L' F R F2 R D2 F' D2 F2 R2 
40. 11.31 D R' U B D2 L' F D' L2 D B' U2 R2 U2 B R2 B R2 L2 D2 F2 
41. 11.95 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U B' F D L U' F D' L' B' R' 
42. (14.09) U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' B' D L2 R' D' R' U R B' 
43. 10.58 L B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B' L' F' R2 D R F2 U' F 
44. 9.10 L' D2 B2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 R U2 F2 B D' R2 D R' F L U L R' 
45. 11.13 D2 B' R2 U' F' R' D2 F' R L2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 
46. 9.90 F' U' L' B2 D2 R F' D' R' U2 B2 R2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' U' 
47. 9.77 F' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B' F2 L' F' U R B' D2 R D B F' 
48. 11.37 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D' F L B L' R D' F' L U' 
49. 10.68 L2 B R2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 B' U2 R' F' U2 L' R' D R2 F2 D' B' 
50. 11.23 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F2 L B2 D' B2 L' F L


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 26, 2015)

beat all my 5x5 Pbs except single:
Mo3 1:45.23
Ao5 1:47.46
Ao12 1:52.93
Ao50 2:00.47
Ao100 2:02.48

Sub-2 here I come!

E: rolled:
Ao12 1:52.80
Ao50 1:59.01
Ao100 2:01.86


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 26, 2015)

OH PB Ao5. I literally never do OH. 

Average: *21.71*

1. (19.31) R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R F2 L' 
2. 20.34 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 F' L D' L' R' D B2 F' D U R2 
3. 22.73 R' L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B D' U2 L D2 B' U' R B L 
4. 22.07 F D2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L F' U R' D2 L2 F' D' F R2 
5. DNF(36.80) D2 L U2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 L U' R B' D2 U' L F L D'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 26, 2015)

roux, sub20 soon

18.95 ao12
19.81 ao50
20.23 ao100

all PBs


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 27, 2015)

4x4 PB's
Single: 53.05
Ao5 59.59
Ao12 1:02.78
Ao50 1:07.17
Ao100 1:07.95


----------



## Cale S (Sep 27, 2015)

feet


Spoiler



1:07.79, 1:05.24, 1:01.91, 1:06.60, 1:11.16, 1:03.15, 57.94, 1:11.17, 1:06.77, 56.68, (55.46), 1:13.11, 1:04.63, 1:21.88, 1:00.14, (1:41.89), 1:03.12, 56.32, 1:01.61, 1:00.32, 1:25.00, 1:09.08, 1:25.63, (2:25.68), (1:31.07), 1:18.98, 1:08.40, 1:23.71, 1:01.78, 1:04.45, 1:05.66, 1:12.48, 1:18.65, (1:34.00), 1:14.69, 1:09.57, 1:01.57, 57.60, 1:01.07, 1:10.55, 1:22.16, 1:26.08, 56.46, 1:17.67, 1:10.22, 1:00.40, 1:07.68, 1:07.88, 56.28, (53.34), 1:12.99, 1:02.20, 1:01.94, 1:28.80, 1:15.83, 56.66, 1:05.89, 1:13.37, 1:18.41, 56.64, 58.95, 1:02.11, 1:05.17, 1:17.90, 1:04.18, 1:03.52, 1:11.24, 1:04.24, 1:25.61, 1:26.41, 1:02.31, 1:14.73, 1:21.90, (54.95), 1:20.41, (53.38), 1:00.74, 1:06.43, 1:17.53, 1:15.54, (1:46.87), 1:13.17, 1:01.18, 1:23.37, 1:11.19, 1:08.46, 58.00, 1:15.30, 59.27, 1:24.67, 1:25.26, 1:18.58, 1:06.05, 1:21.53, 1:07.93, (55.88), 1:09.29, 1:08.62, 1:20.10, 1:08.94


1:06.14 avg25, 1:08.32 avg50, 1:09.73 avg100 


oh and gj to Batman for beating square-1 NAR single by 0.01: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1124&cat=12&rnd=1


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 27, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/6f778c0430e400af62f013558ebaa716
Finally did it, the best part was when I ate a guy called CFOP Cuber haha


----------



## Iggy (Sep 27, 2015)

10.02 3x3 avg100, so close again


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 27, 2015)

feeet 

1. 57.60 R B D' R' U2 R F2 R' D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 27, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1144&cat=2&rnd=3

Lolwut Michal Halczuk 0.99 NR?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 27, 2015)

some slow turning practice:



Spoiler



single
best: 8.74
worst: 15.07

mean of 3
current: 11.13 (σ = 1.43)
best: 8.99 (σ = 0.26)

avg of 5
current: 11.20 (σ = 1.02)
best: 9.26 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 12
current: 11.30 (σ = 0.99)
best: 9.72 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 50
current: 11.14 (σ = 1.00)
best: 10.75 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 100
current: 11.58 (σ = 1.36)
best: 11.58 (σ = 1.36)



Also, i just thought of a cool new type of challenge. I call it the 3x3 mirrored solve. What you do is solve a 3x3 normally, except with one restriction: you must do it as if you prefer turning LUF. You have to do your F2L/F2B in a way that favours L moves over R moves. Also, for LL algs, you must mirror them all to the left.

example solves: 
scramble: R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U F U2 F L D' U2 B' D L2 D
roux: 
L' U M' B' U2 l F'
U l2 U M' U2 L U' l2 U' l
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U F
M2 U' M U M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M U M2 U2 M' U2 M
cfop: (same scramble, and please excuse my horrible CFOP skills)
y x'
r' F D B2 U2 L2
L' U L y' L' U L
L U' L' U2 R' U' R
U L U' L' U R U R'
y' U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
U' L U2 L' U2 l' B L B' M
U2 M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 

Oh and i forgot to mention 1 more thing. In roux LSE or EPLLs, you have to use the opposite fingertricks. For example, i usually use right hand for M and left for U, but in this challenge i have to use left hand for M and right hand for U. I know this challenge seems easy, but it really isnt. My best so far is 18.16. Give it a try!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> some slow turning practice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god this is so hard


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 27, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> oh my god this is so hard



Its not that bad. F2B is pretty easy, the problem is just CMLL and LSE.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 27, 2015)

7x7:
3:24 single, 2nd best
3:40.46 mo3 bj
3:46.xy ao5
3:49.99 ao12 lel
3:54.xy ao50 not too shabby


----------



## imvelox (Sep 27, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 7x7:
> 3:24 single, 2nd best
> 2:40.46 mo3 bj
> 2:46.xy ao5
> ...



Nice subER mo3


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Its not that bad. F2B is pretty easy, the problem is just CMLL and LSE.



thats what i meant, i forgot the mirrors to my algs so i used two look and got an 18


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 27, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Nice subER mo3



Upps xD


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 27, 2015)

ER = Earth record


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 27, 2015)

YTCuber said:


> ER = Earth record



Um, no


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 27, 2015)

EG2 3/7 
dammit I hate learning algs


----------



## NeilH (Sep 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol
> 
> if only the times were actually good...



yea i hate it when i solve the Rubik's Cube in 8 seconds


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> some slow turning practice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



13.2 second try, i don't see why it would be so much worse for you.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 27, 2015)

NeilH said:


> yea i hate it when i solve the Rubik's Cube in 8 seconds



lol well I would have rather it be 5 7s in a row or 5 6s in a row....lol



GuRoux said:


> 13.2 second try, i don't see why it would be so much worse for you.



what?! are you mirroring CMLLs and LSE fingertricks??? how is that possible???


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 27, 2015)

3x3:
10.16 ao1000
9.59 ao50


----------



## NeilH (Sep 27, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 3x3:
> 10.16 ao1000
> 9.59 ao50



sub 10 gogogo!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 27, 2015)

8.38 3x3 Ao12, 2nd best. Would have been 8.30 without the DNF 



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 8.40 F L2 R2 B U2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F2 L F R' D F' L2 U2 F R U 
2. 8.21 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 L U2 R' F2 R D2 B L2 D2 L2 D' F' L F2 U2 R' 
3. 8.18 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' U B' D B' R U' L B R' D L2 
4. (DNF(8.99)) F D2 F' L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B D L B U F' L2 R' B L' U2 
5. 7.75 U' F L' D F2 R D2 B R F2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 B 
6. 7.90 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 L R F D F2 L' B' D R2 F2 
7. 8.55 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D U' L' R' B' L' U' R' D' F' U2 L 
8. 9.78 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L F2 R' F2 D U2 B R2 B' U 
9. 7.87 U B' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' D U2 F D2 B2 R 
10. 9.28 U2 D' R2 F U F L F B U F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U B2 L2 F 
11. (7.11) R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 L D2 U R F' R2 U2 R2 D2 
12. 7.91 B U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U R B' D2 R2 B2 R2 U B'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 27, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 8.38 3x3 Ao12, 2nd best. Would have been 8.30 without the DNF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice! you're improving pretty quickly too! you had quite a few 7s in there gj! and oh yeah GL at TOF!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 27, 2015)

5x5 PB's

Mo3 1:42.34
Ao5 1:44.75
Ao50 1:57.31
Ao100 1:59.79

I'm on the verge of sub-2, also got a 1:38.05 single (second best). 5x5 Btw, off to do 4x4.


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol well I would have rather it be 5 7s in a row or 5 6s in a row....lol
> 
> 
> 
> what?! are you mirroring CMLLs and LSE fingertricks??? how is that possible???



yes, but the cmll was one i always do lefty.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 28, 2015)

0.91 Pyra 2-flip stackmatted
0.96 3x3 U-perm stackmatted


----------



## Aaditeya (Sep 28, 2015)

1) Now learning Advanced F2l 
2) Sub 40 on 3x3x3 !
3) Sub 12 on 2x2 .
4) Last, 2x2 Ortega complete .


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 28, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 0.91 Pyra 2-flip stackmatted
> 0.96 3x3 U-perm stackmatted



wait... with a pick up?

Also, I just realized I missed my official pb single by .01.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 28, 2015)

5. (6.93) D2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L' U R' F2 L2 U F' D2 U2 F2

fullstep with gperm wat


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 28, 2015)

5x5 PB single 2:15.77 with my new CB 5x5!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 28, 2015)

3x3 Pb's 
Ao5: 14.02
Ao12: 14.99 (sub 15 like a b0ss)
Ao1000 17.49 (should be able to roll it)

I'm slowing down my turning a little and its helping!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 28, 2015)

Apparently you get Wi-Fi on planes now...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Apparently you get Wi-Fi on planes now...



but that **** is expensive! gl @ OH dont fail plz ft

edit: I just injured my wrist and probably cant cube for a while fml


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 28, 2015)

(7.32) UR3+ DR2- DL5+ UL3+ U5+ D5+ L1- ALL1+ y2 DL4+ R5+ L3- DR DL UL


----------



## Chree (Sep 28, 2015)

5x5 single PB... got so excited that it ruined my average after... worth it: 1:17.96


----------



## United Thought (Sep 28, 2015)

444 pb single: 47.497 stackmat

No parity
Easy f2c 
Free cross edge

E: just realised that this is not pb.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> but that **** is expensive! gl @ OH dont fail plz ft
> 
> edit: I just injured my wrist and probably cant cube for a while fml



Ouch, OH?


----------



## Torch (Sep 28, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-28
avg of 5: 10.45

Time List:
1. 9.92 U2 F U2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 D B2 R2 B R' F' U2 R2 U' 
2. (9.56) L B L U' D B2 U2 R U L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 R2 L 
3. 11.43 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 B' L2 B U' F R' B2 R' U' R D' U2 L 
4. (11.55) R2 D R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R' B D' U' B2 L' F U' R B' 
5. 10.01 D U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 L' B' R' F' U' B R2 U2 R2

PB, closer and closer to sub-10...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Ouch, OH?



It's my left wrist 

Stupid Ultimate Frisbee. I jumped to catch it and some kid just tackled me in mid-air. 
watch Chris get mad at me for hating on ultimate. I actually like it and its a lot of fun, but stupid wrist!!!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> It's my left wrist
> 
> Stupid Ultimate Frisbee. I jumped to catch it and some kid just tackled me in mid-air.
> watch Chris get mad at me for hating on ultimate. I actually like it and its a lot of fun, but stupid wrist!!!



Feet or FMC then? Actually I took a week off last week and my times dropped by a whole second, might go you some good, not that you could expect to drop a whole second when ur sub 10 tho.... Sprained or broke?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Feet or FMC then? Actually I took a week off last week and my times dropped by a whole second, might go you some good, not that you could expect to drop a whole second when ur sub 10 tho.... Sprained or broke?



doubt i will get any better. I took a break from 3x3 for a week when i was trying to get faster at 2x2 and i got about 0.3 slower.

definitely not broke, maybe sprained a tiny bit but i doubt it. hopefully it will heal soon.

edit: fmc pisses me off because it takes so long and i never find good solutions. I might try feet with my old guhong lol. I'll have to scramble righty OH thats gonna suck...


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> It's my left wrist
> 
> Stupid Ultimate Frisbee. I jumped to catch it and some kid just tackled me in mid-air.
> watch Chris get mad at me for hating on ultimate. I actually like it and its a lot of fun, but stupid wrist!!!



did you get it injured mid flight or landing.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> did you get it injured mid flight or landing.



landing. I landed pretty badly, my wrist was turned over itself under my chest so yeah


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 28, 2015)

Accomplishment: Annoyed parents so much that they threw out all my cubes. Go figure, I guess I'll have to wait to get some more or something.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Accomplishment: Annoyed parents so much that they threw out all my cubes. Go figure, I guess I'll have to wait to get some more or something.


That really sucks. wow.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> That really sucks. wow.



True, eh I'll borrow cubes at Manhasset


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> landing. I landed pretty badly, my wrist was turned over itself under my chest so yeah



it's one thing to be able to fly, landing is a totally different animal. maybe a kanguroux. #trouxth


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Accomplishment: Annoyed parents so much that they threw out all my cubes. Go figure, I guess I'll have to wait to get some more or something.



lol u told me about that yesterday xD
arent they mad about wasting their own money?



GuRoux said:


> it's one thing to be able to fly, landing is a totally different animal. maybe a kanguroux. #trouxth



lmao I can't fly but my team can go flyers
#IsItOctoberYet?


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Accomplishment: Annoyed parents so much that they threw out all my cubes. Go figure, I guess I'll have to wait to get some more or something.



so you don't have a cube anymore?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 28, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> so you don't have a cube anymore?



Yeah, pretty much. Hopefully my friend in Brooklyn can get a cheap cube like a Thunderclap or something and I can pay him when he receives the order.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 29, 2015)

feet pb

1. 54.96 F2 D F2 L2 U R' U' D F U R2 F2 B' U2 F U2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Accomplishment: Annoyed parents so much that they threw out all my cubes. Go figure, I guess I'll have to wait to get some more or something.



Wow that sucks, thankfully my parents wouldn't do anything like that.
On a brighter note, Megaminx 2:28.58 PB single in the weekly comp !


----------



## Iggy (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok wat, decided to do OH, broke my PB avg5, 12 and 100

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-29
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 13.32
worst: 26.80

mean of 3
current: 21.95 (σ = 0.84)
best: 16.48 (σ = 2.72)

avg of 5
current: 20.49 (σ = 1.70)
best: 16.57 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 20.74 (σ = 3.02)
best: 17.83 (σ = 2.31)

avg of 50
current: 19.88 (σ = 2.20)
best: 19.09 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 100
current: 19.57 (σ = 2.21)
best: 19.57 (σ = 2.21)

Average: 19.57 (σ = 2.21)
Mean: 19.60

There were also 2 sub NR avg5s in there wtf


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 29, 2015)

I got dutch champion, which has been impossible for the last 9 years. Atleast for normal people


----------



## mafergut (Sep 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Accomplishment: Annoyed parents so much that they threw out all my cubes. Go figure, I guess I'll have to wait to get some more or something.



C'mon! You must have annoyed them sooooo much. I'm a parent and I'd say they just put them in some drawer under lock and key. They wouldn't just throw them to the trashcan... well, at least I hope they did that. When our children annoy us a lot we can do all sort of crazy stuff as well, we're parents but we're human, you know ;-) But please, don't sneak a new cube in without their permission or you will annoy them even more.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> lmao I can't fly but my team can go flyers



Sorry to hear about your wrist injury. I hope it's not serious and you are breaking PBs again soon. I wish you shared your secret to fast improvement with this old dog that cannot get past sub-20 as much as he tries 



Reinier Schippers said:


> I got dutch champion, which has been impossible for the last 9 years. Atleast for normal people



1st place at 4x4 and 2nd at 3x3. Pretty awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 29, 2015)

mafergut said:


> C'mon! You must have annoyed them sooooo much. I'm a parent and I'd say they just put them in some drawer under lock and key. They wouldn't just throw them to the trashcan... well, at least I hope they did that. When our children annoy us a lot we can do all sort of crazy stuff as well, we're parents but we're human, you know ;-) But please, don't sneak a new cube in without their permission or you will annoy them even more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll probably cool down before I can scrape some money together to buy a new cube


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Sorry to hear about your wrist injury. I hope it's not serious and you are breaking PBs again soon. I wish you shared your secret to fast improvement with this old dog that cannot get past sub-20 as much as he tries



Thanks! Dont worry about it, It'll be fully healed soon. I can tell its not serious because i've broken an arm before lol. I was actually considering making a video called "how to get fast fast", but I sort of dismissed it.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I was actually considering making a video called "how to get fast fast"



It already exists



Spoiler


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> It already exists
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I hadnt seen that! that made me laugh xD
There are actually a lot of things that I can say about how to improve quickly. Its not just about how much you practise, but also how you practise and also your mentality about cubing and a few other things.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thanks! Dont worry about it, It'll be fully healed soon. I can tell its not serious because i've broken an arm before lol. I was actually considering making a video called "how to get fast fast", but I sort of dismissed it.



I repeatedly tell my 12-year-old son that he could beat me in 6 months easily if he just wanted to practice. I tought him beginners method and then CFOP (with 4LLL) more than 1 year ago and he quickly got down to 40-50 seconds, I'd say he got there in a month or two of not practicing much, if at all just because I told him if he got a 40sec solve I'd upgrade his Wii to a Wii U. He did it and then he didn't seem to be interested in cubing any more, how bad! 

What I'm trying to say is that learning and doing things that require a lot of manual skill and coordination is much harder when you are over 40 so, that video would probably do no good to me but maybe to others. Even among young cubers it's rare to see an improvement trend like yours. I'm happy now that I found the "older cubers" thread in this forum and now I can compare my times against others in my age range, which levels the field a lot. I'm finding it's rare to find a 40+ cuber that's significantly faster than 20sec Avg unless he/she is someone who started speedcubing when still young[er].


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I repeatedly tell my 12-year-old son that he could beat me in 6 months easily if he just wanted to practice. I tought him beginners method and then CFOP (with 4LLL) more than 1 year ago and he quickly got down to 40-50 seconds, I'd say he got there in a month or two of not practicing much, if at all just because I told him if he got a 40sec solve I'd upgrade his Wii to a Wii U. He did it and then he didn't seem to be interested in cubing any more, how bad!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that learning and doing things that require a lot of manual skill and coordination is much harder when you are over 40 so, that video would probably do no good to me but maybe to others. Even among young cubers it's rare to see an improvement trend like yours. I'm happy now that I found the "older cubers" thread in this forum and now I can compare my times against others in my age range, which levels the field a lot. I'm finding it's rare to find a 40+ cuber that's significantly faster than 20sec Avg unless he/she is somebody that started speedcubing when still young[er].



Well if you keep putting youself down like that, of course you wont improve. You have to convince yourelf that you will be sub 20 no matter what. Also, what I think is the problem with "older cubers" I that they dont have time to always be thinking about cubing. There has been research that proves that the more you imagine yourself doing something, the better you do it. The same works with cubing. I sometimes watch Alex Lau's speedsolves and imagine myself using his turning style and his TPS, and I get a really good session right after. Also, being more involved in the community helps a lot. Watching cubing related videos on youtube and posting on the forums increases the time you think about cubing. Watching example solves is also one of the most important things. When I was trying to get sub 20, I would sit at the computer and watch hours of walkthrough solves while doing slow solves. The funniest part was that most of the walkthroughs were CFOP, and yet I still improved and learned something every time. If you think you cant improve anymore, try some of these things out.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Well if you keep putting youself down like that, of course you wont improve. You have to convince yourelf that you will be sub 20 no matter what. Also, what I think is the problem with "older cubers" I that they dont have time to always be thinking about cubing. There has been research that proves that the more you imagine yourself doing something, the better you do it. The same works with cubing. I sometimes watch Alex Lau's speedsolves and imagine myself using his turning style and his TPS, and I get a really good session right after. Also, being more involved in the community helps a lot. Watching cubing related videos on youtube and posting on the forums increases the time you think about cubing. Watching example solves is also one of the most important things. When I was trying to get sub 20, I would sit at the computer and watch hours of walkthrough solves while doing slow solves. The funniest part was that most of the walkthroughs were CFOP, and yet I still improved and learned something every time. If you think you cant improve anymore, try some of these things out.



I'd also be interested in an essay or video by you explaining how to get fast fast. ^^ Are those tips everything for now or is there a lot more? What you say makes totally sense so far I suppose.
Because next year I will have tons of spare time due to some glorious study schedules, and when I re-started cubing I told myself constantly I will be sub10 no matter what.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 29, 2015)

1:18.78 5x5 ao5, 1:12 single


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2015)

2x2

Best average of 5: 1.77
53-57 - 1.75 1.68 (1.59) (2.13) 1.88

Best average of 12: 1.95
54-65 - 1.68 1.59 2.13 1.88 2.09 (4.52) 1.83 2.05 2.05 1.72 2.46 (1.44)

Not PBs or anything, but this is my first sub-2 avg12 for a long time.



Spoiler: Session



1. 2.33 R U2 R' U F2 U' F R' U R U'
2. 2.86 R F U' F' R2 U R F U2 R U'
3. 2.43 U' F2 U R2 F2 R' U' R U2 R' U'
4. 2.47 F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' F U' R' U'
5. 2.66 R2 U R' F R2 U' F' R2 F R' U'
6. 2.05 U' R2 F2 R U R' U F U R' U'
7. 2.21 U F U' F U2 R2 F R2 U R' U'
8. 2.05 F2 R F2 R U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
9. 2.78 U' R2 F U2 F2 R' U' F U2 F U'
10. 2.00 F' U2 R F' U R' F2 R' F' R' U'
11. 1.61 F R U' F2 U' R F R' F' R' U'
12. DNF U F2 R' F2 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U'
13. 2.27 U' F U' R F' U R2 F U' R' U'
14. 3.02 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F R U2 F' R' U'
15. 1.83 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U'
16. 2.56 U' F2 R2 U F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
17. 1.69 U2 F' U F' U2 F2 U' R U' R' U'
18. 1.81 R2 U R' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
19. 2.13 U2 F R F2 R F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
20. 2.09 R' F' U' R U' F' U2 F' U' R' U'
21. 1.61 U2 R U2 F R' F' U2 R U R' U'
22. 2.41 R2 F' R' U' R2 F U2 F' U' R' U'
23. 2.46 R2 F2 R F R2 F2 R' U F R2 U'
24. 2.28 U' R F' U2 F R2 U' F U R' U'
25. 2.56 U F U' F R2 F' U R2 F' R2 U'
26. DNF R' U R' F' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U'
27. 1.75 R' F2 U R' U2 R F' U' F R' U'
28. 2.18 U2 R F R F2 R U2 R' U' R' U'
29. 1.84 F' U R F U F2 U R' U' R' U'
30. 2.21 U2 R2 F' U R' U2 R F U F2 U'
31. 2.21 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' R' U R2 U'
32. 2.21 U2 R' U2 R' F' R F2 R U' F' U'
33. 2.30 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
34. 2.84 U' F2 U' R F2 R F2 R F' R' U'
35. 2.36 R U2 R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
36. 2.13 F U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' F R' U'
37. 2.06 R' F2 U F' R2 F' U' F U' R' U'
38. 2.53 U2 F' R F U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U'
39. 3.46 R U F2 U2 R F' R' F2 U' R2 U'
40. 2.25 F2 R U R' F U R2 F' U2 F' U'
41. 1.90 F2 R2 U' F U R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
42. 2.28 R F U R2 U F2 U R2 F' R2 U'
43. 2.03 F R F2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U'
44. 2.44 F R2 F U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
45. 1.96 R U' F R2 U' F' R F' U2 R' U'
46. 2.19 R2 F R2 U' F R2 U' R F' R' U'
47. 2.22 U2 F R U' R F' R F' U' R' U'
48. 2.56 F2 U F' U R' F' R U F2 R' U'
49. 2.38 F U2 R U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U'
50. 2.27 R U' R F2 R F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
51. 2.13 R U2 R2 F U' R2 F' R' F2 R' U'
52. 2.34 F2 U2 R2 F' U F' R F U' R' U'
53. 1.75 U' R2 F R F R U2 R2 F' R' U'
54. 1.68 U' F R' F2 U F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
55. 1.59 R F' R U' R' F R' U2 F' R2 U'
56. 2.13 R2 U2 R' F' R F' U' R2 U' R' U'
57. 1.88 F2 U' F2 R' U2 R F2 R' U' R' U'
58. 2.09 U' R' U2 F U R2 U R F2 R' U'
59. 4.52 F2 U F' U F2 U' R' F' U' R' U'
60. 1.83 U R' F R' U' R' U R2 F' R' U'
61. 2.05 F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
62. 2.05 R2 F2 R2 U' R U' F R' F' R' U'
63. 1.72 R' U' R F' U' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
64. 2.46 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U' F U R' U'
65. 1.44 R' F R2 U' F U F R' F2 R' U'
66. 1.69 F' U2 R F' R' F' R' U2 F R U'
67. 2.71 F' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U'
68. 1.97 R U R' U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R' U'
69. 2.56 U2 F U' R F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U'
70. 1.66 F' R2 F U F R2 U R' U' R' U'
71. 2.03 R' U' R2 F R' U' R2 F' U' R' U'
72. 4.36 F' U' F R F2 U F R2 F R' U'
73. 2.30 R2 F' R U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
74. 1.96 R' F R' F2 R F2 R U F' R' U'
75. 1.25 R F U' R U' R F2 U F R' U'
76. 2.59 F U2 R2 F U2 F U' R U' R' U'
77. 1.91 U2 F2 R' U2 R F U2 R' F2 R' U'
78. 1.83 R F' U' F U F' R' F' U2 R' U'
79. 1.88 U R U F2 R2 U' F R' F' R' U'
80. 2.43 F R U F' U F' U F2 U' R' U'
81. 4.93 F' R F' R U R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
82. 3.52 F' R F' R2 F' U2 R U' F2 R' U'
83. 3.33 F' R U F' U2 R' U' R2 F R' U'
84. 4.47 F2 U F' U F2 R2 U2 F' U F' U'
85. 3.52 F2 U' F' U2 R U' F U' F2 R' U'
86. 1.65 F2 U' R' U R' U' F' R' U' R' U'
87. 11.81 U R' U R2 U' F U F U' R U'
88. 2.84 F2 U F' U2 F' U R F' U' R' U'
89. 1.97 R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'
90. 2.36 F R' U2 R U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U'
91. 2.19 R' U' R F2 U2 F' U F' U' R' U'
92. 3.30 U R' F U' R' U R2 F2 U' F' U'
93. 2.53 F R U' F U2 F U2 F U2 R' U'
94. 2.18 F U' R' U2 R F' U R' U R' U'
95. 1.68 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U' F R' U'
96. 1.91 R' F' U R2 F' U' F R2 U2 R' U'
97. 2.71 F' U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U'
98. 1.68 R F2 U R U2 F' U R' F' R' U'
99. 1.91 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' R U' F R' U'
100. 2.15 F U2 R' F2 U2 R' U R' U2 F' U'
101. 2.53 F2 U' F' U F' R' F R' U2 R' U'
102. 4.30 R2 U' R' F2 R' U2 F R U2 R' U'



Edit: qqTimer tells me 2.14 avg50, 2.30 avg100
meh :/


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 29, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I repeatedly tell my 12-year-old son that he could beat me in 6 months easily if he just wanted to practice. I tought him beginners method and then CFOP (with 4LLL) more than 1 year ago and he quickly got down to 40-50 seconds, I'd say he got there in a month or two of not practicing much, if at all just because I told him if he got a 40sec solve I'd upgrade his Wii to a Wii U. He did it and then he didn't seem to be interested in cubing any more, how bad!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that learning and doing things that require a lot of manual skill and coordination is much harder when you are over 40 so, that video would probably do no good to me but maybe to others. Even among young cubers it's rare to see an improvement trend like yours. I'm happy now that I found the "older cubers" thread in this forum and now I can compare my times against others in my age range, which levels the field a lot. I'm finding it's rare to find a 40+ cuber that's significantly faster than 20sec Avg unless he/she is someone who started speedcubing when still young[er].



In my opinion, much as you older cubers say that you guys lack tps, etc. I think that it is possible for you guys to get near sub-10. I know its easy for me to say, being a teenager, but I do believe it's possible. It will likely take longer, because of various factors relating to ageing, family, work and whatnot, but if you are really intent and set aside time to practice, I believe that you can do it. For starters, to improve tps, just spamming algs is enough. Sitting there spamming J perms (or your favourite alg) is a great way to do this. I guess this is comparable to some type strength training in the gym, which other sports have but speedcubing (mostly) does not. Also, doing slow solves or just solving on the train or bus without a timer can help (I know this sounds repetitive, but it really helps!). When you aren't trying to improve tps, slow down and spam look ahead during your F2L and make your solves as fluid as possible. All practice is good practice.

As always, self-belief is important If you really want to get faster, and put in the effort, anything is possible. For motivation, I recommend listening to the song "Hall of Fame" (it's a great song)


----------



## mafergut (Sep 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> In my opinion, much as you older cubers say that you guys lack tps, etc. I think that it is possible for you guys to get near sub-10. I know its easy for me to say, being a teenager, but I do believe it's possible. It will likely take longer, because of various factors relating to ageing, family, work and whatnot, but if you are really intent and set aside time to practice, I believe that you can do it. For starters, to improve tps, just spamming algs is enough. Sitting there spamming J perms (or your favourite alg) is a great way to do this. I guess this is comparable to some type strength training in the gym, which other sports have but speedcubing (mostly) does not. Also, doing slow solves or just solving on the train or bus without a timer can help (I know this sounds repetitive, but it really helps!). When you aren't trying to improve tps, slow down and spam look ahead during your F2L and make your solves as fluid as possible. All practice is good practice.
> 
> As always, self-belief is important If you really want to get faster, and put in the effort, anything is possible. For motivation, I recommend listening to the song "Hall of Fame" (it's a great song)



Oh, yeah, I believe you and I don't lack motivation. I already do part of that (solving in the train, not spamming PLLs, I will start to do that as well). It can take long but I will get there. I only think that "there" for me is not sub-10 but I don't think it's barely sub-20 either, maybe something in between, like 12-15. Globally sub-15 would be great for me if I get there before I am 50-something and I start to lose my abilities all over again 

Thank you and also to PDF for the encouragement.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

sqAree said:


> I'd also be interested in an essay or video by you explaining how to get fast fast. ^^ Are those tips everything for now or is there a lot more? What you say makes totally sense so far I suppose.
> Because next year I will have tons of spare time due to some glorious study schedules, and when I re-started cubing I told myself constantly I will be sub10 no matter what.



theres quite a bit more, but that post gets the general concept. I'll probably make the video next summer and ask noah if it can be for guest sunday on cubing world.


----------



## Torch (Sep 29, 2015)

I just counted and discovered I know ~27% of OLLCP, just by picking up random algs over time!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 29, 2015)

I won first place at a competition in pyraminx!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 29, 2015)

10.13 3x3 ao1000


----------



## Torch (Sep 29, 2015)

Woo PBs! Very slight, but still.

10.44 ao5: 10.23, (10.05), 10.21, 10.89, (13.47)
11.89 ao100

I completely blew the ao100 over the last 30-40 solves. It could have been 11.6x if I had kept up the times I was getting earlier.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 29, 2015)

. 49.39 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 L B D L2 R' U' F2 R' B2 L' feet


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 29, 2015)

5.65 3x3 single. Fastest NL solve (i think).

EDIT: 

F' U2 B2 D2 F U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 L F2 R' B R B2 L F' D' L2

X-Cross // z2 y R' F' L' F' D2 
F2L-2 // U L U L'
F2L-3 // U' R' U' R
F2L-4 // U y' R U' R'
OLL // U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL // R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 5.65 3x3 single. Fastest NL solve (i think).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



nice!

woah thats a nice scramble! 
5.35
y' x2
B2 r' D2 F'
R' U' R' U r U' R2 U R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U' M' U' M' U M U M U' M U2 M U2 M2
36 STM / 5.35 s = 6.7 TPS yay


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 29, 2015)

PB 3x3 single (by a huge margin), ao5, and ao12 while warming up for the weekly competition.

ao12 17.91, bolded ao5 17.31
*18.48, 15.70, 12.24, 18.04, 18.20*, 19.85, 17.91, 15.39, 23.53, 19.53, 15.85, 20.13

Then PB 4x4 single (1:03.60) and 234 relay (1:50.80) in the comp. It's been a weird day.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 30, 2015)

PB 3x3 single
4.73
B R' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 D' R B' R2 B2 R F2 U2
y U' B U'
R' U' M U' R' r' U' R
U2 R' F U' R F R' U R F'
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U M2 U M2 U2
34 STM / 4.73 s = 7.2 TPS gj me

edit: in case you're wondering, i manned up about the wrist thing because cube is life


----------



## sqAree (Sep 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> PB 3x3 single
> 4.73
> B R' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 D' R B' R2 B2 R F2 U2
> y U' B U'
> ...



When is your next competition? I want to see you breaking wrs..


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 30, 2015)

sqAree said:


> When is your next competition? I want to see you breaking wrs..



Hopefully December. But I only have 2 or 3 sub WR 3x3 singles so its like a 1 in a million chance. The only WR I could (theoretically) get is 2x2 average if the scrambles are ridiculously easy.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> PB 3x3 single
> 4.73
> B R' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 D' R B' R2 B2 R F2 U2
> y U' B U'
> ...



wtfffffff



i should really try roux again, i think it can be faster than cfop


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 30, 2015)

NeilH said:


> wtfffffff
> 
> 
> 
> i should really try roux again, i think it can be faster than cfop



lol ridiculous scramble and i planned F2B in inspection

probably not, you're far enough along with CFOP to justify switching. IDK if roux can be faster, I guess me and Kavin have some barriers to push in the future.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 30, 2015)

Not PB by any means, but I win for standard deviation on 2x2

1. (3.46) F' U2 R2 U F' R2 U F R 
2. (2.63) F' R F' U' R F2 R U2 F' U' 
3. 2.81 R2 U2 F2 R F' R' F U' R U' 
4. 2.81 F' U R2 U2 F U' F R' U2 
5. 2.81 U F2 U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 30, 2015)

switched my main cube for feet 

1:04.44 avg25
1:05.80 avg50
1:07.22 avg100


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> PB 3x3 single
> 4.73
> B R' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 D' R B' R2 B2 R F2 U2
> y U' B U'
> ...



https://i.gyazo.com/bfef4d22c89fc345956b9cba34d8eb24.gif


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 30, 2015)

7x7

2:43.31, 2:43.19, 2:43.30 = 2:43.27 mo3

lol consistency


----------



## Xtremecubing (Sep 30, 2015)

Is there going to be a Canadian comp in December that you know of?


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7
> 
> 2:43.31, 2:43.19, 2:43.30 = 2:43.27 mo3
> 
> lol consistency



Sheesh

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-30
avg of 5: 9.55

Time List:
1. 9.21 U D2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' U B R' F L' B' D L' D' 
2. 9.63 U2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L B' L' B2 F2 D F' L D2 F2 
3. (8.90) L2 U R U D2 B' R F' L2 F2 D2 R U2 L B2 R' U2 R2 
4. (12.28) L2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D' L U2 B' F' U' F2 U B2 
5. 9.82 D2 L' B' U D' L2 B2 L2 F' U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 U F2 R
Finally D


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> Is there going to be a Canadian comp in December that you know of?



Why are you asking this here? 

This is probably a good place to be kept up to date on Canadian competions.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 30, 2015)

0.994 2x2 single! :O waaaaaaat
alg.cubing.net reconstruction
Scramble: F2 R U' F'
x y // ins
U L U' // FS
L2 // LL skip and AUF


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 30, 2015)

3x3 PBs with the good ol' zhanchi 
9.73 ao100
9.56 ao50
and 2nd best 9.04 ao12




Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-30
avg of 100: 9.73

Time List:
1. 8.89 L R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R' F' R' B F' R2 D L' F' L' U' 
2. 8.65 L2 U L2 D L2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F' D B R' D B2 D' F D F' 
3. 10.55 R' D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D L2 U R' D2 F R F D F' U R 
4. 8.27 D2 R2 U' F L2 B' D B' L U2 L U2 D2 L U2 B2 R B2 U2 B 
5. 10.53 L' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R F2 R' D B' U' B R' F U F' U F' 
6. 8.65 L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F' D B U2 B R D2 B' D U 
7. (11.94) F2 B2 L' B' R B' L2 D F2 R2 B U2 B' D2 B R2 B D2 U 
8. 10.04 F' U2 F L2 U2 F U2 F L2 B' D2 L U' L2 D2 B L' R D L 
9. 9.48 L' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' U2 R D' B2 F R' U F U2 L2 
10. 10.01 D' R D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R D B L' D2 R2 B2 D' L2 R 
11. 11.71 L2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R' F2 R' U B D R' F L' F 
12. 10.17 D' B2 D R2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B L U B2 D2 L2 B' R' U 
13. 9.69 D' L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R' B D2 B F' U' B F' D' L' 
14. 9.48 B' U F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 D L2 F U F2 
15. 10.02 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U F' L' B D' F D F' L' B2 U 
16. (12.73) R L D' F L' F' R D L2 B F2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D B2 D2 
17. 11.81 U2 F2 B L2 F' D L U' F R L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 B2 D L2 D B2 
18. 10.05 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 R' D R' F D2 F' L' F' R' D' 
19. 8.83 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D B D' F2 R' U2 F L' D' R' D2 L2 
20. 9.63 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 R D2 B R' D' L2 F D' L 
21. 11.67 D B' U2 B' U2 L' F' U' F B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B U2 D2 F' 
22. 10.42 F' L2 F2 B' U R2 L' U' F R2 L2 U D2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' 
23. 10.25 D' B2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F D2 L2 D' L2 F L' D' R' B2 D2 U2 
24. 9.47 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D' L U' L D' L2 B' U' L' R2 F 
25. 9.05 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B' R2 U L F2 D R' B L D' B' U 
26. 8.28 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L F2 R2 B' U' F R' F D' B U L 
27. 9.29 B2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L' R' B2 R' F L D' F2 L' B' D' F2 R' F 
28. 9.73 U2 F D2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 R2 B R2 U L B U' F' D2 B R B' 
29. 10.68 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D L2 R' U R' D B' F D' R2 D L 
30. (7.86) U2 B' R' D' B2 L B U' R' B2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2 R 
31. 10.28 L2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 F L2 B R' D B F L' U2 B U2 L 
32. 9.75 F2 U L' D B R' L' F' U2 L R2 D F2 U' D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 
33. (12.39) L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L' F R U2 B' D2 B2 R' F 
34. 9.94 R' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B L' R' F D' R' U L 
35. 9.86 F2 U2 B' U2 D' L' D2 R' F2 U D F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 B' 
36. (12.08) D F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R' B2 L F' R' D' U2 B U' L' 
37. 8.83 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 R' B2 F' U' R U' B2 L U' L2 F' R 
38. 9.58 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 U' F' D R F L' D L2 F2 U 
39. 9.73 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B U' F R' D' B2 F2 U' L' R 
40. (7.82) B2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 L' R2 D2 R D L' R2 F' R B' D2 L2 U L 
41. 9.18 R' B U' R F D' B U D2 B2 R B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 R F' 
42. 9.39 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 R F' R B' R' F' U2 L D' 
43. 8.42 D2 F L' U' F' D2 R2 B L D2 R2 U D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U 
44. 11.04 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L F R2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 U' 
45. 8.25 R2 D R F' D' F2 D R B U' R2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 U2 
46. 8.96 L U R D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' F L2 F U2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 
47. 10.83 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R F' D L2 F2 L D' B F 
48. 8.84 U2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F' D2 L B R' F D2 F D2 
49. 8.92 F2 R U' F' L D' B' L' U' R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U L' 
50. 8.43 L2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 L' R B2 R B R F' D B R' F' D 
51. 9.23 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' D' B L' R D2 
52. 10.35 L U2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R' U B' L2 F U2 L' U' L' R' B 
53. (7.80) R' F2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 F D2 L' B F2 L' R B D 
54. 9.91 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 D' F2 U F R' U F2 R2 F' 
55. (7.52) F R2 D' L2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F D F2 U' F2 L R B U' 
56. 9.91 L' B2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' D U' R' U' L F' R2 
57. 9.64 F R F U' R2 U2 L2 D' L B R2 U2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 D2 
58. 11.60 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L' R' F' D U2 R' F' L' B2 L2 
59. 10.85 L F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 B' U2 F R' D F2 L' D' 
60. 9.65 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' U' R F U' R' B2 R2 B 
61. 10.05 F D2 R' U2 R' B2 L B2 L F2 R2 D' F L B R U2 R2 F' 
62. 9.80 F2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 U L' U' R D' F' L2 U2 B2 F 
63. 10.31 R' B2 R U2 L2 F2 L D2 L2 F D F' U' R' F U' B' F R2 
64. 10.21 D' L2 D2 F L2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 R' F D U' F R' D R' B' 
65. 10.56 D U2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 L' R2 F2 L U2 F R2 B D' R' D' F U' 
66. 9.62 L' B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B' D' R B' U L' B' D2 L2 
67. 10.76 L2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B2 D2 B2 D B' F' R' B U' 
68. 8.24 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 B R2 L U L B2 D' B2 U' B' L' 
69. 9.67 B2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L' B' F R B' D F' D2 R2 U' 
70. 9.56 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F U B D R' D L' R' F U2 F2 
71. 10.32 L' U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B2 L B' D2 F' D2 U2 R F2 D2 
72. 9.35 F B2 L U' F L' U L U' R B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D' 
73. 8.79 F U2 B U2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 D L2 F2 L B U2 L R' U' R2 
74. 9.79 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R' D' B' L B2 D2 U B U' F 
75. 9.70 R' B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R B2 D2 R' U' L2 B U F' L B2 L B' R' 
76. 9.91 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D U L' B2 U R F D2 R' D' B U2 
77. 9.58 B L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L' B2 D F' L D2 L U2 R2 
78. 8.83 U2 B' U F' U2 R2 L' F R U2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L 
79. 10.75 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U' B' U2 L D U2 L R B 
80. 8.51 F2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L B' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' R2 
81. 10.54 R2 D' F2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L D2 L U R2 B R U' L U 
82. (8.09) U D F' R2 B U2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 F 
83. 9.73 D' F' D2 U2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U B' D R F' L D' U2 B2 
84. 10.12 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U F' D' R' F2 D' L2 B U2 L B2 
85. 8.91 D R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 L' D2 L' F' L' F' D' U R' 
86. (12.81) R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R U2 B U' L' F2 U' L D L' 
87. 9.02 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 L' B' U2 L R2 U2 F' L' D2 U 
88. 10.25 U' F2 U2 B2 D R2 U F2 L2 D R2 B L U F2 R' F2 L2 D' L B 
89. 9.41 R' F2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F D2 F' L2 D2 U L R2 B L2 R' D' U2 L2 
90. 9.50 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 F' L R' 
91. 9.80 R B' R2 F U' F' R2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 U D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 
92. 10.00 R' D' B D2 R' B' D2 B U' B2 U2 F D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 D2 
93. 9.67 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 F' L B2 R' D' U L R' B' L 
94. 10.75 U2 B2 R2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 R B' L' D' R D2 R F U' B' 
95. 9.89 B' D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U R' U' L' R' B D' F' L2 B 
96. 9.50 U F2 R U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 B' L R2 F' R F D F' U 
97. 10.19 L2 F L2 R2 B R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' U L' B R B D2 R' D' F2 R 
98. 10.69 R2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F' U F2 L B' U R2 D2 R' U2 
99. 9.05 F U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' L2 R' F2 D' L F D U' R D2 
100. 8.13 F2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 U R B D B2 U2 B2 L' D' U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 30, 2015)

New Petrus avg12 PB:

10.93, 12.61, 13.95, (14.38), 9.84, 12.29, 10.10, 12.77, 11.07, (9.08)[PLL skip], 10.88, 11.23 = *11.57*

Next solve was a 9.99 +2 >_>


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2015)

Not exactly an accomplishment, by I visted YJ / MoYu / Yang Cong factory today. I took lots of pictures and got too many cubes xD


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 30, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Not exactly an accomplishment, by I visted YJ / MoYu / Yang Cong factory today. I took lots of pictures and got too many cubes xD



I imagine the people were like: You get a Guanlong and you get a Guanlong and YOU get a Guanlong!


Lots of 3x3 PB's:

Mo3: 9.25 
Ao5: 9.55 from the last post and then it got ridiculous
Ao12; 10.69 (10.99 before)
Ao50: 11.15 (waaaaat)
Ao100: 11.55 (used to ge 11.98)
compared to my 12.36 mo900 I'm currently working at you can see how crazy that session was ^^


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> I imagine the people were like: You get a Guanlong and you get a Guanlong and YOU get a Guanlong!



I actually didn't get any Guanlongs at all - every cube was a top of the line MoYu / YJ / Yang Cong Cube. I'll legit have to get a second bag just for all the new cubes!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 30, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I actually didn't get any Guanlongs at all - every cube was a top of the line MoYu / YJ / Yang Cong Cube. I'll legit have to get a second bag just for all the new cubes!



OMG SHARE WIT ME ANTOINE YOU STOLE MY SKEWB SO IT IS ONLY FAIR. Haha, I joke Good luck at the comp and awesome you got all that stuff!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 30, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> Is there going to be a Canadian comp in December that you know of?



I was talking to Antoine about a week ago and he said he is planning on organizing another small comp in Rockland.


----------



## Torch (Sep 30, 2015)

Starting to keep track of Pyra PBs:

3.79 single
5.51 ao5
6.26 ao12
6.89 ao100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 30, 2015)

9.69 3x3 ao100, sub9.7


----------



## Torch (Sep 30, 2015)

11.32 ao12: 9.78, 11.29, 12.28, 12.87, 9.69, 11.89, 12.47, 11.19, 11.89, 9.85, (13.70), (9.31)

4 9s and not even PB 

EDIT: PB ao5!

10.82, 10.14, 10.02, (11.76), (8.80) = 10.33 ao5

8.80 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 L' U' R' B2 R' U2 L' R' B' F2

x' L2 D' R' D' R2
U L U2 L' U L U' L'
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
U2 R U' R' d' L' U L
U f R U R' d' l'
M2 U M' U2 M U M2

43/8.80 = 4.88 TPS

DOUBLE EDIT: PBs! Again!

10.82 ao12: 11.31, 10.82, 10.14, 10.02, 11.76, *(8.80), 11.68, 9.80, 9.26, 11.82*, 11.60, (14.93)
10.25 ao5 bolded
Major sub-10 fail


----------



## mjm (Sep 30, 2015)

3.76 ao12w/ Varasano/Ortega! And with my too-slow DaYan.
Happy with this. Should probably learn stuff like PBL from different angles and what each CLL will end in if I do just plain OLL. We'll see.


Spoiler



Sep 26, 2015 3:11:23 PM - 8:21:04 PM

Mean: 3.87
Average: 3.76
Best time: 2.73
Median: 3.73
Worst time: 6.11
Standard deviation: 0.91

Best average of 5: 3.46
7-11 - 3.70 3.75 (2.73) (4.31) 2.92

Best average of 12: 3.76
1-12 - 3.65 2.92 4.63 3.11 4.25 4.40 3.70 3.75 (2.73) 4.31 2.92 (6.11)

1. 3.65 R2 F' U R' U R U2 R U2
2. 2.92 F2 U F' U2 R U2 F' U' F
3. 4.63 F U F' R' F U F R'
4. 3.11 U2 F R U' F2 R2 F'
5. 4.25 R' U R2 U' R' F R2 U' F U'
6. 4.40 F2 R F R' F' U F' R F2 U
7. 3.70 F R' F2 U R F R2 U2
8. 3.75 F' U F' R' F' R2 U' R2
9. 2.73 F R F' R U2 R U' R2 U'
10. 4.31 U' F R2 F' R2 U2 F R F'
11. 2.92 R' F2 R' F2 U F' U2 F' R'
12. 6.11 U F U R2 F' U R2 U


Fumbled my last solve. Darn.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-30
solves/total: 120/120

single
best: 6.23
worst: 12.84

mean of 3
current: 9.07 (σ = 1.08)
best: 6.98 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 5
current: 8.61 (σ = 0.32)
best: 7.18 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 12
current: 7.89 (σ = 0.67)
best: 7.41 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 50
current: 7.76 (σ = 0.68)
best: 7.66 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 100
current: 7.80 (σ = 0.81)
best: 7.74 (σ = 0.73)

Average: 7.79 (σ = 0.78)
Mean: 7.89


Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 8.45 U L U R B U' F' U' B D' L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R 
2. 11.21 L B2 D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' B L D' L2 D U2 F L2 F2 
3. 7.72 L' F' D' B' R F2 D R L U2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 
4. 6.61 D2 R L2 B U' L' F' U' R L F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D 
5. 7.18 L B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L U' B' L2 R' F' D' L' B' 
6. 7.73 L D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B' U R2 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 
7. 6.64 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R D' F2 U L U L2 R U' 
8. 8.85 R F' D R D F' L D' R' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 
9. 7.18 B' U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U R2 L B' U B' L' B U2 L2 B' 
10. 6.92 F' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 F' L U2 L' F' R' F D R F 
11. 7.60 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D R2 B2 L' D2 F' U' R2 B F L' D' F' 
12. 8.13 L F' U' D' B L2 B' L' D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 F L2 F2 R2 L 
13. 7.23 U' B2 R2 B R F' U R' B' D L2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' 
14. 8.48 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 U F2 U F D' U' L U B U F' D2 L 
15. 7.86 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U R' B2 D L B R B 
16. 7.67 U D2 F R2 B R2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 L F' L2 U' R' D R2 D2 B' 
17. 7.70 U F' R' D L' F R' U2 B' U' R2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' 
18. 9.06 D2 R' D F' U D2 F2 B' R L B' D2 R2 L2 F' U2 B D2 F R2 F 
19. 7.72 L' B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L F U' F' L' D2 L B' D2 
20. 7.59 L' F D' B U B2 U' R F L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U R2 
21. 7.04 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' D F2 R' F D' B2 U2 F' R' 
22. 7.12 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 U F D U2 B2 F L F L' D' 
23. 8.12 R F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L U2 F L2 U' L2 F2 D B' 
24. 7.39 D' B U' R D L2 U2 R2 F U' B2 D F2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 
25. 9.38 L B U2 F2 D2 F U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L D L D' U L' F' D' F2 
26. 9.59 U L' D2 R D' F L B' R L' B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' 
27. 8.73 B U2 R L2 F' U F' U' B R D F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D' 
28. 7.84 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F R2 B2 U' F L' F U2 B' U2 
29. 7.41 F B2 R D L U' B D' F' R2 F B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U' 
30. 7.16 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 B D' L' F D' U R' F' R' 
31. 7.45 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' D L2 U' B2 D' R B' 
32. 7.27 U' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 L R2 U F' L2 B' F D B2 L' 
33. 7.24 L U2 B' L2 U R' B F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R' L' U2 
34. 7.81 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 F' U' L2 B U' B D' L U B2 
35. 6.64 D' L2 D' R2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B U R D2 B' R2 F2 L2 D' L' 
36. 7.26 B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U R2 L' F' U B' F R2 D' R' F' D' 
37. 10.35 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 D B D2 U' R D2 F D R2 B 
38. 7.94 F2 L U2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R U R D' B' L D' F U F 
39. 7.40 L' R' U2 R' F2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F R' F R2 D L' D' F U 
40. 8.02 F2 L2 R' B2 R F2 D2 L D2 F2 L' U' F' D B' U2 R2 U F' R' D' 
41. 6.80 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' R' D2 U2 B L' D2 F' D F2 
42. 8.77 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L D2 B2 L' D2 F' R F' D' B' L' D' L' D F 
43. 7.77 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 D R2 D2 L' D F' D B2 R' B R2 B 
44. 7.41 B R2 D R2 F L U2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 
45. 6.39 D L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D U L2 U' R2 L' F D' L2 B2 R' U2 L' U' 
46. 10.42 F' U L2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U B2 L2 R U B F' L D' U2 F2 L' 
47. 7.63 B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2 F' D2 U B D' L2 D R' U2 B D2 B2 
48. 7.94 F U R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D U2 F2 B L B R2 U R' U2 B D 
49. 6.74 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B F' R D2 L B' F2 R' 
50. 6.86 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' D2 B L F2 R' F' U' 
51. 7.57 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D R' D' B2 D' F' L2 R D R' F2 
52. 7.94 L R D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 R D2 U L2 B R' B2 R' U F D 
53. 8.65 D2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 U R2 B D L F2 L' B R F' 
54. 8.31 R' D2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' L B' F' D R' D2 U2 L' 
55. 8.64 R2 F' U2 D' L' U' B R U' B2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 L U2 D2 R F2 D' 
56. 8.31 L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L D2 F' R' U F' L D' R2 U2 
57. 7.23 R2 L D2 L B' L D2 L U F' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 
58. 7.40 R F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D U2 B2 R' B' D' R D L F' L2 B2 U' 
59. 6.29 L B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 U R D2 L' D2 B' 
60. 9.41 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 U F' R2 D' L' F' L' R B' U 
61. 8.26 L' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 B D' B' F D' L' U R' 
62. 6.46 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F' D2 F2 D L' B2 R2 U2 B D 
63. 8.96 D F L2 F2 R2 B L2 B' L2 B U2 B2 R U2 L' D L2 U' L U 
64. 6.23 U F2 D2 R D2 R B2 L' R2 B2 L' B L' U2 R2 U' L D R B 
65. 10.14 B2 L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U R D L F2 U B F2 R F2 
66. 7.48 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D R' D2 F2 D' L U' F' U R2 U2 
67. 6.60 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B F R2 F' L U2 R F' D' B' F2 D' L2 D' 
68. 11.79 F2 R2 D2 F D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L F D2 U' B' F' U' R2 U F2 
69. 7.20 L F' D2 F' D' B' R2 D2 L' F U2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 B R2 L2 
70. 8.59 B2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 D U2 B2 U F' R' F2 R' D F' L' D2 R' U 
71. 6.63 R L2 U2 B R2 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F L' F L' D F2 L' R U F 
72. 7.58 U2 B2 R D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 U L' D2 U' F' D' U2 R2 U 
73. 9.07 F' U2 B2 D' B2 R' B L' F R2 L' D2 L B2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 
74. 7.10 B L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D L2 R' D F' R2 U L2 U2 F2 
75. 9.23 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R U2 R' B' R B D' R2 B R 
76. 8.34 L' U F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 F U' L' U' 
77. 7.72 U2 L F D' R2 F D B U R' B D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 F D2 L2 
78. 8.02 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 L D U F U2 R2 F 
79. 8.07 U2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 L' R2 F2 B U2 B2 D U F' U F2 L' B2 
80. 7.19 D F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F' R' F L B2 F' U L2 U B' 
81. 8.27 D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B' U F' U2 L B D2 U2 F 
82. 7.42 F U2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F' D2 U' L R' B D' L' B2 R2 B2 
83. 6.61 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 L F2 B' L2 B R' F2 D L U2 R' 
84. 7.11 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R F' U2 R2 D R F U B F2 
85. 7.25 F' D2 L2 B2 F2 L' F2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 U L B L D' U2 L' F L' 
86. 8.08 R' F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F U' F' R' D B' L2 U' F2 
87. 7.39 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D U R2 B L2 R' F' L2 D' L' D2 L U2 
88. 7.70 F' R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D' F R' U2 B F' 
89. 7.00 F' R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L B D B F2 U B' D2 L 
90. 8.47 B2 D2 B2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L R F' D R' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' 
91. 6.74 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 R D' B2 R F' U2 
92. 7.95 F' R2 D R' L' F' R2 B U' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 L2 F' D' 
93. 8.97 R F2 D U2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' B' R2 B U B2 R' B U' 
94. 6.81 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 F' L D U' R' U' L' D F2 L 
95. 12.84 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 B R' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' 
96. 6.58 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' D L2 U' R' B' F U' L R U' 
97. 8.45 F D B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 R2 U2 F R' B' F L2 R' B2 D2 R' 
98. 7.94 D2 B' L' B' U' R F L D R2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 
99. 6.79 B' D2 U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L D2 L' D B' L B2 F L' U R 
100. 8.08 F' R2 B R' B L2 U R' D R' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R F2 
101. 7.40 B L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U' L' D2 L2 B' L U R2 F D 
102. 8.01 U' F B U' F R L' F D2 B U' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 
103. 7.53 B D U2 B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' F L' U2 L2 F U' L2 
104. 6.51 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 F' L D2 B2 L' B' L U2 F L 
105. 7.71 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 U2 L B' F2 U L B' U2 B' U' B 
106. 7.20 R D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U2 B D' B2 D2 L' D U2 L' F 
107. 8.29 F U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L D2 B' U' B F2 D' R U' 
108. 10.42 D B2 D2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B D2 F U2 L' D L' R U' B' D B' 
109. 7.32 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D L' U L R' B F2 L2 R' D' 
110. 7.23 L' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 B L B2 F D' B' R2 D' L' D2 
111. 8.30 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R U' R' B F D2 U L F2 R U' 
112. 6.82 B' D2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 L' B2 F L D' F U' F D' F 
113. 7.04 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D R D' L2 B U2 F R' F 
114. 8.33 F2 D R' F2 R2 U' F' L B D B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B' 
115. 7.55 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B D' B' R D' B' L2 F' U' B 
116. 7.35 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R' U2 R' B R B2 R2 B2 D F' 
117. 8.91 L D2 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F D' R B' U2 R B2 L' D2 R 
118. 8.28 F D' L2 D L U2 D B F2 R U2 R2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 L B2 D 
119. 8.64 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F L2 D' U' F U2 L2 D2 L F D R' 
120. 10.30 B' U2 L2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 F' D F L2 R' F L R2 B2


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 1, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-30
> solves/total: 120/120
> 
> single
> ...



https://i.gyazo.com/bfef4d22c89fc345956b9cba34d8eb24.gif


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 1, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-30
> solves/total: 120/120
> 
> single
> ...



No sub 7 ao 5 in there? You're slow.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> No sub 7 ao 5 in there? You're slow.



I know only 1 sub 7 mo3 and no sub 6 singles. I am slow.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 1, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> I know only 1 sub 7 mo3 and no sub 6 singles. I am slow.



lol 
Thats pretty good in only 120 solves (in case you couldn't tell i was joking).


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol
> Thats pretty good in only 120 solves (in case you couldn't tell i was joking).



No I knew you were joking  99% of what I post on here is not meant to be taken seriously at all lol.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 1, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> No I knew you were joking  99% of what I post on here is not meant to be taken seriously at all lol.



I figured, but I didnt wanna seem like an ***hole
same lmao 99% of anything I say do or think isnt serious


----------



## MM99 (Oct 1, 2015)

6.17 single sune into pll skip is great


----------



## mafergut (Oct 1, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> No I knew you were joking  99% of what I post on here is not meant to be taken seriously at all lol.





PenguinsDontFly said:


> I figured, but I didnt wanna seem like an ***hole
> same lmao 99% of anything I say do or think isnt serious



Only guy that can be taken seriously when saying I'm slow is myself, so don't try to steal that out of me young boys! 
Yes, one of the few things that doesn't get worse with age is sense of humor, in case you are wondering


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 1, 2015)

6.390 D2 F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 D2 U' F2 D B L2 D2 B' D' F R' L U B2 U'


x2
F R' r U' r' u'
U' R U' R'
U' r' F' r U' r' F r
L U L' U2 R' U' R
y U' R' U R
U r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F

pretty good for a fullstep single.


----------



## xHydronoid (Oct 1, 2015)

New 3x3 PB Single - 7.69 (view on alg.cubing.net)

Last PB was 7.96 so the decimals swapped haha. also 69 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

D R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 L' F R2 D' L' F' L' B' R F2

z2 // Inspection
L D R' D' // Cross (4)
U' R U' R2 U R // F2L 1 (6)
y' L' U' L // F2L 2 (3)
y U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 3 (8)
y' U' R U' R' // F2L 4 & OLL Skip (4)
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL (10)

35 moves, 4.55 tps

also second PB in a row which was OLL skip into A-Perm


----------



## United Thought (Oct 1, 2015)

333 PB SINGLE![FULLSTEP]


8.32 - R2 U' L2 D L2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F' R U2 R2 F D U2 F L R2




x y'//inspection
F'//cross
R U' R'//1st pair
y R U R'//2nd pair
U' y R U2 R' U R U' R'//3rd pair
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R'//4th pair
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R//OLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2//PLL


48/8.32 = 5.77tps


----------



## Iggy (Oct 1, 2015)

6.71 3x3 fullstep single, first fullstep sub 7 in a while. Also got a 7.17 fullstep single in the weekly comp


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 1, 2015)

PB ao5 (13.20) and ao12 (14.40), plus tied PB ao100 (15.92).
Also 1:55 5x5 ao5 and 1:58 ao12 (both pb's).


----------



## Torch (Oct 1, 2015)

Pyra Pbs:

3.48 single
5.42 ao5
5.96 ao12
6.82 ao100


----------



## mafergut (Oct 1, 2015)

No PBs in like 1 month. Somehow this has to be an accomplishment 
In fact I'm getting worse at 3x3x3.


----------



## JamesDanko (Oct 1, 2015)

Sub-30 OH AVGo12! Really liking one handed.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 1, 2015)

3x3 on a 7x7:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-1
avg of 12: 16.90

Time List:
1. 18.34 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 R F R B2 D' B' F2 D' L' B2 
2. 16.30 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B R' U B F U L' F R2 F2 
3. 15.21 F' D L B' L B U F' L B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 U2 D' 
4. 17.47 D2 L' B' D2 F R B L D B2 R' D2 B2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R 
5. 19.19 F2 D U2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R' B L2 U2 L' D U B' L2 D' U2 
6. (20.84+) U B2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' R B' L' U' F' L' D2 L2 
7. 16.95 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L U2 B2 D L' R2 B' R2 B' U 
8. 17.12 D F2 L2 B2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 D L B' F' D L2 D2 L2 B2 L' D 
9. 18.22 F D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L' B D2 F' L B L' R2 
10. (12.14) F' D' L2 U' R2 L B' L F R' D2 L' F2 R U2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' D 
11. 15.10 U2 D B2 R2 B L' U' R D R U2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 
12. 15.10 B' D2 B' L2 F' D2 F U2 B R2 B2 R' D L' R F' D2 F' R' B' D



that was good for me, I average like low 18ish, idk if that's any good, I'm pretty sure for someone my speed it sucks XD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 1, 2015)

slightly beat my 5x5 pb 2 days ago:

(1:09.01) Fw2 U Dw2 R' U2 F' Lw2 R' Bw D U2 Lw' U B R2 Bw B2 U2 Fw' Bw Uw' U F2 Dw2 U2 D F' Uw F2 Dw Fw' Lw Dw2 U' Bw' B L B Uw Fw2 Dw' Bw Rw2 F Bw B' Lw' F Uw Bw2 Rw' B' L Bw' B2 U' Lw' F2 Uw U


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 2, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> 3x3 on a 7x7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yh it could be better, we are similar for 3x3 and 7x7... but i think im sub15 3x3 on a 7x7.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 2, 2015)

So I just realized that I globally average sub-25 on 3x3.  And first ever sub-20 ao5, 19.98.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> So I just realized that I globally average sub-25 on 3x3.  And first ever sub-20 ao5, 19.98.



GJ! Sub 20 is a dangerous road


----------



## NeilH (Oct 2, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> GJ! Sub 20 is a dangerous road



After breaking sub 20, progress has been so smooth; sub 20 is some type of weird mental barrier


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 2, 2015)

NeilH said:


> After breaking sub 20, progress has been so smooth; sub 20 is some type of weird mental barrier



Ik I was stuck at sub20 for like 2 months and the 3-4 months after have gotten me to 11, and then i plateau'd because i stopped practising for a while


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 2, 2015)

12.88 sq1 PB single

Reconstruction:

Scramble: (-3,-4)/(1,-5)/(-4,-1)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(0,-5)/(0,-3)/(0,-1)/(4,-4)/(2,-1)(-2,0)/

(0,-1)/(0,2)/(-1,-2)/(0,-3)/ -cubeshape
(-2,0)/ -CO
(2,2)/(-3,0)/(4,1)/(-4,-1)/(3,0)/ -EO 
(-3,1)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(6,-3)/(-1,-2) -CP +AUF


----------



## Chree (Oct 2, 2015)

2-7 relay (full Hoya) PB: 11:00.29.
Proud, but why no sub11.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 2, 2015)

Sub 10 Petrus avg5!

8.97, 13.62, 9.50, 7.04, 11.22 = *9.90*

The 7.04 was a sune into PLL skip and is my single PB.

The blocks were pretty easy on the three sub 10 solves.

Scrambles and partial reconstructions: 


Spoiler



18. 8.970
2015/10/02 12:07:13
L U2 B2 L' B2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L' D F' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D L' F'

*y' x D' R' F R' F' 
x' y' R2 U2' R' U2 R2 U' R2' *

19. 13.622
2015/10/02 12:07:37
D2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 U R2 U2 B R F' U2 F L F' D B2 U2 L

20. 9.497
2015/10/02 12:07:55
R' B' R2 U R2 U2 R L B L D2 R2 U2 D R2 U' R2

*y2 D U R' U' F R' 
y' R' U' F R' F2' *

21. (7.039)
2015/10/02 12:08:17
U2 B' D' B' R' B' L2 U' B D R B2 L F2 L' B2 R F2 R2

*y' F L U D2' L
y U' R' F2 D' L' U L D
y U' R U' R' y'
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2'*

22. 11.222
2015/10/02 12:08:48
L2 F U2 D2 R' F L2 B D2 R2 U B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2


Edit: 11.18 avg12 as well.
Times: 9.65, 10.86, 13.54, 9.87, 10.98, 12.20, 12.58, (15.57), 8.97, 13.62, 9.50, (7.04)


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 2, 2015)

Megaminx 1:09.21 single


----------



## Iggy (Oct 2, 2015)

5.82 D' B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R F U L' B L' B2 R' B2

5th sub 6 wut

x2 y U' L F' U' R2
U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L
R U R' U L U L'
R U' R' U R U' R' 
U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' 
U2


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 2, 2015)

33.5x NAR feet single
38.6x NAR feet average (3rd place buuu )
1:04 megaminx average

Missed 3.74 Skewb average by a close +2


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 2, 2015)

12.00 RU gen single 
E: 16.76 ao5!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 2, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 33.5x NAR feet single
> 38.6x NAR feet average (3rd place buuu )
> 1:04 megaminx average
> 
> Missed 3.74 Skewb average by a close +2



Nice feet NARs!

Also wow 12.77 OH AsR average by Jiayu Wang


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 3, 2015)

26/100 in a 1LLL test, first 17 and last 10 were all 2 look so I'd guess this is not exactly representative.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 3, 2015)

PB ao12 on the minx, all solves with slow turning and as much lookahead as I can manage. All sub-2:30 and a counting sub-2! 

*2:08.87*
1:55.38, 2:10.55, 2:06.14, (2:23.97), 2:07.42, 2:10.22, 2:12.05, 2:14.74, 2:02.40, 2:16.97, (1:53.50), 2:12.84


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 3, 2015)

4x4 Ao5 PB by .17. I ruined it with the counting 45 

Average: *40.70*

1. 39.43 R Uw Rw R D U R' D R' D' L F2 R2 U' B2 F U2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 R F' U' F Fw Uw2 L Uw Fw' U2 L2 B' Fw2 R2 Fw D U B' Rw D' 
2. (37.16) F Uw' L U2 Rw2 D' U2 B' Rw' U B D Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw L' Rw B' U2 Uw Rw R F' Fw B' L2 B2 U F2 R2 F Uw2 U' Rw2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 
3. (48.17) R' Fw2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw L B U2 B2 D2 L' F Uw2 U2 L R' U2 Fw' B' D' R' Uw D2 B2 U' Rw Uw' R' D2 F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 D B2 D Uw' L' U' 
4. 37.52 L' B Rw2 Fw L2 B2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw' F B2 U L' R B2 F2 Rw2 B Rw D2 B2 R' L Uw L F' L' D2 R L2 Fw' L Rw2 D2 F2 Uw B' 
5. 45.15 R U2 Fw' R' L F Fw' U' B' Uw2 R' Uw' U' B2 Uw' U' B' Fw' F2 L' B' R' Uw2 Rw2 U F L2 U R Rw' D2 L' Rw2 F' Fw' U' L Fw U F2


----------



## Iggy (Oct 3, 2015)

OH
16.45 PB avg5, also got a 16.61 avg5. I have 5 sub NR avg5s now wat
18.03 gj avg12
19.07 PB avg100 wat


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 3, 2015)

Skoob PB ao5 yay
3.165, (1.965) (one look), 2.489, (7.888), 4.012 -> 3.222 ao5 wat. Former PB was like 3.7


----------



## Cale S (Oct 3, 2015)

first avg100 on 5x5


Spoiler



1:41.63, 1:44.41, 1:31.37, 1:37.54, 1:45.18, 1:39.78, 1:50.72, 1:36.36, 1:49.52, 1:42.09, 1:50.32, 1:54.40, 1:38.75, 1:54.54, (2:04.58), 1:47.06, (1:29.00), 1:40.19, 1:56.18, 1:45.90, 1:33.40, (2:03.18), 1:31.01, 1:45.81, 1:34.30, 1:30.79, 1:45.77, 1:49.74, 1:47.32, 1:45.38, (2:02.61), 1:55.87, 1:48.31, (2:05.01), 1:51.85, 1:31.28, 1:41.35, 1:45.40, 1:53.73, 1:44.53, 1:42.70, 1:54.40, 1:45.40, 1:36.17, 1:42.76, 1:57.14, 1:49.70, 1:49.76, 1:53.69, 1:41.24, 1:39.78, 1:51.04, 1:54.03, 1:33.93, 1:43.91, 1:51.88, 1:31.54, 1:40.85, 1:48.80, 1:51.12, 1:47.53, 1:45.69, 1:41.23, 1:51.48, 1:42.06, 1:55.46, 1:35.86, 1:47.84, (1:30.79), 1:46.91, 1:31.88, 1:41.70, 1:38.08, 1:40.96, 1:46.97, 1:40.77, (2:01.47), 1:58.01, 1:52.37, 1:39.87, 1:37.68, (1:29.28), 1:41.42, (1:26.00), 1:31.10, 1:34.22, 1:38.84, 1:56.57, 1:47.06, 1:38.71, 1:36.81, 1:38.24, 1:50.17, 1:44.77, 1:37.60, 1:50.91, 1:39.92, (1:24.68), 1:41.06, 1:47.68


1:31.53 avg5 
1:37.34 avg12
1:40.78 avg25
1:42.59 avg50
1:44.21 avg100


----------



## Iggy (Oct 3, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1114&cat=6&rnd=2

2:49.45 7x7 AsR mean by Lin Chen :tu Feliks had a counting 3:57 lolwat


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1114&cat=6&rnd=2
> 
> 2:49.45 7x7 AsR mean by Lin Chen :tu Feliks had a counting 3:57 lolwat



I guess he had a pop


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 3, 2015)

EG2 4/7


----------



## Berd (Oct 3, 2015)

5x5 average of 12!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-3
avg of 12: 2:14.35

Time List:
2:16.13, (1:58.25), 2:05.65, 1:59.94, (2:34.77), 2:24.06, 2:15.66, 2:13.94, 2:07.22, 2:23.04, 2:27.73, 2:10.16


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Oct 3, 2015)

Finally got the hang of Yau on 4x4 
Best average of 5: 1:20.33
3-7 - 1:15.22 (1:45.67) 1:23.57 1:22.20 (1:14.59)


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 3, 2015)

Learned 3 OLLs


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 3, 2015)

did a little megamnx session, some nice solves/avgs

48.50 and 49.55 singles
56.88 ao5
57.63 ao12 gj


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 3, 2015)

5s are nice. 

22. 5.70 B' U2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 L B R' F' R' D B F U' L'


----------



## nalralz (Oct 3, 2015)

Best 2x2 average on camera!

Average of 5: 3.78
1. (2.51) U F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 
2. 3.33 U2 F' R F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 
3. (4.74) U' R' F U' F' R U R' F 
4. 3.78 U F2 U' R F' R2 F R U2 
5. 4.22 U' F U' R F' R F2 R2 U


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 3, 2015)

Did an OH avg50. It sucked(13.81,) but I did it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 3, 2015)

8.13 ao 50 wtffffff


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 3, 2015)

pb average of 12: 7.94



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-3
avg of 12: 7.94

Time List:
1. 7.53 U L' F' R2 L F' L' B D R L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 D F2 
2. 8.70 U' D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L D2 R U2 F2 D R B U' B' R B' F D2 
3. 7.46 R2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 R U F D2 L2 U2 L' B' F L' B 
4. 7.60 L U L2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U B2 U2 L' R B' F' R' 
5. 8.90 D2 L R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' F' R B' D' U' R2 B2 L B' F 
6. 8.50 U2 R D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 R F D L B' D' B2 R2 B2 L2 
7. (9.06) R F2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B D F' L' R B2 U R' D' B2 
8. 8.35 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L U' F' R' U2 L2 D2 R' F' U' 
9. 7.40 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 L U2 B' D U' F R2 B L 
10. 7.89 L2 D' F R' F2 B L' F B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' D' R2 U B2 U B' 
11. 7.05 B2 R L' F2 D R' F D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 L' 
12. (6.95) B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 L' D B' D2 R B2 L' B L F



and tied pb avg5
pretty happy with this 

E: Just got a 7.29 pb avg5, 7.79 avg 12. That improvement O_O


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 4, 2015)

okso 16.59 16.55 16.42 16.23 3x3 singles. so yeeeeeah.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 4, 2015)

5x5 1:57.46, first sub-2.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 8.13 ao 50 wtffffff



Damn.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 4, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Damn.



I said that since I joined


----------



## mjm (Oct 4, 2015)

2.86 2x2 ao5 - Varasano/Ortega
Some REALLY easy scrambles:

1. (4.48) - R' F' U' R2 F U' R' F2 U2
2. (1.91) - R2 U' F' R' U' F R U F
3. 2.80 - U' F R2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R'
4. 2.18 - U R' F2 U2 R F2 U R' F
5. 3.60 - R U2 F R' U' F R2 U' F

Third through seventh solves with my new LingPo; hooray!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 4, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1114&cat=1&rnd=3

7.34 3x3 ER average by Mats


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 4, 2015)

Jay 1.55 average


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 4, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/9e20ebb0baaf40a81c206aff4d4c6bdb May 21st 

https://gyazo.com/c239a1436550b278e2b2e7df8167531f September 19th

my first timed avg of 5 to my pb avg of 5 it's been such a long way

and then an average today lol https://gyazo.com/6c67ba7834ac5d88794d6c8b1dc38e0e


----------



## Iggy (Oct 4, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Jay 1.55 average



7.91 3x3 average too, woah. vgj Jay!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 4, 2015)

Collin Burns with a 7.69 average. I kinda feel sorry for Jiayu Wang, who should be the "true" Chinese champion but finished fifth. Also wow sub-8 podium and 8.02 fourth place


----------



## United Thought (Oct 4, 2015)

pb ao5 11.39:

11.96
11.20
(10.55)
(12.52)
11.02


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 4, 2015)

Roux PBs, take that GlowingSausage! (In case you haven't besten them already )

11.00 Single
14.96 ao5 yay
17.89 ao12
18.75 ao50
19.13 ao100


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 4, 2015)

4 G perms in 5.56 Stackmatted. Not bad


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 4, 2015)

9.73 ru-gen single!  and 15.00 ao5. Does anyone know if there is an UWR for this?


----------



## Berd (Oct 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 9.73 ru-gen single!  and 15.00 ao5. Does anyone know if there is an UWR for this?


Kevin hays and antoine have some on their YouTube channels.


----------



## qaz (Oct 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 9.73 ru-gen single!  and 15.00 ao5. Does anyone know if there is an UWR for this?



ao12 UWR is at most 3.39 by feliks.

you have a ways to go


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 9.73 ru-gen single!  and 15.00 ao5. Does anyone know if there is an UWR for this?



pls no RECuber


----------



## Torch (Oct 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-4
avg of 5: 9.94

Time List:
1. 10.10 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U B F' L U' R2 F' D' B R2 D' 
2. (12.55) R' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L' U F' D2 L B' L' U R' 
3. 9.78 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F' D' R' D2 L' B' D U' B2 F2 
4. 9.95 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R' D2 B' F' U' F2 D R2 F' R' 
5. (9.15) U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L R' B' U B' L R B' U F'

The 9.78 was PLL skip, all others were fullstep.


----------



## EMI (Oct 4, 2015)

5. (6.45) (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)

Lolscramble.

(-2,0) / (3,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,1)
R2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 D R2
(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (2,-1) / (6,1)

There was a counting 7.55 in the average of 5, but also a counting 13 unfortunately.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 4, 2015)

R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' F R'
1.30
z2 y
R' F R U' R' F R U2 R U' R2 F2 R F' U
15/1.3=11.5 TPS thats PB TPS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 4, 2015)

megaminx:
55.17 PB ao5
59.59 ao50, finally sub1!
1:00.30 ao100, have to roll some solves, wil update my sig when I am sub1


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 4, 2015)

Mega:
1:19.54 of 5
1:21.42 of 12
1:26.90 of 50


----------



## rybaby (Oct 4, 2015)

My fastest pure OP/M2 3BLD solve:

43.57 D2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L B' U' F D2 U R2 D' B2 R' 

Fast memo and no pauses during execution 
194 STM total.

Edit: couldn't get a good avg with the 43, but I got a nice mo3 later:
Session mean: 58.60
1. 50.39 R2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F U L' B F' L2 U B L2 F' 
2. 53.62 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D L' R' B' R F' U L' U' F U2 
3. 1:11.78 L' F2 D2 R B2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U R' D2 B' R2 B' D2 U' R'


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 4, 2015)

1. 30.94 Uw' D' L F2 U2 F' U D2 B' D2 B' Fw2 F' R' Fw' Rw' L F' L2 D' B Uw' R' F2 Fw' Uw D R' Uw' D2 U2 R' B' U D' Uw F' Uw' Rw' U 

Pll parity ugh


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 4, 2015)

Megaminx
pb avg12
Average of 12: 43.60
1. 45.35 
2. (53.04) 
3. 43.77 
4. 39.76 
5. 45.10 
6. 37.28 
7. 45.11 
8. 44.99 
9. (36.59) 
10. 43.54 
11. 49.42 
12. 41.69


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2015)

7.87 fullstep single. Not bad for half 10 at night.

R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' B L' U2 F' L U L U B L

x2 y // Inspection
R' D F // Cross (3/3)
R U' M' B r' // F2L-1 (5/8)
R U R' U' R U R' y L U L' // F2L-2 (10/18)
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-3 (7/25)
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/33)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLLCP (8/41)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL (8/49)

6.23 TPS.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 5, 2015)

2.74 Pyrasingle! 
L U R U' R' U u'
breh


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 5, 2015)

4.07 Pyra Ao100


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 5, 2015)

Haven't touched a Skewb for at least a month

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-4
avg of 12: 4.54

Time List:
1. 2.55 U R U R L' U' L' R' L' 
2. 4.85 L U R' L' B' L B' R 
3. 4.75 B' U' R L' R' B' U B 
4. 5.59 R U B L U L' B' U' L' 
5. (6.57) R' U' R' B' U' L U' B' R 
6. 4.75 U' L' R U' L' B' R L' U' 
7. 5.77 U' B R' U' R' L U' R 
8. 3.73 R' L' R' U L' R L R L' 
9. 5.55 B U' L B' L' R U' L B' 
10. (1.83) U R' B' R U' L' U' R U 
11. 3.82 L' U' B L' R U R B' L' 
12. 4.05 U B L B L' R L' R U


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 5, 2015)

Megaminx PB ao12, with a PB ao5 of 2:05.94 bolded. Three sub-2s and the worst solve was sub-2:20, not bad 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-4
avg of 12: 2:08.09

Time List:
1. 2:09.09
2. 2:07.94
3. (2:17.79)
4. 2:12.72
5. 2:06.34
*6. (1:56.55)
7. 1:59.16
8. 2:15.98
9. 2:16.16
10. 2:02.70*
11. 2:11.87
12. 1:58.93


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 5, 2015)

FINALLY A SUB 40 AO5 (solves 2-6)! PB average of 5 and 12. Still want an official sub-40 single though...

Average 5: *39.99*
Average 12: *42.20*

1. 39.27 L' U' Uw B U2 F2 R2 B' Fw L2 D2 Fw2 R' B' Fw2 L U' D2 B' Fw Rw U' Rw2 U R2 D' B2 Rw2 Fw' R Uw' U' F U F' Fw' D2 L' D' R 
2. 45.67 B2 D Uw2 F Fw' Uw' Fw' U' F2 Uw' B' L U R Rw B' U' R' F2 Fw' L' B' U2 D' Rw2 Uw L D' B D2 L' B D2 L2 D' R' D L2 Uw' U 
3. (37.96) Rw' Uw' Fw2 R' F' Fw' Rw' R2 L' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R Rw' B' Rw' R2 L2 D Rw D2 U2 Fw2 B2 Uw L2 B' Uw2 B D Fw2 U2 B' L' B L F' B' L 
4. 38.68 R Uw' L' F' B' Rw' Uw' L Fw D' L2 Uw2 D' Fw2 R' F2 R Rw Fw R' U' B' U2 Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw' B2 U F B R' Rw U' B' L' B' Uw2 L2 Rw 
5. 42.59 R B2 D' L' B2 L2 Rw Uw' D' L' Uw R' Fw D' Uw2 U2 Fw' F Uw' Fw2 F' Rw' F2 R Fw R U B' Rw' L2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 D L2 Fw2 R2 L2 B' D 
6. 38.71 Fw D2 U L Uw B Fw2 F D' L2 F2 Uw2 L R2 U' L U' L' Fw' U Rw R2 L2 U L2 Rw D' R L' Rw B' F' L' F2 Fw' L2 U F' L2 U 
7. 46.70 B2 R D' R2 U D' R' Uw' F L R2 Rw U' F' Rw R2 Fw' R L B Fw' Rw2 B2 D R2 Rw' D2 B Rw2 B2 L2 F2 Uw2 F2 B2 R' U F Uw Rw' 
8. 42.62 Uw' Fw2 R U2 Uw' Rw R2 D B2 F D2 U' Rw R B' U' L' Rw' Uw' Rw2 L' B U' D Uw Fw D' Fw2 Uw2 U' F B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 Fw 
9. (48.38+) B' Fw2 D F B Rw U' R' L D2 F R2 L2 Uw L' D Rw2 U' B Rw2 B' D2 B2 R' F R' U2 R D U' Rw' L2 Fw U' Fw L2 F' B2 Uw' L2 
10. 46.76 L B2 D U R' F2 D' R U R2 Fw D' R L' Uw' R' Rw' L2 B' Fw U' Fw' Rw2 U Fw R2 Fw Uw2 D2 Rw Fw2 B2 Uw D' F' U' L' Rw2 F2 L 
11. 40.17 Uw D2 F D2 Uw Fw2 R Uw' Fw' Rw Fw Uw2 R2 Rw2 F2 Fw' D2 U' F2 B2 Fw R F2 D Fw2 U2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L D2 B Fw' L2 U' R Fw' Uw' U' R' 
12. 40.78 F2 Fw Uw D' F2 B D R2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 R' U' L D2 U R D Rw2 Fw D2 Rw B L' R F2 D' Fw2 Rw F2 Uw2 Rw' F' Uw B2 Rw' F' R


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 5, 2015)

learnt 4 more ZBLLs. try to learn ones from different OLL+COLL cases so that I don't get them as confused. also updated signature


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/eelEVxw1v_k[/video]

Will start a thread when I have a sub45


----------



## imvelox (Oct 5, 2015)

1:44 6x6 avg5, 1:49 avg12

On cam, but will took forever too upload ;_;


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 5, 2015)

3x3 PB ao5!!!!!!!!!!!! 
19.41, (20.53), 20.35, (15.32 [2nd best single]), 16.99 = 18.92 ao5
I think the counting 16.99 did it lol
Considering I average about 24 normally, this is awesome. I think my new tensions on my MeiYing helped too.


----------



## Torch (Oct 5, 2015)

8.37 U2 F2 U L' D L' U D B2 U2 D2 B' D2 L2 B D2 L2 F U2

x2 y F2 L
U' R' U R
R U' R' y' L' U' L
D' R U' R' D
U R' U' R U' R' U R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

41/8.37=4.90 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2015)

10.00 3x3 PB avg100, would've been sub 10 if I didn't get nervous ;_;


----------



## mafergut (Oct 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 10.00 3x3 PB avg100, would've been sub 10 if I didn't get nervous ;_;



Yeah, that happens. It's better to not check the times until the average is finished. I always get nervous when I'm close to PB, which ruins it many, many times.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-5
avg of 5: 8.17

lel wat PB ao5, and that consistency xD all fullstep iirc

Time List:
1. 8.18 D2 B L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B D B' L B D R F' U' F2 
2. (8.16) D' F2 B D F2 R' L U L' F R' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R 
3. (11.01) R2 D2 L F' U' D R F' R' B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' 
4. 8.18 R F2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R' U' B F L F D2 U F L' 
5. 8.17 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R' D2 U' R' B L D2 R' B L2


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 5, 2015)

Break ALL the PBs
Magic 2.88 single, 3.16 ao5, 3.42 ao12.

E: Skewb Diamond UWR single, 3.848.


----------



## nalralz (Oct 6, 2015)

6x6 pb single!!!

3:44.55 b2 f2 l2 3r' F 3r R D' f2 d' D F 3r l2 f2 F u2 r 3r B2 r 3f d2 l2 D r2 F2 l2 R' b' 3r D2 l U2 D' f' r b l2 B' r2 D' l2 u2 L R U' u2 f' R' U2 D2 l 3f' f2 R 3r2 B r' b2 R2 u 3u2 b2 u2 b' U2 3f' F2 U 3r D' U 3u 3f d' U2 D' B' 3f'


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 6, 2015)

pb 4x4 average of 5: 33.02



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-5
avg of 5: 33.02

Time List:
1. 30.67 Uw2 Fw F L' Uw' U2 F2 Rw' F2 R' Fw2 U' B' U' L' U2 D2 L2 D2 Fw' L' D' Rw' L2 F2 R2 Uw D' Rw2 Fw' L2 U' L' D' F D2 Uw U2 B' D2 
2. (49.98) D Fw' L2 R2 Rw Uw D2 Fw' D' L' U Rw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw' Uw' Rw F U' R L U' L' Fw2 U B' D' Fw' D Fw2 F2 U2 R B F2 R Fw2 R 
3. 34.72 Rw' D2 F Rw2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U R Uw Fw2 L' D B2 Uw2 F2 Fw B' L2 Uw2 U2 L Rw' Fw' Uw' R Fw2 L R' Fw' F2 B D' U R' U L2 Uw2 L2 
4. (30.24) U' Fw' D2 B Rw2 R' U' Uw2 D Fw Rw2 F2 D2 F L' F' Fw2 B' L B2 Uw2 B' F2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U2 Uw' R' F Fw' L2 D2 Uw2 U2 F' Uw' Fw2 D2 R2 
5. 33.66 R2 U Uw' Rw2 Fw F' L U2 D B2 F R2 Rw' B' U2 R Uw Rw' B' Uw' D2 R' Rw2 L' Uw' Fw2 B L R2 U2 R2 F B Rw' Fw D R B2 Rw Uw'



ntbd, still no good singles though
also 35.42 avg12, meh


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 6, 2015)

11.019 PB Single PLL Skip Wat?
wasn't even that good, i get sub 7 F2L and terrible LL all the time, this was like a 9 F2l and frufurU2 lol


----------



## Cale S (Oct 6, 2015)

first skewb pb in a long time


Spoiler: 3.35 skewb avg25



Average of 25: 3.35
1. 2.78 L' R U' L U' L' B' R U'
2. 2.59 U B U B R L R B L'
3. (2.04) L' R' B' L' U B' L' R' U'
4. 2.76 R U' R' L B' R' U B' R'
5. 3.67 B' L' B' R' U' L' B L'
6. 3.48 B R' L R' B L R L' U'
7. 3.94 B' R' B L R U R' B R'
8. 2.79 B L B L B R B R B'
9. 4.04 L' U' L U' R U' L R' L'
10. 3.54 R' U R' U R B R' L' R'
11. 2.90 R' L B' R' B' R' B' U L'
12. 2.51 B L' B U' R B U B R'
13. 3.52 B' R' L B' L U' B' R' U'
14. 3.50 B' L R' U B' L' U' R
15. (2.28) U' B U' B' U' B' L R
16. (5.18) U' R L B' L' B' L U
17. 3.33 R U' L R' L R' U' R'
18. 3.58 U' L' B' R B' R B' R' L'
19. 2.97 L R' B U' B' L' B' U
20. 3.35 B L R U' B' U B L'
21. 4.36 B' U L U' R L R U' B'
22. 3.86 L U' L' B' U R' U L' U
23. 2.84 R' U L' U' R L' U B' U'
24. 4.11 U R' B R B L B' L U'
25. (4.43) R U' B' R' L' U R' B'


was hoping for a good avg50/100 but the next 20 solves had lockups, cases I don't know, or pops so that was kind of sad
I did get a 3.69 avg100 earlier today though which is pretty good


----------



## natezach728 (Oct 6, 2015)

Cale S said:


> first skewb pb in a long time
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3.35 skewb avg25
> ...



Oh goodness gracious.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 6, 2015)

PB mean of 100, first sub 16 mean of 100. Also there's my of average of 5. 

Rubik's cube
6/10/2015 4:18:46 PM - 5:26:03 PM

Mean: 15.962
Average: 15.947
Best time: 11.857
Median: 15.838
Worst time: 21.530
Standard deviation: 2.005

Best average of 5: 13.902
29-33 - 14.399 (17.931) 13.700 (13.577) 13.607

Best average of 12: 15.180
31-42 - 13.700 (13.577) 13.607 17.367 15.464 (18.364) 15.324 18.171 13.729 15.449 14.025 14.969


Spoiler



1. 16.040 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' D L U' B F2 R U F' D' U
2. 21.530 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R U F D L2 B D' L' B R U'
3. 16.616 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R D' U' F2 R' B' F2 R2 B2 R2 U'
4. 20.477 R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F B2 R2 U B F2 R D' L B' R'
5. 18.791 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D' R' B' L' B' D U2 R2 F' L' B D'
6. 12.790 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D R2 U R2 B D2 U R' F' L' F' L' B2
7. 15.103 F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L U L' B' D2 R2 B' D2 U L' U'
8. 12.889 B2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D U R D2 B F' R D2 F2 U' F D' L2
9. 18.504 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R B R' L2 U B' R B' D' B2 D
10. 18.254 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D U2 F' U' L' B2 F R' D B R D'
11. 14.611 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 U R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' B U' R2 B' R L' F L F
12. 13.836 B2 D F2 D2 U L2 U R2 B2 U F2 R' B F2 L2 D B' U R' U' F
13. 14.414 R2 U B2 D R2 L2 D F2 D B2 D2 R' F L' F' L' B' D' B R2 B' R
14. 15.591 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' D' R2 F2 U2 L' U' R D' B
15. 14.339 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R' B D' L' U B2 U2 L U B2
16. 20.764 B2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L' D2 B' D' F' R D R L F' D'
17. 15.429 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L' U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D B' D2 F U
18. 15.801 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L' B L D' R' L F' R' D2
19. 17.862 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D L D' R' F L' B' R B2 R' F2 R'
20. 16.533 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 F L2 D R' F' L' U L2 U2 R U
21. 14.357 D2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' U2 L' F' L2 F' U2 F2 R F R' D2
22. 12.342 R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L D' R2 F L' D B F' U L U'
23. 16.058 D U2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R' F' R U R' U2 R2 B D' U'
24. 13.334 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U L' U2 F D L2 F L U2 R' U' L
25. 19.822 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 B2 D L' F U' R2 U F D2 B F' U
26. 15.671 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 R F' R2 U' B L2 F' L F' R' D
27. 16.399 D R2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B U2 R F D' B2 D2 B U2 L U
28. 18.648 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F L' B' U2 B' R D' B2 L D'
29. 14.399 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 F' R' B U' L F' L2 D B R2 D2
30. 17.931 L2 D U2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' B U B D' L' B' R F' R2 U2
31. 13.700 D L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 F2 R' D' R2 L' B R B U2 F2 D' U'
32. 13.577 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' U B' F' U F D F U2 B L2
33. 13.607 D2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D F2 L U R' U B' U R' U R2 F
34. 17.367 U R2 U' B2 U F2 D L2 U R' U' B D' F2 L2 B2 L' D' L
35. 15.464 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D U R U' F' R2 L' B F2 D2 B D
36. 18.364 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 F R U F L' B2 R' F' D L' U'
37. 15.324 B2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R B' L B' D' F' L' D B U' L'
 38. 18.171 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B L D' B L U L2 F D2 L2 D'
39. 13.729 U R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 F R U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' F D
40. 15.449 D' B2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 D B2 U F' D B' F2 R B U2 R2 F2 U' L
41. 14.025 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D R2 D B2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 U' R2 B D' B2 L B2 L2
42. 14.969 D R2 D B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F L' B R' L' U' F L U L2 D'
43. 13.828 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U R' L2 F2 D' B' R L' U'
44. 18.836 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' R U' F U2 F2 R2 L B' D2 U'
45. 15.640 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D R' B2 D' U2 F' R F2 D B
46. 16.031 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 F' D R' U2 B' D2 F' U R F' D'
47. 17.094 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' B F2 L' U' B D F D' L2 D
48. 17.947 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' F' D2 B L' U F' D U' L' F U'
49. 16.088 L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R' D' F R D B R2 L' F' D
50. 16.724 L2 D U R2 F2 U F2 U L2 B2 U2 F' L D2 R D2 B' R2 U L D' L'
51. 11.857 R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R' F' L U B R L F' R2 U' R'
52. 15.760 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F' L2 U' R B' L2 F2 U2 L' F' D'
53. 15.545 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U L' U L2 B U' L D2 R' D F
54. 16.402 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 D U' R B' D2 U F D2 L' F U R2 U'
55. 18.250 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B F L B D' F2 L D' U' R' D2
56. 13.633 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 R F U' F' U2 B2 R B F R' U
57. 17.365 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B D U' R F2 U' F' R L F2 D
58. 15.816 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B F' U' R2 D' F L D R U
59. 16.029 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F R' B R2 D' B2 R B2 R' L'
60. 16.493 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 R' L' D B R2 B' D L2 F' R U'
61. 13.452 U L2 U' F2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F R' D2 U2 B' R' B D' R2
62. 19.459 L2 U F2 D R2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' R' L2 F' D' L U' F
63. 13.667 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L' F' U' B' R U2 L' U F2 U' L2
64. 19.227 D B2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D U' F R F' L' D2 U2 F U' L B2
65. 15.229 B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' F L D' L2 U2 F D2 L' B2 D' L
66. 17.570 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U' F U' B2 U2 R' D2 B' F D' L2
67. 12.774 B2 D U L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R' F U' L' B D2 B U F
68. 16.605 F2 D F2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 R' D U' L' F' U' L U' B D2 U'
69. 18.462 R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 D F R' B2 R2 B' U' F2 D B2 U' R
70. 14.093 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B R D2 L2 U B F R' F2 D2 U'
71. 13.274 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B' U2 R U2 L' U F2 U2 F' R U2
72. 16.554 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R' B' F2 L B D2 R' L2 D
73. 18.978 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L' D F2 R' B R' L' F D L D2
74. 15.861 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R D F2 U' L B F' U L F L'
75. 16.285 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U' L R2 U' B' D' L' U R U F U2
76. 16.505 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B L U' F2 U R B2 F' R' F2
77. 13.981 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D L2 D F U L B' R F D L U2 F L2 U'
78. 15.238 D' B2 F2 U F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D' L F' L2 F' D' U' F' L2 U2 L F2
79. 17.349 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B' R' B' R2 L D F' L2 U L'
80. 17.350 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L D U R B2 D' L' F' L D B'
81. 13.922 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U L2 U R' F D2 B2 D L' D2 F' U' B U2
82. 15.908 U' F2 U R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 D R D2 B' D2 U L B2 R' D R2 U'
83. 14.316 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B' D' L' B2 U L2 B' R' D B2 U2
84. 16.960 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 B R F L F D' B U2 R2 B' D2
85. 18.757 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 F' D U2 B2 R D' U' R2 B' R2
86. 14.805 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U' F2 L' F R' L D U L' D' L' B2 D'
87. 14.612 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U F L' U' F L' B' D' L2 B U
88. 14.269 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 D F2 U L2 F L D2 B U' R L' D R' B' U'
89. 16.314 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R' F2 D L U L F U2 L' U2
90. 15.935 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 F D2 R B2 D' F' L' U' B' U'
91. 15.217 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' U2 L B R U F2 L2 F' R B' U2
92. 13.237 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U L2 F D' R2 F' L' U2 B D' F2
93. 16.881 D' R2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B L F R2 D F U2 B' R B2 U'
94. 19.378 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R' B2 U L2 D' U2 B L2 U
95. 15.906 D B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F' D L U2 R2 B F U' L F U
96. 15.256 L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 F D' L2 F D2 L2 D F D' L' D
97. 15.429 B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U R2 U' F2 D F' L D' B' R' F2 L2 B2 L F2
98. 16.323 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' F R L' B D' R B L D' U'
99. 14.039 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L F2 R' B' R' U L U2 B2 F2 U'
100. 14.652 D' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 U R B' D2 F2 R U B' D2 U2 B' L


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 6, 2015)

accomplishment is as follows: finding time to practice ZBLL the week before exams


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 6, 2015)

After over a year, my 2x2 single PB is broken 
2.14 R2 U F R F R' F' R' U2


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 6, 2015)

okso 4x4 PBao5
1:29.18, (1:19.07), 1:22.78, (1:39.99), 1:22.76 = 1:24.91
Pop on 4th solve


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 6, 2015)

second best 3x3 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-6
avg of 12: 8.90

Time List:
1. 10.02 F B' R D2 R D' L2 F' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 D 
2. 9.43 B2 D L U' F2 U2 B' R' B U2 F' U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 D 
3. 9.11 L B R2 F2 R F' L D R' F' D2 B L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 
4. 8.80 F2 L' B' D B L2 F' D' B F2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 
5. 8.92 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L U F L2 U' F' D2 F R' D 
6. 8.18 D2 B L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B D B' L B D R F' U' F2 
7. (8.16) D' F2 B D F2 R' L U L' F R' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R 
8. (11.01) R2 D2 L F' U' D R F' R' B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' 
9. 8.18 R F2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R' U' B F L F D2 U F L' 
10. 8.17 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R' D2 U' R' B L D2 R' B L2 
11. 9.96 L' U2 R D2 L R2 D2 F2 L U2 R' D U B D' B F L' F2 D 
12. 8.29 F L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L R2 D R2 B2 U' F L' F2 R2

also 10.08 ao1000, sub10 is in sight!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 6, 2015)

okso 5.71 pyra pbao5
(4.38), 5.39, 6.23, (7.56), 5.50 = 5.71
so yeah, done with my new Pyra tensions


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 7, 2015)

2.37 pyra PB ao5... Wow, I can post scrambles + reconstructions If someone wants


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 7, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> okso 5.71 pyra pbao5
> (4.38), 5.39, 6.23, (7.56), 5.50 = 5.71
> so yeah, done with my new Pyra tensions





henrysavich said:


> 2.37 pyra PB ao5... Wow, I can post scrambles + reconstructions If someone wants


y u do dis to me henry ;-;


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 7, 2015)

Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom i got a Peeeebeeee!!!!!!!!!! 13.735 ao5 counting 11 sub 11 single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally!!!!!! Edit: i'm coming for u justin..... 
D2 U2 L' D2 L B2 L B2 U2 L R' F' L2 F2 U L' D' B L' B' R' (21f) 
15.3641688
B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' U' R' D U F' R U2 R' F2 U (22f) 
11.4579869
F U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 U R' U' B D U F L' R' B' F' (22f) 
20.1497111
F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' U' L2 B2 U' F U2 B2 R' F2 U F' L' R' D' U (22f) 
14.382916
D2 F2 R2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U L' U2 L2 F R F' D2 R' (22f) 
10.7331333


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 7, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> 2.37 pyra PB ao5... Wow, I can post scrambles + reconstructions If someone wants



woah, nice! I would love to see some reconstructions if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 7, 2015)

3x3 PB's
Ao12: 14.77
Ao50: 15.93
Ao100: 16.19
Ao1000: 16.92


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 7, 2015)

Okay here are my 2.37 ao5 reconstructions:
Moves in parentheses are not actually performed, but cancelled

(1.78) U' L U' R B U' B' r u'

[B'] r u' R L' (R') //Layer
(R) U' R' U R' L R L' U' - // Flip

(3.45) U L B' R' L' B U' L U' r' b u

Mediocre solve and not counting so I won't reconstruct

2.43 B R' B U R U B U r' u'

[L'] R' U' R // V-block
U' R' L R L' U R U R' u b // l4e (polish V)

2.40 L U' L U B' L' l' r' b

[U'][R] r l RU (R) //V-block
(R')  R' L' R L' u' // l4e ( this is an alternate alg for this case I wouldn't usually use unless it cancelled so nicely)

2.29 R U' R' U' L R L' l r' b

L R' L' //V-block (Would normally not make the v like this but it gave great l4e)
U R U R' r l' b // l4e


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 7, 2015)

4x4 PB 45.86 NP and smooth edge pairing...and 55.06 Ao5 I'm probably sub 55 but I'm too lazy to do 4x4


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 7, 2015)

2x2 PB 1.272.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 7, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 9.73 ru-gen single!  and 15.00 ao5. Does anyone know if there is an UWR for this?



Remember kids: if you think you can claim UWR because no one else has done it yet, probably someone has done it but nobody cares about it. Why not have UWR for RU, RUD, RUF, and MU scrambles? There's just no reason to cluttter up the wiki with this sort of thing.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-7
avg of 12: 9.25

Time List:
1. 9.98 D L2 D B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B R2 F L' U' L' R2 U B' U2 
2. 9.30 F D L2 U2 B D B' U2 L B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 F 
3. 9.61 F' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U L' B2 F R' F2 R' U' B' F2 
4. 9.31 R2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 B R2 B2 D B' F2 D2 L U2 R U B2 F 
5. 10.88 L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B2 L' D' R' D2 U' B' U' F U R' F' 
6. (7.64) F' D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U L' D2 U' F' D' L' R2 D2 
7. 8.81 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B' D' L' B D U R F2 L2 F2 
8. 9.38 D2 L' U L B L D' R' F' R2 F2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 
9. 8.38 B2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R U2 F L2 R2 F D' U2 R' 
10. (11.71) F R' B U2 R' F L' F D U2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 
11. 8.06 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D U L2 D' F' U L2 D2 F' U' L U2 L2 B' 
12. 8.79 D B2 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 U L2 U R' D2 R' B R2 F2 D' B' R D2

PB avg12, first sub 9.3 after so many 9.3s. Also only one counting sup 10 yay


----------



## Carbon (Oct 7, 2015)

I am now 20th in us, 26th in north america and 140th in the world for pyra single. yay.

also 9.88 3x3 pb avg5


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 7, 2015)

3BLD PB! (my 3rd success)
9:45.65 

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 7, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Remember kids: if you think you can claim UWR because no one else has done it yet, probably someone has done it but nobody cares about it. Why not have UWR for RU, RUD, RUF, and MU scrambles? There's just no reason to cluttter up the wiki with this sort of thing.



I didn't expect to claim it, I just want there to be UWRs for this because 2-gens/3-gens are really cool.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 7, 2015)

31.56 D L' U' L R' Rw2 Uw2 B L Uw F2 D' Fw Rw' B U L Fw U Uw F' Uw2 F2 L R Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' Fw2 L D' Rw D' F' U2 B R2 D' Rw2

4x4x pb sniggle, oll skip combined with pll parity


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 7, 2015)

0.93 T-perm, first sub-1 PLL.


----------



## Berd (Oct 7, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 0.93 T-perm, first sub-1 PLL.


U perms?!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> U perms?!



Hperm???? Zperm??? Rperms?????? Jperms???????


----------



## Torch (Oct 7, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 0.93 T-perm, first sub-1 PLL.





Berd said:


> U perms?!





YouCubing said:


> Hperm???? Zperm??? Rperms?????? Jperms???????



Gee, I'm sub-12 and can't even sub-1 any PLL.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> U perms?!



I'm not very good at U-Perms,. I tried to get a sub-1 Jperm but the best I got was 1.03
It's probably harder when your using a keyboard to sub 1


----------



## Chree (Oct 7, 2015)

Got the TangLong. Broken in, cleaned, lubed, and stickered. New Ao100 PB: 14.06. Best by 0.28.

Pretty sure the TangLong is my main now.


----------



## NeilH (Oct 7, 2015)

Carbon said:


> I am now 20th in us, 26th in north america and 140th in the world for pyra single. yay.
> 
> also 9.88 3x3 pb avg5



you average 17-18 seconds in comp, including philips four days ago...?


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2015)

NeilH said:


> you average 17-18 seconds in comp, including philips four days ago...?



umno. He has an official 2.78 single. And a 6.xx average. So no.


----------



## qaz (Oct 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> umno. He has an official 2.78 single. And a 6.xx average. So no.



He was talking about 3x3


----------



## NeilH (Oct 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> umno. He has an official 2.78 single. And a 6.xx average. So no.


um3x3


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 8, 2015)

I suck at 3x3

avg of 5: 7.46

Time List:
1. (6.73) D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F' D F L' B U' F L B' U2 
2. 6.80 D' R L' B2 L U D2 R L B' R' B2 L U2 L F2 L' D2 R' D2 
3. 6.92 L2 D' R2 U L U' F R2 D' R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 
4. (11.56) D2 R2 F2 R F2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 R B' R U L' B2 L D2 B F D' 
5. 8.66 D' F2 L2 D U F2 L2 U' R2 D' F L R' D' B F' U' L2 U B


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I suck at 3x3
> 
> avg of 5: 7.46
> 
> ...



by that definition I wish I sucked at 3x3


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 8, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> by that definition I wish I sucked at 3x3



lol you know what I mean!

edit: ok maybe i dont suck

PB avg of 100: 8.20


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 8, 2015)

15 TPS on pyra, 12 moves in .80 stackmatted R' L R L' x3


----------



## Naquore (Oct 8, 2015)

I have broken my pr at the most random time! My main is the fangshi guangying, but I recently got the yuxin 3x3. Here is the twisty part, I have been using the yuxin for the last two weeks. We were having cube battles in class, and I was just using my friends fangshi shuangren v1 on super tight tensions (it could barely cut 10 degrees) and I got a 14 second single, with a 21.62 second avg of 5. It was insane! However I wont go buy the puzzle lol


----------



## Naquore (Oct 8, 2015)

Dude ur awesome at 3x3 u better chill out lol


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!! 10.84 PB avg of 12!! 
Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-8
avg of 12: 10.84

Time List:
1. 11.12 U2 R2 D2 L' B' L' B U' R' D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 
2. 10.92 L' R2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U L' R B' D F' D' L U' 
3. 11.73 F' D' R B' R F' R F D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U B' 
4. 10.38 B' U R' B2 L U2 D2 R' D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
5. (13.52) L' R2 F2 U B2 D U L2 R2 U L' F D R2 B' F' U B D2 
6. 10.08 B' L' B' R' D2 R' L D U2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 L' B2 R2 U 
7. 11.51 L2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' B R2 U2 F2 U' L' B F 
8. 11.58 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D2 R F R F D R D2 B' D' F' 
9. 10.67 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R D' B' R2 U' B' D2 L' D F' 
10. (9.03) L' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L U B L' F D L2 R' D' 
11. 9.27 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B R' D' L' R2 U' R' B2 D' L' 
12. 11.18 B' R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L R D2 R U' F L' R D2 B2 D' L2


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 8, 2015)

Completely crushed my minx single PB, taking down my ao5 and ao12 PBs in the process. The 1:52 is my third-best single, I think.

ao12: 2:05.12, bolded ao5: 2:02.37
2:04.76, 2:15.46, *1:59.88, (1:40.83), (2:22.81), 1:59.98, 2:07.26*, 2:11.16, 1:52.10, 2:00.62, 2:07.46, 2:12.53


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 8, 2015)

D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L R' D F L' B R U F2 U (21f) 
15.9408128
D2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 R' D2 L R' U R' B' D' B2 L D2 B' L2 B2 (21f) 
13.7692355
L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U L' F' D2 L2 R B2 U' F' (19f) 
15.2059196
R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 D L' D B L2 R' B2 D2 L2 F D (22f) 
12.7369289
R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 L' B2 L U2 B2 R B' D L U L B' R' D' F' (22f) 
11.9885287
13.9 Ao5!! Wt heck?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L R' D F L' B R U F2 U (21f)
> 15.9408128
> D2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 R' D2 L R' U R' B' D' B2 L D2 B' L2 B2 (21f)
> 13.7692355
> ...



what is with the 1/10 million precision? lol
A Wt heck average for me is sub 11 so sorry you aren't quite beating me yet 
edit: woah 57000th post in this thread


----------



## DTCuber (Oct 8, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what is with the 1/10 million precision?



Lol What timer is that accurate?

57001th post in this thread. 57000th reply in this thread.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 8, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what is with the 1/10 million precision? lol
> A Wt heck average for me is sub 11 so sorry you aren't quite beating me yet
> edit: woah 57000th post in this thread



my brother wrote me the program and was too lazy to cut it off at 1000ths and im too lazy to also =) 3 seconds isn't much.....
Edit: 57001! =)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> my brother wrote me the program and was too lazy to cut it off at 1000ths and im too lazy to also =) 3 seconds isn't much.....
> Edit: 57001! =)



3 seconds is much more significant when you are faster
improving from 18 to 15 is much easier than 15 to 12 imo
3 seconds isn't a ton, but it gets to be more and more when you get faster. Just keep that in mind. I'm stuck at 12.7ish right now and it is bugging me so much >:L it's been 4 and a half weeks since my last PB ao50


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 8, 2015)

(5.22) R F' D2 R2 D' L2 F U D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' R'

Sub-Pavan :3
was ll skip, though, sucks -_-


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 8, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> (5.22) R F' D2 R2 D' L2 F U D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' R'
> 
> Sub-Pavan :3
> was ll skip, though, sucks -_-



exactly tied my pb.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 8, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> exactly tied my pb.



wow, gg XD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 8, 2015)

Some 3x3 PBs for the first time in... a while.
Average of 5: 13.83
Average of 12: 14.91


Spoiler



1. 14.93 R2 U' B R' F2 B' U2 F2 D B R' F2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 R' L' U2 B2 
2. 16.58 U2 L2 B2 R' L F D B' R' B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 
*3. 14.25 B D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B R D2 R2 D' R D2 B' 
4. 12.53 R B2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R U' L R F2 D F D2 B U' 
5. (16.64) B' R2 B U' F' L2 B U' L' F2 U2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' 
6. (12.51) L' B L D F B' U2 L' U B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R' B2 L' 
7. 14.70 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 F U B' L U R2 U F2 D U' *
8. 16.27 D2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L R B2 U2 R' B R' D2 F L F U' B' D' F' 
9. 15.60+ U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 B' R2 U' L F D2 R D R D2 B2 U' 
10. 13.45 U' R U' F' L U2 D L2 F' R2 U2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 
11. 14.73 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D L' R2 B' R B' U' R' B2 L' 
12. 16.09 D2 B' R2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B' U' R D2 B2 U L D B2 F R'


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 8, 2015)

like fixed a ZBLL. thats pretty cool


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> like fixed a ZBLL. thats pretty cool



What do you mean?


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 8, 2015)

59.96 4x4 ao100. Yay sub-1 I guess


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 8, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> 59.96 4x4 ao100. Yay sub-1 I guess



in one sitting?


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 8, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> in one sitting?



No, two or three. Although I definitely have done like an ao150ish in one sitting.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 8, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> No, two or three. Although I definitely have done like an ao150ish in one sitting.



Wow, that is crazy. The most I've done is about 75 in one sitting.


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> my brother wrote me the program and was too lazy to cut it off at 1000ths and im too lazy to also =)


Really? That's a tiny change. It'll make it look so much neater!

Also, why not use another program (e.g. Prisma, or an online timer like qqTimer)? They'll almost certainly have more features.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Really? That's a tiny change. It'll make it look so much neater!
> 
> Also, why not use another program (e.g. Prisma, or an online timer like qqTimer)? They'll almost certainly have more features.



Doubtful. We have terrible internet do online timers don't really work, and I had him custom make this one to what I want. It graphs give averages can change fonts colors six s whatnots, trying to get him to cut it off at thousandths but what can u do?  plus I have 10000+ solves on this timer so I don't really want to change timers


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Doubtful. We have terrible internet do online timers don't really work, and I had him custom make this one to what I want. It graphs give averages can change fonts colors six s whatnots, trying to get him to cut it off at thousandths but what can u do?  plus I have 10000+ solves on this timer so I don't really want to change timers



You don't need to stay connected. You load the page once and you can then time yourself as often as you want. I have terrible internet and use qqTimer all the time.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 8, 2015)

8.090 3x3 AO12, ties PB down to the millisecond. fullstep sub 8s like nothing now, but I guess that's what I'll need for a sub 8 ao12. 

Tanglong is good, probably gonna be a main along with thunderclap and Hualong.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> What do you mean?



I uh learnt it properly this time. The main reason I was losing the algs I already knew was because I was doing CFOP with oll/pll so I didn't practice zbll enough so I have to 'half relearn some of the T set' whilst simultaneously learning H+U set.
Also I have discovered that learning diffiferent COLL cases simultaneously has helped me differentiate algs which I was struggling with before, did you do this?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 8, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> I uh learnt it properly this time. The main reason I was losing the algs I already knew was because I was doing CFOP with oll/pll so I didn't practice zbll enough so I have to 'half relearn some of the T set' whilst simultaneously learning H+U set.
> Also I have discovered that learning diffiferent COLL cases simultaneously has helped me differentiate algs which I was struggling with before, did you do this?



Pretty much, I learned ZBLL in a completely random order, I didn't finish my the T set, my first full set, until I was like 2/3 of the way done with the full thing.

8.706 3x3 AO100, really good for me, I'm still barely sure I'm sub 9, which just goes to show how ridiculous my pb is.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

4x4 PB single 1:15.82


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 9, 2015)

OH
10.923, 12.424, 16.078, 12.593, 11.678 = 12.231 second best
10.923 was antisune skip and 11.678 was back sune skip.

10.923, 12.424, 16.078, 11.678, 16.978, 12.498, 12.343, 13.235, 10.735, 11.743 = 13.008 **** those 16s, nothing else even sup 13.3


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 9, 2015)

10.14 PB average of 12, sub 10 seems so close, but yet so far away.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 9, 2015)

13.590 OH AO100, first sub 14. Sune recog is finally catching up to the other OLL sets, probably because I'm using them TH now. Maybe more ZBLS?


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 9, 2015)

Sub-2 Megaminx ao5!

*1:58.13*
(2:08.99), 1:54.33, (1:47.89), 2:06.03, 1:54.03


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 13.590 OH AO100, first sub 14. Sune recog is finally catching up to the other OLL sets, probably because I'm using them TH now. Maybe more ZBLS?



crazy, you're improving very fast, it be cool to see some zbll OH solves video.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 9, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> crazy, you're improving very fast, it be cool to see some zbll OH solves video.


I'll start recording tomorrow, I'll get something up.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Exams have started, I can cube again


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 9, 2015)

40.20 PLL time attack


----------



## Iggy (Oct 9, 2015)

7.74 3x3 AsR average by Hyeon Kyo Kyoung

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1169&cat=1&rnd=2


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 7.74 3x3 AsR average by Hyeon Kyo Kyoung
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1169&cat=1&rnd=2


Oh jeez second place got sub-8 too. So many sub-8s this year


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 9, 2015)

Just did a random 7x7 solve and got sub 1:30 Centers again... the ooverall time ended up being a 3:35 with numerous F2L fails and ****** L4E :/


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 9, 2015)

tried to learn a 23 move beautifully regripless H ZBLL. it just didn't stick ;(


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 9, 2015)

always nice to get a sub 10 avg12


Average of 12: 9.93
1. 9.27 B2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 B' D2 F' R2 F' U B2 R' D' F' D' L' D2 B2 F2 
2. 10.55 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B L' F' L2 D' U L' F2 
3. 10.08 R2 U R' U' B R2 B2 U F L U2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 B2 
4. 10.90 L' B' U' F U2 R2 D F R' U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 D' 
5. 8.97 R2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 B L' U B' F' R' U L' F' 
6. 9.99 D2 R U2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 L F' D L F2 U F R' D2 U F2 
7. 9.89 R2 D' L2 U L2 U R2 D U2 B2 R' B2 L U B' F2 L' D' F 
8. 10.53 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F2 D' B' L2 B R D' U' L B' L 
9. (11.90) U L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 B' U R' F2 U B' R F R 
10. 10.33 L2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U R' B2 D F' U2 L' F2 L2 U' R' 
11. (7.86) L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U L2 R2 B R2 D2 B' D' B L' U2 F' U 
12. 8.75 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 F D2 R2 F2 L U' L2 D' U F' L D' L' R'


----------



## Iggy (Oct 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-9
avg of 12: 9.18

Time List:
1. (6.92) R U2 F L2 B D2 U2 B F2 L2 F U2 L D2 U' R F L2 U2 L B' 
2. 11.33 L2 U' B2 D' U B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' D' U2 L' R D2 F' D L' U2 B2 
3. 8.44 D' F2 U B2 D' U' R2 U R' B2 F L D' R B' F2 U' L' 
4. 9.14 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' D' F D2 R' B2 F2 U' B' F2 L' 
5. 8.11 R U' F' D B2 U' R' B2 D F' L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 U 
6. 10.34 B U2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U F2 L U B2 L' F U2 R2 F 
7. 8.62 U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U B' L D' L' B' D' L' R2 B' L2 
8. 8.11 R2 U D R F2 R2 B' L' F' U F D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 B' U2 F 
9. (13.22) R B' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' U B2 D L D2 R F D2 F 
10. 8.90 D F2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' B L D2 F D2 L2 U 
11. 10.36 F' D' U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L' R U R F' L 
12. 8.47 F' L F2 L' B' R' F2 B' D F U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 B'

PB avg12, counting 11 :/ First 5 solves make a 8.56 avg5 which is nice


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 9, 2015)

2 nice singles and a LL skip (50 solves), on cam but not gonna upload cause it's slow

(7.33) U2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 F' D' R2 B' L2 R2 B' U' F2 fullstep
(7.10) R' B' L F2 D L U2 F2 R B L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 pll skip
(8.21) F D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 D B U L' R U B F' R U' B2 LL skip ;_;


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

15.87 3rd best 3x3 single


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 9, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> tried to learn a 23 move beautifully regripless H ZBLL. it just didn't stick ;(



alg? filler


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 15.87 3rd best 3x3 single



okso new 3rd best 15.69........
on cam 

e: 3:05.36 FT PB single 
Antisune PLL skip


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 9, 2015)

wat... still not sub8

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-9
avg of 5: 8.01

Time List:
1. 8.50 U2 L R2 F2 L U2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D R D' F U2 B D' F' 
2. (13.32) L' B L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' R' D' B U' L 
3. 8.06 L' R' F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 D' B' L D F2 R' B2 L' R2 
4. 7.48 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' F' L' U2 B D B' R' B' U' R' 
5. (7.31) L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U B U2 L' R2 B' L2 D' R F2 L2


----------



## NeilH (Oct 9, 2015)

9.92 single !!!!!!!!!!
1rd sub 10!

L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U' B2 R' B D' F R2 B' D2 B' U' F'

x2 y //inspection
L2 F' L' D2 //cross
U2 R U R' U' y' L' U' L //1st pair
R' U2 R U R' U' R //2nd pair
R U2 R' L U' L' //3rd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' //OLL
M2’ U' M2’ U2’ M2’ U' M2’ //PLL

I got really lucky on the last layer because I knew the OLL and got H perm.


----------



## United Thought (Oct 9, 2015)

<RU> avg5 5.22

1. (6.05) R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R 
2. (4.89) U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U 
3. 5.30 R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R' U' R' 
4. 5.16 R' U R U R' U R' U2 R U R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R U' R2 
5. 5.20 R' U' R U2 R U R U R' U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2

must be good for like 30 total solves.

comparison of me vs Feliks; so yes, stricly speaking, my <RU> avg5 is good.

13.75 v 6.75 (203.70%)
5.22 v 3.39 (153.98%)


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

13.42 2nd ever sub-15
15.08 almost 3rd ever sub-15


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 9, 2015)

*Petrus:*

*9.86, 10.35, (8.50), 9.68, 10.43*, 11.24, 10.27, 11.08, 12.40, (12.73), 11.38, 10.85 = *10.75*

Bolded is a 9.96 avg5. 10.35 might have been a +2 (did the last turn as I stopped the timer). It would have been a 9.99 avg5 and a 10.95 avg12 with the +2.

This almost feels too easy. I thought sub 11 would take way longer...



Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.75
1. 9.86 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U' B' R' D L U' B U2 L B2 
2. 10.35 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L' B R B2 D' U' L' D U2 
3. (8.50) D' L' B' L D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 
4. 9.68 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 D R F' U2 L2 F R' D2 R2 F D2 
5. 10.43 L2 D F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L' B2 R' D' B L R F L' F 
6. 11.24 U2 F D2 L2 B U2 F U2 F R2 D2 U B2 R F' U F R2 F L' B2 
7. 10.27 L' F' R' L U B R L F R B' L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 
8. 11.08 F2 D2 R2 B F' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' D L2 F R' F2 D2 U' R 
9. 12.40 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' B' F2 D' U B F' L' U R F' 
10. (12.73) D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L F2 U B D2 U2 R B' L U' F' 
11. 11.38 D2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 F L' F2 D' R' U' F2 D2 R B2 
12. 10.85 U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 R' F2 D2 B2 U' B R' B F'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 9, 2015)

9.67 3x3 ao100 PB and 9.58 ao50 PB (done with a crappy Aolong)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-9
avg of 100: 9.67

Time List:
1. 9.14 F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 B U' F' U2 B' R B L' D R' 
2. 9.53 F2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 B' F' D' L F U' B2 F' D L U2 F2 
3. 8.87 F U' B2 L F' D F2 L B U L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' D2 
4. 8.81 D2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 R' F U B' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U 
5. 9.74 U B U' D' R' F' L2 B' D B R2 F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 F2 L' 
6. 9.01 F' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B L B2 D2 U2 B R F L 
7. 9.26 R2 F B' U L' F2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B R2 U2 D2 
8. 8.38 F L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 U R2 F2 U' R' B L2 D2 R D' B R U2 
9. 8.95 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F R B' U2 L B' U R D' R 
10. 9.66 D F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R F' R2 U F L2 F2 D2 U 
11. 10.31 L U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F' L2 D L' D U' B L' F' 
12. 10.39 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L U F' U' L' R' B' D L2 
13. 8.34 D F' U2 D2 B R2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R 
14. (14.43) U2 F2 R2 U' F' B L F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D' 
15. 9.77 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 B' U R' F' D' R2 F' L R F' L2 
16. 10.27 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B' D' L' D2 B' D F' D F U' 
17. 8.55 D B R L2 D R' B2 R' F' D' F2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L' 
18. 9.68 B2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 D' B U2 F' R2 D2 L' B2 R' U 
19. (8.20) R2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D L U' F U2 F D R B2 
20. 8.91 F' D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R B F' L2 R' D2 U2 
21. 10.90 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B L' B2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' 
22. 9.57 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 B' U2 B' R2 U L' R' U' B2 F2 L' U L' B' 
23. 9.66 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B L2 F' L R B' D' U2 B F' 
24. 11.05 R D B' L2 D2 F2 U B U2 F2 R F2 U2 D2 L D2 F2 R' L2 D' 
25. (11.05) L' U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B' D' L' F2 D' L' B2 L2 R2 
26. 10.08 B' D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 D' F' R2 F D' R' F' U' F' U' 
27. 9.69 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L R' D B D' F D' B2 R' U2 
28. 8.82 F D' B L' U D' F' L2 U' L2 U2 B L2 D2 F R2 U2 B' 
29. 8.73 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 U2 F U' F2 L B' F' L F' D R 
30. 10.00 U2 R2 B R2 B' U2 F R2 B' F' D2 R D L' D F D' B' F D U2 
31. (8.09) B D' F R F' B2 U2 R' F B2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 L2 
32. 9.13 R2 U R2 D2 F2 U F' L D R2 F2 R2 L' B2 D2 F2 B2 R D2 
33. 9.83 L' D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 U R2 B2 L D U R2 F' D U R' F' 
34. 10.02 R2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 F D R B L R' B' D B2 U' R' 
35. 9.78  L' U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' R' F' L D' R' B L' F2 L' 
36. 9.67 D' F' L U2 F' R' F' U D2 F U R2 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 D R2 
37. 10.94 U R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' U' F R2 D B' R B' F 
38. 9.02 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B F2 L' D' B' U2 B L' 
39. 9.59 R' B D' R' U D' F2 B D R' U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F' 
40. 9.85 U R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U R' B D2 B' F' D L 
41. 10.14 F' R2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 U L2 B R U L U F U F 
42. 8.76 D2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 B L2 D R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' 
43. 9.97 U2 L U' F' B L2 D2 L U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' L' 
44. 9.36 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 F U' R2 B D F D2 L B2 R 
45. 10.14 R' F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' R F L U' B L' F' U2 
46. 9.95 L' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L F' U' L2 D L2 R B2 F2 
47. 9.49 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R' D2 F L' B' L' R2 D2 F' R' 
48. 10.35 L' D L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L D' R2 B D U' F2 R2 D' 
49. 9.88 U D L B U' F B2 R2 U D2 B2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 
50. 9.11 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 L' F' D2 B2 D R' F U' B' R' 
51. 9.73 F' R' U D2 L' U2 B U' F' R' B2 L' D2 L D2 L2 F2 R2 
52. 9.51 F U' F2 R D2 B' D2 F L F B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 F U2 
53. 9.96 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D R2 U B2 L' D R' F' D' L2 B F R' B 
54. (11.30) L2 R B2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U L B' R U' L' F R2 F2 U 
55. (11.93) F U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 L B' U2 L' F R' F' U B R 
56. 8.58 F' L2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 B' L U2 F D R2 B' D2 L' B' D U2 
57. 9.70 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 U L2 D B R2 F' D L' B2 D' B' 
58. 10.05 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' F R B R2 U L' D2 F D 
59. (7.68) L2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R D2 U2 R' D' F' R' B' L' B' 
60. 8.83 U2 B R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F' L B2 D U2 B R2 U' R2 F2 U2 
61. 9.05 B L2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 L U L2 B R' B2 L2 R' U 
62. 10.85 B' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 B R' D' R' U2 R' D L' U 
63. 8.61 F2 U2 R' L U' D' R' F D' R2 L2 B R2 F' B' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 
64. 11.00 F2 U2 L B2 F2 L B2 U2 L' U2 R' U L2 U R D' R2 F' D' U' R 
65. 10.21 D' F' U2 F R D' R D' R D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U 
66. 8.87 L2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 U R' F' R' F' U' B' L D' L' R2 
67. 9.98 B U R' B2 D2 F U2 R' D' L' B L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F 
68. 9.96 L2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 F' D L2 D F' D' R B' U R' B2 
69. 10.11 R' L2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 D U2 L B L' F' R D B U' F2 
70. 10.20 D L' F' D' B2 R L' U D2 F L2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 B L2 B' 
71. 9.78 U' F U D2 B' D' L2 F R B2 R2 F2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L U' 
72. (7.33) R U2 B' R2 B D2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' B2 L' B U F L' F2 
73. (11.29) B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 R' F L' R2 D' B' R F U L2 
74. (8.11) L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' U' R B2 R F' D L' B2 L' R B2 
75. 9.49 F' L F U' L F' U' D L F B R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B L2 F' 
76. 9.36 L D2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D F' U L' U2 L2 U L2 R' B' 
77. 9.60 R2 F2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 U B L U' R B D R2 B2 L' 
78. 10.42 R L2 B2 D R2 U F U' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' L2 B' 
79. 9.89 U' B U F R D' L2 U' L B D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 
80. 10.24 R2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 R U2 R2 U2 B U' R D' B' R 
81. 9.72 R2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R' F L2 B U2 L' F 
82. 9.78 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' U' F U F D' L' U' B' U2 F' D2 
83. 10.34 F2 R B2 L' F U D B L R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B 
84. 8.52 L2 F' R2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' L F' R' U' R2 D' L2 U' L' F2 
85. 10.05 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B L' R2 D L' F2 R2 B2 
86. 8.90 U D2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 D' R' D L' U R D B' 
87. 10.71 B' D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L R2 F2 U' F L B' U2 R' 
88. 9.82 D' L U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 D F' R' F' L B' U 
89. 10.83 U F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U' F' R U' F' R U2 R B' L 
90. 9.28 F' L2 U2 L' U D F2 R2 B' R' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R F2 R' B2 L' 
91. 10.02 F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D' B2 R B U F L' B R U2 
92. 10.58 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L B2 U' L' B' U2 R F2 D2 U' 
93. 9.71 D F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' D2 B' R2 D' L' U' B' R 
94. 9.90 U2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B R U2 R U2 L' D U 
95. 10.13 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' U2 R' D' L' B' U F' U' L F2 
96. 8.65 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 R2 D' L D2 F U' L R' B L U 
97. 10.02 B' L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 R F L R' B L U' L2 R' 
98. 10.05 F R' L F2 U B L' F' L' U D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' 
99. 9.68 D2 R' U2 R2 B' D2 B' D' B' D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 L B2 L' 
100. 8.71 L D2 R' F2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B' L' D' L' B' D' L'


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> alg? filler



R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R U' R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R

Its nice, for the CO edge cycle of all corners permuted H set. I tried to learn it for 1/2 an hour lol, then I learnt a 'normal' 12 move alg in 3 tries lolz


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Oct 10, 2015)

10th 10, and my first in a while that has been fullstep.

10.806 U R2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 R D' L2 B2 F R' U' B'

x' // inspection
U' R' U x' D' R //cross
U2 R U' R' U' L U L' //F2L1
y U2 R U' R' //F2L2
U2 L' U L //F2L3
y U' R' U R U2 R' U R //F2L4
Bruno //OLL
U T-perm U //PLL

55 HTM ≈ 5.09 htps


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 10, 2015)

1.16 2x2 single


----------



## Cale S (Oct 10, 2015)

9.07 fullstep single

R2 B L2 B F2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' R U' B' D B' U2 L 

x2 R2 D' R' D2 
y2 U2 R U' R' // easy to see to here in inspection
y2 U2 R U R' U' y' R U R' // could be more efficient but whatever
y R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2

52 moves/9.07 = 5.73 tps


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 10, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 9.07 fullstep single
> 
> R2 B L2 B F2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' R U' B' D B' U2 L
> 
> ...



I got a 12.92 with the same cross

x2 R2 D' R' D2 //cross
U' L U2 L' //1st pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' //2nd pair
L' U2 L R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 y' R U2 R U R U' R' //4th pair
U F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r' //OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' //PLL


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 10, 2015)

Here's a reconstruction of the 5.22 for anyone curious:

(5.22) R F' D2 R2 D' L2 F U D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' R'

z2 y // Inspection
L' D' F' D2 F L U' L // Cross + preserved pair
U R U' R' // 1st Pair
L U L' U' L U L' // 2nd Pair
U L' U' L // 3rd Pair
y2 L' U L U2 L' U L // 4th Pair (y2 is dumb)
U' // LL (lol)

31 moves/5.22 = 5.94 tps (-_-)


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 10, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R U' R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R
> 
> Its nice, for the CO edge cycle of all corners permuted H set. I tried to learn it for 1/2 an hour lol, then I learnt a 'normal' 12 move alg in 3 tries lolz



R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R, sub 1.2 for me. It's just double sune cancelled into the U perm+U2

4.576 15 puzzle ao5, PB is 4.516 from a year ago. Getting back to it.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R, sub 1.2 for me. It's just double sune cancelled into the U perm+U2
> 
> 4.576 15 puzzle ao5, PB is 4.516 from a year ago. Getting back to it.



Thanks thats really nice

Also we hit the 60% mark of U set tonight

E: This puts me right on 40% of my goal of ZBLL minus S/AS.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 10, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> E: This puts me right on 40% of my goal of ZBLL minus S/AS.



BJ, learn the sunes. I'm now convinced they are worth using TH.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> BJ, learn the sunes. I'm now convinced they are worth using TH.



Ok...I will reconsider..................Also I should love to see you do a avg of 12 using QQ times ZBLL scrambles, or maybe LS-LL scrambles


----------



## imvelox (Oct 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 4.576 15 puzzle ao5, PB is 4.516 from a year ago. Getting back to it.


Cool
More than a second faster than me :v


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 10, 2015)

16.40 PB Average of 5, woot woot! (3x3)

1. (15.221) L2 F' U' R U B' L B F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F' 
2. 15.621 R F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 F' L U' B' U' F' U' L2 F L 
3. (18.241) L2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 B L' D L B U' F' L2 D R2 
4. 17.704 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B' F2 R2 L U F' L2 B2 R' F D2 B' R' 
5. 15.877 D2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U' F' D R' U L2 F' U' B2


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 10, 2015)

25.27 U2 Uw Rw2 Uw' L Uw L2 U' Uw B2 F2 Rw U2 R2 Rw D2 B2 D' Rw' R Uw' D F' Rw L U' L2 D2 Rw2 D2 Rw U D' Uw2 L F B' U' F2 Rw2

First solve of the day, PLL skip.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 10, 2015)

2:31.21 7x7 ER
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1163/events/6/rounds/2/results


----------



## Iggy (Oct 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 2:31.21 7x7 ER
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1163/events/6/rounds/2/results



And the mean was so close to the ER wow


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 10, 2015)

skewb PBs:
counting 6 hurts ;_;

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-10
avg of 12: 4.13

Time List:
1. (2.28) B L' U' R L' B' R' L' R 
2. 4.22 B' L' R L' U' L' B R' L 
3. 3.77 B' U B' U R' U' B' U' 
4. 3.75 U B' L' U' L R U' B 
5. 2.90 U B' U R' B L' R B 
6. 4.56 L R' B L' B L' B' U' 
7. (6.83) L R' L R B U' R L R' 
8. 2.92 U' L B' U' R' B' R L' R' 
9. 4.83 R U B L U B' U L' R' 
10. 4.86 R B R' L' U' R U' L' R' 
11. 6.28 B' L B' R' L' U L' R U' 
12. 3.17 B' U L' B' U' B L' U B L'

4.85 ao50 and 4.94 ao100, pure intermediate 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-10
avg of 100: 4.94

Time List:
1. 5.34 L R' B' L R' L U' L 
2. 5.81 R B' L B' R L R' B' L' 
3. 4.85 B L R' B U R' U B' 
4. (6.87) L' U R' U R' B' U' B L' 
5. 4.21 B L R' B' U' B' U R U 
6. 4.73 R' U' R' U' R U R' U L 
7. 5.28 B' U R' B R U' R U R' 
8. 5.36 U L U' L U L B' L' 
9. 6.31 R U L' B' L' B R' B 
10. 5.23 B' U L' U L U' L' U' 
11. 4.65 R U B' R' B U L U R' 
12. 5.33 R L R' L B L R' B 
13. 6.15 B R U R' L U L' B L' 
14. 5.08 B R B U R L U' R' L' 
15. 3.55 B R L' B R' U' R' L 
16. 4.23 B' L U L' U B U B' U' 
17. 5.38 L' B' L' R' L B R B 
18. 5.23 B L' U L B U' R U 
19. 5.75 R' L R' U R B' L' B L' 
20. 5.55 U R U R L' B L' R U' 
21. (6.97) R B' R' U' R' U' B R' B' 
22. 5.79 L' U B R B U B U' 
23. 5.19 L' B U B L' R B' R' U' 
24. 4.33 B U' L U L B' L' B R 
25. 3.62 L B' L' R U B L' R' 
26. 5.98 B' R' U B' U L' R U' 
27. 5.09 B L' B L R' L' B L 
28. 4.85 R U L' B R' U R L R' 
29. 5.12 L' U' R' L U R' U R 
30. 4.70 L B R B' U' L' U B R' 
31. 4.31 U R B' R' L B L' U 
32. 5.08 L' B' L' U' L U B R 
33. 4.65 L B U L R B L' B' R 
34. 5.09 B' R' U R' U L R U 
35. 4.80 U L B' L' U R B' U R 
36. 6.51 R L B L U R U L R 
37. (2.28) B L' U' R L' B' R' L' R 
38. 4.22 B' L' R L' U' L' B R' L 
39. 3.77 B' U B' U R' U' B' U' 
40. 3.75 U B' L' U' L R U' B 
41. (2.90) U B' U R' B L' R B 
42. 4.56 L R' B L' B L' B' U' 
43. (6.83) L R' L R B U' R L R' 
44. (2.92) U' L B' U' R' B' R L' R' 
45. 4.83 R U B L U B' U L' R' 
46. 4.86 R B R' L' U' R U' L' R' 
47. 6.28 B' L B' R' L' U L' R U' 
48. 3.17 B' U L' B' U' B L' U B L' 
49. 3.88 U R' L B R' L' R U' 
50. 5.84 B R L R U' L' U B' L 
51. 6.20 B' U' B' R' B R U B L 
52. 4.98 B U B' U L R' B' L 
53. 4.78 U L B' R' B L' B' L' B' 
54. 5.73 L' U' L U R L' U' R' L 
55. 6.16 R' U' R B' R U L R' B 
56. (7.26) U' L' R U B' U L B' 
57. 5.42 B' L' B L B' U B' U 
58. 5.82 B R' L U L U' L U' 
59. 4.16 B' R B L' B' L R L' U' 
60. 5.13 B U R B' L' B U L R' 
61. 5.15 L' U L' B' L U L' R U' 
62. 4.75 B R' B U L B R' L 
63. 4.57 L' R' B' L U' B R U L' 
64. 4.79 L' R B' U B R L' U B' 
65. 3.93 B U B' R' U R' L' B' U 
66. (6.81) L R L' U R' L B R 
67. 5.32 L' B' L' R L' U B' U' 
68. 4.84 L U B U B U' R U 
69. 3.22 U B' U' L' R L' B' U R 
70. 5.84 U R' B R' B' R' U R L' 
71. 4.62 B' R' L' B' R' U L U' 
72. 5.60 B R' L' R U' R U R' 
73. 5.11 L R' U' R U L R B U' 
74. 3.22 B U L B' R' L' R' B' 
75. 5.01 B L' B U' R U R' L 
76. 4.68 R' U R' L B L' U L' R' 
77. 4.94 U R U' L' B R B' L' R L' 
78. 6.64 B' L' R' B R' L U' L 
79. 6.69 R U R U' B' L' B' L R' 
80. 4.38 U' R' U R B' R' U B' 
81. 3.78 U B R L' U' B' U R' B' 
82. 5.44 L B R' U' R B' L' R L 
83. 4.57 U' R' L' R U' L B' R' U' 
84. 4.60 L R' B' U' B' R U' R 
85. 4.44 B' R B R L' U B' U' 
86. 3.57 L' B R B U' L B' U' L' R' 
87. 5.89 L B U' B' L B R' U 
88. 5.47 L U' R U' R' U R U L 
89. 4.12 B' L' U' L R B' L' U' R' 
90. 5.37 U' R U' L R B R U L 
91. 4.73 B' R' B' U' R L R L' R 
92. 4.15 L' R' B' U' R L' U' L R' 
93. (2.79) R' U' L R' U' L' B U 
94. (3.05) U' B' L' B R L' U B U' 
95. 4.24 L' U' R U' R L B U' 
96. 4.92 R U R B R L' R' B U' 
97. 5.55 B' R' U B' R' L B L' U' 
98. 4.70 B' L R' B U L' B U' R' 
99. 5.57 R' B U B L B R B R' 
100. 3.10 R' U' L' B U' L R B' L'


----------



## cashis (Oct 10, 2015)

Tought my girl how to cube and my grades have gone up since I stopped cubing as much ) : )


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 10, 2015)

6.117 D2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 B' U B2 L' D2 U' B' R' F2 D'

x' z
R' D' F x' R' // Cross 
y U R U R' // F2L1
U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L2
U2 L U' L' // F2L3
U r' F' r // F2L4
R U R' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // 1LLL

Cool solve, probably should have been a little faster, might be my fastest non-zbll 1LLL solves


----------



## EMI (Oct 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.117 D2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 B' U B2 L' D2 U' B' R' F2 D'
> 
> x' z
> R' D' F x' R' // Cross
> ...



Thanks for the OLLCP  And nice solve!


----------



## NeilH (Oct 10, 2015)

cashis said:


> Tought my girl how to cube and my grades have gone up since I stopped cubing as much ) : )



wow m8


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 10, 2015)

cashis said:


> Tought my girl how to cube and my grades have gone up since I stopped cubing as much ) : )



same :^)


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 10, 2015)

Megaminx
41.58 avg5
43.25 avg12
45.03 avg50


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 10, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/e32522be4e39ef39307eae05c0ea5277

most inconsistent avg of 5 ever

9.97 was a sune pll skip, but if I had done the WV I would've had a last layer skip lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 10, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 41.58 avg5
> 43.25 avg12
> 45.03 avg50



sub nar ao 50 and sub wr ao 5 ok then


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 10, 2015)

8.53 avg100


Spoiler: Times



8.42, 7.34, 8.27, 7.96, 8.93, 10.62, 8.87, 8.88, 9.54, 8.85, 7.28, 10.07, 8.02, 8.59, 7.87, 8.00, 8.84, 8.43, 8.64, 7.73, 8.18, 7.66, 9.05, 11.38, 8.47, 8.94, 8.66, 8.78, 7.70, 9.86, 7.59, 8.54, 9.77, 7.40, 8.19, 9.70, 8.11, 9.37, 7.96, 8.17, 7.95, 10.86, 8.91, 7.35, 7.62, 8.04, 8.23, 8.53, 10.22, 9.24, 8.39, 10.04, 12.33, 9.40, 8.06, 8.52, 6.68, 7.35, 8.26, 10.85, 9.61, 8.45, 7.47, 9.80, 8.58, 9.95, 9.54, 8.01, 8.40, 7.78, 8.27, 7.84, 8.90, 7.34, 8.67, 7.37, 8.45, 7.60, 9.15, 7.55, 8.20, 7.94, 8.73, 7.42, 8.62, 9.26, 8.45, 9.67, 7.82, 7.45, 8.38, 8.20, 8.07, 8.67, 7.92, 9.94, 7.64, 10.15, 8.03, 8.65


Happy Birthday Dad.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 10, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> 8.53 avg100
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Times
> ...



o: hdb big green's dad


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 10, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> 8.53 avg100
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Times
> ...



ewww sloowwwww

but welcome back to the cubing lyfe


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 10, 2015)

Sub-2 mega ao12! Almost an entire ao12 of sub-2s, oh well.

avg of 12: 1:56.61
1:53.68, 1:58.32, 1:53.25, (1:42.12), 1:49.94, 1:57.42, 1:58.34, (2:14.04), 1:52.37, 1:59.14, 1:58.37, 2:05.30


----------



## Cale S (Oct 10, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.61 skewb avg100



Average of 100: 3.61
1. 3.46 R B U B R' B' L' U
2. 3.66 B L' U' B' L' U B U R
3. 3.27 R B U' B U' R B R'
4. (1.77) B' U B U' L' B' L' B L'
5. 3.82 U L R U B' L' U' B L'
6. 3.01 L U L' B U R U L'
7. 3.59 R L R' U L' B' U' R'
8. 3.34 U' L U' L' B R' U B' R
9. 3.21 L' R' L' U' B U' R U R'
10. 5.16 U L' U' R B L B U
11. 4.06 U' B' L' B R L' B' R B'
12. 3.85 U R' U R' U B L' B U'
13. 2.96 R L' U R L' B' R' L
14. 3.57 R' L' U' L U B' L' R' L'
15. (18.19) B' U L R U' R' B R'
16. (6.01) U' R' L' B' R U' L' U'
17. 4.06 R' L' R' L R' B' U R' U
18. 3.77 R B' R' U' R' L' R B'
19. 4.14 R L B' L' U B L U' R'
20. 3.50 U B L' B L B L R L'
21. 3.70 R' L' U B R' B U B L'
22. 2.86 B' U B R B' U' B U'
23. 3.56 B R' B' L R' B R' U B
24. 3.50 B' L' B' U B' R L U'
25. 2.53 L' R U B U L U' L' R'
26. 4.24 L U R B U' B U' L
27. 4.12 R' U' L R' U R' U B' R
28. 4.56 B' L' R B U R L B'
29. 3.16 B R B U' L U L' B' R'
30. 3.98 L U' L B L' B R' B R'
31. 4.56 U R' B' U' L R' U L
32. 3.20 L B R U R B U L'
33. 4.91 B L B' L' R L' B U'
34. 3.62 B' L R' L R B U B U
35. 3.41 L U L B L' U B' L R' L'
36. 4.01 B L' R' U' R' B R B' U
37. (2.30) R B L R U' R B' R
38. 4.73 R L' U R' B' U L B L
39. 2.91 U' R' L' U R L' R B
40. 3.37 R U' L' R' U B' U' B L
41. (2.40) R B' L' B U' R' L' B' U
42. 3.65 R' B U' B R' U R L'
43. 2.90 L B' L U' R L' R L U'
44. 2.96 U L U B R L' R L' R'
45. 2.74 B R U' R B R U L U'
46. 3.25 L U' B' L' R' B L R
47. 3.99 L U' L' R' B L U L R'
48. 4.44 U L R L B R' L R' U'
49. (6.33) R' L R' U' L B' R' U' L'
50. 4.71 U L U' B L' B' L R L
51. 3.01 U' B R' B U B' R L R'
52. 4.68 L' U B L U L B R'
53. (2.51) L' U' B' U B' L U R
54. 4.29 R' B R' U B' L' R' B R
55. 3.21 L U' R U' L U R' B' U'
56. (5.36) R' U R' U' B' L R U'
57. 3.94 U R L U' B L B L' B'
58. 3.97 B U' R' B U R' L' R'
59. 4.00 L R' B L' B L' U L' U'
60. 3.40 U' L R L R' L' R B
61. 3.37 B' U' L' B' R' U B U' L U'
62. 4.43 L U' R' L' R B' R U' L'
63. 3.55 L' R U' B' R' B U' L B'
64. 3.69 B U' L' B' L' B' L R
65. 2.82 R B' L B R U B' L' U'
66. 4.39 L' U' B R U R U B'
67. 3.33 B' L B L B' R' L' U B
68. 4.00 L' U' L' B L' U' R' U R'
69. 3.50 B' U' L R U' R B L' R
70. 3.38 B U B' R' B' U' R' L
71. 4.58 R' U B' L B' R L' R'
72. 3.34 R' B R L' R B U' L' U'
73. 2.58 U L' R' U' R L R' B' U
74. 2.93 B' U' B' U L' B U' R' B'
75. 3.61 R' L U B L' U' R U
76. 2.94 B R L' B' R' U' R B'
77. 3.08 B L' R B L' B L' R'
78. 2.98 B U B L B U' R B'
79. 3.26 B R' L' R' B L B R'
80. 3.12 U B R' U B U R' U' L'
81. 3.06 L' B L' U R' L' B' R'
82. 5.26 L' B' L' R' U' B' R L'
83. 3.43 L' B U' R L R' L U'
84. 3.47 B L B R' U' B R' B U
85. (59.66) R L' R' U L U L U
86. 4.54 B' R' U B' L R L B'
87. 4.08 B' R' L' U R U' B R'
88. (2.49) B R L' U L R' L' R'
89. 4.13 B L U' B' R' B R' L R'
90. 3.01 U R L' U' B U' R' L
91. 3.19 L U B' L B' L' R U R
92. 4.00 U' B' U R' B R L' R
93. 4.13 R B' U B' U' B L' B L
94. 2.64 R B U' L B' R' B' U L
95. 2.55 B' U L' R' B L U' R
96. 3.76 B U R' L R' B U R'
97. 3.13 U' L R' L' B' U' B' L R
98. 3.13 B L R' B R B R' U' L'
99. 3.25 U L U L' R U B' U'
100. 3.03 U R U B' L U R B





Spoiler: 3.53 avg50



Average of 50: 3.53
1. 3.01 U' B R' B U B' R L R'
2. 4.68 L' U B L U L B R'
3. (2.51) L' U' B' U B' L U R
4. 4.29 R' B R' U B' L' R' B R
5. 3.21 L U' R U' L U R' B' U'
6. (5.36) R' U R' U' B' L R U'
7. 3.94 U R L U' B L B L' B'
8. 3.97 B U' R' B U R' L' R'
9. 4.00 L R' B L' B L' U L' U'
10. 3.40 U' L R L R' L' R B
11. 3.37 B' U' L' B' R' U B U' L U'
12. 4.43 L U' R' L' R B' R U' L'
13. 3.55 L' R U' B' R' B U' L B'
14. 3.69 B U' L' B' L' B' L R
15. 2.82 R B' L B R U B' L' U'
16. 4.39 L' U' B R U R U B'
17. 3.33 B' L B L B' R' L' U B
18. 4.00 L' U' L' B L' U' R' U R'
19. 3.50 B' U' L R U' R B L' R
20. 3.38 B U B' R' B' U' R' L
21. 4.58 R' U B' L B' R L' R'
22. 3.34 R' B R L' R B U' L' U'
23. 2.58 U L' R' U' R L R' B' U
24. 2.93 B' U' B' U L' B U' R' B'
25. 3.61 R' L U B L' U' R U
26. 2.94 B R L' B' R' U' R B'
27. 3.08 B L' R B L' B L' R'
28. 2.98 B U B L B U' R B'
29. 3.26 B R' L' R' B L B R'
30. 3.12 U B R' U B U R' U' L'
31. 3.06 L' B L' U R' L' B' R'
32. (5.26) L' B' L' R' U' B' R L'
33. 3.43 L' B U' R L R' L U'
34. 3.47 B L B R' U' B R' B U
35. (59.66) R L' R' U L U L U
36. 4.54 B' R' U B' L R L B'
37. 4.08 B' R' L' U R U' B R'
38. (2.49) B R L' U L R' L' R'
39. 4.13 B L U' B' R' B R' L R'
40. 3.01 U R L' U' B U' R' L
41. 3.19 L U B' L B' L' R U R
42. 4.00 U' B' U R' B R L' R
43. 4.13 R B' U B' U' B L' B L
44. 2.64 R B U' L B' R' B' U L
45. (2.55) B' U L' R' B L U' R
46. 3.76 B U R' L R' B U R'
47. 3.13 U' L R' L' B' U' B' L R
48. 3.13 B L R' B R B R' U' L'
49. 3.25 U L U L' R U B' U'
50. 3.03 U R U B' L U R B





Spoiler: 3.38 avg25



Average of 25: 3.38
1. 2.58 U L' R' U' R L R' B' U
2. 2.93 B' U' B' U L' B U' R' B'
3. 3.61 R' L U B L' U' R U
4. 2.94 B R L' B' R' U' R B'
5. 3.08 B L' R B L' B L' R'
6. 2.98 B U B L B U' R B'
7. 3.26 B R' L' R' B L B R'
8. 3.12 U B R' U B U R' U' L'
9. 3.06 L' B L' U R' L' B' R'
10. (5.26) L' B' L' R' U' B' R L'
11. 3.43 L' B U' R L R' L U'
12. 3.47 B L B R' U' B R' B U
13. (59.66) R L' R' U L U L U
14. 4.54 B' R' U B' L R L B'
15. 4.08 B' R' L' U R U' B R'
16. (2.49) B R L' U L R' L' R'
17. 4.13 B L U' B' R' B R' L R'
18. 3.01 U R L' U' B U' R' L
19. 3.19 L U B' L B' L' R U R
20. 4.00 U' B' U R' B R L' R
21. 4.13 R B' U B' U' B L' B L
22. 2.64 R B U' L B' R' B' U L
23. (2.55) B' U L' R' B L U' R
24. 3.76 B U R' L R' B U R'
25. 3.13 U' L R' L' B' U' B' L R


these are all .03 away from pb, done on cam but you can't see the times


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 10, 2015)

PB single on a pretty ridiculous scramble...but why no sub-10??  The xx-cross took me nearly five seconds...

10.58
scramble: R2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D U L B L' D' B' R2 U2 F' L
inspection: z2 y2
xx-cross: U' R U' R y' U2 L F y U' L' U L
3rd pair: y R U R U2 R U' R' U R U R'
4th pair: y U2 R U' R' U R U' R
oll: skip
pll: R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 y L' U L U2

Also:
13.01 ao5
14.34 ao12
15.46 ao100


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 10, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 41.58 avg5
> 43.25 avg12
> 45.03 avg50



You're finally on the Wiki now!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 10, 2015)

also just got this
Average of 5: 40.68
1. 42.74 
2. (38.52) 
3. (DNF(53.95)) 
4. 39.47 
5. 39.82


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 10, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> also just got this
> Average of 5: 40.68
> 1. 42.74
> 2. (38.52)
> ...



wat... Congrats!!!! apart from that: moar skoob PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-10
avg of 12: 4.11

Time List:
1. 5.20 R' L R' U' R B U' B' R 
2. (2.49) R U' L' B U' R' U' L' 
3. 5.85 L' B' L' R U B L U L' 
4. 3.51 U' L' U B L' U R' B' L' 
5. 4.19 R B' R L' U' L U' L U' 
6. 4.73 R' B' R' L U B' L U' 
7. 2.85 R L U L B' L' B L 
8. 3.20 U R' U B L R' B L' U' 
9. 3.52 R' L R L' U B' R' B R' 
10. (5.95) U R L' B L U R L R' 
11. 4.73 B R U L' R' L' B U 
12. 3.30 B' R U R B U L' R

also 4.60 ao50 and 4.73 ao100 with (still) intermediate


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 10, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1163&cat=20&rnd=3

wot. also Jonatan missed WR average by +2 in 4th solve in semifinals. Could have been ~2.7 avg


----------



## Cale S (Oct 10, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1163&cat=20&rnd=3
> 
> wot. also Jonatan missed WR average by +2 in 4th solve in semifinals. Could have been ~2.7 avg



top 3 in second round is even more insane: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1163&cat=20&rnd=2


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 11, 2015)

pb avg100: 8.37
Not by much, but it felt a lot less lucky than my old one.

Also notable:
7.90 avg12, 7.41 avg5


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 11, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Also notable:
> 7.90 avg12, 7.41 avg5



Hehe our ao5s are tied now :3


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 11, 2015)

Blake4512 said:


> Hehe our ao5s are tied now :3



that's not my pb, i have 7.29


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 11, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> that's not my pb, i have 7.29



Lameeeeee


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2015)

OH 12.842 AO12, .015 from PB and 12.045 ao5, second best.

edit: 3x3

7.898,7.669, 11.670, 8.467, 7.282 = 8.011

Cool because all solves were ZBLL


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2015)

5.008 U' D' R D2 R D' F U D' R2 F' L2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 

z2 y'
U2' R' D' R D R' U R U' L2
U' R U' R' U R U R' 
y' U2 R U R'
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U R'
R' F' U' F U R U2

Tanglong is good but too slow and locky. You might like it if you're a fan of cubes like the Liying and the Congs design that came before the Meiying.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 11, 2015)

65% of the way through U set. Progress feels painful right now


----------



## EMI (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally completed my FMC average of 100! The tough part was to not DNF more than 5 times 

Average of 100: 27.49


Spoiler



27.00, 26.00, 29.00, (24.00), 25.00, 29.00, (DNF), 28.00, 27.00, 25.00, 26.00, 26.00, 26.00, 30.00, 27.00, 25.00, 28.00, 28.00, 28.00, 28.00, 29.00, 29.00, 28.00, 27.00, 27.00, 30.00, (24.00), 28.00, 25.00, 30.00, 27.00, 31.00, 30.00, 25.00, (DNF), 27.00, (24.00), 26.00, 27.00, 30.00, 26.00, 28.00, (DNF), 28.00, 26.00, 29.00, 26.00, 28.00, 29.00, (23.00), (23.00), 27.00, 30.00, 27.00, 25.00, 32.00, 26.00, 27.00, 31.00, 25.00, 25.00, 26.00, 31.00, (DNF), 26.00, 28.00, 25.00, 28.00, 30.00, 28.00, 27.00, 24.00, 31.00, 28.00, 26.00, 31.00, 25.00, 28.00, 25.00, 24.00, 25.00, 26.00, 29.00, 24.00, 29.00, 30.00, 32.00, 28.00, 27.00, 26.00, 27.00, 26.00, 27.00, 28.00, 28.00, (DNF), 28.00, 26.00, 32.00, 26.00

On one of the 32s, i actually found a 27 within the hour, and it took me 10 seconds too much to write that down :/


Cool cstimer statistic:
23+: 2
24+: 6
25+: 12
26+: 17
27+: 15
28+: 19
29+: 8
30+: 8
31+: 5
32+: 3


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 5.008 U' D' R D2 R D' F U D' R2 F' L2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' L2
> 
> z2 y'
> U2' R' D' R D R' U R U' L2
> ...



I felt the same, but after messing around with the tensions and a ton of solves it became amazing. I hated the Liying, but I also had no idea how to set up cubes back then.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 11, 2015)

15.45 fullstep 3x3 single


----------



## Iggy (Oct 11, 2015)

Did some 5x5 today, managed to get a 1:19.45 single, pretty good

1:34.47 avg50 too, meh


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 15.45 fullstep 3x3 single



ummmm 2.67 Pyra Single


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 11, 2015)

2.04 ao 1000 (2x2) and did the last 50 solves BLD with only 3 +2s


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 11, 2015)

3x3 creamy peanut butter ao12: 20.57


----------



## nalralz (Oct 11, 2015)

Did some OH averages this morning and got pbs!

Average of 5: 26.61
1. 26.58 R' D' B' U R' U2 B2 L2 F D' F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 
2. 28.19 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F' D R B' L2 B' D' L' B2 F' 
3. 25.06 U L2 D' R' L2 B' R' B' U2 L F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 
4. (29.10) D' U' B2 U R2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' U2 R D L F R D B F2 
5. (24.83) F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R F' L F' D L2 R2 D' R' D2 

Almost sub-20 single!

21.17 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' R B' U2 L' R D2 F' L U'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 11, 2015)

1-5 make a 7.10 avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-11
avg of 12: 7.80

Time List:
1. 7.27 F U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B D2 F' L2 F R' D B' F D' U' R' D2 R' F 
2. (12.35) L D L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 U R2 B' R' D U B2 R' B L' F 
3. (6.41) D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 F R' U F R F D U L 
4. 7.46 U B2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 R F U2 B2 R' D' U2 F2 
5. 6.58 B2 L' F L' B L2 U B' F2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 B 
6. 7.30 U R U' F2 B R2 D' F' B D R2 D R2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 D' 
7. 9.26 R' F D F' U R' B2 R' F L2 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 F' D2 B U' 
8. 6.73 B' R2 F' R2 L B L' F' L' D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U 
9. 9.43 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B' F2 R B2 L F D L D2 R 
10. 6.97 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 U L' D2 R B2 U' B U2 L' R B 
11. 8.05 U B2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 L U' B R2 D' R D2 L F' 
12. 8.94 U' R' B' L F' B2 D F2 U L B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 B' L2

I haven't had 3x3 PBs like this in a while.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 11, 2015)

1.39 2x2 single ohhhh the skillllz
and the lolscramble


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 11, 2015)

4x4: 2nd best, on cam, .2 off pb

31.73 R Uw2 B U Rw' Uw' F' D' Uw L2 Uw F2 Fw2 D2 B' Uw Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw U' Rw' F' Rw2 L2 U Rw U Uw L2 Fw' U R2 F Rw' F R Rw' Uw' F


----------



## crafto22 (Oct 11, 2015)

3x3 PB ao5!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-11
avg of 5: 9.57

Time List:
1. 9.53 R' L' B2 U' R B2 D' F D' F2 L' F2 L U2 R' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 
2. (10.89) F2 R2 B D2 U2 F D2 F' D2 F U' B L' U B D' L R' F' R2 
3. 9.87 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D' F D2 F2 R' B' L B2 L2 B2 
4. (9.21) B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U F U' L' U2 B R2 B U F U2 
5. 9.30 D' R2 D2 L2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 B L D2 L' D R B U

YASSSS!!!! So happy to have a second sub-10 ao5!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 11, 2015)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1165&cat=15&rnd=1


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 11, 2015)

whats up with the live results at that comp i was looking for them earlier


----------



## NeilH (Oct 11, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1165&cat=15&rnd=1


no way


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 11, 2015)

NeilH said:


> no way



https://embed.gyazo.com/a2f162f1d684e97dfdb2e8e5bf03737d.png
-Ty to Brandon Lin


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 11, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1165&cat=15&rnd=1



NO
FREAKING
WAY

On another note, 1x2x3 PB ao5
0.48, (0.36), 0.61, (2.35), 1.92 = 1.00
lol, 1x2x3 is dumb


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 11, 2015)

holy crap 11 algs left for full EG



Spoiler



I think my brain is going to explode. how do people learn 500+ algs!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I think my brain is going to explode. how do people learn 500+ algs!!!



Don't stop.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 11, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Don't stop.



my brain is saturated with algs right now. I just tried to learn one more and i passed out. not really but i tried for like 20 minutes and couldnt remember it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> my brain is saturated with algs right now. I just tried to learn one more and i passed out. not really but i tried for like 20 minutes and couldnt remember it.



weird...? 2x2 algs are easy, I'll have them memorized after 2-3 executions if I didn't already get it from reading it, though I wouldn't be able to learn more than 5 to 6 without forgetting which algs to which cases. I guess some people just find it easier.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 11, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> weird...? *2x2 algs are easy*, I'll have them memorized after 2-3 executions if I didn't already get it from reading it, though I wouldn't be able to learn more than 5 to 6 without forgetting which algs to which cases. I guess some people just find it easier.



so learn EG.... 2x2 is so fun you dont even know

All EG1 algs and most EG2 algs are really easy to learn, but the ones I have left aren't. Is it just me or is every single L case EG2 alg trash? URGHHH


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> so learn EG.... 2x2 is so fun you dont even know
> 
> All EG1 algs and most EG2 algs are really easy to learn, but the ones I have left aren't. Is it just me or is every single L case EG2 alg trash? URGHHH



I know CLL and EG1 and about half of EG2 and I can one look about half the time, I just don't enjoy 2x2.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 11, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I know CLL and EG1 and about half of EG2 and I can one look about half the time, I just don't enjoy 2x2.



oh cool i didnt know that. I also didn't enjoy 2x2 at first, but once I started learning how to one-look, it became so much fun...

...but now i can see how people get bored of it. after spamming thousands and thousands of solves and one-looking like almost all of them including AUF, there isnt much else to learn/improve. its just TPS after that and TCLL if you feel like it...


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> oh cool i didnt know that. I also didn't enjoy 2x2 at first, but once I started learning how to one-look, it became so much fun...
> 
> ...but now i can see how people get bored of it. after spamming thousands and thousands of solves and one-looking like almost all of them including AUF, there isnt much else to learn/improve. its just TPS after that and TCLL if you feel like it...



I've done tons of practice, every time I think this is the time i get really into it. I like how much potential it has for new alg sets similar to TCLL there is, but I can never keep up practice for more than two days.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> my brain is saturated with algs right now. I just tried to learn one more and i passed out. not really but i tried for like 20 minutes and couldnt remember it.



This is me right now too. my brain is also saturated with algs!. I feel like I'm trying add more water to a glass that is already full lol


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 11, 2015)

14.48 Ao100 3x3


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Is it just me or is every single L case EG2 alg trash?



They're alright. Fairly short.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-11
avg of 5: 14.70

Time List:
14.73, 14.91, 14.45, (16.49), (14.35)

im using cfop now sorry roux


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 12, 2015)

OH PB single: 8.513 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' B2 F L' U2 R U R B' D
Can't seem to reconstruct, but the Xcross looks right, so I don't think it's a misscramble. Last layer was antisune U sune.

10.856, 11.389, 10.143, 16.689, 12.810 = 11.685, .07 from PB. 2GLL is crazy man, just learn it.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 12, 2015)

19.23 PB Ao100!
Click HERE for the scrambles and times

The inconsistency is real


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 12, 2015)

pb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-11
avg of 5: 6.85

Time List:
1. (6.12) B' F' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 U2 B2 R' F' R' D' B D B2 F2 U' 
2. 6.45 R B2 L' U2 R B2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 B L' D B R2 D R U2 R 
3. (7.77) B R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' F' D' F' R' U2 B' U B L2 
4. 6.91 B U2 B' D2 B R2 F R2 B2 R2 F' D L' U' R B2 L D B' D' R2 
5. 7.20 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D R U B' F L' D2 U2 B' R2 F


----------



## p2pcmlp (Oct 12, 2015)

Megaminx
44.12, 42.42, (38.29), 43.25, 43.47, 42.48, 40.74, 43.78, 42.62, 40.30+, (46.73), 42.94= 42.61 pb avg12


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> OH PB single: 8.513 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' B2 F L' U2 R U R B' D
> Can't seem to reconstruct, but the Xcross looks right, so I don't think it's a misscramble. Last layer was antisune U sune.
> 
> 10.856, 11.389, 10.143, 16.689, 12.810 = 11.685, .07 from PB. 2GLL is crazy man, just learn it.



nice! you just learned 2GLL??? isnt it a subset of ZBLL???


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> nice! you just learned 2GLL??? isnt it a subset of ZBLL???



I've know full 2GLL for like a year and a half, but the single was 2GLL and 3/5 solves in the average were 2GL. A lot of people ask me where to start after OLL and I tell them COLL so you're used to CP recognition, then 2GLL which will actually make your solves significantly faster, if only when the cases come up and you have reasonable recognition.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I've know full 2GLL for like a year and a half, but the single was 2GLL and 3/5 solves in the average were 2GL. A lot of people ask me where to start after OLL and I tell them COLL so you're used to CP recognition, then 2GLL which will actually make your solves significantly faster, if only when the cases come up and you have reasonable recognition.



nvm im an idiot who cant read or speak english


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm back to cubing, and I just beat by PB ao5
stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 8.02
worst time: 17.48

current avg5: 9.65 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 9.65 (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 11.04 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 10.54 (σ = 1.02)

current avg50: 11.73 (σ = 1.21)
best avg50: 11.69 (σ = 1.16)

current avg100: 11.83 (σ = 1.31)
best avg100: 11.83 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 11.82 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 11.89


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 12, 2015)

70% of the way through U ZBLL set. gaining momentum again


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Why do I even do left hand OH
stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 22.05
worst time: 34.36

current avg5: 28.11 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 24.31 (σ = 1.86)

current avg12: 27.63 (σ = 2.50)
best avg12: 25.95 (σ = 2.39)

session avg: 26.89 (σ = 2.35)
session mean: 27.03


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 12, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 44.12, 42.42, (38.29), 43.25, 43.47, 42.48, 40.74, 43.78, 42.62, 40.30+, (46.73), 42.94= 42.61 pb avg12


nice! can you show your modded pieces and do a side by side comparison against a unmodded SS? (photo)

also 4.68 skoob pb ao100


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 12, 2015)

12.878 OH ao12. Turns out practicing works, kinda glad theres no skewb at my next comp.


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 12, 2015)

Not actual ZBLL, but COLL/EPLL, with a few ZBLLs
ZBLL AO50: 4.77
Best time: 1.36 Scramble: U R' F' R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-12
avg of 12: 8.21

Time List:
1. (4.93) B D L2 F2 D L2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 F L2 F U L' F D2 B' R 
2. 6.81 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 R D' B R' U2 L F' D' L' R' 
3. 8.39 R' D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 U' B' F U L' R U' B D2 F' 
4. 10.60 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R B D' F L U' L2 R B' R 
5. 8.86 F' U' L2 D R2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L D2 R2 U F' U L B' D 
6. 8.48 B2 D' R2 D U L2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 R F2 L' D' F' R2 F2 D2 U B 
7. 8.38 U D F' R L B2 U B2 D' B' U2 F2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 
8. 10.54 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 U B2 U2 F' R' F' U L' D' F2 D B R 
9. 7.36 B2 D2 F2 L R2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D' L B2 U' F U R' B' D' 
10. 5.27 D' L2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R F2 R F2 U2 B' U2 L B2 R' U R2 D' 
11. 7.47 F2 R D2 L' R' B2 D2 R U B' R2 U' F D2 R2 B' D 
12. (11.26) R2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 U' B' U2 L D' L R' U2 F2 D'

dat consistency tho!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 12, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-12
> avg of 12: 8.21
> 
> Time List:
> ...



4, 6, 8, 10 thats hilarious

at least the average wasnt that bad

well its sorta bad for you


----------



## GlowingSausage (Oct 12, 2015)

3x3:
4. October: 6.734 PB single (28 move solution xD with LL skip with U' AUF & first sub 7)
L U2 L' R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D' U2 F' D2 F U L2 U2 R U
2 days ago: first sub 12 ao100 & 11.971 PB ao100 (broke this today)

Oh, and this:



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Roux PBs, take that GlowingSausage! (In case you haven't besten them already )
> 
> 11.00 Single
> 14.96 ao5 yay
> ...



Sry, mine are all faster


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 13, 2015)

Kept a sub-8 avg12 for 22 solves O_O
First time in a while I've felt like I'm really improving 

And tied pb avg12: 7.79 (twice)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 13, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Kept a sub-8 avg12 for 22 solves O_O
> First time in a while I've felt like I'm really improving
> 
> And tied pb avg12: 7.79 (twice)



holy crap! was the average of 25 sub 8?


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> holy crap! was the average of 25 sub 8?



Yeah. This doesn't include all of the solves that I mentioned, but this was the best avg25:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-12
avg of 25: 7.86

Time List:
1. (6.18) B U2 D' R2 D B2 D L B R2 U' D2 L2 U' F2 U D2 B2 R2 
2. 8.01 L' U' L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B' F' U F2 L R' B2 U' R2 
3. 7.15 R2 D R F L' B R L2 U' B2 R' B2 D2 L F2 R U2 R' F2 L 
4. 9.14 L B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 D B2 L F2 D' L' R2 F D' 
5. 7.76 R' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 F' L U' B' U B2 D' U' 
6. 7.65 D2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 L B U2 F' D L' B L2 D U 
7. (7.05) U' B2 R' D F2 L' U2 D' B F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' 
8. 8.93 F' B2 R B U L' D R D' R' B' U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 
9. 7.38 L U2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F R2 D' F R' U L' B 
10. (9.41) L2 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R' B' F2 L U2 F' D2 U2 B' 
11. 7.28 U L2 D F L B U D2 F' L' D2 B R2 U2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 F 
12. 7.52 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 U F D' B2 F2 R' F2 D U' L D 
13. 7.38 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' F U2 F' L2 F R' U R2 B F2 R F D R B2 
14. 8.43 R' F B L F R' L2 D' L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L' 
15. 7.90 L B2 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 R' F' U' F2 U2 B R2 D B 
16. 7.84 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 R B D' R' B2 D' B2 F R2 F 
17. 7.55 B2 D F R' B2 R' B' L' U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 B2 U B2 U' L' 
18. 7.81 B' D2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B R' U' F2 U' F2 D R2 B L B' 
19. 8.09 D' F R' D' F B2 D2 F L' F2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 
20. 8.75 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' R' F2 U F2 R2 F' L' D2 U 
21. 8.66 U B2 L2 U2 L D F B' U' D2 R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R' L' 
22. (9.42) R2 L' F2 L' U2 B D2 R U B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 
23. 7.23 L' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L D2 R2 B2 U' L F L U' L' D F L' B 
24. 7.46 R' U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D B' F U2 L' D' R' D U2 B2 
25. 7.19 U R' D' R2 L' B' D R' B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 L' U2 F2



I didn't actually notice until you said that XD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 13, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Yeah. This doesn't include all of the solves that I mentioned, but this was the best avg25:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit sub me. at least I have a better ao 12


----------



## Cale S (Oct 13, 2015)

8.50 3x3 single, 0.02 from pb
R2 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U F R D R F U' R F L' F'

LL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U

part of a 12.36 avg12 (not pb)


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 13, 2015)

Competition PBs:
31.97 4x4 NR average,
28.69 feet single,
3:03.02 7x7 single
Also, I am now Rubik's Cube Polish Champion (won with 8.54 average)


----------



## mafergut (Oct 13, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 5.008 U' D' R D2 R D' F U D' R2 F' L2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 [...]
> 
> Tanglong is good but too slow and locky. You might like it if you're a fan of cubes like the Liying and the Congs design that came before the Meiying.





Bindedsa said:


> I felt the same, but after messing around with the tensions and a ton of solves it became amazing. I hated the Liying, but I also had no idea how to set up cubes back then.



I don't have a Liying but I have a Huanying which I love(d) and a "Congs that came before the Meiying" (Yueying) which is my current main. I like cubes to be stable and not too fast. I also loved the Aolong v1 but stopped using it because I hated the corner twists. Does that mean that I'd like the Tanglong? Because I was not going to buy one but I might reconsider it.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 13, 2015)

I just had an awesome untimed solve where I had a 3 move cross, saw my first pair in inspection, multislotted two pairs and got an antisune pll skip. Handscrambled though.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 13, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I just had an awesome untimed solve where I had a 3 move cross, saw my first pair in inspection, multislotted two pairs and got an antisune pll skip. *Handscrambled* though.



Lol probably why xD


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Lol probably why xD



Yeah lol haven't done a timed solve in a week though. But exams end on Friday


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2015)

4th solve of the day, 7.74 with three pauses. Wasn't turning quickly either.

R' F2 U' L2 D F L' U' D F D2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U2 

y2 z' // Inspection
L u // F2B-1 (2/2)
r' U2 R' F // F2B-2 (4/6)
R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2B-3 (11/17)
U' R U R' // F2B-4 (4/21)
U2 U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL (11/32)
U M U' M // EO (4/36)
U' M' U2 M // ULUR (4/40)
U' // EP skip (1/41)

5.30 TPS.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 13, 2015)

(6.79) R2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B R2 U' L' B2 R' B' F' U2 R B U

fat anti sune pll skip

also 10.04 ao1000 meh I WANT SUB10!


----------



## mafergut (Oct 13, 2015)

Long time since I last beat a 3x3 PB but tonight I seemed to be on fire.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-13
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 13.67
worst: 22.67

avg of 5
current: 19.72 (σ = 1.52)
* best: 15.58 (σ = 2.30)* -- *PB Ao5*. First counting 13.xx in an Ao5. (Both 13.xx solves in the avg with the exact same hundredth of a second)

avg of 12
current: 19.10 (σ = 1.32)
* best: 17.63 (σ = 2.03)* -- PB Ao12

avg of 50
current: 18.74 (σ = 1.55)
* best: 18.74 (σ = 1.55)* -- PB Ao50. I was averaging low 18 for most of the time but in the end the PB syndrome played a role and I started to lock up a lot

Average: 18.74 (σ = 1.55)
Mean: 18.66



Spoiler



Time List:
21.30, 18.10, 18.82, 20.70, 15.71, 17.06, 16.59, 20.48, 18.39, 18.80, 17.71, 16.39, 20.30, 20.00, *13.67, 19.57, 18.14, 13.67, 14.95*, 18.65, 20.15, 18.66, 17.73, 20.31, 19.79, 17.75, 17.66, 20.73, 16.30, 17.40, 19.43, 17.22, 20.34, 21.64, 21.59, 17.65, 18.56, 22.67, 20.35, 17.44, 18.39, 18.78, 19.76, 15.71, 19.98, 17.15, 18.73, 18.97, 21.47, 21.91


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 13, 2015)

skoob:

PB:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-13
avg of 12: 4.04

Time List:
1. (2.19) B' L B L U L U' L 
2. 4.86 U B U R' L U L' B' L 
3. 3.44 R' L' B' L' U' R L U 
4. 4.94 R L' R' B R U' R' B' 
5. 3.07 R' U' L' B' L' U B U L' R' 
6. (5.57) L' R' L' R U' B' U B 
7. 5.00 B' U R U L' B' L' U R' 
8. 4.83 L R B L' R' U' R L 
9. 3.14 B U R' U R' L B' R 
10. 4.83 B R L' U' R' U L' U' R' 
11. 3.45 R B U R' L R L' U 
12. 2.87 L U' R' L' B' R L' B'

also 4.66 ao100 with intermediate, I am too lazy for advanced XD


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 13, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> skoob:
> 
> PB:
> 
> ...



Have you tried it? It's much easier than learning algs, it's just knowing when to sledge and hedge and when to rotate, you can probably get near 4 with it a little bit more practice.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 13, 2015)

1. 7.15 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R' B L' R F' R' F' D' 

This should have been a pb but i panicked on LL cause how silly f2l was.

yD' F2 U' R U' R' U y' R U' R2' F R y' L F L' U' R U R' L U' R' U L'U R U R' U R U' y2 R U'R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 13, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Yeah lol haven't done a timed solve in a week though. But exams end on Friday



make friday come faster please my exams end then too


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 14, 2015)

over the past few weeks, I've done this

Solves 2016 (14 DNF's) session mean 17.17

best: 9.74
Mo3 13.08
Ao5 14.02
Ao12 14.77
Ao50 15.93
Ao100 16.19
Ao1000 16.79

8+ 1
10+ 8
12+ 106
14+ 488
16+ 750
18+ 455
20+ 144
22+ 40
24+ 6
26+ 1
28+ 3


----------



## Torch (Oct 14, 2015)

11.83 ao100 PB:



Spoiler



11.22, 12.95, 11.36, 10.54, 12.74, (9.43), (9.78), 12.10, 12.60, 13.28, 12.66, 12.21, 12.66, 11.27, 10.69, 10.14, 11.99, 10.31, 13.81, (9.77), 14.14, 12.92, (22.43), 12.34, 11.85, 12.21, 11.43, 10.90, 12.10, 13.59, 12.01, 11.48, 10.75, 10.79, 14.01, 11.61, 11.22, 12.65, 10.96, 11.66, 10.98, 10.27, 11.27, 10.90, 12.03, 11.22, 12.05, (15.08), 11.97, 11.65, 11.10, 12.49, 12.83, 14.41, 11.01, 9.95, 9.96, 12.88, 14.08, 10.41, 12.55, 10.85, 11.53, 13.02, 11.00, 13.43, 10.75, 10.11, 10.70, 11.69, 10.78, 10.90, 11.32, 13.03, 11.31, (30.15), 12.43, 10.94, 11.64, 11.74, 13.38, 12.62, (9.69), 11.50, 11.75, (15.68), (16.86), 14.54, 10.08, 10.87, 13.30, 10.00, 12.11, (8.41), 13.02, 12.00, 10.78, 11.89, 12.47, 11.78



8.xx: 1
9.xx: 6
10.xx: 23
11.xx: 27
12.xx: 24
13.xx: 9
14.xx: 5
15+: 5


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 14, 2015)

7.98 ao 25, 8.10 ao 50

also in 100 solves, I got 5 sub 7s and 1 sub 6.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Oct 14, 2015)

lolwut
13.317 avg of 5
14.894 avg of 12
I average 16-17


----------



## qaz (Oct 14, 2015)

finally (OH)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-13
avg of 12: 19.56

Time List:
1. 19.97 R B D' R U' B' D2 B' D R' B U2 F B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 
2. 19.23 F' R' D2 B2 U' R L2 U' D' L2 F R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 B D2 
3. 18.41 U F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B' R U2 L' D2 B D' U2 F2 D 
4. 21.18 B2 L' B D R U' R B U R F2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 D' 
5. 16.90 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D B2 L' D R' U F2 L' U2 B' U' 
6. 22.83 B' U2 B2 R' F2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B U' F U' R F' U F2 D 
7. (24.73) L F' R F U2 D' F' B2 U R' D2 L' B2 R2 L' D2 R U2 B2 F' 
8. 19.95 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F D R' U' L' D' L2 F D F' L' 
9. 22.20 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U' R' D F L2 D B' F2 L U2 R' 
10. 16.42 F' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B U R' U F D' F2 R D R U 
11. 18.46 F2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R F' D B' R' U' R2 B2 D L 
12. (12.59) D U2 B2 F2 R B2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 F U2 R2 D' F R F2 D' R2

also pb single despite wasting at least a second messing up the cross


Spoiler



x' z
U' R x' y' D' R L' y U' R2
D R U' R' D'
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
y U R U' R' U R U R'
U' R' U R
F R U R' U' F' U'


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 14, 2015)

6.87 3x3 Single, 2nd best ever and 2nd ever sub-7


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 7.98 ao 25, 8.10 ao 50
> 
> also in 100 solves, I got 5 sub 7s and 1 sub 6.



staaahp, no don't sub Faz or bust.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 14, 2015)

I actually did 2x2, and I got this:

Mo3: 2.73
Ao5: 3.64
Ao12 4.44

2.17 and 2.16 Solves, the former of which was counting in the averages and both were part of the Mo3 with a 3.86.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 14, 2015)

D U2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' U L2 D' R L' U L U B F2 D' L2 U' B R 10.15

SO CLOSE but so happy I got a 10, would've been my third sub 10 

if I would've recognized the CP skip a little faster and AUFed it faster I think it would've been sub 10 oh well

x y' // inspection
U R' U R' F // cross
U2' L' U L// 1st pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R// 2nd pair
U R U' R' U y' U R' U' R// 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L// 4th pair
F R U R' U' F'// OLL + CP
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2// EPLL


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-14
avg of 5: 8.64

Time List:
1. (8.99) R U' F' D' F' R2 F L' F' U B2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' D2 B2 U2 
2. 8.29 U2 D2 R' D B' D B' R2 F R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 
3. (7.86) L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F' D' F L F' L D' U R F 
4. 8.85 R' B L2 F' B D' L' U' D2 F2 R' L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' 
5. 8.77 R2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 L' F2 L U' L B2 F' D2 U' F2 R F

Pure sub 9, cool

Edit: lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-14
avg of 12: 9.35

Time List:
1. 8.99 R U' F' D' F' R2 F L' F' U B2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' D2 B2 U2 
2. 8.29 U2 D2 R' D B' D B' R2 F R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 
3. 7.86 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F' D' F L F' L D' U R F 
4. 8.85 R' B L2 F' B D' L' U' D2 F2 R' L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' 
5. 8.77 R2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 L' F2 L U' L B2 F' D2 U' F2 R F 
6. 9.70 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L' R2 F' D2 B F2 L D' L' 
7. 9.94 L R2 B L2 F U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B' D R2 B2 U' F' U L' B D' 
8. 9.20 R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 R' D2 B U2 B D' B2 L R2 B 
9. (7.26) D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 B R2 U' F2 D' R2 U B L2 R D 
10. 11.05 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R B' L2 D F2 R2 D' F' R' F' U 
11. (12.43) B D2 R' F B R U R U R2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 
12. 10.82 L' U2 B2 R B' R U' D' B D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 U L2 F2


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 14, 2015)

(11.80), 11.80, 13.02, (13.64), 12.57 = 12.46 OH ao5 PB


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 14, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 1. 7.15 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R' B L' R F' R' F' D'
> 
> This should have been a pb but i panicked on LL cause how silly f2l was.
> 
> yD' F2 U' R U' R' U y' R U' R2' F R y' L F L' U' R U R' L U' R' U L'U R U R' U R U' y2 R U'R U R U R U' R' U' R2



y2 to Uperm? 

BAD!..... No..... Bad


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> staaahp, no don't sub Faz or bust.



lol probably neither


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 14, 2015)

15.898 ZB single. I wish knew ZBLL already....it takes a long time


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Oct 14, 2015)

3x3 pb single 12.25
ez ll anti-sune + pll skip

D2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R' B2 R2 D2 L U L2 B' U' B F R' U B' 

x2 y //Inspection
F' R D L D // Cross
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U R U' R2 U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL 
U2 // AUF


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2015)

(6.10) D' F U2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 U L D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D' U

pll skip on cam should have been pb, so sub6...


----------



## imvelox (Oct 14, 2015)

6x6 
Mean of 3: 1:47.18
1:40.94 1:58.11 1:42.50

Nothing to special about the mo3, but the last solve was DP wtf


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/Q_5jYntiaY0[/video]
will start a thread when I get a sub6


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> https://youtu.be/Q_5jYntiaY0
> will start a thread when I get a sub6



Wow it's strange that you don't have a sub 6 yet, I have like 4 and I'm slower than you  hope you get one soon!


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 14, 2015)

Megaminx:
Avg12: 1:18.59
Avg25: 1:19.77
Avg50: 1:23.04
Avg100: 1:23.59

road to sub 1:20


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wow it's strange that you don't have a sub 6 yet, I have like 4 and I'm slower than you  hope you get one soon!



Thanks! Yeah, it's strange... everyone gets a sub6 but me 

also this 31 4x4 single:
[video]https://youtu.be/NyLHgAi4_PA[/video]


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 14, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Thanks! Yeah, it's strange... everyone gets a sub6 but me
> 
> also this 31 4x4 single:
> https://youtu.be/NyLHgAi4_PA



I had a sub 5 before I was sub 10. Weird to think I wasn't sub 10 just in May and now I get a 9.5 and think, how did I mess that up.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 14, 2015)

i started practicing megaminx, since its my worst ranked event officially 

Got my first sub 2 single 4 days ago, and today got a sub 2 ao100 

1:59.80 ao100 
and 1:31.09 PB single
1:45 ao5
1:51 ao12


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 14, 2015)

So I decided to try some of my old mains today and got a pb ao12 (14.18) on my Weilong. Might have to rethink the Gans...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2015)

My YouTube channel just hit 200 subscribers  I think Iggy was the 200th  Thanks


----------



## NeilH (Oct 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I had a sub 5 before I was sub 10. Weird to think I wasn't sub 10 just in May and now I get a 9.5 and think, how did I mess that up.



my friend averages 21 but he has a 7 single and 6 sub 10's for some weird reason


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 14, 2015)

Pyraminx PBs:

single 4.36?
ao5 7.20
ao12 8.30
ao50 8.76
ao100 9.33


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 14, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> So I decided to try some of my old mains today and got a pb ao12 (14.18) on my Weilong. Might have to rethink the Gans...



I too use a gans and was messing around with my zhanchi and thought to myself wth am I using this my 356??


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 15, 2015)

Six 3x3 relay in 1:36.20, ~16 seconds per cube.
Pretty good for no inspection on 5 of 6


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 15, 2015)

14.91 3x3 single, 4th sub-15


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 15, 2015)

Today I counted and I know 40 OLLs and 45 Plls

Yes I have that right I know three cases for each g perm and two for the U perms, and 3 for the A perms


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 15, 2015)

Pyraminx ao5 and ao50 PBs lol
7.26 ao5 and 9.49 ao50
sorry chloe I'm gonna beat you at kcubing >


----------



## NeilH (Oct 15, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Today I counted and I know 40 OLLs and 45 Plls
> 
> Yes I have that right I know three cases for each g perm and two for the U perms, and 3 for the A perms



that's so cool, 45 pll's!

I still have one 2 look OLL to learn (headlights) and need to learn 5 PLL's lelelelel


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 15, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/214fc02b71416336c73644bcba51a037

first sub 15 avg of 50

I don't consider myself sub 15 yet, but soon I hope to get there


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 15, 2015)

WHY FML

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-15
avg of 5: 11.219

Time List:
1. (10.426) B D2 B2 D2 F R2 F U2 F L2 F2 L D B R2 U' B2 L B' L2 F2 
2. 10.994 F U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' D' L2 U F' R' D' B L 
3. 10.651 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F D2 U2 F' R F2 L2 D R2 D B' D' L2 U2 
4. (13.440) B R' F2 U' L' U2 R U L' B' R2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 B 
5. 12.011 B2 U' L' F' U2 R' F B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B

0.01 off fullstep PB

1. 9.447 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L' U' L' B' R B F' L F U'


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 15, 2015)

13.38 ZB single


----------



## ottozing (Oct 15, 2015)

One sitting on the Tanglong. I don't really like this cube but my thunderclap's are in need of maintenance which I cbf to do, plus I'm going to make a review on the Tanglong so I might as well use the cube a lot.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 298/300
best time: 6.105
worst time: 16.553

current avg5: 8.841 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 7.343 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 9.408 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 7.892 (σ = 0.81)

current avg50: 8.945 (σ = 0.96)
best avg50: 8.773 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 9.211 (σ = 1.02)
best avg100: 8.906 (σ = 0.84)

session avg: 9.072 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 9.154

Best single recon

R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 L D R F D' U' B' F2 U' R2 B2 

x
D R2 U2 F2 R
y R' F U' F' R
U R U' R'
y' R U R'
r U' r' U' L U F U' L'
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D'

lol sub 20 move f2l


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 15, 2015)

ottozing said:


> One sitting on the Tanglong. I don't really like this cube but my thunderclap's are in need of maintenance which I cbf to do, plus I'm going to make a review on the Tanglong so I might as well use the cube a lot.
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 298/300
> ...



eww the tanglong is slowing you down by like a whole second


----------



## ottozing (Oct 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> eww the tanglong is slowing you down by like a whole second



More like half a second really, maybe not even quite that much.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok wtf I got in the zone for OH

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-15
avg of 12: 17.01

Time List:
1. 16.73 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B D B' L' F' U' F' R' D' U' 
2. 19.34 F' D F' B2 D' L D L B' F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 R U2 L' 
3. 16.09 D2 B2 L' B U D R' U2 B' U2 R D2 F2 R' L2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 
4. 16.66 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' F2 L' U2 L2 F U2 L2 D' U F 
5. (14.26) L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 U2 R2 U L' B2 F U2 R' F' L' U2 
6. 14.42 U2 R' D R' F' U F L F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L' 
7. 19.70 L' B' L2 F L2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 L' D' L' D' B U L' F2 R 
8. 16.84 L' F' D' F' R' U' L D F' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' L2 B2 
9. 14.47 R D R2 D2 L' U L' F' D' R2 F2 R2 F D2 F B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 
10. 19.30 L' U B D L' B2 U R L F U2 F D2 R2 B U2 B D2 B R' 
11. (22.97) L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U B2 D2 R2 L' U B' L2 U B2 U2 B D2 R' 
12. 16.53 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U' B U B R' D' U2 F' D' B' D'

Solves 5-9 make a 15.24 avg5 wtfffff


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 15, 2015)

72% of U ZBLL. 1 More day of exams then TOTAL DEDICATION


----------



## starcuber (Oct 15, 2015)

goal- sub 1 2x2 single

done-10 October SP open mini (while practicing) 

time- 0.67


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2015)

19.05 OH PB avg100


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 15, 2015)

NeilH said:


> that's so cool, 45 pll's!
> 
> I still have one 2 look OLL to learn (headlights) and need to learn 5 PLL's lelelelel



(R U R' U') (R U' R' U2) (R U' R' U2) (R U R')
spam tps


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 19.05 OH PB avg100



no pls you're catching me


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> no pls you're catching me



I don't really do much OH though, so I don't think I'll catch up to you. I should really cube less for the next month lol

Edit: 13.19 fullstep OH single on the weekly comp


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 15, 2015)

ottozing said:


> More like half a second really, maybe not even quite that much.



no way. you're faster than that.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no way. you're faster than that.



I'm not speaking for Jay, but my AO100 is about .3 faster than my global average. If his numbers are similar then with a 9 average on the TangLong, he'd have a 8.2 AO100.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 15, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I'm not speaking for Jay, *but my AO100 is about .3 faster than my global average*. If his numbers are similar then with a 9 average on the TangLong, he'd have a 8.2 AO100.



same, but he said "maybe not even that much" but session average was like 9.1.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 15, 2015)

3x3: 3000 solves, from june (10.6 sec) to now

9.53 ao50 PB
9.65 ao100 PB
10.02 ao1000 cmon


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 15, 2015)

Got a 19.32 3x3 ao5 while practicing for Athens Fall 2015


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 15, 2015)

So until now I've never actually set-up a cube properly, I've always just syringed some Cubicle #2 in the gaps between the pieces and called it good.
Today I disassembled my mini Weilong, learned how to actually lube and tension a cube, and promptly broke my pb ao100. 
Needless to say, proper lubing will now be a thing for me


----------



## Trexrush1 (Oct 16, 2015)

14.23 avg of 12 PB, with 13.82 avg of 5. yoy
This means I'm likely sub 17 now


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 16, 2015)

Trexrush1 said:


> 14.23 avg of 12 PB, with 13.82 avg of 5. yoy
> This means I'm likely sub 17 now



I'd judge based of something like an ao100, consider how close your ao12 is to your ao5, it might be very lucky.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> So until now I've never actually set-up a cube properly, I've always just syringed some Cubicle #2 in the gaps between the pieces and called it good.
> Today I disassembled my mini Weilong, learned how to actually lube and tension a cube, and promptly broke my pb ao100.
> Needless to say, proper lubing will now be a thing for me



Set up my Weilong V2 as well and got a pb ao5 (12.98).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 16, 2015)

PB average of 5 on 4x4... by a lot. I tried to go for the average of 12, but I got nervous and failed badly... I got a counting 50 because I DNF'd a solve. 

Average: *37.41*

36.64 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 Rw L' D2 Fw2 R' B2 Uw2 R' U2 B' Rw Fw' L Rw' F' U' D2 Rw Fw B F2 U D' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw D2 L Uw Rw' B2 Uw2 R' 
(47.24) Fw2 Uw' Fw' U2 D2 B' L Uw' D Fw B' Uw' D2 L' R2 U' B' R2 U' Uw R' Fw' B' U D2 R U' D2 L2 Rw2 Uw U' L2 Fw2 Uw Fw D L' Rw R2 
(36.13) F2 Rw Uw' B2 Rw' Fw' D2 R' Rw2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 R Rw2 L Fw2 L' Rw' F' Uw2 B2 F' D' Uw R2 B' Uw L U2 B L F B' Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw' F' 
38.65 Fw' F' U F2 D F Rw' Fw L' D U Rw L2 Uw2 B U' Rw2 D2 U' B2 R2 B' Fw2 U' Uw2 F2 B2 U' F B Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F L2 R Uw F' D2 
36.94 Uw2 Fw U2 B' D2 F' Uw2 L2 U' Rw' Uw2 B' F2 L2 D2 F Uw2 L' B' R U' Fw L' Fw' F2 L' Fw Uw2 L2 Uw' R' D Rw F2 L' U2 D2 R' B R2


----------



## Trexrush1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I'd judge based of something like an ao100, consider how close your ao12 is to your ao5, it might be very lucky.


1- I said likely
2- Because of time, I do avgs of 50, and my last one was sub 17
3- I base this theory off of other factors as well, such as consistent sub 16 avg of 12s
Simple claim, but oh well


----------



## NeilH (Oct 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> (R U R' U') (R U' R' U2) (R U' R' U2) (R U R')
> spam tps



thanks m8


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Set up my Weilong V2 as well and got a pb ao5 (12.98).



Wut. Set up Gans 356 and got pb single:
10.46
scramble: B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 D' R' U' F' R' U' B2 R2 D F D' U'
inspection: x2
cross: D' R' F D F D2
F2L1: y U L U' L' 
F2L2: R U' R' U2 L' U L
F2L3: U R U' R'
F2L4: U' R' U2 R U2 R U R'
OLL: F R U R U' F'
PLL: M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

Edit: 15.32 ao100
Lube your cubes, kids


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wut. Set up Gans 356 and got pb single:
> 10.46
> scramble: B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 D' R' U' F' R' U' B2 R2 D F D' U'
> inspection: x2
> ...



how did you set up your 356? make a vid please i need to set mine up better, my guanlong is better than my gans lol


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 16, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> how did you set up your 356? make a vid please i need to set mine up better, my guanlong is better than my gans lol



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l3tqrrWmws

This the tutorial I used, it's by JRCuber. Gans is a little different because of the octo core or whatever it's called; basically take it apart, lube an axle, put the center piece on, put a drop of lube on the washer, put the washer on, then screw on the little nut and repeat for the other centers. Pieces are exactly the same as in the tutorial.


----------



## MM99 (Oct 16, 2015)

broke my pb averages of 100, 50 and 12 today my ao100 was 12.88 and I just got a 12.56 today which is really weird since I havent been practicing


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 16, 2015)

Exams ended today, and it looks like I have lots to work on for the rest of the year. I also realised that my cross sucks...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-16
solves/total: 104/104

single
best: 10.121
worst: 16.967

mean of 3
current: 13.497 (σ = 2.04)
best: 11.059 (σ = 0.81) *(tied PB)*

avg of 5
current: 12.539 (σ = 0.49)
best: 11.069 (σ = 0.23)

avg of 12
current: 12.668 (σ = 1.29)
best: 11.518 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 50
current: 12.379 (σ = 1.18)
best: 12.034 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 100
current: 12.364 (σ = 1.16)
best: 12.292 (σ = 1.11)

Average: 12.313 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 12.447


Edit: OMG 1:08.35 2-4 relay!!!! 4x4 was sub-PB single and with PLL parity too lol


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2015)

32.96 4x4 single with OLL parity  PLL skip though  3rd best single ever I think


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 16, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Exams ended today, and it looks like I have lots to work on for the rest of the year. I also realised that my cross sucks...


My exams finished today too! I have a ton of stuff to complete now (cubing related) lol

E: ZB pbs
12.42 single and avg pb 18.11 pure sub 12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 16, 2015)

5x5 PB single and avg, single is pb by 1.5 sec, avg by more than 3 wtf
Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-16
avg of 5: 1:15.08

Time List:
1. 1:10.99 L2 D2 F2 B2 Bw R' D L2 R' Lw2 F2 Bw Dw' Bw B' Dw L2 Dw B2 L2 B U F' U' Fw' R2 Rw2 Fw B Uw2 F2 Uw' R2 Dw2 Lw Bw' Rw Fw' Uw L2 F' B' R F' Uw2 F U2 Uw R F2 Bw2 Rw' F2 B' L' Fw' Bw Rw' Dw2 L' 
2. 1:20.37 R' Lw' Uw' R2 B Fw' F' D' R' L' U D' Uw' Rw' U' Fw F2 D2 Rw2 Lw' B U' B2 L2 F Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw2 R Lw D' Bw2 D' R' Uw' Dw Rw' Uw' Lw U2 F2 R' D2 Lw Bw Fw R' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw' Dw2 R Lw2 U' L Fw2 Uw 
3. (1:32.87) B' R' U2 Rw' U' L2 D F B2 Rw' D' U' R2 D' Fw U' Dw' Bw Rw Lw' Fw D2 Dw2 F Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' L B Lw Dw' Bw' Lw2 Rw' B R Fw2 R' Bw2 B Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' U D2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw D' R2 Rw Dw2 D' F' U2 Fw2 Bw2 U' 
4. 1:13.89 Lw F2 U' F2 D2 Lw' Bw' U B Bw L' B2 Uw' Lw2 Bw2 D' U' B2 F Dw' Bw2 R Rw' B2 R' Dw2 Rw2 U' D' Rw B L' U2 Bw2 L R' Dw Rw2 Uw Lw Fw Rw' Dw2 D F Rw2 U' L2 U R2 Bw' U2 Fw Bw2 F2 B Dw2 U2 R' L' 
5. (1:07.27) D' U' L2 Lw' R' Dw D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' U' R L Bw2 Dw Rw2 Fw' B' Bw2 F R2 U' B Uw2 F2 U F2 Dw' F' Rw' R' Bw B' Lw D Uw' U2 Rw2 L' F' L' U Rw' U' Dw R2 F' Dw2 L' D2 L' Fw' Rw2 U' R2 Bw' U' Uw2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 16, 2015)

broke all 3x3 PB's except single:

Mo3 12.88
Ao5 13.08
Ao12 14.70
Ao50 15.35
Ao100 15.81


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 17, 2015)

4x4 Pb's
Single: 52.81 (yesterday)
Mo3 57.65
Ao12 1:01.32

also got a 59.73 Ao5, 0.18 off PB


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 17, 2015)

so uh
did some spreadsheet stuff for Athens Fall 2015 Pickems


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 17, 2015)

R2 B2 F' D U' L2 D2 U2 F L2 U2 F R D' R F2 R2 F L2 B' D' R' B2 L2 F' 

10.72

x //inspection
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U M' U2 M // insert 3rd cross piece
R U R' y' M' U M // insert last cross piece
y R' U' R y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

weirdest solve I've ever done but I got a 10 so I'm very happy


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 17, 2015)

Now that soccer season is basically over i can start actually practicing!


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 17, 2015)

YESSSS SUB 13 AVG5 https://gyazo.com/72cedd36511bad0a610ae33319e68725

I FEEL LIKE I'M ACTUALLY GETTING FASTER


----------



## lejitcuber (Oct 17, 2015)

7.315 3x3 half turn ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-17
avg of 5: 7.315

Time List:
1. 6.441 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 
2. 9.755 L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 L2 
3. (13.488) L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 
4. (2.601) R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 
5. 5.749 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B2


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 17, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> 7.315 3x3 half turn ao5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-17
> avg of 5: 7.315
> ...



Not bad


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 17, 2015)

5x5:
1:19.55 ao12
1:22.15 ao50 not too great 
1:22.89 ao100


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 17, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1109/events/11/rounds/1/results

1.91 pyra single wut


----------



## Iggy (Oct 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1109/events/11/rounds/1/results
> 
> 1.91 pyra single wut



Wow, seemed like a pretty gj scramble. Also lol I almost forgot what the Danish NR is


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 17, 2015)

Surpassed 3/4 of U ZBLL subset. Also learnt two random H algs! And I Even updated my sig


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 17, 2015)

4x4 PB was 1:05.72 and I was averaging around 1:18, but then out of nowhere, a 53.99!!!!!!!

SMASHED PB BY 12 SECONDS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 17, 2015)

OH PB ao12, 16.66 ao5 in there

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-17
avg of 12: 17.47

Time List:
1. 16.39 R' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F D2 U' F' D2 B2 L' R' U' B' L2 
2. 17.27 L2 B' L' D2 F' B' R B2 U B' D2 F' D2 F U2 B U2 B' D2 B' 
3. 16.98 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 L' F' U B' U2 F2 U2 L U F2 
4. 15.74 F D L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R D B2 U L' B2 U' F D' 
5. (15.37) L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L' B' R' D R B2 F' L' D' L2 
6. 17.61 B D F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' F U R F2 D2 B' F R F 
7. 17.74 D2 U2 B2 L D2 L R' D2 B2 R2 F2 D L B R D' F2 R2 U' F2 
8. 19.34 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F R2 U' R' B2 L' B' D2 F' R2 B2 F' 
9. 17.62 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 F2 B R' B F' D B2 R' F2 R' B' 
10. 16.56 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R U' R2 B D2 U' L2 D' R U2 
11. (21.78) U2 D R U B2 R U F U' R2 B2 U2 R' B2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 
12. 19.48 F2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' L' B' F' L U' F' R' D U


----------



## mafergut (Oct 17, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Long time since I last beat a 3x3 PB but tonight I seemed to be on fire.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-13
> solves/total: 50/50



It took me 4 days to find time to do another 50 timed solves to finish the Ao100 and, as I was not as "on fire", I barely managed to sustain the average to get my 1st sub-19 Ao100.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-17
*avg of 100: 18.90*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 17, 2015)

Haven't done a large skewb session in a long time, and this one was okay I guess. I'll probably learn more algs now, just learnt pure peanut+Z perms.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-17
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 1.996
worst: 7.729

mean of 3
current: 3.830 (σ = 0.13)
best: 3.142 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 5
 current: 4.032 (σ = 0.23)
best: 3.743 (σ = 0.22)

avg of 12
current: 4.159 (σ = 0.39)
best: 3.931 (σ = 0.22)

avg of 50
current: 4.275 (σ = 0.50)
best: 4.275 (σ = 0.50)

Average: 4.275 (σ = 0.50)
Mean: 4.368



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.648 L B' U' L R L' R' B L' 
2. 4.288 L U' L B' U' R B R L 
3. 7.729 U' L U' B L U' B' L' 
4. 4.047 B' U' R' B' L R L' U' R' 
5. 4.074 L' U R L R B' R' U' 
6. 6.915 U' B' L' U R U' L U' L' 
7. 3.866 R' U' R U L B' U L' 
8. 4.803 U L U B L' R L' B' 
9. 4.024 R' U L' R U' L R L' 
10. 4.608 U R B' L U B' R' L B' 
11. 3.600 B' L' U' B U B' U R' U' 
12. 4.655 B' L U' B' U' R U' R' 
13. 4.349 B R B' L' U' L' B R U 
14. 7.537 U' B' U L U' L U' L' U' 
15. 3.929 R' B U L U' L' U R' L' 
16. 4.520 B' R B R' L B U L 
17. 5.136 L R B L' B' R' U' L' 
18. 1.996 B' L U B' U' B R' L U' 
19. 3.503 B U' L' U' R B L R' 
20. 3.927 U' R' L B L' U R' L 
21. 4.984 B R L' B R' B' R' L 
22. 3.799 U' L' U' L' R U' B L' R' 
23. 3.978 B U' B' L B L R L' U 
24. 3.920 R L R L' B U R L U 
25. 4.193 U R U B' U' B' U' B U' 
26. 4.039 L B' R L U' L B' L' 
27. 3.727 L' R' B' R U' B' U B U 
28. 3.976 B U B U' L R' U' L' U' 
29. 4.248 R B' U R' U R' U' L' U' 
30. 4.438 R' L B' L U' L' U' R L' 
31. 5.379 L' B U B' L' R' B' R U 
32. 4.039 B' U L' B' U' R' U' B' L 
33. 2.623 R' B' R' U' L' B' L' B' 
34. 5.081 R U' R L' B' R' L B' 
35. 4.866 L' B' U L' U' B L' U 
36. 3.706 R' B U' L' U L' R B U' 
37. 3.504 B' L R B R B' U' L' 
38. 5.458 B' L' R' U R L' R' L' U' 
39. 4.216 B U B' L' R U' B' R' U' 
40. 4.984 U' B' R' U R' U R B L' 
41. 4.648 L' R' U' R B U R' B 
42. 3.905 B R L R B R' B U R 
43. 3.849 R L' U' L R' L U R L' 
44. 4.135 L U B U B R' U' B' R 
45. 3.759 B U R' B R' B L' B 
46. 5.007 B L U' R' B' L B' L U' 
47. 4.296 L U L U B' R' B' R 
48. 3.865 B L B' R L' U' R B R' 
49. 3.936 B R U B U' B L' R L 
50. 3.689 B' L' B' U' L' B' R B R


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 17, 2015)

I cannot believe what just happened!!! FML

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-17
avg of 5: 11.405

Time List:
1. (9.479) L' B L' B2 L2 U2 L D F' R D2 F2 L D2 F2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 
2. 10.361 U2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F2 U R U R' B' F L B' D2 
3. (14.675) U' F U' F D2 L B' D B2 R' U2 R2 L' F2 L F2 D2 F2 B2 D 
4. 11.094 U B R U' F2 D L2 D2 B2 L B L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B 
5. 12.761 U' L' F' R' U2 D' L F' D2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 F L2 D2


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 17, 2015)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 4x4 PB was 1:05.72 and I was averaging around 1:18, but then out of nowhere, a 53.99!!!!!!!
> 
> SMASHED PB BY 12 SECONDS



Nice! My first sub-1 wasn't that big of a jump, but took me from 1:02 to 56. Definitely one of my top 5 most exciting cubing moments


----------



## Cale S (Oct 17, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.35 skewb avg25



Average of 25: 3.35
1. 2.74 L R' U L B' U L U L'
2. (1.87) R' B' R U' R' U' B' U' R
3. 3.45 U' R B L U B R L U
4. 2.54 U' L' B U' R' U' L' B L'
5. 4.45 B L U' R' B' L' U' L R
6. 2.87 L' R L' B L U' R' L R
7. 3.41 R' B R U B L' R U'
8. 2.99 R' B R' L' B U' R U'
9. (4.84) L B U L' R' L' B L
10. (5.97) R' L' R' B U R' L B
11. (2.50) R B' U' B U' R U B' U'
12. 3.38 B L R L R' B L' U'
13. 3.56 B' U' L U B L B U'
14. 3.18 R L' B' U L' R L U' B'
15. 2.85 U' R B' U' L' R' B R'
16. 2.97 U' R L' R L' B L R' U
17. 4.52 R B U' B' L B' R U
18. 2.64 U' B' L' B R B R' U R'
19. 3.72 R B L' B' U L R' B'
20. 3.00 L' B' L' B U L B L R
21. 3.18 R' B' U B' R U B' R' L
22. 3.11 L B' R' B' L R' B L' U'
23. 4.28 R' L' R B R B L' U
24. 4.77 U B L R U' L' R B U'
25. 2.81 B L' B R U' R B U'


ties pb


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 17, 2015)

PB mega ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-17
avg of 5: 1:51.19

Time List:
1:48.25, (2:02.60), 1:55.82, 1:49.51, (1:47.25)


----------



## nalralz (Oct 17, 2015)

10.27 full step 3x3 single!!!

R' D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' F U2 R2 B2 R' U R D


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 17, 2015)

yuxin 5x5

1. 49.74 L' Bw R2 B F Lw D2 Uw' R Lw2 D2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw U2 L2 Dw Lw' U Lw U2 F' Dw Fw' Dw B Bw' U2 Dw L U Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' R2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 Rw D2 Bw' R' Bw2 Lw' D L' Uw2 Fw B F' L Lw2 Rw Dw F' Fw


----------



## imvelox (Oct 17, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> yuxin 5x5
> 
> 1. 49.74 L' Bw R2 B F Lw D2 Uw' R Lw2 D2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw U2 L2 Dw Lw' U Lw U2 F' Dw Fw' Dw B Bw' U2 Dw L U Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' R2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 Rw D2 Bw' R' Bw2 Lw' D L' Uw2 Fw B F' L Lw2 Rw Dw F' Fw



wat ;_;


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 17, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> yuxin 5x5
> 
> 1. 49.74 L' Bw R2 B F Lw D2 Uw' R Lw2 D2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw U2 L2 Dw Lw' U Lw U2 F' Dw Fw' Dw B Bw' U2 Dw L U Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' R2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 Rw D2 Bw' R' Bw2 Lw' D L' Uw2 Fw B F' L Lw2 Rw Dw F' Fw



holy crap finish the 2-5 nr sweep already


----------



## TMarshall (Oct 17, 2015)

not a fast solve, but kinda an accomplishment to get an average solve after doing some really weird and fancy stuff.
10.84 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 F U B F U B2 U' L U R'

x
R' D L2 F' L' D2 (cross)
U R U R' U2 y R U R' (1st pair)
U r' F r U2 r' F r (2nd pair)
U (3rd pair weird stuff, switch cross color from blue to red)
x' d R' U R U2 R' U R
rest of the solve is boring OLL-PLL
but kinda cool solve


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 17, 2015)

did a 2x2 session, stackmat, with some eg1, still don't use it too often sice I am not too familiar with the algs yet. I know 5/7 sets

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-17
solves/total: 150/150

single
best: 1.27
worst: 5.46

mean of 3
current: 3.00 (σ = 0.60)
best: 1.91 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 5
current: 2.95 (σ = 0.53)
best: 2.03 (σ = 0.65)

avg of 12
current: 2.86 (σ = 0.39)
best: 2.35 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 50
current: 2.72 (σ = 0.57)
best: 2.71 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 100
current: 2.83 (σ = 0.51)
best: 2.81 (σ = 0.54)

Average: 2.89 (σ = 0.54)
Mean: 2.91

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 3.65 F U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R' F2 
2. 3.11 U' F2 U F2 U' F U' F' R2 
3. 2.83 U' R F2 U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
4. 2.41 F' U' F R' U R' U F U2 
5. 2.88 U2 F R' F' U F R2 F' R 
6. 3.34 U R2 U R' U2 F U' R U' 
7. 3.90 R' F R' U' F2 R F' U R' 
8. 3.93 R2 F R' F R2 F' R2 F R2 U 
9. 2.91 R U' R' F2 R' F U2 R2 F' 
10. 1.81 F U R2 U' F R' U2 F2 U' 
11. 3.58 U2 R' U R F2 R U' F2 R' 
12. 2.36 F U R2 F U2 R' U' R' U' 
13. 2.59 R' U F R F' U R' F2 U 
14. 3.36 U F' U2 R2 F U' R U2 R' 
15. 4.88+ R' U2 F' U' R2 U F2 R' U' R' 
16. 2.66 R2 F' U R F2 R' U' R' U' 
17. 3.08 R' F2 R' U R2 F' R' F' R 
18. 2.25 F' R F2 U2 R' F' U R' F R' 
19. 1.27 F2 R' U' R U F' U' R' U' 
20. 2.96 R F' U' R F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
21. 2.30 F R2 U' R' F2 U R' U F 
22. 2.03 R' U F U' R2 F R F2 R2 
23. 2.78 U2 R U F2 U F' U' F2 R2 U2 
24. 3.46 U R' F2 U2 R' U F' R2 F' U' 
25. 4.09 R2 F2 R' U R2 F R F2 R' 
26. 3.31 U' F2 U' R2 F R U R' F' 
27. 3.69+ R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 
28. 2.96 F' R2 U F U' R U2 F' U' 
29. 4.88+ R U2 R' U' F2 U2 R' F2 R 
30. 2.43 F' U R F2 R' U' R2 U F' 
31. 3.03 R F' R2 U F U2 R2 F R' U' 
32. 3.13 U R' F2 U R' F' R F' U2 
33. 4.56 R2 U F R' U R2 F' U R2 
34. 3.44 U' R2 F2 U' F R2 F R' F' U 
35. 2.78 F U' R2 F U F2 R' U' F U' 
36. 3.38 R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' F U' F2 
37. 3.84 R U2 F' R2 F R' U2 F2 R U' 
38. 3.06 U F' R' U' F' R2 U F R' 
39. 1.75 U2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 F' U2 
40. 2.14 R F2 U' R' U R' U' F U' R' 
41. 1.86 U' R' F U2 R2 F U F R' U' 
42. 3.00 F' U' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 
43. 2.28 F2 R' U' F2 U R' F R2 U2 
44. 4.28 F2 U F' R F2 R U F' R 
45. 2.50 F R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
46. 2.21 U' F' U2 R' U R2 F2 R' U' 
47. 2.65 F U2 F' U' F2 R2 U R' F' 
48. 2.58 F' R' U' F2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 
49. 4.05 F2 U' R' F' R F' U F2 U' 
50. 3.22 R2 F' U R U2 F' R U2 R' 
51. 3.50 U2 R' U' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U' 
52. 2.19 F U' F R' F2 R U' R2 U' 
53. 2.52 U2 R2 U R2 U' F U2 R2 U' 
54. 3.72 R F2 U' R' U' R F2 R' U' 
55. 2.70 R2 U R U' F U F' U2 F' 
56. 3.00 R2 U2 F' R' F2 U F' U' R2 U 
57. 3.33 R2 F R U' F U' R' U F' 
58. 2.84 R' F2 U' F' R U R2 F' U' 
59. 2.83 U' F' U R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
60. 3.46 R U R' F U2 R' U' F' U' 
61. 1.72 U' F U' R F2 R2 U' F2 R' 
62. 1.80 R' U F R' F' U2 R U R2 
63. 2.40 R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
64. 3.34 R U2 R' U' F2 R F' R U' 
65. 2.86 R F' R F' U R U2 F' R 
66. 3.16 F R2 U2 R' U F U2 F U 
67. 2.31 F R F' U R' F' R2 F2 U2 
68. 2.47 U2 R U2 R F2 U' F' U R2 
69. 3.22 F' R U2 R F2 U' R' F2 U2 
70. 2.66 U2 F' U F2 U' R U R F2 
71. 3.90 U2 R' U F2 U R F' U2 R U' 
72. 3.88 R' F U2 F' R' F2 U R F U' 
73. 2.68 F R2 F R U' R' U' F R2 U' 
74. 3.84 R' F R U2 F' R' U' R U2 
75. 2.56 R2 F' U' R' U2 R' U R U 
76. 2.97 R' F' R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U' 
77. 2.21 U F2 R2 F R' F U' F' R U2 
78. 2.91 R2 F U2 R' F' R U2 F' U 
79. 2.42 U' R' F U2 R' U' R' F' U' 
80. 5.46+ U R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U R' 
81. 4.53 R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U R2 U 
82. 2.90 U F U R2 F2 R' U2 F' U' 
83. 3.28 F U R2 F2 U F' U' R2 U 
84. 2.96 F' U' F2 U F' U2 R U R' 
85. 2.65 U2 R U R2 U' F R2 F' R U' 
86. 2.11 R2 F' R U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
87. 2.94 U F R' F2 R' F U2 F' U' 
88. 3.20 F' R U2 R' F2 U' R U' F2 U' 
89. 2.59 F2 U' R' U2 R F U' F' U' 
90. 3.68 U2 R U' F2 U2 R F' U' R' 
91. 2.72 U F2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F U' 
92. 2.96 F2 U' F U' R F2 R U R' 
93. 3.25 U' R U2 F' U R2 F' R' F' U' 
94. 2.75 F U F' R2 U R' U' R U 
95. 3.13 U2 F2 R' U R F U R2 U' 
96. 2.28 F' R2 U' F2 U F' U2 F2 U' 
97. 2.65 F U F R' F2 R' U R2 U2 
98. 2.96 F R' U2 F R F' U F U2 
99. 2.84 R' U' F R U2 F' R U2 R 
100. 2.88 R2 U2 F R' U F' U' R2 U' 
101. 3.81 U F' R U' F2 U' F R U2 
102. 2.75 R F' R2 F U R2 U2 F' R' U' 
103. 2.61 F R' U F' R2 U R2 U2 R' 
104. 3.02 R2 F R2 F' R' U' F2 R' U' 
105. 1.63 R2 F' U F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
106. 2.77 R2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R2 
107. 2.47 R' F2 R F' R2 U2 F' U R' 
108. 2.44 R' U2 F R2 F U F2 U F U2 
109. 2.65 R2 U F' R F2 R' U' F2 U2 
110. 2.86 F' U R2 U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
111. 3.15 U R2 U F2 R' F U' R' U' 
112. 3.46 R' F U F2 U R F2 R' U' 
113. 2.93 U R' U2 F2 R2 F' R U F' U' 
114. 3.27 F U2 F2 R F' R' U2 R2 U' 
115. 3.00 R F2 U2 F R2 U F' R2 U' 
116. 1.68 R' F' U' F2 R U' R2 U2 F 
117. 3.00 F' U2 R F2 R' F R U2 R U' 
118. 1.97 F2 R2 F U F2 U F2 R' F' 
119. 1.63 U F2 U' R2 F' R' F' R' U' 
120. 3.93 R U2 F R' U' F2 U R' U' 
121. 2.90 R U' R2 U' F2 R U' F' U2 
122. 2.36 U2 F2 U R U' F2 U' F' U2 
123. 1.38 R' F U F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' 
124. 3.22 F' U' F' U' R F U2 R U' 
125. 2.72 F U2 R2 U' F R U2 R F' 
126. 1.70 U' F2 R2 F U2 R U' R' U' 
127. 2.30 R2 F R U' R U F2 U2 R' U' 
128. 2.72 F U2 R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U' 
129. 4.33 U2 F R U2 F' U' F2 R F' 
130. 2.96 R U2 F2 R U' R2 U F2 R U' 
131. 4.42 U' F' U R' U F2 U' F2 U 
132. 1.53 U F2 R F' U F2 R F' U' 
133. 2.77 F U2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U2 
134. 1.44 F2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U' 
135. 1.80 F U2 R2 U F U' R U' R' 
136. 3.27 R U2 R U2 F R' F2 R' F U2 
137. 3.38 U2 R F' R F R2 F2 U' F2 
138. 2.63 R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 F U F2 
139. 3.11 R F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 F' U 
140. 2.77 U' R U' F U R' F2 R U2 
141. 2.94 F R U' R2 F R U2 R U' 
142. 2.52 R' U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
143. 2.70 R' F R U' F' U2 F R U' 
144. 3.38 R' U F U2 F U' R F' U' 
145. 2.31 U' R F' U' R2 U R' F U 
146. 3.47 R2 F R F2 R F' U' F U' 
147. 1.43 U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 
148. 2.97 U2 F2 R' F' R' U2 F2 U' R' 
149. 3.61 R F2 R F2 R2 U F' R' U 
150. 2.41 U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F U2 F


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 18, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> yuxin 5x5
> 
> 1. 49.74 L' Bw R2 B F Lw D2 Uw' R Lw2 D2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw U2 L2 Dw Lw' U Lw U2 F' Dw Fw' Dw B Bw' U2 Dw L U Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' R2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 Rw D2 Bw' R' Bw2 Lw' D L' Uw2 Fw B F' L Lw2 Rw Dw F' Fw



Nice job!
I feel like sub-50 5x5 must be equivalent to sub-4 3x3, at least in the number of people who have achieved it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 18, 2015)

more 4x4 PB's
Mo3 56.71
Ao5 57.50

E: 1:03.56 Ao50


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 18, 2015)

Sub-4 Ao50 Pyraminx


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 18, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Nice job!
> I feel like sub-50 5x5 must be equivalent to sub-4 3x3, at least in the number of people who have achieved it.



I'd associate more like sub-5 because it doesn't yet make sense that the world record would be sub4


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 18, 2015)

Yuxin 5x5 is godly. <3

Average of 5: 1:17.78
1. 1:21.18 D F' R' B2 D' Uw2 Dw F2 Uw2 Lw Dw2 F' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 D' Fw2 D2 U' Uw R' Rw' Fw2 D Bw2 B2 Dw2 R Rw Dw Bw2 B2 R L Uw2 Dw2 L D Dw2 Lw R2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw L' B U' D' Bw R' F' Lw' F Fw Bw2 B2 Lw B L U 
2. 1:12.52 L2 Rw' Lw Dw2 F' Bw2 Rw' Dw D B Fw Bw' Dw' Fw R2 L' Fw' B Bw R' L' F2 Dw' Fw2 Bw' F' Rw' R2 L' Bw B' D B2 Fw2 Dw B Bw' L Bw' F2 D2 Uw2 U F2 Uw2 Bw' D' U R' U' Lw U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 F L2 Uw2 D Rw 
3. (1:32.33) U2 Bw Lw' F2 Lw2 B' F' Bw' Lw2 Fw Rw D' Lw2 Uw L R2 U2 D2 Bw' D2 F2 L' Fw' Bw' U' Dw Bw' D L' R U2 B Dw B' U' Dw Uw' R' D' Bw' Uw2 L' D Lw' B' F2 U' B Rw F Dw' Bw Rw' Fw2 B2 U Lw2 L2 F Uw 
4. 1:19.64 U2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' B F D' U2 F' B Bw Dw' Lw Uw2 U' Dw' Fw L' Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Uw Dw2 Bw' U2 B' Dw' R2 U Bw' U Dw' Rw2 R' Dw2 D' B2 Bw' Fw D Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw R' Fw Lw Rw2 Fw2 R2 Lw2 Uw' L Uw Rw' D Dw B2 
5. (1:12.24) Uw2 F' D' L2 U2 Rw Lw' D Uw' R2 Fw Rw2 L2 B U' Bw2 Lw2 D Uw2 F' Dw2 L' R' U2 F2 Lw L' F2 B2 Rw Fw' Bw' Dw F' B2 U' D' Fw2 R' Dw2 U' Bw' Fw2 F' Dw' U F2 Bw2 L B Lw2 Rw R2 Fw Dw F2 Lw2 F R Lw2


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I'd associate more like sub-5 because it doesn't yet make sense that the world record would be sub4



Idk tho, you kind of have to take Faz out of the equation when talking about 5x5, there's tons of fast people on 3x3 with unofficial sub-5's but only like 5ish with sub-4's. That's more what I was thinking of.


----------



## Riley (Oct 18, 2015)

3x3 PBs (bolded).

number of times: 100/100
best time: 5.77
worst time: 12.98

current avg5: 8.70 (σ = 0.12)
*best avg5: 7.44 (σ = 0.28)*

current avg12: 8.56 (σ = 0.47)
*best avg12: 7.88 (σ = 0.52)*

current avg100: 8.75 (σ = 0.73)
*best avg100: 8.75 (σ = 0.73)*

session avg: 8.75 (σ = 0.73)
session mean: 8.77

5s: 1
6s: 3
7s: 17
8s: 40
9s: 34
10s: 3
11s: 1
12s: 1


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 18, 2015)

PB skewb single, lol

(2.68) L B' L' B R' B' R L'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 18, 2015)

7x7 single and mo3 pb

2:42.59, 2:33.30, 2:38.24 = 2:38.04


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 18, 2015)

Late night average of 5 at 12 am lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-19
avg of 5: 11.875

Time List:
1. 12.017 B L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D B' D2 L' B D' R U' R2 B' 
2. (12.539) L' D2 F2 U' R' B' U' R' D B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 L F2 R 
3. 11.710 F' L2 B U2 L2 U2 B F L2 B' U' L D F L' D' F R' B' F' 
4. (11.145) F2 U R2 F2 R F' U F2 D2 B U2 B2 L2 F U2 D2 B D2 L' 
5. 11.897 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U' R U L F' D' B' F' D2 U'


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 18, 2015)

pyraminx (stackmatted)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-18
avg of 12: 3.05
Time List:
2.70, 2.59, (2.22), 2.52, 3.69, (3.98), 3.12, 3.46, 3.75, 2.51, 2.84, 3.31
first five solves make 2.60 ao5


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 18, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> pyraminx (stackmatted)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-18
> avg of 12: 3.05
> ...



Ties my two PB Ao5's


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 18, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Ties my two PB Ao5's



I think I have a faster one though, can't remember it

lol I think I have gotten 2.60 ao5 twice before, one of them on cam

PB is this
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-10
avg of 5: 2.25
Time List:
(1.49), (3.61), 2.45, 2.59, 1.70


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 18, 2015)

OH: 17.20 PB ao12, 15.95 PB ao5 in there

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-18
avg of 12: 17.20

Time List:
1. 17.61 D2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 B' R2 F L2 U2 L F D R2 
2. 14.92 F L2 D2 U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B U2 F D' L2 F' D2 F' R' 
3. (14.75) D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L' F D2 R B F' D U' F' U 
4. 19.19 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B' L F2 D' L U B F D2 U2 
5. 16.47 D' L' B' L2 F L F' U F' L' U2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 
6. 16.47 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 U R' U' L' B D U2 L D U 
7. 19.96 R2 B2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B D' L2 B2 U2 F U R F L' R 
8. 17.98 L2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L D' B' R2 B R D2 U' F D 
9. (22.64) B2 D F2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 F' U L2 D U' F' D' R' D 
10. 17.26 R2 U F' L D B R' U D F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 
11. 15.68 U R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R F2 U L R' U2 B D2 F' U' 
12. 16.49 U' R2 L B2 U' B2 L' F' R2 L D2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R F2 L B

also 18.09 ao50 and 18.63 ao100 PB's


----------



## imvelox (Oct 18, 2015)

49.97 megaminx single


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2015)

1:41.81 mega single! - less then a minute off you Mattia!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 18, 2015)

2.597 Pyra single 
pyra is stupid tho lol
B U' B L' B L B' L' r u
L U // First Side
(r' rotation) U' L R' L' R (l' r') (b' rotation) R' L R L' R' // LL
14 turns, 5.39 tps

e: 35.52 5x5 3x3 stage ao12


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 2.597 Pyra single
> pyra is stupid tho lol
> B U' B L' B L B' L' r u
> L U // First Side
> ...



[R] U' R' U R U B U' L U r' b'


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 18, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> [R] U' R' U R U B U' L U r' b'



[L] L' R L' U L' U' L U b' r'


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 18, 2015)

Official overall PB 7x7 sinlge on cam  
3:04.13
still only 5th in Germany ._.


----------



## EMI (Oct 18, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Official overall PB 7x7 sinlge on cam
> 3:04.13
> still only 5th in Germany ._.



GJ! Dat gap between NR 5 and NR 6 doe


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 18, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> [R'] L' R L' U L' U' L U b' r'



Doesn't work. I'm assuming you're doing [L] L' R L' U L' U' L U r' b'


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 18, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Doesn't work



Yeah I did the rotation wrong. I always do that for some reason.


----------



## Winter Cuber (Oct 18, 2015)

I haven't done any timed solves for a few weeks because I was concentrating on school. I was averaging high 20s - low 30s. My last 10 solves were all sub-18 with 3 sub 15s.

My previous PB was 15.25


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 18, 2015)

Winter Cuber said:


> I haven't done any timed solves for a few weeks because I was concentrating on school. I was averaging high 20s - low 30s. My last 10 solves were all sub-18 with 3 sub 15s.
> 
> My previous PB was 15.25



gjgjgj
I wish that would happen to me ;-;


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 19, 2015)

Learnt EG1 L-set, have to relearn the sune and antisune algs


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 19, 2015)

12.037 ZB PB! Also 81% through U set of ZBLL. Will try and finish this week


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 19, 2015)

6x6
2:20.35 single
(2:46.17), (2:37.49), 2:40.15, 2:38.04, 2:43.06 = 2:40.42 avg5
(2:33.03), 2:44.80, 2:43.35, (3:02.23), 2:39.35, 2:43.23, 2:47.32, 2:44.73, 2:46.17, 2:37.49, 2:40.15, 2:38.04 = 2:42.46 avg12


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 19, 2015)

lol skewb... 

4.98 Ao5 and 5.84 Ao12.

Time List:
1. 4.39 R U R' L B' U' B U' 
2. 4.66 R L' R U' L B' U B 
3. (3.65) R' L' U B' L' U' R' U 
4. 5.90 R' L B' U L' B U' R L' 
5. (8.40) U L R' B' U R L' B L' 
6. 5.51 L' U' R' B U' L' U B 
7. 5.19 U L R L U' R B' U' B' 
8. 4.79 B U L U L B' R L 
9. 5.43 R' U' R U' L' B' R U 
10. 7.32 L' U' B' R' B' R' L R 
11. 7.63 B L U R' L R' L U' R' 
12. 7.60 U' B L' U R B' R B


----------



## Cale S (Oct 19, 2015)

another tied skewb pb


Spoiler: 3.50 skewb avg50



Average of 50: 3.50
1. 2.95 L R U' L' R L B L'
2. 2.82 U' B L' R' B L U L' U'
3. 3.85 L' B' L' U' B R' U' B U'
4. 3.17 U' L' R L B' L' R' U'
5. 3.55 L' B U' B' U R' U R L
6. 2.85 U' L B' L U B' R U'
7. 3.63 B' L' U R' U L R U'
8. 3.61 R B' R' U' L R' B U' L
9. 4.07 R L U L U R' B L'
10. 3.38 U R' L' R B U R' B L'
11. 2.84 R' B' L' B' L B' U' R L'
12. (2.21) R' L B' L' B U' R B' U'
13. 3.48 U' R L' B R' L R' B L
14. 2.70 R' U' B L U' R B' R'
15. (7.74) U L' B R' U' B' U' B R'
16. 5.82 L R' L B R B U R U
17. 3.35 L B L' U' R' L' B U'
18. 3.16 B' U' L' B R L R L R
19. 3.60 R U' B' U L' B L' B' L U'
20. (1.87) L U' B' R U' L' B R
21. (6.66) B' L U' B R U R' U'
22. 4.59 R' B U B' R' B' R L'
23. 4.28 L R' B L U' R' B L
24. 3.83 B R U B' L U L R' L
25. 2.55 B' U' B L B L' U B L'
26. 3.44 R' B U L' R L' U' L R
27. 3.10 R' L B' L' U R L U'
28. 3.46 U' R U B' U' L' B' R
29. 4.25 R' L U L U R' L U'
30. 3.58 R' L R B' L' R U' B'
31. 4.46 U R U' B' R' L' R B' U'
32. (6.34) B U' B' U' B' U' B' L B'
33. 2.82 L' R' L B R' L U L R'
34. 3.66 U R' U R' L' U' B U' R
35. 2.88 R' U B' R' U L U' B' R'
36. 3.79 L R L' R U B U' L'
37. 2.81 L' R' B' U B' L U R
38. (2.07) R B' U' L U B R' B R'
39. 2.96 U L' R' B' U R L R'
40. 4.30 U L B L' R' B' U' B'
41. 2.56 U L B' L U' R' L' U R'
42. 3.82 B R' B L B' U B' U R'
43. 3.57 U' R' L R U' L' B' L
44. 3.95 U L B' R B' L' U' R'
45. 2.53 R L' U R B L' U L' R
46. 4.35 R L U' R' B U L B' L
47. 2.75 U' L U L' R' L' R U
48. 5.00 U L' R' B U' B' U' L'
49. 3.40 R' L' R L U' B R L R
50. 2.61 R' B L U B R' B' L' U


cool solve part of the avg100 but not avg50:

2.99 U R B U L U B R U
y' x
R r' R' r
y' f r' R r R' x' y R r R' b (1-looked)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 19, 2015)

181. 9.839 D2 R' D' R' B D2 B' L' U' B F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 

THIS WOULD HAVE BEEN A PB IF NOT FOR THE STUPID GD PERM

Edit: Nvm PB and finally sub-9. Fullstep too

186. 8.834 U R D2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L F' L2 D2 F' U' F' R F'

Edit 2: PB ao5 lol that counting 12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-19
avg of 5: 11.034

Time List:
1. 10.046 D2 R' U2 L R2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 U' R' U' F' L R2 D L2 U' R 
2. 12.124 F' D B R L2 F U2 R2 D L D2 F2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D' 
3. (13.305) U L2 U L U D' B U B R' F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 
4. (8.834) U R D2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L F' L2 D2 F' U' F' R F' 
5. 10.933 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 F D' L' B' U' R F' R2 U' L'


----------



## mafergut (Oct 19, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Nvm PB and finally sub-9. Fullstep too
> 
> 186. 8.834 U R D2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L F' L2 D2 F' U' F' R F'
> 
> Edit 2: PB ao5 lol that counting 12



GJ! You have progressed quite fast. Almost PDF-fast, I'd say 
I still hope I can get a sub-10 some day, even if just once. My only sub-9 will forever be the re-play of your former PB scramble with a 1-move X-cross


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 19, 2015)

mafergut said:


> GJ! You have progressed quite fast. Almost PDF-fast, I'd say
> I still hope I can get a sub-10 some day, even if just once. My only sub-9 will forever be the re-play of your former PB scramble with a 1-move X-cross



Thanks and good luck! You will get there some day, and it is a pretty unbelievable feeling, even if it is a one-move xcross


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 19, 2015)

Finally officially sub 9: 8.60 average yesterday


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 181. 9.839 D2 R' D' R' B D2 B' L' U' B F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2
> 
> THIS WOULD HAVE BEEN A PB IF NOT FOR THE STUPID GD PERM
> 
> ...



Nice! And wow your PBs are really consistent, when I got my first sub 12 avg100 I think I already had a sub 10 avg5 lol


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 19, 2015)

PB ao5 club
19.78, (15.22), 17.57, 17.93, (19.98) = 18.43
first ever ao5 with no sup-20s


----------



## imvelox (Oct 19, 2015)

48.99 megaminx single


----------



## Chree (Oct 19, 2015)

Had a few firsts at Puget Sound Open 2015 on Saturday. 

Took 2nd in 7x7! So first ever Podium. 4:52.85, 4:44.28, 4:33.72
My official 7x7 records are now faster than my official 6x6 records. In fact the worst time there is still faster than my official 6x6 single.

And I was 1 rank away from making it to finals for 3x3, but the Ryan Lim, 10th seed, had to leave early. Hence my first Finals appearance! Still finished in 12th... but was happy to be part of the show 



Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;-0L_G58b2vc]http://youtu.be/-0L_G58b2vc[/video]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0L_G58b2vc


----------



## mafergut (Oct 19, 2015)

Chree said:


> Had a few firsts at Puget Sound Open 2015 on Saturday.
> 
> Took 2nd in 7x7! So first ever Podium. 4:52.85, 4:44.28, 4:33.72
> My official 7x7 records are now faster than my official 6x6 records. In fact the worst time there is still faster than my official 6x6 single.
> ...



Congratulations! When are you planning on fixing that strange thing in your records, I mean, competing in 6x6?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 19, 2015)

New 3x3 PB Ao5 and Ao12
8.97 Ao5
9.93 Ao12
1. 8.56 R2 F U2 B L2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B D' R F2 U' L2 D' F' L2 D2 
2. 8.86 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L B R' B' D' F' D2 U2 L B2 
3. 10.59 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' R' D' U' L F U' B L2 R F' 
4. (15.41) B' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F L2 R D F D2 L' F L2 F U' L2 
5. (8.13) B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F' D B' L D U L2 B F2 D2 
6. 9.42 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L B' D2 U' R2 U R' F R2 U 
7. 10.65 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 F' R' F2 L D2 F2 D' L' R' 
8. 8.87 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' R2 U2 L' F' R2 D L2 U' R U' B2 U2 
9. 8.63 F B L U2 B D R2 B' U R2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R' 
10. 9.91 R2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 B D L R' U' L' D' R2 D F2 D2 
11. 10.19 D' R2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U R U2 B L F D' R B L2 R' 
12. 13.66 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R B U2 L' B D2 F U F'


----------



## Chree (Oct 19, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Congratulations! When are you planning on fixing that strange thing in your records, I mean, competing in 6x6?



Hah... well I tried fixing it last month, but my first solve in a Combined round was a DNF, so I wasn't able to continue. Off by a slice move .


----------



## Torch (Oct 19, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-19
mean of 3: 9.36

Time List:
1. 8.72 U' B D2 L B U' F L D2 L2 U' F2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D B 
2. 8.43 R' B D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 U' F' D' L' F' U2 L D2 U' 
3. 10.93 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R U' R' F D B2 R B R'

Both 8s were PLL skip with no AUF.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 19, 2015)

Chree said:


> Hah... well I tried fixing it last month, but my first solve in a Combined round was a DNF, so I wasn't able to continue. Off by a slice move .



You'll manage to do it in your next comp. I'm sure.
I wish I could find a comp nearby so I could go to one.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 19, 2015)

So I got a sub-GAR Pyra average while practicing for Athens Fall 2015
5.27, (4.15), (6.62), 5.80, 5.64 = 5.57. PB is 5.40.
I'm coming for you Katie! muahahahaha

e: stupid 6mover single
2.071, U R' L l r u'
solution was optimal, so 2.89 tps (it felt like a lot more xD)
p. s. Also sub-GAR, I'm coming for you Jared! muahahahahaha


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 19, 2015)

finished some big avgs:

4x4 ao1000: 42.06, best ao100 was 40.83, ao50 40.31

6x6 ao100: 2:39.69 ao100, 2:36.56 ao50 not bad

next up: 7x7 ao100 , skewb and 2x2 ao1000


----------



## nalralz (Oct 19, 2015)

Reached 100 subscribers!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 19, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-19
avg of 12: 32.32

Time List:
1. 29.66 Rw' D' L R' U Uw' D2 L' D' F Uw2 F2 D L B F Fw D' F D2 B Fw' U Fw2 Uw L' B' L Rw' Uw Rw' R' Fw2 Uw U B R' U' L2 D 
2. 33.17 Fw D B' U2 Uw B' L D' U2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 B F2 U' Uw L2 Rw2 Fw' F' Uw B2 D Uw2 L F2 Fw' B2 D' F2 Uw' F' Rw' L' R2 Fw L2 D R Uw 
3. (35.33) F Uw F' B2 D' Uw' B L' D2 B' Uw Fw2 F' D U Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' L Uw2 D F' Fw' B2 Rw L' Fw2 U' F Fw' Rw' L F' U' B' U R2 Fw R2 
4. 32.28 B2 L2 B' U B' F L2 D2 Uw' B' Rw' Uw' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U L F2 D Uw L2 R D' L U D' Rw U D2 Fw2 R2 Uw Fw' Uw 
5. 33.66 D2 Uw R' U' L' U R D' Fw D U B' Rw D Rw' R D' F2 R F U' L' Rw R2 U2 Fw B2 D Uw2 U2 L D' L Uw2 F Fw B' U2 Fw2 Uw2 
6. (29.52) F U Rw2 D Uw Fw' U2 Rw Fw2 F2 L Uw2 L2 U2 R' U D Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 D R' Uw' F R' L' F' L2 F Uw B2 L2 D' B R' Uw U B' Rw2 
7. 32.26 L' Rw2 F' Uw D L Uw L B Uw2 F' R Uw R Fw U L U2 F2 B' Fw2 U F' D B2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 Rw B R Rw2 L' Uw2 L2 U F 
8. 30.02 Fw2 B' D R' Rw' B' U' D L Rw F' B L' F2 D2 U2 B' Uw2 Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D L Rw' U F2 Uw' D2 R2 U2 Uw B R Rw L D' L' D 
9. 33.60 L2 R2 Rw' U2 D2 L F R Uw2 L2 Rw R2 B' D2 U F' U L2 D2 U Rw2 D2 R Rw D' U2 R F2 Rw' F' R B2 Uw2 L' F2 Fw' L B2 F R2 
10. 31.94 B Fw L D' Uw2 B' R' L U B U2 F Rw2 Uw D2 Fw F2 R' Rw B L' U Rw2 Uw2 R' U R' Rw2 B2 F D2 Rw' R' B2 D' U B2 U Fw Rw2 
11. 33.89 F2 Rw B' Uw F2 Uw2 D L' B' D2 R F Uw B' Uw' D Rw' R Fw2 F2 Uw' L2 Rw Fw2 Uw' F' Uw2 L2 Rw' D2 Fw' D R' B Uw F Fw' Rw' Uw' F' 
12. 32.71 Uw D' R2 D2 U2 Fw' Uw2 R L2 B' Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw B Fw' U' R Uw2 L2 Fw Rw2 U Fw' R2 Fw' U Rw' D' Fw' B' Rw' R' B2 Rw' B2 L2 D' L' D'

Cyclone boys G4 is the bomb.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 5.27, (4.15), (6.62), 5.80, 5.64 = 5.57. PB is 5.40.
> I'm coming for you Katie! muahahahaha



I've got my eye on you.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Reached 100 subscribers!!!



Didn't you reach 100 already a few weeks ago? 

Also relearnt sune eg1, now 3 more algs to go for Full eg1


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 20, 2015)

6.78 single, second sub 7, PLL skip.


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 20, 2015)

My Meiying came and I got a full set of PBs in my first mo100 with it, including dropping my mo100 from 21.96 to 20.37. 
15.02 single
16.92 mo3
16.76 ao5
19.02 ao12


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2015)

I still can't get on here on my main computer 

Helicopter Cube UWRs:
25.75 single
35.63, (52.40), 34.03, (32.47), 32.63 = 34.10 avg5
36.00, 35.40, (48.91), 44.31, 42.82, 32.74, 37.20, 32.45, 36.99, 39.64, (31.06), 46.00 = 38.36 avg12
41.06 avg100:


Spoiler



Average of 100: 41.06
1. (29.36) UB BR DR BR DL FR DB UF UB UR BL UB UR BL UF UB FR BR UL BL UR UB DL UF DB UL UB DF UL BR UR UF BL UR BR DL BL DF DR BR
2. 53.15 DB DL FL DB FR DL BL DF DL BR UF BL UB FL DB DF DR BL UL BR DL UF UB FR DR BL FR DR DF UF FL DF FL DR UL DF FL UL DB DR
3. 43.31 UR BR BL UF DR BR UL UB DL DR UR UF UL FL BL UB FR DL UF UR DR UB BL BR FR DL BL FL DL UB UL UR UF UB BR UR FR UL FL DF
4. 41.36 UB DR DF UL UF UR FL FR BR DB UB DL DR BL FR UF FL DB UR DF FR DR BL UB DF DL FL UF BL UL DB FL UR UL DR DF UF FL DR UR
5. (53.31) DR DF UF UR UF UB BL FR UB FL DL UF DR FR UF BR DF UB FR DL FL DB UL UB DL FL DR UF DB BL FL DB UR UB FR UR UF BR BL UL
6. (53.44) BL UR UL DF DB DL DF DB BL UF DL DR UR DB BR UL FR DF FR UB BL DR UL DF FR UB DF BR UR UB BR UL BL FL DL UR UL FR BR DF
7. 48.00 BR UF DF BL UB FL DF BL UF BR DR BR DR FL BR FR DF DR UR FR FL DB UR DF DL FL DF DR DL UL DF BR UF DR UL BL UF DL UB UL
8. 52.28 DF FL UB BL UB DL FR UR BR UR DB UF FR DR FR UF UR BL UL DF DL UB DB BL UL BL UR UB UR DB DR FR DB DF DL DB DL DB DL BR
9. 31.62 FR DR UL UB DL UF UR DB BL FL FR UR DR UL DF DB BR FL DF FR DR BL UR DL BL DB BR FR UL DL UB DF DB UR FR UL BL DB BL UB
10. 34.62 BL FL DF UR FL UF DL FL UB DL UF DF DL UL DR BL UF UL DL DB DF BR FR UR DR BL BR DF FR DF UB DB DL UR DF DR UB DF DL UF
11. 33.58 DB BL FL DR UF DB DL FR BR UB DF DL UF DF DL DB UR FL DF UL DL UB UF UR UB UL FL DL DB DR DL FL FR DF BL UR FR UL BR DB
12. 52.59 DL UB UR UL UB BL DF DB DR UF FL FR UF FR DB UL UB DR UR BL DL BL DL UB UR BL UB FL BR BL UF DF DB DL DR UB DB BL DB FL
13. 46.14 BL DB FR UR DF DL UB UF BL DR UL DL DF DB UB UR FL UB UL BR FR DF UR UB DR DL DB UF DL FL BR DB UR DF UF BR DR FL UR UF
14. 37.83 UF DF BL UL DB UR FL DR FR BR UL BL FL UF DF DL FL BL DF FR UR UB FL UR UF DL UB FL UL BL FL UB DF DR DB DL FR FL DL DR
15. 48.85 DB UF UR DF BL DR FL FR DB DF UB DL UR DF BL UB UF BR DR DL FR BL UF UL DB UR DR DF FR UB UF BR DL DB UL UR BR BL FR UR
16. 35.38 UR UB DF BR UL FR DL DB BL DF DR FR DR UB UR FR UB UR FR DL UB DB BL UR DB FR DL DF FL UR DR DB UB DL DF DB FL UR UL DL
17. 41.46 FL BR BL DF DR FR UF UR DL BL BR UR UL UB FL DB BR DR DB BL DF UF DB FL UL BL UR UL DF FR DB DR UB DL FL DF DB FR UR DR
18. 47.29+ DR DF DR UR UF DL UR DF DB UF DR UL DF UF DL UR BL DB UL UF UB FR BR UF DL DR BL DB FL UR UB DR BL DF UF BR FL DL DR BR
19. 37.60 UF UR DL UF UB DF DR BL DB UL FR BL UB DR UL BL DF UR FL FR UR UB DR UR UB FR UL DB DL UF DR DF UL UB DB FR DL BR DF BL
20. 34.33 FR UF DF BR BL DL UL DF UB UL DR DB DL UB DF UF UL FR DB DR UR UB BR DB UL UB DR UL DF UR FL UB UF BL FR UL UR DF BL FR
21. 38.09 UB BL FR UR DF DL UL DB FL DL BR UF FL FR BL UR DR DF UL UB FR DB BL UR DF UL UF UL UF DB DL DF UL UR DB BR DR DL DB FR
22. 35.93 UB UR BL BR FL DF UL DB UB FL FR UF FL BR UR UB BL UB DB BR DB BL DF UB DL FL BR UF FR UR BL UB FR DF DL BL UR UL DR UF
23. 46.70 DF UR FL UF FR DL UR UF BR UB DR UL UB DB BL UB DR BR UL UB FR DR UL DB UR FL UF FR UB DL DR FR FL DR DF DL BR DB DF UL
24. 32.25 FR UL DL DF BL DL BL FR DR UL BR DR FL UB DF BR DB UF UR BR DL UB BL DL DB FR FL DR FR UR UB UR DF FL DB DR BL UB UF UL
25. 48.10 UF DL DB FL DF UF BR UL DB FL DL UF UR DF UL UB FL DF FL UL FR UR UB FR DL BL DR BR DF UF DL UL FL DB UL DR FL UB FR DB
26. 46.72 UR DB BL FL UL DR DB BL FR DR UR FR DB DL DR BR FR UB FL DL BR FL DF UL UB DL UL DR UF DF DB FL UL BL DR FR DL BL UB DL
27. 42.62 UL BR DB DF BL UR DB FL DF DR UL DF BL FL DB BL DF BR UR BR DL FL DR BR DB UR FR DL BR FL DR DB BR UR UF FR DL DB DF UF
28. 47.12 BR FL DR UL BL UR DL DF BL UF FL UF UR DL UL UF UL UR UB DR DF DR BL DF DL UF DF DL BR FR DR DF DB DR BR DR FR DB UF FR
29. 43.48 UF BR UL UR BR UB UF DB DF FL BR UL BL UF UR UL UB DR FL DF FR UL UR DB FR UF DF DR FR DL FL DR BR BL UL UR DF FR DF UR
30. 31.65 UR BL UB UF BL UB DB DR UL BR BL UB UR FL FR UR BR UF UL DF DR UB UL DF UR UF DR FR BL DF UR FL DB BR UF FR DB BL DR DB
31. (25.75[last layer was just a 2-2 edge cycle]) UR BL UL DL DF DB UF UR BR FR BL UL UF DR BL UB BR UB DB BR DR FL UL UB BL UL FR DF FR DB UR FL UB UL DR FL UF UB BR UR
32. 34.51 DR UL UR DB UF FR DL UF FL BR FR BL UR UF DL BR DR UB FR DR UR DF DR FR BR DB BR UR DF FL DL DF UF DB FR UB UL DR DB BR
33. 37.71 DF UF BR FR UL UR BR DL FL UB UR DB DL DB FR UL DF DR UB FR BR FL BL DB DR BL BR UL FL UF DB BL FR UB DR FL UR DF FL FR
34. 41.00 DR UR DF DL DR DF UB BL BR UL DR DB DL FR DF FL DB UL DF BL DL FL BL DF UL FL UL BL DL BR BL DL FL FR UL FL UF UR UF UB
35. (56.79) UB UF DR BR FL UF DR DF UL DR UF UR UL DL UF BL UR UF UL DL UR BL FL DL FR BR DB UL UR UF UR UL UF FR DF UF UL BR DL DF
36. 44.84 UB UR DR BL DB UL UB BR UF UR UL DF FR DR FR DB DR DB FR BR DL DR UR DB BL BR DL FR UF DF FL FR UB UL UR DR DB UF UR UB
37. 42.39 UL DF UF FR DF UL DL BL DF DB UF DL UL DF FR FL BL DL BR UF DF DB UL DL DR DF BR FL UL UR BR DR UR DL UB DB UR UF FR FL
38. 52.33 UL UB UR DL FL DL DF FR DF FR DR FR UL DB UF FR UL UR FR BR UF DB FL UL UR BR UR UF BR UB FR DB DF UF DR UL BL UR BR DB
39. 42.18 FR UF FL BR DF FR DF DL DR UL UR UF UB UR UB DB BL UF FR DF DL FL BL BR UB DR UL DF FR FL UF BR UR FR BR FL UR BR UR BL
40. 38.70 BL UR UL UF DL UR UF FR DB DL FL DF FL FR DF UF DR UL FR UF UL UF FL UL DL BL FL DR UR UL FR FL UR DR UF UL UR UF UR UL
41. 52.76 FL UR BR DL DR DF UR FL BR DF DL UB BL DB FR BR UR FL DL BL FR DB UL DF UF DR UR DB BL DL UF FL UR UB BL UR DL BR UB BL
42. 35.63 UB DB BR FL UF FL BL DR DL DB UR DL BR FR UR DF BR UL FR DB UF BL BR DR FL FR DB DL FL BR UB UR BR UL UF UR BL UB UF UR
43. 52.40 FL DB FR DF UL BR UR DR DB UB DR BL BR FL UL BL FL UR DF UL FR DF UB FL DF FL DR FR DF UF DB DL UR UB DR DB DR DL UR FL
44. 34.03 DL UF BR DB FR DR FR BR DL UF FR DR UF FL BR DL FL UL BL UB UL UF FR BL FL DR FR DL FL UR DL BL BR FL UR DF BR UL UF DB
45. 32.47 DF BR DB FL BR DB FR UR BR DB DF FL FR BL DR FR BR UF DL BL UL FL DB UL UB DR BR UR DF FR UR DF FL BL DF FL DB DR DF DB
46. 32.63 FR UB BL DF UF UL DR BR DB DL UB FL UR UF DL UB BL DF BR UB FR UR DL UB UL UB DR UL DB FL DF BR UL UR UF BR UR UB UL UR
47. 39.31 UF DB UR BL DB FL UB DL BR FL DB UL UR FL DL DB DR DF DR BR BL UR UB UR FR DR DF UR BR BL DB UB UL DR BL UL DB UR FR DR
48. 38.03 UL BL DL BL DB UL BR DB BL DL DB UL DR UF BR FR DF UB UL UF UR UL DR UF BR FL DR UL DL UF UL FR BL UF UR UL BR DR UR UB
49. 41.71 DR DF FR DF DR DB DF DR FR DL FL DB UR DL UB DF DR UF DB DF DL BR BL UB FL DR UL DL DF DL UB FL DR DF DR UR UF DL BL DL
50. (30.51) FL BL UL UF BL UR DL DF FL DL DF UB DB DR DL FL FR DL DF FR BL DF DR UL BL UR DB BL UL DB UB UR UB DF UR UF UB FR BR FL
51. 46.92 FR DL DR BL DF UF DR DF UB BR UL FL BL DR DF DB FL UR DL DB DL UL BR UF DF FL BL DF UB DL DF DB UF FL UF DL DB UR FL DR
52. 40.79 BL BR FR UB UL DB UF FR BR DF DL DF UR BL DL FL UL BL UF FL DR FR UR BR DF UL FR DF UB DR DL DF DR UL UF FR DL UB DB UF
53. 44.89 DL DF UB DB UF BR UR UB UF FR UF BL DF DL DB UB UL FR FL UL FL UR BR UR UF FL DL UL DB BR DR BR DF DR FR DF BL UF UB BL
54. 39.98 UL FL DB DF FR DL DR UL BL DB BL UR UF FR UB BR DF UL UR DR BR FL DR DF FL DF BR UL DL UB UR UB FL DB BL DB UR UF DL UR
55. 41.10 DR DL FL UF UB DF UR UL FR FL UR BR BL UF FL UL DL FR FL UL DL UR DB UB UL DF BL DR FR UF BR UL DF DL DR FR UF DF FR DF
56. 39.07 UL DB UF BR FL UL DR UB BR UF BL DL DB DF DR DF BR FL BL DR UB UF UR FR DR UF FL DB FR UB BL BR DB UB DF UL BL FR UB UL
57. 39.75 UL FR UB UR DB FL DR DB BR FR UB UL UR DL DB UB BR FL UB UL DR FL UB DB UR BL UB UL BR DF FR UB FL DF DL FR FL DR BL UB
58. 43.38 DL BL DF BR UF UR FR DF DR DB BR DF FL UF BL DB BL DR BR UR UL FR UF FL DF UB UF BR FR DL DR FL DL UR BR UR FL BR UL UF
59. 40.65 FL UB UF BR DR DL DF BR DR FL BR UF DF FL DR UF BL UL DL UR FR BL UB BR BL UB UR FR DR UB UF DB FR DF BL DB FR UR UL UF
60. 40.20 FL DF UF BR UL DL UR FL DF BR FL UL DB FR UR BL DL FL BL FR UF DL FR BR UB DF FR UR FR FL DF BR FL FR DB UR BL BR DB BL
61. 37.87 BL UB FL BL DR UB DF BR UR DL FL FR DR DL UR UB BR UR UF DR DB UB DF FL BL DR UR DL BL DF FR FL UL DL UF BR UR DB FR DR
62. 48.22 UL FR DF DB BL DB UB BL FR DR UL DL BL BR DL DB DL UR BR UR DR UB BL DL UL DB FR DL BR DF DL UF FL DB UL DF DL DR FR DB
63. 42.06 UF FR DB UF UB FR UF BR DL UB BR BL DF DL DF UL DR BL UB UR BR DB DR UR UB UL DF FR BR UF BL DL DB DL FR DR FR BR UB UR
64. 36.86 BL UR UB UF DF DR DB DF DL UR DB UF DR DF UL DB FL UF DL DB UB DL UR BL DL DR DF DR DF UL BL UL FR DL FL DF UB UL BR FL
65. 45.12 DB BL DF UR BR UF FR DR DB DL BR UF UB DR BL DF UB UL UF FR DL BL DL UB BR DR UL UF DF BR FR UF DR UL BR DR FL DL UL DF
66. 39.53 BR DF DR DF FR BL FL UL DF UB DL BR UB BL DR DB FR UL BR UR FR DF BL FR FL UL BR FL DB UB DL DF BL UR DL DB UF DF FR DL
67. 37.70 DR UL UF DL BL FR BR UR BR UL DB DL UB UR BR BL FL UR FR UR UL FR DR FR BL BR UL DL BL DL UL FL UB UL FL BR UF BL UL UR
68. 46.56 DR UR FL UB DB UR FR BL DF DB UF UL UB UL DL FR BL DR UF FL DL FR UF FL DB DF BR UL DB UB FR DR UR UL BR DB BR FL BL UL
69. 46.04 UL DF BR UB DL FL UL UB UF BL UR UB DR BR DF UL DL BL DF DB BR FL UL DB UF FL DR UB FR UL DL FL UB BL DB UL UB UF FR UF
70. 43.75 UR BR DB BL UL DL UF UR DF BR UF BL UR UF UL DL UB DB DL DR FR FL DF UF UL FR FL BL UR BR UF DB DL BL FR UR UL FL DF FL
71. 36.52 DB UF BR DR UL DF FL BR DR UR BR UR UB DR DB UL BR UF UR DR UB FL FR UF UR UF BL DR UR FR UL UF FR UB DF DB BR UB UR BL
72. 39.98 BL BR UL UF BL UR DF DL DB DL BR FR DF DB UL BL UB FL DL UL UR UB DF DB UR UB UF BL UR UL DR DF UF UB FR UR DB FL DF BR
73. 44.66 FR DR UL DL DB DF BR DR UR FR UB DL DR BR UR DB BL DL DF DL BL DB FR UB UF UR BR DR BL UL BR DR FL UR BR DR UB DF DR FL
74. 40.44 DB BR BL FL DF UF UB UR DL BR UL UR FL UL DB BL FR UB DB UR FR UB UL FL UL FL DR DB BL UF FL UB UR DL FL UL UF FL UB DR
75. (1:16.42) UF DF FR UB UL DL BL UF UB BR FL DL UF DF UL UF UR UB UR UF DB DR FL BR DR DB UR DF UF BL FL UR DB UB BR DL UL DF DB UR
76. 36.00 UB FL UL FR DB BR DF UB DB UF FL DF DR BR DB DR BL BR UF DL FL BL UF UR UB DF UF BR FR DB DR DL BL UR DB UL BR DF FL DB
77. 35.40 BR DF DL UF BL UR DR FR BR UR FL DR UB FR UR UF UB DL FR BL UB DF DL DF DB DR UR BR UL DR BL UR UF DL FL BR DR BL BR UB
78. 48.91 FR FL DL UR FR BL BR FL DF DB FL DF UR UB DL BL DB UR BR UL UB UL DF BL UL DB BR DR DL UF BR FL BL DL DF FR DL UB DF UL
79. 44.31 UR UL BL UF DF UB UL FR DF DB DR BR DB UF FR BL DF BR UR UB DR BL FR DR UR UB FL DF UR UF BR UB BL DB UL UR FR BL FL DR
80. 42.82 UL BL UL UB DL DB BR UR UL DF DR UB UF BR FR UR BR FL DR DF BL UL UB DR BL DL BL BR UR UB FR DB UR FR UB BR UB BL DB UF
81. 32.74 UR DR DF FR DB DF BR UF FL UR UB UL UB BL DR BR UF DF UL UB UF FL DF BR FL UR UF FR UR BR UR UB FR UL DF DR UR DL DF UB
82. 37.20 FL DL DB UL DF FR UF FL UF FL UF BR UB DR FR UR UL FR BR UR UF DF BR UR DR UL FL UB DB UR UL DF DR DF BL UF UR FL UF UL
83. 32.45 UR DL FR UB FL DB UL BL DF DB UF BL DB DL BR UR UL UF FL BR FR DL UR DR UL FR BR UB BR UF DR DB FL UB DL FL UL UB UL DB
84. 36.99 DL DF BR DR FR BL FL UF FR UR UF DF UR DB UL BL BR DR DF DL FR DB DR UR UF DF UB BR UR UF FR DF UF FL UR UL DB BL FL UF
85. 39.64 UB DL DF DL FL FR DR UL DL DB DL UF FL BL DF UR FL DF UB UR UL FL DB DL DR UL FL DB UL UF DR UB UL DL FR UR BL DF DR DB
86. (31.06) DF FL UB UL BR DL BL DF FR DB UB UR FR BR DL UB FL BL UR UL DR FR UR UB UR DB BR FR DF UB UR FR BL DB UB UF FL BR UR UL
87. 46.00 FR FL BR DF DB BL UL BR UR UF DR UL DB UR DL DF DB BL FL DF FL UF BR DR DB DR BL DL FR DR UL FR DF DR BL UL UF DF FR UB
88. 47.12 BR FR UR UB BL UL FR UR BR FL DB UB FR UF UL DL FR BL BR DL UF UR DB BR DF FL DF DL DR DB UB BL BR DF FL DR DF UL UF FR
89. 40.53 DF UL UR DR BL DB DF FR UR BL FL DB DR BR DL UR FL DL UF FR UB BR UB UR BL FL BR UF UL FL BL DF FL DL UB FL UF BL DL DB
90. 36.68 DB DR UB FR FL DF BR UL UB DB UF BL UL DB UB UL DL DF FL DB UL UR DR UF DL DF DL DB DF BL BR FL DR DL UR BR UF DR BR FR
91. (59.76) FR BL DL DF FR UR BR UR UL BL UL DR UF DB DF DL UR DB UF DL FL DR UL UF BR UR DF DR FL DB DF FL DL UF BR FL DF UL FL UF
92. 35.42 BR BL UL DF UR FR BR DL DR BR DB FL UF FL UB UF FL UR DL UL DR BL BR DR DF UF FL BR UF UR DL BL FL UL BL UL DF DL UF DR
93. 39.04 UB DB UR BL DR DL FR FL DF UR UB DB DL UR DR FL FR DL UR UF DR UR UF FL DL UL FL DF BR UF UB FL BL UL BL UL FR UB DL BL
94. 36.70 DL UL DF DB BL UF UB UR UF FR BL DR DF DL UB FL FR UL DB BR DL BL FL UL UB BR UF UR DB DR DL BL UB DL BL FL UB BR UR UB
95. 31.31 FL UL UB FL BR UB DL FR UR FR BL UF FR UF DR UB DB FL DL UF BL DR BR DB UL UF DR BL FL UF UR UB DB DL UL UB UF FR BR UF
96. 42.70 BL DR DF UL UF FR BL BR DF UF DB DL UB FL DL UR BL UF DL FL UB DF UR DB DR UB BL DF UF DR DF DR DL BL UB BL BR UL DF DR
97. 44.04 DL UL DB BL FR DB DR FR UF BL FL UL FL DB DR FR UL BR DL DF DB FR BR DL BL DL DB FL UB UF DL UR UB DR UL DF FR DB DR DB
98. (30.75) BL DB UR FL DL BL FR UR FL UL DB FL BL FR UF FR DB UL BL DF FR UF FR UR BR UL BL DL UR FR BL DR FL UF FR UL DR DL DB UR
99. 46.92 DF BR DR DF UF FR DB DR BL DF UR UB UF BL FL DR UB BL FR DF BR UB BL DR UF FL DF DR UR DL BL UF UB BR FR DF UB BR FR UF
100. 35.65 BL FL BR DB UF DF UL UB FR BL UB BL FL UF BR UB DR DL UR DF DB BL DL FR UB DB UL DR DB DF UF UR UB UL UF BL DR UL UF UR


----------



## Cale S (Oct 20, 2015)

yay



Spoiler: 3.47 skewb avg50



Average of 50: 3.47
1. 2.52 B R' B R' L U' R' B R'
2. 2.98 L R' B' R L' B L' U' L
3. 3.38 L B R B L B L' R B'
4. 4.10 B U' R' U L' R' B L' U
5. 2.66 B L B' L' U R L' U' L'
6. (5.71) B' R U R' L' B' R B U'
7. 3.65 L U L' U L B' U L U'
8. 3.24 R U R' L R' B' U' R
9. 3.58 L' R U' L U R' B' L U
10. 2.66 L' U B U R L' B' L
11. 4.00 U R B R U B L U' L'
12. 3.08 B' R L B' R' L U B' L'
13. 4.53 U B R L U B' U' R' B
14. 3.51 B U L' R L B' R L' R
15. 2.87 U R U B U' R' U' L'
16. 2.53 U B U' B U B' L B
17. 3.47 R' L B U R' L' B U'
18. 4.54 R' L' U' B L U' R B
19. (7.26) B R L U L' U B' U L'
20. 3.20 U L' R' B' U R' B U R'
21. 3.02 B' L' R' L' U L B L R
22. 3.30 B R' L' U' L U B' L
23. (2.44) R L' R U B' L U L
24. 2.93 L' U B' R U B R' U
25. 3.39 L' U R B' R' U B' L
26. (2.08) R B U R' U L' B' L' U L'
27. 2.88 U' L B U L U L' U R
28. 3.44 L U B' U' R U L' R'
29. 3.74 R L' B' R U R U' R U
30. 3.21 B' L' B R L U L' B'
31. 4.18 R B' U B' U' L' U B
32. 3.19 L B R L' B' L B L R
33. 2.96 R L' B R' B' R U' L
34. (7.07) R U R B' R' U L' R L'
35. 4.15 R U' R' L' U R L U' R' L'
36. 5.23 B' L' R U' B' U B L'
37. 3.65 B' U L U' L R' B U' R'
38. 3.65 U' B' R B' U B' R B L R'
39. 3.66 L' U L' U' R' L R U R'
40. 4.51 L R L' U' L' U L' U'
41. 3.23 L B' L U R' U' B' U'
42. 3.52 R' U R' B' U L R' L' R'
43. 2.58 R B U B U L' U L U
44. 4.68 B R' B' R U' B' L B' R
45. 3.03 R L' B L U B L B' R'
46. 4.27 B R' B L R U' R' U L
47. 3.14 B' R L' U B L' U' L' B'
48. 3.30 R' B L' U' L R' U R
49. 3.23 B' R U R' B' R L' B
50. (2.25) B' U L B' R' U B U





Spoiler: 3.32 avg25



Average of 25: 3.32
1. 3.58 L' R U' L U R' B' L U
2. 2.66 L' U B U R L' B' L
3. 4.00 U R B R U B L U' L'
4. 3.08 B' R L B' R' L U B' L'
5. 4.53 U B R L U B' U' R' B
6. 3.51 B U L' R L B' R L' R
7. 2.87 U R U B U' R' U' L'
8. 2.53 U B U' B U B' L B
9. 3.47 R' L B U R' L' B U'
10. (4.54) R' L' U' B L U' R B
11. (7.26) B R L U L' U B' U L'
12. 3.20 U L' R' B' U R' B U R'
13. 3.02 B' L' R' L' U L B L R
14. 3.30 B R' L' U' L U B' L
15. (2.44) R L' R U B' L U L
16. 2.93 L' U B' R U B R' U
17. 3.39 L' U R B' R' U B' L
18. (2.08) R B U R' U L' B' L' U L'
19. 2.88 U' L B U L U L' U R
20. 3.44 L U B' U' R U L' R'
21. 3.74 R L' B' R U R U' R U
22. 3.21 B' L' B R L U L' B'
23. 4.18 R B' U B' U' L' U B
24. 3.19 L B R L' B' L B L R
25. 2.96 R L' B R' B' R U' L


I'm at a 3.83 avg500, should finish the avg1000 tomorrow


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 20, 2015)

IDK how but I just got a new 5x5 PB with my new Yuxin 3:18.46 Hand scramble.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 20, 2015)

4.01 Pyra Ao100
3.96 at 98 solves, panicked so hard, 99 was 3.91 +2, 100 was 4.9 +2
ughhhh


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 20, 2015)

18% of U set ZBLL + 82% U set. COME ON WE NEED TO FINISH THESE BY NOVEMBER


----------



## ottozing (Oct 20, 2015)

5.319 R U' L F R' D F B R B2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F'

z' y2
U R' U' D R2
L U' L'
U2 R U' R' U' R U R'
U L' U2 L
r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2'

Was on PLL at like, 2.9x. If I inserted the last pair the other way I reckon I would've gotten PB single for sure </3


----------



## CubePro (Oct 20, 2015)

Learned all PLLs....Finally at sub-35


----------



## KRAMIST (Oct 20, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 5.319 R U' L F R' D F B R B2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F'
> 
> z' y2
> U R' U' D R2
> ...



most of your amazing solves have F perms


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 20, 2015)

ZB PB avg of 5 and 12
22.889, 21.214, 40.120, 54.851, 26.603, 15.706, 19.061, 17.051, 14.005, 15.751, 19.421, 32.990
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.005
worst time: 54.851

current avg5: 17.408 (σ = 1.86)
best avg5: 16.169 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 23.081 (σ = 8.02)
best avg12: 23.081 (σ = 8.02)

I'm very consistent with ZB.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2015)

48.50 megaminx single with pll skip, 9 move LL

and FINALLY: sub1 ao100!!!
ao100: 59.84
ao50: 59.29
and a nice 56.83 ao5 atm


----------



## illius (Oct 20, 2015)

Sub-20 now hooray! With 4LLL. I am going to keep using that method until my LL is holding me back loads - because then I get a nice surprise when I drastically get faster overnight!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 20, 2015)

Finished modding my SS megaminx halfway. I consider this an accomplishment because it is so time consuming. I'll continue tomorrow because my fingers hurt.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 20, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Finished modding my SS megaminx halfway. I consider this an accomplishment because it is so time consuming. I'll continue tomorrow because my fingers hurt.



Wow! I expected it to take you a week, not a couple of days. Feedback expected as soon as you finish


----------



## Iggy (Oct 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-20
avg of 5: 1:31.68

Time List:
1. 1:38.05 f2 l' U L' B2 d L2 U2 B' R' d r' D' B2 b' F U2 f2 F' D' R2 l' u' L2 l' U d' f2 R U' L' F2 L' F' D R' F b' r U d2 B D R' f' L2 b' D2 B2 b2 U F' D' b' R2 f d2 L' D' U2 
2. (1:18.61) F l2 L2 B' F R u L' d2 F2 r R F2 l2 U' l' d2 f B2 L2 u l' F U2 u' f b2 B2 U r R2 D d2 r F' u' U' r d' l' F U' L' D' b2 u' D' R2 L' u' b U' B' U L' l2 u f B d' 
3. 1:22.20 b B' L2 U L u' f2 r d' F' l R2 D2 R2 L' U' L U2 D r2 u' F2 b l D R2 F2 B2 D2 b2 d2 U' F' f' L' B' f2 u2 B' l F L' F L' U2 l2 b2 f' L2 r F2 u l2 u' b l D2 U' L2 B' 
4. 1:34.79 R D' L2 d2 b f2 L2 l D2 l' B l' F2 l u2 L' r' b2 F2 r' D b' R2 F2 r L2 f' u2 b2 l2 b2 B F' r2 u' R2 r l' L f2 L' u2 f F' u2 F2 b' B f U2 B2 b2 l' R' B' f2 R2 U' f2 L' 
5. (2:06.03) u' R' B d' l' B' l2 F' D2 b2 r F l2 u2 d' D2 f r2 b' D U' r2 D' F' l D B2 r l D r2 l' b r2 f2 u2 R' b' B' r2 l2 R2 d2 b' d2 D2 l' L' B R U' l u' D2 F R d2 f2 u2 b'

Haven't had a counting solve this good in a while


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 20, 2015)

NEW 5x5 pb 3:09.52 r l' B2 R2 r U2 u D b' F l F2 f' u' R' r' l d' f l d R2 r d R B' L D' R d' U2 D2 B2 u U F' b u2 D L' b R r B' L' r' R2 d r b L2 F d' r2 u U' d f2 U2 r' Cube YuXin.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 20, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Wow! I expected it to take you a week, not a couple of days. Feedback expected as soon as you finish



I have school holidays this week because exams just finished, so I can afford to spend a lot of time on it. I'll be sure to give feedback.

Also, some nice skewb solves. First 20+ were from yesterday and last 5 are from the weekly comp.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-21
solves/total: 135/135

single
best: 1.996
worst: 7.953

mean of 3
current: 4.880 (σ = 1.63)
best: 3.105 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 5
current: 3.829 (σ = 0.28)
best: 3.279 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 12
current: 4.343 (σ = 0.93)
best: 3.702 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 50
current: 4.086 (σ = 0.57)
best: 4.037 (σ = 0.71) *PB*

avg of 100
current: 4.171 (σ = 0.75)
best: 4.096 (σ = 0.66) *PB*

Average: 4.221 (σ = 0.73)
Mean: 4.287



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.648 L B' U' L R L' R' B L' 
2. 4.288 L U' L B' U' R B R L 
3. 7.729 U' L U' B L U' B' L' 
4. 4.047 B' U' R' B' L R L' U' R' 
5. 4.074 L' U R L R B' R' U' 
6. 6.915 U' B' L' U R U' L U' L' 
7. 3.866 R' U' R U L B' U L' 
8. 4.803 U L U B L' R L' B' 
9. 4.024 R' U L' R U' L R L' 
10. 4.608 U R B' L U B' R' L B' 
11. 3.600 B' L' U' B U B' U R' U' 
12. 4.655 B' L U' B' U' R U' R' 
13. 4.349 B R B' L' U' L' B R U 
14. 7.537 U' B' U L U' L U' L' U' 
15. 3.929 R' B U L U' L' U R' L' 
16. 4.520 B' R B R' L B U L 
17. 5.136 L R B L' B' R' U' L' 
18. 1.996 B' L U B' U' B R' L U' 
19. 3.503 B U' L' U' R B L R' 
20. 3.927 U' R' L B L' U R' L 
21. 4.984 B R L' B R' B' R' L 
22. 3.799 U' L' U' L' R U' B L' R' 
23. 3.978 B U' B' L B L R L' U 
24. 3.920 R L R L' B U R L U 
25. 4.193 U R U B' U' B' U' B U' 
26. 4.039 L B' R L U' L B' L' 
27. 3.727 L' R' B' R U' B' U B U 
28. 3.976 B U B U' L R' U' L' U' 
29. 4.248 R B' U R' U R' U' L' U' 
30. 4.438 R' L B' L U' L' U' R L' 
31. 5.379 L' B U B' L' R' B' R U 
32. 4.039 B' U L' B' U' R' U' B' L 
33. 2.623 R' B' R' U' L' B' L' B' 
34. 5.081 R U' R L' B' R' L B' 
35. 4.866 L' B' U L' U' B L' U 
36. 3.706 R' B U' L' U L' R B U' 
37. 3.504 B' L R B R B' U' L' 
38. 5.458 B' L' R' U R L' R' L' U' 
39. 4.216 B U B' L' R U' B' R' U' 
40. 4.984 U' B' R' U R' U R B L' 
41. 4.648 L' R' U' R B U R' B 
42. 3.905 B R L R B R' B U R 
43. 3.849 R L' U' L R' L U R L' 
44. 4.135 L U B U B R' U' B' R 
45. 3.759 B U R' B R' B L' B 
46. 5.007 B L U' R' B' L B' L U' 
47. 4.296 L U L U B' R' B' R 
48. 3.865 B L B' R L' U' R B R' 
49. 3.936 B R U B U' B L' R L 
50. 3.689 B' L' B' U' L' B' R B R 
51. 3.143 U B' U B' L' R' L B 
52. 3.984 U' R U L R' U' B R U 
53. 7.440 U' R U' B' L' B R B' U' 
54. 3.612 L' R' L' U R' B R L U 
55. 5.088 R' U R U R' L' U L' U 
56. 2.040 U' B L' B' L' R L' R 
57. 3.544 R B L' B U' B R' B L' 
58. 4.433 R' L B' U R' U R B' U 
59. 4.399 L' B' U' L R B R B' 
60. 5.087 L' U' B L' U' B' R' U 
61. 4.312 R' L R B R B R' L U 
62. 2.889 B' L' U L B U L' U' L' 
63. 4.416 R' L B' U L U' B' U' R 
64. 4.000 B R' U' R B' U' R U' R' 
65. 4.199 L' U L' U' L' B U B 
66. 6.415 B' R' B' U' L U B' R 
67. 4.063 R L R' U L B' U B R' 
68. 4.512 U B L U' L' U' L R' 
69. 2.711 L U B' L' R' U' L' U 
70. 7.120 B L B U R' U' L R 
71. 3.111 U' L U' R L R L B' 
72. 3.832 B R B' R' B' L' B' L' U' 
73. 2.894 L B' R' U L U' R B L' R' 
74. 3.496 B' L' U B' L' R L R' 
75. 6.655 B L U L U' L R' L' R' 
76. 3.286 L R U' R' B' U R' B 
77. 4.640 R B U L R' U B U' L' 
78. 3.663 U' R' L' B L' B' U' R L' 
79. 4.319 L' R' L B' R U' B L' 
80. 5.847 U R' B' U B R L' B R 
81. 5.088 U L B' R' U R' L' R' U 
82. 3.535 U' R' L R U' B' R L' 
83. 3.120 U' L U L B' U' B L' R' 
84. 6.328 B U R U' L R U B U 
85. 4.616 B' L' R U B R' B' R' U' 
86. 2.209 B U L U R U' L' U' R' 
87. 4.112 R B U' B U B' L' R B' L' 
88. 4.177 R L U L' B R' B U L 
89. 4.398 R' L B L U' B U L' 
90. 3.745 U' R' B U' R' L B' U L 
91. 3.983 R U R' B R' B L' U B 
92. 5.615 L' U' B' U' B' L' R L R' 
93. 3.863 B U L U' L B' U B R' 
94. 2.041 R' B R B U L' B R' L' 
95. 3.872 B R' B' U B L' R L 
96. 3.402 L' U' B' R B L B U 
97. 4.616 B' U' R B' U' R B L 
98. 3.735 R' B U B' R' B' U L 
99. 4.784 L' R' U' L' B L' R' L' 
100. 3.655 B U' B R U B' R' U 
101. 4.872 B' U' R L' U R L' U' 
102. 4.895 L R L R' B R' B U 
103. 4.272 B R B' L' U B' L' B' R' 
104. 3.921 L B' U' L' B L' B' L' 
105. 4.561 U R L' R B' R' U' R' L 
106. 3.678 L U B R' L R' U L' R' 
107. 4.560 B' L' U R L' U' B L' 
108. 5.252 L B U' L' U L R B' L' 
109. 3.552 B R' L U L' B L U' 
110. 2.982 B L B L' U' L U L 
111. 3.167 L R L U R' L U' L 
112. 4.496 B' L B U' B' U R' U' L 
113. 3.544 U L R' B' R L R' B 
114. 3.303 R U' R' L R' U R' B' 
115. 3.233 B' L' R B' L' B' L' B' L' U' 
116. 3.381 L B' L' U B' U B L R' 
117. 4.163 U R L B L' U R' L' R' 
118. 5.022 B' L' U R' B U B L' U 
119. 4.018 R' B' L U' B' R U L' U' 
120. 4.160 U' R B R' B' L' B R 
121. 3.696 R L R' U L R' L B U 
122. 7.953 U' R U R' U L' R L' R' 
123. 3.945 B L U' R B U R' U 
124. 6.728 B R' U R' B U' L U 
125. 3.756 R' B' R' L B' L U R' U' 
126. 4.800 U' R' B L R B' R L' 
127. 4.008 B L' B' L R' U' R' U' B 
128. 3.992 B' L R' L' U L' R' B' R 
129. 3.867 L B' U L U' R' B L' 
130. 4.793 L' R' L U R U L U 
131. 3.440 U' R' L R' U L' B R U' B' U' 
132. 3.600 L' U R' L B L U' L R B' U' 
133. 4.136 R' U L B R' U' R' U' B' U' 
134. 3.752 R B L' B R' U B' L U' B' U' 
135. 6.753 B R' L' U' L R L R' L' B' U'


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have done roughly 6000 solves in the last 4 months ~ 50 a day, more like 250 a day, not practicing every day tho... 5500 solves since my first sub 20 ao50
and only 1 LL skip :'(
before that i had about 2000 solves at an avg of ~30, between joining SS.com and getting sub 20 i took a 9 month break lol. could be like sub 12 if i hadn't...


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> I have done roughly 6000 and only 1 LL skip :'(



LL skips are rarer than 1/10000, you're doing pretty good.


----------



## soup (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> NEW 5x5 pb 3:09.52 r l' B2 R2 r U2 u D b' F l F2 f' u' R' r' l d' f l d R2 r d R B' L D' R d' U2 D2 B2 u U F' b u2 D L' b R r B' L' r' R2 d r b L2 F d' r2 u U' d f2 U2 r' Cube YuXin.



did you have an unsolved ollparity or did you actually solve it? :^)


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 20, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> I have done roughly 6000 and only 1 LL skip :'(



I'm at around 20,000 without a single LL skip, ever.


----------



## qaz (Oct 20, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I still can't get on here on my main computer
> 
> Helicopter Cube UWRs:
> 25.75 single
> ...


Wow dang


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 20, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> LL skips are rarer than 1/10000, you're doing pretty good.



Yeah I know, just so badly want sub 10


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 20, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Yeah I know, just so badly want sub 10



If you average 17, be prepared to wait a while. Several people do get sub-10's around what you average, but I didn't get one until I averaged low 15. Maybe I'm just really unlucky though.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2015)

new mega pbs ^^
(not pb, but 2nd best: 48.16 single, tied nr )
56.78 ao12 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-20
avg of 12: 56.78

Time List:
1. 56.08 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
2. 52.88 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
3. 1:00.25 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
4. 53.69 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' 
5. (1:02.13) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' 
6. 53.61 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' 
7. 57.13 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' 
8. 55.63 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
9. 58.94 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
10. 1:01.03 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
11. (50.19) R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' 
12. 58.59 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


58.52 ao50
58.97 ao100

1.5 sec drop in avg within a day :^)


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 20, 2015)

Broke my oldest standing PB single, the Face-Turning Octahedron.
was: 2:50.57, on June 15th, 2015
now: 2:47.17, on October 20th, 2015
My oldest standing WCA event PB single is Skewb, 1.87, July 23rd btw


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> new mega pbs ^^
> (not pb, but 2nd best: 48.16 single, tied nr )



sorry, but 48.16 isn't nr anymore


----------



## mafergut (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> sorry, but 48.16 isn't nr anymore



Says the guy that owns it 

On a side note, I don't really know how you guys can sub minute at Mega. Maybe that's because I'm still horribly bad at it


----------



## DELToS (Oct 20, 2015)

I think this could be an accomplishment, but I learned the Pyraminx method on Sarah's cube site, so I'm using that instead of LBL. Also, what's the name of that method?
EDIT: I dont know all the orienting cases, or the algs where on edge of the first layer thing is flipped.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> sorry, but 48.16 isn't nr anymore


Ah, come on, at least not that far away xD And there's still a big 10 sec difference between our avgs


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 20, 2015)

DELToS said:


> I think this could be an accomplishment, but I learned the Pyraminx method on Sarah's cube site, so I'm using that instead of LBL. Also, what's the name of that method?
> EDIT: I don't know all the orienting cases, or the algs where on edge of the first layer thing is flipped.



The method where you solve all three edges around a top, an then use an algorithm to orient centers, and then last three edges is called WO.
The one with the flipped edge on the top is a different method(but very similar) called one-flip.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I'm at around 20,000 without a single LL skip, ever.



Same here, I don't think I've hit 20,000 yet but probably close to 15,000 over the course of 1.5 years and no LL skips


----------



## DELToS (Oct 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> The method where you solve all three edges around a top, an then use an algorithm to orient centers, and then last three edges is called WO.
> The one with the flipped edge on the top is a different method(but very similar) called one-flip.



Okay thanks, is it Wo or W-O?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 20, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Same here, I don't think I've hit 20,000 yet but probably close to 15,000 over the course of 1.5 years and no LL skips



You do realize he uses Roux...
I had a last layer skip on the 3x3 stage of a 5x5 solve about a month ago, I also think I had one on 3x3 when I averaged ~ 3 minutes.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 20, 2015)

3x3 PB ao5, 18.20
18.66, 19.08, (23.54), (16.12), 16.86 = 18.20
All fullstep except for 19.08, which was an OLL skip.

e: 14.52 3rd best single, also fullstep


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2015)

Just found this 38 Mega Single on YT by Juan Pablo 

[video=youtube_share;TctR6xvxgao]http://youtu.be/TctR6xvxgao[/video]


----------



## Torch (Oct 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-20
avg of 5: 9.84

Time List:
1. (8.62) F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 L' B U L2 R' D L2 B F2 D2 
2. 9.51 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 D F2 L F' R2 D2 F2 L' U' R2 B' L' 
3. 9.32 R B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 L D2 B2 D F D B' D U2 B2 U2 F' R2 
4. 10.67 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 L F L B F2 L' R' D' B2 F 
5. (11.62) B2 F' L2 B D2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F L' F D' F2 R D' B2 R2 U' L2

First 3 solves are a 9.15 mo3. Argh, why can't I improve my single or ao100?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 20, 2015)

Not bad for Sq-1. I'm finally getting back into Sq-1 after replaceing my old worn out one with the SS Sq-1.
Session average: 55.34
1. (50.88) (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-4, -2) / (5, 0)
2. (59.79) (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -5) / 
3. 52.30 (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
4. 56.89 (-2, 0) / (6, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / 
5. 56.83 (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / (2, -5)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2015)

Learnt the Megaminx Eplls  this week is an alg week for me xD


----------



## qwertycuber (Oct 20, 2015)

Got my first sub 10 solve with a Rubik's tiled 3x3 that I had for a while, and lubed very well, half a year ago. Does this count?


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> You do realize he uses Roux...
> I had a last layer skip on the 3x3 stage of a 5x5 solve about a month ago, I also think I had one on 3x3 when I averaged ~ 3 minutes.



I don't use roux... I did for like three weeks, but I switched back to CFOP a long time ago.



DELToS said:


> Okay thanks, is it Wo or W-O?



WO  It stands for Wedel Odder.


----------



## CubesNDominoes (Oct 21, 2015)

I had an 11.91 today, the closest I've been to my pb for a while


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I don't use roux... I did for like three weeks, but I switched back to CFOP a long time ago.



Sorry, I confused you with PDF, you both have the word penguin in your username...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Sorry, I confused you with PDF, you both have the word penguin in your username...



lmao!

either way, I have had an LL skip.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Sorry, I confused you with PDF, you both have the word penguin in your username...



That's alright, lol. We're also both Canadian!


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Sorry, I confused you with PDF, you both have the word penguin in your username...



That makes sense, I was like, why would I know what method he uses 
While we're on the subject, though, what counts as a last layer skip for Roux, is it a COLL+LSE skip, or something else?


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> That makes sense, I was like, why would I know what method he uses
> While we're on the subject, though, what counts as a last layer skip for Roux, is it a COLL+LSE skip, or something else?



I believe chance of a LSE skip is 1/23040, so I would say that.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 21, 2015)

Don't mind me, just sitting in an airport terminal, thrashing my megaminx pbs... (I'm not even sub-2, what on earth???)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-20
avg of 12: 1:46.43
*avg of 5: 1:42.22*

Time List:
*1:47.21, 1:40.04, (1:31.08), 1:50.25, 1:39.40*, (1:57.64), 1:42.48, 1:50.29, 1:56.79, 1:45.84, 1:50.81, 1:41.20


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I believe chance of a LSE skip is 1/23040, so I would say that.



Since corners are solved before, don't you have to multiply by 2 to not overcount the impossible EP parity? So like 1/11520 for LSE skip


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Since corners are solved before, don't you have to multiply by 2 to not overcount the impossible EP parity? So like 1/11520 for LSE skip



IDK, I'm just going off this


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 21, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> Don't mind me, just sitting in an airport terminal, thrashing my megaminx pbs... (I'm not even sub-2, what on earth???)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-20
> avg of 12: 1:46.43
> ...



I think...I think you might be sub-2


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 21, 2015)

4.803 F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 F B2 L D U2 B2 L' D' F2 R' F

y' F L F2 U R' // Cross
U' y L U' L' // F2L 1
y' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' // F2L 2 & 3
L U' L' y' U r' F r U // F2L 4

Midnight cubing FTW


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 4.803 F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 F B2 L D U2 B2 L' D' F2 R' F
> 
> y' F L F2 U R' // Cross
> U' y L U' L' // F2L 1
> ...



That's the first time in a while I've seen someone post who's actually made decent use of an LL skip. Seems like every time they come around I'm slow solving with no timer. gj


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 21, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> That's the first time in a while I've seen someone post who's actually made decent use of an LL skip. Seems like every time they come around I'm slow solving with no timer. gj



F2L was pretty luck, 26 move solve is pretty ridiculous. 

Also this MO3: 6.807, 4.803, 7.944 = 6.518 Also PB


----------



## NeilH (Oct 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> F2L was pretty luck, 26 move solve is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> Also this MO3: 6.807, 4.803, 7.944 = 6.518 Also PB



damnnnnnn!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I believe chance of a LSE skip is 1/23040, so I would say that.



lel I have 2 of those but also a cfop LL skip



Bindedsa said:


> F2L was pretty luck, 26 move solve is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> Also this MO3: 6.807, 4.803, 7.944 = 6.518 Also PB



da hell!?

did u fail the ao 5?


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 21, 2015)

more ZB PBS. wow I'm improving so fast.

19.153, 19.402, (13.600), 21.450, (35.196), 20.357, 14.577, 15.117, 14.381, 33.854, 19.235, 15.575 = 19.310 AVG 12 SUB 2O WOOHOO

Also avg of 5 pb 14.577, 15.117, (14.381), (33.854), 19.235 = 16.310 AVG OF 5.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lel I have 2 of those but also a cfop LL skip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, the other counting solve was 8.068, making a 7.6 AO5. Nothing crazy.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 21, 2015)

Finally finished modding my shengshou megaminx!! Now I have to wait for all the pieces to dry because there was a ton of plastic dust to wash off.


----------



## porkynator (Oct 21, 2015)

Mats Valk 374 cubes solved in 1 hour.
9.625s / cube.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 21, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Mats Valk 374 cubes solved in 1 hour.
> 9.625s / cube.



3.1k solves more than Eric Limeback if he could keep it up for 24 hours.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 21, 2015)

Pyraminx PB ao5! Interestingly, I used V-first on the last 3 solves because they all had a block, even though I am a top first solver Next solve was a 4.22, so I couldn't roll.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-21
avg of 5: 2.760

Time List:
1. (5.983) L' B L' U B' R' L B' r b u' 
2. 2.521 R' U R' U R' U B U r' b u 
3. 2.240 U R U' B U R' U' R r b' 
4. 3.519 R U B U' B' L' U' L l r b' u' 
5. (2.096) U B' L R U' R' U' L' b u'

Edit: PB ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-21
avg of 12: 3.324

Time List:
1. 3.207 L' R' L' U' B' L' U l' u' 
2. 4.024 U' L B' U R L R' B' l r' b u' 
3. 2.896 R B' R' B' L U B' R' l' r b u 
4. 3.984 U' L R B R' L' B' R L' l r u' 
5. (5.983) L' B L' U B' R' L B' r b u' 
6. 2.521 R' U R' U R' U B U r' b u 
7. 2.240 U R U' B U R' U' R r b' 
8. 3.519 R U B U' B' L' U' L l r b' u' 
9. (2.096) U B' L R U' R' U' L' b u' 
10. 4.224 L U R' L U R L' R B l r' b u 
11. 2.751 U B L' R B L' U' L r 
12. 3.872 U L R' B L U' R U' L r' b' u'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 21, 2015)

2x2 ao1000 finished: 2.95



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-21
avg of 1000: 2.95

Time List:
1. 2.83 R U2 R F2 U F' U F U2 
2. 2.47 F' R' F' R U' R U F U' 
3. 2.40 R' U F2 R U' F' U' R' U2 
4. 3.93 R U R2 F' U2 F' R F R2 
5. 3.06 R F2 R U2 F' R U' F U' 
6. 2.61 F2 U' R U' F U' R2 F2 U 
7. 3.38 U' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F U F2 
8. 2.91 U F U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U' 
9. 3.66 U F U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
10. 3.11 R F2 U R U' F2 R F2 U2 
11. 3.43 U F2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U' 
12. 3.02 F' R U2 F U F2 R F2 U' 
13. 2.00 R2 U R F R' U F U2 R2 
14. 3.15 U F' U' F2 U2 R2 F' U F' U' 
15. 2.84 R U' F2 U' F2 R F' U' F' 
16. 3.28 F2 U R' F R U' F2 R F2 
17. 2.19 R' F' U F' R U F' R2 U' 
18. 3.59 F' U' F' U R2 U' R2 F U' 
19. 2.88 U F2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U' F' 
20. 3.08 F' R F R U' F U' F U' 
21. 2.61 U R' U' R' U2 F U2 F2 U2 
22. (1.56) U' F' R F' U2 F' U' F U 
23. 2.56 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U 
24. 3.05 F R2 F' U F U' F R2 U' 
25. (4.86+) F U F' R U2 R F2 U' R 
26. 3.00 U2 F' U' R F' R2 U' R U' 
27. 2.80 R F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F' U 
28. 3.40 F2 U' R' F' R' F R2 F R 
29. 2.47 R F R2 F2 U R' F' U2 F' 
30. 3.27 U F U2 R' F' U F' R2 U2 
31. 3.53 R U2 F' U R F' R' F R U' 
32. 2.50 R2 U R U2 R' F R' F' R 
33. (4.88) F2 U2 F R' U' F' R F' U 
34. 3.11 U F' R2 U R F2 R2 U R2 
35. 3.72 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 U R' U' 
36. 2.80 R2 U F2 U F R U R2 U 
37. 2.18 F2 R F' R' F2 R U2 R U2 
38. 2.56 U' R' U F' U' F U2 F R' 
39. 2.93 R2 U' F' U2 F U2 R' U R2 
40. 2.30 F' U F' R F2 U2 F' R F' U2 
41. 2.59 U' F R U' F U' F R' F 
42. 3.02 U F2 U R2 U F' U R2 F U' 
43. 3.90 R2 F2 R' F U' R2 F' U F' U' 
44. (4.78) R F2 U2 F U R2 U F2 R2 
45. (5.56+) U' R U F R2 F U' F2 U' 
46. 3.44 R2 U' F' U' R F2 R F2 U 
47. 2.83 U R' U F2 U' R2 F U R 
48. 2.75 F2 R U2 R U R' U R U' 
49. 2.90 U R F' U2 R F' R' F' U 
50. 3.09 R2 F U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U 
51. 2.72 F' U2 F U2 R' U F R2 U 
52. 3.19 U R2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' 
53. 2.77 F R F' R2 F2 R' U R' F R' 
54. 3.13 U' F U2 R2 U' R F' U' R2 
55. 3.52 R' F U' R F2 U' F2 U F' U' 
56. 3.03 F' U R2 U R' U R' F U 
57. 3.28 U F' R2 F R' F R' F U' 
58. 3.11 F2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U2 
59. 2.88 U F R' U F' U2 R F R2 U 
60. 2.65 R' F R' F' R2 F' R2 F R2 
61. 2.94 U F' R2 U2 R' F' U R U2 
62. 2.94 R' U F U R U2 F R' U2 
63. (1.69) U2 R U2 R' F U2 F' U' F2 U' 
64. 2.80 U' F U2 R' U' R F U' R' 
65. 2.68 F R' F' R2 U F U R2 U' 
66. 3.90 F2 R' F' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U' 
67. 3.16 U2 R' U F' R' F2 R' F U' 
68. 3.46 R' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R' U2 
69. 2.72 U2 F' U F2 R F2 R F' U 
70. 2.59 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F R2 U2 
71. 2.41 R U2 R' U' R F' U' F U2 
72. 2.56 U' R F R F R2 U' R' U2 
73. 3.68 U R' U' R2 F2 U F2 R' U' 
74. 3.34 R U2 F' U R2 U' R F2 U' 
75. 2.88 U R F' U' R' U2 F2 R U' 
76. 3.33 U2 R F' U R2 U' R U2 R U' 
77. 3.13 R U F' U' R2 F' U R' U' 
78. 1.96 U R2 F' R' U' R F' U' R U2 
79. 3.08 U2 R2 F U' F' R U' R' U2 
80. (4.53) F U' F2 U F' U R U' F' U' 
81. 4.11 U F' U R2 F' U F' R U 
82. 2.53 R F2 U' R' F U R2 F2 U 
83. 2.50 F U' F2 R U' R' U' F' R U2 
84. 3.28 U F2 U F U2 R U2 F' U' 
85. 2.40 U' R2 U' F U2 R U2 R' U' 
86. 3.56 U' F2 R U' R U' F2 U R 
87. 2.61 U F R F2 U' F R F2 U 
88. 2.28 R' U F U2 F' U2 R F R' 
89. (4.66) R F' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 
90. 3.34 R2 F R' F2 U F2 U F U' 
91. (1.59) U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U' F' U' 
92. 3.19 R2 U R U' F R2 F R F' 
93. 2.90 F R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R 
94. 3.36 F2 U' R U R' U F' R U 
95. 3.61 R2 F' R F' R' U R2 F U' 
96. 3.30 R2 F2 R F2 R U' F2 R F 
97. 3.47 R F U' F2 U' F' R' F R' 
98. 2.93 U2 R2 F R2 U F U R' U 
99. 3.11 R' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
100. 3.11 F' R F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 R' 
101. (1.81) R2 F' U' F' U2 F' U F' U 
102. 2.86 U2 R U' F' R2 U R2 U' R 
103. 2.75 U R2 U R' F2 R2 U R' U 
104. (1.19) F2 R' F2 U' R U' F' R U 
105. 3.69 R' F' R' F2 R' U2 R F U2 
106. 2.77 U' R2 F' R F' U' F' R' U' 
107. 2.97 U' R2 U' F' U R' U F' R U 
108. 3.52 U' F2 R F U' R U R2 F' U2 
109. 2.66 F' U2 R F' R2 F R U R' 
110. 2.91 F2 U' R F U R2 F' R' U2 
111. 3.09 U' F2 R U F2 U R' U' R2 U' 
112. 4.08 U2 R' F U' R U' R U R' 
113. 3.02 U2 R2 F2 U' F' R' F U' R' 
114. 3.16 U' R F2 R2 U F' R F' U' 
115. 3.02 R2 F' U F R' F U2 R' U' 
116. 3.55 R U F2 U R2 F U F' U2 
117. (4.36) U2 R' U' R' F R U2 F' U 
118. 2.94 R U' R' F' R U2 F2 R' U F' 
119. 3.38 F' R U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U' 
120. 2.43 R F R' F2 R U F' U R2 U 
121. 2.77 F U2 F U' R' F U' R U2 
122. 2.61 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' R' F' R 
123. 3.11 R' U2 R F2 R' F2 R U' F2 
124. 2.40 U' F R' F' U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
125. 3.58 R' U F U' F R2 U' R' U 
126. 2.69 R F R' F' R2 F R' F U2 
127. 2.88 R U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U2 R' 
128. (4.88) F' R' F2 R2 U F' U R' U2 
129. 3.02 U F' R U' F' R2 F R' U' 
130. 3.00 F U R2 U' R2 F2 R' F R2 
131. 2.13 F2 U R F2 R' F R' U F' 
132. 2.88 R' U F' U F' R2 F R2 F 
133. 2.94 F' U2 R2 F R U F2 U2 R' U' 
134. 2.31 U R2 F2 R' F' R' U F2 R2 U 
135. 2.06 R U' F2 U R2 U R F' R' 
136. (4.33) U2 R2 U' F2 R U2 R' U R' U 
137. 2.96 U R U' F U R2 F' R' U2 
138. 2.63 R2 F2 R' U F2 U F R2 U 
139. (4.72) F' R U' R2 U2 F R2 F U' 
140. 2.65 R' F R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U 
141. 2.81 R2 U2 R U2 R' F U' R U 
142. 3.05 U R2 U' F R2 U2 F' U F 
143. (4.47) F2 R F' U2 F' R' F U' R U' 
144. 2.71 F U2 F U F2 R F' R' U' 
145. 4.08 F R' U' R F2 U' R F' R2 U2 
146. (4.91) R' F2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 F2 
147. 3.90 R F U R' F R F2 U2 F' R' 
148. (4.32) U F R F R U2 F2 R' U' 
149. 2.59 U' R' U F2 R F R U2 F U2 
150. 2.43 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 U F2 R' 
151. 3.25 F R2 F U' F2 R U F2 U2 
152. (1.16) U F' U' R' U R2 F R' U2 
153. 2.84 R F2 R' U2 R F2 U' R2 U 
154. 3.15 F2 U2 R' F U2 F U' R' U' 
155. 2.09 F U' R' U' F U2 F' R2 F 
156. 2.46 R2 U F' U2 F U2 R U' R 
157. 3.13 F' U' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 
158. (5.05) R F2 U2 F R2 F' U' R U' 
159. 3.86 R' F2 U F R U' F U' F2 
160. 3.31 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F R2 F' 
161. 2.97 R2 F R2 F' U R2 F R2 F U' 
162. 2.63 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' 
163. (5.34) R F' R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 
164. 2.11 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F R' U' 
165. 2.41 F' R F R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 
166. (4.69) U R' U' F R2 F R U2 R' U' 
167. 3.20 U R' U2 R' F U' F R2 U' 
168. 3.25 F' U' R F' R F R2 U2 F U2 
169. 3.10 R U' R F2 R' U' R U' R' U' 
170. 3.36 U' F2 R U R2 F' U' F U' 
171. 3.94 U F' U2 R2 F U F R' U' 
172. 3.28 R U2 F U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' 
173. 3.09 U F U' F U R U2 F2 U' 
174. 3.11 U' F U F U' R U2 F' R' U2 
175. 3.06 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U 
176. 3.06 F U2 F R2 F R U' R' U2 
177. 2.41 F2 R' U' F R2 F R2 F U2 
178. 3.34 F R2 U2 F U' R' U2 R U 
179. 2.21 R F2 U2 R U R' U2 F U' 
180. 3.02 R U2 F2 R U' F2 R F2 R' 
181. (1.90) F' R F R' U' F2 R F U' 
182. 3.71 U2 F' U F U2 R2 U' F' U2 
183. 3.83 F2 U' F U' F U' F2 R2 U' 
184. 3.21 F U' R F R' F2 R' F2 U 
185. 2.53 U' R' U2 F2 R U R' U' R 
186. 3.09 U2 F' U R U R2 U2 F2 R' 
187. 2.43 F' R F' U2 F' U R2 U' F2 
188. 2.05 R' F' U2 F U R' F' R2 U' 
189. 2.02 R' F U2 R2 F U2 R' U2 R' 
190. (1.84) F2 R' U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U2 
191. 3.59 U2 F U' R U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' 
192. 3.25 U' F R U2 R F2 U R F2 
193. (1.44) R2 U2 R' U' R U F2 R U' 
194. 3.18 F U2 F' U R U F' R F2 U' 
195. 3.38 F' U2 R2 U F2 U R F2 R' 
196. 2.61 F2 U' F R2 F U2 F U' F2 U2 
197. 2.68 F R F R2 F U2 F U F2 U 
198. (4.18) U2 F U2 F' R F' U2 R2 U2 
199. 3.05 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 
200. 3.81 U F2 R' U R' F' R2 F' U' 
201. 3.47 R' F U2 R2 F U R2 U' R U2 
202. 3.46 U2 F U' R2 F2 U' R' U F' 
203. 2.96 R F2 U' R F U2 R2 F R' 
204. 3.13 F2 R' U F2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 
205. 3.15 R2 U R U2 F' R' F R2 F' 
206. 2.69 F2 U F U' F' R2 U' R' U' 
207. 3.22 F2 U' F U R' F R' F2 R' U2 
208. 2.46 U2 F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' 
209. 4.00 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U F2 U2 
210. 3.30 F' U R' U R2 U' F2 U R' 
211. (4.15) U F U2 R' U2 F' R F U 
212. 2.19 R F R F' U2 F U' R F' 
213. 1.94 U F' U' F' U' R2 U' R' U' 
214. 3.16 U' F U F2 R2 F' R F2 U' 
215. 3.60 U F' R F' U F' U2 F R' U2 
216. 3.96 U R2 F2 U' R F' R' U R' 
217. 3.30 F2 U F R2 U' R U' F2 U' 
218. 3.13 R F U2 R U' F' R2 F' U' 
219. 3.66 U' F' U R' U R U' R2 U' 
220. 2.90 R F U F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U' 
221. 3.44 U' R' F R U' F2 U' F2 R2 
222. 2.56 U2 F2 R2 F U' R2 U R' U 
223. 3.44 U2 F U' F' U R' F2 R' U 
224. 3.30 U2 R U' R2 U R U2 F R U' 
225. 3.72 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' R F2 R' 
226. 2.58 R' F' R2 F U' F' U F2 U' 
227. 3.22 R U R U' F2 U' F R' U' 
228. 3.84 F2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R F U 
229. 3.36 U F' U2 F' R F2 U' R' U' 
230. 2.83 F R2 U' F' U F2 R' F' U' 
231. 2.30 R2 F' U' F2 U' R U' R2 U2 
232. 2.77 F R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R U2 
233. 2.69 F R' U R' U2 R' F2 R' U' 
234. 3.28 F R' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
235. 2.81 F R' F2 U F' U F2 R F' 
236. (4.40) F U R' U2 F' R F2 U' R' U' 
237. 3.59 F2 U' F U' F' R' U2 F R2 
238. 3.33 U' R2 U R F2 U' R F R2 U2 
239. 4.05 R2 U F2 R U' F2 R U' R2 
240. 3.25 U2 F' U R' F2 R F' U' R' 
241. 3.05 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' R U R2 
242. 3.19 F' U' R U F' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
243. 2.69 R F R2 U F' R U2 R' F' U' 
244. 2.30 R2 U' R' U F2 R2 U F U' 
245. 1.97 F R' F U2 R' U' R' F U 
246. 2.43 R U' F2 U' F' U2 R U R U2 
247. 4.06 F' U F2 U2 R U' R U2 R 
248. 3.40 U R' F R2 F U' R U R2 
249. 2.41 U' R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
250. 2.58 U F2 R2 F' R' U R U' R 
251. 3.71 F' R2 F' R F R2 U' R U' 
252. 4.00 F R2 U F' R' U F2 R U2 
253. 3.10 R2 U2 R U R2 F' R F U 
254. 2.84 F2 R2 F U' F U F' R U R 
255. 3.22 F' U F R' F R' U2 R2 F2 
256. 2.95 U' F R' U F U' F U' R 
257. 2.43 R' U' F R' U2 R' U2 F' R' 
258. 2.75 U R' F' U R2 U F2 U F' 
259. 2.51 R2 F' U F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' 
260. (0.83) R U2 F2 R' F' U F U2 R2 
261. 2.33 U F U' R F U2 F R2 U2 
262. 2.95 F U F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R 
263. 3.39 R2 U F' U F2 U' R2 U' R' 
264. 2.59 U F R2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
265. 2.68 R2 U F2 R' U' F R2 F2 U' 
266. 3.89 U F' R2 U2 F U' F R F' U' 
267. 3.14 U2 F R2 U' F' R2 U R2 U2 
268. 2.48 F U R' F2 R' U2 R' F U' 
269. 3.70 F' U' R2 F R2 U' R U2 R U' 
270. 3.43 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R U2 
271. 3.11 R' F R' F U R' F2 R2 F' 
272. 3.67 U' F' R' F R' F U2 R' U 
273. 2.80 F2 R2 F' U R' U' F2 R' U2 
274. 3.34 F' U2 R F U2 F' U2 R' U' 
275. 2.90 R F' U2 F U F' U F U' 
276. 3.34 R' F2 R' U F' R U' F U 
277. 3.71 F R2 U' R' F' U' F U' R 
278. 3.06 F R F2 U2 R F U2 F' U 
279. 2.56 R F' U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 
280. 2.78 R' F' R F R2 F2 U2 F' U 
281. 2.86 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U R 
282. 3.16 U2 R U' R' F' R2 U' R' U' 
283. (4.43) U R' U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U 
284. 3.11 U' F' R' F' U R2 U' R U 
285. 2.36 R U R2 U' R' U F' U R' 
286. 3.18 U R2 F U R F2 U R U' 
287. (4.19) U2 R' U' F' U2 R F' U2 F 
288. 2.20 R' F' R U2 F U2 R' F' U' 
289. 2.86 F' U F' U2 F2 R F' U R2 
290. 2.63 U2 F U' F U2 R2 F' R2 U' 
291. 3.19 U' R2 F R' F' R2 F R2 U2 
292. 2.28 R' F' U F' U2 F R U' F2 
293. 2.83 R U' R2 U F U2 R' F' R 
294. 2.61 R' U' R' U2 F U F U2 R' U2 
295. 2.31 F U' F2 U F' U' R U2 F2 R2 
296. 3.71 U' F U2 R2 F U2 R' F' R 
297. 3.06 F R2 U2 F U' F2 U R2 U2 
298. 2.65 R' U2 R' U' F U F' R' U' 
299. 3.08 R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U' F U 
300. 3.34 R U F2 U F' R' U' F' R2 
301. 2.63 U R' U' R F2 U2 R F U2 
302. 2.41 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 
303. 3.36 F2 U' F2 U F2 R' F' U2 F' 
304. (1.77) R2 F' U' R' U' R F' R' U 
305. 3.15 F R2 F' R F' R2 F' R2 U2 
306. 2.63 R2 U' F U' R' F U' F2 U2 
307. 3.83 F' U' F U' F' R U' R2 U' 
308. 2.65 R' U2 F2 U' R' F R' F U 
309. (1.84) R' U2 R' U2 R' F U F2 U 
310. 2.72 U2 F U2 F' R2 U R U' R' 
311. 3.08 F2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 
312. 3.21 R' U R2 F' U F' U R' F 
313. 2.55 F2 R U2 F' R' F U2 R' U2 
314. 2.91 U' R F' R2 F U R2 U' R' U2 
315. 3.36 F2 U' R2 U F' R U F2 U2 
316. 3.69 U2 R' U2 F2 U R' U R U 
317. 3.47 R' U' R F2 U F' R F2 R2 U' 
318. 2.58 R' F U R U' R2 U' F R' U2 
319. 3.56 U' F R' F2 U' F' U2 F2 R U' 
320. 3.40 U F' U R2 F2 U R U R' 
321. 3.19 R' F2 R F' U' R' U R' U' 
322. 3.09 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U' 
323. 3.52 U' R' F R' U2 F' U F U' 
324. 2.72 F R F2 R U2 F' U F' U 
325. 2.97 R2 U' F' U F2 U F2 R2 U' 
326. 3.18 R2 U F' U F U F2 R' U' 
327. 3.31 F2 U R2 U F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
328. 3.78 F' U F U' F2 R U' F' U' 
329. 3.81 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F U' F2 U2 
330. 3.13 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' 
331. (4.21) U R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 F U' 
332. 2.75 U' R2 U F R' F U F R' 
333. 2.77 F' U' R F2 R U' F2 U' R2 U2 
334. 2.88 F' R2 F U' F R' F2 R F' 
335. (4.16) R2 F' R' F2 U R2 U' F U2 
336. 2.63 F2 R' F R' F U' F' U2 F' 
337. 2.93 U2 R' F' R U2 F' U' R U2 
338. 2.68 F2 U' R F' R2 F' R F2 R' 
339. 2.60 R F2 R' F2 U2 R U' F U2 
340. 3.22 F2 U2 F' R F' R U' R F' U' 
341. 2.71 R U R U F2 U F2 R' U2 
342. 3.00 U2 R2 U R2 F' U' R2 F2 R' U' 
343. 3.77 R F' R U' R F' R U R2 
344. 2.78 R2 F' U2 F U' F U2 F U2 
345. 2.94 F2 U' F' U R' U2 R' U' F' U' 
346. 3.34 U' F2 R U' R2 F2 U F' U 
347. 2.75 U R2 U' F R2 U R2 U R U' 
348. 2.93 U2 F2 U' F U2 F U2 F2 U' 
349. 2.84 U2 R2 U F U2 R2 U' F' R2 
350. 2.83 R2 F R' F R' U2 F R F2 
351. 3.84 R' U F2 U R' F2 U' R' U 
352. 2.96 R F' R U R' U2 F U' R2 U2 
353. (4.15) R U F2 R2 U R' U R' U 
354. 2.65 U' R U2 R F' R2 U' R2 U' 
355. 2.75 F2 U F U F' U' F R' U' 
356. 3.66 R' F2 U2 F R F' R U' F2 
357. 3.28 R U2 F2 U' R' F U F R2 U2 
358. 3.33 R2 F R2 F U F' U2 R F U' 
359. 2.68 R F' U R2 F' R' U2 F U' 
360. 3.11 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U R 
361. 2.75 U F' R2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 
362. 2.53 R2 U' F R2 F2 U R' F' R' U 
363. 3.19 F2 U' R U' F' R F2 U R 
364. 2.91 U F U R' U' F R F' U' 
365. 1.90 R2 F R2 F R' F' U R2 F' U' 
366. 2.88 R F2 U2 F R' U2 R2 F U2 
367. 2.86 U' R2 F' R2 F' U F' U' R2 
368. 3.05 F U F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' U' 
369. 3.56 F U2 F' U2 R F' R' F U' 
370. 3.65 U' R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R U' 
371. 2.91 R F2 R' F2 U2 F R2 F' R' 
372. 3.40 F U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' 
373. 2.77 R2 F U' F' U' R' F R2 U2 
374. 2.15 R' F U R F U' R U2 R 
375. 2.75 F R F R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 
376. 3.15 U2 F2 R' F R' F R' U' R U2 
377. 3.00 F' R U2 R F R2 F2 R' U 
378. 3.15 U R2 F' R U' F R F' R2 U' 
379. 3.18 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R F' U 
380. (5.00) U R' F' U R2 U F2 R' U' 
381. 2.91 F' R U' F' R U F' R U' 
382. 2.88 F' R F' U R' F U F' R2 
383. 3.43 U2 F' U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U 
384. 3.61 U' R2 F' U R F U2 F2 U' 
385. 2.93 F' R' U' R F' U2 R U F 
386. 2.15 U R U R' U R F2 R U' 
387. 3.58 R U R F' R2 F U2 F2 U' 
388. 2.55 F2 U R' U2 F2 U' R U2 F' 
389. 3.46 U' F' U R2 F2 R' F U' F 
390. 3.08 U2 F R' U R2 U2 R' F U2 
391. 3.19 U2 R' U' R' U2 F U' F' U' 
392. 2.96 U' R' F2 R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 
393. 4.00 U2 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 F' U' 
394. 2.93 F R U' R2 F' R F' U R' 
395. 3.20 U F' R F2 U2 R' F2 U' R 
396. (4.22) F' U' R2 F R' F R' F2 U' 
397. 2.52 U F' R F2 R2 U' F' U R' 
398. 3.02 U2 F U' R U2 F' R' F2 R2 
399. (1.58) U R2 F' R' U F' U R' U 
400. 2.90 U2 F' R F' U F' R F U2 
401. 2.36 F U2 F' R U2 R' F2 U R U2 
402. 3.00 F U R' F2 U F' U2 F U' 
403. 2.80 R U R2 F' U R2 U F2 R2 
404. 2.18 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 F2 
405. 3.15 R' U F' R F2 R F U' R U' 
406. 2.22 U' F R U' F U2 R2 F U2 
407. 3.34 F R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U 
408. 2.00 R' U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F U2 
409. 2.77 U2 F R U2 F2 U' F2 R U2 
410. 2.78 F' R2 F2 U F' U F' R U2 
411. (1.63) U' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 
412. 2.71 U2 F2 U F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' 
413. 1.96 U2 R' F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 
414. 2.52 R U R2 F' R2 F' R U R' 
415. 3.11 R2 U2 R' F U' R U R F2 U' 
416. 2.53 F R2 F' R U2 F U' R2 U 
417. 2.96 F R2 F' U F' U2 F2 R U' 
418. 3.55 F2 R' U R' U R F R' U2 
419. 2.19 F2 R2 U' R U R' F R U2 
420. 3.19 R F U2 R2 U' F2 R F' R' 
421. 3.55 U' R2 U R' U' R2 F U2 R2 U' 
422. 2.93 F U2 F R F R U2 F2 U2 
423. 3.50 R2 U' F U F U' R2 U2 R' U2 
424. 3.00 U2 F' R2 F R' F U R' F 
425. 3.68 U2 F R' U R2 U R' F2 R 
426. 3.38 U2 F U' R F' U2 F U2 R' 
427. 3.41 U' F2 R' U F R' U F2 U2 
428. 3.06 F' R2 F2 U F' R' F R' F' 
429. 3.02 U' R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 
430. 2.46 R F2 R' F2 R' F2 U R2 U' 
431. 3.78 R2 U' R U' R U' R F U2 
432. 3.22 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R U' 
433. 3.22 U2 R2 F2 R' F' R U' F' R' 
434. 3.55 F2 R' U2 R' U' R' F U2 F' 
435. 4.02 R2 F R' F U' R U' F2 R2 
436. 3.19 F U' R' F R U' R U2 F' 
437. 2.84 R2 U' F R U2 F2 U2 F' R2 
438. 2.27 F2 R F R2 F R2 U' R U' 
439. 3.05 F U' R' U2 F U' R' U2 F2 R2 
440. 2.81 R' U2 R' F' U' F2 U' F U' 
441. 2.18 U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U 
442. 3.40 F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F R U 
443. 3.56 U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F U' 
444. 3.16 U F R2 U2 F' U R' F2 U 
445. 2.90 F U' F' U2 F' R' F R U' 
446. 3.97 U' F U2 R' U R U2 F2 R2 
447. 2.22 U2 R F2 R F U R2 F' U 
448. 3.02 U' R U F2 R' U R F U' 
449. 2.97 F R' F2 R U2 F U F2 U2 
450. 3.43 U2 R U F R' U R2 F U' 
451. (4.50) U2 F' U2 R' F' R' F2 R U 
452. 3.44 R2 U2 F' R' F R F' R' U2 
453. 3.86 U' R2 F2 R U F U2 R2 U2 
454. 2.43 R' F' R U2 R U' F U R2 
455. 3.53 U2 R2 F U' F U2 F' U R2 
456. 3.58 U' F2 U R2 U R F2 U R2 U' 
457. 2.91 U' F' U R' U' F2 R2 U R2 U' 
458. 3.46 U' F2 R F2 U' R' U' F R' 
459. (1.86) F2 U R2 F U2 F' U' F2 U 
460. 2.55 U2 R' U2 R F2 R U' F' U2 
461. 2.44 U2 F R F R U' F2 R' U' 
462. 1.90 F2 R U2 F' R' U R' U F2 R 
463. 3.97 R U' R F R2 U' F R U2 
464. 2.22 U R' F R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
465. 3.36 R F2 R2 F' R U2 R F2 U' 
466. 3.22 R' U' R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R 
467. 2.97 U2 F2 R2 F' R U2 F' R F U 
468. 3.77 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U' R2 U' 
469. 2.83 R F U2 F' R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U' 
470. 2.96 U' R' F R2 F' R U' R U 
471. 3.22 R' U R' F2 U R' U F R' 
472. 4.02 F' U2 F2 U' F2 U F U2 R 
473. 3.43 F2 U' F U F2 R2 U' R' U 
474. 3.72 F2 U' F R' F R2 F' R2 F2 U 
475. 3.02 F U' R U2 F' U' F' R F' U2 
476. 2.96 R' F' R' F U' F R U' R2 
477. 3.53 F U' F R' U F' U R2 U 
478. 3.02 R2 U R' F R2 F' U F2 U' 
479. 2.27 U R F2 R2 U' F' R F' U 
480. 3.40 U2 F' R' F R' U F2 R2 U' 
481. 3.11 U2 R' F U' F2 U' F R2 U 
482. 2.78 F' R F R' F R2 U' R2 U 
483. 2.90 F R2 F' R U' R2 F U' R' U' 
484. 2.75 R U R' U2 F U' F' R F' 
485. 3.10 F' U' R F2 R2 U R' F2 R' U2 
486. 2.80 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F' U' 
487. 2.90 F' R2 U R2 U F U R' U' 
488. 3.77 U' F' U' R U F2 R' F U 
489. 3.18 F R U R' U2 R U R2 F U' 
490. 3.91 F' R2 U R' F' R F2 R' U2 
491. 3.66 F R2 F' U R F U' R F' 
492. 3.09 F' U2 R' F U' F2 U' F' R 
493. 2.84 R2 U' F U' F U R F' U2 
494. 2.43 F' R2 F R' F2 R2 U' R' F' 
495. 2.65 U F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F' U' 
496. 2.93 U2 F U2 R' F' U2 R U R' 
497. 2.33 F2 R F2 U' R' U R2 F U2 
498. 2.66 U' F' U2 F2 U' F U F2 R 
499. 2.52 U2 R' U' R F2 U F' U2 R' U' 
500. 2.88 R' F U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 
501. (1.31) F U2 R F U R U2 F U' 
502. 2.34 R F U' R2 U' R' U R2 F' 
503. 3.63 U F R2 U' R' F2 R U' R U2 
504. 3.83 R' U' R2 F R' F2 U2 R' F R' 
505. 2.83 U R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U' F' 
506. (5.33) F R U' R' U' F U R2 U' 
507. 3.02 R U F2 R2 F' U' R U F' 
508. 2.70 R' F2 U F' R' U2 R F U 
509. 2.96 R F R F2 U R' U F' U' 
510. 3.25 F R2 U R2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 
511. (4.46) F R U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 F' 
512. 2.36 F U' F R U2 F2 R' U F2 
513. 2.65 U' R F' U2 F' U' F U2 R' 
514. 2.77 F U R' F' R U2 F R' F U' 
515. 3.00 U' F R' F R' F U F2 U2 
516. (4.15) U F' R' F R2 F' R U F U2 
517. 3.02 U2 F' R F R U' F2 U R' 
518. 3.13 F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 R' U 
519. 3.00 F' U2 R F' R2 F2 U' F' R' 
520. 2.44 R' F2 R U2 R' F U2 R U 
521. 3.41 F2 U2 R' F2 U R U R U' 
522. 3.50 F2 R U2 F' R F2 R U R U' 
523. (1.56) F' R F R' U R' F R U2 
524. (4.44) F U' R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 R' 
525. 3.20 F U F U2 R2 U' R' F' U' 
526. 3.65 U F2 U' F U F' U2 R2 F 
527. 2.40 F2 U F R2 F' R F' U R' 
528. 3.90 U2 R F2 U' R F' U R2 U' 
529. 2.93 F' U F' U F' R U2 R2 U2 
530. 2.47 U' R' F' U2 R U2 F2 R F' 
531. 3.16 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 U R' U' 
532. 3.46 R U2 F R' U' R2 U' R2 U' 
533. 3.68 R' F2 R' F2 R U R2 F' U 
534. 2.08 F U R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 
535. 2.06 U2 F R2 F U' R2 U F U 
536. (1.86) U F R2 U2 R' F R U F2 
537. (1.84) F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' 
538. 3.36 R' U' F R' F U' R2 F U' 
539. 3.21 R U2 R F U R F2 R F2 U' 
540. 2.83 U2 F U R U2 F R2 F' U2 
541. 2.75 U F' R2 U' F U F U R2 
542. 4.05 U2 F2 U F U' R F R' U' 
543. 2.22 R' U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' 
544. 3.00 U F2 U F' R U R2 F' R' 
545. 2.43 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
546. 2.53 F R' U R2 F' U' F' R' U' 
547. 3.34 R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U' F U' 
548. 2.63 R' U' F' U' F R2 U' F U' R' 
549. (4.83) F U' F R' U' R2 F R' U2 
550. 2.71 R' F U F2 U' F' U' R2 U' 
551. 2.25 R2 U F' R F' R U R2 F2 
552. 3.47 R2 U' R F' U' R2 U2 F' U' 
553. 2.83 F2 R' F' U F' U R' U R' U' 
554. 3.40 U F U F2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 
555. 3.53 F' R U' R F' R U F U2 
556. 3.25 R' F2 R' U' F R' F U' R2 U2 
557. 2.61 F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U F U' 
558. 2.78 U2 R U' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
559. 4.11 U2 R' F R' U' F2 R2 F' R' U2 
560. 2.56 U2 R2 F U F2 R2 U F' U' 
561. 2.78 R F U2 F U' R2 U' R U 
562. 2.30 U' F' R U F' R U' R' U 
563. 3.41 R' F2 R U' R U R2 U' F2 U' 
564. 3.59 U2 R2 F2 R F R' U R U2 
565. 3.40 F' U R' U F U2 F2 R U' 
566. (1.84) F' R2 F R2 U2 R F2 R2 U' 
567. 3.03 U R' U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F' 
568. 2.09 R F U' F2 R U2 F2 R2 U' 
569. 3.69 U R2 F2 U R2 U R F U2 
570. 2.71 R' U2 F' R2 F R2 F U R 
571. 2.71 R2 F2 R' U' R F' U R' U2 
572. 3.96 R' F R U' F U F' U R2 
573. 2.71 F' R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F R' 
574. 2.33 F2 R2 U' R F' U R' F R' U2 
575. 3.03 U' R F' U F2 R' F R F' U 
576. 2.50 U F' U F2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 
577. 3.08 U' F2 R U F' R2 U' R2 U' 
578. 2.88 R2 F U2 F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
579. 2.80 U F' R F' U F' U' R2 U' 
580. 3.02 F' R2 F' U R U' R' F' U2 
581. 3.21 R U2 R U F2 U' F R' F2 
582. 2.22 F' U' F' U2 R F' U R U' 
583. 3.03 F' R' F U2 R2 U' R U2 F' 
584. 2.59 U' F2 U F' U R2 F R' U 
585. 2.65 R U R2 F' U2 F2 R U2 R' 
586. 2.86 F U2 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 U' 
587. 3.86 F U R F U' R' F2 R2 U 
588. 2.28 F' R' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
589. 3.38 U' R F' U' R2 U' F U2 F' 
590. 2.81 F' R' U2 R F U' F' U F' 
591. 3.55 F R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' U R2 
592. 2.19 R U2 F U' R U' R2 U' F' 
593. 2.88 U' F' R2 U R F2 U2 R2 U2 
594. 2.44 R F' R2 U F U2 R2 F U2 
595. 2.90 R' U' R U2 R' F2 R F2 R' U' 
596. 2.63 F' U' F2 R U2 F' U' F U 
597. 2.68 R' U R' F2 R2 U R' U' R2 
598. 3.50 R2 U' R F R F R2 U2 F 
599. 2.42 R F' R U' R F' R' U R2 U' 
600. 3.00 U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R U2 
601. 2.25 F' R2 F' R2 U' R U R2 U2 
602. 2.83 U' F R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' 
603. 3.38 R2 F R2 U2 R' U' F2 R U' 
604. 3.06 F R U R U R' U2 F' U' 
605. (1.72) R2 U2 F R' U F R2 U2 F' 
606. 2.65 R' F' U2 R F' U R F2 R' 
607. 2.56 R2 F2 R U2 R F U' F U' 
608. 3.27 F U' R U' F R' F' U2 R2 
609. 2.97 F' U F2 U F2 R2 U' F' R' 
610. 3.00 R2 F U' F2 R U2 R F U2 
611. 2.36 R2 U R F2 U' R U' R' U 
612. 3.53 R2 F' U' F R U2 R2 F' R' 
613. 2.90 R F' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' 
614. 3.03 F R' F' U F2 U F2 R' U2 
615. 3.28 F R' F U2 F' U2 F R' F' U' 
616. 2.70 U R F' U2 R' F2 R F2 U' 
617. 3.32 U F R' F U R' F' R' F' 
618. 2.59 U2 F U R2 F' U2 F' U R U' 
619. 2.85 F U' R' F' R U R' F' U' 
620. 2.91 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F U' R U' 
621. 2.72 U R' U F' U2 F' R' U2 F 
622. 3.03 F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U R2 F' U' 
623. 2.92 F2 U F R2 F' R F R' F2 
624. (1.82) F R2 U' F U' R' F' R F' 
625. (4.39) F R' U' R F2 R U' R U' 
626. 2.45 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' F R' U' R' 
627. 3.03 R2 F' U F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 
628. 2.77 F U2 F R2 F R' F2 R2 U' 
629. (1.69) F' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' R 
630. 2.95 U' R U2 R F R U2 F2 U2 
631. (4.21) R' F2 R' U2 F U F R2 U' 
632. 2.05 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U' 
633. 2.32 R2 U R' F2 U F2 R2 F' U 
634. 2.69 U' F U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
635. 3.27 R2 F2 U2 R U R F2 R' U2 
636. 2.01 R F2 U2 R U' F U2 F R2 
637. 2.98 R2 U2 R2 U R' F R2 U' R' 
638. (1.75) U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R F2 U 
639. 3.12 F2 R U' F' R U2 F U' F2 
640. 3.50 U' R F' R F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
641. (1.88) R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F R' U2 
642. 2.68 R F2 R F2 R U' R2 U' R2 
643. 2.76 U R U R F2 R' U2 R' U 
644. 3.53 R F' R' U2 R' U' F R2 U2 
645. 2.59 U2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 
646. 2.37 F U2 F U' F U F2 R' F' 
647. 2.62 U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F2 R' U2 
648. 3.95 F2 R' U R U' R2 F2 R' U 
649. 2.49 F U R' F U2 F' U R' U2 
650. 2.77 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U 
651. (1.73) U' R' U F2 R' U' R2 U F2 
652. 2.76 U R' U2 R' U' F R2 F2 U' 
653. 2.72 R2 U2 R U' R2 F U' R2 U' 
654. 2.82 R F U' F' U F2 U' R' U' 
655. 3.10 U2 R2 F R' F R F' R2 U' 
656. (1.72) R2 F' R F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U2 
657. 2.64 U2 R U' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R 
658. 2.64 F2 R U' F' U F2 U' R2 U 
659. 2.80 U F' R U2 R' F U' R2 U' 
660. 2.84 F' U' R F U F2 R' U2 R' 
661. (4.83) U2 F' U2 F' R F' U' R' U 
662. 2.78 F' R U2 R F U' R F U2 
663. (1.87) U2 R' F2 R' F' U R F' U' 
664. 2.18 U R' U F U R2 F' U2 F 
665. 2.65 U2 F U2 F U' R U' F U 
666. 2.76 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U' F' 
667. 2.88 R F R' F2 U' F R' F2 R U2 
668. (1.84) F' R U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U' 
669. (1.62) U2 F' R' U' F2 R F' U' F2 U2 
670. 2.31 R U2 F2 R' U2 R F' R F 
671. 2.03 F2 U2 R2 F R' F2 R U' R 
672. 2.26 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 U' F U' 
673. 2.33 U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 
674. 1.97 U' R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
675. 2.65 U' R2 F U' F' R U' F R2 
676. 3.22 U2 R' F U F R U2 R U2 
677. (1.82) U' R2 F2 U' F2 R U R F2 
678. 2.40 U2 R U2 F U' F' U R' U' 
679. 2.42 F' U F' R F' R2 U R2 F' R' 
680. 3.14 R U F' U' F' U R' F U' 
681. (1.64) F' U2 R2 F' U R' F R U' 
682. 2.06 U2 R2 F' U R2 U' F R F' 
683. 2.68 R F U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R U2 
684. 2.79 F2 U F' U R' U' F R2 U' 
685. 1.99 F2 U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' 
686. 2.55 R U F' R U R U2 F2 R' 
687. 3.49 U' F2 U' F2 R' F R2 F R 
688. 2.40 R2 F' U2 F' R F' R' F U2 
689. 2.12 F2 R U' F2 R' F R' F2 U' 
690. 3.38 U2 F' U2 R' F' R' F2 R U2 
691. 2.80 U' R2 U' R F R2 U' F' R' U' 
692. 2.12 F2 U' R U R2 F' U F' U2 
693. 2.33 R F' U2 R F' R U2 F U2 
694. 2.63 R2 U F' U' R U2 R' F2 U 
695. (1.85) F2 U R F2 R U2 F' R U2 
696. 2.06 R U R' F' U2 F R2 U' F2 
697. 2.18 U' R F' R' F R2 U' F' R' 
698. 2.85 F2 R' U2 F R2 F2 U' R' F U 
699. 3.65 U R' F' R' U2 F2 R U' R 
700. 2.28 R' U R2 F' R F R2 U' R2 U' 
701. (1.89) F U R2 U F2 R2 U F R2 U' 
702. 3.36 R U2 R F2 U R F2 R F' 
703. 2.89 U' R' U' F2 R2 U F R2 U 
704. 3.32 R U' R F' U2 F2 R' U' R' U 
705. 2.75 U' R U' R' F2 R' F R' U 
706. 2.27 R U2 F' R' F' R F2 U2 R' U' 
707. 2.40 F' U' R U R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
708. 2.55 F U' F R' F2 U F' U F' U2 
709. 2.81 F R U' F' R U2 F2 R U 
710. 3.35 R F2 U' R' F R U' R2 U' 
711. (4.66) R' F R2 F U R' F U' R2 
712. (1.35) F U2 R2 F' R' U2 F R F' U' 
713. 2.95 U2 F U R2 F U F2 R2 U' 
714. 2.35 R F2 U2 F U R' F' R' U2 
715. (1.37) F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U R' 
716. 3.36 U R' F2 R U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
717. (1.72) R F' R2 F U2 F R' F R' 
718. 3.25 U F2 R F R2 U' F' R U 
719. 2.72 U2 R2 F2 U' R U' R2 U2 F 
720. 2.80 R U R2 F' R F U2 F2 R 
721. 2.25 U F2 R2 U2 R' U' F U R2 
722. 2.45 R F R' U R' F2 R2 F' U2 
723. 2.65 R' F U R2 U R2 F' R' U' 
724. (1.87) U' F' U2 R2 F U' F' R' U' 
725. 2.22 U' F' R U2 F2 U' R U2 F2 
726. 2.33 U R' U2 F2 R F2 U' R U 
727. 4.03 F R U2 F R2 F' U R U' 
728. 2.77 U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F R' 
729. 2.49 F2 R F2 R2 F' U R' U R' U' 
730. 3.41 F2 U F2 U F R' U2 R F2 
731. 2.52 F2 R' F' R F' U R' U' F 
732. 3.03 U' R F2 R' U2 R U' F' U' 
733. (5.58) R' U F R' F U2 R2 F' R' 
734. 2.86 R F2 R F' U F2 R F' U2 
735. 2.88 F R2 F R2 U' F' U' F' R U' 
736. 3.18 F2 R' F U R2 U' F' R' U2 
737. 3.11 F' U2 F' U R2 U R2 F R U 
738. 3.32 R F R' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 
739. 3.00 F R2 U' F U' F' U R F' U' 
740. 2.58 R2 U2 F R' U' F U2 R F2 U' 
741. 3.07 U2 F R U F2 R' F U R' U' 
742. 3.05 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F U' R2 
743. 1.91 F R' F U F2 U F' R F2 U' 
744. 2.78 F R2 F R2 F U' F' U R2 
745. 2.99 R F R2 F R2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
746. 2.14 F U F' R2 F' R2 U' R2 U 
747. 3.43 U2 R U' F2 R' F' U2 F R' 
748. 2.62 F2 R' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
749. 2.20 R F U' F R' U2 F' R' U' 
750. 3.27 U R2 F2 U2 R' U R' U R2 
751. 2.59 R2 U' F2 U' R' F' R' F2 R2 
752. 2.87 F U' R2 F U' R' F2 R2 U' 
753. 2.03 F2 R' F' U R2 F' R U2 R2 
754. 3.54 U2 F' U F2 U R' U F U' 
755. 2.15 F' R F2 U' F R U2 F2 R' 
756. 1.99 F' U F2 R2 U R F U R' 
757. 2.99 F2 R' F2 R' F' U' R U2 R' U' 
758. 2.65 R2 U R' U F' R2 F' U2 F2 
759. 3.02 U' F R U2 F R' F R' U 
760. 3.41 F U2 F' U' F R' F2 R2 U' 
761. 2.61 U F R' U F' R U F R2 
762. 2.74 R U R' U R2 U' F U2 F U' 
763. 3.50 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R U2 R' 
764. 3.65 U' F' U R F2 U' R F' U2 
765. 3.15 U F R U2 F2 U' F2 R U 
766. 3.56 R' U' F R' U' R' U R' U2 
767. 2.00 R' U2 R U R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' 
768. (1.72) R' F R2 U' R' U R' F R' 
769. 3.52 U' F R U' R F R2 U' F' 
770. 3.09 F' R' F2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 
771. 3.36 F U R2 F U R2 F' U R2 
772. 3.30 F2 R' U R' U R2 F' U R' 
773. 3.78 U' F R2 U' R2 U F2 U' F' 
774. (1.41) F R' F R U R2 U' R' U' 
775. 2.58 U' F' U' R2 U2 F R' F' R2 
776. 2.21 U' F R2 U F' R F2 U2 R' 
777. 3.31 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U' 
778. 3.28 F' U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U R' 
779. 2.50 F' R' U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R' 
780. 3.08 U F2 U R F U2 R F' U' 
781. 3.28 U F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R U' 
782. 3.34 U R' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' F 
783. 2.75 F' U2 F' U' R F' R2 F U' 
784. (1.88) U R2 F R U2 F2 U' F' U' 
785. 2.38 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U2 
786. 3.02 U R' U2 R' U2 R F2 U F2 U' 
787. (4.34) R U F2 U R' U2 F R2 U2 
788. 3.06 F R' U F2 R U2 R2 F U2 
789. 2.80 U' F2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R' F' U' 
790. 2.69 R' F' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F U' 
791. 2.09 R F R' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U 
792. 3.03 U2 F2 U F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 
793. 2.38 U R2 U' F R' F U' F' U 
794. (1.80) U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U2 R U2 
795. 2.80 R' U2 R' U F U' R' F R2 
796. 3.06 F R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 
797. (4.20) R F' R' F2 U F' R F' U2 
798. 3.66 U2 R U' R U F2 U F2 R2 U 
799. 2.80 U' R2 U' R2 F U R' U2 F2 
800. 3.20 F R U R U F2 U R2 U' 
801. 3.36 R' U2 F R' U R U2 R F 
802. 3.31 R2 F R' U R2 U' R2 F U' 
803. 2.28 R2 U F2 R' U' F' U R' F U' 
804. 2.78 U2 F' R' F2 U R F U2 F 
805. 2.25 U2 R' F R U' F2 R U' R' 
806. 2.77 U' F' U2 F U2 R' U F2 U' 
807. 2.59 R F2 R' U R2 F R U F 
808. 3.71 R2 U F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F 
809. 2.25 R2 F U' F2 U' R U' R U' 
810. 3.30 F2 R' U' F U' R2 F2 U' F' 
811. 3.00 R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U2 F' R 
812. 3.03 U R' F U' R2 U F2 R2 F' 
813. 3.08 F' R2 U2 F U' R U2 F' R' U2 
814. 3.38 U2 F U R2 F' R' F U' R' 
815. 3.09 F' R F R2 U' F' R2 F2 U' 
816. 2.94 U F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' 
817. 2.83 R2 U' F' R2 U R' F' R2 U2 
818. 2.96 F2 U' R2 F' U R' U2 R' F 
819. 3.03 R F U R' F R' U R' U' 
820. 3.08 F' U' F2 R' F' U R' F' R2 
821. 3.03 R2 F' U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R' 
822. 3.31 U' F U' F2 U F R2 U2 R' 
823. 3.25 U' F' R F2 R F2 R F' R' U 
824. 2.93 F2 R' F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R' 
825. 2.88 U2 R' U' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R 
826. 3.00 U R' U R' F' U R2 F' U' 
827. 3.22 R U' F2 R U' F2 U2 F' U' 
828. 2.96 F' R F' U2 F' R' F2 R' U2 
829. 2.78 U' R2 U R' U' F2 U F' U 
830. 2.33 R F' U R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
831. 2.46 U2 F2 R' U' F U2 R' F' U2 
832. 2.58 R2 U R2 U F' U R' U' R2 
833. 3.41 F' R2 F' U2 R' F U2 R U' 
834. 3.55 F2 U R U2 R U' F R' F' 
835. 2.78 F2 R2 U R' F R2 U' F R' 
836. 2.94 R2 F R U2 R' U R' F R2 
837. 3.80 F' R' F U2 R' U2 R' U R' 
838. 3.43 F R2 F U F2 R' U F' R2 
839. 3.28 F' U2 F U F2 R' U R U' 
840. 2.58 F U' F' U' R2 U F' R2 U' 
841. (1.88) U F U2 R' U F2 R2 U R U' 
842. (4.88+) F U R2 F' U2 R' F R2 U2 
843. 3.30 R F2 U' R F' U R' F' R2 
844. 3.38 U2 F2 R' U F' U2 F2 R2 F' 
845. 2.13 F R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U F U' 
846. 4.13 R F U R' F2 R' U' R' U2 
847. 3.36 F' U2 F' R F' R2 F' U' F U 
848. 2.16 U' R F' R U' R F2 R U' 
849. (4.94+) R U2 F2 R F' R' F U2 R' 
850. 2.94 U2 R F2 U' F2 U' R' F U' 
851. 2.30 U F' R' F R F' R F R' 
852. 3.80 R' F U R' U F' R2 F' R' 
853. 3.22 F2 R U R' U R U F' R2 
854. 2.30 R F U R U R' F U2 R' 
855. 2.18 R2 F2 U2 R U' R2 U2 F U2 
856. 3.40 R F' U' F2 U R2 U2 F U2 
857. 2.52 U' R' U2 F R' U' R U2 R 
858. 3.59 F2 U' R F2 R' U F U' R' 
859. 3.18 R U F2 U' R F2 U' R U 
860. 3.81 F' R F R2 F U2 F U F' 
861. 2.71 R2 U' R2 U F' U R2 U F' 
862. 3.15 F R2 U' R' U2 R' F R2 F2 
863. 2.88 F U' F2 R F U' R2 F2 U' 
864. (5.88) U' F R2 U' F R' U' F R' 
865. 1.93 F' R' F2 U2 R U2 R F' R2 
866. 2.61 R' U' F2 R U' R' U' F U2 
867. 3.50 U F2 U2 F2 U' F' U F2 R' U' 
868. 2.25 U' R U' F' U R U2 F U' 
869. 3.70 R2 F R F' U R' U' F R2 U' 
870. 3.42 F' U' R2 U R' U' F R2 U' 
871. 2.90 U' R2 U' F' U R' U F' R U 
872. 2.84 U F2 R' F U' R U R2 F' U' 
873. 3.13 U F R U' R' F2 U F2 U2 
874. 1.94 F R U2 F' R' U' F U' F U' 
875. 2.70 F U2 R2 F R' F R2 F' U2 
876. 4.00 U' R2 F2 U F' U2 F2 U' R' 
877. 2.53 F R F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' 
878. 2.34 U' R' U2 R' U2 F R F' U 
879. 3.21 R U F R2 U2 F' R F' U2 
880. 3.46 U R2 U F' R2 U F U2 R2 U' 
881. 2.38 F R2 F' R' F U' R2 F' U' 
882. 2.11 F U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
883. 2.68 U2 F' U F U' F2 R' U' R2 
884. (4.93) R F R U2 F' U2 R2 F' U' 
885. 3.33 F' U2 R2 U F2 R' F U F2 
886. (5.52) F U F2 R' F' U R2 F2 U2 
887. 3.16 U2 F R' F2 U F2 R2 F' U2 
888. 3.24 F' R F R U2 F' U2 F' U 
889. 2.27 R2 F U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
890. 2.96 F' U R F' R U' F R2 U' 
891. 2.96 F' U' F' U R F' R2 U R 
892. 2.58 U F2 U R' U2 F' U' F' U' 
893. 2.84 U2 F R2 F R2 U F' U R' 
894. 2.98 R2 F2 U F U F' R U2 R2 U' 
895. 3.96 F2 U' R' U R U2 F' U' R 
896. (1.85) R U' R U' R U' R2 U' R' 
897. 2.33 U2 F' R2 F R F2 U' F R U2 
898. 2.12 U2 R U' F U2 F' R2 F U2 
899. 2.96 R U2 F' R' U2 R2 F U2 R' U' 
900. 3.09 U F' U' R F2 R' F R' F' U2 
901. 3.54 F R U2 R2 U' R2 U' F R' 
902. 2.72 R U' F2 U F' R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
903. 2.80 F2 R2 F R' F R2 U' R2 U2 
904. (6.00) F2 R2 F R' F R2 U' R2 U2 
905. 2.90 R U' R U' R2 F2 U F R U' 
906. 2.09 F' U2 R2 U F U' R F2 U' 
907. 3.93 F2 R' F2 R F R2 F2 R' U' 
908. 3.08 F U F2 R U R2 F' R' U' 
909. 2.59 R U2 R' F2 U F' R F2 U2 
910. 3.28 U' R' F U2 R2 F R' F R2 
911. 3.68 U R' U R2 F R U2 R' U2 
912. 2.50 F R U2 R U R2 F2 R' U2 
913. 2.94 U' F2 U F R' U F U2 R2 U' 
914. 3.00 F U F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' 
915. (1.77) R U' F2 U F2 R F' R F2 
916. 2.47 U F2 U2 R F2 R F' R U 
917. 3.41 U' F2 R U F' R U F2 U' 
918. 2.56 F' R U F2 R' F' U2 F U2 
919. 3.52 U2 R U' R2 F R' U' F U' 
920. 3.65 R2 F U' R U' R2 F U F2 
921. (4.77) F U' F' R U F' U2 R2 F' U 
922. 2.91 R F' U F' U F2 R' U R' 
923. 2.72 U2 F U R' F2 U F U2 R 
924. 2.72 F' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' U' R' 
925. 3.30 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' F' U' 
926. 3.05 R2 F R F U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
927. 2.93 F' U R' U R' F' R F U' 
928. 3.68 U R2 F' R' U R2 F2 R' U2 
929. 2.53 U' F' R' U2 F R2 F' U R2 U 
930. 2.06 U' F R' F' R' U2 F2 R' U2 
931. 3.28 F R' U2 R' U2 F2 U' R U2 
932. 2.85 U F' R' U R' F' U F' U' 
933. 2.60 F U R U R' F2 R' U R' 
934. 3.18 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U F2 R' U 
935. 2.83 F' U2 R2 U' R U' F2 R2 U 
936. 2.06 U R F2 U2 F' R' U R' U2 
937. 3.59 F2 U F2 R' F U F2 U F2 
938. 4.13 F2 R U' R2 U' F' R2 F U 
939. 1.91 F' U' F R' F' R U R2 U 
940. 2.52 U' F U R' F U2 R' U R2 U' 
941. 2.08 U R2 F2 U R U F2 R2 U 
942. 2.16 U2 F R' U2 R2 U' R' F' U2 
943. 3.33 U' F2 U2 R F' U R' F' U' 
944. 2.25 U' R' F U R F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
945. 3.88 F R F R' F R2 U2 R' F 
946. 2.44 U2 F2 U R2 U' F' U F2 U' 
947. 2.30 U' F R U R2 F' R F2 U2 
948. (1.68) U' F R' U F' R2 U' R' U' 
949. 3.69 R' F U2 F U2 R' U F' U' 
950. 2.53 R2 F2 R F U' R' U F2 R2 
951. 2.15 U F' R' F2 R' F R2 F2 U' 
952. 2.72 R F2 R F' U' F R' F U2 
953. 2.78 F' R2 U' F2 U' F U R2 U' 
954. 2.40 R2 F U2 R' U R' U' F U 
955. 2.71 U' R U' F U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
956. 3.55 U2 R' F2 U R U2 R U2 R' 
957. 2.41 R2 F' R' F U R' F U' R2 U' 
958. (4.96) F2 R U' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
959. 3.22 F U2 R F2 U2 F' U R2 U' 
960. 3.10 R2 U R' F R2 F2 U' R' U 
961. (4.97) F U2 R2 U F' U' R F2 U2 
962. 3.28 U R F U R' F2 R' U' R2 
963. 2.58 F2 R' U F2 R U2 R2 F R2 
964. 2.80 U2 R F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
965. 2.33 R2 F U F' U2 F' R' F2 R' 
966. (6.08) R2 F R F2 R2 F' U F2 R 
967. 2.15 F R2 F U F U' R F' R' 
968. 2.78 R2 F2 U' F U R F' U2 F U2 
969. 3.40 U R2 F' U R' F R2 F2 R' 
970. 2.58 R U F2 U' F2 U' F R' U' 
971. 2.55 F2 U' R2 F' U2 F U' F2 R2 U' 
972. 3.41 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R F' U2 F2 U' 
973. 2.58 U2 R2 F' R F' R F' R' U2 
974. 2.81 F' U' F U R F' U' R U2 
975. 2.85 U R U F2 U F' R2 U2 F U' 
976. 2.11 U2 F2 R F2 U' F' U F U2 
977. 3.09 R' F' R2 U R' U F U R' 
978. 3.66 F' U' R U' R2 U2 F R2 U' 
979. (1.00) R U R F' U F2 U' F' R2 
980. 3.46 F' R' F2 U R' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
981. (1.43) R2 F R' F' R2 U2 F' U R' U' 
982. 2.38 F' R2 U2 R F U2 R' F' U2 
983. 2.71 U' F' U2 R U' R' U2 R U 
984. 2.56 U2 R F U' F U' F2 U' R 
985. 3.40 U' R' U' R U2 F2 R U' R U' 
986. 3.33 F' U2 F' R2 F' R F2 R' F R2 
987. (4.50) R2 F U' R U' R2 U F' R' U2 
988. 1.94 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R U' R2 
989. 3.77 U' F U' F' R U2 R F R2 U2 
990. 2.94 F2 U' R' U2 R U' F U' F' 
991. (1.78) U' R2 U' R F' R' U F2 R2 
992. 2.46 F' R U' F R' U R' F U' F' 
993. 2.65 U' F' U' R' F2 U F' U' R U 
994. 3.09 F R2 F U' F' U' R U2 F' U' 
995. 2.38 F U R' U' F2 R U2 R U 
996. 2.91 R2 U F R2 U2 R' U' R U2 
997. 3.00 F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
998. 2.55 U F' R' U F' R F U' R' 
999. (1.53) F2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 R' U2 R 
1000. 3.08 R2 U2 F' R' F' U R2 F' R'


----------



## imvelox (Oct 21, 2015)

26.60 4x4 PB single


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 21, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I think...I think you might be sub-2



I tried to do another ao12 today to prove you wrong and... well...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-21
avg of 12: 1:50.39

Time List:
2:00.70, 1:59.72, 1:46.64, 1:48.02, 1:49.09, 1:55.03, 1:51.63, 1:50.30, (2:02.51), 1:41.93, (1:32.18), 1:40.89

Guess it's time to change my sig!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 21, 2015)

1.89 2x2 single FTW


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 21, 2015)

5.65 R' U2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 B U2 R' F' L B D B2 F
y' z2
F B L' R' D' L'
U R U2 R2 U' R
y' R U' R2 U' R
y' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R'
U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

54/5.65=9.55 TPS

Really solid solve.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 21, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.65 R' U2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 B U2 R' F' L B D B2 F
> y' z2
> F B L' R' D' L'
> U R U2 R2 U' R
> ...



howwwwww


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 21, 2015)

Broke my oldest standing PB part 2
Dino Cube:
Previous: 3.407, June 19th, 2015
New: 3.327, October 21st, 2015


----------



## MiguelRubikXD (Oct 21, 2015)

New PB : 13,38 s in 3 x 3, very happy PLL skip, ao5: 20,21 . My averges now are like 22 or 23 seconds Im learning Full OLL i Have learned 30. Getting better!


----------



## GlowingSausage (Oct 21, 2015)

3x3: Got my first 2 sub 10 ao5s today 
1st & PB (in the car): 9.923
10.436, 9.798, (7.668), (12.468), 9.535
2nd (at home): 9.947
& I broke my PB ao12 (also in the car): 10.814


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 21, 2015)

YAS! 3x3 PB ao5 club.
17.33, (15.70), 17.17, (22.44), 19.44 = 17.98.
Getting ridiculously close to sub-24, global avg is 24.008


----------



## GlowingSausage (Oct 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> global avg is 24.008



How do you know your global avg is *EXACTLY* that? ^^


----------



## NeilH (Oct 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> YAS! 3x3 PB ao5 club.
> 17.33, (15.70), 17.17, (22.44), 19.44 = 17.98.
> Getting ridiculously close to sub-24, global avg is 24.008



24.*008* ???


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 21, 2015)

GlowingSausage said:


> How do you know your global avg is *EXACTLY* that? ^^





NeilH said:


> 24.*008* ???



ChaoTimer. It's da bomb. I create a new session for every event each month, and I record them at the end of each month ^_^
btw, it's 23.992 now so yay


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 21, 2015)

OH PB single: 8.422 D' L2 F2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 U' R F' R2 D2 L2 D F L' D2 U2

Misscramble , counting it though.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 22, 2015)

10 5x5 solves in a row and no parity wtf


----------



## mafergut (Oct 22, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.65 R' U2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 B U2 R' F' L B D B2 F
> y' z2
> F B L' R' D' L'
> U R U2 R2 U' R
> ...



"Solid"? 9.55 TPS is solid? Great would then be to break the speed of light limit? IM-PRES-SIVE
I mean, this is comparable to Feliks' 5.66 WR single. Full-step, around 50-something turns and 1 hundredth of a second faster.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 22, 2015)

Megaminx PB single! My modded shengshou is great even though I haven't lubed it yet.

26. 1:37.816 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'


----------



## mafergut (Oct 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx PB single! My modded shengshou is great even though I haven't lubed it yet.
> 
> 26. 1:37.816 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
> R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
> ...



So I will not ask you whether it was a successful mod or not 
I just want to know if layers are stable and don't move around like Yuhu's layers do. Also, did you follow a specific modding tutorial or just shaved / rounded off the pieces at your discretion?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 22, 2015)

mafergut said:


> So I will not ask you whether it was a successful mod or not
> I just want to know if layers are stable and don't move around like Yuhu's layers do. Also, did you follow a specific modding tutorial or just shaved / rounded off the pieces at your discretion?



It is fairly stable even though my tensions are a bit loose. Odder has a video of some close up footage of the modded pieces. I also looked at the photos of Nicolas' Naing's megaminx, though I couldn't really sand the centres properly so I did not mod the centres.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> It is fairly stable even though my tensions are a bit loose. Odder has a video of some close up footage of the modded pieces. I also looked at the photos of Nicolas' Naing's megaminx, though I couldn't really sand the centres properly so I did not mod the centres.



Thanks, I will get a SS and hopefully mod it during Christmas vacation. Don't think I will find time to do it before then.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 22, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Thanks, I will get a SS and hopefully mod it during Christmas vacation. Don't think I will find time to do it before then.



Yes modding it is quite tiring and time consuming


----------



## mafergut (Oct 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Yes modding it is quite tiring and time consuming



And I think I will do it in stages, as I don't want to overmod it and have to start from scratch, even though the puzzle is not that expensive.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 22, 2015)

megaminx:

57.97 ao50 wtf
58.71 ao100


----------



## Chree (Oct 22, 2015)

mafergut said:


> And I think I will do it in stages, as I don't want to overmod it and have to start from scratch, even though the puzzle is not that expensive.



My modded one feels terrible. I have no idea how to get it to feel as good as my unmodded one. I suck at modding though..

Speaking of which. New Mega PB single yesterday: 1:30.42

Edit: And new 3x3 Ao12 PB: 13.02
Soooo close to sub13.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 22, 2015)

18.50 3x3 ao5, not PB but really good


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 22, 2015)

(6.97) R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' D U2 R U L2 D F L
WTH First ever sub 7! (and sub 8) LL was oll skip into MU U-perm, prevous PB was 8.06 lol.
EDIT: I think i mis-scrambled, but I'm still counting it, because the only lucky thing was the LL.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 22, 2015)

New PBs at 2x2 in a session of almost 300 solves over the last 2-3 days.
After having bought a Dayan and a CB this was done with my old LingPo. It still catches but if i relax and do not press tightly on the puzzle but instead hold it as lightly as possible, the catching diminishes a lot.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-22
solves/total: 271/274

avg of 5* best: 5.51* (σ = 0.67)
avg of 12 best: 6.20 (σ = 0.74) (Not PB)
avg of 50* best: 6.71* (σ = 0.81)
avg of 100* best: 6.98* (σ = 0.92)

Sub-7 with Ortega. Still a lot of improvement needed and some new algs to learn. I already learned an alg for diag swap on top and bar on bottom (L D' L F2 L' D L', which is the upside down version of the bar on top / diag swap on bottom) but execution is horrible.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 22, 2015)

mafergut said:


> New PBs at 2x2 in a session of almost 300 solves over the last 2-3 days.
> After having bought a Dayan and a CB this was done with my old LingPo. It still catches but if i relax and do not press tightly on the puzzle but instead hold it as lightly as possible, the catching diminishes a lot.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-22
> ...



y2 R D' R B2 R' D R'


----------



## mafergut (Oct 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> y2 R D' R B2 R' D R'



Execution of that is much better, thanks. My only problem is that I always leave bar on front as my bar/bar and bar/diag swap algs also need the bar(s) on the front. So I can also do a z2 and use the alg for bar/diag swap (R U' R F2 R' U R'), which is what I have been doing until now.

I just found an alg in Chris Olson's Varasano page that has bar on the left and I could try that as it only implies a y rotation: [z2] y F' U R' U2 R U' F


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 22, 2015)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Finally officially sub 9: 8.60 average yesterday



Awesome


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 22, 2015)

5.514 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' L U' F' U' B2 R F2 D' R2 L'

x' R' U2 R U' D x' D' R D'
R' U' R
U2 L U' L'
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' F R U R' U' F' R

pretty sure that's top 5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 22, 2015)

ok so literally wtf just happened in clock... 
solves to 2-6 make up a 7.91 ao5, the 6.84 is my second best. the ao12 is also PB. 5 mins ago, my PB ao5 was like 9.2 and pb ao12 9.8x so wtf

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-22
avg of 12: 8.93

Time List:
1. 9.63 DR5- UL1- U4+ R4- ALL2- y2 UR2- DR6+ DL3- R6+ D2- DL UL 
2. 7.59 DL5- UL6+ U5- D1+ L4- ALL3+ y2 UR1- DL3+ R1+ D2- L4+ UR UL 
3. 8.80 UR5- DR3- DL4+ UL4+ U1+ R5+ L3- ALL4- y2 DR2- DL6+ ALL2+ UR DL UL 
4. (11.32) UR4- DL5+ UL4+ R1+ D3- L4+ ALL4+ y2 DR4+ DL1+ U6+ R2+ UR 
5. 7.34 DR3+ DL6+ R1- D4+ L5- y2 UR5+ DL3+ U1+ R2+ ALL1- DL UL 
6. (6.84) UR4- DR5+ UL2- U5- R5+ ALL3+ y2 DR1+ UL1+ R1- D3+ ALL2+ UR UL 
7. 9.57 UR6+ DL4+ UL2- R2- y2 DR5- DL2+ U1+ R4- ALL3+ UL 
8. 8.44 UR5- DR2- UL3+ D5+ L4- ALL1- y2 UR6+ UL2+ U5- R3+ DR 
9. 10.97 DR2- DL5+ U1+ L6+ ALL5- y2 DR5- DL1- UL3+ U1+ R3+ UR DR DL UL 
10. 9.34 UR3- D1+ L1- ALL6+ y2 DL4- UL1+ R2+ D4- L4- DR UL 
11. 8.67 DR2- UL4- R2- D2- L3+ ALL3+ y2 DR2+ U5- L5+ ALL4- DR UL 
12. 8.96 UR3- DR5+ DL4- UL5+ R2- L5+ ALL3+ y2 DL4- U6+ D2+ ALL5- UR


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 22, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Awesome



Haha I don't know why, but I expected that you would have read it and responded to it.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 22, 2015)

(5.60) U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 B R2 U R D R' B L F R D' F

Fullstep pb, but scramble was still insane.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 23, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/e70e5b03f832b670e00de88bc2f04cc7

PB avg50 and my second sub 15 avg50

getting sooo much closer to sub 15 I love it


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 23, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Execution of that is much better, thanks. My only problem is that I always leave bar on front as my bar/bar and bar/diag swap algs also need the bar(s) on the front. So I can also do a z2 and use the alg for bar/diag swap (R U' R F2 R' U R'), which is what I have been doing until now.
> 
> I just found an alg in Chris Olson's Varasano page that has bar on the left and I could try that as it only implies a y rotation: [z2] y F' U R' U2 R U' F



R2 U R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2 Sexy move with R2's instead of R/R'.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 23, 2015)

Not pb, but this avg12 is crazy as hell:

best avg 10/12 = 7.80
8.00	L' F' D' L' B2 L' F' U2 R' F2 B' U B2 F' D F' R F R U' L2 R2 B F2 R'
7.33	F' R L U' F' U' D' R' D2 U' R' B2 D' L D' L2 B' R' D F U D R2 B2 D2
8.82	U2 B2 R2 L B2 L2 F' D2 F U L B D' U B R2 D2 B' L D R U2 D L' R
6.99	D2 U2 B' F R L' B R' F2 D' F R B F2 D B L2 F2 L D2 L F U2 R2 U2
8.46	D L D' R D2 F' U' B2 R2 B2 D L F' B U2 F2 B' L2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2
8.88	L2 U2 B' L' D2 F2 D R' D L F2 L' F2 L' D' R2 F B' U B U' D B' D2 B2
6.57	U' R' D2 R L2 B2 R' U R2 D F' B R' B F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L' B2
6.68	F' R B2 R' U' B2 L D2 R' U L2 R2 U D2 L' D' L B' F2 D' B R2 L2 D U'
8.71	F L D B' D R' F2 B' R B' D' U2 F' L' R D' B R' D2 R L F D2 F B'
6.92	F' D2 L2 U F' R2 F' D' L B F D2 F' R2 F D F L2 F' U2 R U L2 B' D'
8.01	F B' D' B2 U' L2 D L' U' F D' L U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F R' F2 D2 R' B2 L' U
8.06	F2 D U2 R D' B' R' U R2 L' B2 D' L' B L' D U' F R2 L' D B R2 B' D

There's a 7.20 avg5 in there.

(is ttw, but I still count it)


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 23, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Not pb, but this avg12 is crazy as hell:
> 
> best avg 10/12 = 7.80
> 8.00	L' F' D' L' B2 L' F' U2 R' F2 B' U B2 F' D F' R F R U' L2 R2 B F2 R'
> ...



Wow, only one 7 in a 7-second average. That's impressive


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 23, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wow, only one 7 in a 7-second average. That's impressive



i didn't even notice


----------



## IAmAPerson (Oct 23, 2015)

Got a Skewb Xtreme. Never read a tutorial. 4th time solving it ever was sub-18 seconds. lolwtf I thought this puzzle would actually be hard (took about 1:30 to solve it for the first time ever).


----------



## Torch (Oct 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-22
avg of 5: 5.01

Time List:
1. 4.69 U B L' B' R' L R U u' 
2. (7.98) U' B' R L' R' B R' B L' l r b 
3. (4.55) B U' R B' L' B U B l' 
4. 5.05 U' R' L B' R' U' B U' L' l' b u 
5. 5.29 B U' B R B U' L B' r u

Argh not sub-5


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 23, 2015)

First sub 20 mo100!!! 19.75. A week ago it wasn't even sub 22.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 23, 2015)

ZOMGWTFLOLROFLCOPTER
3x3 PB single, 12.704
D2 U2 B L2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U B

y // ins
L' R2 // cross
R U R' U' L' U L // F2L1
R U' R' L U L' // F2L2
y U L' U L // F2L3
U' R U' R' y U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L4
U l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL, with an AUFless PLL skip!


----------



## qaz (Oct 23, 2015)

OH: 13.16 B' L' D L U F U2 F' D2 L D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L B2 L U2 B 

z2 R' U' R' D' y R2 U2 R
U' R U R' U R U R'
y' U R U R'
U2 r U R' U R U2 r'
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D U'


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ZOMGWTFLOLROFLCOPTER
> 3x3 PB single, 12.704
> D2 U2 B L2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U B
> 
> ...



Intersting. I would've done the second pair L U L' U L U' L' and the third one y U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L', but then the LL wouldnt have been as cool.


----------



## Torch (Oct 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ZOMGWTFLOLROFLCOPTER
> 3x3 PB single, 12.704
> D2 U2 B L2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U B
> 
> ...



y L2 R' U L R'//xcross

Good solve though.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 23, 2015)

PB AO100 17.24  Need to do these sessions in one sitting, that way I don't have warmed up start avg, stop avg, warmup during avg again etc. could probably get like a 15.5 ao100 with if i did it in one sitting


----------



## biscuit (Oct 23, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.65 R' U2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 B U2 R' F' L B D B2 F
> y' z2
> F B L' R' D' L'
> U R U2 R2 U' R
> ...



Not even sub Mats... Come on drew!


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 23, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> PB AO100 17.24  Need to do these sessions in one sitting, that way I don't have warmed up start avg, stop avg, warmup during avg again etc. could probably get like a 15.5 ao100 with if i did it in one sitting



Ao100 will definitely be faster in one sitting because you have time to get into a flow, but not 2 seconds faster at your speed. High 16 would probably be more realistic.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ayyy PB single. I've been practicing Megaminx for less than a week now. 

*(1:20.79) * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

EDIT: What the **** is this?!

mean of 3
current: 1:24.86 (σ = 4.81)
best: 1:21.48 (σ = 0.65)

avg of 5
current: 1:27.65 (σ = 4.37)
best: 1:22.95 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 12
current: 1:25.78 (σ = 4.48)
best: 1:25.78 (σ = 4.48)


----------



## mafergut (Oct 23, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> R2 U R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2 Sexy move with R2's instead of R/R'.



Nice!!! It's also a bar on left alg and flows more nicely that the one with Fs so I will definitely try it as well and see which one I can execute faster. Thanks!!!


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 23, 2015)

85% through U set. End of the month is approaching though. learnt a random Pi alg and 2 H algs as well


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 23, 2015)

4x4 PBs, I'm starting to practice 4x4 much more 

4x4 Single: 1:48.42
4x4 Ao5: 2:01.51
4x4 Ao12: 2:08.97

I use Hoya 


Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 23, 2015)

whoa its a sub-8
1. 7.72 B L' B2 R' D' R' F' R' D' L2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 B' U2 F' D2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 23, 2015)

Learnt all 16 megaminx OCLLs, 2 E perms and 1 A perm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1 A perm.



Do that backwards, you have the other A perm.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 23, 2015)

finally learnt all the algs of eg1, now I just have to spam them and learn which algs belong to which case (now 90 %)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Do that backwards, you have the other A perm.



I learnt this one: x R2' U2 R' D' R U2' R' D R2' and knew this one (R2 U2' R2' U')4 before.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I learnt this one: x R2' U2 R' D' R U2' R' D R2' and knew this one (R2 U2' R2' U')4 before.



I prefer doing the inverse RUD one instead of the 2 gen alg. Just feels much better for me.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 23, 2015)

9.98 clock ao100, 9.48 ao50 (have to roll some solves on the ao100 ) and a nice 6.6 not even subnr single



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-23
avg of 100: 9.98

Time List:
1. 10.55 UR3- DR5+ DL6+ UL1+ R4+ D1+ L1- ALL3+ y2 DR3+ DL2+ U3+ R5- DR UL 
2. 10.39 UR6+ DL4+ R4+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 UR5- DL3+ UL4- U3- D3+ DR UL 
3. (13.05) DL5+ R5- D3+ L3+ ALL5- y2 UR4+ DL3- UL6+ U5- R5+ D1+ DL 
4. 9.65 UR4- DR4+ U2- D4+ ALL2+ y2 UR5- DR5+ DL4- D2- L3- DR UL 
5. 9.84 DL4+ R4+ D1+ ALL5- y2 UR5+ DL5+ UL4+ U4+ R2+ D1+ L3- DR DL UL 
6. 10.52 DL5- R3+ D2+ L4- ALL1- y2 UR5- DR2- DL1+ UL2+ U3- R6+ UR DR DL 
7. 11.71 UR1+ DL1+ U4- D3- L1- ALL5+ y2 UR5- DR5+ DL3- U4- L3+ UR DL 
8. 10.50 DL2- UL3- U2+ R3- D5- ALL2- y2 UL6+ R3- D2- L4+ ALL3- DR DL 
9. 9.50 UR4- DL4- UL6+ ALL3+ y2 DL2+ UL1+ U1+ R3- D1+ L3+ ALL5+ UR DR 
10. 10.34 UR1+ UL5- U2+ D4- ALL1- y2 UR6+ DL4+ UL5- U1- R3- L2+ DR UL 
11. 12.44 UR6+ U3- R5+ D4+ L1- ALL5- y2 UR6+ DR4- UL2- R2+ D1+ DL UL 
12. 11.43 UL2- U5- R3+ D5+ L1- ALL5- y2 DR3+ DL5+ UL6+ U6+ L3- DR DL UL 
13. 11.25 DL4- R4+ D2+ L6+ y2 UR4+ DR3- UL3- U1- ALL1- UR UL 
14. 10.55 UR5+ DL5- UL2- U3- R4- D4+ L2- ALL2- y2 UL2+ R1- D6+ DR DL 
15. 11.63 UR1- DR6+ UL6+ U4+ R2+ D4- L1- ALL5+ y2 UR5- DL6+ R3+ UR 
16. 12.11 UR3+ DL5+ UL5+ R4+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 UR2- U5+ D2- L3+ UR DL UL 
17. 9.84 UR4- DR3- DL1+ U1- y2 UR4+ DR5+ DL3- R3+ D5+ ALL2- DL 
18. 11.60 UR1- DR3- DL3- UL3- R1- D6+ L2- ALL4- y2 UR5+ U6+ L2- UR DR 
19. 10.63 DR5+ R2- ALL3+ y2 UR1- DR5+ DL6+ UL6+ U2- R2+ D5+ ALL4- DL UL 
20. 11.31 DR1- UL2+ U5- ALL1+ y2 DR2+ DL4- UL1- U5+ R3- D2- ALL4- 
21. 7.88 UR3+ DR3- DL1+ UL4- R5- D3+ L5- ALL4- y2 UL2- ALL1+ DR DL UL 
22. 10.06 DR5+ UL3- U4- R4- D6+ L5+ y2 UR4- DR4+ UL5- L4+ ALL5- UR DR UL 
23. 8.80 UR2- DR5+ DL1- UL4- U5- R6+ D6+ L4- y2 DR3- DL5- U1+ UR DR DL UL 
24. 9.46 UR2+ DR5- DL2+ UL2+ U4- R1- D4- L3- ALL5- y2 DR1- UL1+ U2- UR DL UL 
25. (12.96) DR4- UL6+ R3- L1- ALL1- y2 UR2+ DR1+ DL1+ UL3- U1- R5+ D3- 
26. 9.68 UR4+ DR2- DL3+ UL3- D2+ L2- ALL1+ y2 UL1- R5- D5+ L2- DR 
27. 9.83 UR3+ DL1- U5- R3- L4- ALL5+ y2 UR3+ DL1- UL6+ R5- D1- DR UL 
28. 12.15 UR2+ DR3+ U1+ R2+ D1+ L3+ y2 DL5- UL4+ U6+ R2+ ALL4- UR UL 
29. 12.66 UR1+ DL4+ UL3+ U1+ R3- L5- y2 DR5+ DL1+ UL3+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 
30. (13.13) UR2- DR3- R1- L3- ALL3+ y2 UR4+ DR5- DL6+ UL4+ U1- R5- D2+ UR DR 
31. 9.71 UR5- DR2- DL4- UL2- R2+ D4- y2 UL6+ U1- R5+ D1- L3- UR DL 
32. 11.61 UR5- DR1- R2- D2- ALL5- y2 UR2- DR5+ DL2- U1+ R3+ ALL1+ DR 
33. 9.27 DR1+ DL6+ R6+ ALL1+ y2 UR3- DR1+ UL4+ U6+ R5+ D1+ L2+ DL UL 
34. 9.61 DR5+ UL4- U2- R5- D5+ L5+ y2 UR5+ DL6+ UL4- D1+ ALL3+ DL UL 
35. 8.15 UR3+ DR5- DL3+ UL5+ U4- ALL1+ y2 DR1- DL2- U1+ R4+ L3- UR 
36. 10.97 DR3+ DL3- UL3- U5- ALL5+ y2 UR2- DL6+ UL1+ D4- L2- ALL1+ UR 
37. 10.27 UR3- DR5- DL5- R3+ D4- L6+ ALL2+ y2 UR4+ DL6+ U3- R4- D1+ UR 
38. 10.29 UR6+ DR2+ UL6+ U1+ ALL2+ y2 UL5+ U3- R5- ALL4- DL 
39. 10.89 UR2+ UL4+ U4+ R2+ y2 UR3+ U3+ R1+ D4+ L5+ DR UL 
40. 8.61 DR4- UL2+ U3- R4+ D4+ y2 UL2- U3+ R2+ D6+ L3+ DR 
41. 12.03 UR5- DL5- U3- R3+ ALL1+ y2 UR4- DR3+ U2+ R4+ D1+ L2- DL 
42. 8.16 UR5- DR2+ DL5- UL1- U5- D2- L5+ ALL4+ y2 UR1+ DR4- R1+ UR 
43. 9.72 UR5- DR6+ UL1+ R1- D2+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 DR4+ DL2- U4+ ALL3+ UR DR 
44. (13.39) UR5- DR1+ DL2+ UL1+ R5- D5- y2 UR1+ U6+ L2- ALL4+ UR DR DL 
45. 8.86 DR2- UL4- U4+ R3+ L5+ y2 DR2- DL5- UL2+ R1+ D3+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 
46. 9.43 UR3+ DR6+ DL6+ U4+ R5- y2 DR2+ U3+ R1- D1- L3- UR DL 
47. 9.63 DR5- UL1- U4+ R4- ALL2- y2 UR2- DR6+ DL3- R6+ D2- DL UL 
48. (7.59) DL5- UL6+ U5- D1+ L4- ALL3+ y2 UR1- DL3+ R1+ D2- L4+ UR UL 
49. 8.80 UR5- DR3- DL4+ UL4+ U1+ R5+ L3- ALL4- y2 DR2- DL6+ ALL2+ UR DL UL 
50. 11.32 UR4- DL5+ UL4+ R1+ D3- L4+ ALL4+ y2 DR4+ DL1+ U6+ R2+ UR 
51. (7.34) DR3+ DL6+ R1- D4+ L5- y2 UR5+ DL3+ U1+ R2+ ALL1- DL UL 
52. (6.84) UR4- DR5+ UL2- U5- R5+ ALL3+ y2 DR1+ UL1+ R1- D3+ ALL2+ UR UL 
53. 9.57 UR6+ DL4+ UL2- R2- y2 DR5- DL2+ U1+ R4- ALL3+ UL 
54. 8.44 UR5- DR2- UL3+ D5+ L4- ALL1- y2 UR6+ UL2+ U5- R3+ DR 
55. 10.97 DR2- DL5+ U1+ L6+ ALL5- y2 DR5- DL1- UL3+ U1+ R3+ UR DR DL UL 
56. 9.34 UR3- D1+ L1- ALL6+ y2 DL4- UL1+ R2+ D4- L4- DR UL 
57. 8.67 DR2- UL4- R2- D2- L3+ ALL3+ y2 DR2+ U5- L5+ ALL4- DR UL 
58. 8.96 UR3- DR5+ DL4- UL5+ R2- L5+ ALL3+ y2 DL4- U6+ D2+ ALL5- UR 
59. 9.87 DR2- DL2- UL6+ R3- D5- L2+ y2 UR1+ DL2- R4+ D5- DR 
60. 9.89 UR5- DR5- ALL4- y2 UR3+ DR3- DL4+ U2+ R4+ D4+ L1- 
61. 9.34 UR4- DL3- D2- ALL2- y2 UR2+ DL5- UL5- D3+ L1+ ALL6+ UR DL 
62. (DNF(6.39)) UR1- DR4+ DL1- UL4- R3- D4- L1- ALL3- y2 DL2+ D1+ UR DR DL UL 
63. 11.27 UR3- UL1+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 UR5+ DL5- UL5+ U1- D6+ ALL1- UR DL 
64. 10.22 UR4- DR2- DL2+ UL4+ R2+ D4+ ALL2+ y2 DL1- UL4+ U5+ R4- DR UL 
65. 9.64 DR3- UL4+ U4- L5- ALL3- y2 DR3- DL4- UL4+ L3- UR DR DL UL 
66. 10.49 DR1- DL4- UL5+ U4+ D1+ L2+ y2 DL4+ R5+ D4+ UR 
67. 10.31 UR3- DR5- UL5- D3- ALL2- y2 UR4+ DR2- DL6+ R1+ D1+ L5- DR UL 
68. 9.11 DR5- R3- D2- L4- ALL6+ y2 UR5+ DR6+ DL4- UL3- U4+ R2- D5- UR 
69. 10.06 UR2- DR5- DL5- UL1- D4- L1+ ALL3- y2 UR1- DL2+ U3- L3+ DL 
70. 7.84 UR2+ DR2- UL3+ U1- R1+ D1- y2 DR5- U4- R2- ALL3+ 
71. 7.99 UR1- DR1- R4- ALL4+ y2 UR6+ DR4+ UL6+ U3- R5- D1- ALL5+ UR UL 
72. 10.65 DR1- DL4- U2- R1- ALL5+ y2 UR6+ U5+ D6+ L3+ ALL2- DR DL 
73. 9.14 DR5- DL1+ UL5- D5- y2 UR2+ DL1+ UL3- R5+ L4+ ALL3- 
74. 9.26 DR1+ DL5- UL4- R6+ D2+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 DR3+ DL3+ UL1+ U3- R1- UR DR 
75. 9.54 UR4+ DL4+ U3+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 UR3- DL5- UL1+ U3- D6+ L6+ UR DR DL UL 
76. 10.65 UR1- DR3- UL5- U4- L1- ALL4- y2 DR4+ DL5+ U3+ D6+ ALL3+ UR DL UL 
77. 10.87 UR3- DR4+ UL1- U1+ R3- ALL3- y2 DR1- UL1+ U5- R4+ 
78. 8.99 UR2+ DR1- DL2+ U2+ R3- L3+ ALL6+ y2 DR4- L3+ UR DL 
79. (7.66) UR2+ DL1+ UL1+ R3+ L2- ALL1+ y2 DL3+ UL5- U5- R4- D1+ DR DL 
80. 8.73 UR1+ DL5- UL2+ D2- y2 UR3- DR5+ DL3- U3+ R5- L4- ALL6+ UR DR 
81. 10.46 DR6+ UL5- U3+ R5- D3- L4+ ALL1+ y2 DR6+ U4+ D2- ALL4+ DL 
82. (6.67) UR1- U1+ R6+ D3- y2 UR2- DR1- UL5+ R1- D4+ ALL2+ UR DR DL 
83. 8.48 DR3- DL2- R3+ D5- L4+ y2 UR1+ UL1- U3- R4- D5+ ALL2+ UR DR DL UL 
84. 10.49 UR5- UL3+ U6+ R2+ D1+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 DR5+ UL5- U3- R3+ UR DL 
85. 8.89 UR3+ DL2+ R5+ D4- L3- y2 DR2- DL1+ UL2+ U4+ R2+ UR DR DL 
86. 9.58 DL5+ R4- D1- L2- ALL5+ y2 DR3+ UL5- R6+ L4+ UR DR 
87. 9.96 DR4- DL6+ UL2- U4- R1+ D5+ L3+ y2 UR5+ DR5+ UL2- R5+ ALL2+ UR DL UL 
88. 10.72 UR4+ UL6+ R5- D4- L3- ALL5- y2 DR4- UL1- U5+ D3- L3- DR 
89. 9.33 U5+ R2+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 UR2- DL4- UL4+ U6+ D6+ ALL1+ DR DL 
90. 10.55 UR3+ DL5- U4- R2+ D6+ L4- y2 UR6+ UL5- D3+ UL 
91. 9.03 UR2+ DR1+ UL2+ R1- D1- ALL4+ y2 UR3+ DR5+ DL1- U4+ R5+ UR DL UL 
92. 10.68 UR5+ DR4- DL6+ U3+ R3+ D2+ y2 UR2+ DL6+ U1- R4+ ALL6+ UR 
93. 9.58 DR1+ DL5+ UL1+ U3+ D3+ L2+ y2 UR5+ DR6+ DL3- U2- R5- UR DL 
94. 9.24 UR2+ DL2+ UL2+ U5- R1+ D3- L3- ALL5+ y2 UR4- R6+ D5- UR UL 
95. 10.75 UR1- DL4+ UL3+ U3+ D6+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 DL5- UL4- U1- R5+ L2+ UR DL UL 
96. 10.23 UR6+ UL3- U3+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- DR5+ DL1+ R5- D5- L3- UR DR 
97. 9.98 UR2+ DL4+ R1- D2- L5+ ALL4- y2 UR4+ DR2- DL3- D3- L3- UR DR UL 
98. 9.99 DR3- DL2- UL6+ U5- R1- D2- L2- ALL2- y2 DL2+ U1- R1- DR 
99. 8.07 UR4+ DR6+ UL3- U5- R5- D5+ L3+ y2 UR1+ DR4- DL5- UR DL UL 
100. 8.54 DR1- DL5+ UL5- U1+ D3- ALL5+ y2 DR4- DL1+ UL5- U3- R6+ UR


----------



## Iggy (Oct 23, 2015)

Got back into 2x2 a few days ago, finished learning the rest of EG-2. Now I'll probably start working on my one-looking since it sucks


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 23, 2015)

PB RAMPAGE
3x3 PB ao5, 3x3 PB single, and 2x2 PB single
F2 R U R2
0.885


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 23, 2015)

7x7 ao100 finally finished: some PBs

3:43.65 ao5 gj
3:48.21 ao12 not bad
3:52.99 ao50
3:54.53 ao100

had a streak of 7 sub 3:50 solves but unfortunatly I messed up the ao12 on that


----------



## Torch (Oct 23, 2015)

OK, I did my precomp run-through of the schedule for Athens Fall 2015:

2x2 Round 1: 4.18, 3.84, (4.49), (3.38), 3.91 = 3.98
3x3 Round 1: (10.17), (12.96), 11.99, 11.38, 11.61 = 11.66
Skewb: (9.00), 7.16, (6.07), 8.92, 8.44 = 8.17
4x4: 49.24, (1:04.77), 56.75, (49.04), 56.74 = 54.24
2x2 Round 2: (4.32), (2.78), 3.51, 2.81, 4.16 = 3.49
3x3 Round 2: 10.77, 10.32, 12.69, (10.22), (12.92) = 11.26
OH: (31.40), (22.13), 29.45, 24.66, 24.12 = 26.08
Pyra: 6.59, 6.98, (5.22), 5.85, (7.17) = 6.47
2x2 Final: (3.50), 3.94, 4.63, 4.87, (5.00) = 4.48
3x3 Final: 11.42, 10.77, 10.88, (10.21), (12.27) = 11.02

I guarantee you I won't even do half as well as this tomorrow.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 23, 2015)

new ao25 and ao100 pb's getting closer sub to sub 17
| |
V V


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 23, 2015)

finished COLL. Starting ZBLL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 24, 2015)

2180161 said:


> finished COLL. Starting ZBLL



plz dont do this


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 24, 2015)

The Tanglong is working well for me:

Mo3: 12.74 (PB)
Ao5: 13.89
Ao12: 14.61 (PB)
Ao50: 15.57
Ao100: 16.01

wow! I have done nearly 500 solves in the past two days!


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 24, 2015)

2180161 said:


> finished COLL. Starting ZBLL



welcome to the ZBLL Academy!
You might want to start with some T set as well, as its very easy to recognise and a good way to practice the Harris/baum recognition method


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 24, 2015)

1:46.77 PB Megaminx ao5! Megaminx is now my favourite event even though I suck

Edit: 1:26.90 PB single with CP skip!!!!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1:46.77 PB Megaminx ao5! Megaminx is now my favourite event even though I suck
> 
> Edit: 1:26.90 PB single with CP skip!!!!



Nice :tu I wish I still had a good megaminx lol


----------



## mafergut (Oct 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1:46.77 PB Megaminx ao5! Megaminx is now my favourite event even though I suck
> 
> Edit: 1:26.90 PB single with CP skip!!!!



Nice job. I already ordered my black SS mega. Hope it comes before Christmas 
I will keep practising with my Yuhu while it arrives, as my first timed solves were around 7 minutes, so a lot to improve until sub-3 / 2:30, which I would accept as decent for me


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 24, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Nice job. I already ordered my black SS mega. Hope it comes before Christmas
> I will keep practising with my Yuhu while it arrives, as my first timed solves were around 7 minutes, so a lot to improve until sub-3 / 2:30, which I would accept as decent for me



Thanks. Also more megaminx PBs. This session was done over three days, of which the last 20 or so solves were done today.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-24
solves/total: 63/63

single
best: 1:26.907 *PB*
worst: 2:36.378

mean of 3
current: 1:44.523 (σ = 3.09)
best: 1:35.427 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 5
current: 1:40.691 (σ = 3.85)
best: 1:37.725 (σ = 3.62) *PB*

avg of 12
current: 1:42.317 (σ = 5.21)
best: 1:42.317 (σ = 5.21) *PB*

avg of 50
current: 1:51.881 (σ = 8.51)
best: 1:51.881 (σ = 8.51) *PB*

Average: 1:54.002 (σ = 9.08)
Mean: 1:54.547



EDIT (unrelated): http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1122/events/2/rounds/1/results lolscramble alert


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1188&cat=10&rnd=1

Only his second time competing in Megaminx wow

Also 3.77 pyraminx NR average by Kim, gj


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 24, 2015)

got my tanglong yesterday, nice cube

Best average of 5: 7.01
5-9 - 6.92 6.97 (8.02) (6.40) 7.14

the 6.40 was a pll skip, the other 6s were full step


----------



## NewCuber000 (Oct 24, 2015)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

PB 5x5 single: 1:19.74 (First sub-1:20!)

After having like 20 sub-1:25 solves in the past 3 days including a timer malfunction that was really close and probably sub-1:20, I FINALLY got it. 

Other new accomplishments:
1:42.xx 4x4 OH solve 
16.78 3x3 OH fullstep


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 24, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1188&cat=10&rnd=1
> 
> Only his second time competing in Megaminx wow
> 
> Also 3.77 pyraminx NR average by Kim, gj



Wow GJ to both! Some day I hope to be this fast in megaminx


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 24, 2015)

pyraminx stackmatted

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-24
avg of 12: 2.96

Time List:
2.91, 2.98, 3.00, (2.26), 2.82, 2.73, 3.13, 2.56, 3.18, 2.58, 3.68, (3.75)

hopefully the camera angle isn't bad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSrJC7-eSd4


----------



## qaz (Oct 24, 2015)

6.35 B' D F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' B' D L2 R' F L' B2 L'

x
U2 D' l D' R' y U' L' U L D2
U R U R'
y U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R
U l' U2 L U L' U l U

43 moves/6.35s = 6.77 tps


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 24, 2015)

4x4 PB single! 51.38, give me a sub 50 already!
Also 1:04.35 Ao100!


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 24, 2015)

3x3 ao5 PB, I think all the megaminx practice is helping me develop lookahead on other puzzles.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-24
avg of 5: 16.45

Time List:
(21.34+), 16.40, 16.63, 16.33, (15.06)


----------



## Whizzie (Oct 24, 2015)

I average around 50 seconds on 3x3 (I've only been cubing for a year) and I got a 33.78 second solve today while having a casual conversation on Skype, I hit the roof xD


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 24, 2015)

17.577 ao1000 PB


----------



## Iggy (Oct 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-25
avg of 12: 9.15

Time List:
1. 8.50 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 R B L U' F D' 
2. (10.83) B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 F2 D2 F' L' B D R' F L2 D2 U2 
3. 8.49 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 U L' U L2 D2 B' R' F' L' 
4. 8.50 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' B2 F2 D' L B' L2 F2 U2 
5. 9.93 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 B F D2 L B' U' B U' F' D2 R2 U2 L' 
6. 8.44 U' F' L F2 R F2 U2 L' F R2 U2 D B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 
7. (7.08) U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 B' R2 D2 B D B' D2 L' B2 
8. 9.43 F R' F2 R L' D2 R' U2 F' L' U2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U F2 D L2 U' 
9. 9.23 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' B' R' U2 L' D R' 
10. 9.62 L2 F2 U' F' R' L' D F B2 L' U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U 
11. 9.32 D2 L F2 D2 R' B' L D' B R2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U F 
12. 10.09 L2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 U' R' D B2 U2 B F2 D2 R' F'

PB, almost no counting sup 10s gj. Also the 7.08 is either my 2nd or 3rd 7.08 ever, PLL skip


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 25, 2015)

7.22 Pyravg and 5.xx single in comp, along with sub-20 3x3 avg in comp and Mega PB ao5 and single IN COMPPPPPPP
Athens Fall 2015
Also got a Weilong and a Yuxin Fire


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 25, 2015)

new ao25 PB 16.313
and ao100 PB 17.015
and ao500 17.299
and ao1000 PB 17.507


----------



## Iggy (Oct 25, 2015)

YESS FINALLY

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-25
solves/total: 120/120

single
best: 7.08
worst: 15.10

mean of 3
current: 10.90 (σ = 3.93)
best: 8.18 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 5
current: 10.62 (σ = 0.85)
best: 8.47 (σ = 0.03)

avg of 12
current: 9.61 (σ = 0.95)
best: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 50
current: 9.74 (σ = 1.16)
best: 9.66 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 100
current: 10.05 (σ = 1.10)
*best: 9.99 (σ = 1.07)* First sub 10, PB by 0.01 lol

Average: 10.06 (σ = 1.07)
Mean: 10.10


----------



## nalralz (Oct 25, 2015)

I did this on camera and I don't know if it is a pb average of 12 or not...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-24
avg of 12: 13.59

Time List:
1. 14.36 R D L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' D2 L D2 L D' R2 U2 
2. 14.95 L2 U2 R D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 L' F D L2 F2 R U' F' U 
3. 11.30 F' D L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L U' L R F D' U2 
4. 13.66 D' R F' U' B' D F2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 
5. 12.62 F2 D2 F' R2 F L2 B R2 B U2 F' D' B2 L' F U2 L2 D U' F2 R 
6. 15.24 D' F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L B D2 B L2 D' U 
7. 13.60 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 L D' R F2 L B D R' B' R' 
8. (15.75) F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R' B D F U R F D2 U' F' 
9. 12.10 F B' U' F D' B2 L2 F R2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' D 
10. 14.92 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 B' R' B2 R2 D' B' U L2 R2 F2 
11. (11.13) U2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 U' F' D R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D R 
12. 13.21 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 F' R2 B U' L2 F' D' B R B F L2 R'


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 25, 2015)

sub 17 Ao100! 16.914
and ao25 16.145! 
and ao500 17.258
and ao1000 17.489


----------



## TMarshall (Oct 25, 2015)

Iggy said:


> YESS FINALLY
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-25
> solves/total: 120/120
> ...



Got my first sub 10 average of 100 today too, except I had a 0.53 second improvement, 10.30 to 9.77 average


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 25, 2015)

Stupid scrambles lead to a stupid average. Still actually averaging between 17 and 18.

Average of 5: 13.78
1. (12.13) (1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / 
2. 12.39 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -1) / (3, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
3. 15.18 (3, 2) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)
4. 13.76 (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)
5. (16.89) (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0)


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 25, 2015)

6.85 D B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F L U' B2 R B2 R U L

cross // z2 R2 B L F
F2L-1 // y' U' R U2 R2 U' R
F2L-2 // R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R'
F2L-3 // U2 L' U L
F2L-4 // U2 L U' L'
OLL // U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL // R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2

59 moves / 6.85 sec. = 8.61 tps


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2015)

10. 9.09 R2 U' B2 D R2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R D F2 L' B2 D F2 D2 B' D' U2
11. 16.08 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B' F R' F' L2 D2 L2 D' L' U' L2
12. 9.01 L2 F2 D' U B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U L U' B R2 F R' D2 R' L D'
13. 11.37 L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U R' L2 F' R' D B F D2 L' D' U'
14. 9.70 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U R F R B' L' F D U L B

= 10.05, Roux PB Ao5.

So close.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 25, 2015)

11.X solve with ZB. this is my PB with ZB. Recog was almost instantaneous, pity I need to learn a new alg for the case I got, but hey a PB is a PB. I can't wait to see how my avg will drop once I complete the 5 ZBLL subsets I plan to learn.
Also other accomplishment- learnt another H alg.


----------



## KRAMIST (Oct 25, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> 11.X solve with ZB. this is my PB with ZB. Recog was almost instantaneous, pity I need to learn a new alg for the case I got, but hey a PB is a PB. I can't wait to see how my avg will drop once I complete the 5 ZBLL subsets I plan to learn.
> Also other accomplishment- learnt another H alg.



u just keep getting better and better. Hope ur done by the year


----------



## Berd (Oct 25, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> u just keep getting better and better. Hope ur done by the year


I highly doubt he'll learn full ZB by the year.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 25, 2015)

5.581	F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L F' L' D2 U F' R U' B2 D U'

x' z
D L U2 R' U' // Cross
x' R' U R y R' U' R // F2L 1
U' R U R' // F2L 2
y' R U' R' // F2L 3
U' r' F' r // F2L 4
U2 R' U' R U' F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' // ZBLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 25, 2015)

1. 8.03 D2 L2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 U' L2 R' F U B R U2 F 

probably fullstep PB


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-25
avg of 12: 15.55

Time List:
15.28, 18.19, 15.91, (23.87), 13.79, 15.28, 15.70, (13.75), 14.01, 15.81, 15.97, 15.53
Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-25
avg of 5: 14.36

Time List:
13.79, 15.28, (15.70), (13.75), 14.01

yesssssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBZgRQJjSsY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyJ4MrpggXY

yey/aww


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 25, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBZgRQJjSsY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyJ4MrpggXY
> 
> yey/aww



U2 commutator U2 on 6.05? wat?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 25, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> U2 commutator U2 on 6.05? wat?



some of us call that OLL.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 25, 2015)

Okay what was actually happening yesterday...
practicing during ODU Open and I get this:

PB 3x3 single, mo3, ao5, ao12
PLUS PB 4x4 mo3, ao5, and ao12 and about 1.2 seconds from my PB single.

Turns out despite Gans 356 being cool, mini Weilong is actually OP.

Edit: reconstruction of the 3x3 single:
10.29
scramble: D R2 D U R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B' R' U F2 R D L F' L' F' U'
inspection: z2
cross: D L B' y' R B' R' D'
F2L1: y L' U L
F2L2: R U R2 U' R
F2L3: y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L4: U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 25, 2015)

Some nice solves today: 
6.26 not even sub mitch 3x3 FULLSTEP single

6x6: 2:10.77 PB single, ridiculous ao5: 2:10, 2:47, 2:48, 2:14, 2:42 = 2:34 xD

2x2 probably Uwr tps single:
1.51 F' U2 R2 U' F U R2 U F' U2

inspection: y'
Face: U R U R2
Yperm

21/1.51 = 13.90 tps pet second wtf 
stackmat obviously


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 25, 2015)

PB mega ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-25
avg of 12: 1:45.85

Time List:
1:42.73, 1:47.81, 1:46.09, 1:51.67, 1:41.07, 1:46.64, (1:53.11), 1:49.20, (1:38.50), 1:38.69, 1:51.57, 1:43.07


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Some nice solves today:
> 6.26 not even sub mitch 3x3 FULLSTEP single
> 
> 6x6: 2:10.77 PB single, ridiculous ao5: 2:10, 2:47, 2:48, 2:14, 2:42 = 2:34 xD
> ...



Not trying to down you but just for interest's sake I think Chris Olson has a 14ish tps solve on video.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 25, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Not trying to down you but just for interest's sake I think Chris Olson has a 14ish tps solve on video.



Consider 2x2 isn't really his thing that's really impressive anyway.


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 25, 2015)

Slowly brought down my PB average of 12 from 11.4x to 10.93 over the course of about two weeks.



Spoiler



avg of 12: 10.93

Time List:
1. (9.62) B' R2 F L2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' D R' D L' U B' L' F L2 U' 
2. 11.62 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F R2 F2 L R B2 F' D' R' D2 
3. 11.18 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 R' F2 U2 R B2 F' R2 
4. 11.08 F2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 B' R' B2 U L D' U' L' U F 
5. 10.82 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F' L U B2 U R2 B' F 
6. 9.87 L2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 B' D L' F2 L2 U2 B' L R 
7. 11.04 B' F2 R2 B D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F' R' B F L F' U L' D U L2 
8. 11.94 F U D L2 D R F' L B U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 R 
9. 11.47 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 D2 R' B2 L' B U' F L D F' L' 
10. 10.14 R2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' F D F D2 R D U2 L' B U' 
11. (11.98) U2 B D2 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 D R' D2 L2 B' U F2 R' U' F' 
12. 10.17 R2 D' L U2 D' F' R B D2 L' F2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 25, 2015)

Faz said:


> I have been failing at 3x3 lately, but at least I still have a little ability left.
> This was a great average, but about a month ago, it would have been normal.
> Too much big cube practicing.
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cool, Pyraminx Ao12 PB. 10th scramble is lol and somehow I failed it. 

Average: *5.08*

1. 5.53 L' U' L R' B' L' R L' l' r' b' u' 
2. (3.56) U' B' R' L U R' B' U' 
3. 4.97 R' L U' L' B' U' L' B' b 
4. 5.57 L B' U' L R' L' B U b 
5. 3.98 U B' L U B R' U L l r' u' 
6. 5.75 L R' U' R B' L' B' U' l' u' 
7. 4.64 U L' U' L R' U R U' l' r 
8. 5.17 U' B' L' R' U' R' U' B r' u' 
9. 4.55 U' L B' R B R L' U' R l b' u' 
10. 4.75 U' L U R U R' U L' b' u' 
11. (7.69) U B L' R B U' B L B' l' r b' u 
12. 5.86 U' L' B L' U' R U L' l r' b


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 25, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> nice



How far back did you go to find this!?


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 25, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> How far back did you go to find this!?



page 340 ;d


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> page 340 ;d



not far back enough


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> I highly doubt he'll learn full ZB by the year.


That depends on what you mean by ''Full ZB" My goal is full ZBLL Except S/As by January 1st, as I Have completed T and nearly U and 1/4 of H, I believe I can.
As for EO/ZBLS/ZBF2L, I use a mixture of VHF2L and Intuituve EO which is actually really easy once you practice it enough. I may learn a few ZBF2L cases for terrible cases but for now I'm pretty happy with Intuitive ZBLS/ZBF2L. So my interpretation of ZB is certainly possible by january


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> not far back enough



:O that was a long time ago


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> not far back enough



lol, I got my first sub-20 single and sub-30 avg at the same time too


----------



## qaz (Oct 26, 2015)

yeeeeah OH

11.09 U F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D' L F L' B' R2 F' U

z'
U' R U x' z R' D
U R U R' U R U' R'
U R' U' R y U' R U R'
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' 
y R U R' U' R U R'
U4 r' U2 R U R' U r


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 26, 2015)

First sub-3 Pyra Ao5! On cam too, which is weird, cause I rarely film solves. Keyboard though. I might make a thread, idk.


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think I even had a sub 12 before this. looks like only doing OH for a week pays off. 
avg of 5: 11.36

Time List:
1. 12.72 R' F2 R' F L2 U' D2 R' U' R L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 
2. (15.98) F2 U' F' D2 L2 D' R F U L2 B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 
3. 10.97 L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F U L2 R' D B' F2 R B2 D 
4. 10.39 U2 B D2 F2 L2 F U2 B R2 D2 F L B2 L2 F D' L' B' R2 U' 
5. (9.97) R2 B F D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 D' B' F' R B' D' R' U2 L' F


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 26, 2015)

Average: 2.81
Best: 2.11
Worst: 3.57
Mean: 2.82
Standard Deviation: 0.50

1: (2.11)	L R L' R' U B R' L' U' L B 
2: 2.50	L R L B L' B U' L' U R U' 
3: (3.57)	L R B L' B' R L' R' B' U R' 
4: 2.86	L R B U' R B' L' R B L' B 
5: 3.07	L R L U' L' B' L U' L' R' L

Good because the easiest LL was s y s and all the others were 3 or 4 s/h cases


----------



## ottozing (Oct 26, 2015)

My 3x3 sessions are getting progressively more and more sloppy



Spoiler: Average of 50: 8.781



1. 8.923 B2 D B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R D' L2 B U2 L' D F L2 R 
2. 9.271 B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' U' B' R' U2 B2 F2 R' U B 
3. 8.226 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D U F U B2 D' R F' D2 L' 
4. 7.321 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' L2 U' B2 F' D' U' B2 R D' L F' 
5. 8.656 D' B2 U B2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 R D B2 R' D2 R D' F' D2 U' 
6. 7.752 L2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 L' F' R' D' F' D2 F2 R2 D' U 
7. 8.837 D' L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B L' B L2 B' R F' L F D' 
8. 8.553 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L U R' U' F R2 D' B U2 
9. 11.114 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U F D' L F U F2 L2 R B U' 
10. 7.480 R2 U2 R' U R' D L2 F' R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 
11. 8.688 D F2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B' U2 L' F' D' R2 B2 L U2 
12. 9.887 F B2 D' L B2 U' B D' B D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 L 
13. 8.397 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 U B' D L B' F2 
14. 10.805+ U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U L B' R F D' L B L 
15. (6.860) F L2 F' D2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D B' U R B' L U B 
16. 11.718+ F2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B D' F' L' R2 F2 R B2 D' F2 
17. 8.927 F R' D' B U F U R2 U2 R F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 B2 
18. 8.571 F' U R B' L2 F2 D2 F L' U' L2 F' B2 L2 B D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 
19. 8.334 F2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' L' F2 U R2 F2 L' U B F' R 
20. 8.713 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L' B2 L B' F2 U' L B2 F' U 
21. 7.739 B L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B L' B' U B2 D U' R' U' B2 F2 
22. 8.260 B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 F2 U R F2 L' F' R2 U' R F R 
23. 7.628 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' F' U R2 F' R' B' U L2 
24. 8.651 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' R U2 L2 R' F L D2 R' U B U B2 F' D 
25. 9.037 F2 R B2 L U2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' U F2 L' B' D R U' 
26. 8.761 B U B2 D' B L F2 D R' U2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B D2 B' R2 F 
27. 10.873+ F' D2 U2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F L D2 U2 F U' R D2 F U' F 
28. 9.221 L2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D L' U B D2 R D' U2 R' 
29. 7.802 U2 F D2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' R' F U2 B' U' L' U' F' U' 
30. 7.598 D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 D L F' L' D' U' R' B2 U' B 
31. 7.994 U2 R' D L2 U' D' F' D B' R D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 
32. 8.689 R B R U F R L U' R' B U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
33. (6.119) B' D2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 B D2 L2 R D2 U' R U2 B' U' L2 B2 
34. 9.302 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U' B' L B' D2 R' B R F R' 
35. 7.663 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 R' F' L' R' F D B' U' R' U' 
36. (6.471) R B' L B L B2 D' L F U D R2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 
37. 7.516 L' B D B R2 L2 B2 D2 L' F B2 R2 F2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' 
38. 8.329 L' U2 D' F2 R' L F U' D2 F L2 B' R2 B D2 F' L2 B' D2 
39. 8.307 L B2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R B' F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L' 
40. (13.078+) F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 U B D F R D2 U' L B2 F L2 
41. (DNF(7.223)) R F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' R' B2 R' U B2 L F' U' F2 D B R' D' 
42. 12.194 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 R B2 R U R U2 R2 D R' U F' D2 
43. 8.272 B' L F' B' U L2 D2 L D' L F2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R 
44. 8.064 B' D2 B L2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' F L F' D' U R D' U2 F 
45. 8.440 L2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U F L2 B2 U2 L' R2 U2 B R' F' 
46. 9.394 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 U F2 R2 U R U' L2 F D2 B' U' B' R' 
47. 8.820 F2 D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F L2 B' F' L D R D R' B2 F' R F2 
48. 8.447 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F R' B' U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 
49. (DNF(10.193)) B2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 L' B' L' F R F2 D' L' R2 
50. 9.189 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L' D R' B F' D F L U



7.217 avg5 in there though with only fullstep solves


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 26, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> I don't think I even had a sub 12 before this. looks like only doing OH for a week pays off.
> avg of 5: 11.36
> 
> Time List:
> ...



holy crap



ottozing said:


> My 3x3 sessions are getting progressively more and more sloppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come on jay....


avg5 is good though


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 26, 2015)

did a quick calculation. ZBLL minus S/As is 328 algs. Tonight I learnt my 146th alg. meaning I am 44.5% of the way to my goal. I need to avg 2.6 algs per day for the rest of the year to finish this by january.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 26, 2015)

1:49.45 PB megaminx ao50


----------



## ottozing (Oct 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty

Turned it into an 8.669 avg100 at some point between 125 and 150 solves though, not as bad as I thought I would get tonight


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 26, 2015)

Skewb PBs

3.02 ao5
3.43 ao12
3.85 ao50


----------



## Torch (Oct 26, 2015)

After my 30.67 FMC mean at FMC USA, I'm down to only one nemesis: Daniel Sheppard.

Must get good blind mean ughhh


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 26, 2015)

Did my first successful reconstruction!



Spoiler



http://http://alg.garron.us/?alg=x2_y%0AR2_L2_F-_L-_D-_R_D2%0AL-_U-_L_%0AR-_U-_R_U2_R-_U-_R_%0AU-_R_U-_R-_L_U2_L-_U_L_U-_L-_%0AR_U-_R-%0AU_F_R_U_R-_U-_F-_%0AU_x_R-_U_R-_D2_R_U-_R-_D2_R2_x-%0AU%0A&ini=D_U-_B2_F2_D_F2_D-_U-_R_B2_R2_D_B2_F_L-_B_L2_D-


 The solve was 9.60 with a lockup on an a-perm, so nothing special.


----------



## Tanisimo (Oct 26, 2015)

9.98 PB avg12 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-27
avg of 12: 9.98
 
Time List:
1. 10.33 L B2 D2 L D2 L F2 L' B2 L2 R' U' F' U L2 R U' R U' F' D' 
2. 10.59 L2 D' U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' U B' L' R' U' B2 R' F' 
3. (11.28) F B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U2 L' B' R D2 B D U2 R2 F2 
4. 9.50 R' U2 R2 F2 U F2 B' R F U2 R D2 R U2 R2 B2 L U2 
5. 10.51 B' L B2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 D' B L F2 U2 L' R' U2 
6. 9.29 B2 D R2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L' D B R' F2 U L D2 R2 
7. 9.44 B' L F U F2 B2 R2 L' F' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R F2 L D2 R U' 
8. 9.27 B F2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R' F U2 L2 D' L2 U' B D R' 
9. 9.93 R B2 L2 F' U2 D2 L F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 
10. 11.08 B' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L F' D U' B' F' D' L D' B' 
11. (8.14) L U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 B L R' D' F' R' F2 D' U L' 
12. 9.91 R' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 D F' L U B F2 U L' B2 D2


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 26, 2015)

First ever sub-12 avg of 100!


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-26
avg of 100: 11.98

Time List:
1. 13.69 U L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R D U2 L U' B' D B' U2 R 
2. 11.97 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L F2 D' R' B F R' D2 
3. 13.76 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 U R B' R2 F' D B R' B2 L2 R' 
4. 12.26 B' R2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' L B F2 L2 D2 F2 D R F U 
5. (9.75) L2 B' D2 F U L B' R D U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B L2 F 
6. 11.23 U R B2 L2 B2 L' F' B' D' F2 B2 R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 
7. (8.13) L R2 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B U' B R' F' L' R2 B' L 
8. 11.56 B D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' F' L B2 F2 D' U' L D2 B' 
9. 11.48 L' F R2 B' F2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' D' F2 L' D' F2 U L2 U' L' 
10. 11.54 R U L2 U F L B' U B' U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 
11. 13.42 L' D' R L2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 R F2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L U' 
12. 12.56 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B' R2 U2 L' F2 L D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 
13. (14.16) U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R B2 D R D2 B' U R B2 F' 
14. 12.99 D' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 F R B2 R' B L R U B2 U2 
15. 13.27 L B2 F2 U2 L' U2 R D2 R D' U' L2 F R F2 U B2 R U 
16. 11.90 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F L2 B U2 D' B D2 F U B L' F U2 F 
17. 10.90 D' B' R L B' D2 F' D F' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 
18. 11.97 D F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 B' D' B2 F' D2 R' F2 D' 
19. 12.71 B R' B L2 D2 B L2 F L' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 D 
20. 11.38 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 U' F D' U B' D2 B' R' 
21. 13.07 F D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 L U2 B2 U2 F D' F U' R2 B D' F 
22. (9.62) B' R2 F L2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' D R' D L' U B' L' F L2 U' 
23. 11.62 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F R2 F2 L R B2 F' D' R' D2 
24. 11.18 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 R' F2 U2 R B2 F' R2 
25. 11.08 F2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 B' R' B2 U L D' U' L' U F 
26. 10.82 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F' L U B2 U R2 B' F 
27. (9.87) L2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 B' D L' F2 L2 U2 B' L R 
28. 11.04 B' F2 R2 B D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F' R' B F L F' U L' D U L2 
29. 11.94 F U D L2 D R F' L B U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 R 
30. 11.47 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 D2 R' B2 L' B U' F L D F' L' 
31. 10.14 R2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' F D F D2 R D U2 L' B U' 
32. 11.98 U2 B D2 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 D R' D2 L2 B' U F2 R' U' F' 
33. 10.17 R2 D' L U2 D' F' R B D2 L' F2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 
34. 11.93 U2 R2 L2 B' U D2 R2 L B U' R2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D 
35. 10.96 D2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 F D2 L' U R2 D B' R2 D R2 B' F' 
36. 12.84 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R U' R2 D' B R U' B2 U F' 
37. (14.01) R' D L' F B' L' U R F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 L' 
38. 12.65 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' F L' B' R2 D' B2 U' L' 
39. 10.80 L' F2 D2 R2 B D2 B U2 F2 R2 B D2 L' U' B' D F' R D' L 
40. 12.80 F B' L2 U F' R' L2 U2 F U2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 L D2 F2 R U2 
41. 13.59 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 L D' B R2 D R' U' L' R' 
42. 11.53 U2 L U2 F D' F D' L F' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' 
43. (14.20) B R F' R' U F2 R D R2 U2 F D2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 B2 D 
44. 13.01 B2 U L' F' L2 D' B' R L' D L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 
45. 12.81 L D F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 R U2 F' R' F2 D R D R' 
46. (14.23) F R L B' R U' D2 F L F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B 
47. 12.24 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 F' L2 B D' B2 D2 B' F U' R' D2 B' U' 
48. 13.88 D' B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 U F2 R' U B' D L F' R 
49. 12.61 R U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' B F2 U' L' R2 D R' F2 
50. 12.76 B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 L' U2 B' D2 L2 R' F' L D R 
51. 12.26 R L2 F2 R2 D' L' B R D' F' D2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 
52. (14.19) B' U L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 F' L B R' U B' D2 L B2 
53. 13.25 B' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F L' R' 
54. 12.67 D B2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U L B' F' D' F2 R' D' L U 
55. 10.15 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U B R' U' R2 F D2 U R F L 
56. 11.26 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' B' U L R2 F U' B' F' 
57. 10.44 L D' L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 U' R D R F' U' L' 
58. 12.32 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 L D' U R' B2 F' R' F2 U R2 
59. 13.08 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 D' R D' L F D B' R2 U2 R2 U2 
60. 13.05 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F D' R' D2 U B' D2 B F2 R B2 
61. 13.04 R F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D R2 B' D2 R D2 R2 B L' F2 R2 
62. 11.06 L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 B' R U' L' U' L2 F2 D' B2 D' 
63. 12.44 U' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F' U2 R D2 L D2 U L' R' D' 
64. 13.98 D L2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R' U F2 L' U B' D 
65. 13.89 L D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F R U2 L2 F' D' L2 D' U2 
66. 12.38 R' F2 D' B' L' F R' U R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U 
67. 11.73 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 L' F2 U L2 B2 U L' B' L' 
68. 13.31 U' R' B U2 B U2 F L U2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' 
69. 13.03 F2 L2 F' U R D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 L' F2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 
70. 11.76 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L R2 B' U' F2 D L' R2 
71. 13.57 U' L2 D' U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' B' F2 R2 D' F L R D' U' 
72. (9.60) D U' B2 F2 D F2 D' U' R B2 R2 D B2 F L' B L2 D' 
73. 10.60 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' R U B2 F' D U2 L2 R B' 
74. 10.61 R D2 B2 L D2 L B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' D' B D' B2 R F' D U2 
75. 11.65 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L D' B2 L2 F' L U' F R' U 
76. 11.36 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B U2 B L B2 R' B' F L' R' 
77. 12.86 B' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B L' D2 R F D2 B2 R2 
78. 12.71 R' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U F D2 F2 R U' B R F2 R 
79. 11.30 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U L2 D B' R B U L' B D' U' 
80. 10.68 R2 D2 B2 R B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L' D L' U L B R' D L' D B2 
81. 11.03 B2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F R2 F' D' U2 L R2 B' F D R F2 R 
82. 11.02 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 D F R' D' B L' U' B2 L U R' 
83. 11.04 U2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 B' L2 D2 F U B R U F' L' B F D F 
84. 11.43 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 D' B R D' U2 B2 U B R' U 
85. 10.80 D' U2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L D' U L F U L F' R' B 
86. 10.76 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 U R2 F L' R2 F2 D' L D F' D2 L 
87. 13.64 F' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' L B R D R' D' F D 
88. 12.47 R' B2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 B D R D2 U' B' L2 B R' U 
89. 13.08 B2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L B' R2 F R U' L D L2 R 
90. 12.98 U' D' L2 F R2 F B' D' R B2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R2 F 
91. 13.11 U' L2 U2 B' L2 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 R F' D U' R U' F' D B' 
92. 11.85 D2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 B' L2 R2 D' L D U' L U2 F2 L D2 
93. 10.69 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U F' L' B2 D' R D R' D F2 U2 
94. 11.24 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 D' R F L U' L F L' F2 
95. 11.55 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L U2 F2 L2 U' F L' B' F R' D B F 
96. 10.23 U' B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B R D B2 R' D U2 R' U2 B2 
97. 10.93 L' F2 L' U2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L U B2 U' F D' L' B 
98. 10.91 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D U B2 L' D' L' F2 L2 D2 U B' L' R 
99. 10.79 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U' F2 B D' R' D2 L' R' B' R2 U' 
100. 11.17 L' R2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B D' R D' B R' B R U B'



And PB avg of 50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-26
avg of 50: 11.88

Time List:
1. 12.26 R L2 F2 R2 D' L' B R D' F' D2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 
2. (14.19) B' U L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 F' L B R' U B' D2 L B2 
3. 13.25 B' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F L' R' 
4. 12.67 D B2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U L B' F' D' F2 R' D' L U 
5. (10.15) B2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U B R' U' R2 F D2 U R F L 
6. 11.26 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' B' U L R2 F U' B' F' 
7. 10.44 L D' L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 U' R D R F' U' L' 
8. 12.32 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 L D' U R' B2 F' R' F2 U R2 
9. 13.08 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 D' R D' L F D B' R2 U2 R2 U2 
10. 13.05 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F D' R' D2 U B' D2 B F2 R B2 
11. 13.04 R F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D R2 B' D2 R D2 R2 B L' F2 R2 
12. 11.06 L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 B' R U' L' U' L2 F2 D' B2 D' 
13. 12.44 U' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F' U2 R D2 L D2 U L' R' D' 
14. (13.98) D L2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R' U F2 L' U B' D 
15. (13.89) L D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F R U2 L2 F' D' L2 D' U2 
16. 12.38 R' F2 D' B' L' F R' U R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U 
17. 11.73 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 L' F2 U L2 B2 U L' B' L' 
18. 13.31 U' R' B U2 B U2 F L U2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' 
19. 13.03 F2 L2 F' U R D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 L' F2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 
20. 11.76 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L R2 B' U' F2 D L' R2 
21. 13.57 U' L2 D' U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' B' F2 R2 D' F L R D' U' 
22. (9.60) D U' B2 F2 D F2 D' U' R B2 R2 D B2 F L' B L2 D' 
23. 10.60 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' R U B2 F' D U2 L2 R B' 
24. 10.61 R D2 B2 L D2 L B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' D' B D' B2 R F' D U2 
25. 11.65 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L D' B2 L2 F' L U' F R' U 
26. 11.36 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B U2 B L B2 R' B' F L' R' 
27. 12.86 B' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B L' D2 R F D2 B2 R2 
28. 12.71 R' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U F D2 F2 R U' B R F2 R 
29. 11.30 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U L2 D B' R B U L' B D' U' 
30. 10.68 R2 D2 B2 R B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L' D L' U L B R' D L' D B2 
31. 11.03 B2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F R2 F' D' U2 L R2 B' F D R F2 R 
32. 11.02 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 D F R' D' B L' U' B2 L U R' 
33. 11.04 U2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 B' L2 D2 F U B R U F' L' B F D F 
34. 11.43 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 D' B R D' U2 B2 U B R' U 
35. 10.80 D' U2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L D' U L F U L F' R' B 
36. 10.76 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 U R2 F L' R2 F2 D' L D F' D2 L 
37. 13.64 F' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' L B R D R' D' F D 
38. 12.47 R' B2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 B D R D2 U' B' L2 B R' U 
39. 13.08 B2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L B' R2 F R U' L D L2 R 
40. 12.98 U' D' L2 F R2 F B' D' R B2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R2 F 
41. 13.11 U' L2 U2 B' L2 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 R F' D U' R U' F' D B' 
42. 11.85 D2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 B' L2 R2 D' L D U' L U2 F2 L D2 
43. 10.69 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U F' L' B2 D' R D R' D F2 U2 
44. 11.24 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 D' R F L U' L F L' F2 
45. 11.55 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L U2 F2 L2 U' F L' B' F R' D B F 
46. (10.23) U' B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B R D B2 R' D U2 R' U2 B2 
47. 10.93 L' F2 L' U2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L U B2 U' F D' L' B 
48. 10.91 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D U B2 L' D' L' F2 L2 D2 U B' L' R 
49. 10.79 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U' F2 B D' R' D2 L' R' B' R2 U' 
50. 11.17 L' R2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B D' R D' B R' B R U B'



Edit:11.95 PB avg of 100, 11.83 PB avg of 50.
Edit 2:9.97 avg of 5 (not PB)
Edit 3: Holy cow, 10.60 PB avg of 12, I'm on a roll!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 26, 2015)

Wait what?!? I just got a new Square-1 PB 28.83 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, 0)


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 27, 2015)

3rd best 6x6 single (5:13), 4x4 PB ao5 (1:20.63), and Mirrorblocks PB single (48.03) all on cam!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2015)

5x5

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:18.540
Worst Time: 1:30.012
Session Avg: 1:24.702
Session Mean: 1:24.631
Individual Times: 
1:19.373, 1:22.174, 1:26.043, 1:29.625, 1:25.910, (1:18.540), 1:24.025, 1:19.640, (1:30.012), 1:23.109, 1:27.811, 1:29.312


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 5x5
> 
> Number of solves: 12
> Best Time: 1:18.540
> ...



Wow nice. I've been stuck at 1:35 for ages lol


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 27, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 3rd best 6x6 single (5:13), 4x4 PB ao5 (1:20.63), and Mirrorblocks PB single (48.03) all on cam!



Nice job on the Mirrorblocks! Are you getting into speedsolving it, or is that just beginner's method?


----------



## NeilH (Oct 27, 2015)

PB Average of 5: 12.93

1. 12.72 
2. 12.94 
3. 13.12 
4. (16.31) 
5. (11.10) 

First three solves all had Jb and the average was quite lucky in general


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2015)

OH. Bold is 14.106 (not even PB wtf), italics is 15.774 ao12 (not even PB wtf)
Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 12.708
Worst Time: 22.744
Session Avg: 16.824
Session Mean: 16.860
Individual Times: 
14.056, 16.741, 16.774, 18.075, 17.408, 19.775, 17.074, 19.242, 18.608, 20.512, 14.443, 16.975, 15.974, 14.940, 17.775, 16.308, 14.806, (22.744), 15.976, 19.909, 15.474, 17.108, 16.676, 13.706, 21.543, 19.409, 16.974, _15.607, 16.307, 18.075, 17.842, 15.874, *13.140, 14.138, 15.040, 16.508, (12.708)*, 17.544, 15.742_, 20.476, 21.943, 18.709, 15.743, 16.976, 19.642, 13.039, 15.674, 13.275, 15.107, 14.907


----------



## sqAree (Oct 27, 2015)

Did my first OH ao100: 45.25. My hand is wrecked.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 27, 2015)

(6.717) F D B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 U B' R F' D' U F2 L B2 F2

Basically LL skip F U' F' U2 r' F' r LS, not a great solve, but whatever.


----------



## ProBacon (Oct 27, 2015)

i learned my first alg i am nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuooooooooob


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 27, 2015)

ZBLL training avg of 1000. Only took like 9 days to get this.
I hope to god I put all those times in a spoiler correctly.

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 0.824
worst time: 2:05.228

current avg5: 5.078 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 2.711 (σ = 1.74)

current avg12: 7.154 (σ = 3.23)
best avg12: 4.359 (σ = 2.51)

current avg100: 8.064 (σ = 3.91)
best avg100: 7.820 (σ = 5.58)

current avg1000: 10.777 (σ = 6.14)
best avg1000: 10.777 (σ = 6.14)

session avg: 10.777 (σ = 6.14)
session mean: 11.897




Spoiler



14.921, 18.505, 7.418, 18.785, 15.513, 8.800, 17.145, 13.281, 12.698, 20.866, 11.106, 5.153, 8.600, 11.593, 6.384, 2.049, 26.522, 7.168, 30.305, 15.857, 17.050, 9.537, 38.369, 2.008, 8.680, 3.408, 8.672, 7.825, 5.153, 10.554, 1.992, 13.729, 10.345, 12.169, 32.065, 6.939, 6.369, 7.306, 10.409, 3.251, 10.034, 9.720, 27.394, 2.864, 8.297, 9.354, 7.560, 15.914, 6.352, 4.531, 14.624, 17.913, 5.888, 28.521, 16.561, 28.921, 11.161, 35.801, 9.304, 7.193, 2.240, 11.138, 5.104, 13.544, 13.024, 2.385, 8.450, 17.731, 16.162, 5.809, 2:05.228, 9.761, 11.857, 16.769, 23.321, 19.763, 13.564, 25.969, 10.176, 15.563, 24.849, 1.771, 5.291, 20.474, 10.089, 14.408, 9.267, 18.557, 22.424, 14.650, 20.493, 1.794, 5.560, 22.008, 12.376, 9.484, 17.584, 8.320, 14.263, 48.507, 27.265, 15.741, 17.435, 16.637, 22.245, 3.200, 13.757, 12.894, 50.330, 14.046, 4.597, 9.926, 6.202, 44.886, 19.330, 25.345, 19.736, 1.960, 19.823, 5.616, 9.628, 1.889, 10.351, 22.426, 14.393, 2.272, 6.488, 41.111, 25.824, 6.767, 6.605, 27.604, 6.757, 10.895, 1.811, 3.929, 10.646, 8.042, 21.097, 22.709, 11.058, 8.249, 4.716, 13.897, 9.137, 27.874, 9.734, 26.186, 15.025, 4.878, 27.242, 27.107, 7.760, 11.155, 9.613, 6.618, 6.977, 16.140, 14.977, 35.888, 22.725, 21.735, 25.635, 7.617, 10.525, 23.835, 12.739, 10.454, 11.069, 15.654, 15.176, 9.093, 21.271, 6.242, 14.250, 12.993, 21.493, 12.809, 11.684, 16.885, 17.407, 9.319, 7.506, 16.353, 11.212, 9.199, 19.199, 13.095, 13.219, 7.069, 3.554, 2.504, 4.041, 8.633, 4.512, 6.496, 8.953, 1.256, 8.123, 24.754, 10.897, 4.494, 14.733, 14.396, 11.081, 16.773, 10.858, 20.597, 5.029, 1.737, 4.686, 8.059, 30.658, 48.222, 8.825, 11.099, 5.118, 13.583, 7.149, 11.446, 8.868, 7.486, 9.558, 4.066, 29.072, 7.810, 4.727, 5.359, 7.344, 12.223, 4.340, 7.984, 15.131, 14.518, 5.466, 15.401, 21.565, 20.457, 10.270, 18.787, 1.889, 22.045, 15.834, 10.011, 11.016, 5.945, 9.505, 19.336, 22.526, 17.055, 4.665, 9.154, 14.359, 20.058, 12.998, 11.631, 26.284, 10.439, 10.423, 9.431, 20.196, 12.540, 10.746, 3.860, 22.496, 37.629, 17.717, 6.341, 12.265, 20.198, 10.693, 19.805, 29.971, 1.666, 3.771, 19.369, 26.347, 21.337, 15.555, 7.618, 8.691, 7.109, 1.594, 16.048, 12.086, 17.642, 21.276, 32.591, 7.420, 7.291, 12.295, 15.826, 14.275, 8.181, 15.092, 12.537, 7.679, 1.856, 1.728, 11.587, 12.718, 13.052, 10.038, 5.001, 11.835, 19.319, 13.698, 18.876, 15.657, 9.127, 36.408, 28.126, 4.155, 9.469, 10.859, 9.136, 31.657, 44.325, 8.122, 18.402, 29.130, 36.550, 6.878, 7.253, 17.668, 50.787, 10.925, 14.257, 4.637, 7.739, 11.921, 8.851, 9.729, 9.260, 5.231, 6.311, 17.525, 1.978, 1.760, 37.057, 21.578, 11.292, 12.525, 5.065, 5.550, 12.696, 18.445, 49.532, 13.669, 11.078, 7.384, 2.576, 22.315, 9.779, 11.862, 2.809, 6.155, 6.497, 9.707, 9.375, 15.138, 31.740, 23.582, 4.166, 1.681, 15.329, 1.736, 10.702, 18.097, 13.362, 3.696, 1.633, 18.015, 3.493, 8.834, 10.440, 7.612, 7.940, 7.659, 14.279, 8.951, 30.605, 6.083, 9.833, 31.400, 1.426, 19.731, 1.808, 1.792, 5.011, 8.464, 7.020, 19.163, 8.033, 6.414, 27.829, 28.366, 9.654, 14.286, 21.661, 15.717, 9.914, 11.340, 10.625, 2.912, 8.991, 20.681, 7.932, 7.181, 12.739, 3.766, 26.010, 7.176, 11.798, 6.286, 6.994, 5.645, 19.685, 9.284, 5.445, 10.085, 28.862, 6.765, 38.623, 10.701, 13.752, 13.762, 9.084, 7.073, 10.337, 4.196, 5.525, 10.412, 7.962, 21.841, 8.813, 8.723, 7.942, 8.680, 13.967, 12.252, 29.595, 8.336, 4.040, 5.117, 32.428, 14.470, 9.061, 20.478, 10.467, 2.241, 2.073, 23.372, 14.121, 6.772, 11.290, 10.374, 25.577, 4.231, 6.847, 17.065, 8.741, 7.210, 10.152, 11.113, 11.507, 9.508, 17.808, 12.401, 11.026, 9.977, 1:06.241, 9.110, 8.262, 27.128, 11.161, 9.616, 15.071, 19.099, 13.910, 14.101, 7.953, 12.604, 52.324, 11.186, 8.244, 10.172, 3.224, 2.778, 1.905, 14.336, 9.488, 3.520, 17.239, 10.710, 11.722, 26.409, 16.466, 9.598, 36.872, 11.509, 7.097, 11.289, 6.257, 7.344, 13.240, 4.568, 10.105, 8.474, 2.586, 5.640, 11.289, 9.385, 8.888, 1.531, 6.649, 33.177, 4.402, 4.233, 15.513, 3.673, 9.080, 1.555, 1.697, 6.833, 17.475, 5.288, 6.616, 6.561, 5.576, 15.345, 4.090, 6.458, 5.003, 11.680, 7.520, 9.856, 8.049, 15.592, 24.914, 10.514, 8.689, 6.026, 10.752, 15.394, 7.169, 5.513, 5.074, 11.064, 16.433, 8.080, 10.593, 4.792, 13.569, 6.256, 8.433, 3.552, 5.593, 24.264, 8.576, 7.848, 6.697, 19.360, 1.841, 7.994, 5.889, 12.833, 35.994, 8.920, 13.258, 30.826, 7.466, 9.619, 9.705, 16.272, 11.419, 12.585, 3.370, 4.937, 13.632, 8.273, 10.089, 1.338, 5.330, 9.232, 6.273, 5.249, 13.043, 18.529, 37.307, 13.184, 9.658, 7.737, 8.498, 8.762, 13.442, 27.377, 18.704, 12.840, 2.113, 15.569, 10.609, 30.770, 5.688, 16.825, 7.736, 8.160, 6.449, 15.521, 8.177, 6.223, 10.729, 6.224, 14.945, 6.001, 9.529, 8.673, 8.281, 2.865, 2.264, 10.897, 14.720, 5.680, 19.065, 6.833, 3.865, 9.921, 26.697, 9.234, 1.448, 7.425, 8.360, 2.632, 10.113, 3.370, 9.016, 11.162, 1:05.379, 26.714, 6.040, 9.400, 7.464, 5.759, 5.520, 9.163, 6.090, 15.112, 5.048, 9.976, 6.033, 7.721, 7.769, 4.184, 4.976, 17.626, 9.209, 2.561, 7.522, 7.328, 12.536, 2.168, 14.410, 14.633, 19.202, 22.985, 10.369, 20.114, 3.035, 13.713, 16.496, 5.177, 8.033, 4.097, 6.529, 16.394, 5.929, 11.898, 11.785, 4.432, 8.906, 12.744, 5.904, 3.296, 1.610, 54.617, 6.545, 4.906, 4.888, 20.592, 3.783, 4.056, 4.082, 2.898, 7.834, 5.892, 5.856, 8.634, 5.122, 1.828, 23.201, 1.567, 7.616, 37.467, 12.218, 8.217, 3.184, 11.275, 14.354, 4.801, 2.145, 13.329, 3.241, 19.136, 5.304, 5.360, 5.138, 5.018, 4.288, 10.841, 3.186, 24.225, 8.648, 7.385, 6.792, 17.010, 16.186, 14.210, 12.306, 3.592, 4.330, 2.288, 10.001, 20.113, 2.946, 37.409, 50.018, 16.145, 25.297, 6.289, 13.497, 9.632, 20.001, 13.746, 7.107, 7.880, 2.096, 48.746, 5.105, 1.489, 4.816, 1.368, 5.688, 10.776, 8.113, 4.072, 4.217, 1.296, 6.049, 5.835, 6.280, 3.336, 5.881, 12.281, 1.360, 6.770, 4.675, 2.098, 1.360, 1.578, 6.899, 7.544, 10.770, 5.592, 0.928, 5.715, 13.896, 7.352, 7.016, 4.064, 0.856, 1.624, 12.681, 10.296, 16.961, 3.906, 7.707, 28.617, 3.128, 50.508, 15.873, 12.112, 2.336, 37.593, 32.212, 28.971, 7.025, 6.801, 4.539, 3.450, 7.362, 5.088, 10.929, 7.984, 8.123, 17.233, 5.850, 6.698, 9.048, 11.001, 19.843, 4.746, 3.698, 23.929, 9.272, 0.824, 6.402, 30.665, 7.353, 6.240, 15.513, 2.944, 11.041, 4.785, 6.368, 10.113, 5.434, 3.841, 13.682, 10.961, 8.145, 4.577, 14.585, 18.241, 7.713, 13.088, 6.433, 4.920, 4.433, 7.290, 4.208, 6.553, 1.905, 13.769, 24.932, 8.841, 42.465, 4.232, 11.793, 16.634, 10.059, 11.257, 1.488, 22.401, 3.601, 5.840, 17.297, 4.434, 18.136, 5.185, 8.768, 4.896, 3.600, 8.418, 13.667, 13.242, 4.297, 25.281, 36.745, 4.808, 5.897, 16.025, 8.160, 2.705, 3.874, 6.562, 14.177, 11.115, 25.827, 1:01.194, 5.706, 8.553, 3.689, 9.345, 1.728, 15.281, 18.089, 7.961, 3.546, 5.771, 2.169, 6.377, 5.579, 1.577, 4.032, 11.912, 34.507, 15.241, 24.753, 5.680, 9.986, 4.376, 4.568, 4.472, 6.801, 33.674, 1.704, 14.720, 4.064, 9.138, 10.232, 6.762, 21.363, 1.634, 13.745, 10.457, 10.265, 7.072, 3.299, 24.936, 11.521, 18.257, 8.426, 5.225, 56.481, 5.088, 4.145, 6.003, 13.394, 7.458, 4.612, 11.873, 6.704, 7.544, 3.353, 4.738, 3.569, 14.825, 11.450, 5.192, 5.456, 4.728, 13.561, 5.656, 4.562, 17.794, 11.401, 4.905, 9.265, 1.497, 6.536, 6.217, 8.649, 15.553, 7.137, 13.409, 11.259, 4.281, 6.617, 13.242, 9.472, 5.921, 5.504, 8.178, 2.953, 21.857, 15.680, 5.504, 6.787, 4.200, 6.041, 8.481, 8.409, 6.281, 14.865, 5.217, 3.064, 5.328, 3.753, 11.842, 8.321, 12.682, 11.089, 10.081, 6.499, 5.737, 3.608, 6.018, 3.034, 6.211, 18.713, 4.458, 12.953, 11.588, 4.200, 10.025, 6.120, 3.931, 3.338, 5.184, 6.873


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 27, 2015)

Haven't done 4x4 in ages (my mini aosu sucks), then this happened in the weekly comp 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-27
avg of 5: 54.773

Time List:
1. 54.928 Uw B' Fw' F2 R' B' L2 U2 L' U' R' D' B' F Uw2 B F U' Fw' F D U' F2 U2 B2 Rw U' R2 Fw L2 D2 Rw' Fw' U L U2 B' Fw Uw L2 
2. (52.512) Fw L2 Rw B2 Rw' B Rw B Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 U Rw2 D B' Rw2 R D' Uw2 Rw F' D' L' Fw' D' R U F' R' Fw Uw Fw2 Rw' D2 B' Fw' F' L' Uw' 
3. 53.782 F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw U R2 B2 R2 D' Uw L' R2 F U2 Fw2 Rw' B D' Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 U2 R D' Fw Uw' R' Uw Rw2 B2 F' Uw2 B2 
4. (1:01.441) Fw' F' U' Rw' D2 B2 D2 Fw Rw2 R2 D' Rw F' L D' U2 R2 B' U' F Rw' F' Rw2 B L2 R Fw D' B' Fw2 F2 Uw' R' B' F' D' Rw' U B U' 
5. 55.608 L2 Rw R2 U R' B F2 U2 F Rw F2 D U' Fw' U' R Fw U F L' R U Rw' R2 U2 R B F' D' Uw' U2 B' D Rw R2 D2 F L' U' F


----------



## mrtomas (Oct 27, 2015)

Received a Tanglong couple days ago. Got a 8.29 ao5 and 8.97ao12 yesterday. Now got this. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-27
avg of 5: 8.16

Time List:
1. (10.28) L F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 D R' F2 L' U' F' D2 F L2 F 
2. 8.26 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B R' U' L' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 
3. 7.98 F R' D' F' R' D2 L U B' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 U 
4. 8.24 F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U F2 U2 F U L2 B' L' R2 B2 R2 F' R2 
5. (7.54) L2 F R2 U2 B F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R D B2 F U' R B' L2 F D'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 27, 2015)

roux pb ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-27
avg of 12: 16.36

Time List:
1. (13.55) L B2 D' B2 L' F' R' U B' L' R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 
2. 16.10 R L U R2 F B2 L B U B' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 
3. 17.44 B' D' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 F L' U2 R' F D2 R' F2 R' 
4. 18.71 D B D2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 R D2 R D B2 L' B' F2 U' 
5. 18.38 D' L2 B2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 F D2 U2 L F' L' D' L F2 U' 
6. (21.34) B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' D R B' U' B U L' D2 U' 
7. 14.76 D F2 L D2 F2 L U2 R B2 R F2 U2 B U F U' B L2 B U' 
8. 15.02 B2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F R' U R D' U2 R D2 B 
9. 16.58 U B2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 F' L' R2 D B F' U' F 
10. 15.19 D2 U F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L U L2 B U' R U B' U2 
11. 15.11 D F U R' L2 B' L B2 R' F' R2 L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 R2 
12. 16.28 F' L D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L F2 R2 F2 U' B F R' B U2 L' U


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 27, 2015)

150/328 of ZBLL (Minus S/As) learnt 5 algs today. Nearly halfway!
A few of my current ZBLL stats
U set is at 86%
H Set at 30%
Pi 6%


----------



## Myachii (Oct 27, 2015)

What just happened


U2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R D2 L' D B2 U2 F R2 F D F' D

x2 y' //Inspection
D2 R D2 y B' R' //x-cross
U' R U' R' //2nd pair
y R' U' R //3rd pair
R U2 R' U R U' R' //4th pair
U2 F U R U' R' F' //OLL
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U //PLL

7.882 - Overall PB single
"Full Step" lel
Only 36 moves giving a pretty poor 4.57 tps haha


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 27, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Nice job on the Mirrorblocks! Are you getting into speedsolving it, or is that just beginner's method?



Basically I use CFOP and I always solve thickest layer for cross. I've been speedsolving it for a while, but I don't take it very seriously


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2015)

Myachii said:


> What just happened
> 
> 
> U2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R D2 L' D B2 U2 F R2 F D F' D
> ...



Congrats! You can expect your TPS to be bad on a PB. Easy scrambles make you pause more


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 27, 2015)

Started out this month still getting megaminx solves around 2:20, and just now got the total mean for the month under 2 minutes 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-27
solves/total: 482/482

single
best: 1:31.08
worst: 3:01.62

avg of 5
current: 1:48.96 (σ = 5.06)
best: 1:42.22 (σ = 4.34)

avg of 12
current: 1:48.83 (σ = 6.52)
best: 1:45.85 (σ = 4.40)

avg of 100
current: 1:52.48 (σ = 6.78)
best: 1:51.08 (σ = 6.56)

*Mean: 1:59.96*


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 27, 2015)

4x4 PB single: 1:12.07


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 27, 2015)

17.93 OH PB ao50


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 28, 2015)

> 17.93 OH PB ao50


That must of hurt.  GJ!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 28, 2015)

forced aufless LL skip! 10.47, why can't i sub 10?!?!?!?!
question: if one sledgehammers in a pair, the only OLS he knows other that RU'R', and gets a PLL skip is it a PLL skip or a LL skip?


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 28, 2015)

ZB pbs 
avg5: 15.562 
avg 12: 16.402 
If only my EO was faster


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> forced aufless LL skip! 10.47, why can't i sub 10?!?!?!?!
> question: if one sledgehammers in a pair, the only OLS he knows other that RU'R', and gets a PLL skip is it a PLL skip or a LL skip?



It's a LL skip, with edge control.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> forced aufless LL skip! 10.47, why can't i sub 10?!?!?!?!
> question: if one sledgehammers in a pair, the only OLS he knows other that RU'R', and gets a PLL skip is it a PLL skip or a LL skip?



I wouldn't call that forced if you weren't purposefully doing something to influence it.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 28, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I wouldn't call that forced if you weren't purposefully doing something to influence it.



but i was doing edge control, and if i had RU'R' inserted it, it still would've been a PLL skip, sooo not sure what to call it...


YouCubing said:


> It's a LL skip, with edge control.



ok so, thats actually like twice as likely, correct?


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 28, 2015)

just learnt another 5% of H ZBLL.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 28, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> just learnt another 5% of H ZBLL.



Here's my ZBLL list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ULKosTvrQPq17gUOAyT7EAIlPfofR7dlUTKOmfEhubc/edit?usp=sharing

Not finished yet, but most people don't care about the sunes and I'm taking my time with them.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> but i was doing edge control, and if i had RU'R' inserted it, it still would've been a PLL skip, sooo not sure what to call it...



Okay, I misunderstood. That is an interesting case then.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> but i was doing edge control, and if i had RU'R' inserted it, it still would've been a PLL skip, sooo not sure what to call it...



It's all semantics, but generally we base skips on what you know your doing and if you would have done something else in a different case. This is a OCLL-PLL skip.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 28, 2015)

yay

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-28
avg of 12: 8.91

Time List:
1. 8.71 U2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D' R2 F U2 B2 R' D B F2 D' 
2. 8.56 R2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' U L B' L2 D' U2 F U2 B2 
3. (7.56) R B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 B D' F2 U2 B R' U2 L U 
4. 10.48 B R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F2 L' D2 U B U' R U F D B' 
5. 8.79 B' U L2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U' L B' R' B2 R2 B2 F2 L D 
6. 8.76 F B2 L U R2 U2 D' L D L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L2 U' B' 
7. (11.05) U2 B' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 L' B' F2 L B' D' L' R D' B' 
8. 8.35 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B' L D L2 F R U' L U2 F 
9. 8.31 L F R2 B' R' D R2 F L R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B 
10. 9.02 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L B R2 D F' L R' B2 F2 R2 
11. 9.22 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' B' D R2 F2 R U' R' U 
12. 8.94 F R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 D2 B' L2 U' F' R U B' U'

first sub 9


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 28, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Here's my ZBLL list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ULKosTvrQPq17gUOAyT7EAIlPfofR7dlUTKOmfEhubc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Not finished yet, but most people don't care about the sunes and I'm taking my time with them.



Thanks man. This will really help me speed up learning


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 28, 2015)

Roux PBs 
17.14 ao50,
16.38 ao12

Roux is fun!!!


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Roux PBs
> 17.14 ao50,
> 16.38 ao12
> 
> Roux is fun!!!



Yep  Congrats on the Roux PBs! Are you thinking of switching?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yep  Congrats on the Roux PBs! Are you thinking of switching?



No, because I think it's too late for switching... I am sub10 with cfop, so it would be a long way to get down to my cfop times. I would be happy being sub15 with roux


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> No, because I think it's too late for switching... I am sub10 with cfop, so it would be a long way to get down to my cfop times. I would be happy being sub15 with roux



It's never too late to switch  If you don't want to then that's fine, but with Roux there always seems to be somewhere I know I can improve, so I think my Roux times should be able to overtake my CFOP times. It only took a few months to get sub-15 and my CFOP is slower. That might not be the same with you though, so keep using CFOP!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 28, 2015)

time to update sig again!
10.21 PLL skip
last night the last solve i did was a 10.47, if i roll these are both in the same ao12, why no sub 10!!?!!?


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 28, 2015)

Barrel cube PB: 24.81
yay first sub30
pb by 5.20 secs


----------



## imvelox (Oct 28, 2015)

6:23.43 2x2-7x7 relay PB
~2:30 7x7 but failed the 6x6 3x3 part (wrong centers  )


----------



## imvelox (Oct 28, 2015)

2:28.99 7x7 single on cam

1:05-1:06 centers, UWR?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 28, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:28.99 7x7 single on cam
> 
> 1:05-1:06 centers, UWR?


nice!
are you saying the centers are a UWR? feliks has an official 2:23 single....


----------



## imvelox (Oct 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> nice!
> are you saying the centers are a UWR? feliks has an official 2:23 single....



Well michal just told me the had 1:05 centers on a solve

Btw 2:30.53 mo3 on cam!!! wtf is going on


----------



## Torch (Oct 28, 2015)

Pyra is officially lol

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-28
avg of 12: 5.19

Time List:
1. 3.63 U B L U L' U B' U' r' b' u 
2. 5.05 U L B U' R' L B' U L r u' 
3. 4.09 U L U L B' L B' U r' u' 
4. (2.80) U B' L U L U' L B l r 
5. 5.26 U B' U L R' U' L' R l' b' 
6. 6.07 U R L B' U' B' L B' U l' r u 
7. 5.47 L B R L U R' L' B' b 
8. 6.52 U' R U' R U L R' B' r b' u' 
9. (7.33) U B' U L' B U' L U' L' l' r' u' 
10. 6.63 U' R B L' R B' R L l' r b' u 
11. 4.84 R U L' R' B' U L B l r' b 
12. 4.30 U L B' L' U B R' U r b' u

First 5 solves are a 4.26 ao5.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm 377 solves into my current session and not a single sub 12  (theres 47 12-14 second solves though..)

but anyway here are my bests so far:
single: 12.13
Mo3: 13.13
Ao5: 13.51
Ao12: 14.67
Ao50: 15.36 (0.01 of PB)
Ao100: 15.64 (PB)

E: 378th solve was an 11.86


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 28, 2015)

One handed PBs:
16.47 ao12 first Sub17
17.65 ao50
17.79 ao100

The big avgs improved by a second, without practising lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 29, 2015)

4x4 PB Ao12. I ruined it with the 43.xx +2. :/

Average: *41.81*

1. 40.27 Fw' R' B' D' Rw' F' B' Uw2 F' Fw' D2 R' Uw2 L' B Uw' F' Rw F D Rw F' Uw' F Rw B' Rw2 B' Rw2 F L2 Rw' B2 Rw' U2 B2 L2 Fw2 Uw Rw 
2. 39.62 U L' D' R2 U2 L Fw U Fw2 R Fw L' Fw2 F' Uw Fw' D F R2 Uw2 L2 Fw U Uw2 Rw2 F2 R2 B' R B' L2 F' L' R2 F Fw2 L' Fw' Rw' U2 
3. 44.27 U' L Rw Uw' Rw B2 U2 R' Fw' R2 D' B' Fw' F2 Uw U' Rw F' D' Fw B' F' U2 Uw' R D' L' B2 F' R B2 L' U' F' Uw2 R2 F2 D2 R' F 
4. 40.59 U' R2 F' Rw B Fw' Uw' D' L' U D' Fw' D B2 Uw R' F Uw2 L2 F2 U' Fw' L Fw2 B' U Uw B F2 D2 U' Rw' Uw F' Uw' D' L2 U2 Uw2 L' 
5. 44.37 Rw' Uw2 R' U' D2 Rw B L2 Fw Uw2 B U' B L Rw2 U' Fw' U Fw Uw2 B2 Rw2 F' Uw' R F' B2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 U Fw' D U Rw B Rw' F2 B D 
6. 44.30 Uw L' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U R' Rw' B R2 Rw2 L' B2 R2 L' Uw2 D2 L D2 U Rw R' Fw' F' Rw Uw F Uw2 D' F' B Uw2 B' Uw Fw F B' Rw' D' L' 
7. 40.22 Fw2 F' U F' Rw U' B U' B' L2 F L R' Uw2 L' Rw D' L' R' Uw2 B D2 Rw2 R2 D L' Fw2 L2 U Uw R2 Fw F2 Uw' Fw Uw U2 B R B2 
8. 43.10+ Uw2 L Rw2 F2 D2 U B2 R' Uw' Fw D2 F' D2 L' D2 Fw U' B2 R2 Fw2 R' F2 R2 Rw' U Rw Fw' L' F Fw Uw2 Fw' D B F' L' U2 D2 Rw2 F' 
9. (39.20) F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' F' L D F2 B Fw2 D F Fw R' Uw2 B' F2 D2 Rw' L U D2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 L F' L B' U' Fw' U' R' B Rw D2 F2 B2 Uw2 
10. 39.70 R' Rw F' U2 L2 B U2 R' F' D U R' L2 Rw2 U Fw F' D' B2 F2 R' Rw' B L B' Rw2 F' L' Fw2 D' Uw Rw2 B2 R' B U' B' U F' U2 
11. 41.67 R Uw U Rw2 D2 R2 Fw2 L2 Fw L Rw2 Uw' D' U2 B L2 F L Rw F' R' U2 Fw' Rw2 R F' B R' Fw B' R' F D2 Uw' R Fw D' B' Fw2 L 
12. (46.02) Rw' L2 D' Uw' B L U' F D2 F' Rw Fw' U2 R2 Rw Fw2 B2 Rw Uw L D2 B R F2 D Rw' L' U R B2 D B R' D Rw Fw U2 B' F Fw2


----------



## Isaacattack (Oct 29, 2015)

i got a 13.20 a few days ago, i average sub 25!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2015)

I did some pyra 

Average of 5: 3.22
1. (5.25) L' R' L U R' U' L R' l r b' u
2. 3.40 U L U R' L R' L U R' l' r' u'
3. 3.41 U' L R' L B' R B' L B' l u'
4. 2.84 U R L U L' U L B l r
5. (2.61) U L' U' B L' U L U b u' 

Average of 12: 3.61
1. 3.75 U' B' U R' B' U L R' l
2. (6.06) U R U' B R U B' L l' b
3. 3.50 R B' L U B L R' B l' r b u
4. 3.33 U L U' L' R' U' L B' l'
5. 2.94 L R' B' U L' U B U' l' r' b u'
6. 3.83 B L U R' U L' U B' l r
7. 3.58 L U' L R' B L' U L' B b' u
8. 3.90 L R' B L' R' U B U' l' b
9. 3.91 L' R' B L' U R U B l b u
10. 3.68 L' B U L' B U' L U' r b' u
11. (2.93) U B U L' B U B R U' l' b u
12. 3.68 L' U' R U L' R' L R r b 

and best avg50: 3.88


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2015)

New thunderclap = Good solves

stats: (hide)
number of times: 198/200
best time: 4.899
worst time: 11.943

current avg5: 8.674 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 7.281 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 8.562 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 7.772 (σ = 0.30)

current avg50: 8.560 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 8.012 (σ = 0.71)

current avg100: 8.559 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 8.229 (σ = 0.74)

session avg: 8.402 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 8.415

PB avg50/100, almost PB single and avg12, nice avg5


----------



## ProBacon (Oct 29, 2015)

sub 15 2x2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 29, 2015)

17.30 OH PB single (antisune PLL skip)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> New thunderclap = Good solves
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 198/200
> ...



holy **** get the ao 50 already

nice session!


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 29, 2015)

some really nice solves today with ZB. 2 sub 12 singles with solves that felt just as fast as my CFOP times. Can't wait to finish ZBLL and get EO more fluid!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 29, 2015)

3x3 7.56 avg 12

(6.61), 8.00, 7.09, 8.01, (10.23), 8.38, 6.89, 6.62, 7.78, 8.27, 7.29, 7.30


----------



## Josh P (Oct 29, 2015)

*Helicopter Cube UWRs*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-29
solves/total: 156/156

single
best: 27.10
worst: 1:05.02

mean of 3
current: 40.87 (σ = 4.98)
best: 34.13 (σ = 7.00)

avg of 5
current: 41.50 (σ = 4.05)
best: 36.34 (σ = 1.18)

avg of 12
current: 41.08 (σ = 2.99)
best: 37.48 (σ = 2.65)

avg of 50
current: 40.29 (σ = 3.90)
best: 40.26 (σ = 3.85)

avg of 100
current: 41.34 (σ = 4.43)
best: 41.34 (σ = 4.43)

Average: 43.71 (σ = 5.52)
Mean: 43.83

Ao5: 36.44, (47.71), (34.53), 35.12, 37.46 = 36.34
Ao12: 34.53, 35.12, 37.46, 40.62, 40.69, 35.37, (51.69), 37.87, 34.20, 41.10, (27.10), 37.83 = 37.48


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Oct 29, 2015)

UWR 3x3 single is 2.98 by someone who's not even sub11 officially, probably not true.
does anyone know anything about this?
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Oct 29, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> UWR 3x3 single is 2.98 by someone who's not even sub11 officially, probably not true.
> does anyone know anything about this?
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records



I know this guy and I think he is a cheater.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> I know this guy and I think he is a cheater.



I tried the scramble, I got a 5.11, I average ~16  If he did cheat he probably concocted a easy scramble like this.

Double X-cros with an easy F2l and 6 move last layer.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 29, 2015)

1:11.24 megaminx avg5, only my 2nd one after dumping some lube into my megaminx. Seems like I might actually be able to get to sub 1:10


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 29, 2015)

6.70 fullstep single, fullstep PB


----------



## Myachii (Oct 29, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> 6.70 fullstep single, fullstep PB



Wow, do you have the scramble?


Also, two amazing averages for me (former is current PB):

12.129, (8.793), (13.020), 10.353, 9.593 = *10.692*

As you can tell this average was more luck than skill due to the counting 12. Couldn't roll to get a better counting either.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-29
avg of 5: 10.864

Time List:
(9.976), 10.574, 10.687, (11.901), 11.330 = *10.864*

I'm happier with this average as it's more consistent, and doesn't rely on the lucky second sub-10 to make it good.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 29, 2015)

I lost it somewhere, there were three three move inserts and it was sune T perm, so it was pretty easy.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 29, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I tried the scramble, I got a 5.11, I average ~16  If he did cheat he probably concocted a easy scramble like this.
> 
> Double X-cros with an easy F2l and 6 move last layer.



I got a 3.77 on me first try on a Guanlong, and I don't even use CFOP;pretty sure it's a BS scramble...
D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F U' B' F2 L D' B' U B2 R 
Reconstruction:
y' //inspection
L U L // Double Extended Cross
R' U2 R2 U R' // 3rd Pair
y R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair
F R U R' U' F' // LL

alg.cubing.net


----------



## mafergut (Oct 29, 2015)

I just fell 0.02 short of my full-step PB 

53. 13.43 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B' L F' U' L' D' L2 U' 

Reconstruction:

y z2 // Inspection
L B L U R' // Cross (5/58)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L1 (13//58)
y' R U R' U R U R' // F2L2 (20//58)
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L3 (28//58)
L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L4 (35//58)
U' r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (43//58)
T-perm U2 // PLL (58/58)

58 / 13.43 = 4.32 TPS not bad for me

I didn't see a way to preserve the blue-red pair so I decided to just preserve the blue-orange, which was not correctly paired. In post mortem I saw that maybe I could have preserved the blue-red AND pair the green-orange at the same time. Anybody can come up with a good solve that I can learn from?


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes I got a 3.99 when I avg 14, assuming the scramble is legit the solve is possible. Also did you see the 5.33 avg of 5 by faz in UWR page :OO


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 29, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Yes I got a 3.99 when I avg 14, assuming the scramble is legit the solve is possible. Also did you see the 5.33 avg of 5 by faz in UWR page :OO



he made up for his single dnf fail wr with the average lmao


----------



## NeilH (Oct 29, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Yes I got a 3.99 when I avg 14, assuming the scramble is legit the solve is possible. Also did you see the 5.33 avg of 5 by faz in UWR page :OO



5.33 !!!!!!

anyway, 8.54 pb single, last layer was sexysledge U2


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> he made up for his single dnf fail wr with the average lmao


Thats what I shout lolz. I wonder if he will ever get like a Insane 4.99 avg of 5....


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 29, 2015)

1:08.17 4x4 PB single
1:18.18 4x4 PB ao5
yay thx Ty for that Yuxin


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 30, 2015)

Remember everybody, your OH cube should be properly lubed and tensioned for optimum results:

25.72 ao100 (previous was 27.38 wut)
23.97 ao12
22.05 ao5 
18.57 single (pb by .03 lol)

All pb's 

Edit: Yooo 21.67 ao5


----------



## sqAree (Oct 30, 2015)

3x3: First sub20 ao5 ever!

1. (17.02) U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L B' U R B' D2 B' R2 B' L2 
2. 21.40 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 U L' B2 F L' D2 B F' L' D2 F 
3. 19.21 U2 R B2 R2 U2 D' B D' U2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 D2 F2 B' R' 
4. (23.34) D' F2 U' F2 B' U' R D L' F' R2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 
5. 17.81 R' L' U' B' U2 F' L' F' R2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 U'

= 19.47!


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 30, 2015)

sqAree said:


> 3x3: First sub20 ao5 ever!
> 
> 1. (17.02) U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L B' U R B' D2 B' R2 B' L2
> 2. 21.40 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 U L' B2 F L' D2 B F' L' D2 F
> ...



Nice job! That's always a good feeling. I remember my first sub-20 ao5 was ridiculously lol, the counting times were 17, 18, 24 to give me a 19.98 



OLLiver said:


> Yes I got a 3.99 when I avg 14, assuming the scramble is legit the solve is possible. Also did you see the 5.33 avg of 5 by faz in UWR page :OO



Thank God someone took that stupid pyra team factory UWR off the wiki.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Oct 30, 2015)

9.23 average of 5 pb
10.12 average of 12 pb


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 30, 2015)

No 4x4 practice in 6 months. smashed all PBS. 2:03.204, 2:05.044, 1:34.140, 2:03.277, 1:50.147 pb single and sub 2 avg of 5 lolz


----------



## Lapinsavant (Oct 30, 2015)

*4.36* F' U2 R L2 B2 D R L B U F R2 L2 F' U2 F B2 U2 B U2 L2

y2 D' F R
U R U' R' L' U L
U' R' U R
U R U' R' U R U R'
y U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL skip
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

41/4.36 = 9.4 tps  PB single i think (i have a 4.25 too but was 23 moves... stupid)


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok just passed a huge milestone.
Today I learnt my 178th Alg. Out of 350 TOTAL ZBLL I plan to learn. which is exactly 50.9% percent! WE PASSED HALFWAY WOOHOO!


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Oct 30, 2015)

> WE PASSED HALFWAY WOOHOO!


Congrats!

Roux solves xD

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-30
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 18.632
worst: 35.568

mean of 3
current: 22.761 (σ = 3.97)
best: 22.107 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 5
current: 24.164 (σ = 1.21)
best: 23.104 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 12
current: 24.687 (σ = 2.79)
best: 24.416 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 50
current: 26.294 (σ = 2.58)
best: 26.294 (σ = 2.58)

Average: 26.294 (σ = 2.58)
Mean: 26.381


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 30, 2015)

wtf Skewb PB ao5
I hardly ever practice Skewb xD
4.09 (3.21) 8.16 (11.50) 5.78
Previous was 7.94 so yeah.
4.09 was a 3-move layer to sledge, almost the same as Jonatan's 1.10
;-; I have bad skoob tps


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 30, 2015)

5x5

1:08.23 single
(1:21.67), 1:14.09, 1:11.56, 1:16.77, (1:08.23) = 1:14.14 avg5
1:21.32, 1:23.32, (1:28.91), 1:14.93, 1:16.66, 1:20.65, 1:21.67, 1:14.09, 1:11.56, 1:16.77, (1:08.23), 1:25.52, = 1:18.65 avg12


Current over all session



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 28/28
best time: 1:08.23
worst time: 1:35.57

current avg5: 1:17.95 (σ = 7.05)
best avg5: 1:14.14 (σ = 2.61)

current avg12: 1:19.41 (σ = 5.52)
best avg12: 1:18.65 (σ = 4.49)

session avg: 1:21.78 (σ = 4.62)
session mean: 1:21.82
1:18.67, 1:17.31, 1:20.54, 1:22.93, 1:16.65, 1:21.68, 1:19.79, 1:20.95, 1:20.45, 1:28.13, 1:26.16, 1:29.05, 1:35.57, 1:28.62, 1:28.06, 1:21.32, 1:23.32, 1:28.91, 1:14.93, 1:16.66, 1:20.65, 1:21.67, 1:14.09, 1:11.56, 1:16.77, 1:08.23, 1:25.52, 1:32.90


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 30, 2015)

OLL:
42/59

42!!!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 30, 2015)

Keep beating 2x2 ao50 even though I want to beat my 3x3 ao50...
4.13
I can't 3x3 today, not even one sub 13 ao50 somehow, my best was 13.23 xD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 30, 2015)

7.49 L' U2 L B' L U2 L B F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 D'

solid solve because of xcross and wv 

x2 y
U2 R' U R' F L' // xcross
R U' R' U' L U L' //2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' //4th pair
R U2 L' U' L U2 R' //WV
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F R2 U L //PLL

my first reconstruction on SS now XD


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 30, 2015)

5x5 PB single 1:37.14. Lubed my Yuxin and it is OP


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 30, 2015)

4x4 yey
1:07.06 PB single on cam wtf
e: 1:17.63 PB ao5 not on cam
e2: 17.99 3x3 ao5, 2nd best by 0.006
e3: 17.78 PB ao5, 18.45 PB ao12     
e4: 17.32 PB ao5 k this is weird, I suddenly average sub-20 :/
e5: (wtf srsly has no one posted) 37 FMC PB single


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 31, 2015)

Pretty great for me lately.

Average of 25: 11.56
1. 10.73 F2 R U2 L B2 U2 B2 L R F2 R2 B' F2 U R2 D' F2 L' F' D2 L
2. 10.32 U D2 L' F R2 L2 U' R F2 L F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F R2
3. 12.62 D F2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 D L2 U' R' U B2 D2 L2 B F L' F R
4. 10.88 D B R2 F U' B R L2 D L' D B2 D R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2
5. 10.07 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 D' L' D2 U' L F R2 F
6. 12.64 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 F' D L' U L U F2 R' D' U'
7. 12.67 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F L' R B R U2 F D2 R2 D'
8. 12.75 B L2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B D2 B2 D' L F L B' D2 L D R F2
9. 10.06 U' F2 R' F U2 R' U' D2 F2 R F R2 U2 R2 F B2 L2 U2 F L2 B
10. 11.39 L2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L' B F2 D F' L' R2 U' R2 B2
11. 11.50 L2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R2 D B F2 U F' U' F' D2 U' R'
12. 11.74 F' R2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F R' F2 U L2 D L' B F' U2 L2
13. 11.08 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 L U' L' U2 R' B' D2 R' F L'
14. 11.90 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U F2 R F2 D F' L D' B D' U' R2
15. 11.35 U2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R' D' F' D' L' D' R2 D L' R F2
16. (13.57) L2 B2 D' U F2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 F D R' D' L2 D2
17. 11.21 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' U' B2 R' D F2 L2 D' L' D' F D2
18. 12.80 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R D2 U' B2 F' D F' D' R D'
19. 11.91 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F U2 R D' R' F' D' R F2 L'
20. (12.98) F2 U2 B2 L' B2 R U2 L F2 D2 L' B' D' U F' L F' U F' U F'
21. 10.10 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 R2 B U' R' D2 B R2 D R2 F
22. (9.60) L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 B' R2 F' D' L2 R D' L' D2 L2 F2 L' B
23. (9.56) L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U2 B L F U B2 U F' D R U
24. 12.23 L' F' U' L B R B2 U D F D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U
25. 12.78 L2 B U L F2 L2 F U2 F' U' B2 U2 L' B2 R U2 L2 F2 R B2 L


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2015)

After many fail megaminx solves, managed to get this

(1:03.99), 1:05.72, 1:05.56, (1:20.17), 1:04.06 = 1:05.11

Edit: 1:11.01 avg12 not bad


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 31, 2015)

Just got a tanglong and set it up. Only took me 7 solves to get this:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-30
avg of 5: 7.76

Time List:
1. 7.50 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 D L2 D2 L' B2 F2 U F2 L' B' R2 D' 
2. (8.60) B2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B R U2 F2 L2 B D' B' D2 R' F 
3. 8.12 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U R' U B' D L2 U2 B2 R' B 
4. (7.42) D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B' R F2 D2 F R' F U L F2 
5. 7.67 U2 B F R2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 F' U L U L' F2 R' B L2 D' F

Not amazing, but first 7 solves with the cube, so that's cool I guess.

Also, it's almost spooky time O__O


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 31, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Just got a tanglong and set it up. Only took me 7 solves to get this:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-30
> avg of 5: 7.76
> ...



damn good average, and for me I still got about 3 hours


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 31, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> damn good average, and for me I still got about 3 hours



Thanks!
It's already like 10 past spooky o'clock for me :3


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't know if it's an accomplishment, but I finally decided that I want to switch to roux, I'm sub 23 with cfop and right now I average ~45 with roux. Yeah, it's gonna take a while :v (my pb right now is 32)


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 31, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> I don't know if it's an accomplishment, but I finally decided that I want to switch to roux, I'm sub 23 with cfop and right now I average ~45 with roux. Yeah, it's gonna take a while :v (my pb right now is 32)



that would be more like a transition


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 31, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> that would be more like a transition


Yeah my bad [emoji14]


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 31, 2015)

Came back to 3x3 after a few days and broke some PBs

10.79 ao5 (first sub-11)
11.17 ao12
11.42 ao50
11.61 ao100


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2015)

1:28.45 5x5 avg5, nice


----------



## imvelox (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucas 49.77/44.11 Megaminx NRs cool


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2015)

imvelox said:


> Lucas 49.77/44.11 Megaminx NRs cool


Ikr, he's crazy... now the chance for NR's is finallly gone, even though I practised a lot lately, was hoping for single nr at some point


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## YouCubing (Oct 31, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imJO_QOuuFo



The scorecard was the best part lol


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 31, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> I don't know if it's an accomplishment, but I finally decided that I want to switch to roux, I'm sub 23 with cfop and right now I average ~45 with roux. Yeah, it's gonna take a while :v (my pb right now is 32)



gj, i wish you luck 
join our facebook group


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 31, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> gj, i wish you luck [emoji14]
> join our facebook group


Thanks, beat my pb, 30.xx, still not sub 30 but it's somethin. I don't use fb much but I'll check it out [emoji14]

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 31, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> Thanks, beat my pb, 30.xx, still not sub 30 but it's somethin. I don't use fb much but I'll check it out [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk



fb = facebook
fb = First Block
Coincidence? I think NOT!


----------



## Torch (Oct 31, 2015)

Square-1 PB single:

2. 22.70 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)

EO was M2, and the EP was the only one I know.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 31, 2015)

Improved my PB Ao100 at OH by more than 2 seconds. No sub-30 single, though.
I'm still too slow and definitely I need better OH OLL & PLL algs.
I will have to stop practising to actually start learning new algs.

avg of 50: 45.16
avg of 100: 46.15


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 31, 2015)

Just updated the Speedsolving Wiki Page for 3x3 FMC WRs history. No one had entered in Tim Wong's 19 yet :/


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 31, 2015)

L2 f' F u' l2 b' r U2 r D' U d u' l b f2 L2 B L2 d2 R' D' u r' F2 f' B' l R U2 d' l' r' D F' l U f L F' r2 d' B f2 l L D' R U b U u2 f u' R' b U2 R2 D' L' 
4:40.09 new pb 5x5 single woo smashed it by like 2 minutes


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 31, 2015)

First solve of the day, OH pb single 

scramble: 17.47 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B R B' L2 U' F2 R F2 D'
inspection: z2 y2 
cross: R' y' R2 D R'
F2L1: z U' R U
F2L2: z' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
F2L3: U' z U R' U' R2 U R' U' 
F2L4: z' y U2 z U' R' U R2 U' R U
OLL: skip
PLL: z' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Got another sub-18 about 15 solves later


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 31, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> L2 f' F u' l2 b' r U2 r D' U d u' l b f2 L2 B L2 d2 R' D' u r' F2 f' B' l R U2 d' l' r' D F' l U f L F' r2 d' B f2 l L D' R U b U u2 f u' R' b U2 R2 D' L'
> 4:40.09 new pb 5x5 single woo smashed it by like 2 minutes



Nice, BTW what cube did you use?


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 31, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Nice, BTW what cube did you use?



yuxin


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 31, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> yuxin



Cool I use it too and I'm now getting more into 5x5 cause of it and I've been getting sub 3:30.xx AVGs with it recently.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 31, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Cool I use it too and I'm now getting more into 5x5 cause of it and I've been getting sub 3:30.xx AVGs with it recently.



nice job man! upgrading from a shengshou, it's really encouraged me to start solving 5x5 more often


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 31, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> nice job man! upgrading from a shengshou, it's really encouraged me to start solving 5x5 more often



Same.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 1, 2015)

14.51 3x3 PB ao12, also contained a 10.34 single, first sub 11 in a while.


----------



## Berd (Nov 1, 2015)

10.23 3x3 single while doing slow turning, 6 move ll, 2 best. Nbad


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 1, 2015)

learned the h CoLL set


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 1, 2015)

So 8.00 a500. Gotten into the sub-8 club.. I guess?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 1, 2015)

7.67, 10.05, 10.39=Sub 10 Mo3, yay
(Also, first post in months)


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 1, 2015)

Roux PBs

Single: 26.74
Ao5: 31.06
Ao12: 33.82

Gettin' better 

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 1, 2015)

PB single

425. 8.752 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 L' D' F' L B2 U' L' D' U2 B

y' // inspection
R L D R' L // cross
R' U R U L' U' L // F2L-1
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // F2L-2
U2 R' U' R // F2L-3
U y' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-4
U R' F2 r U r' F R // OLL
M2 U M U2' M' U M2 // PLL

58 moves/8.752=6.63 tps

EDIT: 

10.73 ao5
11.09 ao12
11.36 ao50
11.44 ao100

I feel like I'm improving for the first time in a while.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> PB single
> 
> 425. 8.752 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 L' D' F' L B2 U' L' D' U2 B
> 
> ...



GJ, man!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 1, 2015)

5x5 PB single by a bit more than a second, pll skip. 54 redux

1:06.11 Rw Uw L Dw Bw U B2 Fw' Dw F' Fw' U' L2 Bw2 L' F2 R2 D' Dw' Uw F' L2 D2 Rw' Lw2 Fw' Uw F Bw2 R Fw2 Dw' D2 Bw' U Bw F2 L2 B' Dw2 R' L' F' U Bw' D2 F Rw U2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 D' F' Rw R' Lw2 D Uw


----------



## Myachii (Nov 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> PB single
> 
> 425. 8.752 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 L' D' F' L B2 U' L' D' U2 B
> 
> ...



Those are some amazingly consistent times... I'm incredibly surprised you managed to get a sub-11.50 ao100 when your PB is only just sub-9
My PB is 7.88, and ao5 is 10.69. But my best ao100 is only 13.04. Yours crushes mine in comparison. What is the standard deviation for that ao100?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 1, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Those are some amazingly consistent times... I'm incredibly surprised you managed to get a sub-11.50 ao100 when your PB is only just sub-9
> My PB is 7.88, and ao5 is 10.69. But my best ao100 is only 13.04. Yours crushes mine in comparison. What is the standard deviation for that ao100?



Yeah I know, people have said this to me before, and I honestly have now idea how I manage to be so consistent. But I never actually remember my ao5 and ao100 PBs being very far away, so I'm really not sure what it is. 

The standard deviation is 0.54, which interestingly is the lowest of mo3, ao5, ao12 and ao50. I realised that my ao5 has a counting 11.75, ao12 has a counting 12 and ao50 has a counting 30. However, the vast majority of the other solves are all 11+, with a few 10s and 12s (more than 12s than 10s though) here and there, and the occasional 9 and sup-12. I really don't know how I can do it, but if I were to do a solve casually I can safely say that it is likely to be an 11, and if it is not the next one is likely to be one.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-1
solves/total: 350/350

single
best: 0.79
worst: 3.56

mean of 3
current: 1.66 (σ = 0.35)
best: 1.22 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 5
current: 1.85 (σ = 0.13)
best: 1.34 (σ = 0.06)

avg of 12
current: 1.82 (σ = 0.39)
best: 1.64 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 50
current: 1.90 (σ = 0.36)
*best: 1.80 *(σ = 0.33)

avg of 100
current: 1.87 (σ = 0.35)
*best: 1.86* (σ = 0.36)

Average: 1.99 (σ = 0.38)
Mean: 1.99


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-1
> solves/total: 350/350
> 
> single
> ...



GJ! Now all you have to do is go to a comp... Also, why don't you try other events? You might as well see how much of this fast improvement carries over to other events.


----------



## KevinG (Nov 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-1
> solves/total: 350/350
> 
> single
> ...


Wow GJ! Amazing times 
You're imropving sooo fazzzt!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> GJ! Now all you have to do is go to a comp... Also, why don't you try other events? You might as well see how much of this fast improvement carries over to other events.



thanks!

im pretty sure someone asked me (it was probably you) why I dont do more events, and its because I barely have enough time to do 2x2 and 3x3 and if I did more events my time would be fragmented way too much. I do a few OH/3BLD solves to warm up for 3x3 though. 

yeah, i MIGHT have a comp coming up soon...



KevinG said:


> Wow GJ! Amazing times
> You're imropving sooo fazzzt!!!



thanks! I would upload some solves but my stackmat is dead and keyboard starts SUCK (although im trying my best to make my starts and stops as clean as possible, its sort of inevitable that the stop will be a little faster than stackmat)


----------



## Iggy (Nov 1, 2015)

1:30.75 5x5 avg12, gj for me


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> thanks!
> 
> im pretty sure someone asked me (it was probably you) why I dont do more events, and its because I barely have enough time to do 2x2 and 3x3 and if I did more events my time would be fragmented way too much. I do a few OH/3BLD solves to warm up for 3x3 though.
> 
> yeah, i MIGHT have a comp coming up soon...



Yeah I can relate to that. And no I don't think it was me, iirc it might have been theRouxbikscube


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Yeah I can relate to that. And no I don't think it was me, iirc it might have been theRouxbikscube



probably wasnt adam actually. he rarely talks about anything but agario.


edit: FINALLY FINISHED EG!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-1
avg of 12: 3.48

Time List:
2.17, 4.06, 5.27, 4.07, 2.60, (1.31), 3.44, 2.29, (5.36), 3.42, 3.30, 4.20

2x2 is silly


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 1, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-1
> avg of 12: 3.48
> 
> Time List:
> ...



lol nice

scrambles?

edit: and pyraminx isnt???


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol nice
> 
> scrambles?
> 
> edit: and pyraminx isnt???



Time List:
1. 2.17 F2 U' F' R F2 R' F2 R' F 
2. 4.06 R F U R2 F' R U' F2 U' 
3. 5.27 U' F U2 F U' R2 U F' R' 
4. 4.07 F2 U2 F' U F' U' R' U R 
5. 2.60 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' F2 R F 
6. (1.31) F2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
7. 3.44 F U' F U' F2 R2 F' R' F2 U' 
8. 2.29 U R U F' U R F2 R U' 
9. (5.36) F2 R2 F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
10. 3.42 R' F R2 F U' R2 U F2 R' 
11. 3.30 F2 U R' F' U R2 F U2 F2 
12. 4.20 U' R' F' R U F U2 R U'

yeah pyraminx is silly too lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 1, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Time List:
> 1. 2.17 F2 U' F' R F2 R' F2 R' F
> 2. 4.06 R F U R2 F' R U' F2 U'
> 3. 5.27 U' F U2 F U' R2 U F' R'
> ...



1.72 those scrambles are stupid


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1.72 those scrambles are stupid



stackmatted?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 1, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> stackmatted?



no, stackmat is ded **

but i did do with pickup




also this:

(1.33) R2 U R' U2 R' F' U F' U
x' y2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R2 F R U' R' F R F' U2
17/1.33=12.8 TPS ok then


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 1, 2015)

7.644 All 1LLL AO5. 6 was ELL, first 3 7s were ZBLL and the last was 1LLL.

1. 7.579 F' L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' F' R D' B' F' U2 
2. (6.630) B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 U' R2 D2 L U2 R2 U L' 
3. 7.648 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L' D' B' L D' B F U2 R U' 
4. (7.840) F U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' F' R D2 F U' F2 U B L 
5. 7.706 L2 B2 U' L F R B' L' R2 F2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U D2 R2 U L'


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 1, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.644 All 1LLL AO5. 6 was ELL, first 3 7s were ZBLL and the last was 1LLL.
> 
> 1. 7.579 F' L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' F' R D' B' F' U2
> 2. (6.630) B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 U' R2 D2 L U2 R2 U L'
> ...



that's wonderful..how fast is your recog?


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 1, 2015)

cool

number of times: 100/100
best time: 1:08.23
worst time: 1:41.06

current avg5: 1:27.45 (σ = 5.60)
best avg5: 1:14.14 (σ = 2.61)

current avg12: 1:24.41 (σ = 5.36)
best avg12: 1:18.65 (σ = 4.49)

current avg100: 1:23.76 (σ = 4.86)
best avg100: 1:23.76 (σ = 4.86)

session avg: 1:23.76 (σ = 4.86)
session mean: 1:23.79


----------



## Trexrush1 (Nov 1, 2015)

2.37 ao5 2x2 wot
(1.28)
2.45
1.48
(3.89)
3.18

My previous ao5 pb was 3.19 lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 1, 2015)

Finally learned the REAL Gd perm. 21/21 PLLs


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 1, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> that's wonderful..how fast is your recog?



Pretty fast I guess?


----------



## KevinG (Nov 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1.72 those scrambles are stupid


They aren't even that good imo... 
Some really good and some really bad scrambles.
Got 1.60 on them


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 1, 2015)

KevinG said:


> They aren't even that good imo...
> Some really good and some really bad scrambles.
> Got 1.60 on them



a few had like 1-2 move faces/layers, the rest were 3, and like 2 had no bars at all so its still pretty lucky

too good


----------



## KevinG (Nov 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> a few had like 1-2 move faces/layers, the rest were 3, and like 2 had no bars at all so its still pretty lucky
> 
> too good


Yeah but some ll cases were really bad [emoji14]


----------



## rjcaste (Nov 1, 2015)

I got an OH solve of 34.50!!! I started to practice again, and I beat my previous PB (from around 10 months ago) by about 7 seconds (it used to be around 40 seconds, I don't remember specifically)!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 1, 2015)

rjcaste said:


> I got an OH solve of 34.50!!! I started to practice again, and I beat my previous PB (from around 10 months ago) by about 7 seconds (it used to be around 40 seconds, I don't remember specifically)!



You reminded me that I haven't done OH in a while, so I did.
Got a 32.37. Not PB, but it's really good.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 1, 2015)

Average of 5: 3.14
1. (2.97) U' L B L R' U B' L l' b u'
2. 3.27 U R B U' R' L' R' U l r u'
3. (3.52) U' L' R B U L R' U' l r' u
4. 3.09 L R L U L U R' L' l' r' b u'
5. 3.06 L R U' R L' R U' B b 



stackmat


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 1, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Average of 5: 3.14
> 1. (2.97) U' L B L R' U B' L l' b u'
> 2. 3.27 U R B U' R' L' R' U l r u'
> 3. (3.52) U' L' R B U L R' U' l r' u
> ...



stackmatted or go home


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 1, 2015)

theRouxbiksCube said:


> PenguinsDontFly why the heck don't you do events other than 2-4, the improvement curve can't differ that much!!!!!!111



o rlly


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 1, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> o rlly



oh ok so it was you. ma bad.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 1, 2015)

(4.78) F D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' B D B2 R D U F U F 

x2 // Inspection
L2 U L U' L' U' L // Cross and First pair (not x-cross)
y L' U' L // 2nd Pair
y R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd Pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th Pair
L F U y L' U' L U L' U' B' // OLL
U2 // AUF

35 moves (without cancellations)/4.78 = 7.32 tps


really easy, but finally a decent single


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 2, 2015)

pb ao12 15.601


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 2, 2015)

*avg of 1000
current: 8.45 (σ = 0.63)
best: 8.45 (σ = 0.63)*

first 3x3 PB in a while!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 2, 2015)

Broke one of my oldest standing PB's. 2x2 Ao12. Stupidly easy scrambles. Surprised I didn't do better. 

Average:* 2.65*

1. 3.05 U2 F' U2 R' F' R U2 F' R U 
2. 3.12 U F R' U' R U' R' U2 R' 
3. 3.19 R' F R' U2 R F2 U' R F' 
4. 2.00 R F U2 F R' F U R' U' 
5. 2.38 R' F' R' F2 U' R' U R2 U 
6. (4.58) F R' U F' U2 F R' F' R 
7. 2.22 F' R U R2 F2 U R U2 F 
8. 2.29 F' U F' U' F R' F' R2 U' 
9. (1.91) F2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' 
10. 2.97 U2 F' R2 F U' F U2 F R2 
11. 2.16 U F' R U F2 R2 U F' U2 
12. 3.16 F U2 R U R2 U2 F2 U' F U2


----------



## NeilH (Nov 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> *avg of 1000
> current: 8.45 (σ = 0.63)
> best: 8.45 (σ = 0.63)*
> 
> first 3x3 PB in a while!


do u ever stop improving?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-2
avg of 5: 10.563

Time List:
1. 10.127 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 F2 L2 F' U L R D' F' L U F' U 
2. (9.327) L B' L' B' D B U' R2 L D' L2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 
3. 10.410 R B2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 B2 F2 R' D B' L F' D' B R2 D2 L' 
4. (11.424) D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L B' F R2 F R' D' B2 L2 R 
5. 11.152 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R D B L D' F U' R2 D B

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-2
avg of 12: 10.952

Time List:
1. 10.840 U2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 D F' L D B L B2 L' F2 L 
2. 11.824 R' B' D' R' F' U F2 D' F R2 F2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' L' 
3. 11.280 L' F B2 U' B2 U' B' L' B' F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R 
4. 11.351 L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R F U2 L D2 F' U B' R' B 
5. (13.241) D' F2 B2 D B' R2 U2 F L' U2 F2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 U' 
6. 11.159 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L' F L D B F' D' U2 
7. (9.391) F D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F2 U2 F U2 R D F U' B R U L' B' L' 
8. 11.105 U2 B U2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 L' F L B R F' L' B' U' F' 
9. 11.040 B2 D2 F' B2 L D R2 B' U L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F R2 F B2 
10. 11.088 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' U R2 U2 L D' L D2 L' R' 
11. 10.078 U L' U D L' B' U F' R' F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
12. 9.752 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B' L' B' U L' U B L'


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-2
> avg of 5: 10.563
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Good job man! I'm sure you will get a sub 10 avg of 5 very soon


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 2, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Good job man! I'm sure you will get a sub 10 avg of 5 very soon



Thanks! Ended with an 11.30 ao100 today. Also how's the ZBLL going?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 2, 2015)

NeilH said:


> do u ever stop improving?



well I was completely stuck for a month then I did 400 solves yesterday...


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Thanks! Ended with an 11.30 ao100 today. Also how's the ZBLL going?


 A little slowly this week. I'm currently struggling to 'process' all the Algs I recently learnt, its sort of like too much information is floating around my head. So I am taking a few days off learning any new ones. But in general its going well thanks


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2015)

5.69 Pyra avg5


----------



## Torch (Nov 2, 2015)

Sub-40 SQ-1 ao50:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-2
avg of 50: 39.90

Time List:


Spoiler



37.02, (29.53), 34.72, (24.61), 35.16, 37.66, 36.88, 45.06, 47.31, (1:02.10), 33.78, 53.76, 45.69, 44.95, 34.10, 30.55, 56.23, 38.97, 39.08, 32.88, 39.91, 36.64, 39.54, 46.23, 41.32, 44.77, 46.69, 36.48, 29.55, 58.54, (1:02.62), 46.09, 37.52, 39.70, 39.00, 38.02, 37.99, 43.94, 31.77, 30.79, 35.61, 39.66, 29.94, (29.50), 53.58, 45.53, 35.67, (1:10.25), 33.46, 33.78



Gotta get that state record


----------



## Chree (Nov 2, 2015)

I should've switched to the Dayan Megaminx a long time ago.

New PBs:
Single: 1:25.50 (first sub1:30)
Ao5: 1:33.50 (first sub1:35)
Ao12: 1:39.71 (first sub1:40)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2015)

Torch said:


> SQ-1
> Gotta get that state record



Not on my watch! (Yeah, you probs will ;-; )
11.91 Clock single  Gotta keep that state record


----------



## Torch (Nov 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Not on my watch! (Yeah, you probs will ;-; )
> 11.91 Clock single  Gotta keep that state record



What do you average on sq-1?

Also, the state rankings for clock are pretty much the most hilarious thing ever. It almost makes me want to hold Clock at my next comp.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 2, 2015)

Torch said:


> Also, the state rankings for clock are pretty much the most hilarious thing ever. It almost makes me want to hold Clock at my next comp.



Keyword almost.

The 6x6 state record is also hilarious. (As well as clock average)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2015)

Torch said:


> What do you average on sq-1?
> 
> Also, the state rankings for clock are pretty much the most hilarious thing ever. It almost makes me want to hold Clock at my next comp.



like 40-50.
And by that do you mean that I'm slow, or that everyone else is?


cuberkid10 said:


> Keyword almost.
> 
> The 6x6 state record is also hilarious. (As well as clock average)



Yeah, I would've smashed that into a powder if not for the double-DNF.


----------



## Chree (Nov 2, 2015)

Torch said:


> Also, the state rankings for clock are pretty much the most hilarious thing ever. It almost makes me want to hold Clock at my next comp.



This inspired me to check out my own State Rankings. Apparently I hold 3 SR's now. 7x7 single and average, and OH single... which is ridiculous because I suck. All of which I took from Aaron LoPrete. Sorry, man!

But if you look at the State Rankings in Clock for Oregon... well... there's a Kit here now.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 2, 2015)

Second best time ever at 3x3. PLL skip. Not really an accomplishment, as it should have been so much faster. I had a couple of lockups that stopped me from getting a mid-to-high 11 at least. Wasted opportunity 

299. 12.39 U F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L B R' U R2 F L' B2 D R'


----------



## Berd (Nov 2, 2015)

1:51 5x5 single! First pb with Yau 5!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2015)

Broke oldest standing PB single... again.
Gearshift
Was: 6.87, June 19th
Now: 4.83, November 2nd
That was a long wait, I reacted way more than I would have if it wasn't so old.


----------



## Torch (Nov 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> like 40-50.
> And by that do you mean that I'm slow, or that everyone else is?



It's funny because 4 people have singles, but through various misfortunes only one person has a really really slow average.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 3, 2015)

avg of 5: 7.11

Time List:
1. (5.88) D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' L F D2 L B' U' R B2 R D2 
2. 7.37 D R2 L2 D2 R' F' D' F' R L' F2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 
3. (7.66) D' L R2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B D R2 F L' B U 
4. 7.20 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' U B D F' D2 F L2 F2 
5. 6.76 B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B L' U L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2

solid average

edit: 


hooollyyyy craaappp

6. (8.32) D2 R F2 R' B2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L U L' D F' D B2 R' F2 U2 R2 
7. 6.36 F' B2 L F' D' F U' L F' D2 R D2 R L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' 
8. 7.76 R D2 R2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L' B2 U2 F L D U2 B2 U F R B 
9. 7.39 D L2 D' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D F2 U' F' L' R2 F2 U' F L' B L F2 
10. 8.21 U2 D B L' U R' B U' L2 F L2 D2 F L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 L' 
11. 7.63 B D2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R2 F' L' F2 D2 B' R U B U' 
12. 7.82 B L U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B F' L U' F2 L' F L'

ao12: 7.42 PBBBBBB

wtfffff edit 2:

rolled to 8.07 ao 50 and 8.19 ao 100 and 8.43 ao 1000!!!!


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 3, 2015)

> avg of 5: 7.11
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (5.88) D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' L F D2 L B' U' R B2 R D2
> ...


Dang.
Roux=OP


----------



## Torch (Nov 3, 2015)

All SQ-1 PBs today

21.90 single
29.73 ao5
33.63 ao12
37.03 ao100

And feet PBs too:
1:13 single
1:25 ao5
1:39 ao12

Getting into new events is fun!


----------



## nalralz (Nov 3, 2015)

3x3 PB average by a lot!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-2
avg of 5: 12.33

Time List:
1. 13.04 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B L B2 D' L' F' U F' D2 R' B' 
2. (10.51) F' L D' R B' D' F2 L U2 F B' U2 F' B2 D2 L2 F R 
3. (13.55) L2 D L2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U B U F2 R B L2 F' D L F 
4. 12.00 F' R2 B' U2 B D2 F R2 F' R2 F' U F L' R U B R U' F 
5. 11.96 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D F2 U R' U2 B2 F U' F2 D' L' F' D2


----------



## JackJ (Nov 3, 2015)

Cool, an 8.

8.87

L2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 L’ B2 F D2 B D2 U’ F L D’ L’ D’ 

D L F D’ R 
U R U’ R’ U R’ U’ R 
U’ L U’ L’
y’ U2 R’ U R 
y’ U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R 
U F R U R’ U’ F’
R’ U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ U R

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 3, 2015)

new ao12 PB 15.367 stackmatted
whats the UWR for most timer glitches in one avg? i had 5, ".06" and ".03" as long as its .06 or lower its a new scramble right?


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 3, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/de6213452e82978ce1ed13799c7dd351

4th avg50 done in the span of about 2 weeks in order from oldest to newest is 14.50, 15.37, 15.14, and now 15.05

sub 15 is sooooon hopefully


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 3, 2015)

6.98

B2 L2 F2 D U L2 D R2 F2 D B U F2 L R2 F' L2 U' F' R D'

z2 y'
R U' R' D y
U' L F' L'
U2 R U R' y
R U' R' y R U R'
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
r U r' R U R' U' L F' L' U2

Cool.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 3, 2015)

3x3 PB's: Mo3: 12.64 (two 11's back to back!) and Ao12: 14.10


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 3, 2015)

Jbacboy said:


> Dang.
> Roux=OP



No, PDF is OP.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 3, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> No, PDF is OP.



Roux=OP too


----------



## sqAree (Nov 3, 2015)

14.60 3x3 pb single, just a few days after my first sub20 average. This pb was 3 months old.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 3, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Second best time ever at 3x3. PLL skip. Not really an accomplishment, as it should have been so much faster. I had a couple of lockups that stopped me from getting a mid-to-high 11 at least. Wasted opportunity
> 
> 299. 12.39 U F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L B R' U R2 F L' B2 D R'



Well GJ nevertheless! Hope you'll see some improvement soon


----------



## KRAMIST (Nov 3, 2015)

1. 17.16 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 F' R' U' F' L' R2 D2 U' L' B' D2 

PB slow ik but still 

easy cross on yellow 
two f2l pairs made another R U R'
H ZBLL that i knew


EDIT: pb avg. of 5 1. (17.16) L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 F' R' U' F' L' R2 D2 U' L' B' D2
2. 21.88 U B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D' R' D B U' F' D' U R B' D'
3. (26.99) U' F' D' R B2 U' B D L' F' R' U2 B2 R' L' F2 L D2 F2 B2 R2
4. 21.45 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F U' L' D L2 R U F L' R2
5. 18.36 B' U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' D2 F R B' U2 B2 L' D F U' F'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 3, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> No, PDF is OP.





shadowslice e said:


> Roux=OP too



im now convinced that roux>cfop. 

so it is OP, I just sit at a desk and spam solves.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 3, 2015)

U set just passed 90%


----------



## mafergut (Nov 3, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Well GJ nevertheless! Hope you'll see some improvement soon



Thanks! I'm on it but oh, those slow fingers! 
I was trying to reconstruct the solve just to try it again and see how fast I could get on it after a couple retries but I cannot find the precise sequence to get the PLL skip again. Maybe I misscrambled but the weird thing is that I remember the cross.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 3, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Thanks! I'm on it but oh, those slow fingers!
> I was trying to reconstruct the solve just to try it again and see how fast I could get on it after a couple retries but I cannot find the precise sequence to get the PLL skip again. Maybe I misscrambled but the weird thing is that I remember the cross.



I couldn't find one either, but I found a solution with an OLL skip and U perm.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 3, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I couldn't find one either, but I found a solution with an OLL skip and U perm.



Good enough! I'm sure I did yellow cross but anyway... maybe I misscrambled after all.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 3, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> 1.019 2x2 Avg5 UWR!!
> Generated by KRTimer on 2015-11-03
> Average: 1.019 (�� = 0.12)
> Best Time: 0.783
> ...



Why aren't you registered for the 2x2? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WurfelaimDrachenascht2015


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 3, 2015)

NeilH said:


> do u ever stop improving?



and then there's me... (my latest PB ao50 was 8+ weeks ago and I'm kinda annoyed about that... "kinda" annoyed)


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 3, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> As you can see in the text below (which is copied from the registration site), there is a competitor limit of 25 people for all but 3x3. I was the 27th[emoji53] . Maybe two people will overdraw and I can compete in 2x2 but if not, I won't go to the competition.
> 
> 
> Text from registration site:
> ...



This is so stupid. You are NR holder and you can't even compete in 2x2? It's harming not only yourself but the whole Swiss speedcubers community since you have huge chance to get at least ER. Organizers should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 3, 2015)

2:26.09 7x7 single

E: 2:25.64 on cam


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 3, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:26.09 7x7 single
> 
> E: 2:25.64 on cam



Wut, VGJ! Can't wait to see that!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 3, 2015)

9.72 3x3 single, I think it was a miss-scramble but I'm counting it anyway.

Also 16.15 Ao1000, time to roll it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 3, 2015)

Roux PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-3
avg of 12: 15.97

Time List:
1. 18.16 B2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' B R2 B' F2 D2 F' U L R' 
2. (12.46) R2 L' B2 U L B2 U B R' F L2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 
3. 18.80 F' D L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 B' L2 U F L2 R' U' F' 
4. (19.59) R B' U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 F D' B L U' B F L' D' 
5. 14.28 F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 R D' L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 
6. 15.09 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' D' B' F' U' F2 U' R' D F2 
7. 18.65 R' D2 B2 D2 R U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 F' U F D' F2 L B' F2 D2 
8. 17.10 L2 F' L F U R' B R' U' F D2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 F' D' 
9. 15.91 F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D R D' B' L2 R F L2 D' 
10. 15.16 U B' R2 B U2 B R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 D' U' B' F2 D2 L' R' 
11. 13.43 U' R2 L' U' F L' U2 R F D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
12. 13.08 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' D' F L2 F' D2 B' R F'

also avg50: 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-3
avg of 50: 16.83

Time List:
1. 18.70 L2 R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' U F' R D' F2 L2 R B' L 
2. 13.60 L' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 D' L D' R U F R F2 
3. 18.59 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 B U' L2 F2 D L' D U' R B R 
4. 18.30 D2 R2 B' U' R2 F' D2 B R' L F2 B U2 F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 
5. 15.28 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 
6. 16.71 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R F' U' B' U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' 
7. 16.11 D U2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 R' F U' F' L2 F' U2 R' D' 
8. (12.46) U' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R' U B D U2 R2 F2 L U' L2 
9. 16.72 F' D R2 F2 B R' U L U F' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 
10. 20.47 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R' B2 U' L2 F U2 F2 R U2 
11. 20.00 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 F' L' R' D B D2 F' R' D2 
12. 20.00 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' D2 L D' B' F2 D2 U2 R' D' 
13. 14.46 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 B' L' D2 F U F' D2 R2 B' F 
14. 20.01 B L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L D' L B2 F L' F R' 
15. 15.33 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U F D R B' U2 L R2 U' R' 
16. 18.15 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R U2 R F2 B' L' B' R B' U B' F' U 
17. 14.68 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B R F D R2 B' U' B2 
18. 16.63 B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 B' R F L2 D' L U2 B U2 L2 
19. (22.83) U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F U L2 B' F' L' D B' F2 U2 
20. 14.77 U2 L' B' U D2 R2 L' D R2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 F D' 
21. 19.69 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L' U2 B D F R2 F2 D' L2 U' 
22. 15.90 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R' D' B2 F D2 F2 U' B L R' D 
23. 15.68 R U' B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R' U2 F L B' D L U 
24. 14.52 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D B2 L U' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R' D' F' 
25. (23.05) U' L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R F R2 U L R U B' U2 F' 
26. 15.68 B D2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 D' R' B2 L2 B D R U L' U 
27. 17.81 B2 R B2 L' F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' L F' U' F' R' D2 F 
28. 17.36 F L' B2 R' L D' F2 R' B' U' F' R2 U2 D2 F' B U2 B' U2 R2 
29. 18.02 B R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R' U' L' B L2 F' L' D' U2 
30. 14.68 L D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 L F L R' B' D' L F' D L' 
31. 14.84 B U R' F' U' D2 R2 U F' U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 
32. 16.58 U' F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B' U' R U2 B2 F L U2 B' U' 
33. 18.36 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F D L2 F L' B' R2 U2 F2 U2 
34. 13.38 U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R' U' L2 R B F' L2 F2 D R' 
35. 17.63 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 U' R B' D2 B' U2 R2 B D' F2 
36. 18.16 B2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' B R2 B' F2 D2 F' U L R' 
37. (12.46) R2 L' B2 U L B2 U B R' F L2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 
38. 18.80 F' D L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 B' L2 U F L2 R' U' F' 
39. 19.59 R B' U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 F D' B L U' B F L' D' 
40. 14.28 F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 R D' L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 
41. 15.09 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' D' B' F' U' F2 U' R' D F2 
42. 18.65 R' D2 B2 D2 R U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 F' U F D' F2 L B' F2 D2 
43. 17.10 L2 F' L F U R' B R' U' F D2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 F' D' 
44. 15.91 F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D R D' B' L2 R F L2 D' 
45. 15.16 U B' R2 B U2 B R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 D' U' B' F2 D2 L' R' 
46. 13.43 U' R2 L' U' F L' U2 R F D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
47. (13.08) U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' D' F L2 F' D2 B' R F' 
48. (24.12) L' D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' U B2 R D L2 B L' D' 
49. 20.96 R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 B2 U2 F' R B' R' D L F L' U' B' R2 
50. 14.81 F U2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F' R' D2 R F D L D' U2


----------



## mafergut (Nov 3, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> This is so stupid. You are NR holder and you can't even compete in 2x2? It's harming not only yourself but the whole Swiss speedcubers community since you have huge chance to get at least ER. Organizers should be ashamed of themselves.



I cannot agree more!!! And in 2x2, which is not gonna take a lot of time as it's [one of] the fastest WCA events.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 3, 2015)

PB single, the solution was only like 35 moves or something like that, quite easy.

13. 5.87 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 D' L U' L2 D R2 U' F

Just got a 9.99 average of 12, finally sub 10, sadly I lost the scrambles.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 3, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> PB single, the solution was only like 35 moves or something like that, quite easy.
> 
> 13. 5.87 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 D' L U' L2 D R2 U' F



F' D2 L' D'//cross
L' U2 L R' U R//F2L1
R U' R'//F2L2
L U' L'//F2L3
y' U2 R U R'//F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U//LL

I assume that you did this?


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 3, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> This is so stupid. You are NR holder and you can't even compete in 2x2? It's harming not only yourself but the whole Swiss speedcubers community since you have huge chance to get at least ER. Organizers should be ashamed of themselves.



Showing preferential behaviour towards faster cubers is not a good thing - it sounds like that's what you're suggesting.


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 3, 2015)

45.80 4x4 single w/ oll parity! PB is like 41.2 or something.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 3, 2015)

ugh -_-

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-3
avg of 5: 7.15

Time List:
1. 6.69 L' B2 L' D2 L' U2 L' D2 L D2 L' B' U R' D2 B L2 U B' 
2. (6.11) R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F' D F R' D' R2 B L2 U' L 
3. (8.46) B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L B U2 R2 U2 L2 F' D F R 
4. 8.14 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R' B U2 R B F2 D L D2 F2 
5. 6.63 D2 F U' D2 F' L' F L F' L2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 F2 U'

also, 8.32 avg100 pb

E: forgot to mention 7.72 pb avg12


----------



## Torch (Nov 3, 2015)

19.91 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0)

First sub-20, EP skip. Still want a sub-30 with parity.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 3, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> This is so stupid. You are NR holder and you can't even compete in 2x2? It's harming not only yourself but the whole Swiss speedcubers community since you have huge chance to get at least ER. Organizers should be ashamed of themselves.



i find this pretty stupid, just becuase someone is cappable of ER means he is an exception so he can compete in 2x2? that just sounds stupid


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 3, 2015)

6.692, 6.751, 8.290, 6.929, 8.949 = 7.323

PB by like .003, at least I got it finally.

E: 8.101 AO12, pretty sure that's second best.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Nov 3, 2015)

3x3 (all PBs):
A couple of days ago:
9.711 ao5 (13.268), 9.735, 9.866, 9.534, (9.534)
10.749 ao12
at Munich Open 2015 (unofficial solves):
9.601 ao5 9.334, (9.202), 9.335, (10.501), 10.134
10.341 ao12
11.411 ao100
Megaminx:
3rd place at Munich Open 2015 (this is also my first podium )


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 3, 2015)

pretty sure this is a pb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-3
mean of 3: 6.67

Time List:
1. 7.16 D2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L U2 B L F R2 B2 D' F R' 
2. 6.06 L D' F2 U R F' B2 U F R' B2 R2 B2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 
3. 6.79 D L' U2 L D2 R D2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 B' R' U2 F' D' B D2 B2 R'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 3, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> pretty sure this is a pb
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-3
> mean of 3: 6.67
> ...



wooow


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wooow



lol i take it that's pretty bad


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 3, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> lol i take it that's pretty bad



lol.

mo3 can be so stupid sometimes. I hate it when the mo3 isnt counting!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2015)

2.38 Skewb single!!!!


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 4, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> This is so stupid. You are NR holder and you can't even compete in 2x2? It's harming not only yourself but the whole Swiss speedcubers community since you have huge chance to get at least ER. Organizers should be ashamed of themselves.



I think that the opposite would be true, the registration was open to everyone and it's just bad luck that he didn't sign up before the slots were full. If a slot was kept open for him just because he's very fast, that wouldn't be fair to other people who would essentially be competing for 24 slots instead of 25.


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 4, 2015)

46.44 PB double parity single! 
E: 9.96 3x3 single w/ F-perm (not PB but still)


> 2.38 Skewb single!!!!


scramble pls


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2015)

Average of 12: 10.80
1. 10.89 L B R2 D R2 B R2 U' L' U' B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U
2. 10.32 B' R' U F' D L U' F2 B' U D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2
3. 11.52 F' D2 B L2 B' F L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' U R2 F L2 R2 F D' R' B2
4. (13.01) L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R B D B' R2 F L D R' U'
5. 9.91 R2 D' B' R L2 D' R2 D2 F' L' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2
6. 9.81 F2 B2 R L' U L2 F' B L' F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 B2
7. 11.45 F' D2 F' D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F' D R' D' R' B2 L R B F' L' U
8. (9.69) B R2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' L U' F L D' B U2
9. 11.27 L' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R D2 R D2 B2 D B' U' R D F D' R' B' L'
10. 10.41 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' F U L' U' R' F' D2 U B R'
11. 12.33 R2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 F R' F D2 U' F2 L' R' D2 U2 F
12. 10.04 L2 D' B2 L B' R L' U F' R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 4, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I think that the opposite would be true, the registration was open to everyone and it's just bad luck that he didn't sign up before the slots were full. If a slot was kept open for him just because he's very fast, that wouldn't be fair to other people who would essentially be competing for 24 slots instead of 25.



I agree, however I don't understand what the organizers were thinking about this registration. Why not lower the overall competitor cap and have anyone who signed up have the chance to compete in every event.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks CGP Grey for providing me with nice background talking to help me solve better.

number of times: 141/141
best avg5: 10.25
best avg12: 10.80
best avg25: 11.30
best avg50: 11.56
best avg100: 11.64


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 4, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Thanks CGP Grey for providing me with nice background talking to help me solve better.
> 
> number of times: 141/141
> best avg5: 10.25
> ...



gj

lol cgp grey



khan, asap, and minute > cgp


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 4, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> As you can see in the text below (which is copied from the registration site), there is a competitor limit of 25 people for all but 3x3. I was the 27th[emoji53] . Maybe two people will overdraw and I can compete in 2x2 but if not, I won't go to the competition.
> 
> 
> Text from registration site:
> ...



they must have trouble finding good venues, I could hold one in my house/backyard and have a higher limit of people


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 4, 2015)

this is an accomplishment for me


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2015)

Learned 1-look SQ1 CP
Became 5 seconds faster


----------



## Torch (Nov 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Learned 1-look SQ1 CP
> Became 5 seconds faster



Same thing happened to me, actually! I'm still resisting learning 1-look EO or any more EPs than adj-adj, parity, and M2 U2 M2, though.

Also, failed accomplishment: 1:00.72 feet single. I want to sub 1 already!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Cool cool. I learned parity last night, so I'm still new to SQ-1. My EO is horrendous. 

Average: *39.12*

1. 35.84 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
2. 1:05.53 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
3. 30.93 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 39.07 (3, -1)/(3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(1, -2)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0) 
5. 42.44 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)

EDIT: Why did all the GA cubers suddenly start doing SQ-1 lol?
EDIT 2: FML, I accidentally just deleted my session of ~200 Megaminx solves and didn't get to write down my PB Ao12.


----------



## Torch (Nov 4, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Cool cool. I learned parity last night, so I'm still new to SQ-1. My EO is horrendous.
> 
> Average: *39.12*
> 
> ...



Probably because Music City has it, though I did it officially in June.

Here's how I do EO: use M2 ((1,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1)) to try to reduce to 1 edge ((0,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,1)). The only case this doesn't work on is 2 adjacent edges ((1,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,0)).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Torch said:


> Here's how I do EO: use M2 ((1,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1)) to try to reduce to 1 edge ((0,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,1)). The only case this doesn't work on is 2 adjacent edges ((1,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,0)).



I've been using the "2-alg" method that Thrawst teaches which uses (1,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) and /(3,0)/(-3,-3)/(0,3)/. I'll have to learn that 1 edge EO alg though! The way I do it has me doing 4 algs to solve it, which is really slow. I just stackmatted it and it takes nearly 5 seconds :/


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 4, 2015)

f R2 L b2 U2 B2 u2 R D2 U' F2 U u' l2 U' r l' B f' b' U' L' b' r b2 B U2 F r' l2 b' D2 l L2 f' b F' L2 l2 F2 L2 B f' r L l' F L' u2 l' F2 L2 f U' B F f2 L2 b d' 

new 5x5 PB single 4:11.43 from 4:40.09 yeee


----------



## Cale S (Nov 4, 2015)

12.99 3x3 avg100 (yay sub-13)
probably won't beat that for a long time...
also included a 12.55 avg25 and 12.88 avg50


53.37, 53.74, 1:04.95, (1:12.44), (49.15) = 57.35 feet avg5
all fullstep


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lubed my megaminx, it turns great but I still suck at mega [emoji14]


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2015)

3x3 Ao5 PB!

Average: *9.49*

1. 9.07 L2 F U F D B U' B F2 R' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 D2 L' B2 L D' 
2. (12.08) L2 F U2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 U R' D' R2 D2 R' D' F' L2 F 
3. (8.80) F B R D R' F' U2 L' B L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F 
4. 9.98 U' L F2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' F D B' U F' R F2 R' 
5. 9.42 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B R2 B D U L2 F L' D


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 4, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> 3x3 Ao5 PB!
> 
> Average: *9.49*
> 
> ...



great job, do you still do cross on top?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> great job, do you still do cross on top?


Yes I do!

Also, just broke that PB again. I'm on a roll tonight, even though I'm supposed to be writing a lab report right now. Both the 8's were PLL skips, which makes it a little less cool, but I'm still happy about it 

Average: *9.43* (Stackmatted)
Mo3: *8.92*

1. 10.02 U' B D' F2 U D F D L D B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 L 
2. 8.60 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U R' F D U' L' 
3. (8.50) B L' D R D2 R' U F2 R' D2 F U2 F U2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 
4. 9.66 R2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L' F2 L2 F2 R' U L' F L2 F2 R' U L' B U' 
5. (12.58) D' B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U' L' D L R B L D' L2 U2 F'


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 4, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Yes I do!
> 
> Also, just broke that PB again. I'm on a roll tonight, even though I'm supposed to be writing a lab report right now. Both the 8's were PLL skips, which makes it a little less cool, but I'm still happy about it
> 
> ...



LOL nice I've still yet to break mine, and I got it on October 16th


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 4, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> It's in a shop. That's also the reason why they can't do it on sunday, because the shop is closed on sunday.
> I agree that I'm defenitily not more important than all the others. I was just too late with registrating.



The current registration scheme does not make sense though, I am not even sure if that complies with the Article Z regulations. Right now: 

- There are only 22 people registered for 2x2x2.
- Only 23 people are registered for more events than 3x3x3.

You should contact organizers and delegate and point this out in my opinion.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 4, 2015)

2:37.66 7x7 single with 1:32 centers and 0:49 edges I hate my life


----------



## imvelox (Nov 4, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2:37.66 7x7 single with 1:32 centers and 0:49 edges I hate my life


49 edges? WAT that's UWR almost for sure


----------



## muFFube (Nov 4, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> This is so stupid. You are NR holder and you can't even compete in 2x2? It's harming not only yourself but the whole Swiss speedcubers community since you have huge chance to get at least ER. Organizers should be ashamed of themselves.



I'm one of the organizers of this comp and i think i have to clearify some things about this whole registration thing here. 

First i have to say we talked about this (to let him compete in 2x2) but at the end we decided against it because we really dont want faster cubers to be treated diffrently from the new cubers, maybe slower cubers. I think it is as important to let him compete in 2x2 as it is to let a newcomer compete in every event. 

Then about the venue/shop/registration thing: 
the venue is a toy/games shop. we know the shop owner and thought about doing a comp together. as it is our first competition we also didnt want to make it gigantic. we wanted to keep 3x3 open so customers could register and compete officaly on the day while keeping the amount of people low (for this we made the 25 people limit) 

thank you for pointing out the mistake where only 23 people can compete in other events. this is because we toke the first 25 who registered (some of these only registered for 3x3) we have to clear this one out befor we make the final competitors list.

i hope this makes sence  if there are any question fell free to ask ...


----------



## imvelox (Nov 4, 2015)

6.17 B2 F R2 F L2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 R' B' D L F' D2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 4, 2015)

roux PB ao5,12,50 and 100!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-4
avg of 5: 14.57

Time List:
1. (12.03) D L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R' F D' U' F L2 F' L' F' R' 
2. 17.27 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 D' R' D2 U2 B' R F' U2 F R2 U2 
3. (19.30) D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L' B2 U F' R' B' F' D2 U' F 
4. 13.94 U R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 R D2 F' D U2 B' R' D F' R 
5. 12.50 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B F2 U2 R2 F L' U' B' R D' B' L2 B' L2 F2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-4
avg of 12: 15.55

Time List:
1. 14.56 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D2 R B L2 F2 R U B' R2 F2 R2 
2. 13.42 R B2 U2 F U L2 U R' B L' B2 L D2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 
3. 17.04 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' L' 
4. 17.97 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L D U B R F' U2 L' R' F' 
5. 15.58 D' R2 L U' R F L B' L U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 R B2 R U2 D 
6. (11.27) B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 U L' F L D L D' F' R B U 
7. 14.43 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' L' D' B' U B2 F2 L2 D L U 
8. 17.73 B R F L U' L' U' F' D' R2 B' L2 B' R2 B D2 
9. (19.73) U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 B L' F2 D R2 D2 B2 L F' R 
10. 16.96 B' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 L D' L' F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 B L2 
11. 14.55 B D' F' D F B' R B D2 R2 F2 L F2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L2 B 
12. 13.26 B' U2 L D R' U2 B' L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 L D2

ao50/100 (16.75/16.80)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-4
avg of 100: 16.80

Time List:
1. 13.60 L' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 D' L D' R U F R F2 
2. 18.59 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 B U' L2 F2 D L' D U' R B R 
3. 18.30 D2 R2 B' U' R2 F' D2 B R' L F2 B U2 F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 
4. 15.28 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 
5. 16.71 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R F' U' B' U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' 
6. 16.11 D U2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 R' F U' F' L2 F' U2 R' D' 
7. (12.46) U' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R' U B D U2 R2 F2 L U' L2 
8. 16.72 F' D R2 F2 B R' U L U F' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 
9. 20.47 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R' B2 U' L2 F U2 F2 R U2 
10. 20.00 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 F' L' R' D B D2 F' R' D2 
11. 20.00 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' D2 L D' B' F2 D2 U2 R' D' 
12. 14.46 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 B' L' D2 F U F' D2 R2 B' F 
13. 20.01 B L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L D' L B2 F L' F R' 
14. 15.33 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U F D R B' U2 L R2 U' R' 
15. 18.15 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R U2 R F2 B' L' B' R B' U B' F' U 
16. 14.68 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B R F D R2 B' U' B2 
17. 16.63 B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 B' R F L2 D' L U2 B U2 L2 
18. (22.83) U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F U L2 B' F' L' D B' F2 U2 
19. 14.77 U2 L' B' U D2 R2 L' D R2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 F D' 
20. 19.69 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L' U2 B D F R2 F2 D' L2 U' 
21. 15.90 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R' D' B2 F D2 F2 U' B L R' D 
22. 15.68 R U' B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R' U2 F L B' D L U 
23. 14.52 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D B2 L U' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R' D' F' 
24. (23.05) U' L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R F R2 U L R U B' U2 F' 
25. 15.68 B D2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 D' R' B2 L2 B D R U L' U 
26. 17.81 B2 R B2 L' F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' L F' U' F' R' D2 F 
27. 17.36 F L' B2 R' L D' F2 R' B' U' F' R2 U2 D2 F' B U2 B' U2 R2 
28. 18.02 B R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R' U' L' B L2 F' L' D' U2 
29. 14.68 L D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 L F L R' B' D' L F' D L' 
30. 14.84 B U R' F' U' D2 R2 U F' U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 
31. 16.58 U' F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B' U' R U2 B2 F L U2 B' U' 
32. 18.36 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F D L2 F L' B' R2 U2 F2 U2 
33. 13.38 U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R' U' L2 R B F' L2 F2 D R' 
34. 17.63 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 U' R B' D2 B' U2 R2 B D' F2 
35. 18.16 B2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' B R2 B' F2 D2 F' U L R' 
36. (12.46) R2 L' B2 U L B2 U B R' F L2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 
37. 18.80 F' D L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 B' L2 U F L2 R' U' F' 
38. 19.59 R B' U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 F D' B L U' B F L' D' 
39. 14.28 F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 R D' L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 
40. 15.09 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' D' B' F' U' F2 U' R' D F2 
41. 18.65 R' D2 B2 D2 R U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 F' U F D' F2 L B' F2 D2 
42. 17.10 L2 F' L F U R' B R' U' F D2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 F' D' 
43. 15.91 F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D R D' B' L2 R F L2 D' 
44. 15.16 U B' R2 B U2 B R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 D' U' B' F2 D2 L' R' 
45. 13.43 U' R2 L' U' F L' U2 R F D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' 
46. 13.08 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' D' F L2 F' D2 B' R F' 
47. (24.12) L' D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' U B2 R D L2 B L' D' 
48. (20.96) R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 B2 U2 F' R B' R' D L F L' U' B' R2 
49. 14.81 F U2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F' R' D2 R F D L D' U2 
50. 18.90 D' L F D2 L2 D F2 U R U2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 
51. 15.68 R2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D U' R' B' U F' L' B' F2 L D' F2 
52. 18.52 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 F U B R' F' U F2 U' L' R2 
53. 19.66 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B' L2 U' B' U' B' L U B R' 
54. 18.43 F' L2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 U' R2 F2 L' D2 R U B U2 B2 
55. 20.03 R2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 F' L2 B L2 D F2 R B L2 B' L D2 F D2 
56. 20.16 B' R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' U' R D' B' L' B2 U' R D2 
57. 20.06 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F L B2 R' D U2 B' U2 B' R 
58. 15.55 L2 D B' U' L2 F' R2 L' D2 F L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B L2 B' R2 D 
59. 15.31 F D2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 L' F2 R F2 R2 U' R' U B' D L D' R2 
60. 17.84 L D' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L' B U L D' B D B' 
61. 17.93 F' R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D B R' F2 U2 L' U' F' U2 L 
62. 18.72 D2 L2 F R2 D L U2 F U2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R L F2 R F' 
63. 13.78 D2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' F L' F' D R2 F' D' U2 
64. 14.70 F' U2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 L' U' L R2 B' R F' L2 B' 
65. 16.69 U L2 B' U' F' U' D' B L D2 B2 D R2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U B' 
66. (12.03) D L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R' F D' U' F L2 F' L' F' R' 
67. 17.27 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 D' R' D2 U2 B' R F' U2 F R2 U2 
68. 19.30 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L' B2 U F' R' B' F' D2 U' F 
69. 13.94 U R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 R D2 F' D U2 B' R' D F' R 
70. 12.50 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B F2 U2 R2 F L' U' B' R D' B' L2 B' L2 F2 
71. 15.97 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D L' D2 U B U F U' L' D B2 
72. 17.47 R U2 R2 B2 R B2 R' U2 F2 U2 B L' F L D' B R2 B' R 
73. 20.18 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L' F R B2 U L F' D B R2 
74. 19.06 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B2 L B D' L U F' L' U2 F L 
75. 18.41 L2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R D R2 U' F' U' F' L' F R' 
76. 14.31 B F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B L2 U F' L2 R U' F2 R U2 B 
77. 19.30 R F2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 D2 R' B' R U' R F L' F2 D2 
78. 17.02 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F' D B' U2 F R D' B L' R' 
79. 17.72 U2 L2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 L' D' L' U2 L2 R B U2 L' B2 
80. 18.51 B' R' D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L' U2 D' B' L D L' F U' B2 U2 
81. 19.14 L2 B2 U D' F U2 B' R D' B R D2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 
82. 17.05 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D B D U F R2 D L F' U R' 
83. 14.56 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D2 R B L2 F2 R U B' R2 F2 R2 
84. 13.42 R B2 U2 F U L2 U R' B L' B2 L D2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 
85. 17.04 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' L' 
86. 17.97 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L D U B R F' U2 L' R' F' 
87. 15.58 D' R2 L U' R F L B' L U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 R B2 R U2 D 
88. (11.27) B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 U L' F L D L D' F' R B U 
89. 14.43 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' L' D' B' U B2 F2 L2 D L U 
90. 17.73 B R F L U' L' U' F' D' R2 B' L2 B' R2 B D2 
91. 19.73 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 B L' F2 D R2 D2 B2 L F' R 
92. 16.96 B' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 L D' L' F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 B L2 
93. 14.55 B D' F' D F B' R B D2 R2 F2 L F2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L2 B 
94. 13.26 B' U2 L D R' U2 B' L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 L D2 
95. (21.39) R' D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R' B2 D2 F R2 D L' F R2 
96. 17.15 B R' U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 B F2 R D U R2 D2 B' 
97. (12.10) D' R2 D2 L2 F' B L' U' R2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 L F2 L' F2 L2 F' 
98. 17.07 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L D B L' B U' B' L U R' 
99. 13.20 D' L2 D' R' D B U' R2 L' D' R2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 
100. 16.19 B' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B L' R2 U' B F L' F' D2


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 4, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2:37.66 7x7 single with 1:32 centers and 0:49 edges I hate my life



Wat, super fast edges, what are your PBs??


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 4, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 49 edges? WAT that's UWR almost for sure



lol I knew my edes were better than my centers but uwr sounds even cooler



Przemek Kaleta said:


> Wat, super fast edges, what are your PBs??



I have a 2:33.30 single, 2:40.87 ao12 and 2:44.18 ao100


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 4, 2015)

4x4 pb's:

45.64 single, fullstep NP (whyyy did I have to lockup my V-perm, it could have been sub-45)
50.14 ao5 (yay, sub-Faz official 5x5 XD)
56.50 ao12 (had a 50 ao5 and a 59 ao5 in there...could have been so much better...)

And in a session of 40 solves, I had 3 singles that were sub my previous pb from 6 months ago...wut


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 4, 2015)

did a square1 session... Forgot some algs, but I am still at the same speed. My cube shape is terrible.

PB ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-4
avg of 5: 20.48

Time List:
1. (15.52) (-3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0) 
2. 21.00 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2) 
3. (30.90) (-3, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
4. 19.18 (1, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
5. 21.26 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)

avg50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-4
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 15.52
worst: 35.20

mean of 3
current: 28.41 (σ = 2.80)
best: 19.77 (σ = 3.79)

avg of 5
current: 28.41 (σ = 2.80)
best: 20.48 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 12
current: 25.25 (σ = 4.39)
best: 23.06 (σ = 4.88)

avg of 50 
current: 26.62 (σ = 4.06)
best: 26.62 (σ = 4.06)

Average: 26.62 (σ = 4.06)
Mean: 26.46

Time List:
1. 25.71 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2) 
2. 29.11 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -4)/ 
3. 23.61 (-3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -4) 
4. 24.27 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
5. 32.72 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
6. 35.20 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0) 
7. 18.37 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(6, -3)/ 
8. 33.17 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5) 
9. 27.29 (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
10. 21.83 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(3, -2)/(6, -4) 
11. 22.39 (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -4)/(6, -1)/(3, 0) 
12. 32.67 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1) 
13. 21.52 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, -2) 
14. 30.25 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4) 
15. 25.12 (3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(2, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
16. 29.35 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
17. 24.17 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
18. 27.65 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
19. 29.20 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2) 
20. 26.51 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 1)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -2) 
21. 29.68 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(2, -4) 
22. 29.92 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(5, 0) 
23. 33.71 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/ 
24. 23.03 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
25. 32.12 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0) 
26. 21.61 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1) 
27. 24.05 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -2) 
28. 25.54 (1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(6, -2) 
29. 27.53 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
30. 29.97 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
31. 33.01 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -1) 
32. 26.30 (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2) 
33. 15.90 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
34. 30.40 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -1) 
35. 24.79 (-3, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, -5)/ 
36. 32.34 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/ 
37. 22.80 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0) 
38. 15.52 (-3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0) 
39. 21.00 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2) 
40. 30.90 (-3, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
41. 19.18 (1, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
42. 21.26 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, 0) 
43. 18.94 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
44. 25.44 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2) 
45. 28.30 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/ 
46. 33.38 (1, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4) 
47. 21.23 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5) 
48. 30.26 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -2)/ 
49. 25.19 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
50. 29.78 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 4, 2015)

Wat... first big Clock session since at least April; I guess taking that break got me this (but getting lucky also helped). :confused:
All with stackmat of course.

4.43 mean of 3
4.91 average of 5 (not PB, but 2nd sub5)
5.18 average of 12


Spoiler



1. (3.99) UR4- DR3+ DL2+ UL5- R3- D6+ L3- ALL3- y2 U1- D1- UR UL 
2. 4.43 UR5+ DR1+ DL4+ U2- D3+ L4+ y2 UR3+ UL1+ U2- L3+ UR DR UL 
3. 4.86 DR6+ DL3- R5+ D1- L6+ ALL4+ y2 UR5- DR5- UL3- U1+ R5+ UL 
4. 5.44 UR1- DR6+ UL3+ D1- L5+ y2 DR4+ DL4+ U2- ALL1- UR DR UL 
5. 5.48 DR2- U5+ D4- L3- ALL4- y2 UR3+ DR4- U6+ R6+ L4- UR DR DL UL 
6. (6.11) UR6+ DR5+ DL3+ UL1- R6+ D4- L1+ y2 UR4+ UL5+ D3+ ALL2- UR UL 
7. 5.69 UR3- DL3- UL5+ U1- D2+ ALL1+ y2 DR4- UL2+ R3+ L3- ALL5- UR DR DL UL 
8. 4.67 DR2- DL4+ UL4- U3- D2+ L1- y2 UR3- UL4- U5- R3+ DL UL 
9. 5.65 DR1- DL3- U6+ R4- ALL4+ y2 UR2- DR1- UL4- U3+ L5+ UR DL 
10. 5.09 UR2- DR3+ DL5- UL3+ U2+ R6+ D3+ L5+ y2 UR4- U1- ALL1- UR DL 
11. 5.49 UR4- DR1- U4- R5+ D2- L4+ ALL1- y2 UR1+ DR5+ DL4+ U2+ R2+ UR 
12. 5.02 UR2+ U2- D3- L4+ ALL3+ y2 UR1- DR6+ DL1+ UL4- D5- L4+ DR UL


5.50 average of 100


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2015)

YASSSSSSS 5.33 Pyra avg5 on cam! PB 
Also, vgj 10.74 Clock single :3


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2:37.66 7x7 single with 1:32 centers and 0:49 edges I hate my life


Can you post a video of some solves? I'd love to see what your style is like. I'm the opposite; way better at centers than edges, so I could probably learn a lot from you.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 4, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Wat... first big Clock session since at least April; I guess taking that break got me this (but getting lucky also helped). :confused:
> All with stackmat of course.
> 
> 4.43 mean of 3
> ...


5.5 ao100 
nice one, looking forward to seeing how you do this weekend!


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 4, 2015)

Waat 44.90 4x4 single :O


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 4, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 5.5 ao100
> nice one, looking forward to seeing how you do this weekend!


Thanks, looking forward to seeing you too!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2015)

5.28 PB Pyraverage of 5, beats the 5.33 I got on cam earlier today 
3.80, (3.73), 6.85, (7.41), 5.18


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-4
avg of 5: 9.98

Time List:
1. 9.38 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 D' F D R F L' B2 D2 U2 L 
2. (9.00) R2 D' U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L B' U F2 U' F U' R2 F' 
3. 10.79 R L2 D2 L2 B D2 F R2 B D2 L2 B2 L' D U F L' D L' B' L 
4. (11.39) F L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 L' D' R2 U L' R F2 D 
5. 9.78 R2 D' R F B L B2 D' F U' B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 F D2 L2 D2

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...first sub 10 ao5. Also pb ao12, ao50 and a100. Wow.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 5, 2015)

Cool, PB's all around. That stupid counting 51 though...

Single: *27.18*
Mo3: *32.17*
Ao5: *33.73*
Ao12: *37.67*

1. 45.00 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0) 
2. 36.84 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, 0) 
3. 32.48 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
4. (27.18) (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-1, 0) 
5. (1:33.29) (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
6. 31.88 (-3, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0) 
7. 38.05 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 2)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -3)/(6, 0) 
8. 51.13 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
9. 35.64 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4) 
10. 34.18 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
11. 32.49 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
12. 38.97 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2015)

YYEAAAAHAHAHAAA

Average of 12: 10.40
1. 11.17 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' L2 B L' U L R2 F U
2. 10.02 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 L R U B2 L U2 F R' D R' B2
3. 9.52 U2 B F L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 U' L R' U2 F L2 R' B' F'
4. 10.34 B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 L' U L B2 L2 F D U' R' U'
5. 9.95 L2 B L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 L2 F L U L2 U' F2 U' F L' D2
6. (9.06) F2 B2 U L2 B U' B' D R B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F B2 D2 F' D2 F
7. 11.01 U' L' D' F' D F B2 R B R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 D R2 U L2
8. (13.73) L2 R2 F L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 B D' B' R F R F2 D B2 U
9. 10.73 U2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' U' R2 U' F R2
10. 10.67 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L B' L2 R B2 F U' L2 R U
11. 10.33 B2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' F' L' D F2 U L2 B' R' D L
12. 10.22 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 R F' L U F R2 U2 

UWR 

and finallyyyyyyy
10.02, 9.52, (10.34), 9.95, (9.06) = 9.83


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 5, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> YYEAAAAHAHAHAAA
> 
> Average of 12: 10.40
> 1. 11.17 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' L2 B L' U L R2 F U
> ...


Nice dude.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 5, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> YYEAAAAHAHAHAAA
> 
> Average of 12: 10.40
> 1. 11.17 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' L2 B L' U L R2 F U
> ...



nice! new WR soon? 


what were you listening to? music or cgp? if it was cgp I may have to check that **** out.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> nice! new WR soon?
> 
> 
> what were you listening to? music or cgp? if it was cgp I may have to check that **** out.



I wish it would rain down.


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 5, 2015)

2.994 2x2 ao50, first sub3 

Also 3.36 pyra ao50, about average but there were only 5 sup-4's and the worst time was 4.5


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 5, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> YYEAAAAHAHAHAAA
> 
> Average of 12: 10.40
> 1. 11.17 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' L2 B L' U L R2 F U
> ...



Great job Antoine! 

I better practice if I'm ever going to beat you in a round of OH.


----------



## Kurainu17 (Nov 5, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I better practice if I'm ever going to beat you in a round of OH.


NR plz.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 5, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> NR plz.



Maybe OH single (actually that would be NAR), definitely NOT the average. 

Are you going to steal 2x2 NR from Bill?


----------



## Kurainu17 (Nov 5, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Are you going to steal 2x2 NR from Bill?



Nope.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ayy PB single again.. by a lot

*22.37* (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/


----------



## ottozing (Nov 5, 2015)

It's rare that I get more than one PB in a session, getting 4 is fkn noice.

number of times: 114/114
best time: 8.299
worst time: 26.090

current avg5: 14.250 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 11.747 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 14.172 (σ = 1.56)
best avg12: 12.692 (σ = 1.49)

current avg50: 14.079 (σ = 1.31)
best avg50: 13.598 (σ = 1.35)

current avg100: 13.862 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 13.820 (σ = 1.36)

session avg: 13.871 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 13.966

PB single/avg12/avg50/avg100


----------



## mafergut (Nov 5, 2015)

muFFube said:


> I'm one of the organizers of this comp and i think i have to clearify some things about this whole registration thing here.
> 
> First i have to say we talked about this (to let him compete in 2x2) but at the end we decided against it because we really dont want faster cubers to be treated diffrently from the new cubers, maybe slower cubers. I think it is as important to let him compete in 2x2 as it is to let a newcomer compete in every event.
> 
> ...



I understand that it's hard work enough to organize an event and that you don't have room in the toy shop for a big competition but there is a reason why in other sports fast / good competitors are reserved a place. I mean, would it be so difficult to add 1 slot more for the current NR holders like in this case with 2x2. Examples of sports doing this in one way or other:
- chess: many chess comps will invite and pay for the registration fee for GMs, IMs or FMs
- tennis: they seed players in order of ATP / WTA ranking so that strong players don't play each other until the final rounds
- many others: can you imagine a 100m race in Jamaica without Usain Bolt in the roster?

So, I'm not in favor of discrimination, don't get me wrong, I'm just thinking of the benefits for everyone if you just add a reserved slot for NR holders and have 26 slots for 2x2 instead of 25, for example:
- for the organizers (you): you could be the one that organizes a comp where a NR or ER is broken
- for the toy shop owner: he could get extra publicity in case a record is broken
- for the other competitors: they will be able to witness very good solves, even a NR / ER, and chat and get to know faster cubers and get more into cubing and competing, fostering a bigger community and maybe paving the way for a 2nd edition next year. They will not be bothered at all because you reserved a slot for the NR record holder, they will love to see him there and meet him and seeing how fast he is. You could even plubicize the event and, even if that brings more people that you don't have room for, maybe they will start cubing just because they watched the event or read about it.

Just my two cents, giving my opinion from the standpoint of my full respect to whichever decision you take as comp organizer.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 5, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Great job Antoine!
> 
> I better practice if I'm ever going to beat you in a round of OH.



lol it may be easier than you think, you and I both know he fails a lot lol



Genius4Jesus said:


> Maybe OH single (actually that would be NAR), definitely NOT the average.
> 
> Are you going to steal 2x2 NR from Bill?





Kurainu17 said:


> Nope.



rlly? ok then I will muahahahaha


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 5, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;Nx7_VtY9LQg]http://youtu.be/Nx7_VtY9LQg[/video]

Lol 5.7 sq1 single by Raúl Low, found it on YT (obviously). CP and EP skip, could have been a low 4


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 5, 2015)

Lol 3.07 2x2 ao50, should probably stop using Ortega now


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 5, 2015)

The Qiyi squan is just too gj. PB everything but single.

single: 11.48 (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) /
pb is 11.29, I think it's about time for a sub10

mean of 3: 11.48, 14.59, 15.16 = 13.74

average of 5: 14.68, (16.23), 15.16, 14.59, (11.48) = 14.81

average of 12: 17.83, 14.80, (25.18), 14.87, 20.94, 18.00, 15.44, 14.68, 16.23, 15.16, 14.59, (11.48) = 16.25

mean of 100: 19.48


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 5, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Lol 5.7 sq1 single by Raúl Low, found it on YT (obviously). CP and EP skip, could have been a low 4



That's pretty cool. Can anyone translate that phrase he keeps repeating right after the solve? Just curious what he was saying.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 5, 2015)

first decent 3x3 ao12 in a while: 12.75
11.20, 14.76, 12.32, 14.02, 12.50, 11.97, 12.61, (11.11), 13.42, 11.95, (15.53), 12.74
I have absolutely no idea why I feel like I'm getting worse...


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 5, 2015)

7x7:
best time: 3:01.27
best mo3: 3:09.86 
best avg5: 3:11.51
best avg12: 3:17.10
best avg25: 3:18.23
best avg50: 3:22.07
current avg100: 3:26.12
Slowly improving


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 5, 2015)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 7x7:
> best time: 3:01.27
> best mo3: 3:09.86
> best avg5: 3:11.51
> ...



SLOW.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 5, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> SLOW.



3:03.91 mean of 3, still no sub3...

3:08.73, 3:02.53, 3:00.46


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 5, 2015)

(1.04)	L R L' U' B U B L R' B L 
Fastest stackmatted comp legal skewb solve


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 5, 2015)

sq1 PB ao50: 25.67 and 100: 26.20



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-5
avg of 100: 26.20

Time List:
1. 25.71 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2) 
2. 29.11 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -4)/ 
3. 23.61 (-3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -4) 
4. 24.27 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
5. 32.72 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
6. (35.20) (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0) 
7. (18.37) (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(6, -3)/ 
8. 33.17 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5) 
9. 27.29 (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
10. 21.83 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(3, -2)/(6, -4) 
11. 22.39 (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -4)/(6, -1)/(3, 0) 
12. 32.67 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1) 
13. 21.52 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, -2) 
14. 30.25 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4) 
15. 25.12 (3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(2, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
16. 29.35 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
17. 24.17 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
18. 27.65 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
19. 29.20 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2) 
20. 26.51 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 1)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -2) 
21. 29.68 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(2, -4) 
22. 29.92 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(5, 0) 
23. 33.71 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/ 
24. 23.03 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
25. 32.12 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0) 
26. 21.61 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1) 
27. 24.05 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -2) 
28. 25.54 (1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(6, -2) 
29. 27.53 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
30. 29.97 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
31. 33.01 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -1) 
32. 26.30 (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2) 
33. (15.90) (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
34. 30.40 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -1) 
35. 24.79 (-3, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, -5)/ 
36. 32.34 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/ 
37. 22.80 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0) 
38. (15.52) (-3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0) 
39. 21.00 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2) 
40. 30.90 (-3, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
41. 19.18 (1, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
42. 21.26 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, 0) 
43. (18.94) (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
44. 25.44 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2) 
45. 28.30 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/ 
46. 33.38 (1, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4) 
47. 21.23 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5) 
48. 30.26 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -2)/ 
49. 25.19 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
50. 29.78 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
51. 27.20 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -5) 
52. 19.96 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -4) 
53. 23.57 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
54. (34.80) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -2)/(1, -4)/(-1, 0)/ 
55. (37.21) (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -1) 
56. (35.08) (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3) 
57. 29.11 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
58. 33.48 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0) 
59. 29.00 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, -2)/(-3, -2)/ 
60. 31.13 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -5)/(-1, -4) 
61. 29.83 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
62. 22.81 (3, -1)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/ 
63. 21.72 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0) 
64. 28.14 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
65. 21.05 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
66. 20.29 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0) 
67. 30.60 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
68. 28.73 (3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1) 
69. 23.38+ (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
70. 29.92 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
71. 21.21 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, -2) 
72. 26.95 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
73. 23.67 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
74. 21.20 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
75. 24.84 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2) 
76. 20.11 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0) 
77. 23.05 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
78. (37.47) (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
79. 32.68 (3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -2) 
80. 20.57 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0) 
81. 28.77 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
82. 23.34 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0) 
83. 19.46 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4) 
84. 28.38 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
85. 24.72 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
86. (18.46) (3, 5)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
87. 19.68 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
88. 29.08 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, -2) 
89. 28.41 (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -3) 
90. 27.81 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
91. 26.94 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, -2)/(6, -2) 
92. 23.00 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
93. 27.15 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0) 
94. 19.63 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2) 
95. 20.65 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, -1)/ 
96. 24.80 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(1, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
97. 25.81 (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, -5) 
98. 27.63 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(1, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
99. 27.58 (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
100. 21.47 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -1)


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 5, 2015)

This is cool.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-5
avg of 100: 3.97

Time List:
1. 4.13 F' R2 F' R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 
2. 3.21 R' F R' F2 R U R2 F' R 
3. 2.78 F R F' R' F2 R' U F' U2 
4. 3.83 F U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U R' 
5. 3.67 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R U' 
6. 4.59 F R' F' U R' F2 U' R' U2 
7. 4.39 R2 F' U' F2 R F' U' F2 R U2 
8. 4.20 F' U R' F R' F' U2 F' U2 
9. 3.49 R U F U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 
10. 3.90 R U R2 F' U' R U F' R' 
11. 3.68 F' U2 R2 U F R' U F' U2 
12. 2.63 U2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
13. 3.65 R F' U' F2 R F U F2 R' 
14. (5.72) U' F U F2 R' F2 R' U F' 
15. 4.23 R F' R' U2 R2 F U2 F U' 
16. 2.50 R2 F2 U' F U2 F2 U2 R U2 
17. 5.15 R2 U2 R' U' F U' R2 U F2 
18. 4.83 F R U' F R' F2 U F2 U 
19. 3.31 U2 R' U2 F U' R U F2 U2 
20. (1.82) F2 U2 F' R' U' R' U R U' 
21. 2.51 R2 U F' R2 U R2 U F' U2 
22. 4.16 U2 F2 U F2 U2 R F' R' U R2 
23. 2.76 U' R F' U' F U' F2 U' R' 
24. 3.66 U R F2 U F' U F2 R U' 
25. 4.43 U R' F' R' F R2 U' R' U 
26. (2.37) U2 F2 U R U R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
27. 5.03 U R' F2 R' F U2 R' U R' 
28. 3.88 U' F' R U F2 R' F' R U2 R' 
29. 3.72 U2 R' U' F' U R2 U F' R' 
30. 4.70 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R U' F 
31. 3.95 R' U R2 U' R U2 F' U2 R2 
32. 3.28 R2 F R2 F U R2 U R F2 U' 
33. 4.58 F U' F R' U2 F U2 F' U2 
34. 3.84 F U' R F U R' F2 R F' U' 
35. 4.92 F2 U R2 U' R F U' F2 R' U' 
36. 3.50 R F' R2 F U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
37. 4.07 R2 U' R2 F R2 U2 F U' R2 
38. 4.97 R U' R F2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 
39. 2.89 U R U2 F' R U F' U' F' 
40. 4.31 U F' R2 F U' R U' F2 R 
41. 5.46 U F2 U F2 U' F2 R' U F2 
42. 4.91 U2 R' F R F2 U' R' F' U' 
43. 5.47 U' F2 R U R2 F2 U R2 U' 
44. 2.84 U2 R' U F U' F2 U' R' U 
45. 4.14 U' F2 U R F' R U2 R' U' 
46. 3.63 R U' F' R2 F R2 U R' U' 
47. 4.82 F' R2 F' U2 R U F' U2 R' 
48. 4.30 F2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U' R U2 
49. 5.19 F' R' F2 U R F2 R2 U' R' 
50. 4.34 F U R2 F2 R' F R F' U2 
51. 3.66 R' F2 R U R2 F R U2 R2 
52. (2.42) F2 U F2 U R2 U' R F U' 
53. 4.19 U F2 R' U' R2 U' F R U2 
54. 4.82 F R2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U' F 
55. 5.28 R U R2 F' U F' R' F2 R' U' 
56. (5.57) F2 U' F U F2 R' F' R2 F U 
57. 4.97 R' F2 R' F' U R U' R' U' 
58. 3.63 R2 F' U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F 
59. 4.17 U R' F R' F2 U2 R' F R' 
60. 4.00 U R' U R' F U' F2 R U' 
61. 2.84 F' R F' U R U' R' F' U' 
62. 2.78 U' F U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' 
63. 3.71 U2 R2 F2 U F R' F R' F' U2 
64. 3.44 U F' R' F U2 R2 F R' U2 
65. 5.33 R' U' F2 R2 F' U F' R U' 
66. (5.96) F U2 R2 F' U' R' U F U2 
67. 2.52 R' F U' R' U F R' F U2 
68. 4.43 R' U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R2 
69. 2.88 F2 R F' R F' U2 F' U' F U2 
70. 4.17 U2 F2 R U R U' R F2 U' 
71. 4.26 R' F2 U' F' R' F' U' R' U' 
72. (5.48) F' R' U R F2 R' U' R2 U 
73. 4.12 R2 U F U' F2 R' F R F2 
74. 4.73 F' R F' U R2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
75. 4.18 R U2 R2 F U' R' U2 R2 U2 
76. 4.13 F U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 R 
77. 4.23 R2 U F U F2 R U' F2 U' 
78. 3.45 F2 R U2 R2 U' F U F2 R' 
79. 4.72 R2 U2 R' F R' F' U' R' U2 
80. 4.43 U2 R F' U2 R U F2 R U2 
81. (2.34) F' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' 
82. (5.63) F2 U R2 U' R F U' F' U2 
83. 3.71 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
84. (2.36) U F U F2 U F' U2 F' U' 
85. 3.64 U F U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' 
86. 3.83 U2 R' F2 U F2 U' F' R F2 U2 
87. 3.68 R U2 F2 R U F2 R' U R U2 
88. 4.12 F R F2 R U F2 R U' R 
89. 3.10 R F2 U' F' R2 U' R' F2 U 
90. 3.68 F R2 F R2 F R' U F U' 
91. 2.77 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 R U 
92. 3.35 R2 F R' F2 R F U R U' 
93. 4.27 F U' R2 F R F2 R F R2 
94. 4.35 F' U' R2 U' R2 F' U F2 U2 
95. 3.90 R2 U' F U R' F' R' U' R2 U2 
96. 4.72 R2 U' R F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 
97. 4.69 F2 R' U F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 
98. 4.19 F2 R F R' F2 U2 R U R2 
99. 2.85 R F R' U F R' F U' F' R2 
100. 3.39 R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R' U


 Also a 1.95 single with about 7.1 TPS, which i think is good for me


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 5, 2015)

59.999 4x4 solve.
Not especially good, but dat time tho XD


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2015)

1.47 Skewb PB single :O wat


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 5, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 1.47 Skewb PB single :O wat



Scramble?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 5, 2015)

5.29

F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 D R' F' D' F L' B R B
z y'
L2 U' L' U L D' r' F'
r U' R U r' U' R U M U' r U' R'
U M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2

37 STM, 7 TPS, wouldve been pb if LSE had been lucky


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Scramble?



It's... uh.. umm...
B L R B
Whatever, still counting it, I did with my other 4mover.
h8ers gonna h8. My best 7mover is 3.27, if you don't think I should count it.
Pyra PB single  Another oldest standing PB.
1.68. U B U' L u'
Stupid scrambles, stupid scrambles everywhere.
(best 6 mover is 2.07  )


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 6, 2015)

B D U2 R2 F' B' D' B2 D' B2 L' U L B R B D' U L U L2 U L D B 

YESSSSSSS SUB-30 OH SINGLE 29.99 LOL

EDIT: oh my god...another... U2 L2 R D L2 U2 L' R' F2 U B' R' F' B L2 R2 F2 B2 R' B' U' D2 L B R 29.04 new PBs changing very fast

well it ended quite quickly..B2 L' F D' U R2 U' L U D2 L R' D U F B2 R' U L2 U D2 R' U D2 L' 38.78


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 6, 2015)

6.184, 6.619, 9.575, 9.690, 7.265 = 7.819, first two 6s were ZBLL 7 was tripod, could have been fast, both 9s were screw ups.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2015)

1:37.97+ 2BLD success!
I know I sound like a noob (and I am) for not being able to 1-look, but whatevs. It's an accomplishment for me.
e: 48.42 success :3
e2: 17.15+ success #3


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 6, 2015)

I got my first ever last layer skip in a timed speedsolve U2 F B2 U' L2 D2 R B D R' B2 L2 R U' F2 D L2 F2 D L' F' D B' D L' 

f2l was crap though

11.98


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 6, 2015)

More Qiyi squan gj: 17.96 mo100. First sub20, sub19, and sub18 mo100s were all today. I've done 300 solves.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 6, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> I got my first ever last layer skip in a timed speedsolve U2 F B2 U' L2 D2 R B D R' B2 L2 R U' F2 D L2 F2 D L' F' D B' D L'
> 
> f2l was crap though
> 
> 11.98


what did i tell ya?!  seems that all the skips come on crappy f2l right?


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 6, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> what did i tell ya?!  seems that all the skips come on crappy f2l right?



apparently crappy f2ls unintentionally solve more of the cube sometimes


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 6, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> More Qiyi squan gj: 17.96 mo100. First sub20, sub19, and sub18 mo100s were all today. I've done 300 solves.



:O Ball core is really good I guess?!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> More Qiyi squan gj: 17.96 mo100. First sub20, sub19, and sub18 mo100s were all today. I've done 300 solves.



Wow nice. I'll probably get one in the future


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 6, 2015)

*39.21* Ao50 on SQ-1. Ayyyyy


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 6, 2015)

first sub 4 5x5 single 

U' R B' f' l' f B2 R' L' F' d' R' b B f U' r L d2 R' d D2 R2 L2 f2 D L F2 L2 u' d' L' D2 L2 l f R2 u B U' F' l' F B2 f L2 U D' l' d' U2 u R' l' L2 F R' d' B2 b2 

3:54.50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 6, 2015)

6.69 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B F' R F' R' F' L R2 F L2

first sub7 in a while, can't reconstruct because I think I missscrambles  PLL skip


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice fullstep single

7.11 D2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U' L2 R D F2 R' U F' L2 U' B' L2

z2 y' D R' D F D L F' L' y L' U L D'
U' L U L'
U' R' U' R2 U R'
R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R
T perm

Edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-6
avg of 5: 8.41

Time List:
1. 7.82 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F' L B' R' D B' U R' F D 
2. 9.60 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' B' R D R B U' F D L 
3. (11.13) L' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D' U' F' U B' L' R B' U B2 R' 
4. (7.11) D2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U' L2 R D F2 R' U F' L2 U' B' L2 
5. 7.80 U' D2 L2 D F L F' R B L' D2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B

2 counting 7s wat

Also got a 9.06 avg12, 2nd best


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2015)

Rolling FTW
Pyra PB ao5
3.96, (8.07), (1.68), 5.90, 4.29 = 4.72, first sub-5, with a PB single


----------



## Torch (Nov 6, 2015)

38.95 4x4 single! My previous PB was 44.71. No parity, and all edges were paired after the 3 stage of 3-2-3.


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 6, 2015)

Torch said:


> 38.95 4x4 single! My previous PB was 44.71. No parity, and all edges were paired after the 3 stage of 3-2-3.



....Isn't that how edge pairing is supposed to work?


----------



## sqAree (Nov 6, 2015)

He means all edges were paired after having paired 3 edges.


----------



## Torch (Nov 6, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> ....Isn't that how edge pairing is supposed to work?



The first 3, not the last 3.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 6, 2015)

Roux PB's:
Roux Single: 25.73
Roux Ao5: 30.36
Roux Ao12: 31.93
Roux Ao50: 36.26
Roux Ao100: 37.96
I still have about 15 secs to go before I get back to my CFOP times, but I should be able to do it before Italian Open in December if I practice a lot [emoji14]


----------



## Torch (Nov 6, 2015)

I learned RU EPLLs for OH! inb4 I suddenly become sub-20


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 6, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice fullstep single
> 
> 7.11 D2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U' L2 R D F2 R' U F' L2 U' B' L2
> 
> ...


no CoLL?


----------



## imvelox (Nov 6, 2015)

2:17.29 7x7 PB single OH MY GOD WAT

1:0x centers, 2:0x redux


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 2:17.29 7x7 PB single OH MY GOD WAT
> 
> 1:0x centers, 2:0x redux



vee jee jay

Also, 5.89 Pyra avg12, sub-state record avg5. muahahaha I sense it coming
Also, 12.93 3x3 single on cam


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 6, 2015)

Why do i fail so badly  40.06 4x4 PB single.


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 6, 2015)

3x3 PB Single:
13.78
D' R U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 B' U' B R F D' L R F'

z' U' x Rw' R' U' R z' Rw U' Rw' Uw'
U2 R' U R
y' U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
y' R' U2 R y U' R U R'
L U' L' U L U L'
y F U R U' R' F'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_D-_R...-_R-_F-
R-_U2_R_U2_R-_F_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F-_R2_U2


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 6, 2015)

this is why i hate myself, and i can sub 1 the j perm..... coulda been a 10.xx maybe even PB. why no PLL skip?


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Nov 6, 2015)

Average of 5: 2:28.171
1. 2:25.760 L' F' U' R2 U2 L U' L' U D Uw' L2 Fw R2 Fw L' R' Rw2 B2 U R' B Uw2 B2 R' Uw2 U Rw2 Uw R' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L' B' L2 Uw L' Rw2 
2. (2:33.698) Rw Fw Uw U' F2 U D2 L Fw' B U' B' Fw D2 B' R2 L2 D2 B2 F' R D U2 B' L' Fw D2 U2 Rw' Uw2 B Uw F2 U' L2 U2 Uw' Rw' D L' 
3. (2:01.641) F2 L' U' B' Fw' R' B' F U' L' R' Uw' F' L R U' F2 Uw D Rw2 L2 F D U Uw L' F' D B' Fw' R2 Rw2 Fw R B2 F Fw2 L2 F R' 
4. 2:25.320 Rw Uw Rw2 F' Fw' R' F2 D' U Fw2 Uw U2 D Rw L2 U' Fw' D2 Uw L2 Fw F2 R' Uw' Fw' L2 R Fw B2 Rw2 D F2 Rw' Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw B D' R' 
5. 2:33.433 R2 F L' B Uw D' L' B D2 Uw Rw' D' L Fw2 L2 B' F2 Fw Uw' R B U F D' R B2 R F2 Fw' L B Fw' U2 D2 F Rw2 F' Rw' F2 D2 

4x4 slow cuz learning K4


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 6, 2015)

NO WAY! avg of 5: 9.73(PB)


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 9.92 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R' F D' B2 R' U F2 U L' U' 
2. 9.48 B2 R' B R2 U F' L F' L' F B D2 B' U2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 F' 
3. 9.78 R' D' L2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F U R D B' U' L2 F U2 
4. (11.48) L2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U F2 R' F2 R' B L' D R D B F' 
5. (9.20) F2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 U2 L B2 L B2 U' F2 L B' D2 B D2 B' U2


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2015)

28.38 SQ1 single, 5th sub-30, 4th best
e: another one?! 27.58


----------



## porkynator (Nov 6, 2015)

No PB at all, but a nice solve:

8.46 L2 D U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 L R2 B' U L' R F2 U B' D 

x2 U' L U F R2 L2 D //EOLine (7/7)
U' R U R U' R2 U' R //Right block (8/15)
U2 L U' L2 //Left block (4/19)
R' U2 R U R' U R //COLL (7/26)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' //EPLL (8/34)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 6, 2015)

7x7 PB's, in there is a 3:36.51 mo3, first sub3:40 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-6
avg of 5: 3:41.32

Time List:
1. 3:34.22 
2. 3:47.02 
3. (3:28.28) -> 3rd best, uploading to my YT channel atm  Feel free to watch and give some tips  
4. (3:49.95) 
5. 3:42.71

[video]https://youtu.be/3f0qECZohqY[/video]


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2015)

7x7 PB single on cam, 8:15.90!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 6, 2015)

I did this at like 2 am last night. SQ-1. Bolded are PB's. 

single
best: 22.83
worst: 53.68

mean of 3
current: 43.39 (σ = 8.93)
best: *30.70 *(σ = 6.93)

avg of 5
current: 37.79 (σ = 0.92)
best: *32.11* (σ = 4.08)

avg of 12
current: 35.05 (σ = 3.90)
best: *33.42* (σ = 3.98)

avg of 50
current: 37.35 (σ = 5.12)
best: *37.26 *(σ = 4.96)

avg of 100
current: 38.28 (σ = 5.22)
best: *38.28 *(σ = 5.22)

Average:* 38.28* (σ = 5.22)
Mean: *38.21*


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> no CoLL?



Nope, I don't normally use that COLL in solves  



imvelox said:


> 2:17.29 7x7 PB single OH MY GOD WAT
> 
> 1:0x centers, 2:0x redux



Woah gj


----------



## EMI (Nov 6, 2015)

First sub 10 of 5 and first sub 11 of 12, almost no warmup, first session in two weeks 
9.07 and 9.37 had parity 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
avg of 5: 9.50

Time List:
1. 8.78 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/ 
2. 9.07 (-5, 6)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(4, -1)/ 
3. 10.67 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/(2, -5)/(4, 0) 
4. (8.69) (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1) 
5. (11.54) (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
avg of 12: 10.94

Time List:
1. 8.78 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/ 
2. 9.07 (-5, 6)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(4, -1)/ 
3. 10.67 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/(2, -5)/(4, 0) 
4. (8.69) (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1) 
5. 11.54 (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
6. 9.37 (1, -3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
7. (13.46) (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/ 
8. 12.34 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
9. 11.38 (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4) 
10. 11.00 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(1, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
11. 12.49 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3) 
12. 12.73 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)


----------



## Torch (Nov 6, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I did this at like 2 am last night. SQ-1. Bolded are PB's.
> 
> single
> best: 22.83
> ...



Stop catching up to me!

Seriously, though, it's all right. But I'm (slowly) catching up to you on 4x4:

38.95 single
48.13 ao5
50.22 ao12
53.48 ao100


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 7, 2015)

14.87 3x3 ao100, first sub-15.
That's pretty exciting


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2015)

Speedsolving knows my birthday!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Speedsolving knows my birthday!



well happy birthday


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> well happy birthday


Thanks man!


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Thanks man!



happy birthday!


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-6
avg of 12: 16.91

Time List:
16.81, (20.58), 19.31, (15.02), 16.90, 16.95, 16.22, 16.20, 16.76, 16.35, 16.75, 16.85

yay some consistency


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 7, 2015)

10.65 3rd best 2 look oll, pll skip, terrible lockup on the sune.... will link vid

R2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 D F' D2 F' L' B' U R U2 F2
here https://youtu.be/ZdbTFlUc_nY


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 7, 2015)

Megaminx. PB single before this was 3:09

(2:54.39), 3:02.76, 3:14.16, (3:40.63), 2:54.66

I might make the cutoff at NZ Nats lol


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2015)

wtf skoob...
(1.47), 5.80, (12.18), 7.09, 3.17 = 5.35 avg5

e: uhhh 1.82 single... skoob ofc


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 7, 2015)

Just had a 3x3 solve with 7.5 TPS, that's probably PB by a good margin.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Thanks man!


Happy birthday dude! Here's to another great year for cubing


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/06/8e56904cb4a3ecb2f038fae2499ffc8d.jpg
> 
> Speedsolving knows my birthday!



Sally says that you know it 

We should sing a massive happy birthday at UKC


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2015)

Haha that would be the best!


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Haha that would be the best!



WAAAIT IS THAT FREGLY ohmy god I just realized that was your icon


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> WAAAIT IS THAT FREGLY ohmy god I just realized that was your icon


Yeah, I swear I don't look like that irl haha.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yeah, I swear I don't look like that irl haha.



Pretty similar tho


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Pretty similar tho


Oi! That's not funny haha.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 7, 2015)

PB ao5 and counting sub-10

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
avg of 5: 10.533

Time List:
1. 11.205 D2 U2 R D2 L' R' F2 D2 L U2 R D' R2 F D B L' U2 F L D2 
2. 10.626 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B F' R' D2 B R2 U2 B R' U 
3. (12.539) L B R B2 L2 F2 D R L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F U' 
4. 9.769 R' U2 B R2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' B R D' B2 F' U' 
5. (9.069) F2 R B2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B' F' D L2 F U' L2 R U'

EDIT: 8.58 PB single (OLL skip)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 7, 2015)

Squan for dayyysssss

Average:* 29.86*

26.52 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
34.99 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, -3) 
28.06 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/ 
(45.71) (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
(23.55) (-5, 3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> PB ao5 and counting sub-10
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
> avg of 5: 10.533
> ...



I don't understand how you beat your pb single so often.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I don't understand how you beat your pb single so often.



Because my PB single is relatively slow? I guess sooner or later I'll get a really lucky solve that will be really hard to beat, but all these PBs are happening probably because I have been cubing more than ever these few days. In the past, I never really beat my PBs this often.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Because my PB single is relatively slow?


You seem to practice enough, I'm just surprised you haven't gotten something that will stick yet.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You seem to practice enough, I'm just surprised you haven't gotten something that will stick yet.



Yeah, I think it's just that I've been improving quite a bit recently, so it should hopefully come soon.


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 7, 2015)

Got into Square-1 again with the new Qi-Yi
Avg12: 18.31
Avg50: 19.58
Avg100: 20.46 
edit:
Avg100: 19.93
+2.68 adj. Parity


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 7, 2015)

OMGOMGOMG WHAT (technically should be 10.00 though)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
avg of 5: 9.999

Time List:
1. 10.266 D R' D' R2 F L2 U2 B R B2 U2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 D 
2. (8.987) B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R F' L D B' U B2 L B2 L' B2 
3. 9.488 F' D R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U L' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R F' D 
4. 10.244 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B' U' B L' B' R B U' F2 
5. (11.418) R2 B R2 B D2 L2 F U2 F' L2 R2 U' L D U B L2 U F' L'


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> OMGOMGOMG WHAT (technically should be 10.00 though)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
> avg of 5: 9.999
> ...



sub 10 bro?

My accomplishment

Motivation back, Learnt another 5% of the U set. U at 95% now. Nearly finished another Subset!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> OMGOMGOMG WHAT (technically should be 10.00 though)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
> avg of 5: 9.999
> ...



Nice!

Also, 1:10.48 megaminx avg12


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yeah, I swear I don't look like that irl haha.



LOLOLOL I honestly thought that was you all this time


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 7, 2015)

25.6 mirror block 

IDK how tho considering I average 40s


----------



## imvelox (Nov 7, 2015)

5x5

avg su 5: 1:00.00

Lista Tempi:
1. 57.82 
2. 59.20
3. 1:02.99
4. (1:08.66)
5. (54.17)

PLS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 5x5
> 
> avg su 5: 1:00.00
> 
> ...



Lol wat xD Keep going, what was the avg12?


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 7, 2015)

22.09 OH PB Single!
LL: F R U R' U' F'
R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 L B U' R F2 L' U2 B U2 B2


----------



## Cale S (Nov 7, 2015)

Official 3.66 skewb average with 2.97 single
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1176&cat=20&rnd=1 
11th in the world


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official 3.66 skewb average with 2.93 single
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1176&cat=20&rnd=1 (might not be up yet)
> 11th in the world


Nice!!!

5x5 PB ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
avg of 12: 1:17.32

Time List:
1. 1:19.66 Fw2 F' Uw' F2 Dw2 Bw Dw' Bw' Fw' B' Uw' L2 Fw2 U2 B' L B2 F D' Bw2 F' Uw B' U R' Fw2 R2 Fw2 R Dw' Lw Fw' F' Rw2 Lw' U2 F L2 Lw' Dw2 R2 B' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' D F2 Rw2 Lw2 B R2 Rw Lw2 Dw Rw' Dw U B Rw2 F2 
2. 1:13.16 Fw' R Uw' Rw' Uw2 B' Rw' D' U Bw' Uw' U' L U2 Fw L2 B2 Dw2 L2 Bw' U B2 Uw R' Rw Fw' Lw B' Rw Dw U Lw' R' Bw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 L2 D' F2 D F Fw U Bw R' D Lw' Uw' L2 Dw Rw2 U L' D2 Bw Fw F' Dw B 
3. 1:11.74 D' L Lw2 F2 R2 L' Dw U2 R' D' R' B L Rw' R' Uw F2 Fw2 Rw F2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw' F2 L Lw2 Rw2 R D F Fw B Dw2 F2 Dw2 L2 Rw Dw Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 L Dw2 Bw2 Lw' R' D2 Bw2 L' Fw' Uw2 Rw Lw2 U' Uw' Rw F2 
4. 1:15.17 B' Bw U' R' B Bw Rw' B Bw D Uw' L' Lw' F R2 L Bw2 Uw L2 U' D' Rw Fw Rw2 Bw' Uw' Fw' Dw Lw Rw Bw' Uw' Lw' L' Dw' B2 Uw2 R2 F2 L Lw2 B' Lw F U2 F2 Uw2 F' Bw' R L2 Bw' B' Fw' Lw' L R' F2 Fw U2 
5. 1:23.24 Fw Bw Uw R2 Dw' R' U2 Fw Lw' F Fw' B Bw Dw' Rw Uw' Rw Lw2 U' Uw' L2 Uw2 Lw Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' F Uw U' F' Dw Bw' L' Lw' F Dw2 U' Uw Fw2 D' Rw' L Bw' L B2 Dw2 Bw Lw Fw2 Dw2 F2 R' Bw L Fw U2 Uw D' L2 
6. 1:18.49 B Lw D2 U2 F2 B R2 L2 Bw' L2 Dw' L Bw D2 F Lw' D L Dw' Fw' L Dw Fw2 B2 Bw' R' D B U2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw' U' R Fw2 Dw Rw' Lw' B Rw' Bw Dw2 U R' Bw2 F2 Lw2 F Fw2 B2 L Bw' Uw' Fw' Rw' B' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 
7. 1:21.45 Uw' Fw U L2 Bw' U Uw Lw' B Uw2 R Fw' Bw L R Bw' U' D2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw Rw F' Fw2 Uw2 D Fw2 F' Bw' Rw2 L' Uw2 L' R D2 L2 U2 Lw2 B' F' Fw D' Bw' F2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 Fw' Dw Fw' D2 Uw R Uw' Lw2 Bw' R2 D R' Dw2 
8. (1:10.11) Bw F' Fw2 Lw Rw Bw' Dw Bw F' Uw' Bw2 R2 Dw2 R2 Lw2 Bw U Rw U Lw' Uw' Fw' Uw Dw B2 Bw2 Uw Dw D' Bw2 F2 R2 Bw2 Rw R F L' R2 Fw U' Rw2 Uw2 L' B2 Fw2 L2 Dw B Dw2 Fw B U' Dw Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 Fw 
9. 1:13.94 B2 D' U' B' D2 U' L Dw2 Fw B2 U' Dw2 R2 L F2 L R2 B Dw Bw' Dw' Bw Fw' L Rw F D2 Fw2 Bw' U' D' Dw B F' Lw Uw' D2 Bw Rw2 R Uw U2 Fw Bw' U Lw2 Uw R B' Lw' D F Lw Dw2 U Uw R Dw2 Rw' F' 
10. 1:16.62  L' Rw D Bw Dw Fw2 Dw Bw' Dw' U Fw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 Bw Uw' Rw R Dw B Rw2 F2 D Uw' Bw' Rw' B2 Lw2 U Bw L2 Rw' Bw F2 U' Dw' Lw' Uw2 B' Lw' Uw Bw' F2 Lw B' Dw Fw Bw2 Uw Bw' U2 L Lw' Fw2 Uw' L2 D L F' B 
11. (1:31.99) U' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw B2 R' U Lw B Lw2 Fw R' Rw2 U D2 Fw' L' Lw Uw2 Dw2 L' Bw U B D' U' L2 Bw2 Rw Uw D' F' Dw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw Bw Uw2 Fw Rw2 Bw F R2 U' F' Lw Uw' F' Lw2 L B Uw' F B2 Dw' U L 
12. 1:19.72 Fw2 B' Uw2 Lw U Bw2 D' R2 U' B' L' Rw2 U Rw2 F' Dw2 Lw2 Fw Bw' F' Rw Dw' Fw2 F' Dw2 F' D' Lw L2 Dw Bw D' R D L B2 F2 R' Uw2 Bw Fw' U' Uw Rw' Bw' Fw' D2 Dw Rw2 U L' B Lw U' F Uw2 Dw L2 B' U2

in there is a gj 1:1561 ao5 and I got a 1:07.27 ao few solves later


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-7
avg of 12: 4.75

Time List:
5.77, 4.24, 3.14, 4.99, (7.76), (2.84), 5.10, 4.81, 5.10, 4.84, 4.49, 5.00

notbad still waiting for my qiyi to come, my moyu is meh rn


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 7, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> 25.6 mirror block
> 
> IDK how tho considering I average 40s



Nice job! Sometimes you get crazy times like that. I remember when I averaged around 42ish i got a 23 which was my first sub-29. OLL-skip J-perm last layer


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2015)

5x5 ER's by Breandan. Wat counting 1:08, don't want to know what the DNF time was...

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1213/events/4/rounds/1/results

E: It's already in the comp Thread... My bad


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 5x5 ER's by Breandan. Wat counting 1:08, don't want to know what the DNF time was...
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1213/events/4/rounds/1/results



was 1:02, cube hit timer


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> was 1:02, cube hit timer



Ohhh, too bad  He'll beat it eventually again


----------



## Cale S (Nov 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official 3.66 skewb average with 2.97 single
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1176&cat=20&rnd=1
> 11th in the world



This was done using someone else's skewb, I just did some unofficial solves on it and-

2.873 avg12
3.274 avg25


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 7, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> was 1:02, cube hit timer



I just want to know why the cube hitting the timer is a DNF, is it in the Regs that if that happens or did the cube accidentally reset the timer.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2015)

sq1 PB's 
single:
(12.14) (3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3) 

also 24.67 ao50, 25.59 ao100


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I just want to know why the cube hitting the timer is a DNF, is it in the Regs that if that happens or did the cube accidentally reset the timer.



It's in the regs


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official 3.66 skewb average with 2.97 single
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1176&cat=20&rnd=1
> 11th in the world



Damn congrats man, I've got to get back to practicing. I will for my next comp with skewb.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 7, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I just want to know why the cube hitting the timer is a DNF, is it in the Regs that if that happens or did the cube accidentally reset the timer.



the cube hit the reset or power button during the solve, so the timer stopped running, or it hit the reset button when the solve was finished


----------



## AKQuaternion (Nov 7, 2015)

WHEEEEEEE! My absolute first attempt at 2x2x2 BLD was a success. Didn't time it. Probably around 5 minutes for memo and 2 for solve. I only decided to learn BLD this morning. I didn't even know my Y perm before today, lol. If anybody is on the fence about learning it, give it a try.

(I'm using Speffz for lettering, because I want to extend to larger cubes eventually, and that's by *far* the slowest part for me right now, figuring out what letter goes with which sticker, or vice versa. I have to literally walk the cube in my head "ABCDEFGHI" to find sticker I.)

Now to try one timed and see how long it actually took.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2015)

Roux PB single, second (or possibly third, but I don't think so) best solve. Also my fastest fullstep solve ever.
83. 7.31 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 B D R U' R2 U F' D' R2 U

z2 // Inspection
D' B' // F2B-1 (2/2)
U' r' F // F2B-2 (5/5)
R2 U2 R' U' r' U' R // F2B-3 (7/12)
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2B-4 (8/20)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // CMLL (14/34)
U M' U' M // EO (4/38)
U M2 // ULUR (2/40)
U' M' U2 M // EP (4/44)

6.02 TPS.


----------



## nalralz (Nov 7, 2015)

PLL skip on 4x4 on camera!

54.45 B Rw L B2 Uw R Rw' Fw2 U Rw U' Fw2 U L' U' L' Fw2 U' Fw2 R2 Uw L R' Rw U' Fw F2 L Fw2 F Rw' R2 U R Fw' F Rw L B' Rw2


----------



## tx789 (Nov 7, 2015)

I've done a lot of 5x5 since I got my YuXin

PB single is now: 1:49.447
PB average of 5 is now: 1:54.370
Pb average of 12: 2:01.984
Mean of 100: 2:09.849


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 8, 2015)

1:52.25 official 6x6 single, 6th in the world and yet another big cube overall PB in comp 
http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1213&cat=5&rnd=1


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 8, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> 1:52.25 official 6x6 single, 6th in the world and yet another big cube overall PB in comp
> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1213&cat=5&rnd=1



wow VGJ!


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 8, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> wow VGJ!


Thanks! #Yau5represent


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 8, 2015)

4x4 PB single: 1:03.94
almost sub-1 yayyyyy


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

8.36 ao 1000


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 8.36 ao 1000



Ridiculous.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Ridiculous.



xD thanks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 8, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Thanks! #Yau5represent



Wow you used Yau, cool. I use Hoya for big cubes. We shall overthrow Redux on big cubes


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 8, 2015)

practicing holding my breath for cubing underwater, first attempt 2:00.44, hoping to get 4+

Edit: 6 cube 2:50, messed up last couple of cubes started shaking but damn, not bad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfHcfjhy2NE&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 8, 2015)

Exporting my 7x7 PB single (8:15.90) right now, should be on YouTube and there should be a thread soon.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2015)

I MISSED THE **** SPACEBAR. FML. Fullstep. 

Background: I've only gotten 1 sub-7 single before and it was on a mis-scramble, so I'm a little apprehensive about trusting it. 

7.24 R F2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 B R2 U' R D2 R2 D' L' R


----------



## imvelox (Nov 8, 2015)

46.35 megaminx single


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 8, 2015)

learnt another 1% of ZBLL (minus S/AS) 53% Total


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 8, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 46.35 megaminx single



Wat... Sub my PB  I guess you're faster now


----------



## imvelox (Nov 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat... Sub my PB  I guess you're faster now



Thanks
55.35 avg5 and 56.06 avg12 PBs too


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 8, 2015)

Come on...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-8
avg of 5: 10.087

Time List:
1. (9.358) L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 R U B F D R' F L' B' L' 
2. 9.892 U F U' D' F2 U2 D2 F D R' U2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 
3. 10.967 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' B D2 L B R F2 R2 B2 F2 
4. (11.317) U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 U' R F U2 
5. 9.403 B' R2 B D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 U B D2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 B U'

EDIT: OH PB ao5 with PLL skips (ZBLLs if you'd prefer to call them that) on the first and last

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-8
avg of 5: 23.261

Time List:
1. 21.648 L2 B' D2 F R2 B' U2 B' D2 F D2 U' B2 F2 U R B R B2 L' R' 
2. (28.282) L D2 L' F R' L B' D R' F D2 R' D2 R B2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 L 
3. 22.496 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R B2 F2 L' U' B2 D' L' U2 F L2 F D' U 
4. 25.639 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R' B L' F2 D' R' F2 U2 L' D 
5. (20.545) L2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 R' U B2 F' D' B2 F' R D2 R2 F2


----------



## TorbinRoux (Nov 8, 2015)

3x3 pb: I'm ashamed. Solution was so easy 
(6.92)	L F2 L F2 R D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D' R2 D B R' F' D U' R2 F'
(Hold orange top, white front)
R' y' r U r' y R' F R' D' R2 (triple x-cross) 
U' L' U L U' L' U' L (F2L-4) 
y2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R (COLL)
y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (PLL)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 8, 2015)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_B2...ah Joiner 3x3 single
15.981 seconds, 3.31 TPS
F2L was ridiculous, could've easily been sub-15 if I hadn't been so slow on OLL.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

updated my CMLL page!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> updated my CMLL page!



What is the idea behind two algs for each case? avoiding 6 flips? Do you think you'll learn more alts?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> What is the idea behind two algs for each case? avoiding 6 flips? Do you think you'll learn more alts?



yeah, avoiding 6-flips it. There are only two cases I dont know alts for. More alts? maybe. algs from different angles could help with recognition/AUF. There are like 10ish cases where i know 3+ algs, but most of them are just different angles and im too lazy to learn multiangle recog.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah, avoiding 6-flips it. There are only two cases I dont know alts for. More alts? maybe. algs from different angles could help with recognition/AUF. There are like 10ish cases where i know 3+ algs, but most of them are just different angles and im too lazy to learn multiangle recog.




Also: you have: R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U’ L’ U R U’ L, Missing U R' at the end. Have you tried R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' and R U R' U' R' F R2 U R U' R U R' U' F', for the mirror.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Also: you have: R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U’ L’ U R U’ L, *Missing U R' at the end*. Have you tried R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' and R U R' U' R' F R2 U R U' R U R' U' F', for the mirror.



i am? 

oh ok those are niceeeeee


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> i am?
> 
> oh ok those are niceeeeee



You are.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You are.



the U R' is there, idk why you cant see it...

(i switched to you alg anyway so watvr)


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> the U R' is there, idk why you cant see it...
> 
> (i switched to you alg anyway so watvr)



A few other you might like: 
F' U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' F'
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R' U' F U' R2 U R2 U F' R U' R U' R' or R' D' R U R' D R2 U R' U2 R U R'
R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R
R' D' R U' R' D R U2 R U R' U2 R U R'
R U' R' U2 R U' R2 D' R U' R' D R
R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R
R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R'
r U R' U R U2 r' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' or L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' or R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
L5 is for the wrong case R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2
F' U2 F U r U' r' U r U r'
F U2 F' U' R' F R U' R' F' R

almost all done by hand so there's probably a lot of mistakes in there. Seems like one of the cases needs to be a ZBLL, but if you could use different OLLCPs it would open up some cases.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> A few other you might like:
> F' U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' F'
> R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R
> F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'
> ...



thanks! I'll take a look!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 8, 2015)

woot sub 9 single- 8.938


----------



## mafergut (Nov 8, 2015)

I keep rolling my OH average and improving a bit but still no sub-30 single 
Almost another second shaved off of the Ao100

avg of 50: 44.87
avg of 100: 45.27


----------



## qaz (Nov 8, 2015)

9.99 F D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 R' B' L2 F2 L B D' R U2 

x’
U’ R2 x’ D F’ D
y U2 L’ U’ L y’ U R’ U’ R
y’ U’ R U R2 U’ R
y’ R U R’ U R U’ R’
y U’ R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’
U’ F U R U’ F’ r U R’ U’ r’
R U R’ U R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U

71 moves


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 8, 2015)

qaz said:


> 9.99 F D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 R' B' L2 F2 L B D' R U2
> 
> x’
> U’ R2 x’ D F’ D
> ...



Why do you rotate twice to solve one F2L Pair...you only need one rotation per F2l pair if you only do 2gen moves


----------



## qaz (Nov 8, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Why do you rotate twice to solve one F2L Pair...you only need one rotation per F2l pair if you only do 2gen moves



just a poor solution on my part. i should have done U2 F' R' U' R F for that pair


----------



## MiguelRubikXD (Nov 8, 2015)

I become sub20 !!!!!so happy!


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 8, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> EDIT: OH PB ao5 with PLL skips (ZBLLs if you'd prefer to call them that) on the first and last
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-8
> avg of 5: 23.261
> ...



Technically it would only be a ZBLL if the OLL was a cross case.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 8, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Technically it would only be a ZBLL if the OLL was a cross case.



I'd be surprised if he didn't know that, he was saying they were OCLLS.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-8
avg of 12: 7.56

Time List:
1. 8.19 L' D2 B' U' F2 R D2 R D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 B' L 
2. (6.29) B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F R' D F U' F2 L' D2 R' B2 L 
3. 7.77 L U2 R' D2 L' F2 B' D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 B' 
4. 6.58 U L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U L2 F' D2 R U' F2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 
5. 7.89 R D' R B2 U L' F L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 D2 L' B2 
6. (9.92) F D F2 D F2 R L2 F' L' D' U2 F R2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 B' U2 F 
7. 7.51 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 D L' R2 D2 R B U R F L2 
8. 7.84 R U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' R F L' B2 D2 F' U' B' 
9. 8.02 B U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B' D' U B2 R B' U L' B 
10. 6.99 F2 L' D2 R' D F' U2 B' U R L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 
11. 7.59 F B R' U F U2 L' U' D' L' R2 F' U2 D2 F B U2 L2 F L2 U2 
12. 7.18 L' F2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L' F2 D B L2 D2 B' R2 U

ntbd
also got 8.26 avg100 pb, but I'm more upset than happy because I failed so much.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 9, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-8
> avg of 12: 7.56
> 
> Time List:
> ...



BRO WHAT


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 9, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> BRO WHAT



...what? :confused:


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 9, 2015)

New PBs:
3x3 ao5: 16.30
3x3 ao12: 17.06
Mega single: 1:29.13
Mega ao5: 1:37.01
Mega ao12: 1:40.21

To top it off, my first MBLD attempt was a success. 2/2, 15:18.76. Eventful day!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2015)

1:12.21 5x5 PB single wtf, didn't even feel that fast

Solve before this was 1:19.23 wat


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 9, 2015)

why ;-;

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-9
avg of 5: 7.23

Time List:
1. 6.96 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' F2 L B2 D2 F D U2 R2 D U' R 
2. 8.35 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F' D B R' U' L' D B R F' 
3. 6.38 B2 D L F' B' L U2 R D B2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B D2 
4. (5.67) R2 B U2 R2 F U2 F L2 B R2 B U' L D2 F' R' F2 D R B' D 
5. (9.31) D R' U2 R B' L2 F' U R U' F2 R2 L2 U D' L2 B2 U B


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 9, 2015)

So 7.06 a12 (in bold), 7.49 a50, 7.64 a100. Breaking PBs a lot recently... I swear I'll never do this many solves again with homework due tomorrow...



Spoiler: Time list 



1. 7.06 U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 F' L' R' B F R2 F' R D U 
2. 7.76 B2 D2 F2 R B2 L F2 D2 R' U2 F L D' L' R2 B' L' B2 D2 U 
3. 7.66 R D' F U2 L' B2 L2 U' F' L2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' 
4. 6.60 R' U' R' D F U' R F2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 
5. 7.77 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 U2 L D' L' B D' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
6. 8.12 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' F' U' B R2 D' R' D2 U2 R' 
7. 7.15 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 B D L' B U B U2 R F R' 
8. (10.31) B2 L' F2 D2 R D2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 D' B L D B' F U' B U L 
9. 8.28 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L D' U' B' R F' D2 F2 D' F' 
10. 7.91 F2 L2 B2 D U R2 D' L2 D L2 U' F' D F' L' U' L B' L2 R' D' 
11. 7.26 D B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B D U' L' D R' B2 U' R 
12. 7.61 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R' F' R' D B2 L U' B2 D' F 
13. 7.64 B2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 L F2 R' B U L B R2 D' B' L' U R' 
14. 7.58 R' U B U2 D' L F' U R' D' L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' 
15. 7.78 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L' B2 F2 L U L2 D' B' 
16. 6.79 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D F U R' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' D' 
17. 8.12 R' F2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' D' B' D2 B2 F2 D' F' U' B L 
18. 8.19 D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L B R F' L F R D R D' 
19. 7.88 D2 B L D2 R' L' U' F' R B' U2 B U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 U2 D2 
20. 8.12 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R' D2 F2 L' F' R2 B U L2 F 
21. 7.97 F' D' F L2 D' R D2 L' D' B' R2 F U2 D2 F R2 L2 B L2 F 
22. 7.13 R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B' R' U2 F' D' L' B2 R' B U 
23. 7.32 L2 U2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 L D2 L F2 D L' D' L2 F U' R D2 L' F 
24. (4.64) R2 D B2 R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' L F U' L' U B2 L U2 R' U' 
25. 8.03 F' B2 U' L' D' F R' D L' F' B2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 L2 F2 B' U2 
26. 8.22 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 R U2 R2 F2 U L' D' B' 
27. 7.98 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F' D2 R' F L' R2 D R2 F L 
28. 7.45 D B' U R2 F' D' F B R' U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 
29. (6.23) L F' R L U' D2 B L' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U D L2 
30. 8.01 L2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 B L' F' U' B R' U' R2 D' R' 
31. 7.56 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 F L' R F D' R B R2 D2 R' U 
32. 7.69 B2 R2 D U2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' F' U2 B' L2 U2 L D2 F2 U L 
33. 8.13 D F2 R' L U B' L' F U' F' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R U2 R D2 F2 
34. (10.91) U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' F D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F D' L U L' B2 R2 
35. 7.85 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' U2 F2 R' U L' F' U B R F' U2 F U' 
36. 8.08 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 B' R F' D' F R' F' R B U2 
37. 7.88 F2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R' L U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B L2 
38. (6.28) L B2 R2 F2 U2 L' R U2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 L B R' D F' L2 B R 
39. 7.39 L' U' B' D' R F2 D F' U R' U2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 R' D2 L D2 
40. 8.40 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F R' U2 B2 D' B2 D F' U' B2 
41. 7.18 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D2 F' R U2 R' B' R2 U L B2 L2 
42. 8.06 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' F' U2 L' R U' R2 F2 D' U 
*43. 7.49 U2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D L B' R' B2 U F R2 D' B 
44. 6.34 U' B2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L' B2 R B L' D F2 D2 F' 
45. 7.39 L' U' B' U' D B U2 R D L2 B R2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' 
46. (6.12) R' L' F2 D2 F U D B U L U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F L2 B2 
47. 7.90 F R2 B L2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' L U' B2 L D' F R D2 F R 
48. 7.10 D' B2 L F' B2 L U' F B R' U2 L' F2 R' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 
49. 6.32 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 U B' U2 F U L2 R B2 F' L B2 U 
50. 6.74 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 L F2 U2 B2 U' B' F D2 R2 U' F L2 F L2 
51. (9.84) D F U2 F2 U' R B L' B' D2 R2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 
52. 7.24 D2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 U B R' D2 U B' U' L2 R U' 
53. 7.48 F2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 L D2 U2 F' L' B2 D L2 F' D2 R2 U R' 
54. 6.56 U2 F R' U R2 D2 L B L' D2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 *
55. 7.59 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R B2 R B R B' U F U2 F' R2 U2 
56. 7.91 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 F L2 B D B L' R F R' D' U2 L' D2 
57. 8.48 F D2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B L2 B D' L R' F2 U B' D2 F2 R' B2 
58. 8.60 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R D' B2 L F2 R2 B' F2 
59. 7.30 B' U2 B L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 L' R2 D U R D' B' F2 D2 
60. 7.22 U F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R' U' B' R' D' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 
61. (10.71) F' B' U' F2 L' F U2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U 
62. 7.32 B' R2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B U' R U2 B 
63. 6.84 D F2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R' D2 F' L U' F D2 F2 R' U' 
64. 7.17 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L' U L2 F U' B' D' L U2 R' 
65. 8.33 B' U2 L' U D B2 L B2 L B R D2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L B2 
66. 7.87 B2 R2 F R2 B U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L U' F2 D2 U' L' B L' U' 
67. 8.02 B' D2 F' L' D' R U' D L' F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 D2 B2 
68. 7.93 B2 R' F2 L U2 R F2 R F2 U2 B2 D' F D L' F' R' U2 B L' 
69. 7.11 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 F' L D' F2 U F2 R2 U' B D2 U' 
70. 7.60 U2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 U L' R2 D' L2 D U2 F' D B' 
71. 7.57 R2 L' B' R' F D L2 U R B R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 
72. 7.36 F R L2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' L U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 
73. (9.87) U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 F D2 R B R F R U' F D2 B' R' D 
74. 7.38 B2 L2 B2 F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 B' U L2 B R' B U2 L2 D 
75. 6.76 U2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B U2 B' F' D2 R' D' F2 U' B' D2 R B' U' R' 
76. 9.25 F' U2 B' D2 F D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 U L' B' R B U' L2 B 
77. 7.21 F2 U2 D F2 R2 B U2 F' D' B2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 
78. 7.49 B2 D L2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' U B' F' L2 D L' B' R2 U 
79. 8.73 B F D2 F' U2 B U2 F L2 D2 F D' L F D F U F2 D2 B2 
80. 6.81 R2 F D' B' L U F' L B' L' F2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 
81. (6.31) L' F R2 F' U2 D L' F B' L F2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U 
82. 7.08 F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F U B' R' F D2 F L' B2 D 
83. 7.17 U F L2 F2 D' B R B' R B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 
84. 7.70 F2 D2 L D2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 L U2 F L' B' L2 U' B' D' R2 B2 F2 
85. 7.20 B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B U' B U2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 
86. 8.11 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L B F' U' L' F2 L2 D F' U2 
87. 6.88 B2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 D' L U' R B F2 
88. 9.12 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D B' D2 L D2 F R D2 R2 F2 U R' 
89. 9.04 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 R' D U2 B' R' B 
90. 6.78 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 B' F2 R 
91. 7.50 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L' F' L B F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 
92. 8.69 B2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R F D' B2 D' R2 U B' D' B' 
93. 7.53 D2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 R U2 B' U' F R D' B' D' R' 
94. 8.61 D2 L U F' R2 D' R' B' U' F' B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U 
95. 7.59 R2 U D' B' D2 R' L' F L2 U D2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 
96. 6.45 F2 B2 D L F' B' D' R' U' D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U D L2 
97. 9.34 U2 B R2 B' D2 F D2 B' R2 F' L2 R' F L' F L D F' R2 U' R' 
98. 7.61 U L2 B' U2 L' F2 R D2 B U D2 L F2 L F2 U2 R U2 L D2 F2 
99. 7.32 R2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F' R' U B2 F D2 B' D B' F 
100. 7.80 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L F L' D' R2 B2 L D B F2


----------



## ottozing (Nov 9, 2015)

15.915 Square-1 avg100. On a completely unrelated note, the next competition I organize will probably have 2 rounds of Square-1.


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 9, 2015)

48.xx 4x4 Ao5


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2015)

About 25 solves after the 1:12, got a 1:13.27 5x5 single wat

Edit: 1:32.54 PB avg100


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I'd be surprised if he didn't know that, he was saying they were OCLLS.



Yeah that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 9, 2015)

15.05 avg of 5 with ZB/VH. recog has improved for a a lot of the U set


----------



## KevinG (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll be learning full ZBLL (mostly for OH) 
I'm not sure if I should learn sunes and asunes what do you guys think?


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 9, 2015)

Roux PB: 24.51
Gotta work on lookahead and recognition [emoji14]

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

Cubetwist squan is awesome
30.51, 34.77, 32.40, (35.01), (24.96) = 32.56 PB ao5 by a lot


----------



## Chree (Nov 9, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I wish it would rain down.



Hahahaha... awesome


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 9, 2015)

13:00 gigaminx solve


----------



## Torch (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, this was surprising

7.64 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L' F L2 U L2 B L' U' L2 F'

x2 y R' F2 R U y' L F' L' y' D U' R' D'
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
L' U L
U2 r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'

34/7.64= 4.45 TPS

I didn't even realize this was my PB for like 10 seconds.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 9, 2015)

PB average of 5 and 12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-9
avg of 5: 8.96

Time List:
1. 8.86 D2 B D R2 F U R' F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L' 
2. (9.39) U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 L' D L2 R2 U2 B R2 D B' U' 
3. 8.97 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B F' U2 R2 B2 U L' F' R D U L F' D' 
4. 9.06 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F U2 F U' F' L' R2 B2 D R' 
5. (8.50) D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U F U' B' F' U' R B2 U' R B

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-9
avg of 12: 9.64

Time List:
1. 11.23 L D' F U B2 D B' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' 
2. 8.86 D2 B D R2 F U R' F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L' 
3. 9.39 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 L' D L2 R2 U2 B R2 D B' U' 
4. 8.97 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B F' U2 R2 B2 U L' F' R D U L F' D' 
5. 9.06 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F U2 F U' F' L' R2 B2 D R' 
6. (8.50) D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U F U' B' F' U' R B2 U' R B 
7. (12.87) L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 L B' R' B U B2 F2 U' R' U 
8. 9.94 L2 B F D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U F' U L' R2 U' F2 L B' 
9. 9.70 L2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 U' B' F2 R' F2 L' B L B D 
10. 10.99 D L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 R B U F L D' B L D F' 
11. 9.59 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B L' B2 U2 L2 U F' R' 
12. 8.72 L2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 L' F D2 L B' D' R' F2 U2

Beat both of these by like half a second, not expecting that at all.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

Mega PB avg5 caught on cam!  2:21.xx
Previous was 2:23.xx at Athens Fall 2015


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 9, 2015)

1st in the world for sum of single ranks. Also broke the tie with Mats for longest PB streak (now 48 competitions). I can't even...
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#sum_ranks_single
Screenshot for posterity


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> 1st in the world for sum of single ranks. Also broke the tie with Mats for longest PB streak (now 48 competitions). I can't even...
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#sum_ranks_single
> Screenshot for posterity



Congrats! Finally beating Yu after all this time


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 9, 2015)

Roux PBs:
Ao5 29.93
Ao50 35.39
I'm still pretty bad at FB :cccccc


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> Congrats! Finally beating Yu after all this time


Thanks! It's crazy to think I still have plenty of room to improve, especially in the 3x3 events.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 9, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> 1st in the world for sum of single ranks. Also broke the tie with Mats for longest PB streak (now 48 competitions). I can't even...
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#sum_ranks_single
> Screenshot for posterity



Amazing!
Grats on finally getting sub-10 btw!


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 9, 2015)

2.90 2x2 single with about 8.9 TPS. Cool Stuff


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 9, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Amazing!
> Grats on finally getting sub-10 btw!


Thanks! Glad to get that monkey off my back, though there isn't a big difference between 9.95 and 10.00 anyway, so I'll keep pushing for low9/sub9!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 9, 2015)

I've decided to learn full ZBLS for OH, we'll see how long it takes.


----------



## Chree (Nov 9, 2015)

Mega PBs:

Single: 1:24.36
Ao5: 1:29.75 (Yeeeee!)
Ao12: 1:35.06

Pretty sure I could knock down my Ao25 I set last week of 1:40.76.


----------



## KevinG (Nov 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I've decided to learn full ZBLS for OH, we'll see how long it takes.


How many cases to go?
We might be able to race Full ZBLL to full ZBLS [emoji14]


----------



## qaz (Nov 9, 2015)

1:12.15 5x5 single

followed by 4 sup-1:30s, yay me


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 9, 2015)

sq1 PB ao12/50/100 and a nice single (2nd best)

(12.43) (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0)


Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-9
avg of 12: 22.37

Time List:
1. 16.73 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0) 
2. 19.85 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0) 
3. (28.74) (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0) 
4. 28.02 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1) 
5. 22.95 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
6. 23.74 (6, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -2) 
7. 20.48 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(6, -3) 
8. 21.86 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
9. 23.17 (3, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(2, 0) 
10. (14.62) (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0) 
11. 25.28 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/ 
12. 21.58 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -4)/(5, -4)/

PB ao50: 24.18/ao100: 24.67, yay sub25 like finally


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-9
avg of 100: 24.67

Time List:
1. 21.21 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, -2) 
2. 26.95 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
3. 23.67 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
4. 21.20 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
5. 24.84 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2) 
6. 20.11 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0) 
7. 23.05 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
8. (37.47) (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
9. (32.68) (3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -2) 
10. 20.57 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0) 
11. 28.77 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
12. 23.34 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0) 
13. 19.46 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4) 
14. 28.38 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
15. 24.72 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
16. 18.46 (3, 5)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
17. 19.68 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
18. 29.08 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, -2) 
19. 28.41 (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -3) 
20. 27.81 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
21. 26.94 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, -2)/(6, -2) 
22. 23.00 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
23. 27.15 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0) 
24. 19.63 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2) 
25. 20.65 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, -1)/ 
26. 24.80 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(1, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
27. 25.81 (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, -5) 
28. 27.63 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(1, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
29. 27.58 (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
30. 21.47 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -1) 
31. 19.58 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0) 
32. 23.94 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0) 
33. 30.03 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -5) 
34. (30.94) (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
35. 29.35 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0) 
36. 23.37 (4, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, 0) 
37. 22.93 (3, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -3) 
38. 23.79 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/ 
39. 26.44 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(5, 0)/ 
40. 18.92 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
41. 22.89 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
42. 28.65 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -2)/(-2, -2)/(0, -5) 
43. 30.48 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, -4)/ 
44. 19.99 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
45. 29.77 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
46. 25.82 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
47. 23.44 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
48. 22.54 (-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
49. 26.95 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -1) 
50. 27.91 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4) 
51. 27.09 (3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-3, 0) 
52. 27.95 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
53. 27.33 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -5) 
54. (17.63) (1, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, -4) 
55. 29.83 (-3, 5)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -1) 
56. (12.14) (3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3) 
57. 29.56 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5) 
58. 21.87 (3, 2)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, 0) 
59. 21.87 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
60. (31.03) (3, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5) 
61. 28.49 (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/ 
62. (16.73) (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0) 
63. 19.85 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0) 
64. 28.74 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0) 
65. 28.02 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1) 
66. 22.95 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
67. 23.74 (6, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -2) 
68. 20.48 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(6, -3) 
69. 21.86 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
70. 23.17 (3, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(2, 0) 
71. (14.62) (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0) 
72. 25.28 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/ 
73. 21.58 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -4)/(5, -4)/ 
74. 23.83 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
75. 20.12 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/ 
76. 22.84 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
77. 27.90 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3) 
78. 24.52 (-2, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(2, -5)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0) 
79. 21.94 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(-3, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -4)/(6, 0) 
80. (32.60) (3, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3) 
81. 24.43 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
82. 22.31 (3, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4) 
83. 18.76 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -3) 
84. 27.65 (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
85. 29.74 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
86. 24.44 (-2, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
87. (12.43) (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0) 
88. 22.96 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
89. 26.71 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
90. 30.02 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
91. 26.02 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2) 
92. 29.74 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1) 
93. 27.51 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
94. 19.93 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, -2)/ 
95. 21.32 (3, 5)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
96. 29.95 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, -2)/(1, -4)/(6, 0) 
97. 27.37 (-5, 3)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -2)/(6, 0) 
98. 22.33 (-3, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -1) 
99. 20.41 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -2)/ 
100. 27.19 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 9, 2015)

KevinG said:


> I'll be learning full ZBLL (mostly for OH)
> I'm not sure if I should learn sunes and asunes what do you guys think?



Learnt the other 5 subsets then see what you think imo



Bindedsa said:


> I've decided to learn full ZBLS for OH, we'll see how long it takes.



:O Ive been considering doing this for 2H when I finish ZBLL. How fast can you learn algs?


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 9, 2015)

KevinG said:


> How many cases to go?
> We might be able to race Full ZBLL to full ZBLS [emoji14]


Like 120? I'd be surprised if you were able beat me, zbls algs are really easy to learn


----------



## KevinG (Nov 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Like 120? I'd be surprised orbital beat me zbls algs are really easy to learn


Yeah, I don't it would work very well....


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

5.09 Skewb Diamond YTUWR (soooooon)
10.38 avg5 UWR 
12.xx avg12 I think
UWRs that no one cares about are sooooooo FTW


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 9, 2015)

9.04 Mo3. Not PB, but my PB has 2 PLL skips and all these were full step. I accidentally deleted the session, but the times were 8.66, 8.88, and 9.58 (I think?). I've never been so disappointed in a mid-9 before in my life.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 10, 2015)

FINISHED THE U SUBSET OF ZBLL! WOOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 10, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> FINISHED THE U SUBSET OF ZBLL! WOOHOOOOOOOO



nice! 

whats up with the "T set:100%(ish)" in your sig? did u skip the cases that you will basically never get or did u just skip ones with bad algs?


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> nice!
> 
> whats up with the "T set:100%(ish)" in your sig? did u skip the cases that you will basically never get or did u just skip ones with bad algs?


thanks!
Well I learnt them all, I have just forgotten a few of the T set and need to go over them, but It won't take long fix them


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 10, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> FINISHED THE U SUBSET OF ZBLL! WOOHOOOOOOOO



ayyy congrats bro


----------



## TorbinRoux (Nov 10, 2015)

By finished do you mean you just know the algs, or do you actually implement them in your solves? I feel like a lot of people confuse them when learning mass amounts of algs.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 10, 2015)

TorbinRoux said:


> By finished do you mean you just know the algs, or do you actually implement them in your solves? I feel like a lot of people confuse them when learning mass amounts of algs.


Both. The recog is slow initially but It improves a heap over time. I don't count an alg as learnt unless you can use it in solves

Also Thanks Praetorian!


----------



## TorbinRoux (Nov 10, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Both. The recog is slow initially but It improves a heap over time. I don't count an alg as learnt unless you can use it in solves


Thanks for the clarification, gj then!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 10, 2015)

9:15 2-7 relay and FINALLY 29.64 4x4 pb


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 10, 2015)

Carbon said:


> 9:15 2-7 relay and FINALLY 29.64 4x4 pb



Your home times are way faster than in comp, do you get nervous a lot?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 10, 2015)

im just gonna put it here instead of starting a thread. the new home page should have the recent threads visible.... its a lot smoother that way IMO.
not hating, just a suggestion


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 10, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> im just gonna put it here instead of starting a thread. the new home page should have the recent threads visible.... its a lot smoother that way IMO.
> not hating, just a suggestion



I agree. Meanwhile I'm sure you've figured out but for anybody having trouble from the new homepage, go to Forums -> Home and you'll get the old style recent threads bar at this url: https://www.speedsolving.com/old/index.php


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nothing too special about the average, but 2 sub-2's in the average 

Average: *2.46*

1. 2.88 U' F' R2 F' U F2 R F' U2 
2. 1.93 U F U' R2 U F2 R2 U R2 
3. (3.45) F2 U' R2 U' R F' R F2 U' 
4. (1.84) F2 U' R' F R' F' U F2 U' 
5. 2.58 U' R' F2 R U' F R2 F' R2

EDIT: Another one. Not PB Ao5, but I rarely get low-2ish averages, so this is quite nice

Average:* 2.25*

1. 2.57 U2 F2 R U2 R U R' F2 R 
2. 2.00 F2 R2 F' U' R F U R2 U 
3. (3.47) R U2 R U2 R F' U' F' R U' 
4. (1.83) U F' U F U' R F R2 U' 
5. 2.19 R' U2 F' R' F R2 U2 F' R'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 10, 2015)

3.66 pyraminx PB ao100


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2015)

PB Ao5 and tied my PB Ao12. Could have been better if I didn't have 2 counting 11's. I had a breakthrough about lookahead a few days ago (basically, I wasn't looking ahead at all, and now I am). That's why my times have dropped a bit recently. 

Average 5: *9.30*
Average 12: *9.85*

1. 9.37 R' F' U' B2 L2 U' D L B' R F2 D L2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 
2. 10.45 B2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 D B' U' B L B' R B2 D2 F' 
3. 9.01 R F' D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' L' R U' F R2 U B 
4. (8.34) R2 L2 U2 L' F' D F2 L' D' F2 B D2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' 
5. 9.98 L B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 L F D2 R2 F R2 D' F' U' L U' 
6. 8.90 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' R D' B D L U' L2 R2 B U' 
7. 11.09 R2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 F R2 F L U B F' D B' L' R2 U B 
8. (11.64) D' B2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 R' D F R U' B2 U F' 
9. 9.45 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 D' U F' D2 L2 D' L B 
10. 10.12 D' R B2 L R F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B R2 D' B2 L2 D2 U2 L 
11. 11.32 U2 B' R2 L F B' U R D R' D2 L F2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 R2 
12. 8.83 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R F2 U2 B' F L B D B' U


----------



## Artic (Nov 10, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> PB Ao5 and tied my PB Ao12. Could have been better if I didn't have 2 counting 11's. I had a breakthrough about lookahead a few days ago (basically, I wasn't looking ahead at all, and now I am). That's why my times have dropped a bit recently.
> 
> Average 5: *9.30*
> Average 12: *9.85*
> ...



Now to get rid of cross on top  Honestly, if you did that, you'd be sub 10 already.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 10, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> PB Ao5 and tied my PB Ao12. Could have been better if I didn't have 2 counting 11's. I had a breakthrough about lookahead a few days ago (basically, I wasn't looking ahead at all, and now I am). That's why my times have dropped a bit recently.
> 
> Average 5: *9.30*
> Average 12: *9.85*
> ...



cross on F isn't bad you could start with that


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 10, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> cross on F isn't bad you could start with that



I do that all the time, as long as you see your first pair it's fine.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I do that all the time, as long as you see your first pair it's fine.



I do cross on F and D about half and half


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 10, 2015)

7x7 

2:39.10, 2:28.64, 2:37.83 = 2:35.19 mo3 pb and first Sub 2:30 single

also 2:38.39 ao5 pb and 2:39.65 ao12 pb

edit: got my first Sub 40 megaminx single: 39.98


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 10, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> I do cross on F and D about half and half



Same, I have no idea why I do it, but I seem to do it a lot.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7
> 
> 2:39.10, 2:28.64, 2:37.83 = 2:35.19 mo3 pb and first Sub 2:30 single
> 
> ...



wtf

And almost sub-me avg12


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 10, 2015)

Soooo I just got a sub 30 Roux Ao12 and broke Single, Ao5, Ao12 and Ao50 pbs...
Roux Single: 23.37(still not sub 20 but getting there [emoji14])
Roux Ao5: 26.35 
Roux Ao12: 29.95
Roux Ao50: 32.97
I definitely wanna make roux my main method, I'd be the first in Italy that I know of xD
Edit: I'll still use cfop on big cubes ofc [emoji14]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 10, 2015)

sq1 PB ao5 finally sub20

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-10
avg of 5: 19.09

Time List:
1. (17.63) (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, 5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
2. 17.96 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
3. (24.60) (1, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
4. 20.93 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
5. 18.38 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, -2)


also 7x7 PB ao12: 3:45.04, PB by 4 seconds. Also 3:51 ao100


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 10, 2015)

8.36 3x3 single with LL skip. Not even PB lol


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 10, 2015)

pyraminx
Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-10
avg of 12: 3.01

Time List:
4.07, 2.97, 2.88, 2.54, 3.26, 2.84, (4.22), 2.83, (2.16), 2.69, 3.43, 2.56

rip counting 4 ;-;


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 10, 2015)

efficiency plz.

avg of 12: 8.51

Time List:
1. 7.90 B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 R' F' D B2 L D U2 R2 
2. 9.19 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U B R' F D' R' B U2 L' U R' 
3. 7.87 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D U' F2 U L2 U' R' B2 L2 F' R' D B' U' F L 
4. 9.36 U2 L2 F D2 B D2 F' L2 R2 B F D' R F' R' U R' B2 D F U2 
5. 7.86 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L' U B2 D' F' U2 R2 F B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 
6. 9.30 B' R' B2 R' B2 R' F2 L' R' U2 F2 D B2 L2 B' L' D F D' 
7. 7.84 B D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 D' U' B' L B2 F' D2 R B' D 
8. (9.38) R' B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B L U B' F D R D' U2 
9. (7.62) F' B' D R F' R L' D' F D2 F B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 D 
10. 9.11 L D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' L F2 D R2 F R' F R' B2 
11. 7.63 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F' D' L2 B R' B' L' R U' F2 
12. 9.02 D L F U R2 U' F2 U B' R' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> efficiency plz.
> 
> avg of 12: 8.51
> 
> ...



WAT
That's hilarious XD

Unrelated, pb 21.47 OH ao5


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 11, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> WAT
> That's hilarious XD
> 
> Unrelated, pb 21.47 OH ao5



lol after that streak of 797979 I got a 5 then a huge string of 8s. idek what is going on anymore.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 11, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> ...what? :confused:



I didn't know you were that fast :O


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 11, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> I didn't know you were that fast :O



I mean, I'm probably averaging like ~8.4, idk if that's scary or not. Probably been averaging that for like a month or so.

But I guess that means I'm making progress on my quest to become a spooky ghost! :3


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 11, 2015)

(13.320), 14.064, (19.044), 15.313, 13.337
Sub 15 avg of 5, partial ZB/ VH method. Like 1/2 ZBLL


----------



## Pharphuf7nik (Nov 11, 2015)

Today I did my first successful blind solve! 19:48.41


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes it is 4:14 on a school night. But, SQ-1 PB Ao12. The stupid counting 38 had a pop. 

Average: *31.38*

1. 38.65 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0) 
2. (23.93) (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2) 
3. 28.71 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(1, -4)/(3, -3) 
4. 32.01 (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
5. 30.62 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5)/ 
6. 35.65 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
7. 29.20 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(3, -4)/(-4, -2) 
8. (39.91) (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0) 
9. 25.54 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(-4, -2) 
10. 37.44 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(1, 0)/(4, -2) 
11. 26.99 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
12. 28.97 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2015)

7x7, all are PBs except the single

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-11
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4:24.29
worst: 5:06.77

mean of 3
current: 4:35.79 (σ = 13.30)
best: 4:35.79 (σ = 13.30)

avg of 5
current: 4:38.26 (σ = 10.49)
best: 4:37.73 (σ = 7.40)

avg of 12
current: 4:42.42 (σ = 11.87)
best: 4:42.42 (σ = 11.87)

Average: 4:42.42 (σ = 11.87)
Mean: 4:42.94

This was my first avg12 in a while lol


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 11, 2015)

50% of the way through H set!. Time for a very short break to compile this information


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 11, 2015)

Finally learnt the square-1 parity alg, which means I can finally solve one.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Finally learnt the square-1 parity alg, which means I can finally solve one.



gj, it's really fun

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
I got a Mega PB on caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
1:59.92, first ever sub-2


----------



## imvelox (Nov 11, 2015)

Got a stickerleß yuxin 5x5 today

Can't even lookahead, 1:00.15 avg5 on cam

i cri everitim y no sub1


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2015)

4. 8.00 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L B' L U R' B2 R2 L' F' L' U'

Quite good for Roux. Thought it was a 7.96, but the timer lagged. Don't have many sub-8s with Roux that that sucked


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Finally learnt the square-1 parity alg, which means I can finally solve one.



Yeah I need to get around to that...
I did get a 59.86 solve without parity, so I guess that's technically my pb single since it's the only full solve I've done


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2015)

Uuuuuhhhh wat
546. (0.62) R2 U R'
2x2 wat


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Uuuuuhhhh wat
> 546. (0.62) R2 U R'
> 2x2 wat


But 4 move optimal...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> But 4 move optimal...


Time for a 4mover relative to tps (4.77):
0.62 / 3 * 4 = 0.82, still PB. Happy?


----------



## sqAree (Nov 11, 2015)

What is the point of using scrambles that don't consider the 4-move rule? And the scramble is even given as this "R2 U R'"?


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Time for a 4mover relative to tps (4.77):
> 0.62 / 3 * 4 = 0.82, still PB. Happy?



You are so fast man


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 11, 2015)

Learned SQ-1 parity alg. Got a 44.68 single. (Cubeshape was kite-kite so that helped)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2015)

sqAree said:


> What is the point of using scrambles that don't consider the 4-move rule? And the scramble is even given as this "R2 U R'"?



I don't know what you mean by that...


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I don't know what you mean by that...



He meant that you knew the solution even before preinspection. 



Spoiler



I can do R U on 3x3 in 0.15 seconds. Typical CFOP solve is 55 moves. So from now my pb in 3x3 single is 4.12 (0.15*55/2)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> He meant that you knew the solution even before preinspection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I see. But I've encountered this problem before, so I paused between the first side and the LL skip (see here), so I was trying to make it more accurate. But yeah. It was also a solution I probably would have seen even if I didn't know the scramble, so if I had got it in comp, my time would be very slightly slower because of stackmat vs. keyboard.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 11, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Typical CFOP solve is 55 moves.



Is it really? Because if it is, that means I'm probably really inefficient with my solutions, my typical solve is like 65 XD


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Is it really? Because if it is, that means I'm probably really inefficient with my solutions, my typical solve is like 65 XD



I think mine is around 60, 65 if I use 2-look OLL. I don't think many people average 55 in a speedsolve.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> I think mine is around 60, 65 if I use 2-look OLL. I don't think many people average 55 in a speedsolve.



U L' F2 B' U2 R2 F L2 D2 U' R' F' D B' F' D U F' L B R2 L D' U B

y z2 //inspection
F2 R2 D' R' //cross (4)
R' U2 R U L' U L //F2L 1 (11)
U' y R' F U' R F' //F2L 2 (17)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 3 (25)
y' U2 R' F R F' // EO (30)
R U R' U R U R' //F2L 4 (37)
U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 //COLL (51)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL (59)

i just got a scramble from qqtimer and reconstructed a solve on it, ended up at 59 which i don't think is average for me, easy cross and i used COLL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 11, 2015)

mean of 3: *6.59*

Time List:
1. 5.45 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 U R' D2 U2 B U R' B2 F' R F2 
2. 7.25 L D' R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F R' U2 F2 D' B' F2 U L' 
3. 7.07 B' L B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 L B2 U2 D' L2 U F L' F' R D B'

reconstruction of the 5:

x2
B' R' U R' F
M' U' M U R' U M' U2 R' U r
U2 F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'
U2 M U' M U' M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M'

7.5 TPS

also this (6.22) L D F R U D L2 U' B R L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 L2 B2

y x
R M F r' U R2 B'
R' U M' U R' U R2 U M' U R M U R U' R' U R U' R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U M U M' U M U2 M

7.7 TPS ok


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 11, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> U L' F2 B' U2 R2 F L2 D2 U' R' F' D B' F' D U F' L B R2 L D' U B
> 
> y z2 //inspection
> F2 R2 D' R' //cross (4)
> ...



Because doing 5 move EO, solving pair and then 14 move COLL is completely normal lol. You should have simply solve 4th pair. I got 54 moves with first half of your solution. https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/CFOP it is said here that the average is 55, that's why I gave that number. It's quite accurate I think. I get almost always <60 moves (unless it's a N perm). First 5 solves I did right now with pure CFOP were; 42, 57, 59, 47 and 54 from Praetorian.


----------



## NeilH (Nov 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Time for a 4mover relative to tps (4.77):
> 0.62 / 3 * 4 = 0.82, still PB. Happy?



2x2 scrambles, according to WCA regs, should take four or more moves. use a random-state scrambler.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 12, 2015)

NeilH said:


> 2x2 scrambles, according to WCA regs, should take four or more moves. use a random-state scrambler.



Hmmm... I might try that out, if that's not what I'm already using.


----------



## NeilH (Nov 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Hmmm... I might try that out, if that's not what I'm already using.



what timer/scrambler are you using right now?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 12, 2015)

NeilH said:


> what timer/scrambler are you using right now?



Most random state scramblers dont filter out scrambles that arent wca legal. I have gotten multiple 3 movers on cstimer.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Most random state scramblers dont filter out scrambles that arent wca legal. I have gotten multiple 3 movers on cstimer.



Even the WCA one? Seems like false advertising.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Even the WCA one? Seems like false advertising.



oh please jabari


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2015)

Today, after nearly 23 months of cubing (or 34 years depending on how you look at it) I finally know a G-perm.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 12, 2015)

57.51 SQ-1 ao5. Day one is going well.

Edit: The parity alg currently takes me 20 seconds to complete...


----------



## NeilH (Nov 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Most random state scramblers dont filter out scrambles that arent wca legal. I have gotten multiple 3 movers on cstimer.



oh...

do you know if qqtimer filters out illegal scrambles?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 12, 2015)

NeilH said:


> oh...
> 
> do you know if qqtimer filters out illegal scrambles?



I havent used qqtimer extensively, but im sure it doesnt. idk if its hard to program into your scrambler or what...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 12, 2015)

NeilH said:


> what timer/scrambler are you using right now?



ChaoTimer, random state


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-12
avg of 12: 3.91

Time List:
1. 3.56 U' R' U B R' L U R' 
2. 3.68 U L' B' R U L U' R U 
3. 2.64 R B' L U R L U B' U' 
4. 4.46 B' U' R B L R' L U' L' 
5. (8.12) U B' L R' B' R L U' 
6. 3.85 B' L' R B' R' B U' L 
7. 4.42 U R U R U' R' L' B' L' 
8. 3.67 B' L R' B' L U' B R 
9. 3.90 L' U' B' R' L U' R B' R 
10. 4.67 U' L B' L' B R U B R' 
11. 4.23 R' B R L U' R L' U R 
12. (2.47) B L U R U B U B
PB  idk what my ao5 PB is tho it's like low 3's


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 12, 2015)

kinda WTF: 12.601 OH ao12, was only paying attention to non rolling averages of 5s and suddenly Prisma tells me I got a PB. Also, I seem to do pretty well at 2am.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 12, 2015)

13.05 AO100. Not PB, but better than I expected considering that I've barely cubed since early August. I did get slower.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 12, 2015)

4:15.89 7x7 PB single, it had 2 lockups that took like 7 seconds in total to fix 

Edit: 4:37.25 PB avg5, had many lockups ugh


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 12, 2015)

Best ao12 from my first timed square-1 session. Would have been faster (and the session would have been longer) if my cubetwist wasn't a piece of **** which has three corner or edge caps falling out during every solve.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-12
avg of 12: 1:13.789

Time List:
1. 1:24.430 (1, -3)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
2. (1:27.113) (-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
3. 1:15.403 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(4, 0) 
4. (50.928) (-5, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3) 
5. 1:19.138 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
6. 1:12.287 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -4) 
7. 1:12.798 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4) 
8. 1:22.129 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
9. 1:09.908 (-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
10. 1:04.705 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/ 
11. 1:00.598 (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
12. 1:16.496 (3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 12, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Best ao12 from my first timed square-1 session. Would have been faster (and the session would have been longer) if my cubetwist wasn't a piece of **** which has three corner or edge caps falling out during every solve.



We seem to have picked up SQ-1 at the exact same time 

45.34 single with parity :/ CP skip, should have been pb.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> We seem to have picked up SQ-1 at the exact same time
> 
> 45.34 single with parity :/ CP skip, should have been pb.



Yep Btw, what square-1 are you using? Also, do you use full beginners' method (like me lol) or advanced cube shape (scallop kite) and more algs for other steps?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 12, 2015)

2k views on my channel. And 58000th post on thread 57999th Reply


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 12, 2015)

58000th reply


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 12, 2015)

59.94 megaminx ao300, going for sub1 ao500 soon


----------



## imvelox (Nov 12, 2015)

53.15 5x5 single with Yuxin


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 12, 2015)

ZOMG YASSSSS
17.94, (15.52), 16.69, (22.69), 16.32 = 16.98 3x3 PB avg5!!!!!!!!
Also, I finally sub5'd 6x6, with a time of 4:51.12


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 12, 2015)

1:09.46 5x5 avg12

Haven't practiced seriously in a while, glad I don't completely suck


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 13, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-12
avg of 5: 8.13

swag

Time List:
1. 6.88 B2 U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 
2. (13.25) F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 
3. 9.68 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D2 B2 L2 
4. 7.82 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 
5. (6.83) F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 13, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Yep Btw, what square-1 are you using? Also, do you use full beginners' method (like me lol) or advanced cube shape (scallop kite) and more algs for other steps?



I'm using beginner's method, I learned from Brandon Lin's youtube tutorial and I picked up two extra EO algs (opp-opp and adj-adj) from Sarah Strong's site.
I have a Calvin's currently, but I'm really eyeing the Qiyi since everybody seems to be raving about it.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 13, 2015)

Just ordered a stickerless QiYi SQ1!  inb4 I get sub-30 avgs


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 13, 2015)

First SQ-1 ao100, 1:15.17, not bad for two days I guess


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 13, 2015)

OMG ZB pbs
all ZB except the 11 which was COLL/EPLL
This is a 13.55 Avg of 5, Pb with ZB! and the single is PB with ZB too! wow I'm actually getting somewhere, it should have been sub 10 lol but I screwed up on the AUF lol
10.857, 18.054, 13.705, 11.657, 15.289


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 13, 2015)

First Megaminx Avg5 ever! Not too shabby considering I've only done 7 timed megaminx solves ever [emoji14]
Ao5: 5:52.41



Spoiler



cubetype,solvetype,time,date,steps,plustwo,blind,scramble
Megaminx,"Default",6:15.21,Nov 13 2015 - 16:35:20,,n,n,"D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- U 
D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ U 
D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ U 
"
Megaminx,"Default",4:28.17,Nov 13 2015 - 16:26:44,,n,n,"D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ U 
D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
"
Megaminx,"Default",5:27.32,Nov 12 2015 - 19:20:57,,y,n,"R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- U'
D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ U'
D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ U'
D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- U 
"
Megaminx,"Default",6:47.66,Nov 12 2015 - 19:12:59,,n,n,"D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ U 
D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- U'
"
Megaminx,"Default",5:54.69,Nov 3 2015 - 16:53:59,,n,n,"R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- U 
D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ U 
"


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 13, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> First Megaminx Avg5 ever! Not too shabby considering I've only done 7 timed megaminx solves ever [emoji14]
> Ao5: 5:52.41
> 
> 
> ...



Mega is really easy to get PB singles on when you're avging 5:00, soon your PB single will be 3:xx. Keep it up!


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Mega is really easy to get PB singles on when you're avging 5:00, soon your PB single will be 3:xx. Keep it up!


Thanks m8, appreciate it


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 13, 2015)

WAT YASS 16.44 3x3 PB ao5 ON CAAAAAAMMMMM
mom
i got a peeeebeee


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 13, 2015)

Sub 5 mega Ao5 and sub 4:20(lol) single!
Ao5: 4:51.04
Sniggle: 4:12.38
I'm really liking Megaminx, I think I wanna start practicing it more. I need a better one tho, my SS locks up a ton and I don't feel like modding it. [emoji14]

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> WAT YASS 16.44 3x3 PB ao5 ON CAAAAAAMMMMM
> mom
> i got a peeeebeee


gj! About a sec and a half faster than mine.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 13, 2015)

pretty good mega ao5, 3rd best if i am not mistaken:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-13
avg of 5: 55.39

Time List:
1. 55.77 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
2. (52.10) R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
3. (1:06.76) R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
4. 57.89 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
5. 52.51 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 13, 2015)

ZB/VH LL avg of 1000 done over 7 days
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 0.674
worst time: 1:00.483

current avg5: 6.137 (σ = 2.38)
best avg5: 2.270 (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 4.706 (σ = 2.15)
best avg12: 3.992 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 5.671 (σ = 2.96)
best avg100: 5.541 (σ = 2.64)

current avg1000: 7.386 (σ = 4.21)
best avg1000: 7.386 (σ = 4.21)

session avg: 7.386 (σ = 4.21)
session mean: 8.365


beware the spoiler



Spoiler



9.705, 5.897, 5.018, 5.761, 10.890, 8.792, 3.808, 4.376, 7.496, 11.186, 0.970, 11.225, 16.225, 5.865, 7.442, 4.946, 5.147, 4.003, 5.600, 4.385, 7.961, 6.920, 7.754, 13.728, 7.618, 5.739, 5.993, 9.281, 22.521, 1.858, 6.825, 17.321, 13.121, 26.713, 1.409, 9.089, 5.168, 3.848, 3.099, 14.314, 8.032, 12.193, 7.570, 4.592, 9.144, 27.761, 0.913, 4.808, 8.073, 2.872, 16.737, 9.787, 5.769, 59.770, 10.273, 2.314, 5.049, 6.057, 8.289, 6.072, 4.338, 10.473, 4.905, 4.425, 20.987, 10.657, 4.016, 4.883, 3.396, 4.921, 3.561, 2.745, 1.608, 22.625, 4.154, 3.024, 8.625, 4.768, 13.779, 9.881, 8.849, 50.338, 5.448, 9.873, 1.840, 1:00.483, 7.073, 4.226, 9.241, 6.032, 9.522, 8.936, 5.081, 1.888, 10.857, 4.401, 10.433, 3.802, 4.162, 9.322, 4.889, 5.969, 7.930, 6.673, 7.249, 12.315, 6.097, 4.897, 26.083, 4.475, 6.081, 6.296, 6.785, 4.968, 2.554, 6.289, 34.185, 2.104, 2.408, 36.625, 24.044, 4.450, 4.507, 7.162, 7.530, 24.777, 11.298, 5.433, 8.800, 16.969, 7.098, 6.498, 3.304, 6.585, 39.792, 16.512, 7.992, 4.384, 10.994, 25.386, 4.729, 4.146, 4.400, 7.360, 12.424, 5.153, 3.665, 4.489, 20.809, 5.113, 13.681, 16.665, 10.369, 4.593, 3.489, 3.215, 36.307, 7.041, 4.769, 2.113, 32.444, 2.513, 3.737, 57.115, 1.873, 3.040, 10.827, 14.744, 37.530, 6.513, 3.681, 8.873, 13.673, 3.384, 5.680, 4.025, 10.537, 7.368, 4.312, 16.073, 21.505, 7.209, 4.593, 8.354, 7.297, 14.601, 7.706, 15.355, 11.417, 4.896, 4.832, 1.025, 2.856, 34.017, 2.547, 22.425, 4.848, 2.961, 4.224, 9.385, 7.664, 12.578, 17.305, 6.233, 11.712, 5.745, 1.928, 11.770, 9.289, 1.785, 3.680, 6.577, 7.256, 3.697, 1.680, 10.449, 6.848, 11.762, 1.706, 11.386, 4.330, 28.659, 6.129, 7.920, 3.298, 3.625, 46.793, 7.346, 5.690, 4.522, 4.721, 3.898, 7.633, 6.832, 3.688, 9.635, 22.113, 6.385, 9.497, 2.994, 1.544, 5.057, 3.520, 5.513, 1.984, 3.128, 3.643, 19.369, 10.353, 10.304, 4.435, 18.738, 8.586, 11.648, 10.602, 15.378, 3.800, 5.745, 7.050, 1.152, 16.793, 15.522, 3.993, 7.928, 1.185, 4.272, 7.153, 2.945, 3.571, 9.097, 10.289, 1.138, 6.835, 11.521, 16.481, 7.529, 5.777, 12.640, 2.649, 7.648, 20.337, 4.361, 8.344, 10.745, 9.025, 4.136, 1.280, 5.752, 6.176, 9.762, 15.687, 7.737, 3.216, 22.413, 4.304, 7.423, 3.321, 17.924, 3.507, 5.534, 1.680, 8.144, 9.521, 19.302, 3.473, 4.849, 1.784, 4.447, 5.128, 8.223, 18.248, 4.264, 4.280, 11.620, 4.539, 4.527, 6.787, 4.107, 7.818, 15.447, 13.749, 25.355, 8.838, 7.037, 11.048, 9.914, 11.304, 2.553, 7.711, 4.756, 15.929, 6.060, 5.820, 3.912, 3.775, 9.400, 8.030, 22.287, 6.037, 6.852, 6.167, 3.941, 0.792, 5.409, 8.311, 5.605, 3.593, 10.113, 8.508, 2.105, 5.872, 7.325, 5.502, 11.458, 6.823, 8.728, 3.770, 10.428, 5.262, 10.483, 6.390, 1.418, 3.992, 16.366, 20.539, 10.882, 13.818, 11.024, 16.468, 4.254, 5.121, 12.340, 9.212, 32.180, 5.459, 14.537, 4.538, 28.146, 4.129, 10.105, 1.954, 5.545, 3.136, 21.418, 7.264, 13.250, 4.120, 3.912, 13.889, 8.560, 15.531, 13.753, 15.266, 15.384, 6.512, 5.808, 6.240, 9.169, 13.352, 4.624, 1.560, 12.634, 10.232, 5.608, 19.410, 6.417, 2.416, 6.496, 28.259, 13.592, 1.072, 3.953, 16.513, 5.032, 8.026, 23.913, 46.697, 11.377, 4.472, 2.784, 4.552, 18.929, 17.603, 3.946, 5.112, 4.313, 4.369, 14.546, 6.747, 3.873, 12.669, 2.626, 11.089, 4.084, 2.434, 15.594, 0.674, 5.837, 2.856, 3.842, 10.587, 7.878, 8.248, 7.834, 4.736, 7.945, 8.986, 2.745, 2.801, 8.106, 3.328, 13.226, 7.113, 6.172, 8.396, 3.538, 4.340, 3.176, 5.298, 5.019, 6.184, 5.183, 4.419, 12.589, 5.511, 3.417, 7.841, 3.266, 9.309, 6.553, 1.737, 5.138, 11.415, 4.167, 16.529, 10.523, 2.569, 6.103, 2.530, 11.214, 2.864, 3.482, 9.062, 8.585, 4.514, 13.660, 14.694, 3.955, 1.668, 6.882, 14.854, 9.826, 16.804, 2.640, 11.922, 9.605, 14.389, 5.764, 5.845, 7.347, 5.833, 9.652, 12.977, 3.706, 3.551, 3.532, 7.757, 11.778, 13.161, 19.268, 33.419, 1.889, 8.782, 5.898, 8.162, 3.120, 7.355, 8.432, 5.979, 4.384, 8.373, 13.982, 2.808, 6.099, 9.244, 4.345, 3.016, 4.808, 2.387, 3.841, 2.904, 30.161, 3.080, 15.833, 5.262, 9.599, 13.933, 3.458, 11.449, 11.189, 6.016, 28.062, 4.902, 4.437, 14.965, 5.463, 9.874, 4.401, 3.763, 2.649, 1.248, 15.176, 4.139, 5.624, 5.618, 8.136, 42.482, 37.331, 7.587, 7.121, 4.810, 16.953, 3.947, 17.628, 11.034, 4.773, 5.845, 6.538, 11.978, 5.917, 7.024, 18.881, 7.230, 6.305, 4.913, 6.392, 4.431, 9.732, 9.825, 5.670, 17.372, 4.620, 2.314, 9.217, 15.445, 6.126, 2.089, 6.024, 19.514, 2.587, 14.495, 0.777, 3.545, 13.240, 4.684, 2.978, 13.526, 3.425, 3.922, 7.897, 2.424, 2.746, 7.793, 3.906, 3.497, 5.323, 10.935, 10.024, 6.120, 4.490, 6.731, 7.779, 17.302, 0.970, 11.738, 1.977, 9.884, 0.880, 3.960, 3.869, 5.358, 4.265, 7.281, 1.137, 6.064, 5.441, 5.041, 3.442, 4.626, 7.252, 7.038, 11.529, 3.656, 15.796, 10.822, 21.152, 12.825, 6.511, 8.273, 5.947, 3.760, 21.278, 5.392, 29.404, 8.597, 4.619, 32.249, 4.161, 6.224, 8.531, 5.539, 7.876, 1.698, 2.960, 2.449, 1.841, 7.653, 10.929, 10.269, 7.192, 4.020, 5.721, 2.698, 4.918, 8.228, 11.722, 4.479, 10.679, 3.857, 5.306, 4.862, 8.597, 13.665, 1.961, 12.692, 4.891, 11.555, 4.467, 27.184, 32.561, 31.158, 7.501, 11.916, 5.847, 17.054, 4.879, 8.072, 22.860, 15.017, 12.962, 6.601, 12.967, 5.723, 3.770, 6.835, 35.435, 37.288, 11.318, 3.298, 5.401, 4.644, 7.417, 5.809, 2.385, 1.336, 4.049, 9.082, 8.505, 10.745, 10.161, 5.784, 3.520, 14.018, 18.697, 1.473, 20.144, 11.418, 10.073, 4.944, 4.648, 10.385, 4.841, 14.801, 17.552, 3.409, 2.968, 21.857, 5.393, 3.800, 3.912, 10.552, 3.034, 8.345, 4.841, 7.778, 6.673, 11.576, 12.056, 21.536, 3.386, 4.681, 4.416, 5.152, 4.736, 3.368, 2.761, 1.825, 2.553, 6.545, 4.600, 4.657, 10.056, 7.329, 1.409, 6.826, 15.201, 3.401, 3.240, 1.472, 5.578, 3.810, 4.888, 6.288, 4.160, 3.585, 5.258, 5.281, 5.618, 4.320, 11.241, 8.168, 6.800, 11.872, 3.953, 2.970, 13.072, 2.514, 7.618, 3.897, 13.112, 5.480, 4.361, 4.977, 7.993, 13.193, 3.793, 3.657, 15.571, 17.569, 11.512, 3.937, 3.849, 5.168, 3.786, 3.947, 4.105, 34.745, 7.281, 9.304, 5.799, 3.920, 4.281, 5.177, 11.056, 10.233, 9.954, 4.144, 6.337, 3.921, 6.640, 5.562, 3.481, 16.721, 1.696, 11.049, 5.153, 3.600, 5.569, 2.032, 8.249, 18.496, 3.705, 7.897, 6.729, 4.281, 4.216, 12.928, 5.674, 5.408, 2.464, 10.700, 3.122, 1.769, 7.097, 29.370, 3.688, 2.665, 7.297, 4.992, 4.441, 3.586, 3.112, 6.536, 1.818, 10.785, 0.984, 10.561, 2.752, 8.689, 4.000, 4.712, 4.416, 3.345, 8.266, 8.386, 6.569, 33.850, 3.089, 7.257, 11.281, 4.881, 3.426, 13.899, 10.921, 14.961, 5.251, 1.616, 4.601, 4.554, 6.672, 9.234, 5.992, 8.225, 6.387, 4.872, 6.497, 8.232, 9.201, 4.161, 3.513, 5.161, 8.209, 5.562, 9.042, 11.449, 7.736, 3.065, 3.578, 19.024, 3.914, 4.777, 6.584, 8.568, 4.648, 6.058, 2.977, 4.472, 3.377, 2.929, 5.504, 12.568, 4.057, 4.825, 3.936, 5.409, 6.169, 1.889, 3.809, 10.154, 38.225, 5.210, 5.536, 16.105, 2.569, 10.306, 3.473, 1.889, 1.025, 1.448, 6.929, 5.338, 5.641, 3.504, 5.055, 6.841, 5.448, 4.258, 2.872, 3.593, 9.314, 7.233, 4.984, 4.920, 3.108, 13.745, 4.063, 6.361, 4.000, 3.352, 10.600, 9.864, 4.810, 6.058, 5.241, 13.689, 4.507, 7.258, 10.050, 5.681, 2.856, 6.130, 3.154, 3.552, 4.073, 3.617, 4.169, 5.738, 4.106, 4.306, 2.777, 4.346, 14.480, 5.497, 6.345, 3.881, 5.193, 2.777, 2.528, 4.920, 37.316, 4.985, 0.866, 10.593, 4.690, 5.161, 1.482, 15.609, 7.874, 4.632, 5.217, 5.624, 3.248, 3.968, 4.360, 7.490, 25.754, 12.065, 3.208, 16.593, 5.178, 2.721, 4.056, 0.825, 3.043, 2.762, 3.392, 3.009, 7.523, 7.497, 7.881 
"


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 13, 2015)

QiYi Squan is a gamechanger. 

Ao5: *24.72*
Ao12: *29.03*

1. 32.82 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2) 
2. 29.94 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
3. 26.21 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
4. (49.78) (3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1) 
5. (22.21) (3, -1)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5) 
6. 31.86 (-2, 3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
7. 22.89 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
8. 22.87 (3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
9. 28.41 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
10. 37.87 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(5, 0) 
11. 28.63 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
12. 28.77 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 13, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> QiYi Squan is a gamechanger.
> 
> Ao5: *24.72*
> Ao12: *29.03*
> ...



Really? Good, I just ordered one


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Really? Good, I just ordered one


Not even in the same league as Calvin's or Mf8 V1.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 13, 2015)

59.69 today's mega ao50, nice to be still sub1 without practising for weeks now. also 50.6x single gj


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 13, 2015)

Single: *19.80*
Average: *27.47*

1. 20.58 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0) 
2. 26.25 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
3. 26.42 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
4. 25.80 (-3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2) 
5. (38.65) (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(-3, -2)/ 
6. (19.80) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, -4) 
7. 36.45 (3, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
8. 29.13 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0) 
9. 22.93 (-3, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -4) 
10. 35.00 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
11. 27.00 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
12. 25.17 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)

EDIT: Rolled into a 27.10 average of 12


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 13, 2015)

And here I am with my cubetwist...

PB AO12:
Average: 18.55
Best: 14.05
Worst: 23.13
Mean: 18.55
Standard Deviation: 2.94

1: 15.94	(0,-1) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (4,-4) / (-3,-2) / 
2: 21.27	(0,2) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0)
3: 15.55	(0,2) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (6,-3) / (-3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / 
4: 14.93	(1,0) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / 
5: 17.63	(0,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)
6: 19.23	(0,-1) / (4,-2) / (2,5) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / 
7: 23.09	(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (-1,-2) / (0,-5) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / 
8: 18.04	(0,-1) / (-2,4) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / 
9: 19.54	(4,0) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-4) / (2,0)
10: (23.13)	(3,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (5,0) / (3,-2) / (1,0) / (-2,0)
11: 20.25	(-5,0) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / 
12: (14.05)	(0,-1) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (1,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) /

On the fourth solve, I was at pure adjacent parity at 7, but lockups exist.


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 13, 2015)

To add to the squan PB train:
16.77 ao5
12.21 single


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 14, 2015)

fine, I'll come. 2 consecutive SQ1 sub-30s, that's good for me :/


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2015)

Counting 16 

Average of 12: 13.181
1. 13.984 (0, 2) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -2) / (2, -2)
2. 10.810 (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -5) / (6, 0)
3. 13.066 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -5) / 
4. 13.223 (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -1) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4)
5. 13.536 (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2)
6. 16.117 (-2, 3) / (-4, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -4) / (0, -2) / 
7. (16.705) (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0)
8. 12.474 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 0) / (4, -5)
9. 12.054 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0)
10. (10.641) (0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, 0)
11. 14.423 (6, 5) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (4, -3) / 
12. 12.127 (6, 2) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -3)

EDIT: 12.726 avg12 later in the session


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 14, 2015)

mpcuber1 said:


> 15.40 Moyu Aolong V2
> Three cross edges were already in so I could see my first F2L pair in inspection which really helped.
> Pretty amazing cube even out of the box. Much better than my lubed Zhanchi



Nice! I also have a Moyu Aolong V2 and actually just now got a new PB of 21.02. (I know, I suck)


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 14, 2015)

1:09.87, 1:12.20, 1:16.88, 1:22.32, 1:19.60, (1:27.07), (1:09.29), 1:13.91, 1:19.04, 1:14.09, 1:20.16, 1:19.96 = 1:16.80 avg12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:16.80
1. 1:09.87 F l2 D2 B2 u r f u d2 R' d f F2 R' r2 l' L f' b2 F l u2 R l' U r l' L' d' L2 R2 u' L d B' u b' r u b U b' F d' l2 u R' l' u2 d' U2 R' l' b' d f B F U2 F2 
2. 1:12.20 D' F2 R' D' f' R2 b' U2 B U2 R' l2 D' b2 u' R' f2 u2 f' b B2 l2 F' f2 b' l U2 d' B' U' L2 u' r R L2 U' u' l2 f' l f' L' R' u2 D2 f' u b' l2 d l2 f2 U' f2 F2 D2 R2 F' r2 d' 
3. 1:16.88 L' f' L2 B2 u' l2 r2 B' u' l L' R B2 b F2 l D F f R2 b' d' R2 U L' U' r D L2 R2 U2 F' u L F' L d L2 l U2 B' D U B F' u' r' R2 b' D B2 l' d' R' f' B' L l' D d 
4. 1:22.32 u' d2 b2 R' f' U2 b l' D R2 r2 L u2 D R2 f' U2 b' D2 f' D' U2 l b l' b L2 D2 B d2 D' L2 B2 D l b2 r2 U' F B D d2 R r F2 r l R' b2 U b r2 b2 R' B r2 U F' L f 
5. 1:19.60 F2 l r' u2 U d2 F u2 b2 B' f l' f2 D2 b2 l' L b' R' L2 u2 B2 R U F u b f' D2 L l' u2 B' f2 d' b2 B2 F' L' B r F2 f2 u2 l2 u' R u2 R' u' d2 U' R U d2 u' l' R' d' l2 
6. (1:27.07) u2 d D F2 R2 B2 L' R2 u' l2 r F u2 l' F r L2 D' B2 F2 u2 r2 l U' l' L2 D u2 F2 R' D l d2 l' B' L2 l2 D2 L' l' U R d' F D d r' d2 f' d2 D' r2 u' f2 u F' l2 d2 U b2 
7. (1:09.29) D' r2 D2 f2 D F U R' u' F2 l' D B L R' r' l U B u f2 U2 B2 R F R' D2 u' f2 l2 b B' F r f2 d2 R2 U' B' u' U2 b2 l u b F L D l2 U l' R D B U' B2 R' U2 d2 R2 
8. 1:13.91 f u' f L' b B' R2 f' l2 L2 F' r' f' d2 r b R' b f' R' u B2 b2 U2 B' L l' B2 l U2 r F d2 b2 L' l' f L' b u l' u' d' L l' f2 u' F2 b d F B2 b' r' R' D' d B' b2 F 
9. 1:19.04 D' R2 f' D' l' r f' B U2 f' l d' F u2 R u' r2 R F2 D R L2 r' d2 F d2 F' D2 R' d R L B2 b d' u l' d2 r' f' R2 l2 b F d' U2 R D' b' r R b' R' b B R r' f2 R B2 
10. 1:14.09 R' l b2 f2 l b R u F f r2 D2 U' B' l2 f U' b l2 R' U L l D B' b u2 r' u2 F D2 b F2 l' u' d R' u2 F d2 B2 R2 u' B2 f' U' f' D' d2 B2 r' U' d2 l' D' R' r2 F' d2 D2 
11. 1:20.16 l2 F' f' B' R f' d2 R' u B2 L f D' u F2 b u2 B r' d2 f2 d D b B' R' B D2 d' U2 b' u B' l' D2 U L' F u2 D' R2 f' d2 f' U f L2 U R l' r2 U2 b' L B D d b2 l' f' 
12. 1:19.96 U B' r2 l2 u' b' R F d b l' U' f2 r' f D2 d' L b U' l2 r' L R u D2 B' l2 d' b' f' R' F' R' U b' R' F2 L2 f d F' d2 U l2 r2 u' R2 B' F l' u B L2 B U2 b' R' f' B'


----------



## Torch (Nov 14, 2015)

Just ordered a Qiyi Sq-1. I'm expecting great accomplishments soon.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 14, 2015)

Pyraminx PB single 3.86, ao50: 8.76, Ao100: 9.26

ao50 is old


----------



## sqAree (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice, I also just finished an ao100 Pyra with new pbs: ao50: 8.51 , ao100: 8.80.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 14, 2015)

1. *19.02* (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)


----------



## Hari (Nov 14, 2015)

Some OH PBs. 24.00 single, 31.62 ao5, 34.01 ao12 and 36.30 ao50

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 14, 2015)

Accomplishment is as follows:
GOT SUB 20 WITH ZB consistently woohoo!

Also hiatus over and earnt some pi. PI is now at a nice even 10%, a nice round number to finish on for the night

End accomplishment


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2015)

finally sub-11 ao5 on cam
Average of 5: 10.92
1. 11.25 R B2 L F2 D2 R F2 L U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L' U' F' L R' D B'
2. (8.62) F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' U' B F R2 D' B R D U2
3. (13.06) D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B L2 D2 B' L' D' U' B' D2 R2
4. 12.16 R2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R' U' L B' D' L' U2 L2 R U
5. 9.35 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F' L2 B2 U' R F D2 R D' L' D' U2 L'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol I suck at mega, 2 sub50's in between 3 sup1's 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-14
avg of 5: 57.63

Time List:
1. (48.58) 
2. (1:02.77) 
3. 1:00.43 
4. 1:02.59 
5. 49.86


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 14, 2015)

PB OH Single (Sub-Noah!)

I love blue cross now

1. 26.01 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 F U2 R' F2 D' R U2 F' L2


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 14, 2015)

OH PB single:

13.26


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> OH PB single:
> 
> 13.26



Your previous one was official?

Also got a sub-25 OH PB ao12 just now, but I can't remember the exact time.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Your previous one was official?
> 
> Also got a sub-25 OH PB ao12 just now, but I can't remember the exact time.



Pls don't practice OH
;_;


----------



## TDM (Nov 14, 2015)

86. 11.95 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D U B D2 B U' B2 D' R' L' D2 U

PB for NM blocks. Wasted two seconds on 4c recognition, so it should've been sub-10, but the rest of the solve had no more pauses than normal - if anything there were less because I 1-looked FB and the first square of SB.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 14, 2015)

Lucas Mega NR Single, and sub50 avg too :tu

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1235/events/10/rounds/1/results

Also Ricky has a better avg than me now  Will beat it next comp tho since my avg is nothing special or crazy good


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 14, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Your previous one was official?



Yep lol. They were both OLL skips to U-perms with no AUF.


----------



## Bubtore (Nov 14, 2015)

7.78 team solve with Robin Tschümperlin ! (UWR ?)

Scramble // F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D2 B' L B D' U L B' R2 B D2 U'

(me) Cross // L' U R' F
(him) 1.Pair // (y2) L' U' L R' U R
(me) 2. Pair // (y2) y U L' U' L U' L' U' L
(him) 3.Pair // (y2) U2 y' R U R' U R U' R'
(me) 4. Pair // (y2) y R U2 R' U R U' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 14, 2015)

Skewb 3.23 NR avg by Carsten! Super GJ 

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1235/events/20/rounds/2/results

Also Kevin GJ avg!


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 14, 2015)

New PB of 20.51. Almost got my first sub-20 solve


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 14, 2015)

49.83 megaminx avg with 43.80 single NR on cam and also a 2:51.xy 7x7 mo3 on cam


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 14, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 49.83 megaminx avg with 43.80 single NR on cam and also a 2:51.xy 7x7 mo3 on cam



Woah you filmed your solves! I thought you don't like being filmed? Tell us when you uploaded them


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

Megaminx PB's:
ao5:
56.04, (48.25(!)), (58.91), 55.54, 52.05 -> 54.54 ao5, first sub55 yay

ao12: 
(48.25), 58.91, 55.54, 52.05, (1:03.60), 54.60, 57.52, 55.91, 59.51, 53.27, 54.79, 54.91 -> 55.70 ao12, PB by over second 

also today's ao50: 58.90  Still improvin'


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 15, 2015)

:O skoob PB avg12
7.91, 4.89, 7.07, 8.55, (13.29), 4.96, 7.89, 4.82, 6.38, 6.02, 6.92, (4.29)


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 15, 2015)

Just got down and did my first Ao100 in one session and got a 28.85 Ao100. 
Do you guys do your Ao100s in one sit-down or over time?


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 15, 2015)

Joel2274 said:


> Just got down and did my first Ao100 in one session and got a 28.85 Ao100.
> Do you guys do your Ao100s in one sit-down or over time?



Every now and then I do it all together but usually I do 30-50 solves at a time.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 15, 2015)

Joel2274 said:


> Just got down and did my first Ao100 in one session and got a 28.85 Ao100.
> Do you guys do your Ao100s in one sit-down or over time?



one sitting. this is definitely better than over time since it lets you warm up and peak at 70-100 solves. I pretty much never start a session unless I know I have enough time for 100 solves.


----------



## Torch (Nov 15, 2015)

OH

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-14
avg of 5: 20.51

Time List:
1. 19.99 F' R' U2 L U B2 U F' L U2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 
2. (19.66) L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F' D' L' F2 U' B R' F' R' F' D2 
3. (23.95) L2 B2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 D' B F' R B' U R D R' 
4. 20.12 B2 R U' B' R' U' R F' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 L2 
5. 21.42 L2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L D' B2 R2 B2 F' R U' F R'


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yo OLLiver, UWR!! 11 Cubes 1 breath! 3:45! Video uploading ATM!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 15, 2015)

7.89 R2 B F L2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' R' F' L' U2 R2 F2 D R2 F' D' 

y2 B' R' U' L F' D2
d R' U' R2 U R'
L U L' y' R U R' 
L' U' L U2 L' U L 
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R 

Second best solve ever


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 15, 2015)

squan
(39.38) 28.73 30.69 31.53 (26.09) = 30.32 pb avg5 yay


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 15, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Yo OLLiver, UWR!! 11 Cubes 1 breath! 3:45! Video uploading ATM!




gonna beat you again.....grrrrrr nice job anyway


----------



## rybaby (Nov 15, 2015)

Sub 10 official average


----------



## Chree (Nov 15, 2015)

New PB Ao5: 11.48
And PB Ao12: 12.99... finally sub13!!!

Good, Tanglong.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2015)

View attachment 5646
;_;


----------



## imvelox (Nov 15, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 49.83 megaminx avg with 43.80 single NR on cam and also a 2:51.xy 7x7 mo3 on cam



You recorded your solves wtf? 
Also nice megaminx times


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 15, 2015)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 4x4 PB SINGLE!!!! I now feel motivated to pratcise 4x4

53. 48.386 U2 L2 R D R Fw Uw' U' Rw' L Uw B Uw2 R D2 B' U Fw L2 R Fw' R' U D2 B' Rw R2 U' D' Uw B R Rw B' F2 D2 B' L2 Uw D2


----------



## ottozing (Nov 15, 2015)

Sub 15 avg100 numero 2. Could've been better, one DNF was U2 D2 off and the other was a middle flip off. Still, getting a lot more sub OcR singles 



Spoiler: Average of 100: 14.910



1. (9.788) (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2)
2. 14.726 (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -5) / (5, 0)
3. 12.577 (-3, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (2, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0)
4. 16.240 (4, -3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0)
5. 16.520 (-5, 0) / (-4, 2) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)
6. 12.561 (-3, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (-1, -4) / (6, -5) / 
7. 13.324 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -2) / (0, -2) / (1, -4) / 
8. 12.753 (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, -4) / (-2, -2)
9. 11.792 (0, 5) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / 
10. 16.755 (-3, 5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, -2) / (4, -2) / (2, 0)
11. 18.651 (0, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-2, 0) / 
12. 12.626 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-2, 0) / 
13. 13.936 (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / 
14. 17.577 (1, 0) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / 
15. 14.849 (-5, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / 
16. 12.721 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)
17. 15.805 (-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (4, -4) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
18. 11.459 (-2, 3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4)
19. 15.896 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-5, 0)
20. 14.626 (0, -1) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -2) / (-3, -5) / 
21. (DNF(14.908)) (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (4, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -2)
22. 15.062 (0, -1) / (6, 3) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3)
23. 16.864 (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (1, 0) / (6, 0)
24. 11.502 (3, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, -2) / (-2, -5)
25. 13.672 (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (6, -5)
26. 13.534 (4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
27. 13.480 (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -4) / 
28. 18.925 (-2, 0) / (3, 6) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, -2) / (-4, -2) / (4, -2) / 
29. 14.177 (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / 
30. 13.956 (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / 
31. 12.507 (0, 2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0)
32. 12.489 (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, -5) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4)
33. (9.926) (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / 
34. 16.353 (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4)
35. 12.194 (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (4, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, -2)
36. 10.602 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0)
37. (24.378) (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
38. 15.233 (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0)
39. 14.877 (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / 
40. 15.607 (4, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
41. 18.173 (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
42. 10.984 (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
43. 12.914 (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -4)
44. 15.436 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4) / (-1, -2) / (3, -4)
45. (DNF(16.376)) (-5, 0) / (5, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, -5) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / 
46. 12.991 (-3, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -1)
47. 20.226 (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
48. 14.246 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -5) / 
49. 16.002 (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0)
50. 14.699 (-2, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, -2) / (5, -4) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0)
51. 20.497 (1, -3) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (6, -3) / (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (3, -2) / (3, -4) / (-2, -5) / 
52. 12.567 (1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -5)
53. (8.875) (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
54. 18.089 (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -5)
55. 15.268 (0, -1) / (1, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (2, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1) / 
56. 11.288 (-5, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -4) / (-3, -2)
57. 15.469 (1, 0) / (3, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, 0)
58. 15.530 (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
59. 11.757 (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -2) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0)
60. 16.957 (0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, -4) / (6, -3) / 
61. 13.874 (-2, 3) / (6, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -5) / (6, -4) / (-2, -3)
62. 13.672 (-2, 6) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4)
63. 17.097 (0, -1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (6, 0)
64. 17.362 (6, -1) / (-2, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0)
65. 15.758 (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-2, -3) / (4, -5) / (-2, -1) / 
66. 19.202 (-5, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-5, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, -4) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)
67. 15.727 (0, 5) / (3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / 
68. 12.374 (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / 
69. 11.517 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2)
70. 17.265 (0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -4) / (-5, 0)
71. 15.186 (-5, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)
72. 15.852 (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0)
73. (9.426) (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0)
74. 16.127 (-3, 2) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (0, -4) / 
75. 16.007 (-3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3)
76. 15.876 (4, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -5) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
77. 18.780 (-2, 0) / (5, 2) / (1, -5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)
78. (10.050) (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
79. 16.275 (4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, -2) / 
80. (22.430) (-5, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, -3)
81. 14.126 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -2) / (6, -3) / 
82. 15.312 (4, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (-2, -4) / (2, -3) / (-4, 0) / 
83. 19.478 (1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0)
84. 11.316 (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4)
85. 15.271 (0, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (2, -2) / (2, -2) / (-4, -5)
86. 16.080 (0, -4) / (4, 4) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-5, -2) / 
87. 14.310 (1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / 
88. (21.905) (0, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -4) / (2, 0) / (4, -4) / (0, -1)
89. 11.558 (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -2) / (2, 0) / 
90. 17.984 (0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / 
91. 11.377 (1, 0) / (6, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, -2)
92. 16.932 (0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / 
93. 14.619 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0)
94. 15.047 (0, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -1)
95. 16.731 (-2, 0) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / 
96. 14.796 (0, -4) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (6, -4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0)
97. 16.777 (0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (2, -2) / (4, -2) / (-2, -1) / (6, -2)
98. 10.144 (0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -4) / (-4, -2) / (0, -3)
99. 19.576 (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (1, -3) / (-2, 0) / (4, -1) / 
100. 13.038 (1, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (4, -4) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) /


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

Conny sub6 NR

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1235/events/1/rounds/1/results


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 15, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Conny sub6 NR
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1235/events/1/rounds/1/results



Wow finally! Now the fastest person without a sub 6 single is Dario Roa Sanchez.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 15, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Conny sub6 NR
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1235/events/1/rounds/1/results



Nice, I was just wondering when he'd get a sub 6 

My accomplishment: had a completely insane 7x7 session

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-15
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3:50.78
worst: 4:53.00

mean of 3
current: 4:34.11 (σ = 21.11)
best: 4:05.77 (σ = 13.36)

avg of 5
current: 4:23.00 (σ = 17.16)
best: 4:13.13 (σ = 2.66)

avg of 12
current: 4:26.65 (σ = 14.57)
best: 4:26.65 (σ = 14.57)

Average: 4:26.65 (σ = 14.57)
Mean: 4:25.86

Time List:
4:22.39, 4:24.13, 4:24.52, 4:53.00, 4:47.41, 4:15.05, 4:14.25, 4:16.43, 3:50.78, 4:10.09, 4:49.75, 4:42.48

Subbed my previous PB single 4 times, and before this I didn't even have a sub 4:35 mo3 O__O Wtffff


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Iggy said:


> My accomplishment: had a completely insane 7x7 session
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-15
> solves/total: 12/12
> ...



Stahp pls


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 15, 2015)

12 rubiks cube in one breath lol, I'm not even good at 3x3 ;p


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

sq1 PB's
ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-15
avg of 12: 20.66

Time List:
1. 16.91 (3, 5)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0) 
2. (29.50) (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
3. 24.54 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
4. (14.68) (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3) 
5. 22.14 (4, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
6. 17.40 (-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, -1)/(6, 0) 
7. 17.78 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
8. 28.85 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1) 
9. 18.34 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
10. 26.82 (3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
11. 16.14 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
12. 17.71 (-2, 3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)

also 23.53 ao50 PB and 23.75 ao100 PB. All 3 are PB's by like 1.3-1.4 sec.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 15, 2015)

1:52.43 minx relay single


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 15, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1228&cat=10&rnd=1

woop


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1228&cat=10&rnd=1
> 
> woop


Nice but get that NAR already  Did someone film this?
But this was a pretty weak mega round (except the first 2), wasn't it?


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice but get that NAR already



Only his first comp, give him a bit of time


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> Only his first comp, give him a bit of time



Well, you're right. First time dealing with pressure


----------



## mafergut (Nov 15, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wow finally! Now the fastest person without a sub 6 single is Dario Roa Sanchez.



Time for him to get one. 8th in the world in average and just 41st in single is obviously not right. And his average was not lucky at all, as he also had a 7.61, that would put him 9th in the world, from just 4 months earlier. I've seen videos of some sub-6 of him at home, he just needs to be a bit lucky in a comp some day.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 15, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1183&compid=65

Chang Hong Lik got sub10 average. (He's 7 years old)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1183&compid=65
> 
> Chang Hong Lik got sub10 average. (He's 7 years old)



Wat... Super GJ to him! And I'm yet sitting here with a 10.1x avg


----------



## TorbinRoux (Nov 15, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Sub 10 official average
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8jmiwmSyjI


Gj dude! Go roux!


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 15, 2015)

8.24 fullstep 3x3 single. Yeah I think the thunderclap is my new main.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 15, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1228&cat=10&rnd=1
> 
> woop



Finally! Way to go!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

4x4 PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-15
avg of 12: 37.92

Time List:
1. 36.99 B' Rw2 R' Fw Uw2 U2 F U B2 D2 Rw U' Uw2 F' D' R' B2 D2 F' L' Uw U F U2 L' F2 B' L' R2 B Rw' B L' Rw' Uw L2 U F U2 Uw 
2. 39.74 D2 F2 B U' R2 B2 U2 Fw' D' Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw' B2 D2 Fw2 R Rw' Uw2 Fw' D F L' R' Fw F2 D L2 U Fw2 L' Uw' Fw' U2 L Rw B' Fw' Uw' R' 
3. 39.41 D2 U Uw2 R' D R2 F R L2 Fw' D2 Rw2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 Fw' B' D F2 L' U' Rw2 F Uw' F Rw2 Fw2 D2 B Uw' Fw2 F2 D Rw' B' R Fw2 
4. 37.82 R L' Uw F D2 F' D2 U' L' F' R Uw2 B' F2 Rw' D L2 Rw2 Uw R2 D' U2 L B L Uw2 U' Fw' R' F Rw2 D2 Fw R' F' L' Uw2 R2 Rw U' 
5. 35.58 Rw' L' D2 L D2 L U Rw2 Uw' R L' Fw2 B2 R U2 L Uw' U' R L' B Uw F' D2 Rw B' D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 B Uw' U2 L2 D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 D' 
6. 37.83 L' Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw F R2 Uw2 Rw U2 R' B' Fw2 D' B2 Uw Fw B Uw2 D2 B R' Uw L2 Fw D' U2 F Fw2 Uw2 F U F2 U2 Uw D' Rw2 R Uw' B' 
7. 37.23 F R2 U' Rw U2 Fw2 Rw' B Uw' Fw2 D U L' Rw' D U' Uw2 Rw D2 Uw Rw2 L' F' Fw D2 F' L2 F' R2 L D R2 Fw' R2 U' R B R D B 
8. 40.13 R L2 Fw' B2 D' F' Uw R' U' B' R2 U2 R' D B Rw F L' R2 Fw2 B2 Uw' U Rw2 D2 Fw' D2 Rw2 R Fw' L Fw' U' Uw F L' Uw' Fw2 F U 
9. (33.02) R2 L2 D R B2 R D2 U F' Rw R2 F Uw2 U R2 L2 Fw R Rw2 Uw2 F2 R2 D2 Uw2 B2 R' Uw' U F' L' U2 Fw' Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 
10. (43.15) Uw F' D2 Fw2 R2 D2 Rw U F' Rw Uw D2 L2 F U2 L' F' D' Rw' Uw L Rw2 F2 Fw U' F2 L' B2 Rw' U' D' F2 Fw' B Uw' Rw' L B Rw2 F2 
11. 35.63 Uw Rw L' Fw' L2 Fw2 F' L' D2 Fw2 D F Uw Fw' F Uw2 U' Fw R' D' Uw2 B Rw' Uw' Fw' F' D Rw Uw' Fw2 D F' Fw2 D2 F' Uw U2 L' D2 B 
12. 38.85 R' L2 Rw F' Uw F' R' Uw2 U2 F' Uw2 U2 F2 R2 L D' L B2 R L Fw L' D' L Uw2 U' R2 B' U Rw2 B R2 B Uw2 L R Uw' D' Rw2 Uw

really happy with this!

also 39.68 ao50 wtf:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-15
avg of 50: 39.68

Time List:
1. 40.49 Rw' D' R' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' R B' L R2 B2 F' Fw D Fw2 D' U2 R' U R Fw2 B F' Rw' R2 Fw R' B2 L Uw B U R2 B' R F U2 Uw B' 
2. (34.37) D' U2 Fw' Uw R2 Uw' R B2 Uw' Rw L U D F' R2 D B' Uw' Rw B' Rw2 Uw F2 R2 Rw2 D Uw L' Uw Rw F2 B' L2 Fw' Rw F2 B D' R B 
3. 42.07 R2 F Fw' D' Rw' L2 U' Fw D2 F' U2 L' Uw R2 U2 F Uw U2 R' D2 Fw' L Fw R' D2 R' Uw2 L2 U' R D Uw L U2 Rw D' F2 Fw2 Rw Uw' 
4. (45.81) Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' B' U2 B2 D' U' B F2 Uw2 Rw2 D Rw' B' L' Uw' Rw' Fw D Fw2 L' R2 U L2 F' B' D' R' U2 Rw' U D' Fw2 Uw' F' U' 
5. 39.79 Rw2 Fw' Rw' L Fw2 D2 Rw B2 U2 R2 F2 Uw D Rw F B L F' B R' Fw L B2 R B F' U' F2 R2 U2 B F2 U D' B L Uw B Uw' B' 
6. 39.92 R' F' D' R' L Uw2 Rw' L F2 Fw' U Fw2 B2 F' Uw' L Fw2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw' R' Fw U' F D B' Uw L Rw2 Uw Rw U2 D Uw2 F2 D Rw' D2 Rw' 
7. (46.03) U B2 R2 U F' B' R' Rw' L' Fw' U Uw F Rw F' R2 D F2 R U2 Uw2 Rw F U F R2 Fw2 B2 R D2 B2 Rw2 Uw R D' L2 F2 B L D2 
8. 42.79 B2 R' Rw Uw' D2 U2 F' Uw2 Rw' F' B2 Rw2 D' Fw2 F2 Rw' F Uw F2 Uw' B2 U2 Rw' Fw2 L2 U' L' Fw R D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 U' B U2 Rw' F' D B 
9. 38.99 R2 L2 Fw' B' R2 D2 Rw2 Fw' U F Rw' D2 F B L2 B' Fw2 Uw U' Fw2 Uw L' Fw2 R' Uw' L Rw2 Uw U Fw Uw' Fw' B' Rw L2 D U Rw Uw2 B 
10. 41.49 Fw U D2 Fw' B2 Uw D' R2 Rw2 F2 R' U' Rw' F D2 L' R Fw2 L' D2 Fw' F Uw' Rw' Uw F Fw2 D Fw' U2 F L' Fw' L' Rw2 Uw' U R L Rw' 
11. 41.09 U' Rw F D Fw R' U R2 B' U B2 U L2 F R Fw2 R' D B2 Rw R' D2 Fw Rw Uw L Uw' L' D' L' Rw D B2 Fw2 F' D' B2 U2 Uw B 
12. 36.18 R2 B L' R' U2 D' Uw2 Fw D' Rw2 L U Uw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' B' R2 Fw' Rw' U' R2 Uw' R Rw U F B' U' R' Fw2 L2 F Uw' R L D2 Fw' B2 Rw' 
13. 38.73 R Rw L' Uw2 R' D2 U' L' Fw U' R2 F D' R2 L2 F Fw2 B2 L' R2 F D F Uw Fw D U' Rw U' F R D' Uw F Fw2 D2 R2 L Uw B2 
14. 41.72 B2 L' U2 Rw' Fw D' Rw R2 F' Fw' B' U' Fw2 Rw U Uw' F' Uw D' B' Rw' B2 D' Fw2 U2 R' D' U' Fw2 Uw' Rw D' F' D2 Rw' U Uw' R2 Fw' D 
15. 36.99 B' Rw2 R' Fw Uw2 U2 F U B2 D2 Rw U' Uw2 F' D' R' B2 D2 F' L' Uw U F U2 L' F2 B' L' R2 B Rw' B L' Rw' Uw L2 U F U2 Uw 
16. 39.74 D2 F2 B U' R2 B2 U2 Fw' D' Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw' B2 D2 Fw2 R Rw' Uw2 Fw' D F L' R' Fw F2 D L2 U Fw2 L' Uw' Fw' U2 L Rw B' Fw' Uw' R' 
17. 39.41 D2 U Uw2 R' D R2 F R L2 Fw' D2 Rw2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 Fw' B' D F2 L' U' Rw2 F Uw' F Rw2 Fw2 D2 B Uw' Fw2 F2 D Rw' B' R Fw2 
18. 37.82 R L' Uw F D2 F' D2 U' L' F' R Uw2 B' F2 Rw' D L2 Rw2 Uw R2 D' U2 L B L Uw2 U' Fw' R' F Rw2 D2 Fw R' F' L' Uw2 R2 Rw U' 
19. 35.58 Rw' L' D2 L D2 L U Rw2 Uw' R L' Fw2 B2 R U2 L Uw' U' R L' B Uw F' D2 Rw B' D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 B Uw' U2 L2 D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 D' 
20. 37.83 L' Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw F R2 Uw2 Rw U2 R' B' Fw2 D' B2 Uw Fw B Uw2 D2 B R' Uw L2 Fw D' U2 F Fw2 Uw2 F U F2 U2 Uw D' Rw2 R Uw' B' 
21. 37.23 F R2 U' Rw U2 Fw2 Rw' B Uw' Fw2 D U L' Rw' D U' Uw2 Rw D2 Uw Rw2 L' F' Fw D2 F' L2 F' R2 L D R2 Fw' R2 U' R B R D B 
22. 40.13 R L2 Fw' B2 D' F' Uw R' U' B' R2 U2 R' D B Rw F L' R2 Fw2 B2 Uw' U Rw2 D2 Fw' D2 Rw2 R Fw' L Fw' U' Uw F L' Uw' Fw2 F U 
23. (33.02) R2 L2 D R B2 R D2 U F' Rw R2 F Uw2 U R2 L2 Fw R Rw2 Uw2 F2 R2 D2 Uw2 B2 R' Uw' U F' L' U2 Fw' Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 
24. 43.15 Uw F' D2 Fw2 R2 D2 Rw U F' Rw Uw D2 L2 F U2 L' F' D' Rw' Uw L Rw2 F2 Fw U' F2 L' B2 Rw' U' D' F2 Fw' B Uw' Rw' L B Rw2 F2 
25. 35.63 Uw Rw L' Fw' L2 Fw2 F' L' D2 Fw2 D F Uw Fw' F Uw2 U' Fw R' D' Uw2 B Rw' Uw' Fw' F' D Rw Uw' Fw2 D F' Fw2 D2 F' Uw U2 L' D2 B 
26. 38.85 R' L2 Rw F' Uw F' R' Uw2 U2 F' Uw2 U2 F2 R2 L D' L B2 R L Fw L' D' L Uw2 U' R2 B' U Rw2 B R2 B Uw2 L R Uw' D' Rw2 Uw 
27. 41.68 L Fw L' Fw B' R2 Fw R Uw' F2 U2 L2 Uw' F2 Fw' L2 Fw' F' B2 U' Rw' Uw' Fw' U2 B' R2 Uw R2 D U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' L2 U Uw' Rw' R' Fw R 
28. 37.97 R D' Fw B' F U2 Rw D L' F U' B Rw' L2 Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2 Rw' D B U' L' D F2 D2 L2 F2 Fw B D' Rw R' U2 Rw' U2 B2 U' Rw2 B' 
29. 39.73 Rw' F Fw' D' Fw2 B' L2 Uw' D' Rw Uw' D' Fw F Uw2 B' F2 Uw' L2 F2 L B2 D Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw' F' R U' Uw2 F2 L' Fw U R' D' U R2 U' 
30. 43.32 F' R Fw2 R' D' F' U Uw2 Rw U2 R Fw' D2 B Fw' R' Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' F' D2 L' Rw2 U2 L2 F Uw2 Rw' L' B2 F2 Rw' F B' U' Fw Uw D2 
31. 36.45 Fw' L2 Uw U F' Rw2 U2 L2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F U B2 L2 Uw U' L2 Fw2 F Uw' D' U' R F2 D B' L' U2 R' Rw F2 U' L' F2 Uw Fw2 Uw U' B 
32. 38.10 Fw Rw U Rw2 Uw L' Rw U' F U2 Uw2 R' L U2 D2 Fw2 R' B U2 Uw2 F B D' Fw' U2 Fw2 D R' F2 L Uw L2 B' F L' R Rw U' Uw R2 
33. (47.82) B2 F Fw D B2 L R Uw' B Rw2 F B D Rw' F2 U D2 R Rw' B' F2 Uw' U' Rw2 B2 U2 L2 U2 Uw F' U2 B' U B Rw2 D U' Uw2 Rw2 B2 
34. 39.91 Uw' L2 Uw' Fw' U L2 R' Fw' B' Rw L D2 Uw2 U L2 Rw Fw' Uw L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R' Fw' R' B L2 U2 Uw' Rw' Fw' L Fw2 F2 Rw D' U2 Rw' F2 
35. 41.60 D2 R2 Uw' U R D2 U' B2 Uw D' L2 U D Rw Fw2 R F2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw U L2 R' U' D Fw' B2 U Rw B2 R2 B F' L Fw' Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw' 
36. 39.54 D2 R L' Uw2 F2 Rw F' Uw L' R D B2 U2 R' D' L R B' F' L R Uw2 F B' D2 Fw' F' Rw' F' D2 Rw' B' L' R' Uw' B' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D' 
37. 43.27 Uw Fw Rw2 B U F' B' U Uw2 D2 Rw' F B R B2 L D' Uw2 F Uw2 B' Fw' R2 D' U2 R Uw2 R' D Rw2 Uw' L Fw' D' Uw' U' F2 Rw' R2 L2 
38. 40.85 D' L2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 U B2 R2 L2 F' R2 F Rw U B L' Rw' D2 F' U F Uw2 L U Uw2 Rw B' R' U' F R' Rw' B F2 U2 Uw2 Rw U F Uw2 
39. 37.76 F' U Rw' Fw' R' U2 R2 F2 U L B Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw' Rw' F' Rw U L2 Fw Uw' Fw Rw D2 Fw2 D' Fw2 U' L2 D Fw' F' R' Fw R' U Rw D 
40. 36.48 Uw2 D' Fw F2 Rw' B2 R2 U' F2 Fw B R' D Fw' Uw2 F' U Rw Uw' F R F2 Uw F2 R2 B F2 U' D B L2 B2 R U D Fw2 R2 Rw2 U2 F2 
41. 37.85 D2 L' B U' L' Uw Rw' Uw B Fw' Uw' L Uw F2 D' U2 F2 L Rw F2 B2 R2 Rw2 L Uw' R U2 Uw D2 R Rw2 D B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' F L2 Uw L2 
42. 39.45 F2 B' D Rw B' U L' Fw2 L' Uw' B2 U2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw B' R Fw2 D2 U' Uw F B D F2 Fw D' Rw U Uw D2 L R B' U R' Fw' Uw 
43. 41.24 L Uw2 R2 L' Fw2 L' R' D2 R Rw2 Fw' R Rw' B2 R Uw' R' Rw2 F Fw2 Uw U' Fw' R' Fw2 B L B' F' D2 U' B' F2 D2 R U Fw2 R2 U2 F 
44. 38.83 U2 Uw' F' Fw' L F' Fw' B2 Uw2 B Rw2 F D' F L' Rw2 R F' U' Uw' L2 Fw2 R2 Uw' Rw D U Fw' R' L2 B F' Rw2 F' Rw' R U2 F Uw Fw 
45. (33.21) U2 D2 R F' R2 D' U B L2 Uw' Rw Fw Uw B' Rw2 L2 B2 U Uw B2 D' Rw' Uw Rw Uw' Fw' D' Rw' U Uw Rw2 B' Rw' D2 U F' D2 U2 F2 L' 
46. 42.24 R' U' D' Rw B Fw2 Uw L2 Rw' U' L Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 L D' B2 R' D2 Uw2 U L' D Rw U B2 L' Fw R' Fw' U' Uw' Fw F' 
47. 36.51 R2 L B' R' D2 U Rw2 U L2 F L' Fw L D2 F' U B2 U2 L' U' D Fw2 D Rw' B' U2 R' Rw F2 Fw' Rw Uw Rw' U2 R' D' R' Fw2 B F' 
48. 44.75 Rw2 Fw U' D Uw L' B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' D F' R Uw L2 F2 B2 Fw' U2 Fw2 D Fw2 Rw' L' D2 Fw Uw2 F D' R F Rw R B' U2 L' D' R' Uw' F2 
49. 40.93 F' Uw' B2 L' Uw' B L' U' Fw' F2 D2 B' U F' B' U' B F' R2 L Fw' F B2 U' R' F2 Uw Rw R2 D' U2 L Uw' R U' B' U Uw2 Rw2 B 
50. 41.75  L' D F L2 Rw' Uw U R' Uw2 B' R D Fw B' F' L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L B' Fw2 U Uw2 L2 Fw2 D' F U' Uw R D2 U Rw F Fw' B2 L'


now that sub40 ao100 needs to go


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 15, 2015)

(5.59) U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 D F' U B' F D R U F'

on cam 

frigging .01 ;-;


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 15, 2015)

sub 1:00 ao100 on sq1 woop


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 15, 2015)

37.48 pb mo3 (4x4)

I am now actively practising all 5 events that I do (including OH )


----------



## NewCuber000 (Nov 16, 2015)

3x3 OH 19.74 Ao5 and 20.89 Ao12. 

First Sub-20 average of 5 wat . Did about 20 OH solves tonight and probably about 8 were sub-20, including 4 sub-18s, which is really good for me.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 16, 2015)

9.20 3x3 single with 3LLL csch I don't know G perms

U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D U' B' R2 F' R' U2 L2 R F' R

x2 R2 y' R' D R D // xcross
R U' R' U R' U' R // second pair
U R U' R' y' U' L' U L // third pair
U2 R' U R // fourth pair
R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // lolPLL

57/9.20 = 6.20 tps

I was at PLL at like 6.xx


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 16, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 9.20 3x3 single with 3LLL csch I don't know G perms
> 
> U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D U' B' R2 F' R' U2 L2 R F' R
> 
> ...



Dude srsly learn them! They aren't that bad!


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-15
avg of 12: 39.90

Time List:
40.96, 35.29, (31.78), 32.82, 32.76, 40.27, (49.09), 39.22, 48.18, 42.94, 42.45, 44.11

sq1 is fun


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 16, 2015)

*18.69* (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 16, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-15
> avg of 12: 39.90
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I think you mean Square-fun!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 16, 2015)

2180161 said:


> I think you mean Square-fun!



Square-pun


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Square-pun



Square-done..


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 16, 2015)

over a course of like a month or so I completed an avg of 300 (I decided to stop it at this point) and it ended up being 15.86 which means for me that I can safely say that I'm sub 16 woo


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 16, 2015)

My first average of 12 in clock. Clearly I have a lot to work on 

Average 5: 21.80
Average 12: 24.12

1. 25.79 UR0+ DR2+ DL1- UL4- U1+ R5- D1+ L2- ALL5- y2 U2- R6+ D2+ L2+ ALL2- DR UL 
2. 26.40 UR5+ DR3+ DL4+ UL0+ U4- R5- D4- L4- ALL2- y2 U3- R0+ D2+ L4- ALL3- DR DL 
3. 26.76 UR1+ DR6+ DL5+ UL2+ U1- R3+ D1+ L2- ALL5- y2 U2+ R3+ D5+ L1- ALL2+ DR UL 
4. 22.70 UR5- DR0+ DL1+ UL5+ U0+ R2+ D5+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R0+ D6+ L3+ ALL2+ DR UL 
5. (28.08) UR1+ DR1+ DL0+ UL2- U4+ R4+ D5+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R3+ D5+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR 
6. 25.26 UR4+ DR5+ DL5- UL3+ U5- R2- D6+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R1+ D2- L5+ ALL4- DR UL 
7. 22.94 UR2- DR6+ DL1- UL3+ U4- R4+ D2+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R5+ D4- L1- ALL4+ DL 
8. 25.95 UR4+ DR3- DL5+ UL5+ U4- R1+ D0+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R5+ D3- L1+ ALL4+ UR DL 
9. 21.30 UR1+ DR3+ DL6+ UL1- U4- R2+ D1+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R1+ D0+ L6+ ALL2+ UL 
10. 21.74 UR1+ DR6+ DL3- UL3- U4- R1+ D3- L3- ALL4- y2 U5+ R4- D1- L1- ALL5+ UL 
11. 22.37 UR2- DR5- DL3- UL3+ U5+ R2+ D1- L3+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R3- D6+ L6+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL 
12. (20.94) UR2- DR2+ DL1- UL6+ U0+ R3+ D3+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R6+ D6+ L3- ALL6+ UR DR UL


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 16, 2015)

accomplishments, plus some rambling
Accomplishment - Pi set now at 11% and L at 3%. Also This week I will go over 200 ZBLL algs :O hi to all people who know VLS

Rambling: Faz video on orienting edges during F2L is actually amazing. I swear this is zeroing


----------



## Hari (Nov 16, 2015)

Improving after a long time again at 3x3: 17.79 ao50 which is probably first sub18. 16.02 ao12 which is PB by a lot and 15.10 ao5 which is nice.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 16, 2015)

5.90 skewb ao50


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 16, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> My first average of 12 in clock. Clearly I have a lot to work on
> 
> Average 5: 21.80
> Average 12: 24.12
> ...



My most unimportant title ever (Georgia State Clock Single Record Holder) will be kept... muahahahaha


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 16, 2015)

Today I finally succeeded in what has been one of my most ambitious long term goals in about 10 years. I finally got a sub-13 average of 12 on 3x3 (done at home).

10.28, 13.04, 13.24, 12.71, 11.37, 14.34, (15.44), (9.98), 13.91, 12.61, 13.11, 13.14 = 12.78 average

It took me 17 years to do it, and at the time I set this goal I thought it was so ambitious for me that I currently don't have a higher goal to now strive for. I'm still kind of in shock to be honest. Yay!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 16, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Today I finally succeeded in what has been one of my most ambitious long term goals in about 10 years. I finally got a sub-13 average of 12 on 3x3 (done at home).
> 
> 10.28, 13.04, 13.24, 12.71, 11.37, 14.34, (15.44), (9.98), 13.91, 12.61, 13.11, 13.14 = 12.78 average
> 
> It took me 17 years to do it, and at the time I set this goal I thought it was so ambitious for me that I currently don't have a higher goal to now strive for. I'm still kind of in shock to be honest. Yay!



gj!
Almost sub-my PB single though


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 16, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Today I finally succeeded in what has been one of my most ambitious long term goals in about 10 years. I finally got a sub-13 average of 12 on 3x3 (done at home).
> 
> 10.28, 13.04, 13.24, 12.71, 11.37, 14.34, (15.44), (9.98), 13.91, 12.61, 13.11, 13.14 = 12.78 average
> 
> It took me 17 years to do it, and at the time I set this goal I thought it was so ambitious for me that I currently don't have a higher goal to now strive for. I'm still kind of in shock to be honest. Yay!



awesome, congrats! ^^


----------



## muchacho (Nov 16, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Today I finally succeeded in what has been one of my most ambitious long term goals in about 10 years. I finally got a sub-13 average of 12 on 3x3 (done at home).
> 
> 10.28, 13.04, 13.24, 12.71, 11.37, 14.34, (15.44), (9.98), 13.91, 12.61, 13.11, 13.14 = 12.78 average
> 
> It took me 17 years to do it, and at the time I set this goal I thought it was so ambitious for me that I currently don't have a higher goal to now strive for. I'm still kind of in shock to be honest. Yay!


Congrats! :tu


----------



## DELToS (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, I went to VA Open on Saturday, and got the new QiYi Skewb. Major accomplishment. Compared to the MoYu Skewb, it's actually godly, it's that good. Also I got a sub-10 skewb ao100 there


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 16, 2015)

QIYI SQ1 IS SO GODLY AND MAJESTIC
27 w/ parity, 26 w/o already, and I've only done like 15 solves on it :O
E: 23.51!!!! :O 2nd best
E2: 20.34 PB single 
E3: PB avg5 (28.75), avg12 (34.16) and avg100 (39.82)!  PB cleansweep
E4: 18.63 singleeeeeee  sub-20!!!!!


----------



## Torch (Nov 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> QIYI SQ1 IS SO GODLY AND MAJESTIC
> 27 w/ parity, 26 w/o already, and I've only done like 15 solves on it :O
> E: 23.51!!!! :O 2nd best
> E2: 20.34 PB single
> ...



Mine's coming tomorrow, bring it on!


----------



## mafergut (Nov 16, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Today I finally succeeded in what has been one of my most ambitious long term goals in about 10 years. I finally got a sub-13 average of 12 on 3x3 (done at home).
> 
> 10.28, 13.04, 13.24, 12.71, 11.37, 14.34, (15.44), (9.98), 13.91, 12.61, 13.11, 13.14 = 12.78 average
> 
> It took me 17 years to do it, and at the time I set this goal I thought it was so ambitious for me that I currently don't have a higher goal to now strive for. I'm still kind of in shock to be honest. Yay!



Congratulations!!!!
If you don't have a new goal I can give some suggestions, like sub-minute Megaminx, sub-2.50 2x2, ... 
Whatever you decide to aim for, I wish you the best.

I hope I can achieve something like that before I turn 55 and I'm too old to turn fast  Maybe I should aim to just sub-15 to be on the safe side, though. Ten years seems like a lot but it's not, really, time goes by like... fast!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 16, 2015)

umwut
squan:
(44.32), 22.44, 28.21, (21.84), 22.75 = 24.47 avg5
Also got a 29.74 avg12 and a 38.22 avg100 so yay


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Today I finally succeeded in what has been one of my most ambitious long term goals in about 10 years. I finally got a sub-13 average of 12 on 3x3 (done at home).
> 
> 10.28, 13.04, 13.24, 12.71, 11.37, 14.34, (15.44), (9.98), 13.91, 12.61, 13.11, 13.14 = 12.78 average
> 
> It took me 17 years to do it, and at the time I set this goal I thought it was so ambitious for me that I currently don't have a higher goal to now strive for. I'm still kind of in shock to be honest. Yay!



Congrats! You even got a sub-10 single in there too. Great average


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 16, 2015)

29.43 4x4 single, with O-perm.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 16, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 29.43 4x4 single, with O-perm.



O-perm? whats that?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 16, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> O-perm? whats that?


 
Take your 4x4, do Z perm, then do PLL parity. 

Essentially it is an edge cycle where four edges move around the top layer like an "O".


----------



## Torch (Nov 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-16
avg of 12: 3.49

Time List:
1. 3.59 F' R2 U2 F' U F' U R F' 
2. 3.34 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U' 
3. 3.57 R' F' R F2 R U' F2 U2 R' U' 
4. 3.66 U2 R F2 R F2 R' U R' U' 
5. 3.76 U2 R F U2 F U2 R' U' R2 U' 
6. (5.31) F R' F' U F U' F2 R' U2 
7. 4.18 R' U R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R 
8. (2.64) F R U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F U2 
9. 3.24 R U2 R' F2 U R' F2 R F2 
10. 3.67 R U R2 F R2 F U2 F R' 
11. 3.08 F R2 U2 F R' U2 R F2 R2 
12. 2.86 U' F U' F' R F2 U' R2 U2

I solved 2x2 today for the first time in 3 weeks, and apparently I'm faster now!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 16, 2015)

3x3 8.055 ao12, soooo close to sub 8, but It's hard to be mad when there were no screw ups.

E: rolled half the average: 8.041 ao12, getting kind of ridiculous now,

also 8.171 AO25

E2: 8.474 AO100, it feels awesome to be improving again even if only slightly. Considering I was still wavering near 9 seconds.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 17, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Take your 4x4, do Z perm, then do PLL parity.
> 
> Essentially it is an edge cycle where four edges move around the top layer like an "O".



Is there a special alg for that, or do you just do Z-perm then Pll parity alg?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 17, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Is there a special alg for that, or do you just do Z-perm then Pll parity alg?



I should learn a good way to do O-perms (I do know there are algs out there), but right now I do PLL parity + Z-perm.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 17, 2015)

100 OH solves in one sitting!

but I still suck. and got worse.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Nov 17, 2015)

number of times: 368/368
best time: 7.45
worst time: 14.70

current avg5: 11.04 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 9.83 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 10.72 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 10.35 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 10.99 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 10.99 (σ = 0.93)

First sub 11 Avg of 100. Yay


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 17, 2015)

56.45 4x4 ao100


----------



## nalralz (Nov 17, 2015)

2x2 pb average of 5! Got really lucky on those CLL cases. The 1.59 was a LL skip!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-16
avg of 5: 3.19

Time List:
1. (3.67) F2 R2 F' R' F' U R' F U' 
2. (1.59) R F' R2 F2 R' U R2 F2 R' U' 
3. 3.42 F2 R' U' R U2 R U' F U2 
4. 2.68 R' F U2 R2 F' R U' R U 
5. 3.47 U2 F' R U R2 U F' U R2


----------



## biscuit (Nov 17, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> 56.45 4x4 ao100



Me and my awful SS 4x4 throw up our hands and cry


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 17, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Me and my awful SS 4x4 throw up our hands and cry



Me and my awful lookahead throw up our hands and cry


----------



## biscuit (Nov 17, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Me and my awful lookahead throw up our hands and cry



My 4x4 look ahead is okay... But 5x5? I did a couple of 5x5 solves today.... Not pretty.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 17, 2015)

YESYESYES SUB-10 AO5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-17
avg of 5: 9.732

Time List:
1. 9.849 F2 R U2 L' B2 L' R F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F U2 R2 B D' F2 
2. 9.715 U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R B' F D' F' L2 B' D2 F' R2 
3. (9.041) B L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B F' D B' R' F L R D 
4. (11.551) D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R' U2 R' F' R' F2 R2 B2 U B2 
5. 9.633 D' B2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 D F2 L' B' D R2 F L2 R


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> YESYESYES SUB-10 AO5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-17
> avg of 5: 9.732
> ...



Nice!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> YESYESYES SUB-10 AO5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-17
> avg of 5: 9.732
> ...



Jeez can you not, you're scary


----------



## mafergut (Nov 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> YESYESYES SUB-10 AO5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-17
> avg of 5: 9.732
> ...



VGJ man!!!! And it's not like a 9.98 or something like that, it was a very nice average and very consistent too.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 17, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks!



guysensei1 said:


> Jeez can you not, you're scary







mafergut said:


> VGJ man!!!! And it's not like a 9.98 or something like that, it was a very nice average and very consistent too.



Thanks!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


>



inb4 lots of 'NR pls'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> inb4 lots of 'NR pls'



Lol but I am not Singaporean sadly


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol but I am not Singaporean sadly


are you canadian Eh? Wow here I was thinking you were from singapore all this time. 
Also woohoo canada we love you
Nice average on topic


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol but I am not Singaporean sadly


I didn't mean the Singaporean NR lel


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I didn't mean the Singaporean NR lel



well Canadian NRs are pretty frickin good so good luck Isaac.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well Canadian NRs are pretty frickin good so good luck Isaac.



We share a group chat and there's always this one guy who bugs every sub-12 person to 'get nr pls'. 

That's why I finally got the OH NR lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I didn't mean the Singaporean NR lel



Lol yeah a bit far-fetched atm... easiest to get are probably skewb average and pyra single/average.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well Canadian NRs are pretty frickin good so good luck Isaac.



You can say that again.


----------



## Torch (Nov 17, 2015)

First 5x5 solve in at least 2 years: 2:31.82. 

I could get into this.


----------



## G2013 (Nov 17, 2015)

Broke PB of everything, both single and average, in my last competition La Plata open

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1229&compid=45

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, my first and last 7x7 solve was a DNF so its my PB, 3x3OH, 3BLD, Megaminx, Skewb, Sq-1, every event in which I took part.

I broke a total of 20 PBs, but I am not counting if I broke 2 or more PBs in a single round; for example, I broke PB in the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th solve of OH, but I count is as 1.
If I count them all, it's 27.

wow.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 17, 2015)

I suck, 2nd best ao5 and still no sub8. 4 PLL skip lol (1 COLL)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-17
avg of 5: 8.03

Time List:
1. 7.12 F' B' R2 D' L B' R' U2 L B2 L2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' D2 B2 R2 
2. (10.85) R2 B D L' U' L D2 R B U F2 D2 R2 B L2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F 
3. (6.97) B2 D2 R U2 L D2 U2 L B2 L2 R' D' B2 U2 R' F' D2 U R' F D' 
4. 8.83 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 D' B' F L B F2 L' D F2 U 
5. 8.15 R B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' B D' U F R' D' L' U2 L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 17, 2015)

sorry for the double post, but that's worth it:

Megaminx:
47.52 single 2nd best, haven't beaten my PB since a year now 
53.46 ao5: 55.13, 55.05, (47.52), (56.74), 50.21
54.66 ao12: 59.07, 51.51, 50.62, (1:09.61), 54.33, 58.35, 55.13, 55.05, (47.52), 56.74, 50.21, 55.57

Sadly I wasn't able to roll the 59, but that's such an awesome avg that I don't care
Both ao5 and ao12 are PB by over a complete second


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 17, 2015)

Woop square-1 PB single!

(10.83)	(1,0) / (5,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (2,-4) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-1) / (4,-3)

(3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / ||Cubeshape
(1,0) / ||CO
(3,-3) / (-1,-1) / ||EO
(6,6) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,4) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-5) ||CP cancelled into EP

Edit:
17.99 PB AO12, 19.06 PB AO50 and 21.05 PB AO100! Sub 20 here I come!


----------



## nalralz (Nov 17, 2015)

4x4 pb average and 53.82 average of 5 with a 46.93 pb single! Switched to Yau which is really helping!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 17, 2015)

lal SQ1, 17.12 PB single
0,5 / 0,3 / -5,-2 / 5,-4 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 1,-3 / -3,-3 / 3,0 / 2,0 / 2,-4 / 0,-4
0,-2 / 0,-2 / 2,2 / -1,-3 / -3,-3 / (CS)
0,2 / 0,3 / (CO)
1,4 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / -1,0 (EO)
1,5 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 6,0 / 6,0 / (CO)
-3,5 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 2,-3 (EP)
I think that's right.
e: It wasn't, but I think I fixed it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2015)

I just want a sub-7 that wasn't a mis-scramble 

*7.03* U' R B' L U B2 U' L F R2 F L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F' D2

EDIT: PB Ao5

Average: *23.33*

1. 22.85 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
2. (25.51) (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. 23.40 (3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-2, -3) 
4. 23.76 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0) 
5. (19.02) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 18, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> *7.03* U' R B' L U B2 U' L F R2 F L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F' D2


What I saw in inspection:
z2 y'
r D2 r' F R' F' D' R // XXcross


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok 2x2 average but the 3 middle solves were exactly the same 2.99, (2.65), (4.10), 2.99, 2.99 = 2.99


----------



## Cale S (Nov 18, 2015)

decided to film some skewb solves, first 25 solves made a 3.22 avg25


Spoiler



1. 3.04 B' L' B U' B U' L B'
2. 3.79 R U L U B L R U' B
3. 2.99 U L' B R' U L R' B L
4. 2.56 L R' B' R L B L' B
5. 3.03 R L' B' L' U' L B L B'
6. 2.73 B U L' R U' B' U B' U'
7. 2.64 L' U' B L' B' L B' U B'
8. 3.58 U' B U' R' B R' L' R' L
9. 3.51 R B R' L' U L' R L' U
10. (4.90) L' R' U' R U' L' B' U'
11. 3.18 L' U' B' L' U L B' R'
12. (2.39) U L' B R U' L R B L'
13. 2.93 B' L R' U' L' R U' L U
14. 2.89 L' B' L' R' L' B L' R' L
15. 4.29 R L' R B R B' U B
16. 2.58 L' B' R' B' L' U L' R' U'
17. 3.25 R L' B' R U' B' U L
18. 3.33 R U R' L' U B' R' U
19. 3.49 R' B U' L' B L' U L
20. 3.36 R U L' R L U' L R' L
21. 3.05 R U L' B L' R U' B'
22. 3.97 R U L U' B' R L B' R
23. (2.36) B' R' L' U' B' R L U R'
24. 3.43 R B R B R U L' U
25. (4.33) B U' B' U' R B' U' L


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Me and my awful SS 4x4 throw up our hands and cry


Yuxin = problem solved


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2015)

19.38 SQ1 single w/ parity :O


----------



## KRAMIST (Nov 18, 2015)

now i know eg-1,cll,eg-2 and COLL(3x3) for the h set i love it so much zbll about 90 % algs are left i havent even started learning properly


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 18, 2015)

47.54 4x4 single

EDIT: 46.85


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2015)

Megaminx

57.69 ao50, 58.49 ao100 PB's, nice to be decently fast again


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 18, 2015)

Eyy just beat all my roux PB's, also sub 30 Ao50, which means I'm pretty much sub 30 

Roux Single: 20.91(y u no sub 20 ;-
Roux Ao5: 25.61
Roux Ao12: 27.68
Roux Ao50: 29.63
Roux Ao100: 31.22


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2015)

Did all megaminx PB's but the ao12. It's getting annoying changing my sig every day lol

45.84 Single, on cam, will start a thread tomorrow or so 
53.35 ao5 (counting times were like: 55.6, 55.9, 50.5)
57.06 ao50
57.83 ao100

Getting faster again feels awesome, I improved ~2 sec in the last 3-4 days


----------



## biscuit (Nov 18, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yuxin = problem solved



That's what I thought! So Friday I went of TC and ordered one... Only problem was I accidentally ordered the Yuxin Lion instead of the QiLin...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 18, 2015)

First sub-2 mega single - 1:50.88

Didn't expect that.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Nov 19, 2015)

PB Ao12 with ZZ (Also first Ao12 in about 3 or 4 months lol been taking a break)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-18
avg of 12: 22.86

Time List:
1. 21.94 D' B L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' R D' L U' B R' F2 R2 D' 
2. 23.71 F R L' F' R F R' B' U R2 D' R2 L2 D R2 U' D' F2 L2 
3. 21.10 U2 B' L2 F' D2 B U2 B R2 D2 U2 L D' B F2 U' F' R2 U L U 
4. (20.86) U2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' B U B2 D B' R' F2 L F2 
5. 23.23 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' B R2 F2 R2 U L' R B F 
6. 22.54 D R' L' B2 R2 U B U' R' D2 R2 B R2 B D2 F' R2 B' R2 B L' 
7. 23.71 B L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' U F' L' U2 L2 U B' L' 
8. (24.23) D' B2 U L' B' R' F L2 D' B U2 R F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R L U2 F2 
9. 22.78 B D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 R' B' R' D' L F' L2 U' 
10. 24.02 D2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 B D' R F2 U' R' B D2 B2 
11. 23.74 F D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L D U2 L2 U2 B R' U' L 
12. 21.84 B2 L B' U' F L U2 B R' B2 L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2

EDT: Next up, a new PB Ao5 with ZZ! (wow, the PBs are real after a break)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-18
avg of 5: 21.18

Time List:
1. (18.76) U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R' F2 U B D' B F L R2 F' 
2. 21.50 D' F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R F D2 B2 L' F' D B U' R' 
3. 21.69 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B U' R' B' D' B' R D' U2 
4. (27.79) F2 R2 F L2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' U F' R U' B' D' F' D' L2 
5. 20.37 L2 D U R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D R' D B' L' R2 D' L U L' D2


----------



## Trexrush1 (Nov 19, 2015)

12.96 ao5 on 3x3
3rd sub 13 avg
yoy!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 19, 2015)

1. 1.65 U L U' R' U R U L' l' u 

Stackmat

Yeah, it's not that good, but it is for me :3

edit: did it again in 1.25


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> That's what I thought! So Friday I went of TC and ordered one... Only problem was I accidentally ordered the Yuxin Lion instead of the QiLin...



I do hear that the Lion is the best 4x4 thats under $10 though.


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 19, 2015)

I've had a few PB's in the past couple of days so I may as well dump them here:

1.93 2x2 ao5
6.53 3x3 single (misses PB by .02)
1:11.xx 5x5 single
1:35.xx 5x5 ao50
3.60 skewb ao5
4.7x skewb ao50


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 19, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Did all megaminx PB's but the ao12. It's getting annoying changing my sig every day lol



Just do what I do and ignore it for weeks at a time!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Just do what I do and ignore it for weeks at a time!


Or do what I do and never improve!


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Or do what I do and never improve!



Or just do what I do and not actually know how to solve megaminx LL!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 19, 2015)

Lol 2x2 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-19
avg of 5: 2.673

Time List:
1. 3.040 R' U F2 R U' R2 F U R2 
2. 2.750 U R' F2 R' F U' R F' U2 
3. 2.230 R2 F2 U R F' R2 U2 F U 
4. (3.157) R' U2 R' U F R' U2 F2 R U' 
5. (1.344) U R F U R' U2 R


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 19, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Or just do what I do and not actually know how to solve megaminx LL!



Or completely design your own weird LL method cause screw everyone else!


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

Finally got my QiYi Square-1 - that's an accomplishment in and of itself 

But then I actually did solves, and these were the first 100 solves I did (using qqTimer random-state scrambles, keyboard timed):



Spoiler: stats



number of times: 99/100
best time: 8.406
worst time: 25.807

current avg5: 13.923 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 11.332 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 13.846 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 12.194 (σ = 0.84)

current avg50: 13.991 (σ = 1.82)
best avg50: 13.873 (σ = 1.86)

current avg100: 14.392 (σ = 2.12)
best avg100: 14.392 (σ = 2.12)

session avg: 14.392 (σ = 2.12)
session mean: 14.472



Beats my previous best avg5 and 12 by over a second (12.389 and 13.349, respectively), and beats my previous best avg50 and 100 by over half a second (14.441 and 14.934, respectively).

Looks like I have a new main 



Spoiler: Times/scrambles



Session average: 14.392
1. 13.672 (0, 5) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 0) / 
2. 19.120 (0, 5) / (6, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / 
3. 12.841 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-1, 0)
4. 17.652 (1, 0) / (5, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -2) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / 
5. 18.347 (0, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, -3) / (5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4) / (4, -3) / (2, 0) / (5, 0)
6. 14.559 (3, 2) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, -2)
7. 12.028 (0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4)
8. 16.469 (-5, -3) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5)
9. 13.458 (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (4, -1) / (6, -3) / 
10. 15.282 (0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, -4) / (4, -2)
11. 14.545 (1, 6) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4) / (4, -5) / 
12. 12.695 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, -3) / (-2, -4) / 
13. 13.000 (-5, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0)
14. 17.651 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5)
15. 12.479 (-2, 6) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / 
16. 14.739 (0, 5) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) / 
17. 17.411 (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2)
18. 14.605 (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (1, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / 
19. 15.812 (-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / 
20. 14.559 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
21. 15.306 (-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, -4) / (-1, -5)
22. 13.802 (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -3)
23. 14.029 (0, 5) / (-5, 4) / (-4, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -4) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4)
24. (25.807) (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0)
25. 15.802 (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, -5) / 
26. 13.468 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-2, 0)
27. 12.800 (0, 2) / (6, 3) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / 
28. 15.983 (4, -3) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (6, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, -5) / (5, -2) / (1, 0) / 
29. 14.496 (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, -5) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
30. 15.796 (0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, 0) / 
31. 19.787 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / 
32. (10.579) (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0)
33. (8.406) (0, -4) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2)
34. 12.620 (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (5, 0) / 
35. 19.868 (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, -2) / (-2, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / 
36. (10.796) (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (2, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4) / (2, 0)
37. 11.386 (0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -5)
38. 17.807 (1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (2, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
39. 15.046 (1, 0) / (0, 6) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)
40. 17.176 (0, -1) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (-3, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)
41. (DNF(17.612)) (-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / 
42. 12.379 (4, 6) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / 
43. 13.367 (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2)
44. 16.354 (1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (2, 0)
45. (10.816) (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)
46. 11.477 (0, -4) / (6, 3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -4)
47. 14.338 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -2) / (4, -2) / (2, -4) / 
48. 12.261 (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, -4) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0)
49. (21.034) (1, 0) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, -1)
50. 13.707 (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (1, 0)
51. (9.404) (6, 5) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
52. 12.691 (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -3) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-2, 0)
53. 17.538 (0, 2) / (-2, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / 
54. 16.929 (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1) / 
55. 16.313 (6, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
56. 16.555 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (2, -2)
57. 16.673 (-5, 0) / (2, 2) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (1, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (3, 0)
58. 15.427 (0, -4) / (6, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, -4) / (3, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / 
59. 11.482 (1, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, -4) / 
60. 12.820 (1, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)
61. 13.795 (4, -3) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -4) / (2, -2)
62. 14.764 (-2, 0) / (5, 2) / (-2, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, -2) / 
63. 13.973 (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
64. 17.686 (-2, 0) / (5, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (6, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / 
65. 15.511 (4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3) / (2, -2)
66. 13.352 (4, 0) / (6, 3) / (2, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0)
67. 13.433 (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (6, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0)
68. 14.033 (-5, 3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, -4) / 
69. 14.431 (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0)
70. (19.908) (4, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
71. 12.619 (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)
72. 11.587 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / 
73. 14.684 (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -3) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (-2, -4) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / 
74. 14.599 (0, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)
75. 14.177 (3, 5) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -1) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0)
76. 17.201 (-2, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0)
77. (20.743) (4, 6) / (-1, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0)
78. 11.927 (-5, 0) / (3, 6) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / 
79. 12.606 (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / 
80. 13.922 (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (5, 0) / (2, 0)
81. 12.324 (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / 
82. 12.459 (-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -4)
83. 12.976 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / 
84. 11.593 (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
85. 11.256 (-5, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0)
86. 11.081 (-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (1, -4)
87. 15.498 (-3, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / 
88. 11.292 (0, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -4) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -2) / 
89. 11.581 (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0)
90. 12.315 (3, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / 
91. 16.339 (-2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
92. 12.700 (0, 2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (6, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (2, -1) / (-4, 0) / 
93. 13.045 (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
94. 14.524 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, -5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-5, 0)
95. 16.721 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, -3) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2)
96. 14.174 (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)
97. 12.565 (4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, -3)
98. 16.184 (-3, 5) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (-2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / 
99. 15.031 (1, 6) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, 0)
100. 10.891 (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-1, 0)


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 19, 2015)

3x3 One handed pb single!  first sub 12! pll skip

1. (10.87) U2 D2 R2 U L' F2 D U2 F R' D2 F' L2 B2 L B F' U2 L2 U' R F U' R U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 19, 2015)

What the...
(8.19)	(4,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / 

Cubeshape skip lol
z2 / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / ||CO+EO
(6,4) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / ||CP
(1,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) ||EP 

What what what


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 19, 2015)

10.63 average of 50 and 10.85 average of 100, both PB's


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Nov 19, 2015)

Best Ao5: 3.390 

48. 3.037 R' F U2 F' U' F' R U2 R' U R

x2 //Inspection
U R' U' R // Face + OLL skip
U R2 U' R2 y U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

49. 2.777 R U2 R' U R' U2 F2 R U R' U'

z2 // Inspection
U' R U R2 // Layer + o
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 // Y-perm

50. 3.689 U2 R2 U2 F R U' R U2 R' F U'

x2 y' // Inspection
U R' // Layer
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 // T-perm

too bad that I didn't see the 2 move layer + oll skip on blue

51. 5.124 U' R U' R' U' R' F2 U R2 U' R2

R U R' // Face
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' L D' L F2 L' D L' // PBL

52. 3.443 U R U' R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2

x y' // Inspection
R2 F R2 U' R2' F R // Face cancelling into OLL
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

LOL 2x2 PB ao5 by a lot
only using ortega btw (and lbl)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 19, 2015)

lal 0.99 and 1.06 5movers on 2x2


----------



## Berd (Nov 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> lal 0.99 and 1.06 5movers on 2x2


Much more respected than your 3 mover!


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 19, 2015)

Sub-1 Stadler solve! 56.96!


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 19, 2015)

ZOMG SUB 20 ROUX SNIGGLE YEAAAAAA 19.49
Also PB Ao5: 25.04
PB OH Ao5(first sub 40  ) 39.54


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 19, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Or completely design your own weird LL method cause screw everyone else!



thats kinda what i did


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 19, 2015)

40.39 4x4 ao100, sub40 gogogo!
also 2.98 2x2 ao50, first avg in ages, forgot soo many EG algs (((


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 19, 2015)

I consider this an achievement: From a couple of days ago: Mo3: 14.21 14.21 14.21.

Guess what the mean was


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 19, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> First sub-2 mega single - 1:50.88
> 
> Didn't expect that.



and then there's me


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 19, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> I consider this an achievement: From a couple of days ago: Mo3: 14.21 14.21 14.21.
> 
> Guess what the mean was



14.20?
lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 19, 2015)

Megaminx PBs from yesterday

1:26.60 single
1:34.70 ao5
1:36.94 ao12


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 19, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-19
avg of 5: 29.17

Time List:
29.66, 26.62, (24.94), (41.19), 31.24

finally sub 30 OH ao5, previous pb was 30.12 

the 24.94 was when I got a petrus block instead of a roux block so i just did cfop and that worked out well


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 20, 2015)

4/4 H case CLL, starting Pi cases


----------



## sqAree (Nov 20, 2015)

2x2 pb single: 1.41 (F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2), previous was 1.60.

I know that scramble is lol but that's how 2x2 single works, I don't even care myself I think. ._.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 20, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I do hear that the Lion is the best 4x4 thats under $10 though.



Then I must have gotten an awful one... It was crap. Worse then my SS (TBF the SS is modded.) I tried to mod the Lion... Didn't turn out so great.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 20, 2015)

i can finally fingertrick

R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R'

and

R U2 R' U' F' U F R U' R'

correctly I used to hate these cases and every alg for them but now they're RUF and not so bad im so happy


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> i can finally fingertrick
> 
> R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R'
> 
> ...



Does everyone really hate S R U R' U' R' F R f'?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 20, 2015)

FINALLY! PLL skip. (My previous PB was a misscramble) 

(6.75) D2 U2 B R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 L' B U2 F U F' L F' L U


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Does everyone really hate S R U R' U' R' F R f'?



for me that alg is what I used to use, and it's easy to mess up/lock up on it, I saw Collin actually use M' y R U R' U' R' F R f'


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 20, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> FINALLY! PLL skip. (My previous PB was a misscramble)
> 
> (6.75) D2 U2 B R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 L' B U2 F U F' L F' L U



gj midnight post
sig update pls


----------



## mafergut (Nov 20, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx PBs from yesterday
> 
> 1:26.60 single
> 1:34.70 ao5
> 1:36.94 ao12



Wow! Nice times. It looks like your modded SS is working well.

I finally received mine this week and it's much better out of the box than I expected. It's buttery smooth and can corner cut a decent amount (but less than the Yuhu). Sadly, it cannot reverse corner cut at all but that was expected. But, most importantly, it is very, very stable. The different layers do not move around and misalign by themselves so, overall, out of the box it is already better than my Yuhu. I'm going to try just by loosening it a tiny bit before investing time and effort in modding it 'cos I'm not very good at modding. If I finally decide to give it a try I should buy another one, just in case I destroy it


----------



## Iggy (Nov 20, 2015)

4:03.60 7x7 single, 2nd sub 4:10


----------



## KRAMIST (Nov 20, 2015)

2x2 ao50 6.43 

best times : 1.82 and 1.74


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sub 30 Roux Ao100  29.50 I still have about 7 secs to go before I reach my CFOP Ao100 [emoji14]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 20, 2015)

6.86	R' U2 B2 U2 B' L' B D2 B2 R2 L' U2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L' R2 U R B2 R' D' B U2

probably my fastest fullstep solve, even with a g perm and a lefty OLL


----------



## TDM (Nov 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 6.86	R' U2 B2 U2 B' L' B D2 B2 R2 L' U2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L' R2 U R B2 R' D' B U2
> 
> probably my fastest fullstep solve, even with a g perm and a lefty OLL



Why the old style scramble? I don't think you usually use them, I've not noticed it before.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 20, 2015)

7.28 fullstep single with 7.5 TPS.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Why the old style scramble? I don't think you usually use them, I've not noticed it before.



It was on twisttheweb


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-20
avg of 5: 1:23.95

Time List:
1. 1:25.10 Bw Dw Bw' L2 B2 Bw' R' F2 Uw' Lw2 F2 B2 U D2 R' D' Lw Rw2 Fw' L2 Dw' Fw' Rw Lw2 Dw2 D' F Rw2 B Bw2 Dw Bw Lw D' U B2 Lw Uw Dw2 F Lw' U2 B' Fw L Fw Bw B' Dw Fw Bw U Rw' Fw U2 Lw' D Uw' B Lw' 
2. (1:29.06) Bw Uw2 Dw' Lw' U Lw2 Fw' R2 Uw' U2 L' U' Rw Fw Lw Fw' L2 R B' Bw2 Fw' U2 B2 Dw U2 L Dw' Fw Bw' Lw L B F2 D B' L' B2 Fw L Lw2 Rw' U' B L' Uw' B Dw R Dw Fw' Uw2 Dw Rw Lw F Dw' Bw' Dw' L' F' 
3. (1:12.10) Bw D Fw' Dw B Uw Fw' Uw2 R' Uw Fw2 U2 F2 D2 Dw F2 Bw Fw Dw' R' Dw' Bw2 F D2 Fw2 B R2 Bw2 R2 Uw' Dw2 B' F' U' B Fw Lw2 Uw Dw2 D Lw Bw2 L B R2 Uw' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Lw F' Fw2 Dw' Lw Fw D' Fw' 
4. 1:23.23 L2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 D R2 F' Dw2 F2 R D Uw Lw2 R D R D U' Lw F2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' R Lw2 Uw2 U' Fw L R Uw2 Rw B' U Lw Dw' Rw' U' Rw Lw' B F2 R2 U' F' Dw2 Fw' D2 F2 R2 Rw Fw Rw2 B2 F2 Bw' L' Dw Bw 
5. 1:23.54 Dw2 Fw' B Uw2 L Uw2 Lw Bw D' U2 Bw2 D2 Rw F Lw' B Dw' R Fw' Uw' R B2 Lw' Fw' U' Lw D2 Rw' Fw2 R D Dw Lw2 Fw2 R2 Uw Bw2 D2 R2 B2 R F2 L2 Rw Fw2 F Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 Uw' Rw Lw2 U' Dw2 Lw2 D' R L2 U

Practising 5x5 after the 1:15 at Franconia.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 20, 2015)

Successfully added a Google document with my PB's to my signature - would be cool if somebody could try if it works :tu


----------



## TDM (Nov 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> It was on twisttheweb



Ah, that would explain it.

Also, your sig works for me!


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Successfully added a Google document with my PB's to my signature - would be cool if somebody could try if it works :tu



Works great!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Ah, that would explain it.
> 
> Also, your sig works for me!





DJ4Y said:


> Works great!


Great! Thanks for checking  Will add more decimals soon, this was just what I knew from my memory


----------



## Torch (Nov 20, 2015)

What just happened

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-20
avg of 5: 2.81

Time List:
1. 2.82 U R2 F' U F2 R U2 R2 F U' 
2. (6.94) U F' R2 U R' U F' U' R2 
3. 2.65 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F U2 R2 
4. (2.14) F2 U R' U2 F' U2 F R2 U' 
5. 2.96 U2 R F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F'

1. U R2 F' U F2 R U2 R2 F U' 

z' U L
R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' U

13/2.82 = 4.61 TPS

3. 2.65 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F U2 R2 

x2 R' U R U' R' 
U F R U R' U' F' U'

13/2.65 = 4.91 TPS

4. (2.14) F2 U R' U2 F' U2 F R2 U'

x2 z L' U L
U' R U' L' U R' U' L U2

12/2.14 = 5.61 TPS

5. 2.96 U2 R F' U F2 R2 U2 R' F'

z2 y U' R' U R' U R U2 R'
L' U L' F2 L U' L

15/2.96 = 5.07 TPS


----------



## mafergut (Nov 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Successfully added a Google document with my PB's to my signature - would be cool if somebody could try if it works :tu



It works and also generates a lot of envy in me


----------



## Chree (Nov 20, 2015)

Very rare for me, Full-step sub10 single: 9.85.

B R' U2 B2 D2 L D F2 D F2 D' F R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B2

z2
L F R2 [F B']
R' U R L' U L
L U2 L'
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
y L' U' L U L' U L	
F (R U R' U') F'
U' (R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R') U2
52 moves in 9.85 seconds = 5.27 TPS

If it wasn't for that first pair, that would've sucked. I didn't see anything else going on after cross.

Edit: I am aware that A) I AUF'ed wrong and B) that I should abandon the RU Z-Perm for 2H. It's a bad habit. One of many.




guysensei1 said:


> Does everyone really hate S R U R' U' R' F R f'?



I do yours for 2H, and Praetorian's for OH.

Love me some appropriately placed S moves.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 20, 2015)

Some 5x5 practice before River Hill tomorrow:

number of times: 40/40
best time: 1:40.39
worst time: 2:23.33

current mo3: 2:04.59 (σ = 0.54)
best mo3: 1:46.71 (σ = 1.74)

current avg5: 2:04.73 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 1:50.30 (σ = 5.52)

current avg12: 2:02.91 (σ = 6.62)
best avg12: 1:55.83 (σ = 5.26)

session avg: 1:59.11 (σ = 7.34)
session mean: 1:59.48

PB mo3, ao5, and ao12, and second-best single as well. 
Kinda disappointed about the last 5 or 6 solves that were all sup-2:05, but I kept the session average sub-2 so that's cool


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 21, 2015)

23.12 OH PB Single and avg5 

Time List:
1. 23.12 L2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 D' R2 F' L' B' L U B' U2 R (PLL Skip)

Time List:
1. 32.50 U D2 R' L U B R2 U' R U R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 
2. 26.14 F' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D L B' L' U B' F2 U' R2 F' 
3. 27.83 F' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R U L2 D' R2 B' F' D L' 
4. 38.54 U R2 U D2 R' D' B' U L' F' U' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U D' L2 
5. 38.32 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R U2 R B2 L U2 F U F' L F2 D' L D2 U2 F'

avg5: 32.88


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 21, 2015)

NEW PB OF 18.31!!!
AWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEA.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 21, 2015)

Joel2274 said:


> NEW PB OF 18.31!!!
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEA.



What was your previous PB?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 21, 2015)

Chree said:


> Very rare for me, Full-step sub10 single: 9.85.


Very nice!


Chree said:


> I am aware that I should abandon the RU Z-Perm for 2H. It's a bad habit. One of many.


At least you have practical bad habits, or bad habits that benefit your best events and hurt 3x3.  I still haven't learned an RU Z perm. I do two U perms when I need one on 5x5+. Not good for a 5x5+ solver like me.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 21, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> At least you have practical bad habits, or bad habits that benefit your best events and hurt 3x3.  I still haven't learned an RU Z perm. I do two U perms when I need one on 5x5+. Not good for a 5x5+ solver like me.



Yeah I should look into those RU algs...


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 21, 2015)

YESSS 23.23 NEW PB OH SINGLE FROM 29.04 

it was a PLL skip

scramble B2 F' L B2 U2 D' R' U' D' B D R L U D' L' F U' F L' B2 L2 U D2 L2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 21, 2015)

815. 9.000 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L U' R B2 U' B2 L U2 B2 F

V perms suck

y' // inspection
D R' B2 L' D2 // cross
L U' L' U y' L' U L // F2L-1
U' R' U R U' R U R' // F2L-2
U' y R U' R' // F2L-3
y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-4
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL

63 moves/9.000 = 7 etps


----------



## rybaby (Nov 21, 2015)

OH:
17.86 ao50
17.39 ao12
15.72 ao5

Average of 5: 15.72
1. (14.67) U L2 F' L' F U2 F2 D B2 L' B' R2 F B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 
2. (17.41) F D' F' B2 D' F R2 L B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R F2 D2 
3. 16.22 L B2 L R U2 R' F2 R F2 D2 F U' F' D L2 R' D U2 B2 F' 
4. 15.53 U2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 L F2 L U' L' D F R' B2 U' R' B' L' 
5. 15.40 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' D L2 U' B' L R' D2 B U2 F2


----------



## biscuit (Nov 21, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> V perms suck



Let us all take a moment to ponder on this wonderful insight... Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 21, 2015)

rybaby said:


> OH:
> 17.86 ao50
> 17.39 ao12
> 15.72 ao5
> ...



wow. just wow.


----------



## rybaby (Nov 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wow. just wow.



No fancy M moves needed.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 21, 2015)

Literally first time timing solves in months...

1. 4.94 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 F D R' F D R' D' 


U' R D' F R D
R U' R2 U R
U' y' R U' R'
L' U L
R' U R
U' Rw' U' R U' R' U2 Rw U'

30 moves/4.94s= 6 TPS lmao


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 21, 2015)

yoshinator said:


> Literally first time timing solves in months...
> 
> 1. 4.94 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 F D R' F D R' D'
> 
> ...



YOU'RE BACK!!!!
gj solve!

Im probably gonna steal your sig.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 21, 2015)

6.46 official single. Wide Antisune pll skip.


----------



## Phinagin (Nov 21, 2015)

3x3 PB single 12.64 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U R D R2 B L2 D2 U2 F' R U2

alg.cubing.net


----------



## rybaby (Nov 21, 2015)

Probably my best tps ever
7.89 D' F2 U B L' B' R' F U B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 

z U L B U M U' M' Rw U' // FB
x U' Rw U R2 U Rw' U' Rw // RB square
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // RF pair
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
R U' Rw' U' M' U Rw U Rw' // EO
U M' U2 M' U M2 U // UL+UR
M2 U2 M U2 M // EP

57 STM / 7.89 s = 7.22 TPS


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 21, 2015)

3x3 WR single ??
Yeah, Keaton Ellis 5.09 lol


----------



## SFCuber (Nov 21, 2015)

Consistantly sub 30!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 21, 2015)

I just completely destroyed my 3x3 PBs... Having received my stickerless thunderclap only a few hours ago... Haven't done anything to this cbe beside breaking it in

vgj ao5 (4th best)
Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-21
avg of 5: 8.35

Time List:
1. (7.07) L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 B U R F' D R' U2 R2 F' U2 
2. 8.48 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D F L2 F D' U' R D F R2 D2 
3. 8.16 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U R D B2 D2 B2 F' L' R' D U2 
4. (9.27) U2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 R F' D2 B2 R2 U' L D L B' D2 
5. 8.42 B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 L B2 L B U2 R2 B R F2 D B' F'

first 3 solves make up a 7.90 PB mo3 
then the ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-21
avg of 12: 8.71

Time List:
1. (7.07) L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 B U R F' D R' U2 R2 F' U2 
2. 8.48 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D F L2 F D' U' R D F R2 D2 
3. 8.16 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U R D B2 D2 B2 F' L' R' D U2 
4. 9.27 U2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 R F' D2 B2 R2 U' L D L B' D2 
5. 8.42 B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 L B2 L B U2 R2 B R F2 D B' F' 
6. 9.65 R' L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 U2 R' B' D' L' D2 F D' R D2 
7. (10.60) D' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' F D2 R2 F' D' L' R2 F' L U' F U2 B2 
8. 7.72 U F2 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F L2 U F2 R B L2 D2 L' U' 
9. 8.14 F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R D' R2 B' F U' R2 U' B L2 
10. 8.50 B2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 D' B' R' D L' U' F' D2 U' 
11. 10.20 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R' D' L D' F' U2 R B2 F2 R2 
12. 8.53 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B L2 B' L2 B2 R U L D L U2 F L2

PB by .17

and now the wtfs ao50 and ao100
solves 50-99 make up a 9.30 ao50, ao100 is 9.40, which is PB by .3


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-21
avg of 100: 9.40

Time List:
1. 9.58 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 U L2 R U F2 U' B R D F' L2 F 
2. 9.40 R' B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 B' D B F R U' F' D' L' 
3. 7.97 F' D B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U L F' L2 B2 R' U' L D2 L' 
4. 11.35 B' D' F' B2 U' R2 B' R F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 R' 
5. 9.09 R2 U' F B' L B U2 D R2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 R U2 R2 U2 B' 
6. 9.96 L D B2 U B2 D B2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 R U2 F L U' B' U2 B2 D' 
7. 8.66 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 U L F2 U2 B2 D' F' L2 F' 
8. (7.38) F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' F' R' U2 L B U' F D2 F' 
9. 10.45 F2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 L U2 R U2 D' B R B2 U' R2 F D L R2 
10. 9.86 U' D' B2 U2 L U2 B' R U D2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B 
11. 9.75 R D2 F' R' L' D2 F' L2 U D' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D2 
12. (11.39) R2 F R' U2 F2 B2 U2 F' R D' B2 R U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 
13. 9.54 B' D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L F' D2 L R2 B' F2 R' D' 
14. 10.58 U2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L D' B2 R B F' L B2 D2 U B2 
15. 9.02 L F2 L2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 U B L' D2 U' L U F R2 
16. 8.83 R D R' U2 B2 L2 D F B' D' U2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 D2 L U2 L' 
17. 9.05 B2 D2 R F2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B L R2 F' D' B R D' R 
18. 8.53 L R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 U R B L' B D F D2 B' D2 
19. 10.83 L' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' U' B L' F' D' L F2 R' D' 
20. 9.48 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U R' B D2 L D' B2 L2 U F 
21. 7.55 R' D2 L2 B2 R D2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L F' L2 R2 F U' L F' 
22. 10.00 U' R2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 B U2 L D' F D2 U' F R 
23. (6.24) D R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R2 B R D2 R' D2 U' R2 F2 U R' 
24. 10.04 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 D L U' F L F D2 R F 
25. 11.05 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R B' F U F2 L' U2 B L' D 
26. 9.46 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R' U F2 R2 B' L' R2 D2 U' F 
27. 8.23 U F' L U2 L' F U2 F' R F L2 F2 R2 F B L2 D2 R2 
28. 8.72 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R F' L' R' D R D' L F' 
29. 10.95 F U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' D' F D' L D2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 
30. 9.36 R' D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U F2 R' B' R' U' F2 L' D2 R' D' 
31. 9.50 L B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' D' L U L2 D U' L2 F2 
32. 7.91 R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F L B F2 D R D' U B L2 
33. 9.95 U D' R2 D L' B D R B' F2 L' B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 R U2 
34. 9.38 U F2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 F2 R2 F' R F L2 U' B F2 L 
35. 9.22 F' L' D2 R2 F' D R2 D2 F' U' L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 L2 
36. 8.83 L' D2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R' B' L2 D F' U2 B' F2 U 
37. 9.91 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' L' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 
38. 9.69 D2 F2 R F2 L' F2 L2 U2 L B2 R2 B' U' R F D2 L' R2 D L 
39. 10.98 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 D L F' L2 B2 D2 B L2 B U2 F' L2 F' D 
40. 9.98 D B' U' D' F R B2 D' L F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 F' 
41. 7.76 R' B2 U L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D L' F2 U R2 B D F' L B2 
42. 9.44 F2 D2 F R' L' F2 B' R U D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F B2 L2 B 
43. 10.03 B' U F2 R L' F2 L' F' U' F2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 U L' 
44. 10.77 D R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' B' F L2 U' B2 R' B D2 U 
45. 9.77 R' D' L2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F D U B' L' U R B2 R 
46. 9.08 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 D B2 R' U R2 D' B' F2 U' B' L' U2 
47. 10.91 F2 D R2 F' R U D B' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F 
48. 8.62 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U L2 D R2 U' F2 B' D2 F2 R2 F U' F R D U 
49. 10.33 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' U2 L' B U L2 U L2 F' D' F' U2 
50. (7.23) B D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 B R' F2 U' F2 D2 B U2 R' D2 
51. 9.86 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R' D2 L F2 D B D L2 F R2 
52. 11.06 B' L2 F2 L2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B R' B L U' B' L F2 D U L' 
53. (7.20) D F' D2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L U L D' U2 B' F D' 
54. (12.11) D2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F L F' L' D L' B' D' F R' U 
55. 7.98 F R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' D' R' F2 U' R F2 L2 U 
56. 8.67 U' R2 B' U2 D B2 U2 L' U R2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 
57. 9.10 D U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B R2 B L2 B2 D F2 L' D R D2 U L2 D' F 
58. 10.69 L F R U' L' F' U D2 L F2 L' F2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 
59. 9.68 L B D2 L' U' R F' L2 U L F2 R2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 B2 U' 
60. 10.66 L2 D L2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U F L' B D' L U R2 B' D2 L' 
61. 8.66 B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F' U L U' R F L B' R F2 
62. 8.15 F B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 B' U F2 R D' L2 R2 U' B 
63. 9.70 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 B F2 L2 U R F' L F' D' F' 
64. 9.73 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 D' L2 B L R2 F U R2 U L B2 
65. (11.66) R' F D L' B' D' F' R F' U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F U2 D2 B2 L2 R 
66. 8.88 L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R F' L 
67. 9.61 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U R2 U L2 U' L' U' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 F R2 
68. 8.43 R U2 L2 F L2 B D2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R' D' U2 B' R2 D' R' U L' 
69. 9.63 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B L D U2 L R2 U2 L 
70. (11.82) U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U' F L2 F R' B' F2 R U' L' R' 
71. 8.59 D2 L2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 U R B' F L2 U F2 U R F 
72. 10.52 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 B' R' F' L' R2 D R' F L2 D' 
73. 9.07 F2 U L2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 B D U2 F D' B' D R B' U 
74. 10.94 D F U B2 U F U B2 R' U2 F2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 
75. (7.07) L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 B U R F' D R' U2 R2 F' U2 
76. 8.48 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D F L2 F D' U' R D F R2 D2 
77. 8.16 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U R D B2 D2 B2 F' L' R' D U2 
78. 9.27 U2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 R F' D2 B2 R2 U' L D L B' D2 
79. 8.42 B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 L B2 L B U2 R2 B R F2 D B' F' 
80. 9.65 R' L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 U2 R' B' D' L' D2 F D' R D2 
81. 10.60 D' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' F D2 R2 F' D' L' R2 F' L U' F U2 B2 
82. 7.72 U F2 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F L2 U F2 R B L2 D2 L' U' 
83. 8.14 F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R D' R2 B' F U' R2 U' B L2 
84. 8.50 B2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 D' B' R' D L' U' F' D2 U' 
85. 10.20 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R' D' L D' F' U2 R B2 F2 R2 
86. 8.53 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B L2 B' L2 B2 R U L D L U2 F L2 
87. 10.52 R U' L B' R F L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B 
88. 8.22 B' R U F2 D2 F' R2 U R D2 R D2 R' F2 R L U2 R' 
89. 10.02 L2 D2 F L2 F R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F R' B2 F2 R' U' L2 F' R B2 
90. 7.91 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D' B' D B2 F D' R' B' R2 F2 L D' 
91. (12.07) D2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F R' U L B R B2 L F' R 
92. 7.92 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D B2 U R2 B2 R' F' D U' L U' B R2 F2 D' 
93. 9.43 U B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 F D' B2 R2 B2 U L' R B R2 
94. 9.94 L U B U' F D2 R2 U' D L' D2 F B U2 B U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
95. 8.88 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' D' R2 B2 D L' D B' F R 
96. 9.17 U B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' R F' D2 U2 F' R D F 
97. 10.91 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U B L' B2 D' L B D2 R F' L 
98. 7.81 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B U2 F L2 R' D2 F D U' B R U2 B2 U2 
99. 9.52 R B2 D2 F B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 D L2 U F2 L' 
100. 9.38 B' D2 L F L' D R' B' D F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 U2


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 21, 2015)

4x4:
1:13.50 (1:41.84) 1:18.47 (1:07.86) 1:13.46 = 1:15.09 PB avg5


----------



## Berd (Nov 21, 2015)

4.9 Lucas!?!?!


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.46 official single. Wide Antisune pll skip.




Nice job, Also New york new york new york


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 21, 2015)

yoshinator said:


> Literally first time timing solves in months...
> 
> 1. 4.94 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 F D R' F D R' D'
> 
> ...



LOL not even sub-WR
nice job though


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 22, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Nice job, Also New york new york new york


this is probably state record woop


----------



## biscuit (Nov 22, 2015)

yoshinator said:


> Literally first time timing solves in months...
> 
> 1. 4.94 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 F D R' F D R' D'
> 
> ...



Not even sub WR...


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 22, 2015)

My accomplishment is witnessing 2 3x3 single wr's in like an hour + having to solve during one of them


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 22, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> My accomplishment is witnessing 2 3x3 single wr's in like an hour + having to solve during one of them



What did the WR reaction do to your time? We were really loud.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 22, 2015)

Got this while skyping callum before i started solving i said i predict 8.29, he made a prediction i forget, then lol Fruruf PLL skip.

6.60 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B' D2 B' U L F' R B' F


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 22, 2015)

3.92 LL+ last slot avg of 12! (and 4.52 avg of 60) Lucky, but fullstep.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 22, 2015)

WHAT WHAT WHAT HOW DID THIS JUST HAPPEN

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-22
avg of 5: 9.154

Time List:
1. 8.864 R' B' L2 F' D2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R U' L2 B U2 L2 F' L B 
2. (10.168) B R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 U B F' D' L B2 D2 
3. 9.046 D2 B2 F R2 U2 B R D' L' U2 L' D' B' L' D2 B2 L 
4. 9.551 U' R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' U' L2 D B R' U2 L' U 
5. (8.622) B L' B' U D R' L' U' F' D2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-22
avg of 12: 9.721

Time List:
1. 9.000 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L U' R B2 U' B2 L U2 B2 F 
2. (11.736) B L F D R2 U' R2 L F U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 D' L2 D B2 
3. 10.960 U B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F' U2 F2 D' L' D B 
4. 10.800 L R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 B2 D2 L F2 R U2 B F D' L2 U 
5. 8.864 R' B' L2 F' D2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R U' L2 B U2 L2 F' L B 
6. 10.168 B R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 U B F' D' L B2 D2 
7. 9.046 D2 B2 F R2 U2 B R D' L' U2 L' D' B' L' D2 B2 L 
8. 9.551 U' R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' U' L2 D B R' U2 L' U 
9. (8.622) B L' B' U D R' L' U' F' D2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R 
10. 9.854 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 D B' F U R' D B L2 D F2 
11. 10.065 L B U2 R' U2 L2 D' R2 B D2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 
12. 8.897 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 D F R' B' U' R' B' R2 B L2


----------



## Iggy (Nov 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> WHAT WHAT WHAT HOW DID THIS JUST HAPPEN
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-22
> avg of 5: 9.154
> ...



Wat, nice! Pls don't catch up to me


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 22, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wat, nice! Pls don't catch up to me



Thanks but I just realised that one of the solves is actually the scramble from Keaton's (former) WR, so I don't know if it should count. I did a different solution though and didn't look at the reconstruction.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wat, nice! Pls don't catch up to me



I quit


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 22, 2015)

YEEEEEEEEE https://gyazo.com/93661169fcab8d0b8893c0f13c066b8b

beat my pb avg12 by a good amount, it lasted for like a month


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 22, 2015)

I want to just die right now I was trying so hard for a sub 14 avg50 I hate everything

https://gyazo.com/9b9fa4174fe7f8df26d59c41d40abd9d

14.00 are you asfsahfgjdghsk kidding me

EDIT: along the way, I came upon this little nifty scramble with a solved 2x2x2 block

U' F' D2 L B2 F' R' L2 D2 R U' F U B2 R' B2 L B' F' L F2 L B2 F2 L


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 22, 2015)

just passed a large milestone. 201 ZBLL algorithms memorised. 149 to go


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-22
avg of 5: 7.96

Time List:
1. 6.88 U B2 D F' U R' D2 L D B2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' 
2. 9.48 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L' U' F2 R2 U' B L' B2 F2 
3. 7.53 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D' R U B2 F' D L' U2 B' 
4. (9.52) D R2 F' L2 R2 B U2 F R2 B' L2 R' B L D B2 F D L' 
5. (6.72) B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U F' L2 R' F R' D2 F U' R2 U'

bj counting 9 , but its PB. 6.72 was fullstep yay. will upload it soon


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2015)

4x4 FMC: 151.
lol i suck
e: Mastermorphix PBs
single: 1:22.35 (yes you read that right)
avg5: 3:13.25
avg12: 3:39.30


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2015)

Best average of 5: 18.47
69-73 - 17.42 (21.84) (16.58) 16.97 21.02

OH PB  Last three make a 18.19 Mo3, not PB but probably second best.

E: 21.39 Ao12, 24.06 Mo100.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 22, 2015)

19.84 OH ao 100: I'm sub 20 again!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-22
avg of 12: 4.52

Time List:
1. 4.34 L' U B U L B L B R u 
2. (2.61) R' U B L' B L' U R u' 
3. 3.88 U R' L' R B' U' B' L r' b' u' 
4. 4.44 U' R U R' L U B' U l r' b 
5. 4.50 U B L' U' R L U L l' r b 
6. (6.41) R' U B L' R' B L U l r b' u' 
7. 5.03 R U L U' L' U R' B' l' r b u' 
8. 4.44 U L' R' U' R L U R' L' l' r' u' 
9. 4.78 U L R L B L' B' R l' b 
10. 4.33 U B' L R' B' L' B' R b' 
11. 5.02 U' L R' U' B' L U' B r u 
12. 4.43 U L' U R' U B R U l r'

first nice pyraminx avg in ages, got a new moyu yesterday  Will learn more methods to improve (officially) soon


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2015)

idek why this is even on the UWR page, but I got the Gear Cube UWR single of 1.99
Gear Cube is so lol


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 22, 2015)

Breaks help me get faster apparently.
https://gyazo.com/29757ff8f600e1aafb29e517bf4970a5


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Breaks help me get faster apparently.
> https://gyazo.com/29757ff8f600e1aafb29e517bf4970a5



gj
gotta love that 2x2 consistency


----------



## NeilH (Nov 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> idek why this is even on the UWR page, but I got the Gear Cube UWR single of 1.99
> Gear Cube is so lol



.....


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IvD2qMw-FE&feature=youtu.be

notbad


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2015)

NeilH said:


> .....



What? It was on the UWR page, and I thought I might do some Gear Cube 
Anyone could beat it, I kind of want them to :/


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> idek why this is even on the UWR page, but I got the Gear Cube UWR single of 1.99
> Gear Cube is so lol



But 2x2 isn't I guess


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> But 2x2 isn't I guess



Seriously?


----------



## Berd (Nov 22, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> But 2x2 isn't I guess


Haha! That was bj.


----------



## LostGent (Nov 22, 2015)

Got my first sub-15 average 100 today


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Haha! That was bj.



omfg
will you stop


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> gj
> gotta love that 2x2 consistency



LOL I BOMBED IT SO BAD XD, I WAS AVERAGING SUB 3 AT HOME TOO


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2015)

44.66 FMC mo3
48.00 ao5
53.30 ao12


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 44.66 FMC mo3
> 48.00 ao5
> 53.30 ao12



I should get into FMC ;-; but M-Slices being 2 moves hurts me


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 22, 2015)

Square-1 Fun:

number of times: 50/50
best time: 11.88
worst time: 23.27

current mo3: 17.36 (σ = 2.45)
best mo3: 14.99 (σ = 1.80)

current avg5: 15.40 (σ = 1.54)
best avg5: 15.04 (σ = 1.76)

current avg12: 17.28 (σ = 2.26)
best avg12: 16.48 (σ = 2.49)

current avg50: 17.77 (σ = 2.36)
best avg50: 17.77 (σ = 2.36)

QiYi Square-1 is pretty good.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 22, 2015)

SQ1 OH 
2:24.29 single
lololololol


----------



## Chree (Nov 22, 2015)

Took 3 podiums yesterday, including 2 wins, at PDX Cubing Beta 2015.

1st in 4x4 w/ 49.76 average.
3rd in OH w/ 22.40 average.
1st in Mega w/ 1:43.05 average.

I love it when most of the fast people don't show up. That's probably the last time I'll pull anything like this off.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Nov 22, 2015)

At Franconia Winter 2015 (14. & 15. November):
Megaminx:
2nd place (my second podium & first 2nd place ever)
53.28 single & 59.18 average (both official PBs) (40th person to sub 1 Megaminx average )
57.27, (53.28), (1:03.58), 57.25, 1:03.03
And I now have a faster official average than Henri Gerber again  (I'm pretty sure I started cubing again after he pushed me downwards in the NR rankings).
1:01.071 PB ao12 (first 5 solves were done at Munich Open 2015 tho xD)

3x3: judged a official sub 6 ^^ (5.88 German NR single by Cornelius Dieckmann).

At home (a couple of days ago):
3x3:
9.502 PB ao5
(8.368), (11.216), 8.770, 9.435, 10.301


----------



## uvafan (Nov 23, 2015)

best avg100: 11.09 (σ = 1.06)

sub11 soon?

3x3 2H


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2015)

9.38 fullstep 3x3 single with F perm and locky OLL

D U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B L F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F

y x2 L' D' R' D2 R // cross
U R' U R // first pair
R U' R' L U L' // second pair
U2 L' U L // third pair
y L' U L // fourth pair
y' U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

also 8.54 3x3 single

D2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D U B L D2 B' L' B' D' F' R2 U 

x y2 
U R' x' y2 R U R' D y' U' R U' R' // xcross
y2 U2 F' R' U' R F // second pair
U' R L' U L R' // third pair
y' U' R' U' R // fourth pair
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' F' U2 // OLLCP to avoid diagswap, predicted PLL skip


----------



## p2pcmlp (Nov 23, 2015)

29 sub 50s in a row
6. 46.07 
7. 44.69 
8. 46.40 
9. 43.74 
10. 46.27 
11. 46.31 
12. 47.28 
13. 45.08 
14. 46.29 
15. 44.49 
16. 45.79 
17. 46.68 
18. 41.15 
19. (49.88) 
20. 43.09 
21. 45.49 
22. 46.07 
23. 42.71 
24. 44.99 
25. 42.78 
26. (41.15) 
27. 47.95 
28. 48.13 
29. 46.65 
30. 43.18 
31. (40.66) 
32. 45.27 
33. 43.79 
34. 46.48


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.21 skewb avg25



Average of 25: 3.21
1. 3.66 L' U' R U L' B' U' L' U
2. 2.85 R' L B U' L B U R' U'
3. 3.12 B U L R' B U R' U L'
4. 3.29 U L' R B' R L B' R' U'
5. 4.37 R L U R U R' B' L
6. (2.29) R L' R' B' R L' U' L'
7. (2.15) L R' U' L U R' L' R
8. 3.01 R' B' U R L' U L U'
9. 3.35 U' B' R B' R' B' L B
10. 3.24 R B R' B U L R U
11. 3.18 L U L' U' R' B U B' L'
12. (5.15) L R' L' U' R' L' R' L'
13. 3.06 U L' U L U R B U R'
14. (4.79) U B R' U B' L' B' R' L
15. 3.11 R U R U' R' L B R' U'
16. 3.39 B U L' R U B' U L R'
17. 2.73 B R' U' B R U' R' L U
18. 2.61 B R B' U R' B' U' L'
19. 3.02 U R U R B U' B' L
20. 2.86 R L U B' R' L B' U' R'
21. 4.12 R' B' L' R' L B L' B
22. 2.71 U' B' U R' L' U' L' U'
23. 3.75 R U R' L' U R B' U
24. 3.01 B R' U L B' L R U'
25. 3.02 L R' L U' B' R U' L


also got a 3.51 avg50 on cam


----------



## TMarshall (Nov 23, 2015)

5 podiums at Berkeley
1st in pyra 5.68 average
1st in skewb 4.87 bj average
2nd in 6x6 2:39 mean
3rd in 7x7 4:22 mean
3rd in 4x4 with a 44.X average
Also got 12.58 oh single and 7.5 and 8.3 singles on 3x3, and missed out on 3x3 and oh podiums by. 07 and. 09 respectively
Super good performance, but still have a ton to improve, especially in big cubes and 3x3. I like not having mitch lane in the bay area because now I can win events.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 23, 2015)

Felt like learning a lot of algs so learnt 10% of Pi in like 2 hours.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 23, 2015)

lol PB average of 5 on 3x3, I wish I had gotten 50 though  but this is still really great with the 2 counting 10s

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-22
avg of 5: 10.81

Time List:
1. (12.88) L' F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 D' F' D L D2 B D L2 U' R' 
2. 10.61 F D2 U F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L B' F' U B' D2 F L' F' 
3. 10.24 L2 R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 U' R F U' F L U' F' 
4. 11.57 U F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 B' L F2 D2 L B R B F' 
5. (9.51) D' B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' L F' D2 R D B' F' D' F2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 23, 2015)

Learnt the sune CLL set. That wasn't very hard!


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Learnt the sune CLL set. That wasn't very hard!


I did it last night. Only tool me 20 mins lol.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> I did it last night. Only tool me 20 mins lol.



It tool me 15 wrenches to learn all the Pi cases!
lol, real post tho: Void Cube PB single, 17.80


----------



## mafergut (Nov 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Learnt the sune CLL set. That wasn't very hard!





Berd said:


> I did it last night. Only tool me 20 mins lol.



Did you learn the algs from Chris Olson site? The (U') R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2 case does not seem so easy with all those F moves. But what worries me the most about learning CLL or, in fact, any other alg set similar to this like COLL, etc. is recognition. How do you guys approach this? Are there any good tutorials on that? I try to rationalize it like "this sticker is opp / adj / same color than that other sticker" but it doesn't seem to be very easy. Maybe there are other, better methods.

EDIT: Just realized Chris himself has a tutorial on recognition on his CLL page  Gonna take a look at it.


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 23, 2015)

7.39 3x3 single!!! First 7, but not first sub-8.
Scramble-B' U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 F' D' U2 R2 B' R' F'
seven move ll


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 23, 2015)

Jbacboy said:


> First 7, but not first sub-8.



Maybe I am just stupid but this doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 23, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Maybe I am just stupid but this doesn't make sense to me



Maybe he got 6 before


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Maybe he got 6 before



Yeah , 6.97  I get lucky.
Also 11.85 avg of 50 IDK if its a PB, but still alright for me.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 23, 2015)

First sub-6 Ao50 at 2x2 (5.97).
Also very close Ao100 (6.04).

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-23
avg of 100: 6.04

Time List:
6.15, (3.47), 5.73, 7.29, 5.82, 6.86, 4.58, 7.33, 6.01, 5.70, (8.39), 7.17, 5.12, 5.74, 6.11, 6.46, 4.79, 5.86, 6.70, 5.37, 6.38, 5.41, 5.25, 6.60, 6.51, 5.35, 5.04, 5.91, (8.11), (7.55), 6.61, 5.62, 6.57, 5.17, 5.37, 6.42, 7.09, 6.95, 7.34, 6.11, 5.51, 7.10, 4.62, 5.81, 6.79, 5.66, 5.88, 5.30, (3.55), 5.68, (4.52), 5.77, 6.11, 6.78, 5.55, 7.54, (7.63), 6.24, 6.57, 5.48, 6.04, (3.71), (4.45), 7.13, 7.36, 6.79, 7.35, 6.35, 5.87, 6.31, 5.13, 6.93, 6.50, 5.12, 6.45, 5.06, 7.33, 6.26, 5.89, 5.81, 6.77, 7.02, 5.38, 4.78, 5.22, 6.19, 5.65, 5.98, 6.12, 6.19, 5.62, 4.74, 5.80, 6.34, 5.60, 6.00, 6.41, 4.74, (7.88), 4.72

EDIT: There's also a 5.55 PB Ao12 in there that I was not aware of 

5.51, (7.10), 4.62, 5.81, 6.79, 5.66, 5.88, 5.30, (3.55), 5.68, 4.52, 5.77 = 5.55

EDIT2:

Over a 800+ solve session, this is the 1st time I see the number of 5.xx has finally surpassed the number of 7.xx

1+: 2
2+: 1
3+: 16
4+: 47
5+: 188
6+: 275
7+: 176
8+: 95
9+: 34
10+: 2
11+: 2
12+: 1

As soon as I reach 1000 solves I will start from scratch with a new session.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 23, 2015)

Finished modding all edges and centres of my megaminx! 

Only corners to go!


----------



## mafergut (Nov 23, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Finished modding all edges and centres of my megaminx!
> 
> Only corners to go!



Can I assume it is a SS?


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 23, 2015)

2.68 2x2 ao50 w/ 1.99 ao5 ( second best ao5)


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Can I assume it is a SS?


It's actually a Dayan. Huh.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 23, 2015)

OH
12.674, 11.387, 12.560, 12.535, 12.335, 9.456, 15.357, 13.320, 14.567, 14.195, 12.420, 9.764 = 12.575

Kinda screwed up after that start, but my first counting sub 10.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 23, 2015)

Megaminx PB's, finished my ao500 
ao500: 59.45 (yay sub1)
ao100: 57.78

last ao5 was a 53.64 ao5, which is my 3rd best I think, with 2 consecutive sub50's  (48.72 and 49.82). Screwed up with a counting 59 though


----------



## mafergut (Nov 23, 2015)

mafergut said:


> First sub-6 Ao50 at 2x2 (5.97).
> Also very close Ao100 (6.04). [...]



I can't believe I did another hundred solves and managed to crush all my PBs. It looks like lube is settling in my Zhanchi 2x2 and it's becoming better and better.

Ao5 4.63 = 4.81, (6.42), (2.31), 5.86, 3.22
Ao12 5.14 = 4.62, 4.64, 5.43, 5.62, 5.55, 5.59, 4.81, (6.42), (2.31), 5.86, 3.22, 6.10
Ao50 = 5.67
Ao100 = 5.83

I have shaved 0.4 off my PB Ao100 in a couple of days!!! Still some room for improvement with Ortega before I start learning CLL, though. Now that I'm stuck at 3x3 it feels great to be actually improving at something.

EDIT: Also PB single (2.31 but I don't really care about single).


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 23, 2015)

10.86 UWR Square-1 Average of 50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-23
avg of 50: 10.86

Time List:
1. 10.23 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0) 
2. 12.04 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 1)/(6, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0) 
3. 12.70 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
4. 12.46 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
5. 11.21 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/ 
6. 11.99 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
7. 10.81 (-3, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -4) 
8. 10.41 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -2) 
9. 12.67 (-3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-1, -2)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
10. 13.05 (-3, -1)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -1)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
11. 9.95 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -1)/(4, -5) 
12. 10.24 (-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -4) 
13. 10.26 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0) 
14. 11.13 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
15. 10.53 (4, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0) 
16. 12.27 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
17. (15.59) (3, -1)/(1, 4)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(5, -5)/(5, 0) 
18. 12.63 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(0, -5) 
19. 11.35 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
20. 13.27 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
21. 12.39 (3, 5)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/ 
22. 8.72 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
23. (6.41) (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
24. 10.66 (-2, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4) 
25. 10.43 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
26. 10.54 (0, -4)/(6, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0) 
27. 10.72 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/ 
28. 9.04 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
29. 11.07 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2) 
30. 9.32 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
31. 9.06 (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0) 
32. 9.62 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0) 
33. (14.86) (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
34. 11.56 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
35. (6.89) (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4) 
36. 8.54 (3, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -1)/ 
37. 11.44 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
38. 9.57 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
39. 10.54 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
40. 9.90 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(1, 0) 
41. 11.69 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
42. 9.66 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
43. 11.42 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2) 
44. 9.31 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -5)/(6, 0) 
45. 10.13 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
46. 13.12 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-4, -3)/ 
47. (7.15) (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
48. 8.79 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
49. (16.60) (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
50. 11.21 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, 6)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/



11.12 UWR Square-1 Average of 100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-23
avg of 100: 11.12

Time List:
1. 8.70 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
2. 9.52 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
3. 12.52 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -4) 
4. 10.80 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(1, 0)/(2, 0) 
5. 11.55 (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
6. 9.79 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
7. (18.11) (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
8. 13.99 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0) 
9. 12.02 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
10. 12.63 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
11. 10.91 (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
12. 11.51 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
13. 11.96 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
14. (15.71) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
15. 8.42 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2) 
16. (8.24) (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
17. 10.15 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(1, -2) 
18. 12.16 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2) 
19. 10.51 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, -4)/ 
20. 12.58 (3, 2)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, -2) 
21. 11.81 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0) 
22. 12.89 (-2, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4) 
23. 10.67 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
24. 11.10 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, -2)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0) 
25. 12.30 (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(6, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4) 
26. (7.35) (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
27. 9.21 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
28. 10.43 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/ 
29. 11.44 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
30. 13.13 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -5) 
31. 10.09 (-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0) 
32. 10.59 (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
33. 13.46 (0, 2)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -5)/ 
34. (26.02) (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -1) 
35. 9.63 (-2, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -2) 
36. 11.77 (-2, 6)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
37. 10.97 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -4)/ 
38. 9.12 (3, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
39. 13.55 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0) 
40. 12.38 (-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -4) 
41. 12.20 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, 5)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
42. 9.83 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -5)/(-5, 0)/ 
43. 10.14 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
44. 13.07 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0) 
45. 12.25 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
46. 10.30 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
47. 14.08 (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
48. 9.30 (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/ 
49. 10.84 (3, -4)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
50. 11.36 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
51. (16.80) (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
52. 12.28 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(1, -4)/(-5, -1) 
53. 10.23 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0) 
54. 12.04 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 1)/(6, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0) 
55. 12.70 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
56. 12.46 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
57. 11.21 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/ 
58. 11.99 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
59. 10.81 (-3, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -4) 
60. 10.41 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -2) 
61. 12.67 (-3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-1, -2)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
62. 13.05 (-3, -1)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -1)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
63. 9.95 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -1)/(4, -5) 
64. 10.24 (-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -4) 
65. 10.26 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0) 
66. 11.13 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
67. 10.53 (4, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0) 
68. 12.27 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
69. (15.59) (3, -1)/(1, 4)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(5, -5)/(5, 0) 
70. 12.63 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(0, -5) 
71. 11.35 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
72. 13.27 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
73. 12.39 (3, 5)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/ 
74. 8.72 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
75. (6.41) (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
76. 10.66 (-2, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4) 
77. 10.43 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
78. 10.54 (0, -4)/(6, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0) 
79. 10.72 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/ 
80. 9.04 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
81. 11.07 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2) 
82. 9.32 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
83. 9.06 (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0) 
84. 9.62 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0) 
85. 14.86 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
86. 11.56 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
87. (6.89) (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4) 
88. 8.54 (3, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -1)/ 
89. 11.44 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
90. 9.57 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
91. 10.54 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
92. 9.90 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(1, 0) 
93. 11.69 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
94. 9.66 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
95. 11.42 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2) 
96. 9.31 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -5)/(6, 0) 
97. 10.13 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
98. 13.12 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-4, -3)/ 
99. (7.15) (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
100. 8.79 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 23, 2015)

nice OH single: 
(12.02) F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' F' L B2 U R' B D' R2 F


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 24, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Did you learn the algs from Chris Olson site? The (U') R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2 case does not seem so easy with all those F moves. But what worries me the most about learning CLL or, in fact, any other alg set similar to this like COLL, etc. is recognition. How do you guys approach this? Are there any good tutorials on that? I try to rationalize it like "this sticker is opp / adj / same color than that other sticker" but it doesn't seem to be very easy. Maybe there are other, better methods.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized Chris himself has a tutorial on recognition on his CLL page  Gonna take a look at it.



I actually learnt Sameer Mahmood's system of recognition because it seems easier.
https://youtu.be/7pfPggYt-L0


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I actually learnt Sameer Mahmood's system of recognition because it seems easier.
> https://youtu.be/7pfPggYt-L0



that video is not great

this is better: http://imgur.com/a/Gwu73#0


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 24, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> that video is not great
> 
> this is better: http://imgur.com/a/Gwu73#0



Isn't that shown at the end of the video?


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 24, 2015)

sub-NAR square-1 ao5 yay

11.20 14.28 11.65 (11.16) (19.55) = 12.38

and a pb ao12
18.31 14.29 16.51 (18.94) 12.74 15.18 15.90 15.51 11.20 14.28 11.65 (11.16) = 14.56



Spoiler



18.31 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (-5,1) / (-1,-3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (3,0)
14.29 (1,0) / (-4,2) / (-5,-5) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (-3,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0)
16.51 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,1)
18.94 (1,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (6,0)
12.74 (6,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,1) / (0,2) /
15.18 (-3,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,4) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0)
15.90 (-5,0) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (1,4)
15.51 (-3,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,2) / (-1,0)
11.20 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,6) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,4) / (3,0)
14.28 (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,3) / (0,-1) /
11.65 (1,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-2,-3)
11.16 (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (3,-3) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (6,6)


----------



## rybaby (Nov 24, 2015)

Got a 6.57 3x3 solve on camera 








Spoiler



Nakaji speed


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 24, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> 10.86 UWR Square-1 Average of 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! PB single in there, too, it looks like?


----------



## Cale S (Nov 24, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.38 skewb avg50



Average of 50: 3.38
1. (2.30) R B U' R' U' R' L' U L'
2. 2.89 U R' U' B R' B' R U
3. 3.70 R B' U L' U' L B' U'
4. 2.96 L' U' B U B U' R B L'
5. 2.77 U' R L R L B R L R'
6. 3.55 U R U R' L' U R L
7. 3.09 U R B L' U B R' L' U
8. 2.78 R U R' B' L U' B L' R'
9. 3.04 L R' B' R' B' R' U B'
10. 3.76 R' L R' L' U R U B'
11. 3.43 R L' B' R B U B R' B' L'
12. (2.61) R B R L U' L R' U'
13. 3.63 R B R L R' L' R' L
14. (5.78) B' U' L' R B R' B' L'
15. 4.19 R L R B R U R L
16. 3.65 R U' R B L' B' R B
17. 3.21 R' L R L' R L U R' L'
18. 2.86 L R L B' R B R B U' R'
19. 3.44 U' R' L U B L U B'
20. 3.16 B R L' U' L R' L U' R'
21. (4.53) B L' R L R' L B L
22. 3.54 B L U R' B U B U L
23. 3.65 B' U B' U R L B R' U'
24. 2.97 B' U R L R B R U L'
25. 3.03 U L' B' L R' B L' U R
26. 3.45 U L R B U' B L B' U
27. 3.88 R' L U' B' L' U B' R' U'
28. (5.02) R L U' R' B R' B U' L'
29. 3.02 L' R' B U R' U B' U L'
30. 2.64 L' U' L B' L R' L' B
31. 2.84 L' U' R' U B' R B' U' R'
32. 4.26 B' L B' R U' L' R U R
33. 3.20 R B L' R B U L B' U'
34. (2.46) R L R L R' U R L' R
35. 2.79 L' R' B' L' R' B R B R
36. 2.79 B' U' B' R' U L' B U
37. 3.90 B' R U' L U' R' B' R'
38. 4.50 R' U L R' B L' R L'
39. 2.82 R' L U B' L' R' L' U' L
40. 4.35 R' L U L R U B' U L
41. 3.94 B R' L U' R U' R L'
42. 3.45 B' L U B' L U L B'
43. 2.98 L U' L' R' B' L' B' R
44. 3.24 L' U L U' R' B U' L
45. 3.75 R' B' U R' B' L' U' B' R'
46. 3.23 R B' R L U' L' U R' U
47. 3.51 U' L' B' R' B' U B L
48. 3.84 L B L' U L' U' L U' R'
49. 3.84 B R' L' B L' B' R B U'
50. 2.98 B' U B R' L R B R


after this I started failing and the avg100 was 3.66


----------



## mafergut (Nov 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I actually learnt Sameer Mahmood's system of recognition because it seems easier.
> https://youtu.be/7pfPggYt-L0





scottishcuber said:


> that video is not great
> 
> this is better: http://imgur.com/a/Gwu73#0



Thank you both. I'll check those out! But... how about the other cases? That only covers sune


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Isn't that shown at the end of the video?



yh. It's also in the description...but it saves watching a 6 minute video.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 24, 2015)

learnt anther 7% of Pi set. Maximum speed


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 24, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> learnt anther 7% of Pi set. Maximum speed



Man, you are crazy. I guess it makes sense to rush, since the majority of my recognition improvement has happened since I finished the set.


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 24, 2015)

First ever fullstep sub-10 avg of 5!


Spoiler: Avg of 5:9.98



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-24
avg of 5: 9.98

Time List:
1. 9.99 R2 B L F2 D L U2 R B' R' D L2 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 
2. (10.29) L' F2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R F' R' D L' R2 U' L' F L' R' 
3. 10.13 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 U' R' D2 R2 D R' F' R D2 
4. 9.83 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L' B2 F' D L' B D' U2 B R' 
5. (7.94) D F2 L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 B F' U F' R' F2 D F' U' B2



EDIT: WHAT


Spoiler: PB avg of 5:9.73



1. 9.67 R' B2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' B2 U' B L F' U2 B' 
2. (9.66) R' D' R B R2 B2 D' R' F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 B R (PLL skip)
3. (10.62) F2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 F2 L B2 R2 D' R' F U' F U2 F2 
4. 9.74 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 B L' B' F2 U' B2 L D L2 R 
5. 9.79 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 L D L2 B' R2 B D B' R D



EDIT 2: WHAT AGAIN


Spoiler: 10.58 avg of 12



1. 11.38 L R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R B' L2 U R' U2 B2 R' F' U' B' 
2. 10.43 D' F2 U' R F U B' U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 B 
3. 11.42 L2 U B U2 D F' L U2 F L2 U2 L2 D L2 D F2 B2 D F2 R2 
4. (13.96) U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' B' F' L U L F R2 U' B' 
5. 11.16 F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 B' R U' B2 L B2 D' F2 R2 D 
6. 11.92 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B F D2 B' D2 L' B2 F U' R' B2 R2 D R' F 
7. 9.67 R' B2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' B2 U' B L F' U2 B' 
8. 9.66 R' D' R B R2 B2 D' R' F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 B R (PLL SKIP)
9. 10.62 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 F2 L B2 R2 D' R' F U' F U2 F2 
10. 9.74 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 B L' B' F2 U' B2 L D L2 R 
11. 9.79 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 L D L2 B' R2 B D B' R D 
12. (9.45) F2 D R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U L2 F U2 F2 L D2 L F2 L' U F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 24, 2015)

I literally can't sub 6..
(6.12) R2 F' R F' U F2 L D' R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 F2 U'
anti sune pll skip meh
(7.31) F2 B' R F U' R U B' U R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 L2
Oll skip at 4.3, looked at the timer, messed up fperm


----------



## mafergut (Nov 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I literally can't sub 6..
> (6.12) R2 F' R F' U F2 L D' R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 F2 U'
> anti sune pll skip meh
> (7.31) F2 B' R F U' R U B' U R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 L2
> Oll skip at 4.3, looked at the timer, messed up fperm



Don't worry. I can't sub-12


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 24, 2015)

wtf this just happened. First couple of solves of the day. Guess slow turning and BLD cross + a pair really helps! I didn't expect it to help this much though. 

Rubik's cube
Nov 24, 2015 12:52:08 PM - 12:59:18 PM

Mean: 18.14
Average: 18.04
Best time: 14.27
Median: 17.84
Worst time: 23.11
Standard deviation: 2.40

Best average of 5: 16.13
3-7 - (14.27) 15.94 15.66 16.79 (19.26)

Best average of 12: 18.04
1-12 - 17.95 (23.11) (14.27) 15.94 15.66 16.79 19.26 19.74 21.57 17.19 17.72 18.53

1. 17.95 U B2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 U' F2 U F D' R' L2 F2 U F U2 R2 D2 U
2. 23.11 R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L' F D' R B F D2 R' L
3. 14.27 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U' L' U F2 R' L2 U2 B' R2 U' F L2
4. 15.94 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U F2 U' R' U R L U B R U2 B' L' U'
5. 15.66 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 R B2 L' U F' D' U B' R' U'
6. 16.79 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D U F2 L' B D2 B' D' F' D R2 D2 B' U'
7. 19.26 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D' L' B2 D' L2 F R2 B2 D2 F D
8. 19.74 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U F' R' D U' B' D' U2 R L B U2
9. 21.57 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U F2 U F D L2 D U L' D F' R2 D'
10. 17.19 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R F' R' L U F2 R' D2 L F' D
11. 17.72 L2 D2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' U' R B D' R' D2 U' R U2 L'
12. 18.53 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D F' U2 L' B2 R2 B U2 B' F' D' U'


----------



## crafto22 (Nov 24, 2015)

YAS!!! SUB-7!!!

Time: 6.61
lost scramble 

Easy x-cross and 2 F2L slots solved at once + a forced LL skip through an easy WV case. Too easy. Probably about 30 moves.


----------



## crafto22 (Nov 24, 2015)

Cool. PB, but I'm not really surprised. I've been getting a TON of sub-11 averages lately.

Generated by csTimer on 2015-11-24
solves/total: 12/12

Solve:
Best: 9.81
Worst: 13.45

Mean of 3
current: 10.80 (σ = 0.57)
best: 10.22 (σ = 0.31)

Average of 5
current: 10.36 (σ = 0.22)
best: 10.36 (σ = 0.22)

Average of 12
current: 10.70 (σ = 0.69)
best: 10.70 (σ = 0.69)

Average: 10.70 (σ = 0.69)
Mean: 10.86

Times list:
1. 9.81 B F D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 F' U B2 L' F' U' L' U' B U' L 
2. 10.88 L2 R2 B' D2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' R' D' R' B D B' U' B2 
3. 13.45 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 R' F' L B2 U' B' F2 D' F2 R 
4. 9.98 B R2 B D2 B D2 F U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R' U L' R' D2 L2 R B' 
5. 12.11 L2 F D' F U2 B' U2 L' U2 R U' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' 
6. 10.45 F' U2 F R2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B U B' R B F' R' U2 B2 
7. 11.12 U2 D2 R F2 U D2 L D' R B2 U2 F2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 
8. 10.13 L2 F' L2 F U2 B R2 F L2 B2 D2 R' D F L' D2 F2 L D' B' 
9. 9.97 R U2 D2 B2 R2 L B' U F2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 B' 
10. 10.56 B D2 F L2 B L2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 D' F' D U B F U' L' D R 
11. 11.45 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D B' R B2 R2 F L D R2 D2 B 
12. 10.38 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D B R B' D2 B2 D B'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 24, 2015)

PB Single, part of a 26.77 average of 12. 

*17.40* (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/


----------



## tx789 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just got my PB in FMC, my first sub 30 FMC result and I found the solution in around 10 minutes. 

 alg.cubing.net
L2 U R2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 L' F' U' L2 U R B2 D B' R' U2

F' U B F2 U' L D' L'//2x2x2 block
R2 B' L B' L' //2x2x3 block
R2 B2 R B //F2L#3
R D' R D //F2L#4
U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' //OLL

29 moves.

 alg.cubing.net

Notes:


Spoiler



The 2x2x2 block is poor at 8 moves, but fortunately it only took 5 moves to expand into a 2x2x3. This left me with two already paired F2L pairs and EO complete at only 13 moves. In 8 moves F2L was completed. Now at a total of 21 moves. I am left with Sune with luckily gives a PLL skip. After performing Sune the total is 28, 29 after AUF. 
So I got quite an easy solution after the 2x2x3 block.

Also this make a mean of 3 result of: 39 for my last 3 attempts.

49 39 29 = mean of 3 of 39.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-24
avg of 5: 18.80

Time List:
20.91, 17.78, (22.27), 17.69, (15.61) done with old rubiks brand abandoned at comp that had a cubicle logo on the yellow side (thecubicle was vending so they had cubicle logos available there lol)


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I literally can't sub 6..
> (6.12) R2 F' R F' U F2 L D' R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 F2 U'
> anti sune pll skip meh
> (7.31) F2 B' R F U' R U B' U R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 L2
> Oll skip at 4.3, looked at the timer, messed up fperm



I average low 11 and I have a sub 6, you so deserve a sub 6


----------



## Ben Wak (Nov 25, 2015)

I am almost a sub 30 3x3 solver yay 
Going interstate for a comp


----------



## connorlacrosse (Nov 25, 2015)

Just got a 6.21 avg of 100 on skewb. Almost done learning all Sarah's Advanced Cases. I'll update this when I learn them all. They've so far dropped my times by 2 seconds from intermediate, so it's going great so far.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 25, 2015)

3:09.62 2-5 relay. I can definitely sub-3 with a good 4 and 5 solve.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 25, 2015)

alliance cubing said:


> I am almost a sub 30 3x3 solver yay
> Going interstate for a comp



You flying to Sid? I'm hoping to


----------



## rybaby (Nov 25, 2015)

OH PB 

12.38 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' L' U' L R' B R' F 

y2 z U' Rw' U x2 R' U2 R2 U' // FB
x U R U R U' Rw' U R // RB square
Rw U' Rw' // RF pair
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' // EO
U' M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // the rest


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 25, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/a421eadb3df421dae5c0e3f82b957ddc

14.51 avg50 with a thunderclap this is a pretty good average for me


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 25, 2015)

learnt another 10% of H set. No big deal

E: Just realised we are now 62% of the way to my goal of ZBLL minus S/As!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 25, 2015)

consistency
Average of 5: 1:27.53
1. 1:27.10 U' u' l2 L2 F' L' r' B2 l D' F2 b' D f F2 b2 U2 R2 L' l F' d2 R' b U F b2 D' d2 u' f2 b B' l2 B r b2 r d2 F d2 D b' l R' F D' B2 b' r2 u' b r' b' D L' f2 R' l' d2
2. 1:27.71 f u2 F' l R U f' D' U2 l' L D f2 u R L B2 f' u2 U l B' F d2 R' u2 b' L2 r' f B2 U2 D b' F r f D' B b d' R' l D' R' f2 B' F U' B l2 d F2 f' b R l U2 b f
3. (1:27.89) F d u' b l' f2 U2 u' F2 f' b' u F' D' d u2 b' B' r2 F2 R f2 u2 L' l' B' U' L2 D R2 l' B b2 F2 U2 r2 u r B' F2 b2 f' R' U' d L' R2 D' U F2 b' d R2 l2 r L' f' d' f' D
4. (1:24.22) F' B2 L2 B2 d2 r l U2 f2 l2 f2 L2 f2 U l2 F2 b D2 l2 L' f D' d2 l2 U2 L f D2 l2 B' d r' f' r' F' L R' U' R2 d2 b' d B2 r U R2 b f2 u2 B D' L f' D r' F f2 d' f' L'
5. 1:27.78 r2 B b' f R' r' f2 L f r' l b2 L2 F' R2 d r' d' D2 L2 d2 D2 l' r d2 L2 b2 l2 L f' R2 L b2 R2 L' B' d' u' l' b f L B2 L u R' F2 R2 U2 r U B2 l2 D2 F L R2 U2 r U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 25, 2015)

9.37 ao50, 9.47 ao100, not PB but really good  There was a nice 8.9 ao12 in there aswell 
With 6.97 fullstep and 6.90 BJ LL skip lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 25, 2015)

3x3 PB Average of 50: 11.38


Spoiler



1. 10.93 D' B2 D' U' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' D2 B' U2 R F R2 F D B'
2. 9.85 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' F2 U2 L' D B' R B' F L U' B R2
3. 12.40 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L F' R' F' U' F' L' R D U'
4. 10.87 R F2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B' F R U' L B F' L' R'
5. 11.64 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B F D2 R2 B' F2 D' F' U L B2 R2 D' B' F' R
6. (9.07) U' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F U' F2 L U' L' D2 B' U' L
7. 12.02 U2 L U F' D' F' B' U L' U' B2 L F2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 D2 R2
8. 11.17 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' B D B U2 F' U' F2 D L' D
9. 12.13 U L' U' L D R' F' R' B R' B R2 D2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 B D2 R2
10. 12.24 D U R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R U' R2 D2 R' D2 R' B F' D
11. 10.85 D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B D R D U2 L' D U F R2 U2
12. 11.86 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' F2 R2 D' L' U2 F2 U F R'
13. 12.06 F D2 B R2 U D2 F R' U' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 L2 U2
14. 12.03 D F' U' D2 F2 L B D2 B2 R' F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U
15. 11.39 F L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' R2 D' B U' F2 D U2 F R' F2
16. 11.77 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 B L2 F2 L2 D' B' L2 B2 L' F2 U' F L' B
17. 11.99 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 U B2 L D U R B' L2 B' D'
18. 11.34 D2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' B2 F' D' B D U' B R' U'
19. 12.20 L D2 L D2 R F2 R B2 R' U2 R' U' R' B' L F U2 F2 L R2
20. (9.27) B2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R B' L R' B F' U2 L2 B2 D'
21. (13.40) L2 B' R' L B2 R U L' D2 R' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F D2
22. 10.09 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U L' B2 U' L' D B L D2 F' U
23. 12.60 F U2 B D' F L U B' L2 D' R' U2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 R
24. (14.01) F L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B L' F2 D F U L' B' L F' R'
25. 10.58 U' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U R B2 U R2 U R' U F' U' L
26. 10.71 L2 U L2 R2 D L2 D U F2 L2 U' L' U R2 U R' D' B' L B F
27. 12.23 B D R' U2 B2 L U' R U B' R B2 L B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R D2
28. 12.67 B2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F D B' U' R' B D' U2 B'
29. 10.52 L F2 R' F2 R' F' R' U L' U2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 D'
30. 10.07 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 L F' D2 L' D L' B U R F2
31. 10.42 B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' R F R U2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 F' D
32. 12.96 B D L' U L' U2 B R' F D' R D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R
33. 11.49 D R2 L2 F' U2 D L D' F U D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2
34. 10.60 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 R2 D' U L D2 F' U B2 L2 B' U2
35. 10.09 F' D B2 L' F R' B R F2 D' L D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D F2 L2
36. 12.77 R F2 U F' R B R' U L F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 D F2 B2 D2
37. 11.56 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U L' U2 L2 R' F' U' F' D B U
38. 12.31 L2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 D F R2 B L U' R D' U B
39. 9.39 U' F2 R F' U' R F' U B2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 D
40. 9.93 F' L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 R' F L' D' R U' B L D2 U'
41. 12.38 B L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B' R' F2 L2 B U' R B2 U L' U2
42. 11.81 U L B L2 U2 D' R' U F' R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U
43. (13.01) L2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B R D2 B L D2 B' F' U F D'
44. 10.84 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 R F2 R' B' U' R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2
45. 11.71 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U F R' F2 L' D R B' R' U' R2
46. 10.09 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B F D2 B2 F' L' U F' R F U' L2 F D' L'
47. 11.16 B' R2 F D' F2 B' L' D R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 B2
48. 10.65 L' R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 R F' R F D' F' D' U B2 D2 R'
49. 12.51 L2 D2 F U2 F L2 B R2 U2 L2 F U' R' D B F U' L' B' U R2
50. (9.12) F' B2 R D2 B' D' R' U R F' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2



PB left hand OH Average of 12: 26.66
1. 26.44 F2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2 B' L' D B' L F D B F'
2. 27.24 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F' R' D U2 B2 F L' U2 B
3. 26.27 B L2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B D' L2 R' U' F2 L B2
4. 24.74 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 L' B' R' B' D L' D F' D B'
5. 27.79 B2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' D2 U2 L D' U L2 F U' F2
6. 23.31 F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L' F2 L2 F' L' D F2 D R U'
7. (37.53) U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B D' B' U2 F' D R D2 B D
8. (22.24) D2 F U2 B F2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' R' F2 D B U' L2 B' D B' R'
9. 28.53 F D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U F L' B D F' U B' U' R
10. 28.78 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D2 B' U' L F L R B2 U
11. 27.04 U B D' L' D2 L2 B' L F' D' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2
12. 26.44 R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D L' U2 R2 B' L' F' L' D2 L'


----------



## qaz (Nov 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-25
avg of 12: 18.50

Time List:
1. 17.62 (3, -1)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4) 
2. 19.46 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
3. 18.30 (3, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, -2) 
4. 14.94 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3) 
5. (34.85) (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(4, -4) 
6. (11.29) (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
7. 20.76 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
8. 16.35 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0) 
9. 20.90 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0) 
10. 14.78 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/ 
11. 23.41 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -5)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
12. 18.53 (-5, 3)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/

pb by over a second even though i forgot all my cp parity and ep algs (except 2), thanks qiyi


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 25, 2015)

9.66 ao500, first and last 50 solves tho.... still happy about that, did 300 solves today #nolife

6+: 3
7+: 24
8+: 93
9+: 218
10+: 115
11+: 35
12+: 12

too many sup10's


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 25, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> learnt another 10% of H set. No big deal
> 
> E: Just realised we are now 62% of the way to my goal of ZBLL minus S/As!



bro you're insane


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 25, 2015)

6x6 right now, good session. 2:30.29 mo3 as well. taking a break for now.

Session average: 2:37.20
*1. 2:36.62 
2. 2:29.22 
3. (2:25.03) * 
4. (2:55.32) 
5. 2:43.60 
6. 2:38.20 
7. 2:36.77 
8. 2:38.80


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 25, 2015)

Sq1:
16.96 ao5 PB by 2.8 sec
18.52 ao12 First sub20.
I still don't really like the qiyi although it's better than my other sq1


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 25, 2015)

(6.395), 6.794, 6.961, (7.046),6.903=6.886 AVG 5 for scramble times!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

2180161 said:


> (6.395), 6.794, 6.961, (7.046),6.903=6.886 AVG 5 for scramble times!



oh, so I'm not the only one who does that? xD


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> oh, so I'm not the only one who does that? xD



r u kidding? my pb ao1000 = 6.72 ..... maybe..... more like 10 lol


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> r u kidding? my pb ao1000 = 6.72 ..... maybe..... more like 10 lol



lol, I average like 7-8... and my friends say I'm crazy for timing my scrambles :/


----------



## sqAree (Nov 26, 2015)

One-handed single pb: L2 U2 B' F' L2 F U2 B2 R D U' L2 D' R' F L2 F2 (21.04).

It's faster than what I average on 3x3.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

sqAree said:


> One-handed single pb: L2 U2 B' F' L2 F U2 B2 R D U' L2 D' R' F L2 F2 (21.04).
> 
> It's faster than what I average on 3x3.




And my PB single for OH is 26 and I avg 20-21

Anywhozies, I broke my oldest standing PB single, Clock single
Was: 9.08, August 17th
Now: 8.92, November 25th
epic lolscramble xD


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> And my PB single for OH is 26 and I avg 20-21
> 
> Anywhozies, I broke my oldest standing PB single, Clock single
> Was: 9.08, August 17th
> ...



whats a clock


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> whats a clock



It tells time.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 26, 2015)

(6.51) U L2 B2 L2 U2 B F U2 F' L2 R2 U2 D' F2 R U' L2 B2 D' L R



Spoiler



z2 y' // inspection
D' R' F' U2 L D' // cross
R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y2 U' L' U L U2 F U F' // 2nd pair
U' y L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U l' U' L U R U' r' F // OLL
U' L U F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L U' L' U' // PLL

*66 moves/6.51 = 10.14 tps*


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 26, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> (6.51) U L2 B2 L2 U2 B F U2 F' L2 R2 U2 D' F2 R U' L2 B2 D' L R
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sub 7 with an F perm jeez Daniel calm down


----------



## ottozing (Nov 26, 2015)

Average of 5: 10.823
1. (8.778) (0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, -1)
2. (15.407) (-5, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / (0, -1)
3. 10.969 (4, 3) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
4. 12.659 (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -5) / (2, -4)
5. 8.841 (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 26, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/4979ae63f51a63cf3b18af310ff321a5

avg50 14.40

it says there's a 12.87 avg5 in there apparently


----------



## JeLe (Nov 26, 2015)

Been a long time since I did a real session, so I sat down to time an average of 25 and got... a 29.65 average of 25. Not that good, even by my standards, but I did catch a 19.54 single and a 23.95 average of 5 in there. Both of those are new PBs just because it's been so long since I've done a real session.


----------



## youSurname (Nov 26, 2015)

After a year of "meh I don't need them" I finally learnt all the dot OLLs, thus completing full OLL!


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 26, 2015)

wat. 
First avg of 5 on new 2x2. 3.77 2x2 avg ooooOOOO
I avg 5.5 lolz


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 26, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> wat.
> First avg of 5 on new 2x2. 3.77 2x2 avg ooooOOOO
> I avg 5.5 lolz



what 2x2 is it sir :O


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 26, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> what 2x2 is it sir :O



none other that a dayan old sport


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 26, 2015)

mini guildford challenge, gj single and ok mo3, the single might be YTUWR if I upload it lol, megaminx was sub50 if iirc

1. 4:50.40 
2. 4:48.21 
3. 4:28.66 

make up a 4:42.42 mo3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 26, 2015)

I got my 7th (?) best time of 8.65!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 26, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> (6.51) U L2 B2 L2 U2 B F U2 F' L2 R2 U2 D' F2 R U' L2 B2 D' L R
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you left handed? nice solve btw


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 26, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> are you left handed? nice solve btw



Yes, he's lefty-dominant.


----------



## CubePro (Nov 26, 2015)

Got my first sub-20 avg of 19.47 just seconds ago. YASSSSSS. This that normal at 5 months or am I too slow?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Got my first sub-20 avg of 19.47 just seconds ago. YASSSSSS. This that normal at 5 months or am I too slow?



There is a delete post button.
gj tho. Better improvement than me


----------



## CubePro (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh, God, sorry. I thought I had already deleted the post. TY BTW! And right after that, I got my 2nd best ao12-20.21


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 26, 2015)

8.59 mean of 3, 9.04 average of 5, and 2 or 3 more sub 10 averages of 12. Also another mid 10 average of 50.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 26, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> are you left handed? nice solve btw



yus :3
It's very inconvenient when I have to learn algs and the such ;-;


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 26, 2015)

ZOMGROFLCOPTER I FINALLY DID IT!!! :Q
12.63 AVERAGE OF 50
WOOT WOOT CHEEZIT
HAXOR TIMES:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-26
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 10.71
worst: 16.95

mean of 3
current: 14.29 (σ = 2.31)
best: 11.22 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 5
current: 12.34 (σ = 1.06)
best: 11.23 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 12
current: 12.69 (σ = 1.35)
best: 11.99 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 50
current: 12.63 (σ = 1.10)
best: 12.63 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 12.63 (σ = 1.10)
Mean: 12.66

Time List:
1. 11.35 U L2 F D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U F U B' U2 R2 U2 
2. DNF(11.81) F2 D2 F R2 F R L2 B' R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 
3. 12.28 D2 F' L' U2 B R2 F L U R2 D2 L' B2 R2 L U2 L U2 D2 R2 
4. 14.21 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F U B' F D L' U B2 F U 
5. 12.38 L2 B' U R' B D B R' D' R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F 
6. 11.16 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 U' F L R D2 B' U L2 
7. 12.55 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 L U2 B R2 U F' L U2 L D 
8. 11.59 U' R' F' U R' L' U' B2 U D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 B' 
9. 13.49 F' D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R F2 U' B' U2 R' F R2 U2 
10. 12.44 L' D2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 L' D R U F' R D' F 
11. 13.96 U D B2 R B2 D' R2 D B D2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R' L' 
12. 11.75 L2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' L U2 R' F' D' U R' B' F D' 
13. 11.36 F' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 R D' B D2 L U' B2 L2 D2 L 
14. 12.76 R2 B L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U R' U F' L R' D U2 B 
15. 13.24 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 R F2 B' U B F' U2 R U2 R' U' 
16. 12.32 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 L B' D' B' U L2 B' U' R2 U2 
17. 12.50 F R2 B D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F D' R2 B R2 B2 R' D2 L U 
18. 11.15 F2 D L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L' B L D B2 R' B2 F R2 D2 
19. 14.32 R2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R' F L U' F L' D2 L2 B 
20. 10.81 U L2 B' R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L2 F L B F' L' R2 B R2 U' 
21. 12.48 U' R' F L' D' B D2 F' B D F2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 
22. 11.97 L U R2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 U' R B D L' R 
23. 11.58 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' R' B R2 B' D2 R B R2 B2 F 
24. 11.41 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 B' D U F D' R B' F R' U 
25. 10.80 R' U2 F2 L' B U2 F' U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 F L2 D2 F D2 R' 
26. 12.41 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B U R F2 U' R2 U L B' R 
27. 13.95 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B U2 L R' B' L D' U2 F2 L' 
28. 12.17 D' B' D L2 B' U' F' R' U' B2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 
29. 13.10 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U L F R2 D2 R' B D2 B' D U' 
30. 13.71 R F' R B R2 B L2 B' R' U2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 
31. 13.71 B' D L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B L D' U2 B2 U' F U R2 
32. 14.92 U2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 R' U' L2 U' B' D' F' U' B' R2 F' 
33. 12.21 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D F L F2 R2 D B2 D2 F L F' 
34. 12.76 U B2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B' F2 U B2 F2 R' U B R' U2 
35. 14.68 R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U' B L F2 R U2 B' D F' D B2 
36. 12.42 L U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 B L' U' F' D F R2 D B' R2 
37. 11.04 U L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D L F D2 U R2 B L2 U2 
38. 14.68 D B' F' R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 R D' L' D' B U B2 R' D 
39. 13.58 L B2 L F2 U2 F U' F2 U R U2 D2 R2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' 
40. 12.02 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L D' L' U' F' L B' U' R2 B 
41. 12.57 B' D2 F2 L' D F' U F2 R L2 U2 F B2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 
42. 15.19 L D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 U' R' B2 U2 R2 U R B L' 
43. 10.73 L2 F' U2 D' R' L' U L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 B' R 
44. 13.96 L' U F' U2 D R2 L' B' R U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D' F' 
45. 11.83 L2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 R B' R2 B L D' B' F' D' L2 
46. 10.71 R' B2 R' B2 F2 L D2 R B2 F2 L F U R' B F' D2 L' R2 F' R' 
47. 11.12 F' U2 L D2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L B L' D2 F2 U B U2 R 
48. 12.99 R2 D' L' D F' U' F2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 D' 
49. 16.95 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U B R' F D' U L2 U F' L 
50. 12.92 L U2 L R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' R' U' B' R F2 L D L2

WTF IT IS THE ZOMGROFLCOPTER


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 26, 2015)

11.79 3x3 PB single! Last one was 12.94, I average about 22-23 secs.
4087. 11.79 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 B' F D' L2 B F D F L' D2 F'


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Square-1 UWR Average of 12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-26
avg of 12: 9.59

Time List:
1. 8.82 (1, 3)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
2. (7.16) (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
3. (13.67) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2) 
4. 12.46 (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/(3, 0) 
5. 7.72 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3) 
6. 7.86 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
7. 9.65 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(5, -2)/(0, -4) 
8. 9.84 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
9. 10.20 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/ 
10. 9.26 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0) 
11. 9.36 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
12. 10.79 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)


----------



## Berd (Nov 26, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Square-1 UWR Average of 12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-26
> avg of 12: 9.59
> ...


Nice! How many parities?


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! How many parities?



I believe solves 1,3, 10 had parity.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 26, 2015)

first 3x3 solves today: quite decent

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-26
avg of 12: 9.05

Time List:
1. 8.30 D' B R2 B D L U R' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L 
2. 8.01 L' B2 U' R2 B2 L U' B2 L' F U' L2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 
3. 8.37 U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R' U L B D2 R2 D' B2 U B 
4. (11.05) B D2 L2 B U2 L2 B L2 U2 B U2 D' L D2 U B2 U2 F' U' L2 
5. 8.28 L2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 D2 L2 F L' B2 U' L2 F L B' R2 U' F2 
6. 10.08 U2 R2 B R2 B' F2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 U' F D R B F' D2 U B2 
7. 9.38 B' L2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 U' R U' B2 U2 F R U' L R 
8. 9.56 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D2 B U' F' L' U L' D' L F2 
9. 10.57 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B U' L2 U' F U' F' R' U' 
10. 9.32 B' D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B R D2 F2 L2 R' U' L F2 
11. 8.64 F2 L2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 L' F2 D F' R B U' L2 U F2 
12. (7.96) B2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F R U' L' B2 L' F R D2 B

solves 1-5 are a 8.32 ao5


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 26, 2015)

11.15 average of 1000


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 26, 2015)

Sub-6s!

(5.63) D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 R' D' R' U' B D2 R F2 L' B U'
(5.99) B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F U2 L' D B' F2 L2 B U' F
(5.79) R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 R' D L D' U2 B L' F' U2

5.63 was WV to U-perm, but the WV case was just insert > standard OLL, so technically fullstep.
5.99 was lefty sune PLL skip.
5.79 was completely fullstep, though a bit easy.

Can reconstruct if anyone wants :3


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 26, 2015)

sub 17 avg of 5 with ZB with intuitive ZBF2L/ZBLS. Intuitive is really nice. I am really liking it. LL was 4/5 ZBLLs too.

Also 2.00.00 4x4 solve with hoya on day one. I love hoya


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 26, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Sub-6s!
> 
> (5.63) D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 R' D' R' U' B D2 R F2 L' B U'
> (5.99) B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F U2 L' D B' F2 L2 B U' F
> ...



DUDE I got a 10.28 on the 5.79 scramble, easy red cross easy f2l, 6 move oll and J perm

R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 R' D L D' U2 B L' F' U2

z y // inspection
D L D L D2 // red cross
R' U2 R U L' U L // 1st pair
U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U2' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U' F U' F' // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL


----------



## qaz (Nov 26, 2015)

square-1

20.37, 15.62, 13.70, 16.09, 18.33, (22.76), 16.35, 15.76, 14.85, 13.69, 18.49, (12.90) = 16.32
last 5 are 14.77 ao5, both pbs by >2 seconds

also 18.22 ao25 and 19.99 ao15

I still only know 3 EPs lol


----------



## turtwig (Nov 26, 2015)

First sub-10 3x3!
9.83
PLL skip


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 26, 2015)

ZBLL training Avg of 1000. This month I have done ~4500 ZBLL training
Much faster than last month. Still struggling with recall and remembering all the algs despite this level of practice

number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 0.666
worst time: 58.189

current avg5: 7.224 (σ = 1.88)
best avg5: 2.307 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 6.219 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 3.108 (σ = 1.32)

current avg100: 6.282 (σ = 3.28)
best avg100: 5.123 (σ = 2.67)

current avg1000: 5.819 (σ = 2.99)
best avg1000: 5.819 (σ = 2.99)

session avg: 5.819 (σ = 2.99)
session mean: 6.695



Spoiler



14.104, 21.690, 21.395, 14.098, 5.961, 10.297, 5.604, 10.723, 2.209, 7.673, 3.464, 3.632, 5.456, 14.462, 9.312, 4.696, 6.963, 7.787, 4.055, 3.088, 8.765, 3.728, 14.809, 7.137, 10.417, 12.821, 5.487, 2.898, 0.834, 5.792, 4.877, 20.290, 6.769, 6.435, 0.762, 9.943, 2.712, 4.027, 8.614, 9.161, 2.904, 10.027, 4.620, 3.988, 6.059, 3.226, 1.136, 2.721, 27.547, 7.915, 15.393, 1.298, 6.510, 4.649, 10.059, 9.942, 1.752, 7.139, 2.248, 2.905, 1.768, 5.744, 5.394, 3.830, 1.848, 6.526, 5.432, 2.962, 4.052, 2.619, 5.089, 7.627, 6.464, 1.688, 3.610, 3.674, 11.019, 1.489, 17.318, 5.830, 58.189, 7.648, 14.133, 4.409, 4.099, 3.201, 5.273, 3.624, 0.880, 7.706, 6.816, 6.000, 2.809, 3.812, 7.593, 8.241, 4.595, 3.082, 5.605, 1.778, 3.744, 11.472, 3.641, 9.186, 7.050, 4.158, 3.393, 3.423, 3.575, 19.800, 6.043, 9.978, 28.469, 4.913, 4.480, 3.360, 3.626, 16.798, 2.784, 5.041, 3.489, 6.569, 2.763, 4.599, 3.641, 22.921, 6.310, 6.818, 2.962, 4.977, 5.307, 3.303, 3.672, 3.930, 3.704, 5.112, 4.047, 4.052, 3.376, 7.479, 4.553, 3.384, 6.173, 17.958, 5.479, 4.782, 12.046, 3.974, 11.087, 5.350, 3.969, 5.513, 6.253, 6.340, 3.937, 5.251, 9.532, 4.082, 3.777, 6.759, 5.874, 6.750, 5.112, 4.228, 3.879, 9.803, 4.810, 4.002, 2.721, 1.944, 3.785, 2.816, 3.171, 2.170, 3.041, 14.342, 3.577, 4.800, 5.861, 2.481, 4.945, 1.048, 7.715, 3.601, 4.114, 5.248, 4.017, 4.409, 5.936, 8.176, 3.066, 5.804, 10.237, 6.455, 11.918, 2.736, 9.617, 3.001, 4.816, 0.904, 4.448, 4.465, 7.650, 5.609, 12.069, 5.307, 3.320, 10.790, 6.242, 26.632, 1.864, 9.452, 17.229, 3.854, 5.383, 4.637, 1.665, 3.777, 4.391, 5.331, 5.737, 3.696, 1.770, 7.263, 5.244, 5.587, 8.408, 1.921, 6.538, 4.271, 6.566, 4.354, 5.867, 4.096, 5.059, 1.129, 4.969, 5.187, 8.519, 4.110, 10.122, 5.753, 7.465, 5.030, 6.464, 9.288, 4.417, 4.296, 4.149, 1.104, 6.325, 4.288, 15.928, 5.730, 3.170, 3.230, 2.962, 3.433, 3.034, 34.070, 2.753, 7.289, 5.894, 1.609, 5.483, 1.192, 54.777, 10.900, 3.699, 3.849, 4.414, 15.116, 6.754, 4.040, 2.713, 3.795, 3.059, 8.196, 1.321, 6.670, 5.232, 13.746, 1.088, 3.615, 11.202, 2.760, 4.973, 10.337, 5.203, 5.118, 3.944, 2.777, 3.967, 4.349, 8.262, 4.104, 3.264, 0.968, 11.962, 20.409, 2.618, 4.851, 3.385, 4.451, 2.562, 5.318, 7.817, 3.497, 5.217, 4.979, 3.880, 2.873, 7.649, 4.163, 4.416, 12.556, 9.478, 3.402, 9.190, 3.761, 13.433, 11.374, 8.214, 7.627, 3.589, 12.889, 6.494, 3.939, 3.825, 5.403, 4.390, 6.086, 4.722, 8.778, 4.592, 10.860, 13.331, 5.119, 3.982, 1.618, 7.499, 2.648, 5.574, 1.320, 3.441, 1.464, 8.297, 3.362, 4.701, 3.771, 2.072, 1.737, 2.313, 6.682, 5.752, 6.735, 9.720, 9.987, 16.026, 2.761, 13.347, 13.080, 4.304, 3.600, 9.273, 3.256, 6.167, 3.755, 4.010, 4.833, 8.134, 5.168, 3.544, 3.482, 5.123, 3.942, 10.958, 6.863, 5.344, 2.200, 2.066, 10.098, 3.886, 9.229, 13.360, 5.489, 7.428, 4.278, 6.615, 7.402, 3.098, 3.152, 3.844, 13.493, 9.553, 22.945, 8.189, 21.578, 2.802, 3.800, 2.152, 4.709, 3.552, 3.917, 11.974, 4.950, 3.200, 8.107, 4.300, 4.842, 9.553, 3.001, 9.098, 5.114, 4.382, 7.612, 3.441, 10.010, 4.139, 8.106, 4.665, 4.849, 3.447, 17.602, 6.861, 6.173, 6.064, 2.538, 2.976, 11.893, 12.739, 4.007, 5.151, 17.384, 4.522, 3.312, 3.746, 9.008, 6.403, 3.745, 9.800, 4.206, 6.031, 11.597, 3.122, 4.589, 4.097, 9.434, 7.385, 5.952, 1.824, 3.901, 7.052, 2.355, 6.523, 4.865, 3.774, 3.945, 6.032, 3.728, 5.680, 3.320, 7.746, 4.290, 2.842, 3.587, 4.151, 8.585, 7.985, 3.414, 6.949, 2.081, 12.537, 5.269, 8.926, 7.287, 2.768, 4.160, 5.996, 24.369, 6.728, 6.259, 3.976, 4.489, 14.689, 7.469, 6.895, 4.672, 9.345, 4.040, 2.776, 4.033, 7.937, 26.022, 3.393, 14.127, 9.167, 1.633, 4.336, 5.259, 3.138, 14.907, 1.648, 13.388, 3.249, 10.248, 13.826, 4.961, 5.155, 4.234, 4.005, 7.683, 3.282, 3.802, 7.075, 2.952, 4.018, 4.144, 4.194, 4.685, 9.290, 7.648, 3.537, 4.895, 5.224, 6.605, 2.888, 32.261, 4.260, 4.337, 2.928, 3.361, 1.674, 2.824, 3.352, 4.353, 10.327, 4.840, 2.824, 3.910, 2.584, 3.648, 12.072, 2.841, 3.720, 3.201, 5.831, 14.305, 3.586, 9.312, 19.422, 19.891, 2.379, 3.928, 6.459, 1.577, 3.344, 8.867, 7.708, 3.648, 3.826, 32.698, 4.561, 3.865, 3.667, 3.489, 8.236, 5.081, 3.878, 3.640, 1.641, 4.045, 2.433, 14.748, 5.621, 9.259, 6.806, 2.826, 4.889, 4.768, 3.864, 4.848, 5.562, 2.281, 8.982, 3.457, 5.521, 1.762, 5.310, 3.417, 3.104, 4.127, 3.152, 2.848, 4.375, 3.978, 3.840, 4.889, 24.962, 4.475, 1.466, 4.997, 7.304, 2.712, 13.781, 4.557, 45.391, 5.800, 6.367, 2.465, 3.633, 2.880, 7.837, 14.541, 4.089, 6.395, 13.467, 5.719, 3.457, 1.384, 4.065, 13.276, 5.102, 5.566, 5.120, 9.790, 3.949, 4.173, 7.943, 24.246, 7.261, 3.497, 4.601, 7.548, 3.514, 4.560, 17.618, 9.242, 6.156, 5.692, 21.278, 3.240, 4.407, 4.126, 5.393, 6.231, 4.576, 13.569, 8.699, 3.815, 6.415, 6.469, 7.920, 4.484, 4.288, 3.000, 5.880, 7.993, 3.940, 4.542, 3.911, 4.115, 5.699, 2.847, 6.977, 35.215, 9.638, 1.833, 11.731, 1.552, 3.489, 3.042, 4.776, 7.073, 6.492, 8.593, 3.257, 3.259, 3.673, 3.649, 6.495, 3.138, 6.309, 4.735, 6.251, 4.447, 17.175, 4.531, 3.563, 4.058, 11.914, 5.337, 3.986, 4.478, 4.373, 11.069, 2.952, 3.929, 8.109, 3.720, 3.465, 31.530, 3.153, 4.208, 4.382, 5.587, 4.186, 3.776, 3.953, 4.209, 15.250, 4.688, 4.908, 3.560, 10.695, 6.289, 1.432, 13.352, 4.348, 4.906, 3.481, 6.052, 8.118, 6.687, 3.567, 4.882, 3.608, 6.481, 10.411, 2.843, 37.453, 3.457, 6.987, 2.769, 10.052, 45.986, 3.769, 3.089, 1.682, 3.185, 16.102, 3.751, 2.760, 2.546, 6.002, 4.592, 3.828, 7.242, 8.800, 9.948, 4.864, 4.948, 3.074, 10.359, 9.714, 10.603, 37.636, 3.584, 3.945, 2.319, 14.140, 4.632, 4.514, 3.760, 6.279, 4.039, 4.206, 12.458, 4.674, 3.521, 6.154, 2.921, 4.827, 8.453, 4.559, 3.186, 3.472, 6.745, 11.319, 5.182, 4.094, 9.359, 4.239, 2.881, 4.613, 5.363, 3.296, 2.640, 2.722, 3.873, 1.170, 3.592, 3.601, 3.920, 20.131, 6.576, 5.270, 5.733, 6.311, 5.287, 7.849, 6.165, 3.811, 3.992, 4.586, 8.550, 4.179, 5.867, 7.114, 2.512, 23.682, 6.231, 6.469, 8.026, 0.666, 3.312, 17.969, 14.140, 3.224, 4.745, 9.324, 5.909, 5.368, 5.114, 1.850, 3.917, 10.693, 4.862, 7.358, 2.712, 2.616, 4.027, 9.409, 3.851, 4.227, 7.730, 3.890, 5.186, 7.961, 3.008, 13.217, 1.857, 7.635, 4.741, 3.602, 2.843, 2.041, 3.576, 3.337, 3.814, 4.326, 4.695, 11.242, 3.016, 2.360, 4.332, 6.152, 3.136, 11.266, 4.642, 6.072, 6.841, 3.809, 1.545, 3.958, 9.947, 22.420, 9.426, 2.760, 41.012, 3.490, 15.948, 5.448, 6.776, 7.176, 4.733, 3.678, 1.016, 3.528, 2.793, 38.874, 11.325, 3.578, 3.186, 6.679, 24.491, 5.367, 1.808, 1.680, 3.672, 6.339, 3.208, 3.168, 11.766, 5.462, 3.040, 5.041, 3.859, 21.781, 5.776, 3.848, 10.221, 3.621, 4.116, 3.983, 5.251, 4.520, 39.003, 8.105, 4.382, 2.472, 3.520, 4.248, 3.704, 1.772, 3.794, 5.361, 9.819, 5.235, 6.167, 5.536, 38.735, 3.160, 4.527, 3.772, 13.715, 3.832, 5.299, 9.233, 7.979, 4.545, 3.812, 3.545, 6.883, 5.513, 10.291, 3.641, 5.121, 3.505, 3.848, 4.191, 10.757, 13.975, 10.776, 13.718, 3.402, 3.113, 3.240, 4.056, 3.296, 3.556, 4.849, 35.591, 4.808, 5.870, 4.603, 3.472, 7.294, 4.121, 7.434, 21.539, 4.124, 1.865, 4.760, 5.339, 3.904, 6.595, 19.371, 11.325, 7.171, 3.696, 17.576, 4.252, 9.120, 4.969, 11.415, 1.337, 4.849, 8.012, 5.847, 13.878, 7.397, 3.841, 3.694, 5.656, 8.864, 7.389, 5.883, 4.745, 6.701, 4.044, 6.488, 3.234, 7.613, 5.950, 38.736, 5.122, 7.811, 8.739, 4.978


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 26, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Square-1 UWR Average of 12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-26
> avg of 12: 9.59
> ...



Incredible!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Square-1 UWR Average of 12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-26
> avg of 12: 9.59
> ...



Nice!


----------



## IAmAPerson (Nov 27, 2015)

Considering learning method neutrality between FreeFOP and ZZ. Gave my 3x3 a random FreeFOP solve. Results:
Time: 17.47 (~5 seconds under global average)
Scramble: U F' R2 B D' L U2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 D B
Solve: Meh, I'll post the alg.cubing.net thingy


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 27, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Square-1 UWR Average of 12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-26
> avg of 12: 9.59
> ...



That's awesome!
Just curious, do we know if this is truly UWR, or does Bingliang Li have incredible times that are just unreported?


----------



## RandomDude (Nov 27, 2015)

First sub-WR average on square-1!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-27
avg of 5: 10.15

Time List:
1. (8.50) (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
2. (11.94) (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3) 
3. 9.29 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 10.55 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
5. 10.60 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, 0)

Also got an 11.59 avg12 and 13.44 avg50 

11.59 avg12:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-27
avg of 12: 11.59

Time List:
1. (8.50) (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
2. 11.94 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3) 
3. 9.29 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 10.55 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
5. 10.60 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, 0) 
6. 12.10 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
7. 14.53 (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
8. 11.39 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
9. 12.89 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(5, 2)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(0, -3) 
10. (19.04) (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
11. 13.27 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
12. 9.32 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)



13.44 avg50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-27
avg of 50: 13.44

Time List:
1. 13.95 (-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
2. 11.15 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(5, 0)/(1, 0) 
3. 15.66 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
4. 13.78 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/(-5, -4) 
5. (17.71) (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
6. (8.50) (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
7. 11.94 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3) 
8. (9.29) (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
9. 10.55 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
10. 10.60 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, 0) 
11. 12.10 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
12. 14.53 (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
13. 11.39 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
14. 12.89 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(5, 2)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(0, -3) 
15. (19.04) (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
16. 13.27 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
17. (9.32) (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2) 
18. 11.61 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
19. 12.62 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
20. 14.78 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0) 
21. 13.87 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
22. 13.53 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0) 
23. 11.26 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
24. 12.93 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -5) 
25. 15.34 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
26. 11.72 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -5)/ 
27. 10.99 (6, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -4) 
28. 16.99 (3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3) 
29. 14.88 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4) 
30. (18.76) (-2, 3)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, -4) 
31. 13.82 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
32. 12.00 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(2, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
33. 12.49 (3, 5)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0) 
34. 16.98 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
35. 14.43 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3) 
36. 12.99 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
37. 14.17 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
38. 13.59 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4) 
39. 15.81 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
40. 17.41 (-2, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -1) 
41. 16.93 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(6, 3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(2, 0) 
42. 16.26 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(5, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2) 
43. 13.60 (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -1) 
44. 13.60 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0) 
45. 12.42 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
46. 12.87 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, -5)/ 
47. 14.78 (1, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
48. 11.96 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
49. 11.39 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, -3)/(6, -2) 
50. 11.69 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)


----------



## mafergut (Nov 27, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> 11.79 3x3 PB single! Last one was 12.94, I average about 22-23 secs.
> 4087. 11.79 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 B' F D' L2 B F D F L' D2 F'



GJ!!! I average around 19-20 and my PB is still a 12.xx


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 27, 2015)

Pretty good!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-27
avg of 12: 10.021

Time List:
1. (11.404) L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' D L2 F D' L R' B R2 F R 
2. 9.493 R F B U2 B L F U F D L2 F2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R D2 R L 
3. 10.134 L D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F L F U2 B' D' F' D 
4. (8.902) U2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' L2 F' L U' F2 R2 U' 
5. 10.797 U2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 F2 D U L U' R' F2 R2 D L2 
6. 10.279 L' F L2 D' F2 L2 F D' B U' F2 D F2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 
7. 9.934 F L2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' F R F D F2 L' R B2 D2 F R 
8. 11.065 U' D F' L2 B' U2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 D' F2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R' 
9. 9.859 F U L2 B D L' U' F D' B2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 
10. 9.142 F U' D' F' R' D2 F' R F' R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 
11. 9.931 F' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F' L F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 
12. 9.579 U' D' R2 B' U2 R D F2 R B2 U2 R2 L' B2 L U2 F2 D2 B'


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 27, 2015)

ok I am really starting to fall in love with 4x4. Day 2 of hoya and I just got a new PB avg of 12 sub 1:30 woohoo. I am improving really fast with 4x4. Might even make the cutoff at next comp.
Also In other unrelated news I would New Zealand to succeed from Oceania and become its own continent so I have a chance at some Continental Records.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 27, 2015)

Probably first sub 10 with parity, definitely parity PB.

(9.380) (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -1) / (0, -1) / (4, 0)

/0,2/2,1/0,3/
-2,-3/
3,0/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/
0,1/-3,0/-3,0/-1,0/0,2/-2,0/4,0/0,-2/0,2/-1,4/0,-3/-3,-3


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 27, 2015)

11.35 ao1000, got to start rolling the slower solves at the start of the session.


----------



## MiguelRubikXD (Nov 27, 2015)

yesterday I just broke my PB single: 11.25 ! so good, now improving look ahead )


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 11.35 ao1000, got to start rolling the slower solves at the start of the session.



Damn, you're scary :O


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Damn, you're scary :O



You tell me.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 27, 2015)

L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B D L U R2 F D L D B 11.xx pb fail (fullstep too)
finished oll at 8.x took me 3 seconds to do a u perm. FML XD U3 U' y is how i did the u perm. 
no xcross even just tracing


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 27, 2015)

Fullstep 6.87


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 27, 2015)

Organized a 3 person minicomp tomorrow called TLC 2015 (Totally Legit Comp 2015). It has 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, OH, FMC, Pyra and Skoob.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow, Vladislav 2:34 7x7 ER mean

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1173/events/6/rounds/1/results


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 27, 2015)

15.30 ao12 PB!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 27, 2015)

sq1 big avgs PB's ^^

21.63 ao100, 20.77 ao50; have to roll solves but not now 

in there are also 19.6 ao12 and 17.9 ao5 and a 12.9 sniggle 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-27
avg of 100: 21.63

Time List:
1. 20.00 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
2. 19.97 (-2, 3)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
3. 18.96 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -1) 
4. 17.00 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
5. 24.02 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
6. 27.09 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3) 
7. 23.00 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, 0) 
8. 23.09 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -4) 
9. 22.72 (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-4, -2) 
10. 23.18 (-3, -1)/(6, 3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2) 
11. 24.38 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4) 
12. (30.34) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
13. 16.52 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
14. 18.13 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4) 
15. 25.33 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -4) 
16. 20.47 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
17. 20.96 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1)/ 
18. 22.93 (3, 2)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(0, -1) 
19. (29.03) (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -5) 
20. 25.00 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
21. 18.77 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2) 
22. 25.59 (1, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
23. 24.61 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0) 
24. 22.59 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
25. 20.94 (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -1) 
26. 23.52 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4) 
27. 22.28 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(6, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
28. 24.09 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
29. 27.41 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
30. 20.06 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
31. 24.81 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2) 
32. 24.59 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
33. 19.91 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
34. 23.16 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-2, -5)/ 
35. 27.61 (3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
36. 19.17 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2) 
37. 21.49 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -1) 
38. 26.02 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0) 
39. 17.96 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(6, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3) 
40. 21.31 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0) 
41. 23.36 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
42. 22.48 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -2)/(-3, -2)/ 
43. (27.64) (-3, 5)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5) 
44. 17.85 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2) 
45. 21.44 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
46. 22.19 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
47. 24.28 (-5, 3)/(5, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
48. 21.27 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4) 
49. 16.32 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4) 
50. 16.49 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/ 
51. 21.28 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0) 
52. 23.27 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
53. 26.58 (-5, 6)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
54. 25.59 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
55. 25.94 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
56. (28.89) (3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
57. 18.03 (-2, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
58. 16.70 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -4) 
59. 19.12 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, 0) 
60. 20.41 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -5) 
61. 17.35 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(2, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -2) 
62. (29.39) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1) 
63. 21.18 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -2)/ 
64. 15.91 (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, -2)/(2, -4)/(6, 0) 
65. 19.14 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 2)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -2) 
66. 24.92 (1, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
67. 21.97 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0) 
68. 22.37 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
69. 19.47 (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
70. (12.80) (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
71. 19.23 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
72. 26.19 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
73. 22.78 (-5, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
74. 23.70 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
75. 23.60 (1, 3)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
76. 20.99 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0) 
77. 25.22 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
78. (14.42) (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0) 
79. 19.37 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
80. 19.81 (1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
81. 23.71 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0) 
82. 17.31 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0) 
83. 23.21 (1, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0) 
84. (14.50) (-5, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5) 
85. 22.18 (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -4) 
86. 18.80 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
87. 19.89 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
88. 23.15 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -5) 
89. 17.83 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
90. 17.63 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
91. 22.59 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
92. 22.77 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3) 
93. 21.14 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0) 
94. 22.94 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0) 
95. (15.09) (6, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
96. 16.49 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/ 
97. 21.57 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -4) 
98. 22.35 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1) 
99. (15.70) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -4) 
100. 18.36 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 28, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wow, Vladislav 2:34 7x7 ER mean
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1173/events/6/rounds/1/results



dat consistency tho.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Nov 28, 2015)

44.19 megaminx avg50, first sub 45
6 sub 40s, 3 sup 50s and 39 sub 50 solves in a row
also 41.14 avg5 and 42.78 avg12


Spoiler



Session average: 44.19
1. 39.79 
2. (50.81) 
3. 41.46 
4. 42.17 
5. (37.34) 
6. 40.85 
7. (DNF(57.16)) 
8. 47.96 
9. 41.52 
10. 41.29 
11. 41.50 
12. 47.39 
13. 45.30 
14. 39.79 
15. 49.58 
16. 44.44 
17. 40.79 
18. 39.97 
19. 45.10 
20. 42.99 
21. 39.31 
22. 40.51 
23. 42.46 
24. 48.91 
25. 47.22 
26. 45.64 
27. 48.91 
28. 45.43 
29. 44.55 
30. 44.76 
31. 47.96 
32. 47.06 
33. 40.02 
34. 43.59 
35. (39.30) 
36. 49.71 
37. 48.36 
38. (39.17) 
39. 45.15 
40. 41.86 
41. 44.55 
42. 39.46 
43. 45.74 
44. 42.45 
45. 42.26 
46. 42.51 
47. (52.49) 
48. 49.59 
49. 47.42 
50. 47.15


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 28, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> 44.19 megaminx avg50, first sub 45
> 6 sub 40s, 3 sup 50s and 39 sub 50 solves in a row
> also 41.14 avg5 and 42.78 avg12
> 
> ...



pls go to a comp


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> pls go to a comp



He already has been to one? Pretty sure he set NR for single and average.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 28, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> He already has been to one? Pretty sure he set NR for single and average.



It's literally on the new front page right now, Nicholas Naing.

Unrelated, 15:10.19 2-7 relay...and my 2-4 was about 12 seconds worse than usual...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 28, 2015)

huh I somehow never managed to notice that then xD


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.78 skewb avg1000



3.23, 2.41, 4.35, 3.26, 3.07, 3.75, 4.57, 3.21, 2.76, 3.18, (2.48), 4.01, 3.19, 3.37, (2.51), 2.61, (6.07), 3.49, 5.36, 4.23, 3.53, 3.07, 4.04, (1.91), 4.54, 3.18, 3.53, 3.32, 3.44, (1.78), 4.49, 4.14, 4.22, 3.44, 4.17, 3.12, 2.81, (39.12), 2.98, 4.10, (2.32), 4.71, 4.65, 3.61, 3.13, 3.22, (1.98), (5.76), 3.05, 3.35, 2.92, 3.65, 5.21, 3.33, 2.81, 3.53, 4.09, 5.25, 3.13, 2.99, 3.11, 3.93, 3.27, 4.37, 3.82, 4.07, 5.04, 3.65, 3.53, 4.71, 3.88, 2.94, 4.44, 3.91, 4.68, 3.69, 4.03, 4.43, 4.30, 5.00, 3.05, 3.11, 3.44, 3.14, 3.63, 4.28, 2.53, (2.33), 4.96, 3.46, 3.64, 3.30, 3.62, 2.94, 3.68, 4.27, 3.34, 4.59, 3.50, 4.76, 2.73, 3.43, 2.84, 3.94, 3.77, 2.71, 3.22, 5.42, 2.87, 3.85, 4.37, 4.82, 3.88, 3.42, 3.17, 4.31, 2.83, 4.37, 2.74, 4.20, 2.81, 4.30, 2.71, 4.26, 4.53, 4.28, 3.25, 3.04, 4.11, 3.77, 4.28, 3.66, (6.21), 3.45, 3.39, 3.18, 3.41, 3.18, 3.60, 4.82, 3.36, (2.51), 2.94, 3.59, 4.22, 3.54, (2.46), 2.66, 3.99, 4.27, (2.08), 4.23, 3.73, 3.70, 5.53, 2.84, 3.27, 3.57, 4.56, 2.81, (2.37), 3.62, 3.33, 2.91, 3.11, 4.35, (7.56), 4.16, 3.35, 3.43, 3.43, (DNF(3.71)), 4.16, 3.40, 3.60, 4.07, 4.60, 3.21, 2.69, 3.35, 3.17, 4.46, 3.25, 4.54, 3.77, 3.24, 3.74, 2.95, 3.59, 4.88, 3.53, 4.68, 3.41, 3.30, 3.82, 4.53, (2.45), 2.59, 3.52, 4.52, (5.77), 4.20, 3.64, 3.03, 3.08, 3.73, 4.27, 3.86, 3.36, 3.39, 5.08, 4.85, (6.82), 3.13, 3.45, 2.71, 3.51, 3.83, 3.42, 2.99, 4.21, (6.28), 4.81, (2.47), 3.36, (2.18), 3.44, 3.50, 4.06, 3.51, 3.18, 3.54, 3.57, (5.81), 4.20, 3.69, 3.63, 4.17, 2.92, 2.55, 3.80, 5.34, (7.14), 5.29, (6.65), 3.13, 3.65, 3.90, 2.72, 4.97, 3.88, 5.66, (6.72), 3.79, 4.71, (5.71), 3.08, 5.63, 5.00, 3.40, 3.85, 4.43, (5.68), 4.33, (7.78), 3.12, 3.76, 3.84, 5.26, (2.34), (5.71), 4.16, 4.03, (2.48), 5.28, 4.32, 3.19, 4.38, 3.87, 5.29, 3.32, 3.07, (7.33), 4.09, 3.93, 3.55, 2.53, 3.19, 3.03, 3.98, 3.90, 3.55, 4.62, 3.59, 4.50, 4.13, 4.23, 3.89, 2.89, 3.13, 4.52, 5.26, 2.76, 3.04, (1.50), 5.65, 3.82, 3.38, 3.93, 3.31, 4.57, 4.64, 3.30, 4.04, 3.63, 3.88, 5.56, 3.45, 4.56, 4.18, 3.25, 3.45, (26.73), 5.31, 3.04, 3.67, 3.39, 3.71, 3.31, 3.28, 3.92, 4.24, (2.49), 3.62, 3.17, 3.97, (5.79), 3.43, (6.12), 3.39, 3.75, 3.37, 4.44, 3.37, 3.47, 3.06, 4.35, 5.07, 2.66, 3.52, 4.16, 3.65, 3.68, 3.59, 2.85, 2.70, 3.70, 3.75, 3.16, 3.76, 4.41, 3.75, 3.43, 3.40, 5.65, 3.06, 3.43, 3.46, 3.34, 3.29, 3.71, 4.51, 3.25, 4.73, (2.40), 4.66, 4.40, 4.48, 2.93, (2.48), 3.90, 3.14, 4.80, 2.90, (2.44), 3.77, 3.36, 5.23, 3.92, 3.92, 3.36, 3.45, 4.72, 4.57, 2.88, 4.38, 3.42, 3.69, 4.32, 3.65, 4.15, 3.79, 4.62, 2.66, 3.54, 3.58, 2.58, 3.58, (6.14), 4.37, 3.49, 3.57, 3.70, 2.71, 4.50, 3.57, 5.29, 4.04, 4.56, 3.90, 3.40, 2.91, (5.92), 3.64, 3.50, 4.48, 3.35, 3.40, 4.64, 4.58, 4.74, 4.35, 4.16, (2.51), 5.37, 5.37, 4.77, 2.53, 3.67, 3.50, (5.90), 4.91, 4.15, 3.19, 4.69, 3.52, 3.65, 3.68, 4.35, 3.85, 3.56, 3.67, 2.71, 4.21, 3.66, 3.86, 3.90, 2.94, 2.64, 4.57, 2.99, 3.06, 3.64, 2.94, 4.92, 3.82, 3.38, 4.41, 3.21, 4.15, 3.49, 3.69, 3.37, (7.69), 3.86, 3.22, 4.46, 3.75, 3.57, (2.10), (5.66), (2.15), (DNF(1.93)), 2.96, 3.34, 2.98, 3.31, 3.26, 3.76, 5.14, 3.09, 3.00, 3.10, 4.54, 5.13, 3.23, 2.82, 3.12, (1.98), 2.78, 3.30, 4.23, 3.88, 3.16, 4.50, 2.61, 3.88, 3.78, 3.45, 4.49, 2.84, 4.67, 3.42, (2.51), 3.84, 2.99, 3.42, 3.35, 3.75, 5.51, 3.44, 2.88, (2.42), 4.22, 5.44, 2.53, 3.99, 4.72, 3.28, 4.08, 2.92, 4.82, 3.87, 3.27, 3.26, 5.57, 3.37, 4.28, 3.46, 4.42, 3.16, 3.41, 3.82, 3.30, 2.91, 4.99, 3.20, 4.37, 4.26, 3.76, 4.18, 3.52, 3.27, 3.14, 3.94, 3.86, 3.71, 4.18, 2.65, 3.77, 3.13, 4.25, 5.26, 3.50, (1.37), 3.87, 3.59, 3.05, 5.07, 3.97, 3.19, 3.96, 2.99, 3.91, 5.33, 3.81, 3.69, 3.92, 3.79, 5.46, 3.27, 3.26, 3.86, 5.37, 3.85, 3.10, 3.65, 2.70, 3.26, 3.56, 3.40, 3.43, 3.00, 2.95, 2.99, 3.94, 4.04, 2.79, (5.97), 4.80, 3.61, 3.29, (DNF(2.68)), 4.29, 4.22, (2.36), (5.89), (2.30), 3.38, 4.48, 3.68, 3.70, 4.01, 4.44, (2.48), 3.96, 3.00, 3.92, 3.30, 4.64, 3.36, 2.74, 5.27, 2.86, 3.12, 3.39, 2.73, 2.96, 4.22, 4.28, 3.05, 4.65, 4.25, 3.33, 3.76, 4.30, (5.68), 3.72, 3.27, 3.56, 3.55, 4.64, 3.64, 5.24, (7.67), 3.84, 4.72, 4.48, 4.39, (5.89), 5.05, 2.81, 4.51, 2.77, 3.17, 4.52, 3.25, 3.34, 4.65, 3.44, 4.96, 5.60, 4.16, (1.90), 2.90, 4.60, 3.41, 2.76, (2.23), 3.92, 3.42, 3.61, 4.89, 3.59, 3.52, 3.55, 4.00, 5.27, 4.58, 3.00, 3.68, 2.82, 3.51, 3.07, (1.59), 4.73, 2.82, 2.84, 3.50, 3.86, 3.44, 3.46, 3.67, 3.54, 4.47, 4.43, 3.31, 3.58, 2.84, 4.38, 4.21, 3.16, 5.65, 3.22, 3.75, 2.59, 3.61, 3.34, 4.29, 4.54, (2.50), 3.92, 3.91, 3.03, 3.18, 3.33, 3.20, 5.09, 3.60, (2.52), 4.75, 4.03, 3.66, 2.69, 5.26, 2.95, 3.63, 3.62, 2.73, (5.76), 2.63, 2.98, 3.13, 3.69, (5.78), 3.60, 4.82, 3.12, 3.78, 5.11, 3.58, 5.31, 3.58, 3.52, 5.54, 4.12, (2.02), 4.33, 5.26, 3.73, 3.78, 3.67, 2.93, 3.75, 3.12, 3.36, 3.50, 4.33, 3.56, (6.05), 4.34, 4.27, 3.14, (2.19), 4.29, 3.92, 3.44, 3.66, 3.33, 3.08, 3.11, (6.09), (2.40), 3.22, 3.41, 3.95, 3.71, 3.03, 4.93, 2.90, 3.59, (2.16), 3.44, 3.87, (29.81), 4.39, 3.40, 4.10, 4.48, 3.31, 2.89, 4.60, 3.43, 2.83, 3.82, 3.14, 3.18, 2.78, 3.05, 3.58, 4.77, 3.97, 5.36, 3.54, 5.25, 3.76, 4.13, 4.88, 4.51, 4.46, 3.86, 3.91, 4.18, 4.53, 3.98, 3.85, 3.30, 4.22, 4.07, 4.19, 4.66, 3.54, 4.07, 4.07, 2.86, 3.21, 2.80, 3.56, 3.88, 5.26, 2.83, 4.41, (2.43), 3.16, 3.56, 5.63, 2.94, 4.35, (5.68), 4.09, 3.56, (7.59), (6.64), 3.60, 2.99, 4.81, 3.92, 5.54, 3.93, 2.88, 2.96, 2.63, 2.60, 3.05, (8.89), 2.59, 3.79, (1.99), 3.38, 4.31, 3.51, 4.70, 5.64, 3.54, 2.80, 3.18, 4.01, 3.45, 3.04, (DNF(3.27)), (6.82), 3.22, 2.73, 4.63, (5.81), 3.45, 3.51, 3.28, 4.51, 4.91, 5.07, 4.92, 3.53, 5.48, 4.88, (2.14), 4.19, (2.48), 3.73, 4.56, 4.23, 3.52, 3.40, (5.72), 4.90, 4.47, (2.00), 3.81, 2.92, 3.03, (5.89), 3.14, 3.16, 3.95, 4.55, 4.73, 4.59, 3.85, 2.89, 3.39, 3.41, 3.30, 3.95, 3.71, 3.37, 3.43, 3.29, 3.03, 3.35, 4.27, 3.22, 2.97, 4.11, 5.20, 4.29, 5.65, (2.08), 4.48, 4.63, 3.71, 3.51, 4.04, 3.20, 3.13, 4.81, 2.96, 4.54, 4.79, 3.48, 3.27, 3.04, 3.92, 3.40, 3.40, 4.98, 3.51, 5.00, 3.06, 4.37, 3.03, 3.77, 3.25, 2.61, 3.23, 3.79, (2.48), 3.97, 4.40, 4.25, 3.46, 3.18, 3.29, 5.15, 4.82, 5.52, 3.49, (8.46), (5.98), 3.54, 3.25, 3.88, (1.98), 3.89, 4.39, 3.97, 3.32, 2.77, 3.83, 3.21, 3.61, 3.78, 4.44, 4.81, 2.86, 3.02, 4.24, 3.73, 2.68, 4.55, 3.67, 4.49, 2.92, 4.57, 3.70, 4.86, 3.68, 4.33, 4.24, 4.13, (5.84), 3.34, 3.81, 3.19, (1.88), (2.27), 3.17, 3.30


includes a 3.61 avg100 (0.03 away from pb) and 3.65 avg200


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 28, 2015)

Great, but I really need a new skewb. My Moyu (the only skewb I have ever used) is pretty much dead.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-28
avg of 12: 3.357

Time List:
1. 3.175 R' L' B R B' R L B' U 
2. 4.280 B R B' U' R U' B L R 
3. 2.920 R' B' R' L' B R' U R 
4. 3.736 U L' B' R' B' L' U B' R' 
5. 3.615 B' R' L R' U' R B L' 
6. 2.856 B L' U' R' B L' U' B' 
7. 3.288 R' U' B R' L' R L' R U 
8. (5.832) L R L' U' R B' L' U' 
9. 3.537 R' B' L B' R' B' L R' L' 
10. 2.680 B L R U' B L' B' R U 
11. (2.280) U B' R L' U R L' U 
12. 3.480 L U' R' U L U' R L' R'


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2015)

53. 14.67 R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U F U2 L' D B' L2 B U F U'

x2 y // Inspection
L' D' B' z U z' D' // EOLine (5/5)
U L' U L U' L' U2 L U L // F2L-1 (10/15)
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L-2 (8/23)
z L U' L U L' U L2 U L' U2 // F2L-3 (10/33)
L2 U L2 U' L U z // F2L-4 (6/39)
U U' L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U L // ZBLL (17/56)

3.82 TPS.

E: forgot, session also started with PB Ao12:
Best average of 12: 21.02
1-12 - 21.10 (16.25) 20.78 22.30 (25.08) 19.53 22.73 22.92 19.50 20.37 19.36 21.57

E: 23.06 Ao100, PB by exactly one second.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 28, 2015)

Did like 250 4x4 solves today, broke almost all my PBs

37.26 avg5
40.14 avg12
42.65 avg100

The avg100 is PB by over a second. There were quite a number of sub 40 avg5s in there (one even had a counting sub 35 iirc). Also got a 32.46 single, 0.2 off PB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 28, 2015)

first 5 in a while

(5.92) R U2 B' R' U L B L' U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2

z2 x
B U2 r F' r' B'
U2 r' R' U2 r' U' r R U' R' U R U' R'
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M2 U2

edit: rolled to

avg of 5: 7.29

Time List:
1. (5.92) R U2 B' R' U L B L' U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2 
2. 7.09 R2 F D2 U2 F R2 F U2 R D' U2 L2 B' D F' D2 F2 U 
3. (7.76) B' U' L2 D L' B L2 U' R' L' F D2 B' D2 F L2 B D2 B D2 
4. 7.28 U' F2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R D' B' L B F R F2 L 
5. 7.49 F2 D2 R' U B' R F2 B2 R' U B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2

best average in a while


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 28, 2015)

Broke all sq1 PB's with my qiyi but the single 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-28
avg of 5: 16.42

Time List:
1. 14.69 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
2. 18.60 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, -4)/(2, -2)/ 
3. 15.99 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(1, 0) 
4. (19.83) (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2) 
5. (13.55) (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-28
avg of 12: 18.20

Time List:
1. 14.69 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
2. 18.60 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, -4)/(2, -2)/ 
3. 15.99 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(1, 0) 
4. 19.83 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2) 
5. 13.55 (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/ 
6. (29.36) (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, 2)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -1) 
7. 21.99 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
8. 20.09 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
9. 18.74 (4, -3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
10. (12.82) (-3, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1) 
11. 16.61 (-2, -3)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/ 
12. 21.96 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)

and 19.94 ao100 including a 19.52 ao50 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-28
avg of 100: 19.94

Time List:
1. 20.99 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0) 
2. 25.22 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. (14.42) (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0) 
4. 19.37 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
5. 19.81 (1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
6. 23.71 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0) 
7. 17.31 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0) 
8. 23.21 (1, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0) 
9. 14.50 (-5, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5) 
10. 22.18 (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -4) 
11. 18.80 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
12. 19.89 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
13. 23.15 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -5) 
14. 17.83 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
15. 17.63 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
16. 22.59 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
17. 22.77 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3) 
18. 21.14 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0) 
19. 22.94 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0) 
20. 15.09 (6, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
21. 16.49 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/ 
22. 21.57 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -4) 
23. 22.35 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1) 
24. 15.70 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -4) 
25. 18.36 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
26. 20.68 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
27. 18.33 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
28. 20.43 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3) 
29. 22.90 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
30. (29.33) (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5) 
31. 25.32 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0) 
32. 20.02 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
33. 21.79 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, 0) 
34. 21.59 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
35. 15.60 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
36. 23.17 (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
37. 24.14 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/ 
38. 23.28 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3) 
39. 16.68 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, -3) 
40. 18.39 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
41. 21.04 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
42. 20.25 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -4)/ 
43. 20.08 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(4, 0) 
44. 22.60 (0, -4)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
45. 20.71 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, -5)/(6, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
46. 21.64 (3, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4) 
47. 21.33 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4) 
48. 18.97 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
49. 15.53 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
50. 17.33 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
51. 18.96 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0) 
52. (29.25) (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2) 
53. 17.85 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -4) 
54. 23.71 (4, 3)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
55. 23.68 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, -3) 
56. 20.02 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
57. 21.12 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
58. 16.91 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
59. 24.42 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5) 
60. (25.51) (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
61. 24.13 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, -4) 
62. 15.93 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
63. 17.22 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1) 
64. 16.05 (1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0) 
65. 18.14 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -1) 
66. 24.15 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
67. 14.69 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
68. 18.60 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, -4)/(2, -2)/ 
69. 15.99 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(1, 0) 
70. 19.83 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2) 
71. (13.55) (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/ 
72. (29.36) (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, 2)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -1) 
73. 21.99 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
74. 20.09 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
75. 18.74 (4, -3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
76. (12.82) (-3, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1) 
77. 16.61 (-2, -3)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/ 
78. 21.96 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
79. 21.08 (1, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
80. 24.66 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
81. 20.64 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, -3) 
82. 15.23 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -4) 
83. 19.16 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
84. 21.74 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0) 
85. 22.26 (6, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -4)/(4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3) 
86. (14.42) (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3) 
87. (25.51) (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4) 
88. 19.23 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -2)/ 
89. 16.08 (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
90. 20.42 (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
91. 23.13 (0, -4)/(4, 4)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
92. 18.10 (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
93. (13.83) (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -3) 
94. 22.16 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -5) 
95. 14.89 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
96. 20.88 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0) 
97. 16.67 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -4)/ 
98. 19.95 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1) 
99. 16.86 (1, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
100. 16.52 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -1)/(0, -1)/



FINALLY SUB20!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Nov 28, 2015)

pb avg12
Average of 12: 42.18
1. 47.06 
2. (38.22) 
3. 44.30 
4. 39.83 
5. 45.99 
6. 38.33 
7. 42.44 
8. 42.26 
9. (53.26) 
10. 40.42 
11. 39.50 
12. 41.71


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 28, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> pb avg12
> Average of 12: 42.18
> 1. 47.06
> 2. (38.22)
> ...


Wow! Did you try rolling the 47?


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 28, 2015)

Epll skip on first 7 and pll skip on the first 8
Average of 5: 8.14
1. 7.90 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L' U2 F D2 F2 L2 F' R' D' L' 
2. 8.23 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D U' F' U L D' U B2 L B R2 F2 
3. (7.64) L2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D2 F' U2 R' D' U' R' U2 B L' F2 U F' U' 
4. (13.42) B L2 D B U R2 D F2 R F' D' R2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 
5. 8.30 R' F B2 U' B' L F' U2 L D B L2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F' D2 R2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 28, 2015)

Just got second best ao50 after finally beating my best on Thursday. 12.68. Looks like I might be slightly improving wat
Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-28
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.13
worst: 19.43

mean of 3
current: 11.60 (σ = 0.07)
best: 10.34 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 5
current: 11.60 (σ = 0.07)
best: 10.80 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: 11.65 (σ = 1.22)
best: 11.65 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 50
current: 12.68 (σ = 1.13)
best: 12.68 (σ = 1.13)

Average: 12.68 (σ = 1.13)
Mean: 12.75

Time List:
1. 13.71 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L U2 B' L' B L2 U L' D F U' 
2. 11.65 D2 R2 F2 R' D' B L' U2 F D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R 
3. 12.21 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 U R F D' U2 R' B' D' L F2 D' 
4. 10.84 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F L U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 D 
5. 11.75 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D R2 D F2 R' D L' U 
6. 11.88 L U2 L2 B' D R' F' L' D B2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 
7. 13.06 B D F2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L R' F R' D' L R2 U' R 
8. 13.20 B2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' D2 R' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R' 
9. 12.39 U2 L2 B2 R D2 R' F2 L F2 B U2 B2 D L2 U L F' U2 L2 
10. 11.72 L2 F' D R' U' R' L' D2 B' U' F' B U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F 
11. 13.76 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B' L D2 U L' B2 U L' D2 R2 
12. 12.00 L2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 B L2 D' B' U' L D2 L2 U2 F 
13. 11.82 F' U2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R' U' F' U2 L B2 F2 D U F' 
14. 12.85 L2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 L B D' L2 D2 F D2 B2 D' B' 
15. 11.92 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L R' D F' R' U L2 B2 D2 
16. 13.37 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R U' F U F' D L' R2 D' L2 
17. 14.04 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D R2 D L' B U R' F U' L F2 U' 
18. 13.37 R2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 R2 U2 D B' U F2 L2 B L' R F' R 
19. 12.65 D2 R' D F2 L F' B' L' B R' U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 
20. 11.67 D2 R D2 B D2 F L' B' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B 
21. 13.83 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R F' R D' F' R2 U2 B2 
22. 14.63 U' B U2 D B' R2 L2 U' L U' F2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 
23. 13.97 R' D L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D U' R2 U' B F2 R2 U B2 F' D L F' 
24. 10.64 D' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L2 D L F D' B2 R' B D2 U2 
25. 12.49 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R' D U2 L' D' R' F' U R F' 
26. 11.95 U2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D' F' L' D' L' U' L R' U2 
27. 11.93 B' F' R2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 D2 R' F2 R' U' L R' D2 F2 U' F2 
28. 13.32 B' U B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B D U' R B' R U L D2 
29. 13.49 F R D2 R D2 L' B' U' D R2 U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R' 
30. 19.43 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R' B' R2 D2 R U B2 F2 L B 
31. 13.76 B2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 F' R' B U B' L' D2 F' D B' D 
32. 13.66 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L' D B2 U B F' U B L' U 
33. 12.87 D' L2 U F' R D2 B' L R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' 
34. 12.78 L' D' R F' R' L U B' F2 R D2 R B2 R U2 R' F2 B2 L2 B 
35. 15.39 R' U L2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 U' B L' D2 L' U L R2 B D 
36. 13.89 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 D' B2 L F2 D B L U' F2 U 
37. 14.80 R U' F U D F' B U2 B' D2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 
38. 14.66 L2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L' F2 R2 F2 U L B F' U R2 
39. 10.40 F' D R2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 B L F2 D' F D U' R' B' 
40. 14.75 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B' R' F2 L' F2 D F2 L2 U' B 
41. 11.25 L' B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 B' D F2 U2 L' D2 B D2 R 
42. 10.51 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 B' R' F U' L U2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' 
43. 14.00 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 D' B2 U' F' D F' R D' L2 B 
44. 11.14 R2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F U B2 U' B U L' U2 L' B 
45. 9.13 F D' F L' D L D U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 R' 
46. 10.75 U B' U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R B' U' B' U2 L' F2 R' D 
47. 13.61 F R' F2 B' D' R' F' L' D F B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F L 
48. 11.68 R' F' L U D2 L U B D2 F D2 R2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 
49. 11.55 L B' D' R U L' B' U L' U2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 B2 U2 L' 
50. 11.56 B2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 D' F2 R' F L2 D' U2 B R' B

40% were sub 12 and another 16% were 12-12.99 (which is odd, I had more 11s AND 13s than 12s). Time distribution:

SecondsNumber (out of 50)Percent912%10510%111428%12816%131428%14612%1512%1912%


----------



## p2pcmlp (Nov 28, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wow! Did you try rolling the 47?



got a 48


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 28, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> got a 48


still amazing! my accomplishment: sq1 PB ao5 on cam, not sure if I should upload Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-28
avg of 5: 15.75

Time List:
1. (14.77) (-3, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/ 
2. (23.77) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(2, -2)/(6, 0) 
3. 15.64 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0) 
4. 15.46 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-2, -1) 
5. 16.14 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 28, 2015)

6.02 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U R' B F2 U' R2 F D R2 F' R
z y2 
u F' B2 r B' (5)
U2 r2 U' r' U R U R U' R' U R U R' (14)
L' U R U' L U R' (7)
M' U (2)
28 stm
4.65 tps
movecount pb


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

I did that minicomp, and it was awesome
that's my accomplishment


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 28, 2015)

ooh almost sub 4 ao50 on 2x2 (4.07)


----------



## qaz (Nov 28, 2015)

19.48 sq1 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-28
avg of 100: 19.48

Time List:
1. 21.43 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
2. 19.60 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
3. (14.52) (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0) 
4. 18.20 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -1) 
5. 17.32 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, -1)/(6, -2)/(1, 0) 
6. (29.15) (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0) 
7. (27.93) (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, -2) 
8. 21.07 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/ 
9. 20.00 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
10. 23.39 (1, -3)/(6, 3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0) 
11. 23.27 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
12. 19.84 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-1, -5) 
13. (14.27) (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
14. 18.70 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
15. 20.15 (1, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0) 
16. 20.38 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(1, -3) 
17. (26.77) (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/ 
18. 17.40 (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
19. 18.80 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
20. 19.11 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3) 
21. 18.62 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
22. 15.14 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0) 
23. 17.03 (1, -3)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, -3)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
24. 23.41 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
25. 25.52 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/ 
26. 21.29 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
27. (13.68) (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
28. 18.76 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
29. 18.32 (1, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -5)/ 
30. 16.42 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
31. 16.07 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/ 
32. 20.68 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0) 
33. 23.05 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1) 
34. 15.95 (3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5) 
35. (11.18) (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2) 
36. 14.93 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
37. 15.33 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
38. 18.85 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4) 
39. 19.74 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
40. 16.61 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
41. 14.98 (3, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
42. 18.75 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -2) 
43. 24.95 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/ 
44. 20.76 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(4, -2) 
45. 26.28 (4, 3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
46. 21.18 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, -2)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
47. 20.29 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
48. 22.13 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -4) 
49. (27.99) (-3, 5)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
50. 16.54 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0) 
51. 16.12 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(-1, 2)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
52. 16.54 (1, 3)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
53. 22.86 (4, 3)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(3, -2) 
54. 22.05 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
55. 23.46 (3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
56. 18.54 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
57. (14.21) (3, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0) 
58. 18.75 (-2, 3)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
59. 21.56 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
60. 22.73 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(5, -2)/(0, -4) 
61. (28.67) (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -4) 
62. 16.05 (1, 3)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5) 
63. 24.61 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(3, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -1) 
64. 18.57 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2) 
65. 20.81 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0) 
66. 14.61 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, 4)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(2, -3)/(2, -1) 
67. 19.68 (3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3)/ 
68. 18.37 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(2, -5)/(-5, 0) 
69. 22.05 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -5) 
70. 23.73 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0) 
71. 21.36 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
72. 22.12 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -1) 
73. 21.24 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-1, 0) 
74. 17.47 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
75. 19.14 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2) 
76. 21.80 (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, -1) 
77. 21.25 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -5) 
78. 14.94 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
79. 19.72 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0) 
80. 18.22 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
81. 17.60 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
82. 22.09 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0) 
83. 19.51 (-2, 3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2) 
84. 20.44 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0) 
85. 16.84 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -1)/ 
86. 17.57 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
87. 20.81 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(-1, -4) 
88. 18.78 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
89. 19.31 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
90. 25.47 (-2, -3)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
91. 19.54 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/ 
92. 21.66 (4, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4) 
93. 15.77 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, -2) 
94. 20.93 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, -4)/(4, -3) 
95. 18.49 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
96. 14.71 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
97. 16.04 (6, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2) 
98. 16.44 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3) 
99. 17.33 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(5, -2)/(6, 0) 
100. 15.25 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 29, 2015)

Finally podiumed in a competion!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Nov 29, 2015)

too many pbs
Average of 12: 41.50
1. 43.62 
2. 37.71 
3. 43.30 
4. 44.66 
5. 40.72 
6. 37.52 
7. 46.25 
8. 37.23 
9. 43.85 
10. (34.63) 
11. (46.38) 
12. 40.10 
34.63 single, 39.53 avg5 and 41.50 avg12


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 29, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> too many pbs
> Average of 12: 41.50
> 1. 43.62
> 2. 37.71
> ...



You're insane


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 29, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> too many pbs
> Average of 12: 41.50
> 1. 43.62
> 2. 37.71
> ...



um wtf
srsly
UWRs, UWRs everywhere
y u heff b fest nick ;-;


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 29, 2015)

13.45 Ao5
14.76 Ao12
15.69 Ao100 (first sub-16)

All 3x3 PBs. My last five 3x3 Ao100s were sup-17 lmao.


----------



## TMarshall (Nov 29, 2015)

skewb is so stupid... I barely practice for months, and then I kinda practice for 2 weeks and get this

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-28
avg of 12: 3.33

Time List:
1. 3.03 U R L B' L B L' R' 
2. 4.08 R' B R B R' L U' B R' 
3. 3.03 B L' R L' U' L B' U' 
4. 3.18 R B' R L' U' B R' L' 
5. 4.16 L U' L' R' L B' R' B' U 
6. 3.19 R' L R' U' R B R' L 
7. 2.32 B U R' B R U B L' R' 
8. (2.02) U' L R' L' U' B' U' B L' 
9. 4.27 R' B R U R' L' R B' R 
10. (4.61) L B' L' R' B L' R L 
11. 2.75 B L U L B' U' L R 
12. 3.33 L' R' U' L B L U' B' L
also solves 4-8 make a 2.90 avg of 5


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 29, 2015)

lel Mega
1:47.70 sniggle, beats PB by 12 seconds xD


----------



## Iggy (Nov 29, 2015)

Possibly my most stupid sub 6 so far

5.88 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U L F D' U' B2 L F D L2 D' R2

x2 y' D2 R' D L U L F'
L' U L2 U' L'
R' U2 R y U' R U R'
U2 F R U R' U F' U2 F' r U r' U'

32 moves. Scramble was from chaotimer lol


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 29, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Possibly my most stupid sub 6 so far
> 
> 5.88 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U L F D' U' B2 L F D L2 D' R2
> 
> ...



ChaoTimer <3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2015)

Accidentally deleted the session, but I got a *16.38 single and 22.82 Ao5* on Squan. I tried to go for the Ao12, but got parity EVERY SOLVE (27.82 Ao12 :/)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 29, 2015)

Pyra PB ao5, firat subNR 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-29
avg of 5: 3.66

Time List:
1. (2.69) L U L R' L U' B U r' u 
2. 3.71 L' U R L U L' U R l' r' b' 
3. (7.83) U R' L R U' B L U R l u' 
4. 3.78 R U' R' B' R' U R' L l' b 
5. 3.50 L U' L' U B' U' L' B' l' u'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 29, 2015)

2:26.69 7x7 single


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 29, 2015)

dayum son
3x3 PB single, 12.03.
OLL skip + Ub perm, Pavan has competition


----------



## sqAree (Nov 29, 2015)

BLD ao5:

1. DNF(6:18.54) U' L2 B L2 F D2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 L' D2 L2 R' D' B' L2 D2 L Rw Uw 
2. 5:22.06 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U' L B D F2 R F' D2 L2 Rw' Uw2 
3. DNF(10:02.86) B2 D2 B R' L F' U2 B2 D' B2 R B2 R B2 U2 R D2 R Rw2 
4. DNF(8:48.78) R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' F L F' R2 F' D R D2 U2 Rw' Uw 
5. DNF(7:33.00) F U' B2 R' F2 L D B F2 U D2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw'

Previous pb single was 7:35.02. 
Also ties my previous pb ao5 that was DNF. :/


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 29, 2015)

Pyra PB a50, sub5 again: 4.91, method: keyhole



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-29
avg of 50: 4.91

Time List:
1. 4.71 L B R U' B R' U' R' l' 
2. 5.13 U L U' L' R' L R' U' l' r' b u 
3. 5.40 U L' U' R L R' B' R r' b 
4. 5.83 U' B U' R' U L' U' B U l u 
5. (2.93) L B' L' B' L' R' U' R u 
6. 4.40 R U B R B U R U l' r u 
7. 5.43 L' R' L' U' R U' B R' l' b' u 
8. 5.43 R' U L B' L' B R' L b' u 
9. 3.58 U L' B L U' B U' R r 
10. 4.34 B' R U R' U R' L B' l' r b u' 
11. 3.38 U' B' L U' R' B' U R L u 
12. 4.84 U L' U' B' R' B L B U l' r b 
13. 5.56 L B' R U L R U' L' r b u' 
14. 5.09 U L U B U' L U' B l' r u 
15. (8.03+) L B' U B L' R' U' R b 
16. 5.21 U R' U' L' B R' B L' l 
17. 5.85 R B U L R B' R L' r b 
18. 6.31 U' L R' B' L B' U R' U' b' u' 
19. 5.19 U' R L' R B' U R B' l' r' b' 
20. 3.84 U L' R L R' U L' B' l' b' 
21. (7.90) U R B L U B U' B l' r' b u 
22. 3.91 L' B' U L U' R' L R' l' r u' 
23. 4.50 R L' U L B' L' R' U' l b' u 
24. 3.97 U L' U' R' U L B' R r u 
25. 3.90 U L B U B' L B' L l' r 
26. 5.94 L' U' B L U R' U' B l b' u' 
27. 5.55 U' L B' U' B L U' R' U r b' u' 
28. 4.50 B' U' L R B L' R' B' r' u' 
29. 4.97 B R B U' B' R U B r u' 
30. 4.05 U L B' U' R' L' U' B l r' b' 
31. (2.75) U R' L' R U' L R L' r b u 
32. 4.84 L' U' R B' U' L' U' R' l u 
33. (7.16) L R U L B' U' L R l r b 
34. 5.78 L U' R U R U' L B' l' r u' 
35. 6.72 U' R B' L' R U R' B' l r' b' 
36. 5.55 U B' R' B' U B' R B r b u' 
37. 4.22 U B L' B R U' L B R' b 
38. 5.96 L' U R L' R U R' L l' r b' u' 
39. 5.43 U L U B' L R B L' l b u 
40. 5.22 L' B' L U R' U' R' B L l' b 
41. 3.58 L U L' R B R' B' L' l' r' b' 
42. 5.43 U B R B' L R' L' U' b' 
43. 5.30 L U R' B L U L' B' l r u 
44. 5.55 U' B U B' R B U L b 
45. 4.91 L U L B L U' R' L R' l' b 
46. 4.30 L' R' L' R B U R' L l' u' 
47. 3.81 U B' R' B R' B U R' L l b u' 
48. 4.41 U R' B' U B' R L B b' u' 
49. (2.83) U B' L B' R' L' R L' U r u' 
50. 4.43 U R L' R U' B R B' r b'


----------



## JackJ (Nov 29, 2015)

11.38 average of 12! Solves 7-11 are 10.71 average of 5 as well. 



Spoiler



1: (9.31)	U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B L2 U' L' F2 U' L' U B' U'
2: 12.21	D' F2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F' L B2 L F' U L B F2 D2 R'
3: (14.74)	R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D B' F' U2 B' F2 L B D' L2 D
4: 11.47	F2 D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 L U' L U R2 D' B2 F D2 R F2
5: 11.61	D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B U' L' D' B' D' U B' L' F
6: 10.91	U F' L' B' U L2 F D' R' U' F2 L U2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R' F2 U2
7: 10.97	F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 L U2 F' R F R' U
8: 14.04	B L2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' D B2 R F D
9: 10.44	R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D U' B' R' D L' D B2 U' F2
10: 9.91	F D L F2 R2 D' R D' B R F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 D
11: 10.71	D2 B U2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' D F2 L2 D' R U' B R' U'
12: 11.54	U' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 U R2 B F' U' B' D' R U F2 U B' R2


----------



## Ben Wak (Nov 29, 2015)

Just forgot a alarithem yay


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 29, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> too many pbs
> Average of 12: 41.50
> 1. 43.62
> 2. 37.71
> ...



sub 40 ao5... incredible


----------



## imvelox (Nov 29, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> too many pbs
> Average of 12: 41.50
> 1. 43.62
> 2. 37.71
> ...



wat the hell


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 29, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> too many pbs
> Average of 12: 41.50
> 1. 43.62
> 2. 37.71
> ...


Crazy, congrats!


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 29, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Pyra PB a50, sub5 again: 4.91, method: keyhole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gogo oneflip/oka


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok seriously what is going on with 4x4..... one week ago I wasn't even sub 1:40
Day 5 with Hoya
1:10.605, 1:43.395, 1:26.089, 1:12.761, 1:03.941 =1:16.48 avg of 5
Sub 1 single is coming people. That last solve there should have been sub 1, but I got a *#$$$# G perm


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 30, 2015)

That sub-20 barrier is almost broken
19.90 PB avg100


----------



## nalralz (Nov 30, 2015)

12.18 3x3 pb average of 5 by a lot!!!
12.07
(11.48)
12.97
(13.57)
11.52


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 30, 2015)

WOOHOOO FIRST SUB 1 4X4 SOLVE.
57.834
PLL parity.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 30, 2015)

LOL when I can't even sub-10
Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-29
*Average: 10.05 (σ = 0.21)
*Mean: 10.10

Time List:
1. 9.88 U2 R L' D B2 R' F U' B' D2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 
2. 9.78 F D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B D B L F D' U B L 
3. 10.56 L' D' B2 R2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R' U' B' D' R' U L' F R' 
4. 10.00 R2 L B2 L' B' U' D' F L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 D2 B' 
5. 10.29 B' U L2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F' R2 B' R' U2 F' D2 L' D

Meh average of 12:
avg of 12
current: 10.52 (σ = 0.64)
best: 10.52 (σ = 0.64)

Average: 10.52 (σ = 0.64)
Mean: 10.56

Time List:
1. 9.88 U2 R L' D B2 R' F U' B' D2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 
2. 9.78 F D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B D B L F D' U B L 
3. 10.56 L' D' B2 R2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R' U' B' D' R' U L' F R' 
4. 10.00 R2 L B2 L' B' U' D' F L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 D2 B' 
5. 10.29 B' U L2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F' R2 B' R' U2 F' D2 L' D 
6. 10.37 F' L2 F L2 D2 U2 B R2 F L2 B R F' L2 U2 F L2 U R' F2 
7. 10.72 D2 B' R2 B2 F L2 F D2 U2 F L2 R' D' L U B2 F' R' U2 L U' 
8. 12.11 F2 L D2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 B' D L2 U2 B L F' L U2 B 
9. 11.13 B' D' B' R U' B2 D2 B' D' B U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 
10. 10.54 R L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 L B L F' U2 R F2 U2 F 
11. 11.92 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D U2 L2 R F L2 U L B' L' F' R' D 
12. 9.48 D2 F R2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 R D R2 F2 U B R2 D2 F' R'


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 30, 2015)

4x4 PBs continue
first sub 1:15 avg of 5
1:14.611, 1:12.917, 1:16.604, 1:38.546, 1:10.825 =1:14.71 avg of 5!

E: New PB avg of 5
1:12.93


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 30, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> 4x4 PBs continue
> first sub 1:15 avg of 5
> 1:14.611, 1:12.917, 1:16.604, 1:38.546, 1:10.825 =1:14.71 avg of 5!
> 
> ...



lay off the juice man


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 30, 2015)

FIRST SUB-10!

9.805
scramble: F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R' U R2 L' B' R L D R F2 U'
inspection: z2
cross: R' F B' 
F2L1: y U' L' U L
F2L2: y U' R' U' R
F2L3: y2 U R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L4: y2 U' R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U2 Fw' L' U' L U Fw
PLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

Those y2's tho... 
Still happy 

Edit: 47 moves/9.80 seconds = ~4.8tps, definitely my tps pb as well.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 30, 2015)

7.20 full step with a very slow R-perm. I want a sub-7 fullstep now


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 30, 2015)

No way...

Second sub-10 ever comes 30 minutes after the first one:

9.476
scramble: R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 U B R F L2
inspection: z2 y
cross: L' B' R'
F2L1: R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L2: y2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
F2L3: L U L'
F2L4: U2 R U' R
OLL: skip
PLL: U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R U2


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 30, 2015)

3x3 on a 4x4, ntbd :3

avg of 5: 9.90

Time List:
1. (8.90) R2 D2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 F D2 B' L D L' D L' R D' B2 U B' 
2. (11.02) R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L' U' L2 B' F2 L U' B U2 
3. 9.78 L' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D L' D F2 R2 D F' L B F2 
4. 9.21 D B R2 D2 B R2 U2 F D2 B D2 F2 L' F2 D L2 B' R' B2 D' U' 
5. 10.71 F2 D2 U2 F2 L U2 R B2 L R' F U2 R2 F' U L U B' D2 R'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2015)

Finally got a Qiyi square-1, first avg12 on it

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-30
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.35
worst: 44.93

mean of 3
current: 18.72 (σ = 1.71)
best: 15.72 (σ = 2.24)

avg of 5
current: 18.71 (σ = 1.69)
best: 16.74 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 12
current: 17.73 (σ = 1.94)
best: 17.73 (σ = 1.94)

Average: 17.73 (σ = 1.94)
Mean: 19.71

Time List:
1. 14.35 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
2. 14.50 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
3. 18.30 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
4. 17.42 (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -3)/ 
5. 44.93 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
6. 15.86 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
7. 18.49 (-2, -3)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, -3) 
8. 16.09 (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
9. 20.45 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
10. 17.07 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -2) 
11. 18.60 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, 0) 
12. 20.49 (-2, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 30, 2015)

Petrus:

9.42, (8.92), (10.59),9.26, 10.06 = *9.58*

Average of 5: 9.58
1. 9.42 B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D U L2 R2 U L' B' R B D F2 L2 D U 
2. (8.92) F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 D L2 U2 F' L2 R' D L D R2 U' F2 U 
3. (10.59) B2 R B2 U2 L' R2 B2 R D2 L' D' B R B' L' R U R2 U2 
4. 9.26 D' R2 D' L B2 U B R' B' D L' U2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 
5. 10.06 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R B2 R' F L R' U B L' F2 R B R'

Had my camera on and recording, but it said "can't play back mp4" afterwards 

Edit: got this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB5q01SUtuo


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 30, 2015)

Learnt another 5% of ZBLL Pi set


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2015)

Square-1

14.11 avg5
15.31 avg12
16.85 avg100

Might be able to break the NR average


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 30, 2015)

WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED!!

PB pyra ao5... 1.98

(1.50) U R U' R B' U' b u
(3.69) L U B' U' L B R L' r' b' u
1.86 R' B U' L' U u'
2.38 B R U L' R' U' B' l b' u
1.70 B' R' U' B' R B' U' u
Holy crap


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 30, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Petrus:
> 
> 9.42, (8.92), (10.59),9.26, 10.06 = *9.58*
> 
> ...



Is that your fourth method you're sub-10 with?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 30, 2015)

sooo I haven't done Magic in foreverrrr
1/5/12: 2.84/3.13/3.31
all PBs xD


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 30, 2015)

PB clean sweep (counting the sub-10 single last night):

12.59 ao5
13.35 ao12
14.55 ao100

pretty cool


----------



## Berd (Nov 30, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> PB clean sweep (counting the sub-10 single last night):
> 
> 12.59 ao5
> 13.35 ao12
> ...


Wow! My pb ao5 is 12.71 but my ao100 is 15.88. Hmmmm.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 30, 2015)

3:41.12 7x7 mo3, first good one in a while


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 30, 2015)

Yooo 1:29.40 5x5 single waat 
Gave me a 1:39 mo3 and 1:45 ao5, both pb's.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 30, 2015)

LOLWUT
15.25 3x3 PB avg5 lel
(13.69), 15.66, (22.59), 14.62, 15.46 = 15.25
I have no idea what just happened xD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 30, 2015)

Megaminx: 1:19.34 ao12, 1:16.32 ao5
nice to do consistantly well


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 30, 2015)

9.33 OH single

pb i think

F sexy F' U2 was last layer


----------



## JackJ (Dec 1, 2015)

7.82 3x3 single PB

R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B U2 F2 D F2 R' D L' F2 D2

started on yellow, free fop'd got PLL skip with F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' I think. 

good cube = good times... who would have guessed?!


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 1, 2015)

4x4 single 1:01.11 was going to be a sub 55 second PB .....and then OLL parity happened. Still this is my PB with OLL parity

E:
sUB 1:10 AVG of 5
1:08.922, 1:07.313, (1:12.802), (1:05.474), 1:10.900

Global avg is sub 1:20 now woohoo!


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 1, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> 4x4 single 1:01.11 was going to be a sub 55 second PB .....and then OLL parity happened. Still this is my PB with OLL parity
> 
> E:
> sUB 1:10 AVG of 5
> ...



LAY OFF THE JUICE MAN you're crazy


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 1, 2015)

1.01 2x2 single to end the month
not even sub-1 -_-


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 1, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 1.01 2x2 single to end the month
> not even sub-1 -_-


Welcome to new zealand/australia. its december already lolz
MASSIVE ACCOMPLISHMENT. 
New 4x4 pb 54.417 first sub 55 second and 2nd sub 1, on cam too!


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 1, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Welcome to new zealand/australia. its december already lolz
> MASSIVE ACCOMPLISHMENT.
> New 4x4 pb 54.417 first sub 55 second and 2nd sub 1, on cam too!


Congrats! I would've gotten sub 1 already if it wasn't for my crappy shengshou :c I'm gonna get a Yuxin soon tho!


----------



## Ben Wak (Dec 1, 2015)

Sub 10 ao5 2x2 9.57 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Wak (Dec 1, 2015)

Make that 9.27 beat it agien


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 1, 2015)

alliance cubing said:


> Make that 9.27 beat it agien
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not trying to be rude, but there's an edit button to edit your posts...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not PB, but 3 sub-9 solves in the average! I choked on the 4th solve. :/

EDIT: Rolled into a 9.91 Ao12. Not bad, considering there were 2 counting 11's. 

Average: *9.45*

1. 8.48 F2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D L' U R U' R' D2 B R' F' D2 
2. (8.16) F R2 F L2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 U L' D R' D' L B' F U F 
3. (11.62) D2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B L2 B2 R' D' L2 R B' L' B L2 D' U 
4. 11.46 R D' B2 D' B U' F U2 L' B F2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L' 
5. 8.42 D L U' D2 B U D R' B' U2 F2 R2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 D2 F2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 1, 2015)

4x4
50.20 ao5
51.87 ao12
52.36 ao50

Also 15.88 OH PB single (PLL skip)


----------



## Hari (Dec 1, 2015)

sq1 PB avg50 with 21.75. Slowly shaking off the rust and getting decent again

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 1, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Welcome to new zealand/australia. its december already lolz
> MASSIVE ACCOMPLISHMENT.
> New 4x4 pb 54.417 first sub 55 second and 2nd sub 1, on cam too!


Jeez, you're improving at 4x4 so quickly. You might be sub-Dene soon


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 1, 2015)

Hoya day 4: Pb: 54.87 

Lol I love Hoya so much.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 1, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Jeez, you're improving at 4x4 so quickly. You might be sub-Dene soon



Ok sub-Dene is my goal


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sooo, I didn't go to school today cuz I'm sick, so I've been practicing A TON today, since I'm going to a comp this weekend and it'll be my first time using Roux in competition!

I beat all my PBs 
Roux Single: 18.70 
Roux Ao5: 22.07
Roux Ao12: 23.35
Roux Ao50: 24.87
Roux Ao100: 25.18


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 1, 2015)

finished 4x4 for the day. 
Pb avg of 5 -1:07.89
Pb avg of 12- sub 1:10
Global avg is ~1:17 with most aves below 1:15 now.

Also ZB update.
Practicing lookahead during F2L AND EO.
Also Pi subset is at 40% now


----------



## biscuit (Dec 1, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Welcome to new zealand/australia. its december already lolz
> MASSIVE ACCOMPLISHMENT.
> New 4x4 pb 54.417 first sub 55 second and 2nd sub 1, on cam too!



STAHP! I've had an 4x4 since last December and I'm barely sub 1:30... To befair it is only a modded SS but still. I should be getting a yuxin today or tomorrow though.


----------



## illius (Dec 1, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> finished 4x4 for the day.
> Pb avg of 5 -1:07.89
> Pb avg of 12- sub 1:10
> Global avg is ~1:17 with most aves below 1:15 now.
> ...



gj well done


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 1, 2015)

Pyra PB ao12, counting 6 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-1
avg of 12: 4.42

Time List:
1. 4.31 U' B' R' U B' L B R' l' b' u 
2. 3.97 U L' R' L' U L' R U' B l r' b' u 
3. 3.75 U B L' B' U' R' L B' l r u 
4. 4.66 U' B R B U L' R L' l' u 
5. 4.50 U' B R U R' U' L' B' L' l r' b u 
6. (2.96) L' B R' U' R' U' B U l r b 
7. 3.61 R U' L' B' U' B' R L' b' u 
8. (14.78) U L' B' L' R' L U R' B l r' b 
9. 4.88 R' B' U R U' B L' U r' b' u' 
10. 4.03 U R' L U L U L R' r' b' u' 
11. 4.50 B R L B' R L B R r' b' u 
12. 6.00 U B U B' L' R U B U r' b' u


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 1, 2015)

14.85 OH single! OLL skip+ j perm
E: 15.63 Fullstep!
E2: Wth 15.54 Fullstep with 8sec F2L wat


----------



## imvelox (Dec 1, 2015)

6.18 full step topkek

(6.18) D R L2 B U' B2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 B2 R B2 L
z' D L U F' x Rw' F2 z'
R U2 R' D' U' R U R'
U L' U L 
y2 U R U' R'
U2 Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw
U L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'






https://goo.gl/43pjHA


----------



## mafergut (Dec 1, 2015)

2x2 PB Ao100 5.50 and Ao50 5.39
Also PB single 1.41 during weekly competition but it was a really lucky scramble with easy 8-move solve.
Still not too many 4.xx with Ortega. I need to improve my TPS and AUF prediction with some PBLs.
Starting to one look more and more solves, though, but only on easy scrambles.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 1, 2015)

y do i not sub-1 ;-;
2x2 singles: 1.15, 1.03, 1.01, 1.00


----------



## ottozing (Dec 2, 2015)

Average of 5: 11.357
1. (8.745) (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
2. 10.699 (-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, -1) / 
3. 12.687 (1, 0) / (5, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, -2) / (4, 0)
4. (14.144) (-2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -4) / 
5. 10.686 (-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (6, 0) / 

Also got this in the session

6.607 (4, 0) / (5, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0)
-3,0/-3,0/
4,3/
-1,5/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/3,0/
1,4/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/2,-3


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 2, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Average of 5: 11.357
> 1. (8.745) (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
> 2. 10.699 (-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, -1) /
> 3. 12.687 (1, 0) / (5, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, -2) / (4, 0)
> ...



WR pls


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 2, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-1
avg of 5: 19.56

Time List:
1. (22.24) (1, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, -1)/(2, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0) 
2. (18.10) (-3, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
3. 18.52 (-2, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, -4)/(4, 0) 
4. 21.52 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
5. 18.65 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 2, 2015)

sub 1:10 avg of 5, with 3-2-3 edge pairing method thanks to Chree for showing me this earlier this morning. Didn't take long to implement and is much better than 6-2 edge pairing.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 2, 2015)

(29.98) D R U F' U' L F B Fw' R' Fw2 Uw L D' L' F2 D' Rw2 Fw' R L2 B' L' B' R2 Uw' D F2 U2 D' Fw F L2 U' Fw2 Uw' L' Uw' F' U2

ayyyyy


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 2, 2015)

LOL the Qiyi has turned this thread into 20% SQ-1 posts


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 2, 2015)

New 4x4 PB avg of 5
Average of 5: 1:07.154
1. 1:06.152 
2. 1:05.485 
3. (1:13.240) 
4. (1:05.162) 
5. 1:09.825

E:
New PB avg of 12 first ever sub 1:10
1:09.499
Sub1:10!

Edit 2:
Global Avg is now sub 1:15 on avg


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 2, 2015)

Learnt all the Casos Adorables algs in the NS skewb alg set.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Got a tanglong.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2015)

totally worth the double post, the tanglong is amazing, broke my PB ao5 and ao12 and tied my single
stats: (hide)
number of times: 239/239
best time: 7.18
worst time: 17.61

current mo3: 13.52 (σ = 1.64)
best mo3: 9.24 (σ = 0.79)

current avg5: 11.93 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 12.02 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 10.37 (σ = 1.07)

current avg50: 11.52 (σ = 1.06)
best avg50: 11.41 (σ = 1.01)

current avg100: 11.65 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 11.57 (σ = 1.06)

session avg: 11.75 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 11.78


the ao5
Average of 5: 9.24
1. 9.74 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U R2 F' R' B' L R2 F' D2 U' R' D
2. 8.33 R U D R2 L D' B' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' L' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2
3. 9.64 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B F' U' F' L' D U L' U' F'
4. (11.89) L' F B L' D F2 U2 L U R U L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U'
5. (7.82) B2 R D2 L D2 R F2 L' F2 U2 F2 D F R2 D2 U' R' B F2 U2


----------



## Berd (Dec 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> totally worth the double post, the tanglong is amazing, broke my PB ao5 and ao12 and tied my single
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 239/239
> best time: 7.18
> ...


You did 239 solves in an hour?!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> You did 239 solves in an hour?!



I think I was 90 solves in when I decided to post the first one lol


----------



## Iggy (Dec 2, 2015)

I finally have a decent 6x6 again, broke all my PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-3
solves/total: 41/41

single
best: 2:53.88
worst: 3:45.34

mean of 3
current: 3:10.81 (σ = 10.11)
best: 3:01.66 (σ = 10.78)

avg of 5
current: 3:13.20 (σ = 8.66)
best: 3:01.91 (σ = 7.29)

avg of 12
current: 3:13.12 (σ = 9.54)
best: 3:08.14 (σ = 8.52)

Average: 3:13.82 (σ = 8.52)
Mean: 3:14.11

Time List:
3:29.39, 3:25.90, 3:02.00, 3:20.84, 3:27.08, 3:31.76, 3:12.12, 3:11.23, 3:08.93, 3:03.50, 3:01.55, 3:12.50, 3:13.33, 3:23.34, 3:17.31, 3:07.48, 3:18.80, 3:03.23, 3:27.94, 3:19.25, 3:28.22, 3:13.04, 3:14.09, 2:54.94, 2:55.95, 3:20.10, 2:59.74, 3:10.04, 3:14.47, 3:14.09, 3:08.28, 2:53.88, 3:33.05, 3:09.70, 3:19.69, 3:02.19, 3:45.34, 3:11.78, 3:05.34, 3:04.61, 3:22.48

The 3:33 and 3:45 had pops


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I finally have a decent 6x6 again, broke all my PBs



that's... fast


----------



## Iggy (Dec 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> that's... fast



Thanks! I hope I'll finally improve my 6x6 official PBs in 2 weeks  btw nice 3x3 times!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Got a tanglong.



Got a tanglong too. Like 2 weeks ago. Still trying to find time to do an Ao100 with it. First impression is not as good as I expected but I'm sure it's my fault.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 2, 2015)

Hoya day 6: 
Ao5: 1:14.78
Ao12: 1:20.76 
Ao50: 1:24.98

Sub- 1:30  couldn't do that with straight reduction (at least I didn't practise enough but Hoya is fun)


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 2, 2015)

Got a QiYi square-1. AO100 20.xx=> 17.34 (without doing the full 100 solves)
AO50 high 18 => 17.21
AO12 high 17 => 16.23
AO5 16.36 => 14.16

OP


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 2, 2015)

okay, this 5x5 solve was ridicilous

1:24.42 Dw2 D2 R Rw2 F Lw2 R' L D2 Bw2 L Fw2 B' L R' Dw Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' D2 F2 D2 L Rw Bw2 U' Lw' Bw2 Lw R2 Fw' Uw' R2 U2 Fw' B F R B' Fw Bw' Uw' L2 R2 Rw' Uw U2 Lw2 Bw2 D Lw' R F' B D' Rw' Uw2 B L2

13 sec. centers wtf, messed up edges really badly witha pop aswell... BUT 13 SEC CENTERS WTF


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 2, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> okay, this 5x5 solve was ridicilous
> 
> 1:24.42 Dw2 D2 R Rw2 F Lw2 R' L D2 Bw2 L Fw2 B' L R' Dw Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' D2 F2 D2 L Rw Bw2 U' Lw' Bw2 Lw R2 Fw' Uw' R2 U2 Fw' B F R B' Fw Bw' Uw' L2 R2 Rw' Uw U2 Lw2 Bw2 D Lw' R F' B D' Rw' Uw2 B L2
> 
> 13 sec. centers wtf, messed up edges really badly witha pop aswell... BUT 13 SEC CENTERS WTF



Wow, that's like...WR speed. GJ


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 2, 2015)

Definitely feeling sub-20

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-2
avg of 100: *18.29*

Time List:
21.04, 17.79, 16.10, 16.39, 19.31, 18.82, 19.08, 19.06, 18.11, 18.26, 18.20, 16.10, 17.59, (33.46), 17.23, 18.02, 18.43, 17.59, 16.67, 15.87, 21.01, 18.71, 20.00, 18.93, 17.90, 15.57, 19.89, 16.98, 17.80, 20.44, (14.16), 19.01, 18.57, 16.83, 18.85, 15.75, 18.51, 17.42, 17.49, (15.49), 16.33, 19.16, 18.03, 16.48, 19.70, (25.00), 18.94, 18.80, 21.74, 19.17, 19.02, 16.43, (24.65), 18.84, 18.04, 15.60, (15.34), 18.91, 15.51, 19.64, 18.35, 17.65, 19.81, 19.41, 23.22, 15.55, 17.58, 18.20, 17.50, 19.07, 18.37, 19.74, 20.05, 21.54, (24.82), 17.75, 17.16, 18.62, 19.44, (15.31), 16.95, 17.63, 19.18, 18.59, 15.67, 16.88, 18.82, 20.29, 19.11, (15.10), 18.88, 19.52, 16.64, 16.66, 20.36, 19.39, 16.56, 17.85, (24.69), 18.56


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 2, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wow, that's like...WR speed. GJ



Thanks! My normal center avg is around 25-28 haha xD


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 2, 2015)

BRUH
sq1:
17.06 single
20.64 avg5
26.26 avg12

e: 16.42 single............ pb again
I'm catching up to you Katie <


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 3, 2015)

Ok just smashed all 4x4 PBs except single got 3-2-3 edge pairing down.
(56.912), 1:03.790, 1:00.793, (1:13.861), 1:03.612, =1:02.732 avg of 5. NEARLY HAD A COUNTING SUB 1 BUT THEN F PERM HAPPENED. curse f perm
1:13.614, 1:05.683, 1:10.048, (56.912), 1:03.790, 1:00.793, 1:13.861, 1:03.612, 59.205, 1:09.335, (1:20.479), 1:06.981, rolled to pb 1:06.692 avg of 12. Counting sub 1!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 3, 2015)

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 11.62
worst: 23.78

mean of 3
current: 15.25 (σ = 2.86)
best: 15.03 (σ = 2.96)

avg of 5
current: 14.57 (σ = 0.21)
best: 14.57 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 17.13 (σ = 2.14)
best: 16.92 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 17.60 (σ = 1.52)
best: 17.29 (σ = 1.18)

avg of 100
current: 17.46 (σ = 1.41)
best: 17.46 (σ = 1.41)

all pbs! (except single)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 3, 2015)

12.531 OH AO12. OH is getting kind of insane, this didn't even feel especially fast.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> best: 11.62
> ...



OH?
ugh my message was too short


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 3, 2015)

WTF: non-rolling OH ao50: 13.073


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 3, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> OH?
> ugh my message was too short



yeah (oops forgot to specify) but good guess! 



Bindedsa said:


> 12.531 OH AO12. OH is getting kind of insane, this didn't even feel especially fast.



holy crap sub nr get it! 

edit: wow that 50...roll to sub 13!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah (oops forgot to specify) but good guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



13.200 AO100, sub 13 sounds is ridiculous, but I'm so close.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 3, 2015)

new 4x4 PB 53.741 No big deal


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 3, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-3
avg of 12: 3.233

Time List:
1. 3.045 U' L U' L U B' U L U' 
2. 3.566 R L' B' L B' R U R 
3. 3.579 R' L' U R' L B' L' B L' 
4. (5.438) U L R U L R B L 
5. 2.919 R' L U' L' R' B U' L 
6. 3.030 L' R U' L U' R U B' 
7. 3.946 U' R U' R U L' U L' R 
8. 2.179 L' U B L B' U L' U' 
9. 3.435 U' L' R U' L' R L B R' 
10. 3.288 B' R' L' B L U' L U 
11. 3.342 B' R' U' B' L B R' L 
12. (1.971) R' L R L U' B' R L

Also last 5 solves make a 2.94 ao5


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-3
> avg of 12: 3.233
> 
> Time List:
> ...


NR pls


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 3, 2015)

Why the heck am I picking up feet 2 days before a comp where I'm 6 events (no feet ofc) [emoji14]
anyway: 10:07.35 first feet solve ever, could've been sub 10 minutes but I messed up the last move...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 3, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> Why the heck am I picking up feet 2 days before a comp where I'm 6 events (no feet ofc) [emoji14]
> anyway: 10:07.35 first feet solve ever, could've been sub 10 minutes but I messed up the last move...



Next time, don't do the last move and just +2.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 3, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Next time, don't do the last move and just +2.



It should be +5 at least for feet


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 3, 2015)

46.35 4x4 PB single


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 3, 2015)

mafergut said:


> It should be +5 at least for feet



not if you're actually good at feet.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 3, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> not if you're actually good at feet.



Yeah, you've got a point there! I'm bad enough at 2H and OH that I don't even want to try feet. Also it's winter here and I have my feet cold enough with socks and slippers to not want to be barefoot for an hour or so


----------



## Torch (Dec 3, 2015)

First megaminx solve: 6:55.40. Not too bad considered I have no actual method yet.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 3, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-3
avg of 12: 9.87

Time List:
1. 9.08 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' D' R 
2. 9.05 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F' R B R' 
3. 8.77 R2 B' D2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F D2 F' L' B' 
4. 9.74 U L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B' R' U' L2 F2 L B2 R' D' R2 
5. (11.17) L2 U B2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B R D' F' U L' D' F U2 L 
6. 10.42 D' B R D' R2 F2 U2 L F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D F' 
7. (8.04) L D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U' R D2 F D B' U R' 
8. 9.68 B2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B D2 L2 F' R B2 D2 F L2 D' F2 L' B 
9. 10.64 B2 D F B R2 L' U B' R' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' L' U2 F2 R D 
10. 10.11 B' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D B' R' D2 F2 L' B L' U L2 
11. 10.55  D R2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R' B U B L F2 R' B' F' D' 
12. 10.63 R2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 F L2 B' U2 L' U' F' R D L' U2 L B2 D

3x3 PB ao12, 1-5 are 9.29 ao5


----------



## mafergut (Dec 3, 2015)

Torch said:


> First megaminx solve: 6:55.40. Not too bad considered I have no actual method yet.



My first one was around 9 minutes so, yeah, not too bad at all. I got it down to around high 6 to low 7 in like 10-15 solves and I have not practiced since  Another thing in my to do list. Also my method is kind of vague and my LL is awful, as it is a patch of some adaptations of 3x3 algs here and there and it's a 4 step process with repetitions of algs several times for each step so, maybe 2 minutes or more are LL.


----------



## Torch (Dec 3, 2015)

mafergut said:


> My first one was around 9 minutes so, yeah, not too bad at all. I got it down to around high 6 to low 7 in like 10-15 solves and I have not practiced since  Another thing in my to do list. Also my method is kind of vague and my LL is awful, as it is a patch of some adaptations of 3x3 algs here and there and it's a 4 step process with repetitions of algs several times for each step so, maybe 2 minutes or more are LL.



I'm already down to 3:30-4:00 after about 15 solves, but I have a competition with a 2:30 cutoff in 9 days. I use F R U R' U' F' and F U R U' R' F' for EO, Sune for EP, and random comms/8355 style stuff for corners.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 3, 2015)

13.25+ OH Single, antisune pll skip, did U instead of U'. Lost the scramble sadly


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 3, 2015)

15.81 SQ1 PB single  idek how it even happened
alsoooooo 31.18 PB avg100 but no one cares about that, not even me


----------



## mafergut (Dec 3, 2015)

Torch said:


> I'm already down to 3:30-4:00 after about 15 solves, but I have a competition with a 2:30 cutoff in 9 days. I use F R U R' U' F' and F U R U' R' F' for EO, Sune for EP, and random comms/8355 style stuff for corners.



Well, with a good Mega (my Yuhu is awful and I just bought a SS but have yet to get used to it, maybe mod it, which one do you use?) I'm sure I could get it down to sub-5 with a little practice but it's clear I progress far more slowly than most people on this forum 
I also use F-sexy/inverse sexy/double sexy-F' for EO and sune / antisune for EP. For corners I use an adaptation of Niklas for CP and finally beginners sequential CO... for CO . Still a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 3, 2015)

All square-1 PBs:

Single: 10.59
Ao5: 13.63
Ao12: 15.09
Ao50: 16.48
Ao100: 16.96


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 3, 2015)

What just happened?

5.14 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 L U L2 B' L' B2 U L' U2 F

x2 y
D R' L' U L2 D2 //xcross
L U' L' //2nd pair
U2 L' U' L //3rd pair
R' U R U R' U' R //4th pair
U2 Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' // OLL
//Pll skip

I don't know if I should count this als a PB since it's only 28 moves lol, but it's my first sub6, Former was 6.05


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 3, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I don't know if I should count this als a PB since it's only 28 moves lol


fmc PB?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 3, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> What just happened?
> 
> 5.14 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 L U L2 B' L' B2 U L' U2 F
> 
> ...



My PB is like 23 moves, iirc. It's a personal best, it's supposed to be lucky.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 3, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> fmc PB?



I haven't done a single attempt, so it basically is


----------



## mafergut (Dec 3, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> What just happened?
> 
> 5.14 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 L U L2 B' L' B2 U L' U2 F
> 
> ...



Just two hours after your "I can't sub-6 video". I should do a "I can't sub-12 video"


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2015)

PB Ao5 finally! Not Stackmatted, but I did pickup, so there's that. Gans 356 once again. Went into a not-so-great 10.24 Ao12 with a few counting 11's and 12's. :/

Average: *9.15*

1. 9.38 R D2 L F' L' B' R' U' F D' B2 R' F2 L D2 F2 L F2 L B2 
2. (8.29) U' L' D L2 D2 R' F' B' D2 L' D2 B' R2 B L2 B 
3. (11.27) R' B R2 D2 R2 L2 F' R D2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L U' 
4. 8.99 B' R2 B' U' D L U2 F U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' B' 
5. 9.08 R' U2 B' U D R' F' D' B R' U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 4, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> PB Ao5 finally! Not Stackmatted, but I did pickup, so there's that. Gans 356 once again. Went into a not-so-great 10.24 Ao12 with a few counting 11's and 12's. :/
> 
> Average: *9.15*
> 
> ...



Please tell me you have stopped doing cross on top.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Please tell me you have stopped doing cross on top.



Yea... no. However, I've started to incorporate the x2 into the cross moves sometimes, which helps a little with lookahead.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 4, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Yea... no. However, I've started to incorporate the x2 into the cross moves sometimes, which helps a little with lookahead.



cross on top ftw
U moves > D moves


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> cross on top ftw
> U moves > D moves


D moves > U moves + z2


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 4, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Yea... no. However, I've started to incorporate the x2 into the cross moves sometimes, which helps a little with lookahead.



try to do a cross on F ao100 or something, it's just making you slower.



YouCubing said:


> cross on top ftw
> U moves > D moves



At your speed, switch now. Part of the reason cuberkid is having so much trouble, is because she got fast before switching. There is no argument whether or not cross on bottom is best, it's settled. Switch now or regret it later.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 4, 2015)

8.13 average of 100 ^_^



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-3
avg of 100: 8.13

Time List:
1. 7.06 R F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 F' L D2 L B2 U B' F' L U 
2. 7.88 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D R2 B' R U2 R U' F U 
3. 7.53 B2 R2 F L2 U2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 D R' F2 L' F D2 B' L B U 
4. 7.19 L2 B2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' L B U L2 D' L D2 F2 
5. 9.74 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U' B2 F U2 L' D U' B2 R2 D' L R' 
6. 7.58 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B L' B' U L2 B' L B D R 
7. 8.15 D2 F2 D U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B L R D2 F' D B' U B2 U2 
8. 7.41 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 B' D F2 L F L R U' B2 L R 
9. 8.81 B' D R2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U' L U' B R B L' B L 
10. 8.78 R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' U L B' D2 L' D F' R U B' 
11. 6.89 D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U L' F' U' L B D' F2 R2 B U 
12. 10.11 L B' U D2 L F2 U2 R2 D F B D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 
13. 7.58 F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B R B' L F' U' L U2 R' 
14. 7.47 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U L' D2 U2 L2 D F' L B 
15. 8.27 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' L' B2 F' D' L' B U R B2 
16. 7.13 L' F2 R U' F2 R2 B L' B F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' 
17. 8.51 R' L2 D' F R' U' F' L2 B U R2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 
18. 7.34 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R' D' F' D B D' L2 U2 R' U 
19. 7.33 U B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R D2 B2 L2 B' R' F2 U' 
20. 7.78 R2 D L B D F' D B' R' B2 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' B 
21. (10.61) D' R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D2 R B U L2 D B F L2 F2 L 
22. 7.98 B' L2 U L' U' R D2 F2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D' 
23. 7.21 B D2 B F2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L D' U2 L2 B D' B L 
24. 7.99 F' L2 D R U F U2 B' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U' B 
25. 8.32 B L2 B2 U F L2 B' D2 R D' L2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 
26. (6.80) L2 B2 R2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 B' L2 D' B' R D2 U2 B' F' D' L2 D2 
27. (6.56) U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B U2 D' B' F' D F2 L D L R' 
28. (10.93) F2 R2 L F2 D' B L' F2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 B' D2 F' U2 B' 
29. 9.06 F' R' F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 B2 F U L B' R F U' L 
30. (10.75) B2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R' U' B' F L2 R B' F' U' B' F' 
31. 10.19 F2 D' F R U D B2 U2 L' B F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 B2 R' L' F2 B2 
32. 7.26 D2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R' U L2 D2 B2 F D' B2 D' B' 
33. 7.31 F R2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 L2 B' U R' F D B' U R' D' F D2 
34. 7.97 F R' D2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 R2 B F R U2 B 
35. 7.93 D2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D U' L2 B' R' B' D U' B F R2 U' R 
36. 9.08 B2 U B2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 U' R' B' L' D' U2 F L2 D' F' 
37. 10.60 B R2 B' F2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U B' D' F L R2 B' R2 U2 R' 
38. 7.73 D R B U R2 F2 L B' D F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 D2 
39. 7.71 D2 R F2 R' U2 L F2 R' F2 R F' U2 B2 L U B2 D L' B' 
40. 7.65 L2 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' B' U F' L R' U' R2 B2 F' U2 
41. 7.41 F' L2 F2 L D2 F' L' R2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 L2 B' L2 F' D' 
42. 7.81 L' U2 B' D2 U2 F U2 B U2 F' R2 D' F' L2 F' L B L' R' D' 
43. 8.42 L B2 U2 F B' D' L' D2 F L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 B2 L2 
44. (6.75) L B' U F2 D2 B' D R B L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 
45. 7.52 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L D' L' U' B' R' D2 U F 
46. 9.92 F B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' F L' R2 D2 B L U F' U2 
47. 8.28 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 L' F' L' B' D2 R2 F D' U2 
48. 7.03 D' L U' F L2 U' B' L' U' R' F2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 R' L2 U2 D2 
49. 7.69 F L2 U2 L2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R D2 R' U L2 F' U2 R D' R' F' L 
50. 9.32 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 U' F2 L U' L2 D F' U' R F 
51. 6.97 R L2 B U2 R2 U L' F2 R' F' B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 U2 
52. 8.50 U' B' R2 D L F' U R2 U R L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 B2 U 
53. 7.18 U L2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' F2 L F2 U R' U B' F U2 L2 
54. 8.61 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' U' B2 L B U L2 R U' L U' R F' 
55. (6.74) D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F L U B R U L U2 L' B2 D 
56. 8.14 F L D' F U F' R L' B D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 L 
57. 7.07 R2 D' F D2 B2 R' F2 R B L2 U' D' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 
58. 7.61 D B' R2 B L2 B' D L' F2 D2 B2 U2 D R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B' 
59. 7.58 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R F2 U' F' D2 B' R' F D' F' U' L2 
60. 7.58 L' F' U' R L B D2 L' D' F' U2 D F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 
61. 9.19 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 R2 L' B U R F L U2 B2 F' U2 
62. 7.99 L D B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R B U' F' L R2 F' U' 
63. 10.15 F2 D R F B R' U R D2 F2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' L' 
64. 7.50 U2 L' U2 R D B2 U F2 R' F U2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 
65. 8.18 R2 F2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R F' U2 B2 U' B' R' D' U2 B U 
66. 9.24 U2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 D R B U F2 L2 B L U' 
67. 8.96 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 R U' L F R D2 B2 U L R2 
68. 8.78 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F' U2 F L' B' D L U B F 
69. 7.60 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' U' R2 B' R U R2 B2 U2 F R D' R 
70. 8.99 B U R2 D' R L U' B' L2 U2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' L 
71. 8.63 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 U L' F R F2 U' B U2 L' R' F' 
72. 8.41 U' F D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B' L2 R' B D' U' L' F2 L' U' F' 
73. 7.53 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F' R U' B2 U2 B F L D2 F2 
74. 7.67 U D R U2 L' D' R2 D B L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 
75. 7.22 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 R U B2 L U B F L2 U R 
76. 7.92 B2 D R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L B R' D' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 
77. 7.77 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L F D' B2 U F' L2 B2 R' B' L 
78. 7.64 D2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R B2 U B F' L' D' B' L B2 D2 
79. (11.59) L U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R B R U' B2 R B' L2 B2 R' B' 
80. 7.78 D2 F B2 U2 D F2 U2 B D L U2 F2 U D2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 
81. 8.18 R D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 B2 F D' B2 F' U' F2 U' L R U 
82. 8.19 L U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L R B2 R' U' F' U' R D' R U L' B' F2 
83. (11.17) R' U2 B D2 F U2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 R2 D F' L' D2 L U2 B 
84. 8.00 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 F' U R U F L' B2 U B2 D' 
85. 7.47 R' D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B D2 R F' U F' L' R2 D 
86. 8.80 U' B' R' U' F2 R2 F B2 R B2 D F2 U D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 
87. 9.62 L' F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 U' L2 D L' D U2 B' D' U 
88. 8.01 R' F L2 F' R' U' R D' L' U2 R2 B R2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F 
89. 8.10 L' U2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' U' F2 B D U' R U R F' L2 D2 
90. 8.51 F U L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D B' D' R2 U' F' L2 U R' F' 
91. 9.18 B' D2 L' D B' U' D2 R U' R2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 B U2 D2 
92. 8.70 B D2 U2 L B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R U' R D2 F2 L R B' L' B' 
93. 8.16 L F D F B L F R U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R' 
94. 7.35 L' R' F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 U B D' B2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 F' 
95. 7.71 D' L B R U F L' B' D F D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 
96. (6.20) D' L2 B2 U F' B D L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L B2 R2 
97. 7.63 B D2 L B2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R D2 F L R' B' R' U F2 D2 F2 
98. 8.82 L2 R B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R U2 R B2 F L R2 F L D R B U' R' 
99. 7.57 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L' B' L D' L2 F L' D' L 
100. 8.97 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F R2 D' R' U B2 L F D' L



pretty good :3


----------



## Torch (Dec 4, 2015)

Mega PBs after one day:
2:41 single
2:59 ao5
3:05 ao12

Must get sub-2 by next Saturday


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 4, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> 8.13 average of 100 ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah thats fast calm down


----------



## JackJ (Dec 4, 2015)

10.60 PB average of 5! I've set 1/5/12 PBs all this week. Pretty significant since I've been cubing for over seven years. 

Average: 10.60
Best: 9.81
Worst: 12.97
Mean: 10.91
Standard Deviation: 1.15

1: 11.34	D U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F' U2 B R F2 R2 B' F2 L' D
2: (9.81)	F' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L D B2 F' U2 F' L2 F U'
3: (12.97)	D F' R' B' D R' U' F2 R' D' B2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B'
4: 10.34	R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 F U L' B R' U2 F R' B2 U' R'
5: 10.11	F2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F L2 F' R2 F' D F U' R' B R2 U' L R2 F


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 4, 2015)

1.81 2x2 ao5
5: 1.62 R' U2 R F' U2 R2 U' F' easy one look
6: 2.79 F2 R F2 U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U' average
7: 1.70 U' F2 R2 F U F' R F - easy one look
8: (1.22) R' U2 F2 U' R' U2 F' easy one look
9: 2.12 F2 R2 F U R F U2 F2 R2 not one look but fast tps for me
After the first 4 i had 2.03 which already killed my 2.3 average. So happy right now, i also got a 1.84 2 solves later


----------



## nalralz (Dec 4, 2015)

FIRST SUB-10 ON CAMERA!!! ALMOST SUB-9 TOO!!! PLL SKIP!!!

9.17 B' D2 U2 B R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 D R' F2 U B' F' D' R2 U'


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 4, 2015)

JackJ said:


> 10.60 PB average of 5! I've set 1/5/12 PBs all this week. Pretty significant since I've been cubing for over seven years.
> 
> Average: 10.60
> Best: 9.81
> ...



GJ man! It must be great to see improvement after what I could guess has been a long time at a plateau


----------



## Cale S (Dec 4, 2015)

(12.49), 10.24, (9.18), 10.31, 10.77 = 10.44 3x3 avg5

9.18 was r U R' U' r' F R F' to PLL skip and I'm pretty sure the 10.77 was a cool OLLCP (R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U' R U R') to PLL skip
two solves before this was a 9.32 that was fail F2L, then lefty sledge to LL skip (I saw that it would skip OLL)
and earlier today I got a fullstep sub-10 (R' U' F' U F R to T perm)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 4, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I'm pretty sure the 10.77 was a cool OLLCP (R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U' R U R') to PLL skip



line <3


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 4, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Next time, don't do the last move and just +2.


Thanks for the tip, I didn't even think about that [emoji14]


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 4, 2015)

new 4X4 PB woohoo Hoya just gets better and better
global avg is sub 1:10 now BTW
53.609


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 4, 2015)

OMMMMMGGGGG!!!!!! SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST BUT WHAT JUST HAPPENED!!!!
1:03.737, (53.609), (1:14.123), 54.305, 54.129 =57.390 AVG OF 5!! I wasn't expecting a sub 1 avg for weeks yet!
Lol 1 week ago I was avg 1:35 seconds.....like I can't even I need to learn a OLL parity alg that takes less than 8 seconds lol


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 4, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> OMMMMMGGGGG!!!!!! SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST BUT WHAT JUST HAPPENED!!!!
> 1:03.737, (53.609), (1:14.123), 54.305, 54.129 =57.390 AVG OF 5!! I wasn't expecting a sub 1 avg for weeks yet!
> Lol 1 week ago I was avg 1:35 seconds.....like I can't even I need to learn a OLL parity alg that takes less than 8 seconds lol



what the hell..?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-4
avg of 12: 38.222

Time List:
1. 39.437 (-3, 5)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4) 
2. 46.233 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/ 
3. 44.378 (1, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
4. 41.246 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
5. (22.513) (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0) 
6. 36.160 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3) 
7. 37.246 (1, 3)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0) 
8. 39.610 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0) 
9. 27.448 (3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
10. (46.400) (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)/ 
11. 31.703 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, -5)/(2, -3)/(-2, -3) 
12. 38.754 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)

EDIT: Ok...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-4
avg of 12: 36.657

Time List:
1. 41.246 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
2. (22.513) (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0) 
3. 36.160 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3) 
4. 37.246 (1, 3)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0) 
5. 39.610 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0) 
6. 27.448 (3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
7. 46.400 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)/ 
8. 31.703 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, -5)/(2, -3)/(-2, -3) 
9. 38.754 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
10. (49.676) (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
11. 37.940 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
12. 30.062 (-2, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)


----------



## mafergut (Dec 4, 2015)

Torch said:


> Mega PBs after one day:
> 2:41 single
> 2:59 ao5
> 3:05 ao12
> ...



Oh, come on! You all make me wanna stop cubing altogether...! No, not really but almost. GJ by the way. From 6 to sub-3 in a day!!!!


----------



## sqAree (Dec 4, 2015)

OH pb ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-4
avg of 5: 29.42

Time List:
1. 33.80 L D' F2 U L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 D' L D2 U L' F D' 
2. (34.35) R2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 L2 B' R U2 B F U L' D2 F2 
3. 28.35 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 B R2 L' F2 L2 F' L2 F2 D' U2 F' R2 
4. 26.11 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L U L2 F2 L B' L' B F U' 
5. (24.78) B' U L2 U L' U2 B U2 B' D2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D B2

PLL skip on the 24.78, but I don't care, first sub30 ao5.


----------



## Berd (Dec 4, 2015)

4.99 2x2 ao50!

CLL is paying off!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 4, 2015)

Berd said:


> 4.99 2x2 ao50!
> 
> CLL is paying off!



I'm at around 5.30 Ao50 with Ortega and thinking about learning CLL but not sure if it's worth it yet. I think there's still room for improvement to sub-5 with some added PBLs and improved OLL prediction.

How easy are you finding recog? Also can you one look most of the cases or do CLL case recog mid-solve? I'm afraid that would make me even slower than Ortega because of CLL recog.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 4, 2015)

10.43 fullstep PB SINGLE!! Lol scramble(2 move cross)though...

2. (10.43) R2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R' U2 L' F' U B2 U F2 L' R2 B' F' 
I can't even reconstruct...

Also a PB ao5!
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-4
avg of 5: 13.51

Time List:
1. 13.52 F R F2 L F R F D' B D2 B' R2 B U2 F' U2 D2 L2 F 
2. (10.43) R2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R' U2 L' F' U B2 U F2 L' R2 B' F' 
3. (14.97) L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F D B' L' D2 L2 B R2 F' L2 
4. 14.39 B2 R' U F' D L' F' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 
5. 12.62 F D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 F' L B2 L' D2 U' L2 R2 B

And PB ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-4
avg of 12: 14.89

Time List:
1. 13.70 B D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B' D2 R' D B2 F L' U' 
2. 16.90 B2 D R2 D U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 L F R2 B2 R B' D' U' R D' 
3. (17.37) D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F' D2 R U' B' D2 L' B L' D 
4. 15.49 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 D B2 F L' R D' L' R2 D L2 
5. 14.93 R' L2 D2 F D2 F R2 F' U2 B' U2 B L R2 B L2 U' B F D U 
6. 17.29 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D F2 R' B L B' F' D' B' U2 L' R 
7. 15.07 B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' D' R B L2 U2 L D R' U 
8. 13.52 F R F2 L F R F D' B D2 B' R2 B U2 F' U2 D2 L2 F 
9. (10.43) R2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R' U2 L' F' U B2 U F2 L' R2 B' F' 
10. 14.97 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F D B' L' D2 L2 B R2 F' L2 
11. 14.39 B2 R' U F' D L' F' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 
12. 12.62 F D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 F' L B2 L' D2 U' L2 R2 B


----------



## Berd (Dec 4, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I'm at around 5.30 Ao50 with Ortega and thinking about learning CLL but not sure if it's worth it yet. I think there's still room for improvement to sub-5 with some added PBLs and improved OLL prediction.
> 
> How easy are you finding recog? Also can you one look most of the cases or do CLL case recog mid-solve? I'm afraid that would make me even slower than Ortega because of CLL recog.


I already knew COLL for 3x3 so recognition wasn't a problem, I was just sick of having a solved top but unsolved layer. I'm an all rounder so I think CLL is a great method, sub 3 when practiced.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 4, 2015)

Berd said:


> I already knew COLL for 3x3 so recognition wasn't a problem, I was just sick of having a solved top but unsolved layer. I'm an all rounder so I think CLL is a great method, sub 3 when practiced.



Yeah, I know where you come from, I also hate when I purposely chose a side where I can make a face with diag swap, instead on an easier layer or face with bar, just hoping for a diag swap on top to go R2 B2 R2 and done... only to get a solved top layer and have to turn the cube upside down and do a horrible Y-perm. I have to check alternative algs for T and Y perm and specifically for down permutation, to avoid the z2 rotation but I haven't found anything I can perform faster than the already tried and tested T and Y perms.

My problem is, as I said, with recog, as I don't have experience yet with any similar sets like COLL, CMLL etc. and to avoid that the only way to go is one looking the solve during inspection but to force a layer, except in trivial cases, it takes some 4-5 moves and on those conditions I cannot predict both CO and CP for the top layer to be able to one look. I just don't have the spatial vision to do it. Which takes me to the need to follow CLL with EG-1 and EG-2 and those are too many algs for somebody that is gonna be slow anyway due to TPS limitations. Imagine I learn all those 126 algs to just keep getting 4 and 5 second solves like I do now with Ortega


----------



## JackJ (Dec 4, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> GJ man! It must be great to see improvement after what I could guess has been a long time at a plateau



Thank you, it really does. I was stuck around 13-14 for years!! Now I'm finally starting to get over it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Due to an upcoming unofficial comp, I did pyra
stats: (hide)
number of times: 51/51
best time: 4.84
worst time: 14.17

current mo3: 8.74 (σ = 1.14)
best mo3: 6.71 (σ = 1.12)

current avg5: 8.74 (σ = 1.14)
best avg5: 6.78 (σ = 2.01)

current avg12: 7.82 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 7.65 (σ = 1.55)

current avg50: 8.46 (σ = 1.40)
best avg50: 8.46 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 8.47 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 8.57


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 4, 2015)

ALMOST 2x2 pb ;-;
3.95, 3.91, (6.69), (2.17), 3.43 = 3.76
y u do dis 6.69 ;-;


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 4, 2015)

Got a square 1 sub 10 on cam! 

solve had 2 skips but getting lucky is not a crime 
my second sub 10 till now, PB is 9.27


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 4, 2015)

Second 3x3 sub-10!

9.64	F2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R' B2 F' D' U2 B' F' R' D' R2 U2


----------



## Torch (Dec 4, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Oh, come on! You all make me wanna stop cubing altogether...! No, not really but almost. GJ by the way. From 6 to sub-3 in a day!!!!



I think I can improve really fast at first because I'm sub-12 on 3x3, so I'm just learning to apply the skills I already have to a different puzzle. My PBs are now 2:00 single, 2:19 ao5 and 2:28 ao12.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 4, 2015)

awwwww yea
12.86 3x3 single, 4th best. Not all my top 5 singles are 12s


----------



## biscuit (Dec 4, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn0d2Hsj-2o
> 
> 
> Got a square 1 sub 10 on cam!
> ...



GJ! No pick up though.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 4, 2015)

I was practicing ZZ because it's fun, and got my second sub-20. 11.10..
8+ second jump.
R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' U R U2 B' D2 R' B2 R D'
z2 x'
U' F U x F' L F //EO
L R' D //EOline
L' R U2 L2 R2 //EO x-cross
U L' U L U' L U L' U2 //F2L-1
R' U R U2 R' U R //F2L
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 //PLL
33 moves, 2.9 TPS


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 4, 2015)

topkek
19.44 3x3 PB avg100


----------



## Chree (Dec 4, 2015)

I can almost solve SQ-1. And learned a parity alg before learning CP/EP.




Torch said:


> Mega PBs after one day:
> 2:41 single
> 2:59 ao5
> 3:05 ao12
> ...



Pretty sure it took me a month to get those kinds of times. Well done, sir.




OLLiver said:


> OMMMMMGGGGG!!!!!! SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST BUT WHAT JUST HAPPENED!!!!
> 1:03.737, (53.609), (1:14.123), 54.305, 54.129 =57.390 AVG OF 5!! I wasn't expecting a sub 1 avg for weeks yet!
> Lol 1 week ago I was avg 1:35 seconds.....like I can't even I need to learn a OLL parity alg that takes less than 8 seconds lol



And a very GJ to you! Hoya army, growing strong


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 4, 2015)

12.091, 13.37, 11.274, 11.510, 10.687 = 11.625 
.01 from OH PB, nothing really special just some good ll cases, I'll get something crazy eventually.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 4, 2015)

dem sub 1s just keep coming. 
~ 1/5 solves is sub 1 now


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 5, 2015)

Haven't done SQ-1 in long enough that I'd forgotten the parity alg, but according to PrismaTimer my ao12 was still pb (1:06.62)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 5, 2015)

+2 and a timer stop fail away from my first PB on cam:




Also, that 11.201 was a cross fail.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 5, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> dem sub 1s just keep coming.
> ~ 1/5 solves is sub 1 now



At this rate you will surpass me in like 3 days. Gotta start practicing 4x4 again.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 5, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Haven't done SQ-1 in long enough that I'd forgotten the parity alg, but according to PrismaTimer my ao12 was still pb (1:06.62)



more 

single: 40.82
ao5: 54.47
ao12: 1:04.59
ao30: 1:07.73


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 5, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> more
> 
> single: 40.82
> ao5: 54.47
> ...



A few days ago you were faster than me lol


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 5, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> more
> 
> single: 40.82
> ao5: 54.47
> ...



It gets really fun when your single is sub-40 ;D


----------



## cashis (Dec 5, 2015)

well I got a few sub 9s today, im starting to time myself more now that band is over


----------



## CubesNDominoes (Dec 5, 2015)

Almost got a PB, it was a 10.55 and I missed the spacebar .-.


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 5, 2015)

...well unlike olliver's vast improvement I did break my 4x4 single Pb by a WHOLE FIVE SECONDS AWW YEE

1:40.29

u' L2 F' D f2 U' f u2 F' f' B D2 B D2 L2 R2 B' F U r' U B2 u F2 f2 B' R F' B2 D R' L2 f L r' u2 f2 u' D r 

funny thing about the last layer it was a COLL that skipped LOL


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 5, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> A few days ago you were faster than me lol



Yeah I've been busy lately and haven't gotten back to SQ-1 until today  How fast are you now?



YouCubing said:


> It gets really fun when your single is sub-40 ;D



Here we go:

single: 36.52
ao5: 45.10
ao12: 55.72
ao50: 1:06.12

I need to roll that ao50 tomorrow, there's some really bad solves at the beginning.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 5, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Yeah I've been busy lately and haven't gotten back to SQ-1 until today  How fast are you now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using the QiYi? My Cubetwist times were 35-50, and my QiYi times are 20-35. So if you don't have it, it'll probably turn your 36 into a 29 within 1 day.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 5, 2015)

7x7 Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-4
avg of 5: 3:31.45

Time List:
(3:36.62), 3:32.10, (3:15.58), 3:30.01, 3:32.24

Middle 3 solves are 3:25.90 PB mo3 ^_^


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 5, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Are you using the QiYi? My Cubetwist times were 35-50, and my QiYi times are 20-35. So if you don't have it, it'll probably turn your 36 into a 29 within 1 day.



Right now I have a Calvin's, I really should get a Qiyi.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 5, 2015)

3.41 skewb avg25
pure sub-4
3.01, 2.92, 3.59, (3.84), 3.80, 3.20, 3.26, 3.51, 3.80, (3.96), 3.69, 3.24, (2.39), 3.42, 3.48
2.40, 3.76, 3.84, 3.29, 3.47, 3.50, (2.01), 3.79, 3.69, 2.97


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 5, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Yeah I've been busy lately and haven't gotten back to SQ-1 until today  How fast are you now?


After supergluing the caps on my cubetwist, I learnt scallop-kite cubeshape, 1-look EO and 1-look CP, so now I average around 40 The funny thing is that now the step which is the most time consuming is EP.

Also, I got this nice rotationless 3x3 single. Should have been PB if not for the dot OLL. 

1241. 7.881 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 R B' R' U L B F L' B2 R

y x' // inspection
U' D R' U r' // XCross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // F2L-2
U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
U2 L' U' L // F2L-4
R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

48/7.881=6.09 tps (lol)

EDIT: Forgot to say, Cross+F2L was sub-5


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 5, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> After supergluing the caps on my cubetwist, I learnt scallop-kite cubeshape, 1-look EO and 1-look CP, so now I average around 40 The funny thing is that now the step which is the most time consuming is EP.
> 
> Also, I got this nice rotationless 3x3 single. Should have been PB if not for the dot OLL.
> 
> ...



to avoid dot OLL for the 4th pair you could've done U2 L D l' U' l D' L2 U' L, really good solve btw


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 5, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> to avoid dot OLL for the 4th pair you could've done U2 L D l' U' l D' L2 U' L, really good solve btw



Lol yeah but I don't know much LS stuff. Maybe I should learn some more algs.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 5, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> OMMMMMGGGGG!!!!!! SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST BUT WHAT JUST HAPPENED!!!!
> 1:03.737, (53.609), (1:14.123), 54.305, 54.129 =57.390 AVG OF 5!! I wasn't expecting a sub 1 avg for weeks yet!
> Lol 1 week ago I was avg 1:35 seconds.....like I can't even I need to learn a OLL parity alg that takes less than 8 seconds lol


Congrats! Hoya FTW


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 5, 2015)

18.63 PB 3x3 ao12!


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 5, 2015)

Ok seriously this 4x4 PB thing is getting stupid. I failed two solves at sub 50 (WHYYYY OLL PARITY MESS UP)
but anyway,,,, something really clicked with centers, working on planning out more inspection, edge pairing is getting good.
Pb Single whoop (but should have been sub 50 lolz) 53:437
and....
PB Avg of 12 1:03.261 : 1:02.581, 1:10.178, 1:02.464, (53.437), 1:01.229, (1:13.059), 1:03.047, 1:03.813, 1:03.124, 1:05.785, 1:02.071, 58.313
starting to get real consistent now
Global avg is dropping below 1:05 now


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 5, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> 18.63 PB 3x3 ao12!



pls don't catch up to me ;-;


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2015)

sub-1'd R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2

i counted 29 frames/30fps= 0.97 seconds


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 5, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> pls don't catch up to me ;-;



Later on I got 18.57 PB ao12, 19.31 PB ao50, 19.89 PB ao100 and 21.84 PB ao1000, So I almost can say that I'm sub-20


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2015)

tanglong is good for OH
stats: (hide)
number of times: 58/58
best time: 6.55
worst time: 22.53

current mo3: 17.87 (σ = 1.20)
best mo3: 13.91 (σ = 6.39)

current avg5: 18.06 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 17.98 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 16.46 (σ = 0.75)

current avg50: 17.93 (σ = 1.90)
best avg50: 17.73 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 17.82 (σ = 1.84)
session mean: 17.69


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> tanglong is good for OH
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 58/58
> best time: *6.55*
> ...



wot???


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wot???



Uhh...
Probably an accidental timer stop. Oops.

gah this 2 minute waiting time for posts is annoying


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Uhh...
> Probably an *accidental timer stop*. Oops.
> 
> gah this 2 minute waiting time for posts is annoying



lol I hate it when that happens! I finish the session and see the average and get excited but then I realize there's like a 2.9 solve...


----------



## Torch (Dec 5, 2015)

First sub-2 megaminx solve: 1:59.33! It wasn't even an especially great feeling solve, so hopefully I'll get another one soon.

EDIT: and my next solve is 1:56.96!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 5, 2015)

Torch said:


> First sub-2 megaminx solve: 1:59.33! It wasn't even an especially great feeling solve, so hopefully I'll get another one soon.
> 
> EDIT: and my next solve is 1:56.96!



I ain't say nothing! 

Edit: Holy ...! How on Earth could you...? I just... can't... understand...

Edit2: Off-topic, grammar issue. When I read "an especially" on your post it seemed so strange that I had to check it out. It looks like it is correct (from Merriam-Webster learners dictionary):

_What is the difference between the adjectives special and especial?

The meanings of the adjectives special and especial are more or less the same. They both mean “different and more than usual”. However, special is by far more common than especial. In fact, according to the Corpus of Contemporary American English, special is used about 600 times for every one time that especial is used. In addition, unlike especial, special does not need to be followed by a noun. Since special is much more common, and its use is more flexible, I don’t recommend using especial at all._


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 5, 2015)

Torch said:


> First sub-2 megaminx solve: 1:59.33! It wasn't even an especially great feeling solve, so hopefully I'll get another one soon.
> 
> EDIT: and my next solve is 1:56.96!



WHY?! Don't catch up to me D:
Also, 15.65 SQ1 PB single


----------



## rybaby (Dec 5, 2015)

OH:
Average of 12: 16.99
1. 16.24 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 F L' D' U' B L2 D R' D U2 
2. (12.64) F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 F R2 U' L' D L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 
3. 13.64 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' F L' D2 R U' F D2 L' F R' 
4. 16.74 U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F' D' F' L' F R' B2 L2 B' F2 U 
5. 16.12 R F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 R D2 B' R F D B L F L D 
6. 16.12 U L2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' B' L D' B R' D R' U2 R F2 
7. 17.23 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U R' B2 L R' F L B F R U' 
8. 17.77 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D F' U2 F' L' D F2 L2 R 
9. 18.76 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 U F2 D U' F2 L' D2 F D2 L2 F' R' U L R' 
10. 18.05 D2 R F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 B' U' L2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R 
11. (21.85) U' B2 D' R2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R' B' L' R2 D B2 D' 
12. 19.21  D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 L' U B L U' R D B F U' F2


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 5, 2015)

Square-1 Fun:

number of times: 500/500
best time: 11.15
worst time: 30.04

current mo3: 15.56 (σ = 2.95)
best mo3: 12.76 (σ = 0.86)

current avg5: 16.06 (σ = 2.18)
best avg5: 12.87 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 16.79 (σ = 2.35)
best avg12: 14.36 (σ = 1.77)

current avg100: 16.54 (σ = 2.07)
best avg100: 16.37 (σ = 1.89)

current avg500: 17.26 (σ = 2.04)
best avg500: 17.26 (σ = 2.04)

All PB's.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 5, 2015)

AJ Blair said:


> Square-1 Fun:
> 
> number of times: 500/500
> best time: 11.15
> ...



Why did you not say Square-fun? ;-;

But vgj


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 5, 2015)

Square-1 is fum


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 5, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Edit2: Off-topic, grammar issue. When I read "an especially" on your post it seemed so strange that I had to check it out. It looks like it is correct (from Merriam-Webster learners dictionary):
> 
> _What is the difference between the adjectives special and especial?
> 
> The meanings of the adjectives special and especial are more or less the same. They both mean “different and more than usual”. However, special is by far more common than especial. In fact, according to the Corpus of Contemporary American English, special is used about 600 times for every one time that especial is used. In addition, unlike especial, special does not need to be followed by a noun. Since special is much more common, and its use is more flexible, I don’t recommend using especial at all._



Huh, I didn't even know "especial" was a word. I've never heard someone use it before. However, the adverb "especially" is a pretty common word. Wiktionary defines it as "Particularly; to a greater extent than is normal," which I think is pretty accurate. For example:

"Their milkshakes are especially good."
"His solves were pretty good, but his F2L was especially fast."

And when used negatively like Torch did, it means that there was nothing notable about the solve, even though you would expect his new PB to have some big reason for being faster.

Hope this made sense.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 5, 2015)

6.02 clock average by Hubert Hanusiak http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1267/events/7/rounds/2/results
3rd in the world, 0.08 away from WR
not even NR


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 6.02 clock average by Hubert Hanusiak http://cubecomps.com/competitions/1267/events/7/rounds/2/results
> 3rd in the world, 0.08 away from WR
> not even NR



wow thats crazy fast but:

ERROR 404: ARCHIVO NO ENCONTRADO
El documento solicitado no ha sido encontrado.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wow thats crazy fast but:
> 
> ERROR 404: ARCHIVO NO ENCONTRADO
> El documento solicitado no ha sido encontrado.



Yeah I thought it would still work if I removed the m, apparently it doesn't


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 5, 2015)

Sebra Open saturday:

Bad things first:
Fmc dnf mean bc I didn't write a move down in my final solution, resulting in a dnf, this is probably the most stupid dnf ever ._.
Attempts were: 40 DNF, 42,47, which would have made a brilliant 43 mo3 

Good things: 
1:12 overall PB mean feet, haven't done a single solve since mid august lmao, 3rd place
Sq1: 14 sniggle, 19 avg 
Skewb: 4.58 wtf avg, 3.9 single, 1st place 
5x5: 1:18 avg, 1st place 
Pyraminx: 5.3 avg with counting 3.3 wtf, 2nd place

Finally got first place in an event, and then even twice! (I won 5x5 against emi woohoo)

Let's see how it goes tomorrow


----------



## sqAree (Dec 5, 2015)

3x3 pb ao5, first sub19 ever:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-5
avg of 5: 18.78

Time List:
1. (17.20) L2 B2 F' D2 B D2 F' D2 L2 U2 R' D' L' F D' U' R2 U2 L' F 
2. (24.07) U2 B R2 B D2 R2 D2 F' L2 B L' U B' L R' D2 F U' L2 U' 
3. 20.00 F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L B' U2 F L D' L B2 L2 U' 
4. 17.51 D2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 L D2 R' D' R2 F' L D L B' F2 L' U2 
5. 18.82 B2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F L B U' L F R' F2 D2 R


----------



## Cale S (Dec 5, 2015)

nice session, but only pb is avg100 (which ties it lol)


Spoiler: 2.90 skewb avg12



Average of 12: 2.90
1. 2.88 R' B' L' B' U' R L B' L'
2. 2.30 U R' U B U' L U R
3. 3.58 U' L U B' L' U B U'
4. 2.71 U' B U' L' R' L' U L'
5. 3.62 B' U R B' R L' U L U R'
6. (3.71) B' L' B' R L' B' U' B'
7. (2.26) B' L B L' B U' L B' R'
8. 3.08 B R' B' L' U R L' R'
9. 2.44 R L R L R' B R' B' L
10. 2.74 L U L B R' U L B' L'
11. 2.66 U B L B R' U R B' R'
12. 3.00 U' L R B' L R U L U'





Spoiler: 3.22 avg25



Average of 25: 3.22
1. 3.27 L U R' B L' U R' L
2. 3.79 U B' R U' B' R' L' R'
3. 4.13 L U' R L' R' B L' R
4. 3.62 L R L U' R' B L' U' R
5. 3.11 L B U B' L U B' R L'
6. 2.43 L' U R U' B L R' L R
7. 4.32 R B R' L U' R L U' R'
8. (4.34) U' B U R' L B' U B'
9. 3.59 B L U L R L' R U'
10. 2.88 R' B' L' B' U' R L B' L'
11. 2.30 U R' U B U' L U R
12. 3.58 U' L U B' L' U B U'
13. 2.71 U' B U' L' R' L' U L'
14. 3.62 B' U R B' R L' U L U R'
15. 3.71 B' L' B' R L' B' U' B'
16. (2.26) B' L B L' B U' L B' R'
17. 3.08 B R' B' L' U R L' R'
18. 2.44 R L R L R' B R' B' L
19. 2.74 L U L B R' U L B' L'
20. 2.66 U B L B R' U R B' R'
21. 3.00 U' L R B' L R U L U'
22. 3.31 U B' U' B L R' U L R'
23. (4.33) B U R' U' R' U' B U
24. 3.27 L' U L' U B' U' R U'
25. (2.29) L U L R L U' B R'





Spoiler: 3.58 avg100



Average of 100: 3.58
1. 3.12 L' R U' B' R' U L B' R
2. 3.56 B U B' L B' L B R
3. 3.06 U' B' U' L B L' B U L
4. 3.52 R' B' U L B R' B U
5. 3.46 B' L B L U R L R L
6. 3.57 B' U B' R L B U B L
7. 3.64 L U' L' B U B U' R' L'
8. 3.78 L B R' U' L R' L R
9. 4.52 B' L R' L' U' B R B'
10. 4.83 B' R' U' B' L R B R U
11. 3.27 L U R' B L' U R' L
12. 3.79 U B' R U' B' R' L' R'
13. 4.13 L U' R L' R' B L' R
14. 3.62 L R L U' R' B L' U' R
15. 3.11 L B U B' L U B' R L'
16. 2.43 L' U R U' B L R' L R
17. 4.32 R B R' L U' R L U' R'
18. 4.34 U' B U R' L B' U B'
19. 3.59 B L U L R L' R U'
20. 2.88 R' B' L' B' U' R L B' L'
21. (2.30) U R' U B U' L U R
22. 3.58 U' L U B' L' U B U'
23. 2.71 U' B U' L' R' L' U L'
24. 3.62 B' U R B' R L' U L U R'
25. 3.71 B' L' B' R L' B' U' B'
26. (2.26) B' L B L' B U' L B' R'
27. 3.08 B R' B' L' U R L' R'
28. 2.44 R L R L R' B R' B' L
29. 2.74 L U L B R' U L B' L'
30. 2.66 U B L B R' U R B' R'
31. 3.00 U' L R B' L R U L U'
32. 3.31 U B' U' B L R' U L R'
33. 4.33 B U R' U' R' U' B U
34. 3.27 L' U L' U B' U' R U'
35. (2.29) L U L R L U' B R'
36. (5.30) B R B' U' R B' R L'
37. 3.62 R' B' U L' B U' B' L U
38. 3.46 R' U' B L R' B' R' U' L'
39. 4.50 B L' R' U' L B' U R
40. 3.78 U' R' L' U' B R' B' R' B'
41. 3.82 B' U' L U R B R' B
42. (5.98) L' R' B' R U R' B R B
43. 4.40 U' R' L R B' R' U' B L'
44. (5.48) B' U' B R U B' U' R
45. 2.76 B R' U R L' B' U' B R
46. 3.45 B L B L R' B' R U'
47. 4.12 L' B' U' L' B R' L U' L'
48. 3.09 L R' L' U R' L R B R'
49. (5.93) B' L' B' R' B' U L R L'
50. 3.46 U' L' B R' L' B' U' L'
51. 3.29 R U' L U' B R U' L' R'
52. 5.00 B L' B U R L U' R L
53. 2.91 L' B U' L' U' L B' L
54. 4.53 L B' L' B' U R' U' R
55. 3.19 R U' R L' R U' B' L'
56. 5.10 U' B R B' U R' B' R
57. 3.02 B' R L' R L' R' L R' U'
58. 2.47 R L R B' R U L U
59. 3.63 L B' U' L' U' L' R U
60. 3.25 U L' U' L' B L U' B'
61. 3.91 U L R L B U' R' U
62. 3.70 U R L' B R B' U' R L'
63. 3.12 B' L B L R' U' L R L
64. 2.57 U' R' B' R' U' B R' L' R'
65. 2.96 L U' L' B' L' B L R'
66. 4.43 R B' U B' U L' U' R' U'
67. 3.58 R L R L R' B' L' R'
68. 3.70 U' R' U B' R' U R B' R'
69. 4.56 L B' U B R B U L R
70. 2.85 U B' L U L U' L' U
71. 2.93 R' L R U R L B R
72. 3.15 R B L' B L' B' L' R U'
73. (6.02) B' R U' B' R B' U R B'
74. 3.78 R' L' U L' B R' U L' R'
75. 4.70 U' L' B L B R U R'
76. 3.33 R' L' R B U L' B' L' B'
77. 4.09 U B L' B L' B L' U
78. (2.29) U' B U B' R' U' L' R
79. 3.70 L R' B' L' R L' U B
80. 3.97 U' B R L' R' U' R B
81. 2.62 B L R' B' L' B' L B'
82. 4.13 B R U' R B' U L U' R
83. 2.74 L' U R U' R U' B' R U'
84. 2.68 U L' B' U' L U' L' R
85. 3.06 B L' B' R B R L U' R
86. 3.17 R L' B R B R L B'
87. 4.74 U L U B R' L' R B' R
88. 4.22 R' U' L' R U' B L' B
89. 4.16 R L U' L' B L B' R
90. 4.42 B' R B R B' U' R B R'
91. 3.99 L' U L' U L' U' R' L' R'
92. 3.61 U' R' B' R' L B R' B' L'
93. 3.50 B' L B R B R' U B U
94. 3.94 B U L U R L' R' B'
95. 3.80 U' R B' U R U R L
96. 3.52 R' B R L B R L' U
97. 2.68 B' R U R B L R L' B
98. (2.20) U R' U B' U R L U'
99. 4.18 U' B' R' U' L' R' L U
100. 4.10 L U' R B R L' R U' R'


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 6, 2015)

Got a 2.69 + 2 pyramonx single in competition ; _ ; ... I tried to turn one of the tips at the end and failed. I think the solve was something like, 4 move V (Some sort of sledge thing) rotation, sledge, then a failed attempt at the last tip. I don't think anyone else saw the solution because most people don't use V first.

Also today some official accomplishments I got were a 15.79 OH single (Wut?) & 1st place, 11.09 3x3 single and 12.16 average and 1st place (the fastest guy got a slow average for him) Sub-50 4x4 average and sub-45 single & 1st place, 1st place in 5x5, and 3rd in pyraminx. it was a good comp!


----------



## qaz (Dec 6, 2015)

ugh come on

10.07 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -2)/(6, -4)

CS: (6,0)/(0,4)/(0,1)/(0,3)/
CO/EO: (4,-3)/
CP: (-1,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/
EP: (1,-3)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/(6,0)/(-1,0)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 6, 2015)

3:29.76 Feet single. My feet hurt now.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 6, 2015)

2 Gen OH:
3.737 Single
4.505 AO5
4.940 AO12

This was pretty lucky considering I only did 60 solves. UWRs?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 6, 2015)

Okso:
I got my Stickerless Premium Yuxin 3x3. The ONLY problem with it is that the red and orange are virtually indistinguishable.
I got my Guanlong and my stickersets for stickermodding it, but I forgot 2 sets in the orders (those are coming soon). I did what I could tho 
I got my Pyra stickerset (right after its tip broke ;-; ), but I've destickered it.
That's an accomplishment for me xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 6, 2015)

Got a 23.11 Squan Ao5 and a 9.77 3x3 Ao5 on cam


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 6, 2015)

WTF 8.55 slow(ish) turning single could have been PB if I had turned normally

EDIT:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-6
solves/total: 81/81

single
best: 8.556
worst: 16.823

mean of 3
current: 12.741 (σ = 1.38)
best: 10.724 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 5
current: 12.741 (σ = 1.38)
best: 11.463 (σ = 1.52)

avg of 12
current: 12.825 (σ = 1.26)
best: 12.026 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 50
current: 12.787 (σ = 0.98)
best: 12.671 (σ = 0.91)

Average: 12.862 (σ = 1.05)
Mean: 12.880



Spoiler



1. 12.387 U F2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' U L R F D B L B2 U' 
2. 13.854 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 F L2 B' D2 R2 L' B' R D' F' L2 F2 D' B 
3. 12.902 D F U2 R2 L2 B2 R' F D' F2 R' F2 B2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L2 F2 
4. 12.675 B' R' L B U D2 F2 D' L B2 L' D2 F2 L B2 R D2 B2 D 
5. 16.032 U' F L' B U2 R B2 D' F' L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U D' F2 U2 
6. 14.451 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 B' D' R' U' L U' B' R' D2 B F2 
7. 15.814 D2 R F2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L' R' U L F D L' D B2 L2 B D' 
8. 12.532 F U F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U' L' D U' L' R2 D2 U 
9. 11.963 U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 F' R2 D F U2 L' R D2 B' U B' F2 
10. 14.657 D' B' L2 F2 L2 F D' F2 U B2 R D2 L B2 R B2 U2 R2 L' U2 F' 
11. 10.522 D U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 F' L U R' D' R 
12. 12.550 U' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' L B' R' B D F' 
13. 13.286 R' D2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 D R D' B L U2 R' B' U 
14. 12.018 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D L F2 L U' L2 B' D' B2 R B2 
15. 11.502 U' L2 R2 D B2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 R' D2 F' D' B' U2 R B F' 
16. 14.787 F R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F' D' U' R B U' L B' L' F' R2 
17. 12.178 U' B L D2 F' U' R F' R' L2 F' L2 U2 D2 B U2 F' L2 F D2 
18. 13.628 D B' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F R D2 L D' B' L' B U 
19. 13.344 R' D2 F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 R B' F2 D L2 U2 B D' L F' 
20. 11.714 B2 R U F2 U' F' B' R' F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 F2 R2 F' U 
21. 12.316 L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F L2 R2 F L2 D' L F D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 
22. 12.577 B F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B R D' L' F' L2 D' L2 R' 
23. 15.452 U' F' D2 B U2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' L U R2 B2 U2 F U R2 
24. 11.649 U L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 L' D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U' L U' R2 
25. 15.290 F2 L U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 D' U F' R U2 B' R U L' D2 
26. 11.742 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F' L' U R' F U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 
27. 11.590 D2 L B2 R' D2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 R' F' R B' D R' D' B D 
28. 13.126 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R' B' L' B F2 D B U' R' U 
29. 13.920 R B' D' F R D' F2 U2 R D2 B U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' 
30. 10.799 D B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F R2 B' F R F R2 F D2 U B R2 B 
31. 12.459 F2 L B2 U B D R2 U2 L B2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R 
32. 13.181 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 R' B R2 U F2 L B' R2 U' F' 
33. 12.722 D2 B D2 F' L2 B' U2 F L B' L D2 F' D2 R2 D F' D2 
34. 13.795 U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' R U2 R' D L2 B R B L' R 
35. 13.174 F D F L' B2 U L U' D2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 F' 
36. 15.441 U R D' L2 D R2 L2 F U R2 F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 
37. 10.747 B2 U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' B' R2 B' U' B2 D R' F2 
38. 11.505 R B' D L F' L U F' R U2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 
39. 9.921 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B U R D' R' F2 U F' R2 B R' 
40. 12.962 D' F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 R' D' F' L R2 D 
41. 13.409 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' D R' D L D2 B L B2 F 
42. 8.556 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L D2 F' L2 B2 F' L U B2 D' 
43. 11.914 F2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F U' L' R2 F' R U L2 F' D' 
44. 14.163 L R' B2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 D2 B D R' U2 L B' 
45. 12.687 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L B' F L D2 L2 U R2 D' 
46. 12.607 B2 U' F U2 D2 F' R B' U' L2 F2 B R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 
47. 11.205 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 B' L2 R' U' L R' F R' B2 D2 
48. 13.300 B D2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F D2 F' U2 R B2 D' B2 L B L' F 
49. 13.272 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' B' F R F' U' B D' F' 
50. 11.968 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 L D2 L B2 R2 U L' D R2 B2 U' F L' B 
51. 12.621 D' R B2 L D2 B' D2 B' D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L U2 R F2 
52. 14.001 B R' F R' F D B2 U' R B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 B' 
53. 13.648 B L2 U' R' L U' R2 B2 R' F D2 F L2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B D2 
54. 11.800 R2 D2 F2 L D2 L' B2 D2 L U2 R' B' R' B F D F D2 L' B2 
55. 14.026 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 D R F U F2 L2 R2 F2 L' D 
56. 12.859 R' D F2 L U R' D' L' F L F2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 
57. 13.054 L2 U R2 U R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' F' D R2 B2 U B2 U' L' D B' 
58. 13.123 B L D2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R F2 B' D' L F' L D2 L2 F2 
59. 12.279 B2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 B2 L B U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U 
60. 12.681 R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D' U' F2 R' F2 U B' F' R B U B' R2 
61. 12.456 R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D B F L F' R2 F2 U' B L 
62. 11.394 R' U2 B R2 B' D2 B D2 U2 B' L U2 L F' D' B R' F2 D 
63. 15.416 U L2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 B R2 B' U' R B R2 U2 R' F D2 R' 
64. 11.808 B2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R' U R' B' D' F2 R U2 F2 U' 
65. 14.673 R D R B R F U' R2 U D2 R L2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L F2 L' 
66. 13.399 F' U R B R2 D2 F2 R2 D F U2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 
67. 11.968 D2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B F2 U' R' D' U' R F2 L' B' D R 
68. 13.640 L' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 D R' F2 D' L F' U R B L2 
69. 12.236 F' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B F D2 F L' B' L2 R' F' U B2 D2 L U' 
70. 12.741 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 L F' L F2 L' B U R F D2 
71. 11.874 D' R F R2 F' U2 L2 D B F2 R F2 R D2 R' L' B2 L' U2 F2 
72. 12.401 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U F U' B' D' L' D' R U' B2 L2 
73. 12.449 R D2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R' U R' B' U' B' F' L U R 
74. 16.823 D2 L U R B' L' F D' R D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 L2 B L2 F2 
75. 10.914 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L F L U' B' D2 B R2 B D2 
76. 13.538 R' D2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 L' F L' B' R U B2 R2 B 
77. 15.473 L' U2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R D2 U2 R' B U L2 D U2 F2 R' B' R' F' 
78. 11.545 R' L2 U' L2 F U2 L' F D' R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 U' 
79. 14.327 D U2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 U B R B2 D F' R B' U' 
80. 11.823 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 F D' U2 F2 U2 L F D' B U 
81. 12.074 U' L' U D' R' U2 F' R2 U B' F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U B2 U


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice OH single 

(16.94) F' D2 R' F2 U' L2 B' L D R L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2015)

2:32.19 6x6 PB single  no parity

2:56.20 mo3 too

Edit: 3:07.20 PB avg12


----------



## KevinG (Dec 6, 2015)

18.59 Square-1 PB avg12 on cam


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh wow, still not liking the WeiLong but I'm loving the times I'm getting. 7.38 single on cam, and now PB Ao5:

Best average of 5: 9.70
32-36 - 9.27 10.15 9.69 (11.31) (8.72)

32. 9.27 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D U2 F' U2 B' L' B U2 F2 L2 U F D'
33. 10.15 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 D B U' R' D' L F' U2 L F' L D'
34. 9.69 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F U2 L F2 U R2 B R' L U2
35. 11.31 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D L' U' R' D F' D B2 F' R2 F D'
36. 8.72 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U' L F2 U B2 U R2 U' L B' D2 U'


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 2 Gen OH:
> 3.737 Single
> 4.505 AO5
> 4.940 AO12
> ...



I seem to recall antoine having something faster, but I can't find a source, so I'm likely wrong.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I seem to recall antoine having something faster, but I can't find a source, so I'm likely wrong.



It makes sense, he knows most of 2GLL and my TPS doesn't compare. The only advantages I'd have is my recog is better and his times are older.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 6, 2015)

WHAT WTF f4y58vty58v7ty349weuhcqi
10.78 3x3 PB single :O :O :O :O :O
Chameleon OLL to PLL skip, I'll try to reconstruct sometime 
but like omg wtf :O I skipped the 11s and went to the 10s


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 6, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> WHAT WTF f4y58vty58v7ty349weuhcqi
> 10.78 3x3 PB single :O :O :O :O :O
> Chameleon OLL to PLL skip, I'll try to reconstruct sometime
> but like omg wtf :O I skipped the 11s and went to the 10s



Is there any emoticon for the middle finger? Noah really deserves it.

Jk, gj dude.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 6, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> Huh, I didn't even know "especial" was a word. I've never heard someone use it before. However, the adverb "especially" is a pretty common word. [...]



Yeah, but I have always seen specially, not especially. Anyway, I'm not native so that's why I asked. It's strange that nobody uses the adjective especial but they use the adverb that comes from it. Strange...


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 6, 2015)

3x3 10.76 Average of 5 and 11.40 Ao12 the day after a comp! Must be due to the fact that I was cubing all day yesterday . anyway, first sub-11 average of 5! One step closer to sub-10.


----------



## Torch (Dec 6, 2015)

OK, last post about mega until my competition on Saturday. 

(2:10.18), 2:03.22, 1:49.22, 2:00.98, 2:03.16, *1:48.97, 1:57.14, 1:53.65, 1:55.03, 1:51.06, *(1:46.83), 2:00.70 = 1:56.31 ao12

Bold is 1:53.25 ao5, and the 1:46 single is currently PB.

Average of 100 is 2:07 but it has a lot of slower solves toward the beginning.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 6, 2015)

OH PBs

avg of 12
best: 15.76 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 50
best: 16.67 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 100
best: 16.96 (σ = 1.30)


----------



## rybaby (Dec 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 2 Gen OH:
> 3.737 Single
> 4.505 AO5
> 4.940 AO12
> ...



Antoine got these in January:

5.36, 4.23, (8.27), 5.31, 4.07, 3.40, 3.58, 4.79, 5.04, 4.38, (3.39), 4.59 = 4.48

(5.31), 4.07, (3.40), 3.58, 4.79 = 4.15


----------



## qaz (Dec 6, 2015)

18.26 sq1 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-6
avg of 100: 18.26

Time List:
1. 16.66 (1, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1) 
2. 17.27 (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(4, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -5) 
3. 16.28 (3, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 22.16 (-3, -1)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -2) 
5. 16.92 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
6. 13.82 (4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -1)/ 
7. 17.78 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -1) 
8. 18.48 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -2) 
9. 17.54 (-3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
10. (12.67) (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0) 
11. 15.88 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
12. (12.83) (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
13. (30.46) (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0) 
14. 18.29 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2) 
15. 22.46 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, 1)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
16. 17.97 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, 4)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
17. 16.14 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -2) 
18. 16.76 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
19. 16.03 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
20. 15.03 (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-1, 0) 
21. 21.61 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0) 
22. 13.96 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
23. 21.47 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0) 
24. 20.65 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
25. 16.44 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -2) 
26. 15.91 (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
27. 17.33 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -3) 
28. 18.34 (3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, 0) 
29. 17.78 (-2, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, -2) 
30. (32.22) (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(-3, 0)/ 
31. 19.99 (-2, 6)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0) 
32. 19.59 (4, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
33. 16.07 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
34. 15.53  (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5) 
35. 15.25 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
36. 19.32 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0) 
37. 16.85 (3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
38. (24.38) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -1) 
39. 20.44 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -2) 
40. 18.62 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
41. 19.86 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
42. 22.54 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, -4)/(2, -2)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
43. 19.91 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
44. 18.92 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
45. 21.17 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, -4) 
46. 17.94 (-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1) 
47. 15.04 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
48. 14.59 (1, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -4)/(4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -1) 
49. 20.22 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -2)/(4, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
50. (13.24) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0) 
51. 15.06 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -5) 
52. 14.80 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1) 
53. (12.71) (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
54. 20.30 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)/(2, -3) 
55. 19.21 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
56. 22.14 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
57. 19.37 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -2) 
58. 23.85 (-5, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
59. 20.69 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -5) 
60. 19.96 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/ 
61. 17.24 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
62. 22.78 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, -2) 
63. 19.78 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
64. 16.42 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -2)/(4, -1)/(0, -3) 
65. 15.94 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2) 
66. 19.73 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
67. 17.32 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
68. 20.70 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, -1)/ 
69. 14.59 (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2) 
70. (27.94) (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
71. 15.32 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1) 
72. 23.87 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -5) 
73. 23.46 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
74. 16.20 (3, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -1) 
75. 17.13 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
76. 14.04 (3, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, -1)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3) 
77. 19.82 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, -1) 
78. 15.64 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, 3)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
79. 17.65 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
80. 15.64 (4, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3) 
81. 16.09 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -5)/(-1, 0) 
82. 18.00 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
83. 16.56 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
84. 18.04 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, -2) 
85. 20.90 (-5, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
86. 23.24 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0) 
87. 16.70 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
88. 15.43 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-2, -4)/(5, 0)/ 
89. 20.21 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, 0) 
90. 14.76 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -5)/ 
91. 17.96 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -4) 
92. 15.79 (-5, -3)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
93. 22.02 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
94. 23.84 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0) 
95. 18.07 (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1) 
96. (24.29) (1, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -2)/ 
97. 19.46 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0) 
98. (11.10) (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
99. 19.79 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0) 
100. 17.28 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -2)


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-6
avg of 5: 13.34

Time List:
13.15, 13.66, (11.91), (17.18), 13.22

no way


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Spoiler: Skewb



number of times: 153/153
best time: 2.33
worst time: 10.20

current avg5: 6.52 (σ = 1.21)
best avg5: 4.59 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 6.30 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 5.17 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 5.98 (σ = 1.20)
best avg100: 5.88 (σ = 1.21)


All PBs other than single, because the qiyi skewb is beast.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 7, 2015)

PB 5x5 single! Crazy, because it didn't even feel very fast

(1:16.93) D U2 Lw2 F' D' U F2 U Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw' B2 D' Rw2 F Uw' Lw2 B' U' Rw2 Lw' U R' Rw Bw2 B R2 Dw Fw2 U' Uw2 L2 R' F Rw Uw' F U2 F' Fw2 D F2 R B' L2 U D' R' D2 R2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' L' Fw' Uw2 L'


----------



## rybaby (Dec 7, 2015)

OH:
11.34 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 U F' D R B F' L R' F' R' F' U' 

y2 z' U' R' Uw2 R2 Rw F // FB
U' R U R U R U' R' Rw R2 U R // RB square
U' Rw U R' // RF pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // CMLL
U M U' M U M2 U // LSE


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 7, 2015)

PB 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-6
avg of 12: 7.48

Time List:
1. (6.31) L2 B D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U' L B' U' R' D U2 L2 
2. 7.18 L U2 D2 F' U D2 F2 R' U L D2 L B2 R F2 L' B2 R U2 L 
3. 7.60 L2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 B' L' F U R2 B2 D' B U2 F 
4. 8.04 B2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 R D2 B2 U R D' R' B D' B2 F2 R 
5. (10.11) D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 R D2 R' U L' B' F L' U R D' U2 B' 
6. 7.48 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 U L' R2 D' B' R2 B D' F' R' 
7. 8.42 F D2 B F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' F U L' B' U R2 U2 R F2 
8. 7.45 R D2 L2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B D' B R 
9. 6.66 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2 U R' B2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U' 
10. 7.26 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' U F R U2 R' D' B' R U2 
11. 7.58 L2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U L U2 L U' B' D U' F2 D L' 
12. 7.13 D' F L' F2 U L2 B' R F' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 7, 2015)

Torch said:


> OK, last post about mega until my competition on Saturday.
> 
> (2:10.18), 2:03.22, 1:49.22, 2:00.98, 2:03.16, *1:48.97, 1:57.14, 1:53.65, 1:55.03, 1:51.06, *(1:46.83), 2:00.70 = 1:56.31 ao12
> 
> ...



I thought you said you wouldn't beat me  I got a PB avg5 today the same as that avg12


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 7, 2015)

avg of 5: 7.38

Time List:
1. 6.54 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 R' D' B' U' B' L2 R' B2 D U2 
2. (6.25) F R2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R' D U2 L' B U R' B' F' 
3. 7.37 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 U F' R D B D' F' 
4. 8.22 L2 U B2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 D L' R' U' F' L2 D F' U' F2 R' U' 
5. (10.00) D2 R2 D2 F' R D L2 B U D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L

PB Ao5 for the first time in months!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 7, 2015)

PB Ao5. Never been so disappointed in a counting mid-9.  If I can't beat my 10.57 this Saturday, I will be very annoyed

Average: 9.05

1. (7.85) D F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L' R D B2 R' B' R2 F2 
2. 8.88 R D' R2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F' R U2 F' R' F D B2 D 
3. 9.62 D2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F' R' U' B U2 F R B' L2 F 
4. (10.31) B' L B2 R D2 R B2 R F2 R' U2 B' D R B' L' U2 B2 D F' 
5. 8.66 U2 L R D2 U2 R F2 L' R' B' F' L B' R D' L2 U2 L R2


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 7, 2015)

59:62 4x4 single. first sub 1 with OLL parity.. 3x3 stage at 38 seconds


----------



## Cale S (Dec 7, 2015)

WHAT


Spoiler: 3.27 skewb avg50



Average of 50: 3.27
1. 2.90 L U R' U B R' U L R
2. 2.74 B' L U' B' R' L U' L R'
3. 3.08 R' B' R U B' R' L B' L'
4. 2.71 U' R' U' L' R U R' U'
5. 3.91 B R B R' U' R' L U'
6. 2.75 L B' L R U B' R' U R'
7. 3.32 B U B' L' U R' B' R
8. 2.27 U' B' U B U B U R
9. 3.21 R B' L' R U R U B' U
10. 3.60 R' U R' B L B U L U
11. 4.25 B' R U L R' U R' U
12. 3.36 B U B' U' L' U' L' U' L
13. 3.13 R B U' L R' L' U B'
14. 3.05 B R' L' R U' R L' U' R'
15. 3.62 B' U B' R' U' R B R' L'
16. 3.59 L' B U L R U R' U'
17. 2.96 L B R' U' B' R' B' R U
18. (1.73) R' B U L' U R' U R'
19. 4.25 L R B L' U' B U' L
20. 3.27 R' L' B R' U' L R B L'
21. 4.59 L' U' L U R B R L U R'
22. 3.23 U' R U' B L' R B R B'
23. 3.52 L R' U R' B L' B U'
24. (5.27) R L' U B L' R' U' R
25. 2.64 U B L' B U' B' R' U' B
26. 3.07 R U' B' L B U B L R'
27. 3.52 B' R L' B' L' U' B U
28. 2.42 U' R' L' R L' B U' L' R'
29. (7.39) R' U B L B R U' B R
30. 3.23 U' R' B' U R' B' L B' L
31. (1.64) L B' U' B' L U R U
32. 3.07 R' U B' R U' B' R B' R'
33. 4.38 U L B' U R U R' B'
34. 3.92 R B L' U' L' R' B U'
35. 3.11 R' L B R B L' R' L U
36. 3.19 B' L B' U L' R' B U
37. 2.85 L' R L' U' R B' U' R'
38. 3.30 R B R' B' L' U' R U'
39. 2.58 R B L' R' B R L R'
40. 2.85 L R L U L' B R' B' L'
41. (2.06) U' R U' R' L R B R
42. 3.58 R L B R' B U' B' U R'
43. 3.08 R' B' U B' U' R' B U L' U'
44. 3.20 R B' L' U' B L' U R L'
45. 3.31 B' L' B U B R' B U'
46. 4.19 U' B U B L' R' U B' R
47. 3.66 R' B' U' L' R' B U' B' R'
48. 2.39 L' U' R B' U' R' L R
49. (5.06) B' L R B R' U R' U'
50. 3.00 U R' B R L B U' L





Spoiler: 3.41 skewb avg100



Average of 100: 3.41
1. 2.64 U B L' B U' B' R' U' B
2. 3.07 R U' B' L B U B L R'
3. 3.52 B' R L' B' L' U' B U
4. (2.42) U' R' L' R L' B U' L' R'
5. (7.39) R' U B L B R U' B R
6. 3.23 U' R' B' U R' B' L B' L
7. (1.64) L B' U' B' L U R U
8. 3.07 R' U B' R U' B' R B' R'
9. 4.38 U L B' U R U R' B'
10. 3.92 R B L' U' L' R' B U'
11. 3.11 R' L B R B L' R' L U
12. 3.19 B' L B' U L' R' B U
13. 2.85 L' R L' U' R B' U' R'
14. 3.30 R B R' B' L' U' R U'
15. 2.58 R B L' R' B R L R'
16. 2.85 L R L U L' B R' B' L'
17. (2.06) U' R U' R' L R B R
18. 3.58 R L B R' B U' B' U R'
19. 3.08 R' B' U B' U' R' B U L' U'
20. 3.20 R B' L' U' B L' U R L'
21. 3.31 B' L' B U B R' B U'
22. 4.19 U' B U B L' R' U B' R
23. 3.66 R' B' U' L' R' B U' B' R'
24. (2.39) L' U' R B' U' R' L R
25. (5.06) B' L R B R' U R' U'
26. 3.00 U R' B R L B U' L
27. 3.86 L' B' U L' R B R' U L'
28. 4.29 L U L U' B L' R L'
29. 2.75 L U' L' U' L' R L B
30. 3.46 R L R' B' U L' R B'
31. 2.63 U' L R' B' U' L' B L' R'
32. 3.90 U L' U B R U R U'
33. 4.31 U' L' B U L' B L U B'
34. 3.61 U' R' B R L' R U' R
35. 3.92 L U' B' R U' R U' R'
36. 3.69 U R' U L U' R B R'
37. 4.42 B' L' B' L B R' U' B' R'
38. 3.37 B' L' B R' U' B' U' B'
39. 2.93 L' B R' B' R U L' R' L'
40. 4.80 B L B U' L R U' L U
41. (6.24) L U' L U' B R B' U B
42. 3.41 R U' L B R U L' B U
43. 3.22 U' L R B' U' L' U' L'
44. 2.97 B L' B R L U L' R' U'
45. 4.13 U B L R' B' R' B U' R
46. 3.71 L' R' B' L' U' B' R' B
47. 3.06 U B' L' R' L' U' L' B
48. 3.84 L' R U B L B' R' B'
49. 3.56 U' L R B L B L' B' R
50. 2.66 B L U L R' B' L U' L'
51. 3.64 R' B L' B U' R L B
52. 3.80 U' R L' R U B R L' R'
53. 4.11 R' L' B' R L R' B' L
54. 3.19 B L' B R' B U' B U R'
55. 4.73 R B L U L U L U' L
56. 3.99 B R U' R L' B' U' L
57. (4.96) L R' L' U B U R B'
58. 2.90 L U' B' L R L U B' U'
59. 3.92 B' L' B' R' B L' U' B R'
60. 2.71 U' R U B U L' B R U
61. 2.82 U B' L' R L' U L' B L'
62. 3.20 B' L R U' L B' U' R'
63. 4.24 L R B' L' U L R' L'
64. 3.48 U B U' R' U' L' R' B U
65. 2.69 R' U' L' B' R B R L' R'
66. 3.62 R B' R U L' R B L
67. 2.74 U B' R' B U R U R'
68. 2.79 B U' L U' B R L U'
69. 2.85 U B R U B L R' U'
70. 3.55 B' L R B' R L U L' R
71. 3.56 R U' L B R B' U' R' L
72. 3.00 B U' L B' U R' L' U
73. 4.55 B' R' L R' L U R' B L'
74. 3.53 U' L B U L R B U
75. 3.69 R' L B' U' R L R B L'
76. 3.05 L' B' L' B U' B' U' R' B'
77. 3.32 L B U L U' L R' U'
78. 3.39 L B' L' R' U' R B' R B'
79. (2.45) R B R' U B' R L B R'
80. 3.20 L' U' B' L R' U' L B L'
81. 2.60 R' B R' L B' L B R'
82. 3.99 R L R B L' B U L
83. 3.74 L' B' R' L B' U L B' L'
84. 3.26 U R' L' U B' U' B L' R
85. 3.52 R' B L' B' U' B R' L
86. 3.12 B U' R B L U L B'
87. (5.00) B R' L U L R B U' B
88. 2.56 L' R L' R' L R B' U L'
89. 4.13 R B L' U R' U B R' U
90. 2.84 B R L B R' U' R B' R'
91. 3.54 U R U R B U B' U
92. 3.35 U' B' U' R B' L' R L
93. 3.60 B U' R B L B L' R L'
94. 2.66 B' U L' B' L U R B'
95. 2.85 U B L' U' R' U R' U' B'
96. 2.47 R L B' U' L B' L' R'
97. 3.55 B' L' U' L' U R' L R'
98. 2.84 R' U L U B U' B' R'
99. 3.78 U L U' L B' R' L' B'
100. 4.05 R' L B' R' B U' R' L'


I also got a 3.48 avg200

I don't even know


----------



## Julian (Dec 7, 2015)

PB single  first 5

5.62 U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 R B' F U2 R F2 D R2 F' L2

y R2 F R L' U B2
U2 R U' R' L U' L'
R U' R' U y L' U' L
R' F' R U R U' R' F
U' F R U R' U' F' U


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 7, 2015)

Julian said:


> PB single  first 5



Congrats Julian! 

And funny, I got 5.63 about an hour ago.


----------



## crafto22 (Dec 7, 2015)

"A nub does not simply get a sub-9 average."

Yep.

Average: 9.00

Time List:
1. 8.67 R2 D U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L B F R U B' R D2 R2 U2 R' 
2. 13.14 (lol) U B' D L2 B2 R' F L' B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 
3. 7.98 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U L2 R2 F L B2 F U F2 U L' R U 
4. 9.23 L' F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' R2 U' F' R B D U' L2 R F' 
5. 9.10 U' R' B2 L R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D B' D B' R F' U2 F'

Someone please kill me.

FUN FACT:
If the fourth solve had been 0.02 seconds faster this would have been sub-9.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 7, 2015)

more 4x4 PBS
single (more sub 50 fail) 53.32 seconds

Avg of 12 1:02.056 
Also had second ever sub 1 avg of 5, 57.778, (54.954), 59.746, (1:11.000), 57.935 = 58.486 avg of 5, 0.5 from PB. 

should be sub 1 globally by december 19th (heres hoping)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2015)

2 PLL skips in a row
11.76, 9.92 (1st had executed wrong oll)
edit: and a thrid shortly after, the solved sucked thou 12.05
edit2: total of 5 just this morning in less than 50 solves. what are the odds?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 7, 2015)

55.99 4x4 PB single, second Sub-1, and also PB 1:05.81 ao5 too!


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 7, 2015)

29.09 SQ-1 single, first sub-30.
Also 56.90 ao100. I think I'm sub-1 now.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 7, 2015)

4.891 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L F U2 R' L U2 R' F D U'

z2 y'
L R' F U R2 D' R D // Cross
U' L U L' // F2L1
r' F2 r U' r' F r // F2L2
U' R U' R' // F2L3
y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L4

Aufless LL skips are nice, my 4th sub 5

Also, 8.067 ao12, second best, completely separate from this.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 7, 2015)

12.80 3x3 single  Kicks my ridiculously lucky 12.82 out of my top 5 :O
Also, 2:17.58 FT PB single, I'm starting to hate FT less xD


----------



## biscuit (Dec 7, 2015)

crafto22 said:


> "A nub does not simply get a sub-9 average."



Chris Olson's moto


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 4.891 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L F U2 R' L U2 R' F D U'
> 
> L R' F U R2 D' R D // Cross
> U' L U L' // F2L1
> ...



nice solve


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 8, 2015)

Spoiler: 5.06 avg of 12



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-7
avg of 12: 5.06

Time List:
1. 4.33 R U R' L' U' L' U' L B 
2. 5.45 B' U' L U' B' U' L' B' 
3. 4.65 U' B R' B' L U L R 
4. 6.93 B' L U B' R' U' B L' 
5. 5.35 U B' L B U R' B' R' 
6. 3.23 R L U' R U' B' L' U' 
7. 5.43 B' U' R' U B R U B 
8. (7.13) L U' R' L' U B U' R 
9. 5.77 U R' U B L' U B' U' R 
10. 4.92 L' R' B R' B U B R' L' 
11. (2.93) B L U B U' B' U R' U 
12. 4.49 U' B' U R' L' R L U B


and


Spoiler: 5.85 avg of 100



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-7
avg of 100: 5.85

Time List:
1. (2.64) R U L B R' U' R B 
2. 4.08 B' R' B U' R B U B' L' 
3. 5.67 B' U B U L R' U' B' U' 
4. 6.78 L U' L R' B U B U' 
5. 4.87 L' R' L R' U' L R' B R' 
6. 6.67 B' U' L U B U' R L 
7. (3.08) U L B L B' R B' R L U' 
8. 5.74 U' B U B' U' L' R B R 
9. 6.70 B' U' L' U' L' U' L' R' U' 
10. 6.44 U' R' B L R B' U B' 
11. 6.24 B R B' L' B' U R B' R 
12. 6.95 R B' R' B' L' R U' R' 
13. 4.86 R' L' U L' U B L U' 
14. 3.65 U' R' L' B U' L' R B U 
15. 5.72 U B L' B' U B' U B' R' 
16. 7.15 U B R L U L' U B' L' 
17. 5.83 L U L B U' R L U 
18. 4.70 L U' L' B R B' L R 
19. (7.95) B' L U' B' R' L' R' B L' 
20. 5.83 R' B L' B L' B L U' 
21. 6.74 B' U B R B R' U' L' B' 
22. 6.85 U' L' B R L' B' L' B' 
23. 5.99 R U' L' U B L U' L R 
24. 6.07 R' L' R B' R' U B' L U' 
25. 6.75 B' L' B U L' R' U' L' 
26. 5.97 R' B U' R U' L' R U 
27. 7.26 R U' R L' R L B R U 
28. 6.43 R' L B' U' B' L R B' L 
29. 6.74 L' B' R' U B' L U' R' U' R' 
30. 4.70 B' U R' U L' B' L' U' 
31. 4.72 R' U R B' U' L' R' U 
32. 6.02 U' B' U' L U' B U R' L 
33. 4.99 L U B U B' R B L' R' 
34. 4.84 L U R B' L B' R L 
35. 6.19 U R' U B L' R' U' B L' 
36. 7.26 B' U' L U B' R B' L 
37. 3.83 U R' L' R L B' L R' U' 
38. 5.10 B U B L B R' B L' 
39. 4.91 L' B R B' R' B' L' B' 
40. 6.87 U' B R U' B L R B' U 
41. 6.75 U' L' R U' B U' B' R' L' 
42. 7.35 B U L R' U B R L 
43. 5.75 B' L' B' U' L R U L U' 
44. 5.82 R' U' B' L R U' B' R 
45. 6.12 L' R U L' R U' L U' L' 
46. 5.85 U' L' B' R' U' B U' R' 
47. 5.99 L' U L B R' B' U' R' L' 
48. 5.72 R L R' B' U R' B U' 
49. 6.76 B' L B' U' L' B L R U' 
50. (8.35) B L' R' L' U L U B' R 
51. 6.98 R' L' U' B R U' B L' 
52. 5.86 B' R' B U R' B' R' U' L' 
53. (7.96) B U' L' B U R U L U' 
54. 4.05 B R L' R B R' U L' U 
55. 6.15 U' R' U' B L' R L R U 
56. 6.03 U' R U R U L' R L' 
57. 4.54 U L R' L' R' U B' U L U' 
58. 6.75 R L R B' R B U L R' 
59. 7.30 B U L' B R' B R L' 
60. 5.24 U L' R' U' R B R' L R' 
61. 6.82 U' L U' B' L U B U L' 
62. 5.15 U L B U' L B U' R U' 
63. 5.67 B L' R U' R U B L 
64. 5.90 L' U' R' B' L R' B U 
65. 5.75 R B U' L' B' R' U L' B 
66. 5.35 L B' R L B' U B L' 
67. 7.93 B' L' B R L R' B R 
68. (8.08) B' L' B' R' L U' B' U L' 
69. 7.49 R U' L R' L R L U' 
70. 4.63 B L R' L B' U' B' R L 
71. 5.12 U' B L B U' B' R B' L' 
72. 5.70 U' B' U' B' L' R' U B 
73. 5.04 U L B U' R' B' L B' 
74. 5.32 R' U B' R' U R L B R' 
75. 6.80 U' B' U' R L' B U' R' B' 
76. 6.76 L B' U' B' L U' R B 
77. 5.39 B U' B' L' R U' R B' U' 
78. 4.67 U' L' U' L U B' L R' 
79. 6.73 L R U' L' B L' R U 
80. (9.55) L' R B' L B' R L' B' L 
81. 6.36 R B L U L' R' B' U L' 
82. 3.95 U L' B R' B U' B' R' 
83. 6.16 U' B L B R B' L B' L 
84. 6.76 B' R U' B L' B' R B R' 
85. 6.14 R L R' U R L' U L R' L' 
86. (2.29) B R' B' L' R' L' R B R 
87. 5.30 U' R' L' R U' R L' B' U' 
88. 4.33 R U R' L' U' L' U' L B 
89. 5.45 B' U' L U' B' U' L' B' 
90. 4.65 U' B R' B' L U L R 
91. 6.93 B' L U B' R' U' B L' 
92. 5.35 U B' L B U R' B' R' 
93. (3.23) R L U' R U' B' L' U' 
94. 5.43 B' U' R' U B R U B 
95. 7.13 L U' R' L' U B U' R 
96. 5.77 U R' U B L' U B' U' R 
97. 4.92 L' R' B R' B U B R' L' 
98. (2.93) B L U B U' B' U R' U 
99. 4.49 U' B' U R' L' R L U B 
100. 5.77 R L U' L B' U B L R'


The qiyi skoob is amazing.
E: WHAT JUST HAPPENED
avg of 5: 3.80

Time List:
1. 3.63 B' U' B' R' B L' U' L' U' 
2. (4.93) R U' R' B' U R U' L' 
3. 3.69 L' B' R L U L' R B' 
4. (3.61) R' B' R L R' L' U' L 
5. 4.09 B' R' B L' R L' B L'


----------



## Julian (Dec 8, 2015)

35.81 4x4 ao5, with a cyclone boys


----------



## Cale S (Dec 8, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.75 skewb avg1000



3.14, 4.11, 3.68, 3.87, (1.52), (2.52), 3.31, 3.65, 3.64, 4.09, 2.77, 2.71, 3.28, 3.89, 3.94, (5.45), 3.23, 2.90, 2.74, 3.08, 2.71, 3.91, 2.75, 3.32, (2.27), 3.21, 3.60, 4.25, 3.36, 3.13, 3.05, 3.62, 3.59, 2.96, (1.73), 4.25, 3.27, 4.59, 3.23, 3.52, 5.27, 2.64, 3.07, 3.52, (2.42), (7.39), 3.23, (1.64), 3.07, 4.38, 3.92, 3.11, 3.19, 2.85, 3.30, 2.58, 2.85, (2.06), 3.58, 3.08, 3.20, 3.31, 4.19, 3.66, (2.39), 5.06, 3.00, 3.86, 4.29, 2.75, 3.46, 2.63, 3.90, 4.31, 3.61, 3.92, 3.69, 4.42, 3.37, 2.93, 4.80, (6.24), 3.41, 3.22, 2.97, 4.13, 3.71, 3.06, 3.84, 3.56, 2.66, 3.64, 3.80, 4.11, 3.19, 4.73, 3.99, 4.96, 2.90, 3.92, 2.71, 2.82, 3.20, 4.24, 3.48, 2.69, 3.62, 2.74, 2.79, 2.85, 3.55, 3.56, 3.00, 4.55, 3.53, 3.69, 3.05, 3.32, 3.39, (2.45), 3.20, 2.60, 3.99, 3.74, 3.26, 3.52, 3.12, 5.00, (2.56), 4.13, 2.84, 3.54, 3.35, 3.60, 2.66, 2.85, (2.47), 3.55, 2.84, 3.78, 4.05, 4.14, 3.67, (2.49), (6.22), 3.74, 2.96, 4.05, 4.72, (6.11), 3.04, 3.37, 2.62, 3.13, 4.54, 4.05, 4.96, 3.74, 3.53, 3.69, 3.43, (DNF(4.61)), 2.82, 4.16, 3.54, 3.91, 3.73, 5.40, 5.36, (2.41), 3.69, 3.17, 3.21, 3.05, (2.17), 3.58, 4.45, 3.36, 3.57, (2.54), 2.84, 3.40, 3.64, 4.53, 3.00, 3.87, 3.64, 4.42, 3.76, 4.18, (2.11), (2.33), 5.16, 3.54, 4.45, 3.12, 3.61, 3.65, 2.93, 2.88, 4.24, 3.42, 4.38, 3.83, 3.72, 2.88, 3.61, 3.18, 3.22, 3.59, 4.50, 3.80, 4.21, 4.43, 3.48, 4.48, 3.02, 4.07, 4.33, 3.34, 3.64, 5.11, 3.63, 3.04, (2.38), 4.28, 5.15, 3.71, 3.01, 3.60, (1.98), 4.16, 3.46, 3.49, 5.35, 2.78, 3.25, 4.46, 4.58, 3.06, 3.73, 3.72, 4.53, 4.34, 3.35, 4.62, 3.46, 3.29, 3.36, 3.31, 5.20, 3.45, 3.70, 3.66, (8.15), 3.38, 3.39, 3.87, 4.05, (6.24), 4.38, 4.16, 4.56, 3.58, 4.53, 4.26, 4.21, 3.90, 4.69, (6.34), 3.60, 3.49, 4.53, 3.41, 3.93, 4.74, 4.43, 4.07, 5.33, (5.43), 3.48, 3.46, (6.61), 3.97, 3.44, 3.24, 4.85, 3.40, 4.17, 4.62, (2.27), 4.33, 3.02, 4.33, 3.68, 2.84, 3.29, (8.73), 4.50, 2.57, 5.02, (7.27), 3.28, 3.64, (6.06), 3.52, 3.55, 3.17, 3.37, (2.41), 3.62, 3.43, 3.35, 3.60, 3.14, 3.28, 4.33, 2.96, 4.14, 3.94, (2.39), 3.26, 3.87, (6.34), 3.62, 5.08, 3.75, 3.98, 4.94, 4.67, 3.62, 3.66, 5.34, 3.52, 3.83, 4.48, 3.52, 3.06, 3.49, 4.74, 4.19, 3.81, 3.69, (2.52), 5.33, 3.34, 3.54, 5.22, 3.21, 5.27, 4.25, 4.54, 4.19, 3.43, 3.41, 3.92, 3.03, 3.99, 4.96, 3.08, 2.97, 3.24, 3.18, 4.72, 4.79, 3.64, 3.47, 5.02, 2.85, 2.69, (5.44), 4.73, 5.17, 4.83, (2.52), 3.64, 2.79, 3.65, 4.98, 4.29, 5.08, 4.84, (2.47), 4.75, 3.69, 4.48, 4.81, 4.72, 4.38, 3.48, 3.29, 2.93, 3.96, 3.69, 3.35, 2.63, 3.16, 3.62, 4.99, 3.88, 3.61, 2.64, 3.67, 3.16, 2.94, 4.92, 5.26, (2.18), (2.54), 4.56, 3.37, 4.41, 3.38, 3.54, 2.95, 4.53, 2.98, 4.28, 2.92, 3.29, 4.68, 3.76, (5.52), 5.36, 4.77, (6.71), 3.90, 4.26, 3.04, (2.26), 4.37, (49.55), 3.54, 3.42, 5.11, 4.20, 5.32, 3.65, 3.70, 3.28, 3.93, 2.57, 3.44, 5.06, 3.28, 3.39, 3.76, 4.62, 4.27, 3.00, 3.75, 3.62, 3.38, 3.11, 3.84, 4.83, 3.02, 4.60, 3.56, 3.59, 3.24, 2.63, 5.36, 3.36, 4.30, 4.87, 4.16, 2.78, 3.15, 3.67, 3.12, 4.30, 4.63, 3.68, 3.26, 4.76, 3.42, 3.53, 3.16, 4.00, 3.21, 3.95, (5.45), (2.48), 2.96, 4.59, 3.32, 4.34, 4.13, 4.41, 2.69, 4.72, 3.42, 4.24, (6.43), 4.09, 3.76, 3.25, 5.27, 3.61, 3.85, 2.90, 2.72, (5.79), 3.40, 3.88, 3.04, 4.39, 5.08, 5.18, 2.67, 5.08, 3.95, 5.37, 4.23, 3.27, 3.76, 2.99, 4.08, 3.35, 3.25, 4.07, 4.25, (5.85), 4.30, 3.73, 3.03, 4.68, 3.72, 4.43, 4.16, 3.59, 4.54, (5.73), 3.31, 3.74, 3.46, (2.27), 3.00, 3.63, 3.57, 5.37, 3.59, 4.47, 3.37, 3.68, 4.43, 4.73, 4.34, 3.10, (2.25), 3.57, 5.08, 4.01, 4.82, 3.36, 4.00, 3.62, (2.27), 2.56, 3.55, 3.81, 3.44, 3.28, 3.44, 3.88, 3.65, 2.68, 5.11, 3.55, 3.35, 3.82, 4.28, (5.46), 2.95, 3.51, 2.93, 3.79, 5.21, 2.82, 4.80, 3.12, 4.11, 3.32, 4.34, 3.76, 3.92, 3.01, 3.41, 2.59, 3.03, 2.91, (7.35), 3.17, 3.70, 3.74, 2.73, 3.46, 3.60, 3.92, 3.13, 4.93, 5.20, 3.10, 3.62, 3.98, 4.10, 3.66, 3.25, 3.16, (2.04), (5.43), 3.85, 3.18, 3.35, 4.26, 4.31, (6.98), 3.82, (5.57), 3.09, (2.42), 5.30, (5.70), 3.94, 3.01, 4.00, (1:39.54), 4.77, 4.05, 3.57, 4.40, 4.75, (5.48), 3.99, 4.02, 5.02, 4.78, 3.82, 3.45, 3.94, 3.23, 4.04, (2.56), 4.26, 3.37, 4.76, 2.93, 2.92, 3.64, 3.23, 3.80, 3.30, 3.53, 4.38, 3.68, 2.77, (2.11), 3.13, 3.64, (6.14), 3.91, 3.04, 5.04, (1.86), 4.00, 3.64, 4.81, 3.74, 4.90, 4.88, 3.38, 3.58, (2.08), 3.81, 4.07, 5.03, 3.80, 3.29, (1.99), 2.70, 3.74, 3.76, 3.58, 3.08, 3.88, 3.34, 3.60, 3.10, 4.37, 2.72, 3.80, 3.51, 4.46, (5.43), 3.62, 3.81, 4.28, 3.09, 2.66, 2.80, (5.90), 4.78, 3.23, (2.54), 3.45, 3.52, 3.47, 3.10, 3.19, 3.35, 3.86, 2.69, 3.18, 5.24, 3.48, 3.76, 3.16, 3.01, 4.30, 4.65, 3.37, 3.60, (5.44), (6.64), 3.79, 3.53, 4.77, 4.12, 2.66, (6.16), (1.86), 3.54, 4.11, 4.09, 3.35, 2.71, 2.80, 3.38, 4.95, 3.39, 3.19, 3.29, 3.52, 4.19, 2.88, (6.44), 3.90, 3.77, 3.08, 3.17, 3.52, 3.67, 3.32, 4.15, 2.57, 4.87, 2.90, 3.32, 3.65, 4.43, 3.12, 2.71, 3.65, 5.22, 4.17, 3.22, 3.89, 2.87, 3.40, 3.56, 3.96, 3.62, 2.83, 3.86, 3.89, 2.99, (1.59), 3.74, 3.22, 3.75, 2.72, 4.05, (2.09), (5.57), 3.84, 3.29, 2.90, 5.10, 3.54, 4.17, 3.96, 3.70, (5.52), 4.74, 3.52, 3.60, 4.39, 5.04, 3.46, 4.48, 4.97, 3.56, 3.87, 3.94, 4.75, (5.76), 3.02, 4.25, (5.61), 3.65, 3.36, 3.66, 4.76, 3.18, 3.63, 5.00, 4.89, 3.34, 3.87, 3.56, (9.09), 2.98, 3.57, 4.19, 4.78, 3.59, 4.51, 2.88, 3.49, 3.57, 2.82, 4.71, 3.11, 4.53, 4.20, 3.33, (5.86), 4.69, 3.24, 4.82, 3.77, 3.73, (5.47), 3.92, (2.05), 3.62, 3.16, 3.46, 4.70, 4.76, 3.67, 4.26, 3.66, 3.82, 3.84, 2.65, 2.68, 3.33, 3.68, 3.81, 3.69, 3.43, 3.69, 4.11, 3.35, (6.42), 3.02, 4.40, (1.97), 3.30, 3.83, 4.10, 2.81, 3.43, 3.35, 3.85, 4.86, 2.77, 3.38, 3.74, 3.06, 3.78, 3.27, 5.16, 3.70, 3.52, 3.60, 3.51, 4.46, 3.32, 3.77, 2.94, 4.00, 4.95, 3.51, 4.92, 5.35, 3.17, 4.54, (2.41), 3.81, 3.44, 3.52, 4.45, 3.80, (7.93), 3.38, 4.54, (34.26), 4.83, 4.83, 3.13, 3.45, 3.67, 3.77, 3.02, 4.55, 2.95, 4.79, 3.51, 4.49, 3.83, 4.57, 2.62, 2.95, 3.52, 3.33, 3.57, 3.28, 2.91, 4.77, 3.71, 3.90, 4.67, 5.23, (2.32), 3.47, (2.11), 4.83, 4.54, 4.14, 4.67, 2.91, 4.67, 3.45, 3.41, 3.52, 4.46, 4.36, 3.24, 3.93, 3.26, 2.97, 3.72, (2.30), 4.29, 3.27, 2.66, 3.66, 3.32, 3.38, 3.23, 3.38, 3.84, 3.39, 3.84, 3.25, 3.78, 4.44, 4.84, 3.02, 3.31, 3.60, 4.35, 2.93, 2.97, 4.25, 2.77, 3.07, 3.28, 3.52, 3.08, 3.51, 5.07, 3.55, 3.34, 3.60, 3.13, 2.74, 4.61, 3.30, 4.27, 3.48, (2.50), (5.47), 3.56, 2.92, 4.50, 4.52


I should learn how to not fail as much


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 8, 2015)

42.51 ao5
45.90 ao12
SQ-1

No idea where those came from because I've totally been studying for a Spanish test all evening


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2015)

6x6 solves I did over the past few days
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-8
solves/total: 55/55

single
best: 2:32.19
worst: 3:27.53

mean of 3
current: 3:00.85 (σ = 8.37)
best: 2:49.43 (σ = 9.19)

avg of 5
current: 3:01.57 (σ = 7.14)
best: 2:53.64 (σ = 5.60)

avg of 12
current: 2:59.31 (σ = 7.00)
best: 2:58.91 (σ = 9.55)

avg of 50
current: 3:04.28 (σ = 8.56)
best: 3:03.87 (σ = 8.90)

Average: 3:04.41 (σ = 8.63)
Mean: 3:04.23

Time List:
3:14.60, 3:08.66, 3:09.08, 3:07.33, 2:32.19, 3:10.28, 3:16.71, 3:07.93, 3:10.12, 3:12.23, 2:51.41, 3:27.53, 3:07.45, 2:59.71, 3:08.86, 3:08.50, 3:12.65, 2:50.41, 3:16.00, 3:26.85, 3:06.59, 3:12.29, 3:05.27, 3:24.27, 3:06.86, 3:03.26, 2:54.28, 2:53.98, 2:52.78, 3:16.16, 3:04.20, 3:20.25, 2:48.03, 2:41.02, 2:59.23, 2:53.67, 3:09.68, 3:02.91, 3:06.26, 2:50.57, 3:13.58, 3:00.44, 3:17.26, 2:44.72, 3:05.58, 3:10.36, 2:55.03, 2:56.85, 2:58.55, 2:50.84, 3:13.48, 2:53.35, 2:51.21, 3:05.15, 3:06.20

Before this session I didn't even have a sub 3 mo3


----------



## imvelox (Dec 8, 2015)

From Italian open 2015:

57.28 5x5 NR single
1:54 6x6 NR mo3 (with a 1:57 pop solve  )
2:31.4x 7x7 NR single I'm going to cry, 0.2x from ER
7.91 clock NR avg wat (probably my first sub8 since may)
also nice 9.93 avg5, with 11.47+ and a high 8-low 9 solve extra solve that turned up a 11.0x


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 3:14.60, 3:08.66, 3:09.08, 3:07.33, 2:32.19, 3:10.28, 3:16.71, 3:07.93



Haha, that 2:32


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 8, 2015)

First time doing 3x3 FMC:
57 56 51=54.67 Mo3
Mo3 in only 1 Hour, next time I might try a lot solutions, this FMC was kinda rushed


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 8, 2015)

YAS
5x5 PB single on cam, 2:02.19
Clock PB single not on cam, 8.67


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2015)

9.69 avg12, 10.57 avg100 on 3x3x3

13.07 single, 18.95 avg5, 20.16 avg12 on Square-1

57.92 single on Megaminx


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2015)

two nice sq1 singles in 1 session:

(12.98) (-3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)
(12.31) (1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 8, 2015)

(7.21)

D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L' D2 B' L B R2 B U' F2 R 

x
D' R2 F r U R B'
r' U R U' R M U M' r U r' U' M' U' M r' U' R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
M' U' M' U' M U' M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M'

*8.32 tps*


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (7.21)
> 
> D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L' D2 B' L B R2 B U' F2 R
> 
> ...



Wow... you're Faz now


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Wow... you're Faz now



lol nope
most of the TPS was in second block and that y perm


----------



## sqAree (Dec 9, 2015)

3x3 pbs:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-9
avg of 12: 19.76

Time List:
1. 18.33 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R D2 F2 L R F D F' R D U B2 U' 
2. 21.05 U2 L U2 R F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 D' F' R' B R2 B' R2 D 
3. (27.53) R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' U2 F D' U' B U F2 R' F2 D' 
4. 20.86 F L2 B2 D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 D F2 L' R' U R' D' F U2 L2 D2 
5. 19.83 F2 D2 B2 L B2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 L F' L D' U' R F D' F2 D2 U' 
6. (17.28) D2 B L F B U F' U B2 L B2 L U2 B2 R D2 L2 U' 
7. 18.70 F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' R' B D L B U R' D2 B D2 
8. 18.35 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U R2 D2 L U' R2 B U' R2 D2 B2 L U' 
9. 18.38 U2 B' F L2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' B' R' B2 R D B' F2 
10. 22.72 R' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 B2 U' L' B R2 D' U F' D B F2 
11. 19.29 F D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B L2 B L' F2 R' D B L U F' D F2 
12. 20.10 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 D B2 U2 F L2 U2 B' D' R' U L F2 U

That is my first sub20 ao12 ever.
Solves 5-9 is my first pure sub20 ao5 and also pb: 18.47.


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 9, 2015)

wow what just happened... 
(9.31) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, 4)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)

reconstruction:
(2,6)/(1,0)/(-2,3)/(-1,-2)/(-3,0) (cubeshape)
(-2,-3) (wow what just happened)
u-perm on the bottom. 

should have been way faster, but I had a massive pause after CO because it was so stupid.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 9, 2015)

ok....4x4 pbs
54.912 avg of 5....55.091, 54.648, 53.691, 1:07.104, 54.998
like 1.5 seconds above my single PB lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 9, 2015)

1:23.73 megaminx PB single, everything went well until PLL which was Y perm for EP and E perm for CP...


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 9, 2015)

accomplisment. Finished school. Finally


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2015)

5x5 PBs

1:23.88 avg5
1:26.77 avg12



joshsailscga said:


> Haha, that 2:32



Yeah, that came out of nowhere  iirc centers were easy and edges were really fast


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-9
avg of 12: 9.883

Time List:
1. (9.118) B2 F2 D U2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 F' U F2 R2 B2 R' U2 F' D R' 
2. 9.586 B R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 R' B' L2 F R B2 U' R' D F 
3. 9.300 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D F2 R' D' F' D F' U L2 B U' B2 
4. 9.202 B2 R F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B' L' B' R' B' D U B F' D2 
5. 10.716 D R' L2 U' F D L U2 R' F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U 
6. 9.366 B' F2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R B D R2 B2 U2 L U B' D2 
7. (11.592) F2 R' L U' R2 B L' F B U D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 
8. 9.648 R' F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 B' L' R2 D' L U L' B' R' F' 
9. 9.988 D F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' F U' B2 D B2 L D F' U' 
10. 10.449 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F' U B U2 R D' L2 U' R2 F2 U D2 R2 B2 D' B2 
11. 9.908 U2 R F' B R' D B L F' D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' D2 F2 U' R2 
12. 10.667 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' L' D' F D L' U2 L' F' L'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 9, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-9
> avg of 12: 9.883
> 
> Time List:
> ...


I am scared  nice job!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-9
> avg of 12: 9.883
> 
> Time List:
> ...



O_O nice!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 9, 2015)

1.93 OLL parity


----------



## mafergut (Dec 9, 2015)

sqAree said:


> 3x3 pbs:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-9
> avg of 12: 19.76
> ...



You are catching up to me  and will surpass me in no time. GJ with that Ao12. Very consistent except for that 27 that probably was a messed up OLL or something like that


----------



## sqAree (Dec 9, 2015)

mafergut said:


> You are catching up to me  and will surpass me in no time. GJ with that Ao12. Very consistent except for that 27 that probably was a messed up OLL or something like that



Thanks, I give my best to surpass you. 
I think the 27 was me bugging for 10 seconds after the cross without seeing any F2L pieces. ._.
I don't use full OLL yet and don't orient edges while inserting the last F2L pair, but I already learnt the algs so I expect another boost in my times soon when I start using full OLL.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 9, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1.93 OLL parity



How?! That's just not possible. My parity alg must be awful


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2015)

biscuit said:


> How?! That's just not possible. My parity alg must be awful



I've done it in 1.96 and I average ~55 on 4x4, so that's perfectly possible.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> I've done it in 1.96 and I average ~55 on 4x4, so that's perfectly possible.



I guess I need to just practice a ton. Learned the alg in th edesc. Maybe I can get that to gt fast! Will have to watch your execution


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 9, 2015)

SQ1 PB single, 13.24  (for anyone wondering, a / move is a slash on the right, while a \ move is a slash on the left, I use \ moves a lot in CS/CO.)
(-5,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) /

(-4,0) \ (-4,0) \ (1,-3) \ (-3,-3) \ [Cubeshape]
(3,-4) \ (3,0) \ [CO]
(-3,3) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,1) [EO]
/ (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) [CP]
[EP]
My TPS thing is every / or \ is one move, and then add up all the U/D moves (my cubeshape for the this solve would be 4 + 4 + 1 + 3 + 3 + 3) and then divide that by 3 (a 3,0 move is roughly the same as a U move on 3x3). This way, it's 2.94 TPS,


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 9, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Solution doesn't work
> here.



I forgot inspection.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 9, 2015)

Wooooo 3rd sub 10 average.

Generated By csTimer on 2000-12-31
avg of 5: 9.85

Time List:
1. 9.85 B' U B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L F U2 B L' D' U R' D' 
2. 9.86 R B' D2 R2 U' D2 F D2 F' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R' 
3. 9.85 L' U L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 F' U' F R2 U' B' U2 
4. (8.03) F2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' R F2 U L2 F D L R' F 
5. (10.03) R2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L F R2 D R' D' B2 U2 R

Good luck calculating the average on that one.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 10, 2015)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> Wooooo 3rd sub 10 average.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2000-12-31
> *avg of 5: 9.85*
> ...



Hmmm, I wonder.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 10, 2015)

Pretty sweet ao5, not pb but only my fifth sub-13 I think.
Plus my first counting 10 
Unfortunately I closed qqtimer and lost the scrambles.

Average of 5: 12.82
1. 13.72 
2. (9.40) 
3. 13.90 
4. (14.72) 
5. 10.83


----------



## qaz (Dec 10, 2015)

(7.37) R' U2 R D R' F2 D F' U' R' U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R2

nice solve
y U' R' F D
R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' L' U L U' L U L'
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U' R' U R U R'
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U2 x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D

58 moves/7.37s = 7.87 tps


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 10, 2015)

I got this a few days ago, but I forgot to post. Not PB, but _very _close. 

(6.78) D L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D F' D2 F2 U F2 U' R F2

Reconstruction


----------



## sqAree (Dec 10, 2015)

3x3 ao100: 21.63, first sub22 ever.
Also pb ao50 of 21.47 in it, my second ever sub20 ao12 (19.87) and an ao5 that ties my pb (18.47).


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2015)

More Square-1... gotta learn proper cubeshape.

17.86, (22.21), 17.36, (16.09), 17.00 = 17.41 avg5
23.12, 17.86, 22.21, 17.36, (16.09), 17.00, 21.78, 23.94, 17.42, 17.47, (26.11), 16.70 = 19.41 avg12


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 10, 2015)

16.29 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)

EDIT: 4:20 in the morning and 5x5 PB single by a lot! Nice centers, mediocre edges. 

(1:12.38) B2 Fw U2 D2 Uw2 F' Lw Bw' Uw' U2 R' B Fw' D2 Bw2 Dw R B2 R' U' Fw Rw L2 Uw2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' Dw Rw2 L D' Lw' L D2 Lw Fw L2 D2 R2 U' Rw2 Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw2 Bw R' Dw2 L2 D F' Lw2 R F D2 Dw' Lw Fw2 L


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 10, 2015)

ok. ZBLL T set is 50% fixed. Slowly chugging away at the hunk of algs I know.
Hoping to get it all fixed for the Comp in Sydney next Sunday!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 10, 2015)

Finally stopped being lazy and learnt the Antisune, Pi, T and H CLL sets (in addition to the Sune set which I learnt before).

EDIT: Managed to get this

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-10
avg of 12: 2.593

Time List:
1. (0.297) U2 F U R F R' U2 R' U' 
2. 3.541 U R2 F U' F2 U' F' U' R 
3. (3.652) F R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' U' 
4. 3.289 R' U R' U R2 F' R F' U' 
5. 1.705 R U F U2 R2 F R' U R2 
6. 0.786 R2 U R' U F' U' R2 F U' 
7. 3.328 R F2 R' U2 R F' U2 F2 R U' 
8. 1.847 R' U' F R2 U' R F2 R' F2 
9. 2.563 U' R' U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R' U 
10. 2.635 F' R2 U F2 U R' U2 F2 R' 
11. 3.094 F' U F' R U' R' U F' R2 
12. 3.138 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2015)

so I can still 4x4 well

why can't i sub-40 single tho :c

stats: (hide)
number of times: 54/54
best time: 40.77
worst time: 55.25

current mo3: 47.78 (σ = 2.20)
best mo3: 44.91 (σ = 0.37)

current avg5: 47.78 (σ = 2.20)
best avg5: 45.32 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 47.30 (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: 46.41 (σ = 2.06)

current avg50: 47.80 (σ = 2.68)
best avg50: 47.62 (σ = 2.73)

session avg: 47.88 (σ = 2.85)
session mean: 47.94


----------



## imvelox (Dec 10, 2015)

avg su 5: 8.02

Lista Tempi:
1. 7.24 L' D L2 B' D L' F2 R2 D' F' D2 F2 U2 L B2 R F2 B2 U2 R' L' 
2. (9.66) R2 U2 R2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 D' R' U' B D2 L' U' L B2 R' 
3. 8.80 L F B U R L U D' F' L U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U 
4. 8.02 B2 R L F' L F' U R D2 R U2 L2 D2 R' B2 L D2 L' B' 
5. (6.16) D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 L B2 R' B D U2 R U' F U

PB avg5. Last one is oll skip


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 10, 2015)

feet PB first sub1 haha

42.40 R2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 L F2 D' B U B2 L2 R

R D' F R2 D' B //Cross
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //1st pair
y2 U R U' R' //2nd pair
y U' R U2 R' U R U' R' //3rd pair
y2 R U' R' //4th pair
y' R' F' L F R F' L' F //ZBLL

37/42.40= 0.87 TPS haha


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> feet PB first sub1 haha
> 
> 42.40 R2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 L F2 D' B U B2 L2 R
> 
> ...



You can stop now 
but really, nice solve


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> You can stop now
> but really, nice solve



Thanks! I just started practising again (for Cubelonia) Goal is sub1 I think


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 10, 2015)

Started learning CLL. learned the H and T sets, so 10/40. I wanna learn at least a set per day :3


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 10, 2015)

OMFG FINALLY!
2x2
avg5: 3.27
3.64 (7.23) 3.00 (2.67) 3.16
3.59 has been my PB for soooooo long :O


----------



## Torch (Dec 10, 2015)

11.89 3x3 ao100, not PB but the best I've done in a month or so. Very consistent, my best ao12 was only 11.36. Hopefully this bodes well for my comp on Saturday?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 10, 2015)

Moar feet PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-10
mean of 3: 1:00.03

Time List:
1. 53.44 R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 D' L R B' D2 R2 D' F' U2 F' 
2. 1:15.30 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B' U L B' F' D R' U F2 U' 
3. 51.34 F2 D' L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R F' D2 B' D2 U2 B' U R2 F2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-10
avg of 5: 1:05.45

Time List:
1. 1:07.61 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 L' B D' U R' F' D' B2 R' U2 
2. (1:17.33) R' U2 B2 L D2 R' U2 L R2 U2 F2 D F' L2 F' R D' R' B L' F 
3. 53.44 R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 D' L R B' D2 R2 D' F' U2 F' 
4. 1:15.30 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B' U L B' F' D R' U F2 U' 
5. (51.34) F2 D' L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R F' D2 B' D2 U2 B' U R2 F2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-10
avg of 12: 1:10.93

Time List:
1. 1:08.43 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L' F R D F' L' F2 D F' D 
2. 1:03.69 R2 L' U L D2 F' U L' U F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 D' F' 
3. 1:25.47 B2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 D B' D' B' U2 L' U' R' B' U' 
4. 1:00.22 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D U B2 U B' D' L F' U2 F2 D' R' U' L' 
5. 1:20.25 D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U F R' U R' U2 B' L F R' U2 
6. (1:40.80) L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 B R2 U F U2 L' R B L R U2 F2 
7. 1:07.61 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 L' B D' U R' F' D' B2 R' U2 
8. 1:17.33 R' U2 B2 L D2 R' U2 L R2 U2 F2 D F' L2 F' R D' R' B L' F 
9. 53.44 R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 D' L R B' D2 R2 D' F' U2 F' 
10. 1:15.30 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B' U L B' F' D R' U F2 U' 
11. (51.34) F2 D' L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R F' D2 B' D2 U2 B' U R2 F2 
12. 1:17.59 U' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B U R' B F2 D2 L2 R' D B'

and a 1:17.44 ao50


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 10, 2015)

3x3 PB everything but single

8.65 ao5
9.65 ao12
10.29 ao50
10.39 ao100


----------



## mafergut (Dec 10, 2015)

I donwloaded all of Andy Klise's PDF guides 
Now, where do I start? CLL, Mega LL, 3BLD, COLL, OH...


----------



## Cale S (Dec 10, 2015)

8.95 fullstep 3x3 single with xcross and OLLCP

L2 B' D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' L' F L' B2 U F2 U L2 F2

y' x2
U2 L2 R' D R D' // xcross
R U' R' // second pair
y' U R U R' // third pair
y2 U R U R' U' R U R' // fourth pair
U2 R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // OLLCP
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 // EPLL

first three pairs were really fast, kind of failed after that


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 10, 2015)

woooooo 0.92 2x2 5mover


----------



## nalralz (Dec 11, 2015)

12.51 3x3 average on camera with a full step sub-10! I wrecked the average with the 14 but the cross was very easy on 3 of them.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-10
avg of 5: 12.51

Time List:
1. (9.76) R U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 U F L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F 
2. 13.05 F L2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 D R' D2 B2 R D' B U' 
3. (15.44) D2 F' R2 F' D2 F U2 B R2 F' U2 L B' F2 D L2 D' B L' F 
4. 10.39 B2 R' U F2 L2 B2 R' F U' F2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B' R2 
5. 14.10 B F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 F' D B' U' L D


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 11, 2015)

16.08 ao25 - pb


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ao100 14.31 pb, maybe.
12.21 ao5, 13.21 ao12, 9.91 full step single.
Need to get sub 15 at the comp this weekend or Ima die.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

OMFG WAT 4X4
1:06.41, 1:05.47, (1:02.53), (1:17.87), 1:10.38 = 1:07.42 4x4 PB avg5 :O sub-Ty avg5


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 11, 2015)

wtf sub-14 SQ-1 average of 5 before a 14.xx average of 5... What just happened.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-10
avg of 5: 13.96

Time List:
1. 13.35 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(6, 0) 
2. (12.11) (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
3. 14.28 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, -4)/ 
4. (17.91) (3, 5)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
5. 14.27 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 11, 2015)

3.06 pyra ao50 :O


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2015)

2:29.50 6x6 PB single! O_O Didn't think I'd beat my 2:32 any time soon


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2015)

Brb, causally dying the corner. PB Mo3, Ao5, and Ao12! 

*Mo3: 8.24 (Solves 4-6)
Ao5: 8.73 (Solves 3-7)
Ao12: 9.73*

1. 9.98 R F' L2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 D' B' U F L F' U2 R U' 
2. 10.33 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 R' B' F' D' R U' L2 R' U' R 
3. 9.52 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B' R B' U L' B L F2 L U2 
4. 8.63 R' L2 D F2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R' B L R' B R' B 
5. 8.30 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D F' L R' D2 F2 U' L' D L' B' 
6. (7.80) F' R2 D L' F' B2 D2 R' U' R' L' U2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L U2 
7. 9.26 B L' F2 L D2 L' B2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 F R D' L' D2 F U L' 
8. 10.96 L D2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 D F' R B2 U L' D2 R2 B 
9. 10.17 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' U' F' L F' U2 B L2 D' L' U 
10. 9.57 F' L D2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 D2 B L D B' L2 U' R F2 
11. (13.02+) B U2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L' R' U2 F2 U R D2 R2 D R2 B R' D 
12. 10.60 R2 U' F2 U B U R' L B' F2 L' U2 D2 F2 R F2 R D2 L2


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 11, 2015)

Learned half of the L CLL set and reviewed the H and T set, 13/40 :3 Gonna learn some moar later today!

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Berd (Dec 11, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> Learned half of the L CLL set and reviewed the H and T set, 13/40 :3 Gonna learn some moar later today!
> 
> Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


The L set is easy, you should be able to get it done!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 2:29.50 6x6 PB single! O_O Didn't think I'd beat my 2:32 any time soon



wut no pls


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> wut no pls



Things got crazier

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-11
solves/total: 24/24

single
best: 2:28.41
worst: 3:23.35

mean of 3
current: 2:45.47 (σ = 16.54)
best: 2:33.67 (σ = 4.75)

avg of 5
current: 2:50.28 (σ = 10.68)
best: 2:39.89 (σ = 6.37)

avg of 12
current: 2:44.59 (σ = 9.11)
best: 2:43.63 (σ = 7.35)

Average: 2:52.78 (σ = 11.26)
Mean: 2:52.94

Time List:
3:03.95, 3:03.70, 3:23.35, 2:29.50, 2:53.42, 3:09.26, 3:01.79, 3:07.87, 2:53.54, 2:59.23, 3:03.87, 2:53.08, 2:47.62, 2:48.50, 2:34.94, 2:28.41, 2:37.65, 2:49.66, 2:47.08, 3:13.64, 2:44.02, 2:29.59, 2:44.21, 3:02.61

what even


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Things got crazier
> 
> what even


stahp

also lol pyra PB i think 
1. 4.41 U R U R' B U' B' U' l' u 
5 moves excluding tips lel

EDIT: pyra is silly
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 4.41
worst time: 14.30

current mo3: 7.19 (σ = 1.17)
best mo3: 5.80 (σ = 1.56)

current avg5: 8.00 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 5.65 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 7.86 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 6.81 (σ = 1.28)

current avg50: 7.79 (σ = 1.25)
best avg50: 7.52 (σ = 1.34)

current avg100: 7.72 (σ = 1.40)
best avg100: 7.72 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 7.72 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 7.84


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 11, 2015)

6x6

1:49.80, 1:45.54, 1:47.43 = 1:47.59 mo3 PB and single PB


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 11, 2015)

I hate myself. finally about to get a nice single with ZB when bada bing bada boom I recog the ZBLL at 7.5, its a fast one and then for some reasons I can't even begin to comprehend I decide to do OLL /PLL ending up with a 10.X I hate ymslef


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 11, 2015)

Feet
1:02 ao5
1:07 ao12
1:13 ao50

Let's go for NR


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

30th SQ1 sub20


----------



## DELToS (Dec 11, 2015)

I polished up on CLL recognition, so now I only need to learn the U and L sets for full CLL!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

YAS
OMFG YAS
SUB10 SKEWB AVG100 
9.82.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 11, 2015)

._.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-11
avg of 5: 8.87

Time List:
1. 7.71 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L F2 U R2 B' U2 F L' R U 
2. (10.92) U2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 R B' D L' D' F R2 D L' D U' 
3. 8.15 D' F2 R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F' L' R D F L' D' U R2 U2 
4. 10.75 L' R2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' L F D2 R' F' R2 U' R' D' 
5. (7.66) F' U2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L D' R2 D U2 L D B2


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 11, 2015)

OH almost PB: Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-11
avg of 5: 18.58

Time List:
1. 20.03 R' U' R' B' D2 R2 D2 L' B' F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 D' 
2. 17.35 D F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 R' B2 R D F2 U B' U 
3. (17.13) F' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 L D' B2 F D' L2 B' F2 U 
4. 18.35 L' F R2 B D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' R U B2 F D2 L' R D 
5. (22.14) R F' R' L' B2 D' R U2 R D2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm sub-20 now. I did an avg1000 that is 19.85. :O I AM SUB-20.


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2015)

28. 8.02 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 F D2 U' B2 F R U2 L' B' L2 U'

x2 // Inspection
R [U2 D2] L F' // X-Cross (4/4)
U2 L' U' L // F2L-2 (4/8)
R U2 R' U L U L' // F2L-3 (7/15)
R U' R' U2 y R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/23)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CLL (10/33)
U M' U M U2 M' U M // ELL (8/41)

41/8.02 = 5.11 TPS.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'm sub-20 now. I did an avg1000 that is 19.85. :O I AM SUB-20.



Ao100 really isn't enough. It's definitely a good sign, but not definitive. You may just have had a good day. I really don't think saying you are sub x is quantifiable.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 11, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Ao100 really isn't enough. It's definitely a good sign, but not definitive. You may just have had a good day. I really don't think saying you are sub x is quantifiable.



He said ao1000 though and I think that means something.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Ao100 really isn't enough. It's definitely a good sign, but not definitive. You may just have had a good day. I really don't think saying you are sub x is quantifiable.



I said avg100*0*. -_-


----------



## Kudz (Dec 11, 2015)

Recnently I got my very first sub 10 ao5, sub 14 mo100 and today I got sub 20 ao5 OH. yey.
Ohhh I started looking ahead, seems to be good idea


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 11, 2015)

14.09 Roux single.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 12, 2015)

2.95 Pyra ao50  
I made it Ma!!!!
Oh and 2.75 PB Pyra ao12


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 12, 2015)

Kudz said:


> Recnently I got my very first sub 10 ao5, sub 14 mo100 and today I got sub 20 ao5 OH. yey.
> Ohhh I started looking ahead, seems to be good idea



Wow that's a really lucky ao5. I have a mid-14 ao100 and only a mid-12 ao5.


----------



## Berd (Dec 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wow that's a really lucky ao5. I have a mid-14 ao100 and only a mid-12 ao5.


I have a 15.88 ao100 and a 12.71 ao5. Seems OK to me.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> I have a 15.88 ao100 and a 12.71 ao5. Seems OK to me.



I wasn't saying it was fishy, just commenting that it was really lucky, which it is. Getting lucky is not a crime


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 12, 2015)

35 FMC PB single!
I suck!

e: 16.55 3x3 PB avg12!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 12, 2015)

10.20, 13.61, 11.49, 10.04, 12.74= 11.48
Excite for tomorrow

E: ao12 12.83, man If i dont get sub 15 I dopnt know what Ill do


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 12, 2015)

Whaaa... I don't even do Roux lol

Average of 5: 16.36
1. 15.61 D2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D R2 U2 L D' F R D B2 D' F2 R U2 
2. 17.58 U D R U D' B D L2 D' F U' B2 U' D2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D' R2 
3. (14.26) L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 R B2 R2 U L2 R2 B L' D2 F D' L R2 
4. (24.65) U2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' D' B' D L F R' B' U2 
5. 15.90 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' R B' R' D' B F U B2 L F


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I said avg100*0*. -_-



Oops! My bad.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 12, 2015)

6.12 3x3 avg12 by Feliks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8HWovcaCf0
what even


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 12, 2015)

So...
Mirrorblocks was not what I expected to do an average of 160 today, but it's cool I guess 

number of times: 160/160
best time: 20.30
worst time: 44.56

current avg5: 34.17 (σ = 3.58)
best avg5: 26.03 (σ = 0.92)

current avg12: 32.08 (σ = 3.18)
best avg12: 29.60 (σ = 3.47)

current avg100: 31.68 (σ = 3.10)
best avg100: 31.40 (σ = 3.10)

session avg: 31.96 (σ = 3.17)
session mean: 31.98

PB ao5:
Average of 5: 26.03
1. 25.22 L2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 D2 R' B F' R' D2 L D' F' U R' 
2. (30.53) F2 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 L R2 D2 R' D' U' L' D' F' U B2 D2 B U2 
3. 25.84 U2 L' F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' R' U2 B2 F' L2 F D2 R' D' U2 L2 B' F 
4. (22.74) B2 R D2 B2 U F2 D F2 B2 R' L2 F2 R2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B 
5. 27.03 L' B R' U2 D2 B' D L' D L D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 R 

PB single:
20.30 
scramble: (I put the smallest cubie in top left): U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L B' L2 R2 D F R B D R2
inspection: x2
xcross: L R' F R D2
F2L2: y U' R U R'
F2L3: y' U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R 
F2L4: U' R U' R'
OLL: R' F R U R' U' F' U R
PLL: y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

I'm actually super pissed about the single because I had a huge lockup on the last three moves of the U-perm. This should easily have been my first sub-20


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2015)

Megaminx is <3

54.97 single

1:02.15 avg5
1:01.86, 1:04.85, 59.73, (1:04.94), (54.97)

1:04.03 avg12
58.20, 1:09.03, (1:17.36), 1:04.97, 1:02.96, 1:10.49, 1:01.86, 1:04.85, 59.73, 1:04.94, (54.97), 1:03.28


----------



## KRAMIST (Dec 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-12
solves/total: 57/57

single
best: 3.136
worst: 21.608

mean of 3
current: 5.901 (σ = 2.32)
best: 3.932 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 5
current: 4.296 (σ = 0.51)
best: 4.253 (σ = 0.45)

avg of 12
current: 6.270 (σ = 1.78)
best: 6.098 (σ = 1.61)

avg of 50
current: 7.278 (σ = 1.92)
best: 7.278 (σ = 1.92)

Average: 7.516 (σ = 2.00)
Mean: 7.880

Time List:
1. 10.057 U' F' U F' U F' U R F' R2 
2. 10.640 F U F' U2 F U2 R' U R' U' 
3. 9.391 R' F U' R' U2 R2 F R2 U' 
4. 4.817 R U' F' R F' R' F R' U2 
5. 9.304 F2 U' R F U R2 U R2 U2 
6. 9.840 R2 F' U R U' F U2 R2 U' 
7. 9.049 R' U F' U R' U R2 F' R' U' 
8. 20.440 F U' R U F' R2 U F' R' 
9. 5.752 F' U R U F2 R' F2 U' R' 
10. 10.833 R2 U F U F2 U' R U2 F2 
11. 11.730 U R F2 U2 R U F' U R' 
12. 6.280 F U' F U' R U' F2 R U R 
13. 10.000 U2 F U2 R' U R2 U F' R' U' 
14. 3.727 R F' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U 
15. 8.801 F2 R' U' R F2 U2 R' U2 R' 
16. 5.808 R F2 U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R 
17. 6.880 R' F R2 F2 U F' R' U2 R' 
18. 3.536 F2 U2 R2 F' R U R U' F2 
19. 5.424 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R F' R U' 
20. 6.041 U2 F' R2 U2 R F2 R' F' U' 
21. 7.544 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U' 
22. 6.232 R' F2 U F' U' R' U R2 F2 U' 
23. 7.048 F U2 R' U F' U R' U R2 U2 
24. 8.952 U2 F U' F2 U' R U F U' 
25. 13.463 U2 F2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 
26. 7.512 F2 R2 F' U2 R F' U R2 U2 
27. 8.944 R' F2 R U' F2 U R' U' R2 U' 
28. 7.544 F' U' R U R F2 U' R2 U' 
29. 7.704 U F' U R2 F2 R' U R' U2 
30. 6.448 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' F U' 
31. 6.616 U' F' R F' R F2 R' U2 R' 
32. 7.489 F R F R2 F R2 U2 F R 
33. 8.191 R U R2 U' R U' F R2 F' 
34. 4.776 R F2 R' F' U R' F' U R' 
35. 7.056 F' R F U F U2 F R2 U2 
36. 8.312 R U' R U2 R F2 R U' R' 
37. 8.424 R U F2 R2 U R2 U R F2 
38. 3.136 U' R' F R U' F2 U F U' 
39. 5.805 R U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R U' 
40. 7.018 F R' U R' U R' F2 R' F2 
41. 8.376  R' U2 F2 U' F' U R2 U F' 
42. 7.320 R' F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
43. 21.608 U2 R F R F U' F2 R F' U' 
44. 12.689 R U' F R' F R U' R' U2 
45. 6.840 R2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
46. 6.679 R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R F' U' 
47. 7.401 R2 U' F R' U' F U' R2 U2 
48. 6.480 R2 F R2 U F U F2 R2 F' 
49. 9.416 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R U R 
50. 8.568 F2 R2 U F' U2 R U' R U 
51. 4.624 F' U' R2 F' R' U' R2 F2 R' 
52. 7.496 U F2 U2 F' R2 F' U F U2 
53. 3.752 R' F R' F R U2 R F2 R 
54. 3.659 R U F2 U' R U2 R U F' 
55. 4.384 F R F' U F U2 F R U2 
56. 4.752 R2 F2 U F R U2 F R' F 
57. 8.568 F2 R2 F' R' U2 F U R U'

okay session really happy bout my pb average of 5 4.253


----------



## Julian (Dec 12, 2015)

29.97 4x4 single! with OLL parity wtf. got to oll at 24
yau/cyclone boys. Loving it.

also, 8.92 avg12

9.35 B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L B R' F2 D' L R D R' F2
7.94 B2 U2 R' F2 L B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U' B F R B' F' U F L' R2
8.87 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' L' D' B R' F U2 B' D2 L U
9.55 D' F2 L U2 F2 U B' D' R' F' B2 D L2 D R2 D L2 D L2 F2 L2
9.03 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 D U B2 R2 F2 L' F' U F2 D' R' D' R' F2 L
(7.88) F' R2 D' R2 F2 B R F2 L F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U D2 B2 D F2
8.74 F D2 U2 F U2 F L2 F' U2 R U' F R2 F' L2 F2 D2 L D'
9.25 U2 B2 D R2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B2 F' L D B2 R2 D' L' U2 L U2
(9.92) L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' U' L U R F2 R' D' L2 D'
9.55 U2 F U2 B2 L2 B U2 B R2 B R2 U R F D2 L F2 L B' R2 F2
8.89 B2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B R' B D2 F R' D B2 D
8.07 D2 B U' F2 R2 U R U2 D F R2 F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 12, 2015)

OH single pb 8.65 
U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D B D2 R' L B L2 D' R2 L D U2

x' R' U' L U' D x U' R // cross
z' R2 U R U' R' U R U' // F2L-1
x z' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-2
z R U R' U' R2 U' R U // F2L-3
x' U' R' U R U' R' U // F2L-4
R // AUF

4.5 tps


----------



## asacuber (Dec 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-12
avg of 5: 2.659

Time List:
1. (3.160) R' F R2 F' R F' R U2 R2 
2. 2.672 U R2 U2 R' U F' U2 F' R' 
3. (2.019) U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U F2 U2 
4. 2.952 R' U2 F U F2 R' U2 R' U2 
5. 2.352 F U F R' U R' F' R' U'

4 sunes in a row...(PB)
Lets carry this on to tommorows comp

Also,First sub 4 ao50 3.977
and First sub5 ao 1000 4.994
and a 4.091 ao100


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 12, 2015)

Finally learned how to predict EP (for LSE) during LR edges and how to skip/avoid dots case.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 12, 2015)

6.75 D2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D' R D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' L

z2
M' U Rw' R' D'
U2 L U L
U' L U2 L' U L U' L'
U' R' U R U' R2 U' R U R' U' R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 12, 2015)

did an ao100 in 1 session (which I rarely do )

pb mo3
Mean of 3: 7.769
1. 8.164 R2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D R U' F2 D2 L' B' U' F2
2. 7.563 R U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L U' L2 D B U' L' D U2 R2 U2
3. 7.580 D2 F R' D R L' B U' R' L B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D2 B L2 

messed up the ao5 then
Average of 5: 8.204
1. 8.869 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' U R2 U B' R' U2 F'
2. (10.402) B' U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F' R2 U B2 F2 L F2 D R D L' B2
3. 8.164 R2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D R U' F2 D2 L' B' U' F2
4. (7.563) R U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L U' L2 D B U' L' D U2 R2 U2
5. 7.580 D2 F R' D R L' B U' R' L B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D2 B L2 

counting 10's suck
Average of 12: 9.004
1. 8.421 F2 D F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F L' R U' F U' B2 D
2. (10.613) R' U2 B D' R2 L' U D' L' F' U F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2
3. 9.249 R U2 L B2 R D2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 D' U' L F R D' R'
4. 8.372 L B U' F U2 F D B2 L D2 F L2 F D2 F D2 R2 F L2
5. 8.869 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' U R2 U B' R' U2 F'
6. 10.402 B' U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F' R2 U B2 F2 L F2 D R D L' B2
7. 8.164 R2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D R U' F2 D2 L' B' U' F2
8. (7.563) R U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L U' L2 D B U' L' D U2 R2 U2
9. 7.580 D2 F R' D R L' B U' R' L B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D2 B L2
10. 9.286 R U' F' U R F2 D2 F D F2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' L2 B2 L2 B2
11. 10.370 L2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' U L B R F' L F' R D2 U
12. 9.323 F' D F' U R F2 R L' B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 D'


and 9.85 ao100, I thought I am faster 


Spoiler



verage of 100: 9.858
1. 10.082 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 L D R' U' F2 U L' F U' R
2. 9.924 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 U R' D' U L' U2 R2 B D
3. 9.180 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R' U L2 U2 B' U' L2 F' D' F L
4. 10.907 D' U2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' F' D L' R2 F2 L' B2 U
5. 9.348 F2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B R F L D B R' U F
6. 9.339 U2 D' R F D F2 R2 B L F D2 R2 B U2 R2 F' B' U2 B' L2
7. 10.774 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D2 F2 R' D' B' L D F2 D' B' U' F2
8. 9.671 D2 R B2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L D' B' R2 U2 F2 D B' R2
9. 10.804 D2 B2 R B2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L' B L' B F R U R' D' U2 B'
10. 10.154 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B R2 F' R U' L' B L2 F2 D'
11. 9.096 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L U2 R' B2 F2 R' U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R' B
12. 9.760 L' F2 R B L' B' U' R2 F' B2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2
13. 9.729 D2 B2 L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' F' R U' F U' B2 D F2 U' F'
14. 10.557 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L' B' L' F' D2 U F L' R2
15. 10.853 R2 F2 L U2 L U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 U L R U F' D2 B2 R' F'
16. 8.195 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B' R' B L' F D' L F' D2 R2
17. 10.666 F2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 U F D B D R U' F2 D2 F
18. 10.442 B L' U' R2 F U2 D' F2 R' U F U2 D2 R2 F2 B' R2 B U2 D2 F2
19. 8.854 F R2 F D F U' D L F B D2 R U2 R L U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2
20. 10.283 B2 D2 F D2 B D2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B' F L' U2 R U2
21. 10.432 R' L F' U D2 L B' L' F' U F2 D B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U L2
22. 9.280 B2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 R B' D' L2 D U R D' F' R2
23. 10.999 B' R' U' F' U2 D' F' R2 D' L' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 U2
24. 9.270 D L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F L B2 D' R2 F U L' D2 F2
25. 10.592 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' L' R2 U' B D2 L B D' L2 B
26. 8.301 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' B U2 L B R2 F U' L2 B2 R'
27. 10.456 R' D2 L F2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L D2 F L B U' R D2 R F' D2
28. 10.124 U2 R2 F R L U' F L' B R L2 U F2 L2 U R2 U L2 U D L2
29. 10.596 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 F' D' L' D' U2 L F2 L' F' U
30. 11.322 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L' D R' B' L' F' D B F2 U'
31. 10.845 B2 L D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R2 F' U' B' U' L' D' F' U2 F2 R'
32. 9.232 U2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 R2 F' D B' R' B U2 L
33. 9.381 B L2 U' R U D F2 R F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F'
34. 9.365 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F U2 R' B U' R' U' R' F2 L U2 F2
35. 10.592 R D2 R U' F D2 B' R F2 R D' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2
36. 10.930 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 B' F L' D' F' R' F' D2 R' D' F'
37. 9.596 D' F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F' U' L R D'
38. 9.165 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' U' R D2 U F R B2 F U'
39. 9.759 D' R' L' F L' F L' U' L D B' D2 R2 F D2 B D2 B L2 D2 L2
40. 9.599 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U F2 R B' D F2 D2 L'
41. 9.401 D2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B F' R2 U' F' R F R U' L B' U' F'
42. (12.124) L2 B2 L2 R2 D U B2 U L2 B2 L B F2 R U' B D U2 B U'
43. 9.919 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 L D L2 B R F D' R' U' F L
44. (11.451) D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F D' L' U2 L' D' L' U F' R' D2
45. (11.385) L' U' R D2 R2 B2 R U' B' R2 B2 L2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2
46. 9.932 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 D L2 F2 R F' L D2 R2 U R B L2 U2
47. 10.664 U L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D R' F' U L F2 R2 B U' F2 R'
48. 8.769 U R2 L' D' B R' B L' F D2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2
49. 8.673 R2 B2 U F2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 R' U F' R B D' L2 B R U2 L2
50. 10.798 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 U2 B' U' L' F2 L D R' F' L' U'
51. 9.178 R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U F2 R' F L' F U2 R' U R' U' F2
52. 10.062 F B' L' U' B' U' R L' D R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 B2
53. 10.579 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' U' F D L U2 R2 D B F
54. 8.421 F2 D F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F L' R U' F U' B2 D
55. 10.613 R' U2 B D' R2 L' U D' L' F' U F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2
56. 9.249 R U2 L B2 R D2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 D' U' L F R D' R'
57. 8.372 L B U' F U2 F D B2 L D2 F L2 F D2 F D2 R2 F L2
58. 8.869 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' U R2 U B' R' U2 F'
59. 10.402 B' U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F' R2 U B2 F2 L F2 D R D L' B2
60. 8.164 R2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D R U' F2 D2 L' B' U' F2
61. (7.563) R U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L U' L2 D B U' L' D U2 R2 U2
62. (7.580) D2 F R' D R L' B U' R' L B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D2 B L2
63. 9.286 R U' F' U R F2 D2 F D F2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' L2 B2 L2 B2
64. 10.370 L2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' U L B R F' L F' R D2 U
65. 9.323 F' D F' U R F2 R L' B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 D'
66. 10.648 R2 F L' F2 R B2 D R' F B' U D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D
67. 10.321 F2 R' B2 R2 U' D B' U' F' R B' D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2
68. 8.101 L' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' R2 U B' L F' L U L' F' D' U'
69. 9.174 B L2 B F2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 F' R2 D L' U2 L' U' B L' F R' B'
70. (11.777) L2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 L R2 U2 R2 B' D B L F2 L R U'
71. 10.800 D2 B L2 B2 R2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' D F' R' D U F2 U2 B' L'
72. 10.565 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D' F' R' B L' F U' L F L2 U'
73. 9.674 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 U B R2 D' R' F2 U F' D' B2 U2 R'
74. 11.179 U' D' R' U F2 B D B2 D' R' F' B R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2
75. 9.993 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 U B' L D' U2 B' F D L R'
76. 9.736 D' R U B R' L2 B' U' D' R L D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 F2
77. 9.871 F U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 U L U F2 U' B R F' U B2 R'
78. 10.112 R2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 B2 F' L F2 L2 U2 L2 B D' U L'
79. 10.914 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L' D B' D2 R B' U' L' D' B'
80. (7.843) L B' D' B' U2 L' B D2 L' D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F B2
81. 8.224 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 B R U L' R2 B' D' R F
82. 10.687 F B' D2 R2 L U2 B' U' L' U2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2
83. 9.574 R2 F2 R F2 L B2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 U' R' U' B R2 F' R B2 L F
84. 9.177 B U2 L2 U2 B' L F' L2 U B2 D2 R L D2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2
85. 10.225 D' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F U' L' B U L U2 R F2 D2 F'
86. (11.631) F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 B L' R F L2 B' U' B2 R' D2
87. 10.104 U D' B' U' R' D' F R2 U B2 L F2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2
88. 9.765 R D2 F R2 B2 D' L' F R' B U F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2
89. 8.899 L2 D' B' U2 L D2 R2 U' L' U F2 U' R2 U D F2 D' R2 F2
90. (6.743) B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D F U' B F' D2 F2 D R
91. 9.723 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U B U' L2 R' D F2 L' B L2 F
92. 9.924 R' U D R2 F' U2 F R U' F B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L' D2
93. 8.823 L U2 B2 L D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R D R2 D F2 R F' L D2 L F
94. 10.719 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 U' L U' B L2 D2 L U B2 R D2
95. 9.458 R2 U2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' U' L F' L' R' B F L' B2
96. 10.069 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 R' D' B L2 D' F' U' R2 U' R'
97. 10.702 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U B U2 F' U2 R2 F U' R' D' U
98. (7.601) D L' B2 U' B L B L F' U2 F2 B2 L F2 L' B2 R D2 R'
99. 10.167 L R B2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 R F2 D2 F' L D2 B' D' L' D2 B2 F2
100. 10.431 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' D F' L2 D' R' F U2 B' L R D'


9.63 ao50 in there tho


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Finally learned how to predict EP (for LSE) during LR edges and how to skip/avoid dots case.



:O Is that going to make you even faster!?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> :O Is that going to make you even faster!?



for OH yes, but for now noticing stuff like that is hard when I'm doing 2H.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 12, 2015)

5x5 Ao100!

number of times: 100/100
best time: 2:03.45
worst time: 2:55.80

current avg5: 2:37.83 (σ = 6.50)
*best avg5: 2:17.75* (σ = 5.89)

current avg12: 2:34.06 (σ = 8.04)
*best avg12: 2:23.54* (σ = 8.70)

current avg100: 2:29.97 (σ = 8.22)
*best avg100: 2:29.97* (σ = 8.22)

session avg: 2:29.97 (σ = 8.22)
session mean: 2:29.88




Spoiler



Average of 100: 2:29.97
1. 2:35.06 F B' f' L' f2 r2 L l f d F d' U2 F b' U' l2 U' l B l R' u b U l R2 u2 b2 l R2 U' d2 L F l' b2 U r' U2 r2 l f B d F2 d B' R' d' U2 B b R2 b2 f' U r2 D f2 
2. 2:40.56 b2 u' L2 d F' L F' d' u2 B' L U d' l d' r l' f r' d' l' F' f u2 d2 l2 d' b r L d B r D2 u2 L' R2 b2 D2 U2 r2 U2 d L2 U D2 F2 l' d2 D' U2 r d2 D' f u2 B2 l' r R2 
3. 2:30.01 r' F2 B d' D' u B2 u' R F2 l2 D' b' r' R2 D2 U2 F2 d u F' U' B d' R2 f d2 r' b D F' U L2 f2 F' b' B2 L2 R2 B2 L' D R' l' d2 B2 u2 b2 F L2 d D2 r R2 u b2 L d b D' 
4. 2:34.29 R l' L2 r B L' R' D' U f L2 B l u2 r' L2 D2 B F' D2 f B2 r2 u2 L d' D' L' r R l2 f' d' R U F r2 u' B R' l' d l' b' U2 d2 L2 f' l2 U2 B' R U2 D' B2 F2 r' f2 l2 L 
5. 2:25.40 R2 l' r' d2 L B2 U u' b l' U' L' r' l2 D2 l' d r' f2 R' d l' r' R d' L2 b2 d' f B2 b' L' r2 f2 L' R2 l2 F2 R r U2 b2 r U R2 d b2 r2 u D2 R' B u2 F' f2 u2 f2 b2 D' f2 
6. 2:29.23 u' r f2 F u l' f' B' d2 L' b2 U u' D R2 F' l L u' l' f R' D U' r' R2 F L2 b2 B' U2 u b2 D2 B f2 r' f2 b r2 F2 f2 u' R' l' f' L f u' R' D' u d' L2 l2 R' b' f2 u2 r 
7. 2:30.36 l d U b l2 F' U F r2 d2 f l2 d b' U' u d r2 b' r' u' B' U2 L2 R' b2 D' L2 u d' f2 L2 b2 F B f' r' d D R2 L2 r f r f u2 F2 D B r2 F' R D B2 F R' u L' b L' 
8. 2:24.18 u' r U l2 d2 b U2 B2 U2 b f2 l' U' u' R' L f' d' b' l' f u' U2 b' U2 r d2 R2 F l' d' r' U' L2 b' B2 D2 d' u r' U2 D2 B' L B' L b u' d2 U2 f2 u f' R2 d2 u b f l L 
9. 2:34.60 r2 D2 R2 D' l' f' U2 F' L B l' L' f u2 D R2 U2 D B2 b2 F d' B2 R' d' U B f' l b D' l L' f2 d2 R' u2 F2 B' r B' b R' r2 U' b2 F2 d U' R2 d2 D2 L' D2 L' F B d F2 R2 
10. 2:32.28 R2 F' u b L' f2 u2 f' U B r' L2 B' u2 b D2 L2 U r F2 L B d u' U' r' U' f' F L' D b2 B R2 l D' F' L' f' l b2 f B2 d U' r2 d r f2 L' b' l' D2 u2 B L' D2 F' R r2 
11. 2:41.51 F' r' d2 L F2 u f l' u2 B R2 d2 R' B' l2 L R' d' F2 l B2 R2 d U2 F' d2 U R2 U' u' r2 B2 r' f' U' D' b U F D B2 F D' U' R b l2 D l2 B' b2 r' L' u2 F d' F2 U r L' 
12. 2:34.67 R' u R2 f d D r2 R' f l b U2 r2 b u' U r L D R D' B2 d' R L2 d' r2 u d' l D U' d u' L2 b2 l d U' b B2 u F' f D' b2 f R' f2 d L D' f' L2 l2 b' F' f2 l2 U 
13. 2:47.74 F' d2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 u2 B L' r' D2 b L2 D2 d b' B r D F' L2 F2 U2 F f' l R b2 L2 l' F B2 L F l' b U' D' l2 d F R U' R' u2 b f' F' U2 u d' f2 l' F2 r2 d2 u' L f2 
14. 2:32.35 B' f2 D l' r L2 b B2 D' d2 L u' r2 d u' b' l' f' F' r' D' d U' u L' d F B' b' R' L r' U2 r' d2 D' R' l' r D2 d r' L u' L' U' B2 R2 U2 D r2 d D2 F r L f' D' u' l' 
15. 2:16.54 l' d2 f' l2 u2 B' f r l' U R l L B2 L r2 u2 r2 L u' R B' R2 f2 D2 r' l2 F L2 l u2 l' U' R2 F B2 D2 u U2 B d' u2 r L' b D2 B' F b' L d B2 U f' r b2 L R u2 b' 
16. 2:32.27 f2 D u f' R F' f U2 R' l' f' D' F U' B2 F' l f u F2 r' f' L2 b2 f d r2 f2 r U f l U B l' F d2 u l F2 b2 l d' l' d D F2 r d2 L2 D r2 D B' b' r b' L2 u' b2 
17. 2:32.72 R' U' u b U2 r2 R2 d' l' F' d2 r2 l' u D R2 b d b' U' b' l d l R2 d2 D2 b l' b' R' U' b2 f' F r u2 B l L2 F' d U' l2 d2 u D' F' r2 b d2 r R' d2 f b2 F' l f F2 
18. 2:34.50 D2 B b2 l' B2 U2 d F2 f' R r' U' R L f' R' L' d2 r' F' B' l2 U' L2 R' F' B r' b2 L2 b D l' r U' D L' r' R u l b2 L2 R2 D2 r2 d B2 b2 l' b' B2 l2 D' B l' L d u F' 
19. 2:38.80 L2 D L2 B2 f d' D2 l R2 U2 d2 B2 F' R u2 D2 b' B l' F U' d2 f2 D' u2 d' R D' r d2 l' f B2 L' u2 R2 U r d r l2 U2 F' R d2 r R2 b2 L2 B2 f D' b l' B2 b D2 B' r f' 
20. 2:24.48 R' d' U l2 b' L R D d2 u2 U2 b2 r2 L F' l D2 l L2 F d2 U2 D u2 f2 B2 b' L B' R' r2 U d f d f' r L2 d2 U' F f' U B u2 b B' L b' R f r' R2 b B2 u U2 f2 l2 u 
21. (2:10.06) D2 b' f' R' f d B' D' u l2 b2 D U2 f' d b2 B' D2 b2 R' r' u2 B F2 f' l B u2 l' r' L' f' B' U l2 f2 U2 b F B u' D' U' b2 L2 u r B' r' R2 l' B' r2 F' L' R' f B u2 L2 
22. 2:26.00 u' F r' L f' b' R2 D' B' L l2 u d2 D' F L f' D L2 F' b' d2 l d2 B' u D2 f' U2 r' B' b U R2 L' r u L u r u D2 f' L2 f2 L2 D' L' F' u B' D' l' D' B l U' D r U2 
23. 2:32.31 U' D b F d f U L' D' r l' B2 U u' d f' b' B' D u' l2 f R2 u2 D2 F2 R' f' R f' B U b r B l u' b' f' F2 u2 f2 l D' F2 L' f' D l D' F2 d' R2 l' D' d' u b' R B 
24. 2:27.04 B' F2 f2 r2 L' F U' b' l' U R2 L' D R l r2 f u f2 l U' u2 R2 b' U' r' u' R u2 f U f' R2 d2 F2 D B2 f' l2 u2 r2 d2 R b' d' L2 u2 F2 f l d' l2 r d' D' R B2 F2 L' d 
25. 2:27.51 f' l2 U d R' l' f R' d D' b' F' d F2 l2 u2 L B2 u2 r F' D r b' u' U2 r' D2 u2 L2 B' u2 L d' L U2 b r d2 B2 r' R' u' U' L' l U2 u2 L2 D U2 f U' L' u' f L' d2 R b' 
26. 2:22.04 B U' r R2 b2 U F2 D' d' f2 U b R' B2 b d2 l' B2 U D R U' b D2 R U B2 u' l' B b2 r' f' R' L2 U' B2 R2 D d r b U2 R' l' L F2 D2 U2 R d2 l2 f' L2 D2 L d l' R u' 
27. 2:29.63 U u l' d F l2 b f2 U' f B D2 d' f2 l2 u' r2 u2 f' L d' R B2 L D2 U2 u' r l B d F' R2 B u R2 u2 D2 b L D' u' f' r' l b F B L2 b L r2 b U2 B' L' U' F2 u L2 
28. (2:55.80) R' r2 l' F2 d u R' f2 b' U D u B b2 u2 F u' b R' L2 b2 r' l D' F b2 R U d' F' d' D2 f' L b L' u D b' f' r2 L' F r U l' r D' F u2 R f' d' U2 B' u f2 l' D2 l 
29. 2:29.68 r2 F2 L2 U2 b2 r2 b2 B2 l' R f' D l r2 F u2 L' B' l' B2 D' L' F2 b' U' d2 F' R F2 B' D R B2 d' l F u U F r U r f' l2 U2 r2 b R' F2 l2 r u' L r2 B2 l' u2 b2 u R2 
30. 2:22.10 U u R u2 R' D' L B u' L f' d' L2 d B l B D' F U2 l2 R u' D2 B L2 D' L F2 b' u L2 U d' R2 b2 d2 f2 R F d' R' U' D2 L d' D l2 b' D r2 U2 b' U2 B' u2 d D R' f 
31. 2:15.40 l' U L' u' l' F2 l b F' f2 L f D' U2 r2 L R2 d2 R L2 u l F l2 f2 l' R' d2 L2 u2 B u F' r2 b2 L' f' u2 r B' b U2 D' b d' l' L F D' U2 F2 R u R U F' l' d' F' D2 
32. 2:17.08 U' l2 U' l2 u L f' u' B' d2 U r2 U2 R2 U r2 L2 b r' b2 D L D f2 r F' d' U' D2 F2 r' B2 L f' L' b2 R' d F b U2 L U b2 u2 r2 d2 R' r' F2 D2 d' u2 l D' u F' f' r L2 
33. (2:52.19) u2 L2 F' D' u' R2 u f2 F2 U2 b' D2 r2 u' r2 u' r' F' u2 b' l d2 B' R b2 d' B2 D2 F B U2 F r l2 b2 l R' F l d2 b2 f' l' b' R2 b2 u r U2 B' L D2 U B' l r L2 b2 d' L2 
34. 2:11.86 u' b L' D F' U2 b2 r2 l U2 r2 B' F2 d' L' d F L' U' d' L2 l' R u' b f l F2 B r l' d f2 R D2 f2 l' L' R B2 L' D' F2 l2 R' U f2 D B f b2 D' l' F U2 B F2 f2 u2 B2 
35. (2:48.51) B' u b' U D' l U' R2 L' B2 f' l b' u B' U r L f' L2 d' F2 b' r B U' f B R f2 r2 R u2 l r' D r2 l' B' u' D r R2 d b' d2 l D' d2 r' F u' b r B' r F d2 B' d2 
36. 2:36.34 f' L R' l' r2 d' b f2 D2 b2 B R2 F' u F D' d2 L2 F' f b l D2 r2 f R2 b' R' D l B l2 L U' r' l' f' F' R2 D u2 B' D b2 B' d2 L' l' b' L l d2 U D r' R2 d' F2 D' L2 
37. 2:22.68 F2 R' b R2 B2 f2 b2 F' r2 l2 R f F2 l f2 l' u2 R' B D2 R B' F2 r' u' b B R L' F2 D d' L2 U2 f2 B' R' U' r' B' L R f' R2 B2 b l' D f' L2 F2 R l' b2 d' B' f b' l' u' 
38. 2:22.64 d l2 U2 B' r b2 F' R' L' U d2 R' l2 d' L B' d' u b L f d' u r D R' u2 f' F' L B f2 l2 R2 b' B L2 d2 B' F2 r2 B L2 D2 d' F2 b R U F' D' F' R l2 D' B2 L' b' r' u2 
39. 2:12.18 D2 l D2 f r b' B d' R f2 b' D r' D d2 l F d F2 d2 F b' r2 f' u' f' u' r D' R F2 L b' f' F U' l F2 B' u' R l U' r L' u' R2 d2 r' B' L f2 l' u2 R2 u2 U F l f 
40. (2:06.48) b' U' b B2 F' u U' B d' U2 D' F f' R2 l' d2 u b2 D U f R2 U B2 D f2 d' B2 f2 F' r2 D' F R U2 R2 d L' D2 l2 r' f2 U d2 l b B F' l' F B l2 f' U2 d f2 b2 r2 F B' 
41. 2:34.42 f2 D b L' D' l2 d b2 d D' u b2 F2 B' f r u' f2 r' u2 D' U' B' L f' d R U2 D' F2 B f u d2 f' D u' l U D' f l' u' U d' r' R2 B2 R2 r L2 b2 l r' b2 U2 F' B b f' 
42. 2:24.06 D2 R' F2 B2 l' R' U2 u2 D' R2 d f l' F2 b R' r' f' D' l2 d2 L2 f2 d2 u D2 L2 f2 R2 r' D' b' r2 B' f d' l' r' u2 F' d' u2 l L d l' L2 r R' D' f' R F b B' L D2 r2 L2 u2 
43. 2:35.36 B D' u R2 r2 f2 U2 D2 u2 R' L2 b' f' d2 B' F d f' u' F2 d2 b' B' r2 b2 u D2 U L2 U u l2 f' b2 F' B L d' L2 U' b r2 f2 R2 l2 b' F2 d' F' R b2 R u2 f2 u2 r2 B U' f B2 
44. 2:33.10 U2 b' f2 r2 F2 B2 d B2 b u' B2 u' f2 r' f L f2 B' l L D' L' F' L' f' F' b2 r F' f' b' u2 U d L' D L' u2 d' B2 l' D F2 r2 U2 u2 L2 B' U2 D2 f2 R b' L' D L' b L2 F2 R2 
45. 2:21.49 D B' R' r' d D U2 F B2 b r' U l2 d2 F2 u' D U2 R2 f' F2 U R' u R' B2 F2 d u' L' r' b r U' l f2 L2 u' d' r2 U' F2 b B' D R2 b F' r2 D' d F' b2 D f L B' U' l2 F2 
46. 2:28.89 d' R2 f' U2 F f L B2 U' F' l2 d' D b' B2 D R' d2 B' f' R b2 L D2 R' F' l b' U' b2 d' r b' U2 D F D2 b' U r' B' L f' r2 L' f' D' R f' l2 B' r' U' F U' l b2 D' r2 U' 
47. 2:29.41 f B' u' R' r2 u' B F2 u d' D b2 r2 F B' D l F u' f2 r' B r R2 U' l2 D' L2 R r' D' L D' L B2 R2 D U' f2 B2 b L' F b L2 U r2 u' R F2 d2 b2 U2 f2 D2 d' b R L' B' 
48. 2:11.58 r2 f d D f2 B2 L' u L2 b l2 d b' l' u2 U r2 F2 r' U' d2 r2 d b d B' l f' d f2 B' L b F2 r' F' d2 r2 F' D' b2 L b2 R D2 B' L d' U2 B r' F R f2 d r D L2 u2 F 
49. 2:22.36 L2 B2 r2 F R2 F' B r' U b2 D2 u R2 r2 F2 U2 r B' b2 F' U D2 l2 B' R' F' u' U D' F2 d U' L2 U2 f r' L' b' D B2 b2 D L2 b f' U' d' r' B' R' B F U2 d2 f' r F2 R D2 U 
50. 2:28.29 D u' F2 D2 f U2 R' d f2 F' L2 U' l2 D2 d' F' R2 f2 d D u2 R2 f D2 r l d2 L R B2 R L2 D L' l U' d' u' R U2 u' l' b L D2 L2 U l2 d' r2 l F2 b2 D' B2 r2 F2 U d f 
51. (2:49.05) F2 d R b2 d' L2 l' r2 B' R' l2 U' b B2 U' D' R' L l' b' B d2 l R b R' d R2 r2 f' R L2 u' b2 B2 f' F2 l2 D U2 L b2 F2 r D2 R2 F' d D2 l' R f' l D2 u2 f2 D L2 R' U 
52. 2:40.16 l D2 r b' U2 R2 l' U' b' f2 R B2 U D' f2 F' R l' b' F' u2 r' L' d2 U B' F U' u2 f2 L' U f r2 b' F u d2 r l' u2 l2 R2 D' B' U' L' d' l2 b2 U' d2 B2 l2 F' u' D r2 f d' 
53. 2:13.60 l' d2 B' b d r D' r R b l' f u2 B' u R F r F2 D2 l2 U' r2 f u' f D' F' D r2 u2 R' l2 f U2 L2 l2 r' f l2 r2 U' R' L2 d2 L2 u F' l' F2 l U2 d' f u' l2 u F2 u' D 
54. 2:15.16 L2 u l U2 B R f U' u' d2 R2 b2 D2 l b D2 u' F D' L2 r b2 r' R' l2 B2 d u' F2 d' D' U L' d L' D f L d2 l' U' b' U B' F D2 b' U' f2 U R D' U u B d' R2 F L2 R2 
55. 2:24.50 R' B2 b' l2 f2 l2 b R2 d' r' U' F2 f' B R2 L2 B' r' B l F' R2 b2 U d D' B F' d' f' d' l2 U2 D' L2 d2 b' B l' r' b' D' l f' B l' F f2 l b2 d U' l' L' F2 L' b' l2 U2 u 
56. (2:09.79) d' U' R2 L b B' r' f2 u f' B2 R r' L' F' f' b U2 l' u F2 D2 F2 r u2 f r2 f' b2 D' r' L R2 F l u' F r' l' F2 L' d B2 r F D2 R' f U' b2 l2 U' l U' B2 L u U' F b2 
57. 2:30.56 d u' U b2 r' d L2 B' F' r2 f2 u' b U R' B U2 b u2 r R u' r2 u L' b2 U2 l r d D2 u' r2 L f' U l d2 u f' B R2 d F u B2 L' R' r' l' f b l2 B U' f2 d2 b2 R' L 
58. 2:29.02 B' r' F' d f2 D2 r2 R2 b2 l d B' U D2 L R' f' L B' R' f2 u2 r2 f' l2 D' d2 f' l2 B' D2 d' r B U' f' l D b B' f r' B U2 D2 b l' u' r' b2 d l L2 R2 F' b2 u l2 B l2 
59. 2:26.94 r2 B f2 l b2 D L2 b F2 l b2 D2 U2 L b' l2 L r f' d2 u2 r F r B b D' B2 u F2 f U2 D L' l2 f2 b D R d' r b' B L b2 d u2 L U2 L r' U' u F r2 L u2 f2 F b 
60. 2:26.21 u2 D U2 b f L' b' F' L B r' u R B2 d2 u' f' R' b r' D r U u F2 r2 R2 f d f2 L' u2 D' b' u' B U2 R2 l' f' u R2 d2 F2 B' u' L2 B' b D' L2 D2 l' L2 u' f2 d U' L R 
61. 2:39.27 d' b2 B' F u2 d L B2 U2 f2 B2 D2 R u B' D' b' L' R' l' B2 r' L' u' r u2 b' l' D d' l' f' R' D2 d b' B d2 f2 L d2 r2 U D' f2 U u D2 r u' B2 l b2 f L' U2 b2 U' R' r' 
62. 2:32.56 u2 U' b' B' l2 b2 R2 f' R L d2 B' l' r' B2 b u' f B r' R2 f2 B2 r2 l f2 U2 r2 b L' B L' l2 u B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U b l' f' D' L2 D u' R' l2 u2 d f' L2 b2 F r2 R' L f' R2 
63. 2:43.28 D' u' R' r' B2 d2 f' l F2 U D2 b2 B' u' F D' F2 r l' b' B2 L' u' b' F L' R u2 b' d2 R2 B2 b R2 d L B l' B2 u L2 r' d f d l2 F' r' L' l D2 U R' B2 l U L' R r2 f 
64. 2:32.39 U2 D B' U' r' l2 B' f' l F2 U2 F2 D2 f R2 U' d2 l2 R2 r d' B U r' u F2 B' U d' D f' R u D U R2 b' r' F2 U2 u2 f r' D' U2 R2 U2 R b' l2 r2 D l' B' d b2 B' R' D2 F2 
65. (2:05.68) b F' r2 f' F2 u2 L R' r' D' l B' U u2 R f' B' d U2 F' B2 U B2 F2 L' U' B2 R' r B' u2 f2 B F D' l F' l' D' f F2 l' r2 b' B F L l' U R' l' B f2 F' l' L U l2 U' r2 
66. 2:20.69 R' B2 D' F u' L' l' U' l2 D L' r' u' U' R2 F2 D' F' R' f F' U f R B2 l f2 B' F l' d' l' f' b D2 r2 B f U2 r' R f U' b' r' L2 B2 b R r2 U2 R2 b l b2 u U b2 r' D2 
67. 2:24.92 l' L2 f' b2 B2 d' u' r' B' L2 b2 l U u2 B2 b2 d R' f' D2 B2 D' R2 l u d B R' D' L' R d2 L2 u2 B2 D u2 l2 D' f2 b' D' f2 r' R2 l F2 R' f F2 l' r u' d L' f b2 B2 F' l' 
68. 2:21.13 U' f' u r' u b2 R b' L b B l F2 f2 B2 L U' d' u R' d2 u2 l' R2 f' U' B2 u2 L D L' D' r b' B' R f2 L l2 B f b L B2 F b2 D2 r f2 F B R F R2 u D2 F u U' B 
69. 2:38.50 l' d2 F' f b D' b r u' B' D2 F2 f l' B2 D f B2 b F2 U' D' F2 B' U' l F R l' D U r2 d' l R' F2 R2 B' d R' F' d2 u D2 l' D2 r2 F' D F f' l r' F' f2 B' b' u' b2 F 
70. 2:22.16 r b D2 f' b' u B L D R L' d' r' d2 L' D u R U2 f2 R f' u2 b2 B2 f L b2 D2 L2 r2 l' f2 d2 f' d' F2 R2 l U l' b d l' D' d2 u2 L' u' L R b2 d' l2 r2 R2 L' d b' r' 
71. 2:30.70 l' r2 f2 D l' d' L U b D' r2 R' f' U2 L d b B R2 L2 U2 u f R2 b f' B L' R2 D r b L l' r2 U f' R2 u f2 U2 R l2 f' l' F2 d' u R' D d' u2 l' u F b2 r' B' F2 l' 
72. 2:34.84 D u L2 r2 u L U r l' L R b' f2 U F b r' R' b' F L2 U2 D2 L d2 f u2 U L D2 B u R f B' u2 L2 D' B F2 b l2 u' B l2 U2 d' D2 b2 l r' u' D F D2 d b' U l2 R' 
73. 2:33.43 b B' d' f' d' L2 R u' F D f2 b U u r2 l2 B' L d' B U l r' b' U F' U r' U2 d2 F2 u2 F2 r' D l R' U f u2 b2 f2 l D B l' F U b2 f' B' R l2 r F' f' b' r2 L R' 
74. 2:39.25 r' F2 d2 l2 f2 l' B u' f2 D2 b' U B u2 b2 d2 U b F2 R' d' U' L l' r2 D' B2 U2 B R' F d f2 u l' B d2 U' r2 f' L' F' b2 d2 R B R' F' d2 u F' f B b2 D2 L2 r2 l R' U' 
75. 2:32.14 r d' f R' f D' d2 r u' d' f D L' f2 r' b2 l R2 B2 R2 B' L d' D' R2 F' l2 B F2 D2 F2 R' f' u2 F2 f' U' d2 B d B2 u2 l2 U' F2 f r F U' r R' U l2 F U' f b2 R r D' 
76. 2:26.27 D2 U b2 R u' D' b2 u l' U' F U' d2 b2 r R' U b2 U' d L2 B' R2 b2 D l' u D F2 b' d b r2 b l D2 d2 l2 U2 r R2 D' b2 f' r U F' l b2 B' l' b U R2 L l' U' b2 u' L 
77. 2:36.08  D' b f' F' U' f2 r2 R l B2 r2 f r' D F2 l' B' L' b' U' l2 F2 L2 l' B' d F2 l2 U' D' l' D' b D2 l B2 F2 l2 r B2 L' F' D L2 u D' r2 F D r2 f2 U R2 r' F' R' u' b' D' U2 
78. 2:46.87 u2 b' l2 b2 L' d' U' R d' f b d2 D2 L l2 F r D' B F' U' d2 B f' r f U r' R' u l2 B' d2 U r2 l' U' B2 R2 f L' b2 r u2 R d' F' l R' B2 U' b' B2 L F U u2 L2 b' B' 
79. 2:33.67 R' b' d' U L D' l R u r' R' b2 R2 U2 l' R2 b l' u' R2 F' D' F' R U L b' u2 D d' L d2 u l' D2 F' U2 F2 f' l' f l2 L' U b L r' B2 R r2 d2 f2 b' l2 b D2 f2 U u l' 
80. 2:39.22 L b' U L' d f B2 F d' u F2 R F' b' u f L' D2 B L' b2 f' B' l U2 f2 b U2 f U d b2 f2 r f2 F U u' b2 l2 b d' l f' L2 B2 d r2 U u' b l2 b D' d' b' l2 d2 r' u 
81. 2:29.93 F U' l' d2 r' d' u' r' F2 u' R' L' u r F' l D' u2 F' d2 r' b' L' b' l2 U' d' r' R B2 R' l' F' r2 B2 U2 B' l' u' R' D' B F2 D' R2 D L' u' l D2 f B' b L d2 U' F' R' u F2 
82. 2:44.82 l2 B' b' f u' L r2 R' U r u U2 F' b D' U' f b2 d2 r F l2 b l' d F2 l D2 b' U2 B' D L2 u f B' d r' D R2 D' d2 L f B2 b2 l' R f' U' b2 d2 b2 R' u' r' L2 R2 l' B' 
83. 2:22.36 f2 F' R' F f2 U D d b2 r b' l R' B r2 B2 d' r' l' R' F l2 R2 b' l' d' b U2 F2 U' b l D2 d' u b' r L2 B u D' d' r2 u2 f2 l b2 U d2 f' U L F2 B' d L F' U R u2 
84. 2:18.31 b2 d r R' l L' F2 l2 B' u R U' f' u2 F' r U2 b' u l d l' r d R r F' f u' F2 U' R B l r' L2 B R' d r2 l' L' u' b' u2 F r2 d' f2 L2 U b' u b B2 f U' D' B2 L' 
85. 2:36.95 d2 D b2 B D' d2 B' u L2 u2 l2 L2 B2 U D f2 d F2 d D2 l r' F' r' R d2 b' D2 F f' d' u R f2 R' r l' b' B' f U2 u2 r l' d2 f' l F' U R B u' F d2 L' r' b' R' l' L' 
86. 2:36.99 B' b R2 d' L2 D u f r d2 B2 u L R' B U' B R u2 r2 L F' U' D f2 L' d' F' R' B r2 u l2 L' B f u r' l B F2 R d' u2 l R' L' f u2 l F' D2 d' f' D' U2 R D' L' d' 
87. 2:28.07 L' d2 r' U2 u' F d F D' d r2 R D' u R' B2 U2 f r' F' u' d R' l F u2 l' u2 d F' r2 L f2 F D' U' R d2 r L2 b2 D d b' F2 R' b R' b2 L' B2 l2 D2 R F' R U2 u' D2 R 
88. 2:31.14 F2 l2 b D L2 R r' B b2 R' b B D' B2 L' f2 L' b B2 f F' d D' b' r u D' B2 U b2 F' B f' U' d2 R L2 l U' b f2 B' L' F2 B' R u2 F2 B2 l f B2 r b' F2 R2 U2 d u2 l2 
89. (2:03.45) r' L B' b' D f2 D' L d2 b' u l B' r2 f2 d U2 F2 R' f2 b l f' F2 B' D B' R B' u r' b' r u' B d r d B2 d F2 d2 r' B D' U' R b' d2 r f2 u' d' R2 r' F' f b' D2 U' 
90. 2:39.31 b2 l2 R2 B f' d r2 d R f' l R U d2 r f' d' L F u f d' l2 F f2 D' f' d' R' L' B' R' F' r' R2 D' f2 d l2 L2 B2 u' F u F2 d L' U2 B2 U2 D b' F2 L2 D2 l2 U2 u2 D2 L' 
91. 2:25.84 R2 d' f F' B' u b d b2 u' f U2 L' d2 f2 d f' b' d D2 L B F2 b f2 R d2 B2 r2 b r' l D f R f U' b R2 d F2 u R2 F' D2 b2 D2 b L2 b2 L d' D2 f2 R2 L U D u' f' 
92. 2:47.24 l2 d r2 U F' R2 L' B' L R b2 r' B D2 u2 L' U2 l b2 F2 f' d2 F2 R2 f2 F2 l f' L2 D2 R D B R' F2 l u R' D F2 B2 U2 F b2 U R' U2 r U F' l2 D2 u2 R' B' f l2 b' f2 B2 
93. 2:33.14 r' d D B r2 U' r' F L r' B' b F2 D2 B2 D U' F D2 r f2 B2 U' f2 b2 d' B U2 d F2 d2 b2 f' d' F u2 F' r f' D2 R b2 U l2 R2 D' B l' L2 u' F' b2 f2 U' d u' F B b f' 
94. 2:31.50 D2 l2 D F L r' f2 r2 U l' D2 b2 D F' u2 D' b f' U2 d2 L f' r2 U l2 R' u' l2 D2 b U f' L2 f' R' U D u' l D' L' b B' l R' L' r B2 L2 u l2 L F2 d f d2 U F f r' 
95. 2:22.31 f' U2 u r2 b' R u d2 B2 F2 f' r2 B' d R d' L' d2 b r2 B D r f d' r' D2 L' l D b R' u' b2 R2 b2 L R B2 R2 D2 R2 b2 r u B b d2 b2 u' d' b2 r' D2 f2 B2 b2 U d F2 
96. 2:40.13 f' F' L' l' R2 u B d' b r R' u2 d2 r' U b2 U l' D' U f' U2 d2 l' u2 R' D2 R' d f U' d2 L2 B U2 f2 R2 b2 u L r2 b' L' D2 R2 b2 B F' d' D2 F' R b2 L' u b D' f2 F' R2 
97. (2:49.33) b2 r' B2 D R2 l2 B L2 d' f' l U2 d2 u R r' u2 B L2 F l' d2 U f2 r d2 U2 L' b l u2 F2 l2 F2 L R' d' l L2 D l L R B' u F2 L2 d' B f2 D r D2 r' b2 D2 d2 B d2 l' 
98. 2:42.87 l2 R' L' U B b U D' b U' B u' L2 U d u' f2 B2 b l' L' f' l D2 b' f2 B' F U2 B' u2 F L D2 U' l' f d r b' U f' D' f2 R' L F d' D B' D' r' B R' D2 B u' b F2 d 
99. 2:30.50 F2 L2 B' U r2 U R' U2 B' D' U2 b2 u2 f' d' R2 B2 F2 f U D b2 B d' l f u' R d F l B2 L f2 r' D f F B2 u2 D2 L' d' L' R' F2 u U L2 l' u2 U r B2 b' R' u f' D2 f' 
100. 2:27.76 d' D' b' r b2 r' U R' f2 D2 R L2 f' F u' b f2 l r' u2 r d D2 f d2 l' r' U2 b r' l2 R d F u L R l' r2 f2 D2 f' D' B' D' f' R2 L' f U' r' R' D' B' r2 U' F U2 u b2


----------



## imvelox (Dec 12, 2015)

OH PB avg12 and single


avg su 12: 16.89

Lista Tempi:
1. 17.89 B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L B' R2 U F L2 D F2 D2 F2 
2. (10.92) F2 R F R D' F2 U2 B' U' F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B D' 
3. 17.25 D B' U2 F' R' B2 U L' D B2 R B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 D2 B2 R2 
4. 15.52 R2 B2 U2 F' R D2 F R2 U B2 R' B2 R U2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R 
5. 16.35 B' U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L D' U2 B' U F' U R' B L 
6. 17.08 R' L' F' L' F' U' B D' F2 R' U' B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U' 
7. 16.53 F U R D' L' F' L' U' R2 B U F2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 
8. 17.72 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 L F2 D2 L B2 L2 B' L2 F2 D U2 B' R D' L2 U 
9. (17.90) L' F' L' B2 D' F R F L' D' B R2 B' R2 L2 B R2 L2 B2 L2 
10. 16.70 D2 F' R B2 D' F2 R' L2 F' D' R2 B D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 
11. 16.29 D2 B L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 B L2 D L' R2 U L2 F' R B' L2 D2 
12. 17.54 F U B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 L D L' F' R F


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 12, 2015)

avg of 12: 8.16

Time List:
1. 8.40 U F' U' R2 B2 U' F2 L U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B' 
2. 6.87 F R L2 U B D2 R' D L F' R2 B2 U2 D' F2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 
3. 8.12 L' U D2 R B' R F' U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 B2 R U 
4. 7.24 F' D2 F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 R' D' B L' F' U2 
5. (6.37) U' D' R U' L2 D B R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' 
6. 8.65 R F R2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R D' B' F D2 R' U' B L' 
7. 9.00 B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U' B2 U' L B' D' L2 R B F2 L F R2 
8. (9.68) B2 U' R' F2 R D2 B U' B2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 L B 
9. 8.51 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B R' U' R' U2 R D' F' U2 B2 
10. 8.53 U2 R2 D2 B U2 R D2 B' R2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' 
11. 8.12 R2 U R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D' B D2 F U' B L R2 U' F R' 
12. 8.20 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' D' B' R D F2 L' R' B F2

Getting closer to sub-8.

EDIT: Rolled to 8.99 Ao100.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 12, 2015)

8.74 fullstep 3x3 single

F' R2 B2 D2 B D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U' L F R2 B' U' L2 B R2 F'

y x2
D R2 D R D' L2 // xcross
y2 U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // second pair
U2 R U' R' // third pair
y' U' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // fourth pair
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL

53/8.74 = 6.06 tps


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 12, 2015)

15.88 ao25, first sub 16 ao25 ever! smashes pb by .30
16.64 ao100


----------



## Cale S (Dec 12, 2015)

3x3 pb's

11.74 avg12
11.89 avg25
12.56 avg50
12.94 avg100


Spoiler



11.36, 11.87, 12.05, 11.20, 14.07, 11.71, 12.21, 13.13, 11.98, 17.86, 13.80, 11.23, 11.42, 14.91, 10.92, 13.02, 13.71, 14.18, 13.06, 16.73, 15.61, 13.61, 11.79, 14.76, 12.67, 12.20, 11.58, 14.47, (20.82), 11.22, 11.37, 16.83, 10.96, 14.60, 12.80, 13.64, 13.42, (19.08), 12.51, 13.89, 13.00, (17.99), 13.24, (18.70), 13.08, 13.69, 13.80, 11.18, 10.97, 11.75, 13.25, 11.08, 14.10, 12.12, 13.05, (19.00), 15.11, 15.23, 12.87, 12.52, 12.93, 12.69, 11.18, 12.36, 12.07, 13.72, 12.19, 12.34, 12.21, 13.98, 14.53, 13.58, 11.47, 15.05, 14.41, (9.05), (10.16), 13.70, 13.24, 10.16, 13.14, 13.30, 11.36, 12.31, 13.93, 10.93, (9.09), 11.55, 11.95, 16.22, 11.77, 11.32, 14.84, 11.90, (9.79), 15.07, 11.49, 10.45, 12.79, (9.67)


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 12, 2015)

Got a pretty ridiculous petrus solve...

*6.79*

y D' U R F R2 //2x2x2
y' L F' L2' U2 L U' L' U2 L y U' L U L' //2x2x3 (please don't judge me)
R U R' //EO
y' U' R' U' R2 //F2L (I only planned a square here but the whole F2L fell into place somehow)
R' U2' R U R' U R U' //Sune
//PLL skip

*33* moves/6.79 = 4.86 TPS
*
11* moves to solved after EO...


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 13, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Got a pretty ridiculous petrus solve...
> 
> *6.79*
> 
> ...



wow, over a third of the moves were used to build a 2x2x1, that's like the least petrus thing ever but nice solve regardless xD


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Won an unofficial event at Athens Winter Mystery!


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 13, 2015)

This is cool...

Mirrorblocks
29.94 ao100 got that sub-30 
28.22 ao12 (pb is 28.00 I seriously can't break 28)
25.27 ao5 
24.03 mo3
and a 20.26 DNF because I executed N-perm instead of J-perm :/


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2015)

1:21.328 5x5 ao12
Yuxin is good
In other news, why can't I get a sub-1:20 ao5?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 13, 2015)

lol ok then

5.51 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 D' R' D' F' U' F2 R' B D'

z2 F D L
R' U' R
U L' U L U' y' R U' R'
U R' U2' R L' U L
y R U' R' U y' R' U R
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'



guysensei1 said:


> 1:21.328 5x5 ao12
> Yuxin is good
> In other news, why can't I get a sub-1:20 ao5?



Oh wow gj


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wow that's a really lucky ao5. I have a mid-14 ao100 and only a mid-12 ao5.



It wasn't very lucky, I am super inconsistent with my lookahead. I got multiple 10 ao5 and 11/12 ao12. If I only could do ao100 on my normal-good speed it would be at least sub 12.5. I'm working on it.


----------



## Torch (Dec 13, 2015)

6.75 B2 D B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R' B L F' U2 L F L2 F U 

x
L' D' R' d' R2
U' R' U R d' R U R'
L' U L U2 L U L' U L U' L'
U L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L
R U R' U R U2 R'
U

44/6.75= 6.52 TPS


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

4.59 3x3 speedscramble single! :O


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 13, 2015)

OH PB single! (still no sub 10 i cri everytim)

10.42 L2 D L2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 L U' B F' L R B2 D'

y' x'
D' x' U F' M D x
U' r R2 U' r' U' M' R' U' r 
U F R U R' U' F'
M' U M U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U M2


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 13, 2015)

Almost clean sweep of square-1 PBs:

9.44 single (not PB but fullstep)
11.99 AO5


Spoiler



Average: 11.99
Best: 11.22
Worst: 15.31
Mean: 12.50
Standard Deviation: 1.44

1: (15.31)	(1,3) / (-4,2) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (1,-4) / (-4,0)
2: (11.22)	(-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (4,-3) / (-5,0)
3: 11.78	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
4: 12.24	(0,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / 
5: 11.96	(-5,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,4) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0)



13.77 AO12


Spoiler



Average: 13.77
Best: 9.44
Worst: 17.99
Mean: 13.76
Standard Deviation: 2.58

1: 16.34	(0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (4,0) / 
2: (9.44)	(-5,3) / (-1,2) / (3,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / 
3: 13.62	(4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / 
4: (17.99)	(3,-4) / (4,-5) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (4,0) / (-3,0)
5: 15.31	(1,3) / (-4,2) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (1,-4) / (-4,0)
6: 11.22	(-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (4,-3) / (-5,0)
7: 11.78	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
8: 12.24	(0,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / 
9: 11.96	(-5,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,4) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0)
10: 14.90	(6,5) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (4,-5) / (5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (0,-4)
11: 12.60	(3,5) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-5)
12: 17.75	(3,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /


15.65 AO50


Spoiler



Average: 15.65
Best: 9.44
Worst: 20.94
Mean: 15.62
Standard Deviation: 2.59

1: 14.28	(1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,-5) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-5,-2)
2: 14.20	(0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-5) / (4,-4) / 
3: 15.97	(0,2) / (6,3) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (4,-3) / (2,-1)
4: 19.71	(4,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (5,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-5) / (4,-4)
5: 16.56	(1,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-3) / (6,-2)
6: 15.58	(0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-1,5) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / 
7: 15.18	(-2,3) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / 
8: 16.22	(-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / 
9: 18.19	(0,5) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) / 
10: 11.50	(0,-4) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / 
11: 15.89	(1,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (4,-5) / (2,-3)
12: 14.31	(-5,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (6,-2) / (-3,-3) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2)
13: 16.32	(4,0) / (0,-3) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-2)
14: (20.94)	(0,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (2,-4) / (-5,-2) / (5,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / 
15: 18.38	(0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (2,0)
16: 11.35	(0,5) / (1,1) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,0)
17: 15.61	(1,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4)
18: 17.75	(-3,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-5)
19: 12.56	(0,2) / (4,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / 
20: 19.08	(-2,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-1) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / 
21: 18.25	(0,5) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,-4) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / 
22: 16.09	(-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-1)
23: 18.07	(0,-4) / (1,-5) / (-4,5) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0)
24: 11.52	(1,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,0) / (-2,0)
25: 13.80	(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
26: 17.32	(4,0) / (-3,0) / (2,5) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-4)
27: 16.72	(1,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / 
28: 20.00	(-5,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,-5) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-2)
29: 15.98	(3,-1) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (1,-4) / (-5,0)
30: 17.20	(1,-3) / (5,5) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4)
31: 15.75	(4,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
32: 16.73	(0,5) / (0,6) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / 
33: 16.22	(4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0)
34: 18.82	(-5,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,-2) / (2,0) / 
35: 14.68	(1,3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-2) / (-5,0)
36: 13.89	(-5,-3) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / 
37: 16.54	(1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) / (4,-1)
38: 18.90	(3,-4) / (-3,6) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,-3)
39: 16.34	(0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (4,0) / 
40: (9.44)	(-5,3) / (-1,2) / (3,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / 
41: 13.62	(4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / 
42: 17.99	(3,-4) / (4,-5) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (4,0) / (-3,0)
43: 15.31	(1,3) / (-4,2) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (1,-4) / (-4,0)
44: 11.22	(-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (4,-3) / (-5,0)
45: 11.78	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
46: 12.24	(0,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / 
47: 11.96	(-5,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,4) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0)
48: 14.90	(6,5) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (4,-5) / (5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (0,-4)
49: 12.60	(3,5) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-5)
50: 17.75	(3,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /


16.00 (no sub 16  )


Spoiler



Average: 16.00
Best: 9.44
Worst: 21.27
Mean: 15.99
Standard Deviation: 2.56

1: 14.96	(0,-1) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (3,-2) / (4,0)
2: 11.89	(-2,6) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-2,-1)
3: 13.39	(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (2,0) / (1,0) / 
4: (21.27)	(4,0) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (1,-4) / (3,0)
5: 17.60	(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (2,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,-2) / 
6: 14.84	(-5,0) / (5,2) / (6,-3) / (-2,-2) / (5,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-3) / (2,0) / (2,-5)
7: 17.72	(0,2) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / 
8: 15.36	(4,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,-4) / (-4,-2) / (6,-5)
9: 14.91	(0,5) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (3,-4) / (-1,0) / (6,-2) / (-3,-2)
10: 15.03	(-5,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-2,0)
11: 19.64	(4,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (6,-2) / (-2,-2)
12: 19.25	(3,2) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-1)
13: 13.43	(0,-4) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0)
14: 15.77	(0,5) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / 
15: 15.49	(4,3) / (6,3) / (2,-4) / (-2,-5) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,-2) / (0,-2) / (-3,0)
16: 16.88	(-5,0) / (5,2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,-3) / (6,0)
17: 16.21	(1,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (4,-2) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,-3) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0)
18: 21.01	(1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,5) / (3,-3) / (4,-5) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0)
19: 17.58	(-2,0) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / 
20: 15.68	(0,5) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-4)
21: 18.80	(-5,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,-5) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (6,0)
22: 13.46	(0,2) / (3,0) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,0)
23: 18.08	(4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / 
24: 12.80	(3,5) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,-3) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / 
25: 17.16	(1,0) / (-1,5) / (-3,3) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,-4) / (-2,-1) / (3,-4)
26: 18.46	(1,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-3) / 
27: 14.96	(-2,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
28: 17.18	(1,-3) / (5,5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,-2) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0)
29: 18.02	(-3,2) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (5,-4) / (4,0) / (6,0)
30: 19.01	(3,-4) / (4,1) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (2,-3) / (4,-3) / (6,0)
31: 16.77	(4,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (2,-4) / (2,0) / (6,0)
32: 11.68	(0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (3,-3) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (4,0)
33: 15.93	(4,0) / (3,0) / (2,5) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-1) / (-2,0)
34: 17.63	(-5,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (6,-2) / (-2,-3) / (4,0) / (2,0) / 
35: 18.53	(-3,5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-5) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
36: 13.30	(0,-4) / (-3,3) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (6,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
37: 17.29	(4,-3) / (5,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,-4) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (3,-2) / 
38: 17.74	(-2,0) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-2,0) / (5,-2) / (-4,0)
39: 19.42	(1,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (6,-4) / (-2,0)
40: 14.38	(0,5) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (5,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,-2)
41: 13.51	(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-2) / (-4,0) / 
42: 18.52	(4,-3) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / 
43: 12.68	(0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (6,0) / 
44: 18.04	(-2,3) / (3,0) / (-4,5) / (4,-5) / (2,-1) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-1) / (2,0) / (4,0) / 
45: 12.01	(0,-1) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (6,-2) / (6,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / 
46: 14.52	(-3,2) / (3,6) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,-1)
47: 18.51	(0,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-1) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / 
48: 12.63	(1,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3)
49: 18.22	(-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0)
50: 20.15	(4,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (6,0)
51: 14.28	(1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,-5) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-5,-2)
52: 14.20	(0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-5) / (4,-4) / 
53: 15.97	(0,2) / (6,3) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (4,-3) / (2,-1)
54: 19.71	(4,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (5,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-5) / (4,-4)
55: 16.56	(1,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-3) / (6,-2)
56: 15.58	(0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-1,5) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / 
57: 15.18	(-2,3) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / 
58: 16.22	(-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / 
59: 18.19	(0,5) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) / 
60: 11.50	(0,-4) / (3,3) / (-5,4) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / 
61: 15.89	(1,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (4,-5) / (2,-3)
62: 14.31	(-5,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (6,-2) / (-3,-3) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2)
63: 16.32	(4,0) / (0,-3) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-2)
64: 20.94	(0,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (2,-4) / (-5,-2) / (5,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / 
65: 18.38	(0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (2,0)
66: 11.35	(0,5) / (1,1) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (-5,0)
67: 15.61	(1,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-2) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4)
68: 17.75	(-3,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-5)
69: 12.56	(0,2) / (4,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / 
70: 19.08	(-2,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-1) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / 
71: 18.25	(0,5) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,-4) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / 
72: 16.09	(-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-1)
73: 18.07	(0,-4) / (1,-5) / (-4,5) / (6,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0)
74: 11.52	(1,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,0) / (-2,0)
75: 13.80	(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
76: 17.32	(4,0) / (-3,0) / (2,5) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-4)
77: 16.72	(1,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / 
78: 20.00	(-5,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,-5) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-2)
79: 15.98	(3,-1) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (1,-4) / (-5,0)
80: 17.20	(1,-3) / (5,5) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4)
81: 15.75	(4,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
82: 16.73	(0,5) / (0,6) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / 
83: 16.22	(4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0)
84: 18.82	(-5,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,-2) / (2,0) / 
85: 14.68	(1,3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-2) / (-5,0)
86: 13.89	(-5,-3) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / 
87: 16.54	(1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) / (4,-1)
88: 18.90	(3,-4) / (-3,6) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,-3)
89: 16.34	(0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (4,0) / 
90: (9.44)	(-5,3) / (-1,2) / (3,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / 
91: 13.62	(4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-2) / 
92: 17.99	(3,-4) / (4,-5) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (4,0) / (-3,0)
93: 15.31	(1,3) / (-4,2) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (1,-4) / (-4,0)
94: 11.22	(-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (4,-3) / (-5,0)
95: 11.78	(0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
96: 12.24	(0,-4) / (-5,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (6,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / 
97: 11.96	(-5,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,4) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0)
98: 14.90	(6,5) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (4,-5) / (5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,-4) / (0,-4)
99: 12.60	(3,5) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-5)
100: 17.75	(3,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /



The QiYi is godly, almost 1000 solves on it now, and no problems.


----------



## imvelox (Dec 13, 2015)

8.93 avg12 on cam with 8.21 avg5 uh


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 13, 2015)

ZB method PB single. 10.725. Easy ZBLL


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 13, 2015)

7x7 pb single with pb mo3

Mean of 3: 3:34.29
1. 3:21.63 
2. 3:49.79 
3. 3:31.44


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Did some 3/3 1x2x3 MBLD (1x2x3 is stupid, I know), and got a 16.28. Going to try some 8/8 soon.
Clarification: I don't actually have 8 1x2x3s, I'm substituting some other cuboids and SQ1s for 1x2x3s.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 13, 2015)

12.69 3x3 avg100


Spoiler



11.20, 11.30, 12.88, 13.29, 11.39, 14.18, 12.02, 11.71, 11.85, 11.13, 13.83, 15.69, 12.62, (17.07), 12.72, 12.98, 13.78, 11.16, 11.69, 11.84, 12.77, 13.70, 10.94, 14.62, 15.54, 13.44, 10.48, (23.36), 13.49, 14.22, 11.96, 12.61, (9.90), 13.05, 13.76, 10.69, 13.84, 13.21, 11.98, 12.49, 11.05, 14.11, 13.59, (10.23), 13.57, 14.32, (9.86), 11.32, 15.77, 13.37, 10.58, 12.27, 12.55, 11.98, 11.31, 13.74, 11.96, 10.97, 12.90, 10.81, 11.38, 13.64, 13.12, 15.27, 12.91, 11.64, (18.36), 11.68, 14.87, 12.04, 14.63, 11.23, 13.19, 13.45, 10.89, 13.80, 13.75, 13.03, 13.88, 13.15, (19.21), 15.68, 11.96, 11.54, 10.39, (9.50), (19.67), 11.48, 11.28, 12.79, 10.63, 15.17, 13.72, 11.07, 14.24, 10.46, 13.22, 13.26, (10.24), 11.84


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Did some 3/3 1x2x3 MBLD (1x2x3 is stupid, I know), and got a 16.28. Going to try some 8/8 soon.
> Clarification: I don't actually have 8 1x2x3s, I'm substituting some other cuboids and SQ1s for 1x2x3s.



Quick update: I tried 8/8. I got: 6/8 (05:01)


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Dang, beat my pb ao50 by about .3 seconds. 

Average of 50: 11.04
10.95, 10.98, (8.90), 10.84, 11.30, 13.00, 10.03, 11.59, 12.02, 11.09, 12.53, (8.51), 10.10, 11.41, (15.76), 12.93, (14.35), 10.70, 10.11, 10.49, 9.90, 12.30, 12.31, 10.07, (9.04), 13.75, 10.85, 10.91, 10.23, 12.16, 11.48, 10.01, 12.12, 11.14, 10.37, 9.47, 9.04, 10.40, 11.89, 11.07, (14.31), 9.92, 10.70, 11.23, 10.60, 11.59, 10.23, 11.34, 11.28, 9.43


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 14, 2015)

Finally:
Cube on a stick 27.87, 22nd attempt


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Finally:
> Cube on a stick 27.87, 22nd attempt



I will attempt some attempts next comp, if you let me xD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 14, 2015)

I learned how to solve sq1 and will be competing at Music City on January 2.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I will attempt some attempts next comp, if you let me xD



remind me right before hand, Ill bring mine


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I will attempt some attempts next comp, if you let me xD


I can let you try at Music City if you'd like


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I can let you try at Music City if you'd like



okiiii!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 14, 2015)

Achievement get... I guess ?
[video]https://youtu.be/5dhygeyUQLA[/video]


----------



## sqAree (Dec 14, 2015)

3x3: Wrecked my pbs:

ao100: 21.39 (was 21.63 ok)
ao50: 20.29 (was 21.47, almost sub20 )
ao12: 18.94 (first time sub19)
ao5: 16.23 (was 18.47 wtf)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-14
avg of 12: 18.94

Time List:
1. 20.08 R' F R D' L' U2 D' F' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 
2. 19.71 D' U B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' R2 B U' R B2 F D' F R B' U 
3. 20.15 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B2 R2 L U2 F2 L D B2 D' B2 F2 
4. (24.65) R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F' L' U' B U2 R2 D B2 F' 
5. 17.63 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 L B2 F U' L2 D L D2 R F' 
6. 22.38 U' B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U' B D R U' F2 L B' U' 
7. 21.21 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' L' U' L2 R2 B R F' U2 F' 
8. 19.55 L2 B' F2 D2 F D2 U2 F R2 F U2 R F' U' R F' L D' F L 
9. 18.13 F2 B R2 U2 L' B' U' B R' U2 D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 B' L2 D2 F2 
10. 15.10 L2 F' L2 D2 B L2 D2 B F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' B F2 D' R2 B' 
11. 15.46 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' F' D L' R B' F' L B' D U' 
12. (14.64) L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' U F2 R' D L2 B' D R'

Solves 8-12 is the ao5 of 16.23.

Also almost pb single: 14.42 (is 14.38 ._.).


----------



## asacuber (Dec 14, 2015)

Podiumed in my first comp 2x2 3rd place 4.13 avg

Edit pb avg12 just now...

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-14
avg of 12: 3.091

Time List:
1. 3.160 R' F R2 F' R F' R U2 R2 
2. 2.672 U R2 U2 R' U F' U2 F' R' 
3. (2.019) U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U F2 U2 
4. 2.952 R' U2 F U F2 R' U2 R' U2 
5. 2.352 F U F R' U R' F' R' U' 
6. 3.248 U F' U R2 U' R2 F2 R' U' 
7. (5.944) R2 U' R F R2 U' R' U2 R2 
8. 3.608 R' U' F2 U' R' U R' U' F' 
9. 2.408 F' U R2 U F2 R F2 R U2 
10. 4.224 F2 U R2 U R' U R' U2 R' 
11. 3.768 R2 F2 R F' U F' U R U 
12. 2.520 U2 F2 R' F R2 F R2 F' R'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 14, 2015)

7.904 D L2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B F L' F' R' D' R2 B' D R

x2 
R' L F' D' R' D2 
L' U L U L U' L'
U y' L U' L'
R' U' R2 U R'
U2 y R U2 R2 F R F'
U F r U R' U' r' F R U

46/7.904=5.82 tps


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Ayy lmao sub-1:20 ao5 at last
Average of 5: 1:19.40
1. 1:15.27 B' u L2 D U d B F' l' b2 u2 f r' U2 d2 L2 B2 U r F' R' f u' F' U r D' d' l2 f2 U' L' l F' B' u2 b L' R B U2 L' F2 D' F' B2 l2 F R2 u' D' l' B u B' D U' f l f2
2. (1:13.42) d U2 b R' D' l2 b u2 L U f' u2 L' r' u2 B' r2 F2 r l2 u F' B2 D2 r' u' b2 D2 U F' U l2 F r B2 u2 d2 L' u F' d F r2 B2 r2 B' L' F2 R' r D F' r R d2 r U R2 u' F
3. (1:28.01) B' R2 U B2 R2 d' r D' l u' L' d b' L d u' b' l r2 L2 b D' r2 f' F2 L l b' u' B2 F2 r L2 l2 F' f2 b2 R u2 b r2 F' l2 b' B' r2 U f' L2 f' B' D2 f' b r l' R2 B' u l2
4. 1:21.00 d D' l' d F2 f D' L b2 B' l r2 B u2 d' D L' B' R r2 l' B' l2 f l2 r' D2 L b r R' U2 B2 f r b2 f L R r2 l B2 b' R f2 R' b' F2 u' f2 u' b' F2 U F' B D b F2 r2
5. 1:21.93 L' r2 l' F' L2 U2 R b' F' l' b F D' f' u R2 B D' l b' f u2 d2 l2 D2 R2 L' F' U2 r' D2 d f2 u' U2 F u2 r L2 R2 b' u2 B' r F' B2 R' U F' f2 l2 u' b2 f2 r' B r R2 f' B2

extended to 1:21.42 ao12 yey


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 14, 2015)

OH PB Single, PLL skip

15.99 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D L' F2 U L2 R F D L F2


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 14, 2015)

Decided to increase TPS crazily. Got this nice avg of 5 (sub NZ NR) on cam. Should have been sub 10 (would have been my first sub 10 avg of 5). 
No ZBLL I know.. I'm still working on it. Anticipating a big switch in Jan/feb when I finish The Pi + H set.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaMbgG5LGgA


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Decided to suck it up and learn square 1, still referring to the alg sheet a little but wtf
Average of 5: 47.16
1. 48.00 (1,6) / (-3,2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (4,-2) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (2,6) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (4,-2)
2. (1:20.35) (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (6,5) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) /
3. 43.94 (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (2,3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,4) / (-2,6) / (-2,4) / (6,6) / (4,-2) / (-2,-5) / (6,6) / (0,4)
4. 49.54 (6,5) / (4,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-2) / (5,4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (0,6) / (-5,0) / (0,6) / (2,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-3,4) / (1,2) /
5. (40.49) (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (3,3) / (-2,5) / (-4,2) / (4,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (2,2) / (0,-4) / (0,4) / (4,-4) / (-5,-4) / (4,1) / (0,-1)


----------



## Genesis (Dec 14, 2015)

I suck at quitting, tips to quit plz
11.73 ao 100, 11.20 ao50


guysensei1 said:


> Decided to suck it up and learn square 1, still referring to the alg sheet a little but wtf
> Average of 5: 47.16
> 1. 48.00 (1,6) / (-3,2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,2) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (4,-2) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,6) / (6,4) / (2,6) / (2,4) / (6,4) / (4,-2)
> 2. (1:20.35) (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (6,5) / (6,3) / (4,3) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (-3,6) /
> ...



NR next year plz


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Genesis said:


> I suck at quitting, tips to quit plz
> 11.73 ao 100, 11.20 ao50
> 
> 
> NR next year plz


Why so fast wtf


----------



## Genesis (Dec 14, 2015)

11.98 ao200



guysensei1 said:


> Why so fast wtf



Slow plz, tried emulating SG Cuber's style


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 11.98 ao200
> 
> 
> 
> Slow plz, tried emulating SG Cuber's style


He's got a style?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> He's got a style?



Simple solution, no fancy stuff, you know how fancy my solutions could be


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 14, 2015)

sq1 PB ao12 and 5

Average of 12: 17.00
1. 12.53 (0, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0)
2. 21.73 (-2, 0) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (-1, -4)
3. (23.27) (1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 0)
4. 17.52 (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (2, -3) /
5. 15.89 (-3, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4)
6. 13.81 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) /
7. 20.02 (-3, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -4)
8. 13.70 (3, 2) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)
9. 18.38 (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -4) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1)
10. (12.50) (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, -5) /
11. 20.40 (0, -4) / (-5, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) /
12. 15.98 (1, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0)


6-10 make up a 15.30 gj ao5. still no sub17 ao12 lolfail


----------



## Chree (Dec 14, 2015)

Took only 2 weeks to learn how to solve Sq-1, and then to get a 44.91 Ao12.

Wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it was going to be. I guess I'll make cutoffs at OSU2015.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 14, 2015)

sq1 pbs

Average of 5: 14.83
1. (12.89) (0, 2) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, -4)
2. (24.60) (0, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) /
3. 15.70 (0, 2) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (6, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, -1) / (4, -5)
4. 13.07 (0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -4)
5. 15.71 (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)

Average of 12: 16.97
1. 17.30 (0, 2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2)
2. 16.48 (0, 5) / (4, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, -3) / (-3, -3)
3. 16.51 (0, -1) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (6, -5)
4. 16.48 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (3, -2) /
5. 16.71 (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -1)
6. 19.13 (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5)
7. 16.42 (-2, 3) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (-1, 0)
8. (21.38) (0, 2) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)
9. 16.89 (0, 5) / (4, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, -3) /
10. 15.06 (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0)
11. 18.70 (-5, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1)
12. (14.99) (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, -4) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -4) /


and 18.00 pb ao50
I still know less than 10 eps haha


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2015)

3x3 sim PB:

3. 10.29 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U L F L R F' L' D B F' R2

Can't reconstruct, but LL was lefty wide sexysledge. Getting closer to sub-10.

E: might as well post all my PBs since they need updating.

10.95 NL single
13.92 Mo3
14.39 Ao5
16.49 Ao12
18.58 Ao100


----------



## Cale S (Dec 15, 2015)

YES
7.91 3x3 single

L2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 F R2 U L D2 B F D2 F' D'

x2 y2
D2 L R' U R' F D' // cross
y' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R' // first pair
y' D' R U R' D // second pair
y' U' R U R' // third pair
U2 R' U' R // fourth pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## Altha (Dec 15, 2015)

6257. 10.00 F2 U2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 D' L' B2 U L' R' B' R B
2H pb single with accidental x cross, but a little short of sub 10


----------



## Cale S (Dec 15, 2015)

Spoiler: 3.52 skewb avg100



Average of 100: 3.52
1. 2.88 R L' R L' R U R' U'
2. 3.73 U' L' U B' R B L' U
3. 3.23 U B' U L' B' U L' R'
4. (1.75) B R' B' U' R' U B' R U'
5. 3.19 L U' B L R' L' B R U'
6. 3.01 R L B' R' U R' U' L' B'
7. 3.05 L' B L U L' R' B' R
8. 3.21 L' R U L B R B L B'
9. 4.24 R B U B U' B R L'
10. 3.04 R' B' R' U' B' L U' R U' R'
11. 2.63 B' L U R B' R' B U'
12. 3.58 R' L' U R L' B L' U'
13. 4.29 R L B U' R B' R L B'
14. 3.40 B' R' B U' L' U R U' L'
15. 3.85 U B R' L B' U R' B'
16. (5.50) L' U' R' B R B' L R' L
17. (6.58) U' B L' R L R B L
18. 3.98 U' L' R' L B R U' R U
19. 3.50 B' R L' U R' U L B
20. 3.62 U' B' R U' B U' R U'
21. 4.41 R' L' B' R' U R L' U
22. 3.36 L' R' B U R' U L B U'
23. 3.58 B L B L U L' R B L
24. 2.38 L U B R B U L U'
25. 3.83 U R' L' U R U' L U
26. 3.62 R B U B' L U' L' B'
27. 4.61 B' U L R' B' R' B R U
28. (1.95) U L' R' L B U L B U
29. 3.36 U' B' L' R L R' B L
30. 3.47 B L R' B' U' R U B R'
31. 3.68 B R' L R L R' L B L
32. 2.64 L' U B U L' R' L' R'
33. 3.89 B' L' B' L' R L R U' R'
34. 4.00 R' L U R B' U' L R' L'
35. 3.49 U R' B U' B' R' B R
36. 3.73 R L' U R' U R B R' B U'
37. 3.02 R' B' U' R U L R B L'
38. (5.68) U' R L R U' L R' U' L'
39. 3.65 U' L B' L R' U L' U
40. 3.37 U B R' L' R L B' U'
41. 3.07 U L R' B R L' U L
42. 3.51 R B' U' R L R' B L'
43. 3.43 B L' U' B' U R B' L' U'
44. 2.81 R B' U' L' U B' L' R'
45. 3.68 L U' L U L' B' L U'
46. (1.73) B' U R U R' L U' L
47. 4.60 B R B' L' R U B' L' U'
48. 2.99 U B' R U' R' B R L
49. 2.98 U R U B U' L' B' R' L'
50. 3.22 R L U' L' R' U' L R'
51. 4.28 R U L' R' U B L' R B'
52. 4.56 B L R' U' B' U' R' B'
53. 2.59 B L' B R U L' U B
54. 2.29 B' L R B' R' B R' L B'
55. 3.01 B L' R' B' R U' L' U' L'
56. 4.00 L R B' L' R' B U' R
57. 3.39 U L R' U' B U' L' U'
58. (1.82) R L' B' U R B U L'
59. 3.05 U B U R' L' B R L'
60. (6.26) U' B' U' L' U' B' R B' L'
61. 3.46 B L B U R L' B' U'
62. 3.30 L U R U' L U' L B
63. 3.61 R' B' L B R' B U' R' U'
64. 3.68 U' L B' R B' U' L' R' B'
65. 4.98 B' R' L B' R' B R' B' U'
66. 3.13 B' U R' L' R' U' R' L' U
67. 3.95 R B' L R' B' L B' U L'
68. 3.84 L B R L' B' L' B R
69. 2.93 R U L B' U B R' L'
70. 3.40 B U' R' L' R L' U R
71. 4.22 L' B' L R U' R' U' L' U'
72. 3.40 R' U' B U L' B R' U'
73. 3.60 B' U B L' R B L' B
74. 3.60 B' U B L U' R' L' R' L
75. 4.00 R B R' U' L' B U R
76. 3.09 R' L' R' L B' L B L'
77. 3.32 B L' U' L' R' U' L' U R
78. 3.97 R' B' L R' B' U R L R
79. 2.77 U' L' R B R' L' B L'
80. 2.15 U' B' L R U' B' R' B' R
81. 3.69 U B' U L U' B R L U
82. 2.49 L U L R U' L R' L R'
83. 3.85 B' R B' R U R' L R
84. (5.46) L R' L B' R L B' L' U
85. 3.70 U R' L' U' R' L U B
86. 4.86 B' U' B R' B U' L U'
87. 2.96 R B L' B R' B' R' L' U R'
88. 3.34 R' U L R' B U' R U R'
89. 4.01 U' B U' B' R' B' U R' U'
90. 3.81 R' U' R U' L B' R' U'
91. 2.75 U' L B U' R L' B' U B
92. 3.94 R B U L B U B' U'
93. 3.32 B U L R' U B' R U' R
94. 4.05 B L U' B' U' R' L' U'
95. 4.41 B L' B' L U B U L R
96. 3.54 B' L U' B' R B U' B
97. 4.47 B' U R' B R L' B U R'
98. (1.67) L' B' L R B' L R U' R'
99. 3.76 L R' L' B' U' L' B U L
100. 3.86 R' L R' U' R U' L R' L'


not pb, but pretty good


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 15, 2015)

7x7 PB single of 8:15.27 while recording for 12 Events of XCrossmas


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 15, 2015)

40.01 PB 4x4 single with PLL parity FML I can't get sub-40


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 15, 2015)

yee finally sub 20 OH single


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 15, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> yee finally sub 20 OH single



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6EoRBvdVPQ


----------



## ottozing (Dec 15, 2015)

Got my ATAR, 19 points above my first prediction and 8 above my second prediction


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 15, 2015)

lol 3x3 single without using thumbs, 48.40


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 15, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Got my ATAR, 19 points above my first prediction and 8 above my second prediction



lol congratz on being done with school


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 15, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> lol 3x3 single without using thumbs, 48.40



Jakub Kipa could beat that without using the rest of his fingers either.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 15, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6EoRBvdVPQ



wth was that?


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 15, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Got my ATAR, 19 points above my first prediction and 8 above my second prediction



Lol I have to wait like another month before I get my results


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 15, 2015)

yay first sub 50 4x4 single


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 15, 2015)

A ton of 40.0x 4x4 singles, still no sub-40, I cri


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 15, 2015)

1:14.75 megaminx single, 1:29.32 ao12


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Jakub Kipa could beat that without using the rest of his fingers either.



LOL you're right


----------



## DELToS (Dec 15, 2015)

I finally consider myself sub-20  also I only need one more set (U) on 2x2 to know full CLL, I need to touch up on 2 anti-sune algs for it, and make sure I fully know the L set.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 15, 2015)

sq1
number of times: 50/50
best time: 34.70
worst time: 1:16.01

current mo3: 56.16 (σ = 15.81)
best mo3: 43.93 (σ = 5.74)

current avg5: 56.22 (σ = 3.86)
best avg5: 43.53 (σ = 4.34)

current avg12: 56.46 (σ = 6.77)
best avg12: 49.08 (σ = 5.20)

current avg50: 54.00 (σ = 8.17)
best avg50: 54.00 (σ = 8.17)

session avg: 54.00 (σ = 8.17)
session mean: 54.15


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 15, 2015)

PB single

(11.58) (3, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, -2)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 15, 2015)

9.48 3x3 PB single, It was a misscramble but it doesn't seem much easier than the correct scramble (plus I misscramble all the time).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 15, 2015)

6.11 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F D2 R2 U' L' F R' B D R2 U B2 R 

5th best, pll skip


----------



## Kudz (Dec 15, 2015)

So I got 10.00 ao5. -,-
Rolled it to 9.78 (PB)
Then again to 10.06 
2nd sub 10 ever


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 15, 2015)

3:25.90 7x7 single 3rd best! 3:09 redux


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2015)

15 puzzle:

3.763, 58 moves, *15.413*
1 4 14 11/9 0 2 5/6 7 15 8/12 3 10 13
U2LDRDLDRULULD2RU2LDRURDLU2LDR2ULDR2ULDRDL2URULD2RULULDRUL

Also had a 6.729 Ao100 yesterday.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh look 5x5 PB single of 1:32.96, L8E were easy. Done with Hoya BTW. Too bad the solves surrounding it weren't that good.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 16, 2015)

OH PBs 
mean of 3 13.55
avg of 5 14.27
avg of 12 14.89 
avg of 50 15.60
avg of 100 15.89


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 16, 2015)

3rd sub 2 2x2 average today, i was learning eg-1 algs not trying to hard on times, got 2 fast solves then switched into solve mode and got 2 more 1.xx


----------



## Dadd (Dec 16, 2015)

Sub-15 3x3 Global Average In six months
(June 4th 2015 - December 4th 2015)
Sub-7.5 Pyraminx Global Average in two months
(September 15th - November 15th)


----------



## Cale S (Dec 16, 2015)

two fullstep sub-10s in a row, then a 10.5 with OLL skip, then ruined the avg with a counting 14

1. 9.90 F U2 B D R L2 F' L' B L' U2 R2 B2 R B2 L D2 R U2 F2 
2. (9.81) B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R D L' F2 L' F U' B' F' U2 
3. 14.51 U L' B2 D L2 U' F R B' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R' B2 L F2 
4. 10.50 F U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 D L' U2 B' L D' B2 D2 B 
5. (17.40) B' R2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' R U B F2 D R' D2 U' R' F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 16, 2015)

OH
11.490 AO5
12.290 AO12
That ao12 is kinda crazy.

8.838 single, second best. LL was sune U' backantisune.

13.035 AO100, sub 13 is around the corner.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 16, 2015)

3 6x6 solves: 3:45.60, 3:46.04, 3:45.67. SD = .19 WOW consistant


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 16, 2015)

whoo squan improvement 

Number of solves: 26
Best Time: 36.619
Worst Time: 1:05.333
Session Avg: 47.186
Session Mean: 47.477
Individual Times: 
40.186, 43.488, 52.592, 54.593, 39.752, 46.858, 38.352, 59.029, 50.558, (1:05.333), 47.273, 43.655, 51.258, 53.361, 40.886, 49.457, 49.126, 52.292, 58.062, 42.654, 40.186, 37.518, 45.022, 54.893, 41.421, (36.619)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 16, 2015)

double post but eh,
more squan PBs
stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 27.30
worst time: 1:00.76

current mo3: 32.59 (σ = 7.14)
best mo3: 32.59 (σ = 7.14)

current avg5: 38.99 (σ = 8.51)
best avg5: 38.56 (σ = 5.02)

current avg12: 45.66 (σ = 8.65)
best avg12: 41.56 (σ = 5.42)

current avg50: 43.70 (σ = 6.38)
best avg50: 43.70 (σ = 6.38)

session avg: 43.70 (σ = 6.38)
session mean: 43.67


----------



## mafergut (Dec 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> double post but eh,
> more squan PBs [...]



I couldn't help but notice that some people say that at times: "double post but..."
If you are aware that it's a double post why don't you just edit your last one and add the new stuff there?
I was warned by a forum admin for double posting some months ago (I did it inadvertently, though) so I try not to do it anymore. I don't want to be banned


----------



## DELToS (Dec 16, 2015)

I started to learn 2-sided PLL recognition


----------



## mafergut (Dec 16, 2015)

DELToS said:


> I started to learn 2-sided PLL recognition



I started learning that as well. Let's hope it helps shave off half a second or so from my times.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 16, 2015)

I just got a life!


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 16, 2015)

27.85 ao12 in the first 13 mirrorblocks solves of the day. Finally broke 28


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 16, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just got a life!



But... But... Cubing...


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 16, 2015)

All 3x3 PB's except for sniggle, I got 12.30 tho which is 0.25 off ;3;
3x3 Ao5: 16.73
3x3 Ao12: 17.70
3x3 Ao50: 19.31
3x3 Ao100: 19.69
It's nice to finally be sub 20!

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 16, 2015)

I got 11 sub8's in ~150 solves, which should be PB for most 8's in 1 session


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 16, 2015)

Apparently I'm on fire right now, all OH pb's(havent done Ao50 or Ao100 yet): 

3x3 OH Single: 26.16
3x3 OH Ao5: 32.73
3x3 OH Ao12: 36.46


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 16, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just got a life!



You mean you got a girlfriend? but but...........cubes?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 16, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just got a life!



That means you quit cubing.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 16, 2015)

Square-fun

11.42 and 11.10 PB Singles in a row lol
13.5x mo3
16.48 ao12
18.69 ao100

I just counted: I know 9 EP's  haha
I think I'm gonna go for full cubeshape now


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 16, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Square-fun
> 
> 11.42 and 11.10 PB Singles in a row lol
> 13.5x mo3
> ...



ohey I also gotgud as squan
24.20 PB avg12


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't think this is PB, but still nice I guess.


Spoiler: Skewb



Average of 12: 4.88
1. 4.14 L R' L' B' R L B R' L'
2. 4.02 U R L' R B' U' B R'
3. 4.22 B R' B' L U' R' B L
4. (5.80) L R' U' L B' R L' U
5. 4.99 R L U L' U' R' B L U'
6. 4.98 R L R' B L' B' U R B
7. 5.31 L B' R' L R U' R L' U'
8. 4.74 R L' B' R U' L R' U'
9. 5.50 L' U' L R' L' R L' R
10. (2.53) U' B' R' U' B' R U L'
11. 5.19 B R' B' R U L' B' R'
12. 5.68 U' L' R L' B L R' U R'


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2015)

l' U2 F2 B2 b U' F2 f b2 B2 r u U2 B2 u' f' b' l D f' L' D' l' r' B2 r f l2 d2 f2 B F' R' F U r l F R' F b2 d l' R D f2 l2 F2 u B2 L' D' B r u' r f F u2 r2 3:06.43 5x5 pb it could of been a sub 3 solve if I didn't mess up on the PLL


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 17, 2015)

Roux what 
Average of 5: 14.90
1. (17.55) R2 D L' D2 L2 B L2 F D L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 
2. (11.18) U' F2 U R' U' B2 L2 B L' F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U' 
3. 13.50 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 F' U' L D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R 
4. 14.16 D2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 F L2 B R' U' R' D' B' R2 F2 
5. 17.03 R' F L2 B' D' L2 F L B' L F B' D2 F D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F'
E: Rolled the 17 

Average of 5: 14.83
1. (11.18) U' F2 U R' U' B2 L2 B L' F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U' 
2. 13.50 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 F' U' L D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R 
3. 14.16 D2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 F L2 B R' U' R' D' B' R2 F2 
4. (17.03) R' F L2 B' D' L2 F L B' L F B' D2 F D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' 
5. 16.82 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D B L B' R' F' L2 R' B' U R'


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Dec 17, 2015)

3x3, While procrastinating doing homework I got a PB average of 12.

Average of 12: 9.49
1. (8.57) U' R2 U F2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F D' L' B' U' R D F' U R' 
2. (13.05) B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F D2 L' U B' U2 B' L U L' F2 
3. 9.28 R2 B2 R D2 R' B2 R B2 F2 D2 R' D R2 U2 B2 L' B D F' D2 U2 
4. 8.59 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D L U2 F2 L2 F R' U' R' F2 U2 
5. 9.47 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D U2 B2 U L2 R U L' B2 L2 B R' U F' U2 
6. 9.90 L2 F R' B U' D2 B2 R' B U2 R2 F2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B2 L2 D2 
7. 10.49 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R D' B' F' R U2 B' L' D L U' 
8. 9.06 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 F L R' B R D2 B' D R' 
9. 8.96 D2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R U' L D' B' U' B' U2 B' U2 R 
10. 8.93 D' R2 F' B2 U2 R' B D' B' U' B2 U2 F2 R L2 U2 R' D2 L F2 R 
11. 9.58 L D' R2 F2 D' L U' D' B U B2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F 
12. 10.62 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F' R2 F R U R' U R2 F2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2015)

WTF 12.013 OH AO12 on cam.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> WTF 12.013 OH AO12 on cam.



holy crap! nr plzzzz


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 17, 2015)

PBS
3X3 pb finally after weeks of fast and slow turning. XX cross (accidental XXXcross) full LL though. 7.35
4X4 52.23


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sq1 fun

Number of solves: 15
Best Time: 23.477
Worst Time: 50.959
Session Avg: 37.112
Session Mean: 37.126
Individual Times: 
40.719, 35.617, 31.915, 40.319, 36.384, 43.388, (23.477), 43.921, 35.950, 40.853, 45.455, 26.446, 34.950, 26.546, (50.959)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2015)

No ****ing way:

11.514 ao12
10.508 ao15

That average of 12...


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> No ****ing way:
> 
> 11.514 ao12
> 10.508 ao15
> ...



One of the few times I have seen such a major gap like that. One second. Wow.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sub-40 sq1 yayayayaya

Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 23.477
Worst Time: 53.092
Session Avg: 38.752
Session Mean: 38.733
Individual Times: 
40.719, 35.617, 31.915, 40.319, 36.384, 43.388, (23.477), 43.921, 35.950, 40.853, 45.455, 26.446, 34.950, 26.546, 50.959, 31.613, 44.688, (53.092), 34.818, 48.490, 47.856, 39.252, 40.688, 36.186, 52.092, 37.251, 39.486, 27.813, 34.683, 28.281, 35.200, 40.820, 37.218, 46.889, 38.452, 43.254, 41.820, 49.991, 33.149, 26.679, 34.150, 30.281, 40.921, 44.288, 39.719, 40.353, 49.157, 28.780, 47.090, 35.286


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2015)

JamesDanko said:


> One of the few times I have seen such a major gap like that. One second. Wow.



I forgot to mention it's OH, a second gap isn't much. for TH my gap is .8 seconds and I'm 1.5 times as fast.

12.518 OH AO100, I'll stop.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Dec 17, 2015)

B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 R' U2 L' D2 F' U' F' R2 U2 - 11.95 OH PB single


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 17, 2015)

Clock 14.92


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 17, 2015)

Thunderclap is nice

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-17
avg of 5: 9.803

Time List:
1. (9.299) R2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B' F' D' F2 L' U2 L2 U F2 
2. 10.146 R' L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D U2 L' B2 D2 L' R B' U' F' R 
3. 9.633 R F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 R2 F' D L2 D B' U' B R D U 
4. (10.282) B R L B' U' L2 F U' B R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 F D' 
5. 9.629 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L U' F R2 F' R B D L2 D

Also 7.87 single 

Scramble: L F' L' D B R2 L2 U' B2 R' L2 F2 R2 U2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U

y
D' U' R D2 F
U2 L' U L U2 y L U L'
y L U2 L' U L U' L'
U2 R U R' U' R U R' 
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' U


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2015)

6.94 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U R2 D' F R U2 R D U2 F2 D L F2

Fullstep yay

y x' U D R x'
R U2' R' U R U' R' 
U' L' U L R' U R
y2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R' 
y R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U r U r R U R' U' r U' r
U Uperm


----------



## Altha (Dec 17, 2015)

6369. 10.17 R U2 B' F' U2 B L2 F U2 B' D2 L F' D B2 U L' F2 D B 
3rd best solve behind 10.11 and 10.00. Could've been sub 10 but I decided to do 2 look oll despite knowing the case for some stupid reason >.>
welp, road to sub 10 continues...rip in pepperonis


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 17, 2015)

Altha said:


> Could've been sub 10 but I decided to do 2 look oll despite knowing the case for some stupid reason >.>


That sucks :c It happens to me too, and I hate it! >_<


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 17, 2015)

woot woot 3x3 ao50 again 
(had to use qqtimer because for whatever reason cstimer is blocked at my school, and btw don't ask me how I had a good half an hour of free time at school it's a weird story)
Session average: 12.55
1. 12.23 U R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R U' B' D2 R D' L' F' R U 
2. 11.27 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F L' B' L' U F' D L' D' 
3. 13.05 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' R F2 L D2 B' F' R' D L' B2 U2 R2 D B' 
4. 12.16 U' B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' F L R U F' D' L2 B F2 R' 
5. (10.51) F2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 U F' R2 B L' D2 B2 L2 B L' 
6. 10.93 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R' B L' B D' L' B U' L B' 
7. 11.68 D2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 R U R B U2 B2 L' F' D' F' 
8. 13.94 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F' R2 F L' B' D B2 F' D' R2 
9. 12.40 F2 B2 R U2 F D B R F R' D2 R' D2 L' F2 L D2 R' F2 
10. 11.37 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L B' D' U L F' D U B' D2 
11. 12.84 U2 B' U2 B' R2 F' R L' B' U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 
12. 14.56 F2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B' F2 L' F' U' F' R B F' U F2 
13. 12.17 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R' D U' L' D2 B2 F' D R' 
14. 10.65 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B L2 R2 B F2 L D L2 R' B' U F2 R2 B U 
15. 11.85 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 F L2 U L2 R F U R2 U2 
16. 14.56 F R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 F L' U L B2 U F' D F L2 F2 
17. 12.07 U' B2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F R' B2 U B D L B2 D2 R' 
18. 12.94 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 B L2 R2 U' L2 B L2 R' B' F2 L B U' 
19. 12.55 D2 L' D' F R' B2 R' U' F R' U2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L 
20. 12.70 U2 L B2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 R B F D' B2 L' U' F L' F 
21. 12.15 D2 F' U2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L D R' U' B' D U F' D' U2 
22. 11.60 B R' F' U' B' D' B' R2 D F U2 R2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F 
23. 12.22 B' L' U' D2 B' L B' R D2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 D' L2 D 
24. 10.54 U' F2 B D2 B D' R' L' F R' F L2 U2 D2 F L2 D2 F' B' R2 
25. 12.63 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L B' U2 R2 F' L' U' B' L' B' 
26. 12.31 B' U2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' R' D U F D' L D B F' 
27. 10.76 B2 R2 D2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 B2 R D2 U L' U F' R2 F' R2 B2 
28. 13.05 L' D' F' B U2 L U D L2 D R2 F' U2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 F L2 B' 
29. 11.83 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 L' B R D' R2 B L' F2 D2 L2 
30. (19.33) L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 F U R2 F' R' D' R2 U' 
31. 14.15 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 D L2 B' L' B2 U' R2 F' L' B' R2 
32. (17.77+) D B R2 F R' U F2 D2 R B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 
33. (19.14) D' B2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 R F' U' R' U F2 L F2 D2 F' 
34. 11.79 F' U F2 D' R U B' R2 L F D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 
35. 14.29 R D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' F' L D' U2 F L2 F' R' D' F' 
36. 12.84 D2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L F' U' B L' U F2 D F' U' B2 
37. 11.94 B F L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B F' L' B D U2 R B' R B2 R' U' 
38. 12.58 B2 L2 F' R' B' U F' D B' R2 L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 
39. 14.67 R' D2 L D2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B' L' D L' R B2 F' R' F2 
40. 13.04 R2 B R2 F L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B D U2 R D2 U' B' R2 B2 L' U2 
41. 15.16 L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' F' R U B2 D' B L2 D2 R' 
42. (10.48) F2 D2 B2 R U2 L2 R B2 L' U2 R2 B' D' B2 F U' L' F2 U2 R D' 
43. (10.29) F2 R B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 F' U' B D' L2 U' F' R' F' D' R 
44. 10.52 U2 L D2 R D2 U2 L R' D' B R' D' L F2 U' R2 F' R' 
45. 11.33 B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L' R B' R' F2 U' F2 D F' U' 
46. 13.96 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D F L U2 B' U2 B' L2 D' L2 R 
47. 15.77 R D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 L R B2 R D' L U2 R D B D2 F' L' D2 
48. 13.97 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D B2 L D2 F R' D2 U R2 F2 D2 U' 
49. 10.80 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 B L F2 U2 R B2 R' U' L R' 
50. 12.42 U R2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U B R D2 L F U2 R2 U' L R' 

No sub-10s, but quite a few 10s  this is great I might even be improving wut

edit: wait holy crap I just realized that that makes a PB ao5 too: 10.78 :O


----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2015)

Average of 5: 10.13
1. (12.85) B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' L B2 R2 F' L D2 F'
2. 10.10 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F D2 B L F' R B' D R' F' L2 U' F
3. 10.10 L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U F U' L F2 D B L' U'
4. (10.08) R' D2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R B' L' D R' D' U2 B2 R' B
5. 10.18 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 F' R D' B2 L R' B2 F U B' D 

Standard deviation lol

Also, this is probably my third or fourth best ao5 ever.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 17, 2015)

Clock: 13.12 = 16.45, 11.27, 12.32, 13.58, 13.47

edit2: 12.45 ao5...
you know what ill jus give an update once im done, this is ridiculous


----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2015)

10.30 ao5 on cam, uploading now.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 17, 2015)

1st sub-10 single on clock!!!! 8.55!!!! Last scramble on the weekly forum comp wo0t!
IDK this just makes me really happy :3

other things: mo3: 11.47, ao5: 12.36 ao12: 12.95 ao80: 15.53 (I stopped at 80) that was fin


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 17, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 1st sub-10 single on clock!!!! 8.55!!!! Last scramble on the weekly forum comp wo0t!
> IDK this just makes me really happy :3
> 
> other things: mo3: 11.47, ao5: 12.36 ao12: 12.95 ao80: 15.53 (I stopped at 80) that was fin



olook someone who doesn't hate Clock
that's rare


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 17, 2015)

Just did an Ao12 and got a PB of 16.23. Looked at my past solves in Prisma Puzzle Timer which I have had for over a year now, and looked to find that a year ago today exactly, my best Ao12 was 27.12 and best single was 21.93. Now my PB average of 100 is faster than that single. I don't even practice hardcore. I just do solves every now and then while doing slow solves a lot during school. Just interesting to see that I thought that I would never even be sub-25 someday and now here I am. Well under sub-20 and on my way to sub-15! Can't wait to see where I am next year!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 17, 2015)

4x4 PB's 
single: 46.19 (PLL parity)
Mo3: 53.83
Ao12: 59.30 (Finally sub 1:00)


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-17
avg of 5: 7.06

Time List:
1. 6.94 U' D' L2 B' D2 R2 L' F R D F2 B2 R2 B' U2 F U2 D2 R2 
2. 7.26 F D2 F2 L R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' B' L' D' F' U B L' 
3. 6.97 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F R' F D2 L' B2 D2 L2 U' B D2 
4. (9.15) U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F R' F R' B U' R D' R' U' 
5. (6.79) D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R' D U2 L F' R D' B2 F

why ;-;


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 17, 2015)

ZBLL training avg of 1000

5.982 seconds, sub 6 woohoo


4.521, 3.513, 3.648, 7.378, 13.341, 3.323, 2.897, 3.881, 13.412, 10.534, 3.688, 7.221, 5.332, 14.075, 6.519, 2.904, 7.891, 9.125, 4.501, 3.289, 8.545, 3.376, 6.153, 3.995, 3.503, 3.729, 13.776, 6.332, 4.525, 6.809, 3.880, 6.416, 5.696, 4.918, 11.129, 3.791, 14.092, 5.782, 7.006, 11.286, 5.395, 3.784, 4.111, 6.835, 7.533, 5.352, 5.270, 17.981, 3.256, 5.006, 2.130, 4.547, 3.456, 5.602, 3.026, 15.902, 4.046, 16.184, 5.321, 7.801, 5.195, 7.935, (1.545), 3.120, 4.288, 12.559, 3.999, 3.825, 4.319, (32.289), 14.544, 3.176, 3.617, 6.387, 13.517, 4.606, 8.504, 5.952, 18.051, 3.017, 4.384, 5.017, 4.416, 4.187, 7.080, 3.888, 5.008, (1.705), 3.714, 8.033, (23.209), 7.648, 8.226, 5.993, 5.568, 4.208, 4.609, 6.857, 3.178, 2.898, 9.995, 10.470, 4.009, 4.606, 18.215, 10.342, 4.720, 3.864, 3.313, (21.286), (1.610), (0.864), 2.978, 5.264, 6.094, 6.935, 4.281, 3.393, 3.697, 3.409, (1.192), 20.329, 5.485, 4.961, 6.197, 2.242, 3.504, 4.247, 5.653, 2.953, 11.828, 2.994, 8.591, 3.225, 4.792, 9.185, 3.983, 2.840, 6.472, 5.814, 2.584, (32.126), 7.576, 4.674, 6.137, 3.049, 4.901, 5.919, 4.120, 2.720, 3.192, 3.464, 14.050, 14.632, 10.744, 2.896, 2.928, (28.763), 8.484, 5.771, 15.672, 5.755, 20.013, 2.144, 3.442, 10.353, 3.696, (38.808), 7.695, 2.955, 2.984, 4.418, 3.345, 5.565, 13.113, 3.064, (23.382), 4.502, 5.959, (1.664), 3.250, 3.530, (39.882), (0.962), 3.496, 12.368, 3.041, 3.427, 3.911, 2.847, 10.083, 4.757, 9.658, 7.750, 12.099, 2.968, 3.361, 5.370, 9.087, 4.405, 12.277, 6.764, 6.151, 6.723, 10.024, 4.720, 9.605, 3.345, 4.432, 5.341, 7.019, 3.880, (33.772), 5.828, 5.978, 3.695, 6.338, 4.059, (1.584), 2.992, 12.670, 3.512, 5.416, 3.875, 3.897, 3.835, 3.817, 3.581, 4.390, 4.760, 2.936, 19.427, (26.985), 8.214, 3.152, 3.787, (22.611), 2.714, 8.872, 7.945, 6.599, 4.121, 2.817, 17.619, 3.640, (28.296), (1.977), 16.639, 5.053, 9.061, 2.709, 5.503, (1.873), 6.156, 5.059, 3.848, 4.528, 5.215, 3.947, 5.970, 9.871, 3.712, (25.373), 3.298, 3.227, 4.683, 3.608, 3.879, 3.352, 3.225, 8.020, 9.771, 4.632, 3.072, 6.497, 3.438, 2.841, 3.905, 7.451, 7.643, 9.153, 4.805, 7.401, 4.760, 3.346, 5.754, 5.352, (40.224), 4.681, 2.968, (34.017), 3.760, 6.054, 5.407, 6.200, 2.131, 2.816, 3.521, 10.839, 2.952, 4.768, 11.099, (22.908), 5.707, 8.066, 10.920, (1.120), 2.144, 6.997, (1.520), 3.518, 3.802, (1.674), 4.836, (1.904), 12.436, (38.496), (34.288), 12.551, 3.624, 4.789, 4.553, 10.092, (30.260), 3.520, 2.705, 4.425, 4.768, 2.834, 9.289, 8.226, 3.192, 5.939, 3.514, 6.504, (1.488), 5.372, 6.760, 3.654, (39.410), 3.685, (1.632), 4.663, (1.424), 3.868, 3.368, 11.996, 17.976, 5.616, (1.721), 2.992, 4.599, 8.683, 17.847, 8.906, (1.713), 6.334, 8.064, (0.944), 5.758, 5.596, 6.931, 6.243, 13.708, 6.302, 2.168, 5.176, (1.504), 3.272, 2.905, 3.689, 4.095, 6.520, 11.935, 3.896, 6.870, 4.205, 8.572, 5.490, 5.156, 6.673, 7.627, 3.663, 6.825, 3.104, 3.454, 3.481, 9.434, 3.265, 4.755, (1.194), 3.160, 3.506, 3.606, 3.218, 11.698, (1.744), (1.643), (1.745), 3.690, 2.832, (22.616), 7.280, 11.223, 3.115, 3.553, 10.316, 2.344, 2.697, 4.457, 13.161, 2.722, 5.644, (40.911), (27.276), 5.187, 3.897, 3.753, 3.593, (25.924), 8.252, (1.146), 20.314, 4.000, 4.290, 3.547, 2.754, 9.399, (1.776), 2.552, 3.376, 10.769, (1.385), 3.818, (0.795), 11.404, 9.606, 4.007, 4.746, 2.761, 5.453, (1.873), (23.676), 3.234, 6.184, 3.024, 3.919, (23.684), 4.233, 3.409, 2.888, 3.688, 4.459, 3.778, 3.042, (32.565), 4.127, (21.368), 3.200, 4.380, 3.256, 7.519, 8.622, 4.915, 8.114, (25.796), (0.048), 5.056, 5.741, 3.400, 4.866, 4.453, 3.850, 3.097, 4.009, 6.791, 12.203, 10.487, 3.082, 4.308, 6.396, 5.973, (1.891), 4.606, 2.840, 3.737, 4.050, 2.552, 8.726, 5.964, 5.139, 2.616, (31.155), 3.948, (2.032), 11.731, 11.038, 9.833, (42.657), 2.857, 4.968, 3.729, 7.767, 3.697, 3.088, 4.866, 13.830, (23.090), 3.642, 3.721, 4.146, (30.634), 9.308, 5.639, 4.681, 4.177, 15.197, 9.505, 2.576, (1.498), (30.887), 4.002, 6.303, (1.744), 4.009, 2.521, 5.072, 7.513, 3.560, 2.568, 20.202, 3.424, 8.403, 3.184, 3.880, 4.856, 10.486, 3.192, 3.924, (29.747), 8.475, 4.671, 6.643, 4.764, 8.791, 3.964, 11.700, 2.528, 3.648, 3.136, 8.197, 2.322, (33.272), 8.644, 11.569, 3.200, 6.026, 2.792, 5.714, 3.297, 5.339, 4.466, 9.112, 3.408, 5.544, 3.609, 5.490, 6.227, 3.633, 5.831, 6.193, 6.135, 6.390, 3.496, (37.658), 6.066, 2.530, (1.376), 5.506, 6.663, (46.435), 3.006, 3.530, 4.239, (0.898), 4.884, 2.656, (1.419), 5.793, 3.241, 3.642, 4.272, 5.628, 2.657, 20.240, 9.232, 3.307, 21.044, 6.966, 12.871, 3.163, 4.109, 5.034, 6.571, 2.992, 3.104, 6.358, 8.855, 9.350, 2.850, 3.879, 6.756, 5.305, 5.415, 4.746, 5.902, 2.632, 10.133, 5.650, 2.034, 3.841, 3.323, 5.234, (1.240), 2.992, 2.034, 4.018, 12.622, 3.032, 9.594, 5.582, 5.241, 3.594, 4.363, 3.416, 2.738, 4.702, 3.459, 4.233, 6.148, 3.616, 2.961, 6.868, 2.761, 5.840, 13.500, 2.097, 5.243, 13.686, 4.069, 3.377, 15.533, 3.122, 3.096, 5.016, 2.610, 6.679, (22.503), 2.433, 6.201, 4.050, 4.065, 5.516, 11.768, 4.159, 4.521, 2.848, 3.678, 3.144, 4.928, 3.705, 5.174, 3.184, 6.462, 5.744, 11.907, 8.118, 8.475, 3.529, 9.133, 5.392, 4.972, 18.997, 3.344, 8.253, 5.527, 5.304, 4.548, 11.853, 3.274, 12.426, 3.548, 3.775, 9.178, 3.583, (1.811), 5.083, 3.950, 12.785, (1.712), 5.145, 6.343, 4.831, 3.920, 5.004, 5.769, 3.824, (1.632), 6.364, 4.181, 19.869, (30.548), 8.600, 5.756, 3.144, 10.469, 3.803, 3.736, 5.009, 3.262, 4.079, 11.374, 3.947, 4.171, 7.814, 2.681, 4.080, 5.531, 3.720, 3.329, 5.514, 5.330, 2.928, (1.880), 4.784, 3.411, 2.976, 3.944, 4.225, 6.170, 6.648, 10.266, 3.120, 5.672, (1.825), 5.154, 13.144, 5.048, (37.649), 3.640, 2.042, 5.933, 2.779, 7.463, 4.824, 4.056, 3.593, 5.825, 4.361, 4.332, 5.785, 4.671, 8.421, 6.581, 6.316, 5.891, 3.808, 18.322, 9.307, 14.635, 3.224, 15.777, 12.143, 6.921, 6.681, 8.024, 4.014, 3.392, 13.631, (29.267), 10.204, 3.386, 6.271, 4.137, 3.792, 8.775, 9.652, 9.578, 3.480, 16.296, 4.569, 4.753, 3.831, 2.680, 3.353, 3.426, 3.750, 5.450, 15.183, (22.611), 2.370, 8.310, 12.331, 4.977, 5.448, 6.073, 5.488, 4.014, 12.652, 4.122, 3.786, 3.384, 5.686, 6.813, 7.538, 5.748, 2.594, 6.700, 7.242, 2.912, (1.866), 20.540, 21.230, 4.234, 21.258, 3.433, 4.785, 3.976, 5.698, 20.335, 10.382, (26.087), 3.941, (23.824), 6.017, 3.509, 5.306, 4.084, 4.725, 4.111, 5.395, 2.697, 3.810, 3.935, 5.374, 8.611, 6.998, 4.111, 4.932, 19.392, 3.584, 3.282, 15.769, 4.291, 12.306, 4.666, 12.206, 9.376, 3.520, 3.935, 9.229, 6.419, 5.086, 2.888, 5.748, 17.691, (42.043), 4.239, 5.711, 5.028, 4.743, 4.127, 5.900, 4.280, 5.366, (57.691), (22.808), 5.469, 6.597, 3.128, 3.492, 2.450, 4.482, 14.994, 3.953, 3.402, 7.921, 2.914, 9.457, 12.017, 3.746, 4.073, 4.211, 10.010, 5.346, 4.736, 5.770, 2.977, 4.016, 3.690, 4.641, 4.091, 3.777, 9.017, 7.858, 5.401, 2.768, (1.192), 2.761, 7.265, 2.336, 3.600, 3.634, 2.127, 12.651, (34.513), 3.993, 3.809, 2.344, 3.675, 3.666, 2.793, 2.841, 3.881, (1.064), 13.450, 3.201, 3.288, 4.929, (1.289), 4.240, 3.008, 4.754, 11.346, 2.601, 3.392, 3.673, 2.673, 12.416, 6.112, 10.786, 4.129, 3.960, 2.723, 4.641, 3.697, 2.946, 7.728, 7.657, 4.289, 4.831, (1.883), 3.969, 4.849, 8.588, 18.606, 2.584, 4.607, 10.759, 2.384, 4.634, 3.685, 4.672, 3.954, 4.286, 2.193, 7.771, 13.053, 5.573, 4.702, 3.633, 2.705, (1.760), 3.050, 2.304, 3.603, 5.081, 4.160, 2.601, 20.260, 5.960, 4.440, 5.967, 5.411, 4.032, 2.818, 3.978, 4.132, 3.925, 2.899, 13.862, 15.558, (21.597), 2.809, 9.336, 8.480, 3.099, 4.887, 4.824, 3.110


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 17, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-17
> avg of 5: 7.06
> 
> Time List:
> ...



HAHA do you still not havw sub 7?! 

(damn all our pbs are within 0.1....)


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 17, 2015)

Yay skewb is fun.
Average of 12: 4.37
1. 5.52 R B R B R L' U L R'
2. 2.55 L' R B R U' R U R'
3. 3.99 U' R U' R' L B U' B' L'
4. 4.18 U R' U L' R B' L' B L
5. 4.04 B R U' R B' U' R' U
6. 5.47 R' B L R L R' U B U
7. 5.33 L' B R B' U' L' R U L'
8. 5.81 U' B' U L B' L B' R
9. (2.43) L U' B U B R' L U
10. 4.10 U' B R' B' U' L U L R'
11. (5.98) B' R B' U B U L B' R'
12. 2.71 L B' U' R U' R U L
I think this is PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 17, 2015)

first megaminx session in a month or so, not too shabby

Session average: 58.92
1. 58.25 
2. 58.77 
3. 1:03.51 
4. 1:01.72 
5. 58.00 
6. 56.57 
7. 1:02.13 
8. 53.83 
9. (1:03.55) 
10. 58.32 
11. 55.64 
12. 59.27 
13. 1:00.78 
14. (53.10) 
15. 59.95 
16. 1:01.32 
17. 57.30 
18. 59.33 
19. 1:01.55 
20. 54.31 

best ao5 was 57.74 and best ao12 58.51. Want to get first at Cubelonia if Lucas doesn't show up  (He probably will tho)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't even...
OH:
30.35, (28.40), 30.95, (34.71), 30.71 = 30.67 avg5

e: wat
(40.58), 30.35, (28.40), 30.95, 34.71, 30.71, 32.00, 32.06, 30.22, 34.11, 29.50, 32.47 = 31.71 avg12

They're both PBs

e2: ok srsly wtf is this, 25.64 PB single


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> HAHA do you still not havw sub 7?!
> 
> (damn all our pbs are within 0.1....)



I suck so much ;-;

just got this too:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-17
avg of 5: 7.21

Time List:
1. 7.90 B' D F2 U' B R' L2 U R F2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' U' 
2. 6.38 F' L2 U2 L D2 B2 L D2 U2 L2 B2 L U' R B D R' B F' U' 
3. (6.18) L' F D2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 D' F2 U' L F D' R B F' 
4. (8.90) L D' L' B2 D2 F' D' R L F2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U 
5. 7.35 B R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' U R2 B L' F D' F L R'

soo many a fail


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> But... But... Cubing...





OLLiver said:


> You mean you got a girlfriend? but but...........cubes?





YouCubing said:


> That means you quit cubing.



these made my day 

(these were in reply to 


JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just got a life!


)


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok back to 4x4. PBS!!!!!
48.938! first sub 50 finally! 
Also pb avg of 5 57.332! i feel a pb avg of 12 coming up


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't often post in this thread, but I think this deserves it as my first sub-8 fullstep solve...

5.67 - 3x3 single

U' B L2 F' R D F' R U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2
x' y' // inspection
R' U' L2 // cross
y R U' R' // 1st
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd
y U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // 4th
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // PLL

http://bit.ly/22bDuo3


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 17, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I don't often post in this thread, but I think this deserves it as my first sub-8 fullstep solve...
> 
> 5.67 - 3x3 single
> 
> ...


5 second solve as your first sub 8 full step? wow. that TPS must have been pretty high


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 17, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I don't often post in this thread, but I think this deserves it as my first sub-8 fullstep solve...
> 
> 5.67 - 3x3 single
> 
> ...



Wat, just wat.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 18, 2015)

5.694 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 U' R' U B' D U L2 D L2 F R

Can't reconstruct, might have been a miss scramble. LL was R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 18, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> 5 second solve as your first sub 8 full step? wow. that TPS must have been pretty high



Indeed, I have a ton of fullstep 8s, my three 7s are PLL skip, OLL skip and LL skip. 9.16 TPS. I know I'm capable of a sub-9 average if my lookahead isn't terrible, my general knowledge and efficiency of F2L is pretty good, just gotta not pause.



Hssandwich said:


> Wat, just wat.



Yeah that was my reaction for the 20 minutes after the solve.


----------



## connorlacrosse (Dec 18, 2015)

FINALLY sub 6 on skewb. Just got a 5.93 avg of 100. Been stuck at 6.09 for about 2 months.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 18, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> ZBLL training avg of 1000
> 
> (0.048)


wat.


OLLiver said:


> ZBLL training avg of 1000
> 
> (57.691),


wat.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> wat.


 LL skip?


> wat.



fail execution, resolve, fail execution again?


----------



## NeilH (Dec 18, 2015)

PB's:
14.00 ao12
14.51 ao25
14.92 ao50
15.20 ao100

just a week ago, my PB ao100 was 16.16. I have no idea what happened!

15.01 ao100!


----------



## Altha (Dec 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-18
avg of 5: 3.90

Time List:
1. 3.77 R F2 R U' R F2 R' F2 U 
2. (8.62) F' R2 U' F U' R2 F U2 R' 
3. 5.17 U F' R' F2 R U F2 R' U' 
4. (2.68) U' R U' R' U R U R U' 
5. 2.77 U' R U' R2 F' U' F2 R U'
2x2 pb ao5, both 2 sec solves with pll skips (I think 3.77 had oll skip too)

lbl master race


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> LL skip?
> 
> 
> fail execution, resolve, fail execution again?



Both of those make perfect sense and I have no idea why I didn't think of either.


----------



## Altha (Dec 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-18
avg of 5: 3.57

Time List:
1. 4.20 R2 F U' F2 U' F' U2 R U' 
2. 3.40 R2 U R2 U R' F2 U R' U2 
3. 3.12 U R2 F' R2 F R2 F R' U' 
4. (17.38) R2 U F' R' F U F R U2 
5. (3.05) F' U' F U' F2 U' R' F' U'
lbl master race v2 (pb ao5)


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 18, 2015)

Apparently sub-30 Mirrorblocks is like sub-20 normal 3x3, once you break it your times just drop.

28.30 ao100
26.08 ao12
23.81 ao5 
18.74 single (sub-20 yeah!)

Everything on cam, I'll post the ao5 and single once I upload them.
The single will be 5th on youtube once I upload, if it had been literally 1 second faster it would have been 2nd only behind Seppomania


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 18, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/da1ad58baf6f78af32cde35e434d9528

SUB 14 AVG50 YESSS


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2015)

Breaks are very good for you

Average of 12: 2.661
1. (1.567) R' B' U' L' R L U' B
2. (4.276) B' L' B U' B R U L'
3. 2.752 R' B L' U' L B' R U B
4. 2.010 U' B L B U' L' B U
5. 2.971 L' B U' L U' B' R B
6. 2.882 U L R L B R U B U
7. 2.552 U' B' R' U' L R' B' R
8. 2.820 R' L B' U L R L B'
9. 3.485 B' L B U' B L B' R L'
10. 2.345 R' U' L' U R L R U L'
11. 2.235 B' L B' L' R B' R U L'
12. 2.562 B' U' B' R' L R L' R' U

Easy scrambles help too lmao


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 18, 2015)

4x4 PB Ao50: 1:01.85

I feel like sub-1 global by South East Texas open is likely!

Also Earlier today I got a 1:37.36 5x5 single, 3rd best.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 18, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> wat.
> 
> wat.




ok that sub 1 second time is a mistake (bound to be one in 1000 solves) 
the really long time was me recalling a recent learnt one. It takes time for speedy recall


----------



## Altha (Dec 18, 2015)

10.05 D2 F' L F' D2 R2 F R B R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D'
ASDFASDGSFDFAFK

(My best times are now 10.00, 10.05, 10.11 and 10.17 =__= sub 10 pls)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice times by Iggy at Malaysia Open, sub-4 Pyra average, and a whole bunch more NRs.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice times by Iggy at Malaysia Open, sub-4 Pyra average, and a whole bunch more NRs.



Aww.. I was hoping I might get some records in a few years cause I'm Malaysian on my mum's side but having seen them... :/


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice times by Iggy at Malaysia Open, sub-4 Pyra average, and a whole bunch more NRs.



Ouch his BLD times in finals, 
33, 32, DNF

That has to be really frusturating, his current mean is 45


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Ouch his BLD times in finals,
> 33, 32, DNF
> 
> That has to be really frusturating, his current mean is 45



Yup. Thankfully I had a great day so I wasn't all frustrated about it  The 32.32 is 0.01 slower than the NR, too

6x6, 5x5 and Pyraminx went really well though


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 6x6, 5x5 and Pyraminx went really well though



I should have gone for this... 

What was that good pyra scramble by the way?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 18, 2015)

Learned how to solve skewb almost a week ago. 4.23 Skewb PB single. 3 move layer into a sledge 
Scramble: U' L' B U L R U' B


BTW I might try to restore Unofficial world records page in wiki f it is not going to be hard, because someone deleted most of them.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I should have gone for this...
> 
> What was that good pyra scramble by the way?



It was like 3 moves to a 2-flip lol

Scrambles were really easy in general, I didn't expect myself to even get a sub 4.5 average in the finals. I was also solving decently, surprisingly


----------



## mafergut (Dec 18, 2015)

OH PB single (full step) but still no sub-30 

31.90 F' R2 U' D' F' U R B2 D R2 L2 D R2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 F


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 18, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> BTW I might try to restore Unofficial world records page in wiki f it is not going to be hard, because someone deleted most of them.



Wth? I just checked that page and who thought that would be a good idea?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2015)

29.00 sq1 ao5
32.66 ao12


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 18, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wth? I just checked that page and who thought that would be a good idea?



From Speedsolving Wiki editing history:
15 December 2015
(diff | hist) . . List of Unofficial World Records‎; 11:15 . . (-1,907)‎ . . ‎Kchiuk (Talk | contribs)‎ (→‎Official BLD events)
(diff | hist) . . List of Unofficial World Records‎; 11:15 . . (-4,953)‎ . . ‎Kchiuk (Talk | contribs)‎ (→‎Official NxNxN events)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

His username is Kcjiuk, the records are in editing history, after 30 days they will disappear. So someone can enter all the records that were deleted, but It will take a long time.

P.S.Sorry for bad English


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wth? I just checked that page and who thought that would be a good idea?



The Official NxNs sub-page was deleted and I don't know how to get it back :/


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

uhh wtf 2x2 pb single lolwut
1. 0.64 U F' R F U' F' U2 R' U'
y'
R U R' U'

xD //if you actually do an x D then it will be a +2 just warning you, and yes that was part of my solution, because my time without the +2 was -1.36


----------



## biscuit (Dec 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> uhh wtf 2x2 pb single lolwut
> 1. 0.64 U F' R F U' F' U2 R' U'
> y'
> R U R' U'
> ...



negative 1.36? Dang!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2015)

skoob yay
stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 3.07
worst time: 10.54

current mo3: 7.59 (σ = 2.69)
best mo3: 4.25 (σ = 1.23)

current avg5: 6.48 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 4.64 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 6.22 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 4.88 (σ = 0.92)

current avg50: 6.08 (σ = 1.17)
best avg50: 5.68 (σ = 0.97)

current avg100: 5.93 (σ = 1.12)
best avg100: 5.88 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 5.89 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 5.98


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> negative 1.36? Dang!



somehow when I saw that post I didn't see your username and I had some odd feeling that it was you xD


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 18, 2015)

1:21 megaminx ao5 with 1:15 single. The single wasn't PB but it felt like the slickest solve ever. Got to LL at 58 but locked up on a chameleon OCLL and Y perm EP.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 18, 2015)

8:42 2-7 Relay PB


----------



## biscuit (Dec 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> somehow when I saw that post I didn't see your username and I had some odd feeling that it was you xD



Good to know I have a unique style. Who needs a picture anyway?!


----------



## Chree (Dec 18, 2015)

Got a stickerless Qiyi, and now I love SQ-1. Also: It's nice being so new at this. The PBs keep comin'.

Single (NL): 24.13
Ao5: 32.82
Ao12: 36.26
Ao25: 38.45




TheCoolMinxer said:


> 8:42 2-7 Relay PB



Whoa. Nice! Splits?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

didid agine 
Session average: 12.49
1. 12.73 
2. 12.66 
3. 11.82 
4. 13.08[PLL skip] 
5. 11.63 
6. 13.41 
7. 11.51 
8. 14.47 
9. 11.46 
10. 13.71 
11. 12.41 
12. 11.81 
13. 11.89 
14. 14.47 
15. (10.18) 
16. 14.34 
17. 14.59 
18. 13.52 
19. 14.33 
20. 11.78 
21. (16.40) 
22. 12.57+ 
23. 12.51 
24. 12.08 
25. 12.73 
26. 10.56 
27. 12.67 
28. (9.98) 
29. (9.77) 
30. (16.13) 
31. (15.46) 
32. 11.76 
33. 10.26 
34. 11.23 
35. 12.19 
36. 13.34 
37. 10.45 
38. 13.24 
39. 10.66 
40. 12.92 
41. 13.31 
42. 11.50 
43. 11.15 
44. 11.71 
45. 14.91 
46. 11.96 
47. 14.54 
48. 11.25 
49. 11.76 
50. 12.61


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> skoob yay
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 102/102
> best time: 3.07
> ...



Race to sub-4 global?


----------



## mrtomas (Dec 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-18
avg of 12: 8.540
PB by a bit
Time List:
1. 7.978 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U F' D' R' U' L D' F2 D' B2 L' 
2. (9.657) L2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U2 F U2 L' B' R2 F' U L D F' 
3. 8.208 D' R' D' L' U F L2 F L F D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 
4. 8.137 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L2 D' U F' D' B' U2 F' R B2 U' 
5. (7.354) R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 L B2 D2 B' D' B D F' U B2 
6. 8.362 U' L2 U F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B' U' L' B' F' R2 F D2 L2 
7. 8.985 B' L2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 R' D' L B2 U L D' U F D2 
8. 8.912 D2 F L2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R B' F U' L B L R2 U2 R 
9. 8.993 R L D' F U2 D2 L2 U L U2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 B' L2 F' L 
10. 8.193 F' L2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U B' F R B' L' U' R F2 R 
11. 8.978 L' F U' B R U F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U 
12. 8.657 U R U2 L2 F2 L' D2 F' D F2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 L' F2 R


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 18, 2015)

3.88 Pyra Ao100

Edit: Apparently it's been a year and one day since my first post about pyra. 


penguinz7 said:


> Pyra PB's
> Ao100: 7.3
> Ao12: 5.86
> Ao5: 4.05
> ...


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-18
avg of 12: 1:29.42



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 1:23.83 Lw R U L Dw' L R2 F' Dw' Lw' Dw2 U Fw U' Uw' F' Uw' Bw U Fw2 B' Dw2 Bw U R L' Bw2 D2 Rw2 B Lw R2 D' F D' Lw' Fw' B' Rw' Lw R' U2 L D Lw B Dw U' Lw' L' Uw' Rw' F' Rw2 L' Lw B2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 
2. 1:38.88 D' Dw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 B2 D B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw L2 Lw' Fw R Lw Rw' F Lw2 U' Uw R' Rw2 Bw Uw2 R' Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 U Rw2 Fw' R2 D' R2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Fw' Dw' D2 Bw' Uw' B F2 L Uw' D' L2 B' Rw R Dw2 Uw' U Fw L 
3. 1:26.59 B' F' Dw2 Rw' Lw B U' R2 Dw' U' F U Lw2 R' Uw2 B R Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 U Uw F' L' R' Uw Rw2 D2 Dw B R Uw Dw2 Fw' Bw' Uw2 D R Lw L Fw Rw' Dw' Rw' R' Bw2 U B2 F Fw2 U' Rw' L B' Lw' L2 U Dw' D2 
4. (1:22.56) B2 R2 L Dw' Uw F Rw' Dw' B2 R Fw Rw D2 Dw2 Uw L' F2 Fw R U2 L' D' Fw' Lw Bw R2 F Fw D' L2 R' U' Rw2 Uw B2 U Bw2 R2 L' Lw' Rw2 B U2 Bw Lw2 F2 Rw Fw' F2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Lw2 R2 Rw L2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' 
5. 1:26.80 B F R' Bw' F L2 B' Uw Lw' Bw2 Lw B2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 U Lw2 D' Lw' Uw' Rw2 U F' L2 Rw2 F2 Fw' Dw U D R U' Lw' L Fw2 U2 Bw Fw' Rw D' Bw D2 B2 D' Fw' Bw2 U2 F2 D F R' B D' Lw Uw' Bw' D U2 B2 Uw 
6. 1:31.19 U R2 Lw' L Dw2 Rw2 L' D Uw U2 Dw' B2 L2 Uw F Uw' Dw' Rw' Dw2 Fw' B' R' B' Uw' F D Dw Uw2 U2 Fw R F2 Dw Rw2 F' Rw D2 Fw' B' Rw' F R' F' Dw2 Fw Dw' Bw Fw2 D Rw Dw' Lw2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 D Dw Fw Bw2 Lw 
7. 1:28.93 R Dw2 Uw D2 Rw2 F' U2 Bw D' Rw Fw2 Lw U' Dw' F B2 Dw2 U R F D' Uw Lw' D B2 R2 L' D' Bw2 Uw' B' Rw U B Bw' Fw' Dw' Lw2 Bw2 U Lw2 R2 U Lw Uw' B Fw' Rw2 R' Lw Uw2 B' Bw Fw' Rw' Bw F2 Uw2 R D 
8. 1:29.64 Bw' D' Lw Rw2 L' Uw Lw' L' B' Dw L' B' Dw2 U' L Uw' U' Bw2 F' L' U' Fw U2 B' Bw2 U' L' Lw D2 B2 Dw2 F2 R2 B' Uw Dw' Bw2 Lw' Dw Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw' B' L2 Lw' D L' Bw' Rw2 U L F B' Uw' Fw2 Bw' Dw U Bw2 
9. 1:29.73 U' Uw D' Dw' Rw' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 D' B2 Uw2 R' B2 Dw F U' Uw' Bw' L' D Lw B2 Uw Dw Bw2 B' D Bw' L' F D' Fw' B Bw Dw' F L Bw Dw' B' L' R D' L' U' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw' Bw Dw Uw' U 
10. 1:31.59 D Rw Dw L' F B Lw' Uw' Dw R2 B' D' Dw' Uw B2 F' D2 U2 Uw' F2 R L2 Bw Rw' D2 Uw' F' Rw2 Dw2 D' Bw2 D R2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 L' D Lw2 D2 Uw Bw2 D' U' Lw D R' B Rw' L Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' Uw' L' Bw' Lw2 
11. (1:46.14) Fw2 Bw' Rw F' Uw Fw Uw' F Rw' D' Lw Uw2 B2 F2 Bw' Fw D Bw2 F' L2 Rw' Uw F' Rw' R B Bw' Fw' Uw' F2 Fw' Rw2 U Rw R' L2 U' R' D B' Uw R U' Lw' Bw Lw Rw' Dw L R U F2 L2 D L Uw' F2 Bw2 D2 F' 
12. 1:27.05 Dw Uw F2 L2 R Uw2 U' D Rw R2 U' L' Rw' Fw U L Fw' R2 L2 F' B D Lw2 F' Dw B' D2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Dw2 Uw D F2 Uw2 U Lw' Bw' L Bw2 L Lw Uw2 L2 R' Rw' Dw2 Bw Fw2 Uw' Dw Fw' U' Fw' U' L2 Dw2 Rw B2


nice.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 18, 2015)

3x3 PB's: 15.10 Ao50 and 15.45 Ao100

Also got a 47.77 4x4 single, second best.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 18, 2015)

11.96 ao5 clock, and 12.28 ao12 

EDIT: the next solve was 10.57 knocking ao12 down to 11.96 :3 thats pretty awsome (and 11.52 ao5)

Edit 2: 2nd sub-10 9.60


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 18, 2015)

Chree said:


> Whoa. Nice! Splits?


Thanks!
2:21 2-5
2:30 6
3:51 7


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 11.96 ao5 clock, and 12.28 ao12
> 
> EDIT: the next solve was 10.57 knocking ao12 down to 11.96 :3 thats pretty awsome (and 11.52 ao5)
> 
> Edit 2: 2nd sub-10 9.60



ugh Jacob don't be faster than me -__________-


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 18, 2015)

3x3 Pb's, that's quite rare.
Mo3: 11.7
Ao5: 12.14
Ao12: 12.84

Ao12:
15.00
10.67
15.49
12.61
14.02
11.48
12.32
11.30
12.96
14.53
13.47
10.35	
Ao5 is 4-9


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 19, 2015)

decent, skoob btw. best ao12 4.41, best ao5 4.23. still intermediate 

Session average: 4.71
1. 4.09 U' R' L' R B L R L' R
2. 5.64 B R' L B U L' U B L'
3. 4.37 B' R L U' R' B L' U L
4. 3.81 B L U' B' L' B L' B U'
5. 4.77 U' R' B R' B L U L'
6. (6.02) L R' L U B L' R' B U'
7. 4.67 L' B U' R' L' R U R B'
8. 4.61 L R' U L U' L U' L U'
9. 3.51 L' R U R L U' L R' L
10. 3.82 B' L' B' U L' B R U'
11. (6.96) U B U' L' R' U R' L
12. 4.67 L' B U R L B R' B
13. 4.62 B' R L U B' L R U
14. 4.95 R' L' U' B R U' L' B' L
15. 4.89 B R' U R' B' L' R U
16. 4.86 L U' L B' U' R' U' B'
17. (2.41) B L R B' R' U' L' B
18. 4.96 U R' L B L R U' B'
19. 4.97 B U' B' L R' L B' U
20. 3.87 L R L' B U' L' B' U R
21. 4.82 L R B' R B' L' B U'
22. 5.70 L R' U' R U' R' U L' R L'
23. 4.90 L B R' L B L B' U' R'
24. (3.07) R' B R B' U R U B U'
25. 4.56 R' B L R B' U R' B R
26. 4.84 B' L' R' L U R' B' L'
27. (3.28) U' L U R U' R L B' L'
28. 4.96 B' L R L U L R' B'
29. 4.39 R U' R L B' R' U L' B L'
30. (6.02) L' B' U' B' R U R U
31. 5.02 R' L B' U B' U R' U' R
32. 4.53 U B' U' R' B L' B' U
33. 4.56 U' R U R' U' L R B' R
34. 4.76 L U' B' U' L R L' U L'
35. 4.91 L' U R' U R B' U B
36. 4.57 R B U' B' U R' U L
37. 5.38 U B R U R U B L'
38. 4.70 U' L R U L' B L U' R'
39. 5.41 B U' R' L' U' B U' B'
40. 5.07 B R L' R' U' L' B' L'
41. 3.92 R' U' L B' L B L R L'
42. 4.58 U R' L U' R' B U' R
43. 4.50 R U B' U B L U L
44. 5.68 U L B R L' U' R L U'
45. 4.88 R L' R U' L' R L' R
46. 3.79 U B' L R L' U B L U
47. 4.78 L' U B L' B' L' B' L'
48. 5.78 R' L U L R L' B' L U
49. 4.21 U L' U' R L' R' L B R
50. 5.06 B' L B' U L R' U' B'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ugh Jacob don't be faster than me -__________-



:3 Clock is fun


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jbacboy said:


> Race to sub-4 global?



But I don't want to learn Advanced :/


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

2:00.38 (Y U NO SUB2) Mega PB avg5 while recording w/ Ray!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 19, 2015)

7x7x7: 4:50.26 first sub-5 on the cubic aofu


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> But I don't want to learn Advanced :/



But you don't really need to learn any algs tho.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jbacboy said:


> But you don't really need to learn any algs tho.


Sledge hedge and rotations are still algs :/
And those sucky cases that demand alg learning...


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 19, 2015)

Full step 7.835! Wat. First full step sub 8!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 19, 2015)

First timed 5x5 solves ever after getting a Yuxin 2 days ago

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-19
avg of 12: 2:41.588

Time List:
1. 2:50.288 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw L' B D Dw2 Uw2 B' Fw Bw D' F2 Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw' F2 Uw Dw U' L' U2 Rw F' Dw' Fw2 Dw' R2 U2 D Bw' R2 D F2 U2 Fw' U2 L2 Dw2 Bw Fw' Rw2 Lw' D Uw Bw F' Lw' R Fw2 F' U2 R2 L Fw2 D' 
2. 2:42.049 F' U2 Lw U2 Rw' Bw' B2 Fw2 Rw' L R2 Lw' D' Fw' Rw2 L' D2 Fw2 Dw2 R L D2 Lw2 Rw2 R Bw Dw2 B Lw' D Fw B' Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Dw2 B2 Bw Fw F Uw2 L' Dw B Uw L' R' Rw' Fw' Rw B' Fw' Rw' L Uw' Bw Uw2 Dw Rw2 Fw2 
3. (2:54.089) Uw2 R2 D' Fw' Dw Bw2 L R B' U' Lw' F' D B Uw' B' Dw2 F' Uw' Dw' R' Bw2 Rw Dw R' B R' Rw Bw' B L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' R2 Bw2 L' Uw2 Lw2 R' B2 L B Fw L' Lw Rw Uw' Rw' Dw U2 D F U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 
4. 2:44.600 Uw' D2 Lw B Uw F' Rw Lw B2 Lw R Bw2 Uw D' B Uw2 B Bw2 Rw' D' Lw' Rw Fw2 B2 F' R Rw2 D2 Lw D' Fw2 L' Rw2 U' B U B' Dw2 D U2 Fw L' Fw Uw' F' Bw D2 Lw L Uw U Dw' Bw' Dw' Uw Lw2 F Bw' Rw2 Dw2 
5. 2:40.399 R2 B Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' R Uw2 R2 Bw Dw B2 Fw' Lw Uw Lw F2 B Fw2 U Bw Dw2 Lw F2 Uw' U D Lw' Uw2 U F B R' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 R D Dw2 Lw2 F2 Rw Uw' Dw F U D' L' D' Lw U Rw Uw R F' L' Bw' Dw' R2 Lw2 
6. 2:29.058 B Uw' R' Bw2 D' Dw2 F' Bw2 U2 Uw' B F' Fw Uw L' Lw' U2 Bw' U2 Lw D' Rw' F' L' Uw D' R2 Rw' Dw2 Bw' B2 L Rw' Lw' Dw Bw' Lw' Dw2 Bw' D2 R' U Bw B' U' Rw2 Bw Dw' U2 Fw' U Bw2 L U R2 Rw' F2 Fw' Bw2 Lw2 
7. 2:47.696 F' L F2 Fw U2 Lw Fw Dw Lw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Bw2 Lw L Dw2 Fw Uw2 Dw Fw Bw' D B' Lw' L D' Fw' U2 L2 Rw' F2 B' Dw Uw Lw' Rw' Bw R' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 R' Lw L2 Dw2 Rw' D Bw D2 R2 D2 Rw2 Lw' Uw Dw2 F' R' Fw' Lw' U' 
8. 2:40.054 D2 B2 Bw Rw2 Fw' F2 Dw' R' Rw' D L2 Rw2 Dw Lw U2 D Fw Dw2 R' Dw Bw2 R2 D Fw2 Rw' Dw2 B D L2 Uw R2 Uw Dw2 U' R B' Lw Bw2 U2 Dw2 Bw' B2 F2 Uw2 F U' Fw2 Bw R Bw' F U D2 Dw2 Bw2 U' F R' U Bw2 
9. 2:40.210 U Dw R Uw' D' U2 F2 U Rw2 B2 D L2 Dw U R' Rw' B' Dw Bw Rw2 Lw' Uw B2 Bw2 U2 Fw U2 D2 L' Rw F' Rw L D F' R F Dw2 R' F' Fw Lw Fw2 F2 Bw B D2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw Uw' Bw' Rw Dw' F Bw2 Rw' U D' 
10. 2:42.062 R Lw' Dw' U2 L2 Fw2 U' Bw F B Rw' Lw Fw2 R2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' D' Rw2 Dw' Fw2 B' D2 U Uw Bw' L' B' U' Uw' B2 U2 Uw' Bw2 D Dw L D Lw' L Bw' B' R Uw L' Rw' Dw Lw2 R2 F Fw' U R' Fw' Dw2 F Uw' Bw U' F2 
11. 2:39.466 U' D Uw' Dw' B R Bw U B Rw2 D' F2 L Bw' L2 B' Bw2 Dw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw D2 Bw' Rw Dw2 F2 L' R F D U2 R U Rw Bw R2 U' D Dw' R F' Rw' U R U' Uw D Dw2 F2 Fw Lw' Fw' F' D2 Dw Uw2 Bw Uw' L' 
12. (2:28.207) L' Lw' Uw' B2 Dw Fw2 D Uw Bw2 Dw2 Uw' D' B' Lw' B2 Fw U D R F' U F' R' L2 Lw F' Uw B2 D2 L B2 Lw2 Fw' Lw R2 D2 U2 B' Uw Bw Rw' Fw B2 Rw Dw' D' U2 Bw Rw Lw Dw' L2 Rw' Lw B' F' U2 Dw2 F' B2

EDIT:

How to get a 10 ao12 with one 10:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-19
avg of 12: 10.839

Time List:
1. (13.045) F L' U L U2 B R' D B U2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U 
2. 11.460 U D' B2 R L U' B R' U F2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
3. 8.890 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F R2 F R B2 F2 U B2 F2 R 
4. 11.997 B' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R D B L' B2 L D2 U' R' 
5. 12.054 F2 L F D B' R' F' R' F R2 B2 L F2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 
6. 9.305 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B D2 R2 L' B D L2 R' F' U L2 B R 
7. 11.821 L' D2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' D' F' L U B' U B' U' R' 
8. 11.236 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 L' B' D R' D L D L2 D2 B2 
9. 11.807 L U D' F2 R L2 U2 L' D L2 D2 F' B' U2 D2 B' U2 D 
10. 10.588 F L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F R B U B' D2 F' R' F' 
11. (8.552) U' L2 D2 R F2 D2 R U2 R2 D B2 U2 L' R B D' B' U 
12. 9.236 F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' F L2 F2 U' R' D' B2 R' B F U L D'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 19, 2015)

3 hours of sleep in the past 2.5 days but I still have enough energy to do a successful 3BLD solve.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 19, 2015)

30.68 4x4 AsR avg, Ohhhhhhh

[video=youtube_share;QVgj4a4-hxQ]http://youtu.be/QVgj4a4-hxQ[/video]


----------



## WeakAsianCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

10.828 pb average of 5, with a stickerless guanlong...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> *3 hours of sleep in the past 2.5 days* but I still have enough energy to do a successful 3BLD solve.



lol u nub git moar sleep lozer


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol u nub git moar sleep lozer



I fell asleep mid-solve and woke up 6 hours later.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 19, 2015)

*Petrus:*

10.792, 9.984, 10.531, 12.051, *9.749, 9.290, (8.206)[PLL skip], 11.074, 8.472[PLL skip]*, 10.419, (15.210), 15.167 = *10.753* avg12, *9.17* avg5

Really good session, but I got nervous at the end and got a counting 15  Both PBs though.


----------



## imvelox (Dec 19, 2015)

14.95 OH avg5 PB and 2:25.21 7x7 single


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2015)

Official PBs

10.28 3x3 average, not sub 10 lol
43.36 4x4 average with a 38.20+ single
1:25.88 5x5 average with a 1:16.71 single, really great average 
2:43.34 6x6 mean
4:39.60 7x7 mean
18.49 OH average
3.51 Pyraminx NR average with a 2.49 NR single, scrambles were easy
6.01 Skewb NR average with a 3.82 NR single, the single was really easy
1:10.58 Megaminx average with a 1:04.13 single, pretty unexpected
2:55.36 4BLD NR single 

I placed at every event lol, except 5BLD that had no successes


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2015)

4x4:
54.73, 49.31, (1:00.74), 50.91, 44.57, 46.74, 56.66, 49.93, 55.14, (43.46), 47.55, 45.50 = 50.10 ao12

Why can't I sub-50 ugh


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 19, 2015)

7.532 Single (PLL skip) and a 7.65 (Fullstep!)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 19, 2015)

11.176, 11.066, 15.750, 10.960, 10.185 = 11.067 / Second best
It's weird because an 11 just means F2L was pretty good and I didn't lock up on the ZBLL, I'm pretty sure I can get a low 11 ao12 with a big session. I'm looking forward to winter break.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 19, 2015)

lol consistency... the 6.56 was fullstep tho 

7.57, 6.56, 10.47, 11.22, 9.89, 8.58, 10.90, 7.28, 12.00, 9.11, 10.41, 7.97

9.32 ao12


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2015)

Pavan got OH NR single, 9.24: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1290&cat=13&rnd=2


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 19, 2015)

1.37 2x2 average of 5 . 4 Moe solve when i was practicing EG-1and ten i just tried to see what i could get out of it, absolutely smashed my 1.73 pb avg
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-19
avg of 5: 1.37

Time List:
1. (0.47) R F' U R U F' U' R' U' 4 moves
2. 1.52 U F U' F' U' F' R2 F' U' -Not even one look somehow
3. (3.71) U2 F2 R' F U2 F U' R2 F' 
4. 1.33 R' F2 U R' U F U' F U' R' 1 look
5. 1.27 F' U F R' U2 F2 R' F' U' 1 look


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 19, 2015)

FINALLY, JESUS

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-19
avg of 5: 6.93

Time List:
1. (8.66) F2 B R' U' F B' L' D' R D2 L U2 B2 R' B2 R L2 F2 D 
2. 7.00 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F L' U' B' D2 F' R F2 U L' 
3. (6.30) U F R2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F U B' L F2 R' B F2 R D 
4. 6.88 F' U' R' F L' U2 B' D2 R' D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R' 
5. 6.91 D F' U2 D2 B' L F' R U F' U2 R2 F B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2015)

Torch said:


> 4x4:
> 54.73, 49.31, (1:00.74), 50.91, 44.57, 46.74, 56.66, 49.93, 55.14, (43.46), 47.55, 45.50 = 50.10 ao12
> 
> Why can't I sub-50 ugh



Never mind, I got it!

47.69, (43.95), 48.18, (54.29), 50.74, 53.32, 47.56, 54.07, 45.70, 45.55, 51.99, 47.58 = 49.24 ao12

Part of a 51.94 ao100.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 19, 2015)

Accomplishments!!

Made finals with Faz and Jay at Sydney summer!
3x3 sub 12 single! almost sub 13 avg
4x4 55 second single and almost sub 1 avg.
4th in NZ for 3x3 avg now


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 19, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Accomplishments!!
> 
> Made finals with Faz and Jay at Sydney summer!
> 3x3 sub 12 single! almost sub 13 avg
> ...



woah..nice


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 20, 2015)

Long car ride today, so I had some time to cube

16.24 OH PB ao50, immediately followed by a 15.88 PB OH ao50
10.27 3x3 PB ao50


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 20, 2015)

I barely got my first sub 20 solve today! 19.98 (still sub 20), also got new PBs for ao5 and ao12


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Long car ride today, so I had some time to cube
> 
> 16.24 OH PB ao50, immediately followed by a 15.88 PB OH ao50
> 10.27 3x3 PB ao50



How do you get good times in a car? I can't get within 2 seconds of my usual averages.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Torch said:


> How do you get good times in a car? I can't get within 2 seconds of my usual averages.



I got my first ever sub-20 avg5 on 3x3 in a car so yeah


----------



## Cale S (Dec 20, 2015)

7.99 3x3 single 

L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F L' D U B' R2 D B L U' 

z2 y 
U' R2 D2 R' // cross
y' L' U L // first pair
y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // second pair
y' R U R' y2 R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // third pair
y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // fourth pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U2 // AUF 

wasn't expecting another sub-8 so soon
funny how both my sub-8's are 6 move OLL to U2 AUF


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 20, 2015)

PB ao5 earlier today (12.42):

12.348 B2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 L B F2 R2 U' B' R2 D' U
09.603 D L2 F2 D U R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 R F' D R' L' B' L2 U' F2 U F2
12.762 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' D' F2 L' B F R2 L F L'
19.242 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 D F2 D2 R D B F' U' L U L2 D U2
12.146 B2 D L2 D' U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L F' R2 U B2 U' L D2 L2 U L2

The 9 is my best fullstep solve ever, pretty sweet to get another sub-10


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 20, 2015)

so I was trying to do 1000+ solves today

finished a total of 1071 solves before 12 ^_^

PB average of 1000: 8.49


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 20, 2015)

Torch said:


> Pavan got OH NR single, 9.24: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1290&cat=13&rnd=2



its about time....



DanpHan said:


> FINALLY, JESUS
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-19
> avg of 5: 6.93
> ...



finally! but its sub me so ****. 

in other news, I did my first feet solve! it took 15 minutes but meh. (and before you ask, no, I did not use roux)


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its about time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol LSE with feet. GuRoux?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 20, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> lol LSE with feet. GuRoux?



Knowing him, he can probably do some weird floor abuse and flick M' with thumb of other foot.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 20, 2015)

5x5 again

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
avg of 12: 2:36.341

Time List:
1. 2:39.098 Rw2 R' Uw' F B Lw' B' Rw2 L Lw' D U2 Lw' U2 Uw' Rw R Fw Dw2 U2 Bw D' Bw' Lw2 Fw Dw L2 Bw' F Rw2 Fw Dw' Fw D Rw Dw2 D R' F2 U D2 Rw D' U Bw Fw Lw2 L2 Uw D2 Dw2 U' Lw' D' Lw2 Dw Rw2 B D2 F' 
2. 2:32.798 U2 Bw' Dw2 Lw D Lw' Fw' F2 Lw Uw2 F2 U' L2 Dw U Rw B2 Bw2 L' U' Uw' Dw2 Bw2 U Bw' R2 B F' Lw2 F2 Dw' F' R' Rw2 U2 Bw L' Rw' F' Lw' U' Dw Fw Dw2 D' Lw U2 L2 Rw2 B Fw2 D' Rw' L' B' Rw' Fw2 Uw' L' Rw2 
3. 2:33.047 Dw' D U2 Lw2 U2 Fw' Lw L' D2 L Uw2 F2 D' Fw2 L2 Fw U2 F' B Dw Fw2 Uw' L' F2 Fw' L D Lw' Bw' F2 B Uw2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' D2 Dw L2 U2 Lw' U Uw2 F' Fw' U2 Bw' Dw2 B F Lw2 Bw' D' Uw2 Bw2 Dw Uw' Bw F2 R2 Lw' 
4. (2:47.392) F2 B Fw' Dw2 L D2 Bw' Rw Lw' L' Dw F U2 Rw F Lw2 Bw2 U2 R' Uw B' Lw' R' Fw' Dw Fw Bw U2 Lw2 U' D L' Dw U Rw Bw2 L2 U' D L R U Bw' Lw' Dw2 B D' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Bw U2 F2 Uw2 Dw' U D B' Dw' Fw 
5. 2:45.146 Lw2 R' U2 D B Dw B' Dw Uw2 U D2 L2 Bw2 F' Dw F' D' Fw' Rw F2 Fw Dw2 Fw U2 D' Dw2 L Uw' Bw D2 Rw' B Dw' Uw2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 Lw' D Dw' B2 R L U F' L' Lw' Uw' Bw' Fw Uw2 Bw Dw R2 D2 U2 F Lw' R' Dw' 
6. (2:24.226) U2 D B Uw' Lw2 L Dw' L' D' B2 D U2 B' U2 Bw' L Bw D2 B' Bw2 F' R Bw' D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Bw' U Bw2 R Lw L2 D2 U2 L2 Bw' Rw2 B L2 Fw2 L' U2 Fw Rw R' B F2 Lw L' Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 Lw F' Bw2 Dw' L2 
7. 2:46.801 F2 Bw2 D Bw' R Rw' Lw2 L2 B2 R' F' Lw U2 D2 Fw' Dw F2 B' Rw2 B2 Fw L' Fw Bw Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw B' Dw' F' Uw2 Dw Bw F2 L Fw' U2 B2 R' F' D2 Dw' R2 Bw D2 R Bw L' Fw U' Bw2 Fw2 B2 Lw2 D' R2 Uw2 Dw U' 
8. 2:42.786 Fw' L Dw' L' R U R2 Fw' D' L' F U F Dw2 R2 F2 L F Fw L B2 R2 D' Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 F' B2 D2 R2 Uw' R' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L' F' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 F' Rw' Bw' B2 L' Rw' Dw' U2 L' Fw' L2 Bw2 U F U2 Dw2 R2 L2 
9. 2:26.993 Rw Lw U2 Lw' D2 Fw2 U2 F2 Dw2 F' U' Bw2 D' R' F Fw2 L' U2 Bw B2 R' D2 Uw L' U2 L' R Bw' Uw' Fw' B2 R2 Rw2 D' F2 D' Dw' U2 Bw Dw U2 R' Uw Rw Dw Rw' Dw Rw U Bw' Lw2 U' F' R' U' L Lw' Rw' F D 
10. 2:29.259 D2 Dw' L Rw' F Dw Lw2 Fw' F D' Uw U2 Lw B' L' R2 F Rw2 B U2 Rw' Dw L Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U F Uw Rw' B' Bw Fw' F U B2 Bw F' L Lw' Dw F' Lw2 Rw2 R B L' D' Fw L2 D Dw U B L2 F2 D' Dw' Rw2 F' 
11. 2:29.655 Lw' R2 Bw' Fw2 U' B' Bw2 L' Lw2 R' B2 D2 B2 Bw' Fw F L Lw' Bw2 L2 D2 Dw Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 Dw Bw2 Dw' Uw L' B R' F Uw2 Rw' Dw L2 Dw U2 F L2 Rw' R Fw' L' Dw2 Fw' F D2 Lw' Dw2 Uw L2 Uw' R2 B' D' Uw2 L2 
12. 2:37.830 R Uw B2 L Rw' Fw' L' Dw2 Lw2 Rw R' U' L' Lw' B2 Uw2 R2 F' D2 F' L Dw2 B Bw D Lw2 R D2 Dw2 F2 D B2 Lw2 Uw F2 Uw B' D2 B2 Fw' L' Lw F U' R D' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' U Rw' B Uw' R Uw Fw' Uw F' Rw'


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Knowing him, he can probably do some weird floor abuse and flick M' with thumb of other foot.



Feet don't have thumbs...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 20, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Feet don't have thumbs...



k chill fam ya know wat I mean


----------



## EMI (Dec 20, 2015)

A good solve, probably full-step PB or something.
(6.63) D' L2 B2 D' L D2 L2 B' D B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R U2 D2 R' F2 R'

x2 R D' R' D R2 D2 L
R U' R'
y2 U R' U R U' R' U' R
y' L' U' L
U' R F R U R' F' R F U' F'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

Edit: Another full step 6 
(6.80) B' D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 D L' R2 F L' F D2 L2

z2 L2 R2 F R2
U' L U' L' Dw' R U' R'
U' L' U L
U R' U' R U R' U2 R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Lol 

1.09 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2015)

34.82 squan ao100
26.69 ao5
29.96 ao12

Yay


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2015)

Average of 5: 6.987
1. 6.819 B D2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 B R2 F R' D2 B2 F R' B U' L R' D 
2. 6.794 R F2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B' D U2 R D' L B L B' L 
3. 7.349 B F2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F' R' F2 L' F' D U' F' R 
4. (6.024) R B2 F2 L2 R' D2 R F2 R' U2 B2 F' R' U2 B' F' R U B U' 
5. (10.617+) L U' F L F' D L F' L U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F B2 L2 

Not PB


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 20, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Not PB



What is?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 20, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Average of 5: 6.987
> 1. 6.819 B D2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 B R2 F R' D2 B2 F R' B U' L R' D
> 2. 6.794 R F2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B' D U2 R D' L B L B' L
> 3. 7.349 B F2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F' R' F2 L' F' D U' F' R
> ...



ties my PB wtf stop....


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2015)

hamfaceman said:


> What is?



6.69


PenguinsDontFly said:


> ties my PB wtf stop....



Haha. Oh yeah btw I got a sub 8 avg50 the other day that I didn't post about whoops


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 20, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 6.69
> 
> 
> Haha. Oh yeah btw I got a sub 8 avg50 the other day that I didn't post about whoops



**** I lost the race!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!! I got an 8.00 a week ago but it may have been a high 7.9x rounded up...


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 20, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 5x5 again
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
> avg of 12: 2:36.341
> ...



Sub me Lol. My 5x5 pb ao12 is 2:36.60


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 20, 2015)

So....ZB continues to improve. Intuitive ZBF2L is getting there. I can see more things now.
Still not ready to learn more ZBLL. Just too many algs that need reviewing first. Maybe in late january I will be ready to learn more.
But The averages are pretty good. I really want to get sub 10 with ZB method

current avg5: 15.250 (σ = 2.55)
best avg5: 14.014 (σ = 1.86)

current avg12: 15.799 (σ = 2.50)
best avg12: 15.799


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 20, 2015)

Woah

*Petrus:* 9.419, 11.205, 10.092, 11.672, 9.868, (11.733), 10.907, 10.473, 11.420, 9.409, (8.174), 9.342 = *10.381*

I might have to start filming solves soon. I wonder if I'll be able to get the sub 10 over the Christmas holidays?


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.381
1. 9.419 F B D B R' D2 R2 F' R2 B U F2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D R2 
2. 11.205 R' U2 F2 B' R F B2 D L' F U' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 B2 
3. 10.092 F L2 U2 B U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R B' D F2 U' L' F U' R2 
4. 11.672 L2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 F2 U' R B' U2 F2 L' R2 B D F 
5. 9.868 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L' D2 L' B2 F' L2 U F' R2 B' 
6. (11.733) L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F' R' U' R' B' U F' L' R' 
7. 10.907 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B U L' R' B' R' F2 R U' L 
8. 10.473 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R B D' L U R U2 F' R2 D' F2 
9. 11.420 R2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B D F' L2 B L' D2 U' L' D2 F2 
10. 9.409 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 D R B2 D U L R2 U' L 
11. (8.174) U2 B2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 D' F' U2 R D U2 R B U' B L' 
12. 9.342 U' B R L D' L' F L D B' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## asacuber (Dec 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
avg of 100: 3.999

Time List:
1. 4.472 R F U R2 F2 U' R F U2 
2. 5.600 R U F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
3. 4.376 R' U' R F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 
4. 4.072 F' U' R2 U' R F U2 F2 R2 
5. 2.576 R U' F2 U F2 R' U' R' U' 
6. 4.344 F2 U' F2 R F R2 F2 U2 R' 
7. 5.008 U F U2 F' U2 R F R' U2 R' 
8. 4.096 R' U2 F U F' U' R' F R U' 
9. 4.584 R' F2 U2 F' U R' U R U' R 
10. 4.488 F R F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' 
11. 4.544 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R F' U2 
12. 3.344 R' U' R2 U' R2 F R2 U2 R' 
13. 5.144 U' F2 U' R' F R2 U' F' U 
14. 3.792 F' R U2 R2 F R' U2 R' F' 
15. 3.768 R' F' R' F2 U F' R' U2 R 
16. 4.576 R' F U F2 R2 U R' F' U 
17. 3.721 F U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R 
18. 3.952 F' U2 F' R F' U R F' R2 U2 
19. (6.144) U' F2 R' F R F' U2 R' U' 
20. 3.664 R2 U' F' U2 R F' U2 R2 F2 
21. 4.096 U2 F R2 F R U2 F' R U2 
22. 5.512 F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' 
23. 3.040 R F' U2 R' F2 R' U R U 
24. 3.568 R U' R U' R U2 R' U R' 
25. 3.025 U2 F' R U R U F2 R' U 
26. 3.320 U2 F2 U R' U2 R U2 R U2 
27. 3.999 U' F R2 U F2 U2 R F2 R' 
28. 4.200 U2 F' R F R U2 F' R2 U' 
29. 5.320 R' U2 F U2 R' U F' U2 R' 
30. 5.025 F' U2 F R U' F2 U2 R2 F' 
31. (2.464) R2 F U2 F' U R2 U R2 U 
32. 3.992 R F2 R U' F2 R F R U2 
33. (5.784) R' U' R U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 
34. 4.344 U2 R F' R2 F R U' R U2 
35. 2.696 U R U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
36. 4.834 U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 
37. 5.552 U2 F R2 F' U' R F' R' U' 
38. 3.984 R F' U' R F' U R2 U R' U' 
39. (1.048) U2 F' U' R F' U2 R' F' U' 
40. 3.080 U F R F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' 
41. 4.280 F' U2 F U2 R' U' F R2 U2 
42. 4.584 U2 R' F R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 
43. 3.256 U R' F U' F2 U R' F U' 
44. 4.152 F R' F U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
45. 3.496 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U' 
46. 3.400 R2 U2 F2 U F' U2 F R2 U' 
47. 4.208 R' F R2 U2 F U' F' U R' 
48. 4.808 F U' R2 F2 R' U F' R' U2 
49. 4.600 U' F' R2 F2 R' U2 R U' F2 
50. 4.017 R U' F2 U' R F' R' U R 
51. 5.328 U F2 R' U2 R' F U' F' U2 
52. (6.424) U2 R2 U R' F' R2 F' R U 
53. 4.152 U F' R U2 R F' R U2 R' 
54. 3.496 F' U2 F U R2 F' R F U2 
55. 3.440 R F R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U' 
56. 5.368 R F2 U R' U' F R2 U' R' 
57. 5.146 F U2 R2 U F U' F2 R' U 
58. 3.488 U R U' R' U R F' R2 F2 U' 
59. 4.512 F' R2 F' R F U' R2 F2 R' 
60. 3.848 R' F R2 U' F U R U' R' 
61. 3.688 U R' F2 R U2 R F U' R2 
62. 3.160 R' F R2 F' R F' R U2 R2 
63. 2.672 U R2 U2 R' U F' U2 F' R' 
64. (2.019) U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U F2 U2 
65. 2.952 R' U2 F U F2 R' U2 R' U2 
66. (2.352) F U F R' U R' F' R' U' 
67. 3.248 U F' U R2 U' R2 F2 R' U' 
68. (5.944) R2 U' R F R2 U' R' U2 R2 
69. 3.608 R' U' F2 U' R' U R' U' F' 
70. (2.408) F' U R2 U F2 R F2 R U2 
71. 4.224 F2 U R2 U R' U R' U2 R' 
72. 3.768 R2 F2 R F' U F' U R U 
73. 2.520 U2 F2 R' F R2 F R2 F' R' 
74. 3.704 R F' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 
75. 3.216 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R' U R' U 
76. 3.984 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U F2 U' 
77. 4.000 R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R U R U' 
78. 4.072 U' F' U2 F R2 F' U R2 U2 
79. 4.168 F R2 F' U R' U' R' F2 R2 
80. (6.808) R U F' R F R2 F R' U' 
81. 4.752 U R F2 R2 F' U R2 F U 
82. 3.712 F U' F U2 R' F U R' U R' 
83. 3.951 U2 F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F U2 
84. 4.408 F U R' F2 R U F2 U' R 
85. 3.728 F' U2 F R U2 F R' F2 U' 
86. 4.272 R' U F R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
87. 4.159 U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 R F' U 
88. 2.648 F' R' U F' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 
89. 4.935 R2 F U F U R2 U2 R' U2 
90. 4.097 F2 R2 F' R F R2 F2 R2 U 
91. 2.880 U' F U' F U2 F U F' U' 
92. 3.640 U2 F U' F' R' F U2 R2 U2 
93. 4.144 F' U2 R U2 R' U F' R F' 
94. 3.112 R' F2 U R' U R' F' R U' 
95. 4.448 R U F U' F2 R' U' F R' 
96. 3.128 R F' R2 F2 U R' U' R' U' 
97. 3.352 F U2 R2 F U F2 U' F2 R 
98. 3.536 F' U' R2 U2 F U' R F2 U' 
99. 4.192 F R' U F R F U' F2 U2 
100. 4.519 R' U R U2 R' F' U F' U'

Sub 4 there we go


----------



## CubePro (Dec 20, 2015)

Got first sub-40 OH average of 12 this morning. Yesssss ^_^


Spoiler



1.	30.06	B' F2 D' U2 L2 B F L2 F2 L' R' F' U' L' B' F' D2 B R2 D2 U2 L' F' U2 R
2.	34.83	B' L2 R' B F' L R' B F L' D' R D2 R' F U2 B2 F L2 U2 L' R2 D U2 F2
3.	(47.86)	D2 U2 L2 D' U B D U2 R2 B2 F D' U2 L R' D2 L' D L' R2 U B L2 D' R2
4.	39.18	L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B' F L R D' B' L2 R D L2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 U R2 F2
5.	42.81	L' F L' B D B' U L R U B' F D' U2 R B F D B L' R2 B2 L R' D'
6.	38.96	B2 D U' B' L R2 U B2 D L2 F' U2 L B D2 B' L2 R' D2 B2 L R' U' F2 L
7.	(28.92)	B' F' D B' F U' B F L' R' U2 L2 R B U' F L' R D' U' L2 R D' U' L
8.	32.20	B2 U L D2 U2 L R2 D2 L2 D U B' F' D2 U2 L2 R D2 U' B' L' D' U L' R2
9.	40.68	D' B F' U R2 B2 F' U' B' F' R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 R D L2 F' D U' B' F2
10.	41.77	B' L F' U B L B' L' R B2 L' R B' D2 U B2 L R D F2 L' D2 R' B F'
11.	32.55	D U F' U B L R' F' L2 R' U2 F L2 R D U B2 D L2 D2 L D L' R2 D
12.	37.20	D U2 L' R B2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' D' L U2 B L R' D U L' R' F' U2 B


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 20, 2015)

2nd best skoob ao5, on cam

Average of 5: 3.26
1. (2.25) R' L' U' B R L' B' R'
2. 3.81 R L' R L' B L' B L U'
3. 3.53 R' U' L R B U' B L' B
4. (5.03) R U L U' R' L' R' U' L
5. 2.43 B' R' L B' L' R' B' R L


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Lol
> 
> 1.09 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'


lol'd at it


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
avg of 5: 12.38

Time List:
1. 11.09 F' R B' U D B2 R L2 D' R' F U2 F R2 L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 L2 
2. 13.28 L B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F D2 R' U' B' L2 F L B2 D' U2 
3. (13.53) L2 U R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' F R U' B' D2 L B L2 F' R 
4. 12.78 D2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 D B2 D2 U B2 F' R U' L 
5. (10.03) U F2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' F2 R B2 L' U' F R' D2 F' R' D' U'

Great average for me.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 20, 2015)

OH PB single... and no sub-30 again. Only 4 more PBs to go until sub-30 

15. (30.03) F' R2 U2 F R2 B U2 B U2 B L2 U' R' D2 U' B' D B' R' F2 L2

Also PB Ao12... still far from sub-40 

41.43, 42.24, 42.41, (36.12), 41.12, 44.71, 46.14, 42.90, (55.51), 42.39, 39.11, 38.54 = 42.10


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 20, 2015)

I got a 14.52 PB OH ao5 yesterday and didn't notice


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2015)

I did 50 slow solves in which I noted my OLL and PLL to see how big an effect edge control, COLL, etc. has on my solve. I got no dot OLLs or diag PLLs, and I got 17 edges oriented OLLs and 22 EPLLs, compared to the expected rate of 6.25 EO OLLs and 8.33 EPLLs. Probably should be taken with a grain of salt, though, since there are some things I did in the slow solves that I doubt I would notice in a speedsolve.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 20, 2015)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
mean of 3: 14.255

Time List:
1. 14.148 U' L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 B D2 F' U' L F R' U2 F 
2. 14.309 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F L' D' B D' F L B2 D' L 
3. 14.309 B F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 B R' U R F' R B' U' F'

PB mean of 3, also, 2 14.309s in a row?

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
mean of 3: 14.098

Time List:
1. 15.363 D' L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F' L D2 U F' R2 D2 F' L2 
2. 13.328 B' L B2 F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 B R' U R' D' L' D2 B' D' 
3. 13.604 L2 B2 D U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L' U F2 R2 F' L' D2 U B'

PB mean of 3 again, nothing too special in the times themselves.

A bunch more PBs!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
avg of 5: 14.282

Time List:
1. (16.204) R' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L U' B L' R B' R2 U2 B' U 
2. (14.148) U' L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 B D2 F' U' L F R' U2 F 
3. 14.309 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F L' D' B D' F L B2 D' L 
4. 14.309 B F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 B R' U R F' R B' U' F' 
5. 14.227 B2 D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F L' F2 D R' U F D' U' B2

4 14's? Whaaaaat?

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
avg of 12: 15.411

Time List:
1. 15.475 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U2 F' R' B' L2 F' U' B F L' D 
2. (19.903) D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 B D F' U R F L' F D2 U2 
3. 14.987 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U R F' D L2 B' D B L2 U' R 
4. 16.224 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 F L2 U L D' B' D2 R B2 F 
5. 15.482 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 B' R U' F' L' U2 F' R D' U' 
6. 16.972 D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F L U R' D2 B2 U R' U2 
7. 16.204 R' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L U' B L' R B' R2 U2 B' U 
8. (14.148) U' L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 B D2 F' U' L F R' U2 F 
9. 14.309 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F L' D' B D' F L B2 D' L 
10. 14.309 B F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 B R' U R F' R B' U' F' 
11. 14.227 B2 D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F L' F2 D R' U F D' U' B2 
12. 15.924 B2 D2 U2 L2 B D2 B F' D2 R2 F2 D U2 L F D2 B' D2 F' R U2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
avg of 50: 16.231

Time List:
1. 17.536 L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 L D' U' R' B2 L' U' F' 
2. (12.984) L' D F U' F2 U L2 D2 B' R F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R U2 L D2 L' 
3. 16.632 R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B' L B F D R D L' R' U' B' 
4. 17.976 D L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D L D' R2 D2 B2 R' D F L U' 
5. 15.792 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F' R' U2 F2 D B R D B D' 
6. 15.091 L2 F' B L' U B R' L B2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D' L' 
7. 17.906 B' L2 D2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 B' R D' R' B D' L R' U F 
8. 15.045 U' B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R U B D R2 B' L' U2 L2 B 
9. 16.361 L' F2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B D' L B2 U F' U' B2 
10. 13.395 U2 D2 R' F' R2 U' B R' U' B L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2 
11. 17.297 R' B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 F L' U2 L' U' B F2 U' R 
12. 15.325 D2 F L2 B' L B' L2 B' R2 U D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 F2 
13. 17.228 F' D2 L F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R F2 L' F D' R2 B2 R U L F R' 
14. 18.158 R B R' F U L2 B2 R' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 U' B2 D' B' 
15. 14.629 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 L' B' U' F L' B' D' F' R' F' 
16. 16.251 D' B2 U2 R2 B D2 B D2 U2 R2 B' F' R F' L' D2 L U2 L' D' L2 
17. 17.971 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' F2 L' D F' L R' U R B' L' F 
18. 16.998 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U' B D F2 R' F U2 L R F2 
19. 20.508 L2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F R' D' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' D' U' 
20. 15.536 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 L' U2 F' L F2 U' R B2 F2 
21. 15.717 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U L F' D L2 U2 L2 D F R' 
22. (20.611) U B2 D F2 U L2 D U L2 F2 L2 F' U' L2 U R' B' D2 L' F L2 
23. (20.734) F2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L R2 F D2 R' U' F2 R F' L2 U 
24. 15.363 D' L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F' L D2 U F' R2 D2 F' L2 
25. 13.328 B' L B2 F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 B R' U R' D' L' D2 B' D' 
26. 13.604 L2 B2 D U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L' U F2 R2 F' L' D2 U B' 
27. 20.269 R' F2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 U' R' B F D' B L' U R 
28. 13.910 U2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F' U F L F' R' D' R 
29. 16.483 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L B U' R' D F' U2 R' U2 F2 U' 
30. 15.369 B R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D U' F2 L2 R' U' L D2 F L B U F' 
31. 17.866 U' B2 R2 B D2 F U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' U B' D L' B' F U' R U2 
32. (12.974) D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L B' L2 D' U2 B2 U' B' L' U' 
33. (22.582) F L' B' U F U' D F' U' B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F 
34. 15.747 D2 B2 D R' U B' R U R' L2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B L2 F 
35. 14.399 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B' R F L2 F R2 F U2 L2 
36. 15.987 D2 L2 D' F2 D U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' R B2 F' D2 L' U' R' D 
37. (11.966) D U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B D L' D2 B' D2 F L2 D' U 
38. 17.152 U2 B D2 F U2 F' R2 B L2 B R' U' L2 U L' B F2 U F2 L' 
39. 17.255 R B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 L B2 U2 F L B' F L' B' 
40. 16.969 B R U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L U' B2 F R D B' L D2 F2 
41. 15.818 R2 U' D' R' U2 D2 F' D F R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 
42. 15.515 D B2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 U' F U F2 R D L' R2 F2 D 
43. 17.465 R2 F R' B2 D' R2 D' B' L B U2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 
44. 16.929 U2 L' U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 U' B' D' L R U' L B' L F' 
45. 13.087 R' B2 D2 U2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 U' B U F' R2 B D' U2 B 
46. 15.615 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 F' R' B F L2 B2 L2 R U' F' 
47. 20.243 L D' F' R D2 L2 F' D F D2 L2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' 
48. 13.168 B U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 U' F L R2 U R' U' F2 R' U' 
49. 15.753 L2 F L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' B' R' D F2 U B L2 B 
50. 15.521 R F U' L F' R' D L' B' L' R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D'

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
avg of 100: 16.444

Time List:
1. 15.954 B2 R2 U' L U' D2 B' R2 D R2 F R2 B2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R2 
2. 17.144 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B' F' R F' L D2 F2 R' 
3. 16.915 D2 F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 U' R F L B L D' L B2 U' 
4. 14.732 F D F L' B L' D L' F' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 
5. 15.018 L2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' B D2 F' U B2 F L2 R' 
6. 16.717 F2 D R F D2 F L F' D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 
7. 16.256 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 B U' L' D' R' F U L' D2 L' 
8. 15.855 F2 U R' B2 R F' B' R U' D2 L2 F' B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 D' 
9. 19.746 U F2 R2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F' R' B' D2 F D' B' F U2 
10. 15.979 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R B R' F U2 L D2 R' U R' 
11. 15.264 R2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R' D L2 B' L' B2 D2 B2 R B' 
12. 17.665 U L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B D2 L D R' F' U' L' F2 L' 
13. 17.704 R' F' D2 U2 F U2 F L2 D2 F R2 F2 D L U' R B L U B2 R2 
14. 14.325 B U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B R' U L' D R U2 F2 D2 
15. (20.803) R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B F L2 B R B U2 F' U L' R2 D B2 
16. 18.838 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L D L2 B' L' F R F2 D' F' U' 
17. 17.816 D R2 D B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 F' L R B D2 F' L B L2 R 
18. 13.308 B' U2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 B L' F' U' R D U L' 
19. (20.996) U' L2 R F2 D2 L' D2 L U2 L2 U2 F' R' D' R' D' B2 R' U2 
20. 18.248 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 U F2 R' U' F R U2 L' R D U R 
21. 17.612 B2 D R2 D' U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 U L' D' B2 F' U B2 L' D2 R2 D 
22. 16.006 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 B' R2 F' D' F2 U' R' D' B2 U 
23. 17.840 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R F2 L2 F' U R U2 L F2 D F' L2 
24. 15.475 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U2 F' R' B' L2 F' U' B F L' D 
25. 19.903 D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 B D F' U R F L' F D2 U2 
26. 14.987 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U R F' D L2 B' D B L2 U' R 
27. 16.224 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 F L2 U L D' B' D2 R B2 F 
28. 15.482 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 B' R U' F' L' U2 F' R D' U' 
29. 16.972 D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F L U R' D2 B2 U R' U2 
30. 16.204 R' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L U' B L' R B' R2 U2 B' U 
31. 14.148 U' L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 B D2 F' U' L F R' U2 F 
32. 14.309 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F L' D' B D' F L B2 D' L 
33. 14.309 B F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 B R' U R F' R B' U' F' 
34. 14.227 B2 D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F L' F2 D R' U F D' U' B2 
35. 15.924 B2 D2 U2 L2 B D2 B F' D2 R2 F2 D U2 L F D2 B' D2 F' R U2 
36. 19.425 B F2 R' F2 L2 D2 L D2 R' D2 R2 B2 D L B D' U L' D U' 
37. 15.802 L2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 U B' R' F2 U L' R' D' U' F 
38. 17.383 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 U2 R' U' L R' D2 B' R B2 D2 
39. 15.670 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 L' U B D L D' 
40. 17.458 D2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 L' R' U' R D' R F2 R B D' U2 L 
41. 14.815 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 D' R2 B2 F U' L2 R2 D2 L F2 D' B R2 
42. 15.014 R2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 B D2 R' D2 F' L' D' B' U 
43. 18.412 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R' D2 R F D' R F' D' U 
44. 16.569 D' F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 R' U R2 B' U' L' F' U' F 
45. 19.665 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U F2 U L2 D2 L B' F' R' D U2 F' D' F D' 
46. 17.657 R' D F L F2 U' D2 L F D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 
47. 14.929 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 B U R' F D2 L' B' F2 D' 
48. (21.369) F D R' B' D' R U' L' F L2 U L2 B2 U D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 
49. 14.385 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U' R U2 B F2 R' U' L' B2 U2 
50. 17.125 B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L D2 F R U' B' D' U2 L R 
51. 17.536 L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 L D' U' R' B2 L' U' F' 
52. (12.984) L' D F U' F2 U L2 D2 B' R F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R U2 L D2 L' 
53. 16.632 R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B' L B F D R D L' R' U' B' 
54. 17.976 D L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D L D' R2 D2 B2 R' D F L U' 
55. 15.792 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F' R' U2 F2 D B R D B D' 
56. 15.091 L2 F' B L' U B R' L B2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D' L' 
57. 17.906 B' L2 D2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 B' R D' R' B D' L R' U F 
58. 15.045 U' B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R U B D R2 B' L' U2 L2 B 
59. 16.361 L' F2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B D' L B2 U F' U' B2 
60. 13.395 U2 D2 R' F' R2 U' B R' U' B L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2 
61. 17.297 R' B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 F L' U2 L' U' B F2 U' R 
62. 15.325 D2 F L2 B' L B' L2 B' R2 U D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 F2 
63. 17.228 F' D2 L F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R F2 L' F D' R2 B2 R U L F R' 
64. 18.158 R B R' F U L2 B2 R' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 U' B2 D' B' 
65. 14.629 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 L' B' U' F L' B' D' F' R' F' 
66. 16.251 D' B2 U2 R2 B D2 B D2 U2 R2 B' F' R F' L' D2 L U2 L' D' L2 
67. 17.971 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' F2 L' D F' L R' U R B' L' F 
68. 16.998 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U' B D F2 R' F U2 L R F2 
69. 20.508 L2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F R' D' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' D' U' 
70. 15.536 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 L' U2 F' L F2 U' R B2 F2 
71. 15.717 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U L F' D L2 U2 L2 D F R' 
72. 20.611 U B2 D F2 U L2 D U L2 F2 L2 F' U' L2 U R' B' D2 L' F L2 
73. (20.734) F2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L R2 F D2 R' U' F2 R F' L2 U 
74. 15.363 D' L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F' L D2 U F' R2 D2 F' L2 
75. 13.328 B' L B2 F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 B R' U R' D' L' D2 B' D' 
76. 13.604 L2 B2 D U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L' U F2 R2 F' L' D2 U B' 
77. 20.269 R' F2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 U' R' B F D' B L' U R 
78. 13.910 U2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F' U F L F' R' D' R 
79. 16.483 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L B U' R' D F' U2 R' U2 F2 U' 
80. 15.369 B R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D U' F2 L2 R' U' L D2 F L B U F' 
81. 17.866 U' B2 R2 B D2 F U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' U B' D L' B' F U' R U2 
82. (12.974) D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L B' L2 D' U2 B2 U' B' L' U' 
83. (22.582) F L' B' U F U' D F' U' B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F 
84. 15.747 D2 B2 D R' U B' R U R' L2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B L2 F 
85. 14.399 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B' R F L2 F R2 F U2 L2 
86. 15.987 D2 L2 D' F2 D U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' R B2 F' D2 L' U' R' D 
87. (11.966) D U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B D L' D2 B' D2 F L2 D' U 
88. 17.152 U2 B D2 F U2 F' R2 B L2 B R' U' L2 U L' B F2 U F2 L' 
89. 17.255 R B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 L B2 U2 F L B' F L' B' 
90. 16.969 B R U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L U' B2 F R D B' L D2 F2 
91. 15.818 R2 U' D' R' U2 D2 F' D F R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 
92. 15.515 D B2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 U' F U F2 R D L' R2 F2 D 
93. 17.465 R2 F R' B2 D' R2 D' B' L B U2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 
94. 16.929 U2 L' U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 U' B' D' L R U' L B' L F' 
95. (13.087) R' B2 D2 U2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 U' B U F' R2 B D' U2 B 
96. 15.615 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 F' R' B F L2 B2 L2 R U' F' 
97. 20.243 L D' F' R D2 L2 F' D F D2 L2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' 
98. (13.168) B U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 U' F L R2 U R' U' F2 R' U' 
99. 15.753 L2 F L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' B' R' D F2 U B L2 B 
100. 15.521 R F U' L F' R' D L' B' L' R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D'


Try out these scrambles and tell me how much you beat me!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 20, 2015)

sq1 pb single by half a second... massive sub10 fail tho. 9.11 2nd try

10.55 (0, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-2, -2)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-20
> mean of 3: 14.255
> 
> ...



put in spoiler box pls

k thx


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> put in spoiler box pls
> 
> k thx



Oops, sorry.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 21, 2015)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!! 
SUB 10 SINGLE WITH ZB!!!
9.753!
FINALLY! I LOVE ZB METHOD SO MUCH. 
can't wait until ZBLS improves and ZBLL is fully learnt!!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 21, 2015)

8.94 and 9.97 full step 3x3 singles after switching from my hualong to one of the yulongs I won from my last comp. Ok Wat? I guess I my hualong really did get old and worn out... Can't believe I'm saying this but my new main is a yulong 

Also, 1:16.60 5x5 single, and scewb 6.21 Ao5 and 6.68 Ao12


Edit: 9.45 fullstep right after I posted this.


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2015)

First sub-2 on 5x5: 1:47.54. Edge pairing was ridiculously good, and I went into cross on 3x3 really smoothly.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 21, 2015)

(38.43) L2 D2 R' F r U u2 B2 L2 B' L' R' U2 R2 f2 u D r2 L' f F' U2 u f' B' u' U' R2 D' R2 L' F' f2 u D' f L2 U' B' U'

2nd best ever, missed PB by 0.04 >.<


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 21, 2015)

5x5:
Mo3: 1:45.05
Ao5: 1:45.05 PB? (lol mo3 and ao5 are the same)
Ao12 1:48.80 Near PB
Ao50 1:54.62 PB

3 sub 1:40's in this session so far


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 21, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Woah
> 
> *Petrus:* 9.419, 11.205, 10.092, 11.672, 9.868, (11.733), 10.907, 10.473, 11.420, 9.409, (8.174), 9.342 = *10.381*
> 
> ...


Wtf man, so close. What's next? sub 10 with LBL?


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Wtf man, so close. What's next? sub 10 with LBL?



is that even possible?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

wat
14.49, (14.45), 15.75, (18.50), 16.13 = 15.44 2nd best avg5


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 21, 2015)

WHAT
New PB with ZB!
9.184. This method is actually amazing.
what the heck. I am going to finish ZBLL this summer/autumn. I can see its worth it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 21, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> WHAT
> New PB with ZB!
> 9.184. This method is actually amazing.
> what the heck. I am going to finish ZBLL this summer/autumn. I can see its worth it.



Yeah ZB is cool, here's my ZBLS doc if you're interested. Keep in mind it's far from done and meant for OH.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2015)

Aww yeah, I'm currently 10th for Kinchranks, tied with Jong-Ho Jeong. Would've been better if I had a decent 5BLD success

Edit: Sub Rob Yau wow


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ahahaha sub-NR square-1 single, somewhat lucky scramble tho
1. 19.88 (-5, 0) / (2, 2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 0)


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 21, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> WHAT
> New PB with ZB!
> 9.184. This method is actually amazing.
> what the heck. I am going to finish ZBLL this summer/autumn. I can see its worth it.



I was like why wait so long?

Then I remebered you're on the wrong half of the planet


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Yeah ZB is cool, here's my ZBLS doc if you're interested. Keep in mind it's far from done and meant for OH.



Thanks for sharing, this will actually help me. Your algs are always so finger friendly.
Also nice sig update


shadowslice e said:


> I was like why wait so long?
> 
> Then I remebered you're on the wrong half of the planet


 you're on the wrong half of the planet


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2015)

square 1 goodness
stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/150
best time: 19.88
worst time: 48.06

current mo3: 30.57 (σ = 4.15)
best mo3: 25.63 (σ = 5.22)

current avg5: 27.93 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 25.07 (σ = 1.52)

current avg12: 32.11 (σ = 4.82)
best avg12: 28.78 (σ = 4.14)

current avg50: 31.66 (σ = 4.60)
best avg50: 31.23 (σ = 4.28)

current avg100: 32.47 (σ = 4.68)
best avg100: 32.27 (σ = 4.57)

session avg: 32.74 (σ = 4.78)
session mean: 32.88


----------



## CubePro (Dec 21, 2015)

Finally got sub-14 single on 3x3(Fullstep too )


----------



## biscuit (Dec 21, 2015)

Torch said:


> How do you get good times in a car? I can't get within 2 seconds of my usual averages.



Easy! Have a 20 hour car ride, then another coming home, then a 15 hour car ride, an another coming home, take your laptop, spotify with premium, and cube the Entire ride! I dropped like 2 seconds from my average, and go my first sub 20.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Easy! Have a 20 hour car ride, then another coming home, then a 15 hour car ride, an another coming home, take your laptop, spotify with premium, and cube the Entire ride! I dropped like 2 seconds from my average, and go my first sub 20.



How do you cube in a car without getting a headache and wanting to throw up everywhere?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Easy! Have a 20 hour car ride, then another coming home, then a 15 hour car ride, an another coming home, take your laptop, spotify with premium, and cube the Entire ride! I dropped like 2 seconds from my average, and go my first sub 20.



my parents would throw the cube out of the window haha. XD I never cube in the car


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2015)

55.98 K4 4x4 single wat


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2015)

Beat my mega PB ao5 by 8 seconds for the weekly comp, (1:51.77), (1:29.15), 1:30.21, 1:37.87, 1:41.01 = 1:36.36 ao5


----------



## Rnewms (Dec 21, 2015)

3 days ago, 3x3 PB: 7.96! Big jump from 9.03


----------



## imvelox (Dec 21, 2015)

Also 15.71 avg5 and 16.4x avg12 on cam.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2015)

2:16.24 6x6 single with double parity lol

centers: 1:04
edges: 51
3x3: 21


----------



## arquillian (Dec 21, 2015)

55.78, 59.39, 1:00.94 = 58.70 first ever sub 1 BLD mean M2/OP ftw
And
First ever sub 10 3x3 average
Average: 9.927 (σ = 0.48)
Best time: 7.800
Worst time: 17.126
Individual times: 
1. (7.800) L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' F2 R U' B L' R' U' 
2. 9.300 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 L' F' U' B2 L' B R2 U B R2 
3. 9.995 B2 R U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 R' U' B L' U' R U' L R2 D B 
4. (17.126) U R' U D2 L U' D2 F B R' F2 R D2 L' B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
5. 10.486 L2 U' L2 U' B' R U2 L' F R2 U2 F2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 
Both on the same day. Also got another sub 1 mean later


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 21, 2015)

Official sub 1 4x4 solve video from Sydney Summer 2015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbxcb6t-DMA


----------



## Egide (Dec 21, 2015)

Back to practicing after a few months

number of times: 250/250
best time: 8.85
worst time: 25.97

current avg5: 14.71 (σ = 2.04)
best avg5: 12.43 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 14.52 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 13.58 (σ = 1.06)

current avg50: 14.98 (σ = 2.28)
best avg50: 14.29 (σ = 1.57)

current avg100: 14.84 (σ = 2.12)
best avg100: 14.76 (σ = 2.06)

current avg250: 15.43 (σ = 2.13)
best avg250: 15.43 (σ = 2.13)

8.85 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' L' D L F' L R' D U' B 

x2 y' U R U' R u // EOLine
U' R' U' R U R2 U' R U' L U L' U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
R U2 R' U R U' R'
R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F' U2 // ZBLL


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 22, 2015)

Sub-14 average of 100 ez pz


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Dec 22, 2015)

3x3, Sub 9.5 Average of 12. Holy cheese! PB! Also the first 5 solves are a 9.13 Average of 5. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-21
avg of 12: 9.49

Time List:
1. 8.97 U R2 U L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B R2 U L U2 R' B' F' 
2. (8.62) F L2 F' D2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R B D B2 D L2 F' L2 U' 
3. 9.09 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 D R2 B D R2 B' F L' B' D2 U B 
4. 9.32 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 R' U F2 D' R U B' U F 
5. (10.63) B2 U2 B L2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D R' D2 L' D B' L' U' L2 B2 
6. 9.32 F2 L' R' B2 R' F2 L F2 R D2 B2 F' R B' L U F2 R F D2 R 
7. 9.90 B U2 B' R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 B2 U B2 F' R' D2 F' U' B R D' 
8. 9.48 U2 B' D L' U F' B' L D' F R2 L2 D2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 R2 F 
9. 9.25 R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 L B2 R' U2 F2 U' B' D F2 L' U2 B2 D2 B F2 
10. 10.44 L2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' R2 B' L B2 U B2 L' F' R 
11. 10.50 R' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' R' D B L2 U2 L F2 U2 F' D 
12. 8.62 D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L D U2 F2 L2 U' L B' D2 F


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 22, 2015)

5x5 yet again

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-22
avg of 5: 2:26.597

Time List:
1. (2:38.021) Dw' Uw Bw2 D B' Fw L' Bw U Bw' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 L2 Bw Dw2 D2 L U2 Rw' R Uw2 D2 Lw' B Rw2 Fw' Bw D2 L U' F2 Fw2 Rw D Rw Dw Rw2 U' Rw R' Bw2 L' Bw2 Uw Rw2 L Fw' Rw U L' B2 Fw' D' Uw Rw2 Dw' Bw D2 Dw 
2. (2:03.037) Lw2 F' U2 Uw' D2 Fw2 F2 B U' Rw U2 B' D' R' Fw B Rw2 Lw2 R Dw B' D Bw' L' Fw Uw Fw2 U2 R' F L2 Bw' F2 L' Lw' Fw2 U D Fw2 Dw U' Fw D' Bw' D2 F2 Bw U' D B R2 Fw' B R' U' D Dw' Lw U L' 
3. 2:28.320 R2 D2 R' Fw Uw R2 Fw Bw Lw' Rw' Dw' Rw' L U D' R F' B2 Rw' F Uw2 Lw L2 R2 Rw' Uw Fw' U2 R Rw2 Uw2 B' U F Uw' Lw U' R U Lw2 F L Bw2 Uw2 D2 B Fw Lw2 U Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 L Rw' B' Rw2 L' Uw' L U' 
4. 2:17.320 Fw F D' Fw' B' Bw2 L Dw Uw' F' Rw R' L2 Lw' Bw2 F U2 F U F Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2 D Rw' L Lw' F' Fw2 B' Uw2 Lw' Rw F' B' Bw' L Lw' R' Bw Uw2 L Bw R2 Uw' R2 Fw Lw2 U2 B2 F' Bw Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw' 
5. 2:34.150 Lw' Rw' B2 Rw Lw2 Uw2 F' L' F' U Fw2 Bw' L' F' Uw Rw' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 L Dw2 D2 F2 Lw2 Rw R2 U2 Rw B Bw' Fw L R2 Rw Lw2 Dw' Lw' Fw' Lw2 Dw' L F Fw2 Bw' B2 Lw2 B2 F D' Uw2 R B2 L' Lw2 Dw U


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 22, 2015)

5.07 3x3 single. LL skip off triple sexy. 2nd best ever.


----------



## crafto22 (Dec 22, 2015)

YASS SUB-6 FINALLY!
And it was fullstep WOO!

Time: 5.65 (almost a second faster than my previous PB)

Scramble: B2 F2 R B2 R D2 B2 L2 D R' F' D2 U B2 R2 U2 F R2 F2

Solution:

z2 r U r' D // Cross (I thought using this solution was necessary to preserve the pair, turns out just 'F D' would have been fine )
L U' L' // First Pair
U L' U' L // Second Pair
R' U R R U R' // Last 2 Pairs
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U2 // Stupid AUF
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

39 moves / 5.65 seconds = 6.9 turns per second

Such a stupid scramble. All the pair were three move inserts and I got two of the easiest LL cases. Not sure if this will count as a PB.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 22, 2015)

crafto22 said:


> YASS SUB-6 FINALLY!
> And it was fullstep WOO!
> 
> Time: 5.65 (almost a second faster than my previous PB)
> ...



Well, it was that "mistake" with your cross what made the rest of the F2L and the LL so easy. It's so easy that it almost looks like a fake scramble, imho.


----------



## CubePro (Dec 22, 2015)

Got 12.70 3x3 single. Dang I wasn't expecting this. And best ao12 17.65


----------



## asacuber (Dec 22, 2015)

OMG Smashed 3x3 pbs:




Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-22
avg of 5: 12.909

Time List:
1. 13.096 D L' D2 F2 R' L2 F L D' R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 F' 
2. 13.056 B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R B' D' U' B R' F U2 L F 
3. (14.168) B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F D' U2 L U B U' R' U2 B' 
4. (11.537) L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L R U' F' L R D' F' L2 B' 
5. 12.576 B D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' R2 D' L' D' L' F2 D2 U' L2 R'

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-22
avg of 12: 14.159

Time List:
1. 14.152 F2 U' R2 L' D B2 L2 B2 R' F L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 U' 
2. 14.856 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L F2 U L' R B' D2 B2 
3. (16.568) F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D U2 F' D' B' L' F2 D2 L D L' U' 
4. 14.536 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U R2 L' U L2 R2 U B L U L 
5. 16.128 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B' D' R' B U' F L2 U2 F' R' 
6. 13.584 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F' U2 R' B' F U B U' L2 R2 D2 
7. 15.440 L U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R' F2 R B D' F' L' B2 F2 
8. 13.096 D L' D2 F2 R' L2 F L D' R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 F' 
9. 13.056 B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R B' D' U' B R' F U2 L F 
10. 14.168 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F D' U2 L U B U' R' U2 B' 
11. (11.537) L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L R U' F' L R D' F' L2 B' 
12. 12.576 B D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' R2 D' L' D' L' F2 D2 U' L2 R'

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-22
avg of 50: 14.901

Time List:
1. (11.888) F D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' L2 F L' D' U2 R D' U 
2. 17.880 L F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 L R2 F' L2 D B2 L B 
3. 13.152 U B2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L' D2 U2 R' B' F' R' U F' D2 
4. 15.888 L2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 R' F' R' D R' D' B' D2 B2 L2 
5. 16.127 F R2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D R B2 L' R2 U R2 D' B' F' 
6. 14.976 D2 B2 U' R' B D' F L' D' F L2 U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 U B2 D F2 
7. 16.936 F B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B D L D F' D' B' R B2 
8. 14.520 F U2 B2 R B2 R' D L B' L2 D2 B U2 F B2 L2 D2 F' U2 
9. 15.792 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R' U2 B D' F U B L' D2 
10. 15.288 U' D2 L U2 R B L2 U' L2 B R2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B L' 
11. 16.128 B U L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L D B L' F R2 U L2 
12. 14.800 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B' D L' F L U2 R2 D R' B2 
13. 13.512 D2 L' B2 R B' L U2 D' F D L2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 B 
14. 13.161 B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D2 R2 U F D2 R B' 
15. 15.401 L2 F' U2 R' B2 U2 L' U' F U F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' 
16. 11.896 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F' U B' F U B' L' F U' B 
17. 15.456 F2 L' U2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 U' B' L2 F D2 U' F2 L 
18. (18.985) U2 R2 F' U' L F R' B' L' U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U D R2 D' 
19. 16.896 U F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B L' R F D' U' L2 U B' 
20. 12.664 L B2 D B' R2 B U B2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 
21. (18.456) R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 B D F D B' U2 L' F L' R' 
22. 15.840 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U B' L' U' R U2 B' D2 F2 U L2 
23. 17.240 F' U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L' B' U B2 R U F2 
24. 13.504 F U R' D F' R2 F' U' F' U2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L 
25. 15.503 D F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' F R' F R D L B' D2 
26. 14.033 U2 L B R2 F2 L F' B' U F2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 
27. 14.448 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 U' R2 F' L' B L R2 U' L2 
28. 17.512 U2 B2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 B' D' U' F' L' D' F2 L2 R U' R2 
29. 13.560 L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B R B' R' F U' L' R2 D' 
30. (17.936) U' L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 D B' L' R' U' R2 U2 R' B2 
31. 13.984 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 U B L2 U2 R' U2 
32. 13.631 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L D U2 F' L' R B' U' F' 
33. 16.577 L F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' U R F R2 D2 R U' 
34. 12.904 U' B' L F' B2 R2 U' F U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' 
35. 15.921 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 R' B' D U' F' R U' L' F' 
36. (10.879) F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' F' D2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L F2 
37. 17.577 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F R B R U' B F' L2 D 
38. 14.791 F' D2 R U R' L F B' U' F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 
39. 14.152 F2 U' R2 L' D B2 L2 B2 R' F L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 U' 
40. 14.856 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L F2 U L' R B' D2 B2 
41. 16.568 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D U2 F' D' B' L' F2 D2 L D L' U' 
42. 14.536 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U R2 L' U L2 R2 U B L U L 
43. 16.128 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B' D' R' B U' F L2 U2 F' R' 
44. 13.584 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F' U2 R' B' F U B U' L2 R2 D2 
45. 15.440 L U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R' F2 R B D' F' L' B2 F2 
46. 13.096 D L' D2 F2 R' L2 F L D' R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 F' 
47. 13.056 B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R B' D' U' B R' F U2 L F 
48. 14.168 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F D' U2 L U B U' R' U2 B' 
49. (11.537) L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L R U' F' L R D' F' L2 B' 
50. 12.576 B D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' R2 D' L' D' L' F2 D2 U' L2 R'

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-22
avg of 100: 15.166

Time List:
1. 13.928 D U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B F U' B2 F R B2 R2 U L 
2. 15.159 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U L U F' U2 B' D L F2 D 
3. 16.199 D' L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 L D' F2 D' F' U' L2 R' U F' 
4. 16.409 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 U2 B' U R U2 B' L B U' F D 
5. 16.101 R D' U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L B2 D F' U B D' F 
6. 15.239 U' L' U B D2 F' U' R' F R2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 
7. 13.121 B U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R D2 R F' D B L R 
8. 18.079 R D2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 F D B R' D' F R B2 R 
9. 15.072 F U B2 L B R' B2 R2 U R' U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 B 
10. 16.328 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 D' U' B2 R2 B' L' U F' L2 R B' D2 F' R2 
11. 16.624 D' L2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 R' U' B U B2 D' R' F2 L 
12. (18.592) B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D U L' F2 R' D F D' U B R B2 
13. 16.009 L2 B R2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 F' U B2 F' L D U R2 F 
14. 15.728 F2 D2 L' F R2 F2 U F' R F2 B2 U2 F L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' 
15. 15.328 U' R D' L' F' U B L' F' D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R F2 L' U2 L2 
16. 12.488 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B' R U' F' R2 D' R' U' B R' 
17. 16.744 F' R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B L R' B2 F D' L U2 
18. 15.288 R2 D B2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R' U' B' U2 B2 D L F R' B' 
19. (10.136) L2 F U2 B' R' B R L2 U F2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 
20. 15.736 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L R B' R' D' B2 U' R F2 D2 
21. 15.096 D2 R D' R D L' U' D2 B' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 
22. 12.808 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F U' F U2 L' B2 F R2 F L' 
23. 17.640 F D2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B F' D2 U' R' F' U2 B2 R B' U2 B 
24. 15.336 R' B2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L B' F D' R2 F R' F U R' U' 
25. (10.848) B' L' F' U' F' U B D' B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B 
26. 16.608 B' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F L2 D2 U L' R' B' L' F U L B D 
27. 14.768 R' L2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 F D2 B U2 L F2 R2 U B' U2 L 
28. 13.960 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' U2 B' L' B' D2 L D' L F' L' 
29. 14.704 R' U2 R2 D B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F R' D' F2 R2 B' R D' F' 
30. (18.472) L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 F' L' B2 R2 F' L F2 U' R D F 
31. 13.800 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D2 B D F' L D R U' B' L2 B2 F' 
32. 15.280 F2 U B' L U2 B' L2 D' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B L2 F' D2 B' 
33. 13.184 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F R2 D' U' L' D L2 D' U R 
34. 16.616 R F2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D R B F' R U' L R' D R' 
35. 17.688 L' U R' D2 F' U2 D' L U B' L2 F R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B D' 
36. 13.384 R' F R' L2 F L2 D2 B R L2 U L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U R2 D 
37. 15.344 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 B' D2 L' U' L R2 U2 B' L2 F2 
38. 12.608 U' D2 F' D2 L' U2 R' B' U F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' D R' 
39. 15.472 L' R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 F' R' U F2 D2 B' F D2 R U' 
40. 15.320 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' D' U' F R' F2 R' F' R' 
41. 16.073 B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U F' L' D U' L2 D2 R2 
42. 18.408 R' F R U R D' L2 F' R' F2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 D' B2 U' D' 
43. 15.424 F R2 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' L2 F' D2 L' R' F2 
44. 15.672 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B R F L' D F2 D U2 L' U 
45. (19.352) U F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F' L2 F U2 B2 L D' F2 L' R2 
46. 15.336 B R' F2 L B2 L B2 R F2 R B2 F2 U' R2 F R' F2 D' F' U2 
47. 17.248 L D2 B D2 B L2 B F2 D2 F' R2 B L' U2 F2 D' L R U R 
48. 13.169 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L R' U2 B2 R' D' U2 R B D2 R U' F' 
49. 14.880 L2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 B L2 D' F R2 B' R F' U' F2 R2 U 
50. 15.912 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 L' B2 F D' F' D2 U B R2 F 
51. (11.888) F D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' L2 F L' D' U2 R D' U 
52. 17.880 L F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 L R2 F' L2 D B2 L B 
53. 13.152 U B2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L' D2 U2 R' B' F' R' U F' D2 
54. 15.888 L2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 R' F' R' D R' D' B' D2 B2 L2 
55. 16.127 F R2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D R B2 L' R2 U R2 D' B' F' 
56. 14.976 D2 B2 U' R' B D' F L' D' F L2 U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 U B2 D F2 
57. 16.936 F B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B D L D F' D' B' R B2 
58. 14.520 F U2 B2 R B2 R' D L B' L2 D2 B U2 F B2 L2 D2 F' U2 
59. 15.792 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R' U2 B D' F U B L' D2 
60. 15.288 U' D2 L U2 R B L2 U' L2 B R2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B L' 
61. 16.128 B U L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L D B L' F R2 U L2 
62. 14.800 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B' D L' F L U2 R2 D R' B2 
63. 13.512 D2 L' B2 R B' L U2 D' F D L2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 B 
64. 13.161 B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D2 R2 U F D2 R B' 
65. 15.401 L2 F' U2 R' B2 U2 L' U' F U F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' 
66. 11.896 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F' U B' F U B' L' F U' B 
67. 15.456 F2 L' U2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 U' B' L2 F D2 U' F2 L 
68. (18.985) U2 R2 F' U' L F R' B' L' U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U D R2 D' 
69. 16.896 U F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B L' R F D' U' L2 U B' 
70. 12.664 L B2 D B' R2 B U B2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 
71. (18.456) R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 B D F D B' U2 L' F L' R' 
72. 15.840 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U B' L' U' R U2 B' D2 F2 U L2 
73. 17.240 F' U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L' B' U B2 R U F2 
74. 13.504 F U R' D F' R2 F' U' F' U2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L 
75. 15.503 D F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' F R' F R D L B' D2 
76. 14.033 U2 L B R2 F2 L F' B' U F2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 
77. 14.448 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 U' R2 F' L' B L R2 U' L2 
78. 17.512 U2 B2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 B' D' U' F' L' D' F2 L2 R U' R2 
79. 13.560 L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B R B' R' F U' L' R2 D' 
80. 17.936 U' L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 D B' L' R' U' R2 U2 R' B2 
81. 13.984 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 U B L2 U2 R' U2 
82. 13.631 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L D U2 F' L' R B' U' F' 
83. 16.577 L F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' U R F R2 D2 R U' 
84. 12.904 U' B' L F' B2 R2 U' F U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' 
85. 15.921 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 R' B' D U' F' R U' L' F' 
86. (10.879) F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' F' D2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L F2 
87. 17.577 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F R B R U' B F' L2 D 
88. 14.791 F' D2 R U R' L F B' U' F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 
89. 14.152 F2 U' R2 L' D B2 L2 B2 R' F L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 U' 
90. 14.856 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L F2 U L' R B' D2 B2 
91. 16.568 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D U2 F' D' B' L' F2 D2 L D L' U' 
92. 14.536 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U R2 L' U L2 R2 U B L U L 
93. 16.128 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B' D' R' B U' F L2 U2 F' R' 
94. 13.584 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F' U2 R' B' F U B U' L2 R2 D2 
95. 15.440 L U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R' F2 R B D' F' L' B2 F2 
96. 13.096 D L' D2 F2 R' L2 F L D' R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 F' 
97. 13.056 B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R B' D' U' B R' F U2 L F 
98. 14.168 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F D' U2 L U B U' R' U2 B' 
99. (11.537) L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L R U' F' L R D' F' L2 B' 
100. 12.576 B D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' R2 D' L' D' L' F2 D2 U' L2 R'


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 22, 2015)

asacuber said:


> OMG Smashed 3x3 pbs:
> ...



Gj but ummm... Spoiler pls?


----------



## asacuber (Dec 22, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Gj but ummm... Spoiler pls?



Did it now.Thanks for telling


----------



## biscuit (Dec 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> How do you cube in a car without getting a headache and wanting to throw up everywhere?



I used to get car sick from reading in the car, but no more. I don't know what to tell you.



TheCoolMinxer said:


> my parents would throw the cube out of the window haha. XD I never cube in the car



I didn't want to go on the 20 hour one (which came first) in the place, so they put up with it, and I guess they had gotten used to it by the second trip. My little siblings would always be watching a movie, so if they had the sound on, it would mask the sound a little. I was using an Aolong so it wasn't THAT loud to begin with.


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 22, 2015)

(1:01.51) single PB U2 F' L2 D U2 B' Fw D' B' L U' D L2 Fw' F B D2 L' F' Rw' L R2 Uw' U F R' L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 D Rw2 D' Rw' L2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 

So close to sub 1.


----------



## Adamt32 (Dec 22, 2015)

Are there only 2 lucky cases for the Rubiks Clock


----------



## timeless (Dec 22, 2015)

timeless said:


> 10.56 D R' U B2 L' D' F L' F' L B' F' U' D2 L2 R' U2 D B2 L B2 U F2 U2 F
> first sub 11 - ccw u perm



first sub 10
1. 9.67 R' L' B U' R2 D' B D U2 B2 D' U' R2 U' D B2 L U R2 F2 D L F2 R2 U2 
H-oll, pll skip


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 22, 2015)

15.20 ao12!!PB
also 15.46 ao25
and 16.50 ao100
e: 15.08 ao12!!


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 22, 2015)

Adamt32 said:


> Are there only 2 lucky cases for the Rubiks Clock


This is not exactly the thread to ask that...


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 22, 2015)

14.86 ao12!!!! first sub15!


----------



## crafto22 (Dec 22, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Well, it was that "mistake" with your cross what made the rest of the F2L and the LL so easy. It's so easy that it almost looks like a fake scramble, imho.



I understand why you would say that. I'm not counting this as a PB, but consider this. The scrambles was generated by a stupid cell phone timer, so it isn't a reliable scramble. As I said, I won't count this, and believe what you want about this being fake. I know a lot of people blamed Drew Brads for faking his 3.76 because it was even easier than this, yet many choose to believe him. It's your call though, since I have no way of proving this is real. I just posted this to show how ridiculous the scramble was. I may even remove that post cuz its barely even an accomplishment for such an easy scramble.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 22, 2015)

13.67 ao5!!! what is happening?!?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Smashed all my Sqan PB's last night at like 4 am. 

Single: *15.30*
Ao5: *18.93*
Ao12: *21.97*


1. 17.72 (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
2. 21.55 (0, 5)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -1) 
3. 21.99 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
4. 19.35 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2) 
5. 17.72 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(5, -2)/ 
6. 24.20 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0) 
7. 19.74 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
8. (15.30) (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0) 
9. (40.69) (-2, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -2) 
10. 25.06 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
11. 26.33 (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(5, -2)/ 
12. 26.04 (3, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)


----------



## biscuit (Dec 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> How do you cube in a car without getting a headache and wanting to throw up everywhere?





crafto22 said:


> I understand why you would say that. I'm not counting this as a PB, but consider this. The scrambles was generated by a stupid cell phone timer, so it isn't a reliable scramble. As I said, I won't count this, and believe what you want about this being fake. I know a lot of people blamed Drew Brads for faking his 3.76 because it was even easier than this, yet many choose to believe him. It's your call though, since I have no way of proving this is real. I just posted this to show how ridiculous the scramble was. I may even remove that post cuz its barely even an accomplishment for such an easy scramble.



I don't think he was accusing you of faking the scramble.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 22, 2015)

wtf 2nd sub6, 0.03 off pb! And te most important thing: It's on cam, uploading atm and will start a thread soon

(5.17) B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 U R' D' L2 B' U' L2

x2 y'
R D // cross
L ' U' L //1st pair
y L' U' L //2nd pair, saw to here in inspection
y R' F R F' R U' R' //3rd pair
U2 L' U L //4th pair
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' //OLLCP
//PLL skip no AUF

28/5.17=5.41 tps ((
But I am still superduper happy


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-22
avg of 12: 40.02



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 36.31 Rw B' F' Fw' R2 Fw' Rw' D U Rw' F' R' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw F' Rw B Uw' B' Uw2 F' Rw2 B2 Fw R2 L' D R' Fw2 D' L R Fw2 R B2 F' R' B 
2. (35.20) Rw2 Fw D2 L' Uw' F' L2 D2 R' Rw' D2 L' B F' R' D2 Uw2 B2 R2 Fw' D' Fw2 Rw2 L' B' L' D2 F D' Fw' U' D Rw' F' U F2 Uw R2 Uw' Rw 
3. 39.27 D B2 L2 U2 L' R2 Uw Rw Fw U L' Fw' Uw' B U' L B2 L2 Fw' Uw' R Fw' F2 Uw2 L B' F2 U' F2 R2 Fw' F' R' U2 D Fw Rw' D2 Uw F' 
4. 41.58 Fw' D' Fw Rw Fw' Rw Uw B2 F2 Uw' L' Fw2 B U2 L2 R D U' B' U Uw' L' Uw2 F' D B Rw Uw2 L' F U2 D2 R2 L2 Rw F2 Fw D2 F' B' 
5. (46.04) Fw B2 Rw U2 Fw' Rw2 L' F2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 U' L2 Fw' L Rw' D' U2 L2 R' F2 U' Rw' L' B Fw2 R' Uw Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw' L2 R2 B Uw D' R Rw2 F2 
6. 43.75 L D' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw B' Rw2 F Rw B2 F D2 F2 D' U' Uw Fw' Uw' R U' D2 B2 R' D' F U2 Rw2 R2 U F B Rw2 D Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 F' Rw 
7. 41.33 U Rw' R F B2 R2 U Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' B2 F' D' B R2 L F U2 L' U2 R B2 Uw' Rw U B F' D2 L D L' Uw F' Rw2 U2 L D2 B2 Uw 
8. 41.16 Rw2 Uw' R' Rw' B U Uw R2 B Fw2 D' L2 B2 R' U2 R D F B' U Uw' R B2 D Fw2 F L Uw' B R F' B' Fw Uw' D' R Fw' D L' Fw' 
9. 42.69 F' Rw F' Uw U' F2 Uw L' Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw F2 Fw2 D Rw' D B2 Uw D2 Fw Uw Fw2 U2 Rw R2 F L' Fw2 Rw' F' B2 Uw2 L' R2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D' B 
10. 38.16 U' L2 Fw2 R2 B2 D' R' D' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 Rw' Fw' F' D' U' Uw' Fw' L' F' D L B' R Fw R Fw2 D2 Rw2 B D R Rw' B' Uw D U2 F 
11. 37.21 U' Rw R F2 L2 Uw2 Rw' L D Fw' Uw2 L' Rw' U2 Uw D' Rw' Uw' B' Uw B' Uw2 R' L' Uw2 R2 U2 R Rw' Fw' U2 F2 U D2 Fw' B' Rw Fw' R2 Fw' 
12. 38.71 D' B2 U D2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 L Fw' L' F2 L2 Fw2 F R F2 U Fw' L F2 L2 Fw' U2 D L' Rw' Uw' F2 B2 D' L' Rw2 Uw' Fw U' D' L Fw


dude nice.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

vroom vroom ima truk
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-22
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.22
worst: 15.78

mean of 3
current: 11.75 (σ = 0.41)
best: 11.26 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 5
current: 11.94 (σ = 0.08)
best: 11.26 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 12
current: 11.92 (σ = 0.82)
best: 11.91 (σ = 0.82)
*
avg of 50 [PB]
current: 12.41 (σ = 1.17)
best: 12.41 (σ = 1.17)
*
Average: 12.41 (σ = 1.17)
Mean: 12.41

Time List:
1. 9.37 B D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 D R B' R' F L R' D' U2 L2 
2. 13.94 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L B2 R D U' L U R' B2 F 
3. 11.57 R' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D L2 U' R' B L' B2 U2 L F D2 B 
4. 10.55 F2 U' B R' U' D F L U' R' U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R' B2 U2 
5. 12.61 D B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R U' L' F2 D B U R U2 F 
6. 11.05 U' R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R' F2 L U' L F' L' R D' B' 
7. 13.83 U' F2 R B2 D' R' D2 F2 U D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F B2 L2 F' L2 
8. 12.64 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' F' L' B2 L2 R U2 B' D L U' 
9. 15.00 R2 D' F' L2 U2 D' R2 L' U' R2 L U2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 
10. 12.31 B' D2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R U B U2 R2 D F2 L' F2 U 
11. 13.87 D' F2 L' F R2 F2 D' R' F' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 
12. 10.99 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 R2 L D R' F' D2 L' B2 D R F 
13. 14.31 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 B' R' F U' L' R' U L B' U' 
14. 13.69 R' B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 F2 R U2 L B U' F D2 L' D' R' D' U2 F 
15. 13.44 R2 U' R2 F' U' R U2 L D2 F U2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R2 L 
16. 11.51 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R' B U' F' L U R2 U' R' B2 
17. 12.78 F2 R' U' L2 U' B L' U2 F' R D' R2 B2 U F2 D B2 L2 U L2 U' 
18. 13.34 U' F2 D2 L' F2 D F U B' D2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 R' D2 
19. 12.36 R' B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U' L' D B2 L' D R B U F 
20. 10.01 F' R D' L' U2 B2 L' D' F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D 
21. 11.65 B2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F' L' D L R' B F D' R' B 
22. 12.97 U B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' B' L R2 B' L2 B D L2 D2 
23. 11.37 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 L F D2 B' F' L F2 U' B' F 
24. 15.42 D2 R2 F R2 U' F2 U' R' D F2 B2 R2 D F2 U' D2 R2 B2 U' L' 
25. 9.87 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R' B D' U L B' U' B2 L' U2 
26. 13.50 F' D' L2 U B2 L2 D U B2 U B2 R2 F' R' B L R' F L2 D L' 
27. 14.62 U2 B2 L U F2 U' B' L' R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D L' 
28. 11.91 U F' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' D2 F2 D R B' D R B2 
29. 11.79 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B D2 R2 D' L' R U L' F' R' 
30. 12.84 D B2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F D L B F D U' F' D R' 
31. 10.90 U F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' F R' B2 R2 B R2 D F' L 
32. 14.66 L U' R' L2 F R' U2 B' D2 R D2 L B2 D2 L U2 B2 L B' 
33. 13.70 U2 F' L2 F L2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 D B L U B' F L2 U' L 
34. 13.55 R2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R U' B' R' U' F R F2 D R2 
35. 10.89 U' D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B F U L' B' R B2 U2 L D 
36. 12.73 L' U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' R B2 F U' R2 D2 B F' U' 
37. 12.73 R2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R B U2 F' D B' L2 F' L B 
38. 12.21 U F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D F' D2 R' F' L2 D L' B F R' 
39. 9.22 F R2 D2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 L' B U' R' U L R' F2 R' 
40. 15.78 D2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' R D2 B L' F U F2 L R D2 
41. 10.42 U2 F U2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' U2 D' F' U R' B' R' F2 D F2 R 
42. 11.89 B2 L' F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R F U2 L' U' B D' B D2 
43. 11.48 D' U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 B U' F L2 U2 L' F2 D 
44. 11.94 D2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L D' F' R' D L' F' U2 F2 R2 
45. 12.99 U' L2 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 D' B D R D F2 D L2 
46. 11.85 R2 F U' D' F' R' D L F' B2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 L 
47. 13.37 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 L U R' F R' F2 U L2 B2 R 
48. 11.97 U F L D R' D2 F R B D' L2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' B2 
49. 11.28 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' U' F' L' R' B U2 
50. 11.99 U' L U' B D F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 B

3 legit 9s now wut (only 2 were REALLY legit, first was a PLL skip)

Breakdown:
9: 3
10: 6
11: 14 //More 11s than 12s! I must be improving! 
12: 11
13: 10
14: 3
15: 3 //Lol get a pure sub 15 average of 50 already


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 22, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I don't think he was accusing you of faking the scramble.



Crafto was replying to Mafergut.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 23, 2015)

ZB is more fun
(10.628), (13.870), 11.765, 12.917, 11.686, =12.123 ZB method PB
that 10.628 , I did VHF2L, which oriented and permuted corners so I had a U perm as my LL 
the 13.870 was a ZBLL. The 11.765 was another PLL (accidental Corner orientation). the last two were sune +PLL


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Smashed all my Sqan PB's last night at like 4 am.
> 
> Single: *15.30*
> Ao5: *18.93*
> ...



bj, single not even sub-me 0/10

jk you're better than me xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> bj, single not even sub-me 0/10
> 
> jk you're better than me xD


As demonstrated with my most of my official singles, I have the inability to get good singles


----------



## asacuber (Dec 23, 2015)

5. (10.025) F2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F D' L F L R' U2 R' F' R

Fullstep PB but no sub 10 

Right when I completed my h perm the timer hit 10

E:There we go!

5. (9.559) F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L' B' R' B' R U R' D2 F2 D

PLL skip

Wait, another few pbs:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 12: 13.992

Time List:
1. 10.025 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F D' L F L R' U2 R' F' R 
2. 14.976 L' B2 R2 F L2 F D2 F' U2 F2 U' B' F' L B' L R B2 R 
3. (17.104) R D2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 F U R D2 R D F' L B2 
4. 15.840 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' R' D B' U B2 U B' F2 R' 
5. 13.320 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' D F' L' R' F2 U' B2 F D' 
6. (9.559) F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L' B' R' B' R U R' D2 F2 D 
7. 16.160 L F L D2 F' U2 F2 B' D' F2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' 
8. 13.049 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' B' F L' B2 L' U' R2 D' B U' 
9. 15.977 R' U F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L B L2 R U' B2 F' D2 
10. 13.400 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F L2 U2 B2 L B' U' B2 F' L2 U L2 B' U' 
11. 14.480 L2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 B' D' L' F2 L' D' F U2 L' B2 
12. 12.696 F' R2 D2 F D2 F D2 U2 F U2 F2 R F D' L B D' U2 R' U B2

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 100: 14.977

Time List:
1. 13.169 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L R' U2 B2 R' D' U2 R B D2 R U' F' 
2. 14.880 L2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 B L2 D' F R2 B' R F' U' F2 R2 U 
3. 15.912 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 L' B2 F D' F' D2 U B R2 F 
4. 11.888 F D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' L2 F L' D' U2 R D' U 
5. 17.880 L F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 L R2 F' L2 D B2 L B 
6. 13.152 U B2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L' D2 U2 R' B' F' R' U F' D2 
7. 15.888 L2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 R' F' R' D R' D' B' D2 B2 L2 
8. 16.127 F R2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D R B2 L' R2 U R2 D' B' F' 
9. 14.976 D2 B2 U' R' B D' F L' D' F L2 U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 U B2 D F2 
10. 16.936 F B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B D L D F' D' B' R B2 
11. 14.520 F U2 B2 R B2 R' D L B' L2 D2 B U2 F B2 L2 D2 F' U2 
12. 15.792 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R' U2 B D' F U B L' D2 
13. 15.288 U' D2 L U2 R B L2 U' L2 B R2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B L' 
14. 16.128 B U L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L D B L' F R2 U L2 
15. 14.800 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B' D L' F L U2 R2 D R' B2 
16. 13.512 D2 L' B2 R B' L U2 D' F D L2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 B 
17. 13.161 B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D2 R2 U F D2 R B' 
18. 15.401 L2 F' U2 R' B2 U2 L' U' F U F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' 
19. 11.896 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F' U B' F U B' L' F U' B 
20. 15.456 F2 L' U2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 U' B' L2 F D2 U' F2 L 
21. (18.985) U2 R2 F' U' L F R' B' L' U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U D R2 D' 
22. 16.896 U F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B L' R F D' U' L2 U B' 
23. 12.664 L B2 D B' R2 B U B2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 
24. (18.456) R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 B D F D B' U2 L' F L' R' 
25. 15.840 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U B' L' U' R U2 B' D2 F2 U L2 
26. 17.240 F' U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L' B' U B2 R U F2 
27. 13.504 F U R' D F' R2 F' U' F' U2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L 
28. 15.503 D F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' F R' F R D L B' D2 
29. 14.033 U2 L B R2 F2 L F' B' U F2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 
30. 14.448 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 U' R2 F' L' B L R2 U' L2 
31. 17.512 U2 B2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 B' D' U' F' L' D' F2 L2 R U' R2 
32. 13.560 L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B R B' R' F U' L' R2 D' 
33. 17.936 U' L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 D B' L' R' U' R2 U2 R' B2 
34. 13.984 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 U B L2 U2 R' U2 
35. 13.631 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L D U2 F' L' R B' U' F' 
36. 16.577 L F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' U R F R2 D2 R U' 
37. 12.904 U' B' L F' B2 R2 U' F U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' 
38. 15.921 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 R' B' D U' F' R U' L' F' 
39. (10.879) F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' F' D2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L F2 
40. 17.577 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F R B R U' B F' L2 D 
41. 14.791 F' D2 R U R' L F B' U' F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 
42. 14.152 F2 U' R2 L' D B2 L2 B2 R' F L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 U' 
43. 14.856 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L F2 U L' R B' D2 B2 
44. 16.568 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D U2 F' D' B' L' F2 D2 L D L' U' 
45. 14.536 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U R2 L' U L2 R2 U B L U L 
46. 16.128 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B' D' R' B U' F L2 U2 F' R' 
47. 13.584 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F' U2 R' B' F U B U' L2 R2 D2 
48. 15.440 L U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R' F2 R B D' F' L' B2 F2 
49. 13.096 D L' D2 F2 R' L2 F L D' R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 F' 
50. 13.056 B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R B' D' U' B R' F U2 L F 
51. 14.168 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F D' U2 L U B U' R' U2 B' 
52. (11.537) L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L R U' F' L R D' F' L2 B' 
53. 12.576 B D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' R2 D' L' D' L' F2 D2 U' L2 R' 
54. 16.512 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' B' L F2 R' U' R' F2 D' U2 
55. 16.456 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B' L2 F D' L R2 B L F' U 
56. 16.033 B D2 B2 D2 B U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D U F' R2 B R D U' F2 R2 
57. 13.112 B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B D2 F R D2 F2 D B L B U F 
58. 14.344 B L2 B2 D B' U' D F2 L B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R 
59. (18.081) B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' L F2 R' B D' R2 U' L' R' F 
60. (11.536) R' F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' D F' U' R2 F2 L2 R B2 D2 
61. 14.199 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U F2 R' B' D2 L2 U L F R' D R2 
62. 15.792 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B F2 L U L' R D2 F' 
63. 12.135 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L R2 D' B2 R' D' R2 B D 
64. 17.993 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R B U L' R' F D L2 D' 
65. 17.520 R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D L F2 D' U2 L U F R2 D2 B' 
66. 17.832 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B' F2 U2 D R' F U R2 B' U2 B2 L' U 
67. 16.265 F2 D2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 B L2 F' U2 R' B' L2 F' D' R F2 D' B2 U' 
68. 16.536 L D2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 F R' B2 U' L2 R D' 
69. 13.664 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' D' R B2 R' D B D' R2 F 
70. 15.633 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' L' D R F2 R2 D' B F' L' U' 
71. 15.752 R' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 D B R F' R' F2 
72. 15.520 R2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 F2 L' F' D' U' F2 U2 R B2 U' F 
73. (18.352) B D R' F' L' B' R2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B 
74. 12.832 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B' D' U2 F2 R D L U' F2 
75. 13.584 D R2 L2 D2 F D2 L D B F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 U' L2 
76. 16.129 U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 D L B D' F' R2 D F2 R2 U' L' 
77. 14.544 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L F2 B' L2 B R D2 R' F L2 
78. 16.379 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 B F L U B' L2 U R' B' R2 
79. 15.824 L F U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 D' B2 L' D U2 L' F L' R 
80. 15.312 D L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R F U' L2 U B2 R' U' B2 F 
81. 15.880 U R' F' B' D B2 D R' D' L U F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 
82. 12.696 B F2 L' U2 L2 R' U2 R F2 R' D B F' U' R2 F' L D' 
83. 14.632 U' L2 D F2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 U' L' D' F L R' U2 R2 F' U' B' 
84. 14.448 U2 B L2 B L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 F' L B' L R' U' B U F R2 U 
85. (10.025) F2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F D' L F L R' U2 R' F' R 
86. 14.976 L' B2 R2 F L2 F D2 F' U2 F2 U' B' F' L B' L R B2 R 
87. 17.104 R D2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 F U R D2 R D F' L B2 
88. 15.840 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' R' D B' U B2 U B' F2 R' 
89. 13.320 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' D F' L' R' F2 U' B2 F D' 
90. (9.559) F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L' B' R' B' R U R' D2 F2 D 
91. 16.160 L F L D2 F' U2 F2 B' D' F2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' 
92. 13.049 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' B' F L' B2 L' U' R2 D' B U' 
93. 15.977 R' U F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L B L2 R U' B2 F' D2 
94. 13.400 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F L2 U2 B2 L B' U' B2 F' L2 U L2 B' U' 
95. 14.480 L2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 B' D' L' F2 L' D' F U2 L' B2 
96. 12.696 F' R2 D2 F D2 F D2 U2 F U2 F2 R F D' L B D' U2 R' U B2 
97. 13.624 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R B' D2 U2 L R2 D2 U' B' F 
98. (19.432) D' L2 F2 D2 F D2 B L2 R2 F R2 F2 L U' B R2 F' L' R' U2 B' 
99. 16.016 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D B' F' D R B L U2 B' D' U 
100. 14.248 U2 F U2 D L' U' D' B' U B2 L U2 F2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D


----------



## Hari (Dec 23, 2015)

1:37.34 megaminx PB. First sub 1:40 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> As demonstrated with my most of my official singles, I have the inability to get good singles



As demonstrated by my official results, there isn't an event that I don't suck at


----------



## Berd (Dec 23, 2015)

Some crazy 3x3 pbs! The ao50 is a pb by 0.9!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 23, 2015)

3x3 pb ao5, the last 2 solves were done today, first 3 yesterday... But I haven't done any solves in between, so it's pb

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 5: 7.88

Time List:
1. 7.39 D' R2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 B D2 B' U2 B' U R' B' L U R D' F2 U' 
2. (10.34) R' U' F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F' L' B' L' D' F' R' U2 
3. (5.17) B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 U R' D' L2 B' U' L2 
4. 8.15 U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' L' R' F D F2 L U' L' R' F' 
5. 8.11 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D U B' U R' F U R B' R U' L'


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2015)

2:28.42 6x6 single, 4th sub 2:30 I think, slower than PB by 0.01 lol


----------



## rybaby (Dec 23, 2015)

PB OH ao5 on cam 



Spoiler


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 23, 2015)

Sub-17 mean of 733 w/QiYi Thunderclap. I wasn't too big a fan of this cube when I first got it, but as soon as I got around to setting it up, it's awesome, although I like the feel of my YuXin better, the Thunderclap is my main because I get better times on it. Probably would have gotten this within 700 solves if I had started the session after I had set up my Thunderclap. Oh well.

Edit: 10.682 single, THAT CLOSE TO PB! Plus an 11 and 19 for a PB mean of 3. I'm going to have to update my signature every time I cube now.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

y am ima truk!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.79
worst: 16.71

mean of 3
current: 12.47 (σ = 1.80)
best: 11.04 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 5
current: 13.09 (σ = 0.71)
best: 11.04 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 12
current: 12.15 (σ = 0.91)
best: 11.84 (σ = 0.58)

*avg of 50 #PB #skilz
current: 12.34 (σ = 1.09)
best: 12.34 (σ = 1.09)*

Average: 12.34 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 12.42

Time List:
1. 10.34 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L' R2 F' D L' U2 F2 L U R2 B L 
2. 11.39 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L D F' U' B D' R2 U F2 R B2 
3. 11.39 B' U2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 F L' U' R' D2 U2 R F' R' F U2 
4. 12.10 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F R2 F2 L' U' R2 B L R U F2 D2 B2 
5. 10.24 L R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R F U L D' L' B2 D' L 
6. 13.31 F D' U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L D' B' U L D2 F' L U' 
7. 14.44 B U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B' U' L' U' R D F L F2 R' F' 
8. 11.09 B' D2 R2 U' F R L D B' D F D2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 F 
9. 14.98 D F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R' F U' F2 R' D2 B' R U B' 
10. 11.65 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R D2 L2 D' R2 F' R B L D' B2 F' 
11. 12.51 F2 U R2 D2 U F2 U L2 U' B2 R U' L' F2 U2 F D' B F2 D' 
12. 10.78 R2 L' B' U' L' D' B R' F D2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' 
13. 14.16 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L R2 U2 B2 L B' D' R' D2 U F D2 B2 L' R 
14. 11.43 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 R F2 D2 R2 B' D R2 D2 F2 L' F' L2 U B' 
15. 13.72 R' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L' U2 L' D R2 F' U B L2 B2 F D2 
16. 13.20 F' U' F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 R' U F L B F' R2 D R2 F' 
17. 12.86 R2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 D' R' F L R' U' B' L R F' 
18. 10.94 U' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 F2 U R2 B L2 B2 R B' D F2 R D' 
19. 13.52 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L' F' U B R' D' B U F2 U 
20. 9.79 U2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 L' B' D U' B2 R' F D L2 D' 
21. 15.85 B L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L F' U B L' D' B' F' L' 
22. 12.00 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 D U2 B R D' U' F R' D R' F2 D' 
23. 13.08 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D R2 D R2 B R' B F2 L U' B2 F2 R2 F 
24. 12.45 L F2 D' R2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B' R2 F2 R' D' L' U B F' 
25. 11.62 B' F2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D F R' F L R D B2 D' L 
26. 12.32 U' F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B U B2 U' R2 F' R' B 
27. 16.71 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F R2 F' L2 F' L2 U' R F D2 L' R2 B D' U2 L2 
28. 14.34 R' U B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D B2 L B R U2 F' D2 F' R2 U' 
29. 11.88 D2 F2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 D' R2 B L' D2 U R2 U B2 L 
30. 14.08 R2 D F' B D' L' U D' B R' D R2 U F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 
31. 13.58 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B L' B D B U B2 U B 
32. 10.57 R' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' U' L D' F2 D U2 B D U' L 
33. 12.46 R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D U' R U2 L D R2 B U B2 D' R2 
34. 13.02 U D' R' B' L D2 R U L' B2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 B' 
35. 12.52 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U2 R' D' F2 R2 U2 F' L' R2 F L 
36. 12.15 D' B' R D2 F' R D' F' U F L2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 
37. 11.20 L2 F R D R F' R U2 L2 B U' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 
38. 11.52 F R2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 U' B' L D U2 R U2 B F2 R 
39. 11.27 F B R U2 R D R2 U L' D' F2 D2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 B 
40. 11.27 U' R' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 L' D' R2 B L U L F L F 
41. 11.06 U' D2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L F2 U R2 B' U' L2 B2 D2 B' U' 
42. 12.67 B2 L' F2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U B D' L U2 B' R2 D L' 
43. 12.63 D' L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 R' D B R' F L2 B U' F' R' 
44. 11.46 B' R2 F L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F' U B2 F D B' L' B' L' D' L 
45. 11.90 R' D R2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 R B2 D2 B' L' B2 D' L' U 
46. 13.77 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D B D B R2 F' R' D' F2 R2 
47. 12.36 F' U2 D B2 L' D2 L F U' D' B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F 
48. 13.84 B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B L R F' R2 D U L' B2 L2 
49. 13.14 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 U2 F' L' R' U B' D' R D F D 
50. 10.44 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' B2 F' R F' D2 F L2 B2 D' F' L


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 23, 2015)

Got this a day or 2 ago, but figured it's worth a post (this is OH):

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 5: 14.11

Time List:
1. 13.89 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L' R B2 F' R' D' B2 L F' 
2. (13.42) L2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 R F' L U B' L D' R D' F 
3. 14.17 R B2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 B U2 R' B L B L2 D L2 R D 
4. (20.94 [lol]) D B' U2 R2 F D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 L' U2 B U2 R' U L' B2 D' 
5. 14.28 D U B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U F' D F' U' L D' L B F' U

My old PB was like 15.08 until that session. I got 14.85 the night before in the same session.

Also got a 16.70 average of 100. My PB before this session was 17.8/17.9 I think O_O


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 23, 2015)

Whaaa...

Average of 5: 3.67
1. 3.74 U' R' B' U B L B' U'
2. (3.34) L' B' R L' B' U B U
3. (4.73) R' U L U R' L B U'
4. 3.92 B L R' B R U R' B'
5. 3.34 L U L' R B L' B L' U'

And this


Spoiler: Nice avg of 12



Average of 12: 4.49
1. 3.86 B U' L U R' U L' U' R
2. (6.16) R B L' R' L R' B R U'
3. 4.93 B U' L U' B' U B U' R'
4. 4.70 U' L R L' R L' U L' U'
5. 5.49 L U' L B' U R' B L
6. 5.64 L B R' B L' R' U B' R'
7. 4.52 U' B U' L' R L R L' R
8. 3.74 U' R' B' U B L B' U'
9. (3.34) L' B' R L' B' U B U
10. 4.73 R' U L U R' L B U'
11. 3.92 B L R' B R U R' B'
12. 3.34 L U L' R B L' B L' U'


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

OMFG FIRST SUB-1 4x4 PB SINGLE YAAAAAS 57.43 :O


----------



## nalralz (Dec 24, 2015)

A good 2x2 average of 5 on camera:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 5: 3.60

Time List:
1. 2.58 F R F' U2 F' R2 F' R' 
2. 3.10 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
3. (6.58) U2 F R F' R2 U2 F2 U 
4. (2.49) U2 R2 F R' F2 U R F' 
5. 5.11 U2 F' U R2 U' R U R'

I also got a pb 2x2 single on camera!!!

0.69 R' U' F' U' R2 U2 R F


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 24, 2015)

accomplishment. Started to learn how to plan out first pair in inspection. Needs work but already I can see how important this is.
Also 2.5 hours to Christmas in australia. 0.5 hours in New Zealand.
Merry christmas everyone.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mkkay


*14.78* (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 24, 2015)

OH PB what

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-24
avg of 5: 19.721

Time List:
1. 21.525 L U D L' U' B L2 U R' B U F2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 D F2 
2. (23.074) L2 U2 B2 F U2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U R D' L2 F L D' F' 
3. 19.255 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D' R' B F' D R' U' L2 
4. 18.383 D2 B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B' R F' R F2 R2 D' L2 U2 
5. (17.466) F2 L B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 R' D' U F2 D2 R' U F' D' R'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 24, 2015)

First full-step sub-15! 14.61. Really easy EOLine, but the rest of the solve was average. Just good lookahead and tps (for me, a least).

Scramble: L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 L2 F' R' D2 B' F' L2 U2 R B D U'
x2 R L F D // EOLine
R U R2 U2 R' L' U2 L' U2 R' U2 R L' U2 L // Left Block
U R' U' R U' R U R U R' U R U R' // Right Block
U' U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // EPLL

56 HTM, 3.83 TPS


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Mkkay
> 
> 
> *14.78* (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)



I have to start practicing squan more so that your single doesn't catch up up mine


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 24, 2015)

did a 3x3 session

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-24
avg of 5: 8.53

Time List:
1. 9.25 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L B2 L' D2 U F U' F2 U F' U' B L 
2. 8.41 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' L F U2 F2 L U' R D B U2 
3. (9.31) D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F U' F2 L B L B U2 L 
4. (7.86) B R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 D R2 B' D B' D R' D 
5. 7.94 D2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F' L' B2 U' L2 B' R2 U' L' D' U2

2nd best evaaa ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-24
avg of 12: 8.88

Time List:
1. 9.81 D R' U R' U2 B D2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U 
2. 8.55 U2 F B' D F L' D' B U L' D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R 
3. 8.11[orange] L' B2 L' U L2 F R' D' B' U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 
4. 8.34 L B' D L' U2 F' L' D' B' R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U R2 U' 
5. (10.53) U L B R D B R2 B' U' B2 R2 U D F2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R 
6. 10.06 B' F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D U F2 D2 R' U R B' R B F' L2 U2 
7. 9.06 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R B' U2 B U' B D R2 B2 D2 
8. 9.25 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L B2 L' D2 U F U' F2 U F' U' B L 
9. 8.41 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' L F U2 F2 L U' R D B U2 
10. 9.31 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F U' F2 L B L B U2 L 
11. (7.86) B R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 D R2 B' D B' D R' D 
12. 7.94 D2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F' L' B2 U' L2 B' R2 U' L' D' U2

and 9.53 ao50/9.71 fail ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-24
avg of 100: 9.71

Time List:
1. 8.46 U' L2 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F' D' B F L' R2 U' L R U2 
2. 8.77 B U2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R F2 U L D2 R2 B D' L2 D' 
3. (12.33) L2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B L2 B R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L F' U' B2 L B 
4. 11.90 F' B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B R' D2 B' L' D2 F2 R2 F' 
5. 9.81 D R' U R' U2 B D2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U 
6. 8.55 U2 F B' D F L' D' B U L' D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R 
7. 8.11[orange] L' B2 L' U L2 F R' D' B' U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 
8. 8.34 L B' D L' U2 F' L' D' B' R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U R2 U' 
9. 10.53 U L B R D B R2 B' U' B2 R2 U D F2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R 
10. 10.06 B' F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D U F2 D2 R' U R B' R B F' L2 U2 
11. 9.06 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R B' U2 B U' B D R2 B2 D2 
12. 9.25 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 L B2 L' D2 U F U' F2 U F' U' B L 
13. 8.41 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' L F U2 F2 L U' R D B U2 
14. 9.31 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F U' F2 L B L B U2 L 
15. (7.86) B R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 D R2 B' D B' D R' D 
16. (7.94) D2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F' L' B2 U' L2 B' R2 U' L' D' U2 
17. 10.55 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 L U' F2 R2 B' F D' R2 D R 
18. (12.11) B' L F' B R B R2 L U R2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 
19. 8.88 F' B2 D' R2 B2 L D R D B L2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 B2 U' B2 U2 
20. (12.27) B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L R2 B' U F2 L' F2 D2 U' F' 
21. 9.88 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 F R' B2 L2 D R U2 F R D 
22. 10.96 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D U B2 U F2 U2 F U F2 R B2 F L2 U' L D' 
23. 9.43 U F' R B' R' F2 U' L B' D U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 B 
24. 9.18 R' U' B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' R2 U L2 R F' L U B' U' F' R2 D 
25. (7.44) R F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B L' D2 F2 R F D2 L2 
26. 11.52 B2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 B U' B2 D' F' U' B L F' U' 
27. 8.88 F' D2 F D2 B R2 D2 F' L2 F D' R U' L F2 R' D R' U2 F2 
28. 9.94 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F D' L' B2 D R2 U' L R 
29. 9.33 D2 B R' U2 F' D L2 F' D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 D' L' 
30. 9.75 L D2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F D R U F' L2 B' R F' 
31. (7.52) F2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D F' U L R2 B R2 U' R2 D 
32. 8.69 D' F R2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F' D L R2 D' R2 F' R2 D' B' 
33. 8.93 L B L U' D2 L U F2 D2 F U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 L 
34. 10.71 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 D' L' F R B' L' D' R 
35. 9.97 L F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 R' B U' R F U F' 
36. 9.43 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L F2 R2 D' R' B' D' L2 F' U' 
37. 10.21 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 U2 B' D' F D2 F D' B2 L' R' F R2 
38. 11.47 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 R F L R2 D' L' U' F L U R 
39. 10.71 F' U B' D' F2 B R' F B2 R' U2 R B2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 L' B 
40. 8.52 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U' F' L R' B F2 L' U' L' U2 
41. 9.90 F2 R F2 R F2 R D2 B2 U2 R D2 U' R2 B2 U F' U R B' F2 R' 
42. 8.97 U2 R2 L2 F2 B R' U' F D L R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 
43. 10.40 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D B U R U' L R F' R' D2 F' 
44. 9.50 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R B2 U' B' L D2 R' U' B R' 
45. 8.93 B' F2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 L2 R' F R U2 F' R D L R2 F 
46. 10.80 L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L F2 D U' L2 F2 U' F' L' R' 
47. 10.18 R2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' D' F R U B2 D U2 R' D 
48. 8.97 R U' F D' F' R2 B' U' L' U2 F2 B2 L F2 R U2 D2 L' B2 
49. 10.61 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' D F' L' D F' D R2 U F' R 
50. 9.83 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F' R2 U' L R2 D2 F U 
51. 8.75 R' B2 R' F2 L F2 R B2 R F2 R' B' U2 F2 L' F2 U B2 U' L 
52. 9.73 F U2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R2 F L U2 B' L D' U' F2 
53. 8.34 L2 D' F D2 R2 B' L D F U2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 
54. 10.06 U' L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U B L' B2 L2 D2 F D L2 F' 
55. 9.53 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' L' R' D' B' U F' D B2 L' B' 
56. 10.06 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R B2 R D2 F' R' U' 
57. 11.22 B' R2 L' F' U L2 F' D' L2 D2 R L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R' 
58. 9.02 F D2 L D F2 L' F' U' F2 B2 L D2 R' F2 B2 R F2 R D2 B 
59. 8.84 F' B D' B R D L U' F R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B2 R 
60. 10.30 B' L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F U2 L' R' F2 U' F2 L R' 
61. 8.97 B2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 R B2 R D' F' L' R' U B2 F' R2 
62. 11.34 R D' F' L' B' U2 R U2 B U' D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F 
63. 9.16 R U2 D2 R2 D2 L' U D' L' F L2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 
64. 10.21 B L2 F U2 B R2 F U2 B L2 D2 R' B' U' B' D' B U2 L' F R 
65. 9.63 R2 F2 U F' R' F2 B' L2 U L' R2 B2 U2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F U2 D2 
66. 11.58 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B D2 U F2 U R U F' R2 F' 
67. 8.88 D2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 D' L' D2 F' R' B L U2 L' 
68. 10.66 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U L D' B U' B' D2 R U' F2 U' 
69. 9.38 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 L B F2 D L' U' B R2 
70. 9.58 B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D' U B2 F' R' B2 D2 B L' B2 R' B D 
71. 11.81 B2 U B2 D R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' D L' R F U R B L' D 
72. 9.16 L' B' R' D F2 B' D2 F' U2 R D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L' 
73. 9.33 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 D L' F R B2 F U' L2 F' D L' 
74. 9.88 U' B U2 B U2 F2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 D R' D L' U L2 D2 L' 
75. 9.59 F2 D2 B L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B R B' L' D' B' U2 L B U2 F 
76. 9.08 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U L' D' F' D U' B' U' F' U R 
77. 9.28 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 B L D' R B2 U' F' L D' B2 
78. (11.93) L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 U2 F U' L2 U L' U' R D' F L 
79. 9.63 U F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B D2 U B' R' D2 B' R2 B' D' 
80. 9.61 L2 D' B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U F L2 F R2 B' D B2 L' R' U' 
81. 8.50 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L' B2 D R2 U' B R B U L2 
82. 10.83 B' D F R' F' U R U' R B2 R L2 B2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L' B' 
83. (12.22) B L D F2 L B' L' F R2 D2 L' F2 B2 R B2 L' F2 B2 R2 U 
84. 9.43 D L' F U L2 B' L B' L R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 D L2 U' R2 L2 
85. 9.66 D B' D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 D' B' L2 F2 L R' D F2 R' 
86. 10.47 D2 R' D L2 U L' B D2 L' U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 
87. 10.43 L2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R D2 B' F R' F2 D B2 R2 
88. 8.00 L2 B' R' U2 L' F' D' R U' F U2 F' L2 B' L2 F U2 D2 L2 B' 
89. 9.60 L B2 D F' R2 L' F2 B U' D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F R2 B U2 F2 B' 
90. (7.68) R U' R2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R' B L2 U2 R' B D2 U' R2 
91. 10.15 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F L F D' L' F2 D U R2 
92. 10.27 U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F L' U B2 U2 F' L2 U' R' D' 
93. 10.06 L B' D' F R2 U' D' F' L' F2 D2 R2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 F2 
94. 10.77 R' F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' B' L B' U L' 
95. 9.16 L' D2 L2 F' L2 B U2 F U2 F U2 D' L2 U R' B' L F2 R2 
96. 9.80 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U B' L D2 U L F' R B2 U2 R 
97. 10.09 U' L2 D B' R F' L2 F2 U B2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 R B2 L 
98. 8.68 R U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U B2 L B' L' D' F2 R2 D' L 
99. 9.66 F' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D B2 L' B U R D R2 F' 
100. 9.84 U F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' D' F L' U' F' L2 D2 B' L'



wayyy ro many 11s and 12s which ruin my avg ._.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 24, 2015)

YAS FIRST SUB 9.5 AVERAGE OF 5 WOOP WOOP 
Generated by DCTimer on 2015-12-24
Average: 9.499 (σ = 0.28)
Best time: 9.098
Worst time: 10.344
Individual times: 
1. 9.191 F2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 L' U2 L B2 R' D' B2 R' F2 L B U R U2 L2 
2. 9.430 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' U L2 D B R2 B2 D F U' 
3. 9.875 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D U' F' U2 L' R' B' R' F' L U' F2 L' 
4. (10.344) B2 R' U2 L' D R' B L B' R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 U 
5. (9.098) U' L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F D L2 B L' R2 D' B2 R' D U B'


E: Omgosh what just happened...
Generated by DCTimer on 2015-12-24
Average: 9.967 (σ = 0.64)
Best time: 9.018
Worst time: 11.228
Individual times: 
1. 9.191 F2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 L' U2 L B2 R' D' B2 R' F2 L B U R U2 L2 
2. 9.430 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' U L2 D B R2 B2 D F U' 
3. 9.875 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D U' F' U2 L' R' B' R' F' L U' F2 L' 
4. 10.344 B2 R' U2 L' D R' B L B' R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 U 
5. 9.098 U' L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F D L2 B L' R2 D' B2 R' D U B' 
6. (11.228) U' R2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 U' R' D' U2 L F2 L2 D' F L D' 
7. 10.862 L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L' D' B2 R2 F R D L' U2 B 
8. 9.462 L B2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 U L' D' F2 L' F' U2 F2 U 
9. 9.941 L' U F R' U L2 F' R' F' L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 
10. (9.018) R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 L' F' D U B' U B' U2 B2 R2 
11. 11.038 U D L2 F B' R2 D2 F' U R F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L 
12. 10.427 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 R D2 U2 F2 R' D L2 F


----------



## Chree (Dec 24, 2015)

Only got 3 DNF's during a Clock Ao12.

Gettin' there.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 24, 2015)

OH PB's
15.77 ao50
14.57 ao12


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 24, 2015)

4.96 2x3x3 solve, lolscramble

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_U2...U-_B2&alg=y_R2_U-_R2_U2_L2_M2_U_M2_U2_M2_U_l2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 24, 2015)

6 more algs for full T ZBLL.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 24, 2015)

I accidently deleted the 2x2 0.69 pb single video...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 24, 2015)

some OH PBs
12.81 avg100
10.69 avg5

I'm starting to feel like I'm fast now.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mmmkay

*14.44* (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)


----------



## biscuit (Dec 24, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> 4.96 2x3x3 solve, lolscramble
> 
> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_U2...U-_B2&alg=y_R2_U-_R2_U2_L2_M2_U_M2_U2_M2_U_l2



Off by 4 centers, but close enough...


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Off by 4 centers, but close enough...



its a 2x3x3 cuboid solve, ignore the e layer


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 24, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> 6 more algs for full T ZBLL.



your learning full ZBLL?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Mmmkay
> 
> *14.44* (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)



Don't beat me >.<


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2015)

2x3x3 (Domino) simulator:

(3.885) 5.781 5.183 (13.706) 4.332 => 5.099 avg5

5.432 3.885 5.781 5.183 (13.706) 4.332 5.200 7.117 6.965 (3.135) 6.777 4.223 => 5.490 avg12

6.979 avg100


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 25, 2015)

BROKE MY 5x5 PB BY A LOT U F b2 d' l2 D2 u2 U2 B' u2 b f2 D d2 U B f2 L' R2 u L' l f L' D2 l' u2 d L B' u' r U' f' U2 R' D2 R2 f L2 f u' L2 f D' b2 l2 F2 B f2 b' R B' u R' l B L B D2 

2:55.83 from 3:24.43


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 25, 2015)

lol best "accomplishment":
for christmas I got a completely planned out trip to oklahoma city for okcubing 2016
I was apparently signed up under the pseudonym "Dustin Parker" so that I wouldn't notice if I checked, and of course the organizer was told to change it on christmas xD

^^^ best christmas present ever = cube comp


----------



## CubePro (Dec 25, 2015)

Yess finally got sub-25(20.68) single in OH! PB by ~5 secs! PLL skip but whatever
1st sub-35 avg of 5, 1st sub-30 mo3 and first 35.xx ao12. Beating records like crazy man!


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 25, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> BTW I might try to restore Unofficial world records page in wiki f it is not going to be hard, because someone deleted most of them.



If that was you that fixed the page, thank you.


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 25, 2015)

YES YES YES YES YES YES SUB 12 AVG5
its a goddaamn Christmas miracle


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2015)

14.81 Roux avg100 with a 13.18 avg12. Also had 2 sub 10s


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2015)

16.52 OH ao50
15.29 ao12


Wtffffff


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 25, 2015)

got a gas 356s for XMAS with super bright stickers! got a nice sub 10 ZB single within first solves. this is a good omen


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2015)

3. 8.93 R2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F' R F' R2 B' U F2 U' F'

Roux


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 25, 2015)

19.96 mean of 100! Finally sub-20. Literally on the last day I have to practice this year. I was worried I wouldn't make it this year.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 25, 2015)

Previous PB was 9.17


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 25, 2015)

7.31, (5.85), 8.00, 8.54, (10.66), 6.36, 8.35, 7.45, 9.33, 8.60, 9.18, 7.89 = 8.10 avg12

pretty good

7.47, (10.25), 7.31, (5.85), 8.00 = 7.59 avg5 (3rd best avg5)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 25, 2015)

Got a QiYi Pyra, Stickerless Aosu, Stickerless Yuxin 5x5, Black Aoshi, a Smart Egg and a WORKING stackmat for xcrossmas


----------



## porkynator (Dec 25, 2015)

First 3x3 avg100 in a while

number of times: 120/120
best time: 8.40
best avg5: 9.43 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 10.18 (σ = 0.99) (PB)
best avg100: 10.99 (σ = 1.28) (PB)
session avg: 11.03 (σ = 1.23)



Spoiler



Average of 100: 10.99
1. 9.17 F' B2 L' F2 B D F' U2 R B' R2 L2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 L2 U2
2. 9.93 R F2 R D2 B2 D' R B' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' D2
3. 9.96 F2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U' R F' L2 R D2 R' F' R F'
4. 9.07 U B2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L B L' F' U2 R' D' B2 F2
5. 9.19 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R B2 U' F2 R D' F'
6. 11.35 R D' L' U2 R2 F2 D R U B U' D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 U R2
7. 11.73 B U' R' D L F U2 R D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2
8. 9.68 D2 R' B U B U L D' L2 F' R U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' L'
9. 10.30 R2 F' L2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 L' R2 F' D B2 F U' B' L2 R
10. 11.39 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D B F2 R B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2
11. 11.91 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R B2 D U' L U' F' R2 U' L'
12. (8.51) D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L D B' R' B2 D2 B L2 U' L
13. (14.24) B' L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F L' D' R2 B' U' L' R' U' B R2
14. 11.96 U D' L U B' R L D2 B R L2 B2 R D2 R U2 L' D2 L' B2
15. 9.86 U' B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F' R B' D2 U R B F D
16. 11.64 B2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L B' D' B R' B' L U L2
17. 9.65 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U' R U' R F2 L' U2 F D' U2
18. 11.53 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R U B' D2 U2 R2 B' D' B' F' L
19. 9.19 R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B' D' R2 D L' B' D' U F2 D'
20. 10.96 R F U B R' B2 R2 D' F2 B' U2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2
21. 11.26 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 F' L' B D' U' R2 B' L D' F' R'
22. 11.91 L D B2 D' B' L F' L2 F U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R L2 F2 L'
23. 10.54 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 R F U' L' U' F' R2 U' F2 R'
24. 10.32 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D R D' R' U2 R2 F' D L R2 D2 U2
25. 12.78 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U L B F' L2 R' B D' L' R B'
26. 11.07 R2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' R F2 D B' R2 D R D' U2 B2
27. 10.47 U2 F' R2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R' B2 D' L2 F' L F U L F
28. 8.97 L2 D L2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 F' L2 R D B' L B' U B' D2
29. 11.25 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B D2 F2 L' U B' F2 U B U'
30. 12.17 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D B2 L2 D B2 L F U B' D U' L' R D L'
31. 12.68 F2 B' D F2 R2 D' F2 L' U F2 L2 U2 F U2 B' U2 F D2 B' U2
32. 14.02 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 R B F2 R U R' D2 R' F'
33. 10.81 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 F' U L D
34. 9.88 L' F2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' U2 L U2 B L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F L2 D
35. 11.37 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F U L' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2
36. 12.62 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L' D2 B F R' D2 U L'
37. 9.19 L2 B D' L' F2 D R D' R2 B' L2 D2 F R2 B' D2 F' U2 B
38. 9.64 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D L' R2 F' U2 R2 U' B L' R U
39. (8.91) R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 R F D F R F' R2 F'
40. 10.57 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B' R' D2 R U2 R D L' B R U
41. 11.52 R U B L' D R' U2 F' R U' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2
42. 10.28 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L B2 F2 L' R' F U' L' R D F' L2 D F2 R'
43. (15.00) U2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F R' B' U' F' R B2 R U2 R
44. 10.56 U2 B2 D2 U F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F' R U' B2 L U' F R' F R'
45. 9.23 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L' B2 R D' U L' B D R F
46. (8.75) B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R D' L2 D' B' L2 D B2 L'
47. 10.40 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F D' U' B' L D2 R F' U' L'
48. (14.50) F D2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 D R' D' L' B' U L B' U2 F
49. 13.70 R2 B2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' R F R B U' R' B2 U2 F' L2 R'
50. 9.66 F U' D L B' D' F' U L F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 F'
51. 10.12 B L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R' B D2 U B' U2 L' D F2
52. 12.94 F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B' L R' B L' U2 R2 F' U' R2
53. 11.05 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U L2 F R B2 L2 R B U2 R U'
54. (14.34) U2 L2 D2 U F2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D R D2 F' U2 B' D2 B L' B' U
55. 12.68 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U2 L F R2 B F2 D R' F D R' D
56. 10.06 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U B' D R' D' R U' B' L F2 R'
57. 11.92 U' R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 B' L R' D2 B' R' U L2 B' D
58. 12.31 R' F2 R' D2 U2 L R2 U2 L' B2 R U' R' D F2 D2 F' L' D' B D2
59. 10.56 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L B R2 D2 U' R U' L2 B2 U'
60. 10.41 R2 U F B' D2 R' L' D' R' D2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 F' D2 F' R2
61. (8.82) L2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L' U2 B D2 U' L' D2 B R U
62. 9.56 D' B L' F B2 R2 U D' B R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R'
63. 10.62 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F D' B' R D2 B L' F U B2
64. 12.45 L2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 B' R' B' L' U F2 U2 F D' R' F'
65. 10.35 B2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L' F' R2 B2 L2 D' B' L' R' F'
66. 11.46 D R' B2 U2 R' B R' U' L F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 D2
67. 14.06 F U2 L' B' R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2
68. 11.99 D B U' R2 B' R D L' B' U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 U
69. 10.10 B' U B' D2 F R' B' D' B U F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R U2 B2 R U2 R
70. 10.67 B L2 F' D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' D F' R' D' B2 D2 B F U2
71. 9.80 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U F2 U F2 R' B' F' R' F L D L R F2
72. 11.21 B2 D2 B L2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 R2 U' L R D L' B F2 D U2 F
73. 11.31 D F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' L' B2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 U
74. 10.05 D L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L B2 F U' F2 U B' F2 R' U2
75. 12.27 L2 D L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F U2 L D L2 D R D' B' F' U'
76. 12.14 R D2 R D2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 L U' F' D B2 D' L B' R' D' U2
77. 10.20 F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B2 L D' L' R' B D R2 D' U F'
78. 12.14 R' B' R' D' F2 U' L' B U2 R B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2
79. 10.56 L D2 B2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' B F U R' B' U' L B2 F' U
80. 12.94 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U2 L B F L2 R' B2 L' F' D' R'
81. (8.40) B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R' B2 L D' L B L' F' D B2
82. 8.96 D B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' R F D' B R' B U R
83. (14.69) F' D2 B' D R U' F' U L' B R U2 R L2 F2 B2 R F2 L F2
84. 10.13 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 B' L2 B L' D R2 F U F2 D' L2 D
85. 11.12 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L B' L2 D2 F' D2 U' R' B F
86. 11.15 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' B L B2 F2 L2 D2 F U B2 U' L
87. 9.08 U2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F L2 F R2 F' L F2 L U' F2 D' U2 L' R' U'
88. 12.32 F' U' R D' B2 L2 B2 R' B' D2 R U2 L F2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R
89. 13.04 B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' L' B2 F U' F D' L D F
90. 11.83 D2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L' B' D' L2 D' L' D R B U2
91. 9.41 F' R2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 B R' B2 D2 U B' L2 U B D'
92. 10.84 F R' B U' R F2 D2 R' D2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2
93. 12.88 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L' D2 U' L F2 U' L B F2 D U2
94. 10.05 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F U2 B L' R U B' R D' L2
95. 11.95 L2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 B F L2 F L2 R' F' U2 B D U R U2 R2 U'
96. 9.89 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F U2 B D2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 R' B L' D' F2 U' F'
97. 9.88 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 F U L' D2 U2 L' U2 B' L
98. 11.67 U2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L' D' F2 R' F U B' D2 L' U2
99. 13.93 U' B R U R2 F2 U F' R' U2 R2 L U2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2
100. 9.52 L2 B U2 L2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B' D' L' F' R' F L' D' B D U2


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 25, 2015)

3x3 PBs:

8.44 ao5
Average: 8.44
Best: 7.55
Worst: 10.42
Mean: 8.66
Standard Deviation: 0.97

1: (10.42)	L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B L' R' B' F2 L D' L U L
2: 8.73	D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D R D F L' U2 F' U2 R U' F
3: 8.49	L' U2 R2 B2 D F U' R D2 R' D B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2
4: 8.10	D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 B' L R D B' F2 U' F2 R' F D'
5: (7.55)	D2 L R2 B2 L R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' B2 R F' R D2 L' B' U2

9.29 ao12

Average: 9.29
Best: 7.55
Worst: 11.40
Mean: 9.32
Standard Deviation: 1.11

1: 8.25	B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F' D R2 D' B2 L D' R F' R
2: (11.40)	U2 F2 L D2 L D2 L D2 B2 U2 L U' R2 F L2 D' B' U' L' D
3: 9.08	R D2 F' U2 R' F2 B U2 D B D2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F
4: 10.42	L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B L' R' B' F2 L D' L U L
5: 8.73	D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D R D F L' U2 F' U2 R U' F
6: 8.49	L' U2 R2 B2 D F U' R D2 R' D B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2
7: 8.10	D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 B' L R D B' F2 U' F2 R' F D'
8: (7.55)	D2 L R2 B2 L R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' B2 R F' R D2 L' B' U2
9: 9.44	F D' F' U F' R2 L2 F R U F2 L F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 R
10: 10.59	R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R' B R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U' F2
11: 9.96	U2 F2 R' B2 L R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' R B' U2 B' R' F' L' D2 F'
12: 9.83	U2 L' F2 L U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 F L2 U B' D' L D' R B' F

10.21 ao50

10.39 ao100


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 25, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Got a QiYi Pyra, Stickerless Aosu, Stickerless Yuxin 5x5, Black Aoshi, a Smart Egg and a WORKING stackmat for *xcrossmas*



lol why are people posting their xcrossmas gifts in this thread?
whatever
so far I've gotten a...
-QiYi Square 1
-Trip to a cube competition
-Skewb Xtreme
-Big 3x3 with a bright LED in the core (don't know what it is actually called)


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-25
avg of 5: 2.62

Time List:
(2.48), 2.66, (4.93), 2.51, 2.70

pyraminx stackmatted, also got a 3.54 ao50 in the session


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> your learning full ZBLL?



Probably just full U, L, and T


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 25, 2015)

52.99 5x5 pb single


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 25, 2015)

sub-5 6x6 single


----------



## NeilH (Dec 25, 2015)

sub-15 ao100!! it's because of christmas!!

PB's:
avg12: 13.83
avg50: 14.65
avg100: 14.93
avg1000: 15.52

EDIT: more pb's!
avg5: 12.26
avg12: 13.52

EDIT: another one.
avg100: 14.87


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 25, 2015)

okso Aoshi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SS
4:23.99 6x6 PB single


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 25, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> okso Aoshi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SS
> 4:23.99 6x6 PB single



crap you are almost as good as me now I better practice xD

but still ima supertruk mahcine
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-25
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.37
worst: 16.87

mean of 3
current: 12.20 (σ = 0.67)
best: 10.97 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 5
current: 12.20 (σ = 0.67)
best: 11.12 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 12
current: 12.38 (σ = 0.86)
best: 11.51 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 50
current: 12.21 (σ = 0.96)
best: 12.21 (σ = 0.96)

Average: 12.21 (σ = 0.96)
Mean: 12.29

Time List:
1. 11.31 L D L2 F' U F U' L U2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 D 
2. 13.08 R2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 R B2 F D B' U R' D L' D' 
3. 10.96 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B L D2 F2 U R F' R U L' 
4. 14.08 F' U F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' D' L U2 B2 R B R2 B 
5. 12.04 F' B' L2 F' U' L' F' L2 B' R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' 
6. 9.37 F R2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 L' U' L' U2 F2 L' U2 R F 
7. 12.52 B2 L' U R' B2 L2 B L' D R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R F2 B2 L' 
8. 11.01 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' R2 F' D U R U R' U R' 
9. 10.91 U' D R U' F' R' D' B D2 L U2 R2 U F2 U D2 F2 R2 D F2 D' 
10. 12.24 F U2 R2 L' U' D R L2 B U2 D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R L U' 
11. 11.45 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U2 B' D' B2 L F' R D L' R U' 
12. 10.40 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R D2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R D' U' B 
13. 11.55 B R2 L D' R' F' U2 L2 D R D2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 
14. 12.03 F' D' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R U B' U2 F' U' L' U' R2 
15. 13.42 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F' U' F2 D2 L' D B L' R2 U 
16. 14.59 R' U' B' D L' U2 F' B2 U F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B L2 F 
17. 10.65 U F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' F' L F U' R F' L2 R 
18. 13.96 B2 L' D2 F' L D L U R2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L F2 B2 
19. 13.10 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B R B R F' L R' U' B2 R2 
20. 11.04 D2 F' D B U2 D2 L F B' R F2 L F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 
21. 10.86 B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' F L2 F' D F R2 B R' B' U' 
22. 12.37 D2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B' U' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 B R' F' 
23. 11.20 F2 U B2 L' F2 D2 R2 D F R U2 R' L B2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 U2 
24. 12.66 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U B' D' B2 F L U2 R' D' L D' 
25. 10.32 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2 B R2 D' L B R F R2 F2 D F L' 
26. 10.90 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U R B' D2 B' D U' B L U2 B 
27. 13.40 F2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F' U2 B U2 L U B' F U R' 
28. 13.40 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D' F D' B R' D L U L2 F' L' 
29. 12.09 R2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 B L2 F D2 R2 L F2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R' F' D 
30. 11.80 F R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R' D' F R D2 L F' R U2 
31. 11.78 F2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 R' B R D R2 U2 R2 F2 D F' 
32. 11.68 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' F' U2 R2 B U' L F' R2 D R' 
33. 12.75 F2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 B U2 L' F L F' R' F' D B2 R U' 
34. 15.62 D' L2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L F R U B' D R U' F' 
35. 12.71 D U L2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L D R F' D R B2 R2 U' R2 
36. 12.84 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F D' B L' B' R F2 D F' L' D 
37. 13.70 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R B2 R' D2 B2 D2 B' U F L D B2 D2 U' B' L2 
38. 12.93 B' U2 B U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 U R2 D' L D2 B R B' F2 R2 
39. 13.87 U B' L' F2 L' U' L F R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D 
40. 12.26 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 R D U B D' B' F U B' R2 
41. 12.28 D R U F R2 F D' R' B R' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 
42. 11.62 D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L B F U R' B2 L' U2 F' L2 
43. 13.75 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 R U2 B2 L F' D2 U' L R F' R U F R 
44. 11.92 F L2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U2 B R D2 U' F D' R2 D2 F2 
45. 11.25 R' L2 D R B' L' F' R F' D2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 B 
46. 11.48 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U' B' U2 B' R' B L' B' F2 D' R' 
47. 16.87 F' L' B R' F U2 D' B' R' U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U L2 
48. 11.70 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D R B' L2 R' U' B' F' 
49. 11.94 D' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L R U B' F2 L' D' L U' L2 
50. 12.96 L' D' R2 B D2 R U' B L' D L2 F2 R F2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 F2

PB Ao50 Square-4


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 25, 2015)

3x3 wtf

2nd best ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-25
avg of 12: 8.77

Time List:
1. 8.44 B2 L2 R' B2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 B U R2 F' L2 D' L D 
2. 8.17 R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 F' D' U2 B U' L' R U' L' F L' 
3. 8.84 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B F2 U B2 U L' D' L B2 F' D' 
4. 8.15 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D B' U L' U B' U2 R U' B 
5. (7.54) B D F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L U B U' R2 B' R F2 U' 
6. (12.71) U' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 L D' F R U2 L F2 D2 U' 
7. 9.01 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F D L F' R D2 L2 D R' B' 
8. 8.37 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L D' F' L' D' F2 R' D L' B2 
9. 9.56 U' F2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U L B' L' R' B2 D' L F' 
10. 7.85 U D2 F L B R2 U' R' U F U B2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U 
11. 9.50 L' B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L F U' B' R2 F U F' 
12. 9.79 F2 U' R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R U' F2 D B' F' L' R2 B2 U

could have been pb without the fails towards the end

8.95 ao25 wat
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-25
avg of 25: 8.95

Time List:
1. 9.50 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 R2 B2 F D L B' R F' D2 L' R D R' 
2. 8.50 L B2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 L U' R' D' L B' L B 
3. 9.67 B' F2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 F R B2 U2 F' U2 L' D F2 
4. 9.50 D2 L2 U2 B F R2 U2 R2 F D2 F D' R' U' F' R' B2 F' L D2 U2 
5. (10.22) R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 R U L' R2 F' R B D' R2 U' 
6. 8.76 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 L B2 L F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L' D L2 B F D F2 
7. 7.97 D' U2 L U2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' F U' B' R' U L2 F' 
8. 8.28 L U2 L B2 L B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' B U L U' L F R 
9. 9.28 U R B D' R L U R2 F R2 L2 D' R2 U2 D L2 U R2 L2 U2 
10. 10.04 L2 D2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L' R F D' B' R2 F L D' 
11. 8.82 R F2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L D' L' F U' R' F2 U2 B' 
12. 9.52 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L R2 F' L2 D L2 R2 B U R' 
13. (7.03) F2 D' B' U' B U2 F L B U L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 B' 
14. 9.86 F' U2 B R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F D2 U L' F L2 F U F' R' U L2 
15. 9.85 D' L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D R2 U' L F2 R' F R F' R U' F' 
16. 8.44 B2 L2 R' B2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 B U R2 F' L2 D' L D 
17. 8.17 R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 F' D' U2 B U' L' R U' L' F L' 
18. 8.84 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B F2 U B2 U L' D' L B2 F' D' 
19. 8.15 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D B' U L' U B' U2 R U' B 
20. (7.54) B D F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L U B U' R2 B' R F2 U' 
21. (12.71) U' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 L D' F R U2 L F2 D2 U' 
22. 9.01 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F D L F' R D2 L2 D R' B' 
23. 8.37 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L D' F' L' D' F2 R' D L' B2 
24. 9.56 U' F2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U L B' L' R' B2 D' L F' 
25. 7.85 U D2 F L B R2 U' R' U F U B2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U

then 9.29 ao50 PB and 9.48 pretty good ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-25
avg of 100: 9.48

Time List:
1. 7.67 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B R2 F' L R' D L F2 U' B L2 D2 
2. 9.93 D2 L D R' B' U' F R U R2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R F2 R' F2 
3. 9.93 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F' R U2 R2 D L B L' U' B' 
4. (7.16) F U2 B L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2 D' L2 F' L' D' B2 L' B2 U B 
5. 10.11 L F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L F U' B' L2 R2 U R2 
6. (11.68) D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D F U B' D' F R' D' U' L 
7. 7.89 D2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 L' B D B2 D' B2 D F L2 U' 
8. 9.02 U F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 B L D R B' U L2 F' U2 L' 
9. 9.52 L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L D F' L' R' B2 D' F2 U' 
10. 10.76 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 L U' B' D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 
11. 9.30 U2 D L' F U' R' F2 B' U2 R L2 D R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' 
12. 9.58 R' D U L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B' D' F2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 U2 
13. 11.24 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 F L' D' L' F U2 L B D' R' 
14. 10.55 U L2 F D2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F D' U' L' D2 R B' L2 F2 D' 
15. 9.88 B2 R L2 U F' R2 L U' L2 U2 D2 F U2 B U2 D2 F R2 F' L' 
16. 10.78 L2 D R' L' F U L D' R F R2 B R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' B D2 
17. 9.03 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 U' F' U' R' U2 B D' L U' 
18. 9.44 B' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 U' F' D' F' D2 U' B' F2 U 
19. 9.31 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 F D U R D2 R B' L' F' U 
20. 10.20 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B' D L2 B2 U L' F R2 B2 D' 
21. 8.83 U2 B' D' R2 D L D B' L' B2 U R2 F2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 
22. 10.18 L2 B D2 U2 F R2 B F D2 R2 D2 L R' U' F2 L D2 B U F2 L 
23. 8.70 R B' U R D' F R U2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B U2 R2 F B2 L 
24. 10.97 R2 D R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F D' L2 U L2 B' L F' D2 U2 
25. 9.00 D2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 R' F2 R D2 L' F' D' R B' L' R' U' B2 F' U 
26. 8.05 B' D2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 L U' B2 L2 B U R' B2 R' 
27. 9.54 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 F' R2 U L' R D' R2 D2 R U2 F 
28. 9.60 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R' D B' F U2 B2 L' F D L 
29. 8.98 B D' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R' B R' F R B F D 
30. 8.57 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 L' R2 U L D' R B F2 U' R2 F 
31. 8.82 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' L U 
32. 10.91 D F2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D' L' D B2 R' F' R2 U' R B' D' 
33. (12.65) F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 D' B2 R F' R' B2 L2 U2 L2 F R' D' 
34. 10.99 L B2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F' R' F2 R2 B U R' B 
35. 8.84 U R2 B R' F' B D2 F' R' U' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 
36. 8.66 F D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F' L F' D2 L' R' D' R U 
37. 8.14 L U2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 F L2 F2 R2 F L D2 F' D' R' B' R' U' 
38. 10.69 F L2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' U' L R U2 B2 D' F 
39. 9.84 L2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 L D2 L' U2 R' F U2 R U' L2 F' D2 L2 F2 R 
40. 11.08 F' L F B' R' U' F2 D L' D' F B' R2 B L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 F 
41. 9.38 U' R' D L' U2 R2 U' B L2 F' R2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 
42. 8.67 F' D R2 D2 L B' U2 R' D2 B D2 F R2 D2 B D2 B D2 L2 R' 
43. 10.91 R' B' U R L2 U B2 R' D2 F2 B D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B 
44. 9.28 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D L2 B' R' F L' B U2 R' F U' L' 
45. 9.06 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 D L' F D2 B2 F2 U' L B U' L' 
46. 9.96 F2 D R U L2 B' R2 U B' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 L U2 L F2 L2 U2 
47. 10.28 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B L R2 D' R2 D L2 F U' F 
48. 9.35 F R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 F' R U F U2 B2 L B' D2 
49. 10.09 F U' B2 L B' R2 F' L' B R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 
50. 9.10 B2 D R F R' U2 R2 D B' F2 R L U2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 
51. 9.09 U2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 B' F R2 D2 F2 U' R' F D' U B F' R' F' R2 
52. 9.27 L R' B2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' L2 F2 L' D B' U 
53. (11.76) B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 R' U' F' D2 B2 D F2 L2 R 
54. 10.63 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 F D R F U' B' D' L D2 R2 
55. 10.97 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 U' R2 F2 L' U B' R' F L' R2 
56. 9.50 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 R2 B2 F D L B' R F' D2 L' R D R' 
57. 8.50 L B2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 L U' R' D' L B' L B 
58. 9.67 B' F2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 F R B2 U2 F' U2 L' D F2 
59. 9.50 D2 L2 U2 B F R2 U2 R2 F D2 F D' R' U' F' R' B2 F' L D2 U2 
60. 10.22 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 R U L' R2 F' R B D' R2 U' 
61. 8.76 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 L B2 L F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L' D L2 B F D F2 
62. 7.97 D' U2 L U2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' F U' B' R' U L2 F' 
63. 8.28 L U2 L B2 L B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' B U L U' L F R 
64. 9.28 U R B D' R L U R2 F R2 L2 D' R2 U2 D L2 U R2 L2 U2 
65. 10.04 L2 D2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L' R F D' B' R2 F L D' 
66. 8.82 R F2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L D' L' F U' R' F2 U2 B' 
67. 9.52 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L R2 F' L2 D L2 R2 B U R' 
68. (7.03) F2 D' B' U' B U2 F L B U L2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 B' 
69. 9.86 F' U2 B R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F D2 U L' F L2 F U F' R' U L2 
70. 9.85 D' L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D R2 U' L F2 R' F R F' R U' F' 
71. 8.44 B2 L2 R' B2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 B U R2 F' L2 D' L D 
72. 8.17 R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 F' D' U2 B U' L' R U' L' F L' 
73. 8.84 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B F2 U B2 U L' D' L B2 F' D' 
74. 8.15 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D B' U L' U B' U2 R U' B 
75. (7.54) B D F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L U B U' R2 B' R F2 U' 
76. (12.71) U' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 L D' F R U2 L F2 D2 U' 
77. 9.01 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F D L F' R D2 L2 D R' B' 
78. 8.37 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L D' F' L' D' F2 R' D L' B2 
79. 9.56 U' F2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U L B' L' R' B2 D' L F' 
80. 7.85 U D2 F L B R2 U' R' U F U B2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U 
81. 9.50 L' B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L F U' B' R2 F U F' 
82. 9.79 F2 U' R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R U' F2 D B' F' L' R2 B2 U 
83. 9.61 L B2 D2 L U2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D R' B' U B' F2 D F2 R2 
84. 8.89 U2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B U' R' B L B R2 D' U 
85. 8.11 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B' R2 F' R F' D L D2 U2 
86. 10.87 R2 L2 U B' R' L' D L2 U' D2 F' D2 B' R2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' R' 
87. 9.24 R' U F2 U2 F L B U D2 B' U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 
88. (6.77) R' D2 L2 U2 L' D' B U2 L' U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 
89. 9.73 R D2 U2 L U2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F' U B L' R' F2 D B R U' 
90. (11.34) L U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F' D L R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B 
91. 9.60 B2 F' L2 B U2 B U2 L2 D2 F D2 L' F D' F' L B U2 R' F2 U 
92. 10.62 U F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B F U' R2 B D2 R B2 D' L 
93. 9.49 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 U R B' F L R2 D' F2 L U 
94. 10.55 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 B' L' D' B2 R B2 U2 F L2 
95. 9.09 B R' B2 R' D2 F R' U' F' L' B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 
96. 8.73 D U B2 R2 U R2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F U L' D2 B U L B F' L2 
97. 10.58 F D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R' F2 U2 B F' L D' B U 
98. (7.29) L' U' B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 L U B R' F R2 D' B2 R' 
99. 9.52 R' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B2 L' B R' D' R D R2 F D2 
100. 10.36 F' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R B2 U' L F2 D B U2


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 25, 2015)

4.88 Pyra avg5, 2nd best, only my 2nd sub-5 (and the first had a stupid counting 3 so whatevs)


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 25, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Probably just full U, L, and T


H is a lot of fun......


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 25, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 4.88 Pyra avg5, 2nd best, only my 2nd sub-5 (and the first had a stupid counting 3 so whatevs)



e: okso the QiYi Pyra is godly
4.69 avg5, 5.49 avg12, 6.91 avg100, all PBs, avg100 is my first sub7


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> H is a lot of fun......



H just seems soooooo slow to recog. I'd probably consider Pi first. Recog seems easy for it


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 25, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> H just seems soooooo slow to recog. I'd probably consider Pi first. Recog seems easy for it



I find pi the worst so far to be honest. how fast can you learn 72 algs?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> I find pi the worst so far to be honest. how fast can you learn 72 algs?



That's a good question. I blew through T super fast. I could typically do half a set or more in a day.
Maybe I'll have to time the next set.the nice thing about Pi is ( I think) it can be recognized from 2 sides for all of them.
I just recently learned 3 algs for checker Pi and all of them are easy 2 sided recog


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 26, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> That's a good question. I blew through T super fast. I could typically do half a set or more in a day.
> Maybe I'll have to time the next set.the nice thing about Pi is ( I think) it can be recognized from 2 sides for all of them.
> I just recently learned 3 algs for checker Pi and all of them are easy 2 sided recog



........
thats like 36+ algs.....do you memorise by muscle memory? or how then???????????


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> ........
> thats like 36+ algs.....do you memorise by muscle memory? or how then???????????



Oh my bad, I meant half a set of a set. So 6 out of 12 in one set haha. I should have been more clear.

Honestly, algs are very easy for me to remember. Typically after doing it 2-3 times I know the alg. Lots of algs are trigger combos, OLL combos, or just moving an F2L pair. What gets hard is remembering which alg went to which case. Which is normally fine if I don't do more than 6 in a day.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2015)

Did my relay of 2-7, Pyra, Mega, Skewb, SQ1, Clock and OH
21:54.67
I have no life


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2015)

Full T


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 26, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Full T



oh god i need to step up my game


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 26, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh my bad, I meant half a set of a set. So 6 out of 12 in one set haha. I should have been more clear.
> 
> Honestly, algs are very easy for me to remember. Typically after doing it 2-3 times I know the alg. Lots of algs are trigger combos, OLL combos, or just moving an F2L pair. What gets hard is remembering which alg went to which case. Which is normally fine if I don't do more than 6 in a day.



yes thats my issue as well.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Full T



Is ZBLL the new thing now? I'm tempted to finish up the U set, I know all the 2GLLs (only for OH though, and the algs I'm using suck for 2H)


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 26, 2015)

fast solve, cool solution. Saw first two pairs in inspection.
5.67 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' F R U' F' R F' L' R2 D' 
y2 
R D' U' R F2 /Xcross
U L U' L' U L U' L' /Second pair
R' U2 R U R' U' R /Third pair
d R' U2 R U' R' U R /Fourth pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' /OLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U /PLL

49/5.67=8.64 TPS


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 26, 2015)

I got a 6x6 & 7x7 today, and now have all competition puzzles! I completed both using stuff i know from 5x5 but I should probably look online for a better strategy in solving it because last two centres seems weird. I got my 6x6 time down to 4:4x.xx in a few solves.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I got a 6x6 & 7x7 today, and now have all competition puzzles! I completed both using stuff i know from 5x5 but I should probably look online for a better strategy in solving it because last two centres seems weird. I got my 6x6 time down to 4:4x.xx in a few solves.



3fast5me, I've had my SS for 3 years and my Aoshi for 1 day, I have 4:51 with the SS and 4:23 with my Aoshi


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Is ZBLL the new thing now? I'm tempted to finish up the U set, I know all the 2GLLs (only for OH though, and the algs I'm using suck for 2H)



I've always wanted to learn ZBLL but always lost motivation randomly. And for some reason, the motivation is sticking longer now. I kind of do it when I'm trying to relax.

I already know one full set of U and probably at least half of another one, so I imagine I'll be done with U very quickly.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 26, 2015)

I got a Qiyi Squan for Christmas, and so I got PB's

Single: 39.13 (what0
Mo3: 57.90
Ao5: 55.87 (lol raster than Mo3)
Ao12: 1:02.92

And Yesterday I put Dayan springs in my Aoshi:
Single: 3:17.16 (2nd best)
Mo3: 3:3.10 PB
Ao5: 3:38.45 PB
Ao12: 3:41.73 PB


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Is ZBLL the new thing now? I'm tempted to finish up the U set, I know all the 2GLLs (only for OH though, and the algs I'm using suck for 2H)



yes ZBLL is the new thing.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2015)

Finished my official PB compilation vid!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2015)

tracking first pair helps i guess
Average of 5: 9.63
1. 9.89 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R U' B' U B2 U F2 U2 L D2
2. 9.23 U2 R2 U B R2 F' U' B2 R' D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 D'
3. (8.83) D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R B L2 D B F' L2 F2 L' B
4. (11.47) U' D B2 D F2 L2 U' R L2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2
5. 9.77 D' R' B D F' D R U R U2 R2 F B2 L2 B D2 B D2 B2 D2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 26, 2015)

I got a Qiyi Skewb and learning Intermediate and Polish sledgehammer. here are some results:
Single: 6.80
Mo3: 8.72
Ao5: 9.00
Ao12: 11.24
Ao50: 12.59

Everything but single are PB's,
Plan to roll session tomorrow.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 26, 2015)

3x3 pb ao5 out of nowhere:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-26
avg of 5: 15.91

Time List:
1. 16.80 D2 L F2 U L F' U B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F 
2. 15.24 B2 D' R2 U L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L' U B2 R F U2 L2 B2 D' B 
3. (31.46) U L2 D' U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R B F2 L' D' F' L' R B2 U 
4. (14.52) U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D' R F2 L' B' F U R B' U 
5. 15.68 D2 B D' R L2 F2 L B' U D2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2

The 15.24 was because I failed to hit the timer.. Was 14.8x or something. Whatever, my road to sub10 is progressing.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> tracking first pair helps i guess
> Average of 5: 9.63
> 1. 9.89 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R U' B' U B2 U F2 U2 L D2
> 2. 9.23 U2 R2 U B R2 F' U' B2 R' D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 D'
> ...


That's exactly what I did in my last 200 solves and they were 0.3-0.4 faster than my normal times. Can you track your First pair everytime or only on easier(normal) scrambles?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> That's exactly what I did in my last 200 solves and they were 0.3-0.4 faster than my normal times. Can you track your First pair everytime or only on easier(normal) scrambles?



The crosses were slightly above average so I could track the first pair. 

I did an ao50 once with unlimited inspection to track the first pair each time but somehow it wasn't even faster than my PB ao50


----------



## Altha (Dec 26, 2015)

9.76 U2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 R' F' U' B D F D U L2 R B
after having a pb of 10.00 for over a month or two, I finally broke the curse and got my first sub 10 ever, fullstep with f perm too


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 26, 2015)

woohoo sub35

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-26
avg of 5: 34.93

Time List:
1. 33.33 F2 L2 D2 Rw2 L F2 U2 L' D' F2 L2 Rw2 D Uw2 U2 B Uw2 B' Uw L2 Rw2 F' D2 Uw' Fw2 R Rw2 Uw B' Fw2 F' Uw2 L' U D2 Rw2 U D' Fw' Uw2 
2. 35.60 Fw' D U B2 Fw2 R D' U2 L' R' U2 Fw Rw2 B2 Fw' U' Rw' R' F2 Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw' U2 R Uw U' Fw2 R L2 Uw D B Uw' Fw' 
3. (47.34) U' D2 F' R Uw F' B' R2 Fw' R Fw' F' L D' Fw2 L' Rw B2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R' Uw U' F D' Rw2 F Rw' U2 B2 Uw2 L' U2 Rw' F' R U Uw' B 
4. (33.16) D2 Rw2 F' R B' Rw R' F' D2 Rw Uw' D2 U2 Rw' U2 F' B' D F R2 U2 D Uw2 R2 Rw' Uw2 F L' F Fw2 R' Uw' Rw R' Uw F Fw2 U2 D B' 
5. 35.85 D' F' D U2 L2 D Fw2 U Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 R' D2 U2 Rw U Rw2 Fw R' Fw R2 Rw' U2 D2 B Rw' Uw' L' U' R' L' D F2 Uw' Fw' R' Uw2 L D2


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 26, 2015)

*Petrus*

9.575, 10.070, 9.573, 11.788, 8.777, 8.387, 13.937, (8.130), (16.218), 8.264, 9.645, 10.771 =* 10.079 avg12*

Ok I think I'm gonna have to start filming all of my solves now.


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2015)

.32 adj-diag PBL - finally sup-20 TPS! (if you can really measure TPS over such a short time...)
8 frames, 25 FPS.
7/0.32 = 21.88.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 26, 2015)

sq1 PB single finally sub10

(9.36) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, -3)/

(0,-3) / Cubeshape
(1,3)/(0,3)/ CO
(3,3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ EO
(5,2)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0.-3)/ CP
(-3,0)/(0,6)/(0,6)/ E-layer


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 26, 2015)

3x3 PeeeeBeee's

8.90 ao25, 9.18 ao50 wat


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-26
avg of 50: 9.18

Time List:
1. 10.21 R' U2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' F' L F2 U B D F' L2 D2 
2. 9.63 D' B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 B2 F D2 U' B R B' L2 F' L R2 B' 
3. 7.30 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R D U2 B L2 D' R' F L' U' 
4. 8.42 B L' D F' B2 U' F2 R' D F2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B 
5. 9.59 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 D R' D L' D' R F2 U B D' 
6. 10.27 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R F L' B2 U R2 B' L2 R2 
7. 8.77 F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R U2 R F2 R' D L' B F' L D2 U' F R2 F' 
8. 8.75 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U F L2 D2 B R' D' U2 
9. 9.87 U2 B2 R D2 L F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 F D' L U' B2 F D2 L2 U' R 
10. 8.33 L' F D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R F' R' U F L2 R2 U' 
11. 10.25 R' F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 B' D2 F2 U F2 L' R F D' B' U' L' 
12. 8.47 R2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F' R' F' D' R F L' B L' R2 U 
13. (11.92) F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 F' L' R F' L' U' R D' U2 R F' 
14. 10.99 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R' B' U F U R F' U2 R' U' 
15. 9.23 D2 R2 L' D L' D2 F' R L F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U' 
16. (12.11) U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' R' B R B' U2 F R D B' D2 U' 
17. 7.30 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U' B D' F' R2 U2 R D' U B' 
18. 9.15 R L' F D' L2 U2 D' F' R U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 B2 R' F2 L' F' 
19. 10.93 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U F U2 F' D' L B2 R F U' R2 
20. 8.40 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 D U' B' D' R' F' L R U R' D2 F2 
21. 9.09 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D L2 U B' L B U2 L U F R2 
22. (11.96) B2 U' F R2 D B D' R' F B2 L' D2 L U2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2 L 
23. 9.55 U' D2 B' D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 L' F2 R' B' U F2 R F2 U' 
24. 9.69 D L2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L' F' L2 F2 L F L' R2 B' D' 
25. 8.68 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U B' L' U2 F U R2 U B' 
26. 10.15 F D B2 D' R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' F R' U L R2 B R2 D B 
27. 11.09 F B U2 F2 B U B L U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F 
28. 8.78 B D2 B' L2 B F2 L2 D2 B L2 F' R B F2 R D' R F L 
29. 8.73 U B R' B L B2 R L2 D' F2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 L' 
30. 8.67 D' U R2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 U L F R2 B L' F U' F R F2 
31. 8.75 U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B L' B' D2 R' U F2 D' R D2 F' 
32. 9.60 F2 L U2 R B' D2 B' L D' F L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 
33. 9.04 R U2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 U' B' D U F L R F2 U 
34. 7.87 R D L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F' U' B2 D' R F' U' L F2 
35. 9.10 R2 F' U L' U2 L2 U B2 D L2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 F L2 
36. 8.48 D L2 R2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D' F L' D' B' U2 F D' U' R' U2 
37. (7.30) L' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 R D2 R2 F' U L' U R F L2 D' R2 
38. 10.38 D R2 F' L2 U B' U' L' D2 B' R2 B U2 D2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 L 
39. 10.06 D B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D R2 D2 B2 F' U' B D' R B' U' R' D2 
40. (7.25) L' D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' B' U' F D2 B' L' D2 B2 R' 
41. 8.89 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 L B2 U' L' D2 U B' D2 R2 D' 
42. 9.96 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 R B' R B2 F2 R' U B L D F2 
43. 10.23 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B U' B U2 B' F2 U L' R2 U2 
44. 8.46 F2 D B2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 R D B2 L' R' U B' D2 U' B' 
45. 8.81 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R' F2 L U' R' F2 U' 
46. 8.77 L' B R U F2 R2 F' U' F D2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 
47. (5.89) U2 R F2 L F2 R D2 B2 R F2 R2 F' L' U2 L2 D U F2 R' B' 
48. 8.78 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D F2 U' F U' B R2 D L F R' U L 
49. 9.25 L' U' F U B' R' U' B U R2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' 
50. 7.36 L B' D' B L' F' B2 U2 R U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' B


and 2nd best ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-26
avg of 12: 8.76

Time List:
1. 10.06 D B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D R2 D2 B2 F' U' B D' R B' U' R' D2 
2. 7.25 L' D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' B' U' F D2 B' L' D2 B2 R' 
3. 8.89 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 L B2 U' L' D2 U B' D2 R2 D' 
4. 9.96 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 R B' R B2 F2 R' U B L D F2 
5. (10.23) D2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B U' B U2 B' F2 U L' R2 U2 
6. 8.46 F2 D B2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 R D B2 L' R' U B' D2 U' B' 
7. 8.81 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R' F2 L U' R' F2 U' 
8. 8.77 L' B R U F2 R2 F' U' F D2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 
9. (5.89) U2 R F2 L F2 R D2 B2 R F2 R2 F' L' U2 L2 D U F2 R' B' 
10. 8.78 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D F2 U' F U' B R2 D L F R' U L 
11. 9.25 L' U' F U B' R' U' B U R2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' 
12. 7.36 L B' D' B L' F' B2 U2 R U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' B

the 5.89 was a missscrmable tho, but I will count it. It was a PLL skip


----------



## biscuit (Dec 26, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> its a 2x3x3 cuboid solve, ignore the e layer



Maybe I should read the whole post next time


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2015)

1.010 Aa perm, almost my first sub-1 PLL


----------



## biscuit (Dec 26, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol best "accomplishment":
> for christmas I got a completely planned out trip to oklahoma city for okcubing 2016
> I was apparently signed up under the pseudonym "Dustin Parker" so that I wouldn't notice if I checked, and of course the organizer was told to change it on christmas xD
> 
> ^^^ best christmas present ever = cube comp



You wanna swing by KC and pick me up


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 26, 2015)

3.77 avg of 5 on cam, 4.46 avg of 12 on cam! (skewb) 
Too bad I deleted them.... :/


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2015)

Decided to push myself today.

12 U ZBLLs. Recall is great so far.


----------



## Berd (Dec 26, 2015)

Torch said:


> 1.010 Aa perm, almost my first sub-1 PLL


U perm plz.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 26, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1296&cat=2&rnd=2 rami 2x2 nr single


----------



## crafto22 (Dec 26, 2015)

Just beat all my cuboid PBs during a 3 hour session today 

2x2x3:
Single: 2.37
ao5: 4.57
ao12: 4.98

2x3x3:

Single: 8.84
ao5: 10.23
ao12: 11.24

3x3x4:

Single: 33.98
ao5: 36.56
ao12: 38.33

3x3x5 (no jumbling):

Single: 47.9
ao5: 54.89
ao12: 59.09

3x3x5 (with jumbling):

Single: 1:06.54
ao5: 1:10.89
ao12: 1:12.34

3x3x6:
Single: 1:12.89
ao5: 1:16.78
ao12: 1:19.76

If anyone cares, I solve the 2x3x3 layer-by-layer and 2x2x3 corners first. I solve the 3x3x4 and up by solving the inner slices like a 2x3x3 and then I solve the rest like a 2x3x3.


----------



## xsrvmy (Dec 27, 2015)

My first 13x13 solve was 1:10 lol and on the third solve i almost UWRed


----------



## biscuit (Dec 27, 2015)

The words that just came out of my mouth when I looked at the time displayed were "Holy crap! what?... Okay."

(56.06) R B' Uw2 R' F' Rw' F R Fw Rw2 B' Uw U2 B2 D U F' Uw' Fw Rw' R2 L U2 R' F' L' B' D2 F' Rw2 U' Rw D R2 D' U' Fw Uw L' D

first sub 1!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 27, 2015)

1:48.84 megaminx single and 2:21.26 avg12

2:11.61, 2:13.26, 2:14.45, 2:26.00, 2:27.51, 2:25.79, 2:22.30, 1:48.84, 2:34.29, 2:17.57, 2:27.18, 2:26.97

I don't understand how people are so fast at this


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 27, 2015)

Alright. Had enough of learning algs for today. Started on U and I have:

2 full sets
And half of another set.

Lol I could be done with U in less than two weeks. I already knew a full set though. So I didn't learn 30 algs today.


----------



## Torch (Dec 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> U perm plz.




I can't doubleflick M2s.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 27, 2015)

Torch said:


> I can't doubleflick M2s.



Use the <R,U> one


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 27, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 1:48.84 megaminx single and 2:21.26 avg12
> 
> 2:11.61, 2:13.26, 2:14.45, 2:26.00, 2:27.51, 2:25.79, 2:22.30, 1:48.84, 2:34.29, 2:17.57, 2:27.18, 2:26.97
> 
> I don't understand how people are so fast at this



One day, when you have practiced enough, everything will fall into place and you'll lookahead like never before.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 27, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> One day, when you have practiced enough, everything will fall into place and you'll lookahead like never before.



That sounds good except for the part about "practiced enough"

even a single solve of megaminx makes my fingers hurt


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 27, 2015)

Torch said:


> I can't doubleflick M2s.



Please learn, your H and Z perms will thank you.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 27, 2015)

Learned the Square-1 EPs in the U layer.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 27, 2015)

just found out that over my last 23 rounds of 2x2 ( spread over 10 comps) i didn't get first place in a round on only 2 occasions and i got first place in the finals on all occasions  !
hope to make it 23/25 tommorow so i can say i won 2x2 in all of my comps this year  !


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2015)

45:37.42 All Official Events Relay. Could've easily been sub 35 if I didn't mess up FMC -_- FMC ended up being almost 14 minutes lol. I'm happy I finally succeeded though


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 45:37.42 All Official Events Relay. Could've easily been sub 35 if I didn't mess up FMC -_- FMC ended up being almost 14 minutes lol. I'm happy I finally succeeded though



Why not just write a CFOP solution...


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Why not just write a CFOP solution...



I did, but I messed it up twice


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 27, 2015)

ZBLL Pi at 41 percent. all Chris Olsons ZBLL learning has made me want to finish it first .
Lets see if I can reach 60 percent before 2016.
recog and recall was really nice today.

E:also I avg consistently 15 seconds with ZB slow turning. Imagine when ZBLL is complete, my F2L first pair is planned out in inspection and TPS starts to go up.....this is gonna be good.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 27, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> ZBLL Pi at 41 percent. all Chris Olsons ZBLL learning has made me want to finish it first .
> Lets see if I can reach 60 percent before 2016.
> recog and recall was really nice today.
> 
> E:also I avg consistently 15 seconds with ZB slow turning. Imagine when ZBLL is complete, my F2L first pair is planned out in inspection and TPS starts to go up.....this is gonna be good.



oh awesome, im currently doing Pi now, its pretty good, and with this i will go for 70% by new year


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 27, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> ZBLL Pi at 41 percent. all Chris Olsons ZBLL learning has made me want to finish it first .
> Lets see if I can reach 60 percent before 2016.
> recog and recall was really nice today.
> 
> E:also I avg consistently 15 seconds with ZB slow turning. Imagine when ZBLL is complete, my F2L first pair is planned out in inspection and TPS starts to go up.....this is gonna be good.



It'd be pretty sad if I caught you seeing as you had a full set+more on me before I even started posting hahaha.


----------



## Berd (Dec 27, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> It'd be pretty sad if I caught you seeing as you had a full set+more on me before I even started posting hahaha.


You do have the advantage of learning more algs, so you should absorb them faster.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 27, 2015)

okso 2nd best 5x5 single, 2:05.46
Oh and also I finished F2L at 1:53, but got the Checkers OLL (which I only know MUgen for) and started the Ra-perm at 2:02 -_-


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 27, 2015)

3:52.63 6x6 single, first sub-4. It's my 3rd day with the puzzle. My goal is to average ~2:40 by my first competition with 6x6 (possibly 7 or 8 months from now). 

Also did an average of 12 of 3x3 OH after not touching my 3x3 at all for a week, and smashed both my Ao5 and Ao12. 

17.63, 17.91, 18.79, 22.56, (24.66), (16.21), 19.93, 17.52, 16.86, 23.78, 22.33, 19.38

Ao5: 18.10
Ao12: 19.67


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 27, 2015)

Finally finished learning all the 5x5 l2e algs, knew like 3 or 4 before

And I learned 3 new sq1 algs including opposite on top and bottom aswell as adjacent on the bottom, so terrible ones are finally out of the way (only O-perms on bottom are left )


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 27, 2015)

4:18.60 6x6 PB single, I might make cutoff at my next comp


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 27, 2015)

Haha yes! First sub-10 single on the 10th scramble of this week's Sunday Contest. 9.83 with PLL skip.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 27, 2015)

OK, so I got a MeiYing for Christmas and smashed almost all of my PBs. This goes to show how bad my last cube (LiYing) was. I had also used it for well over a year, so this may have caused it to die. But I think that I am almost sub 10 on 3x3!

8.22 Ao5


Spoiler



Average: 8.22
Best: 6.88
Worst: 10.89
Mean: 8.49
Standard Deviation: 1.42

1: 7.63	L' U B2 R L D R2 D2 L F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2
2: 9.21	R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R F D2 B U' L2 B L F2 L'
3: (10.89)	R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 D' B F2 L2 D2 U' F L' D' L' U'
4: (6.88)	B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D U R2 D F R' U2 R B' D2 U2 L' F2
5: 7.82	F2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R B' F U' B' L2 U' F D2 U' R


9.16 Ao12


Spoiler



Average: 9.16
Best: 6.88
Worst: 10.89
Mean: 9.12
Standard Deviation: 1.24

1: 8.70	R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 L F' R D L2 D2 F2 L' B R' F'
2: 10.19	B' L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' R' B U' B F' U' B2 D2 R2
3: 10.19	F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B U' B2 R B2 D' R B' R U
4: 9.64	R B' D F' U' L2 U F' L U2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F B2
5: 7.63	L' U B2 R L D R2 D2 L F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2
6: 9.21	R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R F D2 B U' L2 B L F2 L'
7: (10.89)	R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 D' B F2 L2 D2 U' F L' D' L' U'
8: (6.88)	B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D U R2 D F R' U2 R B' D2 U2 L' F2
9: 7.82	F2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R B' F U' B' L2 U' F D2 U' R
10: 10.78	L B2 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B L B R B F' D' L F
11: 8.14	U R' B2 R D2 F R L B R2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2
12: 9.33	U2 L D2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 F D2 R' D R2 B F' L' U2 F'


9.82 Ao50


Spoiler



Average: 9.82
Best: 6.88
Worst: 11.86
Mean: 9.78
Standard Deviation: 1.11

1: 7.39	B2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F D' F' L R2 F2 U L D' L' B'
2: 8.45	U R2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' F' U R' D2 F' L R' F D
3: 9.87	R' B2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 L D' F' U' L F2 R B' D' R F'
4: 9.87	F2 L2 F2 D B2 R' L U' F R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' L D2
5: 10.77	U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' U' L' R' B2 R' F' U L' U' R' U'
6: 9.71	R2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B' U L2 R2 U' F' R' D2 B R2
7: 9.00	F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R F' D' U' F2 L B F2 R2 D
8: 10.30	R D L2 B2 D' R' B' U' R' F B2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2
9: 9.28	B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' D' R F' D2 L B L U'
10: 9.91	F' U2 B' D2 L2 B F R2 U2 F L2 R' F' U L B F2 U F R2 D
11: 10.54	L B2 D R L' B U2 F' R B2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 D B2 U' D'
12: 10.11	R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 L' B F D B' L2 D' L F L2
13: 10.54	B' U' B D' F2 L U B2 R D F L2 D2 B L2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F2
14: 10.46	B' D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 U' F' R U' B D' L2 D' F' R2
15: 9.63	D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L B2 D L F' D R' B' D U
16: 10.11	R L2 F' D' B R' U' B R' B' U D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 F2
17: 9.66	U2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' L R' F D B' D2 U B
18: 11.59	U B2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B R2 U' R' B' L' R' F R2
19: 10.42	U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R F D L' B' U2 L2 U' F2 R2
20: 9.60	U2 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 L D' U' R' D B2 R U B'
21: 10.66	R' U' D' B' U2 D' R' F' U2 R U' R2 D F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B2
22: 8.88	R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R B U' R2 U2 R F' L D
23: 10.95	U B L' U D' F U' D L' F D F2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2
24: 10.51	U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B U B2 D' R' U L' R B F
25: 10.04	F L B D' F U' B2 R F' U2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2
26: 10.75	B2 R2 F U2 B U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' L D L2 F' L F U2 B'
27: 11.30	B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L B L2 D2 L' B R2 D B' U F'
28: 9.29	U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 F' L D2 L2 B2 D L F' R F'
29: 7.79	F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R U L2 D L' F' L2 U2 L U
30: 9.80	U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B D' F2 L2 R2 F L2 R' B'
31: 11.23	U2 B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B U2 L' F R U' F2 R D R2 B' U2
32: 8.62	B' U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' D R2 F2 U2 L' U' L2 R' D B
33: 10.40	U2 L2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U' B' R D R' D F' D U' B'
34: 9.84	U2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F D R D2 L B D R B' F
35: (11.86)	L2 F' L U L' F2 R' B' R' D F2 R D2 R B2 U2 D2 L B2 U2 R2
36: 10.78	B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F L B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 B2 F
37: 10.74	F' U2 F' D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' B' D2 L D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D
38: 8.70	R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 L F' R D L2 D2 F2 L' B R' F'
39: 10.19	B' L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' R' B U' B F' U' B2 D2 R2
40: 10.19	F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B U' B2 R B2 D' R B' R U
41: 9.64	R B' D F' U' L2 U F' L U2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F B2
42: 7.63	L' U B2 R L D R2 D2 L F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2
43: 9.21	R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R F D2 B U' L2 B L F2 L'
44: 10.89	R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 D' B F2 L2 D2 U' F L' D' L' U'
45: (6.88)	B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D U R2 D F R' U2 R B' D2 U2 L' F2
46: 7.82	F2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R B' F U' B' L2 U' F D2 U' R
47: 10.78	L B2 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B L B R B F' D' L F
48: 8.14	U R' B2 R D2 F R L B R2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2
49: 9.33	U2 L D2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 F D2 R' D R2 B F' L' U2 F'
50: 8.82	F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 D' R D B2 U' L' B2 F2 L U



9.94 Ao100


Spoiler



Average: 9.94
Best: 6.88
Worst: 11.47
Mean: 9.90
Standard Deviation: 0.88

1: 9.52	L2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 F' D' F2 D2 L' R2 B'
2: 9.17	D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F L2 B2 U' B' L2 R D' U2 L' D2
3: 8.54	L D2 L' B2 F2 L R2 D2 R' B' F2 L' B' L' U' R2 F L
4: 10.31	F D L B2 L' F' U B D' L' D2 B R2 D2 B L2 U2 F B2 L2 B'
5: 9.90	L2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 L' D B2 L B' F L D' U2
6: 9.22	L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 L F' R D R' D R2 B2
7: 11.43	U L2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 B D' B' R2 U2 L' F' U B' R2
8: 9.41	D R2 F2 D L2 R2 D R2 D L2 D B F2 U L D' L' R2 F' R
9: (11.47)	F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D U' L' R2 B2 F L2 R' D' B2 U'
10: 8.39	L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U R' D R2 U2 F' L2 D' B L2
11: 7.71	D R' L U2 F' U L B D L F2 R2 U2 D2 F' B U2 L2 B'
12: 9.73	U2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B D' B' U2 F L2 F2 L' U R' F2
13: 10.12	L2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F' L B' U F R D' L2 U2 L2 F'
14: 9.57	R2 U L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 F2 D U2 R' F2 D F' D' L2 B' L D2
15: 9.96	D2 F2 B2 D' F2 L B' U D' R2 B U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2
16: 11.41	B2 R' U2 R' F2 R B2 L' R2 F U2 F2 D' R' F' R F U'
17: 10.71	D2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 U' L2 F' U2 B2 D L' D U2
18: 9.64	D B U F' U2 R' D' R L F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2
19: 10.47	B' U2 L' F R D2 L2 B U' D F B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 U2
20: 9.49	B2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R D U F' U L' F D2 L D
21: 8.66	F U2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 F R' B R B U' B' U F' D L'
22: 10.20	D' F2 R' U' B U2 R2 D2 R' D2 F' L2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2
23: 10.36	U R' B R U2 F' U' B' D' R' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2
24: 10.28	B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D' B' F R' U' B R2 B2
25: 10.39	L2 R2 F R2 B' F2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 R' B2 D' U2 L' R D2 R D R'
26: 10.86	R2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 D B' D2 B F' L D' F R' F2
27: 10.63	U2 F' D2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B R U' B R' F L2 D L' B2 U'
28: 10.55	D' B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F L2 D' R B' R' B2 U2 B' F
29: 9.80	U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R' D2 U' L2 F' L2 U B2 R2 U
30: 10.51	R2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' L' B' F U R' B' D2 L2 U
31: (6.88)	L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 L B' R2 F2 L2 F D2 U' B' F'
32: 9.88	R' U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 F L' F2 D2 U' L' D2 F2 D' B'
33: 11.03	F2 L' D2 R' B2 U R' L2 D R2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F
34: 8.82	D2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L B2 U F' D2 R' F2 D U2
35: 11.23	U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D' L2 D2 B L D U' F'
36: 10.99	U2 L2 B' R U2 F2 L2 B' U' B2 L F2 U2 L F2 L' U2 B2 D2
37: 9.73	U R2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' F' L2 U' R' D' U L' R2 D' F U2
38: 10.82	D B' L' F B2 R U R' U' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 L B2 R' D2 R2 F2
39: 9.44	F R2 F2 D L U' B R2 D' R' U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D
40: 9.09	U' L2 F B' D L2 F' B' R2 D R B2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2
41: 9.44	R2 U2 F R2 F' R2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 D R2 U L' F2 D' L' F D U'
42: 9.64	U' L' D' B2 L B U2 F2 R F' U' F2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U'
43: 8.85	U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L D' B L' F' L2 D U F D'
44: 10.55	R2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 F' D L R' U B' R' D L' F2
45: 10.78	R2 D' R2 D L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B U B2 L D' U F D U'
46: 9.91	R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 U F2 L2 R' F L' R D' F2
47: 10.15	U2 B F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 U' B D' L' B2 L2 R' D U
48: 10.22	L2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 R2 D' L2 B' U' R2 B U2 R2 B2 L D U'
49: 9.36	D F' D' B2 D B R' U' R2 B D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2
50: 8.92	B U2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B D2 R' B2 U2 F L R'
51: 8.96	F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D U F2 R' U2 L2 F' U2 L B2 F D' L
52: 11.33	L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' R D2 R2 F' D L2 R U B U2
53: 9.55	D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D' R D2 U2 L2 B' L' D B' R2
54: 11.05	L2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 U' L F' U' B' R' B2 L' U2 F L2
55: 9.52	L2 F' R B2 L2 B2 R D B2 L' F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R B2
56: 9.95	U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R F2 D F2 R' D2 B U
57: 9.52	U B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U B' D' U2 R' B' U' F L U' F2
58: 10.62	F2 D B2 F2 D U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 U R B2 D' B F' L
59: 10.50	U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L U' L' U F R' D' L2 B' D
60: 9.80	D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L2 D R' U' B F R' F' L2 D R
61: 10.78	L2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' D2 L U' L2 F U R' U F' R
62: 10.03	U L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U F' D U' L' D' U2 B2 U' R2 B
63: 9.10	U2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' B' U' B U2 B D B R' B F U'
64: 10.58	D B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F' L2 D F' D2 R U R F2 L'
65: 10.89	R' U2 L F R D' F' R2 B' U2 B2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R2 U2
66: 8.57	F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B2 R' F' D' F2 D U R' D' R B2
67: 7.62	D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B R2 F R2 F U' R D2 B' R2 B2 U' L2 B F'
68: 8.32	R L U B2 D L F U2 R U2 L2 D2 F' B' R2 F' R2 U2 B U2
69: 9.78	B2 D F2 D L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U2 R D L' R2 F' L F2 R U' B
70: 9.40	U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F' R2 U L U F2 L R F D'
71: 10.78	R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 F' L' U2 B' L' D' L2 U' L2 U2
72: 10.90	D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D U2 F' R2 B2 U R B' L2 F L' D2 U'
73: 10.27	L2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 L U' R2 F' L' F2 R2 B2 L2
74: 8.93	U F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U F D' F D2 F R2 D L' D2 B
75: 10.56	F L F D' F' R F' L U D2 R2 F R2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F2
76: 9.80	R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 L F2 D' R2 D2 R D L2 F R B2 U'
77: 9.17	U2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 D L' F' L2 D' U F L' U L'
78: 9.80	D R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D F2 U F' R' B' D2 R' U R' B R2 F
79: 10.63	L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R B2 F' L2 U L2 R B2 U'
80: 10.00	B2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B D L U2 R' D' F2 U2
81: 11.34	R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 D L R2 U2 R D F U R B' L2 R2
82: 9.92	L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F U F2 D2 R' F D F2 U2 R' F'
83: 9.25	U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B' R B2 L2 D2 R B F2 D' F'
84: 9.36	U2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 U B' D2 R' F' R' B D F U2
85: 10.98	U2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' B U' L F' L2 F' L2 R D' U
86: 9.36	D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R F2 L' B2 L' D' R2 B L R2 U' F2 U2 R2
87: 10.00	B2 D B2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F U' F2 D2 L' R D F D R
88: 10.90	L2 F2 L2 D F2 D U' F2 D2 B2 U' B' L' D2 L2 B' U B2 D R D'
89: 10.11	L D2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' F L B' R' D' B' U' F L
90: 8.93	D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F R D' R' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R'
91: 10.82	D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F L' D' R2 F2 R2 U L D2 F'
92: 8.85	U L' U' B' U' D2 R2 F D2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2
93: 10.28	R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 D' U2 B2 R F2 D' B' L U2 B L' F' U' R'
94: 9.88	D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L' B D2 U2 R' F2 R' B' R' U2
95: 10.36	U L' D2 F D B' D R B U B2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F
96: 10.24	L2 B' D2 U2 B L2 R2 F' L2 B F' R D2 B L F' D' R' U' R B'
97: 8.46	D2 B' F R2 F' D2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 R F2 L U B' L U B L B'
98: 10.62	B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L2 F' R' D' L F L2 D2 B' R' U'
99: 10.26	U' F2 D L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 R D' F R B' U2 R2
100: 9.40	L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B' D' L2 F' U L2 F R B D


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 27, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> It'd be pretty sad if I caught you seeing as you had a full set+more on me before I even started posting hahaha.



mmmm. but you learn algs faster.
Its on LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!!


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 27, 2015)

New 3x3 PB single 11.85 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 B D2 L2 R B D R D R' F


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 28, 2015)

1:00.75 4x4 solve, ez edges, just pll parity was the pll


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 28, 2015)

Took part in my first ever "weekly competition"


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 28, 2015)

Wooooo

1. 9.70 D2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 F U D' R2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 



Spoiler: Reconstruction



/* Scramble */
D2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 F U D' R2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2

/* Solve */
y /* inspection */
F' R' D R2 /* cross */
R' U R U L U L' /* f2l-1 */
R' U2 R U y L U L' /* f2l-2 */
R U' R' U2 L' U' L /* f2l-3 */
y' R' U' R /* f2l-4 */
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R /* oll */
U /* pll skip, auf */

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Torch (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Kaijun 2:04 4BLD?!
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1303&cat=17&rnd=1
> 
> also, 1000th post!



Kind of a waste of your 1000th post


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

Torch said:


> Kind of a waste of your 1000th post



My life sucks. I'll go delete it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> My life sucks. I'll go delete it.



gj now this is your 1000th post

<19 to go... sweg>


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> gj now this is your 1000th post
> 
> <19 to go... sweg>



Yes, that was intentionally my 1000th.


----------



## Torch (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> My life sucks. I'll go delete it.



Sorry, I wasn't trying to be rude! I guess I should have included a smily face or something.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Yes, that was intentionally my 1000th.



I'm gonna make my 1000th post meaningful and deserving of such a nice benchmark...

<18 to go>


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm gonna make my 1000th post meaningful and deserving of such a nice benchmark...
> 
> <18 to go>



just post amusing things on amusing threads every two minutes, it's what I do.

<I'm doing it now in fact>


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> just post amusing things on amusing threads every two minutes, it's what I do.
> 
> <I'm doing it now in fact>



Sometimes I feel like half of my posts are pointless and it drives me nuts. (Please try again in 46 seconds) Oh god, I can't wait more than 74 seconds between worthless posts!? Geez, I really do suck.


----------



## kake123 (Dec 28, 2015)

27.893s Roux single solve yay...

Scramble: F2 L B2 L R2 U2 R' F2 D B U L' D2 B L' U2 R D


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 28, 2015)

Had a fun day today! Did 5 person factory solve at 21.07. Did factory solve with 4 with each cube on its own method. 5 mins for 5x5 1 move at a time. 31 mins for 10 cubes 5 Cubers 1 move at a time. And teams bld 30secs. Twas fun.
Thanks to Ray, Katie, Chris, and Chaewon for a fun time today!


----------



## sqAree (Dec 28, 2015)

3x3 pb single: 12.94

With PLL skip though, but I'm very happy because my best solves in the past few weeks were all in the range 14-15.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 28, 2015)

did some LSE 



Spoiler



single
best: 0.59
worst: 3.61

mean of 3
current: 2.83 (σ = 0.58)
best: 1.45 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 5
current: 2.48 (σ = 0.31)
best: 1.76 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 2.56 (σ = 0.44)
best: 1.92 (σ = 0.13)

avg of 50
current: 2.18 (σ = 0.37)
best: 2.11 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 100
current: 2.21 (σ = 0.36)
best: 2.15 (σ = 0.33)

Average: 2.20 (σ = 0.36)
Mean: 2.21



so apparently my splits add up to 7.9 but I dont....where am I pausing for 0.4 seconds???


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> so apparently my splits add up to 7.9 but I dont....where am I pausing for 0.4 seconds???



Transitions and lockups?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Transitions and lockups?



I guess...I accounted for CMLL recog...lockups maybe?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 28, 2015)

cool 3x3 session

9.94 mo3
10.45 avg5
11.76 avg12
12.48 avg50
12.58 avg100


Spoiler



13.15, 10.83, 14.04, 11.20, 12.39, 11.83, 11.20, 14.49, 13.01, 13.63, 14.01, 9.63, 11.66, 12.21, 12.64, 14.76, 12.31, 11.24, 11.08, 16.77, 15.28, 10.92, 9.69, (16.27), 10.75, (8.84), 13.14, 13.19, 11.04, 10.65, 10.69, 15.50, 12.11, 12.79, 16.55, 12.09, 14.36, 14.92, 13.01, 12.52, 14.62, 13.29, 12.15, 9.69, 18.09, 11.28, 14.22, 11.47, 11.82, 13.05, 12.69, 12.63, 10.68, 12.19, 13.38, 13.17, 11.58, 12.88, 11.86, 15.87, 12.22, 13.48, 12.80, 12.23, 12.47, 14.01, 11.94, 12.00, 10.20, 11.21, 14.25, 15.52, 13.59, 9.62, 9.47, 13.16, 19.32, 11.51, 13.44, 14.32, 12.14, 13.55, 9.80, 9.98, 10.04, 14.74, 11.71, 12.83, 11.32, 17.58, 13.86, 9.49, 12.65, 13.30, 15.04, 11.93, 12.73, 12.78, 16.75, 12.23, 11.69, 14.18, 10.04, 10.91, 13.60, 13.97, 11.75, 13.05, 12.40, DNF(19.90), 10.61, 13.41, 10.20, 13.83, 9.31, 11.98, 11.60, 15.74, 12.78, 10.61, 12.14, 12.62, 13.65, 16.35, 11.86, 12.77, 10.01, 15.04, 10.61, 13.92, 15.96



the avg12 had 4 sub-10's and a 10.04 what


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Went to my cousin's house, grabbed his mini aolong and did this amazing OH session. 15.87 ao50 and 14.97 ao12 wtfffffffffff

Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 11.040
Worst Time: 21.110
Session Avg: 15.872
Session Mean: 15.880
Individual Times: 
16.273, 15.740, 14.973, (21.110), (11.040), 16.041, 15.240, 16.206, 13.039, 17.774, 14.106, 14.806, 18.875, 16.674, 16.507, *15.840, 16.007, 16.674, 14.506, 14.073, 13.539, 15.707, 15.474, 13.739, 12.605, 14.439, 16.475*, 16.140, 16.774, 18.909, 14.573, 17.875, 15.607, 13.840, 19.343, 16.206, 18.341, 17.474, 18.508, 18.742, 14.273, 13.239, 14.773, 16.274, 14.476, 17.641, 17.210, 15.273, 14.072, 16.991


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 28, 2015)

ZBLL pi at 43%


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 28, 2015)

decided to do an OH ao50:

12.59 pll skip single
17.36 ao5
18.20 ao12
18.49 ao50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-28
avg of 50: 18.49

Time List:
1. 17.75 L' D' F2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 B R2 B' D2 L' U' 
2. 19.20 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 R' B2 D F R' U2 B L F2 L' 
3. (14.00) L B R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 L D B' F2 L U' B U2 R 
4. (28.43) F2 U' R2 L D B U R' B2 R2 B U2 F2 B' U2 R2 B U2 R 
5. 19.30 B2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 L D L' U2 L2 R F2 U' F D 
6. 19.63 B' U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D' R' D' L B U2 B' D2 B' 
7. 15.35 U L2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 B R' D B2 D2 L D' 
8. 16.68 R L' F2 B' R2 F D' R' U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' 
9. 17.25 D R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 B' U' B2 R D L B U' 
10. 18.90 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D F' L' R B2 D2 U F R2 
11. 20.64 L2 U2 L' D' L B2 U2 F' R D2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 
12. 17.27 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 U F2 R' F D F' D2 B L2 B2 F D' 
13. 20.07 L F2 R U2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' F2 U' R' U' L2 F2 U F' D2 B' 
14. 17.19 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 F R B2 U' L R2 B L2 D' R2 
15. 20.92 F' R' L' D2 R2 F L F R' D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 
16. 17.90 B' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 R' D' U2 B' L F' D2 F 
17. 18.46 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 R' B' F2 R2 D' R' F' D' B2 D2 
18. 17.70 R F2 U' D' B L' D2 F L R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 D' L2 
19. (14.63) R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F L2 U' F' D R B R D L 
20. 18.46 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L' B2 R2 F' U' F2 R B2 U' 
21. 20.28 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 U L F2 D' F' D R2 F L' U' 
22. 19.24 L' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' U2 B D2 L' B R' D2 F R2 F2 
23. 18.09 R U L2 B L2 U R' F' R D F2 D' R2 D F2 B2 L2 U' R2 
24. 16.20 F D' R2 U2 F' B' R2 F' L D2 R2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B' U2 B D2 
25. 19.92 R' F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D F D' U F L B R2 U2 
26. 19.16 B U2 D R U2 B2 D' B R U2 R2 B2 U D2 R2 U F2 U B2 U' 
27. 18.79 R U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D L2 F U2 F2 R U R2 U2 L' B' 
28. 19.98 L B' D F2 R' D' R' D2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F2 B R2 L2 F' R' 
29. (22.14) R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U F' R2 D' R2 B' U2 L' D' U' L 
30. (12.59) U2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 D L2 R2 U' R U' L B' R F2 L' F U2 L2 
31. 17.59 U' B' U' R B R2 L2 U' B U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 
32. 18.29 R F2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B F2 U2 F' D2 R U' F2 R' B' U' L2 U' L 
33. 16.78 D' U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L' B' D' F' R2 D B R' F2 R' 
34. 17.71 U' L2 D L B' D' F L D B2 U2 B2 L' B2 R F2 L2 B2 L F2 
35. 18.66 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 B' U F' L' U B' U2 R2 F L 
36. 19.97 D' B' L' U2 F U2 R' U' L' F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 U 
37. 19.89 R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 F U2 R' D2 U' F' D2 L B' D2 
38. 20.86 F2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R B R U L' D' U' L' R' D2 F 
39. 19.51 F2 U F2 L U2 B D2 R' D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 D 
40. 14.93 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B R' U B' F2 D U2 L D 
41. 19.02 R2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R F2 L' B' F' U' F2 L' B2 U' 
42. 18.52 F' L' R B2 F2 L U2 L' B2 R' B' R' B2 U F' D' B' F' U2 
43. (22.09) R' D2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L U2 B' U F' D2 U' L B' 
44. 19.27 L2 B2 U2 F U2 L U' B L' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F U2 F2 R2 
45. 15.26 F' D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 R U F D2 U' B R2 B' U 
46. 18.87 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U' B R D B' F U2 F' D R 
47. 17.31 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' U2 F' L F2 R' B' R' F' L 
48. 19.51 R2 F2 D' L2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R U L D2 L F L B' D' L' 
49. 18.88 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B' F' L2 F' R B D' F' L' D U' L' R 
50. 18.29 F' R2 B' L2 F L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F R U' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 D U2 B2


----------



## Torch (Dec 28, 2015)

I actually finished a complete set of OLLCP! (OLL 55)


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 28, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-28
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 5.85
worst: 8.59

mean of 3
current: 7.43 (σ = 1.02)
best: 6.39 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 5
current: 7.14 (σ = 0.54)
best: 6.55 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 6.76 (σ = 0.42)
best: 6.76 (σ = 0.42)

Average: 6.76 (σ = 0.42)
Mean: 6.84

Time List:
1. 6.31 L' D2 F2 R2 B' U' F2 U' F D2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 
2. 6.85 U' B' R' U' F B' L' U2 R B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 B' 
3. 6.57 D' R2 U L2 D F2 D B2 D2 L2 F' D' B F2 U R' B' D' L U2 R 
4. 6.75 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F R2 D L' F2 R2 F' L' R' 
5. 6.99 D' R2 B D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B D2 U2 F' R' F' U2 L2 F' U' L' F D2 
6. 5.85 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B' R D U L2 F U' B2 L' R' 
7. 6.33 L' U' R2 B2 U D2 R B' L2 U2 R' L' B2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' U' 
8. 7.71 L2 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U B' L B2 F D' L' D R' F 
9. 6.41 F U2 R2 U' B' L U R U' L' B2 R D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L' F2 
10. 7.04 R B2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L' B F L' D2 U' F' D 
11. 6.65 F' L D2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 L' U R2 B' R U2 F2 U2 L 
12. 8.59 L2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' U' R' B2 L' D L U' L2 R B


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

2:01.37 5x5 PB sniggle.


----------



## kake123 (Dec 28, 2015)

7x7 PB mo3 avg 6:30.xx (meh maybe?)


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 28, 2015)

Got a QiYi sq1 today, first 12 solves: 12.94 ao12

11.14 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-2,-2)
13.43 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (-4,6) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (3,0)
13.59 (1,0) / (3,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0)
12.45 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (4,0)
13.75 (3,-1) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (-2,4) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2) /
13.05 (3,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (-1,0) / (-3,2) / (6,0)
13.63 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (2,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (4,0) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-1)
12.69 (1,-3) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,3)
(9.04	) (1,0) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4)
(14.97) (3,-1) / (-2,4) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,3) / (0,-2) / (0,5)
13.39 (1,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-4,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
12.24 (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (5,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,3) / (0,-1) /


----------



## Chree (Dec 28, 2015)

Torch said:


> I actually finished a complete set of OLLCP! (OLL 55)



hehe... that's like the only OLLCP set I know (excluding COLL), was inspired after Collin's WR single.

Do 54 next. Same recognition and also only 4 algs


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

6x6 PBs!
4:57.54, 4:23.99, 4:59.74, 4:35.80, 4:55.57, 5:18.28, 5:41.28, *({4:18.60}), ({6:21.35}), 5:17.03, 4:19.93, 4:43.40*
Bold is PB avg5, underline is PB single
4:18.60, 4:46.75, 4:55.25 (1, 5, 12)


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 28, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-28
> solves/total: 12/12
> 
> single
> ...



WAT
almost entirely sub-8 :O

Edit: unrelated, 16.24 OH pb single, easy F2l + PLL skip


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 28, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-28
> solves/total: 12/12
> 
> single
> ...



tha hell!


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 28, 2015)

Finally:
7.529, 6.729, 7.428, 8.864, 10.031, 8.267, 7.503, 7.940, 8.354, 9.055, 7.420, 6.873 = 7.923


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 28, 2015)

4:58 7x7 single. ugh why am I practicing 7x7..


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 28, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Finally:
> 7.529, 6.729, 7.428, 8.864, 10.031, 8.267, 7.503, 7.940, 8.354, 9.055, 7.420, 6.873 = 7.923



major congrats. knew you would get it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

wow
very posts
lots justintimecuber
lol 1 thosand


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm gonna make my 1000th post meaningful and deserving of such a nice benchmark...
> 
> <18 to go>





JustinTimeCuber said:


> wow
> very posts
> lots justintimecuber
> lol 1 thosand



So uhh nope


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

well I just almost got sub mitch it was just off by a +16
22.24++++++++ U2 F U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 L D2 U2 B L2 F' U'

those darn +16s I get too many of those


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well I just almost got sub mitch it was just off by a +16
> 22.24++++++++ U2 F U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 L D2 U2 B L2 F' U'
> 
> those darn +16s I get too many of those



,':.
wtf?


----------



## Egide (Dec 28, 2015)

5x5 PBs

number of times: 50/50
best time: 1:39.27
worst time: 2:10.44

current avg5: 1:54.02 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 1:47.68 (σ = 5.28)

current avg12: 1:54.83 (σ = 5.57)
best avg12: 1:50.24 (σ = 6.45)

current avg50: 1:54.94 (σ = 7.36)
best avg50: 1:54.94 (σ = 7.36)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> So uhh nope



aww but wow
such god doge


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Dec 29, 2015)

First sub 1 on a 4x4, and I beat my old pb by a good 6 seconds

54.864 - r2 u' R D U R2 D' u' U r f U' f r' f2 U B' r' U u2 F B L u' f' u B F2 f' U F2 L B2 f F D2 f2 U' F' r


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2015)

7.39 3x3 single yay 

D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 D L2 R' B' D' B2 F' D U' L B' R' 

y x2
F' L' U R D2 // 2x2x2
y' R2 F' // finish xcross
R U' R' y' R' U2 R // second pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // third pair
y2 R U' R' // fourth pair + OLL
U y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL

also tied my 12.48 avg50


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 7.39 3x3 single yay
> 
> D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 D L2 R' B' D' B2 F' D U' L B' R'
> 
> ...



pls stahp


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 29, 2015)

I tried some Roux, apparently I suck at it
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-28
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 38.447
worst: 54.632

mean of 3
current: 47.430 (σ = 8.24)
best: 47.430 (σ = 8.24)

avg of 5
current: 47.998 (σ = 1.14)
best: 47.998 (σ = 1.14)

Average: 47.998 (σ = 1.14)
Mean: 47.415

Time List:
1. 47.821 F' L' D2 B' U D F' U B U' R2 U' R2 D F2 B2 U R2 B' 
2. 46.961 L D2 R' D2 B' U' F2 D' F' R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 
3. 49.212 B' D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B' L' D' U' B' U' B L' R2 
4. 54.632 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 R' D' L2 U' F2 L B' F L' B2 
5. 38.447 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 B U L U B' D R2 B2 U B


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I tried some Roux, apparently I suck at it
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-28
> solves/total: 5/5
> 
> ...



I'm a proud CFOPer lol


----------



## kake123 (Dec 29, 2015)

5x5 PB avg5 and avg12 

Sub-2 times bolded

*1:52.027*, 2:11.602, 2:01.660, 2:01.936, 2:08.844
*1:54.097*, 2:11.125, *1:52.875*, 2:01.123, 2:09.757
*1:51.428*, 2:14.775

Best time: 1:51.428
Worst time: 2:14.775
Avg12: 2:02.505
Best avg5: 2:01.252


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 29, 2015)

I LOVE ZB SO MUCH
8.55 random solve with EasY 2GLL. XXcross. I love this method. ZBLL recog is pretty good now. on par with my PLL recog I would just about say. 1LLL feels so much more natural than 2LLL. I'm sold
now if only I could get my edges oriented fluently.......


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2015)

27.6 square 1 ao50
25.50 ao12
23.78 ao5
15.00 single (lol)

Also a 27.53 ao5 where all had parity...


----------



## porkynator (Dec 29, 2015)

Finally sub-10!

Average of 12: 9.71
1. (12.04) L2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 U L2 R2 D R' B' D F U2 R' U2 F2 D' B'
2. 9.57 U' B2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' B' L' R2 B D' F' R F D' U'
3. 9.80 B' R' B' R2 U' F R D' F R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L'
4. 9.56 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F R' B2 D' F' L2 R D' U'
5. 8.30 R' F' U' D' R' F R' L B' U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U' R2
6. 10.93 R2 B L' B' D2 B2 D' R L2 B L2 F2 B2 D B2 U D2 B2 D2 B2 R2
7. 10.20 R2 U2 F D2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 U R U F R D2 L D' F2 R2
8. 10.40 B2 U2 B D2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 U' B R' U' R F' L' U2 F2
9. (8.19) B2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L B' R' F' U L D' R'
10. 8.55 U' F' R' B' U2 L2 U2 F L' U D2 R2 F' R2 F B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2
11. 11.15 F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 B L D F' U2 R' B F D2
12. 8.63 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L2 R' B L' B2 D B D' U' B' U'


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

I know that this is stupid (it is), and no one cares
*But I got 100 posts here, yey!*


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well I just almost got sub mitch it was just off by a +16
> 22.24++++++++ U2 F U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 L D2 U2 B L2 F' U'
> 
> those darn +16s I get too many of those



Why you cannot set more +2s on PC timers? You need that setting 

BTW skoob 12.11 PB ao50 after 2 weeks from learning


----------



## turtwig (Dec 29, 2015)

0.93 2x2
4 mover
It was a misscramble but I'm still counting it as my PB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

yay I learned a set of ollcp....yay...only seven left...woo....


----------



## Berd (Dec 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yay I learned a set of ollcp....yay...only seven left...woo....


Which set?


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yay I learned a set of ollcp....yay...only seven left...woo....



7 OLLCPs left? 7 sets?

48. 7.83 D R2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 R F D2 U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 D' U2 L' R'
I have no idea what I did. It was OLL#40 and PLL skip. I know that I did xcross (or xxcross) using keyhole. It was in avg with another sub 10, which is nice.
One of my better singles, defiantly way from the best, but...... I don't know my PBs


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yay I learned a set of ollcp....yay...only seven left...woo....


->uses roux
-> learns OLLCP

Wut


----------



## Berd (Dec 29, 2015)

Kudz said:


> 7 OLLCPs left? 7 sets?
> 
> 48. 7.83 D R2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 R F D2 U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 D' U2 L' R'
> I have no idea what I did. It was OLL#40 and PLL skip. I know that I did xcross (or xxcross) using keyhole. It was in avg with another sub 10, which is nice.
> One of my better singles, defiantly way from the best, but...... I don't know my PBs


I think he learn an entire set eg: Pi


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Which set?



O



Kudz said:


> 7 OLLCPs left? 7 sets?
> 
> 48. 7.83 D R2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 R F D2 U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 D' U2 L' R'
> I have no idea what I did. It was OLL#40 and PLL skip. I know that I did xcross (or xxcross) using keyhole. It was in avg with another sub 10, which is nice.
> One of my better singles, defiantly way from the best, but...... I don't know my PBs



7 sets = 319 algs



guysensei1 said:


> ->uses roux
> -> learns OLLCP
> 
> Wut



yup



Berd said:


> I think he learn an entire set eg: Pi



yeah by "set" I mean all the algs of a CO case


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

what the... fire truck
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-29
avg of 5: 10.32

Time List:
1. 10.33 R2 D' F B U2 D R' F2 L U' B R2 F U2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 L2 
2. 9.84 L U2 F' U' B D' F D R D2 R2 F U2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F R 
3. (13.09+) R D R2 F R2 U' R2 B2 R' U R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 
4. 10.79 L' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B L2 F D' B F U R D2 F2 U R' 
5. (9.81) R' F2 D' F' L' D' F2 D2 L B' R' F2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2

PB by almost half a second... and it had a +2 wut
Also counting 9 holy cheezit derp tuna fish WAT


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

holy crap another amazing ao50!? I swear... WHAT!? ALMOST SUB 12 YOU SAY!? GJGJGJGJ
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-29
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.05
worst: 15.71

mean of 3
current: 10.83 (σ = 1.54)
best: 10.83 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 5
current: 11.75 (σ = 0.08)
best: 10.94 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 12
current: 11.98 (σ = 1.26)
best: 11.64 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 50
current: 12.02 (σ = 0.93)
best: 12.02 (σ = 0.93)

Average: 12.02 (σ = 0.93)
Mean: 12.05

Time List:
1. 13.23 B U' L2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U L2 U R' D' B2 R' D' U F' R 
2. 11.71 L2 B L' B U D' L2 B F2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 R L2 D2 B2 U 
3. 12.60 B' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 U' B D' L' B2 D2 F' U2 B L 
4. 12.03 U2 B' L2 U2 L U R L' D' U2 B L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F' 
5. 11.98 F R2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 L2 U B' L2 B' U' L B R' B' D' 
6. 11.28 U L2 U L2 U F2 U R2 U' L' F' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B D' F' 
7. 13.82 U' B2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U B2 L' U' F2 U' L' R' U2 F U2 L2 
8. 12.04 D L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 D2 F' D' R2 F' D' R D U2 R2 F' 
9. 11.94 L2 B2 U B2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U' L' F2 U2 R' D' F' L U2 L2 F' 
10. 15.47 F' B' U R B R2 L' U D L2 F B2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 
11. 10.12 R U2 B2 L2 U' D' L2 B' D' R B2 R' F2 B2 D2 R L2 F2 U2 
12. 10.83 L B2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F D2 R2 D R U L D2 B2 D 
13. 13.54 D' U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 R B' U' F L' F' U2 F' L 
14. 10.50 D L2 F B L B U2 R L2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' 
15. 11.52 U2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F D U R' F2 L' B' R2 B2 D 
16. 13.61 D2 B R2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 F' D2 U F U' L' D2 R U L U2 F2 
17. 10.87 F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 D' B U L' R2 F' U2 L' F2 D2 
18. 13.11 R2 B D L F R' B' U2 L' F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 
19. 12.37 D2 R' D L2 U B' R L U2 D B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 
20. 12.16 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B F2 D L B2 D2 F' U2 
21. 12.60 L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F R' B' D B' R' D' R2 B U 
22. 11.67 L2 D' L' U R F' D F2 U R2 F' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 
23. 13.44 B' R' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R' D2 F U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
24. 10.84[-PLL] D' R2 F D' F2 D B' R L2 B2 U' B2 U2 D F2 D F2 L2 U L' 
25. 12.18 B' L2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 F L2 D' R B' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D 
26. 11.44 L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' B D F' L2 B' U' L' R2 B' 
27. 14.40 U' F' L2 F2 U R U B2 L' F R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B U2 D2 
28. 10.26 L U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 B' R B F' U2 L' R' F2 U' 
29. 12.31 D' L2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R F U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' F L' 
30. 11.84 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F L D2 L D' U R' B' D' U 
31. 11.46 L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' U' R2 U L' D B2 L R B' F2 L B F 
32. 11.42 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 R B' R2 B2 L' F2 U2 F' D2 U' 
33. 11.32 B D2 U2 L' D2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R F R' B2 L F R2 F 
34. 12.16 L2 U F2 D R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F D' F' U2 F2 L U' B2 L B 
35. 11.46 B F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R U2 L' D F D2 L F2 L 
36. 12.33 D' L2 B2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F' D2 B F' U R D F L B' 
37. 12.55 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' R' F D' F2 L' D U' L' B F2 U2 
38. 9.80[-PLL] L D R2 D' R2 L B' L' U' R' D2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 R' 
39. 12.49 D' B D2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F R' D L R' U2 B L 
40. 11.61 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R F' U2 L' U' F2 U2 F2 R 
41. 11.84 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D L2 U' R2 F D U2 B' L' F2 R B2 L2 D' 
42. 11.84 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' B' R' U2 B' U L2 R2 B2 D2 
43. 13.03 U2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2 R B2 L2 R' B' U L B2 F D U B2 R B' 
44. 15.71 D B U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F R D2 L2 U L2 U B F U2 
45. 9.34 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R D2 B' U' L2 B' L U' L' U2 
46. 11.82 U2 B' L2 B' U2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F U' R D' B R D' R' 
47. 14.36 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D B2 U R2 F2 R' D2 B2 F L' R B F' L U' 
48. 9.05 F2 U R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U B' L' U2 B' U R' F L' B F 
49. 11.66 B U F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U L' F2 U F' D' F2 
50. 11.78 F' B' R F R F R U L' F2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B

[-PLL] = PLL skip and I think I got an OLL skip at one point but forgot to mark it. Also, I forced an OLL skip with WV for one solve and forgot to mark that too. Oh well.

12.02! I'm borderline sub 12 now! Not quite there yet with my ao50, but I could easily have a sub 12 ao50 by new years... if I'm lucky. I hadn't improved in 12 weeks and then I cut off a second in a month, what!?

Time distribution:
9: 3 //I hope I solve like this at MCW on saturday lol
10: 6
11: 18 //First majority sub 12 average of 50, with a total of 27 sub 12 solves
12: 12 //lel
13: 7
14: 2
15: 2 //The number of sup 14s is incredible. Only 8% over 14 and only 4% over 15! Pure sub 15 ao50, coming soon to a Justin near you


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 12.02! I'm borderline sub 12 now! Not quite there yet with my ao50, but I could easily have a sub 12 ao50 by new years... if I'm lucky. I hadn't improved in 12 weeks and then I cut off a second in a month, what!?


Wanna race? Give me 2 months and I will be sub you. maybe..

e: roll it bruh


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> holy crap another amazing ao50!? I swear... WHAT!? ALMOST SUB 12 YOU SAY!? GJGJGJGJ
> ....



Nice job! But spoiler plz, also time to update ur sig!  

Also 16.8 ao1000 steadily improving


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 29, 2015)

11.99 ao 1000 yay


----------



## nalralz (Dec 29, 2015)

I FINALLY GOT A SUB-12 AVERAGE OF 5 ON 3x3!!!! I was determined to do averages today until I got a sub-12 average and I got it sooner than I thought!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-29
avg of 5: 11.91

Time List:
1. 11.93 R' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' B' U R' D R2 F2 D B D' 
2. (12.92) U2 R2 U2 B D2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' D' F2 U R U2 L2 B F' L D' 
3. 12.03 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F R B' U R B' D' U2 L2 
4. (11.50) B U2 B' L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L' B' F' U' B' D R' D U L2 U 
5. 11.76 R' D L D' B' R2 U' B' L' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 29, 2015)

Spoiler: Almost there



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-29
avg of 100: 5.01

Time List:
1. 4.17 U' L R U' R' B U R 
2. 4.87 U' R B' R L' B U' L 
3. 4.57 R' L' B' U' R' B' L R' 
4. (2.40) U L' U' B R' L R L 
5. (7.13) U B' R' U R' U' R B L' 
6. 3.68 R' U' R' L' B L U' R U 
7. 4.47 U' B' L U B' R' B' L 
8. 5.11 U' L' B' U' B U R B' 
9. 6.07 L' R B' L' R B L R 
10. (7.32) U R U' B' L U' B' U' R 
11. 4.33 U' B R' U L R U' R 
12. 5.21 B L' R U B' L' R' B' 
13. 4.65 U' B R B' L' R L' R' L 
14. 4.35 U' B' U' L' U R B' U' R' 
15. 5.73 U' L U L B' U L' U' R 
16. 4.88 R B L' U' R' U R' L' 
17. 4.30 U R B U' B R' U' B' R' 
18. (1.96) L B' L B L U' L' R L' 
19. 4.20 U B R L' R L' U' L' 
20. 3.83 B R L R' L B U L' U' 
21. 4.41 L B R' U' B U' L B U' 
22. 4.56 L' U' B U' R U' B L' 
23. 4.32 R U' B U' L B R B 
24. 4.53 R' B' L U R' L R B' R' 
25. 5.13 L' R' L' R' B U' L' R 
26. 2.92 B U' B' R L' U L B 
27. 5.03 B' U R B' U L R B 
28. 4.03 L' R L R' L B R' B L 
29. 3.93 B R U L' U' B U' B 
30. 4.85 R' B U L' R' L U R' 
31. 4.40 U R' U' L U' L' U B' 
32. 6.03 U' B L U' L' U L B' R 
33. 5.56 R' B L U R' U R' B L 
34. 5.66 U' R' L R B U' B' R 
35. 5.86 B' U' R L' U B R' L' B' 
36. 5.61 L B' U B U' L B' L' U' 
37. 3.83 L' B' L' R' L' R' L' B' 
38. 6.56 B U R' U' L' B' U' B' 
39. 4.99 U B' R U' R B' R U 
40. 4.73 L U L B' L' R' U' B' R' 
41. 5.68 L' U R' U' B U L' U B' 
42. 6.05 B' L' B' U R' U L' U' 
43. 5.55 R' U L B' L U' R' L' U' 
44. 6.81 R' U' L' U B R' L' B U 
45. 4.68 B' L' R' U' R L' B' U R 
46. 4.93 L' R' U B R' L R' U' 
47. 5.58 B' R' L' B L' U R U' R' 
48. 5.82 L R' B' U' B U L' R 
49. 6.79 R' U' L' B U R' B' L' 
50. 5.73 B R U' B R L R B' R' 
51. 5.04 U R U' L' B R U' L' 
52. 4.03 R U B' L' R L' U L 
53. 4.55 U B' U' R' L U B U L 
54. 6.33 L' R L' U' B' U' R' U' L U' 
55. (7.57) L B' R' B' R U R B 
56. 5.76 U L' U B' L U B' R 
57. 4.34 B L' U' L' R B R L' U' 
58. (8.54) B L B R' B' R' L U B' 
59. 5.55 L R U' B' R U' B' R 
60. 4.53 L' U' B R U B L' B U' 
61. 4.19 L R L' U' R' L' U' R' L 
62. (2.33) B L R' L' U' B U' R' U 
63. 6.73 L' U B R' L R L B' L 
64. 5.44 L' U L' B' U' L U B 
65. (8.96) B R L R B' U B R' 
66. 4.89 U' L U' L B' L' U' B' U' 
67. 6.47 B' L B U L B' R B 
68. 4.34 U R' L R L' U' L' B 
69. 4.63 U B R U R B' L' B R' 
70. 7.00 R' B L' R B' L' U L U' 
71. 4.55 U' B' U' L' B R L' U' L 
72. 4.16 U L B' R U' L' U R L' U' 
73. 4.49 U' R' U' R' U' L R' U' R' 
74. 5.85 U' B' R B L U' B' U' 
75. 3.83 L B' U' R L B U' L 
76. 4.53 R L' B' R' B' L B U 
77. 6.74 B' R' U B U L R B U 
78. (2.75) B R L U' L' B L' B' 
79. 4.43 B L R U' R' B' L U L' 
80. 6.10 R' L U' R B L B' R 
81. 4.44 U' L U R' L B' L U' 
82. 5.87 U' R L' U' L R' U' B' U' 
83. 4.48 B U' L R' U B U' R' U' 
84. 5.67 B' L' B U L B' R' L' 
85. 4.83 L' U' L' U' L' U L R' 
86. 6.56 B R L' B' R B U L 
87. 4.73 L' B' R' B' L' B' U' R' L' 
88. 4.09 U' R' B U' B' L U' L R' 
89. 5.48 U' L' B' L R' L' U B 
90. 6.00 L' R' L B R' B L' U L' 
91. 2.96 L' B' U' L B' L' B R' 
92. 5.00 R' B R U' R' B U' L' 
93. 5.53 U' L' R' L R U' L U R' 
94. 3.27 R B' R U' L' U L U' 
95. 4.32 B' U' B L' U' R B L 
96. 4.49 L' U' R' U' B L' U B 
97. 5.05 B' U L B' L' U R L 
98. (2.87) R' B U' L U' B' U L 
99. 5.43 R' B' L U' L' U' B L U 
100. 5.13 U' R U' B' U' R' U B' R 
still pb though




Also this: Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-29
avg of 12: 4.18

Time List:
1. (1.96) L B' L B L U' L' R L' 
2. 4.20 U B R L' R L' U' L' 
3. 3.83 B R L R' L B U L' U' 
4. 4.41 L B R' U' B U' L B U' 
5. 4.56 L' U' B U' R U' B L' 
6. 4.32 R U' B U' L B R B 
7. 4.53 R' B' L U R' L R B' R' 
8. (5.13) L' R' L' R' B U' L' R 
9. 2.92 B U' B' R L' U L B 
10. 5.03 B' U R B' U L R B 
11. 4.03 L' R L R' L B R' B L 
12. 3.93 B R U L' U' B U' B


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 29, 2015)

OH PBs: 12.34 Ao5 and 13.00 Ao12



Spoiler



Time List:
1. (10.30) L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F R B2 U F' R2 D' R2 D' L 
2. 13.26 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D L B2 L' D U B R B' U' L 
3. 14.56 B2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 R2 B2 U R' F L2 U B F2 R2 D' R 
4. 12.17 B' L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' R' F L' U' L' D2 B L D' 
5. 11.66 D' L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L' D' U R2 U L B L B R2 
6. 12.57 F2 D' L2 R2 U L2 D F2 U L2 B' L D' B' R' D U2 B' F' D 
7. 12.28 B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R B U' B2 D' B2 L' R2 U' B2 
8. 12.77 L' D2 R2 B D2 R2 F L2 B' F' U2 L2 U' F D2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' 
9. (17.92) L2 D' R B U L B L' D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 L' B2 R 
10. 14.98 U R2 D L U F2 B' L' B U F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 B2 D L2 
11. 12.26 R U F2 L U' F U' D F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 D 
12. 13.47 D L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B U L B' D2 F' R F' D2 L'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 29, 2015)

3 sets of U ZBLL done.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 30, 2015)

L ZBLL at 6%
Pi now at 46%.
Rubiks560 vs OLLiver.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3 sets of U ZBLL done.





OLLiver said:


> L ZBLL at 6%
> Pi now at 46%.
> Rubiks560 vs OLLiver.



f-f-f-FIGHT!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

Finished my sticker mod: the Half & Half Cube. Should I make a thread with some solve vids or no? My best single so far is 18.89 btw.

e: got a 12.29


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes! Yeah! 8.46 Ao5 PB!
Time List:
1. 8.73 B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B F2 D' U' L' F' D U' B' L2 U' 
2. 8.30 U' B2 D B2 D F2 U R2 D' R2 L B R2 U2 L' R F2 U2 B D 
3. 8.35 B' R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' B' U2 R D' F' D2 F2 U' 
4. (10.51) L2 D R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 L' F U2 R B' D2 F' U B2 
5. (7.97) U B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 B L' R' U2 F2 U B L' B' U2


----------



## CubePro (Dec 30, 2015)

yey 100th post
100th post BTW


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 30, 2015)

I just spent over $100 worth of cubes


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I just spent over $100 worth of cubes



good job *claps*

Meanwhile, I wrote a 200+ line Processing sketch to partially deal with the results of my new forum competition for me, and then fixed multiple annoyingly subtle bugs having to do with discrepancies between Java and JavaScript- The code is in Processing, a graphics-based language that implements everything in Java including structure, and I'm putting it on a website, which means I have to use this pretty magical little file called processing.js which converts it to JavaScript behind-the-scenes and works with a <canvas> element. I don't know how it works, I just do know that it's imperfect and when it hits an nonconvertible thing it breaks and I have to a) find the problem and b) figure out how to rewrite it so that it works BOTH in Java and JavaScript. It's a pain, but now I'm through with it.


----------



## CubePro (Dec 30, 2015)

OH PB ao50 with PB ao12 and ao5 ^_^


Spoiler



Rubik's cube one-handed
Dec 30, 2015 11:45:33 AM - 1:15:50 PM

Mean: 35.44
Average: 35.42
Best time: 23.71
Median: 34.96
Worst time: 48.00
Standard deviation: 5.16

Best average of 5: 29.47
28-32 - (24.68) 28.22 28.50 31.68 (38.43)

Best average of 12: 33.24
24-35 - (23.71) 38.12 (48.00) 37.02 24.68 28.22 28.50 31.68 38.43 34.64 32.50 38.58

1. 31.93 F2 D F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U R' U' B R2 B' L F D2 L D' R'
2. 44.11 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F R L U' B L D F L2 B2 U'
3. 27.22 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R' B L' F' U R L B D U' R2
4. 35.67 F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F' D2 R B2 F2 D' U' F2 D2 B U2
5. 43.59 D' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U F2 D2 B' R U B2 D' F' U' R F2 R' U'
6. 32.98 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 B R2 U' R2 L' B2 L2 U F2
7. 34.44 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 D B U' L' B F D2 R' L' F' L2
8. 33.12 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' B' R B' F2 L2 D' F R2 F' D
9. 38.66 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F' R' U' R B' U F R F' L
10. 31.96 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L' B U' L2 D B' U B2 L2 D
11. 39.10 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B D' F' R' U' L' D2 U L' U2
12. 43.59 R2 L2 U' B2 D U F2 D B2 L2 U' L' U' B2 F U B L2 F L' U L'
13. 33.45 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 U' L D F' R' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F U'
14. 39.32 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' B' R B' F' D' B D' F2 L D'
15. 36.78 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U F D2 R' U' B' F D U2 B2 U
16. 36.01 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 F D' F' U B R
17. 35.64 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U B' D2 R' U2 R B2 D R' F2 U
18. 44.88 U2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R' B' D R' L' B2 F2 R' D' B U2
19. 28.61 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R' D R' D F R' D' B' R' D' U
20. 39.85 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D F U B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' U'
21. 38.48 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 U B2 U' B' F' R2 U L D' F2 R' B L D
22. 32.38 F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 B D F2 U2 R' D U L' B U'
23. 44.37 U B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F L2 B L' B' R' B' U B R' D'
24. 23.71 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' B' U2 F' R L2 U R2 U2 R'
25. 38.12 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B' R D B' L2 B F R2 F' R' U'
26. 48.00 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F R U L B' R' D2 R' F U2
27. 37.02 D' R2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L' B' U' F' L2 B2 F' L' D2
28. 24.68 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L' R2 D' B' D2 U L' U2 L' D'
29. 28.22 D' B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F D L2 B' U' R' F L D2 L
30. 28.50 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 D B2 L' U' F2 L D2 R2 F' D2 R U
31. 31.68 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D F2 L2 U F2 R B2 D L F' D B' L' D2 B' U'
32. 38.43 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U' F D' L' D' U2 L' B U2 R' L2 U'
33. 34.64 D R2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' U2 L2 U' F U2 R' F L' F2 U B D B2 U'
34. 32.50 U' B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F B2 D' B' R' L' U2 F L U
35. 38.58 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' F2 D2 R2 D' B' D U' F U'
36. 34.01 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B R F2 R2 U L' B R' L' B U'
37. 34.99 B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 L' F' D R B L B F2 L2 D
38. 33.17 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R U2 B D' F U' B U' F U'
39. 42.14 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 B' U' L D F2 U B' F R U' R'
40. 32.04 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 L2 F' U' R2 U B' L2 U' F2 R' B2
41. 32.51 B2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 D R U B R' D' R F2 D B' D2 U'
42. 35.98 R2 D2 F2 L2 D U R2 B2 D' R2 U' R' U R2 L' B2 F R B' D' R' U
43. 34.92 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B' L F' U F2 L' D2 F2 U2 L'
44. 31.98 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U F2 R D2 R' F2 D F' L F R2 B' F
45. 39.70 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L' U' F L2 B D U2 F' U' B2
46. 37.22 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B U' R B2 R' L2 D
47. 33.37 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U' L' U' R' B R D' L B2 R B D2
48. 34.32 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U L2 D' U L' F2 U' B' L' D
49. 28.66 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U F R D L' F' R B D U B' U'
50. 36.59 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 L' F R2 B' F' U' F R D2 L


Really tried to get sub-35 ao50 but just couldn't


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 30, 2015)

After procratinating for a very long time, I finally learnt all the skewb L5C algs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2015)

How to improve on 7x7: don't do solves for a month wtf. My first sub-3:50 and first sub-4 ao5

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 3:43.779
Worst Time: 4:07.291
Session Avg: 3:52.728
Session Mean: 3:53.850
Individual Times: 
3:47.281, (3:43.779), (4:07.291), 3:55.685, 3:55.218


EDIT: 18.80 left hand OH single O_O


----------



## CubePro (Dec 30, 2015)

WTF why do you guys look the same^^^


----------



## imvelox (Dec 30, 2015)

49.91 5x5 PB single

I have no words


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2015)

1:17 5x5 ao5 wtffffff its sub NR too lolwat

Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 1:14.337
Worst Time: 1:28.711
Session Avg: 1:17.716
Session Mean: 1:19.239
Individual Times: 
1:19.540, 1:15.938, (1:14.337), (1:28.711), 1:17.672


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 30, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 49.91 5x5 PB single
> 
> I have no words



Congrats! sub 50 is incredible, I'm still waiting for my first sub 50 single...


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 30, 2015)

17% of L ZBLL in one day. whew
also I made my goal of 66.67% of ZBLL minus sune/antisune before 2016!
we just passed 2/3! we are now at 67.5% = 236/350! we can do this! recog is starting to get cool and each case is (somehow) distinct in my mind.


----------



## imvelox (Dec 30, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Congrats! sub 50 is incredible, I'm still waiting for my first sub 50 single...



thanks!
I have to admit that it was an easy hand-scramble, but still ridiculous solve


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 30, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> just found out that over my last 23 rounds of 2x2 ( spread over 10 comps) i didn't get first place in a round on only 2 occasions and i got first place in the finals on all occasions  !
> hope to make it 23/25 tommorow so i can say i won 2x2 in all of my comps this year  !



made it 11 comps in a row victory and past 25 rounds first place in 23 of them


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yup



but why

Also what is the o set?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> but why
> 
> Also what is the o set?



influencig LSE

O set = oriented. only 2 subsets: adjacent and diag: 8 algs and 4 algs


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

imvelox said:


> 49.91 5x5 PB single
> 
> I have no words



I have, likewise, lost the ability to even.


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2015)

8.57 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U F L2 R D' B' L F D' U2 R' 

x' y2
D' L D' U L F' D'
R U' R'
U y L U' L'
U' R U R' U y L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F'
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U

50/8.57 = 5.83 TPS

Fullstep! Well, there were two free pairs, and LL was Antisune U perm, but still!

EDIT: Hey, another!

8.59 D' L2 B' R U2 R' U L' D2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 

x
D F' L R2
U' L U' L'
R U2 R' y L U L'
D' U' L' U L D
y U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
F R U R' U' F'
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2

47/8.59=5.47 TPS


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 30, 2015)

CubePro said:


> WTF why do you guys look the same^^^



Thats a picture of Guysensei1, a lot of other forum members took his picture and turned them in some way before making it their profile pictures. or something along those lines.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 30, 2015)

40% of 2GLL(without sunes and antisunes) in 3 days (2 days learning, 1 day was just between, I was lazy)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Thats a picture of Guysensei1, a lot of other forum members took his picture and turned them in some way before making it their profile pictures. or something along those lines.



And I still don't know why...


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 30, 2015)

13.55 ao5! vid to follow


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> 13.55 ao5! vid to follow



well thankfully I'm now improving so you won't catch up to me... for a while xD my PB ao5 is 10.32


----------



## jonlin (Dec 30, 2015)

12.00, (14.25), 13.36, 10.95, 12.12, 10.81, 12.15, 13.41, 12.19, (9.14), 10.68, 9.97 = 11.76

3x3 PB ao12.

Also, 1:10.83 single for mega and (1:26.43), (1:12.20), 1:19.52, 1:17.87, 1:19.59 = 1:18.99 ao5


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 30, 2015)

16.1 ao100


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 30, 2015)

learned another 6 algs today
OLLCP 96/331 = 29%


----------



## Chree (Dec 30, 2015)

5x5, PB Ao12: *1:32.81*. (w/ 1:30.45 Ao5)

1:36.40, 1:30.78, 1:41.14, 1:31.04, (1:47.27), 1:33.53, 1:28.62, *1:31.03, (1:26.18), 1:35.26, 1:33.00, 1:27.33*

Beats my old best by about 3 seconds. Lube your cubes, people!


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 30, 2015)

3x3 PB Single!
(6.17)	R2 F2 L2 F B2 D' L2 F D2 L B2 D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F
y' F2 R' L2
U L' U L y' U R' U R
y' U2 R' U R L' U L
R' U R
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R
R' F R U R' U' F' U R U'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 30, 2015)

so this just happened:
7x7x7: 5:06.06, 5:06.19, 5:12.71, 5:05.86,5:06.06 = 5:06.10
Standard Dev = .08!!!!!

THATS ON 7x7x7


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok, I decided to delete my big 3x3 session, here it is (like a backup or sth )



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-30
solves/total: 4050/4052

single
best: 6.22
worst: 16.90

mean of 3
current: 9.94 (σ = 0.75)
best: 7.93 (σ = 1.44)

avg of 5
current: 10.22 (σ = 0.27)
best: 7.96 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 12
current: 10.12 (σ = 1.06)
best: 8.88 (σ = 0.65)

avg of 50
current: 10.21 (σ = 0.92)
best: 9.51 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 100
current: 10.32 (σ = 1.00)
best: 9.65 (σ = 0.73)

avg of 1000
current: 10.23 (σ = 0.96)
best: 10.02 (σ = 0.86)

Average: 10.30 (σ = 0.96)
Mean: 10.33

Time List:
1. 11.02 U' F2 L2 B' L2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 L U' L' B' R D2 L' R D 
2. 11.22 B2 L D2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F' L' F' L' U F' U2 F2 D F' 
3. 9.80 U2 B2 D2 L2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R' F L D2 B' D2 U' R' B' R2 D 
4. 10.55 B2 L2 F L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 U L U' F' R B U2 B R' F2 
5. 11.78 F' D2 F2 L B2 U2 L' F2 L U2 L2 R U L2 R' D' U F' R' D F2 
6. 10.94 L F U' L' F B' U' D' L' F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 
7. 11.25 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L' B' L2 F R' F L' D2 F R 
8. 10.72 L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' R U B F' U2 L U' R2 U R' 
9. 12.83 F' B D B L' U2 R' B2 R L2 B L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 B' 
10. 12.02 D2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 F2 D' U F' L' R' U' L D L' F2 
11. 10.40 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 R U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B L' B D R 
12. 8.77 U R2 F' D F L' B2 R2 D L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 
13. 12.34 F' U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' D F2 R' B' D2 L' R F' 
14. 10.05 U F R' L' F' B2 U L B L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 D2 R 
15. 9.55 D2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L' R F' U L F D L B' F D R' 
16. 9.65 R' U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U F2 R2 D L B U' F2 R F R U' B' 
17. 10.19 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 B L' F R U R' B' D2 U L' 
18. 13.43 F D L2 B D' R' U2 B2 L B2 R2 F B L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 
19. 11.91 U' B' U' R2 F' L' D B2 R' F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 
20. 9.46 U' F' B2 U2 F L' D R D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R 
21. 12.08 B' D' L' U' L' D2 F' L' B' R U2 L D2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 L 
22. 12.28 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 D' L D2 U2 L2 F' U B' R' U 
23. 9.72 F' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D R' F2 U R F' R U' L' D 
24. 10.60 U D' L D' R D2 B2 L D L2 U2 D2 F B2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F 
25. 12.00 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 R2 B D2 L' D L2 D2 L' U' L' B2 L B' 
26. 13.52 U' D' F' B' U' F' U' L' D B2 R F2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 R F2 L2 
27. 12.46 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F' D R' U R' B F2 D' U' 
28. 9.55 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F R2 U2 F' D' B2 F D' U2 B2 L2 R' F' L 
29. 11.02 D2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 L B' U B D B D2 L D F2 
30. 10.77 B2 U R2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F' L D B' F D' L' D' L R' 
31. 10.22 R F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 U L B F2 L D U R' D B2 
32. 12.53 R' U2 R' F L' D2 F' R D' B' F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L U2 R' 
33. 12.05 L2 U2 R2 D U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B L' R2 U' B' U L2 U2 B' 
34. 11.27 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 L2 B' U R' B2 R2 U' R D 
35. 9.91 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 D' B U L' F D' L B R 
36. 12.09 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F2 R2 L' B2 U R D2 L B' F D 
37. 12.81 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R D' U2 R F' D R2 B L D' 
38. 9.05 F' D' R2 U2 L F B U' L B2 L2 F L2 F L2 F2 B' U2 B' L 
39. 10.93 L U2 R B2 R D2 U2 L' R B' D' B' D B D' B F D' R' 
40. 12.40 L F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B U' L' D' F' R' B2 U F 
41. 10.34 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' B L' F' U' L U2 R' B F 
42. 10.33 F L2 B L2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F L' B F L' F' R2 U' B2 L 
43. 11.93 U L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B' L' D' U' R D2 L2 B U2 B 
44. 10.97 D R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B L2 U L2 B L2 R B' L R2 
45. 13.58 R2 B L' F B U' B2 L' F' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 
46. 9.86 B L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 R B2 D U B L B D2 L' 
47. 10.61 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 U B R2 U2 L' U R U2 R2 B 
48. 8.93 D2 R2 F2 U' R F' D F2 U2 L R2 F R2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' 
49. 9.09 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' F2 R' B' D U2 R' F2 L2 R B D' 
50. 10.65 R B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 R' U L2 B2 L' D U2 R' F' U' 
51. 9.19 R F L' U F2 L D2 F D L U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 
52. 11.77 F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D U2 R' U' B2 L' D' L F2 D2 F' 
53. 9.30 L U2 L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F L' D R' F2 R' U B U' 
54. 13.08 R' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 L' F' U L2 D L2 D' F' 
55. 9.13 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R' F D B U' B' R' D2 L U2 
56. 10.66 F2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 B' U2 F D' F L' R2 D2 B2 
57. 11.15 R' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 L U F2 R D2 R2 D' F R2 
58. 9.67 D B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L' D' R' D B L D U B2 R' 
59. 10.20 F2 L D2 U2 L F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 D F' R2 B L R2 U2 B' F' 
60. 8.27 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B L' D' U B2 D2 B' D2 L B' 
61. 9.06 B' L U2 B L' B U D B2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L 
62. 11.72 F' U D' L' D2 B R' L2 U' L' U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U 
63. 12.28 U' B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' D' R2 B' U F2 D' L 
64. 9.86 D R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' L B R D' L U' B L B' 
65. 9.98 F' U2 R2 D L2 R2 U L2 U B2 D R2 B D L B2 R' B L U' F 
66. 13.48 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B' D2 L' R2 D' B L2 U F' R' D B2 
67. 9.56 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R F2 R U R U' F2 D F' 
68. 8.15 U R2 D F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R B' D2 B' D B2 L' R2 D' R' 
69. 13.34 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' L' B U2 F' D2 U B' R D' 
70. 9.99 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 R B R2 D' L' F R D' F' L 
71. 9.36 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U B' U' L' R' F' L' B L2 F' R 
72. 10.58 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 B F R' D L R2 F R D R2 
73. 11.74 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F' L B R' U' F2 R' D' B2 
74. 10.55 F D2 B R2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 D' L' B2 L' B' R' D2 R2 
75. 9.84 F D B D' R' F2 U2 R' F R2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D B2 D' 
76. 11.08 R' D' B' L' U D2 B' R L' F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 
77. 12.18 F B2 D2 R' U2 F U' L2 B D2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R2 
78. DNF(11.39) D2 L2 D2 B' F' L2 R2 B' R2 B R2 U' F2 R D B2 L2 B U' B' 
79. 12.14 L2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F L2 B2 R' B' F' R' B2 D2 R2 D F2 
80. 10.67 F U2 B2 D R2 U R' L' D' B D2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 F B2 
81. 10.52 D2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 R' B2 L2 U F' D' R' F D' B' 
82. 9.63 R' F2 U2 D' R' L F' D2 L' U' R2 L2 D2 F R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B' 
83. 10.31 B U2 B F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 R' F2 R2 U L B' D' R2 U2 
84. 11.91 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F' R U' B' D' U L2 D2 L' U2 
85. 11.97 F L D2 L2 D B U2 D' F U2 F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R' L' F2 
86. 12.25 L2 B R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B U' F' L U' L' D' F' R' U' B2 
87. 12.17 D' R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' B' L' D R' U2 B D' U R2 
88. 11.18 D F U' F B2 R' L2 U B' R2 B2 D' F2 U' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 
89. 10.37 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B R U' L B' D2 L' U2 R' F 
90. 10.05 D' B U2 B L2 F R2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U F' R U2 L B L F' 
91. 11.30 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D L2 B' U' L D R F2 U' L2 B F 
92. 12.61 B L2 R2 D U' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 L F' D2 R' D U R2 
93. 10.13 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 F U R2 U' L' U2 B' F L D' B2 
94. 10.41 L' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L' D' R B' L' R' F' L2 R' B 
95. 10.42 D R2 B L2 F2 D F2 U' F' L2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 
96. 11.97 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L F R F2 R' F U' F' R2 D 
97. 12.17 F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' L2 B2 L' D' B L' R' D L R' U F 
98. 9.05 F L2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 U' R D2 L2 D B F' L' U2 
99. 10.83 D2 F' B2 U F' U F' U' F R2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 B2 L2 
100. 12.06 B U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F' U2 L D F U2 R2 F' R 
101. 10.76 R U L2 U2 B2 L B D B R2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 
102. 9.49 D' F' L2 F L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D U' L B' R' D2 R 
103. 10.64 L' U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' R B2 D' B' L B2 L B U' 
104. 8.57 R' D2 L B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 U2 D L F R2 U B F D' B 
105. 12.23 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' L R' B U2 F' D2 F2 D L 
106. 14.08 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B L' U F2 L' B F' D U2 F 
107. 13.11 F D2 U2 B' U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B U' B' U2 B R B L R' 
108. 10.33 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F' R' B2 L' R2 B U' B2 D U 
109. 10.28 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R D' B' L' U' L D F2 
110. 9.93 F2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R F' L' D B D2 F' D' F R' F2 
111. 14.97+ D L2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F' L' B D L2 D B D2 U2 
112. 12.47 D' U' L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 B F R' U' L2 U B2 F' U' F' 
113. 8.75 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U F' D' R' U F U2 L' D U L2 
114. 10.52 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B U' B' R' B F' L2 B D2 
115. 12.38 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F' R' U2 B D' F2 U B' R D' 
116. 11.43 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D' F' L' D R' U' L U' R' 
117. 10.27 B' D' L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F R B' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 
118. 8.05 B U' F R2 L U' D' L' D2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' U' 
119. 10.19 F L U' F2 B R2 D B' L B L2 U2 L2 B R2 L2 D2 R2 B' 
120. 9.81 R' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 D R' F2 L' D F D R2 B' U 
121. 8.50 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 U' L2 D L' U2 L' B F' R' F2 D B' U 
122. 10.25 U2 L F L U' B U L R2 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U B' 
123. 11.30 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 L D' R F L' U2 R2 D U2 
124. 9.96 D B R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R' F2 U' R' F' R B2 L2 D 
125. 9.68 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 D2 B L2 U' R D' U2 L' R2 B 
126. 11.21 D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' F2 L R U R' F2 U R' D' R2 B 
127. 13.56 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 U' L' B U' R' D' F' U' B2 D U' F' 
128. 10.61 L' F2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U L2 R' U B' D U2 B' R B' 
129. 12.19 F' L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 L' B L F L2 B' R' D B' 
130. 9.77 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F' D L F L U' R F' 
131. 11.03 F' R L' D2 R2 F R' D L U2 R B2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U 
132. 10.19 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 R F' D' B' D2 R2 D B L 
133. 10.65 F2 R U2 B2 R U2 R' F2 U2 L R2 U' B' D2 B2 D L R' D2 B D 
134. 10.52 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B U B L2 U2 L B D2 U' 
135. 10.66 R' D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B L2 B2 R D2 F R D L' 
136. 9.27 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R D L' U' F L R B F' D2 
137. 9.44 R' U2 R' F2 L' R' D2 U2 R' F2 D B F2 D' U' R B2 D U L' 
138. 12.52 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 L B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 F 
139. 10.21 D L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U' L' U2 R' D F' L2 U' L R2 
140. 11.31 U B2 L2 U F' D R U B R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L2 D2 
141. 10.34 L D2 F2 R' B2 F2 L D2 F2 L' R2 B' D2 B2 R D' L2 B' R2 D2 U' 
142. 11.06 B D2 F D2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' B2 R B' F' L' U2 L U' L' 
143. 9.27 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F' U L' B2 F' D L B2 L B' 
144. 10.69 L2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' B' D' L2 U' L2 B' U R2 U' 
145. 11.00 B' U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F D F' D B' L' D' L2 B D R' 
146. 9.86 D' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 L' R' U2 L' F D L2 R F D B' L2 
147. 11.36 L D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F L2 U2 D' B L' R' U' B' D2 L' F' 
148. 9.52 B L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 L' B' L' R2 D' L2 U' F' R 
149. 10.00 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R' D2 B R2 D' L F D2 L R' 
150. 11.38 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' L B' L' D' R U' R' F L D' 
151. 11.61 R2 F R2 L B' R U2 B R2 U F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 B' 
152. 10.05 B' L' B R2 L U F2 L' F2 R2 L2 U2 B D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B D' 
153. 11.13 D2 F D2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 L' D2 F L U' R F R B U 
154. 9.84 F' D' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B' D' R F2 D2 U L B' L 
155. 8.93 U' B' U2 R' B2 R' D' U2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F U2 F L2 B2 R 
156. 13.27 R' D' L U F' D B2 R F' R2 L U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' 
157. 8.63 U L2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R U B U2 R F' R2 B D 
158. 10.60 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' U L R' D F2 D2 L2 F2 L 
159. 9.30 F D' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' U' L R' F U F D L2 
160. 10.69 B' L2 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D B' D' L D2 L2 B D' L2 U2 
161. 9.43 B' D2 L U2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F2 L2 D B U R D2 L R U 
162. 10.19 B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 D F' D2 L B' U' L2 D' U2 F' L' 
163. 10.52 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B U' B F' L' B R' U' F U2 
164. 8.84 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L R' F2 B' R' F' U' L2 R2 U' F2 L 
165. 10.55 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U R' B F2 L' B' D' U2 L F' D' 
166. 10.06 L D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 L B L2 D B' F R2 B' U' 
167. 11.25 F L U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' F2 D2 B2 U' R D' B D F' R D2 U 
168. 10.71 L' U2 F2 L U2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L' R' D' B2 L' R2 
169. 10.13 R D2 R' F2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 B R2 F2 U' B' D2 U' L 
170. 11.43 U2 R' U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 R D2 F2 B' L2 R2 U' B' D B' D 
171. 10.36 F' D2 F' L2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 U2 R' B' L' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 R' 
172. 10.78 R' U' R' F L2 B' D2 B F2 L D2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 F2 L B2 
173. 11.33 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 L F' U L2 D' F2 D' B' U 
174. 12.05 R2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' D B' L2 D F' D2 L' F' 
175. 11.11 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U L' D2 R' F D2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 
176. 11.19 R B' R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 F L2 R' D' L' F R B2 L R D2 
177. 8.66 B' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B' D2 F' L U' F L D' U' 
178. 11.81 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U R D B' D' R' F' R' F' R' 
179. 10.55 L' U R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R B L2 D' B' L B' U' F2 
180. 9.93 F' U2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 L' B' L D B R U F2 U2 
181. 15.03 U2 F R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L R U B U B' D' R2 B2 R 
182. 10.81 R B2 L' B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 B R' U R2 U L U' F U2 
183. 9.63 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U B2 D F U2 R D' L' R D' F2 L' U 
184. 12.00 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R F' U2 L' B D2 U2 B2 U2 
185. 10.18 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 U R U B2 L' U2 B R' 
186. 8.25 L B2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' F U2 F D L D2 R' 
187. 10.90 L R2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 D U2 B2 U L B' U R B2 D2 B L 
188. 8.41 D2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R D B' F R2 U F L R' B' 
189. 10.33 B' U B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 B' L2 B2 R D' F U2 B' F' 
190. 9.06 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L' F' D2 U R2 D L2 F' L' 
191. 11.34 F R D' F U' R F' U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 
192. 10.63 L2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 R U2 B' L2 U' B' R' D2 
193. 10.83 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U2 L' R2 B2 D F' L2 B2 L2 U 
194. 8.83 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 R' U B L' B' R' U' F R2 U R2 
195. 10.27 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F' U' F2 L B U F2 U2 L D 
196. 10.72 L' U2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 R' U' R' F2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 
197. 11.69 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R F R U' R D2 U2 R B' 
198. 11.00 L2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F U' B' L2 B L2 B' D' 
199. 12.43 U B2 L2 F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U R U' B2 U' B U F' L' B2 U' 
200. 11.52 U2 F U2 B L2 D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 L F2 D2 B' U' F R' B 
201. 8.46 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F' D L2 B' R' D2 F' D' F2 R' 
202. 10.43 F' U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F' U B2 D' R D R U2 R 
203. 11.83 U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 F' D2 B' D2 F' D' F L' D' U' B2 L' U' B' D 
204. 10.93 R B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B L' D' F U' R2 U2 L2 R 
205. 11.60 L' F2 U2 R F2 R U2 L2 R U2 R' F L R2 B L' R' D U2 F 
206. 12.53 L' D' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' D2 U' R U L2 F2 U' 
207. 9.94 R F2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 F R F2 R' F U' L' R' U B 
208. 12.84 L' F2 L' D' F U D R B F2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 
209. 10.03 D F U' F' R U' L F2 U B2 R U2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
210. 11.03 B2 R' F' L2 B L' U R B' U2 D2 R' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 
211. 12.53 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' U R' F' U2 R2 D F2 R' F2 U2 B2 
212. 10.46 L2 F D2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 F D U2 R2 U2 F R D' R2 F' 
213. 7.43 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 R B D' U' F' R2 F' U' B' U' 
214. 10.13 F' L2 B U2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D B F D' L F2 R D' F2 U 
215. 14.15 D2 B D' L2 B2 R' F U2 L' F2 U D' B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 
216. 11.75 F R B2 L' R2 D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' L B D' F L2 U F L 
217. 11.19 L B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 L' F R' B' F R2 D2 R D2 
218. 11.03 F U' F2 U R2 D F2 D F2 U' R2 D' F L' R D L' U' B F' D 
219. 10.31 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L2 B D2 L' B L R' F' D' L2 F 
220. 9.91 L2 B' U F2 U F' R' U L' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 R2 B2 
221. 11.59 R2 F' L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F U B2 L' F2 R U' R B' L' 
222. 10.61 R F' L2 B' L D R U B R B2 R2 F2 B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L' 
223. 10.06 U R' B2 U' L' F R' U2 F D' F R2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 
224. 9.72 R D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B D R F L' D2 B D' U' 
225. 11.52 U' L2 F U' B2 U R F2 D' U2 B D2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 B 
226. 12.80 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 D B2 U2 B' U' B2 L' F D2 
227. 11.33 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F' D2 U' B' F2 U' B2 L2 R D' 
228. 10.66 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' L F2 D' B L D U F2 R' 
229. 10.77 U' D' L' B' R2 D2 R2 D' R F R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 F' D2 U 
230. 12.91 U2 D' B R2 D2 R B' D' B' D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 B2 U R2 
231. 10.44 R' D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 L' F2 D' R B' D' R2 D2 B2 
232. 12.63 R L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' L R2 B' D' R2 B R U' R2 
233. 11.19 D' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R' U B2 U2 L' R B' F' D U 
234. 10.86 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U L2 F D' R2 D L2 R B U' L2 U' 
235. 10.90 D2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L F R F' D2 L' B L2 D 
236. 9.63 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L F2 U F2 L' U F' U R' B' 
237. 11.22 D' B2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 L' U2 L2 F R D' L B F2 U' F 
238. 10.91 L D F' R2 L2 U' R' L' F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 D2 R2 B R2 F' L 
239. 10.88 L U' F R' D R2 B2 R F R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F' 
240. 10.47 U2 D2 F L D' R2 U2 B U' F2 D2 L U2 R2 F2 L' U2 D2 B2 R' 
241. 11.14 U B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 D B' D' R' F' L' U F' U' 
242. 10.56 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R F L F' D F' D2 R U' R2 
243. 11.15 R' B' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 D' R U2 B D' R U' L' F2 
244. 11.36 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L B D' U B' L' D R B' L 
245. 11.71 L' B2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 F' U R B D F' R' 
246. 11.59 L2 D2 L2 F R2 F L2 F' U2 B' F2 D B U2 L' F' U R D U2 B 
247. 9.34 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R F' D2 B D' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 
248. 9.63 F U D2 B R B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B 
249. 13.21 D L2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U' F D' L U' R B D' L2 U F2 
250. 12.04 U2 D B U B2 D' B L' D U2 F' D2 F2 B' U2 F D2 F L2 B2 R 
251. 9.22 L D' F' U2 R B' L' U2 B L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 
252. 12.78 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U F D R' U B2 F U L D R2 
253. 10.16 F' D2 R2 B U' L B R U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 B R2 B' U' 
254. 11.33 D R' D' F' R' L U2 F U R U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' L2 U2 F' 
255. 10.86 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U B' R2 D' B R' F' L2 R2 U2 R 
256. 9.22 U' F2 L D2 L2 R U2 R D2 R' D2 F2 D' B L U F R' D2 L 
257. 8.90 R D2 U2 R D2 L' F2 L2 R F2 R2 F' U' F' L R U' L' R D 
258. 10.27 F2 D U' F2 L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' B D' B R F' L2 R' U' B L' 
259. 11.86 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F2 B R D F D B' R U L' 
260. 11.13 R U D R' F D2 L2 U' L' F U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 
261. 11.71 D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 U' L' U2 F2 L' B' 
262. 10.00 R' F U2 F' L2 B' D2 F R2 B D2 F L' F2 R B2 D L B2 F2 R2 
263. 9.50 R2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 F D2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R B' U' R 
264. 9.08 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' L2 U L' R' F2 U' B' L F2 
265. 9.97 B2 L' D2 R' F U' F' D2 R' B2 L U2 L B2 L B2 U2 
266. 9.71 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B F' U2 B' D L B F' U2 R2 D' R' U' R F' 
267. 11.33 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R' B' U F2 R D B U2 L R' 
268. 11.96 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B U' L' B' F R' B' U F' R' 
269. 11.60 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D L2 U' F L' U B' D' R2 B2 D' F R 
270. 9.00 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D L2 U' F L' U B' D' R2 B2 D' F R 
271. 9.75 B' R2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B L F2 D B F2 U2 R D 
272. 9.45 D2 U B2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 R B' U' B' D' L' R2 B2 R2 U2 
273. 15.46 U R' U' R2 B U2 L B2 D' F L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 
274. 11.52 R' F2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 L U2 F' R' D B R2 U F 
275. 11.85 D2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F U2 F' R D' R F' L R' B L' 
276. 10.83  L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D U R2 B L F2 L F L' U B2 F' D' 
277. 14.76 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 B' R D2 U L D U' F2 R' 
278. 9.94 D' B2 L2 D L2 U B2 F2 D' L2 F D U B' R U' F' L' R' F' 
279. 12.79 D R' D F' R2 U L2 B' R L2 U2 F U2 B U2 D2 B L2 B U2 L 
280. 10.00 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U L' U2 F' R B2 D2 F' 
281. 9.92 L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' F' R' B2 L2 F L2 D' B' 
282. 9.96 F' U L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R U' R F' R B R' B2 U' 
283. 12.91 D' B D2 F' U2 F R2 L' U' F D2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B 
284. 10.11 U2 R2 B2 L' R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D F' D2 U' F R2 D' L' D2 L2 
285. 10.32 U2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F U2 F2 U L' U L2 B 
286. 10.95 D2 L2 B' U F' R' L' F D' F B2 L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 
287. 11.64 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B F2 U' B2 D2 F U2 L D U2 
288. 9.49 F D L2 U' B' L F2 B' D' L F' B' U2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 
289. 11.57 F' D2 B L2 B U2 R2 F D2 B F' R' F2 U B R' F U' L B F' 
290. 11.62 D R U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 B' U B' L2 U' F D F2 
291. 10.26 L2 B2 U' F D R2 F R D R2 L2 U2 B D2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B 
292. 10.21 L U2 B' R2 F U B' D' B2 R' L2 U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 
293. 12.90 F' R2 F U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D R F2 R D' F' R' 
294. 10.53 R B2 R L2 D2 B U' R B2 D F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 
295. 11.48 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U F R B' F' D U2 L U' F' 
296. 10.85 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F R D' F' D' U' B D2 R2 B2 
297. 11.00 D' F2 U2 L2 B F D2 R2 B L2 F2 L U' R' B' U L' U' R 
298. 10.49 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 R D L2 D U B2 F' L2 B' D 
299. 13.57 R2 U' B2 D L' F U D R' U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 
300. 10.86 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F2 R' B L2 U2 F2 D B2 R 
301. 10.45 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L D' U2 R' D U' F D' F' 
302. 8.65 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U' F' D' R2 D2 L' F L2 
303. 11.10 U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R' U' R2 U2 B' L U' L' U2 R 
304. 10.05 U' F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 R F2 R F' L' F' U L' D2 
305. 10.93 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' B F L' B L2 D U2 F L' 
306. 12.11 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' R' U L' F U2 R' B R U B 
307. 11.50 B' R2 B' L F R U' F U L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2 U L 
308. 10.90 R' U2 F' L2 D' L2 F2 R F' D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 R 
309. 11.12 L B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' R' U' B' L D L' D' F2 R' 
310. 10.87 L U2 L' U' D B L U F' R2 D2 L B2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 
311. 8.98 L' R2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' F L B2 D' R2 D R' F' 
312. 10.23 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R' U' F L' B2 U' R' F L2 B 
313. 12.53 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L U B2 F R D' B' L F2 D B2 
314. 6.22 U R F' B2 R' F2 D2 R' B U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 
315. 11.82 R2 L' F' L' B' U B2 R2 D R' D2 F2 D2 F U2 F L2 F' R2 L2 D2 
316. 10.34 L2 U2 B' F' R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D' U' B D2 F R' F' L' B' R 
317. 10.48 L' D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 U B2 F R' B F2 R2 F U2 F R' 
318. 12.11 L' R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R F L' R' B' F L' U' 
319. 11.16 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U' R2 L U L2 D U F' D' U' B U2 
320. 11.09 D' R2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' D' L F' R' D' U2 L B' R 
321. 12.47 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' B2 F D2 L' B L' U' F L U R' 
322. 12.29 U2 B R2 D2 B' F' R2 B' L2 B R2 U' B' R' B' L D' U' L' D' U2 
323. 12.50 U' R' B' L F' D' F D' F D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 
324. 11.15 F L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 F' R' U' F' L' B' F D2 L' 
325. 12.18 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L' U F' U R B' R U L' F 
326. 9.75 D L2 U R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L B' U F' L' D L2 U R U2 
327. 11.32 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L R' D2 B F2 D L' D2 B' L 
328. 10.23 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B U B' D' U' L B' L2 
329. 9.64 R2 B U2 R D F' U D2 R F' U2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L 
330. 10.89 B2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D F' U' R' B2 D2 F D L' R D 
331. 8.98 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 B L' D2 F' D2 U' R2 D2 F L' 
332. 10.11 B2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' F U2 F' D L D L' R D' B U' 
333. 10.51 D U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' R' B R' F D F' L F2 R' 
334. 11.32 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R U L B2 U R' B F R' 
335. 10.80 B2 R U2 L' D2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 D' F L2 D2 B2 L2 R U' B' F2 
336. 11.17 B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 U B L F R' B' F2 R' D2 B L' 
337. 10.08 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U R2 L' F U2 B' D' L D' L2 R' F' U2 
338. 8.88 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 L U R F U' B2 R' D2 R F' 
339. 11.10 L2 B' L2 B F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F L' F D R2 D U2 F L U' B' 
340. 10.90 R' D U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B D2 L' U' L' F' L' D2 F' 
341. 10.77 R' B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 D' B2 R' F U' L2 F2 D2 L' 
342. 10.02 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 F' R2 B2 L U' L' B F R U2 
343. 11.05 U L' B2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 D' L' D L2 F L' F2 R' 
344. 10.13 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U L2 U' B D U' L F' D2 L' R U R 
345. 9.93 R B2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 F R2 U L U' B' L' R2 B2 L 
346. 11.26 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 F L' B D' B' D L2 U' F' R 
347. 13.33 B R B2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L R2 B2 D' F U' F' R' F2 L' R2 B' 
348. 10.59 U' R2 B L B2 L' F D R' L F L2 B L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F2 D2 
349. 10.96 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 R2 B D R2 F L' B' R2 D F' R' 
350. 9.34 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U' F R2 D' R U2 B2 F2 D R2 F' 
351. 12.68 R' U R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D F U' B F2 R' U2 L D' L2 
352. 9.88 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 B U L2 F R F' D2 U2 L' F 
353. 9.71 R U' F U' L2 B2 D R L2 U L2 F2 U' D' L2 U D L2 B' 
354. 10.66 F2 U2 R2 B2 L U D2 L B U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 
355. 11.08 D' R2 L2 F' L D' R' F' L' U D2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U' F 
356. 10.83 B U2 F L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 F' U B2 F R' D' L2 F2 R 
357. 9.03 B L U' R B L2 D2 L' D' R2 F D2 F U2 D2 F2 L2 F 
358. 11.03 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 B F' R2 L' F L R U' F2 R2 D2 U' F 
359. 10.83 R' B R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 D2 F' D' B' D L U2 R' D' F2 L' 
360. 11.58 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 F U B R F D L R' U' 
361. 9.44 B' U' F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 B R' F' L' F2 U R' B2 D 
362. 10.85 F D2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F U' L F' U B F D L R D 
363. 11.42 L U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F' U2 L' R U' R' B D R2 F 
364. 9.08 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B' R2 L U' B2 U F D' B' U L2 
365. 10.57 B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 L B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' L2 B' L' F2 L' U2 R' 
366. 12.01 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' F L D2 U' B L B L' R F' 
367. 9.90 L' D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 F U F' U2 L2 D' R' F' U R2 
368. 10.21 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D B2 D' U' B2 L' F' D L' R' B' U R2 D' L2 
369. 11.98 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B' D B2 L B2 R F' L U' B 
370. 12.30 R U B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 D U' R' D2 F D' B2 U B' U2 F 
371. 11.96 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 L' B F' L U F2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 
372. 11.58 R F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L F' R2 D2 U2 B' D' B' L2 
373. 10.68 R L' U2 L' B R' L2 U R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D' 
374. 10.74 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U' L2 U L2 R U B' U' R' U' F' L2 R 
375. 10.43 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L F' R2 D2 U2 L F R D F' 
376. 11.30 R' F2 U2 L B2 F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' D F2 U' R2 D B U2 L' R 
377. 11.66 F U2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 L' U B U F2 L' R U' F' D2 
378. 9.22 F2 L B D2 L' B2 U D2 R' D F B2 R2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 
379. 10.45 D R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F' L U L R U L2 U' F2 R2 
380. 10.87 L F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B D2 U2 L' F R D2 U B2 L' F U 
381. 10.02 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 L' R' D R F D2 U2 L' R F L2 
382. 10.15 L U' R2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 R' B2 F U2 B' D2 U L2 U 
383. 8.99 D2 B' L2 B L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 R' U' B F L' B2 F' L F' 
384. 10.25 D2 U R2 U B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F L R2 F' L2 F2 D B2 D R 
385. 9.01 F U' D2 B' D' F R2 L' B' R2 D2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F B L2 U' 
386. 10.18 B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D R2 U B2 L' D R' D B R2 U2 F2 D' U' 
387. 10.95 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 D L' B2 D2 R U L' R D' 
388. 11.78 B' D F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F L D R' U' B' L' B F 
389. 10.04 U D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F2 L2 B L' D B2 D L' F 
390. 8.37 D R B2 L R D2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 D' L' F2 L' U2 B2 F' L' B2 
391. 7.95 U R' D2 B2 L R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B' U' R' D' B2 R U F' L 
392. 12.18 U2 L2 F2 U2 B F R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U' B' R' D B2 L' B R' B' 
393. 11.43 U2 B' U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 L' R2 D' F2 R2 F R2 D2 R 
394. 10.71 U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 F U2 F U2 L2 U' L' B' D' R F' D' F R2 
395. 11.09 U2 B U2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 F D2 B D' B L2 F R2 U' F2 R' F2 
396. 9.10 D F' R' D B2 D' F2 R2 B' L D2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 
397. 11.11 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 R B' L' D2 F' L2 R' U F' R 
398. 10.08 U L D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L U2 L F2 R' U' B D2 L2 B' U L F 
399. 10.07 D2 B2 U' B' U2 L' U2 F D F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U2 B' 
400. 10.84 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 R U2 B2 L D2 F D2 R D2 U' F L' D2 
401. 10.75 B L B R' D' R2 B' U F' D2 L2 B L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F R 
402. 9.16 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L B' L2 D F' U2 B' L' D2 U2 
403. 9.05 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U F R2 D' L U L2 R' D' B U2 
404. 9.38 F' R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' F' U' R2 B' U2 L2 F U' 
405. 10.44 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 F' D2 L' U' B2 R' B2 R B D' L2 
406. 11.42 L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D F2 D R D B' L' B D B' 
407. 10.18 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R U B' D L' R2 
408. 14.93 D' U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B L2 U R' D R D2 R' U2 B2 
409. 10.37 L' D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F R2 D' F R' B' F R 
410. 10.14 L2 B' D' F2 R' L' D L U' F U2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 F' U2 
411. 10.10 R' D' F2 L D' B R' L2 B U' B2 U D L2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 
412. 10.14 F2 L B2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L F D' R U' L2 D' L' F' U B 
413. 8.75 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' F' U2 F' R2 F2 D F2 R' U2 R2 B2 L B R2 
414. 8.26 D L F L' D2 R' B R2 D' R D2 F2 B2 L U2 R L2 F2 D2 R' 
415. 8.63 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B U L B' F L R' D B' R2 
416. 10.64 F D R L2 D' B U2 L' D L D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 
417. 12.68 L2 B2 R B2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 U B2 L' B' L' R2 U2 F U R2 
418. 9.75 R' B2 U2 L B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 B' D2 L' B2 F U' R D' U' 
419. 10.16 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 B R D F L' F2 U L2 D 
420. 10.72 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U L D2 U R U2 R' B L B2 U' 
421. 10.93 U2 B L2 B D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 B' L' F' R' D L2 D F' R2 D2 U' 
422. 11.11 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' L' B F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 R 
423. 9.51 L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' B' D2 L' D2 B' L U2 L U' B' 
424. 12.07 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L' R2 B2 L' B' U F' R D 
425. 11.04 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R F U' B2 L2 D U2 B' L' F' 
426. 10.98 R2 B R2 D2 U2 B U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D' L' U F' R' U2 B' D2 F' D' 
427. 13.73 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 B D2 U B' U2 R F D2 U' L 
428. 11.23 R B2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B' L B' R' U L2 U' B D 
429. 10.20 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D F' L' F' R2 U L2 R' F' D2 R 
430. 10.71 L2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 L' R' D R' D2 U F' R' U F2 
431. 9.95 L2 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 D F2 D F2 B' D2 R' F' D' R2 F L' U' R 
432. 11.48 L2 U F' U F U2 B2 D R B U2 F D2 F U2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 
433. 10.36 L B' L2 B R' B' R2 D B F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L' 
434. 11.17 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 D' L' U2 B' F D2 L' D' L2 
435. 9.80 F2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 D' F D' F L' U' R' D L' F 
436. 8.93 D' F L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 U F' R B2 R B U2 B 
437. 10.87 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R' F' B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 
438. 13.63 F U' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R D' B D2 L' F' U' R2 D' 
439. 11.92 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 L' B F' R2 D' F' U2 R 
440. 8.75 F' R2 U B L2 U F D' B R U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R' L' F2 L B2 
441. 9.39 R D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R' B2 U F L2 U2 L' F2 R 
442. 11.37 U' D2 R B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R D2 L U2 F R B2 L' D B' L' F 
443. 12.07 F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 B U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L U F' 
444. 11.69 R2 U B U R U D' F2 R' F' L' U2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R F' 
445. 12.42 D R' F' L D2 F U' L2 F B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U D B2 U2 
446. 11.63 B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F U2 F R F D2 U' 
447. 10.77 U F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B D' B D2 B L U B2 F2 
448. 11.39 R F B2 D' L B' L2 U B2 U' D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 
449. 12.37 R U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 B L' R2 D' F 
450. 8.02 F' U2 L' U R' F D2 R' F' D2 B R2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B L 
451. 8.78 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 D B' R B' U L' F2 L D' 
452. 9.30 L' B' L' U' B' L' B L F' U R2 U' D F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 
453. 13.41 D F2 U B' D L U2 R U L' F2 R B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 
454. 9.71 F2 R F2 U B' R' U R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R L2 B2 L' U2 D2 R2 
455. 8.63 F' D B2 D' R F B U' R2 L U2 D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 U2 L2 U' 
456. 10.40 R D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F' R' D B' D2 F R' F2 D' 
457. 10.64 D' L' F U R' U R2 B2 L D' F2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 U 
458. 9.87 D' R2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 B L' F' L' F' D' R' D2 L B2 
459. 9.77 B U2 B D2 F' U2 B' U2 B D2 F U' L' F' U2 L2 R F' L2 U2 B 
460. 11.61 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B' D' R2 F U' L' D' R' D2 R2 
461. 9.47 R U B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 L' U L2 R2 B' F' U F' R 
462. 16.90 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F L D' B' F' U2 B L2 R F 
463. 10.45 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U R' B L F D2 F R' B F2 
464. 10.54 F' L' F2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R F2 B' D2 B' R U L' D R2 U 
465. 10.56 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F D' B D2 U2 L D' U' 
466. 8.73 R F' D2 B' D2 L2 B U2 L2 F R2 B2 L D' L R' B' D2 U L' 
467. 11.91 F2 B2 L F' R F L' B U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 L 
468. 11.37 U D R' U F' B D R' B' U' B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 
469. 10.98 R2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' F' L F' U B F2 R2 D 
470. 10.94 B R2 B L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U L D' R2 F U2 B R' B' F2 
471. 10.75 U L' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 B L' U' L B2 F R' F' L' 
472. 10.76 D' F B D2 L' U B' L' U B2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 L 
473. 10.13 B' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' L' R B' R F2 D' L B D 
474. 11.39 B' D2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R' D' F' L U' R B U B2 
475. 9.28 U' R B' D' L2 F B2 L' B2 D2 F2 B2 U F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 
476. 9.25 U2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' B R' B' U' F L B F U2 F' 
477. 13.60 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 D2 R U2 D' R2 B' L' F' R2 U' R' F2 
478. 9.19 U B' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 B L2 D L D' U F R' F2 U2 F 
479. 12.79 R D' F2 R U2 B U' F2 U F2 L' U2 R F2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 
480. 8.71 F' D2 F U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 L D' B U F' D' F' D L U 
481. 11.18 B2 D' B R' U' B2 U2 L' U F U2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 R B2 R B2 U2 
482. 11.98 L' F U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F R U F R D' U' B' 
483. 9.41 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F' D U2 F' R D' L B' F2 D' 
484. 11.44 F' R L U R B D' R' F R' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' 
485. 9.31 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' F' L U B2 F' R D' B D' F2 
486. 11.30 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' R' U' R2 B' U' B2 U B R F 
487. 11.95 L2 F' D2 B F D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F D L U R' B' F' R' D' L R 
488. 10.37 R' D2 F B D F2 L B' D R2 F U2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F' 
489. 11.12 U L2 D B2 D L2 F2 D L2 D' R F' D2 L' F2 L' D U R 
490. 9.47 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 U' F R D' B' F' R' 
491. 9.87 D2 L D2 R2 D2 L U2 R' F2 R' D2 F' D L2 B D L U' L2 R 
492. 10.83 U' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L D F' U2 B L2 U F' R B' 
493. 9.27 F L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F D B' L F' U' B2 F2 R 
494. 10.27 D U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L' U F' L' B' D' B R2 B' U 
495. 9.11 D B2 U R' U' D' B' R' D F B' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 
496. 9.48 L' U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F' L D L' B2 R' U B2 
497. 9.73 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D L F' D R' U' R' F R B2 R' 
498. 11.41 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U B L R F' D' R' B' L B F' 
499. 8.12 U' D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F L' U2 F2 D R' B L' B2 
500. 9.10 F' U L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L D2 U' F' R2 U L' B' F 
501. 10.47 B D2 U2 B U2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B L F U B2 F L2 R F R D' 
502. 13.49 R' B F U2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 D F' L R' D2 F' 
503. 10.83 U B R2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L2 F' D' R2 U2 B F L' F2 
504. 10.97 U L2 D' L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D2 B' R U' F D2 F2 R D B2 R' 
505. 10.17 D2 B D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L U' L2 D' R' B' F U R U' 
506. 11.00 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 U' R2 B' D2 L' U' L' F2 U' B2 F R' 
507. 10.93 U D' L2 F B2 U' R B' U2 L' U R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 
508. 10.06 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L' U' B' L R2 B' R' B D B 
509. 11.94 B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' F2 R' D' U2 L B' D U2 
510. 11.80 D' R2 D F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F' L' D' B2 D' B D F2 D R 
511. 10.28 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D R2 D2 B R U2 L B' D' R' F2 L2 B 
512. 10.31 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B L' D2 U' F' D' F2 L2 B2 R2 
513. 11.15 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' B' D' B R2 D2 B' L' U L' B 
514. 11.14 R D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 L' R2 F U R' U' L' D' 
515. 9.93 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B R U R' U2 L2 B' R B' R' 
516. 11.22 L2 B U2 F D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 D B R' D2 U' L F R D2 R 
517. 10.43 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 L D2 U' L' D' L B2 L' U2 F2 
518. 9.83 L2 F B2 U F R' L' U D2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' 
519. 8.88 U R2 B2 R2 F U' B' R' U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' 
520. 11.71 L D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F' U' R2 U' L' D' L' F 
521. 9.11 F2 D R2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' L' R D' F U L2 F' L U2 
522. 10.88 L' B2 R F D' L F' U2 F L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 
523. 11.47 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' L' B R2 B2 F' D2 F' R F U' 
524. 10.22 D U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R D L U2 B R B2 R2 D 
525. 10.41 L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L U' B' D' B' L' B F' L2 B' 
526. 10.59 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B' D2 R' B L F' L' B' D' U2 
527. 11.61 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 L D2 F' R D L R F2 R D' 
528. 10.46 R F' B2 D R2 L2 F' U F' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R L2 B2 R2 
529. 12.98 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 B L R' D' B F2 D F U' B2 F2 
530. 9.96 F D B' U2 L' U' D B2 L' F' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' R' 
531. 10.47 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R F U R B2 R2 D' R B2 U' 
532. 11.11 U L F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 F D R2 U B U2 F R 
533. 10.91 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D L' F' D' R B' U' L' F L' R 
534. 9.43 F L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 U F L R B R B D' L B 
535. 9.75 D F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R' F U' F' L' B2 F2 L U2 B 
536. 11.71 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 F L' B U' F' U' L B' D2 
537. 11.90 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L R B2 F2 U' F' D' 
538. 11.96 F' D B R U B' D R' D2 B' D L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
539. 9.97 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U B2 D' R B2 U' F D' R B F2 D2 
540. 10.04 D R2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L' B' L' U F' D F2 U R2 U2 
541. 11.14 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R U2 L' D2 F' L D' R2 D F U2 F2 U F 
542. 13.76 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U B2 L2 F2 U B' R2 B' L F L U2 L2 D' F 
543. 12.30 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L F2 U F' U2 R' B' R D' B' 
544. 10.75 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' F' R' B R F D2 L U R F' 
545. 10.68 L' U2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L D F R2 U' F L D' L' 
546. 11.70 U2 L2 F R2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F R U2 F2 L U' L U B R2 D 
547. 11.16 L2 B' R2 D2 B F D2 B' D2 U2 L' U' L R' D B2 L' F' L2 F2 
548. 9.76  U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' R' F L' U L' R F' L2 
549. 11.68 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D U F2 U' B2 R' B' F2 L D' R F' R U' R 
550. 10.97 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 F L2 B' U' L' D R U' F2 R2 
551. 8.88 R' D2 F' U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 D' B' D' L' R2 B' F' D' U 
552. 9.90 B' L D' R' F L2 F2 B L D U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 F' L2 B L2 
553. 9.15 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U F2 U B2 L2 U L B' D U' F2 U2 L' F R' D 
554. 9.29 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F U' L' F2 R D U2 L 
555. 12.44 R F2 L' R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 F D F U L' F' R B R D 
556. 9.66 B' D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R U2 F D R B' L' R2 U' 
557. 10.64 U' L' F' D L2 U F' U R U R2 U R2 F2 U D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' 
558. 9.32 R U' L2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B' D2 B U2 R' U B' L' 
559. 10.19 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 R B2 U' B' D U' F2 R2 B' U2 L R 
560. 11.05 U L' F' R' D' F2 U2 F L F2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D 
561. 11.77 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D B' L B2 F' L F D2 U2 
562. 10.61 R F D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F R2 F L2 R2 D R' U' B' D2 U' B' R D2 
563. 10.34 F R D' L F U B2 R' B D B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 F2 
564. 11.17 B R F' U R' F R D2 F' L F2 L U2 L B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 
565. 10.12 U' B' L2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L' U F' L R D' F R2 F2 
566. 9.50 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F' R' D2 F2 L2 D B' L' B' F 
567. 11.26 U D' L F' U' R F2 D L U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B R 
568. 10.88 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' B2 D F U L U2 L R' 
569. 12.60 R L' B2 R D' R' F R' L' B' F2 U2 R2 U D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 
570. 12.41 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 R U' R2 F2 D R B' 
571. 12.49 R' F R U F' R' B' D' F D B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 D' 
572. 9.77 F U2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 D L F' R2 D' R' D' B2 F2 D 
573. 12.58 B' L B2 D' L F' R' U' F U L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B' 
574. 12.94 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' D L B' U2 F U 
575. 10.82 F' U R2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' B L F' R2 D' R' D U2 
576. 11.49 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' U' L' U2 B D U' F' U2 L2 F' 
577. 8.15 R' U2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 F U2 L' R B' D' F2 D F2 
578. 9.90 L2 R' D2 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 B' R2 B' F' L2 U' F2 R2 D' 
579. 8.64 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' D U B' D2 L R2 D R' D 
580. 9.49 B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F' L B F R' F' L D' 
581. 8.33 D' L B' D2 L B2 L U L F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 D2 
582. 8.83 L' U' B2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 R' D U2 R2 F' L B2 
583. 10.09 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R B F' D F R2 B' L' B U' 
584. 9.20 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 U2 D L U L2 B' R' D' B D' 
585. 11.72 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 L U2 L R B D2 B U' F2 R B U2 L2 F' 
586. 9.01 D' F' L F' R2 D' L F' D2 R L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L D' 
587. 12.95 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' D B' F L R' U' L U' 
588. 12.09 B L2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 D' U' R' D2 B' D L' F D2 B' 
589. 8.80 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D U2 R2 L' F U2 R B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 
590. 10.67 L U' L' F' B2 U B2 D U2 L D2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 R2 L' B2 F' 
591. 12.51 R' F B L U' L2 B2 U' B' D' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' 
592. 9.52 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 D2 B U2 F R' F' L' D' F' L2 D2 U' L2 
593. 8.57 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 U' R B2 L' U2 B2 D F' R2 F 
594. 10.14 U2 D2 L D R2 D' F R2 U' B' U2 R2 F' R2 L2 F L2 D2 B' 
595. 10.03 R' U' R U' R U' D' F L B U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 
596. 10.49 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R' B' R U F R2 U' F' D2 
597. 11.93 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B R D' L2 B' F2 L' B U' B' 
598. 12.78 B2 U2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F D' B L' B' D L2 R B2 U2 B' 
599. 11.83 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 U' L B U L B2 D B2 R 
600. 12.15 B D' F L2 B' L' F D2 L B2 U F2 B2 U2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R 
601. 10.92 B D2 B L B' U R' U F B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 
602. 9.82 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D F L2 R D' B' D F2 R B' U' 
603. 8.36 F' U D2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 R D2 L U2 R L2 B2 R' U2 B2 U 
604. 13.59 F D F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R B2 R U2 B2 L F2 R2 
605. 9.10 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 D F' L U2 L D L D2 B2 F' 
606. 12.81 D U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F L2 D' B' D' B' L' B' D' L' 
607. 12.71 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F L2 R U' R2 U' L' F D2 R' 
608. 14.56 L2 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B F L D L2 B2 R U R' U 
609. 11.96 U2 B2 R2 U' F U' R L2 D R2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 
610. 9.42 F' U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U F' R U2 B' U' B L D2 
611. 13.03 F U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 B2 D' B R U' F L D2 R' D U2 
612. 8.94 U' D2 F2 R2 B D R' B' L D2 R2 L2 B' U2 B D2 F' D2 F' R2 
613. 8.66 D' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' U B' D F' U' F D L2 
614. 10.17 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' R2 U L D' B' L F2 R U' L2 B D2 
615. 10.66 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 R F2 D B' F' L' U R2 B' R2 
616. 9.92 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 L F2 L2 B U L2 D U' R U2 B F2 U 
617. 10.85 D2 L' B' U' L2 D' B' D F' D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 
618. 10.57 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' D B L U' R' U2 F2 U2 
619. 8.63 R2 D B2 L2 D' U R2 B2 D R2 L' U2 B R U F' D R B R2 
620. 11.06 L F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 U B2 D B R B F R2 U2 F2 R' F2 
621. 9.62 F' B U2 D2 R U R2 L D R U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 F U2 F D2 L2 U2 
622. 8.77 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B F L2 F L B2 R F U2 R' U R2 F R' 
623. 9.79 F2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R' F2 D' B U2 F2 R' U 
624. 11.50 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 D' L F' R2 D F' D B2 D' B2 
625. 8.60 B L2 F2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 F' D' U2 F' D2 B F D2 U' 
626. 9.69 B2 D2 B R2 B' D2 B R2 F' U2 B' L D R U B' D' U F D' 
627. 8.25 R2 L' F' U F' D2 F' D L U F2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 B2 L 
628. 9.37 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F' U2 B' L' R2 B2 F' R U F2 
629. 8.13 R' U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F D2 U2 L' F U' R B' F 
630. 8.23 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D F D' L' R2 B' D2 U2 L' R2 
631. 9.11 L2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L R' U' B' U' R' U' L' R' 
632. 12.56 B2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L F' R' B U L2 F L' R2 D' 
633. 10.35 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' B R2 B D' F2 L U F' U2 R' 
634. 9.23 B' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R F U2 B U' R2 B2 L2 D 
635. 9.76 U' R' U2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L' F R' F D' L' B F' L' 
636. 10.54 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 D B L' U F2 R' B' U' L R 
637. 8.23 D' B' R2 U R' F' U2 R' F L' U R2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 
638. 9.37 R' U2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 R B' L' D2 U B D2 L' B2 
639. 10.93 D' F' U2 B' U2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' B2 D B' L2 B2 L D R' 
640. 10.95 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 B L2 U2 R B2 F' D2 F' U' L2 B U' 
641. 10.71 D' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 R B' L D F R2 D' F2 U R 
642. 7.32 D' L2 D2 B2 R B2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R B' D L D U2 L 
643. 10.25 U' F2 U B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R D' B' D' F2 U' L D' R D 
644. 11.05 D' L U2 L D' L2 F D F L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 L2 R 
645. 9.01 F U2 L2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 D F2 U B' D2 F' R' B2 R 
646. 10.05 D2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 D' F L' D2 F' D2 B R' U' B2 
647. 9.06 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F U R D' L2 D' L U L' D2 
648. 8.40 U' R2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D' R' D2 U' B' L D2 R' B 
649. 11.52 D U2 R2 D L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F R F2 L2 D L2 B' F2 L' D2 
650. 9.43 L' D2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R F D' B2 U2 B F R' B2 
651. 10.83 B U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 U' L' F' R' B' R B' L R U 
652. 9.45 R U R2 D U2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L D' R' B' F2 U' L2 U2 F' 
653. 11.25 F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F U2 F R B2 L' D2 B U L' B2 U' F' 
654. 9.51 R' D F2 U F U L F L' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L F2 D2 B' 
655. 9.79 R' B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D U B' R' B' F L2 U' L' F2 U' 
656. 9.96 B2 U2 D' L B L2 B' L' F L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 
657. 8.73 B' F' D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U' F' R' F D2 U2 L' B R D F2 
658. 9.65 B' F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' B F U R B R B2 L 
659. 8.34 F' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 D' L F U R F' L D' U B 
660. 13.06 L D' R2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 B' R' D B R2 B D2 B' D2 
661. 9.70 B' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 D B' F2 D L' B' D2 R D2 B' 
662. 7.95 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 L U F U2 R2 D F' L' U' F2 
663. 10.79 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 U F' R' D2 R' U F2 L2 B' U2 L' 
664. 9.99 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' R F2 L F' D' R B' F2 R' F 
665. 10.02 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D U F2 B' R B2 D U2 L B2 R' B 
666. 9.65 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F U' F' R U B' F' L U B 
667. 10.27 U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 B L D' B L' U F U2 
668. 7.91 U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 R' D2 B U2 R' U B2 U' B D L' B2 
669. 11.87 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 D' U' L' F U' B' R F2 D L U' 
670. 11.39 D' R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L D F2 R D L' U' F' R D 
671. 8.42 U F' U F B' R' F2 D F L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D 
672. 12.02 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L F' L2 B2 U R' F2 R2 U' F2 
673. 10.23 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F R B U' B2 D' F' U' B2 L2 
674. 8.80 U B2 L' D' F' D F2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L B' 
675. 10.59 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 F' U' L2 F2 L B' U2 R2 F2 U' 
676. 12.11 R' B2 U' R2 D U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 B U' B F R U2 
677. 9.55 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 R D L2 B' L' B L F2 U L 
678. 11.45 B D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 B' U' B' R F R2 F' L D 
679. 9.24 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B L' B U B2 F L' R' F L 
680. 9.93 D' F2 L' B2 R2 B R U2 D' B F2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 
681. 9.60 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D F U' L2 B L U' B' L R' 
682. 8.38 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F L U' F' U2 B' D F2 R2 F2 
683. 9.31 B F D2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B' F' L U' B R2 U F' L' U' L D' U' 
684. 11.87 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 B L U L2 U B L' B2 L' R2 
685. 10.37 U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D R' F2 R' F L R' B D' L' R 
686. 9.08 U R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U B2 R' B' D L' D' L' R' F U' L 
687. 10.06 R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 L' R' U L D2 L' D' R2 F' U' 
688. 10.83 R' U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 D B L2 D2 L2 D' F R U2 L2 
689. 9.42 B' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 D B2 U' B' R U' L' F2 L D' 
690. 10.85 D B2 R2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L' U' B' D B' F' R2 F L U R' 
691. 10.14 F' R2 L' U B' R' B' D B' R2 B2 U D' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U 
692. 9.48 U' B2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F' R' B2 D' B L F2 D2 R U' 
693. 8.61 U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' B' R2 F2 U B2 F D B' F2 
694. 9.90 R' D2 R2 U L' B2 L2 B' R2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 B2 
695. 10.21 F' U D2 B2 L B' R D' R' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U D' R2 B2 D F2 L 
696. 10.13 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 F L U L' B' D' R U L' F2 
697. 9.47 D2 L U F' D2 F' L' F' U F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' 
698. 8.43 D' L F2 B' D L' F L' B' U2 R2 F' B L2 B D2 B D2 U' 
699. 11.54 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R F2 R' F2 U R2 U R F' L D' B R' F' 
700. 10.10 B R' U2 L B2 L2 F2 L U2 R D2 F2 U' B' F' R' U R2 F' D2 
701. 11.16 L2 D2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' D L U' F U2 L2 F L R2 
702. 9.66 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F' U' L B L U2 F2 D' R' 
703. 10.34 B2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F D B' L F2 R' U2 F' R B U 
704. 12.09 U R U D' L D2 F' R' B2 D' R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 
705. 8.24 D' B2 F U2 B D2 R2 B' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L F' U' F' L2 R B L 
706. 10.48 F' D R2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' F' L' F' U2 R' F' U L2 D' 
707. 9.37 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U' B2 L' U L' F' R U B' F' 
708. 9.69 U L2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D U' F L D R B L B' F2 D' U2 
709. 9.07 U R' D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R D2 U2 L B' R2 B2 R' D' L D' F 
710. 11.61 B' D L U2 R' U B2 U F' D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 
711. 11.31 D' L' F2 R U2 B2 F2 R B2 L R U2 F' L R' B' L' U2 L D' 
712. 10.85 L2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 B2 L2 F' D U2 R B' L B L' D2 B' D 
713. 8.95 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' L D R2 F2 R F L2 F2 U2 L' 
714. 11.45 B' L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B L R' D2 B' F' D' B' D 
715. 11.10 B R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F' R2 U L2 R' F' L2 D' R2 
716. 11.20 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L D2 L' U F R' D R' 
717. 9.80 R' U2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 L D R2 U2 L F R2 D' R B' R' 
718. 10.87 B2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' D R' F' U' F' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 
719. 9.84 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' U2 B R2 U' L F2 U' R D U2 F' 
720. 9.93 F' R' B D' R2 F2 B' L' F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R' 
721. 9.17 D' F2 L F' U2 L2 U R' B U2 B2 R D2 F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 L' F' 
722. 10.08 R2 D U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L B' L2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 
723. 9.20 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F U' F2 L' B2 R B' F2 D' U 
724. 10.00 L D' L2 F2 R' F2 B U' L' D' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 
725. 8.78 U' L' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R D B2 U' R U R' D2 F 
726. 10.30 B L2 B2 U2 F L2 F D2 F' D2 F' U B F2 L' F' U' R D2 B2 F 
727. 7.83 B L' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 L U B L' F R2 B D2 B' 
728. 11.24 B2 R' U' B' R' F2 L2 B D F2 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 D R2 D' F 
729. 7.58 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L D' B' F D R2 B L F' 
730. 8.55 R B2 U F R U2 L B' R' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 
731. 8.37 F' B2 R U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 D L U2 F2 L D2 U2 B D' 
732. 11.85 F U R' D' R2 B D B R U D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 
733. 11.03 U' R2 L2 D' B' R' B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 F' B' 
734. 10.77 B2 U2 R B2 U2 L R U2 R D2 B2 D R' U L2 D2 R B L2 R' F 
735. 9.62 B2 U B' U2 D' R L' U' F L' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 
736. 9.96 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 B D U2 B R F D2 R B' U 
737. 9.29 B' D' L2 B2 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R F2 L2 B D U L' U2 
738. 11.46 U' L' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 D U R' B2 R B' D2 F2 
739. 10.80 B2 L B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 B' U' B' U R F' U' R B 
740. 9.75 F L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 F D' L' B F2 L D' F' R' 
741. 12.59 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R D2 F L' R U2 B F U2 
742. 10.17 L2 D' F2 U2 L' B' D R2 U' R' L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 
743. 10.28 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 L R B' D' F2 L U' F' L B' 
744. 11.55 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L U' L2 D R U F D L2 R' 
745. 10.36 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D L F' L U2 L' U R B2 D 
746. 11.26 L2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' F D2 F2 D' L' U R' D B' 
747. 8.96 D' L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 F' D U' L2 F D R F 
748. 10.50 L U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R U2 B U2 R D F R2 B2 
749. 9.26 L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' F L2 R' D2 F2 R B2 F2 R D 
750. 11.38 D' F2 U L F' B2 R U' R2 F' B' R2 L2 B R2 F U2 B U2 L' 
751. 10.72 B2 D2 F L2 U' R' U R' F2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 
752. 9.81 L' U' L B U2 F' L D B2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' 
753. 9.48 L2 B' U2 L F' U' F2 B L' B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D 
754. 10.63 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D2 F' R D F' L' B U' B' L B' 
755. 10.76 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F L U2 B D B L' F R U' 
756. 12.94 R' F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' D2 F' D F' U' L' B R D U2 F' 
757. 10.96 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 U R2 D L U B' R' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F' U 
758. 9.49 R L' F' L' B U F' R B' U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 
759. 10.38 D' B R F' D B' U F R' B L2 F B2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 
760. 10.96 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R' F D2 B D' B D2 L F2 R2 U 
761. 9.38 B' L2 U L2 B2 F2 D U L2 R2 U L B' R' D F2 D U2 R2 
762. 10.52 U2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B D2 B2 U2 F' L D2 L2 U' L' F' R' D2 F' 
763. 8.92 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 R2 L' F U2 R2 D' R' D2 B2 D B' 
764. 10.83 L2 D' R2 U R2 U R' B' U2 L2 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' F2 R' 
765. 9.96 R' L2 U' F2 D B R F R' F U2 F U2 L2 B L2 D2 F' U2 R2 
766. 11.87 R' D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D U L2 U' B L U R' D' L' R U L' 
767. 12.02 F2 U' R D' F' D' L' B' R U2 D2 R2 F2 B L2 B' R2 L2 B2 
768. 10.10 R2 F' U' L' U L F' L D' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F 
769. 10.25 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L' F R U' L U2 L' B F 
770. 9.29 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 U F U' R F2 D B L2 U' 
771. 10.79 B2 R B2 R' D2 L' R D2 U2 F2 U L2 B' R B2 D2 B' U L' 
772. 9.23 F2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B' F' R' F' L2 F' L2 U' L R B' 
773. 8.68 R F' U2 L' F L2 D' F2 L' U2 B L2 D2 B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' 
774. 9.93 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 R' F' U' F' D' R' B' U L2 U' 
775. 9.57 F' R2 B2 D' R U L D' B' R B2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R 
776. 11.78 F2 U' L' U B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 F B D 
777. 10.18 B2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' B' F' D L' U B' L' B' R U' 
778. 11.10 R' B' D2 L2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B F' D2 U' R' F D2 U2 R' D R2 D' 
779. 10.76 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D F R' B' L U F U F' D R 
780. 10.83 B L B' L U L U2 R2 F B2 R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' 
781. 10.11 B2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 L D' F' U' L' F' L2 U' B2 U2 
782. 9.81 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R' B2 F L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L' 
783. 9.93 F R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L B' F U' B R2 F U L' 
784. 10.52 R2 L2 D F' R2 L' D' L D R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' R' 
785. 11.14 D L2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 L' F D2 U' R' B L' R B U2 
786. 10.18 U F' D2 B R2 B D2 R2 B R2 B2 U B' L D U2 R F' U2 B 
787. 8.87 L2 U' F U' R' D L' F' U L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' 
788. 7.87 F2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 R U2 B2 U R2 D R2 B U' 
789. 11.60 B L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L' F R B' R D' B' F D 
790. 10.73 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 F D U' R' F U' R' D L' D' L2 
791. 10.41 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R B' L2 B2 U B' F2 U L' R2 
792. 9.57 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F' R U L D2 R B2 R' 
793. 9.67 F U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 U L2 R' F L2 F' D' L 
794. 11.08 U' D B2 R' L' U' R2 L D B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F B2 L2 F2 D2 
795. 11.75 U' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R F L' R D' F2 U' B' L' U 
796. 9.30 L F2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 B L U2 F' U R D F L2 D2 
797. 10.17 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L U2 D L' U' R2 D F D' R2 F' 
798. 9.29 L' U B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D F L' R' U' R2 B U2 B2 U2 
799. 12.58 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L B L U L' D2 B2 D' B U2 
800. 10.21 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B R2 L B' F' L' D' F' U2 L' B R2 
801. 10.79 D' B L2 R2 F' U2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 L B U2 R2 U F' L2 R2 U' 
802. 12.69 U' L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 L F' U' R2 D2 R F' U L 
803. 11.01 R' L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R' U2 L D2 U' R' B D B' 
804. 10.15 F' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' B L2 B F L U R' 
805. 12.88 R' U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 B' D' L' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 
806. 9.98 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D R' D L' U' B' D L2 R F' R2 
807. 11.34 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U L' D2 F U' R2 U B F' 
808. 12.86 U F2 D B2 U R2 U R2 U R2 F2 R' F U' L2 F2 U2 R' B D' F 
809. 13.17 D B2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 L2 B U2 R2 B' U' L D L D B' R D' F2 
810. 13.00 B' U' F2 L2 B' U' D L' D2 F R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 
811. 9.84 L2 R F2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 D' B' F' L' D F2 L2 F2 U2 
812. 9.95 R' B U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B' D2 L D B' F' R U' B2 R F' 
813. 9.84 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B U F' L' R D' R2 
814. 8.76 B2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L' D2 U F L F R B2 R' U2 
815. 9.74 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F R2 B L2 U' F2 L B L' B D2 F D F' 
816. 9.23 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' D F D' B2 R' B' D' 
817. 9.62 L B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L F L F' D2 U L' U 
818. 9.33 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 L D' R2 F U2 B L F2 D' 
819. 9.50 D' L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F' U2 F2 L' B F' D2 R B2 
820. 9.72 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R' D2 R2 D B2 L F' D' F' 
821. 12.24 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' F' L2 R B' U R2 U R' B2 D 
822. 14.94 D' R2 B R L B' U F' B U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D F' 
823. 9.08 U2 F L U2 B R2 F2 U' F' U2 F U2 B U2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L' 
824. 12.27 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' B' D F2 D2 L' D F' R2 U 
825. 9.72 L R D2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' L B' L2 F' U' R' B' F' R2 
826. 6.68 B L2 B D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R D' F' R' D' U R' B' D2 
827. 11.16 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F' D R2 F' U2 L2 R D' U L' 
828. 11.17 F' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D' U' R2 L U F L' B' U2 B L' F 
829. 9.73 D' B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' R' B U' F2 R' U2 L2 R D 
830. 12.21 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R U B' F U R' D2 U2 
831. 11.76 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 B' R2 U' F2 R' D R2 B2 D' 
832. 11.46 R D2 U2 L2 F' L2 B R2 B F2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 U' B F R' B2 
833. 11.54 D' L2 D2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 U' R D B L' U R' B' F' 
834. 10.90 U F U' B2 D F R D2 B' U R F2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' 
835. 11.18 R' D' L' D' F2 U' R' F' D2 F2 R L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R' B 
836. 11.58 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' D B U2 F2 R U' L' U' 
837. 10.49 R L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 D B U2 L 
838. 11.60 L F' U' R' L' D2 B L U2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L U 
839. 9.12 R' F B R F B2 D' L' D R2 F' U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' 
840. 10.67 F U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F U' R F2 D2 U' R2 F' U R' U2 
841. 10.72 F' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L D2 U2 F2 D2 B U B D 
842. 10.00 U2 R2 D2 F B2 R' U' B2 L' F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 
843. 10.15 D B2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 U R2 B F' D' B L' D R' 
844. 9.88 R' D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B' L R U2 B' L' U F2 L2 
845. 10.81 B' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 D' B' R' B U L F D' B' U' 
846. 10.39 D R2 B' R2 B' R' B2 U L' B' U' L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 
847. 12.90 D F R D2 L B2 L B' U B2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F R2 F 
848. 11.52 D2 R' D2 L F2 L B2 R F2 U2 B2 F' D R' F2 U L U' L2 B2 R' 
849. 11.25 R2 U' B D' L2 B' U' R L2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' B2 U2 L 
850. 9.83 B2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D R2 F' U2 L B' D B2 D 
851. 11.28 B2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 F L' R2 B' R U L' F' L' R2 
852. 11.77 R' D2 B' R2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L F D' L F' U2 F2 R B 
853. 11.94 B' U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B' R D' U2 R B2 
854. 11.66 L U2 F L2 B2 F' D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D F' L D2 R2 F' L2 D' U' 
855. 10.50 D2 L2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U2 F' D L2 R2 F L' B2 R B 
856. 9.02 L' U D2 B' R B2 U' L U2 B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 F B R 
857. 11.08 B' R F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 L B2 F2 L D' U F L' B R2 F2 L2 
858. 12.05 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F U2 B L U' B F U' B' R2 
859. 10.91 F' R' F2 L' B2 L' U2 L D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F L' R2 U F' L2 R' 
860. 10.25 F' D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B R2 B L D R' D2 R' D 
861. 10.44 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 B' L F2 D B' D2 R U' B U' 
862. 11.30 R2 F2 B R D' R D L B2 L2 D R2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 D' R2 B' 
863. 9.61 B' L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 F' D U B L' D U2 L' B' U2 
864. 11.61 U' L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 L B F' R' B' R F2 U 
865. 13.31 F' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L B 
866. 9.72 F2 U2 B2 L B2 R U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U' F' R B' L D 
867. 11.09 F D2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 L B' L2 U2 L' D B' D B2 
868. 11.91 L F2 R U2 L D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U' F' U' F2 R' F R B' R' 
869. 10.68 L' U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F' L R F' R B2 U2 L' B' 
870. 9.75 F' D L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L D2 L R' F' R' D' B2 
871. 10.81 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R D' F D' L F' U R D B2 
872. 11.44 L2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 L B U R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 B 
873. 11.40 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' B L F R U B' D' L B' 
874. 10.08 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 F R2 U2 L' B' F' R' B U2 B' D L2 F2 
875. 12.05 D2 F' L2 B D2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 D' R' D U2 R' U F L' U2 F 
876. 12.66 L2 U B' U' R' U F2 U' R D2 R' B2 L U2 R' F2 R B 
877. 11.25 D2 B D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U B' R' D2 L B L F' R 
878. 8.50 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R U2 F L U R2 B F L2 U' 
879. 12.11 B2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B' F2 D B R' F L2 B2 L F 
880. 9.78 R' U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 R F D' F2 D2 B' D U R 
881. 10.25 B F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R' U' B L' F2 R' D B2 U B' 
882. 11.21 F' R2 B2 D' R' D' L' B U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 B 
883. 9.33 F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 R U B' R2 B L' B2 R' D 
884. 7.97 B' L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 U F2 L B R U' B2 D F L2 
885. 12.60 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L B2 D' L' R B' L' D2 U' L 
886. 10.00 R2 B U' D B' R2 B U2 F' L2 F2 B2 L F2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 
887. 11.42 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 F2 L2 F' U2 D' R' F' R U2 L2 U L2 
888. 9.81 R' B' R' D' F2 L U2 R2 F' R B2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 
889. 10.59 B2 U' D2 F U R' L2 U' L' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 
890. 9.88 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B D' L U' F R' U R' D B2 
891. 11.36 F2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L B2 R2 U2 L' F D B' F2 
892. 11.28 F U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B R U L R D' U2 F2 
893. 10.36 R' D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B D R' D' F' D2 R2 D2 
894. 10.11 L U' F B2 D B' L2 F D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' D' 
895. 10.03 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B2 F' U2 R D' R U' L' F' U F' U2 R2 
896. 12.53 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 R B2 F2 U' L F' L' D2 R2 U' 
897. 8.65 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' L' U2 B U F U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' 
898. 11.44 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R B' L' R2 U B D2 B' L' F' 
899. 12.22 F' L' F2 L' D' R' F' U2 B' U R' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 
900. 11.40 R' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R B L D' R2 B' R D' U' 
901. 11.88 B D F' R' U2 F' U' R B' D R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 
902. 12.13 B2 L2 B U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F D R2 D R' F L' B' L' U 
903. 9.19 U D F' U' D2 R' B' U' B' L R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 B2 D L2 U' B2 
904. 10.18 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' U R' F2 D' B L2 R' U' R' 
905. 10.41 L B2 F2 L D2 B2 L U2 R U2 F2 B' L' D2 F' R D L2 U 
906. 12.55 L' F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F' U' R2 F R F2 L D' F 
907. 10.77 D F B U2 R' U F2 R' B L2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 
908. 11.33 D2 B2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L B2 L2 F2 B D2 F' U F' R D' U L' B2 
909. 9.22 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 D R2 B' D F' R2 U L' U' R 
910. 10.80 R L' D' F B R' B' L2 U' R D2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U' F2 
911. 10.52 F' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R U B' R' F' D R' F' 
912. 9.81 B2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 L' F2 L' F' D L2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 
913. 11.05 R U D2 B' L' U' L' U2 D' F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 R 
914. 11.84 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' U L' F' D2 F2 D' R F2 U' L 
915. 10.36 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' D U F' D R' F D R U' 
916. 11.16 F2 R B2 U2 L R' D2 L' F2 R2 F2 B D L' D2 B' R' F2 R2 U 
917. 12.43 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F U2 B' R' B2 D L U2 R F' 
918. 11.06 F R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D F L D B L B2 R2 B' L' 
919. 10.71 B' D B U' R' F R2 F U L B2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 R' 
920. 11.91 D2 B2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 B2 D R' F' R2 U' F2 L' U' F 
921. 8.94 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B' L F L2 F' D R' D' U R2 
922. 11.03 L D F' R2 B L2 U R' L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 U L 
923. 11.61 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 U B' F2 L' R2 B L' F R' F' 
924. 10.09 D F R L2 U' B R D' L U D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F 
925. 10.63 L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 F L D U B' D' R B2 L2 R 
926. 9.93 R2 B' F2 L2 B L2 D2 F L2 U2 L F' D B U' B R' D' R' 
927. 9.30 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L B2 D2 R' D' F' U L2 D' F' D' R2 D 
928. 9.19 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' R B2 L' U2 R' D' L' B D2 U L R2 B L2 F 
929. 10.77 U B2 L U R2 F B R U L' D2 R L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 
930. 11.20 U D2 L' F' R' U F' U' D' B U L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' D2 L2 D' B2 
931. 10.22 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 U' L' D B' F' D U L2 U B' 
932. 9.93 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R B2 D F' L F2 U2 R2 B' D 
933. 11.19 B' R2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 R' D R U' L F' D2 U' L2 U2 
934. 11.13 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' U F2 R2 U R B' D B U L' B' F' U' R 
935. 12.00 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U L B2 D F L2 R F D' B2 L 
936. 10.63 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 B' L B' D' R F' U' L2 B U 
937. 11.46 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B U R' U2 B' D F R B2 U' L 
938. 9.59 F' B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' U2 B' R' F L B' R 
939. 8.86 F2 R B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B' L2 U' B' R B2 R' D' B 
940. 11.28 B2 L2 D R' L' B' U2 D' R U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 
941. 10.02 F D B2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' R2 F' U2 F' D L D' F 
942. 11.94 L2 U R2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 L' U' F2 L2 B L D F2 L2 R' 
943. 11.27 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 D' L' B D R' F2 L2 B' D' 
944. 11.66 L' U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' B R' B U L2 B' D' 
945. 12.91 U2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' R F L2 D R F2 D' U2 
946. 10.72 R' B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D U2 B' D2 R B' L U B D' B D2 
947. 12.00 L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R D L2 F' U L' F2 U2 R2 U' 
948. 13.06 R' B2 D L2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 B' L' B2 D2 B' L R2 
949. 11.11 D2 B2 L' F' U R' D F' L D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L F2 B2 R' F 
950. 9.06 B F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' B2 D' B' D' B2 F D' L' 
951. 10.50 B' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 D B2 D2 F' L B' R' F' R' B' F L2 
952. 9.70 R' U2 F L2 F2 R2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L D' R' U B' L2 B U2 
953. 11.33 B' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L R2 B R U' L R' F D2 L' F2 
954. 10.40 R2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 D L B R' D' F' L D' U2 R 
955. 11.61 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U' L' D2 U F R F R2 B D' L 
956. 11.31 L2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 B' R' F L D' L' D U' L' R' 
957. 9.46 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L' F' U' B2 R B F2 R' D2 B2 U' 
958. 9.78 F' D R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L U2 F' L2 B' R' B U L' 
959. 11.10 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' D U L' F' R' U F' D' U 
960. 11.15 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D U R2 U' L2 D' R' B' D2 U' R U2 F D' R' F 
961. 10.18 F' L2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D L' B F' L' B2 F2 D2 U' 
962. 9.88 D B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 R' U2 B' D B L B' U2 R2 B' 
963. 11.33 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D U' L B F2 D U2 L2 B' D U F' 
964. 10.44 U L' U2 L R F2 U2 F2 R D2 R' D2 B U' L2 B' F' U2 R U F 
965. 9.77 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' R' D' B F2 L' D L U2 F2 
966. 12.19 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 L D B2 F L2 B R2 U L2 R 
967. 8.28 L2 U2 F L2 R2 F R2 D2 B F' D2 L' U' R' F' U F2 U B L2 F2 
968. 11.88 F D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L' F' U' R' B2 F' L2 U' 
969. 10.83 R D' F' B2 D2 L' B' R' U2 L U' R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 
970. 9.38 F2 D2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 F D2 F' R' D2 F U B' U2 L D' L' R' 
971. 11.06 F' D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' R D' F U' B' U L R' B' 
972. 9.03 U2 D2 R F2 B2 D' F' U' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B U2 F2 D2 F' U 
973. 12.00 F L U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 R U2 F2 D' F2 L' B U' F2 L2 D' 
974. 11.18 B U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D' U' R2 L' B D2 B U B2 L U' L 
975. 10.90 L U' B2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' U L2 B' F' D R2 D2 L 
976. 11.05 U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 D R F D2 F' L F2 L2 
977. 10.06 F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U R U2 B2 F D' R' F2 U' 
978. 10.97 L' U F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' R' U' R2 B' U2 F2 D 
979. 11.94 U R L' F2 D' L' U' F2 R F2 U2 F D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
980. 10.80 U' R' F U2 L' D R2 F' B R D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 
981. 11.34 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L' B' U F U2 R F' R2 U' B2 
982. 10.44 B R2 D L U R' U2 R2 D2 F' U F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 
983. 12.69 L2 F B' D B' D' R' L' F' B2 U L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' 
984. 8.86 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' U' F' R2 D U' R2 D' B2 L R2 U2 
985. 11.53 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 B' U F L U2 B' D F D' U 
986. 10.86 B F2 U2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R B D B L' B2 
987. 10.43 D2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 U' L B' R U2 F2 U2 L2 B L' U 
988. 12.09 L2 B R U B U2 B R B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D' 
989. 10.97 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 R2 F R' U B' D F L' B' L2 R2 
990. 12.38 D' F2 U F2 U' B D' L' R2 F D2 R2 F R2 F L2 B2 L2 B' U' 
991. 9.75 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B D R' U2 B' U F2 L 
992. 9.53 D' F B R B' R' U B2 L U2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 
993. 9.93 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' F' U2 F' R2 D R' U2 L' D B L B R2 F' 
994. 12.06 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 U B' L' B2 F' U' B' R D2 L F 
995. 12.78 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L U B2 D2 L D2 B L 
996. 12.13 R2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' F U2 R' B U B2 F' L 
997. 10.52 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' U' L2 D F2 L' B D B L2 F R F D U' 
998. 11.03 F' L' F D' F' R' D2 L2 U D2 B' U2 D2 B D2 F R2 F L2 U2 
999. 8.75 B' F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L' F' R2 D' L2 R' U' B' D' R2 
1000. 9.90 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 L F2 R2 U' L2 U F D' L' U2 
1001. 10.18 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' U' B' F' D L2 F' L2 D2 R B' U2 
1002. 11.86 U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 F U' L B R B' R F' U' B' F2 
1003. 8.91 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D L B2 U2 L' U B L' F' U B2 
1004. 10.91 F' L' F B2 R2 F' U' R2 D F' B2 R B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R F2 D2 R 
1005. 11.06 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 B R D' F2 L2 U' L' U2 R2 
1006. 11.91 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 U F2 L' B2 D' B R U' F D F R 
1007. 9.69 F R B L U2 D' R B' U L' F2 R2 F2 R B2 R' D2 R' F2 L' 
1008. 8.36 F' U' B' L2 D2 L F U2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 
1009. 10.61 F' R2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' R' F2 L B U2 R2 B D' 
1010. 11.21 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F L B L' U2 R B L2 D' U' 
1011. 10.21 D F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 F' R2 F R F' D U R2 D U' 
1012. 12.19 L D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B D' L U2 R2 F B D2 F R2 F R2 U2 F' U' 
1013. 11.21 R' B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D R2 U F R' U' B D' L' F2 U2 F' 
1014. 11.90 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R' U B D2 L R2 U' B' R2 
1015. 9.61 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 F L' F2 L' B' L' F D' F U2 
1016. 12.00 F' D' R F2 L' U L2 B' D U2 F2 B2 R F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' B2 
1017. 10.81 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R' D' U' F' R' B2 F R B' U2 
1018. 8.47 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 U' B R' F2 D L R' D' F' D' L2 R 
1019. 10.16 L U2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 F2 U L' B2 R B2 U' L D L' 
1020. 12.86 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 L' B R' B2 F U' B2 D' L D 
1021. 10.06 D' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 B' D2 U' R2 B2 F L' D F U2 
1022. 9.75 D2 R2 F2 B2 D' L D2 B' R F R2 B2 R2 U D' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 
1023. 8.52 F U2 F L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R F L F' D L R2 U' R2 
1024. 9.22 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 R' B L2 B F U' L' D' B2 F2 
1025. 10.96 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U L B' F R' B L' U' L' U2 R 
1026. 11.75 F' D' L' U D' R L B' R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 F' 
1027. 12.97 L B U2 B F2 U2 F L2 R2 B' R' B R U' L B' L' D F2 R 
1028. 9.71 D U2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 U B' D L B2 F2 U' R' F' 
1029. 11.77 D F2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F' R B' L U L2 B' L2 R2 B' 
1030. 10.03 B D2 B D2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L' B2 R' D' B D' L R' U 
1031. 9.72 B' R' L2 U2 B' D' L' B2 U' R U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' 
1032. 10.25 L2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 U' B F D B U2 B2 L D' L' 
1033. 11.31 L' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D B D U2 L U2 F2 D' F L' 
1034. 10.31 L U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F D2 L' D2 L2 B' D' R B' 
1035. 9.44 U2 L2 U2 B F R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 L U B R D' B U L' U R' 
1036. 11.93 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 U L R2 F2 D2 F U2 R 
1037. 10.16 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U F L F2 D U' B2 L R' B' L' 
1038. 11.33 R2 D' F' B2 U' R2 D' R2 B L D2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 R2 
1039. 12.58 F' D' L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 L U' B' L' R B' D' L D 
1040. 10.40 D R2 D F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B L' U B L B L2 R2 D' R2 
1041. 10.15 U F' R F2 U' F2 B' L U R2 F B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B' L 
1042. 9.31 D2 R F2 D2 R B2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 U F U2 L2 R2 B2 F D' U' 
1043. 12.81 F' B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B' U' L' R2 F' L' D2 B2 R B 
1044. 10.35 U' B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 R F' D' F2 L2 R' B D' F2 D' 
1045. 9.58 B2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F' L F2 L B F2 R' B L R2 
1046. 9.72 U2 R B2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 F' R' B2 D' R' U' B F D2 
1047. 11.56 B R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 U F2 B U' F2 L R2 B2 L2 B' L 
1048. 10.33 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' F L' B2 F D R' U B L 
1049. 8.55 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 B R F' R D B2 U B D R2 
1050. 10.53 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F' L2 B F2 R D R U' L D 
1051. 9.56 L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F U' L B' R D U L' D L' B 
1052. 8.13 L' F2 B2 L2 F U' B U' R B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 
1053. 14.00 F2 U L' B' D' L F' D F2 R L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U' 
1054. 8.19 R B' L' U L' U L2 D' R U2 F R2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 
1055. 10.88 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L' U' F2 R B' U' L2 B U F' 
1056. 12.63 L2 D2 R' B2 R F2 R' D2 L U2 R' D' L B2 U L' B' R D2 F' 
1057. 9.93 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' F U' B D' B2 F' L B L' D 
1058. 9.50 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B U' L' B2 L D' L' F' U' R B' 
1059. 9.84 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 R B U' R2 B F' D2 F L B2 R 
1060. 9.47 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 U B L R U' B D2 F R' B' D 
1061. 11.68 R' B2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F L R' D2 U' F' U L U' 
1062. 11.42 F2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 L' B2 L' D' R U F' R2 U' L2 
1063. 10.27 U F2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U F D L' B' D2 F' D' U2 
1064. 12.70 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 F' L R B' D' F' R' B2 F' R2 
1065. 10.88 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U F U2 R B' D L' U' B' D2 U' 
1066. 11.50 B F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U L D B U B2 R' U' F' R' 
1067. 10.59 B D' R L F2 B D2 F2 R F B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 
1068. 11.08 R F D L U L2 B' D2 R U' L2 F R2 F2 L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 L2 
1069. 11.56 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 L' U' F L F L U' L 
1070. 10.00 B2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 B R2 F2 D F U2 L F D2 R D' U' B2 
1071. 11.21 L' U B U' L' D' L' D2 R' F R2 U D2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 
1072. 10.47 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R D' L' R' F U2 F U2 R D' 
1073. 11.80 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' U' B' L F L' R' U' L' F2 D R2 
1074. 9.63 R2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F U2 B2 R U2 L' U' B2 L B' R U' 
1075. 13.00 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D U2 L2 U R B2 F D' B' L F' D' L' F2 
1076. 11.81 F R2 U L2 U B2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L' F' R' B D2 B2 R' U F2 
1077. 10.78 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 L' U' B' D' L D L2 U B' F' 
1078. 10.06 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L F D' B2 R' F2 D2 F L U' 
1079. 8.80 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B R B L R2 B' L' U' R2 
1080. 8.28 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B' U B2 L2 B' R' D L' 
1081. 10.16 B U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B L B2 F' D F U' F2 R' 
1082. 8.61 F' U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B R' U2 F' U R' U2 B' 
1083. 12.50 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B' L F D R' U2 F D2 L' U' 
1084. 8.36 D' F2 L R B2 L D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R F U' R2 B2 L' B F' R2 U2 
1085. 11.55 D2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 R U' L2 B2 L' U' F' U2 L U2 
1086. 11.47 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 R2 D2 F D B R' B2 D2 U2 L' D 
1087. 9.50 B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 R2 B' L U' L' B2 L' 
1088. 10.66 D2 F D2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 F U' L' D L2 B2 U R B U' F' 
1089. 10.08 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R' D' U' F' U' L' D L2 F2 R' 
1090. 11.72 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 R2 F L' D' R' D R' D' F L' D' 
1091. 9.72 F R' B2 U2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R D R B' U2 F' D' F2 R2 
1092. 12.52 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 B D B' U F' L2 D' B R F' 
1093. 10.18 F' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 R' B D L B' U' F' D2 U' 
1094. 9.90 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 L' D B' U' R2 U2 L' F' R2 D' 
1095. 11.77 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B' R2 F' L U' B' D' B' F D 
1096. 10.05 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 F' R U F L' D U2 L B' 
1097. 10.28 B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' F2 U R F' R D' U B' U2 R2 D B' 
1098. 13.16 L D2 R2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 B2 F' L2 R F D L2 U2 L R U B' 
1099. 9.06 D2 U2 R2 B L2 B U2 F' R2 U' R' F' D L' F' R' D U R' 
1100. 11.78 F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F D L2 R' D2 B' L2 
1101. 10.66 U' F' L2 F' D L U2 D L B2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U F2 D' F2 D' 
1102. 10.00 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L D' B2 U B D' F L' F2 R2 
1103. 13.55 L' U2 L2 B2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 R' F D' F' L' D' U L D' 
1104. 7.84 U' R2 U2 B R F' D' R2 U R2 F2 L U2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 R' 
1105. 9.63 U R2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' F L2 D2 U R D2 R' 
1106. 7.75 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D2 B' F' U R' B F' L' U2 L' U' L' F2 
1107. 9.80 R D2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' F U' F L' U' L' R2 D' L2 
1108. 10.44 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 L F U' B' D R2 U2 R U R' 
1109. 9.47 B R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R B R D' L U2 R2 B L 
1110. 11.80 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B' L2 F D2 L R F' R D U 
1111. 9.34 B D2 L2 F R2 U2 F R2 F D2 B L D F' L2 B' F' R2 D' L U 
1112. 10.28 U' D' B D L F U' D2 L U D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 R 
1113. 11.83 R D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F' U' R' F2 D2 L F' U2 R' 
1114. 8.97 D F L' U L' D R' U' B U L2 U F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U 
1115. 9.31 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 B L' F L' D L' B2 L2 B' R 
1116. 10.02 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B' L' B D' U2 F U' L D2 R2 
1117. 10.84 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D L D F' R2 U F' L2 D2 F' R 
1118. 10.65 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 B R2 U R D2 F2 L U R F2 
1119. 11.53 L2 U' B' L U' D2 L2 B' D F2 R2 D2 F2 B' R2 U2 B L2 
1120. 12.91 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D B' R' B2 R2 U L' B' F L2 
1121. 13.44 F U2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U' B' L' D' L2 R D L' U' F 
1122. 9.91 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R' B L' F' U2 L D2 F2 U B2 
1123. 11.43 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 D' B' L' D L2 R' F L2 D R2 D2 
1124. 9.78 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L F U' R' B' U F L2 R2 B 
1125. 9.61 B' D' F' U L' F' R B' R' D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F' 
1126. 9.43 R U2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 D L2 F R' U2 F2 L' B2 R 
1127. 11.84 B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' D F R2 D2 B' D R' U L 
1128. 10.88 R' U' D2 F2 D2 B' D2 R U L' B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 
1129. 11.31 D L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B F D2 B2 U R F L2 R U' F D' 
1130. 10.81 L2 F R F L D2 R2 D' B U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 
1131. 10.08 R2 F' L2 D F' D L' U D' L U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 
1132. 9.53 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L B R U2 F2 U B2 D R' F R 
1133. 11.53 R2 F D2 B' F' R2 B2 L' F R' B D B' L2 D' B F2 
1134. 11.30 U' D2 L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' D2 U' B' U R B L2 R' F' 
1135. 10.97 D L2 B2 D L2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R' F' R2 B2 L D F' D2 U F' 
1136. 11.11 L B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 B D2 L' D L' U B' U R' 
1137. 10.96 D F2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R' B' U2 B2 D L F2 R D2 F' 
1138. 12.95 U' B2 R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U L2 B' L2 F U' L R' F' U R 
1139. 11.05 L B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U F' U2 L B F U' R B' F 
1140. 9.16 B' L2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 D B' F2 L' D U2 R F2 L' 
1141. 12.36 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' R2 U B' F2 R2 F' 
1142. 9.03 L2 B' U2 D2 F U' F U D R B2 R2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L 
1143. 12.60 B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L' B R B D2 B' D2 U' L2 U' 
1144. 12.19 U' B R2 B' L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 B2 F' U F2 L U' B2 L F L R 
1145. 10.38 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L F D B D2 F R2 F' D F2 
1146. 10.22 B2 L B' L2 B D' B' U' B' R F B' D2 L2 F2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 
1147. 12.18 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 U2 R U' L' B D2 F D' F2 L' R' 
1148. 11.08 B2 D R' B' U' L2 D B D' B L2 B' R2 B' U2 F R2 B' R2 B2 R 
1149. 10.71 F2 R2 F R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 L R U' L2 R F2 D L B F' 
1150. 9.52 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 B L U R U B2 L2 R2 D R2 
1151. 10.50 D L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B' U' R' D L U2 F' D' U L2 
1152. 8.90 L2 F2 U B' L2 F2 L B2 D' L' D2 R' F2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 L D2 
1153. 7.75 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' B U' L' D F' U' F' L' D2 B' 
1154. 9.58 F2 D' L' D' F R' L' B2 D R2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 F' D2 F L2 F 
1155. 9.50 F L2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R U2 R2 D' R2 D' L' U' F L' F2 
1156. 10.63 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L B' D' L F' R U' L' R 
1157. 9.90 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 F2 R D' F' U2 R B' L' F' L' R' 
1158. 11.59 B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B L2 F R U' F' D' U' B' R' 
1159. 7.68 D' U2 B2 R D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 R U F' L R F' 
1160. 9.09 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U' L' D F D B' R2 B2 L2 D' F' 
1161. 11.90 B2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L D B' D R2 D L2 B' F' D' L' 
1162. 10.91 B R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 U B D2 U' B2 L D2 F' U' L2 
1163. 10.16 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B D' F2 R' U F' D2 L2 F2 L 
1164. 11.11 D F' L D' F R2 B' R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U' D' L2 D' L2 
1165. 11.15 B R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 R' U2 F2 U R2 D' B U' 
1166. 9.91 U2 L2 D F' U2 F L F' R' F' D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B D2 
1167. 11.02 R2 L D' B R U2 L' B U F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 
1168. 8.46 F B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 L2 D' R F U2 L R2 U B D' F 
1169. 9.06 F R B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 B R B2 L2 B2 U F U 
1170. 11.47 U F U L' U' R2 B' R' L' F U2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 B U2 F' U2 
1171. 10.41 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' F D R D2 B' F2 R' F' D2 
1172. 8.30 D2 B2 F L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B L' B2 U L' B' D2 F2 R' F 
1173. 11.28 L U2 B L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B L2 B2 L' B' L' D' B D2 B L D' 
1174. 8.88 F2 L D B' U2 L' B' L' U2 R U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 D' 
1175. 9.61 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L' B' L' U2 L' D2 F2 R2 B R' 
1176. 12.94 D2 B2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L U' L' D' R D' F D2 U' F' 
1177. 9.25 D U2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 L2 B U' F2 D2 F2 R B D2 
1178. 10.02 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 R' D L U' R2 D2 L' U2 B' L2 
1179. 9.61 F' R' L2 F R2 L D F2 B' U D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 
1180. 8.93 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R F2 D B U B' R D2 U 
1181. 11.00 L' F' R2 U D' R2 L' B U R2 F R2 U2 F R2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 
1182. 10.40 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' B' L' D L F L2 B2 L B' R' 
1183. 11.40 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' U' B' L2 U R' U B D2 U R' 
1184. 9.81 F R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 F2 D B2 R F' D2 L2 D' L R B2 
1185. 10.28 D L U R' B2 L B' U2 R' B2 U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B R2 L2 B 
1186. 9.19 R U R U B' U2 R L2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 L U2 
1187. 11.58 U' D2 F2 D' R2 B R' F' D L' F2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 L 
1188. 10.06 B F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 B' F2 U' R2 D B2 U2 
1189. 9.52 L B2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 R D2 R D2 B' R2 U B L2 D' B L' B2 R' 
1190. 9.75 B R L B U' L' U' F' U' L F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 
1191. 9.28 F' R2 B' D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 D B L D L' R B U' B2 U2 
1192. 10.52 D' R B' U2 F2 L' B2 R F L2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 L' 
1193. 9.55 L' F2 R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 D L2 F L' B' F2 D U 
1194. 11.19 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R B2 R2 F2 B D' R' B' U' F' U' B' F 
1195. 12.13 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L B' R' D U' B2 R' U F U' F 
1196. 12.05 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 U2 L2 F' L' B' F' U' B' L B R' 
1197. 9.78 U R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' U2 B D2 F' R2 D U' L U 
1198. 9.33 B' L2 F D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 F D' F' L D2 F' D' R B2 U' L' 
1199. 9.02 R2 L D L' U' L2 D' L2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B R 
1200. 9.83 R D2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F' D' R D2 B2 D2 B F L' 
1201. 6.81 L D' U' B2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R U2 R2 F2 U F' R2 B2 
1202. 13.03 L' D2 F B R' F2 B R F2 U R2 U D L2 U' F2 L2 D' F' 
1203. 10.53 L' U' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D R2 B' R F' D' L' D' F R 
1204. 11.75 D R2 B D2 B2 L D' F' U2 R2 U F2 B2 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 L 
1205. 11.83 R2 L B2 D' L2 F2 U R' D' F' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 L' 
1206. 10.91 F U L' F D F' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' 
1207. 12.28 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 D' U R F' R' D' L R2 B' L' 
1208. 8.84 D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 B U2 B R' B2 L' U' B L U2 R B' F2 
1209. 13.15 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' L' F' U' R' B' R2 U' 
1210. 10.55 F2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U R' B R2 B U' B' D' L D' F2 
1211. 9.83 R' B2 U B2 D2 U L2 D' F2 U F2 D' L U B D2 L' U B2 L' U2 
1212. 9.46 B L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F2 U B' D' L' B2 U B F U' 
1213. 9.25 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' U' R' D2 B F2 L D L R' D' 
1214. 8.05 B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L' D' F' L' B U' L D B U' 
1215. 12.40 D F L' U F B R2 F' U' R' D2 F2 R B2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 
1216. 10.21 U2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 F2 D' B R B2 F' D' U 
1217. 12.08 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R' U' B D' F D2 F2 U2 L' R 
1218. 10.15 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R F D' L' R' U B2 U B' 
1219. 8.96 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 B F' L D R B' U R 
1220. 12.06 R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 L D2 F' L2 U R F' L' D2 F' 
1221. 10.52 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 D B2 F' D B' L U' F2 R' F2 
1222. 11.02 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 U' B D U B2 R' B' U' L2 
1223. 9.80 R2 L2 D R U' B2 U F2 R F L2 U2 F' R2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 F 
1224. 11.18 L2 D B2 D U' B2 R2 U B2 U B' D2 L U' R' B' D' L F U 
1225. 8.96 F U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 F2 L2 R U2 L D R' F' U2 B L' 
1226. 11.71 D' B' U F L D L' D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B U2 L 
1227. 9.66 B D R D R2 U2 L U F B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 
1228. 11.05 F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F' L' B D' L' R' B2 U' R U2 
1229. 9.40 R D' R' L2 U2 D' B D F U2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F L2 D 
1230. 10.22 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 U' R' D F' D' B' U' R2 U F2 
1231. 9.21 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L B2 D B' F D L' F L2 
1232. 8.72 L' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D U2 F2 B D L' U B' U2 R2 F2 R 
1233. 11.53 F R2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B U' B' L U2 L U' F2 R2 D 
1234. 12.38 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' U L2 B2 F' R2 U' B' R2 B' L' U2 B' D 
1235. 8.11 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' R2 F D2 B' R 
1236. 11.96 B D2 U2 L' R2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 L B2 F L' F' R' D' F2 U' R' D' 
1237. 10.68 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R' D R2 F D' L R' B' U F' L 
1238. 9.16 F' D L U2 B2 R2 U F' R2 D B2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U' L 
1239. 10.46 D R2 U B2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R B' U L2 F2 R D2 L2 R' U2 
1240. 10.50 R2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 D B2 D2 R2 B F' D L U2 F2 L' B2 L2 B 
1241. 10.52 U F2 B R2 F U R2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' 
1242. 9.85 F' D2 F B L2 U R F' R U2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 R F 
1243. 10.22 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 F' D F R D2 R D' F R D' 
1244. 10.02 L2 B L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 U L U2 L F' R U' B2 F U' 
1245. 12.29 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D R2 U' R2 U' L' R B' L2 D2 
1246. 9.43 U2 B' U' R2 B' L' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 L U2 F2 
1247. 9.91 U R2 U F2 U B2 R2 U L2 F' L U2 L' B U B2 L R' 
1248. 10.61 F' R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U L2 U L B U' R U2 F L2 B' U2 
1249. 9.30 L2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R B' U2 R B L U' R2 
1250. 11.43 B' U2 B D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D' L U' R' F U F L2 U' F' 
1251. 9.56 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 L U2 L2 D2 B' L D' U R2 D2 L2 B2 F' R 
1252. 9.33 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 D' B' L2 D R' D2 R2 U F' D F 
1253. 10.52 R2 L' U' L2 U2 B2 U2 L B' F2 U2 L D2 R L2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 
1254. 13.30 U' D2 F R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 L' D' U' L B D' L' B' F2 
1255. 10.78 D R' B D' L2 F R2 U' R' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L 
1256. 11.19 U R' B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L D R' B L' D2 R2 B2 L B' 
1257. 10.09 D2 L' B2 L' U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 D2 U R2 B F' U B' F' R B 
1258. 12.44 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 R F U R' F' D R' B' D 
1259. 8.88 U D2 B U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 L D' F' L2 U B2 D' F' 
1260. 10.71 B' F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 L D' R F' L' D U F L B2 
1261. 12.09 R' D' B2 U' F2 D L2 D B2 U F D B' L B' D' R' D U' 
1262. 12.86 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U L2 D B2 L' F2 L2 D B U2 L2 D L R 
1263. 12.16 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 R' B' U F L2 B2 F L U' R' 
1264. 11.34 U F' D B L' U' F' L R2 B2 U2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D L 
1265. 10.69 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 U' L B2 F R U2 B2 D2 U' B U2 
1266. 10.66 F' L' D2 L B2 L D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 D B' F D R U2 B' F L' 
1267. 11.03 U2 F' L2 B R2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F' L B' L U L' D R2 B D' 
1268. 7.88 L2 D' F2 R' L D' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' L' 
1269. 11.46 D' L2 U2 B U B2 U D2 R U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 
1270. 8.93 D2 R2 D R2 U L2 D' U' F2 R2 F D2 U' F2 L B U L U B 
1271. 12.97 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 D' R' F D L' B R' F' L2 U' R' 
1272. 8.56 B L2 B2 F' D2 B D2 U2 F L2 D F2 L' D L' D' R2 B2 R F 
1273. 11.15 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D' B2 R' U2 B2 D B F L B 
1274. 10.02 F L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 D' L B' R' F2 L F D 
1275. 8.65 D U F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 R U' L2 U' F D R2 B' R U 
1276. 10.40 R' F2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U B2 L D F U' L' F2 U' L' B2 
1277. 10.80 D R2 F U2 B U2 F2 D2 B D2 F L2 D R' B' R' D2 R' B2 F2 
1278. 11.13 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 F U' L F2 L2 F' U' B' L 
1279. 9.52 L B2 F2 U2 L D2 R D2 R' D2 B2 D' B R U R' B' D B' F U' 
1280. 9.81 F' R' D' R' F2 L' B' U2 L D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' 
1281. 9.66 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 F U' L2 B' R' D' L R' D L 
1282. 9.19 R2 U B' U' R U' D' R' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L 
1283. 9.33 B L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 L2 D L2 B2 D R F2 L' B R' U R D' U 
1284. 9.75 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 R U L2 B' D' U B2 D' F 
1285. 12.52 B L2 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R B L F' D R' B D2 R' 
1286. 9.68 D F' B' L F D' R2 B' R' U R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 
1287. 9.19 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L' D' B' U2 B' R' F' U' L 
1288. 7.53 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R F' R2 U F R F2 U' F2 U2 
1289. 8.22 L2 B2 D B2 U' F' B2 L F2 U L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 F' 
1290. 9.13 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R U2 D' F2 L' D2 B R2 F2 D2 F' 
1291. 9.02 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U' B' D U2 R' D L2 R B2 
1292. 9.65 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D R' B R2 U F' U2 R B' 
1293. 10.02 L2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 F' D' B U' L' R' B R2 D U' F' 
1294. 9.52 U' F2 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' L' D2 B2 F' L U' B2 R2 U' 
1295. 10.63 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B' F' D' R D2 L' U2 R2 F' R2 
1296. 10.80 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U' L F R B2 R F2 D' F' U F' 
1297. 9.83 L' D L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' U B2 R' F2 R2 U' B' U 
1298. 9.68 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U F' D' B F2 D2 F L F2 U' 
1299. 10.86 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L U2 L' B' L2 D' B L2 U2 L' D' R' 
1300. 9.88 F2 R2 B F2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' U' F2 R B U2 R2 U B U R 
1301. 11.88 B R L U2 F' R2 D R' F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 
1302. 9.06 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U L2 D F U2 L' B U B2 
1303. 12.86 L2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 R B2 R' U' R2 F R' B2 U B2 L2 R' 
1304. 10.21 F2 U2 F L2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' D U2 F' D2 U R B' U' B R' 
1305. 9.78 R U' L D' B' U' L2 D B R L2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' 
1306. 11.36 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F' R2 F D2 U F' U R' D' U' 
1307. 10.86 B D L' D2 F' U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 
1308. 11.65 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 B' L' R F' L2 B' L2 D2 F' 
1309. 10.58 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F U2 B U2 L2 B' R D2 U B' L F2 D' L U 
1310. 11.46 F' U2 D R F' U' L U' F R D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 L2 U2 
1311. 9.43 U2 F D2 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 R' D R' F2 L B U' B 
1312. 9.55 L B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 B' R B' F D' L' D' F' 
1313. 11.34 D R F R B' U R2 D' U2 B2 L' U2 R2 L D2 R F2 L B2 F' 
1314. 10.59 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L' R' D' L2 B2 U R2 B' D 
1315. 10.25 F' R2 D' R2 F' D L2 U' L U' B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 
1316. 10.43 R F B' L' B' D L2 F2 B L R2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 
1317. 8.43 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 D' L D2 B U' F' L F' D2 U 
1318. 10.13 U' B' D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 D' L2 F2 D' R' D F L 
1319. 11.22 D2 R' U' B' U2 B2 L' B R F' U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 
1320. 10.91 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U F R2 B' U2 B' U' L' D2 F' R2 
1321. 10.97 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D R2 L D2 B F' U B F D U2 F2 
1322. 11.38 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 D' R B2 D2 F U' B' L 
1323. 9.19 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 F' D R2 B' F2 L' R D2 B U 
1324. 11.72 D2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 L U' R2 B' D L' D' R' 
1325. 8.44 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D R' D2 U' B L B F D2 U' F2 
1326. 10.28 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U' R2 U B2 D R U' F2 U' L2 F R2 F' L2 
1327. 10.28 F' B2 U B' U2 R F2 U' B2 U D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 
1328. 10.00 R' U2 B2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L F2 L F D U' F' R2 U2 
1329. 11.13 B2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F' L' F U' B L' D' R2 
1330. 10.80 U F' B2 D R' F L' D' R' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L 
1331. 11.16 R' D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 R D2 L2 D2 B D2 U' L R B' D2 F' U R' 
1332. 11.91 R' U L' B' L' D F' R U B' D' L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 
1333. 10.09 F2 U2 B' U' L F2 R U F U2 B2 R2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L 
1334. 10.66 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 L B2 F L' F2 D' F U2 R' B' L 
1335. 10.96 U2 D F R L2 F2 D L B R' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' L' 
1336. 11.36 B' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U L' D R B2 F D B2 F' U' 
1337. 11.00 D R' U' B2 R F2 R B R2 L B2 L U2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U 
1338. 11.52 B2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' D L R B D2 L D R2 U2 
1339. 9.18 B L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 F U2 R2 F' L D F' R' B2 U2 R2 D2 F' L 
1340. 11.08 B2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U' B' D' R F L U F L' F 
1341. 11.81 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 L2 D U2 L F2 R D' R' U' R' F 
1342. 9.61 U R D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 D' F' U' F2 D2 B2 R 
1343. 9.81 R D2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 F U2 R B2 R' D2 L' B' R2 
1344. 11.44 L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 F L D' L' F2 L' U2 F U2 R U2 
1345. 11.83 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B' R2 D2 F2 D L F2 D U' 
1346. 10.52 D' L2 U B2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B D F D' L2 B2 F' U L' D 
1347. 11.19 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R' D2 U' F' R2 B' D F' D U2 
1348. 11.19 B D2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R D' F2 D B2 F2 U L R U2 
1349. 10.40 D2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R F' R2 D L' B2 U2 F' L2 U2 
1350. 9.30 B D2 L2 F D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 D' U' L U' R' U2 F2 R' F' 
1351. 10.40 R U2 B' F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 L D R' F L' D2 R B2 F' 
1352. 11.30 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R D' R U' F' U L' F' R D2 
1353. 10.78 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 F' L' U2 B D L' B L' F' 
1354. 10.91 L' F U L D F2 L F2 U L2 F' L2 D2 B L2 U2 F' B' R2 L2 
1355. 12.19 U' L2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' U L F L F' L2 
1356. 9.61 B' R F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L D' U R U2 F R 
1357. 9.50 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U' F' R B L' D' F2 R F2 R' 
1358. 9.34 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 U B R B' F L B2 U' B2 F' 
1359. 9.25 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L B L2 B' R U' B' R2 D F' 
1360. 11.27 U2 L2 F2 D L' U' B' D L' F2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 D2 L2 U2 D' 
1361. 10.16 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 B F2 R2 L' F R' D B' U R2 B' 
1362. 11.72 U' L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B' R' D2 B2 D' F U F2 L' B U' 
1363. 10.27 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 F' R' U F D B' L B2 U2 F2 
1364. 8.50 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U F2 D R B2 F' U2 L F2 D' U F R2 
1365. 13.28 L B2 R U R D' B U' L' U' B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 B2 
1366. 11.56 B' D' U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 R' B2 D L' D' B U' B 
1367. 12.14 U D R2 U2 R2 F' B2 L' F B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 
1368. 8.50 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' R U F' D F' L2 U' R' U' 
1369. 9.88 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' F' R' D' R U2 R' U R' 
1370. 9.50 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D L2 B' F D B2 F' D' U2 L R' U2 
1371. 9.84 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U B' F' R U B R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
1372. 9.28 L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' U' F2 D2 L F' D R' U' R U2 B' F D 
1373. 10.28 R B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U' B D' L' R B2 D2 F' D B' 
1374. 10.30 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 B U L F' D2 L' B2 R' F2 D 
1375. 8.31 R B2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R U B L R2 B2 R' F' D' 
1376. 8.86 R2 U' D L2 U R' B' L' D2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 L 
1377. 10.55 D F' B U2 L F' D' F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R F2 R' F2 R' 
1378. 9.38 L B2 D L2 U2 F' L2 U L B2 U2 F2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D 
1379. 9.08 R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' B U2 R' F' D2 U B' R2 
1380. 9.19 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R' D' L B L' U2 B2 U' R B 
1381. 9.18 D2 L2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 B' U F R B U F D B' L 
1382. 9.41 F2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U' B2 F' L U' R2 F2 U2 B F' 
1383. 9.91 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 B' U' F' D2 L' D' F2 L' U' B2 
1384. 8.06 U2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F R F R D 
1385. 10.30 F2 B2 D R2 B R' D' F' L' U L2 B U2 B D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 
1386. 12.34 F' D2 L2 B2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D F L' U F D L' U2 L 
1387. 10.84 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 B' D' L' B' R2 B2 U' L' R' U2 
1388. 9.40 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R F' D' F D' R D2 F2 L U 
1389. 9.05 L2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 B' F D L B' R' F U L2 R2 
1390. 11.96 D R B2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 R D2 L' B U' F2 L R B' D2 F2 
1391. 10.81 F' L' F2 R' U2 L F2 L U2 L' D2 F2 D U' B' L U2 F L' F' U' 
1392. 10.66 B D' B2 D L' F' U F2 R' L2 B L2 F' D2 F' U2 F R2 B 
1393. 9.90 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 F' R' B R2 D B' L2 B' R2 B2 D' 
1394. 10.97 B L' D L F U R D R U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B 
1395. 9.52 L U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 L B D' L U2 B' R U' 
1396. 9.38 B R2 U2 B U2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L' U2 F' D' B L' B2 F R2 F 
1397. 11.44 L' B2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 R' F' U F D R U2 F' U2 L D 
1398. 11.34 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 F' U' L' F' D R U' 
1399. 9.44 F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 R2 U' F2 D L' B2 F R' D' L B 
1400. 9.11 L U B R2 L' B L F' U R D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 
1401. 11.56 L' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 L U' F' U2 F' D F' U2 B' D 
1402. 10.90 U L2 D U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B U L' B2 F2 D2 B' R' B F2 
1403. 9.84 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' D' B' L' R2 U F R D2 F2 
1404. 11.86 U D2 B2 D' L' F' R' U L' B' R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 
1405. 10.80 U' F2 D R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L F2 R2 U' L2 B U F L F 
1406. 8.77 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 L U F L U' R F' 
1407. 11.68 D2 L F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 R F R' B F' D2 L R2 U B2 R2 
1408. 10.52 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L B R2 B' R2 U2 B F' U L 
1409. 9.55 B U' B D' L2 D' F' D2 R2 L' U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 F2 L' F' 
1410. 10.00 R B R2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B R2 B L2 D F2 R D B2 D' R B2 
1411. 11.06 F2 U F2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B' R B' R' D' F U L' B2 D' L2 
1412. 9.88 R B' L2 D' B2 U2 L' F L' D' F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 
1413. 10.91 U2 D2 B' U' F U' F L F D2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
1414. 9.30 B L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 L R B2 L D L2 B' U' B' F' 
1415. 9.25 D2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R B D L R B' U' L2 F R2 
1416. 10.18 L B2 L2 U R2 U L2 R2 D' F' D B D F2 L U R' B2 
1417. 10.78 D2 F B L' B L' D' R' U L2 B' R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
1418. 9.77 F' D2 U2 L2 B L2 F U2 F L2 B2 U R F' L F D2 F2 L' U2 
1419. 7.56 B' L2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B R' D2 L F' L2 R2 F' D' 
1420. 10.00 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 L U2 F' U' R2 D' R B L2 D' U F 
1421. 10.70 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' L R D L2 U' L R2 U2 B' R 
1422. 8.22 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L' D U2 R B' R2 D2 R' F 
1423. 10.13 R2 B' L' F2 D2 B' R' B2 D' L2 B' U2 B L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 
1424. 10.81 R' U2 F' D' L B2 D L' F' B2 R2 D2 L B2 R D2 L' D2 R2 
1425. 10.40 F2 U2 R B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 D L' U L2 F' U B D2 F2 R' 
1426. 9.22 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 D F D' U L' B U' B L D' 
1427. 10.43 D B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D R2 D F2 R F2 L' D B R' D2 B' U B2 
1428. 10.30 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L D' L U L2 F' R' D' 
1429. 10.61 L U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F' D2 R' D' U2 L' U F R 
1430. 10.52 R2 B R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 R' F D F2 L' U' R' D' U2 
1431. 10.33 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 U F' D L U R' D B2 
1432. 8.50 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D' B L U' L D2 B' F2 U 
1433. 11.31 R B2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B2 L' D' B' D2 F' L R F' 
1434. 8.93 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R D F U' B2 L' B' D F' U' 
1435. 9.33 R' D L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L' D' L2 B' F L2 U' L' R2 
1436. 9.15 U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 L U2 B D R' D F L U' 
1437. 10.77 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 U' F R' U F' R2 F R D2 
1438. 9.43 B' F2 D L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F' R B' D' L F2 D2 L2 U' 
1439. 10.31 L' F2 U' B' D2 F' D' B2 R F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 U L' 
1440. 9.77 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U B' D U F L B L' B D' R2 
1441. 10.71 B' D' F B2 L U2 D' F L U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D' L2 
1442. 9.05 F R' F2 U2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 R' D' R B' U F' D2 L' D' 
1443. 8.09 F' R' U2 L2 B2 L D2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 D' L B' R' B L2 F L2 F2 
1444. 9.47 U' L U D R D' B' D2 F U2 R F2 L U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' 
1445. 10.36 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' F D2 F' R2 F D' F' D' R' U L D2 U R' F' 
1446. 9.40 U' L' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 B' U' R D' F R2 F' R' B 
1447. 11.58 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U2 L' R' B U R' B' R2 F' L2 R 
1448. 9.19 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U2 R2 U R' U2 B2 D2 R B' R F' U2 L' 
1449. 10.58 L' U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B' D' F2 D' R2 B' L B' L2 
1450. 9.78 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' R U B D2 R D B2 L' 
1451. 11.15 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L B U' B2 F' R' U' F D F2 
1452. 10.90 D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D R' F D' R2 U' L2 F D B2 
1453. 10.63 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' R D F U L D L' B' D 
1454. 10.15 D L' D2 R D2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' D R U2 F' D U' B2 L' 
1455. 9.80 L B' L2 B' R' F2 D F' U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F' 
1456. 10.53 B' D' B' R' F D2 L U D B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 B2 U' 
1457. 9.83 U' R2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L' D2 L' U2 D' L2 R' D2 B' U2 R U' F' 
1458. 10.44 D L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' R' D B' U2 B2 F2 L2 R F 
1459. 10.08 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 D' U2 F L F2 U L2 F' R2 B' F' R2 
1460. 10.83 B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 B' U2 B L2 F U' R' U' B F2 R2 D L B2 
1461. 8.84 U2 B U2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 F D' B2 L' F D L2 B2 L' F2 L 
1462. 9.83 B' D2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' D' B' D B' D' L2 B2 L' 
1463. 9.06 F B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' R2 U F' D2 L2 B' D' 
1464. 8.05 B2 U2 L' F' R2 L' D' L D B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' 
1465. 9.72 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' B' D' R D' L U B' L' R 
1466. 9.00 U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 R B' L2 R' D' R F' R' B' R2 
1467. 9.56 B2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 U B2 L' U L2 R D2 F2 R' 
1468. 11.19 U2 R D2 L U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R2 U' L B' U L2 D R' D2 B2 
1469. 10.71 D' B2 D U' B2 F2 U B2 U' R F L2 R' B' F' L U2 B 
1470. 10.40 B D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U R' B2 R' B R U' B2 F L' 
1471. 9.06 D' R' F U R D2 F' R' U B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 
1472. 10.61 F D R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R B F' L2 F D R U' L2 
1473. 9.65 R2 D U B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' U L2 F' L F U B R' U R' 
1474. 10.68 F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 L F' D' F D B R' B' F 
1475. 9.13 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 B' D2 F2 L D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 
1476. 11.93 F' R2 F L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F U2 B2 L F' R F2 R' B U' L D F2 
1477. 9.71 D' L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 R2 D B' L' U2 F' R B2 L 
1478. 10.75 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D R2 D R D U B' R2 U' F' U' B D 
1479. 10.28 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B L' B' D' U L2 D2 L F 
1480. 10.59 L2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D' F' U B U2 R F2 L' B2 D' 
1481. 13.22 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 F' L' D U2 B2 L' R B R D2 
1482. 10.63 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B' R' U2 B' R U' B U F' D' L 
1483. 9.21 F2 D U2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U B U L F' U' R' D R F' 
1484. 10.03 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 L D B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 F D2 F' U2 D2 
1485. 11.65 L' D' U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 D U' F' R' F L' D U L2 F2 
1486. 9.61 U F U2 F2 R2 B U2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D' L F R' D2 U' L2 F' L' 
1487. 10.50 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B U' F2 D' B R U2 L' B 
1488. 10.44 F' U2 B' D2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 L D U L F' R2 U2 R D' U 
1489. 10.63 U' R U2 R2 B2 U' B' D2 F' L U F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 
1490. 9.19 L R2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 U2 F' D L D2 U F' R2 B U' R 
1491. 10.05 F L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D L' U R' F' R F2 R2 D 
1492. 9.44 L' D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' R U' F2 U2 R2 F U2 L' 
1493. 11.69 L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F L' B2 R U2 B' R2 U' B2 F 
1494. 10.86 D2 U2 B R2 D2 B' F' L2 F L2 R2 U' L F D2 L2 D B R B2 R 
1495. 11.08 D2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 L F D' B' F D2 U2 R B' U 
1496. 9.15 B' L' U2 R2 F U B D' F2 R' U2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' 
1497. 10.65 R2 B' D2 F' L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F R' U B F2 U2 R' U2 R2 
1498. 11.50 F L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 R U F R U' B 
1499. 9.05 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' D F D' F2 R' B' D U' R' 
1500. 10.33 B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R B L2 B' D' L2 R F' L 
1501. 9.09 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R' U2 B R2 F' L U' R' B' D L2 
1502. 10.83 F U2 B2 L U2 L U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 U' R B2 U' F2 R2 F U 
1503. 9.60 U2 R2 F B2 L D' R2 F' R L B2 R U2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 U' 
1504. 9.68 B2 D B2 D' R2 D U2 L2 U F2 L U L2 D B D' U R2 F 
1505. 12.90 U' L2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 U' R B2 D' B R' F2 L B R2 U' 
1506. 9.90 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B' L' D L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U L2 B2 F 
1507. 9.83 R' L2 U2 R2 B D2 F R2 B F2 D2 B2 R' D L B' L2 D' F2 D L 
1508. 8.84 U2 R D2 B2 L R D2 L' D2 B2 L B R D B' F2 U F2 L2 R2 
1509. 12.50 L' B2 D2 R2 B L2 B R2 F' R2 F U2 L' D2 L' U' L' F R D' F 
1510. 12.58 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B' U' R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D F' 
1511. 7.44 L' F' L' F R B' L U' R' B' R2 B R2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B' 
1512. 10.09 R D F' U R2 U2 B2 L' B' R U B2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 
1513. 9.47 R U F' R' B D R' U2 L' D2 F R2 F' B' L2 B' U2 B L2 
1514. 11.97 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 L' D2 F' D' L R' F' D U L' 
1515. 9.58 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 D' R' D2 B2 F' U2 L2 D' F2 
1516. 9.36 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 R2 F U' L' D B L2 B' F D L2 
1517. 10.27 F U R U2 B' R2 D' F2 L' D L2 B2 U' B2 U2 D' L2 D 
1518. 11.30 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 U F' U B' U L' R2 F D U 
1519. 8.41 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' D' U R' F R2 B L R' U 
1520. 9.46 L2 R D2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 B F R F2 D' R' B' 
1521. 8.25 B' D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 R D' L2 U L R2 F R' 
1522. 11.27 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U' R2 B2 R' U R F' D' F 
1523. 10.30 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D U L2 B R2 U' F2 L D' B U F' L2 
1524. 11.68 R D L2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' D2 F' L2 B' D' F2 L B2 
1525. 9.53 D R' U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' F R' U B' R' U B 
1526. 11.85 B2 D B2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R U R D B' F' R' F D L' 
1527. 10.43 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R D2 U' L' B2 R' B R' B R' 
1528. 10.56 R2 L B' L2 D R F2 L' F2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B' R2 B 
1529. 11.13 F R' D2 R2 B2 L D' R2 F B2 U' B2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 D R2 
1530. 11.36 F' R2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B R2 B2 D2 L' D' B2 D2 B' L2 D2 L' B 
1531. 10.55 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 B' L D2 B R U' F' U B2 D F2 
1532. 12.22 B R2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' R' D U' L2 B D U2 
1533. 9.34 R L' B D2 R' F D L' U R' F U2 D2 R2 B U2 B' R2 F U2 F2 
1534. 8.00 R2 D' R D B R L2 F U' D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F 
1535. 10.19 U' R2 D L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U R2 F' U B R' B2 U F2 L' R' 
1536. 9.20 B' L F' R2 L2 F R' U' R' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R' 
1537. 10.36 F B' L D' F2 L' B2 D B D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' D2 B2 
1538. 13.93 F2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U L' U' L B' R' F' L' D2 U' B' 
1539. 11.36 R2 B2 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F2 L2 F' L U L2 F2 R' D2 R2 D U 
1540. 11.68 D' R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F' D' U' F2 R' B2 L D' F2 
1541. 9.43 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 L D2 B2 L U F' L R' U R B F R' F' 
1542. 12.72 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 L B R D2 B D R F2 R' 
1543. 9.28 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 U2 D L2 R' F D' R2 B U' L' F' 
1544. 9.06 L F2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D B D B F2 U' B' U L' 
1545. 10.84 L F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D F R U' B F2 U R' 
1546. 9.47 R2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B D' B' D2 B2 U' B L' F 
1547. 11.90 F' B2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 R' F R B U' R2 F2 U F2 
1548. 10.36 B' U2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U F D R D R' F2 L2 U L 
1549. 10.69 F2 R F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 R2 U' L2 F D R B' D2 R2 F2 L2 
1550. 11.77 F L2 B L2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L U2 B' D' U2 R F U B' 
1551. 9.94 R' F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U' L U B' R2 F R' B 
1552. 11.18 U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U' R' U' F D F L F D' L2 
1553. 10.63 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 F R' U L2 R2 U' B2 L' R' U 
1554. 10.93 F' B2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' B R' U' F D' U2 F' U 
1555. 10.71 U F2 R2 D F' D2 B R D' F U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 B L2 D2 
1556. 9.18 R' L' D' L2 D2 F' U F2 B U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 
1557. 10.44 R U L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' D2 L U L2 R' B' U2 B2 
1558. 10.65 R2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U R2 U2 L B' U' L' F 
1559. 11.47 F U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' L B' L F' L' R' D F' D2 L 
1560. 10.41 B L2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' D' B' R' D U' L D2 R' 
1561. 9.40 D U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R' D2 R' B' R' D R2 D' B2 
1562. 9.36 F2 L U2 L' D2 L B2 L' D2 R' D2 B D F' U2 L2 U2 L' B' U 
1563. 9.06 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 L2 B' U' L' B2 D F D2 F L' F' 
1564. 10.40 F B2 U B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 R' F' L' U2 F' R2 D' B2 U 
1565. 11.93 D' R2 B L2 F' R2 F R2 B2 D2 L' U F' D F2 D2 U' B L 
1566. 10.09 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L' B' D R B2 R' U2 R B' 
1567. 11.38 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' F R2 B2 L' U' L U2 L' F2 D' 
1568. 11.86 D R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B R2 F2 L' F R2 U2 F' D2 
1569. 10.06 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' R2 D' B F R' D' L2 D2 R' F' R 
1570. 9.00 L U' L' F' D' F' L2 U2 B U' R' B2 D2 R B2 R' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 
1571. 10.00 D F' R B U' R' B' L U' L' D2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 R U2 B2 R D 
1572. 10.44 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F L D' U F L R' B' D' U' F' 
1573. 9.31 U' B L2 F' L U L F' U2 F B2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 
1574. 10.21 F D2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' U F D L U2 F2 U' R' F' 
1575. 8.80 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R B2 R' D2 U B2 L F D' L2 B' D' U' 
1576. 9.19 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F' U R B R' B U L D2 F R' 
1577. 11.50 U2 R' D2 F B U L' F' B' U D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 
1578. 11.03 F' D2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U F' L' B D' R' D2 B2 R' B2 
1579. 10.72 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R U' B L' R' F L U R2 U 
1580. 9.53 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D' F R2 B U L' R' U 
1581. 10.86 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' B' D U B L R2 D2 L' 
1582. 10.90 U2 R L U' B' U' D' R' F' B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L 
1583. 10.90 L2 B U2 F L' U' L2 F2 R' U F2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 D2 B R2 B' 
1584. 10.71 F2 U R F' L2 U' L2 B' L' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 B' 
1585. 9.77 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U R' B L R F D' U B' L2 D' 
1586. 13.14 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R F2 D' R2 D R U' F D2 
1587. 12.93 U' R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L B D2 F R2 B2 D' F U2 L 
1588. 9.05 R2 B D2 R2 B2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L B R U2 R2 D' B' L2 R 
1589. 9.88 D2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 R' F' D U' B L B' L2 U' L' 
1590. 10.59 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R D2 B R' B R D L2 R' U' 
1591. 12.00 L B U R2 U R F U' D R B2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 R' 
1592. 11.15 B F2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R' B' L' U L' B D' F U' 
1593. 10.19 R' D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U' L B' U2 L2 U R2 D' L' D' 
1594. 11.38 R' L U D R' D F R F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' 
1595. 9.40 U' L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L R B2 R B2 U' B2 L' F' R B2 U' F2 
1596. 9.06 D' R' U2 L2 D2 B2 L R2 U2 B2 F2 R U' B2 F D' B' L F R F' 
1597. 11.83 F L2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B' R' U' L B L F2 U R' 
1598. 9.80 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 R' U B L2 F2 D F2 U2 R 
1599. 10.30 U R2 F D' L' F' U2 R F B2 U2 F B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R 
1600. 11.09 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R' U2 B2 R2 F L' R' B D2 F2 
1601. 10.43 B R2 F L2 B F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R' U B' L D R B' L D 
1602. 9.46 D' R D' L U B' D F' D R2 B U2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 
1603. 10.08 F2 B2 L' F' R' L2 D' B U' F' B2 U2 F' R2 F2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 
1604. 11.28 L2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R F' D B D L2 F D R U' R 
1605. 10.81 D2 B' R B2 R U2 L U' D R L U2 R' L2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 
1606. 9.36 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 F R' F2 U F2 D L' F2 R D B' 
1607. 9.91 U F2 D2 R D R' U' L F D R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B2 
1608. 12.84 R2 F R' U F' U L U D' B2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 B' 
1609. 9.02 U' F R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' R' D B' R' U2 B F R' 
1610. 9.00 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 B R U R' B2 F' U L2 U' 
1611. 11.16 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F L' B U2 R' F2 U' F2 U' F' 
1612. 10.77 D' L U' B' R' U2 F2 R2 D' F' R2 F L2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 F2 
1613. 12.36 B2 L2 R2 U F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' U' R F' R U2 R' B' 
1614. 10.05 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 B R' F2 D L R U R B' F 
1615. 10.56 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 R U' B D R U' B2 F D R 
1616. 9.16 B2 L U2 L' F2 L B2 U2 R B2 L' F L' D B' L' U F D' B' R 
1617. 11.44 D F L2 B D2 F D2 F' R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U L F' U' L2 R 
1618. 9.65 L' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L' U2 B F' L B R U2 
1619. 10.16 U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U2 F D B L R' B D2 B' L R2 
1620. 11.18 D R2 B2 L2 D B2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 U' B' D' B R' B' F2 U2 
1621. 10.81 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D R D' L' B' R' D' R D' 
1622. 11.38 B2 D B L F B' R L' U L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 B2 R2 D' R 
1623. 9.59 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D U B' L' D F U' F' U' B D U' 
1624. 11.08 L F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' F2 D' U2 R' B' U' R' B' 
1625. 10.53 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 D' U' R2 F2 D2 B D' B F U2 L F2 R' U R2 
1626. 10.41 B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B L B2 F2 U' B2 R' D' R2 
1627. 9.68 F' B2 U' D2 L2 U' F2 R U2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' 
1628. 9.05 L F' R B D' R B' U' F D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F R' 
1629. 11.47 R2 F' R2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 R2 B2 R D' U' L' B R U2 B L R2 
1630. 10.09 L' U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F R2 B' U2 B' D' R B' R2 B' D' L F2 D 
1631. 9.05 R' U F2 U L' B R D F U R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 B2 U F2 U' B 
1632. 9.58 D' U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L U2 B D2 F R U R' D2 R2 D 
1633. 10.03 F' R2 B R2 F' L2 B L2 U2 D' B F' U' F2 U L' U' R' 
1634. 11.95 D U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L F2 L U2 R2 U2 F' D' L2 B F2 D L R2 F 
1635. 10.52 R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F' L2 U F' D' F2 D2 L' D2 B R D2 
1636. 10.05 L2 B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 L F2 U2 B U' L2 R F2 D' R2 D R 
1637. 10.21 F D F' R' F B R' D2 L' B2 R2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 
1638. 10.80 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 R' U2 L' D' B2 L2 F' D2 B 
1639. 10.00 L' B' U2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 B2 R2 D B' L' U2 
1640. 12.69 B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 B D L R F' D' U2 L R' B2 
1641. 10.47 B L' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L F2 B' D2 B2 R2 U L D U L 
1642. 8.05 R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 L F2 L D2 L2 U' B' L D2 R2 F R' F L2 D2 
1643. 10.33 U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' R U' F' L2 R' B U F2 R' 
1644. 8.86 F' U2 B F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B2 D' R' D' L2 D L' F R U B 
1645. 10.77 B2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 U L2 D B2 U' B' U' R F D2 B2 L' D2 U2 
1646. 10.03 L2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U F2 D' L' B' D2 F L U B F2 D R2 
1647. 9.97 L' D' L2 D U2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L B' U' L2 D B L2 D F2 
1648. 9.94 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 R' B2 R' D' F D' L' D' R' F D' B' 
1649. 14.11 R' F2 U2 F R2 B D2 B R2 B' L2 F D B' D2 R' F R F' R' U' 
1650. 10.83 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 B U2 R' F U2 F R' D' L2 B' 
1651. 10.16 L' R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U F' D L' B' L2 U L2 B2 
1652. 9.56 F U2 L D2 F2 D2 R D2 L R2 B2 R' U' F D F R' F L' R' B2 
1653. 9.72 R2 U F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R' B2 R D' B L R F' R B' 
1654. 9.80 L B L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L F R' D' F2 D R D' B 
1655. 13.44 R2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 U R2 B L F2 D B U B2 L2 D' 
1656. 9.27 U B2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 F R' B F' L2 R' B2 R F R' 
1657. 11.78 F U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F U' L' U' B' D' R' U' 
1658. 12.31 L B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 L D2 R D' F' L2 U2 B' D2 B L' B 
1659. 9.59 B' D2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 U R F L R' D2 F' L' B2 U 
1660. 9.77 U' D' R F D2 B2 D' F2 R' D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' 
1661. 10.18 U R2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 F U R B2 R2 F' R D' U2 R' 
1662. 11.30 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R B F2 D L2 U2 R U 
1663. 9.66 U2 B' D2 F U2 F D2 F' U F' D' L2 B2 U2 L B L U2 
1664. 9.94 D B D2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R B D' F' U F2 R U2 
1665. 10.63 L D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R' D F' U' R2 B2 R' F D2 
1666. 10.94 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 R B L' R' D' B2 F L2 B2 U' 
1667. 9.30 B2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 D' L D B L U2 B R' F 
1668. 9.40 F' D' B R2 B' U' F L' F' R2 U2 D2 F B R2 U' 
1669. 11.38 B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L' D L2 B L F' L' D2 R2 U 
1670. 10.22 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B D L F' R U2 L' U F2 D R' 
1671. 11.40 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 U L' D2 L' U' R2 D' L' F2 U' 
1672. 8.03 R' U2 F' D2 R U B L' D' U2 F R2 F B' R2 U2 D2 B U2 L2 
1673. 8.41 R U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 L U L' R' B' D' B2 D2 
1674. 9.99 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R D2 U L' D' U2 R' F L' B' 
1675. 10.80 R D2 L' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R F L R' D' R D2 F' U L2 
1676. 10.15 D2 F' U' R' B' R' F2 L' U R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R L D2 F2 L F2 
1677. 9.97 B L2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F' L B2 L U F2 R' B 
1678. 10.11 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 U B' F2 D L' R D U B U L2 
1679. 10.36 F U B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 F' L' R2 B' U' R' F D' L B 
1680. 11.40 D2 R F D L U B' L2 F R' B2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 
1681. 10.77 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R B L D2 F U' L B' U2 L2 
1682. 8.21 U2 R2 B2 R U2 D B R2 U F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 B U2 F' L2 
1683. 9.52 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R D' B' L2 B' L D L2 B2 
1684. 11.46 U' B2 D2 L D2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' U' L' R2 F R' U2 B' D R 
1685. 9.94 L U2 B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R D B L2 U F2 R2 F' L' D' R2 
1686. 10.68 D' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' D F2 U B' R' B D2 U 
1687. 8.97 U' B2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 U R2 F2 B L2 F U F' U' R F2 R' 
1688. 10.38 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F U2 F D' U' B' D2 F L D' F' R' F' 
1689. 10.15 L' B2 U B2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' D B' F' D2 L' D' R' F' 
1690. 11.20 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' B' U' F D2 L' D B' L' B' L2 
1691. 10.90 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L U2 B L' F' D2 U' R2 U' R' 
1692. 10.80 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 R B2 D' L' B D' R' B2 F L2 
1693. 12.00 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R U R' B L' F2 R' U2 F' L2 R' 
1694. 11.63 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R' F2 U L R B2 R F D' B 
1695. 10.11 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 U R' F2 D' L B' R 
1696. 11.28 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R U' B' L' B' D' F' R' 
1697. 11.30 B2 D R2 U' L F2 R F2 U B' R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 
1698. 10.78 L' D F U' B2 D B D L' U R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' D2 L' 
1699. 11.63 F' R2 F' L2 F R2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L R B' F2 D U' F' R D' 
1700. 11.94 F2 L F' R' D' F2 D B D L F2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U F2 U' 
1701. 9.71 R' F U2 R F D F' L' F' R2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B L2 B2 D' 
1702. 9.84 B' D2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 R2 D2 R' D2 R D' L U' R2 B L R' 
1703. 10.71 D F2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L' D2 B' U' F' R' U' L U L' 
1704. 9.00 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' D' F' L2 B' F2 U B F L' 
1705. 9.83 U2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R D F2 L' F' R2 F D2 U2 B 
1706. 11.83 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 F' D2 L' U R' B 
1707. 12.52 R U2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 F R' B2 D' L R' U' B D' 
1708. 9.41 F L D F B2 D2 F R B' D2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 
1709. 11.25 U' B' R F R F' D' B' L' U2 F2 B2 L2 U B2 U L2 U F2 U2 
1710. 11.44 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B U2 B' D2 L' D L2 
1711. 11.13 F2 L2 B' U2 R F U L U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B' 
1712. 9.66 D2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 R D2 U R U2 R B D2 B' L2 R 
1713. 12.25 U2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 D' B L2 D R F U' R' 
1714. 10.13 R D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 B' L U R2 F R' F L' U' 
1715. 10.33 U2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B D2 R2 D2 F' R F U B L' R' D L D2 F2 
1716. 8.61 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 B' D F' R' F2 D L F' R2 
1717. 11.09 R2 L' U' L U F B' U' F L' U2 R L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 
1718. 8.80 U R2 F2 D F U R F' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B' 
1719. 9.92 U2 F L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 B' D R B D' F2 D R D2 L2 R' 
1720. 7.84 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B U L D2 U B' R2 D U' R' 
1721. 10.92 D2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 R B2 L B2 L2 D' R F2 L2 U2 F R2 B' L' 
1722. 9.90 R U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' U2 F' D' L B F' U2 L D 
1723. 11.64 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' F L' F' D2 B2 D2 F2 D' 
1724. 10.97 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' L' R' U' B' R2 F2 U' L2 D' R 
1725. 10.95 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B' U2 L' U F D2 L D L2 B2 R 
1726. 10.68 U L2 B' L2 B U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F U L' U R D F L2 D' L 
1727. 10.27 F' B2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 D' R2 D L' B2 R U B' D2 U' L R2 
1728. 12.08 B L F L U' F L' U' R' U L2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 
1729. 10.34 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F R2 D' F2 R' D2 U' 
1730. 12.50 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' R2 U2 L' R' F D' B2 U F2 R B R F' 
1731. 10.74 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 B R2 D' R2 D' B R D U F' 
1732. 12.55 R' B' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' D' L D' B' U' L2 F R2 
1733. 11.00 L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L F R F2 U2 B U2 
1734. 10.94 U B' D B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 
1735. 9.35 F R D2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' L' R B' D2 F2 R' U' 
1736. 8.13 F2 D R2 D' U B2 D U2 R2 B' L2 D R' F' D' F' D' R' 
1737. 11.52 F' R L F2 D F R2 U F' D R2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' B' U2 
1738. 11.05 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' B R2 U L D' L2 F D' L' 
1739. 12.24 R2 D' B2 D F2 D U B2 L2 B2 F L B2 L' D' F' L2 R2 U2 
1740. 9.85 U2 L2 R2 F R2 F U2 F R2 U2 B2 R B L U' L B2 F' R' 
1741. 11.66 U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L B2 F' D' L' D' L' B2 U' R' 
1742. 9.97 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 F L U B U' B' D' L2 R D R' 
1743. 10.60 U2 R' B D F2 R U' R2 L F D2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' 
1744. 9.35 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U B2 F D2 U L R2 D' B' F' R2 
1745. 13.99 R' D2 B2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' D2 B' F2 U' L' R F L 
1746. 10.15 F R D' L' D' F2 L' B R' D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 
1747. 10.27 R' F2 L F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 U F R2 U' B D' L' U' B2 R' 
1748. 9.89 U' D' R' U B U L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F L2 B L2 F2 U2 F 
1749. 10.43 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 R B2 R' B' F R2 F' U L U' 
1750. 9.48 U L' D2 F' U2 R U' B' F2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 R U2 L' D2 
1751. 11.59 R F' D2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 L D B R' F' U L2 R2 D' 
1752. 9.63 F' B U2 F2 U L F2 D' F' B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U D2 B2 L' 
1753. 10.20 D2 L2 B F D2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' R B2 L U R B' L2 D' 
1754. 9.58 F' D U B2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L F' U B' U2 L' F D2 U' F' 
1755. 9.39 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 R U' B' R D L2 D L F 
1756. 10.44 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U B R F2 R D L B U' B F' 
1757. 9.96 B' L D2 R D2 R D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' U B' F' U2 R' D R B' 
1758. 7.51 U' L B2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R' B' R2 F U' B2 D' R' F' L 
1759. 8.56 U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R' F R D U' F2 L B2 U B' U 
1760. 8.99 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D F D' R U2 R2 F D2 L' F2 D 
1761. 8.56 D' B2 R F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' R B' F D' R F D' 
1762. 10.92 L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L' F' R' B' L2 R' U' F2 R2 U2 
1763. 12.53 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 B R' D' U2 R B U F2 D U 
1764. 12.13 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 L F' L R B F D U' R' F' 
1765. 8.10 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R B2 D F' L2 R D R' F' U' 
1766. 9.54 F' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 L R2 F2 L F' L D' F R F2 
1767. 11.49 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 B' L' D' L D R2 F' D B 
1768. 9.88 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L B F2 L2 D2 U' B' L U' F' 
1769. 9.74 L2 D F B' L' F2 U' F' B U2 B2 D2 L U2 R B2 R F2 R2 
1770. 10.28 F R2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 R B' U L B' L2 B' D' F' D' 
1771. 9.32 U2 L' D2 F2 L B2 L2 R' D2 B2 D' R' B L' D2 U B D R2 B' 
1772. 12.45 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B R F' L2 F' D' B2 R B' D2 
1773. 10.20 F D2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 R B' L U2 F2 L2 F' U' R' U' 
1774. 11.87 U2 R' D2 F U' F2 U' B2 R' U2 F U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 
1775. 10.04 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' B' L B' R D' L2 U B' R2 
1776. 11.21 F2 L2 F L2 R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 R2 D' R' U2 L' B' F R D2 F2 
1777. 11.51 L2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 R' D' B U B L B R' B' U2 
1778. 7.70 R B' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 R B' R B' U B' U' R 
1779. 10.77 R' D U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B L U' B L U R 
1780. 9.77 F U' L B2 U2 B R L B' U R2 D2 F2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 R 
1781. 9.39 F R2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R' D2 B L' R2 B F' L2 U 
1782. 11.56 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B L2 R2 F R' F' L R B2 F D R D 
1783. 9.04 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 F L' D B' R' B D2 F2 U 
1784. 12.95 B' U' D' R' D B' L D' F L U2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 R B2 R' D 
1785. 9.94 B D' B2 R2 D B2 D U2 R2 F2 U F2 L' F' U B D F2 D R2 U 
1786. 8.58 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F R D F' U' F R D2 L F' 
1787. 10.64 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D' F' L' R2 F2 U F D2 F L 
1788. 9.65 R U2 R' U2 R F2 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 F' L B' F' D U2 R' B D' 
1789. 10.38 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 R' D F U' B' L' U2 B D2 B2 
1790. 10.88 F2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' B U L' D U2 F2 D2 F R' 
1791. 9.47 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' L2 U' F R' B U' L2 D2 U' L' U 
1792. 9.93 F U' R2 D F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 F' U B D L2 D' R 
1793. 11.49 L' U' R2 L' D' L2 D2 L2 B' L B R2 L2 B D2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 
1794. 11.90 L F L F' R B2 R2 U' R U2 F R2 L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 
1795. 10.71 L' F R' L B L2 U D2 F D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 R B2 
1796. 9.61 U2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F D2 F L2 F U' R' F2 D' B D L2 F2 L' 
1797. 8.69 L' U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U L' B2 U R' B' F U' L D' 
1798. 10.60 F2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 D' L2 U F' U L D U2 L' U B F' 
1799. 8.16 U' R2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 F L B' L' F' D F2 D 
1800. 12.80 B U' F' R2 F2 U2 R D' B D2 B2 U2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B 
1801. 9.16 L2 U2 L' D' B' D F U2 R2 U2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F 
1802. 12.95 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 D F2 R2 U' B' D2 L F' U2 B' U' F' D2 F2 
1803. 11.63 R' B2 U R F' B2 U2 R' D2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 
1804. 9.93 U' F2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 R D2 F2 R' F2 U' R' D' B' D B R2 F' 
1805. 12.57 F' D2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 F D2 F' L2 U' B' F U2 L D L' R' B' D2 
1806. 9.82 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 F U B R F' 
1807. 15.97 B R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U L D2 F' D2 R F' L' D2 B' 
1808. 10.00 B D F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 D F' R' D2 L U F' D2 F R 
1809. 11.30 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' R B' L B2 L' F R2 B2 L2 U' 
1810. 9.80 R2 D2 B L2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 U F2 D' R' D2 L' B2 D' U F2 
1811. 11.18 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R U2 L' B2 U' B R' F U2 
1812. 9.90 D R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' R' F D2 L' D' B2 R B2 U' 
1813. 8.29 R' B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R B' U2 R2 F U' R U' F 
1814. 10.86 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U B2 R' F' D' U F' U' L2 F' D' B' 
1815. 11.47 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L F2 L R U R' U R2 F2 
1816. 10.73 B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 F L U2 F D F L F' U F 
1817. 8.32 D2 B2 D2 L U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' B U2 B U' B' L F2 L2 U2 R' 
1818. 10.05 F' U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D L' R2 B D U R B2 U2 F 
1819. 10.25 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 B U L' B' L R' F U2 L' R' 
1820. 9.95 U F D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 R' F2 U F' R2 F' U L' R2 
1821. 8.79 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 L B R2 F R D U F' L 
1822. 8.54 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D' R F D2 R B' R2 B U B' R 
1823. 11.05 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' R B2 D' U B L D U2 B2 R2 
1824. 9.57 B U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 F2 D U2 B' U' 
1825. 9.25 U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' R2 U' L2 D F' R' U F L' R D' R' F2 R2 
1826. 8.98 U' B R D F' U2 B L F L2 U2 R2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 
1827. 10.76 R' F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 R2 B' L2 U B L' D B2 R2 U2 
1828. 10.27 D' L2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' L' R U2 F' L2 U' F2 U2 
1829. 8.40 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 B D' F' U2 L2 R' B' D' F U' 
1830. 12.73 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U B L2 U R D F2 D2 B L R 
1831. 11.92 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' L' B' L U L D R2 F' U' 
1832. 9.52 F' D2 R' U2 D2 L' F B' L U D2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' 
1833. 9.76 D2 B L2 D2 U2 B F R2 D2 F' R2 D' R2 D' R' D U B' L' F2 R 
1834. 10.91 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 B' D2 R' B' L U L B2 D' F 
1835. 11.80 U B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 U' F' L D' B L' F' U 
1836. 10.65 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B D2 R U B2 F' U2 R D' U' 
1837. 12.16 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F L U' B' R2 B D' L U2 F2 
1838. 11.08 R B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B D L2 F' D B' D' F2 D L' 
1839. 9.92 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F L B2 L D R2 F' U' L D R 
1840. 11.93 L2 B R F L2 B2 R' U B' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 
1841. 10.99 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' D2 L F2 L' D2 B D B2 U R2 F L B2 U 
1842. 8.30 L2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 D U L' D' F D U B2 R' U2 
1843. 8.70 F' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 B' U' L' B2 D' U' R2 D2 R' B2 
1844. 13.96 R F' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 U R' U' L' B' U' F2 L F' 
1845. 10.94 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B D R U F' R' B2 D' B' R' B2 
1846. 11.06 B2 R' B' R' L U2 D L R2 F' L2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 B D2 F 
1847. 11.33 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 B R U' R2 D' R' F' R2 U 
1848. 10.23 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 U2 R B R2 D2 F2 U R U R U 
1849. 10.42 L D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 L B2 R' U2 D L' U' B2 F D' B2 F2 R U' 
1850. 9.98 F L2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 L' B R' U2 L U' R2 U2 B' 
1851. 9.54 B2 F2 D R2 U L2 D L2 U' L2 B' R' B' L' B D2 L U B' L' 
1852. 10.72 R F2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R F L' B F2 R F' U B2 
1853. 10.15 B' R2 F2 R' F R L' B2 R' U2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D 
1854. 10.12 D2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R F L' U' B2 D' F2 R2 B L' B2 
1855. 11.27 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F L B2 L D L' U' F L' B' 
1856. 9.53 B' U R' B' D2 F2 D' R' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B' L2 B R2 L2 U 
1857. 8.17 B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B U' B L B' D2 L' B2 F' U2 
1858. 11.59 U2 D B' U' R2 D R' L' D2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 
1859. 9.20 R D F2 U F' U' D2 L F2 U F B2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 
1860. 7.30 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 R B R' D F2 L R2 F' L' R 
1861. 9.74 L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U R B F2 D2 U' R' F D2 L D' 
1862. 10.02 F U L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U' L' U F D' R2 D2 U 
1863. 11.90 R' F' B2 R2 D2 B L F' R' L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 R 
1864. 12.87 F' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 D' L B' F2 U2 L 
1865. 9.17 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' D L F R2 U R F R U' 
1866. 9.63 B D F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R D2 L2 F R' B' U' B2 
1867. 10.50 U R D2 R B' L D B2 U F R2 B' L2 D2 F R2 U2 D2 F' U2 
1868. 9.71 R B2 U' B2 L2 D U2 R2 U' L2 U' L' F2 U L B R' B D B2 
1869. 9.86 B D' R2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F' R B' L2 D L2 R U2 L 
1870. 9.88 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' U2 B2 F' L' F2 D' B2 D' B' U2 L U 
1871. 9.13 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 R F2 R B L2 U' L' R2 F U2 B' R' B2 
1872. 10.88 B' F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B' F' D' F' U2 F D2 L' U2 F2 U' R' 
1873. 9.05 D2 L F L' F D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 L' D 
1874. 10.27 F2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 R' U' B' D' R2 F' L2 D L2 U2 
1875. 13.47 B2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 D2 B2 D F2 B' D2 F' D' B R U F' D' L' 
1876. 11.93 L' D2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 D R U B D2 F R B F D' 
1877. 10.77 F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B U' L2 F R' B' L R D B' R 
1878. 8.46 U D L' B D B D F' B R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 
1879. 8.88 L' B' D R' L' F U' B2 R2 B' D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 F2 
1880. 9.11 U2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 L D2 U B R2 U2 F2 U2 L' D B 
1881. 10.16 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F D2 R2 F D2 U F U' F L2 D' B2 L B' F' 
1882. 9.09 D' B' D2 F' U R F2 L' U' B2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' 
1883. 11.82 U' F' L' U2 D' B2 R D' L U' R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 B2 
1884. 10.19 L R U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' D2 F' R B2 U L' D U' F' 
1885. 9.37 L B' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 D' R F L D U L2 R2 F' 
1886. 13.19 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R F2 D L2 D B' L U R' B2 D2 B 
1887. 10.69 R L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 U' R' F' D F U' R D F 
1888. 8.41 F2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 F' L U B2 F2 L2 D2 U R 
1889. 11.07 F2 U2 B2 L B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 U' B2 L U2 F2 L' U' 
1890. 11.50 F2 L' B' R' U2 L' U' F' B2 R' B2 R' B2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 U 
1891. 9.77 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 R' D2 U' L' D F2 U B U L' F' 
1892. 7.47 D2 R2 D2 B' F' R2 B D2 L2 U2 F L F2 U' B2 F L2 U' L' U R' 
1893. 8.25 R2 U2 B2 L U2 R F2 D2 U2 R U B F2 R' D2 U' R' F U' B 
1894. 9.03 B' U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F' D2 U B' L' R D' B' R2 
1895. 9.43 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 D R2 B R U F D' F' R U L' 
1896. 9.92 B' R2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 F D' F L2 R U L' F2 D U F 
1897. 10.99 U' B2 L2 U F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L' R' U L' D' F' D' F' 
1898. 9.53 D' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 F L' D' B D2 R2 D' L' 
1899. 10.09 L' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' R' F' L2 U' B2 D' F D U' 
1900. 8.93 U2 F2 R B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 D' B2 F' U' L2 F D' R F' R' 
1901. 10.41 F' B' R B' U D2 F' B' D F' U2 B D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' 
1902. 8.87 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D B2 U B2 D2 L' D B' L U2 B L2 B R' 
1903. 8.17 U L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B' L' U' F U' L' U L D2 L' 
1904. 11.25 B D2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B' F2 L' F L2 R2 
1905. 9.71 D' L' U' R L' D F' L B L B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U B2 U F2 
1906. 10.30 U L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R' D R' F' U' F' R2 F' R' F' 
1907. 9.72 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 F U' R F2 R B2 D2 R F2 
1908. 10.27 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 F D R' U B2 L2 F L' U2 L' F' 
1909. 11.90 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 U' L F U' B' U' R' D2 B R2 D2 
1910. 10.10 R D' R' D2 F' U' F' R D2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R L2 F2 B' 
1911. 11.06 F2 L B2 L' U2 R D2 R' F2 R D F2 U' L D F D L2 R' U' 
1912. 12.48 L' D2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' U' L' B2 R2 U B2 L' B F' 
1913. 13.05 B R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R F D' B' L B2 R D' R 
1914. 9.94 D' R U2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L U' F' R F' R F2 R' D' 
1915. 9.64 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 R B' D' R2 B2 F' D2 B' L' D' R' 
1916. 8.90 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 B' D L2 U' L' R2 F2 L2 R' 
1917. 10.19 D' L2 F L D2 B' U F' L R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' D2 B2 U' R2 
1918. 9.26 U2 R' F2 D' R2 B2 U' B L F' U2 F R2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 
1919. 13.70 B D F' B2 D L2 B2 L B U2 B2 U2 R' L2 U2 L F2 L U2 B2 
1920. 9.65 R2 F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' U L' U2 F' L F R' B' L' F2 
1921. 9.18 B2 L2 B D2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F D B' R2 F2 R' D F' L F2 
1922. 9.53 B2 R2 D' L2 F R L B D' L' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R F2 R D 
1923. 9.69 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 D2 L D' F' U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 
1924. 10.08 D R' D R2 D2 F U R F2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 D B2 U R2 U F' 
1925. 9.99 B' U2 L D2 F2 L2 R U2 L F2 L' D2 U B' L' D' L' R B R U 
1926. 10.23 F L' F R2 L' U2 D2 B' D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D L 
1927. 8.70 R' U R2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U B2 F2 L U2 L F2 D F' L R 
1928. 10.61 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U F L2 D2 R' B2 U F D R F2 
1929. 8.10 L' B2 U F2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R' D F' L' R2 D B' F2 
1930. 11.69 B2 U L' B R' F2 D' L2 B L F2 U2 R' L' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L 
1931. 8.28 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F U2 F U' L B R' U F2 U' B L2 B 
1932. 9.47 R' F L U' D2 B D2 R2 F L F2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 
1933. 9.89 B D F U L2 B D' F' D2 F R B2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 D2 
1934. 9.33 F' B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L B L' F' U B L D' F2 
1935. 8.62 R' U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F U2 R F D F' U R U2 
1936. 10.71 D2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 R' U L' D' B' L2 D2 B F2 
1937. 12.29 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L B R2 U F' D2 U' R2 U R' 
1938. 10.13 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 B' L2 U' B' U B D L' F' D' 
1939. 10.89 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L' B D U L' D2 R2 F R' F 
1940. 9.94 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D2 U2 B' L R2 D' R D2 B R' F2 U' 
1941. 12.54 D' F2 U2 R2 L D F' D F2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 R U2 L' B2 R2 B' 
1942. 9.46 U' L2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U B' F2 U2 F2 L' F L2 
1943. 9.88 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 R D L2 D B2 L B' F U F 
1944. 9.74 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U B2 F' U R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F U' 
1945. 11.21 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D R' F2 D' B' F R' D2 U2 R' F' 
1946. 9.15 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 U F2 D' R' U F L F L2 D' L2 B D2 R2 
1947. 9.35 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U B' U R U2 L U L' D L F' 
1948. 8.70 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 U' B L R' B' F' D' B2 L' F U 
1949. 12.66 L D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D' F' L' B2 D L F' U 
1950. 9.90 R B2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' L F' R' F2 L2 D R2 
1951. 10.48 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R U' R2 D' F' D' L B D2 R2 
1952. 10.48 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U L2 F' U2 R' B2 F' L D B2 U' L' 
1953. 9.77 B L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 F R B L' B' D' R B' D B 
1954. 10.00 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 F' R' B2 D L U R D2 L2 U2 
1955. 9.01 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D L2 R' U' F R' F2 U' R2 U B R2 
1956. 9.95 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 L F L2 D B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R 
1957. 8.42 L' F2 L2 R B2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 D' F' L U2 L D2 F' D B D 
1958. 9.72 R' B2 R' U' L U2 B D2 R B L2 D2 B L2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 
1959. 9.10 D U' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L' D U2 B' R2 D' L2 R2 F' U L' 
1960. 10.26 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 U' R' D F' R2 B' L' F D' R2 
1961. 9.56 U' F2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D L B' F' L D R U' B2 D' R 
1962. 8.03 U L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 U B L' D L R' U R2 U' R' D' 
1963. 10.45 B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 U B L2 R2 U' L' D F2 R B' U 
1964. 11.33 L2 F U' L2 U' D' R' B U B' D2 F' L2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 B' 
1965. 10.14 B' R L' U D' L F2 U B F2 R D2 R' U2 R L2 F2 D2 F2 L 
1966. 9.16 U B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' R D2 B D' U2 F R' B2 U' 
1967. 10.73 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' B2 U' B D' F R' U L R' U2 L2 F 
1968. 9.41 D' R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D L' D2 F' U B D2 
1969. 10.15 R2 L U L F' R2 U B R2 F2 R D2 L D2 R F2 L F2 L2 D' 
1970. 9.21 R' F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L' F2 L B2 F' D2 U B F' R U2 B' F L' 
1971. 9.28 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 D F2 U' B L2 F R U' F2 
1972. 10.13 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' D' U' R F2 D' F' L' R F 
1973. 10.78 R B2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F D' L R' B2 D' U F U F' 
1974. 10.14 F2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' D L2 R D2 B2 D2 B U 
1975. 9.39 F' U' R D' B2 U L D' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 L 
1976. 9.94 D' B R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 R2 L B L' R B L D2 U' L 
1977. 10.59 R U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 F' U B2 L R' F2 U' B U 
1978. 8.37 B2 R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F R2 B L' B' R U' F' R D F' D U 
1979. 10.73 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D F U F2 U2 R U B D' L' R 
1980. 9.29 B' R D' L B' U2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 R 
1981. 10.87 D2 L2 U B' L U L F R U2 R' F2 B2 L B2 R' L' U2 R2 
1982. 11.00 B2 U F2 L2 U L D' R' F U2 L' U2 D2 L' F2 L F2 L2 F2 L2 
1983. 9.96 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L D U R F U' L F2 D2 U' 
1984. 12.66 L2 B L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B U' R F2 R D' F R' B' D B2 
1985. 8.82 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B R B2 R2 D' L B' D2 L2 D 
1986. 9.69 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 F' R F2 U L' U2 B' U2 B' D2 
1987. 9.05 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 R D' B2 L' B F' U' B L' R' 
1988. 8.74 B' L2 B R2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 F R2 L D L' F2 L F' U' L2 F2 U2 
1989. 10.25 R2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B R D' B L2 U2 L2 F D F2 R' 
1990. 10.48 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' F' D F' D2 R' B' D' U' R 
1991. 9.82 B D2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 D' L B L2 D2 B' D2 R' F' U2 
1992. 8.82 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' L F2 R2 D' F2 D' R D 
1993. 8.46 F' L2 U2 D2 L D L F' U2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 L' 
1994. 8.84 F' R' F2 L' U2 F' B L F B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U F2 B2 U2 
1995. 10.45 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L D2 U B R U2 R' D U 
1996. 10.88 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B U2 L U2 R D' U2 R U L2 
1997. 9.14 R U2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 U L' U F' R2 B' U' B2 R U 
1998. 10.10 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R U2 L' F2 D' B' D2 U F U2 R 
1999. 10.28 B L B' R' F D2 R F' D' L' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U D2 B2 U L2 
2000. 10.88 B' F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D U R' F' R F2 R B D' B R2 
2001. 11.66 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R' F D2 L F2 D B R' D 
2002. 9.55 R' F U' D2 L' F2 B' U F U2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 
2003. 8.33 R B' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 B F2 R2 L U B' D F2 D2 R2 U' 
2004. 11.76 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 L U' L2 B F2 L U' L U F' 
2005. 9.00 L2 D L' U2 B' R U2 L R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 
2006. 12.48 F2 L F2 B' R' F2 U' F' L2 D U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R U2 R' D2 
2007. 9.98 L U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 F' D2 R2 B U' F2 L R 
2008. 9.83 D2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R' D2 B F2 R B D' U B R 
2009. 9.56 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 B' L2 R2 U' L B F2 D' U' B' 
2010. 8.26 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F' L2 B2 L' B2 R D' F2 R2 B L' D F 
2011. 7.93 F2 R F B R B D' R F2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' U' 
2012. 9.91 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U L' F R' F2 D U R U B' 
2013. 9.78 R L' B' L2 U F R' L' D' F' R2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 D2 B' 
2014. 9.04 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 B' U B D2 F2 L D2 F' D' 
2015. 9.42 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B D2 B' R' U L D2 U B2 D' L' F' U 
2016. 8.51 B2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 F' D' U' L D' U L B' D 
2017. 8.61 D F2 R' U' B U L' F' U B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B 
2018. 9.87 F' R2 U D2 L B2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D R2 L2 D R' 
2019. 7.85 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F U' L U2 R' B D R2 F2 
2020. 8.50 F' U2 F' D' L F' U2 B R' F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 U R2 
2021. 8.84 R B2 U F' B2 R D2 L' D' F' L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 
2022. 11.19 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' R B L2 D2 F' R D B2 R' 
2023. 10.37 R D2 L F2 L' F2 L F2 R2 F2 R' U B R' U' L2 D B2 L' R 
2024. 10.33 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R B2 U2 R B2 L' U' L' B L' R D' U2 B L R 
2025. 11.32 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 D' F L R2 F' D' L B2 D2 
2026. 10.25 F2 B U' L' D F' B' R L2 B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' 
2027. 9.67 F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B D' F L D' U' F' U' L' R2 
2028. 9.53 F2 U2 D2 R U' D2 R2 L D' F R2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 B 
2029. 11.08 U' L2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 F R' B' F U L2 F' U B2 L 
2030. 9.14 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D F2 B L2 U B' D F' L F L2 U2 
2031. 10.15 U' B2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' F' L2 F D' B' F 
2032. 9.35 B2 D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F' D' R' F' D' L U2 B' F2 L' 
2033. 8.36 R2 D2 B L2 D' B2 R B2 L' F L' F2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 L2 
2034. 9.38 F' L2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 R D2 B' R2 B2 L D2 B' R 
2035. 10.65 L B2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 D F' R B2 F' R2 B D' B2 
2036. 9.97 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U B2 F L' R' B' R D' L2 
2037. 9.73 U' F R' L' F' R B2 U B R B2 R U2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 L' D' 
2038. 10.26 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U B R D' U' B' F' U' L2 D R2 
2039. 10.03 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 L U' R' D' L' D2 R2 F U F2 
2040. 10.67 L2 R U F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B' U' L' F R F' D' B' L2 
2041. 8.39 L2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R B2 R D' U2 L D' R D' R2 F' U2 
2042. 10.33 L' U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' D R D' R' B L' F R U' F2 
2043. 12.37 L' F' L2 D2 R2 B D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B R' F D' U2 R' D2 U L B 
2044. 10.34 R U B' L U2 D2 L2 D' L' B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 B2 L2 D 
2045. 9.71 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U' F D' U' R' U2 L R' D' 
2046. 10.14 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 D' B2 U' B R' F L' R U' R 
2047. 10.08 B2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' B R2 F' D2 R U2 L' U F2 D 
2048. 11.21 R L' B2 D' F' L2 B R B' D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 L F2 U2 R' 
2049. 10.27 U F2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F' U B D' R' B2 L R2 D2 F' 
2050. 8.62 B L2 B D2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B L' F' R F' U B2 R2 U2 F' 
2051. 11.54 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' B L' B2 U2 L D2 B2 R 
2052. 10.67 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' F' L B2 L2 B' D U2 L2 D2 U2 
2053. 11.33 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U B' R' U' F' D2 B' F' D2 L' U2 
2054. 9.78 F2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' L' D2 U2 B' F' D' U' L U B' 
2055. 7.28 U' R' D B' R2 D' F R B F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R L2 F2 
2056. 11.80 D' U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F L D' R F2 U' L F L2 R2 
2057. 10.41 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 L B2 R D2 B' U F R' U2 B 
2058. 10.38 B2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B U2 B' D R' B2 L' D2 U' R' 
2059. 9.98 U2 D B' R B2 U' F R U2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 B 
2060. 10.72 L2 U' B' U' L2 D' R' U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F 
2061. 10.42 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D' B' D' R' D' L' U2 
2062. 9.35 F R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 F2 D' B' L2 R F' D' B D U 
2063. 10.02 F2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 L F2 U B' D' U2 B D L' U 
2064. 9.99 B' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 B R' F2 L U L2 U B 
2065. DNF(7.29) F2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U R' B' U L2 B R D2 B2 R U2 
2066. 11.13 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 L' D R U' R' B U' B L' U' 
2067. 7.82 R2 F2 D U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 B R' B U2 R2 D2 U' B R2 
2068. 10.93 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 F' L R' B' F' U' B R' B' U' 
2069. 10.86 B2 R' B D' F2 B' R2 U2 L U2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 D R2 L2 
2070. 12.01 U2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 L B D' B F2 D F' L2 D' 
2071. 10.42 R2 D2 L U2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F U2 R' D' U' F' D' B D' R2 
2072. 10.80 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R' U B2 D2 U2 R' F L' F2 R' 
2073. 7.26 B2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B U2 F2 U' L F D' B' R' F' U R2 B 
2074. 8.97 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 U B R U2 R B2 F2 U B' F2 R 
2075. 10.60 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R B D' L U B2 D2 B' F R' 
2076. 8.01 R' D2 L' F' U R' F' D U2 F2 D2 B L2 F' D2 F' R2 F' D2 R' 
2077. 9.63 L2 D' F2 D L2 D U F2 D B2 R2 F R' B2 R2 F' U2 B2 D' F2 
2078. 9.86 R2 U R2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' F' D R B D' U2 R F2 L' 
2079. 11.71 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 F2 D' U' F2 R U' L B2 F R' B R2 B2 
2080. 10.14 D' F U2 F R2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 F' D F' R' F' L' B2 D B' L 
2081. 10.86 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D R' F2 U F' U L' B2 
2082. 10.91 B F2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B' U' B U2 L U2 R' D F 
2083. 9.47 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D R F' D L F2 D2 B' F2 U' R' 
2084. 9.01 B' L2 D2 U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 U2 F D' B' R B' F L2 F' R' D L 
2085. 10.00 U' D2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 F D L' B' R' 
2086. 10.84 F R' L B' R' U' F' B2 R B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U 
2087. 10.75 F' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 R' U R2 B L2 F' D' R D' F' 
2088. 9.81 U L U' L' F2 R D2 B' U R L2 D B2 L2 U' D2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 
2089. 9.66 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 F L' U B2 D U2 F' U L U 
2090. 9.91 L' U' F2 D F2 D F2 D L2 D B2 U' B' U F L' U' L2 R D' B2 
2091. 9.45 B2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R D2 B2 F2 R' B D2 L B' F R F D U 
2092. 10.57 U' F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 L' U R' F R' B' R B R' 
2093. 8.92 F2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B R U B2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 R' 
2094. 9.13 U' F' R B' U2 B' U D' F R2 U B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 
2095. 9.41 L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D U F' R2 U' L U' F R' U2 
2096. 9.80 B L2 R2 F R2 F R2 F U2 B' F2 R' D' F2 L U' R' D' L2 F2 
2097. 10.11 L' B2 D2 B D R2 B' D' U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B D' 
2098. 10.02 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 F L' D2 R' B F L B' L' U2 
2099. 9.90 L' B' L D F2 B2 L2 U R U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F2 
2100. 11.42 B' U R2 D2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R' B' U F2 D' B R' D B2 
2101. 9.93 F2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R U2 L' U2 R2 B L' R2 D' L D' B' D2 
2102. 11.53 F U2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F' R2 U F' U2 L B2 D' R' F U F' 
2103. 8.48 L2 F2 R' F L D' F2 R D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B R2 U' 
2104. 10.00 U B2 U' L D R2 F R' L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' 
2105. 11.06 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F U R' B F L2 D F D2 
2106. 8.70 R B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B' F D' B2 D R2 U2 L F' U' 
2107. 7.51 R2 F U2 B2 F L2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 R B L2 U' B L U2 F2 D' F2 
2108. 8.61 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 R B' L2 U R D' R2 U2 R U2 
2109. 12.36 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L' U R2 F' D L D R D2 U' 
2110. 9.90 U2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D R B' D2 U' B' L' U' B' R' 
2111. 10.09 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 L D2 L' F2 U2 F U B L2 R' B D L 
2112. 8.37 R2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 U R2 B2 L' R U F L' B' F' L2 D U2 R' 
2113. 10.69 D2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U R B2 F D' R B' D' R' F2 D' 
2114. 9.78 B' D2 R' D2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L2 B' R2 D' U' R' F D2 B2 
2115. 9.66 D' L2 U L F L' D' F' L B2 R2 B2 R' F2 B2 R F2 R' F2 
2116. 9.60 D' B L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L' D2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' F D' 
2117. 9.72 R D2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F R' D B L' R' F U' L2 U' 
2118. 9.89 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U B' F L B2 R F L D2 B L' 
2119. 10.35 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B2 U' F U2 F D2 L2 R D2 B' L F 
2120. 10.13 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' F' U2 F D' L' B2 R' D' R 
2121. 9.73 B R2 B D2 F R2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 L' B2 D U L' F2 D F U2 L2 
2122. 9.87 F2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B' F2 R2 U B D2 L2 R' B2 F2 U' B' L' 
2123. 11.47 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L B U' B2 U2 R' D' U L2 F' 
2124. 9.45 D U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 L F2 L' B2 U2 R2 B' R F' U' 
2125. 10.23 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F D' F2 U' F2 U2 B U F L' 
2126. 9.55 R2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 D' U B2 F' D2 L U' R D L' B' D2 R2 
2127. 10.25 B' U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 L2 B D' F2 U2 F' U F' 
2128. 9.88 L2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L' R2 D2 U' R' U R2 B D 
2129. 9.57 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D F D2 R' U2 F' U' B F2 U2 B' 
2130. 9.27 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D L2 F' R D2 U2 R' F' D' F' L2 
2131. 9.84 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D U R2 F D2 L F' R D2 L2 D' F' U' 
2132. 10.82 L U F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F D' U2 F L' R' B L 
2133. 10.72 F' R' B' U' F2 D' B' D2 F R D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 D2 L B2 
2134. 9.95 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U' L' D2 L2 F D' L' U' R2 B2 
2135. 8.34 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 L U' R2 D' F' D R' U' B2 L2 
2136. 8.94 F2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L' B U' L2 D2 B' D' U' 
2137. 11.52 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U F2 L D B F2 R B L' F' D' U 
2138. 11.20 B' F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R D' B' F2 L R2 F' R2 B2 
2139. 11.69 B' L2 B2 D L2 D B2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 F L U B2 D B D' R F' 
2140. 9.58 L U' L U B' R2 L2 D F U' R2 U D F2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 
2141. 10.57 D' U' F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U L2 D' L' U F2 L' D U' B R D2 F 
2142. 9.75 D B2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 B' U' L2 U B2 U' R D F R2 
2143. 12.03 D B2 D2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 B R B2 U2 L U F2 L D2 R 
2144. 8.75 L F D L2 F2 L2 F L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B' D2 U' 
2145. 9.01 R' B' D2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F R2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U' R2 
2146. 9.57 F' U L2 B2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 R' U2 F U2 L' D' F2 L2 R 
2147. 10.34 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 D2 U' L' D' L B' F L' R' 
2148. 9.45 F' U F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B U B' L' B2 F D' R' B' 
2149. 10.40 B D F2 D' R' F' B' D B' D2 R' D2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R 
2150. 10.38 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B D U' B' F2 R B D' L F 
2151. 9.75 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 L B' U' L2 B D' F2 U' B' 
2152. 11.87 U2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 L R U2 B2 D' U' R' F' U L' B' D U2 B2 
2153. 9.71 F' U2 D2 F B2 D2 B' L D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R 
2154. 10.05 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R' U' L F D' U2 R2 U' B 
2155. 10.73 R' D2 B R2 B' U L F' B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 
2156. 11.01 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 F' L' U' B' F' L R' F' R' F 
2157. 9.91 R D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D F2 L2 R2 D F' L' B L' B D2 F' D' U 
2158. 8.48 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R' U' B D2 B U2 L U2 L2 
2159. 12.09 L2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R2 D R' U' L U2 L' B R2 
2160. 9.06 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B D L' B' F R2 F D' F' L F 
2161. 10.40 U2 R2 B2 R U D' B' F2 U2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L 
2162. 9.50 L' F2 R2 F' R' F U' D L' F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' R2 B2 D2 
2163. 10.93 F2 D2 B U D2 B D R U2 D' L2 B2 U2 B U2 B' D2 F' R2 B' D2 
2164. 11.26 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' U2 F' R D U2 F' R B2 U2 B F2 
2165. 9.95 B' U2 F R2 F L2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 U R' B2 D U2 R D2 R' U 
2166. 11.18 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R B' F2 L R2 D U F2 L' 
2167. 11.27 B' D R U2 L D' F L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 
2168. 10.05 R F2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 D' U' B' L' B2 U' R' U2 L2 D' B 
2169. 8.94 D R U' L' B2 U B' D2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' B' 
2170. 7.69 R' U2 D2 R' U F D B' D L U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' 
2171. 10.33 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D F2 L D F2 D2 F2 R U' B' L' U2 
2172. 8.96 F D2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B D' F2 L U B' F2 D B F' U2 
2173. 9.88 L2 F L' B U F' R F2 R U' D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 
2174. 10.87 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 B' D' L U2 F' R D F2 U F2 
2175. 8.73 F2 R U2 B2 R D2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 U' F' L U' R D' F' U' B U 
2176. 9.42 U2 F D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 L F D' R B2 D' U' L' F2 R 
2177. 9.94 B L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F D' L R2 D F D' F U2 R2 F2 
2178. 10.97 B' U2 F' D L2 B U' F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R U 
2179. 8.80 D2 F' U' F U' R L' B' U D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' 
2180. 10.75 U R2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 L' D' B' R U2 L' B' R' U2 R 
2181. 9.93 B L2 B F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 D' R' U2 B2 F2 L D B2 U 
2182. 8.45 F' R' B' D R B2 R D R F D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 
2183. 9.23 L' F R2 F D2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 U' B L' U2 R2 D L' R2 U 
2184. 11.68 L U F U B2 D2 B D2 L F2 L2 F R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B 
2185. 9.81 L R2 D B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F' U' L2 D R D U' L' D 
2186. 10.86 B' U2 L' U2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R F' R D' F2 L R2 U L 
2187. 9.32 R U' F' B2 U F D' R L2 U F2 B2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 U R 
2188. 12.56 L F2 U2 F R2 F U2 R' D' B D2 B L2 B' L2 B U2 R2 L2 D2 
2189. 8.15 L B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 U' R2 B' D' R' F U2 B' 
2190. 11.61 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U L B2 D' L' D' U R' F L B' 
2191. 10.62 L' R2 U2 B2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U R' D' F' D' F2 U B D 
2192. 11.08 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 L D' F2 L2 B' D L2 B2 F' L' 
2193. 9.44 F U2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B' R2 U' L F D' L' B D' R' U R2 
2194. 9.45 D2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 L U B U' F R D' U2 F' L 
2195. 11.83 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 D R2 L' F R B2 D' B2 D' B U' F2 
2196. 10.24 L2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 U' L' D F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D L2 U R 
2197. 13.23 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U B D L2 B R U F L B2 D' 
2198. 7.85 R L2 U2 F D' L U2 R' L2 U D R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F' 
2199. 11.05 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 U F' D' F D' U' L B2 F' U' R' 
2200. 9.96 D2 F D2 B D2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 D' F2 R' F' U2 L2 U' R F2 R2 
2201. 10.51 D B U2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D R' B' L2 D B R F D2 
2202. 7.89 B U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 R D2 U F' R2 U L' B2 L' 
2203. 12.47 L' U2 B2 U' B R B2 U' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 
2204. 9.94 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U L F2 U L B F2 U B' L2 
2205. 8.98 D' F D2 L F D B U' R L F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 
2206. 10.47 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 L' B' U F' R' F2 D' B L' R 
2207. 8.55 U D2 F' R2 B F' L2 B D2 F' L2 R' D2 B' R F U' R2 B2 
2208. 11.07 U' F R2 B U2 F U2 F' L2 B U2 B' D' U' F2 L' D' F' D2 F' L 
2209. 8.75 B2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R F L' F2 D' F2 R2 F U2 L' 
2210. 9.33 U2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 B' L2 F L D' B2 D2 F' L' 
2211. 11.18 L' U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D F' U R' B2 L2 D2 F L' R 
2212. 9.74 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B' U2 R2 D' B' D' F' R' F D2 
2213. 10.14 F L D F2 U R2 U2 F L' U L2 F2 U2 L2 U D' R2 U L2 R 
2214. 10.70 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B U B L' D' F U' L2 R' 
2215. 10.18 L' D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R' U2 F' L R2 D' 
2216. 10.24 U2 B2 R U' R D F' B2 U R' F' U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' 
2217. 9.93 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U B R B F L2 R F' U B 
2218. 9.31 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B' D L B L F R2 U2 B' U2 
2219. 8.42 L' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R' D2 U2 L2 B F U' R2 
2220. 10.06 F' L B2 U' R' D2 B' D2 F' R' U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 
2221. 9.24 D' R L F' D' F U' D2 B L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 D B 
2222. 10.50 F' R2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 R B2 L2 B2 R2 B D' B' D2 R' B U L' 
2223. 8.31 R U R2 B' D F R B' R' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F 
2224. 9.53 B R2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 L B2 R F' D' F2 U' R 
2225. 10.80 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U2 F' L D' U' B L' R2 B R2 F' 
2226. 9.62 F B R U L B2 U' F2 D' B D2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' 
2227. 9.49 L B2 L F2 L F2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 U L B2 D2 B2 R B' U L2 
2228. 9.62 B L U2 D F B U2 F D' R2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B' 
2229. 9.41 D2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 B L' B2 F' R' B D2 R2 D B' L2 
2230. 7.67 B2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' D' B2 F2 R2 U R D2 F2 U' 
2231. 10.50 B L U F' R' U' F2 L' D' R F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 
2232. 9.64 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' F' D' R' U' L F U F2 
2233. 8.92 L' B2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 L U2 B' L' R2 F D U' B R' D 
2234. 10.58 U L' B' R L' U2 R2 F' D B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L' B2 R' F2 L U 
2235. 8.44 D F2 R D2 L D2 L2 B2 R' B2 R F R' F2 D' L U L 
2236. 9.87 U2 D2 B2 L' F' R2 B' R2 B' D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 
2237. 10.49 F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F' L D2 U L' F L2 R' F' L2 
2238. 9.11 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L U2 R' F2 U' B L B2 F' R' B' U' B' F' 
2239. 9.08 F2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B R2 F R2 D F2 U R' D B D' L' U2 
2240. 8.67 R' U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U' B2 F2 R B2 D B U2 F' 
2241. 10.05 R D2 B2 L' D F' D2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 L' D2 R B 
2242. 9.26 F2 B' U L2 U2 L' F' R' D R' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L D2 L F2 B 
2243. 8.53 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D2 B' R F R2 D B2 L U2 R B' 
2244. 9.22 F R2 L' D' F2 L2 D F' D' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 
2245. 8.85 F2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 U R' D B' R2 F' L D' R2 F' 
2246. 10.84 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 L F2 L' B R' B' L' D U2 F 
2247. 8.93 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 R' F' L U B F2 U F' 
2248. 11.56 D' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L U' R' B' D2 L2 R' D2 R' F' 
2249. 9.61 U R F2 U' L F2 D' L F B' L' F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 R D2 L' 
2250. 9.37 R2 B R2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' D2 L' B2 L' D2 U B2 D 
2251. 10.38 U F2 U' B U2 R U F R2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L 
2252. 9.91 U2 L' D L D L2 D' B' F2 D2 B2 U2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 
2253. 12.00 F' R' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 B' L U B2 D2 L2 F U' R 
2254. 9.43 R F2 D R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' B' R2 D2 L B D2 
2255. 8.44 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U L2 U L2 B' U B D' B F2 U R D' 
2256. 7.87 L' F2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 D' L' F D L' D2 F2 L 
2257. 10.42 F R' L D' B L' B U R F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 
2258. 9.84 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U L2 D' U2 R2 D' F' U R' U B' L B R2 D L 
2259. 9.32 U' R2 B' F' L2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B U2 D L2 D2 L B U L' F2 
2260. 10.12 B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L D2 R2 U2 L D' B2 U B2 R' U' F L' B D2 
2261. 9.33 R' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D' B U L D2 F R B' U R2 
2262. 9.70 D2 L' D' B U' F U2 F R L2 U D2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 
2263. 10.14 D2 B' U2 F' U2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 F' U' R' D' U' B' F' L B' D2 R 
2264. 10.02 F2 L2 D U' L2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L' D B' L2 D2 F' U L2 F' U2 
2265. 10.22 L' D2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F L2 B2 R2 F' U' F' D L B F2 R2 U' F 
2266. 11.32 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B D2 F L2 B R2 U' B U2 R D' B2 U L2 R' U 
2267. 8.60 B R2 D2 B2 D F U2 R' U D' B2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 
2268. 10.23 D2 R' B' R2 L' F2 U B' D R2 F L2 F U2 F2 B R2 F D2 F 
2269. 8.77 F D' F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 L F2 U F D L U' B' F' 
2270. 10.51 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 D F L U2 F2 U' B2 L B' L' 
2271. 9.94 F' U L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' B R F D' R U B 
2272. 9.45 B U B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D' F2 D L' B' R' U' F' D' F D' U' 
2273. 9.61 B D2 L' U2 F2 R U2 L B2 U2 D R B2 F U' B2 D2 U B' 
2274. 8.42 B' D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B' F2 U2 D B2 D B U2 L D F' R2 
2275. 9.46 L D2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 R B2 F2 R U L F' R B' F2 R' U' R' 
2276. 10.75 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 B D2 L U L B2 D2 
2277. 9.61 B U' R2 F' B2 U' D' R U2 B U D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 
2278. 9.35 U' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F' R B' F U' B2 L' B2 
2279. 11.85 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R F U' B2 U L D2 U2 B' L2 
2280. 9.85 R D2 R U2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' L B2 R2 D' U' R U F' R 
2281. 12.60 F2 R' D F U' L F D R F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U D 
2282. 9.94 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' B F' L R2 U R' D U L' 
2283. 10.73 R B2 D L2 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R' D R' F D' U2 B' 
2284. 10.28 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B L B R' U F' 
2285. 9.67 D' L2 U L2 U L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L F2 R F L D' U B' U2 F 
2286. 10.91 B2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F' R' D L B D2 U L2 R U2 
2287. 10.28 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 F U' B' R F L B R' F2 U' 
2288. 8.89 B2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 L' R F2 L' R2 B' U' B' F L2 B2 F' 
2289. 10.16 R2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F L' U F2 L' R' U' B' L2 F2 
2290. 11.92 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D2 U L' R' F' L B' D B2 D' R 
2291. 10.81 F U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B' L D2 U' F2 U L F' U2 
2292. 10.28 F2 L R U2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L' B F' L' U' F' U 
2293. 12.01 R2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R F' D2 L D2 L2 U' B U2 B2 
2294. 8.04 R U2 R' B2 D2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 D' B' D' R' U B2 R' B F2 
2295. 8.78 R' D2 L F' R U2 B' L2 U R B2 U2 R U2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 
2296. 8.91 B2 D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D L' B' U2 L D R' B2 R2 
2297. 11.19 F U' L' U2 L2 U' D' R U B D2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 R' 
2298. 10.80 L' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U L R B' U2 F' U F2 
2299. 10.92 B' U F2 D R' U R L U' B U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D 
2300. 8.57 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' B' D' U2 R' U B' U2 R F L' F 
2301. 9.52 R' F2 R2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F L D U L2 F D B D' 
2302. 9.59 R' U F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U B D B U' F U2 B R D2 
2303. 10.88 B' U2 B2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U L R2 F L' F' D2 B2 D 
2304. 9.33 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 U R' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B D2 
2305. 9.65 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 F L' D U' L2 R F2 R' B 
2306. 10.11 D B2 D' R2 U B2 D F2 U F2 U' B' U' L' U2 B2 R2 U B' F L 
2307. 11.84 L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R D2 R B2 R B F' L D2 
2308. 9.76 R L2 F2 L2 B L2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 F' R' U' F2 L B2 D U R' B 
2309. 11.01 D' R2 F2 R2 F R2 F L2 R2 B U2 B U' R F' L' U' R F' R2 B2 
2310. 10.85 D2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L' D' B L R D B' R U' 
2311. 6.93 D2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L' U R' F2 L2 U F' D2 U2 F2 
2312. 11.04 R2 U' L F D' F2 B R2 L' U' L2 D L2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 U' 
2313. 10.66 U2 L U2 L' B2 R F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F' D' F' R' U2 F D F 
2314. 9.33 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U L' U' R2 D' U2 L B F U' L' 
2315. 9.58 L2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L D R U R' B' U' F' 
2316. 10.70 F' R2 F R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 F' R2 U B' F' D L B F2 
2317. 10.34 R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' L' R' B' D L U2 B F2 R2 U' 
2318. 10.50 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 L B' F2 U' R2 D L2 B L D 
2319. 10.16 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' R' D' U2 R' D2 R B U' 
2320. 9.20 L2 B2 D2 L' U' D' B2 L' U' B U2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B2 
2321. 9.76 F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' R F' D U2 B2 L' F R2 
2322. 9.62 B' R D2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 R' F2 U2 L2 B' R F' L B L' D' R' 
2323. 10.43 F L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F' R' F' R F' D' U F L' 
2324. 11.12 L B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 U R2 D F' R D' B U' F L F2 
2325. 9.58 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 L D' U2 R' U L' D B 
2326. 9.31 D' L2 D F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 U R2 L B L' R U2 F' R' B L D 
2327. 9.68 U R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B U' L2 R' B' L2 R' D L' R F 
2328. 11.03 D' B L F' B2 D B2 D R B U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 F D2 
2329. 7.20 L2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U B' L2 B2 R' B' L2 D' L2 F2 L' 
2330. 11.11 L2 F' U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B2 U2 R B R D2 R U' F' R' B' 
2331. 10.72 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U B2 D' B' U2 F R D2 L' U' L B F' 
2332. 9.26 B2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U R D' L2 B L2 R B U B2 F 
2333. 9.84 B2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U L2 U B2 D2 F' L U F2 L' U R' F' L' U' 
2334. 9.00 U D2 B R2 B R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' L U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 
2335. 10.88 R2 B D2 F D2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 L' D R D2 U' B' D L B2 R 
2336. 10.35 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F' U R F U L' D' U L2 F 
2337. 7.95 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 R' F2 U R D L R2 B L' D' 
2338. 10.66 B U2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L2 F U F D2 B D' F U R D' R' 
2339. 8.80 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 U' R' D B2 R' F' D R' D2 U2 R 
2340. 10.53 U2 F D2 L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 F' L' R D R' D' R2 U F' D' F 
2341. 8.40 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L' R' U' R D F D L' D R' 
2342. 9.63 R2 U L2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R B F2 D R' U F D2 L' R 
2343. 11.26 F2 R L' F' D' R U' L' B F2 U L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 F' 
2344. 9.45 B' R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R D L' R' B2 D2 B R U' 
2345. 9.48 L2 R2 F R2 U2 B L2 F' R2 B2 L2 D R F' L' F' U2 F2 L U2 
2346. 10.44 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U R2 B' R2 F' D' R F L B L' B 
2347. 9.14 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 F L2 U B' F L D' B2 R2 D2 
2348. 9.45 U' B2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F L' B F' L' B R U L2 B' 
2349. 10.91 D' F' D2 B L2 B D2 B U2 F D2 F' L B2 F2 D' U' R' F D 
2350. 9.82 D U F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D B' R' 
2351. 8.27 D2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 R U2 R B' R2 F D' R' U 
2352. 11.04 L U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 R2 U' L' D L' U B' L F' D' 
2353. 10.31 D B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 B R2 D' L' D' R U B2 F' D' L' 
2354. 11.62 D R B' U' B D F D L2 U2 F B R2 F D2 R2 B U2 F' 
2355. 10.78 D L2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R U L D2 R2 B' F L' R' 
2356. 11.51 R2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 D U R' U B D L' U' 
2357. 9.83 L2 D R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' B U' L2 D' U L' F' 
2358. 10.77 U2 B U' D' F L' B U2 B' D L' B2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L F2 
2359. 10.06 D2 R' B' R U R' U2 F D F R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' 
2360. 9.66 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R D' R' U2 F R' D L' R2 
2361. 10.03 D2 L F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 R D' F R B' D B R' D' 
2362. 9.54 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' R2 L' D U L R2 F L2 B2 R' U2 
2363. 8.59 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D U F L R' B2 U' R D U2 B 
2364. 9.40 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' U B' L' R2 U' B' F2 D2 F' L2 R2 
2365. 9.95 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L R B2 R' F2 B U L U2 F L' U2 L D' B2 
2366. 10.92 R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' D' L2 R2 D L' B L2 U' F 
2367. 13.85 D' U' B2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L' U' B R D' U L D' U2 B 
2368. 8.98 B R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 F R B2 U B2 U L' U F U F 
2369. 10.25 U2 R2 F L' F2 R B' D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B D2 L2 B R 
2370. 9.90 R' D' R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R D2 U B' R2 D R' U' L' 
2371. 9.72 F D2 R2 D F2 U R2 U L2 D' F U2 B L' D R' B' U' R2 
2372. 10.19 U R F D' L U' D B2 D' L B D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 F' L2 
2373. 9.23 U2 F2 U2 F L2 D' F L' U F2 D L2 D B2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 
2374. 9.32 B' U' R' F L' D L F2 L' B2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F L' 
2375. 10.74 B R2 B D' R2 B L F' D' R D2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 R D2 
2376. 13.04 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 B L' B2 R D2 B2 D' B F L D 
2377. 11.02 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' U' B F2 U2 F' L R B' L U' 
2378. 10.18 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 B' L' U' L' U' L' R2 B2 R B' 
2379. 9.41 L2 F U2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' D' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 
2380. 9.88 U' L2 B U2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L D U B2 R F' U' B' 
2381. 10.26 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L R2 D B2 D L2 D2 B 
2382. 12.22 B U' L2 B U F2 D' F' D2 F R2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B' L 
2383. 10.17 L B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 B' L F' L' U F' L2 
2384. 11.20 U' B' D' F R' U' D L' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B L2 F2 D' 
2385. 10.99 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 L' B' L2 B2 D U2 B' L U2 B' 
2386. 10.25 L' F' R B2 U2 B L B' L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 
2387. 10.14 L2 B2 R' U2 B R' U' L' D' U2 F U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L 
2388. 10.80 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 F D' B F2 D R' B' F U B2 R' 
2389. 12.26 R B L' U' R' B D F2 R D F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 D' R2 B2 
2390. 11.83 B' U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U R2 D2 R2 L' D B U2 R2 B' D' B L 
2391. 10.60 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F D2 F R B' D F' L' F U L F 
2392. 9.69 B L2 B' R' D' L F U R' D' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 F U2 B' U2 B U2 
2393. 8.77 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 U' B' L' U' F D2 
2394. 12.14 R' B2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' L D' L' U R' B D R' U 
2395. 9.63 U2 R U F' L' U2 D2 B' U' B' U' F2 L2 U' D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 
2396. 12.16 D' L B2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F' U2 F U' B L2 F' U 
2397. 10.76 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D U2 L' F R B D B L2 F U2 F2 
2398. 10.52 R U L' B R2 F2 R F' U2 L R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 
2399. 8.59 D2 F2 L' U' R B' U' F D' R F2 R' U2 R D2 L F2 D2 L F2 
2400. 9.98 R D L2 F' D' R L2 D R U2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 F B L2 
2401. 11.51 F2 B' D' R' U2 R B' D' L' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 L B2 
2402. 11.16 U' F2 R' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D B' D2 B' L B U' F' 
2403. 10.37 L F' B2 L B' U' D F U2 F2 B2 R F2 R' B2 L2 U2 L' F2 U' 
2404. 8.61 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' F U' L U' L R2 D2 U2 F' U' 
2405. 11.93 F' L' F D' B2 U' L F' R B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 D 
2406. 10.34 L2 U R2 L' U2 B' D F2 L U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 D 
2407. 9.93 F' L2 B R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L F' D B2 R' U L R' F' 
2408. 7.95 U B2 R2 D2 R U F' U R U2 F2 R2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 
2409. 11.32 D L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 F L' D' F' U' F L' D' U2 L2 
2410. 8.95 B2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 L R' U2 F2 L' D L' F' L U' L2 B R D' 
2411. 8.32 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' R' U' B2 U' F L' R2 F2 U 
2412. 10.50 U' D2 L2 B' D' L F B2 R' U2 R2 F R2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' B' R' 
2413. 11.92 B' D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 D L2 F' D2 U2 L' D' F' R F R 
2414. 10.04 D L2 U B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' D R U R B D2 L' 
2415. 10.55 L' B2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 L U2 B' D' F2 L' U B R2 F' R U2 
2416. 10.03 R2 F' U2 B L2 B L2 F' U2 F L2 U' L' U2 B D2 U F2 L' B' R' 
2417. 9.33 D2 B2 D L2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' D R' D R2 B' U2 F D' R' 
2418. 9.52 R2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U' L' U' L B' L2 R2 U B 
2419. 8.87 D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F L2 B F' U2 D' L2 R' U B F2 D L F' U2 
2420. 10.52 D' F2 R U' L' U D B' L' D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B' D2 B R2 F B 
2421. 9.07 L' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F' U2 L U' R2 F2 R' F' R 
2422. 7.91 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' R2 B F2 L D2 L' F' U' 
2423. 9.82 B L2 F U2 L2 B R2 B R2 U2 F R' B L' R B2 D' L2 B' F U' 
2424. 10.35 R B' L' F' B2 L' D L U' F2 D2 F R2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 B 
2425. 11.45 D R' B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 F2 R F' L2 R F' D R2 F D L' 
2426. 10.47 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 B L U' B D B' F' D' U' 
2427. 11.30 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F R' D2 F' U B L R F L D 
2428. 12.50 D F L B2 D2 L B R L F U2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' 
2429. 9.74 L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R B R2 D2 U' R D B D2 R2 
2430. 10.48 U2 B' R B' U2 R' B U' R F R2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 U2 
2431. 9.34 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B' D2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 L B L' F 
2432. 11.08 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L' B L2 B' D' U' R2 F D' 
2433. 9.62 B2 U' B2 U' F' D R L B' U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D 
2434. 9.90 B' U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 L' B2 U F' U2 B 
2435. 8.77 F2 R2 F R' F' L' U' B' L B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U 
2436. 10.74 U L2 B2 R B2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' U B2 D' L R' B R2 
2437. 10.17 F' L' U' L B' U2 D' R' U' L2 D R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' 
2438. 8.88 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 F L B' D' R2 U B2 F' U' 
2439. 9.97 R2 B2 U2 D' F R D F2 L B' U' D B2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 
2440. 11.72 L U2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 L F' R' F2 D' L R2 D 
2441. 11.69 R' U2 D F' L' U2 F B' D U2 F L2 F B U2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 
2442. 9.29 D2 R B2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R U B L' R2 F' U2 F' 
2443. 9.97 B D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 B D' L2 F' L2 U L U F2 
2444. 9.76 F2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F D2 U' F2 L' R D U F' D 
2445. 10.64 U B2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F L' B' D R2 B D U B2 R2 
2446. 9.99 B U2 F D2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' U F' U' B U F2 R 
2447. 9.95 B D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L R' U' B D L U' L 
2448. 9.38 U F R' F' R D2 L B R U R2 U F2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 D F2 R' 
2449. 11.63 B2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R U2 L' D' B2 F' D' L' R U2 F' R2 D 
2450. 8.66 L' D F2 D B2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 L D' B' U F' U' B R2 U2 
2451. 12.77 B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R' U L2 F' D2 R B2 D F' 
2452. 9.53 F' L2 D R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D' U2 F2 B D L' B2 F' D2 F2 L' D' 
2453. 9.70 R' D2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 L' B R' D' B2 D' B2 L B2 
2454. 11.38 D' B' L2 U R' D B2 U' R' U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B' U 
2455. 9.53 B' D2 B' D' R2 F B2 R L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L' 
2456. 8.02 D2 B D2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B U2 R' D' B F U' F' D2 
2457. 10.26 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 R' U R2 U B D' U L2 B F2 
2458. 10.13 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 U R' B L2 D' F2 R' U R2 U' B' 
2459. 11.58 D' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 R2 U L B R D' F' L2 D L2 R2 
2460. 10.15 R' B2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U' L' F' L R2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' 
2461. 13.32 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D' U2 F L' B' L2 F' U 
2462. 8.88 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F' D F U' L' B' D' B' D2 U' 
2463. 7.82 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 B L2 U' B' U' F' L D' B' R 
2464. 9.42 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 B L R' D R' B D' B2 R2 
2465. 11.57 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 D L2 B U B D' F L' U' F2 
2466. 10.17 U2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F' U2 D' B' L' F2 R D U2 L' D2 L2 
2467. 8.98 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D B' L U B F D' U' R B D2 
2468. 10.80 U B U' D2 L2 B' R D2 R F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' 
2469. 8.66 U D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L U2 F2 B' L2 R' U2 B D F D2 F 
2470. 10.68 U L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D F' R D2 U L2 B' F' U' L 
2471. 9.64 D2 R2 F R2 B' F L2 B' U2 F R' D F D2 R2 D' U' L F' D2 
2472. 10.07 D' L' D2 R F2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 R' B L' D F2 R' F2 U2 B' D' 
2473. 10.88 L' U2 F2 U' B2 L F L2 D' U2 R L2 U2 R2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 
2474. 10.47 F2 L B2 L D2 B2 L D2 L' F2 D' L' D' B D2 U' F2 D F' R2 
2475. 9.15 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U B2 L B2 F R' D U L' F2 D' U2 
2476. 8.75 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R' D F' L2 D B L' B R2 D2 
2477. 9.60 R D2 R B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 U' F' D L B' D2 F' D2 B2 
2478. 7.95 B D2 L' U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L B2 F2 D' L' B2 F2 D' F' L U2 
2479. 11.55 D' L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B' U' B2 R' D F' D2 L2 R' D2 
2480. 10.63 F' R2 U' L2 D' R' B2 L' F' D2 B2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R F2 R L 
2481. 12.03 R B L2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F U2 D B2 D F2 L U2 L2 B U' 
2482. 9.35 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 F L' B2 D2 R2 F L2 R B2 D' 
2483. 11.33 F' D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L' U' F' U R2 F2 R B' F' 
2484. 11.60 U B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 R' B F D2 U L' F L2 F2 D 
2485. 7.93 R' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D B' L2 D' L B2 F U' F D 
2486. 10.37 F B D' R' F' B' R L U R' U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D 
2487. 11.74 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F' R2 F R2 D F' R' D' U L R U F 
2488. 9.53 B2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D U L' D' B' U2 F R' F2 R2 
2489. 9.85 L F2 D' F2 R B' U R2 D2 B F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 
2490. 8.79 F2 B2 R' F R2 L2 F2 R' D R D2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R B2 
2491. 8.97 U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L D' B' U' L B2 D F' L' F' 
2492. 11.50 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 R' F' R2 U B2 F2 R' F2 L2 U 
2493. 9.72 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R D2 B' D2 U2 L B L2 U2 F2 
2494. 10.38 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 F R2 U2 B D2 L' R' F' R2 D 
2495. 10.15 D B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R D' B' D' B' U2 R2 U2 F' 
2496. 10.10 B' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F' L' R2 F R' B D2 F L' 
2497. 9.38 L' D L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D R' B F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 
2498. 12.17 L2 D' R2 D2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R D' B D2 R' F U' F L' B' 
2499. 10.39 F U2 R F2 U2 D' L F R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U B2 F' 
2500. 10.79 D2 R' B D' F' U L B D R' U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' 
2501. 7.48 F L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R2 D F' U B2 L2 F R U F2 U2 
2502. 12.01 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 B L B' R2 U2 R' B R2 F2 
2503. 9.94 L D U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 L' B' U' B' L2 F' D' U R 
2504. 11.00 B U2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 F' L2 D' R B U' L' R' B U' L' F' 
2505. 9.13 D2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' F' R2 U' F' U2 F2 L B L 
2506. 11.48 L U2 R U2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 R' D' B' L U' F2 
2507. 10.48 L U2 B L2 U' F' B L B U2 L' F2 B2 D2 L' F2 B2 L' B2 R2 
2508. 8.84 F2 B R' D2 F2 U F' B D' R U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 
2509. 9.13 L' U2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' F2 R2 F D2 L U' F2 R F' L' U B R2 
2510. 11.01 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F R2 D' L F2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 
2511. 10.42 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 F' R U' F' L F' U' L2 B R 
2512. 11.27 L' U2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D R2 F2 D' B' F' R' D R2 D L2 F' 
2513. 9.51 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B U2 R' B F' L' R2 F' R B2 
2514. 9.42 L' B' U D2 B2 D F' L U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 B2 R' F2 
2515. 11.65 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' D' L' B F' R' U' L' F' D 
2516. 9.06 F L' F2 L B2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 L2 D F2 R' D2 R2 D U2 F' 
2517. 10.11 B' F D2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 L' D L2 F2 L2 B' R' B' L' F 
2518. 10.18 U' R2 D U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R U F' D' F L B2 F' D R2 
2519. 10.31 B F R2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R' F R2 D U' R U2 F2 R' 
2520. 8.37 L2 D' B U' L' U2 F' R F L B' R2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 
2521. 9.97 R' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 U2 R' B' D' R' B2 F' D B' R2 
2522. 10.39 F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 D' B L D' F L2 R D L2 R' 
2523. 9.91 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U B' D2 F' U2 R' F' U2 R F U 
2524. 9.45 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D R' D L' D' U' F R2 B' U R2 
2525. 10.13 F' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F U F U B' L R' F D2 
2526. 11.05 R U' R' D' L2 B L' U2 F L2 U F2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 D' L2 
2527. 10.90 B' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 R D' F2 L B F R' F D2 R' 
2528. 9.88 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R' F U' B2 L' F D2 F R U 
2529. 10.50 F D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 R U' R' D2 B2 R' U2 F L F 
2530. 9.40 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 L F' U2 L' U F' R2 U F L 
2531. 11.87 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 D R B' U' F' R' D' L' B' U' 
2532. 8.64 R' B' L2 F L2 F U2 B U2 F' R2 B' L' B' U F' U' F2 D2 U' B 
2533. 9.78 L R2 B D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 F D' L U L' F D U2 L2 F2 
2534. 10.12 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 B' L' B F R B2 U2 B2 D L' 
2535. 10.37 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 U' F' U' F L2 R' B F2 L' U 
2536. 11.33 D' B2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R' B R2 D' R' B D F' R2 
2537. 10.11 R2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' R B2 U2 F' D' L U L F2 
2538. 9.82 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R D B F L' D U' R' U' B' R' 
2539. 10.15 R2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 L B L' U' B' D F2 R B2 U' 
2540. 9.90 R' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D F' R2 D R U L 
2541. 11.17 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 F R2 F L2 F' R F' L R2 D B' F L U R' 
2542. 9.27 R2 F' R L2 F' D2 R2 U F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F D 
2543. 9.43 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U L F' U2 L F' D' F D R' U' 
2544. 10.79 L' B2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 U' L U' L2 B2 D2 B' U2 
2545. 11.78 D2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B D L D2 L2 U' B' R2 B' L' F2 
2546. 10.67 U F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' B' D2 R D' F U' R' F2 U' 
2547. 10.42 F D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F D B2 U L D2 R D2 B' 
2548. 10.05 L2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D F' U L B' L2 F L B' R' F' 
2549. 10.51 D' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 L R2 D2 F' R' B' U' R2 B2 L2 
2550. 10.91 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R' D' B' L' B2 D' U' B D' 
2551. 10.64 R' F2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 B2 R' U' B' D B2 R2 U F2 D2 F' 
2552. 11.73 L D2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 R B2 R B' D R2 B' F2 
2553. 11.49 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D U' R' F2 L' U B R' B F' D L' 
2554. 10.72 R' D L' B2 D B U F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R2 D R2 
2555. 10.46 U' F' L2 B U' R' U2 D B' U F2 U R2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 
2556. 11.28 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B' L' U' R' F R2 B2 F2 R 
2557. 8.77 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 F' L' F' U B' L' F' L R2 F 
2558. 8.09 D' R2 B2 U F' L2 B' R F' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L 
2559. 7.42 U2 F R' L U' R' L2 D' L' B2 R' U2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' 
2560. 11.99 B L' D2 R F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' D2 F' U R' F2 U' R' F 
2561. 12.04 B' D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U B D' L2 D' R B2 F' L 
2562. 10.11 D' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' D2 R U' B2 R' U2 B2 D' 
2563. 11.74 D' F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D B D' B2 D B F' L U' 
2564. 10.05 L U R' F' R L' F2 U R' F L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F' 
2565. 11.94 B F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 R2 F' D' L' F R F2 D' F2 
2566. 10.76 U2 B2 R U' F2 R' D' B' R L' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' B2 L2 D2 F2 
2567. 10.46 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 U' L B R2 D' U L B' L B2 F2 
2568. 9.68 L' F2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R U R B' L D B R D' B2 
2569. 10.44 B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U B2 D B2 U2 B' F R' B D2 R2 B R F2 D 
2570. 9.42 R U2 B' R2 F' R2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R' F D F2 D R' D F U' 
2571. 9.52 L U R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U F' D' B' U2 L F' L' D2 
2572. 9.89 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D R' D' U' F2 D L U L2 D' 
2573. 10.53 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' U F2 L2 D B F L2 
2574. 10.67 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' R' D' B2 L U' R' B L F2 D2 
2575. 10.15 B2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R D' F2 U2 F L D' U' B2 U 
2576. 10.37 F' R D F2 U' L2 F D2 B L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 F2 
2577. 10.09 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B U' B F' U' L2 D2 L' R U' 
2578. 10.10 B' D' F' D' L B' D B' U' R F B' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F D2 B' D2 
2579. 11.45 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B' R U2 F D2 L F2 L D2 
2580. 10.35 B' U2 B' R2 B' L2 B L2 F U2 F D R2 B' U' B2 L D2 B L U2 
2581. 10.18 D2 R2 U2 B U2 B F' D2 F' R2 D U' F U' F R F D' L R' 
2582. 10.72 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 D2 F2 L' U L' R' B' U' B2 F' L' D2 
2583. 9.33 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B D' B2 R' B2 U F D L B2 L 
2584. 12.76 R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B U' R F U L2 R2 D R2 U2 
2585. 9.76 L' F2 D2 L' R' D2 R' B2 R U2 F2 B' R' F2 U' F' R B2 L' D F' 
2586. 9.20 D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U L' R' F D2 U L' R' F' D' B2 
2587. 9.98 R' D2 B2 D2 F U' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F L2 F U2 D2 B2 R2 B D 
2588. 10.85 F2 U2 F2 L U' R2 L2 U B R F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 B2 
2589. 10.02 F B' R D2 R D' L2 F' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 D 
2590. 9.43 B2 D L U' F2 U2 B' R' B U2 F' U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 D 
2591. 9.11 L B R2 F2 R F' L D R' F' D2 B L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 
2592. 8.80 F2 L' B' D B L2 F' D' B F2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 
2593. 8.92 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L U F L2 U' F' D2 F R' D 
2594. 8.18 D2 B L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B D B' L B D R F' U' F2 
2595. 8.16 D' F2 B D F2 R' L U L' F R' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R 
2596. 11.01 R2 D2 L F' U' D R F' R' B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' 
2597. 8.18 R F2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R' U' B F L F D2 U F L' 
2598. 8.17 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R' D2 U' R' B L D2 R' B L2 
2599. 9.96 L' U2 R D2 L R2 D2 F2 L U2 R' D U B D' B F L' F2 D 
2600. 8.29 F L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L R2 D R2 B2 U' F L' F2 R2 
2601. 11.88 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F' D' B D2 L' B U' R U' L2 
2602. 10.19 B U2 B2 L' D2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 U' L' R2 U2 B U2 B2 D' 
2603. 11.29 F D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' D R' U2 B' L2 F L2 B' 
2604. 12.95 L2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 R' B' D' L' B' L F' L' B2 F' L2 
2605. 9.48 L' U2 L B2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 F U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B L' U' F' 
2606. 9.96 L' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U F2 L' B2 U L2 D2 R' F' U R 
2607. 9.81 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U L2 U R U' L' B U L D B' L' R' 
2608. 11.44 U' F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 U' F' L2 R U F D2 L' U' 
2609. 9.56 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' U' L F R' B U B' U' L 
2610. 9.22 B2 R F L' F2 L U B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L 
2611. 8.89 U R2 L2 F R B2 D' L' B U2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 
2612. 9.78 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F R2 F2 
2613. 9.32 R B2 L' F2 R' B2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 B' D' B' F L' U' B R2 U' 
2614. 9.40 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F D2 F' R2 D R2 F R' F2 U' 
2615. 9.02 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' L B' U B' L U B' L2 D2 U2 
2616. 11.38 R' D2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 U F L2 R B' L' B2 
2617. 9.33 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' U B2 L' F' D R2 D 
2618. 9.98 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 F' D' B2 L B U F L' F U 
2619. 8.98 B' U2 L2 D R2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D F' U' F2 D F2 L' R' U2 
2620. 9.22 L U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F D L' U2 B U2 L B 
2621. 10.10 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R U L' R B L2 R F' L2 U' 
2622. 7.94 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 B2 L U' L2 B2 L2 D' U L' R' U' 
2623. 11.25 F' D F' R B' L2 U' L2 D U2 R F2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L B2 U2 
2624. 12.15 R' L' U' L' B U' L2 B U' R2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F B 
2625. 10.77 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B' F' U L D' F' R' F' U' 
2626. 11.90 D2 R' D' F2 U F' R2 B D R' U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 
2627. 11.01 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 B' U L D F' R2 B2 R U2 B' 
2628. 9.15 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D B' R2 U L F' R B' L' F U 
2629. 9.18 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 R' B2 U L D B2 F D2 F U 
2630. 11.33 B2 L' R' F2 D2 R' D2 R B2 D' F R D B D' U' L B2 F 
2631. 9.67 R2 F' R' B2 L B2 U D' B D' F2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 
2632. 8.06 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 L' U F R' D F2 L2 U B' U 
2633. 9.95 B D2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 L' F2 U2 L' R2 D' R' U R F D2 L U2 B 
2634. 11.03 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D' L2 B' L2 F' D' U' 
2635. 10.72 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U L' U' R2 B L2 U2 F L2 F' L 
2636. 10.01 D L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L U2 B R2 D' B' R 
2637. 9.48 U L B2 L2 U B' U R F B2 D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 
2638. 8.15 F B D' L' U R B U2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 U' 
2639. 10.72 L B2 D R' B' U F L2 B U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 
2640. 9.92 B D2 L F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 U' B U B' L2 U2 R D R 
2641. 9.58 U2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 B F L2 F' U L2 R' U B' U2 B F2 R' U 
2642. 9.30 B L2 B D2 B' F' L2 B' L D B L' U R' B R2 D2 
2643. 8.27 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B U2 B' L2 F U2 R' B' D2 L2 U' F L D2 F 
2644. 11.71 F B2 R2 U R B D R' U' F R' F2 L' B2 D2 R' L2 U2 D2 F2 R 
2645. 9.22 L' D2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L B D' L' B2 R' D U R' D2 
2646. 10.67 R' L B2 L' F2 B R2 U B R U2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 
2647. 10.45 L' B2 L' D2 R' B2 L F2 L' D' U R' U B U L' B' D2 
2648. 10.22 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 B' D2 R U L' F2 D2 R U2 F2 
2649. 10.45 L2 U2 F U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 R D2 F2 L' D2 U R B' D' L' 
2650. 9.19 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U B D2 B2 R' B D U L2 
2651. 10.06 B' L2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 R' U' R' D' L' F' L2 R F' R 
2652. 9.17 D F2 R B L2 U' R' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 
2653. 10.59 R2 D2 R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D' U F2 L B' R2 B2 R' F D' B' R2 F 
2654. 10.57 F' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U R2 B' F' D' L B' F R2 F R 
2655. 8.54 B U L2 D F D' B' L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D R 
2656. 10.96 B2 U B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 R' D B' R2 D F' D U F2 L2 
2657. 9.78 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' D L2 R F2 R B R' D B2 
2658. 8.22 D2 L2 B' U2 B' D R' B' U R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 B' 
2659. 11.85 R' B2 D L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' U' R' B' R2 U' L D2 
2660. 12.53 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 B' U2 R D B2 D2 R' U B' R2 
2661. 10.29 R2 D2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F' R B' U' F' L U2 B' D B 
2662. 8.66 D2 U2 F2 L' R2 U2 R D2 B2 L' D2 U B2 D B L' U' L2 D2 F2 R2 
2663. 9.43 B' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F U' F' D R' D2 U' B2 R 
2664. 9.96 L2 F' L' U' B' R2 L U' R' F D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 
2665. 10.35 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 U' L' R2 U' B2 R' B' F' L F2 U2 
2666. 11.77 B2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D B2 R2 U R B2 D R' F' D2 B R2 D' U 
2667. 11.18 U' B' L F D' F' D' F' D B' D2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 F U2 D2 F 
2668. 9.40 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' D2 L F2 D2 B U L2 R' B2 U B' F2 D 
2669. 8.69 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D R B D F' U2 R' D2 F L 
2670. 9.51 R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D R' F U F D' B' L' F2 R2 F2 
2671. 9.67 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 U' F R2 D L2 U' F' R2 B' L' U 
2672. 9.54 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' L' F2 D U B' D F L2 D F' 
2673. 8.71 R2 U' L U F2 D' L F B D2 L F2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 
2674. 11.29 F2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 R' U L2 R D2 R2 F L D2 F2 
2675. 11.02 F B2 R B2 D R' F L' F D2 B2 U' D' F2 U' F2 B2 D' B2 L2 
2676. 9.03 F U' R2 B' D L F L' D R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' F2 B 
2677. 12.46 R B2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 R' B2 U' L D2 B F' U' F' L R F' 
2678. 11.70 R2 U2 B F2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 R D' L B2 D2 U R' U B' R 
2679. 11.27 R2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 R B2 R F2 U2 F L' U R F' L U' L' 
2680. 8.96 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 R D' R' D' F' R2 U2 L' D' U' 
2681. 9.79 B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 B D2 U L2 B2 U2 L' F D 
2682. 9.38 D' R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B R B' U' B2 F' R' U R' 
2683. 9.18 R L' B' U R' L D' R2 L D' F' U2 B' R2 F2 B' D2 B L2 D2 
2684. 7.95 F2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 B' L2 D' L U L' R' U2 B2 F' 
2685. 12.02 U' R2 D L2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B' L2 D' F' D2 U2 L U F2 R 
2686. 9.85 R B2 R F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' R2 F' U' L2 U2 B L2 B L' B' D F 
2687. 10.71 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' R F2 D2 L D2 U' B' D' U F' 
2688. 9.84 L2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D R' U' B' L U2 R2 D F' L2 B' 
2689. 8.62 R F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L B2 U' B F R2 U F U 
2690. 8.89 U' B R' D R L' F' B L D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 
2691. 9.48 F' L' F' R' L' D' L U' L U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D R2 
2692. 12.21 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F D U B' U2 R B2 F' D' U R2 
2693. 9.17 B' R' L2 U' L' F' D2 L' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' 
2694. 9.32 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D' R F' R D2 F U2 B' R2 B' U 
2695. 8.62 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R B' U2 L' R D L' B2 F' R 
2696. 8.93 L F D' F B2 U' L B L' D2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 R B2 R D2 
2697. 11.15 R D B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 B' L' B2 F' D2 B' L R' 
2698. 10.43 F U R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 B R D B' D U R' D' B2 
2699. 12.10 L2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' U B U2 R D2 L2 B' U R2 B' D2 
2700. 8.71 L' F' U' F' R2 U' L B L2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U F 
2701. 9.81 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 B' U R' D' U' B' U F' D2 L' U 
2702. 9.90 U2 R' F2 L' R' D2 U2 L' D' L U2 B' R F U F D B' R' 
2703. 12.50 B' L B' L D R F D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2 L F2 D2 
2704. 10.55 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 L F2 B' L U' R' B R F' R' 
2705. 10.86 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 U F2 D2 B L2 R B L2 F2 U' B U B2 
2706. 8.87 F' U2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 L' B2 F' D U' F R D2 R B2 
2707. 7.25 R2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 B' F2 U R' B' L' D' F L' D U' B2 
2708. 9.15 U B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 R' B2 F' D' U B2 U' L' U R' 
2709. 10.98 U L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D L2 D F2 L F L F L2 U' B' R F2 U2 
2710. 12.49 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D F R2 U R U' 
2711. 11.29 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' U' L2 D' L' R2 U2 F' 
2712. 12.27 U' D2 L2 B2 R U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U' B' U' F U' F' L2 U' 
2713. 11.36 U F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B L' R U F' D L' R2 D F2 
2714. 11.53 B U L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 R' U R' F D2 U B2 
2715. 10.48 U2 B' U2 F U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F L2 U F U' L' R B' L' U' R' 
2716. 10.11 R2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 R U2 B R' F D U2 F' U' 
2717. 10.19 L2 U2 F L' U' B U2 D' F' D' R' D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 
2718. 13.34 U2 B' L' U F B L' F2 U' B2 R' F2 U2 R L2 F2 L B2 R B2 
2719. 10.50 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F D R D' L U2 L B2 L F' 
2720. 8.00 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F D R D' L U2 L B2 L F' 
2721. 11.09 B' L' F2 B2 U' D' B' D R' F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D L 
2722. 9.38 L' F' U R B' L2 F' L F R' F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 B2 
2723. 10.22 U' L2 F R2 F L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 L' F' D2 L' D U' F R F2 
2724. 9.50 D B U L U2 F D B' R2 B2 R D2 R' D2 R B2 L2 F' 
2725. 9.05 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' U' L D L U' F2 D' F R 
2726. 9.34 F' D2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 U R2 F L2 R B2 U B' R' U' 
2727. 10.13 L U' D' F' U' F2 B2 D' L' F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 B 
2728. 9.25 B2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F L' F2 R U' B2 L U' B L' F 
2729. 10.16 R' L' B D L' F' U' B D2 L' U L2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 
2730. 10.72 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F U B U2 B' L B U' R' B L2 
2731. 9.36 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F' U L' B D B L R F 
2732. 10.72 L' F' B' R' U' L2 B R L' U2 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 
2733. 10.26 U B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' D B L' D2 B D' U' 
2734. 10.01 L' U F2 U2 B' U' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 
2735. 11.02 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F U2 B D2 L2 D L2 R 
2736. 13.02 B U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L U' R B R B2 L' D R 
2737. 9.93 D' U2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F' U R D F2 D2 R B2 U' R2 
2738. 12.25 D L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' B F' L' F' D L' R' U L' 
2739. 9.95 F' R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 F' U R' D2 L' U' R' F2 D' U' 
2740. 10.20 F' D' R' D2 R2 L F' D' F D' R2 F L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 
2741. 10.53 R B D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R F2 R' B R 
2742. 9.39 D L2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U F' R' U2 R' U2 F L2 D' U2 F 
2743. 8.98 F' R' D L' U2 B U' R U2 B' R U2 R B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 R 
2744. 7.91 F' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F R2 F D2 F2 U' L2 R2 F U' L D R2 
2745. 11.22 L U2 R2 L2 B2 U F R' D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 L F2 D2 B2 
2746. 10.27 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 U' B' U' L' D' B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 
2747. 10.35 R' F D2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B D' U2 F' U' R' U2 B' R' F 
2748. 10.67 R F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L' R F L U2 F' U' F2 
2749. 10.58 L U2 B' D' L' F' D2 L D2 B2 U R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D L 
2750. 11.24 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 U B' L2 R' U2 R' D L D B2 D' 
2751. 9.97 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D L' U F D2 R' D' L' B2 U R 
2752. 10.68 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 F' R2 D2 L' D' B2 R F D L2 F2 D2 
2753. 9.89 R' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F' U2 R' D2 L' U' L' R2 
2754. 10.87 B' L' U R' B R2 B2 R' D' R U2 R2 L' U2 L' D2 R F2 B2 U2 
2755. 10.39 R U F' U2 F2 D R U F' B2 U2 D2 L D2 F2 R D2 F2 R' U2 
2756. 11.12 L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R D' F2 L' D U L' F U2 L 
2757. 10.13 U' F' R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L' R2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 D' 
2758. 10.52 B' L' U B2 D2 F R' D R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 B2 D' L 
2759. 11.25 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R' F U B' D' R2 B2 L R' F 
2760. 8.30 B D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R U' L' B2 D L2 F D2 F2 
2761. 9.67 D2 L U' F' U R' F2 B L U' B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B 
2762. 7.99 U R D B' U2 F D2 B' R B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 
2763. 10.86 F R' F' B D B2 D2 B2 L' B' U L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 
2764. 10.55 B2 R' B L F' L2 U' F2 R B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 L 
2765. 7.79 U' L B' R U L F R D B2 L2 B2 L U2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 B2 
2766. 11.05 B2 L U' F L2 D R' L D' R2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 B R2 B' 
2767. 9.93 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' R F' U R B' R2 F2 R B' 
2768. 10.47 B' U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 L' B F2 U L' 
2769. 8.78 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U' F' R F2 L F2 D F2 U' B' R2 
2770. 11.67 U2 B L2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U' L F2 L' B' F' D F L2 
2771. 9.64 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R D' L F2 R' B' D' R2 U F2 
2772. 10.31 U2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U B' U F D' R' B L' D' U2 L2 
2773. 9.68 U' L' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 D' F L' B L' U L' R 
2774. 10.19 F' B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 R D B' F' U' L B' R2 F 
2775. 11.17 R D F U L' U2 R2 D' R L2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B' U2 B2 R' 
2776. 9.04 R2 F' R2 B R2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F R' F2 R F2 D' R D' F2 
2777. 9.55 R U F' B' U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B F2 R2 F2 D F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U' 
2778. 8.49 R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 U B2 F2 D R2 B U' L U2 
2779. 8.58 F2 D L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 D B2 L2 B' L' F2 D 
2780. 8.16 D L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 R U' B R' B L B U B 
2781. 10.13 F' L U B2 R2 F' B L F' U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F' D 
2782. 11.12 F' R U F' U2 D R2 B' F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' L 
2783. 10.01 L2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 U R' F' R2 D R2 B' F U R' 
2784. 9.75 R2 B' L2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D B2 U' B' D2 L' B R D2 
2785. 12.35 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F R' B2 U' F' D' L R' D' 
2786. 10.05 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 F U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 L' F' R' 
2787. 9.99 L B2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D' L' B2 R2 D F D L' R 
2788. 10.85 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U L F2 L B' L' U B' F D F2 
2789. 10.01 L' D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 R D B' R2 B' R' B' L2 R 
2790. 10.92 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F D2 L' F R D F2 L B' L 
2791. 10.28 L' U' B D2 F U F U R' B U2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 F' B2 R2 
2792. 9.85 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 R' D2 B L2 B R' B D L F2 
2793. 11.21 D' R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 D F2 R' F' U R D' F L B2 D' L' 
2794. 8.18 D U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F' R' D2 U2 B U F L2 R' U' 
2795. 8.74 R2 B' U' D2 B2 R D2 B R2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 R 
2796. 10.86 D2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 L' U' R2 B R F L2 U L D' 
2797. 12.03 B R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L D' U B2 L' B' F U 
2798. 10.15 F R' B2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' D2 B' D2 R2 B U F U R2 
2799. 10.42 L2 D R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B F2 R' F L' B L' F' D L2 
2800. 10.20 L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D U F2 L2 D B R2 B' F' L' U' R F' D R' 
2801. 9.62 F' B2 R' B U D' B' L F2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 L 
2802. 10.07 R2 B R2 F D2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 F' R' F R' F U' L2 F R' D 
2803. 9.97 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U F2 D L2 U R2 F R' D2 U' L' R2 U' B2 D L' 
2804. 9.91 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 L' U2 F2 D L' B L D' F' D U' B R 
2805. 9.94 U' B R' U' D2 R2 D2 F L F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 F' 
2806. 10.51 D B L F U2 B U R' D' B' U' L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 D B2 
2807. 11.38 B' U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 B' L D' L' F R2 D' L' B2 U' L' 
2808. 10.27 U' B2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 L' D B2 U B L F L' R2 D' 
2809. 9.43 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U' L' D' R2 F U L R F L R' 
2810. 9.86 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 R2 F' D2 U' L F R2 D 
2811. 9.69 B D' F2 B' L F' L2 F' B2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 
2812. 9.38 D' B2 L2 D R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' F' L R F' D R F' U' 
2813. 12.77 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U R' U R2 D L2 B F2 U2 F2 R' 
2814. 11.90 U F2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 U' L' F' D2 U B' F' 
2815. 9.20 L' U R' D' R2 F D2 R U B R U2 D2 R F2 R' L U2 R' F2 D2 
2816. 9.53 B' L2 U B2 L2 U R2 D L2 R2 U R2 F' R D B' U F' U2 B L' 
2817. 9.86 D' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 D' L2 D L B' D' L B F' 
2818. 8.95 U R F B' D' F U2 D2 R D2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 B R2 F' D2 
2819. 9.23 L R2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' F2 R B' R D2 U L2 D' B' L' 
2820. 9.52 L U' B' U' L' F B U' B U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 U2 D' 
2821. 9.84 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 D2 L B' U2 B' D' B' R B 
2822. 11.73 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 R' B2 D B R' D' U2 B2 
2823. 8.62 F2 D2 B L2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 R' F2 D B D R2 D' L' D' 
2824. 9.82 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 R' U F U B U' L' F L' 
2825. 10.58 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 B' R' D' F' L' B D R B2 D' L2 
2826. 9.15 F' D' F2 D2 R2 F U2 R U F2 D2 F B2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F L2 
2827. 10.15 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D' R D L2 R' F' R2 D U' B' L' 
2828. 9.09 B2 D L U' R' L2 U B D2 R2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 B' 
2829. 9.54 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F' R' D' R2 B D U' R U2 L U 
2830. 13.62 F L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D R' B R2 F2 D2 R B F' R' 
2831. 8.89 U' R2 D L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 B' L' F2 R D B' U' L2 B2 L2 
2832. 10.34 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' L U' F2 U L U' B2 R B2 R' 
2833. 8.52 R' B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D L R B R D L' D2 L D 
2834. 9.58 F' U2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 L F2 R' U2 L B' D' L R B' D R2 B2 F2 
2835. 10.01 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B D2 F L' B2 R2 D R2 B' D2 F' U' 
2836. 8.74 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 D2 F2 L U' F' L2 F' L2 R2 B' R D 
2837. 10.19 B2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 F' U2 L B R' U2 R' D F2 L2 
2838. 6.79 R2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B R2 U' L' B2 R' B' F' U2 R B U 
2839. 12.62 D2 R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 R B2 U F' U 
2840. 10.08 F R D R' L U2 F' B2 D' B' U2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B' R2 
2841. 8.83 B2 L' U2 D' L U' D' L' D' L2 F D2 R2 L2 B R2 F2 B' L2 U2 R 
2842. 11.07 U2 D R U B' L2 F U2 R' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
2843. 7.95 U F' L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 
2844. 8.44 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F' R' D' F2 L D' F' U F L' 
2845. 8.66 D' R F B U D2 F2 L F' D B D2 F R2 L2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' 
2846. 9.23 U2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 L' B2 U' R' B' D2 B2 U2 L2 
2847. 11.70 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U F2 D F2 R' F U2 B U R' D F D U2 
2848. 9.52 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R' D' F2 U2 F U B' L D R 
2849. 10.35 R' L F2 D' L2 D' F' L' U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' D' R2 U F2 D F' 
2850. 9.72 R' F2 D2 L' D' B2 U2 D B' L' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D 
2851. 11.62 F D' R F U B2 R F B2 U B2 D F2 R2 U R2 B 
2852. 10.61 R B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 B' D' R' B L2 U' F' U2 F' 
2853. 10.73 F' D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 U L D U F2 L2 R' F' R B F 
2854. 10.29 R2 U' B L' F' B2 D R2 D' R2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 F' B U2 F' D2 
2855. 9.25 D2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B' L U L R F' U L D 
2856. 9.75 F2 B' L D' B L D L U' F2 R' D2 F2 B2 L F2 R' D2 L' U2 
2857. 10.83 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F U2 B' L U' B2 U' B D' 
2858. 11.06 R F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D F D' F L' D2 B R' D R2 
2859. 9.77 R2 F' D2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' R' D U2 R2 U B R' B2 U 
2860. 10.93 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F' R' U B' D2 R' B' L R D2 
2861. 9.31 B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B' U' R B F L2 R2 D' F R 
2862. 8.93 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F' D' R B U B' D2 B F U2 
2863. 13.20 D' R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 R' D L' U R' F2 D' R F2 
2864. 8.75 B2 D B2 D B2 U F2 D L2 B2 D2 R F2 U B' U2 R' U' F' U' R2 
2865. 9.81 L B2 L B2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' L' B F' L' R U2 L2 
2866. 10.88 D2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D B2 D' F2 U B' R2 D U R U R D2 B L' 
2867. 9.17 L2 R2 B L2 B D2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B L' R2 D U' L' D2 R' F' 
2868. 10.10 L B' R F' U' F' B2 D L F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 
2869. 9.69 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' U' F U F2 U F2 D2 L' D' F 
2870. 9.92 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 L B R2 D U F L' R B2 F' 
2871. 10.35 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 F' U2 L U R' D' U2 R F D2 
2872. 11.69 R F2 R2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 R' D2 B R2 B U' L B2 R2 B U' 
2873. 9.74 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L' D' U' F2 R B' U' F2 R 
2874. 10.77 B R U2 B R' B U R' D' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F B2 R2 B' L2 
2875. 7.67 R' D2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 R B U2 B L R F' D' L D 
2876. 10.69 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 U R' D' B2 L2 U' B D2 U' 
2877. 11.68 B2 L2 R' B2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' U' B U' L F D' R 
2878. 9.98 F2 D2 B D2 B R2 F' L2 B' U2 F' L R' B' R2 U L2 F' R' D' B' 
2879. 10.58 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 F R2 U B' D' U2 B L B2 
2880. 9.65 L B2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 B' R2 F U2 B U' L' 
2881. 10.68 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D U R2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 D L' D' L D B' L2 U' 
2882. 9.58 F' U' L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B F' D F2 R' D B' F' D2 
2883. 10.41 U D B2 U F B2 L' B D L2 F' R2 B L2 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 
2884. 10.79 R2 B2 D' U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L' F2 D2 U B' U2 L B2 D' U2 
2885. 9.84 D R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B L U B L' B L' U' F D' 
2886. 9.54 F2 U F' D2 F' L2 D F L B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D 
2887. 10.50 B L' B2 R2 U2 L' D2 L B2 D2 B2 D B R B' U F D' B' R 
2888. 10.92 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R D R' B' R D U2 F' D2 B 
2889. 10.71 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B L' F' R' B' D2 U' F D2 L' 
2890. 11.73 U F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' B' L' D' B2 U' F D' U' L' 
2891. 10.03 F D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 R F' U' F U2 L U2 L2 
2892. 8.57 R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D' F' D' L2 B2 F R U' B2 U' 
2893. 10.05 U' F2 D F2 D B2 R' F L B R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 
2894. 9.82 R' U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U2 B' L B D' R' F' U F U2 
2895. 11.44 U F' D' F' R' B D2 R' L D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F 
2896. 10.59 D' U2 R2 U2 B D2 B F L2 D2 L2 F U F L U2 R D' U' F' R2 
2897. 10.46 D2 L' F2 L F2 R' D2 L2 R' U' F U R U' L2 F L' B R' 
2898. 8.63 D L2 D B2 L2 D L2 U L2 U' L2 R U2 L' U L' F2 L' F' L 
2899. 9.66 U' F' R2 B' D2 F D2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 L R D' R D2 R' F' L2 U2 
2900. 8.66 U' R B' R2 L2 U' D2 B' L' F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
2901. 8.80 B' U2 B U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 R U B' U' B2 R2 B2 D' R 
2902. 12.37 R2 L' F B2 U' B2 D2 L D' R' U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L 
2903. 9.52 U' D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' L' F' R2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 B2 U' 
2904. 9.05 F B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R' D L D' F U F' U2 B' 
2905. 8.98 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L R' F2 L B' U R2 D' B2 L B' D2 L' U' 
2906. 9.97 U D2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 L' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F L2 F U' 
2907. 10.75 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R' D R F D2 U2 R' F D' B2 
2908. 12.32 R U' B' D' L' B R U R F R2 B D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 F2 D 
2909. 10.04 F' R L' B' R' B U' B R' D F2 R2 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' 
2910. 9.71 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L' D R D B' U' R2 D' L2 
2911. 9.13 D2 L2 R U2 F2 L F2 R F2 L F2 D' F2 U R' D' B L' R B2 U2 
2912. 11.73 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F U L U' L D' R F U B2 
2913. 9.56 L2 F' D' L F U2 R D' R U L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 
2914. 8.70 L' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 F D F' D2 B' R' U' B' 
2915. 9.81 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D B' L R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L' 
2916. 10.85 R' U2 B2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R U2 L2 U' R B F2 R' B' U' L2 U' 
2917. 9.43 D' F R' D2 R' L' F B L' F2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' 
2918. 9.49 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 U R B' U F2 D' F' D2 B2 D U' 
2919. 10.42 L2 F2 B2 U2 L' F B2 U' B' F2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 
2920. 7.51 U2 F2 D2 B D' L D B L B R2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 
2921. 10.02 B' D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 L D F' L2 F' L' U L 
2922. 13.34 B U F2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R U' L2 B U B U2 R U' 
2923. 9.90 R' B D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 L R B U' B D R' U 
2924. 9.06 L' F' R' F' D F' R B L' R2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 
2925. 10.35 L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F D R B' F2 U R D' R2 U 
2926. 7.82 F2 R B R2 B L U2 F' U B2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 U' B2 U L 
2927. 8.51 D' L U' D L' F' R U F R' B2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 R' 
2928. 11.64 F' U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' R2 D' R B U L' B' D2 
2929. 9.23 U' R' U2 L' D2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' L R' D' F L D' 
2930. 9.54 B2 R U' B U R F B' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 B2 R 
2931. 9.75 B2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D R B' D' F L U L F D U' 
2932. 12.23 F2 D2 L R U2 L F2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' B' L2 D B' U2 R D' 
2933. 8.59 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R U' R2 U2 L D U' B' F U 
2934. 9.69 L U' F' U F' R' B' U' D' L B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R F2 
2935. 8.90 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L D R' B F2 R2 F 
2936. 7.49 D2 L' U2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L U B2 R2 F D U' B' U' B U2 
2937. 10.01 R F' B' U L F D L' F' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 
2938. 9.92 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R U L2 B' L' F' R F2 L' 
2939. 9.53 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U F R' B2 D B U' B' F' R' F 
2940. 9.72 R2 B D R' F' R B' U D' L U2 D2 B2 R2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 B2 
2941. 9.28 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' L R F' D L' U F U' F 
2942. 10.07 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B' U F' D' L' R' B U L F D2 
2943. 8.72 R B U2 R2 F' L2 B D2 F' R2 F U2 L R2 B' L F2 D' B2 
2944. 8.55 D' L2 B2 L2 B F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B L R B' D R U2 F2 U L' 
2945. 12.65 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U' B L' D2 R D' U L2 D F' R2 
2946. 8.23 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 B2 R B2 U L2 B' L F2 U' L F2 
2947. 8.15 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 B2 L' F' D' R B D' F2 U' B' R2 
2948. 9.44 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 R' F' U' L' D' B F U' F2 R 
2949. 10.20 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 U' B' L' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' D' U' 
2950. 9.96 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' B L' F2 D L' D R' F2 U' 
2951. 9.25 F' R D2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B2 R U2 R F D L F R' U' L2 B' 
2952. 9.94 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' R' U' B' L2 R2 D2 L R U' F' 
2953. 9.27 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' F D' B2 L2 R D L' F' L' R' 
2954. 11.10 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 D B' L2 R' D2 B' L2 F' L2 U' 
2955. 9.83 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R U' B2 R2 F U2 R2 F D' R 
2956. 10.32 B' F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 F' R U B D' R2 U 
2957. 10.73 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U B' U' F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 D F 
2958. 9.89 L' U B2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 L U B' L F R B' R D' 
2959. 11.37 R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F' L2 U B2 R' U2 B D' L R' 
2960. 9.88 U2 B' R2 L' B' R F R2 F B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 D' R2 
2961. 10.06 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 U' F D R B' L U L2 B2 U' 
2962. 9.48 B R2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 R' U R' D L D R' F2 U2 
2963. 8.27 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B D2 B D2 F' L2 U' L R' U2 L2 R F R F' R 
2964. 10.02 F2 R2 U2 B U2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U' B L2 B' F2 L' D2 B F' 
2965. 9.39 B2 L U2 D F2 B L B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B' 
2966. 10.17 R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 B2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' R D' R B' U2 B L' U' L2 
2967. 9.66 U2 R F2 U2 R B2 R D2 F2 R B2 D' U' R' U2 F D2 B2 L U' F 
2968. 8.87 B2 L2 F U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 R F2 D' B' F2 R D' B R2 F' 
2969. 9.58 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U R B2 F2 R D' F2 L' R' 
2970. 9.60 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 L D2 U2 B' L' D L2 B2 L 
2971. 9.18 B2 U B2 R2 F D F L' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 
2972. 9.73 U F2 L' D' F B L' U' B' L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 U 
2973. 8.26 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 U2 R D' U F' L2 R' B F2 R' 
2974. 10.57 F2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B D L F R U' L B F' R2 
2975. 9.02 U D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 R F2 R' F' D2 U2 L D L U' F 
2976. 8.88 F U' L' U' R B2 D R2 U L2 F R2 L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 F2 R' 
2977. 10.24 U' D' L2 B2 D' R U2 F' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2 F 
2978. 8.74 R2 F2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F L U B2 D R B' U2 
2979. 9.96 U L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' B' U2 B L R B U B R' B 
2980. 8.88 R' D L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L U2 L F R' U2 B D 
2981. 10.64 U B' R F2 R U D2 B L B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U 
2982. 8.53 D R2 D F' D' B D' F L F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' 
2983. 9.29 D' F L2 F D2 L2 F R2 U2 B' F2 U' R F L2 U2 R' D R2 D' 
2984. 10.23 D' B2 R' F2 L2 F2 U F' L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D R2 U B2 U' L' 
2985. 10.32 F' R' U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 L2 D2 R' D' L F' R' F' U B' F D2 
2986. 9.10 U2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 U B U2 F L U2 B' R' B' D' R2 
2987. 9.74 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 U' L R' B' D L B' U R' B D2 
2988. 9.64 U2 B L2 B2 F D2 F' R2 B D2 F' L R2 U F R B F D U F' 
2989. 9.62 D' B2 L R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R B2 U L B L' F' U2 L' B2 L 
2990. 9.75 D2 F2 U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 U R2 F L D B D' B2 U2 R' 
2991. 10.44 R2 U' L2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 L U B' F' L' F2 U2 B2 R' U' 
2992. 9.47 B' F2 L B2 R' B2 L D2 L2 R' D2 L D R2 B2 R2 B' R' U L' 
2993. 10.69 F' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R' D' L' B D' F' D2 L' R2 
2994. 9.61 L2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B' U2 L D2 B' D F2 L B' D' 
2995. 9.40 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 B U R' F2 D2 B F' U2 F2 
2996. 10.27 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D' R2 D F' D' R' B' R D' B R2 D R2 
2997. 7.81 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D' R F2 R2 D' L2 B D2 F U L 
2998. 9.91 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F D U2 R2 F' U2 
2999. 10.11 R2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' F' U' F' R' B L R2 B F R2 
3000. 9.33 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B L' D B F U L2 F' D' B 
3001. 9.47 F' B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' U L' B' L2 U R' B2 F2 
3002. 13.99 B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 B L B' D2 R F' D U B D 
3003. 10.96 D L2 D2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L' U R D' F' L2 B R' U2 B2 
3004. 10.03 F D' F2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 R D' U R' B' R' U L R' 
3005. 12.75 U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' U' B' L' F' R B2 L B D F' 
3006. 9.99 U' R F U' F U2 F' R' U' L' U D' L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 
3007. 10.10 R2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B D U2 R' B D2 R2 F' L F' 
3008. 9.66 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' R B2 U F' U' L F2 R2 D2 U 
3009. 11.81 D R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B' R B2 F2 D R' F' D' U' B2 
3010. 8.70 B' U' R2 D2 B L U' R D R U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 U 
3011. 8.76 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F U L U2 B F' R B' U L 
3012. 10.88 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' B F' L2 U' R' B2 U L2 
3013. 10.27 U' R' U' B2 D2 R B D F U' D2 R2 F U2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 
3014. 10.18 U2 F R D2 L' U' F' D R F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B' R' 
3015. 10.47 D B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B' F2 L' F' D L' R' D' F2 U 
3016. 10.08 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B' D U F' L 
3017. 11.53 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 R' U' B R' U L F' R2 D F2 D2 L2 
3018. 9.83 F2 U' F' B2 U' D' L U' F R L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 
3019. 10.16 R2 U R2 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 B' D2 R D2 R' D2 F' D' L2 U' 
3020. 9.60 L2 R2 F R2 F U2 F U2 F U2 B' L D2 U2 B F D F' L U' R' 
3021. 9.60 R L B' D L' F2 D' L D' L D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 
3022. 12.91 D2 F2 R' B' R B R U' F R2 D2 F U2 F L2 B2 D2 F' D2 L 
3023. 12.78 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 L' B L F2 L2 F U F R2 
3024. 11.78 R2 F2 U R' B2 U B' U' L F L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 D2 F2 
3025. 9.61 U B R U2 D R' F2 L2 F' D R2 U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 
3026. 10.91 U2 R B2 U D' R F L2 D' F2 U2 F B D2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 
3027. 12.15 F' U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 U' F2 L' F2 R F' U2 R2 B U 
3028. 10.16 B2 D2 B2 R F2 L B2 L' B2 R B D R' F2 L B' L2 F2 
3029. 10.21 U L2 B2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D' B F2 U R B2 L' D U' 
3030. 8.16 B' L2 F L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D' R F' L' F' L' D2 R B' 
3031. 10.48 U' B2 R F U2 D L2 U L' F' U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D' L2 U' 
3032. 8.30 B' F L2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 F' R B' D L2 F2 L' U' B D2 
3033. 12.45 L2 B' L2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D L' U2 R' B' L' D2 L2 U B 
3034. 9.82 U R2 B R F U' B' D2 L U' R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 
3035. 10.36 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D F U L' F R D2 F' R' B' D' 
3036. 9.06 F2 R U' R L' B U' B R' F2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 
3037. 9.96 F R2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 L F' R B2 F2 D R F2 R 
3038. 12.24 U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B2 F R2 F2 L' U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L' R' U F 
3039. 11.35 F' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L D' F D' L' B' R' D' L 
3040. 11.31 B U' F2 B' U' L F' U' R' B U2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 F' 
3041. 10.01 D B2 U R F' U L U' D L D2 R' F2 L B2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 
3042. 10.17 L' B' L2 B' L2 F L2 B' D2 F U2 F' L U L R' D2 L' D' 
3043. 10.15 R B2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B' R2 B2 L' D' U2 
3044. 10.72 L F2 R' B2 U R2 U2 D' R' D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R2 B2 
3045. 10.69 U F' D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 F' D' R' U2 L' B D' B2 R D' 
3046. 10.53 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U L' B2 F' D' B R F' 
3047. 9.61 B' D2 U2 F R2 F D2 B R2 U2 B' U' L' B' F2 L2 F' R B2 D' U' 
3048. 10.60 F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R B D L R' F D2 B2 D' L2 
3049. 12.10 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 U R2 B2 R' D B U F L' B' U2 F' U' 
3050. 10.74 F2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' R U' R2 F L B' F D' B2 D' R 
3051. 8.32 F D' F D' B' R' L U B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 B2 U2 B' 
3052. 12.53 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' F D' F' L B D2 F' R F' 
3053. 9.71 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' L D' L' B2 D U2 R' B' 
3054. 10.89 U R' U2 B R2 U' D R F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 D' 
3055. 10.78 F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L' U B R' B D2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 
3056. 9.00 R L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B' D' R D' B U' B U' 
3057. 10.59 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U R' F2 D B' L' B2 F' U2 F2 R2 
3058. 9.72 D2 L U R' F' D L2 U' R2 D2 F' B' U2 B' D2 F R2 
3059. 10.71 U2 R' B' D2 R' U' D R U2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 F' L 
3060. 9.81 U' F' L' D2 B R D2 B D2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 U 
3061. 9.92 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' B' R' U2 F D L B F' L' 
3062. 9.54 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F R D' L' U R B R' 
3063. 12.08 F' D' F B2 D R2 D B' U2 R U2 R' F2 R F2 R' B2 R' L' U 
3064. 10.46 R2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 R B2 L' D R2 B L2 F' L2 R2 
3065. 11.04 F' D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D F' D' R B2 L U' R B F 
3066. 12.22 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 B L2 B2 D B2 D2 R B' U L' D2 
3067. 7.33 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B R2 B R' B U B D2 L2 F' 
3068. 8.50 D' F' D' L' B' U' L F B' U R2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 
3069. 10.08 R F2 U B2 D' R' B' D' R' L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 
3070. 11.07 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U R B2 L B2 D L2 D' L' U 
3071. 10.10 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' D L U B' R B' L F' U' 
3072. 10.16 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' R D2 L D2 U2 L' D' B L' 
3073. 9.08 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B' L R' B' D R2 U' R' B L' 
3074. 8.16 F2 R F R U' B R B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 R' 
3075. 10.02 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 L' R2 F U' L R D B L' R2 
3076. 8.91 R' D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 R' D U2 R' D2 L D L' 
3077. 9.53 B' D2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R' D' F' D2 B R F U2 
3078. 10.13 B2 D2 U' L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U L' D2 B' U' F' D' B' L F' U 
3079. 10.66 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 D2 F U' F' L R U' L F D2 L F' 
3080. 9.69 B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F D' R D' U2 R B2 D L' R2 
3081. 10.54 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 F2 U L2 R' D' F2 U2 R D2 F' U' L' B2 
3082. 10.39 R' D F2 D2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 U B D' U L D2 L' F R D2 
3083. 10.61 L2 B2 L2 F R2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 B U' R D' R2 B' R2 D' L' R2 
3084. 10.70 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' L' 
3085. 10.84 F' U2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L' F D' L' R B' R2 B L 
3086. 9.91 F' D' B' R2 D F' R2 D B2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U 
3087. 12.35 L' B' R B2 D B2 D' R2 F R L2 U2 R' F2 R B2 L' D2 R' B2 
3088. 10.40 F L2 B D2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U B2 R' F R2 U' B2 L' F U2 
3089. 8.91 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' B2 F' D' L' U' L D B' R' F2 D 
3090. 10.32 B' L2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L D2 B' U2 B D' R U2 
3091. 10.77 D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' R B L F2 D R2 U2 B F2 
3092. 9.57 R D F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F L2 B2 F L' F' U L' R2 
3093. 9.22 R B R2 F' R B2 L B' D F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 L 
3094. 9.73 D F' L' U B L F L2 D' B L2 B' D2 R2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 
3095. 10.58 R' F' D2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' D' F' L D2 L' D' 
3096. 9.91 R B2 U2 F D2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L F D F D B R' D B2 
3097. 10.70 F' B' U' F' L2 D' F' R' U2 L' U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 B2 
3098. 10.84 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F R F2 R2 F L R' D' U 
3099. 9.79 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 U2 B D U2 F' L R2 U' L B D' 
3100. 9.83 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 F' D' B' L B2 R2 U' F R2 U2 
3101. 9.52 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D' F' D' B' R U2 B2 D2 U R 
3102. 12.87 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F' D' F U R' F' U B2 R2 
3103. 9.93 D2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D B2 D L' U2 F' L2 U B D R F' D' R' 
3104. 9.61 B2 R F' B' R2 L F' U D F B2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F 
3105. 10.07 U' D2 F' R2 U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B L F U' B' L2 U2 R D' L2 
3106. 9.17 U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' F L D' F2 U B D' R2 F 
3107. 10.04 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 L' D' F' D' R' U2 B' L2 F2 
3108. 8.76 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' R' D2 L' U' L' D2 L' B' F 
3109. 9.82 R' U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U' L' B2 U B D' 
3110. 11.09 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L D B2 L D' B2 R' D' 
3111. 10.51 L D2 R2 U F2 D' U' R2 U L2 R2 U' L' F2 D F2 L F' L' B L' 
3112. 10.55 L D' F2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F' D' R B2 D' R' F2 R' 
3113. 11.91 L2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D' F D U2 F' R2 F' L' U2 B F D' 
3114. 8.67 B' L2 B L2 R2 F L2 D2 B' L2 R2 U B' R D2 L' D' U F2 R' F2 
3115. 10.17 B' U2 R2 L' D' B L' F R2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 D 
3116. 9.17 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R2 B D2 R' D' U' L U2 F L' R2 F' 
3117. 8.35 L2 B' U2 D F' R' L2 D B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 
3118. 11.03 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B' D' R2 U' R D2 B U' F' D 
3119. 10.59 B2 D2 L' B U2 D' F B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 
3120. 9.30 B' R' B2 F2 L B2 F2 R F2 D2 L' R' U' F' U' L2 R D L F 
3121. 8.80 R2 F' D2 L F2 L U F' U L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 F' 
3122. 10.11 B' R' D' R F' U' D' L U R U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 L' 
3123. 10.28 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B F2 R2 B' R' U2 B' D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' 
3124. 9.42 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 R B' U B' L D2 B D' F U2 
3125. 9.90 R2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 D' B2 D2 R' B D' R' U2 F' R U' 
3126. 7.93 D' F2 U2 F D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D L' B' D L2 R D2 L U2 
3127. 10.84 D F2 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' F U2 L' F2 L2 R' D2 F R2 
3128. 9.01 U L2 U2 F2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R U' L' F' L U2 F 
3129. 9.31 B' U F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 D' L' B' D R2 D2 F2 L' B' R 
3130. 11.48 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D U R2 B' D2 F L2 D2 U L2 R B' 
3131. 10.46 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 R' U R' B' U' B2 F' U2 L' 
3132. 10.19 R' D' F' B2 R L U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 D' F2 U B2 L' 
3133. 9.84 B' D2 L2 B2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 L' D F R F' L2 D L' U2 F' 
3134. 8.41 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 F L2 D2 L B' U2 L D R' B' R F2 L 
3135. 10.55 L2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B D2 L2 R2 F R' F' U2 B2 R2 B L U B 
3136. 9.99 R D' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D R B F R B L2 B' L F 
3137. 11.11 R' B U2 F L2 B R2 B L2 B2 F' D' L D F U L2 F2 R F' 
3138. 9.69 R U B' U R' F R' B U' R' D2 F U2 B U2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 F' 
3139. 10.49 D L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F R' B R U R' B2 
3140. 10.75 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' D' L F2 U2 F D U B F' 
3141. 10.10 D F2 R2 D F2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 B' D2 L' F2 U2 R F2 R U 
3142. 9.04 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 L' B F2 L' B' R' U B2 F2 U' 
3143. 10.96 R' L' U' F2 L U L F L' D L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 
3144. 12.11 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' U' R' B' F' L2 R2 U2 
3145. 11.08 F' L' F2 B R' F' L' B U R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R 
3146. 9.24 R U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D R F' D2 F2 D2 U R' D' L2 B' 
3147. 10.79 B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R' F' U F' D' L B F R2 U' 
3148. 11.99 D2 F' R' D' L' B L2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' 
3149. 10.11 D' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 L' R2 U B' L' F R' U2 F' U 
3150. 10.12 L2 U D R D' R L D' F D2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 L' 
3151. 9.49 L F2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 L R2 F' U B' U' R' B2 U' L B D 
3152. 10.44 L U R2 D B2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 R2 F U L2 R' D F R' F' L2 
3153. 9.77 L' B2 L' F' L2 U' L' D B F2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 L 
3154. 10.40 U B2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 F' L R' F2 D B2 R' F' 
3155. 10.38 B' R' L D' L2 D2 R L2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R' U2 
3156. 9.01 F L2 R2 F L2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F' D' L U L2 B2 F' U2 F L' 
3157. 10.96 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' U R2 U2 R' U L R' B2 R2 
3158. 11.43 R2 F2 B' L' D F' U F L' D' F R2 B' U2 R2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B' 
3159. 10.76 D2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F D' B F L F U' F' L2 
3160. 9.56 F R2 B' L2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R D2 U F' D' U2 L' R' F 
3161. 11.67 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B F2 R2 B' R F' L2 U L R' F L' B R2 
3162. 10.83 R F' D B D B2 U2 F L2 B2 L D2 F2 R U2 D2 F2 L D 
3163. 9.89 L' U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U R' F L B' U B2 U R F 
3164. 9.93 U' B' R2 L' U' F R D' L U R2 U F2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D 
3165. 9.06 R' F' D B' U R' F2 L' B2 U L2 D B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L 
3166. 9.78 R U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F U2 B' L D U' F D2 B 
3167. 9.01 R' U2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F D B' F L' B' U F R' 
3168. 12.26 D R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U R F2 D L F D' R U2 R' U 
3169. 9.29 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R D2 F R' U' R U2 B' D2 U 
3170. 10.46 U F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F D' U' L F' L' U2 R F' L 
3171. 11.86 F' U2 F2 U F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 D F' U' B2 L' R 
3172. 10.54 R F' U2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B R' D' L2 D2 F L' D' B2 D2 
3173. 9.06 D2 R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' R' B D2 R D R D' F2 D2 F2 
3174. 10.05 F' B' R' U2 D R2 F D' F D2 F2 R L2 U2 L D2 R F2 L D2 
3175. 11.10 L U2 L2 B' L2 B U2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 D' B L' B' L' U B2 R' 
3176. 11.07 F L2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R' B D2 U B2 F L' B' U' R2 
3177. 10.73 D2 B2 R B' L' B' L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B' U 
3178. 9.54 B R' F B U R2 F' U' L' B D2 B D2 R2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 
3179. 9.63 L2 F U B2 R' U2 R L' D' R B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U 
3180. 10.90 F L U2 L D' L2 D' L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R U2 D 
3181. 10.58 F' R2 D F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R F L' U F' U2 L2 R' U2 
3182. 10.34 L' D L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 F' U L' B' R B' D2 R' F' 
3183. 10.53 L2 D2 B L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F U R B' U F U F L2 F' 
3184. 10.92 D2 B' L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 F' L U2 B D2 L2 F U' B R' 
3185. 10.22 D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 R' F' U2 R F2 L U2 B' D R' 
3186. 9.97 U B' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 D B L F2 R' D' U B2 L' 
3187. 11.47 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 B' L B' U L' B F' L U' F 
3188. 9.44 F R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B D R' B R' U' L B' D R' B2 
3189. 9.87 L F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L D2 F' L' U2 R' D L' 
3190. 12.31 B U2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 D' B2 R' F2 R F R 
3191. 11.68 U2 F D' B2 U2 R' U' B F2 U2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 
3192. 9.92 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L' R B D U2 R' B2 R F L' 
3193. 10.20 R' B U2 L' B2 U' D2 R' F L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F B2 R2 D2 U' 
3194. 12.51 F' U2 L2 F2 L' R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 F2 B L' D F2 U2 B R2 D' 
3195. 11.74 R2 F' U2 R' F D' R L2 U D2 L F2 R2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 L U2 
3196. 9.74 F2 B' U2 R B U2 F L' R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D' F2 R2 B2 R' 
3197. 8.60 R U B U' R' F' B' R U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' D' L2 
3198. 11.53 B U2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 R F' L' U2 R' U R2 
3199. 10.68 U' B' L' U' R U' F R D2 B U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 
3200. 9.74 U L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B L' U2 L2 F' U2 R' U R2 U' 
3201. 11.16 F' B2 U2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 L' F2 U B' D' R' F U2 B' U 
3202. 9.84 D R U2 L U' L2 D B F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' 
3203. 11.29 U' B L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L' U R' U2 F R' D L' 
3204. 10.00 U B2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D U2 L2 B' D2 U' L R' U' 
3205. 9.29 D L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 F R U B R D B U B' 
3206. 9.61 L2 U2 D2 F' U F' L2 U' D2 B2 R U2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 R' B2 D 
3207. 9.17 R B U' R' U' D F D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B' D2 B' L' 
3208. 10.21 U2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B' D2 F R' D2 L U' R B' D' F2 U' F2 
3209. 13.11 L' U' R' U B' R L B D' R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R' L' U2 R' 
3210. 9.98 U2 F L2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 U' L2 D' F' R' F D' U' 
3211. 11.20 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U L' U' F R B' U F D B' L2 
3212. 10.78 F' U2 R L' D' B U2 F U R' D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 D2 B 
3213. 9.92 F L2 B2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F D2 F2 R U2 
3214. 10.83 R2 F2 B2 U' B L' F B U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 R' 
3215. 10.23 U R F2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' R B D' R' B2 L' B' F 
3216. 11.95 B U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 B L2 U' B' L' U' B2 L' U 
3217. 10.30 U2 B' R' D' B R2 U2 D R U D R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D B2 U' 
3218. 11.31 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U R2 U B R B2 U2 R2 U B R D R2 
3219. 8.06 L' B' L' D R' L2 F D R' B2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 F' 
3220. 9.54 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' F' D' F D' B' D2 U' B R' D' 
3221. 10.37 R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L U F R' B' L U2 F2 U2 R2 
3222. 10.80 F2 R2 F L2 D F' U' R' F U' D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 
3223. 8.91 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' F U L R2 U R' D' R' F' 
3224. 16.08 F' D' U2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B U2 F' R U2 L' D' L' F 
3225. 9.41 R' D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' D2 R2 U' L2 F' D2 U' 
3226. 10.54 U2 F' U L U' R' F L2 D U2 L' D2 R' L2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 F' 
3227. 9.65 U' B' D2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B' U2 B R' U' F' U R D2 U' L 
3228. 8.23 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 U' B' D' F' D' B2 D2 R' D' B2 F 
3229. 11.31 L' F D2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 U' B' D L' R2 D B2 L F 
3230. 11.95 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 L D B' D L D2 L2 R2 F U' 
3231. 10.79 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F R D B2 L2 F D L R B 
3232. 10.46 F2 R2 B R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F R2 F R U L B D2 F' R' D2 L2 U2 
3233. 11.86 D2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D B D2 L D' R2 B' U2 L D 
3234. 9.81 U2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 F' D F2 L' D' R' U' B2 
3235. 11.02 B2 R' U2 L2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 U F R D L D2 U B' F' U2 
3236. 10.53 B' L2 B2 F2 L' B2 L R2 F2 R F2 U2 F' R2 B2 U' B2 F D' L2 D2 
3237. 9.59 F2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 F L' U R D2 R' F' R F2 
3238. 11.25 L' R2 B2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R F' U' B' L' U' L F' 
3239. 9.63 R U2 R2 U B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D R2 L D' U' L' U' F D2 R' 
3240. 9.41 D2 R' F2 L2 F' B' R' D B' R U2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L 
3241. 11.18 B U L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' D2 F' R2 B2 D' L2 U B' 
3242. 11.56 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R U B2 F' D' B L2 F R' U2 
3243. 10.96 R' U2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 L D' R B' L' U F' D2 L2 
3244. 11.78 F U2 R' B R2 B R D' B2 R' L2 B2 D B2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 U' 
3245. 11.22 L' B2 R U2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L' U' L U2 B' U2 F' L' U2 R2 
3246. 10.77 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F' U F D' L' R' F D' U F2 D2 
3247. 10.94 L' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 L' F2 D L' B' L' F2 D2 F2 R' D' 
3248. 9.15 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F L D R F L D2 B' U B2 U 
3249. 11.45 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 F U' R U2 B2 D' L B' L' F2 
3250. 8.51 F L' B U' F' D' R' B' U2 B2 U2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L F2 L D 
3251. 12.31 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U R' U' F2 L U L B' D L' D 
3252. 10.91 L B' U2 B' D2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 U2 F D B F2 D R' D B2 D2 
3253. 10.59 B L2 D F U' R2 D' L D' F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 D2 L B2 R L2 
3254. 8.75 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 R2 F R' U L R B U' F 
3255. 10.14 D2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L' R' F' L' D U' F' D2 U2 L' F2 
3256. 10.51 L B2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 L2 U L2 U B U' R D' R F 
3257. 9.88 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L B2 F L2 B' D' R' F2 L R' 
3258. 10.47 R' U L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F L F2 R' B U' F' D2 F' 
3259. 9.82 L2 R2 U R2 F2 D R2 B2 D L2 D L U' B2 F U2 L' D2 L2 F' R' 
3260. 9.96 U2 R' F U D B' R F D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
3261. 11.47 R F R2 B L2 F R2 F D2 B' D2 B' D' B2 D B D' L' D L2 F2 
3262. 10.27 B' D2 L2 U F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R F R B' L' F 
3263. 10.47 F' U2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R F' R' B2 R' B U' R2 B' L 
3264. 10.17 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 L D2 U' B L' F D L' D L' 
3265. 11.46 D R2 U R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 L' B' L2 B F U B' D R' 
3266. 9.65 B2 L2 D U L2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B' U L' R' U L2 F' D' U2 L' 
3267. 9.33 B L2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F R B' D' B R' B2 R' U B 
3268. 9.45 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U B D' R2 F U2 L R D' F U 
3269. 11.29 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R F U2 L F' U' L' F D' R 
3270. 10.34 D2 L D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R B2 L D2 F L F2 U L2 D R D2 F' U2 
3271. 8.97 F R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' R' U2 F L' B R B2 R' B2 
3272. 11.45 B' U B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 R F R D' R F2 D' R U2 
3273. 9.41 B D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 L' U B' D U' L B D R U' 
3274. 8.66 F D R2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U' B' D F' U' L' U' L2 R D' 
3275. 9.42 D F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' B' R2 U R' B' D B' F' 
3276. 12.33 R' U' F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' B' L2 U F' U F D' L B' 
3277. 8.93 D L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 B U' B' U F L B2 U' B2 
3278. 8.19 R' U' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L' R' B2 D F R' D' U2 F' 
3279. 9.85 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' B L2 B F2 R D' F2 R B' 
3280. 13.83 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 D' B D B' F' U L2 R' 
3281. 9.42 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U' L2 F L F R2 U2 B2 R U F' R2 
3282. 9.97 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F' R2 B L2 R U L2 F2 L U2 
3283. 10.10 U' F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R' D F L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 R2 U2 
3284. 10.15 L' U2 R U2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F L D2 B' U F2 R' B D' B 
3285. 8.43 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 L F D F L' D2 R F' D' L2 
3286. 9.80 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R' F L2 U' R2 U2 F' D 
3287. 12.69 R' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R B' D L' D' F2 U' L' 
3288. 10.65 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 F' R D2 R2 F2 R D2 B L U 
3289. 8.99 L U' R2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D F U' B2 L D' B2 L' D' 
3290. 12.20 F2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L' B' U F L D B2 L U R2 
3291. 12.37 D' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L' F U B U2 L' B L U' 
3292. 13.01 B U' R2 B2 D L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 F' L' D R U' B' D2 B D2 
3293. 10.81 U R2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' U R F' R D U' F U L' 
3294. 10.70 F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D B' D L2 F' L R' B U2 
3295. 9.19 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 U F2 U F' U2 R U B2 R2 U R2 D' U2 
3296. 10.33 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R D' U' B R' F2 D2 F D' F2 
3297. 9.70 B L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L' D L2 D U L U R2 F' 
3298. 7.71 F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D B R' B2 D2 B U' B' F 
3299. 9.09 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D U' B D2 U' F R U' R D' F U2 
3300. 9.39 F' B L U' R F2 R' B D' F D2 R F2 D2 L' F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 
3301. 11.75 U' R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 F' D U2 R U2 L' B L' U F' 
3302. 8.96 D L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B L' R U' B' U' L2 B L' 
3303. 13.08 B L' U B2 L D' L' D F' U2 L F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 L' 
3304. 8.65 L F D' R L' U B D F2 R F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' 
3305. 10.94 F L' D' L' D R' F' R2 U' F2 B U2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F' R2 
3306. 9.17 R B' D B2 U2 D' R D' B2 L' F2 D2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 B' 
3307. 10.95 D R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 R F R F2 L F' U' F' L 
3308. 12.75 D' R' B2 U' L2 F' U2 L B' D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L' 
3309. 11.23 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F R' D B D' F U L' F D2 B' 
3310. 9.38 D2 L D2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 F' D' B2 L R' U2 B' R2 U' L2 
3311. 10.34 F' R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' D B F L2 D2 F U2 R F' 
3312. 10.63 B D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 B' R F' L2 B U2 L U R 
3313. 10.87 R F' R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R D F U B' L' D B' D2 
3314. 11.37 F B' R' D2 F' R2 B L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' R2 B 
3315. 11.20 L2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' D' L D2 B L' D U L2 
3316. 11.53 F' U2 L2 B D' F2 U2 R' L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 
3317. 11.31 B' R2 D U2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B' L2 R B' F' U R' D F 
3318. 10.19 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' D' R D L' D B2 U' F D' F' 
3319. 10.82 L' B2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U F' L' D2 B' L' U' B R D2 
3320. 9.50 L U B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U B R B2 U R' B2 U' R F 
3321. 8.43 L F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B' D L' U' B2 F2 U B' U' 
3322. 9.04 B2 D' F2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 U' F2 R B' D F' D' B' F R' U2 
3323. 11.07 B2 D2 L2 B D2 F L2 D2 R2 F D2 L F D R' B2 L' B' L2 U B' 
3324. 14.36 D2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 L' U2 L F' U F L2 D' F L B R' U2 
3325. 10.65 D' B' U2 B' R F L' B' R U R L2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' 
3326. 11.98 R' D B2 U F2 D B2 U F2 U' F2 U B R B' R' B F2 U' R F' 
3327. 11.45 F U2 B U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 U' L' U' F U2 B2 D' B U' 
3328. 10.41 B2 D2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B' L B U' R' D F D2 L' U 
3329. 12.02 F' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 R' B L2 D' R' U F2 R B 
3330. 9.02 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R' B2 L F L D2 U2 F' D2 L2 
3331. 12.78 F2 L D' B U L U2 B' D2 R U2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R' F 
3332. 7.57 B U2 L R' D2 R B2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 U' B L' D2 B D R' B 
3333. 10.21 D R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F L' D2 F2 U' L' F2 U L' 
3334. 9.32 D B2 F' D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F L2 R D' B R U B2 L R 
3335. 10.09 R' B2 D2 B L2 F U2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 D' U B' U' B2 F' L D F' 
3336. 10.50 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 L U2 B F2 U' F D U R2 U2 
3337. 10.39 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B U B L' F' D' R2 U' L U2 F' 
3338. 12.09 B' U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 U2 R D' B' R' F' L' B U F2 
3339. 10.64 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 U' L U' B2 R U' B2 F R' B' U2 
3340. 9.39 B' R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U L B' R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B' 
3341. 11.26 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L F D L' R2 F2 L U B' 
3342. 9.20 L2 D2 F U2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 F U2 D L2 B' R' U' L' U F' L' B2 
3343. 9.85 B2 U' R' L' B D B R2 D' B' R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B D2 F2 U2 
3344. 9.87 R U2 L' U L2 U2 B' L' F2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 
3345. 10.71 B' U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F L B2 U' B L2 F R U' 
3346. 9.38 B2 L2 R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' U2 F2 L F' L' U L' D 
3347. 10.52 B' R B' D2 R F2 L D R' F' U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F2 
3348. 13.37 F' D' R' B2 U' R' F R U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 B' 
3349. 9.43 F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B' L' R U F' R F2 L' R' B' 
3350. 8.94 D2 R2 D U2 R2 D F2 D' U' R' D' U2 L D L' D' B R' F2 
3351. 10.04 R2 D R D2 F U' B L F2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U' L' 
3352. 9.65 B D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U B2 L2 F U F' L B' L2 F' 
3353. 9.92 L B2 L U2 L D2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 U' R' B L2 D B F U' F' D 
3354. 9.01 F' L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U R' B' U B' R U' R B F' 
3355. 10.29 F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U B' R U2 L U' L' U R' F' R' 
3356. 10.17 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 L F2 B' D2 L R2 U R D B 
3357. 10.05 B F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B L2 R' U B' D R D2 
3358. 8.55 B2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U R' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 
3359. 11.03 R2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B R' D' U2 B' R2 U L' R' F' R' 
3360. 11.35 D' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' R D' B L2 U2 L' F2 D R2 
3361. 9.99 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F L2 U' B U' F L R U B F2 
3362. 11.04 B' R' F' R' D' B' D2 L2 D' B' L2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 
3363. 10.43 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L R B2 F' L2 B2 D B' U' L' B U R' 
3364. 7.39 L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F D' B' R2 B' U R B2 F2 
3365. 7.57 R B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L B' F' L2 D' U R' F2 U' 
3366. 12.57 L' U2 B2 D F' L U F' U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 
3367. 10.76 L U' R2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 D' U' F' D2 U B' F2 L R2 D' U 
3368. 11.73 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 U2 F2 L F L B U' F' R B2 D' F U 
3369. 10.95 F' D' R L2 F' B' U B L B U2 B U2 L2 U2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 
3370. 9.85 D2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 L B2 F2 U' B2 F' D B' D' R 
3371. 9.94 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D R B' L B2 U F D B2 F L' 
3372. 11.12 L2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U R B' L F L' D' F2 R2 U2 F 
3373. 11.47 B2 D F2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R B' L R2 B2 D' F R2 U2 R2 
3374. 10.81 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D F2 R' F' D2 B' D' B' L2 R' U' L' 
3375. 10.26 D U2 L R F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 F' L' F' R' F2 D' R' U 
3376. 11.51 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D L' B2 D2 B U' L2 D' B' L F 
3377. 11.02 B2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 R D U2 B' D2 F L D R2 B' 
3378. 9.74 L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R' F D' U2 F R D' F' R' D 
3379. 10.49 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 R D2 L B' F' U' B' L2 F R' 
3380. 12.98 B F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R F L R B D' F L' U2 F2 
3381. 11.80 B' D2 U2 R2 B R2 B D2 F L2 U2 R' D F' L2 B' F D B' U L2 
3382. 11.23 D F D2 R2 B D2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F2 L B F' D L' B2 L F2 
3383. 9.54 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U2 B L F D L F2 
3384. 11.73 B' U2 B R2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L' D F2 D B' L D2 L2 
3385. 13.29 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 B L F D' U2 R B' L2 
3386. 9.45 L' D2 B2 L D2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F D B L' D' L' B2 D' R2 
3387. 9.08 U' F D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' R D' L' F L2 U F L 
3388. 9.80 F2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B L D2 F' U' B U' R B 
3389. 10.05 L F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R B' L' D B' F2 D2 F2 D 
3390. 9.67 R F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F' L' B R' B 
3391. 10.26 D2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B L' D2 F2 U2 F U' L2 F2 U 
3392. 11.64 B U2 B D2 F U2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 U' B L2 D' L F' R F L2 R 
3393. 13.05 L R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 D' B U L' F U B U' L R 
3394. 9.13 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 L U B' D2 F D' F2 L B L2 
3395. 10.47 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B F' R2 U' L' R2 B L2 U' L2 
3396. 13.16 D L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 U' R2 U L' U' F' R2 D2 L F U2 L 
3397. 10.31 D2 L R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L D' F2 D' B R U' L2 F 
3398. 13.15 F L' D2 L U2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' F' L2 U L2 D B U' L 
3399. 11.15 F L' F2 D B' U' R' B R U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 F 
3400. 8.59 F2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R B' U L2 D2 L D2 L' U' L2 
3401. 10.94 U F' U B D R U2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U R' 
3402. 10.82 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B' R' D' F2 L2 F U' L2 D2 R 
3403. 10.90 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 R F2 U2 R D U2 B2 D2 U' B D L' 
3404. 10.43 F R' F2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 F2 U L R' D L' B' R' B2 R 
3405. 10.10 B' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 B' F' R' B2 U' F' L' D2 B2 
3406. 10.40 R' U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U B D L R B R2 F' L2 U2 
3407. 10.15 F' D2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 B F2 U F' R2 B2 D L 
3408. 11.54 R' F2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 U F R D U2 B' D2 B2 R2 
3409. 10.78 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 F L2 U F' R' D2 L' F L2 
3410. 10.37 F2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 B U F' L2 B D R F2 L U2 
3411. 8.78 L U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D' U' B2 L D2 B' D' F2 R' U L F 
3412. 12.03 B' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D' U B' F2 U' F2 D F2 R' B D' 
3413. 10.62 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L B2 U L2 B' D2 R U' F' D F' R 
3414. 11.49 B' R B2 R' D2 U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 L R' F R' F 
3415. 10.07 L2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B F2 U' L' F U' R' D' R' B' U2 L2 
3416. 10.70 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 L' B U L2 D B R B R 
3417. 11.38 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' U L' B L' U F2 D' L' B U R' 
3418. 11.99 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U F2 U' L' D' F' U' B' F2 L B' D2 F 
3419. 8.73 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 L B2 U2 F2 D U R' D' B' U L2 R' 
3420. 7.47 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 L' U L B R2 B2 U2 L' R' 
3421. 13.69 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 D B2 L F' U' R F2 R2 D B' L' R' 
3422. 10.38 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R' B' R' B' L D' B F2 U' B 
3423. 12.51 U' F' L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' L' D' B' D R' D' L B2 L 
3424. 8.96 D' L2 D2 B U2 F L2 F L2 B2 U2 F' L' R' D' F' D' U F' R2 F' 
3425. 9.10 U' B' U' R2 B2 U2 F' D' U2 F2 R D2 L' D2 L' F2 L' U2 R D' 
3426. 12.74 L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' R' F' R' F' L2 B' U' B D 
3427. 11.30 L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 U R F' R2 U L B' D2 B2 
3428. 10.43 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B D2 L F D' R' D F R2 F2 
3429. 8.58 F' U' F2 D L2 B2 U B2 D R2 U F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D' B F2 D' 
3430. 11.31 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L U' B2 D' L D B U F' U2 
3431. 11.09 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L B' D2 R F' L' F' U F L' 
3432. 8.96 L D2 U2 L2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D R2 D2 U R2 B L2 R' 
3433. 10.84 L2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D L U' R F U' B' F L' D U2 
3434. 11.04 D R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U R2 D2 R2 L B' U2 R U' F D2 U2 L' D' 
3435. 9.22 U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 B' R2 B U2 D' R' B2 F' L' B' L F2 U' L 
3436. 10.46 R' F2 R2 D B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D F' D2 F2 L R2 D' R' F' U2 
3437. 8.49 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 R F' U' R' F2 R F2 U2 B2 
3438. 10.79 B' F2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 F2 L' F U L2 D' L B' R' U 
3439. 11.30 D B2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' U' F' U B F D' B F' D' 
3440. 9.75 F2 R' F' R2 L' D' L F U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D' R2 D F' 
3441. 11.13 F B2 L2 D R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' U L2 R' D2 U' F' D2 U' L' U' B 
3442. 9.48 U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B U L2 U' F' U' B L B D2 R 
3443. 9.48 U2 R' B2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L D2 U F' R2 U2 R D F' U R F' 
3444. 8.14 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' F' U2 L D' B' L' F' D' L2 
3445. 7.67 B R2 B' L2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 B' D2 U' F' D2 R2 
3446. 14.19 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B' L2 U B2 D' L F' D L D' 
3447. 10.08 B2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 D2 B' U' R B2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 D2 
3448. 10.62 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B L' U' R' B L' R D F 
3449. 10.78 D' U' L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 R D F R D F' D U2 R' U' 
3450. 11.36 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D U F' L2 F' L D B F R' F2 D' 
3451. 9.23 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B D2 L F2 U2 F U' R' D U 
3452. 9.92 F2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 R' B2 R U F R D U R' F' D B 
3453. 11.49 B' D L2 B L2 F2 U L2 F U2 L U2 B2 L F2 L B2 L2 B2 L 
3454. 9.62 L' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 R B D L U' L' U' L' F 
3455. 11.09 B2 U L2 U F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 F' U2 L' D R2 U' L B' D' R 
3456. 14.21 U B2 D2 R U2 R B2 L B2 R U2 B2 U L2 F2 L' F D' R U2 B' 
3457. 9.58 B F2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 L F' U2 B' R2 D F2 L' U' 
3458. 10.87 R D' U2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 D' L' U B L' D B2 D' F L 
3459. 8.60 L' F2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 L' B U2 L U B' U2 L' R 
3460. 11.74 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 B' D U L' B2 D' L2 F R' 
3461. 9.96 D F' D2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 F D2 L' F' R' D F2 R D2 F2 U' 
3462. 9.83 R D2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 L F2 R2 U' B L B U2 R2 F2 D2 L' 
3463. 10.04 L F' R' F2 U2 L2 F' D' L' B2 U2 L' D2 L U2 B2 L' D2 
3464. 8.21 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 R' B2 F' U L U2 B F2 L' R2 F U 
3465. 10.23 F' R' B' U2 L2 U F D' F' R U2 D2 L U2 B2 R L' F2 D2 F2 
3466. 8.35 D' F' B' D F' R B2 U' L' B2 R2 L2 B' L2 F D2 F' D2 B 
3467. 8.74 L F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 R F' L2 D F R' U' R B2 D' U' 
3468. 12.57 R L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' F U2 R F' D R2 F 
3469. 9.87 L2 F L2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' D' B2 R D' B' R F2 L2 
3470. 11.25 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B' R' F' L F L2 U' L D2 U' 
3471. 9.77 F' L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 R2 D L F R' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D' 
3472. 13.92 D' B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 B R2 D' B2 L D' U' F' 
3473. 10.28 B F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D L2 R2 B L' F' R U2 
3474. 10.62 L' B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' F R2 D U2 F' L B' 
3475. 11.37 R' B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R U2 F' U' B U2 F D' B' L F R 
3476. 11.35 D' L2 B' R2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U L D B D2 R2 U' R' 
3477. 6.88 U B2 D F' U R' D2 L D B2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' 
3478. 9.48 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L' U' F2 R2 U' B L' B2 F2 
3479. 7.53 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D' R U B2 F' D L' U2 B' 
3480. 9.52 D R2 F' L2 R2 B U2 F R2 B' L2 R' B L D B2 F D L' 
3481. 6.72 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U F' L2 R' F R' D2 F U' R2 U' 
3482. 9.14 B' U2 B' D' R L2 F' D B' L2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R U2 
3483. 10.65 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 B L B' F' L U2 B' U B F 
3484. 8.68 B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U B2 D B D' F' D' B R D' L2 R2 
3485. 8.58 D' F L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' U' L2 F' L' D2 F2 R2 D 
3486. 9.22 F' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 R' B' U L2 D2 R B F2 L' 
3487. 9.96 U R2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' D' F2 D2 L U' B' R F' 
3488. 10.40 U2 F2 D B' D' F' R U D R B2 L2 U2 R' L D2 R' U2 D2 F2 B' 
3489. 10.19 R U B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U R' D' B' L' R' B2 D L D 
3490. 11.18 R' D2 F D F U' B D L U' F2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' 
3491. 9.56 F2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' L F' R' U R2 D F' U2 
3492. 12.88 U' R D2 R' F2 L F2 R' B2 L' F2 R' B R D' R' B R2 B U' L2 
3493. 10.80 F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' D' R2 B F R' B' L2 F2 D' 
3494. 9.55 B' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L U2 B F L' D2 B R' F' D F2 
3495. 9.84 D' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B' L D2 F2 D U' L2 U R' 
3496. 9.46 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L R D L U' F D' B' L U' 
3497. 11.56 R' U2 L U L' F R' D B' L' B' D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 
3498. 7.30 F' R2 F' D B R' L2 B' R2 U R2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B' 
3499. 9.50 R' L2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D L' R B' D2 U' R2 F U2 
3500. 10.47 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 U' B2 U R' D' F D2 R' F U' 
3501. 9.08 B2 D2 F R2 B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 F U' R B' L2 D' U2 F D L 
3502. 8.40 F R2 F L' B2 U L B' D' U2 R L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 
3503. 11.33 F L2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 F' D L R U2 L2 B' U' R 
3504. 8.91 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 B' R' U' F' U F U B' L R' D' 
3505. 9.15 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' R B' L' U2 R' F' R2 B2 
3506. 9.72 F' D' F L' B2 U2 R2 D F U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 
3507. 8.28 U D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L B' D2 R2 B' L 
3508. 9.15 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D' L U' R' D2 U F L U F' 
3509. 9.31 L2 F' D2 L' D R2 L2 F U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L 
3510. 9.69 L' B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D2 R2 U F' D2 U' L' F2 U2 L' F L' 
3511. 7.93 R U B' U R F' U2 D' B' U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B U2 R' 
3512. 9.56 R' D L2 B' U' L' U2 F' D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 
3513. 10.96 R U2 F2 R U2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 U R2 U2 B' F L' B2 
3514. 11.30 R F' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 U F L2 B L' U R2 B' F2 
3515. 9.19 L U F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' B L U2 F' D2 U 
3516. 8.90 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' U F2 R' D B' F' D2 R' U L2 F R' 
3517. 10.43 U2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 B U2 B D' B2 R U' F2 L F R U 
3518. 9.08 L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F L2 D2 B U2 R2 L D' L2 U F' L F' L' B' L' 
3519. 10.63 U' L' D L B' D2 R L B' R' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D 
3520. 9.00 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 F' L' D R2 D' B' D L U' B' 
3521. 8.00 U' R2 D2 F2 R F' U2 F L D R2 U R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 
3522. 9.91 L' D2 R2 U L' F2 L F' D' F' B2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 
3523. 10.00 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U F U L2 D' R' F2 U R F' R2 
3524. 10.83 U' F L2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B F2 R D' U' L' R U B' R B' 
3525. 8.69 U L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 L U2 R D2 U L2 R U F' 
3526. 8.58 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B R' F L' U B2 D' R B2 
3527. 10.52 F R2 F R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F L D' U F L' R' U L D2 U' 
3528. 9.75 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 B R' F D F' D2 R' F2 L2 U' 
3529. 10.93 D' L2 U' B2 D B2 D F2 L2 D F' U' L R' U B L F' D R' U2 
3530. 8.08 L2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B D B2 R' D B U' B2 R D 
3531. 10.36 U R' U2 L U2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 U' F2 L B D' F2 R B 
3532. 7.77 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F L D' L' B2 F2 L' B' L2 D' 
3533. 10.80 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 L B' L R' D B' R' F U' B2 
3534. 10.27 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 D L' R' D' L' U' F' U2 F2 R2 
3535. 11.43 L D R F R' U B' L B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 F 
3536. 11.16 U F' R2 B' F' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B L D' B2 F' L' F' R 
3537. 11.15 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 D' U' F' L R B L2 F2 D R F U2 
3538. 10.31 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L F2 R2 F' R' B2 D2 R' 
3539. 11.03 R' B2 D' R F R' B2 L U R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 
3540. 10.59 F D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 D' L' F2 R' U R' D B' L' F L2 
3541. 10.52 F' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D U B U2 L' B2 U L2 R2 U2 
3542. 12.40 L' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 B' D2 F' R' D B' R2 F U2 
3543. 8.71 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B U' F2 L' D' F D' B L 
3544. 10.06 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 R U' B2 U2 L F2 D' R U' 
3545. 11.11 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' F R U L2 F2 R U2 R B2 
3546. 10.41 F' U' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' F L2 R' B2 L' F' L2 D' 
3547. 12.78 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 D B L D F' L' F R F2 D2 
3548. 9.91 B' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 L' F' L D' R' B' U' R' F2 
3549. 9.86 F' R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L D U L2 B2 F R2 F2 
3550. 11.30 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D U' F2 R2 U2 F' D' B' F' R' D U' B F 
3551. 9.84 D2 B' L F' R2 D L2 U' B R' D2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' 
3552. 11.33 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 L F2 U2 B D' R2 U' B2 L F R B R2 
3553. 10.27 D B2 D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' U F L2 F' L R D' L' B 
3554. 11.06 F2 L' D2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 F' L2 F D B' U' F D' B' U 
3555. 12.46 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L B' F L' B D' B2 F' R2 F2 
3556. 9.71 R' U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L R' B2 R2 U F D2 U R B L2 D2 B 
3557. 7.61 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F R2 D2 U B' D2 R' U2 L F R' B 
3558. 9.30 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 D2 U R2 B R' F D F U' L U2 
3559. 9.84 B2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' F L' F D F' D' R2 D U' 
3560. 10.81 B2 D2 R D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B D L U2 L U2 L D R2 
3561. 10.81 L' F L U R F U2 B' F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D F 
3562. 9.11 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D B D F L2 U' R' B2 L2 U' R2 
3563. 11.88 L U' B D B R' U2 R' U L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 F R2 B' U2 F' 
3564. 13.28 F' L2 D2 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B R' B F U2 F D' L' F 
3565. 11.91 B L F B2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F' 
3566. 10.81 F2 D R2 D B2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 B L F R' D U R U R B2 
3567. 12.25 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F' R D B L' B L U R B' 
3568. 8.34 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' D' B R' D' F2 L' F 
3569. 9.68 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 B' L B L' U2 B2 F' U2 L2 
3570. 11.25 R F U D' R U' R2 L' F' L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R B2 R F2 B2 
3571. 9.97 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' D R B F R U' B' U' B' 
3572. 10.38 U F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 B' L B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 
3573. 9.02 F' U2 B D2 R2 F L2 F L2 R2 B2 D U' B U R D2 R B2 F' 
3574. 10.78 D' L2 F2 L D2 L D2 B2 R F2 L B2 D' F' D' L F' L B U' 
3575. 8.94 B' F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U L D' R2 B' U2 F U' L2 U' 
3576. 14.55 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R F D2 L' R2 U F L' R' 
3577. 11.50 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 U R U B2 D' L2 B2 F' U' B R' 
3578. 12.50 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' U B' R' D2 F D2 L F L 
3579. 10.86 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F L B2 R B L B2 F R' B' 
3580. 10.58 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L D' R2 D2 B' D U B F' U' 
3581. 10.38 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 B2 R B' D L2 U' L2 R' U B' D' 
3582. 7.53 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 D F R U F2 L2 F2 B2 L' F2 R L2 D2 B2 
3583. 8.47 R' U2 R' B2 L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 R' F' L2 B F2 D U2 F2 U' F 
3584. 10.90 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R D R U' R F U B D2 R F 
3585. 8.25 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 F' U L U2 L B2 D2 U R' D' 
3586. 11.18 L' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R U2 B' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' 
3587. 7.96 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' F B' R' U2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L' U2 L U' 
3588. 11.27 U2 B' U F' R L' U' F2 L' F' R2 F2 D2 B L2 F' R2 F U2 D2 
3589. 9.50 U2 L D R F' L F B L' U2 L2 D2 F U2 F R2 L2 B' L2 F2 
3590. 11.77 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B R D L2 D2 F U' B 
3591. 8.86 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' D U2 L' D' R' U' B' 
3592. 8.69 B D2 F' D2 F U2 B R2 F R2 F D B' D L U2 F' R2 D L' F' 
3593. 13.30 D U2 B' D2 F' L2 B U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D L' U L' F R U2 R2 
3594. 11.56 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 F D U' F2 R' U2 F R2 F D2 
3595. 9.77 U R2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R D2 R' D L2 R' D2 R F L U' 
3596. 10.36 F B2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B' L R' U' B' R B' R D 
3597. 10.90 L D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 F D' L' D R' B2 R2 B R' 
3598. 11.59 F2 D2 R U2 L U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' B' F' U F' L D2 U B D 
3599. 11.75 F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L R2 D' B' F' L2 D' R F' L 
3600. 8.59 B' U' R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 R B' L2 F' L2 R U2 R2 D2 
3601. 8.90 D2 F L2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 D' L R U B2 D2 F L F2 
3602. 11.93 L' U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 F D L D2 B D2 U2 R' U 
3603. 14.45 D2 F L2 B2 F R2 B R2 U2 R2 B' R' B L2 D R' D2 L F' D2 F 
3604. 11.46 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' B U2 R F2 L R2 B L D' U' 
3605. 11.45 B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B R B D F2 L2 F U' R F R2 
3606. 10.10 D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' F' U F D' L F2 R B U' 
3607. 9.37 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D U B2 U2 F' R D' B' L D' B2 D' U2 R 
3608. 11.98 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 R U2 B D U2 L' B2 U2 R' D 
3609. 11.44 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 R D' R' B L2 U' R U' L F' 
3610. 10.73 D U B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F' L' U2 R D2 R F D' F' U2 
3611. 9.67 D L2 U F' B R' F L F2 U R2 F2 U' D2 B2 U L2 U R' 
3612. 11.16 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L' F D2 U B' U F2 D2 F2 U' 
3613. 9.08 R2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D R D' B' D' R U' F2 D2 F' R' 
3614. 11.64 L2 D B2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 F R2 U R B R D2 B2 D F' 
3615. 11.30 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L' D2 F' D2 U R F' D' U 
3616. 9.76 R2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 F D2 F L2 D L U2 R B L2 U' F' L2 
3617. 9.04 U2 F2 B' L2 U' B' D F L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 B 
3618. 9.38 R D R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 F' U2 R D' R' B' L' F' U2 
3619. 8.87 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 B' U2 R U L D' B L' B U 
3620. 7.90 U L2 R2 B R2 F L2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 R D' B' U L' U' L B2 D 
3621. 12.62 F D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 B D2 L D2 L2 B' F 
3622. 9.73 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U F' L2 U' L2 B2 D R F L F 
3623. 8.69 L2 B2 D2 R F2 R D2 L' R U L' R' F2 R2 D' R B L R 
3624. 9.80 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D R F' D B' L2 U F' D' B2 
3625. 11.62 R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U B R' B L D' F L2 B2 L' 
3626. 10.26 D F2 D2 F2 D F2 U B2 D F2 L2 B' F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 D 
3627. 9.18 R2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 L U2 L U2 R' D' R2 B' L2 B D F R' F2 
3628. 12.40 B' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 B D2 R D2 R2 F' D F 
3629. 9.76 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 B' U' L' R' F R' D2 B' D L2 U 
3630. 10.74 L U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R D2 U2 R2 F' L2 B L' D' R' F' D2 
3631. 9.70 B2 D2 R B2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 F L' B2 D' F L' R2 B' 
3632. 9.14 B R' D2 F2 L F2 L F2 D2 F2 L' U2 D F' D B L2 F2 U F2 
3633. 9.86 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L' D R B2 L F' L2 D2 F U2 
3634. 9.52 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R' B' U L2 D F D2 B' F' L2 
3635. 10.27 U F2 R B' U' D R' F U F L2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 
3636. 10.66 D2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B L B' F' D2 L2 R F' D' 
3637. 8.84 R D2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L D2 F U2 B2 U2 R D L' R2 U' F' 
3638. 10.98 F' D2 R' D2 B2 F2 L R D2 R' U2 D' L' R2 F2 D R B' D' U2 
3639. 10.92 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 L' F L' F L R2 F2 D F2 
3640. 9.47 B' U2 F2 L U F2 U2 R' D B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 B U2 
3641. 10.18 F B2 L2 F' R2 L2 U B R U2 D2 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 
3642. 9.46 R' B' L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' D' B2 L U' R' U2 L F' 
3643. 11.80 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' U' F2 D R D2 U B D2 
3644. 9.38 U' F' L2 B L2 B D2 B F2 L2 U2 F' R D2 F D B' L F' L U' 
3645. 8.46 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F' D' B F' D2 F R U' F' L' D' 
3646. 11.69 R D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' R D2 L U F' U L B U' 
3647. 9.27 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D2 L' B F' R2 U2 L' R U' L2 F 
3648. 12.81 U2 F L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L F' U R' U' R2 F' D' L' 
3649. 9.19 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D U L' D' L' R F D' L' D2 U' B 
3650. 9.73 D' F2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R F' U2 R U' B' L' B' D' 
3651. 10.65 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' D' B U' L D2 L B L2 F2 L' 
3652. 10.35 L D2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 U' R U' B D2 U F' D F R 
3653. 9.69 F2 R2 D2 F L2 B U2 B L2 R2 F2 L D' F2 U' L U R U F' U 
3654. 12.42 R D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L' D2 F L2 D F R' D' B 
3655. 9.16 B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B R U2 R U2 B' R F R' U' 
3656. 12.59 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 U R B2 D U2 L D R' 
3657. 9.78 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B D2 U R D F 
3658. 9.76 B D2 F L2 U' F' U F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F 
3659. 10.51 R F2 R' F R F2 L D B R2 D2 B2 R L2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 
3660. 9.77 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 U' R U B' F2 R' F2 D' L' U 
3661. 9.56 D' F L' D' F B D' F2 L2 F R2 B U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 L' 
3662. 8.83 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R F D F' R F D2 F' R' U' 
3663. 12.04 D R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D U2 L2 U2 F' L' D2 F' L2 F' U R B2 D' 
3664. 11.45 F' B L D2 B' D F' R2 D' R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F 
3665. 9.67 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F U2 D R D B L F2 R D' B U 
3666. 9.41 B' D2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 L' D L' D2 B F2 U' B' U2 R2 
3667. 10.61 F' B R2 B' U F2 L' F' R F2 L2 F2 B D2 B R2 F D2 B 
3668. 8.73 D' B2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R D L U L2 U' B' F 
3669. 8.22 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R' B2 F' U R' F D B R2 D' 
3670. 8.69 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U F' U2 L' D R' U' R' B' R2 U 
3671. 9.25 B2 L R2 U2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R D' F' D B2 L' U F U' B R 
3672. 11.91 B2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 B D R' D2 L R2 F2 D L2 F' 
3673. 10.14 L F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 L' D' R2 F' L F R2 D' 
3674. 12.16 R' F' R U2 F2 R' B U F U2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L2 
3675. 10.08 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F' R' D B F' R2 D L' R' F 
3676. 10.23 R L F' L' U R L2 F' R' L' F2 L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 D2 B' 
3677. 11.12 D L' D2 R D2 U2 F2 R U2 L' B2 R B' D' R' D' L' F' D' B2 R' 
3678. 10.16 U' D2 F2 R' U' R2 L F L U2 R2 L2 F R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 
3679. 9.78 L' B L2 F U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 D L2 R' U2 R D2 B D' B' 
3680. 9.99 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R' B R2 D' B F2 U' B D F 
3681. 9.36 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B L R' B' L F' D' R2 B2 F' 
3682. 11.68 R' D' F2 D B2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 D2 B D B L F' L' B2 R' B2 
3683. 12.38 D2 B2 L F2 R B2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 D R F U' B F' U2 B' D 
3684. 11.01 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R' F' U R2 D2 R' F2 D' F' 
3685. 9.36 F L2 F U2 B U2 F L2 R2 F R2 U R F L2 F2 L B L D' R' 
3686. 8.98 F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 F' R' U R F2 U2 F L' B' R 
3687. 10.86 F D2 R2 B R2 B' R2 B U2 F2 L2 U' B' F U R B' D' R D U' 
3688. 10.51 U D2 B2 U2 F L2 F R2 D2 R2 F' D2 R' D' F' U2 R2 B' L 
3689. 10.95 R U' D F' R2 B L F' B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 
3690. 12.46 D B U' F' L2 B2 R U F R2 B U2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 D 
3691. 10.15 D L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' F' L' B' U2 L D2 R2 D' 
3692. 12.81 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L D U B R B L F' U B' 
3693. 10.95 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 B' R D2 F' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
3694. 9.24 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U' B U' F L' D R D L' U2 B2 
3695. 9.32 L' U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L' F D R U R U2 L F 
3696. 8.68 B' R2 F D2 F' D2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 L B F' R' U B U' B F' 
3697. 8.52 R' D2 B R2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R' F D' U' R2 F L R' U' 
3698. 9.51 F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R' U' F U' B2 D U2 L' B2 R2 
3699. 11.83 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B2 U B2 R' B F' L U' B' F2 D' L' R2 
3700. 10.78 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L' U2 B2 F' D' B2 D2 B' L' R F' 
3701. 8.99 F' R L B U' F' L' D B D' L2 D B2 U R2 L2 D R2 U F2 
3702. 11.33 D' B U2 B' F' L2 F U2 F L2 F U' F D F L F' R' B R 
3703. 10.04 F' D2 F' L2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 R2 D' L2 F R' U' B D2 R U 
3704. 8.79 R B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L B D' U F' R B 
3705. 9.22 R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 L U' R2 F2 L' R U F' D' R B' 
3706. 10.31 D R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' U R2 D' U' R U2 
3707. 10.30 B R2 B2 D2 F R2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U L D R2 F' L U' F' R B' 
3708. 11.24 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B L2 D' F2 U' F U L' D' U' 
3709. 9.41 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U R' F2 D L' F D2 L B2 L D' 
3710. 10.88 R2 L' U D' F' D R' D' L D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B' R2 B U2 F' 
3711. 7.28 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' R U L2 U2 L' D' B R F D 
3712. 15.24 L F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U' F' D' B R' F D2 L' R2 
3713. 9.49 D2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 F2 U F2 R' B' F' U F' D2 B2 D B 
3714. 10.18 F2 D2 R2 L F D F B D R2 L D2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 L B2 
3715. 9.99 L2 U B2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F' D' F2 R' B' L R' D' F' L2 
3716. 11.58 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B L2 F2 R2 F2 L' U L B2 U' B L2 F' U' F' 
3717. 9.46 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D L B2 R' B2 L D' B' U' L' 
3718. 8.92 U' L U D2 B' D B2 L D F D2 F2 L2 F2 R L2 U2 L' B2 U2 
3719. 10.18 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 B R2 B' L B' F' R U R F2 
3720. 12.45 F R' U' F' B2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U 
3721. 8.09 F2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B R' D' L' R D B R' B2 L2 
3722. 10.27 U B' D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 L B D F2 R2 D2 B' D 
3723. 10.80 U2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L U2 B2 R' F2 B' D B' U' R' U' B' L' 
3724. 9.47 F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U F' L' F' U' R B2 U R' B R2 
3725. 8.91 B F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D F R' B' F2 U' L2 F R' 
3726. 10.06 B L2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D L' U' L2 U' B' F D2 
3727. 8.40 U2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' L' B' D' L R2 F' L2 R' F' 
3728. 8.92 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' F' L F2 U2 B' F L D F' L' F2 
3729. 10.84 R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D R2 B2 U B' U2 F2 L R' U' B2 R2 U2 
3730. 11.89 R' B2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' L U2 F' L B L' R' U2 F' 
3731. 10.42 D B2 D2 B U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 U2 L2 R' D B2 L2 B' R' F2 D' 
3732. 9.84 L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 F' L B2 D2 B2 L' F 
3733. 9.52 R' B L2 U' B' D F2 L U2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 B' 
3734. 10.47 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U B F' D' F2 L U2 R' D' R' B 
3735. 12.14 F' D' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 F' R D L F' R2 F' R2 U 
3736. 11.37 U2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 L D' R2 U F' R D' R2 B' 
3737. 9.07 D U2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 F U' R' U2 F D L' R2 F' R' 
3738. 9.22 F L2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L D2 R F2 D U B R D' B2 
3739. 10.03 U2 R' F2 U2 L D2 B2 L R' F2 R' U' R B' L' R F' L' U2 R' 
3740. 8.64 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D L2 U2 F' U R D2 F D' B' R' D2 B' 
3741. 9.48 B2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L' U2 L U' R' F2 D B R F 
3742. 8.72 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 B2 F L R F R' B2 D U2 R2 
3743. 9.76 U2 R2 F' R' U' D L D F2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 D2 R F' 
3744. 10.51 D R2 B D R' L B' D' B' U2 R U2 F2 R2 L F2 L' 
3745. 10.14 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L F2 R U' B' L' R U L2 
3746. 11.31 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' L' U2 B L2 F' U L D2 L D2 
3747. 8.65 F L2 B' R2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' L' B' L2 D2 B R D' B2 
3748. 10.92 D' R2 U R2 U B2 D R2 U F2 R' D' U' B U2 R2 D F2 L' B 
3749. 11.45 R2 U L2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L B' U' L R U2 L' D' F D' 
3750. 10.05 L U2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 L R B2 F2 U F U2 F2 L D2 R' F2 U' F 
3751. 9.90 B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U B2 U2 R' B' R' D2 U R' B R D' U 
3752. 8.71 D' B2 U' R2 F2 B' R D R U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' 
3753. 10.87 L2 B U2 B' U2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' D' F2 L U' F' U F' D2 
3754. 11.79 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 B' R F D' R2 F2 L R' D L' 
3755. 9.40 L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 R' D' F' L' R2 D U' F' D2 R' 
3756. 10.80 U2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F D' L B' F L2 U' L2 F2 
3757. 8.07 F R2 L U F' U F R' L' F' D2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 
3758. 9.61 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' U2 R D' U L B R' U2 B2 
3759. 11.20 L' F' D2 R' U2 D F' R U' D2 F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' 
3760. 10.44 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D' B D2 U L' F2 R' B U' 
3761. 13.17 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L R' D' F' R' U' B' L' R2 B' D R2 
3762. 7.62 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L F2 U2 R F2 R' B L U L R2 B L2 R' F2 
3763. 14.33 F' D2 L F B L2 D R B' L2 D B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' 
3764. 14.70 R F2 D' L2 F B2 R' D' L' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L B 
3765. 11.56 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U' R U F' D2 R' D F 
3766. 9.86 L B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R B U2 R2 B' U L2 R F 
3767. 9.28 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 L D' B F' R F2 D U' L' B2 
3768. 9.58 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 U' L D R D' F' L2 D' U2 F 
3769. 12.35 D L U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' D B R' U2 F D2 L B U' 
3770. 10.60 R' F' D2 F D B L U' F R' D2 R2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U' D2 R2 U' 
3771. 10.66 B2 D2 L B2 R F2 L' R F2 R' B2 U' R' U2 L2 R F' L U L B' 
3772. 7.95 B R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' R U' F U2 F D' B2 D2 
3773. 10.06 R2 D R2 D U2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 B' L D' L2 U R B R2 D' U2 
3774. 10.02 R2 U2 D' R' F B' U' R' D B' R2 D2 R' D2 L U2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' 
3775. 9.15 L2 B L U D2 R U L D' F D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 
3776. 8.74 L D R' L2 F2 U2 L U' F D2 L2 F2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 U' 
3777. 10.60 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B D U L' R' B' R' B' L2 D2 
3778. 11.35 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 F' D2 L2 D L2 U' L' R' 
3779. 10.08 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R B D L' U B2 L' B2 R U2 
3780. 12.60 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 F R' U' B' D2 L' F' R2 F L 
3781. 11.62 D2 L' B' R' L' D R2 L U R B2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' 
3782. 10.94 L2 F D' F2 U2 L' B2 L' D' F2 L B2 R' U2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 
3783. 10.69 L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 D R' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R' B F' 
3784. 10.50 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U L2 R2 F U R D2 L F D U2 L2 F2 
3785. 9.70 U' D R2 F D2 R2 L' U' R U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 B2 D R2 
3786. 11.12 B2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F R F2 L D' U' L F2 L' F 
3787. 11.04 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L F2 U2 D' B F2 L D' L' D R' 
3788. 10.08 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 U' R' F2 R2 D2 B' F2 U F' 
3789. 9.32 D F' L U2 B R' U' D' R2 B' U' B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 
3790. 10.34 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 F L' U' B2 L D B D R' 
3791. 12.38 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B L2 F L2 U2 D' R U2 B' D R' U L' D L' 
3792. 10.89 D2 B L2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F D B R2 F' R B L' B' L2 B' 
3793. 10.26 B L2 U' L2 D F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 D B D2 R' B U2 R2 D' U' L' 
3794. 10.84 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L R' F R' F' L' U F L D' 
3795. 9.88 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F L' U2 F L D' L R2 B' R 
3796. 9.90 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B D L U L R' D' L' D2 U2 
3797. 10.39 D2 L' D F R F R' U F R2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 D 
3798. 9.14 F2 L' D B' R2 F2 D B D L2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 B2 
3799. 11.41 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 B L F R' U F U' R' 
3800. 11.70 F2 D' R B U' B2 D' F R' U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D 
3801. 9.14 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F R F U2 R2 D' F U' L2 D2 R' 
3802. 11.57 L2 D2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 L' B' F D' R D B R' B2 L' 
3803. 8.61 L D2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R B' L U2 B' F D L2 F 
3804. 7.90 F2 L2 D L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B R2 F' L R D B L' F' 
3805. 9.74 F U2 L2 D2 F U2 F D2 B U2 D R U2 L B D R' D2 F2 U 
3806. 9.40 R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L D' R2 U' B R F L' B F' 
3807. 12.10 F R2 B' R U L D2 F2 B L2 F2 U L2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 
3808. 10.76 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 U2 F R2 U L2 F2 R B2 U2 B D R' 
3809. 8.09 B' D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R D B' L2 F' U' B2 L2 R 
3810. 9.90 L' F2 R F L2 F U' L' F U L2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 
3811. 10.53 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' U F' D2 L' F' R' B F R2 
3812. 9.37 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B L' R2 F U R' U2 L2 U2 F' 
3813. 10.79 F' U' R2 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 L F' D' R B' D2 R2 U 
3814. 11.24 R2 B L U' B' U' R2 F2 L U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 D F2 
3815. 10.67 R' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' U' R2 L' U' L2 B U' F' L2 U2 F' 
3816. 9.41 B L2 F' U B2 R' U' L2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B R' 
3817. 8.76 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L' U' R2 B2 R B' D R B' F' 
3818. 11.95 R' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D U2 F' U2 R' U B' D2 F2 D' R 
3819. 9.62 B D2 B' U B' U2 B' R F2 R2 D2 F' B2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D 
3820. 9.21 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 D' R' U2 F2 D B2 R' 
3821. 9.80 B U2 B2 F U2 B U2 L2 F' R2 U2 D' R U2 L U' L2 B D' L R2 
3822. 8.68 L F' B U R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F R' 
3823. 10.68 L2 F D F2 L2 B' D' B' L D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 
3824. 8.46 D' F U2 R2 F U2 B U2 F' U2 R2 U R' F U' R U2 F U R 
3825. 9.87 B' F2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F R2 F' R2 U L' F' D' R' D' B' L2 D' F' 
3826. 9.95 B R' F2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L B2 D R' F' D' L' D2 L R' 
3827. 10.01 L' B' R2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R D U B2 L D L2 R B 
3828. 8.26 B D2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D B R D2 B U B F' R' F2 
3829. 10.38 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R F2 L' U R F U' L2 U F2 
3830. 8.56 U B2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 L' D R F D2 L2 F D R' 
3831. 9.98 D' B' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 B' L' D' F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 F 
3832. 9.76 L B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' U' F2 U L2 R' B' R2 F U F2 R D' 
3833. 9.76 F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 R' B F2 U L2 D2 F2 L' B' D' U 
3834. 11.84 D L2 B2 U L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 U B R D L R F' L F' U' L 
3835. 8.69 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B U' L' R2 D F' R' D' B' L2 
3836. 11.11 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D2 U' R2 F' D' F' D' R' B2 D U2 B 
3837. 10.11 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R U R B R U F' D 
3838. 8.27 F' U L2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 L' B' F' R F' 
3839. 8.82 F R D2 R B2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 R U2 F' D U' F U L R' U2 R 
3840. 11.38 D2 F2 R L B2 D B2 L' F' B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 R F2 
3841. 10.86 D L B U F2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 U2 F D2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 F L' 
3842. 9.54 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B F D B2 D L R U' B' L' 
3843. 9.93 F2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 U' D' B' U L' D2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 R 
3844. 9.29 U' F R2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L F2 D B D2 R U 
3845. 9.16 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 L B U' R2 D2 F' D2 U R U2 
3846. 10.89 L' F2 L' D B R L' F D F L2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 
3847. 9.81 L' D2 F' U2 F2 B R2 L' B U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U D2 F 
3848. 9.95 B D2 L U2 R D2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 B' U' R B D' U R' U 
3849. 10.16 R' D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F2 R D' L' U' L2 B2 F L2 D2 
3850. 9.45 F' L D L F2 D L' B' D' F U B2 U R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 B2 
3851. 11.94 L2 F R' U L D2 L2 D F B' D2 R2 U F2 U B2 U R2 U B2 U 
3852. 9.13 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U B U R2 B R' U2 F D2 B' U2 
3853. 10.40 L2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 R' F U F2 L D' R2 U R2 F' 
3854. 9.22 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' F2 L' R2 F' U2 R' B R D2 R2 D' 
3855. 9.16 R D' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F L D L2 D2 F' R U2 R2 
3856. 13.32 F' B D' R2 D L' B R' B D2 B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 
3857. 10.63 B U2 R' L' B2 U' R' L2 D F L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' R2 L2 F R2 U' 
3858. 10.81 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 U L2 U B2 U2 L F U' B R' U R' D' B2 L2 
3859. 9.80 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 D L' B' D2 F2 L' F' D2 L F D 
3860. 10.20 F' R2 L U' R2 F2 L2 F' B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R' L2 D2 B2 L2 D 
3861. 10.00 R D U B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U' R U2 B R F2 D' U B 
3862. 11.38 L2 B' U D2 F U B' R' F U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F 
3863. 10.49 R' B R F' R' L U' R' B R2 U L2 B2 U D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F 
3864. 9.78 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 B' U L2 D' B2 L D F U2 F' 
3865. 9.71 U2 B' L D L F' D' L B R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 R2 L' 
3866. 10.32 R2 B' F2 D2 B D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R F D B2 D2 B' R' D R' F' 
3867. 10.18 L B L2 R2 B U2 F R2 B R2 F2 D2 U R' F2 L B' L' B2 U2 
3868. 10.15 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F' R B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
3869. 10.58 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L D' R U B' U' F' D2 B 
3870. 9.43 F2 R D2 R2 D2 F' R D L2 B' L2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U 
3871. 10.03 U' B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R' U' B L' R B' R2 B D R2 
3872. 9.49 B2 U' R2 U' L' D' B U F' U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F D2 R 
3873. 8.90 F L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D L' R U2 B' D2 R U L F 
3874. 9.88 R2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U B2 D' U' L2 R' U2 B2 F' R' F2 R' D F' R' 
3875. 8.77 L' D2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 U L R' D2 B2 L B2 D 
3876. 7.19 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 R D' B' F' R D B2 L2 F R' 
3877. 10.48 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 D' B L R2 F L' B R' 
3878. 7.39 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' B' L B2 U2 B' D' U' R' F' U2 
3879. 10.17 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R' F D2 L B' F2 L2 D2 U' F' 
3880. 10.22 D2 F2 R U2 L' F2 L U2 R U2 R B' U' L' F' L F' U' R2 B' 
3881. 9.96 D2 L F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F' D R2 U B2 R' F L2 R' 
3882. 9.04 U2 B D2 B L2 B F' L2 U2 L2 R2 U L' F L' B2 F2 L2 F' L 
3883. 7.49 B2 D R' D B R D2 R U' F2 B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 B2 D2 F' 
3884. 8.77 F2 L B' D R' B2 D' L2 F' R2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' 
3885. 11.36 L U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' R U R2 F L F' U2 
3886. 9.18 B' D L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D U' R' D' F2 D L F D B L2 
3887. 7.70 U L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 L2 U2 F U L' U2 L D2 L' B' L2 R2 
3888. 12.66 D2 U2 F L2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 B' F' L' R' F D U2 B' R' F D' B2 
3889. 11.22 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 D F2 L' U F' D' F' R2 B' R B' 
3890. 12.00 R' F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 F2 U B R' B2 L' U R' D' U 
3891. 9.52 B' L F2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 D' R U' L2 B L2 D' L' 
3892. 11.37 U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 R2 B R2 B' R2 D L2 U R' D2 L' B L U L' 
3893. 8.82 B2 F2 D2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 F' U' L B' D' R' F2 U F' U' 
3894. 11.26 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 B' L B' D' F' U2 F' L D R 
3895. 11.33 U L F2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 L U' L D F' U' B' L' F 
3896. 9.30 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 R U' L2 R D' B2 F R2 
3897. 9.03 F2 D2 L F2 R D2 L' D2 R F2 L2 U F L' B' D' L F2 D2 F D 
3898. 11.48 L2 B' R2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 D B2 R U' B L' F2 R2 U F 
3899. 11.04 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 L B F2 L2 B' L2 U' F' U' L' 
3900. 10.95 D B2 U' F2 D U R2 U L2 U' B L' R' F' U2 L' D2 U F2 R' 
3901. 10.20 R F U2 B' L2 B2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' U' F R F D U R 
3902. 9.47 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B F2 D2 L F U' L2 U R' B 
3903. 10.34 D R D' F2 L' B2 R B' R' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 B U2 F' U2 R2 
3904. 10.54 D2 B' F2 U2 F D2 L2 B' D2 U2 F L' D' R2 F U' B L' B2 D R 
3905. 9.73 L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B R U F' R2 U2 F' R D' B2 U 
3906. 10.65 D2 R B2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 D' U2 L' R' U B' L2 R B' 
3907. 11.43 D2 F' L U F U2 F' D F D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' 
3908. 9.70 R F2 R F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R F R' U2 B' D R2 U B' D2 B' 
3909. 10.88 U' L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B D' L B R' F U B' D F2 
3910. 9.55 D' F2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' R F R U' L2 R D B2 F' L' 
3911. 7.94 B R D2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D' F2 R F2 R2 U' 
3912. 8.31 B' R D2 R B2 L D2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 U' L D2 F' D2 L R B R2 
3913. 9.47 B2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L B D B F2 D R2 B' L F' 
3914. 9.77 L D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D' R F' L' U' B D' B2 R F 
3915. 9.02 B2 R' B2 D B2 U2 R' B R' L2 D2 L D2 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 L' F 
3916. 10.01 U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B2 U2 L' D' B' U2 L' R D' L' B D2 
3917. 9.97 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D U' F' D L' R2 B R B2 L2 D F 
3918. 9.42 U L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 R D2 B' R2 U' B L' D' L' U2 
3919. 9.51 U2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U L' D U2 B' L2 B' R2 U' 
3920. 9.39 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D L' D2 B F U' R' B2 D U R 
3921. 10.40 R' U B' U2 F D R D2 R U R2 D F2 U D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 
3922. 9.68 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 F L' B2 D' R' U R' 
3923. 10.10 U L2 F U L' U R' B U2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 D' 
3924. 10.57 B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 D B' L' U2 B' U F' U B R 
3925. 10.35 U D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 R U' B D2 L F D R B2 
3926. 11.67 F2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' F2 R' U' B D' R F D L2 
3927. 8.80 L2 U R2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' B2 L R' D F D R U2 
3928. 11.54 B D R' D L U' R' F' R' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 
3929. 10.84 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 U' B' R2 D' B2 D F U2 R' B U2 
3930. 12.42 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D B2 U F' R' D L B U L' U2 B F 
3931. 10.37 F' B2 L2 F2 U R F' R D2 F' L2 F' R2 F R2 B' R2 F 
3932. 9.42 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 R B2 L F' U R U2 F' L' D' 
3933. 12.80 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L R' B' D' B F2 L2 B' R B 
3934. 8.89 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' U B' L D2 B2 F2 R F' L2 D L 
3935. 9.00 D L F' U' B2 U2 B D L D2 F' R2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 
3936. 9.20 F' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U B2 D2 L B2 U R2 B' D R' F' L' 
3937. 12.26 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' U' F L B2 L' B' F2 L B2 U' F 
3938. 8.96 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U L B2 F2 D R' F L2 U' R F2 
3939. 10.17 F U2 B U D L F L F2 R' B U2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B 
3940. 8.47 L2 U2 B2 R' L2 U' B U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 U R 
3941. 9.65 F' R D' L' U' B' R' F U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 L F2 
3942. 7.30 U' B U2 F U2 L2 R2 F L2 B' F' D2 L D' L B2 F' U2 F L2 
3943. 13.75 B' U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F' L' B' F R2 D U F' L 
3944. 8.47 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' F' D L' R B L D L' R' U 
3945. 8.72 R' F R2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 F' U' R D B U' L F2 R' 
3946. 12.30 D' R2 F U2 R' D' B R' L' F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U 
3947. 9.78 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L F' U L R D' B' L' B2 U 
3948. 9.25 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L' B U' F2 D' F2 D R' 
3949. 9.32 D' R2 D2 F U2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B' U' B' L2 U R2 D L' U2 
3950. 9.91 D B2 L2 U L2 D R2 U L2 R2 U2 B U2 L' U F D' B L' U' 
3951. 10.60 F L U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 B' L' U' B2 U2 B L2 U L R 
3952. 8.86 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B D2 U2 B U2 B D' B' L2 F R' D2 L' B D F 
3953. 10.82 D2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U' B L B' L2 R D2 R2 D' B2 U 
3954. 11.87 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' R2 D2 L' U' F U R D' U2 
3955. 11.02 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B' F2 R2 D' R' F' U L2 R D 
3956. 10.76 L' B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 B2 D' R' U2 F2 U B' L B2 
3957. 10.68 R' F R D L' F2 B2 D' F B' R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' 
3958. 7.71 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L F2 U R2 B' U2 F L' R U 
3959. 10.92 U2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 R B' D L' D' F R2 D L' D U' 
3960. 8.15 D' F2 R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F' L' R D F L' D' U R2 U2 
3961. 10.75 L' R2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' L F D2 R' F' R2 U' R' D' 
3962. 7.66 F' U2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L D' R2 D U2 L D B2 
3963. 10.36 L U' B2 U' B2 R D' F L R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 
3964. 10.41 D R2 D' U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' U2 F R' B' D' U' 
3965. 12.07 U R2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 L' B2 F L' B' L' U' L B2 D 
3966. 11.24 U2 B2 L D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F' D' B2 L' R' F2 D L2 B' U 
3967. 10.43 B' L2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' B' D2 R B' U' B' D R U' 
3968. 10.48 D' R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R F R' F' D' L2 D B' F2 U2 
3969. 10.83 F2 D B2 L2 U B2 D B2 F2 U L D U' B' U2 L' R U' F L2 F 
3970. 10.00 D L2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 D F2 L2 F L' U L D U2 B' F U' F2 
3971. 10.30 D' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B U L R' D' F' R' B' 
3972. 10.63 F' B2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 R B R' D F' L F U' F' U2 
3973. 9.80 D2 B2 L B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 R2 B' L' D2 R B2 D' L2 D L 
3974. 11.97 D' L' B2 U' L' U2 F U' F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' D 
3975. 11.52 U F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2 D' R B2 U B2 L B' U2 
3976. 12.16 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U' B D' U' L' D2 R' F R' F2 U' 
3977. 10.50 B2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 B L D F2 D2 F' R2 B R D2 
3978. 9.80 F' D2 F L2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 F' D B2 R D F' L' D 
3979. 10.96 L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B' R2 D' B F L' B L2 R' 
3980. 11.20 R2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' U' L B2 D' B2 F U B' F2 D' U 
3981. 11.41 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' U F2 L' R' F D' R' U' R 
3982. 9.38 L' U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U R' U B' D2 B R' U 
3983. 12.49 U' L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 L' D U B' U L' B' D F U 
3984. 9.03 F2 R2 F' R B D' F R L D' R2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 R2 U 
3985. 10.81 U' F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F' L F2 D2 L' D' R D2 F2 
3986. 9.98 L' B R' B' L' F U' L F D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 B R 
3987. 9.91 B D2 U2 B L2 B U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U F D F2 D F2 L' 
3988. 10.78 L' B2 R2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 R2 B D2 L2 U F' L F' R2 U2 F D' L 
3989. 9.44 F L' F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 D F' U L R' F L F U2 
3990. 8.69 U2 F2 L D2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B' R' U L2 B2 R U L2 B R' 
3991. 8.20 D' R F' R' B' U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 B D 
3992. 13.96 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B' D R2 B' F' U' B2 F2 R B2 
3993. 8.94 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 R' D' R2 D' F R B' R F 
3994. 10.26 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' F U2 L2 U L F L2 U R2 
3995. 11.84 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 D L2 B2 F' R' U2 R2 B' L U' R2 F2 U2 
3996. 9.46 L2 R2 B' F' D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 U2 R U L U2 L2 B' U' F2 R2 U 
3997. 11.93 L2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 R D L2 B' F2 R' D F' D' B' 
3998. 8.68 U2 B R2 B L2 F' D2 B R2 B D F' R' U' F R2 B2 D2 L U2 F 
3999. 12.84 D R2 F' U' F2 B' R U B' F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 
4000. 9.36 R' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' D L D R' B' D2 F 
4001. 10.00 D2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 F L R U' F2 U' B R U B2 
4002. 9.13 R2 F' R2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R F2 R2 F L2 B' R' F' 
4003. 9.49 L2 R2 B L2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 F U' B' U' L R2 B2 D' B R' B2 
4004. 9.66 F' U' L2 D F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 R' B' D' B' L' B' L U2 L 
4005. 8.90 F2 R2 B D2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 F D' B R' B2 R' U B L' U2 L2 
4006. 11.95 L2 D2 L F2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B' F' R U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' 
4007. 9.88 B2 U F' L' D F' D F' D' R U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' F2 
4008. 9.89 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 B' R' U' R U2 F D' R' U2 R2 
4009. 12.80 L' F' B2 U' D B' L2 D' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' 
4010. 9.82 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R B' R' F D' U R2 F2 L U2 
4011. 10.44 L2 D L' U' B2 L U2 F R' F' U2 F R2 F R2 L2 F' B' L2 D2 L 
4012. 9.78 B L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U R D2 L D' L F' D R2 U 
4013. 8.26 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 F' L2 R B U' R' D' B' U' B F' 
4014. 9.22 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D2 R2 B R U' L2 B L2 U' F2 L 
4015. 10.34 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U L2 U2 F2 L B' L D B' 
4016. 10.68 B U' L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 R B' R D2 L' B U R' 
4017. 10.51 B R' U F U2 D' B' L' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U L' 
4018. 13.31 L F2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 R' D2 L2 U B L' F' D2 R2 B' R2 U' F 
4019. 12.80 D' L2 U' F D' R F' L2 B R2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 D F2 D F2 D2 L 
4020. 8.79 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' F' U' F L' D' U F D2 F2 
4021. 10.42 L B2 L F2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 U' B' F' D' F2 U L' D L' 
4022. 11.23 B L F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 L U2 B' L' D R2 U2 B L R' F' 
4023. 11.55 D R' L U L' F2 D' F' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 L 
4024. 10.57 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L B' U' R' B L' R2 F U B 
4025. 10.29 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 D R' F U2 B' U' F' R' D' B 
4026. 9.91 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U' F' L2 D' R F' L2 B' L R' F' 
4027. 8.52 B' F2 L D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R F2 L D2 F R' B2 L B D U' R U 
4028. 9.77 U2 R U2 L R2 D2 R U2 R' B2 D' F' L2 U2 B2 U F2 R' B D 
4029. 11.78 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L U2 F R' B' R2 D2 F' L D' 
4030. 10.24 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U R2 U2 F R2 F' R' B' F L' D F' R' 
4031. 10.35 U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 L D R F' U B' U R2 U2 R 
4032. 9.18 R' U L B' D2 L2 U R F R2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 
4033. 10.94 D2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R F L D' F2 L2 F2 U' L F' 
4034. 9.20 F' D F2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' U F U' L' D' B2 R' U2 
4035. 10.12 R D2 R' U2 L D2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 B' R F2 R2 D' L2 F R2 D' F 
4036. 11.53 D2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' L' B L U' R' B2 L' D' R' 
4037. 9.37 D B R' U' F L' F U' B F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 B2 L2 D2 
4038. 10.37 D' R' L2 D2 F2 R L' B D F' R2 U2 B' D2 R2 L2 B' U2 B D2 
4039. 9.26 F' U D L' F' B2 U2 F2 L F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 
4040. 9.56 U' R' F B2 D2 F R L2 U2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 F 
4041. 10.92 L2 R2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 L D2 F D2 L' U2 L' B2 F D' 
4042. 11.29 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 B' R' U F2 R B2 L' D2 F R 
4043. 9.37 R D2 L' D' R' F' R2 U L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 
4044. 10.33 R' B2 D2 L' F' B U' F' R' U L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F 
4045. 7.60 B' F D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 R D2 F L2 
4046. 12.78 F2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F R D R F' U2 L R2 D' R 
4047. 8.06 L R2 F L2 B R2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R D L B D2 
4048. 9.91 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' L2 U' B' D2 F L D' U' L' 
4049. 11.50 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L D2 L U' L2 U2 L F R2 D' L2 F2 
4050. 10.39 R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' F2 R F' U2 R U' R U' F2 
4051. 9.07 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L' B' F2 D' U' F U' F' L F 
4052. 10.36 R' D2 B2 R' D2 L' R U2 B2 U2 R F' D' F R2 B L' B D2 U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 30, 2015)

failed my PB ao12 with a counting 11.4, this ao12 is tied PB

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-31
avg of 12: 8.71

Time List:
1. 8.30 D2 B D2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F D R' B2 R2 U' L2 B R' F2 D' 
2. 9.21 U2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 L' B' D2 L D' R' B L2 D U2 
3. 8.45 U B D' R U R' U F' U' D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 L' B2 
4. 7.82 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B' F2 U' R' B U F2 U' L' U' 
5. 8.37 L' U B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R U2 F L U R2 U B' F' 
6. (15.10[cross fail]) U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R D R2 B2 L' R2 F L2 D' U' 
7. 8.76 R L' F' D' B R F B L' U D2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 
8. 11.41 U B D R F' L' B' U' B L2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U 
9. 7.90 L' F' U R2 B2 U' F' D' L' R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 
10. 8.89 B U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L R U F D F2 R' D B R2 
11. 7.99 U L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U L2 F' D2 B' D2 R' U B R B L' 
12. (7.64) B' U F2 D2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' R D B' R F D L2 U

Edit: I deleted the solve to see what it would have been without the 11...
8.38 ._.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sub 20!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-30
avg of 12: 19.80

Time List:
1. 18.00 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
2. (16.65) (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
3. 18.89 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
4. 17.30 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -4) 
5. 19.87 (-2, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -5) 
6. 26.36 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4) 
7. 17.20 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, -2) 
8. 20.33 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
9. (27.63) (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -4) 
10. 24.32 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
11. 16.88 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, -4) 
12. 18.87 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 31, 2015)

44.44 Megminx PB single, finally sub45 but really unexpected

58.5 mo25. not too bad


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3x3 CN ao100 = 16.23 with 15.20 ao12 and 12.82 ao5. a 9.98 on blue and 9.99 on orange!


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 31, 2015)

ZBLL Training AVG OF 1000. 
this was much faster than last time. I was using COLL+EPLL for the cases I didn't know.
I predict 2015 will be year of ZBLL
warning don't open spoiler


best time: 0.664
worst time: 46.923

current avg5: 10.257 (σ = 8.14)
best avg5: 1.769 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 7.371 (σ = 5.47)
best avg12: 2.976 (σ = 0.39)

current avg100: 5.863 (σ = 3.49)
best avg100: 4.155 (σ = 1.50)

current avg1000: 5.101 (σ = 2.81)
best avg1000: 5.101 (σ = 2.81)

session avg: 5.101 (σ = 2.81)
session mean: 5.798



Spoiler



Average of 1000: 5.101
1. 5.082 
2. 5.305 
3. 8.179 
4. 3.919 
5. 4.413 
6. 2.760 
7. 5.680 
8. 4.632 
9. 3.602 
10. 8.300 
11. 7.807 
12. 8.225 
13. 6.547 
14. 4.587 
15. (15.855) 
16. 4.176 
17. 6.856 
18. (23.532) 
19. 3.033 
20. 2.281 
21. (1.608) 
22. 3.911 
23. 11.841 
24. 12.737 
25. 4.867 
26. 4.152 
27. 11.577 
28. 3.538 
29. 2.456 
30. 3.803 
31. 11.811 
32. 3.113 
33. 2.722 
34. 7.731 
35. 2.971 
36. 3.866 
37. 3.035 
38. (16.008) 
39. 3.547 
40. 3.136 
41. 3.688 
42. 2.841 
43. 3.192 
44. 8.589 
45. 13.685 
46. 3.296 
47. 4.347 
48. 12.281 
49. 7.802 
50. 5.569 
51. 4.148 
52. 4.216 
53. 3.233 
54. 2.976 
55. 6.667 
56. 4.978 
57. (1.392) 
58. 5.441 
59. 3.821 
60. 6.004 
61. 7.083 
62. 14.336 
63. 2.736 
64. 11.995 
65. 2.528 
66. 6.131 
67. 2.649 
68. 3.326 
69. 10.258 
70. 5.840 
71. 4.994 
72. 15.369 
73. 3.000 
74. 9.760 
75. 7.140 
76. 5.249 
77. 4.020 
78. 9.536 
79. 2.888 
80. 8.141 
81. 2.889 
82. 2.880 
83. 3.288 
84. 2.538 
85. 3.594 
86. 2.298 
87. 3.056 
88. 4.209 
89. 2.289 
90. 3.185 
91. 6.205 
92. 3.206 
93. 3.329 
94. 2.609 
95. 2.560 
96. 11.421 
97. 8.040 
98. 3.394 
99. 5.768 
100. 2.778 
101. 2.784 
102. 4.640 
103. 5.480 
104. 4.336 
105. 3.754 
106. 6.282 
107. 7.027 
108. (1.913) 
109. 10.961 
110. 14.160 
111. 3.625 
112. 3.409 
113. 12.760 
114. 11.736 
115. 5.594 
116. 5.889 
117. 5.161 
118. 4.554 
119. 2.608 
120. (0.664) 
121. 3.424 
122. 5.330 
123. 4.354 
124. 5.849 
125. 2.608 
126. 2.952 
127. 10.272 
128. (19.601) 
129. 6.273 
130. 3.696 
131. 3.224 
132. 2.608 
133. 10.618 
134. (0.952) 
135. 4.939 
136. (1.336) 
137. 4.785 
138. 15.073 
139. 5.121 
140. 3.929 
141. 3.832 
142. 3.480 
143. 4.352 
144. 3.882 
145. 3.384 
146. 5.528 
147. 6.040 
148. 3.455 
149. 3.033 
150. 4.641 
151. 2.673 
152. 2.296 
153. 6.265 
154. 2.777 
155. 3.377 
156. 4.713 
157. 5.632 
158. 3.857 
159. 6.386 
160. (1.880) 
161. 4.691 
162. 3.920 
163. (1.832) 
164. 2.811 
165. 4.616 
166. 4.009 
167. 3.154 
168. 4.002 
169. 5.216 
170. 3.434 
171. (1.280) 
172. 3.648 
173. (17.216) 
174. 3.688 
175. 6.601 
176. (37.480) 
177. 5.969 
178. 4.312 
179. 6.600 
180. 2.945 
181. 4.281 
182. 2.952 
183. 3.954 
184. 2.248 
185. 2.920 
186. 11.337 
187. 4.456 
188. 3.011 
189. 14.202 
190. 7.234 
191. 14.529 
192. (30.568) 
193. (1.696) 
194. 7.995 
195. 4.362 
196. 4.304 
197. 9.336 
198. 2.089 
199. 4.937 
200. (1.905) 
201. 3.825 
202. 4.309 
203. 7.111 
204. 3.586 
205. 2.520 
206. 5.912 
207. 3.578 
208. 3.746 
209. 12.365 
210. 4.170 
211. 2.768 
212. 5.267 
213. 4.203 
214. 4.187 
215. 3.511 
216. 10.937 
217. 4.244 
218. 3.248 
219. 3.577 
220. 3.917 
221. 5.358 
222. 6.028 
223. 5.656 
224. 3.010 
225. 4.505 
226. (17.337) 
227. 9.293 
228. 7.800 
229. 3.304 
230. 4.072 
231. 8.559 
232. (1.440) 
233. 2.784 
234. 3.737 
235. 4.208 
236. 3.080 
237. 2.825 
238. 4.588 
239. 9.581 
240. 5.808 
241. (1.737) 
242. 3.193 
243. 2.737 
244. (1.696) 
245. 2.888 
246. 13.085 
247. 3.994 
248. 2.682 
249. 2.713 
250. 5.871 
251. 4.206 
252. 2.240 
253. 10.534 
254. 7.837 
255. 10.346 
256. 2.992 
257. 2.824 
258. 3.904 
259. 2.576 
260. 5.056 
261. 13.564 
262. 2.632 
263. 2.809 
264. 8.377 
265. (16.390) 
266. 4.039 
267. 8.215 
268. 3.785 
269. 4.195 
270. 2.464 
271. 4.266 
272. 12.613 
273. (1.888) 
274. 3.448 
275. 3.440 
276. 3.193 
277. (19.433) 
278. (28.389) 
279. (28.617) 
280. 4.763 
281. 3.192 
282. 7.779 
283. 3.760 
284. 5.208 
285. 3.737 
286. 3.862 
287. 7.365 
288. 3.951 
289. 8.486 
290. 4.991 
291. (16.508) 
292. 4.970 
293. 6.318 
294. 3.328 
295. 6.549 
296. 6.734 
297. 5.142 
298. 4.400 
299. 3.404 
300. 2.681 
301. 2.944 
302. 3.417 
303. 3.822 
304. 4.796 
305. 2.688 
306. 4.671 
307. 3.473 
308. 2.001 
309. 7.218 
310. 4.816 
311. 3.977 
312. 5.864 
313. 3.216 
314. 4.816 
315. 2.897 
316. 2.704 
317. 3.177 
318. 4.440 
319. 3.852 
320. 5.903 
321. 2.737 
322. 12.864 
323. 3.337 
324. 9.108 
325. 3.812 
326. 3.617 
327. (1.048) 
328. 3.881 
329. 3.497 
330. 2.472 
331. 2.208 
332. 2.729 
333. 3.329 
334. 2.825 
335. 3.792 
336. 3.840 
337. 7.771 
338. 3.713 
339. 2.697 
340. 3.561 
341. 3.216 
342. 5.748 
343. 3.049 
344. (1.537) 
345. 4.600 
346. 2.928 
347. 5.190 
348. 3.528 
349. 2.992 
350. 4.584 
351. 3.192 
352. 2.640 
353. 4.808 
354. 3.616 
355. 5.005 
356. 2.584 
357. 3.802 
358. 2.409 
359. 3.728 
360. 8.111 
361. 2.688 
362. 4.601 
363. 11.809 
364. 3.360 
365. 6.359 
366. 5.476 
367. 7.133 
368. 4.959 
369. 6.246 
370. 3.592 
371. 8.736 
372. 4.112 
373. 7.005 
374. 4.562 
375. 4.254 
376. (16.496) 
377. (1.768) 
378. 4.630 
379. 8.238 
380. 3.208 
381. 3.225 
382. (1.241) 
383. 2.128 
384. (0.776) 
385. 5.136 
386. (1.937) 
387. 6.710 
388. 4.199 
389. 4.861 
390. 1.960 
391. 6.447 
392. 2.152 
393. (24.428) 
394. 5.856 
395. 8.867 
396. 3.609 
397. 5.022 
398. 6.955 
399. 3.692 
400. 3.512 
401. 3.096 
402. 5.465 
403. 5.712 
404. 3.800 
405. 5.017 
406. 7.662 
407. 3.408 
408. 3.632 
409. 2.392 
410. 4.301 
411. 5.376 
412. 7.978 
413. 3.880 
414. 5.952 
415. 3.144 
416. 4.255 
417. 6.744 
418. 3.777 
419. 2.601 
420. 7.992 
421. 5.737 
422. 12.753 
423. 4.784 
424. 4.880 
425. 5.945 
426. 3.458 
427. 6.498 
428. 4.560 
429. 2.825 
430. 4.202 
431. 7.306 
432. (0.888) 
433. 2.072 
434. 3.216 
435. 4.001 
436. 5.347 
437. (19.192) 
438. (1.336) 
439. 4.113 
440. 2.859 
441. 14.018 
442. 14.472 
443. 4.714 
444. 3.346 
445. 5.640 
446. 3.146 
447. 3.657 
448. 7.377 
449. 5.192 
450. 8.600 
451. 4.920 
452. 4.009 
453. 3.107 
454. 8.777 
455. 4.089 
456. 4.170 
457. 3.895 
458. 4.480 
459. (26.952) 
460. 2.857 
461. 6.096 
462. 3.032 
463. 14.601 
464. (1.651) 
465. 5.930 
466. 6.113 
467. 5.056 
468. 3.257 
469. 3.234 
470. 3.840 
471. 2.360 
472. 3.491 
473. (15.913) 
474. 3.600 
475. 3.055 
476. 5.809 
477. 4.728 
478. 5.505 
479. 3.131 
480. 6.008 
481. 7.994 
482. 4.984 
483. 12.114 
484. 3.928 
485. 3.304 
486. 3.977 
487. 3.226 
488. 6.769 
489. 3.184 
490. 4.826 
491. 2.882 
492. 4.265 
493. 3.873 
494. 3.131 
495. (15.649) 
496. (19.458) 
497. 3.914 
498. 3.456 
499. 3.362 
500. 4.610 
501. 2.768 
502. 15.091 
503. 4.281 
504. 3.273 
505. 3.049 
506. 2.865 
507. 11.609 
508. 3.896 
509. 3.905 
510. 3.241 
511. 3.025 
512. 5.441 
513. 3.978 
514. 2.992 
515. 5.552 
516. 3.443 
517. 2.834 
518. 3.463 
519. 4.578 
520. 2.811 
521. 2.768 
522. 3.306 
523. 3.768 
524. 12.689 
525. 4.403 
526. 6.272 
527. 3.370 
528. 2.962 
529. (1.944) 
530. 4.704 
531. 3.081 
532. 3.984 
533. 5.136 
534. 2.576 
535. (1.104) 
536. 7.024 
537. 5.664 
538. 4.226 
539. 3.305 
540. 4.744 
541. 3.130 
542. 3.003 
543. 3.001 
544. 2.232 
545. 6.202 
546. 3.760 
547. (18.377) 
548. 5.392 
549. 4.640 
550. 4.474 
551. 4.722 
552. 4.481 
553. 3.032 
554. 11.888 
555. 3.106 
556. 2.832 
557. 3.769 
558. 7.776 
559. 3.112 
560. 9.440 
561. 2.841 
562. (21.857) 
563. 3.088 
564. (17.010) 
565. 2.873 
566. (18.273) 
567. 2.689 
568. 3.170 
569. 3.042 
570. 3.216 
571. 8.585 
572. 3.880 
573. 3.810 
574. 3.121 
575. 2.794 
576. 2.921 
577. 9.233 
578. 3.016 
579. 8.569 
580. (21.683) 
581. 10.832 
582. 3.098 
583. (1.392) 
584. 13.569 
585. 3.064 
586. 11.475 
587. 2.818 
588. 5.632 
589. 3.112 
590. 2.874 
591. 2.921 
592. 5.393 
593. 5.986 
594. 2.722 
595. 2.465 
596. 4.145 
597. 2.145 
598. 3.545 
599. 3.730 
600. 2.273 
601. 4.752 
602. 4.335 
603. 3.408 
604. 9.449 
605. 7.881 
606. 3.168 
607. 7.771 
608. 8.858 
609. 5.603 
610. 8.914 
611. (1.602) 
612. 9.777 
613. 3.352 
614. 2.728 
615. 3.256 
616. 6.569 
617. 7.242 
618. 2.601 
619. 5.408 
620. 3.808 
621. 8.385 
622. 5.363 
623. (16.793) 
624. 5.416 
625. 3.858 
626. 2.800 
627. 7.041 
628. 3.227 
629. 2.889 
630. 2.769 
631. 5.233 
632. 3.073 
633. 2.424 
634. (25.867) 
635. 5.098 
636. 2.842 
637. (23.458) 
638. 3.554 
639. 5.026 
640. (22.408) 
641. (1.866) 
642. 3.433 
643. (1.528) 
644. 9.504 
645. 13.249 
646. 2.737 
647. 5.656 
648. 3.432 
649. 8.728 
650. 3.099 
651. 4.266 
652. (18.922) 
653. 3.338 
654. 3.227 
655. 9.298 
656. 5.456 
657. 3.336 
658. (20.224) 
659. 3.050 
660. 3.361 
661. 5.547 
662. 2.840 
663. 3.426 
664. 2.824 
665. 4.458 
666. 2.738 
667. 3.176 
668. 3.752 
669. 7.568 
670. (1.274) 
671. 6.025 
672. 3.833 
673. 2.823 
674. 15.393 
675. 4.082 
676. (33.105) 
677. 4.265 
678. 3.556 
679. 7.121 
680. 2.920 
681. 6.633 
682. (1.360) 
683. 4.417 
684. 2.610 
685. (15.561) 
686. 3.584 
687. 3.009 
688. 4.329 
689. (1.747) 
690. 2.755 
691. 7.002 
692. 11.193 
693. 3.600 
694. 3.720 
695. 3.082 
696. 8.720 
697. 3.544 
698. 5.345 
699. (24.642) 
700. (1.555) 
701. (1.936) 
702. 6.698 
703. 3.722 
704. 2.315 
705. 4.744 
706. 4.136 
707. 5.034 
708. 6.248 
709. 2.681 
710. 6.664 
711. 15.552 
712. 12.610 
713. 8.568 
714. 4.977 
715. 5.560 
716. 3.160 
717. (17.201) 
718. 7.338 
719. 3.256 
720. 3.776 
721. 3.506 
722. 14.537 
723. 2.752 
724. 2.881 
725. 3.953 
726. 3.154 
727. 4.737 
728. 4.657 
729. (1.369) 
730. (1.810) 
731. 6.306 
732. 4.097 
733. 2.888 
734. 3.577 
735. 7.642 
736. 8.256 
737. 3.624 
738. 10.432 
739. 3.825 
740. 5.936 
741. 6.361 
742. 5.882 
743. 5.056 
744. 5.760 
745. (26.185) 
746. 3.576 
747. 4.817 
748. 3.154 
749. 1.984 
750. 3.408 
751. 12.000 
752. 3.714 
753. (20.065) 
754. 6.715 
755. 8.626 
756. 4.064 
757. 7.402 
758. 7.890 
759. 12.434 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' 
760. 3.072 F' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F' R2 
761. 4.272 F U2 B' U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' U' F U' B F' 
762. 3.986 F2 U L2 D' B2 D L' D2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 L F2 B2 L' 
763. (1.200) F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 
764. 2.816 B' U2 F2 D2 B D2 F' R2 B R2 F' D F' L2 F D' B2 
765. 2.664 R2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F R' B' L B' L' B' R' 
766. 4.793 B' R2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R2 U F' U2 B U' F 
767. 5.272 L' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 
768. 12.281 B U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 R' B' L2 B R' 
769. 2.848 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L B2 R' U' L' U L' F2 L2 
770. 2.336 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' U R2 U' L U R2 
771. (1.729) R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L R' U2 L' R 
772. 10.866 B L2 B2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' U' B2 F2 D B2 F2 
773. 3.840 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 F U2 R' F R2 B R2 F' R 
774. 2.561 L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B U' F' D' B2 D F U' 
775. 2.955 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F' R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B' U' 
776. 2.986 L2 D F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R D' L' D R D' L' 
777. 6.258 B' L2 R2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' D L2 D' B2 U R2 
778. 2.736 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 
779. 4.848 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 F' U' L2 B L2 U' F R2 
780. 5.465 U2 R2 F D2 B U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F U R2 F2 R2 U F2 
781. 2.546 U2 L F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 D' U' L U L' D 
782. 4.120 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' D L D' R' D L 
783. 3.129 L' B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 U' L U' L' R U' 
784. 5.153 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F' U F2 U F2 U' R2 
785. 2.298 U' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L D' R2 D L' U' F2 
786. 3.377 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' 
787. (38.088) U2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' B' 
788. 3.802 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 F D L2 D' B2 U R2 
789. 4.936 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' B' U F U' B U F' 
790. 9.433 F D B2 D' F U R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' 
791. 6.360 L' U' L U R' U2 R U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 
792. (1.744) F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' 
793. 4.248 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D' B' U' B2 D' B 
794. 5.088 D2 L B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 D L U2 L' D L2 
795. 8.048 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 
796. 4.753 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' R D' R U R' D R' 
797. 3.850 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 L' D R2 D' L' 
798. 3.608 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U L2 D2 U2 R2 
799. 3.232 B U2 B' R2 F R2 F' U2 F U F2 U F2 U2 F' 
800. 3.754 R' F2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R' B2 R2 U R' U R 
801. 3.264 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L' U L' U L U2 L' 
802. 5.768 B U2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F D2 B2 D' B D' R2 F' 
803. (1.850) B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' R U2 L' R 
804. 11.314 U R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R 
805. 3.345 B U' L2 U L2 U B' U2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' 
806. 2.472 U F R2 U R2 U D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 
807. 3.264 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F U' B U' B' 
808. 4.760 R' F2 L D2 R' D2 R F2 R2 D2 L' U L D2 L' U R' 
809. 4.265 U2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 
810. 2.625 B2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 U' L' R 
811. 6.977 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' 
812. 2.432 B L2 U L2 U D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 
813. 9.786 B' R2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' D F2 D' L2 B' U' 
814. 3.129 U L' B2 D' R2 D R' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 L' 
815. 11.065 F' L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 
816. 3.345 D2 B2 R B2 L' D2 L D2 R' D2 F R' B' R' B R' F' 
817. 4.626 R' U2 R' B2 L F2 L' B2 R F2 R U L' U L U2 
818. 3.858 F U F' U F' L2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B' 
819. 8.961 U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 
820. (1.890) F' U L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 
821. 14.609 F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D U R' B2 R U' R' B2 R' 
822. 4.664 B2 R2 F' D2 F R2 B U2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B' 
823. 3.544 U2 B' U2 F R2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F' U F U' B F' 
824. 2.176 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 L' U B2 U B2 U' L 
825. 4.760 L' D' R D L' D' R D2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 
826. 4.608 D2 L B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 D L U2 L' D L2 
827. 2.818 L2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B U' 
828. 4.129 L2 B' D2 F U2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B U' 
829. (0.728) U2 F U2 F' U' F U' F' 
830. 9.560 R' D' L2 D R' D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D 
831. 3.809 B2 R2 F D2 B' U2 F L2 F' U2 B' U' B D2 B' U F' 
832. 6.857 L2 U F2 D' B2 D' L' D2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 
833. 3.412 L' U2 R U2 L' B2 L B2 L R' U' R U' R' 
834. 3.360 L2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U B R2 B U F' U F 
835. 13.040 F2 L D2 L' D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R' U R U' R' 
836. 2.937 U L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L' D R2 D' L' 
837. 1.968 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D R' U R D' R' U' R' 
838. 10.088 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F D2 R' B' L' B' L B' R' 
839. 2.736 R' U2 L U' R U' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 R B2 L' B2 U2 L' 
840. (24.401) D2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U' R' B' U B U' R 
841. 3.969 B' U2 B' L2 F R2 F L2 B2 R2 F U F2 U' F2 U F 
842. (1.530) U' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 L' U' L U' R' F2 R 
843. 2.249 R D L2 D' R' U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 
844. 11.370 B U' F U2 B' U' F2 L2 F L2 B' U2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 
845. 3.009 L2 F2 R D2 R D2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 D L' D' B2 U2 L' 
846. 2.529 U B2 D B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 B' D F2 D' B U R2 
847. 2.888 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F R2 D' R2 D' F2 U F2 
848. 5.936 D' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F D B2 D' F' 
849. 3.608 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R' D' L2 D R 
850. 6.577 B' U2 B F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F U' R' B' U B U' R 
851. 2.968 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L' R' U2 L' R' 
852. 2.528 F' D F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 
853. 10.592 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 R' 
854. 2.666 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B D2 B' D2 F2 U' F' U B' F 
855. 4.176 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R' U' B2 U' B2 U R' 
856. 11.649 R' F2 L2 F2 R F2 L' F2 R U2 B2 F' L B2 L' F R' 
857. 4.315 F U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F D' U' F2 D' 
858. 3.425 R D L' D' R D L B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 
859. 12.361 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F U' F' U2 B F U2 F' 
860. 4.624 R' L U L' U' B2 R D2 L' F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 D2 
861. (1.936) U' L2 R2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 F L' B R2 B' L F' 
862. (1.864) F U F' U F2 U2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 F2 
863. 3.560 L' U2 L U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R' F2 D L2 F2 R2 U B2 
864. 6.907 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' U' R2 U L' U' R2 
865. 5.058 B U2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 
866. 4.247 U2 R U2 L' B2 L' B2 L R' U' R U' L R' U' 
867. 5.409 B F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D' B2 D L2 U' F2 
868. 3.385 U R' L U' R U F2 R' D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 R 
869. 4.386 B2 R2 F R2 B' U2 F D2 F' U2 B' U' B D2 B' U F' U' 
870. (25.938) U2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 R' U F2 D B2 D' F2 
871. 5.856 U2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 R F2 R2 F2 R' D' R U R2 D' R' 
872. 2.437 R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L' F U2 F U2 F' L 
873. 2.056 L U' R' U L' U' R 
874. 2.345 D2 B D2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 
875. 3.265 R' F2 R U L' U L F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 
876. 3.497 B2 R2 B R2 B U2 B' U2 F R2 D' F D F2 R2 B 
877. 3.144 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D' U B' U B' D' 
878. 2.928 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' R D' L2 D R 
879. 3.113 F2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 D L2 D F2 U' R 
880. 3.249 B' U2 B' L2 F R2 F L2 B2 R2 F U F2 U' F2 U F 
881. 3.168 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L' D R2 D' L' 
882. 2.610 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L R' U2 L' R 
883. 10.392 F' D' B2 D F' D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 
884. 8.880 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 D' L2 D' B2 R F2 R2 
885. 4.424 B U B' U' F U2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 F' R2 L2 
886. 12.153 L' R' D2 U2 R' B2 R U2 L' R' D' R D' R F2 L2 
887. (35.081) L' D' R2 D L D' R2 U' B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 D 
888. (17.108) U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 D' R2 D' F2 L' U' 
889. 3.705 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L D2 R' B2 U R' U L' R U 
890. 2.097 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B' U' L2 U' L2 U B' 
891. 5.026 F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F U2 F U F' U F U' 
892. (19.339) U' B2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 R D L2 D' R' 
893. 4.368 U' L' B2 D' R2 D R' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 L' 
894. 2.856 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D F' D' B2 D F' U' F2 
895. 9.130 R' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 L U B2 U L2 U' B2 
896. 3.868 B L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 F D2 F' U' F D2 F' U B2 
897. (1.179) B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U' 
898. (1.624) L' U' L U F2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 
899. 15.537 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R D' L2 D R 
900. 2.267 U2 F2 D2 L B2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U R U' L R' 
901. 3.018 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F2 R2 F' 
902. 4.056 F' U' F U R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 B R2 U2 
903. 11.936 R2 B' F' R2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 D U' F' U F' D B' 
904. 3.416 F U2 B' R2 B' R2 B F' U' F U' B F' 
905. 4.504 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 B' U' F' U B' U' F 
906. 3.488 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' 
907. 5.368 B' D2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F L2 F' D B L2 F2 U' R2 F' 
908. 4.960 L' D' R D L' D' R' U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 U' 
909. 5.088 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L D R2 D' L' 
910. 4.258 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D F2 R' D' L' D R D' L' 
911. 3.361 F R2 D B2 D' R2 F L2 F U2 B' U2 B L2 F 
912. 4.880 U2 R U2 L' U2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R' U' R U' L R' 
913. 5.754 U2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B D2 F U L2 U L2 U' L2 
914. 8.441 R' D' L2 D R D' L2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' 
915. (21.953) R2 F2 D L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' U' B2 U' B2 U R' 
916. 4.994 F2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 R' D B2 D' R2 U F2 
917. 3.256 U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' R' U L' U' R 
918. 12.144 B2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 B2 R U R U' R2 U2 R 
919. 3.850 B2 D U L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U L R' U2 F2 L' R' 
920. 8.314 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 L' D R' D2 L' D' R' 
921. 3.111 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 B U' F U' B F' U' 
922. 3.586 B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' B D' F2 D B U' 
923. 3.128 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L D2 R' B2 U R' U L' R 
924. 6.080 R2 F' D2 B U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D L2 F U' 
925. 5.794 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U' B2 U L2 U' B2 
926. 3.825 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F' U' F' U F U2 F' 
927. 11.248 B' U' B U F L2 F' D2 B R2 F' U2 F R2 D2 
928. 6.408 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 U' B' D' F2 D B 
929. (17.162) D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R D L2 D' R' 
930. 3.296 U2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B D2 F U L2 U L2 U' L2 
931. 2.880 F B' R2 D B' D' R2 B U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B' 
932. 3.409 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 D F' D' F2 L2 B' 
933. 6.651 B R2 B R2 U2 F R2 F L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' B2 
934. 3.656 L F2 L B2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U' L2 U L2 U' L' 
935. 6.323 F' L2 D2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 
936. 2.835 R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 D' L F2 L' D R2 
937. 9.944 F' D' B2 D F' D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' 
938. 2.840 U2 F' U2 F D2 B' U2 B D2 F' L2 U' L2 U L2 U' F 
939. 5.330 B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 U' F' U B' U' F 
940. (1.744) L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L' R D2 B2 L' R' U' 
941. 10.257 U2 F2 R D2 L D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R U F2 R2 F2 U R2 
942. 5.512 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 
943. 10.464 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' B' D F2 D' B' 
944. (23.426) L' U2 L' D2 R' B2 R D2 L U2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L' 
945. 10.243 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 L' B2 U' L' U L R' 
946. 2.448 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 R U' R' U R 
947. 2.792 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U L2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' 
948. 10.728 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D R D' L2 D R 
949. 4.762 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L F2 D2 R' F' R' F2 L' F2 R F' 
950. 3.673 B U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 B' U' B D2 B' U F2 
951. 2.797 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F U' R2 U' R2 U F' 
952. 2.656 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' 
953. 4.912 U B' R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 
954. 6.563 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B R B' L' B' L' B' R' 
955. 14.578 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 U B D F2 D' B' 
956. 3.818 B L2 B' L2 F U2 F' U' B' U B 
957. 2.968 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' D B2 D' F' 
958. 3.498 U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U' F 
959. 5.145 L' D2 R' B2 L B2 F2 D2 R F2 R' D L F2 R2 U' B2 R' 
960. 6.193 F2 U2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 F2 
961. 6.488 B U2 B2 U' B U F' U2 F U2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 
962. 6.144 L2 F2 R D2 R D2 R2 F2 L' U' R' U L' R U' 
963. 3.336 L' R' D2 L U2 L' D2 L R' D' L F2 L' D R2 
964. 11.521 F2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 R D2 L D R2 D B2 L' F2 L2 
965. 2.952 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' 
966. 3.336 R2 B2 L2 B D2 B L2 B' D2 B R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 
967. 2.913 F' B U B' U R2 F' R2 F R2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B 
968. 3.555 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R F L2 F' R 
969. 3.865 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 U' R' U B2 
970. 3.960 U' R2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L U' R2 U L' U' R2 
971. 12.000 R U2 R D2 U2 L B2 L' D2 U2 R U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R' 
972. 3.217 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B U' F' U B' U' F 
973. 2.657 R' L U' R U B2 R' B2 R D2 L' F2 R F2 U2 D2 
974. (46.923) R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' R' D L2 D' R' 
975. 2.816 R' B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 D B2 D' R2 
976. 2.682 F' L2 D' B2 D L2 F' R2 F' U2 B U2 B' R2 F' 
977. 3.137 U2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R2 D' R' D' R2 F2 L' 
978. (1.290) D' B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L' R' U2 L' R' 
979. 3.424 F D B2 D' F R2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 F2 U 
980. (23.832) B' F' D2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B' F' D' B D' B R2 F2 
981. 3.976 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 R D2 R' D2 B' F' U2 B' F' R' 
982. 4.939 L U L' U R' U2 R B2 R B2 R2 U2 R U2 
983. 10.297 B' R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B D2 F L2 F' D2 B' U2 B' 
984. 3.904 D2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' F' U2 F D' F2 
985. 8.498 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R U B2 D' R2 D R' 
986. 6.960 L2 U B2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 U' F' D' B2 D F 
987. 6.752 U L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L' U' R' U L' U' R 
988. 9.016 L' B2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' D R2 D' F2 L' U' 
989. 13.443 R2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F U B2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 
990. 10.456 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' D L D' R' D L 
991. 4.760 F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 F' U F D' F' U' F' 
992. 2.794 B D F2 D' B D F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 B2 
993. 3.641 L F2 D R2 D' R' D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 
994. 3.568 B D F2 D' B D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U 
995. 3.050 U' R L' U R' U' B2 R D2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
996. 5.880 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 D' B U' B2 D B' 
997. (31.257) R2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B D F D R2 U2 F 
998. (19.650) L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F U2 B U F U2 B' U F' U2 
999. 4.024 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L B L' F L' F L' B' 
1000. 5.240 B' R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 F D2 F' L2 B2


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cale S (Dec 31, 2015)

8.24 3x3 single with F perm

L' B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L U2 L' D2 L2 B' U2 L' D B' R' B2 L2 F2 

fourth best


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 3x3x3 CN ao100 = 16.23 with 15.20 ao12 and 12.82 ao5. a 9.98 on blue and 9.99 on orange!



CN > dual color > single color

Also, 14.82 SQ1 single, 2nd sub-15


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> CN > dual color > single color
> 
> Also, *14.82 SQ1 single, 2nd sub-15 *



<my squan PB is 34.10>
<WHO IS THIS ANONYMOUS GIRAFFE ON MY PBS PAGE OMFG>

I get the feeling that I suck super badly at these events in this order:
Mergermernksh
Squan
Skoobe
Loominati
Bihkubez

Actually, everything but 2x2 and 3x3 lol


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> <my squan PB is 34.10>
> <WHO IS THIS ANONYMOUS GIRAFFE ON MY PBS PAGE OMFG>
> 
> I get the feeling that I suck super badly at these events in this order:
> ...



unless you ask Kennan....

one day i will suck less than you i hope...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 31, 2015)

5x5:
Single: 1:31.19 PB
Mo3: 1:41.24 PB
Ao5: 1:42.30 PB


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> unless you ask Kennan....
> 
> one day i will suck less than you i hope...



I refuse to believe!!!!!

I'm almost sub 12 now... probably in the 12.1 to 12.2 range and my ao50 is down to 12.02


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 PBs: 10.48 Ao5, and 11.18 Ao12. I can't believe I'm saying this but I love my yulong lol. My hualong got slow and worn out in a few months and now my times are better with this . Maybe I should clean and lube my old Aolong V2 and see how that does (Too bad its the older version with the bad plastic). Getting close to Sub-10 average of 5 though, awesome!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2015)

4 sets of U ZBLL. 20 algs left.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a comp in 3 weeks so I'm going to start practicing again 
hopefully I can get NAR average



Spoiler: 3.53 skewb avg100 (not pb)



Average of 100: 3.53
1. 3.47 L' B U' L U R' U' R
2. 3.65 B U B R' U B' R' L' R
3. 3.32 R' U B U' B U' R' L B'
4. 3.24 R U R B' L B U R'
5. 4.27 B R B U R' B' U B'
6. 3.50 L' B' R' B R' B R' U' R
7. 3.90 U' B' R L U L U' R' U
8. 3.46 B' L B R U R U R' U' L'
9. 3.16 L' B R B L B L' B'
10. 3.19 L R' U' B U' R L' R U'
11. 2.62 U B L' B U R B L'
12. 4.05 R' B R B U R' U B'
13. 3.06 U B L R' U' L' B U' B'
14. 3.20 B L B R L B R' B
15. 2.62 R' U R' L' R' U L U B'
16. (5.78) L R' U L' B R L R' L
17. 3.21 B' U' L R B' R L' U R'
18. 4.29 B R L R' U B' R L'
19. 3.39 B L' R' B' R' B R U
20. 3.41 B' L R' B' R' U L' B'
21. 3.16 R' U' L' U' R' U L' U B
22. 3.36 L B L' U' B L U B' R'
23. 2.76 R' U' L B R B R B' R
24. 3.13 R' B' L' R L R U L U'
25. 3.73 B' L U' B L' R' U L U
26. 4.61 R' U' L U' R B' L R L'
27. 3.27 U' R U' L R L U' L
28. 3.96 U' R L' B L' B R L'
29. (4.66) B L' B U' R L U' R L
30. 3.70 L' R B L R' U' R' B' L
31. 3.63 B' L R U B' L B' U' L'
32. 3.96 B' R' B' L U L' B' L
33. 2.80 U' B' L U' R L R B'
34. (2.36) B U B' L U' L' U' L' R'
35. 3.31 U B' R B L' U B' U' B'
36. 3.66 R' L' B' L' R U' L U'
37. (4.66) U B' U R' L B L' B
38. 3.08 L' U' R' U' R' B U B U'
39. 4.41 L' R' B' R B' R B' L
40. 3.53 L R' B L R U R U
41. 3.19 L' R' B R' L R' U B' L'
42. 4.04 B' L' B L B R' U' B U'
43. 4.23 L' B L' B' R' U L B'
44. 3.10 L' U R' U R' L' U R
45. 4.62 L U B' R' L' R U B
46. (1.26) L R B L U L' B' R
47. 3.05 U R L' B R L B L'
48. 3.66 L R B' L B L' R L R
49. (2.30) R' L' B' U L' U L U
50. 3.93 L' R U L B' R B R' L
51. 2.93 R U B' R L U R B' R'
52. 2.61 R U' L' R L R' L U L'
53. 4.11 B' L R' L' U' L U B L
54. 3.45 L B R U' R L' B R'
55. 4.23 L' R B U R U' B' R' L'
56. 4.32 B U' L B' R' B L B'
57. 2.64 B' R' U R L B L' R
58. 3.73 B L' U' L' R' B U' B'
59. 2.73 B' R U' L' U B U' L R'
60. 2.78 R B R U R' L U' B
61. 3.76 R' L' B' U' B L' U' B R'
62. 3.58 B L R' L B L U L' U
63. 3.16 B' U' B U' L' R' B' U
64. 2.73 U' B U' R B U' L' R L'
65. 3.44 R' L' R L R' B' R B'
66. (2.53) U R L U' B' U R B' R
67. 3.74 L U R' B' R' U R' U'
68. (5.77) B U' B' R' B L U L'
69. 3.92 R' L B' U L B' U B' L'
70. 3.43 R B' R' L' B' L R' B' L'
71. 3.13 U B' U B L B' R' U' L
72. 3.66 U' B' R L' B' R L U'
73. (5.05) L' B' U' R L' B U' R
74. 3.27 U' L' U' R U' B U' L' B'
75. 3.42 R' L' B' R U' R B' L R'
76. 4.61 R L' R B L R' U R
77. 4.46 B L U' L R B U R' U'
78. 3.74 R B R' L U B' L R
79. 3.69 L U' B U' R B R' U
80. 4.66 U' L B L' B R L' R' B'
81. 3.41 R L' U L' R B' U' L U'
82. 3.34 R' U L R U' L U' R'
83. 3.93 R L B' L R' B R B' L'
84. 3.73 U' R' B L' B U' L' R U
85. 3.84 L' B' L U L' R L' B' R'
86. 4.02 B' U L B R L R' U B'
87. 4.39 U R U' B' R U' R' L' U'
88. 2.94 B L' B' U' L R' L U' R'
89. 3.06 L' U L' R B' U R B' R'
90. 3.93 L B R' B' L U R' U
91. 3.10 L U L U R' U B' L
92. 4.41 R' L U' B U' R' B L U'
93. 3.63 R B' U' B' L R B' L'
94. 2.96 B R L' U' L U L' U' R'
95. 3.25 U R' L U L B' L' U
96. 3.33 R' L' R' B' R U' B L B'
97. 3.40 U L' U' B L B' L' B
98. 3.56 U' L U B R' U L' R L'
99. 2.92 R' L U L' R U R' L
100. (2.26) U L' R' L' U' R B L' R'


----------



## NeilH (Dec 31, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> 4 sets of U ZBLL. 20 algs left.



you're plowing through these algs!!!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 31, 2015)

Average of 12: 11.71
1. 12.93 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D U' B' D B F2 R' U B' L' U' R2 
2. 11.99 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R U B L D2 U2 B' D L2 R2 
3. 11.51 F' U L' B U L2 D L F' U2 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 L2 D F2 R2 
4. 11.66 D B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U' B' L F' L R' B U F L' D 
5. 11.44 B2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' D' L2 D2 L' F U2 L2 R F 
6. 10.44 B2 R' F2 R' F L2 D R2 D R2 F' L2 B U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 
7. (13.68) R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 R B' L R U F' R2 U' L' D2 F 
8. 12.23 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 R2 B' D' U F' L' R' 
9. (10.30) R U2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L R2 B2 F' L F R B' L2 U F2 R' D2 
10. 11.41 F B2 U' F' R' F' U2 B D R' B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 
11. 10.88 U2 D R' U R2 D2 F L2 F U2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U 
12. 12.64 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 L' F' U B' F' D' L' F R' D'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 31, 2015)

LSLL



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-31
avg of 100: 4.823

Time List:
1. 4.384 R U2 L R2 F2 R F' R' F' D' F D L' R U 
2. 3.968 R2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' R' U2 
3. 4.465 F D F2 U2 F U' R U R' U2 F2 D' F2 U 
4. 5.144 U R U' R U2 B U' B' R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U2 D R2 
5. 4.935 F2 L2 B D' F' D' F D F B' L2 U2 F 
6. 5.464 U R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F R' F' U2 R2 
7. 3.936 F2 L2 R2 B D2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 D B D' B R2 
8. 4.696 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F U2 F U2 R' F R F' U 
9. 3.897 F' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L' U L B L B' F 
10. (3.438) B2 R' B2 L U2 L' B2 R2 B2 U F' L2 F' L2 F2 U' 
11. 4.888 U' B L2 F L' F2 L F' L2 B' U 
12. 5.223 L U F2 U' F2 L' U L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 
13. (7.656) U B' R2 B' D2 L' F' L D2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 
14. 4.024 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R' B R2 F R F' U2 B 
15. 5.113 U2 F R' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R 
16. (6.936) R2 D' B L' D' L' D' R2 F' U' R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 
17. 4.800 U' R2 F' U2 L2 B L2 U2 L F' L2 B' L F2 R2 U 
18. 5.656 U R' B2 U' F' U F B2 R' U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U2 
19. 4.768 F R D R D' F' R B2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 U2 R 
20. 4.800 L2 F L2 B L2 D F2 D' L B' L2 F' U' L' 
21. (8.944) D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 L' U2 B' U2 B L D 
22. 4.791 U R2 D R' L2 U' R U2 B2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 D 
23. 4.639 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B U B2 R2 B2 R U' F R2 F' 
24. 4.745 F2 L2 D2 R B2 R' U2 L U L' D2 U L2 F U2 F U' 
25. (8.032) D2 L U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R B' L B' D2 F U' F D2 
26. 4.256 U' F2 U F2 R' F R U2 F U2 F U' F2 
27. 4.808 R F R' F R' U R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
28. 4.745 U2 F' R' F R2 B' R D B' D L2 D L2 D B2 R2 
29. 4.912 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F U' L F' R' F2 L2 U2 L 
30. (2.240) R2 F2 L R D2 R' U2 R D F' D2 R' D' U2 L' F2 R2 
31. 4.912 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F R2 D' R D R' B R2 F' 
32. 4.905 F R2 F2 L F' L' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 
33. 4.928 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 L B2 R F L D' L' B2 L' 
34. 5.007 F' U F R U R' F R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U 
35. 4.561 F2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L U2 B' R F2 R B F' U' F 
36. 6.416 B D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 R U' L R2 D' F D L' R 
37. 5.152 L' D2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 R U' R' U2 R B L R' 
38. 4.721 R2 B L2 B L2 B D2 B' D2 B R' B U2 R2 F R 
39. 4.823 R B R2 F2 L2 D F' D F' R2 F' L2 F U2 B2 R' 
40. 4.688 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 U R' F' R U' R2 F' R F' 
41. 4.087 F' U2 F L' B2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B U2 F L 
42. (3.568) R' L U2 B' R2 B R L D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 
43. 4.456 U F2 U' L2 D' B' L B U L2 D L' F2 U 
44. 5.318 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' R B' R' B U B U' B' F 
45. 4.944 F' L' U2 L2 U2 L' U' L U' F' L' F2 U' 
46. 4.760 B U' F2 U F2 B' U' F2 U' F2 L F2 L' 
47. 4.951 F2 L' U' L U F U' F' U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U 
48. 4.727 L' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 F' L2 B U' B U L U 
49. 5.720 U' F' U' R' F R L F' L R2 D' B2 D R2 L2 F2 
50. 4.480 U R U B U2 L U' L2 B L B2 U2 R' U2 
51. 5.008 R2 F2 L' B2 R D' R' D' L F2 R' B2 U R' 
52. 4.777 F R2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 D R D' F' R U 
53. 4.712 R' U' F2 U F R2 U R F2 R2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 
54. 4.104 U2 R' D' L F D2 R' D L' D' B2 U' B2 R2 U' D' F2 
55. 6.641 F2 L2 D' B' L U' B U' L' B2 U B2 U L2 U D F2 
56. 4.504 F' U F R' U' R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R 
57. 5.456 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B U' B2 R B U' R F R2 F' 
58. 4.648 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L U F U' L' F U2 
59. 4.744 F2 U2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R2 U B U' B' R2 U2 L F L' 
60. 4.728 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 R' U R D' R2 F' U F U' 
61. 4.368 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F L2 R' U2 B U B' U R' 
62. 4.679 U R' F R F2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R F2 L' U2 L 
63. 4.575 D R2 U' F R F' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U 
64. 5.449 L F' L2 U2 L2 F U2 B L' B' U' F U' F L' F2 
65. 4.543 R U2 L' B R2 L F R' U' L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F 
66. 4.304 U F U2 F U2 F2 U' F U' L F2 L' U 
67. (6.904) D2 L' B2 L B2 U2 R D2 F' U F U' F' U2 L F 
68. 4.615 L' U D2 F' U F U' D2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 L 
69. 5.072 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 D' U R' F2 R F2 D 
70. 5.210 U L U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 B2 U' B R' B' U B2 
71. 4.576 R2 L' B' R L2 D2 F' R' L D B2 D R2 L2 U 
72. 5.112 B2 U R2 L U' R2 U' L' B2 R 
73. 4.688 F' U' F L' B' U' B U R L U2 R' 
74. 4.903 U' R U2 B' R B R' U R2 B2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L F2 
75. 5.110 F U L F2 L' U F' U L F2 L' F2 U2 R U2 R' 
76. 4.536 L R' F2 L2 R U2 L U' F U2 L' U L2 F2 L' U' 
77. 4.064 U2 F' U L' U2 F R' F D2 R' B2 D2 R2 F' 
78. 4.007 R B' R B R F R F' U' 
79. 4.631 U F2 U' L2 D' L' D L' U F2 R B' R B R2 
80. 5.319 F2 R2 L F L' F' R B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R U 
81. 5.360 F2 U2 R' F2 R F U2 F U' R' F' R U F 
82. 5.273 U2 R U F B' U F' U L2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F R' 
83. (3.400) F R' F' L F R' D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 L' 
84. 5.152 F D' U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R U R' U2 F' 
85. 5.048 U F R2 F' R' B' R' B' D2 B' U2 B D2 B2 U2 
86. 5.447 U F L2 F2 U2 F U2 R U' R' U F L2 F' 
87. 5.207 F2 L F L2 U' L2 F' L' R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 U' 
88. 4.080 R U2 F U2 F' U' L R' D F' D' L' U 
89. 4.303 F2 L2 D' B' D2 F' R2 F U2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 
90. 5.102 F2 U' L2 U L2 F L U' L' U2 F U' F2 L' F2 
91. 5.975 R' U' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R F' U' F 
92. 4.217 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F' D' R' D2 B' L D' B2 R' F 
93. 4.720 U2 B' R' F R F' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 
94. 4.678 F L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U L F R U2 R' 
95. (3.840) B' U' R U F R F' B R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R 
96. 4.873 D2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D' U' F' U' F U' F' U' F 
97. 5.159 U2 F' U' B' R' F U2 F' R D2 F U2 F' D2 F B 
98. 4.568 U2 B2 R U R F U R' U' F' R2 B2 
99. 4.448 D2 L U2 L' D2 R2 B' R' B2 R B R' B' R' U' 
100. 4.719 D R2 U R2 D2 F U2 F2 L' F L D U2 F'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2015)

NeilH said:


> you're plowing through these algs!!!



I'm very surprised how fast I'm able to go through these. Recall is really on point. I imagine in solves I'll be more hesitant, but practice will fix it.


----------



## kake123 (Dec 31, 2015)

4x4 PB single 51.21s ... YEAH!!!!!

Sramble:
U2 D2 Uw' F' Rw Uw2 Rw B' R2 Fw' R' D' B2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 U' L Fw' D Rw U' Rw2 B2 Rw' L F2 R2 F2 Fw2 Uw Fw Rw2 D2 Fw' D' R


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 31, 2015)

Megaminx 45.37 ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2015)

i think I'm sub-4 7x7 now...? Only one counting sup-4 here and I blame fatigue for both sub-4s. Yau5 ftw

3:37 single is wtf

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 3:37.309
Worst Time: 4:12.460
Session Avg: 3:50.240
Session Mean: 3:51.014
Individual Times: 
3:51.533, 3:56.102, 3:50.883, 3:51.950, 3:50.182, 3:44.295, 3:46.147, 3:38.710, (3:37.309), 3:45.847, (4:12.460), 4:06.757


----------



## kake123 (Dec 31, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> i think I'm sub-4 7x7 now...? Only one counting sup-4 here and I blame fatigue for both sub-4s. Yau5 ftw
> 
> 3:37 single is wtf
> 
> ...



VGJ! You use Yau for 4x4-7x7?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 31, 2015)

sq1:

10.47, 12.47, 11.23, 10.72, 10.31, (13.19), 11.70, (9.18), 10.43, 10.22, 10.76, 10.14 = 10.85 
ao12 pb and the last 5 solves are 10.26 ao5 pb


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> i think I'm sub-4 7x7 now...? Only one counting sup-4 here and I blame fatigue for both sub-4s. Yau5 ftw
> 
> 3:37 single is wtf
> 
> ...



Wat, gj



Lucas Wesche said:


> sq1:
> 
> 10.47, 12.47, 11.23, 10.72, 10.31, (13.19), 11.70, (9.18), 10.43, 10.22, 10.76, 10.14 = 10.85
> ao12 pb and the last 5 solves are 10.26 ao5 pb



Woah nice. Nice megaminx avg100 as well :tu


----------



## imvelox (Dec 31, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> sq1:
> 
> 10.47, 12.47, 11.23, 10.72, 10.31, (13.19), 11.70, (9.18), 10.43, 10.22, 10.76, 10.14 = 10.85
> ao12 pb and the last 5 solves are 10.26 ao5 pb


wat

4:45.93 8x8 single DP


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wat



My exact reaction


----------



## RhysC (Dec 31, 2015)

Got into feet solving as of two days ago. I've probably done 10 or so solves so far, and have a pb of 4:29.38. Hopefully with a little practice I can be sub-3 soon :3


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 31, 2015)

Megaminx mo3 pb 42.70 with 39.90 pb single
second sub 40



Iggy said:


> Woah nice. Nice megaminx avg100 as well :tu



Thanks!



imvelox said:


> wat
> 
> 4:45.93 8x8 single DP



wtf...


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2015)

y D' R' F' B2 D2U L U L'U' L' U' LR' U R U' R' U' Ry' U' R' U2 R U R' U' Rr' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r'R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

10.70 - really nice solve.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2015)

2:22.64 6x6 PB single O___o


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 31, 2015)

learnt another Pi COLL 2 to go


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2015)

3:42.24 7x7 ao5, my hands can't do more than 6 or so solves before I get tired.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2015)

First solve of 2016: 13.72 lol. messed up

Happy new year everyone


----------



## WeakAsianCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

2 pll skips within my first ten solves of 2016!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

Iggy said:


> First solve of 2016: 13.72 lol. messed up
> 
> Happy new year everyone



haha nub

jk


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 31, 2015)

I feel left behind, its still 2015 for me D:


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 31, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> I feel left behind, its still 2015 for me D:



Don't worry, it's the same for me too


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Don't worry, for me too



Likewise.

I ****ed up bad. 7:00.41 7x7 PB single, smashed my previous by 1:15. Want to know why that's bad? I tried to stop the timer at 6:59. It didn't stop. -_-


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 31, 2015)

Did some OH

12.14 single with dot case and R perm wat
15.9x ao5 not PB
16.53 ao12 not PB but pretty good
17.10 ao25 yeah
17.4x ao50
17.8x ao100

Preatty nice, Thunderclap is awesome for OH


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Likewise.
> 
> I ****ed up bad. 7:00.41 7x7 PB single, smashed my previous by 1:15. Want to know why that's bad? I tried to stop the timer at 6:59. It didn't stop. -_-



I did it on 5x5 as well: 2:00.62.
Aaaand then I fixed it: 1:52.24.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 31, 2015)

Learned 2 more OLLCP H subsets today (diag and one of the adjacents = 14 algs) 

So far all the algs are really good, and recognition and recall are great.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2015)

1:38.06 megaminx ao12, I've still got it I guess


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 31, 2015)

Good day today: 14.98 non-rolling Ao100
27.86 OH Ao50
1.38.96 mega single somehow



Looking forward to 2016


----------



## Speeedcuber (Dec 31, 2015)

3x3 PB avg5
Current average of 5: 6.11
1) 7.01 R F2 B R' L' F2 B U' F2 U R' U2 R2 F' B L' D R' F 
2) 5.24 R B' D B R' D R D R L2 U2 L' D2 R L B' L R' U2 
3) 8.47 D2 R' D' L' B' F2 D2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F B U' R2 L2 B U 
4) 5.13 L2 D2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F L' R2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B' F' D' 
5) 6.08 L' F L2 D' F' U' D2 F D2 R F R D2 L2 U2 D' F D2 U B2 R'


----------



## biscuit (Dec 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> good job *claps*
> 
> Meanwhile, I wrote a 200+ line Processing sketch to partially deal with the results of my new forum competition for me, and then fixed multiple annoyingly subtle bugs having to do with discrepancies between Java and JavaScript- The code is in Processing, a graphics-based language that implements everything in Java including structure, and I'm putting it on a website, which means I have to use this pretty magical little file called processing.js which converts it to JavaScript behind-the-scenes and works with a <canvas> element. I don't know how it works, I just do know that it's imperfect and when it hits an nonconvertible thing it breaks and I have to a) find the problem and b) figure out how to rewrite it so that it works BOTH in Java and JavaScript. It's a pain, but now I'm through with it.



Or you could just write it in JS... Lol. That's a really inefficient way of doing it, and JS is a really easy and useful language to learn. You should just learn it and then create it that way. Yes it will take a bit longer, but it will be better in every way.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Woooah 12.11 3x3 single :O Sune PLL skip

e: 15.80 avg5 as well, so close to PB ;-; It would've been if my hands weren't shaking so much -_-


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2015)

Practice this scramble on 3x3 and you can easily get sub-5 with it! NOTE that this is NOT a pb because I was trying to find the easiest 3x3 scramble possible and this is the easiest one I found.

D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2 = 2.81!!!


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 31, 2015)

9.93 ao50!!!!! So happy right now 

I'm in the big leagues now


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 31, 2015)

whopwhop 3x3 PB ao100 with 5.69 3rd best single!



Spoiler



Average of 100: 9.38
1. 7.45 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U F2 L' B' D' L' B2 U' L2 B2 D2
2. 9.94 U D' R' U2 R' U2 F2 B' L' U D2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2
3. 8.02 R' F R U2 L' D R' F' D R2 U L2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 U2
4. (10.94) F2 U' F D2 R' D2 R2 B R' D2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2
5. 9.45 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 B U' B2 F U2 R B' U2 R2 U2
6. 10.26 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' B L D2 F D U L2 U2
7. 9.69 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 R D U2 L U F' D' B' L U'
8. 9.52 U F D R B R U' L U F' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 D F2 U'
9. 8.85 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 B' R2 F D R' F2 L B' R F2
10. 9.07 L U2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' F R' B D2 R2 D U B'
11. 10.92 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' D' F' U2 L F R' B' U B2 F'
12. 10.18 U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 B' L2 R' D2 B' D' F2 R B' R2
13. 7.96 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' R B L' F L' U B2 D' R F2
14. 9.33 B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' U' L' D B R' F D2 R' D' F'
15. (11.03) F R' L2 F D2 L' F' B2 U R F D2 B L2 U2 F U2 B' L2 B
16. 9.26 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 L D' L R' B D F R U' L2
17. 9.80 D2 L2 F' L2 B' F' D2 U2 B' L2 F' D U' R2 F' R' F U' L' B'
18. (7.42) D' B R F U2 B R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 L D2 L2
19. 10.41 F D2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 F U2 F' D U B' R' F' D B2 F' L2 U
20. 8.57 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R F' U' B2 U2 L U2 R2 D' B
21. 9.71 D L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F L' F L2 U' B D B2 L2 U
22. 7.42 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 U' R2 U' F' R' B' U' B' D R'
23. 9.60 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B' U B' L' B L F R' U' L
24. 8.59 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 R' D B2 D' R B' L' U' F D
25. (13.65) L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' F' U L' B' D' F2 L' R2
26. 7.83 F L2 U' D B L' F B2 D' R U' L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 D
27. 10.91 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L' F' L' F'
28. 9.75 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 D U2 B U F' U' L' B2 R U R2 D'
29. 8.44 B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B R2 D' B2 R U' F L' B
30. 8.36 B2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 D U L2 R' B F D L D U2 L F2 R'
31. 10.36 D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' F L' F D' B' F D R2 F2
32. (11.00) L2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L' R' U' F2
33. 9.36 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 U L F' D' U' B L' B2 U R U'
34. 9.22 U R2 U2 D' F D' R D B' L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 B2 R' L'
35. 9.87 U2 D' B' D' R D' L U' F R2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' L2 U2
36. 9.61 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 U L' R2 F' R2 U' R F' U' F
37. 9.39 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' L B' R' B' L' D B2 U' R' D
38. 10.62 D2 B2 L' F2 D F' B' L F' D F' U2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2
39. 10.53 D L2 D L2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D F D' U2 F2 L' F R' U2 L2
40. 8.16 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R D U' F U' R' B D U' R
41. 8.87 D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F D2 F2 D' R' F2 R' D U' R' B2 L' U2
42. 10.10 F' D2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B U L D2
43. 10.67 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D U' R' F U F2 D2 R B2 L2 U F
44. 10.20 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B' L' D L D' R' F2 U' R' F
45. 9.09 B2 F2 L' D2 U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 B' R F2 U' B F' U L' B2 F2
46. 9.97 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 U L B F2 R' B2 D' U L2 D2
47. 9.01 B R2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' R' F R2 U' B' F U2 L2 U F'
48. 9.05 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F U2 F U' R F' L R2 D' L' F L2 U
49. 8.96 U2 B2 D L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F L R2 B' D' L' U F' L2 R2
50. 9.30 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B L D R' D2 B' F R2 U B L2 D2
51. (11.11) B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B U2 L2 U2 L' D L' R D' L F' D L2 U2
52. 8.64 B' L' F' U2 D' L F' R' F' U' R2 F L2 F' L2 B L2 U2 F2 B R2
53. 9.82 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B L2 U' L' F' R2 D' B' F D2
54. 10.41 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B' L D' L' D2 L2 B L' F D U'
55. 9.98 F2 D2 B' F D2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F' L R2 U' L2 R F2 U F L' F2
56. 8.11 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 U2 B U2 R' B' U B2 R' B' F2 L'
57. 9.74 R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B' F U R' B2 F' L R2 U2 R2 B'
58. 9.88 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L B L U B' R' D' F L R
59. 10.65 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F' R' B' F2 U' R B2 R' D'
60. 9.90 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 B U L' F' L R2 D U L2
61. 8.93 F R F U' F D R D' L2 B D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' D' R2 F2
62. 9.15 L D2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R' F' L2 U B L2 R D2 F2 L2 U
63. 8.45 B U' R2 U2 R' D2 F L' B D2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2
64. 10.00 L' U2 L F2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D' U B2 U2 B U R F L
65. 8.87 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 R F2 R2 D' L B2 R2 B' D' R' F2 U' F'
66. 10.37 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' U F' L2 U B' D L' D' B2 L
67. 10.17 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D F L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F U F2
68. 9.46 U2 L2 B U L2 B2 D R L F R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2
69. 8.59 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U R D F2 L R2 F' U R2 B
70. 9.58 L' U2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 L D' B' F R2 F2 D L U' L F2
71. (7.24) U2 B' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B L' R' B' L R2 B' U' R2 U R
72. 7.75 U' L D F2 D L B' D R' F' B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2
73. 10.17 F' R2 F' D F2 B R2 D2 R' D R2 F D2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2
74. 7.74 L B R L' F' R2 B2 U' F' U B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U
75. 9.71 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B L' D L' R' B' D' B U' F'
76. 9.11 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B D L' U2 B' R2 D' U2 L2 U2
77. 9.60 L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 U B2 D' B D R F D B L B' D F2
78. 10.29 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U' R' F U2 R F' L R' U' B'
79. 9.94 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D' U' L D2 B D2 L2 B U' B
80. (6.91) D2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L B2 R' F2 D F R D2 B' U
81. 9.15 U L' F' U2 B' D' L2 B2 R' B R2 U' D' B2 D F2 B2 U R2 L2 F2
82. 8.88 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 U B U F L B2 U2 R' B2 U2
83. 10.46 F2 L' F2 L B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' U2 F L D U2 L U2 F2 R' D B'
84. 8.07 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R B' L U L F' L2 U F
85. (5.69) D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 L' D U' L B' R2 U F2 L2 U
86. 9.70 D2 R' U' R2 B L2 B2 U' L B' U2 L U2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' B2
87. 10.63 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D R' B2 L F D' L B2 L2 D2 F
88. 10.48 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F' R' U' L' B' L2 R' U'
89. 9.81 B2 L2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R B2 F2 R2 U' R' F' L' D' U' R U B2
90. 8.81 F2 U2 L' D2 L B2 R' F2 U2 R F2 D' R' B U F2 U' F R2 D B'
91. 8.65 F D' F2 D R L' U' L F' R2 F2 R2 L' U2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 R'
92. 8.45 U B' U' L B2 L U' R U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B
93. 8.63 L2 F D2 L' D F U D2 F' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' D2
94. 9.66 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F' R2 B L' B' L' U2 F2 U F
95. 9.27 R2 L U' B2 R' B R F R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 L2
96. (7.19) F' L2 U2 B F R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 U' L' F' R2 D' F' U2 R2 F
97. 8.39 R' D2 B D2 R' B' R2 U L D' F' D2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2
98. 10.05 B2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R B2 L' B R2 U' L' U2 B R2
99. 8.92 F D' B' R' F2 B2 L D2 F' B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 U'
100. 9.46 L' D2 R D2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B L2 R F2 D' R2 D2 B D2



6's and 5's are getting more frequent now aswell as sub9 avgs (12/25). I would call myself sub9.5 now, goal for 2015 was sub10.5 lol
still too many 10's in there which ruin my avg


----------



## biscuit (Dec 31, 2015)

I guess I got pb a05 today? Lol. I was looking at the stat toll in cstimer and saw that the standered deviation on my pb a05 was 2.18. I looked at the times and was like, didn't I get that average today? Turns out yep! Pretty crazy average.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-31
avg of 5: 15.00

Time List:
1. 13.65 U' F D' R2 U2 F L U' D' R D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 L B2 R2 
2. (13.09) L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L F L' B' D2 R' B2 F' 
3. (19.95) B' D2 B' L' B L F' U' B R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' U2 L F2 U2 D 
4. 17.52 R2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 L D2 R2 D R B' U' B F L 
5. 13.84 F2 R U' B' U F' R2 F' R F2 U2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 L' B'


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Got a Rob's Octahedron today, it's 4-color so it's pretty fun. I've got an 8.16 single.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 31, 2015)

Got a 4:22.54 mega solve!

The solve felt really, really good, but it was only pb by 10 seconds. I was expecting like 30 seconds or something.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 31, 2015)

OH PBs : Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-31
avg of 5: 13.30

Time List:
1. (14.98) U2 R U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' R' F2 L U' L2 R U2 B L2 F' D R2 U2 
2. 12.63 R F2 U2 D F' B R' U R2 B L2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 
3. 13.78 L' R' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' F D U2 L' U B' D' B D2 B2 
4. 13.49 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U R' U L' F D B L2 D U L' 
5. (12.62) B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F D' U F' U L' D2 L F R'

Old PB was 14.03

also, 15.97 avg100


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2015)

Megaminx OH (no table abuse)

2:22.82 single
(2:22.82), 2:37.47, (2:45.81), 2:25.19, 2:43.14 = 2:35.27


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 31, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx OH (no table abuse)
> 
> 2:22.82 single
> (2:22.82), 2:37.47, (2:45.81), 2:25.19, 2:43.14 = 2:35.27


How the heck... thats faster than my regular mega times lol


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2015)

Lookahead helps a lot  I mainly used my thumb and index finger for turns.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 31, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Megaminx OH (no table abuse)
> 
> 2:22.82 single
> (2:22.82), 2:37.47, (2:45.81), 2:25.19, 2:43.14 = 2:35.27



How big are your hands? :O


----------



## Kudz (Dec 31, 2015)

First solve in 2016 is such a poo

1. 23.14 F' U B2 D' B2 R B2 D2 R F R2 B2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 B2

2 solves before in old, good 2015

1. 7.37 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F R' F' L2 R' F' D F' U' B' F'

Hell yea! One of better solves =D

e: qqwref u r crazy bro... Biggest thing I did OH was 6x6...


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 1, 2016)

14.61 Petrus single
R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' L' U B U2 F2 D'


----------



## Kudz (Jan 1, 2016)

1. 7.51 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B D2 U2 L' D B2 F R2 B' F2 
so I inserted last slot normal did U2 sexisledge OLL + J perm, if would insert last pair i would get J perm without AUF at the end so, it might be sub 7 
Great day, actually 2 days =)

I think I am improving... again...and again. Basically, I am non-stop improving, since I started cubing


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 1, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> How big are your hands? :O



I Can hold tony fishers 18cm cube upside down with one hand just.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 1, 2016)

5 sets of ZBLL. 10 algs left.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 1, 2016)

OH
9.108, 8.142, 12.624, 10.681, 11.696 = 10.495 
Single is PB too.


----------



## Julian (Jan 1, 2016)

5.62 B L' F2 R' B2 R F' D' R2 D' F2 U' R2 D R2 D F2 B2, tied PB

x' U' L2 x' R2 D' R D'
L U' L'
U2 R U' R' U y' L U' L'
U2 R U' R'
y R U' R'
U R' U' R' F R F' U R U'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 1, 2016)

22:06.84 Giga PB single

e: Did a solve: Started 10 seconds before 2016. I did a solve over 2 years, and the time was 16.64. 16.64.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Jan 1, 2016)

Just an hour left until 2016 and I got this lovely scramble. Ringing in the new year!

D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F' L U2 F2 L U' B2 L2 R' B'

y x2
r B l' U M' U' x
U M' U R2 U M U2 R' U R R U M U' M' U' R'
U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M U2 M'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2016)

24.98 sq1 ao5, counting solves were 28,23,22... Also 3 of the solves had parity, including the 22


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 1, 2016)

first solve of 2016: 5.72
5.72 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' L U2 B2 U2 R2 U' L F' R

x2 U2 F2 U B U' F' r' U x
R U' R2 U R U R' U' r U r' 
U' R U' L' U R' U' L
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> first solve of 2016: 5.72
> 5.72 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' L U2 B2 U2 R2 U' L F' R
> 
> x2 U2 F2 U B U' F' r' U x
> ...



lol CFOP with blockbuilding F2L 

and sub-6 first solve of the year wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> first solve of 2016: 5.72
> 5.72 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' L U2 B2 U2 R2 U' L F' R
> 
> x2 U2 F2 U B U' F' r' U x
> ...



Youre not supposed to be fast with CFOP.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 1, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> first solve of 2016: 5.72
> 5.72 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' L U2 B2 U2 R2 U' L F' R
> 
> x2 U2 F2 U B U' F' r' U x
> ...



thats probably UWR for fastest first solve of a year


----------



## Aussie (Jan 1, 2016)

My goal of today.. well I guess yesterday now.. was to get a PB on the 6x6 before 2016. That didn't happen, but my first solve of 2016 was a PB. I beat it by 5 seconds with a time of *2:31.83*. I got double parity as well!! I was so excited I started screaming and then hit my head on an overhang of the fire place. Anyway, a great start to the year for me!!   Hopefully I can repeat that in my competition tomorrow..


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 1, 2016)

First solve of 2016: 13.35+ (-_-)

I'm hoping that this isn't a bad omen...

e: did one more solve...



Spoiler



1. 9.91 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F R B' F' D U' F U R' U' wtf


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> lol CFOP with blockbuilding F2L
> 
> and sub-6 first solve of the year wat



lol I think my second fastest single is a F2L skip and accidental ZBLL

it was pretty lucky and i got a 6.41 right after but failed the average miserably



guysensei1 said:


> Youre not supposed to be fast with CFOP.



never underestimate F2L skips



AlexMaass said:


> thats probably UWR for fastest first solve of a year



doubt it. feliks probably got an ao 5 thats faster than this in his first 5 solves of 2016.


----------



## NeilH (Jan 1, 2016)

last solve of 2015: 10.40
first solve of 2016: 12.30

two awesome solves


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 1, 2016)

Solved 5 prepared and memorized cubes in a row blindfolded in 2:44.81, after getting 4/5 a bunch of times in a row. They were all CFOP, and I didn't use mnemonics to remember anything. Just did the solves over and over until they stuck.


Spoiler: Solves



*1) F' U2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 B U' F' D U' R F R2* 
z2 U L U' L F' D' R' L' U' L U' L F' L' F u L' U L//XXcross (18/18)
U R U2 R2 U' R//F2L-3 (6/24)
U R U R' U' R U2 R' d R' U'//F2L (11/35)
F' L F R F' L' F U2//LL(8/43)

*2) D' B2 U' B L' D' F D2 F U L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 L2*
D' L' D' F2 L U' L E' L' U L//Xcross (11/11)
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R//F2L-2 (8/19)
U L' U L y' U' L' U L//F2L-3 (8/27)
d' L' U L//F2L (4/31)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//OLL (10/41)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U//PLL (15/56)

*3) F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 U B' R U' B D' L2 R2 F2 U'*
z2 y M2 F' D2 F//Cross (4/4)
u' R U R' u R U2 R'//F2L-1 (8/12)
L U' L' R' U2 R y' U' L U L'//F2L-2 (10/22)
U2 R U2 R' d R' U'//F2L-3 (7/29)
R2 U R' U2 R U R'//F2L (7/36)
U F R U R' U' F'//CLL (7/43)
r U R' U' M U R U' R'//ELL (9/52)

*4) U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 F L D' F D2 L2 F' D' R2 U F'*
z2 y R' D U L F' D2 L2//Cross (7/7)
R' U R L U2 L2 U' L//F2L-1 (8/15)
U L U' L'//F2L-2 (4/19)
U R U' R2 F R F'//F2L-3 (7/26)
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R//F2L (8/34)
U2 F R U R' U' F' U2 F U R U' R' F'//OLL (14/48)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2//PLL (8/56)

*5) L2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 R' U2 B2 U F2 L' D' U2 R2*
y B L R' D2//Cross (4/4)
F2 L F2 L'//F2L-1 (4/8)
R' U R L U L' U L U' L'//F2L-2 (10/18)
y R U' R' U' L' U' L//F2L-3 (7/25)
U R U R'//F2L-4 (4/29)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//OLL (11/40)
U' R' U2 R U' F R U R' U' R' F' U' R U R U' R'//PLL (18/58)


I made all the solutions either easy or distinctive, which helped memory a bit. A couple extended crosses, a couple forced 1LLLs, easy 2LLLs, or EPLLs... some other stuff... All in all, the project took a long time to memorize and successsfully execute. I was memorizing on and off for a couple hours. 265 total STM memorized.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 1, 2016)

7.306 U2 B2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D' F2 R' U' B R' F' D'

y x'
U r' F' B' R' U' R'
R' U R U y' R U2 R' L U' L'
U2 y' R' U R2 U R'
U r U R' U R U2 r'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2016)

11.00 square 1 single...
Cubeshape was scallop/scallop and LL skip...


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 1, 2016)

ZBLL L at 24% after 2 days. 
ZBLL Total ~240 out of 350 
110 to go!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 1, 2016)

13.59 first solve in 2016 lol I suck


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 13.59 first solve in 2016 lol I suck



I got 14.24+.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 1, 2016)

I got 9.36. And my first BLD solve was a success, so good things to come this year?


----------



## imvelox (Jan 1, 2016)

9.66 first solve of the year

1:32.08 6x6 PB single on cam


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2016)

my first solve of 2016: 14.71, pretty good, nothing spectacular though.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 1, 2016)

Aussie said:


> My goal of today.. well I guess yesterday now.. was to get a PB on the 6x6 before 2016. That didn't happen, but my first solve of 2016 was a PB. I beat it by 5 seconds with a time of *2:31.83*. I got double parity as well!! I was so excited I started screaming and then hit my head on an overhang of the fire place. Anyway, a great start to the year for me!!   Hopefully I can repeat that in my competition tomorrow..



Please don't hit your head again.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 1, 2016)

sq1 PB's

Average of 12: 15.97
1. 14.36 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) /
2. 15.42 (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -2)
3. 16.19 (0, 5) / (-5, 1) / (6, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) /
4. 17.51 (-5, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (6, -5) / (-2, 0)
5. (13.39) (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3)
6. 18.17 (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (4, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)
7. 13.55 (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4)
8. (18.44) (0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0)
9. 16.87 (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) /
10. 16.18 (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, -2) / (6, -4)
11. 16.05 (-3, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3)
12. 15.39 (-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -3)


17.28 ao50/17.51 ao100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 17.51
1. (11.61) (1, 6) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2)
2. 21.32 (1, 0) / (6, 3) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) /
3. 15.39 (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-2, -5) / (4, 0)
4. 17.82 (0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (6, -4)
5. 19.45 (-2, 6) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -5) /
6. 13.84 (4, 0) / (5, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
7. 16.33 (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, -3)
8. (12.36) (4, 0) / (3, 6) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (-1, 0)
9. 21.09 (1, 6) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, -4) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4)
10. 15.44 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)
11. 15.75 (0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
12. 21.93 (1, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
13. 15.86 (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) /
14. 19.39 (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, 0)
15. 18.25 (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, -2) / (6, -4) / (0, -5) / (6, 0)
16. 18.98 (-2, 6) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (6, -5) / (5, 0) / (4, 0)
17. 15.81 (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5) / (-1, 0) /
18. 18.19 (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, -5)
19. 19.43 (-5, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (2, -2) / (-2, -4) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0)
20. 17.74 (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) /
21. 17.59 (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -4) / (6, 0) /
22. 16.23 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (6, -4) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0)
23. (24.35) (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) /
24. 17.31 (6, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (-4, -2)
25. 18.26 (1, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -4) / (4, -2) / (6, -3)
26. 16.54 (3, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) /
27. 18.47 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) /
28. 16.82 (-5, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-4, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0)
29. 14.76 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -2)
30. 18.29 (4, 3) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (6, -4) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0)
31. 16.69 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0)
32. 22.49 (-2, 0) / (0, 6) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0)
33. 13.78 (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0)
34. 22.26 (4, 6) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) /
35. 21.14 (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 0)
36. 19.25 (-2, 6) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, -4) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) /
37. 14.36 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) /
38. 15.42 (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -2)
39. 16.19 (0, 5) / (-5, 1) / (6, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) /
40. 17.51 (-5, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (6, -5) / (-2, 0)
41. 13.39 (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3)
42. 18.17 (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (4, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (6, -3) / (2, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)
43. 13.55 (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4)
44. 18.44 (0, 5) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0)
45. 16.87 (0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) /
46. 16.18 (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, -2) / (6, -4)
47. 16.05 (-3, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3)
48. 15.39 (-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -3)
49. 18.67 (-3, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, -2) / (6, -2) / (3, -2) /
50. 16.22 (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) /
51. 18.96 (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -3)
52. 18.80 (0, 5) / (1, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, -4) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -2)
53. (23.37) (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, -4) / (4, -5)
54. (23.15) (-2, 0) / (3, 6) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) /
55. 21.17 (0, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -4) / (4, 0) /
56. 17.19 (-2, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -2)
57. 20.07 (0, -1) / (-3, 6) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, 0)
58. 13.39 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
59. 19.17 (-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) /
60. (23.82) (-5, 6) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / (-2, -3)
61. 22.18 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)
62. 16.49 (0, -1) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-4, -5)
63. 16.68 (-5, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -2) /
64. 20.18 (1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) /
65. 17.56 (-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, -1) /
66. 12.68 (1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
67. 16.91 (0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (6, -4) /
68. 14.25 (3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, 0) /
69. 17.50 (4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0)
70. 18.17 (0, -4) / (6, 3) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -2) / (5, 0)
71. 19.48 (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -5)
72. 21.13 (-3, 5) / (6, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (3, -2) / (0, -5) / (-3, -4)
73. (12.61) (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -3) / (4, 0) / (2, -2) / (4, -4) / (6, 0)
74. 19.40 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) /
75. 19.01 (4, 0) / (5, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -3)
76. 20.45 (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) /
77. 13.68 (-5, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (6, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
78. (10.41) (-3, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -5) / (2, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /
79. 21.05 (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0)
80. 19.84 (4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, -2) / (-2, -2)
81. 18.91 (0, -4) / (6, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-2, -2)
82. (12.16) (0, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -3) / (4, 0)
83. 17.37 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
84. 21.70 (-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) / (6, -2) / (1, 0) /
85. 16.75 (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (6, -4) / (-2, -2) /
86. 15.47 (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -1) / (6, -2) / (4, 0) / (2, -3)
87. 13.16 (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
88. 22.08 (4, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) /
89. 16.40 (4, -3) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) /
90. (24.84) (3, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (-4, -3) / (2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) /
91. 18.32 (1, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, -3) / (4, -4) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4)
92. 20.28 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (2, -5) / (6, 0)
93. 16.66 (-5, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /
94. 14.15 (-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0)
95. 14.55 (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -4)
96. 15.45 (-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -5) / (2, 0) / (-4, -1)
97. 15.13 (0, 2) / (-5, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)
98. 17.01 (0, 5) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) /
99. 15.15 (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4)
100. 14.09 (6, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, -2) / (-2, 0)


----------



## nalralz (Jan 1, 2016)

13.75 first solve of 2016...

UPDATE: First 3x3 average!!! This could be a really good year for me.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-1
avg of 5: 12.64

Time List:
1. 13.19 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 R U F' U' F D2 U' B' F' L2 
2. 12.29 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U L B2 D R F R2 D2 L' F' D' 
3. (12.11) L' D' F' L D2 R' L D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D 
4. (13.27) F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B D2 U B R' B2 L B' F R 
5. 12.45 F U' B' R F B R' U R B2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R L2 D'


----------



## Kudz (Jan 1, 2016)

So today I did Ao500, first ever, I never liked big avgs...
I lame at the end but I beat few PBs and I think I can say that I am sub-13 (ao100 done), when I am not tired. I need to practice my gj stuff, cause I bj a lot when I should not

I think opening spoiler is a bad idea =)
*That are those, which I am proud about*
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-1
solves/total: 500/500

single
* best: 7.37*
worst: 19.62

mean of 3
current: 17.12 (σ = 1.71)
best: 10.20 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 5
current: 16.50 (σ = 0.71)
best: 10.52 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 12
current: 15.93 (σ = 1.86)
*best: 11.11 (σ = 0.98)
*
avg of 50
current: 14.54 (σ = 2.11)
* best: 12.26 (σ = 1.33)
*
avg of 100
current: 13.78 (σ = 2.04)
* best: 12.69 (σ = 1.55)*

Average: 13.61 (σ = 1.75)
Mean: 13.63



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 13.07 B R2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 D' F2 R2 L' B2 F' R' U' L2 F L U2 
2. 12.18 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F' R U2 L' D2 B' D' R' F' D2 
3. 14.10 F R2 D2 L' U' F2 D2 F R' B U D F2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D R2 D 
4. 14.89 L F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D R2 F2 L' B' R' B F' L2 F' D2 F' 
5. 14.92 F R' B U' F2 L2 D' R D B U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R' 
6. 19.15 F2 R U2 L R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L U' B L2 R' D2 B' U F R' 
7. 13.27 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F' D B L2 U2 R B D' R2 D2 
8. 13.63 L2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' L D U2 F' D R' F' L R' D 
9. 11.41 B' R' L' B2 D' L B L F' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U' F2 B' 
10. 9.44 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B F2 R2 U2 B D2 R' U2 R2 U L D2 F' R' U2 B 
11. 14.78 F D2 F' D2 B2 D L U' F U D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U' 
12. 12.79 F' D' L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 F' D' R B2 D L' R2 U' R' 
13. 14.36 F2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 F' L' R D R' U' L' U2 F D2 
14. 11.54 L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U L' U2 B' D' L' F L2 D2 L 
15. 13.85 F2 U L2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U F2 R B' U' L2 R2 D' L2 B U2 
16. 17.11 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D F2 R2 U' B' L' R' B D2 F' U' R' B' L' 
17. 17.47 B D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B' L2 D2 U L' F L R' D' L' U B' F' 
18. 11.75 U2 B' R U' R' U2 R' D' F2 U L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 
19. 10.08 D' F R2 B D2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 F' R' F' L D U' B' F2 U' F 
20. 12.29 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F U' B' D R2 U2 B2 R F2 L 
21. 14.45 B' D2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B U F' L' F2 U' F' R' F R' 
22. 16.61 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F R D' F' L' D2 F U B R 
23. 14.13 F' D' R B U' L F' B2 L F B U2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 R 
24. 17.62 F' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D R' U L' B' D2 L2 R' U L2 
25. 14.11 L2 B' D L' B2 L2 D2 B' D' R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L' 
26. 11.78 R' D F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B R' D U R' F L D' 
27. 16.05 R F2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 R' U B R' D R2 F' L2 B' D' B2 
28. 13.59 D2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R B' R D2 R B' R' U F' U' 
29. 13.59 U' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B' F' L U L2 U2 F R' F' 
30. 13.33 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L D2 R2 U L D' R B' L D2 
31. 12.00 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 D L B L' D2 U' L2 B' U2 L' F2 
32. 13.53 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 R' F2 U F D2 L F' D L F2 R U2 
33. 13.67 D B L2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L' U B' L D2 B2 L' D' 
34. 15.56 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 L D' B' U' F' R D L' D2 F' 
35. 14.06 B' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 B' L' D F' L R B U' R' 
36. 13.66 R' B' U L2 U B' U2 L' U' R2 F L2 U2 B' R2 L2 U2 F' B' 
37. 12.15 L' F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U L F R' F' L U' R' F' U' 
38. 11.91 B R2 B R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 R2 F' R D' L F' R U B' L R' F' 
39. 11.36 R' U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R U' R' U' F' R' D U' F2 R 
40. 10.92 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L R2 D2 F' L2 R D' B2 D2 R2 
41. 13.61 R U R2 D B2 D2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 F' L' R B' R D' U B' F 
42. 16.64 F U' F D2 B D R U' F' L B2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D 
43. 14.31 R' U2 L D' F2 R D2 R' U' D2 B R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 
44. 18.33 B F D2 U2 B R2 B R2 F L2 R F U' B D2 B2 U L' F2 
45. 12.97 R2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 F D2 F D' F' R D2 L U R F' D' F 
46. 11.95 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F R' U2 L' U2 B' F' L2 R 
47. 14.71 R F' L U D R2 F' L D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 
48. 13.72 F' L2 U2 R D' R2 D' L' U2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F R' 
49. 10.12 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F L B' R2 D R' B' F U L 
50. 11.67 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' F2 L' F D U' B2 L2 R 
51. 13.51 U2 F2 R' B2 L R D2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' U' R B2 D L' D' U2 R2 
52. 7.37 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F R' F' L2 R' F' D F' U' B' F' 
53. 14.65 B' L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F U R2 F2 L F' L D' B 
54. 12.20 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 L F R' F D2 B L2 D F' D2 
55. 9.93 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2 F R B' L2 U' R' U2 F D2 U 
56. 15.04 D B2 D R' F2 R2 D R F' D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 
57. 14.33 L' D2 L' B R2 F2 U' D L B U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B R2 
58. 11.84 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R' B' R B2 R D2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U 
59. 12.56 F U2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 U R B' U2 F L' D F D 
60. 15.26 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D F2 D F2 U B2 F R' U' B2 U F2 U F' L F 
61. 11.71 F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 L' F D R2 D' R' B' U' B' L' 
62. 11.89 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D F2 L' U' L D F' R B R D F2 
63. 11.97 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' D' B' D2 U' L2 R' U2 F' 
64. 15.88 F2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L' R' U F2 L R2 F2 L' B2 
65. 15.26 R2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R2 F' L B' D' U R D B' R' 
66. 12.51 L2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L U' L U2 R2 D F R B' F' U 
67. 15.46 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 R2 L' F2 D2 R B L D' R B' U' 
68. 12.56 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F R U' B L F D' R' U' F' U2 
69. 11.62 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L D' L U2 F' D R' B2 R' D 
70. 14.40 L' D R F' L' U' L' D R2 F U' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 D' 
71. 13.92 U2 F U R' U' B2 L' B' D F R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B R2 U' 
72. 19.11 U2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 R U2 L U2 F R2 B' U' L' F D2 B D R2 
73. 11.94 F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' L D2 B' U2 B L' B' F' D 
74. 13.09 D2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U L' U' B F2 R' D R2 D' R2 U' 
75. 14.04 U' R2 D L2 U F2 D B2 D F2 L2 B U' F D L F' R' F D2 B2 
76. 12.78 D R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R B D' B U' B2 F D2 F R2 
77. 16.72 D R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R B D2 U F' R B F2 R' U2 
78. 15.58 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 U' F D' L F' L2 R D' R' D2 R2 
79. 13.49 R L' D' R' B U' D2 L2 B2 R B L' B2 L' D2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 L' 
80. 14.37 F R L' U' F2 B' D L U B2 R F2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 R' 
81. 15.20 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' F R' U L' B2 D2 L2 D' F' U' 
82. 11.26 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B U' R' D F D' F L B' U 
83. 14.50 L2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 L B' R D' F' L B U F' U 
84. 15.23 F' R D' F D' F2 U' R' U' F U2 F R2 F D2 R2 B L2 F U2 
85. 15.44 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L F R' B2 U2 R2 U' R D' F2 
86. 17.67 F2 R' L' B2 R U' D' F' R F2 U D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 
87. 12.93 D F2 D' L D' F' D' L2 B F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 L U2 D2 
88. 14.69 U2 B F2 L2 F D2 F R2 U2 F D2 R F' D2 U' F L' D' F D B 
89. 16.12 L2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' F2 L' U F D2 L D' B2 L' B2 F2 
90. 16.54 F' L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U' B L2 F U F2 R D F2 R' 
91. 15.89 U2 L2 B U' F L U2 D R' U' F R2 B U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B 
92. 12.84 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R B F' D' R B D L D' B 
93. 12.91 D' L2 B' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F R' D' R2 B2 F2 U' F D' L' D2 
94. 16.12 U2 L2 D2 B R2 B R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R B' F D L' D' U' R U' 
95. 13.23 B R2 B F2 D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 D' R B2 D' B F L' D' L' U2 
96. 14.24 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R' F2 D2 B F2 L2 D U' F' D 
97. 18.09 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U2 R2 B U' F L D2 R2 
98. 16.34 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B U2 L2 D2 R U' R2 F2 D2 L F' U R2 
99. 16.60 L F2 R F2 L F2 R B2 L' D2 L F R2 D2 F L' D' B F D R 
100. 14.28 D' F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 R D R' U B' U R2 B R2 
101. 15.79 B' U2 R2 F L2 R2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' B U L2 D R U L' F2 R2 
102. 12.58 U' B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 U2 R F' R D2 L' D U R F' L 
103. 12.57 L' D' B2 D' U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F' D2 L' U' B D2 R' U F' 
104. 12.50 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 D F2 U' L' F' U R' U2 B' L F' L U 
105. 11.68 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 D L' D' F' R' F' L R' U' 
106. 16.78 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 L D2 B2 L' B F L' D' R D2 L2 U F2 
107. 17.83 U R F D2 R2 U L2 B' U F2 U' D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F' 
108. 17.32 U2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B U2 L D F D L D2 R' F' 
109. 12.63 L2 F' R2 L U' R F2 D' R' B' R2 D2 R2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 
110. 13.59 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F R' B' L2 U' R2 D' U R 
111. 16.75 L U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B F2 U2 L' U' B2 R' D2 U F' R 
112. 16.80 R' U2 R B2 L' B2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 B' R U' R2 D B2 R' F R' 
113. 14.02 D2 F D2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F L2 U' L B R2 U L B' 
114. 11.06 F L2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F L' U' R F D' R U B F' 
115. 10.66 L' D2 R B R' U B2 L B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 
116. 10.58 U R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D' B R2 B2 U2 L R' D2 R2 
117. 16.48 F' R2 D' F' R2 B2 R2 B' U' L B2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 
118. 17.56 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U' B' F' L B R2 U R' 
119. 11.87 U' F' L F2 U R' D2 F L R2 B L2 U2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
120. 10.66 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 D L' F2 R D2 B2 D B' L' R U' 
121. 11.91 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' L B' U2 F' D B2 L' D L2 U2 
122. 16.25 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R B D2 L F' D' L' D2 B U2 
123. 12.03 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 U L2 R' B' U2 L2 D' F' U B U2 
124. 15.34 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 R' U2 B' U L' B L' F R U B2 U' 
125. 11.36 D2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D B' L2 R2 U' L F2 U B' 
126. 12.98 B2 U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R U' L' U B F2 R2 B' R' 
127. 14.37 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' U' L2 F2 B D' L2 B2 L' U' L' B R D2 
128. 15.66 L U2 R U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L R F2 D F' R' B D2 L' D2 U2 B 
129. 13.12 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 R' B' D' B L F2 
130. 12.94 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B U2 R D' F' L U L2 F' U' F 
131. 14.38 U2 B2 R U2 L' D2 R D2 F2 R2 D L F U' B' D' L D' L' D' 
132. 7.51 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B D2 U2 L' D B2 F R2 B' F2 
133. 12.86 F U2 B' D2 B L2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 L' F L2 D R B' L B2 F2 U2 
134. 13.47 R U' F U2 D' R B2 L' U F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 B L2 D' 
135. 12.19 D F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D U2 B2 U' R' B R2 B' D2 L B F2 L' U2 
136. 15.56 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U' B F2 R' F2 D R2 B L' F' 
137. 12.90 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 L R' U2 B2 R' F' U2 F' R' U L' R' B2 F 
138. 15.36 U F2 L2 U L2 R2 U L2 U' L' U B2 R' U' F D' R' B L2 F' 
139. 12.65 B' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F' L U2 R D L' U2 R' F' 
140. 12.11 F' D F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 F' D L D L2 F D B2 L 
141. 17.23 L' U' B2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L B R U' F' L' R F 
142. 15.33 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 L U B' L R' F' 
143. 14.82 L' F2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 D B2 D B2 U' R U2 L B L' B2 D F' U 
144. 15.06 L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F L2 B R B2 U L B F2 L' 
145. 14.06 R F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L B2 D' B F U' L F L2 
146. 12.64 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 R U' F' D' U B' L' F2 D F2 
147. 15.66 F D' L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' L F2 U F' U2 R' B2 L B 
148. 12.65 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 U' B' F' D' U' R' D2 U' F L2 
149. 14.33 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B L' D2 B' U L' B' L' B 
150. 10.66 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 B' L' D' B' D F D' R D' R U 
151. 15.10 R D' F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U R' B2 U B' U R2 D' L' B 
152. 13.08 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' F R' B' D' U' R' F' D' L D 
153. 10.79 D' B2 U B L' U2 L U' F U2 B R2 B R2 L2 F R2 F U' 
154. 12.75 L2 U' F2 D U' L2 D U L' B L' F D2 R F R' U' 
155. 11.40 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 U L' B L F' L2 R' F L' R 
156. 11.54 U2 R' D' L' U D B' D F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 R U2 B2 
157. 13.21 U2 R' B U2 R' L' B R2 U' B U2 L2 U2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 B 
158. 11.54 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F U2 L2 D2 U' F' D' L2 R' D F' D2 
159. 11.34 B U2 F L2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F' D' B' L' U2 F2 U2 R' D2 B' R' 
160. 13.15 U2 R U' L2 F' R' L' F' L2 D2 F' R2 B D2 B' D2 B L' 
161. 14.35 R' U' B' R B' D2 R' U B L U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 
162. 16.84 F R2 D2 R2 B D2 U2 F D2 R2 F D L B F2 R B F' D R2 B 
163. 13.41 U' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F R2 F R B2 L2 D2 F' D B2 L' 
164. 14.46 R F2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D B D L U' L2 B' D F2 R2 
165. 16.74 D L U2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 D' U' R D B' U R U 
166. 12.63 D2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B' D2 U R F L' U' R' D' U2 
167. 11.84 D B2 R2 D U' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L F' R2 D' B L R B2 R2 D 
168. 10.59 D' U' L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B' F2 L B' R D R B2 F' R 
169. 14.00 R2 U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F' U' B U' R 
170. 12.07 D' R' F2 L U' F B U F2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U' 
171. 11.42 L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B R' F' L' U' B' D' U2 F U 
172. 16.08 F U' L2 B D' R L' U' F R F U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B 
173. 12.27 L B L' B' U D2 L' U' R L D2 R D2 F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 F 
174. 11.03 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R U F L2 R B F U' R D 
175. 13.47 B D2 R2 B' L2 B D2 U2 B U2 D' B' F D2 L R2 D' F R B' 
176. 15.24 D2 R F' D F2 U2 B D R' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' 
177. 16.55 L2 B2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 F L U R2 D' L2 R' U' F' 
178. 15.18 D2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B F' R' B2 U R2 U2 L' R' 
179. 14.50 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 B L2 B2 D R F2 D2 R' D' F2 L B F2 
180. 11.54 L' U2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 R2 F U2 B R U B' F' D L D2 F' 
181. 13.50 F L2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 L B U2 F' R' D F R2 D2 
182. 12.58 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 F' U F U' F2 D L D R B' R' 
183. 11.92 U2 D2 L F' D' R' D F' D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 F' 
184. 13.90 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F R2 D L' F2 U F R' B R' D2 
185. 13.59 R F' D' R2 L2 F B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' 
186. 15.19 F2 D2 R D' F B R' U' F' D2 F2 R2 L' U2 L U2 F2 U2 L 
187. 12.02 L2 D' U' F2 D L2 D B2 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L B L2 U 
188. 14.24 F2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' B' U B' U2 R' D' U F D' R' 
189. 17.61 D' B F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R B D' U B' R' U R' 
190. 15.01 B2 D L2 B' L2 D' L F2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 L B2 D' 
191. 16.07 U B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 U2 F2 B U L B' R2 B' L' B U2 
192. 13.36 F' D R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 F D L F2 D L' U' B2 
193. 9.97 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L D F U2 B R' F2 D F' R2 
194. 19.23 F' D' R' B2 D R B2 L' F' U2 B R2 B L2 U2 D2 B R2 D2 U' 
195. 11.85 U F2 D2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' F D' B2 F L F2 D F D U' 
196. 16.84 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B' D' U2 R B' L' D' L' D' U' 
197. 13.04 U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 R D' L F2 D' R D2 L2 B' F 
198. 13.07 U' B2 L2 U B2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B L' F L2 D L' R U2 B2 R2 
199. 14.53 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 U' F' R U L2 D2 F' D B 
200. 15.89 R' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D R B' D' F2 L' U' R2 B F2 
201. 15.37 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D' L' D2 U' F U2 L' F L B' L2 
202. 11.11 F L' U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 R' B2 R' U2 F D2 R D' F' L D U2 R' 
203. 11.22 D U2 R U2 L R U2 R2 D2 B2 D F' U L' B' F' R' B' F 
204. 15.29 F2 R2 D U R2 D' L2 R2 U' L' U B' F L2 R B R2 D' R' 
205. 17.62 F2 D2 F' U' L F L2 D F' L2 B L2 F U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 R' 
206. 12.73 D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D F L B2 L2 R' D' F U B2 R2 
207. 14.61 R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 B' L2 D' R2 D' B D R' B' R' 
208. 12.02 B' L2 U R2 D F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' F R B' L F D' F 
209. 16.10 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 L F' U2 B' D2 L D' U B' U' 
210. 16.66 B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D F' U B' U B' L R2 D R' U 
211. 14.32 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B F' D' L' D2 R B2 D2 F U 
212. 14.02 U' R' B2 D' L' D2 F' L B' L U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 R L U2 L 
213. 15.77 D2 F' R2 U' B' R' B2 U' F U2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 L2 D 
214. 14.44 R L2 B2 U F U' F2 R' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L 
215. 15.12 R' B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L B2 U' B' F R U' F2 
216. 11.86 F' L U2 D' B' R2 B2 L F2 U R2 B2 R2 U D B2 D L2 B 
217. 13.07 U2 R' D2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2 F D2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 U' 
218. 13.69 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 F2 U2 F R2 D B' D B L U' B R2 B2 
219. 13.88 U L2 U F' D2 R2 D F' L' U L2 U B2 L2 U F2 U D2 L2 D 
220. 14.56 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 R U' L2 R2 B' L R D 
221. 15.02 F2 L2 F U' B U2 R' B' R U D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 
222. 13.37 B2 R' L2 D L2 B' L' F2 D' F B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 
223. 15.63 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 B' D2 U' F' R' F D U' L' U' 
224. 13.70 B2 D B2 L2 D' U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 R U' B' F' U' R D2 F' L' D 
225. 16.32 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D L B' U' F D' B2 D2 F 
226. 11.39 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L B D2 B' U F D' B' L' R2 U2 
227. 15.43 U2 L U' B L' D F' U' D L2 D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B 
228. 15.52 L' U2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U' F2 R' U F U 
229. 12.07 L B2 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 R' B D' R U2 L2 U' F R2 D' 
230. 12.72 R B' U B' L2 D2 L F' D2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D F2 D' 
231. 14.90 D' B R B U' F D B2 U' F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 B2 R' D2 R F2 L' 
232. 16.22 L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U' R' F L' D F L R2 D F' 
233. 15.92 U2 L' F2 U R2 F D' F' D2 F' L U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 L' U2 R' 
234. 15.08 U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 F D2 F' L2 B D L2 R2 F2 L2 R' B F2 L' D2 
235. 10.64 L' D' R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' B2 U' L2 F' L2 F' D' R' B R2 U 
236. 15.79 F R2 D' F B2 R U R' B2 L D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 
237. 16.38 U R' L' D' L F2 L' B' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 D' 
238. 16.94 R2 U F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D' U' R2 F U2 L' D' B L' R' D' B' R2 
239. 15.52 B2 R2 U' B2 R U2 R D' B R2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 
240. 13.37 L U B L2 U L2 U2 L' D R' U2 D2 R' B2 L U2 L' B2 
241. 13.46 L2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D R B2 U F2 D' B2 F L2 U2 L 
242. 12.69 U L2 B D2 F L2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D R2 B' U F L' D' B 
243. 9.44 D' B U B R D R' D R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U 
244. 17.24 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 B' L2 F2 L R' B' F D' B' L 
245. 14.29 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 R' D' U' F D L R' F' R' F 
246. 14.24 R L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D L' B2 F L D' F' U L2 U2 
247. 15.85 L U B2 D R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L D' R F' R D F' L B' 
248. 15.93 R' D2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 F D' U2 L2 B' F' L D' U2 R 
249. 14.13 B2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 L' U2 F2 R2 U' B R D' F2 
250. 12.68 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 U F2 R' D' B R U B2 F' D2 U' B' 
251. 14.34 D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 B' D' R' U' F' R' U F' U' L2 
252. 16.29 R U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' R U F U F2 U' R' D2 B D' L 
253. 12.51 D2 L2 F2 R F2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' U2 D B' L2 B' L' D F' L' R2 F2 
254. 10.27 B2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L' D F R D' R2 B2 D L R 
255. 16.58 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B' F2 R2 F' R B2 D' B 
256. 14.09 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 F L' D2 U2 F L' U F R D2 
257. 10.25 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 R U' R F' L B' R' U2 B D 
258. 14.33 B' F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R B2 R U2 L2 U B2 F' R2 D2 R D F2 L' 
259. 9.19 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' D' B' D R F2 D B2 L R2 
260. 15.14 F' U F2 D B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R' D' U2 R' U' R' B' F' 
261. 13.52 U B U2 R F2 R F2 D' U2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R 
262. 11.31 B2 D2 R D2 L B2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 D' L F' D U2 F2 D2 R' B' 
263. 12.05 D' F U D R D F2 L F' R F2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 R' L' D2 
264. 14.85 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U L F L2 D' B' R B2 F' U L' 
265. 13.97 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 D' F L' R B2 D' R2 B' R2 F R' 
266. 10.42 F2 R D B R' U L2 U F' R' D2 F2 B2 L B2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' 
267. 12.54 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B D R' F' U2 L2 F2 R2 
268. 10.60 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 R' B F' R' F2 U' L' B D F' 
269. 11.93 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U2 B L' F R' B L' F2 U R' D 
270. 11.57 L2 B D' B' U2 R2 U' F R F2 R2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 F 
271. 14.05 U' R2 B2 R L D L' B' L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' 
272. 13.65 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L' F' U' B' F U2 B2 R F' U 
273. 9.50 L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 F L' B' R F2 U2 F D2 F' R 
274. 11.27 R' F2 D' F2 U2 D F D' F R2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 
275. 13.31 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F U R2 U2 L2 R' B U' R' B 
276. 11.48 F R B U F2 U F' B2 L F U2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 
277. 10.46 F' L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R B' U2 L R' F' L2 U L' F2 
278. 14.54 R' L2 D2 F L2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B D' F2 R' F' D2 L2 D' R2 
279. 15.72 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 U' L' R2 B2 D' U' F' L R2 B 
280. 12.22 F' D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L R' B' L2 F L' F2 D' B2 
281. 13.66 U2 L' D' L2 U' L2 B R' U D B2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U B 
282. 11.95 U R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' F' R D L B F' U' B U 
283. 14.09 U R L' U2 L2 B' D2 R' D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L 
284. 12.43 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 D B L' R' F2 R' U2 F U 
285. 11.97 F B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 B U' F2 R F D U2 
286. 14.81 U F2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F' L U B R' B F R' D U' 
287. 12.73 R' U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' B F L F' R2 B' L' D 
288. 13.41 L D2 F U L' D' R' F L U' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U 
289. 11.40 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R U L' D2 L B R2 D U2 
290. 11.33 B' D F' R2 F2 L' F' R2 F' B2 D R2 U' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 
291. 9.83 L2 U F' R2 D' F2 D' L2 F' D U2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 
292. 9.43 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R U' F' D' L' B U' F U B2 
293. 12.05 D R' D2 B' R' F2 L B2 D F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 
294. 12.64 D2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F L B F2 U' L' B2 D B F' 
295. 12.52 D' U2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' U2 R D' F R' F2 U2 B' R2 F 
296. 10.74 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 D L' B D U R' F' D2 R D' U 
297. 10.05 L2 F' L2 F' U2 B L2 B' L2 B2 R2 D R' B' U L' B' F D L2 R' 
298. 10.19 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B D' B U2 R' B2 L F R2 D2 R' 
299. 10.62 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 B F2 L U' B D' R' U' L2 F' U' 
300. 12.41 U2 R2 B L2 F2 L' B U' R B L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B' 
301. 12.32 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B L' B2 D R' U2 F U' F' L 
302. 13.62 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F' D2 U2 L D' R B L F U2 R' U' F' 
303. 14.29 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 F' R' D F' D2 L' B2 R' D2 B' L2 
304. 13.96 R2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L B' D' B2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 
305. 12.26 F' U2 L2 D L2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F' L B D' L2 U2 F L2 U' 
306. 13.18 B L2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 L B U B R' U' F R' B' R' 
307. 16.21 D R F2 B' U L F' R D' F2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 
308. 12.57 U B D2 F' R2 F R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 L R' D' F' U' L B D2 R' 
309. 10.30 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 B L' R' U' F' L' B' F' R' D2 B' 
310. 13.71 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 R F' D L U F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 
311. 15.29 U' F2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L B F2 R U F' R' B' U F' 
312. 10.41 B2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' B' U F' R2 F2 L F R' 
313. 10.26 D2 F U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U R' B' F' D B2 F' R D F2 
314. 12.83 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D' U2 F2 D L D' L' R2 B F2 U' B F R' 
315. 12.71 L U2 L B2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R B' F' D' F' R2 F' L F U2 B 
316. 17.26 F U' R D2 L2 D' L D U2 B2 R U2 R U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' 
317. 13.49 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' B F' L' B2 D L' B' 
318. 11.77 R L2 B R U' F U D' R2 B2 D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 B D2 F2 
319. 12.56 B' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D R' D B2 D' F D L2 R2 U 
320. 13.62 B2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' D U2 F' D2 U' R' D' L2 F' 
321. 15.88 L' D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 D L B F2 L2 D' F L2 U R2 
322. 14.01 B' L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' U' R B2 D2 U L' F2 R B' R 
323. 9.77 B' R' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 F' R F L F2 D' U2 F 
324. 11.13 B' D' R' F' L D' B' L2 U2 R B D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F 
325. 12.93 F2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B D L' B2 R L2 D2 B2 L B2 R' F2 R 
326. 14.04 D2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 R' B D B2 U' B2 L B2 L2 
327. 13.90 B D' L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 L U2 F D' L' B2 D R2 D' 
328. 16.17 U R F' U' F' L D2 F R F2 R L2 B2 L' F2 R F2 R2 B2 U' 
329. 11.37 D2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B L2 B2 D L' B' D F2 U 
330. 12.96 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U F L R F' L' U' L' B2 F D' U' 
331. 11.51 D2 B2 R2 D B' R U' B2 U' D2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' 
332. 12.28 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' R' B R D' F2 L2 U' 
333. 9.01 U' F' L' B2 R U' F' R2 U' B D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 D2 F2 B L2 
334. 13.12 R U2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 F D' B D' R' D2 L' B' L' U 
335. 9.68 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B L' F' R F U F D R' U' 
336. 13.36 U R F2 L2 B' D2 R2 U L2 F2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 B U2 
337. 14.76 R' F D2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 L2 U R' F2 D2 U B D' R2 D' 
338. 14.95 U' L' D2 R B2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B L B' U2 F U L2 U' B' 
339. 13.61 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B D2 B' U L2 F R' B2 F' D L' D2 R' 
340. 11.54 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 F D2 B2 D2 B' L' U2 R D2 B' D' F2 L' F' 
341. 12.04 D2 F D2 F U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 D L2 D F U2 L' D2 F D' 
342. 15.59 L' D' B2 L D' F2 B L' F2 U2 B L2 F' L2 D2 B U2 L2 B 
343. 15.56 B U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B L' B2 U L B' R B2 R2 B' U2 
344. 13.57 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 R B2 D R2 F 
345. 15.45 L2 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R' B2 R2 D' R' F' L' B' U' 
346. 11.63 D L2 D R2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 B' D L' R2 B R D B2 D2 
347. 12.21 R' D' L2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U F2 L2 F' L U' B2 D2 L' B' R B2 
348. 11.80 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 D L' U R' F R2 D' B D2 L' U2 
349. 12.28 F D2 L' U2 B2 F2 L U2 L' U2 R U2 F U' B2 R2 F D F D 
350. 13.95 B' L U2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L D B D' L R2 B2 D' B F2 
351. 16.09 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 R2 U R2 D' L' R' D2 F' D2 B D U2 L2 
352. 16.19 D L2 U2 F D F B L' D' F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 
353. 14.85 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' F' D B2 R B' D L' R2 B U 
354. 12.38 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F' R' U L' U R2 D' R2 B' F' 
355. 15.77 L B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D B' D2 F' L U' F R' D2 F2 
356. 16.17 D F' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B R2 U F' R' D' R F2 R' B' L2 
357. 12.33 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L U F' U' B' F L U L R2 
358. 9.70 U R2 D L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B L' D' R F L F' D B D 
359. 11.93 B' D2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U R2 F' D B R' U B' L' U' R2 
360. 11.62 F L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L B' L' D R' D F' R2 F2 
361. 14.49 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 L' D' L' U' F L2 U' L2 
362. 14.72 R L2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L' F U' F U B D2 L' U' 
363. 13.80 B R' F' U2 L B D L' U2 B2 U D2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B' 
364. 16.06 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' F2 U2 B' D B F2 D2 R 
365. 14.92 U' L2 R2 B' D2 F D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' R' D' R2 B L' B2 F2 
366. 19.16 U' B R2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 F R2 B' R D L R2 U2 L2 B U' F' 
367. 15.97 F2 U' L2 U B2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L U R' F D R' B2 D' L2 
368. 15.99 U R2 L U D' L U' R U D2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 F U2 
369. 11.37 R D R' L F B' L' U' F R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R 
370. 12.97 B L2 F U2 B U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 L' D' U2 R F R U' L' R' F 
371. 11.34 R2 F D' L2 F' L' D2 F' U L2 U' D2 R2 U R2 L2 D F2 R 
372. 11.22 U2 B' D2 F' D' L' F B2 U' F R2 F' R2 D2 F2 B R2 L2 U2 F 
373. 15.34 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 L' F2 U B' D' L U' B' R2 
374. 14.31 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F R B U2 R B2 R2 D' B F2 
375. 13.71 B2 U B2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B D R F D2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' B' 
376. 11.64 F B2 R D2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F D' F' R2 F2 L U2 F D' 
377. 14.19 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 B' R F2 D B D2 L' F' R D 
378. 14.87 L2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 L U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 D' L U' 
379. 13.01 R F' B2 L' U' L' B2 U' L D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D' R2 U' F2 
380. 13.09 L U R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L' U' F' R2 U R D B L2 
381. 11.58 R2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L R2 D2 R F D' U2 L2 R2 F U' R2 U' B 
382. 15.40 U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 R U2 R F2 U2 B' R2 D F2 U' L' B2 U B2 
383. 14.96 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 B' D B L U' F' U' L B' R2 
384. 13.06 U2 R2 L' F B' L2 B R U2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 B 
385. 13.84 L' R2 U2 B2 L' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R D L2 F' R2 U 
386. 14.08 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' D' R' B2 D2 R2 U' F' L U' 
387. 12.68 F' U F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L U2 F U F D2 U' B L 
388. 12.62 D2 F' L' U2 D' L D2 F' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' 
389. 14.89 F R' B R2 F D2 F2 L B' U' F2 L2 U D B2 U R2 L2 F2 
390. 15.99 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B F L' F D' U2 F' L2 D2 L' 
391. 10.80 B2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L D' B' F' R' D F L' F2 L' 
392. 17.08 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R B L' D2 F2 U B U2 F L' 
393. 10.41 U2 B' U2 R D R' B' U R' B2 D L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 
394. 10.13 U' F R2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' U' L F D' R' U' F2 R2 U 
395. 15.14 B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L' D B' U' F' L2 R2 B' D L 
396. 13.92 L2 U' R2 B' U2 R' L2 D L' U2 B' R2 B' R2 F D2 F2 B' 
397. 15.80 D R B2 U D2 R2 L F D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 
398. 11.60 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L' B R F U L' F' U' L R' 
399. 9.51 L U2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 F' U' L' U B R' U' R2 B2 
400. 15.48 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L2 B F L' U B2 U' R U2 B' U' 
401. 12.55 L B R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D' F' L R' B' L2 D' U' B 
402. 12.64 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L R' F' R F D' B' F L' D 
403. 11.90 D U2 B D2 L2 B F L2 U2 B U2 B2 D' F2 L R B2 U' R F 
404. 12.71 L R D2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 R' B' L2 U' L D' F2 L B F U' 
405. 16.74 L' F2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 D R B' D2 U2 L' B L' U' 
406. 11.54 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 B' R2 F R2 U L' U R' U F' R2 D' F2 D' 
407. 15.10 B R2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D' B L B' R' B2 R' F' R U 
408. 16.79 B' L' F2 D2 U2 L D2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 B R D R2 F L' R' B2 F2 
409. 9.97 F' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B D L2 R2 F' D' L' D' R' 
410. 11.69 F' R2 B D2 R' U' R B2 D F' L2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 
411. 13.79 L' F U2 F D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 R D L R U F' D2 F U' 
412. 12.25 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 R2 U' R2 B R2 D L R2 D L2 B R' F' 
413. 15.41 B D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' L B' L D' L2 F' R B2 F L' 
414. 14.51 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 F D' L B D' R U' L R2 U2 
415. 13.10 L' U' B2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 D R2 U2 B L2 D' L' 
416. 17.17 D L2 U' B2 R B2 D2 L2 F' L B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L2 
417. 14.42 L R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F' U B2 D' U2 B' 
418. 12.96 D B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 B R' F L B R D U L2 R' 
419. 10.31 L2 D U L2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 U' B' L2 F' D' L2 F2 D' L' B' F2 
420. 11.93 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B U2 F2 D' L2 R' D F' U2 B L B' 
421. 16.41 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' D F' U B D2 R' F' R' D 
422. 15.94 R2 F R2 D2 B F R2 B' L2 F' R' U F L' R2 F2 U' L2 B' F 
423. 13.38 D' F2 D R B R' F' R B R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 
424. 13.29 U L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' D U' B' R2 U B2 R F' 
425. 12.72 L F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U B2 F D' L D' U' R D2 
426. 11.15 R D2 B' R2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 D' R B2 R U F D R 
427. 11.32 D2 F2 D U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 B F2 D' F U F' U L' D2 R' 
428. 13.08 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' F R2 D' B2 L' U2 R2 
429. 11.53 F2 R' F B L B' D' L U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L' 
430. 15.02 B D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U B U F R B2 F' L2 U 
431. 15.41 D F R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F R D2 L' D B D' U' R' U 
432. 9.52 U D' R' L B D' L' U' F' L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 
433. 9.83 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 U' B' R2 U B' L' F2 D B2 U2 B' 
434. 12.46 L2 R U2 B2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 D B2 F' R' D2 B R2 U L' U' 
435. 13.76 L2 D U L2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B U2 R U R D R2 U' F' R2 
436. 14.68 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 L B' L2 F' D R D' U L2 
437. 13.37 R' D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 R' F' L' U' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 
438. 11.96 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L' B U2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 D' U' 
439. 18.22 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B2 L' D2 R' U2 B' D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R D 
440. 13.78 D2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B F' L R F U' F L2 U' R' B2 
441. 10.14 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R U' L' B R B' L' F L U 
442. 12.93 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B' L' U2 R' D' L2 
443. 8.73 L' F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U' B' U F D L2 B' D2 L U2 
444. 13.27 R' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 D2 U2 F' L' R2 U R2 U' L R' D2 
445. 8.81 F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 B R U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F' R' 
446. 12.17 F R' U' B2 D' L F U' R U2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R B2 U 
447. 13.97 U B D R2 F' U2 L2 U' L U2 F2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B 
448. 11.91 L2 F B' R' L' F L D' R' F L2 F2 B D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 
449. 11.53 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 R D F' R' F D2 L' F U' L2 
450. 14.98 U B2 F2 L' F2 L' R' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 B' U L' R2 F' R 
451. 11.20 B2 R U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L R' U2 R' F L D B2 D2 R2 F' L D 
452. 14.86 R U2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 R D' L2 B' F D' B2 R D2 R' 
453. 13.11 U2 R' U B U2 R L' F D R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' D2 L2 U 
454. 13.83 B2 D2 L2 B' F L2 F' R2 D2 F' U' F2 L' U2 L U' B2 R' U' B 
455. 15.77 U' D2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L' R' U2 L B2 F' D' L2 R' U2 B' L' R 
456. 18.20 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' D' L2 F' L' F' R' B R2 U2 F2 
457. 9.52 F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R U2 F R U2 F2 U2 R' U' B F' L2 
458. 11.14 F U2 F2 U' L' U' D2 B D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 L2 F 
459. 12.61 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U2 F' L2 U F' R' F2 D' F L' U' 
460. 15.68 L B2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 F D U B L R B R2 B D2 
461. 10.86 U' R2 B L D' L2 B2 R B' L F B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 
462. 16.13 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' F R' U R D R' U2 L2 F2 
463. 11.57 B2 L2 B L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B D2 R D2 U R D B2 F D2 U B 
464. 10.32 F' U F' U D B D L' B U2 F D2 B R2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 
465. 13.89 B' F2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' D B' F2 U' R B F' L2 B' 
466. 16.00 L D' B2 R2 D L2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 R' D R' B' D2 U' F' L2 
467. 12.81 F2 U2 R2 U R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B L D L' B2 D F' U L R 
468. 19.62 U' L2 F' L' D R F D B2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B R2 U2 D2 R 
469. 14.44 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' L R2 D' U2 F L2 B 
470. 14.59 F' D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U L U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R D' 
471. 16.13 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 D' B U R D U' F' U' B' 
472. 18.57 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B L U' R2 U' R' D' U' 
473. 15.55 B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L' R2 B R2 U B2 U2 F L' R2 
474. 13.41 B U' L2 R2 D F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D B D B U B2 L D U2 R' 
475. 17.88 F' L2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 U' R' U L' D L2 D B' D2 R 
476. 11.14 U2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 U L' D B2 U2 B' L B2 U2 F2 
477. 13.33 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 R' U2 F L B2 D U' B U2 R' D2 
478. 17.15 L2 F2 D B2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' D L' F' L2 R U2 L2 
479. 14.04 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D F L U' F' D' R' B' D2 R' F' 
480. 12.27 D2 B' L F L F U L2 F' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L 
481. 12.63 B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D U L2 U' F2 B' R U' L' R D B2 U' B' L' 
482. 10.66 L' B R U' F' D2 B U R L D2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 R L2 U 
483. 14.42 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U' L' R B' U2 F D' L' R2 U F2 
484. 15.64 B' U' B R2 B2 D L2 F' L F U2 F' B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' 
485. 14.00 B L2 B2 D2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U2 L B' U' R' D' U2 B2 F' U B' D' 
486. 13.48 R2 U' B' L D R2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2 
487. 17.59 F2 B R' F B' R2 L B' U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L2 
488. 13.45 R2 F B' U' R' F2 U' F L B2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 
489. 17.02 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R U F D L' B2 R' D2 B' U2 
490. 18.58 D2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 F' U2 F L2 F' U L R2 F' D U L D' R D2 
491. 13.41 B' R2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 D B R2 F U' B2 U2 R 
492. 17.81 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F U2 F' U L R2 D' L2 R B' U2 F2 R 
493. 13.03 B U2 F D2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2 B2 L' U2 B U F U2 R2 D' L' 
494. 14.40 L D' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U B D' U2 B R' D' F2 
495. 15.56 D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 F' L' F U' F' L' D B' U L2 
496. 17.17 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F R' D' B2 D L' D B' D' L' F' 
497. 11.83 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U' B D' L' R F' R' F' R 
498. 15.75 U' D2 R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F' L' U' L' F L' R D U F' 
499. 16.57 D' L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' R B2 L2 F2 D U F L R B' 
500. 19.03 B' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 F2 D F' U' L U B2 R' U2 L'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2016)

13.29 first 3x3 solve of 2016 

first skewb avg12 was 3.45 with cold hands


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 1, 2016)

PB Pyraminx Ao12: 3.27
Dat worst time.
Also solves 6-10 are a 2.99 Ao5
3.70
3.18
3.53
3.59
3.21
(2.07)
2.99
3.49
2.81
3.16
2.99
(3.95)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 1, 2016)

6.971, 6.588, 6.758, 9.026, 8.326 = 7.340

3 1LLL 6s in a row, last 6 was ZBLL. .017 from PB.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 1, 2016)

3x3 
Ao100: 13.66 Pb by .8 of a second
Ao12: 12.57
Ao5: 11.7
Mo3: 10.72


----------



## sqAree (Jan 1, 2016)

3x3 pb ao50: 20.00. ARE YOU KIDDING ME


----------



## CHJ (Jan 1, 2016)

managed to get 70% (343/493) of ZBLL done before the new year was over


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 1, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.971, 6.588, 6.758, 9.026, 8.326 = 7.340
> 
> 3 1LLL 6s in a row, last 6 was ZBLL. .017 from PB.



jeez full 1LLL actually seems faster....well done


----------



## biscuit (Jan 1, 2016)

16.98 ao5 first of the year. Eh.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 1, 2016)

5x5 PB ao5, pretty nice

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-1
avg of 5: 1:14.42

Time List:
1. 1:11.48 D2 R2 L' D' Bw2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 B2 Bw2 Uw' L2 D2 Rw' B' U' B U Fw Dw U2 Bw2 Uw2 U Rw U2 R2 Lw D2 R L2 Lw' Uw Lw2 F' Uw2 U2 F Rw2 Dw2 D Rw' B' D2 Rw2 B F Lw' Bw L' D L B R L' D 
2. (1:19.99) R B' D' Rw Dw Rw2 L Lw2 U' F2 B' Fw Lw' Fw D2 Lw' Dw L2 Uw2 Bw Fw Uw' B2 D2 Uw Fw2 R' U Lw' D' Rw Lw' Dw' Bw' Rw L F Uw' Lw2 B2 F2 D F2 Bw' R' Bw2 R Fw2 Lw Rw B' R' F2 Bw' L Dw' Lw' Fw' R' U 
3. (1:09.92) L' Bw' Dw2 D R2 U' R' Dw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 R' F' B' R2 U Lw L' R2 Dw2 U' F' Dw D F' Bw2 Dw Rw2 Fw' R2 U F2 U' L' F L' Lw' Rw Bw' F R B Dw' R' F2 Bw' Fw U' Bw' D Bw' L2 D Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Dw' L Uw B 
4. 1:16.93 Uw L Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw2 D' L2 R' F' B' L Fw' R Rw' Lw D2 Bw' U2 Lw Rw' R F Bw Fw' B Rw2 U Fw2 Dw2 R2 Fw2 R F Fw' B2 Uw L Uw L Rw F2 Fw' Rw F L2 Rw' R' Bw2 Fw' L Lw Bw' D' U' Dw' F2 Lw Dw' B2 
5. 1:14.83 U2 B R' D' Uw2 Fw B' Lw2 F D' F' Fw2 Uw Fw' R' U Lw L' R Fw' Dw2 F2 D Bw' R' Dw F' L U Uw' Dw' B Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw F2 Bw Uw2 L2 Bw2 F2 R2 U Dw D' R Fw2 Bw' Lw' F2 D' F U'


----------



## jonlin (Jan 2, 2016)

1:08.20 megaminx pb single and
(1:10.76), (1:21.81), 1:19.17, 1:15.69, 1:15.47 = 1:16.78 pb ao5

I'm getting a bit better.


----------



## kake123 (Jan 2, 2016)

4BLD near success!!

Memo: 50min and written on paper
Execution: 4-5 failed attempts because of unfamilarity with centers (execution wise), last attempt 14mins and I forgot to fix corner parity

Will attempt again later today.

P.S. Not sure if anyone in Singapore has ever attempted this. If so then I will make history.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2016)

mega stuff

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:18.606
Worst Time: 1:39.382
Session Avg: 1:29.124
Session Mean: 1:29.102
Individual Times: 
1:32.597, 1:31.212, (1:18.606), (1:39.382), 1:21.574, 1:27.277, 1:31.212, 1:25.243, 1:35.447, 1:33.280, 1:28.023, 1:25.382




kake123 said:


> P.S. Not sure if anyone in Singapore has ever attempted this. If so then I will make history.



Dwayne Lee (3BLD NR holder) has had many successes in 4BLD.


----------



## kake123 (Jan 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Dwayne Lee (3BLD NR holder) has had many successes in 4BLD.



Well being 2nd is not too bad I guess


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Well being 2nd is not too bad I guess



True. You can be the first one to do 5BLD. Are you going for Singapore Open by the way?


----------



## kake123 (Jan 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> True. You can be the first one to do 5BLD. Are you going for Singapore Open by the way?



Still thinking about it, but truth is I still haven't bought a blindfold. Where did you get yours?


----------



## asacuber (Jan 2, 2016)

5. 16.192 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 L D2 L U2 F' U R B2 U2 R' U F2 R

First solve of 2016... above average

E: OMG PB wat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-2
avg of 5: 12.704

Time List:
1. (11.008) U' D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R F2 L D' B' D2 U2 L2 B R B 
2. 12.313 R2 F L2 F U2 L2 B L2 D2 B' U' R' B2 R' U F R2 U L2 R2 
3. 12.896 D' B2 L F' R2 L B' U' R' F2 U D F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D 
4. (18.976) U' B U2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L' B2 R' D' F' U' B D' R2 
5. 12.904 R' B2 D U F2 D' R2 U R2 U' B D2 R' U R F D L2 F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Still thinking about it, but truth is I still haven't bought a blindfold. Where did you get yours?


Not sure. It's always been in my house. You could just borrow one on the competition day.


----------



## kake123 (Jan 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Not sure. It's always been in my house. You could just borrow one on the competition day.



Thanks and noted. If I decide to go, I will be competing in 5x5-7x7, 3BLD, MultiBLD and maybe 4BLD.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 2, 2016)

SMASHED 4 PB's IN 1 PYRA SESSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1.66 PYRA SINGLE
3.83 ao5 WITH 1.66 AND COUNTING 2.13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol 1.66 was a V skip : D


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 2, 2016)

WOAH 4x4 PB!!!!!! 2nd Solve of the session

50.43 - previous was 53.99


----------



## asacuber (Jan 2, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> SMASHED 4 PB's IN 1 PYRA SESSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1.66 PYRA SINGLE
> 3.83 ao5 WITH 1.66 AND COUNTING 2.13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Do you use L4E Or Keyhole?


----------



## KRAMIST (Jan 2, 2016)

2x2 PB!!!!!!!! 


1. 1.18 U R F2 R U R2 F U' R

AO12 : Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-2
avg of 12: 5.78

Time List:
1. 5.74 U F R' F' U F U' F2 R' 
2. 6.76 R F' U2 R2 F R2 U R U' 
3. 2.50 U' F R' F2 R U F2 R U' 
4. 5.90 U' R' F2 R F' R2 F' U' R' 
5. (1.18) U R F2 R U R2 F U' R 
6. (8.72) U' R U F2 U F' U2 R F2 
7. 5.55 F2 U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F' R' 
8. 6.99 U' F U F2 R' U2 R F R2 
9. 8.07 R F2 R U' F2 U R F2 U 
10. 5.76 F2 R2 F U' R' F2 R' U2 R' 
11. 4.68 F' U F' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 
12. 5.82 F2 U' R2 F U' R' U' F' R'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 2, 2016)

5x5 pb single 50.57

B' Uw2 Bw' Lw' Fw' L2 Bw' D Bw2 Rw Uw' F2 L' U Uw Dw R2 F L' Lw Rw R2 Uw2 Bw' U Fw' L R2 Fw2 Dw R' Bw2 Rw Bw Dw L Rw Fw B Uw F' Fw' U' Uw2 Dw Bw2 B2 L' Lw Bw' L Uw Dw2 B' L Lw2 R2 Fw2 U D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2016)

5x5 with redux, I'm super inconsistent. 1:3x.xx avg with only 2 solves that are 1:3x.xx 

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:19.206
Worst Time: 1:47.623
Session Avg: 1:34.373
Session Mean: 1:34.213
Individual Times: 
(1:19.206), 1:33.147, 1:45.519, 1:27.710, 1:25.476, 1:27.342, (1:47.623), 1:45.486, 1:29.712, 1:28.244, 1:45.120, 1:35.982


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 2, 2016)

2:37.84, (2:34.00), 2:38.48, (2:44.11), 2:34.83 = 2:37.05 7x7 ao5 pb


----------



## biscuit (Jan 2, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Do you use L4E Or Keyhole?



He said he got a V skip, so he either doesn't use keyhole, or he uses both (and maybe more and his speed)


----------



## Themagicman03 (Jan 2, 2016)

3x3 Pb Average of 5! My hands are literally shaking right now.
(9.84)
10.82
19.70
9.92
11.16
=10.63 Average!
For reference I average around high 12 seconds


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 2, 2016)

11.761 OH ao12
12.006, 11.539, 10.503, 12.272, 12.741, 13.105, 17.279, 9.233, 11.639, 11.160, 11.948, 10.700

2 sune skips, 1 antisune skip and tons of 2GLL.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 2, 2016)

This solve confuses me... It's PB but I have no clue how. The solution is nice, but not THAT nice, and my execution was awful.

5. (11.26) L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U' R B' F' R' D2 B2 L' D R

y //inspection
F L F L D R' //cross with two free pairs
U' L' U' y R' U' R //f2l 1
y' R U' R' L' U' L //f2l 2
y U' F R' F' R //f2l 3
y' R' F R F' //f2l 4 and oll skip

G perm


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 2, 2016)

ouch. posssible PB fail. the 8.17 was a gperm but I did an a perm and then a uperm lol

Average of 12: 8.98
1. 8.07 R F D' L B L2 U2 D2 L F' R2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2
2. 8.69 D2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 L B2 D2 L' B' R2 F2 D2 L B' R' U B
3. 8.41 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' U' R' D' U' L' B R2 D' U2 F
4. 8.74 L2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 R B' L R2 B U' F L2 D' U'
5. 8.17 R2 L' U F' D L B U D F R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U'
6. 11.52 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U R' D R2 F' L U2 B' U' B
7. 8.46 D B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L R2 D F' D2 L2 B' D2 B'
8. 8.72 R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 L' F U' R' D2 L R2 D2 B' L
9. 8.67 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' L2 B' R2 B' D' B2 D U L F D' B2 L' F2
10. (17.50) R U2 B U2 B2 R' U D' R U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 D2 B
11. (7.17) L2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 D R2 D F R' F' L' D' R D2 B2 D2 B D'
12. 10.37 R D2 B2 D2 L' R' U2 F2 L F2 R U' R D R' D2 B R' U F' L2


----------



## Lid (Jan 2, 2016)

Square-1, beats my 1 year+ old a12, also possible best a5, _16.562_

19.655, (24.088), 20.133, (13.122), 17.019, 18.725, 19.146, _18.823, 17.900, 17.586, 13.159, 14.199_ = *17.635*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> 11.761 OH ao12
> 12.006, 11.539, 10.503, 12.272, 12.741, 13.105, 17.279, 9.233, 11.639, 11.160, 11.948, 10.700
> 
> 2 sune skips, 1 antisune skip and tons of 2GLL.



What on earth.


----------



## TMarshall (Jan 2, 2016)

sq1 fun

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-2
avg of 5: 12.34

Time List:
1. 9.95 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
2. 14.47 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(1, -2) 
3. (9.76) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. (18.04) (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
5. 12.62 (0, 2)/(-2, -2)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/

first 9 was a CP skip, second was fullstep  (first fullstep sub-10)
pb by about .8

Also first sub-NAR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 2, 2016)

second best OH solve, even fullstep. It was a 2gll I didn't know, so I did 2 sune + U perm

(11.96) L U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B F' R' D U F' D2 U' L2


----------



## Cale S (Jan 2, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> 11.761 OH ao12
> 12.006, 11.539, 10.503, 12.272, 12.741, 13.105, 17.279, 9.233, 11.639, 11.160, 11.948, 10.700
> 
> 2 sune skips, 1 antisune skip and tons of 2GLL.



WR tomorrow pls


----------



## JamesDanko (Jan 3, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> 11.761 OH ao12
> 12.006, 11.539, 10.503, 12.272, 12.741, 13.105, 17.279, 9.233, 11.639, 11.160, 11.948, 10.700
> 
> 2 sune skips, 1 antisune skip and tons of 2GLL.



Holy crap.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 3, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Do you use L4E Or Keyhole?



All L4E


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 3, 2016)

27.57 4x4 single with Hoya, 10.08 fullstep OH single, 3.30 2x2 average

Had a great time at South East Texas Open!


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 3, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> 27.57 4x4 single with Hoya, 10.08 fullstep OH single, 3.30 2x2 average
> 
> Had a great time at South East Texas Open!



nice. I didn't know you used hoya.. You should do some example solves pls. This would help me so much. No one fast has put any hoya example solves up


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 3, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> nice. I didn't know you used hoya.. You should do some example solves pls. This would help me so much. No one fast has put any hoya example solves up



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPhcCv6MGP4
In Korean, but he's very fast (32 official average) and you should be able to follow along fairly easily.


----------



## kake123 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes!! FINALLY!!!! FINALLY!!!!

4BLD FIRST Success (after 4-5 failed attempts)

Total time taken was 50min 32.63s

This "officially" makes me the 2nd Singaporean to accomplish such a feat.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 3, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Yes!! FINALLY!!!! FINALLY!!!!
> 
> 4BLD FIRST Success (after 4-5 failed attempts)
> 
> ...



Nice, hope you get a success at Singapore Open! (if you're going)


----------



## Julian (Jan 3, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> PB Pyraminx Ao12: 3.27
> Dat worst time.
> Also solves 6-10 are a 2.99 Ao5
> (3.70)
> ...


Damn, nice.

(6.30) F R2 F' D F' U' D2 R F U' B2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 F2

y2 U L F' D L'
U2 R U' R2 U R
L U' L'
U R U' R' U' L' U' L
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
F U R U' R' F'
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

normal, easy


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> 27.57 4x4 single with Hoya


Congrats ;_;


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 3, 2016)

1:10.29 megaminx single


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> PB Pyraminx Ao12: 3.27
> Dat worst time.
> Also solves 6-10 are a 2.99 Ao5
> (3.70)
> ...


Your worst time isn't your worst time?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2016)

did a big 6x6 session, that's enough cubing for today
stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 2:12.68
worst time: 2:51.23

current mo3: 2:43.34 (σ = 6.89)
best mo3: 2:18.50 (σ = 5.58)

current avg5: 2:34.57 (σ = 8.40)
best avg5: 2:19.73 (σ = 1.95)

current avg12: 2:30.87 (σ = 8.53)
best avg12: 2:25.32 (σ = 7.43)

current avg50: 2:29.36 (σ = 7.20)
best avg50: 2:29.36 (σ = 7.20)

session avg: 2:29.36 (σ = 7.20)
session mean: 2:29.47


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 3, 2016)

Some practise for Cubelonia...
Finished with an 8.62 Average after 200 solves.
Me is satisfied.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 3, 2016)

A good average:
Average of 5: 9.84
1. 9.88 F' R2 B F L2 U2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L' R2 D U' R B2 F2 D2 L' F
2. (11.93) L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B2 D' F L U' R' B D L2 D' F'
3. 9.75 F U' L2 U2 L B' R U' F' B2 L2 B2 R2 L U2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2
4. 9.89 D' L' B R' L2 U L2 D F R2 F2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L' B2 L D2
5. (9.38) R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U L B L F' U2 L' R2 B2 D' 

But the reason I'm posting this is the first solve, cool:

z2
L F R2 U' R' D' //EO + block (6/6)
B2 R' L' U R L2 U' L' //Line + another block (8/14)
U' L' U L //Finish left block (4/18)
R' U2 R U R' U' R //Finish F2l (7/25)
U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L //COLL (14/39)
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R //EPLL (12/51)

Nice start, really smooth execution.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 3, 2016)

Official 6.xx Pyra avg, humble brag


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Official 6.xx Pyra avg, humble brag



unofficial 6.32 pyra avg (yesterday, in prep for pyra finals)


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 3, 2016)

now know H and Pi COLL sets


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 3, 2016)

7.99 ao 50.
edit: 7.92.
edit2: 8.01 ao 100.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2016)

Full T ZBLL. Only took 8 days.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 3, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Full T ZBLL. Only took 8 days.



how do you have time to practise, make incredible videos, AND learn algs???


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 3, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Your worst time isn't your worst time?



whoops 



Julian said:


> Damn, nice.



thanks!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 3, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> nice. I didn't know you used hoya.. You should do some example solves pls. This would help me so much. No one fast has put any hoya example solves up



I don't actually use Hoya as my main method nowadays, but I'm tempted to switch back to Hoya because Yau is really boring.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> how do you have time to practise, make incredible videos, AND learn algs???



Learning algs is my practice haha. Typically when I finish working I just start learning algs and chat with friends.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 3, 2016)

I have decided to learn some ZBLL's, starting with the U set since T Marshall has some nice videos with good algs for it. Learned 2 already 

Also I'll start a thread for that


Spoiler



jk, I won't xD


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 3, 2016)

10:66 3x3 average of 100, 8.99 average of 5, and a 9.94 average of 12.


----------



## Torch (Jan 4, 2016)

Sophie Chan 9.04 SQ-1 single NAR: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1315&cat=12&rnd=2


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2016)

Torch said:


> Sophie Chan 9.04 SQ-1 single NAR: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1315&cat=12&rnd=2



It's NAR! *deafening screaming*


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 4, 2016)

official 10.4 single in an 18 second average


----------



## Julian (Jan 4, 2016)

(6.21) L2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L D' U'

z2 U F R' F
L U'
L2 U2 L U' L' U L
U R' U' R U2 R' U
R2 U2 R' U' R U R'
r U R' U' M U R U' R'
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 4, 2016)

Julian said:


> (6.21) L2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L D' U'
> 
> z2 U F R' F
> L U'
> ...



A better LL: M' y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' S'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2016)

11.13 3x3 single!  2nd best. Missed a built pair, but it paid off with an OLL skip.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 11.13 3x3 single!  2nd best. Missed a built pair, but it paid off with an OLL skip.



sub9 official gogogo


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 4, 2016)

well then

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-3
avg of 5: 15.24

Time List:
1. 15.12 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -4)/ 
2. 16.41 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
3. (24.90) (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -2) 
4. 14.21 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
5. (10.85) (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -5)

EDIT: Never mind I beat it.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-3
avg of 5: 13.87

Time List:
1. 14.21 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
2. (10.85) (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -5) 
3. (16.75) (-2, -3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. 15.54 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0) 
5. 11.87 (-3, -4)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 4, 2016)

ZBLL L at 33.3334% and The day is yet young.
Also Pi at 46%. 
248 algs learnt. This is just over half of ZBLL! Or 69.5% of my goal of ZBLL minus S/AS. The end is not so distant now


----------



## Kudz (Jan 4, 2016)

6.96 single w/ OLLs skip and V perm
F2L was soo eazy, but V perm ruined everything..


----------



## Hari (Jan 4, 2016)

1:43.54 megaminx ao50. Almost 8-10 seconds faster than my previous times. Lubing the mega sure paid off. Also had a 1:33.70 ao5 and a 1:22.48 single.


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 4, 2016)

3 10.x ZB method singles and one 9.99 that should have been sub 9. Lockup on ZBLL out of pure excitement. my LL is improving. I can perform ZBLL faster than my OLL/PLL times a lot now


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2016)

Decided to do some square-1 solves

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-4
solves/total: 204/205

single
best: 9.15
worst: 33.15

mean of 3
current: 20.31 (σ = 3.16)
best: 12.20 (σ = 2.99)

avg of 5
current: 20.31 (σ = 3.16)
best: 12.77 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 12
current: 18.24 (σ = 2.86)
best: 13.93 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 50
current: 16.12 (σ = 1.99)
best: 15.06 (σ = 2.03)

avg of 100
current: 16.31 (σ = 2.26)
best: 15.75 (σ = 2.12)

Average: 16.17 (σ = 2.21)
Mean: 16.35


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 4, 2016)

11.46 ao100

Wut


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 4, 2016)

2:17.82 5x5 PB ao12 with the new AoChuang

Time List:
1. 2:16.31 
2. 2:24.01 
3. *(2:46.12) * 
4. 2:06.14 
5. 2:10.26 
6. 2:11.22 
7. 2:21.10 
8. 2:32.50 
9. *(2:04.05) * 
10. 2:16.38 
11. 2:31.97 
12. 2:08.28


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 4, 2016)

5x5 GJ
stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 1:14.94
worst time: 1:36.76

current mo3: 1:24.96 (σ = 3.34)
best mo3: 1:17.47 (σ = 2.14)

current avg5: 1:23.23 (σ = 2.07)
*best avg5: 1:16.89 (σ = 1.57)*

current avg12: 1:21.32 (σ = 3.68)
*best avg12: 1:19.23 (σ = 2.78)*

session avg: 1:22.39 (σ = 4.58)
session mean: 1:22.73


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2016)

18.47 3x3 PB avg100


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> ZBLL L at 33.3334% and The day is yet young.
> Also Pi at 46%.
> 248 algs learnt. This is just over half of ZBLL! Or 69.5% of my goal of ZBLL minus S/AS. The end is not so distant now



Only 33%? Buddy, you better be scared of me


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 4, 2016)

The G4 is nice, even though I've only had it for about 15 mins.
5. (38.10) Uw' B' R2 U' F' L2 B' Uw U2 Rw2 D2 F L2 R2 D' R Uw' U' F R' D F' B2 R2 Rw2 D' Uw L' Uw2 R B' Rw' Fw2 F B2 D2 F' L' U' L


----------



## Torch (Jan 4, 2016)

Random LL skip OH, the time was 17.10:

U2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F L2 R F' U2 B D' F L' U' B2 D 

x y R' D' L D 
U y' R U R2 U' R 
U y R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 L' U L U y' R U R' U R U' R'
U' y' R U' R' U
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U

48/17.10= 2.81 TPS


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 4, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Only 33%? Buddy, you better be scared of me


Today is a new day. Rumours have begun to reach my ears of a nub. Thou shalt not win.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Today is a new day. Rumours have begun to reach my ears of a nub. Thou shalt not win.



I'll be starting L in the next couple days or so. I predict a one week finish for L


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 4, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'll be starting L in the next couple days or so. I predict a one week finish for L



oooOOOOO. This is gonna be close. You learn algs faster but I have a head start of 33.333%. why wait?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 4, 2016)

13.42 ao5!! 
Remove the +2 rule. Nuff said


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> oooOOOOO. This is gonna be close. You learn algs faster but I have a head start of 33.333%. why wait?



I'm letting U and T settle in my mind just to make sure it's solid before jumping into another one. :3
So far so good.


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 4, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm letting U and T settle in my mind just to make sure it's solid before jumping into another one. :3
> So far so good.




fair enough. thats the hardest part I think. you going for a sub 8 official avg this year?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 4, 2016)

2:09.56 6x6 PB single, 1:50 redux. No parity.


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 4, 2016)

251 algs learnt. Geez I have come a long way since june. LESS THAN 100 TO GO


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> fair enough. thats the hardest part I think. you going for a sub 8 official avg this year?



I mean, that'd be awesome but realistically probably won't happen. I'd be happy with sub 8.5 haha.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 251 algs learnt. Geez I have come a long way since june. LESS THAN 100 TO GO



Vgj! 

Btw, how many ZBLS cases do you know? Or do you just do VHLS?


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 4, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Vgj!
> 
> Btw, how many ZBLS cases do you know? Or do you just do VHLS?



Thanks!
Just VHLS/ semi intuitive EO ......for now. I will definitely be learning some ZBLS algs soon.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 4, 2016)

2:29.68 ao12 and 2:25.89 ao5 PB's yay
also 2:33 mo20


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 4, 2016)

Two ZBLL solves back to back. 6.02 and 8.3

EDTI: 

WAT 4 IN A ROW.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-4
avg of 5: 8.001

Time List:
1. 8.116[ZBLL] U R D' L B' L B2 D' F L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L 
2. (9.963[zbll]) U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B2 F D2 L2 B R U F R' D' L' D2 R2 F' 
3. (7.169[ZBLL]) U2 L R2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 R' F' D' R2 B U2 L R U' L D 
4. 7.997[ZBLL] F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' U L D B R F' L2 U 
5. 7.889 D2 L2 U' R2 U L F' B' D' F2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 5, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Two ZBLL solves back to back. 6.02 and 8.3
> 
> EDTI:
> 
> ...


O.O Gogogo sub-8 2016


----------



## Cale S (Jan 5, 2016)

learned how to always avoid OLL parity on 4x4 and now I feel like a wizard 

used it to get a 40.28 pb single 
I could probably be faster if I didn't have to use an awful YuSu missing multiple internals


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> learned how to always avoid OLL parity on 4x4 and now I feel like a wizard
> 
> used it to get a 40.28 pb single
> I could probably be faster if I didn't have to use an awful YuSu missing multiple internals



Where did you learn to do that?!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> learned how to always avoid OLL parity on 4x4 and now I feel like a wizard
> 
> used it to get a 40.28 pb single
> I could probably be faster if I didn't have to use an awful YuSu missing multiple internals



Wut is that possible? How (0_0)


I got my first Sub-1:15 on 5x5 the other day! 1:14.91. I also think I'm globally sub-1:30 now. I'm extremely I'm very inconsistent though. Also, I got like a 12 second solve on 3x3 OH but the timer malfunctioned..


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> learned how to always avoid OLL parity on 4x4 and now I feel like a wizard
> 
> used it to get a 40.28 pb single
> I could probably be faster if I didn't have to use an awful YuSu missing multiple internals



TEACH ME YOUR WAYSSSS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2016)

15.07 OH PB ao5, 15.79 ao12 PB


----------



## Cale S (Jan 5, 2016)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> Where did you learn to do that?!





NewCuber000 said:


> Wut is that possible? How (0_0)





YouCubing said:


> TEACH ME YOUR WAYSSSS



1. Determine whether or not scramble has parity in wings
2. Solve centers while counting whether you do an odd or even number of quarter slice turns
3. For the 3rd center, if doing r' will give odd parity, instead do U2 r U2 r'
4. Finish solve like normal, just don't do any weird r U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r stuff and you won't get OLL parity

I also have some ideas for preventing PLL parity...


----------



## KevinG (Jan 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> learned how to always avoid OLL parity on 4x4 and now I feel like a wizard
> 
> used it to get a 40.28 pb single
> I could probably be faster if I didn't have to use an awful YuSu missing multiple internals



Teach pls

Edit: nvm


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 1. Determine whether or not scramble has parity in wings
> 2. Solve centers while counting whether you do an odd or even number of quarter slice turns
> 3. For the 3rd center, if doing r' will give odd parity, instead do U2 r U2 r'
> 4. Finish solve like normal, just don't do any weird r U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r stuff and you won't get OLL parity
> ...


but that takes way too long doesn't it?


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 5, 2016)

updated sig. Designed to intimidate a certain someone.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> updated sig. Designed to intimidate a certain someone.



See sig. I fear no man.


----------



## ljacob332 (Jan 5, 2016)

3 by 3 18.66 pb ao5 lol I suck but oh well im using 2 look ll with an ok f2l


----------



## nalralz (Jan 5, 2016)

FINALLY SUB 3 ON 2x2!!! Learning CLL is paying off! CLL was used on every solve. I was very lucky though.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-4
avg of 5: 2.96

Time List:
1. 3.23 F' U R2 F' U' R2 F R' U' 
2. (3.27) F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R 
3. 2.78 U' F' R2 F U F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
4. (1.71) U' R' F R U' F' U' R' U' 
5. 2.87 R' F' R2 F U2 F R' F2 U'


----------



## biscuit (Jan 5, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I mean, that'd be awesome but realistically probably won't happen. I'd be happy with sub 8.5 haha.



For all you know, you might not even get another sub 9  Don't set your goals to high Chris!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 5, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> See sig. I fear no man.



"I am no man" *pulls off helmet* *stabs in the mouth*


----------



## biscuit (Jan 5, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> See sig. I fear no man.



#beatOLLiverToFullZBLLChris


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> #beatOLLiverToFullZBLLChris



biscuits now enemy


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> #beatOLLiverToFullZBLLChris



your sig. :'(


----------



## biscuit (Jan 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> biscuits now enemy



See, Chris lives a few hours from me, versus about as far away as possible. Plus there is a chance he might actually sleep in my house if he decides to come to a KC comp instead of being nub and taking money for a "mere hobby" of his. Shoot, now I've made enemies of both of you... #OLLiverBeatChrisToFullZBLL



Spoiler



I'm kidding Chris. #ChrisBeatOLLiverToFullZBLL





Rubiks560 said:


> your sig. :'(



Like it?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Like it?



Not only that, he's also a stalker


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Not only that, he's also a stalker



I'm very confused as to what I was doing right there. Looks like I was taking a picture, but I didn't take any pictures of competitors at nats...weird xD

edit:

actually maybe that is me doing video. My head is bent quite a bit for that to be a still pic.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 5, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm very confused as to what I was doing right there. Looks like I was taking a picture, but I didn't take any pictures of competitors at nats...weird xD
> 
> edit:
> 
> actually maybe that is me doing video. My head is bent quite a bit for that to be a still pic.



Yeah, but I was also wondering why that didn't make the video. Am I too slow for you?  (yes I understand not everything makes the final cut it was a joke)


----------



## biscuit (Jan 5, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Not only that, he's also a stalker



Sig updated!


----------



## NeilH (Jan 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Sig updated!



your sig is kind of rude, i would change it


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 5, 2016)

NeilH said:


> your sig is kind of rude, i would change it



lighten up, it's a joke.


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> your sig. :'(



I don't know who to support!
Chris, the guy with good 2x2 algs or the guy from New Zealand. (My location..)
gogogogogogo


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 5, 2016)

I can solve a Rubiks Cube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAMIST (Jan 5, 2016)

PB's everywhere

AO5 : Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-5
avg of 5: 4.05

Time List:
1. 5.28 U' R2 U R' U F' U F' R 
2. 3.40 U2 R U' R' F2 R' F R2 U2 
3. 3.48 U2 F' U R2 U R2 U2 F' U' 
4. (9.12) R2 F' U R F2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
5. (3.00) R U2 R U R2 F' R F' R' U'


AO12 : Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-5
avg of 12: 5.49

Time List:
1. (2.23) U' R' U' R F2 U2 F' R' F' R 
2. 7.58 R U R U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
3. 6.14 U F2 R U' F' R2 F U' F U' 
4. 5.74 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' 
5. 5.04 F' R F2 R F2 R U F' U' 
6. (7.73) R F' R' U F2 U' R F2 U2 R' 
7. 3.26 F2 U2 F R' U F R' F2 U2 
8. 6.09 F' R' F R2 F' R U R' U' 
9. 4.90 U' F' U' F2 U' R U F2 U' 
10. 6.92 F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U' 
11. 5.02 U R F' U F2 R2 U F U' 
12. 4.18 R' U2 F U2 F U' F2 U R'

i think MO3 also i m not sure but MO3: Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-5
mean of 3: 3.17

Time List:
1. 2.54 R U' R' F U2 F' U R2 F2 
2. 2.44 F' U' F R F2 R U2 R U2 
3. 4.53 F R' U' F' U F2 R U2 R


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 5, 2016)

today I learnt 12 algs. which is 16.66% of ZBLL L. now I know 50% of L. 
Total algs 260/350 ~74% 
We gonna win this race.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> today I learnt 12 algs. which is 16.66% of ZBLL L. now I know 50% of L.
> Total algs 260/350 ~74%
> We gonna win this race.



12 ALGORITHMS IN 1 DAY!!!!!!!!!!

Thats insane, I would have to spend over an hour to completely memorise all 12!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> today I learnt 12 algs. which is 16.66% of ZBLL L. now I know 50% of L.
> Total algs 260/350 ~74%
> We gonna win this race.



Why is your username not ZBLLiver?
Also you're gonna beat Chris you can doooo it


----------



## mafergut (Jan 5, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> I understand why you would say that. I'm not counting this as a PB, but consider this. The scrambles was generated by a stupid cell phone timer, so it isn't a reliable scramble. As I said, I won't count this, and believe what you want about this being fake. I know a lot of people blamed Drew Brads for faking his 3.76 because it was even easier than this, yet many choose to believe him. It's your call though, since I have no way of proving this is real. I just posted this to show how ridiculous the scramble was. I may even remove that post cuz its barely even an accomplishment for such an easy scramble.



First of all I said that it *almost* looked like fake and second it was just an opinion and not a firm statement. In any case, if somebody puts something you say in question without any proof you have the right to dismiss his/her opinion completely, even it that person is me, of course!  but, really, it was not my intention at all in this case.
In fact, I spent some nice time myself trying and retrying that scramble several times to see what time I was able to get on it.
Please, keep posting things like that if you want regardless what me or other people might say! And on the question of whether to count it or not as PB that's also your call. That's why official competitions are for, the rest is just..., well, unofficial.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2016)

lmao 3rd solve of the day, fullstep. stupid solution

6.69 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 U' F' L U F2 R2 D' R 

y2
D R' F' B' y R U R' D2 //xxcross
y U' L U' L //3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL J

got nervous on LL; should have been 5.5ish

34/6.69=5.08 tps (((( My tps gets worse with easier scrambles lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol I managed to get a 'sub-11.5 to sup-12' transition during a session
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.71
worst time: 16.54

current mo3: 12.80 (σ = 0.69)
best mo3: 9.90 (σ = 0.91)

current avg5: 13.06 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 10.00 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 12.88 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 10.55 (σ = 0.66)

*current avg50: 12.30 (σ = 1.14)
best avg50: 11.46 (σ = 1.14)*

current avg100: 11.92 (σ = 1.21)
best avg100: 11.92 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 11.92 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 11.94


----------



## biscuit (Jan 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> today I learnt 12 algs. which is 16.66% of ZBLL L. now I know 50% of L.
> Total algs 260/350 ~74%
> We gonna win this race.



#GetMeAPlaneTicketSoICanGoSabotageOLLIVER #ChrisBeatOLLiverToFullZBLL



NeilH said:


> your sig is kind of rude, i would change it



If I thought Chris would actually take offense, I wouldn't have it. If he wants me to change it, I'd be fine with changing it. Ithink he sees it for what it is. A joke.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 5, 2016)

i also learnt a fair few algs today, i'm at 66% of L and i think that takes me to 76% of full ZBLL (sunes included) imma beat both you guys


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 5, 2016)

CHJ said:


> i also learnt a fair few algs today, i'm at 66% of L and i think that takes me to 76% of full ZBLL (sunes included) imma beat both you guys



CHJ vs. ZBLLiver vs. Chris ZBLL Showdown!!!!
Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 5, 2016)

@YouCubing
Mmmm my name is Oliver and I wasn't learning ZBLL when I created this account. ZBLLiver would be awesome to have. I don't even know full OLL though which is kind of ironic.

@biscuit
#ICrushBiscuitsInMyTeaEachMorningWhileLearningFulllZBLL

don't think I can learn another 12 algs today....but we will see.....
FIGHT IS ON. I'm going on holiday in 2 days so I may lose this race.


----------



## Torch (Jan 5, 2016)

2x2 PB single, because apparently I keep track of that:

1.41 R U R F2 R F2 R' U2 R' 

x y2 R U R' U' R U' R' U

1-looked aside from the AUF.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2016)

33 L ZBLLs done. And I'm not even done for the day.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 5, 2016)

8.70 3x3 pb average of five.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just got a PB on Square 1... I just got my first Square 1 2 days ago, which is why I'm so bad.

1. 58.72 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 5, 2016)

10.51 3x3 PB single while getting my hair dyed


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 6, 2016)

11.00 average of 1000


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> @YouCubing
> Mmmm my name is Oliver and I wasn't learning ZBLL when I created this account. ZBLLiver would be awesome to have. I don't even know full OLL though which is kind of ironic.
> 
> @biscuit
> ...



#BiscuitLivesMatter #teaAndCrumpetsNotBiscuits...WaitIsThatABritishThing?



Rubiks560 said:


> 33 L ZBLLs done. And I'm not even done for the day.



ZBLL beast mode activate! (the creepy/stalkerish parts of Chris are dispelled while in ZBLL beat mode)


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 6, 2016)

3x3 oh pb by 5 seconds, first sub 20
16.87
dafuq how is that first sub 20?? Still cool tho


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 6, 2016)

biscuit said:


> #BiscuitLivesMatter #teaAndCrumpetsNotBiscuits...WaitIsThatABritishThing?
> Mmmmm biscuits are more common. Crumpets are breakfast food
> 
> 
> ZBLL beast mode activate! (the creepy/stalkerish parts of Chris are dispelled while in ZBLL beat mode)


the day is still young here.....


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> the day is still young here.....



Funny you say that, because it's almost 8:30 where I am... Not so young.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 6, 2016)

17 algs today. 

I'll keep my amount for L a secret just to keep Olliver on edge


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 6, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> 17 algs today.
> 
> I'll keep my amount for L a secret just to keep Olliver on edge



Psychological warfare begins oooOOOO


----------



## Julian (Jan 6, 2016)

Average of 5: 7.79
1. 6.86 R2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 U B D2 L R2 D' F2 L D' B2 
2. (10.19) R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F L' B U2 B2 L2 D U' R' F D' 
3. (6.68) D2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B L2 D B2 U2 L B R2 B F' 
4. 6.72 B2 L' B D2 L2 U' D R U R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' 
5. 9.79 U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B U B R' B2 D' U' L' B2 U'

wat



Spoiler



6.86 R2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 U B D2 L R2 D' F2 L D' B2

y D' F' R' D'
U2 R U R'
U2 L' U L R' U R
U2 L' U' L2 U L'
U2 y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U2





Spoiler



(6.68) D2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B L2 D B2 U2 L B R2 B F'

x2 y D' R' F B' R2 D2
y' R' F U' F' R
U' R U' R' U' F U' F'
U y' L' U L
U2 y R U2 R2 F R F'
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U'





Spoiler



6.72 B2 L' B D2 L2 U' D R U R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 L2 D2 B' R2 B'

y' L' U' R2 F
U' y L U L'
U' R' U2 R2 U' R'
U y' L U' L'
R U R' U' R U R'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2


----------



## mjm (Jan 6, 2016)

Are you going to start using more EO techniques and use it all the time?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 6, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> 17 algs today.
> 
> I'll keep my amount for L a secret just to keep Olliver on edge





OLLiver said:


> Psychological warfare begins oooOOOO


Lol, you guys are both awesome for helping lead the full ZB charge. Keep it up.  What do you average now, Oliver?


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 6, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> 17 algs today.
> 
> I'll keep my amount for L a secret just to keep Olliver on edge





IRNjuggle28 said:


> Lol, you guys are both awesome for helping lead the full ZB charge. Keep it up.  What do you average now, Oliver?


Like 11-17 super inconsistent but i have lots to work on. Like f2l and my EO sucks. But I am aiming for sub 10 by 2017


----------



## RhysC (Jan 6, 2016)

After doing an ao100 every day, it has taken me 8 days to finally get the whole average to sub-13. Turned out to be a 12.94 ao800 (8.16 single, 10.04avg5, 11.31avg12, 12.28avg100). So am I officially part of the sub-13 club now or do I have to keep going towards a sub-13 ao1000?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2016)

RhysC said:


> After doing an ao100 every day, it has taken me 8 days to finally get the whole average to sub-13. Turned out to be a 12.94 ao800 (8.16 single, 10.04avg5, 11.31avg12, 12.28avg100). So am I officially part of the sub-13 club now or do I have to keep going towards a sub-13 ao1000?



Keep rolling to the avg1000, that's when the real fun happens.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 6, 2016)

3x3 pb single: 11.84

Quite nice given that I had my first sub14 single two weeks ago and it's also my first sub12. AUFless PLL skip though. ._.


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 6, 2016)

learnt another 6 ZBLLs. alg learning is just practice. aiming for 6-10 tomorrow. I am gonna spend my 18th birthday learning algs. woohoo!
Total ZBLL L 59%. 
I just realised I have learnt like 40 (long) algs in less than 10 days lolz


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2016)

Average of 5: 9.88
20-24 - 10.04 (12.95) (9.17) 9.37 10.22

20. 10.04 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L' B D B R' L' B2 D B'
21. 12.95 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B R' D2 U' R D' R' L F U R
22. 9.17 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 F2 D U R' D' R2 L B U' R2 B2 L U
23. 9.37 B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B' R' U F D L' B U B R2
24. 10.22 F2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' U R' U' B' L' B U2 R D U'

CFOP, Roux, Roux, Roux, CFOP. Wouldn't have used CFOP usually on the last solve but I saw I could possibly get a sub-10 Ao5, so I went for the easy cross.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 6, 2016)

passed the halfway mark for CLLEF


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 6, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> learnt another 6 ZBLLs. alg learning is just practice. aiming for 6-10 tomorrow. I am gonna spend my 18th birthday learning algs. woohoo!
> Total ZBLL L 59%.
> I just realised I have learnt like 40 (long) algs in less than 10 days lolz



You'll need at LEAST double that number of algs in a day to beat me


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2016)

yasssss 2/2 2x2 multiblind, first success  4:48.836++


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 6, 2016)

2:31 6x6 ao25, pretty nice.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-6
avg of 5: 8.00

Time List:
(7.05), 8.10, (15.82), 7.77, 8.11 

2x3x3 pls sub 8

also got sub 12 ao1000!


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 6, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> You'll need at LEAST double that number of algs in a day to beat me


4 more ZBLLs. And its not even 9am yet. Come at me bro. TIME FOR FULL CRAZY MODE


----------



## Chree (Jan 6, 2016)

FINALLY a sub14 Ao100: 13.91

Coulda been sub13.9, but the last solve was a 15 where I screwed up first pair. Rolling did not help.

Also in this session, new PB Full Step Single: 9.19
And PB Ao5: 11.62


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 6, 2016)

Just got a Squan lolscramble, PB!

Keep in mind I got my first Squan less than a week ago

2. 31.87 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 6, 2016)

I am at a number of L ZBLLs that is currently higher than Olliver.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I am at a number of L ZBLLs that is currently higher than Olliver.



Not that I know anything about ZBLL, but he has an extra 65% of H and 46% of Pi up on you, unless your sig is also missing your H and Pi progress.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 6, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Not that I know anything about ZBLL, but he has an extra 65% of H and 46% of Pi up on you, unless your sig is also missing your H and Pi progress.



He said only the L subset of ZBLL not all of ZBLL.


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-6
avg of 5: 13.97

Time List:
1. 13.58 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 R D2 B R' D F2 L B2 R' D' L' R' 
2. 13.90 R U2 L' U F' R2 B' D L' U' F2 D2 F' R2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 
3. (15.25) B2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 D' F' U2 B' F U R D' L' F2 
4. 14.44 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R2 D R F' R D' L B2 R U2 F 
5. (13.37) L' B' D F2 L' D' R2 L D' F' U R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D

rolled into 14.42 ao12 & 15.26 ao50


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> He said only the L subset of ZBLL not all of ZBLL.



I know, but they ARE racing to full ZBLL


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 7, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I know, but they ARE racing to full ZBLL


hmmm. actually we are racing to FULL ZBLL L. as we all started around the same time. Also tim marshall is also racing with us.

An Update! learnt 10 algs so far today and its not even 12pm yet. The sheer mental power of keeping this algs separate is hard but I am managing it. aiming for a sunday finish.
total 52/72 ZBLL L. or 72.2%. Scared Chris? and I am nowhere near done.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 7, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-7
avg of 5: 58.90

Time List:
1. 55.77 L2 U2 L Uw2 Rw R' U' B Fw' Uw B' L2 R Uw D' Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw' Fw2 L Uw' R U R Fw' F' L' F' U2 D' B' R2 U2 Uw Rw Uw Fw U2 B2 
2. 1:00.61 F2 L2 B2 L2 Uw L R' B2 F' D Rw R2 Uw2 R U Uw2 L' R' B Rw D' B2 U' B' Rw L' B' Rw U' Rw' F Rw2 Uw2 D R F B2 Fw2 L' U' 
3. 1:00.32 D' B Fw D L2 U2 Fw2 F' B L2 F Fw' Rw L Uw' L2 Fw' Rw' D2 Uw2 U F2 Uw2 L2 R' F2 D' Fw' U2 Fw B2 L' F' Rw' D2 U Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 
4. (51.32) U' F2 Uw B Fw' F' D F' Uw R' B Uw2 U D2 B Rw2 F D2 Fw B Uw2 B2 Rw B U2 L R2 B2 L2 F' U2 Uw2 L2 R' Uw Fw2 F R B Uw' 
5. (1:09.53) U2 L D L Uw2 R' Rw Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw Fw2 D2 Uw B R Fw R2 F' U' F' Fw' Rw D' F Fw' U' R Fw R' Uw' F' Rw' D' Rw' F R2 Uw2 U2 R

Now that I have the Auso, 4x4 PB ao5!!!! First sub 1 ao5!!!
Probably going to beat it again in a few minutes but anyway...


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 7, 2016)

14.47 PB OH single. Last one was 17.7



Spoiler: Reconstruction



L2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 D U2 B F D' L' U' B F2 D2 L U2

z' x' F L' U D' L' z' //Cross
y' U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2 //F2L 1
z' L' U L' U' L' z L U L' //F2L 2
z' U L2 U' L' U L U' // F2L-1
U' L2 U L U' L' U z //F2L
U2 L' U' L U L F' L' F U' //OLLCP + EPLL skip

45 moves, 14.47 seconds
3.10 tps


----------



## TMarshall (Jan 7, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> hmmm. actually we are racing to FULL ZBLL L. as we all started around the same time. Also tim marshall is also racing with us.
> 
> An Update! learnt 10 algs so far today and its not even 12pm yet. The sheer mental power of keeping this algs separate is hard but I am managing it. aiming for a sunday finish.
> total 52/72 ZBLL L. or 72.2%. Scared Chris? and I am nowhere near done.



My name is Ty, not tim 
Also I'm kinda racing but not really, school started and I really should be focusing on that. I also tried to learn 36 zbll's in a day and it drove me crazy 

BTW I know 48 cases from the L set

Other stuff: First day with a Qiyi Sq1, did a massive session, beat every PB aside from single, which I tied.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-6
solves/total: 271/271

single
best: 9.41
worst: 28.86

mean of 3
current: 14.60 (σ = 0.97)
best: 11.31 (σ = 1.15)

avg of 5
current: 14.98 (σ = 0.47)
best: 11.74 (σ = 0.85) (3/5 solves had parity, including the 2 10's

avg of 12
current: 15.10 (σ = 1.07)
best: 13.12 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 50
current: 14.96 (σ = 1.65)
best: 14.50 (σ = 1.93)

avg of 100
current: 14.99 (σ = 1.84)
best: 14.99 (σ = 1.84) (woohoo sub 15)

Average: 15.78 (σ = 2.30)
Mean: 15.94


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 7, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> hmmm. actually we are racing to FULL ZBLL L. as we all started around the same time. Also tim marshall is also racing with us.
> 
> An Update! learnt 10 algs so far today and its not even 12pm yet. The sheer mental power of keeping this algs separate is hard but I am managing it. aiming for a sunday finish.
> total 52/72 ZBLL L. or 72.2%. Scared Chris? and I am nowhere near done.



I could only do 14 today. Had a long flight+edited two videos and I have a comp this Sat. I have a feeling you'll beat me even though I'm right behind you.  I'm at 46.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 7, 2016)

This thread just needs to be renamed race to full ZBLL


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok. MEGA accomplishment. today I learnt 20 L ZBLLs. thats 5 % of ZBLL in one day! I have never tried to learn this many algs of such lengths in one day. 
total ZBLL is like 270/350 now.
now I have 10 left of the L set half of which are 2GLLs so I should be able to finish them tomorrow. Then I get to spend my 3 week holiday cementing all these algs into my memory Haha. Might have to take a couple days off from learning algs in there too.
TLR
L at 86%.


----------



## Berd (Jan 7, 2016)

Learnt my first 6 ZBLLs!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2016)

meh
Average of 5: 2:27.41
1. (2:11.01) F' r 3u2 L' 3u B 3u2 u' R' b U f2 3r' U2 f' U u' f' u 3u2 3f f' 3r2 U2 u 3u D B D2 B' u D' f l2 f' U' l' d L2 d2 R2 L l2 d b 3r' 3f2 3r2 F 3r' d2 L' 3f' b' 3u2 3r b L' U' 3r B' U' L 3u L' r' 3u' L' b U' u2 3r2 F' l B2 d 3f F' f' L'
2. 2:31.71 3f' D2 u2 b2 F2 R U' d l' b2 U l d' R B2 b2 R2 L' u' L2 r l F l d l' u2 B F' 3r' f2 u2 l2 R' u F U' u2 d' 3f b R2 3u f2 d' b' l2 R' U u' b' 3u b F' 3r' R' B2 R 3r l' D 3u' b2 F U' 3u2 3f r' u2 d L r' u' R d 3u2 U' B2 U R2
3. (2:35.30) b l2 D' r D' 3r2 d' 3u f' r' f' L2 F' D' b' B2 u2 R2 u2 R r2 B' f2 L B b2 f2 D2 l2 3r U2 3r' l' 3f d2 F2 u U2 D' L' 3f2 F' r2 f2 3u B2 d b2 l2 D' u B' u2 3r2 D2 3f r' R' f R2 f' 3u2 l d2 b' 3u' 3r2 u L' f2 l U' d 3f2 f2 F' u' l' f R
4. 2:22.39 D L2 f F D' r' d' U R' d' R2 3f' l' 3f' 3r u' L' U2 L u2 F' B' D2 b2 f F2 u' 3f2 b' f' U 3f2 r' f D d F' 3r' B2 f' D2 3f' L2 d' F' d2 U' 3u2 F2 R 3r2 f2 F' U d F b L' U' r L d l L' f r f F 3r L' B L' 3u2 l f 3u' d2 R2 r2 d'
5. 2:28.12 U2 r R u2 L R2 f R' r' D' b l' R' u b2 B2 U' 3u' u' b2 r' f2 r' 3u' r2 D b2 l2 r f d L d2 f2 U2 L' 3u B2 b 3r u B2 d 3u' u' F' L2 D F 3f2 f r2 B2 R b f B 3u' 3f F l 3f l' D' b' F2 3u2 3f R' F' f' U 3f 3u' B f 3u' U r2 b


----------



## mafergut (Jan 7, 2016)

Funny accomplishment. Got this Ao5 today:

(16.84), 17.04, 17.51, 16.86, (17.51) = *17.13*

It's not PB or anything but:
- It is my best worst time in an Ao5 (17.51) by more than half a sec. Yes, I also keep track of that to see how consistent I am and, up to now, my best worst in an Ao5 was 18.14.
- I did it with my old YJ Chilong that I had not used in around 6 months. So my recent search for a main might have ended... where it started  Either that or the Tanglong.

Another fun fact: worst time happens twice in the Ao5, while in my PB Ao5, the best time also happens twice: 15.58 = 13.67, (19.57), 18.14, (13.67), 14.95).


----------



## asacuber (Jan 7, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-7
avg of 5: 2.123

Time List:
1. (1.488) R2 F U R' F2 U R F2 U2 
2. 2.152 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R U' R' 
3. 2.728 R F2 U R F2 R2 U R' U2 
4. (5.792) R' U F' U F R2 U' F U2 
5. 1.488 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R' F' R

PB


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2016)

Learned all of ELL except the ones with 1 edge flipped in place.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 7, 2016)

my fastest first 5 solves of the day, PB fail meh

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-7
avg of 5: 8.32

Time List:
1. 7.77 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' R B2 R2 D2 L B' L D U' 
2. (DNF(13.61)) L' U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L' R2 D F2 D' R2 F L' R' 
3. 6.83 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U F' D2 F L U2 L B2 U' R2 
4. (6.22) L' U2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 B' U2 R' D' B' R' B' D R2 B 
5. 10.36 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 B R' D' B' L' B2 U B' F' R D

7.7 and 6.22 were fullstep, the 6.83 was a pll skip. Unfortenately I failed the last solve...


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 7, 2016)

Berd said:


> Learnt my first 6 ZBLLs!




Welcome to the ZBLL club!


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2016)

Average of 5: 3.01
1. (2.52) R2 U' R2 F U F U2 R' F' U'
2. 2.90 U F R2 F R' F2 R' F' U'
3. (4.04) R2 U R' F2 U' R2 U R U
4. 3.25 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U F2 U'
5. 2.88 F' U' F' R F2 R F U2 F' 

On cam, but I put the camera too close to me, so most of the cube is cut off by the top of the screen. My PB is 2.81.


----------



## imvelox (Jan 7, 2016)

OH PB sniggle

9.89 L U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D B D' F2 U R2 U' L B2 F2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 7, 2016)

Full step

7.05 L B D2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' F U' B' U R2 D2 U' R2


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

Got a Pyramorphix, got a 13.36 single sweg (I'm not very good at it)


----------



## CHJ (Jan 7, 2016)

I won the race to full L


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 7, 2016)

CHJ said:


> I won the race to full L



congrats! I am finishing it today. second place will have to do I guess


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

YAS ClockBLD success, not as hard as I thought it would be (4:36.10)


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2016)

CHJ said:


> I won the race to full L



Niceee! Congrats!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 7, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> YAS ClockBLD success, not as hard as I thought it would be (4:36.10)



challenge, do it with only the scramble provided, no looking at the clock, you can work out what number each dial is pointing at by looking at the scramble


----------



## bilde (Jan 8, 2016)

200 ZBLL algorithms!


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 8, 2016)

ZBLL Training avg of 1000. Finished just in time for my holiday.
Really good times when I got cases I have known for a while. and yes I did get a sub 0.1 Solve in there.
here are stats 
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 0.088
worst time: 1:09.009

current avg5: 8.502 (σ = 9.16)
best avg5: 1.427 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 7.855 (σ = 7.32)
best avg12: 2.142 (σ = 0.92)

current avg100: 4.678 (σ = 4.47)
best avg100: 3.916 (σ = 2.39)

current avg1000: 5.218 (σ = 3.08)
best avg1000: 5.218 (σ = 3.08)

session avg: 5.218 (σ = 3.08)
session mean: 6.171

don't open the spoiler what ever you do




Spoiler



1. 15.976 
2. 3.032 
3. 3.785 
4. 5.289 
5. 3.881 
6. 1.736 
7. 5.448 
8. 4.232 
9. 5.081 
10. 2.545 
11. 4.049 
12. 3.856 
13. 12.256 
14. 3.640 
15. 3.041 
16. 5.537 
17. 3.592 
18. 5.520 
19. 5.304 
20. 14.033 
21. 8.482 
22. (1.512) 
23. 2.376 
24. 6.057 
25. 8.521 
26. 3.936 
27. 2.808 
28. 3.048 
29. 5.425 
30. 2.240 
31. 2.167 
32. 6.049 
33. 3.633 
34. 4.232 
35. 5.640 
36. 2.152 
37. 2.432 
38. 4.337 
39. 7.041 
40. 3.880 
41. 3.328 
42. 4.856 
43. 14.729 
44. 2.729 
45. 4.633 
46. 3.024 
47. 3.360 
48. 3.864 
49. 2.552 
50. 8.161 
51. 3.448 
52. 3.296 
53. 8.057 
54. 3.192 
55. 5.288 
56. 2.648 
57. (0.744) 
58. 4.449 
59. 7.456 
60. 4.552 
61. 15.368 
62. (1.568) 
63. 4.408 
64. (1.520) 
65. 6.016 
66. 7.207 
67. 3.016 
68. 2.849 
69. 3.041 
70. 3.504 
71. 3.072 
72. 3.264 
73. 3.776 
74. 9.585 
75. 2.824 
76. 2.808 
77. 2.912 
78. 3.032 
79. 5.936 
80. 7.425 
81. 2.009 
82. 3.937 
83. (1.488) 
84. 3.721 
85. 8.800 
86. 12.441 
87. 3.144 
88. 6.360 
89. 4.144 
90. 2.704 
91. 4.569 
92. (1.440) 
93. 11.272 
94. 1.832 
95. 3.616 
96. 3.241 
97. 4.784 
98. 9.729 
99. 11.873 
100. 2.944 
101. 7.848 
102. 3.344 
103. 4.104 
104. 12.936 
105. 5.024 
106. 6.208 
107. 6.728 
108. 4.441 
109. 14.840 
110. 3.112 
111. 3.488 
112. 6.305 
113. 2.912 
114. 6.496 
115. 14.752 
116. 9.608 
117. 2.793 
118. 3.369 
119. (1.384) 
120. 3.552 
121. 5.040 
122. 7.360 
123. 3.480 
124. 8.760 
125. 2.944 
126. 1.720 
127. 4.056 
128. 2.295 
129. 4.568 
130. 7.736 
131. 4.409 
132. 3.343 
133. 10.904 
134. 2.592 
135. 2.712 
136. 2.736 
137. 3.152 
138. 3.704 
139. 3.240 
140. 10.968 
141. 2.857 
142. 8.481 
143. 7.457 
144. 3.856 
145. 3.240 
146. 6.528 
147. 3.336 
148. 4.784 
149. 12.608 
150. (1.504) 
151. 1.736 
152. (24.161) 
153. 2.640 
154. 6.928 
155. 3.936 
156. 2.585 
157. (1.513) 
158. 2.624 
159. 4.673 
160. 2.992 
161. 4.593 
162. (1.672) 
163. 4.640 
164. 4.641 
165. 7.449 
166. 4.040 
167. 10.449 
168. 4.561 
169. (1.353) 
170. 2.216 
171. 9.216 
172. 3.480 
173. 3.256 
174. 4.296 
175. 3.392 
176. 8.152 
177. 4.744 
178. 2.944 
179. 5.049 
180. 10.513 
181. 4.288 
182. 3.474 
183. 14.848 
184. 4.625 
185. (21.673) 
186. 12.384 
187. 11.312 
188. 8.313 
189. 10.874 
190. 5.056 
191. 4.736 
192. 3.674 
193. (36.011) 
194. 10.192 
195. 2.625 
196. 4.761 
197. 2.729 
198. 12.426 
199. 3.952 
200. (1.496) 
201. 3.857 
202. 3.736 
203. 5.344 
204. 3.793 
205. 11.584 
206. 14.089 
207. 8.042 
208. 3.761 
209. 3.697 
210. 5.129 
211. 8.384 
212. 4.072 
213. 11.441 
214. 4.249 
215. 3.626 
216. 7.352 
217. 4.192 
218. (1.417) 
219. 4.601 
220. 16.441 
221. 4.009 
222. 3.488 
223. 4.497 
224. 2.713 
225. 3.081 
226. 15.042 
227. 3.410 
228. 4.489 
229. 2.696 
230. 6.881 
231. 2.738 
232. 3.105 
233. 5.137 
234. 6.530 
235. 3.671 
236. 5.353 
237. 3.410 
238. 2.960 
239. 2.992 
240. 4.938 
241. 7.992 
242. 6.496 
243. 10.984 
244. 10.552 
245. 10.184 
246. 3.480 
247. 8.377 
248. 2.128 
249. 10.656 
250. 4.464 
251. 9.672 
252. 3.665 
253. 1.809 
254. 5.667 
255. 7.593 
256. 3.577 
257. 3.560 
258. 4.762 
259. 2.744 
260. 3.008 
261. 3.954 
262. 2.985 
263. 4.024 
264. 4.160 
265. 14.720 
266. 11.153 
267. 6.000 
268. 3.538 
269. 4.809 
270. 3.680 
271. 3.865 
272. 4.145 
273. 6.216 
274. 7.793 
275. 5.491 
276. 6.400 
277. 2.944 
278. 4.088 
279. 3.002 
280. 3.619 
281. 4.129 
282. 9.145 
283. 3.576 
284. (17.273) 
285. 3.360 
286. (21.722) 
287. 3.057 
288. 6.608 
289. 3.898 
290. 3.136 
291. 5.225 
292. 1.752 
293. 2.434 
294. 6.520 
295. (1.600) 
296. 3.320 
297. 3.552 
298. 2.874 
299. 4.528 
300. 2.746 
301. 7.569 
302. 7.057 
303. 3.729 
304. 1.976 
305. 3.266 
306. 3.744 
307. 3.210 
308. 6.385 
309. 3.281 
310. 3.627 
311. 2.272 
312. 3.504 
313. 3.263 
314. 2.664 
315. 5.281 
316. 5.776 
317. 7.026 
318. 2.937 
319. 3.808 
320. 5.144 
321. 4.976 
322. 3.400 
323. 10.090 
324. 1.728 
325. 4.440 
326. 15.289 
327. 3.882 
328. 3.920 
329. 8.760 
330. 11.200 
331. 5.216 
332. 10.098 
333. 2.864 
334. 8.697 
335. 3.179 
336. (25.792) 
337. 9.832 
338. 5.656 
339. 1.848 
340. 2.873 
341. 10.377 
342. 2.208 
343. 2.658 
344. 4.641 
345. 2.856 
346. 4.464 
347. 6.634 
348. 3.858 
349. 3.880 
350. 3.736 
351. 14.769 
352. 3.696 
353. 11.675 
354. 3.608 
355. (17.537) 
356. 4.905 
357. 2.299 
358. 11.841 
359. 5.632 
360. 4.160 
361. 7.640 
362. 5.642 
363. 3.145 
364. 16.777 
365. 15.265 
366. 9.040 
367. 3.809 
368. 10.568 
369. 3.442 
370. 3.193 
371. 4.920 
372. 3.520 
373. 8.080 
374. (21.656) 
375. 3.304 
376. 11.217 
377. 3.970 
378. 4.192 
379. 2.586 
380. 4.249 
381. 2.704 
382. 3.416 
383. 3.600 
384. 2.393 
385. 7.570 
386. 4.952 
387. 3.459 
388. 2.994 
389. 5.784 
390. 6.353 
391. 1.944 
392. 10.200 
393. 10.648 
394. (1.509) 
395. 1.713 
396. 9.183 
397. 5.176 
398. 6.594 
399. 2.898 
400. 3.672 
401. 3.544 
402. 3.697 
403. 9.713 
404. 5.098 
405. 9.488 
406. 15.154 
407. 3.256 
408. 3.152 
409. (1.320) 
410. 6.696 
411. 3.858 
412. 8.161 
413. 3.105 
414. 3.643 
415. 6.696 
416. 6.219 
417. 4.049 
418. 8.040 
419. 3.721 
420. 12.009 
421. 3.760 
422. 2.832 
423. 4.882 
424. 5.880 
425. 8.425 
426. 3.608 
427. 9.160 
428. 7.089 
429. (1.625) 
430. 12.570 
431. 5.657 
432. 3.704 
433. 5.832 
434. 2.939 
435. 3.624 
436. 5.417 
437. 16.409 
438. 8.553 
439. 4.072 
440. 8.424 
441. (1.664) 
442. 2.193 
443. 8.600 
444. 3.776 
445. 4.514 
446. 2.984 
447. 10.610 
448. 8.721 
449. 6.209 
450. 5.896 
451. 3.928 
452. 3.337 
453. 4.697 
454. 3.746 
455. 2.704 
456. 6.369 
457. 2.384 
458. 3.768 
459. 8.993 
460. 3.417 
461. 3.208 
462. 5.408 
463. 3.608 
464. 6.576 
465. 2.859 
466. 5.432 
467. (22.954) 
468. 6.857 
469. 4.184 
470. 5.336 
471. 7.976 
472. (20.144) 
473. 12.609 
474. 11.072 
475. 3.032 
476. 3.032 
477. 3.706 
478. 3.721 
479. 12.776 
480. 4.184 
481. (23.048) 
482. 4.361 
483. 5.385 
484. 7.184 
485. 9.506 
486. 5.856 
487. 2.017 
488. 4.881 
489. (16.792) 
490. 1.769 
491. 2.665 
492. 7.554 
493. 3.667 
494. 10.744 
495. 3.432 
496. 6.576 
497. 2.441 
498. 4.042 
499. 4.673 
500. 2.704 
501. 3.568 
502. (20.497) 
503. 9.587 
504. 11.016 
505. 4.578 
506. (1.641) 
507. 8.899 
508. 5.624 
509. 6.712 
510. 3.194 
511. 7.651 
512. 3.481 
513. 3.905 
514. 6.048 
515. 5.160 
516. (20.313) 
517. 8.594 
518. 1.841 
519. 2.784 
520. 4.145 
521. 3.208 
522. 4.120 
523. 10.784 
524. 8.851 
525. 12.736 
526. 3.185 
527. 2.371 
528. 3.312 
529. 4.648 
530. 2.344 
531. 4.777 
532. 5.393 
533. (29.489) 
534. 4.523 
535. 4.536 
536. 8.320 
537. 3.288 
538. 3.665 
539. (27.602) 
540. 4.313 
541. 3.456 
542. 3.176 
543. 14.984 
544. 5.571 
545. 3.176 
546. 9.129 
547. 3.418 
548. 3.122 
549. 8.297 
550. 10.513 
551. 7.784 
552. 5.049 
553. 6.897 
554. 2.945 
555. 3.832 
556. 7.153 
557. 5.153 
558. 3.681 
559. (25.592) 
560. 9.424 
561. 4.641 
562. 7.362 
563. (1.281) 
564. 6.033 
565. 2.440 
566. 2.864 
567. 11.104 
568. 2.801 
569. 8.728 
570. 2.512 
571. 3.433 
572. 2.529 
573. 2.364 
574. 14.225 
575. 7.264 
576. 4.800 
577. 7.505 
578. 13.426 
579. 7.544 
580. 2.386 
581. 2.336 
582. 2.625 
583. 4.328 
584. (24.017) 
585. 12.396 
586. 4.672 
587. 6.106 
588. 2.929 
589. 4.090 
590. (1.248) 
591. 6.424 
592. 4.312 
593. 3.416 
594. 3.416 
595. (18.332) 
596. 4.105 
597. (1.080) 
598. 4.770 
599. 7.024 
600. 4.738 
601. 4.507 
602. (1.562) 
603. 2.521 
604. 9.844 
605. 11.481 
606. 3.760 
607. 4.985 
608. 7.384 
609. 5.218 
610. 5.297 
611. 3.232 
612. 10.921 
613. 6.537 
614. 5.674 
615. 2.618 
616. (1.288) 
617. (16.840) 
618. 2.504 
619. 3.257 
620. 2.816 
621. 3.168 
622. 3.184 
623. 8.520 
624. 3.729 
625. 4.883 
626. 4.552 
627. 4.232 
628. 11.842 
629. 2.938 
630. 3.416 
631. 4.856 
632. (1.481) 
633. 3.728 
634. 3.336 
635. 14.200 
636. 3.145 
637. 4.401 
638. 4.288 
639. 2.064 
640. 4.664 
641. 1.737 
642. 3.425 
643. 4.145 
644. 3.416 
645. 3.504 
646. 3.064 
647. 3.929 
648. 4.025 
649. (29.978) 
650. 7.776 
651. 2.888 
652. 7.994 
653. 7.256 
654. 3.617 
655. (27.905) 
656. 3.065 
657. 7.408 
658. (23.795) 
659. 3.360 
660. 6.266 
661. 3.458 
662. 4.788 
663. 12.968 
664. 2.744 
665. 8.768 
666. 2.905 
667. 6.865 
668. 2.857 
669. 5.154 
670. 2.992 
671. (0.088) 
672. 2.937 
673. (1.682) 
674. (17.112) 
675. 3.810 
676. 3.264 
677. 3.651 
678. 7.377 
679. 2.939 
680. 4.569 
681. 9.632 
682. 10.168 
683. 6.545 
684. 3.745 
685. 9.138 
686. 3.296 
687. (1.393) 
688. (1.560) 
689. 15.177 
690. 3.192 
691. 3.232 
692. 5.761 
693. 3.448 
694. 3.544 
695. 3.913 
696. (22.065) 
697. 3.601 
698. 9.497 
699. 14.985 
700. 6.048 
701. 5.888 
702. 3.457 
703. 11.482 
704. 3.736 
705. 1.944 
706. 3.849 
707. 5.497 
708. 5.569 
709. 10.392 
710. 4.656 
711. 4.098 
712. 7.609 
713. 6.665 
714. 3.400 
715. 2.153 
716. 2.336 
717. 4.592 
718. 3.689 
719. 4.690 
720. 2.849 
721. 1.817 
722. 3.264 
723. 4.504 
724. 10.064 
725. 6.194 
726. 4.880 
727. 4.162 
728. 4.000 
729. 4.384 
730. 9.929 
731. 5.921 
732. 5.472 
733. 6.312 
734. 5.408 
735. (24.857) 
736. 5.841 
737. 8.529 
738. 3.464 
739. 3.401 
740. 2.721 
741. (33.040) 
742. 3.280 
743. 5.371 
744. 3.033 
745. 3.648 
746. 10.577 
747. 3.144 
748. 7.408 
749. 2.265 
750. 3.545 
751. 7.008 
752. 4.905 
753. (1.664) 
754. 3.592 
755. 5.504 
756. 6.873 
757. 2.825 
758. 3.809 
759. (23.849) 
760. 3.570 
761. 2.386 
762. 2.170 
763. 4.050 
764. 5.242 
765. 6.347 
766. 2.528 
767. (23.931) 
768. 3.865 
769. 7.641 
770. 5.281 
771. (1.344) 
772. 3.473 
773. 2.217 
774. 7.592 
775. 2.864 
776. 6.425 
777. 7.330 
778. 12.521 
779. 6.208 
780. (1.321) 
781. 3.097 
782. 2.880 
783. 11.048 
784. 3.463 
785. 14.273 
786. 2.858 
787. 4.792 
788. 6.338 
789. 2.612 
790. 5.016 
791. 5.240 
792. 3.600 
793. (1.104) 
794. (1.248) 
795. 2.880 
796. 3.018 
797. 7.424 
798. 3.303 
799. 2.345 
800. 2.866 
801. 12.986 
802. (21.298) 
803. 4.616 
804. 2.689 
805. (1:01.473) 
806. 2.952 
807. (21.441) 
808. 3.064 
809. 8.617 
810. (29.088) 
811. 7.720 
812. 1.776 
813. 10.441 
814. 2.528 
815. 3.009 
816. 2.250 
817. 4.931 
818. 2.537 
819. 2.962 
820. 2.368 
821. 4.218 
822. (22.913) 
823. 2.650 
824. 3.041 
825. 1.824 
826. 2.640 
827. (20.321) 
828. (1.288) 
829. 2.720 
830. (35.721) 
831. 2.841 
832. 14.561 
833. 2.696 
834. (1.592) 
835. 1.738 
836. (26.753) 
837. 3.688 
838. 7.936 
839. (1.602) 
840. 2.313 
841. 2.745 
842. 5.641 
843. 5.570 
844. 2.016 
845. 2.968 
846. 4.105 
847. 2.809 
848. 3.313 
849. 2.338 
850. 2.456 
851. 3.618 
852. (32.416) 
853. 3.240 
854. 2.152 
855. 2.896 
856. 4.744 
857. 13.649 
858. 5.177 
859. 5.833 
860. 2.993 
861. 6.874 
862. (1.608) 
863. 2.249 
864. 11.369 
865. 2.064 
866. 2.592 
867. 3.504 
868. 3.825 
869. 2.626 
870. 2.986 
871. 3.441 
872. 10.266 
873. 3.560 
874. 2.081 
875. 16.417 
876. 5.171 
877. 3.656 
878. 3.232 
879. 3.730 
880. 4.033 
881. 3.097 
882. (21.920) 
883. 3.080 
884. 2.600 
885. 3.746 
886. 4.106 
887. 4.041 
888. 11.258 
889. 3.128 
890. 2.050 
891. 2.984 
892. 2.809 
893. 11.786 
894. 11.144 
895. 2.906 
896. 4.402 
897. (1:09.009) 
898. 3.337 
899. (27.328) 
900. 2.048 
901. 2.360 
902. 2.640 
903. (1.385) 
904. (1.600) 
905. 9.392 
906. 3.144 
907. (1:02.905) 
908. (0.905) 
909. (0.953) 
910. 2.593 
911. 3.010 
912. 3.264 
913. 2.784 
914. 2.976 
915. 2.762 
916. 2.776 
917. 1.816 
918. (0.842) 
919. (0.816) 
920. (1.624) 
921. 4.424 
922. 3.977 
923. 1.865 
924. 1.971 
925. 5.072 
926. 7.619 
927. 6.921 
928. 2.633 
929. 8.088 
930. 2.816 
931. 4.594 
932. 1.995 
933. 2.832 
934. 4.312 
935. 4.000 
936. 3.409 
937. 2.728 
938. (1.248) 
939. 3.561 
940. 2.128 
941. 2.960 
942. 7.520 
943. 4.592 
944. 6.488 
945. 1.913 
946. (1.314) 
947. (1.497) 
948. 2.504 
949. 2.120 
950. 3.026 
951. 3.073 
952. (1.673) 
953. 6.248 
954. 4.330 
955. 1.913 
956. 6.619 
957. 4.225 
958. (37.890) 
959. (17.153) 
960. 3.538 
961. 2.288 
962. 4.576 
963. 2.568 
964. 3.088 
965. 3.832 
966. (55.193) 
967. 3.425 
968. 3.258 
969. 4.464 
970. 2.762 
971. 2.912 
972. 2.888 
973. 10.425 
974. 3.290 
975. (0.826) 
976. 2.961 
977. 3.336 
978. 15.032 
979. 7.208 
980. (28.665) 
981. 2.968 
982. 2.728 
983. (41.385) 
984. 6.665 
985. 6.289 
986. 4.081 
987. 3.840 
988. 3.336 
989. 4.520 
990. 3.360 
991. 5.312 
992. 3.113 
993. 4.832 
994. (23.480) 
995. 8.426 
996. (19.065) 
997. 3.576 
998. 2.520 
999. (53.145) 
1000. 2.864


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

21.62 OHPB


----------



## Torch (Jan 8, 2016)

8.54 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 B' L2 B2 U L' R' B2 D' F2 R' 

x' y D L2 D U' R
y L U' L'
R U2 R' y L U L'
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
R U R' U' R U R'
U f R U R' U' f'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

8.54/54=6.32 TPS

Really good TPS for me.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> 8.54 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 B' L2 B2 U L' R' B2 D' F2 R'
> 
> x' y D L2 D U' R
> y L U' L'
> ...



Noice solve, gj


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 8, 2016)

I GOT AN OLL SKIP U PERM

10.83 and PB single is 9.00
Such an amazing solve


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 8, 2016)

YES! I come second in the race to ZBLL L!
learnt the last 10 lags this morning. Like 70 algs in like less than 2 weeks. whew.
This puts me at 296 algs! 85% of the way to my goal of full ZBLL minus S/As!
Thanks to Chris for the motivation. 
lots of reviewing to do, which I shall do on holiday. May not be active for a few weeks


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 8, 2016)

wtf i beat my 3x3 pb ao50 by 0.2ish
stats: (hide)
number of times: 51/51
best time: 8.50
worst time: 14.26

current mo3: 11.20 (σ = 0.52)
best mo3: 9.51 (σ = 0.93)

current avg5: 11.07 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 10.09 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 11.15 (σ = 0.49)
best avg12: 10.78 (σ = 1.01)

current avg50: 11.17 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 11.17 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 11.19 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 11.21


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> YES! I come second in the race to ZBLL L!
> learnt the last 10 lags this morning. Like 70 algs in like less than 2 weeks. whew.
> This puts me at 296 algs! 85% of the way to my goal of full ZBLL minus S/As!
> Thanks to Chris for the motivation.
> lots of reviewing to do, which I shall do on holiday. May not be active for a few weeks



u med chris


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 8, 2016)

4.73 3x3 single! 2nd best ever. 

R2 L2 B' D R D L2 B L' B2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 B2

z2 L' D2 L [U D] R' D
R U' R'
U' y R U R'
U2 R' U R
U L U L'
U F U R U' R' F'

EDIT: Only 6.13 tps


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 4.73 3x3 single! 2nd best ever.
> 
> R2 L2 B' D R D L2 B L' B2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 B2
> 
> ...



That may be the most ridiculous scramble I've ever seen. only 29 moves.. GJ


----------



## RhysC (Jan 8, 2016)

This one's for Noah - 12.87 ao1000

"Whatever you do, don't open the spoiler" - Oliver Jenks 2015



Spoiler: SPOILER



1000	08/01/2016 5:09:32 PM	00:10.28 R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' L D2 F U' L' U R2 L B' L' U'
999	08/01/2016 5:08:54 PM	00:13.55 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 D U' R F' U' B U L' B2 F2 R' D2
998	08/01/2016 5:08:11 PM	00:12.68 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' D F2 L B' U2 L' B F' L2
997	08/01/2016 5:07:41 PM	00:12.43 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L' D' U2 F' U F R' F L B
996	08/01/2016 5:07:16 PM	00:12.09 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R' F' D L2 B' D R U F D'
995	08/01/2016 5:06:44 PM	00:15.86 D F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' R' U' B' L' F L' D' F2 U'
994	08/01/2016 5:06:17 PM	00:12.61 L2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B U' F D2 R' L2 U2 B D' U'
993	08/01/2016 5:05:25 PM	00:14.47 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D U B' U F' R2 D' F L'
992	08/01/2016 5:04:50 PM	00:17.71 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' L U F' D' F L2 U B' D2
991	08/01/2016 5:04:08 PM	00:14.59 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 R B2 R L' B' D' R' U2 L'
990	08/01/2016 5:03:32 PM	00:13.14 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' L' F L D2 R F' D' B' L' D' L2
989	08/01/2016 5:03:04 PM	00:12.55 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B2 U L B' F R2 U' R U' R2 U' B2 L2
988	08/01/2016 5:02:37 PM	00:12.57 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B L D2 B' F' L' D F2 U F' L
987	08/01/2016 5:01:49 PM	00:15.32 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L D R' U F L2 D' U2 L2
986	08/01/2016 5:01:15 PM	00:11.84 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R' L U' L' B F' R B' R2 U2
985	08/01/2016 5:00:36 PM	00:13.70 R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' B2 F' U' R' D' F' R F U2
984	08/01/2016 5:00:03 PM	00:12.08 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D' F U' F' U L' B' U F D' L2 U'
983	08/01/2016 4:59:38 PM	00:10.63 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L U B' L' F2 R D2 F U' R2
982	08/01/2016 4:59:15 PM	00:10.23 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U R B' L F' R D' R' L' B' F2
981	08/01/2016 4:58:33 PM	00:12.62 R2 D' R2 D L2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 L D' U F D' B F2 U' R B' U'
980	08/01/2016 4:58:09 PM	00:12.17 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R F' U B R D2 F U' B' R2 U2
979	08/01/2016 4:57:42 PM	00:12.42 R2 U' F2 D L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' L' U' R D2 F' D R2 F L' B2 U'
978	08/01/2016 4:57:15 PM	00:12.93 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R L' U R2 U2 F L2 F2 U' L'
977	08/01/2016 4:56:49 PM	00:13.00 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 U B L2 D' L' U R2 B2 D R2 F2
976	08/01/2016 4:56:17 PM	00:13.38 B2 U B2 F2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R' L F' R2 F' D' B2 U' F D2 U
975	08/01/2016 4:55:42 PM	00:14.29 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R' U' B F2 D F D2 R' F' U
974	08/01/2016 4:55:14 PM	00:12.76 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D B2 R U' R2 B' R' F R' L
973	08/01/2016 4:54:48 PM	00:10.16 D' B2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 F D2 R' F D F R' U'
972	08/01/2016 4:54:04 PM	00:13.29 U' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U R' B U L' B R L2 B2 R2 B2 D2
971	08/01/2016 4:53:40 PM	00:11.63 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 R' D' U2 B' L U L' D L2 F' U'
970	08/01/2016 4:53:03 PM	00:11.16 U' L2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U L' D2 R D' L' U F L' B U'
969	08/01/2016 4:52:37 PM	00:09.34 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U F R2 D2 R' D' F' D2 L' B' U' R2
968	08/01/2016 4:52:08 PM	00:12.95 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D' U' R' D L' F2 D R L2 F' L2 B U
967	08/01/2016 4:51:37 PM	00:14.16 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U F R2 B2 R' D2 F2 U F D2
966	08/01/2016 4:51:05 PM	00:12.46 U' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B D2 U2 L B U' R2 D2 B U2
965	08/01/2016 4:50:34 PM	00:10.96 L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L R2 F D2 L2 U2 L F L D U'
964	08/01/2016 4:50:05 PM	00:13.69 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L D2 L2 F' R U2 R2 D L2 U'
963	08/01/2016 4:49:33 PM	00:16.48 R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' L D' F L F2 U' B L2 D2 L U2
962	08/01/2016 4:49:10 PM	00:09.58 F2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F' R D B2 L2 B' R2 L' U L2 U2
961	08/01/2016 4:48:36 PM	00:14.04 D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' B2 F L F2 L' D B F L' D
960	08/01/2016 4:48:06 PM	00:12.30 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U R2 D' F R' B' D' R2 D R D R' L D'
959	08/01/2016 4:47:35 PM	00:10.51 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U L' D' B L2 U2 F' D B U L' U'
958	08/01/2016 4:46:52 PM	00:18.12 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 B' F' D' R' D L' B L D' U
957	08/01/2016 4:46:25 PM	00:13.42 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U B U R' F L U L2 B U B'
956	08/01/2016 4:45:42 PM	00:10.80 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L' B' D' L' U B R D B2 R2 F
955	08/01/2016 4:45:18 PM	00:10.27 U' B2 U2 B2 U B2 D F2 U L2 B2 R' U2 R2 U F' R D2 R U' R'
954	08/01/2016 4:44:37 PM	00:12.24 U' F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B' R' D' F2 U2 B' L' B U B
953	08/01/2016 4:44:11 PM	00:13.86 D R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U R' L2 F' L2 F2 U' L' F' R
952	08/01/2016 4:43:40 PM	00:13.08 R2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D U R2 F' D' U' B' R2 L' U' L' F' L
951	08/01/2016 4:43:12 PM	00:11.04 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 L' B U R2 F R2 U R' U2
950	08/01/2016 4:42:47 PM	00:12.04 D' L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U' L' F' U' R' B2 D2 B' R' L U'
949	08/01/2016 4:42:20 PM	00:12.20 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' B' U2 R' U' F2 D R L' F' U'
948	08/01/2016 4:41:55 PM	00:11.72 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D U R2 F2 U' B F' D B' D' B' L' D R2 L
947	08/01/2016 4:41:24 PM	00:14.86 U L2 U R2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L D F U R2 D B' R2
946	08/01/2016 4:40:51 PM	00:13.65 B2 L2 D L2 D' U R2 U2 R' D U2 F U B2 D2 R' B L2 U'
945	08/01/2016 4:40:26 PM	00:12.66 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 B' F' U' L B'
944	08/01/2016 4:39:56 PM	00:12.79 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D U2 R2 F' L2 D' R2 U2 L D B2 R2 L U2
943	08/01/2016 4:39:19 PM	00:18.59 L2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' L' F R' U2 F2 U' L2 B F2 L'
942	08/01/2016 4:38:54 PM	00:11.61 D' B2 U R2 L2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 B L2 D R' U2 R B R' D' B2 D2
941	08/01/2016 4:38:28 PM	00:11.35 U' F2 D R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F' D' L2 D' L B2 F' U2 B2 L2
940	08/01/2016 4:37:52 PM	00:12.81 D U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U B2 R' D F2 U R U2 B' F' U' B D2
939	08/01/2016 4:37:27 PM	00:11.77 D B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B' D2 R2 U' L D B' L' U F'
938	08/01/2016 4:36:58 PM	00:13.00 B2 D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 D R L' D' B' R2 D' R L'
937	08/01/2016 4:36:26 PM	00:13.58 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D B' R2 B R B2 L U' F2 R U
936	08/01/2016 4:35:51 PM	00:13.20 R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B' R F D' L2 D2 F D F2 R'
935	08/01/2016 4:35:20 PM	00:10.54 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 L R2 D2 U' F' U R2 L B L
934	08/01/2016 4:34:47 PM	00:13.12 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B D B2 L' B' R' B' D2 U' R L2
933	08/01/2016 4:34:19 PM	00:11.28 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 B U' R2 D2 R B' F R2 L2
932	08/01/2016 4:33:52 PM	00:12.46 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D B U2 R' B U' B R' D B' D' U2
931	08/01/2016 4:33:19 PM	00:11.38 D L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 R L B' D F R' F' L2 U L2 D
930	08/01/2016 4:32:48 PM	00:12.32 R2 U' R2 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 B' R' L2 D' F D2 B D U' R
929	08/01/2016 4:32:15 PM	00:11.91 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F' R2 L2 D F R' B U R F2
928	08/01/2016 4:31:37 PM	00:13.80 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F L D' B R L2 F R' D2 L U'
927	08/01/2016 4:30:57 PM	00:13.61 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L2 B' R2 L2 U' R' D' U2
926	08/01/2016 4:30:25 PM	00:17.17 L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' D' B F2 L' F R D2 B' D' U'
925	08/01/2016 4:29:50 PM	00:11.73 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 L' B' R' F2 D' U' L' B L2 F' U'
924	08/01/2016 4:29:16 PM	00:12.71 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D2 B D' F D R F' U' L D2 L2
923	08/01/2016 4:28:51 PM	00:11.87 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B' F L' D' F2 R' F L F D2 U
922	08/01/2016 4:28:14 PM	00:13.86 L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 L2 U' L D2 B' F2 R' L F D' B' F' D'
921	08/01/2016 4:27:38 PM	00:11.51 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 D B2 U L2 F' R2 L B' R2 L' F R B2 U2
920	08/01/2016 4:27:05 PM	00:11.84 D L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B U' B' U' R F' L D U2 F2 U'
919	08/01/2016 4:26:28 PM	00:13.83 D' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 F R' B U B' D' F' U B D U'
918	08/01/2016 4:26:02 PM	00:11.38 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F D' R U2 R2 D U' R' D2 B' L
917	08/01/2016 4:25:39 PM	00:12.24 F2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L' U2 B R L' F' R U' R B'
916	08/01/2016 4:25:02 PM	00:13.72 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 D' R2 B' R2 F L2 U' L2 U R L' F D2
915	08/01/2016 4:24:17 PM	00:17.75 F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' R D' F2 L U R' F2 L2 F'
914	08/01/2016 4:23:41 PM	00:11.83 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R U B2 L' F L B L2 F2 R2 D'
913	08/01/2016 4:23:04 PM	00:13.18 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' R B2 F' R' F' D B F' L' U' R2
912	08/01/2016 4:22:39 PM	00:11.38 D' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' D' L' F L2 B' R D L' F L
911	08/01/2016 4:22:10 PM	00:11.53 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F R B2 U L B' F2 L' D F' L'
910	08/01/2016 4:21:43 PM	00:11.97 R2 U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F D' U' B' F2 L B' R2 U2
909	08/01/2016 4:21:02 PM	00:12.74 R2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D L2 U' F U L' U2 B R2 U' R B2 L2 D'
908	08/01/2016 4:20:19 PM	00:13.14 L2 D' U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R B D' L2 U F' U' B' L D'
907	08/01/2016 4:19:45 PM	00:12.18 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R D B D' F D U' R' B2 L2
906	08/01/2016 4:19:12 PM	00:13.60 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D U2 L D2 R2 B F2 U B2 R' U
905	08/01/2016 4:18:41 PM	00:11.21 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' U' F2 L B' D2 F D B' F D2 U B2 R'
904	08/01/2016 4:18:06 PM	00:12.39 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R' U2 B' U F R B' U' F' D2 U2
903	08/01/2016 4:17:38 PM	00:10.23 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U F U' B' R D' B' L' D B' R
902	08/01/2016 4:16:58 PM	00:12.89 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 D L F U2 B2 R L2 F2
901	08/01/2016 4:16:19 PM	00:11.60 D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B L' U2 R' U' B R2 B' D2 F2 U2
900	08/01/2016 1:17:43 PM	00:12.29 U' B2 D' B2 D L2 D L2 F2 U R2 B L B2 U' R2 B L' U' F' D' U2
899	08/01/2016 1:17:11 PM	00:10.72 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B' D L D' U' B2 D L2 F' L' U'
898	08/01/2016 1:16:33 PM	00:13.40 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R' B' U F R2 D B' F' D2 R D2
897	08/01/2016 1:16:05 PM	00:12.38 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' U F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' F' D2 U' B L' U'
896	08/01/2016 1:15:35 PM	00:13.91 D2 F2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B' D R' D2 U B F U' F R' U'
895	08/01/2016 1:15:01 PM	00:14.13 D R2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 F' U2 L2 U B2 D B' R2
894	08/01/2016 1:14:32 PM	00:12.41 L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B U2 L B2 D2 L' U R2 U R' U
893	08/01/2016 1:13:52 PM	00:17.98 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 L D' U' B' D' F2 D'
892	08/01/2016 1:13:19 PM	00:13.38 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F L F' U L F' R' B U' R' U'
891	08/01/2016 1:12:48 PM	00:09.69 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R' U L' D U' F U B R F2
890	08/01/2016 1:12:21 PM	00:12.32 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' R' F2 L' D B F' R' U2 L U'
889	08/01/2016 1:11:41 PM	00:13.80 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D B2 R2 L2 B' L' F D F D' U F2 R' D2
888	08/01/2016 1:11:06 PM	00:11.13 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D U2 B U2 F2 R L' B' R2 F L2 D L2
887	08/01/2016 1:10:35 PM	00:13.21 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R F' L U2 B2 F R' F L2 F2
886	08/01/2016 1:10:08 PM	00:12.38 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 B D B' F R' F D' U2 F L'
885	08/01/2016 1:09:33 PM	00:12.28 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L' D2 R' F' R' B' L2 B' L
884	08/01/2016 1:09:09 PM	00:12.05 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 B R' D' U' R' L2 D U' L2 F D'
883	08/01/2016 1:08:29 PM	00:15.63 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R F' L B2 U F U2 R2 L D2
882	08/01/2016 1:07:52 PM	00:11.88 D F2 D2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 B' R' L B2 D F' U' R' F L
881	08/01/2016 1:07:19 PM	00:13.42 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 B F' D' B L2 U2 F' R D2 L2 D2
880	08/01/2016 1:06:53 PM	00:09.93 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' L' U2 B2 R' F' L2 B R' D2 L2
879	08/01/2016 1:06:16 PM	00:12.10 F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B R' D U B2 U2 R2 B' R2 L U'
878	08/01/2016 1:05:47 PM	00:12.90 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U' F U' R' L' D F' D
877	08/01/2016 1:05:10 PM	00:10.80 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U R2 U R' B' F2 L' B U R2 F L F'
876	08/01/2016 1:04:40 PM	00:13.28 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F D' L B R2 U L F2 R D'
875	08/01/2016 1:04:09 PM	00:13.10 B2 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 U' F R L U'
874	08/01/2016 1:03:35 PM	00:13.84 U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R B2 F' L' U2 F U' F' R2 D'
873	08/01/2016 1:03:13 PM	00:10.54 U' L2 U' F2 D B2 D L2 D R2 D L' U B' R2 U' B' D2 U' F'
872	08/01/2016 1:02:41 PM	00:11.17 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D L' D2 F R L B L' B R
871	08/01/2016 1:02:15 PM	00:12.77 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D U' R' B U F2 D' L B F' D L
870	08/01/2016 1:01:46 PM	00:13.14 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D L B D' F' U L' U2
869	08/01/2016 1:01:16 PM	00:13.25 D F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' B' L' B2 R L2 D' B
868	08/01/2016 1:00:43 PM	00:17.74 L2 D2 B2 L2 D U L2 D' B2 F2 U F' D R L D2 B' D F' D' F'
867	08/01/2016 1:00:03 PM	00:11.06 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B' R2 L B2 D' R F2 D B' U
866	08/01/2016 12:59:25 PM	00:11.06 R2 U2 R2 L2 D U' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R' U B F' R D2 L F2 D2
865	08/01/2016 12:58:52 PM	00:13.07 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R' B2 F R B' D2 L' D B2 U R'
864	08/01/2016 12:58:26 PM	00:10.88 B2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R' L' B' R' D U' R' U2 B L' U'
863	08/01/2016 12:57:54 PM	00:09.80 D L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D B' U R2 L' U' L2 U2
862	08/01/2016 12:57:17 PM	00:12.36 D F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F' L' D' R U B L D2 R2 L2
861	08/01/2016 12:56:50 PM	00:11.13 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 D F2 R B R2 B R' F2 D2 L D' R
860	08/01/2016 12:56:05 PM	00:15.96 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L R2 D' L' F' R B' D' F2 U'
859	08/01/2016 12:55:30 PM	00:10.10 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D R' D2 L U F' L2 F' D F' L' B'
858	08/01/2016 12:54:59 PM	00:11.64 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D U L' F' R' U L' D2 F R' U2 R'
857	08/01/2016 12:54:31 PM	00:12.01 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D F' L2 D R' U B F2 D2 L' F' D
856	08/01/2016 12:53:55 PM	00:11.81 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D R' B2 F2 R U' B' L U' R D'
855	08/01/2016 12:53:18 PM	00:11.62 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B L2 U2 R D2 L B2 D2 U F L2
854	08/01/2016 12:52:32 PM	00:15.49 U2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 R2 U B' D F' D L
853	08/01/2016 12:52:05 PM	00:11.63 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F' U' L B L' D L2 U' R2 F2 D
852	08/01/2016 12:51:29 PM	00:15.21 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F R' L' U L' D' B' F R2 U' F' L'
851	08/01/2016 12:51:00 PM	00:10.58 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 B U F' D2 L U' B' L' U
850	08/01/2016 12:50:35 PM	00:09.62 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 F L' B' F2 D' R2 L' D2 R U' B
849	08/01/2016 12:49:59 PM	00:13.00 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' D' U2 B D2 U' B' R2 D R
848	08/01/2016 12:49:25 PM	00:13.91 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U F U R2 D' R2 D2 R D2 B'
847	08/01/2016 12:49:01 PM	00:12.65 D' L2 D B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D F U R D2 F U F' U2 F' U2
846	08/01/2016 12:48:34 PM	00:12.00 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' F L2 F R2 F' U F' D L'
845	08/01/2016 12:47:50 PM	00:14.54 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U2 L' U2 B D L' B U' R L' B' L'
844	08/01/2016 12:47:22 PM	00:12.02 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F L B' U2 R' B D F' U2 R U'
843	08/01/2016 12:46:46 PM	00:10.06 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B' U B2 R' B L D2 F2 L' U2
842	08/01/2016 12:46:12 PM	00:10.15 D2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U R' B2 R F D' B2 R U L2 B2
841	08/01/2016 12:45:44 PM	00:11.31 B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 R' D' F D2 B' R' B
840	08/01/2016 12:45:17 PM	00:11.66 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U' R U2 F' R B R' F' U2 B' F2 U'
839	08/01/2016 12:44:51 PM	00:13.09 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 B D2 U2 R' D' U'
838	08/01/2016 12:44:27 PM	00:09.33 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 B F2 R D2 R F' D L F R U'
837	08/01/2016 12:43:46 PM	00:15.80 D2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L U2 B R L2 U' B' F2 D' L2 U2
836	08/01/2016 12:43:16 PM	00:12.97 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B' U2 R' B' D L' F' L' B' R' U
835	08/01/2016 12:42:40 PM	00:11.60 L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R D U' L' B L2 B2 R' F2 U
834	08/01/2016 12:42:12 PM	00:14.08 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 F L' D' R2 B U2 F' R' L'
833	08/01/2016 12:41:34 PM	00:11.70 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U B R' U' L' D R F' D R2 L' U2
832	08/01/2016 12:40:58 PM	00:12.48 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F B2 D L' B2 D' U' R2 L' U
831	08/01/2016 12:40:31 PM	00:11.36 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F L U' F U' R' L2 U' L' B' L2
830	08/01/2016 12:40:07 PM	00:11.07 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 D R' B2 D B2 U2 B' U' B L2 D' U
829	08/01/2016 12:39:36 PM	00:13.43 D L2 U F2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 D' B' U L2 D B' R' D F U L2 U'
828	08/01/2016 12:39:05 PM	00:12.55 D L2 F2 U' B2 D U2 L2 U' L2 U' L B2 U F' R' U B D L' F2 U
827	08/01/2016 12:38:31 PM	00:12.75 D2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 B L F2 D' U2 L' F' U2 L' D2 U'
826	08/01/2016 12:38:07 PM	00:11.92 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L F D L2 F' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 U
825	08/01/2016 12:37:38 PM	00:11.59 D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L' D' F L' F2 D U' B R U
824	08/01/2016 12:37:12 PM	00:11.93 R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' U F' R2 D' B D2 F2 L' D F' L' U'
823	08/01/2016 12:36:38 PM	00:13.03 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 L U' R2 U2 R' B2 U' B'
822	08/01/2016 12:36:10 PM	00:12.11 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R' D' B' L D' F' R2 B' R L' U
821	08/01/2016 12:35:40 PM	00:13.72 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 B U F' L' B L2 F D2 R L' U'
820	08/01/2016 12:35:08 PM	00:10.66 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D U R2 U R' D' B D' U' R2 F D U
819	08/01/2016 12:34:38 PM	00:11.16 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 R' B2 F2 D' B' F D2
818	08/01/2016 12:34:07 PM	00:11.96 B2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 B L' U R' B2 L2 B D' U' B'
817	08/01/2016 12:33:40 PM	00:10.39 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 F2 L' U' F R' B' D R L B D U2
816	08/01/2016 12:33:02 PM	00:12.30 D2 B2 U L2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 R B D F2 U' F2 R L2 B' F' R' U'
815	08/01/2016 12:32:38 PM	00:11.11 D2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' L' D' F' R2 D2 U F2 R2 L' F U2
814	08/01/2016 12:32:05 PM	00:11.57 U L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B2 L2 F U' R L2 B' R2 U' B2 F
813	08/01/2016 12:31:27 PM	00:19.62 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D F' L B D' B2 R' U L' F' L2 D U2
812	08/01/2016 12:30:48 PM	00:13.93 R2 D R2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D L B2 F2 U F' L D2 L2 D B2
811	08/01/2016 12:30:17 PM	00:11.67 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D' F2 R D' B' U'
810	08/01/2016 12:29:53 PM	00:11.63 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D R B' D' U2 F2 L' F L' D2 R'
809	08/01/2016 12:29:18 PM	00:12.93 D2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U F L' B F2 D2 R F2 L' F2 D'
808	08/01/2016 12:28:46 PM	00:11.51 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 D F' D2 U B' R' L' F' R B U
807	08/01/2016 12:28:07 PM	00:12.52 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 R' D F' L' D' B' R2 D' U'
806	08/01/2016 12:27:36 PM	00:12.28 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L U F U F D B' F2 D R' U
805	08/01/2016 12:27:05 PM	00:12.57 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D B F' L2 F D' L B U R'
804	08/01/2016 12:26:27 PM	00:17.80 L2 U F2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' R' F2 R D' F' D2 F2 D' L
803	08/01/2016 12:25:52 PM	00:12.09 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' U' B2 L' F' L' B2 L D R' B'
802	08/01/2016 12:25:15 PM	00:12.89 D B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D R B U2 L D B U' R' L D2 L
801	08/01/2016 12:24:45 PM	00:10.08	 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D U R2 F D B U' B' L B2 L2 B2
800	06/01/2016 1:11:21 PM	00:11.45 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D U B D U2 R' F2 U' B' R' B' F'
799	06/01/2016 1:10:52 PM	00:11.00 D L2 U2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R L U B2 L2 B' D' R2 B U2 L'
798	06/01/2016 1:10:18 PM	00:14.57 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 B D R2 L' D2 U L2 B U' R' U'
797	06/01/2016 1:09:41 PM	00:16.36 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' F' D B' F2 R' U2 L U2 B' U'
796	06/01/2016 1:09:17 PM	00:12.59 D R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B D' B2 L2 F L' F' R' D2 B' U'
795	06/01/2016 1:08:40 PM	00:11.15 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 R B' F2 L B L B2 D' R U'
794	06/01/2016 1:08:02 PM	00:13.43 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 D L2 F R L' F L' D' B2 U B R' U2
793	06/01/2016 1:07:35 PM	00:12.66 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D R2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B R B D U F2 U'
792	06/01/2016 1:07:00 PM	00:10.61 B2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 U B' U' L' D B F R2 L D' R
791	06/01/2016 1:06:33 PM	00:10.04 B2 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D B' R2 D F2 R2 D2 U' F' L F2
790	06/01/2016 1:06:05 PM	00:12.09 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U L2 B' D F L F R' L2 D2 B' D2
789	06/01/2016 1:05:37 PM	00:11.44 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' D' B' D2 L U' B' U' R' U'
788	06/01/2016 1:05:06 PM	00:14.68 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R' F U2 B L' U' R B U R' U'
787	06/01/2016 1:04:29 PM	00:17.85 R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L D2 R2 B' R L F U B2 F' U'
786	06/01/2016 1:04:02 PM	00:11.00 B2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 U R' U2 B L2 F2 D' B U2 B' F2
785	06/01/2016 1:03:32 PM	00:12.48 R2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F' D2 R' D' B F' D' U F2 U'
784	06/01/2016 1:02:56 PM	00:14.48 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 R U2 R' D F L D2 R' F D2
783	06/01/2016 1:02:17 PM	00:14.26 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' F' R' B' F' R F2 L' D F' L2 U'
782	06/01/2016 1:01:38 PM	00:10.22 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 U2 L' U2 L F' L' D U' B' R2 U' B2
781	06/01/2016 1:01:09 PM	00:10.69 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 B' D' R' B' L B' R' D2 B' F U'
780	06/01/2016 1:00:29 PM	00:13.70 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D L2 U R' D' L U2 R2 F R' B' D' F' D2
779	06/01/2016 12:59:59 PM	00:13.74 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U B' F D' F2 R' D2 F2 R' L2 D' U'
778	06/01/2016 12:59:29 PM	00:11.07 U L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L B2 F L' U2 R2 F R B' U
777	06/01/2016 12:59:01 PM	00:11.54 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L B R' D R2 L' D' U2
776	06/01/2016 12:58:21 PM	00:13.57 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 D L2 U' L' F' D R U2 R B R' F' U2
775	06/01/2016 12:57:44 PM	00:12.47 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U' F' L2 D' F U L' U B' D F
774	06/01/2016 12:57:15 PM	00:11.09 D U B2 D B2 F2 U R2 L2 D R L B' L' B U' F2 U2 F' U2
773	06/01/2016 12:56:33 PM	00:17.66 U R2 U L2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F D U2 R B2 D L2 F R2 L'
772	06/01/2016 12:55:59 PM	00:14.02 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 U' R B' F' R D2 F2 U R2 F' D'
771	06/01/2016 12:55:32 PM	00:11.91 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 U R' F U' B2 R B2 L' D' B' F D
770	06/01/2016 12:55:03 PM	00:12.43 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U F' D2 R' U2 B D2 F' R2 B2 U2
769	06/01/2016 12:54:33 PM	00:13.37 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R' D B' D2 L F U R B F U'
768	06/01/2016 12:53:59 PM	00:14.33 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R B' U B R2 U L2 B R' D2
767	06/01/2016 12:53:27 PM	00:11.68 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R' B D' L F D L D2 R' U2
766	06/01/2016 12:52:51 PM	00:10.88 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U' B' D2 L' B2 R B D' U F' R2 D2
765	06/01/2016 12:51:44 PM	00:12.80 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L' B R2 B R2 D2 L2 U' B R'
764	06/01/2016 12:51:12 PM	00:09.51 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 F' R F R' B R L U L2 F
763	06/01/2016 12:50:36 PM	00:12.81 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U L U B U2 R' F L B' U2 R2 U2
762	06/01/2016 12:50:07 PM	00:15.23 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 F' R D' R U L B' F' L' F2 D
761	06/01/2016 12:49:38 PM	00:10.37 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B D F' L U R2 L2 D B
760	06/01/2016 12:49:00 PM	00:09.92 U2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L' U' F L2 U' F' R' U2 F L2 U2
759	06/01/2016 12:48:30 PM	00:12.35 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D B D B2 R' F' D' L D2 B U2
758	06/01/2016 12:47:58 PM	00:13.00 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D L U B2 R' F' L' B2 R B' D F
757	06/01/2016 12:47:10 PM	00:16.06 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 U R2 F D2 F D F' U2 R' B' U' L U2
756	06/01/2016 12:46:34 PM	00:12.80 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 F U' R B' D' L U' B2 D' F U2
755	06/01/2016 12:46:03 PM	00:13.09 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 R F' R B F2 D2 L2 D L' D2
754	06/01/2016 12:45:32 PM	00:13.82 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F2 L U' R2 B L' D' U' L2 U L' U2
753	06/01/2016 12:44:53 PM	00:13.35 R2 L2 D U2 F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 L B2 U' B R' L2 B U2 L' D'
752	06/01/2016 12:44:22 PM	00:11.27 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D U' R2 B L' U2 R2 L' B' U2 R' D' B2 L'
751	06/01/2016 12:43:52 PM	00:12.20 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L' U' B2 U' B' D R2 F R2 B2
750	06/01/2016 12:43:25 PM	00:11.99 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L F' U2 R' L' D' F2 U' F R2
749	06/01/2016 12:42:49 PM	00:11.22 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B D' R2 L D2 U L' B2 L2
748	06/01/2016 12:42:09 PM	00:14.79 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D R2 D L D' F R' B' L F2 R2 D' L2
747	06/01/2016 12:41:30 PM	00:13.57 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' R B D2 F' L2 D R2 F2 R' B2 D2
746	06/01/2016 12:40:58 PM	00:11.08 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D B2 L' F L B D L F L2 F L' U
745	06/01/2016 12:40:22 PM	00:14.18 D U2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 B D2 U' L2 F L D' F2 U F U'
744	06/01/2016 12:39:53 PM	00:11.33 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B L' U' R' L2 U' B' D' R' U2
743	06/01/2016 12:39:17 PM	00:16.65 D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R F' R2 B' F2 R' L' D' R' F2 U'
742	06/01/2016 12:38:43 PM	00:11.91 B2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' L' F D R' U' B' U F D2 U'
741	06/01/2016 12:38:14 PM	00:12.37 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' U2 L' D2 B2 L D' F R2 U' L' D2 U2
740	06/01/2016 12:37:41 PM	00:10.20 F2 L2 D U F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R D F' L2 F2 U R L F2 D' U'
739	06/01/2016 12:37:11 PM	00:08.19 U' B2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 D F2 R' F2 U2 R' D B L D2 R' U2
738	06/01/2016 12:36:33 PM	00:12.30 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F' D R' F2 D' R2 F' D' B2 U2
737	06/01/2016 12:36:03 PM	00:11.63 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' U R' B2 F' L2 D2 F D' U' B' D' U
736	06/01/2016 12:35:33 PM	00:12.35 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 D F2 U' R D' U2 L F R' B2 D F2 D U2
735	06/01/2016 12:35:03 PM	00:11.69 L2 F2 D' L2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B L2 B2 D' U L D R D U2
734	06/01/2016 12:34:29 PM	00:13.55 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 U' L' B R F R2 U' L' F L B2 D U2
733	06/01/2016 12:33:57 PM	00:13.47 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B D' B2 U R' F2 D2 R' F' L2
732	06/01/2016 12:33:21 PM	00:13.07 D' U' B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' B' U' B2 R F D U F' D' U2
731	06/01/2016 12:32:39 PM	00:11.48 R2 D' U' L2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 R B' L D2 R' U F D2 F D
730	06/01/2016 12:32:10 PM	00:13.16 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R B' D L' B R B L F2 L'
729	06/01/2016 12:31:37 PM	00:12.28 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' B2 L U' B R' U2 L' U2
728	06/01/2016 12:31:03 PM	00:09.15 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D L2 F D2 B R' L D' R' U2 F L D2
727	06/01/2016 12:30:29 PM	00:12.13 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 U F' D U2 L B' U' R2 D R2 L2
726	06/01/2016 12:29:46 PM	00:11.59 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U R U2 R2 F U B D' B' R F2
725	06/01/2016 12:29:23 PM	00:13.65 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U L F' D2 U' L F2 D' F2 R2 D2
724	06/01/2016 12:27:55 PM	00:13.15 D2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 R' B L U F2 U2 L F U'
723	06/01/2016 12:27:26 PM	00:11.76 U R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D' B' R2 B L' B U B' R' B2 U
722	06/01/2016 12:26:43 PM	00:12.92 R2 U2 R2 D U B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 L F R2 B' L B U2 L' D2 R
721	06/01/2016 12:26:09 PM	00:12.92 D B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L' U2 B' D' R2 B D F' U2 L2 U'
720	06/01/2016 12:25:41 PM	00:10.95 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D B F2 U2 R F U2 R' F D2 U' R
719	06/01/2016 12:25:11 PM	00:09.10 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F D2 R L F U B' U F2 U2 L
718	06/01/2016 12:24:35 PM	00:11.69 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B R' L' D' R2 F2 U' F' L B' L'
717	06/01/2016 12:24:06 PM	00:12.04 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 R' F' D' U' R' L' D B D F U'
716	06/01/2016 12:23:32 PM	00:10.33 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U F2 L2 B' R D2 B U R' F2 D' F U2
715	06/01/2016 12:23:00 PM	00:09.59 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 F' R L F' U' F' L2 U L2 D L2
714	06/01/2016 12:22:24 PM	00:15.26 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D R U2 B2 F2 U F' D' R' D B' D2
713	06/01/2016 12:21:44 PM	00:12.07 D' R2 L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' R' D U' F U2 R D2 U' R
712	06/01/2016 12:21:06 PM	00:14.76 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B' U' R2 F D2 L U' R B2 R' U2
711	06/01/2016 12:20:32 PM	00:10.99 R2 U B2 D R2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' F' R B2 U' B U' L' B' F R
710	06/01/2016 12:19:58 PM	00:11.89 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F R B2 U' F' D B' R2 U2 F' D
709	06/01/2016 12:18:42 PM	00:11.19 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L' U F D' R D2 B' L U' B' U
708	06/01/2016 12:18:14 PM	00:12.74 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U2 F U B' R' L' B' D L'
707	06/01/2016 12:17:44 PM	00:11.99 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U B2 D' L' U' B R2 B2
706	06/01/2016 12:16:58 PM	00:11.21 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' R F' D U L2 F' R' L' F2 U2 F'
705	06/01/2016 12:16:24 PM	00:13.36 L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D B R L D2 R D' B' F' D' L'
704	06/01/2016 12:15:53 PM	00:12.06 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R B F L' B F2 D U' L F U'
703	06/01/2016 12:15:22 PM	00:11.95 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D2 F L U2 B F U' R B D2 B U
702	06/01/2016 12:14:54 PM	00:13.59 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L U2 F R F L U R' U' R' D'
701	06/01/2016 12:14:19 PM	00:16.54 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 R' B2 L' U L' D R F'
700	05/01/2016 5:47:43 PM	00:11.86 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D L U' B2 U' F' D U2 L B' U2
699	05/01/2016 5:47:15 PM	00:13.60 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D R2 U' F2 D' R B2 D R2 U2 R' B' R2 L' F U'
698	05/01/2016 5:46:46 PM	00:11.75 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' B R' U' F R2 D2 F R' U'
697	05/01/2016 5:46:12 PM	00:15.60 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D L D2 F' R2 U L' F2 U' B' L' U2
696	05/01/2016 5:45:45 PM	00:11.80 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' F' D2 L F' D R D2 R' U' B U'
695	05/01/2016 5:45:10 PM	00:10.92 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B L U R' B2 U' R' F2 R'
694	05/01/2016 5:44:32 PM	00:11.73 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F R' D B2 U R U' F2 D L' U'
693	05/01/2016 5:43:57 PM	00:15.12 D L2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' R' F' D U F U' B' L D R' U2
692	05/01/2016 5:43:19 PM	00:13.04 D2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R' F' R' B R' F' D' R' F2 L' U'
691	05/01/2016 5:42:47 PM	00:12.62 B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' F' L' U2 L2 F R' B D' B'
690	05/01/2016 5:42:11 PM	00:14.10 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R' D2 L B D B2 U' F U B U'
689	05/01/2016 5:41:35 PM	00:13.12 L2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R' D U2 L2 U L' D' B' U' R D2
688	05/01/2016 5:41:02 PM	00:12.03 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B' L F R' U F2 D' B F
687	05/01/2016 5:40:30 PM	00:11.23 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' R' U' B2 U L' F' D2 F' D'
686	05/01/2016 5:40:03 PM	00:13.90 D L2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 L' F D2 U' L' B' L' F
685	05/01/2016 5:39:22 PM	00:12.09 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 U R' F D B' R2 D F' U2
684	05/01/2016 5:38:50 PM	00:11.71 L2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' B D R2 F' U R' B U R
683	05/01/2016 5:38:08 PM	00:18.64 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L U2 R2 F2 R' D' B2 U2 F' U2
682	05/01/2016 5:37:34 PM	00:12.15 R2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B D2 L F' L B U R D2 L2
681	05/01/2016 5:37:03 PM	00:13.25 U L2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' L2 B' D2 R D' F' L' U F U2
680	05/01/2016 5:36:28 PM	00:14.44 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' U' L D' U B2 L' B R' D2 U'
679	05/01/2016 5:35:58 PM	00:13.48 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U R2 D2 B L F' L D R2 D R2 U R U'
678	05/01/2016 5:35:31 PM	00:09.48 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U' L' F' D R' D2 F2 R' D' F' L2
677	05/01/2016 5:34:59 PM	00:12.53 L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 L2 D L' B U B' U' B U F L U2
676	05/01/2016 5:34:30 PM	00:10.24 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B' U' R2 B' F L2 B2 R D L
675	05/01/2016 5:34:02 PM	00:08.66 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' L F2 D R2 B D2 U B L F' D
674	05/01/2016 5:33:31 PM	00:10.75 R2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D U2 F2 D' B' R2 U' R D R' F' L D F2 L2
673	05/01/2016 5:33:05 PM	00:11.40 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 U R D R2 B D2 B R' L F2 L U'
672	05/01/2016 5:32:25 PM	00:14.44 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D R D' U L U2 R' B' D' R2 F U'
671	05/01/2016 5:31:49 PM	00:14.58 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L U' R' U' F L2 F2 U B2 D' L
670	05/01/2016 5:31:01 PM	00:14.93 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B' D2 U R' B U2 R2 L2 B D U'
669	05/01/2016 5:30:35 PM	00:12.22 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 F R L2 F R D L' B' U F U
668	05/01/2016 5:30:07 PM	00:12.47 U2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R' U F' L' B2 R F2 U2 F U'
667	05/01/2016 5:29:33 PM	00:14.52 L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 B D' R' F' R2 U B2
666	05/01/2016 5:29:01 PM	00:09.38 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D L2 D B2 L' D R B2 L D L2 B U B2
665	05/01/2016 5:28:30 PM	00:12.26 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' L' U2 R2 U' B' R' L U F D2 U'
664	05/01/2016 5:27:55 PM	00:12.24 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L' D' B' F' R D2 B' L D' B2
663	05/01/2016 5:27:10 PM	00:10.40 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 B F2 D2 B R B' D' B' R U2
662	05/01/2016 5:26:37 PM	00:09.89 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F L' D B D' L' D R' L F' U
661	05/01/2016 5:25:57 PM	00:10.84 R2 D B2 U R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 L' B' L2 D' R L' U2 L' U
660	05/01/2016 5:25:24 PM	00:11.65 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L' B R' F L U F' U R2 D' U'
659	05/01/2016 5:24:58 PM	00:10.57 B2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 U R2 D F2 U' F D' L' B L D U R F
658	05/01/2016 5:24:29 PM	00:11.54 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U L2 F R' B L2 F2 U L D' F' L'
657	05/01/2016 5:23:47 PM	00:12.83 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 F' D L U2 F U2 L2
656	05/01/2016 5:23:16 PM	00:11.60 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' B' D2 L2 F' L' D' B2 F' D' U2
655	05/01/2016 5:22:40 PM	00:12.12 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U L' U2 L F L B' R2 D' B' F U
654	05/01/2016 5:22:10 PM	00:10.66 U F2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' L' D B' F' D' F L' D' L2 U2
653	05/01/2016 5:21:30 PM	00:11.57 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U B' L D' B' R2 F' L2 B D' R2
652	05/01/2016 5:20:59 PM	00:12.75 D' F2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' R F2 L' F' U' B L2 B2 F L D'
651	05/01/2016 5:20:25 PM	00:13.16 B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 D2 L' U' R D' B2 L D
650	05/01/2016 5:19:49 PM	00:15.39 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F' L D' R B2 L2 B' F' D R
649	05/01/2016 5:19:13 PM	00:16.44 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L' D' L' U L U2 R2 B' L F U2
648	05/01/2016 5:18:32 PM	00:13.28 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 F' D2 R D F' U R2 B' R U L'
647	05/01/2016 5:18:03 PM	00:12.20 D' U' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 F R2 U2 R' D B2 D B' F' D' L
646	05/01/2016 5:17:35 PM	00:12.30 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 B' L' U B U' F2 D B2 U'
645	05/01/2016 5:17:00 PM	00:10.73 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L U2 F U R D F2 D B2
644	05/01/2016 5:16:26 PM	00:12.91 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' F' L2 D' R2 D2 R' B2 F' D' F
643	05/01/2016 5:15:54 PM	00:11.52 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U F' R' B' U R' L2 D2 R F R'
642	05/01/2016 5:15:15 PM	00:10.75 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F' U F2 R' F2 L' B' D R2 U2 L'
641	05/01/2016 5:14:39 PM	00:13.54 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 R L' F L' B' R2 D2 U' B
640	05/01/2016 5:14:09 PM	00:13.31 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 R U2 B' R D' U' F2 L' D2 F2
639	05/01/2016 5:13:42 PM	00:11.96 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U F2 L U2 F' R' B F2 D' R2 F D2 L2
638	05/01/2016 5:13:00 PM	00:14.32 U' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L' D2 L2 U F' L2 U2 B' D' F'
637	05/01/2016 5:12:27 PM	00:11.62 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R F' D R2 L B D L2 F R D
636	05/01/2016 5:11:57 PM	00:12.00 D F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' L F' L B D' R' B2 D' F' L2
635	05/01/2016 5:11:20 PM	00:14.77 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R U L B' L B U L2 B2 D2
634	05/01/2016 5:10:49 PM	00:13.74 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 B' D U F' L' D' U' R U2 F2 U
633	05/01/2016 5:10:11 PM	00:11.47 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F D2 R' L' B2 U' F2 R D2 U
632	05/01/2016 5:09:30 PM	00:11.55 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 U' L B' R' F' D U2 F L' B D' U
631	05/01/2016 5:08:48 PM	00:15.36 U B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U L D2 R D R' B F D F2 U
630	05/01/2016 5:08:10 PM	00:14.02 D F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F L F R' D2 R2 B D R' U2 R
629	05/01/2016 5:07:45 PM	00:09.28 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R D2 U B2 R2 F' R2 L' D2 R' U2
628	05/01/2016 5:06:57 PM	00:15.57 F2 L2 U B2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U L D2 B2 D' F R' L B' F U L'
627	05/01/2016 5:06:27 PM	00:11.63 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 D B' D2 B2 F2 R' F' D R2 F' R2 U2
626	05/01/2016 5:05:49 PM	00:12.40 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U R' U' F' R L D2 F D B' R' L
625	05/01/2016 5:04:57 PM	00:24.86 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B' R2 B' R' U2 F2 R' U' L D U'
624	05/01/2016 5:04:28 PM	00:10.86 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U L2 D B' F D2 U B R2 F U L' D2
623	05/01/2016 5:03:57 PM	00:12.23 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B R' D' R' U' F' R2 D2 L' B2
622	05/01/2016 5:03:15 PM	00:13.56 R2 B2 D2 U F2 D U B2 U' L2 F' U' R B F R' F' L' D' L U'
621	05/01/2016 5:02:38 PM	00:13.72 U L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R' F U L2 B' D R' D' U' F' U
620	05/01/2016 5:02:00 PM	00:12.49 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' D' B' U' R D U' R' U B2 U
619	05/01/2016 5:01:30 PM	00:11.34 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 U F' U' F' L' F R
618	05/01/2016 5:00:55 PM	00:12.09 U B2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' U L B' U R2 D' L F2 L2 D
617	05/01/2016 5:00:10 PM	00:13.31 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F L' U R2 D2 B L' F D R' U
616	05/01/2016 4:59:35 PM	00:13.10 D' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D R' D' F' D2 R L' U' B2 U
615	05/01/2016 4:59:05 PM	00:10.37 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' U' R2 U2 R' L2 D R U' L' U'
614	05/01/2016 4:58:38 PM	00:11.20 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F L D' U2 B2 F U' R F' R2
613	05/01/2016 4:58:06 PM	00:10.55 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U2 F' R' L D B2 F' U L2 B' R2
612	05/01/2016 4:57:36 PM	00:13.87 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L2 U L2 D B' L D2 F D2 U' F U R' F U'
611	05/01/2016 4:56:57 PM	00:14.64 D L2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 U L2 D B U F U2 R' D B2 F' R2 L' U2
610	05/01/2016 4:56:21 PM	00:11.86 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 U R D B L2 D U B L' D F2 U'
609	05/01/2016 4:55:49 PM	00:10.81 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F' U' F' L' B' D2 B R2 L' F'
608	05/01/2016 4:55:18 PM	00:11.31 D L2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F L D2 F D2 U2 R' F2 R2 U
607	05/01/2016 4:54:47 PM	00:12.12 R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R D' F D2 U L' F2 D2 F R
606	05/01/2016 4:54:08 PM	00:13.26 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D' F D B2 R D' R2 L' D F' R' U2
605	05/01/2016 4:53:33 PM	00:13.11 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D L U L D' R' F' U2 L D R'
604	05/01/2016 4:53:02 PM	00:10.94 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B F' R' L' U' R D R2 D' B U2
603	05/01/2016 4:52:30 PM	00:13.10 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 B R' L' U' F R' D2 R2 D B'
602	05/01/2016 4:52:01 PM	00:12.91 L2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 R D L' B L2
601	05/01/2016 4:51:34 PM	00:11.50 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' U B' D' F U' L' B' D B' R2 F U2
600	04/01/2016 12:28:38 PM	00:11.67 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R B' U B2 F L2 D' L' D'
599	04/01/2016 12:28:06 PM	00:11.69 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 F R2 F L2 F' D L U' F' L'
598	04/01/2016 12:27:39 PM	00:12.72 D R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D U' B2 L' B R F U' B' U2 F D B2 U
597	04/01/2016 12:27:08 PM	00:12.52 D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D U2 L2 B F2 R2 D' B D U2 B' D L U
596	04/01/2016 12:26:23 PM	00:12.94 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 L' D R' L' D' U' F' D R2 B D' U'
595	04/01/2016 12:25:46 PM	00:12.60 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' D' R2 B2 L' B2 D2 R D' U2
594	04/01/2016 12:25:07 PM	00:13.71 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 L' F2 L' U F' R' F' D' L' F2
593	04/01/2016 12:24:38 PM	00:13.84 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 U' R' F D L F' R2 B' D R2 B2 U'
592	04/01/2016 12:24:04 PM	00:14.47 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B D2 F' L B2 F2 U2 R' L'
591	04/01/2016 12:23:28 PM	00:16.16 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 U2 F' D F' D2 U L' U' B U' F D
590	04/01/2016 12:22:44 PM	00:14.35 D B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B' F L U' F' D' F' L2 F U
589	04/01/2016 12:22:13 PM	00:14.50 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D B R L D2 R2 F L B F2 D' L' U'
588	04/01/2016 12:21:45 PM	00:12.47 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D' L2 F R U2 L D2 B D R2 B D
587	04/01/2016 12:21:02 PM	00:14.24 B2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 L' D L2 U2 F R' L F D2 U2
586	04/01/2016 12:20:26 PM	00:12.90 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' B' F2 D F' L2 D F L B
585	04/01/2016 12:19:55 PM	00:13.31 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' U' L' B U R U2 F2 U'
584	04/01/2016 12:19:22 PM	00:15.64 U2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 D F' U B' R B' U L2 U2 L' U'
583	04/01/2016 12:18:52 PM	00:13.20 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B R D2 R2 L' D F2 L U' L'
582	04/01/2016 12:18:22 PM	00:10.83 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F L' B' D B L' U2 L' B L D
581	04/01/2016 12:17:47 PM	00:12.52 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F U' B' R D' F2 D' B2 R' L U2
580	04/01/2016 12:17:17 PM	00:09.86 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 D U' F2 L2 U R B' R F R2 B D R F R'
579	04/01/2016 12:16:43 PM	00:13.56 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 U B2 L' U' F' U L B U R' B R'
578	04/01/2016 12:16:09 PM	00:11.37 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U B' U L2 B L D' F2 U2 R2
577	04/01/2016 12:15:37 PM	00:16.97 L2 D R2 D F2 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 D' L' F2 D2 B2 F D U B2 L2 F
576	04/01/2016 12:14:55 PM	00:17.74 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B' L2 U L D2 B L B R2
575	04/01/2016 12:14:20 PM	00:11.46 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' F' R' B' F' U2 L D' F' R' B'
574	04/01/2016 12:13:35 PM	00:14.34 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F' R F' D2 L' D U B2 L B' D'
573	04/01/2016 12:12:53 PM	00:13.79 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B F2 D F2 R2 L D B D' U'
572	04/01/2016 12:12:14 PM	00:21.20 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D U F2 D' B2 U L' F' U L2 F2 R' U B2 U2 F L
571	04/01/2016 12:11:36 PM	00:10.86 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R B' F2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 R' F'
570	04/01/2016 12:11:00 PM	00:12.23 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D L' D U2 F R' B' U B' R L2 U2
569	04/01/2016 12:10:26 PM	00:14.04 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U F U B' D R U' B' U L D R U
568	04/01/2016 12:09:55 PM	00:12.00 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D U' F R2 U2 L2 D R' U F2 R' L2
567	04/01/2016 12:09:21 PM	00:14.49 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 B' R U' B F L U' F2 U2 L2 U'
566	04/01/2016 12:08:38 PM	00:14.04 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D U B' L2 F R' U2 F R F2 D' B' U2
565	04/01/2016 12:08:02 PM	00:13.38 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B L' D F' R' L D' L2 U' B2
564	04/01/2016 12:07:17 PM	00:14.47 R2 U L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F B2 R D B R' F2 R' B' L' U2
563	04/01/2016 12:06:44 PM	00:11.85 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' D U' F2 R' B' D2 B
562	04/01/2016 12:06:18 PM	00:10.56 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D' F D' R2 L2 D L2 U' R L2 D'
561	04/01/2016 12:05:33 PM	00:11.07 U B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B F U R2 B' R F2 U F2 L' U'
560	04/01/2016 12:05:07 PM	00:11.51 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 R L' B2 R' U R L2 F' D'
559	04/01/2016 12:04:32 PM	00:13.54 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' B F R' B2 L' U B' U2 L' D'
558	04/01/2016 12:04:02 PM	00:11.03 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' L D L2 B' D R2 D2 R F U'
557	04/01/2016 12:03:26 PM	00:12.66 F2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R F U' L B' D' F2 L' U' B' U
556	04/01/2016 12:02:57 PM	00:12.66 L2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 R F' U2 R F2 U' F2 L' B L2 U'
555	04/01/2016 12:02:28 PM	00:12.23 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 F' R U L' U2 B' D L D2 F
554	04/01/2016 12:01:58 PM	00:11.71 B2 U F2 D U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F R U R F' R2 D' B' L2 D' U'
553	04/01/2016 12:01:16 PM	00:13.13 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B' F U' B' D2 R' L' F U R U
552	04/01/2016 12:00:46 PM	00:10.90 D' U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B D R' B2 R' B' F R B' D'
551	04/01/2016 12:00:15 PM	00:14.32 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' L B2 U R' B' D R2 F2 R2 U'
550	04/01/2016 11:59:47 AM	00:10.15 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L D' B R F2 L' F2 D L2 D' U'
549	04/01/2016 11:59:09 AM	00:14.66 B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D' F' U F2 R D F U' L D2 R D2
548	04/01/2016 11:58:34 AM	00:16.44 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B U' L' D' F' R B2 D2 L D'
547	04/01/2016 11:57:51 AM	00:13.28 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' F R F R' B F D2 U L' U2
546	04/01/2016 11:57:24 AM	00:10.85 B2 D U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R U2 L B2 L F D' U R F
545	04/01/2016 11:56:51 AM	00:17.11 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 D B D F R2 B' U R L F' R' U
544	04/01/2016 11:56:18 AM	00:14.35 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' B D' B' D2 R B R U' L B'
543	04/01/2016 11:55:40 AM	00:12.61 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' F' R' U' L2 U2 R2 L' B2 D U'
542	04/01/2016 11:54:50 AM	00:13.06 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 F L' D' U' B' D2 U2 R' D' B' U2
541	04/01/2016 11:54:20 AM	00:12.39 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U B R' F' R L2 F2 U' B2 R U2 B' U'
540	04/01/2016 11:53:47 AM	00:12.80 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F L' D R D U' L2 B F2 L' U2
539	04/01/2016 11:53:12 AM	00:13.02 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U B L B L' D' L B' F2 R L2
538	04/01/2016 11:52:43 AM	00:12.09 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' F L2 F2 L' D R B' U B' U2
537	04/01/2016 11:52:09 AM	00:13.57 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L U F' R' B L2 B' R L' B R'
536	04/01/2016 11:51:38 AM	00:14.53 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D' U2 B D R L2 F R2 L2 F R' U R'
535	04/01/2016 11:51:01 AM	00:12.16 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U F' D' U' B' U2 L2 B2 L B F2
534	04/01/2016 11:50:15 AM	00:13.78 B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U R D2 U F' L D R D' B' R' U'
533	04/01/2016 11:49:48 AM	00:12.60 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D R L2 B L' B U' F L' F2 R'
532	04/01/2016 11:49:22 AM	00:11.39 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 U B2 U' B2 R' D' F R' B D2 F' L F L D2
531	04/01/2016 11:48:41 AM	00:16.96 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 B L B2 D' L U2 R2 D2 L2 D'
530	04/01/2016 11:48:00 AM	00:15.45 D2 L2 U R2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' U R U L U' F D L B R D2 U
529	04/01/2016 11:47:34 AM	00:12.66 D B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U B2 U B L' F' R' D' F' U2 F R' D
528	04/01/2016 11:47:05 AM	00:13.24 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' L' D' L' F' L' F D B L
527	04/01/2016 11:46:34 AM	00:13.05 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R F' D B2 F L2 D2 L' F' L U
526	04/01/2016 11:46:00 AM	00:13.19 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' B2 F L2 U2 L B F R' U
525	04/01/2016 11:45:29 AM	00:11.55 R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F' U B' L' B' R F U2 L' B2 D
524	04/01/2016 11:44:57 AM	00:13.40 D' L2 B2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' L' B2 U' R' B D2 R2 F L' U
523	04/01/2016 11:44:15 AM	00:12.56 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' L' U2 B2 F' U' L2 B D2 R2 D'
522	04/01/2016 11:43:39 AM	00:18.70 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B D' L' B U' L' U' L2 D2 B
521	04/01/2016 11:43:05 AM	00:12.83 L2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U R' B2 F' D2 B F' L' D F
520	04/01/2016 11:42:33 AM	00:12.57 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F R B' U B2 F D' R' U L U'
519	04/01/2016 11:41:56 AM	00:15.94 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 U2 L B F2 D R2 U B' R U' B'
518	04/01/2016 11:41:28 AM	00:13.08 U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D' L F' R
517	04/01/2016 11:40:51 AM	00:13.70 L2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 U2 F U2 R' L' B U' F2 L2 B2 L' U L'
516	04/01/2016 11:40:21 AM	00:12.28 B2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' D F D' L' F' R2 L2 U2
515	04/01/2016 11:39:44 AM	00:13.28 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R B' R' B' R U' F' R' B2 U' L'
514	04/01/2016 11:39:12 AM	00:14.86 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B' U' F' U2 F' L' B' U2 L' B2 U'
513	04/01/2016 11:38:33 AM	00:17.04 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' U F R L D' F2 U2 F R'
512	04/01/2016 11:37:53 AM	00:18.04 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 L R2 U R U2 B' L' B2 F' D' U
511	04/01/2016 11:37:15 AM	00:12.87 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R B' L D F U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2
510	04/01/2016 11:36:42 AM	00:14.04 L2 D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U' B F2 L F L2 U R' D F2 D2
509	04/01/2016 11:35:54 AM	00:15.66 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F R D' U L2 B F D F R U'
508	04/01/2016 11:35:04 AM	00:15.55 R2 D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U R F U' R2 B L2 U R' F D2 U2
507	04/01/2016 11:34:18 AM	00:13.71 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R' U' F2 D2 R B' F' L2 F2 D'
506	04/01/2016 11:33:40 AM	00:11.21 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' F D L B U2 F' R B D' F2 L2
505	04/01/2016 11:33:03 AM	00:13.28 F2 D U F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F L' B' U R2 D' R' D2 U' F U'
504	04/01/2016 11:32:18 AM	00:13.49 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U L' U' B2 R' B' F L D' U
503	04/01/2016 11:31:41 AM	00:12.46 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F D2 L U2 R D F2 D2 U' L2
502	04/01/2016 11:31:11 AM	00:12.80 U R2 F2 D F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D2 L R2 F' D' U' R' B' L' B2 L2 U
501	04/01/2016 11:30:37 AM	00:11.71 R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 D' R' D F D R2 F' D2 F' L2 U
500	03/01/2016 12:32:10 PM	00:12.88 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L' D2 B2 D' B' F' R' B' L2 B' U'
499	03/01/2016 12:31:40 PM	00:12.13 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' R' B' D2 R' L B D2 F2 U2
498	03/01/2016 12:31:01 PM	00:12.61 R2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R D2 F L' F R' F2 L2 F R2
497	03/01/2016 12:30:21 PM	00:16.03 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U B' U' R2 L F R' D' R B2 L'
496	03/01/2016 12:29:53 PM	00:12.38 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B' D B L F' R B2 L' F2 L
495	03/01/2016 12:29:17 PM	00:12.84 R2 D F2 D' B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L B U B D R F2 D U'
494	03/01/2016 12:28:43 PM	00:13.22 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B' F' R' F D' L F2 D' U' F' U'
493	03/01/2016 12:28:08 PM	00:13.56 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 U B2 F2 L B' U' R' F2 R D L' F R' D2
492	03/01/2016 12:27:26 PM	00:15.46 D' U B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' B R' F L' B' U2 L' D L2 F2 U'
491	03/01/2016 12:26:54 PM	00:15.17 U2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 D L U' B R' B' L D2
490	03/01/2016 12:26:27 PM	00:11.67 D F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U B' U' R' B F2 D' F' L2 U R
489	03/01/2016 12:25:53 PM	00:12.35 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L' U F2 U B L2 U' R2 D' L U2
488	03/01/2016 12:25:15 PM	00:12.29 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R F2 L B' F2 L U B2 R2 L' D'
487	03/01/2016 12:24:40 PM	00:12.62 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D B U2 R' B2 D2 R L' D' B' U
486	03/01/2016 12:23:56 PM	00:13.17 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 R D L U' R' B F2 R2 D' F'
485	03/01/2016 12:23:23 PM	00:12.06 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U' L B' D' R U2 R D' F2 L' D2
484	03/01/2016 12:22:13 PM	00:17.68 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F' U R2 L U F' U2 R B U'
483	03/01/2016 12:21:29 PM	00:12.97 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U R' D F L B' R B2 D2 R2 F2 D'
482	03/01/2016 12:20:58 PM	00:13.81 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D U B' R' L2 F L' B' F' U' F' D'
481	03/01/2016 12:20:30 PM	00:11.49 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F D2 B' L' B2 R2 D B2 F' U
480	03/01/2016 12:20:04 PM	00:10.32 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F L2 D' R' B U' B2 L' D2 R2 U'
479	03/01/2016 12:19:37 PM	00:11.22 R2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U L2 D2 F U' R U R' U' L' D' L F
478	03/01/2016 12:19:00 PM	00:18.44 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R' F2 L' F D U B' R U L' U
477	03/01/2016 12:18:24 PM	00:13.58 U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 L F U' R2 U' L' D2 R U' B
476	03/01/2016 12:17:51 PM	00:14.77 R2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' L' D' F D U2 R' L2 B D2 F2
475	03/01/2016 12:16:59 PM	00:11.01 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' L' B2 D2 U' R B F2 R2 D2
474	03/01/2016 12:16:27 PM	00:11.29 R2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B' R D F2 R' L' D' L F R
473	03/01/2016 12:15:57 PM	00:11.97 D2 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' U L' F D U2 L B2 D' R2 L D' F' U2
472	03/01/2016 12:15:28 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' U' B2 F' U2 B F' D B2 R'
471	03/01/2016 12:14:45 PM	00:15.45 R2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 R D F R B U2 R L2 U' L U'
470	03/01/2016 12:14:15 PM	00:10.66 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R U2 L' B U' L F' R F2 D' U
469	03/01/2016 12:13:47 PM	00:10.17 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' D2 F U F D' F U R F' D
468	03/01/2016 12:13:11 PM	00:12.67 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F D L' F2 D L F' U' L B2 D2
467	03/01/2016 12:12:25 PM	00:10.76 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R' F2 U L' D' U' F' L2 F2 D
466	03/01/2016 12:11:55 PM	00:13.26 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B D' L' B U' F R F U' F' L2
465	03/01/2016 12:11:26 PM	00:10.70 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' U B2 U F2 U2 B2 R
464	03/01/2016 12:10:58 PM	00:11.85 D2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F' R L2 F' D U' B' R' L' B
463	03/01/2016 12:10:29 PM	00:13.04 U B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B F' L2 D R U2 B D' R'
462	03/01/2016 12:09:42 PM	00:15.54 B2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L' U B F U2 R' U L' B'
461	03/01/2016 12:09:07 PM	00:12.23 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L B' D R2 L F2 D' B R L2 U'
460	03/01/2016 12:07:42 PM	00:12.20 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R F D' R D2 L2 B2 U B2 L U'
459	03/01/2016 12:07:03 PM	00:14.65 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U R' B' R D U R D' B U L' U
458	03/01/2016 12:06:33 PM	00:13.37 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' F R B' L B' F2 R2 B' U' L' U'
457	03/01/2016 12:06:07 PM	00:11.03 U2 B2 D U R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R F' D' U' R' D R B2 D' L' U'
456	03/01/2016 12:05:33 PM	00:11.73 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U F' L B2 U2 R D' U' B R2 D'
455	03/01/2016 12:05:02 PM	00:13.25 U F2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 B F D' F U2 F2 R L D' L U2
454	03/01/2016 12:04:28 PM	00:14.57 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L F R L' U F L2 B D' R2 U'
453	03/01/2016 12:04:00 PM	00:11.84 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D B2 L' R2 B U2 L U2 L F R U2
452	03/01/2016 12:03:21 PM	00:11.64 D F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' L' B R' D' R' F R2 L2 B L
451	03/01/2016 12:02:49 PM	00:11.00 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F L' B' U' L U2 L D B R2 U
450	03/01/2016 12:02:20 PM	00:11.88 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D L' F D L' U' F2 R L' F L2
449	03/01/2016 12:01:46 PM	00:13.24 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 D B' R' F' R' B2 D2 U' L U' F2
448	03/01/2016 12:01:15 PM	00:09.66 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' B' U' L' U L D2 F2 U L D2 U2
447	03/01/2016 12:00:39 PM	00:12.37 R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L U F' R2 U L' U2 F2 U F
446	03/01/2016 12:00:03 PM	00:11.46 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 D B' D' F2 U F' L F2 U2 R' U'
445	03/01/2016 11:59:34 AM	00:12.83 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D' U2 R L2 B R' L B' D2
444	03/01/2016 11:58:49 AM	00:10.62 D U2 F2 D R2 L2 D B2 R2 U B2 L' D' F' R' U R2 L2 F' U2 L'
443	03/01/2016 11:58:17 AM	00:14.52 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D F' L' D2 U2 F R' F2
442	03/01/2016 11:57:49 AM	00:11.06 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 R' B' L2 B2 R F U R2 B' R U2
441	03/01/2016 11:57:19 AM	00:13.14 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U R D' L D R' B U2 R F'
440	03/01/2016 11:56:48 AM	00:12.76 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U F2 R' F L' F2 U' B R2 D U F2 R'
439	03/01/2016 11:56:12 AM	00:12.81 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U F2 U2 R B2 F R2 F2 R' F D' L' B
438	03/01/2016 11:55:42 AM	00:12.58 L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F' L F2 R' U' B U' L B2 U2
437	03/01/2016 11:55:03 AM	00:15.13 L2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U B' F' R' L2 U2 R F2 U2
436	03/01/2016 11:54:37 AM	00:12.22 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 B' L' U L' B2 U2 L' D B L2 U2
435	03/01/2016 11:54:08 AM	00:10.94 B2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' D B D F' U2 B L' F' U
434	03/01/2016 11:53:34 AM	00:12.37 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R' B' R2 D' B2 D' F' U2 R D
433	03/01/2016 11:53:05 AM	00:12.32 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' L2 U B2 F2 L F' D' U2 R
432	03/01/2016 11:52:28 AM	00:11.67 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' D R2 F' R' L2 B' F R2 L2
431	03/01/2016 11:51:49 AM	00:15.39 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 B' F R' U' L2 D' F2 L B2 L' U
430	03/01/2016 11:51:15 AM	00:11.17 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 L' B2 U F' D L2 B' L D2 L2
429	03/01/2016 11:50:49 AM	00:09.54 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U R' F' D2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 D' L D2
428	03/01/2016 11:50:16 AM	00:09.42 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R' D L2 B' D F2 D' R' L' D'
427	03/01/2016 11:49:37 AM	00:15.80 L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' D R F' D' R2 F' D2 F L'
426	03/01/2016 11:49:03 AM	00:08.98 D' U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' U' R' L2 U B D2 B' R2 U F U2
425	03/01/2016 11:48:26 AM	00:13.53 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' R' U2 R2 B R' D' F2 D2 B2 F'
424	03/01/2016 11:47:59 AM	00:11.82 U' L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F U B F2 D' R B R F D'
423	03/01/2016 11:47:20 AM	00:12.90 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 U R' B U' F L' F L'
422	03/01/2016 11:46:42 AM	00:16.09 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 D R2 D B2 U2 R U' F U2 L' F R2 B R L2 U'
421	03/01/2016 11:46:10 AM	00:14.06 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 F' B2 R2 U2 L' F' R B F L' U'
420	03/01/2016 11:45:31 AM	00:12.65 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L D F U R' B D2 U' R' F2 U
419	03/01/2016 11:44:56 AM	00:13.44 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 F' U' L B' U2 B D F' U B U
418	03/01/2016 11:44:28 AM	00:12.37 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R B F' L' D' U2 R D2 B2 L2
417	03/01/2016 11:43:51 AM	00:10.94 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F' U2 R U' L' U' R B' R2 D R
416	03/01/2016 11:43:03 AM	00:10.89 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B R F D' B' F2 R L2 D2 F2 U
415	03/01/2016 11:42:21 AM	00:12.17 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L' U' F L' F R B' R2 L' D2 U'
414	03/01/2016 11:41:51 AM	00:13.87 F2 U' B2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D L' F2 R' U' B2 F U B' U2 R D
413	03/01/2016 11:41:17 AM	00:12.99 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U F' U2 L D B L' B2 L2 F2 R' D
412	03/01/2016 11:40:48 AM	00:11.14 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U B' R U' R2 D' U2 L' D' R2 B' D'
411	03/01/2016 11:40:09 AM	00:14.89 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U B' D2 U' L' F R' L D B L'
410	03/01/2016 11:39:32 AM	00:11.34 F2 U B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 D R D' F' R' L F L'
409	03/01/2016 11:38:45 AM	00:14.45 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 L D2 F' D B2 U R D U2 R'
408	03/01/2016 11:38:01 AM	00:11.38 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D U' F2 L F2 L2 U B2 F L F2 D2 R2
407	03/01/2016 11:37:14 AM	00:14.31 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B U F2 U L D' U R' B' F'
406	03/01/2016 11:36:42 AM	00:12.27 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 B L U' L2 U B' U R L' U2
405	03/01/2016 11:36:09 AM	00:13.20 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D B' D' R F2 L F D' U' L' U'
404	03/01/2016 11:35:38 AM	00:11.76 U L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 U F' R B U L2 B2 F2 U' R U2 B'
403	03/01/2016 11:35:08 AM	00:12.92 D2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 L2 U R2 B' D' U2 F U2 L D2 R F' D2
402	03/01/2016 11:34:40 AM	00:12.33 F2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' D R L F U2 R2 D R' L' U2
401	03/01/2016 11:34:06 AM	00:12.28 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 R' D' F R2 B D' L' U'
400	02/01/2016 12:49:14 PM	00:10.37 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L F2 R U' L2 F L'
399	02/01/2016 12:48:38 PM	00:13.96 D U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B' D' B2 L2 B' R D' U R2 U'
398	02/01/2016 12:48:12 PM	00:11.50 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 F' L B U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L U2
397	02/01/2016 12:47:39 PM	00:12.85 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 D2 F' U R L2 B R2 B F R' B' D'
396	02/01/2016 12:47:04 PM	00:13.87 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D U B2 F2 U B2 R F2 L D' B' R2 D2 U2 F2 R D2
395	02/01/2016 12:46:28 PM	00:14.89 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' B' F' U B2 F2 R2 B' L U
394	02/01/2016 12:46:00 PM	00:12.15 F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U B U2 R L D2 B2 F R2 F U L'
393	02/01/2016 12:45:26 PM	00:10.44 D2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 L B' F2 D' U B2 F' R B2 D U'
392	02/01/2016 12:44:49 PM	00:12.13 L2 U' L2 D U2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' B U2 F D U' F2 L' U'
391	02/01/2016 12:44:10 PM	00:12.45 U' R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B L' U2 L' F L' U' R2 F2 R' U'
390	02/01/2016 12:43:42 PM	00:11.12 D R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 U F U' R' F' D U R2 U L' D
389	02/01/2016 12:43:04 PM	00:15.60 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' B D2 R' L' F2 R2 F L' F2 L
388	02/01/2016 12:42:30 PM	00:12.68 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R' F R' D' B' L F R B' R' U'
387	02/01/2016 12:42:02 PM	00:11.68 L2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B U R D' F' D2 F L U' L2 U2
386	02/01/2016 12:41:24 PM	00:13.36 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 B D L D2 U2 L F' L2 D'
385	02/01/2016 12:40:46 PM	00:10.77 B2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 U B R D F U R' U2 B L' U2
384	02/01/2016 12:40:03 PM	00:14.31 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B' R2 U' R2 D B R' B R2 L2
383	02/01/2016 12:39:24 PM	00:12.04 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 D L' F' D' L2 B D U R F L2
382	02/01/2016 12:38:49 PM	00:11.68 F2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F R F R2 U2 B' F D2 U' F R'
381	02/01/2016 12:38:03 PM	00:12.16 D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F' L2 U' L' B' L' F2 R' B2 L' U
380	02/01/2016 12:37:29 PM	00:11.37 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L' F' R2 L B2 L' U2 F2 D' F2
379	02/01/2016 12:36:51 PM	00:14.16 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 D' B' D2 U2 L U2 B' U'
378	02/01/2016 12:36:20 PM	00:13.32 D L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 R' D' U2 R' B' U' F' D2 U R' U2
377	02/01/2016 12:35:43 PM	00:11.84 U' B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 F R2 D U' R B2 U' B U' F' U2
376	02/01/2016 12:35:14 PM	00:10.45 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D R B' L' D F' L2 B2 L B D2 U
375	02/01/2016 12:34:41 PM	00:11.47 U2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 D' F' U2 L B F' U' R2 L' D' F2 R2
374	02/01/2016 12:34:00 PM	00:13.12 L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B U' B2 L F' R' F D' B2 F' D2
373	02/01/2016 12:33:21 PM	00:12.09 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D U L2 D L2 B' L2 D L D' R U R F D
372	02/01/2016 12:32:47 PM	00:15.01 R2 U L2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U' R B2 D2 B F L' U R' B L2 D2
371	02/01/2016 12:32:12 PM	00:12.70 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' B' D2 R' F' U' F2 R' U F' U
370	02/01/2016 12:31:43 PM	00:12.41 D B2 R2 L2 U B2 D R2 D U' F' R' D B L' F2 L U2 R2 D' U'
369	02/01/2016 12:31:18 PM	00:09.51 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D B' U' B' F2 D' B2 L' U' L
368	02/01/2016 12:30:43 PM	00:12.36 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U F' D U' R L D L' U R2 F
367	02/01/2016 12:29:58 PM	00:21.81 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B L' B2 D F' R2 F' U' L' D2
366	02/01/2016 12:29:19 PM	00:15.60 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' L2 B L2 D F D L2 B2 R B F' U'
365	02/01/2016 12:28:41 PM	00:12.84 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D2 U' F' U2 L D' L D L' F2 D2
364	02/01/2016 12:28:08 PM	00:13.07 L2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' B L B' D B2 U' R F' R2 U'
363	02/01/2016 12:27:36 PM	00:10.02 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D' F' L2 U L D B' U2 B2 R F'
362	02/01/2016 12:27:06 PM	00:14.52 B2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' F R' D R F L2 U' R' D'
361	02/01/2016 12:26:33 PM	00:12.07 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L' U' R B2 D R' B' D' R F2 U'
360	02/01/2016 12:26:00 PM	00:10.06 U' B2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F R B L' F' U' B' D F' U
359	02/01/2016 12:25:32 PM	00:12.08 U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B D2 R D' U2 B R2 B' R' F D'
358	02/01/2016 12:24:59 PM	00:13.01 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 L' B D' B R2 L U2 B' D' F'
357	02/01/2016 12:24:22 PM	00:13.28 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D R2 U R' D F R L2 D F' U2 L2 D U2
356	02/01/2016 12:23:55 PM	00:12.92 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 U F2 U2 R' D' B' U' B' U' R B2 U' R
355	02/01/2016 12:23:08 PM	00:13.76 R2 U F2 D L2 D' F2 D R2 L2 U' R' U B F' U' R B R' B2 D
354	02/01/2016 12:22:29 PM	00:13.71 D U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B R2 D' F D2 F L B2 F
353	02/01/2016 12:21:55 PM	00:13.86 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 L D' L' B R' D' R' D'
352	02/01/2016 12:21:19 PM	00:12.50 F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B' R' L2 D2 L' B F' D L' F U2
351	02/01/2016 12:20:51 PM	00:12.68 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 L' B' L B R' L D R L' U2
350	02/01/2016 12:20:19 PM	00:13.55 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 U2 L' F2 D F' D U2 B' F2 R B U'
349	02/01/2016 12:19:44 PM	00:13.49 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' B' R D B2 F' U B2 R F R2 U2
348	02/01/2016 12:18:56 PM	00:16.29 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U' R' B F' L' F2 L' B2 R' U L' F2
347	02/01/2016 12:18:18 PM	00:12.43 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' R' D' F D2 L' F' U2 F2 U
346	02/01/2016 12:17:51 PM	00:11.85 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 D F' L' D' R2 D F D
345	02/01/2016 12:17:20 PM	00:12.13 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B' R2 B U2 F' U L' F2 L2 U
344	02/01/2016 12:16:51 PM	00:11.65 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L D2 B R2 B' L2 U B' R' B' R2
343	02/01/2016 12:16:12 PM	00:12.02 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U F2 L' D U2 B' R' D R B R2 L2
342	02/01/2016 12:15:38 PM	00:13.08 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U F' U2 R B' L F R2 U R2 U2
341	02/01/2016 12:15:06 PM	00:13.98 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U F' R' L' D2 U B D' F R' D2
340	02/01/2016 12:14:36 PM	00:12.01 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 D2 U B2 D B L' B2 D' B' R B' L2 F2 U
339	02/01/2016 12:14:08 PM	00:11.29 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 U B R' B U F' R' U' L' D R
338	02/01/2016 12:13:40 PM	00:09.49 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' F' R' D2 B R2 D' B' F' D2 R' U2
337	02/01/2016 12:13:03 PM	00:10.22 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' F D' B' F U B' L' D2 B U2
336	02/01/2016 12:12:31 PM	00:11.56 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F R' D2 F R2 D' R2 F' L B'
335	02/01/2016 12:12:06 PM	00:10.66 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R D2 B F2 L B2 U L' F' R' U2
334	02/01/2016 12:11:33 PM	00:11.43 D F2 L2 D2 U B2 D L2 U R2 U L B F R' F U' F' U F' R
333	02/01/2016 12:11:03 PM	00:11.00 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B U B2 F R' U L2 B F' D
332	02/01/2016 12:10:19 PM	00:12.59 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' B L' D' R' D F' U2 R B' R L2
331	02/01/2016 12:09:49 PM	00:10.09 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B U R' D' L D' F2 D' B' D'
330	02/01/2016 12:09:19 PM	00:13.56 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F R2 D R' D' U' R' F R L
329	02/01/2016 12:08:46 PM	00:13.52 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B' D R' L' B U F L' D2 B2 L2
328	02/01/2016 12:08:16 PM	00:14.11 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L B F' L2 U2 L' F2 L U' R U2
327	02/01/2016 12:07:51 PM	00:11.00 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F R F L2 D' B' D' U'
326	02/01/2016 12:07:16 PM	00:14.95 D' R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' L' B U L' B F2 L2 B' L'
325	02/01/2016 12:06:42 PM	00:13.69 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 U' L D B' U R U R2 U' R L U'
324	02/01/2016 12:05:57 PM	00:14.99 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 R D F' U' F U2 B R2 U2 F2
323	02/01/2016 12:05:17 PM	00:13.31 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F B2 U F2 U L' F U' L D U'
322	02/01/2016 12:04:39 PM	00:19.20 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R U2 B R L U R' F R'
321	02/01/2016 12:04:14 PM	00:12.17 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' U' B2 R B U B F' R U
320	02/01/2016 12:03:19 PM	00:11.95 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 R F D L2 D L' B F2 D2
319	02/01/2016 12:02:32 PM	00:14.19 F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L D' B U R B2 U' F R2 F2 D'
318	02/01/2016 12:02:04 PM	00:12.60 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L D R D2 R2 F D2 U B R2 D2
317	02/01/2016 12:01:29 PM	00:12.14 F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D B' L D' R L B' L' U2 L U2 R2
316	02/01/2016 12:01:01 PM	00:10.29 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 F' R2 L B U' R2 D R2 D B
315	02/01/2016 12:00:35 PM	00:12.26 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 L' U B2 R' B R2 B' F U R'
314	02/01/2016 12:00:03 PM	00:09.85 F2 U B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B D2 L' F2 L' F2 U F L2 U'
313	02/01/2016 11:59:12 AM	00:14.61 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R' D2 L' D F2 R' U2 F' L2 D' U'
312	02/01/2016 11:58:41 AM	00:13.42 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D U' B R' U2 R2 L' B' D R B D2 U'
311	02/01/2016 11:58:13 AM	00:13.01 D B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B L B' F R D U'
310	02/01/2016 11:57:44 AM	00:14.09 R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 F U' L2 F2 D B L2 U'
309	02/01/2016 11:57:09 AM	00:13.27 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' B R F2 L B' R2 D L2 U'
308	02/01/2016 11:56:22 AM	00:24.92 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 U B R' U' R2 F2 U L2 B L F' D'
307	02/01/2016 11:55:46 AM	00:13.23 F2 D U F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B R' L' U B2 R L2 U2 F' R' U
306	02/01/2016 11:55:06 AM	00:14.44 L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 L D' B2 D R B' U F' U2 F2
305	02/01/2016 11:54:31 AM	00:12.60 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F L U' B2 U R' U F' U2 L' U2
304	02/01/2016 11:53:41 AM	00:16.97 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F' L D' F U2 R' F L2 D B' D'
303	02/01/2016 11:53:03 AM	00:12.19 B2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' D R2 B D B U' B L U
302	02/01/2016 11:52:22 AM	00:17.87 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R D2 B2 F' U R B' D2 U
301	02/01/2016 11:51:39 AM	00:13.96 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R F' R' B2 U2 F' D2 L F L'
300	01/01/2016 12:18:40 PM	00:10.84 F2 D F2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' U B F U' R F' D L D U
299	01/01/2016 12:18:06 PM	00:13.48 D2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' L' D' R L2 D' L
298	01/01/2016 12:17:30 PM	00:10.63 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U R D2 R B F' U' F' L F R'
297	01/01/2016 12:16:55 PM	00:10.60 D L2 B2 D' U F2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 B L B D B U F' D2 F2 D2
296	01/01/2016 12:16:20 PM	00:13.49 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D B' L2 F' L2 F' U' R L F' D U'
295	01/01/2016 12:15:52 PM	00:14.80 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U B' L2 F D' F L U' R2 L2 D2 U'
294	01/01/2016 12:15:15 PM	00:16.23 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' B2 R U2 L D' U B D2
293	01/01/2016 12:14:35 PM	00:11.74 L2 B2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U B' D2 R' F' D' B' L F D F2 U'
292	01/01/2016 12:13:58 PM	00:12.21 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' R U' B' F' R D2 U F U
291	01/01/2016 12:13:23 PM	00:14.19 R2 U R2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R' L D R2 L' B' L2 D' L2 U L'
290	01/01/2016 12:12:50 PM	00:11.95 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U R2 F D2 L' B' D' U' L U2 R2 L
289	01/01/2016 12:12:13 PM	00:11.97 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 F L' U' F D F' L' U' R2 F L' U'
288	01/01/2016 12:11:47 PM	00:12.18 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L D2 F' D F2 D' F2 R' U2 B' U'
287	01/01/2016 12:11:17 PM	00:15.32 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F R' B D' L B L2 F2 U2
286	01/01/2016 12:10:45 PM	00:13.17 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U R' U' B U2 F' R2 B2 L' D2 L U2
285	01/01/2016 12:10:15 PM	00:11.54 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B L' B U2 R D' R2 F2 R2 L' D
284	01/01/2016 12:09:41 PM	00:14.00 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B D2 R' U' F' D F R L'
283	01/01/2016 12:09:09 PM	00:11.64 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' B D' F2 L2 D F U' B2 R' B2
282	01/01/2016 12:08:23 PM	00:12.62 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D R' D' L' U R2 U B' U2 L2 U
281	01/01/2016 12:07:36 PM	00:16.42 R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' L2 U L D2 R U2 B' U' R L2 B' L D'
280	01/01/2016 12:07:06 PM	00:10.63 D' R2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 D' L B L D B' F' U F' D L U'
279	01/01/2016 12:06:42 PM	00:11.27 R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B U R L2 U2 B' L B2 R B2 U2
278	01/01/2016 12:06:08 PM	00:14.25 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B D L' U' F' L U' B' F2 L' D'
277	01/01/2016 12:05:38 PM	00:13.24 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U L2 U' R F U' L B R' D' U R' D2 U2
276	01/01/2016 12:05:06 PM	00:11.04 B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 R D' U L D' F U B' D2 U'
275	01/01/2016 12:04:31 PM	00:13.79 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B' F' U' R D B F2 L' D' B'
274	01/01/2016 12:04:03 PM	00:13.14 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D L2 F D U L2 B F2 R L' F D2
273	01/01/2016 12:03:34 PM	00:11.89 F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' L' F' L2 F2 U2 F' U R2 U
272	01/01/2016 12:03:01 PM	00:14.29 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U L' F L2 D B2 R' L' F' R
271	01/01/2016 12:02:16 PM	00:15.93 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 D F' R U' L' U L2 F' L' D U'
270	01/01/2016 12:01:39 PM	00:16.25 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U F U L' F D2 R' F2 R' U2 B'
269	01/01/2016 12:01:06 PM	00:16.24 L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 F L D' R2 D' U' F D' L2 D' U'
268	01/01/2016 12:00:29 PM	00:11.00 B2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U L' U2 B' U R' U' B2 D' F R' U2
267	01/01/2016 11:59:52 AM	00:12.34 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 B' L' F R' F2 L U' B R2
266	01/01/2016 11:59:25 AM	00:11.82 R2 B2 D U' R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' R B U' B2 U L B F2 L2 U2
265	01/01/2016 11:58:50 AM	00:17.39 D U L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L F2 D F L D' L' U' F L2
264	01/01/2016 11:58:19 AM	00:11.29 L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U L2 D F' R' U R' B' L B' F U2 R D
263	01/01/2016 11:57:38 AM	00:13.95 U' B2 R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R' B2 R2 F' R D2 L' B2 L' U2
262	01/01/2016 11:57:04 AM	00:13.50 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U L2 D' U' B2 R' U L2 B' R B' F' U' R' F' D'
261	01/01/2016 11:56:35 AM	00:12.34 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R F R2 L2 U L' D R2 D F' U2
260	01/01/2016 11:56:08 AM	00:11.20 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R' B F2 D U' F2 L' B L' B'
259	01/01/2016 11:55:40 AM	00:10.51 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U F' U2 R' D2 B U' L D' U F U'
258	01/01/2016 11:54:57 AM	00:13.68 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R U B F L' D U B' F' D U'
257	01/01/2016 11:54:11 AM	00:15.55 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' R' D R2 D2 R B' L' B D' B2
256	01/01/2016 11:53:22 AM	00:17.95 L2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 D L2 D R B R2 U2 F L B2 U B' F' L2
255	01/01/2016 11:52:55 AM	00:12.52 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L' U2 R' B R' D R2 D' U2 L2 D
254	01/01/2016 11:52:29 AM	00:13.22 U' B2 U R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B' F2 U' B' L D2 F R2 L' D2 U'
253	01/01/2016 11:51:56 AM	00:12.51 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U L' U L2 F2 U' R F U2 B2 R2 U'
252	01/01/2016 11:51:17 AM	00:15.09 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D L D' R2 B R' U R2 B2 F' L2 U
251	01/01/2016 11:50:40 AM	00:14.24 R2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 R' D' R2 L F D' B2 R' L'
250	01/01/2016 11:50:13 AM	00:13.07 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D U2 F2 R F D B F' L B' D' U L'
249	01/01/2016 11:49:36 AM	00:16.14 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R' U' B' D' F2 L B' R F L
248	01/01/2016 11:48:56 AM	00:15.50 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D B2 R' B' U' L D B2 F U2 F L B'
247	01/01/2016 11:48:21 AM	00:09.59 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D' U' L2 F' R2 U B' U L
246	01/01/2016 11:47:47 AM	00:11.63 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B L2 U2 F' U R' F' U' L' F D'
245	01/01/2016 11:47:16 AM	00:14.84 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F D2 R' F U B' D' U2 R' D
244	01/01/2016 11:46:38 AM	00:12.07 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F D' L U2 F R' D F2 U F' U'
243	01/01/2016 11:45:55 AM	00:11.20 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D F L' B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D R2
242	01/01/2016 11:45:00 AM	00:14.09 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B L F2 U' L U' L2 F' R2 B' U'
241	01/01/2016 11:44:21 AM	00:12.74 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L B' U2 F2 U L' F' D F2 D2 U2
240	01/01/2016 11:43:39 AM	00:11.27 L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L B' D L' U B2 D2 L D2 U' B' U'
239	01/01/2016 11:43:09 AM	00:13.31 U B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F D' F U' B' L' D' R' U' L2
238	01/01/2016 11:42:38 AM	00:13.64 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D F' R B F2 L' D F2 L2 U' R' D'
237	01/01/2016 11:42:02 AM	00:16.16 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 R' B' R' D' L F' D2 U2 B' L' U2
236	01/01/2016 11:41:22 AM	00:16.20 D U R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 B U F U' L F' L2 F' R D' U
235	01/01/2016 11:40:38 AM	00:11.68 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F D' U L B' D U' B' D' F2 U2
234	01/01/2016 11:40:01 AM	00:13.67 L2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L F' D' B' U' R' D' L D'
233	01/01/2016 11:39:23 AM	00:14.92 D' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L' B2 U' B2 R B U2 L' F2 U2
232	01/01/2016 11:38:48 AM	00:17.16 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 L U B' F2 D L D' U2 L F U
231	01/01/2016 11:38:10 AM	00:12.58 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 U B L D F L' D R' F2 R2 B2 L'
230	01/01/2016 11:37:35 AM	00:13.55 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R B' F' D' F2 R U R2 B2 L' U
229	01/01/2016 11:37:01 AM	00:11.06 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F2 U B D F' R' B' L' D2 U R' L'
228	01/01/2016 11:36:32 AM	00:13.00 D L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 B' R2 F L F' R B2 F2
227	01/01/2016 11:36:00 AM	00:15.45 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' D' B2 U2 F D L U2 F D2 U
226	01/01/2016 11:35:17 AM	00:11.64 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U B2 R' B2 U B2 L F2 D B' D' F2 D'
225	01/01/2016 11:34:37 AM	00:11.49 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D L' F R B U L' F R2 D2 B' D'
224	01/01/2016 11:33:59 AM	00:13.68 U2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L F2 L2 D' R' F' U B' F' R U
223	01/01/2016 11:33:27 AM	00:12.36 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L' U' B' F2 U2 B U B2 L2 D' U'
222	01/01/2016 11:32:44 AM	00:10.44 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L' D2 B U2 F U L2 B' L' U'
221	01/01/2016 11:32:10 AM	00:17.31 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 L U' F R B2 D L' D2 L2 F2 U
220	01/01/2016 11:31:30 AM	00:15.53 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 D R2 L2 F' D' R' L U R2 B U' F' L2 U2
219	01/01/2016 11:30:58 AM	00:14.64 F2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L' U B' L' D2 L F2 U B2 L U
218	01/01/2016 11:30:13 AM	00:16.98 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U R B' L' U2 B2 D' L' B' D B F'
217	01/01/2016 11:29:40 AM	00:13.16 D L2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R' F U' L' F R B' D' L' U2 L
216	01/01/2016 11:29:06 AM	00:12.01 L2 B2 F2 D B2 U B2 D B2 R' U' F' R' B D' F' R B2 L F U2
215	01/01/2016 11:28:16 AM	00:14.53 U F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U B L2 U' B L' U B R B' U
214	01/01/2016 11:27:14 AM	00:12.39 D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' L' D B' L' U2 F U' B L' U
213	01/01/2016 11:26:42 AM	00:11.57 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D F' R2 F L' B' D2 U F2 L' U2
212	01/01/2016 11:26:01 AM	00:13.82 F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 U' B' D L F' D' R2 L B' U2 R' D'
211	01/01/2016 11:25:18 AM	00:12.27 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U L2 B' R' U' R D B' L2 F D'
210	01/01/2016 11:24:41 AM	00:13.71 U2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F U2 L U F U B D' R L U2
209	01/01/2016 11:24:05 AM	00:12.32 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D F R2 L F' D R B' D R2 L U'
208	01/01/2016 11:23:30 AM	00:13.11 U L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 L' D L U B L D2 U2
207	01/01/2016 11:22:54 AM	00:12.12 D2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B' U' B L' B' D2 L2 D B
206	01/01/2016 11:22:10 AM	00:14.40 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B L F L2 B2 R2 D' U2 R D U
205	01/01/2016 11:21:35 AM	00:14.19 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D U R' U2 F' D F D2 L' D' R' B U
204	01/01/2016 11:21:01 AM	00:14.05 F2 U' R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U B' F R D' F R F R' U2 B'
203	01/01/2016 11:20:34 AM	00:11.81 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 B D' U' L' D2 F' L' U' F'
202	01/01/2016 11:20:02 AM	00:12.00 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L D U R' F' D2 R F2 U' F2 D
201	01/01/2016 11:19:21 AM	00:16.06 D' L2 D B2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B R F D' B' L' B' F2 U F R2
200	31/12/2015 1:28:23 PM	00:15.64 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U F D' B' R' U' B' L' D B2 D' U
199	31/12/2015 1:27:48 PM	00:14.47 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 D U F' R L U R2 L
198	31/12/2015 1:26:44 PM	00:13.43 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F R B' L F' U B2 F' U' F' D'
197	31/12/2015 1:26:13 PM	00:12.79 D2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 B D' L F U2 R B2 F2 L'
196	31/12/2015 1:25:43 PM	00:13.45 F2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L F' U2 B2 U' L2 D B' U L' U
195	31/12/2015 1:25:14 PM	00:12.89 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 L B' U' F' D' F2 U' R2 F2 R U'
194	31/12/2015 1:24:45 PM	00:13.22 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U B2 L2 B' R' B2 F2 D' R' B2 U2 L2 D'
193	31/12/2015 1:24:11 PM	00:14.09 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D F' L2 U' B' U2 R2 B2 R B2 D U2
192	31/12/2015 1:23:32 PM	00:11.10 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' D U2 B' L D2 R L U'
191	31/12/2015 1:22:44 PM	00:12.09 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 L' B' U R2 F2 R' L2 U' L2 U2
190	31/12/2015 1:22:21 PM	00:11.27 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' F2 D F' U' L D' F' R U'
189	31/12/2015 1:21:51 PM	00:13.06 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 D B2 U' F2 U' F R B D L F D2 F' D' L' U
188	31/12/2015 1:21:09 PM	00:12.33 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' U2 R' U2 L' D' B' F D L' U2 F
187	31/12/2015 1:20:35 PM	00:11.58 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L R2 U2 B F' R F' U' B' D' U2
186	31/12/2015 1:20:00 PM	00:11.26 R2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B' U B R F D B U' L D'
185	31/12/2015 1:19:21 PM	00:13.06 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' D' B' D B' R' D2 U'
184	31/12/2015 1:18:46 PM	00:10.51 U' R2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' D U' F L' F' D' F L2 D
183	31/12/2015 1:18:13 PM	00:11.51 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B R' D U R D' L' F L B2 U2
182	31/12/2015 1:17:40 PM	00:13.73 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R F' R2 D' B' L F2 U' F2 D2 L2
181	31/12/2015 1:17:01 PM	00:11.73 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 F' R' B2 D B' F' U2 R2 L' B2
180	31/12/2015 1:16:29 PM	00:12.17 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 U' L' F' U R2 B U L U F L' U'
179	31/12/2015 1:16:00 PM	00:11.35 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 U L B2 U' R U F D' R2 B2 D
178	31/12/2015 1:15:29 PM	00:12.97 R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 L' R2 U2 F L D U' R B F'
177	31/12/2015 1:14:54 PM	00:14.32 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U B2 R B' F R D2 U L B R' D U'
176	31/12/2015 1:14:28 PM	00:13.47 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B R' D U L B2 U F D' R D2
175	31/12/2015 1:14:01 PM	00:11.80 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F U' L2 B
174	31/12/2015 1:13:21 PM	00:13.42 F2 D F2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F U F D2 R' F R2 L' B' R2 D
173	31/12/2015 1:12:56 PM	00:09.73 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L' B' F2 L' B' L U L' B D' L'
172	31/12/2015 1:12:23 PM	00:12.95 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' D2 R L' B' L B U L2 F2
171	31/12/2015 1:11:48 PM	00:12.79 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R' U L B' F D B' L B' D' R'
170	31/12/2015 1:11:18 PM	00:12.31 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 U L2 F2 U B2 R' F' L2 F U' R2 F' U B L U'
169	31/12/2015 1:10:48 PM	00:09.41 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L F2 D' B R U R2 B D' F' U'
168	31/12/2015 1:10:15 PM	00:11.56 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 L' D2 R2 B' R2 L' D U2
167	31/12/2015 1:09:47 PM	00:12.77 F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F' D B2 D' L' D2 U' L2 B' L' U2
166	31/12/2015 1:08:21 PM	00:14.79 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' R' U2 L B' D U' B' L2 D2 U2
165	31/12/2015 1:07:54 PM	00:11.91 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D R L2 U' L F L' D2 R' L2 B' D'
164	31/12/2015 1:06:56 PM	00:16.29 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 B' D U L F R D R L' B'
163	31/12/2015 1:06:29 PM	00:12.93 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U R B R U F R2 D L F L U'
162	31/12/2015 1:05:58 PM	00:11.09 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' U R U2 R' F' R' L2 D' R2
161	31/12/2015 1:05:31 PM	00:12.89 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 B D' R2 D2 L' D' R D2 U2 B D'
160	31/12/2015 1:05:05 PM	00:11.24 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B L F R' D2 U R' D' F' U
159	31/12/2015 1:04:26 PM	00:16.12 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 B R F2 D U' F U' F' L F U2
158	31/12/2015 1:03:50 PM	00:14.21 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 R' B2 D R2 L' B' L2 F2 D2 F'
157	31/12/2015 1:03:16 PM	00:11.83 U2 F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B' R' L' F' R' B' R2 L2 D2 F' U'
156	31/12/2015 1:02:43 PM	00:09.46 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 F2 U F U B R F' U2 R2 F2 L' D
155	31/12/2015 1:02:03 PM	00:15.26 L2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D' B R' F' D R L' U2 F' U
154	31/12/2015 1:01:34 PM	00:10.88 U' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 D F' D2 B2 L U B2 F2 R' B' R U2
153	31/12/2015 1:01:07 PM	00:12.37 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B' L' U2 R U2 F' U2 L U F2 D2
152	31/12/2015 1:00:40 PM	00:10.01 U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' U2 L2 B D' F2 R B L U B' U2 F
151	31/12/2015 1:00:10 PM	00:12.56 R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 D B2 D' U2 F' R' L' U B2 R2 F R B F2 U'
150	31/12/2015 12:59:31 PM	00:11.60 U2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' R D2 L2 D' R' L' U
149	31/12/2015 12:59:03 PM	00:12.81 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 U' R' D2 U B2 R B' F2 L2 F2 L
148	31/12/2015 12:58:32 PM	00:14.72 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 R F2 L2 U' R2 B' F2 U L' U2
147	31/12/2015 12:57:58 PM	00:10.55 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F U R' B R' B2 F D U F D2
146	31/12/2015 12:57:36 PM	00:09.10 U F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D F' R2 B D R2 L' U' R2 D2 B
145	31/12/2015 12:57:06 PM	00:13.15 L2 U B2 U F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F' L D' F2 L' U2 B' D' B' R' L'
144	31/12/2015 12:56:35 PM	00:11.39 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L B D' L U' R F D' B F U2
143	31/12/2015 12:55:56 PM	00:18.49 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 D B R D R L2 D2 B2 L F' R
142	31/12/2015 12:55:24 PM	00:16.16 D' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R' U' F2 D' L2 F L' B R2 D2 U2
141	31/12/2015 12:55:02 PM	00:09.16 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F' R D' B2 R' L2 B U2 L2 D
140	31/12/2015 12:54:29 PM	00:12.34 B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B R' B R2 U2 F R' U' B L' D
139	31/12/2015 12:53:54 PM	00:11.90 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F' D R U' R' D' F2 R F R
138	31/12/2015 12:53:28 PM	00:13.09 D2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L D' R' U' L B F2 D2 B' D'
137	31/12/2015 12:52:44 PM	00:21.31 L2 D' U L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U' L' F' U R' D B R F2 R L2 U2
136	31/12/2015 12:52:17 PM	00:13.79 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 R' B U B F' U2 B' F2 L' D2 U2
135	31/12/2015 12:51:33 PM	00:10.50 F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D U2 L2 D' U2 B L' F R F D' B' F2 U L' U
134	31/12/2015 12:51:01 PM	00:12.04 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F' U B2 D R' F U B R' F2 D'
133	31/12/2015 12:50:31 PM	00:13.05 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 D' F U2 R' B F D2 L' U2 R' L U'
132	31/12/2015 12:49:59 PM	00:12.98 R2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 B R' U2 R' D L' B' R2 F2 D
131	31/12/2015 12:49:17 PM	00:15.33 U2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' D B' R2 D B U' R' L D U2
130	31/12/2015 12:48:50 PM	00:11.90 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' L' B U' B' R F2 R2 B' D U'
129	31/12/2015 12:48:22 PM	00:11.23 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 L2 D F' U F2 L U B' D' L2 U2 F2
128	31/12/2015 12:47:54 PM	00:11.35 L2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' B' R' F' U' B2 F U2 R' L2 D
127	31/12/2015 12:47:16 PM	00:13.73 D R2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D F2 D' B' R2 L D F2 L D2 B2 F' D'
126	31/12/2015 12:46:36 PM	00:16.10 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B U R2 U' B2 R' F L' D
125	31/12/2015 12:46:01 PM	00:12.92 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 L U R2 B' U L2 B2 F'
124	31/12/2015 12:45:23 PM	00:20.19 B2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' R' U2 B' L' F R U L F R' U'
123	31/12/2015 12:44:54 PM	00:13.15 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U R F U2 L' U2 L' F' U F D' U2
122	31/12/2015 12:44:20 PM	00:13.94	 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D' B2 U R' B L2 B U L' F L' D2 L2 U
121	31/12/2015 12:43:42 PM	00:13.49 B2 U F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 D' B' L' F' L D' U' F2 U'
120	31/12/2015 12:43:06 PM	00:13.40 L2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' U B L D' F D2 R' U' L' U2 F L2
119	31/12/2015 12:42:33 PM	00:13.93 R2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F L F2 R L2 F L2 D B D2 L'
118	31/12/2015 12:41:59 PM	00:10.69 U2 B2 R2 D U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U B' U B' U R' U F' L D' F' U
117	31/12/2015 12:41:26 PM	00:13.14 L2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F' U2 R2 F U' R' B' F L' F' U'
116	31/12/2015 12:40:54 PM	00:11.08 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L' D' B' F' U B D2 F U2 B2 U'
115	31/12/2015 12:40:08 PM	00:13.64 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F' D U' L D' L2 B' F D' B R'
114	31/12/2015 12:39:31 PM	00:12.94 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U B2 U L2 F2 U R B' F2 D R D L B' R' F' U2
113	31/12/2015 12:39:03 PM	00:11.44 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R F D2 B' L B U' B' R' L U2
112	31/12/2015 12:38:27 PM	00:12.24 U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' D' L' B' F' L' F2 R
111	31/12/2015 12:37:59 PM	00:12.36 L2 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F L' F2 R' D' U L F' R B'
110	31/12/2015 12:37:34 PM	00:13.09 L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F U' B2 U2 B R' U B2 U2 F' U'
109	31/12/2015 12:36:29 PM	00:12.66 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F' L' F R2 B2 D' B D2 R2 U'
108	31/12/2015 12:36:00 PM	00:12.15 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L B' U L' D2 R2 U L' D R2
107	31/12/2015 12:35:28 PM	00:13.82 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 B' D2 B2 L' D B2 D2 F R2
106	31/12/2015 12:34:52 PM	00:14.97 D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D U' L' D R' D' B' F2 R2 U'
105	31/12/2015 12:34:22 PM	00:12.81 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D L U R2 B' U F' D' R2 U' F2
104	31/12/2015 12:33:53 PM	00:13.32 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' R' D' F D2 R2 F' L F R
103	31/12/2015 12:33:22 PM	00:15.07 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 B F2 R' U L F2 R' U' L2 B'
102	31/12/2015 12:32:45 PM	00:15.25 D R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U B R' F U' L2 D R' F' D2 R' L
101	31/12/2015 12:32:14 PM	00:14.67 U F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 F L2 D U' R U2 L D U'
100	30/12/2015 6:21:56 PM	00:11.69 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 D F' L' U' B' R U'
99	30/12/2015 6:21:23 PM	00:12.96 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 F' D' U2 R' B2 R2 D2 B R D2
98	30/12/2015 6:20:42 PM	00:17.76 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' F D R B' U2 L' U' L2 U'
97	30/12/2015 6:20:17 PM	00:09.33 D' U B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B' R' D' R2 B F' R B2 L2 D2
96	30/12/2015 6:19:43 PM	00:11.24 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 R' L' F U R L F' D
95	30/12/2015 6:19:18 PM	00:11.50 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B L D B' F2 L' B2 L B'
94	30/12/2015 6:18:30 PM	00:15.63 F2 U L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L F' D' B2 L' D2 L' B' R
93	30/12/2015 6:17:57 PM	00:15.79 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 R D2 B' D' U' R' L2 F D' L U2
92	30/12/2015 6:17:21 PM	00:13.98 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 L' B R' B' F' R2 L' D F R
91	30/12/2015 6:16:54 PM	00:12.64 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F L B F' U2 R F D B D' U'
90	30/12/2015 6:16:17 PM	00:17.13 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D B' U B2 L' F' D B' U' L' F' D
89	30/12/2015 6:15:45 PM	00:14.66 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 R U' B F R2 L U' R' B R2 U2
88	30/12/2015 6:15:10 PM	00:12.72 D B2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B' L' D R D' R' D2 R B U'
87	30/12/2015 6:14:38 PM	00:14.02 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 D L F' R' B R L2 F2 L2 D' U R2
86	30/12/2015 6:14:11 PM	00:10.22 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R' L2 D' L U' B L D U'
85	30/12/2015 6:13:34 PM	00:13.99 B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B L' U' R D' L' U' L2 B R2 D2
84	30/12/2015 6:13:06 PM	00:10.91 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L' D B R F L2 B2 F L' U
83	30/12/2015 6:12:34 PM	00:10.57 F2 U B2 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B U B2 R' B2 F2 D U R2 D2
82	30/12/2015 6:11:59 PM	00:13.66 L2 D' L2 D' U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' D' L U B2 R D' B D U2
81	30/12/2015 6:11:24 PM	00:14.12 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 R B U2 B2 R2 L' U' B' D2 U L'
80	30/12/2015 6:10:41 PM	00:16.07 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 U B2 L' U F2 R' U B2 R' B' L' B'
79	30/12/2015 6:10:13 PM	00:11.21 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B U' R2 L B D F2 U2 F
78	30/12/2015 6:09:36 PM	00:09.62 U R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D R B L2 U' B' U' L' D' B' D' U'
77	30/12/2015 6:09:01 PM	00:13.09 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U B' R L2 F' R2 U B2 F' D2 F2 U
76	30/12/2015 6:08:26 PM	00:10.96 D R2 D U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L F R2 D2 R2 F' D' U2 B' D L'
75	30/12/2015 6:07:41 PM	00:13.11 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' B R U2 B2 U2 B D2 U' L'
74	30/12/2015 6:07:03 PM	00:12.64 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U R' U' F L2 U2 B U2 R B D U'
73	30/12/2015 6:06:34 PM	00:09.96 L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U F2 D L2 U' B U F2 L' U2 L' B D' L'
72	30/12/2015 6:05:58 PM	00:10.35 U2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U B' D B F2 L D F R2 D' U
71	30/12/2015 6:05:35 PM	00:08.80 D R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U R' L2 D R U B' D R2 D' L
70	30/12/2015 6:05:02 PM	00:15.26 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F' L B' D F' D L' U' F' R2
69	30/12/2015 6:04:26 PM	00:15.38 D' U' B2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L B R L2 B R' D L B2 F'
68	30/12/2015 6:03:50 PM	00:12.28 D2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 F' L B' U2 L B' U' L2 B' U
67	30/12/2015 6:03:10 PM	00:12.88 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B' L2 D' U F2 D' L' D' R U2
66	30/12/2015 6:02:30 PM	00:15.16 B2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R B' U2 F2 R' F' R2 D' U F
65	30/12/2015 6:01:49 PM	00:12.11 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U L B' R2 D' B F2 L U2 F' L2
64	30/12/2015 6:01:05 PM	00:17.74 L2 D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B D' B U2 L' B2 F2 U' L' D'
63	30/12/2015 6:00:26 PM	00:11.64 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' R U' B' D' F' L2 D' L2 B' R D'
62	30/12/2015 5:59:49 PM	00:10.97 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L D B D2 F2 L2 B R
61	30/12/2015 5:59:04 PM	00:13.69 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' U F2 R U2 B' D2 R B
60	30/12/2015 5:58:32 PM	00:13.97 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 L D R' F' U L B R' U' B
59	30/12/2015 5:58:03 PM	00:11.52 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 R' F D' U2 L F2 L2 U R' D
58	30/12/2015 5:57:24 PM	00:14.32 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L' D' U2 L' U' B F2 D2 U' R
57	30/12/2015 5:56:53 PM	00:12.07 D2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 D F2 U2 F R F' R D B D2 U2 B2 R'
56	30/12/2015 5:56:24 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U L' U F' R2 B' U2 R U2 B' R D
55	30/12/2015 5:55:53 PM	00:13.71 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' L' F R' D L' D2 U L2 D2 U
54	30/12/2015 5:55:26 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 F R' F2 D2 L' B U R2 B U2
53	30/12/2015 5:54:50 PM	00:15.63 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 R' D2 B2 D B' L U' F2 D' B' U2
52	30/12/2015 5:54:05 PM	00:18.04 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F L B' L F' D2 U F' U L' U2
51	30/12/2015 5:53:25 PM	00:14.28 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B' R' L' D' R2 B2 F' U F2 U2 L
50	30/12/2015 5:52:55 PM	00:12.77 F2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 U' B2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 D' B U F U2
49	30/12/2015 5:52:22 PM	00:11.19 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D F2 R' B F2 R2 D' L' D2 R B D' U
48	30/12/2015 5:51:53 PM	00:14.92 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' L' B' D2 L2 F2 R' L' F' L' F2 U
47	30/12/2015 5:51:06 PM	00:15.44 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R B D' R L' B' F2 U' L B2 U'
46	30/12/2015 5:50:33 PM	00:17.00 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L B L2 B' L2 F' D' U R L' D
45	30/12/2015 5:49:59 PM	00:14.89 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D F' U L U L B R L' D2 U
44	30/12/2015 5:49:29 PM	00:13.36 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 F' R' D2 L F R U B2 D F2
43	30/12/2015 5:48:54 PM	00:11.39 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R' D U' L2 U' B' L' D' B R
42	30/12/2015 5:48:14 PM	00:16.60 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D U L2 F R2 D' R L2 F' L B2 R B
41	30/12/2015 5:47:38 PM	00:14.67 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L' B L F L' F L2 F2 L
40	30/12/2015 5:47:07 PM	00:13.28 L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 U' R' U' R' U' L2 B' D F U' R' D'
39	30/12/2015 5:46:34 PM	00:14.27 F2 D' U' L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R' U' R D L F D R' F' L2 U'
38	30/12/2015 5:45:58 PM	00:13.32 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U R' B U F' D' B2 R' F2 D R' U2
37	30/12/2015 5:45:19 PM	00:12.37 D F2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D L R2 F D' F L D' F R D U'
36	30/12/2015 5:44:48 PM	00:12.08 U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U R B2 F R' B L2 F' R' B2 R U'
35	30/12/2015 5:44:18 PM	00:10.92 B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U B L' B R' F D U2 R' F2 L2 D
34	30/12/2015 5:43:42 PM	00:12.60 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F D R B2 F' L U2 L' D U'
33	30/12/2015 5:43:05 PM	00:12.39 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L U F' R2 D' U F L B U L2
32	30/12/2015 5:42:31 PM	00:12.63 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U R' F2 L' U B' F U' F' D' R D'
31	30/12/2015 5:41:55 PM	00:10.81 L2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' R2 B2 R B' U' R' F2 L
30	30/12/2015 5:41:20 PM	00:13.45 B2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 U2 L' B D L' D U'
29	30/12/2015 5:40:52 PM	00:12.66 R2 L2 D L2 D U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U F' D2 U' R U2 F L' U'
28	30/12/2015 5:40:24 PM	00:13.91 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F' R2 L' B' F2 D R L2 D2 F2
27	30/12/2015 5:39:52 PM	00:12.79 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F' U' F' R2 B R D' B' R' F2
26	30/12/2015 5:39:09 PM	00:11.96 D B2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U2 F U2 F2 R' B' L' U F2 R F' R2
25	30/12/2015 5:38:40 PM	00:14.82 L2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D' F2 D U2 L2 F' L F' L2 B' R' D' R' L2 B'
24	30/12/2015 5:38:04 PM	00:14.10 D' B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 U' R B U2 R' D2 U' R L B' D U'
23	30/12/2015 5:37:27 PM	00:13.59 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' R F' D L B L2 B' R2 B' R2 U'
22	30/12/2015 5:36:51 PM	00:16.63 D B2 D L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B D' R F' D U F R2 L' U
21	30/12/2015 5:36:09 PM	00:13.23 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 U2 B' U' R2 L2 B2 U R' U' L2 F
20	30/12/2015 5:35:35 PM	00:12.30 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U R2 D B L' D2 R D F' D2 B2 U' B2 U2
19	30/12/2015 5:34:59 PM	00:11.96 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 B' F L F D' R F U2
18	30/12/2015 5:34:25 PM	00:12.40 D R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D U' L B2 L B' F' D' L' U' R B D
17	30/12/2015 5:33:52 PM	00:13.43 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' B R' U2 B F2 L2 D L
16	30/12/2015 5:33:18 PM	00:11.45 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D B' U2 L' B2 D U' B' R' L B2 D' U
15	30/12/2015 5:32:36 PM	00:14.99 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L' U' B D' L2 D R' D2 B2 L2
14	30/12/2015 5:32:01 PM	00:17.31 R2 D2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U F2 R' B' U' L' B' R2 B2 U2 R U' L2
13	30/12/2015 5:31:18 PM	00:12.03 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D F2 U F2 R2 L2 B' R2 L U F2 R' D2 U F2 U
12	30/12/2015 5:30:41 PM	00:11.36 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F U R' U' R' D B D F' U2
11	30/12/2015 5:29:46 PM	00:13.86 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B' D' R' F2 L' F U' R B' D' L
10	30/12/2015 5:29:04 PM	00:11.11 U' R2 F2 D U B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' B' D L2 B D2 U L F2 U' R
9	30/12/2015 5:28:28 PM	00:10.89 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 F' B2 L U B L' B2 D F2
8	30/12/2015 5:27:48 PM	00:13.92 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L F' U R2 B D U2 L2 U2 R
7	30/12/2015 5:26:48 PM	00:12.29 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R' B' D F U' F U2 L F' R F2
6	30/12/2015 5:26:16 PM	00:15.76 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 L F' R' L' U R2 U B2 L' B' U
5	30/12/2015 5:25:33 PM	00:12.85 U' L2 F2 U B2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 R' U' L B D B' D2 R F R' U'
4	30/12/2015 5:24:46 PM	00:13.57 R2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 D L' U' L' D' F' D' R' U
3	30/12/2015 5:24:09 PM	00:11.98 D' R2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 L B R L' D U2
2	30/12/2015 5:23:31 PM	00:13.45 D2 L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' L2 B D2 R' B D' R2 L2 B
1	30/12/2015 5:23:01 PM	00:11.86 D' L2 D' B2 D' U B2 L2 U R2 F2 R' B2 D' B' L D' F' D2 U2 L'


----------



## asacuber (Jan 8, 2016)

RhysC said:


> This one's for Noah - 12.87 ao1000
> 
> "Whatever you do, don't open the spoiler" - Oliver Jenks 2015
> 
> ...



Sub 13 like finally


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 8, 2016)

Wut. 15.53 3x3 ao5 PB and 16.61 3x3 ao12 PB. Ao12 pb by a bit less than a sec.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 8, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> That may be the most ridiculous scramble I've ever seen. only 29 moves.. GJ



I've had 2 28 movers in the last month  But everything sub30 for CFOP is ridiculous haha


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 8, 2016)

wtf

avg of 12: *7.28*

Time List:
1. 7.75 B D F2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 B' F' U R F2 L D2 B2 R 
2. 8.24 B' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L' B' D2 F U R D F U2 
3. 7.98 B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D U' B' R F' L2 B D F R 
4. 6.34 U' R U2 L B2 R B2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 U F L' B R' U R2 D F' 
5. 6.53 F L2 F' D2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F U R U' B2 R D' L R' F D' 
6. 7.09 B2 F2 U2 F2 L' R F2 R' D2 L2 B' D' R' F' L' D' U R2 D 
7. (5.58) D R B2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 R' F2 D' R' D2 R2 U F U' L' 
8. 8.37 U F' D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' U2 F2 L B F' R' B2 R' F' D' 
9. 6.62 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 R2 F2 R' D' B' U' B2 L' R2 D 
10. 6.70 B' D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' F2 U' R D R2 F R2 D' L' D2 
11. (10.15) F2 U F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B' D' F' R U2 L D2 B U B2 
12. 7.22 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F R2 D' L' U F' D' U' R'

solves 3-7 make a *6.65* ao 5



Genius4Jesus said:


> 4.73 3x3 single! 2nd best ever.
> 
> R2 L2 B' D R D L2 B L' B2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 B2
> 
> ...



woah nice solve!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wtf
> 
> avg of 12: *7.28*
> 
> ...


----------



## ottozing (Jan 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> fast stuff



Yeah you have me beat for all of my 3x3 PB's now 

Can't wait to see what kind of stuff you'll be pulling off in comp this year!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 8, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> What was your old PB



7.49 and 6.98



ottozing said:


> Yeah you have me beat for all of my 3x3 PB's now
> 
> Can't wait to see what kind of stuff you'll be pulling off in comp this year!



woah really?

thanks! (same )


----------



## asacuber (Jan 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wtf
> 
> avg of 12: *7.28*
> 
> ...



All counting solves sub 9(and almost sub 8)

P.S. Not even Sub Pavan


----------



## EMI (Jan 8, 2016)

Hooooly sh...

4x4 Average of 5: 30.04
Old PB was 33.xx i believe 

Time List:
1. 29.78 Fw2 B' D' Uw Rw' L F2 Uw2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 Fw U2 Rw' R2 Uw2 U Rw R2 U' D Rw2 B' Rw Fw2 B2 Uw' F2 R' Rw U Uw D' Fw' Uw' U' B2 U' 
2. (28.83) U' Uw2 F R Fw U' B U2 F' Uw U B' Rw' B F' Fw' Uw2 F' D' U2 F2 Rw2 D' Uw' B L2 R B2 Fw2 L2 B Fw L2 Rw' U Uw R Fw' U' L' 
3. 30.92 R2 D2 L' Rw B' Uw L2 B F' Fw' U2 Fw' D B' F2 Rw2 L2 Uw' Fw' U2 R Fw' L2 F2 Fw' D2 U' B2 Fw' R U' R Rw' F' D Rw B2 R2 D' Rw' 
4. (43.95) U' D' Rw' D Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 R B' Rw2 U' Fw2 B Rw' R Fw Uw' F' Rw D2 Rw Uw' U' L' R U2 D' B R' F2 L B2 F' Rw U2 L2 B L' 
5. 29.43 R Rw2 B F2 Uw B' L2 D' L' Uw Fw U' B R' Rw L B D U2 Rw B Fw2 R D2 Rw' F R2 U' Uw D2 F2 R2 L' B L2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' R2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> YES! I come second in the race to ZBLL L!
> learnt the last 10 lags this morning. Like 70 algs in like less than 2 weeks. whew.
> This puts me at 296 algs! 85% of the way to my goal of full ZBLL minus S/As!
> Thanks to Chris for the motivation.
> lots of reviewing to do, which I shall do on holiday. May not be active for a few weeks



Wait, yours took a total of two weeks? Then I'm going to beat you since we started at different numbers. I'm on day 4 with 50 algs.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

yayyyy 2:06.40 ClockBLD PB single  new memo technique is really helping


----------



## Egide (Jan 8, 2016)

Uploaded the first Orientation of [FULL ZBLL] videos on youtube, Pi is next.

If you check out the videos please leave some feedback


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 8, 2016)

arghh. I took 8 days total so I guess you might win
The real race will be the race to get fast with ZBLL I guess


----------



## Torch (Jan 8, 2016)

Randomly learned half the L 2GLLs for no real reason.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 8, 2016)

Egide said:


> Uploaded the first Orientation of [FULL ZBLL] videos on youtube, Pi is next.
> 
> If you check out the videos please leave some feedback



I only briefly went through one H video, but you seemed to make it very easy to understand the recog system for H. I'll definitely be watching that when I get to the H set.
I look forward to the rest.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> arghh. I took 8 days total so I guess you might win
> The real race will be the race to get fast with ZBLL I guess



No, no, no. That's changing the rules! It's the first person to be able to utilize full ZBLL in solves.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 8, 2016)

Egide said:


> Uploaded the first Orientation of [FULL ZBLL] videos on youtube, Pi is next.
> 
> If you check out the videos please leave some feedback



Great videos, nice speed and explanations for recognition. I just watched the 1st H video and I could grasp the sheer size of the task of learning full ZBLL and realized I would forget half the algs much, much sooner than halfway through. So, ZBLL is not for me but the videos are very, very nice.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 8, 2016)

PB Ao12 with the MeiYing (OH) 

Average: *23.97*

1. 21.77 D R2 F' D R U L2 F R' F' D2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B' U2 
2. (19.07) D' R2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 L' B L' D' L' U' B2 U R2 
3. 23.20 L F2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 L U2 L' D B F' U' L' B R2 F D' R2 B 
4. 24.17 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 B' D2 R' D' U' F D2 R' B2 L' 
5. 26.30 L2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 F' U L2 R B' R2 D' L' B2 U' 
6. 24.69 U' D' F' R L' B R2 B2 D B R2 L2 F D2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
7. 24.23 U' L' U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B D2 L' R D R' B' 
8. 25.53 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R U2 L F2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U' F2 D' R B' 
9. 21.45 L2 U' B2 D U' R2 B2 R2 F' U F R' F D2 R U' L F U2 
10. 22.87 R' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 L B2 L D L U R B 
11. DNF(22.05) D2 B D2 B D2 F' R2 F R F' L U R D' L' B' R' F 
12. 25.50 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 U B' U' F2 D' L U' B' R


----------



## sqAree (Jan 8, 2016)

3x3 broke all pbs except single. Significant is the 19.61 ao50 which is my first sub20.


----------



## qaz (Jan 8, 2016)

3x3x2

6.70, 4.39, (10.22), 2.47, (2.43) = 4.52 ao5
6.59, 6.70, 4.39, 10.22, 2.47, (2.43), 9.14, 5.98, 6.08, 5.67, (15.02), 4.17 = 6.14 ao12
7.22 ao50
7.81 ao100



Spoiler



6.41, 7.53, 8.08, 8.65, 5.86, 6.07, 10.62, 5.13, 6.21, 7.86, 8.61, 4.90, 7.01, 8.03, 5.39, (3.92), 7.88, (15.41), 7.64, 7.70, 8.19, 8.35, 5.04, 7.33, 8.07, 8.86, 6.50, 9.06, 8.13, 8.26, 9.62, 7.11, 7.03, 6.44, 7.30, 5.96, 12.83, 6.34, 6.64, 7.19, 5.88, 8.01, 5.93, 7.63, 7.44, 7.87, 5.79, 5.30, 6.01, 8.45, 7.94, 4.89, (15.53), 5.88, 9.28, 7.87, (37.14), 6.34, 5.97, (3.51), (DNF(10.34)), 8.88, 7.68, 5.70, (3.23), 8.27, 10.22, 10.38, 8.79, 10.82, 9.47, 8.04, 11.62, 6.10, 9.58, 10.39, 10.21, 6.69, 11.55, 9.34, 7.20, (4.59), 13.59, 7.29, 7.79, 7.46, 5.37, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 6.66, (16.47), (4.11), 6.16, 8.38, 9.44, 7.90, 12.47, 8.25, 7.36


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 8, 2016)

qaz said:


> 3x3x2
> 
> 6.70, 4.39, (10.22), 2.47, (2.43) = 4.52 ao5
> 6.59, 6.70, 4.39, 10.22, 2.47, (2.43), 9.14, 5.98, 6.08, 5.67, (15.02), 4.17 = 6.14 ao12
> ...



wtf im annoyed

what method you use? lbl?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow, crazy fast :O


----------



## qaz (Jan 8, 2016)

pretty much, blockbuild first layer then 1-look PLL
(almost, I still have 8 more algs...)

lolscrambles help a lot too though


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 8, 2016)

2x2   
2.44, (2.18), (4.70), 3.24, 3.21 = 2.96 avg5
I got one LL skip, and it was on the 4.70 xDDDDDD


----------



## JackJ (Jan 8, 2016)

7.42 single, PB as far as I know.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 8, 2016)

sqAree said:


> 3x3 broke all pbs except single. Significant is the 19.61 ao50 which is my first sub20.



Congrats! And welcome to the club of the sub-20 Ao50 soon to be globally sub-20. Sadly I have been stuck there for a long time. I'm sure you will soon surpass me and reach sub-15 territory.


----------



## Torch (Jan 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 2x2
> 2.44, (2.18), (4.70), 3.24, 3.21 = 2.96 avg5
> I got one LL skip, and it was on the 4.70 xDDDDDD



scrambles pls

EDIT: And I just got a PB ao5 too!

Average of 5: 2.76
1. 1.66 R U R2 F R U2 F R2 U'

x2 y' U2 R U' R U
5/1.66=3.01 TPS

2. (4.72) F' U2 R' F R' U2 R' U' R2 U'

Dunno

3. 3.41 F' U R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U2

z2 R U' R
U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U2
16/3.41=4.69 TPS

4. (1.58) F U F' U F' R U2 F2 U'

x2 z R' F R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
9/1.58=5.70 TPS

5. 3.20 R' U R' U' R' F2 U2 F' U' 

x' y L2 F R U2 R' U R U' R'
U F R U R' U' F' U'
17/3.20=5.31 TPS


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 8, 2016)

Yay! PB by almost a second i think. (OH btw)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-8
avg of 12: 19.15

Time List:
1. 17.28 B2 U D' F' U2 B R' U2 R B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U 
2. (24.93) U' L' F D B D F U F D' L2 D2 L B2 L' D2 L F2 R' D2 R2 
3. 20.66 L B2 D' U' L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F' D' L R F' R2 D2 B2 F' D 
4. 20.92 F2 L R' B2 L D2 U2 R F2 B' L D F2 R U F' L B D' 
5. 17.67 R D2 R F2 L B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F D U' R2 F' R U B' F2 L2 
6. 17.02 U' R2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B U L' R' B R2 F2 D F R 
7. 18.09 D U R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R U F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B D F' 
8. 21.19 B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 B' U' B' R2 D' R' B L B' 
9. 21.70 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 F L2 D' L B2 U' F D2 B' L2 B2 F2 
10. 16.69 F L D' F2 U' R D' F L U F' U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 
11. 20.27 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U L2 B D U' R B L2 U L' D F2 
12. (15.84[fullstep!]) R' F D R L2 F2 D B' F2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 F

E: also my first ever sub-40 square fun avg of 5! (i only got one like 4 days ago  )
I'm also using roux-screw, which is cool.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-8
avg of 5: 39.77

Time List:
1. 38.45 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, -2)/(3, -4)/(3, -2)/ 
2. (33.18) (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
3. 39.03 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -2) 
4. (42.08) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
5. 41.82 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> scrambles pls


Challenge accepted

1. 2.44 U2 R' F U' F2 U

z2
U' L' U L2 U L2'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L

2. (2.18) U F U' R2 U2 F

z2
L2' U2 L U'
z y' F R U R' U' F'

3. (4.70) U' R' F' R2 U R2 F' U2 F' U2

couldn't reconstruct

4. 3.24 R2 U' F U2 F' R2 F' U'

z y
L U L2' U2 L U'
z y' R2 U2' R U2' R2'

5. 3.21 F' R F2 R U2 R U' F

y' x
U2 L U2 L' U2 L' U' L2'
R2 U2' R' U2 R2 U

yes, all of them were "PLL skips" (aka the easiest CLL alg for that group)


----------



## jonlin (Jan 9, 2016)

10.63, 8.79, 10.09, 14.02, 9.12 = 9.95 3x3 avg 5 sub 10 at last :O

17.57, 7.48, 10.56, 5.60, 9.41, 4.23, 8.51, 8.35, 13.03, 8.80, 8.10, 2.94 = 8.41 half turns only subset
Anyone have any tips for this? I just picked it up.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

qiyi skewb is pretty good

Average of 12: 2.95
1. 2.01 B R' L' U' B U' L B'
2. 3.13 B R' L R L U R' U R
3. (3.84) U R' U B' L B' R B
4. 2.71 L' B' R U' B U' R' U
5. 3.54 U' B U B L B L' R U' L
6. 3.18 R U L R' U L' B L' R'
7. (1.96) B' L R L' B' R B L'
8. 2.78 B L' U' R U' B' R L' R'
9. 2.57 U B R B' U R' B' U
10. 3.62 R' L R' L' B' U R U' L'
11. 2.84 R' U' B' R B' R' L B U'
12. 3.08 B R L' R U' B R' B'

3.24 avg25


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Average of 5: 14.06
1. (12.92) L2 U' L F' B' U2 F2 D B L U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D2
2. (18.01) F R' L2 B L D' R U' B2 L' U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 B'
3. 14.94 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' F2 L' B2 F D2 F2 U' B L' F2
4. 14.15 U2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R U' B D L' D' B2 D U2 F
5. 13.08 U2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L U' F' L2 D' R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 

OH


----------



## asacuber (Jan 9, 2016)

OH yay

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-9
avg of 5: 34.927

Time List:
1. (30.097) R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D F R U' L F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 
2. (38.064) U F' B' R' D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 
3. 37.832 U B R' D2 R' D' L' B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 F 
4. 30.928 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 U' B F2 U' L R U L' 
5. 36.020 U2 F L' B2 R' D F2 B U D2 F2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L F2 U2 R2


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2016)

wtf...

28. 6.66 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 F' L2 D B L2 D2

y' x' // Inspection
U' F' U L (l R) D // EOLine (6/6)
L' U L U' L' U' L' // LB (7/13)
U R U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R // RB (10/23)
r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 // ZBLL (9/32)

4.80 TPS.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 9, 2016)

Haven't done a proper session since school started a week ago, so I decided to do an ao12. Not too bad I guess. 6-10 are a 9.82 ao5.

Average of 12: 10.62
1. 10.90 
2. 10.18 
3. 10.31 
4. (14.67) 
5. 10.10 
6. 9.38 
7. (8.92) 
8. 10.72 
9. 10.20 
10. 9.87 
11. 13.93 
12. 10.63


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

16.03 squan single, paw-kite CS, Slash CP, 1/1 EO, CP skip, Z/solved EP


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

qiyi square-1 is also pretty good



Spoiler: 26.53 avg100



22.95, 27.86, 28.77, 29.99, 29.32, 24.75, 21.48, (18.45), (39.25), 31.27, 29.95, 28.76, 26.68, 20.74, 23.53, 27.10, 20.58, 35.46, 32.12, 25.77, (46.70), 24.08, 32.93, 28.32, 26.84, 29.44, 26.89, 34.28, 29.45, 25.26, 21.50, 29.25, 19.79, 23.19, 27.43, 23.91, 21.33, 24.68, (41.34), 27.21, 27.75, 26.43, 23.33, 26.25, 25.75, 26.66, 23.10, 28.61, (17.75), 27.12, 27.99, 24.67, 35.33, 37.81, (41.26), 25.39, 27.03, 21.24, 29.54, 23.14, 21.99, 28.59, 30.18, 22.13, (19.65), 30.71, (52.40), 33.03, 25.11, 24.52, 20.49, 30.89, 21.50, 20.16, 24.67, 23.04, 28.54, 37.81, 22.65, 30.33, 32.01, 34.07, 26.49, 20.88, 29.94, 22.53, 25.99, 25.90, 20.31, 22.08, 23.51, (17.80), 27.08, 25.78, 29.18, 22.04, 23.20, 24.18, (19.62), 25.97

still have bad cubeshape and only 2 actual EP algs


----------



## biscuit (Jan 9, 2016)

First sub 1 mirror blocks! 56.10


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2016)

Pavan 11.39 OH NR average: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1329&cat=13&rnd=1


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

the thunderclap is nice

Average of 12: 11.65
1. 10.89 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 R' B' F R F2 L' R2 U' F D' R' 
2. 12.77 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L F R F' L D' L' U2 F D' 
3. 12.79 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' U R D' R B2 L D' R2 
4. (14.31) B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R' F D2 L' B R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 B2 
5. 11.45 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 R' B' F R' F L' D' B' L 
6. 11.37 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B U' L2 B L B' F2 R2 F2 R 
7. (8.39) L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 F L' U B' R' U2 L U 
8. 10.72 U F2 D' L' F B2 U2 F2 L D R2 F' L2 U2 D2 F' B2 U2 F' L2 U2 
9. 12.90 L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U2 B' R' B D' R2 B' L' D' F' R2 
10. 11.84 B L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F D R' U2 R2 D F' L B' U' 
11. 11.82 R2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L B2 F2 L' B2 U' B' D' B L D2 B2 L D2 F2 
12. 9.90 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 R' B' U2 F' R D' 

8.39 was L' U R U' R' L to LL skip, my 3rd timed solve on it was an 8.7x, and I had a fullstep 8.53 with F perm


Torch said:


> Pavan 11.39 OH NR average: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1329&cat=13&rnd=1



what


----------



## Kudz (Jan 9, 2016)

10.000 3x3 solve :>
L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R' D2 R D' B L B' U F' L2 D'
First time getting so nice number. Waiting for 1 min :>


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> Pavan 11.39 OH NR average: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1329&cat=13&rnd=1



woah thats amazing!



Spoiler



sorry jabari (dat rhyme!) but NR just got a lot harder to beat


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

12.23 3x3 avg50
12.49 avg100


Spoiler



11.72, 10.89, 12.77, 12.79, 14.31, 11.45, 11.37, (8.39), 10.72, 12.90, 11.84, 11.82, (9.90), 11.02, 13.10, 14.38, 14.53, 12.74, (15.74), 12.55, 14.15, (9.62), 15.30, 13.50, 12.86, 12.90, 13.32, 10.70, 10.57, 10.42, 14.56, 14.43, 12.51, 14.40, 13.22, 10.85, 11.81, 13.53, 14.75, 14.44, 11.12, 13.68, 14.67, 13.45, 13.59, 13.83, 11.19, 11.32, 13.00, 11.57, 11.78, (15.64), (17.57), 11.98, 13.78, 12.95, 13.38, 10.36, 11.48, 11.62, 14.56, 13.04, 10.91, 12.15, 13.38, 11.01, 11.62, 11.60, 13.16, 11.86, 10.61, (9.81), 13.06, 13.13, 10.82, 11.87, 11.96, 10.81, 10.86, 15.05, (20.07), 11.68, 15.04, 14.39, (9.65), 12.30, 12.67, 12.22, 12.29, 11.08, 11.91, 12.19, 11.19, 10.77, 11.95, 12.73, 11.34, 12.28, 12.99, (17.20)


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 9, 2016)

15.06 ao50, sub 15 soon


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 9, 2016)

Patrick Ponce 5.90 official 3x3 single: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1329


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Patrick Ponce 5.90 official 3x3 single: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1329



dayyyyum what was is other sub6 again? like 5.93?


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 9, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> dayyyyum what was is other sub6 again? like 5.93?



5.92

he's getting scary O_O


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Patrick Ponce 5.90 official 3x3 single: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1329



He also got another 7.75 average in the first round o_o


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2016)

Cale S said:


> He also got another 7.75 average in the first round o_o



And 30.47 4x4 average (5th in the world) and 12.95 OH average (15th in the world).

And he's still never held a record of any type.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> And 30.47 4x4 average (5th in the world) and 12.95 OH average (15th in the world).
> 
> And he's still never held a record of any type.



that's what happens when you live in the US


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 9, 2016)

PB OH single. Cool. I think I may use the MeiYing as my OH main from now on.

15.88 F B2 R F U' D F' B D2 R F B U2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2016)

37.21 F' R' L2 F' B u2 U2 f D R' U L2 D u2 R2 L' D2 L2 B2 u2 D' f' B' D2 F2 r' B2 R2 r F R' D' U B2 U' D2 r2 R2 f2 L' 

4x4 PB single! Only my second sub-40.


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 10, 2016)

Official PB's today

9.77 3x3 ao5 (sub-10 yay)
43.52 4x4 ao5
1:24.46 5x5 single, beaten in next round
1:16.84 5x5 single
1:26.17 5x5 ao5
16.26 OH ao5, beaten in next round
16.15 OH ao5, counting +2 ugh could be mid 15
3:03.54 6x6 single
3:13.28 6x6 mo3

Perhaps the most PB's I've gotten at one comp ever?


----------



## Torch (Jan 10, 2016)

Chris Olson 0.71 2x2 single: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1323&cat=2&rnd=2

Other people got 0.74 and 0.81.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 10, 2016)

more square-1

12.93 single
19.76 avg5
22.23 avg12
23.23 avg25
23.54 avg50
24.24 avg100

sub-25


----------



## Torch (Jan 10, 2016)

Beat all 4x4 PBs by a huge margin:

37.21 single
42.68 mo3
44.80 ao5
46.83 ao12
49.00 ao50

I averaged like 52 just yesterday, this is really weird.


----------



## Hari (Jan 10, 2016)

18.11 official sq1 avg

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cale S (Jan 10, 2016)

8.85 3x3 single, 2nd LL skip today lol

D2 L2 F D2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 D B' R2 B' R F' U R F' 

LS was R' F R U R U' R' F'

edit: 8.38 PLL skip just now


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 10, 2016)

another clock ao100
7.64/8.24/8.80/9.23/9.66/9.90

56 sub-11 solves in a row!!!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 10, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> another clock ao100
> 7.64/8.24/8.80/9.23/9.66/9.90
> 
> 56 sub-11 solves in a row!!!



oshi there goes my GAR


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2016)

squan GJ
Bold is 18.81 ao5 wtf
Number of solves: 50
Best Time: 13.272
Worst Time: 40.519
Session Avg: 25.571
Session Mean: 25.624
Individual Times: 
25.112, 19.409, 23.345, 26.046, 24.712, 18.875, 24.712, 23.244, 28.547, 22.511, 28.680, 25.179, 30.732, 22.611, 18.275, 30.448, 28.113, 25.746, 20.876, 26.913, 25.078, 26.512, 28.814, 34.216, 26.846, 26.747, 34.150, 26.879, 24.378, 24.912, 29.681, (40.519), 27.913, 26.846, 28.148, 25.845, 22.379, 22.110, 29.648, 26.145, 25.679, 29.497, 31.615, 28.880, *(13.272), 18.175, 19.109, 21.243, 19.142*, 22.777


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 10, 2016)

1:58.91 5x5 single

FML!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-10
avg of 5: 50.278

Time List:
1. (43.057) Fw' U' Rw D2 L' B2 F R D' Rw2 R' Uw2 R D U R B' R2 D Uw2 L' F' Rw' Uw' R2 B2 Fw F2 Uw' R D U' F' D U' Fw D2 Uw2 U' B' 
2. (56.263) B F2 L Uw2 U Fw' L' Rw' R2 B' D' U Fw2 Rw2 Uw' R' Fw2 L Uw2 L U2 L2 Uw' L' R D' Rw' R F' D' Fw' Rw D2 U' B' Uw2 B2 D Fw R 
3. 53.649 L' Fw2 U R2 D' B' U' L' Fw F2 U' R2 D F2 R D2 Uw U' Fw2 R2 B' Fw U L D B D B' Rw2 Uw' L2 D' Fw2 Rw' F2 L2 D U R2 F2 
4. 53.375 Uw2 Rw D' U' Rw' F2 Uw' U2 B' F2 Uw B2 Fw F Rw Uw' Rw2 F2 D2 F' L Fw' F' L' U L B' R2 U2 B Uw' U2 B Rw' D' Uw' F2 L Uw U 
5. 43.811 Uw U F2 Uw' F2 Uw U' L' Rw R F L Fw Uw2 F2 U2 Fw' D B2 Uw L' Uw' L Fw2 Uw2 U2 R2 D Uw' U B2 Fw F2 L Rw D2 U Fw2 L2 R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2016)

IT IS DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Average of 12: 9.78
1. 8.93 B2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F D F' D2 L D L D' U'
2. 10.04 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U L2 F' R' B2 L' R' F' R2 B U R2
3. 9.53 R' U L D R' L' B U' L' F' L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U'
4. 9.93 U B2 U2 R L2 F' U L2 F2 B' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D'
5. (11.30) B U D R2 F U2 D' B2 R' U2 R2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 D F2 U'
6. 10.76 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U R' F L' U' R' F2 D2 R2 D' R'
7. (7.81) L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R' B F2 U' F2 R F2 D F2 U2
8. 8.87 L2 B' F R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 D' B R2 F' R' U' L' D B2 U'
9. 10.64 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 U' R' B2 F2 U B F' D' U2
10. 9.58 D2 R2 B2 R F2 L' D2 R U2 R2 F2 D' F' U2 F2 U' R B U' L' U'
11. 9.55 L2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F D' L B' L B2 R' F2 D2 F
12. 9.92 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' D F' R2 B2 L' D' F L' R2 F'

EDIT: scramble for 7.81 should be D' F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F' U F2 D' L R' F' L' U2 L2 instead. I accidentally deleted the time so I had to re-enter it.


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2016)

9.88 pb single!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 10, 2016)

Berd said:


> 9.88 pb single!



First sub 10?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 10, 2016)

DuffyEdge said:


> First sub 10?



No his second


Vgj btw berd


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> No his second
> 
> 
> Vgj btw berd


Ty all!


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> IT IS DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> Average of 12: 9.78



Congrats! You're getting really fast now...


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 10, 2016)

Berd said:


> 9.88 pb single!



Yaaaay gj!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 10, 2016)

Torch said:


> Pavan 11.39 OH NR average: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1329&cat=13&rnd=1



wth sub Faz...


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 11, 2016)

1:52.49 5x5 single, 0.25 off PB


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 11, 2016)

Single PB!! OLL skip, into J-perm! Stackmatted and using my Thunderclap.

*6.60 * R' L' F B' U' R' U D F' L' D2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 11, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Single PB!! OLL skip, into J-perm! Stackmatted and using my Thunderclap.
> 
> *6.60 * R' L' F B' U' R' U D F' L' D2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2



Such gj has been dosed
Btw are you color neutral?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 11, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Such gj has been dosed
> Btw are you color neutral?


No, white/yellow only. And thanks!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 11, 2016)

Spoiler: 3.55 skewb avg100 (stackmat pb)



3.51, (2.50), 3.40, 3.58, 3.52, 4.57, 3.27, 4.91, 3.58, 3.73, 3.82, 3.30, 4.63, 3.39, 3.07, 3.06, 3.91, 3.59, 4.74, 3.21, 4.45, 4.00, 4.32, 4.07, 3.52, (2.37), 4.02, 3.13, 2.96, (2.37), 2.85, 3.66, 4.80, 2.54, 3.35, 4.02, 2.87, 2.59, (5.35), 3.77, 3.60, 3.15, 4.52, 3.27, (2.33), 4.95, (2.43), 3.28, 3.73, 2.80, 3.83, 3.21, 3.58, 3.64, 3.02, 3.15, 2.60, 3.16, 3.29, 4.99, 4.26, 3.14, (7.05), 3.41, 3.73, (5.42), 3.79, 3.03, 4.22, 2.99, 3.85, 4.95, 3.88, 3.20, 3.17, 3.35, 5.11, 3.38, 2.87, 3.26, 2.72, 3.68, 3.24, 3.57, 2.65, 3.84, 3.33, 3.12, 4.85, 2.87, 3.11, 2.58, 4.14, 3.15, (5.50), 2.96, (5.23), 3.57, 2.85, 2.55



20.99 sq1 avg12
22.93 avg25


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Average of 5: 8.97
1. 8.95 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' R' D U2 L2 U L B F2 R
2. 8.98 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F R F U2 B2 L D L2 R F2
3. (9.80) R2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F2 U' B' D2 B F' U' F' R F L'
4. (8.88) F L2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 R' D2 R' B' U F R2 B' U' F'
5. 8.98 D' F' U2 F U' D' F D2 L F' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 


consistency ftw also wtf didnt expect a sub-9 that quick

9.49 ao12 wtf

EDIT: PB ao50 by more than half a second what the f
Average of 50: 10.46


Spoiler



1. (8.94) U B2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U F' U L' D2 R F R' D R B'
2. 9.28 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' F D B' R U L' U2 B L' B
3. 11.25 L2 B' L F' R U' F' U' F D R' F2 D2 B2 R B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2
4. 10.87 U2 L B2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L' D' B' L' R2 B D2 F D' L
5. 9.65 D' F' R D' F' B L F' U2 L U2 R2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2
6. 11.20 F2 U' F B R' B' L2 D B U D2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D'
7. 10.57 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R' B' L2 D' F2 D2 U' L' F' R'
8. 11.02 L2 D' L2 D U F2 L2 U L2 B2 D B D F U F L R' F R U
9. 9.95 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F' R2 U' L' F' D' B2 L F' D'
10. 11.92 F2 D U F2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' R' F' R2 B F2 L' R2 U' B R'
11. 11.37 U2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 D R2 U' R' D2 B' F D L2 R B' R D U2
12. 11.62 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F R D2 U B D' R B2 D' L' D'
13. 11.56 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' F' D2 F2 L F D F' U' L' F U' L' U
14. 11.59 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 U B2 L2 D' B L B2 L2 R'
15. 11.20 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L D L' U L' R' B D2 L' U R'
16. 11.29 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D U L B2 D F' L2
17. 11.39 R2 F' L2 B' D2 B' D2 B' R2 B' F L F2 U' F D' L2 F2 U R
18. 10.27 D2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L' D L' B' L2 R D2 B2 D' F2
19. 10.21 L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F L R2 U F' L2 D B D R U2
20. 10.77 L2 U R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 F D' U R' U' L' B D2 B U'
21. 10.92 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 L' R F' L F' U L2 D' L R2 F
22. 11.17 B R2 U D' B L' U R U' F' U L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2
23. 9.25 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R D B F2 U' F' R F2 L2 D'
24. 11.58 L2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' R2 U' B' R' D U B U F U2 F
25. 9.62 F2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B U R' U' B2 D' R B D F' R'
26. 9.22 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' R' U' R2 F L U' L D' L R
27. 10.43 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' F L R2 D' B R B2 R'
28. 9.40 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' L' D2 R2 F U' L' R'
29. 8.95 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' R' D U2 L2 U L B F2 R
30. 8.98 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F R F U2 B2 L D L2 R F2
31. 9.80 R2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F2 U' B' D2 B F' U' F' R F L'
32. (8.88) F L2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 R' D2 R' B' U F R2 B' U' F'
33. 8.98 D' F' U2 F U' D' F D2 L F' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 R2
34. 10.22 B R B U2 L2 F D2 F2 R F' R2 U2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D
35. 10.50 D' L2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F R B' D' U B R' B2 F
36. 11.61 B' U2 R' F' L' U F L F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 L2
37. 11.09 R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' B' L2 D' R' F2 L' D2 U'
38. 9.49 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L F U2 L B F D' U2 R' F' L'
39. 10.69 L' B' D2 B' U D2 R' U2 D' R B U2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2
40. 9.72 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F R2 U' L' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2
41. 10.33 R L D' F B L' F R' B' L' D F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U'
42. 10.50 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' L U' B R2 D B D L' D' F2
43. 9.25 L2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 R' D2 B D R2 F' L'
44. (12.80) D U R2 B2 D R2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 B' D R B D R F2 D' L B2
45. (12.10) R2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 R F R D L' D F2 R D L2
46. 11.12 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F D' L2 U2 F' D L' F' D2 U'
47. 10.14 R2 U B2 R' U2 F R2 B L' D' L2 B D2 L2 F B U2 R2 F L2 B'
48. (12.02) D' B U D2 L2 B' R F D F2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2
49. (7.87) F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 D L' F' R U' L D2 R2 D'
50. 10.38 D2 R' D2 L U2 R' B2 U2 R B2 F' D B R' D' U B2 D2 L


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Average of 5: 8.97
> 1. 8.95 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' R' D U2 L2 U L B F2 R
> 2. 8.98 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F R F U2 B2 L D L2 R F2
> 3. (9.80) R2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F2 U' B' D2 B F' U' F' R F L'
> ...



Dammit you're catching up. Why do I have to have school now?


----------



## Kudz (Jan 11, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> that's what happens when you live in the US



At least you can try MBLD.... There is no escape.


----------



## Akash Meena (Jan 11, 2016)

16.69s single My New PB!!! dAMN hAPpY!!!


----------



## Torch (Jan 11, 2016)

39.04 4x4 solve with OLL parity! Granted, the cube was solved after the OLL parity alg, but I did recognize that that would happen.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 11, 2016)

lol what clock???
7.87, 7.55, 7.18, 7.70, 9.00 = 7.71 also 9.52 ao50, so close to sub 9.5


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 11, 2016)

I thought my old oh pb avg5 was unbeatable O_O

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-11
avg of 5: 12.81

Time List:
1. 12.67 R' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B R2 B' D2 F U L2 R2 U R' F2 D' B2 R 
2. (12.35) D2 F2 R U2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F' D' U' R F2 D' F2 R2 D' 
3. 13.28 F L F' D' F B2 U2 L F2 U' L2 U D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F' 
4. (13.72) D' R' F B' U2 B R D U2 L2 D2 L U2 R U2 F2 L U2 F 
5. 12.47 R U R B' D R' B U' B U L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D

also, 14.70 avg12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-11
avg of 12: 14.70

Time List:
1. 12.67 R' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B R2 B' D2 F U L2 R2 U R' F2 D' B2 R 
2. 12.35 D2 F2 R U2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F' D' U' R F2 D' F2 R2 D' 
3. 13.28 F L F' D' F B2 U2 L F2 U' L2 U D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F' 
4. 13.72 D' R' F B' U2 B R D U2 L2 D2 L U2 R U2 F2 L U2 F 
5. 12.47 R U R B' D R' B U' B U L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D 
6. 17.95 U' L2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 U2 L B2 R' F U F U' B' L2 
7. 17.14 U R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B' U F L2 U2 
8. 14.54 L B' D' B' R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R F2 R D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L F' 
9. 17.57 B U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F' U R' D2 B2 L' B' L' R2 
10. (23.76) R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' F' L B D B2 L' D R B L 
11. (12.31) R L2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L' U B2 F' D2 R' D' L2 U' 
12. 15.30 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 L B' L2 U' B2 F' L U2 L U'


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 11, 2016)

5:04 feet solve


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Average of 5: 8.97
> 1. 8.95 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' R' D U2 L2 U L B F2 R
> 2. 8.98 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F R F U2 B2 L D L2 R F2
> 3. (9.80) R2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F2 U' B' D2 B F' U' F' R F L'
> ...



Nice! I might have to get back to 3x3, I suck now


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 11, 2016)

got 2 sub2 5x5 singles today, I feel a PB single coming


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 11, 2016)

practising some <R,U> to improve tps, lookahead and maybe learn a few cheeky 2GLL's

3.27 single (2GLL skip!)
6.17, (3.58), (7.01), 4.67, 5.61 = 5.48 ao5
6.42, 5.54, 4.87, 6.48, (8.66), 6.26, 6.37, 6.17, (3.58), 7.01, 4.67, 5.61 = 5.94 ao12
6.31 ao50, 6.66 ao100

planning on going until i at least beat the 333 UWR's


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 12, 2016)

New 3x3 PB 10.00 OLL skip which makes me really mad that it wasn't sub 10 :/ Cube: Weilong V1 which isn't even my main.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2016)

Average of 12: 3.42
1. 3.09 U R' B U L U R' L l r u
2. 2.96 U B U' L' U' B U' B r b
3. (4.91) U L U L R L' U R r' b u'
4. (2.44) B U B R' U B U R
5. 3.88 B R' L' R U' R' B' U' l r b' u'
6. 3.33 R L R L B U L B'
7. 3.38 U L B' R U B R' B' R' l r' b'
8. 3.65 L B U' B R' U' B L' r' b u
9. 3.68 U R B' R' U B R L' b' u
10. 3.18 U R' B' L R' L B' R r' u'
11. 3.56 L' U R B' L U R' U' l r b u
12. 3.53 U R B' L B' L U' R B l' r


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 12, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> New 3x3 PB 10.00 OLL skip which makes me really mad that it wasn't sub 10 :/ Cube: Weilong V1 which isn't even my main.



Dang, if you were just a tiny bit faster with the timer, it would've been.


----------



## Torch (Jan 12, 2016)

11.76 ao100 PB!

Times:


Spoiler



10.82, 13.01, 11.70, 12.40, 10.92, 12.08, 11.93, 10.60, 10.33, 11.80, 10.72, 11.47, 10.56, 11.14, 11.84, 10.85, 11.29, 11.55, 11.87, 11.64, 12.95, 10.64, (13.89), 11.40, 12.18, 12.47, 13.56, 12.63, 12.99, 12.18, 12.38, 12.37, (14.54), 12.63, 11.21, 12.32, 13.03, 12.22, 12.87, 10.47, 11.26, 10.01, 10.92, 11.18, 11.91, 11.58, 10.13, (14.06), 11.60, 11.27, 12.39, 10.89, 10.11, (9.38), 13.42, 12.95, 11.39, 11.96, (15.97), 12.02, (9.38), 10.54, 13.02, 11.72, 10.92, 12.24, 11.41, 12.29, 11.02, 13.21, 10.91, 12.78, 12.18, 12.95, 13.10, 12.74, (9.80), (14.71), 11.23, 12.36, 10.27, 12.88, 12.16, 11.51, 13.77, 12.30, (9.63), 11.70, 10.92, 11.38, 11.04, 12.39, (9.77), 10.25, 10.93, 11.31, 12.31, 10.81, 12.71, 10.83



I keep knocking like 0.05 off my ao100 every month or so. Ugh, I just want to wake up one day and be sub-11 or something.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 12, 2016)

Torch said:


> 11.76 ao100 PB!
> 
> Times:
> 
> ...



Keep at it and you'll eventually get there. I would be glad just with globally sub-17 or something like that. Still fighting with sub-20 sadly.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 12, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Dang, if you were just a tiny bit faster with the timer, it would've been.


Yeah, either way that's the fastest my hands have gone to the timer after a solve in a while. It just wasn't enough.


----------



## imvelox (Jan 12, 2016)

5.83 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 L B' R2 U' R2 D2 U' R D' B'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 12, 2016)

16.17 3x3 PB avg12


----------



## RhysC (Jan 13, 2016)

1:55.70 first sub-2 mega single


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2016)

3:21 feet single lmao


----------



## DELToS (Jan 13, 2016)

I finally finished learning full OLL!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 13, 2016)

. 9.94 R' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R F2 D' U B' L U' F L

OH PB, first sub10. LL was F inverse sexy F'


----------



## Kudz (Jan 13, 2016)

I love the way I am progressing.
Another sub 10 Ao5


Spoiler: Ao5 <3



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-13
avg of 5: 9.86

Time List:
1. (9.42) U' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F D' B2 U' R' D2 F D2 U2 L 
2. 10.22 U' R U' R F' U2 R B' L2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 R' 
3. 9.73 D B2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U' B2 U' B L' U2 F' U' R B F2 L B 
4. (10.63) D F2 B L' D' R D R' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 D L2 F2 
5. 9.62 F2 U2 F2 L' U' B L2 F' U' R' L2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 B2



e: same sitting

Ao12 wut


Spoiler: lol



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-13
avg of 12: 10.24

Time List:
1. 11.67 B D2 B F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B' D' F D U2 L' U B2 R2 U2 
2. 8.24 U L D' F D' B L' U2 B L2 U2 D B2 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 B2 
3. (12.23) L2 R2 B F2 D2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B2 L U' B' R B' U L U2 F' L 
4. 11.78 D2 R2 B2 F2 L U2 L' F2 L' R2 F' D2 B L U F D2 B2 U2 B 
5. 9.50 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 F D' U B' L2 R2 B' D B 
6. 9.42 R' B' R2 U' R F R' D R' L B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U2 D' L2 
7. (8.09) U' F R2 F R D2 F U L D L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 
8. 11.57 U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B' F' D' R2 U' R' B2 F R' B' 
9. 9.63 L2 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 F R2 D2 F' D' L U' L' R2 F R2 B L2 R 
10. 10.01 L F D R' F2 R2 F2 U' B' F2 L B2 R L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 
11. 10.07 F B2 D2 R D2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 R' U' F U2 L' R' U R2 D 
12. 10.51 U L B L D' F U2 F' R L2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D R2 D' F2



And in this Ao12 another Ao5 sub10


Spoiler: Super low PB



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-13
avg of 5: 9.52

Time List:
1. 9.50 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 F D' U B' L2 R2 B' D B 
2. 9.42 R' B' R2 U' R F R' D R' L B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U2 D' L2 
3. (8.09) U' F R2 F R D2 F U L D L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 
4. (11.57) U' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B' F' D' R2 U' R' B2 F R' B' 
5. 9.63 L2 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 F R2 D2 F' D' L U' L' R2 F R2 B L2 R



And 9.00 mo3 ((((


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-13
mean of 3: 9.00

Time List:
1. 9.50 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 F D' U B' L2 R2 B' D B 
2. 9.42 R' B' R2 U' R F R' D R' L B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U2 D' L2 
3. 8.09 U' F R2 F R D2 F U L D L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2


nei :'(


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 13, 2016)

did some feet home practise (my last solves were at my last 2 comps ):

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-13
avg of 25: 1:12.53

Time List:
1. 1:18.74 F D2 R' U2 L' U2 D' F' U D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 B' R2 U2 
2. 1:12.54 L2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D R F D2 R' U2 L U2 B2 U 
3. 1:20.28 R' U2 R' D2 L' F2 R' D2 L' U2 L' D B' F2 R' U' L2 F L' R' 
4. (1:00.77) F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 U L' D2 L' R D' B2 
5. 1:12.03 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' L F2 U' R' B R' D U2 
6. 1:06.37 F2 L D2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R U B2 U2 L' D' F' L' U2 F2 
7. 1:11.12 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 B L2 D' L' D2 F' L D' F2 L B 
8. 1:19.15 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 B R2 F' R' F U' F2 U L2 R D U 
9. 1:12.72 L2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' U' R' F U R U2 L2 R2 F' U' L2 
10. 1:05.77 L2 U L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B' D' B' L' F U F2 L' U L 
11. (1:32.12) F' L2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 B' L F R2 D B2 D F2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 
12. 1:06.16 D' R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D U B' L2 F' L2 D F2 R 
13. 1:04.73 D2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B R2 B' L2 U' R' D L2 B2 U2 R' F L' F2 
14. 1:21.65 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R' F U' R' B L' F' R 
15. 1:08.77 U' B2 R2 L' U B R' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 
16. 1:05.69 U L' B2 L' F' L' F2 D2 F' B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U' 
17. (1:23.04) F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R' F' D L2 B' F R' F L2 
18. 1:16.63 B2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B L2 B' U2 D F L2 D2 U' L' F' D2 R D 
19. 1:08.30 F' L' D F' L B2 D L' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U' R 
20. 1:11.17 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F L F D F2 L' B R F2 
21. 1:19.14 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R B' R' D' B' F U B' L2 U 
22. 1:07.99 L F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' L' F U' L' D F2 
23. 1:20.19 U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U F D L2 F' R U' F2 D 
24. 1:14.07 F' D B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' F2 R F R' B L B2 L2 
25. (1:04.03) D2 L' U2 F2 R U2 L D2 L' B2 L2 D L F' L2 D U L2 R2 B

got a 58 single with antisune PLL skip earlier
ao50 is 1:13 and ao100 is 1:15

will keep my avg secret from now on until 9/10th April :^)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 13, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> will keep my avg secret from now on until 9/10th April :^)



oooh sneaky


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 13, 2016)

YAY.


Spoiler: OH



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-13
avg of 100: 19.97

Time List:
1. 16.69 F L D' F2 U' R D' F L U F' U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 
2. 20.27 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U L2 B D U' R B L2 U L' D F2 
3. (15.84) R' F D R L2 F2 D B' F2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 F 
4. (25.77) U2 R D' R' D' L U2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 
5. 19.88 L2 D L U2 R2 B L' U2 F' R2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 
6. 19.88 R2 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F' U R B2 D F2 D U F D 
7. 19.16 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' L R2 F2 R' F' U' B2 L2 D 
8. 20.88 L D2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' L' F' R' U' B F U2 R' 
9. 18.76 L2 B2 D' U' B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' R B2 D2 L R' D2 B D2 F 
10. 16.88 U F2 R F2 R' B2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 U R' D F' U' B' U2 L' D2 
11. 21.98 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' D L' U R2 D' U B2 D U' 
12. 21.93 D R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D U' L' D2 U L2 B' R U2 R' D R 
13. (24.58) U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 U' R' B F L' F2 L U R2 B' 
14. 21.32 L2 F' R' B U' L' U2 B' D' R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F 
15. 16.39 R2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 F L U L' D U F D L' B' U' 
16. 20.56 F' U2 F L2 F D2 L2 F L2 D2 F U' R' B' U F' L F' U2 L2 B2 
17. 22.16 U2 F D' R' U' L U2 F' B R' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 
18. 19.38 L U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 D2 R2 B' U B' D U2 L D' 
19. 22.92 R D2 F D2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 B' U' B' R' D' U' R B' D' F2 
20. (25.64) U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U R D2 L D L' B' L2 U' R U' 
21. 17.98 L' F' B L' B' R' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 
22. (12.32) U B D2 L2 F D2 F' D2 F' D2 F R2 L B' F2 L2 U L D B D2 
23. 21.89 F L' U' F' D' F2 R2 F B U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 L2 
24. 18.58 B2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 R B' L2 U' B2 D' L' D R B' 
25. 20.24 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 U' F L R' F' L D L2 U R D 
26. 19.52 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 U2 R F R U' B' R B' F' R U' 
27. 21.12 U R' F2 D2 L' B' U' B R2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' F' 
28. 20.64 R U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R B R2 F R' D2 U B F' U2 B 
29. 20.22 R B2 L' U' B' L2 F U' F' U2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 
30. 19.72 R D F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B D2 L2 B2 D' L B2 F' 
31. 24.26 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 D F' L2 B' D' L D' L B R' 
32. 22.64 R B U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 U' R2 D L F' R' F' R2 F' 
33. 20.83 F D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U L2 R F' D L' U L D2 F L2 
34. 22.68 F' D' B U2 R' U' F U' R' U' B2 L2 U R2 D R2 U B2 L2 D2 R' 
35. 23.15 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F D' U R B' R D' B2 
36. 21.19 B2 U R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' L' U' R' U' B' L2 D' B' R' 
37. 21.18 F' D B2 U R2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 U L' U2 B D F2 R F' D2 B 
38. 20.86 F' R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F D F' U2 L2 F' L' R B' 
39. 22.90 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D F2 R' B' U2 F2 D B2 R' U L2 F2 
40. 20.50 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F2 D' U2 L R' F' D' U2 R D2 R 
41. 20.77 B U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B U' F2 R D2 B L' B R2 
42. 19.89 L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L' B F R' U R B' R2 B U' 
43. 17.85 F R2 F' L2 F' L' D' B' R U L2 U2 F B2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 B 
44. 20.23 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 L' D2 U2 B' F2 U L' F L D' 
45. 20.83 U' L2 B2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 B R2 B2 U2 R' F' R' F2 D' R U F' L 
46. 20.48 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F D U F' D2 R B L2 D' F2 
47. 20.68 F2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B' F2 D' U2 R' F U' F2 R' B 
48. 21.49 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 D R D' L' R' B2 D F2 
49. 19.26 F L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 B' R' B2 U B2 D R F' U2 
50. 18.65 D2 L2 D2 L R2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U' R B' D' L F2 U2 L2 U2 
51. 17.93 L2 R2 F R2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D' R2 F2 R' F R' B' R2 D' 
52. 18.92 F D' L2 F' L' B2 R B D' F2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 
53. 22.47 U2 F' U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L F' R D' R2 B D' B2 R2 U2 
54. (15.09) B' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 L' B D B2 F U' F' U 
55. 18.99 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 L B2 L' U L2 F' R2 B2 U' 
56. 16.68 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B U2 F U2 L' U' R' U2 B2 L' R2 F' 
57. 19.68 F2 R F U2 R F2 L' F2 U L U2 B2 R' L B2 L' F2 R' B2 
58. 16.83 U' F2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 D' F' U' B' U2 R U2 L' D' 
59. 20.47 R2 D' B2 D U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 L D2 F L2 F' D' B2 F 
60. 17.12 L' B2 L' D2 L R2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 U' B' U' R' D L' B' R' B' U 
61. 21.52 R U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 U F U2 L D L2 D' R F U 
62. 19.68 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 F' U L' B D R D2 F' R' D 
63. 18.27 L' F U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 F U R D B D2 R B' L F' 
64. 21.72 R B' U2 R2 U R D' F' D' B' U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D' L2 
65. (16.03) R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U B' R U' B D B R' D' R2 U 
66. (25.28) D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 D' R B' U2 R' U R' D' U2 L' B' L 
67. 17.83 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R B D' F2 R2 F D U' F' 
68. 17.95 F' D R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' F' R' D F2 L' U' R F 
69. 17.79 L' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 R U B' D2 R F U2 F' D 
70. 19.72 D2 B' L U2 D B' L' U F D2 L U2 L F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 
71. 22.73 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R' D F L' U R U2 L2 B2 R2 B 
72. 21.53 B L2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 B' L D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F R' U' 
73. 21.38 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R U2 R2 F2 U L2 B L R2 U' 
74. 24.33 D L2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 F' L2 R' B D R D B L F 
75. 17.48 U2 F L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F' L D2 R F2 L' U B D2 R2 B2 
76. 22.55 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L F2 R U R' D U2 L B' F R' D' F' 
77. 20.25 R2 B U' L' U' R2 F' B' U' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U L' 
78. 19.06 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 D' L F2 D' L' U R B2 
79. 19.18 L2 D' F U2 B' L B2 U' D' R' U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 
80. 18.37 D2 R' F R U B2 U F U2 R U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R U2 R B2 F' 
81. 18.16 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' B2 R F2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 
82. 20.69 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D' U' R2 F2 L' B F2 R' U B2 R2 F' U R 
83. 21.45 L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F U R' U L' U' F2 L' B R' 
84. 18.07 D2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 B U' B D L2 D2 R U' B 
85. 18.98 U F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B D' L F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D 
86. (26.35) F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 F' D' R U F' D B2 F 
87. 20.05 L2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 B L2 U2 D' R' B' L' U2 B R2 D2 R2 B' 
88. 17.62 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' B R B2 U F' D2 B' U B' 
89. 20.26 B2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R F U' F' U' F' L D' R F 
90. 22.84 D F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R B' D2 F' L U' R2 U2 F U2 
91. 19.25 U B D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' R U' F D2 B R2 D2 B' 
92. 20.27 L2 B2 D' R' D R' U D' F L2 B R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D 
93. 16.96 U' F2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F U' L' R' F U' F L' B L 
94. 18.53 R U B' R2 U' D2 R2 B L U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 
95. 20.65 L F U2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' L' D' R2 D' U2 L' F2 
96. 18.44 U R' D2 L U' D2 F' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F B L2 F' U2 F' U2 
97. (14.70) R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 L B2 F R B' F L' D2 B2 D' 
98. 19.31 L' B2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 L F U' L2 U' L2 D2 F D U L' 
99. 16.66 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F' R2 D2 L D U' L2 U F2 R' 
100. 19.75 D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B' R D2 B' D' F U' B D U'


My average of 12 wasn't even this good a week ago lol.
Also beat my PB single by like 3 seconds.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 14, 2016)

Got a QiYi Skewb today! First skewb. Thanks Ken!

(7.87) R' U' L R' L B' U' B' R'

current PB

EDIT: Just got this really nice scramble. It just needs a hedge slammer to solve corners+top center

R' L U' B U' L B' U R'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 14, 2016)

HEY EVERYONE!!!! I ACTUALLY SOLVED A RUBIK'S CUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





...in 9.65 seconds - PB 9.00


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 14, 2016)

WITHOUT GETTING A SUB 1

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-14
avg of 5: 1:02.79

Time List:
1. (1:08.99) L2 U' R2 Rw' D' U2 Uw' Rw U' Rw2 U L' Uw' Rw' U' L Rw Fw2 L2 Rw' F B2 R Fw' F2 R' Fw2 U Rw U2 Uw B' F L' B' D B' R' F L2 
2. (1:00.67) Rw' R Uw' D' U2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw B2 R2 Rw' Uw' L2 R' Rw2 D' Uw2 R' Uw2 B' F' Fw Uw2 B2 F' Rw' D' U Rw2 Uw' B U2 R2 B2 U L Fw2 B L 
3. 1:03.29 U2 R F' Fw' D' Rw2 D2 U B Fw U F' Uw2 B' F' Uw' Rw' D Fw2 D' Rw' U2 F R2 D L2 Fw' R' Fw Uw' L' D Rw' Fw' L Uw' U' B' Uw R 
4. 1:02.65 Rw F' Uw' B2 Rw' F' R2 B' L D' U2 Fw U2 Uw F2 Rw' Uw2 R2 B2 U2 Uw2 B2 L2 Fw B2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' Fw L' R2 Uw' L' Fw R2 L Rw2 B Fw2 
5. 1:02.44 Rw' U Rw' Fw' Uw' B R B F' L2 Rw R' B Uw Rw Fw2 U Rw L2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 R F2 Uw' D U' Rw' F2 U' L2 F' D2 Uw U' B2 R Uw' D2


----------



## Kudz (Jan 14, 2016)

Real man OH PB single 34.04
Has sb thought about real man feet solve. It would go lke OH but, with 2 feet..

e: I did 9:59:xx I suk at feet, but it is UWR I think XDDDDDDD


----------



## GregCuber (Jan 14, 2016)

Just got a pb of 35:59!!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 14, 2016)

Forgot to post my Last comp results here:

I was only disappointed in 2 events so that's a good thing, nice things first:
55.51 Mega avg yay
2:29 6x6 mean
3:41 7x7 mean
Two clock sub10 avg in a row 
9.72 3x3 avg PB
1:45 bld mean (all superduper save solves)
5.4 pyra avg

Meh/disappointing:
21 sq1 avg with 13.8 DNF
DNF FMC avg (((((( (time ran out, I can't manage my time lol) 
4bld dnfs again, 3 execution mistakes why ;(
I didn't place at skoob 
3.4 2x2 avg: 2.5,2.4,2.1,5.3+,6.6

Without a FMC avg, I still managed to get 18th in world for sum of ranks avg (10th in Europe, 3rd in Germany)


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 14, 2016)

Woah 4x4 PB

(36.59)	R U Fw' U' B' R' U2 R F2 Rw' F' Rw' B' R2 Uw2 L2 Fw' L F Rw2 Uw' L' F2 R U' Rw' F' L' D2 Fw Uw' Rw Uw Fw' R2 D Fw2 L2 U2

NP


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 14, 2016)

today was nice
First ever LL skip (3x3 ofc), 15.30 meh
3x3 PB avg5: (21.08), (12.99), 14.09, 16.00, 14.95 = 15.01 avg5, bj not even sub-15 ;~;
1:40.15 Mega PB single
and another 5x5 sub2


----------



## mafergut (Jan 14, 2016)

As I don't have any 3x3 PBs to post lately (I'm not improving past sub-20) I decided to learn skewb (Sarah's beginners for now). After like 50-75 solves I have some PBs at long last 
At least it is fun, even though I'm far from good at it.

avg of 5: 14.71
17.93, 13.15, 13.06, (26.15), (11.13) [PB single]

avg of 12: 16.92
21.40, 15.54, 15.94, (14.17), 17.58, 18.81, 18.78, 15.33, 14.87, (24.99), 16.02, 14.88

I hope next week or the following I will be learning basic SQ-1 when my new... yes, you guessed it right, QiYi arrives


----------



## Iggy (Jan 14, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> DNF FMC avg (((((( (time ran out, I can't manage my time lol)



Happens to me all the time  Hope you get it next time. gj for everything else!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 14, 2016)

Did my first feet solve, it was untimed but I did it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 14, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Happens to me all the time  Hope you get it next time. gj for everything else!



Second time this happened to me... But well, there's always a next time 
And thanks!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 14, 2016)

14.66 ao12 PB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 14, 2016)

3.28 LL ao 100 haha


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2016)

Average of 12: 10.74
1. 10.36 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L' D B2 L' U2 F' D' L
2. 11.02 B2 R' U' D' B' U D2 L F U2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R D2 B2 U2 B2
3. (13.44) B L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B' R U F D' R2 B D' B2 F
4. (9.86) R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F R2 B' F' U B F D R B L2 B' U2 R2
5. 10.63 L D' R F L' U2 F' R' U' D F2 R F2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 U2
6. 11.28 U R' B' D' R' F B2 R' D2 B R2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' L' U2
7. 10.63 R D L2 U2 R' D' R2 U' F L2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2
8. 10.22 D' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L D' R2 D2 L B R D R2 U'
9. 10.98 U2 F' R' L2 U2 F2 B2 R' U B U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U D2 F2 D F2
10. 10.88 F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L D2 L2 B F2 U' L' F'
11. 10.97 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L' B L' B2 D B' L2 R F U'
12. 10.46 R B2 F2 L' U2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F D' R D' U F R' D2 U L' 

Someday I will be sub-11...


----------



## asacuber (Jan 15, 2016)

2.6 and 2.93 OLL parity! My Only sub 3s so far.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 15, 2016)

Not PB, but it was done as 12 solves in a row (megaminx).

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-15
avg of 12: 1:20.950

Time List:
1:17.454, 1:16.605, 1:24.061, 1:23.474, 1:21.480, 1:24.223, 1:21.173, (1:32.756), 1:22.725, (1:13.112), 1:19.312, 1:18.991


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 15, 2016)

Crushed some 3x3 PBs today

7.75 avg12(was 7.78)
8.20 avg50(was 8.42)
8.39 avg100(was 8.58)


----------



## mafergut (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice improvement in my 3rd day practicing skewb (Sarah's beginners, plus cat 1 intermediate, plus specific H-perm, looking for a good Z-perm).

avg of 5: 11.17
11.12, 11.74, (12.05), (8.02 [PB single]), 10.66

avg of 12: 13.55
19.37, 8.68, 17.13, 15.63, 10.35, 18.82, (20.11), 11.12, 11.74, 12.05, (8.02), 10.66

avg of 50: 16.21

EDIT: Continued to Ao100 and improved
Ao12 to 12.51 = 10.35, 18.82, (20.11), 11.12, 11.74, 12.05, (8.02), 10.66, 13.60, 14.23, 9.48, 13.05
Ao50 to 15.76
Ao100 was 17.11 (EDIT 2: rolled it to 16.99, more PBs tomorrow )


----------



## Chree (Jan 15, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> Crushed some 3x3 PBs today
> 
> 7.75 avg12(was 7.78)
> 8.20 avg50(was 8.42)
> 8.39 avg100(was 8.58)



... dude.


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2016)

11.68 ao100 right after cleaning out and lubing my cube. I also had an 11.48 ao50 and a 7.20 single, which is my second best ever.

Times:


Spoiler



11.96, 10.26, 10.30, 10.60, 10.61, 13.35, 11.85, 10.65, 12.33, (16.19), 11.77, 12.74, 12.74, 10.99, (9.56), 11.68, 11.52, 11.00, 11.08, 11.55, 13.15, 12.03, 10.17, 12.44, 11.02, (14.70), 10.16, 12.20, 12.79, 11.57, 11.30, 11.67, 11.62, 12.57, 12.67, 10.38, 10.76, 11.72, 12.14, 10.62, 12.21, 13.48, 12.13, 13.54, 12.47, (14.96), (14.24), 12.17, 11.12, 12.44, 10.12, 11.22, 11.36, 11.36, 11.81, 10.74, 12.44, (8.62), 11.84, 9.87, 10.91, (9.40), 11.08, 12.25, 12.33, (7.20), 11.80, 13.65, 12.45, 11.88, 12.88, 12.59, 12.22, 12.98, 11.19, 10.73, 10.62, 11.71, 10.98, 11.94, 12.80, 12.57, 10.46, 10.41, 11.32, 10.90, 12.94, 11.21, 13.56, 10.47, 11.35, 12.60, (13.84), (9.23), 11.30, 10.27, 10.67, 11.55, 11.29, 13.18


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2016)

1.97 2x2 single with amazing TPS (for me)
U2 F’ U’ F U2 F’ U2 F’

x y'
L' U L2
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L
6.09 TPS


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 15, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> Crushed some 3x3 PBs today
> 
> 7.75 avg12(was 7.78)
> 8.20 avg50(was 8.42)
> 8.39 avg100(was 8.58)



lol goml

but nice averages :3


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 15, 2016)

9.85 ao50, i think I might be ready to start calling myself sub-10


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Jan 15, 2016)

Haven't posted on this thread in a while :v
I finally learned how to solve square-1! It took me almost a month because I'm lazy and bad at learning algs, but today I decided that I would finish!

I'll be doing some timed solves tonight, so I guess I'll post my pbs here


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 15, 2016)

finally decided to learn a z perm other than the <MUE> one


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 15, 2016)

Got my fist sub-30! 24.92, easy cross, and awesome look ahead came out of nowhere, then easy OLL into a Jb-perm.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 15, 2016)

5.94 w/ e perm
had oll skip, though :/

L U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R D2 R U F' U' F L'


----------



## YTCuber (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a few solves with 9-12 tps (i average around 4.5 secs) and it was not too hard.
Try: Film an ao12, reconstruct and calculate tps. Some not-good not-bad solves will have more tps than 6.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 15, 2016)

CubeWizard23 said:


> finally decided to learn a z perm other than the <MUE> one



You used a Z perm with E moves?


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-15
avg of 5: 7.00

Time List:
1. 7.62 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F R2 B F2 D2 U2 R B' L2 F' D' L F D2 B U' 
2. 6.62 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L U2 B L U' B2 D2 L U B2 D' F 
3. 6.74 D' B U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R L F B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' 
4. (6.26) F D R F' R2 D B L' F U B U2 F R2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 B' U2 
5. (7.91) F2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R' D2 R U R2 U L' R' U' B' F D U'

followed immediately by:
(DNF(5.76)) L D L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B R2 D L' R' U' F D' B'

I thought it was a pll skip. If it had been, the average would've been 6.54.
If I had just done the correct pll, avg would've been like 6.8

Good thing I already have sub-7 or I would've flipped -_-


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2016)

Cale S said:


> You used a Z perm with E moves?



M2 U M2 U' E2 M E2 M. I use that and the normal one to force AUF skips.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cale S said:


> You used a Z perm with E moves?



M2 U' M2 U E2 M' E2 M'
awful IK, works better on my 356, terrible on tanglong
e: @Youcubing: beat me to it nice.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 15, 2016)

Just got a good ao50: 12.13
(second best)

Best time:
8.83 F L2 R2 U B2 L2 D U R2 D2 R2 F2 B R' D U2 F' D' R F' [Yellow cross]


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 8.83 F L2 R2 U B2 L2 D U R2 D2 R2 F2 B R' D U2 F' D' R F' [*Yellow cross*]


Hows that x2 neutrality working for you? Do you do white unless yellow is super awesome, or do you do either interchangeably?
nice time btw


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 15, 2016)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Hows that x2 neutrality working for you? Do you do white unless yellow is super awesome, or do you do either interchangeably?
> nice time btw



I do yellow if white is super bad or if yellow is super good (like 3 move XCross xD)


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 15, 2016)

6.93 3x3 single


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> M2 U M2 U' E2 M E2 M. I use that and the normal one to force AUF skips.



How do you fingertrick that? I guess you must be able to double-flick with either hand, but it still seems really terrible just to save an AUF.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 15, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> How do you fingertrick that? I guess you must be able to double-flick with either hand, but it still seems really terrible just to save an AUF.



Hold the cube rotated 45 degrees on the f face so that the UR edge is the highest spot use your right hand for Ms and left for Es


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 15, 2016)

7x7 PB's:

4:58.18 & 4:58.05 solves, first 2 sub-5's back to back! a 5:24.97 followed making a 5:07.07 Mo3! 5:07.45 Ao5 and 5:23.74 Ao12 too!
Aofu GT.


----------



## TDM (Jan 15, 2016)

Best average of 5: 20.10
61-65 - (15.14) 20.82 (24.03) 19.95 19.53

Best average of 12: 22.89
54-65 - 24.20 24.50 18.78 22.42 25.23 (43.28) 29.44 (15.14) 20.82 24.03 19.95 19.53

Roux OH.

Starting to think it's better than ZZ.

E: No time for an Ao100, but 25.95 Ao90 (26.03 Mo90). Finished with a 15.63 that should've been sub-15. Really nice scramble:

90. 15.63 U' L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 F' D R' L2 U B2 D R2 U'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> How do you fingertrick that? I guess you must be able to double-flick with either hand, but it still seems really terrible just to save an AUF.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1YV7ETz9V0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 15, 2016)

44.21 4x4 avg of 5 on ttw!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 15, 2016)

3:50.94 7x7 ao5 with the aofu GT. Still slower than I am with my SS, but I really like this cube  Also 3:35 single


----------



## Torch (Jan 16, 2016)

10.48, 11.19, 11.25, 8.82, (8.52), (13.19+), 9.94, 12.22, 9.65, 10.60, 10.98, 11.25 = 10.64 ao12

I'm actually improving again! If I can get on a good roll, I should be able to get a low 11 ao100.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 16, 2016)

1:08.67 5x5 single holy cow

Also 1:23 ao25


----------



## Hari (Jan 16, 2016)

1:15.56 megaminx single PB. Was my first ever PLL skip too.

Edit: Rolled into 1:25.20 ao5 and 1:29.00 ao12 too.. Both PBs by 5 seconds or so.. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## asacuber (Jan 16, 2016)

5. (2.30) F2 R F R U' F' U2 R' U'

6.08 tps


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 1.97 2x2 single with amazing TPS (for me)
> U2 F’ U’ F U2 F’ U2 F’
> 
> x y'
> ...





asacuber said:


> 5. (2.30) F2 R F R U' F' U2 R' U'
> 
> 6.08 tps



...huh.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 16, 2016)

PB skewb ao12

Average: 2.79
Best: 1.33
Worst: 3.97
Mean: 2.76
Standard Deviation: 0.73

1: 2.31	L R L B R' U L U' R' L B' 
2: 2.15	L R L' R' B U R U' B L' U' 
3: (3.97)	L R L R U R' U' R B L U 
4: 2.43	L R L B' U' R' B' R' L B' U' 
5: 2.94	L R B R' B' U L' R U' L' R' 
6: 3.85	L R L R U R B' U L' U' L 
7: 3.57	L R B' L U' R' L U R B' L 
8: 2.58	L R L B L' U L' R' U R L' 
9: 2.35	L R U L U' R' U R' U' B U' 
10: 2.66	L R B R' U' R' B' U' R B' L 
11: 3.02	L R L R U' B L U' R' U' L' 
12: (1.33)	L R U' R B U' L R' B' R B 

The 1.33 has a 6 move layer to LL skip.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 16, 2016)

OH PBs
10.39 avg5
11.33 avg12


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> OH PBs
> 10.39 avg5
> 11.33 avg12



here comes the comeback!


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 16, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> OH PBs
> 10.39 avg5
> 11.33 avg12



Gogogo sub-11 SnS!


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 16, 2016)

i cri evrytim

Average: 10.04

Time List:
1. 12.23 F2 B R' D2 F2 L U D' R' L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 B2 U' L2 
2. 12.73 B' R2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L F' L2 F' U2 F L2 U' F2 R' 
3. 12.37 D F U2 B2 R2 L B' L2 F' R' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 
4. 13.42 B2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B U B2 U L2 R2 B' U2 R' D' 
5. 13.40 B2 D' L2 D L' D R' U' F L F L2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 D2 B U2 R2 
6. 10.70 B L' D' R2 F2 U L F B2 R F2 U L2 F2 L2 D L2 U D2 F2 
7. 10.14 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 R' F L2 B U L2 F2 L' U2 F' 
8. 13.69 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D F R U' L2 R' 
9. 9.14 R L B R' D L' B U L D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' 
10. 10.18 B D L2 B2 U' B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R B2 D2 L' F R' U' B' R2 
11. 13.18 R B2 L2 U2 D' L2 U' R' D L U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L B2 R 
12. 9.49 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 B U2 L F D2 L2 F2 U2 
13. 9.00 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 B U' R' U' B2 F' U F' 
14. 8.99 B2 U2 L' U' R' D R' F' D R' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
15. 11.60 D' F L2 U' B' L2 F2 L D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 D' R2 L2 U' L 
16. 7.58 D2 F2 L B2 L R2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U' L U2 F' R2 F L2 F U' 
17. 8.87 F2 R2 D' B2 D R' F B2 R B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 D R2 
18. 8.21 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L D' B' R B D F2 U' 
19. 10.58 F L2 B2 D2 R D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 D R D' L' R' F' L' B' R2 
20. 9.87 D B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 D2 U L2 R' U2 R' D2 B L2 R D' L' U 
21. 8.97 R B R2 F' U2 L F' D B U L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' F' 
22. 9.76 F' R2 B D B D2 R' B2 L U2 F' B' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 
23. 9.87 R F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R B' D2 R U R2 D' B' L R' B' 
24. 9.32 B D2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' L2 R' U2 L D B' D2 U B' F' 
25. 7.69 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' U B2 U' F2 U2 B' L' D' F R F2 D2 R D2 B 
26. 8.78 B L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' L D B2 R B D L F2 D 
27. 8.98 F2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B L' U R D U2 L' R' U B' 
28. 9.56 F2 R D2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 L B2 U2 F D' B' U' F L2 D2 R' D' R2 
29. 9.98 F2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R U L' D' R2 D B F' D F 
30. 10.89 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B' L2 F U2 L D2 B L2 D L2 
31. 12.32 B D U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L U' L' B L' B' F2 D F' 
32. 13.14 F L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D F U2 B R D F L' F2 U2 
33. 9.54 U' F L' U' B L U B D B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 L' 
34. 9.34 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 B' D U2 B R' D F2 U' L B 
35. 8.78 R2 L' F D B U L' F' R' D R L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 
36. 8.21 R F2 L D2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 B R U F L' D2 F' R B2 F 
37. 9.36 B L2 B D' R F2 L' B' F2 U2 R F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' 
38. 9.01 F U R2 B R' U2 F U' L' F D R2 F2 U D2 F2 B2 D' R2 
39. 8.74 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B U2 B' L' D L' D' U B L' D2 R' F 
40. 12.34 U' B D F U F' U' R' B' U' L' U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 
41. 9.96 U2 F' U' R' B L2 U' R D2 R' F2 R2 U' D2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 
42. 8.64 D L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 B' L B2 D L F2 R' U' L' 
43. 9.23 B U' F L B U' B2 U' F R2 D' R2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' 
44. 9.12 B D2 L2 U2 L R2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 F L' D' U R2 F' D2 F 
45. 19.09 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D F' L U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B R2 F2 
46. 10.89 R' B2 U' F R' F' L2 D' B R' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 D 
47. 9.78 B2 F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 R B L' D' U' B2 L U F' U 
48. 8.21 B2 D B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L U2 F' R2 U2 B' D' L2 B R' 
49. 8.45 F2 R U2 F' R' B' U' R U F' D2 R2 F2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 B L2 R' 
50. 8.00 D2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F' D2 F R D B R D2 B' D2


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> i cri evrytim
> 
> Average: 10.04
> 
> ...



i cri when people don't use spoilers


----------



## mafergut (Jan 16, 2016)

A bit more improvement after 4 days of skewb:

Ao50 = 15.49
Ao100 = 16.49
Single = 6.51


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 16, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> i cri evrytim
> 
> Average: 10.04



Why not roll it? Your first 5 solves are sup-12.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

ooh yay 12.85 fullstep 3x3 single  might be my best fullstep, idklol


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 16, 2016)

(Not too much of an achievement but whatever). Had my first ever sub-6 mover for 2x2! .79, solution was U' L' U2 L U'


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 16, 2016)

5.89 3x3 single! 2GLL.


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 16, 2016)

2.89 PB pyra ao50


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 16, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> 2.89 PB pyra ao50



Video plz


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2016)

finally got a decent 4x4 single on cam!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 16, 2016)

My times start to improve with my Aofu, SS level I think 

Average of 12: 3:54.66
1. 3:49.41 
2. 3:58.17 
3. (3:29.29) 
4. 3:58.27 
5. 3:32.66 
6. 3:52.53 
7. 3:59.76 
8. 4:02.42 
9. (4:12.54) 
10. 3:57.99 
11. 3:59.75 
12. 3:55.63 

the 3:29 is my 5th or 6th sub 3:30


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 17, 2016)

1.92 2x2 avg of 5 on ttw!


Spoiler



lol


also 3.13 avg of 12


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

I am the sweggiest kid in da whole wca

-Doesn't practice 7x7
-Gets 7x7 mean
-Third place wtf
lol.jpg

-Practices 2x2
-Gets 3rd in 2x2 R1
-Mahith is sweg in the finals, I get 5th overall 

-Practices 3x3
-Gets 3rd in 3x3 R1 and R2
-Mahith pls stahp D:


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 17, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I am the sweggiest kid in da whole wca
> 
> -Doesn't practice 7x7
> -Gets 7x7 mean
> ...



I wanna go to a comp that has medals


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> I wanna go to a comp that has medals



lol I wanted the 3x3 medal
this Mahith guy is annoyingly slightly faster than me


----------



## ottozing (Jan 17, 2016)

Sq1 might be added as an event at my next comp and I now regret not practicing for 2-3 weeks 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 8.310
worst time: 22.231

current avg5: 15.158 (σ = 1.68)
best avg5: 12.494 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 14.172 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 13.363 (σ = 1.43)

current avg50: 13.818 (σ = 1.40)
best avg50: 13.818 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 13.818 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 13.837

Avg50 is around a second slower than my PB avg50, so I wanna grind that down to something close to it before next weekend


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 17, 2016)

notkevin got squan nar avg, 12.21
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1277&cat=12&rnd=1


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2016)

3x3, I guess I'm sub-11 now
stats: (hide)
number of times: 105/105
best time: 8.20
worst time: 14.07

current mo3: 10.75 (σ = 0.49)
best mo3: 9.27 (σ = 0.77)

current avg5: 10.51 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 9.67 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 11.25 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 10.11 (σ = 0.57)

current avg50: 10.85 (σ = 0.99)
best avg50: 10.70 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 10.86 (σ = 0.96)
best avg100: 10.83 (σ = 0.98)

session avg: 10.82 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 10.86


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 17, 2016)

PB!

(8.62) (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)

(2, 3)/(-4. 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/ 
(-2, 6)/
(0,3)/(-1, -1)/
(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-1, 6)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 17, 2016)

Best Ao12 in a while, Included scrambles:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-17
avg of 12: 14.68

Time List:
1. (12.71) U2 R2 B2 R D' B2 U R' F' U F2 D L2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 D 
2. 13.03+ R L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 F' D' L B' F2 L U B D 
3. 14.65 L B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F' D R D' L' F' R U F' 
4. 16.82 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 F D2 B' D2 U' R2 B' F' D2 U R' U' F L' 
5. 14.28 U' L D2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' D L' B' D' F R' F' D2 L2 
6. (21.32) U B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 L B2 L' F2 R U' R' B' D' L' B2 D L' 
7. 12.95 F D' B2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F U2 R F' U R' B2 U' R' 
8. 14.02 U2 D' L' D' B U2 F B2 L' F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 
9. 14.01 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U L F R D U2 B2 F L2 R' 
10. 15.17 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F' R' B2 L U2 F' U2 L R' U' 
11. 18.22 D R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D R U' B2 U2 L B' L' B2 U F2 
12. 13.63 R U B2 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 B R' F2 D U L2 U' L D

that counting 18...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 17, 2016)

decent ao50 with the Aolong GT, still haven't lubed it yet, so it has some catches here and there

Average of 50: 9.82


Spoiler



1. 9.66 B2 R F' D B' R B2 L U' F U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D B2 U2
2. 9.81 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F L' F2 U L' R F U2 L R B2
3. 10.16 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B L2 F R' D F2 D' B' U
4. 10.26 B' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' R2 D' F D2 R' F2 D' R' U'
5. 9.29 U B' U F2 D B L2 D2 L F' D2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 U L2 U L2
6. 9.85 B2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 L R' U' R2 D2 B L B2 D R2 B' L'
7. (11.34) D2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F U' R' U B D U' B D
8. (7.55) R2 D2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R D2 L' D' L2 F U' B' L2 D2 F U F'
9. 9.98 D2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B D' U2 F U L B' U2 B' D' L B2
10. 9.65 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U R2 B U' B L B F' D' L' B R
11. 9.38 F R' B' U B' R B R' L' U L2 B D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B
12. 9.69 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F L R B' D2 U' L B2 L B R'
13. 8.70 R' U L' B U2 R2 B2 R2 L U B2 L' U2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L2
14. 9.65 L B D R2 L D F2 B L' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 U R2
15. 10.02 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U' L2 B' R' B R F' R2 D2 R2 U2 L'
16. 10.91 B' D' F' U2 L F R' L F' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 L' F2
17. 9.49 R2 D' F2 U F2 D' R2 U L2 U L' B' R U B2 F U2 L' D U R2
18. 11.16 B L' D' R' L2 D' L2 U2 F' L U2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2
19. 10.55 L2 F' D' L F' B2 R2 F' D' R2 U2 D2 B R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F'
20. 9.68 U2 L2 D2 B' L F U' F2 R F U2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D F2 B2 U' R2
21. (8.03) U F2 U R' B' L2 B' L' B' U2 D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L
22. 10.71 D R' L' B U' B2 U' F2 R' F R2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 F B2 D2 L2
23. 10.84 D2 B2 L U2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 U2 B D2 R' B2 F L2 D R D2 L2
24. 9.60 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B' L B2 R2 F' D' B U2 L R'
25. 10.55 U' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D U' F2 U2 F L D' R B R D' F U L' F
26. 8.97 D U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 B' D' F' R U R' F2 L2 B R'
27. 9.66 U' R F' L B L' F' R' D L' B2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 L F2
28. 8.92 R2 D2 B2 R2 F R' U F' R' B2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 R2
29. (7.91) R2 B2 R' U2 L' D B U F' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2
30. 10.02 L2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 R' U' R D' F2 U2 L F D F'
31. 10.36 U2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F D2 U R' F2 D L U' L B'
32. 9.73 U2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 R2 D' R U' L2 D' B R2 F' L' U' B'
33. 9.53 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' D' L' U' B2 F' L2 R U2 B
34. (11.39) D2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' F D2 R' D2 R2 U' B' F R' U2
35. 8.73 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R' B D' U L2 F R B' U
36. 10.53 U L' B2 R' F R' D2 B' U' B U2 B R2 L2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F'
37. 9.58 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R' B2 L B2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 U B' R2 F2 U' F2 L'
38. 9.77 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B' R U F R' B2 F2 R U2 B
39. 8.79 U' D2 F B D R D2 B U' R' F' U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F R2 B R2
40. 10.70 D2 L D2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 U L B R D' L' R' D2 F' L
41. 9.17 D B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D B U2 L2 R' B U B2 F2 R' U'
42. (11.35) L2 U B R F' R2 B' R2 B L U2 D2 R U2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R
43. 9.50 L2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 R' D B' F U2 R' F'
44. 10.09 B L U2 B' D' R2 B' L2 D B' D2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' D' F2
45. 9.66 L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D U' B2 F2 U' L' U' B2 D' U2 L' B L2 D' F
46. 9.00 R F R L' B' R L' U F2 R B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' D2 R2 U L2
47. 10.65 B' D' B' L2 B R' U2 L U' R2 F D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2
48. 9.63 D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' R F2 U R' U' F L D' B L2
49. 9.04 F2 D F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' F R2 D B U F2 L' R' D' U'
50. 10.50 R D' L2 D F L F L B R2 U L2 B2 D F2 B2 U F2 U2 F2


----------



## Altha (Jan 17, 2016)

Was testing out my new $50 action camera when I got a 15.07 OH pb (fullstep). It seems that whenever I get a good solve, I always react with a weird 'woah...wut'
OH Pi OLL was nice tho

Video (2nd solve)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 17, 2016)

I was tired of my lack of improvement in 4x4, so I did 100 solves in one sitting with my Yuxin. The cube broke in nicely, and what a difference 100 solves makes. I broke all my PBs, and I am almost sub-50.

Single: 41.15 (2 other sub 40 fails; this one was a Gb perm, another one was a V perm and I inserted two cross edges wrongly on the last one, so I wasted time swapping them)
ao5: 46.27
ao12: 47.74
ao50: 48.52
ao100: 49.97 (this included one solve from a previous session though)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-17
avg of 100: 50.049

Time List:
1. 52.115 Fw' D' B2 D' R' Rw2 F Rw Fw2 R' F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 Fw Rw R' D U' R2 Uw2 B2 Rw' R2 Fw' R' L B2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw 
2. 53.317 Fw2 Uw' U' Rw2 D' Uw2 F2 R B2 Fw' D2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw' B' F2 L2 B' Rw B U' B R2 Fw2 D' U' Fw' F2 Rw' R D2 Fw U B Uw' Fw U Fw2 U2 
3. 51.574 R' B2 D' F2 L B D' Uw2 Rw R2 B2 Rw Fw2 D' B' Rw' B' L' Uw Fw' F2 Rw2 F L' R' D2 U R2 U2 L' F' U' B F Uw' F2 Rw B' Uw2 F2 
4. 51.551 D2 Rw' B2 Fw R F' Rw U R2 Fw' F' Rw' Uw Rw R2 F' L U' F L Fw2 L B' L B Rw R B2 U' Rw D2 U L' B2 L Uw' B R Fw2 Rw2 
5. 51.309 Rw B2 L R2 Fw' Rw Fw2 F' L' D' R Uw' R' B' D2 U' Fw2 F' L' B' Fw D R' B2 Uw U2 F U2 Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' R' Fw' F' Uw 
6. 52.906 D' Rw2 Uw2 F U2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw U L2 Fw2 Uw' L' Fw' F R' B2 U F Rw' F2 Uw B Fw F2 D2 U L2 Rw' B U2 L2 R D2 L' Rw R2 U2 R2 
7. (55.095) Uw' Rw U' B' L R' F' Fw L2 R Uw' F L B F' Rw U2 Fw' B2 U2 L' D2 L F' U2 Rw2 Uw R B2 L2 D2 F' Fw' Uw' F2 Uw2 B D2 L' B' 
8. (56.407) U2 R' Uw D' F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D B2 Fw2 D2 Rw F' U2 F L2 F2 Uw2 F2 B Rw R2 U' D' Fw' U L B' Uw' U' D2 B2 L R2 Rw U B Uw' R2 
9. 52.717 R Uw2 B' D' Rw' B F2 U' Uw F R' Uw' L R U' F R' B2 D U' L Rw' D B Rw' Uw F' D R2 U' Rw' F' D' Rw2 R' Uw' L' Fw2 L B 
10. 50.015 B' D Fw2 F B' Uw' L2 R2 F L' R2 Uw' R' Rw2 B D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw D' F2 L D Rw Uw Rw' B2 R' U' B' Fw Uw2 D R F2 Fw' U2 Rw F2 B2 
11. (56.776) F U2 L' Fw2 R L2 B' Rw' U D' F2 Uw2 R F2 Fw U Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw F' D2 B' Rw L2 F' L U2 Rw U2 Uw' F' D' L' Rw Fw' Rw' L2 D' 
12. 49.607 F D Uw Rw L D R' D B U2 L Rw' B' Uw' U2 B F' Rw U' F D Uw F' Fw2 U B2 Rw F2 B2 Uw' D L R' Uw F2 Uw Fw Uw F2 L2 
13. 52.487 B R' U' B2 D2 B2 D2 L B Rw L2 D L R2 D2 L' Uw2 F2 R Uw Rw' L' D' U Uw' B Uw2 Fw' R Rw2 F D2 Uw U2 B2 L' R' U' Uw2 Rw2 
14. 52.687 D Rw2 L2 R Fw' Uw Fw L2 U2 R' B Fw L' R2 D F' L2 R' B2 Uw B2 F D2 R' D Rw Fw' U' D' F2 R' U B' F2 Fw D F B' U2 F2 
15. 52.071 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw D2 Rw2 R2 L2 Uw D Rw' U2 Rw Uw' D Fw2 F' B' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw R Uw' R L B Uw2 L2 B' F' U' D' L U R2 B2 Fw' 
16. 52.432 B2 D2 U R2 F R F2 R' U R2 B' Uw' R2 L' Fw' D Rw2 R F Rw' F U R' B' Uw2 B2 U2 F L F' L U' L Rw' R' U2 L2 D B L' 
17. 50.007 Rw' Uw B R2 D2 Uw Rw2 D' L F' Rw2 F2 Uw2 D2 R2 U' Fw B D Fw' D Rw L B R D R2 D' Fw' U2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 R F Rw' R' U2 F2 U2 
18. (56.600) D' L2 R Fw' Rw2 F2 Fw B2 Rw' Fw' F U B2 D' R2 U2 Fw2 D' F' U2 D2 R Fw' L Uw2 R2 B' U L Rw' F B2 R' Rw F' Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 R' 
19. 54.127 R2 Fw' B U' D2 R' F' L2 U2 R U Fw' U R2 Fw2 U2 R F' R2 U Fw F D2 L B2 F Uw B Uw2 D L' B' Uw' L2 F' B' L D' Uw' B2 
20. 49.801 U2 Rw2 D Uw' F L D2 Rw2 U Fw' Uw2 L' B' F2 Rw L F R2 Uw' B Uw' B2 Rw U Fw R2 Uw F L Fw' F' U2 F R2 L2 Rw2 Uw R2 L2 U' 
21. 52.471 D' F2 D' L' F U2 B D Rw' R F' L2 Uw2 U' L R Rw2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 U' Uw' D L2 Uw2 L' D2 Fw U F2 Fw' Uw' F U2 Uw F2 L D' 
22. 49.103 L' D Uw2 F D2 B' U Rw2 F R' Rw' U' Rw R2 Fw D2 U2 B F' Fw L F R Fw2 D2 L R' Fw' B' Uw2 F R2 F D' Uw F' B L2 D' F' 
23. 52.032 Uw2 L B' Fw' U2 F2 Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw2 B' L2 D R Fw' Rw Uw' Fw Uw D' Fw R' F' U D2 L' R2 U' Rw' Uw2 L Uw B F' L' Fw Uw' R2 L' Fw2 
24. 53.735 L' B2 F2 D2 L' D' R' U Uw2 F2 U' Fw F B L Uw B2 L' Uw' D2 F Fw' D2 F2 D' R U Uw2 D2 F L Rw U' Fw' D2 B F D B L2 
25. (56.352) Uw B' D U' R2 Uw2 L' Uw Fw' U Rw' F' Fw2 Uw2 L Fw R Rw U' F' U2 R2 D F2 Rw' B' Uw2 Fw' D Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw U' Fw D' L Uw Fw2 Uw 
26. 49.385 D Fw2 B2 Rw Fw L' U R Uw2 Rw' L B Rw' L' Uw Fw2 B Uw2 U L Uw' U B' F' D Rw' B2 R' Fw2 L Uw B R2 B2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw' Fw L2 
27. 53.352 B R F2 R' D U' Rw D' Rw' F R2 Fw B Uw2 Rw Uw Fw' L2 U Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw F L Rw' U Rw R' Fw2 B L' D B Fw2 Rw' R Uw B Rw' 
28. 53.424 Rw2 D' R Rw L2 U Rw R2 D B' R2 F' B Rw' Fw2 Rw2 F Uw' L Uw' U D B2 Fw2 F U' B U' B' R Uw B R2 L F L U2 Uw2 B' Uw2 
29. 52.390 B F U D2 R' D2 Fw B U' D' Rw' U2 F B2 L' R2 U R' Fw2 B Uw' L' F Fw B' D' Rw L R F' D' F' R2 Fw' R Rw B F Fw L 
30. 53.561 B Fw' D R Uw' U2 L' B L' B' Fw2 Rw2 B Rw' R2 B2 R2 Rw2 D U2 Fw Rw' Uw2 F' Rw' D2 F B Uw U' D Fw' L2 U F B' Fw' U2 Rw2 F 
31. 52.473 Rw Fw Rw B2 R' Uw' R2 Fw L2 B D2 Uw Rw2 L2 F L' F2 U' L' B R' Uw' F L R' B' Fw L' F' B2 R2 U' L2 U Fw' F' D2 F' L B 
32. 51.919 F2 Rw' Fw2 D U Uw' R Fw Uw' D U2 L' U2 Rw' R' F D U R2 B2 U2 Rw2 D U2 F2 L' D2 U F2 Rw L U' L B R F2 Fw2 L' U' B' 
33. 47.119 Rw2 R' F2 Rw' R' F' B2 L Fw2 Uw' D L2 Uw D2 R Fw2 B2 L' Fw Rw' B2 R2 Rw D' L2 Fw D Rw2 Uw2 L2 R' Fw2 D2 B' Uw B' F' L U R' 
34. 52.640 Uw' B2 D2 Rw L2 Fw B2 R2 U B2 Uw F U Rw2 Fw' R Uw2 F' L' B F' R U2 D L2 Rw' Uw' U D2 R' D2 R B2 L' R' Uw F2 Rw' U2 D' 
35. 47.830 Uw L' Fw' B2 D2 Fw2 B2 D' U L' B R F' Rw2 Uw F' Rw' F D' Rw2 B2 U Rw' Uw' F2 Rw2 B Rw2 B L2 Fw2 Uw' D2 R2 Uw' B' Fw L2 Uw' R 
36. 45.654 D2 F2 L Rw D' Fw U Rw2 B' D U2 R' F B Fw Uw2 F Fw' R' Fw2 Rw Fw D2 L R' F L2 Fw' R F2 L' B2 Uw R U' D Fw' Uw L2 D' 
37. 49.279 D' Rw Fw D L U' R2 Fw' D2 L Uw U2 F Rw' Fw' U B2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Uw' F2 L' Fw' Rw D2 U R' F2 Uw' R' B2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 R D L' B' D2 
38. 48.807 L B' Uw' Rw2 B' Rw' B2 Uw2 F Rw D' U2 F' L' Uw F2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw D Rw R B' Uw' D2 Rw' F' L2 Uw' R' U F2 L' F U' F U' B Rw 
39. 53.327 R' Uw U R' Rw D' B Fw' F' Uw L2 F2 U D2 Uw' R2 L' U Uw' D B2 F Rw' D Uw L R2 Rw U2 L2 B U Uw2 B2 Uw' F' Fw R' L' Rw' 
40. 45.040 Fw' U2 D2 B' F' Rw D Fw' L D2 F2 Rw' F2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw D2 B' L' F' U Fw' R U2 B Uw2 Fw Rw U2 L' F U2 Fw2 B2 F2 R' L U' F' 
41. 50.712 Fw2 R2 Rw2 Fw' L' D' F' R B2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 B2 R L2 U' F Uw2 B D' F Uw Fw' F2 Uw2 F2 D2 U Fw D L D F Rw D' L2 Rw U2 Fw D 
42. 52.105 B' Rw2 Uw2 R B2 U2 F2 Uw2 D' U' B2 F D2 Fw' F2 Rw2 B R2 Fw' R2 Rw' D2 U' L' D Fw L2 Rw B F2 Rw' B' Uw' U2 R L2 U' Uw R2 Uw' 
43. 53.456 D F Uw Fw' B2 Rw' F Fw B' R2 B2 Rw F2 B Fw D2 R B' Fw2 U2 F2 U R' L' Fw' D F' L2 D2 Rw D2 R' Rw2 B Uw2 Rw2 B' R' L Rw2 
44. 50.128 B' D2 R' F2 Fw' L D2 U2 R Uw R' Uw' R2 Rw2 F' Uw2 U' F2 Fw' U Uw' Rw' U2 F Rw R F2 D' U2 Rw' B2 D L' Fw Uw' Rw' L B' F D 
45. 48.703 B2 F Rw2 B' D2 R' Uw2 Rw' Uw B L Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 R' B' L R' Fw' L D' Uw2 Fw2 U L' D B L2 D' Uw' L2 Rw Fw2 R2 B Rw' Uw' Fw2 L 
46. 47.946 U' Rw L' U' F R' Rw L' Uw' R Uw' B2 U2 Uw R' Fw R' Uw U' L' B Fw Rw U' Uw D Rw' U D2 F2 B2 Rw Uw Fw D Uw Fw2 Uw' R Rw' 
47. 50.927 R' Uw2 U2 R L Fw' F Uw' D R2 L' U' F' Fw R2 F2 U' B' Uw' B L2 R U L2 U2 Fw U Fw U2 D2 Uw2 Rw U' L Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 F2 L2 
48. 50.480 U2 Uw' F R' D2 Rw2 Fw2 D L' D' Rw Fw F Rw Uw2 D2 Rw2 B2 R' D Rw2 Fw D R F Fw2 U' F Uw2 B Rw2 B' D U2 F2 D2 U' Fw' Rw2 L2 
49. 49.718 F' U' Uw F D' Rw2 Uw L2 R' Fw R2 L D Rw R2 D' Fw2 U2 D Uw2 R2 Fw L2 D Uw' U2 B2 Rw D2 F2 Uw' U Fw2 B2 F R Uw2 L Fw R2 
50. 49.998 B L Rw Fw' B2 L' D' B U' B' R2 Rw2 L' D Rw2 F Uw Fw2 F2 U2 R' D Rw U L' U2 F R' Uw' B2 Uw U2 L2 D2 L2 Rw' D' Rw' U2 R' 
51. 47.550 D' L R2 Uw Fw' B2 R2 Rw' D' F U R2 F R2 Rw2 B Fw' R L2 Rw' B2 L' Fw2 Rw' L' R' D Uw R' U' F Fw Uw2 B' Rw' U L' R' Rw2 Uw2 
52. 47.991 D' L2 Fw B F' Rw2 U2 B' L2 D2 Rw Fw' R' Rw' B F2 Rw2 L' U2 R Rw' F2 D B' Uw' R' D L R' B' L' Rw2 D U' L2 U' B2 D2 Rw U2 
53. 50.183 L Rw R2 B2 Uw' L2 F2 R2 Fw' F2 U Rw U' B2 F2 D' U2 F' D U Fw D B' Uw Rw2 Fw2 B2 L Uw Rw' R' L F U Uw F' R' U B Rw 
54. 50.407 Fw' U B D2 Uw Rw2 F Rw2 F2 L' Rw2 B2 D' Fw' Rw' F2 U2 Fw2 R Fw U' Fw R2 U D L2 R2 D' F B2 L R2 Fw' F' L2 Uw2 L2 D' Fw2 D 
55. 49.735 Uw' U F2 U2 Fw2 L' R Rw' Uw' B' Rw' D2 B Fw2 U' D R2 B2 F' D' Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw' U2 B2 U' L2 Uw' B' Rw' Fw L2 F B2 L B' R' D Uw2 
56. (41.391) D Fw' D F D B Uw' Fw' R' F2 B R Rw U Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' D2 B' D2 F' L' D' Fw' R B2 Rw D' B2 U' R2 Uw L2 B2 Fw2 D B2 Fw2 L' 
57. 47.816 D R B2 Fw D F' Uw2 R Fw2 L' D2 Fw' Uw2 B2 F Uw' Rw2 R L B Fw U F2 L B' R2 Rw F' Rw2 U Rw Uw F B U2 Uw B' L' R B' 
58. 53.287 D2 Fw D L' Uw2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 R U L R' B' U B Rw' Fw2 D2 L' B2 D2 R L F2 D Rw F2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 D B' R2 L' U Fw2 R2 B 
59. (44.894) Uw' R' Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' R F' R' U2 B2 F' L U' B2 Rw L' R U2 D' Rw2 B' R' Uw' R2 B' U L' B R' F Uw' F R2 Fw2 D' U' L2 Uw2 B' 
60. 47.503 F2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw L' B R2 B' F' Rw Fw D' Uw' F U' Uw' D R L' B2 L2 R' Rw Fw' B2 Rw' L B' U2 D F' R2 L' B' Uw2 B2 U2 F2 Rw' 
61. 47.901 R2 Fw' L D2 L B' U B R Fw' U2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' B' Rw' B' Fw2 R' F' Fw2 D' Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw B2 F2 U2 Fw' R2 Uw B' F2 Uw Rw' F2 
62. 47.944 D2 L2 D' Uw2 B' R2 Rw U' D Rw Uw Rw' U Uw' Fw Rw2 R' L2 Uw' B2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 F L2 R U F L2 R2 D' R B2 R' D' R' F' Rw2 Fw L' 
63. 46.217 U' L' Uw' F2 R2 F2 R Fw F2 B Uw' B' L Uw R Rw' B F2 L B2 F' R2 U2 F' D' R' U2 Rw U' Fw U' Fw' Rw' R2 Uw2 D Rw' U2 F B 
64. 53.647 Fw' L2 U F B' L B L R2 Fw2 R2 F' Fw2 L' B Rw2 Uw F B2 L2 D2 Uw' B' F2 U B' F' U B Uw2 L2 Fw' R2 U2 Rw' L2 R B Uw' F' 
65. 49.368 Fw2 U' Fw' B Uw' B2 L' U Rw L R' Fw2 Uw' R' Rw2 D2 R' Rw' B R U L' R2 F U' B L2 Fw R Fw B' U2 F Fw D2 L' F' B' L2 Uw2 
66. 48.848 B2 F' R' Uw' Fw R B' Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 D2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw F' Rw Uw' Fw U R2 U L' R' Rw B' U2 Uw' Fw D Fw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' D2 R Fw2 F R' 
67. 46.231 Rw U' Rw' D' Fw' D2 Rw U' B U' F' L2 D' Rw2 B2 F2 R Fw2 L Fw' F2 L' R' F2 L Fw' U' D F2 Fw' U2 Fw' B2 Uw2 F Fw Rw L' D' F2 
68. 49.001 Uw2 F' D Uw L F2 Fw U L2 D L D' F L Rw' U R D2 F2 Fw2 Rw F' D' R' Fw' Rw2 R2 L2 Uw2 D B2 L' D L' D' L2 Rw2 U D2 Rw' 
69. 48.366 B D U F2 Uw D L' B2 Fw U' Uw2 L F R' Rw2 L D' R Uw2 U' D' L' U2 Rw' B2 Fw2 L2 D2 Rw' F' B2 R U F2 Rw' R B' R2 Fw2 Uw 
70. 51.793 D2 R' L U2 Fw' Rw2 B' L2 R Uw B Fw2 F U L2 Fw D Uw' U R B' Uw L' B' U R' F2 U' L2 R Rw F2 R D B2 D U' Fw' Uw' Rw2 
71. 49.215 U2 R Fw U2 Fw' D' B R' Fw Rw2 Fw' B' Uw' D' F Fw2 Uw2 L R' Uw2 D R2 D' L2 D B Fw F Uw D F' Uw D2 Fw' L F B2 D2 F' L 
72. 49.992 D' Uw2 U' Fw L2 Rw' U2 F D Fw Uw' F2 Uw' B F2 U L2 Fw' F R2 L F' D' L F' Fw' Rw2 U2 B2 Uw' F2 U D' F U2 F R' Rw L2 Fw' 
73. 49.439 B Rw2 R2 Fw F Uw' Fw2 L2 R2 F' U Rw' Uw2 F' L' Uw F2 Fw B2 U D' L F2 Uw' B' F Fw Rw' D Fw Uw F' D2 Rw' Fw' R2 D' Rw2 B2 Fw' 
74. 48.856 F' D' R' U' Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R B' R U Fw' R' B2 Rw L D2 Rw Uw2 U Fw' D Uw B2 R Rw' F' Rw' U2 Rw Fw' Uw U2 L2 Uw D R2 F' 
75. 47.807 U' B R' Uw' U F' Uw Rw2 U' Fw F2 Uw L2 Fw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 F B2 U2 Rw D2 U2 Uw2 B' L2 U2 B' Fw' Uw' Rw D Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 F' R D' F 
76. 48.399 Uw2 U B F2 L2 R B' F2 L R F' D Rw Uw' U D' B2 D F2 Rw Fw R Uw F' R' L2 B' D L' Rw' R' Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 D2 F2 D' B U 
77. 47.287 Rw' R2 B' L D Rw2 F' Fw L2 Uw D2 R F' U L2 R2 Uw2 B2 Uw F Rw B R' Uw' R' D' B D U Uw' B' U' D Rw' D' R2 F2 D B U' 
78. 48.584 U L Uw2 D' L Fw Uw' U' L' D L' U F' Uw2 L' B2 R' U D Fw F D2 R Fw2 R' U2 F2 R F U' Uw2 D2 Fw' D' L2 Uw L F R2 Fw2 
79. 45.816 L' Uw F L' R Rw U2 L R' Fw2 Uw B F2 Fw2 D Rw B L2 Fw2 Uw2 B F' Uw Rw2 Uw U R2 L2 Rw' Fw' Rw F2 B2 Rw' F L Fw Rw' D' L' 
80. 48.463 F Fw' Uw' F2 Rw' Uw' U2 D Fw2 U2 Rw' U' Rw F R D Rw Fw' Rw2 F' B U Fw2 Rw2 D2 U' B U D' Uw R2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw U' D' Fw L D2 
81. 48.224 L D' Rw' D' Fw' B' R' D Fw2 Rw R F Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw R2 Uw' L' F2 B D2 Uw2 R' Rw2 L2 D2 R Fw B F2 Uw2 U2 D' F B2 L' U R 
82. 49.960 Fw' Uw2 L U2 B R2 Rw L F2 B' Rw R2 Fw2 F2 B' R B D U2 Fw' R' L' U Fw' R D2 U' L' Uw' L2 B L2 Uw2 F2 Uw F' Rw L2 R U 
83. 48.999 D2 Rw R' Fw B U' F Fw' D2 Fw Rw' Uw' R2 Rw B U' B2 F Fw D' Uw L2 D R2 Fw' L2 U2 Fw L2 D' F' Rw L Uw' U R2 Rw' F' L' D2 
84. 48.535 L' R' B' U L' U L' D F D' Rw' F D2 L Uw2 Fw2 F' U' Uw D2 B U R D U' R2 F2 B L Uw' F' Rw' Uw F Fw' L2 Fw' Rw R B' 
85. (44.920) R' Uw Fw D' Fw D' Uw' B2 D2 B F' R D' R' F' R' L' F Uw2 B' R' F U L' Rw U Uw D Rw' B2 Rw Uw2 D' B F2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L' 
86. 49.351 B' Uw2 Fw B2 R' Fw' B Rw' Fw Rw' R' F' Fw Rw D' R' Uw2 Rw R2 D B2 L' Uw B' D Rw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 B F R D L2 B Fw' R' D' Fw2 Rw' 
87. (44.544) L Rw' Uw' L' F' D' R2 U D2 Uw Fw2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 Fw2 L B2 L' Rw2 D R B' D' R' Fw' F' R2 B2 D Fw2 B' L Uw' F2 Uw' L' B 
88. 51.607 F2 U' D L B2 U' R' U2 Uw' R U F' Rw R B' Uw2 D Rw2 B U' F' Uw' B' L B' L' U Fw2 Rw2 B U' D' Rw' F' Uw L' U R2 U' Rw 
89. (41.152) Fw D' L B2 Uw' F R2 Rw D2 Uw2 L Fw R2 Uw U' B' L' Rw' U' D2 B2 D' R2 Fw Rw D2 B2 U' Fw2 U' B' F Uw2 F Rw U D' L' D' U 
90. 48.711 Uw2 D U R D' U' Rw2 L U' Uw2 Rw2 L2 B' R' Fw2 R' Uw2 D2 U R2 B' U2 Uw' B' Rw' B2 U2 R2 Fw R F' L D' Fw Rw' U2 Rw D F' Fw' 
91. 49.150 Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U Rw' L D2 Uw' F2 U2 Uw2 L2 U' D2 Fw' F' D L' R' B' R2 F' B' Fw U Fw L' Uw' F R' U Rw2 Fw Rw' D' Rw2 D2 
92. 53.559 F2 D' L F Fw R B2 U2 L R2 B2 Fw' R2 U R' L' Uw R2 B R2 U2 R' U2 Fw L R U Fw2 F2 U D Rw B' Rw2 L' U L2 Fw B D2 
93. 46.848 Fw F2 B2 Uw Fw L B2 F2 D2 U R2 L Uw R2 F L R' D L Rw F2 Uw R2 B U L2 F' B2 D R Fw Uw Rw B' U' Uw B L2 D' Uw 
94. 46.879 F' L2 U2 Fw' Rw2 U2 Rw F' B Rw2 Fw D' F2 Fw2 D2 B Rw F' U2 R Uw R' L U R2 B' Fw Rw' L2 B' D2 Uw' B2 F D2 L2 U' R' Uw2 Rw' 
95. 49.904 Fw2 F2 B Rw' Fw F' L2 R' D R' Uw' B2 R' F2 Uw2 R' Rw' F2 D2 B' Uw' Rw U' Fw2 Uw' Rw' D2 Uw Rw L D' Uw' L2 U2 F' Fw2 U2 R Uw' L' 
96. 53.367 Rw L B2 Rw' D' R' Rw' Fw U2 Uw' D Fw2 R2 U2 L' R' B' L2 Uw' U' L2 F' Fw' L2 R2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw' Uw F' L2 Fw' D2 F2 L Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' 
97. 49.863 F2 L B2 Uw Fw' L R B' R' L Fw2 R2 D Rw2 L Uw' U' Fw F2 Uw' F U2 D2 F2 Uw' Fw B' F' Uw Rw U' R' Uw U' R' U2 B' Uw2 U F 
98. 46.271 R2 Rw D2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 L D' L Fw' B2 U2 Uw' Fw' Uw B L2 U' L' R' Uw2 F R' U2 F2 Rw' L2 D F U2 Rw2 R2 Uw Rw U2 D2 Fw F 
99. 46.857 R L2 U' F L' Uw' D Rw' D L' Uw' B Uw Rw2 F' Rw Fw' Rw' Uw' L R' B Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw R2 L Uw Rw D' B Uw Rw' 
100. 52.271 Uw R' Fw R2 Fw' L' Uw2 Rw' D U' L Fw B2 L2 R2 F' D B Rw2 F L D' Rw Uw F' B' L' D Rw R2 Uw L U' L Uw L' U' Uw2 B Rw


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

Everything in my sig needs to change but im way to lazy
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-17
avg of 5: 9.40

Time List:
1. (8.40) R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 U L D2 F2 R' F L' B L2 U L' 
2. 9.04 F2 R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F U2 R' U B U F2 D2 L' 
3. 9.93 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B' R D' L F' R' B' 
4. (15.10) U2 L F U B' R' F D' B' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' 
5. 9.24 D2 R' B U D2 L U2 D L F' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 B'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

FailCuber said:


> Everything in my sig needs to change but im way to lazy
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-17
> avg of 5: 9.40
> 
> ...



Vory noice sub 9.5 ao5 skilz

people are getting fast.


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2016)

22. 15.19 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L' R2 D2 U' F' U2 R U2 B' D U'

y2 x // Inspection
L' U L' U' B' z l U l' F // FB (9/9)
U l2 U L' U l' U2 L' U L U l U l' // SB (14/23)
U2 L U L' U L U2 L2 U' L U' L' U2 L // CMLL (14/37)
U M' U M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' // LSE (14/51)

51/15.19 = 3.36 TPS.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 17, 2016)

TDM said:


> 22. 15.19 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L' R2 D2 U' F' U2 R U2 B' D U'
> 
> y2 x // Inspection
> L' U L' U' B' z l U l' F // FB (9/9)
> ...



nice! why u do fb on right??? i guess it sorta makes sense but then your lookahead will be very different from 2H.


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> nice! why u do fb on right??? i guess it sorta makes sense but then your lookahead will be very different from 2H.



Yeah, it's a bit different, but it took about a day to get used to it at first. Now I only need 4-5 solves warmup when transition between OH and 2H.

E: the main problem is actually FB on right. I keep doing it on L by accident and then having to do a y2.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 17, 2016)

YEZZZZZZZ OH PB Cleansweep!

Solve 5 is PB single, solves 10-14 is PB Ao5 (27.27), and everything is PB Ao12 (29.37)

Scrambles and times:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-17
avg of 12: 29.37

Time List:
1. 26.07 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L B2 F D' F' R D2 U B' U2 
2. 29.43 U' L2 U2 B D2 L2 B F2 R2 F' U2 L2 R F2 U' B U' F' R' F2 U' 
3. (37.64) B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 R U B2 U' L U' R' F' D2 U' 
4. 32.58 R2 U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 F D' R' D2 F D' R2 U R' U R' 
5. (22.76) U' B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R B2 U' B L D' L' U' L' D' 
6. 30.30 F' B L2 U R2 D' B' R' U B2 R2 D' B2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 B 
7. 34.27 F' D' L2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R' D2 L' U2 F' L R D' B' 
8. 25.10 L U F2 R2 B D2 R U R2 F D2 B D2 L2 F D2 B' R2 B2 U' 
9. 29.86 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B2 U2 D F2 U' B U' F D' R' B2 D' 
10. 34.16 L B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' R D' B2 D' B L F2 
11. 26.52 L U L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D F' L D2 R' F2 U B2 D' U2 
12. 25.41 B2 R U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L U2 F2 L2 U B R' U L D' L D F' R



I average 16 on 3x3, so this is insanley good for me!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 17, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> YEZZZZZZZ OH PB Cleansweep!
> 
> Solve 5 is PB single, solves 10-14 is PB Ao5 (27.27), and everything is PB Ao12 (29.37)
> 
> ...



Your single needs to be sub-me, you're faster
practice more pls


----------



## Cale S (Jan 17, 2016)

Got two TangPo's yesterday because I lost my other 2x2s

Average of 5: 2.93
1. 2.79 R' U F' R2 U' R F2 R U' 
2. (2.72) F' U R' F U R' F R U' 
3. 2.88 F' R' U' R F2 R' U F2 U 
4. (5.94) F' R2 U' F R F2 R2 U F' 
5. 3.12 U F R F2 R2 F2 U F' U2 

purepi CLL, diagpi CLL, diagpi EG-1, fail, fruruf CLL


----------



## biscuit (Jan 17, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> I wanna go to a comp that has medals



Here in KC we have them... It's not that hard to get them (for free). At least if you know Shaden.



JustinTimeCuber said:


> I am the sweggiest kid in da whole wca
> 
> -Doesn't practice 7x7
> -Gets 7x7 mean
> ...



lol you nub!... 'Cause I'm so much faster...


----------



## Torch (Jan 17, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> I wanna go to a comp that has medals



There are potentially going to be some unique prizes for Peach State, don't worry (not medals though).


----------



## Cale S (Jan 18, 2016)

3x3 with ZZ
14.16 single and 19.74 avg12

16.44, 20.36, 22.07, 17.85, 24.72, 16.16, 20.53, 17.72, (25.61), 19.57, 21.94, (14.16)


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2016)

Torch said:


> There are potentially going to be some unique prizes for Peach State, don't worry (not medals though).



the hype is real, hopefully I podium in Clock, predictions are Daniel 1st, Jacob 2nd, me 3rd


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 18, 2016)

OH PB's : 19.99 average of five, and 16.50 fullstep single.


----------



## jonlin (Jan 18, 2016)

1:06.97 mega single
am too lazy to update my sig

Edit: (1:19.77), (1:06.97), 1:18.20, 1:15.31, 1:11.39 = 1:14.97 PB ao5


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2016)

58.78 Team BLD PB w/ b0ssGuy23 :3


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 18, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 58.78 Team BLD PB w/ b0ssGuy23 :3



^can confirm

video can be found here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgsbudiof_s


----------



## mafergut (Jan 18, 2016)

Learned keyhole for pyra in like 10 minutes. Now I just need to get some timed practice and see if it helps me get faster.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 18, 2016)

Changed my avatar! <3


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 18, 2016)

Figured this is worth a post:

Got a 7.68 average for weekly forum competition!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 18, 2016)

RhysC said I wasn't competitive in 2x2 anymore. 

I beg to differ.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-18
avg of 50: 1.783

Time List:
1. 1.530 U' F U2 F R' F R F U' 
2. 1.220 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R U' 
3. 1.560 U R' U' F2 U' R U2 F2 R' 
4. 1.610 R' U2 R F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
5. 1.780 R F R' F R2 U' F R' F U' 
6. 1.680 R2 U2 F U R U2 F2 R2 U' 
7. 2.150 F R F' R2 F2 U R' F' U2 
8. 1.340 F' R U2 F' R F2 R U R' U 
9. 2.030 R F2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 
10. 2.330 R F' R2 F U' R U' R2 F2 U2 
11. 1.550 R2 F' U2 R2 U F U2 R' U2 
12. 1.930 U R F2 U F' U F2 R' U' 
13. 1.660 U2 F' U' F U' R' U F2 R 
14. 2.050 R2 F2 R' F R2 U' R F U2 
15. 1.590 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U 
16. 1.380 R' U F R F' U R' U R' U' 
17. 1.410 F2 U' F' R F2 U' R' F' R' 
18. 2.000 R' F' U F' U2 F2 R U' R2 
19. 1.900 U2 R F R2 F2 U F' R F' 
20. 1.770 R2 F U F U F U' R' U' 
21. 1.770 F R F R2 U2 R' U' F R' U' 
22. (1.160) U' F2 R2 F R' F U R U2 
23. 2.050 U' F' U F' R2 U2 F' U R' U' 
24. 2.410 R' U R' U R' F R2 F R' 
25. 2.330 R F U2 R2 F' U2 R F' U 
26. 1.630 U R2 F R' F2 R U2 F' R' U' 
27. 1.550 F' R U' R U F R F U2 
28. 1.940 R' F' R' F' R U F2 R' U2 
29. 1.770 U2 F' R U2 R F2 U R' U 
30. 1.680 U' R F' U' R2 F U F R2 U2 
31. 1.590 F R U' F U F2 U F2 R2 
32. (2.650) U2 F2 R' F' U R' U' F R' 
33. 1.970 R F' U2 F' U' R F' R U' 
34. 2.150 U F2 U F' U2 F U2 R' U' 
35. 1.970 F' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' 
36. 1.689 R F2 U' R F' U' R U F' U' 
37. 1.840 F U F' R U2 R F U R 
38. 1.360 U F' R U' F R2 F' U2 R' U 
39. (3.400) U2 R F2 R' F' R U2 F' R U' 
40. 1.690 U' F2 R' U2 R F R2 U' R2 U' 
41. (2.660) R' F2 R' F' R' U' R2 U' F' 
42. (1.030) F' R F' R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
43. 1.900 U' F2 R F' R' F2 U F' R2 
44. 2.250 F2 U F2 R2 U' F R2 F' R' 
45. 1.430 F2 U R' F2 U R' F' R' U 
46. 1.940 R2 U F' R2 U R U F R2 
47. 1.830 F2 R F2 U' R U2 R U2 R' 
48. 1.830 R2 U R2 F' R' F' U F2 R2 U 
49. (1.180) R F' U F' R F2 U' F R' 
50. 1.410 R U' F' R U' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 3x3 with ZZ
> 14.16 single and 19.74 avg12
> 
> 16.44, 20.36, 22.07, 17.85, 24.72, 16.16, 20.53, 17.72, (25.61), 19.57, 21.94, (14.16)



Race to sub-18 ao100?

EDIT: For ZZ, that is. I'm sub 14 CFOP


----------



## NeilH (Jan 18, 2016)

3x3 pbs!

13.26 ao12
13.76 ao25
14.02 ao50
14.22 ao100


----------



## Cale S (Jan 18, 2016)

Yuxin 5x5 is pretty good

1:23.14 single
1:29.57 avg5
1:36.20 avg12
1:37.38 avg25
1:39.06 avg50
1:40.22 avg100


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 18, 2016)

WOAH! 13.86 PB 3x3 Aveerage of 5 and 14.87 average of 12!!!!!eleven!!!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 11.61
worst: 17.78

mean of 3
current: 15.64 (σ = 1.44)
best: 13.00 (σ = 2.42)

avg of 5
current: 15.00 (σ = 0.34)
best: 13.86 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 12
current: 14.87 (σ = 1.48)
best: 14.87 (σ = 1.48)

Average: 14.87 (σ = 1.48)
Mean: 14.84

Time List:
1. 14.03 B L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F L2 F U' B2 R2 F U2 R' D2 B2 U' 
2. 17.78 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F L' U B L2 B L D 
3. 14.45 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R U' B' F L' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 
4. 15.79 B2 R' F2 L' F2 R D2 B2 R U' L' B' L R2 B' U R2 D' B 
5. 11.61 U2 D' R B2 U2 B R D B' U2 L2 F B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 L 
6. 11.61 B U2 F' D2 F L2 F U2 L2 B2 L B2 R' D' L R2 B D2 F' U 
7. 15.91 R2 L2 D2 L' D R' F2 L D F' R2 B' U2 R2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 
8. 15.36 R2 B' U R' D' F U B L2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 L 
9. 14.62 B R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U L B R' D F2 U' L B2 F' 
10. 17.31 F L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' F2 B' L' R B2 D2 U B F L 
11. 14.93 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F U2 R D L R U' F R2 F' 
12. 14.69 L' D L F2 U F R2 B' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L B2 R B2 F'



Figured you guys wouldn't want to scroll through all this, so I included a spoiler


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Yuxin 5x5 is pretty good
> 
> 1:23.14 single
> 1:29.57 avg5
> ...



I agree!! Literally just got these..
5x5	
1:23.24 single .1 slower
1:29.11 Mo3
1:32.33 Avg5 
1:36.23 Avg12	.03 slower
Race to sub 1:30?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2016)

3x3 PBs: avg100 is now 17.61, avg12 is now 15.69 O 0.68 off my avg5)

Also, finished my avg1000. Was shooting for sub19. The average was...


Spoiler



19.03 >.< FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 19, 2016)

Smashed all of my 5x5 PBs after getting the Yuxin! 

Single: 1:27.94
MO3: 1:32.16
AO5: 1:35.52
AO12: 1:40.56
AO50: 1:45.30
AO100: 1:46.05

Around 200 solves ago, my PB AO100 was only 1:59.xx so I'm happy


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 19, 2016)

1337 PB ao5 

Average of 5: 13.37
1. (11.85) D F' U' R2 B2 L' F2 U' R F' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 
2. 13.92 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U R' F D' L2 U B L2 F R D' 
3. 13.54 R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' F' R F' U2 B' F L D' R2 F 
4. (22.53) R2 L U F' R U R U' B' D R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
5. 12.65 D R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R F D R2 U2 B' D B L' R2 U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 19, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> Smashed all of my 5x5 PBs after getting the Yuxin!
> 
> Single: 1:27.94
> MO3: 1:32.16
> ...



Nice, your faster than me again!

Also I have took over the 5x5 race thread as of now, just so you know.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Nice, your faster than me again!
> 
> Also I have took over the 5x5 race thread as of now, just so you know.


Thanks! IDK why, but I've had a sudden jump in times. Also thank you very much, I just was consistently forgetting because I quit cubing for a while so I just stopped. Thank you for keeping it going, I'm getting more back into cubing now, but still wouldn't trust myself to get in the habit of running it and the 4x4 race every week.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 19, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> Thanks! IDK why, but I've had a sudden jump in times. Also thank you very much, I just was consistently forgetting because I quit cubing for a while so I just stopped. Thank you for keeping it going, I'm getting more back into cubing now, but still wouldn't trust myself to get in the habit of running it and the 4x4 race every week.



So we've confirmed that Quentin is in fact alive, and it was not a freak accident where his (internet) corpse was re-animated... Good.


----------



## Chree (Jan 19, 2016)

24:04.32 (+2) 10x10 Single using Hoya. On cam.




Rubiks560 said:


> RhysC said I wasn't competitive in 2x2 anymore.
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're alright.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 19, 2016)

Chree said:


> 24:04.32 (+2) 10x10 Single using Hoya. On cam.



LOL how do you get a +2 solving a 10x10?


----------



## Chree (Jan 19, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> LOL how do you get a +2 solving a 10x10?



I thought my computer went to sleep. I panicked and hit the space bar before the last U'.

Just got a 22:29.14 without a +2. Hoya is actually kinda fun on super cubes.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 19, 2016)

*Petrus*

7.17 single
9.06 avg5
10.11 avg12
10.73 avg50
11.09 avg100

what am I doing with my time


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 19, 2016)

Tao Yu said:


> what am I doing with my time



Great things, it seems.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 19, 2016)

Yesterday, first day of practice with Pyra (Keyhole) and first sub-10

8.02 [Green face down] U' R U' B' R U L' B' r b'

First Ao50 ever with pyraminx still 22.08 so, a lot to be improved, which is fun!!!!


----------



## imvelox (Jan 19, 2016)

avg su 5: 7.98

Lista Tempi:
1. 8.11 B2 U2 F U2 B D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L' D' R' D R2 F2 U' R B' 
2. 7.66 U2 R2 B R2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 R B' D2 B' U' R U2 F2 L U 
3. (9.18) B L2 F L2 R2 B' F' R2 F' L2 U' L D U2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U 
4. (7.42) F U2 L U' F2 B' U F' R' B D2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B D 
5. 8.18 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L D' F R B2 D2 U B' F' D'


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 19, 2016)

OH PB single, 14.87 fullstep


----------



## mafergut (Jan 19, 2016)

Second day with Pyra, another Ao50 with Keyhole (and 1 or 2 scrambles with WO)
Ao5 = 16.36
Ao12 = 17.37
Ao50 = 18.94 
Still far from decent times.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 19, 2016)

29/99 Sq1 EP's, more than 1/4th done now. The problem with EP algs is that they are often similiar... How did others deal with that?


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cool solve with this weird Petrus variant I've been using

Time: 10.91

R' F2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' B' D' R D F' B L R' F'

x2 R' U B U D' B2 // 2x2
y' U' F' U2 R' F2 R' F // EO
R' U R2 U' F2 U M' U2 M // 2x2x3
R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 19, 2016)

Started learning 3BLD


----------



## biscuit (Jan 19, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Started learning 3BLD



DO IT! No really, it's quite fun (when you get a success). It could take a while to get your first success, or you can be one of those people who don't even have to try, but it's extremely rewarding!


----------



## Torch (Jan 19, 2016)

14.94 OH PB, first sub-15, LL skip.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 20, 2016)

biscuit said:


> DO IT! No really, it's quite fun (when you get a success). It could take a while to get your first success, or you can be one of those people who don't even have to try, but it's extremely rewarding!



I've gotten a small taste of that because I do ClockBLD


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 20, 2016)

avg of 5: 7.61

Time List:
1. (5.77) R' F2 L' B2 R F2 L' F2 R U2 D' L' F L B2 F' R B F2 
2. (9.08) U2 L B2 L' D2 R U2 R B2 R U L2 B R' U2 F' R B L D 
3. 6.90 L' U2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B L' U R D R2 B' R2 F' D 
4. 7.53 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B R U' B' U' F2 L' U2 F2 D' F2 
5. 8.41 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L B' L2 U L' F' D2 U' F R

Probably in my top 8 ever. The 5 is nice too!

EDIT: avg of 5: 7.50

Time List:
1. 7.66 U B2 L' F2 L D2 R' F2 L B2 U2 R F' L' R' U' L B' L2 D2 R 
2. (10.93) L U2 F2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' F2 D2 F L F' U B D L R' D2 F 
3. (7.00) L' B' R' F U' L2 D' R2 F' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 
4. 7.18 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 D F' U R' F2 D2 B L2 U' L' F2 
5. 7.67 F' D2 B' R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F L D' F' R2 F' D B D' L U

Probably in my top 3 ever!


----------



## Hari (Jan 20, 2016)

1:13.00 Megaminx PB single! Recognized the J perm at the end and knew it would solve CP.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 29/99 Sq1 EP's, more than 1/4th done now. The problem with EP algs is that they are often similiar... How did others deal with that?



Yeah I also found this, particularly some of the parity algs. I guess if you just learn them slowly 2 at a time, they sink in enough so that you know them.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 20, 2016)

Torch said:


> 14.94 OH PB, first sub-15, LL skip.



RIP mmap?

PB ao100!




Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-20
avg of 100: 14.66

Time List:
1. (10.60) F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 D B U' F L' F' L 
2. 16.89 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' F' D F R F' D R2 B2 F' R' 
3. (12.17) F' D' R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 B' R U' B2 L U' F2 
4. 14.51 B2 U F' B L2 D R' B2 U L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 B U2 B2 R2 
5. 14.89 B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 R' D F L2 U L2 R2 B D F' 
6. (18.37) B R U' L U D B U R' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' B 
7. 15.57 R' B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 U' L2 R B' R' D 
8. 15.85 R2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 R' F2 B' L2 F' U L' U' R U B F2 
9. (17.93) B L' B2 R B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 B U' B' R2 D' R2 F L' U2 
10. 14.37 U2 R' U2 B L' U F D U2 F2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R B 
11. 14.46 R' F' U' D2 L B2 R' F2 U D2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F B2 U2 R2 
12. 13.10 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F' U' F D R U' F L U F' 
13. 15.64 U' L U' F2 U' B D' R' B' R' F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 
14. 14.50 L' D2 L' F' R2 L' U' R D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R 
15. 16.69 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 D' F2 U' R' U L2 D' F D' 
16. 16.53 F2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 B F2 L' D' U' L' R D2 B' 
17. 12.88 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' L B2 L2 D' L B' R2 D 
18. 12.73 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U L R' B R2 U2 F2 U' R' D 
19. 15.11 F D2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 F' L D2 L D' U F' D2 R B' D 
20. 12.47 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 L' U' L2 B D U2 F2 U' B' U 
21. 15.37 D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 R B2 L D' B U R' D' L B' D U B2 
22. 12.91 R2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 R' F2 D' B U' F2 D2 L2 R' F 
23. 17.57 L2 F B' R B2 U R2 D B' L D F2 D L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 
24. 13.70 R D R2 B2 U' R' L2 F' L2 U' F2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 
25. 15.08 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R' U F2 L' R2 B L2 F U2 R' 
26. 13.99 B2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 F L2 B R2 D2 U F2 L U' B' L2 B2 L' R' 
27. 12.81 F L2 D2 L U' D B' U R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 L D2 B2 L' B' 
28. 16.20 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L F2 D2 R U R2 D2 F' L F2 R' U F' U2 
29. 13.36 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' D F2 L2 R B U' F' L2 R' 
30. 13.14 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 R' F2 L' F D' R B F R F2 
31. 12.50 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L F R2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R2 D' R' 
32. 15.94 U' L2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 L U' L U' L B D2 R2 D U' 
33. 14.52 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 F R2 D' F D R B' L' F2 R 
34. 13.91 B' R' F2 L D2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 U B' U2 R B2 F D' U' 
35. 14.40 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L R' D' B' L2 D' L2 R U2 R2 
36. 16.71 F' U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 U F R U' B2 U' R' 
37. 14.11 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' F L2 D' R D U2 
38. 14.17 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 R B2 L2 F2 U F R2 U2 F R2 F' L U' 
39. 16.19 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' U' F2 L U2 R' D U' L2 
40. 14.09 L D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' F' L' D U2 L' R2 D' F2 R U' 
41. 14.12 U' B2 U B' L2 D F' R' U R2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 
42. 16.62 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L B' L2 D2 F' U B2 R U2 
43. 15.81 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 F2 D' F L2 B L' F2 R2 B2 D' 
44. 15.63 R' B2 R2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 D' L F R2 D' R U' L2 R2 
45. 14.05 R' F2 D R2 D R D' R B U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 
46. 16.47 L2 D L2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' D B' R' D2 F' U' B' L 
47. 14.12 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F L' B2 L D2 R2 B F' 
48. 14.16 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L B R' B F' D R U L' R 
49. 15.38 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R B2 D2 F L' D U' R' B2 
50. 14.88 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 D' F D2 B2 F U2 L B2 R' 
51. 13.64 R' F' R2 D' F' B U' D2 L R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F 
52. 12.60 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 B2 F U2 L B' D' F R F2 R U2 B2 
53. 16.28 U2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 L D' U' L2 R' D R2 U 
54. 14.29 F' D' F2 R' D R2 D' B' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' 
55. 12.67 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' F' R' B' U L' D B2 D B 
56. 14.07 R D' R' D' B' D2 L F' D' R2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' 
57. 13.38 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' F' D R2 U' F' L' D B' F2 
58. (18.01) D R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D R2 U R F2 L' F' R' D U B' L2 R 
59. 14.46 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' R' F' U L2 B2 L U R' B D' 
60. (17.59) R' F2 L U2 L' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R D' B' F U B U' R' D U2 
61. 13.82 B2 L D2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F D U' B2 F U' L B' U' 
62. 14.46 L' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 B D' L B2 R D' B' L' 
63. 16.33 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D F U' R B2 R U L R2 F' R2 
64. 13.58 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U R' B R2 U R' F2 L B2 R 
65. 16.45 U B' D2 F R' U' R2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U D F 
66. 15.66 L U R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D F R' D2 F' U' B' R F' L 
67. 13.11 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U' R U' F' U2 L' U L2 F2 U' B 
68. 15.28 U' F' D2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' L2 U' F2 L' U B2 D' F2 R 
69. (11.45) L' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U R2 L B' U2 F L' F' L2 R 
70. 14.87 L2 D' U' B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' U2 L F L2 D' L' U' F 
71. 12.68 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R B D' F' R' B2 U R' U' L 
72. 17.07 D B' L U2 L' F U2 B R U' L' B2 R L F2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 R 
73. 15.36 D' B' L' D' F2 D2 B L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 F U2 F 
74. 14.01 B D B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B L F' L' R F' L B D' 
75. (12.08) F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L B U2 R2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 F' 
76. 13.08 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D' U R' F' L U' B2 L D L D U2 
77. 14.79 F D2 U2 B D2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L2 R F L R' F L2 D R' U B' 
78. 15.86 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 R F2 R F2 D2 B D U R' D2 F' L D2 F2 L 
79. 13.07 B R F2 U2 D L U R F' R' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F' 
80. 14.76 R D2 L R F2 L R2 B2 D2 R D2 F D B L2 B2 L2 F R U' L' 
81. 14.55 U2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F R D2 B2 U' B' D' L' D2 L 
82. 14.25 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 D F' U L2 B2 L D F D2 B2 R' 
83. 13.98 B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' R2 U L R' B U' F' D' 
84. 15.82 F' D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 R' U F2 U' L2 B D R U2 
85. 14.02 D2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F U' L2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 U' 
86. 14.47 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B U' F' D' U2 B2 F L B' U 
87. 13.63 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 R' B U' L' D2 L B2 F U L' 
88. 16.05 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D L2 D B' F' D' L R D' B' L D' 
89. 14.78 D' R2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R D F L D R' U B U' 
90. 17.01 U2 R2 B2 L B L' D F2 R U B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 B2 
91. 13.91 R' F R' B2 R2 B U' L B' R U2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 
92. 13.77 B' D B2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U L D B2 F' D' R F2 
93. 15.87 D' F' R B U' L2 U2 L' F R2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 
94. 14.04 U2 B' F2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 D F2 L U2 F' R' B U L2 D' 
95. (17.98) L F' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' L 
96. 16.81 B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R' F' L' R2 F2 U L2 U B' U' 
97. 13.92 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 D' L D' U' B D2 U' R B U2 B2 
98. (12.25) B2 L2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D' F2 L D' U2 B' L2 F D' R 
99. 15.57 L2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D' F U' F' U2 R' B F L2 
100. 13.06 L' D' F' R' U' B' R F' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 20, 2016)

1:20.17 megaminx ao12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 20, 2016)

What, a last layer skip? No way!

5.60 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' L F2 R2 B' U R2 F R D2 U2

z2 y'
R' D F' L' y' R' U2 R D2 //xcross
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L-2
R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L-3
y' U'
R U' R' U2 y' R' U R U R U' R U' //OLS (?) Atleast I knew I would skip OLL after LS

35/5.60=mitch TPS


----------



## asacuber (Jan 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> What, a last layer skip? No way!
> 
> 5.60 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' L F2 R2 B' U R2 F R D2 U2
> 
> ...



GJ inspection it is y' and xcross is y', not y
F2l 2 is y' as well and there is some mistake in OLS

(tell me if I am wrong)


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2016)

asacuber said:


> GJ inspection it is y' and xcross is y2, not y
> F2l 2 is y' as well and there is some mistake in OLS
> 
> (tell me if I am wrong)



Yep, you're right. CoolMinxer, you need to learn which is y and which is y' 

The corrected solution:
z2 y'
R' D F' L' y' R' U2 R D2 //xcross
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L'2
R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L'3
y' U'
R U' R' U2 y' R' U R U R' U' R U' //OLS (?)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 20, 2016)

asacuber said:


> GJ inspection it is y' and xcross is y', not y
> F2l 2 is y' as well and there is some mistake in OLS
> 
> (tell me if I am wrong)


Corrcted it all, thanks!

some more nice results with the GT

Average of 12: 8.86
1. 9.39 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U L' B L' F L F D' F2 R'
2. 8.25 R2 L F2 B' U R U' R L2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2
3. 8.49 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F D F' D' B D' U' R' F2
4. 8.88 R D2 F2 D2 L U2 R D2 L' B2 L2 U' B2 F' D2 L' R2 F U2 L2 R'
5. 8.98 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' U R' F' D' L' F2 U2
6. (7.47) B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R' F' D' R' F' L R' D2 R B2
7. 9.85 B D2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 D' B' F2 U2 B' L B U' F R'
8. 8.56 F2 L' D2 B' R2 U' R L D' R2 F U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B'
9. 9.11 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 L' B2 F' D2 B' F D' R2 U R
10. 7.64 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L D' L F L' U L U B L'
11. (11.50) F' R' B R2 B2 R' U R B' L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D'
12. 9.47 F L2 B L B' D' F' U R L' D2 F2 B L2 F' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2


Average of 5: 8.44
1. (7.47) B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R' F' D' R' F' L R' D2 R B2
2. (9.85) B D2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 D' B' F2 U2 B' L B U' F R'
3. 8.56 F2 L' D2 B' R2 U' R L D' R2 F U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B'
4. 9.11 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 L' B2 F' D2 B' F D' R2 U R
5. 7.64 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L D' L F L' U L U B L'



TDM said:


> Yep, you're right. CoolMinxer, you need to learn which is y and which is y'
> 
> The corrected solution:
> z2 y'
> ...



E: Corrected mine before your post, TDM  I actually have no clue of rotations if they aren't x2,z2 or y2's xD
And please just say Henri to me, I hate my name so much...  (aka I am stupid,, silly, etc. lol)


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I actually have no clue of rotations if they aren't x2,z2 or y2's xD



Rotations follow RUF, x follows R, z follows F, so y follows U.


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> E: Corrected mine before your post, TDM  I actually have no clue of rotations if they aren't x2,z2 or y2's xD
> And please just say Henri to me, I hate my name so much...  (aka I am stupid,, silly, etc. lol)



Sorry, didn't see! Ok, I'll do call you Henri from now on.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 20, 2016)

TDM said:


> Sorry, didn't see! Ok, I'll do call you Henri from now on.


Perfect!

3:26 7x7 single, 3rd or 4th best 

But I am so super inconsistent. that really sucks ._.

Session average: 3:55.89
1. 4:01.40 
2. 3:49.41 
3. 3:58.17 
4. (3:29.29) 
5. 3:58.27 
6. 3:32.66 
7. 3:52.53 
8. 3:59.76 
9. 4:02.42 
10. (4:12.54) 
11. 3:57.99 
12. 3:59.75 
13. 3:55.63 
14. 3:56.42 
15. 3:37.72 
16. 3:43.75 
17. 3:48.70 
18. 4:05.78 
19. 3:41.02 
20. 4:07.04 
21. 4:11.52 
22. 4:03.00 
23. 3:50.06 
24. 4:04.96 
25. 4:03.15 
26. 3:43.11 
27. (3:26.69) 
28. 4:02.50 
29. 4:06.36 
30. (4:12.41)


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 20, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
avg of 5: 14.99
1095. (12.83) B' L' U B L U' R' U2 F B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D'
1096. (18.24) U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F' L' B D B R' F' U' B R' D2 L
1097. 14.50 U2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' B R D2 F2 R' U F' L D2
1098. 16.07 D B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 L D' B2 U L B' L2 U' F U2
1099. 14.40 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 F' U R2 D' F L' B' F2 L2 B' D
sub15  took me long enough -______-


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice. EO Skip

12.82 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Nice. EO Skip
> 
> 12.82 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/



You have achieved sub-me
congjratulations

brb going to do some SQ1


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2016)

OH Ao50: 22.76. Not *that* good, but there were only three sup-27s, and only one of these was sup-28. The first of these (and the slowest by far) was a CFOP solve, and the other two were either a mistake in FB or something going wrong in LSE.




Spoiler: Times



1. 23.90 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F R2 F2 U2 L D R B U2 F2 L2
2. 22.49 L2 U' R2 D U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 L' B' D' R' L2 B2 U F2 D2 U
3. 20.05 R2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L F2 U' F L U R2 D' F2 D2
4. 20.32 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B D B2 F2 R' L2 D U2 B2 R
5. 21.46 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U L2 U2 F' U' R D' L' B' R' U2 R2 L'
6. 23.84 U B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' F' R B2 U B2 F D2 B L'
7. 21.10 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' B2 U2 L2 U B' F' R' D' U2
8. 17.65 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 U R B U' L2 U2
9. 17.02 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L' D L U2 F L B' R B' R
10. 23.89 U' B2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' D B2 F R B' L2 U' B2 R'
11. 22.63 R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R D2 F R B' D R2 B2 D' U
12. 23.76 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D U' R2 D' B2 L' F' R2 D U' F' R L' B' D'
13. 26.94 F2 R2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 D' R' D2 B' L D2 L U2 F2 U R2
14. 25.87 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U' F' D2 R U' F' D' L F' U B U'
15. 26.53 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 R L B D2 L' F' R' L' D2 U2
16. 25.50 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L U2 B' D F2 U2 R' F2 R' F' D2
17. 22.71 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 F U F R B' F U' R D' B2
18. 26.59 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R D L2 F' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 B D'
19. 21.41 R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F R2 B U2 R2 L U2 B' R2 B
20. 19.70 D U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 B' U' F2 L' D' F D2 U2 R' B2 L
21. 23.56 B2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D L2 D' F D L' B2 R2 U F2 R L2 D2
22. 23.64 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 L' F' D2 R' U B D2 F U L2
23. 19.23 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F' R' B2 L2 F L2 B R F' U2
24. 22.37 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F' R U' L B' L2 D R' B2 U2
25. 18.54 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U' L U' L F' L' B R' D B R' U'
26. 20.46 L2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F B2 D R B2 L D' R' F' U
27. *33.93* B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L U' F' R' B' F' U2 F' D' B2
28. 24.20 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D L' U2 F' L2 B' D' U R L F' U2
29. 17.52 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 F U2 F L' B' U' B' F2 L2 U
30. 20.12 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' U2 F' L' D2 B2 D L2 B U2
31. *27.46* L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 U R F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' U R U'
32. 20.04 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D U' R' F' L F2 R D B2 L F' D U'
33. 23.20 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 U' L' F2 R' B L F2 U F' D2 B2 U2
34. 22.62 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D L' U2 L2 U R2 F L' U2
35. 20.85 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U' F' L' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 L U2 B R' D
36. 24.36 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B' U2 F' D2 L' D R' F2 U2 B
37. 21.26 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U' B' U B' D' F' R D' U B2 D2
38. 26.27 R2 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U R' B2 L B D2 U B2 U2 R U2
39. 23.96 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R B2 L' B L2 F L' D2 U R
40. 21.61 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R F R L' B2 F' U' B D' L2 D2
41. 23.28 D R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 L' R2 F U' B' U B' R2 L' U2 L
42. 20.16 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' B L D' L B L' F L2 D U2
43. *27.16* U' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' F' U' L2 D' U' F R2 F U L' D
44. 20.18 U B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 R' F U' L U' R' D L2 U2 B' D2
45. 26.67 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U L' R2 F D' B' R' B D2 R2 U'
46. 23.29 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 R D2 B' R F R2 D' U' R2 L' U'
47. 24.53 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R B' R B L D' F' U2 B' U
48. 25.52 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R F D2 U B R' F R' B2 L' D
49. 23.58 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D' U B R2 D2 R B' D R2 B2 D R
50. 20.28 R2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' F2 D' R' B U F2 D' U2 F' U'


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 21, 2016)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Some 3x3x2 solves, featuring some lolscrambles from csTimer
> 
> solves/total: 65/65
> single
> ...



Nice job, but I beat your UWR.

1.89: F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U2
Solution: z2 F2 M2 E2

Sorry


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2016)

29.78 4x4x4 solve, PLL skip.

I think that's PB and first sub-30.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

Did a corner memo practice, it was a success (but untimed).


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2016)

7.985 3x3 ao12, pretty good. Felt a lot less lucky than my other sub 8 average. Only 2 8s, both of which were sub 8.15 and then two counting 9.0xs.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

memo + exec on corners 6:52.39


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 21, 2016)

My only last layer skip was on a 6x6.... and I had Parity


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> My only last layer skip was on a 6x6.... and I had Parity



This is more fit more Cubing FML xDDDDDD
I've had 2 (both on 3x3) and both were meh solves :/


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 21, 2016)

Squannnnn. Bolded are PBs

single: 15.15

mean of 3
current: 21.44 (σ = 4.46)
*best: 16.63* (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 22.85 (σ = 2.06)
*best: 17.37* (σ = 0.65)

avg of 12
current: 22.52 (σ = 2.49)
*best: 20.47* (σ = 2.94)

avg of 50
current: 23.05 (σ = 3.25)
*best: 21.94* (σ = 3.40)

avg of 100
*current: 22.56* (σ = 3.46)
best: 22.56 (σ = 3.46)

Average: 22.56 (σ = 3.46)
Mean: 22.61


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Squannnnn. Bolded are PBs
> 
> single: 15.15
> 
> ...



You make me feel so slowwwwww


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 21, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> You make me feel so slowwwwww


Learning advanced cube shape worked wonders for me


----------



## Chree (Jan 21, 2016)

Today's accomplishments:
5x5 single: 1:19.87. 2nd best ever, 2nd sub1:20.
6x6 single: 2:40.83. PB.

Last Night's accomplishment:
10x10: 21:45.77. PB. Not Hoya.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Learning advanced cube shape worked wonders for me



Learning it right now :/ Working on EP as well


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 21, 2016)

1:38.39 ao5, first sub-1:40
Kinda mad about the 1:30 though, I had a 5 or 6 second lockup during 3x3 stage, should have been pb by a lot 

1:41.727 F2 R' F' Fw2 U F B U2 Rw' Dw2 D' Fw U2 Rw R Uw Lw2 Fw Bw2 R Fw U Dw Fw R' U Uw Lw2 R U2 Dw L R Dw' D' R Fw U' Uw' Rw Fw2 L2 F' R' B2 D L2 D B Rw2 R2 F2 B2 Dw2 Rw' D' Lw2 U' F2 U2
1:30.637 F2 B R' Fw2 B' Lw2 Fw Dw2 D2 Lw R' Uw' Bw2 Rw' Fw' Rw Dw2 Lw2 B' D' Bw B' U Uw Lw2 F2 Fw B2 L2 F Fw Lw2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw L2 R' Bw' U2 F Bw L Rw' D2 Rw Bw' U' Fw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 R Uw2 L2
1:58.009 L2 Lw Rw' U' Uw' Bw D B R' U2 Uw' F Bw' B' U' Uw L' Dw R2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R' U Bw' B D Fw2 B' L' Rw' R Fw' D L F2 Bw D' R2 D L2 D F Uw' D' Lw R' Fw B' Lw Dw' Lw' U2 Lw R2 U Fw Rw'
1:36.191 Uw' Dw' D' Fw2 L B Uw Dw' D Fw2 Uw F Fw2 D2 F' L' Lw2 R Uw2 L2 Dw' F' B2 R Uw' F Dw2 D' L' Dw D' Bw Lw Rw' R' Fw' L2 B Lw' Rw R' F2 U' Dw D2 R' U B' Lw' R' D' B2 Dw D2 Bw2 Lw U' Uw Dw' Fw'
1:37.259 Bw2 R Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw Uw' R2 F L' Uw' B2 L Bw' Rw' R Bw Uw Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw Rw Bw2 L2 U F Bw2 B' Rw R F' Bw Uw' B' Lw' R2 B2 R Uw D Bw' L2 B2 Lw R' Fw' U2 D2 B' R' F' Bw U2 Uw2 Lw F' L F2


----------



## asacuber (Jan 21, 2016)

Good avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-21
avg of 12: 13.98

Time List:
1. 12.49 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' F L F U' B L' D B2 
2. 14.06 R D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F D' R' U2 F L D2 F U2 R' 
3. 12.43 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F' L2 F2 U B R D F' L' B 
4. 13.25 U B D2 B U2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' L' R' B F L U' 
5. (16.17) D' B' R B R U B' U' F B2 L B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
6. 14.50 R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 B' U L2 U L' F D U R U2 
7. 15.10 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 L' D' F 
8. 13.62 U2 B D2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L' D' F U' L B2 U2 F2 L2 U' 
9. 15.89 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R D2 R' F' R2 D' U' F' L2 R F2 L' D' 
10. 13.15 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R F D' B U L2 D' F D' 
11. 15.36 D F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U2 R D' L B2 F R' B L' B L' 
12. (12.02) F2 L2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B' R2 U L' U F' D2 F L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 21, 2016)

2:35 6x6 single with redux lmao


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 21, 2016)

I cleaned out my Ausu, it was really slow and sluggish before... Worked wonders!

ao25: 39.68
ao12: 38.65
ao5: 36.56



Spoiler



Session average: 39.68
1. 42.25 U' Rw2 Fw' U2 Uw' F' Rw2 U2 Rw' R2 B' F' Fw2 R2 U F R L B Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw F R Uw' B F D2 Fw L R' F R D F2 U Fw2 F2 R2
2. 36.23 U B Rw' Fw' Rw' U Rw' D Uw R2 B' Uw' Rw2 U' F' Rw' U Fw Uw F Rw' B' R F' Uw2 R F R' U2 R B Fw F D' L2 Uw D F' D' L
3. 37.42 F' R B Fw L2 F Fw U2 Fw2 L Uw2 D' R Fw B' D F Rw2 Fw' F D' Fw' F L' D2 R U' Fw2 D2 R' Fw U' R' U Rw2 D R' D2 Fw' F
4. 44.44 U' R2 Uw R F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' Uw' B' D' Fw' B D L2 Rw D B2 Rw2 D' Rw' B' Uw' R' D2 U' B2 Uw B R2 D Rw' L2 D2 L' D2 L2 Fw
5. (36.14) F R' D' Fw2 Uw D' B2 F R2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw' B U2 R' B F2 D' Rw' F2 U Fw2 D2 B2 Fw R' U' F2 D Uw2 U' R' U' Uw Rw Uw2 Fw F
6. 36.59 Fw2 D Fw2 Rw' D2 U2 Rw D2 L U' D Uw Rw' U L2 Fw' Rw R Fw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 U' D F' L' U2 B' F' L' Fw B L U' F Rw' F' Uw' F2 Uw
7. 42.93 Fw Uw L' Fw R2 L D L2 Fw' Rw2 U2 R Rw' B2 U L B F R2 D2 Rw U Fw' U Fw L D Uw L Fw2 Uw2 U L U' Uw L2 D' L B F
8. (36.08) B' Fw' U F Uw' L2 Rw2 D2 Rw R2 F2 B D R2 Fw2 B L Rw2 U2 L D R B2 Fw D2 U2 Fw' F' B2 Uw R Rw' F' Uw U F' Rw F2 R2 D'
9. 36.96 Uw2 Rw F' L' Uw' Fw' Uw Rw B' U L' R Fw' L2 B' Fw' L R' U2 D2 R Fw2 F' D2 B Fw' L R2 D2 R F2 Fw D2 L R F D2 R Fw' F'
10. 39.75 D R F U' D R2 U2 F B' Rw D Fw' B L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D U R' Rw' B' D' Rw' R' D' B' U' Uw F2 Fw R2 U' Rw2 L' Fw' R U Uw'
11. (48.31) Rw F' L F' R' U2 Rw' U2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw Rw Fw D' Rw' Fw' U Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw Uw R' U Uw L R2 Fw2 D' Rw' D2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw' F' U' B' F2
12. 39.71 Uw Rw' F2 B' Rw D' L Uw2 R' F2 L Fw2 R2 L' U' L' Uw2 F Rw L U2 L' U2 F2 Rw2 F L' R2 F B Rw D Uw Fw D' Rw R U' Rw B'
13. 36.32 R2 D' Fw F' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' D' B Rw Fw2 Uw D' U' F2 D L' D2 L' D L D' F Rw' F Fw R' F' D' Fw2 R2 D Rw' U R Rw' L' U2 Fw
14. (46.53) R F' Uw L U' L2 R' Uw2 U R Rw2 F R2 Fw' Uw' Rw' R2 D' U2 Rw D' Uw Fw2 B2 Rw' B2 R' D' B' Uw F B2 Fw D' R F2 Uw2 U' Rw' D
15. 40.49 Rw2 L2 B Fw' Rw2 L D F Uw L' Fw F D Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B' F2 Fw Uw2 F Rw2 F2 Rw' D' U R' F R2 U2 Fw F Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw' Fw'
16. 42.12 B Uw' U' D F Uw' B L' Uw' Fw Uw2 D F' B' Uw' B' L F' U' R2 L D2 L' Fw R2 L2 U' Fw Uw Rw R' B' L' Rw2 R2 D' Rw2 D F2 Rw2
17. 38.97 Uw2 L' U' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 R2 D' Fw R' D Uw2 B' Rw' U D' Fw' L2 F2 R Rw2 D2 Fw' U' F' Fw R Rw D' F' B' D2 U L Rw F D2 L Rw
18. 37.05 B Rw' U B2 F2 R2 U' L B2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw2 L2 F' U L B Uw2 Rw B L2 Rw D2 F D2 Rw' R' B2 Fw2 U2 B2 R' F2 Fw' Rw2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw
19. 43.82 F' R2 L2 B2 U L D2 B2 Uw2 L2 F B R2 Fw U' R2 Fw' Uw2 L2 U F' B Rw' D' U R L' D2 Uw F' Rw2 R F' Fw' D2 F Fw' U' L2 F
20. 40.11 Fw R' B2 L B' Fw Rw L2 B' Rw' L R2 Fw2 R F' L' B' F' D Rw D Rw' B Fw D' U' L' F' Rw2 B2 Fw' U' Uw2 B' Fw Uw' Fw U' Uw' L
21. 36.67 B' D' R' Rw' B' D2 Uw Rw2 B' R2 B' U2 B' U' R2 Uw' R B Fw' Uw' U2 D' F' Uw' Fw2 R D Uw' R2 Rw L Fw L' D' B2 Fw2 L Uw2 F' Rw'
22. 39.85 F Fw2 L' Fw2 R D2 Uw R2 L' D L U' F' U2 L' D2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 R' U Uw' D2 L R Fw' U' R2 D2 F2 Uw F2 D' B Fw2 Uw' F D' R2 U2
23. 41.24 B' D2 R' Fw U' R' Rw2 B' Rw2 U' Uw' L' Rw2 U' D Uw2 F Fw2 D' Rw2 D' L2 R' U2 D Fw2 Uw' L' F2 U Rw2 Uw D' Rw' R' F' R F B Uw
24. 40.87 Uw D2 Rw2 B D' U' L D Uw U2 R Rw2 F' Fw' D Fw Uw' R' Uw2 R2 Fw R2 D2 Fw' U Rw U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw' L Rw U2 R2 D Uw L' Rw
25. 39.42 U R' L U2 D' Uw2 F' R' Rw' D' Rw2 R F2 D Uw' R' Uw' L2 Rw D' R Rw F Uw Fw2 L2 U' B' D F2 Uw L' R2 F B' L' Fw2 U L2 U


I've had 3 solves where I was at LL at ~27, but it was 3 times DP... My PB is still only 31.xy


----------



## mafergut (Jan 21, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I cleaned out my Ausu, it was really slow and sluggish before... Worked wonders!
> 
> ao25: 39.68
> ao12: 38.65
> ...



I laughed when I read that "only". I imagine it's a question of perception and everything is relative  I would be happy with "only" 1 minute


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

2:03.65 cornersBLD success, going to try to learn edges today


----------



## Chree (Jan 21, 2016)

7x7 single this past weekend: 4:20.76 (2nd best ever)

Practicing at lunch today, got: 5:10.40, 4:30.30, 4:22.57 (3rd best) = 4:41.09 Mo3.

Had to go back to work. Couldn't roll 

Edit: wanted to beat PB Mo3, 4:33. Snuck back downstairs for another solve.
Got a 4:49, rolling the mean to 4:34. Tried again... failed. But still 2nd best mean ever.

New PB Ao5 though, 4:38.04... first sub4:40.





YouCubing said:


> 2:03.65 cornersBLD success, going to try to learn edges today



Nice! Edges seem harder, but they're still really fun. I suggest you learn M2 right away. I still use OP edges and it's a rut I gotta get out of.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

Chree said:


> Nice! Edges seem harder, but they're still really fun. I suggest you learn M2 right away. I still use OP edges and it's a rut I gotta get out of.



yep, learning M2 right now

e: 5:55.21 edges, off by 2 flipped >.<


----------



## Chree (Jan 21, 2016)

2-7 relay: 10:49.73.

PB and first sub11.

Edit: 2nd try: 10:31.72

Edit Edit: 3rd try: 10:35.75. Stumbled around 4 and 5.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 21, 2016)

6x6 pb's - 2:55.11 ao5 and 2:57.82 ao12


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 22, 2016)

I know no one cares about 2x2, but 1.3 single, at least 6 moves


----------



## turtwig (Jan 22, 2016)

2:34 3BLD single, almost 1 min faster than my previous single


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 22, 2016)

turtwig said:


> 2:34 3BLD single, almost 1 min faster than my previous single



Wrong thread


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 22, 2016)

8.038 F2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L U2 B U R2 U' L' F2 D B2

OH PB single, it was a LL skip, I did the yellow cross and I'm sure this was the scramble but I can't seem to reconstruct.

E: found it, I wouldn't normally do my second pair like that.
y2 // inspection
R D' r U R x' D' // cross
U z U' R U z' // F2L 1
U2 R U' R2 U' R // F2L 2
U R U R' U z U R U' // F2L 3
x U' R U R' // F2L 4
28 moves, still not as ridiculous as my TH single.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 22, 2016)

9.78 average of 12 on 3x3, second best ever, also the Aolong GT is awesome.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 22, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> 9.78 average of 12 on 3x3, second best ever, also the Aolong GT is awesome.



woah good job! have you competed yet?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 22, 2016)

turtwig said:


> 2:34 3BLD single, almost 1 min faster than my previous single



Hey I know you lol you were at Atlantic open fall 2015, you and your brother. Cool, not many atlantic canadians on here.


6x6 PB single, 2:45.67. Finally getting pretty decent at 6x6. Next up, sub-3 average and 7x7 Sub-4:30 average.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah good job! have you competed yet?



Thanks, I've competed and I did really badly getting a 12.00 second average at Toronto fall in November, I average high 10 so that was annoying. You need to start competing more, you could get a pretty high NR with a decent average.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 22, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Thanks, I've competed and I did really badly getting a 12.00 second average at Toronto fall in November, I average high 10 so that was annoying. You need to start competing more, you could get a pretty high NR with a decent average.



I also did badly at my first comp and at that time my average was similar to yours and I messed up similarly. NR average? 3x3 if I got really lucky, 2x2 if I got a little lucky.


----------



## cubingcuban (Jan 22, 2016)

8.340 U F U R' D L2 U' B2 R' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 

Solution: 

R' F U r' U2 r //x-cross
R U R' U2 L' U' L //pair 1
U' R' U' R2 U R' //pair 2
y R U' R' //pair 3 (lol)
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' F //COLL(saw the epll skip coming)

31 moves


----------



## mafergut (Jan 22, 2016)

Trexrush1 said:


> I know no one cares about 2x2, but 1.3 single, at least 6 moves



That's not right. Lots of people care about 2x2 but not about single, because 2x2 single PBs are usually due to pretty lucky scrambles. I'm a patzer and even I have a 1.41 PB single with a 6-7 mover.


----------



## RhysC (Jan 22, 2016)

Got a 40.43 4x4 single and a 48.98 avg12 yesterday.

Also got a 12:03.04 2-7 relay today, could definitely do much faster if I keep trying.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Also got a 12:03.04 2-7 relay today, could definitely do much faster if I keep trying.


That reminds me, I should try to sub-10 this


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 22, 2016)

For the umpteenth time, V perms suck

7.828 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 F2 L U' R' B2 D2 B D L2 F' D

EDIT: NVM PB!!!!! -_- just realised it would have been a PLL skip if I had done back antisune

6.405 D' L2 D2 B U L2 D B' R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 R

y' x
D' (l R) U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
L' U' L2
U L' U L U' L'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


----------



## asacuber (Jan 22, 2016)

PB avg5 Omg wut w/ fullstep 10

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
avg of 5: 12.26

Time List:
1. 11.86 U B2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 R B' U2 B U' R B' R' B' R2 
2. (10.52) U' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L' D U B' D2 
3. (18.30) F' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U R B U' R' D' R2 B2 D' R' 
4. 11.12 L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 B' L' R' U F' R D B 
5. 13.82 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D' F R2 B F D L D



Isaac Lai said:


> For the umpteenth time, V perms suck
> 
> 7.828 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 F2 L U' R' B2 D2 B D L2 F' D
> 
> ...



Got another sol. w/ PLL skip litterally same sol.

R' F
y' R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U' R U R' F U F'
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 22, 2016)

some 3x3 PB's

*.01 off PB but really good, no counting 11 this time lel*

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
avg of 12: 8.72

Time List:
1. 9.15 D2 R' U F2 D B2 L2 F R' F B2 L2 B D2 B R2 F R2 U2 L2 
2. 8.52 L2 B2 D' L B' R' F L F B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' 
3. 8.78 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 B' R U2 F L U2 B2 D' F2 R' 
4. 7.84 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 F' U R D2 B2 U2 B' L D B2 
5. 8.51 L' B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L' B L2 D B 
6. 7.42 F' R' D F' R U2 F R' B D2 F R2 U2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 R' 
7. (11.37) B U F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R' D' L' R' B' R' D2 F D2 
8. 8.85 R2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L D2 F' D' F2 U' L D' L 
9. (7.28) R' D F' U B2 L U' B2 L B2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 B2 
10. 9.21 D' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R F2 R U B L R' D' B2 F' 
11. 9.44 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F' D2 U2 F' R F2 D2 L' U' R U' B R2 
12. 9.54 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F R' U' L2 F' D U' B' U B R2

9.14 ao50/9.25 ao100 PB's


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
avg of 100: 9.25

Time List:
1. 8.77 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U L2 U F R2 F' U L 
2. 7.55 L2 D U L2 U F2 L2 B2 U L2 U F D B' D' L' B U2 R' D2 B 
3. 9.08 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R B2 D F U2 B L2 D2 L' F' 
4. 10.34 L' B L' B R' D2 B' U L B2 U2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D 
5. 9.12 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L' U2 B F' R' D' R U F2 D2 
6. 7.86 D2 R U' D L2 B R U2 R L2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 B R2 U 
7. 9.06 D L2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' R' B2 D' F' D' L B' R' F' 
8. (13.02) L U B2 R2 B2 R' F' U2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 U F2 L 
9. 9.88 U F' B2 R' F2 U2 R F' L' U L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' 
10. 9.57 D2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 U F R2 U L' B2 D' L B 
11. 10.01 L R D2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 R U2 B D' R B2 D' L' D2 F2 U' 
12. 9.31 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B' R' D R2 B2 L' B2 U F 
13. 10.19 B2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U' L U F' D' B L2 F2 L' 
14. (7.46) L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L' D2 F' R2 D' L F2 D' B 
15. 8.72 U' R2 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 D U F2 R D2 B' U' B2 L' B' R F2 
16. 10.19 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 F' R U F D' L U B2 L2 F' 
17. 8.75 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F L U L' R D2 L' F' D2 L 
18. 8.32 R2 D' R' L B2 U' R L2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U 
19. 9.56 U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L F U' F' D2 F2 L' R2 D U2 
20. 10.82 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L' U2 F D' L2 R2 B L2 F' U 
21. 9.15 D2 R' U F2 D B2 L2 F R' F B2 L2 B D2 B R2 F R2 U2 L2 
22. 8.52 L2 B2 D' L B' R' F L F B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' 
23. 8.78 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 B' R U2 F L U2 B2 D' F2 R' 
24. 7.84 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 F' U R D2 B2 U2 B' L D B2 
25. 8.51 L' B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L' B L2 D B 
26. (7.42) F' R' D F' R U2 F R' B D2 F R2 U2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 R' 
27. (11.37) B U F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R' D' L' R' B' R' D2 F D2 
28. 8.85 R2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L D2 F' D' F2 U' L D' L 
29. (7.28) R' D F' U B2 L U' B2 L B2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 B2 
30. 9.21 D' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R F2 R U B L R' D' B2 F' 
31. 9.44 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F' D2 U2 F' R F2 D2 L' U' R U' B R2 
32. 9.54 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F R' U' L2 F' D U' B' U B R2 
33. 9.86 B' L' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 D B' L U R2 D2 F D' 
34. 9.89 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D' F R D' R' F2 D' B' R D' F' 
35. 11.06 R' U' B2 F2 U R2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 U' F D F2 U' B2 R B' D B' 
36. 10.30 R' L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L F L' D' U2 B' R D' U' 
37. 8.22 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D L U2 L2 R D R B' L R' F2 
38. 8.76 L2 B2 D2 R B2 L D2 R' U2 R B' F' R2 U F L U2 B' F2 
39. 9.52 B R L2 F R U2 D B' R L' F2 L2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 
40. 10.12 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R' F' L' R' B' R2 
41. 8.83 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L B2 D2 L' B U' L' D' R2 F' 
42. 10.35 B R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 D' L' U2 F2 L2 F L' U' F U2 
43. 8.44 D2 R' D2 L B2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 D' B' U2 R D2 B2 D L' B2 D 
44. (7.42) D F D2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' B2 L' F' D' F L2 R2 D2 
45. 9.05 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U B2 F2 D F2 U' B' R' B' F D F2 D L' F' 
46. 9.21 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 F D2 F' L2 F L2 D L U' B2 D' F2 U' R U 
47. 9.86 F R2 B2 R U2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' B' U' R F2 L' B2 R' U 
48. 9.36 F U2 L U' R U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F 
49. 10.42 R2 F2 D R2 D U B2 L2 U R2 D' R U2 B' R' D2 B' U R U2 F' 
50. 8.88 F' D2 R2 F L2 R2 F R2 F R2 D' L' B' U2 B F U' R U2 B 
51. 10.08 R2 B' D2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D' B2 L U' R' U' F' D2 L' B 
52. 9.81 U D2 F' D' F2 L B' D F2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B' R 
53. 9.74 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U L U L2 F' L F' L F2 D' B2 
54. 9.76 F2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 B U' R' D R' B D' F' D F2 
55. 7.84 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D2 R2 F U' F' L2 F2 R U B' F2 
56. 8.75 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' U' R' B2 U' B L D B D2 
57. 8.51 U' L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' F L2 R2 U F' L R2 B' D' 
58. 7.92 D' B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 L2 F' U' R' U' B U' B2 U B2 
59. 8.16 L' B' F2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L U2 F' D' U' B' L2 B R' 
60. 8.71 R2 B2 U L2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 L F2 D' B' L2 F' L2 U' R' B L 
61. 10.57 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F' L B' D L F2 U L' D' F' 
62. 8.12 B' U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L' F' R D' L' B L 
63. 10.98 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L U' R2 D' F' D2 U2 R' B' 
64. 9.06 R2 B2 R2 B2 D U L2 F2 L D2 U' B F U' B F2 D2 L 
65. 8.55 D2 R2 L' U2 R' F' R2 F D' L' U2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 
66. 9.92 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 R2 F R' D' B2 F R F D' B R' F 
67. 10.20 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D' U' R' U B D' F R U L2 B U2 
68. (11.48) R' B2 D R2 D' F2 D U L2 F2 U' L2 F' R B' U2 L B' L2 B2 U' 
69. 9.15 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 R2 U L2 D F' U R2 B F' L U R F2 D U' 
70. 8.82 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 U B R U F' R D R' B' 
71. 8.93 F2 R' F2 D F' L2 U2 D2 R F R2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 
72. 8.85 U' F2 B' U' R D' L2 D R' D2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 U2 F' 
73. 8.76 F' L2 B F2 L2 U2 F U2 F L2 U2 R' U2 F' D' R B2 L2 B U 
74. 9.14 R' B' U2 L D2 F' U F U B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 
75. (11.27) U' F2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U R U2 R2 B' D2 F U L2 U2 F2 
76. 7.54 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F D' U R' F2 L' R' F R 
77. 9.75 F' B2 D F U L' B D2 F' U' L2 F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 
78. 8.41 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B L' D R B2 L2 D' U' F' 
79. 11.04 L R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L B2 U B' U L R F L' 
80. 8.70 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D R2 F' D B2 D2 R2 D2 R U B2 U 
81. 9.61 L F2 R2 U B' U B2 L' F B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U 
82. 9.99 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F D R' U' L D' U2 L U' B2 F2 
83. 7.73 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 R' B' D2 R' F R2 D' U2 R D' 
84. 9.11 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' R2 F D2 U' L D F2 U2 L D' U2 
85. 9.81 B' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 L' D B' F2 
86. 8.86 B2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 L' U' B L2 R' D L' B F2 R 
87. 9.98 F D2 R' L F R B2 D2 F D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U 
88. 10.32 R' U2 L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' D B2 L' R2 B U2 R' B2 
89. 10.02 F' R' F L' F2 U' B2 U2 R' B' L2 B D2 R2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 
90. 9.51 L R2 D2 F' D2 F D2 R2 F L2 B' U L' F2 D2 F U' L2 R 
91. 7.96 L2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U R' D B U R' D' B U' B' 
92. 9.91 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L F2 L' D2 R' U L B L D' L' B' U' L2 
93. 7.82 R B' D2 L' F2 U' L F D B' U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 
94. 9.98 F' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D L F' D' B' F D2 F R D 
95. 7.87 L2 B U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B U R' B F' R' U L D' L' U 
96. 10.07 R' D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 F R D2 L R2 B2 L2 D2 
97. (11.08) D' R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F L' B U B' D R2 F D' U2 
98. 9.44 F2 U R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' L' D' F' R D' U2 L' D2 R' 
99. 9.70 D2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R U' L2 B U2 R2 F L2 U' L2 
100. (7.33) U L' F L' D B L2 F R2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B


switched back to my Thunderclap after on week with GT; Thunderclap will still remain as my main ^^


----------



## mafergut (Jan 22, 2016)

Another little Pyra practice, around 150+ solves since I learned Keyhole earlier this week. Slow but steady progress:

PB Single: 5.56 U L U' L' U B' U B b // This I already posted in the Easy / Weird.... forum because it is so lol 
PB Ao5: 11.63


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 12.98 L' B U' L B' L B' R' l b' u 
2. (9.93) R' U L' R' U R' B' L l' b' u' 
3. 10.09 U' R B R B' R U B' r b' 
4. (15.98) B' U B' R' L U' B U' l' u' 
5. 11.83 L U L U B U' B R'


PB Ao12: 14.73
Time List:


Spoiler



1. 10.54 U R U R U L' U' R l' r' 
2. 15.07 U' B U' L' R' B U' B' l' r b 
3. 14.80 U B' L B L R' L B l' r' b' u' 
4. 15.70 L' R' L R B' L R' U l r b 
5. 17.92 L' R' B U' R U' B R l' r b' u' 
6. 19.64 L' R' U' R B L' U L l' u 
7. 14.61 L U' L' U L' R U R l' r b 
8. (DNF(22.71)) U' L R' U' R B' R' B l' r u' 
9. 12.98 L' B U' L B' L B' R' l b' u 
10. (9.93) R' U L' R' U R' B' L l' b' u' 
11. 10.09 U' R B R B' R U B' r b' 
12. 15.98 B' U B' R' L U' B U' l' u'


PB Ao50: 17.66

EDIT: Ao12 improved to 14.46
Ao50 to 16.88
Ao100 = 17.84


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2016)

some fast singles on cam




1. B2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 D' B R2 U F2 L' U F D' R2 F 
x z B' R2 F R//cross
U' R' U R U' y' R' U R//F2L1
y' L' U L//F2L2
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L3
U2 y R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L4
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U//COLL and EPLL skip
44 STM, 5.30 TPS
2. D R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U B2 L2 B D' F' L' U' B' R' U2 F D' 
y2 F R' D L//cross
L' U' L U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R//F2L1 (yuck)
U2 y' R U' R'//F2L2
U2 y L U' L' U L U L'//F2L3
U2 R U' R'//F2L4
U F U R U' R' F'//OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U//PLL
60 STM, 7.56 TPS

3. 7.54 R2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L R2 F D2 U' F R B U' F2
x z R2 D' L D'//cross
y R U' R' U' R U R'//F2L1
R' U' R U' R' U R//F2L2
y' U' R U' R' L' U' L//F2L3
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'//F2L4
r U2 R' U' R U' r'//OLL
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U//PLL
56 STM, 7.42 TPS


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 22, 2016)

Yesterday I got my PB single and PB 3of5. Single: 22.45 3of5: 30.52 

Can't wait until I get sub-30.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 22, 2016)

PLL skip, shold have been mid 5 due an huge mistake during f2l...
1. 6.34 B F2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 D' L D' B' U L R' U'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 22, 2016)

5:49.98 edgesBLD, first success 
e: Learned parity and attempted a full 3BLD, 9:41, was off by 4 edges and 4 corners.
ee: Attempt 2, 14:51 and off by 6 edges.
eee: Attempt 3, 17:24, of by 4 edges. Times are getting longer, but results are getting closer.
eeee: 14:23, off by 4 edges 
eeeee: 11:42, off by 7 edges
eeeeee: 17:42, off by 4 edges and 5 corners >.<


----------



## Iggy (Jan 22, 2016)

Started doing 4x4, after about 35 solves I got in the zone

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
avg of 12: 39.36

Time List:
1. 37.20 Fw F B2 D2 F Fw Uw' F2 Rw' L2 B Fw2 D Rw D B2 D U Rw' Uw' F' B' Uw' Fw' Uw U' Fw' L2 Uw2 L' Uw' Fw F2 U' Uw2 R2 D2 U B Uw' 
2. 38.18 Uw B2 D Uw2 U' B2 Fw D' Fw' Uw D2 U2 Fw' B R' F' Uw F2 U R' D' U2 Fw B2 R L' B R' F' Fw L2 Rw' Uw' D R' Uw' F2 L' Rw' F 
3. 45.76 L' F2 B U Uw' D R Uw2 Rw' Fw L2 B2 L2 F Rw F2 Uw' L B' Rw' R' Fw Uw D L Rw' U D2 Fw' R2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 U' R Rw2 U' L' U2 Fw2 
4. 36.96 D F' U2 Rw Uw' Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw' L Fw L' Rw U B2 Uw Rw' Fw F R2 Uw2 Rw2 R Uw B' Rw' F2 Rw F' Uw' U2 L B L D' F B2 D Uw Fw2 
5. 37.49 Uw' R Fw B2 U' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L B2 D U' R' U' B' Rw' U' R' Uw' Fw B D B' Fw Uw2 L' U2 R2 L2 F2 U' Rw' Fw' Rw2 U D2 L R2 F Rw2 
6. 41.84 R2 B F R2 U Rw2 F D R2 D2 R' U Fw D2 F Fw' Uw' R2 Uw' D2 L2 D2 B' R Fw B Uw' Rw2 L R Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw' Fw B2 D2 R2 Rw' D2 
7. (46.82) B D' Uw2 B2 R2 F' B L2 B F D2 L2 F L2 U2 L' R' Rw2 Fw L' U R2 Fw' U' Rw Fw' R U' B2 Uw2 L D2 U Fw2 D2 Uw Rw' R D2 Rw 
8. 39.35 Rw D' R Rw2 D F' Uw B2 U Fw U Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' F Uw D B2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw' F Rw2 F' Rw' B2 Uw F2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw F' Rw Fw2 L Rw' 
9. 38.29 D2 B2 L B' R2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw U Fw' L Fw' R' L B2 Uw2 L F' Fw2 R U' F' Uw L2 Rw' Uw' D U2 Fw2 Rw F' Fw' U Fw' Rw2 U2 B Fw' D 
10. 38.64 D' B D L' D Uw2 Fw F2 B' L2 D' Rw' R' Fw B2 R B2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw B L' F U Fw B' Rw2 B2 U L2 F Uw' U2 L F2 Uw Rw Fw2 U 
11. 39.91 F Fw Uw U' Rw U' R2 U' B Uw U' F' R2 Fw' D R2 B' U L' B2 Uw' D L2 Uw2 D B' L' Rw Fw' Uw' U2 L' Rw D2 F2 D L' F' Uw' U' 
12. (34.72) R2 L' F' Uw Rw2 U Uw L Rw' Fw2 F' U' L U R' Rw2 Fw' U' F2 B U2 Uw' Fw' D Rw R2 D U2 L D Rw2 L2 D Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' F' U' D'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 22, 2016)

This might go better in Cubing FML... BLD attempt 7: 18:12 (DNF). Off by 12 edges and 8 corners.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 22, 2016)

Mega PB! 

(3:59.91) R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

Felt really good throughout the solve.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 22, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> PB 2x2 stackmat ao100, 50 and 5: 2.219, 2.119( First 50 solves), 1.547(last 5 solves) ...



Gj but umm.. Spoiler pls?


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 22, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Gj but umm.. Spoiler pls?



Im trying i just dont know how cus i dont post much XD


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 22, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Im trying i just dont know how cus i dont post much XD



type


Spoiler



at the start
And [\spoiler] at the end

(but with the slash going the other way)
For example:


Spoiler



this is an example spoiler


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 22, 2016)

PB 2x2 stackmat ao100, and 5: 2.219, 1.547(last 5 solves)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
solves/total: 120/120

single
best: 1.276
worst: 6.405

mean of 3
current: 1.849 (σ = 0.42)
best: 1.600 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 5
current: 1.792 (σ = 0.33)
best: 1.547 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 12
current: 2.076 (σ = 0.56)
best: 1.999 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 50
current: 2.257 (σ = 0.49)
best: 2.119 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 100
current: 2.222 (σ = 0.50)
best: 2.219 (σ = 0.50)

Average: 2.278 (σ = 0.52)
Mean: 2.363

Time List:
21. 2.036 F U' F' R F' R U' R F2 
22. 2.170 U R U' R2 U' F2 U F' R2 
23. 1.972 R2 F R' U F' R2 F U2 R' 
24. 2.040 R' F U2 F2 U' F R2 F2 R' 
25. 1.556 R' U R F' U' F R2 U2 R' U2 
26. 2.156 R' F2 U2 F U' F R' U' F2 
27. 5.350 R2 U' R' F' U2 R F' U2 R 
28. 1.840 R' F' R2 F2 U R' U R U' 
29. 2.911 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F U R' U' 
30. 3.420 F2 R' U R F' U' F' R2 U 
31. 1.407 R' F U R U' F' U' F' U' 
32. 2.050 U' R2 F' U F2 R' F' R U 
33. 1.755 U F' U F U' F2 R F2 R U' 
34. 2.695 F2 R U R2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' 
35. 1.694 R' F R' F2 R F2 U F U' 
36. 3.672 R2 F' R F2 U2 R F U R' U' 
37. 2.326 F' U' R' F U2 R' U2 R' U2 
38. 1.918 U' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' R2 F' 
39. 2.166 R' F' U R U' F' U' F U' 
40. 1.828 F2 R F2 R F' R2 F2 R' F2 
41. 2.607 R' U2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U R' 
42. 3.121 R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 
43. 2.105 U F' U F' U' F R2 F2 U' 
44. 2.143 R' F U' R' F R2 U2 R' U 
45. 2.137 F2 R F' U R2 F2 U' R2 F' 
46. 2.780 F' U' F2 R F' R' U' R U2 
47. 2.001 F' U2 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 U2 
48. 1.381  U2 R' U F U2 R U2 F' R' 
49. 2.200 R' U2 R' U F R F2 R2 U' 
50. 1.983 R' F' R2 F R2 F' U2 F' R 
51. 2.480 F2 U2 F' R U R U' R2 U' 
52. 1.898 R2 U' R F U2 R' U F' R 
53. 1.766 R2 F R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U 
54. 3.570 F2 U F U2 F' R2 U R U' 
55. 1.939 R2 U F2 R F U F2 R2 F' U' 
56. 1.926 U2 F' U R F' R' F U' R 
57. 2.402 F2 R F' U' R F U2 R' F 
58. 1.869 F R' F R' U2 F' U F U 
59. 1.923 R2 U2 F2 R F' U' F R U' 
60. 1.700 U' F' U2 R F2 U' F U' F2 
61. 1.800 F U' R U F' R F2 U R' 
62. 2.933 F' R' U' F2 U' F U' F' R2 
63. 1.276 R U' R' F' U R U' R' U' 
64. 6.405 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F R' U2 
65. 1.925 R' F U F2 R2 U R' U2 R2 
66. 2.494 U2 F' R' F U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
67. 2.035 R U F' U2 R2 U' F R' U2 
68. 2.140 R U R2 F R U F' R' U' 
69. 2.053 F' U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' R 
70. 1.335 F R2 U R F' R2 U2 F R 
71. 2.645 R F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' F' U' 
72. 2.214 R F' U2 R U R2 F R' U' 
73. 1.753 U' F2 U F R2 F R U F' U 
74. 2.189 U2 R2 U R2 F' R F U2 F' 
75. 1.982 F2 U' F2 U F' U2 R U2 F' 
76. 2.089 U2 R F R F2 U2 F' R U2 
77. 2.155 F' U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U F' 
78. 2.949 U F2 R F' U2 F U2 F U' 
79. 2.260 U2 R' F' R U R' U F2 U' 
80. 1.349 F2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 R' U2 R2 
81. 1.817 R2 U' R2 U R' U R F' U R2 
82. 2.496 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R F2 R' F2 U' 
83. 1.886 R2 U2 R U R2 U F R U 
84. 2.176 U F' R' F' U' R2 U' F U2 
85. 2.500 F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
86. 1.896 U' F' U' R F2 R F R' U' 
87. 3.729 R F' U F' R F' R2 U2 F' 
88. 3.316 F' R' F2 U R' F U' F U' 
89. 2.168 U R F2 R2 U F' U2 F' U2 
90. 2.008 U' F' U2 R F' R' F R' U2 
91. 1.328 U' F' U2 R' F2 U' F' R U2 
92. 1.971 U' R2 F' U R' U' F R2 U' 
93. 1.500 U R U2 R' F' U R' U R2 
94. 2.159 F' U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R' U' 
95. 3.091 R' U' F R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 
96. 1.844 F2 R2 U' F R2 U R2 U R2 U2 
97. 2.031 U R' U R' F R U2 R U2 
98. 6.180 U R U' R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 
99. 3.272 R2 F2 U2 F U R2 U2 R' U 
100. 3.083 U2 R2 U F2 R U F' R2 U2 
101. 3.360 R2 U F2 U F U' R F2 U' 
102. 2.359 R2 F' R2 F' R U' F' R' U 
103. 2.132 F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' F' R2 
104. 2.141 U2 F' U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U' 
105. 2.348 F' R2 F' U R' F U2 R U2 
106. 1.875 F2 U' R2 U' F' U' F' R U' 
107. 2.720 R F' R2 F' R2 F' U R' F2 U2 
108. 2.446 F' R' F2 R' F2 U R2 U' R 
109. 1.480 F U F' U2 F' U' F R U2 
110. 2.649 R' U' F R' F R F' R2 F 
111. 1.918 U' F' U' R2 U' R U' R' F' 
112. 3.080 R F U F' R F' U R' U 
113. 3.040 F R U' R2 U2 F U' R F2 U2 
114. 2.552 U F2 U R F U' R2 F U2 
115. 1.400 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' 
116. 1.420 F U2 R' F2 R F' U2 F' U 
117. 2.155 R F' R F2 R U2 R2 F' U2 
118. 1.702 U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' R2 
119. 1.520 U F' U' F2 R U' R' F2 U' 
120. 2.326 R2 U2 F2 U' R F R2 U' R' U'


I figured out spoilers . lol I just assumed it was a button


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 22, 2016)

Spoiler: 4x4 Dump



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
avg of 100: 46.97

Time List:
1. (38.10) Uw' B' R2 U' F' L2 B' Uw U2 Rw2 D2 F L2 R2 D' R Uw' U' F R' D F' B2 R2 Rw2 D' Uw L' Uw2 R B' Rw' Fw2 F B2 D2 F' L' U' L 
2. 48.96 D2 R2 Rw' L' Uw' Rw2 F' Fw' R' F2 Uw2 F' L' F' U' Uw' D R' Rw2 D L2 D' B' L Rw2 F2 Fw2 L F D L R D2 L' U Rw D' Uw L' D2 
3. 50.27 Fw R' B' U2 D B F' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 U' R2 B R Rw' U' R' Uw2 U Fw2 B U' F' B' Rw L F' Rw' Uw2 U2 R2 L Fw U Rw' D Fw' L2 Fw2 
4. 47.69 U Rw2 F' B Uw' B' Rw2 Fw B2 Uw' D2 L Rw B' Uw' R' Uw' R2 U' D2 B' U2 L' F2 U' Uw2 B L2 R B Rw R2 Fw R' Fw B2 F' D2 Rw L2 
5. 47.70 Uw' R' B' U' L2 U Uw L' R U' Fw2 D U2 F' D B Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw F R' Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw' F' B R' F U' Fw2 D2 L' Rw2 Fw' R' B2 
6. 43.06 Fw L Fw' Rw' U' B' U' Rw B2 R B F2 Fw' Uw2 R2 F2 Fw L F Fw D2 Uw2 U R2 D' Fw Rw2 F2 D2 Uw R' D Rw2 F' Fw Rw B' R2 U Fw' 
7. 50.13 D U' Fw D F' D Uw F Fw Uw' Rw B F' U2 B' F U' L' D2 Fw D2 F U2 D Uw' F U2 Uw2 B2 R Fw2 D U' B D L' Rw' Uw' F' Fw 
8. 48.13 R U2 Rw' L' Uw B2 L' F2 R2 B' D2 Uw2 B2 U Uw R U2 D2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Rw' R' U2 Uw2 D' L D' U Rw' B2 R2 L Rw' Uw2 B2 F2 U' Fw2 U2 
9. 44.00 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw D' Rw' R2 L D2 U2 Rw' R2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 F L B2 L Uw F' L2 Uw Fw R2 B Fw' D2 U F Fw U Rw2 D' Fw2 
10. 53.63 B2 Fw2 F' U2 L' D' B2 Fw2 L2 F2 Rw Uw R Rw2 L' Uw2 B' U' D' Rw' F D' B2 F2 L' B2 Uw' L' B2 Fw L2 F R2 B' R2 Fw2 Uw' R D U' 
11. 50.07 F2 Fw2 B' D' R Uw' L' Fw' R2 F L' Fw F' U' B D' L' R2 Rw' F L2 R Fw F2 L Rw Uw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Uw D F2 Uw R Uw' Fw Uw' Rw B' 
12. 53.59 F Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' R2 U' D' Rw' D Rw' F2 L' Uw' B2 L B R' B' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 D2 R2 L' Fw' F2 Uw F2 R' D U Fw2 F2 Rw' L' F Rw2 L2 Fw 
13. 50.03 D2 Fw L B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B U' Uw L2 F' D' Uw B2 D2 B' Rw' B2 D' R Uw2 B' Uw2 R' Fw B' F' D' B' R2 Rw' Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 D' F' U' 
14. 46.46 U2 F' Uw2 D' F Fw' R2 L F' U2 D Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw L2 Uw D' R' F' Fw L' D2 R2 D L2 U2 Rw2 U' D' Fw' D2 F' D F' Uw Fw2 F2 L' B' 
15. 52.50 F' R2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Uw2 Rw B U' L2 B' Uw2 R B2 D2 U2 F' U Rw2 F' D L2 Rw' D' L2 B2 U2 B Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw B U' D B' 
16. 50.35 L Uw' Fw2 B U' Rw B R' D B' R' Rw F' Fw' B R L' Uw B' Rw Uw2 B2 L Rw F Uw Rw Fw Uw Rw2 D2 U2 R2 Uw2 F' R2 Rw' Uw R F 
17. 54.23 R2 Fw' B2 L' R2 U2 B' Rw2 L' Fw U2 F' R2 B' D' Fw' F2 U2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw B Fw D2 Fw F' L2 Uw F Rw2 L' D' F D' B' F' Rw' D2 Fw 
18. 46.03 U' F' D2 Fw R2 F Fw U D2 Fw Rw' U2 L' U2 B2 Fw2 U2 L' U2 B Uw2 B2 L' U R2 B' U Uw' D' Fw F' Rw B2 R2 L2 Rw' Fw' Uw Rw L2 
19. 48.36 D' Fw' B' R' D' R' D U L B2 U2 Uw Fw2 U L D B Fw F' L2 Uw' Rw L D2 Rw' B2 R2 Rw L2 B Uw' R2 L' F2 D B2 F Rw' U Uw2 
20. (55.30) D' R Fw F' D' L2 Rw Fw D Uw2 Rw2 F Rw' L' B' L2 Fw' F Uw' R2 U' L' B2 U Fw2 F2 L' B R' Uw' R' F' Uw' F D' Fw' Uw' R' L B 
21. 49.67 Rw2 F2 Rw' B' R U B R' B' Rw Fw D2 Rw' F2 D Rw' B R D' R B D' R B2 Fw2 Uw B2 Rw2 D2 L' F' Uw2 Rw' F' Rw' B D Rw R' B2 
22. 47.79 U' D Rw2 L' D2 L' Uw2 F2 D Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw U B2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw' F L2 U Rw L' B' R2 F2 Fw U' Rw' R F' U' B2 U' D2 R' F' R' D2 
23. 46.68 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U F' R2 D Fw R Rw2 B' Uw' D Fw R B F R2 Rw2 F' U2 D R' F D2 B' L' Uw Fw' U' B U Fw' Uw' B R2 L 
24. 49.90 U2 R B2 Fw U' L2 R2 Uw' F' L2 U L2 B R2 D' R2 Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 R' L2 F Rw R2 B' L' D Fw2 L U2 F2 U2 Uw2 D Rw 
25. 47.24 U' Uw B' F2 D2 Uw F2 D' B L' F B D2 U F2 Fw2 U Rw' U' Fw2 L' Uw' U R2 Fw' D' Uw F' Uw Rw L2 D2 B D' L2 Fw2 F' U Rw R 
26. 45.95 Fw' L' Fw' R2 F B Fw2 R F2 R Uw' L' Uw2 F2 L' U F R' Rw B' F L2 B' Rw D Fw2 B2 U' D2 B' L2 Fw' R2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Fw' B R Rw' 
27. 49.73 Rw2 Fw2 F' D' Fw' D Fw F' B D B' Uw2 R' U' Rw' D' Uw' U F Rw F' Fw' B R' Fw F' Rw' Fw Uw R2 Fw' B' Rw' U2 Rw L Fw2 R' L' B' 
28. (58.42) F R B Fw' R2 U2 D' L' Uw R2 D' Uw' Rw' R F' B2 R2 L' Fw' Uw' R' B' Uw L2 F Fw L' B Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw' L R Uw' L2 R' Fw2 F2 
29. 41.72 L Uw2 L' Uw B Fw2 D' F2 R2 B2 L' Fw' D Rw Fw2 U L2 Uw R' Uw' Rw2 D2 U B Rw L2 B2 Fw D Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw B' Rw' R' D' Uw' Rw Fw2 
30. (37.54) Fw L2 R F U B2 U2 Rw' B' R2 U2 R2 B2 F D' R2 Rw' D' U2 F Rw B D2 F2 R2 Uw' L Rw F' D L' Fw Rw' D' Uw B2 L Uw Rw F' 
31. (38.86) L' Uw2 F' Rw U' D Fw' Rw2 B2 L' U F Fw2 D2 F2 Uw R U' D' Rw2 U' L' B' Fw2 D Fw R2 L' U Fw Rw' B' D2 Fw2 F' Uw F Fw2 B' Uw' 
32. 49.10 R' F' Rw Uw' Fw R2 U2 D L' F' D2 R' B2 Uw2 B' D' F' D' Uw R2 F Rw' B' R2 Rw' Fw2 U L2 R2 Rw Fw2 Uw F2 B' R' Rw2 B Fw' D2 Rw2 
33. 47.33 Rw2 R2 L F' Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 L' F Rw2 Fw2 Uw F' Rw' B L' B2 Fw2 Rw' D2 U2 F2 Rw2 L D2 F Rw U2 L2 Uw F2 U F' B2 Fw' Rw2 U2 Rw' R' 
34. 49.51 F' D' Fw' L Rw' D U2 F Fw2 R' F2 R F' U' R' Uw2 F' Fw Uw' D2 B R Uw2 Fw L2 D' U' Uw2 F Rw R' Fw2 R2 Uw' Rw D2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 L' 
35. 47.29 F' Rw2 L2 U F2 Rw2 U2 Uw D2 Fw B' R L2 U D F' B Rw2 D2 F' D2 B2 D F' L U' Uw2 D' R' Uw' L Uw' D2 R2 D F Fw U2 F2 B2 
36. 45.33 R U' D F' L Uw' U R Fw' D' B Rw2 B2 Uw R B U' F R2 L2 Uw2 D Fw2 F' L2 R2 D' Uw' F' Fw2 Uw Rw' R Uw D' Rw2 D Fw U' L2 
37. 51.75 B2 Rw' Fw2 D2 R' Uw Rw U' F D' Fw2 U2 Fw D2 B R Rw' B2 Fw' U2 D' R' B2 Uw D' Fw' R' U' F2 D2 Fw2 D2 R2 L' U2 R2 Rw Fw2 L' Rw 
38. 50.76 F2 R2 B F Uw U2 Rw2 U2 Uw' Rw2 L' U' R2 Uw' D L Rw' B' Rw B' R2 Uw L Uw2 F2 L' Uw2 U' L2 U' F2 Rw Fw' F2 U2 F2 Rw2 F U2 D' 
39. 46.45 B Fw U2 Uw2 L Rw2 R2 F2 R2 Fw2 F B2 R' B2 U2 R Uw U D2 R' F' D' Rw F B' Rw B' D2 R2 Uw R Uw2 Rw2 D' B' U2 R2 F2 L D 
40. 51.56 D Rw2 U' D L D' Rw2 U2 Rw D2 R Fw2 R' F' R L2 U2 R2 Uw' U2 D' Fw2 Rw B' D' Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw R Uw F' Rw' Uw F' R2 U2 Uw' L2 D 
41. (55.00) Rw' Fw D2 Uw2 F R Rw' U2 B' D2 R D Rw R B' Rw L' D2 Uw Fw2 R' B Fw R D2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 U R2 Rw' L' D2 R Uw' Rw2 R2 D Rw' Uw2 
42. 50.35 L F' D2 Uw R' B2 F' Fw' Uw F Fw2 B2 R2 U Uw' D2 B Uw' R2 B' Rw' R B L' F' Rw' F Fw' R F U2 D' B L2 Uw U R' F' Fw' D' 
43. 46.75 B' U Fw2 Rw' L2 B2 Uw2 D' Fw L2 F2 B2 D' B R L2 Rw U R' Uw U Rw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 R2 L' U F Uw Rw2 F2 U B' Uw2 Rw 
44. 51.13 Rw2 F2 D' Rw L2 U F' R D2 R F2 Uw2 L' D Rw2 Fw2 U2 F Fw2 Rw Fw L Rw U' R2 Rw' U2 Rw' B2 U D' B R2 Rw2 F' U D' Rw' Uw2 Fw' 
45. 47.04 U D2 L' U2 Fw L2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B' Fw' U2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw B' R' F2 Uw2 U D' Fw2 B' F Uw B2 Uw' R' Uw R B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 L' D' R Fw R' 
46. 40.98 Uw Fw2 U D Uw' Fw' R2 L' Fw' F2 B2 D2 L' R' F' L' R2 Fw Rw B U F' B Uw2 B' F' Rw' B2 Fw' D' Uw2 R B' U' Fw2 Uw' R Rw2 Fw D 
47. 43.66 D Fw F B' D R B2 U2 Fw L2 F2 R' Fw Rw2 L2 F2 D2 Fw2 D Rw2 Fw Rw' L F' U' D Uw B' Uw' D B U' Uw2 L U R' Fw' B' L D2 
48. 49.98 Fw' B' Uw Rw D Fw2 D Uw2 Rw2 U D' R U2 Rw' Fw' U2 B' R2 D' L' U Uw' Fw' Uw2 L Uw2 U' F R' U R2 L2 B2 Fw' L Fw2 D' L2 D B' 
49. 42.74 D L2 U' R2 Rw F Rw' L2 R2 F U2 Rw U R' D2 B2 L Uw' L' F2 D R Fw2 U' Fw2 F Uw' B Rw2 B' D2 U' R Fw L B2 U' Rw D Fw2 
50. 49.95 Uw2 Rw U Rw D2 Rw2 Uw F' R2 Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 B2 U' L2 B' U' Fw' B D' B' L2 D Fw2 B D R Fw Uw F B2 L' Uw' U Fw' U' Fw Uw' D' 
51. 44.87 U2 F2 Uw' R2 Uw Rw' U2 L2 Fw' R F R' Uw2 Fw' Uw' F U F2 Rw' L F2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw' L Uw Rw B2 U F' D' L' Uw B F2 D U2 L' R 
52. 39.90 Fw U2 B F' Uw2 F' D2 U F L2 D2 R' F2 Uw' L2 Rw R D Uw Rw' U2 R2 Uw U' D' R' Rw Fw D R Fw2 D2 L' Fw2 R' B2 Rw R' F2 U 
53. 47.25 Uw Fw' Uw' F' R2 B2 F2 U L' D' Fw F' R' B2 Uw Rw L' F L B2 U L2 R2 B U2 R2 L' D L2 B2 Uw' Fw F' R' F2 D' Rw' R L Fw' 
54. 47.48 L D B Uw D' F U' R' L' B Rw D' R D L Uw Fw2 Uw' L Uw' R' U D' Uw L' Rw' D R D' Fw2 F2 L Uw Rw Uw2 B' L2 R' Uw' F' 
55. 46.13 D2 L2 D2 U' Fw' Rw B2 R' F' Fw2 Uw L' Fw2 B L B2 Fw' F U2 F L Fw L Fw' Uw2 F D2 U' Rw U2 Rw Uw B Uw2 B' D' Uw' U Rw2 L' 
56. 48.35 Uw F2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 F' R Uw B2 Rw2 B' L2 Fw Rw D' R' D' R B F Rw' D' Uw R L B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' D' F' Fw' B' D' B' Fw' D Fw Uw' 
57. (55.23) Rw U' Fw L2 Uw2 U2 Rw D2 Uw' L' U2 B2 U' F Uw' L D' L Rw D' Fw' L' D' F B2 U R Rw2 B2 F Uw' U' Rw' F' Rw' F2 R U' B Uw' 
58. 44.90 Rw2 F L2 F' B U2 R' B F' D2 U2 R2 U Fw2 R Rw' D Uw2 Rw' L' B' Rw2 F2 D' Rw' F2 Uw2 D' L2 R Uw2 B Fw' Uw2 B Rw' D Fw2 Rw D2 
59. 45.85[double parity] B' Rw D2 U F U2 D' F L' Rw U2 Rw L2 Uw L2 B2 Uw' Fw L B Uw D' F' Rw L' B2 Fw2 Rw2 L' U2 L2 F' Rw' U F2 D2 R' Fw2 D' Fw2 
60. 43.42 D2 R Uw' U' R' Fw' B R' Fw2 B U2 L2 F' L2 Rw' Uw' R2 U L D2 L D2 B2 D' Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw U2 D Rw2 F' Uw L' Uw2 U2 R' Uw2 U2 Fw 
61. 50.49 D' R2 Uw2 B' F' L' D Uw' F' Rw2 R2 F B' Fw D L Fw' U D Uw Fw Uw Fw' Uw R F R' U2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F2 B' R L2 D R' D' L' Uw2 
62. 44.20 D2 L2 Fw F2 B U R U L2 Rw' F R B2 Fw2 F Rw2 B' U L D2 F L Rw' B L' R2 Uw U2 B2 U' Rw' Fw L Uw' Fw' L B2 Rw' F U' 
63. 47.80 Fw' B D L2 B' R2 B' F' R' L' D2 R' B' D' L' R U' Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 D L2 B F2 R B' Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 B2 D' B Uw Fw2 B R Rw2 B' 
64. 44.04[double parity] F D Rw2 L2 Fw F Rw F' D2 B2 D U' F R F' U Uw F' Uw Fw' Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' R2 D2 L2 R' U D2 Uw Fw2 Uw B' U' Fw L Rw2 Fw2 
65. 46.84 D' Fw' Uw' Fw D2 U2 R' D2 F R L' F' Fw' L2 D' L2 B Uw' Fw2 Uw' D R2 Fw2 D' F' Uw' L2 R' Fw' D' Uw2 R' D Uw' B2 U' F' Rw' D Fw 
66. 53.74 Uw R' B L' Uw B F Fw' Rw2 U' B2 Rw' B' U2 B2 Uw2 F' B2 U' Uw2 B Uw U2 F2 U Fw' U F R F Uw2 R U2 F Uw Fw2 Uw2 D R2 B' 
67. 45.80 R' Fw' B2 Uw' U2 Fw D2 Rw Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw F2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw' Rw' Fw U F2 B2 Rw Fw' R2 L Fw Rw L2 R2 Uw2 U2 R' L' Rw' U2 L' B' Rw' U 
68. 43.83 Uw U' L2 Fw F2 Uw2 L' Fw Uw2 R Rw' B' Fw' F' U2 Uw Rw U Uw' Fw L2 Uw2 R D U' R2 Uw U' L' Uw' Rw' U B' R F2 Uw' B' U' Fw U2 
69. 46.74 D Rw2 B' Fw' R2 B' R D' B2 U L' D U2 R B' U L F' D2 Uw2 Rw' F' L2 Rw' B2 D L R' U' Rw U' R2 B2 R' Rw2 L2 F Rw U' D' 
70. 41.73[oll parity] R2 D2 B2 D Rw' Fw B Uw' B Rw2 U2 Rw D2 F2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw' U' L2 F' Rw' U2 B' Rw' D Uw' U' F U F' Fw D' Rw Fw D2 Rw2 D F2 B 
71. 43.64 D' Rw2 Fw Rw' Fw R' B' Uw' R2 D' B D2 Rw' F' D2 R D2 Fw R' B' R L2 F R' D2 R' Rw2 L Uw Fw Rw Fw2 Rw R2 Fw2 R2 F' U Fw2 L 
72. (39.66) R F' B2 R2 D' B D2 Uw U' F R Uw2 D2 B2 U' B D2 Uw' R2 Fw B' Uw Fw2 B U2 L' B2 F2 R U2 D' F2 Fw2 D U B2 L2 U' L R' 
73. 43.96 Fw' U2 Fw D' B' Fw U' Rw2 Uw Rw Fw' F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' B' R2 L2 U' Fw' D' B2 F L' Uw' F2 U Uw2 F D2 L' Fw2 Rw2 R' F U' Rw2 U 
74. 47.10 L2 Uw' D2 F Uw' F2 B2 D R' L' F2 Uw2 F D' F2 Fw2 L B F R2 Fw D Uw' L B' Rw' Uw U R F2 L' Uw' Fw' Rw B2 Fw U2 Rw D' L2 
75. 46.58 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 L U R B2 F2 D' Fw' B' Rw D' B2 U Fw L' R' Fw B R2 D' B2 R2 Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw2 L R U' L U' Rw2 D Fw Uw U' L2 
76. (56.50) R' Rw Uw2 B' R' Uw R' B' Fw2 Rw' D' F R Rw' U R L2 F2 B2 R' L' U' B' Fw2 L2 B U2 Rw' F' Uw2 F2 U Uw' F' Fw' Uw2 B2 F2 U' L 
77. 45.95 R' U2 F2 Fw' U2 Fw U2 L R Fw' U Uw D2 F U R2 U Fw2 L' Uw2 B D' B2 R' B Rw F' L Rw B2 Uw B' R Fw Uw2 D' B Fw R' D2 
78. 40.79[oll parity!] Uw2 Rw D2 L2 B' Fw' Uw2 D' B D2 Fw' U D2 F' Uw' U' R L Uw' F R' D2 F2 Fw' Rw' F' R' D Uw2 B Fw2 Uw2 B F Uw' U2 F' D2 Uw2 R2 
79. 44.99 F B2 D' B' Rw D' B R2 U' L B Uw' F2 D' U Rw D Uw Rw' L Fw B' Rw F2 U B2 Rw' D2 Fw B Uw2 F' U2 R' L' B' F Fw' U' F' 
80. 46.14 Fw B' U' B' R' D R2 Rw2 F Uw' U2 Rw2 U' F D2 R2 D Uw Fw' B L2 U' Fw2 L U' B2 D B2 R2 F' L' R D L' U2 D Rw' Uw2 U2 B2 
81. 47.50 Fw2 L2 B D' U' L B' F' R D2 L' B2 F' Rw Uw B2 U2 B U Uw' Rw Fw R' U R' Fw' R D2 F' Uw L B L' F' Fw U2 R Uw2 U D' 
82. 44.82[double parity ] R Rw D2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R2 Fw' U2 L2 Uw Fw' R' L' F2 R' B F2 Uw2 F' Rw Uw' U2 Fw Uw' B2 F D B2 Rw' F2 Uw R2 D' L' U2 Rw2 Fw Uw Fw' 
83. 42.59 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F' U2 D' L Fw Rw2 U Uw' Fw2 F L Uw R L2 U2 Fw2 U2 D' R' L Uw' U Rw R' U' R2 Uw' L Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw' F' B2 L2 Rw2 U 
84. 46.33 Rw B2 Rw B L2 B L' Uw2 Fw' B' F' U2 B Fw Rw2 R D2 L' F' L2 Rw D F2 L' D' U' R2 U R2 B2 L Rw2 U' F' Rw2 Uw F' B' L' U2 
85. 49.56 Fw2 F L' Fw2 B2 Uw' U' L' Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw F B2 R F' Rw B' L F2 Uw U B' L2 F' D' R' Uw Fw L U' Fw' F' R' B F2 Uw B Rw' 
86. 47.83 Fw' B' Rw' Fw' F R Fw U Rw2 Uw2 Fw B' F' U2 Fw R Uw2 B2 Uw B' Uw' R L Fw' B2 L' Fw' L F2 Rw2 R' L U2 Uw Fw2 L2 Uw' U2 Fw D2 
87. 43.87 L B2 U2 D Fw' D2 U Uw' B R U B2 Fw2 L' U' D Fw R F2 Uw D2 R F' Fw' R' B' D' Fw2 Uw' F' L U' Uw2 D' R2 D L Fw Rw' L2 
88. 46.04 L B2 D Rw2 B Uw Fw Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 R' U R' Fw2 B2 F D U F D F B Fw L' Uw U' D2 B2 Uw F2 R B' U2 Fw2 U L' Rw B2 F 
89. 43.06 B D2 B' U2 L2 Fw' B' U2 F2 Fw' L' U Fw' B Rw' L' Uw' B2 Uw' F2 L2 Fw' B R Rw2 D' B2 F' Uw' R' L2 U F' U' Uw L2 Uw' B L U 
90. 48.34 F2 Uw2 D F' Rw2 D' Rw' D R U D Rw2 D Fw F2 B2 R2 Uw Fw' Rw R' L Uw D Rw L' F2 U2 R D2 Rw R Fw2 U Uw Rw Uw2 R' Rw' F 
91. 39.96 R2 F Fw2 L2 Fw F' U2 R' Uw' U' R F2 Rw' R Fw2 F B' D' Fw' B' R' Uw' F B2 Fw Uw' R2 D' Fw U' B2 L' Fw2 U' F Fw2 Rw' R U R 
92. 42.58 U2 D R Fw' B' U Fw2 Rw R L F R Rw Fw2 Rw' D' Fw' Uw U2 R D Fw Uw' Fw' Uw D' Fw2 B' F' D B D2 Uw R F B2 Rw' L' F U' 
93. (38.02) B2 Uw2 F2 D B L' Fw' L' Fw' Rw2 F2 R' U2 D Uw B2 Uw D U2 Rw' R2 F' B' R Uw' R B' Uw D Rw2 Fw Rw' L Fw' B U2 D' R' B' Fw 
94. 41.55 D Fw' Rw2 R2 U' B' Uw U' L2 Uw' B L' D2 U' F2 Fw2 L2 Uw F' L' R2 U2 Rw' Fw' D L F' L D Rw2 U F R' B2 Fw' Uw2 D L Uw D' 
95. 46.83 F' U2 L U2 R' U' R' Rw' U' Uw' F B' L Fw' L2 U2 Rw L2 U2 D B2 Fw2 F2 U' Fw U' Uw' Fw' R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 D' R Fw' F2 Rw2 U' R B2 
96. 44.33 Fw' U' Uw D2 L' F D2 Fw2 D2 U' R2 Fw' L Uw' D2 F2 Uw F2 Fw' D' U Rw Uw' R' B' D' Fw' Uw D' L2 U2 Fw' L' F' R U' D' L2 D2 Uw' 
97. 51.32 B' Fw R' D2 B' U2 R2 L B2 Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw R B2 F R2 B' U L2 B2 U' F' B U2 R B' L2 Fw' Uw2 B' Rw2 R' U F Fw2 Rw 
98. 46.99 R Fw' D2 L D B2 L' B' Rw R2 Uw2 D' F Fw D F2 Uw2 Fw' L' B' U2 B Uw' R' Uw R' B' L' Fw2 U' Uw B2 Uw D2 B2 F2 D2 B Rw2 D2 
99. 46.05 B F Rw' D Uw2 Rw R' F' Rw' Uw' Rw' R2 L' B' F2 Rw' U Uw Fw R2 Uw' Rw' B' Rw' U2 R F2 Fw D' Uw R2 F L' D2 Fw2 B' R Uw2 D B 
100. 49.67 F' Fw2 D' F2 L D L U2 F2 L Uw D2 Rw2 L' U' B' Fw' Uw' D2 F Uw' D' L2 R Fw2 F R' U2 B U2 Rw D Fw' D2 F' U F2 R' Fw' R'


 Wow I need to update my sig :/


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 22, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> PB 2x2 stackmat ao100, and 5: 2.219, 1.547(last 5 solves)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Plz don't take my state record


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 23, 2016)

Closest BLD attempt so far, 12:01.47 DNF, off by 3 edges
I think I can remember my memo
BR WG PC OL QE N (bar wig pick old qué n) [edges]
OQ IG HV C (oquassa igloo have c) [corners]


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 23, 2016)

*Petrus:*

10.08, 9.86, 10.25, 9.46, 8.41, (11.60), 9.31, 10.20, 8.49, (6.92)[OLL skip], 9.87, 9.27 = *9.52 avg12* PB
8-12 is a 9.21 avg5. Avg50 was 10.96.

Reconstruction of 6.92



Spoiler



1. 10.08 R' D' L2 F B D' F' L2 B' U2 L U2 D2 B2 L' B2 R B2 L' 
2. 9.86 R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U B2 F2 L D L' F' R2 F' R' D2 L D' 
3. 10.25 R B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' B R F L B2 U R2 D R2 
4. 9.46 R F2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 B' D' R' U' F' L R F' R2 U' B' 
5. 8.41 D' L D2 B2 R U R2 U' F R U' L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 
6. (11.60) L U2 F' L' D2 R F L' F U2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 
7. 9.31 U R B L2 D B2 L B' D' R L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U 
8. 10.20 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 R D2 F2 D' U2 L B U' R U' F2 L B L' 
9. 8.49 D2 F U2 B2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U R D U' B F L U' L2 D' 
10. (6.92) B R' U' L U2 R' B U2 B2 R U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 
11. 9.87 F2 U L D2 B' R' F' L' B D R' U2 B2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 
12. 9.27 F L2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 D R2 F' U2 R U' L2 R2 D' U'


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 23, 2016)

8.85 3x3 average of five, almost PB, off by .15 seconds.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 23, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> 8.85 3x3 average of five, almost PB, off by .15 seconds.



woah at this rate you'll catch me in a few months


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 23, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> woah at this rate you'll catch me in a few months



No way, in a few months you'll probably be sub 8, and I'll barely be sub 10.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 23, 2016)

9:42 3BLD single, 3 edges from solved :/


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 23, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> No way, in a few months you'll probably be sub 8, and I'll barely be sub 10.



people say progress slows down at sub 10, but the way I've seen you improving, you could be my speed in a few months. also, im improving like a frikin turtle cuz I barely solve anymore :'(


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 23, 2016)

9.92 single, first sub-10 in a while. Mainly cool because LL was COLL to EPLL skip, which I'm pretty sure is the first time I've been able to use COLL to actually do something fast


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 23, 2016)

Got my Squan PB Ao5 on cam!

Average: *17.13*

(22.27) (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
(15.04) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(-4, -3)/(4, -2)/ 
17.72 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, -2)/ 
16.03 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
17.63 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)


----------



## asacuber (Jan 23, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Gj but umm.. Spoiler pls?



You said the same thing to me 

E: wutwut



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-23
mean of 3: 11.97

Time List:
1. 11.12 L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 B' L' R' U F' R D B 
2. 13.82 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D' F R2 B F D L D 
3. 10.96 L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 D2 R B D

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-23
avg of 5: 11.97

Time List:
1. (10.52) U' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L' D U B' D2 
2. (18.30) F' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U R B U' R' D' R2 B2 D' R' 
3. 11.12 L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 B' L' R' U F' R D B 
4. 13.82 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D' F R2 B F D L D 
5. 10.96 L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 D2 R B D

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-23
avg of 12: 13.28

Time List:
1. 14.71 R2 B2 L B2 F2 R U2 L B2 D2 R2 B' D' L U2 R2 U B L U R 
2. 14.56 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D' U' L U B R2 B D2 L' 
3. 15.30 U B2 D R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B' L2 U' R2 F R D' B L' R 
4. 12.32 R F D2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U F R' F2 D2 B' F' R2 
5. 14.27 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D' L' R2 U' B2 D2 R 
6. 11.86 U B2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 R B' U2 B U' R B' R' B' R2 
7. (10.52) U' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L' D U B' D2 
8. (18.30) F' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U R B U' R' D' R2 B2 D' R' 
9. 11.12 L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 B' L' R' U F' R D B 
10. 13.82 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D' F R2 B F D L D 
11. 10.96 L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 D2 R B D 
12. 13.85 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R' B2 L U L' U B' D' L2
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-23
avg of 50: 14.43

Time List:
1. 14.94 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 D' L R' U' R B D' 
2. 14.70 L U' R B R' L2 U B U2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 R' D 
3. 13.02 F' U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U L D' R' B2 L' F D L2 F2 
4. 16.01 F U2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 F' R' U' B' L' B R' F' R2 
5. 13.88 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 F2 L R2 B2 L' B R' D' F U2 B' D U L' 
6. 13.13 F' U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B' R2 D' R' D2 U2 B2 D2 F' 
7. 15.74 F2 L2 D2 B U2 F L2 R2 B' R B' U2 L2 F' R' U2 F' D' 
8. 17.05 L' F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U R D2 F D U' B D L' D' 
9. 11.58 U' R' F D R2 F L' D L F D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' 
10. 14.93 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R' B R D B' U' F R2 D R2 D2 
11. 15.74 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 U' R F2 R B U R2 D2 
12. 12.59 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 R' F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 B 
13. 15.84 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' F' L2 B U2 D2 F2 R L U2 L U2 R2 D2 L' 
14. 15.85 F D2 F' D' F' L2 U2 B' D R2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 
15. 16.13 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B D2 F2 R F' L' U' R2 B' L2 B' D2 U' 
16. (17.38) D R2 F2 U R' U' F D2 R2 L' U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U 
17. 13.41 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U2 R2 B' L' U2 L' U' L2 B' R' D 
18. 15.57 R' F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 U L' D' F' L R2 B' L2 D2 R' 
19. 13.02 U2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L' B' L' D' U B2 L2 R' F U 
20. 15.46 R2 L' U F' U2 R2 D' F2 R F R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 
21. 15.25 L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R D2 U2 R' D U2 R2 D F' U' B' R2 F2 
22. 12.49 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' F L F U' B L' D B2 
23. 14.06 R D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F D' R' U2 F L D2 F U2 R' 
24. 12.43 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F' L2 F2 U B R D F' L' B 
25. 13.25 U B D2 B U2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' L' R' B F L U' 
26. 16.17 D' B' R B R U B' U' F B2 L B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
27. 14.50 R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 B' U L2 U L' F D U R U2 
28. 15.10 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 L' D' F 
29. 13.62 U2 B D2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L' D' F U' L B2 U2 F2 L2 U' 
30. 15.89 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R D2 R' F' R2 D' U' F' L2 R F2 L' D' 
31. 13.15 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R F D' B U L2 D' F D' 
32. 15.36 D F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U2 R D' L B2 F R' B L' B L' 
33. 12.02 F2 L2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B' R2 U L' U F' D2 F L 
34. (17.42) B' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' D B2 R U' F D' B D 
35. 15.09 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 L F D U2 B R2 U2 R' B L 
36. 16.14 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' B' U2 F2 D B' U' L' U' B2 
37. 15.09 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 F2 U F' L B' R2 F2 L U B 
38. 15.98 F' B2 U L2 D R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' L' R' B D' R' D2 U' L' D2 
39. 14.71 R2 B2 L B2 F2 R U2 L B2 D2 R2 B' D' L U2 R2 U B L U R 
40. 14.56 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D' U' L U B R2 B D2 L' 
41. 15.30 U B2 D R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B' L2 U' R2 F R D' B L' R 
42. 12.32 R F D2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U F R' F2 D2 B' F' R2 
43. 14.27 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D' L' R2 U' B2 D2 R 
44. 11.86 U B2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 R B' U2 B U' R B' R' B' R2 
45. (10.52) U' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L' D U B' D2 
46. (18.30) F' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U R B U' R' D' R2 B2 D' R' 
47. (11.12) L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 B' L' R' U F' R D B 
48. 13.82 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D' F R2 B F D L D 
49. (10.96) L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 D2 R B D 
50. 13.85 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R' B2 L U L' U B' D' L2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-23
avg of 100: 14.63

Time List:
1. 14.29 F' D' F2 R' D R2 D' B' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' 
2. 12.67 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' F' R' B' U L' D B2 D B 
3. 14.07 R D' R' D' B' D2 L F' D' R2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' 
4. 13.38 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' F' D R2 U' F' L' D B' F2 
5. (18.01) D R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D R2 U R F2 L' F' R' D U B' L2 R 
6. 14.46 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' R' F' U L2 B2 L U R' B D' 
7. (17.59) R' F2 L U2 L' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R D' B' F U B U' R' D U2 
8. 13.82 B2 L D2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F D U' B2 F U' L B' U' 
9. 14.46 L' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 B D' L B2 R D' B' L' 
10. 16.33 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D F U' R B2 R U L R2 F' R2 
11. 13.58 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U R' B R2 U R' F2 L B2 R 
12. 16.45 U B' D2 F R' U' R2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U D F 
13. 15.66 L U R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D F R' D2 F' U' B' R F' L 
14. 13.11 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U' R U' F' U2 L' U L2 F2 U' B 
15. 15.28 U' F' D2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' L2 U' F2 L' U B2 D' F2 R 
16. (11.45) L' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U R2 L B' U2 F L' F' L2 R 
17. 14.87 L2 D' U' B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' U2 L F L2 D' L' U' F 
18. 12.68 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R B D' F' R' B2 U R' U' L 
19. 17.07 D B' L U2 L' F U2 B R U' L' B2 R L F2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 R 
20. 15.36 D' B' L' D' F2 D2 B L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 F U2 F 
21. 14.01 B D B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B L F' L' R F' L B D' 
22. 12.08 F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L B U2 R2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 F' 
23. 13.08 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D' U R' F' L U' B2 L D L D U2 
24. 14.79 F D2 U2 B D2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L2 R F L R' F L2 D R' U B' 
25. 15.86 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 R F2 R F2 D2 B D U R' D2 F' L D2 F2 L 
26. 13.07 B R F2 U2 D L U R F' R' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F' 
27. 14.76 R D2 L R F2 L R2 B2 D2 R D2 F D B L2 B2 L2 F R U' L' 
28. 14.55 U2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F R D2 B2 U' B' D' L' D2 L 
29. 14.25 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 D F' U L2 B2 L D F D2 B2 R' 
30. 13.98 B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' R2 U L R' B U' F' D' 
31. 15.82 F' D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 R' U F2 U' L2 B D R U2 
32. 14.02 D2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F U' L2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 U' 
33. 14.47 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B U' F' D' U2 B2 F L B' U 
34. 13.63 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 R' B U' L' D2 L B2 F U L' 
35. 16.05 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D L2 D B' F' D' L R D' B' L D' 
36. 14.78 D' R2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R D F L D R' U B U' 
37. 17.01 U2 R2 B2 L B L' D F2 R U B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 B2 
38. 13.91 R' F R' B2 R2 B U' L B' R U2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 
39. 13.77 B' D B2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U L D B2 F' D' R F2 
40. 15.87 D' F' R B U' L2 U2 L' F R2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 
41. 14.04 U2 B' F2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 D F2 L U2 F' R' B U L2 D' 
42. (17.98) L F' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' L 
43. 16.81 B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R' F' L' R2 F2 U L2 U B' U' 
44. 13.92 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 D' L D' U' B D2 U' R B U2 B2 
45. 12.25 B2 L2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D' F2 L D' U2 B' L2 F D' R 
46. 15.57 L2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D' F U' F' U2 R' B F L2 
47. 13.06 L' D' F' R' U' B' R F' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F' 
48. 16.69 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 D F2 U L2 U' B' U' R' F' D F' R' B U 
49. (18.74) B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' L' R' D B2 L2 B D U L2 
50. 16.26 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' B F' D2 R' U L2 B R 
51. 17.02 F B' R2 B' D' F U D' R2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 B 
52. 14.94 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 D' L R' U' R B D' 
53. 14.70 L U' R B R' L2 U B U2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 R' D 
54. 13.02 F' U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U L D' R' B2 L' F D L2 F2 
55. 16.01 F U2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 F' R' U' B' L' B R' F' R2 
56. 13.88 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 F2 L R2 B2 L' B R' D' F U2 B' D U L' 
57. 13.13 F' U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B' R2 D' R' D2 U2 B2 D2 F' 
58. 15.74 F2 L2 D2 B U2 F L2 R2 B' R B' U2 L2 F' R' U2 F' D' 
59. 17.05 L' F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U R D2 F D U' B D L' D' 
60. (11.58) U' R' F D R2 F L' D L F D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' 
61. 14.93 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R' B R D B' U' F R2 D R2 D2 
62. 15.74 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 U' R F2 R B U R2 D2 
63. 12.59 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 R' F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 B 
64. 15.84 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' F' L2 B U2 D2 F2 R L U2 L U2 R2 D2 L' 
65. 15.85 F D2 F' D' F' L2 U2 B' D R2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 
66. 16.13 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B D2 F2 R F' L' U' R2 B' L2 B' D2 U' 
67. 17.38 D R2 F2 U R' U' F D2 R2 L' U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U 
68. 13.41 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U2 R2 B' L' U2 L' U' L2 B' R' D 
69. 15.57 R' F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 U L' D' F' L R2 B' L2 D2 R' 
70. 13.02 U2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L' B' L' D' U B2 L2 R' F U 
71. 15.46 R2 L' U F' U2 R2 D' F2 R F R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 
72. 15.25 L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R D2 U2 R' D U2 R2 D F' U' B' R2 F2 
73. 12.49 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' F L F U' B L' D B2 
74. 14.06 R D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F D' R' U2 F L D2 F U2 R' 
75. 12.43 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F' L2 F2 U B R D F' L' B 
76. 13.25 U B D2 B U2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' L' R' B F L U' 
77. 16.17 D' B' R B R U B' U' F B2 L B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
78. 14.50 R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 B' U L2 U L' F D U R U2 
79. 15.10 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 L' D' F 
80. 13.62 U2 B D2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L' D' F U' L B2 U2 F2 L2 U' 
81. 15.89 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R D2 R' F' R2 D' U' F' L2 R F2 L' D' 
82. 13.15 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R F D' B U L2 D' F D' 
83. 15.36 D F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U2 R D' L B2 F R' B L' B L' 
84. 12.02 F2 L2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B' R2 U L' U F' D2 F L 
85. 17.42 B' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' D B2 R U' F D' B D 
86. 15.09 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 L F D U2 B R2 U2 R' B L 
87. 16.14 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' B' U2 F2 D B' U' L' U' B2 
88. 15.09 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 F2 U F' L B' R2 F2 L U B 
89. 15.98 F' B2 U L2 D R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' L' R' B D' R' D2 U' L' D2 
90. 14.71 R2 B2 L B2 F2 R U2 L B2 D2 R2 B' D' L U2 R2 U B L U R 
91. 14.56 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D' U' L U B R2 B D2 L' 
92. 15.30 U B2 D R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B' L2 U' R2 F R D' B L' R 
93. 12.32 R F D2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U F R' F2 D2 B' F' R2 
94. 14.27 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D' L' R2 U' B2 D2 R 
95. 11.86 U B2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 R B' U2 B U' R B' R' B' R2 
96. (10.52) U' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L' D U B' D2 
97. (18.30) F' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U R B U' R' D' R2 B2 D' R' 
98. (11.12) L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 B' L' R' U F' R D B 
99. 13.82 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D' F R2 B F D L D 
100. (10.96) L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 D2 R B D


----------



## rishirs321 (Jan 23, 2016)

3X3 53 SECONDS


----------



## RhysC (Jan 23, 2016)

YASSSS! 3x3 PB ao5 - 9.81!!!!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 23, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 9:42 3BLD single, 3 edges from solved :/


Do you know that there is a blindfolded accomplishment and failures thread?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jan 23, 2016)

7x7

2:24.32, 2:38.80, 2:31.87 = 2:31.66 mo3 pb and pb single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 23, 2016)

dunno if the avg is PB, but it's really good

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-23
avg of 5: 3:39.60

Time List:
1. 3:33.24 R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 U' F D L' D2 R F' L2 B' F 
2. 3:41.77 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 F L U B2 R2 D' F U L2 D' 
3. (4:01.10) L' U D B2 L' B D L2 F B2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 
4. 3:43.79 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D R D' F' U' F' D2 R2 F2 D2 R' 
5. (3:26.21) L F2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 R' D R' B2 D' B F' D2 R D2


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 23, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Do you know that there is a blindfolded accomplishment and failures thread?



Yes.
e: Tied my FMC 2nd best single of 37 (yes I know I suck)


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2016)

83. 33.46 F2 Uw2 U' L Rw' F' B2 Fw' Rw D Uw2 Rw' U' B2 U R2 D2 R B' R Fw Uw B' U Rw F' Rw' U D R' Uw' L2 U R' Fw2 B' F2 Rw' D Fw' 

Nice solve, had PLL parity

Also manage to roll my 39.36 avg12 yesterday to a 38.70


----------



## Torch (Jan 23, 2016)

5x5 PBs:
1:36 single
1:44 ao5
1:47 ao12
1:51 ao25

Random improvement yay


----------



## imvelox (Jan 23, 2016)

2:26.07 7x7 single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 23, 2016)

1. 32.82 Rw' L' Uw Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw2 L' U' R Uw' D' Fw' Uw2 D' Rw' L F2 Uw2 R D Fw' Rw B2 F Fw2 R2 D' B2 U' Rw2 L2 D' L2 U D R' Fw Uw Rw

4x4 with DP; still don't have a sub30


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 23, 2016)

4x4 PB single! 3rd sub 1!

2. 57.43 F Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw' R D' U' L' B L Fw' R' L2 D2 U R B2 U' Fw2 F2 D' Uw L2 F Uw L' Rw' Fw F Rw' Uw' U D' B' D Fw F2 B2 Rw'

This TIES Noah's PB 0_o


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 23, 2016)

Okey, now my PB single is less then 2 sec away from this avg... PB ao5 by 1.5 sec.!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-23
avg of 5: 33.66

Time List:
1. 32.39 Uw' B2 R' D' Fw2 Uw' F' U2 L F2 B2 Uw2 D2 L2 F Fw' L2 U Rw D Uw2 F2 Uw F Rw' U F2 D2 Uw2 F R2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 D' F' R Rw' Fw' B2 
2. (41.20) L2 U2 Rw2 B' Rw' D L2 D B Fw U2 F2 R Fw2 Rw' L Fw' U' Uw2 D2 L2 R2 B Rw' Uw B' Rw R U' B L2 Rw2 B L2 Fw' Rw' U2 R U D2 
3. (31.91) B Uw Rw' L2 Uw' L2 F' B' U Rw' U2 B' Rw L2 D2 L' U R' U L' U2 D' F B' Uw U2 R' D' R' Fw2 U F2 B D Rw L' Uw2 L R2 Uw 
4. 35.39 F' Rw' R B' F' D' Rw U2 R U' Fw B L' B2 Fw' F Rw' B D' F Fw2 R2 Fw Rw Fw U2 D' L F U' B' U B Rw' F D Rw2 L D' B 
5. 33.20 D' Fw B2 D' L' U' L2 R' Rw F D B F2 Fw2 R' Rw F2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 U D' Rw2 L Fw' R' U' Rw' Fw F' Uw' D Rw Fw' Rw' B2 U Fw' Rw Fw


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2016)

42.13 4x4 PB avg100


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 23, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1347&cat=12&rnd=1 seems legit


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1347&cat=12&rnd=1 seems legit



Omg that's amazing


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 23, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1347&cat=12&rnd=1 seems legit



Don't you get like 1000 messages that you enter a NR/CR/WR?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 23, 2016)

Torch said:


> 5x5 PBs:
> 1:36 single
> 1:44 ao5
> 1:47 ao12
> ...



Wow, you got fast pretty quickly. I remember recently when you posted a low-2 single asking for advice. Nice job


----------



## Torch (Jan 23, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> Wow, you got fast pretty quickly. I remember recently when you posted a low-2 single asking for advice. Nice job




Thank you! Turns out the general bigcube advice of practice and turn faster worked pretty well. I'm kicking myself now for deciding not to have 5x5 at the comp I'm organizing in a couple weeks, though.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 23, 2016)

Learnt all of ZBLL except sunes, should be full by next month


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 23, 2016)

finished my 4x4 ao100

39.15 ao50 pretty good
39.65 ao100 pretty good
I still have to many 40+'s...



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-24
avg of 100: 39.65

Time List:
1. 35.47 Fw U Uw' B D' Uw F2 L B Rw L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw' Rw L2 Uw' Rw B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 Fw2 L2 R' Uw2 U' R D2 Rw F2 L2 Fw2 L2 D' U' R' 
2. 38.44 Uw Rw Uw Rw' F' D2 Uw2 L' U' D' F Rw2 U' Rw U2 Rw' U2 R' D' Fw U F2 U2 Fw2 Rw R2 B' Uw2 L' R' Fw2 Uw2 L R D F Rw2 U L' R 
3. 42.32 D' F D2 Rw L' D' U Fw' B Rw2 L2 U B' R L2 U' R' Fw U' D Rw' D2 Uw' U2 Fw' B L B' Uw Fw2 L2 Fw B2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R' U2 L' 
4. 40.52 Fw2 F' L2 F' B D F L' D Uw R2 Rw2 B' Fw' Rw' F' L2 F' Rw Fw Rw' F' Uw2 F D R' F2 Uw U' F' U L' B' F' D' Uw2 B U F' L2 
5. 44.42 Uw Fw U2 Rw2 Fw U R F B Rw F' Uw D2 L2 R' D2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw F' L' R' U2 L' Fw' D' R' D Fw F2 B U R F' Rw2 R D2 R2 
6. 34.84 L R2 Rw' D2 Fw' D' U B U L Fw' Rw2 R' B R F D2 U L' R2 B Uw D2 B2 R L2 Fw2 D Uw2 L2 D' U2 F' U R Uw' L F2 U2 Uw' 
7. 40.92 L' Uw U2 L2 R Rw Uw2 D' R2 D F B2 R B L' Rw2 Fw2 B2 L Rw Uw2 U Fw2 Rw B R2 F' D' R' U2 D' Fw2 B R2 B D' L B D2 Uw' 
8. 39.67 U Rw2 U' B' F L' B2 D2 U' F' L U' F' U' R Rw D2 R2 B' F D Fw Uw Rw L F2 B2 U2 L2 Uw F' D B2 Uw' Rw' R2 B' R Rw' U 
9. 37.37 R2 L2 U Fw B' Uw2 U' Rw' F R' B2 Fw2 F2 L R2 B' F' L' R2 U' L' R2 U2 Fw2 D F' B' R' D' Rw2 D2 Rw U R D F' L D' R' F' 
10. 40.81 F2 U2 L2 Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw' Uw R' B' R' Fw D' B Uw2 Rw' F' U Fw U D2 B2 U' D' L2 Rw2 B' Rw L B2 L2 Uw' B' Uw B2 Rw F' Rw' R2 U2 
11. 44.34 Uw' R2 Uw' U' L' D' L2 R Rw2 F' U2 F Uw Fw' D L U' F2 Uw2 B' R2 Uw Fw U' R' F2 U Fw B R' Uw Fw' Rw' B' R2 Fw' U2 F Rw2 L' 
12. 39.16 Uw U L' Uw L U B2 F' Fw' L Uw' Fw D2 U2 Uw' L Uw B2 L B' Fw U' B' U Rw2 B' L' U Fw2 Rw R' F' Uw U2 F B Fw2 Rw2 R Fw' 
13. 35.54 Fw' D2 B2 Fw' D' Uw' U Fw' F2 B2 U2 L' Rw' Uw' Rw' U2 Rw B2 Rw2 U2 D2 F Rw B' U' R2 L' D' Fw' L Uw F D Uw2 Fw' D Rw2 R L2 D' 
14. 36.54 F Uw Fw R2 D2 F R U' L' Rw U2 Rw2 B' D2 R2 B2 Rw' U D Fw' F Uw2 F' Uw2 B' U B2 Fw' D L2 Fw2 R D' L' Rw B Uw D2 R D2 
15. 36.53 Fw2 R U2 F2 D B2 Rw Uw U2 B2 Uw U Fw' Rw2 U' Fw' R' D' R2 U' B2 R2 Rw' D' Rw D2 Rw' Fw R' Uw R2 F2 D' R' F' U2 D R U' B' 
16. 40.76 U D2 L' Uw R2 B Rw B' F Rw U2 Uw B2 D F U2 L U' Rw B2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D U Fw R B' Fw F' Rw B F' Rw2 R' Uw' D Fw' R' 
17. 44.23 L' Rw' D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw' F Rw2 R Fw2 F' U2 Uw2 B U D2 Rw L Fw2 U Fw2 Rw' F2 B' Fw2 U Uw2 Fw Rw2 F2 U' F D L R' Fw Uw 
18. 40.93 F' B' D2 Rw' L2 Fw2 F' Rw2 D' Uw' R' Fw' B' F' U B Fw' R F2 U2 Fw U' Fw2 Rw Fw2 U' Uw' F Uw L2 F Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Rw L U F U2 
19. 41.72 Rw F' R2 Rw2 L2 U2 F2 D U L U R' U B2 Uw2 F' L2 Rw2 B2 Rw' Uw2 D2 F' Fw' Rw D' F' Rw2 L2 Uw' F D' R' Uw D' R2 Fw Uw B D2 
20. 36.16 Uw2 U2 Rw' R' Fw' L D2 Uw' F B' U' Rw' Uw' Fw B R2 F' R Fw F2 Rw2 L U' D2 Rw R2 Fw2 Rw U' R B2 Rw' U Uw B2 F' R' Uw U L2 
21. 42.14 Fw' R' F R L' U Rw2 D2 Uw' F' L' D U2 B Uw Rw B2 F' U2 Uw B' Rw2 R B L2 B F2 Rw2 L2 R2 Uw' L2 F2 B2 Uw2 B2 D' L' R D2 
22. 36.51 F' Rw2 L2 B2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 L' D' B' D' F B' Fw2 L2 F' Rw Uw' R Fw2 D' L Rw' F R D2 R2 B D' U' Uw2 Fw Rw B U2 Rw2 F R' Fw 
23. (45.81) Uw2 U' Fw U B2 L D U' L U2 F Fw2 R2 Uw' U R' U' B' R' Uw2 B2 F2 Fw U2 Fw' F2 L U' D' F2 Uw Fw' D L B Rw' Fw' U Uw' B' 
24. 36.05 U Rw F' U2 Fw' R' U2 B' D' U2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 D R F' Fw' B' R2 U' Fw' L' Fw2 R2 L2 B' R D2 Rw' Uw U L2 Uw Fw Uw' 
25. 42.86 B R2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw F B Rw' L B2 F2 L' F' Fw L U' L2 F' D2 B2 R U2 B' F L' U' L B2 R2 F Fw' D' B2 L Uw R 
26. (32.12) B' Uw2 B R2 L Uw' L2 B Fw2 F L' F' B2 U2 B' U F2 U2 F2 Uw Rw D U' Uw' Fw' R2 Uw Rw R B' L B' Uw' D' R B L2 Fw2 D U' 
27. (44.44) B2 Uw' L' Uw Rw2 U Uw' Rw R2 B' L' R2 D' Fw R2 L B' Rw D U Fw' Rw' U2 B' R B' Rw2 D Uw2 Rw L F2 R' Uw' B2 Uw' D B2 U2 B 
28. 42.88 U2 Fw D' U' L' U2 B Rw Uw D2 B2 R F2 Fw2 L' F R2 B' L Uw2 R' D L' Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 D Rw Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw' F2 D2 R Fw' L' Fw' U 
29. 42.18 Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw F U' D2 Uw F' B' Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw' R Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw R2 L' D' B' U2 R2 B' F' U2 R B' U2 L2 B' R' U' B2 U' 
30. 40.48 Fw R' Fw' R2 L U2 L' Fw2 U' R' F L' Fw' L2 Rw D2 U F R' Rw' F2 D2 F2 Uw2 F Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 R' Uw' Rw' D' R2 Fw Rw2 U L2 R' Rw2 
31. 38.05 B Fw' U' D2 Fw D' Rw' Uw Rw' L' F B' Uw2 U' F Fw D2 B' R' Rw' L' U R F D Fw' L2 B' R Fw' U L Uw2 L2 U' Fw' Uw2 F B' Uw2 
32. 38.23 Uw' F2 D' R Fw R' B2 Uw L2 F Rw' Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 Fw Uw U2 L' U' F' Fw' L2 Fw Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw' R2 L2 Uw2 F Uw2 U' B2 Fw R Rw D' Uw2 
33. 41.56 U2 B2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw D' U R' U Fw2 U' D' Rw B' R2 F Uw D R' B2 D' L' R Uw2 B' F D' R' L' Fw Rw2 D F2 U2 Fw' R2 F2 Fw' 
34. 39.32 D' F R2 D' F B D2 Uw U' B' Fw' R Rw' F L2 R Uw F U2 D F R' Fw R2 D R Fw2 Uw2 L B2 F2 D' R D' Fw D' B' Fw2 U' Fw' 
35. 40.48 L' Uw' B R2 Rw2 D' U2 R Uw B' F2 Uw2 B' D Fw F2 Rw' R B' Fw R2 Uw' L2 Rw B' R Uw B D' B R' U L' U2 Rw2 D2 R Uw F R2 
36. 41.89 Fw2 B2 F D Rw' D2 U2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 B L' D2 Uw2 U' F2 D U2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D L' U2 F U F D2 R Fw' B2 R L' Uw Rw' R2 D U2 F Fw' 
37. 39.37 L' U' R' Fw D' B2 R U' B U' F2 U2 R' Rw U' B2 Rw' Uw' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 Uw' B' Rw2 Uw L' Uw R2 Uw Rw' Fw' B2 L' U' F Fw' U' B2 
38. 39.51 D2 B' L U2 R' B' D' L' Rw' B D' L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw R' L2 Uw2 R2 B2 F' R2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' F D' Uw Fw' U D B Uw' Rw U' L D' F' 
39. 34.00 D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 U2 L' U' D' Fw2 R2 D' F2 L' Uw' R2 Rw' L' Fw2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 Fw L2 U R B U L2 D Fw2 Uw2 Fw R2 L' U2 R2 L F 
40. 36.56 Uw2 B F2 U' Uw L2 U2 L' Fw Uw2 Fw' R Rw' Uw R Uw D2 Fw U' R U B Rw F' U F2 Fw' R2 Fw U B D2 Uw' Rw2 D L' B Rw2 B R 
41. 41.61 Rw B F Rw' F2 Rw2 D2 B R' Rw' D Fw F B U' L' D Fw2 Uw2 R' D2 Fw' U' L R D R' B L' R' U B2 L' D' Rw B L2 F' Uw2 F 
42. 37.31 R Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 L' B2 Rw U R' Fw' L2 Uw F2 R2 D2 Uw2 Fw' D' Fw' D' B' Rw' B' U Uw L' F2 Fw Rw D Uw F2 B' R2 D2 U B' F' 
43. 41.32 F Uw' F' U' Rw2 B L' R2 Fw2 R Uw2 R B R' Rw F R B Fw' Uw F2 L2 Fw' F2 B D2 B2 Rw' Uw D2 Rw2 F' L' B' F2 D' R U R' L2 
44. 37.13 Fw F2 U' R L2 Rw2 F Rw F2 R B D L' D Uw2 Rw' F' Uw2 F2 Rw F2 Uw' Rw R' L U' R2 D2 Fw R2 U R Rw2 L2 D' B Uw Rw' U B2 
45. 36.83 Uw2 Fw' U2 L' F Uw' L U B2 F' U2 L' D' Uw U Rw R2 U2 R' Rw' D Uw2 F' B Fw Uw L2 U' L F2 R2 Fw L2 B L2 F2 R2 Rw Fw' Uw' 
46. 39.64 Fw U Uw2 R Fw2 Uw2 Fw' U Rw2 Fw' L2 R2 D' Uw L' R2 Fw2 Uw' B2 D2 L B' Uw U2 F' U2 R' Uw Fw D2 B' F' Fw2 U' F' U' B' Fw R2 D' 
47. 38.33 R2 Fw B' D Fw F' L2 Rw2 F U B2 Fw F' U' B Fw L R' Fw D' R Fw2 F' D' Uw Rw Uw L U2 B Rw B' L2 B' Uw2 F2 D' B' U2 F' 
48. 42.94 B2 Fw U2 Uw L Rw B' Uw' Rw L2 U2 L' B2 Fw Uw' U' F D' R' U' R F' L' D2 L' Uw Fw L2 D' Rw2 Fw B2 D B Rw Uw' Fw Uw' U' F2 
49. 42.84 U F2 D2 L D' U2 B2 Rw F D2 Fw2 L B' Fw2 Rw' D' Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 Fw' L Fw2 B' R B' Fw' D2 R' U' Fw B2 F' Uw Fw L Fw' L Uw U 
50. 39.06 B' F2 U' B2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 B R F Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' L' D' Uw2 F Uw' F2 Uw2 Fw Rw Uw2 R2 B L' Uw' B U B2 D R Uw' U' R2 D' L U2 Rw2 
51. 39.86 L Fw D F B' U F R2 Rw U' Uw' D' Rw' Fw' F' D Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw' F' D U2 Rw' R2 F Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 Fw' L Rw' U' B2 R2 Uw2 D' Rw Fw2 
52. 39.24 U' Uw R L B R' L' Rw' U' Uw2 R' L B R' Rw F L2 F' U L U2 D R2 Fw2 D R D R2 L' D' Fw2 U Rw R2 F' Rw2 B Uw2 U2 F2 
53. 39.53 Fw2 L Rw' U2 L' R2 F' L Rw2 Uw2 U L2 D F' Fw' Uw U' D' Rw Uw R' U2 Fw2 B U2 Uw D2 B' R2 B' U L' Fw' F B2 L2 Fw R2 B' Rw2 
54. 36.76 F2 D' F' R2 D' B2 R' F2 Uw' Rw2 L' D2 F' L2 Fw' L2 Uw' U2 D F Fw' Rw' B2 F' R L2 D' Uw' L' R2 Rw' F' U2 Fw' D2 Rw' F' Uw' R2 Rw' 
55. 39.95 U D' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L R Fw R D' B' L' B Rw2 L U' L U2 R Uw2 R' Fw2 R Uw2 R U F2 B D Rw L' R Fw' R2 D2 U2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Rw 
56. 39.89 U' D R2 L' Rw D U B' F R2 U' Rw2 D' Uw2 B' Uw Rw2 U R Fw' U' D2 Fw L2 R' Rw2 D' B U Rw2 F R' L2 U2 Fw' L2 Uw2 B L' Fw2 
57. 38.18 B2 Rw' B Fw R D' Fw' B' L2 Uw2 Rw' F B' L2 R D2 B Uw Fw2 B D2 L D Fw Uw' R2 U B2 L' R Fw' R' Fw D' F2 Rw' B' Fw2 Uw2 D 
58. 35.41 L' F2 R2 Fw' R Rw' L U2 F R F' L B2 Uw L2 D' L2 Rw' Fw D' F' Fw2 D' R' L' B R L2 Uw R' Rw' L Fw B2 F2 D R' B2 Uw' L2 
59. (32.82) Rw' L' Uw Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw2 L' U' R Uw' D' Fw' Uw2 D' Rw' L F2 Uw2 R D Fw' Rw B2 F Fw2 R2 D' B2 U' Rw2 L2 D' L2 U D R' Fw Uw Rw 
60. 40.38 L2 U2 L2 Rw' Fw' F2 R' B2 Rw Fw2 R F2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw' B F Uw L B' L' D2 Uw' Rw D2 F U Rw' Uw' R' Fw' Rw2 U Uw' Rw2 U Uw Rw' F2 
61. (46.78) U B L2 Rw' D' L Rw F' Uw' U2 Rw' F' Rw' Fw' Uw F2 B Fw U2 F2 Rw Fw2 R' U2 F2 Rw2 F2 Fw' B R2 L' U D' R2 Fw' L2 Fw' Uw' D' B 
62. 38.47 L' Uw2 Fw U2 Rw' B' D' F' Fw' Rw R2 U D' B' L2 Uw2 U D' F2 B' D' Rw' U2 Fw' U' F D' L' Rw2 Fw' L U B U L B2 D L' R' F 
63. 40.28 U' D Rw2 F2 R Uw' Fw2 U' L' Fw2 D B' Uw2 F2 Uw' F2 U' L F2 B' Rw R2 D' R2 Uw B2 R' Rw2 L D' B L B' L Uw F' B' Uw' D R 
64. 41.76 F Rw2 U F' R' F Rw F2 D' B2 Uw' D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 U L R2 Fw' F2 R' Uw2 B' F Fw Rw' U2 D F2 L R2 F2 L2 B L B2 D' B' R F2 
65. 39.29 D F2 D B R B2 U L D' U' R U2 Uw L2 R' Rw' F2 R L Uw Fw2 F' B L2 D Rw2 F U' Fw' U2 R2 F2 U D2 F' Uw2 F2 D' F2 Fw 
66. 39.62 D2 L2 F' Rw L U' Fw2 L' Fw' B U' Uw F D Rw D2 L2 Fw D F2 Uw B R2 F' B2 Fw2 U2 Uw' Rw R B Rw R' B2 R' F2 L Fw2 R2 Fw 
67. 39.04 R2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 L D2 Uw U Fw Rw B' F2 Rw2 B' Uw' D' B D2 R F U2 L Rw D' B' D U' F' Fw2 B D Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 B2 Rw' D2 F' Uw 
68. 40.73 L2 D' Uw2 U L2 Rw2 Fw2 U B' R2 B' D' Fw2 R' Uw' U' B2 D B2 F R Rw Fw2 Rw' D2 U' Fw2 F2 Rw' R' B' R D Rw F2 R Rw' B2 Rw' B 
69. 42.90 L D Rw' R2 U' Uw Fw R2 L' U B' U2 Fw2 U2 D2 Rw' Uw F D' F' R' B' Uw2 U R2 B' L Rw2 R' D2 R' D' F U F2 D Rw' Fw D B2 
70. 43.29 Rw' Fw Uw2 Fw Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Uw D2 L2 R' Fw L2 U2 L' Fw B Rw' U2 Rw U B2 D' F R L2 B' Uw2 Fw L' U' B2 Uw' D' B2 Uw' Rw' F R' 
71. 39.62 L2 U F2 Uw' B' Uw B2 R Rw2 D2 Rw U' R2 U2 B' Rw D' Uw' Rw2 U2 B' Rw B2 D' Fw' L' F' D' Fw Rw U' B2 Fw' Rw' L Fw L Rw F Uw' 
72. (32.39) Uw' B2 R' D' Fw2 Uw' F' U2 L F2 B2 Uw2 D2 L2 F Fw' L2 U Rw D Uw2 F2 Uw F Rw' U F2 D2 Uw2 F R2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 D' F' R Rw' Fw' B2 
73. 41.20 L2 U2 Rw2 B' Rw' D L2 D B Fw U2 F2 R Fw2 Rw' L Fw' U' Uw2 D2 L2 R2 B Rw' Uw B' Rw R U' B L2 Rw2 B L2 Fw' Rw' U2 R U D2 
74. (31.91) B Uw Rw' L2 Uw' L2 F' B' U Rw' U2 B' Rw L2 D2 L' U R' U L' U2 D' F B' Uw U2 R' D' R' Fw2 U F2 B D Rw L' Uw2 L R2 Uw 
75. 35.39 F' Rw' R B' F' D' Rw U2 R U' Fw B L' B2 Fw' F Rw' B D' F Fw2 R2 Fw Rw Fw U2 D' L F U' B' U B Rw' F D Rw2 L D' B 
76. (33.20) D' Fw B2 D' L' U' L2 R' Rw F D B F2 Fw2 R' Rw F2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 U D' Rw2 L Fw' R' U' Rw' Fw F' Uw' D Rw Fw' Rw' B2 U Fw' Rw Fw 
77. 44.10 B' F Rw U' Uw2 L' Uw2 R D' F Fw B' Rw2 U' Rw' Fw R Rw L' U' Rw L' D B2 R2 Rw' Fw2 F2 Uw' L F2 Uw' D2 B' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' R' D' 
78. 41.33 B2 R U2 Rw' U' Uw L2 Fw Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw2 D' U' Fw L' Rw D Rw2 B Rw Fw U2 D Fw2 F' Uw' R Fw2 D Fw L2 B2 U L F' R2 Fw' R' U2 
79. (44.94) B' F Uw' L' Uw' U Fw2 F2 L Uw' Fw R' Fw2 D2 Fw F' Uw' U' F2 Rw2 D Fw' R' U2 Rw L Fw' Rw2 B' R' Uw' U D Fw B2 F L' F L2 D2 
80. 35.83 Uw' Fw2 U2 Uw Fw U2 R2 Rw D' B U F B Rw' Fw2 L Uw' Fw2 Uw D Fw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 L Rw2 D R2 Uw R Rw' Fw L Rw2 U2 D' B2 Fw2 D2 L' 
81. 41.77 B2 D' F' U2 L2 F B2 Uw' B2 L' F' U2 L2 B' U Uw2 D' B F' Rw2 R2 Fw2 U B' Rw2 F2 Rw D' B D' L2 Uw2 R U2 D R Fw2 B U' F2 
82. 37.23 Fw F' B' Rw' U' F Uw2 B2 Uw' U R' L Uw2 B Fw' Rw D' Uw B' U2 D' Uw2 F2 Uw R2 F R Fw' U Uw D2 R' F' L2 Rw2 D' Uw' Rw Uw2 D 
83. 40.97 F Fw U2 Rw D' F2 U' Fw' B2 R' L Rw2 D Fw Rw2 D B2 R2 Rw' Uw' Fw' F Rw2 L' U2 Fw' D' B2 Fw2 D' B' D R' Fw' U D' L2 U2 B2 F2 
84. 37.88 Rw' Fw D' Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 R2 B' Fw2 Uw L' U2 Rw Fw2 Uw F2 Uw Rw2 F2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 L D R L' Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw D 
85. 42.45 Fw U Rw' Uw' R2 F' U Uw2 B D' B D' F2 U' F B Fw' R2 Fw' Rw B' D2 Fw L' U' F Uw2 Fw2 U2 F2 U' F2 Rw' D' Fw' U L2 U D' Fw2 
86. 34.80 F2 L Rw' B' Fw2 Uw' R' D2 U Rw2 Fw U' R' Fw L2 B2 R2 L' Uw2 R2 Uw B' Rw2 D' Rw Fw2 U2 Fw Uw2 R Fw D' U' F2 D F2 Uw L' R' U2 
87. 43.25 L' Rw2 U' R' Fw B Rw U2 Uw2 F Uw2 Rw' Fw' L Uw L' D2 B2 R' Uw2 D' R' B2 F Fw R2 Rw2 B D2 B' D' Uw' F D2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw L D' 
88. 41.63 B' Rw' F' Uw U2 R' Uw2 D' L Fw' D2 Uw2 F Rw R D2 L Rw' U2 D Rw B2 R2 U' Fw2 B R' U Uw' B' Fw2 F D2 U Fw2 B L2 F' U' Fw 
89. 37.95 B2 U' B2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L Fw Uw U2 D' R2 Uw' L D' R2 Fw' L R2 Uw' F Fw Rw2 Uw' U L' D' U2 B2 Rw B F R Rw2 U Uw2 L Fw2 U2 
90. (44.56) Fw' F U Rw Uw2 Rw B R' F2 U2 D F' Rw Uw' Rw' Fw2 L' U2 B D Uw' F' U L D2 U2 R Fw D2 Fw2 D2 B2 U R2 Fw2 B' L Uw' B' D' 
91. 41.86 B' D2 Uw2 Rw' L R' F' Uw U2 D F U' L' Rw' U2 D' Rw' B2 D2 U' B D2 Uw' Fw' L2 B D L D Uw' R' U B U' L2 B2 Uw2 Fw Uw F' 
92. 41.14 F2 U Rw2 U Rw2 L2 F U2 R' F' B' D U Fw2 D Fw' U R Uw B2 F Rw R D U Fw' L' Rw2 R' U' D Fw2 B2 F2 U F' R Rw Fw' F2 
93. 40.32 Uw F' Uw2 Rw F2 D Fw Rw' F2 R' Fw L2 D Rw2 L2 B' U2 B' L' Fw' U F' Rw R D B' D2 Uw U' Rw Uw' F2 R' Uw Fw' R F U' L2 Uw2 
94. 39.09 Rw F B' D' B' D2 L2 Rw' R2 F2 U R Fw2 U2 Rw' D' L2 R2 Rw2 B' U' L D2 Rw2 Fw2 R Rw B' U' Fw F2 D' L R' Uw2 U2 Rw' R' U L 
95. 37.32 D' Rw Fw' U R' Uw2 U2 F2 L' U' D' R L' D' B2 L2 B' D U2 R' D2 B2 Fw F D2 Rw R' Fw' R' U F2 Fw R F2 R U' B' D2 Fw Uw2 
96. 37.93 Uw' Rw Uw' Rw2 L R2 Fw Rw Uw2 R2 L2 F Uw F2 D2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 B F Uw B L' U Fw2 Rw D2 R' U2 F U' Fw2 B2 Uw2 R2 U' R L U2 Fw' 
97. 40.62 U2 L' R' D' R F Fw2 B2 R L B2 L' U' R' U2 Uw' B L Rw' Fw' L F2 D Fw B2 L2 U D R2 D2 F2 D' F' Fw' D F' Rw' U2 L2 Rw' 
98. 37.13 F2 L' R' D' B' L U R U L U L R' Rw2 Uw' B' U R2 Rw' B U F2 R' Rw U2 R L' U' L' R2 B2 Fw F L' U F U2 F U2 D 
99. 42.05 F Rw' Uw2 D' Fw' F D' L F' Fw' Rw B2 R' D' F2 Uw' D2 B2 R2 Uw' L2 Fw' R2 D2 Fw Rw' D' B' D Rw Fw' D' L2 B2 U2 B' F' Rw2 D' Uw 
100. 41.42 Fw2 Rw U' R2 B' D' L' U2 B' D2 L2 R' Uw' R Uw' Rw2 Fw U' Uw L2 D2 R U2 Fw' L2 Rw Uw' L' R Fw2 R2 F2 Uw2 R U F2 R2 Fw B2 L'


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 23, 2016)

HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT HERE
My brother has wondered how I solve the cube for almost a year now so I bought him a cube on Christmas and he has finally learned how to solve it! I also loaned a friend of mine my v-cube and he learned how to solve that one. I taught them both using the beginners method I made which is in my signature. The reason I made a guide instead of showing them one of the millions of guides out there is just because I understand their brains so I put in some tips that they might struggle with. (feedback on the guide would be much appreciated!)
Secondly, a youtuber I watch named Markiplier, recently uploaded a video of himself solving the rubik's cube. If you are not familiar with him, he has over 11 MILLION subscribers. hopefully that videos will bring many more people into the cubing community.


----------



## RhysC (Jan 24, 2016)

YEEE FOR 4X4 PBS!!!!!!!!!

45.306avg5, 47.813avg12.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 24, 2016)

I got clock, yey!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 24, 2016)

5.054 R2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F D L' B' D2 F R D' B2 R' U

Uggh a miss scamble, yellow cross was D2, but I did some ridiculous XXcross and then r' U' R U' R' U' r U r' U' r B U' B' as LL.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 24, 2016)

CFOP "fullstep" lol

7.98 L2 U2 L' U2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 F' U L F R' D' R 

x2
L U2 L R' U' R D
R' U' R U' R' U R
y U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' Lw' U' M U' L U R' F R
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 24, 2016)

wtf even just happened
14.37, (13.53), (15.46), 14.35, 14.33 = 14.35 3x3 PB avg5


----------



## Kudz (Jan 24, 2016)

FULL 2GLL L,U&T sets done. I should be done next week or two (no sunes)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 24, 2016)

Results from Minnesota Winter 2016

23.61 square-1 average, 18.75 single
21/23 MBLD in 50:44, overall pb, 13th in the world
3.86 skewb average meh
26.67 FMC mean with two 25 singles, 8th in the world, wish the third scramble was nicer
36.94 OH average with 27.92 single, lol OH
1:00.49 3BLD mean, 51.85 single, I can't memo 3BLD in comp so still no sub-1 mean


----------



## mafergut (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice improvement in skewb after a week or two of practise. Still need to learn intermediate. Almost sub-10 Ao5 (10.01). Also 11,84 Ao12 and 15.04 Ao100.

Deleted the session before taking note of the times  but the Ao5 was all 9s and low 10s and a not counting 14.xx

Also 5.27 single: L U' R' U R' U L U


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 24, 2016)

10.43 PB average of 50, and a 9.77 average of 12, which isn't PB but half decent I guess.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 24, 2016)

6.83 PB SINGLE!!! Solve wasnt too lucky until LL, it was a epll skip. Unfortunately, it was on ttw, so I do not have the scramble


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 24, 2016)

CHJ said:


> Learnt all of ZBLL except sunes, should be full by next month



Nice one!


----------



## 00 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> 6.83 PB SINGLE!!! Solve wasnt too lucky until LL, it was a epll skip. Unfortunately, it was on ttw, so I do not have the scramble



You can get scrambles from ttw if you click on the times on the graph at the bottom right.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 24, 2016)

00 said:


> You can get scrambles from ttw if you click on the times on the graph at the bottom right.



Thanks so much! I will definitely use this in the future.


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Jan 24, 2016)

Yay! 34.64 4x4 Single, this bet my PB by 4.23 seconds!

Splits:
F2C - 3
Cross Edges + All centres - 15
Edges - 4 (there was only 3 edges left and the rest were solved lol)
3x3 Stage - 12


----------



## RhysC (Jan 24, 2016)

Tommy Kiprillis said:


> Yay! 34.64 4x4 Single, this bet my PB by 4.23 seconds!
> 
> Splits:
> F2C - 3
> ...



FAKE! UR OFFICIAL AVG IS 1:17!!!!!!!

Jk I was there and conclude this really did happen


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 24, 2016)

7.09 avg5 on cam

why cant i get sub 7 ;-;


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 25, 2016)

3x3:
13.995 Ao12 (PB)
14.967 Ao50 (PB is 14.95x)

I'm switching to using the Thousandths digit because why not.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 25, 2016)

3.98 2x2 avg100
3.88 avg50
3.64 avg25

stackmatted


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 25, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 3x3:
> 13.995 Ao12 (PB)
> 14.967 Ao50 (PB is 14.95x)
> 
> I'm switching to using the Thousandths digit because why not.



And it means you have a sub-14 Ao12?


----------



## RhysC (Jan 25, 2016)

11.14 PB avg12  Also solves 18-22 make up a 9.85 avg5, second best avg ever yay



Spoiler



29	25/01/2016 9:47:44 PM	00:11.24 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' U' B2 R' F D B U B2 L D B R2
28	25/01/2016 9:47:09 PM	00:11.71 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D R' B' R B2 D' B D' U B2 U'
27	25/01/2016 9:46:27 PM	00:11.35 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U R' B' R' B2 R' D F' R B2 R
26	25/01/2016 9:45:56 PM	00:11.44 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' R D' L U B' L' B' D R D
25	25/01/2016 9:45:26 PM	00:12.82 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U L B2 D F R L2 U B' D' F U2
24	25/01/2016 9:45:00 PM	00:11.16 R2 D U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U L D U' L D L B' D2 B U
23	25/01/2016 9:44:22 PM	00:13.48 L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U F' R2 U2 L' U R' D' L' U2
22	25/01/2016 9:43:45 PM	00:09.91 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U L2 U' R U2 B L2 F U L' U B' D2 L'
21	25/01/2016 9:43:16 PM	00:09.80 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' R D2 B' D2 F' U' B' D B2 R2
20	25/01/2016 9:42:47 PM	00:09.51 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U F' R L U F L B2 L2 D' B U'
19	25/01/2016 9:42:16 PM	00:12.10 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' B' D L B F' L F2 D R U2
18	25/01/2016 9:41:46 PM	00:09.84 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R D B F2 L' B2 F2 U' R F' D2


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 25, 2016)

First solve of the day, 7.66 Full-step. 
Scramble: D2 L2 F R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B' R D' B R U' L B' L' D U' 
inspection: z2
xcross: D' L' R' F' R L2 D' = 7/7
F2L 1: L' U' L R' U' R = 6/13
F2L 2: L U2 L' = 3/16
F2L 3: y U R U' R' U R U' R' = 8/24 
OLL: U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' = 12/36
PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' = 15/51
AUF: U' = 1/52
More moves in the last layer than the f2l lel.
About 6.78 TPS


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 25, 2016)

16.30 3x3 PB ao12 yesterday. From sub-20 to low 17 to get it took me like 1 month.
Unfortunatly CStimer deleted the session before this avg and next day deleted this session with this avg. Last session was from like 2015 May with 5K 3x3 solves. Oh well


----------



## mafergut (Jan 25, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> 16.30 3x3 PB ao12 yesterday. From sub-20 to low 17 to get it took me like 1 month.
> Unfortunatly CStimer deleted the session before this avg and next day deleted this session with this avg. Last session was from like 2015 May with 5K 3x3 solves. Oh well



So envious. I still can remember when I was faster than you. Now I'm left behind in the dust


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 25, 2016)

57.92 4x4 single w/ PLL parity, 2nd sub1 :O

21.60 OHPB, beats my old one by 0.02


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 25, 2016)

2x2 pb: .56 
R U2 R
speedcubing timer on my phone, not bad

yes i know its not technically a legal scramble idrc


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 25, 2016)

Square-1 ao12 and single PBs!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
avg of 12: 15.70
Time List:
1. 17.16 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -5) 
2. 12.48 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
3. 17.35 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
4. (19.67) (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
5. 17.02 (0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
6. 18.13 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
7. 9.87 (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
8. 14.41 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
9. (8.20) (3, 2)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/ 
10. 16.97 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -4)/ 
11. 17.79 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5) 
12. 15.85 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Yay



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
avg of 100: 10.99

Time List:
1. 9.00 R' B U B2 R2 L2 B U' R L D' F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 
2. 9.73 F' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' F R2 D2 F R' F' D B2 D' B D F' U 
3. (7.94) R B2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 D' R D F' D F2 U B D2 
4. 9.93 D2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 R' D2 F' D U B D' R' D' 
5. (15.07) R' U' F' D B' D L' D2 B U D F2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U 
6. 10.58 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R2 F' U F U' B' D' F U B L' 
7. 11.20 L2 R2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 D U2 B L D R2 F D' U R F2 D2 
8. (7.66[fullstep ftw]) D2 L2 F R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B' R D' B R U' L B' L' D U' 
9. 11.13 L R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 U R' F D R' B L U' R 
10. 11.53 D2 R' B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F D B L' B2 L' D L B 
11. 11.34 F L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L' F2 D F2 R2 D' L' R2 F 
12. 10.56 R B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' F' U F2 D' R' D2 F2 R2 D 
13. 10.48 L' F L' F2 B' U' D' B D' U2 F U2 F D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F 
14. 12.04 U' B2 U' L2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' B U2 L' B F' D2 L' U2 F2 
15. 9.53 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U R B D B' D R2 F D' B' L' 
16. 12.28 L B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F' L2 R U' L B2 L' F' L 
17. 10.94 R' D2 B D' R L' U2 R2 U' R D2 L2 U2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B 
18. 10.90 D' L' B' U2 D' R' D R' U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R' 
19. 12.79 L2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 B2 L' R2 U2 B F' L' D2 U R2 F2 
20. 11.97 L F2 L D2 L' F2 U2 L D2 U2 L' F' D' R U2 B L' D2 L F' L' 
21. (14.61) B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' D U B D' R' U L2 F' R 
22. 11.67 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 F L' D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F' L2 
23. (7.65) U2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 U' B' F2 R F U' L' B' D 
24. 10.20 F D2 B L2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L D' B D R2 D' B2 U2 L 
25. 11.89 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U L2 D' B2 D' B' U R' D' B2 F L U' L' F 
26. 10.57 U2 F2 B2 D R U' R D' F L F' D2 F' U2 B U2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 
27. 9.74 D' R' F2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 U B U' R' B2 D' L U 
28. 9.74 L2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U L' B F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 U' 
29. 10.93 D F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R D B L' D2 L2 D' R2 
30. 11.03 B2 D U R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R' F L' D2 R' B' L U2 L D2 
31. 8.98 R2 D2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 D' B R2 D F L2 R F' U' B 
32. 9.85 B D' B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R' F2 L B R' U' R D F 
33. 11.67 R' L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U' R2 D2 U' L2 F' R' U2 B' R2 F L' U' R2 
34. 11.33 U2 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 B2 F' R' D' L' R D U' R B L' 
35. 9.80 B U R F U' B R2 L' D' F' L2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 
36. 10.63 U2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B D U R U2 B2 F' R B' U2 
37. 10.48 L2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' U' F' D' B D' R F L2 D2 
38. 10.92 U' L2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L U L' U2 F L D R B U2 
39. 11.97 F U2 L2 R2 D B2 U R2 D F2 R2 U L' U2 B L' R F R2 F D 
40. 10.99 L' U2 B2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' U F R' B U2 L2 D B2 
41. 12.09 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F' L2 U' L' B' U2 F' U' F U 
42. 11.90 B2 R U' L F' D' B' L D2 L' F L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B U2 B' 
43. 11.83 F L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' D' B2 D2 L U F D L2 
44. 10.90 L' U2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 R U F2 D L U B' D' L2 
45. 10.57 U2 D' F B' U D' B R D' L' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 
46. 11.64 D' F U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F D F R2 B2 U B L R D 
47. 12.34 D' R' D2 R2 L' D2 R F' R D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U D2 
48. (12.95) R2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 B D' F' D R' B U' L B2 
49. 11.62 R F2 B' D' B' L' U2 B' U' D2 F B2 D2 B L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 
50. 11.62 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 U R2 D2 R B2 D' U B L' U' B D2 R' 
51. 11.07 B' D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 R' U' L' D R' F' D' R' 
52. (8.77) D2 B2 R F2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 U R' F2 R F D L' R' 
53. (12.99) R2 B D L D2 R L2 U F' U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 
54. 11.55 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 R D' U R2 F' L' B2 D2 F R 
55. 11.45 F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 R U2 L2 B U2 F D' B' F' L2 F2 D2 
56. 9.09 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B F L' B D' F L2 B U' 
57. 11.77 D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 U F L U' F R2 B F' D' R2 B' 
58. 10.66 D2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L R2 D' B' U F R2 U 
59. 10.93 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 R F2 L' U2 F' L D' L2 F' R' 
60. 11.12 D' F L U' R B2 U2 B R' F B2 U2 D2 B' R2 F' B2 L2 D2 R2 
61. 11.81 F D2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B U2 B2 U2 L D2 B D L2 R' U F2 L R 
62. 9.43 L D2 B' D2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D L R' U' B R' D F L2 
63. 11.59 B D2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F R' U B D' R' F' D2 L2 U F' 
64. 11.71 U2 B D F2 U2 R' U' F' U R2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B D2 B 
65. 9.70 U2 B' F U2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 R F' D2 U B D R' D2 B2 
66. (13.76) R' U2 F2 B' R' U L2 U B D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 
67. 11.24 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 R F2 D2 F D L' F R' D' L2 F L' U' 
68. 11.18 F2 D2 F U2 B' U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 U R B2 R B U2 F' L B2 
69. 11.12 B' U2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F D2 F D2 R B' L F2 U' F' R U' B2 D2 
70. 11.10 R' F B U' R F' U' L' B2 R D R2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 
71. 12.22 F2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B' U' L2 R' D L R' D' U L' 
72. 9.58 F B2 R D' F2 L2 D2 F' U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B U2 F2 
73. 10.86 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 D B F' R' U' L U' F' D B' R' 
74. 10.93 U L' U F' B2 R B' R2 B2 D F2 R2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 D2 
75. 12.73 L R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' D L2 F D2 U' F U2 R' D2 
76. 9.16 R2 L' F B2 D' R U' D L B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U2 
77. 10.65 D U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 F' U2 D' R B' F' L F D R 
78. 10.48 U F' U2 D F2 U' B' R D R U2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 
79. 11.47 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U F L U2 B' 
80. 9.93 R L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B' L' D' R D F R U2 F2 
81. 11.74 U' F L2 F' U2 B L2 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 R' F' D F L F L2 F2 
82. 11.14 L' F' D2 F' L2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B D U F' L D2 R' U R2 U2 
83. 12.44 L2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R F D' U' L U' F' L2 F' U2 
84. 12.89 B L' D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 L B2 R2 F D B' F' D' B' R F2 D' 
85. 11.14 U' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R B D R D2 B U F2 R' U2 
86. 9.19 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U R' U2 B U B' D L2 B2 R' 
87. 11.73 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U L2 F L2 F D' L' B' L2 R2 B2 
88. 11.53 D U2 R B2 R2 D2 L B2 R D2 R2 U R F U' R' B' L D' R' 
89. 10.64 R' U2 R U2 L B2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 F R D F L B2 F2 D' F' L' 
90. 12.23 D' F R2 U' F L2 F' D' R' F L2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B' L2 B' D2 
91. 9.07 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' F L2 D F D2 B' R U' L2 B' 
92. 10.80 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U F R D L F' U' F2 L2 R F 
93. 10.55 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 R' D B2 D L U2 R2 D' B F' 
94. 10.45 L2 B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 L2 F2 L' F L' U' L' D U2 B' R U2 
95. 12.85 B' R2 U' B' D' B' L' F' L' U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 
96. 11.56 U F2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 D B2 L' D2 U L' B R F 
97. (8.93) F2 R' D2 F D' B' D R' B2 D F2 U L2 U R2 B2 U' L' 
98. 10.67 U F U2 R2 D' F U L2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 L U2 F2 B' 
99. 9.95 F' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' U' B2 F2 U B D2 U2 R B D2 R U 
100. 11.42 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L D' B2 U F' U L' B U2 R'




First ever sub-11 average of 100. Pretty good.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 25, 2016)

13.259 ao5
14.656 ao12
both PB's


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 25, 2016)

CubeWizard23 said:


> 2x2 pb: .56
> R U2 R
> speedcubing timer on my phone, not bad
> 
> yes i know its not technically a legal scramble idrc



ahem
and everyone doesn't care because people are consistent and fair


----------



## Iggy (Jan 25, 2016)

Did a big 3x3 session yesterday, managed to break my PB avg100 by quite a lot. Also sub 9.5 avg50 wat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
solves/total: 306/306

single
best: 6.61
worst: 22.96

mean of 3
current: 12.15 (σ = 3.58)
best: 7.97 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 5
current: 11.21 (σ = 0.21)
best: 8.29 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 12
current: 11.29 (σ = 1.46)
best: 9.15 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 50
current: 10.33 (σ = 1.25)
best: 9.45 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 100
current: 9.92 (σ = 1.23)
best: 9.68 (σ = 1.14)

Average: 10.12 (σ = 1.18)
Mean: 10.21


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 25, 2016)

Now that csTimer has a trend function, I can look at my progress on a graph!



edit: 0.3 improvement in 3500 solves!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 26, 2016)

9.11 3x3 PB single!

D R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R B' L' B' D' L U2 L B' D'

x2 y R2 Dw R' F2 R F' // xcross
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U R U' R2 U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' Dw' L' U L // 4th pair
Fw R U R' U' Fw' // LLEO
Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' F // COLLL
R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 U' // EPLL


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 26, 2016)

4:06 6x6 PB single!  splits were 1:51/1:45/0:30, had PLL parity


----------



## RandomDude (Jan 26, 2016)

Some pretty crazy Square-1 PB's 

11.23 avg12, 12.06 avg50 (PB by like 0.5 lol), and 12.67 avg100

Average of 12:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
avg of 12: 11.23

Time List:
1. 14.43 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-5, -4) 
2. 11.52 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -1) 
3. (8.17) (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
4. (15.25) (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2) 
5. 13.43 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(4, 0) 
6. 10.81 (-3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
7. 8.64 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
8. 8.20 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3) 
9. 13.30 (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -4) 
10. 10.53 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, -2)/(2, -5)/(6, 0) 
11. 11.63 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/ 
12. 9.78 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)


Average of 50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
avg of 50: 12.06

Time List:
1. 11.25 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -4) 
2. 8.87 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
3. 11.83 (-2, 3)/(3, 6)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
4. 9.84 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1) 
5. 8.94 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/ 
6. 11.43 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
7. (19.53) (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/ 
8. 14.06 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4) 
9. 11.59 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
10. (18.25) (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
11. 13.15 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(-3, -4)/ 
12. 10.64 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -3) 
13. 11.16 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
14. (17.52) (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -5) 
15. 16.48 (-5, -3)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
16. 10.55 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4) 
17. 11.54 (-5, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -2) 
18. 14.43 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-5, -4) 
19. 11.52 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -1) 
20. (8.17) (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
21. 15.25 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2) 
22. 13.43 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(4, 0) 
23. 10.81 (-3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
24. (8.64) (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
25. (8.20) (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3) 
26. 13.30 (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -4) 
27. 10.53 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, -2)/(2, -5)/(6, 0) 
28. 11.63 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/ 
29. 9.78 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1) 
30. 15.39 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0) 
31. 11.91 (4, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -4)/(6, -4) 
32. 12.34 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
33. 11.18 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
34. 13.89 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -1) 
35. 11.08 (-5, 6)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
36. 12.46 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
37. 15.57 (-5, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4) 
38. 12.77 (-2, -3)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
39. 14.87 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
40. 11.42 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0) 
41. 11.20 (4, 3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
42. 11.96 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0) 
43. 14.66 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
44. 9.76 (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4) 
45. 10.27 (1, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(5, 0) 
46. 12.17 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0) 
47. 10.92 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4) 
48. 10.63 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, 4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/ 
49. 13.13 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4) 
50. 11.02 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -5)


Average of 100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
avg of 100: 12.67

Time List:
1. 14.86 (3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
2. 12.47 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0) 
3. 13.92 (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0) 
4. 12.29 (-2, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/ 
5. 11.29 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
6. (8.68) (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/ 
7. 13.99 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, 5)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -4) 
8. 10.98 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-1, 0)/ 
9. 15.63 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 6)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2) 
10. 11.72 (-2, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
11. 12.91 (-3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
12. 14.06 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -2) 
13. (18.19) (-2, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1) 
14. 10.82 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
15. 9.48 (1, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4) 
16. 11.05 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/ 
17. 12.33 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(6, -4)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
18. 13.49 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/ 
19. 14.43 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
20. 16.24 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/ 
21. 12.71 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
22. 10.70 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
23. 11.28 (1, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
24. 14.27 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -3) 
25. 12.98 (-3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
26. 13.34 (3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1) 
27. 12.45 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
28. 13.79 (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4) 
29. 11.98 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
30. 15.49 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/ 
31. 13.31 (-2, 3)/(6, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4) 
32. 15.94 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4) 
33. 13.51 (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/ 
34. 10.49 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -5) 
35. 10.49 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0) 
36. 12.71 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(1, -3) 
37. 11.19 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
38. 10.04 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
39. 17.24 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
40. 13.15 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0) 
41. 15.62 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/ 
42. 14.38 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
43. 14.19 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
44. 11.25 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -4) 
45. (8.87) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
46. 11.83 (-2, 3)/(3, 6)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
47. 9.84 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1) 
48. 8.94 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/ 
49. 11.43 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
50. (19.53) (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/ 
51. 14.06 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4) 
52. 11.59 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
53. (18.25) (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
54. 13.15 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(-3, -4)/ 
55. 10.64 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -3) 
56. 11.16 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
57. 17.52 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -5) 
58. 16.48 (-5, -3)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
59. 10.55 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4) 
60. 11.54 (-5, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -2) 
61. 14.43 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-5, -4) 
62. 11.52 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -1) 
63. (8.17) (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
64. 15.25 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2) 
65. 13.43 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(4, 0) 
66. 10.81 (-3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
67. (8.64) (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
68. (8.20) (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3) 
69. 13.30 (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -4) 
70. 10.53 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, -2)/(2, -5)/(6, 0) 
71. 11.63 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/ 
72. 9.78 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1) 
73. 15.39 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0) 
74. 11.91 (4, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -4)/(6, -4) 
75. 12.34 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
76. 11.18 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
77. 13.89 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -1) 
78. 11.08 (-5, 6)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
79. 12.46 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
80. 15.57 (-5, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4) 
81. 12.77 (-2, -3)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
82. 14.87 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
83. 11.42 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0) 
84. 11.20 (4, 3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
85. 11.96 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0) 
86. 14.66 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
87. 9.76 (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4) 
88. 10.27 (1, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(5, 0) 
89. 12.17 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0) 
90. 10.92 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4) 
91. 10.63 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, 4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/ 
92. 13.13 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4) 
93. 11.02 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -5) 
94. 17.16 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 1)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
95. 9.87 (4, 3)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4) 
96. (19.66) (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0) 
97. 13.24 (-2, 3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
98. (17.74) (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
99. 13.17 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
100. 14.27 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(2, -3)


Also got a 10.01 and 10.00 average of 5, both on camera 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
avg of 5: 10.01

Time List:
1. 11.25 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -4) 
2. (8.87) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
3. (11.83) (-2, 3)/(3, 6)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
4. 9.84 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1) 
5. 8.94 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
avg of 5: 10.00

Time List:
1. 10.81 (-3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
2. 8.64 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
3. (8.20) (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3) 
4. (13.30) (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -4) 
5. 10.53 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, -2)/(2, -5)/(6, 0)


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 26, 2016)

Fairly decent 3x3 average of 12, .05 away from PB

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-26
avg of 12: 9.70

Time List:
1. (8.37) U2 B R L D2 F' L' D' R' B U2 L F2 R' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 
2. 9.96 B' F2 L' D2 F2 L' R B2 D2 B2 R2 D L B' L2 R B D U L' 
3. 9.33 L2 U' R U' R2 F' L' F' B D2 R' U2 B2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 D2 
4. 10.67 D L2 U R2 D' U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' L2 U F' L U L' D' L2 F 
5. 9.49 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 L' U' B' D' B' R2 F2 L B2 D' 
6. 9.54 R' U2 L' B2 L' U2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 U B' D' R F2 R' U' B' D2 R' 
7. (12.88) D F2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 L' F' U2 L' U2 R' F U' R' D' 
8. 8.71 D R2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U L D' F L' F U' R U' F' U 
9. 11.20 R F2 B D L' U R F R' L D2 F R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 
10. 9.65 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L' B' F L2 F2 D B' L U F2 
11. 9.14 F L2 B L' F' B R' B' U' L' F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 
12. 9.30 R U L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F D' R U B2 U' L2 F' D2


----------



## Kudz (Jan 26, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> edit: 0.3 improvement in 3500 solves!



That's super big improvement on your lvl isn't it?
gogo sub8


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 26, 2016)

Kudz said:


> That's super big improvement on your lvl isn't it?
> gogo sub8



Well those 3500 solves took well over 2 months I think... sub 8 seems so close yet so far....


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 26, 2016)

Got an AoFu, got a 6:52.40 7x7 PB single


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Well those 3500 solves took well over 2 months I think... sub 8 seems so close yet so far....



well i just got a sub 8 average of 100

*7.99*


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 27, 2016)

first clock solve, 1:12.97 lmao


----------



## RhysC (Jan 27, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> first clock solve, 1:12.97 lmao


lolwut

You should probably lube that thing


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 27, 2016)

RhysC said:


> lolwut
> 
> You should probably lube that thing



I literally figured it out on the spot.
I was told to do
1) solve cross
2) solve cross on other side
3) solve corners


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 27, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Fairly decent 3x3 average of 12, .05 away from PB
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-26
> avg of 12: 9.70
> ...



Lol I see so many people doing this "Fairly decent, 0.05 away from PB", how is that fairly decent? If it is nearly your PB, how is it just decent. Please people, stop doing this, if you are happy with an average, don't pass it off as not much just so people will think you're capable of soooo much more, because you aren't. This is just another way for people to show off, and it's very annoying.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well i just got a sub 8 average of 100
> 
> *7.99*



I'll call it right now, PDF beats Alex Lau officially by 2018.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 27, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> I'll call it right now, PDF beats Alex Lau officially by 2018.



I'm calling it right now, PDF gets a life, quits cubing, and goes to university officially by 2018.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 27, 2016)

7.128, 8.108, 7.468, 6.561, 7.376 = 7.324

Literally 0.001 from PB, annoying because I missed a really easy 1LLL on the 7.468 that ended up giving me the worse N perm.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I'm calling it right now, PDF gets a life, quits cubing, and goes to university officially by 2018.



I lol'd.
Which would be a greater accomplisment?


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 27, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Lol I see so many people doing this "Fairly decent, 0.05 away from PB", how is that fairly decent? If it is nearly your PB, how is it just decent. Please people, stop doing this, if you are happy with an average, don't pass it off as not much just so people will think you're capable of soooo much more, because you aren't. This is just another way for people to show off, and it's very annoying.



Sorry for double post, but many people, ( including me) have PBs that they feel could be MUCH better, but aren't because they messed up on something easy/simple. That is why a 'decent' time could be a PB, but not good.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Well those 3500 solves took well over 2 months I think... sub 8 seems so close yet so far....



I thought you meant global improvement XD
Also you can do it, show em Roux is kewl


----------



## Altha (Jan 27, 2016)

OH PB Single

12.20 B R2 U' B' L U2 D2 R L' D' L R2 B D' F D' B2 F L' U B L' D' B2 F'

y D' U' L' R' F//accidental x-cross

y' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//f2l 2
y' R U' R' U2 R U R'//f2l 3
U' L' U L//f2l 4

R' U' R U' R' U2 R//oll

U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2//pll

43/12.20=3.52 tps

Previous OH pb single was 15.07, thought it was a timer derp at first cos it was fullstep and a stupidly low time for me so I spent half an hour trying to reconstruct it and now I can rest at ease that it is indeed a pb for me


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 27, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Lol I see so many people doing this "Fairly decent, 0.05 away from PB", how is that fairly decent? If it is nearly your PB, how is it just decent. Please people, stop doing this, if you are happy with an average, don't pass it off as not much just so people will think you're capable of soooo much more, because you aren't. This is just another way for people to show off, and it's very annoying.



This entire thread is about showing off your cubing achievements.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 27, 2016)

So I am actually sub 15 after all



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-27
avg of 1000: 14.99

Time List:
1. 16.40 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 U2 B' U R U2 B' L B U' F D 
2. 16.10 R D' U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L B2 D F' U B D' F 
3. 15.23 U' L' U B D2 F' U' R' F R2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 
4. 13.12 B U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R D2 R F' D B L R 
5. (18.07) R D2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 F D B R' D' F R B2 R 
6. 15.07 F U B2 L B R' B2 R2 U R' U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 B 
7. 16.32 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 D' U' B2 R2 B' L' U F' L2 R B' D2 F' R2 
8. 16.62 D' L2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 R' U' B U B2 D' R' F2 L 
9. (18.59) B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D U L' F2 R' D F D' U B R B2 
10. 16.00 L2 B R2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 F' U B2 F' L D U R2 F 
11. 15.72 F2 D2 L' F R2 F2 U F' R F2 B2 U2 F L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' 
12. 15.32 U' R D' L' F' U B L' F' D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R F2 L' U2 L2 
13. 12.48 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B' R U' F' R2 D' R' U' B R' 
14. 16.74 F' R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B L R' B2 F D' L U2 
15. 15.28 R2 D B2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R' U' B' U2 B2 D L F R' B' 
16. (10.13) L2 F U2 B' R' B R L2 U F2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 
17. 15.73 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L R B' R' D' B2 U' R F2 D2 
18. 15.09 D2 R D' R D L' U' D2 B' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 
19. 12.80 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F U' F U2 L' B2 F R2 F L' 
20. 17.64 F D2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B F' D2 U' R' F' U2 B2 R B' U2 B 
21. 15.33 R' B2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L B' F D' R2 F R' F U R' U' 
22. (10.84) B' L' F' U' F' U B D' B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B 
23. 16.60 B' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F L2 D2 U L' R' B' L' F U L B D 
24. 14.76 R' L2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 F D2 B U2 L F2 R2 U B' U2 L 
25. 13.96 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' U2 B' L' B' D2 L D' L F' L' 
26. 14.70 R' U2 R2 D B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F R' D' F2 R2 B' R D' F' 
27. (18.47) L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 F' L' B2 R2 F' L F2 U' R D F 
28. 13.80 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D2 B D F' L D R U' B' L2 B2 F' 
29. 15.28 F2 U B' L U2 B' L2 D' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B L2 F' D2 B' 
30. 13.18 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F R2 D' U' L' D L2 D' U R 
31. 16.61 R F2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D R B F' R U' L R' D R' 
32. 17.68 L' U R' D2 F' U2 D' L U B' L2 F R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B D' 
33. 13.38 R' F R' L2 F L2 D2 B R L2 U L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U R2 D 
34. 15.34 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 B' D2 L' U' L R2 U2 B' L2 F2 
35. 12.60 U' D2 F' D2 L' U2 R' B' U F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' D R' 
36. 15.47 L' R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 F' R' U F2 D2 B' F D2 R U' 
37. 15.32 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' D' U' F R' F2 R' F' R' 
38. 16.07 B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U F' L' D U' L2 D2 R2 
39. (18.40) R' F R U R D' L2 F' R' F2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 D' B2 U' D' 
40. 15.42 F R2 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' L2 F' D2 L' R' F2 
41. 15.67 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B R F L' D F2 D U2 L' U 
42. (19.35) U F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F' L2 F U2 B2 L D' F2 L' R2 
43. 15.33 B R' F2 L B2 L B2 R F2 R B2 F2 U' R2 F R' F2 D' F' U2 
44. 17.24 L D2 B D2 B L2 B F2 D2 F' R2 B L' U2 F2 D' L R U R 
45. 13.16 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L R' U2 B2 R' D' U2 R B D2 R U' F' 
46. 14.88 L2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 B L2 D' F R2 B' R F' U' F2 R2 U 
47. 15.91 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 L' B2 F D' F' D2 U B R2 F 
48. (11.88) F D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' L2 F L' D' U2 R D' U 
49. 17.88 L F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 L R2 F' L2 D B2 L B 
50. 13.15 U B2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L' D2 U2 R' B' F' R' U F' D2 
51. 15.88 L2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 R' F' R' D R' D' B' D2 B2 L2 
52. 16.12 F R2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D R B2 L' R2 U R2 D' B' F' 
53. 14.97 D2 B2 U' R' B D' F L' D' F L2 U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 U B2 D F2 
54. 16.93 F B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B D L D F' D' B' R B2 
55. 14.52 F U2 B2 R B2 R' D L B' L2 D2 B U2 F B2 L2 D2 F' U2 
56. 15.79 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R' U2 B D' F U B L' D2 
57. 15.28 U' D2 L U2 R B L2 U' L2 B R2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B L' 
58. 16.12 B U L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L D B L' F R2 U L2 
59. 14.80 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B' D L' F L U2 R2 D R' B2 
60. 13.51 D2 L' B2 R B' L U2 D' F D L2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 B 
61. 13.16 B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D2 R2 U F D2 R B' 
62. 15.40 L2 F' U2 R' B2 U2 L' U' F U F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' 
63. (11.89) D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F' U B' F U B' L' F U' B 
64. 15.45 F2 L' U2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 U' B' L2 F D2 U' F2 L 
65. (18.98) U2 R2 F' U' L F R' B' L' U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U D R2 D' 
66. 16.89 U F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B L' R F D' U' L2 U B' 
67. 12.66 L B2 D B' R2 B U B2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 
68. (18.45) R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 B D F D B' U2 L' F L' R' 
69. 15.84 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U B' L' U' R U2 B' D2 F2 U L2 
70. 17.24 F' U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L' B' U B2 R U F2 
71. 13.50 F U R' D F' R2 F' U' F' U2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L 
72. 15.50 D F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' F R' F R D L B' D2 
73. 14.03 U2 L B R2 F2 L F' B' U F2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 
74. 14.44 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 U' R2 F' L' B L R2 U' L2 
75. 17.51 U2 B2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 B' D' U' F' L' D' F2 L2 R U' R2 
76. 13.56 L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D B R B' R' F U' L' R2 D' 
77. (17.93) U' L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 D B' L' R' U' R2 U2 R' B2 
78. 13.98 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 U B L2 U2 R' U2 
79. 13.63 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L D U2 F' L' R B' U' F' 
80. 16.57 L F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' U R F R2 D2 R U' 
81. 12.90 U' B' L F' B2 R2 U' F U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' 
82. 15.92 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 R' B' D U' F' R U' L' F' 
83. (10.87) F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' F' D2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L F2 
84. 17.57 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F R B R U' B F' L2 D 
85. 14.79 F' D2 R U R' L F B' U' F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 
86. 14.15 F2 U' R2 L' D B2 L2 B2 R' F L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 U' 
87. 14.85 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L F2 U L' R B' D2 B2 
88. 16.56 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D U2 F' D' B' L' F2 D2 L D L' U' 
89. 14.53 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U R2 L' U L2 R2 U B L U L 
90. 16.12 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B' D' R' B U' F L2 U2 F' R' 
91. 13.58 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F' U2 R' B' F U B U' L2 R2 D2 
92. 15.44 L U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R' F2 R B D' F' L' B2 F2 
93. 13.09 D L' D2 F2 R' L2 F L D' R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 F' 
94. 13.05 B2 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R B' D' U' B R' F U2 L F 
95. 14.16 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F D' U2 L U B U' R' U2 B' 
96. (11.53) L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L R U' F' L R D' F' L2 B' 
97. 12.57 B D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' R2 D' L' D' L' F2 D2 U' L2 R' 
98. 16.51 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' B' L F2 R' U' R' F2 D' U2 
99. 16.45 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B' L2 F D' L R2 B L F' U 
100. 16.03 B D2 B2 D2 B U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D U F' R2 B R D U' F2 R2 
101. 13.11 B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B D2 F R D2 F2 D B L B U F 
102. 14.34 B L2 B2 D B' U' D F2 L B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R 
103. (18.08) B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' L F2 R' B D' R2 U' L' R' F 
104. (11.53) R' F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' D F' U' R2 F2 L2 R B2 D2 
105. 14.19 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U F2 R' B' D2 L2 U L F R' D R2 
106. 15.79 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B F2 L U L' R D2 F' 
107. (12.13) F2 D B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L R2 D' B2 R' D' R2 B D 
108. (17.99) F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R B U L' R' F D L2 D' 
109. 17.52 R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D L F2 D' U2 L U F R2 D2 B' 
110. 17.83 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B' F2 U2 D R' F U R2 B' U2 B2 L' U 
111. 16.26 F2 D2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 B L2 F' U2 R' B' L2 F' D' R F2 D' B2 U' 
112. 16.53 L D2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 F R' B2 U' L2 R D' 
113. 13.66 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' D' R B2 R' D B D' R2 F 
114. 15.63 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' L' D R F2 R2 D' B F' L' U' 
115. 15.75 R' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 D B R F' R' F2 
116. 15.52 R2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 F2 L' F' D' U' F2 U2 R B2 U' F 
117. (18.35) B D R' F' L' B' R2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B 
118. 12.83 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B' D' U2 F2 R D L U' F2 
119. 13.58 D R2 L2 D2 F D2 L D B F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 U' L2 
120. 16.12 U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 D L B D' F' R2 D F2 R2 U' L' 
121. 14.54 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L F2 B' L2 B R D2 R' F L2 
122. 16.37 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 B F L U B' L2 U R' B' R2 
123. 15.82 L F U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 D' B2 L' D U2 L' F L' R 
124. 15.31 D L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R F U' L2 U B2 R' U' B2 F 
125. 15.88 U R' F' B' D B2 D R' D' L U F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 
126. 12.69 B F2 L' U2 L2 R' U2 R F2 R' D B F' U' R2 F' L D' 
127. 14.63 U' L2 D F2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 U' L' D' F L R' U2 R2 F' U' B' 
128. 14.44 U2 B L2 B L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 F' L B' L R' U' B U F R2 U 
129. (10.02) F2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F D' L F L R' U2 R' F' R 
130. 14.97 L' B2 R2 F L2 F D2 F' U2 F2 U' B' F' L B' L R B2 R 
131. 17.10 R D2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 F U R D2 R D F' L B2 
132. 15.84 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' R' D B' U B2 U B' F2 R' 
133. 13.32 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' D F' L' R' F2 U' B2 F D' 
134. (9.55) F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L' B' R' B' R U R' D2 F2 D 
135. 16.16 L F L D2 F' U2 F2 B' D' F2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' 
136. 13.04 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' B' F L' B2 L' U' R2 D' B U' 
137. 15.97 R' U F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L B L2 R U' B2 F' D2 
138. 13.40 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F L2 U2 B2 L B' U' B2 F' L2 U L2 B' U' 
139. 14.48 L2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 B' D' L' F2 L' D' F U2 L' B2 
140. 12.69 F' R2 D2 F D2 F D2 U2 F U2 F2 R F D' L B D' U2 R' U B2 
141. 13.62 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R B' D2 U2 L R2 D2 U' B' F 
142. (19.43) D' L2 F2 D2 F D2 B L2 R2 F R2 F2 L U' B R2 F' L' R' U2 B' 
143. 16.01 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D B' F' D R B L U2 B' D' U 
144. 14.24 U2 F U2 D L' U' D' B' U B2 L U2 F2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D 
145. 13.52 F L2 D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U F2 R D' L' R D2 F' R2 D B' 
146. 13.80 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' B2 F' D L' U' L U2 R2 
147. 14.43 D2 B' D F L' B' U' B D' R D L2 F2 D B2 D R2 L2 D' B2 U2 
148. 14.28 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R F2 R U2 R' D2 B R' F' U2 L' B' R U R' 
149. 15.74 U R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' R D B L2 D2 R D2 B 
150. 15.92 F' B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' L' B R2 F2 R' B2 
151. 15.62 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 U' R' B U' L2 D2 B' F2 L2 U L2 
152. 17.67 D B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U B L' R U' B2 R2 F' U R B' 
153. 14.12 F' L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U R B' L2 F2 U B' F2 R2 
154. 14.12 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 B' U' B2 L F L2 U2 B' U' L' 
155. 15.11 D2 F2 B U F2 L2 D L' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' 
156. 13.67 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F' D2 U B' U' R D' R2 U' L 
157. 15.38 F' D2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B' U' F2 L' F' U2 F2 R B R2 U' 
158. 17.35 L F2 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U L B2 R F' D2 B F2 D' L' 
159. 16.17 U2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 U' L F D2 R B' R' U2 F2 D' 
160. 15.32 B U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' D' U F D2 U B2 L' B U2 F 
161. 13.58 B L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F R' U B2 F U2 L2 R2 B L2 
162. 16.01 L' R2 B' L2 B L2 F' D2 F U2 B' R2 U' R' B2 U' F R U B2 L2 
163. (11.42) D R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' B D F2 D2 B F' L' B' F' 
164. 14.79 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 D R2 B' L R' B D2 B D' F' D2 R' 
165. 16.84 F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' R U2 B' F' L2 R' D B2 D 
166. 13.67 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R' F' L R U L F' R2 U' 
167. 13.06 F' R2 D U2 R2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R D U F' D2 R2 D' B2 R' 
168. 14.80 B L B2 L R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R' F2 D F2 U2 R B R F D' 
169. 14.38 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 L R2 D' F' L' R B' F' D' L B L 
170. 13.67 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 U F' L D' R' U R' D2 F2 D2 
171. 17.66 U D' F' R' L D' F' U2 F L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' D' 
172. (18.71) L F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 R2 U R2 F D2 U2 B U' R' B L' D' 
173. 14.71 F B2 L B2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 L D L B' R2 B2 L U2 B L' U 
174. 16.98 F' D F2 D2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 L' F R B' R2 B2 R2 
175. 16.72 R' D2 F2 R B U' R F U D2 F2 L B2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 
176. 17.26 F2 D2 B F2 D2 F R2 F U2 R2 F2 U R D F' D U F L D' B2 
177. 14.75 F R' B' U B' U R B2 L B F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 
178. 12.23 U' R2 U2 L2 U R' D' R' B2 D2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F R2 B2 U' 
179. 16.68 F R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 F' U' F R F' D L2 F' L D U R 
180. 17.84 R' U2 F' L2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 U F' R' D' U F' U B2 R 
181. 16.62 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 L' B F' U2 L F2 U' B2 U L 
182. 15.08 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2 B' L F2 D L F' L' B2 L2 B2 D 
183. 14.37 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 R2 F D2 F' L U' F' D2 F' L2 
184. 15.78 F' L2 B2 F2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B L D2 R' B' U R 
185. (12.05) F U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 L' B' L2 R2 D L' D L2 D 
186. 14.92 D2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 F' R2 F U' R' D' F2 U2 L2 U R' B2 F' 
187. 12.73 L D2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 D R B2 D B' U' R2 U' F' U' 
188. (12.03) D2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D F' L B R' D' B' F' L2 U' R2 
189. 17.51 L' F' U B D' B L2 U' R F2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 
190. 12.80 F B L U' R L2 B' L D R F' L2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B' L2 F2 
191. 15.00 L D F' U' D' R D2 B2 L U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U D 
192. 15.27 F2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 R' F' D F2 U' L' B' F U' L' 
193. 15.26 B2 U' B' R2 U R U D R' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' D2 R2 D 
194. 14.36 D' B' R2 B' D2 R' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 L2 U' 
195. 13.80 D2 B R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F' L U' B2 F2 L B F D2 B2 U' 
196. 15.81 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' D' U2 F U R F2 U R 
197. 13.39 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 B L2 D' U' R' 
198. 17.31 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 R U F2 R B U2 L B R B2 
199. 13.65 B2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L2 B2 U' F' R' F D' L2 U2 L' B2 F 
200. 16.19 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 L D2 L U2 F' U R B2 U2 R' U F2 R 
201. 15.04 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 B' L' F D2 U B' F U R2 
202. 16.47 L F U' F' L' B' U' F' D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U F' 
203. 15.00 D L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' U L D' R' B' F' L' F' R2 
204. 14.76 U' D2 L2 F' L D2 F D L B L2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 
205. 17.00 L D F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 D L' U L2 F 
206. 14.75 F' B' U' B' R L U' R2 D L' F' D2 R2 B U2 B' U2 F' U2 F R2 
207. 16.01 R D2 F U' D B L U B U' L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B 
208. 14.85 U F2 R2 B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' D' B2 L B2 F2 R' F2 
209. 17.46 D' F U F2 B2 U F' R2 D' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 R U2 L 
210. 16.38 U R2 F D2 L' D' F D F2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R U2 
211. 14.59 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 F2 L R2 B D L U2 L F2 R2 B' 
212. 14.71 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 D L' F R2 U B2 R2 
213. 16.93 R2 L' U L' F R U2 B2 D R2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 R' 
214. 15.29 R U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' D R2 D F R D2 F' 
215. 14.02 D2 R D L' U B U B2 L2 D U2 F' U2 B2 R2 F2 B' R2 B L2 D2 
216. 14.66 L2 D L2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B' L U2 R D' F2 D2 F R 
217. 14.29 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L' R F2 L2 B' D2 U L' R2 D R' D U' B' 
218. 15.32 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F' L U' B' R' F' L D2 L' D' 
219. 17.48 B R2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 U B2 L' F D' U2 L' R' B2 F' 
220. 16.50 L2 D2 F U D2 B' R' D R L B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' F2 
221. 16.39 F L' U D2 F R' U' D F' D B2 D2 R F2 U2 D2 R U2 L' F2 
222. 17.45 L2 F2 U F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' R' U2 B' R' F2 L' U2 R' D' U2 
223. 14.84 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' D' B' L' D B' F' R' U' F 
224. 15.30 B2 L' R' D2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U' B2 L' D B2 U2 R' B' U 
225. (11.00) U' D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R F2 L D' B' D2 U2 L2 B R B 
226. 12.31 R2 F L2 F U2 L2 B L2 D2 B' U' R' B2 R' U F R2 U L2 R2 
227. 12.89 D' B2 L F' R2 L B' U' R' F2 U D F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D 
228. (18.97) U' B U2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L' B2 R' D' F' U' B D' R2 
229. 12.90 R' B2 D U F2 D' R2 U R2 U' B D2 R' U R F D L2 F' 
230. 14.70 U' R2 U2 R2 D R' F' U2 R' F2 U F2 D L2 U2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 
231. 14.15 R' B R2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 D U R D L F2 L' R2 D2 
232. 13.52 D2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 D' L F' L U L' U2 B2 
233. 16.67 U R' B2 R2 U' L' B' D R' U' R2 D F2 D B2 D B2 L2 
234. 15.24 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R2 F R' U F' L' B' F U F U2 
235. 14.35 L' D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U L U B' F' U2 F R' U2 
236. 16.69 D2 L' D2 B2 R L' D L B' U R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 L 
237. 15.60 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R U' F U R2 D2 F2 R' D R 
238. 16.15 B2 R B2 L U2 L' U2 L U2 R' F' L B' R2 D L U' L' U' R2 
239. 17.44 D' R' B2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' U' L F' R D U F2 L' 
240. 13.34 L B2 D B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 L U' B' D' L2 F U' B F2 
241. 15.39 U' L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D B R F R D' L D U 
242. 15.07 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D F U' F2 U' L R' D2 U F L' 
243. 15.14 U' F2 U2 L U2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L B' R2 U' F R' D2 R' B' D' 
244. 14.68 F U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B U2 F R2 F R' F D2 L R D B2 U2 L U 
245. 12.29 L' R2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F D2 F L' B2 D F' D' U' L2 B 
246. 12.46 R2 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L F L' B' L' U' B2 D2 L2 
247. 13.08 L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 F' R' B' D R U2 L' D2 L2 U2 
248. 16.13 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D U L2 U2 R' B' F R B2 R D' F U R 
249. 14.76 L2 F' D2 B U2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U' L' R D' B' F' D2 F L' F' 
250. 14.63 D2 L F2 R D2 L2 R' F2 L2 R' B2 U' B2 L' U' F' R' D R' D 
251. (18.59) D L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F U' L R' D R' F U R' B2 
252. 16.65 R D R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D B' D' R' B' D' L2 D2 B' F2 
253. 15.76 U2 F L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F R U B R F L B R2 U' R' 
254. 16.78 B' D R2 L F U2 D2 F' R L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 L B2 D2 B' 
255. 13.10 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 F D' R2 U L' U' B2 U L U' 
256. (18.12) U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D B U' L D' F2 D' R' B' L R' 
257. 16.01 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 B R2 B2 L D' F' L2 R2 F2 D2 
258. (17.97) D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R' D U2 L D R2 F' U2 
259. 15.16 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' L U' B D2 B' L' R2 D' B2 
260. 15.32 U D2 F D2 R2 B2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U' R F D' B' F' D2 F U' 
261. 14.31 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 R F2 L' B2 D R D2 R2 B' F U R' F 
262. 13.31 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R D U' L' B2 L2 D B' U' 
263. 16.34 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' L' D' B' R2 F D' U' F L D 
264. (10.76) F' B2 U R2 B2 U R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 R U R' U' L D' B' L 
265. 15.19 B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L' U' F U' B U2 R2 U R' F' 
266. 14.47 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 F' R' B' U F' D B D L U2 
267. 15.63 L F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D2 F' D F2 R' D B' F' U R 
268. 17.89 U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L U2 L' D B U2 F' D' L R' 
269. 15.91 U2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 B' U2 R' B2 U' B' F' D' F R' 
270. 17.00 R' F' R U2 F B U B R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 F' 
271. 17.88 F2 U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B R F' D L D U' L2 D2 F2 
272. 15.19 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L2 U2 D' B R' U L' U' F2 R 
273. 16.48 D2 B' U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 B D U R F L2 B' F2 L2 D2 R' 
274. 13.81 D' R D' F2 D' F2 B U B U2 R B2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 
275. 14.76 D' L2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 F D2 B2 D' R F L' R D2 F2 U' R 
276. (18.76) D2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' F R U L U2 F2 U' L2 D2 
277. 16.85 L2 U L' F' B U' F' B2 L2 F' R U2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L 
278. 12.39 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B' R2 F' L D' R2 B' F2 U' L 
279. 17.12 B R2 L U2 R D' R2 D' B' R F2 D2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
280. 13.52 F' R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B R D' F' U L' U F R 
281. 16.37 L R2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U B2 L2 U B L' D2 U2 B' F' L F2 D 
282. 14.54 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B L F' D' R2 U2 L U B' U' 
283. (11.44) R F' R2 U F' R2 D L2 B L2 D2 R2 U' B2 U D2 R2 F2 
284. 16.99 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 B D2 L' U F2 R' F D' R2 B L2 R 
285. 13.24 U B' F2 R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' D F2 L' D' L R2 U B' 
286. 13.43 F2 D2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U B' R U F R D' L' D2 U' R2 
287. 16.25 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R' F' D' L2 B2 R B F2 R2 U' 
288. (12.12) U' B R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 B' D2 F' D L2 U' F' U2 L D2 B L2 
289. 14.41 U2 B R2 B D2 B' L2 B R2 B' U L2 B D R' B L2 D' U' R 
290. 14.20 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 D' F' R B2 R2 U' F2 
291. 14.08 R' D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 R B2 F2 L F L B' F R B L D' U' B' 
292. (11.76) L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 D' F' U' B' F' L' D2 L U 
293. 14.65 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B R' U' R B2 R F2 L2 D' U' 
294. 13.56 D B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L B R2 D L2 U L2 U R' F 
295. 16.28 L' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 F U2 B2 L2 D L F2 L2 F 
296. 17.78 R2 U R2 B' R U' L U F2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 B L' 
297. 14.60 F R2 F R' D L' U2 D' B U L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U 
298. 13.62 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 U' R F' L F2 D B2 L2 R2 
299. 13.68 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F U2 F L' F D L U2 R' B' U' L U2 
300. 15.64 U F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 F D U2 F2 D' R' U2 R' D2 U 
301. (22.08) F2 L' F2 B U' L D2 R L' B U F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U' 
302. 14.93 B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B F L B' D' F U2 B U 
303. 13.98 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L' U B' F2 L B L' F2 R' 
304. 15.79 L' U2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R' U R' B2 L2 R' B' R U2 L2 
305. 14.53 R2 D2 B' L' F R L U D R' U L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 D R2 D' 
306. 16.77 L' R2 D2 R2 U R2 D F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R D' B2 D L' F D L 
307. (20.09) D' L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B' U' F L' D' F L R' U 
308. (18.19) B' F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 U' B' F2 D2 L R' D U' 
309. 15.68 F' B L2 U' R F B L U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 U 
310. 15.47 F2 L2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F L F2 D R' D2 U2 F L2 
311. (11.53) F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L B2 F2 R' B' U' L2 B U R' 
312. 14.96 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D U' F R2 D' L' B2 L' F L2 
313. 13.23 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B U' R' B' L2 R F2 D R D' 
314. 17.12 L F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B' R2 U B2 F' R' B F' L' 
315. 15.89 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F U2 L' B2 L F2 R' B' L2 U' 
316. 16.68 U2 F U2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F L' U' B2 D' R2 U F R' F2 
317. 12.44 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 B U' R2 F' D2 B R' F R2 
318. 12.93 F L2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R B' D' U L2 B' F' L' D' R2 
319. 17.89 B2 D B R L F' U D2 F' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 L' U2 F2 R 
320. 16.52 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' B' R F D' B' F2 D' R' D' R 
321. 15.86 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 B D2 F' L U R' F D 
322. 16.29 R B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 L' F' R F L2 B' D2 B2 D B2 L' 
323. 15.94 B2 R F2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' R2 D' B' U2 F' R' U L2 F2 R 
324. 15.79 D' F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' F D R D' L2 R' B 
325. 12.43 B' D' L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 F R' D' B' R' U L' B R2 
326. 16.75 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 U' F2 L' D L' R' U2 F' L D2 
327. 15.82 B' F2 U2 L F2 R' F2 L F2 D2 U2 L2 B L F D L' B2 R U' F' 
328. 13.62 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L F2 R' F2 L2 F D F' L2 B' U R F' L' 
329. 17.15 U B R' U R2 D' L2 B' R L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 
330. 13.45 R L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B' L' U L D U2 R B2 F2 
331. 14.97 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L' R2 U' B' U' B' D2 R' F L2 R2 B 
332. 14.23 D' L2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F U2 L' F2 D' F' D2 F2 U' B' 
333. 13.25 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R B' F' U B2 R2 F' R F' L 
334. 16.20 F' D' F U F' U2 L' B F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F 
335. 13.20 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' L B' L2 B' R' D R2 U' B' U 
336. 17.26 U' B2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L U R D L2 U B' L B2 U2 
337. 16.13 R' F D2 B R F' B R U2 F D2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 
338. 15.83 D L2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' F' L2 D L' U L B2 R' F L' 
339. (18.59) D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 D' B L' B U2 F' U' L' U L2 D 
340. 17.47 F' D' B2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B' L' B' R' U2 B D R U2 
341. 13.47 U2 F' R' D2 F R L D F2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 R U2 R2 L' B2 U' 
342. 15.48 B2 D' R' B2 L' U R' L2 F R' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' 
343. 14.77 U2 L' B R2 D2 B D' B' R U2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U B2 D R2 
344. 13.46 R B U D' R F' U' D' F R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 B2 D 
345. 13.28 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B L2 B' L2 U2 L' D F2 R' U' 
346. (19.38) F' R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D B' R' F2 D F L' R' U 
347. 15.27 L' F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R D2 R F D2 L2 B2 F L2 
348. 14.62 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' D' R U2 L D' L' U B' R 
349. 15.24 R' B L2 U2 D' R' F B2 D' B' U2 F L2 F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' D 
350. 16.88 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B F D2 R2 F U R B F' D2 R D2 U' F D' R2 
351. 16.37 R2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 R U2 L' U B L2 R' F U L' 
352. 15.27 F D' U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F L' F2 D' U' L' F 
353. (11.80) B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B' U2 L' D2 U L' B2 D2 B' F' 
354. 14.76 L2 D R2 F2 D U R2 U F2 U' F2 L D U2 F R' D' L D2 U2 F' 
355. 15.28 D B2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 U L2 B U2 F L2 F' R F D R' 
356. (18.53) U2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U' B' R2 F' D' F L' R D' B 
357. 15.13 U2 B' R2 L' U' B' L' F' R' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 D2 
358. (18.13) L2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' U' L2 D U' F' R B2 D 
359. 12.75 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D L B2 R2 F D' L B2 L2 F R2 
360. 14.48 L' R2 U2 B U2 F D2 B2 R2 B F' L2 D L' F D L R U' L R' 
361. 16.79 F' R' L B' D L U L D2 R F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 
362. 13.07 R2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 F' L2 R' B F' U' B U2 B L 
363. (18.77) D' F2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R U2 F U B R2 D2 R F 
364. 15.68 F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D U F2 D' F2 L D' R' U R U F R2 B' R 
365. 13.32 R2 D' B D2 R U' L' U' D' B' R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 
366. 13.07 R' F2 L D2 F2 L' R B2 U2 R' B2 D U R' B' D' B' D' R' D2 
367. 13.47 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 B' R' F2 L' D B' D2 U2 L2 R' 
368. 15.12 U2 F' D2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 R' D' B U' F' R2 B' D U2 L' 
369. 17.15 L R2 F' L2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R D' L2 B2 L2 R' F2 
370. 15.56 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L D' L2 F2 L' F' R B2 R B D' 
371. 16.41 B' U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' R2 U R2 U' R U2 B 
372. 15.56 D' F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' U2 F R U B' D F' R B 
373. 16.72 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R F L2 B D F' L F2 L' R 
374. 13.74 R B2 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 B R U B' L B L F' U' 
375. 16.12 U2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R B' U2 L U2 F U' L2 
376. 15.24 R' D U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F' R B L2 B U' R2 U' 
377. 14.41 B D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R U2 B' L' F R' B2 U 
378. 17.78 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 R2 B' R2 F D2 L' D' R' U' R D' R U F 
379. 16.56 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R B D2 F' L' F' U2 B' R D' 
380. 15.46 B2 D' F' B' R' D' R2 U R' F D2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F L2 
381. 15.21 D' R2 U2 F U' R' F2 R B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U F2 D L' 
382. 14.88 L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' F2 B' L' R' B D2 F U' F U' F R' 
383. 15.03 L B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B F2 L' B F R' U' F2 R' 
384. 12.69 F' D R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 L D U F U2 R 
385. (19.42) B2 U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' F D U' L B F' 
386. 13.88 R F L2 F' L2 U2 B F D2 F' L2 U2 L' B D B2 U2 R B F2 U 
387. 12.73 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 F R2 L F U L U F2 U' R F2 
388. 13.24 U B2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L D F' L2 R2 D2 L' B2 U 
389. 15.39 L' B' L2 F2 U2 B L' B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' D' 
390. 12.48 D2 B L D2 R' B R' L2 D R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R 
391. 17.52 B U' B U2 L2 B R' L2 D' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 R' F2 
392. 14.98 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' D' L' D2 U' F' L2 
393. 14.72 D2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 L F2 R D2 U' L2 U' B' F2 U' L' B U2 F' 
394. (11.68) U' F R2 D B' L2 F D2 L R2 U2 F L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 B2 
395. 16.43 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F L2 R' F D B' L2 U' F' D2 R U 
396. 15.12 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 U R2 U2 L B U2 R B2 D R2 B2 D2 R 
397. 14.79 R' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 L' U' F' R B' F L' F D 
398. 15.36 F' D2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 B' D' B2 F' L2 B' F2 R' B 
399. 12.32 D2 L2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B' L' B U2 F' L2 B R2 F 
400. (18.36) L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U2 L2 D F2 U2 F' R U2 F L2 U' R F2 L D2 
401. 13.61 F L2 B R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 D L' B L' R2 B D' F L U' 
402. 13.29 F R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 D' L2 B L D L R2 U' B2 F 
403. 15.15 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 L' U2 B' L D2 B U R' 
404. 12.96 R2 L' D B' L F' D2 B' D2 L D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 
405. 13.39 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R' D' B2 R2 F U' R2 B' L2 
406. 13.56 B F2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' F' U' L2 R D' B 
407. 16.96 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 B U R2 U' L' B' F' U' R F' 
408. 15.51 L F' B U R L' U' L2 D' B2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 
409. 14.11 F2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' L B2 L' U B L2 R' B R' D' 
410. 16.16 D R F2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F' L' F R B R' U2 R' 
411. 15.78 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 L B' R2 B2 U' B' L' U F L' 
412. 13.72 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L F' L2 B L2 U' L R U 
413. 15.32 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 F L2 F R' F' D R D' F2 L2 F' D' 
414. 13.84 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 D' U2 B D2 R B' L' B' R' B2 D' U' 
415. 14.16 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R B F' L U' L2 D2 L F2 R' 
416. 13.09 D' L2 F R' D' R L' D R B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R 
417. 15.93 B U' L B L' B R' U2 F' R F2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' 
418. 14.40 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' U' F D' L B D' F U' 
419. 15.72 R' B' D2 L2 B D' L B L' D2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 
420. (12.17) F2 U' R2 U L2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 B' L' F' R D' R' F' L' B L' 
421. 17.18 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R F D2 B' R U2 R' U R 
422. 16.70 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B D2 R B L B2 D R U R2 F 
423. 15.68 U2 L B2 F2 L F2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 D U' L B' L' B F' R' F 
424. 12.90 D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F U' F L2 B' R2 U' R' D F2 U 
425. 13.95 B D R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U F2 B' R' F L U F2 L' F' D B' 
426. 14.22 F' U2 L2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 R' D' F' D2 U L2 B' L' B 
427. 16.81 F R2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 R' D U2 F' R2 D' F2 R F2 D 
428. (12.07) D2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 F' L2 D F R' B L' U2 F' U 
429. 16.68 R' U' L2 U R2 U2 F' L B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F' 
430. 14.71 R' U2 F R2 D L B2 U2 F L' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 
431. 15.67 U2 L2 F D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D' R F' D2 R2 D' U R B' R 
432. 15.81 B2 U2 F2 D' L D' F' D U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L' 
433. 16.69 D' R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B' F D2 L2 R' D' L B2 D B' D U F 
434. 15.88 F D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U' R2 U L B2 D' B L D2 U 
435. 15.32  R2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F R D2 F L2 U' L F' U' F U2 
436. 14.44 F' D F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R' D2 F2 R' F' R' D F2 L' 
437. 13.40 F2 L2 F2 L F2 L B2 L' R2 B U2 F' U L2 B F' L' D2 F2 
438. 16.76 L' D F' D2 L2 F2 D' L' D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B 
439. 15.20 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B F L' F' D' B2 F' D2 F2 R2 
440. 15.01 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F D2 R2 L B' L B2 L' R2 D' B2 L U 
441. (18.68) D B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 B' L' R2 B2 R' F2 D L2 R U' 
442. 16.26 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 F D B' F R D B' L' F 
443. 13.92 B2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 U R2 U2 R' D2 R' D' R2 F 
444. 14.68 R' D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L R U2 L2 D' F D2 L2 F' L U' R' B D2 
445. 16.90 F2 D B R' F U B' R B L U R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 
446. 16.76 D' U2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R D2 L B2 L' U B' L2 B2 F' R' U L' 
447. 15.04 F D' L' D2 L' B' D R D' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 
448. 15.56 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D U' L2 D' F R' U' B' R' B L' D2 F' R2 F 
449. 12.94 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 U' F L2 F L' B L' B' L U' 
450. (11.19) L' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F L' U F' D' B2 R' B2 F' 
451. 17.19 B D2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 L B R' B' F' D' F2 
452. 17.06 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U B2 R2 L' B2 U B' R D L2 U2 R2 
453. 15.36 D' B2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D L' D2 F' U2 L' B' R2 D' 
454. 15.43 F2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R D B R' F D' 
455. 14.71 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 R' F' D2 L' F2 D' R2 F' 
456. 14.32 F D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B F' L' U' F2 R B' D U 
457. 16.44 L2 F U' B2 U' R' B D' R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R 
458. 16.79 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 D' F' R D2 B' L D' U' L2 
459. 15.41 R' F2 R B2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R F L' B R' D F2 U' R2 
460. 16.34 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B' D2 R2 D' B' D2 L D' U' F2 
461. 14.88 U' F' R2 U2 F B2 U' B' U' F2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L' 
462. 17.25 B' U B2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R' U' F L' D F L F2 L' 
463. 13.65 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D R' F' U' L' D' F' R' F2 D2 L2 U' 
464. 14.30 L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 R B D2 L D F L2 R' U2 L 
465. 16.62 R' B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 L U2 F2 U F' D2 B F2 D' U B2 L D2 
466. 12.84 R2 B U F R L F2 L2 D' R' B2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 F2 R2 
467. 15.39 R F2 L U2 L' F2 L R U2 D B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 
468. 13.95 B' D2 F D2 R2 B F2 R2 B' U2 F R U2 L' D' L' F' U B' R' B' 
469. 14.30 F' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 F D2 U2 R D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R' F' 
470. 13.68 U' B2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B U' R' U L' D' F2 R' 
471. 15.03 U' F2 U' R2 D B2 D B2 L2 D U B U F2 L F U' L' D2 U R 
472. 14.72 F' R2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L' B D' U2 F R2 U' R F' 
473. 17.18 D R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U R U2 B2 U B' F2 D2 R B' 
474. 14.12 B2 R' F2 U' F2 B L' F2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B2 L 
475. 16.41 U2 B R2 F2 L F' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L 
476. 16.07 R2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 L' D2 F R' D' B L' R' B2 U2 
477. 16.39 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B U B R' F' D R2 F' D' F2 
478. 12.29 D' B2 L2 R2 U F2 D R2 D L2 F D U' L' R2 B L' F R2 D2 
479. 14.56 L' U2 L U' L U R D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 
480. 15.96 F2 L U2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' B R U R B2 R D' F' D R 
481. 14.57 L2 B L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F' U B2 L D2 F' U F L' R' D 
482. 17.04 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 B2 F L2 B R2 U' B L' U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 
483. 14.76 U2 B R2 B R2 D2 B U2 B' U B' L' D2 R D2 B U' R' B' 
484. 13.01 R U D2 R F2 U L U B' R2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 
485. 14.95 R D2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B L' B D2 B L' B D' R' F2 
486. 15.53 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 U B F2 D' R' F R2 
487. 17.21 F' R2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 F R2 U2 B R U' R2 D B2 F' R F2 L U 
488. 15.10 B D' F2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 L' U' R F R' U B' D2 B 
489. 15.43 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B' L R' D U' L' F' U' R' 
490. 15.37 F U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 B U2 F' L R B' L2 F R2 D B2 D' R D' 
491. 15.06 B D' B R L F' L F D R2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 
492. 14.47 B D2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U F R B2 D L' F R' B D' 
493. 13.78 B' F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L U B2 F D2 B R B2 D' 
494. 12.53 L' U B' D2 B' L D' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 F' R 
495. 16.68 B' U F B' U2 L2 F R' U' D R U2 R2 L U2 R F2 U2 F2 R' 
496. 14.24 D F R' U' B' R2 L F' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 F' 
497. 15.07 L U2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 B R D L2 D B' U R D2 
498. 16.75 D' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F L' D B R' D' L D' F' D 
499. 15.87 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U F R D B' F D B' U' B2 
500. 14.68 L D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 D' L2 D2 B F2 R U2 R2 
501. 14.99 U2 B R2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D B' L2 F2 L F2 D' L2 U' 
502. 15.88 D' B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R D' F D2 L B R2 U2 L2 U 
503. (18.03) F2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F L2 R F' U' L D B L' F L' F2 
504. 15.04 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' B2 L D2 U F2 R' U2 F R' F 
505. 13.89 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 F' L' U' F2 U R' D2 U F L2 
506. 13.70 B' U L D2 B2 U2 B L' U2 F D' L2 U R2 L2 U' D' L2 
507. 13.50 R2 D' U B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D R2 B L2 B' R F U L' R' U2 F 
508. 16.43 L2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U F2 D' L' D' L2 D' U R 
509. 15.00 U' F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 R F2 U' R2 U' F' L B2 
510. 14.30 L B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 F L F D2 B' D2 U2 F2 
511. 13.98 R' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D R B2 L F' R2 B' U F' D' B' 
512. 14.91 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D U2 F2 D' F' R' F2 R B L' U' R F2 
513. 14.08 F' D F' L B R2 U F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R 
514. 16.25 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F U2 L B2 R' F' R' D' F' U2 
515. 12.71 R F' R B L2 B R2 U R2 B2 U2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 
516. 15.58 B D2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B' F' L2 U R' F2 D2 F2 D R D L2 B' 
517. 13.19 D B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 R B U L2 F2 L D L2 D' L' 
518. 13.90 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D U2 L' B' F D' L2 B' F U' B' D 
519. 14.97 B L2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L F D2 B R2 U2 L' D2 L' 
520. 14.64 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 R2 D B' L' R D L' R D' B' 
521. 14.71 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 L' D' F U2 R' D2 R' D F' U' 
522. 15.29 D2 F2 D2 R F2 R' B2 L R2 D2 U2 F' L' D B R B' U' B D R' 
523. 14.92 F' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B' D2 F' D2 R D' B2 D' F 
524. (18.60) D' F2 R2 F L2 B' F' L2 U2 B R2 U2 L F D' B' D' R' U B2 
525. 16.68 U F2 R2 L2 U' L' B' D2 F R' U2 L U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' L' U2 
526. 15.16 R2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B D' U2 L' U R2 B' R2 D2 L' 
527. 14.26 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B D2 L' B2 F2 U L' B2 F' R2 
528. 14.66 F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 B' D2 R2 L F R2 F' D U' B2 L' U' B 
529. 17.21 B' U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 R B L2 F' R2 U F D 
530. 14.05 L D2 F2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' U R' F L2 B2 R2 B 
531. 14.40 L U2 B F U2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' U' F2 D B' R B D2 L 
532. 14.57 L U2 F U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' L D' F' U2 L2 U' R' U 
533. 14.82 F L2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R B2 L B2 R2 U' R D' L2 B2 F U' B' U' 
534. 14.37 F2 R U L F L2 U2 R' L2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 L2 
535. 14.32 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' R F2 D' F2 U' L' U B2 D 
536. 14.26 B2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 R U2 B L F R2 F2 D' F' L2 
537. 14.81 U' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U L' B' D' R2 D' U' L R B R2 
538. 15.16 D L2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 U2 B' D2 F D' L D' R' U' L' B' F 
539. 14.39 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R' D2 F U2 F' R' U2 L U B' 
540. 16.03 B U' F2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 D' B' L' R U' L U F R 
541. 16.09 D' F2 U' B' U2 R' U R2 U' L' B2 L D2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 
542. 15.56 L' F2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' B R' F2 D2 L' R' D B2 R' 
543. (11.20) F U2 L' R2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 R D2 B2 D' L2 U' L R' U' R2 F L 
544. 12.58 B2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L B' D' R' D2 F D U' L2 D 
545. 12.77 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U L D B D2 R2 F2 L D' 
546. 14.33 L D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F R' D' L U F U F2 R 
547. 16.98 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L' D2 F D2 B L U2 L2 D B 
548. 13.77 D B2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 L R B' L F D U' B' R' B2 
549. 14.56 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' D B F U' B' U' L' U L2 R2 
550. 15.70 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B L2 B' L' F2 R' D F' L2 R 
551. 14.99 B' D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B F L' D R2 B2 U R' B 
552. (18.80) B' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 F' L' U' R2 D2 U 
553. 13.52 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B U L F' U F' D2 F' D' 
554. 14.10 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B D2 U2 L' D2 B' F2 L' D R' B2 U 
555. 15.78 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 F' D B2 R B2 U' F' D R' D' B' 
556. 15.65 R' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 R' B' D' B' F L' U2 B' 
557. 15.29 B' U' F2 B' R' F' U' F2 R' B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 
558. 15.03 R' U2 L D2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D R2 B2 D' R' U F' D U2 F 
559. (11.53) L2 B' L F' L F2 L2 D' B D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 
560. 16.02 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' B' R2 U L' R U2 F D2 R2 B' 
561. 16.07 B' U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F' R U2 L B2 U B U2 F2 
562. 14.26 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F R' D B F' L D L U' L 
563. 16.22 L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D R2 L' B2 R2 B R2 U2 B' L' R2 B' 
564. 17.03 L F2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B R2 U2 F' D2 R' D2 F2 D' B2 F' U F' R' 
565. 15.63 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U L' R2 U B2 U F L U L' R2 
566. 15.45 B R L2 U2 D' R' B2 U' B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 R' 
567. 14.86 B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D B L' B' R B2 U2 F D' U R2 
568. (18.06) B2 D2 L U2 L F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' D F' U' L' B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 
569. 16.97 B' L2 F2 L2 D B L D' F L2 F' R2 F U2 D2 L2 B D2 B' D 
570. 15.75 U' F D' R L2 U' F' L B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 
571. 14.84 U2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L' D' R2 F R' F2 R' U2 L2 
572. 14.45 R2 B D' B U2 F L' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 D 
573. 15.05 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 F R B' L U B D2 B2 L2 B' 
574. 13.85 R' B2 U F2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R U' B' R2 D B F D U 
575. 16.04 U F2 B R' F U2 L2 D B' R L2 F2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L2 
576. 16.41 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' D' R2 F L2 R U2 B' L' U' 
577. 16.08 L' U' F2 D' R U2 F' L2 F' L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 
578. 13.40 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U R D2 F' D2 B2 F R' D' L' 
579. (11.34) B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 R B2 R' B R' F' D2 R2 D R' F2 R2 D 
580. 16.26 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' L' D' B R' B2 L F2 U2 
581. 17.08 R' U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B F' R' D2 U' R B2 D R 
582. 13.91 D2 F' D2 B L2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 R' U L2 F2 D' L' R' D R 
583. 15.75 U' L' B U' L B U L F U2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 F' D2 L 
584. 13.37 R L2 F R' U R' B' D2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F2 
585. 14.83 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D F' L2 F2 L' R' B' D L D2 F2 
586. 13.67 R F' R2 L' F U2 L D' L2 F D2 R2 F' B' R2 F' L2 B' R2 U' 
587. 17.87 F R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 B L2 F D B2 D2 B R' F' D' U2 F' 
588. 14.60 B2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 D R' D F2 R B L' R' 
589. 16.27 F' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F L' R2 F2 R D' U' R F2 U' B2 
590. 16.31 L' D L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 U L2 B' U2 R B' D2 B' D2 L B 
591. 15.61 U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R' D' F' L D2 U F' D L2 D2 L' 
592. 16.80 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 R' B' U' B' L F D' U' B2 F' 
593. 12.32 F R2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B' D R2 U' R' F' L' B U2 R D' 
594. 16.26 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D B' D2 L U2 L' U L2 R 
595. 16.47 L2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B R' U' F2 R2 F' L' B2 U F2 
596. 14.56 F2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 L' R B F U L' F' R2 D' F L2 R 
597. 16.25 U2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F U B' R D2 R' U2 B R U 
598. 15.59 D R2 D2 R B U R2 B L F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L F2 R2 F' 
599. 14.38 D2 R' L2 F' R2 B R D' R U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 D' L2 B2 
600. 12.68 B' D2 L U R2 B L2 B' U' B U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B U2 B2 L2 
601. 14.01 L B2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F R D2 B U L R' B L2 R 
602. (11.66) F L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' D U2 L' R U L R2 F' R' F2 
603. (20.68+) D B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 U L' B2 R' D2 R B' R U' B R2 
604. 14.84 B F2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 B D' F' L2 R D2 L' D' 
605. 15.61 F D2 B' U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R U F D' F' R2 D R U 
606. 16.75 D2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B U' B2 U2 L' B' L2 D B2 U 
607. 13.63 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 R' D2 F U B2 D R' F D' L' 
608. 14.89 R' U F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R F' D F' U' B2 U' B' 
609. 15.08 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' U' B2 R' D2 B D2 L B 
610. 14.94 F R L2 F2 D R2 B L B U2 L D2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' 
611. 13.51 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R F2 B' U' R' D U2 F R2 B2 U R2 
612. 13.16 D' B' D2 L2 U L' F' U2 L U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' 
613. 14.05 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R D2 B U B2 L U2 B' R' F 
614. 15.90 B U2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B' L' R D' F L R' 
615. 13.18 B' L2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F R U2 B U' F' R D' B' R2 
616. (DNF(11.76)) F U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L' D F U R2 F' U F U2 
617. 13.23 L D B R' B2 R' D B D R B2 R L F2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R 
618. 17.49 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F D2 U R F D' B D2 U' L' R' D' 
619. 16.43 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B' R D' U' F D2 R2 F D R' 
620. 13.84 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R F D' B2 U L F2 U2 F' U' 
621. 16.79 D B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 R U F D' B2 D L B' U' F' 
622. 16.67 L' B D' L F' D2 R' F' U' F L2 F' R2 F R2 F L2 F2 
623. 13.14 B2 U2 F B2 R' L D B L' D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 
624. 13.64 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 R' D2 F2 U L2 B L F2 U' B U' L2 
625. 15.75 B' R2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' R U' F U' B' D' U2 B' L2 R2 
626. 16.69 D' B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L R2 U' L2 F' D U R' B L 
627. 14.81 R' L' B' R D L2 F2 R D F' U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 
628. 14.93 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 R F' U' B D L F' D' R' U2 
629. 17.17 R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 L B' L U2 F' D B2 L' D2 
630. 17.37 D2 R B2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F U B2 R2 U L B' F' U' R 
631. (10.60) F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 D B U' F L' F' L 
632. 16.89 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' F' D F R F' D R2 B2 F' R' 
633. (12.17) F' D' R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 B' R U' B2 L U' F2 
634. 14.51 B2 U F' B L2 D R' B2 U L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 B U2 B2 R2 
635. 14.89 B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 R' D F L2 U L2 R2 B D F' 
636. (18.37) B R U' L U D B U R' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' B 
637. 15.57 R' B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 U' L2 R B' R' D 
638. 15.85 R2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 R' F2 B' L2 F' U L' U' R U B F2 
639. 17.93 B L' B2 R B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 B U' B' R2 D' R2 F L' U2 
640. 14.37 U2 R' U2 B L' U F D U2 F2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R B 
641. 14.46 R' F' U' D2 L B2 R' F2 U D2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F B2 U2 R2 
642. 13.10 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F' U' F D R U' F L U F' 
643. 15.64 U' L U' F2 U' B D' R' B' R' F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 
644. 14.50 L' D2 L' F' R2 L' U' R D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R 
645. 16.69 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 D' F2 U' R' U L2 D' F D' 
646. 16.53 F2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 B F2 L' D' U' L' R D2 B' 
647. 12.88 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' L B2 L2 D' L B' R2 D 
648. 12.73 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U L R' B R2 U2 F2 U' R' D 
649. 15.11 F D2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 F' L D2 L D' U F' D2 R B' D 
650. 12.47 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 L' U' L2 B D U2 F2 U' B' U 
651. 15.37 D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 R B2 L D' B U R' D' L B' D U B2 
652. 12.91 R2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 R' F2 D' B U' F2 D2 L2 R' F 
653. 17.57 L2 F B' R B2 U R2 D B' L D F2 D L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 
654. 13.70 R D R2 B2 U' R' L2 F' L2 U' F2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 
655. 15.08 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R' U F2 L' R2 B L2 F U2 R' 
656. 13.99 B2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 F L2 B R2 D2 U F2 L U' B' L2 B2 L' R' 
657. 12.81 F L2 D2 L U' D B' U R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 L D2 B2 L' B' 
658. 16.20 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L F2 D2 R U R2 D2 F' L F2 R' U F' U2 
659. 13.36 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' D F2 L2 R B U' F' L2 R' 
660. 13.14 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 R' F2 L' F D' R B F R F2 
661. 12.50 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L F R2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R2 D' R' 
662. 15.94 U' L2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 L U' L U' L B D2 R2 D U' 
663. 14.52 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 F R2 D' F D R B' L' F2 R 
664. 13.91 B' R' F2 L D2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 U B' U2 R B2 F D' U' 
665. 14.40 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L R' D' B' L2 D' L2 R U2 R2 
666. 16.71 F' U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 U F R U' B2 U' R' 
667. 14.11 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' F L2 D' R D U2 
668. 14.17 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 R B2 L2 F2 U F R2 U2 F R2 F' L U' 
669. 16.19 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' U' F2 L U2 R' D U' L2 
670. 14.09 L D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' F' L' D U2 L' R2 D' F2 R U' 
671. 14.12 U' B2 U B' L2 D F' R' U R2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 
672. 16.62 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L B' L2 D2 F' U B2 R U2 
673. 15.81 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 F2 D' F L2 B L' F2 R2 B2 D' 
674. 15.63 R' B2 R2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 D' L F R2 D' R U' L2 R2 
675. 14.05 R' F2 D R2 D R D' R B U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 
676. 16.47 L2 D L2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' D B' R' D2 F' U' B' L 
677. 14.12 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F L' B2 L D2 R2 B F' 
678. 14.16 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L B R' B F' D R U L' R 
679. 15.38 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R B2 D2 F L' D U' R' B2 
680. 14.88 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 D' F D2 B2 F U2 L B2 R' 
681. 13.64 R' F' R2 D' F' B U' D2 L R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F 
682. 12.60 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 B2 F U2 L B' D' F R F2 R U2 B2 
683. 16.28 U2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 R' B2 L D' U' L2 R' D R2 U 
684. 14.29 F' D' F2 R' D R2 D' B' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' 
685. 12.67 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' F' R' B' U L' D B2 D B 
686. 14.07 R D' R' D' B' D2 L F' D' R2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' 
687. 13.38 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' F' D R2 U' F' L' D B' F2 
688. (18.00) D R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D R2 U R F2 L' F' R' D U B' L2 R 
689. 14.45 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' R' F' U L2 B2 L U R' B D' 
690. 17.59 R' F2 L U2 L' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R D' B' F U B U' R' D U2 
691. 13.81 B2 L D2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F D U' B2 F U' L B' U' 
692. 14.46 L' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 B D' L B2 R D' B' L' 
693. 16.32 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D F U' R B2 R U L R2 F' R2 
694. 13.57 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U R' B R2 U R' F2 L B2 R 
695. 16.44 U B' D2 F R' U' R2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U D F 
696. 15.66 L U R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D F R' D2 F' U' B' R F' L 
697. 13.11 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U' R U' F' U2 L' U L2 F2 U' B 
698. 15.28 U' F' D2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 F' L2 U' F2 L' U B2 D' F2 R 
699. (11.44) L' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U R2 L B' U2 F L' F' L2 R 
700. 14.87 L2 D' U' B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' U2 L F L2 D' L' U' F 
701. 12.68 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R B D' F' R' B2 U R' U' L 
702. 17.07 D B' L U2 L' F U2 B R U' L' B2 R L F2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 R 
703. 15.36 D' B' L' D' F2 D2 B L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 F U2 F 
704. 14.00 B D B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B L F' L' R F' L B D' 
705. (12.07) F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L B U2 R2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 F' 
706. 13.08 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D' U R' F' L U' B2 L D L D U2 
707. 14.79 F D2 U2 B D2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L2 R F L R' F L2 D R' U B' 
708. 15.85 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 R F2 R F2 D2 B D U R' D2 F' L D2 F2 L 
709. 13.07 B R F2 U2 D L U R F' R' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F' 
710. 14.76 R D2 L R F2 L R2 B2 D2 R D2 F D B L2 B2 L2 F R U' L' 
711. 14.55 U2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F R D2 B2 U' B' D' L' D2 L 
712. 14.24 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 D F' U L2 B2 L D F D2 B2 R' 
713. 13.97 B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' R2 U L R' B U' F' D' 
714. 15.82 F' D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 R' U F2 U' L2 B D R U2 
715. 14.01 D2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F U' L2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 U' 
716. 14.47 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B U' F' D' U2 B2 F L B' U 
717. 13.63 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 R' B U' L' D2 L B2 F U L' 
718. 16.04 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D L2 D B' F' D' L R D' B' L D' 
719. 14.77 D' R2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R D F L D R' U B U' 
720. 17.00 U2 R2 B2 L B L' D F2 R U B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 B2 
721. 13.91 R' F R' B2 R2 B U' L B' R U2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 
722. 13.76 B' D B2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U L D B2 F' D' R F2 
723. 15.87 D' F' R B U' L2 U2 L' F R2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 
724. 14.04 U2 B' F2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 D F2 L U2 F' R' B U L2 D' 
725. (17.97) L F' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' L 
726. 16.80 B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R' F' L' R2 F2 U L2 U B' U' 
727. 13.92 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 D' L D' U' B D2 U' R B U2 B2 
728. 12.24 B2 L2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D' F2 L D' U2 B' L2 F D' R 
729. 15.56 L2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D' F U' F' U2 R' B F L2 
730. 13.05 L' D' F' R' U' B' R F' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F' 
731. 16.68 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 D F2 U L2 U' B' U' R' F' D F' R' B U 
732. (18.74) B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' L' R' D B2 L2 B D U L2 
733. 16.25 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' B F' D2 R' U L2 B R 
734. 17.02 F B' R2 B' D' F U D' R2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 B 
735. 14.93 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 D' L R' U' R B D' 
736. 14.70 L U' R B R' L2 U B U2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 R' D 
737. 13.01 F' U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U L D' R' B2 L' F D L2 F2 
738. 16.00 F U2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 F' R' U' B' L' B R' F' R2 
739. 13.88 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 F2 L R2 B2 L' B R' D' F U2 B' D U L' 
740. 13.13 F' U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B' R2 D' R' D2 U2 B2 D2 F' 
741. 15.74 F2 L2 D2 B U2 F L2 R2 B' R B' U2 L2 F' R' U2 F' D' 
742. 17.04 L' F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U R D2 F D U' B D L' D' 
743. (11.57) U' R' F D R2 F L' D L F D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' 
744. 14.92 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R' B R D B' U' F R2 D R2 D2 
745. 15.74 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 U' R F2 R B U R2 D2 
746. 12.59 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 R' F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 B 
747. 15.84 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' F' L2 B U2 D2 F2 R L U2 L U2 R2 D2 L' 
748. 15.84 F D2 F' D' F' L2 U2 B' D R2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 
749. 16.12 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B D2 F2 R F' L' U' R2 B' L2 B' D2 U' 
750. 17.38 D R2 F2 U R' U' F D2 R2 L' U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U 
751. 13.40 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U2 R2 B' L' U2 L' U' L2 B' R' D 
752. 15.56 R' F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 U L' D' F' L R2 B' L2 D2 R' 
753. 13.02 U2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L' B' L' D' U B2 L2 R' F U 
754. 15.45 R2 L' U F' U2 R2 D' F2 R F R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 
755. 15.24 L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R D2 U2 R' D U2 R2 D F' U' B' R2 F2 
756. 12.48 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' F L F U' B L' D B2 
757. 14.06 R D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F D' R' U2 F L D2 F U2 R' 
758. 12.42 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F' L2 F2 U B R D F' L' B 
759. 13.24 U B D2 B U2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' L' R' B F L U' 
760. 16.16 D' B' R B R U B' U' F B2 L B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
761. 14.50 R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 B' U L2 U L' F D U R U2 
762. 15.09 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 L' D' F 
763. 13.62 U2 B D2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L' D' F U' L B2 U2 F2 L2 U' 
764. 15.88 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R D2 R' F' R2 D' U' F' L2 R F2 L' D' 
765. 13.14 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R F D' B U L2 D' F D' 
766. 15.35 D F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U2 R D' L B2 F R' B L' B L' 
767. (12.01) F2 L2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B' R2 U L' U F' D2 F L 
768. 17.42 B' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' D B2 R U' F D' B D 
769. 15.08 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 L F D U2 B R2 U2 R' B L 
770. 16.13 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' B' U2 F2 D B' U' L' U' B2 
771. 15.08 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 F2 U F' L B' R2 F2 L U B 
772. 15.98 F' B2 U L2 D R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' L' R' B D' R' D2 U' L' D2 
773. 14.71 R2 B2 L B2 F2 R U2 L B2 D2 R2 B' D' L U2 R2 U B L U R 
774. 14.56 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D' U' L U B R2 B D2 L' 
775. 15.30 U B2 D R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B' L2 U' R2 F R D' B L' R 
776. 12.32 R F D2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U F R' F2 D2 B' F' R2 
777. 14.27 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D' L' R2 U' B2 D2 R 
778. (11.85) U B2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 R B' U2 B U' R B' R' B' R2 
779. (10.52) U' F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L' D U B' D2 
780. (18.29) F' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U R B U' R' D' R2 B2 D' R' 
781. (11.12) L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 B' L' R' U F' R D B 
782. 13.81 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D' F R2 B F D L D 
783. (10.96) L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D L2 B2 D2 R B D 
784. 13.84 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R' B2 L U L' U B' D' L2 
785. 16.44 R D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 F D2 F' R' U' B L F U2 
786. 16.74 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D U B2 U F2 U2 R' B' L' B' F U' L U' R2 
787. 13.68 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D B' L R' F' L R B R U2 R 
788. 15.33 L' F' U L' D2 F L' F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B' 
789. 15.95 F2 L B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 B2 R' F' U2 F' L B L2 U B2 R' 
790. 15.16 F U2 L' D L D' R D L2 U' B' R2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 B L2 U2 R2 
791. 13.57 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F D2 L U' R' B' L2 D2 R' U' 
792. 17.47 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D F R' U' B L2 B' D2 B2 F R2 
793. 14.64 U' B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 F' L D' F D' U2 F2 R D L 
794. 15.54 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' L' B D' U' L U2 F' D U2 R2 
795. 14.15 U F2 L2 U L2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 L' D U' L U2 L' B 
796. 15.37 R2 F R' F' R2 L2 U' B2 D B L2 F B2 D2 L2 B D2 F 
797. 13.51 F' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 F' L' U2 L2 R' D' L R' 
798. 15.58 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 R' D L B R F R F2 U 
799. 15.85 B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 F' R F' D2 U' L' U2 B F 
800. 12.75 R' F R' U' R B' L F' L U' F2 R2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 B2 
801. (10.34) F L2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B' D2 U' B2 F' L' D R' D2 R D 
802. 13.29 U B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 L U2 F' R' B' U L D' R F2 
803. 16.45 U B2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' R B' U B2 L2 D R 
804. 13.04 R' L2 D2 B' L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' U B R D' U2 L' B D F2 
805. 13.88 F2 D2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' D' U2 R2 B L2 D L2 F' 
806. 15.80 B2 D2 R D2 U2 R U2 L2 R' U2 L2 B' D' U2 R' U2 F' D2 R' U 
807. 14.61 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U B U R' D2 R D B2 F L2 D' 
808. 15.49 U B U' F' D B' D2 R' F' R F2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 
809. 12.88 F2 D' F D' R D2 R F L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 
810. 14.41 L D2 B R2 B F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 U L R U' F R' B2 U2 L 
811. 15.66 R D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 R U B F' U L D R D 
812. 14.84 D R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B L' B R' U L' R2 D2 L B 
813. 13.29 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 B D2 L U2 R' B' R D' B' U F2 U2 
814. 16.03 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U B' U R' D' R' F' R U2 F2 L' 
815. 15.77 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F R2 F R2 F R' U2 B2 L' D' B2 F R B' U2 
816. 13.42 B2 U B2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' R D' B2 F D2 R2 D' L' F' R2 
817. 13.52 U' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D L2 U B2 U' R D2 F2 L' F' D R F' R' 
818. 13.81 B D L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 L' F L' R2 D L U L F' 
819. 14.65 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R D2 F D' R2 F' U' L' R U 
820. 13.12 U R2 U2 F2 L F2 L U2 B2 L F2 L' B' L U' R F' D' U' R 
821. 12.87 R' D2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B L R' D2 L2 B D F' R 
822. 15.97 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D' L' F2 D F R2 D2 R B' U2 
823. 14.32 B' L U2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 U' L U' L2 D U' L U2 
824. 16.52 U2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 B D2 B2 D2 F' R' F' D R2 F2 R2 D' F' U B 
825. 17.28 R2 F L2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 L B F' D L2 F D U' 
826. 14.09 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D U' R' B' U2 L' U' R B D R U2 
827. 16.02 B2 R' D2 L' U2 R' F2 L R U2 R2 F' R2 F D L U' R2 B L 
828. 17.63 R2 L F' U D L U B D B2 D2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B 
829. 15.52 D2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B D L2 B' D2 R F' R2 B 
830. 12.28 R U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 B D' F2 D2 F R2 B2 R F' 
831. 12.59 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B' R' U2 R2 F' L' D R2 
832. (21.80) L' D B L' D L' D' F' L U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R' B2 D' 
833. 15.96 R' B D' R U B' L B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 B2 U2 R2 B 
834. 14.31 B' F2 D2 B R2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 B' L D2 B D' L' U2 R' F U' 
835. 13.58 U F2 D F2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 B' U' L' D L B2 L' B R' F' L 
836. (11.15) R2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' R B R F' R' B2 R B2 
837. (12.03) D' B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F D2 U2 F D L2 F' R B' 
838. 13.46 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L' U B' D B R' F' R F R2 
839. (11.42) B U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' U2 L2 F R2 F' D' R D2 B' L' 
840. 13.85 U R2 D' B2 U' B2 U B2 U F2 U' F' R' D R2 F D' F2 U2 L' F 
841. 15.82 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R' D L' R2 
842. (18.52) B L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F' L D B F2 L2 F L' D B2 R2 
843. 15.73 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R U F2 L U' F D L2 B' R 
844. 16.90 F2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 F U2 F2 L D U F2 L B 
845. 14.20 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F L2 B U2 B' L B' F2 D' B L2 B R' D2 
846. 12.94 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L B' F' R D2 U L' D L2 R 
847. 13.64 B D2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B U' F R D2 U' L2 B2 R F2 U' 
848. 17.43 R U' B R L' F B U2 D L2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 F' 
849. (12.18) U' R2 L2 D L2 U' F L' F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 
850. 14.65 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D L2 B' U F R F R' F2 U' L' D' 
851. 13.93 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' D R U R2 B D' L D 
852. 14.43 L2 U2 D B L B2 D B' R U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 D2 
853. 15.48 D2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D F' L2 B2 L2 R' B D2 R' U 
854. 13.48 U' B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' R B' F2 L B2 D' U2 B L2 R' 
855. 15.64 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R B' D2 F2 R2 F D' B L U' 
856. 15.15 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 L F' D B' F2 L' D F2 L F' 
857. 14.47 L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 R F' L' R F' R' U L B' R2 
858. 15.83 L' D' L B2 D' L2 U D' B U' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' 
859. 15.76 R' B2 L' U R F D' R2 B D2 F2 D2 L F2 B2 R F2 R' L' 
860. 13.08 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D U L2 B2 U R' D2 U' F' L B2 U R F2 R' 
861. 15.56 L R2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 F' L2 U' B2 L F D' B D F L' 
862. 12.36 R F' D L' B2 R B2 R2 B U' D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' R2 L2 
863. 16.02 F2 L2 D R B U F L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 
864. 17.37 L R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F U B F' L' F2 R' D U 
865. 13.59 L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B D L' F R' D2 F2 U L2 U 
866. 12.87 B2 D' B2 R2 F' D L B R U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 
867. 14.05 U R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F D2 U2 L' F R F' D2 L2 F2 D B' 
868. 13.20 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F D F' D2 L U2 L2 U B F' 
869. 14.08 D2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 B' U2 L R' D' R' B2 L F' D L F' 
870. 15.92 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U F L2 R D U' L R D 
871. 15.12 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 B' D' R U2 F R2 U' L2 F2 
872. 15.45 U' L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F R2 F U2 L2 D B2 U F R' D2 F2 D F2 
873. 12.84 U2 R' D B L2 B' U B D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 
874. 16.43 F R2 B2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R U2 R D' U2 L2 D F' D' B2 
875. 15.90 B2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' U' L D' B' L U2 B2 F' 
876. (18.47) L D2 B R B' L F2 R' D U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 F' 
877. (18.07) B2 U D2 F' R B R2 U' B U2 R D2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' 
878. 13.09 D F2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F D2 L' U' B D U' B' L2 R B' 
879. 14.64 L' F D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 F' R2 D' L F2 U' R2 F D2 B L' 
880. 13.29 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B L2 F' D2 B2 L2 R' D' R U R B R' U2 F 
881. 12.61 B2 U L2 R2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L U F U B L D R' U2 
882. 16.77 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D U R2 U R2 B2 L' D2 F2 R F' R2 D U' B R2 
883. 13.30 R D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L U F2 R B' L2 U' B2 R' 
884. (11.58) L2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 U R' B2 U' L F' R' F' D R' U' 
885. 15.98 U2 L2 U2 L D2 L U2 B2 F2 L R' D' F U' L' R' B L2 F2 L U 
886. (18.68) B D B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B U2 L U B' F R' U2 B2 
887. 14.24 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 R B' R' U2 B R U' F2 U 
888. 13.11 R' D R B2 D2 L' U R2 F U D2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' D' F2 U2 
889. 13.85 L2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 D' R F2 U L2 B2 D R2 B' D' 
890. 17.01 F D2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 F U2 D' R D' B U2 L D L R2 U2 
891. 16.36 L2 B U2 L2 F L2 B F2 D2 B R2 L' B R F U B' L' R B D 
892. 16.61 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 F' R' B2 F' R' D2 L2 D2 R U 
893. 14.66 D R U' R2 F U L U2 L' U' L2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' 
894. 15.93 R B2 D' F B' D B' L' U2 F L2 F2 B' D2 R2 L2 F' U2 L2 U 
895. 15.32 B2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L F' D2 U' L F2 L2 U2 F D 
896. 15.40 D' F' R2 L B' D R L F' R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 
897. 13.16 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 U L D' B L' R U' F2 U2 R F' 
898. 14.93 B L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 R D B' R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R2 
899. 13.86 L2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 F' L' R B' D' U F' U F2 L2 
900. 16.96 F2 U' F2 D' U B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B' R U' B U2 F2 L D2 U2 R2 
901. 15.02 B' U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R' B' U F L2 D L' U' F2 
902. 13.92 U2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 R B F L B L' D' R B U 
903. 15.71 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 U R2 F2 U' R2 L' U' L F' L' B R U B2 
904. 12.38 D U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' D' L R' U L' B' D2 F R' 
905. 15.35 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L U2 B' U2 L' R U' F' D' F R' U 
906. 15.53 D2 F2 R' U' L F2 R2 U F' U2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 R2 L D2 B2 
907. 12.59 L2 B2 L' D L2 B L' D R B2 R D2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R B' 
908. 14.48 B D2 B' L' B2 R2 U R' B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 R 
909. 15.48 U' B2 D' U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 R B F L' U2 L B2 F R D' 
910. 16.52 B2 L F' U2 L2 U2 D L F2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 U R2 U2 F2 
911. 13.75 U R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 R2 U L2 F' D' U' L' B2 L2 R' B' R2 F2 
912. 14.61 B L2 F U2 F L2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 U' L B' D B D2 L' B F' D 
913. 12.67 B2 U B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B L B2 U2 L B' D2 U' L' 
914. 13.40 U' D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 D2 L U2 F' R' B D' R U' R B R2 
915. 13.88 U L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L' D L2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 U2 R' 
916. 13.80 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R U2 R' F' L' U F L2 U2 B D R2 
917. 17.45 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L' D2 F2 D L2 D' F' L' U 
918. 16.48 R' F' B2 R F2 U' B' L U2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D' 
919. (12.16) U L F' R2 U F L' D F R2 F U2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 
920. 16.80 B2 L2 U2 B R2 B R2 B2 U2 F U2 L' D R F' U' B2 U' F2 L B2 
921. 15.57 B' R U2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 L F2 R F' L' F D F2 R B D 
922. 14.20 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 B' L' D' U2 R' D F' L R' U 
923. 12.49 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L U' B L2 F U L F R D 
924. 16.69 L2 F U2 L U' B2 L B' R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L B2 R' D2 B' 
925. (18.32) R F' B2 U2 R U' F R B R B2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 F' B2 L2 B 
926. 14.81 U' B2 L' B2 R U2 L U2 F2 D2 B R' D B R' D2 U2 F 
927. 14.51 U L' U R D R2 L D' F2 L B' R2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F 
928. 13.42 L' F L' D2 L' U F' D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 
929. 14.75 L2 F2 L B2 F2 L U2 L2 R' D2 R' U R' F L' R' D2 U R2 F2 
930. 15.88 B' D F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 L' R' U R' F2 U F' R' F2 
931. 14.80 L U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D L D L2 B F' U F L2 U2 
932. 17.00 B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 D U2 F' L B2 L2 B D' 
933. 14.72 R' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 F' L D L U L' D' F' L' 
934. 15.04 U L F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' B R2 B U' L' R2 F' U2 F 
935. 16.65 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' B L' B2 R' D' F' D' U' B2 L' 
936. 14.72 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 L' U B' D' R B U' F' L' U' 
937. 15.17 R F' L2 D' F D' R2 L' F' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 U B2 
938. 14.73 B2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' U L' F D' F D2 
939. 16.49 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' F' D2 U2 F2 U' R B' 
940. 15.70 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U L' B' L' F R D U2 B L2 F 
941. 14.56 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' D B2 U R D2 L2 B2 U' 
942. (19.67) B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 U' L D' B2 R2 B F' U' F U' 
943. 15.19 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 R' F R' B' D2 R2 D R2 F U 
944. 13.48 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 F' D R U L2 F' D' L D2 B' U2 
945. 13.52 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 D' L F D U2 R2 F D' B2 R' 
946. 16.68 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 B U' L R' D2 B' D' B' F2 
947. 16.11 D2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B U' B2 R B U L D' L2 F U 
948. 16.71 R U' R' F2 U L F' R B F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B 
949. 12.80 D F2 R2 L' B' D' R F L F B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 
950. 12.95 U' F' D' B' R' B L2 D2 L F' B2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 
951. 15.70 B' F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 F' U2 L2 R' B2 U L2 F R2 F2 L R' 
952. 14.48 R' D' L2 B R' L D' F2 L F2 U L2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 R 
953. 15.62 R2 D B R L2 U L' U2 B L' F2 U R2 L2 U R2 U R2 D R2 B2 
954. 16.76 F' U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D' U F' R U B' D' R B' F L' 
955. 14.39 B2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L B2 L R2 D2 U' F' L' B' D F L' B' F2 U2 
956. (18.96) D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B D R' F' U L R F2 R2 B' L' 
957. 13.74 L F' D' R B' U R' U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U2 
958. 14.67 R2 F R F2 L U F U' B' L' F2 L' D2 R2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 R' 
959. 14.71 D2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 U' B' U2 R U' B2 U' F R' D' 
960. 17.29 U2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' D' F D' B L U2 R F' D 
961. 16.00 L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 F U' B2 L' B' U F2 D F L2 
962. 17.08 R U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R F R D2 U R2 B L B2 F D2 
963. 12.36 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 B' U L F' L F' L2 R' U2 
964. 14.44 U B D' F' R D2 L' B' U' F' D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 
965. 15.09 R2 B D2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 B R D U B2 D' L' D' F' D2 R' 
966. (18.67) L U' D2 F' D L' F' L U2 L2 F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' B' R 
967. 13.36 R2 U' F2 L2 B D' R2 D F' U' F2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 
968. 14.53 F2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D U' F2 U' L B2 R' D L' F' D L U' B 
969. 13.46 R' L2 F' D2 L' B' D' L2 B' R L U2 R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R L 
970. 14.95 R' U F' R' B D' L U R' D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 
971. 16.56 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 U' B2 D' B' L' B D2 
972. 13.44 F2 L' B2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 D F L2 D F2 U' R2 B R 
973. 17.12 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 R' B R2 D B F L U L' B' 
974. 14.84 B' L2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R' F R2 D' L' F2 U2 L F2 
975. 15.50 L' F2 L' D2 L' U2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 U L U2 F' D' L F' L' B' D 
976. 15.11 R' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' B F' L2 U' B' F2 U L' R' B2 
977. (11.36) D2 F2 D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R U' B' R F' U R D' F 
978. (12.12) U2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R D' L2 D B D L B' R2 F2 
979. (18.32) U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 F R2 B R' U B' D U' B2 F' R F2 D' 
980. 16.40 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 D F' R' D B2 U B L 
981. 13.72 U' B L' F2 D R' U B2 R' F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 B2 D' R2 D2 
982. 16.79 R2 D R U2 D2 B2 R2 F' D' L' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 
983. 14.38 F' L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R2 U B R D' B D2 L U' F' 
984. 16.59 U' R' L' B D2 L' D' R2 F B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 R' 
985. 14.92 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U' F D R D' B U' R' U L' B2 
986. 14.40 D2 R' D' B2 L U D B' R D2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 L 
987. 15.44 U2 F' D2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B D L B' L R' D2 B' F D U2 
988. 13.51 D2 F2 D2 B R2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 U B' U2 R B U F R' F' 
989. 16.56 D2 B U2 R2 B U2 B F2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 F2 U B' R F' L' B' 
990. 16.67 L' U' L' D' R' F' D F R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 L F2 L2 F2 D 
991. 15.04 B L' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 
992. 12.38 F' U2 L' D B' L' D L B F2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U L2 
993. 15.80 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B L2 D2 F' L2 R' D B' R U' B U2 L R U' 
994. 15.93 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 L' F2 U' R2 F' D' L D' B' 
995. 14.72 B D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F L' D' L' B' R U' B2 D2 
996. (12.06) B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U F' U' L' D' U L R' D F' L' 
997. 12.86 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' F' R2 U' L' F D2 R2 F D2 
998. (11.10) R L U F2 L' B U B' U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 
999. 14.15 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R F2 U L' B R2 F U L' U 
1000. (11.98) U2 L D2 B2 D2 F U2 L' R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D F2 B2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 27, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> I lol'd.
> Which would be a greater accomplisment?



It was pretty fun to write too 

Out of all the things I mentioned, the biggest accomplishment would be getting a life because I'm going to graduate and go to university unless I **** up really badly. Sub 7.37 official average would be cool too, but I would be salty that it's not sub lucas



Kudz said:


> I thought you meant global improvement XD
> Also you can do it, show em Roux is kewl



I did...

Roux is keel and I never said I couldn't do it, it's just hard.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2016)

Pretty good Clock

8.06, (DNF(9.91)), 7.36, 7.08, 7.94, 7.83, 6.77, 8.09, 6.68, 6.69, 8.30, (6.47) = *7.48 *


----------



## Chree (Jan 27, 2016)

8x8 PB single using Hoya: 9:22.87


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 27, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> This entire thread is about showing off your cubing achievements.



I understand that, but at least be happy with what you got. It just seems excessive, and at that point you're just trying to make people think you're better than you really are.


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Sorry for double post, but many people, ( including me) have PBs that they feel could be MUCH better, but aren't because they messed up on something easy/simple. That is why a 'decent' time could be a PB, but not good.



Perhaps so, but consider this: if your PB is not considered great, you obviously think you're better than you actually are. If your PB ao12 is 12.xx, you aren't sub-12, you just expect/want to be.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 27, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Perhaps so, but consider this: if your PB is not considered great, you obviously think you're better than you actually are. If your PB ao12 is 12.xx, you aren't sub-12, you just expect/want to be.



That's definitely not always true, for example, my PB 3x3 single is 9.3, but I have almost 20 sub 10's already. So if I get something like a 9.4, I definitely wouldn't consider it great, because I already have several solves of around that time.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 27, 2016)

I had a not-pb-but-unusually-good 3x3x3 average for me today.

Session Average: 13.61
σ: 1.84
Best Time: 9.04
Worst Time: 16.31
Individual Times:
12.18, (9.04), 13.51, 13.75, 13.48, 12.61, 14.64, 13.64, 14.78, 13.81, (16.31), 13.74

I was trying to only turn as fast as I could "easily" look ahead, and vary my pace at all times throughout the solve to stay at the top of my "look ahead is still easy" zone. It worked!


----------



## biscuit (Jan 27, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> Pretty good Clock
> 
> 8.06, (DNF(9.91)), 7.36, 7.08, 7.94, 7.83, 6.77, 8.09, 6.68, 6.69, 8.30, (6.47) = *7.48 *



When you get a DNF, but it's your worst solve any way.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 27, 2016)

WAT
5:43 7x7 PB single, and I'm barely sub-7


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 27, 2016)

DUUUUUUUUUDE 15.96 AVG100 O_O


----------



## Torch (Jan 27, 2016)

OH PB single and first sub-20 ao5!

Average of 5: 19.54
1. 18.63 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B F2 D' L F2 R B' D L' D' R
2. 19.30 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R B2 L' B2 F2 D' B F' R B U2 R D2 B2 R'
3. (25.85) F2 R' B2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 R D' F R D' F' U2 F' L2
4. 20.68 F U L' D2 R' F D R' D2 R B2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2
5. (13.54) D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 F R' U' F L2 F2 U L F L2 

13.54 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 F R' U' F L2 F2 U L F L2 
x2 R' D F D
U R' U' R
y' R' U R
U2 y L U L' U L U' L2 U L
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U z U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R'

41/13.54=3.03 TPS


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 28, 2016)

3x3 PB single!!!! 8.648!!
I didn't misscramble it this time!
Scramble: L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 L' D U B U2 R B2 D2 R'

I don't remember what I did but there was an Easy X-cross on white and the LL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 28, 2016)

OMG 7.77 PB Single former pb was 7.87 I need a sub 7 single but Im just too consistent XD.

3. 7.77 L D F R2 D' F' U R D' R' L2 U2 R' B2 L D2 B2 D2 R' F2 B

Inspection: x2 
Cross: D2 L R F' D' L
First Pair: R U' R2 U R
Second Pair: y' R' U' R
Third Pair: R' U R U' R' U R
Fourth Pair: U2 R U' R' U R U' R' 
OLL: U R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
38 moves / 7.77 seconds = 4.89 TPS


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 28, 2016)

OH, the key is consistency: 10.025, 13.111, 10.318, 13.229, 10.260 = 11.229


----------



## JethroNull (Jan 28, 2016)

Had some pretty good progress these last couple of days:

Single: 13.5 -> 12.8
Ao5: 15.9 -> 15.4
Ao12: 17.2 -> 16.7
Ao100: 19.3 -> 17.9

Especially happy with that ao100.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 28, 2016)

asacuber said:


> So I am actually sub 15 after all



Congrats! But was it really necessary to put the whole 1000 scrambles in the post? Even though you use a spoiler my browser has to download it all 
Just kidding, not really pissed off or anything, and I hope I'm not pissing you off by mentioning this. Maybe somebody wants to try those 1000 scrambles to see how they do with them 

Maybe reconstructions for the best solves of the Ao1000 would be more interesting for everyone, though.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 28, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Congrats! But was it really necessary to put the whole 1000 scrambles in the post? Even though you use a spoiler my browser has to download it all
> Just kidding, not really pissed off or anything, and I hope I'm not pissing you off by mentioning this. Maybe somebody wants to try those 1000 scrambles to see how they do with them
> 
> Maybe reconstructions for the best solves of the Ao1000 would be more interesting for everyone, though.



Thanks! I can't reconstruct any solves though 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-28
avg of 5: 2.86

Time List:
1. 2.53 U' R' U R' F' R2 U F' U' 
2. (4.13) R U' R' F U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' 
3. 3.01 R' U2 R' U' R2 F U' R F' 
4. (2.38) R' F U F' U R' F R2 F' 
5. 3.06 R F R' U' F R U2 R2 U'

The notable part is also that I one-looked the 2.38(6.30 tps yay)


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 28, 2016)

I was having a bad time yesterday evening so I decided to fixate on cubing for a while because I had a 2x2x2 with me

I've now learnt half of EG-2 in about 16 hours lol


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 28, 2016)

10.50 PB 3x3 average of 100, also a 10.39 average of 50 which is also PB.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 28, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> 10.50 PB 3x3 average of 100, also a 10.39 average of 50 which is also PB.



Gogo sub 10!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 28, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Gogo sub 10!



Hopefully I can get there within the next couple of months.


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 28, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> That's definitely not always true, for example, my PB 3x3 single is 9.3, but I have almost 20 sub 10's already. So if I get something like a 9.4, I definitely wouldn't consider it great, because I already have several solves of around that time.



Maybe I just can't understand. My PB is 6.5, but I have a lot of sub-7s, and I'm still super happy with a 6.6 or a 6.7 because I know that I am close to my PB and I'm getting good times. Heck, I'm happy when I get a sub-9, and my PB ao5 is sub-9. Just because you get alot of one time, so long as that is the best you do and that is what you are capable of, that is what should make you happy. This is all my opinion, of course.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-28
avg of 5: 9.22
Time List:
1. 9.24 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 B D2 B' R D U' F L2 R' D2 
2. 8.96 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' U F' L R2 D2 L' R' F2 R' 
3. (8.72) R' D2 B2 D' U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2 B' D' U2 L R D' F' D2 
4. (13.59) B' F' U2 B L2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B R D2 F U B L2 F2 R D2 F' 
5. 9.45 (pll skip lel) F' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B' U2 B2 L U' B F L B'
YASSSSSS. Also 10.70 avg of 100 wowow. Sub-10 at SnS seems possible.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 28, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> Maybe I just can't understand. My PB is 6.5, but I have a lot of sub-7s, and I'm still super happy with a 6.6 or a 6.7 because I know that I am close to my PB and I'm getting good times. Heck, I'm happy when I get a sub-9, and my PB ao5 is sub-9. Just because you get alot of one time, so long as that is the best you do and that is what you are capable of, that is what should make you happy. This is all my opinion, of course.



<double post woops> Happy doesn't (always) equal good, for instance a sub-10 single makes me happy, even though it isn't extremely good for me.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 28, 2016)

PB Pyra single and Ao5.

After 1 week of having learned Keyhole and WO it looks like I'm starting to improve a bit.

The *PB single (5.21)* is a crazy scramble, very nice for WO. It took me like 2 seconds to get the two last tips right. It could have been a low 4 or better if I had not panicked 

*avg of 5: 10.71*

Edit: continued and got PB Ao12
*avg of 12: 12.19*



Spoiler



Time List:
1. (13.80) R U' R' B R' L R U' l' b u' 
2. 7.88 R' U' L U B' R' L B' l b' u' 
3. 12.25 R' B L U' R B R' L' u 
4. 11.99 R U' R L' U L B U' l' r 
5. (5.21) U' B' R' B U' L' U' L l b' u'
6. (24.79) L U' R B' U' B L R' r b u 
7. 16.18 U L' B U L U' L U' l' r b' u 
8. 8.76 U' R' U B R' B' R' L r' u' 
9. 10.72 U L U L' R' U L' R' l b' 
10. 13.08 U L U' L' R U R L l r b' u' 
11. 11.90 L B R' B' L U B' U r 
12. 15.30 L B' U' L' B' U' L' U' l r b' u'


Edit: Also PB Ao50 14,22 and Ao100 14,85


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 28, 2016)

10.22 average of 50, and 10.45 average of 100, it feels like I've dropped like .4 of a second in the last five days.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 28, 2016)

Finally got my Ao1000 sub-17 (16.99s) in 2505 solves using Cstimer. So happy! Crazy to think 2 months ago I was about 1.5 seconds slower on average. By the end of the semester I hope to be a legit 15-16s solver! Sub-15 will be within reach!!


----------



## Torch (Jan 28, 2016)

number of times: 150/150
best time: 6.68
worst time: 25.38

current mo3: 11.26 (σ = 0.37)
best mo3: 9.97 (σ = 0.99)

current avg5: 11.26 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 10.20 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 11.53 (σ = 0.59)
best avg12: 10.65 (σ = 0.80)

current avg50: 11.44 (σ = 1.00)
best avg50: 11.09 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 11.36 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 11.15 (σ = 0.77)

session avg: 11.31 (σ = 0.89)
session mean: 11.44

6.68 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L U2 R U2 B2 R D' F U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L 

z L' D R' D'
L' U L2 U' L'
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
R' U R U y L U L'
R U R'
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L

35/6.68 = 5.24 TPS

PB single, ao50, and ao100. Apparently the best time to cube is when you're so sick you can barely get to the computer?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 28, 2016)

9.99 3x3 avg100, 3rd sub 10

Also got this, 2nd best I think

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-28
avg of 5: 8.28

Time List:
1. (7.36) D' L' U2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 B' U' R' D' F D2 R2 B2 D2 
2. 7.95 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 B' D F2 L' U B' R2 D' U2 B' 
3. 9.18 R2 U2 L F2 L F2 L D2 R' F2 R2 U R U F' L D R2 U F2 R' 
4. (11.21) F2 L2 B' D2 R' D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U B2 D R2 U' D2 B2 
5. 7.70 R D B' L B U F L U R' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' U2


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 28, 2016)

Torch said:


> number of times: 150/150
> best time: 6.68
> worst time: 25.38
> 
> ...



That single O_O
and I hope you feel better soon


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 28, 2016)

Torch said:


> number of times: 150/150
> best time: 6.68
> worst time: 25.38
> 
> ...



COME ON GET SUB10 OFFICIAL
ahem
gj! I find I'm slower when I'm sick, but whatevs


----------



## Torch (Jan 29, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> That single O_O
> and I hope you feel better soon


Funnily enough, that was my only sub-9 in the entire session, even though I usually get one or two 8's in that many solves.
And thank you for your concern, I think I'm through the worst of it. I'm more worried now for the people I was in contact with over the last couple days.


YouCubing said:


> COME ON GET SUB10 OFFICIAL
> ahem
> gj! I find I'm slower when I'm sick, but whatevs



inb4 I get a ludicrous single at Peach State, it causes a controversy because I was the organizer, then suddenly massive Speedsolving thread war


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

Torch said:


> inb4 I get a ludicrous single at Peach State, it causes a controversy because I was the organizer, then suddenly massive Speedsolving thread war



If you do, it had better be a 4.902


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 29, 2016)

wtf
Average of 5: 8.21
1. 8.81 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 L' B D F' R D F2 R' U2 R'
2. 7.58 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 F' R' D2 F L D R2 B R' B2
3. (10.43) F' L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 U' L2 B U2 R F R' F' R F2
4. (7.56) B' U F2 R' B U R' F' D R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2
5. 8.23 D' B2 D' B U' D R2 D' B R F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 L2

EDIT: wtf
Average of 12: 9.29
1. 9.05 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U' R' B2 R2 F' U' B' L' R2 B' L
2. 8.81 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 L' B D F' R D F2 R' U2 R'
3. 7.58 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 F' R' D2 F L D R2 B R' B2
4. 10.43 F' L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 U' L2 B U2 R F R' F' R F2
5. (7.56) B' U F2 R' B U R' F' D R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2
6. 8.23 D' B2 D' B U' D R2 D' B R F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 L2
7. 9.37 D2 L' D2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U F' L2 F D' R2 B L F
8. 11.44 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 D' F L2 F2 D B D2 R'
9. 10.21 B2 L' F2 L B2 R D2 B2 L' R' D2 B' F' L' B2 R2 D' L' B L2
10. 8.61 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L B F' U' F' U' L2 D L2
11. (11.89) D F2 B2 R' U B' R2 D' B' L U2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R'
12. 9.20 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L R B' R U' L F L' D' L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 29, 2016)

Pyra PB ao12, 3.92 ao5. Started practisng again since it's one of my worst events

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-29
avg of 12: 4.20

Time List:
1. 4.81 L U L' U' L' R L U' l u' 
2. 4.93 B R' L' B L R B' U r' 
3. 3.28 L U B U L' U' B L' r' 
4. 4.00 U R B' R' U' B' R B' l' b' u' 
5. 4.88 U' L R U' B R' B R B' b u' 
6. 4.00 U' L B L' B U' L R l' 
7. 3.75 U' R' U L' U' B L R 
8. 4.16 U L U' L R U' B' R l r b' 
9. (5.58) U R U' B' R B' L R' L' l' r b 
10. 3.00 B R' L U' B L R' U l' r' b' 
11. 5.16 R' U' B' L' U B' U' R' r' b u 
12. (2.50) U R L' R' B R' B U' B


----------



## Iggy (Jan 29, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> wtf
> Average of 5: 8.21
> 1. 8.81 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 L' B D F' R D F2 R' U2 R'
> 2. 7.58 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 F' R' D2 F L D R2 B R' B2
> ...



Wat, so close to my PBs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 29, 2016)

49.30, 51.94, 49.38, 1:04.79, 57.65, 49.44

Well this..... Still didnt get pb avg5. This is why i dont do megaminx anymore.


----------



## crafto22 (Jan 29, 2016)

PB ao100 = 10.76 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-29
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 6.95
worst: 14.20

mean of 3
current: 10.01 (σ = 0.41)
best: 9.02 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 5
current: 10.01 (σ = 0.41)
best: 9.42 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 12
current: 10.21 (σ = 0.94)
best: 10.01 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 50
current: 10.17 (σ = 0.95)
best: 10.15 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 100
current: 10.76 (σ = 1.10)
best: 10.76 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 10.76 (σ = 1.10)
Mean: 10.76

Time List:
1. 11.07 L2 D2 F2 L' B' U L' D' R U D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 U' 
2. 9.77 D L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B' R' D' R2 F2 L' B F' R' B2 
3. 12.59 U2 L' B2 L D2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R2 U' L' B R' B' D' L' F' R' 
4. 11.17 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D U' R2 U F2 L B R F2 D' U B' L' F2 D 
5. 11.57 U R2 L' U D' R' F2 B D' F U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 
6. 12.01 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L2 R F2 L2 R F U B L' U' B' U2 
7. 12.52 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 F R B2 L2 D' L' F' U2 B' 
8. 11.79 L B R2 B L2 R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F R' D F U2 F D' L2 U' 
9. 14.20 U F B' D' R B R2 L2 U' L' U F2 U B2 D' F2 B2 D L2 D' 
10. 11.72 L2 F D' R' U' F' R' F2 L' D' B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L 
11. 10.72 F2 D B2 R2 U R2 D U F2 L2 R' U B2 F U' B D2 R B R' 
12. 13.52 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B' L' U F' L2 F2 U R2 D F2 
13. 13.38 U' F' U2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B U B2 L U R' B U' 
14. 12.53 B2 R' U2 R' F2 L D2 L D2 F2 U F' R F' D' U' R' F' D' 
15. 14.20 U' R2 U2 D' R' F B R' F U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D F2 
16. 9.45 L' F' R' F2 D2 L B2 U' F' D2 R2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 
17. 11.49 R2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L' B' R B' D2 R' F2 R' U' 
18. 12.69 B L' B' U' D B' U' L' F2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R 
19. 10.00 R B2 D R2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 D L U' B F2 L' B2 R D2 B' 
20. 11.29 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 D' F' L B U2 L' F R B' F 
21. 10.75 U' F2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 F2 L' B2 R F' R' D F2 U2 L' 
22. 12.85 F' D L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 F D' L2 D R2 
23. 11.23 U' L2 B2 D' R' F U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F 
24. 12.64 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' F' D2 L2 F2 L F D L2 B' U 
25. 12.68 L2 U B2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' U R U' F U2 R' D' B2 U2 
26. 11.15 R2 D F2 D U B2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 B' U2 F L F R2 D F2 L' R 
27. 10.17 F' L D2 F' U' B U D' L D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 
28. 9.02 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 B L U B' F U2 F2 L' U F2 
29. 11.33 F' D' B2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R U' R' F' R F L' R2 B 
30. 10.33 B R2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R F2 R' D' F2 L' D' R' U' L2 
31. 10.50 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F R2 F' R D' B' F2 R' D R F U F' 
32. 11.51 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R F D B' F' R F U' B U2 
33. 13.16 U F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' L' R' U' B2 R' B' D2 L2 
34. 11.51 B2 U B2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 D' B' R' B2 R' F2 R D2 U' L2 F R' 
35. 11.52 R' L2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 F U' F L' D R2 B' L B' 
36. 10.83 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U B' U' B' U F' L B' U2 R U' 
37. 9.85 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B R' D B L U F2 U R B 
38. 10.31 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D U R U' B D L2 R U' L' F R2 
39. 10.04 F U2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 L R2 D B L2 R2 D2 L' B 
40. 9.77 R D2 R U' R2 D B' D' B' F2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 L2 B2 
41. 12.08 L2 F L2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 R B F L U R' F' D' F L 
42. 11.55 F U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 R' B F2 D' L' U R B' D 
43. 11.42 F' R2 U' L2 B2 U B2 F2 U L2 R' U L' D2 B' R D2 L' R 
44. 11.18[Timer fail, should have been a 10.6-10.7] B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B F R B' L F' D2 R D L2 
45. 9.80 L' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 U L F' U R' D2 L2 U2 F' R 
46. 11.81 L D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B' D B L' U L2 U2 F L 
47. 11.01 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' F' U R D' U' R2 
48. 10.49 B U L U' B R B L' D' B2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 F' 
49. 8.55 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U' R' F2 U R' U2 L' B' R F2 L' 
50. 11.18 R2 D F2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 B' U B2 D2 R D' F U' L' D' 
51. 9.19 L B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 D' R F U' B F L F' R' B' 
52. 10.36 F U' B2 D U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 R B' U L' D' F L' D 
53. 9.94 R F2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' U' R U2 B R2 D' F L2 D2 
54. 8.83 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B L' D U2 B' L' R D F' U2 
55. 10.59 L' D R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B R' U' L' D R' F' D' F2 
56. 9.86 B R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U F D' U2 F' L' D' F2 L2 R' 
57. 11.88 L2 B U' R' F U' R' U2 D' R2 L D2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' 
58. 9.10 U F L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L U F' D F' L' R D F2 
59. 10.77 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 D' F' D' L' B' U2 L2 F' U2 
60. 12.75 B' L F' B2 L' U F2 L U2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L 
61. 8.94 L' F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 U F' R2 B' L' U2 L2 B U2 
62. 10.20 R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 U2 B' L' F R B' D' B2 D' F R2 F 
63. 7.92 R' F U2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R F U2 L2 U2 R U2 L' F2 
64. 12.67 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 B U L' D B L' D R U' F 
65. 9.36 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L F2 R2 U B U2 R U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' 
66. 9.86 U2 L U2 L' B2 L2 R F2 U2 R B2 D' L B2 D2 R' B D2 L D2 R' 
67. 11.27 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D R' U' L2 B L2 D2 F L B L 
68. 10.84 L2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L' F2 R' D F2 L F2 U' 
69. 10.46 L' U' L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F U2 F2 R U2 B2 L2 D F 
70. 9.89 D R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 B' F' L U2 F' L' U2 F2 U R 
71. 12.07 D2 F2 R' D' R' B' R' F' U' L' U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U 
72. 8.20 D2 R U2 B' L F2 U2 F R U R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 
73. 11.82 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B' R2 F L U F L' F2 R' B2 
74. 8.99 B D2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B L' U R2 B' U' R B' L2 D' B' 
75. 9.24 D B' U' L2 F' R B2 U L D F2 U2 D2 R2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 
76. 10.62 L2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F U' F' D F D' L D B' F 
77. 10.11 B' L F' R' U' R F2 B U R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F' 
78. 9.44 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U L F R F' D U B L2 R 
79. 11.00 B' U2 B R' B2 U' F' D L B' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' 
80. 9.23 R F2 U2 B' F D2 R2 F2 R2 B U L2 D L B2 D L' D B' 
81. 10.80 R2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 D' B' L2 B' D2 U' R B' F D 
82. 9.87 B2 U' L' D R F B' U' F2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 U' 
83. 11.39 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D R' F D' R' U2 F2 U' B L R' 
84. 9.06 R' F' L D R' B' R' D F B2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 L2 U B2 D2 L 
85. 11.05 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' U R' B2 L2 D2 L2 R' F' 
86. 10.36 R' L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L F R U2 L' B R2 B 
87. 6.95 U2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U2 L U B F' R B2 F2 L D L' 
88. 10.64 R F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 R B L D U' B' L2 D' R U' 
89. 11.33 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B' F' U' L D F' U' L' D' B' L D' 
90. 10.13 F' U D L F2 L2 U2 D F' U L2 U2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 D' L2 
91. 10.38 R' B2 D B R L F D L U2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 
92. 9.17 B D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 B' L' U R' F' D F2 U' 
93. 11.50 D2 L2 B' L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F' L' B' F2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 B' L' 
94. 11.01 U2 R2 F2 L D2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R' U L2 D U R2 B2 R B U' 
95. 7.80 B2 L' B2 L R' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' L' B' D' R' B D U2 F R2 
96. 8.54 F L2 B2 D2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 R U' F' L B' R D' R F 
97. 13.20 U2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 R F' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R U' L 
98. 9.55 R B' U' L' D2 F B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 D R2 F' 
99. 10.18 D B2 U2 L2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 U R2 F' L' B' R F L' 
100. 10.32 U2 L B2 L U' L B' U' F' R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 29, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> 49.30, 51.94, 49.38, 1:04.79, 57.65, 49.44
> 
> Well this..... Still didnt get pb avg5. This is why i dont do megaminx anymore.


There are 6 solves?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

12.73 3x3 single!    Chameleon -> PLL skip


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 29, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> There are 6 solves?



Yeah, i was showin i got a 49 after two bad solves.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 29, 2016)

90% of these solves were 1flip, slowly getting better with this method  Really happy with sub5, best ao12 was 4.52, best ao5 4.02



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-30
avg of 50: 4.99

Time List:
1. 4.09 U R' B' U' R B' R' B' l' r b 
2. 4.03 U' R L' R U R' U B r' b' 
3. 5.44 L R' U' B U' L' R' B l b u 
4. 4.56 U B L' B' L' B' U' R' r u' 
5. 3.71 R B' L U' L B' R L u 
6. 4.63 U' R' U B U R B L l b' u' 
7. 5.00 L B L' U L' U' R' L U l' r b u' 
8. 4.90 U L U' L R' L' R B L r 
9. 4.59 U B U' R L R B' U' r b u' 
10. (9.90+) U' L B' R' L' B' R L' R l' r u 
11. 3.40 L' B' U L' B' U L R r' 
12. 4.43 R' L' U' R U R' U' R' b u 
13. 6.59 R' U B' R U B' L' U r' u' 
14. 6.05 U R B' U' L' R L B l b' u' 
15. (3.09) U R' L R' L' B L B' l' r' 
16. 4.66 B U L' B' L' U R U l' r u' 
17. 4.84 R U' B' L U B U R r' u' 
18. 6.63 B' L U' B' R' B' U L' r' b u 
19. 5.63 U R' U R' L' U R' U' l' r u 
20. 5.00 U R' B U' L R' B R U l' r b' u 
21. (6.86) U' L B L B' R' U' L' l r' b u' 
22. 5.31 R U R U L' U B' L' 
23. 4.83 L' R' U' L B' L U B' l' r' u 
24. 5.84 U' B U R' L' U' L' U l b u' 
25. 5.44 U' R' L' U B' U B L' B r u 
26. 3.88 L' B' U B' U' L R' U' l b u' 
27. 3.93 L R' U' R U B L' R l r' b' 
28. 5.73 L' U' B' R' L' U' L' R' r b 
29. 5.16 L' U' L R' L' B' L' R l u' 
30. 4.25 R' U B' R' L R' U B' l r' b' u' 
31. 5.05 B L U' B U' B R L' l r u' 
32. 6.11 L U' R' B' U R' B R l' r b' u 
33. 6.28 U B R L R' B R' B l' b u' 
34. (3.03) B' U L' U R U' R B' l b' u 
35. 6.72 L U L' B' R U B R l' r b' 
36. 4.86 U R' L U B' L' R B l r b' u' 
37. (6.90) R U' B' R L U L R r' b u 
38. 6.25 B U L U L R U R' r b' 
39. 4.19 U' B U' L R B' L R l' r u' 
40. (2.30) U R U' B R U L U' R' r b u 
41. 6.30 U' B' L' R L' U' B R r 
42. 3.84 U R B' U' L' B' L B' R' l b u 
43. 4.18 R B L' U B L B' L l r' b' u 
44. 4.05 U L' B' L R U L R l' b 
45. 4.91 U' L' R' U L B U' L' l r b' u' 
46. 5.13 U L B L' U L' R' L' r' b' u 
47. 5.69 L R U' R' B U' R' L' l' r' b u' 
48. 4.30 L R' B U L U' L' B' l r u 
49. 5.30 R' L R' U' B L U B' l r' b u' 
50. 3.63 R' U' L R' L R' U' R' l' b' u


----------



## jonlin (Jan 30, 2016)

11.88, 11.39, 10.78, (13.59), 11.96, 12.40, 9.70, 11.81, 11.91, (9.18), 11.69, 11.57

11.51 avg 12

wow


----------



## Meow (Jan 30, 2016)

Finally sub-1d all plls! hardest to do were F, Gc, Gd, and Nb

Aa-0.782
Ab-0.735
E-0.840
F-0.950
Ga-0.889
Gb-0.842
Gc -0.936
Gd -0.925
H-0.745
J-0.617
L-0.940
Nb-0.979
Na-0.840
Rb-0.826
Ra-0.931
T-0.781
Ua-0.586
Ub-0.574
V-0.902
Y-0.930
Z-0.883


----------



## sqAree (Jan 30, 2016)

54.85 solve with SSC ; first sub1. 

Quite strange method for someone who has only ever been using CFOP.


----------



## rishirs321 (Jan 30, 2016)

My PB in 3x3: 53.28


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 30, 2016)

8.17 3x3 PB after like half a year but strangely I dont even care that much... 

1:13.07 5x5 PB single, Im just inching to sub- 1:10.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 30, 2016)

11.86 3x3 single!!!!  Fullstep too  AND the OLL was 2look
only my 3rd 11


----------



## mafergut (Jan 30, 2016)

First successes at 2BLD (OP corners).
Best one was 5:41.xx but I had a near success of 3:00.xx so not bad for the 1st time.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 30, 2016)

...huh.
(13.25), (24.05), 23.00, 17.38, 13.89 = 18.09
Nothing too special, but... huh.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 30, 2016)

Best Average of 12: 1:28.34
σ: 23.29
Best Time: 1:21.08
Worst Time: 2:38.99
Individual Times:
1:22.67, (2:38.99), 1:25.11, 1:21.74, 1:22.38, 1:31.98, 1:33.55, 1:42.03, 1:23.74, (1:21.08), 1:31.58, 1:28.65

Everyone's super fast these days, it's hard to catch up...
But 5x5 with sandwich is love. Sub 90s is super sweet too after lots of work finding cancellations in slow solves etc

Oh andddddd 1:13.54 single too. Woohoo.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 30, 2016)

Square-1 pb single!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azWMDphS9Oc


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 30, 2016)

'learnt' EG-2 in 3 days

i still need to work on recall, but i guess it is time to get good at 2x2 now


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 30, 2016)

1:48.03 5x5 PB single!  redux was 1:28 or something


----------



## Cale S (Jan 30, 2016)

3x3

11.44 avg12
11.88 avg25
12.38 avg100



Spoiler



11.20, 13.31, 13.54, 12.66, 13.82, 11.62, 12.36, 12.20, (8.89), (9.53), 13.22, (9.95), 12.70, 11.05, 11.58, 11.27, (16.70), 11.18, 12.22, 11.66, 12.62, 13.09, 11.80, 13.34, 12.89, 12.38, 12.88, 11.53, 11.38, 9.96, 12.90, 11.95, 11.23, 11.85, 13.55, 13.89, 13.56, 13.43, (15.78), (17.90), 12.97, 11.14, 14.10, 12.91, 11.99, 10.79, 12.48, (15.01), 12.72, 11.37, 14.95, 12.85, 11.96, 11.43, 12.29, 12.76, 11.75, 10.87, 12.38, 14.62, (9.95), 13.05, 12.55, 11.25, 12.98, 12.76, (19.91), 12.72, 13.09, 12.61, 14.90, 13.76, 11.94, 12.28, 11.52, 12.73, 12.91, 12.84, 11.55, 13.00, (9.81), 11.89, 12.50, 12.84, 14.54, 11.17, 11.33, 12.04, 11.94, 10.96, 11.46, 12.21, 14.05, 11.00, 13.52, 11.65, 11.98, 11.55, 12.01, 10.75



and 1000th post


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 30, 2016)

9:36.36 Megaminx with feet, UNR I guess until Lucas breaks it  First try also


----------



## nalralz (Jan 30, 2016)

8.20 3x3 single with a PLL skip!!!


----------



## biscuit (Jan 30, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 9:36.36 Megaminx with feet, UNR I guess until Lucas breaks it  First try also



Mega with feet? What is this world coming to!


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

got some pbs

(1:08.28) Uw U2 D' Rw2 R F2 D' Lw U Rw Lw Bw Fw2 R2 Dw Rw2 B2 Dw' R2 U' Fw D' U' Dw2 Bw2 U Rw2 L' Uw2 F' D2 U Rw2 R U Dw' F2 Uw2 Dw' B' D F2 Rw2 U' D' Lw' U Dw' D Lw Dw2 D' R Bw' Lw U' D2 Lw U Lw'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-30
avg of 12: 7.61


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 7.35 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 B L2 U2 B U B F2 U' B2 R D F2 R U2 
2. 7.44 D2 F' U B U F R D B2 L' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 B L2 
3. 7.44 D B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' F' U2 B2 F L R' B2 U2 F 
4. 7.03 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L' B2 F L U F U' B F R U' 
5. 8.14 R U R' F R D' F L' B F2 R B2 R B2 D2 R' L' U2 D2 
6. 8.45 F' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' L R2 D L R' F U2 L' 
7. 7.91 U2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R B' D2 F D L2 D' B' R' 
8. 7.28 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' U B' L R' F2 D B2 F2 L2 
9. 8.24 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 L R U F' U L D B D2 F2 
10. (6.80) R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R' B L F2 R' D2 L' D' L2 D 
11. (10.03) U2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B R' B2 F2 D U2 B' D B2 
12. 6.86 B L B2 R' F2 L D2 L2 R' U2 R' D' L2 R2 B U2 L' F' D' B'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 30, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Mega with feet? What is this world coming to!



Some people have already done this, so I gave it a try  
(Louis, Rami and Callum tried it atleast)


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 30, 2016)

OH MY GOD

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-30
avg of 5: 12.86

Time List:
1. 13.47 F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' B R2 D' L D2 U L F2 D L2 
2. 12.82 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' R' D F D2 R' B2 L' B2 U' L2 
3. 12.30 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D F2 R2 U F D F R' D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R 
4. (16.70) U2 B U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 R D' L D' F L' D B' L B' 
5. (12.00) B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R' B' D2 U' B R D2 B F2 U2


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 30, 2016)

in b4 60k posts 

sub 17 ao1000


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 30, 2016)

Ok holiday over. time to get back to work.
Spent the holiday reviewing ZBLL L and its gonna need some time. A clear majority of my solves have ZBLL now.
Accomplishment is as follows: Sub 10 singles with ZB are now happening daily.


----------



## Yetiowin (Jan 30, 2016)

9.58 3x3 single


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 30, 2016)

60,000th post.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 30, 2016)

Nop 6:58 4x4 WF, 60000th post


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 30, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nop 6:58 4x4 WF, 60000th * reply *



 idk what to write, umm, yeah


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 30, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> idk what to write, umm, yeah



Well, reply then  You're right


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2016)

58.80 4x4 single, only my 3rd sub1 

Also, just lubed all my cubes, and they're much better now


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 31, 2016)

7 mover

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1324/events/2/rounds/1/results


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 31, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nop 6:58 4x4 WF, 60000th post



gj lol


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 31, 2016)

Pyra OH UWR! 9.43 U R L R L U' B' U' l' r b'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 31, 2016)

Megaminx 
1:07.69 single 
1:13.13 ao5 
1:15.08 ao12

Gunning for a podium at Singapore Open, hopefully I'll also be sub-1:10 by then.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx
> 1:07.69 single
> 1:13.13 ao5
> 1:15.08 ao12
> ...



Looks like you'll be sub me very soon. All the best for Singapore open btw!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 31, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Pyra OH UWR! 9.43 U R L R L U' B' U' l' r b'



No it's not. Idk what it is but I'm pretty sure there's at least some 6s on YouTube and I'm sure I've done better than 9 before.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 31, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> No it's not. Idk what it is but I'm pretty sure there's at least some 6s on YouTube and I'm sure I've done better than 9 before.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiRjZyR_MzI


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 31, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1339&compid=21

between his 3 average PB's this weekend so far (BLD mean not labelled for some reason), Rob Yau should dip below 1000 for average sum of ranks


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2016)

19.29 squan single with parity


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 31, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> No it's not. Idk what it is but I'm pretty sure there's at least some 6s on YouTube and I'm sure I've done better than 9 before.



I've gotten a sub 4 single and a 6.xx ao5, I'll see if I can get a good video tonight


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2016)

these sq1 PBs just keep on coming
23.52 avg12! 

whaaaat
13.96 single...?!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2016)

2:26.10 6x6 single, 2nd best


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2016)

2x2:
PB avg12 was 4.11
lubed 2x2
did 12 solves
PB avg12 is 3.69


----------



## mafergut (Jan 31, 2016)

Started using the Cyclone Boys 5x5x5 that I bought like 6 months ago.
First timed solves have been so tough to even do centers right... My times are irrelevant (and embarrasing), the accomplishment is that I have started solving the thing!


----------



## sqAree (Jan 31, 2016)

I can feel you, my CB 5x5 was feeling bored in my room for quite a few months as well. xD
I started solving it a few days ago and so far I get 6-7ish times.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 31, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I can feel you, my CB 5x5 was feeling bored in my room for quite a few months as well. xD
> I started solving it a few days ago and so far I get 6-7ish times.



My 1st 3 solves (other than a couple untimed I did when I bought it) have been much worse than that. I have been improving solve after solve but the 3rd one is still a bit over 9 minutes so, a long way to go to get the hang of how to solve it efficiently, centers mainly and maybe some tricks for the last edges as well.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2016)

2:38.42 6x6 PB avg5 with a 2:28.05 gj single


----------



## NeilH (Jan 31, 2016)

13.20 avg12
13.90 avg50

14.27, 13.91, 13.87, 15.88, 14.73, 14.34, 12.52, 11.85, 12.23, 13.98, 13.74, 15.75, 15.23, (DNF(15.34)), 12.34, 15.74, 16.06, 14.70, 12.82, 12.07, (21.04), 11.63, 12.01, 14.02, 13.03, 15.13, 14.86, 13.44, 14.74, 16.54, 13.52, 14.63, (11.20), 15.44, 14.35, 13.38, 13.36, 14.32, 13.46, 16.40, 13.52, 12.80, (10.78), 14.08, 12.90, 13.35, (16.96), (10.16), 11.62, 13.04,


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 1, 2016)

10.90 3x3 single!!!!!


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 10.90 3x3 single!!!!!



Get a sub 10 pls

Also 8.79 roux pb single yay I'm getting more sub 10 singles now


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 1, 2016)

TorbinRoux said:


> Get a sub 10 pls
> 
> Also 8.79 roux pb single yay I'm getting more sub 10 singles now
> 
> ...



Nice! How are you liking roux? Do you think you'll switch back?

Signature suggestion: re-block-building my roux skillz


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 1, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Nice! How are you liking roux? Do you think you'll switch back?
> 
> Signature suggestion: re-block-building my roux skillz



Love the sig suggestion XD 
I like roux a lot and I've primarily been using it for around a month now. 
I'm currently averaging around 14 rn


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 2:38.42 6x6 PB avg5 with a 2:28.05 gj single


omg stop


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 1, 2016)

I just realized, with my 8.71 average, I have the highest 3x3 single and average rank of anyone with a 2014 or later WCAID.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 1, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> I just realized, with my 8.71 average, I have the highest 3x3 single and average rank of anyone with a 2014 or later WCAID.



u r too fast!  No, seriously, you're gonna be a top dog in no time with your progression. Your 3x3 is intimidating already but your OH is getting pretty scary lately as well.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 1, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> I just realized, with my 8.71 average, I have the highest 3x3 single and average rank of anyone with a 2014 or later WCAID.



Inb4 PDF goes to a comp


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 1, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Inb4 PDF goes to a comp



Inb4 PDF gets a life


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 1, 2016)

3.83 2x2 ao50 lmao
COLL whenever it comes up, ortega for everything else


----------



## biscuit (Feb 1, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Inb4 PDF gets a life



inb4 PDF realizes how much work that would take.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 1, 2016)

OMFG FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
11:59.78 3BLD SUCCESSSSSSSSS
edges: QT YI DW BF HO JM
corners: JH PQ PF LI TO
been waiting so long for this T•T


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 1, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-1
avg of 5: 6.60

Time List:
1. (5.82) U D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 U L' R2 D R' B2 L2 B2 F' 
2. 6.54 R B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D2 F L F2 U' B' L F' R B2 
3. (13.22) R B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B F U2 F' L2 R' D' U2 B' D L' B2 D' U L 
4. 6.99 B2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R F L2 D' F2 U' B R2 B' 
5. 6.27 U2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' D' B' D F2 L B D2 F2

dat consistency


----------



## biscuit (Feb 1, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-1
> 3. (13.22) R B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B F U2 F' L2 R' D' U2 B' D L' B2 D' U L



WHAT ARE THOSE!... I guess it would be what is that...


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 1, 2016)

dangggggg
4.89, (5.62), 4.40, 4.98, (2.14) = 4.76 avg5
Pyra btw, and the 2.14 was a 6mover


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> dangggggg
> 4.89, (5.62), 4.40, 4.98, (2.14) = 4.76 avg5
> Pyra btw, and the 2.14 was a 6mover



dangggggg


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 1, 2016)

Kevin teached my how to one look 2x2, this is my try at this. The session took 15 mins, but I am happy with the result 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-2
avg of 25: 2.56

Time List:
1. 2.19[1look] U' F' U R' U F2 U' R F U' 
2. 2.53[1look] U' F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
3. 2.40[1look] R F R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U2 
4. 2.55 U R2 U2 F R' F U2 F2 R' 
5. (6.33) R' F U2 F' R' F R2 U2 R' 
6. 2.30[1look] F' U' R2 F2 U F' U R2 U2 
7. 3.28 U F R2 F' U F' U F2 R 
8. (1.63[1look tcll]) R2 U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 R F' 
9. 2.88 R2 F R2 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 U' 
10. 2.34[1look] U2 R U2 R' F R' F U' F' R 
11. 2.43 R' F2 R' U2 R' U F2 R' F' 
12. 2.13[1look] F' U R' U F' R F2 U2 R 
13. 3.30 F2 U R F2 U2 R' U2 F U2 
14. 2.91 R2 U' R U R' F U2 R2 U' 
15. 2.86 U' R F U' F U' R2 F2 U2 
16. 2.18 F2 R2 U F' R U2 R' U2 R 
17. 2.52[full 1look] F U2 F U F' R F' R' F' U' 
18. 2.33 F2 U' R2 U F' R2 F' U2 R 
19. 2.50 F' U2 R U' R2 F' U F' U' 
20. 2.50 F2 U' R2 U F' R' F R2 U2 
21. (1.46[well]) F U' F2 R U2 R F' U' R' 
22. (3.66) R U R' F2 U F' U' F2 R2 U' 
23. 1.91[1look] U F R F2 R F' U2 R2 U2 
24. 2.81[1look] F' U2 R2 F' R F' U2 F R U' 
25. 3.11 F' R F2 R U' R' F R U'

when it says 1 look I wasnt able to see the auf. 2.47 ao12 and 2.3 ao in there also I relearnt 4/7 eg1 sets


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 1, 2016)

wait what!? just dropped a second off of my pyra pb
1.95 U B' R' B' R L B' U' u

part of 9.11 ao50

tbh this belongs in the "[stupid] scrambles thread"


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> wait what!? just dropped a second off of my pyra pb
> 1.95 U B' R' B' R L B' U' u
> 
> part of 9.11 ao50
> ...



1.08 
also, pls gitgud


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 1.08
> also, pls gitgud



lol I am hiding my droo skilz, sry


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol I am hiding my droo skilz, sry



Your grasp of the english language astonishes me


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol I am hiding my droo skilz, sry



to clarify, I was saying "practice pls", not "lol you're slow"


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> to clarify, I was saying "practice pls", not "lol you're slow"


I'm sorta slow but I guess I'm decent?


OLLiver said:


> Your grasp of the english language astonishes me


enw (eye no write)


----------



## p2pcmlp (Feb 2, 2016)

Megaminx
39.41 avg5
42.95 avg50
43.87 avg100


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm sorta slow but I guess I'm decent?
> 
> enw (eye no write)



Aahhh, English.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2016)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 39.41 avg5
> 42.95 avg50
> 43.87 avg100



stahhhhhhp

jkgj
but um how does one get a sub40 avg5? lol


----------



## p2pcmlp (Feb 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> stahhhhhhp
> 
> jkgj
> but um how does one get a sub40 avg5? lol



this one was my second
first had 37,37,46,43,34
this was 45,38,38,38,40


----------



## Cale S (Feb 2, 2016)

8.23 3x3 single

B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' B' L2 R' D' B F' R2 D F U' 

z2 y' 
D R D R' F // xcross
L' U' L // second pair
D' U' R U R' D // third pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // fourth pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

failed the second pair because I didn't see it right away, also failed OLL and PLL, but nice fullstep single


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2016)

p2pcmlp said:


> this one was my second
> first had 37,37,46,43,34
> this was 45,38,38,38,40



I think we can all agree
WHAT?!
but seriously you're amazing


----------



## TMarshall (Feb 2, 2016)

p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 39.41 avg5
> 42.95 avg50
> 43.87 avg100



This is absolutely insane. Do you only practice mega? and how much do you practice?

My accomplishment stuff:
Sq1

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-1
solves/total: 398/398

single
best: 7.36
worst: 22.09

mean of 3
current: 14.64 (σ = 1.56)
best: 9.78 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 5
current: 14.64 (σ = 1.56)
best: 10.80 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 12
current: 13.51 (σ = 1.63)
best: 11.88 (σ = 1.72)

avg of 50
current: 13.19 (σ = 1.63)
best: 12.71 (σ = 1.57)

avg of 100
current: 13.13 (σ = 1.73)
best: 12.97 (σ = 1.68)

Average: 13.18 (σ = 1.73)
Mean: 13.26

Lubing my Qiyi did wonders, still haven't done the Low mod to it. and yay sub-13 average of 100


----------



## NeilH (Feb 2, 2016)

10.55 ao5!!!!!


----------



## p2pcmlp (Feb 2, 2016)

TMarshall said:


> This is absolutely insane. Do you only practice mega? and how much do you practice?
> 
> My accomplishment stuff:
> Sq1
> ...



I don't really have other events, idk how much i practice


----------



## Chree (Feb 2, 2016)

New Gigaminx PB: 19:47.22.

Previous best was 31 minutes-ish on a C4Y like 6 years ago. Which is... yknow.


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 2, 2016)

ZB pbs. The L set is improving.
sub NZ NR avg of 5 woohoo with ZB. Nice single too out of nowhere. 


11.352, 12.617, 15.617, 21.690, 15.754, 10.896, 14.048, 11.345, 12.064, 13.665, 11.538, 9.656

current avg5: 11.649 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 11.649 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 12.890


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 2, 2016)

TMarshall said:


> This is absolutely insane. Do you only practice mega? and how much do you practice?
> 
> My accomplishment stuff:
> Sq-1
> ...



lol sub-NAR


----------



## TMarshall (Feb 2, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> lol sub-NAR



Ya the single is, but the I still have a long way to go for average. That single was fullstep though


----------



## mafergut (Feb 2, 2016)

Chree said:


> New Gigaminx PB: 19:47.22.
> 
> Previous best was 31 minutes-ish on a C4Y like 6 years ago. Which is... yknow.



New ShengShou Gigaminx? Is it as smooth as their Megaminx? I would like to have one but I don't think I would solve it that frequently as it would take me ages to solve.


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 2, 2016)

1.68 2x2 PB ao5


----------



## MiguelRubikXD (Feb 2, 2016)

3×3 1/5/12/50: 9,61/12,33/13'75/14,72

Also I put here my youtube channel! https://youtu.be/2gKGrVy4Iuw


----------



## asacuber (Feb 2, 2016)

NeilH said:


> 10.55 ao5!!!!!



What just happened
...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-2
avg of 5: 3.03

Time List:
1. 3.17 F' R2 F R U2 F' R' F' U' 
2. 2.98 F2 R F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U 
3. (2.67) U' F2 R' U F2 U F R' U' 
4. (3.34) R' F' U2 R' U2 R' F2 R F' U' 
5. 2.96 R' U2 F' U F U2 R F' U'

Nice


----------



## KevinG (Feb 2, 2016)

Results of my last competition:
2x2: 1.74 ER avg 
3x3: 8.77 nice average but I had a counting 10 :/
4x4: 36.99 avg really nice 
Also had a 33 with OP...
7x7: 3:58 first sub 4ever and a nice 4:11 mean
Skoob: a nice 3.84 avg and a 2.40 single (Sub Olli )
OH: 14.22 avg ( 3rd in germany )
BLD: decent 1:52 single

And 20th place for sum of ranks avg


----------



## imvelox (Feb 2, 2016)

avg su 5: 7.85
Lista Tempi:
1. 8.78 D F' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U R2 D B2 D F L B2
2. 7.32 F D' L D L B' D L U' F U2 R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F R
3. 7.46 D2 L D2 R' U2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D B D2 B R' F2 D U 
4. (7.09) L2 D U L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 F' U R' B R2 B L' D' L2 R'.
5. (9.86) D' B' U2 R U2 B2 R U' D R2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 R2


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 2, 2016)

Two LL skips in the same average of 12. Granted I use ZZ, so the odds of an LL skip are better than for CFOP, but it's still really unlikely. Unfortunately, my consistency sucks so I couldn't capitalise on it.
17.78, *(12.18)*, (30.62), 17.74, 18.52, 22.41, 15.72, 18.41, 20.22, *13.69*, 18.13, 21.29 = 18.39

Reconstructions of the LL skips:


Spoiler



*12.18:*
Scramble:
Reconstruction:
x2 B F' D' L R' F R D R' D // EOLine
U R2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' // Left block
R U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' // Right Block
U' // AUF, LL skip
alg.cubing.net

*13.69*
Scramble:
Reconstruction:
x2 R' D B' U L2 D' // EOLine
R' U R' U2 L' U' L' U2 R U' L' // Left Block
R' U R2 U R U2 R U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Right Block
// LL skip, no AUF
alg.cubing.net


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 2, 2016)

Accomplishments from EOW2016
7/10 MBLD giving me 2nd place
Second place in 3BLD
Second place in Clock
First in Pyra, making me the only person to beat Antoine Cantin in any event.
2.78 pyra single, 3NR.
1:23 5x5 single, almost PB
42 4x4 single, also almost PB


----------



## Chree (Feb 2, 2016)

mafergut said:


> New ShengShou Gigaminx? Is it as smooth as their Megaminx? I would like to have one but I don't think I would solve it that frequently as it would take me ages to solve.



New Shengshou indeed. 

It's pretty good. I never got to try an MF8, so can't really compare it to that. It's not exactly smooth... just... smoothish.

It was really tight out of the box, so after a little bit of loosening it actually started turning really well. I don't think it's going to jam or pop, but it does catch quite a bit. This solve was frought with lots of terrifying snapping sounds. So it certainly doesn't perform like an SS Mega, but it's a great puzzle, overall.


----------



## Jovanjarren (Feb 3, 2016)

Managed to cover all pll cases with 14 algs


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 3, 2016)

6x6

1:47.80, 1:51.83, 1:51.31, 1:52.32, 1:50.08, 1:47.34, (1:52.84), 1:49.88, 1:50.38, 1:47.42, 1:48.39, (1:46.26) = 1:49.68 ao12 pb


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 3, 2016)

25.90 square 1 average of 100
I like that all non-parity solves are ~22-24 and parity solves are like 34


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sub-15 Square-1!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-2
avg of 12: 14.98
Time List:
1. (11.75) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-2, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
2. 15.15 (1, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0) 
3. 18.34 (1, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3) 
4. 16.35 (-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, 0) 
5. 14.25 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
6. 15.48 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
7. 14.23 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
8. 13.97 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, -2)/(1, 0) 
9. (19.21) (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/(1, 0)/(5, 0) 
10. 13.81 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
11. 13.81 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0) 
12. 14.45 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 3, 2016)

Just destroyed some 3x3 average PB's over the past couple of days, I'll update my signature later.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 3, 2016)

sq1 wat just happened...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-3
avg of 12: 13.85

Time List:
1. 11.75 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0) 
2. 15.84 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
3. 12.71 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, -4) 
4. 14.13 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
5. 13.37 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -2) 
6. 17.32 (3, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
7. (10.02) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
8. 11.76 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -2)/ 
9. (17.83) (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(5, -4) 
10. 12.98 (4, 3)/(2, 5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/ 
11. 16.82 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
12. 11.76 (-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -5)

solves 4-8 are a 13.09 PB ao5  2/12 parities and 4 times adj/adj XD won't beat this for a while though


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> sq1 wat just happened...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-3
> avg of 12: 13.85
> ...



Wow nice! That's sub my PB 

2:42.10 6x6 PB avg12


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-3
avg of 5: 8.83

Time List:
1. (7.44) F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B' L2 R' D' B2 D L2 F D' F' 
2. (10.00) U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 U' L' U2 B L' B2 R B' U B2 
3. 9.73 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 F D2 R' B' R' D' L' F' R' B D' R2 
4. 8.78 U L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D' R' B2 L D B' D2 L' 
5. 7.98 R' D2 L2 F D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F2 L U L2 D L' D' U F' L'

YAAAS OMG
And this:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-3
avg of 12: 9.83

Time List:
1. (7.44) F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B' L2 R' D' B2 D L2 F D' F' 
2. 10.00 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 U' L' U2 B L' B2 R B' U B2 
3. 9.73 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 F D2 R' B' R' D' L' F' R' B D' R2 
4. 8.78 U L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D' R' B2 L D B' D2 L' 
5. 7.98 R' D2 L2 F D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F2 L U L2 D L' D' U F' L' 
6. (12.32) L' F' D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 F U2 R U B R2 D F D2 L' D' 
7. 9.83 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 B' U' L' R' U F' U L' U R' 
8. 12.10 U' R' B' R L D B' D' R' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 B2 
9. 10.00 F2 R' F' U' L' F B R U' B L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 
10. 10.96 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' L U' L2 B' D' R' U L' U B 
11. 7.79 R U2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 U2 D' B2 R2 B' D' L' R' U2 
12. 11.15 D' R2 B' U2 R' F2 L U2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 D L

Easy scrambles are easy, but all solves fullstep


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 3, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice! That's sub my PB
> 
> 2:42.10 6x6 PB avg12



Hehe thanks and GJ too 

Tried some skoob today:
4.68 ao100
4.59 ao50
4.39 ao12 

Y da hell am I so lazy at learning advanced meh


----------



## ultimatecube (Feb 3, 2016)

First 3x3 Sub-20! 19.35, PLL skip.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Feb 3, 2016)

First 3x3 sub-10! 9.835, EPLL Skip. 

Yeah! https://youtu.be/0AWLKLAKNg8
D2 R2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B R' U B L D U L' F R (21f) 
9.835


----------



## Chree (Feb 3, 2016)

ultimatecube said:


> First 3x3 Sub-20! 19.35, PLL skip.





CubeWizard23 said:


> First 3x3 sub-10! 9.835, EPLL Skip.
> 
> Yeah! https://youtu.be/0AWLKLAKNg8
> D2 R2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B R' U B L D U L' F R (21f)
> 9.835



Congrats to both


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 4, 2016)

Pyraminx 4.38 Ao5 and 4.97 Ao12 PBs! Finally sub-5 Ao12. I finally got more into intuitive L4E a couple days ago (Algorithms for flipped edge on bottom cases) and my times were bad at first, but now they are starting to go down. My recognition is absolutely terrible though.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 4, 2016)

I learnt 2GLL. No sunes ofc. And it is working


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 4, 2016)

Coming for you Brandon

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-3
avg of 12: 14.55

Time List:
1. (9.73) (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0) 
2. 16.65 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3) 
3. 11.90 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0) 
4. (19.28) (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -1) 
5. 13.62 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(6, -2) 
6. 13.94 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
7. 16.73 (1, -3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5)/ 
8. 14.69 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(5, 0) 
9. 12.38 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
10. 18.06 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0) 
11. 12.92 (-3, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
12. 14.63 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 4, 2016)

1:28.79 single
1:39.95 ao12
1:45.01 ao100

Pretty neat (5x5)


----------



## asacuber (Feb 4, 2016)

Are u kidding me or WAT

12. (10.00) B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F' D' F2 R' B D2 L' F' D' U B2

'set up' my weilong


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Average of 5: 17.52
1. 17.12 (1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -4) / (6, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-1, 0)
2. (23.45) (1, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -1) /
4. (11.19) (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (2, -2)
4. 17.72 (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
5. 17.71 (0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / 

wtf


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 4, 2016)

Kudz said:


> No sunes ofc.



Why ofc? I think the sunes are worth using.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 4, 2016)

I just got sub-10! had to put it on this thread! Scramble: F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 L U' B D U2 R' B D' L' U2 R2; (9.52) using winter variation/ELL hybrid method.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 4, 2016)

First sub 9.
8.81 seconds


Spoiler: Reconstruction



B2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U L2 B' U L B L' D2 R2 L2 D L

y' z' Rw U' Rw' F x2 z' U' R' F R //x cross
U L' U2 L y R' U R // F2L 2
R U2 R' U L U L' // F2L3
R U' R' U' R U R' U' // F2L
F R U' R' U' F' //OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' //PLL

48 Moves 8.81 seconds
5.45 TPS


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 4, 2016)

Busy with school, but still making 1LLL progress. I've finished my first full non-ZBLL OLL set, algs here.


----------



## NeilH (Feb 5, 2016)

14.11 avg of 100
13.11 avg of 12

sub-14 can't come soon enough!


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 5, 2016)

1.33 Pyra PB single, beat my old PB by .01 and missed WR by .01


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Busy with school, but still making 1LLL progress. I've finished my first full non-ZBLL OLL set, algs here.



Holy... You are amazing :O


----------



## Cale S (Feb 5, 2016)

Average of 5: 2.81
1. 2.90 U' R U R U' F' U' F' U' 
2. (4.50) F R' U2 F U' F' R F' U2 
3. 2.74 R F U2 R' U R' F R U 
4. (2.72) F' R' U' R2 F R' F2 R' F2 U' 
5. 2.80 U2 F R2 U' F R F R2 U' 

and 18.47 square-1 avg5


----------



## asacuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Average of 5: 2.81
> 1. 2.90 U' R U R U' F' U' F' U'
> 2. (4.50) F R' U2 F U' F' R F' U2
> 3. 2.74 R F U2 R' U R' F R U
> ...



2.73 2x2 avg5

Huh


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2016)

Well damn... 2 PLL skips near the end helped a lot haha

Average of 12: 7.246
1. 6.591 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B' L' D2 L B2 L' U' F' L U 
2. 6.823 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B L2 B' D2 B R2 U' L' B' F2 L' B2 R D F' R' 
3. 6.924 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 U2 L F L B U B' F D F U 
4. 7.680 R2 U F D2 L' F' L2 B2 R F U R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D 
5. 7.304 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' F U2 L' F' U L' B U2 R' B2 
6. 8.506 F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F R' D2 R2 B2 R F R' B' U' 
7. (8.990) F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D' U F' U' B2 R' D2 B D' L B2 L2 
8. 6.874 U' D2 B2 U2 L B L' F D B2 L2 D2 L F2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 R 
9. (6.056) B2 R2 B' D' L' B R2 L B' R U D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 
10. 7.064 R2 F L U' R2 B L' F2 U R D' R2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 B L2 B U2 
11. 6.443 R U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R U2 F2 R U' F' U' B' F' R' U2 R2 B' U2 
12. 8.249 B2 U2 B2 R F2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 R U' B R' D U' R2 B2 F' U L2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok Jay calm down there

Jk nice average


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 5, 2016)

8.60, 7.48, 10.64, 10.48, 8.43, 10.38, 10.00, 9.78, 10.49, 10.57, 9.82, 10.35 = 9.89 AVG12


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Feb 5, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> 8.60, 7.48, 10.64, 10.48, 8.43, 10.38, 10.00, 9.78, 10.49, 10.57, 9.82, 10.35 = 9.89 AVG12



Yeah, right xD


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 5, 2016)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Yeah, right xD



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013RAVI06


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't usually beat my PB square 1 ao50, but when I do, its by _3 seconds_
stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.63
worst time: 34.25

current mo3: 26.40 (σ = 5.83)
best mo3: 19.75 (σ = 1.10)

current avg5: 23.41 (σ = 5.17)
best avg5: 19.75 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 23.29 (σ = 3.82)
best avg12: 21.87 (σ = 2.32)

current avg50: 22.89 (σ = 3.02)
best avg50: 22.89 (σ = 3.02)

session avg: 22.89 (σ = 3.02)
session mean: 22.98


----------



## mafergut (Feb 5, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't usually beat my PB square 1 ao50, but when I do, its by _3 seconds_



Dat QiYi SQ-1...! I just got mine today, but I don't even know how to solve the dang thing yet


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 5, 2016)

With my 3x3 I am finally sub-30 with a Ao5: 28.26!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 5, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Dat QiYi SQ-1...! I just got mine today, but I don't even know how to solve the dang thing yet



but my previous PB was with qiyi...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 5, 2016)

decent, 3rd best or so

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-5
avg of 5: 8.13

Time List:
1. (7.76) F D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 B F2 L2 F D' R' B' R' F' L' F2 R2 D 
2. 7.96 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R' B L D R F2 D R U B2 
3. (10.75) R2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D B2 D B' F2 L2 R F2 
4. 8.49 B' U B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R' B2 L D' F L' R D' U' 
5. 7.96 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L B2 D B' L2 R' B' D' L2 U2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2016)

Finally!!!! My first sub 10!

9.567

Scramble from qqtimer: F2 L U2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 L F2 R' F' D L2 B' D U' R' D B' L2 

Inspection: y'
Cross: R2 u' L' F2 u' (5)
First pair: R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L (10) 
Second pair: U2 R' U R2 U' R' (6)
Third pair: y R U R' U2 R U R' (8)
Fourth pair: U2 R' U R y U' R U' R' (9)
Last layer (PLL skip): F R U R' U' F' U (7)

Total: 45 = 4.70 TPS

That last layer was awesome! I thought I was destined to never get a sub 10 after I got a PB of 10.004.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 5, 2016)

10.50 Clock single!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 5, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> but my previous PB was with qiyi...



So, it's breaking in 
Or you are improving...
Or both
Or... whatever!


----------



## biscuit (Feb 5, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> Finally!!!! My first sub 10!
> 
> 9.567
> 
> ...



GJ man!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 5, 2016)

meh can't get a sub4 of 12...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-5
avg of 12: 4.01

Time List:
1. 4.36 U' R L' B' L U R L' 
2. 3.43 B U' L B' L R L R' L' 
3. 4.63 U' L R B U R L' U' R' 
4. 3.52 L' R B L' R' L' B L' 
5. 3.49 U' B U L R B R B R 
6. 4.90 B' L U L' U' R L U' 
7. 4.35 U' L' B L' B R' B R' 
8. (6.55) L' R U' B R L' R' B' L 
9. 4.40 R L B' R' B R B L R 
10. 4.28 B' R L R B' L B U 
11. 2.71 U B U' R U R L R' U 
12. (2.29) U R' L U B L' R U'

also 17.50 OH of 50, aiming for sth around 16 until April


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 5, 2016)

So in about a month, I've managed to drop my Square-1 times from about 27-30 seconds to 15-18 seconds. So yeah


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 5, 2016)

10:42 5x5 with feet... What am I even doing lmao


----------



## Chree (Feb 5, 2016)

Gigaminx Progress:

First solve:
19:47.22

Bit of tensioning:
18:31.05
17:38.54

Started using Sam Myung's method:
17:29.06
16:22.39

Actually lubed the thing:
15:04.52 (Current PB)

Not bad for only doing 8 solves in 5 days.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2016)

Yaay PB: (last five solves also make 6.94 avg5, first sub-7)

Average of 12: 7.30
1. 7.45 R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' F U2 L' U' R2 F' D F' U2 B'
2. 7.02 B2 D F B' U F2 L' F' B' R' U2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R D2 L F2
3. 7.40 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F D R' B' U' F2 R' U' F2 L' B2
4. 7.29 F' L2 B U D2 R F2 R2 D F U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 U' D2 R2
5. (8.22) F2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L B' L R' F2 U B2 U2 B D F
6. 7.14 L B U' F' L' D R B2 U D2 R2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 U2
7. 8.04 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R B2 R D B2 F' L B2 L U' R' U L'
8. 7.46 F L2 B2 R2 B D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 L B L2 B2 D B' D'
9. 7.83 F' U L2 F2 R F D B D' L D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U R2 D2
10. 6.66 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B' U2 F R2 U' L' F L' B2 R'
11. 6.70 R' D' R' B' L B' R D2 B' R U F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 B2 R2
12. (6.25) F2 U' B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D' R F D B2 R2 B' L2 R' U' F


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

What. 12.74 AO12 (old PB was 13.73, wtf?), also bolded part is a 12.66 PB AO5 (old PB was 12.78). YueXiao is good. I'm kinda annoyed that I'm in the situation where I'm out of practice in most events and getting faster at 3x3, which I don't really care about. Meh.

11.80, *11.15, 13.21, 14.15, 13.02, 11.75*, 12.09, 13.87, (16.60), 12.55, (10.66), 13.83


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 6, 2016)

Practicing for Princeton tommorow, really hoping to podium.
2nd best ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-5
avg of 5: 1.578

Time List:
1. (1.355) R2 F' U' F R2 U' R F2 R2 
2. 1.645 R U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U2 
3. (2.193) R2 F2 R2 U F' U2 F R U2 
4. 1.433 F2 R2 F' R U' R2 F' R U2 
5. 1.657 F R2 U F2 R' U' F' U2 F'


----------



## RhysC (Feb 6, 2016)

Got a 20.05 OH avg the other day - why not sub-20 plz 

It contained a 15, my second best solve ever


----------



## Kudz (Feb 6, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Why ofc? I think the sunes are worth using.


Many ppl say its not worth it so ofc..
For now, cause I forget how I was checking CP. After I learn VLS, I'll do them. For me sunes are better then L cases. Worst case for me..


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 6, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What. 12.74 AO12 (old PB was 13.73, wtf?), also bolded part is a 12.66 PB AO5 (old PB was 12.78). YueXiao is good. I'm kinda annoyed that I'm in the situation where I'm out of practice in most events and getting faster at 3x3, which I don't really care about. Meh.
> 
> 11.80, *11.15, 13.21, 14.15, 13.02, 11.75*, 12.09, 13.87, (16.60), 12.55, (10.66), 13.83



Wow that's incredibly consistent between Ao5 and Ao12.

Even for your previous PBs


----------



## Hari (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice scrambles gave me a PB. 
Average of 5: 3.04
1. 3.19 R2 F2 R' F' U F' U' R2 U'
2. (5.90) R F2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R2
3. 2.97 U R2 U' F U' F' U F U
4. 2.97 F R2 F' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U'
5. (2.83) F' U R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-6
avg of 12: 46.756

Time List:
1. 47.351 Fw' D R' Rw2 B' L F L Rw' R' Fw' Uw2 B2 L' Uw' R Rw D Uw' U B U' R2 Rw2 B' L' U2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw L B' Uw L' U2 Rw' R' 
2. (57.811) L U F2 D L2 F R' F2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw' R2 F2 U2 Fw Rw' U' R U' B2 F R2 Rw2 U L' B2 R2 L' B Rw2 D F2 L F2 Rw' B2 Rw2 F Rw 
3. 47.037 F' L R2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw Fw2 Rw' U L2 D U2 L2 B R U' R' Fw' B' L2 B' L' F' Uw Rw B' R' L' Uw2 U' F B Rw L D2 L2 F' Uw' Rw' 
4. (41.905) R' B2 L Rw2 Fw' D' U' Uw2 R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 D2 F2 Fw2 B' D Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 F L2 Uw D Rw2 B Uw Rw' B Uw2 B' F' L' B Uw Fw L2 
5. 46.743 U Rw' D2 F' R' B2 R2 Uw' F' D U L' Uw' R2 Uw2 R Rw2 U2 D' Rw' F' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 R F' U Fw U' F2 U2 Uw2 Fw D' U' Uw B' R2 Rw 
6. 52.931 R' F Rw F R L2 Uw2 D' Fw D' Rw2 R2 Uw D Fw D' Rw2 B' U2 B F' U' R2 F' U' Rw' F' L2 D2 U2 Fw' B' R Rw B2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw 
7. 42.119 U2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 Fw B D2 Fw2 Uw' L' F' L D2 L Uw R Fw2 F D Fw Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw U' R Uw2 B F' Rw B2 U' D' Uw2 Rw Fw' B2 L' 
8. 48.126 R Uw U2 F2 Fw2 B Uw' B2 Rw2 R B2 Rw2 U2 F2 L2 D B' Rw' F2 Fw B' L' Rw' U F' B' U' F2 B2 Uw2 U' Fw U' F' Fw2 B' Rw2 L B' F' 
9. 45.262 L Uw L2 Rw2 U Uw L2 Uw2 R B2 Fw Uw' R Uw2 Rw' U' Rw' U Uw Fw' Rw2 U2 Fw' L Fw2 L2 B2 U2 Uw B' L2 U' B' L' Fw R2 U' Uw' Fw2 D 
10. 45.941 B' L2 Rw2 Uw Rw R2 Fw' D L R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 L F D2 L2 U2 Fw2 B' U Rw2 Fw' Uw B2 U' Uw2 B Uw L D' Rw' U' F2 U' R B2 F2 Rw' D2 
11. 43.452 R F D2 R U2 R B' F Fw D2 Uw' F2 Rw2 B' Rw F2 Fw2 U' L U2 L Fw U2 Uw2 L D B2 U L' B2 F' U' D L2 U2 Fw2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw' 
12. 48.597 U B' U' B' Rw2 Fw B2 F D2 Rw Fw L F2 Uw' B' R' Fw U D2 Fw' F2 U Rw' B2 F' R' B' U2 Uw' D L' D2 Fw2 D L Uw' D U' F2 B'

Solves 7-11 make a 44.89 ao5 too


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

CornerCutter said:


> With my 3x3 I am finally sub-30 with a Ao5: 28.26!



How long have you been cubing?


----------



## sqAree (Feb 6, 2016)

3x3 pb ao100: 19.71, first sub20!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 6, 2016)

sqAree said:


> 3x3 pb ao100: 19.71, first sub20!



GJ! Congratulations. definitely you are catching up to me


----------



## sqAree (Feb 6, 2016)

mafergut said:


> GJ! Congratulations. definitely you are catching up to me



Well, on small averages we are about similar. You recently beat my pb of 11.84, compare my pb ao5 of 15.54 etc.
But I still can't consistently do 50 solves with a sub20 average. :/


----------



## elizark (Feb 6, 2016)

got my first sub 40 on my 3x3  no skips


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 6, 2016)

My results from Peach State Winter are on the thread :3
couldn't find a noose after Pyra r2 tho, had to get one once I got home


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 6, 2016)

Did an average of 100 for pyraminx today with intuitive L4E. I'm starting to get better, but my main problem is recognition for bringing the bottom edge to the top layer. Still a pretty good average though!

Ao5: 4.13
Ao12: 4.51
Ao100: 5.21


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 6, 2016)

Inspectionless ZBLL ao100: 2.66


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 6, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Inspectionless ZBLL ao100: 2.66



nice! I avg around 3.8-4.2 because the recently learned cases take more time.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 6, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> nice! I avg around 3.8-4.2 because the recently learned cases take more time.



I'm still having some recall issues with the algs that have changed recently, but that'll go away eventually.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

YUSSSSSSSS!!!!!! 8.57 single. First sub-9 also got 8.91 second sub-9, ao5=10.09!! YES! I finally feel like I'm fast enough for comps!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 7, 2016)

16.32 square-1 average of 100!


----------



## Kudz (Feb 7, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Inspectionless ZBLL ao100: 2.66



lol soo pro, vvvvvgj


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Feb 7, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> YUSSSSSSSS!!!!!! 8.57 single. First sub-9 also got 8.91 second sub-9, ao5=10.09!! YES! I finally feel like I'm fast enough for comps!



Really? Only two days ago you got your first sub 10. Seriously, who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## Kudz (Feb 7, 2016)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Really? Only two days ago you got your first sub 10. Seriously, who do you think you're fooling?



Ammm, single might be okey, but avg...


Spoiler: Like look:






gateway cuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-4
> avg of 12: 19.809
> 
> Time List:
> ...






I know that you can progress really fast. I was getting that avg when being like 15/14s solver on global and for some ppl it was kinda fishy.
But this is fake I guess.

Nah, seems legit: maybe ez F2L and LL skip every solve? You never know..

e: He got sub-1 on 5x5.. wtf
(he's about me)


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 7, 2016)

He also got a near miss in 5BLD 3 hours after saying 4BLD was beyond him. Maybe he's a really fast learner.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 7, 2016)

1:10.76 5x5 pb single


----------



## mafergut (Feb 7, 2016)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Really? Only two days ago you got your first sub 10. Seriously, who do you think you're fooling?



Maybe it's 2x2 and not 3x3


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 7, 2016)

My first sub-9 solve

8.96 U2 L' U2 L' R' F2 D2 R F2 R U2 F' D' U2 L2 U B' D2 B D2 R2


----------



## Myachii (Feb 7, 2016)

umm... k

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-7
single: 6.424

Time List:
1. 6.424 R F U F D' F2 B' L U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2

z2 y' //Inspection
F R2 //Cross + first pair setup
U R2 U R' //First Pair
y2 L' U L //Second Pair
R U R' //Third Pair
y R U R' U2 R U' R' //Fourth Pair
U' R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R' //OLL
U2 // PLL Skip

pb i guess? kek


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2016)

Myachii said:


> 1. 6.424 R F U F D' F2 B' L U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2



Nice solve. Congrats on the PB!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 7, 2016)

37.08 L U L' F2 R2 F' R' F2 D L2 D2 R F2 L D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R'

L D L2 D2 F // xcross
y U' R U' R' y L' U2 L // F2L-2
R' U R // F2L-3
U R U R' // F2L-4
y l' U2 L U L' U l
y' U perm on left

37/37.08=~1tps lel

what I should have done at LL
y' L' U' L2 F' R F2 U' F'

would have been 27 moves, 7 moves better than my FMC PB lel. Didn't want to risk sth tho, so I went safe


----------



## Cale S (Feb 7, 2016)

3x3

11.83 avg25
12.05 avg50
12.28 avg100



Spoiler



11.50, 12.23, 12.29, 11.30, 12.91, 14.04, 13.23, 13.57, 11.99, 11.12, 12.72, 11.91, (14.68), 14.20, 11.97, 13.62, 12.50, 12.07, 14.23, (10.11), 10.71, 12.66, 11.72, 11.24, 12.57, 13.03, 11.41, 12.97, 12.83, 12.85, 11.25, 12.68, 13.59, 11.67, 13.40, 14.18, 13.45, 12.31, 11.07, 12.20, 10.92, 12.54, 13.37, 11.87, 13.09, 10.86, 12.16, 13.79, 14.39, (8.79), 14.65, 10.84, 11.30, 11.33, 11.31, 13.49, (17.41), 12.30, 12.37, 13.59, 13.78, 11.88, (10.34), 10.66, 12.70, 11.88, (14.87), 12.19, 11.67, 13.35, 11.29, 11.08, 13.91, 11.45, 11.21, (10.55), 12.92, (15.30), 13.72, 12.83, 10.74, 11.41, (10.07), 10.84, 10.86, 12.70, 11.79, 11.95, 12.53, 12.32, 11.01, (15.53), 12.52, 11.53, 11.26, 11.57, 11.74, 12.07, 11.40, 11.37


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 7, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 37.08 L U L' F2 R2 F' R' F2 D L2 D2 R F2 L D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R'
> 
> L D L2 D2 F // xcross
> y U' R U' R' y L' U2 L // F2L-2
> ...



Why was it a 37?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 7, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Why was it a 37?



I'm guessing it was feet


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 8, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I'm guessing it was feet



Aah, of course


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 8, 2016)

OH lolwat

13.84 single
18.04 ao5
19.01 ao12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 8, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Aah, of course



Yep, with feet


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 8, 2016)

9.94 F2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U R2 U B2 U R B2 F D B2 U F L' U R 

2nd sub-10, my first was my current PB from over two years ago.

y2
R2 D' R' D' //Unplanned X-Cross (4/4)
y R U' R' U R U R' //F2L-2 (7/11)
y U2 R U' R' //F2L-3 (4/15)
y U R U R' U R' F R F' // F2L-4 (9/24)
U' F' U' L' U L F //OLL (7/31)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //PLL (12/43)


----------



## Hari (Feb 8, 2016)

Megaminx PBs:
Average of 5: 1:21.62
1. 1:18.23 
2. 1:21.93 
3. 1:24.70 
4. (1:27.82+) 
5. (1:15.34) 
Also had a 1:25.12 ao12


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 8, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Ammm, single might be okey, but avg...
> I know that you can progress really fast. I was getting that avg when being like 15/14s solver on global and for some ppl it was kinda fishy.
> But this is fake I guess.
> 
> ...



I recently finished learning full winter variation and every ollcp you cold get with WV, that's why my times have shifted so much. I avg about 2-3 secs faster now.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 8, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I recently finished learning full winter variation and every ollcp you cold get with WV



This makes no sense at all


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> This makes no sense at all



Maybe he means he knows adjacent and opposite swaps.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 8, 2016)

PB AO5: 10.88! First PB in a really long time, in a room with bad lighting, a locky cube, and at 4:30 AM. Didn't expect that. I had a shot to break my PB AO12 but the nerves and lockups got to me.

Average of 12: 11.98
1. 12.40 D U2 L' U L U D B U B2 R2 B2 F' R B' R2 D' F L' D2 L U R B' L2 
2. 12.02 R U F U' D' R2 L2 D' U' F R F2 L F L B' L R2 B' F L2 U' L B R 
3. 13.61 L2 U D' R2 F' B D2 L2 B D B R' L2 D2 L F' R F B2 L B' L2 U' L R 
4. 13.36 B R' B2 D2 B F' U' D2 L' D R' B2 R B' D' U' R2 B L' B L2 U2 L U2 F 
5. 12.62 F2 R2 L' B2 L U' B' L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 F R' U D' R2 U2 F' B2 
*6. (9.05) R F' U' B2 U B2 F' L2 B' R' D' R U2 L D2 L' U2 R' F' D' F' L F R2 D' 
7. 10.07 L R' B' R2 B D U' R2 F B2 U' B' D F' L' F U2 D2 R U2 F' D R' F' R2 
8. (14.04) D2 B' D L U' R' U F2 R2 B D' R' U' D' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' D U F 
9. 10.26 B2 D' R L2 U2 D' F' R2 F D R2 L' D2 L R2 U' R2 B F U' D2 B' R' U' R' 
10. 12.32 B2 U2 R' B2 F U D2 R2 L2 F' D' R U' F2 L R' D B R D F2 L2 R2 U' B2 *
11. 11.44 B2 D' F2 L2 R D2 F2 B R' L' U B2 R D2 F D2 B2 R B U2 L R' D R2 F2 
12. 11.72 D R' L F' R2 D' L' B R2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 L U R' B2 F U D' F' L' U2 R


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> This makes no sense at all



What do you mean? this method is ingenius, WV orients all of your corners and about 1/2 time gives you an OLL skip but it can only give you 3 different OLLs so I learned Every OLLCP for those 3 possible OLLs so now I only have 1LLL and a 1/12 chance of an LL skip. Make sense now?
and WV is mostly intuitive and only has 27 cases+mirrors so it makes it much easier to learn than OLL
Also, my 10 sec avg was very lucky i had 3 free f2l pairs overall and 1 LL skip + a 5 move cross.. so yeah it was legit but quite lucky..
+ most WV algs are only around 7-8 moves and very very fast execution.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 8, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Ammm, single might be okey, but avg...
> I know that you can progress really fast. I was getting that avg when being like 15/14s solver on global and for some ppl it was kinda fishy.
> But this is fake I guess.
> 
> ...



also, that avg was really bad I avg more like 15 or so I really need to update my pb averages... And I'm only on that page to follow forum rules I really could be nearly graduating the sub-15 page. That one 5x5 solve was crazy lucky, I avg more like 1:10 on 5x5. (which is still fast)


----------



## ottozing (Feb 8, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> What do you mean? this method is ingenius, WV orients all of your corners and about 1/2 time gives you an OLL skip but it can only give you 3 different OLLs so I learned Every OLLCP for those 3 possible OLLs so now I only have 1LLL and a 1/12 chance of an LL skip. Make sense now?
> and WV is mostly intuitive and only has 27 cases+mirrors so it makes it much easier to learn than OLL
> Also, my 10 sec avg was very lucky i had 3 free f2l pairs overall and 1 LL skip + a 5 move cross.. so yeah it was legit but quite lucky..
> + most WV algs are only around 7-8 moves and very very fast execution.



How is that ingenious? Inserting the last pair normally is faster than recognizing and executing one of 27 WV algs, plus the OLLCP algs for the corner oriented cases are pretty bad and is generally a slower subset than OLL by itself.

You're saying that adding an extra step to your solves is what made you significantly faster when in fact it's a significantly inferior concept, even when you get a PLL skip and a normal CFOP solver doesn't.

You're fake, you know you're fake, and anyone with half a brain knows you're fake so just give it a rest and start fresh as soon as possible before you dig yourself an even deeper hole. Otherwise, upload some avg5/12 videos for 3x3/5x5/3BLD to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Kilkiju (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm only almost 3 months old in cubing world and I have now made a couple solves under 30 seconds, and record average of 5 of 36.49.
I also yesterday started learning BLD and i'm doing pretty good with it. Can't wait for my first blindfolded solve.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 8, 2016)

Why 1/2 chance of skip? Funny so full VLS is WV plus one more set. Great.
So stupid LL method with super bad reco makes you improve 3sec? On this level?

So if I'll switch to begginier's method I'll be sub-7 in a week? This is absurdal.

You wasn't averaging 15, but 19.. I would really like to see that 5x5 solve. Centers skip? Or few edges too. Chicky LL skip maybe?

In some other threads you wrote things that are pretty unnormal for that fast speedcubers. Thunderclap? No, only cubicle one. I am not saying that you can't be good and say things like this, but all in all things that you say make everybody think that you are fake.

Also if you are near graduating from sub 15 it means you can solve 3x3 stage on 5x5 in let's say 15-20s. 3x3 stage is one of fastest steps there. Sub-1 is kinda.... even more fake.

Fake solves, if it is okey with you, but don't show it to others. I am waiting for a video.


----------



## myung97 (Feb 8, 2016)

Gigaminx PB average of 5: 9:29.34

(9:16.82), 9:29.82, (9:50.73), 9:21.51, 9:36.68
This might be UWR, though I'm not entirely sure.. lol
I got the 9:16 on cam as well. Definitely uploading that one


----------



## Berd (Feb 8, 2016)

myung97 said:


> Gigaminx PB average of 5: 9:29.34
> 
> (9:16.82), 9:29.82, (9:50.73), 9:21.51, 9:36.68
> This might be UWR, though I'm not entirely sure.. lol
> I got the 9:16 on cam as well. Definitely uploading that one



Looks like it:

UWR: avg5	9:51.43	Michael Gottlieb	USA	(9:37.66), 10:08.14, (10:12.88), 9:38.20, 9:47.95


GJ!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 8, 2016)

55.13 4x4 PB single w/ PLL parity! Still don't use Yau though... :/
Splits: 7/24/24
just what

e: 1:12.87, 1:15.99, 1:18.19, *1:05.38, [1:17.86,] 1:02.11, ([55.13,]) 1:06.24,* 1:08.24, 1:10.64, 1:13.02, 1:03.04
Bolded is 1:04.58 PB avg5, All of it makes 1:09.54 PB avg12


----------



## myung97 (Feb 8, 2016)

myung97 said:


> Gigaminx PB average of 5: 9:29.34
> 
> (9:16.82), 9:29.82, (9:50.73), 9:21.51, 9:36.68
> This might be UWR, though I'm not entirely sure.. lol
> I got the 9:16 on cam as well. Definitely uploading that one



Ok already beat this one. Today's been a really good day for me. 
9:10.53 average of 5: 9:06.71, (9:06.11), 9:11.75, (9:27.38), 9:13.12


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 9, 2016)

omg 6:02.09 7x7 single. I don't do 7x7... like ever.


----------



## Chree (Feb 9, 2016)

Gigaminx Progress...

15:01.99. A few hours later, 14:59.21. Did a happy sub15 dance.

Next night: 13:32.13. Ridiculous. Had to try again. 14:33.67. Seems I'm petering out. Won't be catching up to Sam any time soon.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 9, 2016)

myung97 said:


> Ok already beat this one. Today's been a really good day for me.
> 9:10.53 average of 5: 9:06.71, (9:06.11), 9:11.75, (9:27.38), 9:13.12





Chree said:


> Gigaminx Progress...
> 
> 15:01.99. A few hours later, 14:59.21. Did a happy sub15 dance.
> 
> Next night: 13:32.13. Ridiculous. Had to try again. 14:33.67. Seems I'm petering out. Won't be catching up to Sam any time soon.



Wow! Just wow... to both of you. Sam, you're gonna get sub-9 soon if you keep improving that way. And Chris, you have shaved off like1/3 of your initial times so very nice progress. Wait you both until I receive mine and start getting times around 1h and a half!!!  Sorry, I'm being a bit optimistic here, maybe 2h is more close to reality.

I tried to solve my new SS Mastermorphix 3x3 shapemod yesterday and it took me like 45 minutes (an entire episode of Grey's Anatomy)  How's that for an (un)accomplishment?


----------



## Torch (Feb 9, 2016)

Did a relay of all the functional puzzles I own in 38:08.

19x 3x3
3x SQ-1
3x 2x2
3x Skewb
2x Pyraminx
2x 4x4
2x Mirror Blocks
1x 5x5
1x Mega
1x 7x7
1x Void cube
1x Gear Ball
1x Fifteen puzzle
1x Smart Egg


----------



## Survfour (Feb 9, 2016)

After 2 months and 4 days of speedcubing, I got my first sub-20 average of 100. 

I started to use Prisma timer on the 15th of December, so the graph shows pretty much all of my progress. I averaged 30 seconds after 1 month and thought that maybe it would be possible for me to sub-20 in another month, and I almost did  Hopefully I can maintain sub-20, and eventually go for sub-15  And for anyone who's just started cubing, just practice, practice and practice, it's the best way to improve!

Picture:
View attachment 5884

The 30:30 average is for all of the 4160 solves I've timed, which is of course worse that my current average.


----------



## sqAree (Feb 9, 2016)

Being sub20 after 2 months of cubing is pretty impressive.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 9, 2016)

I made this

Probably gonna use it this week and next two weeks (winter break) to forget about it. In quite like it.

lolme


----------



## Berd (Feb 9, 2016)

17:33 giga pb! Pb by over 3 mins, considering my last solve was a week ago, not too shabby. My new method for s2l seems pretty op too. MF8 is still good I swear!


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 9, 2016)

Berd said:


> 17:33 giga pb! Pb by over 3 mins, considering my last solve was a week ago, not too shabby. My new method for s2l seems pretty op too. MF8 is still good I swear!



Gj! What changes did you do to S2L?


----------



## Berd (Feb 9, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Gj! What changes did you do to S2L?


I build the "blocks" then do free slice for the f2l and ll edges. Thanks!


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 9, 2016)

21.16 sq1 single pb woop


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 9, 2016)

Did a few hundred squan solves after learning cp parity. 
12.65 Single
21.83 Ao5
27.19 Ao12
31.09 Ao100


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 9, 2016)

yaaaay 14.47 squan single


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 10, 2016)

I learnt how to do squan
11. 36.30 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)

EDIT: PB again! 6. 35.17 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 10, 2016)

Learned another OLL 1LLL set and got a inspectionless OLL55 1LLL ao100: 2.59, better than ZBLL so I'm satisfied with recall.


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 10, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Learned another OLL 1LLL set and got a inspectionless OLL55 1LLL ao100: 2.59, better than ZBLL so I'm satisfied with recall.



How many algs exactly do you know now?


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 10, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> How many algs exactly do you know now?



I don't know nearly as many algs as Bindedsa but that's a really difficult question to answer


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 10, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> How many algs exactly do you know now?



I have no idea, any guess I make could be off by hundreds, especially when you consider algs for the same case.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 10, 2016)

Got a sub 7 petrus single on camera. 






Really easy blockbuilding steps, but no skips. 
Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/r6ShX1
45 moves/6.91 = 6.51 TPS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 10, 2016)

sq1 on cam, upload soon 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-10
avg of 12: 15.13

Time List:
1. 16.02 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(5, -4) 
2. 17.33 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -3)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0) 
3. 13.60 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
4. 12.91 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0) 
5. 12.32 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
6. 13.79 (-3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, -4)/ 
7. 17.48 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -4)/ 
8. (21.68) (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
9. 16.22 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0) 
10. (10.92) (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0) 
11. 14.47 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
12. 17.08 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)

13.44 ao5 in there, 2nd best. Single was with adj-adj


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 10, 2016)

sq1: Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-10
solves/total: 60/60
single
best: 22.16
worst: 51.69
mean of 3
current: 44.24 (σ = 9.33)
best: 26.52 (σ = 3.32)
avg of 5
current: 39.88 (σ = 6.83)
best: 27.83 (σ = 1.07)
avg of 12
current: 33.94 (σ = 6.43)
best: 30.07 (σ = 4.53)
avg of 50
current: 35.36 (σ = 6.32)
best: 34.95 (σ = 5.76)


----------



## biscuit (Feb 10, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Learned another OLL 1LLL set and got a inspectionless OLL55 1LLL ao100: 2.59, better than ZBLL so I'm satisfied with recall.



Oh you know. Just learned another hundred algs or so. No biggie.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 10, 2016)

So Gigaminx Is cool these days:
23:37.845 single

Using the Mf8, I think I can get sub 20 as I see were I can Improve.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 10, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Oh you know. Just learned another hundred algs or so. No biggie.


Pfft, I just call that Tuesday... though seriously it was only 40 algs and recall is still crappy for a lot of them.


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 10, 2016)

Set my first sub 2 5x5 single (1:56.43), then immediately after set 6x6 PB (4:20.53), then 7x7 immediately after that (6:40.39). Previous PBs were 2:05/4:43/6:52.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 10, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Pfft, I just call that Tuesday... though seriously it was only 40 algs and recall is still crappy for a lot of them.



40 is a bit more manageable. But then again, it took like a year for me to learn full OLL so...

How are you able to recognize so many algs? I've tried to learn other algs to supplement OLL and PLL, but I can never recognize them from the masses of other similar cases. You hurt my brain.


----------



## imvelox (Feb 10, 2016)

6.74 R' F D2 B L2 F L U R2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 D

z' x' Rw' D' L' U L' D' z'
(D y') R U R'
y2 R U R' L' U L
y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
L' U2 L U L' U' L
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R 
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

57 HTM/6.74 => 8.46 TPS

https://goo.gl/Ur3pb4


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 10, 2016)

5.887 D L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 R' B' F' L' D F' U2 F2 D' R2
z2 y'
F' B U R2 // Xcross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L2
U L U' L' // F2L3
y' R U' R2 F R F' // F2L4
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

50/5.887 = 8.49 TPS, really good for me, probably the best I've reconstructed.


----------



## Chree (Feb 10, 2016)

Berd said:


> I build the "blocks" then do free slice for the f2l and ll edges. Thanks!



I'm basing my method off what I saw in Sam's videos. Although it's likely I'm missing some of his techniques. Anywho...



Spoiler



1. Redux F2L Centers
2. Redux and Solve Star Edges (seems easiest to solve each edge one at a time, rather than 'Redux all 5 first, then do Star')
3. Redux F2L Edges + Corners (creates 1x4 "blocks") + Solve F2L
(F2L is fully solved)
4. Redux S2L Centers
5. Redux S2L + LL Edges
6. S2L + LL (normal Mega method steps)



I was wondering what you meant by "blocks". I don't quite know how to interpret that part of your method. Are you adding a substep between steps 4 and 5 where you only partially solve the S2L centers before reducing the S2L+LL edges?

Is there a Gigaminx Discussion Thread we can take this too?


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tao Yu said:


> Got a sub 7 petrus single on camera.
> 
> 
> Really easy blockbuilding steps, but no skips.
> ...



Is this UWR for petrus single?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 10, 2016)

11:52 and 11:56 gigaminx Singles...


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2016)

Chree said:


> I'm basing my method off what I saw in Sam's videos. Although it's likely I'm missing some of his techniques. Anywho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's take it to a thread.


----------



## sqAree (Feb 10, 2016)

Suddenly everyone is doing Gigaminx?  Maybe it will become an official event with this trend.


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Suddenly everyone is doing Gigaminx?  Maybe it will become an official event with this trend.



Too long for begginers really. It's a very cool unofficial event tho.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 10, 2016)

Picked up my 42 mm Zhanchi lol

6.78 and 7.42 fullsteps wat, 6.77 with OLL skip j perm
8.98 ao5
9.52 ao12
9.77 ao25 

I keep getting normal times with this cube pls help lol

Also 1:32 feet with that cube xD


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 10, 2016)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.64
worst time: 13.81

current mo3: 11.65 (σ = 1.29)
best mo3: 8.49 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5: 11.65 (σ = 1.29)
best avg5: 8.76 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 11.29 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 9.47 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 10.26 (σ = 1.00)
best avg100: 10.26 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 10.26 (σ = 1.00)
session mean: 10.30


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 10, 2016)

21:07.170 & 20:17.300 Gigaminx solves. These along with the other one I did today makes a 21:40.771 Mo3


----------



## Iggy (Feb 10, 2016)

2:37.44 6x6 PB avg5, PB by about a second


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 10, 2016)

Megaminx PB's 
2:11.063 single (not PB but very good)
2:18.484 Mo3
2:19.696 Ao5
2:27.522 Ao12

It's no surprise that solving gigaminx helps with megaminx.


----------



## Chree (Feb 10, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Megaminx PB's
> 2:11.063 single (not PB but very good)
> 2:18.484 Mo3
> 2:19.696 Ao5
> ...



Haha... nice. You should also practice 5x5 then


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Aaaaaah whaaaaaaaaat...

Generated By csTimer on 2001-1-4
avg of 5: 8.76

Time List:
1. (6.93) R' B D2 L2 U' R D' R' B L F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 L2 
2. (10.83) B2 U' R2 D' F D' L U L R2 B2 U L2 U B2 D B2 D L2 U2 
3. 8.88 B2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 D' L2 D U' L B' U L2 U' F2 
4. 9.34 D2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U R D B2 D R' F' 
5. 8.05 D2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R F2 L R' U' B2 F U' R' U' L2 B U'

I just beat my old pb ao5 by .99 seconds, crazy. Also that's my pb single.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 10, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> Is this UWR for petrus single?


No, I have a 6.79, which I think is probably the UWR. I haven't heard of faster at least.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 11, 2016)

Good session today. PB ao 100, really solid solves everywhere else.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 11, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Good session today. PB ao 100, really solid solves everywhere else.
> 
> View attachment 5885



You're quite good. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian (Feb 11, 2016)

5.15 woo
with Thunderclap that arrived yesterday

R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 B' D2 U' R F2 R U' L R F' U B'

y2 F L D2 U' R' F
L' U' L
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U R
x' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 11, 2016)

ZBLL TRAINING AVERAGE OF 1000 5.858
Whatever you do not open the spoiler........



Spoiler



Average of 1000: 5.858
1. 3.073 
2. 3.913 
3. 4.146 
4. 3.440 
5. 19.560 
6. 4.849 
7. 5.771 
8. 5.490 
9. 2.689 
10. 12.747 
11. 6.288 
12. 2.874 
13. 2.082 
14. 8.128 
15. 3.634 
16. 3.682 
17. 3.939 
18. 9.178 
19. 3.057 
20. 4.048 
21. (1:32.741) 
22. 8.609 
23. 5.713 
24. 3.344 
25. (0.648) 
26. 3.145 
27. 2.927 
28. 2.249 
29. 7.472 
30. 2.960 
31. 12.305 
32. 7.145 
33. 2.864 
34. 12.328 
35. 33.865 
36. 4.216 
37. 17.913 
38. 30.704 
39. 10.297 
40. (1.249) 
41. 2.936 
42. 6.256 
43. 3.648 
44. 3.624 
45. 4.986 
46. 6.049 
47. 7.730 
48. 3.192 
49. 12.402 
50. 5.577 
51. 3.913 
52. 12.217 
53. 2.899 
54. 4.074 
55. 3.514 
56. 4.008 
57. 15.377 
58. 4.960 
59. 6.362 
60. 32.114 
61. 5.128 
62. 3.320 
63. 5.112 
64. 11.744 
65. 3.785 
66. 13.488 
67. 3.146 
68. 4.426 
69. 32.377 
70. 6.577 
71. 6.384 
72. 3.312 
73. 4.664 
74. 7.233 
75. 4.001 
76. 8.520 
77. 3.832 
78. 3.248 
79. 3.371 
80. 2.320 
81. (46.897) 
82. 3.592 
83. 3.386  
84. 7.961 
85. 2.856 
86. 6.130 
87. 3.761 
88. 5.145 
89. (1:06.625) 
90. 3.816 
91. 3.008 
92. 3.952 
93. 3.584 
94. (59.731) 
95. 3.704 
96. (1:00.489) 
97. 2.107 
98. 4.960 
99. 3.808 
100. 2.057 
101. 2.761 
102. 3.242 
103. (1.521) 
104. 3.833 
105. (41.577) 
106. 2.274 
107. 4.122 
108. 1.912 
109. 2.026 
110. 6.986 
111. 20.313 
112. 3.384 
113. 2.866 
114. 12.929 
115. 3.074 
116. 3.407 
117. 19.312 
118. 3.232 
119. 3.152 
120. (1:26.506) 
121. 3.017 
122. (39.833) 
123. (35.529) 
124. 3.506 
125. 5.242 
126. 4.001 
127. 1.986 
128. 6.328 
129. 3.304 
130. 2.305 
131. 3.760 
132. (0.969) 
133. 5.760 
134. 2.562 
135. 6.728 
136. (36.113) 
137. 2.208 
138. 2.304 
139. 5.688 
140. 5.120 
141. 5.177 
142. 11.066 
143. 19.778 
144. 3.176 
145. 2.481 
146. (37.521) 
147. 25.178 
148. 21.202 
149. 3.824 
150. 3.242 
151. 20.705 
152. 2.641 
153. 1.880 
154. 2.792 
155. 18.689 
156. 24.569 
157. 2.872 
158. 7.496 
159. 1.992 
160. 9.209 
161. 2.488 
162. 3.712 
163. 2.336 
164. 14.936 
165. 5.850 
166. 5.472 
167. 4.937 
168. 3.194 
169. 2.577 
170. 4.499 
171. 2.594 
172. 2.650 
173. 2.007 
174. 4.095 
175. 3.226 
176. 7.209 
177. 3.906 
178. 6.488 
179. 32.105 
180. 2.769 
181. 3.481 
182. (1.001) 
183. 2.312 
184. 2.233 
185. 7.882 
186. (1.721) 
187. 5.353 
188. 2.570 
189. 12.865 
190. 15.936 
191. 3.929 
192. 5.296 
193. (1.434) 
194. 3.744 
195. 3.504 
196. 3.528 
197. 10.768 
198. 5.428 
199. 20.507 
200. 2.800 
201. 2.146 
202. 4.928 
203. 22.370 
204. 4.552 
205. 2.768 
206. 3.481 
207. 2.392 
208. 4.080 
209. (1:02.544) 
210. 9.688 
211. 12.739 
212. 2.649 
213. 4.361 
214. 3.152 
215. (1.416) 
216. 5.298 
217. 2.890 
218. (1.673) 
219. 2.448 
220. (59.040) 
221. 3.265 
222. 2.386 
223. 6.576 
224. 4.384 
225. 4.170 
226. 2.640 
227. 10.097 
228. 2.944 
229. 3.242 
230. 3.769 
231. 2.674 
232. 12.337 
233. 3.737 
234. 4.387 
235. (1.577) 
236. 3.107 
237. 3.576 
238. 3.072 
239. 2.720 
240. 3.073 
241. 22.819 
242. 3.154 
243. 11.304 
244. 3.896 
245. 5.384 
246. (1.000) 
247. 3.585 
248. 6.056 
249. 8.849 
250. 3.393 
251. 2.953 
252. 3.056 
253. 7.193 
254. 3.760 
255. 3.577 
256. 2.608 
257. 3.705 
258. 1.865 
259. 2.689 
260. 30.716 
261. 4.472 
262. 2.018 
263. 2.984 
264. 4.267 
265. 14.666 
266. 12.210 
267. 16.345 
268. 1.843 
269. 3.016 
270. 3.464 
271. (1.048) 
272. (1.554) 
273. 3.193 
274. 1.914 
275. 4.480 
276. 4.184 
277. 5.968 
278. 2.264 
279. 5.504 
280. 2.762 
281. 5.905 
282. 6.792 
283. 7.648 
284. (1.704) 
285. 4.049 
286. 3.488 
287. 3.065 
288. 9.385 
289. 2.960 
290. 2.432 
291. 2.201 
292. 5.066 
293. 4.936 
294. 4.656 
295. 2.633 
296. 15.170 
297. (1.465) 
298. 2.215 
299. 8.138 
300. 2.409 
301. 7.832 
302. 2.073 
303. 5.626 
304. (1:07.409) 
305. (0.888) 
306. 3.482 
307. 2.610 
308. 2.784 
309. 3.434 
310. 14.441 
311. 8.472 
312. 5.144 
313. (1.688) 
314. 8.234 
315. 3.307 
316. 3.240 
317. 19.200 
318. 2.416 
319. (55.729) 
320. (40.849) 
321. 2.241 
322. 26.848 
323. (1.160) 
324. 3.720 
325. 3.953 
326. 2.440 
327. 7.809 
328. 2.312 
329. 14.096 
330. 3.322 
331. 6.128 
332. 3.672 
333. 3.072 
334. 4.826 
335. 6.666 
336. 2.408 
337. 5.872 
338. 3.720 
339. 3.264 
340. 2.482 
341. 12.234 
342. 4.769 
343. 3.480 
344. 3.056 
345. 3.393 
346. 3.304 
347. 4.392 
348. 5.889 
349. 13.872 
350. 8.857 
351. 2.944 
352. 2.240 
353. 2.241 
354. 4.369 
355. 2.632 
356. 5.632 
357. 3.129 
358. 13.377 
359. 2.561 
360. (1.432) 
361. 3.232 
362. 2.200 
363. 18.513 
364. 3.080 
365. 19.067 
366. 10.144 
367. 17.785 
368. 8.002 
369. 3.432 
370. 5.976 
371. 3.336 
372. 2.688 
373. 14.832 
374. 12.512 
375. 2.890 
376. 3.722 
377. 4.953 
378. 11.352 
379. 3.074 
380. 10.064 
381. 4.241 
382. 3.016 
383. 4.480 
384. 3.840 
385. 5.889 
386. 2.680 
387. 4.153 
388. 2.337 
389. 1.819 
390. 4.248 
391. 7.952 
392. 2.696 
393. 3.240 
394. 2.481 
395. (0.762) 
396. 10.536 
397. 3.080 
398. 2.617 
399. 5.819 
400. 4.938 
401. 3.400 
402. 3.464 
403. 2.250 
404. 3.530 
405. 3.913 
406. 7.056 
407. (1:26.561) 
408. 5.938 
409. 3.698 
410. 7.016 
411. 3.593 
412. 2.632 
413. 6.256 
414. 4.592 
415. 2.264 
416. 4.073 
417. 2.873 
418. 27.728 
419. 5.433 
420. 1.776 
421. 17.200 
422. 1.899 
423. 1.906 
424. 5.723 
425. 2.432 
426. 3.768 
427. 2.008 
428. 8.337 
429. 19.393 
430. 2.242 
431. 3.593 
432. 1.912 
433. 3.689 
434. 4.265 
435. 2.640 
436. 8.064 
437. 2.793 
438. 4.577 
439. 7.474 
440. (45.594) 
441. (1.705) 
442. 1.889 
443. 3.000 
444. (1.064) 
445. 4.570 
446. 2.145 
447. 1.793 
448. 4.074 
449. 4.392 
450. 2.632 
451. 2.992 
452. 2.384 
453. 2.815 
454. 2.921 
455. 2.192 
456. 21.539 
457. (1.192) 
458. 5.722 
459. 2.905 
460. (1.489) 
461. 4.129 
462. 5.376 
463. 3.531 
464. 11.690 
465. (47.105) 
466. 2.680 
467. 2.681 
468. 3.376 
469. 2.818 
470. 12.752 
471. 3.146 
472. 2.169 
473. 2.305 
474. 5.696 
475. 13.817 
476. 4.656 
477. 3.890 
478. 3.738 
479. 4.552 
480. 4.696 
481. 2.665 
482. 2.680 
483. (1:27.105) 
484. 7.392 
485. 2.817 
486. 5.384 
487. 1.792 
488. 5.832 
489. 2.537 
490. 3.153 
491. 2.930 
492. 7.952 
493. 3.970 
494. 2.689 
495. 2.632 
496. 2.104 
497. (1.067) 
498. 6.768 
499. 2.456 
500. (37.393) 
501. 4.076 
502. 5.448 
503. 3.432 
504. 4.770 
505. 3.816 
506. 3.680 
507. 13.890 
508. 4.264 
509. 2.722 
510. 3.088 
511. 7.881 
512. 5.856 
513. 2.561 
514. 2.888 
515. 5.746 
516. 6.144 
517. 4.729 
518. 3.297 
519. (1:30.698) 
520. 2.297 
521. 12.675 
522. 2.441 
523. 3.538 
524. (1:10.802) 
525. 3.288 
526. 2.130 
527. 3.664 
528. 4.449 
529. 3.793 
530. 4.512 
531. 10.648 
532. 4.856 
533. 2.906 
534. 25.754 
535. 2.706 
536. (1.394) 
537. 4.968 
538. 3.578 
539. 16.354 
540. 3.312 
541. (1.616) 
542. 2.776 
543. 2.770 
544. 23.265 
545. 2.441 
546. (1.408) 
547. 5.808 
548. 3.312 
549. 3.833 
550. 5.105 
551. 16.083 
552. 2.057 
553. 3.552 
554. 15.439 
555. 9.954 
556. 3.218 
557. 4.000 
558. 3.592 
559. 8.969 
560. (1.466) 
561. 29.554 
562. (3:09.876) 
563. 6.953 
564. 3.440 
565. (47.168) 
566. 5.022 
567. 8.962 
568. 4.905 
569. 3.201 
570. 5.929 
571. 2.816 
572. 2.930 
573. 2.433 
574. 3.000 
575. 4.753 
576. 4.347 
577. 3.680 
578. 5.113 
579. (1.016) 
580. (1.026) 
581. 6.121 
582. 3.936 
583. 2.472 
584. 2.720 
585. 2.648 
586. 4.336 
587. 4.072 
588. 3.698 
589. (45.370) 
590. 4.456 
591. 2.136 
592. 3.002 
593. 2.641 
594. 2.096 
595. (1.376) 
596. (1.586) 
597. 3.680 
598. 3.288 
599. 2.786 
600. 9.219 
601. 3.224 
602. 5.273 
603. 2.977 
604. 3.144 
605. (1.441) 
606. 10.122 
607. 3.371 
608. 4.529 
609. 2.625 
610. (36.624) 
611. 3.720 
612. 6.001 
613. 5.801 
614. 4.881 
615. (1.184) 
616. 3.407 
617. 5.370 
618. (1.376) 
619. 6.384 
620. 3.552 
621. 4.992 
622. 3.697 
623. 3.202 
624. 1.849 
625. 8.858 
626. 3.368 
627. 3.562 
628. 4.050 
629. 3.152 
630. 5.089 
631. 6.016 
632. 2.410 
633. 8.761 
634. 2.450 
635. 2.648 
636. (1.600) 
637. 2.672 
638. 7.401 
639. 2.353 
640. 2.440 
641. 6.361 
642. 2.465 
643. 3.192 
644. 6.992 
645. 17.393 
646. 1.880 
647. 4.729 
648. 3.480 
649. 4.979 
650. 14.080 
651. 4.777 
652. (1.648) 
653. 3.850 
654. 2.297 
655. 2.370 
656. 3.578 
657. (0.754) 
658. 4.216 
659. (1.672) 
660. 6.641 
661. 3.826 
662. 2.921 
663. 4.240 
664. 2.553 
665. 3.688 
666. 3.480 
667. 2.890 
668. 4.720 
669. 2.033 
670. 8.912 
671. 3.819 
672. 1.802 
673. 2.816 
674. 2.368 
675. 4.169 
676. (1.682) 
677. 2.344 
678. 7.314 
679. 3.881 
680. 3.345 
681. (42.216) 
682. 6.312 
683. 2.049 
684. 4.848 
685. 5.273 
686. (1:09.673) 
687. 2.488 
688. 3.224 
689. 13.304 
690. 10.024 
691. 3.522 
692. 2.736 
693. 2.817 
694. 12.905 
695. 3.793 
696. 17.353 
697. 2.744 
698. 5.664 
699. 4.472 
700. 2.361 
701. (1.665) 
702. 11.608 
703. 2.202 
704. (1.224) 
705. 2.649 
706. 3.761 
707. (1:21.401) 
708. 5.450 
709. 2.440 
710. 5.281 
711. 2.936 
712. 2.657 
713. 5.265 
714. 3.528 
715. 15.874 
716. 2.577 
717. 2.593 
718. 3.704 
719. 2.488 
720. 2.936 
721. 6.856 
722. 4.594 
723. 6.713 
724. 2.921 
725. 2.777 
726. 6.481 
727. 4.288 
728. 3.440 
729. 2.832 
730. 2.072 
731. 3.697 
732. 3.904 
733. 2.152 
734. 6.425 
735. 4.713 
736. 2.953 
737. 4.984 
738. 3.240 
739. 3.176 
740. 6.712 
741. 2.713 
742. 6.353 
743. 5.145 
744. 8.448 
745. 2.713 
746. 3.336 
747. 3.808 
748. 2.658 
749. 2.897 
750. 2.360 
751. 3.624 
752. 4.184 
753. 12.504 
754. 3.649 
755. 6.056 
756. 2.771 
757. (2:29.930) 
758. 34.625 
759. (43.521) 
760. 3.794 
761. 2.817 
762. 4.696 
763. 2.176 
764. 4.176 
765. (1.696) 
766. 3.614 
767. (0.656) 
768. 3.297 
769. 4.097 
770. 2.651 
771. 3.120 
772. 2.679 
773. 2.152 
774. 1.952 
775. 2.505 
776. 17.201 
777. 10.954 
778. 3.113 
779. 3.280 
780. 4.744 
781. 6.291 
782. 15.961 
783. 4.336 
784. 7.424 
785. 8.091 
786. 2.673 
787. 1.953 
788. 9.450 
789. 1.746 
790. 13.768 
791. (1:53.826) 
792. 5.097 
793. (1:05.450) 
794. 2.833 
795. 4.337 
796. 3.457 
797. 9.161 
798. 2.368 
799. (36.201) 
800. 4.345 
801. 12.968 
802. 7.544 
803. 3.880 
804. 2.984 
805. 5.680 
806. 3.665 
807. 1.770 
808. 4.233 
809. 3.152 
810. 3.728 
811. (37.289) 
812. 2.728 
813. 2.632 
814. 3.544 
815. 21.841 
816. 24.840 
817. 2.336 
818. 2.656 
819. (48.993) 
820. 4.112 
821. 28.433 
822. 4.232 
823. 2.912 
824. 16.377 
825. 3.233 
826. 5.288 
827. 8.192 
828. 2.272 
829. 9.145 
830. 2.552 
831. 26.657 
832. 4.104 
833. (1.577) 
834. 6.632 
835. 10.536 
836. 2.448 
837. 9.073 
838. 9.728 
839. 2.777 
840. 5.376 
841. 11.121 
842. 6.232 
843. (1:15.329) 
844. 14.888 
845. (4:33.509) 
846. 2.657 
847. 2.616 
848. 3.784 
849. 7.776 
850. 3.496 
851. 6.800 
852. 3.112 
853. 2.840 
854. 11.361 
855. 12.136 
856. 8.520 
857. 8.401 
858. 2.641 
859. 3.272 
860. (38.737) 
861. 4.200 
862. 4.601 
863. 4.488 
864. 5.961 
865. 3.800 
866. 4.161 
867. 4.224 
868. 2.250 
869. 26.104 
870. 19.977 
871. 2.464 
872. (3:47.105) 
873. 4.154 
874. 4.952 
875. 7.416 
876. 3.513 
877. 1.873 
878. 2.936 
879. 2.969 
880. 3.561 
881. 6.785 
882. 2.568 
883. 3.001 
884. 2.937 
885. 4.776 
886. 4.009 
887. 8.783 
888. 5.360 
889. 2.809 
890. 3.915 
891. 3.609 
892. 2.617 
893. 1.856 
894. 20.192 
895. 2.922 
896. (1.544) 
897. 4.978 
898. 5.352 
899. 2.625 
900. 15.528 
901. 11.824 
902. 2.840 
903. 4.082 
904. 2.923 
905. 3.401 
906. 8.282 
907. 4.658 
908. 5.874 
909. 4.568 
910. 12.955 
911. 3.529 
912. (2:59.926) 
913. 5.192 
914. (1:43.025) 
915. 5.097 
916. (1.745) 
917. 1.952 
918. 9.456 
919. 3.976 
920. 4.419 
921. 7.002 
922. 22.193 
923. 20.914 
924. 2.491 
925. 3.040 
926. 11.513 
927. 2.906 
928. 4.008 
929. 3.466 
930. 3.843 
931. 4.520 
932. 11.888 
933. 2.457 
934. 4.536 
935. 5.539 
936. 1.754 
937. 3.961 
938. 5.002 
939. 2.392 
940. 5.809 
941. 3.977 
942. 3.808 
943. 9.656 
944. 3.955 
945. 22.721 
946. 3.264 
947. 6.122 
948. 8.570 
949. 2.656 
950. (35.714) 
951. (42.993) R U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R' 
952. 2.226 L' B2 L' F2 R D2 R F2 L2 B2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' 
953. 16.840 U' R B2 D L2 D' R F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 R 
954. 4.265 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' U R2 U R2 U' B U2 
955. (34.848) R2 B U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F L2 D' B' D L2 F U2 F' 
956. 27.242 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D' B L2 B' D F2 
957. 14.552 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' 
958. 3.129 F2 U2 D' B2 D' R2 U R B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 
959. 32.257 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' D L2 D' R' 
960. (1.344) F B' U' B U R2 F' R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B 
961. 3.081 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F' D' U' F' U' F D 
962. 7.664 L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L 
963. 6.273 F2 R2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 F' R' F L2 F' R F' 
964. 5.064 U' L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F' D B2 D' F' 
965. 5.457 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F' R' B' L' B' L' B' R' 
966. 3.241 F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 
967. (1:34.346) B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L D' R2 D L 
968. 3.353 L2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D B D' R2 F' U2 F 
969. 3.331 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' L' U R' U' L 
970. 5.673 R2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F U2 
971. 1.769 B2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 U' B F' R2 B F' 
972. 2.554 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' U' L U' L' 
973. 1.882 R' U' R U R B2 R' B2 L U2 L' 
974. 2.912 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F' 
975. (1:20.785) D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' D2 F L2 U' B' U B F' 
976. 4.122 R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L U' L U' R' F2 R 
977. 22.777 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D R2 D' L' 
978. 7.610 B L' B R2 B' L' F D2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 
979. 3.976 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L U R U' L U R' 
980. 5.347 B U B' U F R2 F L2 B' R2 B L2 F' U2 F' 
981. 6.593 R B2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 D' F2 D B2 U' R2 
982. 2.561 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 F U' F' U F 
983. 2.784 U2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 L' U2 L' U' L U' L' 
984. 18.155 B2 R2 B' U2 B R2 F D2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F' 
985. 23.955 F B' U F' U' F' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 F' 
986. 3.088 B D2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 B2 U F U R2 U2 B 
987. 4.168 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 U' F' U B' U2 F 
988. (0.424) F U2 B' R2 B' R2 B F' U' F U' B F' 
989. 3.233 B L2 D F2 D' F' D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 
990. 4.064 F U2 F L2 F' U2 B D2 B' R2 F U B' D2 B U' F2 
991. 16.794 B' D' F2 D B D' F2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' 
992. 9.064 U2 F' L2 F U2 F' D2 B' D2 F L2 U' F2 D' B2 D F2 U' 
993. 7.665 F D B2 D' F D' L2 U' L2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 
994. (37.443) D' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R D L2 D' R' 
995. 2.618 R F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U F D B2 D' F' 
996. 4.993 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R U R2 D' R2 U' R' 
997. (1:57.810) F2 L B2 L R2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R 
998. 22.425 U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' F' 
999. 4.401 F2 L2 B L2 D' L2 D' F L2 F' U2 F R2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 
1000. 3.929 U2 F' U2 B U2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F U F' U B' F


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Not me
[video=youtube_share;cgLYjhsUeEg]http://youtu.be/cgLYjhsUeEg[/video]


----------



## asacuber (Feb 11, 2016)

Accidentally deleted my session... here are my Current PBs

9.55/11.97/13.28/14.36/14.50/14.92


----------



## mafergut (Feb 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Not me
> http://youtu.be/cgLYjhsUeEg



Three times faster than me with 2 hands


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 11, 2016)

2x2 (8 CLLs left)
1.95 ao5
2.20 ao12
2.85 ao50

10.28 3x3 ao50


----------



## asacuber (Feb 11, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 2x2 (8 CLLs left)
> 1.95 ao5
> 2.20 ao12
> 2.85 ao50
> ...



I've got like 4 CLLs left...Do you use LBL also?(may explain why you're so fast without full CLL)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 11, 2016)

Gigaminx PB's:
11:20 Single, 11:55 ao5


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 11, 2016)

59.35 Bw Lw Uw2 Rw B2 Bw' Rw Bw' D Bw2 L' B2 L2 Lw' F' Fw2 B Lw Rw' B' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Lw U2 Rw' B2 F2 Rw' Bw Lw' R2 F2 Bw D U Bw R Rw' U' Uw' Rw' Dw2 D' Rw R2 Fw Dw2 D Rw2 R Fw F U2 Rw2 U' F2 Bw2 Rw' Lw'

EPLL skip


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 11, 2016)

HOLY CRAP 9.91 3x3 PB SINGLE FIRST SUB10 :O

R2 L D2 R' B U F2 L B R U2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 B D2 B (scramble)

y // inspection
U R U' R' // pair before cross
y' U2 L2 F' // finish xcross
U L' U L // F2L2
D2 R U' R' D2 // F2L3
L U L' // F2L4
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

Beat Ty in the race to sub-10 single


----------



## Torch (Feb 11, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> HOLY CRAP 9.91 3x3 PB SINGLE FIRST SUB10 :O
> 
> R2 L D2 R' B U F2 L B R U2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 B D2 B (scramble)
> 
> ...



Congratulations! My first sub-10 was also a 9.91, so you're in good company.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 11, 2016)

Gigaminx solves I did today: 19:44.206, 19:13.394, 19:01.175

These three solves make a 19:19.592 Mo3 and along with the better 2 solves of yesterday a 19:44.867 Ao5.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 11, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> HOLY CRAP 9.91 3x3 PB SINGLE FIRST SUB10 :O
> 
> R2 L D2 R' B U F2 L B R U2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 B D2 B (scramble)
> 
> ...



That's a crazy scramble!


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 11, 2016)

Torch said:


> Congratulations! My first sub-10 was also a 9.91, so you're in good company.



And so was mine


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 11, 2016)

biscuit said:


> That's a crazy scramble!



ikr, and most people would've done L' U2 L for the 2nd pair. I guess my inefficiency pays off sometimes


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 11, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> HOLY CRAP 9.91 3x3 PB SINGLE FIRST SUB10 :O
> 
> R2 L D2 R' B U F2 L B R U2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 B D2 B (scramble)
> 
> ...



that is a very nice scramble. I got 9.80 with some fancy pantcy OLL skip to T perm


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 11, 2016)

squan
16.59, 29.51, (35.93), (16.00), 16.76 = 20.95
UGHHHHH COUNTING 29 WHY NOT EVEN PB


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 11, 2016)

13.41 PB OH ao5


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 11, 2016)

asacuber said:


> I've got like 4 CLLs left...Do you use LBL also?(may explain why you're so fast without full CLL)



I use LBL/Ortega on occasion. Some of the scrambles were pretty easy though.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 12, 2016)

8.23 3x3 single

D F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U R2 D2 U' L' B' L' F' D B2 L2 U' B2 

x2 y'
L R2 D' R' D // xcross
y2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' // second pair
y R U R' U2 y R U R' // third pair
y' R U' R' U F R' F' R2 U' R' // OLS
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 12, 2016)

3.74 Pyraminx Ao5 and 4.34 Ao12  (L4E is awesome) 


Sub-NR average of 5! thats the first time I've ever done that in any event (I live in Canada XD).


----------



## Cale S (Feb 12, 2016)

49.80 4x4 avg12, finally sub-50
and 47.83 avg5

46.43, 51.22, 51.15, 48.12, 51.69, 53.92, 51.95, 49.46, (57.29), 46.61, 47.41, (45.94)


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 12, 2016)

First sub 10 ao5!!! been pushing for this a couple weeks
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-11
avg of 5: 9.95

Time List:
1. (9.00) D F2 U2 B' F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' L' U' F R2 U B' F 
2. 10.00 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D' L D2 B D2 B D L' U2 
3. (11.36) L2 U L D' B' D2 L2 U' L D2 R' U2 L B2 L' B2 R' B2 
4. 10.17 B' U' F B D2 B R2 U2 R' U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 U2 
5. 9.67 L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' U2 F D L' F2 U2 L' F' D' R2


----------



## Renox (Feb 12, 2016)

9.69 even though I have a 19 sec average lol


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 12, 2016)

nice Avg of 5 with ZB despite abysmal TPS/ no effort to plan first pair in inspection. 4/5 solves ZBLL 

12.857, 11.392, (9.515), (14.546), 11.282 = 11.84 avg of 5


----------



## TDM (Feb 12, 2016)

OH NL PB.
22. 13.55 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' F D' L F2 R2 D B' U2 F2 D U'

y x' // Inspection
L U2 F2 D L' (D // FB (6/6)
U') L' U L U M' U2 L' U L U' L U L' // SB (13/19)
U U2 L z' L' U' L D' L' U z // CMLL (9/28)
M2 U' M' U M U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M // LSE (13/41)

First PB since switching.

E: got my second, 17.22 Mo3.

E3:
Best average of 5: 17.43 *PB by 1.04*
22-26 - (13.55) 18.92 17.04 (19.87) 16.34
First three are 16.50 Mo3. *PB by >1 second*

Best average of 12: 20.03 *PB by 0.99*
22-33 - (13.55) 18.92 17.04 19.87 16.34 (25.85) 21.32 20.45 24.78 21.54 22.64 17.43

E4: OH Ao100: 22.23. PB by 0.83. 24 sub-20s.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 12, 2016)

Smashed my 3x3 PB ao100 today  Sub 15!!!

After 100 solves in my session the average was 15.04 which bummed me out, but I was able to roll it sub 15.

14.98 ao100, PB by almost half a second
14.82 ao50, PB by about .3 seconds
13.97 ao12, PB by only .03 but still cool

Hopefully soon I can get sub 15 global!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 12, 2016)

so much nope: (did this becuz of request )

7x7 with feet in 36:34.33 
centers were around 16, but I screwed up the parity alg for edges even twice... But I am still happy that I got this 
Does one know how many people have done this so far? I only know about Louis how did it in 19 min


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 12, 2016)

3x3 ao5 pb wut
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-12
avg of 5: 12.47

Time List:
13.67, (10.36), 11.75, (14.41), 12.00


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 12, 2016)

Another pb average of 5 today, 9.82 just a couple solves in, 2nd sub 10 average ever( first was yesterday)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-12
avg of 5: 9.82

Time List:
1. 9.43 B2 D' F2 D U R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 R' U2 B U' R2 D L' B2 D B 
2. (13.33) L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' U L' R2 F' U' B' F2 L D2 
3. (9.37) R' U R' B2 D2 R' U2 R2 F B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D' 
4. 10.60 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 F U L U' F L2 D' F L' R U 
5. 9.42 D2 R D2 R2 U2 L U2 L F2 D2 U2 F' L2 D' R' D U2 B' L2 R'


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 12, 2016)

Just beat my PB single by 3 seconds and it is now 13.959 thanks to this extremely lucky scramble
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-12
single: 13.959

Time List:
1. 13.959 B D F2 L F' L' B2 R2 F' L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L' B2 L'


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Third ever sub-10, first fullstep though.


Spoiler: Spoiler



F L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 R' B2 F' U L' R

x2 // inspection
R' F B2 L' D F' // cross
y' U R U' R' // F2L1
y U R' U R2 U R' // F2L2
y R U' R2 U R // F2L3
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L4
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

50 htm/9.227sec ≈5.423 htps


----------



## crafto22 (Feb 13, 2016)

Totally normal, that twelve was pretty miserable, but these two sevens somehow got me a sub-9 average. Barely.

Average: 8.99

Time List:
1. 7.11 B L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' U' R2 U B2 R D2 R2 D L' F2 D' R2 B 
2. 7.32 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' R U' R' D2 B D2 L' F2 D2 L' 
3. 12.31 B U2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 U' L D2 U L2 B U' F R' B' 
4. 9.54 U' R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' R' D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B 
5. 10.11 U2 D' L' U R' F2 L' B' L' R2 F U2 B L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F2


----------



## Cale S (Feb 13, 2016)

2x2 


Spoiler



3.39, 3.39, 4.51, 3.42, (2.30), 4.97, 4.00, 4.56, 4.63, 4.03, 2.56, 2.61, (1.46), 3.74, 4.90, 3.33, 2.68, 3.00, 4.87, 4.47, 4.35, 2.96, 4.31, 3.33, 3.75, 3.61, 3.76, 2.97, 3.59, 3.69, (2.35), 4.14, 4.53, 3.48, 3.55+, 3.82, 3.39, 3.03, 3.31, 5.02, 3.80, (6.07), 4.87, 3.34, 3.37, 3.73, 3.29, 5.52, 3.78, 3.81, (1.40), 4.92, 3.80, (5.64), 3.97, 4.12, 3.57, 3.61, 4.18, 4.41, 3.73, 3.90, 4.38, 4.06, 4.34, 4.95, 4.06, 3.82, (7.01), 2.79, 3.21, (2.09), 4.02, 4.25, (8.87), 2.96, 3.32, 3.63, 3.37, 5.38, 3.39, 3.36, 4.21, 5.60, 3.78, (5.91), 3.31, 3.17, 3.17, 3.25, 3.80, 3.58, 3.60, 3.16, 3.87, 3.11, 3.12, 4.18, 3.61, 2.52


3.40 avg12
3.54 avg25
3.72 avg50
3.80 avg100


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 13, 2016)

Decided to do a roux session:

(8.54), 11.03, 8.71, 8.90, 9.26, 9.43, 9.07, (11.05), 9.96, 8.65, 10.53, 9.37 = *9.49* avg12 PB
First 5 are a 8.96 avg5 PB


Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.491
1. (8.535) B2 D2 F2 R U2 L D2 B2 D2 R' B L' B2 L' D U2 B' F L 
2. 11.034 R F R2 F U' D' L U' R' B R2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 
3. 8.713 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' L R' B' R2 B' U2 B' U L2 
4. 8.897 B2 F2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B L F D' L U L' U' F' U2 
5. 9.257 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' R' B' U F' R' B' D' U2 F2 U' 
6. 9.432 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B R U B' D' R' D' L R2 
7. 9.068 D2 R L2 U B' D2 F D' F' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 
8. (11.053) B L2 R2 B' L2 B F D2 R2 B' R2 D' B2 D2 R D2 L' F' R2 D' B 
9. 9.957 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U L2 U F' L D' L' F2 L B F2 U 
10. 8.653 B U F L' D R F' D L' B' D B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D 
11. 10.529 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' U B2 R2 D B' L2 
12. 9.374 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 B U' L' B' F' D L' D' U' R


Part of a 10.38 avg50 PB.


----------



## jonlin (Feb 13, 2016)

1:07.60, 1:09.78, 1:13.76, 1:09.14, 1:15.56 = 1:10.89 Mega PB

oh my

part of a 1:13.91, 1:20.07, 1:18.06, (1:33.49), 1:16.28, 1:23.18, 1:20.88, (1:07.60), 1:09.78, 1:13.76, 1:09.14, 1:15.56 = 1:16.06 pb avg 12 as well


----------



## Cale S (Feb 13, 2016)

Average of 12: 11.32
1. 11.65 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' D F' L D' B2 R U 
2. 11.38 L' D2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 D' R' B' U R D' B2 F U R 
3. (9.22) R2 U' L' B D F' D' L F U2 L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 B' U2 
4. 11.02 D2 B L2 D2 B L2 F D2 B R2 F2 L' F' R B' D R U2 F' D2 U' 
5. 11.80 U2 F D2 F' L' U F L B' D F' D2 B' D2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 L2 
6. 12.94 R2 B2 R2 U R' B' U' F' D F2 R2 L' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 L B2 
7. 10.70 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R' F' L2 U F2 D' U' R' U2 
8. 10.76 R2 F' R2 F U2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B' U B2 R2 U L' U' B' D U' B2 
9. 10.65 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D' R2 D L F2 D2 B L' R2 U' L2 F' D F2 
10. (14.31) U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U F R2 B D B2 F' L' U L F2 
11. 12.53 D2 B D2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 U2 F' R D L2 U R' D' 
12. 9.75 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 F D2 F' R' D' B U' R2 B D' F2 L2 

I had a 9.xx solve with F2L done at 4.xx and completely failed LL


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 13, 2016)

7.17 PB Ao5!

Time List:
1. (6.84) D' L2 U B' U R F2 U' R F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 
2. (9.96) F D B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 L' D R U B' R2 U2 L' D' 
3. 7.02 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' F' L' U2 L D L2 U F' U2 
4. 7.07 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' D L2 F2 L F2 R2 U' L' D2 
5. 7.41 U R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F L' B' L D' L' F2 R2 D


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 13, 2016)

53.87 4x4 PB by a bit less than a sec!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 13, 2016)

w00t w00t 1:46.40 5x5 PB single


----------



## nalralz (Feb 13, 2016)

Luckiest 3x3 average ever!!! 11.80 pb average of 5!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-13
avg of 5: 11.80

Time List:
1. (13.45) U' L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B' D F' L' U L R' D L2 R' 
2. (10.27) (PLL Skip) B' R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 F' L B2 D L' D' F2 U2 F2 
3. 10.54 D2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U R D2 L2 F' D2 U' L2 R2 F' D' 
4. 11.79 (OLL Skip) U' L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L' R' U2 F L D F2 U' R' B 
5. 13.08 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' L F' R U R' D L2 B' U2 L2


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 13, 2016)

Finallllllyyyyyyyy
2:03, 1:55, (1:46), (2:24), 1:49 = 1:56 avg5
5x5, FINALLY sub2


----------



## Cale S (Feb 13, 2016)

3.13 2x2 avg12 with two counting 5's wtf
first 5 are 2.55 avg5

1. 2.20 U F' R' U F' R2 F R' U' 
2. (1.50) R F' U2 F R U F R' U' 
3. 5.26 R' F R' U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U' 
4. 2.97 F' U F2 R' U F R2 U2 F 
5. 2.47 R U F R' U2 R' F U' F 
6. 3.82 F' U2 R U' R U R' U R 
7. (5.37) R2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F R 
8. 2.12 F U2 F' R' F2 R' U' F' U' 
9. 2.84 F' U2 R U R F R' F' U' 
10. 5.14 U R' U F U2 F' U R2 U 
11. 2.85 U2 F2 U' F' U F' R2 F2 U' 
12. 1.64 F' U' R2 F U2 F' U' R' U'


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 13, 2016)

WUTWUT 9.72 3x3 PB SINGLE

Reconstruction: http://bit.ly/20vo8ad

This was pretty lucky, a 4 move cross and a PLL Skip isn't very common.


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Finally sub 10 on the weekly comp! Times: 12.64, 9.96, 9.73, 9.46, 8.76
Average is 9.72, and I got it on cam


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-13
avg of 12: 7.58

Time List:
1. 6.99 B' D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 F R D' L' U L' F R2 B' 
2. 7.83 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R' F' R D' L' R' B D' L2 D' 
3. 8.62 F' L U F' B U' R B D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 R' D2 B 
4. 7.85 B D2 R B' D' B2 U L R2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 F U2 
5. 6.81 B' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D L U' R' B' D U2 L F2 
6. (9.23) U' B' U B2 D2 F' L D2 F' R' U B2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 
7. 7.39 R' F2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 R D2 U' L2 U' B' D2 F2 L B F' 
8. 8.02 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 D R' U' L B F' D' B2 L F' U2 
9. 7.20 D R2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' B D L2 R2 B' D' L D R 
10. 8.24 D U2 L' F2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 F2 B L' U R' F' U2 L2 D2 B2 
11. 6.82 R2 F R L2 D R' L U2 B' U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U R2 
12. (6.80) L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R' D B L D2 F' L F U' F'


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 14, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> WUTWUT 9.72 3x3 PB SINGLE
> 
> Reconstruction: http://bit.ly/20vo8ad
> 
> This was pretty lucky, a 4 move cross and a PLL Skip isn't very common.


gj! sub-me, but I at least beat you in the race to sub-10 (albeit by like a day xD)


----------



## MiguelRubikXD (Feb 14, 2016)

Gj ! My PB single is 9,61


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 14, 2016)

8:54.32 gigaminx single


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 14, 2016)

Thought I might as well post this cause the scramble is so lol

3x3 PB

8.975
U' R U2 F' B' D' B R2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2

Like wtf

Also, first sub-9


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 14, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> w00t w00t 1:46.40 5x5 PB single


Not even sub-me! But close. GJ


YouCubing said:


> Finallllllyyyyyyyy
> 2:03, 1:55, (1:46), (2:24), 1:49 = 1:56 avg5
> 5x5, FINALLY sub2



Sub-me! I really need to start practising 5x5 again...


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Thought I might as well post this cause the scramble is so lol
> 
> 3x3 PB
> 
> ...


Congrats! But seriously, that scramble...

y x // Inspection
B' R2 B U2 r' F // F2B-1+2+3 (6/6)
M2 U2 r U' r' // F2B-4 (5/11)
U R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // CMLL (10/21)
M U2 M U' // LSE (4/*25*)

_25 moves_.


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 14, 2016)

TDM said:


> Congrats! But seriously, that scramble...
> 
> y x // Inspection
> B' R2 B U2 r' F // F2B-1+2+3 (6/6)
> ...



Not often you see a roux solve sub-30 HTM


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 14, 2016)

TDM said:


> Congrats! But seriously, that scramble...
> 
> y x // Inspection
> B' R2 B U2 r' F // F2B-1+2+3 (6/6)
> ...



Well, it is my PB by like half a second (previous was 9.456 seconds/37 moves/3.9 tps- petty much my average tps cause I suck) (which was also set in the same session- probably because it's the first big session (100+ solves) I've done in over a month).


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2016)

henrysavich said:


> Not often you see a roux solve sub-30 HTM



Alex Lau's official FMC PB is a 26 move Roux solve.

*Roux Ao100: 11.96!* First 2H PB with Roux, and by >.4 seconds as well - so it's my first sub-12 Ao100. 
I was focusing so hard on getting a sub-10 Ao5 for the first 60ish solves. I think having that pushing me really helped. After that I noticed my session average was very low and I'd done quite a lot of solves, so I went for the full Ao100.

Average: 11.96
Best time: 7.91
Worst time: 17.20
Standard deviation: 1.86

Best average of 5: 10.03 *so close*
63-67 - (8.91) 10.90 (11.34) 9.08 10.12

Best average of 12: 10.61 *0.29 from PB*
56-67 - 8.94 10.03 13.30 9.46 11.07 (15.55) 11.83 (8.91) 10.90 11.34 9.08 10.12



Spoiler



1. 12.14 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D U F2 R2 D2 R D2 F' R2 F2 D F U2 L' D U'
2. 12.77 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U R2 U R2 D' F B2 U2 B2 R2 L' D2 U2 B' R'
3. 10.98 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U B' R' D L2 F U B' L' F U L
4. 11.35 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R' D2 B' D' U F2 R F R2 B' D2
5. 9.65 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 L F R B' F' U' L2 D' R B D2
6. 10.16 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F R' D' B' F2 D2 R2 L' D2 R D2
7. 10.78 F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R D' F' L B L2 D2 B2 D2 L' U'
8. 13.68 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F' U F R' D2 R' F2 D2 L B'
9. 9.72 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F L' U B2 F' L' D L' U2 B' U'
10. 16.74 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 B R B L F D L B R B' U'
11. 12.96 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D B U' R D F' L F L' F'
12. 11.00 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F' L' D' L' D' B2 D' R2 F2
13. 15.46 R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 U' B' L2 D' B F2 R' U2 B L D' U2
14. 8.90 R2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D B D2 R2 L' B R U F'
15. 11.81 B2 U B2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' L U F U R D' U' R B
16. 17.20 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L' B D R' F' U2 L U' B' U'
17. 10.80 B2 U' B2 D U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R F' R L B2 U' F2 D F' L2 U
18. 11.98 U R2 U B2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' F D' U R D2 B L2 U2 B' U'
19. 13.45 D' L2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L B' L2 D' R' L' D' F D' B2 D
20. 11.30 D' R2 B2 D U' F2 L2 D' R2 U R' B' F' D B' U B2 R2 B D'
21. 14.58 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R' F2 L U R B' F D F U2 L
22. 11.65 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 U2 F' B2 R L B' L D L D2 L2
23. 11.95 D2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B F' U' B2 F' D2 L' F' U L
24. 11.85 B2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B' R2 D' L U2 F' R2 B' F R L
25. 14.03 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R F2 R2 L U2 B R' L F2 D2 U'
26. 13.61 D' B2 U L2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 L' R2 B' D' L2 D' F2 L U' B D2
27. 13.17 R2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F2 D' U' F R2 D' F R D' U R B2 D2 U
28. 11.60 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D U B' L2 F' U' F2 U R' B D R'
29. 11.67 D' L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 U B2 F2 R' L F' D' B U L2 U B2 L' F
30. 14.66 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' F D' R2 U' L' F' U' B'
31. 13.27 L2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L' D' B' L' D2 B2 L U F L
32. 15.14 U2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' L' U B2 D U' R' B' L B'
33. 11.44 D R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R' L2 B U L U' F' U' B2 F2 U
34. 14.19 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 D U L2 B' F D L2 F L B2 D F2 L'
35. 10.83 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L D' F2 L2 D' F' U2 B L F' D'
36. 12.42 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R' B D L' U' R D' B F L' U2
37. 12.80 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L U2 L' B R D2 U' B2 F' R2
38. 12.06 R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 F2 U' L U' B2 R2 L' F D2 R2 D2 B
39. 11.09 B2 D F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 U B2 L B F R U F L F L2 U
40. 11.47 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U B' U2 F2 R D' B' L F' D' L2 D
41. 14.64 U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 D L' U2 F R L U' R B D2
42. 10.41 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F' B2 R U' R F' D' U B L' D2
43. 9.62 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 F2 R L2 U' L D B L' U L' B2
44. 15.59 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F' R U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 R2
45. 12.08 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 B U2 B' F L' D2 U' F' L2 F'
46. 13.45 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 U' B2 L B' F2 R' U2 F
47. 12.87 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U L B2 D' L B D U F D2 U L'
48. 15.22 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D F' L' D B' F R U2 F' L2 U
49. 14.64 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' U' L' B' L D' R U2 F L2
50. 12.49 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U L F' R' U' R D' L' B' D F2
51. 11.80 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L D' R' L F' L' U2 B2 R' F2 U2
52. 10.50 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F R2 F R B' R2 D F' U' L
53. 11.18 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' B' U L' U2 B2 D' F L' F D U
54. 14.55 L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D R2 F U R2 D R F R2 F2 D U'
55. 10.72 D2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B' D2 U' F' L U' L' F D' F2
56. 8.94 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D U' B2 R2 U2 B' D' R2 B L U' R' F' D' L'
57. 10.03 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' D U L B2 D2 R F' D2 R
58. 13.30 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' R' D2 F' D R U L' F' R2 U'
59. 9.46 D F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 L2 F R F2 R' B' U' L' D2 U2
60. 11.07 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U R2 D2 F R2 L' B' L2 D2 U F' R D2 U'
61. 15.55 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' D' F' R U R2 U2 R U2 L'
62. 11.83 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L D B' F' L2 B2 U L' B2 D2 U
63. 8.91 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F R' D' R D2 L' F R F2 L2 U2
64. 10.90 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B U2 R D2 U F D' B R F' U'
65. 11.34 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L D' R' B' L2 D L B2 L' F' U'
66. 9.08 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R' L2 D B2 L' D F' U' B' U2 L2
67. 10.12 R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U R U L2 B R' U2 B' F D' L
68. 10.92 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F U' L B' L D B F2 L' B2
69. 10.38 B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D B D' U F R D2 U2 R2 B2 R' D'
70. 12.37 B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L B D2 R2 U2 F L' B R' D U
71. 12.79 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' L B F U' R D' F' L' U'
72. 11.35 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' U' B2 U R2 F' R2 F U R B' U' R2 D' B2
73. 9.96 D B2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B L D' R F D2 F D' F' U
74. 10.42 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 D F' L' D' B' D2 U R F2 D' R2 U'
75. 12.05 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L' F' U2 L2 U B' R D' F2 R2 U
76. 12.00 D' F2 U B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D U' B' D' L' B' L2 B L2 F' L2 D U'
77. 10.23 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 F2 D U2 L2 D' R F L' F' D' L' B R2 B' L' U'
78. 10.20 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 R' U2 B L2 F D' B F2 D R U
79. 11.47 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 R F U B R U2 B' D R2 F' R
80. 11.68 R2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B L' F U' R' U2 R D' F L U2
81. 11.61 L2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 R' B R F R L D U B' L
82. 7.91 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' F' U' B2 F2 R' U' R U L2 U2
83. 13.72 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 R2 D B' D2 L F2 R2 U L' U2 R2 D'
84. 13.63 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F' L' B U' L' U L U F' R2
85. 11.33 D L2 D B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B' D' L2 F R' B2 U' L' D R U'
86. 9.46 D B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L B' F2 R F' R' L2 D F2 L' D2 U
87. 10.91 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U R2 U2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 U2 F R' U' R B D
88. 13.53 L2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R' L2 D' U2 F2 U2 F U R D2 U'
89. 13.30 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U B R D' U' L2 F' U' B R F
90. 9.47 L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L' B2 L F' U R' B' R2 F2 L D'
91. 10.23 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R' D L F' D' B' D2 R B2 L' U2
92. 13.34 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U R' B D U' L F2 L D R' B
93. 15.28 B2 U B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U L U R2 F2 D B U2 L U
94. 10.49 R2 D' B2 D U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B' R2 B2 U' L D R' U'
95. 9.25 B2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 U B D' B' F L D2 F2 L2 B'
96. 12.27 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U' R D R L2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 U'
97. 13.03 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R' U F R' U2 F R U L' B' D'
98. 13.31 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 D2 U R' L2 U2 B L' U' F D' B R'
99. 12.31 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D F U2 R2 B L U' L2 U
100. 10.64 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U2 L2 F' R D B' U F' R2 B' U2 L' U'



Scramble 56 had a 31 move solution if you cancel between SB and CMLL:

L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D U' B2 R2 U2 B' D' R2 B L U' R' F' D' L'

y x' // Inspection
U' B F2 // FB (3/3)
R U' (R' M') U2 R' U' F *R2 F'* // SB (10/13)
*F R* U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLLEO (10-3=7/20)
U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U M2 U // LSE (11/31)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 14, 2016)

55.38 4x4 ao100

Also broke my 3x3 ao100 again
14.85 ao100
14.69 ao50


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 14, 2016)

8:54.32, (9:20.36), 8:25.04, (8:21.37), 8:30.68 = 8:36.68 gigaminx uwr ao5


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 14, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 8:54.32, (9:20.36), 8:25.04, (8:21.37), 8:30.68 = 8:36.68 gigaminx uwr ao5



Nice, go for single.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 14, 2016)

46.94 4x4 avg5

44.55, (55.68), 48.01, 48.26, (43.84)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 14, 2016)

(5.96) D2 B2 L R2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 U2 D F L' B2 F2 U R' F

6th sub6, on cam  Video soon, aswell as the reconstruction


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 14, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> 55.38 4x4 ao100
> 
> Also broke my 3x3 ao100 again
> 14.85 ao100
> 14.69 ao50


Nevermind, did another 150ish solves and got this:

14.63 ao100
14.36 ao50
13.85 ao12
11.93 mo3


----------



## NeilH (Feb 14, 2016)

13.84 ao100
12.92 ao12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 14, 2016)

4OH
1:30.13 Single
1:33 ao5
1:35 ao12

Too many parities


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-14
avg of 5: 9.05

Time List:
1. 9.01 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 R B' R' U L' R2 D2 L R 
2. 9.30 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 U B2 D F D2 L' U2 R D' L' D' B 
3. (10.32) U F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D F L' D' F2 U2 R2 B F' D' 
4. 8.82 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R' F D' L2 F2 U L' D2 L F' 
5. (8.47) B' D' F2 D' B D F' R L2 F2 L2 F' L2 B U2 F' R2 L2 F2 U

Yay. Second fastest ever, and it was completely fullstep! Very happy about this.

E: Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-14
avg of 12: 9.85

Time List:
1. 9.01 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 R B' R' U L' R2 D2 L R 
2. 9.30 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 U B2 D F D2 L' U2 R D' L' D' B 
3. 10.32 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D F L' D' F2 U2 R2 B F' D' 
4. 8.82 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R' F D' L2 F2 U L' D2 L F' 
5. (8.47) B' D' F2 D' B D F' R L2 F2 L2 F' L2 B U2 F' R2 L2 F2 U 
6. 11.02 L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' B' R F' R' D2 L2 F2 
7. 10.24 F2 D B2 U L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 L' F2 U' B U2 L D2 L2 U2 L 
8. 10.34 D' B2 L U R' U L B' D2 L U2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 
9. (11.31) D2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R2 B2 R' F' U' L2 F2 U' F R D2 L2 R' 
10. 10.00 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 F2 D L2 U2 L' R2 U' B F U2 R' F U B2 
11. 10.29 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D F2 L' B D U2 B' F' D B U R' 
12. 9.13 R U2 L F2 R' F2 L D2 L' B' D' B2 F U2 L F' D2 L2 F

Wut. I think that is PB by .01


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 14, 2016)

5.557 U R2 F2 D U B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L' U B' R' B' F L U B2
r U R2 D x' // Cross
U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L1
y U R U' R' U' y r' F' r // F2L2
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L3
R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L4
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL

Solid solve, one of my faster non COLL ZBLL solves.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Feb 14, 2016)

First time I have gotten a Sub-10 average that all the solves were sub ten.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-14
avg of 5: 9.88

Time List:
1. 9.90 U2 B D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 F R' B L U L2 U B' L D2 
2. 9.91 F D2 B2 R F2 L U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L' U' L F2 L D' L2 R2 
3. (9.38) R2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' U L2 U B2 U' F U' 
4. 9.80 D2 U2 L2 B R2 B L2 D2 B R2 F' D U' L B L' D2 L B' U2 L 
5. (9.99) L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B2 U' R2 B' L R F' D2 U B F


----------



## asacuber (Feb 15, 2016)

MOOOOOM!
I GOT A PB LOLWUT
5. (9.46) B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B U' R D L' D' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 15, 2016)

4x4 session, I can't sub30 ._. though here are some nice singles out of 25 solves i've done:

30.98 U Fw2 B2 Rw D F' R2 L' U Fw F2 D' Uw2 B' Uw2 B D2 L' Fw F R2 Fw Rw2 U' D R' B2 F' R' D2 U B2 U2 R2 Fw Uw L' U2 Fw2 Rw2 (PB)
33.87[dp] F' D Fw U Fw2 Rw2 L2 D2 U' B2 Fw L' Uw Fw' F' Uw' Fw' L' Fw' U' Fw2 R Uw2 D' U2 Fw R' F Fw2 Rw' R Fw L' Rw' Fw U Rw2 Uw B2 Rw
(33.33) L F B2 L Uw2 Rw2 L' F2 U Rw2 R L' F2 U D' B' L2 Uw B' L2 D' Rw2 L2 Fw2 F Uw Rw' B Uw' U F2 B' R2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw' L U L
33.18 L D B2 R L B' D2 U R' B L Fw Uw2 D2 B U D' Rw L2 B2 R2 B' Rw2 L' F' D' B F2 D2 F2 Fw2 D F L' Fw' L' Rw' B' L B2
(33.09) B Fw L Uw' Rw F2 B2 Fw U F Uw2 L R Fw' U Fw R Fw U2 L Fw U D L' R2 B' R' D Rw Uw2 U' R' Rw Uw D2 L' Rw U F2 B
(32.75) Uw U2 L2 R2 F L' B F D2 Rw2 Fw2 L Uw B2 Uw' R2 B2 Uw2 B D2 Fw' Rw U' R F B2 U' L' U' Uw' B' F L2 Uw2 Rw2 U B' Fw2 Uw R2

But PB ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-15
avg of 12: 37.46

Time List:
1. 37.00 D Rw Fw' L' U' Uw D' B2 U F' L' U' B2 Fw Uw' F2 U' Fw D' R' D B' L' Rw2 Fw D B F R Rw2 F' U D2 R2 Uw B2 U2 Fw' L' D' 
2. 40.63 Uw2 L' B' Rw2 R2 B2 D' L' Fw D2 B Rw' B Fw2 U D B U2 Rw Uw' U Rw' B' R2 D' B2 F' Uw2 F' Rw' R' L' F2 B' R B2 R' D B2 R2 
3. (32.75) Uw U2 L2 R2 F L' B F D2 Rw2 Fw2 L Uw B2 Uw' R2 B2 Uw2 B D2 Fw' Rw U' R F B2 U' L' U' Uw' B' F L2 Uw2 Rw2 U B' Fw2 Uw R2 
4. 38.24 R F' D Rw L2 F Uw F D F' U' Uw L U Rw B F D2 Fw2 R D2 Uw' R2 U L2 D2 F' Fw' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw Fw2 B U' Uw L' U Rw R' 
5. 37.12 R2 D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' U' F' Uw Rw2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw U2 R U R2 Uw Rw D2 Uw B F' R L D Uw R' F Fw2 Uw L U' R' 
6. 37.16 U D2 R U2 L F' D2 F B' Uw Fw' Uw' D F' R Rw' D' Uw' F L2 Uw' R' F Fw Uw2 Fw Rw' D U' Fw2 R' U' B2 R Rw D2 B U Fw R2 
7. (46.04) R B R Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 U' F B' R' L' Rw F2 R B' D2 L2 R Fw R B2 F' R B Rw' R F' Uw L2 B2 F' Rw F2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 B L2 Uw2 
8. 33.09 B Fw L Uw' Rw F2 B2 Fw U F Uw2 L R Fw' U Fw R Fw U2 L Fw U D L' R2 B' R' D Rw Uw2 U' R' Rw Uw D2 L' Rw U F2 B 
9. 39.27 B' R' L U' D R' D' F' Uw2 R D' L' D Rw2 Uw' L' Uw2 D' Fw' R' U F R' L F Uw2 U' B2 Rw' Uw2 F2 R' F' R' L2 B2 D' R F' L 
10. 40.22 Fw' U D' B' F D R' L Rw' Fw' Uw R' U L2 U2 Uw R' B U' Fw R Rw2 Uw L' Rw Uw2 F B' Rw F2 Uw B L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' F B' R2 Rw 
11. 33.87[dp] F' D Fw U Fw2 Rw2 L2 D2 U' B2 Fw L' Uw Fw' F' Uw' Fw' L' Fw' U' Fw2 R Uw2 D' U2 Fw R' F Fw2 Rw' R Fw L' Rw' Fw U Rw2 Uw B2 Rw 
12. 38.02 B' L' U Rw2 F U2 Uw Rw2 U Uw2 F Fw' D2 Fw' L' Fw' Rw2 U' L2 Uw R2 Uw2 L' Fw' F' D2 U2 F' Rw' D' R L Fw' L' D2 Rw' F B2 Rw B2


----------



## jonlin (Feb 15, 2016)

11.41, 12.52, 8.49, 11.58, 11.45, 11.54, 12.19, 9.94, 12.11, 8.27, 10.13, 11.50 = 11.03 avg 12

not bad


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2016)

Got a 2:25.07 6x6 single yesterday, 2nd best I think


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-15
avg of 12: 14.00

Time List:
16.45, 13.38, (11.22), (22.10), 15.73, 13.57, 13.15, 13.34, 14.74, 11.40, 14.33, 13.84

heeeeeeeeyyyyy thats pretty good (PB)

not even sub 14 rip ;-;


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2016)

2:24.44 6x6 single with 2:00 redux wat

Edit: 2:24.83 single a few solves later wtf. messed up the avg5 though

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-15
avg of 5: 2:38.21

Time List:
1. 2:46.95 Rw2 B2 Lw Uw' U F2 L B2 Uw Lw2 L B' Fw2 Rw' L Lw' Fw D Dw' Lw Dw' Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw' R' Uw2 D2 B' 3Rw' Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 D2 Lw' B2 Fw2 3Uw R Uw Dw' B Uw2 Bw Rw Lw' Fw2 L U 3Rw Dw B Rw2 L D 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw' 3Uw Fw' 3Fw2 Dw B L' Rw2 Lw D' R Bw R' Bw2 F2 L2 Bw2 
2. (2:24.44) B2 Uw B Dw' L U' Rw F Lw 3Uw 3Fw' Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 R 3Rw Fw 3Rw F2 3Rw U2 D R2 D2 Bw' L' F' Uw Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw U' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw F2 D Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' Uw2 3Rw' Bw B' U2 3Rw F Rw' D B' F' R' 3Uw Fw2 B2 Bw 3Uw' F' Dw' Fw B Rw' 3Uw' Bw B' Dw2 R2 Bw' Uw Rw' R U2 F2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' Bw2 
3. 2:42.84 R' Fw 3Fw2 Bw D U B2 Uw B 3Uw Fw' Uw' 3Fw' Bw Rw' Bw' Lw' 3Uw Dw2 3Rw Dw' L Uw' Dw' L' Fw 3Fw Uw2 L 3Rw2 B2 3Rw2 L2 Bw2 U2 F' Bw U D Rw2 R' D2 3Fw2 D2 3Rw' Rw L' R 3Fw Lw Fw' D2 3Rw Dw Bw' L' 3Rw' Uw' Rw' 3Rw 3Uw' Rw2 D' Fw B2 3Fw2 Dw' L Rw 3Uw2 Uw' R Fw2 U2 R' 3Rw' Bw' Rw' 3Rw Fw 
4. (3:04.88) D F Dw L Lw Dw 3Fw2 R' Fw' F2 Uw2 D2 R2 F2 Bw' L2 3Rw D 3Fw Fw 3Uw Fw2 D2 R 3Fw2 R Bw2 R Rw2 B' Rw' D2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw' Bw2 B2 Dw' Uw' U' B U Lw' Dw' Rw2 D' R' D' F' U2 3Rw2 Bw' U' 3Uw' Fw Lw2 U R' Bw U' 3Rw' Rw B' D F' 3Rw Fw' 3Fw2 U R Dw' D B' 3Uw' Lw 3Fw2 Bw R 3Fw' L 
5. 2:24.83 Lw2 R2 L2 Dw2 Lw' B 3Rw2 Fw' B2 Lw2 Fw Uw' R B D 3Uw' Uw Lw2 Uw Bw 3Uw' U2 3Rw Fw' B Dw 3Uw Uw2 3Rw2 U' B' F' 3Fw Lw' Dw' 3Uw2 Uw' Bw 3Rw B Uw2 3Fw' Uw' U2 3Uw Lw2 Rw' F2 3Rw2 Dw' F L2 Lw' Uw2 L2 F' Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' Fw 3Rw Rw Uw B' L' Rw Bw2 Uw' 3Rw Fw' 3Fw2 D2 L2 Bw2 Dw R2 3Rw2 Fw' Lw D2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 15, 2016)

17:55.930 gigaminx single and 18:30.005 Mo3 today.


----------



## CAL (Feb 15, 2016)

Yesterday I got some awesome 6x6 results.
2:34 of 3
2:34 of 5
2:38 of 12
And after all of this I got my first sub 2:30: 
2:19 also on cam


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just got a 3x3 9.91 average of 30...i've improved drastically recently. went from 11.5 average to 10.8ish within a few weeks.

Times:
9.19, 9.36, 11.71, 7.94, 10.70, 10.94, (7.48), 8.67, (7.27), 9.10, 10.82, 9.17, 9.10, 11.91, 8.25, 12.52, 9.58, 10.91, 9.45, 11.01, 9.98, (12.98), 8.96, 10.24, 8.16, 11.18, (13.03), 9.70, 8.49, 10.70


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 16, 2016)

oklolwtf why do ! only get good scrambles on keyboard. I just got 2x2 keyboard pb's because Im to lazy to go upstairs and stackmat
1.25 2x2 ao5 and 1.79 ao12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-15
solves/total: 23/23

single
best: 0.76
worst: 4.48

mean of 3
current: 2.06 (σ = 0.16)
best: 1.07 (σ = 0.27)

avg of 5
current: 2.06 (σ = 0.16)
best: 1.25 (σ = 0.03)

avg of 12
current: 2.35 (σ = 0.64)
best: 1.79 (σ = 0.76)

Average: 2.03 (σ = 0.66)
Mean: 2.11

Time List:
1. 1.84 F R' U' R2 U' F' R2 U F' U2 
2. 1.36 R' U R' U F R2 U' R2 U2 
3. 0.76 R U F U2 F' R2 F U2 R' 
4. 1.21 U2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
5. 1.24 R' U' F2 R' U F2 U R' U2 
6. 3.38 R2 F' R U2 F' R2 F' R F' U2 
7. 1.28 R' F U F U R2 F' R U' 
8. 1.24 R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R F' U 
9. 2.84 R F2 R F' U F' U' F2 R U2 
10. 1.60 U2 R' F' U' F R' U R U' 
11. 2.13 U2 F U R2 U F U R' U 
12. 4.48 F U' R F' R' U' R F U' 
13. 1.61 F' U R' F U' R' U R' F' 
14. 3.18 U R' F R2 F R F2 R U2 
15. 1.64 U' F2 U R2 F' U' F R U' 
16. 2.44 F2 U' R U2 R2 F' U' F' U' 
17. 2.96 F' R2 U F2 U' F U' F' U2 
18. 1.98 U R2 U R' F' R F' R U 
19. 1.63 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U F R2


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 16, 2016)

PB stackmatted AVG of 5, CFOP 10.771, (14.019), 10.816, (10.216), 10.598= 10.72

Rolled to PB avg of 12 11.44
10.771, 14.019, 10.816, 10.216, 10.598, (16.198), 11.988, 11.327, (9.840), 11.288, 12.297, 11.082

Struggling with ZB/ZBLL (again, look out for it on channel 7, "OLLivers ZBLL struggles Drama") as recall for new algs is taking up to 30 seconds and my EO adds like 1.5-2 seconds. Still trying to get my head around so many (just under 300) algs. Not gonna give up yet. Trying to reach my goal of 350 by Arnold Schwarzenegger competition in Melbourne in late march ( Don't ask)

If its not averaging under say 4 seconds for LS+LL I will probably revert to CFOP by 2017


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 16, 2016)

Got 3x3 PB of 39 seconds. I know its not that good but I was at 53 second PB before... Now I average almost everytime under 55.. Hope I get better to atleast sub 20


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 16, 2016)

39.99 4x4 single first sub-40 whee
3:29.66 7x7 single


----------



## mafergut (Feb 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 39.99 4x4 single first sub-40 whee
> 3:29.66 7x7 single



It's nice that your 1st sub-40 was a 39.99. I like maths and symmetry and all that. I'm still waiting to get my 9.99 at 3x3, though  It's about time


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 16, 2016)

The Qiyi square-1 is really good.

17.12 ao5: (10.92), (23.53), 11.69, 16.69, 22.97 (lol)
20.86 ao12
22.80 ao50
23.02 ao100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 16, 2016)

OH:
17.09 of 50
17.43 of 100 
PB's


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 16, 2016)

idk did some random CLL practice and got this:
1. 1.64 U' F R F' U' R' U' R U' 
2. 1.79 F U' R' F' R U2 F' R U2 R' 
3. 2.04 F' R' F' U2 F' R' U2 R' F' R' 
4. 1.83 U' F U2 F' U2 R' F' R U' 
5. 1.84 U' F' U F U2 R U2 R' U'

1.82 avg5, all were 1looked. Idek what people who are actually decent at 2x2 avg on CLL, but it's good for me 
Also, 2.02 avg12 cuz y not
btw this is with inspection sooo yeah I suck


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 16, 2016)

4x4: 38.52 avg50 PB
39.07 avg100 PB
+ 31.3 Second best single, started the OLL at 27 looked at the timer, well you can guess the rest xD


----------



## Berd (Feb 16, 2016)

3x3 PB single! 9.18!

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_L2...U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-
Fw_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_Fw-
U-


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 16, 2016)

First sub-13 ao5

Average of 5: 12.80
1. 13.02 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U F D2 L F' U' L' B' L' R' D2 
2. 13.76 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L' U F' L F2 U B D L' U' 
3. 11.61 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' B L' B' D' U R' U2 F' U2 
4. (16.16) D2 B' U' D' L' F' B2 L B D' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 U 
5. (11.24) D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L2 B' F2 L D' B U L B' R'


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2016)

Lots of 4x4x4 PBs!

best time: 28.34 (and a 28.74 with a no-AUF no-parity PLL skip)
(...and this very silly series of 6 solves: 28.34, 42.11, 43.73, 40.09, 47.47, 28.74)

best avg5: 33.97 (σ = 2.15), was 36.24
(31.16), (38.93), 34.07, 36.07, 31.77

best avg12: 36.10 (σ = 2.55), was 37.xx
34.25, 40.14, (31.16), 38.93, 34.07, 36.07, 31.77, 34.21, (42.65), 37.89, 36.81, 36.90

best avg50: 38.44 (σ = 3.13)


Spoiler



37.47, 43.38, 36.63, 42.18, 36.23, 49.02, 37.78, 42.23[redux], 39.92, 34.07, 39.62, 38.09, 37.93, 38.07, 37.49, 36.87, 40.91, 40.92, 32.52, 37.32, 35.82, 40.38, 46.39, 39.46, 41.33, 45.83, 41.38, 31.87, 41.55, 36.92, 42.39, 38.37, 37.29, 44.09, 41.49, 34.25, 40.14, (31.16), 38.93, 34.07, 36.07, 31.77, 34.21, (42.65), 37.89, 36.81, 36.90, 43.28, 42.64, 37.95, 33.38, 45.32, 33.87, 39.91, 28.34, 42.11, 43.73, 40.09, 47.47, 28.74, 41.51, 42.21


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 17, 2016)

Relatively consistent avg with ZB 13.897, 13.385, (21.408), (9.528), 13.089, 11.224, 11.976, 12.728, 15.665, 13.713, 21.033, 13.096 =13.981 avg of 12

there is a super nice 11.9x avg of 5 in there too. 
Also some ZB updates: nearly finished fixing L for good. Then I will finish the last 50 algs. there are a few holes here and there, but overall its mostly there


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 17, 2016)

SQ-1

best avg5: 21.33 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 22.69 (σ = 2.30)

Learned how to solve it 5 days ago. Not bad I guess


----------



## ottozing (Feb 17, 2016)

I need to get around to relearning EP's

Average of 12: 11.139
1. 10.018 (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -2) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) / 
2. 9.359 (-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / 
3. 11.886 (-5, -3) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, -5) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2)
4. (8.751) (0, 5) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4)
5. 12.197 (0, 5) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -1) / (6, 0)
6. 12.622 (0, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / 
7. 8.793 (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (6, 0)
8. 12.126 (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, -2) / 
9. 12.736 (0, 5) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
10. (26.082) (4, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-1, 0) / 
11. 9.136 (0, 2) / (6, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -1) / (4, 0)
12. 12.516 (0, -1) / (-5, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -2)


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> HOLY CRAP 9.91 3x3 PB SINGLE FIRST SUB10 :O
> 
> R2 L D2 R' B U F2 L B R U2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 B D2 B (scramble)
> 
> ...



Dangit, I lost again.


----------



## Berd (Feb 17, 2016)

Kilominx UWRs:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-17
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 46.74
worst: 1:26.91

mean of 3
current: 1:04.02 (σ = 1.68)
best: 57.74 (σ = 5.51)

avg of 5
current: 1:04.02 (σ = 1.68)
best: 1:00.16 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 12
current: 1:06.15 (σ = 6.57)
best: 1:05.66 (σ = 6.87)

avg of 50
current: 1:09.03 (σ = 7.33)
best: 1:09.03 (σ = 7.33)


----------



## asacuber (Feb 17, 2016)

Reconstruction!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-17
single: 9.46

Time List:
1. 9.46 B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B U' R D L' D' R2

Reconstruction:
XXCross/ x' D' R' D' R'
3rd Pair(Could have been 3 move)/ U' R' U' R U y L U' L'
4th Pair/ U y' R' U' R U' f R f'
OLL/ R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL/ r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'

4.439 TPS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 17, 2016)

OH PB's:

16.93 ao50
17.04 ao100

pretty good I guess (for me)


----------



## Kudz (Feb 17, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> SQ-1
> 
> best avg5: 21.33 (σ = 0.34)
> best avg12: 22.69 (σ = 2.30)
> ...



Liar :v


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 17, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Liar :v



Probably just relearning it


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 17, 2016)

2.30 pyra ao5 (far from PB and sloppy execution but I'll take it)

18.70 sq1 ao50 (.70 improvement from my last ao50 holy crap)


----------



## JoeJ2 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have been cubing since Jan 27th 2016 and my 3x3 PB is 48 seconds


----------



## JamesDanko (Feb 18, 2016)

JoeJ2 said:


> I have been cubing since Jan 27th 2016 and my 3x3 PB is 48 seconds



20 days and you have a sub-50! Wow, that is really good improvement.


----------



## Ice Cube Tray (Feb 18, 2016)

I started cubing in December of 2015 and my PB's are:

2x2: 24.75

3x3: 56.59

4x4: 4:45:32

5:5: Like 5 hours


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 18, 2016)

Officially a candidate delegate


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 18, 2016)

stackmatted skewb avg of 100
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-18
avg of 100: 3.72

Time List:
1. 3.10 U R L R' B U' B R' 
2. 3.97 U R B U R' U B R' 
3. 3.74 L' R' B U B R' B R' L' 
4. 3.78 B' L' R' L' B' L B' L R' 
5. 3.15 U' B' R' U' R U' B U 
6. 3.89 U' B L' R U' L B' R L' 
7. 3.87 U L R' B L U B' R B 
8. (2.62) R B' L B' U' L' R L' 
9. 3.66 U L' U R U R L' R L' 
10. 3.17 U' B' R' B' R' B' L' B' L' 
11. 3.98 B L R U' B' U L U L' 
12. 4.27 R B' L' B' L R U' L 
13. 3.32 L' B' R' B' R' L' R U' R' 
14. 4.67 U' L R L R B U B U' 
15. 4.30 U B L R U' L' U B R 
16. 3.53 L R' B' U' L' R L U' 
17. 3.88 U' R' L R' B U B' R 
18. 3.30 U' L U' B U L U' B L' 
19. 4.34 L R U R B U' B L' B' 
20. 2.90 B' L U' L R L' U' R U' 
21. 3.69 U B R' L' R L U L' R' 
22. 3.10 R B R' B U L' U' L' U 
23. (5.38) U B' L U' B' L' U' R' 
24. 4.29 R L B' R' U' R' B U' 
25. 3.55 B' L B' R' B' L B' U B' 
26. 3.84 R' L B' U R L' R B' 
27. 3.37 U' B U' R' U B' L R' B 
28. 4.72 L B' R U' R U L B 
29. 4.33 U L U L B L' B' L' B 
30. (2.12) L' U L U' B R' B' L' 
31. 4.02 R' B' R' U L R' U' L 
32. 2.80 R L' R L B R U L' R' 
33. 4.08 L' B' R' U B' R U R' 
34. 4.29 R' L U' L' R' U L R B' 
35. 3.04 U R U L R' B' R L R 
36. (5.86) R U L' B' L' B' L U' 
37. 3.70 L' U' R' B L B' U' R' 
38. 3.18 L' B L B L' U' B' R B 
39. 3.62 R L' R B R L' B' L 
40. 3.86 R L U B U L U' R' 
41. (5.88) L U' B R' L R U' B U' 
42. 4.20 B R' B L R' L' R L' 
43. 3.50 B' U' B L' B' R' U R' L 
44. 2.96 R L B' U R B' U L R' 
45. 3.95 B L' B L R B L U L' 
46. 3.12 U' R' L' B' L' U' L' B 
47. 4.44 R L B R U' B' U' B' U 
48. 4.49 L B' L B R U R' L B R' 
49. 3.52 L U' B U' B U' L' B' R' 
50. 4.66 U' R' L' R U' B R U' R 
51. 3.04 B' R' U R' L B R' B 
52. 3.83 R L B' U' L R' B' R' 
53. 3.40 R' B R' L U L B' R' L 
54. (1.78) U B U' R U L R' U' L 
55. 4.06 U R' U' R L R' U L R 
56. 4.67 R B L B' U' L U' R' L' 
57. 4.20 L' U' L' U B' U' B R L' 
58. 3.52 U R B' L' R B' L B' 
59. 3.47 L' U' L R L' R B' L U 
60. 3.26 U' R L' B U L' R' U' 
61. 3.49 R' L B' U' B L' R B' U 
62. 3.68 B R B R L B L B' L U' 
63. 2.96 L' R U' B L U' R U' 
64. 4.20 B' R U' R' B L' U' B 
65. 3.19 U' R' B U' L' B' U B' 
66. 3.21 L' B U' B R' L' U' R U 
67. 2.95 R U L' R' B L' R B U 
68. 4.32 U' B' L B R' L' B' U 
69. 4.64 B R B' U' L' R B' R' 
70. 3.78 R U' B U' B' R L R L' 
71. 3.44 L' R' L' U' L' B R' U' R' 
72. 3.50 U R' L R U R B L' R 
73. 4.65 B' U L' U B L B' R' U' 
74. (1.61) R' B' U' L R' B R L' 
75. 3.56 U' R B' R' L' R' B U' R 
76. 3.27 R L' U' B L' B L' R 
77. 3.60 B U' R' U' L' R U' R 
78. 3.64 L' U' R' B L' R B' U L 
79. 3.60 U' R' B R' L U B' L' 
80. (5.14) L B R B' U' B L' R' 
81. 4.49 B U L' B U' L' R' B L' 
82. 3.86 U R' B R L B L R L' 
83. 3.50 B' L U L R' B L' U L 
84. 4.26 R' U' L B U' L R' U 
85. 3.26 B R' U R B' L B R 
86. 4.47 L' R' B L' R' B' L' B' 
87. (5.28) R L' R' B' R L' B U R 
88. 3.56 R' B R' L B' R U' L' B 
89. 3.80 U R L' U B' U' B U' 
90. 3.21 R' U' L' R' U R' B' L 
91. 2.83 R' L' B' U' B' U' L B U 
92. 3.42 R' L U L' B U' B' R' L 
93. 4.32 R U' L' B L' R U B 
94. 3.49 U' L' R U L R B' U 
95. 3.25 R L' R B' L R' B U L' 
96. 4.54 B' R L U B L' B L B 
97. (2.60) U' L' U L' B L R B L' 
98. 2.85 U L' R' B L U' R B' R' 
99. 3.70 L R L B' R U' B R 
100. 3.79 U' R' B R U L U B'

Not PB


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 18, 2016)

5.957 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 L' D2 B R2 F R B2 F' R2 D2 U'
z2 y
F' R2 D L U D R' // Cross 
y U' L U L' // F2L1
U R' U R // F2L2
R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L3
y' U R U R' // F2L4
U' R' U' R U' y R U' R' U l R U' R' U R' F2 // ZBLL

Another ZBLL 5, F2L was crazy.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 18, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> Officially a candidate delegate



Noice! Now if some one in this area could be raised (raised? Is that right?) to candidate delegate that be nice for me


----------



## Kudz (Feb 18, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Probably just relearning it



Yeah, I know, but it is like 4th time. He got tutorial ;_;


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 18, 2016)

12.912, 10.856, 12.680, (20.601), (10.752) =12.149 nice avg of 5 with ZB out of nowhere. 2 counting twelves sucks though.


----------



## Torch (Feb 18, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Noice! Now if some one in this area could be raised (raised? Is that right?) to candidate delegate that be nice for me



There is


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 18, 2016)

18.70 sq1 ao50, almost sub faz's official average


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 18, 2016)

Megaminx
1:07.09 single (also had another 1:07 which would have been faster if not for a low battery notification)
1:12.05 ao5
1:13.91 ao12


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 18, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx
> 1:07.09 single (also had another 1:07 which would have been faster if not for a low battery notification)
> 1:12.05 ao5
> 1:13.91 ao12



Isn't your avatar an inverted image of guysensei1's avatar?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Isn't your avatar an inverted image of guysensei1's avatar?



or is mine an inverted image of his?


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 18, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> or is mine an inverted image of his?



Mind = Blown !!!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 18, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> or is mine an inverted image of his?



You have assumed that they will never change their avatars, haven't you?
But the photo in the avatar, inverted or not, is you not him, right? At least you also have it in your WCA profile.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 18, 2016)

Torch said:


> There is



Sweet! David was who I was thinking, in fact I had been told that he was being considered, but I had checked the list like a week ago for him and he wasn't there.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 18, 2016)

How in the world was I able to fail this hard? ._.

Average of 12: 9.46
1. 8.73 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 L' F2 D' F L2 F' U2 B L R' U R'
2. 8.24 F2 U D' R L' F U R2 F' B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L2
3. 8.84 B' R F U2 D2 R2 D2 L B U2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U
4. (16.09) F' U' R U L2 B' R D F2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 U2
5. 8.78 B' R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F R2 B2 L2 D' B' D F' U2 R D2 U2 B' F'
6. (7.89) D R2 L' B D' F L2 U' F L' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 L2
7. 8.78 D B2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' U2 R2 D R B' L R D2 B' F'
8. 8.69 D2 F2 R B2 F2 R B2 L F2 U2 B2 U F D' L' U' R' B L F2
9. 8.19 U2 B F2 R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F' D L U B2 U2 F D2 L' U F'
10. 8.94 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F D B2 F2 U' R' U2 F' L U' L'
11. 11.89 R' U2 R U2 R2 U F' B' D B' L2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' D2
12. 13.53 L2 U2 L B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L F2 U2 B' U L2 B L2 F L2 D L F2


----------



## asacuber (Feb 18, 2016)

2:36 Rubik's Cube with two indexes what am I even doing XD


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 18, 2016)

asacuber said:


> 2:36 Rubik's Cube with two indexes what am I even doing XD



Welp, it's your choice how you solve. I'm pretty sure in the 3x3 event, you could go OH if you felt like it.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 18, 2016)

OH PB avg5! 
(29.35), 22.26, (21.99), 28.47, 28.04 = 26.26


----------



## Torch (Feb 18, 2016)

15 puzzle PBs:
10.36 single
12.79 ao5
13.41 ao12
14.99 ao50

I average about 105-110 moves and 7 TPS.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 18, 2016)

4x4 PB Ao12

Ao12: *39.16*

1. 38.74 U Fw' L' Fw2 B D2 R F' Rw' Fw R L U2 R' L2 F2 R U L' F2 Fw' L2 R B Fw U2 L2 R' D2 L B' Fw Rw2 F' Uw F' B' U2 B' Rw' 
2. 37.46 Fw' Rw B2 L2 R' Fw' Rw2 D R D' B' D2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' D' Rw F Uw L' B R' B' Rw Uw' F R L' D Fw2 B L2 F Uw Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 
3. 37.85 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw' B L' Uw2 F' L B' R' B2 Uw L' F2 Fw' Rw' B' D' R' B2 Rw' D' L2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U D L2 Uw Fw2 R Uw F2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 
4. 39.67 D' R Rw' Uw R Uw' D Rw' Fw2 U Rw2 D' Rw' F' Fw D R2 B' L' D' L D F B R' Uw D2 F' B Fw Uw2 Rw L' Fw' Rw R D2 Fw' U2 Uw 
5. 39.99 Fw2 B2 L2 R' Fw' U2 L' Rw2 Fw D Rw D' L Rw' F B' R L' U2 L B2 R2 Rw Fw' F Rw2 B2 U2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 F Fw2 B' Rw' Fw2 L Rw Fw D 
6. 38.84 Rw2 R' Fw' D' R D R2 D2 U2 B2 Fw' R D U2 F2 Fw' D2 R' F2 D' Uw F B' Fw' L Uw D' Fw2 B2 F Rw' Uw B' F' Uw2 F' D2 U F' U2 
7. (51.38) B2 D U2 B' U2 Uw L' U2 R2 B2 Fw' R Rw2 Uw' U' B' L B' R' U2 R Rw2 F' Rw F' B' Rw' Fw2 U L' B' Fw2 L' Rw' D Fw Rw' F B' U 
8. (36.16) Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' L U R L2 D' U' L' R2 Rw Uw' Rw U Rw U L U2 Uw' B' Rw' B2 Fw' R Uw' U' F2 B2 D Rw2 L' D U' Rw2 L' B L2 
9. 37.63 Fw2 Uw2 Rw F' B2 Rw L R' B Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw' R L F' U' Uw D F' Uw F' U Fw2 F Rw Uw' D2 U Rw' R' F' Rw B Fw' L' U' L U' 
10. 37.29 R B2 Uw' D B R U B2 F U' Rw2 F' U' Rw Uw2 F2 Rw' U2 R B2 D2 L D' Rw2 B2 U' R' L' Uw' F' D' Rw' Uw2 D L2 D B D' R' Rw' 
11. 43.00 Uw' R U' B' D Rw2 D2 Uw U' B' U2 D2 Rw' D Rw2 F2 L2 U R' Rw2 B2 D Fw Uw2 B2 D Fw' Rw R L' Uw2 Rw2 B L2 B' Uw' B2 R F L 
12. 41.12 Fw R2 U2 L2 B' D Fw Uw2 L' Uw' B Fw2 U Fw' Rw B' L2 Rw' U2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 R' F B R' Fw2 U L Fw Rw' U' Rw F Uw Rw L D' U2


----------



## turtwig (Feb 18, 2016)

Woah! Lots of new 3x3 PBs!

12.00 mo3
13.91 ao50 (finally sub-14 !)
14.19 ao100
14.93 ao1000 (finally sub-15 !)

and 
9.22 single (0.04 off PB)
12.29 ao5 (0.08 off PB)
13.34 ao12 (0.13 off PB)

even weirder thing is that most of these solves were done at school during lunch break


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 18, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> Officially a candidate delegate


Awesome! What exactly does that entail, you delegate a few competitions and they decide, or you work alongside other ones?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 18, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Awesome! What exactly does that entail, you delegate a few competitions and they decide, or you work alongside other ones?



As I understand, there's not a big difference between him and other delegates except it's like a probationary time.


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 18, 2016)

2x2 ao5 and ao12 stackmat PBs: 1.554 and 1.756
scrambles and ao5 reconstructions


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 2.019 U2 F2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U F2 U' 
2. 1.456 F U F' U2 F' U F' U2 R' U'--- y2 F R2 U R' U2 R' F R F' U- Very proud of my solution to this one 
3. 1.356 F2 R2 F' R' F R U F2 U'---x U' R U R' U' L' U' L U L F' L' F U'
4. (1.204) U2 R' F' R' F R2 U2 R2 U2---z R2 F R' F R U R' F R
5. 1.897 R U' F U' R F U F2 U'---z' x' U' L U2 R U R' F' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
6. 1.849 R' U2 R' F2 R F2 U' R' F---y2 R U R2 F R F' R' U R B' L U L'
7. 1.647 U' R' U' F2 R F2 R' U R 
8. 1.932 F U R' U2 R2 U' F R' U R' U' 
9. 1.999 U F R2 U' F2 U' F R2 F2 
10. 1.897 F' U2 R F' U R2 F U F2 
11. (2.345) F' R F2 U R' F' R' F R2 U' 
12. 1.503 F U' R' F U2 R' U' F' R


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Feb 18, 2016)

I got Erik!

1. 7.08 D' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 F' R2 D' B' L2 U2 L' B' R2 D'


----------



## turtwig (Feb 19, 2016)

What the hell, 8.50 3x3 single. First sub-9. OLL skip and U perm. Also a 11.44 mo3.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 19, 2016)

Average of 12: 19.80
1. 15.71 (3, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / 
2. (13.42) (0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
3. 22.00 (-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0)
4. 14.64 (3, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
5. 26.51 (0, 5) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0)
6. 19.80 (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
7. 17.18 (0, -4) / (3, 3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, -3) / (5, -3) / (-4, 0)
8. 23.64 (0, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) / (3, -2) / (-2, -3)
9. 19.04 (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, -4) / (6, -1) / (-2, -4)
10. (27.44) (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / 
11. 21.05 (-3, 5) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (6, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0)
12. 18.41 (-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0)

part of 21.40 avg25

also 51.20 4x4 avg25


----------



## RhysC (Feb 19, 2016)

2:27.65 Mega ao12. Decent for an event I don't ever practice...

Saying that I'll be doing one of these every day hopefully to steer me towards being sub-2.


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 19, 2016)

YES!!!!!!! PB SINGLE! AND WITH ZBLL TOO!
First ever sub 7
6.419! 
super Easy cross but not lucky otherwise.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 19, 2016)

ordered squan and skoob
E: lolwat listening to music helps
12. (9.28) U' R' B U' F' R' B R' L2 U2 F R2 F' B2 U2 B' D2 L

also 14.35 PB ao50


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 19, 2016)

asacuber said:


> r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'


I got way to excited to see someone else using this PLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> I got way to excited to see someone else using this PLL



Ew but why


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 19, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> I got way to excited to see someone else using this PLL



Why not R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'?


----------



## EMI (Feb 19, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Why not R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'?



Holy ******* that one's amazing!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 19, 2016)

EMI said:


> Holy ******* that one's amazing!



Lol I was under the impression that it was quite well known

In other news, 1:06.85 Megaminx single, just in time for Singapore Open tomorrow


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 19, 2016)

bleh, fails

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-19
avg of 12: 8.74

Time List:
1. 9.10 R F U2 F' D2 L F U' L' F2 U2 F2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D' L2 U R' 
2. 9.05 F U2 B' R F2 D' L D L F2 D R2 U' D' F2 R2 U' F2 B2 U' 
3. 8.78 L' F' D2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U F' R' D L B' F R2 
4. (10.85) D2 L2 D' B L' U2 B2 R F B2 R2 B2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 
5. 8.79 F R D2 L' F2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B R F2 D B' U' L2 B 
6. 9.80 D L2 B' L2 B2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R D F L' R' D' R U2 B2 
7. 7.99 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' U F2 U' R' D F' U R2 F2 
8. 8.96 R U L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 B' R U2 R2 D L2 B' D' U2 
9. 8.17 F' B2 D U L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 R' D' F L' F' U2 L2 
10. (6.42) B' R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R D' B L' D2 R' D' R2 U2 
11. 9.09 B L' U' L D' B' R' U2 L' F' U D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' B2 
12. 7.66 B2 U' B2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L R' D' F2 L U2 R' U

some 9's had really bad LL executions...


----------



## Torch (Feb 19, 2016)

First attempt at 99 puzzle:

8:29.333	2840	moves 5.576 TPS


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 19, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Woah! Lots of new 3x3 PBs!
> 
> 12.00 mo3
> 13.91 ao50 (finally sub-14 !)
> ...



I do a ton of solves at school. I became sub-16 there just yesterday. I'm onto you.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 19, 2016)

pretty good OH ao12:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-19
avg of 12: 16.24

Time List:
1. 17.47 R2 F' B R2 L' B' D' L U R2 F2 B R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 
2. (13.60) B R2 D2 R' U' D' B' R' D R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 
3. 18.13 U D2 L2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R' B2 D2 R2 B' U L2 U F2 D L2 U R 
4. 15.70 L' U' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 B' U2 F U L2 R' B' R 
5. (18.85) R F2 U2 L D2 L D2 F2 L' D2 B2 U' B' D2 U2 L2 D L U2 B 
6. 16.86 D' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 D' B' U' F' L B' L2 B2 
7. 17.34 U R2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D F D U2 B2 L' D' B' U F U' 
8. 15.05 U B2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 L' U' R F2 D2 U' F' D' R 
9. 15.76 U L' U B D R D2 B' L2 F' U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 
10. 17.26 D L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U L2 U B U R' F2 L2 F' L D U R' 
11. 15.05 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 R U' B R' F U R F' D R F' 
12. 13.74 B2 R B R2 B U' L' F' U2 R' D2 R2 U2 L B2 R D2 F2 L F'

also 16.74 ao50 and 17.04 of 100


----------



## asacuber (Feb 19, 2016)

14.49 ao100 sub 14.5 like finally...


----------



## EMI (Feb 19, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol I was under the impression that it was quite well known
> 
> In other news, 1:06.85 Megaminx single, just in time for Singapore Open tomorrow



I don't know, I only knew the T-perm one which is kind of sucky.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2016)

3x3 sim PBs

10.35 single
13.18 avg5
15.09 avg12
18.33 avg100

no idea why I did this lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 19, 2016)

appearently I am not too terrible at 5x5 (thought I was way worse for not having practised in some time)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-19
avg of 5: 1:16.00

Time List:
1. 1:15.27 
2. 1:15.91 
3. 1:16.83 
4. (1:28.20) 
5. (1:14.07) 

I also got a 1:09.17 single earlier in this session


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 19, 2016)

3x3 7.873 AO12, second best I believe.

nvm, rolled a 6 then a few good solves: 7.835 AO12.
Also 8.044 AO25


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Ew but why


Everyone always looks at me weird when I say I use that alg. But I can sub-1 it, so it can't be _that_ terrible


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 19, 2016)

36:49.374 10x10 solve. My hands are so tired right now. 7x7 feels so tiny now.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 19, 2016)

First sub-14 ao12. Last 5 were also 12.61 ao5 PB.

Average of 12: 13.64


Spoiler



1. 12.60 U R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 R B D' L F' R' B U B L' U' 
2. 15.80 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U F' R F2 D F' D2 F R2 U F 
3. 12.42 L B2 L' B2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 L' U2 B L D' L R B2 U L' F D 
4. 12.39 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' F' U' R U F' U' B2 D U2 
5. 14.61 U' R2 B' L' F2 D L' U2 F' U D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U D2 B2 D2 F2 
6. 15.19 F U2 B R2 F D2 U2 R2 B U2 B U' R B U L' R' F' L2 U R2 
7. 15.54 L2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B R D2 U' F L D L2 D' 
8. 12.31 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U R U L' U2 F U R2 B' F' D 
9. 11.87 U2 F L2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 B' F U' L' B U' L' F' U' F2 D 
10. 13.65 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 B' D R' D2 B R2 D2 U B D' U2 
11. (19.88) F2 D L2 B2 D R2 F2 U F2 U R2 F U2 L2 F D' F R' D' R' B 
12. (11.82) F2 R2 D L' F' R U R B D' F D2 F2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 F' R2 L2


----------



## RhysC (Feb 20, 2016)

Mega PBs: 2:22.56 ao12, 2:11.91 ao5, 1:55.57 single


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 20, 2016)

so 13.71 sq1 pb single wtf


----------



## asacuber (Feb 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Everyone always looks at me weird when I say I use that alg. But I can sub-1 it, so it can't be _that_ terrible



Yup, it's quite fast for me as well,1.17d it once
E:1:16 Rubik's Cube with socks on hands


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1281&cat=5&rnd=1

gj guysensei1


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2016)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1281&cat=5&rnd=1
> 
> gj guysensei1


MultiBLD NR too, 6/6


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> MultiBLD NR too, 6/6



Yeah saw that earlier. Nice!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Yeah saw that earlier. Nice!



Well I lost the FMC NR... I guess that one was just waiting to be taken


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 20, 2016)

1:06.75 official megaminx single and second place


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 20, 2016)

300 ZBLLs learnt! 50 more to go!. This means I know over 350 algs in total for twisty puzzles


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow thats many algorithms! :tu Do you have good recognition?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2016)

some 7x7 from today, no sup4 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-20
solves/total: 15/15

single
best: 3:35.11
worst: 3:59.86

mean of 3
current: 3:44.71 (σ = 5.01)
best: 3:44.50 (σ = 9.38)

avg of 5
current: 3:46.57 (σ = 1.85)
best: 3:43.51 (σ = 4.13)

avg of 12
current: 3:49.87 (σ = 6.06)
best: 3:49.76 (σ = 6.10)

Average: 3:50.05 (σ = 5.61)
Mean: 3:49.70

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 3:48.80 R' Fw' B D Rw' Bw' U 3Uw' L Dw' Uw2 3Bw 3Rw2 3Bw 3Rw' R2 B R 3Rw2 3Bw B' 3Dw' 3Rw' L2 Dw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw' F' Rw2 3Uw2 Dw2 U' R' 3Fw Uw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Rw' 3Fw L2 3Rw 3Lw' Lw2 Uw' B Bw2 R Dw2 B' Rw Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw 3Dw2 3Uw2 Dw 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Dw2 Dw B L' Dw 3Lw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw 3Rw D2 F' Fw2 B D2 B' U Rw' L' Fw D2 U' Bw' Dw Rw' L' 3Bw 3Rw' 3Uw Fw F' B2 Lw2 3Bw' R2 Uw' 3Dw2 
2. 3:56.07 3Bw' Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw' L Rw2 3Dw Dw' 3Fw Uw R2 Uw B' Fw Lw F' L2 Fw' Rw' Dw' Bw2 3Lw2 F' 3Fw 3Lw2 U Bw' Dw Uw 3Dw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 Dw2 B2 3Uw2 R 3Fw2 Bw2 L' B2 3Uw2 R2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Lw2 Uw' R' Lw D Uw 3Uw 3Lw 3Bw Lw' 3Fw' L' F' L' 3Bw2 Fw2 R2 L2 3Lw' Dw 3Lw U' 3Rw' U Dw' R2 D' 3Bw' Rw2 3Bw2 U 3Bw2 3Uw B2 Fw Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Lw' F' Bw Uw' U B2 3Uw Rw' L2 3Dw 3Rw 3Dw 3Bw' D 3Bw2 3Rw' 
3. 3:47.04 R' F2 3Rw Rw2 Lw2 3Bw2 3Dw 3Lw' U2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Lw2 B Fw' Uw 3Rw2 Dw' Bw' R Rw' Uw2 D2 3Uw' F Lw' B 3Rw2 3Bw Lw' L' U2 F' Dw' 3Lw2 F 3Bw2 Dw2 Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 F 3Uw' U' Bw' U' 3Uw2 R' U' B2 3Dw2 3Uw Dw Uw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 Fw2 L2 3Uw L 3Dw Dw' 3Rw2 Uw2 L Fw' 3Rw D2 R2 Lw' 3Lw' D Fw' R 3Rw 3Dw Bw' Uw' 3Bw' F2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 3Lw2 Bw' Fw2 3Dw' R2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Uw' D2 Rw2 R Bw D' U Bw2 3Lw Rw2 
4. 3:53.89 Rw 3Lw' Lw D Dw' 3Fw Fw2 Bw2 F' U Rw' 3Bw' Rw2 Fw' B' Lw 3Lw' B2 3Lw2 L' B U' L' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Uw2 D Uw' F' R' U R2 Dw' Fw' D Uw B2 3Fw L' U2 3Rw Bw L2 3Lw B2 Uw' F Fw 3Rw' Lw B U' Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 Fw R Rw' F D B' 3Uw Bw' Uw' 3Lw2 3Fw' L' 3Dw' Lw2 Rw' 3Dw' F2 Fw' U Dw Lw2 Fw2 F' L' 3Lw' Fw2 3Bw' R2 3Uw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F' U' 3Dw2 Rw2 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw L' U2 3Rw2 Rw' U 
5. 3:53.35 Lw' F' Lw' Fw Lw2 Fw2 Lw B2 3Dw Rw2 Uw' R Dw 3Dw' R2 3Dw F Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw' F2 3Bw' U' 3Uw' Bw 3Dw' Bw 3Lw 3Dw 3Rw Fw Dw2 B' 3Dw Uw' L' R' Uw B' 3Dw2 3Lw' Uw2 R' B 3Lw2 U 3Fw Bw' D L 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Lw 3Uw Rw2 Lw 3Bw Lw' Bw2 L2 3Lw' U2 3Fw' F L 3Dw2 3Rw U Dw' Uw Rw' L' R2 3Bw2 3Rw Dw2 3Lw2 B' L2 3Dw 3Rw' U2 3Rw' 3Fw D Uw2 Lw U 3Dw' 3Rw L' U2 3Bw 3Lw 3Dw' 3Lw' 
6. 3:59.86 3Bw2 L Lw' U' D2 3Dw2 Dw' Fw' 3Dw Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw' R' F Fw2 Bw 3Dw' Dw2 Fw2 L2 U Bw2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Lw2 D' F Rw D' 3Rw' L' Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' R Dw2 D' Lw U2 3Dw2 L 3Lw F Lw F Dw Bw2 B' Lw D R L' 3Fw2 B R2 3Uw' Bw2 Fw Uw' 3Lw' Bw 3Lw2 Bw' Dw 3Bw 3Fw' Uw2 F 3Fw Lw2 L' Uw R2 D' L2 3Fw D' Bw2 3Bw' B' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw2 3Rw Rw2 Uw2 Dw 3Dw' 3Fw' Fw R Rw2 3Fw Rw2 Bw 
7. 3:55.82 B 3Dw2 Rw 3Bw F Dw Fw 3Dw2 3Fw2 Dw2 R 3Fw Fw2 3Lw L Dw Bw B' 3Dw' Bw2 Dw' D Uw 3Uw' B2 Dw' U' Rw L' Fw' D' Dw 3Lw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Fw' 3Dw' U Lw R D' Bw Lw Fw U B2 R2 Rw' 3Uw R2 3Rw 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 U' 3Dw' R' 3Dw2 Bw2 3Bw U' D Uw2 Rw 3Uw' F2 3Rw' U2 3Rw' B Fw' Lw Dw D U' F 3Uw' B2 Bw2 F Rw2 Uw F' R' Dw2 Bw' R' Uw2 D Fw2 D' 3Rw' 3Lw Rw 3Fw2 R 3Uw2 3Dw 3Bw 
8. 3:44.97 3Uw2 U2 Uw 3Fw2 3Dw 3Uw2 Rw2 U2 D' Rw 3Uw D B 3Bw' 3Rw U Fw 3Bw2 3Lw2 Uw 3Bw L' B 3Dw' L' Dw 3Bw 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Bw2 3Uw2 Uw Rw2 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw' F2 Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw Fw L' Dw' D' Bw' 3Bw Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw' D 3Rw' 3Bw2 F' 3Fw' Bw Lw' Fw U' Uw' 3Uw' B2 3Rw2 3Bw2 F' 3Rw2 R2 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw 3Lw' 3Bw' R2 3Bw' 3Fw 3Lw' 3Fw B Lw2 Bw Uw2 Rw' L2 B' Fw2 D2 3Lw2 3Dw Lw 3Rw B Uw2 Dw B' 3Rw D2 3Uw Dw' Rw' 
9. 3:58.13 Uw F' Lw2 3Lw2 R 3Dw2 Bw B2 Dw' 3Lw' Rw' Uw2 3Lw2 Dw2 3Bw2 Rw' D' L Dw B' 3Rw2 Dw2 D Rw F Fw B2 3Bw 3Lw B Uw 3Fw Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Bw Fw F' 3Fw2 U 3Rw R' L' Bw L2 3Dw Rw 3Fw2 F' Dw2 3Fw Dw' Bw' 3Lw Lw2 3Uw 3Fw Dw2 Uw' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Rw R 3Dw2 3Lw U' 3Bw 3Fw2 Uw2 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw R2 Bw F' 3Bw2 D Bw 3Lw L D2 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 F 3Uw Rw2 Fw Bw' Lw2 Rw' F R2 Uw' 3Rw2 Uw' U' F' 3Dw2 B 
10. 3:35.11 R2 Fw2 L2 3Lw' Uw2 3Lw F2 Fw' R2 3Lw' 3Fw' U' 3Dw' Fw2 L Bw 3Fw2 L' D2 3Uw2 F Fw' 3Rw L2 3Bw2 Dw' 3Lw2 3Fw' L' Bw' L2 U' L' B' 3Bw Uw2 R' 3Uw2 3Rw Rw' D2 Uw R' 3Rw' Rw' F2 R F 3Fw2 3Dw' Rw' B' F2 Bw' 3Rw 3Dw' U' R' L' 3Dw' D' Rw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Dw 3Uw R B2 3Rw 3Lw2 3Dw 3Rw D' Rw U2 3Fw2 Bw2 L 3Rw' F' Uw2 B2 3Lw Dw' R Uw2 Bw' 3Fw' Lw' Uw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Lw 3Bw Bw' Dw Uw' 3Dw' 
11. 3:44.53 Uw2 Dw2 3Lw2 Rw' 3Dw2 F' 3Uw 3Bw U' B2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Lw' Lw 3Uw2 D2 Dw2 3Rw2 U' Fw2 3Uw 3Bw' F Dw R2 B2 3Lw' R D 3Fw2 F' 3Rw' B2 3Lw L2 Lw 3Dw2 3Bw2 Fw2 Lw' 3Lw2 B 3Dw F' 3Rw' Fw' D Uw2 B2 F' 3Fw Lw' 3Bw 3Dw2 R2 B Rw2 U' 3Fw2 U2 B 3Bw2 F2 L Rw' U' Uw' F 3Dw' R' B' Rw2 L2 Fw L U2 3Bw D' 3Lw2 Lw Bw L Lw' Rw' Uw U' F Uw 3Dw2 3Uw2 Dw U Bw 3Dw2 3Lw D 3Bw F 3Dw2 D 
12. 3:53.87 Bw' 3Dw2 D2 Uw2 3Bw2 Rw2 F 3Rw2 R' 3Bw2 3Lw' D2 Dw' Bw2 3Fw D 3Dw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw' U L' D2 Dw2 L2 3Uw Rw Fw2 3Uw2 Fw' L R Dw Bw D' 3Bw L2 3Rw' U R2 B 3Bw 3Rw2 D2 3Fw Uw Lw' D Uw2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 Fw' 3Uw2 F' 3Lw' F' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw2 L Dw R 3Lw' Dw' 3Rw2 B' 3Fw' R' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Bw' Uw2 U' 3Uw2 3Rw Rw2 Fw' Uw Rw D2 3Bw' Rw2 B2 3Uw2 Fw 3Dw Dw 3Lw F2 R' 3Bw2 D L2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Uw2 D2 
13. 3:38.96 Lw2 3Rw D' Fw2 F2 Uw L Lw' Fw2 3Rw Dw Rw2 Dw2 D' 3Lw' D 3Rw 3Bw F B Fw' 3Uw' Dw R 3Bw' 3Dw' Rw2 Fw2 3Bw2 L' Fw U2 F Lw' R2 Dw L Dw' D2 Uw' Lw Bw' 3Rw2 Lw R2 Dw2 D2 U2 R Lw2 Bw Fw L' Fw 3Dw B2 L Uw' 3Lw2 L' Bw' 3Uw 3Dw2 L F' Uw2 F U2 R2 Rw Fw' R' Rw' 3Dw R' 3Lw2 D 3Dw2 3Bw D2 L2 3Rw2 B' 3Dw F2 B2 Dw2 3Bw' Dw2 3Uw2 U Fw2 F' 3Lw 3Fw2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 B 
14. 3:47.04 F2 Lw2 3Dw F Lw' Uw' L' Fw U2 R' Uw 3Dw2 U2 Bw' B' Rw' U' R' D' B2 Dw Rw' R2 Bw' Uw' 3Bw 3Lw2 Bw' 3Uw Lw' Dw 3Lw' Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw Uw' Lw 3Lw R U Lw D Lw D' 3Lw 3Fw Fw 3Uw2 R B2 Dw2 D2 3Dw Lw2 Bw2 Uw' D' Fw F 3Uw' Dw' D Uw L' U2 Dw 3Dw' Lw F Lw' D U 3Rw U' D' Uw2 R F Uw Bw2 F2 R2 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 L2 3Bw2 D Uw2 B R2 3Fw' Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw 3Bw R 
15. 3:48.13 3Fw 3Bw Fw Dw F2 Bw' 3Lw' Bw' U Lw D' Lw 3Lw' Rw' 3Rw L' Bw2 R Bw2 3Uw2 Dw2 L2 U2 Bw2 F2 Rw' U' Rw R Dw Lw' 3Dw B L2 R 3Rw 3Lw' 3Fw 3Dw' 3Rw' D Fw Uw2 L' Dw' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw B' F Rw' 3Dw' L2 3Fw2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 3Lw' Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 3Lw' U' 3Bw2 U2 3Dw 3Fw' Fw Lw R B2 R2 Bw' 3Lw B2 3Fw Fw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 F2 3Bw' 3Dw2 B 3Dw2 D' Fw 3Rw' 3Uw' Uw U2 Rw Bw Dw2 Lw R2 F U 3Uw' B2 L2


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 20, 2016)

sq1
avg of 5: 24.14
Time List:
(36.51), 26.57, 23.88, 21.96, (20.36)
avg of 12: 27.81
Time List:
32.52, 23.88, (44.25), 25.72, 25.93, 17.31, 33.60, 33.50, (14.44), 34.33, 24.24, 27.07
also 29.67 ao50 and 31.22 ao100


----------



## biscuit (Feb 20, 2016)

TheoLyh said:


> Wow thats many algorithms! :tu Do you have good recognition?



*looks at bindesa*


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 20, 2016)

TheoLyh said:


> Wow thats many algorithms! :tu Do you have good recognition?



the recog takes a lot of time. But yes its getting good on avg now.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 20, 2016)

5x5 single pb - 1:21.92


----------



## DanpHan (Feb 20, 2016)

3x3 Sim Solve:
(7.57) U D' R B L' F' L2 D' R' B U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U'


----------



## MiguelRubikXD (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi guys, I started cubing ( in 2×2 ) 14 days ago, and that is today average:Generado por csTimer el 2016-2-19
resoluciones/total: 105/105
 
Single
Mejor: 1.60
Peor: 6.52

Media de 3
Actual: 4.14 (σ = 0.30)
Mejor: 3.50 (σ = 0.58)

Avg de 5
Actual: 4.22 (σ = 0.24)
Mejor: 3.90 (σ = 0.93)

Avg de 12
Actual: 4.60 (σ = 0.68)
Mejor: 4.27 (σ = 0.76)

Avg de 50
Actual: 4.66 (σ = 0.59)
Mejor: 4.51 (σ = 0.68)

Avg de 100
Actual: 4.67 (σ = 0.68)
Mejor: 4.67 (σ = 0.67)

Average: 4.67 (σ = 0.64)
Media: 4.65

Lista de tiempos:
1. 5.83 R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' F U2 
2. 5.06 F' R F' U F' R' F2 R U' 
3. 3.80 F' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 F R2 U' 
4. 4.70 U2 F U2 F U' R' U R' F' U' 
5. 4.37 R' F' R2 F U F2 R F' R2 
6. 5.54 U' F' U' R2 F U' R' F U' 
7. 4.73 R' F' R U2 R' U F2 R' U' 
8. 6.18 U R2 U' R' F2 R' U F U' 
9. 4.68 R2 F' R U F' U F2 R2 U' 
10. 4.43 U' F' U2 R2 F' R' F U2 R 
11. 5.10 U R U R2 F2 R' U' R2 U 
12. 3.95 R U' F U2 R2 U' F2 R' U' 
13. 4.29 U R' F' R2 U F R2 F' U2 
14. 5.35 F2 R U2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
15. 4.78 F' U2 R U' F R F' U2 F' 
16. 3.79 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
17. 6.08 F' R' F' R F2 U2 R U2 R U' 
18. 3.98 F' U R U' F U' F R U' 
19. 5.15 U2 R' U F U2 R U F2 R2 U2 
20. 5.17 R F' R F U F2 U F' U 
21. 2.72 U2 R F' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
22. 5.58 F' R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U' F2 U2 
23. 4.99 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' 
24. 4.10 F R U' R U R2 U F2 U 
25. 4.99 R F' U2 F R' F2 R2 U R' 
26. 5.76 F U F R U2 R F2 U' R 
27. 4.86 U' F R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 U2 
28. 1.60 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' 
29. 5.68 F U2 R2 U R' F R U' R' U' 
30. 4.50 F R2 U F2 U' R U F U' 
31. 4.43 U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R2 F R' 
32. 4.97 U F R2 U F' U F2 R' U 
33. 5.98 U R' F2 R' U2 F R2 F2 U2 
34. 4.90 R2 U' R2 U2 R' F U' F2 R' U' 
35. 4.09 U' F R U' R U R' U R' 
36. 4.75 U R F2 R' F R2 F R' U2 
37. 4.21 F2 R' F U2 R2 F U' R2 U 
38. 6.28 F U' F U2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U 
39. 4.56 U2 R' U2 R' U F2 U' F R 
40. 3.79 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U' R2 U' 
41. 4.77 R' U' F R F U2 R' F U2 
42. 4.88 R2 U' R F2 R U2 F' R2 U' 
43. 3.02 U' R' U F R2 U2 R' F R2 
44. 5.88 R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R F' U' 
45. 2.52 U F2 U2 F' U' R U F2 R' 
46. 3.79 R F' U' R2 F U' R2 U' R 
47. 5.32 U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' F 
48. 4.21 F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U' 
49. 3.78 R' U' R F' U R2 F' R' U 
50. 6.52 U2 F2 U F' R' F' U' R U 
51. 5.44 R2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 F U 
52. 4.06 U2 R2 F U' F R U2 R U 
53. 3.73 U R U2 F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U' 
54. 4.97 R' F2 U2 F U' F2 R U' R U' 
55. 3.51 U F2 U F' R U R2 U F 
56. 4.20 R2 F2 R F2 R' F R F2 U2 
57. 5.61 R2 U R2 F U2 F' R F' R2 
58. 4.61 F' R F R2 F' U F' U R U' 
59. 4.69 R' U' F2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 
60. 4.14 R U' F' R U2 R2 F' R' F U' 
61. 5.60 F U' R F U2 R2 F2 U' F 
62. 5.45 F2 U F2 R2 U' R U F U' 
63. 4.02 U R' F U' F' U F2 R U2 
64. 3.58 R F R2 F2 U F' U' R' F2 
65. 2.88 F' U R' U F2 U' R U2 R' 
66. 4.85 R2 F2 R U' R2 F' R2 F' U' 
67. 4.68 F' U F' R2 F' R2 F R' F' 
68. 3.57 F R2 F R' U' R U2 R F2 U2 
69. 4.76 F' R' F U F' R2 U' F' R' 
70. 2.92 U R2 F U F U2 R' U F2 U' 
71. 4.66 F' U' R' U2 F U2 F' R' U 
72. 4.93 U2 F2 R' F' U R U2 F U' 
73. 5.16 F' R2 F R' F2 U R U' F2 U2 
74. 5.44 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R' U' 
75. 5.36 F' U R U R' U R2 F' U' 
76. 4.57 U F R' F2 R' F2 R U2 R U' 
77. 4.85 R2 F U R2 F' R U' R2 U2 
78. 4.90 F' U R2 U' R U' R F2 R2 
79. 4.77 F2 U' F2 R2 U F U' R2 F 
80. 4.01 F' R' U2 R' F U' R' F2 R2 
81. 4.50 F R U2 F U' R F' U' R U2 
82. 4.47 R U' F U2 R2 F R U2 R' U' 
83. 4.95 U2 F R U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U' 
84. 3.71 R U' R2 U' R F' U' R' U2 
85. 4.77 U F2 U2 F' U R U R2 F2 
86. 4.71 F2 R' F R U' R2 F R' F 
87. 5.66 R' F' R U' R U2 R F2 U2 
88. 2.83 R F2 U' R2 U' R U' F2 U2 
89. 4.80 R' F2 U2 F' U F' U2 F2 U' 
90. 5.32 U F' R U R2 U2 F2 U' F 
91. 6.43 R2 F2 R' F2 R U R F2 U 
92. 4.87 R U2 R' F' U F' U F' U 
93. 4.82 R2 F2 U' F U R U2 R2 F2 R' 
94. 5.72 F2 U' F' R' F' U R2 F2 R' 
95. 5.36 F' R F' R2 U F U2 R U 
96. 4.60 U' R' F2 R' F' U' R U' R2 
97. 3.42 F U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' 
98. 3.61 F R2 F2 R' U R2 U' R U' 
99. 4.82 F U' F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R' 
100. 5.40 R' U2 F' U' R U R F' R' 
101. 5.60 R U' F U' R' F2 U' F2 U' 
102. 4.19 U' R2 U' F2 R F' U' F2 U' 
103. 3.99 R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 
104. 4.48 F U' R U' R' U R2 F' U2 
105. 3.93 F R U R2 U F2 U R' U'


----------



## MiguelRubikXD (Feb 21, 2016)

Also my 3×3 times ---> 1/5/12/50: 9,61/12,33/13'75/14,72


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

Got my new QiYi SQ1, (other one got stripped) and got a 13.92 single


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 21, 2016)

Finally a sub-3 6x6 single: 2:58.81 (with OLL parity)

Plus a 3:14.46 Mo3


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Skewb NR single, what even


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 21, 2016)

7x7:
3:31 single
3:38 mo3
3:46 ao12 

Not Bad I guess


----------



## Iggy (Feb 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Skewb NR single, what even



lol gj

Also Daryl finally broke the 3x3 NR average! And apparently Hariz missed the NR average by a +2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 21, 2016)

Michal OH ER with the fastest counting time (?)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1378/events/13/rounds/3/results


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

Today is a good day for squan
13.18 single, 19.28 avg5, 22.90 avg12, 25.78 avg100
All are PBs, and all with my new main which has the black/yellow scheme


----------



## imvelox (Feb 21, 2016)

Average of 5: 8.39
1. (7.30) U2 B D R2 L F U' D F' R F2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 B R2 L2 U2 B 
2. 7.60 R' B2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 R' F2 R' U2 B D F2 U2 R2 F D U2 R F2 
3. 7.48 F2 R D' R U2 L' U B' D F B' D' B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U 
4. 10.09 F R D L U2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 B L2 D2 F B2 D2 R2 F' L2 B 
5. (10.68) F2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' U' R D2 F U' R D L' D 

FML


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 21, 2016)

1:20.15 SQ1 OH single, brb checking what UWR is (it's probably like 30 or something)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 21, 2016)

3.16	L U' L' U R U' R' L' U R U
3.30	B U' R B U' R' L' B U R' U'
2.36	L B U B L B' L' U' L' R' U'
4.90	L U R L U L U' B' L B R'
3.93	R' B L' U' L' R' U B L' B L'
4.67	R' B' R' B L' U' R B L U' R'
4.11	L U R' L U' B' L' B' U' B' R'
4.97	U L' U' L' U L' U' R L R L
9.60	U' R L' U B' L U' R U B U
3.36	B U' L' U L' R U' L B U' L'
2.77	L B U B' L B' U' R' L B' U'
3.64	B' R' L' B L B' U R' U B U


skoob PB ao12, finally sub4


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 21, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 1:20.15 SQ1 OH single, brb checking what UWR is (it's probably like 30 or something)



Callum just tried sq1 OH, 35.37.


----------



## imvelox (Feb 21, 2016)

OH PB single

9.71 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R' D' F U' B' F2 R2 D' U F'

y2 z' Rw U' x' U2 x' U z'
y2 R U' R2 U R
y' U L' U' L
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R
y' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2

https://goo.gl/wIwbeV


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 21, 2016)

stupid 3x3 solves:

11.01 LBL (EO EP CO CP), but this was Niklas LL, 18.28 ao5
21.90 single into 12 flip
18.xy into checkerboard


----------



## Cale S (Feb 21, 2016)

square-1 

12.22 single
18.45 avg5
21.22 avg25
22.34 avg50



Spoiler



Average of 50: 22.34
1. 21.18 (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, -2) / (2, -3) / 
2. 21.41 (6, 5) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / 
3. 22.23 (-5, 0) / (-4, 5) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (4, -3) / (2, 0)
4. 26.33 (3, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) / 
5. 21.95 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, -3) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -1)
6. (14.29) (-5, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, -2) / 
7. 24.69 (-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, -4) / (2, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) / 
8. (12.22) (4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, -4) / 
9. 21.43 (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / 
10. 24.06 (6, -4) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)
11. 24.31 (-5, 6) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0) / 
12. 28.14 (-5, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) / 
13. 17.75 (-3, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (6, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -2) / (6, 0) / 
14. 19.24 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0)
15. 27.20 (1, 0) / (2, 5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (6, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
16. 20.81 (3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / 
17. (14.76) (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, -4) / (6, -2) / (0, -1)
18. 29.11 (-3, -4) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0)
19. 22.20 (0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (5, -2) / (4, -4) / 
20. 20.56 (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / 
21. 20.49 (-2, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (6, -5) / 
22. 20.57 (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, -2) / (6, -2) / (0, -4) / (2, -5)
23. 18.18 (-5, 3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)
24. 24.60 (0, -4) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0)
25. 16.15 (-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -2) / (-4, -4)
26. 16.60 (-5, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -3) / (6, -4) / (6, -2)
27. (38.31) (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)
28. 25.15 (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, -5)
29. 24.85 (1, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / 
30. 22.59 (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -1)
31. 28.17 (0, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / 
32. 23.02 (1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, -1)
33. 17.35 (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-1, 0)
34. 24.67 (-5, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, -1) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, -4) / (4, 0) / 
35. (29.13) (-2, 0) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (1, 0)
36. 26.35 (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -1) / (3, 0)
37. 19.99 (0, 5) / (1, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0)
38. 22.29 (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
39. 20.38 (-5, 0) / (-3, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
40. 23.49 (-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -4) / (-4, 0)
41. 18.05 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (2, -2) / (4, -2) / (6, -4)
42. 24.00 (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, 0)
43. 18.18 (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, -5) / (4, -4) / (6, -2) / 
44. 21.73 (1, 0) / (5, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0)
45. 27.54 (-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (1, -4) / (2, -4)
46. 24.58 (0, 5) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) / 
47. (31.88) (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -2)
48. 24.36 (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
49. 19.07 (0, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (-2, -4) / (0, -5) / (6, 0)
50. 17.82 (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0)



single scramble:
12.22 (4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, -4) /


----------



## Mikel (Feb 22, 2016)

4-Man Guildford UWR

3:33.88

John Brechon, Walker Welch, Joshua Feran, and Brandon Mikel

4-Man Mini-Guildford UWR

1:16.77

John Brechon, Walker Welch, Joshua Feran, and Brandon Mikel


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mikel said:


> 4-Man Guildford UWR
> 
> 3:33.88
> 
> ...



Is there a video?


----------



## Mikel (Feb 22, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> Is there a video?



Josh got it on video. I don't know if/when he'll upload.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ayyy, my first fullstep sub-7

*6.67* R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' U2 B' U R F U2 B' L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 22, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Ayyy, my first fullstep sub-7
> 
> *6.67* R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' U2 B' U R F U2 B' L'



how does one sub-7 fullstep, with cross on top


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> how does one sub-7 fullstep, with cross on top


Haha, this one was cross on bottom since it was so easy. But I do have some sub-7's that are cross on top


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 22, 2016)

yay PBS continue
Pb avg of 5 10.56
PB avg of 12 11.27.




(8.512), 10.577, 9.760, 12.136, 11.352, 11.832, 9.305, 12.320, 12.423, (13.784), 10.648, 12.408
finally improving again. Seeing a good chance of NZ NR at arnold Schwarzenegger cube comp next month


----------



## coldsun0630 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nahm Seung-hyuk's first sub-6 avg of 5 (from his facebook)

Session average: 5.95
1. 5.84 L D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R F' D2 F R U' L R' U2 
2. (5.73) L' U' D F D' R F2 D' R D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 B' L2 F' R2 
3. 5.88 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' L U2 F2 U R D2 L U2 R (PLL Luck)
4. (7.49) F L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B R' D2 F' U B R B' L B D' 
5. 6.13 L B2 U L2 U F D2 R F D' F2 D2 R L2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 22, 2016)

Iggy said:


> lol gj
> 
> Also Daryl finally broke the 3x3 NR average! And apparently Hariz missed the NR average by a +2



Hariz was lucky actually, it was like 1 degree away from a DNF (it took 3 delegates to decide lol)


----------



## asacuber (Feb 22, 2016)

Lol got squan today, was fooling around and accidentally did cubeshape


----------



## dskids (Feb 22, 2016)

Yesterday afternoon I broke all my PB's and got my first sub-40 Ao12's:
3x3 single: 27.5X
3x3 Ao5: 33.XX
3x3 Ao12: 37.XX


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 22, 2016)

15.26 3x3 PB ao12!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2016)

Mikel said:


> 4-Man Guildford UWR
> 
> 3:33.88
> 
> ...



Nice job even though the mini isn't UWR. Lucas Wesche, Martin Kraut, Wilhelm Kilders and me got a sub1:10 at a comp last summer. I don't remember the exact time though


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 22, 2016)

2:21.13, 2:26.90, 2:22.25 = 2:23.43 6x6 mo3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2016)

did some 3x3 today:

8.36 fail ao5 (two counting 7s and a 9.3)
9.02 ao12 
9.32 ao50
9.45 ao100

Pretty happy about the big avgs 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-22
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 7.155
worst: 12.981

mean of 3
current: 9.449 (σ = 0.88)
best: 8.507 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 5
current: 9.416 (σ = 0.59)
best: 8.367 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 12
current: 9.324 (σ = 0.57)
best: 9.029 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 50
current: 9.489 (σ = 0.65)
best: 9.329 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 100
current: 9.457 (σ = 0.80)
best: 9.457 (σ = 0.80)

Average: 9.457 (σ = 0.80)
Mean: 9.499

Time List:
1. 9.418 R D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R' B D' L U L2 F' R2 U 
2. 12.012 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' D L2 D F2 R B F' L' R' 
3. 9.325 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U L2 D' U2 L B L' F L2 R B R' D F' 
4. 9.503 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L D2 B R' F R D' L' B' U' 
5. 8.990 R L2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F D2 F' U2 B D' U' B R U2 L2 B D 
6. 10.048 B' R' F D F' L' B' U B' U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 
7. 8.201 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 B R' B D2 R B2 L' U L2 B 
8. 11.961 R2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U L' D R' B F2 D R F2 R' 
9. 9.573 B D2 L D2 L2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' U2 R' B L D' U' R B L' D2 
10. 8.271 L B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B' D2 R D2 U' F' U' L' U 
11. 9.616 F R B2 R' F B2 L' D R2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' B R2 U2 B2 
12. 8.478 D' F' R2 F' L2 D2 F D' L U F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D 
13. 10.013 U R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B F' D B2 U' B2 R B2 L' 
14. 8.574 U R B2 R F2 L' D2 R U2 R' U2 R B' D' F' R2 U' F L U' 
15. 9.300 U' B' L' B' R2 F' U' L' B' R2 L D2 L F2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 
16. 9.601 B' R2 U L' B R' D' B L U L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 
17. 10.817 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B F2 D' B F U L' D2 F2 
18. 10.160 U D2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R D' B2 L' R' U' 
19. 8.970 B' R U2 R' F2 L B2 R U2 L' U2 R2 U L2 U L R2 F D B 
20. 10.244 B' L' F' U R2 B' D R F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 L D 
21. 12.087 R2 F' R' F2 U L' D' R D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 U2 
22. 7.819 D' L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' U F2 D2 R D U B U2 L' F 
23. 7.155 L' U2 L F B' U B R F2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R 
24. 10.892 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' B' R2 B2 D R2 B' U L' B F2 
25. 9.324 B' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B L' R2 B U2 R D R U L 
26. 7.959 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R B' F' R D2 U B D' F' U 
27. 9.203 L2 D U2 R2 F2 U F2 U B2 U2 F2 B U' R U L' F' D2 U' B' D2 
28. 10.078 B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L' D B F2 R' U' F' R' D2 
29. 7.653 L' B L' U' F D' B D R2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 D 
30. 8.495 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R B L D F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' 
31. 11.579 R' U' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 D L2 R' U' L' B2 R' D B' F R' F2 
32. 8.363 R2 U F B' D F L' F2 L' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F U2 B' D2 
33. 10.500 B2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U B2 U L2 D2 B F L' F L D' F2 R' F2 D 
34. 10.674 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D2 U2 L D' R' B2 D' L B L B2 F 
35. 9.967 R' B D2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F2 L D2 U F' R F U2 L' 
36. 7.267 F' R D2 R B2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 R D R U2 R' D2 R' U' L' 
37. 10.309 U2 D B2 U D L' F2 B2 U F2 B L2 F R2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 
38. 8.501 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U R2 D' L2 R' F2 U F D F D L D2 F' 
39. 10.205 F L2 F R2 D2 B F D2 U2 L2 D2 R' U' B L2 D2 L B' F' D' U 
40. 8.798 U2 B2 D' L D' R' L' U B' R' U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 
41. 9.958 B D' F2 B L2 F' B D L U2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 F' U2 D' 
42. 8.272 U' R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 U' L' D U' F2 L' U' F2 
43. 10.217 R L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F R U' R2 D' F' L2 F' U 
44. 9.348 F D2 B' R2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 F L F' R' F' D F L2 U' R' 
45. 8.672 D2 L D2 B2 U' F2 D' B' F2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 D F 
46. 12.138 U' B R' F L F2 R2 B' U' R' F2 D2 B2 U' D2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 
47. 8.490 L' U L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 L' F' U' B' L' B R F2 D 
48. 8.925 B2 D B' L F B' D B' U' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L' 
49. 8.850 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L B' L' D B R2 U B' R' 
50. 8.649 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 R' B' L2 R' D2 L' D' L D2 R 
51. 10.236 D' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D' F R' U L F L2 R' D L' U' 
52. 9.077 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L B R' B2 R' U B' F' D F 
53. 7.956 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D F' R' D L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D U' 
54. 10.344 U2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R D2 U B2 L' D' B2 U B' L U' R' 
55. 10.481 U' B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F D U R' B' D2 F' U L2 U' 
56. 8.966 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 F R2 U2 B' R' B L' B2 D L' B2 L' U2 
57. 10.619 R F L2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B D2 B R2 U' B D' L B2 F2 L B' L 
58. 9.561 U' F2 U' R' B' U F D2 L' U B2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U D2 B 
59. 9.571 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F R2 F' U2 F L' D U' R2 D' F' D2 R D2 F2 
60. 9.988 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U L B U2 L F2 L' F2 U' 
61. 9.611 R' U L' D2 B U2 B' R U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D 
62. 9.983 R L' F' R F' B D R' U L D B2 U' D2 L2 U F2 U' 
63. 9.814 L F2 U D2 F' D' F' R' U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B' 
64. 8.359 L D' L U D2 F' U L' D' F2 R B2 L2 B2 R U2 L' F2 D2 
65. 8.467 R2 B L' B2 U R U2 F' D R L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 
66. 10.867 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U L' D' B' R' B2 F2 L D' L U 
67. 8.468 B2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 F R' U2 L F2 L2 R D2 R2 D' 
68. 8.397 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D' U' B U' L F2 L2 U B R D F2 
69. 8.708 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U L' R2 F L2 R' B D L U F' 
70. 12.981 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D F L F2 D' R' U2 F L2 D' F' 
71. 8.520 U' B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R B2 R2 D2 F U R' F' R' D B2 R U' 
72. 11.071 B U F2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' R' U F' L D' B' U2 L F 
73. 9.720 D R B' L' B2 L' F D' B' D L2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 
74. 9.047 F' L2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U L D L F R2 F' L2 R' 
75. 10.725 B2 U D2 R2 F2 D R' F2 R' L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D 
76. 9.376 R' D' R' F' L' U B' L' D F R2 F2 U2 F R2 F B U2 L2 B' 
77. 9.471 U' B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D L2 R2 U2 F L F D' R' F' R2 B' R' U2 
78. 9.975 D' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 R D R B R F' R' F L U2 
79. 9.355 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 U B2 F U2 L' U2 B' D' R2 D2 B' 
80. 9.781 F D2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 R B2 U2 F' R2 F' L' B2 D2 L2 U 
81. 9.045 L D2 F D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B L D R F' U F L2 D' 
82. 9.722 B R2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D F' L' U' L' R' F' L2 D F2 
83. 9.202 R U' B U D' R U' F2 L R2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 
84. 10.583 B' D2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 D R D U L2 U2 F' U2 F 
85. 8.872 R' U2 B' D2 R2 B R2 B L2 B R2 F2 D F R B' R2 D' B U2 
86. 9.829 B L2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 U F' R U R' B D' B' L' F2 
87. 10.133 D' F' U F' R' D' F' L' D2 B U R2 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' 
88. 8.683 D2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' R' B2 D' B L2 U R2 B U2 
89. 9.892 L2 U2 F D2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' F' L F L R' U L' F2 R2 
90. 9.695 B U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D U2 B' U2 L' F' R' D L' D2 
91. 8.467 L' F2 D' B R2 D' L' B' R' F2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D 
92. 9.341 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 R U2 B L U2 B2 F' U' R' F' L2 
93. 7.713 R2 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' B' D U' F2 L B2 L F' L D2 
94. 9.786 F2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F U B' U' B' L' R D L B' 
95. 9.382 F' U R' L' F' U B2 L U' D' F R2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 F R2 B D2 
96. 8.782 L2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 B' R F2 D F' U' R2 D R' D' B2 
97. 9.514 F' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R D' B2 L2 R2 B' U R' F U 
98. 9.951 D' F R2 D' B2 D2 L' F' R L B2 U F2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' 
99. 9.964 D B' U R' F B U2 R2 B D2 L B2 D2 L F2 L U2 L2 B2 
100. 8.433 B2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D U2 F2 D2 R' B F D' F2 U' B D' R D2


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 22, 2016)

3x3 UWR


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> 3x3 UWR
> http://i67.tinypic.com/2u760j6.png



How do you see the cancellation between LS and PLL? I'm not sure I believe that scramble.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> 3x3 UWR
> http://i67.tinypic.com/2u760j6.png



They still keep track of those?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> 3x3 UWR
> http://i67.tinypic.com/2u760j6.png



This is fake. You could just import some really ez scramble into cstimer. What's his official average? And I don't believe that he saw the cancellation (as TDM said)


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 22, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> 3x3 UWR
> http://i67.tinypic.com/2u760j6.png



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgMh0zepR3I
The scramble has been done SOOOOO many times before, idk where/when it was originally made, but it's definitely a fake.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 22, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgMh0zepR3I
> The scramble has been done SOOOOO many times before, idk where/when it was originally made, but it's definitely a fake.



I think it's hilarious that of all people, it was Sajwo who announced this XD


----------



## Torch (Feb 22, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> I think it's hilarious that of all people, it was Sajwo who announced this XD




Hilarious indeed, but not without precedent.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Feb 22, 2016)

6.68 fullstep single, the tps was 7.00.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 22, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice job even though the mini isn't UWR. Lucas Wesche, Martin Kraut, Wilhelm Kilders and me got a sub1:10 at a comp last summer. I don't remember the exact time though



It wasn't on the wiki, so how would one know?


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 23, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken, I just got an xxxcross on 4x4


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 23, 2016)

I just got my first sub-4 ao5 on pyraminx (3.96) which was included in a pb 4.64 ao12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 23, 2016)

Mikel said:


> It wasn't on the wiki, so how would one know?



Yes, you're totally right  But I think nobody felt like posting it there because it wasn't even sub1


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 23, 2016)

ZBLL Pi at 60%. 306/350 Total or 87% 44 algs left to learn by march 19.
Left to learn- 16 H algs
And 29 Pi algs

plenty of recall practice needed but the memo phase is finally nearly done after 8 months!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 23, 2016)

My 1 year of cubing anniversary was yesterday


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 23, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> My 1 year of cubing anniversary was yesterday



Oh really?! I'm cubing for about 1 year and 3 monhts and I'm slower than you


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 23, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Oh really?! I'm cubing for about 1 year and 3 monhts and I'm slower than you



2 years and 2 months and I'm about a second faster.


----------



## Torch (Feb 23, 2016)

99 puzzle ao5: (6:34.54), (5:33.46), 6:32.61, 6:16.27, 6:19.91 = 6:22.93

Never doing that again, my hand is killing me.


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-23
avg of 12: 9.66

Time List:
1. 8.87 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 F' U L D' R U L' D' R2 
2. 9.87 L2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 F' R U' L R2 U' L 
3. 8.84 B U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 U' R D' L D' R F R2 U F 
4. 9.23 D2 R' U2 F B2 L' B2 L' B' R2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 
5. 9.51 L' B2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 F' U R' U' B R2 B R' 
6. 9.50 U' R2 D L2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U L' B2 F U L2 U R' F2 L B 
7. (12.68) B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 F' R' D' L U F' D2 R2 B U 
8. 9.83 D R L B2 D F' L D2 B' R2 U R2 B2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 
9. 9.67 L U R F2 D' R L' U' F' L' U2 L B2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 D2 
10. 10.09 F D L' D2 F2 B' D' F U' F2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 D2 L2 F2 
11. 11.13 F2 B2 D' B' U' L' F' D R' U' R2 B2 L U2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 R' 
12. (8.73) R2 D L2 R2 U R2 D U' F2 L2 U R' U' B2 L B D' B U2

YAY

E: also 10.91 ao 1000


----------



## Chree (Feb 23, 2016)

6x6 Ao12 PB: 3:00.34... so close it hurts.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 23, 2016)

6:12.00 Clock with feet... I should try BLD at some point tho


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 6:12.00 Clock with feet... I should try BLD at some point tho



We all have one question. Why?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 6:12.00 Clock with feet... I should try BLD at some point tho



BLD with one foot pls


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2016)

Iggy said:


> BLD with one foot pls



Let's not rush him. Just bld with ft.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 23, 2016)

biscuit said:


> We all have one question. Why?



The real question is: Why not?



Spoiler



real answer: I really don't know, I just scrolled through Louis' videos and saw his attempt at it. Thought it was worth a try


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> The real question is: Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



works for me! Not my time being spent.


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 24, 2016)

2:15.69 6x6 single with OP


----------



## Cale S (Feb 24, 2016)

Average of 5: 16.66
1. 15.42 (4, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (6, -3)
2. 18.81 (-3, -4) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2)
3. (15.08) (-5, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2) / (6, 0)
4. (23.90) (1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (6, -3) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0)
5. 15.74 (0, -4) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (3, -4) / (-4, -1)

20.69 avg25


----------



## TheComputeCuber (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a YouTube channel!If you want,please check it out!
link is below:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCD95Gwf-CP_uGOzzf3I2z-Q


----------



## nalralz (Feb 24, 2016)

Sub-9 Camera Single! PLL skip too!

(8.32) B F2 L D2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 R B L2 D B' F2 L2 D


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 24, 2016)

learnt another 8% of ZBLL H
total 311/350 ZBLLs (w/o s/as) or 89%.


----------



## dskids (Feb 24, 2016)

Learned both N perms yesterday to complete the full set of PLL's, so I guess I can say I know 3LLL now!

Been using the other PLL's as much as possible in solves, drilling PLL's at my desk at work (lol) and practicing PLL recognition so I'm just gonna grind tons of solves this weekend and see if my averages improve.


----------



## imvelox (Feb 24, 2016)

12:49.68 first timed gigaminx solve

love this puzzle

E: second try, 11:41
E2: 10:59


----------



## DELToS (Feb 24, 2016)

A few days ago (Sunday) I FINALLY broke my PB of 12.25, so now it's 11.16!! With my GuoGuan YueXiao, and the new stickers by Cubeologist on Cubes4Speed!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Feb 25, 2016)

That moment when the accomplishment thread isn't on the front page...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 25, 2016)

5.707 3x3 Single on cam!



Spoiler








reconstruction:

F' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D F' R' D F' D' R' D B' D2 //scramble

y x //inspection
R' B //first block and a pair
r2 U' r2 U' R' U r U2 r U' r' //second block
U2 L' U R U' L U r' //CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U M2 U2 //LSE
// 32 STM, 5.707 seconds, 5.6 TPS

description:

Cube: Moyu Weilong V2 57 mm http://bit.ly/1PHWWQg
Method: Roux
Scramble: F' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D F' R' D F' D' R' D B' D2
4th fastest Roux solve on youtube if I'm not mistaken
also sub NR


----------



## Cale S (Feb 25, 2016)

10.15 and 11.11 square-1 singles wat

10.15 (0, -1) / (6, -3) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (2, -5) / (-4, -4) / 

11.11 (-5, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (2, -3) / 

the 11 scramble is super lol


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Feb 25, 2016)

I became sub 20 last Tuesday! I got the Thunderclap in stickerless and jumped from 21 to 18. Same thing happened in June/July when I got my Hualong but it was a jump from around 32 to 23.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 25, 2016)

4x4 stuff 
46.05, 47.36, (59.80), 52.24, 50.04, 56.53, 49.63, 51.35, (42.81), 46.76, 44.40, 53.98

46.93 pb avg5, 49.83 avg12, 42.81 and 44.40 had PLL parity

square-1 stuff
19.42 avg12
20.26 avg25
21.30 avg50
23.02 avg100


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 25, 2016)

15.88 Square-1 Average of 100!

Nationals is gonna be hype if I keep going at this rate


----------



## DanpHan (Feb 25, 2016)

(5.79) U B' U L B2 L D' B2 L R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U

i'm the f perm king

E: 7.96 avg12 for sundaycontest!


----------



## Cale S (Feb 25, 2016)

(8.53), (16.26), 13.17, 10.53, 8.97

probably my fastest counting solve, and both 8's were fullstep, one with Y perm

first was pretty cool:

D2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 R B R U B' L2 U' B' L F2 D 

z2
U' R' L' U' F2 
y F2 R2 y U2 R' F2 R 
y' U L' U' L 
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
r U R' U R U2 r'
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

you could make an xxxcross + EO pretty easily but I didn't see the one move square after the 2x2x2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 25, 2016)

on cam
Mean of 3: 2:20.21
1. 2:09.86 l' U' 3u2 r' B f r 3u2 d2 u' r F2 l2 B2 R 3u' r b2 3u' b l 3r' 3f 3r L2 f2 F2 3u u B2 d2 R2 f' 3u B' 3f' b' U u2 f' d 3r' R r' 3u R2 3f' 3r L R2 B' r' R' d' U' 3r2 F' 3u L' F' u U' 3f2 F2 f R 3f u 3f2 U 3u r2 d l2 u' 3f2 b r' D2 l
2. 2:28.18 l B 3f D d' U' u2 3u L2 b 3f' D 3f' D' U' f2 D2 3r' r' l' R2 3f d2 f2 3f' L2 b' U r2 3f' D' l2 B' R' 3u F' L b 3f2 L' F' d2 u' 3r d' l' 3f2 u' l 3f' F' B R' f' U R u F' 3u f2 u2 R2 3u l2 F2 L' l' u2 U R2 d2 U2 u' b L D 3u U r U2
3. 2:22.60 R L u' F' 3f f 3u' u2 D' r' R D' L f2 u2 l L b2 D' B2 D2 r 3r2 L u' U2 R 3r b' d f' R2 r2 3f2 r l B' R r U2 3u2 u' B2 F u D' b' L2 R' D r2 F2 l' r F 3u B2 3r2 r2 R2 D U' F B' L' r2 R d2 D' R' 3r 3f' r' F r2 3f' b2 3u R2 U2


----------



## RhysC (Feb 25, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> on cam
> Mean of 3: 2:20.21
> 1. 2:09.86 l' U' 3u2 r' B f r 3u2 d2 u' r F2 l2 B2 R 3u' r b2 3u' b l 3r' 3f 3r L2 f2 F2 3u u B2 d2 R2 f' 3u B' 3f' b' U u2 f' d 3r' R r' 3u R2 3f' 3r L R2 B' r' R' d' U' 3r2 F' 3u L' F' u U' 3f2 F2 f R 3f u 3f2 U 3u r2 d l2 u' 3f2 b r' D2 l
> 2. 2:28.18 l B 3f D d' U' u2 3u L2 b 3f' D 3f' D' U' f2 D2 3r' r' l' R2 3f d2 f2 3f' L2 b' U r2 3f' D' l2 B' R' 3u F' L b 3f2 L' F' d2 u' 3r d' l' 3f2 u' l 3f' F' B R' f' U R u F' 3u f2 u2 R2 3u l2 F2 L' l' u2 U R2 d2 U2 u' b L D 3u U r U2
> 3. 2:22.60 R L u' F' 3f f 3u' u2 D' r' R D' L f2 u2 l L b2 D' B2 D2 r 3r2 L u' U2 R 3r b' d f' R2 r2 3f2 r l B' R r U2 3u2 u' B2 F u D' b' L2 R' D r2 F2 l' r F 3u B2 3r2 r2 R2 D U' F B' L' r2 R d2 D' R' 3r 3f' r' F r2 3f' b2 3u R2 U2



Plz teach me the way to get dank 6x6 means I beg


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 25, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Plz teach me the way to get dank 6x6 means I beg



Switch to yau5 lmao

Also use Aoshi with SS 5x5 springs


----------



## asacuber (Feb 25, 2016)

learnt squan cubeshape


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 25, 2016)

clock sim

4.870 single, 25 moves at 5.13 moves/sec

6.351 6.418 (6.047) (9.610) 6.318 => *6.362*
7.995 6.770 (5.936) 7.283 6.990 (8.827) 7.377 6.526 7.937 7.148 7.997 6.427 => *7.245*

i'll be happy once i'm sub real-puzzle


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 25, 2016)

Managed to teach two of my non-cubing friends finger tricks yesterday.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 25, 2016)

Megaminx
1:02.93 single (PLL skip lol)
1:09.17 ao5 (counting 1:05 which was a former PB)
1:13.17 ao12

Also realised that my official PB single was overall PB by 0.1 at the time.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 25, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx
> 1:02.93 single (PLL skip lol)
> 1:09.17 ao5 (counting 1:05 which was a former PB)
> 1:13.17 ao12
> ...



What set of algs / solving order do you use for Megaminx LL? I'm right now solving with 4 steps (EO, EP, CP, CO) and just generic algs (FRUR'U'F', Sune/Antisune, Niklas, beginners CO) and it takes me like 1 minute (only for the LL). F2L and S2L is taking less and less (still like 3 minutes but gradually improving) but LL seems to be stuck at 1 minute.


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> What set of algs / solving order do you use for Megaminx LL? I'm right now solving with 4 steps (EO, EP, CP, CO) and just generic algs (FRUR'U'F', Sune/Antisune, Niklas, beginners CO) and it takes me like 1 minute (only for the LL). F2L and S2L is taking less and less (still like 3 minutes but gradually improving) but LL seems to be stuck at 1 minute.


Learn the 'normal' 4lll; EO, CO, EP, CP.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 25, 2016)

Berd said:


> Learn the 'normal' 4lll; EO, CO, EP, CP.



Any recommended resource for algs to do it in that order?


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Any recommended resource for algs to do it in that order?


Simon westlund had a tutorial, you know how to do EO, CO with sunes, EP is easy and CP you can learn Commutators.


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 25, 2016)

11.000 sq1 single pb


----------



## sqAree (Feb 25, 2016)

http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/andy-klise-megaminx.pdf


----------



## Torch (Feb 25, 2016)

Berd said:


> Simon westlund had a tutorial, you know how to do EO, CO with sunes, EP is easy and CP you can learn Commutators.



Why would you bother orienting the corners when you are going to use commutators anyway? My LL method is EO, EP+1 corner, L4C with comms.


----------



## sqAree (Feb 25, 2016)

They mean the R' D/D' R stuff when they talk about commutators.


----------



## SRV (Feb 25, 2016)

YEEEESSS!!! I got my first sub-10 solve 9.72!! Seeing that 3-digit number was amazing! CMLL skip


----------



## mafergut (Feb 25, 2016)

sqAree said:


> They mean the R' D/D' R stuff when they talk about commutators.



Yeah, but the generic commutator (which is also in the pdf guide you linked) can only interchange corners not orient them so you either have to orient them first or afterwards. I know that commutator but it is simply not any faster than a couple Niklas. Problem with that guide also is that, c'mon 16 cases for corner orientation? That's a ton of algs. Maybe if I start getting a lot into Mega but right now it's not worth it. Maybe if I was able to understand commutators better, what Torch says would make sense, if you can just do corners in one step. Can you give more specifics? I don't quite get the EP + 1 corner part.


----------



## imvelox (Feb 25, 2016)

9:50.04 gigaminx single


----------



## Cale S (Feb 25, 2016)

42.82 4x4 single with OLL parity, followed by a 44.84 with double parity

(42.82), 44.84, 47.97, (52.03), 47.68 = 46.83 pb avg5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 25, 2016)

tied pb ao12. Last 5 solves are a 7.91 ao5, 2nd best and 3rd sub8. the 6.5 was fullstep.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-25
avg of 12: 8.722

Time List:
1. 9.436 U2 L2 D U F2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' F L' D2 L B R F2 D' B 
2. 9.386 L' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 U R' D' R' U' L2 F' L' F' 
3. 9.220 R' D2 B D2 B U' F' R F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B' U2 R2 F' D' 
4. 7.308 U B2 U R2 D' R' U F' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 
5. (11.044) R2 B2 D R2 B' R' L2 B D R2 F2 U2 R' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 
6. 9.815 B' U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B' D' R2 U' F D R U2 F' R2 U2 
7. 8.674 R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U' B' R D2 U' B R2 D F2 R2 D2 
8. 7.066 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 B F2 U' R U2 F R' D' L' 
9. 9.633 B' U' R2 B2 D' B R' B R' L' F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 R U 
10. 8.071 D R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 B' L F2 U' B F' U2 R F2 R 
11. 8.610 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F L F R2 U2 B' L' B' D F2 
12. (6.586) B2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L B2 F2 U B2 L2 R D' U' B' F' U' L'


----------



## Cale S (Feb 25, 2016)

3x3

10.20 avg5
11.70 avg25
12.23 avg100


Spoiler



12.03, 12.46, 11.35, 11.70, 12.79, 13.36, 10.68, 11.16, 11.27, 12.57, 12.22, 11.05, 10.83, (8.94), 13.47, (9.66), 11.55, 12.88, 12.20, 11.33, 11.78, 12.62, 12.22, 13.55, 13.89, 11.61, (16.44), 12.49, 12.55, 11.25, 11.38, 11.76, 13.24, 12.41, 13.23, 14.89, 10.30, 12.18, 10.80, 12.93, 12.64, 10.25, 14.36, 12.80, 12.70, 14.67, 11.51, (15.21), 15.17, 14.26, 11.94, 15.12, 12.34, (9.35), 13.19, 12.56, 11.48, 12.35, 11.75, 10.26, 12.34, 10.67, 14.35, 13.85, 10.21, 11.75, 11.54, 12.43, 10.95, (18.83), (9.53), 9.83, 9.81, 13.23, 14.50, 10.66, 10.42, 13.36, (16.76), 11.17, 11.69, 10.95, (8.86), 12.99, 12.57, 12.90, 11.34, 12.53, 13.44, 13.29, 12.45, 11.39, 12.56, (16.38), 12.21, 12.74, 10.67, 11.53, 12.10, 12.94


10.20 avg5 had 3 sub-10's in a row: 10.95, (18.83), (9.53), 9.83, 9.81


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 25, 2016)

3x3 - 14.92 ao100. Sub-15 finally.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Yeah, but the generic commutator (which is also in the pdf guide you linked) can only interchange corners not orient them so you either have to orient them first or afterwards. I know that commutator but it is simply not any faster than a couple Niklas. Problem with that guide also is that, c'mon 16 cases for corner orientation? That's a ton of algs. Maybe if I start getting a lot into Mega but right now it's not worth it. Maybe if I was able to understand commutators better, what Torch says would make sense, if you can just do corners in one step. Can you give more specifics? I don't quite get the EP + 1 corner part.



16 algs is not a lot; most are very easy to learn. Of all the algs I know, only 4 are new, the rest are sunes, backsunes, pi, or combinations of them (exception is the T case which is part of the E perm). EO and EP are self explanatory. For CP, I know all the cases except the cases with headlights on all sides because they are easy to use commutators for.


----------



## Praetorian (Feb 26, 2016)

this month marks my 1 full year of cubing


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 26, 2016)

Praetorian said:


> this month marks my 1 full year of cubing



ayyyyyy high five
Also, 4:16 6x6 single and 1:45 Mega single while sitting in Starbucks sweg


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 26, 2016)

ao5: 11.63

12.404 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B L2 B2 F L' F' U' B2 F R' D2
15.341 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L' B D L' D U' L' D' F R U2
11.538 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U' B' F2 L F' D F D' R' U F2 U'
10.929 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' R' U2 R' U L' B R' D' F' U2
10.046 D' L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L D' F R2 L2 F' R' B' F2 R' U2

that's pretty cool


----------



## Cale S (Feb 26, 2016)

47.68 4x4 avg12 with 44.25 avg5

48.30, 51.23, 47.98, 49.13, (52.82), 49.07, 41.33, (40.55), 47.39, 51.32, 44.03, 47.03

and 39.34 single, finally sub-40, PLL was 2-looked G perm :/


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 26, 2016)

Good stuff.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-25
avg of 5: 7.12

Time List:
1. 7.02 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 F D F2 U' F' D F' D' B' D 
2. (8.90) B R' B2 L' R' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' B U L R2 U' B R' F' 
3. 7.47 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D R' F' D' F' L D' B U' B' R' 
4. (6.83) D R2 D' R2 L D2 L' B' L' B' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 
5. 6.86 D' B' R2 B L D' F' D U2 R L2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R B2 U'


----------



## JackJ (Feb 26, 2016)

Been doing clock for about 10 days now. I actually like this event!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-25
avg of 5: 12.39

Time List:
1. 12.28 UR3- DR5- DL5+ U6+ R5- D6+ L4- ALL4+ y2 UR6+ DR4- UL1- R2- DR 
2. 11.94 UR3- DR5+ DL3- UL4+ U6+ R6+ D4- L4- ALL4- y2 DL2+ UL1- U1- DR 
3. (15.16) DR4+ UL4+ R5- D1+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 DL2- UL2- U2- L1- DR DL 
4. (11.01) UL5+ U2- R3+ y2 DR3+ DL1- UL1+ R3+ D4+ L2+ ALL1+ UR DR DL 
5. 12.92 DR5+ DL3+ y2 DR1- UL4+ U2- R1- D4+ L5+ ALL5+ UR


----------



## Praetorian (Feb 26, 2016)

B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B' R2 F' L2 D2 R' B2 U' L2 R 

8.98

my third 8 ever and my 8th sub 10 so far


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 26, 2016)

Praetorian said:


> B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B' R2 F' L2 D2 R' B2 U' L2 R
> 
> 8.98
> 
> my third 8 ever and my 8th sub 10 so far



I got 9.02...but I wasn't warmed up .
Also you should learn ZBLL. Its life changing


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 26, 2016)

(13.70) (4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5)

EP skip lol


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 26, 2016)

ZBLL training avg of 1000. lots of new ZBLLS w bad recall so avg is a bit slow 
best time: 0.624
worst time: 13:56.700

current avg5: 3.459 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 1.801 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 4.315 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 2.746 (σ = 1.11)

current avg100: 6.580 (σ = 8.10)
best avg100: 4.376 (σ = 3.48)

current avg1000: 5.776 (σ = 5.70)
best avg1000: 5.770 (σ = 5.70)

session avg: 5.864 (σ = 5.88)
session mean: 9.883



Spoiler



1. 3.860 
2. 2.553 
3. 3.769 
4. 3.304 
5. 12.760 
6. 5.200 
7. 2.915 
8. 2.922 
9. 2.201 
10. 3.890 
11. 7.656 
12. 3.176 
13. 7.152 
14. 2.560 
15. 8.393 
16. 3.681 
17. 3.480 
18. 36.840 
19. 11.329 
20. 3.200 
21. 17.912 
22. 3.720 
23. 3.313 
24. 4.689 
25. 13.657 
26. 3.865 
27. 3.600 
28. 2.456 
29. (45.592) 
30. 2.401 
31. 25.506 
32. 3.920 
33. 4.136 
34. 3.202 
35. 3.056 
36. 20.793 
37. 4.959 
38. 2.017 
39. 6.121 
40. 5.049 
41. 5.424 
42. 3.266 
43. 3.768 
44. 3.177 
45. 3.233 
46. 3.498 
47. 2.520 
48. 1.722 
49. 24.554 
50. 3.576 
51. 4.313 
52. 1.920 
53. 5.457 
54. 4.624 
55. 23.914 
56. 3.248 
57. 1.857 
58. 4.663 
59. 4.026 
60. (0.752) 
61. 3.545 
62. 8.344 
63. 2.664 
64. 4.098 
65. 3.473 
66. 15.736 
67. 6.112 
68. 3.593 
69. 8.241 
70. 6.273 
71. 5.048 
72. (1.202) 
73. 3.504 
74. 4.689 
75. 2.625 
76. 2.842 
77. (1.314) 
78. 3.483 
79. 4.649 
80. 1.928 
81. (42.601) 
82. 4.435 
83. 2.488 
84. 7.369 
85. 6.825 
86. 8.842 
87. 3.202 
88. 5.026 
89. 3.304 
90. 4.152 
91. (1:10.298) 
92. 5.042 
93. 4.072 
94. 7.122 
95. 3.528 
96. 3.504 
97. 4.008 
98. 4.122 
99. 5.386 
100. 4.481 
101. 7.664 
102. 2.826 
103. 6.498 
104. 4.594 
105. (1:04.547) 
106. 4.048 
107. 3.665 
108. 6.425 
109. 6.552 
110. 4.464 
111. 1.913 
112. 8.027 
113. 6.328 
114. 3.217 
115. (1.232) 
116. 4.696 
117. 3.552 
118. 4.338 
119. 1.953 
120. 23.000 
121. 3.624 
122. (1:06.537) 
123. 1.936 
124. 3.721 
125. 3.938 
126. 2.921 
127. 24.641 
128. 1.705 
129. 3.729 
130. 5.170 
131. (1.352) 
132. 2.857 
133. 3.065 
134. 22.529 
135. 19.712 
136. 4.679 
137. 14.385 
138. (1.498) 
139. 2.577 
140. 5.218 
141. 17.274 
142. 3.104 
143. 3.665 
144. 3.072 
145. (41.337) 
146. 1.641 
147. 3.312 
148. (40.249) 
149. 9.608 
150. 2.450 
151. 3.513 
152. 5.315 
153. 3.273 
154. 1.858 
155. 6.360 
156. 1.768 
157. 4.584 
158. 5.760 
159. 3.210 
160. 5.641 
161. 7.641 
162. 4.744 
163. (51.809) 
164. 6.304 
165. 2.777 
166. 4.913 
167. 3.519 
168. (0.856) 
169. 1.850 
170. 10.001 
171. 2.346 
172. 2.817 
173. 3.776 
174. 8.305 
175. 6.498 
176. 2.825 
177. 16.056 
178. 6.993 
179. 6.808 
180. 3.224 
181. 2.650 
182. 3.616 
183. 5.032 
184. 29.803 
185. 4.122 
186. 3.081 
187. 4.072 
188. 2.864 
189. 2.912 
190. 1.968 
191. 6.034 
192. 5.569 
193. 6.808 
194. 6.400 
195. 3.760 
196. 3.041 
197. 28.944 
198. 4.128 
199. 4.281 
200. (1.577) 
201. 3.506 
202. (1:10.281) 
203. 2.426 
204. 4.080 
205. 2.913 
206. 7.161 
207. 12.099 
208. 3.665 
209. 8.192 
210. (1.144) 
211. 3.434 
212. 4.976 
213. 5.233 
214. 5.288 
215. 2.816 
216. 4.664 
217. 2.664 
218. 2.823 
219. 2.145 
220. 3.666 
221. 4.457 
222. 4.169 
223. 1.928 
224. 18.816 
225. (1.593) 
226. (1.514) 
227. 16.576 
228. 3.224 
229. 2.171 
230. 6.249 
231. 4.345 
232. 3.057 
233. 4.088 
234. 30.344 
235. 3.290 
236. 1.664 
237. 2.992 
238. 4.744 
239. 3.105 
240. 4.152 
241. 14.137 
242. 3.392 
243. 3.482 
244. 9.191 
245. 3.786 
246. 11.032 
247. 2.954 
248. 2.113 
249. 4.850 
250. 7.257 
251. 3.633 
252. 4.675 
253. 7.737 
254. 3.322 
255. 7.521 
256. 3.113 
257. 2.240 
258. 4.761 
259. 3.538 
260. 3.032 
261. 2.690 
262. 3.106 
263. 3.536 
264. (1.376) 
265. 2.672 
266. 23.737 
267. 3.528 
268. 3.273 
269. 2.480 
270. 3.163 
271. 5.200 
272. 2.546 
273. 3.058 
274. 2.424 
275. 12.306 
276. 2.216 
277. 3.328 
278. 6.392 
279. 5.184 
280. (2:26.421) 
281. 3.593 
282. 3.584 
283. 5.171 
284. 3.457 
285. 34.744 
286. 3.746 
287. 19.242 
288. 2.851 
289. 4.467 
290. 3.929 
291. 8.833 
292. (55.481) 
293. 2.025 
294. 3.582 
295. 4.178 
296. (1.466) 
297. 8.144 
298. 8.921 
299. 1.890 
300. 3.320 
301. 4.466 
302. 7.032 
303. 3.320 
304. 14.033 
305. 3.912 
306. (1.602) 
307. 3.673 
308. 4.168 
309. 2.720 
310. 4.673 
311. 1.673 
312. 7.177 
313. 6.890 
314. 2.992 
315. 3.104 
316. 8.826 
317. 10.633 
318. 9.640 
319. 6.736 
320. 5.379 
321. 9.594 
322. 3.779 
323. 4.072 
324. 3.408 
325. 2.898 
326. (1.625) 
327. 7.634 
328. 3.763 
329. 37.035 
330. 7.384 
331. 2.976 
332. 2.395 
333. 2.913 
334. 3.618 
335. 3.409 
336. 5.352 
337. 2.745 
338. 2.985 
339. 3.048 
340. (1.272) 
341. 4.410 
342. 5.864 
343. 3.576 
344. 2.784 
345. 3.497 
346. 3.066 
347. 2.352 
348. 2.937 
349. 4.175 
350. 3.322 
351. 6.688 
352. (0.832) 
353. 3.002 
354. 15.064 
355. 4.728 
356. 17.408 
357. 2.177 
358. 2.824 
359. 3.200 
360. 20.576 
361. 2.193 
362. (1.049) 
363. 3.648 
364. 7.760 
365. 4.746 
366. 2.466 
367. 3.939 
368. 2.465 
369. 5.664 
370. 2.392 
371. 4.777 
372. 2.624 
373. 2.978 
374. 4.522 
375. 2.993 
376. 3.369 
377. 4.736 
378. 5.000 
379. 1.984 
380. 6.370 
381. 2.313 
382. 5.066 
383. 4.024 
384. 4.705 
385. 2.216 
386. (1.352) 
387. 10.114 
388. 2.744 
389. 4.239 
390. 3.058 
391. (1:18.433) 
392. 36.162 
393. 3.610 
394. 3.248 
395. 1.913 
396. 3.264 
397. 9.881 
398. (58.073) 
399. 2.633 
400. 2.425 
401. 3.976 
402. 9.554 
403. 4.945 
404. 5.802 
405. 11.505 
406. 4.953 
407. 16.496 
408. (0.624) 
409. 3.240 
410. (1:42.476) 
411. 2.889 
412. 4.433 
413. 4.440 
414. 10.952 
415. 5.234 
416. 2.578 
417. 2.336 
418. 3.193 
419. 5.368 
420. (1.168) 
421. 5.496 
422. 2.696 
423. 3.121 
424. 2.058 
425. 5.848 
426. 2.937 
427. 13.953 
428. 6.410 
429. 3.849 
430. 2.698 
431. 2.120 
432. 2.960 
433. 4.833 
434. 4.817 
435. 3.857 
436. 2.872 
437. (1.512) 
438. 4.904 
439. 10.752 
440. 2.354 
441. 4.080 
442. 3.000 
443. 1.992 
444. (1.482) 
445. 4.089 
446. (1.632) 
447. 6.593 
448. 6.400 
449. 5.904 
450. 26.931 
451. 2.989 
452. (1.480) 
453. 7.586 
454. 3.642 
455. 3.121 
456. 4.169 
457. 2.585 
458. 4.960 
459. 8.888 
460. 4.577 
461. (53.664) 
462. 10.625 
463. 4.761 
464. 9.136 
465. 38.760 
466. 3.120 
467. 9.578 
468. 9.162 
469. (48.402) 
470. 6.522 
471. 3.096 
472. 3.672 
473. 6.057 
474. 9.473 
475. 3.337 
476. 10.352 
477. 11.256 
478. 3.240 
479. 10.257 
480. 9.169 
481. 4.592 
482. 3.913 
483. 3.593 
484. 10.608 
485. 6.504 
486. 2.809 
487. (43.945) 
488. 15.466 
489. 6.761 
490. 4.201 
491. 5.402 
492. 3.464 
493. 2.208 
494. 2.025 
495. 14.809 
496. 1.986 
497. 5.616 
498. 4.394 
499. (57.913) 
500. 5.081 
501. 22.121 
502. 5.745 
503. 37.130 
504. 4.793 
505. 2.993 
506. 3.106 
507. 4.752 
508. 4.713 
509. 4.208 
510. 12.499 
511. 6.721 
512. 1.849 
513. 3.483 
514. 14.346 
515. 3.577 
516. (47.986) 
517. 3.193 
518. 1.762 
519. 1.640 
520. (1.530) 
521. 2.002 
522. 2.712 
523. 2.786 
524. 4.800 
525. 4.608 
526. 2.913 
527. 4.595 
528. 2.913 
529. (0.976) 
530. 5.216 
531. 3.248 
532. 7.209 
533. 2.848 
534. 3.336 
535. 3.072 
536. 2.536 
537. 2.968 
538. (1:36.700) 
539. 2.544 
540. 2.129 
541. 3.168 
542. 3.704 
543. 1.882 
544. 2.792 
545. 8.472 
546. 1.979 
547. 2.025 
548. 8.409 
549. 2.682 
550. 3.528 
551. 2.744 
552. 4.776 
553. 4.321 
554. 3.952 
555. (1.393) 
556. 2.688 
557. 2.633 
558. 2.865 
559. 4.432 
560. 2.992 
561. 4.576 
562. 5.226 
563. 2.912 
564. (1.072) 
565. 1.747 
566. 4.554 
567. 4.569 
568. 3.056 
569. 2.642 
570. 3.680 
571. (47.930) 
572. 2.483 
573. 4.488 
574. 4.816 
575. 12.417 
576. 2.416 
577. 5.753 
578. 3.674 
579. (1.505) 
580. 3.840 
581. 15.065 
582. 28.850 
583. 2.840 
584. 1.784 
585. 3.305 
586. 5.144 
587. 9.546 
588. 5.065 
589. 4.881 
590. 2.930 
591. (1:13.466) 
592. (1:37.820) 
593. 1.720 
594. 6.634 
595. 19.865 
596. 2.800 
597. 2.368 
598. 7.592 
599. 2.177 
600. 2.648 
601. 4.376 
602. 1.696 
603. 22.609 
604. 3.106 
605. 3.537 
606. 2.912 
607. 8.665 
608. 3.001 
609. 4.288 
610. 3.233 
611. 2.963 
612. 2.816 
613. 5.057 
614. 11.448 
615. 2.880 
616. 2.962 
617. 6.170 
618. 1.984 
619. 3.312 
620. 2.649 
621. 3.762 
622. (1:22.153) 
623. 2.529 
624. 2.057 
625. 2.203 
626. 3.624 
627. 4.362 
628. 2.017 
629. 2.560 
630. 7.689 
631. 3.824 
632. 5.817 
633. 3.097 
634. 3.073 
635. 1.656 
636. 2.840 
637. 17.824 
638. 4.033 
639. 2.977 
640. (54.569) 
641. (40.457) 
642. 13.129 
643. (2:02.570) 
644. 3.745 
645. 3.842 
646. 4.049 
647. (44.386) 
648. 3.496 
649. 3.504 
650. (2:03.930) 
651. 3.442 
652. (1:44.362) 
653. 2.216 
654. 2.810 
655. (44.329) 
656. 3.432 
657. 2.816 
658. 10.080 
659. 1.659 
660. 3.209 
661. 3.905 
662. 9.793 
663. 9.233 
664. 3.738 
665. 3.913 
666. 4.049 
667. 6.617 
668. 15.576 
669. 1.904 
670. (0.656) 
671. 5.624 
672. 7.473 
673. 2.856 
674. 3.504 
675. (1:51.658) 
676. 4.265 
677. 5.769 
678. 5.688 
679. 2.680 
680. 4.313 
681. 6.795 
682. 1.721 
683. (1.576) 
684. 1.848 
685. 2.096 
686. 16.569 
687. 4.674 
688. 8.376 
689. 2.696 
690. 2.784 
691. 23.248 
692. 2.282 
693. 3.288 
694. 2.000 
695. 2.914 
696. 5.992 
697. 3.632 
698. 4.962 
699. 7.403 
700. 3.410 
701. 2.816 
702. 4.434 
703. 5.194 
704. 22.769 
705. 4.680 
706. (1:16.084) 
707. 6.353 
708. 3.296 
709. 2.632 
710. 5.034 
711. (1.602) 
712. 3.905 
713. 2.675 
714. 2.913 
715. 1.705 
716. (48.787) 
717. 4.680 
718. 1.817 
719. 3.880 
720. (0.999) 
721. 3.570 
722. 2.864 
723. 3.320 
724. 2.312 
725. 4.552 
726. 2.985 
727. 1.936 
728. 5.200 
729. 7.330 
730. 12.490 
731. 2.160 
732. 3.674 
733. 3.496 
734. 2.457 
735. 4.507 
736. 13.690 
737. 1.688 
738. 4.448 
739. 2.816 
740. (40.722) 
741. 2.489 
742. 4.281 
743. 5.193 
744. (1.472) 
745. 6.712 
746. 8.040 
747. 4.698 
748. 4.008 
749. 32.160 
750. 8.633 
751. 4.720 
752. 3.050 
753. 2.288 
754. 4.688 
755. 9.920 
756. (1.529) 
757. 7.578 
758. 2.786 
759. 3.130 
760. 3.010 
761. 2.001 
762. 2.127 
763. 11.920 
764. 8.592 
765. 8.528 
766. 2.577 
767. 3.848 
768. 5.785 
769. 4.615 
770. 10.344 
771. (1:20.137) 
772. 7.272 
773. (1.322) 
774. 2.897 
775. 3.505 
776. 6.833 
777. 4.361 
778. 3.081 
779. 2.296 
780. (51.025) 
781. 2.192 
782. 2.280 
783. 2.888 
784. (1:25.537) 
785. 4.377 
786. 2.896 
787. 2.760 
788. 3.873 
789. 2.464 
790. (1.552) 
791. 2.504 
792. 6.858 
793. 2.818 
794. 3.144 
795. (1.408) 
796. 4.384 
797. 2.202 
798. 29.304 
799. 28.697 
800. 20.744 
801. 1.673 
802. 3.768 
803. 3.857 
804. (1:07.066) 
805. 5.185 
806. (1.600) 
807. 19.376 
808. 10.120 
809. 3.104 
810. 2.097 
811. 2.248 
812. 9.289 
813. 2.256 
814. 6.680 
815. 2.512 
816. 9.376 
817. 7.200 
818. (1:17.674) 
819. 3.961 
820. (1.584) 
821. 2.250 
822. 5.464 
823. 3.960 
824. 2.586 
825. (1:41.226) 
826. 4.368 
827. 3.168 
828. 5.465 
829. (1.611) 
830. 7.498 
831. 9.136 
832. 4.369 
833. 3.216 
834. (0.802) 
835. 7.427 
836. 2.993 
837. 2.393 
838. 2.362 
839. 5.896 
840. 4.736 
841. 4.128 
842. 2.666 
843. 3.665 
844. 25.986 
845. 4.745 
846. 8.178 
847. 5.666 
848. 25.762 
849. (2:33.666) 
850. 2.251 
851. 3.249 
852. 3.529 
853. 8.473 
854. 5.353 
855. 20.056 
856. 2.832 
857. 3.361 
858. 4.024 
859. 5.658 
860. 21.679 
861. 3.473 
862. 3.785 
863. 4.576 
864. 3.592 
865. 3.240 
866. 24.160 
867. 1.720 
868. 3.520 
869. 4.664 
870. 2.937 
871. 3.264 
872. 3.768 
873. 3.050 
874. 1.800 
875. 3.600 
876. (1.080) 
877. 2.850 
878. 4.833 
879. 2.416 
880. (13:56.700) 
881. 4.787 
882. 2.961 
883. 12.803 
884. (1.272) 
885. 11.858 
886. 2.858 
887. 17.403 
888. (6:37.152) 
889. 4.671 
890. 6.777 
891. 4.384 
892. 2.569 
893. 5.040 
894. 3.392 
895. 31.842 
896. 2.185 
897. 13.944 
898. 4.849 
899. 10.193 
900. 3.104 
901. (1.624) 
902. 4.024 
903. 2.785 
904. 3.913 
905. 3.409 
906. 2.176 
907. 5.792 
908. 35.627 
909. 2.946 
910. 2.992 
911. 2.128 
912. 2.786 
913. (1.040) 
914. 3.216 
915. (1:32.195) 
916. 2.575 
917. 11.418 
918. 2.376 
919. 3.248 
920. 3.168 
921. 1.864 
922. 3.642 
923. 14.985 
924. 4.568 
925. 16.489 
926. 3.536 
927. 2.714 
928. 15.224 
929. 3.521 
930. 6.986 
931. 4.560 
932. 3.736 
933. 4.713 
934. 2.833 
935. (1.393) 
936. 3.057 
937. 4.072 
938. 2.744 
939. (55.786) 
940. 3.560 
941. 2.872 
942. (47.697) 
943. 4.905 
944. 2.576 
945. 6.504 
946. 3.713 
947. 14.865 
948. 3.496 
949. (49.897) 
950. 2.832 
951. 9.018 
952. 26.945 
953. 2.754 
954. 3.640 
955. 4.888 
956. 7.362 
957. 3.032 
958. 3.721 
959. 32.417 
960. 2.610 
961. 2.889 
962. 2.913 
963. (48.866) 
964. 5.859 
965. 3.650 
966. 10.272 
967. 2.264 
968. 5.042 
969. 3.200 
970. 1.673 
971. 2.824 
972. 7.152 
973. 21.322 
974. 2.889 
975. 2.315 
976. (1.576) 
977. 6.337 
978. 36.521 
979. 6.376 
980. 3.688 
981. 2.176 
982. 4.664 
983. 9.561 
984. 2.249 
985. 5.720 
986. 2.696 
987. (1:09.233) 
988. (1.520) 
989. 2.858 
990. 3.936 
991. 5.536 
992. 3.321 
993. 7.304 
994. 2.368 
995. 2.871 
996. 6.113 
997. 4.984 
998. 2.760 
999. 3.624 
1000. 2.641


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 26, 2016)

4x4 first sub 29 avg:

(27.79), (29.23), 28.71, 28.12, 28.95 = 28.59 ao5


----------



## Xtremecubing (Feb 26, 2016)

3x3 PB's
Mean of 3 : 8.49
Average of 5 : 8.75
Average of 12 : 9.26
Average of 50 : 9.94
Average of 100 : 10.15


----------



## Myachii (Feb 26, 2016)

gg i guess


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2016)

Average of 5: 9.935
1. 9.113 (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-2, -4) / (2, 0) / (2, -4) / 
2. (7.703) (3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / 
3. 10.245 (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -2)
4. (14.993) (1, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, -4) / (0, -3)
5. 10.448 (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (6, -2) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -4)


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 27, 2016)

I just got my first sub-13 (12.84) ao5 on 3x3


----------



## Praetorian (Feb 27, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I got 9.02...but I wasn't warmed up .
> Also you should learn ZBLL. Its life changing



now now sir let me work on my inadequate f2l and cross first, I'm content with my last layer I guess, a few OLLs can be irritating specifically OLL 39 which I know like 8 algs for cause I couldn't decide, and at the moment right now I hate A perms I can't even do them correctly


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2016)

OH PBs:
Ao12: 20.03 -> *19.29*
Ao100: 22.23 -> *21.07*

Near misses: 13.58 fullstep (NL PB is 13.55), 16.85 Mo3 (PB is 16.50). Didn't even get within a second of PB Ao5.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 27, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Average of 5: 9.935
> 1. 9.113 (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-2, -4) / (2, 0) / (2, -4) /
> 2. (7.703) (3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) /
> 3. 10.245 (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -2)
> ...



Wat, nice. But not even sub WR


----------



## jonlin (Feb 27, 2016)

9.67, 11.39, 8.57, 12.11, 10.11, 13.51, 10.81, 12.46, 13.78, 11.60, 13.51, 10.45 = 11.56 avg 12

yuck


----------



## Cale S (Feb 27, 2016)

Yi-Fan Wu 59.73 5x5 AsR average

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1397&cat=4&rnd=2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 27, 2016)

picked up my 5x5 again... 1:14.95 2nd best ao5 in there

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-27
avg of 12: 1:17.602

Time List:
1. 1:15.716 Uw L2 B Lw Rw' Bw' Rw F B' U2 Fw2 L2 R2 D U' B2 Uw' Rw B Dw' Rw' U' L' Bw2 Lw2 U' Dw Uw2 Lw2 L' D' Bw2 F2 D2 Bw' Lw U2 L2 Lw' Fw2 Bw' R' Rw B2 Fw' F2 Lw Bw' Dw2 Fw2 R' Fw' D' Fw2 Lw L R2 Uw2 R' Lw2 
2. 1:15.498 L2 Bw' F2 U' D2 B2 Rw Fw2 Uw Fw Rw Uw' Bw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' F2 D Dw F2 Dw2 Lw Bw' Lw U Rw Fw2 Bw Rw' Uw' Bw' R Uw2 F' D' Bw' U2 Fw' F' Lw D R' Rw' L U2 R' U' R' D' U Uw2 F2 Fw' Dw' Lw' Rw U Rw2 
3. 1:13.646 Dw2 L' Rw' Dw2 R Rw2 B L' U2 Rw' Bw2 B U Uw2 Bw Uw Lw' U' Lw Bw Uw2 D' L' B' Fw2 Dw' D B' D Rw2 R Dw2 D B' U2 Uw2 Dw D Lw2 F' D Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 Rw F' Lw2 D Dw' B' D Bw2 Fw' R2 Fw D2 
4. 1:18.666 D Dw2 R2 Bw' Dw' Fw' Rw2 Uw' U' R Rw2 Dw' R Lw' Bw Fw' Uw2 Bw R2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' B' Dw Rw Uw Bw B Dw' Uw' L2 F' U' Lw2 R' L2 Rw2 Fw Bw F' U2 Uw Dw' L Fw R2 F B Lw F R2 Bw' F2 Dw Fw2 D' Uw' Rw' Dw' B2 
5. 1:10.249 Rw2 D' Uw L2 Dw' Uw2 D L' Lw2 Rw2 F2 D' Bw' L Uw' Dw' B2 Uw' F2 D L' D' Dw' L' Dw D Fw' L' F Rw' F U2 F L U Fw2 R Rw2 F' Bw2 D' Fw' Lw Rw U2 F' Bw' Uw2 R2 B L2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 F2 L Bw Rw' Uw2 
6. 1:25.386 Lw' L R2 Fw' F Uw' U2 D' Rw2 Lw U' Uw' D F2 Uw2 Fw U Rw' Dw2 Bw' U' D' Lw B D2 Rw' R Uw' Dw Rw2 L' Bw2 U2 F2 Fw' Bw2 D2 B L' Rw U2 Lw2 Fw2 B2 F' Bw' Uw' L D2 R Fw' Uw' L Rw Uw Fw2 Dw2 B D' R2 
7. 1:18.487 L Dw' B2 L D' L U2 L2 B D2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 R2 Uw R Bw2 F2 R' Dw' R L' F' D' U B D2 R2 Rw' B' Uw B' Uw R2 D Uw2 B' Fw2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 D Fw' L2 Dw Lw2 F' B Lw F D Bw2 L Fw' R' Lw' Uw2 R' Bw2 
8. 1:21.751 B Fw Bw' D Lw Fw Uw' R Bw' Lw Bw' L' R2 B Fw F Bw D2 Lw Fw Lw L2 B Uw' D' B' Fw Uw2 D F2 U' Dw2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw L' Rw2 U2 L Rw Lw2 F B2 Rw' B2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw U2 R2 U B2 Dw' Lw2 Bw' 
9. 1:19.407 L' R2 B' U D Uw' B L Rw' Uw2 Lw D L' Rw U Dw2 B' Bw L F' Rw D' Uw2 Fw' F' Lw' F2 U2 L Dw Lw' D Fw R' Lw' B' L Dw2 B' U2 L2 Bw' Lw' U Bw' U R2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 Dw' D2 B' Bw' Rw' F D U' Uw2 F 
10. (1:10.179) R2 Rw' Fw' Uw R2 Bw2 B U' Dw' Lw' D' Rw Bw' Uw' Bw' F2 Dw' Fw' L' Lw F2 Rw' Uw' Dw' Lw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw L B Fw' Dw2 Lw2 R2 Uw B2 Fw2 Rw Dw Fw' R D2 U2 Uw R2 Rw F R' Lw2 Uw B2 L Fw Uw' Rw' D2 Dw2 L2 
11. (1:27.715) F Lw2 Rw U2 L2 D2 Bw2 Lw' Uw' U2 D B Rw' F2 B D U' Uw2 B Uw2 F2 R2 Rw' Fw2 F Rw2 F B D2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 F' B U2 Lw' F2 L2 B2 Bw' U2 Fw2 D2 R' D' F Fw2 B Lw2 U' B Uw' Fw2 L U' Rw B' Fw Lw 
12. 1:17.210 F2 R2 Fw Lw' Bw' Rw' U2 Dw Bw U B2 U Uw Bw2 Uw Dw' F' U Fw F D B2 U F2 D' Lw' Fw2 U2 Dw2 R' L2 Dw' Uw' Lw' L' Fw' R' Rw D' L R Bw2 L2 F2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 Uw' Dw F2 Rw2 Lw' Dw Fw U2 L2 Bw' L D2 B'

too bad about the counting 1:25


----------



## Cale S (Feb 27, 2016)

2.46 skewb single with 7.72 tps (19 moves) stackmatted: L' B U' B' L' B U' B' L'

3.55 avg25, not bad since I don't have a good skewb and haven't practiced


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 27, 2016)

picked up my pyraminx. tips really suck and destroy my avgs. I think I finish the body at 4



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-27
solves/total: 104/104

single
best: 2.523
worst: 9.198

mean of 3
current: 5.516 (σ = 1.80)
best: 3.700 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 5
current: 5.695 (σ = 1.59)
best: 4.053 (σ = 0.45)

avg of 12
current: 5.122 (σ = 1.18)
best: 4.767 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 50
current: 5.326 (σ = 1.06)
best: 5.256 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 100
current: 5.466 (σ = 1.05)
best: 5.433 (σ = 1.04)

Average: 5.487 (σ = 1.05)
Mean: 5.531

Time List:
1. 8.005 U B' U R' L' B U R' r b' u' 
2. 7.115 R' U R' B U' L' R' L l' u 
3. 4.933 U L' U B R' U R' B l' r' b' 
4. 4.625 R U' L' B R' L R U l r' 
5. 9.198+ R L' U B' L' U' L U l' u 
6. 6.816 U' L U' B' R' L' R U' r 
7. 6.763 U' R U' B' L U' B' U l r u 
8. 5.490 U' R B R' U R B U' b u' 
9. 5.350 L' U' L U' B' L R' U' L r b u' 
10. 4.793 U' R' U B R B' U L' r' b' u 
11. 4.062 U' B R' L' R U B' L R' r' b' u' 
12. 8.577 R B' L U' R B' R U' r b' u 
13. 4.868 U B' R L' R L' U L r b u 
14. 4.529 L B R' L' U R L B l' r b' u 
15. 5.362 U R' U' B U L' U' R' l' b 
16. 5.911 R U L' U R' B L' U' l' b' 
17. 4.403 L B' R' L' B' U B' L l' r b' u' 
18. 3.792 R B' L' R' B' R' L R' b u 
19. 6.298 B' R' L' U R U L U l r' 
20. 4.888 U B' R U L' B' U' R' l 
21. 6.579 U B' L R' U L' B U r b' 
22. 8.294 L B U' B R B' R B r' b u' 
23. 6.731 U' L U R' B' U B' R l u' 
24. 5.700 U B' L U B' R B U' l' r' b 
25. 4.314 U B R' B L R' L U' l r b' 
26. 5.027 U R U R U' B' U R l' r b 
27. 4.786 U L B' L U L' U R' l' r' b u' 
28. 5.523 U' L' B' R' U L' B U' l r' b u' 
29. 4.073 U B U L U R L' R' l' r' b 
30. 5.659 L B' U L R B' R B' r u' 
31. 7.844 L B R B U' R B' U' r b 
32. 4.760 U R L U' R L R' B R l r' 
33. 3.233 L' B' L' U' L' B U' L l' r' 
34. 5.574 U B' L' B' U R' L' B l' r b 
35. 2.523 U L B' L' B' U' L U' r u 
36. 5.837 R' U B U R U B U' l' b' u' 
37. 7.373 U L' U R' U' L' R' L l' r b u' 
38. 4.599 L U R' U R' L' U R' l' r' b u 
39. 6.928 U B R U L' B' L U' l' b' u 
40. 6.129 B' L R U B' L U' R l' r' u' 
41. 4.616 L U L R' U' R' L B U' l' r' b u 
42. 6.885 L U R L' B' L B' L r u 
43. 5.146 L' B' L U' B R' U' L' l' b' u 
44. 6.127 R' B U' B L U' R L l r' b' u' 
45. 8.330 B' R L R' U' L B L' l' u' 
46. 4.877 L' B' L U' B R L' U' l' u 
47. 4.950 U' B' U L B' R' B R l b' u 
48. 6.114 B U L R' B U B U' l r b' 
49. 4.993 L U B' L' B U B R l' r' b u 
50. 6.281 L' U' L B' R' L' R' B b' 
51. 4.951 R' L' B L' B U R' B' l r 
52. 5.425 U B' L R' U B' L' R' l' r b u' 
53. 5.632 U L B' U R B' L' B' R l r u 
54. 5.125 L' U R' L R' L' B' U' R l' r u' 
55. 4.280 B' L B' R B' L' R B l' r u 
56. 6.828 U L' U L' R B R L' l r u' 
57. 5.185 U' B' L' U' B' L' U' L' r u' 
58. 5.785 U L R L R U B' L' R' l' r b u' 
59. 4.943 L' B' R' U B R L' U l' r' 
60. 6.300 U L' U' L' B U L B' l r' b 
61. 5.408 U' L' R B R U R' L' l' r u 
62. 4.306 U' R B L' R L' B' R L l r b 
63. 4.450 U' B L' U' R L' R' L' R l' u' 
64. 6.034 L' U' B R L B' R' U' l' r b' u' 
65. 6.797 U' L' R' U B' R L' U' l' r b u' 
66. 4.047 L B L' B' L' R' B' R l r 
67. 7.450 L' U' R' L R U R B' l' r' b' 
68. 5.156 L R' U R' U L B U' R' B b' 
69. 6.714 L' B L' U' R B' R U' r b 
70. 4.850 U' L R' U' R L R U' r' b' 
71. 3.847 L R' B' R B L B R l b u 
72. 5.441 U R L B R L R' L l u' 
73. 5.378 L U' B' R L' B R' U l b' u' 
74. 4.833 U' L B R' B R B' L' l' r u' 
75. 7.998 B L B L' U' R B' U l' r b 
76. 7.735 U L' R U R U' B' L l' r b' u 
77. 3.937 U L R U B' R B' R' l 
78. 8.219 U L' B R U R L' B' l' r' u 
79. 5.533 L U' B L' R' U B L l' r' b' u' 
80. 4.720 U B L U R B L R' l b 
81. 3.872 U' B R B L R L B l' r b' 
82. 6.093 U B L R B L' B R' B l r' b u' 
83. 6.487 U L B R L U R' U L' b' u' 
84. 4.746 U B U' B L R' B U' l' r u 
85. 4.618 B' L' R B' L R' L' U l' r b' u' 
86. 3.846 U' B' R B' L R' B' L R' r 
87. 4.034 L' R' U L' R L' R' B r' u' 
88. 5.541 B L' U' R U' B R B l' b' u' 
89. 5.751 L' B R U' L' U' B U l' r' b 
90. 6.496 L R B' L R B' R' L l r' b' u 
91. 5.363 U' R B' L' R U R U l r' b' 
92. 3.637 U B L B R B L U' l b u' 
93. 5.137 U L U' L U L B' L U' r' b' u 
94. 4.966 R U R' B U R B U' l r b 
95. 4.335 L U L R' B' R L B' l r' b u 
96. 5.421 U' B U L R B' U' B' l' u' 
97. 6.649 U' R U B' L' B U L' l' r b u' 
98. 2.938 U' B' U' B U B U' B R u 
99. 3.630 U' B L U' R B R' U B' l' r' u 
100. 4.533 L R' U L B' L' R U' R l' r u' 
101. 7.691 L' U R' U R' U' L' R l b' u' 
102. 3.997 R L' B' U B' U L' R l b u 
103. 7.505 L B U' L R' L' U' L' l r' b u 
104. 5.046 U' L' R' U L R B' U' B l b u


----------



## Cale S (Feb 27, 2016)

11.00 square-1 single
(0, -4) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) /


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 28, 2016)

Last 5 solves make an 11.83 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-27
avg of 12: 13.43

Time List:
1. 11.62 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 14.17 (-3, -1)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0) 
3. 14.97 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1) 
4. (17.69) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, -2)/(2, 0) 
5. 17.58 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
6. 12.22 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/ 
7. 14.84 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5) 
8. 10.98 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
9. 13.09 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
10. 11.40 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2) 
11. 13.41 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
12. (10.30) (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 28, 2016)

So I've decided to switch to CN. After doing untimed solves with Red/Orange for a few days, I did a session with 4 cross colours (white, yellow, red, orange) today. Pretty good I guess.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-28
solves/total: 35/35

single
best: 9.010
worst: 17.804

mean of 3
current: 11.917 (σ = 1.43)
best: 9.856 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 5
current: 13.330 (σ = 1.80)
best: 10.318 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 12
current: 11.671 (σ = 1.59)
best: 11.390 (σ = 0.94)

Average: 12.357 (σ = 1.55)
Mean: 12.464

Time List:
1. 14.126 F D B2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U L' B' L U2 R' D B' F U 
2. 11.516 F U B L F' L2 F2 L' U2 D2 F R2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 F' L 
3. 14.464 L' D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F' D L' R' B F' L' R2 F2 
4. 13.121 R F2 R2 U2 F D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 F R D' F U L D' R' D L' 
5. 9.010 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R U2 L U2 F2 L D' L D' R2 U' R2 F' D B R 
6. 15.039 R2 U2 F' D' L' D2 R D' B' U F2 R2 B D2 F U2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 
7. 12.895 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 F2 R2 B D2 L B R D F R2 F' R2 F 
8. 10.784 U' F D2 L' F' B2 D2 L F' D' U2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 F' R2 
9. 11.448 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 R' B2 D L' F' R2 F' D' L D F2 D2 
10. 11.618 U' L2 D2 R B2 L' U' R' L D' B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F' 
11. 13.018 L' F2 R' U2 F2 R B2 F2 L' D2 R B R U2 B' D U' F L' B2 D' 
12. 17.804 U2 D' F' L2 B' D2 R' F U F' R2 B2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 D 
13. 10.917 L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B D F U' F2 L2 U2 R D R2 
14. 12.913 L' U R' D R B' R2 D B L' B2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 L U2 
15. 14.003 F' D R L U' D' R' L B L' F D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 
16. 11.997 F D B' L' F2 L B' D' L' F' L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 B2 D B2 
17. 10.600 F' L' F U2 R' L' F D L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 U' 
18. 16.922 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B D R' B' F R2 U F U B2 
19. 11.157 L2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F D' R' U' B D2 F' D B' U2 
20. 12.490 U2 F L' F' D B D2 F2 U' L D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F L2 
21. 12.120 L2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 L U' B D F' U2 R2 D B' F2 
22. 14.514 B' L2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' R F U R2 D2 U2 F L2 U R2 
23. 12.204 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F' D' R' F2 D2 B' R' F' U' 
24. 11.012 F' R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 R D U2 L' D' U2 L' U' R' F' 
25. 11.542 B R F' U' L B D F' B2 R' U' L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U' D2 
26. 10.529 L R2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B U2 F D2 U' F' R D' B L B' L2 U 
27. 9.442 U B2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 B2 F2 L' D' B' D' F U R D' F U 
28. 9.597 D' R B U2 D' F2 D R F L U' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 
29. 12.423 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B D' B2 L R' B' U' F2 L2 R2 D2 
30. 10.828 B2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U B2 D' R D L' B F U B2 R2 F2 R2 
31. 15.409 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R2 D' F' U' B' U2 B' L' U' B 
32. 15.025 D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' L2 F' U' F L' B2 R2 B R' F U' 
33. 13.517 F U' L2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 F2 D F2 B' D L' B' R2 B' U' L' R2 
34. 11.448 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L R' U' R' D L R2 B D' L2 
35. 10.785 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 F2 L' U F L F' R B' D2 L2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2016)

megaminx consistency ftw
Average of 5: 1:31.58
1. 1:24.02 
2. (1:13.72) 
3. 1:36.49 
4. (1:38.27) 
5. 1:34.24


----------



## biscuit (Feb 28, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Yi-Fan Wu 59.73 5x5 AsR average
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1397&cat=4&rnd=2



Cale "cube comps stalker" Schoon


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 28, 2016)

57.66, 58.03, 54.79, (38.85), 57.15, 1:02.32, *41.83, 41.71, 41.77, 58.41, 44.64,* 44.62, 51.94, 49.53, 1:02.47, 45.04, 52.53, 47.58

Interesting run of 4x4 solves. Very inconsistent, but managed a PB AO5: 42.74. Cool to see I can break PBs even without cubing much. AO12 was only 47.xx. Felt like it should've been better, but I can't complain.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 28, 2016)

9.45 ao5 and some other things that idc about
i think i am sub12
i wrote thread with my method, finally 

i got my signature riped 2nd.
still don't know why.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 28, 2016)

5x5

1:43.24 single
1:53.15 ao5
1:58.17 ao12


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2016)

2:07.71 6x6 single, PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 28, 2016)

my try at pyraminx l4e, not too bad I guess. layer building is hard

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-28
solves/total: 75/75

single
best: 2.66
worst: 15.75

mean of 3
current: 7.26 (σ = 1.63)
best: 4.46 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 5
current: 7.99 (σ = 0.35)
best: 5.26 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 12
current: 7.06 (σ = 1.45)
best: 6.11 (σ = 1.33)

avg of 50
current: 7.07 (σ = 1.47)
best: 7.07 (σ = 1.47)

Average: 7.53 (σ = 1.76)
Mean: 7.70

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 15.02 U' R' U R U R B' L' l' r' b' u 
2. 8.84 R L' U R U' B R' L' l' b' u' 
3. 9.89 U R L U R L U' R' l b u' 
4. 4.31 U B U R B U R B l r b' 
5. 6.66 L' R U' L' B R L R l' r b u' 
6. 4.62 R' B' U' R' B R L R b' u' 
7. 10.70 U R' L' R L' R L' B' r b' u 
8. 12.24 U L B R L' B' R B' R' l' r' b u 
9. 8.64 L R' U' L' R U R' B' l' r b u 
10. 8.07 U R' L' U' R' B U R' l r b 
11. 5.26 U' L' B L' U B L' U' l r 
12. 9.96 L' U' B U' R L' B' U l' r' b' u' 
13. 15.75 U B' U R' U R L B l u' 
14. 6.36 B R L R U B L B' r' b 
15. 5.64 U L' R U R L' R B' R l b' u' 
16. 14.24 L' U B' R' U L' B' U' b' u' 
17. 8.87 L U' R L B' R B R' U' l r b u 
18. 8.68 R U L U R' L' R U' r' b u 
19. 8.38  R U L U L' R' B U' l' r' b u' 
20. 8.05 U' L U R' U' B' L' B L' l' r' u 
21. 9.58 B U L' B' U' L R' U' r b' 
22. 8.98 R' U' B' L R B L' B' r b u 
23. 6.35 U' R' U R' B' U L' R' U r b' 
24. 6.43 R B' U B R' U B L l r 
25. 13.20 U B' R' B' R' L B L l r b' u' 
26. 5.17 R' B' L B' L' R' B' L l b' 
27. 5.08 U B U' R' U' R B' U l r' 
28. 6.83 U R' L U R L' U R' U' l r' b u 
29. 8.06 R B' U R B' U R' L' r b' u 
30. 6.14 U B R' L B R B' R l r u' 
31. 6.43 U' R B L' R U R L' l 
32. 8.35 R L R B' L B' L R' u' 
33. 9.24 U R' L B L U' R B' U l r' b' u' 
34. 6.01 U L' U' B' R L' B L l' b 
35. 7.22 R B' U' R' B' U R' B' r' b u 
36. 7.94 L' R' U' B U' R' B L l' r b' u 
37. 5.75 U' B L B' U R L R' r b u 
38. 8.46 U L' U' B' U B R' U r b' u' 
39. 6.84 L U B L' U R U' B r' u' 
40. 7.00 U B' R U' L U' R B' l r 
41. 4.96 L' R U' L B' U' L' R l' u 
42. 5.50 R' B' U L' B L' B' L l' b' u' 
43. 7.61 U' L U R U B' R' L' u 
44. 10.59 B L R B' L' R B U r u' 
45. 9.88 B U' R U' B U B L' l' r' u' 
46. 2.66 L U B L B' U' R' B l r' 
47. 10.20 U R B' U' L' R' B U' l' r' b u 
48. 10.02 L' U' L' B' U L B' R' r b' 
49. 6.99 U' R' B' R U' L' B' U l' u 
50. 5.52 U L R U R B L' B' L l' r b' u' 
51. 10.08 R' L R' B' U L U R l u' 
52. 7.75 U L' R U' B L B' L R l' r' b' u 
53. 7.21 L U' B' U' R L' B L' l' r u 
54. 5.68 B L' R' U R B' R B' r' u 
55. 6.05 U R B' U R' L' U' R' l' r u' 
56. 5.32 U R U' B R L R L' l r' b u 
57. 5.54 U R' L U L R L U' l' 
58. 8.91 L U' L R U' L' U R r b u' 
59. 6.13 U' R U' L' U B' R' B' L' b u 
60. 5.99 U' L U' L' U R' B' R u' 
61. 7.91 L R' B U' R' U L' U l' r 
62. 9.26 U L U' L B' U L' R' r' b 
63. 3.81 U' L' R' U R U' R U' l r' b 
64. 5.10 U B' U' L U' L' B' U' l' b' u 
65. 4.46 U L' R' B L' U' R' B' l' r b u 
66. 8.92 U' R B U L U B' R' l r' b' 
67. 6.21 L' U' R B' L B' R' L l b' u' 
68. 8.86+ L' R' U' L B' R' U L' r b u 
69. 6.28 R B' L' U L' R B R' l r b' u 
70. 5.86 R L' R' U' R B' R B' b' u' 
71. 9.50 U' B L' R L' B' R U' r' u' 
72. 7.58 U R' U' L' B L' R' U l u' 
73. 8.20 L R' B R' U' B R' B' b u' 
74. 8.18 U' B L' R' U L' U B l' b' u' 
75. 5.37 U L R' U L' U' B L l' b


----------



## asacuber (Feb 28, 2016)

2:43 sq1 first single IMAO


----------



## jonlin (Feb 28, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> megaminx consistency ftw
> Average of 5: 1:31.58
> 1. 1:24.02
> 2. (1:13.72)
> ...



>consistent
>has one solve that's more than 10 seconds faster than the next fastest and another that's 10 seconds faster than the other 3

11.26, 11.57, 10.07, 12.04, 9.83, 10.82, 12.71, 11.11, 12.10, 15.42, 11.97, 12.08 = 11.57


----------



## timeless (Feb 28, 2016)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 14.46
> 1. (16.37) L2 U' L2 B' D' U B' L' R2 B' R2 U' F' B' U' D' R' L B R L U' D L' U2
> 2. 13.70 U' B2 F2 U F' D L' F R D2 F2 U2 D F L' U2 D' B' F U' D F U2 D' R
> 3. 16.06 F2 U2 F' L2 U' B' D2 R' L2 D2 B2 F U2 D' R2 D2 F D' L U B' L F L2 F'
> ...



Average of 5: 14.40
1. 16.42 D' L' F' L F D' R' L2 B' U' F R D2 B' F2 D L2 U D R B2 L D2 U' F2 
2. 13.40 F2 D' B' R' D2 L2 D U' L' R2 D' U F R' L' D2 R L2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' R' D2 
3. (13.33) B' D' B2 U2 D2 R2 F' D' L2 D' U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L R2 U' L B2 F R2 F' R2 
4. (17.14) R D R' L D2 U R' L F2 U2 D' L R' F2 B' D B' D2 U2 B' L2 U F U2 D 
5. 13.38 L R2 F' B' D2 R' B2 F L' D2 R U2 L2 B' R2 L2 D F L2 U2 R2 D' F L U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 28, 2016)

pyraminx PB ao5 by a bit
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-28
avg of 5: 3.578

Time List:
1. (4.841) R' L' B' L' R B' L R' L' r' 
2. 3.510 L R' U' R B U' R L' b u' 
3. 3.219 U L U' L R U' B U' l r u 
4. 4.006 U' L' B L U' R' B' L' l' b' 
5. (3.075) U R U B' L' R' L B' r u'

subNR too


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 29, 2016)

jonlin said:


> >consistent
> >has one solve that's more than 10 seconds faster than the next fastest and another that's 10 seconds faster than the other 3



Right, that was the joke.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 29, 2016)

1:18.88 5x5 single 

reduction + cross at like 1:05, the LL was a tripod ZBLL but I don't know it so did sune to 2-looked G perm :/

edit: 37.52 4x4 pb single with a 39.78 right before it


----------



## qqwref (Feb 29, 2016)

19x19x19 computer cube in 33:30.844, 4696 moves
25x25x25 computer cube in 57:02.281, 7767 moves


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 29, 2016)

6x6 with redux, ew
Average of 5: 2:40.45
1. 2:28.79 
2. 2:47.14 
3. 2:45.42 
4. (2:27.33) 
5. (3:01.99)


----------



## Praetorian (Feb 29, 2016)

AFTER 7 MONTHS I BEAT MY 3x3 SINGLE PB BY .04

D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 L R' U2 L2 B R2 U' B' R U' F R B L2 

this was stackmatted too, and I saw my first pair in inspection woo 8.55

y x' //inspection
L D2 F2 //cross
d' R U' R' U R U R' //1st pair
U y' R U' R' U y' R' U R //2nd pair
U' L' U' L U y' R' U R //3rd pair
U R U' R' //4th pair
L U L' U L U2 L' //OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 29, 2016)

someone has evidently hacked the forums/figured a way to mass generate accounts. MODS NEEDED!


----------



## Berd (Feb 29, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> someone has evidently hacked the forums/figured a way to mass generate accounts. MODS NEEDED!


Nice acopmlishment.


----------



## RhysC (Feb 29, 2016)

Berd said:


> Nice acopmlishment.



Nice spelling.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 29, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> someone has evidently hacked the forums/figured a way to mass generate accounts. MODS NEEDED!



I reported just now


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 29, 2016)

Average of 12: 45.42
*Average of 5: 42.35*
1. 41.67 Fw2 Uw' B D' F2 R' F2 Fw2 Uw2 B' L Uw U Fw' L' Uw2 F B' D Rw' U Uw2 Fw2 R B2 L2 F R L2 Rw2 B U' D' R2 Rw2 Uw2 B Uw R Rw2 
2. (52.88) Fw' Rw D2 L F R' F U2 Fw' B2 Uw' Fw2 F' Rw Uw' B2 Fw' L' Fw' R2 L' Uw B Uw' L' R D' Uw2 U' Fw2 B Uw' F2 Uw F2 Fw2 D2 U F L 
3. 45.87 B2 Uw R' Rw2 U' Rw Uw L Rw2 R' Uw2 F Fw2 L' Uw' R2 B2 R Uw U' Rw2 R Uw Rw2 F Uw' B2 R2 U' R F2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 D Fw Rw 
4. 48.97 D' U F2 B R D Rw' B' R U R2 D R' Rw B' Fw F Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D' R2 B2 L' R' B' Rw B2 D U2 Uw' F B' R2 Rw Uw2 D' L Rw' Uw' 
5. 46.66 F D' F' Rw Fw2 Uw Fw2 F Rw' L2 F2 B' Rw' D Uw' L' Fw2 L' R' Rw2 Fw B' Rw D2 F D U R2 B' L Uw' B2 F L' F2 U B U R F2 
*6. 48.18 Uw' Fw' B Uw2 R' F' Rw2 D2 B' L2 B D2 U' L B L' U D' Fw2 Uw' R D2 Fw F B2 Rw' L' F' D' Fw Uw R' D' Fw L2 R2 F D' R Rw 
7. (39.34) L Rw' Fw' U' F' Rw2 L R' B' Fw' U2 B L F' Uw2 L Fw' B Uw' B2 U2 R L' U Fw B Uw2 D2 Rw' F2 R' U' D' F Rw L U' Uw B Fw' 
8. 40.86 Uw2 B Fw2 F Uw' Fw B' Uw L B' Uw2 D' Rw B' D' B F2 U' F L' R2 D2 L R Uw' D' U B' Uw2 B D' Rw' L' B2 L2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 D2 F 
9. 45.65 B Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 R' U' L Uw' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' Rw2 D F L2 Uw B D2 Uw' L U' Rw2 R2 F2 L' B2 Rw2 D2 B F L' Uw D' Rw Fw2 F R2 D' 
10. 40.56 Rw2 R' F' R Fw' B Uw' F' L' B2 U2 R D Uw Fw B' F2 D' L2 Fw F2 D U F' Fw2 Uw2 L' R2 D2 U L' F Uw' L' U2 D2 L' D F2 R *
11. 49.56 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw Fw F' Rw' B' Rw2 R' F' R' B2 D' Uw' Rw' Fw' U B' Uw D' R2 Fw R2 F2 R F' B2 Rw' D2 Rw' U2 D R Fw2 Uw Rw' 
12. 46.25 D2 Uw2 B' U2 D2 Fw2 U' Fw B L R2 U' D' F' B2 Fw' R' Fw2 F Rw2 Uw2 R U F2 Rw2 D L2 Fw' R Uw Rw' Uw' R' D B2 U' Fw L U2 D 

Cool to break some more PBs. I'm actually improving, which I didn't expect. 

I hope the forum gets sorted out; this is a shame.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 29, 2016)

clock sim

*4.489* single, 29 moves at 6.46 moves/sec
5.170 (9.631) (4.901) 5.970 5.401 => *5.514*
5.170 (9.631) 4.901 5.970 5.401 6.660 6.390 6.060 7.391 6.829 (4.550) 5.940 => *6.071*
*6.970* average of 100

all but the ao100 is sub real puzzle now


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 29, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> clock sim
> 
> *4.489* single, 29 moves at 6.46 moves/sec
> 5.170 (9.631) (4.901) 5.970 5.401 => *5.514*
> ...


I'm just going to say this before anyone else, NR pls.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I'm just going to say this before anyone else, NR pls.



what, for clock sim?

i haven't solved a real clock since UKC, lol


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 29, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> what, for clock sim?
> 
> i haven't solved a real clock since UKC, lol



No for real clock. Just do it.


----------



## Chree (Feb 29, 2016)

Had some free time this past Saturday. Took just under 4 hours to finish... which in itself is a new best.
Had a poor performance at my last comp... hoping to redeem myself this weekend.

5x5
Single: 1:21.35
Ao5: 1:28.25 (PB)
Ao12: 1:30.51 (PB)
Ao25: 1:31.83 (PB)
Ao50: 1:32.66 (First 50 of the session... was all downhill from here)
Ao100: 1:33.59 (PB)s

29 solves were sub1:30. Only 13 were sup1:40. My goal this Saturday is just to have a sub1:40 average. But a sub1:30 single would be nice too.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 29, 2016)

6x6 just wat
3:46.37 single
3:55.91 mo3
4:04.54 avg5

And my PB single before today was 4:06.16 so yay for Leap Day cubing I guess


----------



## Xtremecubing (Feb 29, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> someone has evidently hacked the forums/figured a way to mass generate accounts. MODS NEEDED!



Do you know if there were viruses attached to their member intros?


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 29, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 6x6 just wat
> 3:46.37 single
> 3:55.91 mo3
> 4:04.54 avg5
> ...



Leap Day cubing for the win! I had a couple of 14.09 averages of 12 on the bus this afternoon!


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 1, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Do you know if there were viruses attached to their member intros?



I couldn't open the member intro posts. idk why


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 1, 2016)

k wut 
12.27 ao12
13.55 ao100

on my Aolong V1...


----------



## Xtremecubing (Mar 1, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I couldn't open the member intro posts. idk why



I was just wondering


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 1, 2016)

gj ao12, probably in my top5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-1
avg of 12: 8.78

Time List:
1. 8.59 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' R B' L2 D2 U B D U2 L2 
2. 8.86 F R2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' R' D L' B' L' R U F 
3. (11.68) L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R' D' F2 D B2 R' U F' R' U 
4. 8.20 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 U' L2 F' R2 U2 R' B R' D2 L 
5. (7.97) R' F2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' R U L R' F' D2 R' D' L 
6. 8.05 L2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L U B2 F R' B' F' D' R D2 F' 
7. 9.14 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B' F' U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B D' L U2 R2 F' R2 U B2 
8. 9.24 L2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 D' L F2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 U L' R2 
9. 8.54 D2 B' R2 F L' D' L U' R F2 U2 R L2 U2 R B2 L D2 B' 
10. 9.15 R' L2 F' U' R L F2 L2 D L F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F U2 
11. 9.54 F' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L' R' U2 F2 U B' F U L R' U F2 U 
12. 8.40 F L2 U2 L D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B L' R2 F D L2 B' F2 D


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 1, 2016)

2:07.79 6x6
2nd best

EDIT: well ok cool
Average of 5: 2:16.86
1. 2:07.79 d 3u' U f' 3f' 3r r2 3f2 D2 f' 3f R' u' 3r R U2 r' b' l2 u' L2 r' u' 3u 3f2 U2 u 3r u2 3f B' 3r2 f d' f 3r2 L' B' f2 D2 R b2 d2 f2 B U l' 3r' R U L2 r2 F2 l 3r F' f2 U2 3f d' F2 3r2 R U2 b 3r B R' b' D' d2 R' 3r' L r B' f L F 3u'
2. (2:33.05) l2 L D' r D2 r u D 3u b2 f2 B2 L' r d f2 B b' L' r u2 U d' F2 R2 b2 l' D2 3u' r' L' d2 f' d F B' D2 R' b' F2 L2 R U' L' R2 d2 u f D r L d' R2 d' 3r' F' r' U2 r b' U2 3r' u2 l2 3r' b' l' F2 f' 3u2 U l' f' R2 u' B2 l2 L' b2 u
3. 2:19.94 D' R u d' L' 3u' 3r' F L2 b U b' 3f r f' d L r' B' 3r' b2 L2 3r' d R' b' f2 B D' L' U' d' 3u2 R2 l' U' 3r2 F 3r2 3u l L' f' L2 U' u2 F R' F' d' b' F2 l' L2 B' 3f F r2 f' L' F l2 U' u2 R2 3f2 u b' 3f' B U' R F d2 3u L l2 d L2 F2
4. (2:07.53) r' R' U' D' b 3f2 d r2 3u U L' U' r' L' 3u' b F d2 b D2 3f2 3r d 3f l 3u R' 3u d' F u' l2 3u2 l2 B' D' 3f2 D2 u2 3r2 l2 U' 3r' D' b' 3r D u L l' d2 U2 l2 F l U d l' F2 d' L' F D' L2 r' U L U2 l2 D f b 3r2 D F b r2 u2 3u R'
5. 2:22.84 U b' R r2 D' b2 l' 3u u R b' d2 3r' u D l2 D f d2 3f u' U F' 3u' L2 F' D R2 r2 b' 3u l2 3u' U2 3r L2 u2 3f2 F2 L2 u2 3f2 b2 L 3f' B' L R' 3u2 D d' 3f' D2 u' U2 F' f' R U D' b2 u' 3u b 3r u2 d b d F' L R2 l b' d R' f d' b2 D'


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Leap Day cubing for the win! I had a couple of 14.09 averages of 12 on the bus this afternoon!



Nice!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 1, 2016)

wheee PB ao12
Average of 12: 2:21.52
1. 2:07.79 
2. 2:33.05 
3. 2:19.94 
4. (2:07.53) 
5. 2:22.84 
6. 2:25.88 
7. 2:19.21 
8. 2:20.48 
9. (2:33.19) 
10. 2:22.72 
11. 2:18.48 
12. 2:24.84


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Do you know if there were viruses attached to their member intros?



I opened one to report it and I'm fairly sure it was text only. But I did that quite early on (less than a page of member intros), so a lot of the other ones might have been different - they went up to at least ~30 pages.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 1, 2016)

So today happeneded
12.84 3x3 avg5, 14.82 avg12
1:33.94 Mega single, 1:45 avg5 and 1:52 avg12
all PBs so yeah


----------



## Chree (Mar 1, 2016)

Aaaaaaahh... sub3... feels good.

6x6 Ao12 PB: 2:57.27


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 1, 2016)

Skewb PB AO5,

Average: 1.99
Best: 1.07
Worst: 3.18
Mean: 2.04
Standard Deviation: 0.69

1: 1.80	L R B L' U' B R' U' B' U L' 
2: 2.31	L R U' B' U' B' L' B U B' U 
3: 1.87	L R L R U L R' B U' B' U 
4: (3.18)	L R L R L R' B' L R B' U 
5: (1.07)	L R L B' L R' U' L' B' R' B 

Not stackmatted though. Yeah.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 2, 2016)

nice average but super lucky (duh)

avg of 5: 1.388

Time List:
1. (2.502) U R2 U' F2 R F' R' U' R' U2 
2. 1.873 U R' U2 F' U F R F' U' 
3. (0.534) R U' F U2 F' R F R U2 
4. 1.159 F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 R' F U2 
5. 1.133 R U' F2 R F R F' R' U2

Edit: also an amazing 3x3 session today!

7.78 ao 50, 7.89 ao 100!!!! First PBS in weeks!


----------



## RhysC (Mar 2, 2016)

After only doing around 200 solves on a clock, it's cool to see I'm already getting what would be <600th in the world averages.

15.52 ao12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
avg of 12: 15.52

Time List:
1. 17.05 DR3+ DL1- UL1+ R5+ D2- ALL1+ y2 UL1- U6+ R2+ D2+ L5+ DL UL 
2. 14.68 DR6+ DL1+ UL2+ U2- R4+ D4- L3+ y2 UL2+ U4+ L1+ DR DL UL 
3. 15.92 UR3- DR4- UL1- U2- R2+ ALL1+ y2 UR4+ UL5+ U1+ R3+ UR DR DL 
4. 12.59 UR2- DR1- DL4- UL4- R6+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- DL3+ U1+ R3- D2+ UR DR 
5. 13.92 DR6+ DL3- U5- D3+ L2+ ALL1- y2 UR3+ DL3- U4+ R4+ UR DR UL 
6. (DNF(16.16)) UR3- DR2- DL6+ UL5- U6+ D3- L4+ y2 UR2- DR5- L1- ALL1+ UR DR DL UL 
7. 16.71 UR6+ DR5+ DL1- D1- L4- ALL5- y2 UR2- DR4- R2- D3+ L5+ UR UL 
8. 18.86 R4- D3+ L2- ALL2+ y2 UR3- DR1+ DL2- UL4- U4- R2+ D3- DR UL 
9. (11.70) DR5- DL2+ UL3- R4+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 DL2+ D1- ALL2- DL 
10. 11.80 U3+ R4- D1+ ALL5- y2 DR3- DL5+ U3- R3- D1- UR DL UL 
11. 18.71 UR4- DL1- R5+ D5+ L5- ALL1- y2 UR6+ DR3+ DL1- U1+ R2+ UR UL 
12. 14.95 DR4- UL2- R1- D1- L2+ ALL4+ y2 DR2+ DL3+ U1- R1+ D6+ UR DR UL



14.84 ao5


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
avg of 5: 14.84

Time List:
1. (17.05) DR3+ DL1- UL1+ R5+ D2- ALL1+ y2 UL1- U6+ R2+ D2+ L5+ DL UL 
2. 14.68 DR6+ DL1+ UL2+ U2- R4+ D4- L3+ y2 UL2+ U4+ L1+ DR DL UL 
3. 15.92 UR3- DR4- UL1- U2- R2+ ALL1+ y2 UR4+ UL5+ U1+ R3+ UR DR DL 
4. (12.59) UR2- DR1- DL4- UL4- R6+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- DL3+ U1+ R3- D2+ UR DR 
5. 13.92 DR6+ DL3- U5- D3+ L2+ ALL1- y2 UR3+ DL3- U4+ R4+ UR DR UL


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 2, 2016)

RhysC said:


> After only doing around 200 solves on a clock, it's cool to see I'm already getting what would be <600th in the world averages.



I should get a real clock... 54 second official solve is stupid


----------



## RhysC (Mar 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I should get a real clock... 54 second official solve is stupid



No please let me beat you at something


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 2, 2016)

RhysC said:


> No please let me beat you at something


Pyra and 4x4 pls


----------



## asacuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
avg of 5: 23.07

Time List:
1. 23.84 R2 B R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 B R F2 U L D2 L' D' U2 L' B' 
2. 25.12 D' L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L B F L2 D' B R' D2 U2 L' 
3. (26.48) R F' U' R D R D2 L B2 U' B' R2 B' D2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 
4. (18.42) B L2 F D2 B L2 B' L U R2 D2 F2 L D B' U' L2 
5. 20.24 F L2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U B L F' L2 B2 F D L2 R2

1.5 hands challenge

"3. (0.534) R U' F U2 F' R F R U2 "
cant see anything


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 2, 2016)

asacuber said:


> "3. (0.534) R U' F U2 F' R F R U2 "
> cant see anything



how do you sub-1 that


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> how do you sub-1 that



Don't know... only optimal solution is U2 R' U R' U2 R F' R2, which doesn't look sub-1able.


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2016)

Basil Herold said:


> Did you check it with cube explorer?



No, I used this website.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 2, 2016)

my first mirror block solves, PB's obviously. my cube really sucks tho


Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
avg of 12: 52.07

Time List:
1. (39.17) D L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L B U' L2 D F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 
2. 45.89 R' U2 L B2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R B' R U2 F L U B2 F D' R' 
3. 57.52 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R F2 D L R2 B' U' L2 F' 
4. 44.86 B R' L' F2 B2 D L F' U' L B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 
5. 1:01.80 D R U' B' U2 L' B R U' L2 F U2 D2 B L2 F' D2 F B2 U2 
6. 40.72 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' U' L2 B F2 L B' D' B' L D 
7. 52.63 D2 U2 L B2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R B L B2 U' F2 U 
8. 54.26 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B R' F' L2 D' L F' R' F' U2 
9. 51.96 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 B' D U2 L B2 F R U B D 
10. (1:03.52) D2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' R2 D B' R' F2 R' D U2 R' 
11. 53.42 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 D' R2 F' D F U2 B' D2 R2 
12. 57.60 D' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R' B' U' L2 D' F2 R' U'

with a 49.43 ao5


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 2, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> my first mirror block solves, PB's obviously. my cube really sucks tho
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
> ...



That's really good!
Mod your cube and it will get you much faster.


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 2, 2016)

(4.46) D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B' L B' F' R2 U L B L2 R'

x2 y F' B R' D' R2 D // Cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st Pair
y2 D' R U' R' D // 2nd Pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd Pair
R U R' // 4th Pair
U F' L' U L U L' U' L F U' // LL

40 moves/4.46 = ~8.97 tps, ntbd

I was recording solves and my camera ran out of battery like 3 solves before this one ;-;


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 2, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> (4.46) D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B' L B' F' R2 U L B L2 R'
> 
> x2 y F' B R' D' R2 D // Cross
> U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st Pair
> ...



Nice solve and FTFY, shame it wasn't recording


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 2, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Nice solve and FTFY, shame it wasn't recording



thanks! yeah, it makes me sad 
(also I fixed the reconstruction, ty for pointing that out)


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 2, 2016)

Wooaah cool

8.959
L2 U L2 D U2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U F R L2 B2 L2 F L' D' R B2 L2

inspection: z2
cross: R' B' R2 L F' D
F2L1: L' U' L U y' L U L'
F2L2: L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L3: U' R U' R'
F2L4: U' R' U R
OLL: U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL: U

40 moves/4.46 TPS

Edit: now all pb's except ao5 are on my Aolong V1...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 3, 2016)

Square-1 pb avg5 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
avg of 5: 9.50

Time List:
1. 9.56 (3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, 0) 
2. 9.12 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/ 
3. (8.73) (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. (12.14) (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
5. 9.82 (0, -1)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(4, 0)

also got a 12.41 avg100 and 12.16 avg50 C:


----------



## Julian (Mar 3, 2016)

4x4 39.34 ao100

wowee


----------



## Cale S (Mar 3, 2016)

Average of 5: 2.34
1. 2.41 L' B R' L B' R U' R L'
2. 2.18 R B R' L' R' L' B L
3. 2.44 R' L' B' R' L' B' U' R'
4. (5.95) L R' U' L' U' L' R' U
5. (2.06) L B L' U L R L R' B'

not pb


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 3, 2016)

DAYUM BOYZ

3x3 avg of 100: 7.98



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-3
avg of 100: 7.98

Time List:
1. 6.92 R2 B2 D' R F R2 L B D R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 F 
2. 7.79 U' B' U D' R' L' F' D' B' R' D2 B2 R B2 D2 L' B2 L D2 
3. 7.97 U2 R2 B D2 R' U F' B' D' B' R2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B R 
4. 8.12 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D R2 B U F L F' D R2 F2 L' U 
5. 9.39 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 U2 F' L2 F' U B2 L R F2 U F2 D F U2 
6. 7.57 B U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R B' L B U' F U F2 R' D 
7. 7.75 R' L2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L B' U2 L2 R B2 L D' L 
8. 7.93 B' R' F' R' U F' L' U' B' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 
9. (6.71) D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R F L B' F D L U L2 D' 
10. 8.19 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L' R' B D' L' R' U' R2 D' U2 
11. (10.19) D2 B2 F2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F D' F R2 F L' U' L R' 
12. 8.60 R' B2 U' D2 B2 R2 F D2 L' B2 R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 L' F 
13. (6.55) B L2 B R2 F D2 L2 B D2 F U' R' B U L2 B2 L' D2 F' L 
14. 8.19 F2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R' B' L B' R2 B' R D U' 
15. 7.06 F2 L2 F L' F' U' D F L' F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 
16. 8.25 R L2 F2 U' F' B' R' U' F R2 F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' 
17. 8.50 L2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 U' F L2 B' D' L' B2 L2 
18. 7.74 F2 D2 L' U' F2 D' F D' R U' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L 
19. (9.74) D2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 B2 L R' B2 R2 F' D R B D2 B U2 L' D 
20. 7.95 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 L B D' F2 L D' R U2 L' U' 
21. 7.81 B2 R' F2 R U2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 U L' D' U' L' R' F U' L' F2 
22. 7.95 U2 L2 U2 F R2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F L U2 B' F2 R' F' D F' D 
23. (9.66) F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D R2 F D B' R F2 L U B D2 
24. 8.46 F' L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F' R' F D' B U' R' U R2 
25. 7.10 L' U' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L' B' L R F2 R2 D R' B' 
26. 7.96 D2 F D2 L2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B F2 R' U F2 R F' D2 F' L2 R' 
27. 8.55 U2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B D F2 D U L B U' L 
28. 9.05 U L2 B2 L' D B' U' B' D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F2 B' 
29. 8.65 D' B' L F L D R L' D B' U2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 
30. 7.02 L2 F2 D F2 R' U D2 F' L' B2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D L 
31. 7.77 U R D2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 R' B2 D' U' L F U B' U F U' 
32. 7.83 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F U R2 D' B2 D2 R F D L' U2 
33. 6.91 B L2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 D F2 R' U' B2 U2 B U' R' 
34. 8.40 L D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 L B2 F' U2 B D F' D U' 
35. 6.85 B2 R' L F' R' L2 F U F L' U' R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
36. 8.05 D2 L' F' U' R' U2 F' R B' U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D 
37. 7.87 B2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 R U2 B2 R D R' D2 F D2 U R2 B' U2 L 
38. (9.71) F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U F2 U' L' B F U' B D2 U L B L' 
39. 7.74 B2 R U2 F2 L U2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 D F' U B' U L' B L2 D' L' 
40. 8.08 F U D' B2 L F' D F L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D' F2 R' 
41. (5.99) L D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B' F' U2 L B R U F2 L' D B' L2 
42. 9.05 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L D' R F D2 L2 D B' R B2 
43. 8.62 U R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F' D U2 F D2 F L B' D 
44. 7.84 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 D L F2 U' F' D B2 L' D2 L' F 
45. 8.24 F D B' U F R2 F2 L D' F2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 R 
46. 7.78 U R' B2 L2 U' B' D2 R' B2 U2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F R2 B D2 R 
47. 9.02 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 U' B D2 R' D L' F' U2 L R B2 
48. 7.39 R' L U' R U2 F B D' F2 R F' L2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B' 
49. 8.83 D L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U B L' D2 L B2 F' D B F' 
50. 8.34 F' L' B2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L B2 R D2 U' L R' D F' R U' L 
51. 6.93 U' F D2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R B' R2 F L D F' U F2 
52. 7.98 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F' U F' U2 F' L' R2 B2 U R 
53. 9.12 D R2 F2 R F2 L' D2 R2 B2 F2 U B D' L B2 U' B2 L' 
54. 8.92 D' F2 U B U R' U D' L D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U L2 
55. 8.78 R2 B R B2 U' L' R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' D' R2 D' B2 L' 
56. (6.17) F R2 U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R F' L2 F U' L' U2 F' D' R 
57. 7.92 B F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R F L2 D B R' D L R' 
58. 8.60 D R D B' U D2 R2 L F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F 
59. 7.31 R D2 F' B D F' B L' D R2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 
60. 7.03 D R U' B' L D' B2 D2 B R2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L' 
61. 8.64 D U2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U' F U L' B' F2 L2 F R D' B 
62. 6.91 R2 B F U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F' U' F2 L B' U' F2 L2 D' F' U2 
63. 9.40 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 L R' U2 B' L D U R' B' L2 D U' 
64. 8.06 F2 D' B' R2 D' F2 B2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 L' F2 U 
65. 7.71 U2 B U2 B' R2 B' F' D2 R2 F R2 U B D2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 B' U' 
66. 8.56 F2 D U F2 U L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B' R F' R D F2 L' B' U' L' 
67. 7.65 U' B2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 R F D B' L2 B2 L U2 F 
68. 8.42 B' U' L2 U F' D' F R2 L B2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 F 
69. 8.19 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' R U2 B L' D U2 B' U2 
70. 7.78 U' B2 R' B D' L' B2 U2 F L' B2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 
71. 7.24 B R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U' L' F' R F' L2 R' D2 B' F' 
72. 7.78 F2 R2 D R L F B2 U' R' U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 
73. 7.85 L U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L D2 F2 R2 F D F' U L2 B' R D' B2 
74. 7.51 L' U2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B U2 F L2 F' B U2 F2 R 
75. 7.49 L' B2 F2 D' B2 D' U B2 D' L2 R2 U' R U R2 U' F L2 B U' L 
76. 6.73 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 R' F' L U2 L D L' D' F' L2 
77. 8.09 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' R' U2 F R' B L2 U' R2 U2 F2 
78. 8.17 B2 F2 U2 R B2 L F2 L' U2 R2 U L2 F U' F' D2 F' D' L 
79. 7.72 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 B D' F2 L' F D L2 
80. (5.40) L2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B' F' L' D' U F' U B F L' F2 
81. 8.16 L' F D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 L U B' D R' F U2 L B 
82. 8.63 F2 L2 D2 L' F D L' D' R' U F2 B2 U' D2 R2 U B2 U' 
83. 7.55 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 F U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' R D2 F' U' L 
84. 8.02 F' R L U D R' D' B' D' L B' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 D2 F2 
85. 7.93 D2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 F U2 R' B D F2 D B R F' D2 B2 
86. (9.83) F U2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 F' U B2 U2 R D F' U L' D2 R2 
87. 8.08 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L F U' R B D' B D U' B' 
88. 8.23 F' B2 U2 L F2 B2 U' B2 D L U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 
89. 8.15 L' D B R B2 U2 F B' L B2 U' R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 B2 U 
90. 8.00 D R2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 L R D F' L2 R' B' R' U R2 
91. 7.57 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U R' D' F D2 B L2 B R F 
92. 8.59 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R' F R B U R2 B F2 D' R 
93. 8.19 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U L D' L2 B L2 F' U' F2 L2 F2 
94. 7.20 L2 B' U' R L2 U2 L U F B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 B R2 D 
95. 7.09 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R F2 U2 D F R D' L2 U' F2 R B2 
96. 8.54 F' L2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 D B' L' B2 R 
97. 7.57 L' B R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 D L B L' B2 L U' R' 
98. 7.61 D' B F L2 B U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 L U2 B' U' R2 
99. 7.37 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D U' R' D2 U' B' F2 L' F' U L B2 
100. 7.98 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B' U F R D F L2 R2 U2 B


----------



## RhysC (Mar 3, 2016)

Swaggerlicious clock Pbs: 14.08avg5, 15.32avg12


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 3, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> DAYUM BOYZ
> 
> 3x3 avg of 100: 7.98
> 
> ...



Nice man! Now ur like a week behind me. (Better start watching my tail....got quite a few people right behind me in the race to sub 8)


----------



## dskids (Mar 3, 2016)

Learned some basic application of partial edge control. I still use 2L OLL but it prevents me from having to use that ridiculous S-slice alg when you have the middle dot case. The F' at the end of the sledgehammer still grinds my gears though.

Along with sledgehammer insertions from partial edge control, also learned some rotationless insertions using l and r wide turns and finishing with an M-slice.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 3, 2016)

dskids said:


> prevents me from having to use that ridiculous S-slice alg when you have the middle dot case.


butbut S slice algs are awesome


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 4, 2016)

Not quite UWR avg100. avg50 is probably, although it's not in the wiki

best time: 7.44
best avg5: 9.87
best avg12: 10.62
best avg50: 11.20
best avg100: 11.49

Two sub-10 avg5s:
9.45, 9.55, (7.44), (12.60), 10.60 = 9.87
8.97, 11.12, 9.39, 13.76, 9.13 = 9.88 (all fullstep)

Times:


Spoiler



10.22, 10.85, 13.67, 11.34, 10.92, 9.45, 9.55, (7.44), 12.60, 10.60, 11.95, 9.57, 14.00, (17.16), 11.43, 11.25, (8.97), 11.12, 9.39, 13.76, (9.13), 12.91, 10.67, 10.14, 12.15, 11.45, 10.99, (8.99), 12.33, 11.57, (9.07), 9.57, 11.07, 12.55, 11.40, 10.70, (16.85), 12.95, 13.62, 9.83, 11.03, 12.46, 12.79, 13.20, 12.93, 10.48, 11.75, 11.19, 10.89, 9.96, 12.03, 10.73, 10.08, 10.13, 10.59, 10.28, 10.07, 11.35, 13.98, 11.65, 10.82, 11.24, 11.97, 13.10, 11.96, 12.27, 13.27, (16.43), 10.37, (14.85), 11.33, 10.50, 11.12, 9.52, 12.73, 10.68, 12.00, 13.31, 12.15, 10.99, (14.23), 10.18, 11.31, 11.68, 12.07, 12.28, 10.81, 12.45, 12.44, 11.32, 12.74, 12.96, 9.51, 12.60, 12.06, 11.04, 13.25, 12.16, 11.00, 10.02,


----------



## Cale S (Mar 4, 2016)

1:19.08 5x5 single with 2-looked G perm just like my pb single :/


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 4, 2016)

2:22.22 6x6 single, now i have 1:11.11 on 5, 2:22.22 on 6 and 3:33.33 on 7


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 4, 2016)

Over the past 3 days I did a lot of 5x5, here are some results (All PB's):

Single: 1:29.803
Mo3: 1:36.553
Ao5: 1:39.289
Ao12: 1:43.138
Ao50: 1:46.838
Ao100: 1:47.850


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not PB, but good stuff

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-3
avg of 12: 7.69

Time List:
1. 7.26 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U B' L' R2 U2 R B L B2 U' B' 
2. 6.99 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 L U R2 U2 B2 U' F' L' 
3. 7.71 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' U' L2 U R' F' L R2 F' D R B R2 F' 
4. (6.81) R2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 L B2 U' L' B R' D' R2 B' F' 
5. 7.49 D' L' F' D2 R2 L2 F R2 D' L2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 
6. 8.16 B' D' R U2 R2 U F' D' R' L D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 D' 
7. 8.23 F2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 B D2 R2 F R2 U' B2 L B F2 D' F R' F' D' 
8. 7.94 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 F L2 U' R' D B' F' U' L B' L F' 
9. 7.42 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 F D2 B' U2 D' F L' B F2 D2 L2 U2 
10. 7.25 D F2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D F U L R U' L D' U' 
11. 8.36 D2 R2 L' D2 B U2 B' U B' R' U2 R D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 R 
12. (8.46) R' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' U F' L2 R B F2 D U2


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2016)

Its 6:25 now


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 4, 2016)

Fastest non white/yellow solve

43. 9.153 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' L2 D R U2 F' D2 B' R U2 R' D R'

x y2
U' L' R' U' R' F
y R' U R U' R' U R
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
U2 R U R'
U2 y' L' U L U' L' U L
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 1:19.08 5x5 single with 2-looked G perm just like my pb single :/



You don't know g-perms Cale?! Boi! We gonna have to sit down and learn you some g-perms!


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 4, 2016)

10.61 squan PB single!  Sub-Katie lol
Also, were the forums down for anyone yesterday? Because I couldn't get onto it.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 10.61 squan PB single!  Sub-Katie lol
> Also, were the forums down for anyone yesterday? Because I couldn't get onto it.



Yep, they were down for a good deal of yesterday.

Guess I should add an accomplishment...

I taught some non-cubing friends fingertricks.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 10.61 squan PB single!  Sub-Katie lol
> Also, were the forums down for anyone yesterday? Because I couldn't get onto it.


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?60135-Downtime-Apology


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 4, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?60135-Downtime-Apology



There we are.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 4, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You don't know g-perms Cale?! Boi! We gonna have to sit down and learn you some g-perms!



What's even worse is that I don't know Ra perm lol


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> What's even worse is that I don't know Ra perm lol



WHAT! Umkay. Assuming you're coming to the April comp, I'ma sit down some time and teach you some algs.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 4, 2016)

olook 11.87 squan single subkatie again lol


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> What's even worse is that I don't know Ra perm lol



join the club lol


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 4, 2016)

16.14 squan solve with parity


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> join the club lol



LOL how do you learn full ZBLL before PLL XD


----------



## TorbinRoux (Mar 5, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> LOL how do you learn full ZBLL before PLL XD



PLL is part of zbll


----------



## sqAree (Mar 5, 2016)

Megaminx pb single by far: 2:55.33, first sub3.

I still haven't learnt any method, still no 4LLL. Still improvements possible.


----------



## RhysC (Mar 5, 2016)

Clock stuffs: 13.77avg5, 15.67avg50


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 5, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> LOL how do you learn full ZBLL before PLL XD




I don't know full OLL either


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 5, 2016)

Wa-WAHHt, a LAST LAYER SKIP? I Gotta... START FILMING MY SOLVES
7.91 seconds
42 moves
5.30 turns per second (not great, but I guess this was cross and F2L only)

3rd ever last layer skip
2nd ever last layer skip timed.
2nd best solve I've ever done CURRENTLY

(PB is currently 7.88 for subscribers)


----------



## asacuber (Mar 5, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Wa-WAHHt, a LAST LAYER SKIP? I Gotta... START FILMING MY SOLVES
> 7.91 seconds
> 42 moves
> 5.30 turns per second (not great, but I guess this was cross and F2L only)
> ...



Can you give all your PBS as of now? You are getting srsly fast


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 5, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Can you give all your PBS as of now? You are getting srsly fast



Sure, thx for the support! PB's:

Single's
2x2 lol, 0.4 (3 mover) not including that is around 0.8x
3x3 7.88
4x4 49.7
5x5 1:49
Pyra 1.66 (V skip with L4E)
OH 19.40

Average of 5
2x2 dont know exactly: 2.4 - 2.6 (CLL)
3x3 10.66
4x4 55.xx
5x5 2:00.xx
Pyra 3.83
OH 22.xx


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 5, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1340&cat=11&rnd=1

I wonder what the scramble was


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 5, 2016)

30.26 4x4 PB single, no parity. lost the scramble... Umm, I think I should go for sub30 lel


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Average of 5: 2:18.41
1. 2:19.59 B' L2 F' R' 3r' b2 B l b F2 f r2 3u r2 D' b2 3f' l' 3r 3f2 d' L2 b2 L l f' b D 3f2 f' 3r D2 f 3f' r' B' U' 3f' L b r' R' F 3r2 F2 f2 l2 D' b2 D' B' F' 3r2 B2 D f' B' d' R' u2 l' r2 3f2 R l' L b U l u' b2 F2 U' l' B' u' L l2 U' u
2. 2:18.90 d2 L' 3f F2 l2 r D2 d 3f' l r2 f' L D2 b2 B 3u' R F B' R2 D B' r' u U' l2 r' B2 r d' 3u F' U2 3f2 f d' r2 U b' d b2 r' f2 L l' f' U2 d' l 3f2 u2 f d f' d' U2 3f' L' U F 3f 3u2 B2 3u2 F2 u' U' R' D' u2 B D2 R2 u' F' l b2 f' r'
3. (2:14.15) U2 r B2 L r B2 3u2 3r' 3f2 3u2 l' L2 R2 3u' B D' B' L2 3f' R' u' B2 R' L d R2 d B2 L f2 l' 3r' B R2 3r D2 B' F2 b R b2 3u' l 3r' D l2 r' R U' B2 f' U' D f2 R l2 L2 d2 3r2 U' B u' 3u L2 r2 B' b2 r2 l' 3f U2 L' d l2 3f' d2 3r' D B 3u
4. 2:16.74 L 3f b d2 F2 u' b2 B' u2 3r l U2 L B 3u L' U' 3u2 R2 D B' f D' 3r f2 l' D 3f2 F f' b 3r D 3r' u2 F f2 r d' U2 F' 3r' B b' 3u2 B' 3u2 U F2 U2 3r2 3u r L2 R 3r 3f f' U2 d' R U2 3r2 f2 d' D' L F2 B2 L' B 3f d' D l u d' R u b
5. (2:21.69) B' r2 B f2 3f2 U u2 B b' F r' f r B 3r2 L R2 3u R2 U d' b' F R D' F2 B' U2 l' R2 f' F d' R b2 R2 u' D' b 3r u R2 B2 d' B' f' l2 b' l' B D2 b d 3r2 3u2 D2 u L2 F B' R b2 D B' u2 3u 3f' F r2 B' F d2 U2 R' D2 3f' D2 l2 F' 3u 

on cam again yey


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I don't know full OLL either



I get not knowing full OLL (I still have trouble with a couple) but PLL?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 5, 2016)

19.08 Squan PB avg5  imma get Georgia State record at Alpharetta Open if Katie doesn't crush my dreams again ;-;


----------



## NeilH (Mar 5, 2016)

7.78 single!

Reconstruction:

D2 F U2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L B2 D L U B' U L2 U R2

x2 y // inspection
U R F R y' L F' L' D // cross
U' R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L2 U L' // 2nd pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' U' // OLL

also:
13.62 ao100
12.28 ao12


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 5, 2016)

9.93 Clock single


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 5, 2016)

Three 4x4 sub-40s. Two had PLL parity. They were all 39.xx


----------



## Iggy (Mar 5, 2016)

9.94 3x3 sim single, first sub 10  EPLL skip


----------



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Sure, thx for the support! PB's:
> 
> Single's
> 2x2 lol, 0.4 (3 mover) not including that is around 0.8x
> ...



Thanks but (my bad) I meant 3x3 PBs in 1/5/12/50/100/1000


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 6, 2016)

Short CN practice session 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-6
solves/total: 24/24

single
best: 9.992
worst: 14.346

mean of 3
current: 10.789 (σ = 0.71)
best: 10.504 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 5
current: 11.499 (σ = 0.57)
best: 10.821 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 12
current: 11.613 (σ = 1.06)
best: 11.431 (σ = 0.82)

Average: 11.831 (σ = 1.01)
Mean: 11.889

Time List:
1. 14.284 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F' L F2 U2 F' L' B L' R2 
2. 13.329 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 B L U2 B U2 B2 D2 R' U' L 
3. 10.608 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D B F' U' F' L' D R2 U R' B' 
4. 13.644 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 B U2 R' U B' U2 B F D2 R F' U' 
5. 12.415 F' L2 U2 R' D R' U F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 
6. 12.127 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 R' B' D U L2 F2 U' R B D2 
7. 10.602 L' D F2 D' B' D' F' L F' R D2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 
8. 12.733 L2 U R D' F U B D2 B L' U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R U2 R B2 L2 
9. 12.041 R' F' D B R' B' L D' F U D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B' 
10. 11.043 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R B2 L2 F' D' B2 F2 D2 R F' 
11. 11.316 U2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 B' D' R' F L' R' B D F D2 
12. 10.732 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' U' L' D' B U' L R' B' D2 R' 
13. 10.091 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U B' U' L' F L2 R U R F 
14. 10.689 U L F2 L B2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F R' U2 B2 F' L' D' 
15. 13.496 B' L' F' R' U' D2 B2 L R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 B' L2 F 
16. 14.346 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' R D' B' D B2 R D' 
17. 12.008 U' B' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B F L2 F D2 L' F2 U F R D F L 
18. 10.586 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 B' D' L' F' D2 R U2 R B R' 
19. 11.973 F2 U' L' F' U L2 D B' L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L D2 L' U2 D2 R U2 
20. 12.786 D L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R B' R D' F' D' L U2 L2 R' 
21. 12.124 F2 B' R U R2 D L F D B R2 L B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 
22. 11.022 L B' U2 L' D R B' D2 F' U F R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 L2 F2 L2 
23. 11.352 U R2 B' D' F L D' L2 D2 B' R2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 
24. 9.992 B U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 R' B2 F' L' D B' U2 F D2 L


----------



## Username (Mar 6, 2016)

8.31 nr avg


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 6, 2016)

Username said:


> 8.31 nr avg



lol wat
congrats!


----------



## Username (Mar 6, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> lol wat
> congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 6, 2016)

Username said:


> Thanks!



Not even sub 8 what a noooooob. Nice job anyway though.


----------



## kake123 (Mar 6, 2016)

GJ CN 3x3 avg12, 18.901s

stats,
Best time: 14.875s
Worst time: 20.344s


----------



## sqAree (Mar 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-6
avg of 12: 16.89

Time List:
1. 16.97 D2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 R U2 F D' L2 B2 U B2 F L' B2 D' 
2. 18.75 L U F2 R B' R2 F U F B U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 
3. 15.04 B2 L D' R L F' R2 D' L' B D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 
4. 18.90 U B2 U' R2 F' L2 D F2 L U D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U 
5. 15.40 D' R' F' B2 D2 L' F' U' B F2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R L2 
6. 17.04 F' B2 L2 F D2 R' D R2 U' L' R2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B 
7. 16.30 L2 B' D2 R2 B F U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 U B' U' F R' F2 R2 U 
8. 16.50 U B' U L2 D' F L' D' R2 U2 R F2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L 
9. 17.26 L U' F2 R B D2 R B' F2 R B2 R' D2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 B' 
10. (14.11) L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D U L2 U' F' R U' F D' R' F U2 F 
11. 16.66 L B2 R D2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F R D U F D' R2 D' 
12. (20.28) L' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B D' F L' B' R' F2 D2

Just some casual solves after waking up. pb ao12, was 18.06 before. Da heck.

EDIT: 18.77 pb ao50, first sub19 ever.


----------



## Username (Mar 6, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Not even sub 8 what a noooooob. Nice job anyway though.



yeah i didn't even get a sub8 single

tyvm


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 6, 2016)

improvin' at pyra: Some 2's, quite a lot of 3's  5' and 6's are getting less, so that's cool

4.57 ao50
4.79 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-6
avg of 100: 4.76

Time List:
1. 3.54 L R' B L' U R B' U' r u 
2. 6.12 U R' L' R' B U B L l r' b' u 
3. (7.39) U' L R' U R' L' R U l b u 
4. 5.17 U' L' B U R L' U B l' r' b u' 
5. 3.49 B L R' B' R B' L B' b u' 
6. 6.43 U' B' R' U' L U' B' L' l' r' b' u' 
7. 5.41 U R' U' B' L R' L U' l' r b u' 
8. 3.56 U R L U' R' B R L' l' r' 
9. 7.11 U B R' U' B' L U R' l r b' u 
10. 5.94 U' R' L R' U' B' U' R' r' 
11. 3.52 R B U' L' B' L B' R' r' b' 
12. 6.28 U R' U' L R U L' U R l 
13. (8.67) L' U R L' R B L' R l' b u 
14. (2.64) U B R' B U L' U' B' l r' u' 
15. 3.38 U' L U' L' B' R' B' L R l u' 
16. 3.74 L' U R' L R' L' R L r b u' 
17. 3.72 U L R B' R L U R' r' b u 
18. 4.72 R' B R U B U' L U' b' u 
19. 5.50 U' B' U R' L R B' R b 
20. (2.59) U' L B R' L' R B U' r b 
21. 4.28 U' R U L' B' U' R U' l' r b u 
22. 6.27 B' L R B' L' R' L U r 
23. 6.19 U B L U' B L' B L' l b' u 
24. (10.21) R' U R U B L' R U' l r' b' u' 
25. 5.26 U L U' B' R L' B R' L l' r b' u' 
26. 4.68 L' U L' B' R B' R L' r' 
27. 6.47 U R U B L' U R' L l r' 
28. 5.72 U R L U R' B' U' R l' b' 
29. 4.14 R L B' L' R B L' B l r' 
30. (2.92) U L' R U L' U R' L' R' r u 
31. 4.64 U L' U R B L' U' R B' l r' b 
32. 6.62 L' R' U' L' B' R L U r b' u 
33. 5.91 U B R L B U' L B l r' b' u 
34. 3.13 U R' L' U L B' L R' l r' b 
35. 4.91 R B' R L U B' R' B' r b u 
36. (7.44) U' R' U' B L' R L U' l r' b' u 
37. 4.81 U B R L B L' B R U' r' b' u' 
38. 5.26 R' U B' U L' B L' R l u' 
39. 4.71 U' R U B' R L' R' B l' r' b' u' 
40. 3.40 U R' L U' B L R B' u' 
41. 5.61 U L' R U' L B' L U' L l' b 
42. 5.91 U' L R L U' B L B' l' r' b' u 
43. (2.66) U R' L' U' L' B' R U B' l 
44. 3.07 U L' R' L' B L' B' R' l' r b' 
45. 4.60 B L B' U R' L' B L' b' u' 
46. 4.08 U' R U R U L' U L' r' u 
47. 5.03 U' L B' U R B' R' L B' l b' u 
48. 5.45 L U' R L B L' B R' l' 
49. 5.67 B R L' U R U' L' R' u' 
50. 3.64 U R U' R B R U L' r b u' 
51. 5.85 U R' U L R U' B L' U l' r b' 
52. 5.19 B' R' U R B L' U R l b' u 
53. 3.13 U L' U R' B U L R' L l' r b' u 
54. 5.46 L U' R' L' U' R' U' R l r b 
55. 3.82 L R' B R' U R' B L' R b u 
56. 3.78 U R U R' B' L' R' B l b' u 
57. 6.47 U L' U' R' B R L' B l r b' u' 
58. (2.61) L' U' B' L' R' B' R L' l' 
59. 3.22 L B' U' L B U B' L' 
60. 6.38 U R U L' R B' L' B l b' u 
61. 5.45 U R' L R U L' B U' l b' u' 
62. 4.97 L' R' U B U R' L B' l r' b' u 
63. 3.80 U L' B' U B' L R L b u' 
64. 4.67 U L R L' U B' U R' l' r' b u' 
65. 5.88 L B' L' R U' B' R B' l r b u' 
66. 3.89 L' U L B' R' L' B R' l r' 
67. 4.07 U L' R B R' L' R' B l' u 
68. 3.73 R B' L R B' R U' R l' b u 
69. 5.24 U L' U R' U' L R' L' b' u 
70. 5.83 U R B' L' R U' B U L' l r' b 
71. 3.99 U L' U B R' L R B r' u 
72. 3.42 R B R' U' B U L' U' l' r b u' 
73. 3.97 L R' L' B R' U' B U l b' u 
74. 4.57 B L' U' L' B R U' L l b u' 
75. 5.73 U B' U' R' L B R' L B' r u 
76. 4.17 U' L' B U' L' R L' B' L l' b' u' 
77. 5.19 U R L' R' B' R' L R' l r' b 
78. 4.89 U' B L B' L B L' R l r' b' 
79. 3.32 U R B' R U' L U B' l' u 
80. (8.72) U R U' L R' B U' R' B r u' 
81. 5.15 U L U B' R' L R U' l' r' 
82. 3.92 B' R L U L B U B' l 
83. 5.64 R' B' R' U B' U' R' L l' r b' u 
84. 4.16 L U' B' R B R L' R u' 
85. 3.40 U' L' R' B U L' R B r u 
86. 3.90 U L' B R U L' U' R l 
87. 4.23 B U' B R' U B R' L l' r b u' 
88. 5.56 R' U' B' R U' B' L B l r' b' u 
89. 4.89 L U' L R U B' L U' R' r' u' 
90. 6.12 U B L' R U' L U B' l r' b' u' 
91. 3.94 U R B' L' R U' B U' L' r' b u' 
92. 4.56 U L R' L' B R B L r 
93. 4.19 L U R' L R U R' U r' u 
94. 4.02 U L' B U' L B' U' L' U l b u 
95. 3.97 U' R L' R L' R' U L l r' 
96. 5.73 U R' U' B' U R' B U' B' l r u' 
97. 5.13 L R' U R' L U R L r b' u' 
98. 4.64 U R' U' L' B U R U l b 
99. 3.45 L' U B R' B' L U' B r' u 
100. 4.03 U R B U L R U R U l'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2016)

Finally learnt full cll


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 6, 2016)

Lolwut #2 consistency
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1340/events/1/rounds/2/results


----------



## Cale S (Mar 6, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Lolwut #2 consistency
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1340/events/1/rounds/2/results



single only 0.01 faster than average, if only those were his pb's...


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 6, 2016)

Cale S said:


> single only 0.01 faster than average, if only those were his pb's...



he must've been annoyed his timer stop wasn't 0.01 faster on the first and last solves...


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 6, 2016)

I kept my PB streak going at 16/16 comps with 8 new PBs, including 4 overall PBs in 6x6 and 7x7. Actually got my first ever sub-3 at 6x6, and sub-5 at 7x7, and improved my official average at 7x7 by over a minute. Pretty good day for me at big cubes.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 6, 2016)

22.05 pb with Beginners method /LBL with NewIsland Lighting


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 6, 2016)

pyra PB's

single: 1.840 U L R L' U' B' R B l' r u'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-6
avg of 5: 3.573

Time List:
1. (5.680) U L' R U' B L' B U' R l b u 
2. 3.250 U' L' U' B' U R L' U B l r b' u 
3. 3.660 U' L R L' B R' U' R' l 
4. (3.130) U R' B U' R L' B U B l' r 
5. 3.810 L' U B' U' L B' U B' b'


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 6, 2016)

YAAAAAAAAAY SQUAN PB AVG5
(16.10), 18.54, (24.99), 18.11, 16.60 = 17.75
2nd solve had parity
e: 20.13 PB avg12, not even sub20 bj


----------



## Chree (Mar 6, 2016)

4 podiums at PDX Alpha 2016.

3rd in 5x5, with 1:30.42. 10 second improvement since the last comp.
2nd in 7x7, with 4:42.07. 1 second improvement. Heh.
2nd in FMC, tied Aaron Loprete with 41. Low turnout FTW.
And came 1st in 6x6 with 2:56.07. Redemption achieved since DNFing myself out of Keep Portland Weird 2015. Was very excited  thanks to Kit for the nerve breaker.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 7, 2016)

Added VLS to algdb.net


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 7, 2016)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Added VLS to algdb.net



My god einstein your so lazY 
Im sure this will be well received in the community.
Accomplisment: PB AVG OF 5.

10.832, 9.169, 9.482, 10.768, 11.489 =10.36 AVG OF 5. both 9s didn't even feel fast.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 7, 2016)

!!!
Came back to my avg and rolled it to MY FIRST SUB 10 AVG OF 5!
9.169, 9.482, 10.768, 11.489, 9.163 =9.806!

E: FIRST SUB 11 AVG OF 12 
9.169, 9.482, 10.768, 11.489, (9.163), 11.729, (14.496), 11.809, 10.713, 11.665, 12.993, 9.656= 10.947 AVG OF 12!!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 7, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> !!!
> Came back to my avg and rolled it to MY FIRST SUB 10 AVG OF 5!
> 9.169, 9.482, 10.768, 11.489, 9.163 =9.806!
> 
> ...



Very nice! Hoping to see some NZ NR's from you within the next few months


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 7, 2016)

Sub 20 Squan Ao12
*19.82*
24.48, 24.82, 18.39, (30.33), 22.27, 19.45, 16.11, 17.87, 19.95, (15.94), 18.45, 16.41
solves 7-11 are a 17.48 Ao5, also first pure sub-20 Ao5.
23.59 Ao100 too


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 7, 2016)

7.691 3x3 average of 12.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 7, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.691 3x3 average of 12.



How many 1LLL


----------



## RhysC (Mar 7, 2016)

9.39 clock single lolwut

also a nice 13 avg12 as well


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 7, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> !!!
> Came back to my avg and rolled it to MY FIRST SUB 10 AVG OF 5!
> 9.169, 9.482, 10.768, 11.489, 9.163 =9.806!
> 
> ...



Nice, man!
I remember when you first showed up with your quest to get full ZBLL, I was like, yeah come back when you've actually done it 
But seriously, major GJ to you and get rid of those ish's in your sig!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 7, 2016)

hmmm decent i guess


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-7
avg of 500: 14.69

Time List:
1. 11.69 U F L2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B' L' B2 F R2 U R' B' D' U 
2. (18.88) R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' R2 U L2 B2 F D U2 
3. 16.11 R U2 B2 L F2 L B2 D2 R U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B L2 R' F R D 
4. 12.64 L2 B U2 B D2 F L2 F R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R F' D' B2 F U' R2 
5. 13.88 U2 R2 D2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 R2 F' L B2 U R2 B2 F2 R D' B 
6. 17.74 D2 F2 U F U2 R2 F L' U2 R' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 F2 D2 
7. 13.68 F D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F R2 D' L' U' L2 U' F U B R' B2 
8. 12.17 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 B' D' B L R' D' F' 
9. 13.38 L D2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D L2 U L F2 U L D' B D' U' 
10. 12.27 F B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 U F' D2 B U2 R' 
11. (18.49) L U' B2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 L' B D' F R' F' U' L' F 
12. (10.00) B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F' D' F2 R' B D2 L' F' D' U B2 
13. 14.40 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L D U2 L F U R B F2 D2 U' 
14. 16.70 F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B U B2 L F L2 B' D L' F 
15. 11.63 U' D2 L2 F U' B R' L2 F' L' R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B2 L2 
16. 17.68 U2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R F2 R D2 R' D F2 R B U L R F R2 
17. 15.03 L' B' U R U2 F2 R2 D' F' U' L2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 D B2 R2 
18. 15.04 R2 D F R L U' L' B U' L R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 
19. 16.89 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F' D L2 U B D2 F U' L' B2 D 
20. 15.12 R' D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 R' B' U R D' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R 
21. 14.71 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 R' D R B U' L B R D L2 U2 
22. 15.79 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 B' L F D U2 F' D F2 L 
23. 14.76 D2 L2 B' F' R2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L D2 L D F' L2 B' R' B2 U 
24. 14.62 U R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R D R' B D2 L' D2 B' F 
25. 12.55 F' U D' L2 B R2 U D2 L U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 
26. 15.35 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' D' B F U L' D U2 B' R' B2 
27. 15.69 R' D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L U' B' L2 F L' D2 F U2 
28. 14.46 F' U B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U2 L B2 F U R U F L D' 
29. 15.76 L D' R2 F' R' B' L F U D2 B R2 U2 D2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B 
30. (10.17) R' F2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B L2 R D U' L2 B' R' D' 
31. 15.80 D' U2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 F' R B' D2 B2 U' 
32. 12.86 F' D' B D2 L2 U L2 U' L F2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B 
33. 14.41 F' U2 B R D2 B2 D R2 D' B' R2 F U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 
34. 15.12 F2 L2 U2 B' R' U' R2 F D F U L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D 
35. 13.82 R D2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 B L' D2 F2 D F R' U R' B2 
36. 14.47 D' L2 U B2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 F D2 U R D' B' L 
37. 13.42 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B' D B L B' F' L U2 L R 
38. 16.57 L2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B D2 L' U F' R2 B' R' B2 U2 
39. 13.90 B U F2 L2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R F D L2 F' U2 R U2 
40. 12.63 D F D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U R' D' B R D2 F' L R' 
41. 14.45 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U' L' F L R' F2 D2 F' U2 R2 
42. 15.01 D' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 L' U F' R' B' R' B2 L F' 
43. 16.64 B U2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' F' U B2 L2 U B2 R' B' 
44. 11.96 U' L2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 D2 F D2 L' B' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 
45. 12.72 B2 R2 L B2 L U' R F U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 F' 
46. 12.13 L2 U' B2 L F' R F2 L B2 U' F2 L2 U D2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 
47. 13.23 L' U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R F R B2 U2 R2 B U R' 
48. 12.50 F D B2 D B2 R' F2 B U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R' 
49. 14.58 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R U B D2 L2 R F L2 D' B 
50. (18.25) L' D B2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U F D L' D2 B L' D2 R B2 
51. 12.58 U2 L2 F D2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R D' L2 U F2 R B' L2 U L 
52. (18.79) F' U2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 B2 D B L F2 D U' B2 F U R 
53. 15.46 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' L F' U R B L' U' R U2 
54. 14.88 L F2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 B' L U B' U B D U R U' 
55. 16.34 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' B' U L2 F L2 R F' D2 L' B' 
56. 14.65 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D U' F2 L2 U' B' R B' F' U L' D2 F' U2 F 
57. (19.79) R2 D B R' D2 B' L' F2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 B2 
58. 13.01 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' R' D U' L F' D L' F 
59. 15.23 F U F L' D' B' U2 D' R F L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 
60. 12.55 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 L' D' R F' L' B' F R2 U L R2 
61. 13.20 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R F2 L' U2 R2 B' R U' F' L2 R D F' L' B2 
62. 12.63 R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D U2 L D' U B' D2 L2 R B' F R F2 
63. 14.17 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 F' R' F2 R2 B L' F U B' 
64. 12.48 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L F' L D2 L' B2 U' L F2 L' 
65. 15.00 B2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 B R B2 U' B L D' F' D L2 D' 
66. 14.62 D' B L2 D2 B' D2 B' F R2 D2 F L' D F2 L' F' R' B F U' 
67. (18.28) U' L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 R' F2 D B L2 R' F R' B2 U2 
68. 16.42 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D B D2 L' D U B2 F' L D2 
69. 14.46 L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' F2 D' F R D' F2 U' B' 
70. 16.19 D2 F2 R2 U' D B' R' U' F' B2 L' U2 R U2 F2 B2 R L D2 R 
71. 15.24 D2 F D2 R' D' R2 L' B U' R2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2 B' 
72. 15.83 U2 L F2 L2 B R D' L F' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L' 
73. 16.07 U' R2 B2 L D2 F' U2 B2 D R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 D2 B 
74. 13.80 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L B' D F2 D' R' B' U F U2 
75. 17.45 U' R D' F R' U2 L' D' L U2 D2 L B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' B2 
76. 15.86 R2 F U R2 F R2 U' B2 L D2 R2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 
77. 16.35 B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L' R' B' D' B2 R2 D R' U2 
78. (10.21) B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 R' D2 U' F2 D' L' F L2 
79. 12.90 U' R F2 L U' D' F D' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 U' 
80. 13.57 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B L D' U2 F2 L' D B R' F' 
81. 13.68 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L' D R' F R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2 L 
82. 12.75 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 F U' F' R D B L' R2 F R' 
83. (18.56) D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F U B' F L' R2 D' L' F' R' 
84. 14.83 R2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F' L R' F' D U2 L R2 
85. 13.58 U' F2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B L' F R D2 L' D L' D' R 
86. 18.14 F L' U' R' B' U2 F' R' B2 U' R2 U D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B' 
87. (18.28) F L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D U R2 B2 R2 L F' R2 U2 F' L' D' F' L2 
88. (9.46) B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B U' R D L' D' R2 
89. 13.41 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U' B' R' B2 U R' B' L U' B' D' 
90. 17.82 U2 B L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 D' R B' R D' F L B2 U2 
91. 14.08 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F D' L2 D R B F D 
92. 12.12 D U2 F U2 B D2 F U2 B2 U2 R U F L D2 R' B' U' R 
93. 15.02 U2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' D' F2 R B' U' B U2 B2 U' 
94. 14.35 F' L' U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 L' U L' D' L' U2 F' R B 
95. 15.11 L' U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 R' D B2 L2 F' D' F R2 B2 
96. 17.12 B2 D' F U L' D R' B F2 D2 L U2 R' L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 B 
97. 15.68 D2 F2 R2 F' R U' D' F U F R2 B D2 F D2 B2 R2 F' D2 
98. 16.95 U F2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F' D' L R2 F U' L' F2 D2 R 
99. 14.36 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 L U2 L F D' F L2 F' L' B2 
100. 16.86 F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L' F U2 B' L B2 U' B2 D' B2 
101. 17.35 D2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F R' D B' F R' F' U B2 D F' 
102. 16.22 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' B L2 U2 L B2 R2 D L U2 B2 
103. 14.66 B' L' D2 L D' R L2 U F U L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U 
104. 13.69 U' L2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 F' U L B2 U2 L' R2 F R B2 
105. 16.89 F2 L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D L B2 L2 B D U R F U 
106. 15.12 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' L' F U F2 L2 D2 U' F D' R' 
107. 17.29 R' D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 F D F2 R' U F2 L' F2 U' 
108. 12.88 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' R' D R F D2 F D B' R' 
109. 13.30 F B' L U' B' D R' D L D L2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 
110. 13.72 D' L F2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D' B L2 D R2 D2 B2 D' 
111. 12.41 F U2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F' U L U F2 U L2 F L U2 R' 
112. 14.24 R2 U L2 B2 D U R2 F2 R2 U L' D2 F R2 U R' D' R F2 
113. 15.72 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F U2 R D' U L2 R' D2 B' U' 
114. 15.22 D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 L' R U B D R U B' D2 L' D2 F 
115. 13.65 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B' L' F L2 F' R U L D' U2 
116. 13.53 L' F2 U2 L R F2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 D B' U' R' F D F U' B' L 
117. 12.96 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' B L2 R U2 R F' D2 B2 R D' 
118. 14.46 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R D2 F2 R' U2 B D' B U' L' 
119. 17.34 F L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 B' U2 R2 L' F' R' U' B L' D2 F' U' B 
120. 12.17 R' D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' D2 F' L' F2 L2 U' 
121. 13.83 R' F2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 D2 L D B2 U' L2 F D2 B' L' D' B2 
122. 12.90 U B' F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 B' R2 B R2 U' B L' D L D' B U' 
123. 16.23 D R' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 F2 D' F D' L R2 D2 F' R2 
124. 16.20 U2 B2 D2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B' U B' R' D L U' B2 R' B R 
125. 16.47 F R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U2 R B' L' U' B L F' U R' 
126. 13.96 F' L2 D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 R2 L U B2 R D' L D U2 R' F' 
127. 17.11 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 B' L' B' R D2 R2 F 
128. (18.30) F' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' U B' R U' L2 F' U' B D F 
129. 16.08 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' B F D U L' R2 U B' L' 
130. 13.20 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 F D' R D' R2 B L D' F D' 
131. 14.83 D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L R U2 F' D U' F' U2 B' L F 
132. 15.11 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 B' U2 R D F D2 F L R' U2 
133. 14.21 L R U2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F' D' U' R F2 D F2 U2 F2 
134. 14.44 D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 F D2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 D U2 
135. 16.42 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D L' F' U' L B2 R D2 U L' F' 
136. 15.95 B2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B U L B' L2 R' 
137. 15.45 R B R2 D' F' B2 R U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D 
138. 15.62 B U L2 U R2 U R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 B' R' B' F' D F D' F L2 
139. 14.80 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 F D B2 D B2 U' F U2 R' 
140. 17.70 R' D R' F' L' B U2 L' D U2 F' D2 B' L2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U' 
141. (10.44) D' U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 L' R F' U R2 B D U2 F L2 
142. 15.52 D2 R2 F2 L U2 L' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R F' R2 D2 B' L' F2 
143. 15.91 U F2 L D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F R F' D' L D F2 L' 
144. 14.01 U' F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 F' R' U F' L U B' R2 
145. 12.28 R' L' F' R2 D' R' F' R2 D2 L' U2 R U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D 
146. 13.13 L D R2 D' R D F2 D2 R F L2 B' L2 F D2 F B' R2 
147. 15.81 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 U2 R' B2 D2 F U L' B R' U B 
148. 15.93 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' U F2 U L' D R' B L' B' F' L B L 
149. 16.97 L' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F U2 F2 L' B' D B2 R' B 
150. 15.39 L' F2 R F2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U B D' F' D L' R' F' L 
151. 11.96 R' D R2 U L2 R2 U B2 D U2 F2 D' F' L D R B' F U L' R' 
152. 14.29 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R B2 R D2 U L F' D2 B' L' R2 D' B' 
153. 14.56 B U2 F D2 F L2 B R2 D2 L2 B D' R F' U' R' F2 U' L2 R F 
154. 13.22 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' R' F' L U R' B' R B D2 
155. 16.26 B D2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 F U' L' D B2 L U L B' U2 R' 
156. 14.18 F2 B' L2 U R B U L F D' B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 
157. 14.21 L B2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' D' B2 L2 F' R B2 L' D' 
158. 17.49 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U' B' U' L' D' R U2 B L2 U L2 
159. 14.89 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F D' F2 D R' U2 L' R' F 
160. 18.21 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R U2 B2 U F' R' B D' F2 U B 
161. 13.88 U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 L D2 R' B2 R' D B D' F' L U B' D B2 D' 
162. 15.24 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F L U2 B U B2 D2 L2 D U2 
163. 15.41 B' D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D U' R2 U' F' R' U2 L R' F' R U 
164. 13.14 F2 L' D' R2 U2 L2 U F B L R2 F' B' L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 
165. 16.42 F B' R U' D F R' B2 L' F R B2 U2 D2 L' B2 L D2 L2 U2 L2 
166. 13.64 L B' D2 B R2 D L' D2 R D2 B' D2 B R2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 
167. (18.63) F2 U' R B' L B2 L' U L U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F 
168. 14.98 U F D' B2 L2 D' R' B' D F U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 
169. 12.96 D' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F U2 R' U B2 L U L2 D L B' 
170. 16.84 U2 B2 R D2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F U2 L U' B2 D' L D R D2 
171. 12.66 B2 L2 D L2 D U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B L' B2 R' D L' F2 U2 R2 D2 
172. 16.48 U' F' R2 F R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F D' F2 L2 B R U2 B2 
173. 17.78 F L' D' F R2 B D2 B U B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L' 
174. 14.35 F' U F' R F2 B' U F2 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 D L2 U' R 
175. 14.07 B U' F2 R D2 F' U' B D' L U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 
176. 12.55 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' F' L2 D2 F2 U2 L U' B' D 
177. 17.27 R U B' U' L' F R' L D U2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 R' B2 D2 
178. 17.60 U' R' B2 U F' R' B L' D' L D2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 B2 
179. 15.26 L' F2 R F2 R D2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D' R U B F L U2 B' U' 
180. 17.53 D' B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R' B D2 F2 R' B2 F L' B U 
181. 14.51 F D2 R B2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F' D2 F U2 F' U B' F2 
182. 12.23 L2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 D U2 L2 B2 L B' U2 R' D' L2 F D2 B' F 
183. 13.68 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R F L2 D L D' R' B U L2 
184. 11.84 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 L2 B R' B' D' B F' D B2 L2 F 
185. 13.74 D B U2 L2 B2 F' R2 B U2 F L2 U F U B2 L' U2 B' F' 
186. 13.68 F' D' R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U L2 B2 L' B' R D' U' B2 R2 U2 
187. 12.44 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B L2 U2 F D U F L2 F R D F' D B 
188. 16.07 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F' U' F2 L U L2 B U2 F' R2 
189. 14.36 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' F' U' B U B D R' B2 R2 
190. 16.03 D L F' B D2 L U R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 B 
191. 15.96 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D U B2 L2 D2 B D R F L' U B' F2 D L2 
192. 12.35 L2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 R D R' B2 U B2 F2 L' U' R2 
193. 14.93 B' D2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' B' L' D' L2 D' L F2 D2 
194. (18.26) D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 B L D2 R' U' B2 F L F R2 
195. 13.24 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R D2 F' L2 F2 R' D U F' L2 R' U' 
196. 14.60 L B2 D' B2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 U B R' B R B D' U2 B2 
197. 16.92 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 B' D F' L2 B L2 F' R' F2 D 
198. 15.35 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 U F D' L B F' U2 B' L D U' 
199. 12.17 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 L D' F2 L' R2 F L2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F R' 
200. 15.75 L D2 F2 R' U2 R U2 L D2 L U2 F' U L2 R' U B2 R B' R' 
201. 14.38 F B2 R D' F2 L' F2 U' F U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 B2 
202. 12.29 R U D R2 F B2 U L' B D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 R' 
203. 14.04 D F' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L' U' R' F D2 F2 
204. 15.46 D2 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' D' R U F2 D2 F D' R2 F' 
205. 13.45 U2 B' D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' R' B' F' U' B L' R D U' 
206. 18.12 U B D2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 F D2 L2 U' B2 D' F' L R U2 B D2 
207. 15.34 R' F2 L2 D B' D F2 R' U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' D2 L2 F2 U F2 B 
208. 15.12 B' R' D R F U F' R F D L2 D B2 U D2 F2 B2 L2 D L' 
209. 15.29 D L' B2 R2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 L F2 L' F D B' U L' U2 B2 F' D 
210. 16.27 U B D F B' L2 D R' B' U2 B D2 B' R2 F D2 F L2 F 
211. 11.71 F' L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R D2 L' D' F R D2 F D 
212. 13.95 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 L' D B R2 F U R' F R2 
213. 14.74 L2 D2 L' B2 L R B2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' F' U' L' R D R2 
214. 15.64 D2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F' U' R' B2 R' B' U2 R D' U' L' 
215. 16.63 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B F D2 B' R2 F2 R B D R2 F D' L D2 B R2 
216. 16.55 U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 R U2 D F U L' R B2 U' R' U 
217. 15.64 L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B' D2 B' F' L R' U' L B2 R B' R' U2 
218. 15.81 U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L' B D B F L R' U' L' R' 
219. 14.78 R' B R' B U B2 R' D' F2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 U' 
220. 13.27 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R D2 F2 L2 U' F' 
221. 12.25 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D L B2 R D U' R2 F' L' U2 F2 
222. 12.63 B L2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F L U' L B R B2 F' R2 
223. (19.61) F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' D' B' U B' D' U L D 
224. 11.93 D2 B R F' B2 R2 D' L D' U2 R L2 F2 U2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 
225. 11.90 D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 F' R' U' R2 D2 F D B D U 
226. 13.58 R2 B' D' F R L2 F L' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 L' 
227. 15.54 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 F U2 L U' R' U B L' F R' 
228. 14.35 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F U L U' R' B R2 D U2 R 
229. 14.90 D B2 D F2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D2 L' F' L2 R D2 U B D' L2 R 
230. 14.08 R U' R U' D' B2 U2 F U L B U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 
231. 17.85 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' U' B' L' F L D' R D' 
232. (10.66) R F' U' D F2 L' F U2 D' R F U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 
233. 13.67 D R B2 D F2 B U D B L' R2 U2 B D2 F R2 B D2 L2 B' R2 
234. 15.50 U' D' L' D L2 U2 L' F U B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L 
235. 13.80 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B' R' U' L' U' B2 U B' F U 
236. 17.68 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F R2 B' U2 D' R' D' L F' D L' U F' R2 
237. 13.71 L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F R' D U L' F D' B2 U' B' 
238. (9.28) U' R' B U' F' R' B R' L2 U2 F R2 F' B2 U2 B' D2 L 
239. 14.75 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 F' R2 D B R2 B' F2 L2 R' 
240. 13.78 U2 B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 U F R2 D F' D' 
241. 17.09 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 R' F2 R2 D' U L D' B R U2 
242. 12.08 R U L2 D B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' U L' B' F2 U' B R' B2 
243. 13.44 D F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R B2 L' U2 B2 F' R D' B2 U2 
244. 12.57 R' U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D R U' R2 F L2 B' L' D' R 
245. 16.53 F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 R B U B L2 U R U2 L' 
246. 12.97 R' L2 B' U' D2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U R 
247. 14.61 B2 F' L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F R D' F2 L B D B2 R' D F2 
248. 13.24 D' R2 U' L' F2 B U' F U B2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 
249. (11.13) R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 F' R B2 L' R2 B' D U F R2 B2 
250. 14.78 R2 U' B2 D' U L2 U F2 U2 B R' D B U2 L2 F L' R U 
251. 13.86 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U F' D B' L' D B2 F' U F U2 
252. 17.24 B D U R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U F2 U2 B' R' B2 L' F' U2 B2 U 
253. 17.99 B2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 B' L2 F' L' D' R' D' U' R2 B2 L' B' R' 
254. (11.56) F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 L B F D R' U' B2 D' L2 B' U 
255. 16.83 U R2 D2 L' B D' B2 R F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2 R' 
256. 14.55 F2 D R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 L2 B L' R B2 R B' D U' L' B' 
257. 13.78 L' B2 D' F B' U B2 R L2 F L D2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' 
258. 14.11 U2 L' F' U2 D' R2 U2 B' U' F D2 F' U2 D2 R2 B L2 B 
259. 14.56 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U L U L2 F' L F' U' B D' L' 
260. 16.35 U2 L D' R2 B D2 F' D2 L' U D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D F2 B2 U' R2 
261. 14.11 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F' R' F2 D2 L2 B R B2 D' 
262. 13.15 B' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R F2 U B R U2 R2 D B 
263. 14.03 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U2 F L' F D' R D' F' D' L' U2 
264. 16.44 U' D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 B R2 D L U2 F U' R F' R D2 
265. 13.61 F U2 B U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R' B2 L' D B L D' L2 B U 
266. 12.46 R U L D B' U2 B' U F' L R2 F' U2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 
267. 16.09 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B D2 F L' B2 D' B2 R F' R 
268. 15.32 F U2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' L R F U B' L' U' R' F2 
269. 14.78 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L' D B L B2 U2 R2 F' L' R' 
270. 14.19 U' F U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' B' U' R2 D2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' 
271. 15.51 D' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 F' L' U' R U F2 L' U' B2 
272. 14.19 D F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L B L U F D L2 B2 R2 B2 
273. 15.12 L' D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 U' F2 R B L U B' L2 R2 
274. 16.45 B2 R' U D2 L2 D B2 R' D' B2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' L2 U2 
275. 16.48 B U L2 F2 U L2 R2 U R2 U L2 R2 F L2 F R B' L2 D B2 F 
276. 13.30 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L F L' D B' L R U' B R 
277. 13.04 B2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L' F R' F R' B L2 R' B D' 
278. (18.66) R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 D2 F' L2 B R2 D' R U R D2 L D' B R U 
279. 13.11 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D U B2 U' F2 R D L R' U B' D' L R2 D 
280. 14.76 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 D L2 U' F D2 L R D B R2 
281. 13.73 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F' D' R B2 F' L2 D U' 
282. (11.52) D' B2 L D2 L D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L F2 D' F R' U L' F D' B' D' 
283. 13.32 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L' D' U' F2 R F' L' D U F 
284. (11.47) F L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U2 L F' D B2 L B U' R' 
285. 13.83 D U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 F L' D2 L U F D' R D' B 
286. 17.67 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' R' F D B U L2 U R2 F 
287. 12.67 U2 F2 L B R2 U' B' U2 R2 D2 R' D2 L D2 L2 U2 D2 R' D' 
288. 16.12 B L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F' U2 R' D B2 L' U R' F' R2 D' B' 
289. 14.94 B L2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 U R' B2 D L2 U R' B L2 B' 
290. 15.29 R2 F2 B2 L D F U' D B' L F2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 
291. 12.63 F' U2 R' D' R' F2 L D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 D' 
292. 12.24 U' F2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F' R B2 D' F R U' R D B 
293. 15.86 L2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 D' R' D2 F' U R' F2 U B 
294. 15.21 R2 D' R' B R2 U D2 B D L' B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 
295. 14.23 B U2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 R' F' D' F' U B L2 D' L' 
296. 14.44 D' B D2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B D2 R U R' D R2 B' L R2 D 
297. 16.00 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 U' B D F' L' D' B2 U2 B' F 
298. 11.97 B' R2 D2 L' U F2 U2 D' B U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 
299. 17.84 F D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 R' F L' R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' 
300. (18.66) B' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 B R' D2 B2 U L2 B2 F' R 
301. 16.08 L' F B' U' B2 U' R' U L R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D' 
302. 13.31 U2 F' R2 B' F' U2 L2 F R2 F D B R' U R2 D L' U' F' D 
303. 17.45 B2 F2 R D2 R U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' U R' B2 L' B F D2 L R2 
304. 15.34 D R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U L' F D2 B' U' F2 D' L' F' L' 
305. 12.19 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 F U' B D2 L' B U2 R2 D' R 
306. 13.70 F2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 D U F2 U2 F' D' L R2 D U B D L D 
307. 17.30 B U2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 R U2 L' D2 F D F' R2 D U B' F2 
308. 16.99 B2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 B' F D2 U2 F2 R' D F L2 F D2 B L R' U' 
309. (18.35) F' L2 U F2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 L U' R U' B F' U2 L 
310. 12.20 B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U L B U2 F U R' B2 R2 B' 
311. 14.05 R F2 R B2 L D2 R D2 R F2 U B D' F' U R D' R2 B2 F 
312. 14.31 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D U' F' L' U' R' B L R2 B R' F' 
313. 17.11 B U L' B D2 F' R' D B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B U2 R 
314. 12.85 U' D' B' U' R' B D2 R' B' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D 
315. (11.22) B' R D2 F' B2 D2 R D B' D2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 
316. 12.48 F L2 U F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 B' R D' B' U2 R B L' D' 
317. 13.35 D B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D R' D' U2 R2 B L F2 U 
318. (18.30) U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 D L' B2 U B2 U B D2 F R' B 
319. (10.81) U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 R2 D' L' D' B2 R2 D2 L B' U2 R 
320. (19.40) L U2 B' U2 L' U' R F' D' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 F' U2 B' R2 
321. 13.56 B2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 F D2 L2 B' L' F' L2 B2 R2 U' R' D R2 F2 
322. (18.40) U' L D2 F' R L' U' L B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D' B 
323. 15.29 L' U2 B2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L' B' D' B L F2 D2 B F U 
324. 13.99 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U B R2 D R' U2 F2 L2 F' L' B2 
325. 13.76 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L' F' U' B2 L' D L B2 U' 
326. 13.15 D' B' D2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F L2 D2 L' U' F D B L' U2 L F2 
327. 12.76 U' B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F D F2 L' R2 D R2 F2 L' U' 
328. 16.62 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D F' U' L2 B' R U' B2 R2 B' R' 
329. 17.64 B R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' B' U B2 L' D2 U' 
330. 14.56 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 R' F2 R' B F' L' D2 B F D F2 U' B' 
331. 12.54 U2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 F D2 B' D' R F2 D2 B' R2 D R U' 
332. 13.52 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R B2 R' U2 F2 B R U' L2 D' F' D B U' 
333. 15.23 L' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 D' L' R2 U' L' F' U 
334. (10.93) L D2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' F U L2 R B2 F2 D2 F 
335. (18.55) U2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 D' B L' U B' R' F' D' B2 
336. 12.89 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 U' L' U F L2 F2 L B' D' U 
337. 13.63 F' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' L' F2 U' R' B D L U B' 
338. 13.61 F' U' D R' F2 U F' R U2 F2 U2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 L' 
339. 12.23 R' D' F2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D B U R2 B L F L' D U2 
340. 15.79 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' R' U R2 F2 D L' U2 R D2 U2 
341. (10.92) B2 F U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L R' F2 L' F L U2 B2 D B D R 
342. 15.06 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D' L2 F2 R' B' L' D' F D L2 B2 U' R2 
343. 15.65 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F' R D2 R2 D B D' U L' D 
344. 16.68 U2 L D2 L B L D R' U2 F B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U 
345. 14.91+ L' U F D' F' L F' R F' U D B2 U D2 L2 F2 L2 D' 
346. 15.95 R F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 F' L' F' U' B' R U F' D' R' 
347. 15.08 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 L U' R2 D2 B' D U B2 L2 
348. 15.16 R' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L' B R F2 L U2 B2 F R2 
349. 15.71 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 R F2 D2 L2 F' U F2 D F' D2 B' R2 U2 R' 
350. 13.97 R U' R2 F L' U' R' U R2 B' F2 U2 F2 R' L' D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 
351. 13.85 R' D' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F' D' R F2 D B2 R F 
352. 15.32 L D2 U2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 R B2 R D U R B2 R2 U' R F D 
353. 15.03 B' L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L' R' F' D2 B2 U' F' D U R' 
354. 12.61 R2 L' B' U B' D' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F' 
355. 16.17 B D B2 R' F' U F2 B D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' 
356. 12.70 F U' R D' R' B' U2 R2 D2 L F' U2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F2 
357. 15.68 D U2 B U2 B' F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 R' F' D2 B2 D F' D2 U2 R' 
358. 15.44 U' F D' B L' U F L U' R' B U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 
359. 14.28 D' R' D B U L' D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R U2 
360. 14.37 R F' L' F U2 F' B2 R2 L F2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D 
361. 13.95 F2 D2 L2 D R2 D' U' B2 L2 U' F L U' L U2 R D U' L' R' 
362. 15.25 L D2 U2 L B2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 B' U L2 D' L D2 R2 B2 D2 B 
363. 17.49 B2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 F' R' D L R U' B2 L U B' D 
364. 15.80 R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 U L2 D2 R F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D R2 F 
365. 15.41 F' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B' L2 B2 R' U2 R' F D R' 
366. 15.61 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F' D2 R2 U' R' D B2 D2 L' F R' 
367. 15.64 U D B L' U F R U' F' D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' L' B 
368. 14.04 R D2 L F2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 B' L B D2 U' F L B' R 
369. 14.00 F' L2 U' L2 B D' R2 U' B2 L F2 B' L2 B L2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F 
370. 13.72 B' R2 B' R2 L F' R U' L' D2 F2 D2 L D2 R D2 R' D2 R2 U 
371. 15.64 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 D B U2 L' R U' R' D R' F' 
372. (18.80) F B' D F' L' U F' B' L' F R2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D 
373. 14.00 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F L D R2 D R F' L2 B2 R' 
374. 13.16 F' D2 F2 U D' F2 L' U' B' U' D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 L2 
375. (18.88) U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' U2 B D' U2 L' R2 B' L U' 
376. 12.65 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 D' U2 L' F2 D2 B U' F' L' U L2 F 
377. (11.56) F' L2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L B U B' R2 F L R' D2 
378. 15.03 U F' D2 B' D L2 D2 F2 L U D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D B 
379. 14.67 U2 F B' R2 D2 R' D2 B L U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 
380. 12.83 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D B L' B' L U' R B D' L D' 
381. 17.56 L' U2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 D' F' R2 B' F L U R F' 
382. 14.48 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 U' B2 U2 R' F R' B' F D 
383. 14.00 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' L D' B' F' U L2 F2 U2 F' D' 
384. (11.48) L B' R2 F2 D B' L2 U' R U2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L 
385. 17.86 F L' U2 R' B U2 R B U R' B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' 
386. 14.10 R2 B2 R D2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 D' B' L' U B R U F2 D2 F' U' 
387. 11.84 U2 D R F2 R2 F B' R F' D' U2 R2 B U2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 
388. 14.16 U' D' R' F2 R2 D2 B' D L' D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 
389. 13.71 R2 D2 L2 B F R2 B U2 B' D2 L B F' R B D2 L2 R2 
390. 13.03 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 B' D B' R' F' L2 B2 R' B' D 
391. 12.56 F R2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B2 L' B2 F R' D2 B2 R U L2 R 
392. 14.24 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' F D B2 R U' B2 F 
393. (18.40) L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B L B F2 L U2 B2 U R' U 
394. 13.84 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 D' F2 L D' R2 F2 D2 R U2 
395. 16.40 L2 F' L' F' U' D' B L F2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R 
396. 14.62 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 D2 U' B' R2 F' U' L' B U B D 
397. (18.44) B2 D2 L U L F L B2 U F' U2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 L2 F' R 
398. (11.39) U D2 L R2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 L F2 B L F R F D' U' R' 
399. 13.67 F U' F2 R' U2 R' F' U B R B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 
400. 17.58 L' D' L2 U' L F U2 B' R L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R B2 R' F 
401. 15.46 U2 F L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 B2 L F' R2 F D' U' R' B' U2 L 
402. 13.27 B' R2 U' D' R D' F' B2 D F' B' D2 F' L2 B U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
403. 15.84 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R B F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' U F' 
404. 14.67 D R' U2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 L D L' U B' L' R' U' F2 
405. 14.56 R' B2 L D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 F' R B' D' L2 R U' F L R2 
406. (10.83) B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D' U B2 U' L' U' F L' D L2 R D' F U 
407. 14.57 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F R' U L F' L2 U2 B F2 
408. 15.01 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B' L U2 L' D L' B' L B2 R' 
409. (18.47) D R2 B R' L' D F U' L F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 F' 
410. 12.70 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' U' F2 U' L2 R' U' B F' D F R D R2 D2 
411. 14.39 U L' U2 R F2 R2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R D' B F2 L' U F' U' F D2 
412. 16.71 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F L' R D R' D2 B' U' B2 F R' 
413. 13.63 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D R' D F' D L F' D2 B R' F 
414. 13.32 B U2 B' F' D2 F L2 D2 U2 F D R U' R U' L2 R D F2 
415. 14.42 D B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 U L U2 F2 L2 B' U' L R2 D2 R' 
416. 15.26 D' U2 B2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B R' U' B' F' D F L2 F2 L' 
417. 17.58 R U F' R' D' L' F B D F' B2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 
418. 15.91 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L B F D B R2 F2 D R2 
419. 15.29 U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 D' F' L F U R' F' D' L' R' 
420. 14.57 D' L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D F2 R' F' L' D L D2 U' B' U2 F 
421. 17.05 U B R2 B D2 F L2 R2 B' R2 F L D2 B' L' U' F D R' U 
422. 14.86 D' F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L D' B' R2 U2 R F' D' F L 
423. 17.07 U' D' F R F2 D2 R2 U' F R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F R2 B2 
424. 14.66 B2 L D2 L B2 D2 L' F2 L D2 R D' L2 D2 B F' D' R F U' B' 
425. 14.63 R U F R' B D2 R2 F' R' D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 
426. 14.84 F2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 L' F' D2 U' L D2 B' U' F2 L2 
427. 15.72 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 R' U L' U' F' L F2 D' R2 
428. 14.10 F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R' F R D2 R B F2 L U 
429. 12.03 F R2 U2 R F2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 B2 F' L2 D' B2 R F' D2 R' 
430. 16.85 R2 L' B2 D' F2 L' B2 U2 F' R2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 D' R2 U' F2 D' 
431. 13.95 F D2 F U2 F U2 F' L2 F D2 F' L R2 D' B' F R B U' B R2 
432. 14.44 L2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B' D L2 U2 R' D2 B' D2 B2 
433. 17.22 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 B2 F U2 B2 L' D' R U B2 D2 R2 U R' U' 
434. (10.36) F' L2 U F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F' D2 F2 L' B' U' R B' F' 
435. 15.55 F' U L2 F D B' R' U' B' L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' 
436. 14.46 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 R' D L B' R' D R' D F2 U R' 
437. 15.98 L' U B2 D F' U2 L' D2 F R2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 U 
438. (11.52) D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U' F R' D F' L2 R2 D R F' U 
439. 12.89 F' L D' L B U B D' R U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' 
440. (19.03) U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U B2 R2 L' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F L 
441. 16.28 R F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U B' U R D2 R' B2 L2 F' L2 
442. (11.50) L B L F2 D' R' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F' 
443. 14.75 F D2 R U F U2 R' F U R' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 
444. 14.31 B' U2 B2 L F2 L R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L F R2 U F L' D' 
445. 15.28 F' U2 R D2 B U' B D' L' R2 B' U2 R2 F L2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 
446. 15.83 U B2 L2 U' R2 D U R2 B2 D' R F2 U2 F L2 D' F' D R2 
447. 14.71 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 B L F2 R U2 F2 R B2 L' U2 R B2 
448. 15.19 R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F L' U R2 F' D F L F D2 
449. 15.28 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 F' L F U' L2 B R2 F2 L B2 
450. 13.44 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 L U' F2 R2 F L2 F' R' B U2 
451. 14.31 L2 F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 F' L' R D' F' D' F' D' U' F 
452. (11.25) D R' U2 L' U D2 F R2 L U F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' 
453. 18.14 D' B2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L F R2 U' L' R2 B' F' R2 U' 
454. 16.69 F' B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D B L' D' U R 
455. 14.76 U' D F2 L' B2 R' U F' L F2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 B U2 D2 F' 
456. 15.73 R2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 U B F2 U' R' F' U2 F' 
457. 17.59 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' F' L' R2 B' D' F U' L U' 
458. 16.43 R U D2 F' L U R' D' F D' R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 
459. 13.98 U B2 R2 D' U' L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 R2 B L U' R2 D F R2 
460. 16.07 B U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 R U' L2 D2 F2 D' F' L D' 
461. 13.20 R F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R' B' D U B2 L' F U L2 
462. 14.56 B' R2 D2 R F D' B' D' F2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U' 
463. 12.60 L B2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 R B R' B F2 L' U L D' 
464. 14.00 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 F' U2 R' D2 R' D F L F2 U' 
465. 14.98 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D F2 D R' F' U' R2 B R2 B D2 R D L 
466. 12.60 D' F B2 U' D' B' U2 D' R' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B U2 D2 F 
467. 17.83 D L2 R2 F R2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L' B' D2 F U' L2 B L 
468. 14.19 L F2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R U L R' U2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 R 
469. 15.44 U R2 D' L' U2 D2 F2 B R' U D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U' 
470. 11.83 B2 D2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U B' L2 D' L' F L' R B2 D' 
471. 15.62 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B' D2 R U' B' D' F' D2 B' F' 
472. 14.67 B' D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F U' B2 L B R' B' R' F2 
473. 16.96 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 L D' R' U2 F D' F2 U B2 L' 
474. 13.73 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 B D2 L2 R' B' F2 D' B D' L2 D F R' 
475. 15.14 B D2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 U L2 F U2 R D U2 L' R2 F' 
476. 15.44 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 D' R2 F' U' L' D2 B L' B2 L' R' D2 
477. 15.51 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' R' B D B U R' F U2 B' F2 
478. 14.91 R B D' L' B' R' B' D B D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 D' 
479. 12.84 L' B2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 B D' L2 R' U F L U2 B 
480. 12.04 L F2 R' B2 R' F2 L' U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U B' D2 F R' U R' 
481. 12.20 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L B F R2 F2 L F D2 F' D2 
482. 17.22 R L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U R F' U2 B' F' U F' R' U2 
483. 13.50 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 B R' U' F2 D' B2 R2 B F L2 
484. 12.27 F' R2 F' D2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B F2 R D' R F2 U F D B2 L2 R' 
485. 11.81 B' D' R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 F' D2 F L B2 F2 R2 U' F' 
486. 12.45 R' U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 R U2 B2 R U L B' D R 
487. 14.41 F2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 F U B R' F' R D2 U' R2 
488. 17.37 U' F R' D2 B U' D2 B D F2 U' B2 D F2 D L2 U R2 U B' 
489. 14.89 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R F U' B' L' B' D' F2 U 
490. 15.84 L2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B L2 F' L2 B D U2 B2 D' R U L 
491. (10.72) F2 U' F2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' F R2 D2 L2 R F2 L D U F2 
492. 15.49 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 F R2 B F U2 L R F U B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 
493. 12.46 U F D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 D R' D2 F' D F L' U2 
494. 16.23 D2 L U2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 B' R' D U' F2 L B2 D U2 F' 
495. 13.86 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 L F D2 F D B' D2 B2 L' 
496. 14.24 D B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 L2 R B' F D2 F' U F2 U' L' F 
497. (10.83) D L2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 F D F' U L2 U2 L' U2 B' 
498. 14.47 D B2 D' F' L D' R B' U R' L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 
499. 12.61 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' F L' D L2 R U2 F U' B' 
500. 12.03 R B' U' L' U R F' U L D' F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 L2


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2016)

15.66 OH avg50


Spoiler



14.62, 14.80, 14.10, 17.23, 15.31, (19.38), 16.95, (11.11), 16.37, (21.75), 14.16, 14.73, 14.59, 15.80, 14.67, 15.39, 15.68, 17.63, 15.25, 15.28, 15.30, 14.45, 16.68, 14.20, 14.37, 16.03, 16.10, 14.31, 15.33, 15.82, 15.18, 15.76, 18.33, 15.39+, 14.79, (18.65), 16.79, 17.20, 16.46, 14.88, 16.97, 16.17, (13.79), 15.52, 16.36, 16.78, 17.34, (13.48), 15.39, 14.79



16.01 OH avg100


Spoiler



16.33, (13.29), 15.97, 16.53, 17.17, (21.01), 14.92, 15.45, 14.07, (19.76), 18.52, 15.88, 14.61, 15.06, 18.37, 16.38, 14.78, 15.91, (13.38), (20.60), 16.17, 19.55, 14.62, 14.80, 14.10, 17.23, 15.31, 19.38, 16.95, (11.11), 16.37, (21.75), 14.16, 14.73, 14.59, 15.80, 14.67, 15.39, 15.68, 17.63, 15.25, 15.28, 15.30, 14.45, 16.68, 14.20, 14.37, 16.03, 16.10, 14.31, 15.33, 15.82, 15.18, 15.76, 18.33, 15.39+, 14.79, 18.65, 16.79, 17.20, 16.46, 14.88, 16.97, 16.17, 13.79, 15.52, 16.36, 16.78, 17.34, 13.48, 15.39, 14.79, 16.85, 17.03, 19.46, (12.47), 19.02, 14.77, (13.12), 18.81, 16.86, 17.31, 17.20, 15.72, 13.63, 16.23, 19.00, 15.74, 16.54, (19.59), 13.59, 15.52, 14.01, 16.34, 16.15, 17.26, 15.41, 13.76, 17.25, 17.44


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 7, 2016)

Time List:
1. 9.87 F U B U2 B2 R' D2 R U2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 B' 
2. 9.37 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D B' L F' D2 L' U' L2 R' U F2 
3. 11.19 B2 U B' D2 F D' B' L' U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 
4. 9.71 R U2 R D2 R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B D R' F D' B2 L' F2 
5. (9.21) L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 R' B D' U B2 U' R2 U2 L B2 
6. 9.45 F L' B U R B D' L2 F' L2 D2 L F2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 U 
7. 9.37 B2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B D' R' U2 B' U B2 R2 F' L' R' U 
8. (12.25) U2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 F L D2 B2 L D R2 U F' D2 
9. 10.32 L' B2 L2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R2 F2 R U F L' D B' R D2 L' D2 F2 
10. 10.36 D2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' U' R' B F L R D L2 U2 
11. 11.28 B R2 U' R L2 F U R2 U' F R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 B' 
12. 10.95 F2 L D' R D F U' F' U' R2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F

With 9.51 Ao5 
Haven't had a 3x3 pb in so long


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 7, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> Nice, man!
> I remember when you first showed up with your quest to get full ZBLL, I was like, yeah come back when you've actually done it
> But seriously, major GJ to you and get rid of those ish's in your sig!


Haha yeah. Statements mean nothing without the drive and internal motivation to get there.
Thanks a bunch! Yeah I think realistically It could be finished by may/june depending on how much time I have.



ottozing said:


> Very nice! Hoping to see some NZ NR's from you within the next few months


Thanks mate 



ottozing said:


> Very nice! Hoping to see some NZ NR's from you within the next few months


----------



## mafergut (Mar 7, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-6
> avg of 12: 16.89
> 
> Just some casual solves after waking up. pb ao12, was 18.06 before. Da heck.
> ...



Wow! That's a very good Ao12, man! I have quite a few sub19 Ao50 (and like 2 or 3 Ao100s as well) with PB Ao50 18.51 and my best Ao12 is 17.63. I always seem to have two or three bad solves in every Ao12 that spoil the average.



Chree said:


> 4 podiums at PDX Alpha 2016.
> 
> 3rd in 5x5, with 1:30.42. 10 second improvement since the last comp.
> 2nd in 7x7, with 4:42.07. 1 second improvement. Heh.
> ...



Congratulations!!! That's a considerable amount of podiums! Nice times at 5x5, 6x6 & 7x7. I think I should buy a 6x6 and 7x7 but my 4x4 and 5x5 times are still so bad...


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2016)

34.66 4x4 single

WHAT


----------



## kake123 (Mar 7, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 34.66 4x4 single
> 
> WHAT



Congrats, easy scramble?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Congrats, easy scramble?



All i saw in inspection was first center, and the second one got solved somehow.


----------



## Berd (Mar 7, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-7
avg of 100: 4.49

Time List:
4.70, 4.01, 4.75, 6.52, (7.50), 4.82, 4.46, 4.79, 4.75, 5.31, 4.00, 5.59, 5.88, 6.96, 3.42, 5.11, (9.04), 6.35, 6.82, 5.82, 5.49, (7.75), 4.30, 2.76, 5.95, 4.45, 4.45, 5.05, 3.77, 5.20, 3.35, (7.95), 4.04, 4.67, 6.43, 4.54, 6.28, 3.82, 4.33, 4.39, 6.40, 3.53, 5.92, 5.44, 4.74, 3.34, 3.29, 5.15, 3.48, 4.42, 3.53, 3.58, 3.45, (2.41), 3.67, (2.66), 3.78, 3.45, 3.10, (2.59), 4.30, 4.78, (8.42), 3.67, 5.37, 4.81, 4.43, 5.50, 4.32, 2.83, 4.41, 5.26, 4.36, 4.33, (2.44), 2.98, 3.51, (1.27), 2.76, 3.12, 3.96, 5.23, 5.57, 4.06, 2.95, 3.39, 3.80, 3.74, 3.48, 4.46, 5.79, 6.06, 3.62, 5.54, 3.40, 3.51, 4.06, 3.49, 5.04, 3.81


CLL is paying off!


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 7, 2016)

clock sim

5.239 (4.663) (7.386) 5.511 4.929 => *5.226*
5.441 5.580 (13.531) 6.358 (4.893) 5.160 5.559 7.030 6.378 4.898 5.600 5.939 => *5.794*
*6.447* average of 100


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2016)

39.86 4x4 single with OLL parity 
Wtf


----------



## Chree (Mar 7, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Congratulations!!! That's a considerable amount of podiums! Nice times at 5x5, 6x6 & 7x7. I think I should buy a 6x6 and 7x7 but my 4x4 and 5x5 times are still so bad...



Thanks! And if you ask me, practicing 6x6 and 7x7 will only help you get faster at 4x4 and 5x5... so I highlu recommend getting into it  It'll be slow going at first, but if you love bgi cubes, it'll still be a lot of fun.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 7, 2016)

Chree said:


> Thanks! And if you ask me, practicing 6x6 and 7x7 will only help you get faster at 4x4 and 5x5... so I highlu recommend getting into it  It'll be slow going at first, but if you love bgi cubes, it'll still be a lot of fun.



Thanks for your advice. What I'm not so sure is whether it will be worth for me to get an Aoshi and Aofu GT or try to go cheap with a SS 6x6 and 7x7 mini. Not wanting to spend a lot up front but also not wanting to spend twice if in the end I don't like the SS that much. Maybe in the middle Yuxin or CB will come up with some great and cheap ones  What would you recommend?


----------



## LL Cool Skip (Mar 7, 2016)

Went to a comp with no goals and very minimal practice. I got 5x5 pbs and also managed to have a really good time.
Now my official 4x4 and 5x5 avgs are better than at home.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 7, 2016)

LL Cool Skip said:


> Went to a comp with no goals and very minimal practice. I got 5x5 pbs and also managed to have a really good time.
> Now my official 4x4 and 5x5 avgs are better than at home.



That basically sums up me with OH.


----------



## Torch (Mar 7, 2016)

11.218, 9.421, (15.403), (8.327), 8.517 = 9.719 15puzzle ao5 

Movecounts were 96, 80, 115, 70, 80.


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 8, 2016)

some cool stuff (part of the same session of my 7.98 avg100 and 4.46 single):

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-7
avg of 5: 6.98

Time List:
1. (7.52) R D2 B2 D2 B L2 F D2 L2 F D2 U B' L B' D U2 F' L' F 
2. 6.81 R' F D' L U B R' F' B R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 L F2 U2 L' U2 
3. 7.04 U2 B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L B L' B R' F' L D L' F 
4. 7.08 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L F2 L D' U' R' B' L2 B' L U' F 
5. (6.77) F' U2 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B' F2 L U' B2 R2 B U2 B U2 L' U'

not pb, but pretty nice
also, 7.48 avg12 (tied pb), 7.79 avg50 (pb), and 7.95 avg100 (pb)

best session I've had in a while :3 getting closer to sub-8, had an 7.99 avg100 and most of those solves weren't from the previous 7.98 avg100, so I guess it wasn't just a fluke 

the avg100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-7
avg of 100: 7.95

Time List:
1. 7.65 U' B2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 R F D B' L2 B2 L U2 F 
2. 8.42 B' U' L2 U F' D' F R2 L B2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 F 
3. 8.19 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' R U2 B L' D U2 B' U2 
4. 7.78 U' B2 R' B D' L' B2 U2 F L' B2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 
5. 7.24 B R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U' L' F' R F' L2 R' D2 B' F' 
6. 7.78 F2 R2 D R L F B2 U' R' U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 
7. 7.85 L U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L D2 F2 R2 F D F' U L2 B' R D' B2 
8. 7.51 L' U2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B U2 F L2 F' B U2 F2 R 
9. 7.49 L' B2 F2 D' B2 D' U B2 D' L2 R2 U' R U R2 U' F L2 B U' L 
10. (6.73) B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 R' F' L U2 L D L' D' F' L2 
11. 8.09 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' R' U2 F R' B L2 U' R2 U2 F2 
12. 8.17 B2 F2 U2 R B2 L F2 L' U2 R2 U L2 F U' F' D2 F' D' L 
13. 7.72 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 B D' F2 L' F D L2 
14. (5.40) L2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B' F' L' D' U F' U B F L' F2 
15. 8.16 L' F D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 L U B' D R' F U2 L B 
16. 8.63 F2 L2 D2 L' F D L' D' R' U F2 B2 U' D2 R2 U B2 U' 
17. 7.55 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 F U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' R D2 F' U' L 
18. 8.02 F' R L U D R' D' B' D' L B' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 D2 F2 
19. 7.93 D2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 F U2 R' B D F2 D B R F' D2 B2 
20. (9.83) F U2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 F' U B2 U2 R D F' U L' D2 R2 
21. 8.08 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L F U' R B D' B D U' B' 
22. 8.23 F' B2 U2 L F2 B2 U' B2 D L U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 
23. 8.15 L' D B R B2 U2 F B' L B2 U' R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 B2 U 
24. 8.00 D R2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 L R D F' L2 R' B' R' U R2 
25. 7.57 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U R' D' F D2 B L2 B R F 
26. 8.59 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R' F R B U R2 B F2 D' R 
27. 8.19 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U L D' L2 B L2 F' U' F2 L2 F2 
28. 7.20 L2 B' U' R L2 U2 L U F B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 B R2 D 
29. 7.09 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R F2 U2 D F R D' L2 U' F2 R B2 
30. 8.54 F' L2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 D B' L' B2 R 
31. 7.57 L' B R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 D L B L' B2 L U' R' 
32. 7.61 D' B F L2 B U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 L U2 B' U' R2 
33. 7.37 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D U' R' D2 U' B' F2 L' F' U L B2 
34. 7.98 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B' U F R D F L2 R2 U2 B 
35. (9.72) D R U' L' D R F' L' F U2 B' D2 R2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B' 
36. 7.57 B' R2 F2 D2 R U F' R' F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 B D2 R 
37. 7.24 B U2 L' U D' B R U2 L' D2 L2 F B2 D2 R2 B D2 F D2 
38. 8.45 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 B' R2 D' F L B L 
39. 8.19 R2 D2 B' U R U' D F R F2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B2 R' 
40. 7.96 L' F2 L' D2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' D R F' U' L2 F2 R2 U L' F2 
41. 7.37 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F' L2 U' L R' B' F2 L2 F L 
42. 8.04 F2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B D2 U L F2 L F R F D F' 
43. (11.22+) B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 B2 R F2 L2 B R D' F L' R' U F' D2 F' 
44. 9.56 L2 D' U F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F' L2 U L F' U' B D U R 
45. 9.26 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 F R' D R2 D2 B' U B 
46. 7.90 U' L B2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 F2 U R B' F D' L' B2 U' 
47. 7.68 R2 B U2 B2 F R2 F L2 D2 R F D2 U L D R2 B2 F' R' 
48. 8.72 U' D L2 U' B' L F B R' L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R' 
49. 7.43 B' R B U' R' D F U D' R2 B2 U2 D2 R' L2 U2 D2 F2 L' 
50. 7.16 U F2 R2 F' U2 D' F2 B' L' F' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 
51. 8.62 L D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' R U' L B L2 F2 D' B' F 
52. 9.60 U' D' B' L' B L U' R2 F' D2 R B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 
53. (10.68) F R' F U D L' U' L' U' B L2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 B2 D2 
54. 9.15 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' U B' D L2 F2 U2 R U2 B' U 
55. 7.87 L U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R' F2 B U F2 L F' D' U' B2 D 
56. 9.10 U2 B2 D' F R' U2 D F U' F2 U' D2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 B 
57. 8.83 U R2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B U' B' F' U2 R' D' L2 R F 
58. 8.11 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F L U' L' D' R2 D2 B' R B 
59. 6.92 F2 B D L2 U F U2 R' D' L' U R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U R2 U 
60. 8.39 D' R F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R F2 B R U' B2 L' R' D L' F 
61. 8.84 F D2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 L2 R2 D' B D U2 L2 F L B' L R 
62. (6.78) L B' F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 D' B F R' D' B2 F' L' R2 
63. 8.32 R' D L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B' F' D2 U' L' F' D2 U2 L 
64. (9.77) B D' B2 R' L' D R D' F' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U' F2 D 
65. 7.72 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 U L B' D2 L' F R' 
66. (6.71) L2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B U F' L R F L U2 L2 B' 
67. 7.84 B' D2 R B2 R2 D' R2 B' L R2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 
68. 7.22 R' F U2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 F R2 U F' D' L B R2 B D' F2 
69. 7.05 L' D2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R B2 F D' B2 R' F' R F' R2 U' R' 
70. 8.07 L F D' F L B U' B U' F L2 U2 F D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 B2 
71. 8.01 B' L' D R2 B2 R' U R' F' R' L2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 
72. 9.50 D2 R' L' U' F U R D' L2 F' U2 R2 U' D R2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 
73. 7.79 B' U D R U L' D B' R' B' R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B U2 B2 
74. 8.39 D F' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 F' L U B R' D2 U2 B R F 
75. 6.97 B F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L D' L2 F' D2 L' U2 B U 
76. 8.20 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R U2 B D' L' U' B2 L' F' D' 
77. 7.86 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L' D2 U2 L' D' F2 R2 
78. 7.46 R2 F' R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B' U' L2 U L' R' U2 B D' L 
79. 8.04 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 R' D F' R' D B' F' U R 
80. 8.20 D2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B F2 R2 B2 D U' B' R2 B' L' B L2 R B2 
81. 7.56 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B R' B' L' F D' B L U L 
82. 8.40 D' L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 F U2 R2 F' D' L F2 R B' U2 L' D' L 
83. 7.40 R U' L2 B2 U F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 L U F' U2 R' B D R U' 
84. 7.31 D2 L D2 L' F2 D2 U2 L D2 U' L' B U2 L F' D' F R' U 
85. 7.64 F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 F' D' F2 D' F2 R F D L' R 
86. 7.76 U' F2 L F2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D L' D2 F R2 B 
87. 7.10 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 L U2 L' R' D F U2 B2 U B' D' L2 U' 
88. 8.98 R' D2 R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' R' B' U F U' L' U' R' 
89. 7.67 D' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 R' F L' F2 D' F2 R' U' B 
90. 7.95 U' B2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R' U2 B' L' B' R2 B' F2 D U F' 
91. 8.46 R' D B2 D U2 L2 D U2 F U' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 
92. 8.27 L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D B' U B R D' R2 D' U' B2 R 
93. 7.73 R' D R2 D2 F U' B' D' R F' R2 U2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 
94. 7.47 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L B L' D2 L R2 B' L U L2 
95. 7.52 R D2 B2 D2 B L2 F D2 L2 F D2 U B' L B' D U2 F' L' F 
96. 6.81 R' F D' L U B R' F' B R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 L F2 U2 L' U2 
97. 7.04 U2 B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L B L' B R' F' L D L' F 
98. 7.08 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L F2 L D' U' R' B' L2 B' L U' F 
99. (6.77) F' U2 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B' F2 L U' B2 R2 B U2 B U2 L' U' 
100. 8.21 B2 U2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 L' U2 R D R2 F' L' R D L U2 L B


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 8, 2016)

8.437 3x3 ao100, pb by .02, but a pb, which has taken forever to beat.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 8, 2016)

Average of 12: 17.56
1. 16.44 (0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, -2) / (2, -5) / (4, -3) / (-3, 0)
2. 20.03 (6, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)
3. 18.76 (-2, 3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, -4) / (2, -4) / 
4. 14.01 (-2, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -4) / (6, -4) / (0, -1)
5. 17.77 (4, 6) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (1, 0) / (6, 0)
6. 14.22 (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)
7. (34.20) (4, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (1, -4)
8. 21.44 (0, -1) / (-3, 6) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)
9. 16.89 (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
10. 19.98 (-2, 6) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0) / 
11. 16.01 (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (1, 0) / (3, -2)
12. (13.53) (-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 8, 2016)

This PB Thing is finally getting sick.
I wasn't expecting another sub 10 avg of 5 so soon and so much faster than previous one!
9.120, 9.137, (14.211), (8.899), 9.122 = 9.126 avg of 5!
lets see if I can do this on cam later. NR at comp next weekend pls?


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> 11.218, 9.421, (15.403), (8.327), 8.517 = 9.719 15puzzle ao5
> 
> Movecounts were 96, 80, 115, 70, 80.



nice twenty one pilots icon


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2016)

woo pb avg5 with sub 10


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 8, 2016)

Ayyy, PB Mo3 and Ao5. 7.30 was a PLL skip. This is really encouraging to me, because I have been discouraged recently by a months worth of bad times. 

Fun fact: The Mo3 is my birthday 

Mo3: *8.19*
Ao5: *8.63*

1. 8.63 B2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 R D' L' F L' F2 L' D L2 U 
2. (10.17) U' B' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 L B' L2 D' R F' U' L 
3. 7.96 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 B' D' R2 F' L' F D2 B' D R2 
4. (7.30) F L2 F2 D2 L B2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' F' D' F' U' L2 R' 
5. 9.29 B' L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 B' D2 R U' B2 D2 B' D R2 F' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 8, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Fun fact: The Mo3 is my birthday



Your birthday is on the 19th month? /s


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 8, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Your birthday is on the 19th month? /s



In the U.S., we put the month before the day


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 8, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> In the U.S., we put the month before the day



Barbarians.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 8, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> In the U.S., we put the month before the day


I find that very unordered and illogical
....yanks.......


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 8, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> In the U.S., we put the month before the day



This is why we decolonised you.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2016)

4.992 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F D2 F' U' L' D2 B F2 L R2 U

x' y'
D' R' F R2 D'
U L U' L' U L U' L
y' U R' U' R2 U R'
U R' U R U' R' U R
U R' F2 r U r' F R
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Fullstep PB


----------



## asacuber (Mar 8, 2016)

13.92 avg50 sub 14 like finally


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 8, 2016)

Always getting sub 50 times and averages. PB single is sub 40 (32.xx). Now have to get sub 30, sub 20 and hopefully sub 15.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 8, 2016)

3x3 full-step PB single

1. 12.89 D2 L' F R D B' U B D2 R' L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2

x2 y F R D R2 // Cross (4/47)
U' R U' R U R' U' R // F2L1 (12/47)
U R U' R // F2L2 (16/47)
U2 y' L' U L // F2L3 (20/47)
y R U R' U2 R U' R // F2L4 (27/47)
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL 31 (36/47)
L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U // PLL Ja (47/47)

TPS = 47 /12.89 = 3.65
If I cannot get above 4 TPS even for an easy solve like this I will never get a sub-10


----------



## Chree (Mar 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 4.992 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F D2 F' U' L' D2 B F2 L R2 U
> 
> x' y'
> D' R' F R2 D'
> ...



Ridiculous... and awesome.

PS - you're missing a *'* on the last L of the first F2L pair.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 8, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> This is why we decolonised you.



Something like that...

My accomplishment: We were "decolonised" almost 250 years ago


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 8, 2016)

got some new cubes today: Guoguan, new skewb (old one died) and the Bochuang. Here are my first solves with them

skewb: 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-8
avg of 12: 4.879

Time List:
1. 4.854 L R' U' R' B' R L R' L' 
2. 5.473 R' B' R' B L R L B' U 
3. 5.858 L U B R' B' U' R L' 
4. 4.661 R B' R' B L B' L' B 
5. 5.027 R B' L B L' B' L U' 
6. 4.839 U L R B' R B' U' B 
7. (3.746) B' U' R' U B U' R U' 
8. 4.662 U B R' L B U L' R' 
9. (DNF(8.728)) L U' R' U' B' R U' L' 
10. 3.831 L R' U' B' U L U L 
11. 4.688 B R' U' B' U L U' R' L' 
12. 4.893 R L B R U R B' R L

3x3: not too bad for my first 50 solves with a new cube


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-8
avg of 50: 9.700

Time List:
1. 10.858 D R' B R L' D R F2 R B' U2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 B 
2. 9.945 B' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L B2 R' D2 R2 F D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L 
3. 9.132 U F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 L D' B' D' L2 B' U B' F U 
4. 10.041 D' F B' D2 L2 F' D2 L F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 
5. 9.944 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B U' L2 B2 D R D2 R' B 
6. 10.011 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U B2 R F D2 R' B U' R' D2 B L 
7. 11.041 F' R B' R2 U R U R' L' U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D' F2 L2 D' 
8. 8.327 R B' U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 R2 U' L' D B R' D L2 F L 
9. (7.926) R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 R F D' B' U2 L U B' R' 
10. 7.941 R2 D R' F R D' L' D2 L' F' R2 F L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
11. 11.022 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R' F D' R2 D' L' R' B L2 F2 
12. 9.941 F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 D U2 R' B2 U F D2 
13. 10.304 F' D2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L D' F L B2 R U2 B 
14. 7.984 R D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 R B' D2 L' F2 U B' R' B 
15. (13.450) F2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R B2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 U B' 
16. (7.920) D2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 R2 D' F2 D B D F2 R' F 
17. 9.559 B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 B F U F U L' U2 R2 F2 
18. 8.935 B2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' U L F L U2 F2 U2 
19. 10.032 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 F2 L2 F' R' D2 U' B R2 D R D2 R2 U 
20. 9.645 B2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U B2 L D B U2 L' F' R 
21. 9.733 U L' F B U B2 R' B2 R F' U2 F R2 L2 F R2 B L2 B' R2 D 
22. 10.406 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 D R2 D' R2 F L D' R' B' L2 R2 D' B R' F2 
23. 9.289 F R' U' R B' U2 R2 L U' D2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 L2 
24. 10.635 L' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' F' L D' L2 F R D U B2 
25. 9.625 R' D L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B R2 U' R2 D' R F R2 B 
26. 8.498 R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' D' F2 U B2 L' F2 R F L' 
27. 10.011 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U R F' U' B R' F' R2 F' 
28. 10.654 B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R' U2 B F' R2 U F' D' U' R' 
29. (7.355) D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 L' D F L2 B D B F2 L' 
30. 9.142 R' B L D2 F' R' L2 F' D R2 B' U2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B R2 B2 
31. (12.807) R' F' L2 B' U' D2 R' D B U F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 
32. 10.035 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B' F D' U F2 U2 B' U2 
33. 8.715 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' R U' B' U2 B F2 D2 
34. (12.291) F' D2 R2 F D2 F U2 B' L2 R2 D' U' R U' F' L F R' B' 
35. 11.156 R' L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 U' L' U2 R2 B' U2 
36. 10.058 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 D' L' U B D F U' L F R' 
37. 9.237 F U F2 L' B2 R U' B L U D2 F2 D R2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 
38. 10.547 R' L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D R2 D' U F' D R' F' R' F2 D R' F2 
39. 9.791 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 R' B L R' D' L2 F2 D B D 
40. 8.796 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L2 R F2 U L' R' F D2 U B' U2 L' 
41. 9.020 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' D B L' D2 R2 U2 R D' U' R2 
42. 10.150 B' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U B U2 R U L' B L D' L2 
43. 11.167 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U R' U2 L' D B' L2 U L2 R' F 
44. 9.754 R U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 R2 B R D2 F2 D' L B F' 
45. 9.344 D U R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F D2 L' F U R D B F2 D2 
46. 11.231 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U B D2 R D' L2 B' L' D' R' 
47. 8.762 U L F2 R U2 L' U' R' F' L2 U' B2 U R2 U' D' B2 U F2 D 
48. 8.619 B' F2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' B' R D U' B R' D' B2 
49. 9.595 R2 F2 D' F L F2 U2 D B' R' D2 R' D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 
50. 8.186 B L' U' F2 D B' U2 F' D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2

loads of 10's and 11's tho 



my first 5x5 solves where horrible, not worth posting... Cube is great tho


----------



## Jbacboy (Mar 8, 2016)

best avg 3/5 = 8.77

8.19 F2 D2 U2 R B' U2 B U2 R F2 U F' B2 R B U D2 L R U F R D' R' F2 
9.34 U' D F R D2 B F2 L' B L' U' F U D' B L D2 F L' R D2 L' U' L2 U 
7.05 B' F2 L' D2 L U2 B L2 R U' F2 D L F L2 R' F2 B L F' L' D R' B2 L' 
9.56 F U2 F' U' D' L' F R' U B R L' B F2 L' U' F B U F D' R U2 R' F 
8.79 F B R' F2 U2 R' U R L D B' D2 L R U' L' B U F L' U R2 F2 R' U' 

And a good avg of 12:
9.98 D' R2 D2 F' U B F' D' R D B' R' D2 R2 L D' B2 U' L B2 L B D L F' 
8.47 D L' U R' U L2 D' B L2 D B' F2 U2 L B2 R B F2 D F L2 R' U' B' L 
9.54 R2 D L2 R' B U D2 F B' U' L' F D2 F2 R B F2 L2 F2 L B D' L' D2 U 
8.06 R F' D2 R2 L' B U2 B2 U2 L2 B R' U' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F L F' L' B L' R2 
11.30 D2 B' F2 U2 D' B U2 L2 R2 F2 L F' B' D B R2 F D2 F' U2 F2 B' D' L2 F2 
9.64 L2 R2 U' F' U2 D2 L' R2 U2 D F2 B' D2 B' F2 D' U' B' D' F2 B' R2 L B' F' 
9.26 D L2 U2 R' L' D F L U F R2 F L' U B F R B R' D2 U2 L' B' L2 D2 
9.06 F' L' R' F R L D R U' R L2 B2 R U R D L2 F R' B L2 D2 U F L' 
8.47 L' R D2 R F' D L2 U2 D2 B U2 R2 D' B' U' D L2 U L2 D B2 R L B D 
11.71 R F2 B2 R2 B' U2 B U L U2 R2 U F' B' L2 B2 U' D' B D2 R' D F2 B2 R 
9.54 U' B R2 B2 D U' B' R D' R2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B2 L' D2 L D2 L2 R' F R L2 B2 
DNF U' L2 B R' L F L R' F' D2 L2 U2 B' R' F' R2 U B D' B F2 R2 U' L2 U2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 9, 2016)

Woooooooahh Sub-9 out of no where. My god ZZ is glorious!
Single PB, second sub-9 ever, and like 6th sub-10 ever.
8.692 PLL skip TPS = 3.79 (TPS was meh because I was trying to get fancy with the blocks)

U2 B2 F D U2 R' U F L R2 U2 F2 D U' F2 U L2 R2 D L2 D'

x2 // Inspection
U L [F' B] U F R' D' // EOline 7/7
R' U' R' U' R' L U R U' R' U R // RB & hid block piece // 12/19
U2 L' U2 L2 U L U L2 U' // almost LB // 9/28
U' L' U2 L // into WV // 4/32
U // AUF // 1/33

http://alg.cubing.net/?title=alg.ga...U_R_
U2_L-_U2_L2-_U_L_U_L2_U-_
U-_L-_U2_L_
U_


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 9, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 4.992 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F D2 F' U' L' D2 B F2 L R2 U
> 
> x' y'
> D' R' F R2 D'
> ...



Full step sub 5 is always very impressive.
Whats your lucky PB out of interest?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 9, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Full step sub 5 is always very impressive.
> Whats your lucky PB out of interest?



4.8x lmao

EDIT: 8.513 avg200 not bad


----------



## RhysC (Mar 9, 2016)

12.43avg5 + 12.73avg12 on clock, OcR is within my reach?!!?!

Well, not yet, but we'll see in a month.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 9, 2016)

RhysC said:


> 12.43avg5 + 12.73avg12 on clock, OcR is within my reach?!!?!
> 
> Well, not yet, but we'll see in a month.




gj. 
What event would most want a Record in?


----------



## asacuber (Mar 9, 2016)

25.81 OH PB!
Al so a 1:14 single 4x4, which is decent
E: 1:17.2 PB avg5
What in the world


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 9, 2016)

1:00.71 megaminx single with a bit of time wasted recognising a J perm


----------



## Iggy (Mar 9, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1:00.71 megaminx single with a bit of time wasted recognising a J perm



Damn nice!

Sim PBs, the 7.77 was fullstep wat. there were 12 sub 10s in there

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-9
solves/total: 556/556

single
best: 7.77
worst: 53.45

mean of 3
current: 14.89 (σ = 3.46)
best: 10.34 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 5
current: 12.71 (σ = 0.63)
best: 11.37 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 12
current: 14.54 (σ = 4.63)
best: 12.56 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 50
current: 14.63 (σ = 4.39)
best: 13.94 (σ = 1.98)

avg of 100
current: 14.68 (σ = 3.76)
best: 14.23 (σ = 2.66)

Average: 15.16 (σ = 3.25)
Mean: 15.71


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 9, 2016)

Getting averages under 45 seconds. It was just 2 weeks before that I was averaging more than 50 seconds and had PB as 42 seconds. Now PB is 32 seconds


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 9, 2016)

apologies for all the clock sim spam, i expected to plateau sooner than i have been doing...

*4.188 single*, 31 moves at 7.4 moves/sec
(4.221) (6.299) 5.204 4.301 5.230 => *4.912*
4.290 4.950 4.530 (6.499) 6.390 5.560 5.471 (4.221) 6.299 5.204 4.301 5.230 => *5.223*
*6.152* average of 100

ao5 and ao12 are almost better than realclock UWR's... still not even sub-WR single yet though


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 9, 2016)

two nice singles with the yuexiao, both on cam. First one is super stupid

6.315 R F2 U B L2 B2 D' F R' U2 L2 F R2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 [fullstep] 8.24 tps
6.143 L' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D U' B R' D R U' F' L2 B' [Pll skip]


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2016)

3x3 PB's: 
Ao12: 13.892
Ao50: 14.562 
Ao100: 15.044


----------



## Chree (Mar 9, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 3x3 PB's:
> Ao12: 13.892
> Ao50: 14.562
> Ao100: 15.044



Real close to a sub15 Ao100. That's pretty cool. Go again!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2016)

Chree said:


> Real close to a sub15 Ao100. That's pretty cool. Go again!



A couple of bad solves came after. (I don't reset my sessions though)

also 47.945 4x4 single, 3rd best


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 9, 2016)

Holy ****: 
OH PB single 7.885 D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U L' U2 R2 L2 U B2 R U' F' D'

x'
R U' R U R' z' x' R' U R' F // XXcross
U R U' R' // F2L3
z U' R2 U R2 U' R x' U' R' U R F // F2L4 / EO
z' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 9, 2016)

10.16 Ao50. Slowly inching closer to a sub-10 Ao50


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 9, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Holy ****:
> OH PB single 7.885 D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U L' U2 R2 L2 U B2 R U' F' D'
> 
> x'
> ...



This is the best thing to happen to me all day. =P

VGJ. Crazy to think this isn't even sub-WR.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 10, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> A couple of bad solves came after. (I don't reset my sessions though)
> 
> also 47.945 4x4 single, 3rd best



well I got a 14.967 Ao100

also 4x4:
Ao12: 57.862 
Ao50: 59.652

finally sub 1 Ao50.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2016)

3x3x3 OH

Average of 12: 14.68
1. 15.37 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' B2 F U2 L' R' B L D' F2 L2 U2
2. 13.56 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L' U F D' R2 D R' D' B L' F'
3. (12.86) U' L2 B' R2 L U2 F R B D2 L2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 B2
4. 14.46 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L' F U2 L F' D2 U' B2 R' F' R2
5. 14.55 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R B L2 F D' F' U2 B' U' F2
6. 15.68 B D R2 U2 D L' B' U2 L' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 B D2
7. (20.08) L F2 B2 L' U D2 F L F2 B D F2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D'
8. 14.66 R' U2 R D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 L' R U' R' U' L' F' U2 L2 F U2
9. 14.76 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U B2 R2 B' D' U' B U2 B2 L F2 D U'
10. 15.90 F2 B U' L D2 B U' D' B' L' U L2 D F2 R2 U2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2
11. 14.42 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R D L2 B2 U L' R D' F2
12. 13.40 L2 F' R' F2 R2 B D L F R2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 10, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Holy ****:
> OH PB single 7.885 D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U L' U2 R2 L2 U B2 R U' F' D'
> 
> x'
> ...



woah what the hell..? amazing job


----------



## RhysC (Mar 10, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> gj.
> What event would most want a Record in?



3x3 single just for the money


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 10, 2016)

RhysC said:


> 3x3 single just for the money



...but average pays the same amount and will last way longer


----------



## mafergut (Mar 10, 2016)

5BLD but right now my sighted solves are not much faster than the 5BLD WR so...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 10, 2016)

1:36.85 5x5 single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 10, 2016)

3x3 PB's

tied my PB ao12 the 3rd time...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-10
avg of 12: 8.72

Time List:
1. (6.38) F L' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' U' F' D2 R' F U F2 U' 
2. 8.97 B' R2 B2 F D2 B L2 F D2 F' R B' U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R' B 
3. 7.96 R U' L2 U' D2 R2 U' D' R U2 R U2 R' B2 L' U2 L B2 R' B 
4. (10.32) R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' D2 U' L2 B' R' F' D' R' D2 L2 R2 
5. 9.10 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F U2 F U2 F' L D2 R2 B U' R B2 R D' R 
6. 8.08 B' F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 F' U' R' D' U2 L' B2 D R' 
7. 9.72 R2 D2 R' U2 L' R' U2 B2 R F2 R' F L2 U B2 D' L B' U2 L2 F' 
8. 8.44 L' F U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' L' D L' B F' L' U2 
9. 7.10 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 R' B2 U R' B' L' B R D F 
10. 10.29 R D' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 R F2 D' L2 R' F' L2 
11. 9.47 R2 B2 D' R U' L U B R' F D2 L2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B 
12. 7.98 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R B2 F D U R F' R2 F' L U'

nice single also

9.01 ao50 PB (Y no sub9 pls ._.)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-10
avg of 50: 9.01

Time List:
1. 7.67 D' R' D2 B' R D2 L2 U' R' B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 U 
2. 8.68 L D2 F D2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L D2 F D F2 U2 R U' L2 
3. 8.23 B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 B' U2 F' L2 B R B F U' B' D' L R D2 F' 
4. 8.82 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L F2 D B2 R U F' U2 R2 U' R 
5. 7.43 F D2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 R F' L F2 L2 U' R D' B' L 
6. 10.24 U' F B' R D L' D B D' B2 R2 F L2 F L2 B D2 F2 R2 L2 
7. 8.93 F D' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F' R' B' L U' F D L 
8. 10.28 D' L2 U B' D L F2 R B' D R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 B R2 L2 D2 
9. 9.17 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F L F R' F D' R2 D' L F' 
10. 9.87 U' B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' B' U B L2 U' F' L' F' U F' 
11. 8.92 F2 R' D2 L B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L U' L2 D L' B D2 R 
12. 9.28 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L U' F' U R' D B L' U2 R' D2 
13. 10.00 U2 L2 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R' F U' B2 R B' L R U2 
14. (6.38) F L' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' U' F' D2 R' F U F2 U' 
15. 8.97 B' R2 B2 F D2 B L2 F D2 F' R B' U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R' B 
16. 7.96 R U' L2 U' D2 R2 U' D' R U2 R U2 R' B2 L' U2 L B2 R' B 
17. (10.32) R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' D2 U' L2 B' R' F' D' R' D2 L2 R2 
18. 9.10 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F U2 F U2 F' L D2 R2 B U' R B2 R D' R 
19. 8.08 B' F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 F' U' R' D' U2 L' B2 D R' 
20. 9.72 R2 D2 R' U2 L' R' U2 B2 R F2 R' F L2 U B2 D' L B' U2 L2 F' 
21. 8.44 L' F U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' L' D L' B F' L' U2 
22. (7.10) D L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 R' B2 U R' B' L' B R D F 
23. 10.29 R D' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 R F2 D' L2 R' F' L2 
24. 9.47 R2 B2 D' R U' L U B R' F D2 L2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B 
25. 7.98 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R B2 F D U R F' R2 F' L U' 
26. 8.30 B R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B U2 F R2 D F L B' F' U F L R D 
27. 8.59 B' R2 D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 D L' F2 U' F' D2 R' B 
28. 8.94 R B2 D B2 R2 D' U B2 D' R2 B2 L R D' R2 F L2 B' F2 R' 
29. 9.34 U2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R D2 R F' U' L F R2 D' B L2 R F2 
30. 10.05 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R U' F R2 F2 R' D R' 
31. 9.54 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U B' U L2 F L2 R U2 B' D L 
32. (11.17) R L D B' U2 L' F R' U' F2 L' B2 L U2 L B2 U2 L' F2 L2 
33. 7.69 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B U2 B D U F2 R U F L 
34. 8.76 U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 F R2 U' L U F U R2 D2 L2 R 
35. (7.01) D' R F U2 R U2 R U L2 U2 F' L2 F B2 L2 B U2 F L2 
36. 10.08 R F R2 F' D2 F R F D L' F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 
37. 8.69 F' R2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' B2 U' L U B D' L F2 R2 
38. 9.32 B' R B L' U' F2 L D' B' R' D2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
39. (11.05) R2 U' B D B L' U2 R' U2 F L2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 F L 
40. 9.03 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U B F R' F2 L D2 B' R2 
41. 7.90 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' B' R D R2 F2 U' L' F' D' R2 
42. 8.99 U' R F2 B' U B D2 R D U2 L' D2 R B2 L F2 R' B2 L' 
43. 9.35 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L R2 F' D F R' B F' R2 
44. 10.12 L2 D L' F U R2 D2 B2 U' L' B' U2 R2 F D2 R2 L2 B D2 F' R2 
45. 10.11 F' B2 D2 F D' R' U F' R B D2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 
46. 8.40 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 U2 L' D F' R D R U2 F L2 D 
47. 9.46 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B U2 F' U F U' L' D' L' B' 
48. 8.27 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' U' B' R D' U2 R D L' F' U' R' 
49. 9.90 U B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D R' F D L' U2 B' F R2 U' L2 
50. 7.87 R' F D L U R2 L2 B' D' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 U2


9.16 PB ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-10
avg of 100: 9.16

Time List:
1. (10.70) F' U' L2 B' U F' R D2 L' D U2 B D2 R2 F' B D2 B' L2 U2 L2 
2. 7.67 D' R' D2 B' R D2 L2 U' R' B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 U 
3. 8.68 L D2 F D2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L D2 F D F2 U2 R U' L2 
4. 8.23 B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 B' U2 F' L2 B R B F U' B' D' L R D2 F' 
5. 8.82 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L F2 D B2 R U F' U2 R2 U' R 
6. (7.43) F D2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 R F' L F2 L2 U' R D' B' L 
7. 10.24 U' F B' R D L' D B D' B2 R2 F L2 F L2 B D2 F2 R2 L2 
8. 8.93 F D' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F' R' B' L U' F D L 
9. 10.28 D' L2 U B' D L F2 R B' D R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 B R2 L2 D2 
10. 9.17 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F L F R' F D' R2 D' L F' 
11. 9.87 U' B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' B' U B L2 U' F' L' F' U F' 
12. 8.92 F2 R' D2 L B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L U' L2 D L' B D2 R 
13. 9.28 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L U' F' U R' D B L' U2 R' D2 
14. 10.00 U2 L2 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R' F U' B2 R B' L R U2 
15. (6.38) F L' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' U' F' D2 R' F U F2 U' 
16. 8.97 B' R2 B2 F D2 B L2 F D2 F' R B' U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R' B 
17. 7.96 R U' L2 U' D2 R2 U' D' R U2 R U2 R' B2 L' U2 L B2 R' B 
18. 10.32 R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' D2 U' L2 B' R' F' D' R' D2 L2 R2 
19. 9.10 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F U2 F U2 F' L D2 R2 B U' R B2 R D' R 
20. 8.08 B' F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 F' U' R' D' U2 L' B2 D R' 
21. 9.72 R2 D2 R' U2 L' R' U2 B2 R F2 R' F L2 U B2 D' L B' U2 L2 F' 
22. 8.44 L' F U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' L' D L' B F' L' U2 
23. (7.10) D L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 R' B2 U R' B' L' B R D F 
24. 10.29 R D' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 R F2 D' L2 R' F' L2 
25. 9.47 R2 B2 D' R U' L U B R' F D2 L2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B 
26. 7.98 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R B2 F D U R F' R2 F' L U' 
27. 8.30 B R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B U2 F R2 D F L B' F' U F L R D 
28. 8.59 B' R2 D2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 D L' F2 U' F' D2 R' B 
29. 8.94 R B2 D B2 R2 D' U B2 D' R2 B2 L R D' R2 F L2 B' F2 R' 
30. 9.34 U2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R D2 R F' U' L F R2 D' B L2 R F2 
31. 10.05 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R U' F R2 F2 R' D R' 
32. 9.54 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U B' U L2 F L2 R U2 B' D L 
33. (11.17) R L D B' U2 L' F R' U' F2 L' B2 L U2 L B2 U2 L' F2 L2 
34. 7.69 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B U2 B D U F2 R U F L 
35. 8.76 U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 F R2 U' L U F U R2 D2 L2 R 
36. (7.01) D' R F U2 R U2 R U L2 U2 F' L2 F B2 L2 B U2 F L2 
37. 10.08 R F R2 F' D2 F R F D L' F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 
38. 8.69 F' R2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' U' B2 U' L U B D' L F2 R2 
39. 9.32 B' R B L' U' F2 L D' B' R' D2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
40. (11.05) R2 U' B D B L' U2 R' U2 F L2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 F L 
41. 9.03 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U B F R' F2 L D2 B' R2 
42. 7.90 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' B' R D R2 F2 U' L' F' D' R2 
43. 8.99 U' R F2 B' U B D2 R D U2 L' D2 R B2 L F2 R' B2 L' 
44. 9.35 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L R2 F' D F R' B F' R2 
45. 10.12 L2 D L' F U R2 D2 B2 U' L' B' U2 R2 F D2 R2 L2 B D2 F' R2 
46. 10.11 F' B2 D2 F D' R' U F' R B D2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 
47. 8.40 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 U2 L' D F' R D R U2 F L2 D 
48. 9.46 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B U2 F' U F U' L' D' L' B' 
49. 8.27 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' U' B' R D' U2 R D L' F' U' R' 
50. 9.90 U B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D R' F D L' U2 B' F R2 U' L2 
51. 7.87 R' F D L U R2 L2 B' D' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 
52. 8.42 U2 B R2 B' R2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F L' D' F2 U' R' D R2 D' F R 
53. 10.46 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 L U R B' D U2 L2 B U' R 
54. 9.60 U B' U' L U2 R' F' R2 F' R U2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 
55. 7.98 F2 B2 R L2 D' L' D' F R' F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 B' 
56. 9.49 U R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F' U2 R2 B' D R B U2 R2 B L F2 L2 
57. 10.39 R D2 B2 U2 R B2 L R2 D2 R' B' R F' L' B R' D' L' R 
58. 9.87 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B F' R' D2 R D' U L F 
59. 9.76 L2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' D L2 U F U' F R' B' L F 
60. 9.46 R2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 L U' L2 B F' U L' U' B2 L2 
61. 8.12 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 B' D B2 L' R U L2 B2 R F' R2 
62. 10.21 F U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 B' D U2 F2 L D R2 F2 R2 
63. 9.52 U2 R' U2 L U2 R' B2 R2 U' R D F2 L' F U' B R2 U' 
64. 9.23 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 R2 F' L2 U' L' R' B' L2 R D2 B' D' R 
65. 10.34 B U F D F2 L' B L U L D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L D2 R B2 
66. 8.78 F2 D2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B F' U L B' U F' D2 L B' 
67. 9.10 U' F' U2 R' B2 L2 U L' B' D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 
68. 9.22 B2 R L U2 D' R F B' L F2 B2 L U2 F2 R' F2 
69. 8.25 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D R' D2 U B D2 B' L D2 U L2 
70. 9.37 F' L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L' R2 B2 L B' D' R F L' 
71. 9.38 U2 L2 F D' B D' L2 U R' B2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 
72. 9.73 B' F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F' R D2 B2 L' U' R' U' 
73. 9.08 F2 B U' B U2 D L U2 F R2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 
74. 8.99 R D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 D R2 D2 F D L2 B2 R' 
75. 9.46 D' R D2 R U' F2 D R L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 F' U 
76. 8.42 F2 R2 D2 L' D R2 U2 F L' D2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' 
77. 9.85 U R' B' U' L2 F B' U F D2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 R L2 
78. 8.46 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R U R B L D' F2 L2 B' L2 
79. 9.35 R2 L2 B U' D' L' F R' L' U F2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 L B2 L F2 D2 
80. 8.74 L2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 B L2 U2 B D' B2 R' U B' F' D' U2 R 
81. 8.93 D2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 D' F D2 U L2 F L2 B L' 
82. (7.50) D' F B R2 F' R2 U D2 R' F U2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F 
83. 8.76 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B U R2 F2 L' D2 R D R' U' 
84. 9.15 B' U' B2 L2 D' L B' L2 U' R' F2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' 
85. 8.68 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 R' U F' U' R2 B F2 L2 D U' 
86. 8.84 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' R2 U2 B2 F' U' R B F2 D' F L2 F2 
87. 10.61 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B D R B2 F' U2 L U' F' R 
88. 9.74 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B D R F U 
89. (10.67) F2 R' B2 L U2 L B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F U' L2 B' F2 D2 L' R D' L2 
90. 7.59 L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 F' L2 D2 L' D' R' F2 D' L' D' 
91. 9.75 R' U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B L' B' R' U F D2 U' L2 
92. 10.11 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 D' R' B2 D' L2 B D R 
93. (10.78) D' L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D R' F D' B R2 U B' R' F2 L' 
94. 9.48 U' F2 L D2 F L2 B' U R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R 
95. 9.31 B R' U2 R' D2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L B2 D' B F D2 R U B2 U2 R 
96. 9.52 R' B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 L D2 R' U R' U' F2 D B 
97. 8.64 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B2 F' R2 U2 R' B' D B2 F U B' R' U2 
98. 8.57 F2 L B' D R F' L' F L D2 L2 U2 F U2 D2 F U2 L2 B L2 
99. 9.79 R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R' F L B' F R' F' D U' F 
100. 8.57 L2 D L' U B' D2 B2 L' B F2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been smashing 3x3 PB's, and playing Smash Bros. That's besides the point, though. I need to update my signature.
12.817 mo3
13.140 ao5
14.090 ao12
14.722 ao50
15.050 ao100

I can smell sub-15.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 10, 2016)

1:09.75 5x5 single, fastest on the Bochuang so far. L4E was m U2 m', so redux was finished around 53, and then I got nervous and messed up the 3x3 part  An easy ZBLL saved the sub1:10 tho


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 10, 2016)

PB Ao12 w/MeiYing

Ao12: *9.53*

1. (7.62) D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 F' U2 R F' L' U2 R' D2 U 
2. 9.81 U2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 F' U2 L2 R' B' U R' D' L D2 U' R' U2 
3. 10.76 B R2 L' B2 R' D2 B' U L2 B' U D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U 
4. 10.01 U B R' D' L F2 D' F B' R L2 F R2 F D2 F U2 D2 F U2 
5. 9.05 U2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 R2 B R D' U L2 R2 B D2 U' R B2 
6. 8.85 R' F L2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 F' L' B' L2 R U R2 
7. 10.44 R2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 F D R D2 L2 U' F' L D 
8. 9.67 D' L' U2 R B2 L U2 R' U2 L B2 R' B' R D2 L2 D' R2 B' D' L 
9. 8.49 L F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R' B' R2 U' L R2 U 
10. 9.28 B2 L R B2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 F U' R B' U' B2 L R2 D R' 
11. (13.58) D2 L2 B R2 D R' U2 L B' U L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 
12. 8.90 U F' U R2 L' B' D' R' U2 B R' D2 R F2 D2 B2 R B2 R D2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 10, 2016)

this ao50 is nothing special, but it only contains 5 10+'s, so 90% were sub10 wtf



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-10
avg of 50: 9.343

Time List:
1. 8.880 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 R2 B L' U' F' L' D U B L2 B2 
2. 9.414 B2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 F L B 
3. 9.524 B2 R' U' F' U L U L' B' L' U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 
4. 9.735 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' R U R' F2 L' B D2 L' U 
5. 8.860 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 L' D F2 D' F L' D2 L R U2 
6. 9.884 D' F D2 R2 B U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 U' R B2 F' L B' D2 L R' 
7. 8.632 R' F2 D2 L' U2 F U' R D2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 
8. 9.143 L' D' B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B R' F' D B2 D2 U' R' U' 
9. 9.168 B2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D U R2 D2 F D' B2 R' U2 L R B U' R' F2 
10. 8.977 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U R' F' U2 F2 D R2 B' U B' U' 
11. (10.758) L' U2 F2 L R2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R' U L2 F' R U2 F D R' U R2 
12. 9.437 D' U2 L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 R F2 L' D' U' F' R' D' L2 F R2 
13. 8.580 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' L R2 U' L U2 F L U' F R' 
14. 8.779 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B F R F D U2 F' L' R2 F2 D' F 
15. 9.415 R' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R D2 R2 B D B U2 
16. 9.894 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F' R2 B' U' B2 R U2 L R2 F2 
17. 9.589 L' D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' B' R2 U' L2 D' B F' 
18. (7.945) R2 U' R2 D' F' R2 D' B U F2 R' B2 L F2 R L' F2 L B2 U2 
19. 9.331 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F2 R D' F2 L' B U R F2 D' 
20. 9.524 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 U' R D' B' U' R' U' B' L2 R2 U2 
21. 9.734 R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' L B' R' B2 U2 B2 F' U' L' U2 
22. 8.520 R' F2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B' L2 F' R B F2 U' B2 R' 
23. 8.955 B' L' F2 L2 D L2 F' R' B' U F2 R2 F2 B2 U D L2 D F2 R' 
24. 9.691 L B2 U R' L' F' U2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U L 
25. 9.125 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R D R2 F2 R2 F D2 R' B 
26. 8.553 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 R' D2 R' D L2 U' R U F' U 
27. 7.995 L2 U' D2 L B2 R' U' F D R2 D F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F 
28. (11.116) D2 F2 D2 B2 F D2 F R2 B' R2 F2 U' R' B' L U R2 B F2 D' F' 
29. 8.843 L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' U B' F' R B U' L D2 F2 
30. 9.645 B2 R2 U F' U' D2 L U2 F' D R2 F2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 B2 
31. 9.859 F D2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 D B' D' B U L' B R D' 
32. 9.905 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U L' U' L' D F R2 D2 R U2 F' 
33. 10.053 B2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F U L2 R D' L R' D F' L' 
34. 9.536 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D L F' L R B' L2 D' F2 U2 
35. 9.789 D' B2 L' D2 R D2 R' B2 F2 L D2 B U' R D' F L' F' R F' 
36. 8.830 L2 D2 F2 L D2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 L B' F' L' F' R U' F L' F 
37. 9.664 F L2 F' R2 F D2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 U' R D' B L R2 F' D2 B D 
38. 9.188 F L2 D B' U L' B R F' B2 U2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L 
39. 9.757 R U2 F2 D R L2 F U' B' L' U2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 
40. 10.325 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L B2 D' L' R B' U' R B' F L' 
41. 9.569 U' R2 D2 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 D' F2 D F L' R B' U' 
42. 9.274 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' L F2 D B F' L' R' U2 B R2 
43. (10.702) F' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 U' R' B' L2 F' R2 U' L D2 R' 
44. 8.881 D L F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 B L F L' F D U2 R' 
45. 9.542 D B2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 R' B' U' R' U2 F D R2 U2 
46. (6.975) L2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 R' U' L D2 B2 R' D2 U' R2 
47. (7.919) D L2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L B2 L U' B' R2 D R U 
48. 9.975 L U2 R2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 R' D' U R' F D' U2 F' R2 U2 
49. 9.420 D F' L2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 F U R' U' L' D' B2 R2 F U2 
50. 9.682 R B U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L D B' R' D2 L D2


----------



## Kudz (Mar 10, 2016)

sub10 ao12
11.00 ao100 whyyy
and some less important pbs that idc about (3x3)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 11, 2016)

4x4: 30.44 PB Ao5! 27.22 PB single!



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 29.62 Fw D' B D2 B Rw L2 Fw B' D2 L' Uw2 Fw D' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw F L2 R' D' Fw Rw2 U B U' D2 L2 U2 F D2 B L' D L U2 R 
2. (34.74) R L' F' Rw' U' R2 L Fw' Uw Rw2 R2 D2 R2 U R Rw2 D' Rw2 F2 R2 Uw Rw L' U Uw2 Rw U D L' Uw' Rw' D Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 R D2 Uw2 R2 
3. 30.88 D2 Fw B Rw B Rw' R Fw2 R2 B Rw' R2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' L2 U Fw' Rw2 Fw B Uw F2 Rw2 U L2 Rw' Uw' Fw U F Fw Uw D Fw2 U2 R2 
4. (27.22) D Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 U2 R' L F D' Fw U F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw U' F2 Uw2 R2 Rw D' Fw B2 L Fw2 F R2 D B' L' F Uw2 F R' F' Rw2 L U' 
5. 30.82 D B L' Fw L2 R' Uw R Uw D2 Rw' L2 D2 Uw' B D Fw2 Rw Fw2 U' D Rw' B R2 B' L' R' F Fw2 U Uw Rw2 D' U L U D2 F2 U Uw2



First 5 solves of the week btw.


----------



## nalralz (Mar 11, 2016)

Got 2 crazy 2x2 solves in a row!

Time List:
1. 1.78 U2 F U F' U R U' R 
2. 1.81 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 11, 2016)

Second best 3x3 solve:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-10
single: 9.163

Time List:
1. 9.163 D U R2 U R2 F2 U F2 R2 U F U2 L' D'* U F' L' B U' F'

* I did a D instead of D' though I'm still counting this solve (I get my D and D' mixed up all the time)

Reconstruction of the solve though:
Cross: x2 L2 F D L D
F2L1: y L' U L
F2L2: y R U' R'
F2L3: Y' U R U R'
F2L4: y2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U
OLL: R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

46 moves (counting M's as one move)


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 11, 2016)

*ao5*
(34.67), 40.63, 39.20, (42.63), 41.09 = *40.31*
I feel like I'm improving day by day. I hope its not long before I get a sub 40 average or maybe a sub 30 PB single 
Also, my times are consistent these days except for that 34 there


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 11, 2016)

Got another 32 second PB single, 32.40. Yay!! But, still could've been much faster. A lot of catching when I was doing the last layer...


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 11, 2016)

*ao5*
37.78, (32.40), (37.91), 35.34, 33.37 = *35.50*
Yay!!! Sub 40 average!! Was Cstimer giving me easy scrambles? Guess so..


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 11, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
single
best: 31.73
Yay!! Another PB single, 31.73!!
1. 31.73 R U2 L2 F U2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 R B D L B D B' F' U2


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2016)

yay pb!


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
avg of 100: 14.29

Time List:
1. 12.84 L' B2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 B D' L2 R' U F L U2 B 
2. 12.04 L F2 R' B2 R' F2 L' U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U B' D2 F R' U R' 
3. 12.20 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L B F R2 F2 L F D2 F' D2 
4. 17.22 R L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U R F' U2 B' F' U F' R' U2 
5. 13.50 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 B R' U' F2 D' B2 R2 B F L2 
6. 12.27 F' R2 F' D2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B F2 R D' R F2 U F D B2 L2 R' 
7. (11.81) B' D' R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 F' D2 F L B2 F2 R2 U' F' 
8. 12.45 R' U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 R U2 B2 R U L B' D R 
9. 14.41 F2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 F U B R' F' R D2 U' R2 
10. (17.37) U' F R' D2 B U' D2 B D F2 U' B2 D F2 D L2 U R2 U B' 
11. 14.89 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R F U' B' L' B' D' F2 U 
12. 15.84 L2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B L2 F' L2 B D U2 B2 D' R U L 
13. (10.72) F2 U' F2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' F R2 D2 L2 R F2 L D U F2 
14. 15.49 B D2 U2 R2 F L2 F R2 B F U2 L R F U B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 
15. 12.46 U F D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 D R' D2 F' D F L' U2 
16. 16.23 D2 L U2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 B' R' D U' F2 L B2 D U2 F' 
17. 13.86 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 L F D2 F D B' D2 B2 L' 
18. 14.24 D B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 L2 R B' F D2 F' U F2 U' L' F 
19. (10.83) D L2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 F D F' U L2 U2 L' U2 B' 
20. 14.47 D B2 D' F' L D' R B' U R' L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 
21. 12.61 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' F L' D L2 R U2 F U' B' 
22. 12.03 R B' U' L' U R F' U L D' F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 L2 
23. 13.48 R2 U2 R F' D F U' B' U R F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U D L2 U' B2 D' 
24. 14.27 B' U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F R2 B2 R D2 B' F2 D R' 
25. 13.97 U' F' B R U R' F' D2 R F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F L2 F U2 
26. (17.88) R U2 F' D R D' B' D' F' R' U B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 
27. 13.92 U' F2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 L' U2 B R' B' F2 L2 F 
28. 14.31 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D L B2 F D' B' U2 R2 U2 L2 D 
29. 12.41 R D' F U D' L D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' 
30. 15.96 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B L' U2 R' B' R' F U2 B' U 
31. 14.26 R2 B2 R B R D' F' R2 F' L B2 L' U2 R B2 R U2 D2 B2 U2 
32. 14.17 L F2 R F2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L' R2 B L R D U2 B F' U R2 U2 
33. 15.08 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' U' R' B D U' L' D' R' B2 D' 
34. 13.64 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' F' U2 L' F' D B U2 B2 D' B2 U' L' 
35. 12.99 U R2 F R2 D' L D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U F' 
36. 13.77 U2 B' D2 F R2 B2 L2 B R2 B U2 D L R D2 U' R U2 F L B' 
37. 14.49 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F D B2 L F U' B' D L' D2 R 
38. 14.04 U B U2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L F D2 B2 L U' L' F 
39. 16.18 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 R U' B' D2 R2 
40. 13.40 F' L2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' D B' F2 L' U2 B' F D F 
41. 13.90 F' R2 F' D2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 F' U2 R' B U' R' D R' B2 L2 B 
42. 15.47 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L' 
43. (10.06) L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 B L' R2 D' R D' B L U L' 
44. (17.99) R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 D R' U' B' R U' F L B U' F 
45. 14.40 U B2 D' B' D2 R L' D L D' F2 D B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 
46. 15.84 F2 L' D R' F' L B2 D F R2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F B D2 R2 D' 
47. 15.51 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 B D2 U' F' U2 L B' D' R B2 F L' 
48. 15.71 B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F L' U' B' D' B' L2 B2 R2 D 
49. 13.77 R' U2 L U2 R' F2 L' D2 L B2 R' B D2 U' L' R F U2 L' D F 
50. (10.93) R' U' B2 R' D F' U B L U2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D 
51. 14.85 U' R2 D L2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R U' B' D L' R U L' U2 F 
52. 13.63 L2 U R U2 B2 U D R B R2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 R2 L' D2 L' B2 
53. 17.22 U B2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U' L' B' F' U2 L B' F2 U2 F2 
54. 16.21 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 F' U' F' L' R U' F' D' B' U 
55. 13.09 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F L B L2 D2 B' U2 L' U B2 
56. 15.73 R' F' L2 B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F D2 F D' R F' L2 D' F' U2 B U2 
57. 13.30 R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 R' U B' R2 D' F' D2 B2 D2 
58. 15.66 D2 L2 F' D R F R F U F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 L2 U' D' F 
59. 16.36 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D F' R U2 L B2 D2 B D F U' 
60. 13.45 R2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 R B L2 U' F2 D' L R2 U 
61. 13.44 F2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 B D L' D2 L2 B D B' F2 
62. 14.84 U B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' L U F' L2 U B2 F' L2 R2 
63. 14.02 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R F U' F2 L' B2 D F2 D' R 
64. 13.10 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L B2 R B' U' F D B2 L B R' 
65. 13.69 D2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D F2 B L' R2 U F' L2 B' R' F' L' 
66. 14.23 B' R D2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 R' B' U F' D2 U' F2 R2 U 
67. 12.32 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F R F U' R2 F' L' R' D' U2 B' 
68. 13.15 L2 D' F R2 U F R2 B U L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 
69. 14.60 L B' U2 B R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' R U' L' U2 F' D2 
70. 16.38 R2 F2 B R2 L' F2 U F U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 U 
71. 13.57 F R2 D' L2 F' B D L2 U' L' U' L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 B2 D F2 B2 
72. 14.77 R' D' B2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L' U B' L U L' F D B' 
73. 15.39 U F D L2 B' R' F U' L F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 U B2 R' 
74. 14.07 U D2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 F R2 L' U2 B2 U' B' F2 D F' 
75. 15.17 L2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 D' R B2 R2 D' F2 L' B F' 
76. 14.83 F' U B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' F R' B U2 F2 R2 D' F 
77. 13.14 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' R2 B2 U' F' L D' B' F 
78. 16.60 F R' U L F2 D' B D' B' D2 L U2 R U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 
79. 15.66 F U D2 R F' B' R F D2 L U' D F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U 
80. 16.12 D R2 D' U' F2 U B2 F2 U R2 U' R' D B' R2 F' R2 U' F' L' U 
81. 12.08 L2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' F' R U B U2 L U' R' F U2 
82. 14.59 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L' D' F' L' D' B R' B2 D' U2 
83. (17.51) U' L D2 L' R2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 B' U R' F2 U L' B' 
84. 13.85 F2 L2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D' F R2 F2 D B R D' L D2 
85. 13.24 U' R2 B U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 B R F' L D2 R U R' D' F' 
86. 13.94 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 F2 D L' R2 F2 D2 U' F' D' L 
87. 14.82 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B R B F' D2 F' D' F U R' 
88. 16.07 F' L2 B2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 U R' U B D2 F R' F R U 
89. 16.25 U' F U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 U L' B F2 R D' U' B' L' 
90. 14.71 B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 U L2 F2 R U' F2 L' R2 B' D2 U' R U 
91. (17.44) B' D' R F' U' F' D2 R L2 F' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F B2 L2 D2 U 
92. 16.36 F' L D F2 L2 F2 U' L' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 B' R2 F2 D2 F U2 
93. 12.54 B D2 U2 L2 F' L2 B F2 L2 F2 R2 L' U F2 R F L' D' F2 D2 F' 
94. 13.75 R' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' U' B2 L2 B D' R F D2 U L B D 
95. 12.74 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 L F U F' L D2 R2 F' L' 
96. 14.67 L B2 L U2 L' F2 L F2 R D2 L D L F D2 L2 F2 L R' F 
97. 13.49 L' F2 D2 L B2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U L' B L2 D' F2 D' F 
98. 13.86 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F' U' L B U L' R' B F2 U 
99. 13.51 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' R F2 L R2 U' F U' L F2 R2 
100. 13.02 U' R' D' L F2 U' F' R' L2 U F U2 F2 R2 F B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2



cmon sub 14


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 11, 2016)

asacuber said:


> yay pb!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Whoa... ao100!!! Good Job


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 11, 2016)

7:12.55 gigaminx single


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2016)

Reddit weekly comp: 9.90, 10.32, 11.03, 7.83, 8.60 = 9.61 PB Ao5. Only the slowest solve was with CFOP (that one should've been sub-10 too actually, but I locked up twice at the end of a U perm).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 11, 2016)

with my bochuang, along with a 1:19 ao12. It's still a bit catchy tho 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
avg of 5: 1:15.38

Time List:
1. 1:14.00 Rw2 Fw' Rw' D2 Rw2 R D U' R Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw B D L2 Bw2 Lw B' Lw Fw2 D2 B2 Lw2 Bw R B F2 Uw' B2 F Bw' Fw Uw' D' Fw2 B D' F' Lw2 B2 Fw Dw Rw Bw' B D' Uw Dw U F' D2 B2 Fw2 R' U' Dw' Fw' F B 
2. 1:16.59 Rw' R2 Fw' U F Dw R' Bw Fw2 F' B2 L2 U' R Bw' F2 Fw' R2 Lw B F' Lw F U' Bw2 D2 Fw' D2 U L2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' D2 F Fw2 L2 F L Fw' F2 B U2 Lw2 Bw R2 U2 B F' Bw' L' Bw' L' F' Dw2 R' B Dw' F2 L 
3. (1:22.79) Uw B Uw' Fw U2 Dw' Bw2 R Rw' Bw2 B' U Uw2 Lw2 F' Fw2 Lw' Bw B2 R Uw Fw D' U' Bw F2 Lw' Fw2 D2 R' Bw' Uw' D' F' Uw2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw Bw' L' F B2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' D2 Rw' F' R B2 Uw' Rw Bw L' B2 U' Uw2 Dw' 
4. (1:13.87) Lw2 L' Uw' Bw2 Uw D U' Lw2 Fw2 R2 U2 D2 Fw R' Fw' Bw' U2 D2 Rw' D2 Uw' Fw F' Uw2 Dw D2 F2 Lw' U' Bw2 Fw' B Dw F' D2 R2 U' Rw B F R2 L' Uw2 D Lw' Rw' L' R2 F D2 B' U2 D Lw2 R2 Fw2 Rw F Rw' L2 
5. 1:15.54 Rw D B' Uw R Lw Dw' U' L Rw' F U' Lw2 Bw Uw2 Fw' L2 R Bw2 Rw Uw' B' Bw' Uw Lw F' Rw2 F2 R2 Lw Dw' Uw Bw' D' F' R' Dw' L F2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 B Lw Rw2 Bw Rw' U' B' D B' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' D2 F2 B' Uw2 Fw


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 11, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
avg of 12: 1:55.516

Time List:
1. 1:53.863 D2 Uw2 U2 B' L2 Bw2 U' Lw' Dw2 B' D' R2 Fw' D2 F' Lw Uw2 F2 Rw Bw Dw' Fw2 U L' Rw Dw' L' Fw' L' Rw' Bw Dw B2 L D Dw Uw' Fw2 F' U Lw2 D L B' Bw D R Fw U2 B D R2 Dw' Bw F2 U' B' U2 Rw2 Bw 
2. (2:05.921) R2 Uw2 R2 B Uw2 Lw' U' F2 D' Uw L2 D F R' Uw2 F' D' U B' Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 R Uw' Lw U2 L2 Lw B D' Dw Uw2 Rw2 D U Bw2 Dw' U L Lw Rw R Bw' Rw2 R2 U Bw2 Dw Uw Lw2 Rw' F2 Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 
3. (1:50.955) Dw F' Lw2 D Dw Uw Bw' F' U' B2 L2 D2 Bw L2 U Bw' U2 R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' R' U' Lw B2 Lw' Uw2 B' L2 U Fw' Dw' Uw' Fw' Lw Rw D2 Lw' Uw B' F Dw2 Lw' D2 F R2 Uw Fw Rw Dw2 Uw' Lw Dw Uw Rw2 F' D' Fw U Lw2 
4. 1:52.431 Rw' L B D Fw' Uw' Lw2 F' Rw R2 Dw U' F2 U2 Lw2 R D F' U D2 B2 Lw D2 R' U Fw L' Uw Dw2 Lw R' B' Dw D' Fw Uw2 Fw2 L' F' Dw' U2 Lw2 Dw U' Bw R2 D' Fw Dw2 F' B D Lw' B Fw2 Lw D2 Bw' B2 Rw' 
5. 2:03.212 Dw' U' L' Lw2 Bw F' D2 B Lw Dw U2 Lw Dw' Lw2 U Lw' U2 Lw F2 Fw U2 Fw2 B' Bw' Lw' Uw D Dw Lw2 D2 L Dw2 U F2 Lw L' Bw' Lw2 Rw R2 B R Fw2 Lw2 Dw' F2 Fw B Lw B2 Dw R2 Rw' D' Dw2 R' U' Fw' Rw Fw2 
6. 1:52.210 B Lw2 Dw Rw2 R2 B2 U2 Bw Uw2 R2 F2 U L2 Dw' Rw2 F Rw' Fw' U2 Bw Fw' Uw' F Uw' R2 B' Fw R' D2 Dw B Rw2 D' Bw Fw' D Lw2 Rw B2 Bw2 L2 Uw Bw' Rw2 Dw2 B' Rw' B' F2 R' Uw2 Lw Dw2 Rw' R B2 Fw' L R2 Dw' 
7. 1:53.045 B' Rw' Fw D Dw' Lw Uw' F D Bw Fw' Uw2 L' Dw2 Uw2 Fw D R2 Bw U' Bw Uw' Bw Fw D U' Bw2 D' B2 L2 R2 B Lw2 D2 Dw Fw Uw' Lw2 R' B Fw' Rw B' D' B' L' B2 Bw Fw2 F U Fw' Rw Bw2 Fw' Uw Lw' Rw D2 U' 
8. 1:53.983 Dw' Uw' Lw' Rw R' D Dw' Uw Bw' Fw2 R D2 Dw2 R F2 Rw R' B' D R' D2 Uw' U' L2 Lw Rw Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw2 L' Rw' Dw R Uw' L2 Lw2 R Fw' Lw' U2 F' Dw2 R2 D' U2 Rw2 F' Uw Fw2 R Fw' Uw' R2 D Dw' Uw' Lw D2 Dw2 
9. 1:58.606 D2 B L' Fw2 Lw' R' D Fw' U R F Dw' Rw2 D' Rw R' Uw' R2 F2 Dw B Dw' L2 Bw L' R' Fw F' D Dw2 B' R F' D Bw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Fw' F2 R2 Dw Uw' Fw' Dw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U' R' U Lw2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw2 
10. 1:53.883 Lw' B' F Lw' B' F D2 Rw2 R F' Dw2 R' B Fw Uw' B' Lw' Rw' D Rw' F Lw2 Rw2 D Bw' F R Uw2 L2 Lw2 D F2 Dw2 U R Uw B' Fw' F D' R2 Dw Lw Bw R2 Dw' Bw Fw F2 Lw2 Dw2 U F Rw F R2 B Bw Lw Dw2 
11. 1:56.493 Bw2 Lw Fw2 L' Bw' Rw2 L' Fw Bw' Uw' Rw Lw' Uw' R' B' U2 L Uw' D' Lw' F Lw2 L2 R2 Fw2 Lw' L' U' Uw2 R' Dw L' U2 F' U' Rw' U2 B2 Rw2 Bw' L Dw' F' Dw2 U' Bw2 F' D' Rw L Uw2 Bw' Uw Fw2 Lw' Uw Dw Bw2 Rw' L' 
12. 1:57.432 Bw Dw R Dw2 L2 D' Fw Rw' D' F' Fw2 U' L2 U' Dw Fw2 Lw F Bw2 Fw2 R' B Fw Lw' Bw' L' F B R' Dw2 Bw' L Bw2 Dw F2 U' Fw B D2 Uw' Rw' U' R2 U Rw L' Fw2 U2 Bw Fw' R' Fw' Rw' Bw Rw' Lw2 Dw2 R' Fw F


----------



## Berd (Mar 11, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7:12.55 gigaminx single


UWR!?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 11, 2016)

Berd said:


> UWR!?



yes. WHY DO I NEED 5 CHARACTERS -______-


----------



## kake123 (Mar 11, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
> avg of 12: 1:55.516
> 
> Time List:
> ...



What have you changed when solving 5x5 before you got sub-2min?

For myself to get close or barely sub-2min, I solve the last 4 edges M layer and some lookahead for centers and edges. I am bad at edges so yeah using only righty sledge and R U' R' for edge pairing.


----------



## imvelox (Mar 11, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7:12.55 gigaminx single



wat ._.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 11, 2016)

1:07.85 2nd best 5x5 single


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 11, 2016)

3.75 3x3 speedscramble PB


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 11, 2016)

Berd said:


> UWR!?



jup



imvelox said:


> wat ._.



hehe it's pretty fun


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 12, 2016)

kake123 said:


> What have you changed when solving 5x5 before you got sub-2min?
> 
> For myself to get close or barely sub-2min, I solve the last 4 edes M layer and some lookahead for centers and edges. I am bad at edges so yeah using only righty sledge and R U' R' for edge pairing.



I just sort of spammed tps, especially during edges. Also, I guess as I solved more, I could find edges quicker. My L4E is still pretty bad though.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 12, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
avg of 12: 7.44


Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 7.39 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 R' D' B U2 F D B2 L F2 R 
2. (8.72) U' B2 R U F L' U F2 B L B2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 D R2 
3. 6.91 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 R F R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F U' 
4. 6.57 L B2 U L' F' D' F' U2 L' F U2 L2 D2 R2 F B U2 F2 B' 
5. 6.96 L D2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 U' R' D' F' L' F U2 F D2 R2 
6. 6.69 U' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' D' F' D L' R' B2 U L 
7. 7.10 U2 F D2 F2 L2 U' L D B' R L2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F U2 D2 B' 
8. 8.46 B' D2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L F' R F2 R2 F L D2 
9. 8.20 L' D2 F D2 L' D' B2 L B R2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 R U 
10. 8.59 L' D2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 L' R2 B' D' R B' R F2 U F2 R2 
11. 7.52 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L' U' R' B R D' R' U2 L' D 
12. (6.48) U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F R B L2 R U' L2 F'



and finally pulled off sub 7 avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
avg of 5: 6.86


Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. (8.72) U' B2 R U F L' U F2 B L B2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 D R2 
2. 6.91 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 R F R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F U' 
3. (6.57) L B2 U L' F' D' F' U2 L' F U2 L2 D2 R2 F B U2 F2 B' 
4. 6.96 L D2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 U' R' D' F' L' F U2 F D2 R2 
5. 6.69 U' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' D' F' D L' R' B2 U L


----------



## RhysC (Mar 12, 2016)

Just switched to CN centers+edges on 5x5 and 7x7, hopefully it drops my times a bit


----------



## hamfaceman (Mar 12, 2016)

FINALLY finished my Sq1 ao1000. Pretty simple to roll. 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-12
solves/total: 999/1000

single
best: 16.07
worst: 57.03

mean of 3
current: 25.16 (σ = 4.18)
best: 19.85 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 5
current: 27.70 (σ = 4.04)
best: 20.89 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 12
current: 26.59 (σ = 3.29)
best: 24.42 (σ = 3.72)

avg of 50
current: 27.40 (σ = 3.60)
best: 26.74 (σ = 3.82)

avg of 100
current: 27.24 (σ = 3.42)
best: 27.07 (σ = 3.62)

avg of 1000
current: 32.61 (σ = 5.83)
best: 32.61 (σ = 5.83)

Average: 32.61 (σ = 5.83)
Mean: 32.73


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 12, 2016)

8.31 3x3 avg1000
pretty nice


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 12, 2016)

BigGreen said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
> avg of 12: 7.44
> 
> 
> ...



nice! its good to see you practising (sort of?) regularly again!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 12, 2016)

decent I guess, shame about the high 9's 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-12
avg of 12: 8.749

Time List:
1. (7.445) L U' D' F2 L2 B2 R B U2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F 
2. 9.891 B R2 L' F' L' F B' D2 R F2 L2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D2 
3. 8.693 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B D' R D' U' R F L2 D' R2 
4. 9.451 R2 B R' U' F R L' D' R' B U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 
5. 8.364 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B U' F' U L' R' B' L D U2 B 
6. 7.720 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 L' D B' D' R' D' U L B2 D2 
7. 8.060 U2 D F U2 B' L D' F' D' B2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R D2 
8. 8.186 D L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D R D L B F2 D L D2 L2 B' 
9. 8.630 L2 U' D R F' R2 F' L2 U' L' U2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R 
10. (10.081) R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U L' D2 R B' L U' R2 B D B' 
11. 8.626 U B R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 U2 B' R F' U L' B2 L2 D R' U 
12. 9.868 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U L B L2 F D' F' U' B U


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2016)

All CLLs sub 1.5!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 12, 2016)

MARCH BREAK!!!!



Spoiler



avg of 50
current: 7.749 (σ = 0.51)
best: 7.693 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 100
current: 7.797 (σ = 0.52)
best: 7.797 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 1000
current: 8.035 (σ = 0.51)
best: 8.035 (σ = 0.51)

Average: 8.035 (σ = 0.51)
Mean: 8.042


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 12, 2016)

i got a half decent clock
stats: (hide)
number of times: 55/55
best time: 17.38
worst time: 32.73

current mo3: 21.51 (σ = 0.92)
best mo3: 19.03 (σ = 0.84)

current avg5: 21.74 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 19.26 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 21.11 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 20.28 (σ = 2.21)

current avg50: 21.63 (σ = 1.82)
best avg50: 21.63 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 22.25 (σ = 2.57)
session mean: 22.50


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 12, 2016)

CN is paying off. Still got to get a bit more familiar with the colours at times. But I can now see my first pair about 80% of the time (I saw three pairs on the 9.07 I think)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-12
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.785
worst: 16.605

mean of 3
current: 11.240 (σ = 2.00)
best: 10.218 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 5
current: 10.903 (σ = 0.51)
best: 10.503 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 12
current: 11.138 (σ = 1.08)
best: 11.106 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 50
current: 11.490 (σ = 1.29)
best: 11.481 (σ = 1.29)

avg of 100
current: 11.665 (σ = 1.32)
best: 11.665 (σ = 1.32)

Average: 11.665 (σ = 1.32)
Mean: 11.721


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 11.208 R D B2 D L' D2 R' F D B' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 
2. 12.186 L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' D' F U2 L' D2 R F' R' B2 
3. 12.608 R2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 L R D F L2 B R' 
4. 9.372 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L R2 D B' F2 D U' B' D2 F2 
5. 9.965 U2 B2 D B' D' F2 D2 R' B D2 R L2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 
6. 13.816 L U F2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 R' D F' U R B U' B2 U' 
7. 15.083 R' B' R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 B' L' B R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 L' 
8. 10.305 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 B R' D F2 D R' F L' D' U B' 
9. 13.318 F2 R L2 F U2 B R D2 F' D' F D2 R2 F B2 R2 L2 D2 
10. 11.704 F R' U2 L B2 F2 R D2 R' F' U' R2 D2 F L2 F' L R2 
11. 10.349 L' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 L D2 R F2 R D R' F R' U2 R' B2 L R2 
12. 11.714 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D U' B' R' F2 L B2 F2 L2 D' U' B' 
13. 11.785 R' D2 L' B2 L R2 D2 R D2 U' F2 U L' F D R2 B U2 B2 
14. 13.723 D R2 L' F D' B' R D' F2 R' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' 
15. 9.653 U2 F' B2 D F U2 L U' F' R' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F B2 
16. 14.952 F' B' L U B' R' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F' 
17. 11.864 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D' B2 F D B' L2 B2 R B' 
18. 11.823 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L' U2 F' D U B' 
19. 11.351 B L2 D2 B U L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 U 
20. 10.199 U' R F2 D2 U2 L D2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F D2 B' L' B F2 U L2 F' 
21. 14.671 U B' R U2 L' F L' D R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B R2 L2 B' R2 
22. 11.834 F U' L2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R' F2 R' B' U F L2 D2 F2 
23. 10.592 L' U' F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D R2 L F' D L' B2 D2 R B' D2 
24. 11.768 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 B' L F U B2 R' F2 U' L2 F' 
25. 10.398 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L R2 D U B2 F U R2 U' F' U' 
26. 10.790 U2 F B U' F' L' U2 R' D' F2 B' U2 D2 B R2 F B2 R 
27. 13.013 R L2 B' L2 B2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F' L' B' D' L B' F2 D U' 
28. 14.603 B2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' F' L D R' D' U L' B' L2 U' 
29. 16.605 L F2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R' F D2 U2 R' B F2 R D2 
30. 10.072 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' U B2 R' U' B2 R' B2 D2 
31. 11.762 L2 B2 D' B' R' B2 L' U L R2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D 
32. 10.645 L2 D2 L U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' R' U' L' D L U2 R' B' D R B 
33. 13.480 B R' L' D R U' L2 B2 L D F' D2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 
34. 11.057 L' F' R' B' R F D B2 D2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L 
35. 10.465 F B D2 L2 D2 R' U D2 F B2 L2 U R2 U' D2 B2 U D R2 L' 
36. 10.657 F U' B U B2 R' U' D' R' F' D2 F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B L 
37. 10.386 D2 F' R' F' U' D' B D' L2 F2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' F 
38. 13.057 U R' L' U D B L' U2 L2 U' B' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 
39. 9.244 R' D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D U' F2 U' L' B D2 U B' L' F U' F U' 
40. 10.817 L F2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 R' F D B' R2 B' F R2 F 
41. 13.065 F' U L U B2 L U' R' U' D F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U F 
42. 11.308 L2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B U L' U2 R' B F' 
43. 13.068 U2 B D2 F L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R D' R2 F L F2 D' B' D F' 
44. 11.656 L' F B U R F D2 R2 F' R2 L' U2 L D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 
45. 11.648 L D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 B' R' D' L2 B F L R' B2 
46. 11.742 U' L' D R' F D2 B D F' B' L2 B2 R2 U D L2 D R2 U' F2 U 
47. 12.153 D2 R2 B U2 B U2 L2 B F2 L2 F' U L' F2 D U B' R F' L B' 
48. 12.131 F B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L' D2 B R2 D2 R2 D U' F' 
49. 14.444 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 L U' R2 U2 B F' R' B U2 F2 
50. 10.854 R2 B U2 B R' D' L' B L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 R' 
51. 10.254 U' F R2 U2 B2 D R' F' L F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 
52. 10.577 U' F2 L2 D U' L2 D R2 F2 U' R B L2 D' U' B2 R' D B2 
53. 10.628 U2 B' U2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 R F2 L D2 U' B2 D' F' U2 F2 
54. 10.623 B2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 B' D R U' B R B 
55. 14.288 U2 B U2 B R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D R' F' L2 U F2 L' F' L' B2 
56. 11.800 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R U R F2 U2 B F' U B' L 
57. 9.271 L' F2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B' R2 F L' F2 U 
58. 13.016 R' L2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L' B D' U' B2 R F' L2 U' 
59. 14.955 D' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L B D L2 B L F D R' B 
60. 9.077 F' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 L' U L D2 B' U L U 
61. 12.846 D' R F2 B' U D' F2 U F' D B2 L2 U D B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 L' 
62. 10.489 L2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 B' L2 B U2 R2 U R' U' L2 D B U2 F L F2 
63. 10.824 F U' R2 B U B L2 F2 B' R U2 R B2 R D2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 
64. 10.949 B L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R D' F' U2 L' D F U' L 
65. 10.668 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B R' U' B R' D' F' R U2 
66. 11.699 D2 F L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D' U L' B D' B D F L2 R' 
67. 11.468 F R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F D' B2 R' B' D2 R' B D2 L R2 
68. 12.557 U2 B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L' D B2 D2 U' L' F L2 B 
69. 10.971 B' D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B R' D R U' L D' F' R2 
70. 11.748 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R D' B F' L F D2 R2 B' L2 
71. 10.730 L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' U' R D' L2 B2 L' F R2 D' 
72. 10.572 L2 F D2 B F L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U' L F D2 R D' R B2 U2 R2 
73. 11.639 R L F' R2 U D' L F' B2 R F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 
74. 10.620 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' R D R B D' U' L' U' R' F 
75. 9.510 L U R B2 U2 B2 L U L2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 D2 L2 D2 B R' 
76. 14.382 B2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R' B U B2 L2 F' U2 B' R U 
77. 12.498 U' L2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 B' R2 D' L B R' B2 L2 R B2 R' 
78. 12.948 F2 R' L B' U R' B2 U' R D2 F B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 
79. 11.614 F R D2 R L U R' B' R' U F2 R2 U' D F2 D2 R2 F 
80. 15.272 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U' F2 U F' R F R 
81. 11.445 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R' D' L B2 F' D2 L B2 F 
82. 9.835 R2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D R F R F' L' D' B' D' F U 
83. 11.014 R D2 F2 L2 F R2 B R2 F2 U2 D B' D' B' F L' U2 R2 
84. 11.943 R B2 R2 B D2 R' L2 B2 D R2 D2 F U2 F L2 F' D2 B R2 F' 
85. 12.838 F B2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 L R' D2 R2 D' B2 R D B D' F' L2 
86. 8.785 B U' R2 B' L' D2 B2 L D L F2 R' D2 R U2 L D2 F2 R B2 
87. 14.120 D B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' D2 R' U R D' F R B 
88. 14.300 U2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 R B U2 F' U F D L' D R 
89. 10.731 U2 L' U2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R2 D B2 U' L B F D' U' B L2 
90. 9.128 B L2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D U2 B' R' B2 F' D' R B 
91. 11.320 U' R' B' U R2 L' B2 U B' L B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 U' 
92. 13.882 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 R D F2 L' D B D2 L F' U 
93. 10.482 L' B U' R F' L F' D B' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' D2 F2 U2 D B2 
94. 12.041 U2 F2 R U2 L B2 F2 L2 F' L' B' L2 U2 F R2 U' L' F' 
95. 11.650 D2 B2 U2 L R U2 F2 R B2 D2 L D' L' B' D' R' U2 L F' R 
96. 11.116 F' D2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 L U2 B' L R D' U' B' L2 D2 
97. 10.319 L R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 R U2 L U' L B U2 L2 U' 
98. 9.219 B L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 F2 R F U' R' B2 F2 D2 B' R' 
99. 13.228 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D U' R2 D2 B' L' B2 U2 B U' B2 F R' U 
100. 11.273 D' L U2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 L U2 R' F2 B R U B' F L D' U L'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 12, 2016)

if I only were this consistent all the time... featuring my 3rd best single, which had a 51 redux 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-12
avg of 12: 1:17.856

Time List:
1. 1:16.514 R' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw' B2 Lw' Uw' Dw' Lw Fw' R' Lw Bw Lw F' B Dw F2 Lw2 Fw' R' Lw' B' Rw' U Uw' R U2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw L2 D Lw2 L U' Uw2 F Dw' F R Bw' F2 D L' B' Uw F R Uw' Fw2 Rw Lw2 U Dw' L' D' Lw2 
2. 1:18.246 U' Lw Rw D2 Lw Dw2 L' D' L' Bw' L Dw2 Lw Dw2 U Lw' L B2 Uw F2 Uw Bw' R Lw2 U2 Rw R U2 Lw' D R2 L' U Rw B2 Uw B2 R B' U' D Uw Fw B L' U2 Uw' D Fw2 B' Dw' U2 Fw' Rw2 B R Dw' Bw U' Uw 
3. (1:24.905) Bw2 Lw2 Uw' L' Uw2 Bw Rw' L2 Lw Uw' D2 U2 L' Uw2 Bw2 Fw D2 F U Lw' Bw2 Dw' Rw' Fw L' U2 Bw Lw2 Fw Bw2 Dw U2 R' Bw2 B R' Fw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' Rw L2 Bw2 L' Dw' B2 Bw L2 B2 Fw Bw Rw2 Uw' Lw L2 Rw Dw F2 Lw F' 
4. 1:18.528 F2 B' R2 Dw Bw2 Dw' R' Dw2 F2 R' Fw2 Dw U2 Fw L' Bw' U' D2 R2 Dw2 L' D2 U' Lw2 B' Fw2 D' U' Dw F2 U Lw2 L Rw F' U Fw2 L' B R B2 R Lw2 D' Fw U2 Uw Bw2 B2 F' D' Dw Rw2 Uw Fw R Bw' B2 U B' 
5. 1:17.134 Fw' Rw U' F Rw' Uw' U D2 R' Fw R2 U2 Lw L' Dw R B2 Uw F' L Rw' B2 U Dw' F2 Rw' Fw R2 Uw2 Dw2 B2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 L' R2 F' Dw2 Lw2 D' R' D L B2 U2 Bw2 F2 Dw R2 B Bw2 L2 Uw2 L2 Fw' B D2 Bw' U' B' 
6. 1:17.930 F' U Dw2 F L2 Fw B' D2 Lw2 R' U L' F' B2 L' Lw2 B' D2 Rw' U2 L Lw' Bw' R2 D L' Rw2 Dw' D2 F Rw' Fw R2 Fw' Lw U2 Fw' R Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Bw' U Bw R Uw2 Dw' U D2 L Uw U Dw Fw' B2 Dw2 B2 F Rw2 
7. 1:19.439 Bw Uw Rw L2 Uw2 Dw2 F2 Bw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 Bw F L Lw Uw U2 Lw' U Uw2 Bw B' Rw' F B2 U2 Uw' B Bw D' Fw2 U2 Dw' L2 Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw L2 U2 L' D' F Dw2 F' Dw2 Uw' U R2 U D L2 Rw' R2 D2 R' Uw' Lw' Uw2 
8. 1:17.844 U L' D' B Uw Bw2 Uw' D' Rw B2 L' Lw' Uw2 R' Lw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 R Uw' Dw Bw' Dw' R B2 Rw2 L2 R F' B2 Dw' Lw Uw B' Fw L' Rw Bw' F' Dw Lw2 U2 Fw' Dw D2 B Bw Dw' Lw' Rw D B2 Bw' Lw Uw Dw D' L F2 Rw2 
9. (1:07.879) Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' B2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' R L2 Lw Dw2 D' Lw' L2 Rw Bw F' U Bw' Uw' U' D2 R2 Fw' U' Lw' L' Fw2 B' Uw2 U' R2 L2 B' Rw' Lw R Bw L R Lw2 B2 Dw L F2 Fw Bw U' B2 Uw Bw' F2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Bw' U' 
10. 1:18.077 Dw' Lw2 B L2 D2 B L' Fw2 B F' R Bw' Dw Fw' Bw Rw2 U2 Dw2 R' Dw' B' D Fw2 F' L Bw' Rw' F Rw2 U Dw2 Bw' R2 F2 Uw2 B F' L Lw Dw' Uw F Uw Bw R' D Lw2 L Uw2 R B' Fw' Rw D R' F Lw' Rw B2 Dw 
11. 1:16.870 Lw D F2 Lw' R2 Dw' R' Fw' B Dw Uw' R F Fw2 Rw' D2 B Uw2 F2 Fw' B2 L Rw' F' D' B' Lw' R' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' B2 Lw Rw U Bw Rw Dw' Rw' L' Dw2 Bw2 U Bw' F2 Lw' F' U Dw2 B2 Rw2 F Rw Fw2 F2 B' Dw' Lw' 
12. 1:17.973 L' Bw' Fw' Rw' U' D' Uw L' Lw Uw D' F L' F2 B U2 Rw2 F2 R2 Rw B2 Dw2 Uw D2 Rw Fw2 Lw Rw D2 Bw U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw F2 Rw2 U2 F' Fw' D' L' Bw' B Rw2 R' Lw' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Uw' Lw' D2 R' B Dw' Rw2 U Fw2 Uw'


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 12, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 3.75 3x3 speedscramble PB



Speedscramble? That's a thing?


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 12, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Speedscramble? That's a thing?



Only if you're YouCubing.


----------



## nalralz (Mar 12, 2016)

5x5 PB average and single!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-12
avg of 5: 1:45.00


Time List:
1. (1:51.03)
2. 1:44.00 
3. (1:38.38) 
4. 1:49.59 
5. 1:41.38


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 12, 2016)

4.40 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 B' U2 B D L F L F L'
y' D R2 U' F D2 U F
d U R U' R'
y' U' R U' R'
U L' U' L U2 L' U L
A perm


----------



## nalralz (Mar 12, 2016)

I think I just tied my 3x3 pb average of 5!!! The 8.39 was a PLL skip. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-12
avg of 5: 11.81

Time List:
1. 12.13 U L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L F2 L F2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 B D2 L' R U B2 
2. (8.39) L F2 R B2 R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B' L' U' F R2 U2 F 
3. 11.64 F D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L D' L R' U2 R' U B2 
4. (12.27) B2 L2 D' B2 D' U' B2 L2 D F2 L' U F' R2 U L2 R U' F' L' 
5. 11.64 D' L' D R D B' L U2 R' D B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 12, 2016)

Birthday cubes:
SS 8x8
Hualong
Flowerminx
Master Kilominx
Ghost Cube
 Solved 8x8 in 19:57.56, Flowerminx I got a 2:43 because it catches a lot


----------



## Cale S (Mar 13, 2016)

Average of 12: 11.13
1. 11.26 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' R B L2 D2 R2 D' R D' L R' 
2. 11.36 B U' L' F2 R D R U L U F2 B' R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 D2 R2 B' 
3. (24.54) L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 F' R U' B' R2 U' L U R 
4. 10.89 L2 D U F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D L B R D' R D2 R' B' F' L' D2 
5. 11.45 U2 B D2 F R2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 U2 R2 U' L' B' L2 B2 U2 
6. 11.38 F' L U' F2 D2 R D' B' R' L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U2 
7. 9.97 R' F2 L D2 F2 U2 L B2 L' F2 R2 U' R' F' L' U2 B' D' L R' 
8. (8.70) F' U F' R' U' D2 R' F U B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 B U2 
9. 12.18 L2 B F2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 R' B2 U' R' F' L D B D2 R' 
10. 11.38 R' U L2 F' L' D' B' R2 U F R' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L F2 R F2 
11. 10.03 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F U2 B' F2 D2 F' U' F2 U' R' B2 D L2 F' L2 R' 
12. 11.39 R U2 B2 D2 R U2 L D2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 R' U' B' L2 D F' L U 

11.56 3x3 avg25

21.57 square-1 avg100


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 13, 2016)

pb avg50 sub 13


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 13, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Thanks but (my bad) I meant 3x3 PBs in 1/5/12/50/100/1000




Oh, well then it's:

1/3/5/12/50/100/

7.88/10.24/10.69/11.44/12.52/12.77

I'd say My general average is between 12.5 and 13.5


----------



## Cale S (Mar 13, 2016)

41.51 4x4 single with double parity wut 

part of a nice 45.21 avg5 and 47.24 pb avg12




Spoiler: cool 3x3 solve



9.92 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B L2 D' R2 B' R2 U L F 

y x2
F L' U R D2 // 2x2x2
y2 U' R2 // add edge
y R2 U' y R' F2 R // last cross edge + pair
y' R U R' U2 L' U' L // third pair
R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // fourth pair
U' r U2 R2 F R F' U2 r' F R F' // OLLCP
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Oh, well then it's:
> 
> 1/3/5/12/50/100/
> 
> ...


Well thx!

BTW sub 14 avg100 like finally...13.99 going for sub 14 avg1000!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ayy, another sub-7, OLL skip. Yuxin w/CX3 Soft Springs

6.99 F U R' F2 D R2 L F' R' B U' R2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U'


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 13, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> 4.40 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 B' U2 B D L F L F L'
> y' D R2 U' F D2 U F
> d U R U' R'
> y' U' R U' R'
> ...



holy crap didn't notice this NICE DREW that's sub 4.5 jesus christ


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 13, 2016)

Another slick sub-9 average. (I've had a few sub-9's averages this week)

Average: *8.99*

1. 9.09 U B2 L D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 L U L2 U' B L' D B F2 R2 
2. 9.33 F L U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L B2 R B2 D F2 L2 F L U2 B D' U 
3. (13.26) U L' F2 R U2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R2 U2 F' D' R2 B F2 U2 L U R' 
4. 8.54 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' R D L2 B L' B' D' R2 F' 
5. (8.16) D2 L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 D F2 U' F2 L U' B L U' B2 R D R D2


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 13, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Another slick sub-9 average. (I've had a few sub-9's averages this week)
> 
> Average: *8.99*
> 
> ...



nice nice, are you still cross on top, or have you tried cross on F? obviously you don't need to change it if it's working for you, and you're faster than me so I shouldn't be telling you to change anything lol I'm just curious


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 13, 2016)

34.32 and 34.66 megaminx singles


----------



## KevinG (Mar 13, 2016)

So WTF just happened....
6.05 OH Single PB by 1.4
What's UWR?

R F' R2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R B F2 L2 R D2 U' B R'

z2 y'
F L' D' R' F' B // xcross
y U L U2 L' y' L U L' // 2nd pair
y L U L' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L //4th pair
U2 //LL

25/6.05 = 4.13 TPS


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2016)

First avg50 since i learnt full cll


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-13
avg of 50: 3.77

Time List:
1. 3.02 F' U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U' 
2. 3.56 R2 F2 U R' U' F U2 R' F' U 
3. 4.30 F U2 R F2 R' U F2 R' U2 
4. 4.52 F R' U F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 
5. 2.76 R F' U2 F R' U' F R' F U 
6. 3.80 U' F' U' F' R F2 R2 U2 R' 
7. 2.96 U2 F' R U2 R F' R U' F' 
8. (2.03) U2 R2 F2 U' F' R U' F U' 
9. 4.66 R2 U2 F U F2 R2 U R2 U 
10. 3.63 F2 R' F R U' F' U R' U' 
11. (4.98) R F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 
12. 3.57 U2 F R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U2 
13. 4.03 U R2 F2 U2 R' F U R2 U2 
14. 4.86 U' F2 R U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' 
15. 3.48 R2 U R' U' R F' U F2 U 
16. 3.97 U2 R F R F' R' U2 R2 U' 
17. 4.45 F' U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' 
18. 4.04 F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U' 
19. 4.13 U R U2 R2 F U' F' R2 U2 
20. 2.65 R U2 R' F' R' U F U2 F 
21. 4.34 R' U F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' 
22. 3.63  R2 F2 U F' U' F R2 U' R2 
23. (5.47) U' F' R' F R2 U F U F2 
24. 3.62 R U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U2 
25. 3.66 F R' F R' U F2 U' R F' U' 
26. 4.65 F' U2 F' U F2 R' F2 R F2 
27. (2.24) R U2 F2 U' F' R' F R2 F 
28. 3.56 R' F' R U F' R2 U2 F U' 
29. 3.59 R U2 F2 R' U' F' R2 F' U2 
30. 3.88 F' R U F' U2 F' R' U' F U2 
31. 3.20 U2 R2 U R' U R2 F U' R 
32. (5.07) R U' F' R F U2 R' F R2 
33. 3.45 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U' F 
34. 4.17 R2 F U' R' U F' U' R U2 
35. 4.32 R2 U F2 R' U' R2 U' F' U2 
36. 3.75 F' R2 U F2 U' R2 U F' U 
37. (2.59) F U' R2 U F' U2 F' R2 F 
38. 4.20 F' U F R2 U' F' R F R 
39. 2.96 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 
40. 3.60 R' F' U2 R U' R U2 R' F2 
41. 2.95 F2 R' F R2 F' U2 R U' R 
42. 3.86 F2 U F' U2 R U2 R F R2 
43. 3.27 U' F' R F2 U R2 U2 F R2 U' 
44. 4.17 F R U F U' F2 R F' R U' 
45. 3.91 U2 F R' F2 U' R2 U' R U' 
46. 3.18 R U2 R F' R2 U2 R' F U' 
47. 4.54 R2 F2 U R' F U R2 U2 R' U' 
48. 4.11 U' F' U F2 U R' F U2 R' 
49. 3.74 R F' R2 U F' U R2 F2 U 
50. 3.19 R2 U2 R U R2 U2 F2 U' R'





KevinG said:


> So WTF just happened....
> 6.05 OH Single PB by 1.4
> What's UWR?
> 
> ...



5.7x by faz


----------



## imvelox (Mar 13, 2016)

8:42.41 gigaminx single


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 13, 2016)

imvelox said:


> 8:42.41 gigaminx single



is that UWR ?


----------



## imvelox (Mar 13, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> is that UWR ?



nah, lucas got 7:12


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 13, 2016)

KevinG said:


> So WTF just happened....
> 6.05 OH Single PB by 1.4
> What's UWR?
> 
> ...



Wtf...that's crazy

Uwr is 5.93 by feliks


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 13, 2016)

am i fazt at clock
stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.20
worst time: 22.30

current mo3: 17.59 (σ = 0.90)
best mo3: 13.27 (σ = 1.00)

current avg5: 17.01 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 13.47 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 15.21 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 14.54 (σ = 1.12)

current avg50: 16.50 (σ = 1.66)
best avg50: 16.50 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 16.50 (σ = 1.66)
session mean: 16.57


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 13, 2016)

<3
also 17:24.41 8x8 singles are nice


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 13, 2016)

gj ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-13
avg of 5: 8.171

Time List:
1. 7.940 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 U R' F L2 R B D F2 L' F 
2. (7.649) F' D2 L2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 U' B2 F U L2 U B2 R D' L F 
3. (9.700) D2 B2 R2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' L' B U' R F' D' F2 D B 
4. 8.396 U D2 B F L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B U' B' R' U2 R U L2 F2 
5. 8.177 U2 L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 F' L2 R D' R2 F2 L' U2 F2

low 6 with zbll aswell :tu : 6.176 B' R2 F2 R2 F D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B L F2 L' D B2 U'


----------



## Lid (Mar 13, 2016)

Sq1 a100: *19.950*



Spoiler



21.003[p], 16.861, 20.990, 17.054, 20.390[p], 19.438, 21.367, 21.314[p], 21.520[p], 18.831, 27.267, 15.940, 20.786, 22.140[p], 20.702[p], 17.905, 21.824[p], 21.128[p], 20.543, 23.054[p], 18.760, 20.162[p], 20.725[p], 20.159[p], 20.449, 19.610, 26.977[p], 18.303[p], 21.945, 22.371[p], 22.690[p], 18.059, 17.576, 19.375[p], 22.758, 16.821, 26.758[p], 21.026[p], 21.839[p], 23.779[p], 20.721, 20.964[p], 21.145, 23.075[p], 17.827, 19.501, 18.589, 19.754, 20.977, 18.939, 24.743[p], 19.260, 22.381[p], 22.217, 18.822, 20.309[p], 20.751[p], 20.577[p], 15.617, 16.788, 19.005[p], 11.420, 18.626, 21.418, 17.535, 17.555, 17.485, 16.369, 19.466[p], 18.960, 17.335, 18.806[p], 19.429[p], 22.301[p], 22.199, 20.063[p], 22.056, 17.567[p], 23.612[p], 18.276, 20.490[p], 19.562, 17.360, 20.315[p], 20.671, 17.937, 16.680, 18.351, 15.663, 19.699, 20.739, 20.694, 17.759, 20.482[p], 27.370, 15.790, 19.049, 17.005, 23.913, 20.876


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 13, 2016)

Well relearned ZBLL H and Pi(forgot most from not cubing for several months) 
Onto Sune next


----------



## Cale S (Mar 13, 2016)

3.52 skewb avg100 (stackmat pb)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.52
1. 3.33 L' R B L U R U' R' U
2. 3.50 U' R U' L B L R' U
3. 3.89 B' U L' B' R U' R U
4. 3.02 L' R U' L' R' B U R'
5. (2.33) B' U' L' U B L B R'
6. 3.40 B L' U L' U' L U' L'
7. 3.61 B U' L' B' L R L' U' R
8. 3.37 R' L R B R B' R L
9. 3.49 L' U' B U' L' U' R U'
10. 4.75 U' B' U R' B' R U' B L'
11. 3.34 U' R B' R U B L' B'
12. 3.01 L' U R L' R' L' B U
13. 2.99 B L R B L' B' U' R'
14. 3.59 B' U' L' U' B R U R' L
15. 3.84 U L' U' L U L' R' B'
16. 3.00 R' U' R U R U' L' R' L'
17. 3.38 L' B' U L R U' R' U
18. 3.70 L B U R' U B' U R' L
19. 3.28 R U' R' B U' L' U B' U
20. 4.03 L' B' L' U' L B' R U' R'
21. 3.73 U B' L R L' U' B R'
22. 3.03 U' B U R U B' R L'
23. 2.87 L R U' B U R' U' R
24. 4.36 R B' R L' R U R' U L'
25. 3.25 B' R L' B' L' R' U B' R
26. 2.77 R U B U B' R' L' R
27. 4.29 L U B L' R U L U'
28. 3.13 U B' L U L' U L' B
29. 4.53 B' R' U' R U' B R' L'
30. 3.66 B' R U' L' R' U' L' B' R'
31. 2.96 R' B' U' B' L R' L' U' R
32. 3.96 R U' B L R U' B' U L
33. 3.47 L' R B' L' B' L R B'
34. 3.70 B L B R' U R' L B' U
35. 4.48 U R U' L' U' R' U' R' L
36. 2.91 R U B' U' B' L' R U' R'
37. 3.23 B R U B U' L' U L'
38. 3.27 B R' U' R' B' R U' L'
39. 3.92 R L' R' U B' U B' L
40. 3.16 R' U' B L' B R' L U' L'
41. 3.26 R U' L B' L' B' L' U
42. 3.50 L B R B' L R' L R L
43. 4.53 R U' L' U R' L R U'
44. (6.03) B' R' U L B U B' L' U
45. 3.79 U' R' L R L B' U' B'
46. 4.99 U L B L' B L B' R
47. 3.15 R' U B L B R' B' L' U'
48. 3.51 U B U' B L' U L' B R'
49. 3.19 U L U' R' U' L R' L
50. 3.04 L' B U' R' B R B' L' B'
51. 3.75 L U' B R U L B' R
52. 4.30 R L B' U L R L' U'
53. (6.73) B R B R' U' R U' B L'
54. 2.84 L R U' B' U' L U' L
55. (5.57) U' R' L' R L' U' R' B' U'
56. 3.49 R' B L R' L' R' L B'
57. 3.50 U' R' L' R U B U' L' R
58. 4.77 U L' B R L R L B' R'
59. 3.40 L' R' L B' R B' U' L R'
60. 2.72 U R L R L R' L' R' L'
61. 3.64 B L U' B L R L U'
62. 3.21 B R B L' B U R' B
63. 3.18 B' U' R' L' U L B' R'
64. 4.74 U' B' L U' L R' L R'
65. (5.53) L R' B L B R U' R'
66. 3.53 B U' L B R' L U B' R'
67. 3.44 B' L R' L' U' R U R U'
68. (5.38) U' R U' R' B' R B L R'
69. 4.45 B' R' L U R U' R' B'
70. 2.85 R U' L R' L' B U' B
71. 3.46 U B' L R' B' U' R' B'
72. 2.62 R' B' U' B U R' U' R' L'
73. 2.60 U' L B' L' B L' U B
74. (2.19) B U B R' U' B R' B R'
75. 4.33 R' B' U B R L' U B U'
76. 2.97 U' R B' R U R' B' U R'
77. 4.80 B L U' L U L' B R' U
78. 2.45 L' R' L' R' B' L U L U
79. 3.47 R B' R L' U B L B R
80. 3.05 U' B U' B' L R B' L U'
81. 2.91 U R' U' L' B' U B' U
82. (2.34) L B R' B' U B' U' R'
83. 2.93 U' B U' L B U B' L U
84. 3.78 U' R' B' R' L' U' R' L U'
85. 3.53 B' L R L R' U L' B' R
86. 4.32 U R' L' B' L' R U' R' U'
87. 3.83 L R' U L' B' R B L R
88. 2.71 U' L' U R B L' B U B
89. 3.39 R' L' B' U R B R L B'
90. 4.09 L' B R L B L B U
91. 3.65 L' B' R U' L' U L' B R'
92. 4.05 U' L' R' L U' R' L U' B
93. 3.10 L B R' B' L' R B R'
94. 3.04 B L R' U B' U L' R' L
95. 2.83 U R' U L U R' B U'
96. 3.01 L' R' L R U B L' B U'
97. (2.32) U' R U' L U' L B' L'
98. (1.87) B L' R' L' U R' L' U'
99. 4.03 U' B' U' L R L B' L'
100. 3.69 R L B' R U' L' U' L'


with this (counting 4 fail):
Average of 12: 2.97
1. 2.62 R' B' U' B U R' U' R' L'
2. 2.60 U' L B' L' B L' U B
3. (2.19) B U B R' U' B R' B R'
4. 4.33 R' B' U B R L' U B U'
5. 2.97 U' R B' R U R' B' U R'
6. (4.80) B L U' L U L' B R' U
7. 2.45 L' R' L' R' B' L U L U
8. 3.47 R B' R L' U B L B R
9. 3.05 U' B U' B' L R B' L U'
10. 2.91 U R' U' L' B' U B' U
11. 2.34 L B R' B' U B' U' R'
12. 2.93 U' B U' L B U B' L U


----------



## qaz (Mar 14, 2016)

2 month break makes you faster, who knew

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-13
avg of 12: 9.98

Time List:
1. (12.09) L' B R' U D' F' U' R U2 R' L2 U2 F B2 U2 B U2 F L2 B 
2. 8.54 L F2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F U' F2 R2 D L' D U' 
3. 11.02 D2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L D' R D' B L U R2 F L 
4. 11.22 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 D' U' F' U R D2 F D' R' U R2 
5. (7.96) F' U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' D B2 F U' F' L F2 D' B' 
6. 10.21 R2 F2 L U2 L U2 L D2 U2 R F2 U' R2 B' R2 D B2 R' D B F 
7. 10.07 F U B L' D' B2 L' U' F U L2 D L2 U B2 D L2 F2 D B 
8. 10.14 U2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R' D2 L' R' U2 B' L2 F2 D F L2 D U2 B2 
9. 11.38 D L2 B' R F U2 D B R' B2 U F2 R2 D F2 B2 R2 U R2 
10. 9.14 L' F2 R2 L2 D B' R' D B2 D' L2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' 
11. 10.09 D F2 B' L' U' B' L' B2 R L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 D' R2 U' F' 
12. 7.99 F2 R' U2 B2 U' F R L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F U2 B R2 D2 B' D'

Also 4x4: 32.76 single, 38.18 ao5


----------



## RhysC (Mar 14, 2016)

2.5 hour 13x13 solve, first ever full solve.

+2 3x3 sub-8s yesterday, my 2nd and 3rd ever


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2016)

21x21x21 computer cube in 40:53.016 (1.02 seconds/piece)
23x23x23 computer cube in 47:34.906 (0.98 seconds/piece)


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 14, 2016)

RhysC said:


> 2.5 hour 13x13 solve, first ever full solve.
> 
> +2 3x3 sub-8s yesterday, my 2nd and 3rd ever



gj to both, how was edge pairing on the 13x13? lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 14, 2016)

Megaminx
1:05.36 ao5
1:07.34 ao12
1:09.98 ao50
Still no sub-1 single though


----------



## mafergut (Mar 14, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx
> 1:05.36 ao5
> 1:07.34 ao12
> 1:09.98 ao50
> Still no sub-1 single though



Nice times Isaac!! It still takes me more than that to finish F2L and also LL most of the time (I really have to learn a decent LL method for Mega but I don't seem to find time to do it). Also, I didn't mod my SS Mega in the end so it catches "a bit". I'm afraid to do it wrong and have to buy another one, or worse, have to come back to my Yuhu


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx
> 1:05.36 ao5
> 1:07.34 ao12
> 1:09.98 ao50
> Still no sub-1 single though



Nice! You're about my speed now (or back when I practiced megaminx), we should race because I need to get back into it lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 14, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Nice times Isaac!! It still takes me more than that to finish F2L and also LL most of the time (I really have to learn a decent LL method for Mega but I don't seem to find time to do it). Also, I didn't mod my SS Mega in the end so it catches "a bit". I'm afraid to do it wrong and have to buy another one, or worse, have to come back to my Yuhu


Thanks! I doubt that you can mod a SS mega wrongly, for reference watch this.


Iggy said:


> Nice! You're about my speed now (or back when I practiced megaminx), we should race because I need to get back into it lol


Thanks! I doubt I can keep this up, I only have a 1 week break from school this week.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 14, 2016)

25.81 tied OH PB single!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 14, 2016)

Praetorian said:


> nice nice, are you still cross on top, or have you tried cross on F? obviously you don't need to change it if it's working for you, and you're faster than me so I shouldn't be telling you to change anything lol I'm just curious



Nah, she definitely should change to cross on D.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 14, 2016)

1:19.44 5x5 PB ao50:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-14
avg of 50: 1:19.445

Time List:
1. 1:16.514 R' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw' B2 Lw' Uw' Dw' Lw Fw' R' Lw Bw Lw F' B Dw F2 Lw2 Fw' R' Lw' B' Rw' U Uw' R U2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw L2 D Lw2 L U' Uw2 F Dw' F R Bw' F2 D L' B' Uw F R Uw' Fw2 Rw Lw2 U Dw' L' D' Lw2 
2. 1:18.246 U' Lw Rw D2 Lw Dw2 L' D' L' Bw' L Dw2 Lw Dw2 U Lw' L B2 Uw F2 Uw Bw' R Lw2 U2 Rw R U2 Lw' D R2 L' U Rw B2 Uw B2 R B' U' D Uw Fw B L' U2 Uw' D Fw2 B' Dw' U2 Fw' Rw2 B R Dw' Bw U' Uw 
3. 1:24.905 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' L' Uw2 Bw Rw' L2 Lw Uw' D2 U2 L' Uw2 Bw2 Fw D2 F U Lw' Bw2 Dw' Rw' Fw L' U2 Bw Lw2 Fw Bw2 Dw U2 R' Bw2 B R' Fw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' Rw L2 Bw2 L' Dw' B2 Bw L2 B2 Fw Bw Rw2 Uw' Lw L2 Rw Dw F2 Lw F' 
4. 1:18.528 F2 B' R2 Dw Bw2 Dw' R' Dw2 F2 R' Fw2 Dw U2 Fw L' Bw' U' D2 R2 Dw2 L' D2 U' Lw2 B' Fw2 D' U' Dw F2 U Lw2 L Rw F' U Fw2 L' B R B2 R Lw2 D' Fw U2 Uw Bw2 B2 F' D' Dw Rw2 Uw Fw R Bw' B2 U B' 
5. 1:17.134 Fw' Rw U' F Rw' Uw' U D2 R' Fw R2 U2 Lw L' Dw R B2 Uw F' L Rw' B2 U Dw' F2 Rw' Fw R2 Uw2 Dw2 B2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 L' R2 F' Dw2 Lw2 D' R' D L B2 U2 Bw2 F2 Dw R2 B Bw2 L2 Uw2 L2 Fw' B D2 Bw' U' B' 
6. 1:17.930 F' U Dw2 F L2 Fw B' D2 Lw2 R' U L' F' B2 L' Lw2 B' D2 Rw' U2 L Lw' Bw' R2 D L' Rw2 Dw' D2 F Rw' Fw R2 Fw' Lw U2 Fw' R Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Bw' U Bw R Uw2 Dw' U D2 L Uw U Dw Fw' B2 Dw2 B2 F Rw2 
7. 1:19.439 Bw Uw Rw L2 Uw2 Dw2 F2 Bw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 Bw F L Lw Uw U2 Lw' U Uw2 Bw B' Rw' F B2 U2 Uw' B Bw D' Fw2 U2 Dw' L2 Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw L2 U2 L' D' F Dw2 F' Dw2 Uw' U R2 U D L2 Rw' R2 D2 R' Uw' Lw' Uw2 
8. 1:17.844 U L' D' B Uw Bw2 Uw' D' Rw B2 L' Lw' Uw2 R' Lw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 R Uw' Dw Bw' Dw' R B2 Rw2 L2 R F' B2 Dw' Lw Uw B' Fw L' Rw Bw' F' Dw Lw2 U2 Fw' Dw D2 B Bw Dw' Lw' Rw D B2 Bw' Lw Uw Dw D' L F2 Rw2 
9. (1:07.879) Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' B2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' R L2 Lw Dw2 D' Lw' L2 Rw Bw F' U Bw' Uw' U' D2 R2 Fw' U' Lw' L' Fw2 B' Uw2 U' R2 L2 B' Rw' Lw R Bw L R Lw2 B2 Dw L F2 Fw Bw U' B2 Uw Bw' F2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Bw' U' 
10. 1:18.077 Dw' Lw2 B L2 D2 B L' Fw2 B F' R Bw' Dw Fw' Bw Rw2 U2 Dw2 R' Dw' B' D Fw2 F' L Bw' Rw' F Rw2 U Dw2 Bw' R2 F2 Uw2 B F' L Lw Dw' Uw F Uw Bw R' D Lw2 L Uw2 R B' Fw' Rw D R' F Lw' Rw B2 Dw 
11. 1:16.870 Lw D F2 Lw' R2 Dw' R' Fw' B Dw Uw' R F Fw2 Rw' D2 B Uw2 F2 Fw' B2 L Rw' F' D' B' Lw' R' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' B2 Lw Rw U Bw Rw Dw' Rw' L' Dw2 Bw2 U Bw' F2 Lw' F' U Dw2 B2 Rw2 F Rw Fw2 F2 B' Dw' Lw' 
12. 1:17.973 L' Bw' Fw' Rw' U' D' Uw L' Lw Uw D' F L' F2 B U2 Rw2 F2 R2 Rw B2 Dw2 Uw D2 Rw Fw2 Lw Rw D2 Bw U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw F2 Rw2 U2 F' Fw' D' L' Bw' B Rw2 R' Lw' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Uw' Lw' D2 R' B Dw' Rw2 U Fw2 Uw' 
13. 1:23.348 D' Lw2 Dw U' Rw' B' Fw2 U' B L D2 Fw2 D R F2 U2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U Dw' B Dw2 R2 B U' Dw D' Rw2 R Dw' F' Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw' L Fw2 Rw' Fw2 R F' Dw U2 L Lw' Bw' F' Uw2 D2 F' B D2 Dw' Bw R' U' Rw2 F' 
14. 1:17.735 Uw Rw F2 B' Lw2 Bw' R' Fw' L' Rw2 Bw2 U Uw' D' Rw Bw Fw Dw' Uw' U' L D2 R Rw' L' Fw' L' Rw2 Bw U2 Fw' F' L2 Rw' Lw2 U2 Uw' Dw B' R Dw' Bw Lw D' Lw2 D' U2 Fw' L' F2 D' Rw' L2 R Dw2 Bw' F' Fw2 Dw' Bw' 
15. 1:15.476 B' Dw' F2 L2 Bw Lw' Uw2 Fw Dw2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw' B2 F2 L2 Dw2 Lw2 B2 Fw F' L2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw F' Rw Dw2 L U' F2 R' F' Rw U F2 L' Lw2 U' Dw B2 U' F U Lw' R Dw2 Uw2 Bw' R U2 D2 Dw R U R' U2 F2 Rw2 
16. 1:22.445 Bw2 Rw L' Lw' Dw F B2 U' R U B U2 F2 R' L2 F2 U R Bw2 L' Rw Lw D2 L R' Rw F2 B' U2 Bw2 L B' R' Lw Uw2 U Lw2 R2 F2 R2 Lw F' U B Fw' Bw' L' R' U' Dw2 F' Fw Rw U2 D' L2 Fw Dw2 F2 Fw' 
17. 1:16.771 Lw2 Rw' R Uw2 U2 Bw2 U2 Fw Lw2 B' D2 Dw Rw B2 F Uw' R' U L' Rw2 Bw2 Dw' B U2 L' R Bw F2 D2 U' Dw Lw2 B' R2 Fw Uw' D' Lw Fw' Lw' Uw Fw2 U2 Lw2 B' Uw D2 Rw' Lw Bw F Rw2 Lw' U R2 U R2 Lw2 Dw Uw' 
18. 1:22.480 F2 L U' R2 B Rw F B Uw2 B2 Lw B Fw2 R' L Dw' Lw2 U Fw Dw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw L2 Dw2 Bw' F L Dw2 R2 Rw' U2 Uw2 Dw' F Fw B2 Uw2 D2 Fw' U R2 D' Uw' F2 Rw B Dw Rw' L2 B Dw Fw Bw' U 
19. 1:17.209 U Rw' Fw2 Uw' R F U F R' Rw Bw' U2 Lw2 R' B F' U F2 L' Fw' Rw' Fw2 D' R Dw' F2 Rw D' Uw2 B' Rw Bw U Dw2 R L2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw Bw Uw Bw Lw Rw Uw2 Bw' Rw' R Dw2 F' Dw2 L2 B2 Fw2 F Uw2 R Rw Fw2 
20. (1:27.270) U Dw Lw2 Dw' U' Rw' Uw' U' Dw2 Rw Uw' Rw L U2 F D2 Uw2 R Rw2 Lw Dw' Uw' Fw' Dw B Rw Lw' Uw2 R2 B' L' B' Dw Lw Rw Fw2 U2 D2 R2 Fw' Dw' Bw2 L' Bw Lw' B2 Bw' F' Uw' L2 R F2 Fw D' L' Fw' L2 B' U R' 
21. 1:18.927 Bw2 Lw Dw' U' Lw2 Fw U' Bw' Rw2 B' R2 F Lw2 Dw' U2 F2 U2 D' Lw' Dw F2 Bw Fw2 Dw' U F' Fw2 Uw' R2 B' L2 Rw2 Bw' R U' R2 Lw L U R2 Rw Bw L' F Lw' Bw' D U' Uw L2 Uw' B' Rw Lw2 L' D' R Uw' L' B 
22. 1:17.579 D U2 Bw Dw Rw D2 Uw2 Lw Rw' B2 D' Rw2 L2 Dw' Rw2 Bw' B U2 Rw' Fw R' L' F' Bw2 Rw2 D U Uw' F2 Bw Dw' Rw Dw' Rw D F2 Bw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 L Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 U B2 R2 Uw2 B' F2 Dw2 D2 Fw2 B R' U Bw2 L2 Fw2 
23. (1:09.749) L2 B2 U F2 Bw Dw U2 Fw' Uw2 Dw Bw2 D2 Fw D Rw2 F Bw L2 Bw Rw B' Dw' Rw Uw2 Dw Fw Lw' Dw L Fw Dw B' Rw Uw2 Dw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 B U2 Rw U' Uw Fw U' Rw2 B2 Uw2 U' Lw D' Lw' R' Fw2 D' L F' Dw U L 
24. 1:24.931 L' F' L' R Dw' F U' L Rw2 D' Fw Bw' Uw R' Dw Fw' D Fw R2 B Lw' U' Lw2 Uw2 R' Fw' U2 R2 L2 Fw' Lw Rw Bw2 Fw' F Lw' L' R2 Fw D R2 F' L' Lw F' D' U2 Rw' U2 B' D Rw2 F2 Uw L Fw R' D2 B2 R' 
25. (1:29.614) Lw R B2 F2 U2 Dw2 R' Fw' L Fw2 Uw' Rw' D U2 Bw Uw Rw' Uw B2 Dw2 L' Uw Dw Rw2 U2 R Bw2 D' Fw' R2 Lw' L2 Uw' D2 Rw' Bw Uw' B2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw U' Bw2 B D' U' L2 Lw D' U L' Fw2 Bw2 F U' R2 Rw 
26. 1:24.885 L2 R2 Dw2 F Dw D' U Rw Fw2 Lw' Fw' R B2 D' Dw Uw2 R' U' Dw D F2 Bw' L' D' Lw2 Uw Dw' F' Rw2 D2 Dw U2 B F2 Dw Lw2 L R' F2 Dw2 Uw' B D' Bw Uw' Fw F' B' D2 Dw' L Fw Bw' Uw D' R Uw D2 Rw' Fw' 
27. 1:21.780 Bw' Fw' Lw' Fw Dw' L2 F' Rw' Bw' Uw' Lw F' Uw2 Dw2 Bw Uw2 Bw' Uw' B2 Bw' R2 U F' Rw' Fw' Dw' B D Dw' U' B' Bw U D Rw' Bw2 Dw Bw' Fw' Rw F' Rw' Fw2 U' B2 Bw2 F Fw2 R Uw' Fw2 Uw' F' Lw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 U' F 
28. (1:27.330) L2 B2 F' Uw2 Fw' Dw' U' Lw' B F Dw' L2 Lw R B' Fw2 F L' F' Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 U' D' F Fw2 L2 U2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Bw2 U2 L Lw' Uw' U2 Rw' R Fw2 Lw2 L2 Fw' Bw' Uw' U B2 L' Bw' F2 U Dw2 L' R2 Lw2 D2 F2 B2 D2 Bw 
29. 1:25.900 B' Uw B2 F' R Fw2 D' L B' D2 F2 Uw2 Bw' L2 Bw2 L2 U' Bw' L' U' Dw' R2 F' Fw' B R L B' Uw' L Rw Fw' U Fw2 Bw D B D' U2 Dw Fw' Dw F2 D' U2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' R' Fw Lw D' Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 Dw' Fw 
30. 1:22.800 Dw2 Bw D2 Fw2 L' Bw B' Rw2 L Uw2 R' Bw D2 F Rw2 Uw Dw L2 Fw' Rw B' F' R Dw2 U Lw Rw' F2 L Rw Dw2 L Uw Dw' F U Dw R2 Dw B2 L2 Fw' Lw Bw2 F2 L' Rw Lw D2 L Uw' Rw2 F L2 Lw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 Lw' L' 
31. 1:16.030 Bw' R' Lw' Dw2 Uw' U' Bw F2 U F' Lw U2 Lw' F Fw U' L2 Lw2 U2 Bw Fw D' F' Fw' B D' Bw R U2 D' F' Uw L' B' Uw2 Fw R U' R2 L' Bw' L' Dw2 L2 U2 Lw2 Bw' B2 U' Rw Uw D' Rw' Uw' D Lw' Bw Lw2 U2 B 
32. 1:12.400 U2 F' Uw Dw' Lw D Dw' F' D Bw' U' Fw2 Bw' F Dw' F' B' L2 D Bw2 Dw Uw F' D' Fw2 D2 L' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw Lw2 F2 Bw' Rw' U R U' Bw2 U' Dw' Bw2 D' Lw2 Rw2 F D2 Lw' D2 B U2 R2 B Uw Dw' Rw2 D2 R B' 
33. 1:19.530 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 R F2 Uw' Lw F2 R Uw F Fw' Rw F2 Fw' L2 Bw B U D2 Dw2 L2 F2 Lw' U2 R' Fw' Lw2 Uw D2 F2 U' F' Dw Fw Bw Uw Rw' B' R' Fw F' B2 D2 F U2 R L Lw' Fw' L Rw D' R' Dw Rw' U2 Bw' Rw' Lw' 
34. 1:17.530 R' Rw2 L' F Uw2 Fw B2 Uw Rw Fw Lw' R Dw Fw' Rw U R2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Uw' D2 F' Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw' B' Rw Fw' Lw2 D' L D2 Uw Dw2 L Dw' Fw' D B Dw B2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Dw L' Bw' Dw' D2 Fw' R Bw R2 Uw D' R2 L' D 
35. (1:10.580) Bw D2 F2 L Rw' Bw2 D2 F U' R Fw L B2 Bw Dw Uw' Bw Rw U Fw Uw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' Bw Lw' U2 R Fw2 L B' Uw' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' U Uw2 Bw' Rw Bw' D' Bw2 B2 U F2 Dw' L R2 Uw L2 Lw' D2 Rw R 
36. 1:13.930 Bw2 U2 Dw' Bw2 D U2 L2 Lw Uw2 Dw R2 L' U2 Fw' R' Uw D U' Rw Lw L2 Uw2 R2 F2 Rw2 F Fw Rw2 Lw2 D Lw L B Rw2 B2 L' F2 Uw Fw' Uw' R Uw' F2 Dw' D2 U L F Fw Rw' F' D2 F D' Dw2 R Fw2 Bw' B U 
37. 1:19.190 Fw2 Dw Lw' R2 Fw' R' Dw2 B2 U' Lw2 D' Uw Rw' F2 L B' Uw2 B R' Rw2 Lw U R' Uw2 B' D2 Lw U' Dw2 L Fw' L2 U Uw Dw' R' B' Uw' Lw' B2 D F Dw2 Lw U2 B2 Rw' Uw' Fw Rw' Lw' R Fw' D2 Uw' Lw B2 Rw2 F2 Lw' 
38. 1:23.630 Uw R2 L2 Fw Lw' F2 Uw' D2 U' Bw' Dw' Lw2 B2 D2 Bw' Lw L' Fw2 B2 Dw' R2 Lw' U B2 Rw F' Lw2 Rw2 U D2 R2 Rw Dw2 R Dw Rw B2 L2 Rw Fw2 B D2 R' Lw' B' Dw2 R F L2 Rw F2 Rw B Rw B F Rw2 D Dw' R2 
39. 1:24.430 D2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Dw U' Bw' Fw Dw Lw' D Fw D2 Uw B D2 Bw2 D2 R' L' Dw' Rw2 U' B R2 L' Fw' B' Dw' B U' D Uw2 B Uw2 Dw Fw2 B U' B Rw' Bw2 Lw' Dw' Fw Dw2 Rw2 R Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 B' Uw Rw Lw F U D 
40. 1:20.930 R2 D2 U F' R Lw2 Fw2 L2 D' B2 L2 Dw2 B' Fw' Rw R2 D' L2 R2 Uw' F2 Fw Bw' L' B2 D U Bw' Dw' Rw2 U2 Uw' Fw Rw L' Fw2 D B F' R' Lw F2 B' Dw' D' B Lw D2 L2 Uw L2 R Bw2 Lw B Fw' F2 Uw2 U' F' 
41. 1:19.780 B Dw R2 Rw Uw2 Rw' D' Rw' B2 R F Rw' R2 D' F' Lw' Rw2 U2 B L2 Fw2 R Fw' D' Lw Uw2 D' Rw' Lw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' D' R2 Bw2 B2 Rw2 F B' Uw Rw2 Uw' Lw' L Rw2 D2 U2 R2 Rw' Bw' U Rw' U2 R' Bw' Uw Fw' U2 F2 Bw2 
42. 1:14.440 F' Lw2 Fw2 L2 B' Fw R U' Uw D2 R2 D L' R Dw' F' U' Bw Fw' U Rw' Bw D' Rw2 Lw Bw' Dw' F2 Rw B' U2 R F2 D Rw U2 B2 F' R' B2 Dw' U F Dw2 F2 L' F2 Bw Dw' D Uw' Lw Fw' Rw L D' Dw' U' Rw' B 
43. 1:23.899 Lw' F' D Lw2 Bw2 L2 Bw' F' L' Rw Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Lw Dw L R Dw F2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 L2 U' Rw' Lw Bw' B R' L' B Uw2 U D Lw2 F2 Fw' R' L' Uw2 Rw' D2 F' R Bw Fw2 F Lw2 U L' Lw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 U' D B' F 
44. 1:19.925 Rw' B' Dw' B R2 L Fw' D2 U2 Rw' Bw2 F' B Lw B D2 U2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 U L D U2 F Bw D' R U2 Bw F2 Dw2 L Dw' Fw2 F U2 L' Dw U Uw2 B' Uw2 F2 Uw Rw2 Lw2 L Dw' B' U2 F2 Lw B' D' Bw L R2 Lw D' 
45. 1:22.135 L2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw U Lw Uw2 Fw2 D F2 B' Rw' R D F' D' L' Dw2 U L2 Lw2 Bw Lw' Fw' U' Uw D2 L B2 Uw' R2 L2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 L2 R' D Dw' B' Uw' Dw F2 B2 L F' L2 Uw' R Lw' U2 Uw' F' B' L' Lw' R Bw B2 D 
46. 1:21.496 Bw2 Uw Lw Bw F2 U' D2 Lw' R Bw Dw Uw' B' Uw2 Lw' R Rw2 L2 Fw U R Bw2 D' Dw' Fw2 Bw' L2 Uw' Dw B2 D2 B Lw2 U' B F2 Lw' Fw2 Uw D L2 Uw2 L' Dw Fw Rw' Uw U2 F' L F2 Fw Uw B' F' L' F' Bw2 Fw2 D 
47. 1:21.562 U F' Bw' U F' L F' Fw2 Rw' U' Rw F2 Bw' B2 U' L2 U R' U2 Uw' Rw Uw U D2 Fw2 L' U' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw B2 R' U' L Lw2 Bw2 L' Uw' Fw' L' R2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Bw D2 L2 F B' U B2 U' Rw D Bw' Rw2 F' D2 L 
48. 1:16.969 D' R2 U2 Fw F' Dw Lw Uw Lw2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 Dw Bw U L2 F2 D' L' R' Bw2 L Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 D' F2 B2 Lw' D2 U B' Bw' R D L' Bw R' Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw F2 B U' Uw2 B2 F' U Lw Uw' Dw R Dw Uw F2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' U' 
49. 1:13.749 F Dw2 F' R2 Dw Lw' R' D Bw Rw Dw' F Fw2 Lw2 R Uw U' Rw D Lw2 Rw Uw Rw' R2 Uw' Dw' Bw' L F U2 L2 Uw' Rw Lw F2 Dw2 F' U Lw D' Rw2 Lw R Dw' D2 U' Rw' R' Uw2 B' F' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' B' U L' Bw2 Dw' 
50. 1:18.281 U2 F2 U' Rw2 U' L2 U' L2 Rw2 B2 Dw Rw2 L' Fw2 Dw L' Uw' Bw2 F U F2 D' R' Lw2 Fw2 B F D2 Rw L Uw' Rw2 Uw U L' R B' Bw' R2 Dw Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw R F Rw' Uw Bw' D2 R' B' Lw' U2 B' Dw' Lw2 D L' U


----------



## Cale S (Mar 14, 2016)

3.43 skewb avg100 (stackmat pb)


Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.43
1. 2.72 R U R L U R' L' R' B
2. 2.53 B' R U' L' U B' L' R' U
3. 3.77 U' L' R L U B' L R'
4. 2.43 B L' B U R' B' L' B
5. 3.29 R L' U L U R B' L' B
6. 4.67 R' B R' U L' B L' R' L
7. 2.75 R B' R U' R' B' L' R'
8. 3.87 R B' R U R U' R' L B
9. 2.81 U L R B L' R' L' U' R'
10. 4.26 R U' R L' R' B U B U'
11. 4.16 R' L B R L' R' B' R L
12. 3.68 L R L' R U' L' U B'
13. 3.15 R' L' R U B' R B' L' U
14. 3.93 U L R' B U B' U B' U'
15. 3.45 B L U L B' L R U
16. 3.39 L' B L U B' L' R L'
17. 4.21 U R' B' U' L' U' B' R'
18. 3.46 U' B R U B U B R' L
19. 3.37 U L' R B' L' B L' U'
20. 3.18 U' B L' R' L R' B' U L'
21. (2.08) U B L U L U' L' B'
22. (2.42) L R B' U' L B U' R L'
23. 2.57 B' R B L B L R U' R'
24. 4.17 B R' U R' U L U L
25. 2.74 U' L B' R L B' R L
26. 4.85 R' L' R' U B' L' R U L' U'
27. 3.28 U' R' L R' U R' B' U'
28. 3.49 L' R' B' U L' R' L' R U
29. 3.85 U L' U B' R U' R' U
30. 3.23 R' L B' R' U L B' L R'
31. 3.07 L' U L U R' L B L' R
32. 3.70 B' R L R' L U' B' U'
33. (2.29) U L U' B R B R' B'
34. 3.32 B' R U' L' B U' B R' U R'
35. 3.69 U' B' L R' B' R U' L' U'
36. 3.93 U B' U R' U' R L' B' R
37. 3.45 U R U' B L B' U B
38. 2.84 L' R' U' L B U' R' U'
39. (6.54) B' L R L' U R U' B L
40. 3.12 U B' L' U L' R' L U L'
41. 3.47 B L' R' U' B' R U R U' L'
42. 2.63 L R' L B' L U' R' U
43. (5.11) R' U' B' L U' B U L' U
44. 3.22 R' B' R L R L R' U'
45. 2.88 L U' L' R' B' R' U L' U
46. 3.20 U' R B' R L' U B L R'
47. (5.18) B R' B' R' B' L' B' R' U'
48. 3.23 U' L' B U R' B' U B' U'
49. 3.17 B L B U' B' U R L'
50. 3.79 U' L U B U' L B R U'
51. 2.66 L' U' L' U' L' R' U L' R'
52. 3.90 U' B' L' B R B L' R'
53. 3.12 U' B U' L' U' L' R U
54. 3.98 L R B' R' L' R L' R' U'
55. 3.18 L R U' B U' L R U' R
56. 2.64 L R' B U L' B' R U' L
57. (2.21) B R U B L R U' B'
58. 2.84 U B U L' R' L' U' L U'
59. 3.55 L B R L' R L' U B'
60. 4.29 R U' L B L' U B U' L
61. 2.85 U' L' U L U' R' B R
62. 3.34 R U' B R' U R' U L' R
63. 2.99 U L' U' L' U' L U L'
64. 3.64 B' L' B U B R' B' L
65. 3.55 B' L R B L' R B' U L'
66. 2.99 B' R' B L B U' B L U
67. 4.70 B L U' R L B' R U' B'
68. 4.68 R' U B' L R B R' U
69. 3.20 R' B' U' B R' L R B R'
70. 3.82 R U' R B' U L R' B L'
71. 2.43 B' R B' L' R L' R L'
72. (5.93) U B U' L' R U L U B
73. 3.25 L U' R' U R' U L U L
74. 2.49 B' L' B R' L B U B
75. 4.55 B' U B U' L' U' L' B R
76. 3.97 L' B' U' R' L' U' L R
77. 2.45 U' L' R' B' R' U' R U'
78. 3.40 U R' B L' R B' R U' B'
79. 4.04 L' R U R B U' L U' R'
80. 3.60 L' B L B' R' B R B U'
81. 4.55 B U' B U L B' U B
82. 4.02 L U' L U R B R' B L'
83. 3.93 U R L' R U' B' R L'
84. 3.89 U' B R L' U R' B' L
85. 4.09 B L' B R L R U' R' U'
86. 3.63 R' B' R' U' B R L U' B'
87. 3.20 B' U B' U' B R' L' U' B'
88. 3.37 L' B R' L U R' U R
89. 2.69 B' R L' R' U' B L U' L'
90. 3.65 U B' L B' U' R' U L B'
91. 2.45 L' R U B U' L' B L U'
92. (7.26) L' R' B U' B' U' B R'
93. 3.31 L' B L' R' U R' B' L' B'
94. 3.06 B' U R B R B' L' U' L'
95. 4.02 R' B L' U' R' L' U B
96. (2.27) R B' U' R L' R B' R
97. 2.72 B' R U' R' L B' L' U' R
98. 3.43 R B' R U' R L B' L
99. 2.48 R' B U L R B' R L'
100. 4.22 L' B' L U R U B R L'


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Nah, she definitely should change to cross on D.



that's like saying you shouldn't use cube rotations during F2L, yet we see feliks using y2's in solves, if it's working for them no need to change it


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Praetorian said:


> that's like saying you shouldn't use cube rotations during F2L, yet we see feliks using y2's in solves, if it's working for them no need to change it



Clearly y2 works better for him in some situations, but generally one should minimise cube rotations. 
Same for cross on U, it may be better in some situations, but generally cross on D is better.


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 15, 2016)

holy Christ sub 11 avg5 out of nowhere, I just had miraculous lookahead all of a sudden when I decided to time an average

so happy I feel like I'm actually improving


----------



## RhysC (Mar 15, 2016)

Praetorian said:


> gj to both, how was edge pairing on the 13x13? lol



Yeah it goes really quick after centers; they took me 2 hours while the edges+3x3 stage took the rest.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 15, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Yeah it goes really quick after centers; they took me 2 hours while the edges+3x3 stage took the rest.



Reasonable. The bigger the cube the bigger the centers, as they grow exponentially / squared, while the edges only grow linear and the 3x3 stage is just a bit more cumbersome to do because of the size of the cube, but it's just the same.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 15, 2016)

3x3
8.98 single with orange cross
10.5x ao5 with all non white/yellow crosses
10.8x ao12 with a decent number of CN solves


----------



## mafergut (Mar 15, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 3x3
> 8.98 single with orange cross
> 10.5x ao5 with all non white/yellow crosses
> 10.8x ao12 with a decent number of CN solves



At my level, much slower than you, I'm also trying to change from dual CN white / yellow to full CN. I'm starting to get some decent times but, when I change let's say from blue to red in the next solve, at times I get a bit confused. Not sure it will make me any faster on average in the end (if anything it's slowing down my progress with white & yellow) but it's fun.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 15, 2016)

9.82 fullstep!
24.04 OH PB sniggle!


----------



## Cale S (Mar 15, 2016)

skewb missing a corner 

Average of 5: 3.36
1. (2.64) R' B U R' U' R L' B
2. (9.58) L' R L' B U' R' U L
3. 2.88 R B L U L B L' U'
4. 3.62 B' U R' B U' R B' U B
5. 3.57 U' L' B U' R' B L U'

and 15.xx square-1 single with parity, 12.2x single without


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 15, 2016)

PB avg100: 9.46! 

Contains 8.23 avg5, also PB. <3



Spoiler



9.10, 8.19, 10.18, 9.58, 9.92, 10.61, 8.51, (7.51), 9.92, 10.43, 9.78, 9.01, 10.23, 9.85, 10.00, 8.74, 9.85, 9.19, (10.64), 9.55, 8.84, 10.28, 9.10, *(6.68), 10.45, 8.65, (7.83), 8.22*, 9.10, 9.21, 10.29, 9.22, 9.20, 10.15, 9.05, 9.12, 9.25, 9.51, 10.46, 9.00, 9.04, 9.63, 9.73, 9.48, 10.00, 8.83, (10.68), 10.58, 10.06, (11.04), 9.92, 9.36, 9.32, 9.75, 9.51, 9.36, 9.54, 9.64, 9.40, 9.31, 8.56, 9.36, 9.74, 9.29, 10.45, 8.74, 9.28, 10.02, 9.73, 9.54, 9.00, 9.11, (10.74), 8.66, 10.01, 9.91, 10.27, 10.36, 9.64, 8.82, 9.91, (8.10), 8.90, (10.72), 9.37, 9.59, (7.76), 8.89, 9.55, 9.98, 10.00, 9.22, 8.12, 8.73, 8.88, 9.66, 8.75, 8.82, 9.14, 9.57


----------



## RhysC (Mar 16, 2016)

3:08.11 6x6 pb ao5 + 3:00.45 PB single (DP) ugggghhh


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 16, 2016)

59.89 megaminx single!
Edit: 57.34+ single


----------



## Iggy (Mar 16, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 59.89 megaminx single!
> Edit: 57.34+ single



Wat, nice!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 16, 2016)

11.80 sq1 avg100, 11.50 avg50

If I don't get OcR single this weekend...


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 16, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 11.80 sq1 avg100, 11.50 avg50
> 
> If I don't get OcR single this weekend...



Nooooo Dene will be so mad. Also thats the only OcR not held by an Australian.
good luck but I Highly doubt you'll need it


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 16, 2016)

1:37.39 5x5 single (second best)


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 16, 2016)

4.84 Ao100 on pyraminx with L4E! first sub-5! It'd be nice if I'd do this good at my next competition


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 16, 2016)

27.88 4x4 single. OLL parity.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 16, 2016)

OH PB ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-16
avg of 5: 14.245

Time List:
1. 13.468 D2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F D F2 R B' F L' U' L2 U2 R' F 
2. (12.980) F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R' B' F2 D' L F2 U R U' L2 
3. 13.241 F' D' F' D B2 U F2 L' F' R2 F2 L' F2 R F2 D2 R2 L' U2 D2 
4. (17.255) L2 U2 R B2 R' F2 L R2 F2 B' L2 B2 D2 U' B D' R' B' R2 
5. 16.025 F U F2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F L' B2 F' R' F' D2 L

13.23 mo3 yay


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 16, 2016)

3x3



Spoiler



single
best: 5.789
worst: 14.425

mean of 3
current: 8.031 (σ = 0.80)
best: 6.659 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 5
current: 7.688 (σ = 0.35)
best: 6.984 (σ = 0.22)

avg of 12
current: 7.853 (σ = 0.55)
best: 7.388 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 50
current: 7.887 (σ = 0.57)
best: 7.693 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 100
current: 7.929 (σ = 0.59)
best: 7.787 (σ = 0.50)

*avg of 1000
current: 7.992 (σ = 0.49)
best: 7.992 (σ = 0.49)*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 16, 2016)

Some other results from today and the Last few days:
1:20.10 5x5 ao100
4:28 4x4 with feet
2:23 mo6 taking of the stickers of a 6x6, 2:03 Single lol
Also a Mitch fullstep with sune+fperm ;_;


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I give up.


----------



## nalralz (Mar 16, 2016)

I AM FINALLY IMPROVING ON 3x3 BY A LOT!!! PB average by 0.07! I switched back to qq timer for possibly forever! 


Average of 5: 11.73
1. (12.11) U2 L' D2 R' B2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F R B' F2 U R' 
2. 11.08 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L U2 F' D U' B L' B2 D' B' L2 B2 
3. 12.00 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 F U' R D2 B2 L F R' U F' 
4. 12.10 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F R F' R2 U F L2 F2 U' R' 
5. (10.90) F' L2 D2 B F D2 L2 F D2 F' D2 L' F' D U L' R U' B' U2 L


----------



## Xtremecubing (Mar 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, sub 8! Do you use stackmat or keyboard?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 17, 2016)

8.11 single with green cross on the reddit comp, also somehow managed to get a counting 8.45 and 11.96 in the same average


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 17, 2016)

nalralz said:


> I AM FINALLY IMPROVING ON 3x3 BY A LOT!!! PB average by 0.07! I switched back to qq timer for possibly forever!
> 
> 
> Average of 5: 11.73
> ...



Somehow I've been improving in every area except single.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 17, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Nice, sub 8! Do you use stackmat or keyboard?



Sadly, I use keyboard xD. I'm going to try some stack mat solves today and see if I'm slower. I only use stack mat for 2x2 because a few months ago my stack mat died because I used it for every event. edit: 7.95 stackmatted ao50 (although i did notice that pickup and drop did affect my times a little bit, solves that are usually very high 7 ended up being very low 8)


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 17, 2016)

New PB!! But still no sub 30! Why?

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17

40. 30.11 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L D B' D2 B R U' L' B' F2
PLL skip!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Sadly, I use keyboard xD. I'm going to try some stack mat solves today and see if I'm slower. I only use stack mat for 2x2 because a few months ago my stack mat died because I used it for every event. edit: 7.95 stackmatted ao50 (although i did notice that pickup and drop did affect my times a little bit, solves that are usually very high 7 ended up being very low 8)



It does affect your times, but as long as you do some stack mat practice I think you're fine. It's not like it takes thousands of solves to master the pick up.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2016)

Average of 12: 7.14
1. 7.39 F2 R F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U L B R2 F2 U' L' F D'
2. 6.81 U2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B' F D B' U2 L D' L2 F R
3. 7.98 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U R' B2 U' L2 R2 B' R' D2 U' F
4. (8.78) F2 L2 B' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 R F2 L' D2 F' D B R' D F
5. 6.15 F' B' L D2 F2 L' D2 R D' F' D F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 D' F2
6. 6.25 B2 F2 U2 L' R F2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D F' L' R' D' U R' D'
7. 8.31 B' D' R2 D2 B U F D' R' U2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 D' L2
8. 7.27 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 R' F2 R B2 U F' D R' B2 D L2 F L R'
9. (5.79) L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R U B R2 B D2 L B2 D' R'
10. 6.78 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U L2 U R' B' D U' B F L B2 R' U2
11. 7.20 U B2 D R' F U R F' D' L B U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B2
12. 7.25 B' D' L2 D L B' R' U' D' L' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 

also 6.56 avg5 in there


----------



## NeilH (Mar 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Sadly, I use keyboard xD. I'm going to try some stack mat solves today and see if I'm slower. I only use stack mat for 2x2 because a few months ago my stack mat died because I used it for every event. edit: 7.95 stackmatted ao50 (although i did notice that pickup and drop did affect my times a little bit, solves that are usually very high 7 ended up being very low 8)



When are you going to your next competition?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 17, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> Average of 12: 7.14
> 1. 7.39 F2 R F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U L B R2 F2 U' L' F D'
> 2. 6.81 U2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B' F D B' U2 L D' L2 F R
> 3. 7.98 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U R' B2 U' L2 R2 B' R' D2 U' F
> ...



wtf man



NeilH said:


> When are you going to your next competition?



sometime in the next few months


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2016)

18.77 OH solve while juggling

edit 14.82 OH while juggling 2 balls in the other hand!!1!!1!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 17, 2016)

PB ao12 like finally

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17
avg of 12: 8.579

Time List:
1. (9.735) L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F R' D F2 U B D' L U2 R2 
2. 8.260 R2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 F' L2 B U L2 F2 D' B R' U L2 F' R2 
3. 8.862 L' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R' D' U' R F' L2 B L 
4. 8.939 L U2 L D R' L' F' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B L2 B 
5. 8.966 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B D2 R F B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U 
6. 8.105 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R' F R2 U2 F L D U' B' D' 
7. (6.609) R' U' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' F U' F L2 R' U' 
8. 7.822 U2 F2 L D F2 R' B2 R F' U2 D2 F' U2 F' B' R2 B U' 
9. 9.317 D' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 F U2 R' D' F2 L' U R2 F 
10. 8.664 B' L2 F B2 R D F D2 R F2 D2 L D2 B2 L F2 B2 L2 F 
11. 8.634 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' B' D U R F2 L' B' D' U' B2 
12. 8.223 F2 D2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 D' F U' L' D2 F' U R' U' L'

the 6.6 as fullstep also


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 17, 2016)

sorry for double post, but totally worth it 

OH PB single + 2nd best gj ao5 :tu

(9.757) B' U' L' U2 R' F' D B2 R F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 F B2 U2 L2 U 

LL was double fat sune U

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17
avg of 5: 14.447

Time List:
1. 13.295 D' L D2 R' B2 L D L' D B U2 F2 B U2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 
2. (19.327) R F2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 B' R2 D' L' R B' 
3. (9.757) B' U' L' U2 R' F' D B2 R F2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 F B2 U2 L2 U 
4. 15.232 U F' L B2 D' R U L D' B U D' R2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 
5. 14.815 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' D' B2 L2 D2 L' D U L' F D2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 17, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> 18.77 OH solve while juggling
> 
> edit 14.82 OH while juggling 2 balls in the other hand!!1!!1!



Geez that's good. Bring a few balls tomorrow xD


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 17, 2016)

Decent OH single:





8.776 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L' U F L' B2 L' U R

x // Inspection
D U' R' U R' U2 x' D2 R // Xcross / failed to R2
U' z U' R' U x' R' U' R' U // F2L2
x U' R U R' U' R U // F2L3
z' R U' R' y z U' R U F // F2L4 / EO
z' U U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // LL


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 17, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Decent OH single:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MizJeO1ZwoM
> 
> 8.776 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L' U F L' B2 L' U R
> ...



nice ZBLL mate


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 17, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> nice ZBLL mate



I mean, with sune skips, it'd be faster if I didn't try have to recognize the case. Only advantage is the skip/AUF prediction.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 17, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> I mean, with sune skips, it'd be faster if I didn't try have to recognize the case. Only advantage is the skip/AUF prediction.



I know exactly what you mean. Its slightly unfortunate in that regard


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cross on top, free X-cross, lefty G-perm

6.78 B' D R' U' F D' F U' L U' L2 U2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2016)

22.88 sq1 ao50, best ao12 was 21.56 lol

I should learn more PLLs


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 18, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> 18.77 OH solve while juggling
> 
> edit 14.82 OH while juggling 2 balls in the other hand!!1!!1!



cool. Can you do one cube in each hand simultaneously btw?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 18, 2016)

1.85 2x2 ao5 with extremely stupid scrambles


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2016)

2:10 6x6 single with double parity... When will my sub-2 single come...


----------



## asacuber (Mar 18, 2016)

BAM!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-18
single: 8.76

Time List:
1. 8.76 U2 R2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B L F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U' L' R'

E: lolwatwatwatwat



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-18
avg of 5: 11.84

Time List:
1. (8.76) U2 R2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B L F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U' L' R' 
2. (14.52) R' D F' U' R U R L U' R' U F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 U' 
3. 13.71 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L U B R' B2 D' B' F L 
4. 9.61 L R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F L2 B2 L D' B2 D' R D2 U' B 
5. 12.21 F' U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R' F2 D U F' U' B'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-18
avg of 12: 12.80

Time List:
1. 13.22 L2 F2 R F2 L U2 R' F2 L2 R' D' U' R B' R2 B U' B' F2 
2. (17.19) D U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U F2 R B' L F2 R' U B R2 B2 F 
3. 12.99 F' U2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R' U' R F L B' D' F' 
4. 12.54 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 L' B' L R2 U L2 B' F' U' L 
5. 13.00 R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B' F' D2 U L' F' U R' B D B2 F2 L 
6. 13.12 U2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 D' R2 F L D' B2 F D' L' R' 
7. 13.08 F2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D R' D2 F R B2 L D2 U' 
8. (8.76) U2 R2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B L F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U' L' R' 
9. 14.52 R' D F' U' R U R L U' R' U F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 U' 
10. 13.71 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L U B R' B2 D' B' F L 
11. 9.61 L R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F L2 B2 L D' B2 D' R D2 U' B 
12. 12.21 F' U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R' F2 D U F' U' B'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-18
avg of 50: 13.60

Time List:
1. 12.48 L F' D' F R' F' L' B2 U' F' U2 F' D2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F R 
2. (10.10) D B2 D F2 D B2 L2 D U F2 U2 F D' L D R F U2 F' D 
3. (17.24) B' R' L F' U' B2 U' F U R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 D R2 D2 F2 B 
4. 13.79 D2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 R D2 B2 L D2 B D' R' D' F' U B L R 
5. 13.70 D B2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 L D2 L' R D2 B' U R2 U' R' D2 L 
6. 13.91 L' U2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 R D' B R B2 R2 D L B F 
7. 14.02 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F' D' F2 U' L' F2 D' U R' F2 
8. 15.25 R F' R L B R F' U D' F' B2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 
9. 14.08 L2 D2 B2 L R U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 B L2 U' L D U B2 U' L' F 
10. 12.32 F R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' L' B2 L' U' B' R U' F' D2 
11. 16.38 R' L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U L F' L' U R' F2 R2 F R' 
12. 12.49 B' U F2 R' F B2 R' U D2 R U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R' L' D' 
13. 14.32 R' U' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' F2 D R' B2 F' L' D' 
14. 16.48 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 U L R2 F L2 B' U2 F R2 
15. 12.74 D U2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 D U2 L F' U R' F 
16. 12.65 U' B2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L D' U2 F L' U F' R D' F 
17. 10.44 B2 L2 D' U F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' R2 F' U B' F2 L' R' F' U' 
18. 15.28 R' D' U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 B' F' D' B2 F L' U2 L' F' D' 
19. 14.65 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 F U' R B' L2 U L2 D U2 
20. 16.24 F' R2 B D L F' U2 B2 L' R2 D B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U' 
21. 14.35 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 R2 B' R' D U2 B R U' L U2 L2 F' 
22. 13.64 U R' U' B U' D2 B U L U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 
23. 14.00 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 B' D2 F' D R' F L' U' R' D' U2 F2 D2 
24. 14.24 L F2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R D' F2 L2 F' R F' U2 
25. 10.60 F' L F2 R2 F' D R B' D2 R2 U L2 B2 U D2 B2 D R2 U' B 
26. 13.20 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' U F U L2 R F2 R2 
27. 12.58 U2 F U2 R2 B U2 F D2 F2 D2 F R' F L' R' D' R2 F U 
28. (17.49) B R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F U2 B' U' F2 R U L B2 D' L' R2 B 
29. 15.59 D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 D' F' D2 L2 R' D2 F' D 
30. 15.17 U R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' F' L2 U' B F U' F' D R' B2 
31. 13.15 B L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R F D' L' D' R D B U' 
32. 14.72 R' F' U' L B' U' B' R F' U' F2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' R2 
33. 12.80 U' F2 L2 D2 F L2 B U2 B' D2 U2 F' D' F L' R2 U B' L U B 
34. 13.36 R2 D R' F' U' F2 L F' U L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U L 
35. 12.35 D' R' U F' R' F R' F' U' B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D F' 
36. 12.36 D' B' L2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F D2 F U' L2 F L' R2 B' R' D2 F' 
37. 13.96 B R' F2 U' B2 R' F R' U2 R' B2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 U2 D' R2 B2 
38. 12.76 D2 R2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 F U' R' B' F2 L' B2 L2 U L' R 
39. 13.22 L2 F2 R F2 L U2 R' F2 L2 R' D' U' R B' R2 B U' B' F2 
40. (17.19) D U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U F2 R B' L F2 R' U B R2 B2 F 
41. 12.99 F' U2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R' U' R F L B' D' F' 
42. 12.54 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 L' B' L R2 U L2 B' F' U' L 
43. 13.00 R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B' F' D2 U L' F' U R' B D B2 F2 L 
44. 13.12 U2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 D' R2 F L D' B2 F D' L' R' 
45. 13.08 F2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D R' D2 F R B2 L D2 U' 
46. (8.76) U2 R2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B L F D2 R2 B2 D2 B U' L' R' 
47. 14.52 R' D F' U' R U R L U' R' U F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 U' 
48. 13.71 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L U B R' B2 D' B' F L 
49. (9.61) L R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F L2 B2 L D' B2 D' R D2 U' B 
50. 12.21 F' U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R' F2 D U F' U' B'


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 18, 2016)

asacuber said:


> BAM!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-18
> single: 8.76
> ...




Nice. That scramble for the 8.x gave me a XXcross to easy ZBLS with accidental Corner orientation and permutation. Aufless Z perm for LL. lol


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Mar 18, 2016)

10.36 avg50, I may even do 3x3 at Finnish Open


----------



## Username (Mar 18, 2016)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> 10.36 avg50, I may even do 3x3 at Finnish Open



YAY

Today is 10 years since your first Feet and 3x3 WR's!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2016)

1. 7.35 U R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F R B2 L2 R B' R2 B' F U' 
z x' R' F R//cross
L U' L' R U' R'//f2l1
y U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R'//f2l2+3
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R//F2L4
U' F U R U' R' F'//oll
U perm

first fullstep 7 i think


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 18, 2016)

5.98 2 BLD ao5. Going for uwr.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2016)

yay
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.35
worst time: 14.82

current mo3: 10.81 (σ = 1.41)
best mo3: 8.80 (σ = 1.40)

current avg5: 10.77 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 11.17 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 9.88 (σ = 0.42)

current avg50: 11.10 (σ = 1.00)
best avg50: 10.77 (σ = 0.99)

current avg100: 11.02 (σ = 1.07)
best avg100: 11.02 (σ = 1.07)

session avg: 11.02 (σ = 1.07)
session mean: 11.06


----------



## Jbacboy (Mar 18, 2016)

37.12 Fw R2 U L2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 B' L2 Rw' U' L' Uw U' D2 Rw U' F L2 Fw2 F' L2 D2 Uw Fw2 B R' Rw2 L2 U' Fw B2 D F2 Fw R' Uw' F' 
2nd fastest, with n-perm too


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Mar 18, 2016)

Username said:


> YAY
> 
> Today is 10 years since your first Feet and 3x3 WR's!



lol I didn't even remember


----------



## Jbacboy (Mar 18, 2016)

13.23 L' D U R2 B2 U' L2 B F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 F' U' F' U' B R2 F B' U' D (pll skip)
14.78 U2 B2 D2 B L2 U' B' L D F U' R U2 R2 L2 B2 U L U' D2 L F U2 D' F (vls)
15.27 D F R2 D' B' U' R' U D F2 D F' L2 F D2 L2 B2 F' U L B' D U' L B2 
14.96 F L F' B R B2 R B L' B2 L B' D2 L2 B D2 L' U F2 B2 L' U B F2 U2 
18.29 B2 D' B D F2 B U' D2 F' D L' F U B F R B' U2 R2 B L F' R' D L' 

OH=15.00 average of 5 :C

E: What just happened...
13.23 L' D U R2 B2 U' L2 B F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 F' U' F' U' B R2 F B' U' D 
14.78 U2 B2 D2 B L2 U' B' L D F U' R U2 R2 L2 B2 U L U' D2 L F U2 D' F 
15.27 D F R2 D' B' U' R' U D F2 D F' L2 F D2 L2 B2 F' U L B' D U' L B2 
14.96 F L F' B R B2 R B L' B2 L B' D2 L2 B D2 L' U F2 B2 L' U B F2 U2 
18.29 B2 D' B D F2 B U' D2 F' D L' F U B F R B' U2 R2 B L F' R' D L' 
17.02 F' D B' L2 F' L' F2 L R2 F2 D2 B' R B D B' D2 F U2 R U B' D' U2 F' 
19.66 L2 B' L' R' U L' R' F L2 U' R D2 R D' R' B' R2 U2 D' B' D' U2 R B2 F 
13.12 D2 U' L' R' B U2 R L D2 F' U L2 U L B D2 R U F' D2 R' L2 F2 U2 B2 
13.52 L2 D2 B' D L' B R' L F L' R2 D2 R2 F U2 F U' L2 U2 B' L' U2 D2 R2 F' 
17.63 F' B' R' D L2 B2 U L F2 B' L' D2 R B F2 D' L' D' B' L R2 U' D B' R2 
18.19 F D R' B2 R2 D R B2 D F B' D2 U F L R2 D R2 U2 R D' F' U' B2 L 
14.88 B2 D F2 B L D B2 L' B D2 L' D2 R' L2 D2 B2 R U D B' L2 D' R2 U F 
=15.78 avg of 12!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 18, 2016)

18.682 OH:tu PB I average 28ish. To be fair it was lucky the LB pair was right in my face after the 2x2x1 and the RB was so lucky

L R B D B R' U R U D2 L F2 L' D2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 L

x2 y
U2' R' U R //* EOline *// 4/4
y' U R U' R' U R U' R U2 z U' R2 U' //* 2x2x1* // 12/16
R' U' R U R' U' R U R2 U' R U //* LB *// 12/28
z' U' R' U R2 U2' R U' R2 U2' R // *RB *// 10/38
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //* ZBLL* // 18/56
U' // *AUF* // 1/57


----------



## turtwig (Mar 18, 2016)

8.00 U2 D' R2 B2 R' B D B U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 D F

New 3x3 PB single! EPLL skip.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 18, 2016)

11.99 3x3 avg50
12.19 avg100



Spoiler



11.78, (9.62), (9.64), 12.28, 11.06, 10.86, 11.87, 13.00, 11.82, 11.01, 13.42, (8.67), 11.03, 13.27, 12.45, (15.71), 10.34, 13.08, 9.82, 14.00, 12.92, 11.83, 12.78, 11.06, 10.99, 11.78, 15.22+, 11.20, 12.75, 14.66, 11.70, 13.42, 11.20, 12.72, 11.31, 10.48, (9.78), 13.69, 12.24, 10.67, 12.52, 11.62, 11.80, 14.77, 11.81, 12.14, 11.50, 11.18, (15.40), 12.24, 11.43, 10.17, 13.58, 12.11, 13.12, 11.91, 12.61, 11.46, 14.29, 11.57, 12.16, (9.36), 12.01, 10.91, 10.99, 12.88, 10.15, 13.99, 13.23, 12.14, 11.92, (16.06), 9.93, 13.51, 10.90, 10.99, 14.78, (23.22), 11.46, 12.20, 15.28, 12.80, 12.25, 13.05, 12.23, 10.06, 13.35, (16.85), 15.30, 11.30, 13.72, 11.64, 12.48, 11.96, 11.86, 12.89, 12.89, 10.87, 11.15, 12.31


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 19, 2016)

12.41 OH single with a sune LL. Ok wut lol


----------



## kake123 (Mar 19, 2016)

Skewb PB avg12 9.637s, and I barely practised skewb except today


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 19, 2016)

5x5 
1:28.97 single
1:39.68 ao5
1:44.98 ao12


----------



## RhysC (Mar 19, 2016)

Pretty mediocre competition times today

Highlights were 18 OH single + 3:04 6x6 single


----------



## kake123 (Mar 19, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 5x5
> 1:28.97 single
> 1:39.68 ao5
> 1:44.98 ao12



Wat?!! How?!!


----------



## hamfaceman (Mar 19, 2016)

Pretty awesome competition times today

Highlights were 5.52 pyra average and 25.41 oh single


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 19, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Wat?!! How?!!



It's one of those moments where you just do a few solves and then you're magically faster


----------



## RhysC (Mar 19, 2016)

Pretty nice 5x5 times tonight on Jay McNeill's BoChuang.

1:44.xy ao25 with a nice 1:39 avg5, 1:41 avg12 and a 1:28 single


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 19, 2016)

Bad 3x3 times great comp though.
Maybe tomorrow will be better. At the very least sub 12.5 avg needs to happen


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 5x5
> 1:28.97 single
> 1:39.68 ao5
> 1:44.98 ao12



You're catching up. Oh my


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> You're catching up. Oh my



Still a long way to go...


----------



## kake123 (Mar 19, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Still a long way to go...



Well if I got those times now, I will literally be in heaven


----------



## turtwig (Mar 19, 2016)

New 3x3 PBs:
11.54 ao5
11.85 ao12
12.92 ao50
13.14 ao100
14.41 ao1000


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 19, 2016)

7x7 PB ao12 with 2nd best single, last 3 solves make up a 3:33.76 PB mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-19
avg of 12: 3:44.031

Time List:
1. 3:48.910 B U2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' B' D F' U' B2 L' F' D' 
2. 3:46.550 B' L2 D' F L U' L2 B R U2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 R L2 D2 F' 
3. 3:47.590 R' F' D2 B L2 D2 F R2 D2 B L2 F D R' B R' D' L2 B2 R2 F' 
4. 3:29.430 L U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F L2 D' B2 R' F' R2 D' F' 
5. 3:53.110 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 B' U2 F D' L F' R' U F2 D R' B2 U2 
6. 3:45.300 B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L' U' B L' R F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 
7. (3:57.330) B2 U F2 B' L B' R F D' B' D2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' L2 D 
8. 3:41.584 U F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L D F' U L' B D' L2 B F' 
9. 3:49.977 F' D B2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 U L' B' D' U2 L2 R B U L 
10. (3:23.372) U' D2 B U L B2 U' B U R2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L 
11. 3:32.072 B2 L U' R2 D F2 U2 D2 L' B D2 R2 F U2 L2 B R2 L2 F' B' 
12. 3:45.791 D R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R D2 U B2 L B D B' F' U


----------



## Cale S (Mar 20, 2016)

wat
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1381&cat=10&rnd=1
44.84 megaminx average SAR by Juan Pablo Huanqui


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2016)

first ever podium yaaaaaaaaaaaaas
6.08 Pyra avg got me 2nd place at a comp


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> wat
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1381&cat=10&rnd=1
> 44.84 megaminx average SAR by Juan Pablo Huanqui



Antoine warned me of them south American megaminxers. 
That's awesome Juan Pablo! 
Not even sub 5x5 wr single anymore.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 20, 2016)

Just got an 18.567 3x3 single. New PB!


----------



## NeilH (Mar 20, 2016)

13.61 ao100

i think i'm sub-14!!!


----------



## RhysC (Mar 20, 2016)

On and off competition times today.

Highlights were 1:27 single + 1:36 average on 5x5, 41 4x4 single w/ OLL parity and 3rd place square-1 avg (21.12) with a nice 17 single


----------



## Iggy (Mar 20, 2016)

Some sim PBs done about a week ago

10.84 avg5
11.97 avg12
13.73 avg100


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 20, 2016)

If anyone was following The Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic Cube comp in Melbourne, this is what happened when arnie dropped by. I wasn't sure where to put this but here you go lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws1GRt0_e8Q

technically this means he should be WCA Banned now lol.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 20, 2016)

7x7 PB ao12, first 3 solves are from yesterday, rest from today 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
avg of 12: 3:39.628

Time List:
1. (3:23.372) U' D2 B U L B2 U' B U R2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L 
2. 3:32.072 B2 L U' R2 D F2 U2 D2 L' B D2 R2 F U2 L2 B R2 L2 F' B' 
3. 3:45.791 D R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R D2 U B2 L B D B' F' U 
4. 3:40.710 B D2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F' U R' F2 D' U2 R D B2 U2 
5. (3:52.190) U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' L D F' R2 D B' 
6. 3:33.250 R' D R U2 F R F' U' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D 
7. 3:46.220 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 B' R F2 
8. 3:32.250 R2 U' D2 L2 B U' F' L B2 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B R' 
9. 3:47.440 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' L B U' F D U2 F L' F2 
10. 3:40.000 B2 U2 F2 L B R2 U R F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L 
11. 3:36.520 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 L' R D B R U R2 F U L' 
12. 3:42.030 R D2 R F2 R2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D' L' R2 B2 L D F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2016)

2:45 6x6 avg5 with blue cross lmao


----------



## asacuber (Mar 20, 2016)

8.25 PB olls skip j perm


----------



## Iggy (Mar 20, 2016)

First big megaminx session in a while

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 58.39
worst: 1:28.55

mean of 3
current: 1:07.60 (σ = 3.17)
best: 1:04.81 (σ = 4.43)

avg of 5
current: 1:08.86 (σ = 1.01)
best: 1:05.41 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 1:09.16 (σ = 2.79)
best: 1:07.93 (σ = 3.14)

avg of 50
current: 1:11.82 (σ = 4.61)
best: 1:10.82 (σ = 4.70)

avg of 100
current: 1:11.56 (σ = 4.41)
best: 1:11.56 (σ = 4.41)


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> If anyone was following The Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic Cube comp in Melbourne, this is what happened when arnie dropped by. I wasn't sure where to put this but here you go lol
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws1GRt0_e8Q
> 
> technically this means he should be WCA Banned now lol.


Lolwat


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 20, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> If anyone was following The Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic Cube comp in Melbourne, this is what happened when arnie dropped by. I wasn't sure where to put this but here you go lol
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws1GRt0_e8Q
> 
> technically this means he should be WCA Banned now lol.



No you must wait for "Incident at Cubing Classic 2016"


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 20, 2016)

6.20 with a non standard ZBLL. ZBLL was: L' U' L2 F' L' F L' U L F U' F'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 20, 2016)

5x5 PB ao5 featuring my 2nd best single. dat consistency tho...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
avg of 5: 1:13.962

Time List:
1. 1:11.897 R' B Dw2 D R Lw2 L' Fw Bw2 U2 D' B2 Uw2 R' Dw Fw2 F U Uw' R L' Bw2 R B' Rw' Uw' B2 L D Dw2 R' U L U2 D2 B2 Dw B2 U2 B L2 R' B' Dw' B Fw D' Lw2 Fw Uw' F2 U Uw' D Dw2 F D R' D' U2 
2. (1:28.824) L' R Uw F' Fw' Uw' D' Dw' B Fw R' Dw2 D2 B2 R' Lw F B' Rw2 L2 F' Lw' Fw2 Dw Lw Uw2 U Bw2 U' Dw F D L' Uw2 R2 Lw' Rw Dw F2 Bw Fw2 L' R2 B' U2 F Lw' Rw' L' F' L U' Lw2 Dw2 R U' Fw' R Rw' U2 
3. (1:07.274) U' Rw2 D' R' D' R2 L2 F' R' Rw Dw' Bw' R L' Dw2 B' R Uw Rw B' Dw2 F' Uw' Rw2 U2 R' D2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' B D' L U Rw2 U2 F' Fw' B2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw R Uw L Fw2 U D L' Uw' B' Dw Lw' B D2 R F' 
4. 1:20.161 U2 L Uw Rw' B' Bw' F Rw Bw' Rw Uw2 Rw' Dw' Bw' Rw2 Fw' Dw' B2 F2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 R Lw L' Uw Bw2 Uw2 Bw U' Bw U' B' L2 B2 Fw U L2 Lw2 F' B' Bw2 L Rw2 Bw2 Lw R Rw' D Bw2 Fw' Rw' D Uw' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D 
5. 1:09.828 Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw Bw2 Uw' D' Bw D' U2 Dw' Fw' B D Fw' B' Uw B D Lw2 D L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' F D B2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' F2 U Dw2 R2 Dw2 B Lw' R2 L B Uw F2 Rw Uw Dw' F U' Fw Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw Lw'


edit: nvm just broke my PB single (and ao5) in the next solve. the single had a 50 redux 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
avg of 5: 1:12.350

Time List:
1. 1:07.274 U' Rw2 D' R' D' R2 L2 F' R' Rw Dw' Bw' R L' Dw2 B' R Uw Rw B' Dw2 F' Uw' Rw2 U2 R' D2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' B D' L U Rw2 U2 F' Fw' B2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw R Uw L Fw2 U D L' Uw' B' Dw Lw' B D2 R F' 
2. (1:20.161) U2 L Uw Rw' B' Bw' F Rw Bw' Rw Uw2 Rw' Dw' Bw' Rw2 Fw' Dw' B2 F2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 R Lw L' Uw Bw2 Uw2 Bw U' Bw U' B' L2 B2 Fw U L2 Lw2 F' B' Bw2 L Rw2 Bw2 Lw R Rw' D Bw2 Fw' Rw' D Uw' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D 
3. 1:09.828 Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw Bw2 Uw' D' Bw D' U2 Dw' Fw' B D Fw' B' Uw B D Lw2 D L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' F D B2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' F2 U Dw2 R2 Dw2 B Lw' R2 L B Uw F2 Rw Uw Dw' F U' Fw Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw Lw' 
4. 1:19.948 F' R Bw' Fw' D U' L R2 Fw B2 Dw B Dw' U2 L2 Lw2 U' Dw B Uw' Lw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Bw2 D F2 R Dw B R Lw' B Fw' D' Lw' U' B' Bw Dw2 Rw2 Bw L F' Lw L' F2 Fw' Dw' R Fw' F' Uw2 B' U' B2 Fw Bw' Rw2 
5. (1:04.916) Fw2 Rw' B' F Dw2 F2 Lw' Fw Rw' Bw' B2 R Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 D F' R2 Dw2 Bw' L' Uw2 R D Rw2 F2 D U' B Bw2 Lw R Uw L2 Dw' Fw Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 R2 U2 Uw' Fw' Dw2 L' Lw2 B L' Rw' D' Rw' Bw' F' L2 Bw2 D' Fw2 Rw' R' Bw'


----------



## sqAree (Mar 20, 2016)

1:17.90 pb single (4x4)

Former pb single was 1:34.51 and I average ~1:50..
The GuanSu is strong.


----------



## TMarshall (Mar 20, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> 6.20 with a non standard ZBLL. ZBLL was: L' U' L2 F' L' F L' U L F U' F'



R U R' y' R' U' R U R2 F R F' R. I think this alg is better. It's just the inverse, but I like this a lot, plus no L moves.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 20, 2016)

tied PB ao12, stackmat tho  Countng 5.5 (

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
avg of 12: 3.984

Time List:
1. (3.380) R' L' B' U B L R L' 
2. 3.680 R U B R U' L B' R' L 
3. 3.380 L' B L' B U' R B' R' U' 
4. 3.380 B' L U B U L U B 
5. 4.180 R' L' R L R' L' R' B' 
6. (6.770) B U B U' L B R U' 
7. 3.660 U B L' B U L' R' L 
8. 4.650 U' L R U R' L U' L 
9. 3.610 R' U L' B' L' R B' U' 
10. 4.150 B' L' R U' R U R B' 
11. 5.500 L B' R' L U L U' L' 
12. 3.650 L' B U' R B R' L' U


----------



## KevinG (Mar 20, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> 6.20 with a non standard ZBLL. ZBLL was: L' U' L2 F' L' F L' U L F U' F'



R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U' F' U' F R ?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 20, 2016)

KevinG said:


> R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U' F' U' F R ?



I honestly think they are about equal for me. I'll probably use both though for multiple angles.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 20, 2016)

got pyra pb ao12 the other day, thought it's worth a post  counting 2 lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
avg of 12: 4.187

Time List:
1. 3.330 L' U B' U B' U' L U' l r' u' 
2. 5.280 U R L U R U L' R' l' r' b 
3. 4.900 L' B' L U' L' R B U' r' b' 
4. 2.720 R U' B' U' B U' L U l' b' 
5. (2.520) U R' U R U R L B' b' 
6. (9.880) R' L' R U' B U' R' B' b' u' 
7. 4.280 U R' L B' U' L B R' U l r 
8. 4.630 U L' B' R L' R B U' L' l' r b u 
9. 4.020 L U L U B L U' R' l b 
10. 5.550 R U' B U' B' R' U B r b' u' 
11. 3.380 U B' R L' R B' L' U r' b 
12. 3.780 U' R' U B' U' L R' U' l' b' u

4.84 ao100 (stackmat) aswell


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 20, 2016)

Finally, sub 7.3 3x3 ao5:
6.531, 9.431, 7.275, 6.922, 6.980 = 7.059

sub 7, next.


----------



## nalralz (Mar 21, 2016)

Good 3x3 average on camera!

Average of 5: 12.49
1. 12.18 F D' F' U' R' L2 B2 D2 B L' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' 
2. 13.10 D2 R B R' D2 R' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B 
3. (10.61) D' B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U B U' L2 B2 D2 B' L' D2 F' U' 
4. (14.91) R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U B2 L' D U R' F R U2 R2 F2 R' 
5. 12.19 B2 D F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B D2 L' D B F' L' F R' D'


----------



## henrysavich (Mar 21, 2016)

2.65 PB pyra ao12, contained a 2.14 ao5 which is my second best ao5.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 21, 2016)

FIRST EVER SUB 10 Ao5!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is huge for me.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-21
avg of 5: 9.94

Time List:
1. 9.69 F L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L F' D L' F' D F R F' 
2. (9.60) D B2 L2 F L2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F L F U' B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' 
3. (17.61) L2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B' F' L2 D U L' D F U2 L' D F 
4. 10.05 D B R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 F L' D2 F' U' R2 F U2 B2 L 
5. 10.07 B2 R U2 B2 U R2 D2 B R U' F2 L2 D F2 U L2 U R2 L2 D


----------



## mafergut (Mar 21, 2016)

sqAree said:


> 1:17.90 pb single (4x4)
> 
> Former pb single was 1:34.51 and I average ~1:50..
> The GuanSu is strong.



Wow! That's nice. Congratulations :tu My PB is 1:37 (with PLL parity) and I average also around 1:50 maybe a littler over that and use a YJ GuanSu. Waiting for that sub 1:20 to happen to me as well


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-21

27.34 R U2 R2 D2 B U' L' F2 R' U2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' B' U2

Finally, a sub 30 PB single! I can only go forward from here.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 21, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> FIRST EVER SUB 10 Ao5!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is huge for me.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-21
> ...



wait...what?
gj and what do you consider your global average?I guess mine is 13.9-14.1(lol I am too consistent)


----------



## sqAree (Mar 21, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Wow! That's nice. Congratulations :tu My PB is 1:37 (with PLL parity) and I average also around 1:50 maybe a littler over that and use a YJ GuanSu. Waiting for that sub 1:20 to happen to me as well



Thanks!
I always disliked 4x4 because my Yuxin was crap (turned awfully and a center popped every other solve) so I was stuck at ~2:30 for quite a few months. However, 4x4 is kind of my favourite event ever since I got my GuanSu. 
After my 1:17 solve I did my first ao50 of 4x4 ever and got an average of 1:43.14 so I me averaging ~1:50 is a bit outdated.
The reason I train mostly 4x4 these days is the cutoff of 1:00 for the European Championship in July.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 21, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Thanks!
> I always disliked 4x4 because my Yuxin was crap (turned awfully and a center popped every other solve) so I was stuck at ~2:30 for quite a few months. However, 4x4 is kind of my favourite event ever since I got my GuanSu.
> After my 1:17 solve I did my first ao50 of 4x4 ever and got an average of 1:43.14 so I me averaging ~1:50 is a bit outdated.
> The reason I train mostly 4x4 these days is the cutoff of 1:00 for the European Championship in July.



Yeah, a good cube can make wonders! I wish you luck with the cutoff. One minute is a bit hard but there is still some time until July so you can probably do it.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 22, 2016)

filmed some (stackmatted) skewb solves

Average of 12: 2.96
1. 2.51 B' L B L U' B R L
2. (5.69) U B R B' L R' L' U
3. 3.04 B L B' L U' L' R U L'
4. (2.12) B' U B' U' B' L B' U'
5. 2.76 B R U L' U L' U' B L
6. 2.25 R U' L' R' B R U' R'
7. 3.27 R L R' L B R L' U R'
8. 2.37 U B' U' L' B L' B L' U
9. 3.06 R L' U B' U L U' B'
10. 4.08 R L' B' R L' U' B L
11. 2.34 R U' R' B R' B' L U L'
12. 3.90 B' R' L' U' L U' R L' U'

contains 2.46 avg5

2 solves before this was a 1.26, 9 moves
B U L' R' L' U' L' R


----------



## sqAree (Mar 22, 2016)

3x3 pbs: 18.39 ao100 (was 19.27, two days old oO) with 17.88 ao50 (was 18.77).

How can I improve by one second in two days?


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 22, 2016)

sq-1 wtf pbs

(9.73) (4,0) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,2) / (5,0)

15.11 avg5, 16.64 avg12


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2016)

10.30 clock single
12.79 ao5
14.35 ao12

Lmao


----------



## mafergut (Mar 22, 2016)

sqAree said:


> 3x3 pbs: 18.39 ao100 (was 19.27, two days old oO) with 17.88 ao50 (was 18.77).
> 
> How can I improve by one second in two days?



I wish I knew, so that I could do the same. Congrats!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Man clock is kinda fun
11.74 ao5
12.75 ao12
13.80 ao50

Whee


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 22, 2016)

first PB in a while!

4x4x4: 51.32 ao50, 51.93 ao100
first sub-52


----------



## Xtremecubing (Mar 22, 2016)

129 straight sub 13 solves, I average like 10.5 so that was quite the run of consistency.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2016)

First sq-1 sub-30 ao12 lol

Average of 12: 29.99


Spoiler



1. (23.45) (3, 5) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2)
2. 24.97 (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3)
3. (57.98) (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-2, -2) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0)
4. 27.47 (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0)
5. 27.57 (-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (6, -3) / (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
6. 38.48 (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, -4) / (-4, -2) / (5, -4) / 
7. 26.33 (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, -2) / (-4, -4) / 
8. 35.18 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4) / (6, 0)
9. 36.50 (-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, -3) / (-2, -3) / (0, -5)
10. 30.20 (0, -1) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, -2) / (2, 0)
11. 27.61 (3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4)
12. 25.58 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, -4) / (0, -5) / (-4, -2) / (6, 0) /


----------



## RhysC (Mar 23, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Man clock is kinda fun
> 11.74 ao5
> 12.75 ao12
> 13.80 ao50
> ...



Noooooooooooo


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 23, 2016)

I JUST GOT A NEW SINGLE PB OF 8.16 scramble D' L2 U' L2 F L F B' U D' R B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R F2 L2, pb from 8.55 to 8.16

easy blue cross, last slot was a sledgehammer so I skipped OLL which then gave me a T perm

I started freaking out I couldn't believe the time I probably said what the f more times than necessary


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 23, 2016)

9.768 3x3 ao1000, happy it's sub10 yay



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-23
avg of 1000: 9.768

Time List:
1. 10.187 B U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 L D' R2 B' D' R' F' D2 
2. 10.018 F D2 F' U2 R' U2 F U2 R' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R 
3. 8.389 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 F2 L2 D B' D' B U L2 R' D B' F' R' 
4. 8.635 D' L2 R2 B' U2 F D2 U2 B U2 B F U' B L D B2 L B2 
5. 11.048 B' R2 B2 R U2 L' B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 D' R' D2 F' R2 U' L2 B D' 
6. 10.346 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B L2 D R B F2 L U2 B2 U2 
7. (7.314) R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 F' R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R U 
8. (6.176) B' R2 F2 R2 F D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B L F2 L' D B2 U' 
9. 11.260 D2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B R F L B F U' B2 L' U2 
10. 10.887 F' B2 L' U2 L2 F2 L U2 R D2 L' R' F' D' F2 L2 D' R' F U2 
11. 8.945 U2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' U' B R2 F' U2 R B F' L2 U2 
12. 8.449 R' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 U B2 D' U' B L B' U2 F' L B L R' 
13. 9.006 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R' F' R F' R2 D' U' L2 R 
14. 8.012 F2 D' R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B' R B2 R' U' L2 D L D' R' 
15. 9.508 B R2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R' F' L R D' R B' D2 U' R' 
16. 10.534 B' L' F2 L' R' U2 L D2 R' D2 F2 B' R' F D' R F2 R' F' D 
17. 8.929 L B U' B2 L' F U R F U2 R U2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L' U2 
18. (7.443) D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D B L2 U R2 B R D2 U L R2 
19. (7.744) D' B R2 D2 B U2 B R2 U2 F U2 F' R U L2 F2 L2 F' U L U2 
20. 9.909 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 F L B D B2 D2 R' B' D2 R' 
21. 10.015 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 L D2 R D2 U2 L' B' U L2 B2 F' R2 F2 R' B' U2 
22. 10.011 F2 R2 F2 D U L2 F2 D R2 F2 L' B R2 D F L2 B' R B U2 
23. 10.375 F' L' B' R U D2 F' U' F' D F2 U' D2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 U L2 
24. 10.754 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F D' L' B' F D R D B D B 
25. 10.690 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R B2 D' R F' U' R' B2 R' D' 
26. 10.066 U' R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 U' L2 
27. 10.617 U L' F2 B2 D' F' U F2 R F R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F 
28. 10.797 U B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' F2 L U2 F' L' B2 D 
29. 8.872 F U' R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R' B U2 R2 D' U' R' B' 
30. 9.305 R D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B U2 B2 F' U' L2 B2 D2 F' U R' U 
31. 11.481 L' B' R2 F2 D' R' F R' L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F B2 D2 R2 B' D 
32. 9.655 F2 R2 U2 F L2 B L2 F D2 U2 F2 L' B R2 D R' B D' B2 R' U' 
33. 9.829 R D' R2 F2 R2 B' D F U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U 
34. 9.260 B' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 B D' L2 F' U2 L' B 
35. 8.124 F' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L B2 U2 F2 R' F R2 D R2 F D U2 L 
36. 9.891 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D B F' L' B' L' D' L' R2 D' U2 
37. 10.017 U B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 R F' D' L2 F L' B2 U L D2 
38. 10.945 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 D' U' B2 
39. 10.742 D U F2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U L' U2 R2 D' R2 B' R D2 B2 
40. 9.907 R' U2 L U R U L B R' B2 L D2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 B2 L F 
41. 9.736 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 B U' F R U L2 F L' B2 
42. 10.176 U2 B F' R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L' B U2 R F L U 
43. 9.272 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L U' F D L B' U' F L2 R2 
44. (11.914) L F' D2 L' U' R2 U R L2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 U2 D' B' 
45. (7.940) L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 U R' F L2 R B D F2 L' F 
46. (7.649) F' D2 L2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 U' B2 F U L2 U B2 R D' L F 
47. 9.700 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B' L' B U' R F' D' F2 D B 
48. 8.396 U D2 B F L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B U' B' R' U2 R U L2 F2 
49. 8.177 U2 L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 F' L2 R D' R2 F2 L' U2 F2 
50. 10.806 F' R2 U' F U B' R F2 D' R' F2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R U2 
51. (7.792) B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 U F2 D' B' L' R F2 U' F R2 B2 U2 L 
52. 8.183 R' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 B F R2 U F2 R' F2 U F' U R' F' 
53. 10.040 D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 B D F R B2 D' B2 L D' U2 
54. 9.774 B U F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U R' D' F U' R' B F2 U2 R2 
55. 11.708 B R2 L' F' U' L B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U 
56. (7.631) B2 L2 D L2 F2 R U' F' U R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 F 
57. 11.616 D L' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 R2 B2 D' R' U2 F R D' L' U2 
58. 11.713 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R B L2 R2 D' U R' B2 L R2 
59. 9.427 B R D2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' L R2 D F2 R2 D2 B 
60. 9.261 R2 D R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 F' L D R2 F D' F' D2 U' R' 
61. 9.713 R L2 F' U' B U F' U' L' B2 U F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 U' F2 
62. 10.428 B' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D R D F2 U F R' D' B 
63. 9.590 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D' B' L2 F D' R' B2 U' L2 B' 
64. 10.413 D R2 D R' D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U2 L' 
65. 10.662 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B' R2 D U F2 R F L2 D' 
66. 10.942 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F' R D2 B D' R' B' L R' F' 
67. 9.713 L2 F' D2 R2 B L2 B' F' R2 D2 F2 R' D' U L' F D' R2 U2 B2 F2 
68. 9.910 R D2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L U2 F L' B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 B' U' 
69. 9.526 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B R2 D U2 B2 D2 L' B L2 
70. 10.094 B R2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L F' U R' D' F' R2 F U2 
71. 9.707 B R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F L D B2 F U2 L2 B F2 
72. 10.042 R' L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F' U' L2 F' R' D' R D' R2 
73. 9.641 D U2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U' L' U R' D2 L' D 
74. 10.443 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 U' L F L2 U L2 F' L' D2 R' D2 
75. 10.065 B' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 R B U2 R' U' L2 F2 L F2 
76. 10.981 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 F2 R F2 D L R U2 B' F R D 
77. (7.972) D L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F D L D L' U2 F' L' B2 
78. 8.143 D U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B2 R B' F2 L' U R2 B D2 
79. 10.323 F L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B D2 F2 U' B L2 D2 L F2 U' B' R' U 
80. 9.597 L F D2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' U2 D B L2 R F' U F R2 U' 
81. 9.878 B' L2 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B' D B F' U2 L R' U B 
82. 9.135 R F' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F L' B' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D F2 D R2 U 
83. 10.278 R D' B' L' B2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L 
84. 9.353 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U B U L2 U' L' F U' L' D' B2 
85. 9.600 D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U L U F L' R B' D B' U2 L 
86. 10.064 D L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 L F R2 B L' B2 U' R D' B2 
87. 9.604 F2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F L B U2 R U L2 D' R B 
88. 9.987 F' B2 R2 F' D2 L U' B' L2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 L 
89. 9.503 R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 L D R B' D' R' D' R2 U' F 
90. 9.083 L' U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B2 L2 U R' B2 U' F L B 
91. 9.974 L' D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 U B U' L2 R F' R2 U' L2 
92. 8.955 D2 L2 F U F U D R D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D 
93. 9.907 D2 L R D2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 R' D' R B U F R' D' U2 B2 
94. 9.720 U2 R F2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B R' U' R D' R' F2 L2 
95. 9.798 R' D2 B U2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 B' D L' F L' B F2 R D 
96. 10.612 D F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R' D2 R2 B D R' F R' B F' U' B 
97. 9.850 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D' U' R B' U R2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 
98. 9.037 L' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U L' U' B R' D2 R2 F2 R D' 
99. 10.970 B L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 D' F' R U' L2 F L2 B2 R' F 
100. 9.188 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F' L' B U' F' D' L2 D2 B' D2 
101. (12.995) U F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L' B' F' U L U2 F' R F D' 
102. (12.799) B' U B2 D' F' D' B' L' B2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 L' 
103. 10.450 R' F' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 F R' U L F D F2 D2 U2 
104. 11.706 R' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U L2 D F2 D2 L2 B' D R D2 R2 U B2 U2 F 
105. 9.802 U2 B' R2 F U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F U' L2 D L' F D U F2 U 
106. 8.291 L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R F' U2 B' U' L' R2 B' F' R U 
107. 11.391 D2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U2 F U R2 B2 R' D' F U' 
108. 9.636 B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L F2 U F R F D' U2 R' U2 
109. 10.876 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 U2 B' F' U' L' F U2 R U' R' U 
110. 9.893 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' U' R' D2 U2 F R U L' B' 
111. 9.491 L' R' D2 B2 L B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 F R' B2 F' L' F L' 
112. 8.523 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B' F2 R2 F' U2 R U L2 R D F' R2 B' R U 
113. 9.212 U' R F' L B2 U' F D' L' B U2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 
114. 9.951 L B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 F D L2 F2 L U2 F D F2 
115. 8.960 L2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L' B' R U R D2 F D2 U' 
116. 8.552 L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U L' B R2 F L2 D L2 R F' L' 
117. 8.983 F' U F2 D F' B' R U L' D B2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 U R2 U F 
118. (12.097) U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 F L2 R2 B L D B U R2 F' U' L2 R 
119. 10.244 U' F' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D' L' R D2 F R2 F' D' 
120. 9.609 D' L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 R' B2 F' R D U' F R' F2 L' 
121. 9.389 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 B' R D R2 F' L' B' D' L B' L2 
122. 8.850 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D L D U2 F' U R D' F2 D2 R2 
123. 10.748 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 L2 U' F U2 B L' R D B F L2 
124. 11.607 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U B2 R2 F' R' U B2 L2 U F' L U2 L' F2 
125. 11.012 F2 D2 L2 F R2 L2 D' L F' L2 F2 L D2 L D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 
126. (14.987) R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U' B L' U' B' D' U2 B' D U2 B' 
127. 8.686 D2 B' L U B2 R D F' R U2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 B2 
128. 10.095 F2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D R2 D F' L' D' L R' F2 D L2 F' L2 
129. 8.504 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' F' U' L2 B D B2 R B2 F' 
130. (11.831) F2 L F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 L D2 R' U' F' U' L' D B R B' U2 
131. (11.779) U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' L B2 F' U R U' B R F 
132. 9.220 F L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 B D' R B D' L B' U2 R' 
133. 10.484 L D' F2 R2 U F2 D F2 U L2 B2 U' B' D2 L F2 L' F' L R F 
134. 9.953 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' L U F' L D' R U L' U B' 
135. 9.936 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R D2 B' R2 U R D U2 F' D 
136. 9.272 D2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' F D' B R2 B2 U 
137. 8.914 B R B' L2 D2 L U L U R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 
138. 9.312 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L D' F' U2 F' D' L D' L 
139. 9.687 D' R2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 D F' L' B U' F' D B2 R' D2 B 
140. (12.431) F2 R U' F U2 B2 L D U2 L' U2 F2 R L' F2 L' B2 R D 
141. 10.677 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' R B2 U' F' L2 F2 
142. 10.542 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 R' D2 F' U B2 R U' B' D2 R' 
143. 8.511 U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F L2 B' R2 B2 U R U' B' D R F' D R' 
144. 8.971 F' R' U2 L U2 B2 L R2 F2 R B2 F2 U B2 L2 R B' L' F 
145. 9.367 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' D' L2 D2 F R D B D' F' 
146. 8.170 F R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 B2 L' F U2 B L F' 
147. 9.999 R2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' B' L' B' U' B R' D B U' 
148. 11.233 U L2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D2 L U2 B D2 R D F D' U' F' 
149. 10.001 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D U' L B' D' B' D B' D2 L2 D 
150. 10.063 F' U2 B D2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' F L' U' R' F' R B U2 
151. 11.499 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F' R2 D' B' D' U 
152. (7.865) F' R B2 U2 R L2 B L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U' B' 
153. 11.236 L' U' L' B' D' R D' B' R2 L2 B2 D R2 U D B2 D' L2 U' B 
154. 10.867 R' U2 R2 L' F2 U' B R L' U2 B D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' 
155. 8.213 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U L' D' U' F' L D2 B D F2 D' 
156. 9.648 L D F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D2 R B' F' L R' F' R' D' L2 
157. 9.382 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D U2 R2 D' L2 F L' R2 U2 F' L R U L2 B' 
158. 11.039 D2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 F' R' B' F D2 L U' B2 L U2 F2 
159. 9.258 R F D R' F' R' D' L U L' F2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 
160. 11.628 B U2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' D B' U' B' D' R U L' U 
161. 11.153 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 F2 L D' B F' R U B' L' R 
162. 8.825 R2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R F2 R2 D2 F D B2 R' B L 
163. 10.356 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R F' D U2 R' F2 L' D' F' L' 
164. 10.129 B2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' F2 D2 U' F' L2 R2 D2 R' U L F R2 B 
165. 11.298 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R F L2 B D' R' D' F2 L' D 
166. (12.062) L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F D2 B2 D' B L F L' U B L' R' F' 
167. 10.903 D R D2 L2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 R' D2 U L2 U F' R' B R F2 
168. 11.454 U R' F2 L' D' B' R' U R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 
169. 10.118 D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' F L2 R' U' B2 L2 F R' B R2 
170. 9.201 R2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L U' B R B' L2 B' F U F2 
171. 8.884 B' L' B2 L' B' U L2 B R F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 
172. 10.112 R' B R2 B L2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U L R2 D' U L' R2 U2 
173. (7.359) F' R' D' F D2 B U' R2 B U2 L2 U2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 
174. 9.969 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 D U2 B2 U' L2 R U' F2 L R F U F2 L' 
175. 11.056 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 F' L2 F' R' B2 L2 D2 B D2 U L U B2 
176. 9.299 F' U2 F R2 U2 F U2 B U2 F2 L' D' L D2 L R D B L' F 
177. 11.183 D2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R D' B D' B' U' F D L2 F2 
178. 9.888 R2 D' U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F R2 U2 B' R' U' R2 F U' R2 
179. (7.427) F' U2 L U2 B U' B R' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' 
180. 9.009 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B R' B' L' U F D U' B R U' 
181. 9.627 D' F2 U2 F2 L U2 R' F2 L B2 L' U2 F D' L' B D2 R2 B' D' 
182. (12.787) B' U2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L F' D' R' B R2 F D2 R2 D 
183. 8.716 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U L2 U R B2 U' L2 B' L F D 
184. 9.424 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 F' D U F' U R2 B' L' D L 
185. 9.409 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' U B2 F2 U' R B' F R2 D2 U' B D' U' F 
186. 10.202 B' U2 F D2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 B R' D F D2 B' L2 R D U F' 
187. 10.638 R' D' R' L B' L B U' F' L B2 L' F2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 L 
188. 9.896 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U' F' U' R U' B2 R' B U' 
189. 9.014 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F D2 B2 L2 F L2 D F' U2 L' U' F2 L' F2 R D 
190. 9.550 R2 D F' U' R' B2 U2 F' R2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 R B2 D2 B' 
191. 10.211 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' L R' D2 B' U R2 B2 D2 R D 
192. 9.616 U2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 F U B D2 F' R' B2 L' R' F' 
193. 10.150 U2 F2 B R F L2 F2 D2 L U' B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' 
194. 10.696 F2 U B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U R' D F' U2 B' D U' F' U2 
195. 10.167 R L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 R' U B F U F U' L' 
196. 9.893 F' D L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R' F' D F2 U R' D R2 D' 
197. 7.989 B F2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 U' B L F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' U 
198. (7.078) U F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' R U2 B2 L2 B D R U2 F 
199. 10.463 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B L D U2 L2 F' L' U' L2 R' 
200. 9.705 F R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F R2 U2 R' D' B' U2 B' R2 B L D' F 
201. 9.075 B' D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F' L' D' B' D F' L F' D' 
202. 11.019 D F2 D2 R' L2 B' U' D' B' D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 
203. 9.834 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D L F2 D L2 D L U2 L' 
204. 11.044 R' F L U2 L2 B' R2 D' B2 R' F2 L U2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 R U' 
205. 10.174 F2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 R B U' R U' L B2 R2 D' B' 
206. 10.045 L2 F2 L2 B L2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F D' B2 U L' F2 R2 U2 F2 
207. 9.301 L' B2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 F' D F2 U' B2 L2 B U R F' 
208. 8.240 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 L D' B' D L R' D2 F' U F 
209. 7.973 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R U B2 L' D' B' F R B' R2 
210. 10.113 R2 B' R' D F2 U' R L' F D R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 
211. (7.568) L' D2 R2 U F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R' F R B' R U B' L' 
212. 10.770 U' F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 D' B F' R2 F R' D 
213. 10.711 U D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 F D2 R' D L D R' U2 R' D' 
214. 9.849 B2 U2 F R2 F D2 U2 L2 B D2 B' L D R2 F' D' L2 F2 R' F U2 
215. 8.785 B2 U' F2 U R2 D B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' R2 D2 R' U' F D' 
216. 11.665 F U D2 F2 U L D R' D2 B' R2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 
217. 10.627 F' D2 F' R U2 F R2 U' L' B2 U D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 
218. (7.849) B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D F' R2 D B L' R' B L' 
219. 9.329 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 L D2 B R' F L' B' U' R2 U' 
220. 9.515 D U R2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L R2 U' R' B' U2 F D' B' F2 
221. 11.227 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F' U2 D L2 R' U' B U2 B L D' F 
222. 9.017 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 U B2 R' B U' F' D' R D2 U' B' 
223. 9.802 R' U B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L U' F L' R' D2 F' U R' 
224. 10.923 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' B R U2 B' U' F' D' B' F 
225. (11.839) U2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F' U' B R' F' U2 F2 L F' 
226. 10.372 L' U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R F2 U' R2 D F' L R2 U' F' 
227. 9.335 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U L D' B' D L2 D F2 L2 R B R2 
228. 9.945 F' R2 U2 D' L U' L' B' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R 
229. 9.888 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U' F U2 F U' L' R' F2 D2 B' 
230. 8.957 U L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R D B L' F2 L' B L2 U2 R 
231. 11.191 U2 D' F L' D R2 B' D2 R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' B R2 F2 
232. 8.875 F D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D R B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D U 
233. 8.430 U B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 F R' D' R' U' B2 L' U2 F R' 
234. 10.965 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 U R' B' D2 L2 F2 U L' R' D L 
235. 10.211 U B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 R D' L R U2 L2 U R U2 
236. 9.898 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D B' U R' D L2 D2 R' B F L 
237. 9.770 F' R' F L2 F2 U R D B' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F L 
238. 9.652 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 L F2 L' F2 R' D2 B R B' L B2 D F' L' R2 U2 
239. 9.431 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F' L' U F D2 R B' R2 F' 
240. 9.697 L B2 R U2 R U2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 D' R2 U B L' R2 U' F' R D 
241. (7.541) F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B D' U' B' F D L2 D R B 
242. 11.591 L U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 D R U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U' 
243. 9.843 R F' R2 B' L2 B' D2 B U2 F D2 U2 L' D F2 L B' D U2 F2 D2 
244. 10.945 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 B D' B' L' B F2 U2 F' D' 
245. 8.416 D' B U2 D' L' F R B' D2 B' U R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 
246. 8.699 D2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B' D2 F U F' R D' U2 B' R' B' R2 D2 
247. 11.014 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U2 R' U B F U2 F' D2 U L U 
248. 8.206 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R D2 U2 B F' U' B' R' D F' 
249. 9.318 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R D' F2 R D' L2 D F' U' 
250. 10.072 R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D L2 U' L2 U L B' F2 U2 R2 U' B' F' L2 R' 
251. 10.396 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 B D2 R' D2 L D' L F D' B2 R B' 
252. 9.863 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U R2 F' L' R D' U2 R' F' D2 L 
253. 9.070 B2 D R2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D R B' F L' D' U' R' U2 L2 U 
254. 9.943 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B2 D L' F2 L F R D' L2 D2 U' 
255. 10.412 U' D2 L2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B L2 F R D U B2 L' D' F' D' 
256. 9.276 U F' R2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F D2 U L2 F2 L R' F' R D2 
257. 10.143 R' F' L2 B D L' U2 R' F U' F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 
258. 9.883 U2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L D B F' L U' B2 L2 F2 U' 
259. 10.589 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' U F U L F2 D' B' D' 
260. 8.875 F2 B2 L U' L2 B R' L U' R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 L' 
261. 9.592 U' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B L' F' R F L R2 B' D U' 
262. 9.626 F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D R2 F2 L' B2 U' B' L' B L2 B' U' F 
263. (11.809) U B L' D2 R2 L' U L2 B R D2 L2 D2 L B2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 
264. 9.105 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B' U F R' B' L' B2 F' U2 L2 
265. 9.716 B' F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 L' B' D2 F L D R2 F R 
266. (7.311) U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B U' B' R B L2 D' F2 L U' 
267. 8.885 D2 L2 D2 F2 B R' B' R B2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 U' B2 
268. 9.949 U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D U' R2 U2 B' D B2 U R2 F' L2 F2 L U' 
269. 8.611 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U R2 U R2 U F' R U2 B R D' U L R2 B 
270. 10.389 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 F' U L B' R2 D' U F' U R2 
271. 9.887 F' R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 B' D L R B' D2 L' U L' R' D' 
272. 9.933 U' L2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 F' R2 U' B L' U F' L D L 
273. 10.057 F D2 U2 B2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 F' U' B2 F R' B' D R B' L U2 
274. 9.284 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 L' U2 B2 F' U2 R' D' R2 F2 U' L D2 B' 
275. 9.279 B U R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 R' F R' U B' R' D U F2 
276. 9.359 D2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 L' U2 L' R' U' R' U' F' D B R2 D' U L' 
277. 10.073 R' B L' U' F' D R U2 R B2 D2 F' U2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 
278. 10.457 R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D2 B' D' F' L R B' L2 F R D 
279. 9.905 F L2 R' D2 F2 R B2 R U2 B2 U2 R F' L' B2 L' R2 B D' U' 
280. 9.091 R' F D B R2 F' U B' D R F2 U2 B2 U2 R' L' U2 L B2 L' 
281. 10.584 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L' U F' L' B D' L R' F2 R 
282. 11.416 U' R' B2 R B' U' D R D2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 
283. 10.356 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 F' R U2 R2 B' D L F2 R' 
284. 9.844 B R' D2 R D2 B2 L F2 L U2 L' U B' R' D2 L2 B2 D B 
285. 11.418 L2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' F R B F D F' L' F R2 B 
286. 8.574 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D R' B L' F' U' R D R2 B2 R 
287. 10.143 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' F D' R2 B2 F D U 
288. 9.461 L2 F D2 B U2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L B2 D B' F' L B' U' R2 U2 
289. 9.330 B' D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U L D' R' U' L' F' R2 B2 D2 
290. 8.347 L2 B' R2 F U2 B L2 U2 B U2 B2 L U2 R' D L R' D2 U2 R2 F 
291. 10.394 R' D R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U L B2 F' R U2 L2 B' F2 R' 
292. 8.329 R' F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 B R B2 U' F2 L2 F' 
293. 9.008 F2 U B2 R2 D' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U F' R2 U' L F U' R2 F2 R' U2 
294. 10.078 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R' F' U B2 D' R2 
295. 9.478 R' U' B2 L2 B R L2 U' F' U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 
296. 9.994 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D U' R B U F' U2 R' D F U' L2 
297. 10.997 D' R' F' D' L' F U' B' D R B2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 L U2 R 
298. (7.325) L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R' D B' U2 B L R2 F2 R' 
299. 9.794 F' B2 R D2 F2 R' U' B' R' F2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 F2 R' U 
300. (7.452) D R2 L' F2 L2 B R' B2 U' F2 R F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 L D2 
301. 10.482 R F' U F U L2 B' D R F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 D' R2 B2 D F2 
302. 11.458 R B' U R' B R' F' U B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U R2 U 
303. 9.848 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' R' B U2 B2 U' F R2 D2 B L2 
304. 10.903 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L' F' R D2 U' F' U' B F' L2 
305. 10.094 L U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' R D2 B' F2 R' F' D L' U2 
306. 10.417 D' U L2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 U2 B' D U B' L2 F' R U' L U 
307. 10.712 D' B U' F' B' L D' L B2 R' U' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' R2 U R2 
308. 9.998 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' L U' B2 F' U2 F' L B' U' 
309. 9.894 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 B' R U2 B2 R U' L' B D' F' 
310. (12.074) U' L U F R' U' L D R2 F D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R B2 L' 
311. 9.897 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 L' B U' L B L' F2 L' F' R' 
312. (6.259) R D' F' U L B' D L' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U 
313. 10.051 R' U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 D' U' R F' U2 L B' U' B' D F2 L 
314. 11.511 L' D' R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' F U2 L R B2 F' L' R' 
315. 9.146 B2 L' R' U2 L F2 L F2 D2 L' F2 B R D' U' F' L2 F2 D' L2 
316. 9.889 R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F R B L' F' D' B' F' U' B2 
317. 10.250 R' U B2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R' B' R2 D2 F' U' F U B' 
318. 8.283 L' F D B' U' L F2 D2 B' D' R' U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 
319. 10.384 F R2 U2 F D2 L2 F R2 B F2 U' R B2 D2 F R2 D U B2 L' U 
320. 9.364 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 L D' R D2 U2 L U' B D F' 
321. 8.802 B2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 B L F U L R' F U 
322. 11.531 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R F D2 F U F L' F' D2 R' 
323. 9.047 B U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' B R' D B' F L' F' U2 
324. 10.680 F2 L U' F' U B U2 B' D B F2 D2 R' U2 D2 R L F2 R D2 B2 
325. 9.504 U2 L B2 D2 R' D' B' U F R L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 
326. (7.782) D2 R2 D2 L' R2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L' F' R2 D' B R2 D' U' 
327. (7.967) L' U2 L D2 B U' D2 B' U2 R B2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L 
328. 8.390 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' R' B R2 U2 B2 U' B D' U' 
329. 10.378 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F' D L' B' U F R F2 R2 D' 
330. 10.827 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' B U2 R U2 F D' L2 R' B' 
331. 9.741 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F L2 F' R F R2 B U F' D 
332. 9.580 R U2 L2 U R2 B2 D F2 L2 D F2 R' U F L' D U' B U' B 
333. 11.046 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F U2 L' F' R D B2 D U' L' U' 
334. 10.926 F D2 F2 B2 D' L U R F2 R2 U2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F' 
335. 8.597 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 B' D U' L F' D L F2 D' L 
336. 10.008 L2 U' B U' F' D' L B R B2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 D2 F' 
337. 9.708 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R U B L' D' F' R' B D2 F2 R' 
338. 9.645 R2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' L2 B2 U' R U' B' U2 B' F' 
339. (11.939) F' R2 F R' D B D F' U2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 
340. 8.770 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 R' F' L2 D' R2 D' L B' 
341. 8.686 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 R' F2 D B R B U' F2 R2 
342. 9.019 R' U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 F R2 F' D F2 R B F L 
343. 11.289 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 R F' R2 F' L B R' U L R' 
344. 8.484 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' U L B F R2 D' R' F2 U 
345. 10.077 D' F2 D' R2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R' B2 U' L D' L' R B D U 
346. (12.523) D B2 R' B' D F' U' L2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' U' 
347. 10.350 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 L2 R B D F' L F' L' B2 R' F 
348. (7.642) U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 U R' B2 F' D2 B R2 U' F2 
349. 9.650 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 B' L B D' F' U' R' D' L R2 F' 
350. 8.335 U R2 D U' L2 R2 U L2 U' L' D F' D2 B U B L' F' 
351. (11.996) D' F2 U2 F L' F U' B2 R F2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' B2 U R2 L2 F2 
352. 10.082 L U' B2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 R2 U F' L B D B2 D2 L R' 
353. 9.823 R2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R B2 D L' B F D' U2 F2 R' 
354. 9.837 U2 B D2 B' R2 F R2 B' L2 F R2 D L' F2 L2 F D2 L F' R' 
355. (7.423) D' L B2 U2 D R' B2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B' 
356. 9.764 F' L' D' B L2 U D2 L' D' L2 B L2 U2 D2 B' D2 F D2 B' D2 U' 
357. 8.785 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L' B' U' B2 R' D' F L2 F2 R2 
358. (13.551) L U' B2 R L2 B' U' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 D 
359. 9.515 B L2 U' B U2 B D' L U2 R2 F2 U2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' 
360. 9.802 F2 D2 L D2 B D' B U' F D2 R U2 D2 R B2 L U2 R D2 R' 
361. 8.094 D' L2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L U' B R U L' R2 B 
362. 9.612 L2 D2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 B' L F D' B' L2 R U L2 B U 
363. 10.335 U' F D2 B U L2 B D2 R D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 F' R2 F' 
364. 10.331 F2 L U2 R' U2 D R B2 L B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F' 
365. 9.648 L' F' D B U F U2 L U2 B' L2 U2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 
366. 11.072 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 L' B F' L' D2 B U' F2 U B2 
367. 8.799 U L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L D2 B' R' D' R B' F2 
368. 9.381 R2 L2 D' R2 B D' L' D' U2 L2 B R2 L2 F D2 R2 F U2 B2 R' 
369. 9.353 L2 R F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 R' B' L U2 L2 B' U' F' D R' B' 
370. 9.528 D2 F2 R2 F L2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 R2 U' L R2 B2 U 
371. 8.851 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D F2 D L2 U' L B2 L2 B L F' L D U2 L' 
372. 9.688 B U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 R2 B' D L F' U2 B D' U R' F 
373. 9.411 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 L' B U2 L' U L' F2 L F 
374. 10.117 U' D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U' L' D2 U F2 U 
375. 8.595 F' R' F D2 L2 U2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L' 
376. 8.245 D2 F D L2 F2 U2 D2 R F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F 
377. 8.547 F2 B U2 L' F' U R L D2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U' 
378. 9.391 B' U2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 U F R U L B' D F' L2 
379. 10.072 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D F2 D' U F' U' B2 U2 L2 U' L B2 R2 D 
380. 10.859 F U2 B2 U2 F R2 F U2 R2 F L U' B R' F2 U F L U' F' 
381. 9.866 B' D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B D' R' F L D' R F R' 
382. 9.847 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' R2 D B' L F2 D2 R B2 
383. 9.606 L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L' U L' F' D' L2 B U2 B R2 
384. 8.779 U L2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 R' B2 D R' D2 L R2 B D2 
385. 10.669 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R B' R2 B' D L2 U' R' B' D2 L2 
386. 10.732 B' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' B R' U' F' R D U' L 
387. 8.405 L D2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B2 L R' B2 F R2 D U' F' U R' F' D 
388. (12.016) L2 U F2 D F2 L2 U F2 R2 U B2 L' D' B L2 D F' L2 U' B' F' 
389. 9.124 U2 L' F' D2 F2 L' D' F R B' R2 F U2 F' R2 L2 D2 B' U2 D2 
390. 10.237 R2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L R' B2 D' B U' L' F R2 D2 
391. (7.034) R' B' R2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R D L2 R' B2 L B F 
392. 11.118 F U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F' L' B' U2 R' B' L U' B' 
393. 9.021 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 F U2 R2 U' R D' L B L2 D2 
394. 8.975 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U R' D' U2 L' B2 D2 U' 
395. 10.847 L2 U B U B U L' D2 B' L2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U F2 U' L2 
396. 8.691 F' R B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 F2 D' R F' D2 U' B D U' R 
397. 9.575 U L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 R' D' F2 R2 F R' U B L' R' 
398. 8.874 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 L U2 B' U' L' U' F2 R' F D2 B' R2 
399. 9.850 D2 U2 L B2 L2 R U2 L' D2 R' D2 B' L2 B' U L2 F D L2 B' 
400. 9.969 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 U F' R B D L' R' F' 
401. 8.482 D' R' U2 B' D' R' F D' L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F' 
402. 9.573 U D2 R' D F' U2 L' F B R2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 B' 
403. (7.890) U2 L2 U F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B' D L2 B F D' B' L' F2 D 
404. 8.093 F R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 F D2 L' F2 R' U' F L' F L2 B2 F' 
405. 9.575 R2 D2 B' U' L U2 R2 F D' L D2 B U2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 B' L2 
406. 10.546 U R B' D' F2 L2 F2 U R' F2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 
407. 8.913 U L2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 R D' B' U R' D' F' 
408. 8.932 D U2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F D F2 U' L R D U 
409. 9.424 F2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 L R U' R' B' F L B2 L 
410. 8.947 L2 D' F U2 B2 U' R' B' L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 L 
411. 10.490 D' L2 D L2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B L D' U' L2 B' D2 F' U B2 
412. 8.148 B2 R' D2 L' U F B D F R L2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 
413. 10.113 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 L' D' B L2 R' F' L U' B' 
414. 8.623 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D B2 L R' D R2 U2 L' U 
415. 9.133 F' L' R' F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 R B2 F2 D' F2 L F U F' U2 L' 
416. 10.959 L2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L B2 L' R' U2 F' D' U' B' L2 R D L' F L' 
417. (7.022) U L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B U B R B D2 L2 U' B2 U 
418. 9.889 R' D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B L D2 L F R B U2 
419. 11.407 U R L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' L' U' D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 
420. 9.735 L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F R' D F2 U B D' L U2 R2 
421. 8.260 R2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 F' L2 B U L2 F2 D' B R' U L2 F' R2 
422. 8.862 L' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R' D' U' R F' L2 B L 
423. 8.939 L U2 L D R' L' F' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B L2 B 
424. 8.966 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B D2 R F B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U 
425. 8.105 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R' F R2 U2 F L D U' B' D' 
426. (6.609) R' U' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' F U' F L2 R' U' 
427. (7.822) U2 F2 L D F2 R' B2 R F' U2 D2 F' U2 F' B' R2 B U' 
428. 9.317 D' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 F U2 R' D' F2 L' U R2 F 
429. 8.664 B' L2 F B2 R D F D2 R F2 D2 L D2 B2 L F2 B2 L2 F 
430. 8.634 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' B' D U R F2 L' B' D' U' B2 
431. 8.223 F2 D2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 D' F U' L' D2 F' U R' U' L' 
432. 10.159 L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F U B' L2 R U' L U2 L' D2 
433. 10.199 L F2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 B' L F D' R D2 L' F2 R 
434. (7.498) B' U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 B L R D2 L' D R' U' 
435. 9.934 U B2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 F' R' U B F2 U F2 L U2 
436. 8.896 B2 U F' B L2 D2 R' U' F R L2 B U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 
437. 9.975 U L D' R' D2 L2 F' R2 U B U L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 
438. 9.675 L F' L U' D B L2 B' L F' B' R2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 F' B2 
439. 9.560 B' D R2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B R' D R2 B' L' D 
440. 10.344 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B R D R F' U R D' F2 R2 
441. 8.104 U2 D2 B' L' F U F2 R' U' R' B2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U' 
442. 8.915 R2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D L D2 F' U2 R' D2 F L' F' U' 
443. 10.475 D2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F L' D B R D2 U' F D L2 D2 
444. 9.378 B' R' B2 R D' R2 U' L' D2 B2 U2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D B' 
445. 8.896 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D L' D' U R2 B' D L2 B2 L' F' R' 
446. 9.002 D R' D2 L' D2 L D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F D' B D2 R2 D U' F2 R 
447. 8.936 F2 R U' L' F B D F2 D U2 F R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 B 
448. 9.118 F' L D2 F' L D' B R2 D' L U B2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 
449. 9.688 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' B' L2 F' D B U2 
450. 9.828 R2 U L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L' R2 U2 F R' D L U' R F' 
451. 9.331 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 F U' 
452. 9.602 U2 R2 L U B' R' F2 U' R2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 B R2 L2 D2 F U 
453. 11.268 L2 R2 B D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D' L' R2 B' F' D B U F R' 
454. 9.503 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 R B2 R2 B' L D B U R' F2 
455. 8.066 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L' D B2 U2 F' U L D' F' R' 
456. 8.963 B R F D F' D2 R2 F' B2 L' U F2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 
457. 9.254 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U' R' U L R2 B D2 R2 D' R' B' L2 
458. 9.039 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 R B2 U' B2 L' F' D F U2 B 
459. (7.701) U2 L F2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 L F' R2 F2 D B2 R2 U F L' B2 
460. (12.043) U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 D' B' L' B' R D' B' D2 
461. 9.846 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B U2 R2 D F2 L F' D L D' 
462. 8.898 D' F2 R U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R U2 L2 B2 F' D R2 F2 L B' L' R2 
463. 8.244 U2 B2 R' U' F U2 R' F D F U2 L2 B' L2 F2 B U2 B L2 D2 
464. 11.334 B U2 B' L F B D B' L F2 D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 F2 D 
465. 10.108 B2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 R2 U' L F2 D U B' D B2 D' F' 
466. 9.182 F' R' F R L B D' L2 F R' B2 L B2 U2 R D2 R B2 D2 B2 
467. 8.553 R2 F U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 D B' D' R D2 U F2 R2 U' 
468. 9.628 F2 D2 L2 F D2 B R' L2 D' R U2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 D2 L' B2 
469. (12.216) F2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B F' L2 R' D L B2 D R' B U2 R' 
470. 8.466 B2 L' U' R L' B' D' F' L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 
471. 11.023 L' D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 L' D' B' R' D' F U L' U' B2 
472. 10.669 U L2 B' D B' R L2 F2 U' L F D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 
473. 8.283 B L' F2 L' D2 L2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R' U' L2 B2 R F R2 U L' D 
474. 9.208 U B' R' B' U2 F R' D' B' D2 B L2 B' U2 F U2 F2 U2 D2 
475. 9.976 R' F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' D L2 F' R' F' U' R' F 
476. 9.734 R' F2 U2 F' L2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 D' L' B L2 F2 U L F 
477. (11.834) F' R2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' R2 B' F2 R' D' U' L2 R U2 
478. 8.718 R F2 D' L U2 D B' U' F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 F U2 R' 
479. (11.939) U2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L' D2 U F' L' B' U' R' D R' 
480. 10.043 D2 B' U2 L' U2 R' B' D F R2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 L B2 R' D2 B2 
481. 8.550 R' U2 R2 F R' U R B' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U B2 D' B' 
482. (13.002) L2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 R D2 R F' L B' U B' R' B2 
483. (7.290) F D' F2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' L U' F D2 L' F R2 D R2 
484. 11.489 F U2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F' U B D R' F' D2 L2 R D L 
485. (12.358) R' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 L' F' U B' U' B2 U2 L2 R' D L' 
486. 11.102 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F R D' U2 B2 L2 B U2 R' F 
487. (7.722) R' F2 L' B2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 F D F R2 U2 B L2 U B2 
488. 8.633 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 D L' B L' U2 L2 R F' D' U2 
489. (11.865) B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U' F' L' F L' R U' B2 U 
490. 8.574 U R2 L F' R U2 D' B' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' L' 
491. 9.173 L2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R D' L2 B F2 U F L D' L 
492. 8.614 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L' B2 R F R F2 R' U' L R 
493. 9.781 B' R2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 B' R F2 R D' B R' D' 
494. 9.201 F L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U R D2 B R2 D B2 F2 R' U 
495. (12.240) U2 D' B' U' F U L U D F' B2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' 
496. 8.036 D2 L U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R D' R D L' U L2 U' F' U' L' 
497. (12.097) L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L B L U' R U' F2 L U2 B2 
498. 10.623 L' D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 L' U F' R2 F2 U L U B' 
499. 8.973 L2 B R' L' B U2 B' L D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U D2 R2 U B2 R 
500. (12.068) L R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F L U' F' D2 R B2 F2 L U' 
501. 8.831 U' B2 F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U R F U2 R U' R F2 D' R2 
502. 9.119 B2 R' F D L2 U B L' U2 B D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D 
503. 9.574 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L B D2 L F D' R2 F U R 
504. 9.831 R' F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D U' R D R' U L F2 
505. 9.633 R' U' F2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 D U2 F L' D' R2 D' R B D' U' 
506. 10.162 U' B' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 L U R2 D R2 U B U' R 
507. 8.869 F U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' R' U L' U' L' B' D B2 
508. 8.475 F2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B R B' L2 F2 D2 R' U L2 D 
509. 11.057 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 R U2 R' D R2 F' U' L' R2 U' R2 D' 
510. 9.474 U' R L D R F' R U B R2 U L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U 
511. 10.814 B U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U2 F L2 D L F2 D' R2 
512. 10.081 L' B' U2 L B U L' F2 D R' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 
513. 9.741 L' B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 L F' R B R2 D' L2 B2 U2 
514. 10.631 F R' U2 F D2 R F2 R L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L' 
515. 9.607 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D L' U2 B U2 R U' F' D' L' F 
516. 10.354 B' L2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U' L' D2 B D L2 R F2 U B2 
517. 8.556 L' F' R2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 D F U2 B2 D' R B' D2 
518. 11.419 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U' B' U' F' U' B' L R' U' B2 L 
519. 9.659 R B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L F2 R2 B D2 F L2 U L2 U' B2 U' R' 
520. 8.121 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F L2 F U2 F R2 L' F' R2 D' F' D' U' B2 
521. 10.680 D B D L F2 D R2 L U' F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 
522. 8.936 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B R D B F' L' U L B2 L2 
523. 9.936 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 R F2 R F U F2 U' R B 
524. 10.146 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 U F U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R F' D L' 
525. 9.592 L2 U R2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 L F2 D L2 U' R' U F' R' U' 
526. 9.940 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 L B' U F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 R 
527. 11.095 R2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 R' F' L' D F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 
528. (11.771) U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F' L' R D' F' R2 D2 R' D2 R' 
529. 9.382 L D2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L U2 F L' R B' D F' D2 U2 L2 U' 
530. 9.523 R D B L B' L F2 L B2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B D' 
531. 8.878 F' R L D2 B L' F2 R' F D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U2 D' 
532. 9.452 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 U' B D' U2 F2 L D R2 U2 F2 
533. 8.442 L' B2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B D2 F U2 F' R' B' R' D' R' B' L F U2 
534. 9.652 D2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 D B U' F R D L' D2 F R2 
535. 11.035 B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R' F' L B' F2 U B L F' D 
536. 10.195 R' D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 D' R' F' U R2 U2 B' L2 D' U' 
537. 9.068 D R D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R B2 L2 R' B D2 R' B' U' B2 D2 U 
538. 11.102 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B R F D B' F L U2 B' D2 
539. 9.043 B R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 F D' L2 U F L' R F2 D' B2 F 
540. 10.575 U' F D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' U' B R D R2 B2 R D' 
541. 8.310 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' B' L' U L F2 U2 R' B' L2 D' 
542. 8.565 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 R B D2 F R B2 L' R2 F2 
543. (DNF(8.984)) R U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L2 U2 F U B2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 
544. 9.076 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' B U F L' B D' R' D' L2 U' 
545. 10.007 L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' L F2 R U2 F' R2 U' F' D2 F2 
546. 9.956 R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U F L2 B' L R D L2 B F' D 
547. 8.324 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F U' L' R' F2 U' F L2 D2 B R' 
548. 9.539 B D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B U2 R B' U L F' D2 B L2 B2 F2 
549. 10.383 L R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' B' U R F' L2 U 
550. 9.469 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R U' F' U B D2 L2 B' L 
551. 9.768 B' F' D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F' D' U' L' B' L D' R B D 
552. 9.449 L R2 B D2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B L' U B' U R' U' 
553. 10.390 R2 U2 F' D2 F B' R D' B' U' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U' 
554. 8.352 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U' L2 U B2 L B2 U F' D2 R U F2 L F 
555. 9.331 L U R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 B2 D L B U2 B' L R' D B U2 
556. 9.230 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' F' D2 R U F2 L 
557. 10.922 B' D B2 D F' D' F2 D B R F2 D2 F2 B2 L D2 F2 B2 R L2 
558. 9.482 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F U2 L B2 D' B' U R D' B' F R 
559. 11.060 R' U2 B' F2 D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L 
560. 9.310 D R2 U' R L B2 U' B' D R2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 
561. 10.617 D2 F' B2 U' R2 F R D' L' F D2 B L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 D2 F' 
562. (7.717) R' L2 B U2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 D F2 R' U' B' U2 F' U' 
563. 10.790 F2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F' L2 R F U' B' L B D' B L D2 
564. 8.686 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B L' F' U' R' U2 R' B' D2 L B2 
565. 10.194 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D' L' F' L2 D F L F U2 F' U2 
566. 9.046 B' R' F D2 L' B' U' F U F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R' L' D2 
567. 9.339 B2 U L' B' L2 D' F2 R F R2 F L2 F2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 
568. 8.763 B L2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 F' D2 B U2 D L R2 D2 B' F2 L R2 U' R2 
569. 10.808 L' R2 U2 R2 B' F' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F' L B2 R2 U' R B2 L R2 D' 
570. 11.048 F' U B' U F2 R' U2 D' B U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U D2 L2 U2 D' B2 L' 
571. 10.747 L D F' U2 R D' F U F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 F U2 D 
572. 11.296 L' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 L B' U2 R2 B2 D' U2 R' U' 
573. (7.142) L U L F' R F' D B' R2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' 
574. 8.810 R2 B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' U' B' U' R' U' F D' B U2 
575. 9.009 B R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 L F2 D2 U2 F' L' B2 D L2 R2 F U' 
576. 10.094 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' F' D' R' F L F R2 F' U F' 
577. 11.708 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D U B' R D2 L' F L2 R2 F D B2 
578. 10.379 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F D2 F' D2 L F L' R' U2 B2 U' F2 R D 
579. 10.270 L' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D L' D R D2 U' B' L2 F 
580. 10.036 F2 U2 F2 U F D R2 L B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F 
581. 9.452 F' L' F' D R2 B' R' F L B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 
582. 9.739 D2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 L B2 L2 F' R D U' R2 U2 F' L' R' B2 
583. 10.047 U D2 B R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F R2 F R2 L' D' B' F D2 L2 B2 R B' 
584. 8.958 L2 F' U' D2 R' F2 R' B' L B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' 
585. 10.328 R U' L' F D2 R2 U' B2 D R' F2 R F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 
586. 9.641 R' F2 R2 B L2 B U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F D' F2 D B' R F U L2 D' 
587. 9.227 B F2 L U2 L' R D2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 D R' B2 D F' U' R' F2 
588. 9.635 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R F D' F D' F U2 L D R F2 
589. 10.242 B' U2 B' R2 B L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' D' U' R U2 R D2 L2 U B 
590. 9.526 U2 B2 L2 B F' L2 U2 F' L2 R2 D F2 D2 L D' U R2 B' 
591. 8.430 D L2 D2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 U' L' F' R2 B2 F D' B' R' D U' 
592. 10.801 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 F L D B2 D2 B U' F' U2 
593. 9.936 U' F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L U L U' L2 U' R' B' F' 
594. 9.714 L2 D2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' U B' F U' B2 L D' R' U B' 
595. 10.910 R D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R D L' F D F2 U 
596. (7.869) U' F R2 L' B2 U2 D' L R2 D2 R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' B2 R 
597. 8.638 B' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B R2 B' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R' D F2 U R' F 
598. 9.190 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U R U F D L2 F2 L' D U2 L2 
599. 8.221 B2 U' B2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B' L' B' F R2 B D' F2 D' R' 
600. 10.260 U L2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' F2 B' R2 F' L' F U R' D R' F 
601. 9.438 F B R' L2 B2 D B' R L F2 L2 F R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' 
602. 8.339 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R' B D2 B' F' D' F U' L U 
603. 10.130 U2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 R U R2 F' L2 U F R2 U' F' 
604. 10.309 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 B R2 B2 D' F L2 D L R2 U 
605. 8.907 F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L D' L B D2 F' L F' U2 B 
606. (11.883) D2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' R' F' L' D' F L' D' B2 F2 R' 
607. 10.837 B2 F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B R2 U' L R D2 F' D' L2 U R' F' U' 
608. 8.654 R B2 R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R U' B' L2 R D2 F2 L' B' 
609. 9.729 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 B L2 U' F D' U2 F2 R' D2 
610. 8.444 F R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U2 R' F' U B' R2 F U' L B2 L' 
611. 10.946 B' F' U2 F D2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 U F' R2 U' L U F 
612. 9.920 D2 R B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 R B F' L D B2 D' B2 D L2 
613. 9.354 L' F R' F2 D L2 D' F2 B U2 R D2 L B2 L D2 L' U2 F2 B2 
614. 10.124 B U' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 R D2 F' U2 L D B U2 R2 
615. 10.095 F2 D B2 U B2 F2 D R2 D U2 F2 L' D' B2 D U2 L2 B2 D F' U' 
616. (6.840) D' R D L D L B2 U2 F' L' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 
617. 11.000 L D F' U' F' R2 B L' U2 R2 L2 B U2 R 
618. (7.773) D2 F R2 B R2 D2 B R2 B' R2 B R' F2 U2 R2 D2 U B' L2 F' L' 
619. 8.036 U2 B2 D R B U2 L F' R2 D' B U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' 
620. (11.867) R U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L2 B' R D U' B D F' D B 
621. 9.520 D R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R D2 F R' B' D' U L' U2 
622. 9.826 D2 L2 R2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' U B2 L F2 D U' B L2 D F 
623. 9.956 B F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 R' D' B2 D R F L2 U' R 
624. 8.709 R2 B' R2 U L F2 U2 L F' D2 R' F2 R' D2 R' L2 U2 R' F2 L2 
625. 10.808 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 F R2 U L D B2 L B2 U R U' 
626. 9.621 B' U F2 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B' D' L' R' F L B R 
627. 9.850 R U' L F L' D L D2 L' D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' 
628. 9.942 F R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 U L' R2 F U L B' 
629. 9.451 B' R' F L2 U D' R D' U2 F U2 B2 D2 F U2 D2 F R2 F' 
630. 9.301 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 F' D' F2 L F2 R U' F U' L 
631. 9.742 R D R2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B' L U' L2 B' F2 U R 
632. 9.958 L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R U' F' R2 F L F R' F2 L 
633. 8.849 F' U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 U' L2 B' L D' U2 R B' R2 D2 
634. 9.664 U' F2 L2 F U L2 F U2 R B2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R' L' 
635. 9.388 B D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 B2 D' L' F' L R2 F2 D R' U' F2 
636. 10.556 F2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 R' D' L2 D' R2 D B D' 
637. 9.913 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B U' F' U' B2 L U2 B2 F' 
638. 9.835 R2 D' U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 B D' R' F' R2 U B2 F' R2 F2 
639. 11.293 B' D2 L2 B2 F D2 F U2 L2 R' B2 D' F2 R' F D R2 B2 R 
640. 9.890 U2 F' D2 R L2 B L U F L D2 B2 R B2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 
641. 9.317 L2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 D' R2 B R U L2 R2 U2 B' L' 
642. (7.793) L2 B' D' F' U' R B2 D F' D' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 
643. 9.361 L2 D' B2 R' F L U B R B2 R2 B2 R B2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 B' 
644. 10.343 U R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U' B R' B U L B2 L F' R2 F 
645. 8.359 L F2 D' R2 D F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R' U' L D L D B' D F' 
646. 9.729 F' D2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 R' U B2 F L B' D' U' R' D 
647. 8.850 B' R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L' R D' L' F' D2 U R F2 
648. 9.913 L F2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 B U2 R2 D L' B D 
649. 10.916 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F' L' B U R2 F' L' B' U2 
650. 9.448 R' D2 L' D F D' R D2 R D' F2 B2 U L2 D L2 D' B2 U 
651. 9.644 R U2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U F' L B U' R' U2 L' F' U2 
652. 10.087 R2 F' U2 B F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B U2 L D F' L2 D' B D' U2 F2 D2 
653. 8.107 B' L2 F U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L' F L B2 U' B' D' L D2 F 
654. 9.850 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 B F2 R' D F2 L2 B' U R' U2 
655. 10.619 L' U R' B' D2 B2 D' R' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U B2 R2 U' F 
656. 9.636 F2 L F2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 F R' F2 L2 B L' F2 L2 
657. 9.377 B2 F2 L' F2 R B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D B' L2 D2 R' U' B R' 
658. 10.905 B U D F R2 U' B2 D' L D' U2 F' R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 
659. 10.170 F' D2 F D2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F D' U' F' D' B' R' D' B D2 L' 
660. 10.181 U' L' D2 B2 F2 L F2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 U F' U2 R2 D' B2 
661. 9.819 R' F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' L R' B2 U L' B' D' 
662. 10.401 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 U L D' B L F L D U' B L' 
663. (6.798) B D2 B D L' B D B U B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 
664. 11.593 D2 F R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' R U' L2 U' B L U' L2 D' B 
665. 8.798 F U B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' L' D R2 U' B D2 F2 R2 U' 
666. 9.784 F R2 D' R B2 U2 B R' L' D B R2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 
667. 11.144 B L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F R' B F2 R U R' U' 
668. 9.688 U' D2 F2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 U F' D R B2 D U' F 
669. 8.796 R F' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F U F' U2 L2 B F' R B2 D U 
670. 9.659 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' B U F2 L D F2 L' F' U2 
671. 9.353 F2 R2 F L2 U2 R' U L U' B U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 
672. 10.013 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 L' U' B' R U2 B' F' U' R' B 
673. 8.673 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 D' L' F' R' B2 R' U R' B F R' 
674. 9.646 D2 F2 B U B R L' F L' D' F' B L2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F 
675. 10.412 L F' R' D2 F2 R' D R F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' D' B2 L2 B' 
676. 10.902 D2 B2 R D2 F2 L U2 R D2 L R' U' F2 L2 D' L B2 R' F D 
677. 9.076 L2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F L2 R' D' U2 L' B' L' U' B' 
678. 9.946 U' R' D2 B U' B R L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' 
679. 9.908 L2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 R2 B2 D R2 L' U2 F2 L2 B F2 D B' U R' 
680. 10.870 F2 R B' L U' R F' U R F' L2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B R2 B' 
681. 8.753 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B2 D B L2 B D' L F2 D2 B' U' 
682. 10.214 L' F2 D' B U' F' B L2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 R L2 B2 L 
683. 9.314 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L' U R2 F' R2 U2 F' L' D' 
684. 10.532 D' L' U F D2 F2 L2 F' U' R2 D2 F D2 L2 F' U2 F L2 F2 U2 
685. 10.965 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F L' F2 D2 L' B2 D R B U2 
686. 10.158 R B2 L D2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' B' D' F2 L' R D2 F2 U F L2 
687. (12.444) L' F' D B L F' R' U F' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 
688. 9.493 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U2 B D' R' U2 R2 B U' F D F 
689. 9.256 B2 D2 L F2 B' L F' L D' B2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R' 
690. 10.380 R2 F2 R' D L' F R2 F2 B D' F U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 B' 
691. (7.034) L' U L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 F' D U' B2 F L2 F U R' 
692. 9.506 L F2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' F2 D R2 B' D2 R' B2 L2 D' R F' 
693. 9.567 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 B' L' U F' R D' U2 R2 D' U2 
694. 10.284 D2 F2 L U2 F' L' B2 L' F U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 
695. 9.766 R' U F2 R B2 U F L2 D B' D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
696. 9.149 F D F2 L2 U' R' U B' U2 F2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D 
697. 10.983 U' R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 U2 L' U' R B' D' U R' F' R 
698. 9.987 F' R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U L B' F2 U2 R B2 U' L' R' 
699. 10.372 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 B' L D' F2 R2 D2 B' L' U' L' 
700. 8.488 B D2 L U2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F2 B D2 F L U L2 D' R2 
701. (12.026) R2 U F' B U D F R D' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B 
702. 8.660 U L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 L U B L' R2 D2 L' B2 
703. 10.265 L2 B2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R U B U' L D' F R2 U2 F' 
704. 10.232 U' F D2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U L' D2 B2 R' F D R 
705. 10.392 U2 F D' R D' F B R B R2 L2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 U' 
706. 9.613 B2 R F2 D2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B F2 U2 R' B' D L D2 R' 
707. 10.265 B' D2 L D' R' D F D' F2 D2 F R2 B R2 U2 R2 L2 B U' 
708. 9.140 U2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F L2 U' B2 U F' D2 B L' B U2 
709. (7.873) F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L F R B' U L F2 D2 U2 F2 
710. 10.795 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L B' R' D B2 F' D2 B2 U R 
711. 11.316 D' B2 R D F' R' U B' R U2 R2 F' B2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 
712. 10.533 D2 U2 B U2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' B L' U' B' L U2 L' 
713. 9.376 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U L' U' F' 
714. 8.640 F2 D2 L' U2 L2 D B2 R D' F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 
715. 11.112 R2 L D R F U D2 B D U2 F D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 B R2 B' 
716. 9.942 L' F' R2 F R2 B R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F U B' L' B R D' L2 B R 
717. 10.149 F' D2 B' D2 F R2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 L' U' F' R D' F' L R2 D 
718. 10.047 R2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 B R' D2 B2 U F' L2 B' L U' 
719. 10.193 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R' B' F L' F' U' F2 D2 R 
720. 9.218 D2 L' F' R D2 L D R U D2 L2 D2 F2 R' L2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 
721. (7.960) F2 U F L' F2 L2 D' L2 B F2 R' F2 L F2 D2 R2 L B2 L D2 
722. 9.374 D2 R B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' F L B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 
723. 10.262 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 L D' F2 U B D2 R' B D2 U2 
724. 8.838 R F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 L U' B2 D2 F U R' U2 F' L' 
725. 9.807 D L2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B R' U' L' R2 D' R2 D R2 F 
726. 11.394 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F2 R D2 F' L' R2 D' F2 D R' D' 
727. 9.627 F U2 L B2 R D B' U B' D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 
728. 8.849 D2 U2 F L2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D F' R2 D B' R D2 F2 D U' 
729. 9.102 L B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L B R D F L2 B' R' D' B F 
730. 8.423 D' B' L' U2 R2 U R L D' B2 R' F2 B2 D2 R F2 R F2 R' F2 
731. 8.701 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F U L2 F' R U F' L R2 B' 
732. 9.461 D2 U L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L D2 R2 B R' D2 F' D B 
733. 8.874 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R U L D F2 D2 R2 F L2 
734. 11.374 L R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 R' B' R D' L' D B R2 D' 
735. 9.078 D' R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 L' R' D2 F' R U F' D' L U R' B 
736. (12.874) B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 R B' F' R' U' B' D B2 L' B' 
737. 8.669 B U B2 U' B2 D2 L D F U2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 L' 
738. 9.487 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F' R D F L' R2 U' R' D' L' 
739. 11.027 D' L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R B' R' B' F' R2 U2 F2 U L2 
740. 8.872 R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 F U2 B L2 B2 U' R' B2 U' L' D' L' F2 R' 
741. 9.786 L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B' L' R U B' L2 B R U2 F' 
742. 10.008 L' D F2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' D' U2 B' F' U2 F2 L F' 
743. 9.048 R2 D R F R' F U' L2 F U L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 D 
744. 10.718 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L' B L D' U F L' B D U2 
745. 9.055 R' B2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B F D' L R2 F U' R U2 F2 U 
746. 9.214 D' F' R2 B R2 F U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F D' R' F' D B2 D2 F2 R U 
747. 9.258 L2 B2 L' B' U B2 R2 F' L2 F2 R L2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 R D' 
748. 8.459 D' L2 B' U2 L2 B F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F' D' B' L2 D2 R D U' F 
749. (7.889) L B2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 U L2 D B' L F2 R2 B2 L U B' 
750. 9.518 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 L' B' R2 D' R' U R B2 F2 
751. 10.404 F R F2 D2 L F2 R B2 R B2 L' F2 D L2 R' F' U B' F L2 U 
752. 9.712 B U' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 F2 R B2 L' U' F L' D2 R2 U' 
753. 9.259 R U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 B R2 D' L B L U L F' U2 
754. 8.742 L' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 B L' U L F' U' L' F2 D 
755. 9.480 U B' D2 R' F' R2 L B' L' B2 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 D B2 
756. 10.000 D2 L' U2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R B2 L2 U' F' D2 U L' D2 B R' D2 F2 
757. 10.439 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B U' R' B2 D' L' D U B L' F 
758. 11.698 R' U2 B2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 R' B2 U' R2 D R' U' L' F' 
759. 8.051 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U F' D2 L' B L U B' D2 R2 F 
760. 10.469 B D' R2 D L' B2 L U2 L' F2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 L2 
761. 9.479 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F' U' L2 D' F' D B2 F2 R2 
762. 8.688 R F2 L2 B U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U' R D L2 U' B F D L 
763. 10.758 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 U2 F' U' B' L' U2 F' L B R' D F 
764. 9.719 L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B U2 R F2 U2 F' U L D R 
765. 9.895 D L2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U R' U' L2 D2 B U' R D' U2 F' 
766. 8.850 F R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B' R B' F' D2 R' U' B2 
767. (DNF(12.321)) R' U' R2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' U2 B2 U B' L' U' F' D U B D2 R' 
768. (11.923) U B2 R2 D F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' F' D L' U' F D' B L B' U' 
769. 9.791 B' F2 L F2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 B D F' U R' B D' R' D 
770. 10.859 F' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U R' B' R B2 L B2 D2 U' F' 
771. (7.911) R2 D F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D L2 U' B R2 D2 U' L D B' U2 F' 
772. 10.110 L' U' R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B' F' R' D R2 B F L 
773. 9.855 R' B' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F L2 B2 F' L F2 D F2 L D F2 R' F' 
774. 10.155 D B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 R B' D B L' F D U' R D2 
775. 9.597 F2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D F' L B' L D' B' F U' L D' 
776. (11.945) L2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 L' F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 R' D' U 
777. 9.247 D2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L F' U R D F' L B L' F 
778. 9.636 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F' D2 B U2 B' U2 L' D' B R' F2 R2 B R2 U2 
779. 9.160 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B' L D F2 L' U B' F' D' R 
780. 10.571 B U2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' B' R F R' D' F 
781. 10.961 D2 R' F U R2 F R2 D2 F U L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U D2 B2 L2 
782. 9.572 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F2 L' B U' B2 U2 L' R B' L' U2 
783. 10.578 B' U F2 D2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L D L' F2 D' B' D U2 
784. 11.233 U2 R D2 B2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R D F' D' B' D2 F2 L' B D2 
785. 9.881 D R U' R F L D R2 D B' U R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 
786. 10.512 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F' D' B' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 D2 B' R2 D2 B2 U' 
787. 9.219 L2 B2 R' U R2 F' U R2 D U2 R2 L' D2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 
788. 10.640 F' B' R' D F B2 R2 B U2 L' B2 R' D2 R' F2 R D2 L' U2 
789. 10.040 R' D' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' U R B L2 F D' B' L2 
790. 9.378 U2 F' B2 D' L2 D2 B D L R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 
791. 9.004 F2 U R B2 L F U' B D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L' 
792. 9.841 L B2 D2 F R2 B F D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' D' B' L2 F' L' D' R2 
793. (11.927) F L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B L B R' D L2 B R' D' 
794. 10.450 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B' F R U L2 D L R2 U2 B' 
795. 9.482 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U B R' B2 F' D2 B2 D R2 B2 F' 
796. 9.557 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 R U2 B' L' F' D U L F2 D' 
797. 9.328 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B U B2 R' B2 D' F U F' D2 
798. 9.342 B L B' D' B' R F' R' B' U2 D2 R2 B2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 
799. 10.900 U2 D L' D' F2 U' B2 L' F' B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 
800. 9.938 U B2 U' L2 U R2 U B2 U B2 D' L' U' B2 F' L2 D' U2 B' R U' 
801. 9.448 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' B U F' U' L' F2 D2 L U 
802. 10.868 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R' F' D' L2 B U2 R2 D2 R' U 
803. 9.938 U2 B2 L D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' B U R F2 L' F2 D2 U' F 
804. 8.606 B2 U' F' L' F U B R2 F' R F2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 R 
805. 10.617 R' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L F' L' B' U' L' R2 F L' 
806. 10.362 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 B' U2 L' F2 U' F' D2 F D2 L' 
807. 10.559 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B' D L2 U2 F L F L2 D' R' D 
808. 8.920 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U F' D2 B' L U2 R D2 R' B U' 
809. 9.180 R U B2 D2 R2 F B R' B D2 F2 U' B2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 L 
810. 10.167 L2 D U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L U' B2 F' D' L2 R F' D2 
811. (12.037) B' D2 R' F B' U R L' D' R' F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 
812. 9.159 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 B R2 B' D2 R' D' L B2 L R2 U' L2 D2 
813. 10.730 B' L D L' U D2 L' U2 F R' F2 R2 B' D2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 B U2 
814. 9.069 F2 L2 B U2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B' F' D' R' U2 F D' B' L' F2 D' 
815. 8.446 B2 F2 R U2 L F2 R F2 U2 F2 U' L' R2 F' D2 B' D' L D2 R' 
816. 8.589 L' D2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 R' F U R' B L' F' R' U' 
817. 10.992 F R2 D2 R' F' D B2 L' U R2 B' R2 F L2 B L2 F' U2 D2 F' 
818. 9.171 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L' U' R' F2 D2 U' B' F' D 
819. 10.513 B' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F R' D F R D F2 D2 R' U' F2 
820. 10.939 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D L' B F D' L U' L' B' D2 
821. 10.507 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 L' B L2 R' B2 U R' D2 B D' 
822. 9.636 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F' L D' B2 U F' L' B2 F' D2 
823. 10.239 U R' D' F' R' B2 L U D F B L2 B' R2 B L2 B2 U2 
824. 10.742 L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B L2 F' U' R' B L' D' B2 R F' U2 F2 
825. 9.361 F R F L U' R U' L' U D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L2 
826. 11.230 R F' D2 L' B D' R U' R' B U' D' L2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U 
827. 10.266 D R' F U' R D' L' F U' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F 
828. 9.649 R' D2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 L' B' R D2 B' U L' B L' 
829. 10.692 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 L B' D B2 F' R2 D B' R U 
830. 8.940 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R' B' R' D' U2 R2 U L' B 
831. 8.580 D2 R2 D R' D' L B' U F U2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 L2 U' 
832. (14.220) D2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L B R' D U2 F D B' F' R' 
833. 8.520 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F D B' U' L D B D' R B' 
834. 11.050 D2 L' R' F2 U2 R F2 L B2 R2 D' L2 U R B' F' R B' L2 
835. 10.780 R' U B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' B L' D' R U L2 U2 L' D2 
836. 10.340 D' B' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F' D L F2 D B' L B2 D2 F 
837. 8.930 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' U' F2 L' F' 
838. 10.330 F2 B' R B' U' R F2 L D U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L F2 L' B2 D2 B2 
839. 8.700 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U F' L' R2 B L' U R2 U L U' 
840. 10.800 B' R2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 L D' R U R' B2 F' R2 D F 
841. 9.250 D' R' L2 F' B' U2 R' B L F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 
842. 9.860 U' F R F2 B2 D' F' D' F R U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 
843. 9.650 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U B' L' F' R B U2 F' U2 R' U' 
844. 9.392 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 U2 R F2 L F2 B' D U R B2 L' F L2 F2 L' 
845. 9.332 F2 R B L' D2 F' R D F U R2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 
846. 9.542 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' D' L' R' 
847. 10.139 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D B D2 L R2 B U' L U' L' R' 
848. 8.363 U2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R U2 R B R' D2 R' U B' L2 D U2 
849. 9.396 L' U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 D R U2 R D B D2 R U2 B 
850. (12.121) R F' R2 L2 D2 B' L' B L' D R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 
851. 9.904 L' D2 F D2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 B' U L' U' F' R2 U R U2 
852. (11.865) L F' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F U' L B' L2 R2 D' B' U B 
853. 10.163 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 L' B' D B2 R2 F L2 D' F L2 
854. 10.053 U R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U R F2 D U L B' U' L2 D' F' 
855. 10.264 R2 D2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L B L U' F' U2 R D' L2 U' R' 
856. 10.672 D' L2 B2 L2 D R2 D L2 U R2 B R' F2 U' B' D B2 U2 F2 D' 
857. 10.627 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B' R2 D L' F' R2 D2 U' F' U' 
858. 9.044 U2 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L U2 R' D' U L' R2 B' F L F R B2 
859. 10.235 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' R2 F D2 U B F' U' R' B' L2 R' 
860. 9.569 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 F R2 D L' R D L2 U R' D' L2 B 
861. 8.344 L2 D2 F2 L2 B D L D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R' L2 F2 R B2 
862. 9.027 U2 L U2 L' B2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F D' L B D' L2 R2 D' F2 
863. 8.779 B' L2 R2 U F2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F D' R' D U F2 R U' F' 
864. 10.905 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 R U L B2 D B' U B2 
865. 9.833 F' U' B R' B L2 D' F' B U2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' R 
866. 9.500 D2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D' U2 L D' F2 U' R' B2 R F2 
867. 8.940 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 R B' F U' R2 D' L' R2 D F2 
868. 10.164 D2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U F L2 D2 R B U' F2 R B' U' 
869. 8.957 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 B' D' U F' D L' F' D B F' 
870. 11.438 U2 D2 F R2 D' R F' L' U F2 U2 D R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' 
871. 9.129 U' L B' D' F' B D2 L' B' R' B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 D F2 U' 
872. 10.369 D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 R2 D' R D' L F' D2 L B L' B2 
873. 10.459 D' F2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F R' F' U B F' D' F' L2 U2 
874. 8.639 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U L2 R' B2 F2 D2 U' F' D U2 R B' 
875. 11.307 D L F2 R D2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 F D L' R' D F U' R U2 
876. 9.743 B D R U' D2 F2 B R' U' R D2 R2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 R 
877. 9.995 D F' L' U' D F L' U2 B' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L D2 R U2 
878. 10.902 U' R2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' U L F L2 U L' B2 L' 
879. 9.852 F2 D' R U' F U' B' D F' R F2 L2 U' B2 U' D' L2 F2 U2 F2 
880. 9.727 L' F' L B U R2 B' D L U2 B' R2 B D2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 F2 
881. 10.288 F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B' U L' R' U' L F' R' U' L D' 
882. 10.897 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L B2 L' U2 R' B' D' F2 L U R U' B' R2 F 
883. 9.131 R U B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U' R U2 B R' B F D R' F 
884. 8.929 R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 B' U' R' B2 L2 B F U' L2 
885. (7.258) L2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 B L' U2 B2 L' B' U' B U' F2 
886. 9.461 B R2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 L B' D R D U' B D' F D2 
887. 10.665 F2 R U2 F U' R2 D F B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 L 
888. 9.926 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 B D' L' D' B' R' F2 U B' L' F' 
889. 10.820 L D2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R F2 U2 R2 B F2 L U2 R' U' B' L' D' 
890. 10.156 R' B2 D2 B2 R B2 L F2 D2 U2 L' F' U L2 U' F2 L U' F' D' F' 
891. 9.736 F2 R2 F R' U' L2 D2 B' U' R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 
892. 8.599 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U2 F' L D' B' D F R2 U' F2 
893. 9.709 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F D B U F2 L' U' B' F 
894. 10.290 L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 F' R2 L' D2 R' F L U2 F' U F 
895. 10.072 D' B2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' B L2 F' L U' B2 F R' U 
896. 9.393 R B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L R' D L U' L2 B' R2 U 
897. 10.047 R D R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 L' B D2 L' D2 B2 L' 
898. (7.677) F D L D F' D R2 F' U R2 B2 R F2 U2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 
899. (7.817) R F2 R D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D U' L2 F L2 U R2 F2 
900. 9.193 L' R2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' B2 R' F' D L D B F 
901. 11.054 U2 L2 B' U2 L F' L' F' B D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 
902. 10.078 F2 D2 B' L U R2 U2 B' U L F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 D2 L' 
903. 9.902 L2 B U2 D R U L B' D F2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 
904. 8.955 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U B2 U' L2 R2 B' R B L' F' R' U' L2 U' L' 
905. 9.536 F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' F' U L 
906. 8.487 F2 D L2 D R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F' U' L U' B R' D2 R2 B 
907. 8.867 R U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 U2 D' L' R' B2 U' B' F R' D 
908. 9.695 R' U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 R2 D L2 F R' U' F' R2 U2 R' F' L2 
909. 9.707 U' F L2 D2 L U B' U' F' B' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 D2 
910. 9.737 R L F U R B' R' F' R D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' 
911. 9.943 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D L' B' D2 L2 U2 R D' R B2 
912. 8.764 U' B' R2 D2 L' D' B U F U R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 B' 
913. 9.695 R' B2 R2 B F2 D2 B L2 F' D2 U2 L' F U R F D F2 D2 F' 
914. 9.533 L' B' U2 L2 U2 B L2 F U2 B2 U2 L' D L2 B' R D' L D2 U' 
915. 9.886 L' U2 L2 U F R' F U' F2 R2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B U2 B2 U2 R' 
916. (13.569) B' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 L' R2 U2 F' U2 B R B2 D 
917. 9.735 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' D' L' D2 F L2 R' F2 D F' 
918. 10.040 R D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 U' F' R2 F2 U' L B' L' U R2 
919. (12.174) B2 D2 L U' D L' D B2 R' L2 B D2 F2 B R2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' 
920. 11.169 R' D' R L' B' R' F' U B2 R D' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D' R2 
921. 9.164 U2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R F R2 D' U R' B' R F L' 
922. 10.032 U' R2 D2 B L2 B R2 B D2 F R2 B R' B F' D' L B' D' U' F2 
923. 8.523 F2 D2 L' F2 R D2 L R' U2 B2 U2 F L' U' R' F2 D' B' L2 F2 U' 
924. 9.650 D L2 U L2 U L2 U R2 U' L2 R2 B' D' L D F2 U' F L U2 R 
925. 10.349 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U' L D2 F D2 B R' U2 L U2 
926. 11.263 L' F' U2 R' D2 L' D U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 D 
927. 11.091 U R' D2 B2 R F2 L' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F' D2 L' U' B' R' D' 
928. 10.395 U2 F2 L U2 R' F2 L2 R U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 F R' U' B' L' U2 
929. 8.986 L D' R2 L' B2 R2 B U' F U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D' 
930. 11.095 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R U R B' D' R F' D U' R' 
931. 9.326 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U2 D' F' L2 U' B' F L R' B2 D' 
932. 11.433 L U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' B2 D' F R D2 U F L2 B2 R2 
933. 9.471 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 L' R' F U' R' D B R U F 
934. 10.878 U R2 D2 B2 R D2 R B2 R D2 R D2 B R2 U' R F' L2 F L' 
935. 8.199 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B R F' D F2 L B2 L2 U' F2 
936. 9.898 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 F D U' B U2 L2 
937. 9.181 B' U2 B' L2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U' F D2 B2 F' L' B R' D2 B 
938. 10.878 R2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L B D' R U' L2 D2 B D2 L 
939. 8.969 R L2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 F U' L D B2 R B L D2 B 
940. 10.256 L' B2 L' F B2 U R U R' B2 U D L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 
941. 9.937 F' U F' U F R B' D R' L F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 
942. 8.365 B L2 B2 R U' F U2 R L2 F' U2 B2 U2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 F 
943. 10.075 L R U2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F' D' B R' D2 L2 F D' L D 
944. 11.217 R F' B2 D' L2 B' D' R U' L D' R2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 
945. 9.316 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R' D' B R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U' 
946. 9.469 U F2 R D2 L B2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 R' D B' D' R' U' F L' 
947. (12.309) U2 F2 D R2 D' B' R' U' R2 F D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L' 
948. 10.645 F2 D2 B U' F' B2 L R2 U2 F D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U 
949. 9.409 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U2 L' D2 U' B D B2 F2 U2 R2 F' 
950. (7.873) D F2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 D L2 F2 R' D B2 L B' D B R2 D2 U' 
951. 10.616 L2 B U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F R F' L' U' L2 B' D' F2 
952. 11.019 U F2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 D' L' B L2 B R2 F2 R2 
953. 9.497 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' B R F R F2 D' L B' D2 U2 
954. 11.267 U2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B F2 U2 R' F2 L' U' F' L2 D' F' D2 U2 
955. 9.887 B' U2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' B R' B' R2 U2 F L B D2 
956. 9.087 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D' U2 B' F U' R' U2 B' 
957. 10.200 F' U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R B F' L B2 U F2 L D' U 
958. 9.255 R2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 F U2 L2 R U' B L2 D R' F U R' F2 
959. 8.921 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' L' R U' B D2 F2 U L' B2 
960. 8.754 F2 R D2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' D F U2 R2 U' R2 F R2 
961. (11.970) B2 R' B U2 F D R' B2 R F R2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B' U2 B' 
962. 9.777 B L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 D2 U L2 F' D' U2 B2 R' F' U R' 
963. 8.924 U2 L' U' L' B2 L F L' U D2 R2 U F2 D R2 D F2 U B2 L' 
964. 10.441 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F D' F2 L D U' B' L2 D F2 D' 
965. 9.129 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U B2 U' L' R2 D2 F' L2 B' D L D2 F 
966. 9.140 R' U2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' F U L' R U F2 D U L F' 
967. 8.910 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' L' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 R B D' B' 
968. 9.898 U B2 D' B2 U R L U F2 U2 F' L2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 B L' 
969. 9.878 U B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 R F' D2 U2 B' L' R2 F' L' R 
970. 8.749 F R2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 U' L2 F U R D' U' R2 F L' 
971. 8.247 D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 B U L D' L R2 F' U' L D' 
972. 10.084 L F2 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B L2 F R2 D' U' R' D' L' F D U R' 
973. 10.373 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 L D2 R' F2 U B' F2 L' F D R' D2 L2 D' 
974. 10.686 R2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U B' L' F' R' F' U2 L2 D U 
975. 8.872 D' F D' B2 D B R' U' L F' R2 F D2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U 
976. 9.191 L' D R2 B R' F' L' U2 B U2 L D2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 R' L' F2 
977. 9.787 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U' F' U2 L B2 U' L2 U F D' 
978. 11.516 R2 U2 F' L' F' U' L' F2 D F L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 F B2 R2 
979. 10.509 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U L' U' F D L' B' L' R F2 
980. 8.512 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 F' U2 L B2 R' U' F2 U' B F2 D' L 
981. 11.741 U2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U' R B2 L R2 B D B' D B 
982. 9.717 U' R2 F R2 F D2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 R D2 U' L' U2 B' U' F' 
983. (11.824) R L' F' R' B L' B' U D2 F2 L U2 L B2 D2 B2 R U2 F' 
984. 9.272 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 U' L' F' U B2 F U' L R2 U' B 
985. 8.401 R' F2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 U F2 U' B' U L2 F2 U2 R 
986. 9.396 L' D' F' U B U L' D2 L' D R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L' 
987. 10.876 F D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 F L F2 D' L' F' L' R2 U R U' 
988. 9.928 B2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R D2 L2 B U R D' B L2 F' 
989. 9.972 R U2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U' R' B' U2 R2 B U' F L 
990. 11.395 U L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L D2 U L2 R F' D B2 L' B 
991. 9.167 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 B D2 L2 F' R' D' U F' L R B U R 
992. (12.292) F' U2 D2 L U' D2 R U L2 F D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 
993. 9.071 L2 F2 L U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 D' B' F2 U L B2 R B R F 
994. 9.692 B F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 R' F U' B R' D B' R2 U' 
995. 10.073 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 B D L D2 L2 B2 D' U2 R' U 
996. 9.841 U2 D2 R2 B' D2 L' B R U' F2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 D2 B2 U 
997. (7.615) U' B' D B2 R U' L2 F' D' F2 R B2 R U2 R' L' U2 L' U2 
998. (13.127) R2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 D F' R' U L B' F2 L2 D2 F 
999. 11.396 D2 L' D R L' U R' B U' R2 L B2 D2 R2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 
1000. 8.450 R' F' D' L' B' L2 U' L B' F2 D2 L' F2 R L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R


----------



## asacuber (Mar 23, 2016)

Praetorian said:


> I JUST GOT A NEW SINGLE PB OF 8.16 scramble D' L2 U' L2 F L F B' U D' R B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R F2 L2, pb from 8.55 to 8.16
> 
> easy blue cross, last slot was a sledgehammer so I skipped OLL which then gave me a T perm
> 
> I started freaking out I couldn't believe the time I probably said what the f more times than necessary



Ahh sub me gj
BTW mine was oll skip j perm


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 23, 2016)

4x4 gj ao50 including my 3rd fastest single, but gimme that sub30 already 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-23
avg of 5: 35.24

Time List:
1. (31.23) R L2 Fw' B U' D B2 F2 Fw' D' U R U2 D' L' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw U2 L' R Fw2 L' Fw Rw' B D Rw2 B2 Fw2 D' B Fw' F' Rw2 F2 D2 F 
2. 35.24 R2 B Fw' L2 Fw2 F Uw' Rw' B2 L R2 D' R D2 R U Fw Uw2 R B2 U F' L D R2 B2 Fw2 F Rw B F2 U R2 U2 Rw Uw Fw B2 L2 R 
3. 37.34 Rw B' R2 B Uw' L' D' F2 Rw' D Fw2 Uw2 L Rw' D' R2 U' D B Fw' F' U2 F2 B2 Rw' Fw2 R' D Rw Uw2 U' D R2 Rw2 Fw' F' U2 F' U2 B2 
4. (41.68) R2 B2 D2 R Rw' U2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 F2 R' Rw2 F' B Rw2 U Rw' U2 L2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 L F Uw2 F' Fw Rw' Uw' Fw U2 Fw Rw' B L' Uw2 R2 
5. 33.13 Rw Fw L' R2 U' L' R B2 F' L2 Uw' D2 L2 U D2 Uw' F' D2 L B2 R2 D2 F B2 Fw2 R' U' L' U2 F2 Fw' B2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw U2 D2

along with 39.57 ao50


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 23, 2016)

2:08.28, 2:15.85, 2:26.24, 2:12.73, 2:07.52

2:12.29 6x6 PB ao5 and single(by 0.01) wtf... Single was double parity, reached LL at 1:54 ugh


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 23, 2016)

7x7 PB ao5 and PB mo3 (3:29.25) with my 2nd best single

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-23
avg of 5: 3:34.14

Time List:
1. (3:37.88) U' B' 3Fw 3Dw' 3Rw' D 3Rw' B2 Dw2 Rw2 L 3Bw2 Lw' 3Lw Dw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Fw' Lw' 3Lw2 3Rw 3Dw' R Fw 3Dw Rw 3Uw B Dw L' Dw2 R 3Dw2 B2 Dw2 3Lw' Uw' 3Lw' Lw' Fw 3Lw2 B2 Uw' Lw2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Dw L Dw2 3Bw2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 F Lw2 3Rw' R' 3Bw2 F B2 Bw 3Uw' 3Bw2 D2 3Rw' D2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 D' L2 3Uw 3Lw2 F2 3Bw 3Lw2 Rw Uw' L 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw R2 Fw' F R' 3Dw' L' 3Fw2 L Dw Uw U D' 3Fw' 3Bw F' Rw' 
2. 3:27.70 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 Bw Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw' D L 3Dw 3Rw' L' Rw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 R2 Dw 3Lw Lw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw Dw2 Fw' D2 Dw 3Dw' 3Lw Fw D2 Bw L' 3Dw D Dw Uw2 F2 Uw2 B Lw' Dw' R2 L' U 3Dw L2 B' 3Dw 3Rw Dw 3Rw' Rw Bw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Dw 3Fw' 3Dw 3Lw L2 Dw2 Lw' 3Bw' U' D2 Uw' R' 3Bw2 D2 3Uw2 L' Dw2 B2 3Uw 3Lw' Fw 3Rw' D Lw2 3Lw L2 D' 3Dw' Dw B2 Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Lw F' B2 D2 U' 3Bw Fw 3Rw' R' D2 
3. (3:23.01) 3Lw Fw 3Dw2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 F' Bw2 Uw 3Lw D B Dw' B2 3Lw2 F Fw2 Lw Bw2 U2 Fw 3Fw' 3Bw2 U 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Lw L Uw Bw U Rw2 R F 3Bw' Fw 3Fw' 3Dw' L' Bw2 Dw 3Uw' L2 3Fw2 R2 Bw' Lw 3Rw Dw B' 3Dw' 3Rw F 3Lw F' U2 L Bw2 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 U2 F' Uw' 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 3Lw2 Lw Dw L2 B 3Bw2 Rw' R' Lw2 3Uw2 U L Lw' F2 L' D Lw D Dw2 Lw' 3Bw 3Dw' Dw2 Fw 3Fw D2 Bw2 3Uw' Bw' 
4. 3:37.04 Bw2 R D' 3Dw Bw2 Uw' Rw2 D' Uw' R Bw2 D' 3Lw 3Bw' D F' U2 L' Fw2 Lw' D' Rw2 F 3Fw2 Uw D' 3Lw2 B 3Dw2 U2 Fw' Dw F2 U B' L2 3Uw' L' Dw2 Uw' L' 3Bw' 3Uw2 Dw' Rw2 3Rw' 3Fw Bw2 3Bw' Uw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Dw2 B2 Bw' 3Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw' 3Rw 3Lw2 R U' Dw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' 3Uw' B' Rw' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw' U' 3Rw 3Bw 3Lw' D R' Lw2 3Lw' B2 3Dw' Fw R F2 3Bw' 3Dw2 D Dw 3Uw2 3Lw Uw2 Rw B Rw Fw Lw2 3Dw' Fw 
5. 3:37.68 F2 R' Lw' U2 Fw2 3Fw2 L Rw' Uw' B2 Lw' R Uw R2 3Fw Dw B Uw2 D2 3Uw 3Fw Uw2 3Lw2 Fw D Bw F U D' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw Bw2 Uw' Lw' B Dw Uw2 3Bw2 D 3Uw2 Dw' U2 3Dw Lw2 3Dw Dw2 Uw F' 3Bw Fw' Lw' L Fw' Rw Dw' L' Dw2 Bw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Lw 3Uw2 Uw Rw2 Fw Bw L2 3Dw L Rw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 D' 3Rw' Fw2 3Dw Rw2 3Dw 3Bw' Uw' U' B' Fw2 3Lw 3Fw2 Uw Fw2 Lw' D 3Fw' Rw2 B' 3Uw B Lw2 F R' 3Bw' 3Dw2


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 23, 2016)

15.285 3x3 single!!!!!!!
6-move OLL, PLL skip, 4 move X-cross... man, that was an awesome solve


----------



## Xtremecubing (Mar 23, 2016)

9.19 PB average of 12


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 23, 2016)

42.64 mirrorblocks PB single 

no wait now it's 39.29


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 24, 2016)

PB avg12 6x6
Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 2:09.532
Worst Time: 2:30.142
Session Avg: 2:19.756
Session Mean: 2:19.770
Individual Times: 
2:15.935, (2:09.532), 2:12.967, 2:20.671, 2:23.172, (2:30.142), 2:16.168, 2:22.538, 2:29.942, 2:19.171, 2:19.203, 2:17.802


----------



## nalralz (Mar 24, 2016)

46.52 4x4 single on cam!!!! Missed my pb by 0.31 seconds.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 24, 2016)

2:18.03 6x6 PB ao12


----------



## hamfaceman (Mar 24, 2016)

Coming for ya Tommy

single
best: 15.91
worst: 57.03

mean of 3
current: 26.99 (σ = 0.18)
best: 18.56 (σ = 1.68)

avg of 5
current: 26.99 (σ = 0.18)
best: 20.30 (σ = 1.89)

avg of 12
current: 27.10 (σ = 3.49)
best: 22.39 (σ = 2.97)

avg of 50
current: 27.27 (σ = 3.79)
best: 25.21 (σ = 3.63)

avg of 100
current: 26.63 (σ = 3.74)
best: 25.77 (σ = 3.53)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 24, 2016)

2nd best 4x4 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-24
avg of 5: 34.33

Time List:
1. (38.27) U' F' R2 D' R' Uw' B2 F2 D2 Uw' U2 R' Uw Rw2 B2 F2 U2 B' Rw F2 U B' Rw' F Uw F' Fw Uw2 L2 Fw B' R' Rw' F' Rw2 U' D R2 F2 D' 
2. (33.22) U2 D L2 R Uw2 R2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw R2 Uw F L' F Rw' L D Uw R' U F2 U2 L Uw' D2 F' Fw R' Fw' B2 Uw U' B2 Fw' D2 B2 D F2 
3. 35.25 R' L' D2 Fw2 D R L2 D R U' Uw' L2 F D U Rw U R2 Fw' U Uw F' D' F R' Fw2 L' D Uw U Fw' B2 F Uw2 D' L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 
4. 34.29 Uw2 D R' F2 B2 R' Fw2 R2 Fw Uw L2 B' Rw' L R' F2 L D2 L2 U' Fw2 R' Fw2 F' B' D2 Rw' R2 U' F2 Fw2 D B2 L2 D' U' Fw2 D Uw U 
5. 33.42 U2 Uw F2 D' Uw Fw' U Fw U R2 Uw Rw2 B Uw2 B' U2 R' B' U2 Rw F' Fw L2 D' Rw L2 D2 B2 U F U' F2 R L2 U2 Uw R' Uw' B' Rw

still no sub30 single  just like it was with sub6 on 3x3 a few months ago haha


----------



## dskids (Mar 24, 2016)

Shattered my 3x3 pb by a few sec last night: 21.9xx

That solve was also part of a new pb ao12: 32.7xx


----------



## mafergut (Mar 24, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 42.64 mirrorblocks PB single
> 
> no wait now it's 39.29



Do you really speedsolve anything? 
Just curious, how do you solve it? With beginners or are you able to do CFOP or some other advanced method? I find mirroblocks one of the easiest 3x3 shapemods to solve but not to the point of being able to CFOP it... yet.


----------



## Berd (Mar 24, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Do you really speedsolve anything?[emoji14]Just curious, how do you solve it? With beginners or are you able to do CFOP or some other advanced method? I find mirroblocks one of the easiest 3x3 shapemods to solve but not to the point of being able to CFOP it... yet.


F2l isn't do hard if you do cross on either the smallest or largest side. LL just requires thinking.



2:24 Square 2 single!


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-24
avg of 5: 2.45

Time List:
2.18, 2.23, (4.40), (2.02), 2.95

pyraminx stackmatted sub wr average and my official pb single : 3


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 25, 2016)

Berd said:


> F2l isn't do hard if you do cross on either the smallest or largest side. LL just requires thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 2:24 Square 2 single!



Do cross on small side, the large side is much easier for LL recog and execution.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 25, 2016)

13.64 Square-1 Average of 100 hueh


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 25, 2016)

3:20.83 7x7 PB single, failed the mean tho


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 25, 2016)

4x4
38.12 single
44.15 ao5
45.89 ao12

EDIT: 37.59 single!


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 25, 2016)

11.113, 11.243, (11.936), (10.002), 11.762, = 11.373 avg of 5. ZB method. Had a lot of my well known ZBLLs in there which helps but I can feel my LL times improving after just 1 week of practising nothing but ZB. Got a good system in place to simultaneously fix all my old algs and learn the last 40 or so algs. I seriously think I could be finished THE 350 by june.
Then I get to learn some ZBLS! yay!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 25, 2016)

Pretty good (OH)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-25
avg of 5: 18.864

Time List:
1. 17.952 L2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R B' D2 R2 D' L U' L B U 
2. (27.671) R F' D' F2 B L F L2 F R B2 L2 B D2 R2 B D2 F D2 L2 
3. (17.513) D L2 R2 U R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D B D B' F L R F2 D L' F 
4. 20.167 L B' D2 B D2 B' U2 F' L2 B F U' R' B2 L F R B D2 U2 
5. 18.472 D F2 U' B L2 U' R F' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 25, 2016)

OH:
11.357, 12.019, (12.099, 9.667, 9.745, 10.169, 11.554), 12.208, 11.397, 11.313, 9.945 = 11.162
brackets are a 10.489 ao5.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 25, 2016)

Roux solves, all of the following are PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-25
solves/total: 53/53

single
best: 10.12
worst: 19.85

mean of 3
current: 18.05 (σ = 2.29)
best: 12.68 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 5
current: 18.57 (σ = 0.49)
best: 13.10 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 12
current: 17.20 (σ = 1.89)
best: 14.37 (σ = 1.45)

avg of 50
current: 16.49 (σ = 2.02)
best: 16.37 (σ = 1.98)

Average: 16.47 (σ = 2.02)
Mean: 16.36

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 13.87 D L2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 R D' B2 R D2 R2 B2 F' R 
2. 18.67 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F' D L' D R' D2 L U' F' U2 
3. 15.98 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U R2 F L2 U R F' D L D B R2 
4. 19.59 B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R' D F2 L2 B' F2 L F' U' L2 
5. 19.85 B2 U' F2 U D2 R' L B' R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B 
6. 13.87 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 B L F2 L2 D L2 B' R' B2 F' 
7. 19.50 B R2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 L' R F D' F' U' R F2 L 
8. 14.94 R D R B' L' F2 B' L2 F' R' F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 
9. 13.44 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D B D' L2 B' D' L B' D' F2 U' 
10. 14.92 L' D2 F' U' L F' R' U' R' B' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R 
11. 18.40 L' U2 L F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B' R U L' U F' D L2 R 
12. 15.53 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F' R B2 D B' F2 D' L U' F2 
13. 18.86 D F2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L' B R' F' L2 D' L' R' U R2 
14. 14.19 F R2 F D2 F R2 B L2 F2 D2 F L' F2 U R' U2 L' D2 B R F2 
15. 18.96 B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' B F2 L' D L2 B' D2 R2 B2 
16. 15.90 F R2 B' L2 F2 U2 B R2 L U' B2 R2 F' D L' B' L U 
17. 16.04 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 L' D F U B2 R' F2 U' F2 L F 
18. 19.85 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F' U' B2 F2 L B F2 U' R U2 
19. 12.74 R2 D R U L' U F B D' F2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 
20. 11.46 F2 R2 F2 D U B2 U F2 D' L2 U' F' D' R' F' D2 R U2 R' D' R2 
21. 14.46 F L2 U' B L2 D2 B' R F B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U D 
22. 12.10 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D' L F' L' F' U' F' U' B L D' 
23. 16.57 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 U B2 L B L B2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 U' 
24. 13.66 D2 B2 R D2 L D2 R' D2 B2 L2 R' B L D' R2 U' R B D2 B2 F2 
25. 14.40 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 D B U2 F L R' U B L' 
26. 14.17 R F' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' U' B F2 U L' B U' L R 
27. 13.66 U F' D2 U2 B U2 B' F D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F L' F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 
28. 15.87 L U2 L R2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U R D' L' F' L' B' 
29. 19.14 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 U F2 U' R' D' B2 L2 F R B2 U R F 
30. 16.45 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B L' U B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 
31. 15.69 U2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' D L' F2 L' U B U2 F' L F 
32. 19.24 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' R' U' R B2 F' R B' L B' U2 
33. 16.88 L' B' R' F' L' U2 L' U L D L2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 
34. 19.50 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L' F U2 L U F L' U2 B F' 
35. 18.22 R2 B' D B2 R' F' B2 L2 D R F2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 L D2 R D2 
36. 16.55 B D2 R' F U' D' B L2 B' R' U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U D2 R2 D 
37. 17.44 F R2 D B' U' B R U' R B2 L F2 L D2 L U2 B2 R F2 
38. 17.23 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R B2 R' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R B2 
39. 15.28 D R B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R U F' U' B' D B D 
40. 16.86 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L U R2 B2 F' L R B' U R' 
41. 15.46 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 D' L D2 R' U' F' D B' D2 U2 
42. 13.64 F U2 R' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 R' U' L2 R' B' R2 F' U' L2 
43. 18.44 U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 B D B2 L B2 D F L' B' R' 
44. 18.61 F R F B R' B2 D' F2 R' L2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B U2 B' L2 B2 
45. 14.76 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R D F' R B L' F' D2 F U' 
46. 17.31 U F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F D2 F D2 L' D2 U' R B2 L' D2 L' 
47. 18.12 L F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 F' L' D B2 U B2 D2 R B' F' 
48. 10.12 D R F' B D R2 B' R' U D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 
49. 18.24 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 D U' L' D' B L D L2 F' L2 U' F 
50. 18.32 B' U2 B R2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 D' B2 D2 B' D F' 
51. 15.42 B L B' U L D R2 D F L2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 
52. 19.13 F R2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 F2 R U2 D' F' D2 L' D2 B U' F' R' 
53. 19.59 L2 F2 D2 U2 B U2 F U2 D R D2 B F' L U2 B D' B


----------



## TDM (Mar 25, 2016)

12.16 slow turning (mostly) Ao100. Not PB, but only three 14+ solves.



Spoiler: Times



Best time: 7.84
Median: 12.43
Worst time: 14.99
Standard deviation: 1.37

Best average of 5: 10.47
47-51 - 10.03 10.49 (14.99) (7.84) 10.89

Best average of 12: 11.51
47-58 - 10.03 10.49 (14.99) (7.84) 10.89 13.61 14.00 11.94 9.74 11.05 11.71 11.64

4. 13.74 U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U F2 R F' R2 U L2 F2 D F2 R L U2
5. 13.96 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R' D2 L2 U F D B D' R' L2 U2
6. 12.33 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F B2 L B' D2 R F R2 B U
7. 13.58 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L F2 U B' L D R2 F2 R' L'
8. 13.41 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F D' U2 L U R D2 B2 L D U2
9. 10.81 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 L B' F' U F' U' L B R D2 U'
10. 11.48 R2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 D2 R2 D R D2 B' R2 U' B D2 L' B U
11. 11.30 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U2 B' U' B D' F R' F U' B' R U2
12. 10.92 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 U L2 U' R U2 L2 F U'
13. 10.43 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' U L2 B F' L B D' R2 D2 U'
14. 11.76 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B R F2 R D2 F' R2 F' D' U'
15. 11.25 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' R2 D' F R D B' U2 F2
16. 11.83 D F2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F' R L2 D2 B' D2 B' L B L' U'
17. 12.93 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' L' F R U' B D' F D'
18. 13.37 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B D2 U2 L' U2 R B' D U' R'
19. 12.39 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L B' D2 B2 R' F' R' U' B2 R U'
20. 13.28 U F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' U' B R' F' D F' D' B' D' U B' D
21. 12.03 D' R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D L U B' U' B L2 D2 R U' L
22. 11.32 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 R B F' L F R D' F L2 B U2
23. 12.85 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' B' U R L F' D R2 B' U R'
24. 12.61 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R B' R2 D F' R2 F' D' F' L U2
25. 11.85 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R' D L' F2 R B D2 F
26. 12.43 D B2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B L' U R' D' B U2 B' D2 U' L'
27. 8.98 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 F R' B' F2 U2 R' F2 U' F R2 D2
28. 12.90 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D F' R2 F2 U F R' B' F D2 R'
29. 10.14 R2 U B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B' F' R' B' U L' B U' L' U
30. 12.63 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' L' F R F2 U R2 F' D F' D
31. 12.47 U' B2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D F L U' F2 D' F2 U' F D' B' U'
32. 13.22 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' U' R B U2 F U L F2 D' U'
33. 12.48 D F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R' U R' L' U2 L F' R' B' D U2
34. 13.19 U L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' B R U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' F2
35. 12.68 B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L' B L' F' D2 R' U' R2 D' L'
36. 13.36 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' D F' U R U2 L' D U F L2
37. 13.20 D F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 R' B D F' D R' F' D2 F' L U2
38. 10.23 U L2 B2 D2 U F2 D F2 R2 U L U' B L D F R' U'
39. 10.35 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 R' B U' L' F' U2 L' B' L'
40. 12.38 B2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B U' R2 D2 F' D R L F
41. 12.09 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U' R B' L2 F2 D R F R2 L2 U'
42. 13.59 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 D B L2 U2
43. 13.21 B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 D F' R F' R F D L F2 D U2
44. 10.92 L2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L R2 B U F2 L2 B2 D2 F' L'
45. 13.64 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 U B D2 R' F2 D B2 R' F D' F
46. 13.76 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 R' B2 U B' R D' U' B' R' D' B
47. 10.03 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L F2 L' B R2 L2 F2 U R2 U'
48. 10.49 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R F D' R L2 U F' R' D R'
* 49. 14.99 U2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B D' U L2 F U2 L D2 F2 L U2*
50. 7.84 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U' L' B R F2 U2 R2 U'
51. 10.89 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 U B' U L B F R B2 L' B' U2
52. 13.61 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 F' U B2 F D U' F D2 R' F U
* 53. 14.00 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L B' D F U' B' R U F' L2 U2*
54. 11.94 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 D U' R' D' B R F' U' B U2 L' U2
55. 9.74 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U F' L B' D2 U B' U2 B R' B'
56. 11.05 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L' B2 F L2 D' F' R B' R' L2 U
57. 11.71 B2 L2 B2 D U F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F' D L2 F D R U2 B D' L
58. 11.64 F2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U R F' D' F R D' B' U2 B' U2
59. 12.04 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D B F R B' F2 D U2 B2 L
60. 13.53 L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 D F' U2 L' F' U2 R' B2 R F' U2
61. 12.62 L2 D2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' U2 B' D' L' F U L F2 U'
62. 9.79 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F R F' D F2 L' F U2 R' U'
63. 11.89 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F R2 L' F' U B2 F D2 R2 U2
64. 11.97 B2 U L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B' R2 D' L D R2 D B' R F
65. 12.42 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 D' R2 D' B2 L U B' R' U2
66. 12.80 D' U2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 U' B U R' L' B2 L' D' U F U'
67. 13.26 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' U B2 F' D2 U' B D R' F'
68. 13.72 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R L' B' D' L' D' U' B2 R B'
69. 12.16 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B' R2 L' F' D2 B' R' B2 U2 F2 U'
70. 12.46 L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B U2 F' U2 B2 D' L D U F L2
71. 13.47 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 U F2 R B2 F D U F L' D' F2
72. 13.98 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' B' R L' U2 R' B' D F2 L2 U2
73. 12.50 B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R2 B' F L B' R' L' D L2 D2 L2 U'
74. 11.76 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L' D2 R B' F' R B R2 F2 D2 U2
75. 12.67 F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F B2 D2 L' F2 R U' B' U' R2
76. 11.11 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L' D U' L' F L D2 F R B2 U'
77. 8.04 U2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F R D' B L B R U' R U L'
78. 13.74 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D U2 L2 U' B' R' U L B' U2 L2 D' L2 B
79. 12.80 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 D U B U2 R B F' R2 D R' D R' U'
80. 13.48 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 L2 D L2 U L B R2 L2 F2 U B F' R D2
81. 10.39 U2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' B' R2 D' B' R D F2 L' F D' U2
82. 12.46 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R' U' B2 F' R L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2
83. 9.99 D' L2 F2 D' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 D R' F' L U F R' L U2 L' U'
* 84. 14.59 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 R B D U' R U F' R2 L2 F2*
85. 12.65 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 L2 U F2 R F2 D2 L2 F L' D U B D2 U2
86. 12.31 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R F' L2 F2 R' B U L' F2 D'
87. 13.12 D R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 D L D2 U2 F D2 F' R D' F' L2 U'
88. 12.73 U R2 U R2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B2 D B' F' U' R' F2 L' F D' U2 R
89. 9.30 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U' B2 L' B R2 B D2 F' U' R' B2
90. 13.05 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U R D' U F U B2 F' R' F' L D'
91. 12.25 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' U L2 F2 R B' D2 F U2 L
92. 12.89 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 B' L' D2 R D2 U' L' F' D' B2 U
93. 12.75 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L' B' R2 L2 U R' B D2 R2 F' U
94. 11.34 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B L' B2 U' F' L F R2 U2 F' R'
95. 13.64 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B' D' R U2 B' F U F R2 F2
96. 12.17 B2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 U2 R' B' D' F D2 L' D' U' R U'
97. 9.92 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' D R B2 F' L' F' L2 U'
98. 12.79 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U R' D2 B D' R' F' D B' U' R2
99. 13.40 D L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 R B' F' R D2 U F' U R' L' D
100. 12.41 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 U F2 L' B' R' F U
101. 11.17 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' B L' F' L2 B' R' D2 L' D' L U2
102. 9.78 U L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R F D2 F' L' D2 R2 D B L2
103. 12.02 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' F L U2 R' B' U' L' D R L D2



Interesting how the best Ao12 had two of the three 14s.

E: the 7
50. 7.84 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U' L' B R F2 U2 R2 U'
y' // Inspection
U' L D2 R B2 // FB (5/5)
U R' U M2 U2 r' U R U2 R R U2 (R' M') U2 R U' R' // horrible SB (17/22)
U U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL (9/31)
M' U' M U M2 U M U2 M // LSE (9/40)
5.10 TPS.

Solve #77 has a very easy CFOP scramble, with an 11-move XX-cross. I also got OLL skip T perm.


----------



## nalralz (Mar 25, 2016)

OMG!!! PB 2x2 AVERAGE OF 5 ON CAMREA!!!

Average of 5: 2.63
1. 3.19 U R' U R2 U2 R2 F R' 
2. (4.77) F' R F2 R F' R F U' 
3. (0.89) U F U R2 F2 R2 U F' 
4. 1.65 R2 F2 R2 F' R U2 R' F' 
5. 3.05 U' F R2 F R' F2 U' F2


----------



## RhysC (Mar 26, 2016)

23.76 OH ao100 bleh


----------



## kake123 (Mar 26, 2016)

5x5 using Yau5 in 2:39.312 (yeah!)


----------



## Cale S (Mar 26, 2016)

3.34 skewb avg50 (maybe stackmat pb?)


Spoiler



2.83, 4.06, 2.68, 3.33, 3.42, 3.12, (5.05), 4.68, 3.50, (2.26), 3.79, 3.29, 3.30, 2.51, (6.78), 2.99, 3.65, 3.78, 3.30, 4.20, 3.84, (5.30), 3.16, 3.26, 2.55, 3.02, 3.31, 2.74, 3.95, 2.92, (2.39), 3.01, 3.22, 2.94, 3.38, 3.08, 3.22, 3.27, 3.85, 3.24, (2.13), 3.56, 5.05, 3.46, 3.14, 3.48, 2.73, 3.45, 2.52, 3.15


avg100 was like 3.49, lots of fails at the end


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 26, 2016)

What the actual **** I just got a 9.35 3x3 PB Single

I will post the reconstruction in the spoiler below.



Spoiler



http://bit.ly/1XUPnuw



This is my 6th sub 10.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 26, 2016)

13.187 ao12 while listening to Smooth McGroove, possibly among other PBs?

Also, this is the top result for "accomplishment thread" on Google. Good job, guys.


----------



## Berd (Mar 26, 2016)

Square 2 PBs! 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-26
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 1:59.06
worst: 3:02.40

mean of 3
current: 2:11.16 (σ = 17.86)
best: 2:11.16 (σ = 17.86)

avg of 5
current: 2:23.92 (σ = 18.56)
best: 2:23.92 (σ = 18.56)

Average: 2:23.92 (σ = 18.56)
Mean: 2:26.65


----------



## Torch (Mar 26, 2016)

Since no one else seems to be cubecomps stalking today:

Max Park 24.00 4x4 single NAR: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1445&cat=3&rnd=1
3rd in the world and 7th fastest official 4x4 solve ever

Sreeram Venkatarao 24.57 3BLD single NAR: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1447&cat=16&rnd=2
6th in the world


----------



## Cale S (Mar 26, 2016)

Torch said:


> Since no one else seems to be cubecomps stalking today:
> 
> Max Park 24.00 4x4 single NAR: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1445&cat=3&rnd=1
> Sreeram Venkatarao 24.57 3BLD single: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1447&cat=16&rnd=2



I saw the 3BLD but wtf 4x4 single 

3 NARs and a WR in one day, insane


----------



## Iggy (Mar 26, 2016)

Torch said:


> Since no one else seems to be cubecomps stalking today:
> 
> Max Park 24.00 4x4 single NAR: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1445&cat=3&rnd=1
> 3rd in the world and 7th fastest official 4x4 solve ever
> ...



Just saw Max's 4x4 single, wat

Vincent Hartanto Utomo got a 30.65 4x4 average as well


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 26, 2016)

1:46.71 5x5 single, 3rd best, 4th sub1:50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 26, 2016)

15.64 Roux PB ao50, will finish the ao100 later



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-27
avg of 50: 15.641

Time List:
1. 15.032 D' B U2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F L' F D' U L D2 L' R' 
2. 16.518 L2 F L B' R' D F R D2 L2 U2 F U2 D2 F B U2 F' U2 
3. (11.799) U2 L' D F2 R2 F L U2 F D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' R2 
4. 14.385 R' U2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 U' F' R2 B' L' U2 F 
5. 17.885 U R' D' R' L' U' F' R2 F U' R2 B2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 U2 L2 
6. 17.239 R F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' B U' F' L' B' R F L B D' 
7. 18.284 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 D' R' B2 D L2 D' B2 F' 
8. 13.238 F2 B' L' B' U F B' U2 L U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 
9. 14.933 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' L' R U F D U F2 L2 B D 
10. (11.959) B2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F D2 U2 B' D R2 U2 F L2 R B2 U' F 
11. 19.030 U R L' U2 R B' L D2 R B' D L2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 U 
12. 13.678 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U B D R U L F2 L2 D' B L' 
13. (11.996) B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L' U' L2 R U F2 L' D' B' 
14. 14.656 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 D' U' R B U' R' D' 
15. 18.961 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 B' U' F2 L R2 B' L2 U L2 F' 
16. 13.886 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B U' L2 F U' L B L2 D' B' R' 
17. 14.504 F2 B' R2 U D B' R B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B 
18. 18.710 L R2 U' R2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 L' D F' U2 R U' L D L2 
19. 15.000 B D' F2 L' F' U2 R F' B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F 
20. 14.783 R B L' U L2 U2 D B' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L 
21. 16.686 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L D B R' D F' U' L D' U2 
22. (19.783) U R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 B U' B2 L' D L2 B R D2 
23. 13.512 D2 B2 U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F2 D' B' L' B' F D' L' U2 F 
24. 17.392 B D' B2 L' U' R B' L F U R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U 
25. 12.670 R' D B D2 L2 F2 B L' D B L2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 F' 
26. 15.361 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 L F' D L' F' D2 F' R F' R2 
27. 16.970 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 R F2 R F2 D L' D B F2 R 
28. 14.949 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B D2 U' F R' U' B' F R2 D2 
29. 15.004 U' F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F D2 R2 B L D2 F R2 D' B F' R D2 
30. 14.805 F' R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 B U2 R' U2 L2 B2 U' B F2 R U' L' 
31. 18.853 D2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 U' F2 L F' R2 B2 D2 R 
32. 17.146 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B' F2 R2 U' F L B L R2 D2 L D' 
33. (19.114) R2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B F U2 B2 F2 R' U F2 R' B L' D2 F' D L' 
34. 15.808 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U F L2 B D2 U2 L' F U2 L' D' 
35. 18.921 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D F2 L' D' B2 L B L' U' R' D2 L 
36. 13.031 L R2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L' F' R B 
37. 12.250 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R U2 F2 L2 D' B L' U R B2 F R' U' B 
38. 14.711 L F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F' R' F R2 D' B' L D F' 
39. 13.965 F2 B U L2 F2 U' L U R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 L2 F' L2 F U' 
40. 15.231 U' F' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U' L' D' L F' U2 R D2 B' 
41. (21.986) L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F' R2 U F R' B' L2 F2 L' U 
42. 16.917 F U R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R2 B2 F D B2 R D2 L2 R' U2 
43. 15.442 B R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F' D' R' D U F' L' D2 
44. 13.474 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 F' D2 L B2 D F D B' R' F' L' R' 
45. 14.776 R B U' F' B U F2 R F L2 B D2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 
46. 13.821 L F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F' U' R U2 L' D2 U2 F 
47. 16.538 B2 U' F2 R D2 R' D' L U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F 
48. 15.721 L U B L2 D' R2 L' D F B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 
49. 16.607 D2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 R U2 L B2 L2 U B L D' R U F' L B2 U' 
50. 16.911 F' R' D' L B' U R' F B' D2 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L'


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 27, 2016)

beat all of my official PBs for the events I did in comp today exept for 3BLD and 3x3 OH single. Also won 4 events (Won 1st and 2nd rounds of 3x3 but I fell behind in the Final). Some of he highlights:

2.58 2x2 single, 3.57 average
10.05 3x3 single (Why no sub-10 ; _ ; ) 11.97 average
42.xx 4x4 single
3.62 Pyraminx single, 4.57 average 
18.69 3x3 OH average (Way better than expected)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm back from the dead.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-26
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.250
worst: 5.060

mean of 3
current: 2.190 (σ = 1.01)
best: 1.453 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 5
current: 1.803 (σ = 0.16)
best: 1.380 (σ = 0.12)

avg of 12
current: 1.955 (σ = 0.36)
best: 1.565 (σ = 0.13)

avg of 50
current: 1.915 (σ = 0.33)
best: 1.675 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 100
current: 1.797 (σ = 0.31)
best: 1.797 (σ = 0.31)

Average: 1.797 (σ = 0.31)
Mean: 1.855


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 27, 2016)

Kaijun Lin: 30/30 in 54:11 (ASR, WR2). What a crazy day for bld.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 27, 2016)

11.88 square-1 single, 15.00 single with parity, both on cam



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Kaijun Lin: 30/30 in 54:11 (ASR, WR2). What a crazy day for bld.



wut


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 27, 2016)

Made my first cubing video


----------



## Torch (Mar 27, 2016)

First solve since February 9th: 20.50. Basically my entire muscle memory is gone, but that's okay!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 27, 2016)

Torch said:


> First solve since February 9th: 20.50. Basically my entire muscle memory is gone, but that's okay!



Lol what happened?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 27, 2016)

3:46.40 7x7 ao5
first avg in a long time, hands are hurting.


----------



## imvelox (Mar 27, 2016)

1:39.73 6x6 single
eyy getting back into 6x6 before 1 week before the open


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2016)

33. 7.92 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B D L2 F U' L' B2 F' U' R
x2 // Inspection (F2B-1 skip)
R U R' U F' // F2B-2 (5/5)
U R' U2 R U R // F2B-3 (6/11)
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2B-3 (8/19)
U' L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8/27)
M' U' M' U' M U' M // EO (7/34)
U' M' U2 M U' M2 // ULUR (6/40)
U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // EP (6/46)

5.81 TPS with almost no pauses at all (the main reason why I'm happy with this solve). Only once for about half a second before CMLL.


----------



## Torch (Mar 27, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol what happened?



In the solve itself: You can see that in all its excruciating detail here.

For the last 46 days: Just a little Lenten fasting, that's all.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 27, 2016)

Torch said:


> In the solve itself: You can see that in all its excruciating detail here.
> 
> For the last 46 days: Just a little Lenten fasting, that's all.



You'll be back in good shape in no time.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 27, 2016)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 15/15
best time: 3:30.99
worst time: 3:58.15

current mo3: 3:42.71 (σ = 9.95)
best mo3: 3:37.51 (σ = 9.79)

current avg5: 3:42.21 (σ = 4.03)
best avg5: 3:41.29 (σ = 7.43)

current avg12: 3:43.30 (σ = 8.05)
best avg12: 3:42.34 (σ = 8.27)

session avg: 3:43.93 (σ = 8.08)
session mean: 3:44.02

7x7 stuff, consistency ftw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 28, 2016)

this is getting ridiculous...

1. 30.693 L2 Uw2 D' F' B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' U2 L' F R F2 Rw' D Fw D' L' Rw R2 Fw' U' R2 L2 B Rw L' D Fw Rw' Uw F2 Uw2 L' R2 F2 R2 Uw B2

no parity but still no sub30... had a 32 with dp earlier this day... I think I have around 10-15 sub32's but no sub30 lol


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Solved a 4x4 while skiing, yet I've never tried it for 3x3. Time was 1:43.56. How many of you have tried this?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2016)

54.03 4x4 PB single


----------



## Torch (Mar 28, 2016)

My aunt got me a Mastermorphix as an Easter present, and I managed to solve it on my own!


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2016)

Torch said:


> My aunt got me a Mastermorphix as an Easter present, and I managed to solve it on my own!



Noice! I got an X-cube as a belated birthday present today


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 28, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Noice! I got an X-cube as a belated birthday present today


Oh, happy birthday!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Mar 28, 2016)

Torch said:


> My aunt got me a Mastermorphix as an Easter present, and I managed to solve it on my own!



Mastermorphix is one of the 3x3 shapemods I like the most, if not THE one. It can be a bit confusing at first but in the end it's just a 3x3 with some little things to be careful about.

Nice new avatar, btw. It matches perfectly with your nickname


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 28, 2016)

4x4 PB ao12, single is second best and it was fullstep, had a huge lockup at LL bc I looked at the timer -> Yeah I am stupid

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
avg of 12: 37.300

Time List:
1. 40.873 Fw2 L' Rw B2 Rw2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' U B Rw' Fw F Rw Uw' F B2 U2 R' Fw U2 Rw R2 B2 F U2 Rw' F2 Uw' L Rw Uw Rw2 F Rw F2 R' F 
2. 36.232 L' Rw2 D' L' Rw F' U2 B2 R' B2 Rw' U' Fw' R2 L Fw2 L' F2 B Fw L2 Fw Uw Rw2 Fw' U2 Uw2 L2 B D' L D' R2 L2 D' Fw2 B2 F Uw' B' 
3. 39.246 F L2 Rw2 F' D B' R2 Fw' U2 Uw2 B2 Fw D L F' D' U2 Rw' Fw R' Fw2 D' F D' B Fw F U Fw' Rw' F D' L2 R2 Uw' U' D2 Rw2 U' B 
4. 34.809 Fw2 F D2 L F' Rw2 Uw' L2 F' L' Rw2 Fw' F2 D' Fw U Rw R L D' U Rw2 Uw B2 U F Fw2 Uw' D U' Rw2 R2 B' D2 U2 Fw2 Rw' U' Rw' F' 
5. 35.596 F2 Fw2 Rw B Uw L D R F' R U' Fw L Fw F2 Rw Uw2 Fw' F' Rw2 D Fw2 F' U2 Uw2 D F' L2 Rw' Fw2 F2 L R2 U L Fw Uw2 Rw' D L2 
6. 35.514 Rw' R2 U2 Fw Uw B2 L2 U2 F2 U' Uw F' L' F' Fw2 D' F Uw2 B' Fw Uw' R' Uw2 L2 D' Uw' U2 L' F Uw Fw R Uw2 L Rw Uw2 Fw L' Rw' R' 
7. (30.452) L Uw' U' L2 D' Rw Uw2 F2 Fw' L2 R2 U2 D Uw Fw L2 Uw' R U Uw' L' Rw Uw2 L Rw' Fw' L Uw2 Fw R2 F2 L R' Uw2 R Rw' Uw R' Uw' L 
8. 36.734 Fw2 D' F' U2 F' B Rw Fw2 B R F2 U' R Uw2 B' R U L2 U' F Fw B2 L D2 Uw' L2 B' L' B R' Fw2 B L' B2 R' D2 U' B Fw R 
9. (41.920) F2 D Rw2 U' Fw' U2 D R F' Fw Rw F2 D Rw' Uw' B L2 Uw2 U L' F2 L' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' Uw' R B Uw B2 D2 Rw2 Uw' D2 R2 B' R' 
10. 35.921 D Uw2 Rw2 Fw D2 U2 Rw L2 Uw2 R F U' F L' D2 L2 Uw B' U B L Rw R2 F2 L2 U' Rw B L' F B2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw U D2 R' F2 U 
11. 38.130 Rw2 L F' B R2 U2 Rw Uw F2 L2 U' L2 R2 Uw F' R B Uw F2 Uw B' Fw Uw' U Fw2 B' L' D B' F' Fw D' R' D B2 F L' B' F Fw 
12. 39.946 U2 L' U' Rw L' F R' B' U2 D2 Fw' D2 F Rw F2 L' R Rw' F' B Rw2 L2 Uw' B' Uw D' L' D' Uw B D' F Uw2 Rw2 Fw F' L' Uw Rw' R2


----------



## Berd (Mar 28, 2016)

ZZ Pbs!


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2016)

Feet PB single: 2:10.53. 5 move yellow cross, Chameleon cancelled to <L,U> Ua-perm.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 28, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Feet PB single: 2:10.53. 5 move yellow cross, Chameleon cancelled to <L,U> Ua-perm.



I thought you said you hated feet.

"Feet.
That is all."
-Noah Joiner, December 11, 2015


----------



## mafergut (Mar 28, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I thought you said you hated feet.
> 
> "Feet.
> That is all."
> -Noah Joiner, December 11, 2015



Not for me, at least not during winter and where I live. Well, it's already spring but cold enough that I don't fancy the idea of taking off my socks


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 28, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Not for me, at least not during winter and where I live. Well, it's already spring but cold enough that I don't fancy the idea of taking off my socks



Fair, but let's not restart a thread I posted 3 and a half months ago.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I thought you said you hated feet.
> 
> "Feet.
> That is all."
> -Noah Joiner, December 11, 2015



Well I do, but I'm doing it at a comp in April so I've got to practice at least a little


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 28, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Well I do, but I'm doing it at a comp in April so I've got to practice at least a little


Fair enough. Have fun. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Torch (Mar 28, 2016)

OH PBs:
18.08 mo3
18.91 ao5
21.13 ao12
21.97 ao50

Apparently taking a break took a second and a half off my OH times and added it onto my 3x3 times, since I'm averaging like 12.5 now.

Also, sub-state record average of 5!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 28, 2016)

got this nice 9.24 ao50 on cam, will uplaod this to my channel. Unfornetately, I got a few counting 10's and 11's, but some other decent solves make up for that


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
avg of 50: 9.246

Time List:
1. 8.692 R' D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D B U R' F U' R' B L2 F' 
2. 8.687 B D2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F R B2 R2 D B' L2 B L' U' 
3. (7.480) F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B R B' F D' U' R' F U2 F' 
4. 9.533 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 B R2 D' B U' B L' U' L2 
5. 8.474 U' R B2 U2 L R U2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 U L' D B2 F U B L' 
6. 9.138 B' R2 U2 L2 D L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F U L B R2 D2 F2 U L 
7. 7.920 L' D2 R2 F2 L D2 R' B2 R D2 U2 F' R F2 L D' U' L2 F R' 
8. 8.065 F D2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B U2 L U2 B R' D R2 D' 
9. 9.359 L U F U2 B' D' L U2 D B2 U2 F' D2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' 
10. (12.025) L F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 F' L U2 L R' D2 U' F D' 
11. 8.751 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' L' R' D' L' U2 R2 D2 B L' R2 
12. 9.431 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U F' L B2 F' D L D B R2 B2 
13. (7.798) D2 F' L' U2 B R' D F' L' U2 R B2 D2 B2 L F2 R' U2 F 
14. 9.770 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 U B U R F U L' R2 D F2 R2 
15. 9.794 L2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 L B' D' L2 F L B R' B' U' 
16. 11.744 R D2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 B D2 U2 B R U' R' D2 L2 D F D2 B2 
17. (11.820) R2 F D2 R D R U R' B2 L' F' U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 
18. 8.669 F U2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' D' U2 L' D2 U2 B F' 
19. 9.489 R2 D2 F' R' D' R2 D2 F L U' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 
20. 8.345 L' D2 B' U2 F' U' R' L B2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 F2 B2 U L 
21. 9.639 D' L B2 L D2 F2 R D2 U2 R' D2 R' F L U B F2 D L2 D R 
22. 9.040 D' R L' D' F' L' D L' U' R' F U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F' 
23. 9.586 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 B' R B2 R D' B' R' D' U' F2 
24. 9.105 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' L' D2 B2 U2 R' F U' R F2 L 
25. 9.304 D B2 R2 D' U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' U B2 F' L' B L' U R' B' R2 
26. 8.448 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B R F2 D U B D B2 R F U 
27. 8.750 R' D2 L' F B2 R2 U' R F U2 B U2 B R2 U2 F U2 B' D' 
28. 9.307 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D R U R2 F' L2 U2 F L R' B' 
29. 8.459 L U R2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' L' B2 D2 B' D2 U F' D' F' 
30. 9.066 F' R' L2 U' D2 B' D L' D B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 
31. 8.596 U2 B R2 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' R' D2 R' F' L2 B2 D2 R 
32. 9.495 U2 F2 L' B U' R2 B' D' L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F' 
33. 8.211 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 D' B L' R2 F' U' B2 F R2 
34. (6.324) F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 D' U' L F' L' D2 R2 B' D2 
35. 8.420 B R2 F R2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' D' U R' B' R' D2 R U L D2 
36. 8.661 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F L R2 U2 B R' U R2 
37. 10.349 B2 L2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 F' R D' B R U2 F' L2 B' R' 
38. 9.819 F2 L' U F' R F' D L' D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 R 
39. 9.857 D L F' D F D F R' F B2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F 
40. 10.110 U2 D2 L' U B2 R2 F B' L B L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B R2 D2 B 
41. (12.573) U B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B' F D R' U B F2 R D' 
42. 11.534 D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F D B' L R U2 L2 B' D2 L D' 
43. 8.483 F U B2 U2 B' R' F2 B2 D R U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 L2 F2 L' 
44. 8.014 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B R' U2 L' R2 U2 L D' F' U2 
45. 8.911 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 U B D B' F' U' L F2 R U B 
46. 10.362 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 R B' D U2 L' U R' B2 L' F 
47. 11.654 B2 U2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D L' B' D L2 U' F2 U' B 
48. 9.431 L2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U B2 F' D L F U F2 U2 L2 D' R' 
49. 9.292 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 B U2 B' L' F U' F' R' D 
50. 9.050 U' F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D' L2 D U2 B L2 R' B2


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 28, 2016)

I just got my first Sub-10 with my 2x2! Ao5: 9.34

I want to start ortega soon.


----------



## Torch (Mar 28, 2016)

OH PB single!

11.90 B D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 B R2 U2 R' F2 D U2 R2 D2 F L B D' 

y2 U' r' D2 R2
U2 y' R' U R
L U' L' U L' U' L
U' R U R' U' y R' U' R
y' R U R' U' y L' U L
R U R' U R U2 R' 

37/11.90=3.11 TPS


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 28, 2016)

Coming back like I never left.

Old plastic Dayan ftw

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
avg of 12: 1.537
Time List:
1. 1.400 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 F U2 R' U' 
2. 1.300 F2 R F' R U' F2 U2 R F2 
3. (1.190) R' U' F R' U' F U F R2 
4. 1.580 R2 U' F' U' R2 F2 R' F R2 
5. 1.770 U2 F2 U' F2 R F' R U2 R2 
6. 2.000 R' F2 U' R F' R2 F R2 U' 
7. 1.580 U2 F U2 F' U F U2 F2 U' 
8. 1.500 F' R' U' F' R' F U' F U' 
9. 1.250 F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U R U' 
10. (3.750) R2 F U' F R2 F R2 U' R' 
11. 1.650 F R U F U2 R' U F2 R2 
12. 1.340 F2 U2 F R U2 R U R' U2


----------



## biscuit (Mar 29, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Coming back like I never left.
> 
> Old plastic Dayan ftw
> 
> ...



Noice! How much time have you been spending on 2x2?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Noice! How much time have you been spending on 2x2?



Started practicing yesterday lol.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 29, 2016)

45.55 avg5 and 47.55 avg25 on 4x4


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 29, 2016)

5th solve on 7x7 9:59.5 first sub 10!
(4th solve was 10:01)


----------



## Iggy (Mar 29, 2016)

56.46 megaminx single, really good


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-29
avg of 5: 7.97

Time List:
1. 7.74 B U2 D' B L F' B2 R' U2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 B U2 L' 
2. (6.39) D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B R2 U' R B2 F' L B D2 L2 R B' 
3. 8.18 U' F' D2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 D' L' R U R B U' B 
4. (10.53) U' B U' L F B2 U R' U L' B D B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 
5. 7.96 B' U R2 U B2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 L' D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' B F'

pretty good, the 6 was antisune PLL skip, all other were fullstep. 4th sub8, 7.44 PB mo3


----------



## biscuit (Mar 29, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Started practicing yesterday lol.



Started practicing yesterday

Has two (maybe more) sub WR averages in a single average of 12. Common Chris. I know you don't feel like staying competitive for the pressure, but just do a little practice! Apparently it only takes two days for you to get a sub WR average.


----------



## Torch (Mar 29, 2016)

18.88 (-2, 6) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -4)

(-2, -4) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 4) / (1, 3) / (-3, -3) / //Beginner cubeshape
(1, 0) / //CO
(-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (4, 1) / //EO
(-1, -3) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) //Suddenly everything

Somehow I was averaging 40 seconds for 15 solves and now I'm averaging ~28. Hm.

Also, this is my first SQ-1 reconstruction!


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 29, 2016)

new 2BLD PB: 8.19. 1-looked.


----------



## sqAree (Mar 29, 2016)

4x4 pb single: 1:11.06! Getting close to the 1min mark.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 29, 2016)

sqAree said:


> 4x4 pb single: 1:11.06! Getting close to the 1min mark.



This weekend I got my 1st sub 1:30 but you keep getting ahead of me  Congrats! I also aspire to getting close to 1:00-1:10 average and some sub 1min single now and then but I'm still far from that goal.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 30, 2016)

Finally a sub-20 Ao12!

Average: *19.74*
1. 18.79 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
2. (14.84) (-5, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2) 
3. (24.27) (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -3)/(6, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0) 
4. 20.51 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
5. 19.25 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
6. 19.45 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, -4) 
7. 17.24 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3) 
8. 17.60 (1, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -1)/(0, -4) 
9. 21.33 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0) 
10. 19.97 (3, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0) 
11. 22.20 (-5, -3)/(2, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
12. 21.05 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 30, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Finally a sub-20 Ao12!
> 
> Average: *19.74*
> 1. 18.79 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/
> ...



gj! I think mine's 19.9x (I haven't updated my sig in fivever)
e: kso updated it


----------



## hamfaceman (Mar 30, 2016)

Suddenly all the PBs are broken

14.94 squan single

10.45 3x3 single & 13.97 ao5

Also did my first few timed 5x5 solves but I'm too ashamed to put them here


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 30, 2016)

6x6

(1:51.90), 1:46.34, (1:39.68), 1:43.44, 1:48.87, 1:48.49, 1:45.35, 1:49.20, 1:43.95, 1:42.12, 1:44.33, 1:46.35 = 1:45.85 ao12 pb, 1:44.54 ao5 pb, 1:43.15 mo3 pb and 1:39.68 single pb, also 2 sub wr mo3s in there


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 30, 2016)

I just got my first sub-25 Ao5 and Ao12 on 3x3! Ao12: 24.39


----------



## Torch (Mar 30, 2016)

Set a new PB in the "most expensive Cubicle order" event.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> Set a new PB in the "most expensive Cubicle order" event.



ooh, what are you getting? my "PB" is like $75 lol


----------



## Torch (Mar 30, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> ooh, what are you getting? my "PB" is like $75 lol



Cubic Aofu, Aoshi, Yuxin 5x5, a new stackmat, and a Cubicle t-shirt. $144 even with 5% reddit discount and a $10 gift card taken into account.


----------



## EMI (Mar 30, 2016)

Finally!

avg of 5: 7.93

Time List:
1. 8.02 B L2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D R2 B2 F' L' F' D' R2 U2 R' U2 L' 
2. (8.48) U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B U L' F D' B U' B' U' R 
3. 8.05 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 L' D L B L2 U' L' R F' U' 
4. 7.70 F2 U L U R' F' L B U' R2 B2 U D F2 D R2 B' 
5. (6.82) B2 R2 B D2 F R2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L' B' F D U' L2 F2 U2


----------



## Jbacboy (Mar 30, 2016)

.851 lefty j-perm! aka L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 30, 2016)

2:09.03 Feet PB single!
So yeah Feet is actually kinda fun.


----------



## Torch (Mar 30, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 2:09.03 Feet PB single!
> So yeah Feet is actually kinda fun.



Do you solve on carpet or a hard surface? I find carpet to be much faster for me.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> Do you solve on carpet or a hard surface? I find carpet to be much faster for me.



carpet. Although, it's almost always a wooden/tile floor with a mat at comps so I should probably practice that way.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 31, 2016)

4x4 PB. Insanely lucky, bad performance.

54.28 D2 F2 R2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L D' Uw2 Rw' R D2 R2 L' Fw2 U Rw2 Uw U' D2 Fw B2 U R' L' U2 B2 R' Fw F2 R Fw' U2 

After cross+centers I'm pretty sure I only had 2 edges left, which lead to a huge pause.


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 31, 2016)

First Sub-10

(8.67) - Scramble F2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U F L B L B U' L D L2


On an Unlubed Moyu Tanglong


Solution - x2 y2 D R' B2 U F2//CROSS
y2 U R U' R'//1ST PAIR
y R' U R R U R'//2ND PAIR
U' L U L' U2 L U' L'//3RD PAIR
y2 L' U L//4TH PAIR
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U'F'//OLL
U2//PLL SKIP




Lucky PLL skip. P.S.... YAY!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 31, 2016)

Torch said:


> Set a new PB in the "most expensive Cubicle order" event.



My most expensive cubing order is $103.50, I've also done a $102.50 a few months before


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice  Smashed my PB's! Pretty lenient on parity for this average, but there definitely were sub-20's in there with parity. The counting 25 hurts. (5 solves after this, my SQ-1 fatally stripped  )

*Ao5: 16.64
Ao12: 18.26*

2. 17.03 (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
3. (13.86) (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
4. 16.29 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2) 
5. (29.42) (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0) 
6. 17.16 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0) 
7. 20.91 (3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(1, -2)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0) 
8. 16.32 (-5, 3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0) 
9. 16.45 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0) 
10. 16.26 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
11. 25.45 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
12. 19.44 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0) 
13. 17.29 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 31, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Nice  Smashed my PB's! Pretty lenient on parity for this average, but there definitely were sub-20's in there with parity. The counting 25 hurts. (5 solves after this, my SQ-1 fatally stripped  )
> 
> *Ao5: 16.64
> Ao12: 18.26*
> ...



this is me
getting rekt
gj tho! I'm in for some real competition at Alpharetta


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 31, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> this is me
> getting rekt
> gj tho! I'm in for some real competition at Alpharetta


I'm not even going to podium at Alpharetta


----------



## Cale S (Mar 31, 2016)

1:18.29 5x5 pb single 

redux + cross at 1:02

featuring the worst Z perm alg ever: R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 S' U2 S


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 31, 2016)

Messed up cube shape for squan, then got an EO And CP skip. 32.6 
Wait, why is this an accomplishment? Cos 32 is near my PB lol


----------



## asacuber (Mar 31, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 1:18.29 5x5 pb single
> 
> redux + cross at 1:02
> 
> featuring the worst Z perm alg ever: R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 S' U2 S



R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2


----------



## biscuit (Mar 31, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 1:18.29 5x5 pb single
> 
> redux + cross at 1:02
> 
> featuring the worst Z perm alg ever: R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 S' U2 S



Cale, we really need to sit down and get you to learn some algs. Like what is this!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Cale S said:


> R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 S' U2 S



What is this i dont even

EDIT:

Average of 12: 12.87
1. 12.73 UR6+ DR3+ DL2+ UL3+ U1- R4- D1- L4- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R2- D0+ L4- ALL4+ DL UL 
2. 13.38 UR6+ DR1- DL2- UL1- U4+ R5- D1- L1+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R5- D3+ L2- ALL2+ DR 
3. 13.43 UR3+ DR2- DL2- UL1- U4- R6+ D3+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U4- R3- D4- L3- ALL3- UR DR 
4. 12.76 UR6+ DR3- DL2- UL3+ U3+ R3- D1- L5- ALL3+ y2 U3+ R5+ D1+ L2- ALL1- DL UL 
5. 12.64 UR3+ DR1- DL4+ UL3+ U5- R0+ D5- L5- ALL2+ y2 U4- R4+ D1- L3+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 
6. 12.02 UR3+ DR4- DL1- UL2+ U0+ R3- D5- L1+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R4+ D0+ L1+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
7. 13.29 UR2- DR5+ DL3+ UL2- U4+ R4- D4+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R4+ D6+ L1- ALL5+ 
8. (13.81) UR5+ DR3+ DL3+ UL5- U6+ R0+ D3- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R5+ D4+ L1- ALL5+ UR 
9. 12.91 UR5- DR4- DL6+ UL2+ U1- R5- D1- L4- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R6+ D2- L5- ALL2+ UR DR 
10. 12.69 UR2+ DR5+ DL0+ UL5+ U2- R4- D0+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R2- D0+ L3+ ALL5- UR 
11. 12.84 UR2+ DR1- DL2+ UL3+ U1+ R5+ D2- L1+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R4- D4+ L2- ALL6+ UR DR UL 
12. (11.05) UR0+ DR6+ DL3+ UL4+ U1- R1- D1- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R1+ D2- L5- ALL2+ DL UL


----------



## Torch (Mar 31, 2016)

9.57, (13.16), 9.41, (9.17), 12.06 = 10.35 ao5

Counting 12... 

EDIT since I don't want to double post: 1:04 feet single! LL was antisune+J perm with no AUFs.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 31, 2016)

2nd best PB ao12, not too happy about the counting 9's since they were pretty locky...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-31
avg of 12: 8.685

Time List:
1. (6.665) D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B' F2 L2 B' L U2 L2 U R' U2 
2. 8.652 L' D2 R U2 L U2 B2 F2 L' B2 R D' F2 R2 U R' F' U2 R2 D' 
3. (9.862) B2 D2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 R U' F' R2 B2 R F2 D' B L2 
4. 8.584 F2 R F2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 L D B2 D2 R' U' B' D2 B' D2 
5. 9.693 U' L2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B L D2 R B U L R F U' 
6. 9.402 D U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 B L R2 B' D B2 F R B2 L2 
7. 8.292 U2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 R U' F U2 R2 F L' D U B' R' 
8. 8.299 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D' F R U2 L F' R' D L U' F 
9. 8.584 R' F U2 R2 F' D' B L D' B L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
10. 8.160 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' U F2 U2 L B R' D2 L' D L2 D2 R2 U' 
11. 9.134 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L' U' B' L2 U B' L' U B2 
12. 8.053 F U' R' D2 R' D2 L B' R2 U L D2 L' U2 R' U2 D2 F2 D2 R2


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 31, 2016)

57.222 5x5 single

hand scramble, but it's 5x5, no one cares
wasn't filming, ill try to get one on cam soon


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 31, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> 57.222 5x5 single
> 
> hand scramble, but it's 5x5, no one cares
> wasn't filming, ill try to get one on cam soon



you finally sub 1'd


----------



## Cale S (Apr 1, 2016)

on cam skewb session, I'll upload the avg50

2.48 avg5
2.98 avg12
3.25 avg25
3.43 avg50
3.55 avg100 fail


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> on cam skewb session, I'll upload the avg50
> 
> 2.48 avg5
> 2.98 avg12
> ...



It's been 7 minutes. Where is the UPLOAD?!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 1, 2016)

Disappointing average, but I'm always really happy with 3/5 solves being sub-9 

Average: *9.11*

1. (8.12) B U' F2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F R' B' D' F2 D2 B L' U' 
2. 10.13 D B R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F D2 B' D2 L F U B2 L' R2 D' U' 
3. (12.26) L' B2 R' D2 B R U' D' R' F U F2 U D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 
4. 8.96 F2 U B' L2 B2 U D' F R' U' L F2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L B2 U2 L 
5. 8.23 U D2 B' D2 L' U F R' B' D' L2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 1, 2016)

19.76 OH ao12


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm getting a bit faster at SQ-1. PB Ao5 again by just a little bit. I'm now using a stickerless QiYi since my main (white) crapped out on me. I don't like the stickerless one nearly as much as a stickered one. I tend to drop this one a lot.

Average: *16.42*

25. 15.61 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(3, 0) 
26. 17.19 (4, -3)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3) 
27. (15.34) (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0) 
28. 16.47 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
29. (18.90) (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)

EDIT: PB single! (by just a bit)

*12.69 * (3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 1, 2016)

PB, but the second had an internal piece pop, the third had adjacent corner PLL parity and the last had diag corner PLL parity

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-1
avg of 5: 42.759

Time List:
1. 42.112 D2 Fw' U B D' B R F2 D2 Fw' D2 B2 U' Uw2 Fw' B' R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B F U' Fw Uw2 B D2 Fw' D Rw' Fw2 D L R' Fw2 B2 D' L B Rw' 
2. 42.751 Fw B2 Rw2 Fw' R2 U D B L U Uw F2 L' D2 Rw' R' B R D2 U Uw R D L' F' R' U2 F2 R Uw' Fw2 D Fw U Fw D2 Uw2 U' L Rw' 
3. (43.847) U2 B2 Fw2 F L2 F' L F2 R B2 Fw F2 R2 L2 D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw' Fw L2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 D' F' Fw L' D2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw' U' D2 F2 Rw F L R 
4. (41.551) L' U F' Rw U2 Rw2 F2 Rw F B R' D B Rw Fw2 D' U2 Uw2 R2 F2 L Rw Fw B2 D R2 B Uw Fw' L Uw' F' Rw' D Fw' Rw2 D Rw D' R' 
5. 43.414 B2 Rw' R' D2 Rw U' L2 U2 R B' U' D2 L U2 Uw' Rw' D F2 L Fw' R2 Uw F Rw2 B' L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw R Rw' U2 Rw' F2 Rw' D R Rw' L2


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2016)

Square-1 PBs avg 5, 12 and mean of 100. The QiYi helps a lot.

1/04/2016 8:16:57 PM - 1:28:09 AM

Mean: 34.442
Average: 34.383
Best time: 17.955
Median: 33.930
Worst time: 56.636
Standard deviation: 8.982

Best average of 5: 24.498
83-87 - (24.018) (26.689) 24.461 24.036 24.997

Best average of 12: 28.866
83-94 - 24.018 26.689 24.461 24.036 24.997 37.025 32.120 24.776 34.158 (49.103) 36.389 (21.401)


Spoiler



1. 55.751 (0,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (-2,1) /
2. 35.827 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,2) / (2,0) / (0,-4)
3. 47.607 (3,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-3)
4. 37.287 (-2,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,4) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (4,0)
5. 40.613 (-3,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,5) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-1,0)
6. 32.976 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,-4) / (0,-1)
7. 37.579 (4,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (-4,2)
8. 43.148 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,6)
9. 40.323 (1,3) / (5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,6) / (-2,3)
10. 24.049 (0,-4) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,3) / (1,-5) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (6,-4)
11. 31.889 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (0,-4) /
12. 18.477 (1,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (4,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1)
13. 33.086 (0,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (-2,4)
14. 49.347 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,3)
15. 47.008 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (6,3) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,2) /
16. 39.822 (1,0) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (6,0)
17. 46.416 (-3,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (4,0)
18. 45.919 (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-1)
19. 49.827 (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (-1,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (-4,2)
20. 27.590 (1,3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-3,0)
21. 28.121 (0,-4) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) /
22. 44.229 (0,5) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,3) / (-4,0) / (-2,0)
23. 31.520 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-1,3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-1) /
24. 18.277 (0,-4) / (1,-5) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
25. 47.947 (4,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0)
26. 26.666 (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,5) / (0,1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (-4,-4)
27. 29.501 (0,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (6,0)
28. 31.309 (4,3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-1)
29. 35.162 (1,0) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,4) / (6,0)
30. 47.834 (-3,2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,0) / (0,2) / (-2,0) / (0,-5)
31. 25.242 (1,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,6)
32. 24.123 (0,2) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,5) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (4,-4)
33. 24.813 (4,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (5,2) / (3,3) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (0,2) / (2,0)
34. 31.970 (1,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,3)
35. 29.504 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (2,2) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3)
36. 35.675 (1,3) / (-3,3) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-2)
37. 56.636 (-3,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-2,0)
38. 28.726 (0,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,2) / (0,-2)
39. 33.834 (3,-1) / (4,1) / (3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,2) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (6,0)
40. 47.786 (3,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,1) / (0,-4) /
41. 25.989 (1,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,4) / (-5,-4) / (-4,0) / (-1,0)
42. 24.431 (-5,0) / (2,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-4) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (-5,1) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (-2,2)
43. 48.975 (1,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,4) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,-4) / (-4,4)
44. 31.214 (4,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,1) / (1,0)
45. 27.175 (1,0) / (2,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,5) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,4)
46. 26.258 (4,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (6,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,6) / (-2,-1)
47. 34.832 (0,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,-4) / (-4,4) / (0,-2)
48. 27.832 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (5,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,-2)
49. 40.101 (0,-4) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,1) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,1) /
50. 36.780 (1,0) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,4) / (-4,4) / (-5,0)
51. 43.918 (-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (-1,-4) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (-4,0) / (3,0)
52. 28.968 (0,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (-2,0)
53. 40.090 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,0)
54. 21.386 (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,3)
55. 29.782 (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,6)
56. 35.304 (4,3) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (3,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,-4)
57. 40.500 (1,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (0,2)
58. 36.886 (1,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,-4)
59. 36.232 (4,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,-3) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (6,-2) / (-4,-3) / (-1,0)
60. 48.197 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (0,3) / (6,-4) / (0,-1)
61. 44.430 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (3,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-4) / (-2,0)
62. 27.260 (6,-1) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (2,3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-4,-2) / (0,-2)
63. 37.651 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0)
64. 40.693 (0,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,4) / (-2,-4)
65. 17.955 (1,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,-4) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (6,4) / (-5,-4) / (-2,0)
66. 24.224 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,-2) / (-4,0)
67. 26.989 (0,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-1,5) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (0,1) / (4,0) / (-3,0)
68. 41.030 (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,4)
69. 31.570 (4,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (0,1) / (-4,0) /
70. 48.754 (-5,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,2) /
71. 23.026 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (2,2) / (-2,1) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,4)
72. 29.700 (1,3) / (5,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-2) / (-5,0)
73. 26.815 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (-4,-1) / (-4,0)
74. 46.137 (1,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (0,6)
75. 34.596 (-3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (0,3) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,-2) /
76. 41.274 (0,2) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (-4,2) / (-3,0)
77. 30.037 (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,1)
78. 28.314 (1,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,4) / (-2,-2)
79. 34.027 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,3) / (0,-2) / (4,0) /
80. 37.033 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (4,-4) / (-4,4) / (0,4)
81. 21.757 (1,6) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) /
82. 45.204 (0,-4) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (0,2)
83. 24.018 (1,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (3,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-4)
84. 26.689 (1,3) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,-4) / (4,0)
85. 24.461 (0,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (0,4) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (0,-4) /
86. 24.036 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,-2) / (4,0) / (0,4)
87. 24.997 (0,5) / (1,4) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,1) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
88. 37.025 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (0,2) / (-3,-2) / (0,-4)
89. 32.120 (1,0) / (2,2) / (0,-3) / (1,4) / (5,-1) / (4,1) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,3) / (-1,-2) / (0,2) / (-2,5)
90. 24.776 (1,0) / (3,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,4) / (-2,0) /
91. 34.158 (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (-5,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0)
92. 49.103 (0,-4) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4)
93. 36.389 (0,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (5,2) / (4,1) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (6,-2) /
94. 21.401 (0,2) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (-2,4) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-1,0) / (6,0)
95. 39.353 (-5,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (1,4) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (4,0)
96. 30.437 (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,1) / (-1,2) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (6,1) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-3)
97. 38.836 (-2,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,1) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (0,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,-4) / (-1,2)
98. 38.630 (0,-4) / (-5,-5) / (2,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (6,0)
99. 20.313 (0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,2) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,1) / (-3,3) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0)
100. 30.718 (1,6) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (0,-4) / (5,2)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 1, 2016)

Today is a great day

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-1
avg of 12: 43.340

Time List:
1. 42.310 L Rw' R' Uw F L' Rw Uw' B' Rw' R2 Uw2 Rw' F2 U' Rw2 F R' F D2 L' U' R' Uw B' F2 Rw2 R2 F D U2 Fw' R' F D F L2 Rw R F' 
2. 44.616 F' Rw U' Fw2 Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 F Fw' U' R L U2 D' Rw B' R' U2 D' Uw L U2 B Fw2 R2 B2 D Fw2 R2 F' Uw' U' R2 D' Fw U R F2 U' 
3. 40.648 Fw' F R L' U2 Uw B2 F2 D Fw' Uw' Fw R2 Fw' U' Rw L D B' U' Uw' D L' B2 Fw' R2 F' Rw U' D2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 D2 Rw2 R L' U 
4. 45.455 Fw' D' R2 Rw Fw Rw2 U' Rw' R' F' Fw' L' F' D2 Rw' L R Uw2 D' Fw' L D Fw2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 U L' D Rw2 D2 F L R Fw2 D2 U L Fw' 
5. 41.848 Uw' D' R2 L F' B' Fw D' Uw F2 L2 D Rw B U2 Uw2 R2 D Fw' R B Uw2 U' F B' R L2 D' R2 D' L R Fw2 Rw' B F D2 R' Fw' R' 
6. 45.696 Fw' U' F2 Uw2 R' F2 B2 U' Rw B' L' R2 Rw U L' Fw2 U' F R2 Uw L' Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw L D Uw2 R Uw' F U' L U Uw' L Fw' L' U' 
7. (48.647) B L' B' F' R2 D' Fw' U D2 R U B' Uw R2 F2 Fw R L D F2 L B2 L2 B' F2 U B' R Fw F2 L Rw2 Fw2 F' U' Rw2 F2 B2 Rw2 F2 
8. 42.656 Rw L Uw' R L2 F Uw' D' Fw2 D2 Fw U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 U' L2 R' U2 Uw2 Rw L2 Fw R2 Fw F2 Uw' L' F' L2 Uw2 D U F' L' U L2 U' Uw2 Rw2 
9. (40.295) Fw2 Rw2 L D' Rw2 Fw2 F U2 F2 Uw D R F' Fw Rw' L R2 Fw L' Rw Fw' U' Rw B R' F' Rw F' Uw Fw2 Rw' B Rw Uw' U2 D B' F' Fw R2 
10. 42.104 D Fw' D F2 U F L2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw' U2 L2 F R' F2 U Uw B' U D2 R B R2 Rw F2 U' R Rw2 L2 D2 F Uw' L' D' Fw2 U' Rw2 F B2 
11. 45.231 U2 F' B2 R' F2 U2 Fw' U' F' Fw2 B2 U B2 Fw D2 L2 R' D' F D' F2 B' Uw D2 R Uw' U2 F' U D' F' R U' F' R' L B2 R' D L' 
12. 42.832 B2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 D2 R D' F2 Uw' D F2 Fw2 U2 B' L2 D2 L Uw D2 U B' L2 D2 B' F' U R Uw' D' R Fw' L2 F' R D2 R2 D2


----------



## Torch (Apr 1, 2016)

54.27 feet solve! 

y' z' U R' F
x' R U' R' U' L' U' R U' R' U 
L2 F' L' F
y U' R' U R
R U R' U' R U2 R2 F R F'
F' U2 F U F' U F U

39/54.27= 0.72 TPS

Also:
1:11 mo3
1:13 ao5
1:19 ao12


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 1, 2016)

palindromic 7x7 single: 6:14.416
also my 5th best so yay


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 1, 2016)

2x2 PB ao5 and 12, very good ao50 and 100!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-1
avg of 12: 2.466

Time List:
1. (1.460) F R' F U2 R' F R F2 U' 
2. 1.660 U F' U2 F' U R' F2 U' F' 
3. 2.130 R U2 R U F R U R' U' 
4. (3.710) F' U R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U 
5. 2.080 F U2 F' U2 F' U' R' F' U 
6. 2.810 U' R F' R2 F R U R2 F' 
7. 2.500 U R' F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U 
8. 2.710 U R' F2 U2 R U' F' R2 F' U' 
9. 2.830 F2 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R U' 
10. 2.340 U' F U2 F' R U F2 R' U' 
11. 2.720 U' R F2 R F' R F' U F U2 
12. 2.880 U F2 U' F R2 F R2 U' R

first 5 solves are a 1.957 ao5

2.76 ao50/ 2.84 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-1
avg of 100: 2.848

Time List:
1. (1.220) F R2 U' R F R2 U R U' 
2. 2.810 F U R U' R' U' F U R2 
3. 2.800 U R2 U' R U2 R U R2 F2 
4. 2.680 R2 F R2 U' F' U R2 F2 R' 
5. 2.860 R U R' F2 R U' R2 F R 
6. 2.360 U R2 F R2 F' R U' R U 
7. 3.300 U' R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 U' 
8. 2.500 U R2 F U2 F U F2 U R U2 
9. 2.900 F U F2 R' F U R' U R U' 
10. (4.690) U' R U R' U R' F' U2 R' 
11. (4.550) F2 U' F U2 F R' U R2 U2 
12. (1.900) R2 F' U2 F' R' U R2 F2 R' U' 
13. 2.650 F2 U2 F U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' 
14. 1.940 R' F2 R2 F' R2 F U R2 U' 
15. 3.380 F' R2 U2 R U F2 R U' R' 
16. 3.150 F' R F' R' F2 R U' R2 U' 
17. 2.810 R2 F' R' U' R2 U F' R' U' 
18. 3.660 F' R F2 R' U R' F' U' R 
19. 2.470 R U F' U F' U' R' F' U' 
20. 2.910 F R U' R' F2 U R F U2 
21. 3.650 U' F U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' 
22. 2.050 R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U R U' 
23. 2.430 U F2 U2 R U' R2 F' R U' 
24. 2.470 R' U R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 
25. 3.770 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F U R2 F2 
26. 3.020 F R2 U2 F' R F' U' F R2 
27. 3.180 F U R' F' U R2 F' R' U' 
28. 2.130 F' U' R F' U F U' F2 U2 
29. 3.020 F R F' R2 U F U2 R F' U' 
30. 2.460 R2 U R2 U F' U F' R U' 
31. 2.650 F U R' U F2 U F2 R U2 
32. 2.750 U F2 U2 R' F' U F' U' R2 
33. 2.690 F2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 R U' 
34. 3.690 R2 F' U' F2 U2 R F2 R2 U' 
35. 3.210 F U' F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
36. 3.190 R F U R F2 U' F U F2 U2 
37. (4.280) R F U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 
38. 3.000 F R' F U2 R U' F R U2 
39. 2.960 F2 U' R U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
40. 2.090 R U F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 U' 
41. 2.770 F U2 F U' R2 U2 F' U' R 
42. 3.710 F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R F' U 
43. 2.710 R2 U R2 U F' U' F2 R' F2 
44. 2.580 R' U2 F2 U F2 U R2 F' R' 
45. 1.900 R2 U' R' F' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 
46. 2.780 U R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U 
47. 2.960 U R U' R2 U R F2 U2 R 
48. 2.250 U F U2 R' F' R U F' U' 
49. (4.840+) F' U F2 U R' U F' R' F R2 U' 
50. 4.080 F' U2 R F' U2 R F' U' F' 
51. 2.550 U' R2 U' F R2 F U' F R2 
52. 2.180 F U' F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U' 
53. 2.590 U2 R' F2 R U2 F' R F2 R 
54. 3.310 R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F2 U' 
55. 2.690 R' F U' F' U' F R F2 R' 
56. 2.750 F2 U2 R F' R' U2 F2 R U' 
57. 2.180 F2 R' F U' F R2 U2 F' U' 
58. 3.090 R F' U2 R2 F R U2 F' U' 
59. 2.440 U' R2 U R' F2 R2 U' F' U' 
60. 2.800 U R2 U2 F2 U' F R' F R' 
61. 2.560 R' U F2 U' F R' F' R2 F R' 
62. 2.520 R F' U R F U2 R2 F' U2 
63. 4.270 U F R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U 
64. 2.830 U R2 U' F U2 F' R U R' U' 
65. 3.000 R U2 R' F R F R2 U' R2 
66. 2.970 U F U2 R2 F R' F2 U R U' 
67. 2.660 F' R F' U2 F R2 F R2 U2 
68. 2.430 U F' R U' F R2 F R' U' 
69. 3.440 U F' U R F U' R2 U R' 
70. 1.900 F2 U F' R' U2 R U' R2 U' 
71. 2.060 U F' U F U2 F' R U2 F' 
72. 3.930 R U2 F' R F R' F2 R2 U' 
73. 2.400 R F2 U R F U' R U' R' 
74. 3.590 R F' R U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' 
75. (1.460) F R' F U2 R' F R F2 U' 
76. (1.660) U F' U2 F' U R' F2 U' F' 
77. 2.130 R U2 R U F R U R' U' 
78. 3.710 F' U R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U 
79. 2.080 F U2 F' U2 F' U' R' F' U 
80. 2.810 U' R F' R2 F R U R2 F' 
81. 2.500 U R' F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U 
82. 2.710 U R' F2 U2 R U' F' R2 F' U' 
83. 2.830 F2 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R U' 
84. 2.340 U' F U2 F' R U F2 R' U' 
85. 2.720 U' R F2 R F' R F' U F U2 
86. 2.880 U F2 U' F R2 F R2 U' R 
87. (4.530) R' F' R2 U2 F' U F' U2 R 
88. 3.210 U R' F2 R2 F2 U' R' F U2 
89. 4.110 F R2 U' F2 U' F' U F2 R' 
90. 2.560 R2 U' R2 U R' F2 R U' R' 
91. 3.430 U' R2 F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U 
92. 2.910 U2 R' F R F R U2 R U 
93. 3.000 F2 U R2 U' F R2 U' R U' 
94. 3.710 R' F2 U' R' U2 F2 R U2 F' 
95. 2.770 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R' 
96. 2.360 R F R2 U2 F2 R' U F' U' 
97. (1.440) F' R2 U R' U' R U F' U' 
98. 2.930 U2 F' U F2 U' F' R2 U' R' 
99. 3.330 F U2 R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R' U2 
100. 2.810 U' R U2 R2 F R' F U' F2 U2


stackmat PB's,


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> palindromic 7x7 single: 6:14.41
> also my 5th best so yay



6:14.416?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> 6:14.416?



Yeah, I meant to say that but my mind defaulted to x:xx.xx format because reasons.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 1, 2016)

Reasons... 

Welp, that's pretty shweet.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 1, 2016)

3x3 PB's
Ao12: 13.628 
Ao50: 14.582 (Almost PB)
Ao100: 14.923

Also Sweet 12.72 Ao5

12.46, 12.94, 12.75, (15.18), (12.30)

E: 14.908 Ao100


----------



## sqAree (Apr 1, 2016)

3x3 pb ao100: 17.96, first sub18 yay. 

Also pb ao5 in there:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
avg of 5: 14.59

Time List:
1. 14.77 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 D2 R U' F D B D2 L2 R F' R2 
2. (22.60) D' R' D2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 R B2 L B F2 L F' U' L' D' B2 F2 
3. 14.69 R' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R F2 U B L' U F2 R2 U' 
4. (13.42) U' R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 R F' D' L U' L2 F' R' B2 L 
5. 14.31 F U' R' U2 R' F L' B L U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 B' R'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 1, 2016)

4x4, pretty good ao12, with 35.86 ao5. one of the 34's were double parity but had a solved white ceter and cross edge lol

39.17	F2 Uw L R' F' Rw' F' B2 L2 Rw F' Uw2 Rw B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' R2 Fw' R2 U' Uw2 Fw Rw2 U' R' B2 F U Rw' R L D' B2 F Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2
42.84	U' R' B D2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' F' L2 B2 Fw' U2 B D F2 B' D' R2 D2 B2 Fw2 L' B F' L' U F2 R U D2 B2 Fw2 U' L2 Fw' D2 Rw L'
40.17	R2 Uw' Rw2 D' U F2 B2 D2 F U Fw' D2 B2 Fw Uw2 U2 R' Uw' Rw' D L2 Rw2 Fw' L Fw' Uw R' Fw2 L2 B' Uw' R2 B2 Rw' R' F Fw2 Uw B Rw
36.05	L U2 Uw' Fw L U2 R Rw' Fw' D2 Fw Uw F2 Uw2 D' R' U2 L2 F2 B2 U R B2 L U2 Uw2 R U R L' D Fw Rw2 L2 Uw L F B U D
33.64	U Fw U2 Rw2 F2 Uw Fw L Uw' R Rw F2 B' Rw F' Uw' B R D2 L F2 D2 Rw' D Rw' D F2 U R Uw Fw2 R' B' D' L' Fw U Rw R D2
36.69	D2 R' Fw2 L R2 Rw U2 R' Uw U Fw2 F' L' B' Uw' Fw2 F D2 U' R' F B' Uw' L Rw2 Uw' D' Rw2 D2 F2 B' R2 D F2 L U' Rw' D2 F2 B2
39.30	R2 U' Uw D2 Rw2 F2 B' R2 Fw' U2 L' F' R2 D F2 Rw R L2 U2 L2 R2 Rw2 Fw' L F' R' Uw F' B' U' Rw U' B2 F Uw2 D B2 F' Rw2 R'
34.83	B Uw' U' F' Rw' L' U B' F2 R2 B' U Rw' U R' Uw' L Uw R' F' L2 B' Uw2 R2 L' D2 R2 Fw' L D2 B2 R2 B R D F Fw Rw2 U' R
36.53	F D B U Rw' D' B' U' R Uw' Fw' R2 Uw B L D2 L' F2 Uw2 B' U' Fw' L2 Fw2 U' R' Uw R' F L' F Rw2 Uw2 R2 L F Uw' D2 B U2
48.23	B L F2 D' Rw' B' L' R U2 D L' Uw2 Fw F' D Uw2 U2 R2 L Uw' Rw' F' Rw B' R' B2 F2 Fw2 L2 R' Fw D2 L' Rw Uw' L2 Uw2 U' R2 D
34.19	B Rw' R F' D L2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw' F2 L U2 Rw2 Uw' D2 B2 F' D Fw F Rw Fw2 Rw B' L Rw Uw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw' L U' F2
37.30	B2 D2 U' L' Uw2 R2 Rw U2 L' R' D2 U B' Fw Rw2 B Fw2 R' F2 R L' U2 Uw2 R2 L D2 B F U' Uw2 D R D2 U2 R2 D2 U Uw' L' Rw'


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 2, 2016)

I kinda forgot but... yesterday was my 1st forum-birthday!


----------



## sqAree (Apr 2, 2016)

1:09.63 4x4 single and 1:32.84 ao12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
avg of 12: 1:32.84

Time List:
1. 1:28.83 F Rw R' U' Uw2 F2 B' Uw' R D' Uw F' D' R2 D' B Rw L D' R2 U B R2 D F' L' R' Rw' F Uw' R Rw2 U' R Uw' U' R' B2 F' Fw2 
2. 1:24.11 Uw L Rw2 D2 U2 R2 L' D2 Rw' B D' Fw' R2 Uw' Rw' R U' Uw F Fw' Uw2 R F D2 L' Uw' R2 F' D Uw Rw' D F2 U2 D2 Uw' F' B D2 R 
3. 1:33.00 F2 R Uw U' Rw2 B' Rw F Rw2 L2 Uw2 Fw D R U' Rw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 F' B' Fw2 D2 L' D' F U' B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' F' R2 L2 D2 Uw' Fw' D2 Rw 
4. 1:40.39 R2 F L' B2 U2 R' Fw2 U' R2 Rw' Fw' Rw L2 Uw' B2 Fw' L B' F2 R2 L2 D' F R2 U2 D Rw' R2 D2 F Uw Fw' L2 Fw2 R D R U2 F' R' 
5. 1:38.95 L' B Uw F B' R' Fw R Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw' D' Rw U Uw' F Rw B2 L2 D2 F' R Rw' Uw2 F2 R2 Uw B' Rw' D' Rw2 L2 B2 Rw' R' B2 L' B2 L 
6. 1:28.75 F R2 Fw2 R' Fw2 R2 B2 Uw2 D' Rw F2 D' L D' F Uw2 U' D L R' Fw U L F Uw2 U' R' Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 R' D2 Rw' D' Rw' D2 Rw' F' B' 
7. 1:28.54 Fw2 U Rw2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 B' R Fw' Uw Fw2 L2 B' Uw2 B' Fw2 F U2 F2 R' Fw B2 U2 F U2 D' B' Rw2 U2 B2 Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 Uw R2 D' 
8. 1:39.17 R' L2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw2 D Rw Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 F2 D' R B R2 Rw' B F' D U' Fw Uw2 U' Rw D2 B L Fw2 F B' L' Rw F U' Rw D' F' Rw' 
9. (1:50.67) Fw R2 Fw' B2 F' D2 B2 F' Rw2 D' Uw' U2 F2 L2 D' Uw' Fw2 D Fw Rw F U' B2 R2 L' B2 F Uw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 L2 F2 Fw2 L Uw Rw R L' 
10. 1:37.52 Uw' L B2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 B' D F L2 Rw2 F' U L' U Uw L2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 R L D' L D2 Fw R2 D2 Fw' L Fw2 L F' R' Uw2 
11. (1:09.63) B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' R' Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 B D2 B D Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' B2 D2 Uw2 B2 L2 U' R' U2 R B F' D' Rw' Uw2 Rw' D2 F' R L D L2 
12. 1:29.06 F B Rw Fw Rw' R Fw Uw2 Rw Uw D2 F Rw2 D' U' F2 Uw2 L U2 Uw R' L2 B' U' Uw F Rw2 F2 Fw2 B' L2 Rw' R Fw Uw2 U' D2 Fw' R2 F2



Apparently with that my pb ao12 is better than my pb ao5.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 2, 2016)

62.xx 4x4 PB sniggle
75.xx avg5 PB
79.xx avg12 PB


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 2, 2016)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1461/events/4/rounds/2/results 5x5 AsRs by Seung Hyuk Nahm


----------



## kake123 (Apr 2, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1461/events/4/rounds/2/results 5x5 AsRs by Seung Hyuk Nahm



Wow just WOW.


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 2, 2016)

Finally a sub 16 ao100! I'm improving finally!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 11.31 - ll skip lol
worst: 21.18

mean of 3
current: 15.85 (σ = 1.12)
best: 13.30 (σ = 1.67)

avg of 5
current: 16.25 (σ = 0.76)
best: 14.34 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 12
current: 15.70 (σ = 1.06)
best: 14.77 (σ = 1.71)

avg of 50
current: 15.75 (σ = 1.69)
best: *15.57* (σ = 1.49)

avg of 100
current: 15.87 (σ = 1.47)
best: *15.87* (σ = 1.47)


----------



## mafergut (Apr 2, 2016)

sqAree said:


> 1:09.63 4x4 single and 1:32.84 ao12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! You keep staying ahead of me! But that cannot be. You must have an Ao5 in there that is better than the Ao12 [emoji2] 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JayT (Apr 2, 2016)

Finally got a sub-20 ao100 this week. I seem to be getting about 1 second faster every week at the moment. Although I doubt this will hold up for much longer. Time to start actually practicing look ahead.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 2, 2016)

10.687 single. Decided to not show the time while I'm solving, and here's my second best ever single. WHY FOR THE LIFE OF ME CAN I NOT BREAK MY PB?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 2, 2016)

36.75 4x4 single


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 2, 2016)

So this just happened
current avg 3/5 = 8.41​
*9.97*L B' R L B2 F' R2 B' L' F' U F2 B D2 F U2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R' D2 R' F'*12.66*D' L2 R' U L D L' B' U2 B' U B2 R2 F B' L B' L' D L2 U2 B' L D' F2*7.70*D L2 R2 B F' D' B L B F2 L D' F R2 F2 B U F L2 B' L D2 R B' L'*7.02*L' F B2 D' R' B' R2 B2 L' D2 F' U' L' U F2 U L' U F B2 U D' F' L R'*7.57*F' R F D' L2 F' U2 D2 L' U2 B L B2 U' R' F' U2 F2 D2 B2 L B' U R2 L
=8.41
Not counting as PB, because ttw

E: First average of 100 in a while


Spoiler: Ao 100: 10.50



Average of 100: 10.501. 9.97 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R' D' B U F' D2 U2 R' U' F' 
2. 9.82 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 U B R F2 R U' F' D B' F2 U2 L 
3. 9.79 L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' R B2 U' R2 F R' B F R' F R' 
4. 10.10 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R' F' U B D B2 R B2 R2 U 
5. 11.07 D' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D L' U2 F' D B2 D' B D' B' U2 
6. 11.55 B U2 F' U2 B U2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D B' F' L B2 F2 R 
7. 8.75 L B2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 F D2 U2 F' L' D2 L U F' 
8. 10.45 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F U2 L F R' F2 D2 F U2 R2 U' 
9. 11.31 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B' F2 L2 U' L' F D' U2 L F L F2 
10. (8.48) B2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 F D2 R B2 R2 F' D L' B2 L2 D' U' 
11. 10.85 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B D' R' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D U2 B2 
12. 10.98 F2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R' B L U F U F2 U' L' B' 
13. 11.35 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R' F L' B' L' U B L2 D' R' 
14. 8.83 R' L2 B R2 F U R F' D R B2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 
15. 10.42 D B L F2 R' B' D F B2 R L2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 
16. (12.18) U' F2 B' D2 L U2 F B' L' U F L2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 
17. 9.49 B D2 U2 B D2 B2 F D2 F' R' B L' D R' B' U B2 L' 
18. 12.07 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F' D2 U F2 U R D2 U' R2 B' 
19. 10.74 U2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 L B2 L' D2 F U' R' B2 L B F' R2 D' 
20. 10.21 R2 F L2 U2 F U2 B R2 B2 D2 R F2 D B' L B' D U R' D' 
21. (7.87) R2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B D' B R' U' F R D L2 F 
22. 11.10 B R2 L' D L2 B U2 R F B U' B2 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 D F2 D2 
23. 11.31 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' F' D B R' D L' B2 D' F 
24. 10.34 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L' U2 F' U B L R2 B2 F2 D2 
25. 9.74 D F2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U F R' F D2 F D2 L' U' B L2 R 
26. 10.40 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 D F D R' D U2 F L' R' U2 
27. 11.70 B2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F D' R' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' L' U' 
28. 10.03 D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 F' D F' D2 F' U' L B2 
29. (7.57) U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 F L F U' L R2 B2 D' L D' 
30. 10.40 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F L' R2 D' B L U' B F L 
31. 9.34 R' B2 R D F2 U2 R' U' F' R' B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 
32. 11.22 F' D2 U2 F R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R U' L' U R2 B L U' R' F 
33. 10.22 D2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F U2 F D' L' B L U B' 
34. 10.62 F' U2 F R2 B L2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 L R' F' R2 F2 D' R' B' F U 
35. 10.53 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 F' U2 B' R2 D L F U 
36. 11.12 U2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 D2 L D2 U' B' U2 L2 
37. (8.50) U' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F D2 L' D' F' R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 
38. 10.79 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R' B' F D' B' L' U2 R' 
39. 11.77 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U R2 B' R2 D2 B R' D B2 R2 D2 
40. (12.34) U2 B2 F' L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 D2 U' F2 R' D2 U L U' B R U 
41. (12.45) R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 R U' B D R' U2 R D F R2 
42. (7.92) L2 R2 B U2 B U2 B U2 L2 B' U R F' L2 U' R' B' U R D' 
43. 9.58 F' L2 B D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 R' F' L2 B' U' L F U2 B2 D 
44. 10.42 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L R2 F L U' B2 R' B L F D L 
45. 10.54 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F U' B' D' R' F U F U' L F2 
46. 10.93 F2 U R2 F' U2 B U' D L' U' B R2 F' D2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' 
47. 10.48 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F' L2 R U2 F' D' R F2 D2 R2 
48. 10.46 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R2 F' D2 R' D F2 U L2 B2 F 
49. 10.24 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U' R F2 D2 R2 U2 F U' L2 U' R2 
50. 10.96 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L B' D2 B' U' B' D R F' U 
51. 10.87 R U' F' L2 B' L B' D' F B2 R' D2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R L D2 
52. 10.74 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 R' F L F' D F R2 B D F2 
53. 11.14 D F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 R U' F2 R D2 R2 D F' L' B' U 
54. 10.18 L' D2 F R' F' B2 L2 U' D' B' L' F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 
55. 9.70 B2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U B D' F U2 R' U2 B L2 R U2 
56. 9.52 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U F R B' F2 U' L2 F 
57. 9.51 D R2 U F2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 F' U L2 B L' F' U2 B2 U2 R' 
58. 10.47 R2 B' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 R F2 L' D B U' B2 R' B' R' 
59. 9.71 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U R2 U R2 F2 L F D2 F2 R' B R' U' B' U' 
60. 9.89 L2 F' D2 B2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 R' U R' F2 L2 R F L' F2 
61. 8.91 B L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D' R2 B2 L D' B2 R U' F2 L' 
62. 9.06 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U F L D' U B2 R' B' U' R2 B' F2 
63. (12.61) D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U' L2 F R B R' B D L' F L2 F2 
64. 10.66 L' U L D B2 R' B U' F' U L2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D' 
65. 10.51 B' D2 B L2 F' R2 F R2 F U2 B' R U B U2 F2 U L' D2 R 
66. 11.59 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B F R2 U2 B' L' B' U' F' L2 B2 U2 B R U 
67. 8.85 L U' L2 U B U L F D B' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U' D2 B2 U 
68. 11.23 U2 R F2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 F2 D B U L2 R' B2 U' R2 F R2 
69. 10.45 D' F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' L F L2 B L F2 D' L D' 
70. 10.06 F D' R' U' D' L' F R L B' L F' B' L2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F 
71. 9.76 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 U F2 D B D2 R' F D2 L B 
72. 11.54 F L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 U2 B' L' D' L2 R B U' F2 D U B2 
73. 11.60 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 F' L' D F' D2 R F' U L R2 
74. 11.71 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 F R2 F' R2 U' F2 R' U B L' D2 R' D F' 
75. 11.71 U2 L U B' U L2 F R2 U F2 L' F2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 
76. 9.12 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F' L D2 U2 B' F' U' L U F' 
77. (12.48) R2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 R2 B' L B L2 U' R D' B2 R2 B 
78. 9.70 L2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B' U' B F2 D' R' D F' D' U' 
79. 9.17 U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U F' L2 D2 U' R D' F2 R' D2 B' 
80. 11.30 B' D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 F2 U2 L' B L2 F' U R F' U' F' 
81. 11.23 L' U' B' L' U2 B' D' F' U' F' B' U2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 
82. 11.25 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L B U2 B2 U' B' L' R' B' F2 
83. 11.17 B' R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U F2 R2 B' D B F' R D' U' 
84. 9.33 L F2 U2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' F L' D' U' L F' D' B' F 
85. 10.64 R D2 L U2 L U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 B F2 U B D2 R B2 F R2 
86. 10.82 D2 R' B L' D R' U' B' L' F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 
87. 10.82 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L B' L' U2 R D U R' B2 
88. 12.05 B2 L2 F U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 L F D2 F2 D' F' D' F R2 U' 
89. 10.29 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F' U L' B U' R' U' F2 L B 
90. 10.56 U L U B L' F B2 L D' R' F' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B 
91. 9.06 U F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B' R D2 U' R D L' R2 B2 R' 
92. 9.86 D' L2 U2 B' U D B' R' B' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 
93. 10.98 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B U' F' L R B2 U B2 L F2 
94. 10.75 U R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D' B2 R' D2 F U' B' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' 
95. 11.51 L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 F U B' L F L2 D B2 D 
96. 10.98 D2 B F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 F' L F' R2 D L2 U B2 F' D2 U2 
97. 10.18 D2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' L R D' B D2 R U F2 
98. 9.63 R2 B U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 F' L2 D' R D2 L2 U' F' L2 B' L' U2 
99. 11.65 F2 R2 U' R2 D' U' B2 R2 U' B2 D F' D R B' R D' B' R2 U R 
100. 11.52 F' D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 U B2 D R' B L B R' D2 R


stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.57
worst time: 12.61


current mo3: 10.93 (σ = 1.13)
best mo3: 9.10 (σ = 1.43)


current avg5: 10.89 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 9.55 (σ = 0.44)


current avg12: 10.63 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 9.92 (σ = 0.52)


current avg50: 10.55 (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: 10.35 (σ = 0.80)


current avg100: 10.50 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 10.50 (σ = 0.82)


session avg: 10.50 (σ = 0.82)
session mean: 10.47
Average of 100: 10.50


----------



## Berd (Apr 2, 2016)

1:50.15 Square 2 single!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 2, 2016)

10.87 ao50 lel
Oh yeah, I touched a cube today.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 2, 2016)

4x4 PBs
single 30.02 (link to vid)
avg 5 36.98: 35.25, (47.17), 37.93, 37.76, (35.13)
avg12 39.50 (am pretty sure all pbs if not oh well calling them pbs regardless)

37.93, 37.76, 35.13, 38.39, 41.89, 40.61, (52.02), (32.88), 41.91, 43.80, 39.21, 38.32


----------



## sqAree (Apr 2, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Wow! You keep staying ahead of me! But that cannot be. You must have an Ao5 in there that is better than the Ao12 [emoji2]
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



I thought so, but apparently I have not. The ao5s are:
33.59
33.57
33.57
35.62
35.62
35.15
35.08
35.25,
and the ao12 is 32.83 (add one minute to all times).


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 2, 2016)

1:39.693 5x5 PB single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2016)

6x6 pb mo3 with pb single

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
mean of 3: 2:22.231

Time List:
1. 2:06.486 L2 Uw Rw Lw' 3Uw2 Uw2 L2 R' 3Rw Dw F2 D' F Fw Rw 3Fw' D' Dw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Dw Fw2 L' F2 D2 3Fw Uw2 U2 3Rw Bw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 L Uw' Bw D 3Uw 3Rw F B' Fw Bw2 Dw Fw Bw' Uw Fw F' D' 3Uw2 F2 Lw L2 F Uw F' L Rw' F' D Fw D' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw' U Rw' 3Rw 3Fw' L U Dw Uw' R' Fw2 F Bw2 
2. 2:32.813 D Dw L2 B Rw Lw' Dw2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 B Rw2 3Fw' Lw L U2 F' D2 Bw2 U Dw2 3Fw2 B2 3Rw' B' Fw U Fw2 F' Lw' Fw 3Rw B' F2 Uw F' 3Rw2 Bw' Uw2 B2 3Fw2 R' 3Fw B2 Dw L' Uw' U' Rw2 F U' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw' B' D' B2 D' F2 Uw R' B' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 3Rw' Fw' Lw2 3Rw Fw Rw Fw2 3Rw' U2 3Uw L' F2 Uw2 
3. 2:27.395 D' F' 3Rw' R2 3Uw L2 Uw2 U' Fw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw L 3Fw' Bw2 Uw' L' B2 L Bw' Rw2 D2 Uw' 3Rw' U Uw Rw' L' U2 L F D 3Rw Rw Bw Rw2 D F2 R2 L' 3Uw2 R2 L' 3Rw' Lw F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 F2 L2 B' Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 R' Bw' Rw' L U F2 Fw' 3Rw' B' Lw2 Dw Uw 3Fw Fw2 D Rw2 Lw2 B Bw2 F Dw 3Fw D2


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 2, 2016)

first sub20 of mai life 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
single: 19.96

Time List:
1. 19.96 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 D' U2 F' D2 L' B2 D' F R' B2 R' D'
lbl + 4ll with a pll skip YUS! Redeemed myself after not getting 17.13 on an earlier scramble which was fullstep instead i got 20.44  but yeh this is pretty good!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 2, 2016)

6x6: 2:24.15 pb ao12, 2:26.70 pb ao12, 2:32.20 ao50 pb wheee

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
avg of 12: 2:26.705

Time List:
1. (2:06.486) L2 Uw Rw Lw' 3Uw2 Uw2 L2 R' 3Rw Dw F2 D' F Fw Rw 3Fw' D' Dw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Dw Fw2 L' F2 D2 3Fw Uw2 U2 3Rw Bw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 L Uw' Bw D 3Uw 3Rw F B' Fw Bw2 Dw Fw Bw' Uw Fw F' D' 3Uw2 F2 Lw L2 F Uw F' L Rw' F' D Fw D' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw' U Rw' 3Rw 3Fw' L U Dw Uw' R' Fw2 F Bw2 
2. 2:32.813 D Dw L2 B Rw Lw' Dw2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 B Rw2 3Fw' Lw L U2 F' D2 Bw2 U Dw2 3Fw2 B2 3Rw' B' Fw U Fw2 F' Lw' Fw 3Rw B' F2 Uw F' 3Rw2 Bw' Uw2 B2 3Fw2 R' 3Fw B2 Dw L' Uw' U' Rw2 F U' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw' B' D' B2 D' F2 Uw R' B' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 3Rw' Fw' Lw2 3Rw Fw Rw Fw2 3Rw' U2 3Uw L' F2 Uw2 
3. 2:27.395 D' F' 3Rw' R2 3Uw L2 Uw2 U' Fw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw L 3Fw' Bw2 Uw' L' B2 L Bw' Rw2 D2 Uw' 3Rw' U Uw Rw' L' U2 L F D 3Rw Rw Bw Rw2 D F2 R2 L' 3Uw2 R2 L' 3Rw' Lw F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 F2 L2 B' Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 R' Bw' Rw' L U F2 Fw' 3Rw' B' Lw2 Dw Uw 3Fw Fw2 D Rw2 Lw2 B Bw2 F Dw 3Fw D2 
4. (2:40.846) L' Lw Rw' R' Fw' U Rw2 L Dw2 L F' 3Fw2 Bw' Rw' F2 3Rw F R' F2 B D Lw' Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw U' Bw' B 3Rw 3Uw2 R2 Bw Dw B' L D2 3Fw Bw' Rw D2 Uw2 Fw' B' Rw' B Uw L' U Uw' Lw' Uw D 3Uw2 Fw' Dw Uw' B U R2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw' Dw L' R2 Bw' B' Uw2 D' Bw2 F Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' R2 Fw' 
5. 2:21.642 B Uw' L2 Fw2 Dw' Fw Uw' U2 3Fw' R 3Rw' B U2 F2 Bw2 Uw' D 3Rw2 Dw F B' 3Fw' D2 Rw Uw' F' 3Rw L Fw2 Dw 3Uw R' Lw' Fw2 F2 L' 3Uw B2 Uw' F 3Uw' L2 Dw2 U' Rw 3Fw' R' Bw' F2 B2 L' Dw' 3Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 L D' Dw2 Uw' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw R' 3Fw2 3Rw F2 B2 D' Bw U2 3Fw2 Bw2 L' 3Fw B2 R' L 3Fw Rw 
6. 2:30.931 3Fw Dw' U' Bw2 L' 3Fw Bw' Uw Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 L2 F Dw2 Rw' 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw 3Rw 3Fw2 Lw' Bw Dw2 Uw' B2 Fw' F Dw2 Rw R2 U L' Uw 3Rw' R B2 R' Rw' Bw2 L2 F D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 Rw' Uw' F' B' Rw F2 Rw' R' 3Rw F2 B' Uw' B' L Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 L' 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw2 U2 Lw Dw B' 3Uw' Fw' Lw Rw2 3Rw' 
7. 2:25.084 Rw Uw Fw2 3Uw' R' L' D2 U2 Dw' Lw' 3Rw B' D L Dw' Fw 3Rw Lw Fw' L F2 3Fw2 Rw' Bw2 F' R Bw' Uw2 3Fw2 U Uw L U' Dw' B2 3Uw Dw Bw Fw Dw 3Fw' Bw' D U2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw2 R2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 F R' Lw Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' Lw' R2 D' U' Uw Fw2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 U Uw' L' D' 3Uw F2 B2 Rw2 Dw' B L' 
8. 2:19.816 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 3Rw' F' D 3Fw 3Uw Dw B L2 Uw U Dw' Lw' U 3Uw2 R Fw D2 Lw' Dw' Uw D2 F2 D R' 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 R2 3Fw2 U' Fw Lw Bw Fw' R' L2 U' Fw' R D2 R' 3Uw2 3Rw2 D' Uw' L' R2 D2 Fw2 3Fw D2 Dw' Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw Fw2 D R 3Fw' D' L2 Uw2 D2 Bw 3Rw 3Uw' Rw 3Fw' F2 Lw2 F' 3Uw2 Uw' R 3Uw2 Dw' 
9. 2:28.096 Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Lw' 3Rw 3Fw' R 3Fw2 F' 3Rw' L Fw2 F U' Fw Uw2 3Rw' Fw 3Uw L Uw' Fw' L' 3Uw' B' R Fw U2 Uw' L2 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw' Bw' Lw' 3Rw' B2 F' 3Uw2 L' Lw' D L' Rw Fw' Uw 3Rw' Rw' Lw' L Bw' R2 L' D2 F2 Bw' 3Uw' F' Rw2 Bw2 L 3Uw' 3Rw Uw2 L2 3Rw U2 L' Rw 3Rw2 R' U' D' Rw' U2 D' 3Uw2 R 
10. 2:26.304 F2 3Rw D' B U L' U L2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 3Rw' D Uw2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' U' Uw B2 R' B Fw Rw' B' 3Fw2 3Rw2 L2 F2 3Uw2 F L' R' 3Rw' 3Fw' L R' Bw2 Lw2 3Uw' Lw D2 R' 3Fw' Bw' Uw2 R2 3Fw2 U2 Fw R2 U Uw2 Lw2 U 3Uw' Bw F Dw' 3Uw' Fw2 3Uw' B2 Fw' Lw' R2 Dw Uw' L' Lw 3Uw2 Fw Bw2 L 3Fw Lw' L2 3Rw2 U 3Uw2 
11. 2:21.090 F2 U2 3Rw' Uw R 3Fw2 3Rw L 3Uw2 R2 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Fw Uw R' Uw U 3Fw' Dw L 3Rw U2 Bw' F U D' F' 3Fw' Fw2 B2 Lw' U Bw2 Rw 3Rw2 D2 Fw 3Rw2 Rw' Bw Uw' F Fw' B2 Lw U' Lw' D2 U2 Rw' 3Fw B' L' Bw' 3Fw' U' Rw' Fw L2 Uw R2 D' Rw2 3Fw2 Bw 3Uw Bw U D' R B' Rw R2 D Uw2 B2 Uw' R L 
12. 2:33.881 U2 Rw F2 Fw' Uw2 3Rw' Rw Bw' 3Rw' Uw' L2 R2 U B 3Rw Rw2 D' Bw2 3Uw' D Lw Fw' 3Uw' Uw U2 3Fw Dw Rw2 Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw F' Uw2 D 3Uw 3Fw F' B' Fw2 D B' Bw' U' 3Fw F L Fw U' Lw2 D2 F 3Uw' R Uw' R2 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw L' Bw' Fw2 Dw' B Dw Lw2 3Rw Rw 3Uw2 Dw 3Rw D' Lw2 3Fw Rw2 Uw Lw2 3Rw' F


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 2, 2016)

7x7 PB single: 5:35.42. It's been a 5:43 since a few days after I got my Aofu, so this was really cool.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 7x7 PB single: 5:35.42. It's been a 5:43 since a few days after I got my Aofu, so this was really cool.


Niceeeee! You are now significantly faster than me


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 3, 2016)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1442/events 
african records for pyra and skewb


----------



## Torch (Apr 3, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Niceeeee! You are now significantly faster than me



My 7x7 is coming on Monday, then we'll see...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 3, 2016)

Torch said:


> My 7x7 is coming on Monday, then we'll see...


I need to buy an AoFu at some point. I was ~30 seconds faster on Jacob's AoFu compared to my Shengshou. I just bought a AoShi 6x6 though, so I'm holding off on a 7x7 for now.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 3, 2016)

Made an awesome method out of an April Fools Day video.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2016)

I can hold a cube again


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 3, 2016)

Counting official 1.9 in pyra. Average was only 2.78 but still first counting 1 is cool.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 3, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> Counting official 1.9 in pyra. Average was only 2.78 but still first counting 1 is cool.



"only 2.78"

also, this was unexpected:
2x2 PB avg5: 2.90, (0.92), 2.54, (4.53), 1.86 = 2.43
so yeah I also got a counting 1. unofficial, but yeah.


Spoiler



U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F R F' (2.90)
x' z
L U L2
R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F'

U' F U2 F' R (0.92)
z y
U R U2 R'
U
[yeah I know it's an optimal scramble on a 5mover, but let's be honest I would've seen that solution anyway]

U F U2 F U2 F' U R U' (2.52)
z'
L' U' L' U L U'
z U' R U R' U' R' F R F'

F2 R' F' U F2 R2 F' U (4.53)
i honestly have no idea

U F2 U2 F' R2 F U R' (1.86)
z
R U' R'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U2


----------



## sqAree (Apr 3, 2016)

Pbs.

3x3: 17.93 ao100, 15.99 ao12(!)
4x4: 1:31.57 ao5
Mega: 2:25.42 single, 2:46.96 ao5


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 3, 2016)

Not bad after a break from megaminx

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
avg of 12: 1:08.897

Time List:
1. 1:10.782 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
2. 1:08.880 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
3. 1:04.591 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
4. 1:09.625 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
5. (1:12.919) R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
6. 1:11.647 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
7. 1:09.295 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
8. (1:01.951) R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
9. 1:08.696 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
10. 1:09.992  R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
11. 1:08.743 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
12. 1:06.719 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I can hold a cube again


Where did you go?!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 3, 2016)

First 5 solves are a 17.27 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
avg of 12: 19.393

Time List:
1. (14.959) U2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 F L D2 F' D R' D' B' D' L2 R2 
2. 16.408 F' U L' F D' F' U2 R U F' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B' 
3. 16.544 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 F' R F' R' D' F' L U R U' B' 
4. 20.224 B' U' B R F R L' B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R 
5. 18.856 F2 B' L' F' D B2 U R L2 F L2 D2 F2 B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 L 
6. 19.831 U R' U B D R' L D2 R' U F' R2 B R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F D2 
7. (22.568) L2 D B2 D F2 D B2 U2 L2 U L' U2 F' D' L2 R2 U F' L' B' 
8. 22.280 B D2 R B2 L2 F U2 L' F U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 R' 
9. 21.520 R2 F U F U2 D' L B' R L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 B2 D2 L' U 
10. 19.360 U' B2 R D2 F2 L B2 R' F2 D2 U F2 D' L D' L' B D R' 
11. 18.792 L' B U' D2 F2 L U D2 B' D2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 R' L2 U2 L' B2 
12. 20.111 R' B D2 R2 F L2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' R' F L' F2 D L B


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2016)

8:42 2-7 relay PB
slow 2-5, ok 6 and 7, sub 8:20 is easily possible


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> Where did you go?!



Not where I went. What I did. 
Injured my left ring finger and I couldn't hold a cube for a good 5 days.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2016)

whee, finally sub30

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
single: 29.531

Time List:
1. 29.531 F2 B' Uw2 L2 R2 B' D2 Rw L' B Uw B' Uw2 R Rw D' L Fw B2 U' D2 Uw' B' Fw R L Rw F Rw' B2 F Uw' Rw2 L B Fw2 L2 R' Rw2 Fw2

on cam, no parity :tu hilarious reaction


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> whee, finally sub30
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
> single: 29.531
> ...



Awesome! Even though I don't understand German, that reaction was pretty funny.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Awesome! Even though I don't understand German, that reaction was pretty funny.



Thanks! What I said roughly translates to "call me god" xD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2016)

woohoo 7th sub6, PLL skip, unfornately I can't reconstruct it 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
single: 5.827

Time List:
1. 5.827 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 L F L' U' L2 R2 B2 R2


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 3, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.64
1. 9.95 
2. 8.72 
3. 9.84 
4. 10.18 
5. (12.05) 
6. (8.13) 
7. 8.85 
8. 9.65 
9. 8.91 
10. 11.46 
11. 10.46 
12. 8.34 

Counting 11 :C


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 3, 2016)

5x5x5 - 1:47.87 ao50, 1:50.44 ao100. 

Feels good to have finally broke those PB's, 1:51 and 1:52 (which is what they were) felt pretty slow... Reckon I should be able to roll into sub-1:50 pretty soon


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2016)

lol OH fullstep single:

1. 11.703 F2 D B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' R U' B L' U R2 B' L2 D' F'

y'
B' U' R' D' //xcross
U' L' U L //2nd pair
U' R' U R// 3rd pair
y2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R// 4th pair, finished f2l at 4.3 lel
crappy oll + y perm = not the best end time, 20 move f2l is quite nice tho


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 3, 2016)

First ever sub-15 single: 14.91. Finished f2l in only 6 seconds, which is less than half the time it usually takes me. Could easily have been 12-13 seconds, but had a dot OLL case (I use 2-look) and got excited on the PLL and messed up a bit.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 3, 2016)

Evan Liu 4.61 clock single NAR
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1442&cat=7&rnd=1

my accomplishment: tried my Thunderclap again and got like 12 sub-10's today


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 4, 2016)

anyone remember randomno? well today he made it into the top 10 in the world for sq-1 average, congrats!

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1442&cat=12&rnd=2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Evan Liu 4.61 clock single NAR
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1442&cat=7&rnd=1
> 
> my accomplishment: tried my Thunderclap again and got like 12 sub-10's today



Thunderclap is a legend.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 4, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Thunderclap is a legend.



im sure you'll love the new thunderclap 2x2 then


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 4, 2016)

D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 B' L2 R' D B' R B D' F U F'
8.92 
Cross was easy!
Awesome solve a bit over a second off PB though.

Cross + F2L 1: z2 y U' L D L'
F2L 2: y' U' L' U L R U' R'
F2L 3: U2 L' U' L U' y' L' U L
F2L 4: U2 y L' U L
OLL: U Rw' U2 R U R' U Rw
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

46 moves
5.15 Turns per second


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> im sure you'll love the new thunderclap 2x2 then



where?!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 4, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> where?!



pls its been posted on cf


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 4, 2016)

That's the QiYi Cavs.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> anyone remember randomno? well today he made it into the top 10 in the world for sq-1 average, congrats!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1442&cat=12&rnd=2



Damn that's awesome! Also 5x5 ER single by Rob Yau!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 4, 2016)

4x4 PB FINALLY!
46.03 OLL PARITY BUT FORCED OLL SKIP


----------



## RhysC (Apr 4, 2016)

11.51 sq1 single + 18.85 avg5, both pbs


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2016)

Megaminx

1:04.18 PB avg12
1:09.45 PB avg100

The avg100 should've been like 1:07, epic failed the last 20 solves. There were quite a number of sub 1:05 avg5s, the best one being 1:03.54. There were 7 sub 1 singles in the whole session


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 4, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Megaminx
> 
> 1:04.18 PB avg12
> 1:09.45 PB avg100
> ...



GJ I'll have to catch up in June


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 4, 2016)

2:05.90 6x6 single, PLL parity.


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 4, 2016)

pyra	single	2.322
oh	ao5 26.447
3x3	single	10.519
3x3	mo3 11.276
3x3	ao5 11.958
3x3	ao12 13.613
3x3	ao50 14.365
3x3	ao100 14.885
2gen	ao5 5.3
2gen	ao12 5.495
2gen	ao50 6.362
2gen	ao100 6.661
2-4	mo3 1:54.211
2-4	single	1:37.149	4x4 around 1:00
4x4	mo3 1:08.925	
4x4	ao5 1:14.711	np/dp/np
4x4	single	1:02.291
4x4	ao12 1:18.177
2x2	ao1000	4.076
and pb for most pbs at one day

20 pbs, what happened?



Spoiler



2-4=2x2-4x4 relay, 2x2+3x3+4x4
2gen=RU 2-generator
oh=3x3 oh


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2016)

53.33 megaminx PB single


----------



## RandomDude (Apr 4, 2016)

um wat

pb avg5 by over second 

Generated by DCTimer on 2016-04-04
Average: 8.203 (σ = 0.78)
Best time: 7.021
Worst time: 11.353
Individual times: 
1. (7.021) (0,2) / (4,4) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-5) / (0,-2) / (6,-4)
2. 8.455 (0,2) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-5) / 
3. 9.019 (-5,3) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-1) / 
4. (11.353) (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (6,0)
5. 7.136 (1,0) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (6,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) /

previous pb was 9.30


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 4, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> um wat
> 
> pb avg5 by over second
> 
> ...



gogogogo UWR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 4, 2016)

6x6: 2:23 PB ao5
2:24 PB ao12

Mega: some nice results
52 single
56.1 ao5
58.2 ao12
59.6 mo30

Looking forward to get 1st at my next comp on Saturday, I never got 1st in Megaminx, but Lucas isn't there


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 4, 2016)

Brand new thunderclap: 
Generated by DCTimer on 2016-04-04
Average: 8.718 (σ = 0.33)
Best time: 7.686
Worst time: 14.519
Individual times: 
1. 8.257 U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U L' B U L2 B2 F2 L U' B R2 
2. 9.052 F' R2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 R D' B U' B2 R' U' L B2 D 
3. (7.686) B' D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L' F2 U2 L B D' U2 R' 
4. 8.844 D2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 F' D2 F' L2 D F' U2 L D' U' R D' F D F' 
5. (14.519) L2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B' R B2 D' F' U' F2 L U2 B L' 

Pb I think, and no skips


----------



## mrtomas (Apr 4, 2016)

9.27 official average! sub9 fail ,but still very happy


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 4, 2016)

5x5x5 - 1:49.27 ao100

sub-1:50! another milestone broken. at this rate i might be actually decent at events by the time i'm 30


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 4, 2016)

What the heck...
PB by .1, and using a new thunderclap
Scramble: B' D2 R' L2 D B2 U2 F U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2

y // inspection
R D F' D2 // cross (4/4)
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L pair 1 (8/12)
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L pair 2 (8/20)
U R U R' U2 L' U' L // F2L pair 3 (8/28)
U R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L pair 4 (8/36)
R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // OLL (10/46)
// PLL (0/46)

Time: 6.739
46 moves in 6.739 seconds=6.83 tps
And yes all the pairs were 8 moves



E: YES FINALLY


Spoiler: 9.963 ao 100



Generated by DCTimer on 2016-04-04
Average: 9.963 (σ = 0.98)
Best time: 6.739
Worst time: 14.519
Individual times: 
1. 9.031 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 B' U B2 L' R' B2 D L2 D' L2 
2. 9.474 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R B2 D2 B' D' B' U L2 B' F2 L2 B' 
3. 8.792 L' F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 L D2 U R2 B L' D' U L R2 F2 
4. 10.754 F R2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F' U' R' D B U' F' R F2 R2 
5. (6.920) L2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 U2 F2 L' D B2 R2 B' F2 L R2 D R 
6. 9.567 R B2 U' L' F U' L2 U D' R B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 F' L2 
7. 8.885 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B U2 L2 F D2 R2 D' L' R2 F' R U2 F' D2 U2 
8. 9.811 B R2 F2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 B L' F R' B' L D R F2 D' F' 
9. 10.765 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R' B F2 L' B L U R U2 B' 
10. 11.286 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 L F D B' F' D B' D2 F' 
11. 9.928 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 L F D2 R2 B2 U R B2 R' F' 
12. 9.490 R2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R' B F2 L2 U' B' D R' F' L D2 R2 
13. 8.806 L F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B' L2 F R D L F' R2 
14. 10.966 F2 U2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 U L R2 U2 F R' B D2 B2 D' 
15. 9.693 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D U2 L2 B2 U' F R' B' R D B' L B' D' U' 
16. 8.925 D' B2 R2 D B2 U B2 D F2 U' F U L2 F' U R' U' B' L D2 
17. 10.598 B D2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F L2 F U F R2 F' U L U R U 
18. 8.405 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B F2 U L B2 L D2 U2 
19. 10.606 F2 D R2 B D B2 D' F' U2 L' D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 
20. (7.739) U F' B2 R' U' F U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F U2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 
21. 10.569 U2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L B U F2 R' D L2 D' L' U2 
22. 10.524 B2 D2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 R D B' R2 B' L2 D2 B' R D L' 
23. 8.257 U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U L' B U L2 B2 F2 L U' B R2 
24. 9.052 F' R2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 R D' B U' B2 R' U' L B2 D 
25. (7.686) B' D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L' F2 U2 L B D' U2 R' 
26. 8.844 D2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 F' D2 F' L2 D F' U2 L D' U' R D' F D F' 
27. (14.519) L2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B' R B2 D' F' U' F2 L U2 B L' 
28. 10.691 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L U R2 D L2 R' U' B' D2 U' F' 
29. 10.733 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D U B2 F2 U B' L F' D' R U B R' D R' 
30. 10.015 F' B R B' R D' R B U L' U' L2 U D2 R2 U F2 U' 
31. 9.373 B D2 F2 L2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 F L R' U' B L' U2 F' U2 F U2 
32. 11.651 B2 D2 U2 L D2 L2 R B2 D2 L D2 B' D2 R' B D' L2 U R' B' F2 
33. 10.620 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 L B2 D' R2 F D2 L U B' F D R 
34. 12.496 B2 U' B' D2 R' U R2 B' L U R L2 F2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 L B2 U2 
35. 9.955 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 D2 F R' B2 D U' B F' D' F2 R' U' 
36. 9.175 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R' F L2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 L' U 
37. 9.651 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 D' B R B' R2 D U2 F' L' 
38. 11.313 F2 D2 B F U2 F' R2 D2 L' U L2 B D' L B' F D2 R' 
39. 10.052 F2 L2 U' B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 F2 D F' L U F' L2 D' U2 F D U 
40. 10.615 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F R B R' B2 D L2 B2 D 
41. 10.453 L' U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 F U' R' D' R' U2 R B F R' 
42. 11.355 L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F' R2 D' B2 D' F' R D R U 
43. 9.739 B' U' B' L U F B2 L' F U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 
44. 8.914 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 L B2 R' D' F2 R2 B' R' F2 R U2 L U' 
45. 7.817 L2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 F U' F' L2 B U' F2 L R2 U2 R2 
46. 10.531 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 R' D' R2 U2 F2 L B' R' D U 
47. 10.336 B L U' B' U D' F L B' U2 R' B2 L' U2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 
48. 12.577 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U L' B D' F' D' U B R' D2 R2 
49. 9.106 B2 R U2 R' U2 B2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' F' L D' L2 F' U' R2 
50. 10.289 L U2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' R F2 U L U2 B2 D2 B2 R' L' B2 D2 L 
51. (12.709) D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R' U' B' L F U L' R' B U F 
52. 9.280 R' U F' U B' R' F' L' F' D B2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B L2 B D2 
53. 8.761 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' U' R B' F2 R F D R' 
54. 10.812 L' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 U F2 L' F L F' L2 U2 R2 
55. 9.036 U' D B U' F' D' F' R' U' L U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B D2 B' 
56. 11.207 F2 D2 B D' L B' U F' R B' D2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 
57. 8.519 D2 B R2 D L B L2 F' U R L2 B' D2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 B2 
58. 8.282 L2 F U2 F L2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U F' D F2 R F D2 U' 
59. 10.261 F2 B2 R D B L' U' F B R B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F R2 B' U2 
60. (13.581) U' L2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D R2 B R' U B2 L U' B' F L' U' 
61. 8.201 B2 R2 D R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 B D' F R D2 F2 U2 R' D U 
62. 9.540 L D2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 L F2 L U F L2 D2 U R' D R' U2 
63. 10.526 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B' R' F2 L D' B' D2 L D' F2 D 
64. 11.086 F' R F B' D2 L B U D B2 U2 L U2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 
65. 10.975 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' R' U B F' D' R F U L F 
66. 8.712 D2 F' U B2 R L2 U2 B D R L U D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' 
67. 9.504 U R2 U R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L F' D L2 F' D2 B' U' B' F2 
68. 10.061 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U L2 U F2 U2 R U F' U F D' F U B 
69. 10.247 F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B R' B' U' R B2 U F R2 D2 U 
70. 10.892 D2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 F L D' U2 F D2 R F' U 
71. 7.917 F2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F L F' U' L U B' L' U' F' 
72. 8.394 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F' U2 B' F L' B2 D' F D2 R' 
73. 11.396 F' U2 L2 R2 B L2 U2 F' R2 B R U' L2 B2 L U' L D F 
74. 10.524 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 D' F L2 F' L2 U2 F U L 
75. (6.739) B' D2 R' L2 D B2 U2 F U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 
76. 8.843 F B U2 R2 L D' F' U2 B U F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 
77. (13.879) U2 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 R F' D F2 L' B D2 B 
78. 9.799 U L2 B L2 U2 R U F2 R B L2 B' U2 R2 L2 F U2 R2 B L2 
79. 10.980 U' L' D' F' L B' U2 B' R L F' R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B D2 
80. 10.712 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U B R' D2 R' B F' L D' R2 F 
81. 9.751 R B2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 R' D2 B L2 F' L' F L D R' U L2 
82. 9.698 D2 U2 B2 F L2 B' U2 B D2 F2 R' D' U' B U' L' B' D2 B D2 
83. 10.409 F R2 F L2 F R2 D2 F D2 B D L' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 
84. (12.689) F R' D2 F' D2 L D2 B2 U' L2 D2 F' R2 B R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 
85. 10.838 L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 L' D' F L' U L R' B L U' 
86. 9.892 F' L2 B' R' L D' F R' U D' F R2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 
87. 10.685 U B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L' F D L U' L2 D2 U B2 U2 
88. 9.617 R' U R2 F U D2 R' L D R B2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 
89. 10.754 F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L B' R U2 R2 D R2 F2 L' R2 
90. 10.164 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' F R B2 D F2 L' U2 B' R 
91. 9.619 B' U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R D B' L U' R' D R B' R' 
92. 9.098 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D U B' L U' B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' 
93. 11.552 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R' D R' U F' R2 D' B2 R' B2 
94. (7.646) U' B' U2 L F B D L' U' D2 R2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 
95. 10.203 R2 D2 B L2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 B U R D F R D2 B' D L R' 
96. 10.145 D2 F' U2 B2 F L2 B R2 D2 F L' U B D R' F U' L2 R F 
97. 10.520 F' B2 L2 D2 B' D L2 U L U L2 B' U2 D2 R2 F R2 B U2 F U2 
98. 9.764 R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U' L' R' D' L' R2 D B' D2 B' L2 
99. 9.373 F2 U B' L' U F2 U' D' B2 L U2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 B D2 B2 R2 
100. 9.645 R2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L F' R B2 F' U'


----------



## imvelox (Apr 4, 2016)

86 SoR avg NR


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2016)

5.844, 9.986, 9.325, 7.292, 5.747 = 7.487

First counting 5, the 5.844 was kinda cool. The 5.747 should have been way faster.


----------



## nalralz (Apr 5, 2016)

Pb average of 5 and 12 on Skewb! I am starting to really like skewb now! Average of 5 was 6.86

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-4
avg of 12: 7.48

Time List:
1. (10.28) B' L' R' L B L B U 
2. 9.29 U B' L U L B R B' 
3. 7.10 R U L' R U B' U' B' U 
4. 7.79 U' B' L' B' R' L B' R L' 
5. 6.09 B R L U' L' B' L' B 
6. 7.50 L U' B R B U R' U L' 
7. 7.47 U L' B L R' B R' B' 
8. 9.00 U' B' U B' L' B' U' B R' 
9. 6.79 R U B L U' L U L' R 
10. 5.79 B L' U' R' B U' R' B' R' 
11. 7.99 L' B' R U B' L' R' B U 
12. (3.04) L' R' B' L' B' L' R B


----------



## Cale S (Apr 5, 2016)

sqwer1

15.32 avg5
17.21 avg12
19.19 avg25

13.82, 17.71, 14.42, (13.25), 22.79, 15.34, 16.43, 20.43, (24.02), 18.48, 17.39, 15.27


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 5, 2016)

3x3 Pb's:
Mo3: 12.319 (don't know if this is PB or not but I'll just call it that0
Ao12: 13.594
Ao100: 14.800


----------



## mafergut (Apr 5, 2016)

Due to lack of PBs lately my accomplishment is:

Reviving the Race to Sub-15 3x3 thread and managing to have like 9 competitors for two consecutive weeks. I plan on running it for quite some time (maybe forever if I can't manage to graduate myself ) so you are all invited to participate.

Note: Well, I mean PBs at 3x3, which is my main event, I have been getting PBs on other events, like 4x4, 5x5, Pyra, Skewb, 3BLD... but all those are still too lame to post them here).


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 5, 2016)

I was getting really really bad solves all over again like 1:05's then this happened out of nowhere:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 5: 53.91

Time List:
1. 52.94 Fw2 Rw2 B' R2 Fw L F2 Uw D' Fw Rw' U' D2 Fw' U2 B U2 F L U D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw B2 F' R' B2 Fw Rw R2 U2 D' Fw B' F' U' F' L Rw' 
2. 54.36 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw' F2 Rw' F Uw D' U' L2 B L B' Uw' D U2 Rw' R Fw F Rw2 L2 F' Uw2 Fw2 F' R2 B D' Fw Uw2 L R2 F' B L2 B2 
3. 54.42 D2 R' B2 Fw2 L2 F2 Fw' B L F Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw Fw Rw Uw2 D' L' Fw' L' Rw' U2 B2 Rw' Uw B2 R F D' Fw' L2 Rw' Fw2 B Uw' Rw R2 L2 Fw' 
4. (52.72) L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw D Fw' R2 B2 L' Uw' R' Fw2 R Rw' F' R2 F' Fw' R' U2 F2 Fw B' Rw2 B L Rw D2 L2 B2 U' L' Uw' U2 D2 L Fw' U F2 L 
5. (58.27) Uw' L F2 B' U2 Fw' D Rw2 R2 Fw Uw L2 F Fw2 Rw2 F' U' Rw U2 Fw2 D2 U' B2 R' D' Fw' R' D Rw Fw' B L' Fw2 U2 Uw' B Fw Rw' D' Fw'

Smashed PB by a lot!!!!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 5, 2016)

So I was just practicing 4x4
Failed F2C so stopped timer
and I got 7.44 XD


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 5, 2016)

asacuber said:


> So I was just practicing 4x4
> Failed F2C so stopped timer
> and I got 7.44 XD



Ummm, good job, I guess.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 5, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> 5.844, 9.986, 9.325, 7.292, 5.747 = 7.487
> 
> First counting 5, the 5.844 was kinda cool. The 5.747 should have been way faster.



How do you recognise that case (the one on the 5.84) and the inverse?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> How do you recognise that case (the one on the 5.84) and the inverse?



I'm assuming you understand recognizing CP for the sunes. It's just a tripod case.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 5, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> I'm assuming you understand recognizing CP for the sunes. It's just a tripod case.



Yeah I can recognise CP. So I guess it's just a diagsune/antisune and the two bars?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 5, 2016)

yuss, PB ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 5: 7.76

Time List:
1. (6.96) D' L F2 L' U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 B D' F2 U2 L' F' U2 F2 U2 
2. 7.89 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D F L F2 R2 D' B' L' B L F2 
3. (9.28) B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R' U' B L R2 B' U B D' R 
4. 7.10 R' F B' L F' L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B 
5. 8.27 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L2 D F R2 U R2 D' L' U R D2 R2

edit: tied 2nd best ao12, 9's suck but 3 counting 7's make up for that yay

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 12: 8.68

Time List:
1. (6.96) D' L F2 L' U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 B D' F2 U2 L' F' U2 F2 U2 
2. 7.89 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D F L F2 R2 D' B' L' B L F2 
3. 9.28 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R' U' B L R2 B' U B D' R 
4. 7.10 R' F B' L F' L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B 
5. 8.27 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L2 D F R2 U R2 D' L' U R D2 R2 
6. 9.68 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R2 B' F' L2 U L U2 F L' B F U' L' B2 
7. (9.83) B R' U F' U' B' R2 L B U D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 
8. 9.40 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B U2 F' R' U2 R2 D U F' R' 
9. 9.36 D2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B' U2 F R2 D B L2 D2 U 
10. 8.56 F2 R U2 L2 D2 R D2 R B2 R U R2 B' L2 F' D2 L' F' U2 F 
11. 7.96 L2 U2 B' R2 B' F L2 F' R2 B' L B2 D F R' B2 U F U F 
12. 9.25 R' D2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' U L' B U' L' D


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Megaminx

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 5: 1:02.20

Time List:
(1:11.82), (54.05), 1:06.28, 1:02.36, 57.93

Wat, 2nd best avg5 and single. 1:05.63 avg12 too


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Yeah I can recognise CP. So I guess it's just a diagsune/antisune and the two bars?



You could do it that way, but I find it easy to mix up with the other two cases with 2 blocks in U. When I say tripod, I mean it's a case with a solved 2x2x1 block in U, that's why you can basically build a new F2L-1, this LL case just happens to set up to a 3 move insert and OLL skip. You can find my full tripod list here.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 5, 2016)

nice session today, aiming for sub9.5 avg on sunday, sub9 would even be more awesome (I always do better at comps than at home but bld )

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
solves/total: 150/150

single
best: 6.75
worst: 12.14

mean of 3
current: 8.52 (σ = 0.65)
best: 7.87 (σ = 0.65)

avg of 5
current: 8.72 (σ = 0.30)
best: 7.76 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 12
current: 9.34 (σ = 0.58)
best: 8.68 (σ = 0.85)

avg of 50
current: 9.47 (σ = 0.89)
best: 9.32 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 100
current: 9.51 (σ = 0.89)
best: 9.42 (σ = 0.85)

Average: 9.45 (σ = 0.84)
Mean: 9.44

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 6.96 D' L F2 L' U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 B D' F2 U2 L' F' U2 F2 U2 
2. 7.89 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D F L F2 R2 D' B' L' B L F2 
3. 9.28 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R' U' B L R2 B' U B D' R 
4. 7.10 R' F B' L F' L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B 
5. 8.27 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L2 D F R2 U R2 D' L' U R D2 R2 
6. 9.68 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R2 B' F' L2 U L U2 F L' B F U' L' B2 
7. 9.83 B R' U F' U' B' R2 L B U D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 
8. 9.40 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B U2 F' R' U2 R2 D U F' R' 
9. 9.36 D2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B' U2 F R2 D B L2 D2 U 
10. 8.56 F2 R U2 L2 D2 R D2 R B2 R U R2 B' L2 F' D2 L' F' U2 F 
11. 7.96 L2 U2 B' R2 B' F L2 F' R2 B' L B2 D F R' B2 U F U F 
12. 9.25 R' D2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' U L' B U' L' D 
13. 8.73 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 L' U' L2 U B' D R F' 
14. 8.23 B2 F' R2 U2 B U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R B' U F2 R' B' L' D' B2 D 
15. 11.27 B2 L' F2 R F2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 F' L2 U L' F2 U' F 
16. 9.52 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' F' U' L' F' D B D2 U' 
17. 10.51 U F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F' U B' F2 U2 R D L2 D F' 
18. 10.13 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L F' D B' U F' D' B2 L' 
19. 8.88 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R' F' U' L' R B' D2 U' L' R' 
20. 8.59 U R' F' B' U B R' D' L' B' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 
21. 10.49 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B' F' D U L D B2 F' U2 L F' 
22. 9.33 B' R2 D2 F D2 F L2 R2 F' D2 R2 D B L' R2 B L2 R D2 F2 
23. 9.93 R' F2 L B' R D F U' F' D2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 
24. 9.94 B' F2 D2 U2 R U2 R D2 U2 L' R2 B2 U' L F' U2 L U' F' L 
25. 8.58 R' B U L' D B D2 F' D F R2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 
26. 10.27 R2 U R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 B D2 B L' B' D' U F2 L' F' 
27. 9.35 D2 F D2 U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' L U R' B2 D2 B' D' R B2 
28. 9.53 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 R' F L2 R2 B2 D' L2 B U' R2 
29. 9.90 F R2 D L2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 L B' U L' R' D' B2 F' L2 
30. 9.95 B U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F2 D' R' D2 F D L2 D2 F U2 
31. 9.48 U' B' U2 F2 U F' U2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 F' 
32. 8.67 R2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D F' L' B L2 U B2 F2 R' D 
33. 10.82 R U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F R2 L D2 R' D' F U B R' F2 
34. 9.86 R2 F2 R2 U' F' B' U2 R' B D B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 
35. 7.80 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L F' L' B2 D' L' F2 R2 B' F' 
36. 8.82 L' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F D U2 F U' F' R' 
37. 9.64 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B' F' D' U2 L' U F2 L2 D' R 
38. 9.73 L' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U L' F' R' U B2 U2 R2 U' L' 
39. 7.64 F' D F' R' D' L' U R2 U' D2 L' U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' 
40. 9.96 L2 F2 R B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 L' F' R F L2 F' U' F2 D2 F 
41. 8.51 R' D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L B' D2 L' D F L R' U' 
42. 9.19 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B F2 U2 F D2 R' F R2 F U F D2 B2 D' 
43. 8.96 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R D' B2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 L' 
44. 8.31 L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B L' D2 U L2 R D' U2 L F U 
45. 11.25 D R' U' L' F' R U' B2 L' U F2 U' B2 U2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 
46. 9.94 F2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F U' B2 R2 U L R D' R2 
47. 9.45 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D B U R' F U2 F U' L' F D' 
48. 10.53 B' R D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 U' F' D B' L' R B' D 
49. 8.73 L' D2 B' R' L' B' R' D' L F' R2 U2 F2 B R2 L2 B L2 U2 B' 
50. 10.95 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' R' F2 B D R2 F2 R F R2 U F2 R' 
51. 9.64 L' D F2 L2 R2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' U' L B' R2 B' F' 
52. 10.96 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' L' D2 U' L B' L' D' F R2 D 
53. 9.59 L2 B2 L U2 F2 L' U2 L F2 D2 R2 D F D F' U' L' F L' U2 
54. 8.06 R' L2 F2 D L2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L2 U B F2 D2 L2 U F' L' F' D' 
55. 8.55 R' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 F R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' R' B D2 U' F 
56. 8.66 F' U' R2 F R B R' L U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 D F' 
57. 9.47 U2 L2 F R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 D L F' R2 U' F' R' D2 F2 L2 
58. 10.14 B2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F D2 B F D' B R B 
59. 10.10 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D' F U2 L B U' F2 R B2 U' 
60. 10.26 B L2 F L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 R B' U B' L2 B2 F' L F' D2 
61. 11.04 L2 D' B' R2 L' F2 U' L2 D B' L' U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L' U2 B2 
62. 10.54 R D2 F2 R B2 R U2 L F2 R' F R B' F U L2 U B L' 
63. 10.28 U' R F' U R2 U' L2 F D' F' B L2 B D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 
64. 8.59 F2 U2 R2 D' F' U F2 U L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 R' F 
65. 8.99 L' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 R B L F' D' L' 
66. 9.37 D2 R L U F R' B2 U2 L' U F2 D2 B2 U D2 F2 L2 
67. 9.84 L F' R2 U2 F D2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 F' U' F' L F L' D' B' R F 
68. 10.42 B D2 L' D2 L B2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B D U' R' F L2 R' 
69. 9.20 D2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 F' L' U R2 B L R' 
70. 8.92 F' U' L2 U B U2 R F' U B2 L U2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 
71. 12.14 B2 L2 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U F' L' F' L2 R B2 F' U L' 
72. 8.51 F D L2 F R2 B' D L' B R B2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 R 
73. 10.47 U B2 U' R2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' U' F L U' L2 B L2 F R' B2 
74. 10.05 F2 D' L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' R B F' R2 F R' F2 L B2 U 
75. 9.58 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U L D2 B2 F L' B F D2 U' B2 
76. 8.43 U2 L U' B' D2 F L D B R' D2 F2 R F2 R2 L D2 R U2 R' 
77. 7.16 R B2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' D U2 B' D' R D B' R' F 
78. 9.71 L2 U F' D B2 R U' F' U2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 B 
79. 7.46 R' D2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' L D' L2 F' R D2 F2 R2 D' 
80. 10.28 R' U B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L B U' R F' L' R' F' D' 
81. 10.06 L' F2 R F' L U D R' F L D R2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U' 
82. 10.40 R' D' L2 D2 F U2 R F' L' U2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D 
83. 7.92 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 R' D B2 R F D2 L D' B' L 
84. 9.45 F' L F' U2 F' U' L U2 F' L' U2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 
85. 9.43 R2 F' D' R U2 R2 D L' U' B' U2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 B2 
86. 11.94 B' L' U F R' B2 D' B U L U B2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 
87. 10.23 L' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L' U' B L U R2 D' R U' 
88. 9.76 F2 L2 U F2 B' D' B' R B2 D' L2 U' D2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' 
89. 11.00 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B' U' F R' F' L2 B U' F' 
90. 7.90 F L2 F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 F R2 F' D' R2 B2 R D U2 F' U2 B' 
91. 7.88 F2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F' D R U2 B D' B R' D F' U' 
92. 9.28 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 U' R' B F' L' R B2 R F L' F' 
93. 8.76 B2 D' R2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 D2 U' R U2 L2 D R' 
94. 9.11 L' R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B D2 B2 D' B' L2 F' R' B R B2 R2 
95. 8.67 F D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 F' L2 B' R' D2 B2 D R B U L2 R2 U' 
96. 9.16 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U L' R' B R B' D F D2 U 
97. 9.87 F2 D2 R B2 R F2 L D2 R B2 R' U' B' D U2 R U2 L U2 F' 
98. 10.56 L2 B' D R' U L2 B' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D 
99. 11.82 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' B2 L F2 R B U L B R F R2 U' R 
100. 8.67 B2 R D2 F L2 B L' F' R L2 U D L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 
101. 7.47 L2 B' F' D2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R F' L2 D2 B D' L' U 
102. 8.87 B D2 L' D2 R' D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 R2 B L' U R' U F' L2 B2 D' 
103. 11.54 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D' R B U2 B2 L D' B2 U' B 
104. 9.07 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 B' L' R F L U L2 F2 R2 
105. 7.12 R B2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' R' F2 R2 U B D L' U' 
106. 8.23 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D B' U L' B2 L B R' B F' R' 
107. 8.27 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D2 B' U F2 R F D R2 B F L2 
108. 8.64 U' F2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' R U2 F' R F R' D U' R 
109. 8.76 L' F' B' D' L' D2 R B2 R' D F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D' B 
110. 9.51 R' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 B' D' L F2 L B' F' D' R' F2 
111. 9.98 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' R U B2 D2 B L2 D2 U' L B 
112. 12.00 U F2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 B' D' L F R D' L D2 B' R' 
113. 10.75 D' L' B U2 R' F' U' F2 D2 R L2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 
114. 11.31 B2 U R U' R' B L B L' B2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 U' 
115. 11.11 B' U' R' B' U' R' F' R' D' U2 R F2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L F2 
116. 10.04 F2 L D2 L' D2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 F2 U' F' R' F D B U2 L F2 
117. 11.03 L' B2 D' B2 D' U F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F L D B' D2 L D2 U2 
118. 9.27 U2 L U2 L' D2 L D2 U2 R D2 F2 U B R' D' L2 F' R2 F D2 R2 
119. 8.99 D' R B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 D B' D' R2 F2 D' L U 
120. 8.74 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 L B2 F U B D R B F2 R2 D2 
121. 9.36 B L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' F' L D R F L U2 F U2 
122. 9.07 R U2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 F2 L F' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L' D2 
123. 8.94 R F U D2 L D' L2 U2 L R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 
124. 10.14 R2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F D B U2 B' L' D U R' D' F 
125. 6.75 R' F2 L U2 B2 U D2 L B' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 
126. 11.08 B' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 R' B F2 U' L2 D L D2 F2 
127. 9.00 L' D' B U' D2 R2 L2 B' R' D2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 D 
128. 9.26 B2 F2 U F2 D' U' L2 R2 F2 U L' F D2 B' F2 L2 R B2 L' 
129. 8.81 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R D F' L' R' U' B2 D U' F' 
130. 9.54 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R U L2 D B' L2 B2 R B' R2 
131. 10.27 F L D F L' D' B R' F D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F L' 
132. 9.99 D' F U' R' L' U2 B U B2 L' U2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 
133. 9.92 D2 R F' D' F U2 F' R' U R2 L' F2 L D2 L' F2 B2 
134. 10.82 D B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F' D U2 F2 L' F' U2 R F' D' 
135. 7.40 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 L U' L2 U L2 U 
136. 9.58 L D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D R U' B L2 D F' L2 R B2 
137. 11.12 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D L2 U' B R2 F2 U R' B F2 L2 F' 
138. 9.22 D' F D' R2 L2 F' R2 U2 L U D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D' R2 U 
139. 8.70 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R D' U2 L2 B' R' F D 
140. 9.82 R B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' R' U' B D2 R D U2 F' U2 
141. 9.96 R' B2 R F2 R D2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 F D' L' D' F' R F' D2 B L' 
142. 9.77 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 D F R2 B F' D' F' R' D2 B 
143. 9.91 R2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F R D B' D' B' L2 U' R' 
144. 9.70 F L U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' D' B U' F' D2 F R B2 
145. 10.67 U' B R' F' D B2 L F' U D F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' 
146. 8.39 R D' B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' L U B F2 R2 D2 F 
147. 9.33 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L F' R B' D U' F2 L' D2 U2 
148. 8.81 D' U F2 U B2 F2 D U R' B D' L2 F2 U R D B2 U' 
149. 7.77 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F D2 F L2 U2 L U' B2 L R B' U2 L2 B' F2 
150. 8.96 D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 F2 L F2 L' D F' R2 F R U F' D' U'


----------



## 73Cuda (Apr 5, 2016)

Been cubing for 3 weeks. personal best 1:02


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 5, 2016)

OH PB: 21.41


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 5, 2016)

PB average of 12
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 12: 9.18

Time List:
1. 9.00 U F R2 B D2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 B L D2 U' L' R' U2 L2 B' 
2. 9.12 F' R' D2 L U2 R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 F U L' B' F' U2 B2 
3. 8.90 F2 R2 U R' F' U B2 D' R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 R U' 
4. (10.03) R' F2 L D2 L' D2 U2 R D2 R2 D' L' B2 F' R U' F2 D B' L' 
5. 9.73 D B' L2 F' B' R D R' L' U D2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 
6. 8.33 U F2 L D2 U2 R B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 B' U L' F2 R D F2 U 
7. 9.30 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B D' L' F R D2 U' L' R F 
8. 9.72 U' L2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' B' U' B2 D L B2 U L2 D' 
9. 9.24 F2 L' R' U2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L D2 F' R2 D2 B U B 
10. 9.34 R L U D' L' U B' D L B2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' F2 L U2 L2 F' 
11. (7.60) R' D' R' D B2 R U2 B L D2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 D2 R2 U2 B' 
12. 9.04 D B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L B2 F2 D' L R2 D' B R U2


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 5, 2016)

Finally broke my 3x3 PB single after I don't want to know how many months! 10.3something, I'll check my iPad later.

You win this round, Noah.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 6, 2016)

Successfully switched to <x2, y> colour neutrality


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 6, 2016)

My EG-1 Quest has begun. Learnt 7 lags already, 35 to go...


----------



## joeydunn22 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yay! Just solved 2x2 in 1.68! Woah. Old PB was 4.380. 5 move scramble. Then (un-knowingly) undid the scramble and solved it.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 6, 2016)

7.65
R2 D2 F D' F' U' L F2 B2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F' 

lefty wide antisune PLL skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2016)

hoya 6x6 lmao
2:41.77, 2:48.40, 2:44.68, 2:41.24, 2:57.74


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 6, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> hoya 6x6 lmao
> 2:41.77, 2:48.40, 2:44.68, 2:41.24, 2:57.74



You seriously bring a 6x6 to school???


----------



## Cris738 (Apr 6, 2016)

11.81 Roux Single 4/5/16

Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Scramble: F' L B2 L' D R' L F2 R' F' D F2 U D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2

y2 
U2 B2 F' M U' R' F-FB(7/53)
U2 R2 R U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U r-SB(15/53)
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'-CMLL(21/53)
M U' M U' M2 U M U2 M' U2-LSE(10/53)

53 STM
4.48 TPS

My last pb single was a 12.123 done less than a month ago. I've been breaking pbs left, right, and center these last two weeks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 6, 2016)

More 3x3 PB's today:

Ao50: 14.510
Ao1k: 15.126

just recently past 1000 solves on my session. This 4220 cube marathon thing is really helping me get faster, And I'm not even a 4th of the way done.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> You seriously bring a 6x6 to school???



Yes. But I'm not in school tho


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 6, 2016)

Did a Filming session to celebrate almost being sub 11 globally. 
Got a 9.32 of 5 (PB) and 10.45 of 12 (10.25 without +2  ) on cam 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-6
avg of 12: 10.45

Time List:
1. 10.47 D F B U L2 U B2 R2 F U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 
2. 9.83 L' F' D2 R L' U' F' U2 B' U' R2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U F2 U' 
3. 9.33 R2 B' D' R L2 U D2 R D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 F' 
4. 14.94+ B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D' L B' F L2 U F2 L U2 L F' 
5. 9.32 U D R' B U' F' U F R D B2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F R2 
6. 11.53 B' U2 L F2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 U B2 R B' D2 L D' R D 
7. 11.14 B2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 R U2 L D' B' D2 B2 L' D2 U L' D F 
*8. 10.47 R2 U2 D B L' B2 D' R' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 
9. (8.17) F R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F R' B2 L' F D' U B' L2 
10. 8.38 F B2 U' F' U F' U' F' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' L' 
11. (15.60) R2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 F D L F' L' B' L U' 
12. 9.10 B2 R D2 B R2 D R D2 L' B' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 U'*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 6, 2016)

10.31 ao12 with 8 9s, 1 10, 1 high 11 and 2 12s. This is my fastest ao12 since switching to CN.


----------



## kake123 (Apr 6, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 10.31 ao12 with 8 9s, 1 10, 1 high 11 and 2 12s. This is my fastest ao12 since switching to CN.



Any advice for CN involving the F2L and LL portion?

Or is it just spamming practice?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 6, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Any advice for CN involving the F2L and LL portion?
> 
> Or is it just spamming practice?



Yeah pretty much. Slow turning and untimed solves help too for F2L. I didn't really find LL a problem though so I don't have much to say about that. Btw are you going to the comp in June?


----------



## kake123 (Apr 6, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Yeah pretty much. Slow turning and untimed solves help too for F2L. I didn't really find LL a problem though so I don't have much to say about that. Btw are you going to the comp in June?



There is a comp in June? Where?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 6, 2016)

kake123 said:


> There is a comp in June? Where?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CubeWerkzOpen2016 It was announced yesterday.


----------



## kake123 (Apr 6, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CubeWerkzOpen2016 It was announced yesterday.



Cool maybe


----------



## kake123 (Apr 6, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CubeWerkzOpen2016 It was announced yesterday.



I checked again, no MBLD  (motivation to improve on sighted events?)

Will be going anyway (like 100%), looking forward to seeing you cool guys


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2016)

kake123 said:


> I checked again, no MBLD  (motivation to improve on sighted events?)
> 
> Will be going anyway (like 100%), looking forward to seeing you cool guys



Rare events like MBLD are a real pain to organise. With the lack of manpower we couldn't do it.


----------



## kake123 (Apr 6, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Rare events like MBLD are a real pain to organise. With the lack of manpower we couldn't do it.



True. But I guess also a good reason for me to improve on sighted events like OH, 4x4, Skewb, etc.

And also I will be finally "free" after the 10th of June.


----------



## kake123 (Apr 6, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Rare events like MBLD are a real pain to organise. With the lack of manpower we couldn't do it.



"We"? You are also helping out in this comp?


----------



## Iggy (Apr 6, 2016)

^Have fun guys, this will be the 4th comp in this area I'll be missing :/ (about a week before I'm back damn it)

Square-1 PB avg12 and avg100

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-6
solves/total: 499/500

single
best: 9.65
worst: 39.01

mean of 3
current: 13.58 (σ = 1.81)
best: 11.20 (σ = 1.38)

avg of 5
current: 15.03 (σ = 0.71)
best: 11.94 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 14.58 (σ = 1.65)
best: 13.62 (σ = 1.73)

avg of 50
current: 15.20 (σ = 1.94)
best: 14.60 (σ = 2.33)

avg of 100
current: 15.22 (σ = 2.11)
best: 14.98 (σ = 2.10)

Average: 15.31 (σ = 2.12)
Mean: 15.61

Had a 11.77 avg5 earlier today too, PB


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 6, 2016)

two things:



Spoiler: first sub-10 in a long time



9.61 - R' D2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 R D2 F2 U2 F D2 L' U R2 F2 L D' F R'

x2 y
F L R // cross
L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-1
y F2 L F2 L' // F2L-2
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-3
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L-4
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL(CP)
U' // EPLL skip

41/9.61 = 4.26 TPS, lol





Spoiler: broke all of my 6x6x6 PB's



*3:04.98 single*
3:29.70, 3:20.06, 3:04.98 = *3:18.25 mo3*
(3:04.98), (3:36.72), 3:30.90, 3:18.81, 3:14.62 = *3:21.44 ao5*
3:30.90, 3:18.81, 3:14.62, 3:33.72, 3:25.49, (3:34.83), 3:29.98, 3:21.05, 3:26.77, 3:30.63, (3:08.09), 3:21.92 = *3:25.39 ao12*


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 6, 2016)

k so 10.36 3x3 2nd best single lol, and like a 14.52 PB avg12 I think?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 6, 2016)

3rd best single on cam! Will most likely upload within the next 2 days

1. 5.511 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 B U2 D F R2 F2 L R' U B F'

and a 9.56 ao1000, still rolling, but I will continue tomorrow or so


----------



## sqAree (Apr 6, 2016)

1:10:40.34 first try Gigaminx solve


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 6, 2016)

First sub-20 average 

20.98, 18.22, 19.48, (23.21), (17.39)

3 of 5 = 19.56, average = 19.86


----------



## Cale S (Apr 7, 2016)

8.35
L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U R' D L F' D L' B' R D2 

LL was F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2016)

Finally sub 7
7.324, 6.708, 5.609, 6.858, 7.443 = 6.963
5 was a really easy ZBLS LL skip.

7.565 ao12


----------



## Iggy (Apr 7, 2016)

Square-1 PBs, broke my PB single after so long lol. EP skip

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-7
solves/total: 119/120

single
best: 8.65
worst: 30.61

mean of 3
current: 21.98 (σ = 7.87)
best: 10.58 (σ = 0.23)

avg of 5
current: 17.69 (σ = 3.66)
best: 11.63 (σ = 1.65)

avg of 12
current: 16.22 (σ = 2.77)
best: 13.26 (σ = 1.66)

avg of 50
current: 15.98 (σ = 2.26)
best: 13.96 (σ = 2.42)

avg of 100
current: 15.11 (σ = 2.67)
best: 14.57 (σ = 2.49)

Average: 14.91 (σ = 2.56)
Mean: 15.15


----------



## Torch (Apr 7, 2016)

5:58.60 7x7 single, first sub-6. Also only about my ~20th solve, though.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 7, 2016)

2:55.52 6x6x6 single, with PLL parity.
First sub-3! 

also made a 3:22.54, 3:29.92, 2:55.52 = 3:15.99 PB mo3


----------



## Torch (Apr 7, 2016)

Finished my first 6x6 ao100 (I got it on Monday). PBs as of now are:

3:35 single (double parity)
3:46 mo3
3:49 ao5
3:58 ao12
4:13 ao50
4:29 ao100

I'm globally (or least over the last few solves) averaging in the 3:50's.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 8, 2016)

9.45 ao5, 10.15 ao12 from yesterday


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 8, 2016)

Skewb 2.67 B' R U' R' U' R' L R L'


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> Finished my first 6x6 ao100 (I got it on Monday). PBs as of now are:
> 
> 3:35 single (double parity)
> 3:46 mo3
> ...


Nooooooo don't be faster than me at everything D:
jk, gj. We should race sometime (but you'd completely destroy me at it because I hardly ever do 6x6 xD)


----------



## tx789 (Apr 8, 2016)

PB's in avg 5, avg 12 and mean of 100. 
Mean: 16.394
Average: 16.380
Best time: 10.786
Median: 16.248
Worst time: 24.961
Standard deviation: 2.396

Best average of 5: 12.969
109-113 - (11.432) 12.321 (13.538) 13.332 13.254

Best average of 12: 14.239
102-113 - 13.764 (20.964) 15.271 13.514 16.666 13.747 16.986 (11.432) 12.321 13.538 13.332 13.254

Also a 15.830 mean of 100.



Spoiler



1. 16.589 D B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 F' U B U' L U R' U
2. 10.946 R2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 B D F' U' L D F' U2 L F R
3. 19.158 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U R B D' F2 L' U' F2 U L' F' U'
4. 15.888 U2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R' F L' B' F' D2 R F' U2 L
5. 15.288 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 F L2 F' L U B' D' F' U R'
6. 18.505 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F' U' L' F' R U' F2 L2 D2 F' D
7. 18.731 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R' B L' F D' F U' L2 D' R B
8. 14.641 B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' F D' B' L' D' R' B2 D F2 D2
9. 16.420 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 B' L' U2 B' D2 U' R U2 L2 U
10. 14.954 L2 F2 D L2 D' U' F2 R2 L2 U R2 B' L' D R U F' D2 U F2 D2
11. 15.236 L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D L' U' B L F D' U2 R D L2
12. 15.968 D' L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B' D' L U F U F R' B2 D2
13. 10.931 D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' F2 L F2 U' R' B2 D' L B2 U'
14. 14.759 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' R D2 U' F U2 B R' F2 R'
15. 16.191 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F B2 L2 D2 L B F R U R' U2
16. 17.349 R2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B' R' D B' D R' F2 U F D F2
17. 17.477 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 F L U' B R2 D' F U R2 L
18. 15.055 L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 B U B F R2 D R2 L' B2 R D2
19. 16.234 R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' R F2 R' F' L U2 R2 U'
20. 19.351 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 U' B U2 L F' U2 F L2
21. 15.318 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 U F U' L D' L' B L2 D' L D U'
22. 18.018 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 U B' D'
23. 16.304 D' R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F U2 L F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 B'
24. 15.042 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' U' L2 U' F' L2 U' R B' F2 R' B' D U2
25. 16.503 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' F U2 L B2 L U' L2 D F' U'
26. 12.849 B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' F' L' B2 L U B' U' L B2 F2 D
27. 20.184 D L2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 F L B2 R2 F2 R D'
28. 16.375 U R2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 D F2 U2 F L D' F2 U R' U' R B R' L2
29. 16.958 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U' F' U R' B L' U B' R2 F2 R2
30. 17.105 D2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 B' F L' F' R D2 F U' B D' L
31. 19.887 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 L' B R B2 U R F' D L' D F'
32. 19.749 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' B' L' B2 D F D' R' L2 B' D' L'
33. 14.893 U2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' D' F R' D2 U' R2 D B' L2
34. 20.182 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L' D' B F L U' F2 L
35. 15.397 D2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U' L' B' R2 D U2 B2 R U B' F' U2
36. 16.977 U' R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' B L' F2 R B2 R' U L2 D' B2 U
37. 15.122 B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D' L F L' F' R2 U R' D' F R' U
38. 17.127 D' U2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D' L B R' B' F2 L2 F' R'
39. 17.590 L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R2 L U2 F2 R2 U' B' D R' D'
40. 16.249 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D U L2 U2 F' R L2 F' D B2 L' U2 F' D'
41. 19.144 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U B D' R' F' R2 D2 R2 L' U B' L'
42. 13.640 R2 U B2 U' F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' B F' U2 R' B2 R' L2 B2 D'
43. 14.250 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 L' U R F' R2 B2 U2 R2 U R
44. 15.483 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 R B' U2 R2 B' D' R2 L' B2 F
45. 18.611 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R' U' B' U L F' L2 D R B'
46. 10.786 U' R2 B2 D R2 D U2 F2 R2 B' L' B' R' F L2 B D' B U
47. 17.586 R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B L' F' U' R' B' U' L2 D R' U2
48. 15.965 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 B' R' U2 B D F2 L' F2 L' D B U'
49. 14.300 U2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U L' F' D' B2 F' D F' R B2 D2 U'
50. 20.137 B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 D F D F R2 D' B L2 F' L' D' U'
51. 17.085 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R2 F' U' B F' D2 L' B' D F' R'
52. 20.956 L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' R' D' F' D F' R' B F' L' F U2
53. 13.554 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L' U F' R2 F2 D R L B' D' U'
54. 13.185 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' U' B2 U2 L' B L B2 R D2 R' D' B'
55. 22.801 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F R' U' B' D U' B F2 R B U'
56. 18.291 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R B2 D R2 D2 F' R F2 L
57. 17.075 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U' B L F' U' B2 D' F D2 U B2 L'
58. 16.619 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F U L' B' F' U2 B2 U' R L2 U2
59. 20.864 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B' R2 D R L B U2 R2 F' L U'
60. 20.859 L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L F R2 B2 L2 B D' R U B' L'
61. 19.910 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B' R L B' F' L' U L' B' L2 U2
62. 19.641 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 U F' R D U B R' D U
63. 13.281 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 R U' R2 U' L B' R' L2 U' F' U
64. 14.786 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B' D' F2 R D' R L2 F' U L
65. 18.954 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' L D2 R' B D' B' U2 F R
66. 17.122 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B' U L2 U F' L F2 L2 D' U2
67. 18.203 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 D R2 U' R' F U L B' R' D2 B' D' L2
68. 17.169 U L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U' F B2 D' L U' R' L' F' L2 B' L2
69. 18.038 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B U' B' F' U2 R' B2 D B' U'
70. 18.264 D L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 D B L D R2 L' U2 R D' U2 F' U2
71. 18.543 U' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F' D R B R U F R2 D2 L'
72. 15.347 B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D U F2 L U R2 F D' F' R2 B' L D'
73. 20.734 U' B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' R' B' L D' F D B' D R' U'
74. 16.762 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B' F' U' B2 D R D2 L U2 L2
75. 15.023 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F L B D2 F2 R2 L U
76. 17.132 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U F2 D' R2 D B' R F2 L' B2 R B2 U F
77. 16.614 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 R D B' L' U' L' U' F D L U
78. 17.911 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L' D' B2 R D2 B' F2 D' R2 D
79. 16.576 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B D B2 R2 D' B2 R B2 U B'
80. 18.197 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' D2 B D R' B' L' F2 D2 R2 U'
81. 16.439 D2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R' L' U F2 D2 R U2 F' L2 U2
82. 13.476 D U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D R' U' F' D' B R' F R2 L B2 F
83. 14.597 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U B2 L F L2 U B2 U' F' R' B U' L'
84. 11.864 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L F2 U' F2 U R2 L U' B D2
85. 11.694 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 B R L' U2 B U R' L D R2 L'
86. 17.493 L2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 F L U2 B2 D' F R D2 U F2
87. 17.128 D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B' R' D B L' U
88. 17.412 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D R' U R B U F' L U2 F' D
89. 16.788 B2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R D' L D' F' U2 L B L D U'
90. 13.940 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L' B F2 L F' R' D F' R' D2 U'
91. 15.787 D' U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L' B2 F' R' L' U2 B2 F' L' U'
92. 14.038 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L D' R' L' U F R2 D2 L' B2 U2
93. 15.662 U2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 U R' B' U R F'
94. 21.504 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 D B' R' L' U F' L2 D' F' U2 F U
95. 16.510 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 B' D' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' D2 B2 D'
96. 16.217 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R U2 L' F U' L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D
97. 24.961 B2 D U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F L2 B U R D2 U' F L D2 U2
98. 14.293 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R D' U2 R F' L2 F R2 L D2 L2
99. 18.836 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U F' L' B R' U' F2 L D L2
100. 15.813 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D R' F' D' B2 U R B' R U' R U
101. 14.147 L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U B' L B2 D B2 R' B2 R2
102. 13.764 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D2 B L' F' L' U' R2 L2
103. 20.964 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B L B2 U' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' U
104. 15.271 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F D' B U2 F R' D2 L U2 F' R
105. 13.514 U F2 D B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B U L D' F2 L' F R L2 B'
106. 16.666 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D R2 F2 D' B D F2 U L' D B' D U' L'
107. 13.747 D2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 R F' R L' B2 R2
108. 16.986 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 R' F D2 U B2 U2 R' D2 U B2 U2
109. 11.432 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 L2 D' B R' F U2 B L D U L D U'
110. 12.321 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D L F2 L F' L U B' R' L' B U'
111. 13.538 L2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L R2 B' D' F R' L U' L' D2 U2
112. 13.332 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B' R B' D' B D2 U R L F2
113. 13.254 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 F D B' L2 U B' R L2 B D2 U'
114. 15.508 D F2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 L' B D2 F' L'
115. 16.753 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L U R B' F2 U' L' U B2 F U'
116. 15.123 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B' F D' B R F' R2 D2 L' F D U2
117. 13.623 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D' B' D' L' B' D R B' D' U' L' D
118. 16.248 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' U2 R' U' R' F' D2 B L D R U2
119. 14.619 U L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B' U' B R' D L' F2 D2 F R2
120. 18.996 D F2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' R' D2 U2 F' D L' F' L' B' L
121. 17.402 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 U' R' U' F D' B D' L' U2 B2 R' U
122. 14.765 B2 D' L2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 U R2 U2 R U2 B' D U' R U B' D2 L
123. 21.710 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 L' U2 B' D' F2 R' F' L' U'
124. 16.827 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' F U' B2 R2 U' B2 R D B U
125. 14.764 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F' U' L' D2 F2 U' L2 U2 L B2
126. 15.509 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B R F D2 L B2 U2 R' B' D'
127. 16.629 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' D L' U B' D2 R2 L' D'
128. 11.977 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' D2 B R D' F2 D2 B' L F'
129. 16.431 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 D B R' F D B R L' D F R
130. 17.877 R2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' R' B' U' B R2 U2 B2 F L2 U'
131. 13.167 U' F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 U' R B U L' B2 U2 F L2 B' R
132. 18.733 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' D' F2 D B D' F R D U
133. 13.301 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D R2 F' R L2 U F L B U L F2 L2
134. 16.174 R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L' U' R2 D2 B' F' R2 F' U R2 D'
135. 19.546 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U L' D' B D U R F2 L' D2 B U2
136. 14.513 D L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F D' B L2 B2 U R' B D' L' U2
137. 13.236 U B2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U' F R' F U F' U2 L2 F' D' B' D'
138. 18.499 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L B D B2 R' B L' D2 B2 U
139. 13.613 R2 D B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B' R' D B' R2 U2 F2 R F L' U'
140. 14.988 R2 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R' F2 L U' B R L' D L2 D2 U'
141. 14.696 U R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L' F R' B' D' R2 D' R' F2 R2
142. 15.486 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 B' D B' L2 B L F2 L2 F' R U'
143. 16.021 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' U R2 D L F2 D' R D' B U L' D R2
144. 12.117 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F' U' B' L' D2 L2 F D2 U' B
145. 17.197 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R U2 F' L B' U B2 F' U L' D'
146. 15.531 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F' D' R' F2 L U' B D L2 F U'
147. 15.701 L2 D F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U F' U L2 B2 F L' F L' D' U'
148. 14.321 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D U' B' L D' R' F2 R2 F' D U B' U'
149. 13.200 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U L' D' U2 F' D2 F2 L' D U
150. 19.983 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U R D' U' L' F R B' L U' B F'
151. 14.059 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' R2 L' U B R2 B2 U2 B2 U
152. 17.366 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 D' R L2 U F2 U' F' D L2 B L B' U2
153. 14.405 D R2 D B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B D' U' R2 D' R B' F U2 L'
154. 17.620 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R' D L2 D F D2 F' D L F2
155. 19.934 F2 U L2 B2 D U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F L2 B D R2 F' R D2 B' R
156. 15.460 R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' R' B F D' U2 B' D' F U' R'
157. 19.521 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U B U L U' L2 B2 R D' U B
158. 17.198 B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B U B' D' F' R D' R2 B' R' D
159. 13.874 U' B2 F2 D U2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 D F L' F' R' B2 L D B' U2 B2 U'
160. 15.396 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B' R' D U2 B2 L D R2 U' R' U2
161. 16.979 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D L2 D R2 U2 R L B F2 D L B2 F' D2 R'
162. 16.591 D B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U F2 D2 L' B' R2 B' D R' D2 B D U
163. 17.133 L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U' B' L' B F R D U' R'
164. 17.276 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 L D2 L' F U B' U' R U L
165. 19.354 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U F' R' L' D' B U2 F' U R' F'
166. 16.104 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F D' B' D2 R B D2 U L B2 D'
167. 18.512 F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 L U B2 F U2 B R D U' R
168. 14.963 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D U B2 U' R2 U' B' D2 L' B' F2 D2 U2 R' B F2
169. 13.051 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R F' U' L' B F2 L D2 U L' U2
170. 17.896 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L' B U' F' R B2 D U2 R2 U'
171. 14.275 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F R L' B R2 D F' U L'
172. 15.092 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R D2 L B R L' D' B' R2 U2
173. 16.376 U2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D R B2 D' B R2 D' U F L D' U2
174. 16.031 D B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F R' B U B' L F' R2 B' U2
175. 15.735 F2 D U2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F' R' U2 B R2 U R L' B R' U'
176. 16.975 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L F' R B F' D' R' B2 D
177. 13.582 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L' U2 B' R' B' R2 B L2 D B' U2
178. 13.368 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' R D' B' D2 R' U2 L D' U F' L'
179. 18.212 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U L F' R F U' B' L' D' F2 L D'
180. 14.183 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L B2 F' L2 B2 L U2 B L D U'
181. 14.791 B2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L' B' R2 F D L F D R L
182. 15.804 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' B U' F U L B2 F' U2
183. 17.313 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R B' L' U F R D U2 B L
184. 15.446 B2 U' L2 U F2 D U2 R2 U B2 R2 B' U R2 B F' D' F' R B' F2 U'
185. 19.317 U F2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R B F' R' F2 R' D R2 D' U2 L'
186. 18.458 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R' D2 U2 L B U' R' L2 U' B U'
187. 15.611 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F L B2 D R F L2 F' R2 L' D'
188. 15.780 D B2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R' F D' U L2 B U F D2 L' D
189. 15.324 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D U2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' D' F' L' B U2 R U'
190. 18.655 D R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' U' L' B2 F' R B2 R D L2 D2 L'
191. 17.634 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U R' F' U2 R D F D2 F L F' U'
192. 16.891 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B' L U' F L' D' B' U B2 F U
193. 18.811 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F U' L' F' U' L'
194. 14.784 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U B U' L2 B' R' B U2 B2 F D U'
195. 20.804 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L B' D' L' B R' B2 F R'
196. 14.411 U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D R' B' U B' U' F U' R2 L B2 U'
197. 18.186 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F' L F2 D F' U2 B2 L2 U'
198. 19.828 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 U B2 R2 U R' U B R' L D R' U' L' B' R2
199. 15.683 U L2 U F2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 D' R' D B F L' U' B2 F' D R2 U'
200. 17.235 R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D R' B' U' R B' U' R' U F' L U'
201. 16.065 U2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L' B' R' F' D2 B' D U R' D2 U2
202. 14.642 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F U F' R2 L U R B' U F2 L'
203. 14.756 R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' D U F' L2 F2 R B2 U L
204. 17.955 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' F L' D' B' R' D' L' F L D'
205. 17.317 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F R' D2 B2 D2 L2 U' B D' F2
206. 23.228 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L' B D' U B R' F' L D F2
207. 16.217 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U R' U2 F D U2 B U' L2 F2 D2
208. 14.990 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' B' L B U2 R B2 F2 U' B2 F
209. 15.710 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' D2 F D B R' B' U2 F' L2 U
210. 19.653 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U2 B' U' F' R L B' D B2 F L'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 8, 2016)

Smashed my 5x5 PB by the most I ever have in a long time
previous PB: 1:44.xx
Just then: 1:33.02

OVER 10 SECONDS!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes, it is 5:17 am. No, I haven't gone to bed yet. But this Squan average is insane! PB's for Ao5 and Ao12. Only 3 parities. I currently average high 18/mid-19. But once I finished up CP parity and work on recognition, my average should go down since I wouldn't have to do 2 CP's on some parity solves 

Mo3: *14.91*
Ao5: *15.59*
Ao12: *16.59*

1. 17.16 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
2. 16.17 (0, -1)/(0, 6)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
3. (14.88) (-3, -1)/(6, 3)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0) 
4. 17.06 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
5. 16.91 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/ 
6. 13.76 (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
7. 14.98 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2) 
8. 15.98 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
9. (21.36) (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
10. 17.20 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-1, 0) 
11. 15.29 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0) 
12. 20.30 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 8, 2016)

Got bored with 3x3
Roux avg of 5
Average of 5: 31.095
1. (25.112) R2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R' F2 D2 B U B D L R2 D 
2. 30.098 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B L2 B' F' L R F D F D2 B' D2 B2 U' 
3. (38.689) L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 B' U2 F2 L D B F2 L' F' R' U' 
4. 29.457 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 U B' R2 D2 L F2 U' L F' R 
5. 33.729 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F R F2 L2 B2 D B' R2 F L' F'

also 18second OH single on cam


----------



## henrysavich (Apr 8, 2016)

PB single!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-8 single: 6.32

Time List: 1. 6.32 L' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R' F L F2 L' B' U' R' D'

z2 y // Inspection
D U' R' F L // xcross
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // 2nd pair (I saw up through this in inspection)
L' U L2 U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' x U R' U' R U R' U' R x' U R //1LLL
47 moves/ 6.32 =7.43 tps


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 8, 2016)

YEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!

Just today I wrote on my whiteboard "Things to TODO this Semester : Get sub 10 of 12". 
And not 8 hours later:

avg of 12: 9.99
Time List:
1. 8.98 B2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F U F2 R U2 F U2 L' F2 D 
2. 10.43 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U2 F' R' U F' U' B' R' U 
3. 9.72 L' F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 R' D' U B' L B2 R D' L2 R B 
4. (8.03) D2 L2 D2 F U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D R' D U' B' L D2 R2 D2 
5. (12.16) L2 F L2 B2 F D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U L B D L2 
6. 10.28 B L' F2 B D2 L F' D2 R B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 
7. 10.51 D L2 B' U B2 R D' R U2 L' F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 
8. 10.72 L U F L2 U2 L' D2 B2 D L F2 R L2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 
9. 9.33 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D U2 L2 F2 U B' R2 U2 B R D' B F D' 
10. 10.57 B L2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 L D' B2 D B2 D' L' U R D 
11. 9.37 D F U2 B L2 D2 F U2 B' F2 U' L2 B R2 D2 L' D U L2 
12. 9.89 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R F2 B L' F2 U D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D


----------



## mjm (Apr 8, 2016)

I decided to search 'sub-1 on 4x4' and do another solve before I looked at the results. My old PB was something like 1:08, and this solve was a 1:00.23. PLL parity to N-perm. I'm happy about the solve but I think it will be a loooong time before I sub-1 

EDIT: HAAAAAHAAHA 59.83 with the MU U-perm! It very nearly wasn't.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 8, 2016)

New 3x3 PB: 22.86, so close to sub 20...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 8, 2016)

Some nice solves from today, practise for the weekend

9.53 3x3 ao1000, 7.93 ao5, 8.67 2nd best ao12
3:31 7x7 mean, 2:22 6x6 ao5
1:00.31 Mega ao50, will most likely win this one ^^


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 8, 2016)

avg of 12: 7.198

Time List:
1. 7.639 F B2 L D2 R U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 U' L' F' L B2 D2 R2 F'
2. 6.769 F D F' R2 F U' F2 L D' F' B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2
3. 6.972 B R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' D' B2 L' D2 U' F R' F'
4. 7.738 B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R D B2 F' D F2 R2 F2 D' R2
5. 7.126 L2 B' U' B D R L' U' D2 F' L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
6. 7.139 F U2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' U R B U' R2 F2 R D' B2
7. 7.429 R2 F2 L D R' F' D' B' R D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2
8. 6.806 U' D2 L F2 L U2 B D' R2 D2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 L' F
9. (9.291) L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 U' L D' R U2 B' U B
10. 7.270 L U2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U R2 U F' L2 B' L' U F L2 B2 L2
11. 7.096 R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L' B F' L2 B2 D' R' F2 R F'
12. (6.619) F L' F' U F' B2 D2 B' D' L' F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D

sub antoine 

OH WAIT NO WTF ITS NOT!!!!

...oh well then. At least I got this 7.606 ao 50  this colour neutral thing is amazing!


----------



## nalralz (Apr 9, 2016)

OMG!!!! 7.64 skewb average of 5 with a Sub-NAR skewb single of 2.06!!! And the 2.06 was 6 moves so it was a legal solve solution!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-8
avg of 5: 7.64

Time List:
1. 8.80 R' B' U' B' R L U L R
2. (2.06) R' U' R B' L U' B' U
3. (14.61) B L' R U L' B' U R' U
4. 6.34 U B' L' B' U' L B R L'
5. 7.78 B' L R B L' U' B R'


----------



## kake123 (Apr 9, 2016)

5x5 2:12.38 PB single using Yau5 (beware)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 9, 2016)

9.404 3x3 Single, 3rd best and 6th sub 10.
Also got Ao100 And Ao1k Down to 14.748 and 15.070 Respectively.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 9, 2016)

6.62 PB Square-1 single! Brandon better watch out 

(0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/

/(-1, 4)/(-3, 0)/
(-2, 0)/
(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/
(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/
(4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(1, 1)/(2, 0)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 9, 2016)

nalralz said:


> OMG!!!! 7.64 skewb average of 5 with an UNAR skewb single of 2.06!!! And the 2.06 was 6 moves so it was a legal solve solution!!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-8
> avg of 5: 7.64
> ...


1) 7 moves is legal
2) Sub-NAR is more appropriate, since tons of people have 1s or sub-1s at home (Kennan has stackmatted a 0.9x 7 mover before).


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 9, 2016)

*SUB ANTOINE
avg of 12: 7.069*

Time List:
1. 7.651 U2 D' B' R L' F' R' U L2 F U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2
2. 7.059 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2 B2 R2 D' B L' D F2 R' U B' F2 D2
3. (9.446) L' F D2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R F U' F' R2 D' L' B R2
4. 8.943 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 D2 U' R' U B L2 D2 R B U2 L' U
5. 7.421 D2 U2 B2 L R D2 R F2 R D2 F' R2 F D U' F' D' B2 L2 R
6. 6.819 B' U2 R' F2 L D2 B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' B R2 F U' L2 U2 B' F2 U2
7. 6.738 D' R2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 B' U B2 U L2 R U2 B' L D
8. (6.014) B2 U2 D F2 R2 B' U2 B' U F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U' F
9. 6.872 U2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 U R2 D B F2 L F2 U R' B' L' U' R'
10. 6.442 F2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 F D' L D2 L2 U' B' U' R' U2 F' U2
11. 6.103 R' B' D L' U2 F B' D' R' F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' B
12. 6.642 F D2 F L' D' R D2 B' F2 D B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F'
*
8-12 MAKE A 6.396 AO 5!!!

COLOUR NEUTRALITY IS AMAZING
*
edit: 7.94 ao 1000. NCR is gonna be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 9, 2016)

56.79 5x5 single

pll skip


----------



## sqAree (Apr 9, 2016)

24:39.75 teamfeet (one foot per person) UWR (rather ashamed than accomplished tbh)

Unfortunately no video because the battery died.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 9, 2016)

59.72 and 59.83 megaminx singles, a 1:03.50 ao5 and a 1:06.18 ao12


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 9, 2016)

12.869 OH fullstep single!
Haven't practice OH in a while so that is cool.


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2016)

scottishcuber said:


> 56.79 5x5 single
> 
> pll skip



Good to see you're still alive!


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 9, 2016)

WHAT THE HECK OMG
5.82 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B' D' L F' L U' B U' F R' 
x2 y // inspection
L' R2 D R2 // cross (4/4)
y' L' U L2 U' L' // F2L 1+2 saw to here in inspection (5/9)
R' U R U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R //F2L 3+4 (15/24)
U' R U R' U' R F R F' // OLL (9/33)
x R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (9/42)

42 moves in 5.82 seconds = 7.22 TPS
thank you qqtimer


----------



## sqAree (Apr 9, 2016)

And my second Gigaminx solve already more than 20min faster: 45:52.94. I really love that puzzle and want to be at least sub20.


----------



## Forcefulness (Apr 9, 2016)

Just smashed my 6x6 single pb by *ogre* 20 seconds, from ~3:08 to 2:47.27


----------



## Cale S (Apr 9, 2016)

nice average, part of 11.30 avg12 and 11.87 avg25

Average of 5: 10.49
1. 10.68 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 F' R2 B D2 L' R2 D' L 
2. 11.02 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 U' B D F2 R U F L B' U' 
3. (11.54) D2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U' F' R D B' R2 F' U' L R D' 
4. 9.77 U2 D L' U' F B U2 L F' U F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 
5. (9.63) D2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 F R2 D2 B2 L' D L U R2 U2 B2 R F'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 9, 2016)

Okey, first day of German Open. just one word: AWESOME!

47.27 feet NR mean, 44.58 single (not quite sure about the decimals rn). My very first NR, practice paid off. Did around 800-1000 feet solves since January. On video, coming soon

3:29 7x7 single, messed up the mean a bit but 2nd
2:28 mean/ 2:17 single on 6x6, both PB's bit 6/6 parities. 2nd place
5x5 wtf: 1:14.00 ao5, 1:06 single, both 3rd best. 2nd place. (I average on 1:22 at home lol)
Pyra: nah, stupid 
skewb: 3rd, that's totally ok
mega: 58 avg, won 6 seconds ahead
5/5 bld in 18:09
9:19 4bld, Really slow but first success like finally 
13.1x OH fullstep 

Only one bad thing today which was missing a 5bld in 20:45 by 3 midges  
can't wait for tomorrow :tu


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 10, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> *SUB ANTOINE
> avg of 12: 7.069*
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Wow your actually sub 8 globally. that is very impressive. 
I am interested to see how fast you will become.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 10, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Wow your actually sub 8 globally. that is very impressive.
> I am interested to see how fast you will become.


Thank you! As am I. I think at this point I can become a little more consistent and maybe get my averages down to 7.7 ish but I doubt I'll make it any farther than that.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 10, 2016)

3x3 pb single by 0.05: 11.79

scramble: F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 L' F' U2 L B2 U R2 U2 F L2
x2 y' //inspection
R F L F D //cross
U' R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L-1
y U R U' R' //F2L-2
y U' R' U2 R y U' L' U L //F2L-3
R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L-4
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL

57 HTM, 4.8 TPS

Seems like I still suck though.
Instead of that cross and F2L-1 I should have done: R F L F U2 L' U L D (xcross).
The third pair was ugly as well. Maybe R' U2 R U2 R' U R instead, shorter and two rotations less.
Also it's maybe time to learn WV, instead of F2L-4 and OLL I could have done: R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' which is actually exactly the same as I did but with cancelling moves.

EDIT: Oh, and this is fullstep contrary to my old pb single!


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 10, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thank you! As am I. I think at this point I can become a little more consistent and maybe get my averages down to 7.7 ish but I doubt I'll make it any farther than that.


You don't think your TPS can be improved?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 10, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> You don't think your TPS can be improved?



"TPS" as in movecount/solve time can definitely be improved (just from eliminating pauses), but I don't think I can physically turn any faster.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 10, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> "TPS" as in movecount/solve time can definitely be improved (just from eliminating pauses), but I don't think I can physically turn any faster.


never say never man. (*not affiliated with JB)
I never thought anyone could get a 12tps solve either.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 10, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> never say never man. (*not affiliated with JB)
> I never thought anyone could get a 12tps solve either.


I'm not saying it's not possible; just that I don't see myself putting in the time in order to achieve it. Someone probably has a 12 TPS solve already.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 10, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I'm not saying it's not possible; just that I don't see myself putting in the time in order to achieve it. Someone probably has a 12 TPS solve already.


Feliks had a 12.35 TPS solve in 2014


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 10, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Feliks had a 12.35 TPS solve in 2014


One of the solves in his 18 sub 7 solves in a row had slightly higher tps.

Edit: solve 14, 12.45 tps (PLL was Na perm)


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 10, 2016)

This OH thing is getting fun. assuming this improvement rate stays constant, I'll be sub 10 in 2 weeks 
current avg5: 23.542 (σ = 3.28)
best avg5: 22.926 (σ = 2.87)

current avg12: 23.911 (σ = 3.05)
best avg12: 23.911
30.483, 18.321, 19.640, 24.177, 27.865, 24.960, 25.106, 23.856, 26.896, 26.649, 20.121, 19.840


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 10, 2016)

Pretty good

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-10
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 59.097
worst: 1:19.441

mean of 3
current: 1:05.593 (σ = 2.79)
best: 1:04.230 (σ = 5.84)

avg of 5
current: 1:06.303 (σ = 1.60)
best: 1:05.641 (σ = 3.00)

avg of 12
current: 1:06.721 (σ = 3.06)
best: 1:06.721 (σ = 3.06)

Average: 1:09.294 (σ = 2.99)
Mean: 1:09.247

Time List:
1:11.671, 1:12.083, 1:13.784, 1:08.790, 1:09.686, 1:13.856, 1:08.375, 1:10.752, 1:19.441, 1:08.074, 1:12.582, 1:15.028, 1:09.044, 1:11.594, 59.097, 1:03.011, 1:10.583, 1:05.000, 1:08.912, 1:06.766, 1:04.563, 1:11.711, 1:02.434, 1:07.721, 1:06.625


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 10, 2016)

3.6x ZBLL avg of 100. jeez. major motivation boost


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 10, 2016)

23.49 pll time attack UWR

wasnt even perfect, i can do better.

edit: 23.41
edit2: 22.39 single, 24.05 avg5, 24.78 avg12

28.84, 26.27, 26.53, 26.96, 28.94,27.68, 25.14, 29.25, 25.19, 25.29,28.74, 25.23, [23.49, 26.32, 25.83,*23.41, 24.97, (27.35), (22.39),23.78*, 25.07, 25.63, 24.34, 25.00]


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 10, 2016)

I got a PB 3x3 OH average of 5: 17.39.
Using a yulong...
With all solves yellow cross.
I guess my yellow cross is just as good as my white cross now.


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 10, 2016)

YESSS pb 2x2 average of 5: 1.438 my previous best was like 1.513 i think
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-10
avg of 5: 1.438
Time List:
1. (1.121) F2 R U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
2. 1.762 R' U' R' F' U F' R2 U R'
3. 1.355 F2 U R' U' R' F U' R2 U2
4. (1.919) F' U2 F' R2 U F U R U2
5. 1.198 R F R F2 R' F2 R' F U'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-10
avg of 12: 13.08

Time List:
1. 13.91 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)
2. (9.71) (4, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)
3. 16.82 (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(1, -2)
4. 12.92 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/
5. 12.96 (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/
6. 12.68 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)
7. (17.19) (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)
8. 11.07 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)
9. 13.48 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -2)
10. 12.95 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)
11. 11.91 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/
12. 12.03 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)

PB, not many parities iirc

PB single too
8.55 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)

edit: PB single again wat
(7.99) (6, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 10, 2016)

6x6x6: 3:12.51, 3:16.36, (3:45.06), 3:12.08, (3:11.23) = *3:13.65*

now my PB average of 5 is lower than my mean of 3... should have got that too really but the solves either side of this average were 3:40 and 3:28 >.<


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 10, 2016)

Average of 5: 16.14
1. (18.94) B2 U B D R' B' U' R D' B' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 
2. 15.23 F U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 B R' D2 U R F2 D2 L' U' F 
3. 15.91 B' F D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B D' R U2 L D2 F R' U2 B F2 
4. (14.52) F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R U2 R' F2 D B' U2 F2 L' U F U' F2 L' 
5. 17.27 B' U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B F D2 L D' L' R2 B L' F' R D 

Pb ao5 for OH. Improved it by quite a bit.


----------



## nalralz (Apr 10, 2016)

Super nice average of 5 on camera! Getting better at look ahead during inspection.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-10
avg of 5: 12.13

Time List:
1. (11.34) F D L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U' F2 L' F2 L 
2. (15.45) U' B' D2 F D2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L F' D2 U L R D2 L' D 
3. 11.79 U2 L D2 R U2 L F2 L' F2 D' R U B' L B D B D L' 
4. 12.48 U2 R2 B F R2 B L2 R2 F U2 L' D' L' U2 L' U2 R2 U R 
5. 12.10 B' D2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B U L R2 D' B2 R2


----------



## Torch (Apr 10, 2016)

4 7x7 PB singles in a row: 5:56, 5:47, 5:40, and 5:05. Followed up with a 5:52 for a 5:46 ao5.


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 10, 2016)

2.04 2x2 ao50 and 2.13 ao100 2x2 averages


----------



## Cale S (Apr 11, 2016)

Tried a gigaminx for the first time today, solved it in like 45 minutes


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 11, 2016)

Learned M2 the right way this time, and did a BLD attempt. It was off by 2 flipped edges, and a 5:58 DNF. Super happy about this, because it's the closest I've gotten in a long time and it was a memo mistake which shouldn't normally happen.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 11, 2016)

16.x OH PB single (accidental ZBLL)


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 11, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1468&cat=1&rnd=2

the 8.95 was a +2, the avg would've been 7.83 ;-;


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 11, 2016)

Yesterday did like 2-4 hours of practising 4x4 and revived my ShengShou. Got a 49.81 single (2nd best ever) and counting 52 in that average, the average was only 58 lol  I like ShengShou better than my AoSu, because it's not as heavy.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 11, 2016)

11.7 PB avg5
4x4 59.15 PB (1st sub1!)


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 11, 2016)

1:29 5x5 PB single.


----------



## myung97 (Apr 11, 2016)

Broke all of my megaminx PBs except for average of 5 in the last few days. 
38.10 single (very lucky)
50.03 avg5 (PB is 48.65)
53.03 avg12
55.61 avg50
56.50 avg100


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 11, 2016)

2.07 Skewb PB single!  (yes, it was 7 moves and stackmatted ) could've been sub2 if I hadn't take so long to recog ;-;


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally finished a doc for all my PBs!


Spoiler: PBs



https://docs.google.com/document/d/13Hc0wusN2O6dv2SJXbnNxvRFOdci_d8qTVeFXnCOK38/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 11, 2016)

Since I haven't posted feet PB's since January, here they are:

33.78 Single
39.98 mo3
41.23 ao5
45.01 ao12
47.34 ao50
48.12 ao100


----------



## sqAree (Apr 12, 2016)

Again new pb single, this time by 0.01 seconds (11.79 to 11.78).

scramble: U F R B U2 L' B2 U' L F2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 R B2 D'

z2 //inspection
F D2 R' U' y' R2 F' D R' D' //worst cross ever
R' U2 R L' U L //F2L-1
U R U' R' //F2L-2
y U' R' U R y L' U' L //F2L-3
U' y' R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L-4
U f R U R' U' f' //OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL

50 HTM, 4.2 TPS

Alternative cross: D' F D2 U' L R' F2
3rd pair: R' U R U' R' U' R followed by 4th pair: y U' R' U' R U2 R' U R had the same number of moves but two rotations less.
Would have gotten an easy OLL and J perm.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.64
1. 9.13 B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R D' R U B' R' D L B R2 
2. 10.53 F' B R L U2 D' B' D2 R' F' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 
3. 11.73 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L' R2 D2 B' F' R D2 L D' U' R 
4. 9.76 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U' B2 R F2 D' F' L B U' F' L2 F2 
5. 9.52 F R2 D L' U2 D2 L' B U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 
6. 9.81 L U2 L' F U D' F R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D L2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 
7. 9.79 B' R2 L' D2 B2 R' U' L' D2 B' U' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 
8. (8.25) L' D B L U' F2 L B L U F2 U D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U 
9. 8.73 D R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B' F' L D' R' B L2 R F' 
10. (15.71) U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L' F' U2 B R' B D' B D' U2 
11. 8.93 L2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 R' U L D2 L2 F U' F2 
12. 8.46 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 B R B2 F' R2 D' B L' B' F 

Pb ao12 and first sub 10! Dang those last 5 solves were crazy (8.71 ao5, also pb).


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I'm switching to my Aosu. got both of these with it:
4x4 PB single: 53.17
DP PB single: 59.77
sub1 with DP... that's crazy


----------



## mjm (Apr 12, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I think I'm switching to my Aosu. got both of these with it:
> 4x4 PB single: 53.17
> DP PB single: 59.77
> sub1 with DP... that's crazy


What's DP?
Also, the AoSu's pretty alright 
What were you using beforehand?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2016)

mjm said:


> What's DP?
> Also, the AoSu's pretty alright
> What were you using beforehand?


double parity. And I was using the Yuxin  it's too wiggly for me


----------



## mjm (Apr 12, 2016)

Got it. Nice!
That sort of sounds like the YuXin might be better for me... My AoSu locks up a little bit on my parity alg, and I'm afraid to loosen it.

I'm curious about the MeiYu, too.


----------



## NeilH (Apr 12, 2016)

I've been cubing for a year and four months, and I finally finished learning full PLL; I just learned Nb perm. 21/21!!!!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 12, 2016)

9.85 3x3 with fun dot OLLCP

L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 L' B2 U2 L D2 R' D F2 

x2 D R D' R' y' D' L D
R U R' U2 L U' L'
R' U2 R U y' R U R'
y R U R'
R' U' R
r D' R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 D r'
y' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 12, 2016)

23.915 OH single. nothing special except the F2L took only 8 seconds (Xcross and very good TPS) LL took 15 .....why


----------



## sqAree (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry for all these pb singles I posted recently but this one is worth because it's my first sub10 solve ever! 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-12
single: 9.91

Time List:
1. 9.90 L2 B' R2 F L2 F L2 U2 F' U2 L2 D F' D2 R B' U L' F R' F

x2 y' //inspection
F D' R' //cross
U' R' U2 R U y' R U R' //F2L-1
y R' U R U' R' U' R //F2L-2
y' U2 R' U R //F2L-3
y' U R U' R' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L-4
U2 U2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' //OLL
U' //PLL skip

46 HTM, 4.6 TPS

I just don't understand why my pb singles are always the worst solves I can imagine..
For first pair I could have maybe done U R' U' R U2 R' U R to save one rotation.
2nd and 3rd were good I think but obviously just y' U R U R' U' R U R' for 4th. I really have to remember this one. It doesn't cost a lot of time but those split seconds are crucial now that I enter the sub10 range.
Not to mention my OLL recognition.

Quite happy though considering a sub10 single was my goal for 2016.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 12, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Sorry for all these pb singles I posted recently but this one is worth because it's my first sub10 solve ever!
> [...]
> Quite happy though considering a sub10 single was my goal for 2016.


Congrats! I've been waiting for a sub-10 single for over a year now. and still not even sub-11


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 12, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 23.915 OH single. nothing special except the F2L took only 8 seconds (Xcross and very good TPS) LL took 15 .....why


As someone who uses 3x3 PLLs except for V and Nb perms I can relate to this. My official 19 had a sub 10 F2L.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 12, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> As someone who uses 3x3 PLLs except for V and Nb perms I can relate to this. My official 19 had a sub 10 F2L.


I have a official 13 fullstep with 7.5 f2l, not that great either


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 12, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> As someone who uses 3x3 PLLs except for V and Nb perms I can relate to this. My official 19 had a sub 10 F2L.


Awww man. 
Also are you going to the Asian champs?


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 12, 2016)

RU 2generator OH PBs:
ao5 9.447
mo3 8.201
ao12 9.854
single 6.871


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 12, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Awww man.
> Also are you going to the Asian champs?


Nah it's probably one week before my end of year exams. Besides, I doubt I'll be allowed to go to China.

Also, 12.18 OH PB single, 18.02 ao5 and 19.40 ao12


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Sorry for all these pb singles I posted recently but this one is worth because it's my first sub10 solve ever!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-12
> single: 9.91
> ...


Is it 9.91 or 9.90?  if it's 9.91, we're tied


----------



## sqAree (Apr 12, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Congrats! I've been waiting for a sub-10 single for over a year now. and still not even sub-11



Thanks you! The funny thing is that I have no sub11 solve except for this sub10 solve and several 11.xx ones. ^^



YouCubing said:


> Is it 9.91 or 9.90?  if it's 9.91, we're tied



csTimer is weird, the solve was definitely 9.90 but when I ask it to display the average it tells me the average was 9.91.
So I guess I beat you. Not even close.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 12, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Thanks you! The funny thing is that I have no sub11 solve except for this sub10 solve and several 11.xx ones.



Exactly. I know that because of your PB single posts lately and that's why I mentioned it because you avoided the sub11 altogether and I would be happy even with a sub11. Anyway, I'm an oldie and my progress is slower so I have to be patient.


----------



## Torch (Apr 12, 2016)

6x6 single and mo3 PBs for the weekly comp: 3:33.05, 3:31.76, 3:16.40 = 3:27.07 mean


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2016)

PB (and first sub 20) average of 5 = 18.76
19.37, (27.25), 18.55, (17.69), 18.37

It's pathetic compared to all of you in here talking about 11 second solves, but I was happy about it


----------



## sqAree (Apr 12, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> PB (and first sub 20) average of 5 = 18.76
> 19.37, (27.25), 18.55, (17.69), 18.37
> 
> It's pathetic compared to all of you in here talking about 11 second solves, but I was happy about it



Your first sub20 ao5 is even sub19? Nice. I was exactly at that point half a year ago and remember how awesome the first sub20 avg felt. Congrats!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 12, 2016)

wtf naing
(megaminx)
https://i.gyazo.com/01067553fa21a006d9aab984e50f2cd8.png


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Your first sub20 ao5 is even sub19?


Yes, I don't do very many timed solves these days because it's bad practice for my lookahead. I'm trying to break the habit of spamming TPS for each pair and then having a 2-second pause. 

Apparently the practice I've been doing is paying off somewhat.



sqAree said:


> I was exactly at that point half a year ago and remember how awesome the first sub20 avg felt.


Well, I haven't really gotten a legitimate sub 20 average. Ao5s are too volatile to mean anything. When I get a sub 20 average of 12 I'll consider myself to have a sub 20 average.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2016)

9.80 3x3 PB single!   
D' F D' R' B2 U R2 F' R U2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L'
can't reconstruct, but I know it was a wide antisune to a PLL skip. 
(sorry sqAree )


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2016)

Made my first video since March 12!


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Made my first video since March 12!


On Youtube?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> On Youtube?


yes. here it is:


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2016)

okso PB cleansweep:
single: 9.80
avg5: 12.81
avg12: 13.71
avg100: 15.40


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 12, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yes. here it is:


Please do more 2x2.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Please do more 2x2.


Haha alright. I recorded a bunch of solves last night, and I wasn't doing very well. I have a 30 minute video full of fails and me rambling and saying random ****. I may just go ahead and upload the whole thing as a comedy video.

edit: here it is


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yes. here it is:


Ha I'm faster than that in 1x1 BLD  

Nice average. Have you done this before?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Ha I'm faster than that in 1x1 BLD
> 
> Nice average. Have you done this before?


lol thats impressive

I did a 2BLD ao 100 a few weeks ago, but this is only my second session.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 13, 2016)

24.06 OH avg of 12.
18.16 Single with V perm......only learnt OH V perm 2 days ago lol


----------



## Torch (Apr 13, 2016)

Reset my feet PBs since I switched to solving on hard floor with a stackmat. After a 120 solve session, here are the new ones:

54.85 single (actually better than my old single on carpet!)
1:15.57 ao5
1:24.08 ao12
1:30.04 ao50
1:35.45 ao100


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 13, 2016)

7.42 PB Single and it's fullstep.
1. 7.42 U' F2 U' L2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' F D L2 D F2 L' D' F D

inspection: x2 y' 
cross: F' L R' F R D' R' D
1st pair : U' R' U R U2 y R U R'
2nd pair: U' R' U R
3rd pair: L U2 L' L' U' L
4th pair: U2 y R' U R
OLL: U2 r U r' R U R' U' r' U' r
PLL : R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2


----------



## sqAree (Apr 13, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 9.80 3x3 PB single!
> D' F D' R' B2 U R2 F' R U2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L'
> can't reconstruct, but I know it was a wide antisune to a PLL skip.
> (sorry sqAree )



You don't dare! :O
Honestly, I think I will need ages to beat that, on average I'm still like 1-2 seconds slower than you.

But maybe not for long, new pbs this night:

17.52 ao100, 17.11 (almost sub16) ao50 and a cool (also pb) ao12 in:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
avg of 12: 15.81

Time List:
1. 15.07 F2 U R2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' R' F' U L' B' U L R D' F U'
2. 16.19 U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 B D2 R U' F L D' U' L' R2 U2 R2
3. (18.11) D' L2 F L2 R2 F D2 B U2 F D L B2 F' R U2 F2 U' R
4. (14.41) D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 F' R B R B D' B2 U' R' D2
5. 16.16 D L2 F' R2 B L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F' L R' B R' U B2 F' R U2
6. 15.19 L2 D2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B' U' B' F D' R2 D' B' R
7. 17.59 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 F R B D' U' L R U R
8. 16.28 B D L2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B D U2 L B' L' R' D R2
9. 16.15 U' R B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L R2 F2 U' R U2 B F2 R2 D' L2 B
10. 15.12 B U B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U F' L R2 F L' D R' B' D
11. 14.66 F2 R2 F R2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R D' F U2 L2 U F D' B2 R2
12. 15.64 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F' R' F2 D B' L' R' B2 D2 B'


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 13, 2016)

wtf

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
single: 11.21

Time List:
1. 11.21 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/

Cubeshape and CP skip.


----------



## EMI (Apr 13, 2016)

3x3 PB Average!
[8.23], 7.93, 7.53, (9.74), (7.26), 8.14
7.87 Average of 5.
Old PB was 7.93.
Video (not really worth a thread):


----------



## Rrubin (Apr 13, 2016)

*3x3x3 Personal Best: 14.08 seconds*

Cube: MoYu Aolong v2

*Scramble: *
B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' L B2 D2 R B' U2 F L' D F

*Execution:*
x2 y' // inspection
F’ L D’ R’ D’ // cross
y’ R U2 R’ U’ L’ U L // F2L-1
U y’ U2 y’ R U R’ U’ y’ R’ U2 R U2’ R’ U R // F2L-2
U y' U R U R’ y U R U R’ // F2L-3
y' U’ R U’ R’ // F2L-4
U’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’ // OLL
U' // AUF (PLL skip)


*Moves: *48

*Turns per Second: *3.41

*Cube Rotations: *7

*I really need to work on my F2L but I am really happy because this is a PB by 4 seconds


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 13, 2016)

Rrubin said:


> *3x3x3 Personal Best: 14.08 seconds*
> 
> Cube: MoYu Aolong v2
> 
> ...


The reconstruction doesn't work.


----------



## Rrubin (Apr 13, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> The reconstruction doesn't work.


oops y' in the inspection sorry


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 13, 2016)

Rrubin said:


> oops y' in the inspection sorry


Congratulations on the PB. 

Now you just need to work on your F2L cases to avoid those 7 cube rotations and you will be getting 14 second solves every time. haha


----------



## Rrubin (Apr 13, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Congratulations on the PB.
> 
> Now you just need to work on your F2L cases to avoid those 7 cube rotations and you will be getting 14 second solves every time. haha



Hopefully one day I can average 14 . The two main things I need to work on are look ahead on F2L and move efficiency for F2L (learning more F2L cases). If I can improve on those, I believe I can do it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 13, 2016)

EMI said:


> 3x3 PB Average!
> [8.23], 7.93, 7.53, (9.74), (7.26), 8.14
> 7.87 Average of 5.
> Old PB was 7.93.
> Video (not really worth a thread):


this was .01 sub me until a few mins ago:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
avg of 5: 7.443

Time List:
1. (6.959) L2 F2 L2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D' U F U2 R D2 L' D' B2 D 
2. (7.922) F' R U L F' D B2 L' D2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 L2 F L 
3. 7.322 L B R F D2 F U B' D2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B' 
4. 7.265 F' R' D F U' D' F B U' L2 F2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F U2 R' 
5. 7.743 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B' D2 F D' F' R F2 L' D' L2

pure sub8 wtf. Failed the ao12 a bit tho, still PB. all fullstep but the 6 which was just niclas LL 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
avg of 12: 8.500

Time List:
1. 8.296 L D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F D2 F' D2 R' D2 B' D 
2. 9.835 D B L2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B R' U L' U' L' U2 B R2 
3. 7.667 L F D2 L' B R2 U D' F' U2 F L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 U' 
4. 9.085 D B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F' R2 D L' R U L' D' R' F' 
5. (10.957) D2 B2 R B2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R U' F' R2 U' R' B' D2 F' D' 
6. 9.596 F' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 D' L2 U L R' F L' B D2 B 
7. 10.273 F' D' L' U' R' B R2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 
8. (6.959) L2 F2 L2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D' U F U2 R D2 L' D' B2 D 
9. 7.922 F' R U L F' D B2 L' D2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 L2 F L 
10. 7.322 L B R F D2 F U B' D2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B' 
11. 7.265 F' R' D F U' D' F B U' L2 F2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F U2 R' 
12. 7.743 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B' D2 F D' F' R F2 L' D' L2


----------



## EMI (Apr 13, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> this was .01 sub me until a few mins ago:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
> avg of 5: 7.443



GJ!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 13, 2016)

F2 is really good (jk) single was fullstep tho :^)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 7.685
worst: 13.982

mean of 3
current: 10.324 (σ = 0.76)
best: 8.990 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 5
current: 11.033 (σ = 1.02)
best: 9.574 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 12
current: 10.896 (σ = 0.65)
best: 10.249 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 50
current: 10.939 (σ = 0.79)
best: 10.939 (σ = 0.79)

Average: 10.939 (σ = 0.79)
Mean: 10.955

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 11.432 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F R' B D L B R2 D2 R B2 
2. 11.837 D2 B' D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F' L' D' F D B2 U' F2 L2 R' 
3. 11.778 U F R' F' B2 U2 R U' F' R2 U R2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' 
4. 13.718 F' R2 F2 L B2 U' F2 D2 L F R2 L2 B' D2 F B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 
5. 11.661 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 B' L2 R F' U L2 F2 R' D U' 
6. 10.870 R U' D' B' D2 R' U R2 B L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 B2 D' 
7. 9.771 F L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F' L B2 D' F R2 U R' D U2 B 
8. 10.218 F' U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U L' D2 B2 U B L R' B2 
9. 10.441 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B L D R B D U B2 U F' 
10. 11.071 F' L2 D2 B' L2 B F L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B L R F U' L 
11. 10.895 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F R U B F U2 L2 R' F 
12. 9.993 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D F2 U L' D2 R F' R' D2 U2 R' B2 L2 
13. 11.986 F' R' U' F B R U B' D' L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 B2 U' D2 
14. 12.332 D B' U R2 F2 B2 R B' U D2 R2 B' D2 F2 B U2 F R2 F R2 
15. 11.957 U' L U2 F' D2 B D2 L F' U D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 
16. 11.787 L B' R2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B D2 B2 F' D B U' F2 L D' U2 F D' 
17. 10.950 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B' U' L' F' U' F R2 D2 L' B' 
18. 11.729 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L B D L2 F' L2 F2 
19. 10.478 U B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B' D' R' F' D2 B2 F2 U' 
20. 11.964 U2 D' F' D2 B L2 U L' D B2 R' F2 U2 R2 L' F2 L B2 D2 L 
21. 9.530 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 L' F D F' L2 D' B' U R' U' 
22. 11.074 B D R F2 U' D2 F R F' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L 
23. 11.727 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L U' B' U' F' U2 B D L2 
24. 10.925 R2 U2 R U L' F U' B' D R' U' R2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 
25. 10.132 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R2 B R' F D L2 F' U F2 L 
26. 9.542 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D' L R2 F' R' D' B D' R2 
27. 10.161 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U R' F' D' B' R U L' F' U' 
28. 10.205 D2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F' L2 B' F L' D' F D2 F' D2 L2 D B2 
29. 12.366 R U R B' D F2 D2 L D U2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 
30. 11.072 D2 R B2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R D' F U' R B2 L' R2 B D' 
31. 9.436 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 R' D B' U L' D' F' L2 R2 
32. 7.685 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U2 R D2 U F2 D B2 R B L2 D2 
33. 10.024 B L F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 R F' D F D B2 D' F 
34. 9.261 R' D2 L D' F U' B' L' F' U' F U2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 
35. 13.982 L D2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U' F R D L2 B' R' D' B D 
36. 10.969 F R F' L' U L' D' R' U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L' 
37. 11.264 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' F U B U B2 L R2 B R2 
38. 10.793 L F R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B F' L F2 U' B' F' D R U F 
39. 9.606 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 B U2 B F2 R F' R' D' R2 B D' U L 
40. 11.330 F' B U2 B L2 U R' B2 U2 D' F' L2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 F' 
41. 10.653 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 R U L2 R2 B' U L' B F' U2 
42. 10.936 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 R' U2 R2 B U2 F' R F' R2 D 
43. 10.824 U' D2 R' U F2 R2 D2 B L D' R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U 
44. 10.857 B' D L' D2 B' U' D' B L' U2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 
45. 11.420 B R2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 R' U2 L U2 B R' B D2 R' B' U' 
46. 11.965 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 L' U' F U2 B' R' D' L' B2 
47. 12.186 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 U B2 D B2 D' B' R2 F D' B2 D2 L B' D' 
48. 11.196 F' R U2 L2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B L U2 F2 U' L F' D2 
49. 9.937 U B U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B D' L2 R B' R U2 B2 D' U2 
50. 9.840 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D U F2 D' L2 U' F U2 F' L U' R' F D2 U' B


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 13, 2016)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO 4x4
(49.87), 1:04.11, 55.90, (1:16.86), 57.16 = 59.06
PB single AND avg5!!! first sub50 single and first sub1 avg5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 13, 2016)

feet today:
33.90 single, 2nd best with niklas LL
35.48 and 36.36 fullstep singles
44.48 PB ao12
47.34 pretty good ao50

all done with my Zhanchi. I got a 30.28 single with my f2 and LL skip the other day, not counting it as a PB because it was handscramble


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 14, 2016)

FIRST 5!!!!!!!! finally have a pb i can point to. I didnt know it befors
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
single: 5.760
Second try 4.72
Time List:
1. 5.760 R D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L U2 L' B2 U B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 R2
x2 F L' F R U' R2 double x cross 
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U' F R' F' R U R U' R'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 14, 2016)

6.92 last layer average of 100, no inspection

(Yes I suck)

Is this a decent split to get a 20 second average?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 14, 2016)

2.43 last layer avg5 (worst solve was a G perm because I'm too lazy for full PLL lol)

1. 2.60 R B' R' F U F' U' R2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 B L2 B' 
2. 2.45 F U2 L F2 L D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 
3. (4.63) D' B2 D' B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L R' F2 L R' 
4. 2.25 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R' U R B2 U F L' F 
5. (2.20) R2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 R' D2 L D2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 

3.21 avg12
3.86 avg100


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 14, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 2.43 last layer avg5 (worst solve was a G perm because I'm too lazy for full PLL lol)
> 
> 1. 2.60 R B' R' F U F' U' R2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 B L2 B'
> 2. 2.45 F U2 L F2 L D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2
> ...


Is that with or without inspection?


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 14, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> 6.92 last layer average of 100, no inspection
> 
> (Yes I suck)
> 
> Is this a decent split to get a 20 second average?



You're actually a little fast, an optimal split for LL for 20 second average is about 7.6 seconds. Just means to work on F2L and cross instead of LL algs


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 14, 2016)

My GuanSu is getting really good. PB ao100 by a ton.

single
best: 1:02.11
worst: 1:47.60

mean of 3
current: 1:21.97 (σ = 1.36)
best: 1:12.91 (σ = 4.92)

avg of 5
current: 1:24.10 (σ = 2.70)
best: 1:13.31 (σ = 5.20)

avg of 12
current: 1:20.95 (σ = 4.84)
best: 1:17.71 (σ = 8.12)

avg of 50
current: 1:22.22 (σ = 5.04)
best: 1:21.03 (σ = 5.81)

avg of 100
current: 1:21.90 (σ = 5.12)
best: 1:21.90 (σ = 5.12)

oh would you look at that my 100th post is also an ao100 how convenient


----------



## Cale S (Apr 14, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Is that with or without inspection?



With, I'll try it without inspection after school


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 14, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> You're actually a little fast, an optimal split for LL for 20 second average is about 7.6 seconds. Just means to work on F2L and cross instead of LL algs


Yes, my F2L is horrible. I'm working on it by doing slow solves; hopefully that will help it be slightly less horrible.



Cale S said:


> With, I'll try it without inspection after school


OK


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 14, 2016)

on cam, failed to roll. 6th sub8 ao5 iirc

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-14
avg of 5: 7.993

Time List:
1. (10.764) U D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 B U' R' F' R2 B2 L D R' D 
2. 7.902 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U B2 F2 L D F' L' D U2 R B2 F' 
3. (7.092) R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' R F' D' F' D2 B2 L' B' D 
4. 7.941 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' R B2 L' F' U B' U2 L' F2 U 
5. 8.137 U R2 B L2 F' R' U2 B R2 B' U L2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 U' D'

but all fullstep, might upload


----------



## biscuit (Apr 14, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 2.43 last layer avg5 (worst solve was a G perm because I'm too lazy for full PLL lol)
> 
> 1. 2.60 R B' R' F U F' U' R2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 B L2 B'
> 2. 2.45 F U2 L F2 L D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2
> ...



This WILL be fixed on Saturday. If I have to tie you to a chair and teach you G-perms, I will.


----------



## Torch (Apr 14, 2016)

Apparently the key to getting faster at feet is to stop being color neutral. Who knew?

50.73 single
1:03.97 mo3
1:04.73 ao5
1:06.69 ao12
1:11.12 ao50
1:14.88 ao100

I could probably keep rolling the ao100 down to 1:12 or so, but I don't have time right now.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> This WILL be fixed on Saturday. If I have to tie you to a chair and teach you G-perms, I will.


Wait does this guy actually average 12 seconds and not know full PLL?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 14, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Wait does this guy actually average 12 seconds and not know full PLL?


I know right?


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I know right?


What the actual heck

Does he know OLL?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> What the actual heck
> 
> Does he know OLL?


I'm pretty sure he knows full OLLCP and some ZBLL.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 14, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I'm pretty sure he knows full OLLCP...


Then why did he have a solve where he needed a G perm?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 14, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I'm pretty sure he knows full OLLCP and some ZBLL.



I used to know about half of OLLCP but I've forgotten some, for ZBLL I know easy cases and some others


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 14, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I used to know about half of OLLCP but I've forgotten some, for ZBLL I know easy cases and some others


Why did you learn ZBLL and not G perms


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 14, 2016)

WHAT THE ACTUAL CRUD. 9.084 3x3 PB single. Previous was 10.3, I'll update my sig later. My friend was pushing me to get a 10.0, and I shattered his expectations with a PLL skip.

I win, Noah.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 14, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Why did you learn ZBLL and not G perms



The ZBLLs I know are so easy that they are easier to learn than G perms

just learned Gc btw

edit: and Ra in like 10 seconds


----------



## biscuit (Apr 15, 2016)

Cale S said:


> The ZBLLs I know are so easy that they are easier to learn than G perms
> 
> just learned Gc btw
> 
> edit: and Ra in like 10 seconds



So you'll learn them all by Saturday right (insert serious face emoji here)


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> WHAT THE ACTUAL CRUD. 9.084 3x3 PB single. Previous was 10.3, I'll update my sig later. My friend was pushing me to get a 10.0, and I shattered his expectations with a PLL skip.
> 
> I win, Noah.


noooooo now I have to practice 3x3 again D:
but seriously gj. The only reason I don't do 3x3 is because all of my 3x3s suck -_-


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> noooooo now I have to practice 3x3 again D:
> but seriously gj. The only reason I don't do 3x3 is because all of my 3x3s suck -_-



My Thunderclap is pretty good. I dunno what your standards are like.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> My Thunderclap is pretty good. I dunno what your standards are like.


I think all my cubes died tbh  my dad has a Thunderclap and it's really good, I have one hopefully getting to me before my next comp


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I think all my cubes died tbh  my dad has a Thunderclap and it's really good, I have one hopefully getting to me before my next comp


Good luck.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 15, 2016)

So I smashed all my pyraminx PBs... 
Single: 1.57 (lol)
Ao5: 3.35
Ao12: 3.85
Ao100: 4.62


Done with L4E. The scramble for the single was U R' U R l b u'. XD. I think I had about 5 sub-NR average of 5's, so maybe by my next competition I'll improve and have a chance at getting it!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2016)

nice 5x5 mo3: 
1:26.25, 1:27.99, 1:22.66

on the 1:27 I used an actual G perm alg yay, the 1:22 was my lol Z perm though 
avg5 was 1:31, not pb


----------



## biscuit (Apr 15, 2016)

Cale S said:


> nice 5x5 mo3:
> 1:26.25, 1:27.99, 1:22.66
> 
> on the 1:27 I used an actual G perm alg yay, the 1:22 was my lol Z perm though
> avg5 was 1:31, not pb



Listen. Apparently we need to make you learn all your PLL's again. I'll bring a list.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 15, 2016)

I got a Cubic Aofu. My only sub 6 solve before this was at my last comp.

Mean: 6:11.617
Average: 6:11.600
Best time: 5:12.574
Median: 6:12.411
Worst time: 7:11.152
Standard deviation: 36.180

Best average of 5: 5:39.738
12-16 - (5:12.574) 6:09.252 (6:37.449) 5:20.118 5:29.845

Best average of 12: 5:54.182
10-21 - 5:31.065 6:45.462 (5:12.574) 6:09.252 6:37.449 5:20.118 5:29.845 5:32.498 6:07.275 (7:01.280) 5:26.403 6:02.456


Spoiler



1. 6:15.571 2R' 3F 3B D2 3L F 2U2 3F2 3R2 2F2 B2 2L' 2R2 3B' 2L' 3B' 2U' 3B' 3U' 2B' D2 2R U' 3D2 D' L 2U' 3D' 2L' 3R' 2F 3B' 2D2 L D' 3R' 2B 2L' 3B2 3U D' B2 2D2 B' L' 3L' 2R' U 3U' 3D D 3B L' B' 3D 2D 2L' B' 2L2 R2 2B2 U2 3U2 2B2 B 2D2 R' B' 3R' 3F2 B' 3R2 3U' 3L' B2 3U D 3B' R2 2F 2D2 2L2 2U D 3F2 3D' 3F' B2 3D L2 3R2 U' 2D F 3B' U2 2U 2L 2D' D2
2. 6:17.669 L2 3L' 3F' B2 U' 3F' 2R U2 3F D2 3B U D2 3L2 2U 3B2 L' 2L' R 3U L2 2R2 R' 3D2 2L2 3B 2L F2 3L2 2U 3D2 F U 2F' 2B L' 3U R2 F2 2F2 2B' 3L2 3U' 3B R 2B' 3R2 D2 2B' 3D2 2R' R B2 3R2 2R2 3D2 D 3B2 3R F2 3U 3R2 2F' 2R F 2F2 3B 2B2 D2 3F2 3B' L' 2F' 3B 3D2 B' U' 2R' 2U2 3D F' 3F' L2 2L' 2R2 3B2 3L' R' 3F 2L 3D' F U2 B2 2D B' 2L 2U' D 3B2
3. 6:50.280 R 2B 2U 2D R 2F' 2B2 R2 2F' U2 3R2 F 2R' 2B' B D 2B' L 3R 3F' 3B2 L2 2U 3F2 2U2 2L2 D' 2L U2 2U' D 3R' 2D 2L' R U' 2D F 3F' 3B 2B' B2 L 2D D2 L 3B 2R' F2 3B' B2 3D2 2F2 2U 3F 2B2 R' F2 3U' 3F' 3R 3U' 3F U2 2B U' 2R' 3D2 2D 3L2 F' 3B2 2U 2F' 2D' 3F2 L 3R 2D D 2F2 U2 2U 2B' L2 3B' 3L2 2F' 3F B' 3D' 2D2 2F' 2B B 3U2 L2 2F' 3F' 3R
4. 5:32.154 2F' 3F2 3B' 2U' 3R' F' 3D' F 3F 2U2 2B' 3D' 3R2 3B L2 U' 3B B2 2U R' 2B 2U B 3R 2U 3U2 3D' 3L 3R2 2B' U 2U' 3F 3U' 2D2 2R' 2B2 3D' 2R R2 3F2 2U2 3D' D2 2R' 2F2 3F' B 2D' 3R2 2R D2 3R' R' 3B' 2B 2R U 2R2 U' 3D2 2D2 3R' R 2B L2 3B' 2U 2F2 3F' 3B2 R2 B2 U' R' 3B R2 F' 2L2 U2 3F 2L2 3L' 3R2 2B' D' 3R' 2F 3D 2F 3R B 3R2 3B' 2L2 2R R2 F2 2F' R'
5. 6:49.985 F' 3B' B2 3U2 B' 3L' 3R2 2F2 2R2 R2 U' 3B 2R2 2B2 L' 3L' 3F2 U F' 3B2 U 3D2 2L' D' 3B' B2 L' 3D' 2F2 3F2 3B2 2B' D2 3B' 2B2 R2 2D' D' 2L 2F 2D2 3L' B' 2D D2 L2 2U2 3U2 3D2 3R' 2B2 2U2 3D' D' 2L 3U2 3D2 D2 L2 U2 3D D L2 3F' U 2B 2U2 3U' D 2B B 3R 2R' U2 L2 3L2 3R' 2B2 3L' 2F2 3B2 3R 3D' F 2B' 3L 2U2 3D2 3F 2L' 3R' 3F' L 3L' 3U2 2R2 2F' 2B 3D' L2
6. 6:56.828 2B' L' 2U 2F L' 3D2 3F2 U 3D' 2D' 3B2 2U' D2 F2 3R' 2D L' 2F2 3B 2U 3L2 3R' 2F2 U L 3B U' 2D2 3R 3D 3F 3B 3D L 3B' 2U' 3U2 3L F 3B 2L 3B 2L 3B' 2L2 3L' U2 3F' 2L2 3L' F R2 U' L2 R F' 3F 2B2 B' 3U F' 2F 3F 2R' 2U' 3D2 3F 3B2 2R2 F2 2B2 B 3U2 L2 D 3R U' 3F' 2B2 U2 2F2 2U2 F' 3D2 L' R2 2U2 L 2L2 2R F 3R2 2U2 R U' 2D2 3F 2B2 3R 3D2
7. 7:11.152 3B' 2D 3B2 B' 3R D' B2 3D' 2R 2U 3R2 B2 3U' L2 U2 2L2 R U2 2D2 2R' 2U2 D' 3B 3D' 2R' R' 3F' B 2L' 2R B' 2U L' 3R' 2R 2D2 R U D' 3L' 2U F' D' 3L' 3R 3B2 3L 2R F2 2F 2L2 U 3U2 2R' 2U2 2L' 3L U 3D2 3F 3U2 2R2 2B2 2L 2D D2 3L2 B 2R2 3F2 2L F2 2F 2U2 3U' 2D2 3B' 3L2 2F2 L 2R2 3B' 2R 3F2 D' 2B 3D 2F2 3L2 2R2 2B2 3D2 2F2 2D2 3F' 2B2 D' 3R 3U2 3D
8. 5:26.225 F 3F2 2L 3R2 3F2 L2 3L U' 2D2 B 3R 2R' 3F 3D' 2B2 D' L2 D2 L2 3D2 2R' 2F' 3F U 3B' 2U2 F 2B' L' B2 3R D 2L2 U' 2D' F 3F' B L2 3F 2D F2 3R2 R' F2 3B2 L2 3R2 U' 3L' 3U2 F' D2 L F' 3R' U' F2 3B2 2D' 2F2 3L D2 3R 2B' U' 3U' B2 D 3R 2D 2F U R 2F2 L2 2F' 3L 2R R2 B R F2 L2 2L2 2D B' 3L2 2R' 2F' R2 F2 2B2 B R' 3U2 3F2 2B2 3U F
9. 6:33.120 U' 3U2 F2 3R 2R' F' U2 3F' 3R2 U 2D2 2R' F 3B 2R B R 3B 3L' 2B 2U2 3D F' 2U 3U2 R2 2B' U' 2L 3R' 2R' R 2F 3F L2 2F2 3F2 U2 2L' 2B 2R2 F 2B' 2R 2B' 2R' R2 3B 2B' 3L U' 2B' U2 3D2 2D L2 3R2 3B2 L R' 2F 2U2 3U 2D2 3F 3D' 2D' D2 L R2 3B 2B U 3L 3R' R' U2 3U 2D2 D' F2 3B' L 3U' 2L2 U 2F 3F2 3B2 2B B2 R' 3D2 L 2R 2F2 L 3U' 2D2 3B'
10. 5:31.065 B 3D2 2B' L' 2R D R' 3U2 L2 3U' F R 3B2 3L' 2B 2R2 2U 2B2 R 3D' 2F L R2 F2 L2 2R' 3F' 3L D 2F2 3D' 3R' 2D2 R F2 2B' 3U2 D' 3L' 2U 3U' 3D B 3R U F2 2L' 3F' 3D D' R2 3F' L2 2D' D2 3R' 2D' L' 3F D2 2L' 2U' 2R R' 3B2 2B B2 2U' L2 B' D2 2F' 3R U2 2D' D2 3B' 2U2 D L2 2L2 R' 3U' 3F' 2B B2 2R2 2D 3R 3B' 2U 2B' 3R' 2B B' 2L2 U2 3D' 2D D'
11. 6:45.462 3L' 2D' D2 3R' 2B2 D 3B' 3L' 3D2 3B2 3R' 2R2 D' 3R R2 D' 2B' 2U2 3R2 2R 3D' B 3R' R' 2F' 3B2 B 3U2 L2 F2 2D2 2L2 U 2F 2D2 L 3R B2 2R 3B 2B' U 2D' R' 2F' 2B2 2L2 R2 U 3D' 2B 3L B2 2L 2F2 2B 2U 2B L2 2D2 3L' B2 3L 3D2 2D' L2 2R 3F 3U 2B2 3U' 3B2 L2 2D 2L2 F2 2B U' R 2U 3U2 F B' 3U' 3D F' 3F 2L2 3L 3R 2U 3D D' 3L U2 2F B D2 L2 2L'
12. 5:12.574 3B' 3U' L' 2R2 B2 2L' 3R R2 3F2 3U' 3R2 F2 3B 3U2 L' 3B2 3L 3F' B2 U2 L U 2R' 2F2 2L2 3L2 3R' R 2F' U' 2R B2 3R2 B 3R2 F 2F 2U 2B' R' 2D' F2 B' 2R' U' 2L2 3L2 2R' 3F' 2B 3R2 2R 3B' B U' 3L 2D2 2L2 3F2 3B' 3U B 3R 3D2 2B2 R2 3F 2B2 L 2L' 3U' 2R' 3F' 3B' 2B2 B2 3L' 3D2 L2 3L B' 2L 3B2 2R' 3U 3D2 3L' 3B' 2U2 3U' 2D2 D2 3R2 3D 3L2 3R2 U2 2F 3D D2
13. 6:09.252 2L' 2R2 2U' L 2B' B' 2D 3L2 2R R 3F 2B2 D 2F2 3F 2U D 3R' 2U2 3B2 U' 3U 2D2 D' 3F2 2U2 3U2 F2 R2 F' 2F' 3F2 2U2 2F D2 F2 3B2 3D' 3L2 R' 2D 2R' 2D' F' 3F2 U 3B 2L' 3R F' R' F' 3L F2 3F' D' 2R 2U 2L' 2D 2L2 3L' F 2U' 2B 3R 2R2 2F 3D2 2D' B' 2D2 D 2F U2 2B' L2 F R 2F 3B2 U' 3D2 2D2 3B2 U2 2U 3F2 B R' 3F2 D2 F D' 3R D' B 3D' 3L R'
14. 6:37.449 2D2 2R2 F' B2 3L' 3U2 R F' 3F2 2B U2 3D2 3B' U' R2 2D2 2F2 3F 3L 3B 3L2 2R U 2L B2 R2 3D2 2L2 3F' U 3D' 2R2 3F 2L' 2F U2 2R F 2U 3R' 3D' 3L2 3R2 D' L 3F' 3D 2D2 D' 2B' L 3R 2D' 2F 2U 3D' 3B2 2D' 3L' 2U' 3U 3F' 2D' F 2F2 B' 2L2 3R 2B U D F2 3B 3U' 3R2 2F R U 3D' F' U 2F B' R2 3D B L2 3R2 3F U 2D' 2B 2D2 D2 L2 R2 B 3R' B2 2D'
15. 5:20.118 2U' 3D 2D2 3L2 3D 3F2 2B2 U2 R2 3D' 3L2 R' 3F 2L' 2U' L 3U2 D 3L2 2F' 2L2 3L2 F U' L' U2 F2 3D F2 2D2 3L' 2F2 L 3D2 2D' F2 3R F' 2D 2L 3L U' 2L' 2R2 2U F' 3B' 2B2 L2 U 2D2 3R' 2D 3F' 3B' 3U' F' 2F B' R2 2F' R 2U2 3F 2U B 2L2 3B2 3L' 3R R' 2F' 3L' B 3D' L' D' 3B 2U' 2D2 2L' 3L' 2R 3U F 3D' L 2L' 2B2 R' D 3R' 2B2 3D 3R 3F' B 2U L2 2R
16. 5:29.845 3R 3B 3U' D 2L' 2U' D2 2L 2R2 2B 2U 3B' B2 2R2 2F 3B' B 2L2 2R2 D2 F2 3D 3F2 3B 2B B2 2L' 3U' 2B2 B 3D2 2L2 2D2 L 2R' R2 2U' 3U 3D' L 3F' 2L 3R 3F2 U2 3B2 L2 2L2 3R' R2 2F2 2L 3R 3B 2L2 3R2 2U' 3U' 2D 3F' 3D2 F 2B U 2R2 3F D 2F 3R' B' 2U2 3U' 3F2 2U2 F2 3B' B' L D' 3L2 2F' 3U 2F' 2U2 3U 2D2 2R 3U2 2F2 R D 3F 2R2 2F 2R2 2U2 2D' 3L 3U2 3F2
17. 5:32.498 3U F' 3B' 2B2 L 2F 3B2 3U B2 D L2 U D' F 3F2 2U' 2R 2F' 3F' U2 2F 2B U2 2F 3F 2D' 3F2 L' 3U' 2R R 3D D 2R 2F2 2R' R' 2F2 3F L2 3L2 B' 3D2 3B2 U' 3U 3L' 3R 3F 3R' F 2F' U' 2U D' 3L B' U' D2 3F' 2B D 2L2 2U 2F' U 2U' 3D' F2 3L2 B' 3D2 L' 2L F 3D R' 3B2 D2 2B2 3D2 3F' 3B' B2 2L U2 2U' 3D2 F2 3B 2B 2L2 3L 2R 2B U 3R' 3U' R' F'
18. 6:07.275 3L2 2D2 3B 2U2 2B2 D' 3L' 3F2 B2 U' L 2D R2 3U' L R' 2U2 3U' 2F' 2R' R' 3D L 2B' 3L' 2U R2 2F D2 2L' F2 2B 2R 2D 2F' 3F2 R' U' D 2L' 3F' 2D F' B' 2L2 3R 3B' 2B2 L' R' 2U 3D' D' 3F 3B L' 3F' 2D2 3B B 2D R2 3U2 3R2 U' 2U' 2B' L2 2L2 2R' R' F2 3U2 3L R2 F' 3B' R2 3D 3B 3U 3F 3L' 2D' 2L2 F' U 2D2 D' 2F' 2D' 2R' 3D2 3R 2D2 3B D2 2B' B' 2U
19. 7:01.280 2U 3F 3R2 R2 3B2 2B B' U2 D 3B 2D 2B 2L 3U 2D2 3B' 3L' 2B' 3U F' L2 2U D' 3L 2D2 L 3F2 D2 R2 B2 3R B' L2 U2 3U2 3D2 2D D2 3F2 U2 2R2 3F 3B2 R' 3D R' 2F2 U 2L 3R' 2D2 3R 2F' 3U 2D' R2 3B' 2B' 3U2 F2 3B2 2U' R' 2U' R' 2D2 3R2 U2 3U2 2F' 2D' R 3D' 2F2 2B 3R2 U' L2 F2 3F L2 3L U' 2U 3R R' 2U2 2B 2R' 2U 3U B' U F 2B 3D 2F2 B2 2U2 D
20. 5:26.403 3B' B' 2L' 2U R' 2U' F' U2 3L' 3D' 3F' 2R 2D' 3L2 F' R' 2U' B' 3U2 3R 2R2 3B2 2L 3B' 3R2 3D' F 2B L2 2R2 3D' D2 L' 3L 3R' U' 2U L' 2L D 3R2 2F' 3B2 D' F2 2F 3F2 2D' 3L R2 D' F2 2B 2L' U' 2D' D' F2 2B L' B2 3R2 U2 2L' B 2U F 2B 2R 3U 2R' 3U2 F 2F 2B' B2 2D' D 2L' 2B L' 2F2 B L2 3U' D' 2R2 2F' 2R2 F 3F 3R' 2F2 L R F2 2L' 2R2 2F' 2B
21. 6:02.456 3F2 L U2 D F2 2F' B D 2L 2F2 2R2 2F2 3F R2 3U2 2L' B' 3R' B' 2U 2F' 2U2 B' 3L D' F2 U 3R2 2D' 2L2 3D2 3F 3L 2U2 2D2 B2 U2 3U2 F' 2F 3F2 3U' 2R 2U' 2D D' L2 2L' 3L' 3R2 3D2 F 2F' 2B' 3D 2R R F 2R' R U2 2D 3L2 F B 3R B2 3R' 3D 3B 2B2 R 3D' 3R2 2R B' 3R' 2R2 R2 B2 2D2 L 3L2 3U 2B' 2U' D 2R B2 U' R' 2U2 2D2 D 3L 2B2 2R' 2F2 2L' U'
22. 5:57.327 F' 3U2 D2 B R2 2U2 3F2 B' 2L2 3D2 F2 3R 2U' 2L2 2R R' D' 2R B 3L' R' 3U2 2D 2F2 B 2U D2 F 3L 2F' 3F' 2B' B 3R2 3F 2U' 3U' 3B2 D 3B2 3U 2F2 3D2 3F' 2B' 3U' 3D 2B2 3D' 2F 3L2 3D D' 2L' 2R 2U' R' 3B2 U' 3U2 L2 3B2 2L 3U 3D' 2D2 2L' 3B 2U' 3U2 3B L' 3D2 3F' 3D' 2D' 3B2 3D2 2F2 3B 3R' B U' 3D 2F' 3F' 2U' L2 R 2F2 3D 2F R 2F 2B2 2U F' 2F' U2 2U
23. 6:51.091 3B U' 2R 2U 2D2 3L2 R 3B' U 2U2 3B 2R U' 2U2 3U2 D' 3B L2 3B' 2U2 2D2 D2 L' R 3D' D 2R2 R B 2L' 3B2 2U2 3U' D 2L' 3B2 B' U' 3B' 2B2 L2 R 3D' 3F 3D R B2 U2 F2 2F' 3F U' 2D2 D2 B' 3L 3R R2 B2 2U L 3F 2L 3B2 2U' 3D' D' 3B' 2L 2U' B' 2D' F2 L2 R' 2B' 3U 3R 2U2 L2 3U' 3D2 3R' 2R' U2 3U 3L' 2B2 2L2 2R R 2U 3R2 3F 2U2 D 2R2 F 3F' 2B
24. 6:18.519 R' 3F' 2B B' 2L 3U F' 2R2 B' 3L2 3U' 3D F2 L' 3U' 2D2 2F2 3B2 B2 2R' 3D' 2D 2L U' L2 2L2 3R2 R U2 R' F 3B' B' 3U' 2L' 2R' 3U2 B 2U D 3L' R' 2F 3R2 2D' 3L2 U2 3B' 2D2 3B' 3L2 3U2 3B2 2L F' 2F 3F' 3B2 B' 2U 3U 3B' 2B B2 L 2R2 R 2F2 U' 2D2 D2 3B' 2L 3D2 D' 2R 3U2 2B 2D 3R' 2B' 2U 3U2 3L2 2R 2D' 3B2 2D R2 2B' 2D' L2 3D' 3L' 3B2 D2 2R 2F 2D2 3R2
25. 6:42.418 D2 F' 2F' U2 3L2 B' 3D' 2D D' 3B 3R 2R 2U2 3R F' B D2 2B 3U' L2 3F R' F2 2L2 3R' 2R2 3D 2L' 2R' 3U 3D' 2F 2R U' 3L2 3R' 3U2 3D2 3L' U2 2U2 2B' 3R 2R' 2U' F2 U2 3R' 2R2 2U2 3D D F 2L2 3R2 2B2 2U' L' 2U 2L2 3L 3R U' 3B2 R' 3B 3L 3R2 2U 3D2 2D' D 2F' D' L 2L2 3F2 U2 2L2 U' 3U' 2B' 3D' B' 2D' B' L2 2D' 3R' 2D 3R' U 2L 2R U' F' 3U 2B2 L2 3L2
26. 5:58.113 U F 3B 2B2 B' L' 2L' 2R' F2 3F 3D2 2L2 3L B2 L2 2L2 2R 2F R2 U 3D D2 2F' 3F 3B 2B2 B 2L' D2 2R' 2F2 3D 3B2 2U 3B2 2L2 3R U2 B 2U' L' 2R' 3B 2B U2 3U2 2D' 2L R F' 2F 3L 2R2 3D2 3F 2R2 2B 2R' U2 2U2 L2 2R R 2F' 2U2 D2 3B 3R2 2F 2B2 R2 B2 D L 2F2 2L 2B D' 2L 2R2 3B' 2D2 3R2 2U' 3U2 D 2R 3U 3B2 L2 2U 3R' 2R 2U 3R U 2B 3U' R2 2U
27. 5:15.549 3F' 3B' 2D2 2F2 3R2 2U F' 3D' 2R R 2F' R F' 3B 3L' 3B2 B D R F' D2 F 2F' 2R' 2U 3U 3D2 3F2 R F 3F 2B 3D D R U2 3B U2 3D' F' 3R2 3D 2D2 D2 B 2L 2F2 L 3L2 2R' F' L' 2L2 3R2 R' 3F' 2B' 2L' F L 3L 2U2 3L 3B2 3D D2 2L U2 2U2 D F2 2U 3L' 2D' L' 2L2 3R2 3B' 2U D2 2L2 3L 2D' 2F' 2U2 3U' 2D' 2F2 L U 2L' 3L 3B L2 2B2 3R R 2F 3F' 2B'
28. 5:59.047 2B2 B 3R2 B' 3L' 3F' L' 3R2 2R' 2D' 2R2 2U B' 3U F 2F' 3F2 3B 2B2 B' L 3U' F2 2R' 3F2 D 3F2 3U2 3F' L2 2L 2R' U' 3F' B2 D2 2B 3D2 3F' 3U2 2D2 2B2 3U L2 3R' F 3R 2R 3D D' B' 3U' L 3D' 2B' 2L2 3U2 3R 3U 2F 3D 2D 2R2 3F2 L2 R' 2U' D' 2B2 2R' R' 3B' 2B2 2U2 3U 3R' 2R B2 U2 2U' 3D2 2R2 U' 2U2 3U2 3D' 3B' 3R' R' 2F2 3U 3B D' F2 2F2 3F 3B 2B' L' 3L
29. 6:54.867 L 3F' 3B' 2D 2R 2B2 3U' 2R2 3F' 3U' 2R' B' 2U L F' 2U' 3D 3F B2 2L2 2R2 2U' 3B' 2U' B' U2 3F 2B2 3R 2D2 2F 3L' 2U 3B' 2D D 2F 3B2 2B2 2D' L' 3L' 2R2 F' 3F2 2B2 2R F 3F' B 2U 3U' 3L' U2 L F' 2B' 3R2 B U2 3U2 2D 2R' 3U2 3F R2 3B' 3R 2R U' R B2 2L2 3F' 2L2 2F 3B2 U' R' 2U2 F' 3B' 3D 2D D 3B 2U2 2R 2U 3D' 2B 3R2 2U2 F' 3R R 2D D2 2B 2D2
30. 6:42.936 3F' 3D2 3L2 2U2 3D 3L2 3B 3L 2U R' 3F 3U' F' 2F 3U' F' U2 3U' 3F U2 2D2 2R' F 2R' 3D' 2F 3L' F2 2D' 2L U 2B 3L' 3U 3D' 2F 3F U' 2L2 3B 3L2 2R2 2F2 3B' D2 3B 2L2 F' 2F 3F2 2U2 3L 2U 3F' 3D2 3F' D 3L R2 2U 2B2 L2 2L R2 U F2 2B 2L' F 3B2 2D' L 2L2 3L B' 3U' 3D' 2F2 3R' R' 3U2 F' D2 F2 2L' 3B' U2 3U 2L' 3L' 2F 2B2 2D' 3B' 2B R 2D 3B' 3U2 2R'


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Listen. Apparently we need to make you learn all your PLL's again. I'll bring a list.


I only use that Z perm for 5x5, OH, and feet, and I just learned the RU one so I'll switch to that


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 15, 2016)

Yesss! sub 23 OH avg of 5. I wasn't even sub 30 5 day ago. know 14 PLLs now.
avg of 12 22.768
I'm gonna get the OH NR too
1. (18.982) R B L U' R' B L2 B' L2 U B2 R F2 R F2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 R 
2. 25.558 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 B' R U' L B L B' F2 D2 L2 
3. 23.499 F' L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' F R' F2 D R' B L' D2 B 
4. 21.004 U2 L2 D L2 D' L F' R2 F2 R' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U 
5. 23.884 F U2 L' B' R2 U R2 F' L F B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 
6. 23.126 F' L B D R' U' B2 L U' L F2 D2 R F2 U2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 
7. 23.669 F2 L2 U2 D' B' L B' U F U F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F 
8. 19.918 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R B L R' U L B' F2 U' 
9. 23.924 F2 R2 B' R' U F2 B D' B2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B 
10. 22.578 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U2 
11. (30.810) R2 D B L' F U R' F R2 L' B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 B 
12. 20.521 U' L' U' B' D2 F2 R2 D L B' U2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U B2


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 15, 2016)

Clock

(5,59) 6,25 8,96 8,99 (9,98) 7,04 7,75 7,47 5,93 7,08 5,87 6,58

AO12 - 7,19
AO5 - 6,53
Mo3 - 6,29

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, today has been insane for me

PB single: 7.20 -> 7.17. Small improvement but still cool.

PB ao12: (Don't know what it was before) -> 9.34

Most insane of all was ao100. I first broke it with 9.99 making it my first sub 10 ao100. Then I broke it later today with 9.89. I can feel sub 10 overall average coming very soon


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2016)

10.93 Skewb OH PB single, really stupid scramble
B L R B' R' U' R' U
z y
DF L' DF L'
x' y2 R' L' R L U' B' R B


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ohey, PB scramble. 

D L' F2 R2 U' R L' D' F D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D

This is from the 9.08 from earlier.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 15, 2016)

I can still megaminx 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
avg of 5: 54.530

Time List:
1. 54.043 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
2. 53.981 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
3. (1:12.737) R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
4. 55.565 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
5. (53.576) R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

49.66 single 3 solves after


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 10.93 Skewb OH PB single, really stupid scramble
> B L R B' R' U' R' U
> z y
> DF L' DF L'
> x' y2 R' L' R L U' B' R B


Rubiksskewb notation pls


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 15, 2016)

First session in a while

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
solves/total: 116/116

single
best: 8.248
worst: 15.864

mean of 3
current: 10.450 (σ = 1.16)
best: 9.683 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 5
current: 10.429 (σ = 0.56)
best: 10.048 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 12
current: 11.035 (σ = 0.69)
best: 10.460 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 50
current: 11.096 (σ = 0.98)
best: 11.084 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 100
current: 11.214 (σ = 1.01)
best: 11.214 (σ = 1.01)

Average: 11.256 (σ = 1.03)
Mean: 11.329

Time List:
1. 12.352 L F' R2 U' F' R' F U B' R2 F U2 D2 B L2 D2 F2 U 
2. 15.864 L' D U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R U' R2 F' L D L' R2 
3. 10.536 F U2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F' U L F' U R' B R2 B2 
4. 11.936 D2 F' L' U' B R U2 R' F B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 
5. 11.328 F' B2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U L2 U F' U' L U R' F R' B' R' 
6. 12.664 F' D R' U F' U R2 F' R U2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 R L2 
7. 9.608 F2 U' B2 L U F R B' L U' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R 
8. 11.336 U F2 L U' L F' U2 B2 U L2 F2 L' F2 R B2 L F2 R' D2 
9. 10.527 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F U2 L' D' R' F2 R2 F2 R' F' D' 
10. 11.297 R2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R' U2 F L U2 L' D L R' 
11. 11.271 D' R' L' B2 U' B R B2 U D2 B R2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 R2 F2 
12. 12.424 F B2 L F2 D B' R F L U B' U2 R2 L2 B R2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 
13. 10.145 D' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 R' D L' B U2 F2 L D 
14. 11.441 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 R B2 L B' U' F2 R 
15. 9.641 R B D2 R' F U' D' R' D2 F' B2 R L F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 B2 
16. 14.175 D' R2 F' B' R' U R2 L2 B L' D2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 
17. 10.881 U' L2 U2 L F2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' F' D L2 F2 U2 R' F' R' 
18. 10.559 F' R' F2 B' L U2 D L' B L' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' 
19. 11.832 B' R D2 B' R2 U L' B' D F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' 
20. 10.720 L2 U F L U' R B U' B2 U2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 U 
21. 9.551 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 D R2 B' L' B2 D' F L2 F L R' 
22. 9.801 D R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L' F' L2 D2 B' D U' F U2 L 
23. 12.784 B2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' B' L2 B L2 R D' B D2 F2 L2 
24. 12.240 D2 U2 R D2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 L' R' U L2 B R' D' R2 F L2 D 
25. 12.784 R D2 F R2 L F U B R F U2 B2 U D2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 
26. 12.312 F R' D' F' D2 F' U B R' U' F2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 
27. 12.000 D2 R2 B2 L F2 R U2 F2 L' F' U F' R2 F' R' B' D' L F 
28. 10.384 F R2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F' U' R' B D2 B D2 B L' 
29. 12.385 F B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L' U2 B' U' R2 D L2 F' 
30. 11.711 U' D2 R' B U2 D' L D' L2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 B D2 R2 B2 R' 
31. 11.001 D U2 R D2 L' R' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 F' R' U' L2 R' B U L' 
32. 10.609 B' F' L2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 L2 D' R' D F L B U2 R2 D2 F 
33. 13.983 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 R' D' B' F' D2 U' R' B' 
34. 11.176 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F D F L F' U2 B R2 U' 
35. 10.814 B U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' F2 L2 D' F2 R U' B D' 
36. 11.295 R F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 F' U2 R' U2 B' F D B2 L' 
37. 15.584 F U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 B L2 R' D2 B' U' R2 U2 F 
38. 10.617 B R U' D' F R D' R2 F' D' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 D2 F' L2 
39. 11.695 D' B2 R L' B R2 L U D2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' D' 
40. 12.681 R' B D2 R B2 R D' F2 U2 L F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 
41. 10.935 D R' U' D2 F' U' D' F U' D2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R L F2 
42. 12.360 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B' F2 D' F U' F2 U2 R' U2 
43. 10.736 R2 F L D L B D2 L' D' R' B2 D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L 
44. 14.943 F' D L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L' F D2 R D' L2 B' R2 B' 
45. 10.864 F' U2 L' U2 L F2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U' B D' F2 R F2 U F 
46. 9.816 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B' R2 U' L D' R B2 D' F2 L' U 
47. 10.024 L2 U B2 U L2 U2 L B' L2 D2 L2 U L2 B L U 
48. 10.354 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R D L2 D F U' L' R' B' D' L 
49. 8.880 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L U R' F R' U' B L2 D2 U 
50. 11.160 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U' B U2 R' B L' U L F D2 R 
51. 12.928 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 U' L' U B2 D' L' B' R U' F' 
52. 10.497 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 F L' F U B2 F2 U F' L' 
53. 8.248 B2 R U2 L U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L D F2 U' L' U' F R B' L F' 
54. 10.304 U2 L' U2 L D2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B D2 L2 D F' U L' U' F2 
55. 12.032 R B D' R' L' F2 D B' D F' U2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B U2 D 
56. 10.665 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 R F D' R D L2 D' U' F2 
57. 14.529 D2 B' D R' U F R' U' L' B' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 
58. 11.030 U2 L' D2 U2 L' R' F2 R F2 U L R2 D R' B' U' F R 
59. 11.401 L2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B F2 D F D F' L F R' U' B' L' 
60. 12.936 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L R B2 L U F' R D2 L F' R B D' 
61. 11.591 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B D U' R B2 F L F2 R B' 
62. 10.096 D2 R B2 R B2 D2 L B2 R2 U' B' L' F' L' D' R2 D2 U' R2 
63. 10.576 U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D B R F U' F' L2 B L2 
64. 11.624 R' L' B R F L D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F B2 L2 B D2 B' L2 
65. 11.017 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 D2 F' R B' F U R' F R B2 R' U' 
66. 10.656 U' D2 R' B2 R2 U' L' B L' F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 
67. 9.736 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 R2 U2 F R2 F U' B2 U' L' R2 B' D' L2 D' R' 
68. 10.672 F D2 F' D F' B' L F L' F R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 L' 
69. 13.624 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L2 R2 D R2 F' R2 U B' F' D2 L' 
70. 9.776 D U2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 D L' B F2 L B' R2 U 
71. 9.248 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 D2 R B2 R F' D' L D2 U F' 
72. 14.335 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F L' F2 R2 D R U2 R2 D' U' 
73. 13.112 F2 B L' U2 D2 B' L2 F' U R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 B2 D2 B 
74. 11.680 L F2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F R' D2 L2 R2 B' R U B2 D 
75. 9.375 L D2 B R' F' R B' D B2 L' U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 B2 L2 
76. 11.903 U2 F D L2 F2 B2 D' L D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R 
77. 11.848 L' F2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' U2 F' U' R' U F2 L U' F' D2 F 
78. 11.800 F L2 B2 D F U L' B' R U' R F2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 
79. 9.776 L F L' F2 B2 D' R D B' U2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 
80. 10.551 L2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B L2 R D2 U B' U' L2 F' R 
81. 11.424 F2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' F2 L' D2 F U' L R2 F2 L' 
82. 10.113 U D2 F D' R' B' U B2 L' F B' R2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 
83. 12.728 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 U F U L D U R B R U2 
84. 10.592 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 D B2 U2 L' B2 U' B2 R2 F R2 
85. 11.006 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 L' F2 R' F' D2 B R2 U' F' 
86. 11.616 F' L2 F2 R' B' L2 B2 U R L' F2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 R U2 B2 
87. 11.249 U2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 D R D B2 D' R U' R B' U2 
88. 11.448 B' L B' D B' D F U' B D' L2 U2 F2 R D2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 
89. 10.768 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 D' F D2 B' L D U' R D' L 
90. 14.928 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 F L B2 U R' B' D' L' B2 L2 U 
91. 11.048 D' L' F' B2 U D F' L U2 L' F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 R2 B' R2 
92. 12.919 L2 D' U F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F L2 D2 B2 U' R' F U L 
93. 11.017 U R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 L' B2 F' D B U B2 D L' U2 B' 
94. 11.697 L2 D2 B D2 B D2 R2 D2 B R' U2 B2 D' L2 F R2 F2 L' D 
95. 11.800 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' B' D' L D' F' D' L F 
96. 9.336 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U F' D' F2 R2 F' L' F2 U2 B R2 
97. 11.264 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 U L' R D F' R' B R B2 L F U' 
98. 9.792 R F2 R' D2 F2 B U D' L' D2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 
99. 11.016 U2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F D' L' F L' F' R B F' L' D 
100. 8.601 B F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 L B U2 L2 D L2 B F2 U' R2 
101. 10.471 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L' F' U' D' F' U2 F' B2 U2 B' L2 F' 
102. 13.313 D' U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' B' L' R F' D' F' R D2 B R' 
103. 10.256 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 D B' F' L2 U R2 B2 R 
104. 10.344 R2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 U L U' L' D' U B2 R' D 
105. 11.319 D' F U2 R2 D B' R' F' B L R2 D' F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 D L2 B2 
106. 12.239 D2 R F' R2 F' D R F L' F U2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 B' U2 B2 
107. 11.872 D B2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 R D2 U F2 L2 R B' L' B2 D U2 
108. 12.416 L B2 R F2 U2 R U2 L' R' U R' B' D2 B' L' U' L' F2 
109. 11.153 B' L2 R2 D2 B D2 F R2 F' L F' R2 D' U B D2 B R' 
110. 10.721 R2 U' R' D2 F2 U2 L2 D' R' U2 F D2 B U2 B L2 B' R2 B2 D' 
111. 10.600 B' L2 B L2 R2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 L' F2 D' U L' B' F2 L F' 
112. 10.121 L2 D U2 F2 D U2 R2 D L2 U' F' U L' D2 F R F R U2 F 
113. 10.087 B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 B D' F2 U' F' R2 U' R U2 L2 
114. 11.079 U2 R L2 U' F' D R' U L2 F U' L2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 
115. 9.111 R' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B D U2 B' L2 D' R F2 U2 
116. 11.160 B2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 F L2 F U2 R2 L B' F2 U2 B' F2 D' U2 R U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 15, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> First session in a while
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
> solves/total: 116/116
> ...


are you actually full cn now?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Rubiksskewb notation pls


I have no idea what that is lol
welp I got a 7.89 now so yeah 
B U' R' U R B U
x2
L' R' L'
z2 UL' U UL U'

so pretty much a 3move layer to sledge lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 15, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> are you actually full cn now?


Yes, I'm fully CN. However, sometimes I do screw up on other colours and I just can't "see" the pairs.

But I actually do still feel that solves with white/yellow crosses are far more fluent, so that is something that I still have to overcome.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 15, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I can still megaminx
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
> avg of 5: 54.530
> ...


Now do it with feet


----------



## Chree (Apr 15, 2016)

First sub20 OH Ao12: 19.86. Also got a 19.01 Ao12 later in the average.

OH practice is helping lookahead. 'cause I've barely practiced 2H lately, and this came kinda outta no where.

[10.54, 13.76, (10.40), 12.54, (15.95), 12.79, 12.92, 13.83, *11.35, 11.99, 11.87, 11.92], 11.96*

3x3 PB Ao12: 12.35.
Probably my highest sub12 streak as well.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 15, 2016)

3rd ever best solve, COLL to pll skip 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
single: 5.187

Time List:
1. 5.187 B U' F2 R F D F2 B' L' U2 F2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 U' R


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 15, 2016)

First Sub-10 Average of 12:

Avg of 12: 9.94

Time List:
1. 13.40 R' B L B' L' B2 L2 U' R' D' B2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 B2 U2 B 
2. (15.57) D B U2 F2 D2 F R2 F' U2 F R' D F2 D' B' L2 R U R' 
3. 12.97 D2 B F L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 U' F2 L R' D F' U' B L' F' 
4. 11.70 D' F B2 D' B2 R U2 F' U F' B2 U2 D2 R2 F D2 B' D2 F R' 
5. (7.06) U2 F2 U L' U' D2 L2 B L' F' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F B D2 L2 U2 
6. 9.96 F D2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 D' R' F2 L' B D2 U2 R2 F 
7. 7.44 U2 D L U F' D' R B L' F U2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U 
8. 9.29+ F U2 D' L2 F L' B' R D L' R2 F U2 B R2 B L2 B D2 F D2 
9. 7.56 U F2 L2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L' D U2 L2 R2 B U L 
10. 9.88 U B R' F' D L' F L' D2 F' L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 R' 
11. 8.15 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 F' R' B' U L2 F U2 R' F R 
12. 9.01 D F' B R U2 R' L F U' F2 U2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 L

Most of the solves had easy 2x2x2's to make XCrosses. The 7.06 solve was an easy XXCross.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 15, 2016)

wtfeet, all PB's by 2 seconds

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
avg of 12: 43.164

Time List:
1. 47.380 B2 U F' L F2 D2 L' F2 U R U D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 
2. 43.210 F2 U L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L U F' L U B R' U2 R D' 
3. 41.960 L2 D' R2 B' D R L' U R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 L' B2 R' D' 
4. 40.940 R' F' D' R2 L' B' R U2 B' L U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 
5. 35.520[fullstep] F D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B D' F2 R2 D' U2 R D2 U' 
6. (35.340[fullstep]) F' B2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D B' L' F' U F2 L R D R' 
7. (49.630) L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F L R' F2 U B' F' R B' U2 
8. 45.330 D B U' L' D2 L' B2 R F B2 R D2 L' F2 R D2 B2 R B2 R 
9. 48.560 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 B2 L B2 L F' U2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B F2 
10. 48.430 R' U2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B' U2 F' L' D L' B2 D L B' D2 F 
11. 40.810 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 R U L D L2 U2 F U2 R' B2 
12. 39.500 B2 R' D F R2 L B2 R D' R2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 B2 R2 B

2-6 are a 39.47 ao5, 4-6 a 37.26 mo3 



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Now do it with feet


Megaminx? already did this a few weeks ago, 9:36


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2016)

apparently being sick gives me sub20 OH singles (19.62)


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

Shoot, that's what I've been going for lately.

Nice solve and feel better!


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 15, 2016)

Average of 5: 3.15
1. 2.11 U' L B' L B' U R' B
2. 4.22 U' R L' U L U R' L B'
3. (4.90) U R' B' U' B R' L R' L'
4. (1.97) U' B' L' R' L' B' U' R'
5. 3.11 R L' B R U B L U L'

Skewb PB average. 1.97 and 2.11 were both sledge cases.

E: Yes finally did a good session:


Spoiler: 4.79 Skewb ao 100



Average of 100: 4.79
1. 4.19 
2. (10.07) 
3. 3.94 
4. 4.59 
5. 5.90 
6. 3.74 
7. 4.56 
8. 5.41 
9. 6.54 
10. 4.90 
11. 6.53 
12. 4.35 
13. 4.04 
14. 5.21 
15. (8.05) 
16. 4.32 
17. 5.93 
18. 4.02 
19. (8.86) 
20. 5.83 
21. (7.42) 
22. 5.42 
23. 5.62 
24. 5.30 
25. 5.42 
26. (2.11) 
27. 4.22 
28. 4.90 
29. (1.97) 
30. 3.11 
31. 4.95 
32. 6.15 
33. 5.07 
34. 4.37 
35. 4.60 
36. 5.09 
37. 4.94 
38. 5.26 
39. 3.24 
40. 5.66 
41. 4.39 
42. 4.49 
43. 5.56 
44. 4.19 
45. 4.02 
46. 4.46 
47. 4.54 
48. 6.34 
49. 4.43 
50. 3.86 
51. 4.43 
52. (7.54) 
53. 4.54 
54. 5.71 
55. 3.77 
56. 3.83 
57. 3.78 
58. 4.12 
59. 3.30 
60. 5.03 
61. 4.78 
62. 4.98 
63. 3.28 
64. (3.08) 
65. 3.78 
66. 4.85 
67. 3.83 
68. 4.06 
69. 5.47 
70. 4.17 
71. 5.12 
72. 6.58 
73. 4.21 
74. 3.65 
75. 5.33 
76. 6.10 
77. 4.02 L' B' R B L' U' B L' R
78. 5.79 B' R' L' B L' R' U B' U
79. 4.96 U' B' L' B U' L' U L'
80. 4.49 R U B L U L' R' B' L
81. 5.30 L B U B U' L U L U
82. 4.40 L U R L B R' L' U'
83. 5.80 R B L R' B R U' B'
84. 6.51 U L R B L U' B R L
85. 4.17 U R U B' L U' L B'
86. 5.95 U' R' U' R U' B U' B' L'
87. 5.04 L' R B U' R' U' R' B' R'
88. 4.40 L' R L' R L R' L' B' U'
89. 4.97 U' R' B L' R' B' U L R'
90. 3.95 U B' L U' R B L B U
91. 4.58 B' R U' B U' B' U B'
92. 4.78 B' L R' U B L' R U' L'
93. 6.88 R B' U' L U' B' U' R'
94. (2.56) L U' L B U' L' R U
95. 5.22 U B U L U' R' L' B'
96. 4.36 B L B U B L' R' U L
97. (3.02) B' L B L B' L' U' L B
98. 3.81 R L U' R L U R' L
99. 4.80 U' B R' B U R' L' U'
100. 4.78 U' L R' B' U' L' U B' R'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 16, 2016)

2.80 skewb ao5 and 3.5x ao12, scrambles were really easy


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol I broke all my 3x3 PB's in 3 days.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-14
avg of 5: 8.89

Time List:
1. (9.77) U2 R B2 R D2 L B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B' R2 D' U F2 L' F2 D F U 
2. 8.76 B' D R B2 D' R B L2 U L U2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 
3. 8.82 F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 D' R' U' F2 L2 D U2 L U' R2 
4. (7.81) R U F D2 F2 B2 D' B' U' R' B2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 L F2 R2 L' 
5. 9.07 D F R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 U B2 F' L B R' F' L' F'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
avg of 12: 10.09

Time List:
1. (12.77) L2 F2 U F2 U R2 U R2 U F2 B L D2 R2 F2 L' F U L R
2. 10.75 L2 R2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L U2 B' D' U B D L'
3. 10.03 R U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D' U' R D U' L F D2 F R2 D
4. (8.10) R' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R D' L R' D B L2 R'
5. 9.28 U L U' F2 L D2 B L U2 F' U' L2 U D2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D
6. 9.63 R U' B' D B' U2 B' R' L2 D R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 B
7. 10.50 B' U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 R' B2 U' B' U' B' D F2 D'
8. 11.02 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L' D' R' F R2 U2 L B2 F2 D B
9. 10.53 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B' L2 U F L' U2 B U2 F2 D
10. 10.78 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R' D' B F D' B R F2
11. 9.66 F2 B2 U' F' U' B2 R' F' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R
12. 8.70 R2 U2 L' F B' D F' B2 D R' F2 B' L2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 16, 2016)

wtf just happened 

57.40 PB 4x4 single by 5 seconds 
With OLL parity too


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 16, 2016)

pretty good, most likely in my top5 solves

(31.254) Rw Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' U' B' Rw F2 Uw' B F' D2 L' Uw' Fw' R D2 U' Uw Rw' D2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 L2 B R2 F2 U Uw' D2 B Rw' D2 Uw' F U' R


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2016)

From yesterday:
16.79 OH single with non-matching blocks.
R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' R' D' L2 F L2 B' U' L U B2
y' z D' L' U' L U y' l' U x // FB (7/7)
L2 L' U L U L' U L M' U2 L' U L // NMSB (13/20)
U' l' U' l U2 l' U2 l d' L U L' y' // CMLL (12/32)
M' U M U' M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' l2 U2 M U2 M' // LSE (17/49)

17.22 Ao5: 15.02, 18.37, 18.26, 14.61, 19.44

From today:
19. *13.30* D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U F2 L2 F' D' F R' L2 B D2 L B2
x2 U' L U' x // FB (3/3)
U2 l2 U l2 U2 L U' L' U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U l // SB (16/19)
U2 L U2 L' U2 x' L' U L U' x // CMLL (9/28)
U M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' // LSE (14/42)

E: 28. *13.64* B2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 U R2 B2 U B' R2 D F' D2 R' F' L B R' U2
y' z' l' L' U' L x y // FB (4/4)
L2 U L U2 L' l U l' U L' U' L' U' L U2 L' U l // SB (18/22)
L U2 L' U2 x L' U L U' x // CMLL (8/30)
M2 U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M' (15/45)

E2: Best average of 5: 17.15
27-31 - 15.16 (13.64) (21.98) 18.60 17.69

E3: Best average of 5: 16.68 *PB*
45-49 - 15.22 (18.01) 16.89 17.94 (14.46)


----------



## Berd (Apr 16, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
solves/total: 52/52

single
best: 40.67
worst: 3:11.00

mean of 3
current: 53.38 (σ = 11.97)
best: 53.38 (σ = 11.97)

avg of 5
current: 58.40 (σ = 5.23)
best: 54.74 (σ = 3.54)

avg of 12
current: 57.15 (σ = 5.78)
best: 57.15 (σ = 5.78)

avg of 50
current: 1:18.05 (σ = 20.32)
best: 1:18.05 (σ = 20.32)

Average: 1:20.84 (σ = 23.91)
Mean: 1:24.41

Time List:
3:11.00, 2:42.30, 1:58.77, 2:29.64, 2:14.77, 2:11.78, 2:58.98, 1:55.02, 1:57.28, 1:41.50, 1:34.52, 55.90, 1:29.79, 1:30.81, 1:10.41, 1:53.24, 1:33.52, 1:03.14, 1:10.91, 1:05.08, 1:37.87, 1:23.99, 1:24.08, 1:36.28, 58.20, 1:14.41, 1:06.87, 1:30.92, 1:25.08, 1:13.59, 1:03.08, 1:07.51, 52.19, 1:09.41, 1:09.74, 1:07.68, 59.40, 1:02.14, 1:09.53, 1:25.55, 56.06, 1:31.27, 47.47, 57.02, 1:03.47, 56.52, 50.66, 55.71, 1:05.12, 55.04, 1:04.42, 40.67


3x3 Sim PBs! Noice the time differences between the start and the end, (these were my first ever 3x3 sim solves).


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 16, 2016)

3:22.49 7x7 PB single, on cam


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 16, 2016)

42.98 4x4 ao12


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 16, 2016)

Patrick Ponce 7.41 official average at Manhasset. Wow.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Patrick Ponce 7.41 official average at Manhasset. Wow.


Not to mention a 56 5x5 single too.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Not to mention a 56 5x5 single too.


And Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a got a sub-1 ao5


----------



## kake123 (Apr 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> And Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a got a sub-1 ao5



Wow he's SLOW...


----------



## kake123 (Apr 16, 2016)

6x6 PB single 3min 25.042s


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 16, 2016)

OH PBs. I'm starting to like this event a little bit more. 



Spoiler



mean of 3
current: 15.165 (σ = 2.21)
best: 13.026 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 5
current: 14.366 (σ = 1.91)
best: 13.108 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 12
current: 15.405 (σ = 1.91)
best: 14.299 (σ = 1.11)

avg of 50
current: 15.485 (σ = 1.22)
best: 14.982 (σ = 1.11)

avg of 100
current: 15.413 (σ = 1.27)
best: 15.413 (σ = 1.27)

Average: 15.413 (σ = 1.27)
Mean: 15.391


----------



## Torch (Apr 16, 2016)

Feet is cool

42.66 R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U B2 L2 U B L2 R' U F' L' U2 L2 U' F

z2 R F L U' F' U' F
x' R U' R2 U R
U R U R'
L' U' L
y' U L' U L
L' U' L U' L' U L U y' F R' F' R
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

47/42.66 = 1.10 TPS

Part of a 55.95, 59.59, 42.66 = 52.73 mo3, all fullstep.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 16, 2016)

SQ1 OH PB: 39.686 (closing in on that UWR lol [not really, I suck at this xD])
scramble: 1,3/6,-3/-3,0/5,-1/-3,0/3,-2/-3,0/3,-1/0,-5/6,-2/2,0/-3,-4
1,4/0,-4/2,-5/0,3/ [cubeshape]
-3,-4/ [CO]
-3,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/ [EO]
0,6/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ [CP]
6,6/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/2,-3 [EP]
let me know if that works xD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 16, 2016)

Torch said:


> Feet is cool
> 
> 42.66 R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U B2 L2 U B L2 R' U F' L' U2 L2 U' F
> 
> ...


Really nice! And yeah, feet is kinda cool 

my accomplishment: 3 cube relay PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 29.129
worst: 37.109

mean of 3
current: 33.276 (σ = 2.21)
best: 30.211 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 5
current: 34.197 (σ = 0.24)
best: 30.800 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 12
current: 32.769 (σ = 1.81)
best: 31.767 (σ = 1.68)

Average: 32.930 (σ = 1.64)
Mean: 32.928

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 33.241 1) U B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L B R B' D F' R' D' F' D' 
2) R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 U F R D2 U' R2 U' B D2 U' 
3) D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D U' F2 U' B' R F2 R2 F' L D2 F' U' R2 
2. 37.109 1) U' L2 B' L U' R2 D' R D' F U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' 
2) F2 R2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F L2 D F' R U' L B' R2 D' F L 
3) D' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L B' F2 U2 F L D' R2 B' U' 
3. 34.232 1) F R' L' F U2 L2 F U B R L2 F' R2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 
2) U' L2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' D2 B' R B' D U2 F D' R' 
3) B' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L U2 R F' R F2 U2 F' 
4. 34.042 1) R B L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F D2 L' D2 L D B' R2 D U2 
2) B' D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R B' D L B2 F R2 D' 
3) B D L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' D L2 R U2 B L F 
5. 29.129 1) F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 F' L B2 R F2 L D L' B2 F2 
2) B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 R D2 R' F2 D B U' L B 
3) B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 U' B L' D' B' F2 R2 U B R' U2 
6. 34.782 1) F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 D F' U B D B D L' D2 F' D 
2) L F2 R B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R B' F2 L D' B2 D' B U F 
3) F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 D B2 F R D2 U L2 B R2 D' R2 
7. 35.746 1) R' F2 L' B2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' U L F' D F2 U2 R' 
2) F2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R F L U2 B R B' U2 R' 
3) B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' R D F' L2 U' L F2 L2 R2 
8. 33.865 1) B D2 R' L' F2 B U' F U2 L' R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D2 B L2 B' 
2) L' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 L U2 R' D U2 F2 U2 B' 
3) L2 B D2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' L F' L' R' D' B' R2 F' D' L F 
9. 30.396 1) R' F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 F D F U L F2 R2 F' R' 
2) R' D F U' D' R' D' R' U' F2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L' 
3) R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 F2 L' B' U2 L2 U' L' D' F D' U 
10. 31.571 1) R' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F U F' R2 D2 L B' D L2 
2) U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R' D2 F U B F L F L2 R2 
3) U F' L B R2 U' B R' U' B2 R F2 D2 B2 R F2 L D2 R' B2 
11. 31.647 1) B' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' U' B' L' U' R' F' R2 D' R2 D 
2) D' R2 D2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 R B2 U2 D R' F' D' R' U2 L' U2 
3) U' B2 L2 F R2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F U R' D2 F R2 D2 L R B 
12. 32.842 1) B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' D' B L B F2 L' R' U2 F2 
2) F D2 R2 B L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L' R2 F' U' B2 R B' R' D' R2 
3) D B D' B2 D F' L U2 D R' D2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 D' 
13. 31.930 1) F2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 U B R2 D' L F R D' F2 
2) L D B' R' F2 R2 U2 L B' L' D' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 
3) U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F' L2 B' D' F2 D2 B 
14. 31.185 1) R2 U R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F' D' L D2 L' B L' D U2 L2 
2) F L' D B2 U D' F2 R' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B 
3) F' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 L R' D' B' R2 F2 L' R2 D R' U' 
15. 29.691 1) B2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 D' R' B' L' U2 R D U2 B' 
2) U2 L B2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U L' F' D B R D' U L 
3) D2 L D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R B D L' U L' B2 D2 B L' U2 
16. 29.757 1) D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B' L' D' F' R B L' D B2 U 
2) B L2 B2 L2 F R2 B L2 B L2 F' L' R' D' R' B2 R2 D B U' 
3) D L B2 R U2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R' F R' U' R2 D' U B' R 
17. 31.459 1) D2 L F2 B' U F' U L' F' L B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 D 
2) L' D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 L' F2 L' D2 F' U2 L B U' F2 D B' D' U' 
3) D F2 U B2 L2 R2 U R' D' L' F' D B D' B' U F2 
18. 35.284 1) F D2 B U2 F L2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' R' B2 D L B2 F' L2 D' L F2 
2) L B L2 F R2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D R U2 B2 D2 L B U F2 
3) L B2 R2 U R' F' U2 R U B F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 
19. 33.081 1) F' D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 R B' F2 L F U2 R2 U B' 
2) F2 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' F D' U' F2 L' B' F' U' L 
3) B' D2 R B2 R U2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' D' F R' U B2 L' D U' 
20. 34.020 1) B' L2 F2 U R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 R' U B2 L' U' R' U F L 
2) D R2 U2 F2 L' B2 L F2 R U2 B2 F R' U' L2 F U' F2 L' U' 
3) U2 F2 L2 R D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 D F2 R' U' L2 U' F' R2 B L 
21. 33.945 1) B' D2 U2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 F' D' R' F L' F2 U' F' L D L2 
2) R2 L B R U R U D L' B' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 
3) D R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 L' F D' L D2 F' U2 B R F' 
22. 34.418+ 1) U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 B' R' B2 U2 B' D U2 L R F2 
2) U2 R L' F D' R2 F2 L' F R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' 
3) B2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B' D2 U F' D L F2 R 
23. 30.745 1) U' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D' R B2 F2 L' F' L R2 
2) U D B D2 B2 D2 R U2 L U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 
3) F D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 B2 U' B' D' L2 B U2 F 
24. 34.229 1) R F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 F L2 D2 U' R2 D F U 
2) U' B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 R' D' L2 B' R' U2 L' B2 R2 B 
3) L D L' D F2 B' R2 L' D F L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' 
25. 34.854 1) U2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B2 F' U L' R D2 L2 F D L' 
2) D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F2 R' D B2 D L' F' L R2 U R 
3) D' B2 U2 L F2 R U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 D' F L R' B' D F' D U


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2016)

81. 12.76 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R' U2 B' L B F L' B2 D B

y' z' F L' U2 L u' // FB (5/5)
L U' L' U L l U l' U L' U' L' U L U2 L' U' l // SB (18/23)
U L' U2 L U L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' // CMLL (14/37)
U2 M' U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U M2 U2 // LSE (17/54)

4.23 TPS. 49 moves after FB but somehow I still got fullstep PB.

E: well that lasted a long time
84. 12.61 D B2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 L F R' F' U' B' D' B' U R U2
y z L' M' U M y // FB (4/4)
U2 L2 U L2 U L' U L M' U2 L' U L // SB (13/17)
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L' // CMLL (14/31)
U2 M' U M U M' U M' U M U2 M U M U2 M U2 // LSE (17/48)

E2: 12.76 22.39 (25.03) (12.61) 14.74 = 16.68. SO CLOSE to getting a good average. PB is 16.50.


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 16, 2016)

Average of 12: 8.94
1. (7.59) U2 B R2 F' R U' L D R2 B R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U'
2. 9.14 U R B' D' B' U' L F' R U' B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U F2 B2 U
3. 8.97 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 B2 U L' D' B' U' R B' L' F' R F
4. 8.40 F R2 U F R L' D2 F' B' R' L2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U
5. 9.10 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R2 U F2 D U R' B U' L D' F2 D2 R F R
6. 8.31 L2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 R' F' L' D B2 D B2 R
7. 9.43 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U L2 D' F' R' F' L R B F' U F2 D
8. 9.12 B' D2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' L' F' L R D2 L U' R'
9. 9.56 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F U L' D' R' B' F2 U2 L' B
10. 9.11 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 U R2 U F L R2 D2 B2 F' R2 D2 U L
11. (10.07) F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U B2 U L2 R' U2 R F2 D' B L' F D'
12. 8.30 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 B L2 B' U B2 R D U' F' U2 F 

Finally a sub-9 average of 12.


----------



## Torch (Apr 16, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Really nice! And yeah, feet is kinda cool



Thanks! I have a comp with feet in a week so I've been practicing a ton.

Also, finished the ao100, broke all PBs:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 42.66
worst: 1:40.66

mean of 3
current: 1:04.14 (σ = 9.40)
best: 52.73 (σ = 8.91)

avg of 5
current: 1:07.79 (σ = 2.94)
best: 58.33 (σ = 2.06)

avg of 12
current: 1:06.32 (σ = 4.58)
best: 1:04.63 (σ = 6.54)

avg of 50
current: 1:08.44 (σ = 5.69)
best: 1:08.29 (σ = 5.85)

avg of 100
current: 1:09.17 (σ = 6.33)
best: 1:09.17 (σ = 6.33)'

Average: 1:09.17 (σ = 6.33)
Mean: 1:09.27

Time List:
1:08.98, 1:07.00, 1:19.15, 1:15.02, 1:12.67, 1:07.54, 1:04.76, 1:06.62, 57.07, 1:20.87, 1:01.77, 1:20.70, 1:27.15, 1:07.39, 1:10.66, 1:09.29, 1:25.18, 1:10.78, 1:08.41, 55.95, 59.59, 42.66, 1:20.05, 59.44, 1:08.59, 1:11.79, 1:08.00, 55.26, 1:11.77, 1:08.56, 1:20.51, 1:15.12, 1:09.82, 1:03.75, 1:03.15, 1:10.66, 1:19.50, 1:06.90, 1:15.04, 1:18.50, 1:08.54, 1:15.21, 1:20.63, 1:13.82, 1:08.25, 1:14.86, 56.00, 55.07, 1:12.93, 1:10.00, 1:05.73, 52.60, 1:08.30, 1:11.41, 1:00.42, 58.77, 1:19.49, 1:07.62, 1:03.31, 1:03.20, 1:14.35, 1:09.59, 1:15.02, 1:09.92, 1:08.31, 1:10.56, 1:12.34, 58.29, 1:07.92, 1:09.31, 1:17.99, 1:01.76, 1:18.33, 1:13.31, 1:07.49, 1:08.26, 1:13.51, 59.62, 1:26.06, 1:21.96, 1:20.26, 1:05.38, 1:04.11, 59.52, 1:11.53, 1:08.91, 1:05.49, 1:40.66, 1:09.21, 1:17.18, 59.41, 1:08.77, 1:05.13, 59.29, 1:04.72, 1:08.61, 1:10.23, 1:13.34, 1:04.52, 54.56


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 16, 2016)

Mega PB's
1:46.693 Single
1:55.109 Mo3
2:01.772 Ao5
2:08.870 Ao12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 16, 2016)

3x3 Fullstep pb by .04, can't reconstruct even tho I scrambled right 

(6.113) U2 R' D R' U F R2 U R' D B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' F2

LL was sune+uperm, with AUFing in between also


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2016)

Got my bochuang a few days ago, smashed my PBs by a lot

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
solves/total: 263/263

single
best: 1:09.52
worst: 2:05.01

mean of 3
current: 1:31.47 (σ = 12.00)
best: 1:15.75 (σ = 5.42)

avg of 5
current: 1:26.16 (σ = 8.17)
best: 1:17.42 (σ = 1.40)

avg of 12
current: 1:26.33 (σ = 8.78)
best: 1:20.39 (σ = 3.50)

avg of 50
current: 1:23.53 (σ = 6.79)
best: 1:23.12 (σ = 6.18)

avg of 100
current: 1:24.05 (σ = 5.99)
best: 1:23.59 (σ = 5.44)

Average: 1:26.35 (σ = 5.53)
Mean: 1:26.76

Previous PB avg5 was 1:23.88 lol. There were like 7 sub 80 avg5s in there wat
Sub 70 single as well wat


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 17, 2016)

Average of 5: 8.47
1. 8.90 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R' B2 U2 F2 D' L B D F2 D R B D2 R2
2. (6.73) D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' B' L2 D' L' U L2 F2 L2 R' B
3. 8.27 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B D2 R' B' U F2 R U2 L' U2
4. 8.24 L U2 R D' L B U2 D2 F' R U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L U2 R2 B2
5. (9.28) D2 F2 B D' F U2 R U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' D' L2 B2

Yay PB. 6.73 is tied second best. Reconstruction:
Scramble: D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' B' L2 D' L' U L2 F2 L2 R' B
x2 y // inspection 
D' F' R D // cross (4/4)
y U R U' R2 U R // F2L 1 (5/9)
y L' U' L // F2L 2 (3/12)
U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 3 (8/20)
y' U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 ((8/28)
// OLL (0/28)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // Pavan's favorite ll  (12/40)(counting 'M' moves as 2 moves)
40 moves in 6.73 seconds = 5.94 TPS lol


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

Official PBs yay

13.88 square-1 single yay, but counting 27 = 22.06 failverage
44.93 4x4 single, failed with 52.26 pb average
11.62 3x3 avg with 10.42 single, 5th in finals 
1:35.62 5x5 avg with 1:27.48 single


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2016)

Also official PBs

2x2 avg: 6.40 PB by .01, I don't do 2x2 haha.
3x3 single: 13.12
3x3 avg: 15.78
4x4 single: 53.24
4x4 avg: 59.63
5x5 single: 1:51.22
5x5 avg: 1:55.97
3BLD single: 4:31.30, yay two successes!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes pyra PB ao5 by a lot

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-17
avg of 5: 5.49

Time List:
1. 5.18 U' B' L' B' L U L' B' l' b u
2. 5.08 U L R B U R L' U' R r'
3. (9.01) U B R L B R L R U' l' r' b u
4. (4.10) U B L' U L' B' R B r'
5. 6.19 U' R' L' U' L' B' R B' L b u

E: A nice avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-17
avg of 5: 11.84

Time List:
1. (11.36) U F2 B' D F B' D' R' F' R' F2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' 
2. (12.63) D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F' U2 L B U2 R2 U2 R' B' D' 
3. 11.60 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R F D B U B' F2 L2 B U2 
4. 11.60 U B2 D L2 U F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B D L2 U B R' B F2 L2 U2 
5. 12.31 F U2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 U' B2 L' B R2 B D' B' D


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 17, 2016)

So apparently watching a doocumentary about the Olympics makes you get a PB ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-17
avg of 5: 12.86

Time List:
1. (19.04) F U' F L2 U R2 F D' L F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 
2. (12.10) B' U2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 D2 R F2 L F D R2 B' D2 L2 
3. 13.52 R' F2 D2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F R F2 D' U' R2 B2 R' F2 
4. 12.69 L2 U F2 R B' L F' L F' U R2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 
5. 12.35 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 R D2 U R' F2 L' B' D' 

Decently easy scrambles. My Thunderclap is getting really good again


----------



## Faraz Arif (Apr 17, 2016)

Got a PB of 13.94 without any skips. Just really good second layer with awesome look ahead. But still averaging 20.5.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 17, 2016)

2x2 PB ao5, second sub-3 I think.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-17
avg of 5: 2.67

Time List:
1. 2.61 U F' U F U2 F2 U2 F U' 
2. (4.42) U' F U' R2 U' F U2 F' U' 
3. 3.40 F' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 F U2 
4. (1.51) U F' U' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' 
5. 2.00 R2 U2 F' U' F' R F' R2 U'


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 17, 2016)

just halved my square one pb from 11 minutes to 6 minutes. I love this thing


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 17, 2016)

OH PB's (ecxept single )

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-17
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 12.44
worst: 20.80

mean of 3
current: 17.83 (σ = 1.12)
best: 13.83 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 5
current: 18.07 (σ = 0.73)
best: 13.95 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 12
current: 16.22 (σ = 1.63)
best: 14.73 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 50
current: 16.27 (σ = 1.44)
best: 16.27 (σ = 1.44)

Average: 16.27 (σ = 1.44)
Mean: 16.28

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 14.82 F2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 D R U' R2 F D' B2 
2. 15.05 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 B' D' F2 L' D2 L2 R' 
3. 16.67 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B F R B2 D B2 R U' B2 F' 
4. 17.71 L' F' L2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' L' D 
5. 17.90 L2 F2 D2 B2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B U2 L R' F D L U' F2 U2 R2 B2 
6. 17.47 F' R2 D R' F' L2 U2 R U D2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L' D2 
7. 15.53 D R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 F' U B' D2 L' D B L' U2 B' 
8. 14.18 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 R2 U B2 F R2 U2 R U F2 U' F2 D' F' 
9. 14.39 D' F2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' B U' L B2 U2 B L R2 F' R 
10. 17.67 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 L F' R' B U2 B' R2 D' L D 
11. 17.51 L' U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L' R' U L R B' L2 F2 U 
12. 17.60 U L2 U F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D' U2 L' R2 B2 F' D' R2 
13. 17.01 L2 D' F R' D' F B D L F2 L B2 D2 R2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 U 
14. 13.47 D B2 L2 D U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 F D' U2 F D2 B2 R U B2 
15. 20.80 U' B D2 L2 B L2 U2 B' R2 B R2 F2 U R' D' R' B U' R' U2 F 
16. 14.14 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R' U' L R' B2 U B' R' F R' 
17. 14.98 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 D B' R' U L' F2 L' B F U' 
18. 16.86 D' B2 L B2 U F U' F2 B' L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 R2 
19. 15.54 U L2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 D' B' R2 F' U2 B' R2 D 
20. 18.90 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B' F2 U F' L2 D' U2 L' F U2 L' B 
21. 17.25 R' F B' U' D' F' L F' R D R2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' 
22. 17.25 D B' R2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 F D2 B' R' D L' B' D B D B 
23. 17.34 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B' U' L D2 U' R' D' L F 
24. 17.90 D U R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U R B2 U2 F L R B2 R2 B D2 
25. 17.04 F L' D2 R' U' F' U D2 R2 B L2 F D2 B' D2 B R2 B' R 
26. 16.89 R2 D F' L F R U F D2 B2 R L2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R' B' 
27. 16.70 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 B R2 F' D2 L B2 R U' R2 F U' F U' B 
28. 13.70 B' U D' F' B R' U2 F' R B F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 
29. 16.81 D2 U' R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 B' R2 F D L' B' L2 R2 U F' 
30. 18.80 L2 B2 U' L2 D F R' U F2 D2 F' R2 B R2 L2 D2 F R2 
31. 15.88 R U' R2 U' R' F U' F2 R' B' U2 R' B2 L D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L U2 
32. 17.64 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B' L2 U L B D U2 R2 B' F2 
33. 16.19 B2 D B D L2 B D B' L' F2 B2 R' B2 R L2 F2 U2 B 
34. 14.23 L U' B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 B' L' R F' L' D2 
35. 13.86 B U2 B' L2 B F2 L2 B' D' F D2 B2 D F R' U' F2 
36. 13.38 R' U B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 L B R' F2 U' L' D' L' U 
37. 14.61 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' D2 F' R2 F L' U' F' L2 D2 U R B' U' B' 
38. 16.54 D L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 L D2 F U L D2 R' D2 R' B' 
39. 12.44 F2 R F2 R F' D L' F2 R' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 U2 F2 
40. 14.95 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' B' L B R B F2 L2 U F 
41. 15.94 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 B2 U F2 B' L2 D' U' L2 B R D F' L' 
42. 14.14 L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L' B' D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U 
43. 16.29 D' R2 F2 L F' U' B2 L2 D' B U2 B R2 L2 B' R2 U2 B U2 D2 
44. 13.68 U' R2 L2 D R' B L' B R' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 
45. 16.44 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U F2 B U L' D R F U F L2 
46. 18.73 R2 D R2 B' R L D' F' R2 F2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 L F 
47. 17.25 U' B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 R2 B' F' D' B L B' F' D' L' R' 
48. 18.28 R' D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R D2 F' R' D2 U2 R' D2 
49. 16.56 B' D2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F' D' U L B L2 U2 R' U2 
50. 18.66 U' B L' B2 D L U' R2 B L F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U D


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2016)

54. 10.01 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 L F' D2 U' R U' B2 D' L' F'
*55. 5.87 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U L' U F' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U' L' U2*
56. 7.93 D L2 U R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B U B R U2 F' L B L' F'

PB single (third sub-7) and... sub-8 Mo3!?. The 5 was my first CFOP solve for about a week. Other two were Roux.

Reconstruction of 5.87:
x2 // Inspection
R' U2 R U' R' U R D F // X-Cross (9/9)
U R U2 R' U' y L U' L' // F2L-2 (8/17)
U L' U L U L' U' L // F2L-3 (8/25)
U2 R U R' // F2L-4 (4/29)
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' U // 1lLL (10/39)

6.64 TPS.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 17, 2016)

TDM said:


> 54. 10.01 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 L F' D2 U' R U' B2 D' L' F'
> *55. 5.87 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U L' U F' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U' L' U2*
> 56. 7.93 D L2 U R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B U B R U2 F' L B L' F'
> 
> ...


That's awesome, congrats! (Why did it have to be cfop....lol)


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 17, 2016)

TDM said:


> 54. 10.01 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 L F' D2 U' R U' B2 D' L' F'
> *55. 5.87 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U L' U F' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U' L' U2*
> 56. 7.93 D L2 U R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B U B R U2 F' L B L' F'
> 
> ...


What... Nice one!


Also, 3x3 PBs:
Ao50


Spoiler



Average: 9.49
Best: 7.39
Worst: 10.92
Mean: 9.47
Standard Deviation: 0.87

1: 9.68 D F' U R' B' D' L' U2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2
2: 9.14 D' B2 D' L2 U2 F' D L' F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L D2 F2 U2
3: 8.07 B' L U' F' U2 B R F R F' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D R2
4: 8.71 R' F2 L B2 U2 L' D2 R B2 L B' F2 R' B' D B L F2 L'
5: (10.92) R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D R' B L' D R B' R U2 F R2
6: 10.01 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 F D U2 B R' D2 F' U' F U'
7: 10.86 U2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' D F' L' F D2 L' F' L' F' R'
8: 10.76 L' R' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 R' D' F2 D F'
9: (7.39) D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F R' F' U' R2 D' F' R B L'
10: 8.95 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' B L' B F2 D U' R B'
11: 8.99 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U2 L' D2 B' R' F' L B2 D' L2 F'
12: 10.17 F' L2 F R2 F' D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 R' F' D' F D F L F2 D U
13: 10.13 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 F' L' U R B' D' U' L2 F L2
14: 9.78 B D2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B U2 L F2 D B2 U2 R' F2 L2
15: 7.84 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F R2 B' U L2 F' R2 B' R F2
16: 10.13 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B R2 D R F R2 B D B' D2 U2 R'
17: 9.89 R2 L' U2 B2 L F B' L U' L' F2 R' L B2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2
18: 8.63 D B2 R' L2 F' R2 U B L' D' L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 U2
19: 10.60 U L' F2 D' B' R B2 D' L F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2
20: 10.05 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' L' D L D2 L2 R2 F2 D'
21: 8.27 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U' L' D' F2 L2
22: 10.45 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' R U2 B' F' L' U' L2 B' D F2
23: 8.36 U L2 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' F2 R' D' R D L2 B U F L'
24: 9.78 L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' D F' R' F' R' B' L2 U
25: 10.38 L' U2 L D2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R U2 R D L2 B D
26: 9.90 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F L' U' F2 D B2 R D' B2 L2 U
27: 8.71 F2 B' R' U2 L B L' U D' F L2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R B2 R' F2 U2
28: 9.42 D' R' F' B U2 B2 D F' L' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2
29: 10.10 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 R' U R2 B' F' R' B D' R D' L'
30: 9.07 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 D U' L' F R D L2
31: 9.74 U2 L F B R2 U2 L2 F R' D2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2
32: 10.46 D' F D' L F' U' R2 L' B L' D2 L F2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D2
33: 9.50 D' U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 F' D' R' F2 R2 F U F U2 R
34: 7.84 B' R2 F L2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 B R D' U F D L D2 B' U2 B'
35: 8.43 D' L2 U R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 F' R' U' L B2 L2 R' B
36: 9.66 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 R' D2 U' B2 U2 L' U2 L' F R'
37: 8.92 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L B U' R2 F' L U2 L2 F L2
38: 8.67 D2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R D2 U' F U2 F' D' U2 B R2 B2 R2
39: 10.13 B2 D2 L2 F R2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 U' F2 L2 B F' U' B' D2 R D
40: 8.43 R D2 R2 U' F' D R2 B2 R U' R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2
41: 9.84 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 R' B' D R' B2 F' D' U L'
42: 10.87 U2 L2 U2 D' R' L' B' U2 D' R' B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2
43: 9.22 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R D2 F R' D' L2 D' R' U2 F
44: 8.47 L' U2 L' D2 R' B2 L' U2 R F2 R F L' D L' B' U F' D F2
45: 9.45 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R F' D2 R U2 L D L' F2 L2 U
46: 10.56 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B' L' D' B' U' R B D' R2
47: 10.12 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B F' R2 D F' D R' B2 L' F' U' F2 L2
48: 9.22 D R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' R' B R2 U R' F' R2 F2 R
49: 9.22 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R B2 D L' U2 L2 F U' B L' D2 R'
50: 9.42 L2 F' B L B' U L2 D2 F R F U2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F


Ao100


Spoiler



Average: 9.58
Best: 6.68
Worst: 11.22
Mean: 9.54
Standard Deviation: 0.92

1: 7.71 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 F' D L2 R' F R2 D2 B' U L2
2: 10.47 F2 D2 F U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F L2 B' L F2 D U2 F L' R2 D2 R'
3: 9.72 R D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 B D' L D L F' R' U B
4: 9.60 U' R2 D U B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D B U F' L2 R U' F2 D' F2 L
5: 9.96 L B U2 L' B' L F2 D2 R' U' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2
6: (6.68) U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 F R' D' R2 U' R B2 F' L' F2
7: 9.77 L' D L2 D' B R' F D2 R' U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2
8: 9.21 D R2 L' U' B L2 D R' B2 D' R2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F'
9: 10.16 B' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F' D R' F2 U' B U2 B' U B L'
10: 10.16 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F U R U R2 D R2 U2 L D'
11: 9.76 R2 F L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 F L2 F R' F2 U' F' L'
12: 7.71 D' B2 D R2 D R' U2 F' U R' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 B2
13: 8.78 F' R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B2 D2 B R2 U' R U R' D U' F' L' B' F'
14: 9.49 L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' F D' R F2 L B' F' D L2 D U2
15: 9.49 R' B2 L2 F' U' R' U R2 L B U2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D
16: 10.30 D2 R B' L' D2 L U2 B U' F2 B U2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F U2 R2
17: 10.24 B2 U F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 F' L2 U' B' U2 R B' F' U'
18: 9.56 D2 B L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F' R2 D' L2 B' D' R U' B R D F
19: 10.63 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R B2 D' F2 R D' F D2 F2
20: 8.38 U2 R' B2 L D2 L U2 L2 D2 R D2 U B' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B
21: 10.67 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R' U2 F L' R D R2 D B R2 U'
22: 6.96 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U' F2 R2 B' D B' D' L U2 L2 F2 U' B
23: (11.22) L' F2 U2 F2 R F2 L D2 F2 R U2 B' L2 R' U F' U R D B
24: 9.72 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D R2 F' L2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 B' L'
25: 10.40 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U' L' B2 F2 R2 B' L' F D2 U'
26: 9.14 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 R B2 U R' B R2 F U L R'
27: 9.81 F D R F B L D' R' U R U2 F2 L D2 L B2 U2 B2 R F2
28: 9.45 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 B2 F' D' R U2 B2 F2 U2 F U B' U'
29: 11.07 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R B F U' F D2 U' R B' D U
30: 10.64 R2 D2 F2 L R' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R B' L D2 F
31: 10.60 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F U' L D' B' F' R' U2 F2 R D
32: 9.68 D F' U R' B' D' L' U2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2
33: 9.14 D' B2 D' L2 U2 F' D L' F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L D2 F2 U2
34: 8.07 B' L U' F' U2 B R F R F' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D R2
35: 8.71 R' F2 L B2 U2 L' D2 R B2 L B' F2 R' B' D B L F2 L'
36: 10.92 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D R' B L' D R B' R U2 F R2
37: 10.01 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 F D U2 B R' D2 F' U' F U'
38: 10.86 U2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' D F' L' F D2 L' F' L' F' R'
39: 10.76 L' R' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 R' D' F2 D F'
40: 7.39 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F R' F' U' R2 D' F' R B L'
41: 8.95 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' B L' B F2 D U' R B'
42: 8.99 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U2 L' D2 B' R' F' L B2 D' L2 F'
43: 10.17 F' L2 F R2 F' D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 R' F' D' F D F L F2 D U
44: 10.13 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 F' L' U R B' D' U' L2 F L2
45: 9.78 B D2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B U2 L F2 D B2 U2 R' F2 L2
46: 7.84 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F R2 B' U L2 F' R2 B' R F2
47: 10.13 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B R2 D R F R2 B D B' D2 U2 R'
48: 9.89 R2 L' U2 B2 L F B' L U' L' F2 R' L B2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2
49: 8.63 D B2 R' L2 F' R2 U B L' D' L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 U2
50: 10.60 U L' F2 D' B' R B2 D' L F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2
51: 10.05 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' L' D L D2 L2 R2 F2 D'
52: 8.27 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U' L' D' F2 L2
53: 10.45 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' R U2 B' F' L' U' L2 B' D F2
54: 8.36 U L2 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' F2 R' D' R D L2 B U F L'
55: 9.78 L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' D F' R' F' R' B' L2 U
56: 10.38 L' U2 L D2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R U2 R D L2 B D
57: 9.90 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F L' U' F2 D B2 R D' B2 L2 U
58: 8.71 F2 B' R' U2 L B L' U D' F L2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R B2 R' F2 U2
59: 9.42 D' R' F' B U2 B2 D F' L' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2
60: 10.10 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 R' U R2 B' F' R' B D' R D' L'
61: 9.07 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 D U' L' F R D L2
62: 9.74 U2 L F B R2 U2 L2 F R' D2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2
63: 10.46 D' F D' L F' U' R2 L' B L' D2 L F2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D2
64: 9.50 D' U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 F' D' R' F2 R2 F U F U2 R
65: 7.84 B' R2 F L2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 B R D' U F D L D2 B' U2 B'
66: 8.43 D' L2 U R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 F' R' U' L B2 L2 R' B
67: 9.66 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 R' D2 U' B2 U2 L' U2 L' F R'
68: 8.92 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L B U' R2 F' L U2 L2 F L2
69: 8.67 D2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R D2 U' F U2 F' D' U2 B R2 B2 R2
70: 10.13 B2 D2 L2 F R2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 U' F2 L2 B F' U' B' D2 R D
71: 8.43 R D2 R2 U' F' D R2 B2 R U' R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2
72: 9.84 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 R' B' D R' B2 F' D' U L'
73: 10.87 U2 L2 U2 D' R' L' B' U2 D' R' B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2
74: 9.22 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R D2 F R' D' L2 D' R' U2 F
75: 8.47 L' U2 L' D2 R' B2 L' U2 R F2 R F L' D L' B' U F' D F2
76: 9.45 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R F' D2 R U2 L D L' F2 L2 U
77: 10.56 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B' L' D' B' U' R B D' R2
78: 10.12 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B F' R2 D F' D R' B2 L' F' U' F2 L2
79: 9.22 D R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' R' B R2 U R' F' R2 F2 R
80: 9.22 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R B2 D L' U2 L2 F U' B L' D2 R'
81: 9.42 L2 F' B L B' U L2 D2 F R F U2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F
82: 10.66 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B D' U R' B D2 B' U' B2 L
83: 9.43 L B2 R F2 L U2 L F2 R F2 R2 B' U L' B' U R2 B' F D' U2
84: 9.74 D' L F' L U R F U' F R2 F R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F
85: 9.54 L2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 R' B2 F R U F' R2 B2 U F D2 F'
86: 10.40 U2 F2 D2 F L D R F' U B D2 B2 U2 R L B2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2
87: 9.94 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 R U2 F' L' B R2 U F2 L' U2 F'
88: 10.85 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L' B' U R2 D F' L'
89: 9.19 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B D B F2 L F2 D2 L2 B2
90: 9.42 R2 B' D' B U F' B D2 L' U2 F D2 F2 B D2 L2 B' R2 B'
91: 8.75 R2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F' U F L' B' D2 R2 B F2 U F
92: 10.01 D F' R B D B2 U' R2 F U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2
93: 10.04 B D2 B F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F' U L' U F R D' F L' U2 B
94: 8.55 U F' U2 F' U' R L' F2 R' F B2 R' F2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2
95: 10.09 U L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D L2 R2 U B' U' L' U B' U2 R U2 B R2
96: 9.42 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 U2 R' D B2 R2 B' L2 F' D' B R'
97: 10.05 U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D R' F U2 R' F2 R' U2 L F
98: 9.69 L2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U R' F U B2 R' U2 F' R B L2 U'
99: 8.67 D2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' F' R' U2 R D' L2 U' B2 R2 F'
100: 8.54 F R2 L F2 D' B' D2 B R' F D2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That's awesome, congrats! (Why did it have to be cfop....lol)


Thanks! And I know  A few seconds after I got it I realised what I'd done. I thought I would never beat my old PB, but now I definitely don't think I'll ever get a PB single with Roux.


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 17, 2016)

35.86 u2 R D F2 B' r U' B' u2 L D' F2 u f R' L2 U' R' B F' L r2 F' D' r2 u' r' R2 U L f L2 B' f' u r2 u f L2 f2
Yay 4x4 Single PB! Took a while.
And a very good ao 12: 
Average of 12: 44.03
1. 39.72 
2. 41.09 
3. 44.08 u' D R u' r F' r2 U2 u F' u' L2 U L' U2 D L F2 D2 R' L u' f' B' D2 B R2 L2 f D r' F2 f2 u' R D2 f F u' B2
4. 45.79 u2 f2 r' D' f U' D' u' L' R F' R2 L' D R' f2 r u' R F' R D2 F' u B2 F L R D B u R' L2 U' F R2 D B' U D
5. 44.93 f2 L u' U f' u' B' u R2 D' L2 R U B2 f2 D2 r2 B2 U L2 r F u R' L2 B2 F' D B2 f2 L' r2 U' f r R' L D B' R'
6. 42.55 f' U D L' B' F r R B U' L B U r2 L F2 B' D2 U2 B u' L' R u2 L u' B' D R2 u' L2 D L2 U F' D2 u' r' U' u
7. 49.23 D2 R F2 D2 F2 u2 D f' B R2 B U' R2 L D r2 U' r' R F' D F' R L F2 B2 U D2 L2 r u R u' L2 u2 f' F u2 f R
8. 44.91 R' F' u2 R F B2 D f' u2 L2 B2 r' D L' f D2 R' F D' f' B u2 F' r f2 u r' D' f2 u R' r2 B2 f2 L B2 u2 B u2 B'
9. (51.36) F2 B L2 u2 R2 U' B2 U B L R2 f' F L2 D2 U r' R2 B2 R U D2 f' L2 f' r U2 L2 R' B' F u D R' r' U' u' R' D u2
10. (35.86) u2 R D F2 B' r U' B' u2 L D' F2 u f R' L2 U' R' B F' L r2 F' D' r2 u' r' R2 U L f L2 B' f' u r2 u f L2 f2
11. 44.22 R' D u F2 f' r F' f' u2 U R' L' B F' U D2 f2 D2 L U D B2 D' u R F' r B' r' R' L2 F' D u f B' L2 U2 L' B
12. 43.74 R' U2 R' L F' D U f2 u R2 B U L2 R' r2 f' D2 f2 U2 F' r2 f2 R2 u2 U' D2 f' L' U2 R' u2 L2 f D2 L' F f' U' R r


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That's awesome, congrats! (Why did it have to be cfop....lol)


Because CFOP is better.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 17, 2016)

1;10.82 5x5 single, would've been PB if I didn't miss the timer twice lol
1:17.71 avg5 too, close to PB


----------



## Berd (Apr 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-17
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 30.96
worst: 3:11.00

mean of 3
current: 51.05 (σ = 12.21)
best: 47.22 (σ = 6.68)

avg of 5
current: 55.31 (σ = 7.67)
best: 47.24 (σ = 15.02)

avg of 12
current: 57.33 (σ = 5.36)
best: 54.53 (σ = 9.60)

avg of 50
current: 57.45 (σ = 9.36)
best: 57.25 (σ = 9.31)

avg of 100
current: 1:08.90 (σ = 19.04)
best: 1:08.90 (σ = 19.04)

Average: 1:08.90 (σ = 19.04)
Mean: 1:12.04

Time List:
3:11.00, 2:42.30, 1:58.77, 2:29.64, 2:14.77, 2:11.78, 2:58.98, 1:55.02, 1:57.28, 1:41.50, 1:34.52, 55.90, 1:29.79, 1:30.81, 1:10.41, 1:53.24, 1:33.52, 1:03.14, 1:10.91, 1:05.08, 1:37.87, 1:23.99, 1:24.08, 1:36.28, 58.20, 1:14.41, 1:06.87, 1:30.92, 1:25.08, 1:13.59, 1:03.08, 1:07.51, 52.19, 1:09.41, 1:09.74, 1:07.68, 59.40, 1:02.14, 1:09.53, 1:25.55, 56.06, 1:31.27, 47.47, 57.02, 1:03.47, 56.52, 50.66, 55.71, 1:05.12, 55.04, 1:04.42, 40.67, 1:20.57, 30.96, 36.63, 1:14.42, 1:29.56, 51.44, 54.21, 54.75, 50.43, 51.69, 1:05.07, 57.31, 1:04.10, 54.37, 1:01.92, 37.62, 58.25, 55.08, 1:40.63, 50.55, 1:18.88, 44.19, 57.33, 1:09.54, 1:00.43, 1:08.61, 50.39, 45.50, 1:05.52, 1:36.01, 46.39, 46.18, 57.82, 1:00.01, 49.67, 52.95, 1:05.21, 57.79, 57.13, 1:03.41, 55.24, 52.50, 56.07, 1:12.01, 52.51, 49.43, 39.71, 1:03.98

First ever 3x3 SIM solves! Love it!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 17, 2016)

I just got my PB 4x4 average: 2:43.71 and also my PB single: 2:18.24


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 17, 2016)

Full EG done! Now im just doing AUFs


----------



## turtwig (Apr 17, 2016)

Got 4 sub-10s today! And 3 of them were at someone else's house while I was randomly timing on my iPad.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 18, 2016)

7.62 PB single today! Finally sub-8! It actually happened the day after I got my new aolong V2. 

Also, I can finally do cross on both white and yellow on speed solves! This was my third attempt at some sort of color-neutrality, because it's really hard at this speed. I really regret not doing it earlier. (The 7.62 was actually done on yellow cross .)


----------



## nalralz (Apr 18, 2016)

Weirdest 4x4 average on camera. Easily could have been a faster average but I'll take it.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-17
avg of 5: 59.54

Time List:
1. 1:02.49 F B U' R2 F Rw' Uw' U2 L Fw2 B' Uw2 D' L' R' Fw R' Uw2 U' F R2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 U2 R Fw' B L2 R2 Rw Fw U R2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 U L2 
2. (DNF(53.43)) Rw' R F Rw U' D2 B2 Uw' U Rw R2 D B U' Rw' Uw L2 Fw' Uw D2 Rw' Uw' R Uw2 U' Rw2 B' R' U' D Fw' U2 L2 U Rw R Uw2 B Fw' L 
3. 58.43 R' Fw R' F2 D2 R' Rw2 B R2 U Rw F L R2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw2 U' Rw Uw2 L' R F L2 B' U' Fw D2 R L F' Uw' U' B2 R' Rw2 U Fw Uw' 
4. 57.69 R' D' R D' F' Fw Rw B Rw D' F' D' Fw2 Uw F L D F2 U' D B' L2 F' R F D' B2 Rw2 L B U2 Uw' F D' L' F2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 
5. (56.19) R D2 B Fw D' U F Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw D2 Rw' B' Uw2 L Fw2 Uw' D F' Fw2 D' Rw U L2 D2 F' L' F2 U Uw' Fw U' Rw2 Fw D U' Fw' F B2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

1:04.15 PB Feet Mo3

1:11.23, 1:03.02, 58.19


----------



## Artic (Apr 18, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Because CFOP is better.


sshhh...keep it a secret. In their hearts they suspect the truth but don't want to admit it


----------



## asacuber (Apr 18, 2016)

just joined TTW (username: dablube) and got PB avg 12 OH:

current avg 10/12 = 29.89
*29.87* U' D' B2 U D' B2 R B' U2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 B' F D U L D' L U2 D2 L D
*29.26* R U F2 U B' D2 F' R2 L F2 B R2 F U2 L B R U' F' R2 D2 F B2 L2 F2
*37.71* L U L2 F' L' U B2 U' F2 U' B' D F D2 L2 D' R B U2 D L' D R2 F' D
*24.57* L R' D R2 F2 R2 B F D' L2 D' U' F B' L' B2 D' R2 L2 B' F D2 B2 F L
*48.21* L U' D' F L2 B R2 F' B U2 D' F R' U R D' B2 L D' L2 B' L2 B2 U R
*28.69* B2 U B2 R L B L' F R D L B F2 U' D2 B' U R2 B2 L' F R2 F R B2
*32.88* F2 L' U' R2 D' L' B2 R2 L2 D' L R' B2 D R' L' D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' F D'
*29.43* B D2 B' F2 U' R L2 D B F' L' U' F' B2 D' B D L F' L R D' F U' D2
*25.97* L2 F' B R B2 D2 B2 D2 F D U' R' U2 R2 U F2 L D2 R2 U L U' L2 R F
*33.33* U2 R U D' R' F' D U' B2 F2 D' R' B' R B2 U2 D2 R' U' R' U2 B' U' D' R2
*24.89* R2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 D R' D F2 D L2 R2 F' R2 L2 D' U' L' B' R D' L' R2 F'
*26.89* R B' L F L' B' D B2 F2 L' B D' U R2 U2 L' D' L B' U D F' D U' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 18, 2016)

Didn't turn or even touch a cube today. Don't know when it was the the last time that happened haha. I am kinda addicted I guess xD


----------



## Iggy (Apr 18, 2016)

1:09.94 5x5 single, 2nd sub 1:10 yay. 1:10.47 single too
Edit: So close to PB, counting 1:27 damn it
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-18
avg of 12: 1:20.52

Time List:
1. 1:19.12 Fw' L' Fw F2 U' L' Uw2 U' Bw2 F Rw U2 Fw2 Uw2 B Uw Fw' F Uw' B' Fw' Lw' Dw F2 U Lw2 R2 Uw Dw' B L2 Lw' D' U L2 Dw R' Lw' L2 Dw2 D' Uw2 B Lw U Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 B Fw R' Rw2 U' R2 B' U2 D' Uw' R2 
2. 1:19.80 B2 F' L2 D2 L' U Bw2 F2 L2 Uw2 D L2 U2 Fw2 Lw' L2 Rw2 D' Fw2 D2 F' Bw B Rw2 F Uw U Rw2 Bw L' D2 Fw' Lw2 Rw U R2 Fw2 B F' Rw Lw B' Uw Rw2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Dw B2 L Fw Lw' U Dw R2 D' L U Bw U' 
3. 1:18.00 D L2 R Lw2 B Rw2 Lw Bw2 Dw Rw B2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' U' L2 U' F Uw2 Dw2 F2 D B2 Lw Fw' Uw' U' Bw U' R Lw' F' U2 Bw' Fw F' Uw Bw2 F Lw' U F' Dw Uw2 F' Rw R D Lw2 F' U2 F' Dw L U' Lw' R2 L' Fw D2 
4. 1:21.70 Lw Bw Rw2 Dw2 D Bw2 Dw' L' Lw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' L' Uw Bw Rw Fw' L2 B2 L R Uw' U R2 L' Dw D2 U' Bw' Uw F' B' U F' Dw U2 B L2 U' F' U' Uw F2 Rw' Bw2 U L2 Fw' F2 B' Rw L' D2 Dw U2 B' U' Uw2 Rw2 
5. 1:27.46 Uw' Dw' L' Fw2 U' Rw D Lw' D F2 L' Uw' Dw2 Fw' Lw' U2 Bw Lw R' U2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 R' Uw L' Bw2 Dw R' Bw Dw F' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw Lw' F R2 Uw B U' Lw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 L Rw Uw Lw2 L2 U' D2 Rw F2 B D2 Uw' F' Fw' 
6. (1:09.94) U' D Rw B' L D Bw' Dw L' B D2 Uw2 Rw' Bw2 Lw Rw F Uw' D' Lw2 D Lw2 D2 L2 D' R Bw F2 Fw R2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Lw2 B' Rw F L F Rw B2 U2 Lw2 B2 U2 Uw2 R Fw' B2 Lw2 D2 Lw U2 B Uw2 B R Dw F' 
7. (1:32.43) Dw F' D' R2 Fw Uw Bw' Dw2 Lw B2 L' F2 Lw2 R Uw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 B' L B R2 Bw' Dw R2 U' Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw' Lw' D' Lw L Bw B Uw' Fw2 Bw' Uw L Uw' D' Lw2 B' D Rw2 F2 U R U Lw L' Fw2 Dw' Rw 
8. 1:24.26 U2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 L D U' Rw' D L2 U D2 Fw' U' D Rw' F2 R' D2 Dw2 Bw Dw B' Fw2 Dw2 F2 Fw Uw D' Bw2 F' Dw2 Rw' Lw2 F Dw Rw Fw Dw' R2 Uw U' F2 Fw2 Bw2 D B' Rw Lw B' Fw Uw' D Bw2 U L2 D' 
9. 1:22.27 R F' R' Lw' B F2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' U2 F2 Lw' L Uw2 F' D2 B Dw2 Bw D2 B Fw' Uw2 B2 L' B2 L Bw2 U2 Uw Fw R' F2 Dw' B' Dw L Lw' B' L2 Dw F Rw2 L D2 Dw' B' Fw Bw2 Rw' B2 Fw' L' U' Uw2 L B' F2 Uw Lw 
10. 1:16.47 Bw F2 Dw2 R' L2 F Rw2 Lw Uw Bw U' Uw' F' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw2 U2 F' U2 B Lw L' D2 R2 Uw Lw' U' Fw L' Rw R D2 Rw' Fw B' Uw2 Bw L2 F' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R F2 Uw2 B' L Lw2 D B L Fw' Rw2 B' Lw' Fw' Rw 
11. 1:17.66 U2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Bw' L2 Lw' F' Fw2 Dw U L' Dw' R' U2 B' L2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw Lw Dw Fw Dw Fw' Lw Bw U2 Bw' Uw Bw' L' F2 U2 Uw B' Lw2 Fw' L2 F2 U' Dw' Uw' D F Lw Rw' D R' F' Uw' L' Dw2 L2 Dw R Fw' Rw2 F' 
12. 1:18.43 D Uw Rw2 L B2 Fw Bw2 Dw Rw Bw' F2 R2 F2 R Rw2 D F2 Dw' Bw Uw' Fw Rw' F' U F2 D' Rw Uw2 Bw D' B2 Uw2 Bw2 R' Uw D2 R' L Lw' Dw' Bw D B Lw Rw2 B2 L2 Fw2 Bw Uw' R2 Dw2 F' Fw' R D' Dw R D' Fw


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 19, 2016)

10.09 3x3 single with my new Thunderclap!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 19, 2016)

almost got a sub-10 square-1 single, failed last adj-adj swap for EP
11.49 (3, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Cale S (Apr 19, 2016)

Average of 12: 16.45
1. 14.37 (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, -4) / (5, -2)
2. (28.96) (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -2) / (-2, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, -5)
3. 22.32 (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -3) / (6, -2) / 
4. 13.17 (0, 2) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4) / (3, -2) / (6, 0)
5. 18.54 (4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (-5, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
6. 13.90 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / 
7. 13.33 (1, 6) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, -4)
8. 19.57 (4, 0) / (5, 2) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / 
9. 18.08 (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / 
10. 13.76 (0, 2) / (-3, -3) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0)
11. 17.47 (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -4) / (5, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -2) / 
12. (12.01) (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0)

contains 15.25 avg5, part of 18.33 avg25, 19.54 avg50, and 20.30 avg100


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 19, 2016)

Skewb PB ao5 and a nice 3x3 single

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-19
avg of 5: 5.68

Time List:
1. 5.33 U L' U R' B U B' R' L'
2. 5.57 R' L B' L' R' U B U'
3. (8.68) R U' B R' B' U B' U
4. 6.11 U R' U L R' U' B L' R'
5. (3.89) U' B R' L R' B R L' U

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-19
single: 7.62

Time List:
1. 7.62 L F2 R F' D' F B' D2 F U D2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' B2 L D2 R2

7s solves make me feel fast


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2016)

I got a 6
1. 6.75 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 R F2 D' B2 R' D F' R2 B' U2 R
x' y B R D2 L U R//cross and preserve pair
U y L U' L'//insert
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R//next pair
L' U L y' R U2 R'//next pair
U2 y R U R' U2//ayylmao

4.3 tps lol i suck

also sub-FMC-NR movecount


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I got a 6
> 1. 6.75 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 R F2 D' B2 R' D F' R2 B' U2 R
> x' y B R D2 L U R//cross and preserve pair
> U y L U' L'//insert
> ...


Lolwat that solution


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I got a 6
> 1. 6.75 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 R F2 D' B2 R' D F' R2 B' U2 R
> x' y B R D2 L U R//cross and preserve pair
> U y L U' L'//insert
> ...



That movecount was crazy


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 19, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 10.09 3x3 single with my new Thunderclap!


I still win, mate.

Sorry, I'll stop.


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I got a 6
> 1. 6.75 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 R F2 D' B2 R' D F' R2 B' U2 R
> x' y B R D2 L U R//cross and preserve pair
> U y L U' L'//insert
> ...



Nice lol


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 19, 2016)

New sub 25 PB!
20.53 seconds!  Why no sub 20?


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2016)

First sub 1:20 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-19
avg of 12: 1:19.97

Time List:
1. 1:20.89 F2 Uw F2 D Lw2 B Uw2 U' R' Uw' R' F Bw' B2 U2 L' R Lw' Fw2 B2 Bw' U L2 D' U Rw' F' Fw' Dw' Lw' L Dw Bw' F2 R Lw' Dw D Bw2 Fw' B Rw' Bw Rw' Uw' F D' U F Dw Rw2 R L Bw2 Lw' Uw Rw L2 Fw' Lw 
2. 1:25.23 D2 U Lw' Bw F Dw R Uw2 Dw L2 D2 U Dw L' F Dw2 U2 L2 D' Dw2 Bw Lw' Dw2 Rw Bw' R Lw D' Dw Lw B Lw2 L Dw Uw L2 Rw2 Dw' L U' Rw' Lw2 L2 Bw Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 B R' Lw2 L2 Bw Uw' U2 L2 Lw' Bw' R' 
3. 1:21.35 Bw' L Lw2 Rw D2 Uw' U2 F' B' L Lw2 Dw U' L B2 Dw' U Uw2 Rw2 Dw L Lw2 Fw2 U' B' U2 Dw' Uw Lw B2 Rw' Lw' F R Dw U Bw L U Dw2 D L' Fw2 Uw' B' Fw2 Dw' Bw Rw2 F U2 F2 Fw R B' D B2 L2 R2 F 
4. 1:18.88 D2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D L2 U' D Bw Uw2 Lw U' B' R2 Lw2 Uw Dw Bw2 F2 Uw2 Bw U D2 R D' U2 Fw Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw2 R L' Rw' U' L2 U' Bw Lw Dw' Lw2 F Fw' Lw' Bw2 Fw U Lw F' Uw' U' Bw R' Dw B2 F' Uw2 F' Rw2 
5. 1:19.11 Dw2 D' Lw' Bw' Lw' F2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 D Fw2 Rw2 U Dw Uw' Rw R B2 D Dw' B L F' Lw L U' R B2 R B2 L Fw' Bw2 D L2 B' Lw' U' Rw' D2 Lw2 Rw F' D2 Fw2 Lw L D Lw2 Dw' Fw' B2 F Uw' Rw2 Bw Dw' Bw' Rw' 
6. 1:21.09 D2 Uw' F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw Bw' D B2 Lw R2 D2 Dw Lw Bw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R' F B' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 D2 F U Dw' Rw' R2 L' D' Rw Dw' B' Fw2 R' Uw' Bw F' B R' Fw' B F Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Uw Rw2 Dw2 Fw L' Fw B2 U2 B2 Fw2 Bw D2 
7. 1:20.66 Dw Bw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Bw R Lw U' B2 L' Dw' D' Fw2 Rw' Dw Rw2 D2 F2 R' L U2 Uw' Dw2 Fw' B Rw2 R2 Dw Bw Uw Rw' R2 Lw Fw U D B2 Dw F2 Rw2 D R Uw Bw' R' Fw' L' Lw2 Bw Fw2 D' L2 F2 L' Bw' Rw Fw2 B U2 
8. 1:22.81 Bw F' B' D2 B2 Lw' D R Lw2 U Dw2 F Fw2 Lw' Bw Dw F B' R' Bw' F' Lw Uw' Fw2 R Rw' U2 Bw' B2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Uw2 L Lw Fw Uw2 Bw' Dw' L' D Fw' B' Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw B2 Bw F' D' U' L' Bw Lw2 L2 U F2 D2 Rw' 
9. 1:12.78 F Dw2 R Bw' D2 Bw F2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Uw Lw2 B D' Uw' L2 F Bw2 L' Dw2 Uw' F B2 R F D Rw' U2 D Bw2 F' U Rw' Lw' R' F' B U' Dw2 L2 Lw' D2 L' F Fw B Lw' U' L2 Fw U2 D2 Uw' L D' Rw U2 Fw Bw' D' 
10. (1:09.90) L Rw' R2 B Fw Dw2 L2 U' Uw' Rw2 U' Uw' Lw' U D2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Rw Uw B' Uw2 L2 Lw2 Fw2 F2 B2 Uw' Rw D Fw F D L2 Lw U Bw Rw D' L F2 D U B2 Uw2 F2 U Bw2 U Dw2 Lw' U Uw' Fw' Uw R2 Lw' D2 
11. 1:16.87 U B' U' D2 Uw2 F D2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 L' R B R2 Bw' R' Fw2 Uw L2 Lw U' Rw' Dw D2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 B' R2 L2 F Lw' Fw' Dw' Uw B' U2 D2 Lw Fw' Uw2 Dw2 D2 Fw2 B2 Bw' Lw' Dw2 Uw F' Bw' Lw2 U L2 Rw' Uw' Bw' D Dw2 
12. (1:47.88) Uw Fw' Rw' Lw' D' Lw L2 Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw B Bw Lw' Rw2 Uw' B D R' Dw Bw' Uw Bw B F' D' F2 Rw Uw' Lw2 L2 B2 Bw' R2 B Dw Fw' D Rw' R F R2 F' Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D Rw' Uw2 U2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' L' Uw2 U Lw2

Solves 7-11 make a 1:16.77 avg5, PB. Counting 1:12 wat. Also 3rd sub 1:10


----------



## TeCM (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 19, 2016)

nice feet session, contains PB single and possible pb mo3, will check later
the 30.65 was fullstep, 44 moves so 1.43 tps. Timer fail cost me sub30 but oh well

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-19
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 30.650
worst: 55.380

mean of 3
current: 46.920 (σ = 4.73)
best: 37.547 (σ = 6.01)

avg of 5
current: 44.957 (σ = 1.65)
best: 41.290 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 12
current: 45.347 (σ = 3.61)
best: 44.823 (σ = 3.57)

Average: 45.338 (σ = 4.02)
Mean: 45.270

Time List:
1. 49.330 F L2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R' F2 D L B' F' U' L' R' B 
2. 39.340 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R B2 D' L D' R' D2 U2 F' U 
3. 42.380 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F R' F' U2 L2 B D U' R2 
4. 41.880 F L2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 D L' B D' U' L' D2 B L R' 
5. 54.810 U D2 F D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 F' U B2 R2 B L D' B' U2 
6. 41.650 L2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' U L' U2 F U' L' R F' U2 F2 
7. 30.650 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 L' B' F2 L B2 U' L' D F 
8. 40.340 F2 D' B' U F2 U2 D2 F' L' F2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 
9. 45.930 L' U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U' L' F2 L2 B F' R' B2 D' 
10. 51.970 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 R2 F D R F L' R U' R D' 
11. 52.030 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 R D F D' L D2 U2 B' D R 
12. 47.130 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 F' D2 F' D' R' U' R B2 F U' R D B2 
13. 46.650 R2 F U2 B L2 R2 B D2 B U2 B2 D U' R D' B L' B' D' U R2 
14. 42.080 B2 R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 F R' F' U' B L' D2 F' R' D2 U' 
15. 46.830 L B' U' R2 F' R B R' D' F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 D2 R2 F' D2 
16. 44.270 L2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U B' U2 F2 L' R' F U L' D R 
17. 41.380 F2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 R D2 R' B2 U L2 U' B D2 R B2 D' R 
18. 55.380 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U L2 D' R' B' F' R2 F2 L' 
19. 41.800 R' U B' D' F' B U F' B L' B2 U2 L' F2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 L' 
20. 50.020 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U2 B' L' D2 R B' F2 D' F2 R D' 
21. 38.800 U' B U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 F L' B2 L' D B2 R U B U 
22. 46.330 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 B' R F2 D2 R D' L' B2 U' F' 
23. 52.220 U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 F' D' B2 U F R F' L2 F2 
24. 45.410 F R2 U B' U R B2 U L' F2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B' 
25. 43.130 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' B U L' F2 D2 F L'


----------



## Torch (Apr 19, 2016)

Randomly decided to learn some algs, so I learned the last few CLLs I didn't know and most of Megaminx 4LLL.


----------



## Ben Wak (Apr 20, 2016)

I am almost sub 20 on 3x3 I should have a sub 20 avarage by the middle of May


----------



## myung97 (Apr 20, 2016)

Very good megaminx session today 

39.00 single 
48.19 average of 5
52.06 average of 12
53.60 average of 50
55.32 average of 100

All are PBs except for single


----------



## Chree (Apr 20, 2016)

Little late, but: Won Megaminx at Puget Sound Spring 2016 last weekend: 1:39.11, 1:27.72, 1:37.13, (1:22.24), (1:42.10) = 1:34.65 Ao5

The single might actually be my overall PB. If so, it's the 2nd time I got an overall PB in comp.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 20, 2016)

myung97 said:


> Very good megaminx session today
> 
> 39.00 single
> 48.19 average of 5
> ...


Wtf nice! You improve so fast  And how do you keep getting crazy singles? Lol


----------



## asacuber (Apr 20, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> New sub 25 PB!
> 20.53 seconds!  Why no sub 20?


Lol gj i was there


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 20, 2016)

4x4x4 - 49.84 ao50, 50.48 ao100
both PB's by over a second!

Almost sub-50! 
(apparently practising 6x6x6 improved my 4x4x4, yay)


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 20, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Lol gj i was there


Yep


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 20, 2016)

a bit of rolling and some lucky solves later... 

(46.92), 43.20, 44.10, (40.66), 44.94 = *44.08*
46.92, 43.20, 44.10, (40.66), 44.94, 54.67, 49.05, 46.05, 48.88, (56.10), 48.73, 43.71 = *47.03*
*49.35 ao50, 49.93 ao100 *(sub 50!11!!!!11)


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 20, 2016)

With the Weilong GTS:
solves/total: 112/112

single
best: 5.550
worst: 12.071

mean of 3
current: 8.098 (σ = 1.22)
best: 6.443 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 5
current: 8.207 (σ = 0.46)
best: 6.751 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 12
current: 7.818 (σ = 0.67)
best: 7.268 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 50
current: 7.715 (σ = 0.93)
best: 7.610 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 100
current: 7.705 (σ = 0.87)
best: 7.674 (σ = 0.87)

Average: 7.700 (σ = 0.84)
Mean: 7.778


Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 7.348 F2 R U2 R B2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 B' U' L2 F' U B2 L' R' D 
2. 9.062 U' F' L' D' F' L' U2 B' U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 D 
3. 7.475 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 L B' U L F' L R' D B2 L' 
4. 7.277 U' B' R' D' R' D R2 U B' D2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 
5. 6.972 L U B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D U R' F2 L' U' B2 F' L R2 U2 
6. 9.653 L2 D R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F L B' D2 R B' D2 F R2 U 
7. 6.493 L' D' R2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B' F U' R U' F D U 
8. 7.098 R' F2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B R2 D2 B2 U' L' U2 B D 
9. 7.970 R B2 D2 F R2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D B' L' R B D2 L' U R 
10. 7.849 B' R2 U B2 D L' D R B' R D2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 
11. 6.774 F2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 F L2 D2 U R U2 R' D' F 
12. 9.014 B2 F2 R D2 L B2 R' B2 L2 F2 R B' F L' D' F' L D R' F 
13. 7.579 F U2 L B2 U' F' B U B' U' B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 
14. 7.071 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 B' L' B F' U L2 D2 F' D' U2 
15. 6.384 R D2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 U F2 B U2 L' U' R2 D' L U2 B 
16. 7.569 D' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 B' D' R F L' B D2 U' F D2 
17. 8.376 R D2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 B R2 D' U' R2 F L B D2 
18. 7.554 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D F' U B' R' U2 B2 R D2 F U' 
19. 6.942 F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L D F D R' B' U' L' U2 F2 L 
20. 8.422 F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R' B' D L' B' D L R' F2 D2 
21. 7.816 F2 D2 F U2 B D2 F L2 R2 B' R' U B2 U' L U' B2 L' D 
22. 6.689 B' L' D2 B' R D' R B' U' B2 R F2 D2 R' D2 R B2 R' L2 F2 
23. 10.540+ U2 B R D' R' D L F' D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 
24. 7.975 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D F' D L B R B' L' D L' U' 
25. 7.437 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 R B2 R' B' U2 R D B R2 B 
26. 6.675 U2 B U2 B R2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 L' D' R2 F' U2 L D2 L' U' F 
27. 7.967 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 L' R2 F2 U F' D F' U2 B U L' F2 
28. 8.826 D' F B' D' L F2 U' L D R L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D L2 U' 
29. 7.393 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F' R2 U R' D' B R D U2 
30. 6.244 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B R' B2 F D F' D2 B2 F U2 
31. 7.135 U' L F2 U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 U' B R F' U F D' R' 
32. 6.231 F2 R2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 F' D U2 L2 R D2 R2 U L' F 
33. 7.221 F R2 D2 F U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L U F2 R' F' D B2 L2 R2 
34. 8.892 R' B2 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L' D' B R' F2 L' F D 
35. 7.245 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' U L' U2 R' U F' L2 B U' 
36. 8.791 F U2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F R' F2 L' F' D F2 D' 
37. 9.084 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L B U B' D' R2 F2 L R2 F' 
38. 8.040 U2 B U D' R' D B2 L' B' U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 
39. 9.177 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D U' B2 R2 B2 R' B' U' B F2 D L2 U' 
40. 7.260 D F2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F' L2 D F' R' D' F2 R2 B R2 
41. 8.271 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F L' U' B F U R2 U B2 
42. 9.159 L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L' D' B L F2 D B' F U R 
43. 7.714 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 B R2 D' B' L U F L' F 
44. 6.493 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B R' D' F U' R2 F2 L' F' R 
45. 8.477 U B' U R L' U2 D' B' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F 
46. 7.115 D U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F L2 D L R2 F' R D2 U' B R' 
47. 8.553 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U B' F' R' B' U L D2 F L2 U' 
48. 7.565 R' F2 D F D F2 R2 F' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R 
49. 7.160 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D B D' R' B' F U' L' B2 D U' 
50. 6.775 F' U B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' B' F2 U2 B2 R' D' F2 L' 
51. 7.100 R U2 R2 F U2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U' F U B2 R' B2 D' U B 
52. 6.617 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F' U' L U2 R D' L D2 L U' 
53. 7.466 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 U' R' F' D2 L' B2 F' U2 F2 D R2 
54. 9.002+ L2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D F2 U B' F' L D2 B L B F L' 
55. 6.997 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' R U2 B' R' F2 U' B' F2 L2 B2 
56. 6.123 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 R2 D' L B R U' L' R' F L2 B2 U2 
57. 8.434 R' D2 R D2 R D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D U' L R' B' R' B D2 U' 
58. 8.731 R D2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D' R' B2 U2 F' U' R D F R' 
59. 7.017 L2 F' R2 D R D' R2 L' B' R2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 F D2 B' L2 
60. 11.513 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 U R' B' D2 U' L' D B' R B 
61. 8.152 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 U B F2 L' U F L' B' F2 D2 
62. 7.192 U2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L F L2 F' R' D' U' R2 
63. 8.347 B2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U' R D L' D L2 R2 B U' B2 D2 
64. 10.397 R' B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U B U2 L' B' F2 D R2 
65. 6.821 U B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F D' F L' R2 D' L2 B' D R' U 
66. 7.216 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F2 D2 F L B' R' B2 R U' R D2 F U' 
67. 7.207 R U R' B' U2 D R F2 U' F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 
68. 7.910 R' U' L2 D B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D L F2 U' F' L' D B U F 
69. 9.344 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 R B2 R B' D U B' F L' D' B' R B2 
70. 7.108 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U B L' B U2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 R 
71. 6.782 B' U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 L B2 F2 L R' F D2 R U' L' R' U' R 
72. 5.550 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U' R' F U2 B R B' L2 F' U F 
73. 7.040 B L2 U2 R D2 F2 L D2 L' R2 D2 U' B' U2 B2 F' R' D' U2 
74. 8.292 L' D' R' L2 B D' R U D2 B' L2 F B U2 F R' 
75. 7.191 L' F' L2 D F2 U R' D2 R' F L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R F 
76. 7.112 L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 L' F' D2 B' D' F2 U B' R 
77. 7.932 F U' R L2 D B2 R F' U' R D2 R2 U F2 U F2 U L2 U F2 D 
78. 10.949 B' D U F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B D R D L F R U2 
79. 6.936 U' R2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' D B2 R' U' B F' 
80. 7.233 F2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B D2 R' U B2 D' R2 U2 B R' F 
81. 7.564 R L2 U' L2 U' R' D2 F' B D R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 
82. 7.234 U F D R2 B' U2 R2 L D2 R L2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D R2 L2 U' L2 
83. 8.645 F2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F' R B D L' U' B' F D' F R' 
84. 8.216 R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D F2 R F' L' F' D2 R2 B' U 
85. 7.484 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 B U' L' R B2 F' U B L' U 
86. 7.169 L B2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 B' L2 U2 R D L R' B2 
87. 12.071 U' D2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B L' D' L D' U' L2 R' 
88. 6.311 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 U L D2 B F2 R U' R' U 
89. 8.481 R2 U' D2 B' L D' F' L' F L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B L 
90. 7.026 L B2 L' D' F2 D2 R2 F' D F2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 
91. 10.213+ U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L F R' U' B L2 U R U' L B' 
92. 6.706 U' F R' F' R F' R' B D' R' U2 R F2 R' F2 R D2 L U2 F2 
93. 7.320 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 R F2 R' D' L' B2 D' B L F' U' R' B 
94. 8.489 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 U B' D2 L2 D' B2 L R2 F2 D U2 
95. 6.814 L2 B' U' R' B' D F' D R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 B2 D F 
96. 8.524 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 R2 D L' B' L U' R B2 R2 D' F U 
97. 5.982 R F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B D B' R F' D2 L2 B2 R' 
98. 7.457 B' U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' F' D F2 L F2 R2 
99. 5.891 D R2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F D' R' U L R2 U2 F2 L D2 
100. 10.207 R F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L' F D U' B' U' L' F2 L2 
101. 8.097 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D L F' D R2 U' L' B2 L B U2 
102. 7.621 F2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' U' F' L' F' D' L 
103. 7.622 B' R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R2 D2 B D F2 U' B F2 L D 
104. 6.975 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B F L D L' R' U L F2 R2 F' 
105. 8.823 R F2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 D B2 D' U' R B L2 F U' L' R F2 R' 
106. 5.621 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' U' F2 R' B L' U' L U 
107. 7.713 L2 U' B L' D' R L2 D' F B L2 U2 D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 D2 F2 
108. 7.701 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 D U' F' L' B2 D2 U L' R2 D 
109. 8.319 R2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 B' F R U L2 B' D' L2 R2 U' B R 
110. 6.705 R L U' B' U R' L2 U L R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 
111. 8.986 D2 B D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 F L2 B2 R' B L F2 R U B F2 U2 
112. 8.602 B2 D R F' D2 F2 B L D R U2 L F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 L' F2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 20, 2016)

6.03 3x3 single earlier today, forgot to save the scramble oops. LL was F triple sexy F' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Chree said:


> Little late, but: Won Megaminx at Puget Sound Spring 2016 last weekend: 1:39.11, 1:27.72, 1:37.13, (1:22.24), (1:42.10) = 1:34.65 Ao5
> 
> The single might actually be my overall PB. If so, it's the 2nd time I got an overall PB in comp.


Dayum, we're officially tied for megaminx


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 21, 2016)

2x2 pbs:
2.75 single
4.61 ao5
5.19 ao12

I'm making some progress with CLL but I still suck mightily and am averaging sup 6.

For anyone who averages sub-4 with CLL: Other than simply doing solves, which do you think is a better use of time: drilling the CLL cases or working on making efficient layers?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 21, 2016)

decided yesterday that I'm going to learn VLS except for the cases with 3 unoriented corners, finished UF set today


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 21, 2016)

Cale S said:


> decided yesterday that I'm going to learn VLS except for the cases with 3 unoriented corners, finished UF set today


what resource are you using


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 21, 2016)

Cale S said:


> decided yesterday that I'm going to learn VLS except for the cases with 3 unoriented corners, finished UF set today


Please tell me you learned PLL


----------



## Cale S (Apr 21, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Please tell me you learned PLL


um nope still 2 G perms left


obelisk477 said:


> what resource are you using


just algdb.net


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 21, 2016)

Cale S said:


> um nope still 2 G perms left


Here we have a guy who knows half of OLLCP and some ZBLL and is learning full VLS,


...


but does not want to learn 2 G perms.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 21, 2016)

Got some cool 3x3 stuff earlier today:
14.417 Ao50
14.574 Ao100
14.979 Ao1k
Finally I can consider myself sub 15.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 21, 2016)

ZBLL training avg of 1000, over 1 second better than last time? Yes the 0.016 is legit. scramble was U lol
Updating sig soon
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 0.016
worst time: 2:00.241

current avg5: 4.462 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: 2.072 (σ = 1.17)

current avg12: 4.251 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 2.682 (σ = 0.49)

current avg100: 4.469 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 3.334 (σ = 1.22)

current avg1000: 4.110 (σ = 1.68)
best avg1000: 4.110 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 4.110 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 4.883
[spoiler/]
Average of 1000: 4.110
1. 3.088 
2. 1.953 
3. 2.929 
4. 3.481 
5. 3.656 
6. 2.632 
7. 3.610 
8. 2.810 
9. 2.834 
10. 3.120 
11. 6.160 
12. 6.056 
13. 8.650 
14. 2.777 
15. 2.288 
16. 9.400 
17. 3.472 
18. 2.588 
19. 3.304 
20. 2.632 
21. 3.281 
22. 5.368 
23. 3.528 
24. 4.403 
25. (10.736) 
26. 3.152 
27. 5.441 
28. 2.753 
29. 2.792 
30. 3.168 
31. 3.048 
32. 2.481 
33. 9.465 
34. 2.280 
35. 4.424 
36. 3.857 
37. 2.761 
38. 3.057 
39. 2.904 
40. (22.136) 
41. 2.320 
42. 4.665 
43. 2.136 
44. 2.961 
45. (1.298) 
46. 2.560 
47. 3.169 
48. 2.588 
49. 10.155 
50. 2.560 
51. 2.016 
52. 3.720 
53. 3.352 
54. 2.937 
55. 3.474 
56. 2.768 
57. 3.419 
58. 3.674 
59. 6.072 
60. 2.836 
61. 3.636 
62. 3.056 
63. 3.576 
64. 2.800 
65. 6.146 
66. 1.978 
67. (1.512) 
68. 3.379 
69. 2.955 
70. 2.369 
71. 2.712 
72. 4.288 
73. 3.336 
74. 3.009 
75. 2.675 
76. 2.223 
77. 2.184 
78. 4.520 
79. 1.875 
80. (12.917) 
81. 5.104 
82. 4.073 
83. 2.939 
84. 3.713 
85. 2.546 
86. 2.856 
87. 3.968 
88. 5.832 
89. (1.147) 
90. 4.377 
91. 3.088 
92. 2.850 
93. (0.850) 
94. 7.424 
95. 5.704 
96. 6.504 
97. 5.992 
98. 4.099 
99. 2.360 
100. 8.988 
101. 2.905 
102. 3.178 
103. 2.272 
104. 2.640 
105. 3.144 
106. 6.125 
107. 2.634 
108. 7.904 
109. 8.165 
110. (1.792) 
111. 2.520 
112. 2.887 
113. 5.004 
114. 3.128 
115. 2.889 
116. (12.394) 
117. 2.481 
118. 8.255 
119. 9.135 
120. 2.336 
121. 2.696 
122. 3.328 
123. (1.776) 
124. 4.418 
125. 2.304 
126. 2.296 
127. 3.256 
128. 2.944 
129. (1.816) 
130. 4.131 
131. 4.702 
132. 3.289 
133. 2.065 
134. 2.178 
135. 6.584 
136. 3.008 
137. (1.321) 
138. 3.642 
139. 4.621 
140. 5.092 
141. 2.576 
142. 2.696 
143. 3.008 
144. (1.504) 
145. 2.176 
146. 6.248 
147. 2.200 
148. 2.913 
149. 1.912 
150. (13.505) 
151. 6.339 
152. 1.984 
153. 3.067 
154. 3.120 
155. 3.424 
156. 7.818 
157. 2.240 
158. 2.584 
159. 3.744 
160. 7.537 
161. 3.623 
162. 2.241 
163. 2.441 
164. 4.914 
165. (1.425) 
166. 3.780 
167. 3.264 
168. (1.801) 
169. (1.745) 
170. 3.592 
171. 2.999 
172. 2.417 
173. 3.649 
174. 2.704 
175. (1.760) 
176. 3.624 
177. 4.267 
178. 2.722 
179. 3.942 
180. 4.417 
181. 3.900 
182. 4.746 
183. 3.688 
184. 3.384 
185. 2.472 
186. 3.495 
187. 3.822 
188. 5.360 
189. 3.411 
190. 2.704 
191. 2.769 
192. 4.921 
193. 3.080 
194. 2.208 
195. 4.837 
196. (1.808) 
197. 9.845 
198. 2.232 
199. 2.706 
200. (1.092) 
201. 2.994 
202. (12.541) 
203. 4.389 
204. 5.168 
205. 6.137 
206. 2.769 
207. 3.611 
208. 2.329 
209. 2.808 
210. 2.122 
211. (0.029) 
212. 3.650 
213. 2.329 
214. 8.142 
215. 3.304 
216. 2.984 
217. 2.240 
218. 2.600 
219. 4.922 
220. 2.546 
221. 7.828 
222. 2.889 
223. 2.880 
224. (10.602) 
225. 3.900 
226. 3.105 
227. 3.849 
228. 2.458 
229. 4.878 
230. 4.942 
231. 3.560 
232. 4.567 
233. 3.961 
234. (1.352) 
235. 7.215 
236. 4.083 
237. 2.464 
238. 3.449 
239. 4.286 
240. 2.864 
241. 3.482 
242. 2.753 
243. 5.990 
244. 2.728 
245. 5.785 
246. (1.432) 
247. 3.789 
248. (13.373) 
249. 3.320 
250. (11.210) 
251. (1.586) 
252. 2.824 
253. 2.832 
254. 3.075 
255. 3.250 
256. 6.192 
257. 6.058 
258. 3.855 
259. (0.778) 
260. 6.847 
261. 1.960 
262. 6.682 
263. 2.952 
264. 2.650 
265. 3.816 
266. 2.417 
267. 5.015 
268. 3.168 
269. 3.177 
270. 3.569 
271. 3.857 
272. 3.177 
273. 2.224 
274. 3.960 
275. 2.618 
276. 3.114 
277. 3.041 
278. 3.289 
279. 3.177 
280. 3.714 
281. 2.563 
282. 3.305 
283. 2.016 
284. 2.480 
285. 5.440 
286. 2.848 
287. 2.369 
288. 2.866 
289. 3.914 
290. 5.603 
291. 2.522 
292. 3.545 
293. (19.891) 
294. 3.738 
295. 2.953 
296. 4.287 
297. (2:00.241) 
298. 4.696 
299. 3.537 
300. 2.323 
301. 6.240 
302. 3.641 
303. 4.104 
304. 4.129 
305. 2.456 
306. 8.487 
307. 2.928 
308. (43.428) 
309. (15.017) 
310. 1.880 
311. 5.558 
312. 5.664 
313. 4.512 
314. 2.529 
315. 5.096 
316. 5.485 
317. 3.678 
318. 3.689 
319. 5.121 
320. 4.493 
321. 2.987 
322. 3.353 
323. (29.941) 
324. 4.608 
325. 3.534 
326. 3.472 
327. 4.096 
328. 3.767 
329. 3.345 
330. 2.665 
331. 6.697 
332. (13.202) 
333. 3.783 
334. 2.569 
335. (1.464) 
336. 2.936 
337. 3.646 
338. 3.867 
339. 5.190 
340. 4.415 
341. 8.017 
342. (13.371) 
343. 2.187 
344. (1.698) 
345. 3.104 
346. 3.330 
347. 7.269 
348. 3.072 
349. 3.936 
350. 2.208 
351. 3.225 
352. 3.192 
353. 5.387 
354. 2.449 
355. 4.681 
356. 2.056 
357. (48.926) 
358. 2.881 
359. 4.470 
360. 3.001 
361. 3.658 
362. 4.400 
363. 4.640 
364. 5.648 
365. 3.314 
366. 3.136 
367. 5.708 
368. 2.808 
369. 3.267 
370. 3.378 
371. 2.841 
372. (0.570) 
373. 8.766 
374. 3.863 
375. 6.702 
376. 2.361 
377. 2.841 
378. 2.131 
379. 9.574 
380. (10.299) 
381. 6.586 
382. (1.643) 
383. 6.081 
384. (17.497) 
385. 4.883 
386. 3.882 
387. 2.776 
388. (52.121) 
389. 4.185 
390. 2.666 
391. 2.240 
392. 3.455 
393. 3.168 
394. 8.361 
395. 2.977 
396. 2.922 
397. 5.339 
398. 2.752 
399. 2.416 
400. 3.512 
401. 2.441 
402. 2.881 
403. 6.741 
404. 2.425 
405. 3.601 
406. 2.482 
407. 5.001 
408. 3.766 
409. 4.857 
410. 3.902 
411. 5.686 
412. 5.189 
413. 2.368 
414. 5.088 
415. 6.506 
416. 3.040 
417. 2.728 
418. 4.173 
419. 6.240 
420. 5.054 
421. 4.685 
422. 3.081 
423. 4.020 
424. 3.703 
425. 3.649 
426. 7.829 
427. 3.345 
428. 3.089 
429. 2.968 
430. 5.177 
431. 4.623 
432. 7.866 
433. 2.698 
434. 4.232 
435. 3.768 
436. 2.784 
437. (12.234) 
438. (1.168) 
439. 3.120 
440. 2.993 
441. 3.136 
442. 3.656 
443. 2.456 
444. (1.208) 
445. 3.000 
446. 3.824 
447. 3.609 
448. 5.534 
449. 8.330 
450. 3.775 
451. 3.440 
452. 2.464 
453. 6.569 
454. (23.130) 
455. (0.641) 
456. 3.658 
457. 3.656 
458. (1.240) 
459. 4.647 
460. 4.239 
461. 2.704 
462. 4.018 
463. 6.595 
464. 6.011 
465. 6.564 
466. 4.764 
467. 4.764 
468. 4.430 
469. 2.481 
470. 6.837 
471. 3.097 
472. (0.984) 
473. 2.993 
474. 3.721 
475. (18.786) 
476. 2.314 
477. (1.584) 
478. 1.889 
479. 3.661 
480. 5.481 
481. 4.495 
482. 2.601 
483. 2.840 
484. 4.751 
485. (1.265) 
486. 5.582 
487. 4.964 
488. 2.721 
489. 3.694 
490. 4.999 
491. 6.488 
492. (1.680) 
493. (1.255) 
494. 2.504 
495. 4.443 
496. 2.242 
497. 2.737 
498. 3.361 
499. 3.040 
500. 2.616 
501. 2.777 
502. 4.488 
503. 3.233 
504. 3.057 
505. 7.335 
506. 3.744 
507. 2.712 
508. 6.104 
509. 2.937 
510. 3.425 
511. 2.954 
512. 2.847 
513. 3.721 
514. 5.490 
515. 4.386 
516. 4.029 
517. 5.593 
518. 6.238 
519. 3.948 
520. 4.250 
521. 5.231 
522. 1.848 
523. 2.505 
524. 3.974 
525. 2.913 
526. 2.578 
527. 3.258 
528. 4.407 
529. 1.920 
530. 4.785 
531. 3.601 
532. 2.616 
533. 5.106 
534. (1.448) 
535. 2.769 
536. 3.675 
537. 3.793 
538. 7.376 
539. 3.048 
540. 2.714 
541. 7.458 
542. 4.063 
543. 3.009 
544. 2.504 
545. 2.696 
546. 4.700 
547. 4.063 
548. 3.410 
549. 6.102 
550. 7.200 
551. 3.720 
552. 2.001 
553. 4.194 
554. 3.960 
555. 3.032 
556. 2.884 
557. 9.018 
558. 5.876 
559. 3.424 
560. 3.121 
561. 4.992 
562. 3.811 
563. 2.400 
564. 4.843 
565. 5.363 
566. 2.424 
567. 3.592 
568. 3.816 
569. 3.330 
570. 4.254 
571. (11.487) 
572. (1.673) 
573. 4.210 
574. 3.216 
575. 4.060 
576. 5.384 
577. 2.306 
578. 3.368 
579. 4.658 
580. 3.598 
581. 5.377 
582. 2.531 
583. 4.761 
584. 3.951 
585. 2.712 
586. 6.190 
587. 2.800 
588. 2.754 
589. 3.242 
590. 8.116 
591. 4.176 
592. 3.445 
593. 3.407 
594. 5.249 
595. 2.936 
596. 3.345 
597. 3.488 
598. 6.706 
599. 6.260 
600. 1.992 
601. 3.497 
602. 4.414 
603. 2.049 
604. 2.914 
605. (17.322) 
606. 4.711 
607. 2.889 
608. 2.769 
609. (19.416) 
610. 4.021 
611. 5.214 
612. 3.378 
613. 4.914 
614. 2.306 
615. 3.170 
616. (0.089) 
617. 2.337 
618. 2.272 
619. 5.499 
620. 2.137 
621. 6.337 
622. 9.413 
623. 3.882 
624. 5.097 
625. 4.922 
626. 4.135 
627. 4.595 
628. 4.713 
629. (0.697) 
630. 3.937 
631. 3.609 
632. (15.472) 
633. 5.648 
634. 3.128 
635. 3.976 
636. 3.600 
637. 3.672 
638. 3.096 
639. (1.688) 
640. 3.872 
641. 4.500 
642. 5.073 
643. 2.704 
644. 3.418 
645. 4.225 
646. 2.555 
647. 3.456 
648. 2.513 
649. (16.489) 
650. 2.128 
651. 3.208 
652. 3.641 
653. 6.288 
654. 6.352 
655. 2.168 
656. 3.936 
657. 3.050 
658. 5.720 
659. 2.816 
660. 2.809 
661. 4.049 
662. 4.280 
663. 4.408 
664. 6.321 
665. 5.690 
666. 3.272 
667. (14.992) 
668. 7.171 
669. 4.600 
670. 1.888 
671. 4.120 
672. 2.809 
673. 3.848 
674. 2.009 
675. 6.240 
676. 4.456 
677. 10.056 
678. 3.513 
679. 4.130 
680. 2.938 
681. 7.200 
682. 3.480 
683. 8.441 
684. 2.977 
685. (41.969) 
686. 5.024 
687. 2.961 
688. 5.257 
689. 9.154 
690. 2.616 
691. 6.296 
692. 8.848 
693. 4.168 
694. 3.672 
695. 1.954 
696. 3.352 
697. 2.945 
698. 2.297 
699. 6.216 
700. 6.763 
701. 4.456 
702. 3.674 
703. 3.488 
704. 4.650 
705. 4.649 
706. 5.104 
707. 3.530 
708. 4.192 
709. 3.762 
710. 4.600 
711. 3.624 
712. 5.672 
713. 2.504 
714. 3.512 
715. 2.888 
716. 5.536 
717. 5.560 
718. (15.129) 
719. 3.216 
720. 4.393 
721. 4.387 
722. (10.288) 
723. (1.665) 
724. 5.810 
725. 6.360 
726. 4.553 
727. (0.016) 
728. 2.088 
729. 3.400 
730. 2.720 
731. (48.355) 
732. 5.424 
733. 3.368 
734. 3.576 
735. 5.832 
736. (36.737) 
737. 2.456 
738. 4.076 
739. 5.834 
740. 4.746 
741. 2.760 
742. 8.506 
743. 5.560 
744. 3.009 
745. 8.570 
746. 4.434 
747. 3.866 
748. 4.649 
749. 3.552 
750. 5.888 
751. 3.360 
752. 6.336 
753. 5.579 
754. 4.698 
755. 4.976 
756. 3.056 
757. 3.152 
758. (11.521) 
759. 6.745 
760. 3.448 
761. 3.153 
762. (1.680) 
763. 6.873 
764. 5.456 
765. (14.440) 
766. 8.242 
767. 4.266 
768. (25.339) 
769. 6.562 
770. 3.416 
771. 4.794 
772. 2.272 
773. 4.505 
774. (14.235) 
775. 2.671 
776. (12.514) 
777. 4.386 
778. 5.251 
779. 5.019 
780. 4.000 
781. 3.955 
782. 4.434 
783. 2.907 
784. 1.976 
785. 2.768 
786. 8.028 
787. 9.578 
788. (1.690) 
789. 5.529 
790. 4.841 
791. 7.808 
792. 3.721 
793. 3.081 
794. 4.336 
795. (1.433) 
796. 2.352 
797. 3.923 
798. 3.408 
799. 3.570 
800. 3.890 
801. (13.360) 
802. 3.075 
803. 2.585 
804. 6.457 
805. 3.048 
806. 7.928 
807. 4.658 
808. 4.449 
809. 6.041 
810. 7.120 
811. 3.647 
812. 3.578 
813. 2.305 
814. 5.884 
815. 2.745 
816. 4.872 
817. 2.896 
818. 3.970 
819. 2.650 
820. 3.857 
821. 3.128 
822. 4.689 
823. 3.778 
824. 3.824 
825. 7.144 
826. 5.008 
827. 3.632 
828. 3.848 
829. 3.067 
830. 8.392 
831. 6.024 
832. 8.953 
833. 2.122 
834. 3.136 
835. 2.304 
836. 3.776 
837. 6.075 
838. 2.024 
839. 3.906 
840. 3.001 
841. 4.481 
842. 3.776 
843. 8.604 
844. (1.786) 
845. 5.467 
846. 5.568 
847. (11.843) 
848. (10.960) 
849. 3.560 
850. 3.760 
851. 2.721 
852. 5.305 
853. 7.184 
854. 2.099 
855. 4.289 
856. 4.785 
857. 3.130 
858. 5.784 
859. 3.073 
860. 4.344 
861. 9.272 
862. 3.768 
863. 5.690 
864. 5.041 
865. 4.673 
866. 2.625 
867. 7.696 
868. 8.331 
869. 5.057 
870. 2.226 
871. 3.416 
872. 3.808 
873. 2.048 
874. 4.192 
875. (22.625) 
876. 8.688 
877. 2.530 
878. 4.336 
879. 3.417 
880. 2.392 
881. 2.152 
882. (1.055) 
883. 2.801 
884. 2.433 
885. 5.040 
886. 4.632 
887. 5.330 
888. 1.873 
889. 4.890 
890. (1.769) 
891. 6.450 
892. (15.224) 
893. 9.496 
894. 3.521 
895. 2.981 
896. 3.427 
897. 3.962 
898. 6.376 
899. (10.482) 
900. 2.856 
901. (1:28.610) 
902. 9.747 
903. 2.522 
904. (15.211) 
905. 4.320 
906. 2.714 
907. 5.065 
908. 1.905 
909. 7.119 
910. 3.947 
911. 2.728 
912. 2.970 
913. 6.075 
914. 3.488 
915. 2.784 
916. 6.515 
917. 4.627 
918. 4.564 
919. 2.658 
920. 3.473 
921. 6.105 
922. 6.144 
923. 6.562 
924. 6.725 
925. 1.952 
926. 9.307 
927. 6.361 
928. 6.150 
929. 8.688 
930. 2.634 
931. 6.899 
932. 7.329 
933. 3.962 
934. (1.256) 
935. (1.544) 
936. 9.167 
937. 3.417 
938. (0.888) 
939. 6.001 
940. 5.030 
941. 3.278 
942. 3.358 
943. (17.169) 
944. 2.913 
945. 5.770 
946. 4.569 
947. (0.457) 
948. 2.291 
949. 6.820 
950. 4.945 
951. 4.370 F B' U' B U R2 F' R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B
952. 4.122 U B' R2 D' F2 D F R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 R2
953. 2.464 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U F U' R2 U' R2 U F'
954. 3.528 B' R2 B' R2 F R2 F' R2 B' U B2 D' R2 D B
955. 4.000 R' F2 R U L' U L U' R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2
956. (13.753) L2 D' L2 D F2 U B2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F' D2 B' U2 F2
957. 3.362 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B' D' F2 D B
958. 2.706 R2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 L U2 L F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U B2
959. 5.001 B' U' B U' B2 U2 B U2 F U2 F' L2 B L2
960. 3.105 U F R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F U2 F' B U2 B' D2 F R2
961. 3.738 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R U2 R B2 D L D L2 F2 R
962. 3.210 U R B2 D L2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L B2 L2
963. 4.041 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F D2 F' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2
964. 3.081 F2 R2 F2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R' U L' U2 R2 U' L R'
965. 3.144 D' L2 B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R' D' R' F2 U R' U2 R
966. 3.226 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 R' D R' U' R D' R
967. 4.784 B' U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 F D2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F
968. 3.800 F2 D B' R2 B D F B' L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B2
969. 4.235 B' R2 F' R2 B' L2 B' F2 L2 F2 U' F U2 B' F' U2 F
970. 2.448 L D R2 D' L D2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2
971. 5.152 R D L2 D' R' U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 U
972. 1.992 L2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' D R' D R' B2 L2 U'
973. 2.232 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2
974. 3.242 U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' D U R U R' D'
975. 8.561 L2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B U'
976. 4.969 R2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F D B2 D' F'
977. 8.393 B' D' F2 D B' D L2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2
978. 4.065 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U R U' R'
979. 3.330 L2 R2 B D2 B D2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U F U B2 R2 B U'
980. 2.409 L D R2 D' L F2 U L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 L2 U
981. 3.744 B2 R2 F R2 B' U2 F D2 F' U2 B' U' B D2 B' U F' U2
982. 3.200 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 L' B2 R B2 U' L' U L R'
983. 2.241 F D B2 D' F' B2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 D R2 U
984. 3.649 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 F' R2 F' U' B' U B' L2 B2
985. 6.088 R' F2 L' U2 L U2 R2 B2 R F2 R' D L2 D' B2 R' U
986. 2.744 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 D' L F2 L' D R2
987. (16.785) U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
988. 3.001 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D' R
989. 3.672 U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 U' B' U F' U' B
990. 3.200 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R D' L2 D R
991. 2.681 U2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' D R2 D' F2 U L2
992. 5.984 R B2 L' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 R U' B2 R2 F2 D F2
993. 2.920 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L U2 L' U' R' U' R2 F2 R'
994. 7.913 B2 L' B2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L U' R' U L' R
995. 3.346 R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' B' U F U' B U F'
996. 3.248 L F2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R' D' B2 R2 F2 U L2
997. 6.752 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R D' L2 D R
998. 4.640 L' U2 R B2 L U2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' B2 L D' R2
999. 5.305 U2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 U L2 F' U2 F' U' F U' F'
1000. 3.440 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L U2 R' D2 L F2 R'
[/spoiler]


----------



## Chree (Apr 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Dayum, we're officially tied for megaminx



Heh. Nice. I didn't realize that was you.

We were just a rank behind Mark Boyanowski, and I wanted to brag to him about it, but he set a new PB at Manhasset Spring. Show off.


----------



## Berd (Apr 21, 2016)

12:44.02 2x2-7x7 relay! Sub 10 is in sight!


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 21, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> ZBLL training avg of 1000, over 1 second better than last time? Yes the 0.016 is legit. scramble was U lol
> Updating sig soon
> number of times: 1000/1000
> best time: 0.016
> ...


Is this including recognition time?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 21, 2016)

1.63 2x2 ao5 and 1.94 ao12. Scrambles were insanely easy, and the ao12 had a counting 0.81.


----------



## Torch (Apr 21, 2016)

6x6 PBs:

3:05 single
3:11 ao5
3:23 ao12

Argh, I want a sub-3!


----------



## Berd (Apr 21, 2016)

Torch said:


> 6x6 PBs:
> 
> 3:05 single
> 3:11 ao5
> ...



Could you go roughly over your splits? I'm about 30 seconds slower, wanting to improve!


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Apr 21, 2016)

I think this is my second best avg


----------



## Torch (Apr 21, 2016)

Berd said:


> Could you go roughly over your splits? I'm about 30 seconds slower, wanting to improve!



This is just an estimate, but I think an average solve for me would be something like this:

Centers: 1:25-1:40
Edges: 1:15-1:30
3x3: 30-35

For reference, I average 11.5 on 3x3, 52 on 4x4, and 1:50 on 5x5.


----------



## DoctorKilgrave (Apr 21, 2016)

Still very much a noob. This still feels good. I've learned 2 Look CMLL.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 21, 2016)

6:10 and 6:26 3BLD singles!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 21, 2016)

more cool 3x3 PB's:
12.201 Mo3
13.508 Ao12
14.550 Ao100
14.915 Ao1K


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 21, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> more cool 3x3 PB's:
> 12.201 Mo3
> 13.508 Ao12
> 14.550 Ao100
> 14.915 Ao1K


Nice. You're for sure sub-15 now. 

I assume this was rolled from your ao1000 last night?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 21, 2016)

3x3 solves on everything but white/yellow 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-21
solves/total: 75/75

single
best: 8.445
worst: 15.089

mean of 3
current: 11.357 (σ = 1.12)
best: 9.216 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 5
current: 10.676 (σ = 0.18)
best: 9.588 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 12
current: 10.780 (σ = 1.26)
best: 10.780 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 50
current: 11.536 (σ = 1.09)
best: 11.536 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 11.624 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 11.644

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 11.726 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' B' L' D B F D B2 U 
2. 12.779 D2 R' U D2 F2 D R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U 
3. 11.909 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' F' L' U L2 B' L2 F' 
4. 11.855 B D2 R2 B L2 B R2 D2 L2 F U2 L R2 D U L' U' F' R' D2 
5. 14.800 B D2 F L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' U' L2 D L B' D2 F2 U' L D' 
6. 11.448 R' B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U L2 R D' B' L' U' R' D' B R2 U' 
7. 9.570 F B2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 U' B2 F D' B' L F2 U2 B2 L' D 
8. 9.319 D' R' U2 L D' L F2 L D U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 
9. 10.357 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 L D' R B' L R' D B D2 F 
10. 14.046 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F2 U2 D' F2 D L R' D F' L' R2 B2 
11. 10.794 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U B' L2 B2 R' U' F2 D F L' U2 
12. 11.683 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R B D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 R' F' 
13. 13.804 L U F L2 B U R L U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F U2 L2 U2 
14. 10.811 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B D2 B' R2 L U B F' R2 D2 F2 R F 
15. 12.773 B2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 U' R U' F U2 L' U B2 F2 U2 
16. 10.758 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 L D' B2 F' L2 U' B' D F R' 
17. 11.203 D' L U2 L B' D' R' F' B2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 B2 R' 
18. 11.515 D' F L B2 R2 B U B' L' U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D R' 
19. 13.202 B D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 F U2 D F2 R F2 D2 B' L' B L' D' 
20. 11.420 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 R' B R' F' U' R2 B' 
21. 10.937 D2 R' F' U2 B R2 F' R2 D' R U2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 
22. 11.215 L' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D2 R' F D2 F' L F' R' D U' 
23. 11.997 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 R D U B' L U2 B L B2 F2 
24. 13.121 U B D R' U F2 U2 B' U' L B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 
25. 12.490 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B R D B' U' F D2 L2 U' F' 
26. 11.885 R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 L F L' D R' D L' D' B U' 
27. 11.891 R D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 R F' D2 U2 L D U' B' 
28. 10.592 F2 U B2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D R B2 D R2 B' D' L U' F' R 
29. 11.498 U2 R U2 B2 U D R' F R2 U2 D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' 
30. 13.121 L2 R2 U F2 D2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' B R' B2 U' R2 U R' F' U F2 
31. 10.323 L2 D U2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 F D' U' B' R B F2 D' 
32. 12.224 F B' D2 R' L U' R L D' L D2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 
33. 11.373 B2 U R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U R F' U2 B' R2 F2 D B F2 L' 
34. 10.885 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L' B' L2 B2 U' R F' L' B R' 
35. 11.996 R' D R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R' D L' B' F U F2 R2 F2 
36. 10.899 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L' R2 U L' R' D' L D F R 
37. 13.301 R' L F D L U' R' D2 L R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F 
38. 12.503 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L R2 F2 L D2 R2 D' L U' L' D2 B2 R B F' 
39. 11.977 B2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 U' L' B2 U L' B L2 D' R F' U 
40. 13.427 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L' U' L2 U2 F' L' F U2 B2 U' 
41. 10.782 B2 U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 D' R' U' R' D B U2 B2 L' F' 
42. 12.273 U' R2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 B L' U' F U R U R B2 
43. 12.522 F2 B' L D B' D2 R B2 D L D2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L 
44. 10.898 U B R2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B R' B' L' B2 D L2 D2 L 
45. 11.719 U' L' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 R' U B D B' U' B' U' L2 F' 
46. 10.792 D2 R B' R2 D' F' L' B D' R2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 R2 
47. 9.586 D2 B2 R' L F' L U2 R B' D2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 
48. 10.894 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 F R2 F R' F2 D U F' L2 U L F' 
49. 13.235 R' D' F' R' U D L' F D U2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 F R2 B U2 
50. 12.832 D R' D2 F' U2 L2 B' R L2 D F2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 
51. 13.884 B' D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 R' D R B' R' F L U B' F2 
52. 11.962 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D' R U F2 L' F' D' U L B' U2 
53. 10.077 R D F2 D L' D B U2 R' B2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 B' 
54. 9.072 D R B' D L' U L2 F2 U B D2 F L2 F U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 B' 
55. 13.016 L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F R' F D F U' F' D B2 U2 
56. 11.165 R2 L' U2 L' B2 L D F' L' B F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 U L2 D 
57. 10.360 D2 R' U R2 F2 L U2 L B R2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 
58. 12.466 B D2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 R U' F2 D R' F2 R2 B' U' 
59. 10.784 F D R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 U' L B' F' D' U2 L U R' D' 
60. 12.384 R U R2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U F' L D2 U2 F' L2 U L' D 
61. 12.486 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F' U2 L D R F' R2 B' L' D 
62. 15.089 B U L2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 L' D' B R U2 B D' B2 R2 
63. 11.018 F2 L2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 L' R F' R B' R' D2 F2 
64. 8.445 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 R' B U' R D2 U B U L2 U' 
65. 9.359 R F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B' L2 R B L B U' B' U' 
66. 9.845 B2 D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L R2 D' F D U' B2 U B' L' U' F 
67. 11.566 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 L D2 L B' R' D' L2 R2 D2 
68. 9.560 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B U2 R' U' F2 L' R F' R U2 
69. 12.970 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' R2 F R' D L2 U' R D2 U' 
70. 14.364 F' U2 B U' R2 D' R' D2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 B D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B 
71. 10.597 D' L U2 F' L2 B2 L B U D2 L D2 R B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D 
72. 9.833 B' L B D2 B2 L B L2 B' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D 
73. 10.551 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 L U2 B2 L F2 L B U2 F R' D B D' R D2 
74. 12.642 U' B2 L' U2 R F2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 F U' F2 U L F 
75. 10.879 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 U R B L B' F' D' B U2 B2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 21, 2016)

5.76 B' U' L2 U2 B' L' F2 R U2 R U2 F2 D B2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 U2
LL skip lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 21, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Nice. You're for sure sub-15 now.
> 
> I assume this was rolled from your ao1000 last night?


Yep it was rolled, It's for the 4220 solves in a month marathon and this session has over 2000 solves in it. (I'll do some more today)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 21, 2016)

Not PB, but nice anyway  Got a new Squan today, so I really have to crack down on practicing, since I haven't been able to for a bit of time. 

Ao5: 15.80

1. 15.15 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(0, -1) 
2. 16.14 (3, -1)/(0, 6)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
3. (12.90) (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
4. 16.11 (3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
5. (18.38) (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, -1)/


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 21, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Is this including recognition time?


yes


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 22, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> yes


On average, how much of that 4 second average is spent recognizing, would you say?


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 22, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> On average, how much of that 4 second average is spent recognizing, would you say?


I am terribly inconsistent with Recog times but with easy cases the recog+recall is like 0.5 seconds or less. 
Recog is actually really easy, recalling which alg it is for the case takes practice but eventually gets very fast.
With cases I learnt last week recog might be 30 seconds lol.
I definitely sub 2.8 is a very achievable target for this.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 22, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I am terribly inconsistent with Recog times but with easy cases the recog+recall is like 0.5 seconds or less.
> Recog is actually really easy, recalling which alg it is for the case takes practice but eventually gets very fast.
> With cases I learnt last week recog might be 30 seconds lol.
> I definitely sub 2.8 is a very achievable target for this.


How do you get the program not to give you scrambles for cases you haven't learned? Or do you include those in the average and just do OLL-PLL?


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 22, 2016)

3.18 Skewb average of 5 on cam, might upload.

Average of 5: 8.11
1. 7.98 
2. (7.67) 
3. 8.14 
4. (8.53) 
5. 8.22 

3x3, I'm getting so close...


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 22, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> How do you get the program not to give you scrambles for cases you haven't learned? Or do you include those in the average and just do OLL-PLL?


The program does give me cases I don't know, when that happens I do COLL+EPLL or OLL/PLL if the COLL sucks. 
The OLL+PLL cases are far slower by and large for me except for S/as OLLs+PLL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 22, 2016)

12.30 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)


----------



## RhysC (Apr 22, 2016)

PBs are fun.
(6.52) F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U B' L2 D B' R2 F' U R F' U2 

6.13 tps, pll skip, second sub-7


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 22, 2016)

RhysC said:


> PBs are fun.
> (6.52) F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U B' L2 D B' R2 F' U R F' U2
> 
> 6.13 tps, pll skip, second sub-7


On my ShengShou Legend.

And later that day I got a 9.27 on the same cube, my first sub 10. OLL skip.
There's something lucky about that cube.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 22, 2016)

So apparently listening to xenogenesis and starting a new session helps a lot.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-22
avg of 25: 12.94

Time List:
1. 11.24 L2 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F' R2 D' R' B' F2 D2 B L2 D2
2. 13.81 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D B' R D F R' U F D F L
3. 11.60 L B L2 U' R2 U B' U F R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U
4. (16.38) D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 B' D' F' U' B2 R F L U' F2
5. (15.08) B U2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 D B2 U' F D' B2 F L B2 F' D2 R
6. 13.00 U' D2 F D2 B' F2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 B' U F D U F2 U2 L B
7. (10.38) F2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 F D' B2 R D B D' L' F' D
8. 15.02 D' R D B2 D2 R' B L' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 F'
9. 14.72 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L U2 F2 L D2 B2 L' B' D' R2
10. 13.45 R2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 F R2 B D2 B R' D F D R' F2 R B D' L
11. 11.52 R' D L2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B L B' L R' B D F' L2
12. 13.38 R U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' R' U L' R' D B2 D' R
13. 14.56 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B' L' D' R F' L' F L2 B2 F' L2
14. 11.44 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' R' F2 R' D' R B R F L2 U2
15. 12.72 F2 D2 L F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 D' F2 R' B' U B' U2 F' R' D
16. 13.82 F2 D' L D' F2 L' F' L' D B F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2
17. 12.71 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 R' U2 B' U' L U2 B2 U
18. 13.36 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D U B2 U' B' R2 U' R2 D' B' U' F U2
19. 12.85 U2 R2 D' F U B' U2 R L2 B' D2 F' R2 L2 B R2 F2 B' U2 D'
20. 12.40 L U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B R B' U L' B' L D2
21. (11.15) U2 F B R' F2 D2 F' U' F2 L R2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2
22. 12.17 B D2 L2 B2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R D2 U L2 B2 F U2 B U F2
23. 14.59 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F L D B' L2 U2 R2 U L2 U'
24. 11.68 L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D F2 D R2 U2 F' L R' D R D2 R' D2 U2 B2
25. 11.64 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F D2 R2 L' B2 R B2 U B L' F' L'


Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-22
avg of 50: 13.11

Time List:
1. (15.09) D2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R D' B2 R' D U B' D R U'
2. 14.04 U2 B' D L F R F2 B U L2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U' D2 L'
3. 13.62 L' B' U R D R' D2 L U R L B2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L'
4. 14.21 U' L2 D2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B R D2 R' B' L2 F2 R D2
5. 13.25 B2 U' R2 D' R D' B2 L' F' B R2 B' D2 R2 L2 B L2 U2 B'
6. (11.13) F' L2 B U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 U' B F2 U2 L F D R2 U'
7. 12.29 R' U2 R2 D B2 D R2 U R2 F2 U R' D R' D' B2 D' B' L
8. 12.88 D2 R' L2 B2 D R F2 R F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2
9. (10.63) B2 F D' B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F R' D2 R2 F' R B L B'
10. 12.56 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 L2 U' R D' B' L F2 U L2 R2
11. 14.76 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R' D F R2 D' U L' R' U2 B
12. 11.82 L2 F U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B F' D L R' U2 B U' R B2 R' U'
13. 14.64 D2 R' U' B' U' F2 L F R' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 R F2 L2 D2 R2 U'
14. 12.33 L2 D B2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U' L' R'
15. 14.25 F R' L' B D L D' L U R2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L D2 R2 D2 R2
16. 13.28 D' R' B U' D2 R' B' L2 U' R' D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2
17. 14.48 F2 L D L D' B' D2 F' D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 L' F2 R'
18. 11.15 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R B' L D2 B' L' B L2 U
19. (16.06) L F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B L U2 B D2 B L D2 F'
20. 12.84 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B L2 B R2 U' F2 R U' R F' L D B F
21. 11.70 U' R' B R' B D L' B R' F' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2
22. 14.72 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L' D' F R B' R2 F L' U
23. 12.70 F2 U B R' L F' U' B2 R U' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 B' R2 F' L2 U2
24. 13.81 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' D' U2 R' U' L U F R2 U2
25. 13.56 D' F L2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R F D2 B' R' F D' U
26. 11.24 L2 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F' R2 D' R' B' F2 D2 B L2 D2
27. 13.81 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D B' R D F R' U F D F L
28. 11.60 L B L2 U' R2 U B' U F R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U
29. (16.38) D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 B' D' F' U' B2 R F L U' F2
30. 15.08 B U2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 D B2 U' F D' B2 F L B2 F' D2 R
31. 13.00 U' D2 F D2 B' F2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 B' U F D U F2 U2 L B
32. (10.38) F2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 F D' B2 R D B D' L' F' D
33. 15.02 D' R D B2 D2 R' B L' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 F'
34. 14.72 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L U2 F2 L D2 B2 L' B' D' R2
35. 13.45 R2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 F R2 B D2 B R' D F D R' F2 R B D' L
36. 11.52 R' D L2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B L B' L R' B D F' L2
37. 13.38 R U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' R' U L' R' D B2 D' R
38. 14.56 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B' L' D' R F' L' F L2 B2 F' L2
39. 11.44 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' R' F2 R' D' R B R F L2 U2
40. 12.72 F2 D2 L F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 D' F2 R' B' U B' U2 F' R' D
41. 13.82 F2 D' L D' F2 L' F' L' D B F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2
42. 12.71 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 R' U2 B' U' L U2 B2 U
43. 13.36 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D U B2 U' B' R2 U' R2 D' B' U' F U2
44. 12.85 U2 R2 D' F U B' U2 R L2 B' D2 F' R2 L2 B R2 F2 B' U2 D'
45. 12.40 L U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B R B' U L' B' L D2
46. 11.15 U2 F B R' F2 D2 F' U' F2 L R2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2
47. 12.17 B D2 L2 B2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R D2 U L2 B2 F U2 B U F2
48. 14.59 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F L D B' L2 U2 R2 U L2 U'
49. 11.68 L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D F2 D R2 U2 F' L R' D R D2 R' D2 U2 B2
50. 11.64 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F D2 R2 L' B2 R B2 U B L' F' L'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 22, 2016)

Last 5 solves are a 9.77 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-22
avg of 12: 10.204

Time List:
1. 10.835 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' U R D F' R' F2 L2 D2 U' 
2. 10.119 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 D' L' D2 L2 D U2 L F D U' 
3. (13.208) R2 U2 F' D F2 L' D R' F L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 
4. 9.313 U' R2 D F U2 D F' R' U' B2 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L 
5. 10.030 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L' D' B2 U' F R2 B' D2 L U2 
6. (9.144) D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L R D2 L' B2 R2 D B' L R' U F2 R U L 
7. 11.224 F L' D' R' B2 U R' D' R' B R2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 F U2 R2 B 
8. 9.961 B U' L2 D R U R2 L' D F' L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 
9. 10.175 D2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 F U' B' R2 F' U R B2 D2 R 
10. 10.762 L2 F' D L F L' U L2 F R2 U F2 D R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U' 
11. 9.720 B2 L2 D2 B' F' U2 B D2 B U2 R2 D R D' F U2 L' U2 R' F 
12. 9.901 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' B' D'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 22, 2016)

3:22 7x7 3rd best single, PB fail tho since I reached LL at 3:11 and it was really ez 

also 57 megaminx single with OLL skip into a 5 corner cycle lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 22, 2016)

sry for double post, but: really awesome 3x3 session, first sub9 ao50 and ao100

Average of 100: 8.96


Spoiler



1. 8.21 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 D U' B2 R' D' F' R' D2 B F2 U2 F D 
2. 7.83 B L2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 B R2 B2 F D' B2 D2 F2 L D' R F2 D2 
3. (10.76) D2 R L D F' B2 U' B' U2 B U2 L' U2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 
4. 7.67 R' L2 F2 R' U' B2 D F2 L' B' U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 
5. 7.37 U B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R' U L2 F L R D2 R' F' U' 
6. 10.17 R2 U R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 R' F D' U' B D' U2 L 
7. (7.19) U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B D B L R' D' U2 F L2 F' 
8. 8.57 R' L2 D R F L' B' R U2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 F U2 B2 D2 
9. 7.62 B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 D R' B' D2 R' D L F D L 
10. 9.41 D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R U' F' R2 B' D' R U B D' F 
11. (11.44) R B2 L F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 U' R2 B' D2 U2 B U R' D U 
12. 9.83 L B' R2 U D' R' B D2 F B2 R2 U D F2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 
13. 9.43 L F' U D B R D F D R' B L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' B2 R2 D2 F' 
14. 8.20 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F' U' R' B2 L2 B' D U2 B2 U 
15. 7.79 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R' F L' F R' U2 L U' L2 D' 
16. (10.90) R' B U B' U2 B2 R' D' B U2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' 
17. 9.97 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R F2 U' L' B' F D2 F U' B L2 
18. 7.97 R' U R' D F B2 U' B R D' F2 B2 U2 L U2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' D2 
19. 8.34 D2 L U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 D R' U F U2 L2 D' F' R' U 
20. 9.69 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' L' B R' F D L R' U R 
21. 8.26 U F2 U2 R B' R U L' D' R2 B D2 L2 F L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 
22. 9.50 U L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 B U2 L' B U2 L D R D' U 
23. 9.34 U2 B2 R B L' U' F' R L' B R2 B2 U L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 
24. 8.36 U R2 L B2 R B' R U R D' R' D2 R' U2 R' L U2 R U2 
25. 9.47 F' B L' D F' R2 L' B U' R' U B2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 B2 U 
26. 9.77 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 B F L2 D' U R B' R2 F' L' R' F2 R B 
27. 9.04 U2 R' U' R L' D R2 D L D R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 
28. 9.27 F' U2 R' B' U' L F2 U2 D' B U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 F D2 
29. 9.01 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 R' B' L R' B U' R' F U' 
30. 9.88 D2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 U F' U' B F2 D R U' F' R 
31. 8.18 U2 F' U' L D B U B2 L D' L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 L2 F' B2 
32. (6.70) U L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U' L U' R' F' R' D U F L U 
33. 9.20 F L2 B U2 F D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' L' F' U' F2 R2 D2 B F' D L 
34. 9.34 R2 D2 B L2 B D2 R2 D2 B' L2 U' F R B' R' U' B' F2 U' L 
35. 9.12 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 F R B2 D F' R2 U' B' U' 
36. 8.78 B' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L' D' L D2 F2 D' B' L2 D' 
37. 8.82 L2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' R' D' R' D U L' B R' U' 
38. 9.51 D2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F U F2 D2 L' B F' D2 F' 
39. 9.48 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B' L' R' F R' B D2 U2 R2 U 
40. 8.46 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 F' U L2 D' F L' B2 U2 
41. 9.23 L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 B R2 F U2 L' R2 U L D R2 
42. 8.85 D2 R' D' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 L' B2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F 
43. 10.42 U2 B2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F D2 R2 D' U' R' B' L' U' L2 R' U2 F 
44. 7.90 L2 F2 D F2 B L' U2 B U D B' L D2 R' B2 R D2 R D2 
45. (7.35) L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' R2 U' F D U2 R' B' U2 B L' 
46. (7.33) R' U' R' D2 R2 F U2 R' F2 L' D2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R 
47. 8.26 F R B L' U2 D' R' F' B' U' F R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 
48. 8.30 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F D' F' L R F' R D R U' F' 
49. 8.78 D F2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 U F' D' F2 L' U L2 R' U' L2 U' 
50. 9.90 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' L R' D' L2 U F2 R2 B' 
51. 10.61 B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D F' D' L R' B' D' R F L B' 
52. 8.07 B2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B R' B' R2 U' F' L' B L' F 
53. 8.59 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R B R' D' B L' U2 R U' 
54. 9.45 D B' R' U' R2 B' R F' R B' U' D' R2 F2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 
55. 8.62 R' L2 U L2 F R2 B2 L F2 U' F L2 F2 R2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 
56. 8.76 B2 U2 L F2 L B2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' L' U L' F' D L U F' R 
57. 8.26 F2 D R2 L U D R2 F' U F B U2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
58. 8.94 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 R B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F' U' B R' F U' R F2 D F' 
59. (10.70) U' D B L' F' L' B' U2 L U F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 
60. 7.67 U R' L2 F D2 L2 F2 U B2 R' F' U2 B D2 L2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B 
61. 9.28 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 U B2 F R' U B L U 
62. 8.55 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 R U2 R2 B2 F U L' U F 
63. 9.80 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' L' B2 D2 B' D' F2 D L2 D2 
64. 8.90 B2 L2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U L2 D L U B D2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 
65. 10.14 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F R D' B R2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 R 
66. 8.32 F' U' R2 L U L B D R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 
67. 8.86 U2 D' R2 B2 D2 F R D R' U' F2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 
68. 9.58 F2 R D2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R B U2 F U' L F2 D B U2 R' 
69. 9.23 U2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F R' U B' D U2 F' D2 B' D' R' 
70. (6.35) U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D R B' L B2 U' F2 D' R' B2 L R' 
71. 9.13 B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L' F D' L R2 F R F2 U' R2 
72. 7.97 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L D' F2 U2 F' D' B U' F' 
73. 8.47 D' L' B' U L2 U2 L' F2 U' R U2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' 
74. 9.05 F2 L F R' L2 U' L2 B2 L U' B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F 
75. 8.18 R2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R B' U2 F' L2 D R U' R2 
76. (12.40) F2 R B2 L' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R B D' F U L2 D L D 
77. 8.14 D L D2 L F2 D F2 D R F' U R2 F2 B2 U F2 U R2 D F2 U2 
78. 9.28 D F2 L' D F2 R U L2 D F R2 D F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 
79. 8.99 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B R U R U' B R B F2 
80. 9.29 B2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 B2 R' F2 D L' F D2 B' L2 F' D 
81. 9.82 B2 R B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 B' D' R' B L' D' F2 L' B' R2 
82. 9.06 D2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L B D B' F2 D2 R' U F2 
83. 9.59 D' U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 B D L2 R' B2 L2 D F' D2 U2 
84. 7.91 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' B' U2 F L U2 F' R2 U L2 U' 
85. 9.85 U' F2 D F R' F' R' L B2 U R2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 F' R2 B2 D2 
86. 7.71 U' F2 L2 D F2 D U2 R2 D' U' F R' U' B2 R' U2 B L2 D' U' F2 
87. 8.76 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 R U F' R D' U' R B L2 F' R 
88. 10.54 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' B' R2 U' R F' U2 B 
89. 8.70 U2 D R L2 B' L2 B2 U B' D' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 R' L D2 R2 
90. 9.80 U2 F' D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B D B D2 R2 F' R U R B' F' 
91. 9.07 R F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 B' U R D' L B' F R2 U L2 U 
92. 9.26 F2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 R U R U2 L2 D' B L2 B2 
93. 8.29 F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U L2 F' U' B F' L D F2 U2 R' 
94. 9.11 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R D2 L' D2 L' B D' R2 B2 F' D U R2 F2 
95. 10.22 D2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B L U2 L U' F L2 R' 
96. 9.34 F' U' F' D F D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 
97. 9.54 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U F D' R' U R2 F' D' B F' L2 
98. 10.25 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D R B' U2 F U' B2 F' D' B' U' 
99. 9.02 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 F R' F2 L' F' L B D2 L R2 
100. 7.69 F2 D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 B F U L' F' U R2 U2 F2 R D'


 somewhere in there is a 8.85 ao50

also 8.52 ao12, .02 off PB aswell as a 7.85 ao5 and 7.90 ao5

Average of 12: 8.52
1. 7.90 L2 F2 D F2 B L' U2 B U D B' L D2 R' B2 R D2 R D2 
2. 7.35 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' R2 U' F D U2 R' B' U2 B L' 
3. (7.33) R' U' R' D2 R2 F U2 R' F2 L' D2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R 
4. 8.26 F R B L' U2 D' R' F' B' U' F R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2 
5. 8.30 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F D' F' L R F' R D R U' F' 
6. 8.78 D F2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 U F' D' F2 L' U L2 R' U' L2 U' 
7. 9.90 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' L R' D' L2 U F2 R2 B' 
8. (10.61) B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D F' D' L R' B' D' R F L B' 
9. 8.07 B2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B R' B' R2 U' F' L' B L' F 
10. 8.59 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R B R' D' B L' U2 R U' 
11. 9.45 D B' R' U' R2 B' R F' R B' U' D' R2 F2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 
12. 8.62 R' L2 U L2 F R2 B2 L F2 U' F L2 F2 R2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 

Average of 5: 7.84
1. (10.42) U2 B2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F D2 R2 D' U' R' B' L' U' L2 R' U2 F
2. 7.90 L2 F2 D F2 B L' U2 B U D B' L D2 R' B2 R D2 R D2
3. 7.35 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' R2 U' F D U2 R' B' U2 B L'
4. (7.33) R' U' R' D2 R2 F U2 R' F2 L' D2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R
5. 8.26 F R B L' U2 D' R' F' B' U' F R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F2 D2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 22, 2016)

All CLLs sub-2.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 22, 2016)

I swear this is a legit scramble... Holy freak.

(10.52) B2 L2 B' R' F U2 B' D L' B2 L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 B

PB single FYI.

EDIT: just broke my OH PB a05 by like 1.7 seconds... Yeah.



Spoiler



1. 25.16 R2 D2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' U' B D' B2 F' L R U' 
2. (29.89) U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L' F2 R' B' F2 L2 U' R2 B U 
3. (22.05) L2 F L2 B U2 B D2 U2 B L2 B R U L' U' L' R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
4. 27.52 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R D L' U L F' R B U F' 
5. 25.34 L2 D2 F U2 L' F L2 F2 U L' D2 F2 L D2 R F2 L' B2 R



Also beat my A012 by a bit.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-22
avg of 12: 28.39

Time List:
1. 28.39+ D2 L U2 F' D2 B R' U' R2 F' L2 B' R2 F R2 L2 D2 F' U2 L 
2. 38.50 U R2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D B' L2 D F2 L' B' D2 F L D 
3. 23.75 U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 B' D' F U B' R2 D2 
4. 31.35 D2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 D B F U F2 U L' F' R F' 
5. (54.80) L' U' D B L B2 D B F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' L' B2 R F' 
6. 25.16 R2 D2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' U' B D' B2 F' L R U' 
7. 29.89 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L' F2 R' B' F2 L2 U' R2 B U 
8. (22.05) L2 F L2 B U2 B D2 U2 B L2 B R U L' U' L' R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
9. 27.52 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R D L' U L F' R B U F' 
10. 25.34 L2 D2 F U2 L' F L2 F2 U L' D2 F2 L D2 R F2 L' B2 R 
11. 25.55 R2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 U2 B2 F' D B' L' U B' F D R' D' B' 
12. 28.46 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R B2 R F L F2 L R F R'


----------



## Torch (Apr 22, 2016)

3:00.25 6x6 PB single with double parity. Sub-3 is so close!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 22, 2016)

w00t 9.53 3x3 PB single
L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D' B U2 R' F U2 F' U' R' F2
x' y
U R2 F2 y2 r U r' U' r U2 r' // xxcross (10)
R U' R' U y R U R' // F2L3 (7)
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L4 (7)
M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL (10)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // PLL (9)
43 moves/9.53 seconds = 4.53 seconds


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 22, 2016)

46.33 3x3 wf ao50 ^^


----------



## Cale S (Apr 22, 2016)

56.15 feet avg12

1. 51.83 F2 U2 B2 L U B D2 B U R' U2 B2 R2 L U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 
2. 59.85 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U' L2 U' B' U2 R F U L F' D2 F2 D' 
3. 50.28 L2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' R D R2 F L R D2 B2 U B2 
4. 57.64 B R2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B' F' D F L' B2 F D' U2 L F 
5. 55.18 R2 L2 F B' R' B D L' U' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 
6. 51.16 L2 D R F L' D R2 U' F' L U2 R2 L U2 B2 R F2 D2 R' B2 
7. 1:06.01 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L D U' L2 B F D' L B R 
8. 52.70 F' D2 F2 D2 F L2 B R2 D2 F L2 R' F2 R U' F2 D B' D2 L' R2 
9. (1:24.39) R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B R2 F' L' D U B L' F2 D U2 L D 
10. 55.91 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L U B R B L U' B' L' F2 
11. 1:00.89 R2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B R2 D2 R U' R' F' D L' R' U' R' D' 
12. (42.23) F L F' B L B' L D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 L2 



Spoiler



42.23 was fullstep

x2 D2 F' R' F R2 // 2x2x2
y' R' F U' R' F R // finish xcross
R U2 R' U R U' R' // second pair
L' U L // third pair
R' U2 R // fourth pair
y2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
y' R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L U2 // PLL

could have easily skipped OLL, don't know why I didn't see that


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 22, 2016)

Well this came out of nowhere

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-23
avg of 12: 13.93

Time List:
1. 14.56 D' F' U F2 L F U2 B' R L' B2 D' F2 B2 D B2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 
2. 17.35 R' F' B2 D B' L B' L' B2 R' F2 U' L2 D R2 D R2 D L2 B2 R2 
3. 12.00 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B' R' F D L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 
4. (18.98) D2 U2 L2 B F D2 F L2 D2 B R2 L D2 L' F L' D' R' D' L2 D' 
5. 15.91 L2 B2 L' B U D2 F R2 F' U L2 U' R2 L2 U' D' F2 R2 U' F2 
6. 13.36 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R F' D2 L B2 D B' U F L2 
7. 13.00 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B D F D' U' F L' D U 
8. 12.31 B U2 F' U2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 F D L' B' R' F D R D2 L2 U2 
9. 13.68 L' F2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 D F D' U2 B2 L2 B' D' L2 R 
10. 13.29 B' F2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 B2 D B2 R' F L' D2 F2 R' 
11. 13.78 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' F' L2 B' R2 F2 U L B2 U L R' U' L F' R' 
12. (11.20) U F2 D B2 F2 R2 D B2 D L2 U' B' R' D2 R' B' U' L B R U2

At this rate I may get sub 15 next comp


----------



## RhysC (Apr 23, 2016)

Fairly productive edges bld session

single
best: 1:07.38
worst: 1:58.02

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 63.58)
best: 1:19.42 (σ = 5.43)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 63.58)
best: 1:27.04 (σ = 7.94)

I use audio for them btw, that's why my consistency isn't really where I want it to be


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 23, 2016)

solved a cube OH while rock climbing!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 23, 2016)

This Marathon is really helping me get fast,
Ao12: 13.500
Ao50: 14.151
Ao100: 14.323


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 23, 2016)

1.886 Counter clocwise U-perm OH. First PLL that I can sub-2!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 23, 2016)

13.07 ao50 and 13.28 ao100 
Gimme sub 13


----------



## RhysC (Apr 23, 2016)

2:09.95 mega avg12

my dayan is actually starting to get decent


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Apr 23, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1490&cat=20&rnd=1

Jonatan Kłosko 2.93 pb skewb average  1.91 single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 23, 2016)

4x4 PB's 

35.70 ao12
37.26 ao50

Also 34.49 ao5, worst solve in this session (75 solves) is a 43 wtf


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 23, 2016)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1490&cat=20&rnd=1
> 
> Jonatan Kłosko 2.93 pb skewb average  1.91 single


Alas, one week too late


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 23, 2016)

3x3
9.63 ao5
10.37 ao12
10.90 ao50
11.05 ao100

In hindsight, this probably wasn't a good thing to do, but 214 solves in a day felt satisfying.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 23, 2016)

2 great OH Singles: first one with wv to z perm, second with OLL skip to uperm 

11.14 U L' F2 L2 D' L F' U2 L' U R2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B'
11.31 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 R' B2 U R2 F' D B' L2 F L U L2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 23, 2016)

6.39 fullstep 3x3 single, forgot to save the scramble damn it. It had a pretty easy X cross


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2016)

4x4 PB's again 

37.06 ao50
38.09 ao100


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2016)

comp lol
6x6 overall PB (3:43.26), and 10.70 OFFICIAL 3x3 SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!! and 14 avg l0l


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 24, 2016)

Finally broke top 100 in the world for something! (Square-1 single and average)
I also thiiiiiiink I am now #1 female sum of average ranks


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Finally broke top 100 in the world for something! (Square-1 single and average)
> I also thiiiiiiink I am now #1 female sum of average ranks


I'm now #1 for people who just can't beat Katie for the life of them ;-;
vvvgj, isn't the 12.79 your overall PB? luckyyy xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 24, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I'm now #1 for people who just can't beat Katie for the life of them ;-;
> vvvgj, isn't the 12.79 your overall PB? luckyyy xD


I got a 12.3 a few days ago xD And I got a 10.xx DNF yesterday. The funny thing is that the 12.79 didn't feel that fast to me.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 24, 2016)

10.90 3x3 single, finally a sub11 that is no sub10. 

Can't reconstruct because I misscrambled.


----------



## RhysC (Apr 24, 2016)

1:53 mega solve on cam


----------



## Cale S (Apr 24, 2016)

finished UFUB set of VLS (not counting ones I won't learn), now done with 2 full sets and 12/19 of WV, 50/152 cases done


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 24, 2016)

Got so many 8s solves this morning I lost count


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 24, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Can't reconstruct because I misscrambled.


Then it doesn't count as a legitimate solve, does it?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 24, 2016)

y'
r' U2 r' U' R'
U' U R' U' R
U r' F' r y' U R' U' R2 U2 R' y' R U R'
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2016)

Feet PB mo3, ao5 and ao12

Generated by DCTimer on 2016-04-24
Average: 42.92 (σ = 5.55)
Best time: 33.44
Worst time: 1:00.38
Individual times: 
1. 41.84 B2 R D B' L F2 U' B' D' F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 U2 
2. 40.72 L2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 B' U L' R2 D B R' F L B2 
3. 42.61 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 R U B' F2 R U' R' B D2 R2 
4. (33.44) D L F U' R2 U F2 D R B U F2 D' L2 F2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 
5. 35.09 F D2 L' U R L2 U' L2 B D' R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U 
6. 48.55 R' U' L' D' L' B D2 R' D' F2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R' F2 L D2 R 
7. (1:00.38) B L2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L F' R2 B L2 B' U' F L2 
8. 40.52 R' U L U2 L D2 R D' F' B2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 D L2 D 
9. 50.41 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R B' L' B' D' U B D' F' 
10. 51.84 U R2 U R L2 B U2 F B U D2 F2 R' D2 R U2 D2 B2 L2 
11. 34.68 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R B2 R U' F L B2 F' D2 R2 
12. 42.96 F R2 B D' F L' D2 B' R2 F D' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 U' 

Really inconsistent but whatever 
Solves 1-5 are 39.22 ao5, solves 3-5 are a 37.05 mo3. Solve 4 and 5 were both AUFless pll skips haha


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 24, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> I got a 12.3 a few days ago xD And I got a 10.xx DNF yesterday. The funny thing is that the 12.79 didn't feel that fast to me.



wats ur pb avg?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 24, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> wats ur pb avg?


Ao5: 15.59
Ao12: 16.59

siggy


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 24, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Ao5: 15.59
> Ao12: 16.59
> 
> siggy


sorry -_-

well my single is sub you anyway


----------



## sqAree (Apr 24, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Then it doesn't count as a legitimate solve, does it?



With this attitude no solve at home ever counts as a legitimate solve.
A while ago there was the discussion if misscrambling one turn has an impact. Sure, the random state of the scramble is destroyed but my very personal opinion is that it doesn't matter at all ; in most cases the cube is sufficiently scrambled even when using handscrambles. Getting lucky in other stages than the cross is basically not related to the scramble at all.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 25, 2016)

SQ1 PB avg12, 19.11 
e: oh and also 17.26 PB avg5


----------



## Torch (Apr 25, 2016)

Sq-1 PBs:

21.59 ao5
25.43 ao12
29.01 ao50



YouCubing said:


> SQ1 PB avg12, 19.11
> e: oh and also 17.26 PB avg5



IM CATCHING UP TO YOU NOAH

Well, not really. But I have decided to learn advanced cubeshape.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Apr 25, 2016)

One day after a comp....
Ao5: 9.06
Ao12: 9.29

Cube: MeiYing 
Average of 12: 9.29
1. (8.21) U' B2 U' R' U2 D F' R' U' B' U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' 
2. 9.57 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 F' R2 B' D U2 L B' L U2 L' 
3. 9.90 D F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F R2 D' U B D2 F L' D' R' 
4. 9.57 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 L2 U' R B' F2 R2 U F' U' L2 R2 
5. 9.06 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B D R' F U B L' U B2 U' 
6. 9.42 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' R' D R' D2 B' U F' R' U' L 
7. 9.46 L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 R' B' F2 U' F' D2 L' B D' F 
8. (10.28) B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 L U2 B L' F' L' D R D2 F2 R U 
9. 9.44 L' B R' D2 F' U' R' D' F L' U2 F' U2 B2 L2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 B 
10. 8.70 R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' L U2 L D2 B' R U B2 L' U 
11. 8.72 U F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L' U' F D B' L' F2 D L2 B 
12. 9.07 R2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 F' R2 B R' F' U2 B D' U2


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 25, 2016)

Torch said:


> IM CATCHING UP TO YOU NOAH
> 
> Well, not really. But I have decided to learn advanced cubeshape.


Ooooh, advanced cubeshape is fun
also, sub20 avg5 pls


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 25, 2016)

1.89 2x2 single


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 25, 2016)

RyanMCLNY said:


> One day after a comp....
> Ao5: 9.06
> Ao12: 9.29
> 
> ...



What's your global average btw


----------



## Meow (Apr 25, 2016)

Some 2x2 Pbs!

1.60 ao12:
1: 1.51 U' R' U' R' F U' R' F2
2: 1.82 U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F R U'
3: 1.28 R2 F' U2 R U' F R
4: 1.92 F' U' R2 U2 F U' R' F U2
5: 1.50 F R2 F' R U2 F' R U' F2
6: 1.89 U2 R' F2 R' U' F R
7: (1.15) R' F2 R F' R' F2 R' U'
8: 1.25 F2 U' F U' R U R2 F' R'
9: (2.04) F2 R U' F R' U R' U' R2 U2
10: 1.82 R2 U2 F U' R2 U F2 R U'
11: 1.69 U' R' F2 R' F R' U2 R'
12: 1.27 R2 F' R F' U' F2 U

1.77 ao50:

1: 1.72 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U'
2: 1.50 F' R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U' R'
3: 1.91 R2 U2 R F U' F2 U' F'
4: 2.00 R2 F2 U' R F' R2 F'
5: 2.14 U' R F' R F' R F2 U2 R U2
6: 1.98 F' R2 F' R F' R2 U' R U
7: 1.73 R F2 R U R' F2 R' F' U'
8: 1.20 U2 F R2 F' U2 F'
9: 2.11 F' U2 F U' F R2 U
10: 1.95 U2 R' U R' U' R2 F U R'
11: 2.19 F' U2 R U' F U' R U' R' U'
12: 2.01 U F2 U F R' F2 U2 R' U2
13: (2.38) F R2 F U2 F U' R2 U' R U'
14: 2.32 U R2 F U' R' U2 R U2 R'
15: 1.69 U' R2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 R U'
16: 1.66 F' R F U' R2 U' F' R' U'
17: 1.82 F' R' F' U2 R' U R2 U2
18: 2.14 U F' R' U F' U R' F2 U'
19: 1.83 R U' F2 R U2 R U' F U'
20: 1.68 R2 U2 F R F R' F U' R2
21: 1.86 F2 R2 F' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U'
22: 1.73 F' R' F U R' U' R'
23: 1.23 U' F' U F' R U2
24: 1.56 F2 U' R F' R' F R U2
25: 2.04 F R' F2 U' F U F2 R2
26: 1.69 R U' F2 U' R2 F R'
27: 1.39 R U2 R' U2 R' F R' F' U2
28: 1.61 R2 F' R' F R' U' F2 U' F
29: 1.55 R F' R2 U' F U2 R
30: 2.33 R U F2 R' U F U2 F2 R' U'
31: 1.74 R2 U F2 U F' U F' R F'
32: 1.60 F R F U2 F2 U' F U2 R2
33: 1.58 R' U F R' F' U2 R U R2
34: 1.51 U' R' U' R' F U' R' F2
35: 1.82 U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F R U'
36: 1.28 R2 F' U2 R U' F R
37: 1.92 F' U' R2 U2 F U' R' F U2
38: 1.50 F R2 F' R U2 F' R U' F2
39: 1.89 U2 R' F2 R' U' F R
40: (1.15) R' F2 R F' R' F2 R' U'
41: 1.25 F2 U' F U' R U R2 F' R'
42: 2.04 F2 R U' F R' U R' U' R2 U2
43: 1.82 R2 U2 F U' R2 U F2 R U'
44: 1.69 U' R' F2 R' F R' U2 R'
45: 1.27 R2 F' R F' U' F2 U
46: 2.15 F2 R' F R' U R U' R U2
47: 1.84 R U2 R F2 R' F2 U
48: 1.80 R' U' F2 U' F2 R F' R U'
49: 1.74 F2 U' F U F' R2 F2
50: 1.87 U R F2 U' R' U R' U' F'

1.86 ao100:

1: 1.83 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U F2 R
2: 1.69 F R' U R2 F2 U R' F' U2
3: 1.83 R' F U2 R' U' F U' R' F'
4: 1.81 U F' U' R2 F U' F R F' U2
5: 2.20 U' R2 U' R2 U F' U F' R
6: 2.22 U2 F2 U R' F R' F2 R
7: 1.92 F U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U R
8: 1.82 R2 U R U2 R F' U2 F' U'
9: 2.20 F' R F' R2 F U2 F R2 F'
10: 2.47 R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 U' R' U
11: 2.04 R F2 R2 U F' R F2 R2 U'
12: 2.10 F2 U' R' F' U F2 R' U2 R U'
13: 1.42 R F U2 F R2 F R U2 R2
14: 1.31 U F U' R F2 U' R U' F' U2
15: 2.76 R F2 U' R F2 R F' U'
16: 1.98 U2 F2 R2 U' F R U' F2 R2
17: 1.55 U R2 F' R F U' R2 F2 R'
18: 2.26 U R U2 R' F2 U' R U2
19: 1.74 R2 U F2 U' R F U2 F U'
20: 1.99 U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U R'
21: 1.89 U' R U' F' R U2 F' U'
22: 2.49 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2
23: 1.85 F R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F' U
24: 1.73 U' F' R2 F R' U R2 F2 R' U'
25: 1.74 R' U R2 U2 F R' F
26: 1.92 R U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' F2 R' U'
27: 1.84 U2 F' U' F2 R F' R2 U2 F2
28: 1.89 F U' F' R' F U' F U' R'
29: 1.78 F U R' U R2 U' F2 U' F'
30: 1.54 U' R F' U F U2 F R2 U
31: 2.11 U2 F R U2 F2 R'
32: 2.67 U' F2 R' F' U2 R U2 R2
33: 2.11 F' R2 U R F R' U' R2
34: (0.84) R F U' F R'
35: 2.01 U F U' F' U2 F2 R' F' U2
36: 2.01 F U' R2 U' F' U' F2 R U'
37: 1.87 R2 F2 U R' F R F'
38: 2.22 U' F' U R' U' R F2 U
39: 1.30 F' U2 F' U2 R F' U2 R' U
40: (3.42) U' F R' U F2 U F' R2 U2
41: 1.87 U2 R F' U2 F U R' F U2
42: 1.15 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2
43: 2.36 R' U2 R U' R2 U R' F2 R' U'
44: 3.29 R F' U R' U2 F2 R F' R'
45: 1.98 U' R U R2 F' U F2 R2 U2
46: 1.60 U' F' R' F' R U2 F R' U2
47: 1.95 F U' F' U R2 F' R'
48: 2.24 U2 F R2 U2 F' U' R U'
49: 1.72 U2 R U2 R' F U' F2 R U
50: 1.93 F2 U' F' U' R' F R' U R2 U'
51: 2.35 R F U R' F2 U R' F2 R
52: 1.72 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U'
53: 1.50 F' R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U' R'
54: 1.91 R2 U2 R F U' F2 U' F'
55: 2.00 R2 F2 U' R F' R2 F'
56: 2.14 U' R F' R F' R F2 U2 R U2
57: 1.98 F' R2 F' R F' R2 U' R U
58: 1.73 R F2 R U R' F2 R' F' U'
59: 1.20 U2 F R2 F' U2 F'
60: 2.11 F' U2 F U' F R2 U
61: 1.95 U2 R' U R' U' R2 F U R'
62: 2.19 F' U2 R U' F U' R U' R' U'
63: 2.01 U F2 U F R' F2 U2 R' U2
64: 2.38 F R2 F U2 F U' R2 U' R U'
65: 2.32 U R2 F U' R' U2 R U2 R'
66: 1.69 U' R2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 R U'
67: 1.66 F' R F U' R2 U' F' R' U'
68: 1.82 F' R' F' U2 R' U R2 U2
69: 2.14 U F' R' U F' U R' F2 U'
70: 1.83 R U' F2 R U2 R U' F U'
71: 1.68 R2 U2 F R F R' F U' R2
72: 1.86 F2 R2 F' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U'
73: 1.73 F' R' F U R' U' R'
74: 1.23 U' F' U F' R U2
75: 1.56 F2 U' R F' R' F R U2
76: 2.04 F R' F2 U' F U F2 R2
77: 1.69 R U' F2 U' R2 F R'
78: 1.39 R U2 R' U2 R' F R' F' U2
79: 1.61 R2 F' R' F R' U' F2 U' F
80: 1.55 R F' R2 U' F U2 R
81: 2.33 R U F2 R' U F U2 F2 R' U'
82: 1.74 R2 U F2 U F' U F' R F'
83: 1.60 F R F U2 F2 U' F U2 R2
84: 1.58 R' U F R' F' U2 R U R2
85: 1.51 U' R' U' R' F U' R' F2
86: 1.82 U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F R U'
87: 1.28 R2 F' U2 R U' F R
88: 1.92 F' U' R2 U2 F U' R' F U2
89: 1.50 F R2 F' R U2 F' R U' F2
90: 1.89 U2 R' F2 R' U' F R
91: 1.15 R' F2 R F' R' F2 R' U'
92: 1.25 F2 U' F U' R U R2 F' R'
93: 2.04 F2 R U' F R' U R' U' R2 U2
94: 1.82 R2 U2 F U' R2 U F2 R U'
95: 1.69 U' R' F2 R' F R' U2 R'
96: 1.27 R2 F' R F' U' F2 U
97: 2.15 F2 R' F R' U R U' R U2
98: 1.84 R U2 R F2 R' F2 U
99: 1.80 R' U' F2 U' F2 R F' R U'
100: 1.74 F2 U' F U F' R2 F2


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 25, 2016)

Meow said:


> Some 2x2 Pbs!
> 
> 1.60 ao12:
> 1: 1.51 U' R' U' R' F U' R' F2
> ...


vvvvvvvvvgj, I am yet to not suck at 2x2 xD or 3x3 for that matter. or really anything.


also put in spoiler pls


----------



## Meow (Apr 25, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> also put in spoiler pls


how do you put a spoiler when posting from a phone


----------



## CLL Smooth (Apr 25, 2016)

OH pbs: 16.35 single ; 26.86 Ao100


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
avg of 5: 9.90

Time List:
1. (13.73) R D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F D B2 F D2 B2 R D2 U'
2. 10.03 U2 L F2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 U B' F D2 B F2 U' R2 D
3. 10.10 R' U' L' U R' B' R' F' D F D2 F2 U2 F B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2
4. 9.55 R2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F R' U' R D' F2 L' D2 L' U2 F'
5. (9.10) L2 F' L2 R2 B F R2 F' R2 U2 R' F2 R B2 D2 B F2 R D' F

Failed the ao12

and this
7.77 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B' R2 D F R F' D B' L


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 25, 2016)

holy damn 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
avg of 12: 13.28

Time List:
1. 11.37 R B2 U' B R B R2 D F2 R B L2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 
2. (16.46) B R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F' R B D U' R D2 L U2 B' D 
3. 16.04 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 L D' B' R' D F' R D2 L U' R' 
4. 12.84 R' B2 L D B L' U2 D' F2 R' B2 U2 D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 
5. 12.53 F B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U' L' U' R F' L' U L' B' U 
6. 14.94 U' L D2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' L F' D L2 F2 R D L 
7. (10.31) U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 U' B' D U' L2 F2 L U' R' 
8. 13.55 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R' B F' R' B2 F' L U B2 U2 
9. 13.58 R' D' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U' L' F2 D' L' F R' B' 
10. 12.12 F D' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F' D2 L2 R' D L' F U' R2 
11. 12.46 D R' U2 F' L2 B' L U' R' F2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 F R2 U2 
12. 13.41 R' U R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 R' U' L2 B' L B2 U' B' D'

Solves 7-11 make a 12.71 ao5


----------



## asacuber (Apr 25, 2016)

ITS TIME FOR US
YOU'RE NOT ALONE



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
mean of 3: 10.73

Time List:
1. 11.56 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R B2 U B U2 F2 L D L U' 
2. 9.26 U L2 D U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' 
3. 11.34 L' U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' F2 L R' D' B2 F' U' L' R2 D U2 L2 D'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
avg of 5: 11.29

Time List:
1. 11.06 L2 D' U' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F L' R2 D' F2 L2 R' D2 L2 F 
2. 11.47 U R F2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 U2 L' F' R D B2 F2 U L' B 
3. (11.56) D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R B2 U B U2 F2 L D L U' 
4. (9.26) U L2 D U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' 
5. 11.34 L' U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' F2 L R' D' B2 F' U' L' R2 D U2 L2 D'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
avg of 12: 12.05

Time List:
1. 11.06 L2 D' U' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F L' R2 D' F2 L2 R' D2 L2 F 
2. 11.47 U R F2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 U2 L' F' R D B2 F2 U L' B 
3. 11.56 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R B2 U B U2 F2 L D L U' 
4. (9.26) U L2 D U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' 
5. 11.34 L' U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' F2 L R' D' B2 F' U' L' R2 D U2 L2 D' 
6. (15.18) B R' F2 L U2 R F2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D U R' B' U2 R' F2 R 
7. 12.43 L2 B L2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L' D2 F2 D L2 R2 B R' D B 
8. 13.73 F' R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 U B L' R' B2 L2 
9. 12.99 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F L' U2 B2 R U' F D2 F' U 
10. 10.96 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 F D2 B2 L' B2 F D' B D F D2 L' U' 
11. 13.80 R L2 B' R2 B2 L2 F L2 F D2 L2 B2 R B D' L2 B' D2 F L' F' 
12. 11.16 R' U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 B F2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 B L2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
avg of 50: 12.91

Time List:
1. 12.38 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 B' U' L D' F2 U L2 B L' R2 
2. (9.64) F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D F' R F2 D' R' F L U2 F' L' B' 
3. 15.02 F' U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 D L R2 
4. (15.61) L2 F B' U F L D' F R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 
5. 14.47 B2 D' R U' D2 R' F' D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 F R2 U2 B' D' 
6. 11.94 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B2 U2 R2 F D' L' U2 L D' F2 U' B2 
7. 14.91 B D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B D B U' R' B' R' F2 L' 
8. 13.36 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 D2 L2 F U' F2 L' R2 B' F2 D2 B2 D 
9. 12.06 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D R2 U2 R' F2 U2 D2 L B2 L F2 L2 U 
10. 14.58 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F D2 F' D2 L F' L2 D F2 
11. 13.04 B L2 R2 F' R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 F L D2 F2 D R' B' U' B D' F2 
12. 11.58 B' U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L' B' F2 D F' L' R' U R' 
13. 14.65 D2 R' F U B R F R' U' F2 U R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 B' 
14. 11.92 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 B D' U2 R U B L2 B D' B' 
15. 12.72 F R B D B R2 L B R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B 
16. 13.53 B2 U B2 L U R F' L B' R D L2 U' D2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 
17. 13.48 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 B F U2 R2 U L2 F L' B D2 R2 B' R' D' 
18. (16.04) B2 R U2 L' U R2 F' U L R2 U2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 
19. 13.08 B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B L' R' U2 B' F' U L B 
20. 15.40 D L D2 F' L D' F2 B' R B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 
21. 12.22 B U' D2 B U' R' L2 F L' F2 R2 L D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 
22. 11.06 L2 D' U' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F L' R2 D' F2 L2 R' D2 L2 F 
23. 11.47 U R F2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 U2 L' F' R D B2 F2 U L' B 
24. 11.56 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R B2 U B U2 F2 L D L U' 
25. (9.26) U L2 D U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' 
26. 11.34 L' U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 L' F2 L R' D' B2 F' U' L' R2 D U2 L2 D' 
27. 15.18 B R' F2 L U2 R F2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D U R' B' U2 R' F2 R 
28. 12.43 L2 B L2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L' D2 F2 D L2 R2 B R' D B 
29. 13.73 F' R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 U B L' R' B2 L2 
30. 12.99 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F L' U2 B2 R U' F D2 F' U 
31. 10.96 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 F D2 B2 L' B2 F D' B D F D2 L' U' 
32. 13.80 R L2 B' R2 B2 L2 F L2 F D2 L2 B2 R B D' L2 B' D2 F L' F' 
33. 11.16 R' U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 B F2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 B L2 
34. 14.74 L' D2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D' B2 R' B2 U L R2 B' F 
35. 13.21 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 F' D2 R' F U' B2 F R' U' F' 
36. (10.47) D' B2 D2 R' F2 L F2 R U2 R D2 R2 B D' L2 D2 L2 F L B2 
37. 11.72 B' U2 R' L2 D R B' U' L' R2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 
38. 12.67 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F D2 B U2 F L' D' L2 U' L' R' U' B2 R2 F2 
39. 14.21 L F' D R2 L2 F' U B2 U F2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 
40. (15.67) F D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R' F R D2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 
41. 15.08 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F' R' U' B' L D B U B' L 
42. 11.35 F' U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B F2 L U2 B' L2 F D2 R' 
43. 12.70 D R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L D R' U' F' U' L R2 B L2 
44. 11.27 D F2 D L2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' L2 B U F D' R' B' U2 
45. 12.99 F' U L2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 B L B' R D2 
46. 12.25 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R' D2 B D F L F R B2 
47. 11.69 F2 D' R2 U' R' F U2 R L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F 
48. 13.82 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' U L R U B F L' B L' B' U2 
49. 11.82 R2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 U L2 F' R D L D F U' F R' B 
50. 12.15 U' B' R L2 U' R' L D R' B2 R2 U' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D



yee


----------



## RhysC (Apr 25, 2016)

Yay PBs today include 2.97 2x2 ao12, 1:58.90 mega ao5 and 5.87 pyra ao12


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 25, 2016)

9.700 Avg of 5, 2nd best ever. Out of nowhere, after some days of slow turning.
highlight single, 7.97 PLL skip
Got some more sub 10s with ZB also.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 25, 2016)

Got my guansu and moyu pyra just now


----------



## Torch (Apr 25, 2016)

Sub-3:00 2x2-5x5 relay! 2:58.40 was the time.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 25, 2016)

wat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
avg of 5: 4.70

Time List:
1. (6.52) R' L R U' R U' L B' r' u 
2. 3.97 U L U' R L U L' U l' b' u' 
3. (3.93) U R' L B' R B L' R U l r u 
4. 5.50 L R B' R U B R U' l r 
5. 4.60 U B' U' B L' U R' U' l' r' b' u


----------



## Torch (Apr 25, 2016)

1:42.88 Mega ao12: 1:43.81, 1:48.94, 1:43.26, 1:30.44, (1:23.16), 1:49.82, 1:54.02, (1:56.49), 1:53.06, 1:34.00, 1:43.13, 1:28.30


----------



## Berd (Apr 25, 2016)

2 3x3s in 26.94! Pretty awesome considering I average 15 on 1 cube.


----------



## myung97 (Apr 25, 2016)

Megaminx PB average of 12: 50.39

Times: 46.83, 55.42, (46.70), 50.78, 49.06, 53.12, 51.76, 49.26, 50.59, 48.15, (56.07), 48.92

More than half the solves had either A or U perms. Very lucky average.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 25, 2016)

(7.70) (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/ 

PB, CP skip to a U perm lol


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Apr 25, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> What's your global average btw


Mid to high ten, around there.


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 25, 2016)

RyanMCLNY said:


> Mid to high ten, around there.


I'm chasing the NC state record, so I thought I'd ask  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chree (Apr 25, 2016)

Megaminx:
2nd best Ao12: 1:35.09 (PB is 1:35.06 =P)
1:33.41, 1:37.18, 1:32.93, 1:33.91, 1:31.80, 1:36.91, (1:22.66), 1:33.86, (1:40.58), 1:37.05, 1:35.62, 1:38.25

Only PB I could muster all weekend was for Gigaminx single... first sub13: 12:45.56


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 26, 2016)

first Feet sub2!


----------



## biscuit (Apr 26, 2016)

Meow said:


> how do you put a spoiler when posting from a phone



Put [SPOILER*] (without the *) and then [/SPOILER*] (also without the *)

don't actually know how to do it without manually typing it...


----------



## asacuber (Apr 26, 2016)

6.75 Pyra a 50
Moyu is BOSS


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 26, 2016)

15.29 OH PB Single. not even lucky, no skips or anything


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 26, 2016)

12.99 ao100


----------



## asacuber (Apr 26, 2016)

Did cross f2l transition exercise


----------



## Eli Armstrong (Apr 26, 2016)

My PB for 3x3 was 14.48 seconds, but it was pretty lucky. My non-lucky PB is 16 something (I average 25)


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Apr 26, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> I'm chasing the NC state record, so I thought I'd ask
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Come get me!! Jackson is Super close to me too.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Apr 26, 2016)

Megaminx
pb avg12
Average of 12: 41.22
1. 39.90 
2. 43.46 
3. 43.21 
4. 38.74 
5. 41.99 
6. 39.79 
7. 44.26 
8. 40.24 
9. 40.58 
10. (45.90) 
11. (37.72) 
12. 40.07


----------



## Torch (Apr 26, 2016)

Whole bunch of PBs today.

5x5:
1:35 single
1:43 mo3
1:44 ao5
1:48 ao12
1:50 ao50

Mega:
1:42 ao12
1:45 ao50

OH:
19.98 ao12
21.32 ao50
21.60 ao100

2x2:
3.80 ao100

Pyra:
5.98 ao50
6.16 ao100


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 26, 2016)

Average of 5: 2.96
1. 2.68 U B' L' R L' U B U' l' r b' u'
2. (5.45) L' B' L R B' R' U B l r' u
3. 2.55 R U' B L' U L B U L l r' u
4. (2.24) U L R' B' L' R' B' L' b u
5. 3.64 R L R' U R' U R L b'


----------



## Chree (Apr 26, 2016)

Now we're talkin'... some Megaminx PBs!
Single: 1:18.73
Ao5: 1:24.16
Ao12: 1:27.51

First sub1:20 single, also had a 1:18.99 Single later in the session.
First sub1:30 Ao12. Previous PB was 1:35.06... so... this was unexpected.


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 26, 2016)

Almost sub-12! right now, I have a sub-12 avg 500.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 26, 2016)

2180161 said:


> Almost sub-12! right now, I have a sub-12 avg 500.


ows ZBLL going?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 27, 2016)

12.409 3x3 Ao5 tied PB((10.443), (16.418), 11.316, 13.421, 12.489) 
Also this ao5 had two PLL skips and three CCW U Perms:
13.19 = ((10.706), 11.040, 14.229, 14.310, (15.682))


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 27, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> ows ZBLL going?


about that... I didn't have internet for so long, I almost gave up on it. So far just a few cases for H left, and then onto pi,T,U,L,S,A. Should have it done by the end of next week. And I mean all of it.


----------



## Chree (Apr 27, 2016)

9:10.52 8x8 Single with Hoya.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 27, 2016)

First sub 2 2x2 AO12: 1.946


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 27, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> First sub 2 2x2 AO12: 1.946


Congrats, that's a big milestone.

Do you know full EG?


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 27, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Congrats, that's a big milestone.
> 
> Do you know full EG?


Nah but give him 15 minutes


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 27, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Nah but give him 15 minutes


Yeah, if he hasn't learned EG-2 I don't know what he's waiting for. He could do it easily and the algs would help him a lot more than learning 40 random 3x3 1LLLs would.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 27, 2016)

best fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-27
single: 9.43

Time List:
1. 9.43 U L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 L R2 B L' D2 F D' U2 L F2

I think i have around 18 sub 10s now


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 27, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Yeah, if he hasn't learned EG-2 I don't know what he's waiting for. He could do it easily and the algs would help him a lot more than learning 40 random 3x3 1LLLs would.


I know EG1, CLL and some EG2. I stopped doing 2x2 a long time ago, considering getting back into it, if so I'll learn full eg and more.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 27, 2016)

Got my thuderclap and this:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-27
avg of 5: 11.57

Time List:
1. (11.11) L' U L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 L F' U2 F D F U' F' U2 
2. 11.60 B U' F D F2 R D2 F' D' F R2 B U2 F B' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 
3. 11.71 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D B L2 D' F2 D2 R' B' D' B2 F 
4. (13.51) F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D R' B2 L2 F' D' B2 U2 R U2 L 
5. 11.37 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R D2 R U L2 F L U F2 R2


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 27, 2016)

OH PB Single, ridiculous 12.x 2 free pairs, OLL skip to Jb perm. first sub 15.
also got 3 8s solves today. slow practice is helping cross-f2l transition. NR this weekend could happen.

If NR happens, I think I can focus on ZB more.
Ok, Forgot some ZBLL recently and am relearning it.
Updated sig, lost around 45 cases.
Aiming for 3 months realistically to finish it. (90* cases left including the ones to fix) *not including s/as


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 27, 2016)

2180161 said:


> about that... I didn't have internet for so long, I almost gave up on it. So far just a few cases for H left, and then onto pi,T,U,L,S,A. Should have it done by the end of next week. And I mean all of it.



Hmmm, Tulsa.


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 27, 2016)

3.999 2x2 ao1000!
Should start learning CLL ...


----------



## Berd (Apr 27, 2016)

38.15 PLL time attack!


----------



## Survfour (Apr 27, 2016)

New 3x3 PB 10.03, so close to sub 10. I've also went from 18 to 15.5 seconds in under a month and got many new PB's so hopefully a sub 10 PB soon 


Spoiler


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 27, 2016)

Feet PB ao12 with PB ao5, last 5 solves are a 38.47 ao5 ^^

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-27
avg of 12: 41.877

Time List:
1. 36.340 L2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 F2 R D2 F U2 F R' U R' D' B D' 
2. 44.280 F2 D L2 F2 D U B2 F2 U R' F L2 D2 B2 D L B2 F' D2 
3. (52.680) R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F U' R' B' U L' B2 D2 L2 U 
4. 37.960 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 R B D' U L B F U L' U 
5. 45.180 B2 D2 B R2 F' D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' R' U' B F' L B2 F' R2 F2 U2 
6. 42.880 F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R B2 U' L' F D2 L' D' B U2 
7. 44.810 D2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 D R' D' U B R2 U' F' R2 F2 
8. 39.770 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' R F R2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 L' 
9. (33.030) U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 L B D2 U' F' U2 B2 L 
10. 42.500 F' D2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F R' D' L B2 F' R' U2 B' 
11. 51.030 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R F D2 B L2 D L' U B' F' 
12. 34.020 R2 U2 R2 F2 B' R' F' U B D2 R U2 L2 U2 R B2 L2 B2


----------



## Torch (Apr 27, 2016)

7x7 PBs:
4:51 single
5:06 ao5
5:20 ao12


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 27, 2016)

PB 4x4 single!

32.00 D B' R2 Fw' F' U' L' D' Fw2 D2 F' D' F' Rw2 F' L' F Fw Uw F' Fw2 R' L' Uw2 B Uw' L B R2 B2 Fw' L' D2 R D2 Fw R2 L Uw' U'


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Hmmm, Tulsa.


What?


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 27, 2016)

2180161 said:


> about that... I didn't have internet for so long, I almost gave up on it. So far just a few cases for H left, and then onto pi,*T,U,L,S,A*. Should have it done by the end of next week. And I mean all of it.



I think it's a city in Oklahoma.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 27, 2016)

12.09 SQ1 single (SEE I CAN GET 12S) and 16.96 PB avg5!


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 27, 2016)

I've been playing with a new method:

It took me around 3 hours, but I finally got a sub-20 average of 100 with ZZ-CT!

10.688/13.958/16.214/19.843/21.514
1/5/12/100/305


----------



## Torch (Apr 28, 2016)

Learned full L2E for 5x5, after about 10 solves got a 1:32 (PB by 3 seconds) with one of the new algs!


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 28, 2016)

Finished H, working on Pi recog (I'm using inverses for some)


----------



## Cale S (Apr 28, 2016)

Average of 5: 10.13
1. 9.81 R2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L U2 B2 U2 B' D U R' F2 D R B R U'
2. 9.66 D2 L2 B F D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 U' F' L2 B D2 L' U' B' D2
3. (11.64) R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U L B2 D' B' D U' B R' D2 B D2
4. 10.93 U2 D B U F' U2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 D2
5. (8.86) U2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' U F L2 U' B2 F' R2 F'

so close to sub-10

edit: 8.55 single with 2+ second G perm (yes because I 2-looked it) and on yellow cross, planned out first 2 pairs in inspection which is cool


Spoiler



F R' F' R' L' D2 R' B D B2 R L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L F2 U2

y2 F' R' B' R2 F2 U' R' F R // xxcross planned in inspection yay
y2 R U R' y' U R' U' R // third pair
y2 U2 R U' R' U R U R' // fourth pair + OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CP...
y R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EP...


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2016)

4.84 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F L U F D2 R D2 F2
y'
R' r U' r2 F r y' U2 R U R' D // XXcross
L U' L' y' R U R' // F2L3
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L4
F R U R' U' F' U // OLL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 28, 2016)

PB Ao5 by .02 with my freshly lubed SpookyClap.

Ao5: *8.61*

2. 8.69 D R B2 D L2 B2 R' F2 L' B' R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 
3. (8.31) D2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 R' B2 F2 U' B R' D U2 F 
4. (10.52) L' F2 L2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 U R2 D' B' D' U2 B' L B' L' 
5. 8.52 F2 U2 F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B D2 U F2 D' R U' L2 R U' L U 
6. 8.61 L F L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 U2 F L' B2 L F2 U' F R2 F' D'


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 28, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> PB Ao5 by .02 with my freshly lubed SpookyClap.
> 
> Ao5: *8.61*
> 
> ...


spoopyclaps are the best cubes


----------



## Cale S (Apr 28, 2016)

today is a good day for 3x3

10.98 avg12
11.48 avg25
11.88 avg50


Spoiler



Average of 12: 10.98
1. 9.38 D' R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F' L D R2 U2 B D' U' R U2 
2. 11.32 D L2 D2 R D' F U' L B R D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' 
3. 10.71 F R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 D B2 L' B L2 U R2 F2 L F2 
4. 11.82 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U' L U F U B2 F' U F D U2 
5. (8.96) B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U R' D2 B L R2 D U2 R B' D 
6. 12.39 B F D2 U2 R2 B D2 F L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' L' F' D2 F2 R2 F 
7. 10.45 D' L2 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B D2 F' L R2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 
8. 11.70 B L2 U2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' L' U L2 R D' B2 F2 R' B U' 
9. 11.03 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 D2 B D' B2 R' D2 F D' F2 D2 R2 
10. 10.01 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' F L' B' R D R' D2 R' F2 D 
11. (12.46) R D R F' L D' B U' F2 B D2 R' F2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' 
12. 11.01 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 F U2 R2 F' L' U' R F2 L2 B' U2 B2 U' F 

Average of 50: 11.88
1. 10.25 D' R2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 R' D B' D' R U' L2 F U2 F2 
2. 9.93 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U F D2 B2 D' R' F D2 F' 
3. 12.14 F2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B L U2 R F' D2 L' D R F2 U 
4. 10.40 B D' F' D B2 L F D' B2 R D2 R B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 L 
5. 11.28 R U2 B U F B R B' D2 L' F2 R' L2 U2 R U2 D2 L2 B2 
6. 12.87 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F L2 R F2 L' U F D2 B R' 
7. 13.30 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F D2 F D2 L F2 R B U2 L' U' F2 L 
8. 12.03 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 R' F' D U B' R F' L' U2 F2 
9. 13.09 D2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' D' F' L R' B2 U' B F' R2 U2 
10. 11.86 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F' R U' B' U2 L D' B L' U' 
11. 13.41 U R F2 R L2 D' L' F D' R L F2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 R2 L D2 
12. 13.09 B2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 F R U' F R B' F2 U2 L' R2 
13. 11.37 B' R2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B' R' U L2 D' L D2 L2 B' F U' 
14. 12.25 U R2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' U L' R U' L' R2 B U2 F' 
15. (9.38) D' R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F' L D R2 U2 B D' U' R U2 
16. 11.32 D L2 D2 R D' F U' L B R D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' 
17. 10.71 F R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 D B2 L' B L2 U R2 F2 L F2 
18. 11.82 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U' L U F U B2 F' U F D U2 
19. (8.96) B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U R' D2 B L R2 D U2 R B' D 
20. 12.39 B F D2 U2 R2 B D2 F L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' L' F' D2 F2 R2 F 
21. 10.45 D' L2 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B D2 F' L R2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 
22. 11.70 B L2 U2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' L' U L2 R D' B2 F2 R' B U' 
23. 11.03 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 D2 B D' B2 R' D2 F D' F2 D2 R2 
24. 10.01 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' F L' B' R D R' D2 R' F2 D 
25. 12.46 R D R F' L D' B U' F2 B D2 R' F2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' 
26. 11.01 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 F U2 R2 F' L' U' R F2 L2 B' U2 B2 U' F 
27. 11.03 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L B2 F' R U' L U' F' D U R' F' 
28. 12.80 U B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L' B' L2 R D B' L2 U2 F' U 
29. (17.73) F U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' L' F' U F' D R B' D' F L' 
30. 11.87 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D' L' F' U L2 F L2 B' D' L' 
31. 15.46 U2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F R2 D' B L B L' U2 F' R 
32. 14.47 U' B R' D B U' L F' D' B' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 
33. 11.79 B R' B2 L' F U L' F2 B' L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
34. 11.52 D2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 B F U2 R2 F2 L' U' B U F' D2 U2 F' R2 
35. 10.90 B2 D' U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 R' B' U L U F2 D' L' D2 U' 
36. 12.85 R U' F' D' R' F2 B U' B' R U2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 B 
37. 12.06 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L' B2 U2 R D' B L2 D' U2 L' 
38. 10.65 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' U2 L F U2 L' D2 L2 D' L' D' B' U 
39. 14.14 B' L' F' L F' D' L U' F' R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B 
40. 11.50 F R' F2 D' F' L D2 F U F D' F' U2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B U2 
41. (15.55) B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 B' D B' F' R' B2 D2 F R2 D' R 
42. 10.77 L2 D2 B2 R F2 L B2 F2 D2 L F' L' B' U2 R B2 L' U' 
43. 14.10 U D' R2 B U D F' D R' L' F2 D F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U 
44. 10.70 R F2 R L' D B2 U2 D' F' L F2 R L2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 B2 
45. (18.71) L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 F2 R U' R' B' F2 D2 U' R U L 
46. 12.41 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F2 U B2 U B U' F' D2 F' D' L' B U2 F 
47. 12.59 U2 R B R' B' L2 F U B R2 D R2 D L2 U' B2 D' F2 D B2 
48. (9.75) L' D L D B L2 U' B2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B L2 B' 
49. 11.05 D2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F U' F2 L' U' F D B' F2 L' B2 
50. 9.81 R2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L' B D L F U' F2 D2 L' F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2016)

I just did an average of 100: 8.78, pretty meh, but I tracked all of my last layer:


Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-27
avg of 100: 8.78

Time List:
1. 8.29[ZBLL] R' B2 L F2 D2 L B2 U2 R B2 L2 F' R' D B' R' D L' B2 U F' 
2. 9.70[OLLPLL] U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 R' B' F2 R' D2 U L' B2 R' 
3. 9.03[ZBLL] R2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D F R' D' L2 U B R2 D' L F' 
4. 8.39[OLLPLL[P]] L' B2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' B' F2 L2 R2 B' D2 
5. 9.67[OLLPLL] B F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 D B D B F D' R' 
6. 8.54[OLLPLL] F' L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B' L F' U2 L2 F2 L' D' 
7. (10.98+[ZBLL]) L D R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R B' L2 D' U2 F' U' F R' 
8. 8.08[2GLL] R L2 D2 B' D F' U' D2 L F R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 
9. 9.41[OLLPLL] B' D B' U F R L U2 R L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 
10. 9.11[ZBLL] R L2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 U R U2 L2 F' L' B2 U2 F' L 
11. 8.53[OLLPLL] F' B2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 L B2 L' R2 D L' B R U2 L2 U L2 
12. 9.32[OLLPLL] F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 D L2 U L' B U2 B D L' U2 F' U' B' D' 
13. 7.65[2GLL] U' B R F' L' U R B' R2 B' R' B2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 D2 L 
14. 8.15[2GLL] R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R U F2 L' D2 B L2 D U' F2 
15. 9.14[OLLPLL] B2 L F' U R D' L' B' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 R D' 
16. (11.06[OLLPLL]) B F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' F' D' B L D' U' F R 
17. 9.92[OLLPLL] B' U' R2 D F2 D L2 R2 U R2 U' L' D2 L' D' F' R U' L2 
18. 7.28[OLLCP] L2 F U2 B' L2 D' R2 U L' B2 U L2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 
19. 9.10[OLLPLL] D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 B U2 R2 F L B' L U' R B' R2 B 
20. 9.49[OLLPLL] U' F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' D2 U R' B' L B' D' B' D 
21. 8.10[OLLCP] R' F' D' F2 R L D F' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' 
22. 7.59[ZBLL] B2 D' U2 F2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' U' R F' D' U' B U2 B2 U B U2 
23. 9.15[OLLPLL] R' B F2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R D' F2 L2 B' U2 B R 
24. 8.28[OLLPLL] B R' D' F' U2 L' F2 D' F B2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L' 
25. 8.52[1LLL ] L2 F U R B D' L' U' F2 B2 R B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 L' B 
26. 8.34[1LLL] F' B2 D R' F U F' L' F' R' U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R D2 L U2 D2 
27. 8.15[ZBLL] L2 U F2 D R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' B L' R2 D B2 D R' D2 F' 
28. (11.59+[ZBLL]) B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L U F2 R' U2 B R2 U' B2 U' 
29. 7.51[ZBLL] U2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F L B F2 L' D2 B L' U2 F' 
30. 8.20[ZBLL] F2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L D B2 L2 D2 R U B2 U F 
31. 8.43[OLLPLL] D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D F L B' L2 F2 U L2 
32. 8.78[ZBLL] U F' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 U R' B' D2 L' B2 R2 B' D 
33. 10.50[ZBLL] D' R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L F D2 L' R2 D2 B R' B' 
34. 8.76[ZBLL] B' R2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B' L D L' F U L2 U' B2 D 
35. 9.19[OLLPLL] U2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 B' L2 R F' D R2 U' L U 
36. 8.57[ZBLL] U2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' R' D' R' U' B' R2 F U B R 
37. 8.20[ZBLL] U2 F2 D' U2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F U L D L' D R2 F' R2 
38. 9.73[ZBLL] U2 R D2 B2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L2 U L' D2 B' U' L U' F2 D L' 
39. 10.62[ZBLL] F B' L' D' F2 B U F D2 L U2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 
40. 9.87[OLLPLL] D' R' U2 L U' R2 L B U2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R D 
41. (6.92[OLLPLL]) D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' F D2 U F D2 F2 R D L' F' 
42. 9.43[1LLL] L2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' B' U2 R D2 B' U' L U2 L D' 
43. 7.90[OLLPLL] L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B L R' D' L D' R2 B' U R' 
44. (6.65[1LLL]) B F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 R D' U' R2 F' R2 F D2 U 
45. (6.90[1LLL]) L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 L' F2 U' B' D' L' U B U' B F D' 
46. 9.55[OLLPLL] R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F D2 L' D2 F' L2 D R' U' L2 D 
47. 7.00[OLLPLL[P]] U2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 F' L' F2 L B R D B2 
48. 9.33[OLLPLL] F' L2 D' F' U D L' F R U F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F 
49. 7.07[OLLPLL] D L D L F B R2 U R L2 U2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R L F2 
50. 9.93[OLLPLL] U2 R2 D B R2 L' F2 B' L2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 
51. 7.37[CLLELL] B L F' R B' L2 D2 B2 U F2 L D2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 
52. 7.63[OLLPLL] U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L U' L2 B' F' U2 L' B2 U' 
53. 9.02[OLLPLL] F' U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F L B2 U2 F2 U B R 
54. 8.68[ZBLL] R' F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 F' D L B2 L' U' L' B' F 
55. 9.32[ZBLL] B' D2 B L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 D' B2 R' B' U' L' R' D2 R' 
56. 8.47[OLLPLL] L' U2 B2 D U L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U' F D2 L' R F R' F2 L2 B 
57. 9.34[OLLPLL] L2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 B R U' B' F L U' L2 D2 
58. 8.83[OLLPLL] L2 D F' L2 F U' R' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D B' 
59. (11.98[OLLPLL]) U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 L B F' R D' B2 R B U' B 
60. 10.86[OLLPLL] D B' R' D2 B R2 D L' U B L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 
61. 8.89[OLLCP] U2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U' B' R F2 L' B' U B' D L2 U2 
62. 7.46[ZBLL] F R2 B U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 D L U F R' B R F' L F2 
63. 9.17[ZBLL] L' D R' D' R2 F U2 B' U L' R2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 
64. 10.00[OLLPLL] L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 D L F U L2 R B2 F' D L2 U' 
65. 7.79[OLLCP] B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B' F' L U2 F L2 R F2 D' U 
66. (6.70[1LLL]) R2 F2 D2 U R2 D L2 R2 F' L' F R' D L R2 D L2 R2 
67. 9.05[OLLPLL] U' R D2 B' L2 F' R' D' L' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 
68. 6.96[ZBLL] L2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 B R2 U B' D' B F L2 D' L' F2 D' 
69. 8.47[ZBLL] R B' U2 B' L D' L' D L' F2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R B' 
70. 9.04[OLLPLL] B' R F2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D' R F' U2 B' D2 L' B 
71. (6.22[OLL]) D2 U B2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 B' R' F U L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 
72. 10.73[OLLPLL] F L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R' B R D2 R D' F' L R2 D' 
73. 8.32[OLLCP] U R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B' D' B2 R' D' R2 B2 F2 U B 
74. 9.84[OLLPLL] D2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' R2 D' B F' R' B D' B' 
75. 10.15+[OLLPLL] B' L2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L F' D U2 L' U B U' 
76. 9.50[ZBLL] L D2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L B2 U' R F' R F2 L' D' B' R D 
77. 7.49[ZBLL] U' B D' L' D R B' L2 F B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 
78. 9.03[ZBLL] U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 U R2 L U' R' F' D U' B' R' D2 R2 
79. 9.95[OLLCP] R' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L R' F D' B U' R2 U2 F2 
80. 10.56[ZBLL] F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F' D' F R' F2 L' D' L' D L2 U 
81. 8.74[OLLPLL] L F' D2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 B' R D' U' F2 R B' L' R2 B 
82. 9.03[OLLPLL] R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 U2 F R D B2 D B L B D' U 
83. 9.91[OLLCP] B D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 D2 F R2 L F2 D F R D2 F' U R' F' 
84. 8.64[OLLPLL] B D2 U2 F U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B L F R F U2 L' D2 U' R2 B 
85. 9.17[ZBLL] F' D' L2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R B R2 U L D B2 R U2 
86. 9.06[OLLPLL] D' B' U' R2 D F U2 L D' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 R 
87. 9.29[ZBLL] D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 L' D2 R2 F' D2 U L2 R U' R 
88. (12.21+[OLLCP]) L U2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' F L' B2 U L U B' D' U' 
89. 9.16[ZBLL] D2 R D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R' F' D B F2 D R' U L F 
90. 7.80[WV] B F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R U' B2 U R2 U B2 R2 F' 
91. 8.48[ZBLL] R' D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 F L F U L U2 L D U' 
92. 7.58[OLLPLL] L B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' D L2 U L2 R' B' R2 D2 
93. 7.06[ZBLL] U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B U L' D B U' F D' F2 U2 
94. 9.30[OLLCP] D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B L' D2 U L' D R B' 
95. 8.80[ZBLL] U2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 L B D2 L' R2 D2 F D F2 R' 
96. 7.38[OLLPLL[P]] F2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 B D F2 D' R D' L' D F L 
97. 8.82[OLLPLL] U' R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B' F R' U' R B D2 R' B D2 
98. 6.92[ZBLL] B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 R' U' R2 B U L2 B2 L' B D' 
99. 8.49[OLLPLL] B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 L' R' U2 R' F' D B F2 L F2 U' R' 
100. 9.09[2GLL] L2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L B D' F U' L F2 L2 R' U2


45 solves were OLL + PLL
37 solves were ZBLL, I tried to keept track of which were 2GLL, but I think i missed a few.
9 solves were OLLCP + EPLL
6 solves were 1LLL
1 solve was CLLELL
1 solve was WV
1 solve was a PLL skip

I'll need to do a bigger average if I want to get a better idea of my averages etc, but the fact that half of the 1LLLs we're 6s is cool.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 28, 2016)

Somehow this is my skewb PB

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
avg of 5: 5.60

Time List:
1. 5.92 U B U' L B L' U R
2. (6.51) R U' L B R' B' U L'
3. 5.87 L' B L R' L' U R' B'
4. (3.26) L R B R L' R' B' U'
5. 4.99 B' L' R B R U' L B' U'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 28, 2016)

stackmat PB wheeee

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
avg of 5: 2.43

Time List:
1. (1.92) R' U F' R U2 R' F U' F' U' 
2. 2.72 F' R2 U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U' 
3. 2.13 R F U' R F R F2 R' U2 
4. (5.23) R' U' R F' U R2 F' R' U 
5. 2.43 R' U2 R' F' U' F2 U' R' U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 28, 2016)

Pyra PB single and ao100 (I think)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.304
worst: 9.071

mean of 3
current: 4.335 (σ = 0.92)
best: 3.393 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 5
current: 4.828 (σ = 0.43)
best: 3.971 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 12
current: 4.815 (σ = 0.84)
best: 4.218 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 50
current: 4.807 (σ = 0.83)
best: 4.673 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 100
current: 4.772 (σ = 0.92)
best: 4.772 (σ = 0.92)

Average: 4.772 (σ = 0.92)
Mean: 4.801

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 4.492 U L R' B' L U B' U l r b' u 
2. 4.231 U' L' B U' L R' L B l' b' u 
3. 3.451 R L U L U L' B R' b' 
4. 4.433 U B L' U' R' B' L' U' R l' b' u 
5. 3.957 U' R' U' R U L R' L l' r' b' u' 
6. 8.449+ U' R' B' U' B' R' B U' l u' 
7. 4.183 L' R B' U' L' U' L B r b' u 
8. 5.376 U R' B' R' L R B L' r' b' u' 
9. 4.295 U L' R U' R U' L U' L r b' 
10. 3.829 L R L' R B' U L' B l r' b 
11. 7.960 R' B' U' R' U' R' U' B' l' r u' 
12. 4.889 U L' B' U' L R' B R b u' 
13. 1.304 L B' L B L B' L B' u 
14. 5.275 U' B' U L' U L U R l r' u' 
15. 6.813 U R L' B' R' U L' U' r' b u 
16. 5.376 U' B' R L B' U' L' R u 
17. 3.680 U B U L' U' L R B' l' b' 
18. 6.424 U R B L U' R U L' l u 
19. 4.888 L' R' L' U R B' U' R' l' b' 
20. 5.048 U' B R U' B R' U' B' l r u 
21. 4.648 R' B' U L R' B U' B r b' u 
22. 4.417 U B' R' U' R' L' B' U' l r' b' u' 
23. 2.913 U L U L' U' L U L r' b u 
24. 6.368 R B' L' U' B L U B' l r b' 
25. 5.560 U R L R' B U R B' L' r' b' u 
26. 3.316 B L' R B' L R L R' b' 
27. 9.071 L U' B' R L B R L l' r' b u' 
28. 6.028 L' B R' B U' B' L' B l' r 
29. 5.472 U' L' U L U' B' L U' R' l r' b u 
30. 4.640 R B' U' R B' R B' R l r b u' 
31. 4.440 L R' U' L B U R' B' l u 
32. 3.727 U L' R' L U' B' R' B l b u 
33. 2.013 R' L U R' L B' L' R 
34. 4.737 R U' B L R' U' L U' r' b 
35. 4.249 B R U R L' B R L' l b' u' 
36. 5.433 U R' U R' B' L U' R' B' r b u' 
37. 4.207 U' R B R L U L' U' l r u' 
38. 4.881 U B' R' L' U B R' U' B' l r b u 
39. 2.935 R B' U' R' L B L' B' l' u 
40. 5.088 L U' B L' B' L' B' U l r' b 
41. 6.232 R B L R L' B R' L l' b' u' 
42. 6.180 B' L R' B' L B R' B l r' b u' 
43. 5.392 U L B' R' U' B U' L' B l' b u 
44. 3.384 L' U' L R B U R L' l u 
45. 4.000 U B U R U' B' L U' l' b' u' 
46. 3.229 U' R' U R' L R' U' B' l r b u' 
47. 5.689 U B U R L' R' B' R' l r b' u 
48. 4.871 U' B' R' U L U' B U' r b 
49. 3.896 U' L' U' L' U' L' B L' R' r b u 
50. 4.583 U' R B' U' L R B' U' L' r' b' 
51. 3.208 U L B' R' B U' B' L U' l b' u' 
52. 4.313 R' U' B' U' R L R B l r' b u' 
53. 4.376 L' B' L' U R L' U L' l r' 
54. 6.744 L B U' R' L' U R U l' r' b' u' 
55. 3.839 U L U L R B U' L' l' r b 
56. 5.375 U' B' L R B R B L l' r' u 
57. 4.689 U B L' U' B L R' L' l' r' b' 
58. 3.656 U' B L B R' B R' U r' b' 
59. 3.607 U' L B' U R L' U' R' u' 
60. 4.649 U L R L U' B R L' R r u' 
61. 4.927 L' R' B' R B U R' B r b' u' 
62. 5.453 L U' B L' R L R' L B' l r b u' 
63. 4.969 R U' R B U L B' L r' 
64. 6.847 U' R' L' B' R L' B R' L' l' 
65. 6.039 U R' L B' L R L' B' U' l r' b' u 
66. 2.992 R B U' L R U' B' U b u 
67. 7.560 L R' U' L U B' U' R' l' r' b' u 
68. 5.023 U L B R' U' B R U' l' u' 
69. 6.299 L' B U' B U' R' B' U' l' r' u 
70. 5.024 L' R L B R' U B L l' r b' 
71. 4.464 U' R L' R U L U B' l' r b' u' 
72. 2.337 U R B' U' R L' R U' L' 
73. 5.208 B' R L' R' U L R U l' r b' 
74. 5.376 U' L B L' R' B' L' B U r' 
75. 5.140 R L R L' B' U R U' u 
76. 5.817 U B U R' B' L' R' U l r' b 
77. 3.761 U R' B' R B U B' R r' u 
78. 5.005 R L R' B U L U' B b' u 
79. 3.551 U B L U B' U L U B l' r b 
80. 4.633 U' L B L' U B' U L' l b 
81. 5.351 B' L U' L B' U R B' u' 
82. 5.532 R' U' B R B U B U' l' r b' u 
83. 5.839 U B R' B L' R L U l' r u' 
84. 2.225 U L R U B L' B' U r u' 
85. 5.505 R L' U' R L U L' B' r' b 
86. 4.729 U B R B' L B L U l' r' u 
87. 4.208 B' L' B' R B' L' R' B' u 
88. 4.071 B L U R' B U' L' U' l' r u 
89. 4.361 U R' L' U' B R U' R l r u 
90. 3.633 R' B R' L B' R U R' l' 
91. 3.528 R U' B' L' B U' R' U' l' b u' 
92. 6.312 L U' L' U' B' R' B L' l' b u' 
93. 4.927 U L R' L' B L' B' R l r' 
94. 5.965 U B' L B L B R' U' l r' b' 
95. 5.839 L' U' R U' L R' B' L' l' b' 
96. 4.872 U' R' B' U B' U R' B' L' l r' b 
97. 5.409 B' U R' B L' R' B U' l r b' u 
98. 4.376 R U B R' B R L' B l u 
99. 5.236 U L R B L' R' B' R' l' r b 
100. 3.392 U' L' B L' R' B L R l'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2016)

8.316 3x3 ao100


----------



## imvelox (Apr 28, 2016)

fullstep PB

6.01 D' R2 F' L D R2 D R' F B2 U' F2 U D2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 

z2 B2 F R' L2
R' U' R U2 R' U R
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L
y U L' U' L U L' U' L
U' R U R' U2 R U R'
R U R' U R U2 R'
y' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'

8.65 tps uhm


----------



## NeilH (Apr 28, 2016)

ao500: 13.97

i'm still not sub 14 though
i think ill be quite faster after learning the second half of OLL


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 29, 2016)

10.483 / 13.737 / 15.240 / 19.358
1/5/12/50

Better than yesterday.
I'm improving quickly with ZZ-CT, but it's finals crunch time, and I can't wait for more free time.
I can't wait to get good at this method.

Only like, 15-20 algs to refine.


----------



## Torch (Apr 29, 2016)

Learned a bunch of SQ-1 algs, got 3 seconds slower. #skillz


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 29, 2016)

Torch said:


> Learned a bunch of ... algs, got ... slower.



STORY OF MY LIFE AND CUBING CAREER

But really, nice Ray, are you going to be another contender for Sq-1 state record?


----------



## myung97 (Apr 29, 2016)

I literally only post megaminx lol.

PB average of 5: (45.85), (48.33), 47.60, 48.09, 47.64 = 47.78 

First pure sub-50


----------



## Torch (Apr 29, 2016)

4Chan said:


> STORY OF MY LIFE AND CUBING CAREER
> 
> But really, nice Ray, are you going to be another contender for Sq-1 state record?



Probably not. I've just been on an alg spree for a whole bunch of puzzles.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 29, 2016)

4Chan said:


> STORY OF MY LIFE AND CUBING CAREER
> 
> But really, nice Ray, are you going to be another contender for Sq-1 state record?


"contender for Sq-1 state record"
aka what I wish I was


----------



## RandomDude (Apr 29, 2016)

pb avg12 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
avg of 12: 9.44

Time List:
1. 9.79 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
2. 8.73 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, -2)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
3. 11.33 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
4. 8.03 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
5. 8.64 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0) 
6. 7.43 (-3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4) 
7. 9.29 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
8. (6.72) (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -2) 
9. (11.54) (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0) 
10. 10.79 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, -4) 
11. 9.88 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
12. 10.46 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-2, 4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)

solves 4-8 are a 8.04 avg5, which is also pb


----------



## Lid (Apr 29, 2016)

sub10 is nice RandomDude

I just got this one myself, lucky but wtf 
12. 9.79 (4, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0)
/1,-3/-3,-3/ || CS+CO+EO
Followed by JJ & adj/adj ...


----------



## asacuber (Apr 29, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Pyra PB single and ao100 (I think)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
> solves/total: 100/100
> ...



keyhole still?


----------



## Mieeetek4 (Apr 29, 2016)

My PB on 3x3 11.79
scramble:L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U' R F L R2 D' B' D F' U'
solve:
x//inspection
D U' R L U x' U' F x2'//CROSS
U2' L U L' U L U' L'//F2L1
U L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L//F2L2
U2' R U2 R' y U2' R U R'//F2L3
L' U L//F2L4
F' U' L' U L F//OLL
U//PLL SKIP
Not such a great solve until the last slot and LL where I got really lucky


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 29, 2016)

asacuber said:


> keyhole still?


Nope, only 1-flip  learned the last 2 cases a few weeks back


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-29
solves/total: 123/123

single
best: 7.712
worst: 15.097

mean of 3
current: 10.623 (σ = 0.83)
best: 9.304 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 5
current: 11.034 (σ = 0.75)
*best: 8.787 (σ = 0.20)PB!*

avg of 12
current: 11.096 (σ = 0.72)
best: 9.991 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 50
current: 10.906 (σ = 0.83)
best: 10.747 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 100
current: 10.928 (σ = 0.89)
best: 10.838 (σ = 0.91)

Average: 10.909 (σ = 0.90)
Mean: 10.970


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 9.374 L R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' U' B U B2 R U B' U' L2 B' 
2. 12.512 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B R D2 U B' L2 D2 U L2 
3. 11.074 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U F L R' D2 F U L D L B2 
4. 10.381 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L F D2 B' F2 D' U' R B2 D U 
5. 11.495 U B2 D' F U' R' F2 L B' L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F 
6. 9.872 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U' F' D L' U2 F2 D' U F2 L' B 
7. 10.057 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 F U' B L' D' R U' R' B 
8. 12.134 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R B U2 R2 B' D R' D2 L 
9. 10.328 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 D B' U L2 B' L2 B U2 
10. 10.184 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 U2 F L B F D B2 D B R U' 
11. 14.008 F' B' R' F' L2 U F2 B' D' R' B2 U2 L' B2 L2 U2 L B2 R2 B 
12. 9.704 F2 D2 F2 R D2 U2 L D2 L B2 L B F R' U L' R D L2 B F2 
13. 10.871 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R B2 L' B' R' U F L2 R' F2 L U R2 
14. 10.176 D' U' F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U F2 U L' U' F R B' D' L U2 B2 L' 
15. 9.721 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F R' U R' F2 U' L' D2 L2 F 
16. 12.008 F' R2 D' F2 L' B R' D L F D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 
17. 10.287 F' L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 B L B' R' F D U' R' D2 
18. 12.352 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L R' B2 R2 F L U' B' R F U F2 U F2 
19. 11.784 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' F' U' R B' L2 D' F' L' R B 
20. 14.001 D' B2 L' D B U' D R' D2 L' D2 F D2 F2 D2 F D2 B U2 F' U2 
21. 10.623 D B2 U L D2 B2 D F' R' U' B2 U2 D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B R2 
22. 8.951 F' R D' R2 L2 D' B U2 R F U2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B' R2 B L2 
23. 9.871 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D F R' B2 D L' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 
24. 12.936 B' F2 U B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' U2 R U' B' L R' D R' U 
25. 10.112 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D U L2 R B2 D F R' U' L F R' B 
26. 10.519 D2 L2 B F2 D2 F L2 R2 B2 F' U' F' R' D B2 F' R' F2 U B 
27. 10.080 B' D2 B' U2 B' L2 F D2 F' U2 L F2 R2 U' B F' D' L U2 B 
28. 10.328 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 B' D2 L U B' F2 D2 L' D2 R 
29. 12.665 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 L2 B U' F' D R' U' R2 B' D U' 
30. 10.313 L F2 L' B2 L' F2 R' F2 U L2 R' B' U2 L' F' L2 D' F2 
31. 9.247 B' D2 F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 B L2 B' R' U' F D2 R' U' L' B' U F2 
32. 12.289 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U F' U2 L F R U2 B2 F' D2 L2 
33. 11.095 B' D L2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' L' D' B F' L F L2 R' 
34. 10.400 F' L2 B R2 B D2 B2 D2 F R2 D F2 L' F D R D L' R2 U 
35. 10.984 L F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U R' B D' F' D U B2 D 
36. 9.895 F2 D' L D2 B U' L D' L2 U' D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R2 L2 
37. 10.207 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 L' B' U' F U2 L R2 F R' F' 
38. 10.664 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U' L2 B U R' D U2 L2 B2 R' 
39. 10.504 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L U' B' U B R2 B R D F' U' 
40. 8.569 B' U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D L2 D' F2 U' F' U' L R' B' L F' U 
41. 8.840 F2 D F2 D U2 B2 D U2 L2 R U B' R F2 U' L F R2 B 
42. 13.992 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 D' L R2 D B' L' F R' B2 U 
43. 7.712 R2 B D' F' U L' B' D R2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B R 
44. 8.952 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B U2 D' R2 B' L2 U L D B' R 
45. 11.313 R' B R' F B' U' R2 U' L' D2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 
46. 10.073 R2 F' L2 R2 B U2 B L2 U' B2 F' L' D B2 R2 F' D2 F2 
47. 10.896 R2 U' R2 D' R D2 B' D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 L 
48. 10.855 L' F2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 L U R B U R F' U L D' 
49. 15.097 L' U2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 F R2 F U2 F' L U2 R' D' F' D2 F2 D' 
50. 10.781 B U L' D2 L2 B U B L' D2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 B 
51. 12.473 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B' L U' R' B R U R2 D2 F' 
52. 13.512 F U2 L U' R2 F U' R' U' F U' R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 
53. 10.450 R2 D L2 D2 B' R2 F U' R' D2 R B2 R2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 U 
54. 11.592 D2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U F L' F' U2 R2 F' D2 
55. 11.329 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 F L U' R' F2 U' B' F' L' U' F' 
56. 11.368 R2 D2 L' U2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L' D B' F R' U2 R2 
57. 11.713 L' D2 R F' R2 D' F B2 D L D2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R 
58. 10.784 F U2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' R F U B2 L B' L' B F' U2 
59. 10.448 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F R2 D' R' D2 R' D L B U2 L D2 
60. 10.455 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 D' F U2 R D2 R2 F 
61. 11.053 R F U R D B L F B' U R2 D F2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F' 
62. 11.007 R' U' D R F U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 F' 
63. 10.167 D2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 F' L D2 L B' L' F U L' 
64. 12.576 F U B L2 D' F2 U L' B R B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 
65. 11.305 L2 B' D2 F L2 B F U2 L2 F2 D B F2 D' F' D2 R F2 D U' 
66. 9.471 R B' L F2 R F' L' B R2 D U2 F D2 F D2 B2 D2 B' R2 B 
67. 10.745 R2 L2 B L D R L B L2 U L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 
68. 10.265 U2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 U2 D' R B F2 R' B R2 U2 B' F' 
69. 11.352 L D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 F' 
70. 12.264 U' R' B2 L' F U' R2 B L U F2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L' 
71. 11.791 L' B L2 F' U2 D B2 L B' R B2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 B 
72. 10.407 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' L2 B' F L D U2 R F' D F2 
73. 11.705 B R' D2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 U' B' R' F D B2 F' R 
74. 10.886 D2 F2 L' R' B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D2 B L U2 F2 U L R' U2 F2 L 
75. 9.880 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 R' U' B2 D B D B' L2 R' F' 
76. 11.393 L2 B2 D F2 B2 D L2 F2 R' F' L2 F B2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F U2 R 
77. 12.431 D R' L' D2 F2 U' D2 B L U' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U R' 
78. 10.888 R2 B R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F L2 R' F D L R2 U' L B2 L2 U2 
79. 10.528  U' B D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 L' B' U L' U2 R' U L2 
80. 11.351 B' D R' B R F2 R B L B2 L' F2 R2 U2 R U2 D2 L' F 
81. 10.376 U2 F' D2 F R2 B D2 B2 F' U2 R2 L U' B' L2 D B' L R2 F' R 
82. 9.752 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R B' D F D B2 U F2 D' 
83. 9.703 D2 R' D2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R D2 L F D2 L2 R F D B D2 U L' 
84. 12.313 U B2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U R U2 B' R' F2 U R2 F' 
85. 11.037 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F' D' B' U L' U F2 D' U' R2 
86. 10.848 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B' U L B' F' L' U R B2 
87. 11.208 R' U' F L F' B' D F R' F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R' U2 B' 
88. 9.936 D' L2 F2 B' R D' L D' B2 D' U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 F' 
89. 11.360 L B L F2 R U' R F' D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 
90. 10.199 L B' R L' F' U L' D B2 L B2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U 
91. 11.455 L2 D F U2 B U L2 U L D B2 L U2 F2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' 
92. 10.072 R' L' F U R' B2 L' U D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 D' 
93. 9.672 B F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D R D L' R U2 L2 U R' F 
94. 9.625 B2 U L B' U' D' B L' F' R D2 F2 B2 R' L2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 
95. 14.047 L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D B D2 U' L R B' L U B L' 
96. 10.296 D' U2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F R' D R2 B' F L F' R2 B2 
97. 11.320 D L U2 L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 L U2 L D F R D F L' R2 
98. 12.472 F U2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' U L2 B' L F' U' L U2 R' U' 
99. 12.008 L D2 F' U D2 F' R2 L U R' F U2 B D2 F L2 B D2 F2 L2 
100. 10.375 B L2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B U' L F' D' F R2 B' R2 
101. 10.855 U' R' B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R U F D' U' L F' D' B U 
102. 9.968 F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U B R U F' D' B L' F D F' 
103. 10.912 B' R' U2 R B2 U' D' F' R L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 
104. 9.944 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F R F U' R F2 R2 F 
105. 9.039 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' L D2 U2 F' D' B' R' D 
106. 10.999 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F U R B' D2 U' L2 U' F U' 
107. 9.816 L2 D R U D F D2 R' U L B2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 D2 B' 
108. 10.176 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D B2 U L D' B2 R B' F' D B L B2 
109. 11.105 L B2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R F' U L' R2 D2 B' F2 
110. 14.216 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L' U2 F' U' F' L U2 B' L' U2 
111. 13.544 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U' R' B R2 D2 U R' U' B L' R' U' 
112. 12.904 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R F L2 F D2 L2 R B U' B F' 
113. 10.784 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D R2 L' U2 R D' F L F2 U L 
114. 10.272 D F U2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' L F U R F' 
115. 10.336 D2 B' L2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 L D F U2 L2 B U F' U 
116. 12.017 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 D' R2 U L U2 F' D R2 
117. 11.532 D U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B U' B2 F2 U F' R U L' D2 
118. 10.802 L2 B' U' B D2 L' U2 F L2 F L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B2 
119. 11.352 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 B L F R' U B' L2 D' B F' U2 
120. 12.115 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 F' L F L D' R2 D2 L' R' U2 
121. 11.577 R D2 L' F U' F U2 B U L2 F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L 
122. 10.120 U' R' L F' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' U' L B2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L D2 
123. 10.172 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F L' D' B U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2


In other news, my mini aosu broke, so I don't have a working 4x4 now


----------



## Torch (Apr 29, 2016)

5.58 pyra ao50 and 5.84 ao100! I'm unreasonably happy about this.


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 29, 2016)

8.92 ao 5 and 9.86 ao 12 on cam! Not too amazing, just happy I got a sub-9 average of 5 on camera.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 29, 2016)

Both the 31 and 35 should have been sub 30

Mean of 3: 34.35
1. 31.10 B u r' f2 L' F' f' R2 U' u B2 D' u2 B R u2 L2 r2 f2 r2 R2 D' L2 B' r2 u L' F B R2 U2 r2 u' U B r B2 L' r2 f' 
2. 35.00 F2 D r' U L2 u2 B f' u U2 R u' U' F2 U2 L R' D2 r2 R f' B2 L' B D u' R2 L U' D r U2 D' f' B' R' D f2 U f2 
3. 36.94 U' L' R' F' U u' f2 r2 R F2 R' L' r2 f' F' U' u2 f2 F2 R' F2 r' R' B r u' U2 L r' R U2 r2 L2 F2 r' f D' L r2 B'


----------



## biscuit (Apr 30, 2016)

Just beat my 2x2 A05 by like... 6 seconds. 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-29
avg of 5: 3.22

Time List:
1. 2.83 F U R2 F U F2 R U' R' 
2. 4.02 U' F' U2 F' R F' R F U' R' 
3. (5.73) R2 F U' R U' R2 F U R' 
4. (2.59) R U' R U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 
5. 2.82 F R' U' F R2 U' R U' R2 U2



Unfortunately the 2.59 was entered incorrectly, so I had to delete it and put it back in, so it's the wrong scramble.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 30, 2016)

59.76 megaminx single, not bad considering I haven't done a solve in 3 weeks


----------



## MehCubes (Apr 30, 2016)

FINALLY sub 25 ao12 after 6 months of cubing


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 30, 2016)

1:30.59 Mega PB single yay


----------



## Iggy (Apr 30, 2016)

8.95 official pyraminx average with a counting 16.94 lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 30, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 8.95 official pyraminx average with a counting 16.94 lol


Lol but nice 4x4 results though


----------



## Iggy (Apr 30, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol but nice 4x4 results though


Thanks! That was really epic


----------



## Cale S (Apr 30, 2016)

1:28.23 5x5 avg5 practicing at comp

1:30.80, 1:37.30, 1:27.21, 1:26.68, 1:26.03


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 30, 2016)

2 cube relay:
12.25 
1) B2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 L F U2 R U' R' F R' D F' 
2) F2 U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F R2 F' L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 B R2 U L'
PLL skip on the first. craziness.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 30, 2016)

oh ok

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-30
avg of 12: 10.46

Time List:
1. 10.79 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -5) 
2. 10.93 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0) 
3. 11.62 (1, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3) 
4. 9.09 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2) 
5. 11.47 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
6. 8.75 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2) 
7. (13.31) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
8. 10.58 (3, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -1) 
9. 11.86 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0) 
10. (8.19) (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
11. 9.11 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
12. 10.36 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/


----------



## thecuber3 (Apr 30, 2016)

I got a 17.88 ao5 for 3x3 at my first comp unfortunately, I got two plus 2s


----------



## Jbacboy (May 1, 2016)

Today's notable comp PBs: 
41.93 4x4 average
5.04 skewb average with 2.60 single
13.21 OH single 
33.42 squan average with 19.72 single


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2016)

what the actual squan
9.897 -3,-1/6,-3/0,-3/-2,-2/3,0/-3,-4/-3,-3/-5,0/4,0
welp my life is complete


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 1, 2016)

10.34 official average! Officially faster than PDF, and still like three seconds slower


----------



## DanpHan (May 1, 2016)

im good at life

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-1
avg of 5: 7.71

Time List:
1. 6.70 R F' U' R2 F2 L U F' D2 R' F2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 R D 
2. (6.49) B D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 L D2 U' B2 F' L' D2 F' L2 U2 
3. 7.18 U' R' L B' D' B L D F2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 
4. (11.48) U' B2 U L2 D B2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R' B' F' D F L F2 R B' U 
5. 9.24 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F R' D U' L2 B F' L' R2 B2


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 1, 2016)

Also got a sub-10 average of 5 in the same session might as well post lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-30
avg of 5: 9.63

Time List:
1. (8.19) (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
2. 9.11 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
3. 10.36 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
4. (13.94) (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, 3)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
5. 9.41 (-3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2016)

Wtf, looks like it's Iggy's best comp in a while. Congrats on sub10 aswell! 

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1498/competitors/3


----------



## Iggy (May 1, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wtf, looks like it's Iggy's best comp in a while. Congrats on sub10 aswell!
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1498/competitors/3


Thanks! Clock and pyra were quite disappointing though. Didn't even make it to the pyra finals  The clock DNF was a 7.04, overturned the last turn. The average would've been 7.94 :/

That clock single was just stupid lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 1, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Thanks! Clock and pyra were quite disappointing though. Didn't even make it to the pyra finals  The clock DNF was a 7.04, overturned the last turn. The average would've been 7.94 :/
> 
> That clock single was just stupid lol


GJ! I guess that still isn't too bad considering you said you wanted a sub 10 average

Also there could potentially have been a counting sub-1 at this comp (and Alexandre Carlier kind of wasted a counting 1.29)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2016)

Siamese Cube PB's:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-1
avg of 5: 28.026

Time List:
1. 27.768 U2 R2 r2 U2 r' U' r2 R' U' R2 U r2 R' U' R2 U R' r2 U R' r' U' r' U2 R2 z2 R' U r' U R' U2 r R' U R U' r U2 R' r2 U2 r U R U2 r2 U r U' R 
2. 26.680 R U R2 U' r2 R U2 r U R' U' r' R2 U2 R' r U R2 U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 z2 r' U' R2 U' r2 U r U' R' U' r2 U2 r2 U' r2 R2 U r U' r2 U2 r2 U R r' 
3. 29.629 U2 r' R2 U2 R U R2 U r U2 r R U' R' U2 R2 U2 r' R2 U2 R U r R' U z2 U R2 r' U' R U' R2 r' U r U r' U' r' U2 R r' U' R2 U r U2 r' U r' 
4. (30.913) U r2 U' R2 r U R U R U R' U r2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' r2 R' U2 r' R' z2 R' r' U' R2 r2 U' R' U R' U2 r' U R U' r R2 U R2 U2 r' U2 R' U2 R2 U 
5. (21.610) U r2 U R2 U r' R' U R2 U' r2 U2 r' R' U' R2 U2 r R2 U' R' U2 R2 U r z2 R U' R2 r2 U' R2 U r2 R' U r R2 U2 r' R2 U2 R' r' U r2 R U' r' U' r'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 1, 2016)

7.583 ao 50 with the yuexiao. I'm about 90% sure it's my main now.


----------



## Cale S (May 1, 2016)

official pb's

10.10 3x3 single, not even sub-10 pls
48.02 4x4 avg with 44.38 single, could've been better but not bad
1:26.06 5x5 single, only good solve of average
23.91 OH single, really good for me, part of 35.67 fail average but I don't care
2:11.49 megaminx avg with 2:01.61 single, average is overall pb just like my other official mega average was
10.83 clock average yay, first solve of the comp was a DNF lol


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2016)

WHAT ANOTHER ONE
(9.39) 3,2/0,6/0,3/1,-5/-3,-4/0,-3/0,-3/-3,-1/-5,-4

0,4/3,0/-1,-2/0,-3/ (slash - > scallop/kite)
-5,6/ (don't ask)
6,3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-2,0/ (1/1 EO)
-3,-1/0,3/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/ (adj/opp CP)
-5,-3/3,0/-1,-1/4,-5/-4,3 (adj/adj EP + swap layers)


----------



## Bindedsa (May 1, 2016)

5.037 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' U2 B' D2 L' D U2 L' B U2
x'
U r2 U' R' U' r' D
R U R' U2 R U R'
y R' U' R2 U R'
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
U' L' U R U' L U R'

5.146 L2 U2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 R D L' B D R U2 L' F2 U2 L2
y2 R' L2 D' R2 u'
R U' R'
L' U L2 U' L'
U R' U R r' F r
y R U R'
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R

PB mo3 5.037, 7.835, 6.297 = 6.386


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2016)

oh yeah and 8.81 3x3 PB single first sub9 js


----------



## Torch (May 1, 2016)

2x2 PBs:
1.31 single lol (scramble was U F2 R U2 R2 U' F R U )
2.73 ao5
3.04 ao12
3.52 ao50
3.74 ao100


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 1, 2016)

I just finished my first 2x2 ao1000.

It's crap. I can definitely do better than this.

number of times: 996/1000
best time: 1.46
best mo3: 3.68 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 3.93 (σ = 0.23)
best avg12: 4.56 (σ = 0.83)
best avg50: 5.13 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 5.30 (σ = 1.09)
best avg1000: 5.95 (σ = 1.57)



Spoiler



5.16, 10.15, 4.78, 4.07, 9.99, 5.75+, 4.47, 5.67, 5.68, 3.99, 6.39, 6.07, 5.94, 11.19, 6.35, 6.61, 5.05, 7.39, 4.98, 4.09, 6.94, 4.68, 7.06, 12.57, 4.22, 4.96, 5.01, 4.76, 10.70, 3.83, 6.57, 9.81, 3.75, 4.27, 4.85, 5.02, 6.91, 7.33, 5.87, 4.65, 5.81, 5.37, 2.85, 6.60, 8.29, 4.41, 6.09, 7.95, 5.16, 2.82, 4.86, 7.18, 4.93, 3.61, 5.28, 7.50, 5.79, 6.95, 6.38, 6.32, 6.97, 3.88, 5.38, 10.48+, 5.28, 5.48, 4.35, 4.72, 4.16, 6.83, 14.72+, 5.94, 3.86, 5.80, 4.74, 4.22, 10.80, 3.96, 4.64, 13.07, 5.05, 4.22, 6.56, 4.67, 4.75, 5.02, 4.69, 6.67, 6.39, 3.77, 7.54, 7.04, 3.78, 6.17, 8.47, 9.86+, 4.82, 5.02, 3.20, 4.30, 5.82, 6.94, 8.37, 5.37, 4.99, 3.84, 4.42, 4.12, 7.90, 4.30, 8.11, 4.28, 5.69, 5.02, 6.89, 6.92, 6.77, 7.12, 7.75, 6.59, 4.45, 5.92, 7.42, 9.14, 9.32+, 15.50, 6.47, 6.54, 4.71, 8.53, 7.15, DNF(10.10), 5.66, 5.18, 4.93, 7.03, 6.30, 5.07, 5.57, 8.59, 8.50, 5.85, 4.18, 5.58, 5.35, 5.38, 9.03, 5.45, 4.26, 5.26, 15.74, 5.80, 6.47, 7.23, 5.39, 11.96, 6.12, 14.25, 8.01, 5.66, 8.73, 4.72, 7.69, 5.50, 6.03, 5.80, 5.53, 6.27, 9.06, 4.58, 5.80, 4.30, 5.49, 6.60, 4.93, 3.44, 6.69, 5.18, 6.09, 8.42, 4.83, 5.31, 4.16, 6.47, 5.32, 7.02, 5.44, 7.07, 5.25, 5.02, 4.22, 4.52, 18.76, 4.10, 4.18, 5.87, 5.07, 4.25, 4.99, 8.26, 5.74, 5.74, 6.82+, 9.16, 13.42+, 4.72, 5.47, 3.39, 4.54, 5.03, 4.47, 3.35, 6.22, 7.63, 5.63, 4.24, 9.50+, 6.34, 4.46, 7.28, 4.68, 4.73, 5.05, 8.32, 5.57, 15.77, 7.49, 3.86, 7.95, 7.06, 6.53, 6.28, 9.79, 3.82, 4.94, 5.60, 9.81, 7.14, 7.64, 6.25, 5.01, 7.51, 2.55, 6.44, 4.96, 10.39, 6.41, 4.82, 7.78, 4.78, 3.89, 5.28, 5.49, 5.76, 5.30, 13.05, 5.95, 5.14, 4.97, 5.07, 3.83, 6.72, 3.97, 10.56, 5.36, 5.54, 7.52, 4.94, 11.60, 7.04, 6.75, 5.10, 4.53, 5.07, 6.42, 4.58, 4.77, 5.88, 4.81, 7.34+, 6.28, 4.46, 9.26, 4.57, 3.90, 4.83, 4.52, 3.67, 4.14, 6.17, 8.20, 4.77, 6.02, 5.09, 4.07, 5.30, 5.20, 4.16, 3.70, 5.26, 5.71, 5.00, 6.08, 5.28, 2.29, 5.86, 8.57, 7.86, 6.63, 9.95, 5.68, 4.97, 5.35, 4.84, 7.65, 3.71, 4.81, 4.94, 5.94, 3.50, 4.29, 6.11, 4.16, 6.35, 5.16, 6.26, 6.97, 7.99, 5.17, 5.52, 4.22, 4.95, 4.60, 5.65, 4.76, 4.45, 4.84, 7.32, 4.67, 5.48, 5.64, 4.26, 5.30, 4.67, 5.68, 4.97, 3.87, 5.39, 3.44, 7.39, 4.54, 15.48, 3.21, 4.76, 4.62, 7.49, 5.29+, 11.39, 3.59, 4.98, 6.47+, 5.45, 4.88, 3.46, 4.15, 4.22, 5.88, 6.78, 5.44, 5.45, 3.66, 8.75, 4.64, 6.02, 4.35, 4.03, 4.95, 5.37, 5.30, 5.43, 9.88, 4.63, 5.79, 5.50, 3.73, 6.63, 5.58, 6.09, 5.17, 4.73, 6.71, 5.05, 4.92, 4.51, 5.44, 4.87, 4.13, 5.91, 6.00, 4.30, 4.78, 7.02, 7.07, 3.95, 3.98, 5.77, 8.46, 7.60, 8.88, 5.49, 5.82, 9.02+, 7.06, 5.30, 3.87, 5.18, 11.23, 3.57, 7.87, 7.52+, 6.16, 4.86, 4.62, 4.65, 13.54, 4.47, 3.88, 11.69, 4.78, 4.90, 3.74, 6.75, 5.61, 4.58, 4.89, 3.90, 5.08, 4.56, 10.56, 7.73, 7.37, 9.33, 6.19, 7.73, 4.33, 3.87, 5.60, 9.29, 5.48, 7.96, 4.43, 5.77, 6.06, 5.58, 5.87+, 4.30, 7.34, 6.06, 6.33, 5.01, 10.59, 6.59, 6.42, 4.93, 3.14, 4.65, 4.53, 7.74, 5.32, 5.67, 5.32, 5.73, 7.17, 6.15, 7.07, 4.74, 6.78, 5.72, 3.82, 5.56, 9.09, 4.38, 4.58, 5.57, 3.27, 4.56, 4.53, 5.75, 8.34, 7.82, 6.11, 5.24, 4.39, 10.12, 4.07, 5.80, 4.83, 5.86, 5.68, 5.89, 8.02, 6.68, 5.24, 5.79, 6.81+, 4.82, 5.04, 8.96, 6.19, 5.38+, 7.35, 9.90, 10.27, 3.70, 4.71, 6.74, 5.09, 4.91, 9.82, 4.46, 7.64, 5.90, 9.97, 3.15, 5.87, 6.06, 5.26, 4.30, 4.45, 5.34, 8.41, 6.84, 6.99, 5.65, 12.51+, 6.71, 5.15, 5.31, 3.69, 5.83, 10.82+, 4.92, 4.05, 5.27, 6.66, 5.71, 3.58, 6.75, 6.14, 3.77, 6.58, 5.42, 6.46, 4.55, 3.98, 3.74, 6.44, 5.81, 6.19, 6.32, 4.69, 10.63, 5.45, 6.66, 5.88, 4.00, 6.78, 8.56, 4.16, 7.00, 8.13, 3.61, 7.22, 15.05, 4.56, 10.62, 3.19, 6.26, 6.46, 4.80, 7.36, 6.21, 5.79, 5.09, 5.07, 3.38, 6.08, 4.28, 5.31, 3.58, 9.89, 6.15, 5.55, 6.06, DNF(3.70), 6.41, 4.22, 6.32, 7.38, 12.80, 3.26, 1.89, 6.48, 4.52, 19.56, 5.63, 4.82, 6.29, 4.84, 6.23, 6.05, 4.45, 5.62, 7.78, 4.18, 4.55, 6.24, 6.36, 7.39, 15.62, 5.40, 5.02, 11.90, 10.67, 4.13, 4.19, 6.05, 2.52, 5.16, 5.62, 5.50+, 8.25, 6.04, 21.42, 6.72, 7.91, 3.73, 5.28, 8.29, 9.39, 4.49, 5.64, 3.57, 5.34, 6.05, 3.75, 8.59, 5.15, 5.07, 8.43, 4.28, 10.55, 4.33, 3.85, 3.52, 4.96, 5.88, 5.73, 6.18, 3.54, 4.35, 3.77, 4.36, 5.17, 3.98, 5.40, 5.96, 4.67, 8.00, 5.93, 7.34, 5.47, 4.36, 4.36, 5.89, 8.93, 5.91, 5.22, 5.19, 3.77, 3.80, 4.70, 5.80, 3.13, 8.52+, 5.73, 6.41, 5.70, 5.13, 4.49, 5.35, 5.68, 7.40, 5.40, 10.06, 11.20, 7.09, 5.21, 5.86, 6.27, 4.52, 7.35, 6.01, 4.06, 4.94, 5.48, 5.82, 4.44, 5.04, 4.72, 4.82, 4.68, 5.51, 5.12, 10.79+, 6.27, 5.94+, 10.30, 3.92, 6.04, 12.02, 4.64, 4.11, 6.31, 5.79, 4.31, 5.12, 4.95, 3.46, 5.53, 4.63, 5.71, 11.76+, 6.20, 4.31, 6.75, 4.38, 6.78, 8.68, 4.32, 5.86, 4.61, 7.10, 3.67, 8.57+, 6.99, 3.81, 5.71, 5.46, 6.00, 3.71, 4.27, 13.50, 8.80, 3.79, 4.50, 5.52, 4.60, 8.48, 6.82, 9.05, 7.45, DNF(5.47), 3.45, 9.20, 6.65, 6.30, 4.78, 10.24, 4.78, 8.02, 6.11, 8.94, 8.47, 4.89, 5.04, 5.11, 4.91, DNF(3.51), 7.78, 5.32, 6.03, 5.38, 5.08, 7.24, 3.86, 6.96, 5.84, 5.42, 7.23, 5.76, 6.58, 3.87, 5.44, 5.88, 7.65, 5.87, 1.46, 4.76, 13.75, 6.67, 4.79, 6.90, 4.64, 5.32, 5.61, 5.64, 5.31, 6.45, 6.34, 4.85, 5.31, 12.92+, 9.95, 6.05, 5.31, 5.07, 11.42, 8.99, 7.33, 6.65, 6.13, 5.46, 25.86, 7.54, 9.28, 6.51, 5.62, 5.08, 6.36+, 4.93, 8.53, 8.18+, 8.07, 7.44, 4.85, 5.33, 9.86, 5.98, 6.70, 6.74, 7.49, 5.54, 9.34, 6.88, 6.66, 6.09, 4.99, 6.30, 5.35, 8.71, 5.84, 4.97, 5.58, 5.88, 4.58, 4.03, 22.67, 5.12, 5.57, 2.39, 14.42+, 6.98, 3.52, 7.56, 4.71, 11.99, 6.06, 6.35, 4.86, 13.64, 6.06, 4.71, 5.28, 5.21, 5.30, 2.54, 6.60, 3.64, 6.17, 5.64, 8.24, 4.47, 7.05, 10.84, 4.33, 5.48, 4.48, 5.43, 6.59, 9.75, 9.12, 7.70, 4.14, 6.75, 8.10, 21.59, 4.75, 15.01, 6.52, 4.76, 3.45, 5.65, 6.91, 4.55, 9.44, 6.70, 5.65, 9.17, 5.81, 7.89, 5.85, 6.25, 4.12, 6.27, 5.41, 10.54, 12.37, 5.87, 5.31, 4.19, 3.04, 3.81, 6.22, 3.79, 5.37, 5.10, 5.98, 10.96, 4.35, 2.94, 9.44, 5.08, 3.98, 6.02, 1.98, 10.14, 5.59, 10.28+, 3.74, 10.50, 5.04, 4.39, 4.83, 5.51, 17.29, 4.93, 11.79, 3.72, 4.57, 6.28, 4.93, 7.65, 9.58, 3.90, 4.81, 4.55, 5.92, 3.87, 6.01, 4.97, 5.79, 5.49, 6.37, 4.43, 5.08, 6.21, 6.60, 4.98, 5.54, 4.17, 6.33, 4.47, 4.09, 11.41, 4.30, 6.41, 7.74, 4.58, 5.31, 7.93, 15.72, 7.87, 6.61, 4.77, 6.28, 5.78, 9.65, 4.87, 5.12, 5.04, 10.73, 4.30, 6.14, 3.72, 5.96, 5.55, 4.34, 4.68, 5.12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2016)

More Siamese Cube PB's:
26.46 ao5
27.38 ao12


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 1, 2016)

More OH PBs: 22.48 Ao5; 23.53 Ao12!


----------



## nalralz (May 1, 2016)

3x3 pbs a day after the competition! The average of 5 was 11.66 which was the first 5 solves

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-1
avg of 12: 12.14

Time List:
1. 11.75 L2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' U' B2 L D B' F2 L2 U' R F' 
2. 12.85 D2 B2 L D2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' F U' R' F2 R2 B L F U2 
3. 11.51 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L2 F L R2 D' R2 F R F' L2 F 
4. (10.99) D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 B L U' L' F D' F2 D' R' B 
5. 11.71 D' F L2 D R U' F' U2 R' B' D2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R' 
6. 12.32 F D F L' U B D2 R' D' F2 R U2 L U2 R F2 R2 L D2 B2 
7. (14.08) B L2 F U' D B2 L U' D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R F2 R B2 D 
8. 12.81 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F' D' L' U L' B' L2 R' B D 
9. 12.36 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B R' B' R' D U R' U' F' D' 
10. 10.99 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' B D' U2 L B2 L' B L' U' R 
11. 13.10 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 L U' L' R' D2 U2 B' L D U' 
12. 12.00 U' F L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L' U B D2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2


----------



## 2180161 (May 1, 2016)

nalralz said:


> 3x3 pbs a day after the competition! The average of 5 was 11.66 which was the first 5 solves
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-1
> avg of 12: 12.14
> ...


Nice job seventeen


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 2, 2016)

My luckiest solve ever + TPS PB!!!!!!!!!!!!

8.35 U2 F' U D' F D2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R D2 F2 R D2 L B

Cross: y z2 L F' D R' L2 D
F2L 1: y' U L' U L
F2L 2: y U' L' U L
F2L 3: U R U R'
F2L 4: y R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

54 moves
8.35 seconds
6.46 turns per second beating PB by 0.02


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2016)

2:01.928 6x6 single, had the 2 wing swap 'parity' and PLL parity fml


----------



## Cale S (May 2, 2016)

wtf

Average of 5: 9.47
1. (7.76) F2 U' R' F L' D' F' U2 R F D2 F' U2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
2. (10.67) R2 F R2 F D2 F L2 B' U2 B' L2 R' F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 L' F L2 
3. 8.75 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R U B' U' F2 U2 R' F2 U B 
4. 10.50 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L' U' F' R2 F2 D' U2 B F U2 
5. 9.15 B2 D F2 U R2 D' U R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B' U2 L' D' B2 D R2 

Average of 12: 10.46
1. 9.67 D2 F D2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 D2 L D U2 F' U2 F L D' L2 
2. (7.76) F2 U' R' F L' D' F' U2 R F D2 F' U2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
3. 10.67 R2 F R2 F D2 F L2 B' U2 B' L2 R' F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 L' F L2 
4. 8.75 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R U B' U' F2 U2 R' F2 U B 
5. 10.50 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L' U' F' R2 F2 D' U2 B F U2 
6. 9.15 B2 D F2 U R2 D' U R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B' U2 L' D' B2 D R2 
7. 10.90 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L B' R F U' B' D U R2 
8. 11.17 U2 L' B2 L D2 B2 L' F2 R B2 L2 F' L' F D' L' R D L' D U 
9. 12.68 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R B2 U2 F D' R F2 D' R2 U' 
10. 11.52 F' U' L' F' D F2 D B D R D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U D F2 L2 
11. (14.78) B' R2 U' F L' B' U2 F L' B2 D F2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 
12. 9.61 B2 R U2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L D B R2 D B2 D' R' 

and 11.10 avg25


----------



## RhysC (May 2, 2016)

Qiyi squan = yay

16.54 ao5 and a 17.79 ao12


----------



## Jbacboy (May 2, 2016)

Car ride PB (Got this yesterday)
Scramble: F2 L D2 U2 L2 R' F2 R U2 R D R2 B' U R2 B' D2 L B R'
Inspection // x2
xcross // R U L F2 R' D F' D (8/8)
F2L1 // L U2 L' U' R' U R (7/15)
F2L2 // L' U' L U2 L' U L2 (7/22)
F2L3 // U L' U' L U L' (6/28)
OLL // U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (10/38)
PLL // R U R' F' R U R' F R2 U' R' U (12/50)

50 moves in 7.15 seconds = 6.99 TPS (not even 7)
That was a lot of L moves


----------



## biscuit (May 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> WHAT ANOTHER ONE
> (9.39) 3,2/0,6/0,3/1,-5/-3,-4/0,-3/0,-3/-3,-1/-5,-4
> 
> 0,4/3,0/-1,-2/0,-3/ (slash - > scallop/kite)
> ...



A wild level 9.39 Squan Single appeared!


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 2, 2016)

8.66 PB average of 5, and 9.90 PB average of 50


----------



## Torch (May 2, 2016)

7x7 PBs:
4:35 single
4:59 mo3
4:59 ao5
5:07 ao12
5:18 ao50


----------



## YouCubing (May 2, 2016)

learnt the polish sledge for Skewb! ^-^ it's really fun and I can finally sub1 sledges -.-


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 2, 2016)

36.95 4x4 Ao5!

1. (45.82) B' R2 Fw2 R' U B2 F2 L2 Uw2 D R D' Fw Uw' U Fw2 U' D Uw' L' B' L F' R2 Uw' Fw' B2 Rw B' Uw F R L U' F' Fw B' R' L Fw2 
2. 37.19 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 Fw' F2 D2 Uw' B D' L' Fw' R2 U2 B F' Fw L2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 F' L2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' L2 R2 D2 R2 Rw L' B' Rw' L F U' 
3. 36.83 B Rw2 U' B' D F2 B D' Rw' L2 Fw B' Rw Uw B' Uw' Fw U2 Rw L Uw2 Rw L' Fw' D F D' R D L' Rw2 B' R Uw' Fw2 F R2 Uw2 B2 L2 
4. 36.83 Fw D F' R U B Uw2 Fw' U' D' F2 Rw B' R F' Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw' F' Rw' B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R' Fw' Uw' R F' Rw2 U F2 Uw' B L2 B Uw' Fw' Uw2 
5. (34.38) L Rw' B2 Fw' Rw2 B' D2 Rw' U' B' R B' D' Rw B' Rw' B' Rw Uw' R2 L2 D Rw' Fw' Uw B' U2 F L' U' R' Uw2 Fw D' F' D' Uw R Uw R


----------



## 2180161 (May 3, 2016)

nalralz said:


> I CAN FINALLY SAY I AVERAGE SUB 15 GLOBALLY!!!


not officially though...


----------



## DanpHan (May 3, 2016)

on a bad qiyi sail w/ the pride of hawaii color scheme



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-3
avg of 12: 8.51

Time List:
1. 9.37 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L' R' F' L D2 U 
2. 8.59 D2 L' F2 U R B2 R F' L U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 R2 
3. 8.25 D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R B F2 D L' U R U' F L2 R 
4. 8.32 U D2 B F' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 R' F R2 U L D2 B2 D 
5. 7.97 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B F2 L D B' R' D' B' R2 F 
6. (6.46) B2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' D B D2 L D U2 L2 B U' B 
7. 9.49 U' R' F2 L D R' D' R2 D' B D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' 
8. (10.01) L2 U' B D' R2 B' D R2 L' B U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F 
9. 8.09 U L U' R2 U F2 D' B' R' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 
10. 8.69 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 L U2 F R2 F2 D U R' F L B' 
11. 8.95 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' F L U R2 B' F2 U 
12. 7.33 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 D L D2 U R U2 F' U2 R2 D U



solves 2-6 are an 8.18 avg5


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 3, 2016)

Smashed it (the first solve was DP) 

*Ao5:* 36.06

Time List:
1. 36.79 R D' B' L' U2 D Rw U' Rw' B' D' F Uw Fw2 L2 U2 R B' Uw Rw Fw Rw2 Uw D2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 U' Rw' R' L D' F R' Fw Uw2 F2 B
2. (38.52) B' R Rw F R' F2 B' D U2 Rw' D' Uw Rw' Fw' L' D' Fw2 D' Fw L Rw2 D' U Rw' U F' D2 R Uw2 D U' L' R2 F2 Uw2 F' U D2 Fw2 D'
3. 36.39 D' B' Uw2 R Fw2 Rw D' F2 U' D' L Rw' U' Rw2 L Uw2 R2 F Fw' L Uw Fw' D U' L2 B R B2 Rw2 B2 Fw Rw2 U R2 Rw' U2 Rw' R' L F'
4. 34.98 Rw' Fw' F2 R' U' Rw' F2 R2 F B Rw F2 Fw2 R' Rw' Uw2 F2 L2 Uw2 L2 U2 B' D U2 Rw Fw' U' Rw' B D Fw2 Uw B' Fw F2 L2 Fw' B D B2
5. (33.42) R' Fw B' F2 Rw L' F' B2 U2 Rw F R F Fw2 R' Rw2 D2 L Fw' D Uw2 F Rw' B2 D' Uw2 B' U B Uw Rw Fw D Fw2 Rw F' Fw' B2 Rw' B


----------



## Berd (May 3, 2016)

42.51 Kilominx single!


----------



## OLLiver (May 3, 2016)

2nd best solve ever. 7.03 ZBLL again lolz. This helps with motivation to finish it a lot

E: finally finished U properly this time. Any U 1lll IS NOW MINE TO SOLVE. won't be forgetting it this time


----------



## ottozing (May 3, 2016)

PB avg50/100 by around .05/.1 respectively 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 98/100
best time: 6.000
worst time: 11.862

current mo3: 7.957 (σ = 0.15)
best mo3: 6.981 (σ = 0.41)

current avg5: 8.220 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 7.109 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 8.367 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 7.511 (σ = 0.83)

current avg50: 8.178 (σ = 0.82)
best avg50: 7.946 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 8.066 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 8.066 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 8.066 (σ = 0.82)
session mean: 8.069


----------



## Torch (May 4, 2016)

WHAT ON EARTH 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-3
avg of 5: 2.26

Time List:
1. 2.09 F' U2 F' U2 R F2 U2 R U2
2. (1.69) U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2
3. (4.67) U' F2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U
4. 1.70 R' F U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' U'
5. 2.99 R2 F' U' R2 F R F U2 R


----------



## YouCubing (May 4, 2016)

Torch said:


> WHAT ON EARTH
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-3
> avg of 5: 2.26
> ...


I tried to reconstruct because I have a lot of time on my hands. I think I got everything right except the 4. gj! I need to practice 2x2 more lol

edit: forgot to mention that the links are in the quote


----------



## Cale S (May 4, 2016)

12.69 single with LL skip lolfail, VLS was R U' R' U' M' U R U' r'
U F' U2 L2 D R F' B L B R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2


YouCubing said:


> I tried to reconstruct because I have a lot of time on my hands. I think I got everything right except the 4. gj! I need to practice 2x2 more lol
> 
> edit: forgot to mention that the links are in the quote



the last one has a 2 move layer so that's probably what he did


----------



## Torch (May 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I tried to reconstruct because I have a lot of time on my hands. I think I got everything right except the 4. gj! I need to practice 2x2 more lol
> 
> edit: forgot to mention that the links are in the quote



1. y z U' R' U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' U'
Same layer canceled into a different CLL. 1-looked including AUF.
2. Yup. I don't actually know TCLL, by the way. 
3. x y' F' R2 U R2
U' F R F' U R U' R U R' U R' U
brb switching to your CLL
4. Bingo.
5. z U2 L 
U' R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R'
Didn't 1-look though I probably could have.


----------



## YouCubing (May 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> the last one has a 2 move layer so that's probably what he did


lol I didn't see that, I'm hopeless


Torch said:


> brb switching to your CLL


yeah I don't actually know that one, but I thought you might so I looked it up on algdb


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 4, 2016)

3.72 ao12
4.45 ao50

Skewb PBs.


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2016)

I uploaded 6 comp videos in one night, PB


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2016)

Officially sub-5.5 on 2x2.

5.49 ao1000

number of times: 994/1000
best time: 2.38
worst time: 21.94
best mo3: 3.35 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 3.54 (σ = 0.19)
best avg12: 4.22 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 4.98 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 5.17 (σ = 1.04)
best avg1000: 5.49 (σ = 1.30)

Random statistics: This average contained


Spoiler



11 2-second solves
116 3-second solves
303 4-second solves
254 5-second solves
155 6-second solves
58 7-second solves
103 8+ second solves (I suspect cutting down on these will be a major part of continued improvement)



Times


Spoiler



4.01, (14.41), 6.89, 8.07, 7.59, 6.84, 5.79, 3.79, 7.90, 8.32, 5.31, 6.95, (14.27), 5.93, 9.34, 6.18, 6.52, 5.59, 4.14, 5.50, 5.61, 6.35, 4.73, 4.59, 4.21, (9.94), 6.35, 7.22, 4.57, 6.10, 4.54, 4.58, (14.91), 4.38, 6.70, 4.52, 4.90, 5.99, 6.50, 7.54, 5.21, 4.45, 5.21, 4.09, 4.10, 5.62, 5.48, 4.37, 6.21, 6.46, 4.66, 5.57, 4.15, 5.47, 5.78, 5.51, 3.94, 7.62+, 4.03, (13.17), 7.13, 3.95, 8.63, 5.82+, 4.55, 4.62, (DNF(4.87)), 3.72, 5.78, 5.60, 3.80, 4.85, 4.65, 7.79, 8.92, 4.04, 6.44, 4.62, 6.96+, 5.38, 5.07, 6.74, (12.97+), 4.24, 5.07, 4.06, 5.88, 6.47, 6.16, 3.78, 4.92, 4.42, 5.32, 4.52, 8.07, 4.40, (21.94), 4.72, 3.83, (11.97), 4.94, 8.38, 4.15, (3.35), 6.78, 6.11, 5.26, 6.34, 4.40, 4.97, 5.91, 7.11, 4.92, (10.74), 5.37, 4.65, 8.58, 5.90, 7.06, (3.44), 4.86, 6.70+, 5.38, 3.66, 5.31, 4.71, (2.67), 6.07, 4.61, 5.65, 5.13, (3.50), 6.37, 6.55, 5.35, (10.67), 6.90, 5.22, 9.03, 3.77, (2.57), 5.10, (16.08), 5.83, 5.79, 5.14, 7.82, 7.10, 7.11, 4.17, 5.18, 5.26, 9.25, 6.47, 3.74, 5.55, 5.17, 6.07, 5.18, 6.61+, 5.50, 5.09, 5.48, 4.25, 6.20, 4.73, 5.25, 5.24, 7.66+, 5.36, 5.42, 5.71, 5.16, (13.14), 4.76, 6.12, 5.59, 5.33, 5.48, 5.23, 6.51, 9.18, 3.78, 4.23, 7.72, 6.56, 3.67, 4.10, 4.94, (3.39), 8.80, 5.55, 6.22, 6.35, 5.46, 7.64, 5.37, 5.38, 6.32, 8.89, 6.04, 6.14, (14.53), 4.78, 5.28, 4.23, 4.11, (3.16), 4.18, 4.20, 4.58, 7.91, 4.99, 5.50, 5.00, 5.64, 4.95, 6.29, 5.60, 6.66, 4.19, 5.86, 6.18, 3.59, 4.89, 6.43, 5.55, 3.79, 5.76, 5.31, 4.44, 4.60, 7.55, 4.09, 5.12, 5.15, 4.19, 4.93, 9.13, 6.29, 3.78, 7.71+, 4.73, 7.57+, 6.40, 4.69, 4.24, 6.86, 4.28, 5.28, 8.69, 4.26, 5.83, 4.17, 6.82, 5.15, 7.46, (3.42), 3.90, 4.50, 3.64, 3.57, 6.07, 7.39, 4.90, 4.75, 5.15, 3.97, 5.00, 3.80, 6.46, 6.26, 4.51, (3.34), 4.94, 4.38, 9.40, 7.11, 4.98, 6.59+, 4.84, 5.94, 4.40, 7.30, 4.86, 4.83, 4.08, 6.81, 4.86, 4.15, 4.97, 5.63, 4.97, 6.22, 4.57, (10.64), 4.89, 6.40, 6.10, 4.84, 6.57, 5.65, 4.47, 4.18, (10.91), 7.66, 5.65, 6.48, 4.73, (3.48), (11.15), 3.82, 4.95, 7.63, 4.60, 5.80, 7.13, 5.78, 8.76, 4.16, 9.24, 4.47, 5.42, 5.18, 4.41, 4.58, 6.48, (10.01), 4.28, 3.91, 4.37, 5.37, 7.76, 4.87, 4.79, 5.46, 8.06, 5.15, 4.66, 5.93, 6.35, (10.06), 6.00, 5.06, 5.74, (2.38), 3.82, 4.08, 5.05, 5.02, 4.35, 4.30, 4.04, 4.33, 5.34, 4.34, 6.05, 5.30, 4.52, 4.78, 7.28, 6.16, 6.74, (11.82+), (3.31), 5.08, 7.83, (3.18), 5.76, 4.10, 7.06, 5.14, 3.72, 4.50, 5.50, 9.06+, 6.83, 4.42, 6.10, 4.74, 3.91, 8.43, 4.67, (3.49), 7.84+, 4.88, 4.72, 3.90, 5.62, 7.64, 5.04, 3.74, 7.27, 4.06, 4.54, (3.08), (14.17), 5.53, (3.25), 8.24+, 4.03, 4.73, 4.63, (10.76), 6.90, 7.96+, 4.46, 7.57, 4.92, 4.91, 4.02, 5.27, 4.60, 4.22, 4.47, 3.82, 4.08, 4.77, 4.27, 4.63, 4.24, 6.41, 5.07, 4.95, 5.54, 5.59, 4.93, 7.81, 3.67, 3.84, 9.43, 9.18, 4.79, 5.46, 4.70, (3.31), (12.91), 6.31, 4.27, 6.03, (3.49), 6.39, 5.85, 3.87, 5.72, 5.44, 5.02, 4.99, 9.04, (2.72), 4.38, 4.60, 8.73, 5.72, (2.80), 9.14, 4.62, 3.70, 6.79, (10.13), 5.15, 6.11, 5.81, 4.59, 6.05, 6.61, 5.54+, 4.83, 5.71, 6.11, 4.98, 4.58, 5.27, 8.08, 5.63, 5.10, 7.90+, 5.57, 6.92, (9.73), 5.01, 7.77, 6.22, 4.74, 5.23, 6.82, 4.44, 4.85, 4.38, 3.94, 5.67, (3.31), 4.88, 4.87, 4.61, 9.12, 5.86, 4.25, 4.37, (13.05), 6.16, 8.53, 6.45, 6.19, 5.01, 5.37, 4.82, 8.41, 4.47, 4.78, (3.10), 7.02, 4.64, 5.59, 4.67, (11.88), 5.37, 4.35, 4.61, 6.47, 4.39, 9.08, (12.29), 5.16, 6.01, (3.38), 6.78, 3.54, 6.50, (17.11), 4.04, 4.87, (10.49), 5.41, 4.90, 5.68, (3.33), 4.40, 7.38, 3.90, (10.80), 4.38, 5.68, 3.66, 4.74, (3.09), 6.05, 5.65+, 6.37, 5.04, 5.63, 5.09, 7.86, (3.12), 5.83, 5.08, 4.88, 3.99, 9.65, (12.05), 4.06, 5.50, 5.26, 7.56, 6.86, 4.59, 3.97, 6.48, 4.74, (3.23), 4.83, 4.85, 4.80, 4.71, 5.07, 5.31, 6.14, (11.21), 3.80, 4.15, 6.44, 6.58, 3.70, 5.12, 5.35, 4.41, (3.51), 4.20, 5.04, 5.54, 6.11, 6.52, (DNF(5.47)), 6.16, 4.10, 5.71, 5.21, (2.89), 5.17, 5.17, 7.12, 5.48, 9.68, 4.97, 5.86, 4.86, 6.78+, 6.99, 3.77, 5.86, 6.25, 3.71, 6.10, 4.87, 5.42, 4.34, 5.54, 5.81, 6.19, 6.47, 5.84, 4.58, 3.83, 4.91, 5.43, 4.82, 6.14, 5.61, 5.08, 4.47, (14.70), 5.08, 6.48, 4.19, 5.59, 4.37, 6.04, 4.71, 6.29, 5.25, 3.90, 4.25, 4.40, 5.68, 5.11, 5.16, 3.74, 4.02, (3.18), (3.51), (3.37), 8.80+, 4.60, 4.19, 5.57+, 6.01, 3.98, (2.81), 8.52, 5.36, 5.62, 4.70, 5.82+, 7.85, 7.38, 5.47, (2.77), 4.18, 4.24, 9.64, 7.37, 6.16, 6.60, 6.11, 6.31, 5.27, 3.53, 4.75, 6.08, 6.55+, 4.57, 4.51, 5.83, 4.79, 4.93, 6.97, 4.53, 4.74, 4.24, 3.89, 6.84, 3.82, 5.03, 7.04+, 6.12, 5.88, 6.50, 7.07, 5.22, 4.32, 6.47, 4.11, 4.90, 3.71, 4.64, 7.93, 4.91, 4.87, 5.09, 3.76, 5.83, 4.34, 4.98, 6.80, 6.34, 3.65, (3.47), 6.74, 4.25, 7.35, 4.31, 5.43, 4.75, 4.03, 6.81, 5.01, 4.41, 4.52, 4.64, 5.84, 3.92, 5.37, 5.80, 6.28, 5.75, 5.35, 5.06, 4.55, 3.82, 4.40, 7.20, 6.43, 4.53, 5.08, 4.91, 4.87, 4.89, 5.01, 3.62, 3.77, 4.36, 5.17, 8.53, 4.78, 3.66, 6.62, 5.05, 5.64, 6.68, 6.00, 7.55, 6.60, 4.14, 5.80, 5.00, 4.62, 5.34, 6.49, 5.47, 4.89, 5.65, 4.80, 6.85, 4.10, (2.73), 4.66, 4.95, (3.31), 5.92, 7.16, 5.26, 5.90, (DNF(6.51)), 5.97, 6.64, 6.24, (3.39), 5.37, 4.23, 5.24, 5.66, 4.40, 4.13, 4.51, 4.24, 4.28, 4.05, 7.19+, 8.07, 4.89, 6.65, 3.62, 4.73, 4.95, 6.36, 8.19, (3.50), 6.40, 5.88, 4.97, 5.84, 4.24, 8.01, 5.80, (3.46), (12.94), 5.42, 5.53, 4.76, 6.18, 4.24, 4.35, 8.43, 5.01, 6.00, 4.16, 6.19, (9.97), 5.52, (14.55), 3.94, 4.22, 8.29, 4.82, 4.28, 6.66, (DNF(5.20)), 4.24, 3.85, 5.65, 4.76, 5.80, (9.89), 4.35, 4.26, 9.07, 8.33, (2.70), 5.94, 3.89, 3.97, 5.31, 5.85, 3.97, 5.53, 4.74, 4.43, 4.47, 3.92, 6.56, 4.58, 3.77, 4.41, 7.56, 4.42, (12.87), 4.44, 4.50, 8.30, 4.48, 6.46, 5.68, 8.47, 5.71, 4.46, 4.89, 5.27, 3.84, 5.59, (3.00), 9.10, 5.06, 4.81, 5.46, 5.48, 6.23, 5.18, 4.21, 5.70, 8.42, 5.52, 5.34, 6.81, 3.94, 5.70, 5.09, 4.10, 5.06, 4.70, (3.37), 4.92, 3.71, 5.05, 6.73, 4.83, 6.16, 5.93, 3.51, (DNF(6.36)), 4.46, 6.46, (3.46), 5.71, 5.40, 4.83, 6.89, 4.86, 5.36, 4.73, 4.38, 5.25, 3.75, 5.98, 5.15, 4.51, (3.40), 6.16, 9.39, (11.40), 7.83+, 5.82, 3.98, 3.80, 5.83, (DNF(4.82)), (10.22), 7.29, 4.51, 4.27, 4.55, (12.53), 5.82, 6.50, 5.88, 5.27, 4.58, (3.14), 5.42, 4.30, 4.12, 4.64, 4.13, 5.70, 5.53, (9.96), 5.18, 4.15, 5.07, 3.79, 8.70, 8.68+, 7.60, 6.89, 5.42, 4.33, 6.12, 4.19, 6.49, 5.30, 4.82, 6.23, 5.32, 4.98, 5.18, 4.55, 4.95, (3.25), 3.63, 6.50, 6.49, (12.80), (2.55), 5.33, 5.51, 5.69, 4.12, (16.10), 3.54, 6.05, (3.44), (3.05), 4.73, 6.85, 5.35, 3.76, 8.59+, 4.04, 6.65, 3.93, 4.87


----------



## FailCuber (May 5, 2016)

Finally.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-5
avg of 12: 9.94

Time List:
1. 8.42 R2 D' R2 L2 D' L B U R2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L U
2. 9.71 U2 B D2 L' D F R' L U' L F2 U2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D'
3. 8.99 L' U2 B U2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U F2 L' F' D B' L2 D' R2
4. 9.73 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F D L2 R' U2 F U L B2
5. (11.93) U2 F2 D2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F' D L' D2 B R2 U' F' L F D2
6. (8.41) B' L B' L D2 L F R L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R'
7. 11.39 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' U' R2 U2 B D U F' R' F L' D B L'
8. 9.63 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 L B2 R U2 B2 L' D' L B' L2 F L2 R' D' F
9. 10.44 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 R' F' D' B2 R2 F U' R D2 R'
10. 10.66 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 D' F R' B' D L U' B' R
11. 10.03 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 B L' R2 F2 D U R F U2 L2
12. 10.35 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U R2 U2 B2 R D U


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 5, 2016)

PB ao50 and ao100 on my new YueXiao 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-5
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.57
worst: 18.18

mean of 3
current: 11.99 (σ = 1.33)
best: 9.64 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 5
current: 11.61 (σ = 0.76)
best: 10.00 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 12
current: 11.64 (σ = 1.03)
best: 10.69 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 50
current: 11.64 (σ = 1.29)
best: 11.17 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 100
current: 11.44 (σ = 1.29)
best: 11.44 (σ = 1.29)

Average: 11.44 (σ = 1.29)
Mean: 11.54



Spoiler: Time List



1. 8.57 B L F U' L F L' B R D U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F2
2. 10.36 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 B' L' U2 F2 R2 D R U R B
3. 12.33 U2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B' D' F' U' B' R F2 D F' D2 R'
4. 12.11 L' U F L2 U2 R' D' B' F2 R F2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 L' B2 D2
5. 11.09 R' D2 F L2 U' B' D2 B L U F2 U F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D
6. 9.34 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B2 U B' R' F' L' B2 D' F' L R2
7. 12.71 U' R2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B U2 R' B2 F R' F D2 R' D
8. 13.95 L D2 B D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B L2 D' L2 F' U' B R D2 B2
9. 10.58 U2 B2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 R' D L F U R' B' D2 F' D'
10. 9.91 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L U' R2 U2 B L D U' R'
11. 13.57 F' L2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U B R2 D' L' B F' D2 L2 D'
12. 10.45 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B D L2 D F R U' R2 D' R
13. 13.24 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D F' L' F D2 F D2 U' B' F R'
14. 11.88 U' F2 D R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L B' U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 F' R
15. 9.60 R D2 L' F2 L2 R F2 L' U2 R' U2 B R' B2 F' L U R F R'
16. 13.81 L2 B D2 U2 B' F' R2 F' L2 U2 F L B' L' B' R' B U F' R' B
17. 10.65 L2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R D2 F' U' B2 L' B R2 D2 L'
18. 10.02 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 L' D' B2 F' R B2 R B2 F2 D2
19. 10.79 R D' L2 D B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' B' D2 L' U' L' R' B D'
20. 10.08 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R' B2 L2 U F2 U B2 F L U'
21. 12.17 B2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R2 B D2 F' R D R2 F U L2 B'
22. 9.40 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B U B L F2 L' D2 B' F'
23. 12.49 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 L R D L2 B F' L' D L2 F
24. 11.81 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R D B F' L B2 U F D2 U
25. 12.90 L U R2 D' U2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' L' D' R D F2 D' F' D R2
26. 9.96 L B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D' L B' U2 L' B F' D L2
27. 10.35 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' F' U R' D B' R D2
28. 11.66 R2 D L' U' L' U' B' U B2 L' B' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F D2 B R2 U2
29. 9.71 L2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B U2 L R' U' L2 F' D' F'
30. 9.26 D' L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 F L R D L2 U2 B2 F
31. 9.93 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F' U2 L2 D F2 L D' F' L'
32. 11.39 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' R D R2 F' D2 F2 D B U' R2
33. 13.78 U2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 F U2 F R' B2 D F D' L' B D U' B'
34. 10.87 F' U L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 R2 L D2 B U L B2 F2 R F2
35. 10.21 U2 F R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B U' R2 D' L' U2 B D' L' F' D'
36. 10.38 B2 R2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' U F2 L' D' U2 F L R F' R2
37. 12.43 U2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 R U' F L D' B R2 F2 D' R2
38. 10.84 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 R' U' L R' F2 D F' L2 R' F2
39. 11.61 R' L2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 L' U B R F U L' R U
40. 9.52 D2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U' F' D' B2 L D2 R B L2 B2
41. 11.94 L' U' F D' L2 U2 R U L D U2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 B'
42. 11.14 D' B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U L' F U2 B2 U' L'
43. 13.09 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R D' L' B' D U L2 F' D L2
44. 13.80 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B' L F' R2 B L2 R' U' B' R
45. 15.37 L F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D' U' L' F D' L F2 R B R F
46. 10.27 L U2 L' F' L2 U L' D R' U2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2
47. 10.66 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 U' L' D2 B L R2 U L' D B'
48. 12.51 D2 U2 R D2 L F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' D' R' F R' D2 U R B2 U'
49. 10.21 D' R2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D' B' F' L U' L U2
50. 9.71 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' R D' L2 F' L R B R' B2 D
51. 12.13 L D' F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U L' R2 B R U' B' L F' R2
52. 15.64 L' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R B F L U2 R' B'
53. 13.50 R2 U2 L' F R' D L B L F' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2
54. 11.04 U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 B D B' L D' F L D' R
55. 10.31 F' R F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 F' U L U' B' F2 R D B'
56. 9.96 D' R U2 D2 B' U L U2 D' R' F2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 R L F2 L
57. 11.52 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' F L R' U R U2 F2 U' B' L2
58. 9.12 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' U' L2 D' R F2 L U L F' D'
59. 12.72 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D U2 R2 F' L' D' R U2 R' B' R' B
60. 10.32 D2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F U' B F' D' R' D L' R' D
61. 10.83 D2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 D F L2 D' R' U' F' D' B2 L
62. 9.68 R B2 L2 D2 L2 B U L D' B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F U2
63. 12.98 F2 R' F' D' B R' U F' U' L U2 F2 L2 F2 U D R2 U' L2 U R2
64. 10.04 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R B R2 D L F R F
65. 13.04 F' D B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 R' F' L U2 F U' L F' L2
66. 13.19 D U2 L2 B D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R U' L B' F L D R U'
67. 14.66 D2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 R' F2 R U2 F D F' U L2 B2 D2 F' D
68. 10.00 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 D R2 U F2 L2 R D L2
69. 11.03 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 F R' B L2 F L' D U' B' R
70. 12.50 D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B' F R2 L' B' F2 L' R D' B' R2 F2 R'
71. 11.27 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B R' B L U2 R2 U' B' U2 L
72. 12.28 F' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 L F2 R B' R2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 B' D'
73. 9.92 R2 D U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' R U2 B U R2 B' U L' R2 D2
74. 18.18 D2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L R2 B' L' F2 R' F' D' B' F D R'
75. 14.54 B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 L' D' R' U' F' R' F2 U L' D
76. 12.18 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 R' B2 U2 L2 B' L' U B' U R'
77. 10.84 F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 F R U B2 R B' U2 B2 L' D2
78. 10.59 R' B' R D2 F' U2 D' B U' F2 U D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L
79. 11.17 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B' D R F U' R' B U2 B'
80. 12.92 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L' B' U' L U F R2 U2 L U'
81. 12.72 R' B L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' D F R2 U R B' F R' F2 U2
82. 12.41 F L2 F D2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 F' L' F' D L2 F R2
83. 9.91 L2 D2 L B D F' D2 R' D2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U F
84. 13.05 L' B2 R' B' U' D F2 R' F L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D B
85. 10.16 F2 D L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U L2 R' F2 L2 B' U' B2 D R
86. 10.13 F R' U' D2 F2 R F' D' L R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2
87. 10.86 U2 D B' D' B' D2 F U' R' L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 F2
88. 10.95 D' F2 U F2 U L2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R F' R' D F' D2 B' R' D2 F'
89. 9.82 U2 L B2 L' R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' U R U' L F' D2 F2 D' L F'
90. 11.20 U2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 D L2 D' L' D' U' F D2 L'
91. 10.64 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U R' B2 D' L' B2 L D' U
92. 13.02 B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F' R' U B D' L2 R' B R2 F2
93. 11.46 F L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 D' L' R' B' D' F2 D2 L2 U2
94. 11.60 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 R2 D B U' F' R' U2 R' F' R F2 D2
95. 14.91+ D B2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 F' R' U2 R F D2 F D B R'
96. 12.31 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 R' B D2 U' R' D B U F'
97. 10.19 L2 B D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 R F' L' D' B' L F2 D U2
98. 13.42 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' U2 L' U2 B' D2 B R' U B
99. 10.80 L' D2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 U F' U' B2 R' D L' B' F2 U'
100. 11.72 B' U' R2 L F' U' R D' B R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L



All on cam, should I upload?


----------



## KevinG (May 5, 2016)

Wat finally 
First sub 5 and even fullstep!
4.93 

R' F2 R2 F D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 F L2 R B' D2 B' R' D U2 L

z2
R' U' F R' L2 U2 L' U' L U L' // xCross + F2L-2
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L-3+4
F R U R' U' F'
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

41/4.93= 8.31 TPS


----------



## Torch (May 5, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-5
avg of 5: 1:34.83

Time List:
1. 1:38.59 D R L' Bw2 Rw F' Fw Lw2 U2 Rw' Uw U' L' R Dw2 Fw' Bw Uw' F' Rw' Lw2 Dw' U Bw U2 D2 Rw' Lw' R2 Dw' Fw' D2 R2 Dw Uw' Lw Uw2 Dw2 F L F' Fw' B2 Dw2 B' U' L U' D2 L' Dw Rw2 D' Bw' Rw2 D R' L Lw' Bw'
2. 1:32.10 Uw B' Lw2 D2 R Fw' U2 Bw Uw' Dw2 F2 U2 Lw' Fw2 R2 Dw' Uw B' R2 D Uw' B' D Fw' Bw Uw' D Bw Lw2 R2 F2 D L' Rw2 R2 Uw' R2 Fw B2 Uw' B' R2 Lw' L U2 Bw2 R2 F' Lw2 Bw L B L D' U' Dw Lw B L Dw2
3. 1:33.79 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Bw D R2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U' F Lw' Dw Uw' F' Fw B2 D2 Rw' Bw Lw L Fw U D' B2 Fw' Rw D' L Dw Bw Fw' D' U2 Lw' F' R Dw2 Rw R' Fw2 R' D2 Bw2 L2 D' U2 Lw2 Fw U2 Fw2 Lw'
4. (1:28.09) Rw2 U2 D2 R' L Lw2 Fw' D' F2 R' Rw' D Lw B2 Fw2 L' D' U2 R' Uw' R' D' Dw2 F' R' U F Bw' D' Uw' R2 U D2 Lw' L Rw' F2 L2 F' Fw Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw' Lw Bw2 R Dw' Bw2 R U' B L Dw Rw' U Fw' U Lw' L2
5. (1:43.36) B D2 Fw R2 Rw2 Dw Uw' D2 L2 F2 Dw' R' U2 Uw' F L' Dw2 L F D2 Dw2 Rw2 D' Rw D B2 F' L' U2 Bw2 Dw2 R2 Lw2 Rw' L2 U' L2 F' Lw2 Dw Fw L' D Rw' D2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 L F2 Bw2 Rw' F2 L Rw' Lw' R' U2 D2 Fw2

First sub 1:30 single and sub-1:35 ao5!


----------



## Jbacboy (May 5, 2016)

Average of 12: 3.62
1. 3.82 R' B' U' L' R L' B U'
2. 4.62 B R B U R' B R B R'
3. 1.98 R' U B L' U L' R' U'
4. 3.04 R L' U' B L' R L B' L'
5. 4.03 R' L R B' U L' U' R' U'
6. 3.14 R B' L U' B U B' L U
7. 3.88 R' B' R' B R' L' U' R L'
8. 3.75 U' R' L' U R B R' B
9. 3.38 B L B U L' R U' B'
10. 4.54 U' L U B L' U' R' L
11. (5.33) L B R' L' U L U L
12. (1.86) R' B U L' R B U L

Counting sub-2 yay. Also 4.38 ao 100 wat


----------



## scottishcuber (May 6, 2016)

4.73 3x3 pb single ... first sub5

forced OLL skip + Aperm


----------



## OLLiver (May 6, 2016)

ZBLL training avg of 1000. Getting better slowly by slowly. I think fixing some cases has helped remove some bad times
U is finished forever, trying to finish T this month
stats
number of times: 1000/1000
best time: 0.048
worst time: 2:14.964

current avg5: 3.611 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 2.200 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 4.613 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 2.562 (σ = 0.70)

current avg100: 4.331 (σ = 2.16)
best avg100: 3.762 (σ = 1.34)

current avg1000: 4.313 (σ = 1.93)
best avg1000: 4.313 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 4.313 (σ = 1.93)
session mean: 5.120

don't open unless you like long spoilers


Spoiler



Average of 1000: 4.313
1. 3.568 
2. 4.560 
3. (19.771) 
4. 4.576 
5. (13.409) 
6. 7.881 
7. 3.360 
8. 7.376 
9. 4.520 
10. 4.376 
11. 1.936 
12. (18.040) 
13. 3.137 
14. 2.361 
15. 3.424 
16. 4.000 
17. 2.992 
18. 9.210 
19. (0.049) 
20. 5.321 
21. 8.992 
22. 4.897 
23. 1.905 
24. 3.104 
25. 2.744 
26. (18.345) 
27. 2.928 
28. 3.248 
29. 4.737 
30. 1.840 
31. 3.144 
32. 4.264 
33. (23.481) 
34. 2.633 
35. 3.760 
36. 6.914 
37. 3.857 
38. 2.960 
39. 2.785 
40. 2.705 
41. 6.593 
42. 8.554 
43. 8.650 
44. (15.593) 
45. 2.552 
46. (1.713) 
47. 4.978 
48. 2.744 
49. 8.808 
50. 12.080 
51. 3.144 
52. 2.792 
53. 2.480 
54. 2.800 
55. 8.785 
56. 2.888 
57. 3.425 
58. (1.657) 
59. 2.841 
60. 6.744 
61. 2.841 
62. 6.393 
63. 3.446 
64. (17.392) 
65. 3.040 
66. 3.865 
67. (1.521) 
68. 2.832 
69. 2.600 
70. 4.031 
71. 3.529 
72. 2.736 
73. 5.506 
74. 2.760 
75. 1.808 
76. 4.701 
77. 6.246 
78. 7.602 
79. 2.536 
80. 6.639 
81. 5.882 
82. 4.734 
83. 5.849 
84. 7.183 
85. (14.960) 
86. 4.521 
87. (15.626) 
88. 5.965 
89. 4.787 
90. 3.024 
91. 4.769 
92. 3.567 
93. 3.617 
94. 5.872 
95. 3.574 
96. 2.776 
97. 5.766 
98. 3.016 
99. 5.025 
100. 4.977 
101. 1.817 
102. 1.865 
103. 3.000 
104. 4.684 
105. 2.801 
106. 4.968 
107. 4.202 
108. 3.640 
109. (12.510) 
110. 3.017 
111. 3.425 
112. 9.293 
113. 4.398 
114. 8.372 
115. 5.052 
116. 4.172 
117. 4.778 
118. 4.053 
119. 2.792 
120. 3.529 
121. (21.469) 
122. 1.992 
123. 3.816 
124. 4.793 
125. 5.652 
126. 4.839 
127. 3.647 
128. 3.951 
129. 2.184 
130. (1.296) 
131. 3.677 
132. (12.918) 
133. 4.267 
134. 4.079 
135. 6.508 
136. 4.547 
137. 5.153 
138. 3.392 
139. 2.569 
140. 2.720 
141. (15.092) 
142. 3.336 
143. 5.616 
144. 4.924 
145. (1.353) 
146. 3.824 
147. 5.904 
148. 4.808 
149. 6.625 
150. (14.336) 
151. 6.857 
152. 3.664 
153. 3.248 
154. (1.776) 
155. 5.384 
156. 2.792 
157. 3.232 
158. (33.697) 
159. 6.032 
160. 2.184 
161. (20.889) 
162. 3.560 
163. 2.369 
164. 1.832 
165. 10.224 
166. 4.057 
167. 3.328 
168. 2.153 
169. 2.808 
170. 3.040 
171. 5.192 
172. 2.617 
173. 8.432 
174. 3.744 
175. 2.800 
176. 5.544 
177. 3.928 
178. 7.929 
179. 2.529 
180. 5.801 
181. 2.640 
182. 2.080 
183. 3.185 
184. 5.512 
185. 3.232 
186. 2.025 
187. 3.000 
188. (1.256) 
189. 3.608 
190. 3.832 
191. (16.425) 
192. 4.384 
193. 4.576 
194. 3.401 
195. 2.816 
196. 7.200 
197. 4.593 
198. 6.009 
199. 4.000 
200. 7.904 
201. 6.697 
202. 3.008 
203. (18.576) 
204. 4.120 
205. 2.880 
206. 5.857 
207. 1.816 
208. 9.745 
209. 7.761 
210. 5.408 
211. 3.336 
212. 6.200 
213. 7.112 
214. 4.761 
215. 4.120 
216. (1.024) 
217. 3.961 
218. 3.928 
219. 3.256 
220. 2.480 
221. 2.201 
222. 6.296 
223. 6.816 
224. (0.048) 
225. 2.120 
226. 4.505 
227. 3.104 
228. 5.833 
229. 1.825 
230. 3.001 
231. 3.616 
232. 2.912 
233. 2.385 
234. 12.336 
235. 2.816 
236. 3.200 
237. 4.904 
238. 4.240 
239. 3.248 
240. 5.768 
241. 4.200 
242. 3.673 
243. 3.608 
244. 9.001 
245. 3.010 
246. 5.849 
247. 2.832 
248. (0.216) 
249. 2.624 
250. 1.880 
251. 2.624 
252. 3.216 
253. 4.040 
254. 3.152 
255. 1.832 
256. 2.712 
257. 3.048 
258. 4.240 
259. 3.784 
260. 7.377 
261. 4.328 
262. 3.057 
263. 3.985 
264. 3.080 
265. 2.768 
266. 4.433 
267. 8.913 
268. 3.040 
269. 5.528 
270. 6.425 
271. 4.913 
272. 6.888 
273. 7.072 
274. 3.785 
275. (12.448) 
276. 3.688 
277. 2.816 
278. 3.024 
279. 2.728 
280. 3.009 
281. 2.169 
282. 7.896 
283. 5.545 
284. 3.888 
285. 2.074 
286. 1.872 
287. 3.200 
288. 6.048 
289. 2.289 
290. 3.880 
291. 2.488 
292. 6.849 
293. 9.496 
294. (0.496) 
295. 2.912 
296. 2.080 
297. (1.665) 
298. 3.032 
299. 4.048 
300. 3.048 
301. (33.809) 
302. 3.897 
303. 2.089 
304. 5.968 
305. 5.616 
306. 3.881 
307. 2.881 
308. 5.192 
309. (23.129) 
310. 3.952 
311. 2.768 
312. 2.696 
313. 3.449 
314. 12.328 
315. 2.856 
316. 3.040 
317. 4.384 
318. 2.280 
319. (1.776) 
320. 5.529 
321. 3.856 
322. 4.480 
323. 2.608 
324. 5.049 
325. 6.137 
326. 8.352 
327. 3.688 
328. 8.848 
329. 4.464 
330. 3.616 
331. (13.008) 
332. 3.201 
333. 3.752 
334. (29.529) 
335. 3.592 
336. 4.888 
337. 4.320 
338. 7.240 
339. 3.368 
340. 5.649 
341. 3.672 
342. 3.320 
343. (1.249) 
344. 3.552 
345. 3.600 
346. 3.584 
347. (26.201) 
348. 2.936 
349. 2.952 
350. 3.304 
351. 4.208 
352. 3.664 
353. 5.728 
354. 2.456 
355. 2.984 
356. 7.208 
357. 2.728 
358. 4.376 
359. 3.496 
360. 9.449 
361. 5.040 
362. 2.992 
363. 3.136 
364. 3.401 
365. 6.576 
366. 3.112 
367. 2.288 
368. 3.328 
369. (14.392) 
370. 3.648 
371. 3.920 
372. 3.848 
373. 3.136 
374. 4.520 
375. 4.713 
376. 3.552 
377. 2.840 
378. 3.400 
379. 4.489 
380. 2.328 
381. 2.312 
382. 3.081 
383. 3.728 
384. 3.920 
385. 3.233 
386. 10.568 
387. 8.120 
388. 3.137 
389. 3.784 
390. 4.184 
391. 2.968 
392. 7.512 
393. 12.336 
394. 4.640 
395. 11.025 
396. 7.320 
397. (15.136) 
398. 2.257 
399. 2.176 
400. 3.264 
401. (1.568) 
402. (17.345) 
403. 2.936 
404. 2.512 
405. 3.328 
406. 2.272 
407. 1.848 
408. 3.144 
409. 3.136 
410. (1.616) 
411. (1.360) 
412. 3.560 
413. 7.600 
414. 3.520 
415. 4.112 
416. (1.696) 
417. 4.865 
418. 3.152 
419. 3.440 
420. 2.736 
421. 3.264 
422. 4.625 
423. 9.048 
424. 3.040 
425. 4.249 
426. 3.648 
427. 4.512  
428. 5.136 
429. (26.041) 
430. 2.082 
431. 3.241 
432. 3.728 
433. 2.864 
434. 4.768 
435. 2.616 
436. 3.720 
437. (1.800) 
438. 3.361 
439. 3.784 
440. 4.929 
441. 4.464 
442. 2.832 
443. 6.616 
444. 3.377 
445. 3.392 
446. 3.536 
447. (29.417) 
448. 2.400 
449. 4.153 
450. 4.680 
451. 3.704 
452. 2.928 
453. 3.233 
454. 4.864 
455. 3.464 
456. 4.472 
457. 2.920 
458. 4.032 
459. 2.720 
460. 2.513 
461. 4.585 
462. 3.136 
463. 4.072 
464. 5.264 
465. 2.456 
466. 2.225 
467. 3.040 
468. 2.288 
469. 2.632 
470. 2.584 
471. (15.481) 
472. 4.272 
473. (1.664) 
474. 3.632 
475. 4.656 
476. 2.816 
477. 5.833 
478. 2.856 
479. 4.408 
480. (1.536) 
481. 2.537 
482. 3.041 
483. 3.056 
484. 8.128 
485. 4.321 
486. (33.745) 
487. 5.616 
488. 7.104 
489. 5.825 
490. 8.248 
491. 4.680 
492. 2.841 
493. 12.050 
494. 3.200 
495. 3.176 
496. 7.665 
497. 2.168 
498. 12.168 
499. 4.576 
500. 4.888 
501. 3.680 
502. 4.008 
503. 4.488 
504. 3.160 
505. 2.496 
506. 4.296 
507. 3.536 
508. 8.457 
509. (1.329) 
510. 3.408 
511. 2.856 
512. 5.504 
513. 4.577 
514. 2.264 
515. 6.608 
516. 4.600 
517. 3.872 
518. 3.456 
519. 2.496 
520. (0.057) 
521. 4.992 
522. 3.096 
523. 2.969 
524. 4.257 
525. 7.072 
526. 7.177 
527. 4.473 
528. 4.352 
529. 3.216 
530. 4.512 
531. 3.800 
532. 3.224 
533. 4.952 
534. 7.017 
535. 3.040 
536. 2.568 
537. 3.792 
538. 4.120 
539. (28.544) 
540. 3.745 
541. 2.881 
542. 3.664 
543. 3.128 
544. 7.656 
545. 1.953 
546. 3.176 
547. 1.912 
548. 5.424 
549. 3.225 
550. 4.833 
551. 5.880 
552. (19.281) 
553. 3.904 
554. 4.632 
555. 8.056 
556. 3.928 
557. 3.232 
558. 2.552 
559. 3.561 
560. 7.416 
561. 5.464 
562. 5.464 
563. 5.528 
564. 3.952 
565. 4.104 
566. 4.048 
567. 3.200 
568. 2.832 
569. 4.345 
570. 10.688 
571. 3.968 
572. 10.969 
573. 9.352 
574. 4.464 
575. 3.592 
576. 4.112 
577. 2.472 
578. 3.776 
579. 3.568 
580. 4.400 
581. (12.881) 
582. 6.552 
583. 5.872 
584. 4.681 
585. 4.632 
586. 2.792 
587. 2.889 
588. 4.088 
589. 3.624 
590. 6.569 
591. 3.688 
592. 3.480 
593. 3.640 
594. 2.329 
595. 3.688 
596. 2.328 
597. 6.208 
598. 6.056 
599. 2.960 
600. 4.288 
601. 5.000 
602. 2.585 
603. 3.824 
604. 11.336 
605. 7.264 
606. 5.401 
607. 3.528 
608. 3.328 
609. (18.409) 
610. 3.313 
611. 3.584 
612. 3.248 
613. 4.880 
614. 2.888 
615. 3.816 
616. 2.976 
617. 4.017 
618. (18.136) 
619. 2.745 
620. 4.761 
621. 2.976 
622. 3.568 
623. 4.368 
624. 6.113 
625. 6.737 
626. (1.464) 
627. 2.272 
628. 3.928 
629. 4.529 
630. 8.384 
631. 3.760 
632. 3.416 
633. (1.641) 
634. 6.360 
635. 4.376 
636. 3.464 
637. 4.305 
638. 2.504 
639. 4.096 
640. 3.432 
641. 5.481 
642. 5.048 
643. 3.944 
644. 3.928 
645. 4.376 
646. (1.760) 
647. 4.641 
648. 9.904 
649. 4.480 
650. (1.552) 
651. 2.648 
652. 5.072 
653. 4.720 
654. 4.169 
655. 4.872 
656. 9.249 
657. 4.944 
658. 5.441 
659. 5.313 
660. 2.985 
661. 5.064 
662. 4.241 
663. (1.593) 
664. 4.856 
665. 3.616 
666. 3.880 
667. 7.265 
668. 8.760 
669. 3.153 
670. 10.168 
671. 2.888 
672. 3.657 
673. 8.401 
674. 3.745 
675. 4.936 
676. 3.200 
677. 2.928 
678. 2.048 
679. 10.864 
680. 4.184 
681. 6.344 
682. 4.024 
683. 5.120 
684. 3.312 
685. 4.696 
686. (1.753) 
687. 4.728 
688. 3.505 
689. 5.040 
690. 2.192 
691. 6.832 
692. 10.553 
693. 5.144 
694. 3.688 
695. 1.896 
696. 2.361 
697. 2.200 
698. 2.696 
699. 2.953 
700. 3.408 
701. 3.736 
702. 3.040 
703. 3.720 
704. 3.568 
705. (1.496) 
706. (23.056) 
707. 2.641 
708. 2.792 
709. 5.480 
710. 2.976 
711. 4.912 
712. 2.593 
713. 2.936 
714. 5.777 
715. 3.328 
716. (1.545) 
717. (16.352) 
718. 3.272 
719. 3.240 
720. (0.905) 
721. 4.289 
722. 2.920 
723. 3.211 
724. 5.264 
725. 3.376 
726. 2.913 
727. 7.096 
728. 3.106 
729. 6.225 
730. 4.657 
731. 3.728 
732. 5.656 
733. 8.241 
734. 5.432 
735. 3.792 
736. 2.024 
737. 2.953 
738. (32.496) 
739. 5.561 
740. 6.528 
741. 4.888 
742. (1.752) 
743. 9.384 
744. 4.928 
745. 3.768 
746. 7.713 
747. 6.744 
748. 3.632 
749. 2.536 
750. 2.936 
751. 4.896 
752. 3.480 
753. 4.721 
754. 3.712 
755. 3.112 
756. 2.584 
757. 7.689 
758. 3.032 
759. 5.568 
760. 6.017 
761. 4.328 
762. 1.976 
763. 5.256 
764. 2.601 
765. 3.264 
766. 7.456 
767. 10.937 
768. 3.096 
769. 2.680 
770. 5.984 
771. 2.433 
772. 3.096 
773. (13.833) 
774. 4.752 
775. 5.808 
776. 3.632 
777. 3.577 
778. 3.896 
779. 4.992 
780. 2.416 
781. 3.952 
782. 4.504 
783. 3.472 
784. (1.552) 
785. 3.272 
786. 5.952 
787. 3.480 
788. 3.664 
789. 4.448 
790. (1.193) 
791. 3.033 
792. 6.888 
793. 2.232 
794. 4.616 
795. 1.809 
796. 3.688 
797. 2.304 
798. 3.032 
799. 2.584 
800. 4.808 
801. (1.561) 
802. 2.712 
803. 2.432 
804. 3.161 
805. (1.728) 
806. 3.816 
807. (14.080) 
808. 6.513 
809. 3.424 
810. 3.384 
811. 8.344 
812. 3.895 
813. 3.152 
814. 4.480 
815. 9.993 
816. 3.024 
817. 2.432 
818. 3.624 
819. 2.928 
820. 6.048 
821. 3.080 
822. 5.840 
823. 4.280 
824. (1.001) 
825. 2.681 
826. 4.017 
827. 4.519 
828. 5.384 
829. 2.704 
830. 3.024 
831. 2.976 
832. (31.097) 
833. 3.016 
834. 3.961 
835. (1.768) 
836. (27.265) 
837. 3.792 
838. 3.288 
839. 4.352 
840. 4.376 
841. 6.832 
842. 4.920 
843. 4.424 
844. 2.720 
845. 4.920 
846. 2.632 
847. 4.016 
848. 3.520 
849. (1.576) 
850. 5.793 
851. 4.033 
852. (1.584) 
853. 3.800 
854. 6.920 
855. 2.072 
856. 3.400 
857. (0.888) 
858. 2.616 
859. 3.857 
860. 9.320 
861. 3.112 
862. 5.034 
863. 3.392 
864. 4.344 
865. 5.017 
866. 3.857 
867. 4.328 
868. 3.313 
869. 2.488 
870. 6.001 
871. 3.504 
872. 3.008 
873. 2.513 
874. (1.105) 
875. 4.456 
876. 2.237 
877. 8.768 
878. 1.953 
879. 2.864 
880. 3.664 
881. 3.496 
882. 4.600 
883. 2.064 
884. 2.504 
885. 3.472 
886. 8.256 
887. (18.176) 
888. 5.232 
889. 2.001 
890. 6.265 
891. 2.760 
892. 3.424 
893. (1.744) 
894. 3.584 
895. 2.784 
896. 5.488 
897. (1.800) 
898. 3.665 
899. 6.633 
900. 4.352 
901. 2.977 
902. 2.016 
903. (13.240) 
904. 2.176 
905. (14.304) 
906. 6.184 
907. 2.777 
908. (1:14.530) 
909. 1.817 
910. 3.848 
911. 2.336 
912. 4.712 
913. (1.529) 
914. 4.088 
915. 2.112 
916. 3.632 
917. 7.697 
918. 6.312 
919. 2.824 
920. 3.425 
921. 3.704 
922. 3.040 
923. 2.984 
924. (1.432) 
925. 5.344 
926. 3.960 
927. 5.488 
928. 3.280 
929. 3.168 
930. (0.777) 
931. 3.553 
932. 3.448 
933. 5.168 
934. 5.264 
935. 2.504 
936. 10.272 
937. 3.432 
938. 2.457 
939. 3.248 
940. 3.010 
941. 4.232 
942. 4.824 
943. 4.720 
944. 5.120 
945. 2.985 
946. 7.496 
947. 3.608 
948. 11.145 
949. 4.440 
950. 2.768 
951. 2.808 
952. (2:14.964) 
953. (33.065) 
954. 2.224 
955. 3.472 
956. 4.097 
957. 2.512 
958. 4.401 
959. 4.504 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 L U2 L D2 R' F2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 
960. 6.464 L U2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 L2 R' D2 L2 D F2 D R2 B2 U L2 
961. (1.168) U2 B' L2 R2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' R' B' L2 B R' 
962. 3.984 L' D' R D L' D' R' U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 U' 
963. 3.320 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L' D' R' D L D' R' 
964. 4.120 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U B2 R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' 
965. 3.328 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' U' L U' R' F2 R 
966. 7.297 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 D' F D B2 D' F' 
967. 4.160 L D R2 D' L' D2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D 
968. 8.528 R' U' R U R2 B2 L' B2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 
969. (14.913) U F' U' F U' F' U2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F 
970. 3.440 B2 L2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 B2 F' U L2 U' L2 B' U' F 
971. 5.440 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' R U R2 D' R2 U' R' 
972. 4.552 B2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 B D' F2 D B U' 
973. 3.536 U2 R' F2 R U2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 D' L U2 L' D R' F2 
974. 2.984 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 U' R U2 R D' F2 R' U2 R' 
975. 3.072 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B' U R2 U R2 U' B 
976. 4.672 U2 F2 L' R2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D R' D' F2 R' U' R 
977. 4.553 U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 U R' U R D' R' U' R' 
978. 3.496 F2 U2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' F D B2 R2 F U' 
979. 2.073 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 L' D R2 D' L' 
980. 5.193 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' 
981. 3.400 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 L' D2 R F2 U' R U' L R' U 
982. 1.816 L2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B L2 B R2 F U' B' U B F' 
983. 3.136 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U L B2 L U R' U R 
984. 2.976 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F U' B' U B F' U' 
985. 3.873 R L' U R2 D2 R U R U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R2 U2 L 
986. 2.840 B' U2 F' L2 B2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 
987. 4.952 U2 R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' R F R' B2 R F' R 
988. 3.601 F D B2 D' F D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 
989. 3.760 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 L2 F U' F2 U F2 U' F2 
990. 6.272 R' B2 F2 L D2 L' B2 R' B2 R D' L2 D F2 R' B2 R2 
991. 3.472 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U F' 
992. 11.272 R2 F' U2 F' L2 F L2 F U2 R2 B' U' B2 U' B2 U B 
993. 4.176 F D2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 B U2 F' D U L2 F2 D 
994. 3.497 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D F D' B2 D F' U' F2 
995. 2.584 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 F' U L2 U L2 U' F2 
996. 10.792 R D L2 D' R U B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 L2 
997. 3.329 U R2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U L' D' R' D L D' R' 
998. 3.705 F' U2 R2 D' F' D' F' R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R2 F 
999. 3.392 F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' R F2 R' B 
1000. 3.736 D2 F2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 R B2 U' R' U L' R


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 6, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> best time: 0.048


??? :confused:


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 6, 2016)

best avg on cam


----------



## OLLiver (May 6, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> ??? :confused:


Yep this is legit, Scramble was U' lol


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 6, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Yep this is legit, Scramble was U' lol


I don't see how you could pick up the cube, do a U, and stop the timer in less than 1/20th of a second.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 6, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> I don't see how you could pick up the cube, do a U, and stop the timer in less than 1/20th of a second.


Why would you have to pick up the cube for ZBLL practice?


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 6, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Why would you have to pick up the cube for ZBLL practice?


I suppose you wouldn't, but I don't even see how you could lift your hands from the timer, do the move, and place your hands back on the timer in anywhere near that little time.


----------



## OLLiver (May 6, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> I suppose you wouldn't, but I don't even see how you could lift your hands from the timer, do the move, and place your hands back on the timer in anywhere near that little time.


Its easy. Though I highly doubt the accuracy of that time myself


----------



## OLLiver (May 6, 2016)

sorry for double post- just had to post this solve. -4 second F2L 
4 second F2L- Dot OLL, Diag swap X(


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 6, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> sorry for double post- just had to post this solve. -4 second F2L
> 4 second F2L- Dot OLL, Diag swap X(


Without the worst LL ever that could have been sub-7


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 6, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Without the worst LL ever that could have been sub-7



It wasn't the worst LL


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 6, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> It wasn't the worst LL


I was using hyperbole, but it was actually pretty close to the worst LL.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 6, 2016)

On a QiYi sail with Chris Olson's color scheme just for fun. This is really interesting to me because I'm usually very picky with my colors, but I recognize very well on this scheme. The counting 12 ruined this being PB. This is by far the most sub-9's I've gotten in an Ao12 before  (6/12) There's also some sub-9 Ao5 in there somewhere.

Ao12: *9.52*

1. 8.91 B D R D F L2 U D R' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U F2
2. 9.02 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D L2 R' B' F2 D' L2 R' B' U' F
3. 8.57 F2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D U2 B D' U F' D' B' L B2 U2 R
4. 8.96 B F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L D L' F' U F D
5. 10.13 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B D F R U' L' D2 U' F R D
6. (8.22) U R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R' D' B L B2 D2
7. 10.20 B' U F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L R2 D' R' B D' F' D L
8. 8.76 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 D' L' F R' B' D U R2 B' R2
9. 12.08 U' B2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 B R2 U' R' D B D2 R' D2 U2 B
10. 8.82 L2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F R2 D2 F' U2 D' B' D U' R U B F' R' U
11. (12.23) F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F' R F' B' R2 U D' R2 D F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2
12. 9.76 R2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 B U2 R2 L' F U' B2 U B D' L2 D2 B'

EDIT: 6.78 single with the same cube! (Lost the scramble cause I'm nub)


----------



## DanpHan (May 6, 2016)

(5.88) U' B U' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 B' U D F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U'

fullstep, not all that easy of a solution, 57 moves i think

E: just got this

(4.92) D L2 F2 R2 B U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F U' L2 F2 U B2 F' R

part of a bleh avg:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-6
avg of 5: 7.28

Time List:
1. 6.49 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 L' D R U2 F' L F D L B2 
2. 7.96 U' R2 B' D2 B U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' F U F D2 R F D' B' L' R' 
3. (4.92) D L2 F2 R2 B U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F U' L2 F2 U B2 F' R 
4. (10.35) F D2 F D2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 D U' B' D U2 L2 U R U' 
5. 7.38 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 L D2 L' D2 F' U L D B R B2 L' D' R2


----------



## OLLiver (May 6, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> I was using hyperbole, but it was actually pretty close to the worst LL.


yeah. If it had been a easy ZBLL could have been sub 7 easy


----------



## Hari (May 6, 2016)

10.08- First solve of the day and probably first sub11 :O It wasn't even that easy a solve
R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' B D2 U' B' L' D U B' R2



Spoiler



/* Scramble */
R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' B D2 U' B' L' D U B' R2


/* Solve */
y2
D L D' F U2 L2 D2
U R' U R y' R' U' R
L' U L y' U' R U' R'
U2 y' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
U F R U R' U' F' Fw R U R' U' Fw'
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## OLLiver (May 6, 2016)

13.88 OH. 2nd best ever. Sune ZBLL yay. Didn't even feel fast


----------



## RhysC (May 6, 2016)

All aboard the hype trainnnnnnnnnn

9.07 (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(5, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



(3,1)/(2,0)/(2,0)/(-2,0)/(2,0)/(-1,0)/(-3,0)/ CS
(-5,0)/(3,0)/ CO
(-1,-1)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(1,1)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/ CP
(-6,3)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(5,0) EP


----------



## Cale S (May 6, 2016)

top 50 for KinchRanks now (47th) 

I could be so much better with 6x6 and 7x7 lol


----------



## guysensei1 (May 6, 2016)

2:05, 2:06, 2:17
Sub 2:10 mo3 lol

EDIT: 2:08 avg5 whoa ok


----------



## biscuit (May 6, 2016)

I've been doing a ton of 2x2 lately. That plus a new 2x2 (weipo) has been REALLY paying off. Got a PB single yesterday (lol) and just got my first sub 3 average of 5. Before the 1.9, my average was at 3.24. .02 over my previous pb a05. Then I got that scramble. Should have been even faster.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-6
avg of 5: 2.63

Time List:
1. (3.89) U2 F R U2 F' U F U R' 
2. 2.08 R U2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
3. 2.79 F2 R2 F U F2 U' F2 R2 F' 
4. 3.03 U2 R F R2 F' R F R U' 
5. (1.90) U' F U' F R2 F' R F' U'

Most of those scrambles are just dumb.


----------



## turtwig (May 6, 2016)

1. 16.13 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 F' R D2 B' D2 L D U2 B'

OH. Lolwut. OLL skip into AUFless U perm. Wut. My previous PB was 18 and I average 27 
22.95 ao5
23.90 ao12


----------



## OLLiver (May 7, 2016)

First sub 20 avg of 5 OH!
(17.777), 19.889, 18.720, (21.464), 18.656= 19.08 avg 5


E: rolled to PB avg of 12
21.057, 23.169, (26.705), (17.777), 19.889, 18.720, 21.464, 18.656, 22.920, 19.665, 24.577, 22.521=21.26 avg 12


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (May 7, 2016)

YEEEESS FIRST SUB 6 SINGLE ON 3X3!!
I HAVENT BET MY 6.11 PB SINGLE SINCE JULY 2015!!

5.91 L2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F L D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F' L'

[/SPOILER\]Reconstruction:
y2 [inspection]
L R' F2 [xCross]
R U2 R' U R U' R' [F2L#2]
U y R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 [F2L#3]
U' y R U' R' [F2L#4]
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' [OLL]
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [PLL] [/SPOILER\]


----------



## hamfaceman (May 7, 2016)

aaaaaand pb single for the second time in 2 days

8.93 U2 R D2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L B' R2 B' R U2 B2 U' R' B2'

z2
F2 L' R2 
U R' U2 R d' R U R'
y U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R'
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U2

43/8.93 = 4.81 tps
Stupid scramble, decent solve. I'll take a sub 9 though.


----------



## Jbacboy (May 7, 2016)

I consider this avatar an accomplishment.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 7, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> I consider this avatar an accomplishment.


Oh no, it's Guysensei's avatar all over again.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 7, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Oh no, it's Guysensei's avatar all over again.


._____.


----------



## kake123 (May 7, 2016)

Getting OH sub-40 avg5/12s (31-39s) with 18/21 PLL algs learnt (last week was sup-40 to sup-42 with 5/21 PLLs learnt)

How fast can I get with just 3-look last layer?


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Getting OH sub-40 avg5/12s (31-39s) with 18/21 PLL algs learnt (last week was sup-40 to sup-42 with 5/21 PLLs learnt)
> 
> How fast can I get with just 3-look last layer?


Do you use full OLL in 2H solves?


----------



## kake123 (May 7, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Do you use full OLL in 2H solves?


Yes  I'm not that nub (I use COLL sometimes for 2H)


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Yes  I'm not that nub (I use COLL sometimes for 2H)


Then why would you need to use 3LLL?


----------



## kake123 (May 7, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Then why would you need to use 3LLL?


That's for OH, for now... (and because I use my right hand for OH )


----------



## power (May 7, 2016)

Learnt to solve the Square 1 yesterday, fully memorised the beginner algorithms (including parity) today.
First timed solves:

1. 6:35
2. 5:04
3: 6:05


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 7, 2016)

CLL sune set executed in 4.55 seconds, how in the world do people do this more than a second faster


----------



## Cale S (May 7, 2016)

41.99 4x4 single with double parity, 38.24 single without


----------



## 4Chan (May 8, 2016)

I'm improving slowly with ZZ-CT.
I was really frustrated at the lack of progress, but it turns out, all I needed to do was turn faster.

My first ever sub-17 average of 100, and sub-18 average of 200


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2016)

Not cubing but I bowled a 212 game. No open frames.

http://m.imgur.com/584pLeK


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 8, 2016)

15.43 official OH average with Roux. 9.85 official 2H average with Roux. Extremely pleased with my competition results today


----------



## imvelox (May 8, 2016)

2:24.52 7x7 single

Might be my second best time ever i think
such a noob


----------



## Iggy (May 8, 2016)

1:04.82 Fw2 L' F' U2 Bw' L D' R Lw2 U' L Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Lw' B2 U' Lw2 Fw L F D' Bw' Rw Lw R2 Dw' U' R Lw U Bw Lw2 U' F B' Fw2 R' Dw' Fw' Dw Bw2 Uw' Bw B Uw' Rw L Lw U' R' Dw D2 F' D Uw2 F2 Lw' Fw R2

wat even. PB by 5 seconds


----------



## mafergut (May 8, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> On a QiYi sail with Chris Olson's color scheme just for fun. This is really interesting to me because I'm usually very picky with my colors, but I recognize very well on this scheme. The counting 12 ruined this being PB. This is by far the most sub-9's I've gotten in an Ao12 before  (6/12) There's also some sub-9 Ao5 in there somewhere.
> 
> Ao12: *9.52*
> 
> ...


I have put Chris' pink in 3 or 4 of my least used 3x3s as well for fun and it's really easy to solve on it, as the only real change from a normal scheme is pink instead of red. One of these cubes is a blue plastic Zhanchi that looks sensational with pink on it. You can see a partial photo of it in my youtube channel banner


----------



## Knut (May 8, 2016)

14.99 avg. of 100. (HYPE!)
EDIT: I actually broke all my PB's except single in that session. 1/5/12/50/100 10.24 12.31 13.41 14.72 14.99
I also now have 11 sub-11 solves, but still no sub-10.


----------



## Jbacboy (May 8, 2016)

Average of 12: 8.74
1. 8.16 D' L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L F2 D2 B U2 R' U2 R D' U2
2. 8.76 B' U R2 F2 U R' F' R' F' D' F U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F' D2 F2 D2
3. 9.13 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U R' B2 L' B' R' D' L' D' R D2
4. 8.79 U' D' B R L2 F D2 R F' L F' B2 D2 B R2 B U2 D2 F'
5. 9.18 B' L2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 D2 B2 L2 D R F2 U
6. 8.45 F' B L2 B R L D L B' D2 F2 L2 D L2 D F2 U L2 U2 L2
7. (9.85) D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B L' B' F' U2 R U' F D U2
8. 9.27 F2 L' R' U2 R' D2 R D2 L B2 R' F R2 U F' D B2 D R' B L2
9. 9.21 F L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 D B2 R' U' R2 B' U2 B'
10. (7.71) B2 F R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 R U' B2 R2 D2 U' R F2 L' B'
11. 7.79 B R2 B' F' U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F' L D' R2 B2 L' D B2 R U
12. 8.68 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 L' U2 F R' D U2 R' U L F'


PB is 8.70 
Still, all fullstep and pure sub-10 yay


----------



## AJ Blair (May 8, 2016)

B L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 D' F L D' L U2 F R2

Inspection: x'
2x2x3: U' R' U2 R L2
Cross: z' x' y U' L F' L'
F2L 3: U y' R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L 4: U2 R U' R'
OLL: U2 S' L' U' L U L F' L' f
PLL: M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

43 HTM/7.26 = 5.9 TPS

Fun. And only a million rotations.


----------



## Cale S (May 8, 2016)

Average of 5: 14.54
1. (12.98) (0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -5) / (5, 0) / (6, -4) / (0, -3) / 
2. (17.55) (-3, 2) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) / 
3. 13.13 (4, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, -2)
4. 13.73 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, -1) / (4, 0)
5. 16.75 (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)

also got a 10.40 single
10.40 (-5, 0) / (-3, 6) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) /


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 9, 2016)

i didn't expect to get to this speed but ok

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-8
avg of 5: 9.15

Time List:
1. 9.20 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4) 
2. (7.35) (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
3. 8.89 (-5, -3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/ 
4. (12.33) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
5. 9.36 (-3, 5)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(4, 0)


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 9, 2016)

PB Ao12 on the Sail w/Pink. The 7 was a LL skip (lol) and the counting 11 kills me

Ao12: *9.41*

1. 8.91 F U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R F2 R D L2 U F2 D' L' F2 L2 
2. 9.31 R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 F' L' B2 D' R B L U L' U 
3. (7.26) D2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U' B' L D2 R B2 D2 
4. 9.67 U2 L B2 U F R2 D L' B' U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F 
5. 11.16 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D' F D2 B D' B' R B' F U2 L' 
6. 9.48 B R2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 L B2 R F2 B' L U2 B D U' R B' R2 
7. 9.41 R B' D' R L2 B U' D' L U' D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R F2 
8. 8.08 D U F2 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B' R D' F U' F2 U2 F L U' 
9. 10.07 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L D' U F L2 B D2 U R' D' 
10. 8.75 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U B2 L' D2 B R2 D' L U F2 L2 B' 
11. (13.12) F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L2 R B2 L' U' L2 F' D' U L2 U2 
12. 9.24 D L2 D B2 D R2 U L2 U' R' B2 R' U B' L' F2 R2 F2 D


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 9, 2016)

PB 2x2 single, because thats a thing  (This is my first sub-1, which is why I'm still happy nonetheless) Done on a YuPo that I won at CFS 2016

0.99 U2 F R U R' U F' U F'

EDIT: Crap double post, sorry, I didn't notice!
EDIT 2: Crap, I think I misscrambled


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 9, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> PB 2x2 single, because thats a thing  (This is my first sub-1, which is why I'm still happy nonetheless) Done on a YuPo that I won at CFS 2016
> 
> 0.99 U2 F R U R' U F' U F'
> 
> ...


Surely you must have gotten a 4-mover before?


----------



## OLLiver (May 9, 2016)

9.685, 10.031, 10.760, 13.948, 13.264= 11.35 ZB avg of 5, 9 was nikklas and the 10 was a 2GLL, rest of scrambles sucked and should have been better if I didn't suck.

also nearly finished fixing the T set forever, 1 COLL subset left to fix


----------



## Torch (May 9, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> PB Ao12 on the Sail w/Pink. The 7 was a LL skip (lol) and the counting 11 kills me
> 
> Ao12: *9.41*
> 
> ...



LOLOL your new signature <3


----------



## Jbacboy (May 10, 2016)

36.487 4x4 double Parity single!


----------



## mafergut (May 10, 2016)

Long time since I last posted any PBs here. I stopped doing it because for an old guy like me in the end it's embarrassing to talk about 2min 4x4 solves and things like that when you guys are sub minute or even sub-40 and sub-12 or sub-10 at 3x3, etc.

My accomplishment of the week was to learn 3-2-3 pairing for Yau4 (I was using 6-2). And my funny accomplishment was to do an Ao12 and get 8 double parity solves, 3 parity solves and, the only solve that had no parity I messed up PLL recog and thought I had PLL parity, hence I ended up having "double PLL parity"  What's the probability of having 75% of solves with double parity?  Shouldn't it be 25%, 50% with just one parity and 25% without any?


----------



## Survfour (May 10, 2016)

Finally a sub 10 full step solve  I have gotten 9.32 and 9.80 with last layer skip before. Also, after 5 months of cubing, as you can see I'm just about at the sub 15 average.




Spoiler


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 10, 2016)

4.10 2x2 ao12

(3.12), 3.49, 4.26, 3.85, (5.91), 3.43, 4.69, 4.36, 3.28, 5.59, 3.66, 4.39


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 10, 2016)

funny avg, not sub8, but 3x the same time haha

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-10
avg of 5: 8.01

Time List:
1. (7.67) R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L' U2 B' R2 U' B' L B U2 
2. 7.67 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U' B' U L' D' L2 D' B D2 U2 B' 
3. (12.26) F D L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B' L2 R D F' U2 R2 U B 
4. 8.66 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 L' R' U2 B' D F' L' U' L' R F' L B2 
5. 7.67 B2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L' D L' R U' B U


----------



## Lid (May 10, 2016)

Sum 3x3 PBs
17.181 a100
16.784 a50


Spoiler: times/stats



14.768, 17.956, 17.553, 19.068, 14.238, 18.350, 19.723, 14.781, 15.758, 18.508, 19.175, 18.946, 15.874, 18.538, 18.938, 18.676, 17.431, 16.694, 18.822, 17.423, 15.470, 18.177, 16.974, 21.415, 18.589, 17.196, 17.692, 15.756, 16.211, 16.018, 20.477, 18.720, 15.766, 13.983, 16.092, 18.091, 16.907, 16.542, 18.755, 17.029, 16.861, 17.229, 17.526, 22.950, 16.841, 15.222, 18.266, 17.020, 18.010, 12.204, 16.994, 19.740, 14.736, 13.521, 17.996, 15.774, 19.081, 14.598, 18.068, 21.963, 14.506, 16.251, 14.168, 15.822, 18.459, 14.493, 18.013, 20.505, 18.747, 15.167, 16.461, 18.428, 18.234, 17.701, 15.578, 17.123, 17.076, 18.744, 21.530, 13.007, 14.612, 17.288, 18.552, 16.820, 13.327, 16.729, 16.972, 16.175, 15.720, 15.380, 17.463, 16.978, 16.796, 18.152, 22.177, 16.875, 17.590, 17.445, 17.662, 17.924

best time: 12.204
best a5 15.084 : (12.204), 16.994, (19.740), 14.736, 13.521
best a12 16.049 : (13.007), 14.612, 17.288, (18.552), 16.820, 13.327, 16.729, 16.972, 16.175, 15.720, 15.380, 17.463
12: 1
13: 4
14: 9
15: 12
16: 19
17: 20
18: 23
19: 5
2x: 7


----------



## TDM (May 10, 2016)

Finally got a sub-7 with Roux. So now that's four sub-7s with three methods.

51. 6.75 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' R B' R' L2 D2 B' L U2 B2
x' D F2 r B'
R U2 r' U' R U R U' r'
r U R' U R U2 r'
M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M'

29 moves, 4.30 TPS.
With cancellations it's *21 STM*.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 10, 2016)

Finally got sub-20 ao12 (19.10.) Later that session I got a PB 3x3 single (13.95.) It was full-step, but I got the pi OLL and Jb, which are probably my fastest OLL and PLL.


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2016)

OH is fun:

17.46 ao5
18.93 ao12
20.18 ao50
20.59 ao100


----------



## Hssandwich (May 10, 2016)

TDM said:


> Finally got a sub-7 with Roux. So now that's four sub-7s with three methods.
> 
> 51. 6.75 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' R B' R' L2 D2 B' L U2 B2
> x' D F2 r B'
> ...


Which three? CFOP, roux and CFCE? I think you had an Ell on one solve.


----------



## Millennium3 (May 10, 2016)

finally, after 5 months... sub 25 ao5.

1: 24.537
2: 23.378
3: 23.626
4: (19.629)
5: (27.620)

ao5:23.847

the 19 was a pb single. (pll skip) with r U R' U' r' F R F' OLL.
x-cross 1/2 finished.

Also, got my 2x2 pb today. Rami's WR scramble, (.57) (its my main event)

1/2 done with pll. learned 4 algs today. Ja, Jb, E, Rb

all my plls:

Ua
Ub
E
Rb
Ja
Jb
H
Z
T
Y
Aa
Ab

Im dreading learning the G perms. i heard recognition is hard.


----------



## Chree (May 11, 2016)

New 2-5 relay PB: 2:32.60. Splits were something like 4, 14, 48, 1:26. Ish.

Also on 4x4 today, 2 best times in an Ao25 were a 43 and a 44, both with OLL parity.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 11, 2016)

How rude... 10.00 Ao50 

Also, PB Ao12 again (both of these on the Sail w/Pink) It's crazy, since this is around my PB Ao5 from 6ish months ago.

Ao12: *9.36*

1. 9.57 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U' R2 B U2 L' U' L R2 U2 R' U L' 
2. 10.19 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 U2 L' R' U' R2 F' U' L B' R F 
3. 9.36 U' R' U' L B U' R2 D B R' B L2 B U2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 
4. 10.28 F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D' U B2 R2 D L' F' L F U' L' D2 U' R' 
5. 9.73 L2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B R B2 F' D2 U L' R U2 
6. 8.79 R2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L R U2 R2 B' D2 U L' U' B2 U R' D' F' 
7. (7.91) R2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 U L R D' F' U2 
8. (12.21) U R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' F2 D2 F' R' U B2 R D R2 
9. 9.19 L' D F B' D R F B L D2 R2 D F2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 
10. 9.93 B R D' F B' U' F' L' D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 U 
11. 8.57 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 U2 R' D' L D L' F D' B D' 
12. 7.99 R' F2 R' F R F' U F L U' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D


----------



## shadowslice e (May 11, 2016)

mafergut said:


> And my funny accomplishment was to do an Ao12 and get 8 double parity solves, 3 parity solves and, the only solve that had no parity I messed up PLL recog and thought I had PLL parity, hence I ended up having "double PLL parity"  What's the probability of having 75% of solves with double parity?  Shouldn't it be 25%, 50% with just one parity and 25% without any?



For 8 double parity, X~Bin(0.25, 12) P(X=8)= 12C8*0.25^8*0.75^4=2.40*10^-3
If we allow P(X>/=8)=2.78*10^-3 (to 3sf assuming each type of parity is independent).



Spoiler



Also, 8/12=0.666666666...=/= 0.75


----------



## TDM (May 11, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Which three? CFOP, roux and CFCE? I think you had an Ell on one solve.


Yep, one solve was just an ELL for LL, so if you count that as CFCE then it's four.  My sub-7s are 6.21 (CFOP w/ ELL), 6.66 (ZZ), 5.87 (CFOP), 6.75 (Roux). The slowest one is the one with my main method...


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 11, 2016)

Sub-10 avg of 5 on cam








Spoiler: Time List



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-11
avg of 5: 9.89

Time List:
1. (8.77) U L2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 L U' B' D L U' F R' U'
2. 9.05 B2 D' L U2 R D' R' F R2 L F2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 U
3. 10.64 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U' L R2 B2 F L2 U' R D2 L D2
4. (12.46) R2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L B D R2 F2 U' F' R2 U' F
5. 9.95 L2 B2 R2 F L2 F R2 F' L2 B' F' R' F L' U R D2 F' L' R' F2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 11, 2016)

2nd best 4x4 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-11
avg of 5: 34.22

Time List:
1. (31.32) B Rw D U Rw2 F2 B2 U R Rw' L' Fw' U2 R2 B2 Rw2 U2 D2 Uw' F2 U2 Uw' F2 Fw R2 B2 F2 Uw' D' R' U' F' Uw' D2 R F2 Uw2 F L D'
2. 33.17 R L' Rw2 Uw Fw' B2 U Uw2 F R D2 B Uw' B2 R' Fw2 R Rw B2 Rw2 D' F' U2 D R2 Rw2 D2 L Fw2 U' Fw Rw L R' F' U Rw2 Fw2 Uw R2
3. (45.47) U2 D' Uw' L2 U F' Fw' R2 L' B U2 Fw F2 Rw L' Uw' D U F2 Rw2 L Uw' B2 Rw' F Rw2 R2 D2 L F D2 Uw' R L Uw' U Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw'
4. 34.46 B2 L' F2 Fw' Rw' F' Fw' D' U2 R2 Rw' Fw2 U' Uw' L B2 Uw2 R2 D F2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 R2 B2 Fw' D B2 L Rw Fw U D' Rw B' F Rw2 U2 Rw' R2
5. 35.03 U2 Rw' F2 L' B' U Rw F' Fw2 L' F' Fw' L B2 U2 L Fw2 U2 F U' F R L' Uw B Rw2 U Fw' U L2 B' Rw B2 Fw' Uw' R' Uw' B' R F2


----------



## Berd (May 11, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 2nd 4x4 ao5



Wow that's pretty fast improvment for only 10 solves!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 11, 2016)

Berd said:


> Wow that's pretty fast improvment for only 10 solves!


lol yeah, ikr

anyway, some OH
10.47 single
14.85 ao5
15.8x ao12
16.47 ao50


----------



## YTCuber (May 11, 2016)

3.208 ao50 2x2
started learning cll, still using lbl/2lll


----------



## YouCubing (May 11, 2016)

lolpyra
5.26, 4.65, (7.00), 3.76, (3.07) = 4.56 pb avg5
lolbestevent
15.29, 14.58, (27.37), (14.15), 19.05 = 16.31 pb avg5


----------



## ryanj92 (May 11, 2016)

thought the clock OH UWR's weren't that fast, took me an ao50 to actually beat them... reckon they could still be much faster but hey they'll do for now 

1/5/12 - 15.09/17.79/19.62


----------



## biscuit (May 11, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> thought the clock OH UWR's weren't that fast, took me an ao50 to actually beat them... reckon they could still be much faster but hey they'll do for now
> 
> 1/5/12 - 15.09/17.79/19.62



How does one finger trick?


----------



## Cale S (May 12, 2016)

counting 38 in 4x4 avg5, kind of wasted it though

38.23, 50.82, 48.81, 38.97, 52.05


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 12, 2016)

39.44 4x4 single with a dot OLL requiring S moves and Nb perm


----------



## 4Chan (May 12, 2016)

A few days ago, I was pretty happy that I broke the 18 second barrier.
I'm on the cusp of breaking the 17 second barrier now!!

My graphs are based on averages of 200, and I'm getting 16 second averages of 100, so I think I'm about to break through soon.

My standard deviation is still over 3 seconds, so I can't wait to get that down.
Progress is still linear, and that makes me really happy!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 12, 2016)

biscuit said:


> How does one finger trick?


lots of table usage


----------



## SirWaffle (May 12, 2016)

1. 29.84 F2 R2 U' u' r2 U' D' B2 r f2 u2 F2 r' U' u r2 f2 R u L' D u' r F2 U B' u2 R U2 r' L' F2 B' u' R' F2 u' L2 D2 r2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 12, 2016)

really nice ao5, all slves were fullstep. Followed by a 6.98 fullstep 5 solves later

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-12
avg of 5: 7.801

Time List:
1. (6.694) R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 D R2 F U' B2 F D R2 
2. 7.695 L F2 R B2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 B U B2 D F D2 U' L D L' 
3. (10.802) F' R2 F U2 F' D2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 L U F' L B D' B2 L' B2 
4. 7.366 F U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2 L' F R2 B' 
5. 8.343 D U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D L R B' R2 U L D R B U2


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 12, 2016)

2x2 ao1000

5.25



Spoiler



4.46, 4.89, 5.27, 3.84, 5.59, (3.00), 9.10, 5.06, 4.81, 5.46, 5.48, 6.23, 5.18, 4.21, 5.70, 8.42, 5.52, 5.34, 6.81, 3.94, 5.70, 5.09, 4.10, 5.06, 4.70, (3.37), 4.92, 3.71, 5.05, 6.73, 4.83, 6.16, 5.93, 3.51, (DNF(6.36)), 4.46, 6.46, 3.46, 5.71, 5.40, 4.83, 6.89, 4.86, 5.36, 4.73, 4.38, 5.25, 3.75, 5.98, 5.15, 4.51, (3.40), 6.16, (9.39), (11.40), 7.83+, 5.82, 3.98, 3.80, 5.83, (DNF(4.82)), (10.22), 7.29, 4.51, 4.27, 4.55, (12.53), 5.82, 6.50, 5.88, 5.27, 4.58, (3.14), 5.42, 4.30, 4.12, 4.64, 4.13, 5.70, 5.53, (9.96), 5.18, 4.15, 5.07, 3.79, 8.70, 8.68+, 7.60, 6.89, 5.42, 4.33, 6.12, 4.19, 6.49, 5.30, 4.82, 6.23, 5.32, 4.98, 5.18, 4.55, 4.95, (3.25), 3.63, 6.50, 6.49, (12.80), (2.55), 5.33, 5.51, 5.69, 4.12, (16.10), 3.54, 6.05, 3.44, (3.05), 4.73, 6.85, 5.35, 3.76, 8.59+, 4.04, 6.65, 3.93, 4.87, 5.15, 4.85, 5.01, 4.61, 4.74, 4.74, 6.09, 4.03, 4.81, 6.90, 4.17, 4.48, 3.49, (9.39), (23.80), 5.42, 4.79, 5.16, 5.43, 7.73+, 7.50, 4.07, 5.73, 6.70, 5.24, (3.32), (10.31), 7.53, (9.61), 5.23, 3.82, 3.79, (2.83), 4.77, 7.12, 4.50, (10.63), 9.26, 8.03, 4.25, 5.28, 4.76, 7.38, 6.82, 5.01, 4.99, 4.70, 5.75, 4.48, 5.48, (14.54), (10.38), 5.49, 3.78, 3.64, 8.55, 6.74, 4.51, 4.15, 5.29, (2.93), 5.31, 7.91+, 3.78, 5.36, 8.29, 4.71, 5.73, 3.76, 3.64, 4.21, 8.25+, 4.72, 4.82, 4.27, 4.69, 4.46, (13.30), 4.12, 4.64, 6.12, 7.46, 4.51, 4.75, 4.46, 5.33, 4.62, 6.50, 9.17, (16.11), 7.89, 4.37, 5.19, (3.42), 4.69, 7.79, 6.49, 4.71, 7.55+, 5.20, 4.04, 5.69, 5.44, 4.07, 4.63, 4.43, 4.07, 4.07, 4.75, 5.53, 3.44, (9.70), 4.06, 5.26, 6.20, 6.00, 4.42, 4.37, 5.43, 6.33+, 4.72, 5.46, 5.76, 7.09, (3.38), 5.88, 6.19, 6.64, 4.04, 4.46, 5.42, 3.98, 5.25, 6.44, 4.88, 6.92, (3.22), 6.81, 5.59, 4.46, 4.37, 4.50, 6.57, 5.23, 6.77, 5.43, (2.88), (3.18), (13.51), 3.45, 4.29, 5.80, 3.90, 4.56, 4.44, 5.39, 4.05, 4.27, 4.17, 5.36, (3.14), 4.37, 7.65, 4.68, (12.29), 5.36, 6.37, 4.94, 4.93, 3.88, 4.20, 5.07, 6.64, (10.64), 6.41, 4.09, 5.06, 4.26, 5.13, 5.18, 6.07, 4.27, 3.48, 6.04, 4.61, 5.49, 3.95, 5.12, 8.82, 4.67, 4.66, 4.17, 5.48, 5.13, 5.30, 6.24, (12.75), 5.50, 3.73, 6.00, 4.62, 6.76, 8.34, 4.65, 5.10, 6.47, 5.59, 6.43, 4.46, 6.57, 8.76, (3.07), 4.48, (13.56), 5.35, 4.97, 5.10, 5.31, 4.40, 5.47, 5.34, 5.76, 6.14, 7.99+, (3.30), 5.01, 5.44, 6.09, 6.59, (11.67), 3.86, (3.40), 6.12, 5.75, 3.55, 4.54, 3.81, 6.65, 5.87, (9.59), 4.59, 6.44, 3.77, 7.62, 3.99, 4.76, 7.90, 5.65, 3.92, 4.42, 5.94, 8.86, 4.94, (2.93), 4.76, (DNF(6.43)), 6.41+, 5.14, 4.09, 4.88, 3.98, 3.92, (2.95), 7.53, 6.95, 4.18, (3.18), 6.38, (21.23), 5.72, (DNF(5.70)), (12.07), (3.12), 3.49, 4.26, 3.85, 5.91, (3.43), 4.69, 4.36, (3.28), 5.59, 3.66, 4.39, 4.09, 6.53, (3.24), 6.65, 6.69, 3.47, (3.41), (13.26), 3.87, 4.32, 8.02, 3.95, 6.31, 5.84, 4.56, 5.51, 7.72, 6.58, 4.41, 6.26, 5.14, 4.84, 6.25, 5.66, 4.16, 6.44, 3.97, 8.43, 4.22, 8.97+, 4.01, 3.98, 4.01, 5.20, 3.90, (18.44), 4.69, (DNF(3.73)), 6.48, 4.98, 7.60, 5.38, 4.60, 4.67, 5.39, 4.00, 6.08, 6.43, 5.35, 3.80, 5.71, 4.29, 5.15, 5.29, 4.20, 6.59, 6.02, 4.61, 4.27, 6.01, 6.29, 6.02, 3.91, (11.69), 4.68, 4.28, 6.64, 4.69, 8.18, 4.34, 5.02, 5.16, 4.70, 5.12, 4.59, 5.31, (10.52), 6.21, 8.16, 3.86, 5.42, 5.48, (10.56), 5.13, 6.62, (2.94), 4.13, 5.77, 6.19, 5.20, 5.27, 4.35, 6.60, 5.72, 4.90, (3.25), (3.38), 5.59, 4.42, 4.56, 7.48, 3.51, 7.49, 4.86, 4.89, 6.18, 4.30, 4.75, 5.30, 5.76, 4.31, 7.02, 6.44, 3.83, 6.16, 5.06, 5.71, 4.18, 4.83, 6.36, 4.37, 5.14, 6.26, 4.32, 5.57, 4.44, (3.36), 7.36, 4.62, 4.51, 6.86, 6.18, 4.10, 6.34, 4.56, 4.12, 6.35, 4.30, (DNF(3.95)), 4.02, 4.39, 4.39, 5.70, 7.55, 5.55, 4.75, 5.19, 4.96, 5.51, 5.19, 4.33, 5.41, 4.54, 3.69, 4.50, (10.17), 5.84, (2.93), 4.76, 4.96, 5.67, 3.89, 5.48, 5.61, 5.46, 3.82, 6.87+, 7.75, 6.23, 6.02, 6.31, 4.54, 5.11, 6.39, 4.83, 5.81, 4.17, 5.84, 4.35, 6.25, 9.33, 5.54, 4.60, 5.28, 3.93, 4.95, 4.14, 4.18, 5.12, 5.94, 5.71, 5.42, 4.78, 3.45, 6.23, 5.04, 5.13, 6.05, 4.38, 5.60, 4.68, 8.73, 4.87, 5.78, (2.91), 5.48, 4.49, 3.80, 4.66, 4.90, 5.81, 6.28, 5.22, 3.93, 5.65, (3.26), 6.17, 5.54, 4.80, 5.17, (10.81), 5.49, 5.56, 4.83, 6.26+, 4.79, 5.65, 6.54, 6.04, 4.14, 3.78, (3.18), 4.46, 4.72, 4.98, 4.16, 5.00, 6.06, 3.83, 4.35, 7.73+, 5.39, 4.74, 4.73, 4.17, 4.56, (2.71), 4.63, 3.83, 5.88, 4.97, 6.98, 5.39, 4.55, (2.80), 5.68, 4.70, 4.60, 4.64, 5.44, 4.43, 4.59, 7.66, 5.53, 5.59, (9.79), (10.17), 7.17, 4.25, 4.70, 4.13, 4.91, 6.76, 4.73, 5.05, 5.25, 5.25, 3.64, 4.78, (27.18), 6.11, 4.58, 6.32, 5.42, 3.81, 5.34, 4.18, 5.55, 5.04, 8.03, 6.16, 5.02, 6.51, 4.97, 6.53, 3.98, 7.43, 3.82, 3.77, 5.17, 4.57, 4.73, 4.73, 5.44, 4.45, 4.59, 6.32, 5.33, 6.64+, 6.38, 4.47, 4.46, 6.04, 4.88, 4.65, 5.29, 6.16, 4.34, 6.34, 4.26, 4.52, 4.09, 4.65, 4.92, 3.99, (2.47), 9.13, 8.23, 6.86, 5.24, 5.09, 5.34, 4.95, 3.51, 3.89, 8.57, 5.07, 3.74, 8.07, 4.71, 3.95, (3.42), 4.34, 5.62, 4.36, (9.55), 4.68, 5.96, 7.38, 4.70, 5.10, 3.71, 3.90, 4.74, 4.58, 4.42, 3.92, 4.97, 4.61, 8.21, 4.65, 4.07, 5.69, 5.06, (3.13), 3.76, 5.66, 4.55, 3.83, 4.43, 4.13, 4.25, 4.32, 7.45, 6.48+, 3.65, 4.18, 6.84, 6.30, 4.83, 5.29, (DNF(7.67)), 4.37, 4.21, 4.94, 4.42, 4.20, 3.75, 6.11, 4.67, 4.17, 4.65, 6.67, 3.95, 4.45, 4.08, 4.08, 5.05, 3.62, 4.78, 6.05, 5.28, 4.23, 5.96, 4.35, 4.19, 6.16, 5.98, 5.12, 4.18, 5.81, 4.54, 4.79, 6.34, 5.15, 4.59, (10.83), 3.71, 4.87, 6.15, 4.75, 5.28, 6.88, (10.54), 4.85, (3.40), 5.23, 6.31, 4.78, 4.66, 5.95, 4.42, 4.11, (10.45), 3.57, 5.85, 3.50, 4.36, 4.41, (DNF(7.54)), 3.96, 7.90, 6.03, 5.58, 3.97, 5.03, 8.05, 5.15, 7.32, 8.83+, 5.82, (3.21), 6.41, (2.48), 5.72, 4.49, 5.70, 5.86, 4.57, 4.88, (3.22), 4.09, 7.13, 4.28, 5.33, 4.25, 3.48, 4.80, 4.21, 5.17, 5.60+, 5.08, 5.54, 5.93, 3.64, 4.63, (10.90), 5.14, 4.47, 5.27, 4.08, 5.83, 6.02, 5.25, (3.19), 4.84, 6.37, 5.57, 3.90, 7.65, 5.12, 4.92, 3.94, 5.84, 3.96, 4.57, 3.74, 5.44, 3.92, 5.09, 3.99, 3.94, 5.68, 3.71, 3.79, (14.81), 4.17, 4.76, 4.64, 3.90, 4.03, 4.46, 5.65, 6.98, 4.20, (3.26), 5.67, 5.55, 5.96, 3.62, 5.61, 5.14, 5.83, 4.73, 8.80, 5.10, 6.68, 4.02, 7.92, 7.41, 8.94, 4.67, 5.47, 5.24, 4.88, 4.28, 5.68, (3.27), 4.20, 4.03, 4.36, 4.32, 4.97, 5.79, 5.19, 4.40, 3.55, 5.16, 5.68, 6.07, 5.34, 5.65, 5.69, (2.01), (3.24), 5.48, 4.71, 5.30, 4.80, 4.95, 6.04, 4.68, 5.51, 5.75, 7.97, 5.54, 4.94, 4.05, 3.51, 4.83, 4.33, 3.89, (3.29), 4.45, 6.07, 5.60, 3.85, 4.26, 4.47, 4.23, 3.63, 5.26, 6.24, 4.99, 4.77, 4.56, 5.47, 5.17, 6.44, 4.56


----------



## Torch (May 13, 2016)

7x7 PBs:
4:50 mo3
4:47 ao5 
4:56 ao12
5:05 ao50


----------



## OLLiver (May 13, 2016)

10.488, 10.846, 10.702, 10.611, 9.551, 15.297, 10.566, 15.031, 17.362, 11.930, 9.367, 15.208 =12.x 
Sub 11 avg 12 FAIL


----------



## Cale S (May 13, 2016)

9.30 square-1 single
(3, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (6, -1) / (-3, -4)

done at a hotel lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 13, 2016)

9.84, 9.60 and 9.56 3x3 ao5s in one session
I'm closing in on PB!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 13, 2016)

PB ao12 and 2nd best ao5 yay

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-13
avg of 12: 8.48

Time List:
1. 8.74 R' D2 F U2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F L' U B2 L2 U' R U B' U' 
2. 8.60 F' D2 L' F2 L' R2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 D R' B2 L2 D' U' F D2 U' 
3. 9.59 F2 D2 F' B U' B D2 L' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U' 
4. 8.05 R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 D2 R F2 U' L2 B2 D' F U' R F 
5. 9.77 B' U2 R2 U B2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D L' R2 D2 F' D' B D' F' D2 
6. 7.47 B D2 B' D2 U2 B D2 U2 F' D' L' B2 F U' L2 F2 D2 U B' 
7. (11.47) F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 L B F2 L U' R' F2 L2 U R 
8. 9.89 D R2 D2 B D2 B F' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 L' B' L' B' D' L' R2 U R2 
9. (6.90) F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B' F U B' D' R 
10. 8.51 B' R U2 R D2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 L2 D' L' F' U2 F2 D B' U' B' 
11. 7.04 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 D U' L' R' U' B' U' F' D R' 
12. 7.07 B' L2 D L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U2 L D' R' D' F D' R B2 U2

last 5 solves are a 7.54 ao5, failed to roll


----------



## TDM (May 13, 2016)

41. 12.46 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R D2 B' F' L' B2 U2 R B U'

x z'
B' D2 x' u M2 u'
U L U' L' U L' l2 U l' U l' U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
U2 L U L' U L U2 L'
U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M' U2 M

OH fullstep PB. 46/12.46 = 3.69 TPS.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 13, 2016)

OH PB's:

16.29 ao50
16.45 ao100

14.10 2nd best ao12, 10.68 fullstep PB with stupid lockup


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 13, 2016)

What started as a test run on this new timer turned into a great session!

number of times: 170/170
session average: 10.91 (σ = 1.05)
session mean: 10.98 (σ = 1.42)
current mean of 3: 10.59 (σ = 1.23)
best mean of 3: 9.04 (σ = 0.77)
current average of 5: 10.66 (σ = 1.11)
best average of 5: 9.26 (σ = 0.40)
current average of 12: 11.10 (σ = 0.96)
best average of 12: 9.90 (σ = 1.07)
current average of 100: 11.03 (σ = 1.03)
best average of 100: 10.73 (σ = 1.08)
best time: 7.41
worst time: 16.26



Spoiler



12.38, 9.26, 10.57, 16.26, 11.12, 11.73, 12.83, 9.60, 11.52, 12.49, 11.52, 9.77, 11.23, 10.88, 9.92, 11.09, 14.80, 11.10, 11.25, 11.34, 10.18, 10.15, 9.14, 11.03,10.90, 7.81, 9.32, 11.77, 11.11, 11.46, 11.08, 10.45, 10.10, 9.95, 14.68, 14.01, 10.61, 11.11, 12.23, 10.59, 8.57, 11.00, 10.04, 11.06, 8.81, 11.83, 9.37, 8.16,9.59, 9.37, 13.18, 9.34, 9.14, 12.18, 9.82, 9.50, 12.50, 9.52, 9.72, 11.21, 11.02, 12.55, 12.19, 10.57, 9.70, 10.05, 10.06, 10.98, 9.22, 9.59, 10.34, 10.97, 12.20,10.03, 12.20, 11.18, 10.71, 11.70, 9.56, 9.46, 11.16, 13.71, 12.52, 9.57, 10.76, 12.13, 13.86, 10.88, 11.14, 12.12, 10.43, 12.01, 9.92, 10.62, 12.15, 7.41, 9.87,14.05, 9.28, 9.95, 9.56, 11.70, 9.37, 10.55, 11.06, 12.65, 9.85, 11.48, 12.86, 10.36, 10.20, 9.37, 10.52, 9.58, 13.00, 12.91, 9.38, 12.03, 11.72, 11.38, 10.16,10.02, 11.76, 10.69, 13.85, 9.28, 11.00, 10.72, 12.15, 12.41, 10.40, 12.53, 11.05, 9.73, 11.96, 10.98, 13.57, 11.40, 11.25, 10.69, 10.67, 9.68, 9.80, 11.46, 9.42,11.76, 11.63, 11.00, 11.80, 12.62, 10.16, 10.26, 11.24, 10.86, 11.06, 12.81, 10.14, 9.53, 10.42, 11.59, 12.26, 12.52, 10.98, 11.19, 10.02, 9.38, 15.49, 9.18,11.22, 11.38


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 14, 2016)

wow no post for 14 hours.
Anyway here are some 3x3 stuff:
9.032 and 9.974 Singles 
11.877 Mo3 PB
12.171 Ao5 PB
13.183 Ao12
13.833 Ao50 PB (Contained both 9's too!)
14.14 Ao100 PB


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2016)

squan pbs. Time to learn more PLLs.
stats: (hide)
number of times: 102/102
best time: 11.51
worst time: 33.82

current mo3: 19.46 (σ = 2.09)
best mo3: 16.16 (σ = 2.39)

current avg5: 20.70 (σ = 1.91)
best avg5: 16.77 (σ = 2.03)

current avg12: 21.25 (σ = 3.05)
best avg12: 18.26 (σ = 2.76)

current avg50: 21.44 (σ = 3.09)
best avg50: 20.28 (σ = 2.85)

current avg100: 20.90 (σ = 2.99)
best avg100: 20.88 (σ = 3.02)

session avg: 20.82 (σ = 2.89)
session mean: 20.87


----------



## Berd (May 14, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> squan pbs. Time to learn more PLLs.
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 102/102
> best time: 11.51
> ...



What method do you use?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2016)

Berd said:


> What method do you use?


LBL? I think? I make the 2 blocks like roux, but insert the 2 remaining edges and then do PLL.

Also I only know how to do opposite parity but not adjacent parity. I should work on fixing that.


----------



## Berd (May 14, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> LBL? I think? I make the 2 blocks like roux, but insert the 2 remaining edges and then do PLL.
> 
> Also I only know how to do opposite parity but not adjacent parity. I should work on fixing that.



Cool!

Do you have the algs for putting in L2E?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2016)

Berd said:


> Cool!
> 
> Do you have the algs for putting in L2E?


M2 to put one of them in, then use that EO alg to put the other one in.

I should probably look for L2E algs though.


----------



## Cubeaddiction (May 14, 2016)

Recently got an 8.41 PB  (PLL skip) and I got a 9.xx Nonlucky.


----------



## WACWCA (May 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-14
avg of 5: 1.209

Time List:
1. (0.630) U' F' R2 U' F R' U' R2 U2
2. 1.009 U2 F R2 F' R2 F U2 R' U2
3. (1.918) F U R2 F R2 F' U F2 R2
4. 1.394 U2 F R' F' U2 R U' F' U2
5. 1.223 R' F2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' F'


----------



## Cale S (May 14, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> M2 to put one of them in, then use that EO alg to put the other one in.
> 
> I should probably look for L2E algs though.



You could also use these algs to solve CP while inserting the last edge


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2016)

Cale S said:


> You could also use these algs to solve CP while inserting the last edge


Hmm, is there a feasible amount of algs for combining last edge+PLL?
EDIT: I realise it's less than 21*4=84 cases... Right?


----------



## Cale S (May 14, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Hmm, is there a feasible amount of algs for combining last edge+PLL?
> EDIT: I realise it's less than 21*4=84 cases... Right?



Assuming you don't have parity it would be 72 cases (same reason PLL skip has 1/72 probability)


----------



## Torch (May 14, 2016)

Random improvement on 7x7, huzzah! 12 solves today:

(4:22.34), 4:43.02, 4:43.79, (5:18.62), 4:49.61, 4:31.57, 4:51.69, 4:39.32, 4:43.03, 5:05.52, 4:59.53, 4:44.56 = 4:47.16 ao12


----------



## Cale S (May 14, 2016)

19.12 square-1 avg100, finally sub-20


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2016)

Got these a day or two ago but never posted:

Best average of 12: 16.52
46-57 - 18.75 15.72 16.92 14.84 (22.50) 17.15 *15.91 14.42 16.03 17.09 (14.36)* 18.40

PB. Bold/underlined are 15.45 PB Mo3/Ao5.


----------



## Chree (May 14, 2016)

Fiiiiiinally. First sub1:30 Ao12: 1:29.40. And 2nd best Ao5: 1:25.72.

1:35.84, 1:25.51, 1:31.72, 1:30.59, (1:35.85), 1:28.89, 1:32.62, [1:25.68, 1:25.84, 1:31.72, 1:25.64, (1:23.03)]

I lost about a second one this last 1:23 single... almost dropped the cube, tipped it, caught it (luckily) in the right orientation. Really shaky hands after that.


----------



## Torch (May 14, 2016)

Torch said:


> Random improvement on 7x7, huzzah! 12 solves today:
> 
> (4:22.34), 4:43.02, 4:43.79, (5:18.62), 4:49.61, 4:31.57, 4:51.69, 4:39.32, 4:43.03, 5:05.52, 4:59.53, 4:44.56 = 4:47.16 ao12



And 6x6 PBs as well:
2:48.41 single (first sub-3, with OLL parity!)
3:00.22 mo3 
3:09.49 ao5
3:13.53 ao12


----------



## Cubeaddiction (May 14, 2016)

First sub 10 on cam single (PB 8.41)


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 15, 2016)

First sub-15 Sq1. Yay for lolscrambles.

14.79 (6, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, -4) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (1, -4) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0)


----------



## OLLiver (May 15, 2016)

2.825, 1.584, 2.512, 1.768, 2.568, 2.865, 1.784, 2.304, 2.081, 1:07.893, 3.016, 2.152 =2.388 ZBLL avg 12
look at the ZBLL consistency. 
This should start the ball rolling with Chris


----------



## biscuit (May 15, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 2.825, 1.584, 2.512, 1.768, 2.568, 2.865, 1.784, 2.304, 2.081, 1:07.893, 3.016, 2.152 =2.388 ZBLL avg 12
> look at the ZBLL consistency.
> This should start the ball rolling with Chris



FIGHT!


----------



## Ksh13 (May 15, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 2.825, 1.584, 2.512, 1.768, 2.568, 2.865, 1.784, 2.304, 2.081, 1:07.893, 3.016, 2.152 =2.388 ZBLL avg 12
> look at the ZBLL consistency.
> This should start the ball rolling with Chris


Is that with recog? If so, then having to sub-2s is impressive to me, gj. That 1 minute ZBLL though


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 15, 2016)

Not bad considering this was done on a cubetwist square-1

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-15
avg of 5: 22.505

Time List:
1. 22.313 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
2. (21.368) (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4) 
3. 22.184 (3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/ 
4. 23.017 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0) 
5. (26.143) (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)


----------



## OLLiver (May 15, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Is that with recog? If so, then having to sub-2s is impressive to me, gj. That 1 minute ZBLL though



Yes these were all with Recog. I think like 6 were 2GLLS and the rest were easy T/U/L cases

tonight in other news
finished fixing ZBLL T forever. U and T are now well and truly under my belt.

Fixing L this week whilst doing other stuff........
I wonder how El nub is doing


----------



## RhysC (May 15, 2016)

Did some OH for the first time in forever and got a nice 21.21 ao12.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 15, 2016)

5x5

1:13.49 ao5 2nd best
1:15.03 ao12 PB


----------



## Cale S (May 15, 2016)

4x4 pb's yay

43.13 avg5
44.94 avg12
45.81 avg25
47.00 avg50


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 15, 2016)

3x3 Ao100 this morning: 16.788. Rolled a 16.693 from last night. I think I can call the 16.693 my pb, for now.


----------



## DanpHan (May 15, 2016)

(4.44) L' U' R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D' F' R U' F' R U2 B2

Reconstruction:

z2 y L2 F' // Cross
U' R U R' // 1st Pair
R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd Pair
U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 3rd Pair
L U L' // 4th Pair
U F' U' L' U L F U2 // OLL + AUF (PLL skip)

36 moves I think?/4.44 ~ 8.11 tps

Half excited because the solve was nice, half salty because I hate the number 4 and was trying to avoid this exact time ;-;


----------



## OLLiver (May 16, 2016)

12.171, 9.257, 11.209, 11.111, 13.375= 11.49 avg of 5
nice avg of 5 with ZB, My bad EO makes me super inconsistent. These all had nice ZBLL to make up for it


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 16, 2016)

Square-1 PB

13.77 (0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1)

Square-1 singles are silly 
This was fullstep though.

Edit: 28.52 ao100 PB. Yep, singles are silly.


----------



## qaz (May 16, 2016)

go me

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-15
avg of 12: 9.73

Time List:
1. 11.01 L D2 B2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 R2 B' F' D F' R2 D2 F R 
2. (8.63) B' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 D F' L' R2 F' R F' U2 L2 F2 
3. 9.89 R U B2 R' L B2 D' F' L2 B U D L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 U2 R2 
4. 8.83 U2 F2 R U2 L' R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 B D' F' L F2 R2 U F2 L' U2 
5. 9.62 D2 B L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 L' U B L D' U F U R2 
6. 9.23 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B' U B U R' D B2 U' L2 R 
7. 9.29 L F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R D2 L2 B2 D' U L' B2 U R' B R' F2 D' 
8. 10.93 B2 D2 F R2 F L' U2 F U R' U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' D' R2 L2 
9. 9.47 L2 B D2 F U2 L2 B F2 R2 B L' D' L B U R' B' R B L 
10. 10.09 L U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R B' R2 D2 U F D R2 F2 L 
11. (11.19) F2 B L' F' U L2 U L D' B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R 
12. 8.85 D B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 L' B U2 F2 L R' F' D2 F D'


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2016)

After that false alarm last week, I did manage to get my first /actual sub-1 2x2 single. Cause 2x2 singles matter so much

0.97 F2 U2 F' U F' R F R' U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 16, 2016)

2x2 stackmat PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-16
avg of 12: 2.493

Time List:
1. 2.310 R' F2 U' R F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 
2. 2.270 R' F U' R' U' F R U2 F2 
3. 2.770 U' F2 R' U F' R2 U' F' U' 
4. 2.340 U2 F' R F' R F2 U' F2 U 
5. 2.380 F U2 R' F R U' F2 R2 U' 
6. (1.720) U2 F' R2 F' R F' U' R U 
7. 2.630 R2 F2 U2 F R U2 F' R F2 
8. (DNF(3.910)) U R F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U2 
9. 3.250 F2 R' U F2 U F' U2 R' U' 
10. 1.930 U2 R F R' U2 R F' R F' 
11. 2.940 F2 U2 R2 U R' U F' R F' R' 
12. 2.110 F2 U' R F U R2 U2 F2 R' U'

2-6 are 2.33 ao5, pretty happy with this avg because like 1/3 of it was 1-looked


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 16, 2016)

OH pb Ao5: 22.666, (20.636), 22.366, (28.232), 22.367 = 22.466


----------



## kake123 (May 16, 2016)

From learning megaminx in late 2014 with 8min-ish times, to not practising and forgetting how to solve, to trying to get back and being stuck and giving up...

To finally, in less than a day when something clicked, getting 4min-ish times


----------



## Berd (May 16, 2016)

4.32 2x2 PB ao100!


----------



## Hssandwich (May 16, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> After that false alarm last week, I did manage to get my first /actual sub-1 2x2 single. Cause 2x2 singles matter so much
> 
> 0.97 F2 U2 F' U F' R F R' U'


What did you do?
x' z' R'
F R U R' U' F' R2 F2 R2
????


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> What did you do?
> x' z' R'
> F R U R' U' F' R2 F2 R2
> ????


y' x'
R' F R U R' U' F R2 B2

I made the layer, did the OLL and canceled into the R2 B2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 16, 2016)

Pretty good


----------



## OLLiver (May 17, 2016)

I'm just gonna leave this here .
1.481, 3.064, 1.584, 3.955, 0.936, 1.465, 2.409, 3.040, 2.888, 1.600, 2.329, 3.464=2.33 2GLL training avg of 12
nice 1.81 avg of 5 in there somewhere.
]


----------



## tx789 (May 17, 2016)

7.03 pyraminx mean of 100. Makes me getting NR this weekend more likely.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 17, 2016)

6.80 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R' L' F R' F' R2 F' U' F' R2 L

First sub 7


----------



## imvelox (May 17, 2016)

7:52.59 gigaminx single


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 17, 2016)

59.64 megaminx single, seems like so long since I last got a sub-1


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2016)

(1:06.86) Bw Lw2 D2 Dw R' Rw2 Lw2 F R2 D' F2 Uw B D' F' U' Uw F' U L2 Uw2 Fw Lw L2 D' R2 Fw2 U' Lw Bw2 L' U' D Dw2 Rw2 Lw' B Uw R2 U' L Dw Fw Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 B' Dw D Fw F' U2 L2 D Fw' L2 D Fw2 U' Lw' 

2nd best


----------



## ryanj92 (May 17, 2016)

lots of waiting around for things to compile today...

clocksim
4.799 (5.749) 4.701 5.070 (4.600) = *4.857*, finally sub-real clock UWR 
5.761 average of 100
also had a near miss, 5.24 ao12 (5.22 is PB)


----------



## Torch (May 17, 2016)

1:34.44 mega PB ao5 for the weekly comp!


----------



## KevinG (May 17, 2016)

So... Learned like 72 ZBLLs the last 3 days 
Pretty good I guess


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 17, 2016)

3rd best ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-17
avg of 12: 8.53

Time List:
1. 8.76 F' R D2 L R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R B2 F2 D' F' R' U' F' D U' R2 
2. 8.44 U' F L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 B F2 L' D' L2 R' D' F2 D2 U F' 
3. 8.52 L' B2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 R' D2 B' D' U2 B' R D' L2 
4. (7.23) L2 B2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 B F2 L2 U R2 U' R' B2 U2 F' R2 F 
5. 9.25 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 R F' U B' F L' R2 D2 U' L' 
6. 7.88 U R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' U' L B2 U B D' U F2 R2 
7. 8.17 L' B2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 F D' U L2 F2 L U2 L2 R' 
8. 8.94 L' D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 D F2 L2 F' L B2 R B2 L2 U F' U 
9. 8.21 B' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B' L D B' L B2 L F2 D' 
10. 8.87 D' F D2 F D2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 L' B' D' R' U L' B2 L2 F 
11. 8.25 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L B' F U' B D' L D' B' F 
12. (9.91) F2 U L2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 D' L U R' D'


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 17, 2016)

Officially sub 5 on 2x2, yay.

Ao1000 = 4.99

best time: 2.01
best mo3: 3.15 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 3.49 (σ = 0.26)
best avg12: 4.09 (σ = 0.55)
best avg50: 4.55 (σ = 0.74)
best avg100: 4.71 (σ = 0.88)



Spoiler



5.24, 5.09, 5.34, 4.95, 3.51, 3.89, (8.57), 5.07, 3.74, 8.07, 4.71, 3.95, 3.42, 4.34, 5.62, 4.36, (9.55), 4.68, 5.96, 7.38, 4.70, 5.10, 3.71, 3.90, 4.74, 4.58, 4.42, 3.92, 4.97, 4.61, (8.21), 4.65, 4.07, 5.69, 5.06, (3.13), 3.76, 5.66, 4.55, 3.83, 4.43, 4.13, 4.25, 4.32, 7.45, 6.48+, 3.65, 4.18, 6.84, 6.30, 4.83, 5.29, (DNF(7.67)), 4.37, 4.21, 4.94, 4.42, 4.20, 3.75, 6.11, 4.67, 4.17, 4.65, 6.67, 3.95, 4.45, 4.08, 4.08, 5.05, 3.62, 4.78, 6.05, 5.28, 4.23, 5.96, 4.35, 4.19, 6.16, 5.98, 5.12, 4.18, 5.81, 4.54, 4.79, 6.34, 5.15, 4.59, (10.83), 3.71, 4.87, 6.15, 4.75, 5.28, 6.88, (10.54), 4.85, 3.40, 5.23, 6.31, 4.78, 4.66, 5.95, 4.42, 4.11, (10.45), 3.57, 5.85, 3.50, 4.36, 4.41, (DNF(7.54)), 3.96, 7.90, 6.03, 5.58, 3.97, 5.03, 8.05, 5.15, 7.32, (8.83+), 5.82, (3.21), 6.41, (2.48), 5.72, 4.49, 5.70, 5.86, 4.57, 4.88, (3.22), 4.09, 7.13, 4.28, 5.33, 4.25, 3.48, 4.80, 4.21, 5.17, 5.60+, 5.08, 5.54, 5.93, 3.64, 4.63, (10.90), 5.14, 4.47, 5.27, 4.08, 5.83, 6.02, 5.25, (3.19), 4.84, 6.37, 5.57, 3.90, 7.65, 5.12, 4.92, 3.94, 5.84, 3.96, 4.57, 3.74, 5.44, 3.92, 5.09, 3.99, 3.94, 5.68, 3.71, 3.79, (14.81), 4.17, 4.76, 4.64, 3.90, 4.03, 4.46, 5.65, 6.98, 4.20, (3.26), 5.67, 5.55, 5.96, 3.62, 5.61, 5.14, 5.83, 4.73, (8.80), 5.10, 6.68, 4.02, 7.92, 7.41, (8.94), 4.67, 5.47, 5.24, 4.88, 4.28, 5.68, (3.27), 4.20, 4.03, 4.36, 4.32, 4.97, 5.79, 5.19, 4.40, 3.55, 5.16, 5.68, 6.07, 5.34, 5.65, 5.69, (2.01), (3.24), 5.48, 4.71, 5.30, 4.80, 4.95, 6.04, 4.68, 5.51, 5.75, 7.97, 5.54, 4.94, 4.05, 3.51, 4.83, 4.33, 3.89, (3.29), 4.45, 6.07, 5.60, 3.85, 4.26, 4.47, 4.23, 3.63, 5.26, 6.24, 4.99, 4.77, 4.56, 5.47, 5.17, 6.44, 4.56, 6.10, 4.47, 7.63+, 5.43, 4.31, (13.06), (10.93), 4.94, 4.97, 4.74, 5.26, 3.84, 6.06, 4.56, 4.33, 4.48, 3.97, 4.25, 4.33, 5.35, 6.26, 5.58, 4.60, 3.55, (14.26), 4.49, 4.47, 4.25, 4.79, 3.60, 4.87, 4.42, 5.28, 3.46, 5.36, 4.37, 3.91, 4.62, 4.51, 7.20, 4.49, 5.25, 6.07, 3.77, 5.08, 4.39, 5.78, 4.22, 6.00, 4.55, 3.39, 4.86, 5.04, 6.19, 4.37, 3.91, 4.90, 7.10, 5.01, 5.27, 4.18, (3.11), 4.28, 4.82, 4.76, 3.96, 4.49, 4.85, 7.28, 5.38, 7.32, 5.80, 4.05, 4.09, 4.03, 4.33, 4.35, 3.56, 7.15, (8.94), 5.02, 4.49, 6.88, 4.74, 4.58, 3.94, 3.87, 3.47, 4.84, 5.66, 4.15, 4.59, (11.30+), 4.14, 4.26, 4.91, 4.59, 4.29, 4.56, 5.06, 6.10, (3.21), 5.43, 5.37, 4.27, (11.89), 5.06, (15.49), 7.28, 5.39, 6.14+, 4.94, 4.68, 4.38, 6.45, (8.49+), 4.12, 4.90, 3.84, 4.27, 4.91, 7.12, 4.50, 3.86, 5.47, 6.28, 7.13, 4.97, 5.00, 3.62, 5.78, 5.38, 3.72, 3.37, 5.26, 4.11, 4.51, 4.80, 4.18, 4.03, 4.51, 6.19, 4.71, 6.27, 4.91, 3.98, 6.04, 4.06, 5.94, 4.77, 4.02, 4.93, 5.47, 7.16, 4.37, (10.76), 5.54, 4.76, (3.34), 5.30, 4.62, 4.84, 6.13, (3.09), 5.34, 6.83, 4.59, 6.06, 7.06, 4.32, 4.55, 5.20, 6.59, 4.46, 6.83, 3.95, 3.92, 4.74, 5.69, 4.74, 4.39, 4.40, 4.93, 5.42, 5.67, (2.62), 4.32, 5.44, 6.61+, 3.49, 7.06, 5.35, 5.60, 4.01, 3.93, (8.46), 4.88, 6.83, (2.91), 4.21, (16.38), 5.75, 4.17, 5.56+, 6.84, 4.69, 3.68, 5.35, 5.39, (18.54), 4.44, 4.38, 5.00, 4.81, 5.03, 5.56, 5.83, 3.76, 6.51+, (8.59), 3.61, 5.65, 5.57, (3.06), 4.92, (3.10), (2.95), (9.76+), 5.25, 4.84, 3.65, (9.22), 4.67, 4.83, 8.11, 6.95, 7.35+, 4.40, 4.29, (3.25), 6.46, (3.15), 3.77, 3.44, 5.41, 5.18, 4.67, 4.24, 7.44, 3.63, 4.79, 4.33, 4.98, (9.17), 4.78, 4.68, 5.43, 4.84, 5.31, (2.75), 4.77, 4.31, 5.78, (8.45), 4.54, 4.13, 3.89, 4.89, 4.61, 4.10, 5.66, (16.49+), 5.93, 5.66, 4.74, 4.87, 3.93, 5.51, 4.56, 3.62, 5.81+, 3.84, 6.23, 4.61, 4.55, 4.11, 4.08, 4.45, 4.53, 4.81, 4.31, (8.50), 4.64, (2.85), 5.29, 5.10, 3.41, (10.22+), 7.45, 6.56, 7.04, (10.32), 5.57, 3.82, 4.18, 5.47, (2.23), 4.39, (2.82), 6.35, 6.19, 4.02, 7.95, 5.38, 7.53, (2.18), 7.36, 4.21, 6.12, 4.79, 3.80, 4.41, 5.15, 5.13, 3.54, 4.59, 6.26, 4.57, 3.99, 7.23, 3.48, 3.83, 7.22, 4.24, 4.96, 5.00, 5.18, 7.26, 6.06, 6.29, 5.66, (3.25), 5.07, 5.37, 7.04, 5.23, (9.24), 3.81, 5.19, 4.77, (12.29), 5.64, 5.60, 4.50, 4.62, 4.13, 5.66, 5.00, 5.12, 4.51, 4.83, 5.05, 4.65, (3.23), (3.02), 5.24, 6.85, (23.79), 5.24, 3.83, 4.57, 4.67, 4.92, 5.28, 3.54, 5.33, 5.00, 6.62, 5.73, 4.02, 4.10, 6.84, 4.27, 6.10, 5.46, 5.39, 4.76, 4.61, (8.67), 4.94, 5.31, 6.06+, 5.01, 4.57, 4.23, 4.65, 4.85, 4.48, 3.64, 4.26, 4.60, 5.53, 7.18, 4.38, 4.98, 4.41, 3.75, 7.64, 5.21, 4.94, 4.92, 5.34, 4.18, 4.42, (3.26), 5.55, 6.91, 4.01, 5.26, 5.89, 4.39, 4.68, 4.18, 4.95, 4.54, 4.39, 4.78, (3.09), 4.68, 5.90, 4.70, 6.69, (10.16), 5.05, 6.42, 7.48, 5.81, 4.60, 4.39, 4.02, 5.11, 3.90, 5.65, 3.68, 4.32, 5.45, 5.30, 4.87, 3.94, 4.15, 4.00, 6.06, 4.64, 5.06, 5.55, 4.16, 4.45, 4.23, 4.09, 6.39, (11.93), 4.04, 5.98, 5.24, (13.64), 5.79, 4.06, 4.80, 4.79, 3.76, 5.91, 6.59, 6.18, 4.61, 5.38, 5.98+, (3.00), 4.99, 4.45, 3.88, 4.91, 7.10, 6.67, 6.05, 4.28, 4.74, 5.68, 4.72, 5.64, 6.69, 4.17, 3.77, (10.38), 6.94+, 4.76, 3.92, 7.48, 5.42, 3.89, 4.46, 5.24, 5.12, 4.71, 4.51, 4.54, 3.57, (3.34), 4.38, 4.81, (3.08), 5.61, 4.72, 4.68, (8.91), 3.99, 5.49, 5.51, 4.26, 3.99, 4.96, (3.16), 6.13, 3.74, 3.89, 4.10, 3.70, 3.51, 6.18, 4.07, 5.62, 3.95, (2.90), 3.90, 5.92, 5.35, 4.20, 3.66, 5.82, 4.76, 5.37, 7.48, 5.74, 4.87, 4.85, 4.23, 6.21, 4.20, 3.69, 3.70, 4.07, 4.45, 7.50, 3.70, 5.50, 3.81, 4.23, 6.80, 3.73, 4.04, 4.50, 4.26, 5.67, 4.28, 4.99, 4.99, 4.17, 4.30, 6.08, 3.63, 5.02, 4.82, 4.93, 5.14, (3.36), 3.55, 3.98, 7.53, 5.38, 5.83, 4.99, 4.98, 5.45, 5.47, 6.15, 3.74, 7.83, 3.84, 4.51, 5.76, 3.83, (3.28), 6.56, (3.06), 4.47, (12.86), 4.60, 6.51, 3.90, 4.15, 6.50, 8.02, (14.75), 5.22, 4.27, 5.93, 4.22, 6.09, (3.26), 3.70, 4.58, 4.20, 6.87, 4.09, 5.38, 5.36, 4.92, 4.42, 6.22, 4.24, (2.66), (8.20), 4.79, 5.09, 4.13, 4.35, 6.56, 4.21, 5.00, 6.77, (3.31), 4.80, 3.99, 5.62, 6.26+, 4.86, 3.75, (3.35), 3.38, 5.08, 4.95, 4.89, 5.54, 4.76, 7.82, 5.50, (3.12), 4.50, 4.67, 3.90, 4.52, 6.65, 4.42, 6.78, 5.57, 5.37, 5.54, 5.40, 4.69, 4.87, 5.22, 4.21, 7.86+, 5.22, 6.26, 4.46, 5.08, (DNF(4.67)), (3.01), 5.35, (2.95), 4.61, 4.35, (15.19), 5.32, 3.84, 4.72, 5.38, 4.67, 3.82, 5.31, 4.05, 4.32, 3.55, 4.50, 3.92, 5.54, (3.06), 4.00, 4.54, 4.67, (3.34), 4.42, 4.71, (3.28), 4.64, 5.42, 4.53, 5.31, 4.04, 4.34, 4.66, 3.58, 3.42, 6.14, 4.58, (3.29), 5.20, 3.60, 5.55, 5.56, (9.12), 4.59, 7.62, 5.42, 6.11, 6.17, 4.67, 3.39, 6.15, 3.58, 4.42, 5.68, 5.54, 3.61, 3.38, 3.94, 5.50, 4.06, 4.93, 6.64, (11.80), 5.25, 4.57, 4.38, 3.70, 3.92, 4.63, 4.11, 4.40


----------



## DanpHan (May 17, 2016)

PB avg12: 7.45



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-17
avg of 12: 7.45

Time List:
1. (9.18) B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L B2 F2 L D' F2 L U F' U F2 U F' 
2. (6.77) B2 U R2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 D2 U' L D L2 U R' B2 R2 F 
3. 6.89 B2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 L R' U' B' D' B' F' U R B R D' 
4. 7.21 R2 F2 L U' F' U' D' R F B2 U2 D F2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 
5. 6.92 F' U D F' D2 L' B L' D' L' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D' 
6. 7.02 R2 B' U2 B F2 D2 F2 U2 L D B R' F L B' U' F' U' 
7. 8.01 R2 U2 D B2 L F2 D' L2 F' L R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 
8. 7.88 F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B D L2 D2 R D' B2 D' U' 
9. 8.32 R2 L' D2 F' R F2 B' D R2 B U2 L2 D2 B R2 B2 R2 L2 B' R' 
10. 7.81 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 F L F' D' R D L D2 U L' 
11. 6.95 B' R U' D F' L' D' L2 F L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U D' R' 
12. 7.49 U R2 U B2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F' U' R' B F L2 B2 U' L


----------



## Lykos (May 18, 2016)

First sub 25 average and first full step sub 20 solve.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 18, 2016)

So this happened today:
5.94 pb
Scramble F D2 F2 D2 R2 F’ L2 F R2 B’ L2 U L’ F2 U’ R D F’ L’ D2 L’
2x2x2: z2 L D’ R’ D2 F U’ F’ (6/6) 
X-cross: U’ Lw U’ Lw’ U R’ (6/12) 
F2L 1: Dw’ R U’ R’ (4/16) 
F2L 2: U R’ U R U2 R’ U R (8/24) 
F2L: L’ U’ L U’ L’ U’ L (7/31) 
OLL: U’ Rw U R’ U’ L’ U R U’ (9/40) 
PLL: x’ U’ (1/41) 
TPS: 6.9 

As well pb ao5: (8.18), 9.33, 9.54, (13.10), 9.52 =9.46 (σ = 0.12)

1/3 of he way there to 10,000 solves, 1/3 of the month gone, one track for success!


----------



## Chree (May 18, 2016)

The Weilong GTS is good.

1/5/12/100: 8.94, 11.52, 12.43, 13.42. 

2nd sub9 ever, first full step w/ xcross. Maybe PB 5, probably PB 12, definitely PB 100, beating my official average.


----------



## DanpHan (May 18, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So this happened today:
> 5.94 pb
> Scramble F D2 F2 D2 R2 F’ L2 F R2 B’ L2 U L’ F2 U’ R D F’ L’ D2 L’
> 2x2x2: z2 L D’ R’ D2 F U’ F’ (6/6)
> ...



what the hell man


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 18, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> what the hell man


I don't know man. 
So how do you calculate this global average thingy? Id guess 12.5 just cause that's what the large session averages have been, but I don't know if that's how you calculate it.


----------



## DanpHan (May 18, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I don't know man.
> So how do you calculate this global average thingy? Id guess 12.5 just cause that's what the large session averages have been, but I don't know if that's how you calculate it.


you don't calculate it, you just kind of guess it. If you're typically getting averages around 12.5, then your global average is probably around 12.5. You're making this way harder than it needs to be lmao


----------



## OLLiver (May 18, 2016)

tx789 said:


> 7.03 pyraminx mean of 100. Makes me getting NR this weekend more likely.


nice man, I'm hoping to set the 3X3 NR in canberra this weekend


----------



## guysensei1 (May 18, 2016)

Not me, but it's his first ever sub-50 3x3 ao5 and it's incredibly entertaining. Also can someone tell me what method that is, he says he forgot where he learnt it from.


----------



## OLLiver (May 18, 2016)

Ok this merits double post.
ZB method PB avg of 5
(9.146), 12.379, 9.998, (16.664), 9.241=10.539.
My LS/LL avg is better with ZB than CFOP if I know the ZBLL well lol


----------



## ottozing (May 18, 2016)

Best sq1 session in a while, although the only PB was avg5

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.107
worst time: 19.899

current mo3: 13.080 (σ = 1.49)
best mo3: 8.727 (σ = 1.32)

current avg5: 11.815 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 9.623 (σ = 1.89)

current avg12: 11.738 (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: 10.759 (σ = 1.47)

current avg50: 12.190 (σ = 1.64)
best avg50: 11.699 (σ = 1.80)

current avg100: 11.995 (σ = 1.70)
best avg100: 11.995 (σ = 1.70)

session avg: 11.995 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 12.012


----------



## kaimitai (May 18, 2016)

New cuber here. I started out around 2 weeks ago, and though I have had some 1:01's I didn't break the 1-minute barrier before now, with a pb of 52.08. Got a Sune OLL and E-perm PLL. I'm using CFOP.
Still working on making my F2L - which is by far my weakest point - more efficient.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 18, 2016)

3x3: 7.80 ao5
8.41 ao12 PB
8.90 ao50
9.09 ao100

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-18
avg of 12: 8.41

Time List:
1. 8.91 R2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B U' L' R2 F' R' D' L2 B2 D2 
2. 8.84 R2 D B2 D U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F U2 F2 U' B D' L' U F' 
3. (9.83) U' L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 U' R' D' L' B' U L' D2 B D2 B2 
4. 8.74 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 F R U B L2 F L D' F2 U2 B' 
5. (6.80) R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U F2 U' B D' B2 U' L U R' F' D2 B2 
6. 7.43 R D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R' F' D2 R2 F D 
7. 7.65 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R' D' L2 R F2 L' B U' F' U 
8. 8.31 U B2 L2 D U L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B U' R2 D F L' U R2 U' F 
9. 8.81 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U' B2 R B' L2 U2 
10. 7.89 B' U R' F B' R U L U B F2 U R2 B2 U D F2 B2 R2 D' F2 
11. 8.18 L U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 B2 U' F L2 D B U2 R U R 
12. 9.32 R F2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F D L' B' R' D R D2 F2 R

contains 7.80 ao5  sucks about the counting 9 lol

ao50/100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-18
avg of 100: 9.09

Time List:
1. 9.79 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 D F2 U2 F2 B' L' D' F' L R' D L2 F2 R2 
2. 8.79 L B2 L2 D' U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 R B' D2 L' B' D F2 R2 U 
3. 9.69 B' D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F R2 B U R2 U2 B' L' F2 D L F' R' 
4. 9.56 L' U' F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 U' R2 B R2 F2 L' R2 U' F2 U' B 
5. 8.70 L F2 D2 F U2 B L2 R2 U2 F D2 F R' U' B' L' F D' U2 R 
6. 8.93 U' D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 R' B2 F U' B D2 R2 F2 R F R 
7. 7.87 F R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' U B F' D' F' L2 U 
8. 8.68 D U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 R' U' L2 U2 B' L2 U L D' F 
9. (10.35) F R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B R2 L D' B2 F D' F2 L' D B' U 
10. 9.61 B D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 L D L2 U R2 B' F2 L F' 
11. 8.61 R' D L2 U' B R2 L D L2 F B2 D2 B' U2 F D2 B L2 F U' 
12. 9.04 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 R U B' D2 L D' B2 F2 D' F R' 
13. 9.14 B' L U2 L2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L F2 B D' R' F' L' F R' U2 
14. 9.21 U' R2 B' F' R2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' D2 F' U2 F' L' 
15. 9.69 U' B R' F2 B U L' F2 L' B R U2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 
16. 9.62 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U B' L B2 D' R F R2 F U' B2 
17. 9.55 L' F R2 D R2 L U L B L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U R' 
18. 9.92 U R2 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' R F' D L' D R2 B' U' L' F2 
19. 9.97 L2 F L2 R2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R B L D' L' B R 
20. 10.01 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B L2 D' L U' R2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 
21. 8.92 R' F' U2 B U2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' R' F' L' R2 F' U2 R2 
22. 8.85 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U L' U2 F' D' B2 R' F' R' U L 
23. 9.55 F' U' B2 U' B2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F U R2 B' L D B R' F' 
24. 9.93 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' U' L' B2 U' F D' U B' F2 R U' 
25. 9.57 U2 F2 R D2 L2 R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 U B D' R2 U B' L D F2 R 
26. 7.63 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U R' U2 L' D L' R' B' U2 R U2 
27. (6.79) R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B U' L' B2 F2 L2 D U2 B L' F' 
28. 9.78 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B F' D2 R B' F' R' U L R2 D B L' 
29. 8.32 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 D' B' L B2 U2 L B U' R2 F2 U' 
30. 8.37 R2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 F' D' R' D' L2 F' D2 L2 D' R' 
31. 9.12 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' U' F R' U L D' B U B2 U' R' 
32. 9.36 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 U F' L B F2 D' L' B 
33. 9.61 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 D B2 D B' L R D' B L F2 D' F 
34. 10.10 B D B2 U L2 B' L2 U' L' U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' 
35. (10.65) U2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 F U' F L' U2 F R' U2 F' D 
36. 9.64 F2 B' L' B2 D' F' L U' D' B U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 U' 
37. 8.80 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B R2 L' B2 F L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 L 
38. 8.96 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U B2 U' F D2 R F R D' F U2 R' D2 
39. 10.06 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U B2 L' R2 F U L D' B' R' D' U2 
40. 8.76 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' R B2 U2 F D' B2 U B' F2 R 
41. 8.04 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' D L U' B' F' L2 B2 U R' 
42. 9.43 D' R' B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 D U R' F' D B U L' D' 
43. 8.43 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B U' B2 U2 B D2 B R U F2 
44. 9.05 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L B R2 U R2 B' D2 B D F2 
45. 9.25 B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 R B D2 R' U L' B2 D' B L' 
46. 8.84 U R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L D2 R2 U' F' D2 B2 F2 
47. 8.61 B2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 L F2 D2 R' D' F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B' L2 
48. 10.08 B2 L' D2 R D2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F U' R' F' U' F D' L' 
49. 9.27 F2 L2 D2 B F' U2 L2 B U2 F2 R U L' B' F U F2 D B2 U 
50. 8.50 B2 F D2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 U' L D U' F2 L B' U2 
51. 8.96 U D2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L' B F2 L D' B' L B' L' 
52. 9.26 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 F L2 F' D U R' B' L' R' D2 F D2 U' 
53. 9.18 B L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D U F2 D' B2 L' B R U F' U L D2 U' 
54. 7.55 B2 U B' R' B2 R' B2 D F D2 F2 L' U2 L D2 R' U2 L B2 R 
55. 9.56 B2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 R' U' L' R' B' F2 L' U2 R2 
56. 9.38 U L D2 R' F B D F R' F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 F' 
57. 7.50 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R' F2 D' L2 B U2 F' L' R' D2 
58. 9.20 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 D' L2 F R B' F2 R' D' B2 D L2 R' 
59. 9.62 U D2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R B2 L' U2 R' U R2 F L2 R F D B L 
60. 8.89 R2 U2 R U2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 B F U' B F2 L2 D2 R' F2 
61. 9.58 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B' F' D B2 U' F' L F' R' B' 
62. (7.37) F' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B L D B D R2 D2 F 
63. (10.42) L B2 R B2 R U2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B R' D' L R D' F2 R 
64. (10.78) U2 L D2 F' U F2 D2 F' R D' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' 
65. 8.91 R2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B U' L' R2 F' R' D' L2 B2 D2 
66. 8.84 R2 D B2 D U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F U2 F2 U' B D' L' U F' 
67. 9.83 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 U' R' D' L' B' U L' D2 B D2 B2 
68. 8.74 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 F R U B L2 F L D' F2 U2 B' 
69. (6.80) R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U F2 U' B D' B2 U' L U R' F' D2 B2 
70. 7.43 R D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R' F' D2 R2 F D 
71. 7.65 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R' D' L2 R F2 L' B U' F' U 
72. 8.31 U B2 L2 D U L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B U' R2 D F L' U R2 U' F 
73. 8.81 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U' B2 R B' L2 U2 
74. 7.89 B' U R' F B' R U L U B F2 U R2 B2 U D F2 B2 R2 D' F2 
75. 8.18 L U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 B2 U' F L2 D B U2 R U R 
76. 9.32 R F2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F D L' B' R' D R D2 F2 R 
77. 9.31 R B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 D B F L R U B' F R2 
78. 8.46 F' R D2 L' F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' U R' B' L U2 B R 
79. (10.12) D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 D' L' R2 B L R U' L' R2 D 
80. 9.80 U' D2 F' D2 R' F' L U2 R' D2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 
81. 8.94 B2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' B' D B' R' D B' D' 
82. 9.60 L B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D F' L2 F2 R2 D' R B L' 
83. 9.40 D2 R2 L' D2 F2 L D R' F' U2 R' U2 L U2 B2 R L2 F2 B2 
84. 10.00 U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 B R2 F' U2 F D' B' F R2 D2 U' L B F D' 
85. 9.38 B D' L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L' U2 R' D B2 F' D' B L2 
86. 9.91 R2 D2 U2 B U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' L' B D' R U L D2 R U2 R 
87. (6.86) U F2 L D' R2 B' R' U L F2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 
88. 8.62 F2 U' L2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B L B' F' R' U2 R2 F R U 
89. 8.43 B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U F L2 B F2 L D F2 U2 L U' 
90. 9.25 B2 D R2 U B2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D R' D L B' D2 B2 R2 B R' D' 
91. 9.15 D R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L D2 B' U' L' U' R' D2 L' F' 
92. 9.15 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 B' L2 R2 D L' D' R B2 R' D B' F2 L 
93. 9.94 D' U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 B' U L' F' U F2 R2 D L2 B 
94. 9.91 B U B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 B' R' D' U2 B R D 
95. (7.35) U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F U R2 F D' R' D2 L2 R2 B' 
96. 7.71 B' D' L B2 U F' R' L U' R F2 D' F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 U B2 
97. 9.48 L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B R2 F' D R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U R 
98. 8.86 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F R' B F' R2 B' D' L' D' F 
99. 9.17 R2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R F2 U L' B D2 L2 U2 L F2 
100. 9.45 L2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 L' F2 L2 B2 F' L' U L D2 F


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2016)

1:19.28 5x5 PB avg12


----------



## Hssandwich (May 18, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Not me, but it's his first ever sub-50 3x3 ao5 and it's incredibly entertaining. Also can someone tell me what method that is, he says he forgot where he learnt it from.


Looks like Waterman (I think) or CF. 
The steps seem to be:
Cross
First Layer
Corner permutation of opposite layer
Corner orientation of opposite layer
Edges of opposite layer, leaving 4 edges
Edge permutation
Edge orientation


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 18, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> you don't calculate it, you just kind of guess it. If you're typically getting averages around 12.5, then your global average is probably around 12.5. You're making this way harder than it needs to be lmao


You can say your global average is x if you have a sub-x average of 1000.


----------



## Lykos (May 18, 2016)

kaimitai said:


> New cuber here. I started out around 2 weeks ago, and though I have had some 1:01's I didn't break the 1-minute barrier before now, with a pb of 52.08. Got a Sune OLL and E-perm PLL. I'm using CFOP.
> Still working on making my F2L - which is by far my weakest point - more efficient.


You started 2 weeks ago and already know the E perm? Not bad at all!

I got my first sub-2 result on 4x4.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kaimitai (May 18, 2016)

Lykos said:


> You started 2 weeks ago and already know the E perm? Not bad at all!
> 
> I got my first sub-2 result on 4x4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I found badmephisto's guide when doing some online search for speedcubing, and for his 4 look LL method I needed to learn some OLLs and some PLLs, one of which was the E-perm. I hate getting it, but the algorithm he presents has some nice symmetry to it.

I am trying to learn the complete set of PLLs so that I can do a 3 look LL instead, but if I try to cram too hard and too quickly I will likely get frustrated. Those g-perms look hard to recognize fast too.

I got plenty of sub-60 sec solves today. Been steadily improving by at least 5 seconds on average every day since I started. (I know full well this can't last for too long )


----------



## Torch (May 18, 2016)

Skewb PBs:
2.29 single (R L' B' R' L' B R U L)
5.47 ao5
6.30 ao12
7.21 ao50
7.43 ao100


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 18, 2016)

3x3 PB's
Mo3: 11.355
Ao5: 11.685
Ao12: 12.722
Ao50: 13.788
Ao100: 14.028 (Missed the chance to roll it)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 19, 2016)

18.471 OH PB.
Third sub-20 in the last 2 days.
U B' F U' B2 L2 U B' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 L2
Slowly approaching "Not being a scrub" level in OH.


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So this happened today:
> 5.94 pb
> Scramble F D2 F2 D2 R2 F’ L2 F R2 B’ L2 U L’ F2 U’ R D F’ L’ D2 L’
> 2x2x2: z2 L D’ R’ D2 F U’ F’ (6/6)
> ...



You're going to be faster than me by the end of the month!


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 19, 2016)

PLL parity  Still on my quest for a sub-30

30.44 Rw' L2 Uw2 L' Uw D' B2 Rw B L' Fw2 R Uw2 R' Uw R F' L' U2 Fw' Uw R2 D' Rw2 F R' D U' F' R' B R2 F' Fw B L F' Rw F R'


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 19, 2016)

57.56 megaminx single and 1:06.59 ao12


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2016)

First sub-3 ao5 on 6x6!

3:04.44, 2:57.02, 2:57.02, (3:08.14), (2:55.14) = 2:59.50 ao5

Yes, I did actually get 2:57.02 twice in a row.

EDIT: More PBs:

2:42 single
2:57 mo3
3:05 ao12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 19, 2016)

first 5 solves of the day wat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-19
avg of 5: 7.89

Time List:
1. 8.00 U B R2 L' U' D F' D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 
2. 7.38 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D F' U2 L R U' B' U' F L R' 
3. (7.07) R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R U L' R' D' B L2 U' B R' 
4. (9.93) L B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D F2 U' R2 B L' U2 R B' D2 U' F D2 
5. 8.29 B U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 F D' R' U B U' L U2 F D


----------



## YouCubing (May 19, 2016)

u wot squan
(11.51), 15.05, 18.74, (20.46), 12.40 = 15.40 PB avg5
fun fact: I didn't even notice it until about 20 solves later lol
btw Katie, what's your PB avg5 again?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 19, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> u wot squan
> (11.51), 15.05, 18.74, (20.46), 12.40 = 15.40 PB avg5
> fun fact: I didn't even notice it until about 20 solves later lol
> btw Katie, what's your PB avg5 again?


15.59  Although I do have a 16.59 Ao12


----------



## YouCubing (May 19, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 15.59  Although I do have a 16.59 Ao12


I'm too much of a nub to get that many good solves in a row xD but I can dream ;-;


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 19, 2016)

12.75 ao500 pb


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 20, 2016)

Still hate Skewb

Ao12: *6.19*

1. (4.35) R' U B' R' L R L' R 
2. 5.80 U' R B' R U B U' L 
3. 6.51 B' L U' B R' L' R B 
4. 4.58 L R B' R' U B R' B' U 
5. 5.43 R' L B R' B' U' R' L R' 
6. 7.04 U' B L' R' B' R L' U 
7. 5.08 B R U' L R B' U' R 
8. 6.61 B' U B' U' B R U R U 
9. 7.70 B R L' U R L' U' B U' 
10. 7.39 B' U B R' B U B R' 
11. (10.05) U' R B' R' B' R L' R 
12. 5.75 L R' L' R U' R' U' L' R'


----------



## Torch (May 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Still hate Skewb
> 
> Ao12: *6.19*
> 
> ...



What are you averaging globally?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 20, 2016)

Torch said:


> What are you averaging globally?


Can't be super sure because I rarely do skewb, but I would say sub-7. However, if I get a bunch of solves with Z or H perms, my average goes way up.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Can't be super sure because I rarely do skewb, but I would say sub-7. However, if I get a bunch of solves with Z or H perms, my average goes way up.


Skip H perms please


----------



## Julian (May 20, 2016)

4x4

33.15 ao5
35.87 ao12

wat


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 20, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Skip H perms please


Complete nub at Skewb, how so?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Complete nub at Skewb, how so?


When you get a sledge/hedge case, and you see the L and R centers are solved, that means you'll get a H perm after doing a sledge/hedge.
If you have a sledge case, do y2 sledge y2 hedge
If you have a hedge case, do y2 hedge y2 sledge. (All these are actually more like cancellations into the H perm...)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2016)

Inching closer to sub9 yay

8.93 ao50
9.12 ao100
91% sub10, more 7s than 10s yay. 0.65 std (is that any good?)
´


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 7.22
worst: 11.73

mean of 3
current: 9.86 (σ = 0.81)
best: 7.98 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 5
current: 9.04 (σ = 0.81)
best: 8.16 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 12
current: 9.29 (σ = 0.58)
best: 8.64 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 50
current: 9.17 (σ = 0.55)
best: 8.93 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 100
current: 9.12 (σ = 0.65)
best: 9.12 (σ = 0.65)

Average: 9.12 (σ = 0.65)
Mean: 9.13

Time List:
1. 9.67 D F' U2 R2 B' F R2 F D2 F2 R F' R U' B L' D R 
2. 8.67 L' F L' F U F2 B2 R U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U F 
3. 10.51 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D R U2 B D R' F' U2 B' U' F2 
4. 9.64 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 B U' R D2 L B D' L' R2 
5. 9.10 L2 F L2 F R2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R B L' R' U B L B2 D2 F' 
6. 9.90 R B2 D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U2 L B' R' B' L U2 L F' D' 
7. 9.74 B' L2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' L' D R' F U2 L F' D2 U2 
8. 9.21 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F R2 U R2 D L D2 B' R' B U 
9. 8.49 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 L2 U' L' R' F' L B' R' D U' B D' 
10. 9.28 F' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U L2 D2 U R' F2 U R2 
11. 9.15 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' U L2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' F' U B U2 F' R' D2 
12. 9.63 B' R2 D' F' R2 F2 L F U' F B D2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 
13. 7.22 R' B' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 U L U' F L' B L' U' F2 
14. 9.82 R2 U2 F D2 B2 F U2 R2 B' F2 D2 R F U2 L' D' R' B' U2 F' L 
15. 7.88 R L' B D L U2 F' B U R D R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 
16. 9.73 R2 B' D2 B F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L F D2 L' D R' B F' L F 
17. 7.59 R2 F L2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 U2 F U2 L' F D' R2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F 
18. 7.70 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F L' B2 R' B' R F2 R' 
19. 8.89 F2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 U R2 B' D2 L' U B2 U2 R2 B' 
20. 8.54 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F' R' B' D B L' B' D2 B2 D2 
21. 11.73 L' B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R' F' R' F U' L U' L2 B 
22. 10.94 B2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' B' F D F' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 
23. 8.97 U2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U' F' D' R D2 R2 B' D' 
24. 10.20 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D' R2 F' R2 F' R' D2 B U B' F' D 
25. 9.86 R' U' L' B R D' L' U R2 B F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 
26. 9.16 R2 F' L U L2 F2 B2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 D' 
27. 7.94 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B D2 R F R2 B2 F' D R2 B2 
28. 9.68 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' F' L D' R' U B' L D L2 R 
29. 9.91 D2 F U2 D2 R F2 B' U R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 U' 
30. 9.66 L' B2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' F D F' L B' R2 B' R' D F 
31. 9.36 F D2 R2 B F D2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F D2 F D2 R' D B U 
32. 8.76 B D' F R D2 B' U' R' D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 D 
33. 7.79 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 B' U R' D B L F2 
34. 9.09 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L U' L' F R' U' B2 F' L 
35. 8.32 D2 B' D2 F R' L D' R' B U D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D' 
36. 8.40 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L' U F' L R' D2 F D2 B R 
37. 9.12 D2 L F' R2 U' L B' D' L U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D' R2 B' 
38. 9.56 U' F R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F D' R U F2 U2 L D L2 R' 
39. 7.80 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R F2 D' R F U2 R' D' R 
40. 10.66 B' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 B F2 D U R' F L' F 
41. 8.81 B' D2 R' L U D F' R' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D F2 D' L2 F' 
42. 9.15 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' R' B' L' B' U B' U2 B2 D2 
43. 9.16 B' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F R U F R' F U' F' L' D' U 
44. 8.21 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D' L2 R' F R D' L D U F2 L R2 
45. 8.55 D2 U2 L' R' U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 U L D' L' U B' D2 L' D' 
46. 7.94 B F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R' F R U F' R' D' B2 U' 
47. 7.45 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L D' R2 U L D2 U' L2 D F' 
48. 9.51 B' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F' R F' L B D R' B2 U' 
49. 9.92 L' R' U2 F2 L F2 R F2 R2 B2 F L D' U' L2 U' L' B' U' 
50. 8.78 F2 L2 F2 L U' R2 L' F U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U B 
51. 8.58 L2 U2 D2 F R' U D F R' D2 F2 L B2 R F2 U2 L U2 B2 U 
52. 7.64 L' U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U L2 F' U F U2 B F2 U' B2 
53. 9.31 R' F2 D2 L B2 U2 L R2 F2 U2 L U L' D L2 B F2 R2 U' R' 
54. 9.73 L2 U F2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R' D F2 U R' B U' R D' R2 
55. 10.04 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 L' R D' L2 D2 F U F' 
56. 9.86 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R2 U F U' L' R' U F' D' L' R' 
57. 8.42 R2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 L U2 R D2 B' F D2 L B2 U' B' F D' U2 
58. 8.09 U R F2 R F2 R F2 U2 F2 R B2 D' F R D2 F U L2 U2 L2 
59. 8.25 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' F' L B D' L R2 F' R 
60. 9.59 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 L' R' D' B2 L' U' F' L B2 R2 
61. 9.13 R2 U2 R F2 L R2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 F' L D' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 
62. 7.78 D R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B' L' R2 U' L R' U2 L2 R2 
63. 10.01 F U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F' L' U' F' R' B U B' U' 
64. 9.33 L B' R2 B2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F U' R' D2 R D2 F D' L 
65. 8.72 U2 F L F R L U' F' D F2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 R D2 F2 B2 L2 
66. 9.22 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 R B' R' B' F L' F2 D' B2 U 
67. 7.80 F' R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B U2 F2 U2 R' D' B F D2 U' R' F' L F' 
68. 9.07 L' B L2 F D2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 L B' R2 D B2 R' D' F' 
69. 9.34 L' D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B U B2 D U' R' B R' F2 
70. 9.43 L' B2 D' F B' R D' B2 R U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 D' 
71. 9.40 L' U' B' R2 U2 L D' F' R2 F2 D2 R F2 R' F2 L U2 R B2 F 
72. 9.76 U' B' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 F L B F2 R' U B2 L2 B 
73. 8.68 U L U2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 L' U2 F' D' L2 D2 L U' R' D' L 
74. 8.52 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 F' D L2 B R B' L' U' B2 D2 F2 
75. 9.40 L2 B2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' D2 U L2 B' R' U R2 U2 F 
76. 8.67 F' D' R' B U L U' F' U2 R' F2 D' R2 U' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D 
77. 8.49 L2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F2 L2 F U2 F U' F' D F' D R' D' L2 R2 F2 
78. 9.78 U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 B' F U2 F' D2 R' U' L D R' F' L' R' U 
79. 9.27 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' L' B' R' U F' D U' F2 D2 U' 
80. 9.72 U' R F' R U' B2 R' F' U F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 L2 
81. 9.50 R' U2 R U2 L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 U R B D L' F2 U L2 B' F 
82. 8.52 L2 D2 L' D F' U' R' U2 B' R' U2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 R 
83. 8.82 L2 D' R2 D' U B2 R2 D L2 R D2 R' D2 B2 U' B2 F D2 
84. 9.06 D2 L' R' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 R B2 U2 B U L R F R B2 D R' U 
85. 9.58 R2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' D' 
86. 9.89 R' U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U B L B2 R' F L' R B2 
87. 10.68 R L' F' R' U F2 U' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 R 
88. 9.21 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L B U L' F' U' B2 U L' 
89. 8.91 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F L2 D' L' U L2 B2 F2 U' L B2 
90. 9.72 B2 U L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 B L' D' R' U2 B' L2 R F D' 
91. 9.80 L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F D' L2 R B' R2 B2 L2 D' R 
92. 9.85 B2 D2 B U2 F D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L F R2 U' L' B2 U R' 
93. 9.11 F D F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 D R' F2 L D B' U2 F R D' 
94. 9.71 F U F2 B2 R2 D2 R B L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' B' 
95. 8.70 B D2 F' U2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U' B2 R F2 R' D' F' U' R2 F2 
96. 8.11 D' R2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' D2 U L2 D2 F2 R' D' B 
97. 8.21 U' F2 D2 F' L2 F' U L B' U' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 
98. 10.67 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R' U' R' D R B' D' U' F' L F2 
99. 9.05 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' B2 L D' R F R' D2 B2 U 
100. 9.84 L2 B2 L2 B U2 B U2 R2 B L2 F L D' B D U' B' L2 R F' R'


----------



## Torch (May 20, 2016)

Skewb is incredibly lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-20
avg of 5: 4.75

Time List:
1. 5.13 R' U B R' U B' U' B' U'
2. (2.77) R' U L' U L R L' B
3. 3.98 L' U L' B' L B U B' U'
4. (8.18) B' R' U B' U' R B L' U
5. 5.13 L' R' U B' L B L' B' L'


----------



## SirWaffle (May 20, 2016)

Average of 5: 1:13.84
1. 1:13.53 u2 R2 l D2 L b2 D' F u2 f2 F l' B' d2 D u l2 F u' l F' U b2 u L' R' r' b2 D' R' f' L' D2 l f2 u' b' B U2 B r b f' d2 D f l2 d' R2 F R' U2 L2 B2 u2 l d' B l' R' 
2. 1:12.87 D' f2 L' u2 R' f2 L' u2 r2 b2 L B R u d B2 r b' u2 F2 l2 F B' d' r' B D L' U' D2 d' B b' L u F2 f2 r2 F2 D2 b r' f2 b2 L U2 R2 B' U F2 f2 R2 l u2 B U' r2 F' L2 b' 
3. (1:10.18) L l' F2 l d2 u' F r2 l R2 F2 r R2 F u' L u' r' B L' F R' U b2 U R' B2 U f2 r2 U' D' l2 U2 u' r R2 B2 d' R D' B' U2 F' D' f2 d u2 f2 D2 B2 u B2 L2 B2 l' f2 u' F l2 
4. (1:21.82) B R2 b2 U2 d' B' b2 F u B' f' d R' r' b r2 L' f' B' U2 R' U' F2 u L2 F' U2 d' F' D b F' l2 B U' u D b B R' L' b L' b F2 R2 r2 U F2 b' u' R' L2 l2 r B2 d U' l' R 
5. 1:15.12 b' R' D' b' R2 b B u B' f b' D L' f2 u' U' D R2 b B' R F B l d' u2 b2 r l2 D' U L R' r u D2 B2 d2 R d2 F2 b2 f' R2 f b' d' b F2 U' b' F U u F' D' b F2 u' l2


----------



## Torch (May 21, 2016)

7x7 woah:

4:41.55, 4:28.33, (4:08.86), 4:43.93, 4:38.96, 4:43.05, 4:28.53, 4:36.03, 4:34.25, (4:55.11), 4:20.69, 4:43.97 = 4:35.93 ao12

Solves 1-3 are a 4:26.25 mo3, and solves 7-11 are a 4:32.94 ao5. All PBs, along with the 4:08 single. State record pls


----------



## Cubeaddiction (May 21, 2016)

first sub 1 2x2 single with comp generated scramble:
Scramble: R2 F U2 R F2 R' F2 U
Solution: (z') R2 F R U R' U' F'


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (May 21, 2016)

I finally got my brother to learn how to solve a cube, he did his first timed solve, 1:45.96


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (May 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-20
avg of 5: 7.04

Time List:
1. (4.44) L R L' B R' L' U R u' 
2. 5.98 L U L U' R B' R' L l' u 
3. (11.87) U' L' U R' L R L B L l r u' 
4. 8.37 U R U' L R U R B' l' b' 
5. 6.77 R U B' U' L R' U' B b' u'

Getting in to pyraminx


----------



## RhysC (May 21, 2016)

lol2x2
2.16 ao5 and 2.74 ao12


----------



## sqAree (May 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
avg of 5: 14.63

Time List:
1. (14.20) U' F2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R' U' L2 R D' R2 F U2 F2
2. 14.28 R B U' F' R F' L2 U L' U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F'
3. 14.26 R F' D F2 R' F' D2 B2 R' L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2
4. (DNF(18.22)) R2 D2 U L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 R' B2 D' U2 L D' U2 F2
5. 15.35 L2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U B2 D' U' B F R' D U2 B2 U2 R' B2

pb average fail (pb is 14.59 fml)

Still an accomplishment cause good times.


----------



## Cale S (May 21, 2016)

8.41 LL skip single

D B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D R' D F2 R2 B L' R D U2 L

x2 D' R' D' R' L' D' // cross
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // first pair
U' L' U L // second pair
U R' U R // third pair
y2 U2 R U2 R' // form fourth pair
U' R' F R F' // orient some edges so I have a UF VLS case
U2 F2 r U r' F U' R U R' U' // VLS to LL skip


----------



## kake123 (May 21, 2016)

Megaminx PB single 2:54.995 and now avg 3min-ish for megaminx in less than a week.


----------



## DanpHan (May 21, 2016)

smashed pb avg12: 7.24


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
avg of 12: 7.24

Time List:
1. 6.44 R D2 U2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 B D L' R2 F' U2 B F' D' U
2. 8.24 B U' D L D2 F' U D' R F' R2 U2 F' D2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F2
3. 8.28 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 U' L' D' R2 B' R' F2 U
4. 6.92 D2 R2 B' F' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D F R D2 F2 L' F2 U L' R'
5. 6.80 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 L' R' F R U B' R D F' R
6. 7.29 F R' D2 L D' B' U' F' D' R B2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 L U2 F2
7. 7.02 F' D2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' D L' R' F2 U' F' R D2 L
8. (5.78) F L2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' R2 F' L B2 R U' L U' L' B2 D' F'
9. 8.59 L D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' L R' F2 D B' F2 D2 R
10. (10.05) R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B' R D' L B L R B' U' B2
11. 6.71 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U L R' F' R U' R' D2 R' U
12. 6.08 D' L' F2 R2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' R B2 D' B F'


sloves 4-8 are 6.92 avg5
buy the weilong gts


----------



## kake123 (May 21, 2016)

21.545 roux pb single

U2 B2 R D2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F' L' R' F' D B F' U


----------



## Berd (May 21, 2016)

3.99 ao100 2x2!


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 21, 2016)

PB! On that second 38 I was at OLL parity at 30 lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
avg of 5: 41.084

Time List:
1. (38.344) B2 F2 U2 D2 F U' Uw2 Rw L Fw' L' R2 F' B' Rw2 Fw U2 F D U2 R' D2 L Fw' B' D L2 F' D2 L2 R Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw' F2 Fw U' F2 Rw'
2. (47.864) B Fw D Rw R' D L2 U' D B2 D' R2 Uw2 L R' Uw2 F2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Fw2 F2 R' F' B' Uw D' R Uw2 Rw' D L' R U Uw2 Rw2 F' D U
3. 42.648 U' B U' Fw' B2 D B' L2 Rw2 F2 R2 F2 Uw2 Fw' B2 Uw U' B' R' U2 Fw' F Uw B L2 D Rw B2 U2 B2 R' Uw' B' U D2 F Uw' R' L B2
4. 38.671 Uw2 B Rw U R Fw' R' Uw F Uw' F' Fw U Uw B' L' U2 Uw' F B2 L Rw' U2 L B2 Rw2 R L' D Rw Fw Rw Fw' Uw2 D Fw F' Uw Fw2 Uw
5. 41.934 Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' B2 R Rw2 L F2 B D U2 Uw' B' L' D Uw' F2 R Uw2 U B' R' Fw2 B Uw B2 R L Fw2 F B' D' Fw' U2 Rw' B2 Rw D' Rw

EDIT: Pretty good 3x3 session

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
solves/total: 83/83

single
best: 8.664
worst: 15.055

mean of 3
current: 10.093 (σ = 0.26)
best: 9.384 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 5
current: 10.355 (σ = 0.28)
best: 9.664 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 12
current: 11.241 (σ = 1.33)
best: 10.094 (σ = 0.70)

avg of 50
current: 10.810 (σ = 0.88)
best: 10.488 (σ = 0.85)

Average: 10.695 (σ = 0.86)
Mean: 10.790


----------



## Jbacboy (May 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 6.97
worst: 14.63

mean of 3
current: 9.19 (σ = 1.15)
best: 8.08 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 5
current: 9.19 (σ = 1.14)
best: 8.14 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 12
current: 9.34 (σ = 1.14)
best: 8.53 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 50
current: 9.46 (σ = 0.99)
best: 9.23 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 100
current: 9.47 (σ = 0.83)
best: 9.47 (σ = 0.83)



Spoiler: 9.47 ao 100



Time List:
1. 9.56 F R B2 R U2 R D2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 B U F2 D L2 F' U2 F
2. 9.67 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F' U F R2 U' F' D2 R' U B
3. 9.67 U' F R2 D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B L D' U L' B D2 F2 L
4. 10.05 B2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 L D2 R B2 U' R2 U2 L' F' R D B' L2 B'
5. 14.63 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B' D' U R F' R B' D' F R2
6. 9.71 F' B2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 U L2 U2 F D L B' R' B D L2 F'
7. 10.50 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U L F2 L' B D R' F' U' L
8. 10.27 R U2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B L' D2 R U' F2 L' B
9. 10.35 U B' D F2 R D2 F U B' D2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 R'
10. 7.95 R' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 R' D2 B L2 D' U' R2 B' D'
11. 8.97 R F D2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B U2 F D F L' D2 U2 B2 U2 F2
12. 9.63 F2 D' B2 D L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' B' L2 F R B' L2 U' L2 U
13. 10.57 B2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 L F' U2 L2 U2 B2 D' R' B L2
14. 8.85 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R' F R2 F L' R2
15. 9.14 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U B R U' F R2 D R' D2 R'
16. 9.52 R2 F L2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F' L' R B2 U R' F' U2 F2 D B'
17. 6.97 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U2 L B' L2 R' D B' D' F R B2
18. 9.62 F2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L D F2 R' B2 F' R2 F2 L2
19. 9.03 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 B R2 U R2 U' R F U' L' D' U
20. 9.52 U' L2 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L U B' D' B2 R' F2 D U2 R
21. 8.19 U' F2 B' U D' L F' R' B2 D F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R'
22. 9.60 B2 L2 B U2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R B' F' U L' D2 B D F2
23. 8.63 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F U' F' R' F L' F' D2 B L2 F'
24. 9.28 L R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' L B2 D2 F D' U F' U'
25. 9.63 R B' U' B' U2 L' B' L U' L F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 L
26. 9.21 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B F' D' R B' L' B' F2 R2 U F2 L'
27. 10.59 D F' R2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F L2 R D' L' F U R2 B' D2
28. 9.73 L2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U R2 F' L2 F U' B' L U' B2 D
29. 9.03 U' D2 R L2 F' R B U R' F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B U2 B L2
30. 9.84 U L D2 U2 R' D2 R D2 R D2 R2 F2 B R2 U' B F2 L' U2 R
31. 10.59 R B L2 F' D R L B D2 R U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 R2 U' D2
32. 9.10 D B2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 B R D B' U L'
33. 9.96 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 R' B2 U' B D2 L2 B' R D'
34. 9.66 D R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U' F U L R' B2 U2 L' U B R2
35. 9.77 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 L' B R2 U R B' U' L U2
36. 10.22 D L' F U' B' R' F L F L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D'
37. 9.10 F' D2 U' F2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F' R' D2 L' D U2 B U L' R2
38. 10.53 B2 R2 F D R2 L U' F2 D' F' B' U2 R2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 L2
39. 9.93 D' R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' D2 R2 B' L' F D' L2 R B U'
40. 11.13 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 F' D L B L' R U B L2 U'
41. 9.06 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F L' B2 D2 F2 L' F' U2 R2
42. 9.23 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 F D2 F L F' R2 B' U F D' L R
43. 8.76 R' U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B L' U' R F' U L' F U'
44. 8.67 B' D2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 F' D2 U' L' U' B' L D' U R2 F2
45. 9.43 U' L2 U L2 D B2 D L2 B2 F' U2 B' D L R' F' U R'
46. 8.68 L2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 B R U B' U2 L' U F' L D
47. 10.25 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' U F D' B' D2 U B' U2 R2
48. 8.79 D' F2 R D2 R B2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' B F U L U2 B L B' F2
49. 7.55 D U F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U L R2 U B2 D2 B' D' L2 U2
50. 7.89 B2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 L D' L' U' F U2 R' U
51. 8.98 L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 B' L' U2 R F2 D' R F2 U' B'
52. 7.96 F2 R2 U F' D2 L U F L' R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2
53. 8.56 R U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' F D R' U R2 B D R
54. 8.63 L' B2 R2 U F R' B' D F U B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2
55. 9.58 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D L F' L' R' U' F U2 F' D2 R'
56. 8.64 L' F R U' L D' R2 F R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 D L2 U L2 B'
57. 9.83 R' B2 U F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D' U L F' L F2 U' F D2 F
58. 7.66 U R2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L U' B D F2 L' R' D' R F'
59. 8.57 F2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 U L D F' U' L2 U F' D
60. 10.22 D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 D R F U R2 F' D' U2 R2 F'
61. 10.82 D2 U2 B F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' F' U' B R' U R' D' R2 D B' F2
62. 10.22 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 B' L' F L U B R U2 L' D'
63. 10.83 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U' L' D' U' F' R B2 D2 L D2 U2
64. 9.64 R2 B' U2 F D2 F R2 D2 B' D2 F U F' D' U F D2 L U R' F2
65. 8.66 U B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F U B' U' B D' F D' R' F
66. 8.87 U D B' R2 B R' F L' U' R2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 R2
67. 8.12 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 R D L' U' R' D F D L U'
68. 10.06 D2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' U' B D U F L R' D' B2
69. 11.19 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R' B2 D L' U B D' R2 B2 U2
70. 8.72 B U2 L' F2 L2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 U R' U2 B2 D' U2 F D
71. 9.87 L' B L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' F' R2 F' L U F' U' R' F2 U2 F'
72. 9.09 B' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B2 U' F L' U' L' D' B D'
73. 10.90 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 R F U' L R' B' R2 D F2 U R'
74. 8.39 B L' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L F D2 U' L' D B R2 D2
75. 11.12 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' D B' F' L D F2 U2
76. 9.10 B D' R B2 U2 D' F R F' R2 D2 F2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D'
77. 10.40 U' L' D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' F' L2 F2 D' R D2 B F U'
78. 9.17 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U R2 D R2 U B2 R' B2 F D' R U2 F' R2
79. DNF(5.03) U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 B L2 R' D' F D' B D U L2
80. 8.87 F' U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U F2 D2 R' D2 U2 R U2 L' B' D'
81. 9.42 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B2 U L D L' B2 L B L' R'
82. 8.33 F' D2 R2 B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 L F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R' F' U' L B U'
83. 11.54 U R' U2 L R2 D2 R B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B' R2 F' L R U' R2 F'
84. 9.06 D' U2 R' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R D2 L2 D L U2 B' F2 D B D2
85. 11.50 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 D U2 L R' U' R2 U B L2
86. 10.30 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L' B' L F' U' B' R' B D R'
87. 8.47 B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 B L U2 B' U L' R' U2 F' R
88. 8.61 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 R' D2 R' B' U L2 R' D' F2
89. 8.36 F D2 L F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 R F' L' B D' F D' R' U L
90. 10.30 R2 B' D L2 D2 L2 B R' U D2 L D2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L2
91. 8.43 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B' U L' D2 F' D2 B2 F' U' L2
92. 9.70 L D F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 B' R F2 D U F2 R' D' U'
93. 7.86 F2 L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' D' B D L' D' U F' D2
94. 12.59 U' B' R L2 U2 L' F' R' U F2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F
95. 9.14 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R' D R' F' D U2 F' L'
96. 8.25 D2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 U B2 L D' B L2 D2 R' U'
97. 11.57 D U L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F R F2 D2 R2 U2 F' R' B2 U'
98. 8.24 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F D B' U2 F' R' F L' B L' U
99. 10.46 R2 B2 U B2 D R2 U' L2 D B2 U L D2 L' F' D' F2 L2 D' F U'
100. 8.84 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 R F2 R U2 R' D B L D B L B2 F2



All PBs other than single and average of five.




Spoiler: E: Skewb



single
best: 1.82
worst: 7.85

mean of 3
current: 4.16 (σ = 0.86)
best: 2.71 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 5
current: 4.48 (σ = 0.64)
best: 2.91 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 12
current: 4.45 (σ = 0.54)
best: 3.40 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 50
current: 4.12 (σ = 0.70)
best: 3.95 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 100
current: 4.22 (σ = 0.65)
best: 4.22 (σ = 0.65)

Average: 4.22 (σ = 0.65)
Mean: 4.23

Time List:
1. 3.25 L' B L' R L' B U R L' 
2. 4.88 L' U' B U' R' L' B' L' R' 
3. 5.87 R B R L B L R B 
4. 4.09 L' B' U B U' B R U' R' 
5. 4.92 R' B' L' R L' U R' B 
6. 4.60 L U' B' U B' L B' U L' 
7. 4.88 U' R' B' R' U' L' U B 
8. 6.59 U' L U' R L' U B R 
9. 4.94 B L U L R L U' R 
10. 3.78 B' R' U L' R' L' R' U 
11. 4.02 B' R U L' B' L R' L' R' 
12. 3.39 B R' U' B R' U' L U' 
13. 4.46 R' U R' B' U R L U' 
14. 4.18 R' L' B' R' B R' U B' L 
15. 4.43 U' L B' U R B U R U' 
16. 3.98 U' B' R L U' B' R' B L 
17. 4.50 U R' U' L R' U' R' L' 
18. 4.90 R B' L R U B L R' 
19. 3.18 U B R B R' B' U' L R' 
20. 4.10 R U R' L U' L' B' L' U' 
21. 4.67 B' U L B' U' L R' B 
22. 3.62 B' L' R B R L' U' B' 
23. 5.58 B' R L' R B' U R B U' 
24. 4.34 U L B' U' R' L' U R 
25. 5.54 U R' L B' U L' B R L' 
26. 2.82 U R U' R' B R' B' R' L' 
27. 4.91 U' L U B R U' B' U' 
28. 6.79 U' R L' U' R L' U R 
29. 3.72 L R' B U L' U L' U 
30. 4.01 B' U' L U' L U L' U' 
31. 4.97 R' U B L' B' U' R' L 
32. 4.68 B' U' L R B' R L' B' 
33. 4.12 R L R B' L' U B' U' R 
34. 4.13 B U L B' R' B L B' L' 
35. 4.20 U B R U' B U' R U' 
36. 3.89 B U' B' L B L' U' B 
37. 4.88 U' R' L' R L R' L' R' L' 
38. 3.62 L U R U' B R U R' 
39. 3.53 L B' R' B' L' U' R L U' 
40. 4.21 U R U' L R L' R U' 
41. 5.08 R' U L B L R B L' U' 
42. 4.13 B R' B' L B' L R' U 
43. 3.17 B' R U' R' B' U R U' 
44. 3.73 B' R' U B R L' U L' R' 
45. 3.37 B' R' U R U B' R' B U' 
46. 4.40 R' B' L' U' R L' U L' U' 
47. 3.43 L' U R U R U' B U' R 
48. 4.41 L' U B' L B' R L' B 
49. 3.33 L' R B' R L B' U' B' 
50. 4.44 B' L U' B' R' B' U R' B 
51. 1.82 L U' B' R U' R L' U' B' 
52. 2.82 L U' B L R U' R B 
53. 3.46 B' U R U' R' B U' B U' R' 
54. 2.42 R' U' R' U B' L R' U' 
55. 4.44 U B' L R' L' R B' U R' 
56. 4.60 U L U B L U' R L R' 
57. 3.54 U B L U R B' L R L' 
58. 2.23 U' L' B' R' L R L B 
59. 4.22 U' R' L' U L' R' L' U' 
60. 3.81 U' B' U' B' R' B' R' B' U 
61. 3.43 R B' U L' R' L B' R 
62. 3.62 B' R B R B' L U R 
63. 3.19 L U' B L U L' U' B 
64. 7.85 U L R U' B U' R' L' R 
65. 3.81 U B' L B R' L' R' B U 
66. 3.80 U' L' R' U' L' R' L' R 
67. 4.14 R B R B L U R' B R 
68. 4.72 L U R B L' R B R L' 
69. 3.64 B L' U' R U L R B U' 
70. 4.02 U' B U L U R' L R U 
71. 2.99 L U' L R L U' L B R 
72. 5.72 R U L R B' L' U L' U' 
73. 3.45 U' R' B' L R' U' B R L' 
74. 6.77 B U' L B R L' U L' B' 
75. 4.04 U R' B' R' U R' L' B 
76. 4.00 B L' R' U R L' R' B' 
77. 4.87 R' L B' R B' U' L' B' 
78. 3.57 L' R U' L B' L B' R 
79. 4.68 R' B' R' U L' B R L' 
80. 4.36 U R' U B' U L' U' B 
81. 5.00 U R' U' L' B R B U' R 
82. 3.72 R B' R B' U L R' L R 
83. 4.74 L B' R L' B' L' U R' 
84. DNF(4.53) U B R L R B R U 
85. 4.20 L R' L' U' B' U' B U' L' 
86. 2.38 L' B U' R L' U L R' B' 
87. 4.95 R' B L' R B' U L U 
88. 4.08 L' R L' B R' B' R L' 
89. 4.67 U R L' U' B U R B' L' 
90. 3.84 B U' L' B' U' L' U' L' R' 
91. 4.99 R B L R U' R L' U' 
92. 4.63 L' U B L' U L B U 
93. 4.99 L B U' R' U' R' U' B L' 
94. 3.33 L' R' U R' U' R B' U 
95. 4.28 L' B' R L B' U R U' R' 
96. 4.82 B U' B R' U' L U' R' U 
97. 4.87 B' R U B' L U' B L' 
98. 3.60 U B' R' L B' U R' B 
99. 5.14 R' B R' L' U' L' U' L U' 
100. 3.74 U B L R L B R B


----------



## Iggy (May 21, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1563&cat=1&rnd=2
Antoine got a counting 6.41 lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 21, 2016)

Sweg

Ao12: *5.83 (Skewb)*

Time List:
1. 4.92 R B' R' B' R L' R' U' R 
2. 6.29 R L' R' B' U' R' L R' U 
3. 4.63 B' L' R U B' R B' R' 
4. 5.29 U L B' R L' U B U L' 
5. 6.79 B' L R' B L' B' R' L' B' R' 
6. 6.00 L U' B' U' B' R L B' L' 
7. 6.38 B' R' U' R' B R' U' B 
8. 5.86 B U L R B U R B' U' 
9. (8.56) R' L U' L' B L' R U' B 
10. 6.45 R' B' L' R L' U' L' U R' 
11. (4.59) L R' B' L R L' U' L' U 
12. 5.68 B' U B L R U' B' U L' U'


----------



## ryanj92 (May 21, 2016)

finally sub real clock WR single 
PB ao5 also, not bad considering i messed up what was probably the easiest scramble...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 21, 2016)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1563&cat=1&rnd=2
> Antoine got a counting 6.41 lol


Finals


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 21, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Finals


Nice win, what were your goals?


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Finals


Awesome! Sub-9 and you beat Antoine.
Not Roux-related, but nice 2x2 average in the first round by the way. So close to podium at the end


----------



## Iggy (May 21, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Finals


Nice  For a split second cubecomps said you got a 4.41 single lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 21, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Nice win, what were your goals?



I guess I'll reveal now:
2x2: NR average and win (failed both, I should learn not to freak out after 8 seconds)
3x3: sub 8 and win (nope, yes)
OH: sub 17 and make finals but i dont care enough to check if i did either of them



TDM said:


> Awesome! Sub-9 and you beat Antoine.
> Not Roux-related, but nice 2x2 average in the first round by the way. So close to podium at the end



Thanks!
The 2x2 average in round 1 shouldve been 1.9x. You'll see what i mean when i upload. My turning was disgusting. The rest was trash. I average 2.0 and i couldnt even pull off sub 3. I was super mad about 2x2, but 3x3 made up for it a little. 



Iggy said:


> Nice  For a split second cubecomps said you got a 4.41 single lol



Thanks! Haha yeah, all day judges 7s be lookin like 1s and the 9s be lookin like 4s.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 22, 2016)

0.861 R F U2 F R F U' F U2
Second sub-1 on 2x2. 
Kind of cool because this one was stackmat and a little less obvious than my first sub-1 which was U R U' R'


----------



## kake123 (May 22, 2016)

2:16.254 Megaminx PB single, with some LL step skips 

I think it is possible for me to get a sub-3 Mo3 now


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 22, 2016)

PB megaminx ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-22
avg of 5: 1:01.428

Time List:
1. (58.415) R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
2. 1:00.991 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
3. 59.295 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
4. 1:03.998 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
5. (1:09.328) R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

EDIT: and ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-22
avg of 12: 1:04.131

Time List:
1. (58.415) R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
2. 1:00.991 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
3. 59.295 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
4. 1:03.998 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
5. 1:09.328 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
6. 1:04.296 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
7. (1:13.136) R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
8. 1:04.127 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
9. 1:03.670 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
10. 1:06.751 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
11. 1:04.528 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
12. 1:04.321 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## kake123 (May 22, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> PB megaminx ao5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-22
> avg of 5: 1:01.428
> ...


What did you learn after beginners for megaminx? OCLL?


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 22, 2016)

kake123 said:


> What did you learn after beginners for megaminx? OCLL?


What do you mean by beginners? Are you referring to last layer only?


----------



## kake123 (May 22, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> What do you mean by beginners? Are you referring to last layer only?


Yeah
Step 1 Dot/line/9-oclock
Step 2 Some OCLL/Commutator
Step 3 Y/Tperm
Step 4 Commutator


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 22, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Yeah
> Step 1 Dot/line/9-oclock
> Step 2 Some OCLL/Commutator
> Step 3 Y/Tperm
> Step 4 Commutator


I learnt OCLL, followed by the CPLLs. Also for EPLL you should use R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2' and R2 U2 R2' U R2 U2 R2' instead of the T perm. You should also use a J perm when you get a Y perm where the edges go in the opposite direction. You can see this post for reference.


----------



## thehoodedyip (May 22, 2016)

After 3 Years and 4 months, I got my first sub 10 average of 5. It took 702 sub 10 singles.

avg of 5: 9.95
10.47, 8.81, (8.62), 10.56, (14.57)


----------



## kake123 (May 22, 2016)

Megaminx 2:45.936 PB avg5 and 2:54.214 PB avg12 with 2:33.131 and 2:37.622 singles


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> I learnt OCLL, followed by the CPLLs. Also for EPLL you should use R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2' and R2 U2 R2' U R2 U2 R2' instead of the T perm. You should also use a J perm when you get a Y perm where the edges go in the opposite direction. You can see this post for reference.


For the mirror of the J perm you can try the Uperm + U2 alg, R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 22, 2016)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1553/events/1/rounds/1/results

Leon Schmidtchen got a 5.91!


----------



## Berd (May 22, 2016)

19.42 Sq1 ao5!


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 22, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1553/events/1/rounds/1/results
> 
> Leon Schmidtchen got a 5.91!


Just when I thought no one noticed... also who is this?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Just when I thought no one noticed... also who is this?


Lol 5 second solves aren't cool anymore because the wr is 4.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 22, 2016)

Feet:
32.00 Single
38.65 mo3
43.33 ao12
45.23 mo25

Lots of room for improvement, got slower because I haven't practised for like 3 weeks


----------



## turtwig (May 22, 2016)

3x3: 11.06 PB
1. 12.56 F B2 D' B U L' B R F B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 
2. (15.34) F D2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' F' D' R B2 U' B' U2 B2 
3. 9.68 F2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' F' L B' D L' F2 D' U L F2 
4. 10.92 D2 B F2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 L' F R F2 D' R U B' L2 F' 
5. (8.66) B' D B2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D U2 F2 B R' F' D L' R U' L' B'
Counting sub-10 wut
and 9.76 mo3.
1. 9.68 F2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' F' L B' D L' F2 D' U L F2 //PLL Skip
2. 10.92 D2 B F2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 L' F R F2 D' R U B' L2 F' //2GLL
3. 8.66 B' D B2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D U2 F2 B R' F' D L' R U' L' B' //PLL Skip


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 22, 2016)

1.39 PB 2x2 single. This one will probably stand for a while.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 22, 2016)

57.78 megaminx ao5, quite decent...

And 45.3x Feet ao50


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 22, 2016)

4x4 PB's
51.875 Mo3
55.45 Ao12
57.57 Ao50
58.070 Ao100


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Just when I thought no one noticed... also who is this?


 This guy


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 23, 2016)

Torch said:


> This guy


Lmao I couldn't check his profile on mobile so I thought he was some random guy who came out of nowhere


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 23, 2016)

Missed Antoine's Two day Ottawa comp so I decided to learn CLL in full(Knew some from before and used COLL for others I didn't know)

*Ao5 PB 3.77 *Ao12 PB 4.37

Time List:
1. (1.68) R' F2 U' F U R U R' U' 
2. 4.40 F U2 F' U R' F R' F2 R2 U' 
3. 4.08 U F U' F' R2 U2 F' U R2 
4. 5.16 F' U' F R' U' R2 F R U' 
5. (7.76) U2 R' U F2 U' F U' R U2 
6. 5.05 U2 F' R U' R2 F U' F' R2 U' 
*7. 4.36 R' F U2 R2 F' U' F' R' U' 
8. 3.39 U' R2 F U R' U' R2 U' R 
9. 6.13 U' F2 R2 F' U' R U' R2 U2 
10. 3.14 U' R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 
11. 3.55 U2 R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U'* 
12. 4.34 U F' R' F U' R U2 F2 R' U2


----------



## YouCubing (May 23, 2016)

w0t 6x6 pbs
1: 3:29.22
3: 4:01.38, 3:44.72, 3:56.23 = 3:54.11
5: (4:32), 4:01, (3:44), 3:56, 4:02 = 4:00.01 kms
12: (4:32) 4:01 3:44 3:56 4:02 4:12 4:30 (3:29) 3:58 4:18 3:57 4:06 = 4:04.82


----------



## Meow (May 23, 2016)

5.85 D2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 D R2 B R2 D R B U2 B2 F2 L2 R

z2 x'///inspection 
R D R' D L///cross
U' R U R' U R U' R2 U R/// first pair
R U' R' y' L' U L/// second pair 
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R///third pair 
U' R U' R' U R U R'/// fourth pair 
R U R' U R U2 R'/// last layer


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 23, 2016)

6.035 PB 3x3 single (Idiot over here accidentally deleted the scamble)

4 move cross, 1st F2L (saw in inspection), 2nd F2L, 3&4 F2L already paired, ugly OLL, PLL skip!

Still too slow for Jacob and Nicolas ;-;


----------



## OLLiver (May 23, 2016)

Accomplishment: 
Every NR I ever hoped to break is broken the day I could've broken it.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 23, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Accomplishment:
> Every NR I ever hoped to break is broken the day I could've broken it.


Even the NR for heart was broken :,(


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 23, 2016)

55.73 megaminx single


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2016)

7.638 ao 100.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2016)

Feet PB's: finally sub30 single, last 5 solves are 35.90 mo3, following ao12 is PB and 44.18 ao50 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-23
avg of 12: 41.545

Time List:
1. 42.210 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L U2 L2 U' R' B2 D U' B' U' B2 F2 
2. 35.280 B D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' L' U' R D2 R D U 
3. 46.470 U2 B L U R' U2 F L' U2 L B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U D B2 
4. 43.750 D2 L U F D' B' R' D2 F' R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 U 
5. 38.520 L' F2 L2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U' R F2 D' L D R B L' 
6. 46.400 F' R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D U B R D2 L B' R2 B2 F L2 
7. 39.130 B2 R L2 U R2 L B R B R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 
8. (49.110) B' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D U L' B' R2 F' R' B' L2 F2 
9. 44.050 U B2 U' F2 D R' F' R D' B2 R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 L F2 R2 
10. 35.810 L' U2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B R2 B L2 D R' F2 R B' L2 U2 R U 
11. 43.830 L F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D B' D2 B' L D B2 L U' F' 
12. (28.060) L' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D' U' F' D U L' B L2 F R2 U


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2016)

Using my cousin's guansu, I got a sub-40 4x4 single with double parity. Time was, 39.024. It was OLL parity without OLL and PLL parity without PLL but whatever, DP is DP.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2016)

49.16 megaminx single, 2 look LL


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 23, 2016)

Another 9, it was a PLL skip.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-23
single: 9.819

Time List:
1. 9.819 R D2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R B' D' F' L' U B' D F R2


----------



## YouCubing (May 23, 2016)

7x7 are you ok
5:18.95 PB single, breaks my old one by 17 seconds
Also, today is my 1 year anniversary of going to my first comp ^-^


----------



## biscuit (May 23, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Using my cousin's guansu, I got a sub-40 4x4 single with double parity. Time was, 39.024. It was OLL parity without OLL and PLL parity without PLL but whatever, DP is DP.



I would consider it about the same difficulty as having no parity and OLL + PLL. Maybe a little easier.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2016)

Lol clock
7.51 sniggle
10.02 ao5
10.41 ao12

I've gotten so slow lol, I better practise for my next comp


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 23, 2016)

3x3 : 8.65 PB average of 5, 9.30 average of 12, which isn't PB, but very very close.


----------



## YouCubing (May 23, 2016)

BIG CUBES STOP IT
6x6: 3:13.58 PB single

e: wtffff
mean3: 3:40.67
avg5: 3:49.10
avg12: 3:59.42


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2016)

7x7 PBs:
4:25 ao5
4:31 ao12 (could have been sub-4:30, but the last 2 solves were 4:46 and 4:45)


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 23, 2016)

Another oneeeee!

6.12 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D F' D2 U' L' D B D' L B F'


----------



## DanpHan (May 24, 2016)

4x4 pbs:

33.35 avg12, 31.94 avg5, and 28.89 single that isn't a pb

crazy session


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 24, 2016)

56.584 Pb 4x4 single. Wasted at least a second closing a window on my phone, telling me I had 10% battery power, before I could stop my timer.


----------



## Turn n' burn (May 24, 2016)

Managed a 27.98 the other day (which is pretty fast by my current standards)
Scramble: L2 B F' U2 F' L2 F' D' B L' U R2 D' F2 D2 L' U2
My 23.xx pb makes mincemeat of that solve, but it did take 3 free pairs and a pll skip (friggin' magical)


----------



## Turn n' burn (May 24, 2016)

CLL Smooth said:


> 56.584 Pb 4x4 single. Wasted at least a second closing a window on my phone, telling me I had 10% battery power, before I could stop my timer.


The big one for me is e-mails. I can't get through a session without a buzz and a timer interruption. Probably need to block some spam-senders


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2016)

I've decided to switch to yellow cross Hoya after realising that most of my sub-45 singles came from yellow cross. It makes color scheme recognition much easier. So now I'm CN for 3x3, yellow cross for 4x4 and white cross for 5x5 and up. Agh


----------



## FinnGamer (May 24, 2016)

Just got a Weilong GTS and did my few hundred first solves. Got 3 PBs...
Such a good cube for my turning style!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-24
avg of 12: 9.92

Time List:
1. 8.99 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B U2 B2 D R D U F 
2. 9.69 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 L' F L2 F U R2 F 
3. (8.61) L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F' D2 R U' R2 B' D2 L' U' B' R2 D 
4. 9.85 R B2 L' U2 L' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' U F2 U2 L U' R F2 U' R' 
5. (12.70) U2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 R U2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D' B L' F' R' 
6. 9.72 R' U2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R' F' U2 R' F2 L2 U2 F D 
7. 9.79 F B2 D' B' L U' F D' F2 R U2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B U2 B2 
8. 9.83 R' L2 F' U2 F' D2 B R2 F' D2 B F D' L' R B D R2 B2 D' 
9. 10.52 B2 U2 B' U R D' B L B D' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R 
10. 12.60 U' R2 U2 D L D F2 D B D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 
11. 8.99 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' F2 D' R F' U L B2 F' D2 F2 
12. 9.19 R2 B' U2 D' F R D R' U D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2

Also 10.49 of 50 and 10.62 of 100


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 24, 2016)

Megaminx PBs
single: 1:25.23
avg of 5: 1:38.44
avg of 12: 1:40.32

Times
1:36.68, 1:28.25, 1:56.26, 1:35.68, 1:45.66, 1:33.97, 1:46.84, (1:57.94), (1:25.23), 1:42.73, 1:37.00, 1:40.10

imsoinconsistent


----------



## Lykos (May 24, 2016)

Woohoo! My first sub 3 minutes BLD. This feels so good. BLD is really getting more and more fun and it starts to feel really natural and I have successes and sub 4 times almost all the time now. And it still feels like there is huge room for improvement in the near future.

It's especially cool when I look back to the times when an attempt took half an hour two months ago when I learned it. Successes were extremely rare, it felt impossible to get faster and it was just sooo hard to do it.

I even had a chance for my first tournament podium place ever. Serveral of the good blind solvers on that competition got a DNF and then my last solve would have been the 3rd place. Sadly, two edges were twisted, but it still gave me a huge boost to see that it is actually possible to get to a podium if I have a good day and a bit of luck and some others have a bad day.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Berd (May 24, 2016)

Square one PB single!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-24
single: 9.87

(-3, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)

Reconstruction:

z2 - Inspection
(3,0)/(0,3)/ - CS
(1,3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/ - CO 
(-3,-3)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/ - EO (CP skip)
(5,3)/(0,-3)/(0,-1)/(3,0)/(0,1)/(0,3)/(0,-1)/(-3,0)/(0,-2) - EP

Crazy!


----------



## Jbacboy (May 24, 2016)

Generated by DCTimer on 2016-05-24
Average: 2.646 (σ = 0.20)
Best time: 2.247
Worst time: 5.131
Individual times: 
1. 2.731 U' B' L B U' R' L' B R' 
2. 2.844 U B' U' B R' U B 
3. (5.131) B U' L' R B' L' R' B' 
4. 2.364 R' B' U R' L U' R' B R 
5. (2.247) B' U B L' B' U' R U' R' 

Umm what


----------



## YouCubing (May 24, 2016)

Berd said:


> Square one PB single!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-24
> single: 9.87
> ...


gj! first sub-10?


----------



## mafergut (May 24, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> gj! first sub-10?


Had a good laugh reading your PB doc but took some time to guess that DNF event was maybe clock and F*** my Cat was FMC. I will borrow your format but maybe put normal event names on it... or maybe not?


----------



## Evan Liu (May 24, 2016)

From yesterday
6x6 (with Yau5): 
2:00.15, 1:55.65, 2:00.81 = 1:58.87 mean of 3


----------



## Berd (May 24, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> gj! first sub-10?


Yeahah, last pb was a low 13 haha. What's your single pb?


----------



## YouCubing (May 24, 2016)

Berd said:


> Yeahah, last pb was a low 13 haha. What's your single pb?


9.39 :3


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2016)

Berd said:


> Yeahah, last pb was a low 13 haha. What's your single pb?


How does sub-10 squan work, I literally don't have the TPS to sub-10 that even after practicing 1 scramble for a whole day


----------



## biscuit (May 24, 2016)

Cleaned out my Aolong (V2) and re-lubed it. This thing's a beast.

This is a really good average... But I seriously failed the last two. Would have had TWO counting 12s if I didn't +2! WAT! Then the 17 was just bad.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-24
avg of 5: 13.84

Time List:
1. (12.24) L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 R U2 D' B2 F' U F R' U F2 D2 
2. 13.84 F L F2 B2 U R D' R' B' L2 U' D' F2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 F2 
3. 12.82 F U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 D' B' R2 F D2 L' B D U R' 
4. 14.86+ F' D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 F' L2 F' U2 R' F L' D' U' F D' U' L2 
5. (17.39) L U2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F R' D L B R2 F2 D' B'


----------



## Cale S (May 24, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> How does sub-10 squan work, I literally don't have the TPS to sub-10 that even after practicing 1 scramble for a whole day


It's only 17 slices, which is less than 2 slices per second


----------



## Berd (May 24, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> How does sub-10 squan work, I literally don't have the TPS to sub-10 that even after practicing 1 scramble for a whole day


Idek, power of Vandenberg!


----------



## Torch (May 24, 2016)

Got a Rubik's brand clock! I consider this an accomplishment.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 24, 2016)

)))))))))

6.75 L2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 B' D L F2 L' B U2 B' R


----------



## SirWaffle (May 24, 2016)

Average of 5: 1:11.86
1. (1:08.75) l' u d L f r' d r B U d l u' L2 R2 D' L' F2 B2 f2 d l' R' D' r' R2 d' L U' f u' l2 f u' D' r2 l' u' r2 R l2 d2 D' u2 F2 d2 R2 l2 f2 D l2 B2 u B' l2 R2 d2 B' l' U' 
2. (1:16.11) D' R L2 U B2 U2 B r2 D2 l' B L' U' f' r F r' F' b l d' B2 r u' d L U D' R2 r' l B l' U L2 U2 b' B' f2 F2 u r' B' D' R2 b' r' f2 d2 L' U u2 b' R f' R' L2 D2 d' l2 
3. 1:11.79 f l2 L2 f' u b' R B U' u2 d2 R u l U' L2 b2 u U' r2 u' R2 l2 u D2 b2 d f' r' B' R D2 R' B R2 f' B' D' U2 u b2 R d f2 u' l' F R2 L' B2 b' U2 u d D' r2 l' B2 L2 D2 
4. 1:13.49 D' l' u l' D' B d f l B D2 f' U D2 r' d2 R' r' B2 l2 L r2 b' R' f2 d2 r' f' b' B2 l r' B2 d f' u R' b l2 F' d2 u2 D l2 u l2 B' L f2 b F U F' d' L B F' b2 R B' 
5. 1:10.29 r' B F d f' R F l U2 d D l' U2 F D2 u2 R2 L F' d r D' R2 d' b2 F2 r2 b R' d l2 U' u2 F L' U2 l2 b2 L F U r2 D2 b2 u' B' u2 f D2 R2 u' L2 R2 B2 r b2 r2 D' u2 l


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 24, 2016)

9.84 a50, I still exist


----------



## biscuit (May 24, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> )))))))))
> 
> 6.75 L2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 B' D L F2 L' B U2 B' R



PLL skip? I did it kinda weird so maybe it wasn't the same.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> PLL skip? I did it kinda weird so maybe it wasn't the same.



Yep, it was a PLL skip!


----------



## Torch (May 24, 2016)

4:02 7x7 single with a really locky and bad Na perm, should have been sub-4 

EDIT: Whoa!

(4:02.56), 4:15.79, 4:18.68, (4:39.32), 4:23.67 = 4:19.38 ao5, first 3 are 4:12.34 mo3


----------



## SirWaffle (May 25, 2016)

2. 1:03.80 f2 R2 r2 U2 r' b u2 f2 b2 D2 F f' R2 F' u2 r' l' b2 d2 f' U b l2 f r2 D U b' l r' d2 D' l2 B2 b2 L' d2 B2 b2 u R' D' l' u U2 l L b' B2 u D R2 d2 B D F d b2 U B 

on cam


----------



## YouCubing (May 25, 2016)

wot 7x7 5:15.77
I'm not even surprised anymore


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2016)

Cale S said:


> It's only 17 slices, which is less than 2 slices per second


I guess my efficiency doesn't exist then.


----------



## asacuber (May 25, 2016)

uhh...



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-25
avg of 500: 3.58

Time List:
1. (2.29) R F R U F2 U2 F2 U' R'
2. 3.58 F' U' R' U' R2 U' F R' U
3. 4.50 R U2 R U R2 U F U' F2 U'
4. 2.70 U' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' F U'
5. 3.34 F' U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U R2 U'
6. 3.96 F U R2 U F R' F R' U'
7. 2.62 F' R F U' R U' R F2 R' U2
8. (2.16) U R' F' R F' R2 U F' R'
9. 3.06 F R F2 U' F R2 F' U2 F2
10. 3.88 F' U' R' F U' F2 U R2 F'
11. 3.30 R F U2 F R2 U' R' F2 U'
12. (5.75) F2 R2 U' F R U R2 F' U'
13. 5.18 U' F' R F' R U2 R' U' R2 U
14. 2.83 U R2 U R' U2 F U R2 U
15. (5.80) F2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U'
16. 3.78 R U2 R' F' R2 F U' R U'
17. 3.15 R F' U' R F U2 F R2 F U'
18. 3.56 R U2 R U F R F2 R2 U
19. 3.16 F U' R2 F2 U' F' R F2 R' U'
20. 3.58 F U R2 U F2 R2 U2 F' R U
21. 2.96 U R F' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 U'
22. 3.82 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R U
23. (1.91) R F2 R2 F' U' R' U' R F
24. 3.53 U2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 R U2
25. 3.54 F U2 F' R F2 R' F2 R F2
26. 4.79 F' U F2 U' F2 U' R' U R' U'
27. 4.65 U' F R' U2 F2 R' F' R' U'
28. 4.11 F2 R' U F' R' U' R U2 R
29. 3.22 F2 U2 R' U' R' F' U F2 U'
30. 3.66 R2 F' U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F'
31. (5.76) R F2 U' R U2 R' U' F U'
32. 2.85 F' U2 R' F R F R' U2 R U'
33. 2.67 F' U2 R2 F U' R U R2 F'
34. 4.45 R' U R2 F' R' U2 R2 F' U'
35. 2.89 F R U2 F2 U' F' U R' U2
36. 3.21 F' U R2 F2 U' R F R U2
37. 3.21 R2 U2 R F2 R2 U F2 R' F'
38. (2.37) R' F2 R U2 R' F U2 F U'
39. 2.82 U2 F' U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R'
40. 4.43 R2 U2 F R F U2 R' F2 R'
41. 2.63 F' R' F2 R U2 R F' R2 U
42. 2.99 R' U R2 U2 F U' R' F U2
43. 4.03 F' U R' F' R U' R2 F2 U
44. 4.36 F2 U' R F U' F' U2 F' U
45. (1.92) R' U F' R U2 R' F U' F' U'
46. 2.72 F' R2 U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U'
47. (2.13) R F U' R F R F2 R' U2
48. 5.23 R' U' R F' U R2 F' R' U
49. 2.43 R' U2 R' F' U' F2 U' R' U
50. 4.02 F' R U2 R U R' F R U'
51. 2.91 F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R' U'
52. 3.19 R2 F U2 R' U2 R F' R2 U'
53. 3.94 R' U2 F' R U2 F2 U2 R' U2
54. 3.56 R' U F U' R F2 U' R' U
55. 3.08 R2 F2 R U' F' R' F2 R' U2
56. 4.47 U2 F' R2 F' R U2 R' U F2
57. 3.82 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R2 U' R'
58. 3.66 U2 F R2 U' F' R U' F R
59. 2.96 F' U F2 U F U' F' R U2
60. 3.68 F2 U F2 U F U R U2 R U2
61. 3.13 R' F2 U R U2 R U2 F' U2
62. 3.89 U F' U2 F2 R2 F' R U R U'
63. 2.99 U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U R' U'
64. 5.07 U F' R U' F2 U' F' R F' U'
65. 2.67 R U R F' R' U R F' R2
66. 4.09 R' U F2 U' F2 R F' R2 U
67. 4.48 F R' F2 R2 U R2 U R' U'
68. 4.76 F2 R' F U F U2 F2 R2 U'
69. 2.99 U' F' R F2 R2 U R' U' R U2
70. 3.59 U' F' U R2 F' R U2 R2 U'
71. 4.16 R2 F' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R'
72. 2.90 R U' F2 R' F' U' R2 F R'
73. 3.56 F' R2 U F' R F2 R2 U' R' U'
74. 3.03 U' F R U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
75. 3.82 U' F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U2 F'
76. 3.62 R F U R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
77. 3.54 F U R' U' F U' R' U F' U'
78. 3.22 U2 F R2 U R' F2 R2 F' U'
79. 2.85 U2 F R2 U2 R' F R' U R'
80. (2.29) U' F R U R2 F' U' R' U
81. 3.21 F' U2 F' U R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
82. (1.37) F' R F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2
83. 3.48 F R2 U' R U R' U2 R' U'
84. 4.58 U' R2 U' F' R2 U F' U2 F U2
85. 3.19 F2 U F U2 F2 R F' U R
86. 3.79 F R F R' U2 R F' R2 F
87. 3.13 U' F U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U'
88. 2.92 R' F U' F' R U' R F U2
89. 4.25 R2 U2 R' U2 F U' R' U R2
90. 3.77 R U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U2
91. 3.71 U2 F R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R2
92. 3.86 U R' F2 U F' U F2 U R U2
93. 3.12 F2 U2 R' F U2 R U R' U2
94. 3.08 R F2 U' R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U2
95. 3.12 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F' U F2
96. 4.14 U' R U' F U2 R' U' R' F' U'
97. 4.31 R' F2 R U' F2 U2 R U2 R'
98. 3.41 F' R' F' U R2 U R U' R'
99. 5.13 R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U' R2 U2
100. 3.45 U R' F U' F' R U' F2 R
101. 3.20 U F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 F'
102. 3.57 R2 U2 R U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2
103. 3.20 U' F' U2 F' R U2 F' R' U2
104. 3.36 U' R' U' R2 F U2 F R' U2
105. 4.46 U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' F U
106. 4.46 F' U' R2 U2 F U2 F' R' U
107. 2.53 R F U R' U2 R F R2 U
108. (5.38) R F' R U' R' U R F' U'
109. 4.25 R2 U R U F R2 F2 U2 F' U'
110. 3.94 F2 R F U' F2 U F' U2 R2
111. 3.14 U' F U2 R' F' U2 F' U R'
112. 2.98 R2 F R' U R F2 R2 U R'
113. 2.61 F' R' U R2 U F' R2 U' F
114. 3.22 F' U F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 R'
115. 3.56 R F2 U' R F' R2 F U2 F
116. (2.36) R F' U' R' F2 R U R2 U'
117. 2.60 F' U R U R2 U F2 U R U2
118. 3.24 F' U2 R2 F' R U2 R' F U2
119. 4.83 R U2 R' F U R U R' F
120. 5.07 R F2 R' U F' R' U' R' U2
121. 4.00 U' R U' R F2 U' R' U2 R'
122. 3.40 R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U'
123. (5.61) F R' F U2 R' U F2 R2 F'
124. 3.06 F U R2 F' R U2 F' U' R2
125. (5.45) F R' F R2 U R2 U' F R'
126. 3.13 U2 R' F' R U' F2 U2 R' U'
127. 3.41 U' R F R F2 U' F' U R2
128. 3.85 R U' R U' F R2 F' R2 U2
129. 3.06 R2 U R U2 R' F2 U2 R U2
130. 4.64 F' R F' U2 R F' U F2 R2
131. 3.13 R' F' U2 F' R2 U R' F2 U
132. 3.89 U2 R F R U' R' U2 R U2
133. 2.97 F2 R F2 U2 F U R2 F U'
134. 4.45 F2 R F R U' F' U R U2
135. 2.66 R U' F R2 U2 R' U F U'
136. 3.36 U R U F R2 U' R F2 R'
137. 3.32 F' R2 F' U R' F2 U F R2 U'
138. 3.56 R' U R2 U R2 F' U R' U'
139. 3.71 U2 R' F2 U F R U R2 U
140. 4.24 U F' R U2 F' U2 F U' R U'
141. 3.34 U F' R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U2
142. 4.37 U F' U' F2 U2 R F2 U' R' U2
143. 4.22 R' U' F U R2 F2 U2 F' U'
144. 3.10 F U R' U2 R F2 R2 F2 R'
145. 2.99 R' U2 R U F' U2 R2 F' U'
146. 3.33 U F2 R' U' F U' F R2 U2
147. 2.62 U' F2 R' U R F' R2 U R' U'
148. 3.71 U' F R' U2 R F U2 F2 R'
149. 3.28 F R' F2 U R U F2 R' F'
150. (5.48) F2 U2 R' F' R' U F' U R2
151. 3.43 U2 R' U' F R' U2 R F U2
152. 3.03 U2 F' U F2 R2 U F' U R2 U'
153. 3.43 U2 F2 R U R' F U' F2 U
154. 4.64 F' U' F2 U2 R F' R' U2 R U'
155. 4.15 U' F U2 F U' R U2 R2 F
156. 4.65 U2 F' U2 F' R U' R2 U2 F
157. 3.73 U F' U2 F' R2 U F2 U R U2
158. 3.13 R' F' R2 U F2 U' R U R U'
159. 2.89 F' R' U' F' U F U2 R' U2
160. 3.65 U R2 F R F U2 F U' F
161. 3.51 R F U' F U' F2 U2 F' U2
162. 4.61 F R' F U F U R2 F' U2
163. 3.61 F2 R2 F R2 F R F2 U' F U2
164. (2.29) F2 U F R2 F R F' R' U'
165. 3.41 R U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' R'
166. 3.88 R2 F2 U' F R U' R' F U'
167. (5.50) R2 F R F' U2 R U' F U'
168. 4.62 F R2 F R' F2 U F U2 F'
169. 2.75 F' U R U F' R' U2 R2 U'
170. 4.00 F U2 F2 R F' R2 U' R2 U
171. 3.67 U R' U2 F R' F' R2 F U2
172. 4.23 F' U' R U' R' F2 R2 F2 U'
173. 2.63 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F R' F2 R2 U
174. 3.84 F U F' R' U R F U2 R2
175. 2.72 R2 U' F R2 U' R U' F2 R2
176. 3.39 F U2 R' U R' F2 R2 U R2
177. 4.52 U' F U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2
178. 2.97 U2 R2 U F2 U R2 U2 F' U'
179. 3.36 R F' R' U' F R U R' U2
180. 3.83 U' F2 U' F R2 F U' F' U'
181. 3.52 U' R' F' R2 F' R U F' U2
182. 3.44 F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R U'
183. 4.80 R' F' R U2 R' F' U R2 F' U'
184. 4.60 F R2 F2 U' F' U F2 U2 R'
185. (1.92) U R U2 F' R2 U' R U' F2
186. 2.56 R' U R' U' F2 U2 R' F2 U'
187. 4.42 F2 R' F' U' F R2 U' R' U'
188. (2.24) U R' F R' F U2 R U R'
189. 3.39 F2 R U' R' U' F' U' F2 U2
190. 3.36 U R U' F2 U' R2 F U' R' U
191. 4.61 U2 R F2 U' F' U F R2 U
192. 3.67 U' R' F' U F' R2 F2 R2 U'
193. 2.47 F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U' F U'
194. 3.74 U R' F U' R U' F R2 U'
195. 4.30 F R F' R2 F R' U2 R' U'
196. (5.30) R2 F2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U
197. 5.00 F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
198. (14.00) F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
199. 2.98 F2 R' F R2 U R' U' F2 U'
200. 3.06 U2 R' F2 R' F U2 R2 F U'
201. 4.53 F R' U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U'
202. 3.20 U' F' R' U F2 R' F2 R U
203. 3.06 F R2 F U F U R' U R' U'
204. 3.87 R F U2 F U R U' R2 U
205. 3.31 U2 F' U R' F' R' F' R' U'
206. 2.84 U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R F2 U
207. (2.33) F R2 U R' U2 R' U' F2 R'
208. 3.47 F' R2 F' U F U2 R' F2 R'
209. 3.42 F' U' F' R U2 F' U' R2 U'
210. 4.42 F U2 F U' R F R' F2 U
211. 4.62 F' U2 R2 F' U R U' F2 U2
212. 3.32 R' U2 R F' R' U2 F U' F
213. 3.47 R2 U' R F' R U' R2 F2 U
214. (5.69) F2 R F U' F U' R U' R'
215. (5.61) F' U2 R U2 F' U' R F2 U2
216. 3.35 F2 U' F' U' R' U R U' R U'
217. 4.34 U F U F2 U2 F2 U F R2
218. 3.22 F R' F' U F2 U' R2 U' F
219. 4.02 F2 U' F U F' R U2 F' U R'
220. 4.03 R' F U R2 U R2 U' F2 R U'
221. (2.02) U2 F U' F' R F' R U R2
222. (5.37) F R2 U' R U' F U' R2 U2
223. 3.59 U' R2 F R' F R2 U2 R' U
224. 3.69 U2 F' R F R2 F' U' F2 U'
225. 2.50 F2 R F' U2 R2 U' R U2 F'
226. 2.37 U F2 U F2 U' R2 F U' R' U'
227. 3.24 U2 F2 R' U F2 U F U' R' U'
228. 3.56 R' F' R U2 F' R U' R U
229. 3.08 R2 F2 R F' R U2 R' U R'
230. 2.95 R' U' F2 U' F' U' R' F R2 U'
231. 3.66 R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
232. 3.98 U F R U' F' U2 R F' R'
233. 4.07 R2 F2 R' U R2 F R U2 R2
234. 3.73 U F2 U R' U R U F U'
235. 2.74 U2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R2
236. 2.63 R' U F2 U R' U2 R' F2 U2
237. 2.88 U2 F R F' R2 U F' U R2
238. 3.52 R U R' U R2 F' R' U R2 U2
239. 3.93 U2 R2 F' U' R F' U' R' U'
240. 4.52 F' U2 F U' R U2 R F' U2
241. 4.05 R2 F2 R' F R' U' F2 R F U2
242. 3.79 R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F' R
243. 4.17 U F R U2 F' R' U2 R U R2
244. 3.69 F' R2 U2 F' R U2 R F' R'
245. 2.99 F2 R F2 U' F' U F2 R' F U'
246. 2.70 R F U2 R2 F R U' R F2
247. 3.88 R' U R2 U R' F2 U R' F'
248. 2.70 F' U2 R' F' R U R' F U'
249. 3.23 F' U' R F R2 F2 U F' U2
250. 5.09 R2 U' R' U' F2 R U2 R' F U
251. 3.36 U F2 U R' F2 U F2 R2 U
252. 2.80 F U2 F' U F' R U2 R2 F'
253. 2.50 F' R2 U F U2 R' U R2 F2 U'
254. 3.53 R F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U
255. 2.45 F U2 F' R U R2 U' R' U'
256. 3.24 U2 R U' R' U F' R U2 R2
257. 2.97 U2 R' F U2 F' R' F2 R U'
258. 3.64 U F R2 F' R2 F U' R U2
259. 3.89 F2 R' U R U2 F2 R F2 U'
260. 4.29 R F' U R2 U' R F2 U2 F'
261. 4.07 F2 R U R' U2 F' R' F2 R'
262. 3.71 R U F' R2 U' R U F2 R2
263. 2.88 R2 F U F2 U' F U' F R
264. 2.44 F2 R' U F2 R F' U R' U'
265. 3.41 R' U2 F' U R' F2 R2 U F2
266. 4.59 R' U2 F R' F2 U R' U2 F'
267. 3.40 F' U F' U2 R F' R' U2 F2
268. 2.94 F2 U2 F R' U R' U F' R2
269. (5.57) U' R2 U R' U' F U2 F2 R U'
270. 3.72 U' F' R F2 R U F2 R' F'
271. 4.84 R2 F' U2 F R F2 R F U'
272. 3.78 F U' R2 U' F2 R U' F R'
273. 3.05 F U F' R' F U R' F2 U'
274. 5.17 U R2 U' R' F U' F2 U' R
275. 3.30 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F' U R2 F' R'
276. 3.65 F2 R' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2
277. 4.98 F2 R2 U' F U F2 R' F U
278. (2.10) R U' R F2 R' U R' F2 U'
279. 2.82 F2 R' F R' F2 R' F' U R2 U2
280. 3.07 F R2 U F R F2 R U' R'
281. 2.68 U F' R2 F' U F2 U R U'
282. 3.40 R' U' F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U'
283. 3.49 U' F2 R2 F U2 F' U R U2
284. (6.24) R' U R' F2 U F' U F U2
285. 3.19 U' F2 R2 U' R F R2 F2 R2
286. 2.78 F2 R' U F R' F2 U' F' U2
287. 4.18 F U' R' U F' R2 U F' R'
288. 2.95 U' R2 U' F' R U' F R' F2
289. 3.75 R' U2 F2 R' F R F' U2 F R'
290. 4.05 R2 F' U2 R F2 R U' F2 R
291. 3.15 F2 U F R2 U' R2 U F R2
292. 2.60 F' U R2 U F' U' R' F R
293. 3.86 R' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R U' R2
294. 4.50 F R' F U R2 U R' U R'
295. 3.84 U2 F2 U2 F U R' F R' U2
296. 2.87 R U R F' R2 F' U2 R U2
297. 4.37 U R' U' R2 F U' R2 U F' U2
298. 4.24 F2 R2 U R2 U' R F' R' U2
299. 3.44 R2 F' U F2 U R' F' R' F2 U2
300. 3.67 F' U2 R U' R2 F' U' F' U
301. 3.37 R2 U' F U2 F U2 R U F2 U'
302. (2.25) R' U' R F' U R' U R2 U2
303. 2.50 R' U2 R F' R' F U R2 U'
304. 4.74 U' F' R2 F R' F' U2 F2 U2
305. 4.55 F' R U2 F2 U' R F' U F2
306. (2.11) F' U F R2 F R F' R' U'
307. 4.94 U2 R' F R2 U' R2 U' R F2
308. 4.18 R2 F U' F U F' R2 U R' U'
309. 4.75 F' U' F U' R F U' F U2
310. 2.74 R U' F R' F2 U' R2 U2 F'
311. 4.16 F R U' F U F2 U2 F' R2
312. (1.75) F2 R F2 R' U F' U R2 F2 R'
313. 2.61 U F2 R2 U R' U' F' R' U2
314. 3.81 F2 R U2 R2 F U' F' R' U'
315. 4.58 F2 U2 R U R F R2 U2 R'
316. 3.16 R' U R2 U' R F' U2 F U
317. 2.86 U R F2 R F R U2 R' U'
318. 4.06 F R U R2 F' U R' F2 R2
319. (6.06) R2 F R' U R' U' F R U'
320. 4.42 U' R' F R2 F U' R F2 U
321. 3.02 F U' R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U2
322. 3.23 U R2 F' U' F' U2 R U F2 U2
323. 2.81 R2 F2 R U' F' U2 F2 R' U2
324. 2.95 U R2 U' R F R' U' R' U'
325. 3.65 F2 U R U R2 F' U F U2
326. 2.76 U R' F U2 F U' F2 U R'
327. 2.68 U' F' R F2 U' F R F' U2
328. 2.52 U2 F R' F' R F' R' U2 R
329. 4.24 F R' U F' U F2 U' R2 F U'
330. 3.23 U2 R' F' U R2 U F2 R2 U'
331. 3.84 U2 R F2 U' R F' R2 F U2
332. (2.31) F' R U' R' F' U2 R F' R
333. 4.61 F' U F U2 F2 U2 R U' F
334. 2.77 F2 U' F U F R2 U' F R'
335. 3.25 U' F2 U R2 F U F U R
336. 2.87 R' U' F2 U' R2 U R F2 R'
337. 4.33 R2 U2 F R' U F R2 U R2 F'
338. 3.51 F2 R U' F2 R F R' F' U
339. 4.20 F2 R' F' U' R U2 R F' R U'
340. 2.61 R2 F2 U' R F' R' U' R2 U
341. 3.43 F' R2 U' F' U' F2 R' F R U'
342. 3.30 R F U' F2 R2 F' U2 R F' U'
343. 3.08 R' U' R2 F' R F R' F R2
344. 2.99 R' U2 R F' R F U' R2 U2
345. 4.25 R' F2 R2 U F' U R' F2 U'
346. 4.18 U2 F' R2 U F2 U F R' U'
347. 3.04 U' R' F2 U' F U' F2 R F' U'
348. 3.48 F R F R2 F2 U2 R' F U2
349. 4.97 F U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U F
350. 2.56 R U2 R' U' R U2 F' R F U2
351. 3.80 R' F U' R U2 F2 R U2 F'
352. 4.52 F2 U' R U2 F R' U R' U'
353. 3.07 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F R F2 R
354. 3.75 F' U F2 U R2 F U2 F U'
355. 4.56 R' U' R' F U' F2 U' R' U'
356. 3.09 F U R2 U' F U' R' F R2 U'
357. 3.00 U2 F2 R F' U' F2 U' F' U
358. 2.75 R F' R U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U'
359. 4.25 F2 R F' R2 U2 F' U R' F
360. 3.67 R F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' R U2
361. 2.69 U' F2 R' U F2 U' F R' F
362. 3.47 R U' F R' U R F R2 U'
363. 3.08 F' U' F' R F' U R' F2 U'
364. 3.38 R2 F' U' R' U2 F2 U' F U'
365. 4.48 R F2 R U2 F' U F R' U2
366. 3.42 F2 U' F' R U R' F R' F2
367. 3.47 U' R2 U2 F U' R' F' R U'
368. 2.76 F U F U R' U F R2 U
369. (5.49) F R2 U2 F' U' F R2 F U'
370. (5.29) R2 F R F U' F R2 F' U R'
371. 4.41 F U2 F2 U' R' F R2 U F'
372. 3.78 R2 F2 R F' U2 R2 U' R U'
373. 3.98 F R U2 F' U' R F' R U'
374. 3.67 F2 R' F' R2 U R F2 R U2
375. 2.86 F2 R F U F2 R2 U' R' F
376. 3.42 R' U' F U' F' R F2 R U2
377. 2.61 R F R F U R' U R2 U'
378. 4.74 F U' F' U' F U2 R2 F' R'
379. 4.13 U' R' F2 U F' U2 F' U' R U2
380. 2.71 U F R F' U R2 U2 R2 U'
381. 3.45 U R' F2 U R2 U R U F U'
382. 2.88 F U2 F U F U R' F2 U'
383. 3.95 R' F U' R' U R' U R' U2
384. 4.01 R' U2 R F R U F2 R' U
385. 4.98 U' R U2 F' U2 F R' U' F'
386. 4.31 F2 U' R' U2 R F' R' F2 R'
387. 3.29 U R' U2 F U R' F R U2
388. 4.21 F R' F R' U' F2 R U F2
389. 3.44 R F' U2 F R2 U F2 U2 R
390. 2.66 U' R U2 F' R U' F R2 F2
391. 3.51 R2 F' R F2 R F' U F2 R'
392. 4.37 F' R' F2 U F2 U' R U' R U'
393. 3.42 U F R2 F U' R U' F' U'
394. 4.27 R' U R F U R2 F' R U
395. 3.04 R U2 F' R U2 R' F' U F2
396. 3.80 F2 R2 U F R' F' U2 R U'
397. 3.43 R2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U2
398. 5.11 U2 R' U2 R' U' F U2 R U
399. 2.89 F' R F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R
400. 4.32 R F U' F2 U2 F' U R U'
401. 3.45 R U R' F2 U R' U R' F2
402. 3.67 F R' U2 R F R2 U' F R'
403. 4.59 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R' U
404. 2.46 U' F2 U F U' F U2 F U
405. 4.45 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U R F R'
406. 3.96 F R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U' R2
407. 4.41 R2 U R2 F U' F U2 R' U2
408. 3.83 F' U F2 R F2 R' F R U
409. 2.61 F2 R U' F' U' F U' R' U'
410. 3.06 U F R U2 F U R2 U F'
411. 3.74 R2 U F' R F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
412. 2.79 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R2 U'
413. 3.50 F' R2 U2 R' F' R U R' F2 U'
414. 4.00 F' R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2
415. (1.51) U R' F' R U' F' U F2 U'
416. (5.36) R2 U R' F' R2 U2 F U2 R'
417. 3.32 R2 F U' F R2 F2 U' F' U2
418. 3.96 U2 R' U R' U R' U F U'
419. 3.11 F' U R' U' F' U2 F' R' U
420. 3.59 F' U2 R U' F' R2 U F2 R2
421. 3.63 U F' U F' R2 F' U' R F
422. 3.30 U F2 R2 U F' U' F R2 F
423. 4.24 U R' F R2 U2 F' U F R' U'
424. 2.44 U F' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U'
425. 2.55 U' F2 U2 R U' F R2 F2 U'
426. 3.15 R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U R' F'
427. 4.20 F' R2 F2 R' F' U F' R F' R2
428. 3.04 F2 R F R2 F' U2 F' U2 R
429. (5.41) R2 F' U' F U2 F' U2 F' R U2
430. 3.23 U' F R2 U' F' U2 F R' F2
431. 2.72 F2 U F2 R' U' R2 U F' U
432. 3.67 F' U' F U2 R U' R F2 R'
433. 4.55 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' F U R2 U2
434. (2.07) F2 R F2 R F' U R2 F2 U'
435. 3.24 U2 R2 U2 R' F R U' R U'
436. 3.36 F' U R F2 U2 R F' U F2
437. 2.83 R U' F' R F U' R' U' R
438. 2.72 F2 U2 F U' R2 U R F' U'
439. 3.49 R U2 R2 U' F' R U' F' U'
440. 4.19 U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R'
441. 3.60 R' F2 R' U2 R F U F' U'
442. 3.93 R2 F' R F' U2 R U' R2 U'
443. 4.23 F2 R U2 R' U2 F R' F2 R U2
444. 3.86 R F2 R F' R' F2 U F' R
445. (2.21) R2 F' U' R F2 U' R U F2
446. 3.27 F2 R F' U' F' U2 R F2 R' U'
447. 3.85 U' F' R2 U' F' R' U' F U'
448. 4.25 F2 R' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
449. 3.49 F2 U F' U2 F' R F R2 U2
450. 3.38 R F U2 F R' F U' F' U'
451. 4.16 F R2 U' F U' R2 U' R F U2
452. 5.14 F R2 F R U2 R' U F2 R'
453. 3.91 U R' U R2 U' F' R2 F R' U
454. 3.37 U2 R' F R2 F R' U2 R U'
455. 3.41 F R' F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2
456. (2.30) R' F2 R F R' F U2 R' U
457. (2.16) F2 U F U2 F' R U2 R' U'
458. 3.43 R F2 U' R U R U F2 R'
459. 3.89 F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2 F2 R' U'
460. 2.58 U' R' F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2
461. 4.01 U' R F' U' R F2 U F2 R2
462. (5.35) R F' R2 F R' U' R2 U' R2 U2
463. 3.67 U2 R U2 F' R2 F U' F' U'
464. 2.68 R' U' F R' U2 R2 F R' U'
465. 3.32 R2 F2 U' F' U2 R F R F2 U
466. 2.92 U2 F2 U' R F' R2 U2 F' U2
467. (2.31) F2 U' R U' F R U2 R2 U2
468. 3.28 R' U R U' R2 F' R F R'
469. 4.01 U2 F U2 R' F' U' R F' R
470. 3.44 U' R' U' F U2 R' U F2 U
471. (5.70) R2 F U2 R F2 R U' F U
472. 2.73 U2 F2 R' U' F' R F2 U2 R
473. 3.44 R U F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R2
474. 3.02 R U' F' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R'
475. 4.16 F' U F U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U'
476. 4.41 U R' U F2 R2 F' R U' R'
477. 3.77 R' U R2 U' F U' R' F2 U'
478. 3.31 R U F' U R F' R F R' U2
479. 3.18 U2 R2 F' R' U R2 U2 F' U2
480. 4.11 U R' F R F2 U' F U' R'
481. 3.71 F' R U R' F U2 F U' F
482. 4.13 U2 F' R' U2 R' F' R' F2 R
483. 3.22 F R F2 R' U F' R U F'
484. 3.89 R' F R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F U'
485. 4.44 U R' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' U2
486. 3.21 R F' R U F2 R' F R2 U2
487. (5.71) U R2 F U2 F U F2 R2 F' U'
488. 3.07 F' R F' U2 F2 U' F U' R2
489. 2.61 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U'
490. (5.62) U R U' R2 U R' U F' U'
491. 3.74 F U' F2 U' R' F2 R U' F U2
492. 3.49 F2 U F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R'
493. 4.40 U R F' R F U F2 R' U'
494. 3.34 R' U' F' R F' U2 R U R'
495. 3.34 U R U' R2 F R' U' R U2
496. 4.35 U F' U2 F' U2 R' U' R U'
497. 3.16 U R F' U2 F U R' U R
498. (5.33) R' U2 R F' R F2 R2 U2 F' U'
499. 4.98 F2 U' F' R' U R' U R' U'
500. 5.27 F' U' F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Chree (May 25, 2016)

Forgot to throw it up here. Comp last weekend, Rose City 2016:
1st in 4x4.
1st in OH.
2nd in 3x3.

Love it when the fast people don't show up.

Also... 1000th post!


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2016)

WHOA

2:56.37, 2:42.77, 2:52.05 = 2:50.40 6x6 mo3

The 2:56 was my first solve of the day this morning, and the other 2 were done this afternoon without warmup. The 2:52 was double parity with a mistake during centers that I used 2-3 seconds to fix.

EDIT: 2:56.37, (2:42.77), 2:52.05, 2:56.37, 3:00.14, 3:09.09, 2:54.16, 2:56.31, (3:30.84), 2:51.81, 3:06.97, 3:11.94 = 2:59.52 ao12


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 25, 2016)

Torch said:


> WHOA
> 
> 2:56.37, 2:42.77, 2:52.05 = 2:50.40 6x6 mo3
> 
> ...


Wowwwwww, great job!

rip katie


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Wowwwwww, great job!
> 
> rip katie



Meanwhile I'm probably getting worse at 3x3, so you've still got that on me.

Also did this, continuing on from this post:

(4:02.56), 4:15.79, 4:18.68, 4:39.32, 4:23.67, 4:23.05, (4:42.74), 4:08.72, 4:17.10, 4:24.59, 4:19.26, 4:18.52 = 4:20.87 7x7 ao12


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 25, 2016)

4:59.84 7x7 solve... slowly getting there


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2016)

feet: 44.13 ao50 PB
44.99ao100 PB

37.97 mo3 on cam with 32.28 fullstep and counting 46 lel


----------



## qqwref (May 26, 2016)

37:33.34 9x9x9 OH no table abuse (all turns made in the air)


----------



## WACWCA (May 26, 2016)

2x2 pb ao100- 1.982 and 1.909 ao50
Pretty happy with this now, not real lucky, my ao100 is never very far from what i average.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-25
avg of 100: 1.982

Time List:
1. 1.533 U' R' U2 R F R' U2 R2 U'
2. 2.031 R F R2 F2 U' R' F' U' R'
3. 1.455 U F' R' U' F2 U2 F' U R'
4. 1.484 R2 U F2 R' U R' F U2 F2
5. 1.815 F2 R F2 U2 F' U R' F2 R
6. 2.131 F2 U R2 U R U' F2 R2 U
7. 2.565 U F' R' U' F2 R F' U' R2 U'
8. 2.412 U' F2 U2 F' U' R' F R2 F2 U'
9. 2.383 F' U F' R2 F U F2 R' F'
10. 1.919 U F2 U F R2 F2 U' F' R2
11. 2.092 U R F R' F2 U' F U R' U'
12. 1.717 R F' R' U2 F R' F2 R2 F'
13. 2.431 U' R F2 U F R' U2 R2 U'
14. 1.388 F2 U' F2 U F U2 F R' U'
15. 1.413 R F2 R2 U F2 R' F' U2 F2 U'
16. 2.126 U F' U' R U R2 F2 U R
17. 1.667 F' R2 F U2 F' R' F2 U F U2
18. 2.494 U R' U F2 U' F R U2 F' U2
19. 1.818 R2 F' R2 F R2 F R' F2 U'
20. 2.167 U' R' F' U2 R2 F R U' R'
21. 1.675 R' F' U' F U R' F2 R' U
22. 1.964 F2 U F' R2 F U F' R U'
23. (1.120) F R2 F U' R' U2 F' R' U'
24. 1.369 U F2 U F U2 F U' R2 F'
25. 1.914 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U' F2 U2
26. (3.872) U F R2 U' R' F U F' U
27. (1.308) R' F' R' U2 F R2 U' F' U2
28. 1.670 F' R U' F U' F' R2 F U2
29. 1.692 F U' R U2 F U2 F' R2 U'
30. 2.379 F2 R U R2 U2 F U' F' U2
31. 2.513 F' U R F2 U' F2 U' F R
32. 1.959 F U R2 F U' R2 U' R' U2
33. 1.891 F R U2 F U' F' R2 F' U2
34. 1.704 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R' U'
35. (3.075) F U2 R2 U' F' U R F R2 U'
36. 2.010 R' U R U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
37. 2.485 R2 U2 R F2 R U' F U' R'
38. 1.909 F' R' U F' U F2 R2 U' F' U'
39. 1.828 F' R' F' U R2 F' U' R' U
40. 2.087 U2 F R2 F U' F U' R' U'
41. 1.507 U' R F2 U2 R F R' U F2 U
42. 2.016 R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
43. (1.309) U' F' U F' U2 R U2 F2 U2
44. (3.059) U R F2 U2 R U' R U' F R'
45. 2.320 U F2 R' U R2 F' R F' U'
46. 1.952 U2 R F' R U' F' U R F2
47. 2.554 U' F U' F' R' U2 F R' U'
48. 1.917 R2 F' U R2 F2 U F' R2 U2
49. 1.645 F2 R' U F' R2 U R F2 R U'
50. 1.817 F' U2 R F U2 F U2 F' U
51. 1.842 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' F2 R'
52. 2.275 F' U R2 F' R' F R F2 U'
53. 1.754 U2 F' R F R F2 U' R2 U'
54. 1.561 U F' U F2 R2 U' R2 U R'
55. 1.412 U' R2 U' F' U R U2 F' U2
56. 1.587 F' R U2 R U' F2 R F' U
57. 3.000 F U F2 U' R F' U F2 R' U'
58. 1.599 F U' R2 F R2 F U F' U
59. 1.406 F2 R' U' F' R2 F U F' U'
60. 1.714 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' F' U'
61. 1.921 F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U2 R2 U'
62. 2.181 R' U R F' R' U F2 U2 F'
63. 1.883 F2 R' F R' U2 R' F2 R F U'
64. 2.094 U2 R2 F' U R F' U F2 R'
65. 1.900 F2 R U2 R U' R' F' R2 U2
66. 1.701 R2 U R F2 U' R' F U2 F
67. 1.487 F' U R2 U' F U' R' F U2
68. 3.000 F2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' F2 U2
69. 2.187 F' R' F U2 F' R U R2 U2
70. 2.105 U F2 R2 F U' F R F2 U'
71. 1.977 U R F2 R U' F U2 F2 R
72. 2.057 F2 R' U R' U F' R U2 F2
73. (3.669) U F2 R2 U R F2 U2 R U
74. 2.247 F' U F R2 U' F U2 F R'
75. 1.828 F2 R F R' U2 R' F2 R U2
76. 2.363 R' U F' U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U'
77. 2.062 F' U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U2
78. (1.368) R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' U
79. 1.898 R' F' R U2 F' U R' F U'
80. 2.060 R2 F2 U2 R U F' U F2 U2
81. 1.857 F' R2 F' R U R U' R2 U
82. 1.907 F U' R F' R U2 F' R' U
83. 2.352 F' U F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R U'
84. 1.779 U R2 U F' U F U' R U'
85. 2.473 U' F' U' R U' F2 U R2 F' U'
86. 1.820 U F R' U' F R2 U F' U2
87. 1.800 U' R F2 U2 R U2 R U' R'
88. 1.978 R2 U F2 R' U' R U R2 U'
89. 2.608 F2 R2 F' U2 F U' R2 U2 R'
90. 2.220 U2 R' U2 R' F U R' F2 U
91. 1.503 U2 F' U R' U F2 R' F2 U'
92. 1.944 U2 R' U F' U2 R F' R' U2
93. 1.837 R U2 F' R U R2 U R' U2
94. 2.358 F U2 F' U2 F' U2 R U2 R U'
95. (1.365) U' R2 U R' U R2 U F2 U'
96. 2.014 U' F2 R U' F2 U2 R2 F' U'
97. 2.759 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U R' U R
98. 2.029 R U' F U R2 F' U F U R'
99. (3.337) U R F' U2 F R' U' F U2
100. 2.235 U2 F' U2 R F' U' R2 F R2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 26, 2016)

First Ao12 with all ZBLL. 
(Only one solve was the standard COLL alg I use)

Ao12: 19.85
Time List:
1. 19.70 U2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' D B2 U' F L'
2. (11.40) F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' B' D U' F2 L B' D R' F'
3. (36.84) R' B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B U' B D' U F2 L' F2 D
4. 20.48 F U B R' F B2 L' F' D' U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' L2 U2 D2
5. 16.31 B2 R U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L F2 R U' F D' B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2
6. 23.99 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R D' L' R2 D2 B F L' R2 B'
7. 16.84 R2 L2 B' D' F U D2 R' D F' U R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2
8. 20.26 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F' R2 D F2 R' B' L B2 L2
9. 18.82 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 D' R' U R' D R2 B2 D' B D
10. 13.54 B D2 R F2 R D2 F2 L U2 B U2 B2 L' R2 F D' R
11. 21.82 B2 R U' R F U B2 R B' R L2 U2 D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R
12. 26.71 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R D2 U2 R B' L2


----------



## Cale S (May 26, 2016)

4x4 avg12 - 44.25

44.77, 44.92, 43.98,43.57, (41.36), (52.19), 42.26,46.25, 43.73, 44.06, 47.24, 41.68


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2016)

1:05.68 U' Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw R' Fw' Bw2 D2 Lw Fw2 R' Lw2 L2 U2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' Uw' U' L2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw D' B' Uw Lw' L Dw2 B' Uw Fw2 U2 Rw2 B2 L Bw F U2 Rw' B' R' U F2 B Rw R' L Lw' Fw' U D' Dw' F' B2 Rw2 F' B D2

2nd best, should've been PB, locked up a bit at the end. L4E was really easy


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 26, 2016)

6.49 skewb ao12 with 2.12 (should've been sub-2) single


----------



## Berd (May 26, 2016)

First 50 solves ever on a clock! I think my clock is really good, I have to get people to feel it at some point. Kinda like this event tho.


----------



## KevinG (May 26, 2016)

7.99 3x3 ao100 PB 
Finally!(previous PB was 8.00 lol)


----------



## Berd (May 26, 2016)

Kilominx is fun! All UWR iirc.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 26, 2016)

Average of 5: 41.053
1. 42.270 B R' L' B' L2 U2 D L2 D F L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 
2. (44.770) L2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 U' B' D2 R2 D B R' D2 F' L2 
3. (32.050) B D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F D L2 U L' U B' L' F' D U 
4. 37.330 U D' R' D' L2 F D L D2 B U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 
5. 43.560 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F D2 L F2 L' U F R2 F' L' 

37.64 mo3 in the last 3 solves, single was fullstep 
Since it was on cam, I will most likely upload, but only the mo3, since the ao5 wasn't too great


----------



## cuboy63 (May 26, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-26
avg of 5: 5.65

Time List:
1. (4.20) F U' R2 U' F2 R2 L F' L F2 B2 L U2 F2 B2 R' D2 F2 R U
2. 5.67 L' D2 F D' R2 L2 F U2 F' L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U' D
3. 5.91 F2 B L2 U2 R B' D' F2 L R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 L2 B D2 F U2
4. (10.98) B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' R F' L' B' D2 L' D' L2 U' R
5. 5.34 L' B' U R2 B' R L D2 F U2 F2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 U

lolscrambles

EDIT: retried scramble 4 which i messed up the cross on and got 5.82


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 26, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-26
> avg of 5: 5.65
> 
> Time List:
> ...



...you post this just as I think I'm getting fast...you're insane dude!!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 26, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-26
> avg of 5: 5.65
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Woah! Thats insane!!


----------



## YouCubing (May 26, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-26
> avg of 5: 5.65
> 
> Time List:
> ...


I tried the 4 and got F R U R' U' F' PLL skip, 8.27. Faster than my PB by .54 xD


----------



## mjm (May 26, 2016)

qqwref said:


> 37:33.34 9x9x9 OH no table abuse (all turns made in the air)



That's some dedication! Nice!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 26, 2016)

pretty good:
1:07.449 Lw2 Bw R' Bw R F B L' B2 U2 Uw' Lw D' Bw2 Fw' F' B R2 Lw B2 U2 R2 U D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw' B U' Dw2 D' Uw R Uw Dw' Bw Lw Rw F' Dw F R L2 Dw2 F2 Uw2 B Fw Dw2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Bw2 R2 D'


----------



## DanpHan (May 27, 2016)

And with this I've broken all my pbs on the weilong gts

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-26
avg of 5: 6.62

Time List:
1. (7.33) B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 F D2 B' D' B D2 R' U' F' L' F' R2 F2 
2. 6.75 D L2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 B F L F R D' R2 
3. (6.14) D' B' U L' F U2 F U' F R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 D2 L2 
4. 6.22 U2 F' R2 D' R' B' L F' U' B2 D F2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L 
5. 6.87 R2 D2 U2 B L2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U' R' B F L' B2 F' D B'

7.89 avg100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-26
avg of 100: 7.89

Time List:
1. 7.60 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R F' U' B U' F2 L2 F' U' B2 
2. 6.71 L U2 D F2 R2 F' R' D' R' B L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 L2 F' R2 F' 
3. 6.94 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D L B2 L' F' L2 D2 R' B' U 
4. 8.44 U2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B' F' L2 U2 L B2 L D F L2 B U F2 R 
5. 6.76 F B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F R2 D2 L' F' L B' R U' 
6. 7.55 R2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' U L D2 L B' F2 U B' D2 
7. 6.74 D' L' F' D R U2 B R' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' 
8. 6.64 B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L U L2 B' D2 F' R' B' D2 
9. 9.23 R' B2 D2 L' R B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F' R' B2 U' F U B D' U2 F' 
10. 9.53 D2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B' L2 F D' B' R D' B L U 
11. (6.56) B U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 B L' D B F D L' R U F 
12. 9.41 D' B2 L U2 L' D2 L' R2 B2 D2 L' B' D' R' F' L U2 B2 F R2 
13. 7.37 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' F2 D2 L F' D U B2 R' D 
14. 7.43 D L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L' B R' F D' R F2 D' R' B' 
15. (9.81) R2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U B2 L' D' R' B U' F L B2 U F' 
16. 8.21 U' F2 L' F2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R F L2 R2 B2 F L' D 
17. 8.71 D R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B' U' B R B L2 B L D L' 
18. 8.50 R' L' F B2 U2 B' L' D2 F U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U D2 F2 B2 L2 
19. 8.02 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 U B U' F R' D2 L2 D F2 D2 B 
20. 7.34 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L' U' R' F2 D L B F U 
21. 6.69 U2 F' U2 L B' L2 U' R U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 
22. 7.09 D2 L D2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R F2 L2 F U' L2 U2 R' U F' L2 U 
23. 7.32 R B' D' L U2 F2 U F U' B D2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 R2 
24. (6.48) F2 L R2 B2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D L' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U' F R 
25. 7.06 L D2 B2 L' F2 L D2 U2 L R2 B2 F D' L F U' F' L D2 F' 
26. 8.96 D B2 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U B L2 F2 L D2 U R D2 F2 L' 
27. 7.46 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' B2 U2 B' L2 U B2 D R' D2 U F U2 
28. 7.89 B L2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D U B' R' B D2 L U2 R2 F' L2 
29. 7.80 L R2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 B U' R2 U2 R F U2 F R2 
30. 8.41 F2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' D R' B' L2 B2 R2 F' D' F 
31. 7.24 F' B U' B2 U B' U B2 L' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 D 
32. 7.62 U R2 B U2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 L B R U' B' F' U' R F 
33. 7.37 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R' B2 F D' L2 R2 U' B F' R 
34. 8.08 B U2 F L2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' R' D B' U R D2 F' R2 F' 
35. 7.51 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' R' B F L D U' B U' 
36. 7.50 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F L D2 B2 U' L D' L' R' 
37. 7.67 F U' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' R F R2 U B D' F' L' 
38. 8.47 D L2 B2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L F' D U' R' D F D' B' U 
39. 7.66 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L2 U B' F2 L' U2 F2 L2 F D' 
40. 8.71 F' B' D L' D B2 D' B U2 R U L2 F2 B2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U' 
41. 8.29 D' L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 B' D F2 L2 R D' B' U2 L' F' 
42. 7.98 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U L2 D B2 U' F D' B' U' B2 L' F' D R' F' 
43. 8.60 R B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D R B F2 L' B' 
44. 8.67 U' B U2 R' L F' D R U' F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U F2 D F2 U' 
45. 7.62 U' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D R2 D U L' F L' D' R 
46. (6.64) U' F2 U' F D2 R2 B' U L U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 
47. 8.29 B' D U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B U L' F R2 D B' 
48. 7.26 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' R' D' U' R2 D' B F R' D' R' 
49. 8.39 F U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L' D L D' F D' L U2 F2 
50. 8.43 U B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 F2 U R B U2 F2 L' B2 F' U2 R' U' 
51. 8.14 U R2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L F' U' B' U L2 R' D' F 
52. (11.13) D2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B D L2 D' B' D2 U R' D B 
53. 8.54 L F2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D' L F D U2 B U' B' L2 
54. 6.99 F D' R D B' R2 D R' D B2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 
55. 7.85 B R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 D F' L2 B' D U' L U' B L' 
56. 7.37 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' F D' L' R D R2 U2 
57. 8.04 D B' R2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' U2 B' F' U R F D2 
58. 8.31 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 L B2 F U2 B' L' R2 F2 L2 U2 
59. 8.06 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R' U' B R2 D' L F2 L' B2 D 
60. 7.80 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' F' U' F2 U L' U' L B' D R2 
61. 7.92 B2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 B R2 D2 F R' D' R2 D' F' R' D' U2 R 
62. 6.67 F' R D' B' U' R U2 L U F' D2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F R2 
63. 8.46 L B2 U' D' B R' U L B L U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 
64. 8.71 R' D R2 F L' D B L U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U 
65. 8.06 F L2 R2 F' L2 F D2 B D2 F' R D B2 D2 U L2 B' D' L D2 
66. 7.30 U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F R2 F' D L' D' R U' B F' 
67. (6.45) R D2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 F L' B' U' L B' L D' L 
68. 7.80 R' B' U2 F L U B D2 R B U2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 B2 D L2 D 
69. (9.81) F2 D R2 B L' D' R2 B' R F' U2 L2 F2 U' D B2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 
70. (10.33) R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' R2 B' D F L U L F R' D F' 
71. 7.00 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 F L D U R2 B2 L2 R' B' U 
72. 7.92 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R D2 B2 F2 D L' R' U' B F' D2 R' U' L2 
73. 6.71 U' F2 L2 F D2 B F L2 F D2 L2 R D' L U2 F2 R D' B F2 
74. 8.54 F B' U' D F D' R' U' D2 F R' U2 R' B2 U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U2 
75. 8.06 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 R' F2 U2 F' R B D U L2 R' F' D2 L2 
76. 8.44 F2 B' D' F' D2 F2 U F' L' F R' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 
77. 7.24 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U R' B' L2 F' D' R' U2 F2 L' D 
78. 8.30 L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 B L' F' U' B L' F2 U2 L B 
79. 9.18 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R B2 F' L' D B2 L B U' 
80. 7.22 R2 L U R' F' R' L B R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' D2 F 
81. 7.84 L R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 U2 B F' D F U2 F' L' R2 U2 
82. 8.31 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B D B2 D' F R2 F L R' U' 
83. 6.81 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R U B' U F U2 R2 U' R B2 
84. 7.12 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 U B2 L' D' F L D2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 
85. 9.41 B2 U F' R2 U2 D F R' F2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B2 R2 B R2 L2 D 
86. 7.47 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' B F' U L' U2 L2 
87. 7.73 R2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 D U2 F2 L F' R2 D2 R D2 B2 F' U R2 
88. 8.24 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 U' R B2 L D' F2 L' D U R2 
89. 7.75 R2 L2 U' L' F R' B2 D' B' D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 
90. 8.20 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 F R2 U B' L' D R2 B2 U2 L2 R' U 
91. 9.29 D2 B2 U L2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R' U B2 L F' U F2 D' U R2 
92. 8.52 D F U2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 L' B' R D' B' F' D2 
93. 6.95 B2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L F2 R U' B' R' F L' F' D' L B2 F2 
94. (6.64) D' B R2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 F L2 F' U L U R2 F2 R2 F L' F' 
95. 9.35 L' F U' B D2 F2 R' F' L' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 
96. 6.86 F2 R D' L2 F D R U' B2 L F2 R B2 U2 D2 L U2 B2 D 
97. 7.96 R U L' D B' L' B R' F2 R2 U2 D2 B' D2 F2 B' R2 F U2 
98. 8.15 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R' U B' U B2 D F' D U R' 
99. (9.53) D' L2 B2 F R2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L D' U R F L2 D U L2 
100. 8.33 D' L2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 D R' D' B L' R' F' D B



and 8.16 avg1000


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 27, 2016)

3x3 PBs


Spoiler



avg of 12
best: 7.054 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 50
best: 7.425 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 100
best: 7.607 (σ = 0.48)


@cuboy63 what do you average?


----------



## 4Chan (May 27, 2016)

Whoaaa, my first ever 14 average of 100 with ZZ-CT!
Weilong GTS is a gud cub.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 27, 2016)

1. 1:01.67 u L2 f b2 L u F R' u2 D L2 b B' f' L2 U r L U' f' l' F2 L' R B' l2 F f2 u2 R' f' d2 U2 u2 f l2 d' b' U2 R F2 U2 D2 d' u' f d2 F' f2 l' R' B2 L U D2 R l2 U r' u


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 27, 2016)

Skewb 7.32 ao50 and 7.53 ao100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 27, 2016)

megaminx
53.73 ao5
56.52 ao12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 56.52
1. 53.80 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
2. 1:00.80 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
3. (50.07) 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
4. 52.60 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
5. 1:01.72 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
6. 52.72 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
7. 55.87 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
8. 53.88 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
9. 59.27 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
10. 1:00.11 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
11. (1:05.08) 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
12. 54.47 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'


----------



## kake123 (May 27, 2016)

2:16.580 Megaminx single, no skips

I am now averaging 2+min for mega in less than 2 weeks from scratch I guess


----------



## Iggy (May 27, 2016)

1:14.86 5x5 PB avg5, also got a 1:19.50 avg12, second best


----------



## YouCubing (May 27, 2016)

SQ1 PB AVG5!!!111!1!!!!!11
(12.70), 12.85, (21.00), 13.95, 14.63 = 13.81
the 12.70 is my best with parity 
I almost cried xD
oh and also this Illuminatiminx PB
4.02, 3.81, (6.29), 5.58, (3.56) = 4.47


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 27, 2016)

Pretty good average  WeiLong GTS is swag. Counting 11 hurts

Ao12: *9.39*

1. 8.23 U2 R F2 D' R F' R2 U2 B' R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D2
2. 8.37 R B2 U' F L D2 B U L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R' U2 L U2 R2 D2
3. 10.77 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' L' R2 B L' U2 L R2 U B' F
4. (7.82) B U2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 U B D U R' F2 R U
5. 10.56 L B D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' D' B2 U' B F2 L R' F2 D
6. 8.74 F L2 F U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F' D L F' L2 D' L F2 D2 R' B'
7. 11.25 L2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 U' R2 F D B F' U' L2 D'
8. 9.31 B' R D2 R F2 L B2 D2 F2 R U2 B' D R2 U L' B' F' D' U
9. 9.02 R2 F' U2 L2 B U2 B F L2 F' D R' U2 B' U' B2 F L R2 U'
10. (16.90) L2 B' L2 B R2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 D' R' U2 F' L B L D
11. 9.11 F L B' L' U' D' F2 D2 B' R L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 D' F2
12. 8.56 R2 D L' U' R B L D' R' L2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 F'

EDIT: Also:

*1:09.41 * R2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' Fw Lw' B L2 D' Fw' Bw R Dw2 Bw2 B2 Dw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Dw2 F2 L2 Bw' Lw2 Dw2 U2 Rw' R U2 Lw D2 Lw Bw' Uw' U Rw' Dw' Lw2 F' L' Fw' L' Bw' Fw2 L' Lw Rw' B2 D' R Uw' D Lw2 D L' Bw Lw'

Also: 

Ao5: *1:16.89*

1. 1:17.83 Fw' F' R2 U Fw' B Uw' B Lw2 D2 Bw B Lw2 R F Lw' Uw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 D Bw2 L Lw' B' Dw' U2 B Uw2 Fw2 Rw Lw2 L' F2 L' Bw2 L2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 U Rw2 L' Lw2 Uw Rw' D' Rw2 Fw2 F2 D Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 
2. (1:13.13) Rw2 D Lw L R' Fw U2 F Bw Rw F Fw U D' B Dw' Rw B2 Fw2 Lw2 F Uw Bw' Rw Bw Uw B Bw U2 Rw F2 B L2 D' Bw2 Fw2 R2 U2 Fw' U2 B' D2 Rw' Fw2 L R2 F2 B' L F2 Dw' Rw2 L2 R' U' Bw Fw B2 Rw' U' 
3. 1:16.31 F' B' Fw Lw2 F L2 Rw2 U' Dw L2 Dw' F' R2 Bw' Uw U2 B' R' U' Fw Lw Dw2 Rw2 U Fw' Uw2 R2 Rw' Dw2 D' Uw' Lw2 R2 Uw Fw' D2 Uw2 B' Bw Rw' Uw2 L' Rw Dw' B2 D Bw U Bw Lw' Dw' Rw L F B2 Bw Lw2 Fw' B2 Dw 
4. (1:20.52) Lw2 Fw Bw U' Dw Rw' B2 Uw Rw Dw2 Uw R' Rw' Uw B' R' L' U' Lw2 F' Fw2 D2 B' L2 F B2 Fw' Uw Rw' L' B2 Dw' R U2 D' Fw Bw2 L Uw Dw' Lw' D2 B Fw Rw Fw B2 Lw2 B2 U2 Lw F2 L Bw' F2 Lw' Bw2 B2 D2 Rw 
5. 1:16.52 Lw Fw2 Bw' U2 Uw2 R' B2 R' Bw D Uw' Lw' Uw2 Fw' Dw B' Lw R2 Uw' L U' D2 B' Dw' Uw2 R' F Bw Dw' L2 D' Lw' F' D' Rw Uw F2 D2 Uw R2 D2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 L2 B' F' Uw2 F2 D Bw2 Fw' U' Rw Fw2 F Dw B L Dw'


----------



## Cale S (May 27, 2016)

yay finally sub-12

11.91 3x3 avg100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.91
1. 11.23 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U B2 U L' B F2 R U2 B' D L' U'
2. 10.15 D B2 U F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' B L2 R' B' R2 U L U2
3. 12.60 D2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 L D2 U2 F' R F2 D' F L B' F2 U2
4. 14.20 R B2 D' F' R' L2 U F' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2
5. 12.35 R' U L2 F' U2 B' L2 B' L' F D2 R2 F L2 F B R2 D2 R2 F2
6. 10.14 F U2 R2 B F R2 U2 F R2 F' R' D' L' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 U'
7. 12.87 F U2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 D L2 R D F' D B L R2 U'
8. 11.51 U2 L' U' F2 U' L2 B L F' D2 F2 U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 R L U2
9. 12.09 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' L' U' R' F' R2 D2 B F2 R2
10. 11.15 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 R2 F R2 D B R' D B2 F' L2 R
11. 11.89 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 U R2 D' R F L F' R2 D' F' L D2 B'
12. 13.48 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U B' L' U' B' L R' B2 R2 D' R2
13. 11.86 B2 L2 R B2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 D' R B2 D2 B D2 R U B2 R'
14. 11.59 R D2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 R F2 R' B L D' F2 L U L2 D U R
15. 12.91 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L D2 R B D2 B' D B L' F U
16. 11.25 B D' F' L2 U B L U' R' B U2 F2 B2 D L2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U
17. 10.26 B2 D' L' B' R L' F D' B' R2 B2 R F2 R' F2 L U2 L' F2 L2
18. 10.84 F' U2 B' R2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 L D' U B D U2 R2 F' R' U
19. 13.43 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' R' U L' R' D F R2 U'
20. 12.04 L' R2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L F D2 R' F2 D2 U R F D2 L'
21. 12.31 F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F' U L2 R B F2 L' F2 D U2
22. 11.07 R' F' R U2 B R F2 L2 B2 D B L2 B D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 D2 R2
23. 14.11 F' B L U B2 D' B U F D' R U2 R' L' F2 D2 L F2 R' D2 F2
24. 10.36 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U R B L B' L' B' F2 D F U'
25. 12.80 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 L' U' L' B2 D' U2 L' F' D2 U L
26. 10.33 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F R B' D L' F2 D2 L' F' L2
27. (9.27) D2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' L B U2 R' U2 R2 B' U2 R'
28. 11.08 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 L D2 R B' F R B D' R2 F2 D F' U
29. 12.18 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 D2 F' L' F' L' B' L F D' U' F U
30. 13.33 F2 D' R B L D2 L' U F L D2 L F2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 L
31. (9.46) F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 L D2 B2 U' R' U2 B' L2 D2 U L' D F L2
32. 12.31 B' U D' R U D2 R' F2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B2 U2 R2
33. 9.96 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 R2 F' D' U B' L2 U B R U F' L
34. 14.07 R' L' F B' R2 B2 L2 D R D2 R2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 B'
35. 12.46 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L U' B D R F' U2 R' B' D B'
36. 13.26 U' F R B2 U' R B R D R D F2 U2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B
37. 10.61 U L F2 U2 R' U F L2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R' B2 R D2
38. 11.60 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F L' B L2 B2 R2 B' L D
39. 11.18 B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L' B D R' U L F L2 U' R2
40. (9.33) F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 R2 B' L F2 D U2 B L F2 L D2
41. 11.32 F2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 B' D' F2 D' R B' D2 F U2 R
42. 11.00 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 D' R' B2 D2 R2 D2 B' R U2 B' F'
43. 12.52 F L B2 U2 F U2 R F D2 B U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2
44. 10.46 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R' U R F' R' D F2 U2 F2 R'
45. 12.40 F' D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' D' R' D B R U F2 D U2
46. (15.36) U B2 D' R2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D' L2 R D2 B R2 F D' L' B' L R'
47. 12.50 D F D2 B' D' R' F L U' F R U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' D2
48. (14.44) L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L U2 B F' U' R F' D2 R D2
49. 11.86 D F2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 B2 F U L2 B L' D R2 D2 R' U
50. 11.98 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' U R2 B' D2 U B F D L B2 D2 R2
51. 11.42 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D' B' L2 R2 D' B2 R' D F2 U'
52. (14.77) L2 D B2 U F2 U B2 U R2 D' F2 L U L2 R2 U F' D L F' R'
53. 11.17 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' L D L' U' B' U R2 U' R D'
54. 9.79 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R B' D2 F U' L2 D2 F2 U L'
55. 12.77 R U B D F2 R2 U L' D' L B2 L2 F2 U2 D' R2 L2 U F2 D2 F2
56. 10.70 U2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L U' F2 L' D' R2 F D F2 R F2
57. 12.91 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 U' R D' B L' B2 U2 L U' F2
58. 13.47 U' R2 U' F' R' L F2 B L F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 F L2
59. 12.09 B F D2 R2 B' D2 B D2 U2 R2 F' L F' D2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 U'
60. 11.90 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U F' U' R D2 R U2 L F2 U' B2
61. 9.81 F' D' B U R D L' F2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2
62. 12.53 U' R' U' D2 F B' R2 D' R' U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F'
63. 11.35 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 R' D F U2 R' B' U L F' L2
64. 13.63 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' R F' R B D' B R' F
65. 10.76 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' B R' D' L F D2 B U' F
66. 12.82 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 L B2 R' U2 F D2 L' D L F' L' F' L F'
67. 12.01 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B F' D' L U' F' D R' B' L'
68. 13.04 U' L2 B L' U D L2 D' F R' U2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B R2
69. 10.54 R' F2 U2 F L F2 B2 D' F2 R2 F R2 D2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F'
70. 13.52 U' L F D2 R' U2 R' U D' R' D' B2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 U F2 L2
71. 11.08 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F U L F R' U B' D' L2 B'
72. (14.67) F L2 B' F' D2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F' U' B D U2 R' F2 R' F' L R2
73. 12.66 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B F R2 D2 B' U' B' L2 R2 U2 L B D R
74. (15.94) U R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F R2 B' L U' L2 B2 F U' L
75. 9.81 R' D' F' R2 D2 R2 F D' B L D' R2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 D R2
76. 9.75 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 U F2 D L B D' F' R2 U' R2 F' U2 R
77. 12.18 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 B' D R2 F L U' F L D
78. 14.39 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 U' R' D' L' D2 B2 D U'
79. 13.51 L2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U' R F2 L' B' D F' U' F' U'
80. 11.03 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' L F L' D' B' U' R D2 R U
81. 10.59 F2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 L U2 L2 R2 U2 F' R F' D' L' R' U B L' R'
82. 14.02 U L U' B' L' F R' U' F R2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 U'
83. (8.74) B L2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' D L' U' R2 B F R B U'
84. 10.91 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F L B' D2 U' R' B' L2 U' L2 B' F
85. 12.88 D F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 R B F2 R F2 D' F R' D U
86. 11.44 B' D2 B' L2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 U' F' R D' R2 U R' B' U2 R2
87. 10.76 L U2 B2 U' F2 U' B' R' L2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F'
88. 11.06 D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 R D2 L' D2 U2 B R2 D B F R2 D2 U B
89. 11.33 L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D L2 D L' B D' L' U F U' B' D' F
90. 12.84 L2 U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F D' R2 B2 L2 B R D2 F' R2 U
91. 11.29 L' B' L F' R' B' R U R' D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2
92. 13.07 R B' L2 D2 R2 U R D' F D2 F2 R' L' B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 L'
93. 12.16 F2 D' L' F' B2 D L2 B' D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' L' D2 B2 R' U2
94. 13.18 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' L2 R B2 U' F2 D' B D2 L2 R'
95. (9.32) R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L' U' B U2 R' D F' D' L2 R2
96. 13.11 U2 L D2 L' F2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 R B' F2 U2 F R'
97. 12.73 R2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R' F' U' L' D B R' F' L2 R2 U
98. 10.89 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U R2 U2 L F2 U' R' F2 D2 B' R2
99. 12.34 B U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 L B' L2 D' R B' U R' U
100. 12.05 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L B R2 U B2 L F D F U' F2


11.80 avg50 is also pb


----------



## Aidan A. (May 28, 2016)

I got my first sub-20! 19.377 The scramble was kind of easy but still. Here it is. F U2 R B' D' F D L' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F'. I average 25-28 and this was awesome. I got a Pll skip and two pairs made.


----------



## ericstrutinski (May 28, 2016)

Awesome!!!!
I average 35-40...


----------



## Cale S (May 28, 2016)

7.30 3x3 pb single 

F2 R' F2 B2 R2 D B2 R' B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R F2

y x2 F' U R2 U L2 // cross
U' F' R' U' R F // first pair
R U R' y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // the R U R' accidentally solved an extra pair lol
U' R U' R' // EO
y' U R' U' R // fourth pair
U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // ZBLL


----------



## SirWaffle (May 28, 2016)

Average of 5: 1:10.99
1. (1:07.09) f' b2 r2 U r' L B2 R' d F' f2 d2 R F2 U r2 l2 d F2 f' b l' B' d' l D' U f2 b2 r' l' u' d b' f' B2 U2 B d f b2 u R l2 b r' L' l' D F r2 D' R r2 b2 D2 d2 L2 D' B' 
2. 1:15.36 R2 U' d R2 D' f' u' l f' F l2 B2 R' f' d b2 r' d' F2 l2 D' l' f' b L' R' b d' r2 B' l' R L' B2 l' f2 u2 d U' l D' u' f2 U2 b l' d' f U l r u' D' b2 R F D F f D 
3. 1:10.42 R2 B r B l F2 L2 u R2 L2 d2 b' r2 U2 d D f2 D U r2 F R' U b' D2 R L' r' B2 b u L' b l2 u2 d R' F d R f' F l' r2 b' B' l' F' L2 F l2 r' L2 b' f2 U2 b' d' R' D 
4. (1:19.83) f2 r2 L b d r l d2 U2 B u2 b' d R2 u L2 f D2 R' U' r u2 f' d R2 F2 D2 U' L2 b' d2 L r b2 B' d2 l2 r' d' D2 B' u2 U2 D r d' B' R d u2 r2 f2 b' B2 F' l' u2 B f l2 
5. 1:07.18 d u2 F' d2 R U B2 f2 b2 D f2 D2 L' b2 B' L' F2 r' B' D2 b d D' b' B' F2 L2 f L' b l R2 b2 d' r' l' D' l' R F2 r' d F2 l2 r b2 D U' b r l2 B R' r' b2 U' D B2 f' D'


----------



## ottozing (May 28, 2016)

sq1 woooo

number of times: 114/114
best time: 6.911
worst time: 16.375

current mo3: 13.282 (σ = 2.41)
best mo3: 9.637 (σ = 2.61)

current avg5: 13.117 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 9.811 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 12.392 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 10.465 (σ = 1.55)

current avg50: 11.436 (σ = 1.37)
best avg50: 11.325 (σ = 1.39)

current avg100: 11.726 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 11.521 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 11.614 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 11.647


----------



## guysensei1 (May 28, 2016)

Sub-0.7 U perm, I used my phone to try and frame count but it probably isn't accurate.


----------



## kake123 (May 28, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-0.7 U perm, I used my phone to try and frame count but it probably isn't accurate.


Them S-move U-perms


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2016)

58. 9.27 U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D' L' U' R F L' U R B R 
59. 9.93 U B2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F L R D' L' B' U2 B' D 
60. 9.69 F' L2 B U B' R F' U L U2 B2 D R2 D F2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 
61. 9.89 U F' R' D2 R D F L' D B' D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' 

First time I've ever got four consecutive sub-10s. I couldn't get a full sub-10 Ao5; the solves before/after were a 15 and 13.


----------



## Torch (May 28, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> *1:09.41 * R2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' Fw Lw' B L2 D' Fw' Bw R Dw2 Bw2 B2 Dw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Dw2 F2 L2 Bw' Lw2 Dw2 U2 Rw' R U2 Lw D2 Lw Bw' Uw' U Rw' Dw' Lw2 F' L' Fw' L' Bw' Fw2 L' Lw Rw' B2 D' R Uw' D Lw2 D L' Bw Lw'
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



How are you 20 seconds faster than me on 5x5 but 5 seconds slower on 6x6?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 28, 2016)

Torch said:


> How are you 20 seconds faster than me on 5x5 but 5 seconds slower on 6x6?



Because I suck at big cubes  (and you're like 1:00 faster than me on 7)

No, but really, I don't practice 6 and 7 at all, and I struggle to handle them because of the size of the cubes. 5x5 I feel like I can turn somewhat fluidly, but 7x7 is a mess for me.


EDIT: Also: I swtiched to the Yuxin and my times dropped alooooot

Ao5: *1:15.59*

1. 1:15.70 U D Dw L2 Bw' Fw' Rw Fw Rw Dw2 Rw Dw Bw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' R2 Uw L' Fw' Uw' Lw' F Rw2 Bw2 Dw Lw Rw' B' Lw B' Fw2 L Dw' U B' U F' Rw' F D2 U' B L2 B' U2 Fw B' Uw2 D' F Rw2 U' Uw2 Lw Bw Rw2 R2 F2 L2 
2. 1:17.19 Uw2 Fw B Bw U' B' F' Lw' L B' U2 L' D2 B2 Fw Rw' Lw' D L2 Dw F2 Fw D2 Lw Fw' Uw2 F2 Dw2 D Rw2 B' L' Lw Dw2 Uw D2 B2 D L F Fw2 B' U L2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw Dw' Fw B2 Uw2 B2 D' Fw' Lw' L U2 F 
3. 1:13.89 U Fw2 L' Dw' Lw' Rw' Bw Rw2 U' L Uw Rw Dw2 F' R Lw' Uw B2 R' B Lw2 Dw Bw D Lw Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' L2 D' B' U B' R Rw Lw2 U' Lw Uw' R B2 D' Fw' Dw' B' Bw' Rw2 Bw2 B' U' Dw' D2 L Uw2 L Lw Uw2 U2 
4. (1:23.86) Lw Dw2 Fw2 Rw' L2 B Uw2 R2 Bw2 L F Lw U Bw D Rw2 Bw2 F2 R' L2 Lw2 Uw2 D2 Bw' Uw B2 F' R2 Dw Uw2 U' D2 F2 Rw' B2 U' Bw' B' R2 U2 Rw2 B2 Lw2 B Dw2 B2 Rw2 F U Bw' R' U2 Fw Lw2 B' R2 Rw U2 Dw' Rw 
5. (1:13.34) L R2 Fw U' Lw B2 U L Uw2 D' Rw Fw' D2 U' Fw2 Rw' B' Dw2 Fw R2 Fw U2 B2 F2 L Fw' D' Lw L' U2 D' Dw' R' Rw' B2 Dw2 D' Rw2 Fw F Dw' F2 Fw Dw' L' Uw Rw' B' U2 Dw Fw2 B2 Dw2 Fw2 F D2 L' Bw Rw Dw


----------



## Meow (May 29, 2016)

Finally color neutral! it took me 3 and a half months, but it's worth it I guess. My PBs are now cn. 

5.85 single,8.64 ao5, 9.40 ao12, 10.34 ao50, 10.53 ao100


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 29, 2016)

2:38.30 6x6 single in the Weekly Comp! PLL parity as well


----------



## guysensei1 (May 29, 2016)

I just realised that for sum of ranks, I'm top-10 in Singapore for every event. I'm the only one who has that. (Technically someone else is too, but he's 12th for FMC because he hasn't done it)


----------



## kake123 (May 29, 2016)

New Megaminx PB single, avg5 and avg12 

2:11.197, 2:24.062 and 2:33.228 respectively


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 29, 2016)

Finally broke my 3x3 pb ao 5!

avg of 5: 5.905

Time List:
1. 5.996 B R2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D' F' L2 D F R' B2 D2 L' F2


Spoiler



y' x'
R U R U2 D2 r B'
R2 U' R' U' r' U' r2 U R' U2 R U r'
F R U R' U' F'
M2 U' M U M U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M2


2. (7.892) L' U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F U' B2 D2 L B' U2 F' D'
3. 6.048 B' R2 D B2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L F R' B' L R2


Spoiler



y x'
L U R U' L' D F' R F2
U2 R U r M' U r' U R U r U' r'
U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'
U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M'


4. (5.507) F' U F2 D' F2 U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R U' F2 D2 L U R F'


Spoiler



y x'
D' U r B' F R M F 
r U R2 U' r' U' r U' M R U r'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
M2 U M' U' M U M2


5. 5.672 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 R' D2 F' L R2 D R2 B' D' U2 R D'
also a 7.786 ao 1000 if anyone cares about those


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 29, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Finally broke my 3x3 pb ao 5!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Wow, sub 6. What was your old PB?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 29, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Wow, sub 6. What was your old PB?


Yeah i know right! Sub 6 is pretty insane (the scrambles helped  ) Old pb was 6.39


----------



## Cale S (May 29, 2016)

sub-10 average on cam yay

Average of 5: 9.88
1. 10.63 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F' D' L' R' F2 U' L' B U2 R 
2. (8.16) B' U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 B L2 U2 B' R' F2 D' B' U' R F' U' F2 U' 
3. (13.05) B D2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' L' U2 B D' L U' F' D' F2 R' 
4. 9.00 D2 L' F U' F B D2 F' D R D2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 D B2 
5. 10.02 D R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 U B2 F' L' B D L' F2 D' F' R U'


----------



## sqAree (May 29, 2016)

3x3 16.96 ao50, first time sub17, which is pretty nice after no improvement for a few weeks and averaging between 18 und 19.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 30, 2016)

4x4
36.58 single PB
43.05 ao5
43.57 ao12


----------



## Cale S (May 30, 2016)

4x4 without ever looking at the cube while turning it - 56.58


----------



## asacuber (May 30, 2016)

first sub 10 in like a month
4. (9.59) D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F D R U' R' B' F2 L2 D' B'
fullstep with xcross

also 4x4 session



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-30
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 57.50
worst: 1:27.08

mean of 3
current: 1:10.80 (σ = 7.08)
best: 1:02.31 (σ = 2.85)

avg of 5
current: 1:07.06 (σ = 5.70)
best: 1:04.82 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 12
current: 1:09.37 (σ = 4.71)
best: 1:09.05 (σ = 4.74)

avg of 50
current: 1:10.77 (σ = 4.66)
best: 1:10.20 (σ = 4.93)

avg of 100
current: 1:11.14 (σ = 4.88)
best: 1:11.14 (σ = 4.88)

Average: 1:11.14 (σ = 4.88)
Mean: 1:11.20

Time List:
1. 1:08.40 B Rw2 Fw Rw' R2 Fw' R' F' Rw' B' U Rw Fw U' L2 U Uw2 F2 U' Rw' Uw' U F' L Rw Fw2 R D2 F Uw2 Fw' B R Fw2 B' Rw Fw R2 B Uw' 
2. 1:17.29 D L2 Rw' R' F L' R2 U B' D2 Rw' L U R' Uw2 Fw2 D' B' Fw' U' F Fw2 R2 L Fw' U R Rw' F' Fw' R2 D2 Rw' L U D' Rw2 Fw2 U' B' 
3. 1:12.34 D2 B F2 Rw2 D2 Fw' U F' R F Uw D U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw R' U Uw2 L Rw2 Uw2 D' R' F2 U F Fw2 D' R Uw' U B R2 Rw' B' D U R' F2 
4. 1:10.14 D' Rw2 U' R' B2 R Uw' F' U' F2 L U R U2 L2 U Fw2 R F' D U L2 Rw' F B D' Fw' Uw D' F Fw2 Uw' L2 R2 Rw U' Uw' L2 U' D2 
5. 1:05.18 F Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 F' Fw2 U B D2 Uw B Fw' R D Fw L U Rw B' R2 D B' L2 D2 R B' Rw' B Fw L U2 F' R 
6. 1:22.88 U L' R2 Uw' F Rw Uw' U Rw B2 Uw' Rw B' L' Fw' L R' Fw' D2 U Uw' B' Rw D' Fw Uw2 U2 Fw2 B2 U' Rw' Fw2 Uw U2 L D B2 D U R 
7. 1:15.22 D Uw2 L Uw' D R Fw' Uw D Fw B2 D' Fw2 B2 Rw' B Rw D Uw' R D2 Rw' L' R2 B2 D Rw' B Uw2 R2 U' B2 L' D F2 U2 B2 Uw' F' B' 
8. 1:10.60 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L U2 F' D2 F L' Uw' B2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw D2 B' U' Fw' D U' B2 L' F B Fw U Rw L R2 Fw D L Fw D Rw B Uw2 Fw 
9. 1:09.04 Uw' L' D2 B2 U2 D Fw' U' L2 R Uw2 L' Uw2 R' Uw Fw' D2 L' D' L2 B Rw' Uw' L Uw2 B Rw L D' R' Rw' B2 R D2 F' U' Fw2 Rw B2 Fw' 
10. 1:06.89 B' Rw L' R Uw2 Fw U' B' D Fw' Rw F U Uw' D2 Fw Rw' B Rw' B' Fw2 L F2 Uw2 Rw L B' R F2 U' L R2 Fw' R' Rw2 U2 R2 L' Fw L2 
11. 1:16.04 L' Fw2 U2 Uw B2 U' D Uw2 R' Fw' R L Rw B' D2 R' Fw' B2 U Uw' D R' Rw' L2 Fw Uw F' Uw2 R B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' F Rw Uw Rw D2 Rw' 
12. 1:04.81 D Rw' F L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' D' U' Fw2 Rw R L Fw2 F2 U L' U Uw2 D' R' B2 Fw L2 R Rw D R2 Rw U' Fw2 U Uw' Rw Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw F U 
13. 1:13.58 U B' L Rw Uw R Fw2 Uw F2 R2 Rw2 D B2 Uw' R2 Rw' F' U Uw' F' Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 D B2 Rw' D' U2 Rw2 U' D2 Fw R2 B' D U2 Rw' L' R 
14. 1:10.48 R2 B L Fw' Uw Rw Fw2 R2 Uw' L F R' L Rw' D' L2 D' Uw Fw' R' B2 F Fw2 R' B Fw' L' F' Rw2 F R2 B F2 Rw' D' R2 B U2 Rw' B2 
15. 1:04.55 L' U2 Rw' R' U B' L R Fw D2 L2 Rw2 B R' D' R B F' Fw' R L2 D' Rw Fw' U Fw R2 Rw2 Uw' U2 B L Rw2 U' F' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw Rw' 
16. 1:13.15 F2 L' U2 R2 L' Uw2 F' Uw2 L2 Fw' B' U2 Fw' L Uw' L F2 D2 B Fw' Rw2 R Uw Rw U' F' Uw2 F Rw B D' Fw2 D L Rw' B2 R' D2 R Uw' 
17. 1:13.43 F Fw2 L' Fw' F2 U' R2 U L2 Uw' D' F2 B D' B2 Uw' F2 Uw D B2 D Fw2 Uw Fw2 D' R' F' Rw D U' L2 D2 L' B' U' D2 Uw2 B' Fw' Uw' 
18. 1:15.99 R Fw U' Fw Rw F' U Uw' L B2 Fw' D L2 Rw D' U' Rw' Uw F U2 Fw Uw U2 B Fw2 R2 B2 Fw2 L' Uw' R Rw2 F U' F2 L2 B2 Fw' L2 R' 
19. 1:05.84 Fw Uw' B2 D Rw Uw L2 R B2 D2 Fw' R' D' U2 Fw' D2 U' L R2 D2 Fw2 U' B2 U2 Rw' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 Rw' L B2 Fw' D' Fw2 Rw' Fw 
20. 1:20.35 Rw' D Fw2 B F' Uw Fw L2 U Fw U2 D' Rw2 D2 Uw U F2 B' L R B Rw2 D2 Uw2 B2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Rw' L' Fw' F' 
21. 1:02.52 F Rw2 R' L Fw F2 Rw F2 U2 L R' Uw2 Fw2 L U2 Fw D2 U' R' F' B2 Uw Rw2 L2 U F2 B' U2 B' U L2 Rw B2 D' R Fw2 F' D' R' Rw' 
22. 1:06.68 F U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw L2 F' Uw Rw' U' L' Uw D U' L2 Rw R' Fw R2 D' B2 F2 Uw2 L F U Uw2 R Rw B2 D Rw' F' U' Uw Rw D2 U' Rw2 F2 
23. 1:05.04 Fw' R2 B2 Fw F2 R' L2 Uw2 R' L2 Uw' L2 B' F Uw2 L' R2 F Uw B2 Fw2 R L2 F2 Rw L2 Fw Rw' B2 L2 U2 Rw L R Fw Uw' B2 Uw F' Fw' 
24. 1:17.39 Rw2 F Rw' D' Uw2 R2 Uw' D2 Rw U' Uw2 R' D2 R' F' D2 Uw2 Fw L' Fw2 Rw2 U F' Uw' F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw B' R2 L2 B' D L R2 U' Fw D2 Uw2 B 
25. 1:16.08 D F' Fw2 R2 Fw' Rw U2 Fw' Rw' F2 L2 F B Rw R D' B2 R F D U R F Uw' U' R B2 Rw Fw L2 U2 R2 Fw' R L2 B2 Rw2 B2 D L' 
26. 1:08.12 Rw' F U' F U' Fw B D Uw2 Fw F' D R' Fw2 U' Uw2 Rw B F' D2 R2 U' R L2 Uw B' Fw U2 R Uw2 R Fw R' L B' Uw' L B2 R2 Rw' 
27. 1:20.80 Fw' Uw2 U Rw' R' B' Uw Rw2 Uw' Fw' D2 Rw' Uw Fw' B2 Uw' F' D' Uw F' B' Fw D' R L2 U2 F B' D2 B' L R' Uw' B' R Uw Rw B F' Rw' 
28. 1:08.80 Fw' Rw B2 U R2 F L2 F2 D F' Fw2 U B' R Rw2 L2 B D F' Uw2 U Rw' R L Uw' Rw' L' B2 Rw Fw' Rw' F Fw' R' B' Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 R 
29. 1:11.27 Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 R D2 L' D Uw Rw' R2 D2 Rw D' Fw D' L' Rw2 Fw2 F2 B2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 L' Uw' L' D Uw' R' L B Rw' B2 F D' U' R' 
30. 1:18.08 Uw' B F D Uw2 U Fw2 D2 U' L' Uw L U2 L2 B U' Rw2 U2 R L U' L Rw' R' F2 D' R' U B Uw' Rw L Fw2 B2 U2 F' B2 R Fw2 Rw 
31. 1:14.92 U2 Rw' U2 F' U D2 B2 L2 D L Rw Uw2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F R Rw' D2 F2 D2 R2 D B' Uw2 Fw F Rw' U B Rw2 L2 F2 Fw' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' 
32. 1:18.24 Fw2 B2 F' L' D' Uw' L2 Uw' U' D' B Fw U' F' Uw2 L F2 R2 B2 Uw L2 Rw' D' U Rw2 F2 U' Uw' L2 B' U R2 L2 Uw2 L2 Uw' L Uw' Rw Uw 
33. 1:18.43 Uw2 B U F' Rw' R D2 L2 Rw D Fw2 Uw D2 Fw2 Rw Uw Rw D' Uw2 L' B F U2 R' F' U' F2 L2 D2 Fw Rw Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 B Fw' Uw D' Rw' 
34. 1:09.59 Uw Fw2 R' F' Rw Uw L' B R2 Rw' Uw D R L' B' F D R2 U Uw R D2 F Uw B' F2 R2 B F' L R2 Uw B F' Rw2 B L2 F2 B2 L' 
35. 1:04.13 D' F L B2 L B' D2 L2 Uw' L2 D2 L' Fw' Uw' R' B2 D' Fw L B2 Uw2 L R2 D' L2 Rw' Fw R2 U D Uw Fw' F2 D Fw' Rw F' L' F2 B2 
36. 1:23.04 R' F R2 Fw' F' B' L' B Uw D2 Fw2 L' R' Rw2 Fw2 R B' Fw2 F2 R B Uw2 Rw B2 Rw F2 Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 B D' L2 B2 L F Fw L' Uw2 F 
37. 1:13.24 B D2 R2 Rw' U2 D' B2 Fw Rw U Uw' L' Rw U2 D2 F R' Uw Fw U D B R' Fw' B' Uw L2 F2 R2 B R2 Rw U2 F Uw F2 R2 F Rw' Fw 
38. 1:03.27 L' B L D2 R2 Uw2 L2 D2 R' Rw B' Fw' F2 D2 Fw' U2 Fw' Rw' D2 U R2 B' F2 L R2 Rw B' U F' Rw' F2 B' L2 R2 Uw2 R' L' Fw' B R 
39. 1:11.20 D F Fw L' D' Rw D U L2 F B' U2 R U' Fw' B2 F Rw2 R2 U Uw2 Fw D F2 L' Rw B F2 Rw' B2 Uw U2 L' R Rw' Fw2 D B' R2 Fw2 
40. 1:05.99 R Fw L' Rw' U' D2 Uw2 R D2 L Uw B' F D' L Uw' U L2 R' D2 Fw' B' U' Fw Rw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw' U' B2 Rw' Uw2 L R2 Uw' B' L2 U Uw2 
41. 1:09.83 B2 D' Uw U Rw' U F B U' B' Rw2 U2 B' U' R U Rw' R' Uw2 U2 F B2 R B Rw B2 Uw' B2 L2 R' Uw2 Rw D R Fw2 R Rw2 U B' L 
42. 1:17.57 Rw' F2 Fw2 L' Fw' L R2 Fw R L' Uw D B' U' L2 U2 B2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw Fw2 R B2 L' Rw R' Fw' R' D F D R Uw R L Uw' U' R' Rw' 
43. 1:18.40 U R2 Fw2 L F' Rw B2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F L R' Rw2 D R Rw2 Fw U2 Rw2 U Fw Uw2 B Uw2 L' Rw2 R' U2 Uw L2 U2 Rw L Fw' L2 B' D' L Fw' 
44. 1:15.32 R L F' B2 Rw U' B U' L2 R' D2 U R B2 Rw2 R' U2 R Fw2 U' F2 Rw' F U' F2 D2 L D2 U' B' D2 R2 F' D B' Uw2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2 
45. 1:13.10 Rw2 U' L2 F U L2 F2 R2 Uw' U2 R2 D R Uw' R Fw U2 Fw B Rw' R2 Fw Uw2 R' D' Uw' R' Uw D2 L R B' Fw R Uw' R Fw' Uw Rw Fw' 
46. 1:04.71 D B2 Uw' Fw2 D Rw2 L' D F' Uw' R2 L F R F2 U D' L' B2 Rw U2 B2 F D2 L' Uw U F U' F2 Fw B D Uw F B' U' F2 R2 Uw 
47. 1:15.84 U' Fw U R' B2 Fw U' Fw F L R2 F' Fw' L' Rw2 U' Uw2 D Rw F' U' Rw' Uw' D Rw2 Fw' Rw' B D Uw B2 F U D' L' Uw R Uw2 Fw B' 
48. 1:04.37 Rw R F B' Fw' U' R2 L Fw2 U B2 Fw F' R B' Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw' B' R2 F R' F2 L F2 Fw Uw' Rw F B2 R' Fw2 B Rw' F B R2 B D2 
49. 57.50 R2 U R Fw' F B Rw' L2 D' B2 L Rw2 D2 U2 Fw2 F2 U' B D2 Rw2 D Fw B D2 L' Uw U Fw U' Fw2 F' Uw B2 Uw Fw' F2 U B' U2 L2 
50. 1:05.36 B' Uw L' Uw2 L' D L' F' Uw2 D Fw2 F' R Fw B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 Fw2 U2 Uw' B' Fw' L' B2 L' F' Fw' D' L2 F' U' L' B Fw F2 U' Rw' D2 
51. 1:16.73 Rw2 B F2 Uw2 D F2 U' D2 Rw2 F' D' Rw' B Uw2 D U2 L R F R' Fw D Uw2 Fw' Rw' D Fw F Rw B2 F2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 B' L' Rw Uw' Fw Uw2 
52. 1:08.03 Fw B2 F' Uw' R2 L' Uw' U Rw' L' Uw F U Uw2 R2 L' D' Fw' U D2 Rw B' Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 Uw Rw2 L B2 U2 D2 R Rw2 B2 R2 Uw R U' L2 
53. 1:10.55 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 L2 D2 B U Uw D' L U' B2 Fw2 F Rw' R2 B D' Fw' U2 Rw Fw U' F' U' Rw' F' D2 B' R2 D' L2 B' R' F D' R2 F' D' 
54. 1:08.41 U' B' Uw' U2 F L2 B' F2 Rw2 B2 Rw U Uw F Fw' Rw' B Fw' Rw R Fw' R2 D' B D' F2 D Rw2 Fw Uw B2 Fw' D2 F' Rw' B' D2 R2 D2 Uw 
55. 1:16.32 U2 R' F Uw' U2 R' Fw' R' D' Uw F2 Fw' Rw B2 R2 F2 D Uw B2 D U Uw' F2 L2 Fw B2 Rw F' Rw' L2 Uw U' Rw U' Uw2 D Fw' B2 L R 
56. 1:08.74 R L' U L U' Uw' L B2 R Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 B Rw' Uw D2 B U' D R' Rw' B' Rw U Fw2 U' D2 B' U D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 L2 D2 F B 
57. 1:13.12 Uw' F2 D2 Uw R2 Uw U2 Rw' R' B2 R2 F' Rw2 R2 D' Rw Uw2 U F' L D' U Uw F2 B R L D2 B' Fw' L' Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw U B Rw' F Fw2 
58. 1:27.08 U2 L U Fw2 Rw' R2 L2 F' L' Uw L' F U' Rw R B' Uw' F' R D U2 F' Uw2 B' Rw L Fw B2 R Fw' L' F' L' B R' F' Rw B Rw2 Uw' 
59. 1:13.08 L2 U2 R L2 Rw2 B' U Fw B' L' R U2 L F Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' R' Uw' D' Fw2 L R2 B Uw B2 U' R' Rw F2 Fw' Uw D' Fw' U R2 U' D2 L2 
60. 1:20.58 Rw2 Fw R2 L2 Rw B R2 L2 Rw' U L2 F' B' Uw Fw' Rw U B2 Uw' L' D2 U R B2 F R U2 Uw R' Fw2 U' F' Fw2 B Rw' D2 Uw R' Fw2 L 
61. 1:14.95 B2 Uw2 L Fw R' L2 D' U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B F2 U2 Rw2 B2 L Rw2 R' U2 B2 Fw' L2 F' L' D U2 F2 Uw U' F' D' L' Fw Uw R' U' D Fw2 Uw 
62. 1:10.39 B2 D Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D Fw2 Uw L' U2 Fw Rw' F' D' U Fw2 R' Rw' Fw R F2 Rw B' L Rw' R2 F2 R D' L' Uw2 R2 L' B Uw2 F2 L Uw2 D2 U2 
63. 1:11.78 L2 U2 L2 R Rw2 B2 Uw' B2 Rw2 U' L2 F2 Uw' R2 B' F L2 Rw' Uw2 L B2 F2 Uw Fw R' L Rw' D F' Fw' B2 Rw Uw L2 R' U F' B2 Rw' Uw' 
64. 1:11.79 Fw' Rw Fw2 B' Uw D R' Uw2 D' U' Fw2 L2 B' Fw2 U Uw' L Uw' B' L' U R' F Fw2 Rw' D' Rw D' Uw U' L' B2 F2 Uw D R' L' Rw2 B Rw2 
65. 1:10.93 R' Uw F2 B2 D2 Fw D' U2 Rw2 B2 Uw' Rw U2 L R Uw Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 D2 F L' F2 Uw2 U2 F2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B U2 D' Rw' L' Uw2 L2 B' F L2 
66. 59.04 D' U2 Fw B2 R' D B2 R2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U' B D' U2 F Uw2 U2 B2 Fw Uw L' F B Uw2 Fw2 Rw U Uw Fw' R Rw D' Fw L2 Uw D2 B R' 
67. 1:07.98 Uw D Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw B' R2 Fw' Rw2 D Uw2 Fw Uw' B2 D' B' L' Rw2 U' Rw U2 Rw U2 Fw2 U Fw L Rw' R F2 D Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 D 
68. 1:07.81 U' Rw2 R2 Fw B Rw2 B L B' Rw U D2 Fw' D U2 L2 F2 U' R' Fw' U' L B Uw L' Uw' Rw2 L Uw2 B Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' B D Fw L' F' 
69. 1:12.85 Fw' F' D L' F R2 Fw' B2 Rw R Uw R' Uw2 L R' Rw F' U2 Uw R2 Fw B2 R2 Uw' B F2 D2 L2 Fw R' Rw' F' B2 Rw2 L' U D2 L2 B2 F2 
70. 1:18.29 Rw B U' Uw F' U B2 Rw R' U2 Uw F2 R' D Fw' R B' L' Rw B2 Rw' Fw' B' R Rw2 B' D2 B U' Rw2 B' R D' U2 F Fw' R' F' Fw2 L 
71. 1:12.35 L2 U' Uw R2 Fw Uw L2 R2 U' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw2 U' D' B Fw2 F2 D2 Uw B L2 R F' L R' Rw2 Fw2 Rw B' R Uw B Rw R' Fw2 D U 
72. 1:05.52 B' F2 D Uw' B' U B' Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 L2 F' Fw U D2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw' R U F' U B2 R2 B2 D2 R Rw' F L F R F Rw' D B2 U' 
73. 1:19.80 Fw2 Uw Rw2 B' F' Rw B' L' Fw B Uw' B Rw' R L B2 L' F' Uw' L Fw D2 Uw2 U L2 B Rw Uw R L' Uw2 R U' L' B' U' D F2 R' F' 
74. 59.15 L2 Fw2 F' U Fw Rw Uw D F2 Rw' Fw' B' F2 U' L' U' L2 Rw U2 R' Rw D2 B2 R B F2 L Fw R' D2 B2 Fw' F L2 U' L2 Rw' U' F' Uw2 
75. 1:04.08 Fw2 Rw D2 L2 B D L2 Rw' U' B2 D2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 L' D' B U' Rw2 D2 B Uw2 U' F' D Fw' Uw' Rw' R2 U Rw Fw' Rw2 D Uw' U B2 Rw D' L 
76. 1:25.64 F' D L Uw' B' Uw' D' Rw2 Uw2 D' U Fw2 D2 Fw' L2 R D' Fw B2 Uw' Rw U2 B2 Uw2 L B' R Rw' U Rw2 D2 B2 Rw' U D Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw D2 
77. 1:07.09 R F2 B' R Fw Uw' Fw' Uw' D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' Uw' R2 D R2 Fw' B' Uw' F D Fw2 F' D B L R2 B2 Rw2 Fw B D F Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 
78. 1:12.92 U' Rw2 U' Fw2 L R' F2 Fw2 D2 R2 Uw R Fw' L2 R D' L2 Rw2 Uw R' D' F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' Rw U' B Fw L2 Fw' U Uw2 L F D Uw' L' D' U 
79. 1:18.40 R L2 U' R' F L B2 D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw B' L U2 D' L Rw U L B2 R' F2 L B Rw' F Rw' R D' R2 Rw D R' D2 L U' D' F Fw' B 
80. 1:10.69 F2 R2 B' Rw L' Fw2 Rw D' Uw' B Fw2 Rw' B' D L' R D F' U F' B' R Fw R Uw' F R L' B' L U' Rw U Rw2 Fw' L Fw Rw B' Rw' 
81. 1:05.04 B2 F' D' Fw' Rw R Fw Rw B' Fw2 U L2 R U2 L2 F' U' Uw2 R' U2 F' U' Uw2 Rw' U B2 Fw2 F D B' Uw2 U D F2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 B Rw' Fw2 
82. 1:03.39 F' Uw2 B R' D' F2 U' Uw2 L D' U2 Uw B Uw' L D L2 D' Rw' Fw' R2 U2 Fw R' Rw' L U D2 R' F B' L' F' Fw Rw' L' B' F2 R Fw 
83. 1:16.56 U F2 Uw' Rw L2 Fw' F' L' Uw2 U F' Rw2 R2 U' Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw R2 F' D' B' D Uw' U Fw' Rw2 U2 R2 Rw2 B2 R D' Rw F2 B2 D B Fw F 
84. 1:09.40 F' L2 U R F B' D Uw Rw B F L Fw2 F2 B2 Uw' D' R' Fw2 Rw L Uw F2 D Uw' U2 R2 U2 B Uw2 D2 Fw Uw' F2 Fw Rw2 U Fw' R' F' 
85. 1:03.36 L2 Fw U' B Rw' Fw' U L B' L R Fw2 B2 F' U D2 B' Rw2 Uw' F L2 R2 D F2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 Rw D2 Fw D2 Uw' U2 F' Rw2 F Uw' F2 U2 Rw2 
86. 1:03.89 F' D U Uw2 L' U' Uw' Rw' B Fw L B2 Rw' Fw' Uw' L' B2 R D Uw2 U L B' F Rw2 R2 Uw U2 B2 R Rw Fw2 D Rw R' B' L R Rw D 
87. 1:14.08 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw L2 D' R F' Rw U' Uw2 Rw2 D U' Rw' D2 F' Uw2 R2 Fw' L Rw R' Uw D2 F' D2 R2 B' Fw U2 B L2 Fw2 Uw' D F2 D B' L 
88. 1:14.56 D2 Rw' B L Uw' D F Rw' Fw' Rw D2 Fw Rw2 L R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F' B' D R2 B2 Rw U Rw Fw U' D2 Uw2 F' D' B F' Fw' Uw F' U' 
89. 1:05.48 Rw F' Fw Rw' F Fw B D F2 L U2 Uw2 Fw' B' Rw Fw2 U2 F2 U' L' R2 Fw2 R2 Uw' U R' Rw2 L' B F2 Rw2 R2 F2 D2 Uw2 F D' Rw2 U2 R 
90. 1:17.15 D' Uw2 Fw' L2 R2 B R' Fw R2 U2 L D Rw F2 Rw' F' U' Uw2 R U' F Uw' U' B R F L Fw Uw B Uw F Rw2 D Rw' L' F D' Fw' D 
91. 1:07.92 U F Fw Uw2 R' Rw Uw2 R' L' F2 D2 B' Fw R D2 R2 U' R2 Fw' R2 F2 D' F2 L' Rw B2 U2 Fw' F Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D L Rw' F B2 L2 Uw2 R2 
92. 1:10.18 B L2 B2 L Fw' D2 R F U' R2 D2 B U B2 R L Uw' D B2 Fw' F R U Fw' F2 B2 Uw Fw' Uw' L' Fw D' F Uw Fw Rw2 F2 B' R2 Rw' 
93. 1:07.46 F' U2 Fw U2 R' Fw2 F2 L2 B' Uw' Rw2 B2 U' R' Uw Rw U' Rw' Uw R' B2 Rw D2 L2 U2 D Rw2 B' U R' Rw2 F' L2 Rw D2 L2 Uw D R Rw2 
94. 1:16.53 L F U Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 B F2 U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw' F' U' F2 D L' B' Rw U' L F Uw' L2 Fw' Uw R' D2 U' B2 U L' Fw R' L' U2 Rw 
95. 1:08.84 U2 Uw2 R U Uw' F' L' Fw' D2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' R' Fw' R2 Rw Fw2 U2 F' Rw R2 B2 U F2 Rw Uw2 U Rw R' D' Fw' R' Uw2 D F Fw2 U2 R Uw 
96. 1:04.90 Rw' R2 D' B2 Uw2 F' U2 R' L D L2 Uw D2 B2 Uw Fw F' R L Fw L2 U Rw2 Uw B' L' Fw' L Fw2 R L2 F2 L Uw' L2 R D R' F U' 
97. 59.25 Fw2 Rw' R Uw' U' Rw Uw' L R Rw U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 U2 B' Rw U2 R2 F' Rw' F2 Fw' U R' Uw2 L2 R' Uw' U' F U2 B' Fw U Uw Fw2 Uw D' 
98. 1:02.76 D B2 Rw F' Uw' F2 U2 F' R' Fw' U2 L' Uw2 B U2 D' Uw' Rw D Fw2 Rw' L2 Uw F Uw D' B2 Fw' R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 U' B2 Rw F U2 F2 B' D 
99. 1:16.10 U2 Uw' F' D' Rw U' Uw' F' R' Uw D2 L Fw D L' U2 D2 R' B' Fw2 U' D' B2 R Rw' F2 Fw U R' U F' Uw2 U L R Uw2 F R2 D2 B' 
100. 1:13.52 Fw2 D' U' L' F2 R2 Rw2 U2 R Fw2 Rw2 D2 F' B D2 B2 F2 Rw2 L' B Uw' Fw B2 R2 F L' Rw U' L2 R2 Uw' R2 U2 D' Uw Fw' U B2 R Uw


----------



## Hssandwich (May 30, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 4x4 without ever looking at the cube while turning it - 56.58


Blind but not blind?


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 30, 2016)

55.08 2-4 relay


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 30, 2016)

Got a clock today - solved it in under 30 seconds
Hopefully I will be averaging sub-30 by the end of the week


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-30
solves/total: 997/1000

single
best: 6.63
worst: 18.32

mean of 3
current: 9.08 (σ = 0.22)
best: 8.13 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 9.88 (σ = 1.18)
best: 8.33 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 12
current: 10.18 (σ = 0.94)
best: 9.01 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 50
current: 10.22 (σ = 1.01)
best: 9.55 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 100
current: 10.17 (σ = 1.06)
best: 9.65 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 1000
current: 10.05 (σ = 1.12)
best: 10.05 (σ = 1.12)

Average: 10.05 (σ = 1.12)
Mean: 10.12

I was kinda hoping the avg1000 would be sub 10, but oh well. PB avg100 too


----------



## Cale S (May 30, 2016)

11.55 3x3 avg50
11.70 avg100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.70
1. 10.49 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' U' B' L' D2 R B D U' L U2 
2. 11.65 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 L U2 R B D R' F2 L2 D U2 
3. 11.24 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' F L' U B' L2 B F2 L F' 
4. 12.77 F R2 D' R' D' B2 D L' B' U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 R F2 B2 D2 
5. 11.00 R2 F2 B R2 L2 F D R B U' L' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' L' 
6. (9.52) D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 L U B' L' D2 F2 U' F' D B2 
7. 10.08 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D' F2 U B R' U F L2 U2 
8. 14.12 L2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' R B2 D' U2 R' D' L2 B2 
9. 11.68 F2 D2 L U' R2 F2 U L2 F R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 
10. 11.56 L2 B' L2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' U' F' D F2 L' D2 F' L B' 
11. (15.64) U2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B U2 L' B R' U' F' D2 B U' R2 
12. 10.02 U D2 L2 F U2 R L' F2 D' B R F2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 B2 L 
13. 11.62 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B' L2 U F' L B' D B2 
14. (15.51) D2 R2 D F2 D2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R B' U L2 F D2 L R2 B' F D2 
15. (17.95) U2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 B U2 B2 U2 R U R D U B' R U2 L B' 
16. 10.84 F D2 F R2 B' D2 B' F' R2 U2 R2 D U2 B U' R2 B' L U F 
17. 11.83 U' D R U F2 L2 F B D R' D2 F2 U2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' 
18. 13.46 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D L' F D B' R' D' R' D' 
19. 11.80 U2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 U L2 F' L B' R' B' F2 U R' 
20. 11.79 U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B' U2 L2 U L B' R' D F2 U' 
21. 12.07 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L F2 U B L B' F' U' R2 
22. 12.14 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 F' D' L U B2 L R2 U' F L 
23. 11.89 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R' D' B L2 U2 B R D U L' F' 
24. 10.88 U' L2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D F' U F R B F L U' B U 
25. 12.37 L2 U2 F' U2 B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' L' D2 B' D2 U' F2 R B' D L 
26. 11.68 L B2 L U' F' D' L' U F' L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 L F2 U2 
27. 9.91 U2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' F2 U2 B2 U' R F' D' L2 
28. 11.77 D' L2 F2 D B2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 F' D' B2 L2 R2 D U2 L F' R' 
29. 10.77 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D U' L' B R U L' F' R' F R 
30. 12.76 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R B' L B2 U' B F' D L R 
31. 9.74 R F2 L' U2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' R2 F' R B' D' L F2 R2 F' 
32. 10.91 B U' R' D2 R2 L' U' R' F2 B2 L D2 R B2 L' B2 L2 D2 
33. 10.81 D2 R D2 R' D2 L' F2 L' R2 D2 R2 U F U' B2 R U2 L2 B' R' 
34. 14.50 L D B' R2 U D R2 D F R F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' 
35. 11.98 L' F2 L B2 U D2 B D' L' B R2 U' D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 
36. 12.96 B2 F2 D' U B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' L2 B U F U2 R F2 U' L 
37. 12.38 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U2 L U2 F R' U F2 R2 B2 L2 F' 
38. 11.47 L' F' R2 B R' D' R L2 F U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 
39. 12.04 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F' U B' R F2 D2 B D B2 
40. 10.44 D' B R' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F 
41. (9.62) R2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D U B2 F D F U B' R F L' F' L 
42. 10.07 B2 U' F L' U' L' F2 R F' U' B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 B' D2 F U2 
43. 10.81 U2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 R U' L2 D L B R U 
44. 11.52 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F' L' B' D2 B2 D B2 F' L' 
45. 14.59 D2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L D2 U2 L' B' U L' R U F L2 U' R2 B2 
46. 10.70 D2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F R U' B' R' F' D F 
47. 13.05 U R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 B' D L B' D B F' U R2 F 
48. 11.06 B' U2 R' F' B' D' B2 L' F U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D2 
49. 12.89 D2 L' R' B2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B2 L D' L2 B' L' F' R2 U2 L2 U' 
50. 12.72 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 L F U2 R' F' R' B R' U' F 
51. 10.47 L2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 R' B' F' D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R 
52. 9.88 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B D' U' R' U2 B L' U L2 
53. 12.23 L D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' F' L2 D B R D' U F D' R 
54. 12.53 R U' R U R2 U F L2 U' F D2 F D2 B' R2 L2 B U2 B 
55. 13.06 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B L' F2 R B' R B2 D R' D' U' 
56. 11.23 F2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 U' F R' F' U L D2 B R2 U F2 
57. 9.72 B2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 B D2 L2 D2 F D B U' R F2 L U2 R2 B R 
58. 10.84 B' D2 L2 F' R U' F2 R2 U F L2 B D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 
59. 11.14 U2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 R' D2 B' F D' R F L R U' 
60. (9.60) U2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' B D2 F2 D' B' U' L F 
61. (17.80) D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D' B U F U2 R' D' B2 L R' 
62. 11.11 R' L2 F' D' L' B' R F2 D' B2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F' D2 
63. 11.19 F2 R U2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D F' D2 R' F L' B' F 
64. 12.68 B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' R' F' L B2 D' R' B' U' F2 
65. 11.49 R D2 L' D2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 R D R2 U' F' D R D L2 R' 
66. 11.07 L2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F R B2 L2 D' R U' B U B L' 
67. 12.30 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 F R' U' B2 F' U R D U2 
68. (16.81) U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B' U L2 D L2 B L' B2 R 
69. 12.71 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 L F D B2 L2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 
70. 11.54 R2 B' D F2 B' U' R' L' B R' U2 R U2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L U2 
71. 11.94 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U B2 F' U R D2 L D' B2 U' F L' 
72. 11.30 B' D' R D F' D B D F2 L' D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U 
73. 12.59 R2 B2 L D2 L' U2 R B2 L D2 R2 U' F2 R' U' F' L F' L' F 
74. 10.53 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F' U B R D' L R2 B' L2 D2 
75. 13.26 D' R F U' D2 R F B' R F U2 L2 B' R2 F' B2 L2 D2 F B2 
76. 11.78 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B R B2 D' U' R2 F' D L D2 
77. 11.82 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U' B U F2 R F D2 L 
78. 10.68 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B L' D F R2 D2 B D F2 
79. 15.49 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 U F R D2 L2 B' L B2 F2 U 
80. 11.75 F2 D2 L' R' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' U' B L D U' B' F2 R' U' R 
81. 12.04 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R B L U' R2 B U F2 R' 
82. 10.50 U B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B L' D2 F2 L' D L U R U2 
83. 10.68 D F' B' D' R' F D' R' U F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 L F2 
84. 11.19 L2 R2 B' U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 U F' L B D' U' L2 D' R2 D 
85. 11.77 D2 L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R' U F' R U' L2 B D' L 
86. 11.24 D2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 F' D' R U B R B2 L B L U 
87. 10.06 R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F U' B' U L' D R2 D2 F L B' 
88. (9.54) U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F R2 U' F2 L R2 U F L' R' 
89. 12.80 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L F2 U B' U2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 
90. 15.18 F L' D R' F2 B D2 R' F D2 R F2 D2 R U2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 
91. 13.64 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B' U L R' U' B F L' F2 R2 
92. 12.86 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R D' L B L' D R2 D' R2 B' 
93. 9.73 L2 D F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U' B2 F2 R' U L U2 B' 
94. 14.00 D2 B2 U2 B' U' F' D' F2 R' B U' L2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 
95. 10.77 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F D' B2 R' B' U2 B2 R D2 U2 
96. 11.59 L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' R D R' D2 R' B D' F2 D2 F' 
97. 10.40 R L U B U' R2 U B2 D R' U2 B' R2 F B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 
98. 11.68 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D F' L R D R B2 R' D' U' F' 
99. (8.48) L D2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R' B U F L F2 U' R' U2 L' 
100. 10.11 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 F R U B' L' F' D' B' D2 R'


fastest single of the session was pretty cool:
8.48 L D2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R' B U F L F2 U' R' U2 L' 

z2 y' R' L' F y R' U' F2 // 2x2x3 planned in inspection
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // third pair
R U R' U R U R' // fourth pair
U r U2 R2 F R F' U2 r' F R F' // OLLCP
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 // EPLL

should've been a low 7


----------



## YouCubing (May 30, 2016)

Pyra is dumb
3.52, (3.08), (5.61), 5.05, 3.72 = 4.10


----------



## sqAree (May 31, 2016)

Moar 3x3 pbs: 17.41 ao100 and this nice ao12 beats my previous pb of 15.81 by far:



Spoiler: awesome ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-31
avg of 12: 15.22

Time List:
1. 14.36 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D L' F D F2 R' F' D' B D F'
2. 16.84 R F R' B D' R' D F U L U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 D2 F
3. 14.23 B R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 R' B2 D2 L B2 D' B' U' B' U2 R F R
4. 13.69 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B D' F' U' F L' D F2 L'
5. 16.40 R F U' B U2 R2 L' D' B L2 D2 F2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 D'
6. (20.49) F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 L F2 R' U2 F D' B F L2 B2 U' L' B R
7. 16.26 L2 B2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U' L' R' F' L2 U2 R' B2 F D'
8. 14.67 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R U L' F D' B R2 U' L D' B'
9. 15.81 F2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 D' R2 U L' F D' F D2 B L'
10. 14.01 U B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 L2 D' B' R F D2 L' U F L2 D U'
11. 15.93 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 B D2 F' R B' F' L' R' D' F'
12. (12.43) L' D R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B U' R2 B2 F2 R' F D' B


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 31, 2016)

PB Ao5, beats my CFOP Ao5 PB, and First sub-15 using ZZ with COLL/EPLL

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-30
avg of 5: 13.87

Time List:
1. 12.85 D' B2 R2 B L U B' U R F2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 L2 F' R2 F' B' 
2. 13.55 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R U' L2 R D L' D U' B U2 F2 
3. (20.24) F B L' F2 B2 R' D2 B D' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F' 
4. 15.18 L D2 U2 F L2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 B' L D L2 F' D' U B2 U2 
5. (12.79) R2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B F' L' D' B' L2 B


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 31, 2016)

Did my first ever sq1 ao12 lol 
42.41



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-31
solves/total: 13/13

single
best: 32.93
worst: 55.62

mean of 3
current: 41.41 (σ = 6.17)
best: 38.56 (σ = 3.45)

avg of 5
current: 41.60 (σ = 5.90)
best: 38.69 (σ = 2.67)

avg of 12
current: 42.41 (σ = 6.20)
best: 42.41 (σ = 6.20)

Average: 41.80 (σ = 6.21)
Mean: 42.19

Time List:
1. 35.75 (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -5)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)
2. 32.93 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/
3. 53.56 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)
4. 40.97 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)
5. 39.33 (-2, 3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)
6. 50.31 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -5)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/
7. 37.00 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)
8. 42.51 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)
9. 36.15 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -1)
10. 55.62 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -3)
11. 47.86 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)
12. 40.77 (-5, 3)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)
13. 35.58 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, -1)


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 31, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Got a clock today - solved it in under 30 seconds
> Hopefully I will be averaging sub-30 by the end of the week



25.24 ao12. I'm gonna change that to: Hopefully I will be averaging sub-20 by the end of the week


----------



## mafergut (May 31, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Moar 3x3 pbs: 17.41 ao100 and this nice ao12 beats my previous pb of 15.81 by far


You are getting so fast!!! I'm left in the dust, as I foretold some months ago. Well done!


----------



## asacuber (May 31, 2016)

lolwat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-31
avg of 5: 4.37

Time List:
1. (5.68) U R' B' U' R' B' U' L R' l' r b u 
2. 4.60 U' B U' L' B R' B L' r b u 
3. 4.04 U R' L R B L B' R l r 
4. (3.24) U' L R U R' U' L U u 
5. 4.44 B U' R U R L' B L' r b'


----------



## Camilo Chapman (May 31, 2016)

A thread for accomplishments, hence the title, "Accomplishments Thread".

Just post your accomplishments here. I decided to make an accomplishments thread because they have one in TwistyPuzzles and I think it would be nice to have one here too.

I'll start: I've finally gotten around to starting learning CLS! Hooray for me! So far, I only know about 6, but I'm learning a few everyday.


----------



## TDM (May 31, 2016)

11.78 PB Ao100. I've been sub-12 for a while now but never finished an Ao100.

Interestingly the best Ao12 in this was 11.11, only two thirds of a second faster than the entire average.


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2016)

First sub-50 MTS ao5: 
50.23, (55.77), 53.11, (45.20), 45.61

Does anyone know what the UWRs are for MTS?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2016)

10.92 ao50 with brand new out of the box weilong GTS, main.

Holy cow this thing is fun


----------



## Cale S (May 31, 2016)

skewb movecount - 15.28 avg100


Spoiler



13.00, 16.00, 18.00, (22.00),15.00, 14.00, 12.00, 13.00, 16.00,20.00, 14.00, 16.00, 16.00, 14.00,15.00, 16.00, 15.00, 18.00, 13.00,18.00, 12.00, 13.00, 15.00, (8.00),15.00, 17.00, 17.00, (22.00),12.00, 19.00, 16.00, (10.00), (7.00), (22.00), 17.00, 17.00,14.00, 17.00, 11.00, 14.00, 17.00,18.00, 14.00, (10.00), 18.00,18.00, 14.00, 11.00, 16.00, 17.00,12.00, 15.00, 13.00, 20.00, 12.00,16.00, 18.00, 12.00, 16.00, 16.00,16.00, 15.00, 11.00, (23.00),14.00, 14.00, 20.00, 17.00, 14.00,17.00, 15.00, 21.00, 13.00, 12.00,17.00, 15.00, 14.00, 12.00, 14.00,13.00, 17.00, 14.00, 21.00, 11.00,18.00, (10.00), 16.00, 13.00,18.00, 16.00, 14.00, 20.00, 12.00,17.00, 15.00, 14.00, 13.00, 17.00, (21.00), 14.00


----------



## kake123 (May 31, 2016)

I'm only 2 weeks and 3 days into mega and I get a PB single 1:59.374, first sub-2 

2nd best 2:02.626, also today


----------



## CAL (May 31, 2016)

Cale S said:


> skewb movecount - 15.28 avg100
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Did the same thing:
13.66 of 50
13.97 of 100
Could roll the of 100 maybe to 13.8X I think


----------



## Cale S (May 31, 2016)

square-1
14.53 avg5
17.26 avg25
18.57 avg50


CAL said:


> Did the same thing:
> 13.66 of 50
> 13.97 of 100
> Could roll the of 100 maybe to 13.8X I think


got 14.73 avg100, I need to learn more algs...


----------



## CAL (May 31, 2016)

Cale S said:


> got 14.73 avg100, I need to learn more algs...




Also I think I could improve some cases. But that will not be worth it, if I don't start seriously practicing again. I should definitely practicing more, because I love to learn new Skewb Algs.


----------



## Chree (May 31, 2016)

5x5 Ao12 PB set yesterday. Felt like a nice relaxed session. Didn't even realize this happened.

1:29.25, 1:27.37, (1:21.47), 1:28.39, 1:31.91, 1:22.94, (1:38.36), 1:35.74, 1:26.25, 1:23.77, 1:25.69, 1:35.47 = *1:28.68*


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-31
avg of 5: 58.35

Time List:
1. 57.14 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U F' L2 U' L' B2 U B' D B2
2. (1:05.43) U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R' B2 R2 D' F2 D' L' B L F2
3. 59.33 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' L2 R D F' R B2 L' F D' F2 U'
4. 58.58 D R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 R' F' R' F L U' R2 F2 L2
5. (51.93) B' F' U2 B' U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' L F' D' L' F2 D2 B R2 U'

Missed feet PB ao5 by 0.02


----------



## sqAree (Jun 1, 2016)

3x3 pbs keep coming.

16.64 ao50 and 16.94 ao100, which is not only first sub17 but also half a second better than the previous pb ao100.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 1, 2016)

10.28 square-1 single with PBL skip wut

(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0)

2,0 / -2,0 / 2,0 / -1,0 / -3,0 /
-5,3 /
3,3 / -1,-1 / 1,4 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 /
/ 6,0 / 6,0 / 5,3

this is like sub-7able lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 1, 2016)

Clock is easy to get better at

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-1
solves/total: 20/25

single
best: 17.324
worst: 26.117

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 10.71)
best: 17.665 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 5
current: 19.975 (σ = 0.83)
best: 18.232 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 6.16)
best: 19.896 (σ = 2.97)

Average: DNF (σ = 7.63)
Mean: 19.957



Spoiler: Time List



1. 19.082 UR1+ DR4- UL1+ U5+ R6+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 DR2+ DL3- UL4- R5- D2+ UR UL
2. 19.470 DR4- DL3+ UL1- U2- R1- D4- y2 DR1+ UL2- R3+ L5+ ALL6+ UR DL UL
3. 25.128 UR3+ DL2+ UL5- U5- R2+ D1+ L2- ALL2+ y2 UR1- DR4- L4- UR DR
4. 21.396 UR4+ DR5- DL4+ U4- R4- D2- ALL2- y2 UR5+ DL2+ L5+ UR DR DL
5. DNF(22.882) DL2- UL1+ U5+ R5+ D3- L1+ ALL2- y2 UR2+ DL2- U3+ R6+ DR
6. DNF(18.395) UR5- DR5- UL2+ U6+ R1- D1+ L5- ALL3- y2 UR1- DL2- L4- UR DL UL
7. 17.324 UR2- DL4- UL5+ U1+ L2+ y2 DR1- DL5+ U3+ D3+ L5+ ALL1+ DL
8. 23.990 DL3+ UL5- U4+ R5+ D2+ y2 UR3- DL5+ D1- L4+ ALL3+ DR DL UL
9. 26.117 UR5- DR2- DL3- U4+ L4- y2 UR6+ DL3- R4+ D6+ L2- ALL1- UR DR
10. 17.412 UR3+ DR1- R1+ L2- ALL4+ y2 UR5+ DR2- UL2+ U2+ D6+ L3+ UR DR DL UL
11. 18.881 UR4+ DR2- UL5+ y2 UR5- UL5- U2- D3- L5- ALL2+ DL
12. 20.776 DR5- DL2+ UL5+ U4+ R5- D4- L5- y2 DL1+ UL1+ D5- ALL3- UL
13. DNF(27.827) UR4+ DR6+ DL2- R1+ D1- L2- ALL3+ y2 UR3- DL1- UL2+ U1+ R4+ UR UL
14. 17.386 DL4- UL2+ R2+ y2 UR1- DL2+ UL3+ U3+ D2- L1+ ALL6+ UL
15. 18.060 UR4- DR4+ R1- D1- ALL4- y2 UR4- DR3+ DL2+ UL5- R6+ DL UL
16. 17.548 DL5- U1- R3- D2+ ALL4- y2 UR5+ DL3+ UL4+ U2- L1+ UR DR UL
17. 19.699 UR3+ DL1- U4- R4- D3- L3+ y2 UR4- DL3+ UL4+ ALL2+ UL
18. 19.089 DL1- UL5- U2- R5+ L1+ y2 UR4- DL3+ UL3+ D3+ L2- ALL6+ UR DR UL
19. DNF(27.042) DR2+ R1+ D1- L4+ y2 UR4+ DR1- U5- D6+ L5- UR UL
20. 20.478 UR1- U3+ R2+ ALL5- y2 UR2- DR5- UL5- U6+ R4- D1+ DL UL
21. 20.928 UR4- DR5+ UL1+ U4- R4- L5+ y2 UR3- DR4+ DL2- D6+ L2- DR UL
22. 19.467 UR2- DL4- U4- R6+ L3- ALL3- y2 UR2+ DL3- UL2+ R1- D5+ DL UL
23. 19.529 DR3- DL1- UL4- U4+ R4- D2+ L2+ y2 UR5+ UL2+ D3- L1- UL
24. 17.388 UR6+ DR5+ DL4+ U5- R1+ D1- ALL1+ y2 UR6+ DR3- UL2+ U5+ R3- DR UL
25. DNF(17.771) DR1- DL3- UL1- U4+ R4- ALL4+ y2 UR6+ DL6+ R2- D2- ALL2- UL


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 1, 2016)

4. (6.83) B2 D' F2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' B' R' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B R' U' 

fullstep whet


----------



## kake123 (Jun 1, 2016)

2-7 relay in 14:36.54


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 1, 2016)

5X5 PB's
single: 1:18.49 (FIRST SUB-1:20 AND 3.93 SECONDS FASTER THAN MY OLD PB)
avg of 12: 1:33.39



Spoiler: Time List



1. 1:32.07 F2 Lw F' Bw' B' Lw F' L' Lw D Rw' Fw' Dw2 Rw' D' Fw' Rw2 L' Fw B2 Dw Bw D U Uw' Lw2 B' Bw2 Dw R2 Uw2 B2 R D2 Fw' Rw Fw B' L' Uw U2 Lw Fw' Dw2 U' R B Rw Bw2 Uw2 Lw Uw' B2 D B Uw2 R Uw Rw F'
2. 1:30.38 Uw Rw2 Uw' U' R2 Bw2 R L D Lw' R' Bw' Uw Bw' U' F Bw' B' Rw R2 Uw Lw' U' D2 L' Rw F2 D' L' Dw' R2 L2 F2 Lw Rw B2 Lw2 B2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 D2 Bw2 Lw Uw' R U Rw Bw L' Uw Fw' Bw' B2 Rw' L' Uw D2 R
3. 1:42.47 Fw' Bw2 B2 Lw' D2 Uw' Rw' D' F2 Fw2 L Rw' Lw Bw Rw' R2 Bw Uw L2 D L' Uw Dw D' L B' R Lw' F' D' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R' D' Uw' L2 Uw F' Dw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw' L Dw' Rw Uw R' Dw2 U2 B' Lw F Fw' D' Lw U Fw2
4. 1:31.73 L2 F' Dw' R' U' B2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' F' L' Lw Uw' Lw Rw' F2 R' Uw' Bw' U' F' L' Rw2 D' L2 U Uw' F2 Lw' Fw2 L' R' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' U' B2 F2 Dw' R' Fw2 Lw' Bw' Fw B2 L R' Fw2 Bw R Rw2 Lw' B' Lw' Uw' F2
5. 1:35.26 Bw' U F Bw' Rw U' Bw2 Dw2 Rw Lw' Bw D R Bw2 D2 F' L Uw Bw' Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw D' U2 Bw Lw2 F' L Lw D2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' R L2 F U2 Fw2 Dw' B L' R Bw D L' U Rw R D' R Dw2 B' D2 R' B2 Uw2 R D L'
6. 1:31.12 U' Bw2 Rw Dw' Rw R' F' Bw2 R2 U2 Uw2 B' R Uw Dw2 Bw2 B' Rw' D' Lw' U2 Lw Fw2 B' Bw' Rw' F Rw2 Uw B Uw2 F' Dw' R U' Lw Rw2 D Lw' R' L U R2 B Fw2 R Lw Dw Rw2 Bw2 L2 Bw Lw' B' Bw D Bw L' Rw Fw
7. (1:45.03) U Fw Dw2 Uw F' D' U Dw F' D' B2 U Dw2 D2 L2 Bw2 Uw' D B2 Dw2 Fw2 D Dw Rw D' R' F Fw' Bw' Rw' Fw' R' Bw2 R2 B' Uw' Lw' Fw Uw' Rw D Rw2 Bw D Uw2 F Fw' U Uw' D2 Rw' B U2 Bw2 Uw' Lw L Rw2 U Fw2
8. 1:29.26 Bw' Uw' B' Uw2 U' B2 Bw2 F' Fw' D' L D Fw D' B' Lw Rw2 Dw Fw' Lw U' L B' Bw Dw2 D2 U2 R Rw2 F' U Dw2 D' B Dw' R F2 Bw2 Uw U2 L2 F2 D Dw' R2 Rw' U Fw2 Uw' B' F2 Bw' L2 U' D Bw2 Uw' Lw2 D2 L'
9. (1:18.49) U Uw Fw' F' L2 U Dw Bw' U Fw' Lw' Dw' Rw2 R2 F' L2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' Dw' D Bw2 Uw2 U2 L2 F' Bw2 Fw' L2 F D' U Fw Lw2 Uw2 R2 U Uw Dw Fw Dw' Rw U Dw2 Fw2 L F L Dw Lw2 U' R2 Rw2 Fw2 F B Lw D' Rw' B'
10. 1:42.29 Rw' F B2 Lw2 D' Lw Rw' U2 Lw' L Uw Fw2 R2 U Fw2 B Bw2 R' Dw' B' Fw Bw2 Uw' L2 R2 Bw2 U2 F' B Rw' Dw2 R2 Rw D' Bw D Uw' R U R2 Dw Rw Uw2 F Dw2 D2 U2 F2 Fw' Dw' Bw L' Lw Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 L' Bw L2
11. 1:37.65 D Lw2 R' U D2 F2 Uw' Bw Dw2 L Dw2 Lw F' Lw F' Bw2 B2 U' R' Rw' Uw2 D' Lw Fw Rw Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 F D' Lw Uw2 F D' Dw2 U B2 F2 Bw2 L F' Bw Rw B Fw Dw' F Dw2 Fw' F2 L2 Bw Dw2 U2 R D R U' L Fw'
12. 1:21.61 F' D' R B' Fw' R Rw' Uw' Bw F2 D' Lw L2 D Uw' U2 Lw Fw' R F2 L D2 U2 Dw2 Lw' Bw Fw Lw' Uw L Uw' Dw2 R' L' Rw' Uw Lw' Dw2 Lw' Rw Fw Lw' F' Dw' L' Fw' Bw D' Lw Dw2 B' L2 F Bw' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 B F Bw'


----------



## Torch (Jun 1, 2016)

Tried a 2x2-7x7 relay for the first time, 10:18.13. Sub-10 is definitely possible.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 1, 2016)

With the weilong GTS, I can actually do drew's G perm execution properly. Sub-1 is definitely possible.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-1
avg of 5: 8.01

Time List:
1. (5.79) F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B' U' L' D' F2 U L2 F2 
2. (11.41) D' B' R2 U2 F D2 B R2 F' D2 R' D2 U B F' R2 D' L D' 
3. 9.72 U' L' D L2 F2 B' L U' B D2 L2 U2 R F2 L U2 F2 B2 R' 
4. 5.86 R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' B2 L2 D U2 L B' D U' L F2 R2 
5. 8.42 B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R B2 D' U B2 F L2 F2 D' F2

Still no sub 8 avg5 lol. The 5.86 had a PLL skip


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 1, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-1
> avg of 5: 8.01
> 
> Time List:
> ...


wtf counting 5, gj

fisher cube: PB single and 29.95 ao5 in there yay
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-1
avg of 12: 33.599

Time List:
1. 35.045 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 F2 U L2 D R F2 U' L F U2 B2 U B D' 
2. 39.219 B2 L' D2 B' U F' L D' R B2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 U 
3. 34.800 F2 D F2 D B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' B' F' D' F2 R' D2 U R' F' U' 
4. 33.716 F2 B R' B D2 L' D F2 D L2 F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 
5. 32.315 R2 B R2 B R2 D2 R2 B F R2 F2 D F' L U' R2 D L R' F2 U2 
6. (22.603) F2 R' L2 B D' F R' U2 D L' F' D2 R2 L2 F' R2 B L2 B' D2 F 
7. 30.584 L' U2 B L2 F' L2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 L' D L B' U' F2 D L' R2 
8. 27.364 R D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 F L2 R D B' L2 B' R' D' L F2 
9. 42.622 R' U' L F' U B U B L' B2 D2 B2 R B2 R' D2 R2 L U2 F 
10. 31.911 F' R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' B' L' B2 F D2 R2 F' U 
11. (50.227) D2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' D2 U2 L U2 B U B 
12. 28.411 F L F2 R2 D' B' R2 D' F' D R2 F' R2 U2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F2


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 1, 2016)

Average of 5: 35.67
1. 34.49 L F2 f2 R2 r2 u' F L u2 U D2 r f D2 L' U' B R' L u' R2 B f2 L' B R r L' B2 D2 U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 U' B r' R' D2 
2. (48.70) F' r2 F' f2 U' L' B L2 B2 R B F' u f R r2 B' f u R D2 F' u' L2 F2 B f' U2 u' B' F2 U u' F2 R r u B D' f' 
3. 38.81 u2 R' B' F' f' D u2 U' F2 U' B' R' u' U2 L2 B L' D U' F2 D u2 r' L' R2 f r2 F2 B' r2 D R' U r u L F' r2 B' R' 
4. (33.50) R D2 B D' U B' f u' r' B' u2 L2 u' R f L2 r' u' L U B D' F B U F2 D U F u R B' f2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R U' 
5. 33.70 B2 u' r' f2 R' D f B2 R2 L' U' u2 D R f2 U' D R' B' U r2 U D L D2 u f' B' r F2 u2 L2 f R2 B r D f2 r2 L2


----------



## Torch (Jun 1, 2016)

5x5 PB average of 12 and single:
1:27.98, (1:48.78), 1:37.03, 1:39.66, 1:36.59, 1:38.23, 1:37.96, 1:33.12, 1:40.26, 1:34.21, 1:37.27, (1:21.19) = 1:36.24 ao12


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 1, 2016)

Not PB by a long shot, but counting 33! (Crap middle 3 solves though :/) 38 average with counting high 41 lel


Ao5: *38.48*

1. 33.89 D' F' U2 D' R Fw' U Fw2 L R' U' B2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw' Fw' Rw' F Fw Rw D' U2 F Fw R B Uw' F R U2 B Uw' R Fw' Rw Fw' Uw F' L2 
2. 41.81 U2 Uw' D2 Fw' U2 Rw' D' R' Fw2 L' D Rw2 B' Fw2 L2 D U Uw2 F U2 Fw' L2 F Uw2 Fw F Uw' U B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' R' B F' L U' Fw 
3. 39.75 L2 F Rw' B Fw Uw Rw L U' R' Rw2 Uw' B Rw2 L2 D Fw' B' R' Uw B Fw L R2 F' R U L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R D' Fw' D2 B L R2 D2 F2 
4. (43.28) R' U2 Fw2 F' D2 Uw L F Fw2 R Fw2 F U2 R L2 D2 Uw2 F L D' B2 F2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F B Rw F2 L' Uw' B R' D Fw2 Rw D R D2 F 
5. (32.98) Uw F2 L' F' L Rw2 Fw' D2 U2 Uw Rw2 R' Uw' F Rw B' R' L U2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 Rw2 R2 B U2 L' F2 D2 L R' Fw' F Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 2, 2016)

mega
(1:23.63), 1:21.48, 1:21.06, (1:15.19), 1:16.66 = *1:19.73* 
time to go after some more PB's...


----------



## Cale S (Jun 2, 2016)

9.11 3x3 mo3
1. 9.47 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R' F D2 B' U B' L' R D2 
2. 9.67 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B U L2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 L 
3. 8.20 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L D' R U' R2 F' L R2 

8.20 was R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' to LL skip


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 2, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-2
avg of 5: 30.777

Time List:
1. 29.960 (-3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)
2. (22.922) (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
3. (51.207) (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/
4. 25.510 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, -4)/
5. 36.860 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)


----------



## asacuber (Jun 2, 2016)

13.49 ao1000 wheee


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2016)

First sub-10 on Square-1!

9.10 (-2, 3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)

EDIT: Also, I got a CO/EO skip on this scramble, which was pretty cool

(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 2, 2016)

Weilong GTS
8.18 PB ao12, former was 8.41 wat
8.75 ao50 PB

in other news:
finally sub8.5 on cam, on my out of the box thunderclap lol
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-2
avg of 12: 8.482

Time List:
1. 8.267 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L' B' F' L U R' D2 F2 D L' F' 
2. (6.939) D2 U F R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 F U R F2 D B2 U' F R D 
3. 9.003 B U F2 L' U B2 R2 F' R B' R2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 F U2 B2 
4. 8.106 F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' U F' D F L' B D B' 
5. 8.659 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 D B R2 D U' F' D2 L F' L U 
6. 8.424 B U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F R2 L' B' D B' R' U' R D R2 
7. 7.355 D2 F' L2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' D' R' B' U L' U2 F U2 B' R' 
8. 9.199 L U' R D' L2 F B2 L D L2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D2 R' 
9. 8.404 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 R' B D B' L B2 D' B U2 L2 
10. 8.175 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B D L' F R' U R2 D R' F' 
11. (10.208) F L2 U2 R D2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B' D' L U' 
12. 9.223 L' F' L2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 B U L2 U F' U B L' R


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 2, 2016)

I did 3x3+4x4 underwater in one breath today with no inspection.

I did the same with a mega afterwards


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2016)

9.29 PB Ao5!

31. 8.25 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L U2 L U' F L' D' B' L
32. 14.54 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 U R' U L' B D' F2 D2 L' B2 F2
33. 8.41 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L' F D F' R' B U' L' D R' U2
34. 11.20 U R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' R' D' U' R' U L2 F L' U2 F2 U'
35. 7.17 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D R B' D2 L U R2 U B2 L2 B'

First 8 was fullstep (third fullstep low-8 of the session after an 8.07 and 8.05), second was EO skip, and the 7 was square skip+CMLL skip.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 2, 2016)

2:15.317 pb mega single. Beating my previous pb (done in comp) by 0.483 seconds.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 2, 2016)

Average of 5: 1:09.69
1. 1:06.40 B2 F L d B2 R2 B' r2 u2 b2 u' D2 U l U' r' u' R' D' d2 R u2 r' L2 R2 l D R' u U2 r' B' u2 f' D' d u r2 D' U2 b2 f2 u l2 F d2 U2 R D' r2 F' u R2 F2 L b2 u2 l r d 
2. 1:09.67 d' l' r' B' L2 u' r2 d2 U' f' D' F2 B r2 f D' f U2 l2 U' D f' u B l f B l B u2 D' F' b' u B' b' F' u2 r f' B l B' D F2 B f u2 F2 D f' R2 d2 R2 D2 B2 d U f' D' 
3. 1:13.01 F' R' B' r U2 f L R l B2 r2 u L U2 L b2 u R' b F B2 D l2 r2 d' l2 B f R D l' L' F2 D' L f2 B b U' f2 l2 f2 l b2 L U B' d2 b f2 B F' u2 F l2 L' B' d' u' f' 
4. (1:06.36) l u F D R' f d' D L' F R d2 R U2 B2 U' b' u l f2 L2 U' L B2 u2 R' r2 U' l' r B' l' R b2 L2 l f2 F d' f' u R' F' d f' L2 d2 D' L2 u l F U2 F R' U2 u B' U u 
5. (1:14.47) u2 f2 d2 u B L' l d' b' f D L2 b2 L2 B2 d2 r' b' D2 R l' D' r' F2 U L d U D L l b' B' f' l' R2 B2 d2 R l d l' d2 b' B' R2 D' R D' B' l2 b R2 l' U' b u2 U2 l' b


----------



## Cale S (Jun 2, 2016)

sub-15 square-1 average with counting 20 lol

Average of 5: 14.98
1. 12.53 (6, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-1, 0)
2. 12.35 (-5, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / 
3. 20.06 (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / (2, -2) / (0, -5)
4. (22.46) (0, 5) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, -2) / (0, -2)
5. (12.34) (-5, 0) / (0, 6) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (5, -1)


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jun 2, 2016)

3x3 PB
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-2
avg of 5: 8.55

Time List:
1. 7.94 B U R2 U L D' L' D' B R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 B2
2. 9.78 F' R2 F2 L' B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 D' F2 U' L U L F' L2
3. 7.91 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R F' D F' R F2 D R
4. (7.32) D R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 B' U2 L2 D' B' R D' R U2
5. (11.49) U' B' D2 U2 B L2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R' F D U2 F' D' L U2


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2016)

2:36.00 6x6 single! No parity, but it didn't feel especially fast otherwise.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 3, 2016)

35.79 4x4 single on cam yay

43.36 avg5 also which isn't pb
(35.79), 43.67, 42.45, (54.62), 43.96


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jun 3, 2016)

Megaminx
39.95 avg12


----------



## Cale S (Jun 3, 2016)

14.54 skewb movecount avg100 with 14.02 avg50
can't beat Carsten though :/

edit: 35.91 4x4 single, second sub-37, both were 35s I got today


p2pcmlp said:


> Megaminx
> 39.95 avg12


wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2016)

6.03 single PLL skip lol
L D B U D' R' B2 L' D' B' D2 B' L2 B D2 R2 F D2 F' 
y' F' D' R' D R //xcross 
U' R U' R' U R' U' R//f2l
R U R' U' R U R'//f2l
y U R' U' R U' y R U R'//f2l
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2//PLL skip


----------



## asacuber (Jun 3, 2016)

waddahell

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-3
single: 8.87

Time List:
1. 8.87 D F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F D2 B' U2 R' B D F' R2 B'

Best fullstep, 4th sub 9

E: YUSS FINALLY SUB 3 AO12 STACKMAT

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-3
avg of 12: 2.97

Time List:
1. 2.83 R F2 U F' U2 F U2 F2 U' 
2. 2.74 U2 R U R2 F' U F R' F2 
3. (1.31) R' U F' U' R U2 R' F U 
4. 2.72 F U2 F' U2 F R' F' U R2 
5. 3.82 F U R2 U R' U F' U F 
6. 2.16 U' F' R' F2 R U F' R2 U2 
7. 2.82 F2 U2 F U' F2 U' R' U' R' 
8. (4.48) U F2 U2 F2 U R U' R U' 
9. 3.71 R U' R2 U R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
10. 3.92 R U' R U' F' R F' R2 U2 
11. 2.88 F R' U R F' R2 U' F U 
12. 2.05 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U'

finally lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2016)

*OMGWHOAWHOA*
1. 5.37 R2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R D U L' F' R' F D2 L U' F 

F' R D L
U' L' U L R' U R
U2 R U' R' L U' L'
U' R U' R' L' U' L
R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R'

lol F2L is lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2016)

double post, epic session. dat consistency tho
stats: (hide)
number of times: 172/172
best time:5.37
worst time:14.37

current avg5:11.79(σ = 1.19)
best avg5:9.81(σ = 0.24)

current avg12:11.18(σ = 1.12)
best avg12:10.07(σ = 0.50)

current avg50:10.74(σ = 0.98)
best avg50:10.59(σ = 0.85)

current avg100:10.80(σ = 0.94)
best avg100:10.67(σ = 0.89)

session avg:10.82(σ = 0.91)
session mean: 10.81


----------



## kake123 (Jun 3, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> *OMGWHOAWHOA*
> 1. 5.37 R2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R D U L' F' R' F D2 L U' F
> 
> F' R D L
> ...


CONGRATS!!!

Finally you have a sub-6


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> *OMGWHOAWHOA*
> 1. 5.37 R2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R D U L' F' R' F D2 L U' F
> 
> F' R D L
> ...



Nice, about time you got a sub 6  sub my PB lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Nice, about time you got a sub 6  sub my PB lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My lolscramble is better than yours. You're still faster overall though


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-3
avg of 12: 41.720

Time List:
1. 43.265 Uw R' B U' L Fw2 F' L Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw U2 Fw B2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' F2 Fw Uw2 Rw Fw' R Uw2 U B' U' B2 Uw' Rw R D' Fw2 U' 
2. 41.992 F2 Rw' U' R B' Rw' D L2 B Rw2 L' R' F Fw2 L' U B' L2 U2 D' Uw2 B U2 B' Fw' L2 B' D2 F Uw R L' Uw' U' L2 D' R F2 Fw' Uw2 
3. 39.192 D U B L' U2 Rw Uw' Rw Fw2 U' F D2 U' L2 B U' Fw' D2 L Uw2 F' D Rw2 R B2 Uw' D R D2 Rw' L' U2 Fw2 L F L R2 B' R L2 
4. 39.697 L' D Rw' L2 R2 Uw Rw' F' L Fw Rw2 U F2 Uw2 U' B2 R2 D Fw U Rw' L' U' D Fw U2 F' Fw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 Fw Uw D' Rw' Fw B' 
5. 43.936 Fw' Rw2 U2 Uw2 B' Fw R Rw' Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 U Uw2 Rw D U2 Fw' B U' Uw B' U Uw' R U2 B Uw L2 F U Fw2 Rw B' U R Rw' B2 U2 R2 
6. 38.056 B L Rw2 R2 B' U2 F' Fw B' R B Rw L2 D2 Fw L Uw L' Fw' Uw' B' U2 B2 D' Uw' Fw B2 U Rw F' R2 L' Rw U Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw' R F 
7. 40.792 U Rw2 R F2 Rw' Uw' U Fw2 U' D' Fw R Fw2 R2 Rw U L2 Rw' D Fw U2 Fw F' Uw' D B2 L2 B' Rw' B' Uw L R' B' F' U Rw D Rw2 Uw 
8. (35.192) L2 F' D2 Uw2 F2 U2 Fw2 D2 B L Fw D U2 Fw' L Fw Uw' R D' Uw' Fw2 F' B' L' D' Fw' R Fw B2 Uw2 B D' L Uw' Rw' R' L' Fw2 F2 L' 
9. (46.120) L2 B L' D Uw' R2 B' Rw2 F2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R' F L2 F' L2 F' D2 B Fw2 L F' B L2 U L' R2 Rw D2 U' R L D2 Fw' L' Rw' F2 B' Fw 
10. 45.704 Rw L2 U F' Rw2 F B' L2 D2 L2 D' L Fw' D2 F Fw D' L2 U L R Uw2 B' Rw2 U2 D2 B F' D Rw2 L B R' B2 R Fw2 R L B2 F' 
11. 41.799 R Fw2 D L Fw B' Rw Fw D' Fw2 D R' L2 U R L F Rw2 F Rw2 B L2 Rw' Fw2 U' R Uw' Rw L2 F' D' U F Uw2 R2 B2 Rw U F2 Uw' 
12. 42.763 D2 Rw2 B L Uw' Rw F Fw R D2 F U F2 L' Rw2 Fw D F Uw' B2 L Fw' U L2 F Rw2 F2 D2 Rw2 F' L2 U' B' Fw2 R' Uw U B' L' U

Solves 4-8 make a 39.52 ao5


----------



## imvelox (Jun 3, 2016)

6.24 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F R2 D' L2 B2 U' F' D'

OLL skip


----------



## TDM (Jun 3, 2016)

Learned 3 new OLLCPs so I did an experiment:



Spoiler



11.18[OLLCP], 12.77[OLLCP], 12.99, 13.82[OLLCP], 11.11[OLLCP], 18.38, 9.94[OLLCP], 13.84[OLLCP], 10.02, 11.51[OLLCP], 14.53, 11.53[OLLCP], 13.29, 12.78, 12.72, 12.58, 10.38[OLLCP], 15.06[OLLCP], 14.38[OLLCP], 13.81[OLLCP], 11.37[OLLCP], 12.03, 11.12[OLLCP], 13.31[OLLCP], 19.93, 12.29, 11.22[OLLCP], 13.68+, 20.30, 14.07, 16.67, 13.87[OLLCP], 10.92[OLLCP], 12.23, 11.20[OLLCP], 12.79[OLLCP], 12.32[OLLCP], 12.41, 11.42[OLLCP], 11.89[OLLCP], 15.47, 11.37[OLLCP], 10.92[OLLCP], 14.70, 10.27[OLLCP], 13.18[OLLCP], 12.15[OLLCP], 12.49[OLLCP], 12.07, 16.25



I didn't get any of the new algs, but 29/50 were OLLCP. Very nearly 60%.

Somewhere around a third of these were edge control+COLL.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2016)

Had a nice full step solve 

6.114 D U L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U F' U' B R' B R U' B L

x2 y' F R' D
U' R U' R2' U R
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R'
y' U' R U R' U R U R'
L' U' L
U2 R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 3, 2016)

really nice session:
5.81 and 5.91 singles
7.23 PB mo3
8.07 meh ao5
8.27 2nd best ao12 yay
8.81 ao50
8.96 tied ao100 PB



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-3
solves/total: 116/116

single
best: 5.812
worst: 11.785

mean of 3
current: 9.679 (σ = 1.29)
best: 7.231 (σ = 1.23)

avg of 5
current: 9.022 (σ = 1.00)
best: 8.076 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 12
current: 8.749 (σ = 0.74)
best: 8.276 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 50
current: 9.129 (σ = 0.61)
best: 8.813 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 100
current: 8.984 (σ = 0.77)
best: 8.966 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 9.001 (σ = 0.77)
Mean: 8.991

Time List:
1. 9.188 D' R2 U B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L B' D2 B D F2 R' D' U' L2 
2. 8.600 U' F' U2 B U2 B R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' U' B R' U' L D2 R2 B R 
3. 8.459 B L' U L F' U2 D B' U' F2 L D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 U' 
4. 8.477 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F U L U L2 B R D2 L2 B 
5. 10.091 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L D' B2 
6. 10.147 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' D2 R' F2 L2 R' B D' R2 D2 
7. 7.795 B' R B2 R B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R F L' R2 U' F L U B' U 
8. 8.959 D B L B' D R2 D B' R B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 
9. 11.785 F' L' F' R' U D' B D' L' R2 F2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 
10. 9.855 B' D2 B L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B' R' D B' U2 F2 D R2 F' R 
11. 10.059 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U2 L' F D' F' U' L' U2 R B' F2 
12. 5.912 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L F2 R' F L2 R B' R2 D' U' 
13. 8.718 B' U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R F U B D2 R2 D' B D 
14. 8.914 L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B' D R' F D' B F' R2 F' U' 
15. 8.687 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B F U L2 R' F R D' L R2 
16. 9.682 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 D L D2 U2 F2 U R' U2 B' D L' 
17. 10.352 R D B' R2 L F' L F2 B2 U L2 F L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 F' L2 
18. 9.731 B D' R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R U' B U2 L' B U R' U' 
19. 8.558 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R B' R2 U2 L B' F D' R' U' 
20. 8.595 B L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R' U' B' L B2 D B' D F2 
21. 8.507 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D L U L2 B F L' F2 D R' 
22. 10.735 F' U' B2 R2 F2 R D' L' F' R2 B' R2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L 
23. 10.435 U2 R2 F2 D' U R2 D' L2 B2 L F2 D F' D B U' B L' F 
24. 9.162 L2 B D2 U2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F' D' F2 R2 B D2 R D2 L2 U2 
25. 8.895 U2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 D2 U' F2 B' L B2 R' F U' L B2 U' F' 
26. 9.273 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' F' D2 L2 R' U' L B R' D B L' F 
27. 8.647 L' R2 B2 U F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' L' U2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L' 
28. 7.607 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B' R2 F U L B' F' D2 F' L' 
29. 9.066 U2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 L U B2 R D2 U' L' U' B' F 
30. 8.894 U R2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U F L D' R D2 L' U R2 D' F 
31. 10.027 D B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L' R B L' R2 B' R D2 L' U2 
32. 8.534 B2 D' B2 D L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 R' D2 B U2 L D' L' B' U2 R 
33. 7.203 L' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R' D B' D2 U' L' D F U2 R2 
34. 9.835 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' L' R' F' L U' B2 U' R2 B U' 
35. 7.660 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 L B D F' D U' F' U2 R D' L2 
36. 8.780 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F2 U B R F2 U2 F2 R' D R D2 
37. 11.146 D2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 L2 R B2 F2 U' B2 L' D B' D2 F' R' B D' 
38. 7.991 L' F R' D F2 R L' F U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L U2 L2 D2 B' 
39. 9.539 R' U2 R' D2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 R2 D' F L' B' D F2 L2 
40. 9.724 B' D L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 U F2 U' L2 B' L B2 U' B2 L' B2 D L' 
41. 8.391 B F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R' D B2 D2 F' R2 F' D 
42. 7.882 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' B R' D2 B2 R' B' D U L 
43. 9.321 F2 R2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R D2 B2 U2 F R' D' B R D' L U' F R 
44. 11.358 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B' D' L2 R' F' D2 L' U B2 R' 
45. 8.003 R2 U2 B R' F' D' L' U D' L F2 R2 U2 R U2 L B2 U2 L2 
46. 10.047 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 U L2 D R2 F2 R' B' D2 L' F2 R U B' R2 F2 
47. 8.656 F B U2 R2 L' U B' D F2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R' L' F2 D 
48. 7.896 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L' U2 L B2 U' R2 F' D2 R 
49. 10.212 L2 B2 D L U2 R' U' B' D F2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' 
50. 7.352 R2 B R' U' R D' B U2 L' D2 F2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F D2 
51. 9.083 D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 B' D' R' U' R2 F' L2 F U' B' 
52. 8.686 U2 B U2 B F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' D2 R D' B' U L R' B U2 
53. 7.491 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 D R B2 R U2 L' B' D U B' 
54. 9.819 F' L2 D' L' D2 B' R U2 B' R F2 L2 U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L D2 
55. 9.058 R F' D' F' B2 U2 D' L2 F D2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 
56. 6.960 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F D' B R' D' F L B' U2 L2 U2 
57. 8.026 L' U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' B F' U2 L' D F D' L' 
58. 11.083 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F U' B D R' D R2 U' L 
59. 7.820 F' L F' R' L2 U L' D' F' R D R2 U B2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 
60. 9.055 B2 U2 R' D2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F' L D' U F U F R B2 F2 
61. 7.583 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F' R' D2 F' U2 R2 F D' B2 D 
62. 9.487 L' B2 U R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' R2 F R' U' L' R' B2 D2 U2 F 
63. 8.961 R' D2 F' R' D2 B' U' B2 L F U B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 B2 
64. 7.847 B' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R' D B' L' B2 R U L' D 
65. 5.812 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F U' B' D' B2 L B' D L2 U 
66. 8.035 L2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U' L F' D' U' L2 D' B' R2 D' R 
67. 8.982 B2 R' B' D R B2 U B U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' D' F 
68. 9.607 D2 B R' L F R2 D' F' L F2 R2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 D2 
69. 10.106 B2 D' R' F D' B2 U R U F' L2 F L2 F R2 U2 B U2 L2 F' 
70. 10.358 U' B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 L' D R2 D B' L2 B L U 
71. 8.989 R' F' U B' R' F2 U' R' U B R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B2 L2 
72. 8.214 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F R2 B U2 F2 U B D2 B2 L' D F' U' L' R2 
73. 9.530 B' D2 L2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 L' B' L B2 U L F' D 
74. 9.683 R U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 B D R' U L2 B2 F' R' B U2 
75. 10.032 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 L' B2 L F R' B R' D2 R' F2 
76. 8.355 D L U' R2 L' U2 F R B' F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D F2 B2 R2 U' 
77. 9.751 L D2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 L' U2 D R' U2 F R' B U L2 D R2 
78. 9.578 F L2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F D' L D L2 D B2 R2 U 
79. 9.703 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D F' R B' L D2 B2 F D' F L2 
80. 7.706 L' F L' F U2 L2 D R2 F L2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U' 
81. 8.871 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U' F2 R U B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D B2 F 
82. 9.579 R' U F' L2 U F B' L B R' U B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 D' R2 D2 
83. 9.540 R2 D F' R' L' F2 D' B' F2 R2 U D R2 D L2 U2 B2 R 
84. 9.447 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' F2 R F2 R2 F' U2 R U2 F 
85. 8.247 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R' U L' F U F' L F2 U R' 
86. 8.284 B' F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D L R2 D' L2 B' F2 R B U2 
87. 8.607 L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' U' B2 D B L R U' B U B' D2 B' L' 
88. 9.959 R' L F' L2 F' B R U' F B R2 L2 B U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U' 
89. 8.688 R' B2 R2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U F D' B' R' D' L2 R U 
90. 7.974 B R2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 F U2 R' D' R U B' D2 B L B U 
91. 9.819 B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B L' U' F2 R B U' F' U' L' 
92. 8.287 L2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B U2 B' F2 U' L' B U' F' D' U' L2 U' L 
93. 9.803 R L' U D2 F2 U2 L' U' B' L U2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' U2 D2 L2 D2 F 
94. 8.679 R' B D2 L' F D' F' B2 U2 R F2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' 
95. 9.915 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L' F' D' L U B' D R D' F2 
96. 9.234 F D' R F' R2 B L F2 L' U' R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U' 
97. 9.387 B2 D' B2 R' L U' F' R' B R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U R 
98. 9.206 D' R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D F R' B L B D2 L U2 L' R' 
99. 8.690 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L F D' U' L' B L' F2 L B2 
100. 9.675 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 B R D' B' D' B2 L F U' R' 
101. 9.346 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B L2 B' R2 D2 F L U B F 
102. 9.151 B2 D2 U R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F D' U' L' B F2 R' D2 B2 D2 
103. 10.036 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D' U2 R D' B2 U' R F' D2 U2 L B' 
104. 8.838 D2 L2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F L U B2 L2 B 
105. 9.164 R2 D2 R U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' L' B F2 R F D' F2 L B 
106. 8.687 D2 L2 B D L2 F U2 R U L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D L 
107. 8.683 B R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 L D' L2 B2 D2 B' D' F' L 
108. 9.371 F' B' U L2 F2 L' U' F' R D' R2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' 
109. 8.995 R B2 D B' R' L' F B' U' L' B2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 B U2 
110. 6.815 R' F2 U R' D F B2 D L U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 
111. 8.051 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 R U2 R U' F D2 B D' L U' F2 
112. 7.475 L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F U R' F R' D R' U' R' U2 
113. 8.703 R2 F D2 B L2 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 U L D R2 U2 F' L' D U L 
114. 10.674 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D R' B2 L' U' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 
115. 10.145 L' D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U F L' B' F' L' F' D L' D2 
116. 8.218 B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B L B D U2 L' D U L' D'


the ao100 had like 8-10 PLL skips, so quite a lucky ao100


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 3, 2016)

I got a new square-1, broke all of my PBs 
A sub 8 after multiple 8.1s and 8.0s
(7.80) (-3,5) / (0,3) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-5) / (5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,-2)
Ao5: 10.12


Spoiler



Average: 10.12
Best: 8.98
Worst: 10.95
Mean: 10.06
Standard Deviation: 0.82

1: 10.56 (-2,0) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-4)
2: 10.63 (0,-4) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) /
3: (8.98) (-2,3) / (0,6) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,-2)
4: (10.95) (-3,5) / (-5,4) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (4,-3) / (0,-5) / (-4,0)
5: 9.17 (-2,-3) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-5) / (2,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0)


Reconstruction of the 9.17:
0,-2/0,2/-2,0/-1,-2/-3,-3/
1,0/-1,5/-3,0/4,1/-3,0/2,-1/0,1
ACW O-perm
Ao12: 11.58


Spoiler



Average: 11.58
Best: 8.18
Worst: 14.94
Mean: 11.58
Standard Deviation: 1.60

1: (14.94) (3,-1) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-5)
2: 13.19 (0,2) / (3,6) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (0,-4)
3: 10.95 (0,5) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-5)
4: 12.53 (-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) /
5: 10.79 (4,3) / (5,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (3,-4) / (0,-1)
6: 10.28 (0,-4) / (-5,-2) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0)
7: 11.47 (1,0) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-1)
8: 10.88 (-3,5) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
9: 11.42 (0,-1) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (0,-4)
10: 11.61 (0,5) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0)
11: 12.67 (1,0) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0)
12: (8.18) (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1)


Ao50: 12.60


Spoiler



Average: 12.60
Best: 8.18
Worst: 15.18
Mean: 12.53
Standard Deviation: 1.62

1: 13.12 (0,5) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-1) / (6,-4)
2: 9.25 (-5,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-5) /
3: 9.91 (1,0) / (5,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,0)
4: 13.62 (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-3)
5: 12.71 (-5,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (0,-3)
6: 12.08 (0,5) / (3,-3) / (4,1) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,-2)
7: 13.90 (-2,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,-3) / (3,0)
8: 12.83 (-5,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,-2) / (2,-5)
9: 9.53 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (6,-1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-2) /
10: 14.98 (0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0)
11: 13.71 (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) /
12: 11.62 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,-4)
13: 13.88 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (3,-3) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (4,-3) / (4,-3) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
14: 12.08 (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-1) / (6,-2) /
15: 10.62 (1,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-1) / (-1,0)
16: 13.90 (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (3,-4) / (2,-1)
17: 12.40 (-3,-1) / (3,6) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,-4)
18: 13.62 (-5,0) / (3,-3) / (5,2) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (3,-2) /
19: 11.32 (-5,0) / (5,2) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,0)
20: 13.82 (1,0) / (0,3) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3)
21: (15.18) (3,5) / (3,-3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,-4) /
22: 14.74 (3,5) / (-3,3) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (6,-4) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) /
23: 13.25 (1,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,-1)
24: 12.52 (-5,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2)
25: 13.72 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) /
26: 14.46 (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (2,2) / (3,-3) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (1,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (-5,-4) /
27: 11.69 (4,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (2,0)
28: 13.81 (-5,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-1)
29: 13.15 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (-5,0)
30: 13.07 (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-3) / (6,-1) / (-1,-2)
31: 15.04 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (3,-4) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-2,0)
32: 14.05 (0,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) /
33: 10.74 (-2,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0)
34: 11.37 (0,5) / (-2,1) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,-4) / (1,0) / (-2,0)
35: 13.33 (4,0) / (5,5) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (4,0) / (-4,-4)
36: 14.41 (4,0) / (-4,2) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) /
37: 12.51 (-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-2)
38: 11.49 (1,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) /
39: 14.94 (3,-1) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-5)
40: 13.19 (0,2) / (3,6) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (0,-4)
41: 10.95 (0,5) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-5)
42: 12.53 (-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) /
43: 10.79 (4,3) / (5,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (3,-4) / (0,-1)
44: 10.28 (0,-4) / (-5,-2) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0)
45: 11.47 (1,0) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-1)
46: 10.88 (-3,5) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
47: 11.42 (0,-1) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (0,-4)
48: 11.61 (0,5) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0)
49: 12.67 (1,0) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0)
50: (8.18) (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1)


Ao100: 12.91


Spoiler



Average: 12.91
Best: 8.18
Worst: 17.77
Mean: 12.88
Standard Deviation: 1.80

1: 13.28 (0,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,-4) / (-2,0)
2: 14.89 (0,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,0) /
3: 10.83 (-3,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (-3,-1) / (-4,0) / (6,-5)
4: 11.85 (0,2) / (4,-2) / (-4,5) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) /
5: 10.71 (0,5) / (4,1) / (2,5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (4,-3) / (0,-3)
6: 15.49 (-2,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,-2) / (0,-2) /
7: 16.04 (0,5) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (5,-4) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (-3,-4)
8: 10.39 (3,5) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,-5) / (5,0)
9: 10.87 (-3,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (2,-5) / (1,-2) / (-2,0)
10: 11.82 (0,5) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-4,0) / (2,-5) / (-2,0)
11: 12.05 (4,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-1) / (6,0)
12: 14.85 (0,-4) / (-5,1) / (5,2) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,0)
13: 13.40 (1,0) / (2,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (4,-5) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3)
14: 12.48 (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (3,0)
15: (17.77) (3,2) / (4,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (4,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-2)
16: 15.17 (4,0) / (3,6) / (2,5) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (5,0) / (0,-1)
17: 10.08 (-5,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,4) / (5,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,0) /
18: 15.26 (-5,0) / (5,-1) / (1,4) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (-4,-2)
19: 10.95 (-5,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (2,-2) / (4,-4) / (0,-2)
20: 14.70 (0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (5,5) / (-5,-2) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (4,-3) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-2)
21: 12.97 (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) /
22: 11.19 (-5,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,-5) / (2,-1) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (4,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-2)
23: 11.82 (-2,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-3) / (2,0) / (-2,-5) / (4,0) /
24: 14.03 (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,-1) / (5,-4) / (2,-5) /
25: 14.78 (6,2) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,-1)
26: 13.31 (1,0) / (5,-4) / (-5,1) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) /
27: 14.14 (-2,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-2,-4)
28: 14.53 (4,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-2)
29: 15.28 (-5,0) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (6,-2) / (0,-4) / (-4,-4) / (2,0) / (-5,0)
30: 11.62 (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,-2) / (2,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) /
31: 9.99 (0,-1) / (6,3) / (-5,4) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (5,0)
32: 10.63 (0,5) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (1,-4) / (2,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3)
33: 14.42 (1,-3) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) /
34: 12.56 (0,2) / (-3,3) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,-5) / (6,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,-4)
35: 9.33 (-3,5) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-5) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) /
36: 15.37 (3,5) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-4,-2) / (-1,0)
37: 13.67 (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,4) / (2,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,-3) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
38: 14.46 (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0)
39: 12.84 (-5,0) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-4)
40: 14.46 (3,5) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (4,-3) / (-2,-1)
41: 14.21 (1,3) / (5,-4) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) /
42: 9.72 (0,-1) / (1,4) / (-4,2) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,-4) / (-4,-2) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-5,0)
43: 14.12 (0,5) / (6,-3) / (1,4) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,0)
44: 14.66 (-3,-4) / (-2,-5) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-1,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2)
45: 14.78 (4,0) / (0,6) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (5,-2) / (0,-2)
46: 12.96 (4,0) / (5,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (6,-3) / (-5,-2) / (-2,0)
47: 13.13 (1,3) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (-1,-4) / (4,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,-2) / (0,-1)
48: 14.73 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-4) / (-1,-4) /
49: 13.12 (0,5) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-1) / (6,-4)
50: 9.25 (-5,0) / (-1,2) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-5) /
51: 9.91 (1,0) / (5,2) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,0)
52: 13.62 (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-3)
53: 12.71 (-5,0) / (-4,2) / (-2,1) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (0,-3)
54: 12.08 (0,5) / (3,-3) / (4,1) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,-2)
55: 13.90 (-2,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,-3) / (3,0)
56: 12.83 (-5,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,-2) / (2,-5)
57: 9.53 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (6,-1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-2) /
58: 14.98 (0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,0)
59: 13.71 (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) /
60: 11.62 (1,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,-4)
61: 13.88 (0,-1) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (3,-3) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (4,-3) / (4,-3) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
62: 12.08 (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-1) / (6,-2) /
63: 10.62 (1,3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-1) / (-1,0)
64: 13.90 (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (3,-4) / (2,-1)
65: 12.40 (-3,-1) / (3,6) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,-4)
66: 13.62 (-5,0) / (3,-3) / (5,2) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (3,-2) /
67: 11.32 (-5,0) / (5,2) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,0)
68: 13.82 (1,0) / (0,3) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3)
69: 15.18 (3,5) / (3,-3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,-4) /
70: 14.74 (3,5) / (-3,3) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (6,-4) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) /
71: 13.25 (1,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,-5) / (0,-2) / (0,-1)
72: 12.52 (-5,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-2)
73: 13.72 (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) /
74: 14.46 (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (2,2) / (3,-3) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (1,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (-5,-4) /
75: 11.69 (4,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (2,0)
76: 13.81 (-5,0) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (-4,-2) / (-4,-1)
77: 13.15 (1,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (-5,0)
78: 13.07 (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-3) / (6,-1) / (-1,-2)
79: 15.04 (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (3,-4) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-2,0)
80: 14.05 (0,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) /
81: 10.74 (-2,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,0)
82: 11.37 (0,5) / (-2,1) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,-4) / (1,0) / (-2,0)
83: 13.33 (4,0) / (5,5) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (4,0) / (-4,-4)
84: 14.41 (4,0) / (-4,2) / (1,4) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) /
85: 12.51 (-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-2)
86: 11.49 (1,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) /
87: 14.94 (3,-1) / (-5,4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (6,-5)
88: 13.19 (0,2) / (3,6) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (0,-4)
89: 10.95 (0,5) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (6,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (6,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-5)
90: 12.53 (-3,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) /
91: 10.79 (4,3) / (5,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (3,-4) / (0,-1)
92: 10.28 (0,-4) / (-5,-2) / (2,5) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0)
93: 11.47 (1,0) / (-4,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-1)
94: 10.88 (-3,5) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
95: 11.42 (0,-1) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (0,-4)
96: 11.61 (0,5) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,-2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0)
97: 12.67 (1,0) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0)
98: (8.18) (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1)
99: 14.81 (-5,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,0)
100: 13.78 (-5,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (3,-3) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0)


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 4, 2016)

It seems like I woke up better at 4x4 today. Pb Ao5/12: 1:00.545/1:02.888
There was also this woulda been pb single: 49.366 (DNF). Didn't see the adj. parity on the back until I stopped the timer.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2016)

OMG!!!!
I RAN UP THE STREET IN A MINUET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 4, 2016)

36.84 4x4 single which should have been sub 35 if I hadn't done the wrong PLL and forced adjacent parity


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 4, 2016)

7.22 fullstep single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2016)

8.48 ao12, finally sub8.5 on cam 

also 9.19 daily ao100 [9.11 ao50] on weilong gts, pretty meh


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 4, 2016)

10.34 tied pb ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-4
avg of 12: 10.340

Time List:
1. 10.805 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B R2 B D L F R B2 L R U2
2. (12.791) U2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' F' U2 F L2 D L2 F' U F L' F D B
3. (8.201) D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' B' U R F L D' L2 R'
4. 10.331 R' D F2 B D2 R2 L B' L D U2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B
5. 11.904 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R F2 L B2 R' D R2 F2 R' B' L D L2 F R
6. 10.911 R2 F D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F U B D L' B' L B2 L' R' B
7. 9.938 R D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R' F2 U' F D2 R' F2 L' B U' F' R
8. 11.310 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B L' B D2 U R2 B D' B' R F'
9. 9.983 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 F2 B U' L' D R' D' F R2 B R2
10. 10.073 D' R2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R' D' B L2 B' D' B R2 U B2
11. 9.203 B2 L' U R2 F D F R' F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' L
12. 8.944 L B2 L' F R' B U' D' B L D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B D2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2016)

.91 2x2 Single, only posting because it was 10.98 TPS 

R' F U' F U F2 R2
solution: rest of the tperm haha


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 4, 2016)

8:44.078 Bld solve with m2/op and 3.67 skewb ao50!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2016)

did an OH session with the weilong GTS. Haven't done much OH recently due to hand pains but I had to do a big session because this cube is just amazing.
stats: (hide)
number of times: 106/106
best time: 10.94
worst time: 21.76

current avg5: 14.97 (σ = 3.40)
best avg5: 14.28 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 16.64 (σ = 2.72)
best avg12: 15.75 (σ = 1.40)

current avg50: 16.65 (σ = 1.50)
best avg50: 16.57 (σ = 1.83)

current avg100: 16.62 (σ = 1.63)
best avg100: 16.62 (σ = 1.63)

session avg: 16.66 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 16.64


Also, the last 5 solves are 'how to waste a counting 11'
Average of 5: 14.97
1. 11.10 B2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L' D F' R' D' U2 B U' B' L 
2. 17.50 R' L' B' R L' F2 U L' F2 B' D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 
3. (18.85) U' D' R' U2 D F' R' U2 F' L F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F 
4. (10.94) D2 R B2 R' U2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 U F2 R2 F' D' L R D L R2 
5. 16.30 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R D' U2 R' B2 U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> did an OH session with the weilong GTS. Haven't done much OH recently


same:
13.95 tied pb ao5
15.19 ao12 not bad
16.33 ao50
16.44 ao100

aiming for sub16 for the end of june ^^

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-4
avg of 5: 13.95

Time List:
1. (18.80) B2 D B2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 B' F' U' B F' U R U' B L' 
2. 14.24 L D2 L' F B' R2 U' L F U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 D' 
3. (12.74) D F' R' F2 R' U' F' R' B F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U' 
4. 13.44 D2 B R2 L2 B' L D R' U D2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 
5. 14.15 D F2 U2 R D' B' D B2 R2 F U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> aiming for sub16 for the end of june ^^



That's odd, I thought you were much faster than that. (In fact, I thought you nemesised me officially. Hmm.)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> That's odd, I thought you were much faster than that. (In fact, I thought you nemesised me officially. Hmm.)


Lol, I always thought you were in the mid15s for OH  Maybe I'll nemesise you after german nats, since I've yet another possibilty to get this FMC mo3, and I will practise beforehand this time haha


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 5, 2016)

14.49 ZB method dino turning avg of 12


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 5, 2016)

51.624 pb 4x4 single.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 5, 2016)

Finally a sub-40 4x4 ao12 __

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-4
avg of 12: 39.70

Time List:
1. (43.46) R Fw' L' Uw R2 Uw B2 R' D Uw Rw' L2 B Rw' R2 Fw' Uw2 U' D L2 Uw' R' Rw' Fw2 B F' Uw2 R' U2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U D F' R2 D Uw' Fw2 L' 
2. 41.40 L' R U' Uw R2 Fw U L' Uw' D' U2 L D2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U B Fw2 R2 D' Uw F' D2 Rw' F U' R' Uw2 F Uw' B2 U' D2 Rw2 B' F2 R U' Uw2 
3. (35.48) R2 F D B D2 Fw L' Uw D2 F Uw' F Fw Uw Rw' D2 Uw Rw Uw D2 F2 R' B2 U2 D R B F' R U L2 Uw2 D2 F2 U2 Uw L B2 U Rw2 
4. 36.06 R B2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F2 R L' D' L' B R Uw2 L B' Uw F L2 F' Uw L2 B2 R2 Uw2 R Uw Fw B F2 D2 B L D Fw' Uw L Uw' Fw B2 R2 
5. 42.44 D' Uw U' F R2 Uw B2 Rw' R2 F' Rw' B D' U R2 D' Rw2 F2 Uw R2 U' Uw D' R' Fw Rw2 D' Rw Uw B' L2 Fw2 D' F L F R D Rw D2 
6. 40.95 Rw2 F' D' B' Uw2 D' L2 F' Rw' U2 L2 Fw2 L2 Uw' F R2 F' R2 U Fw L F Fw B' L' Uw2 L Uw' Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' F' B' L2 Fw 
7. 39.81 L2 Rw2 F Uw D' Rw' L2 B Rw Fw2 F' L Fw' B2 U D2 Uw2 R2 L D B L2 F2 Rw L' Fw' U R2 Uw2 B' R' L2 B D Fw L' R' D2 L2 D' 
8. 41.57 U' Uw' F2 R2 F' Fw B2 Uw' D' B2 Uw2 Rw Uw F2 U L2 F D Fw' L2 D U' B Fw F2 R' F' B U' Rw2 R' L2 D R' D R Uw2 Fw2 L Rw' 
9. 38.80 F Uw2 U' B2 L2 Uw U2 R' B2 R2 B L2 Fw L' D2 Rw2 F U Uw R2 B2 Fw' R' U' F2 L Fw' L' B' U F' Rw' Fw Uw' U2 R L2 Rw B2 D 
10. 41.09 R B2 Uw Rw R2 D Uw2 B R' Uw' D' Fw' D2 U Uw2 Rw' L' U' Uw Rw' L' D U F Fw2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 F Uw Rw2 U L2 Uw F' Fw2 L B' 
11. 37.12 L2 Rw D2 U2 F R2 Fw Uw2 F Rw R2 Fw Rw Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw U B2 Uw2 U Rw' Uw2 B' Fw F2 L D B2 R2 Rw' Fw' B' Uw Fw U2 Uw Fw' B2 D2 
12. 37.65 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R' L U Rw2 B' Uw' F' R2 B' Rw2 L R' Uw2 F Fw' L2 U Fw B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 Uw2 Rw F2 Fw Uw B' Fw' R' L2 D Fw2 Uw B' D


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 5, 2016)

won Pyra at a comp :3


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Lol, I always thought you were in the mid15s for OH  Maybe I'll nemesise you after german nats, since I've yet another possibilty to get this FMC mo3, and I will practise beforehand this time haha


My OH fluctuates a ton. I've gotten a low 15 ao50 before...

You have to beat me in MBLD and 6x6 too, though I suppose that's not hard for you...?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2016)

OH stuffs

12.80 avg5
13.41, 12.36, 12.64, (15.84), (12.21)

14.14 avg12
13.66, 14.94, 12.44, (17.33), 15.10, 16.61, 13.41, 12.36, 12.64, 15.84, (12.21), 14.44

15.33 avg100


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 5, 2016)

9.704 OH single lol
D2 B R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U L2 F' D' R B' D2 R D' U'

y' L' U z' U F U z//cross
L U' L' U L' U' L//F2L1
z' U L U' z U L U L'//F2L2
y L' U' L//Messed up F2L3
y L' U' L//F2L4
L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U//fix f2l3 and ayylmao

EDIT: this is my 3rd or 4th LL skip this month... Had one on 4x4 and 6x6 lol


----------



## tx789 (Jun 5, 2016)

Got my Weilong GTS.
PB avergae of 5 12 and a 15.17 mean of 100 in there.

Also mean of 500 is 16.01, before this session my pb mean of 100 was 15.70

Best average of 5: 12.934
71-75 - (11.670) 11.926 13.247 13.630 (15.129)

Best average of 12: 13.971
68-79 - 13.150 14.066 14.584 (11.670) 11.926 13.247 13.630 15.129 (17.828) 15.244 14.605 14.132

I can't list all 500 times. 


Spoiler



1. 13.971 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D U2 F2 R D2 F D F' D2 U' R' L D' U'
2. 17.118 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B R2 F2 U' R' B' F' D' R' F'
3. 14.071 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' B2 F' D B' L2 B2 R U' F2 R'
4. 15.098 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' U' L' F2 D2 F' R B' R F L U
5. 13.833 R2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' U B' F L D L2 B2 R
6. 16.891 L2 D U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' U' L F R D' B F2 U2 L
7. 16.682 B2 D B2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F R2 B R' U2 B2 R' D R2 D U'
8. 14.053 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 U' R' B L' B' L' D' L' U2
9. 18.860 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' L F' L U R B' L2 F' D2 L U2
10. 18.859 B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L U2 F' U2 F' U R' L' D' U
11. 16.714 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U B' R' F U L' D' L' U F2 L U
12. 18.008 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L F R' B2 L' D2 B2 F' R' U'
13. 16.195 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 R F' L2 U' R' B D' L' U2 R2
14. 16.306 D R2 D U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' D2 F' L2 D' R2 D2 B L F' L2
15. 13.591 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' L F' U' B2 R' L2 B' R2 D2 U'
16. 17.023 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 D' B2 U2 R F L' F D' B F2 L' U' R2 D'
17. 14.631 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' D' U' B' D L' B F2 U F2 D'
18. 16.734 D B2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F' D R D' L' F' D' U2 B R
19. 19.941 R2 D B2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L U' F D' R2 D2 R2 L' F' U2
20. 14.601 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 F U2 R L' U' R2 D' F D2 F2 U'
21. 15.600 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R B' U2 L2 F D R' F2 D2 B' U'
22. 19.099 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D L2 B2 D U2 B2 L' F2 D' F R B2 D B U L' U
23. 18.315 L2 F2 D U L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U' F' R2 F2 L' B2 R D2 B L' D' U
24. 19.141 U2 F2 D R2 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 U' R B' L' D2 F2 D L2 U2 L U
25. 12.921 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F D L2 D B' U' R B2 F2 D' U
26. 14.680 L2 U L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' U' L B U B' F R D F' R'
27. 11.881 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 L' F R' B' D' U B'
28. 18.121 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 R B2 U' B2 D R2 B' R2 F D2
29. 14.330 B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 U L F2 D B' U B' R2 B' L2 U2
30. 14.577 D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 U' R' L2 D' L' D U'
31. 15.603 D F2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' U' L' B D U' F' D F2 R D' R2 B'
32. 13.923 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 F' U R2 U R L B D2 U F' U
33. 20.282 D2 B2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' B2 F L U2 B U L D2 U2
34. 16.814 B2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F L B2 R F2 L2 F2 D' U' F U'
35. 18.005 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' U2 F R D2 F2 R F R2 D' U2 R' U'
36. 21.547 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L' U' B L B2 R F2 D' L U'
37. 13.758 U' L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 R2 D B L B2 D2 F' U' B D L'
38. 16.787 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' U2 F L' U2 L D R' D' U2
39. 17.544 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 B D U2 F U L B' F' R B U'
40. 17.726 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' U2 B' F R' F' L F L U' L B U2
41. 15.198 B2 D R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R' B' F2 R' U R L2 B L' B2 U2
42. 18.621 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 R L B R2 L' B F' D B F' U'
43. 16.314 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D B' R U2 L' F' L2 D F' L' B' U'
44. 15.496 B2 F2 R2 B2 D U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' U' F' D' F2 D2 R F' D U
45. 18.455 L2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 L D' R' F' R D' B2 L2 F' D U'
46. 14.354 F2 L2 D U' L2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 L2 F D' R' D' B L F2 L' U L D2
47. 15.046 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 F U' L2 B' F' D2 L D' F' R' L'
48. 14.401 R2 U L2 F2 D U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 R' B' R' D L B' R2 F2 D2 F U2
49. 17.904 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 L D B' R2 F2 D' U2 L2
50. 16.374 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B F2 R L U F' R2 D' U2 R
51. 18.424 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 R D2 B' U R' L' F L' F2 L U'
52. 20.040 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R' D' B' R U' F L' U B2 F2 D'
53. 16.530 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D B R F2 L F' D2 R L U L U'
54. 15.701 F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U' R' B2 D' L B' D2 U2 B D F
55. 15.528 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 F' D2 B' R'
56. 18.647 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' B D2 L2 U L B' R' D2 F U2 R'
57. 18.470 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F U L2 F' L' F' U' R F2 D2
58. 15.401 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F D2 R' F' L' U2 R2 B F R' U'
59. 14.810 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 L D' F D' U R2 F D' B' U
60. 15.258 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 F L' F2 R' U B2 L2 D2 U B' U'
61. 13.618 D F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B' F2 L' U R2 F2 U2 B R D R U2
62. 15.739 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D F2 D U' B2 L' D L2 U2 F U2 B R' F' L
63. 15.203 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 L' D L2 B2 F L' U2 B' R2 F2 U'
64. 20.274 U' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 U B2 R2 U B' R B2 F U' L2 D' R F' D' U
65. 15.648 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L D U F L' F L' B2 D' U'
66. 18.029 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 F' R2 L D2 B F R' B D' F2 U2
67. 15.653 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F R F L' D2 B L2 D U2
68. 13.150 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R L U' R F U2 B' R
69. 14.066 F2 R2 U R2 D2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F' L B R' F' U' B2 F' U2 R2 U2
70. 14.584 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F U' L' B' R B2 U2 R F2 L U
71. 11.670 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R' B2 D2 B R2 F L B2 D2 U2
72. 11.926 B2 D U F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 R' F D U' F2 D B F U' L2
73. 13.247 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R' F' L U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L D2
74. 13.630 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 U2 F D' B2 F' L' B F' R' B D U'
75. 15.129 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B D' R2 L D U R' F D B U2
76. 17.828 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 B U R2 B' U' L' F'
77. 15.244 F2 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B D' U2 R2 U B' L U' R2 U2
78. 14.605 L2 D' L2 U R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' R' F2 U' L D2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 U
79. 14.132 R2 D F2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 R D' L' D' R' B F' L U2 L' U'
80. 16.097 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' B R2 U2 L B R U L' D' U2
81. 15.152 B2 D U F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 F' L2 B U' R D L F2 D2 L D
82. 16.141 L2 U L2 U R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L U2 L' B L U' F' U R2 D U'
83. 14.845 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L D B' F2 D' F2 L' B' F D2
84. 17.982 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' L' F2 L F' L' D' R' U2 B2 D2
85. 14.174 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B L' U' B' L2 B R2 F' U' B
86. 13.980 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R' U F' L' D F D2 U2 B' R
87. 13.532 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 L2 F U2 R2 U R' B L2 F R' L F'
88. 15.375 F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 B' D B' F' R' B' U' B' D L D'
89. 16.689 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D U' L2 B R D U' L2 B L2 F2 D' R
90. 16.931 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R' F U' F' D2 B' D' L F2 D U'
91. 16.785 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U' B' D' R' U2 B F R L2 D R
92. 11.623 D2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R' B L B2 R2 B' L F2 D U2
93. 17.535 D B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U L2 U' B F2 U' R U2 L F D B F U2
94. 17.407 U B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B D2 U' L' B2 F' R L' F2 D
95. 14.880 B2 D F2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 U F2 R' L' D' B R' U F' D2 L B'
96. 11.818 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D U2 B' U2 L B' U' F L2 U R' U'
97. 15.034 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 F L D2 B2 F U R' F' L' F U2
98. 17.150 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 D B' L U F D' F U'
99. 20.571 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 B' U2 F' L D' F2 R' U F2 L'
100. 15.515 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B' R' D R2 F R' U2 B' R' L D'
101. 13.085 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D' B F2 L D2 B'
102. 18.942 F2 U' L2 U B2 D L2 D L2 F2 D' B L U2 L' F2 D' F2 D U2
103. 12.321 U F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 L' D2 B R' F' L2 D R' B R' U'
104. 18.513 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 R' D' R2 L' B' F' L F D2 R U'
105. 13.501 R2 D B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' R B F2 L' F' L U R' D
106. 12.661 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' B R L' B' R B2 U2 R2 F D' U'
107. 14.420 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D R F' D R D2 F2 D L' F' U
108. 15.395 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L F R' B2 L2 B' D2 R U F'
109. 16.763 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R D2 L F R' L U' R2 D B' U2
110. 14.249 U L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U L F L D2 U2 L2 F U' R L2
111. 13.657 U L2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U R L D2 F' D' R2 L U L2 B2 D
112. 14.424 D' R2 U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' R2 B' L U' R' L' B U2 B F' R2 D2
113. 19.792 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D R' L' D' B F2 L U2 B R2 U2
114. 13.956 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 B D' R2 D' R B' R' D U' R
115. 16.980 D F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B' L U2 B L2 B' R' U B R2
116. 15.064 D F2 U R2 L2 D R2 L2 D' R2 D R B R F' L' U F2 R2 D U2 L'
117. 13.629 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U R F2 R2 B L B D' B2 F
118. 14.240 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 F L2 B2 U' B'
119. 12.932 L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F' L D' F' D R2 U R' B
120. 15.371 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U' L' F2 R B' U' R' D' B L2 F2
121. 18.972 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 F' D' B2 U2 L B2 R2 B D' B' U'
122. 19.120 L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 U R' F2 U B2 D' B' L D F' R U
123. 13.055 R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' B R' U' F2 L' F' D B U L' U2
124. 15.107 B2 U' F2 D U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L F' D2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' R2
125. 16.002 D' R2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 F L2 D2 U' L B U2 R D' F2 L'
126. 14.625 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D L' F R B D' R D U2 L
127. 13.385 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L F D F2 R' D L2 U R U'
128. 12.737 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 F' R B2 D2 U F R' L2 D2 B' U'
129. 14.830 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' R F2 U' L' D F' U B R F' D2
130. 13.872 U F2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 F D' R' D2 L2 B U2 L' D' L' D'
131. 14.908 R2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U R F' L' B' D' L' B' L' D2 L'
132. 16.850 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 F2 L B U R D' U F' U
133. 11.670 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U R2 F U' L B R' L2 D2 F U' B'
134. 16.930 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 U R' B' L2 F D R2 D F2 U2
135. 13.412 B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U2 L D2 F R B D' B' R F L2 D2 U'
136. 16.338 R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U L2 U' R' B U' R' F R' D' B R2 L
137. 13.366 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U B' U F' R U' L' D B' L' B2
138. 19.784 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 F' U R' U' L U R2 F D2 L' D'
139. 14.066 L2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F R2 L' D' R' B' L' D2 U R
140. 13.215 R2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 U F2 D B' D R U L D L2 D2 L2 F U
141. 15.328 U R2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B U R' F L' D' B F2 R
142. 14.293 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U F2 D' R' F' L B' D F' R B' L2 D' R2
143. 14.427 F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R D' B2 U B' L' B2 R' F' D
144. 15.746 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 B U2 R' U F2 R2 F U2 B2 L2
145. 15.571 D L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U' B R' B R B' R' D' L2 F' U2
146. 12.277 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F' U2 R L D' B' F' L' D' R2
147. 18.511 D L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D L' B' U' F' R' D' B' F2 R' B' D2
148. 14.314 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D R B D2 F' L B2 F U' R' L' D'
149. 18.638 L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L D2 U2 L U' B U F' R B2 U
150. 17.007 L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' F' R2 F' R' U2 L B' L2 F2 D U'
151. 17.184 D F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' B' D F' R' U R L' B R B2 U'
152. 16.743 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F L2 D F' L F2 D U2 F L2 U'
153. 13.979 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F' D' L D U B' R' L' D' F' R2 U2
154. 18.061 F2 D B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D R U F2 L' B U R2 L U L2 D2
155. 16.426 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L F' U2 L2 B L F2 U2 R
156. 15.579 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D U' R' F2 D R2 B L2 D2 R' D L' U'
157. 12.345 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' F' D L B' L' U F L U F2 U2
158. 14.045 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R U' B' D B2 D' R' B' D' F' D
159. 18.449 D B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R' B R' B2 L D' B D2 F' D'
160. 11.702 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L D' R2 F R B L D L2 B L2
161. 14.027 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D U2 B2 F2 U' B L' U' B F2 L2 B2 D B2 L'
162. 14.470 U2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 B' R2 F' U' F R L' U2 F' L2 U2
163. 16.798 B2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 B D' U L2 B R D2 U L F R'
164. 18.736 B2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L U' F R2 D' B L B2 D' L
165. 16.038 F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F D2 U R' B' U' L F2 U R U'
166. 13.376 U2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 F' R L B' R' L B U' R' B'
167. 12.673 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D2 U2 B' L D R' B' R U2 R D2 B U'
168. 13.557 D L2 U F2 D' U B2 R2 U B2 L2 F' R D F' D2 U R2 U' L2 F'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 5, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-5
avg of 12: 46.907

Time List:
1. 46.034 D2 R2 U' D2 Uw2 R' Rw' L2 D2 L D' Rw B D' R U Rw L2 U' R' U D' Uw2 Fw' R Fw D Rw U2 F2 Fw Uw F B2 Fw2 Rw' U' B2 Fw U'
2. 51.796 F' L Fw2 B R2 D R2 B U D R Uw' F Uw' D Fw B2 R' U L2 Rw' B' F2 R Rw Fw2 F2 U F' Rw2 B Rw B2 D Rw2 U' Fw L2 Rw' U2
3. 42.941 U' F2 Rw D2 R' Uw F' B' R U2 L2 D2 L' B' D2 L' Uw' F2 B' Rw' R' Fw B' Uw' F' B' L2 U F2 Fw2 R B D2 L2 B Rw L' U' L D
4. 45.410 L' R2 Fw' U L' F R D R' D Fw L' Fw' R L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' L2 B' Fw' F Rw F' B' D R' D2 R Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw' U2 F B L Fw2 D Fw2
5. 50.846 U L2 R Uw2 Rw2 Uw L Fw2 R D Uw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B2 R' F2 Rw' F' L' D Uw' U B Uw F2 B2 L' Fw R' U' D2 L' F L R' Uw' Rw' R Uw
6. 48.812 Rw' L2 R2 B' Uw B Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw B Fw F Rw' U' Fw Uw D2 B L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw L2 Rw' R2 Uw' Rw' R D' F R' F' D' Rw U' Fw2 F2 U2
7. (41.733) U B' R' U2 D Rw' B2 Uw2 F2 Fw B' D F D' L' R' Rw' Fw' F2 Rw' F Fw B Uw' B2 F Fw2 U2 F Rw Uw F L2 R2 U Fw U Fw2 Uw2 F
8. 43.381 D2 Uw2 U2 R' F Rw' Uw' U D F2 U2 L2 F' L' D2 R2 Uw2 R2 Fw F Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw' L' R Uw U2 D L Fw R2 Rw D2 B2 L2
9. 43.272 B' F Rw2 L' B2 U R Fw2 Uw' D L2 D2 Fw2 R' U D2 Fw Rw2 D2 B L' R2 U2 L Rw' U2 F2 Uw' Rw D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw F' Uw2 D' B2 R L2 Fw2
10. 51.170 Fw2 Uw2 F Uw2 D B R' D U R2 Uw' Rw' U2 R2 D2 R2 L' U' B L2 D2 B' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 Uw D2 B' F Rw' B2 Uw Rw' F L F' R Fw2
11. (57.270) L2 U2 Rw R' B' L B U2 R2 D2 B D2 Fw' B2 R' Uw' B U Uw2 F' Fw' L' B2 U' Fw Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw' L F B U Uw2 Fw2 B F2 Uw L2 R'
12. 45.408 Fw2 Rw' U' B2 L2 D' F' Fw Uw Rw U2 R Fw U' R' L' F' Fw' D2 F' B' Fw' Uw' F D' Rw2 B' L' Uw' L F2 D' R D2 Uw L 
U' L2 U' F

solves 5-9 is a 45.155 PB ao5


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 5, 2016)

16.08 OH ao100
Whew


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 5, 2016)

36.70 4x4 single with an 8 second last layer featuring OLL parity and an Na perm


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 5, 2016)

7.185 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F' D L' B2 L2 B' L' U R' B2

z2 y 
D R' D R2' F
U2 R U' y' R U R'
y' R' U R U' y' L' U L
U' R U R' U y' R U' R'
U L' U L U' y R U' R'
U F (Double sexy) F' U


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 5, 2016)

3.337, 5.855, 5.790, 4.964, 4.885, 4.880, (2.936), 4.768, 4.161, (7.287), 4.704, 4.720=4.80 2gen avg of 12.
Two last layer skips helps and it was mostly 2GLL not COLL+EPLL. but my god people 2GLL is fantastic. seriously more people need to learn 2GLL.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 5, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> My OH fluctuates a ton. I've gotten a low 15 ao50 before...
> 
> You have to beat me in MBLD and 6x6 too, though I suppose that's not hard for you...?


mbld shouldn't be too hard, but I'll have to practise 6x6  I am at 2:35 atm

in other news: 2nd best 3x3 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-5
avg of 12: 8.202

Time List:
1. 8.347 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L U' F2 R B2 L2 D' B R' D 
2. 8.254 R' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U' B L D' L B2 F' L' R' F' 
3. 7.890 L B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U L2 B2 L' D2 F D U B R B' R2 
4. 8.268 L' B2 U2 L' U' R L' D F' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 B 
5. (9.256) F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D B' U' L D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' L2 
6. 7.723 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U B' U R2 B2 D' B R' U' F' U2 
7. 8.417 F' R B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 L D2 L2 U' L2 F L2 F D2 F2 
8. 7.736 R L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 D' F R' D' F' U' R F2 D' F' 
9. 8.447 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F' L D' F R' D' U B' D2 B L' 
10. 9.115 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L U' L2 B' D2 L B' R' U2 B 
11. (7.427) F2 R B2 R' D2 L D2 L U2 F2 L2 D B' R2 F R' U' L R2 B' L' 
12. 7.826 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' U F2 R' B F D' B' D B2


----------



## kake123 (Jun 5, 2016)

2gen OH 12.49 avg5 and 13.14 avg12 using 2gen L U scramble from cstimer


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 5, 2016)

OH
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-5
solves/total: 94/94

single
best: 15.233
worst: 27.161

mean of 3
current: 22.342 (σ = 3.42)
best: 17.432 (σ = 2.75)

avg of 5
current: 20.492 (σ = 0.90)
best: 17.795 (σ = 1.82)

avg of 12
current: 20.592 (σ = 1.30)
best: 18.199 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 50
current: 20.664 (σ = 1.53)
best: 19.797 (σ = 1.80)

Average: 20.437 (σ = 1.76)
Mean: 20.464


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 3.337, 5.855, 5.790, 4.964, 4.885, 4.880, (2.936), 4.768, 4.161, (7.287), 4.704, 4.720=4.80 2gen avg of 12.
> Two last layer skips helps and it was mostly 2GLL not COLL+EPLL. but my god people 2GLL is fantastic. seriously more people need to learn 2GLL.


4.57, (3.24), 4.25, 5.18, 5.50, 4.52, 5.10, 5.87, 3.27, 5.03, (5.98), 4.33 = 4.76 

Reconstruction of the 3.24:

U R U2 R U R U' R' U R' U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 
U' R U2 R' U R2 // square
U' R' U R U R' // F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' // 2GLL
26 moves, 8.02 TPS.


----------



## Berd (Jun 5, 2016)

7.46, 8.26, 9.81, (10.00), 6.68, 5.74, 6.48, (4.51), 9.11, 7.57, 6.76, 9.28 = 7.72 

How do you all do it so fast?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 5, 2016)

Crazy OH session:

13.95 tied PB ao5 on cam
14.96 ao12 2nd best
15.47 ao50 PB
15.70 ao100 PB


----------



## Cale S (Jun 5, 2016)

2x2

3.67 avg50
3.44 avg25
2.55 avg5


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jun 6, 2016)

6.69 PB single! 

Reconstruction: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_L2..._F_R-_F-_r_U_R_U-_r-_//_COLL
U2_//_EPLL_Skip


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 6, 2016)

4x4 PB: 38.435 F2 Rw' R' Fw' U' Fw' R D2 U L U2 B R Fw2 D Fw' B' U' L2 Fw L2 D B' U' Rw2 F Rw2 Uw Fw D2 L2 Fw' R U Rw D B' Uw D2 U2

10.352 3x3 ao12 and 9.457 ao5

1. 11.405 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B U B' F' D R2 D2 L' F2 L'
2. 10.144 B' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' U F2 L2 R' U F D U
3. 8.778 B' D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' D' L D B2 L D' F
4. 10.862 U F2 L D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 D R' F' R B R D2 R
5. 12.068 U2 L F2 R F2 U2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 D L' B F2 U' L D' R2 D
6. 9.097 L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R D' R' D F R2 U B U' R
7. (7.694) D' L2 B' U D R2 U' F R' D2 F B2 R2 L2 B' U2 F R2 B R2
8. 9.835 L2 F R2 U2 B F U2 F L2 F2 L' B' R' F' R2 U' L2 U2 L' U
9. 9.439 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F U2 B2 L' U' F' R' F' L
10. (15.510) U D' L U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2
11. 11.314 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' U' R2 F2 L D' F' L' R' D
12. 10.578 L R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B' U F' U' L' B' U' F L2 F

I keep coming so close to breaking my 3x3 PB's then failing at the crucial moment! 

EDIT

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-6
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.281
worst: 15.921

mean of 3
current: 11.380 (σ = 1.63)
best: 9.274 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 5
current: 12.231 (σ = 0.37)
best: 9.421 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 12
current: 11.789 (σ = 1.07)
best: 10.405 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 50
current: 11.416 (σ = 1.10)
best: 10.948 (σ = 1.17) *PB*

avg of 100
current: 11.284 (σ = 1.21)
best: 11.284 (σ = 1.21) *PB*

Average: 11.284 (σ = 1.21)
Mean: 11.350



Spoiler: Times



1. 12.011 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R D' U' B' R2 F L R' U B
2. 11.257 B D2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R' D L2 R2 F2 R' B' D F2 R'
3. 13.165 D2 R F2 U' F' R' B2 D R U2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D'
4. 11.303 U L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 B' R F L B F2 R' B' R'
5. 14.515 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D B2 L' B F R B' D R2 D2 U2 F'
6. 11.907 R' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U2 B' L2 R' F2 D' B2 L D R
7. 8.969 U' B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U' F L' B' U' F' D' L' R D' L'
8. 10.602 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L R' F' R B R2 B L2 D2 U'
9. 8.529 R B2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' B' F2 D B' U' B L D
10. 9.341 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 U L B F U' B F L U B'
11. 9.952 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B' L B R B2 F' U' F2 L R
12. 13.581 U B2 R B U F D' L' B R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R2
13. 10.445 L2 R2 D2 B F U2 B' D2 U2 B U L' D U' F' L' F2 R F2 D'
14. 11.809 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 B U' L' B2 R' D R2 B' D
15. 11.178 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 F' R2 D R F' U2 B' D L U R' D
16. 10.336 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 F R F' D' B2 L' B L R'
17. 10.434 R U R2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F R2 U L U F R' B' R
18. 10.988 U D' B2 R B L B' F2 U' F2 B2 U B2 U D2 F2 D'
19. 9.733 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L B' D F2 L U2 R B2 U2
20. 11.815 R F2 D R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U F2 U2 B L F2 D B U R D2 B'
21. 9.964 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U R2 D B2 U' F' D2 F2 R U B' U' B L
22. 14.969 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U B' U2 B' U' F' L B2 U' L' D2
23. 9.845 D' L' F B2 D' F2 D F' L B2 U2 L2 U2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L'
24. 11.808 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F L2 U2 B' U2 F2 R' D L' D' B' D L2 U B'
25. 10.583 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B F' L D' B L2 B2 D' L' B' U2 F2
26. 10.211 R2 F' U' D' L' B' R2 D B2 L' U2 R' L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B
27. 11.177 U' L2 D F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B U2 L R U2 B L D'
28. 9.925 D2 L2 F2 L B2 L F2 L' R2 F2 R U' L2 U' B R' D B2 R2 B'
29. 10.799 B D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U R D2 B R D F2 R F2 L2
30. 10.454 R' B2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B R2 U' B2 F2 U R B' F' L
31. 14.195 U R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' D2 F' R' F2 R2 U' B' R' U2
32. 11.394 R B' D2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B R D' F U2 F2 D' L2
33. 10.380 U B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 D L' B' F' R2 D L2 B2 R F' U2
34. 9.540 F D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 B D' L B2 L U' B' F2 D2 L
35. 8.952 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 F R U B2 D U F2 R2
36. 10.885 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 L' B2 F' L2 D' R' U' B' U2 L'
37. 10.533 R' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 B D2 B R' U' B' R' D L U2 B U
38. 14.816 D' F2 U R2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R D L R F' R2 U B2 L R'
39. 13.370 L' B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 L' R' U F2 R2 B' L B F
40. 11.534 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' L' D L2 U R D2 R
41. 12.012 U2 L2 D R F' D R2 L' U' F2 D B2 U R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 L
42. 13.244 D2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L B U B2 D F2 L R D
43. 9.523 D' B U D' F2 L' U2 B' L F2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2
44. 11.624 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B U' L2 D' U2 L F R' D B' F2
45. 11.184 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D R' B D' U' R2 B' U' F R D'
46. 10.952 R2 D U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L B U F' D2 F' R F U L'
47. 10.693 D' F2 D F2 L F' R' U D' F B2 D2 F' B2 U2 F R2 L2 B' D2 L
48. 8.281 B U2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 F L' U' L2 F' U L2 D R2 D'
49. 15.102 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' R F' U' B D' R2 U L' B' L
50. 10.457 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R F' R2 B2 L' R F L U
51. 11.322 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U B' L' R2 B U' F U2 L2 F' D'
52. 9.806 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' L F U2 L U2 R D' L2 B' D'
53. 12.496 L' R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' D B2 F2 R B2 F R2 B' D2
54. 10.206 B R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U' B L D' B2 F' D L2 U2 F2
55. 12.380 D' R' L' B L F' D B U' L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R L U2 B2 D2
56. 10.052 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L U' R B' L' R D' U' R F'
57. 9.542 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 B R B2 L' B' R D2 F2
58. 10.416 U' R2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F' R' D L F2 R B' U R F'
59. 10.209 B2 D R U2 R' D' R' F' R U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U' D2 F2
60. 11.274 B' U2 R F2 R U2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' R2 B L2 D' U L F D2
61. 10.459 R2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B F U R' F' L' F' R' U2 L2
62. 10.697 F L' U2 F' U F2 L U2 R F' R2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 L2 F R2
63. 10.264 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 F U2 L' U2 B2 L' U' F' R D' U2
64. 12.323 L U2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R' B' D' U' L' U B L2 B' U2 R
65. 15.921 B' D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L D2 B' F R' F2 U L2 B'
66. 12.188 R F' D B' U2 L U L2 B U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D
67. 9.310 F' U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B D' L B' F D' L R2 D2
68. 12.084 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' R2 L F D F' D2 F2 U R2 D
69. 12.619 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 B U2 F2 R D2 U' L D' F2 U F U2 R'
70. 9.583 D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B F R U F L2 F' L' D F'
71. 11.498 R' F' R B2 R' U L2 F2 L' B' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 D'
72. 12.209 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D B' U' L B' F' L2 B' D' B2 U
73. 11.650 B D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R U' F' D' R2 F2 U F2 U
74. 14.056 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 L U' R2 F2 L U2 B F2 D B2
75. 10.877 U2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 R' D U L D F2 L' B U F
76. 10.690 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R' B D B U L2 B D2 F2 L2
77. 10.744 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' D U R2 B' U F' L' D'
78. 12.337 B L' D L U R F' B D2 R D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U L2 U2
79. 11.645 F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D L' U2 R B2 F D' L' R B F'
80. 12.860 D2 B R2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' F' L2 D2 R' B2 F D U L'
81. 9.837 D2 F2 B R' U D2 B' D' U2 B2 D2 B' D2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R
82. 13.998 L' F' D' B' L2 D F' D' F2 R F2 U2 L D2 F2 R B2 R' F2 U
83. 12.966 U' D' B' R2 B' R' F L F D L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D
84. 9.956 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U2 B L' R2 F D' B L' F' U' F
85. 10.425 F' D R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R' U' B L' R F' U' F2 L
86. 13.126 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L B' U2 L2 D R' B2 F2 D2 L
87. 10.641 D' F B' R2 L B2 D' B' R2 D F2 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 D2 L2 F'
88. 11.197 F' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L' B D' U F' L2 D' R' F2 L2
89. 10.561 F' B2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L F2 L2 D B' L F2 U2 R'
90. 11.048 D2 L U' R D B' D' L B2 R' F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D F2 B2 U
91. 11.079 L' D' B L' U2 D F' R U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 R
92. 13.355 L' U' D B L' F2 L' F D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L'
93. 13.079 F' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 B' U' B' R' U' L R B R D' B2
94. 11.909 B2 D2 R B2 R U2 B2 R U2 L2 B D2 U F U2 F2 D2 U' B2
95. 10.160 U' D' F R' D' B' R' U' B' L' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' U2
96. 12.102 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D U R2 F2 D2 L' U F L2 U2 B' U' B2 U B'
97. 13.380 F2 B' R' B R2 D R' L2 F' L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 B2 R
98. 11.941 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B U' R D' F2 D2 L' B
99. 12.651 R B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F' L' D2 R B U2 F U' L'
100. 9.547 U L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' U' R2 D' B L' F' R' U'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 6, 2016)

32.898 F' R Uw2 R' L D' Uw' Rw2 R' U' R B F' L' B D2 R' U Uw' R U D2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 F2 L U F' R2 Rw2 U R B F' R2 L' F D'

1 move F2C


----------



## mafergut (Jun 6, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 32.898 F' R Uw2 R' L D' Uw' Rw2 R' U' R B F' L' B D2 R' U Uw' R U D2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 F2 L U F' R2 Rw2 U R B F' R2 L' F D'
> 
> 1 move F2C


What?!? Dream come true!


----------



## mikefield (Jun 6, 2016)

Knut said:


> 14.99 avg. of 100. (HYPE!)
> EDIT: I actually broke all my PB's except single in that session. 1/5/12/50/100 10.24 12.31 13.41 14.72 14.99
> I also now have 11 sub-11 solves, but still no sub-10.



Keep trying! I'm still working towards a sub 30 single. Best today was 36.2, average around 45. Stoked.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 6, 2016)

Berd said:


> 7.46, 8.26, 9.81, (10.00), 6.68, 5.74, 6.48, (4.51), 9.11, 7.57, 6.76, 9.28 = 7.72
> 
> How do you all do it so fast?



presumably 2GLL, making good squares rather than doing edge-pair-pair, dank tps (my 2gen is awful so i struggled breaking ~6.5 average when i was practising haha)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 6, 2016)

Broke every OH PB in one session. Really want to destroy my official OH results 

number of times: 197/200
best time: 7.863
worst time: 25.471

current mo3: 13.601 (σ = 0.47)
best mo3: 11.065 (σ = 2.24)

current avg5: 13.368 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 11.006 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 13.732 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 12.336 (σ = 1.63)

current avg50: 13.399 (σ = 1.40)
best avg50: 13.133 (σ = 1.61)

current avg100: 13.465 (σ = 1.58)
best avg100: 13.428 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 13.729 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 13.728


----------



## imvelox (Jun 6, 2016)

Average of 5: 7.96
1. (7.75) D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 B' L' R2 U2 F' R2 F R' D 
2. 7.77 L U2 R2 U2 L B2 R' B2 R F2 R2 F' R D2 B2 R F' D2 R2 
3. 7.90 B2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 R' D R U L' F' R2 U L' 
4. 8.20 U B' R D' F B2 D2 L2 B' R' D2 R' L D2 B2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 
5. (9.08) D U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D' F' R' U F D B U' B2


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 6, 2016)

Literally the first time I touched a cube today:
4.117 B2 D2 B U2 B D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R U2 L' F' L2 F' U' L B R
R' B' R D2 
R' U' R
y' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R'
y R U' R'
U' f R U R' U' f' U2

terrible lockup and terrible TPS. But pb so whatever.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 6, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> Literally the first time I touched a cube today:
> 4.117 B2 D2 B U2 B D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R U2 L' F' L2 F' U' L B R
> R' B' R D2
> R' U' R
> ...



lol what

if you inserted the last pair with F R U' R' F' it would be a 21 move solution


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2016)

Wtf OH
13.91 PB ao5
14.39 PB ao12
15.33 ao50


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 6, 2016)

Cale S said:


> lol what
> 
> if you inserted the last pair with F R U' R' F' it would be a 21 move solution



Just shows how fragile 3x3 single WR is. Even with a TPS of 6 a 21 move solution can be executed in 3.5


----------



## Cale S (Jun 6, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Just shows how fragile 3x3 single WR is. Even with a TPS of 6 a 21 move solution can be executed in 3.5


21 move solutions basically never happen though

they're already uncommon in FMC, and FMC makes it 100 times easier than 3x3 speedsolves


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 6, 2016)

Cale S said:


> *21 move solutions basically never happen though*
> 
> they're already uncommon in FMC, and FMC makes it 100 times easier than 3x3 speedsolves


Roux gives occasional sub-30 movers.


----------



## Knut (Jun 6, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Roux gives occasional sub-30 movers.


Yah, I've even got a few, and I'm only sub-15. (but never a 21. That's just insane. O_O)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 6, 2016)

Knut said:


> Yah, I've even got a few, and I'm only sub-15. (but never a 21. That's just insane. O_O)


I think my PB was 25 moves


----------



## Cale S (Jun 7, 2016)

3rd solve on BoChuang: 1:18.90 with fail 3x3 stage

edit: 1:32.43 avg12, pb by 4 seconds
1:34.02, (1:20.32),(1:47.01),1:35.47, 1:32.65, 1:31.35, 1:32.86,1:25.17, 1:29.98, 1:39.36, 1:32.49,1:30.96


----------



## TDM (Jun 7, 2016)

Not a good time (only just woken up) but I liked my solution to this:

7. 11.14 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 U' F' R D2 B' L U F2 U2 B2 U'

y' x' L2 U x' U' R' D' // 1x2x3 (5/5)
R r U r' // Cross piece (4/9)
y R' F R // 2x2x3 (3/12)
U2 y' R' F2 R // XXX-Cross (4/16)
U' y' R U2 R' U2 y' R' U R // OLS (8/24)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/38)



PenguinsDontFly said:


> I think my PB was 25 moves


Mine was 42. I wish I could get a 25 move solve! At the TPS my PB was that would be sub-4.

Edit: more cool blockbuilding

9. 9.65 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 D B F2 D' R2 B' L2 B2

y' R D' R2 D U2 r2 // 1x2x3+Cross edge (6/6)
R U' r' U2 r // 2x2x3 (5/11)
U R' U' R2 U R U' R // *F2L (8/19)*
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8/27)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL (16/43)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 7, 2016)

Idk whether I'm sub 20 for OH yet but this was certainly a good session. Around 100 solves were from two days ago but all the PBs were set today.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-7
solves/total: 301/301

single
best: 14.113
worst: 27.433

mean of 3
current: 18.724 (σ = 1.13)
best: 16.688 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 5
current: 19.079 (σ = 0.32)
best: 16.952 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 19.304 (σ = 1.77)
best: 17.824 (σ = 1.45)

avg of 50
current: 19.154 (σ = 1.63)
best: 19.145 (σ = 1.63)

avg of 100
current: 19.535 (σ = 1.87)
best: 19.508 (σ = 1.92)

Average: 20.236 (σ = 1.84)
Mean: 20.280


----------



## kake123 (Jun 7, 2016)

Got a little used to Yau5 (more sub-2:30 times), but I still think Reduction is superior imao (for redux I avg sub-2:10 to sub-2) (unless someone can convince me otherwise )

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-7
avg of 5: 2:27.47

Time List:
1. 2:26.32 Uw2 U2 Dw' Rw Uw2 B Dw' Lw D2 Dw2 B D R2 F Lw Dw Lw2 Rw' B' Dw2 Bw2 R' L2 U L2 Bw2 R' F2 Fw L2 Lw Dw Bw2 U2 B2 Rw B' R D2 U2 F2 Dw2 L Rw2 Dw2 Fw F2 Uw2 U2 D B' Fw2 U2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw U F Uw' 
2. (2:18.60) F' B' U2 D Fw Bw' F2 Lw2 Uw' D Fw' U D B Fw2 U' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' D Lw2 F2 R2 U2 Uw B Lw' Uw2 Dw R2 Bw2 Rw Uw' Lw' Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 F Fw2 Lw' Fw B' Dw2 Rw2 Lw' D2 Rw L2 F U2 D' Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Bw' 
3. 2:23.94 U L Rw' B' Uw Bw D2 U' F2 D F Fw B R2 D U R' D Rw L' Bw' Dw F' R' Rw2 Bw' Dw' F' U Lw' Uw D' Bw' Rw' U2 R' Dw2 D Lw2 D U' Fw2 B2 R' U B' Rw' L2 Uw' L D Uw2 Lw L2 B2 R D2 R2 L2 Rw 
4. (2:50.63) R2 Lw L' Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw2 F' B R' Fw2 Rw' Fw B Dw' B2 F Lw' B2 U2 D B Fw2 F D B U2 Dw' L U' Bw R2 F R F Uw2 Dw2 Lw' R Fw2 F2 R Dw' D' Lw' Uw2 Lw' F Dw2 F2 Uw Lw' F D2 B2 Uw' Bw2 U L Uw 
5. 2:32.13 Bw U' F' Bw Uw' Rw Dw Uw' R2 Lw2 F Dw' Rw' Dw' Lw Uw2 U' D2 Lw' F' Uw2 U D2 B2 R2 Fw2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 D Rw' Fw2 F' Uw F Uw2 B2 Fw2 F Rw R2 Bw Fw2 Rw Lw Bw2 Dw Fw' U2 B L B' L' Rw2 F' Dw' U2 Lw' Dw' Lw2


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 7, 2016)

2x2 avg 5 1.34
Avg 12 1.54


----------



## Torch (Jun 7, 2016)

Feet PB ao5 and ao12:
55.23, 1:09.96, 1:06.73, 1:04.60, 1:12.53, (1:33.59), *56.60, 1:07.08, 1:02.23, 53.80, (49.08)*, 1:05.88 = 1:03.46 ao12, *bolded *is 57.54 ao5


----------



## Cale S (Jun 7, 2016)

1:16.95 5x5 pb single
I like the Bochuang, I have a feeling it will be nice for 5BLD

I've been learning and relearning skewb algs, finished with all 4+ sledge cases except pure pi+Uperm and L5C (for the sledge to Z perm cases I won't learn algs but I finished the cat3 pi + swirl perms)


----------



## Torch (Jun 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> Feet PB ao5 and ao12:
> 55.23, 1:09.96, 1:06.73, 1:04.60, 1:12.53, (1:33.59), *56.60, 1:07.08, 1:02.23, 53.80, (49.08)*, 1:05.88 = 1:03.46 ao12, *bolded *is 57.54 ao5



Rolled this average into sub-1 feet ao12!

56.60, 1:07.08, 1:02.23, 53.80, (49.08), 1:05.88, 1:00.52, (1:14.35), 52.23, 56.50, 59.57, 59.72 = 59.41


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

6.680, (4.920), 7.675, 8.220, 6.673, 7.236, 5.785, 6.950, (9.257), 6.252, 6.904, 5.669= 6.804 2 gen OH avg of 12. Lots of my favourite U perms


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 8, 2016)

33.01 4x4 single (second best)


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

1.672, 4.566, 2.816, 3.920, 3.089, 2.475, 1.009, 2.832, 3.688, 0.776, 4.041, 2.513, 8.877, 3.320, 2.312, 2.960, 3.767, 3.113, 2.881, 2.792, 7.926, 7.206, 5.739, 1.984, 5.506, 1.824, 2.809, 3.439, 5.097, 3.089, 3.088, 4.755, 2.280, 4.198, 3.392, 4.014, 3.010, 3.762, 3.488, 1.761, 3.919, 2.856, 4.698, 2.992, 1.737, 4.326, 2.001, 2.817, 2.610, 2.568, 6.436, 2.880, 9.554, 2.145, 2.881, 3.087, 2.737, 6.998, 2.935, 3.049, 4.269, 2.353, 5.758, 4.302, 2.729, 4.056, 2.928, 3.560, 2.393, 1.944, 1.961, 2.873, 4.865, 11.128, 2.088, 4.527, 3.231, 3.168, 2.306, 3.720, 3.290, 1.400, 3.720, 2.576, 3.688, 3.328, 2.634, 2.160, 4.378, 2.281, 3.619, 3.161, 3.360, 1.609, 3.129, 3.137, 3.681, 7.233, 8.245, 2.313=3.39 ZBLL training avg of 100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 8, 2016)

3x3 PB ao100

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-8
solves/total: 112/112

single
best: 5.34
worst: 11.52

mean of 3
current: 9.09 (σ = 1.25)
best: 7.48 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 5
current: 8.59 (σ = 1.07)
best: 7.88 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: 8.77 (σ = 1.10)
best: 8.59 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 50
current: 8.88 (σ = 0.89)
best: 8.83 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 100
current: 8.89 (σ = 0.85)
best: 8.86 (σ = 0.87)

Average: 8.93 (σ = 0.84)
Mean: 8.92

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 9.10 B2 L' F' R' B D L U2 F' U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U F2 
2. 9.46 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 B F' R U' R F U B2 L D U2 B' 
3. 8.52 L U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' D' R D2 B L U' L2 B' R2 
4. 8.94 B R' B2 U R2 B U F D B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' D2 B2 R2 L2 F 
5. 9.53 R' D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 B' D' B2 F L B L F2 
6. 10.15 B' U' B2 L B' R2 U2 B' R D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 B 
7. 8.15 U2 B U R D F' D' L U B2 U2 L D2 L' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L 
8. 10.27 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 B L2 U L R' D' B' L2 U2 F 
9. 9.13 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' B2 L B' F2 U' B R2 F D2 
10. 9.08 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L U2 R' U2 F' L' R' F2 U2 
11. 10.88 F L2 U B2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 D F' U2 F U' R D2 
12. 5.34 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R' B U2 L D' F' L' F' D2 R2 
13. 9.52 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' F' D2 R U' F2 U B' F2 L 
14. 8.82 B' U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L F D2 F' L' B' L R' 
15. 7.03 B' L2 F U2 L2 F L2 B R2 U2 B D' L B' F L D L' F2 L2 D 
16. 10.75 R2 B' L2 B' D2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 D' L F D R' D L' F2 L B' 
17. 6.84 U B' L' B' R U D2 L2 B' L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U D L 
18. 8.46 B U2 B R2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' U2 L B F' D B D' R' F U2 L' 
19. 10.86 F' B2 L B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 U R' B L2 D2 R' B' L2 
20. 9.20 L' U D2 L' F D R' F' D F2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 
21. 8.81 L B R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 F U2 R' B U B D2 R U B L2 
22. 8.62 L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D B U2 R' B L D B' D2 U F L 
23. 8.60 U2 L2 F2 L R2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 B U B' R U L D' B F2 
24. 9.91 F2 U F2 U' B2 D' R2 D B2 R' B' F' L2 U' L' F2 U' L2 B' 
25. 8.38 U' R2 L' U2 R2 U' R2 B D' L' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 
26. 7.56 R' F2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 R2 D' R' B D U2 B D' L 
27. 7.41 F B U R F' D' B R' D L' F B' L2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 
28. 9.79 D2 L2 U2 F R2 F D2 F R2 B' D2 L B2 F' D2 U2 L2 R U F U' 
29. 9.53 F2 U2 L2 U F' U2 R2 D R U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 L2 D2 
30. 8.93 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R' B U2 L2 U B L D' B' 
31. 8.42 U' R2 B' R2 B' L2 B F' U2 F' R D L2 U2 L D2 L' B' 
32. 9.78 R L2 B' R2 F2 D' L' B' R U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R 
33. 8.07 D B L2 B' U D L U L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 U2 D2 F' 
34. 9.74 F B2 U B' L' U R' B' D F' D2 L U2 R F2 U2 B2 L U2 L D2 
35. 8.72 D B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U' B' L F' R U2 B' U L' 
36. 10.09 L2 U R2 D U2 B2 U L2 R2 U' L' U L' F R' U2 B2 D2 B' D R 
37. 6.86 B R2 D' U' F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B' F U' B F R' U2 B' L2 
38. 9.04 R F2 U L2 D U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L F' D' L' F' R' B' F L' U 
39. 9.48 U2 L' F2 R D2 L D2 U2 B2 R U2 F D L2 U R2 F' L U' B U' 
40. 7.56 D' R F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' U2 B L2 U' F2 U' L U B2 
41. 10.26 R B2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' F' R D' L2 U2 L' B D U' 
42. 8.83 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' F' D L' R B' D F L2 
43. 9.18 B U' B2 U2 D' F' D R' L U D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 
44. 8.92 B D R' F U F2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 B2 R2 
45. 9.07 U' B2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 F' R' B2 U' L2 B' F2 D F2 
46. 8.50 B2 U' B' L D2 F' R' U' R2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 B R2 B' U2 L' 
47. 8.49 F2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 R2 D F U2 F' D' F' D' L' B2 U 
48. 7.74 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' F D L U F2 U2 B U F L2 
49. 7.09 R U2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L D2 F' R' U2 B' L' D' L2 
50. 9.10 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D L B' R' B2 L2 U F' D' F' R' 
51. 9.00 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D R U' R B' R' U2 L' R' B2 R 
52. 10.71 F' B L2 U' R' F' D F' R F2 D2 B' R2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
53. 9.60 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B L' U R2 D2 U B' R' U B2 
54. 9.24 F' L2 B R2 U2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 D' L' F U2 B' U' R' D' F2 U2 
55. 8.12 L2 D2 B U' D' R' L2 B D L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B' 
56. 8.32 L' D' L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' F2 D' B' U' R2 D2 L2 U2 
57. 9.03 B' D2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R2 B D2 U' F R' F' L B U' L2 R 
58. 9.23 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 L' D' F2 R B' R' U B' R' 
59. 8.94 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D F2 L2 B' D2 U R2 D2 L R2 D R D' 
60. 8.48 D F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D R B U2 F' R2 D B 
61. 9.83 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 B L' B' D' B D2 U' B' L2 R' 
62. 10.07 R2 F2 U2 F R2 U' F' L B U2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 
63. 9.73 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 L U L' B' D U L' D' F' D' R 
64. 7.92 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' R2 F R D2 F R' D' B' R F D2 
65. 8.79 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 F L B R2 D' U2 B' 
66. 10.07 B' D R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D R2 D R B' U R2 U' L F U' 
67. 8.25 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L B U B2 U' L2 R2 B 
68. 8.90 F U2 R' F U D2 B D' B L' F' R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 
69. 10.00 F' L2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 D' R2 U R B U' R' 
70. 8.23 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F R2 D F' L D2 R U L2 R2 U 
71. 8.52 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F D' F2 L' R' F D' U2 
72. 7.86  L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D B R' U' B L F R' D' R2 B 
73. 7.56 U F2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 B D2 B U' B' U' R U2 
74. 10.54 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D B' R' F D U2 R F' D B' 
75. 8.55 L2 U' F B' D R2 D' L' R2 D2 F U2 F L2 D2 B L2 B U2 L' 
76. 7.53 B2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' R B' R' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 
77. 11.49 U' B2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 R D F2 L' D2 U R' B D 
78. 10.17 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F' U' L' B' F D2 U R U2 R 
79. 7.26 R2 F U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 B' F' D2 U R' B U L B L' R D2 U' 
80. 8.75 R2 F2 U2 R D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F' D2 L2 D' B R' D2 R2 F2 
81. 8.64 R' L2 B2 D2 B L2 F' D2 B L2 F2 U' F' R' D2 L' D' B' D' 
82. 8.01 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D R F' D2 B R' D' B2 F 
83. 8.24 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 U' L2 R F2 L2 R U F R' U 
84. 9.58 F' D2 L F' D R' U2 R' F U2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 
85. 9.44 F2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D' F R' D' F' U2 F L2 
86. 9.02 U' F2 R' U' F U F' R2 B L F2 D2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 
87. 10.36 D2 L U2 R B2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 U' B' D' U2 F D R U2 B' 
88. 10.40 B U B D R2 D2 L' B' F2 R' U2 R' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R B' 
89. 6.76 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L F2 D' R2 D' B' U2 B R2 U 
90. 7.94 R B2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' R U L F L' U L B' 
91. 7.72 R' F L2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 R' D F2 R U' R F2 D' F' 
92. 8.67 D2 L D R L' F' R' D' R' D F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L 
93. 10.20 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' F L D' F' U' R' B2 F2 
94. 8.84 R D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F U B' L2 F' D' B' L' B' D' 
95. 9.76 L F R2 F2 U D F R2 B' L' U2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L D2 F 
96. 8.66 L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 L D' B2 R F L' F' R2 D' L 
97. 9.08 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 L D R2 D B F2 D' B' F' 
98. 9.07 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 B' L' U2 R B' D' L D R B' L2 U2 
99. 8.90 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 B R2 B R2 L' F' D' R2 F' L2 F D 
100. 9.83 D U2 L2 D B2 D F2 L2 R2 U F' U' B2 D' U2 R' B R2 U B' 
101. 8.35 R U2 B R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B' U R2 B' L2 F2 U' L' R' D 
102. 8.36 F2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F' U' F R2 D' B' L F2 U 
103. 11.52 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R B D2 F L' R2 D F L F' 
104. 9.11 B2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B L B D2 U' R' B L D2 F R' 
105. 10.88 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 U2 F2 U B L' B F2 U2 F2 R F' R' 
106. 7.68 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 R' B' R U2 F' U' F' U' L' D' 
107. 6.70 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 R' U' B D L2 R2 F2 R F' R 
108. 8.24 U F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' D L2 B2 R B L D F2 L2 
109. 7.74 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 L F' L' U F2 U2 B' U' L D' 
110. 9.79 F2 R2 D2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L U2 R' D' L2 B' R' F2 
111. 7.65 R2 B2 R B2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' D F R' U2 L' F2 
112. 9.83 F U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 D L' F' U L2 D R' B' U R'


----------



## mjm (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks like finally a sub-2 average of 5 with literally all lolscrambles (I don't know CLL and that's the one EG-1 case I know), doesn't hurt I got this on my birthday:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-8
avg of 5: 1.97

Time List:
1. 1.70 U2 F U2 R' F' R U2 F' U2


Spoiler



x // inspection
R U2' R' U2' R' F R F' U // CLL


2. (2.70) U F U' F R F2 R2 U2 R'


Spoiler



x' z' // inspection
U R2 U R' U' R // layer
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U // CLL


3. 1.61 U R2 U2 F R' U' R U2 R' U2


Spoiler



okay I must've misscrambled or something dumb


4. (1.57) F U2 R U F2 U F2 R' U


Spoiler



z' y // inspection
R2 U' R' U R' L' U' L R U R' // face & cancellation into the easiest EG-1 case


5. 2.58 R U' R2 F U' R2 F' R U'


Spoiler



z' y' // inspection
U' R2 U R' U' R // layer and sort of cancelling into CLL
R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' // CLL


----------



## Cale S (Jun 8, 2016)

3.61 skewb avg100, haven't actually practiced solves in forever


Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.61
1. 4.22 U' R' L U B R' U L U
2. 3.28 B' L' B' L R B' U' L' R
3. 4.23 L' U L R L' U R' B'
4. 2.96 L U R' L' R' U' L' U' R'
5. 3.96 U R L U L R' U B' U
6. 3.16 U' L' R' L' B R B' L'
7. 3.85 R' U B L B L U L'
8. 3.00 L R L' U R' B L R'
9. 3.32 L U R' B' L' U B L'
10. 2.70 R U' B R' L U B L' U
11. 2.76 R' L R' B U' R U B'
12. 3.37 L B R' B R' B' L' U B
13. 4.63 B R B' R U' B' L B'
14. 3.69 L U' R' B' U R' U R
15. (1.93) B L U' B L' R' L B' R'
16. 3.26 L' B' L' U' B' U L' B
17. 4.09 U B L' U' L B' R L' R L'
18. 3.37 R B' R U B U R U'
19. 3.42 B' U R' U L R' B' U'
20. 3.35 L B' L' R' U' R B R'
21. 3.68 B' U' B R' L' R B' R'
22. 4.55 R L' B' R' U' B L' B'
23. (6.91) R L R' L U' B' R L' U'
24. 2.77 L' R U B' L B' U B' L'
25. 3.69 L' U B' U' L' U' L' B' R
26. 2.99 B L B U B' R' L' B
27. (2.08) L' R B L' B U' R' B
28. (5.42) U' B' U' R' L B L' R' L
29. 3.24 B' L R' B U' B' U L' U
30. 4.05 U B' L' U R U' R B
31. (4.82) R B' L U R L' U' B' R
32. 3.92 U L R U' R U L' R'
33. 4.09 R B U' L' B U' R B'
34. 3.04 B U L' B' U' R' B' U L
35. 3.95 L U' R' B U R' U R
36. 3.28 L R' B' U' R' B L R'
37. 3.65 B L' R B L R L R L'
38. (4.97) B R L' R B' L B R
39. 2.72 L' R B' L' B R' U L' U'
40. 2.91 L' B L B' U' R B L' R'
41. 4.52 U' L' B R U R' U B' L'
42. 4.34 L' R' B R' U' R' B' U'
43. 3.08 B R L' R L' R' L' R
44. 3.74 U' L R L R U' R L
45. 4.16 R' L' B L' R L' U B'
46. 3.08 B R' B' R U B' U' L' U
47. 3.90 U L B' R B' L' B' L'
48. (2.46) B' R U B L U L' U
49. 3.43 B' L U R L R L B
50. (5.11) U B' R' B' L R' B U L
51. 4.41 R' B' L' B U R U L' B'
52. 3.53 U R' U' L U' L U' B'
53. 4.53 U R' L' B R L' R' U' B'
54. 3.08 R' B R' B U' L U' R U'
55. 4.54 R' U' L' B U B' U' R L'
56. 3.35 U' B U' R B' U' B' R
57. 2.65 L' U B' U R B' U R'
58. 4.05 L' R' B' R' L' U L' B' U'
59. 3.47 U B R L' B' R B' U'
60. 4.04 B U' L B' U' R L B
61. 4.26 R' L' R U' L' R U' L
62. 3.37 B U B' L' R U L' U L'
63. 3.64 B U R' L U' L B' R B'
64. 3.40 B' R L' R' U' L U R' U
65. 3.58 R U' R B' U' L R' B' U'
66. 3.47 L B' U L R U B' U' R'
67. 3.91 U' B U B R' L B U' L'
68. 3.37 L' B' L' R U' B R U L'
69. 4.75 L B R U L' B' U L'
70. 3.96 B' R' B' R' U L B' R'
71. 3.69 L' B' U' B R' L' U' L R
72. 2.65 B' L' U' L B' R U' R' U'
73. 4.48 B U' R' U' R B L B
74. 3.04 L' U B' R U' B R L' U'
75. 4.72 R L U B' U' R B R
76. 3.37 B' R' L U L R B' U
77. 3.02 L B R B L' B U L' R
78. 3.59 L B R' U' B' L' R U
79. (2.45) L' R' U B R U R B U'
80. 3.18 R U' R B' R' L' U B'
81. 3.24 U R U B R L U' L U'
82. 3.57 U' B' L U R' L B U
83. 4.67 B R' U' B' U' B' L' B'
84. 3.27 L' R' B L' B U B U L'
85. 3.20 L' R' L' B' L B' U' L R'
86. 3.62 R U B U B' L' U B U
87. 4.36 U' R' L' U' R L' R' B U
88. 3.65 U B L R' U L' B L
89. 3.51 U' L U R' L U' B R'
90. 3.98 B R' U' B' U' B R U'
91. 2.60 B' L B L' U B R U' R'
92. 3.62 R' L B L U B' R' L B'
93. 3.58 B R U' L' U' L' R B'
94. 3.50 U B' L' U' R' B R B' U'
95. 3.75 U B' R B' L R L' R'
96. 3.72 R B' L U R L' U' R' U'
97. 3.27 L R' U L B L U L' R'
98. 3.57 B U' L' R' U' L B' R B' U'
99. (1.68) B' L R' U B' U' R U'
100. 3.77 U' R' U' L' R' U L' U' B'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 9, 2016)

squan ao50: 33.67


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2016)

Bochuang is <3
1:25.86 5x5 avg5
1:29.12 avg12 (sub-1:30 woo)

also nice square-1 single
10.69 (-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 9, 2016)

3rd sub 8 avg50, first one ever that wasn't PB 



Spoiler: Average of 50: 7.951



1. 6.935 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L F2 U' B U R2 D2 L' U' F 
2. 7.197 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 U F' U' R U2 F R2 U' F L R B' 
3. 6.829 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 R D B L R D' R' U2 F2 U2 
4. 7.683 L F D F B' D2 B2 R F' B2 U R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U B2 
5. (10.657) U' R L F' U' F2 B D' R B2 R D2 L F2 L' B2 R D2 L2 
6. 7.856 R U' L' U' R2 B R' D F' R2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 
7. 9.271 B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 L' B D F' L2 F L' B' R F2 D' 
8. 7.488 D2 L' D' B D L2 B' U' R' B' D' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 
9. 7.586 L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 F D' F' R F L2 R D2 
10. 8.323 F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' R' D' F' 
11. 8.730 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L D2 R' U2 L D' R' B' L' F 
12. 6.778 U2 B U2 R2 F L2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F U B R U B L2 D' 
13. 6.975 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 F R B' D2 U B U2 L2 R B2 L2 
14. 7.381 U B2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 U L B2 F' R B L B' 
15. 9.205 U2 F U2 B F2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 R' F D2 L U' R' B' R' U R2 
16. 7.120 L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L' B' L2 D B2 L2 R' U2 F D2 
17. 8.484 U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L R U F' D2 R D2 
18. 9.435 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U' L B L B' F2 L R B2 F R' 
19. 9.026 L' D L2 D2 B' L U' D L B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 
20. (6.446) B' R' U' L' U D L2 U' B2 R F U2 R2 B' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 
21. 6.978 L2 D B2 D B' U B2 L' U L U2 R B2 R2 B2 L' B2 L U2 R' 
22. 7.685 U B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B U R2 D R F' D' F L' B' 
23. 9.272 F2 U' L2 D U L2 F2 U' L2 B D F' U2 L R' D2 F L' F2 U2 
24. 8.865 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F L' R2 D' R F L2 B D2 U 
25. 9.184 L2 R2 U F2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' U2 F2 U' L F' L2 B' 
26. 8.089 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U L B' F2 R' U B' L U F2 
27. (6.699) R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 R' B2 D' F2 R2 B' D L' F' R2 
28. 7.282 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 L' B' L U' R B D L U' R B' 
29. 7.357 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U F D' L2 U' F2 L F' D2 L U' 
30. 8.061 U' F D2 B R' D2 F2 L F L2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 
31. 8.440 F2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U' F' D2 R U B' U B2 R 
32. 7.343 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 D B D' L2 D L R2 
33. 7.488 R B' U' B2 R2 D' B' L' F' D' F2 B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2 
34. 7.923 D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' U B' R F' U B2 R F2 U2 
35. (9.472) U D B R U L B' L' F' B2 U F2 R2 D L2 U D B2 D' R2 
36. (6.566) L U2 L' F2 R B2 F2 L D2 U2 R' F R B F2 D2 L' U' R U' F2 
37. 9.297 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 U' L D F' U2 R' B L' F2 L 
38. 8.483 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 R' U' R2 D F2 L' F' D U' R2 
39. 7.596 R B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R U B' L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U 
40. 7.554 B2 R' U D' B' U B' U' R B' L2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 
41. 6.941 L2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F D B D2 R' F' D L B2 D2 R2 
42. (9.523) L2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' U' R2 F L2 D' R B' U2 
43. 8.248 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U B2 F2 U' B2 U' F' R' B F' L2 F L R2 F2 L' 
44. 7.673 B2 D F' B D' L' F L2 D L2 U2 F D2 F' D2 F' L2 F R2 F' 
45. 8.917 U' L' U D' L F2 L D' B L2 U2 R2 L2 F B' R2 F U2 D2 
46. 6.923 R2 D2 R2 B2 L F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R B D R' B F' U2 F R' F' 
47. 7.989 R D2 F' R' L' D R' B' R' F' L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' 
48. 8.537 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D R' F' D' U2 R' F2 L2 D L U' 
49. 7.566 F L2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F L D2 U B' F2 L' B2 D L2 R 
50. 7.864 D L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R F' U R' U2 L D' B2 D B'


----------



## JimCube (Jun 9, 2016)

Sub 40 average of 12


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 9, 2016)

finished ZBLL L again. major sig update. 
feeling Good about ZB this time


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 9, 2016)

wtf just happened: on cam, 5.71 was fullstep da heck

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-9
avg of 5: 7.28

Time List:
1. 6.94 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' R B L2 D L' R2 B D2 U' L' 
2. (10.33) B2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R F U2 L' D2 U' L F D2 U' 
3. 7.82 B F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 R D2 R2 U' B L2 B L F' R2 B 
4. (5.71) F' R2 D2 R D2 R D B L2 U D L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F 
5. 7.08 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' L' F2 R U F2 D R2 F' D2 F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2016)

5.04 Skewb ao70, not Stackmat so though it doesn't mean anything I guess...? 

Also my official 3x3 single is out of top-1k lol


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2016)

1:26.96 5x5 avg12 with 1:23.50 avg5

1:22.60, 1:23.00, 1:28.76, 1:23.42, 1:24.08, 1:26.89, 1:31.40, (1:33.23), (1:21.80), 1:30.72, 1:27.26, 1:31.42


----------



## sqAree (Jun 10, 2016)

Almost only doing 3x3 these days and it pays off.

pb ao100 of 16.77 and pb ao50 of 16.48. Slowly going towards sub16.

Also this nice pb ao5 in:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-10
avg of 5: 14.05

Time List:
1. 14.61 B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U B U2 R B F' R U2 L' F D'
2. (16.64) B' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 L B L2 U2 L2 R' U B' F D'
3. 14.45 F' L' B R2 U B R' B' R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L'
4. (12.47) D' R2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 L B F2 L2 B L R B F' D
5. 13.08 F U R' U' D2 B R' L F' R2 B L2 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 F'


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 10, 2016)

Some nice 2x2 times, hopeing for sub 2 avg at SnS
avg 5; 1.401 and 1.323


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-9
avg of 5: 1.401

Time List:
1. 1.361 R' F R F2 U' F U R U2 R'
2. 1.475 F2 R' F R' F' R2 F' U' R'
3. (1.695) U' R U' R U F2 U R' U'
4. 1.368 U2 R' U' R' F2 R U2 F U'
5. (1.310) R2 U' R F2 R' F U2 R U2
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-9
avg of 5: 1.323

Time List:
1. 1.322 F R' U R' U' F' U F2 R'
2. 1.283 F R' F U' F R U' F' R' U'
3. 1.363 U' R' F U F' U R' U2 R2
4. (2.102) F2 R2 U2 R F2 R' U F2 U
5. (1.275) F' R' F' U R F2 U2 R' U'


Avg of 12: 1.613 and 1.544


Spoiler



Time List:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-9
avg of 12: 1.613

Time List:
1. (0.977) F' R' U F' R' U' F R' U'
2. 1.414 R F' R U' F R2 U2 R' F2
3. (4.437) U F2 U' R' U' F2 U R2 U'
4. 1.361 R' F R F2 U' F U R U2 R'
5. 1.475 F2 R' F R' F' R2 F' U' R'
6. 1.695 U' R U' R U F2 U R' U'
7. 1.368 U2 R' U' R' F2 R U2 F U'
8. 1.310 R2 U' R F2 R' F U2 R U2
9. 1.751 F U' R2 F U R2 U' F' U2
10. 1.488 R F R2 U R' U2 R' F R' U
11. 2.276 F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F U2 F2
12. 1.988 R' U R2 U' R F2 U' F U2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-9
avg of 12: 1.544

1. (0.784) U2 R' F U2 R' U2 F' R2 U'
2. 1.908 F2 R U2 F U F2 R U2 R U'
3. 1.736 U F' U2 R F U2 F R U2
4. 1.322 F R' U R' U' F' U F2 R'
5. 1.283 F R' F U' F R U' F' R' U'
6. 1.363 U' R' F U F' U R' U2 R2
7. 2.102 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R' U F2 U
8. 1.275 F' R' F' U R F2 U2 R' U'
9. (2.320) F R2 U' F' R2 F2 U' F2 U'
10. 1.758 F2 U2 R' U2 R' F R' U R
11. 0.894 R U F2 U2 R F2 U2 R U2
12. 1.794 R U F' U R' U2 R U' F' U2


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jun 10, 2016)

Sub-10 Average of 100!!!

current average of 100: 9.98 (σ = 0.62)
best time: 7.27
worst time: 12.50


----------



## Cale S (Jun 10, 2016)

1:25.58 5x5 avg12 what 
1:21.69, 1:29.62,1:25.81, 1:22.85, (1:37.95), (1:18.82), 1:26.35, 1:27.40,1:31.66, 1:21.71, 1:25.15, 1:23.59

the 1:27 should have been like 1:16 but I messed up the U perm lol

also got some sub-6 5BLDs with it and a 5:02 DNF by 3 centers, haven't done BLD in a while


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 10, 2016)

mega ao50: 1:22.58 pb


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 10, 2016)

3x3 Ao100 PB! 15.87. Sub-16 feels nice. Still not sure if I can call myself a "sub-17 cuber" because I get 17+ fairly often...

edit: 77 of my past 236 solves have been 17.00 or higher = 32.6 percent. Not good enough to say I'm sub-17, in my opinion.


----------



## RhysC (Jun 10, 2016)

Did a "CN session" - 50 consecutive solves on red, then orange, then green, and then blue.

Red was the fastest, and it was either orange or green which was the worst.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-10
solves/total: 200/200

single
best: 9.68
worst: 25.31

mean of 3
current: 14.98 (σ = 2.50)
best: 12.47 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 5
current: 16.04 (σ = 0.66)
best: 13.20 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 16.16 (σ = 2.11)
best: 14.24 (σ = 2.14)

avg of 50
current: 16.24 (σ = 2.15)
best: 15.47 (σ = 2.47)

avg of 100
current: 16.74 (σ = 2.21)
best: 15.95 (σ = 2.28)

Average: 16.38 (σ = 2.29)
Mean: 16.42

Time List:
1. 16.23 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R B' D' L2 D U2 L2 B F R' 
2. 14.40 F2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 F L2 D L2 R' B L2 F L2 D 
3. 12.96 U F2 D2 F' R2 B D2 B L2 F D2 L2 D F' L2 R D2 F D2 L F' 
4. 18.03 U2 D2 F' R2 U B' L2 D' R L D2 F R2 B' D2 F B2 D2 R2 
5. 14.29 L U2 R D2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' B' F U' B2 L2 U' R' B F 
6. 19.28 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L R2 U2 R' B U B' R D F' U2 L D 
7. 15.23 B' U F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 U' B2 L' D2 R F' R' F' L R F2 
8. 11.78 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 D2 R2 B U F D F2 R' F D L' 
9. 14.72 D' U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F' L' R F' D U2 F R2 B2 D2 
10. 24.27 U2 R B2 D2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R D' B R' B' F D' U2 F2 D2 L 
11. 16.12 B R' U' R' F' U2 R L2 D2 F' U2 B R2 F B2 U2 B' R2 D' 
12. 14.27 F2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B L' B' R' F U B D' R F' 
13. 20.73 D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 R' F' L2 U B' U' R' F R2 U' 
14. 17.64 L' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R D' R2 F U2 L R' D2 
15. 14.11 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' R2 F U2 F U' B D' R' D' L2 U' F' D2 L F 
16. 24.06 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 D R F L R' D' L' U' B' F' 
17. 11.03 L2 F' R2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L F L' F' U R' B2 L F2 U' 
18. 16.96 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 R2 D2 U' L' F L2 B' F D' B D2 U R2 
19. 14.30 L' D' R B L' B D2 F' R F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 L 
20. 14.44 R L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D2 U B' L2 D2 R' U F2 L' B 
21. 13.30 B R2 F L2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' B2 D L' U' L R' F2 L' 
22. 15.82 D2 B U2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 B' R2 L' F U' L2 R' U R' F L2 F' 
23. 19.18 F' R B' U F U F' U L B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 
24. 12.78 D2 R' D2 L' R' U2 F2 D2 B2 F D' B F D2 R B2 R B2 R 
25. 16.67 R' L2 B D2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 D' F2 U' R D' B R B2 F 
26. 18.39 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 R F D2 F2 R' D R' U F U2 
27. 17.80 L D2 L D' B U R' U' L2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 B D2 F' D2 R2 
28. 12.72 D2 L F D' B' D L D2 L F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 L 
29. 14.86 L2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 U' F2 U B U' F2 R F' R2 D' 
30. 16.73 L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 R F U' R' U' R2 B F L D 
31. 12.87 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L U' L D2 R B F2 R D' F' 
32. 13.54 R' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U' L' F' L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 R 
33. 14.50 F L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 B' F' R D2 R B2 U' F L' D L' B 
34. 12.07 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' D L' U L2 B2 U' F2 D' L' 
35. 13.17 L2 B' R2 U L2 B U' D2 L U2 F2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 L2 
36. 19.95 L' B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 F2 L2 U R2 F' D' L R D U L2 B' 
37. 19.80 F2 U2 B U L D2 F' D B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' L D2 L U2 F2 D' 
38. 14.05 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D L' U F2 R' B' L D2 B' F' 
39. 15.19 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 B U2 B R' U L U2 L B' 
40. 10.26 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R U L R F D2 R B D' U2 
41. 13.34 R U' L' U L' F' U D' L' R2 F L2 F B' R2 F L2 F' R2 L2 
42. 13.80 D2 F U' D2 R F B L2 U' F2 B2 R2 L F2 U2 R L2 F2 U2 L' 
43. 25.31 R2 D' L2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B L' R2 F2 L' D' R' B U 
44. 20.80 R2 B U2 B' D2 F L2 B' L2 U2 B R B' D B2 D' R F2 R2 F2 
45. 15.65 F B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 B' R F' D L F 
46. 11.31 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' B2 R D' L' B' L R B L 
47. 13.69 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B' R2 B L2 B2 R' F L' F U L' R' D' U 
48. 12.97 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F' U' F' L2 D R' B2 F2 D' F2 
49. 14.46 F2 U L2 U L2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 R' F2 U' B' L B2 L' D' B2 R 
50. 18.56 F B D L' B' D R' F2 R D' B U2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F L2 
51. 14.57 F' D2 B U2 R2 B2 F R' F L B U2 L2 D' B R F2 
52. 21.48 D2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 L' B' U2 R' F L F' U' L2 D 
53. 19.27 L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' R B' L' D B' R U L R2 B2 
54. 17.00 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 B L' D L2 B2 U' B' U' F R2 
55. 18.53 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R' B2 D' L' U R2 B R' U B 
56. 17.12 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 F R2 B D2 F2 L2 D R B' U2 L' U' L' D' B' L2 
57. 11.30 B2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B' D F' D L2 F2 D' R D2 B 
58. 17.54 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D U' F' L' U B' L' D2 F R' 
59. 13.88 U' R' F' D2 R2 B L F' R2 B' L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 B2 L2 
60. 16.51 L' D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R' B2 F D B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 F R' 
61. 15.72 U F D2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B F' R2 U B U F R U' F2 U' L' 
62. 18.73 F2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R2 U' R B R' F2 D L2 B' F2 U2 
63. 18.82 U2 F' D R' D2 R2 B R U' R2 F R2 F B U2 F' L2 U2 D2 F' L 
64. 20.71 D L2 F D2 R' L2 F' U B F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 
65. 21.35 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D U' B2 F D2 B L B2 L' D B' U2 L2 
66. 13.73 F' U F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L F D R2 F2 R' B' D 
67. 18.21 D' F' L' U' F U' D' L2 U' R' B U2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B U2 F 
68. 15.49 B' R D2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 D B' L F2 L' F' D' L 
69. 15.92 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R F' L2 R2 D2 L D' U2 F' L2 
70. 20.66 U2 D2 F2 U' L D R' L F L' U2 F2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 
71. 19.41 R' F' L B' L' F R2 U' D R' U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 
72. 16.21 B L' U' F' D B2 R U L' D' B2 D' R2 F2 B2 U R2 F' 
73. 13.32 R D2 B' R B2 R' D F B' R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 
74. 18.56 F L2 B' D2 F D2 F L2 F L U' L' D L2 F' D' F2 D 
75. 18.27 B2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 L B2 D2 U2 R' D U' B R' F2 R' B' U R2 F 
76. 14.61 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D' U B' L2 D' B2 R F D' F2 
77. 14.24 F2 L B D' B U L' F' R D' R2 U' F2 U F2 B2 L2 D' B2 U 
78. 14.76 R F' U2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D U' R B D B F U' R' 
79. 15.92 R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B' U' B2 L D R F2 U2 B 
80. 15.00 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R B' L B2 D2 L2 B R D' F 
81. 15.51 D R' U2 L' U' B' U D' R D2 L2 D2 R2 F' B2 D2 F' R2 
82. 15.64 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L D2 F' D' U L' F D' R F 
83. 15.83 R' U' L' F' R2 L' D2 L U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 
84. 15.64 B R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 B L' R' B' F D2 L U 
85. 17.73 B2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' R' F D2 B' D U2 B R' D F' 
86. 10.44 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 F' U2 L' F U2 R' F' D' R' D L 
87. 13.27 D2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 F' R D' B U' F' U F2 L2 U2 
88. 14.04 B' F' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L' B' U' F L' B' F2 D2 U' B2 
89. 17.37 R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B U' F2 L' B' D B L' D B 
90. 15.04 F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R' D2 B U2 R2 D U' F L' U 
91. 22.00 U' R' B U' D2 L' D R' U2 D B' D2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F 
92. 18.21 L' B2 L' F2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R D L' U' F' L2 B D2 
93. 18.50 F D' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D R2 B D B2 U L U F' D' F 
94. 13.22 R' F' R F2 R' U2 L2 U F B2 L' B2 D2 R F2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 
95. 14.56 B' F2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 U L' F' L D2 R2 F' D' 
96. 17.75 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F R D2 U R2 D' L2 B' L F' R' 
97. 16.85 U' B' R2 F' L D R L2 B' D' U2 R' F2 R L F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 
98. 13.54 L2 B L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L D' R2 B' U F2 R D' R2 B2 
99. 17.33 B F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B D' L D2 B' U' F2 D F2 
100. 15.58 U' B R U' B U D L' B' U2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 F' R' 
101. 20.01 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 B D' R B D' R U' R' 
102. 15.47 L' F D2 F U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' F' L2 U' B' D B2 L F2 L2 F L 
103. 17.34 D' F' L D2 L2 U' F' B2 R U F2 D R2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 
104. 12.44 R B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B F' D B' R' D2 U' R' D' U2 B 
105. 14.31 D' F2 L2 B U2 L2 F L2 F L2 U2 R2 L B2 F' D U B D L' 
106. 16.33 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R B2 U' R2 F' R2 F' R' D' B U 
107. 20.57 D R' F2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D B 
108. 15.35 D2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' F D' U2 L2 R B R2 D' F2 
109. 15.08 F D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F R B' U B2 F L R' B R2 F' 
110. 16.52 U L2 B' R' F R D' F U2 L D2 F2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 
111. 16.65 R D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' U2 L U' B' L B2 L' U' 
112. 17.76 L' F' L2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L' U B2 F L' R2 B L' U' 
113. 14.97 L D' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R F D F D F' U' R F' 
114. 9.68 B U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L' D' U L2 B' U2 R' B' R2 
115. 19.09 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 F' D' F' U L F' L' U2 B R' 
116. 11.80 U2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' U' R D2 F' L B2 U' B' L B 
117. 19.24 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 R' B2 U' L2 D' R D' R B U' 
118. 15.52 U' F' D2 F R2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L' U' F' U L U' L R F' 
119. 16.84 F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 R2 F L' D B D2 F' L2 D U L 
120. 16.92 B' D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R U' R' F' L2 R' B' D' L 
121. 18.71 L2 F R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F R F L R' U' L' D B F2 L 
122. 17.63 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' B' L D L B' D R F' 
123. 19.93 L D B2 R' F' U B' D2 L D' B2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L 
124. 21.21 U D F R2 D2 R' L2 B D R2 D B2 U F2 U' D' L2 B2 D R 
125. 20.44 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D2 U B2 D B U2 B2 L' U2 L2 D B 
126. 16.04 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 R F2 R B F2 U L' F D L' R' D 
127. 18.95 R2 F2 R F B2 D L2 U R2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 F' R' 
128. 18.39 R D2 R2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 F' L F2 D' L' F R F2 R' F2 
129. 16.05 B2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F L2 U2 F2 U B2 D R U' B U2 L D' F' 
130. 16.32 F' R' D R' U F' D2 L F L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R 
131. 20.04 R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D B2 L' D' F' D2 F2 L' R2 F2 U 
132. 14.72 R2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' L' B' U' F2 D L' B U' L F 
133. 19.01 U2 F' D L U' L' F R' U2 F' U2 B R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D 
134. 19.07 R2 F2 D U B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B R' F D2 B R U' L B U2 
135. 15.60 F B' L2 D' F2 U' L B L U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 B D2 F' 
136. 15.11 U2 B D2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R2 B2 D F' R U B F2 L2 D R F2 
137. 17.05 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 U' L2 D R U F' L2 B' D2 
138. 20.32 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' D B2 L F' U' L2 D2 B D L 
139. 15.41 R2 D2 R B D F2 D' R2 F L R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D R2 U2 D' 
140. 19.29 D' B' D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 B' F' U2 R U L2 U' L U R D2 
141. 19.71 U' L' F B2 R' U F2 U D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F' L' 
142. 16.24 R' U2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 L U B' L2 F U R2 B L U2 
143. 12.47 F' L' U2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' F U L2 R' D2 B' D' B2 
144. 20.75 F' D B2 U2 L U' R D' B D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' B 
145. 14.96 U2 B D2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L U B D' U B' F' L F R 
146. 18.08 B' U F U F2 L2 B L B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D' R2 U R' 
147. 19.76 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 L U L2 F L B U2 B' F2 
148. 14.80 D L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' D2 R B2 U F' U L U B D' 
149. 21.87 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 L' B R D2 U F D U2 L R 
150. 16.21 U D L2 B L D R' B D2 R U L2 F2 L2 U' D2 R2 L2 B2 D' L2 
151. 19.38 D2 F' L2 B L D2 B D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 L F 
152. 20.02 R2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 F U2 L2 B' U2 R F2 U L' F' U B2 U' L2 B' 
153. 13.44 R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D U2 F R D2 F2 D2 F' L D' R2 F' 
154. 13.54 U' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 L U' F' R' D2 R B' R2 U B2 
155. 14.14 D R2 D2 L' D2 B' U F D R' F2 D2 F U2 B' D2 B' R2 B 
156. 19.37 U' F' D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F U2 F D2 L B U2 B2 D' F' R' B 
157. 18.80 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 L' F L2 F2 U' F2 U B F' 
158. 16.80 R2 F' R U D2 R U B' D U2 F B2 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F D2 
159. 15.35 F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B' R' F' D' B2 F L2 B2 R' 
160. 15.11 B2 L' F2 B D F R' U F' L2 F' U2 D2 B U2 F' D2 F' R2 L' 
161. 15.73 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F R2 B2 R D L2 D2 L' U L' 
162. 19.97 F D L2 B' D R2 U' D B' R' D R2 U F2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 
163. 15.60 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B' D' B2 R' D2 F' U' B' U' L F2 
164. 15.50 D2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R' F' R B' U F2 U' B L2 F 
165. 14.32 R' F D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 D' B2 L' U2 R2 U' B R' U2 
166. 14.10 L2 D' L' U2 B R F' U2 B' L' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 
167. 13.52 B L2 D B U D2 R L' B' D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' B D2 F' U2 
168. 15.43 R2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F' U' L R' F L' B D' U L 
169. 13.80 L' B2 L B2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B L R D L F D' F' U' 
170. 18.41 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D F L' R F R D2 R D2 
171. 15.24 B' R2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 L' D' U' B R2 F' L' B2 R D2 
172. 17.23 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F D B' L R B' U' L2 B2 R 
173. 17.42 B' D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 L U F L B' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 
174. 20.55 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D' B' D2 R2 U' L F D B' R' F' 
175. 14.18 D' F2 R D L U2 F B L' F2 L2 U2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 
176. 16.59 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R D B F' L' D' B2 F L' R2 
177. 14.68 R2 B2 L' F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' D2 U2 B L D B2 L' U' L2 R U 
178. 16.17 B D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B' U' B2 L2 R' B F' U' L' 
179. 11.39 F B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B D2 L B2 R2 F L2 D B' 
180. 20.10 D' R' D' B L D' F R F D2 R U2 F2 R L2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 
181. 14.28 B' U L2 F L F R' B' U R D2 L2 B' D2 F D2 F L2 B' R2 
182. 11.72 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L B U' R B F' R' U R' D2 
183. 13.83 R U F D' B2 R2 B' D2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' 
184. 17.16 R U' L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R' B' U' F' L' F' L2 
185. 20.28 U2 L2 U2 R U2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' D' F2 D2 F R2 B' U B2 D2 F2 
186. 18.19 D2 R' F2 D2 L R' D2 L2 U2 B L F' L' B D L' R2 B2 F' 
187. 15.54 R L' F' R2 L D R' L D F2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 
188. 21.52 L2 U B R' F2 U' D R' F D2 F2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 D 
189. 17.52 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 F' U R F U B2 F L' B D' 
190. 13.28 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F L' F D' L2 R' B' D' R U' 
191. 14.90 D2 B' L B' L' U2 L U' F' D B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 
192. 20.81 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B L2 F U B2 R F R2 U L U2 
193. 16.04 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L F' U2 B2 L' U F' L2 U2 R 
194. 22.32 D F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L' U' F2 U' B' L R' D' F' U' 
195. 13.87 D2 L2 U' R B2 L2 B L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
196. 15.27 U2 B L' D B2 L2 D2 L' D R2 B R2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 U2 L2 D 
197. 17.01 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U' L2 D U2 L2 R U2 F' L D2 B F L D L2 
198. 12.09 L' B L U' R' B' L' U2 F U' L2 U F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D2 
199. 16.40 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U B R D R2 B' F U L D' 
200. 16.44 U' B2 L2 F2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 R B' F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D'


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2016)

1:04.81 megaminx avg12, second best


----------



## Meow (Jun 10, 2016)

9.88 3x3 ao50 and 9.32 ao12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 10, 2016)

picked up my clock again, n ot too bad although I was sub10 once

solves/total: 97/100

single
best: 7.30
worst: 12.50

mean of 3
current: 9.94 (σ = 0.82)
best: 8.53 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 5
current: 9.58 (σ = 0.27)
best: 9.02 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 9.71 (σ = 0.53)
best: 9.44 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 50
current: 10.04 (σ = 0.83)
best: 10.01 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 100
current: 10.19 (σ = 0.93)
best: 10.19 (σ = 0.93)

Average: 10.19 (σ = 0.93)
Mean: 10.12


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2016)

55.35 megaminx single, 4th best ever I think


----------



## CubingFTW (Jun 10, 2016)

3x3 Pb: 38.47


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2016)

LOL would've been PB

59.66, 1:01.84, (DNF(1:02.95)), (58.65), 1:08.41 = 1:03.31

On the DNF, did comms wrongly for CP and had to do an A perm after, which I messed up. Could've been a sub 1 avg omg


----------



## turtwig (Jun 10, 2016)

3x3 PB single! First sub-8. OLL skip and U perm. Got it right after another sub-10 too, which was also OLL skip .
7.86 L F B2 L U D2 R' D R' U2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 B2


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jun 10, 2016)

3x3

PB Average of 5

Current average of 5: 8.50 (from 1583 to 1587)
1) 8.41 D' L' D' F' U B2 D R2 L' D2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 U2 
2) 10.35 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 B R2 B D' B2 D B' L' D' L R2 F' R' 
3) 8.33 D2 L' B' D' R' U2 F U2 D R L2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D2 
4) 8.49 D L2 D' U2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' U B U' L2 D U2 B F U 
5) 8.59 R2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 U' B2 U R' U2 L2 B' D U2 L'


----------



## BenBergen (Jun 10, 2016)

19.34 3x3 average of 100! (first ever sub-20)

This is pretty awesome. 309 days after solving my first cube, I've finally reached the sub-20 milestone. 

Feels good man.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Iggy said:


> LOL would've been PB
> 
> 59.66, 1:01.84, (DNF(1:02.95)), (58.65), 1:08.41 = 1:03.31
> 
> On the DNF, did comms wrongly for CP and had to do an A perm after, which I messed up. Could've been a sub 1 avg omg


Did you get really slow at 3x3 or OH, or is this feet


----------



## Torch (Jun 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Did you get really slow at 3x3 or OH, or is this feet


Mega?


----------



## Torch (Jun 11, 2016)

Pyra:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-10
avg of 12: 4.97

Time List:
1. 5.24 U B R U' L R' B' R' U' l r b
2. (7.33) L R L' U R B' L' U B' r' b u'
3. 4.87 U B' R' U' B' R L' U u'
4. 5.48 U L B L' B L B R r' b u
*5. 5.75 U L' U' R' U R' L R l b' u 
6. (4.02) U B' L U B R' B' R r b 
7. 4.11 L' R' L B' R' B L U' r 
8. 4.46 L U' R B L B U' R l 
9. 4.14 U' R U R B L' U L' B' b' u *
10. 5.30 L' R' L U B' R L B r b' u'
11. 4.88 U R' B U B U' L U u'
12. 5.48 U B' U L B' R' L' B' l r' u

Bold is 4.24 ao5, also PB.


----------



## hamfaceman (Jun 11, 2016)

4x4 is lots of fun when you actually have a good one

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-11
avg of 5: 1:00.50

Time List:
1. 56.84 L2 R2 F' U Uw L2 B' Rw2 B Fw' Uw F' U2 L2 Fw' F D' L2 B2 F2 R2 F' Uw' Rw' F' Fw D B' L B' L' F2 L' Uw' U' R2 Uw2 D2 F Fw' 
2. 1:05.15 D' Uw B' Uw2 U2 D' B2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' F U' Rw2 B Uw D' R2 B' D' B D' U' L2 Rw B2 R2 Fw' Uw2 R Uw' U F Uw U D' R Uw2 B' Rw' 
3. (1:09.48) B2 Rw L F' U2 Rw2 D' B' U B' D2 U F B R D L U2 Fw R Uw2 L' R Uw' B' R' D B' Uw F' Fw D F2 L F' Uw U2 F' L' B' 
4. (48.41) Uw2 Fw' R F2 L' Rw' D2 R' B2 Rw2 F' U' R Fw U2 Uw' Rw' U2 F' L' Rw F D2 Uw2 L2 D2 U2 F2 Uw B' D2 R Rw U2 F2 R' D2 F2 Fw' U' 
5. 59.50 Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw U' F' U' Fw2 L' U F Fw Rw R D' B2 Rw' U' Uw2 F B Fw' U' Fw U' L2 B' L U' Rw Fw F2 R2 Fw F' Rw L2 B' Uw2 R
PB single and ao5


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 11, 2016)

57.24 4x4 single
The only times I do 4x4 solves is after 4BLD DNFs
r2 B' f' u2 F B2 L2 R2 f' u F' r' L F u' f B U f u' r' B2 R L D2 L r2 f' R' f U2 L2 R' r F' R2 r L' U' r'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 11, 2016)

lol skewb

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-11
avg of 5: 2.712

Time List:
1. 3.153 L R' L U' B U' R L' R
2. (1.295) U' L' R' B R L B' U L'
3. (3.513) B' R U' B' R' B U L'
4. 1.494 R' B' L B R L R' L'
5. 3.489 U' L' U B U' L' U' R' U'

EDIT: next solve was 
2.976 B' R' U' R L' U R B' R' making a 2.65 ao5


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 11, 2016)

clock

5.28, (5.14), (6.77), 5.48, 6.53 = 5.76

finally sub-WR again


----------



## TDM (Jun 11, 2016)

Decent 3x3 session this afternoon

Second best Mo3: 9.06 (PB is 7.94)
19. 9.13 B2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F D F R U F U L D2 F
20. 8.08 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L B L' D2 B' R' L' B' L' U'
21. 9.97 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 F' L D2 R2 B R' L D' L' U2

PB average of 5: 8.89 (previous was 9.29)
47-51 - (8.28) 8.37 (10.55) 8.94 9.37

PB average of 12: 10.25 (previous was 10.32) (got another sub-old-PB Ao12 later in the session too)
45-56 - 10.49 12.57 (8.28) 8.37 10.55 8.94 9.37 11.55 (18.67) 9.92 9.93 10.80

PB Ao100: 11.57

I've come within 0.02 of the PB Ao12 before with Roux, but not beaten it. Now I only have one PB left to get with Roux: single.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 11, 2016)

clock:
6.71 single
8.62 ao5
9.09 ao12
9.69 ao50

improvement yay
skoob:
3.35 lol ao5
3.99 ao12
4.42 PB ao50


----------



## Julian (Jun 12, 2016)

29.09 4x4 PB alg.cubing



Spoiler



L2 r2 U f2 r2 L' f' U2 D' L2 r u' D R' U' r2 u' L2 U2 L R' B u B r' f2 R r' F' L' D u2 r' U u B2 r B D2 B

x' y' R' l' U l2 U2 r' // yellow centre + setup white
u y U2 l' U2 l // white

z' r' U r2 U' // blue cross edge
x' U L F' // orange
3r' U r2' (3r L) F' // green

U' 3r2' U' r2' // blue centre
3r r' U r 3r2' r2 U2 r' U' r' // orange
3r U 3r' r U2 r' // green, red

R U l' U R2 U' l L F' L' // red cross edge

z' u' y' U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' u // 3
F R' F' R u' y' U R' U' R u // 3

U' y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // OB
U R' U' R U' R' U R // RB
U2 L U L' U L U' L' // RG
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // OG
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // PLL parity


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jun 12, 2016)

HOLY BANANAS.

34.69 D2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 L' Fw' D2 Uw2 F Uw' D F2 B Uw2 D' L' Uw' B' Fw' F2 D' Rw B' D R D Uw Rw2 D2 Rw Uw U2 L' F' Rw2 F Rw U2 Uw Rw2 

Anyone want to guess what my previous pb was?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 12, 2016)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> HOLY BANANAS.
> 
> 34.69 D2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 L' Fw' D2 Uw2 F Uw' D F2 B Uw2 D' L' Uw' B' Fw' F2 D' Rw B' D R D Uw Rw2 D2 Rw Uw U2 L' F' Rw2 F Rw U2 Uw Rw2
> 
> Anyone want to guess what my previous pb was?


I'll guess 40.31


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I'll guess 40.31



Ah, not quite, the answer is...*drum roll* 42.06! Yep, beat it by 7.37 seconds. Pretty crazy, no parity and a pll skip.


----------



## Chree (Jun 12, 2016)

4x4 today 1/5/12/100: 39.83, 45.21, 46.99, 49.77.

The 12 and 100 are PBs. First sub50 Ao100!


----------



## RhysC (Jun 12, 2016)

Holy squan

13.8 avg5 + 15.85 avg12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-12
avg of 12: 15.85
Time List:
1. 13.92 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/
2. 16.91 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/
3. 17.99 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, -2)
4. (22.77) (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)
5. 18.24 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)
6. 16.24 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/
7. 13.30 (1, -3)/(0, 6)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)
8. 12.61 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, 0)
9. (10.86) (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/
10. 15.49 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)
11. 20.36 (3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)
12. 13.40 (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, -4)


----------



## Mouthfish (Jun 12, 2016)

Just got a UWR in 2x2x4 today 
I was using 3x3x5 scrambles because cs timer doesn't have a 2x2x4 scrambler.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-11
single: 11.04

Time List:
1. 11.04 R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 / L2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' L' R' D L2 D' F' D U' B R2


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sooooo Yea about that Ray. This is really Hard. 7x7x7:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 4:24.59 PB
worst time: 5:57.07
best mo3: 4:40.62 (σ = 14.72) PB
best avg5: 4:47.51 (σ = 5.27) PB
best avg12: 4:54.99 (σ = 11.64) PB
best avg50: 5:04.15 (σ = 16.51) PB

Times:


Spoiler



5:36.58, 5:13.49, 5:47.45, 5:57.07,5:35.19, 5:47.05, 5:37.35, 4:53.96,5:11.81, 4:58.62, 4:43.34, 4:59.80,4:39.72, 5:01.80, 4:51.12, 4:37.51,5:22.39, 5:10.15, 4:39.56, 5:23.55,5:08.17, 5:10.72, 4:57.86, 4:44.72,4:43.26+, 4:53.16, 4:55.52,5:17.80, 4:36.47, 5:03.05, 5:21.14,5:25.79, 5:15.82, 4:24.59, 4:43.75,4:53.53, 4:56.91, 4:45.26, 5:16.78,5:04.99, 4:35.66, 5:12.90, 4:50.72,5:11.15, 5:34.91, 5:14.71, 4:50.88,5:05.12, 4:55.22, 4:52.62


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 12, 2016)

2 5x5 PB fails in one ao5: 1:31.11 with Nb perm and 1:29.94 with V perm


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 12, 2016)

Rafal Waryszak got a 2.70 pyra avg with a counting ~3.5  Could've been WR
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1599/events/11/rounds/2/results


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 12, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Rafal Waryszak got a 2.70 pyra avg with a counting ~3.5  Could've been WR
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1599/events/11/rounds/2/results


Someone on facebook said the first solve was 5.18+


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 12, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Someone on facebook said the first solve was 5.18+


Ohh... We'll know soon, most of his solves are filmed


----------



## mafergut (Jun 12, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Almost only doing 3x3 these days and it pays off.
> pb ao100 of 16.77 and pb ao50 of 16.48. Slowly going towards sub16.
> Also this nice pb ao5 in: avg of 5: 14.05



Congratulations! I'm crying now :'(


----------



## Iggy (Jun 12, 2016)

1:03.18 megaminx PB avg12 and 1:08.12 PB avg100 with many fails. Should be able to beat the avg100 easily if I keep practicing


----------



## Torch (Jun 12, 2016)

Well, this was unexpected:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-12
avg of 5: 9.67

Time List:
1. 10.52 L F2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 U F' D L' U2 R U R' U2
2. 8.75 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' U' F2 R' D F U2 R D U2
3. 9.73 L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' F' R2 U R2 F2 D' U R' B2 F
4. (12.15) F D2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F' D2 L R2 B' F' R D' L2 R2 B2 U'
5. (7.31) U2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B D B2 L U2 F R' D U' B2 L2

7.31 U2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B D B2 L U2 F R' D U' B2 L2

z x' F L F' y R' F *R
R *U' R' U' y R' U' R
U2 L' U L U' L U L'
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
R U' R'
U L' d' R d L U' L' B' L 
U'

42/7.31=5.75 TPS

Average is PB, but single is not.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 12, 2016)

little feet session after 2 weeks not practising 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-12
solves/total: 52/52

single
best: 35.28
worst: 57.15

mean of 3
current: 43.18 (σ = 1.81)
best: 40.09 (σ = 6.06)

avg of 5
current: 43.45 (σ = 1.40)
best: 42.08 (σ = 1.11)

avg of 12
current: 43.39 (σ = 2.20)
best: 43.39 (σ = 2.20)

avg of 50
current: 45.01 (σ = 3.23)
best: 44.94 (σ = 3.26)

Average: 45.01 (σ = 3.22)
Mean: 45.01

not too bad, will have to work on my olls (executions)


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jun 13, 2016)

10.20 PB OH single! Another crazy pb.

Reconstruction.


----------



## Torch (Jun 13, 2016)

2:06.45 4x4 OH (with OLL parity). Never doing that again.

EDIT: I lied.

(2:06.45), 1:58.56, 2:02.26, (1:46.15), 1:57.89 = 1:59.58 ao5


----------



## asacuber (Jun 13, 2016)

hmm nice


Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-13
solves/total: 1001/1001

single
best: 0.87
worst: 14.00

mean of 3
current: 4.23 (σ = 0.79)
best: 2.16 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 5
current: 3.98 (σ = 0.68)
best: 2.35 (σ = 0.08)

avg of 12
current: 3.77 (σ = 0.59)
best: 2.97 (σ = 0.65)

avg of 50
current: 3.67 (σ = 0.58)
best: 3.37 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 100
current: 3.68 (σ = 0.66)
best: 3.45 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 1000
current: 3.58 (σ = 0.66)
best: 3.58 (σ = 0.66)

Average: 3.58 (σ = 0.66)
Mean: 3.60

I'm gonna learn eg1


----------



## Torch (Jun 13, 2016)

4x4:
46.52, *42.32, (37.51), (52.49), 51.02, 40.02*, 45.66, 45.92, 47.70, 43.82, 45.54, 47.94 = 45.65 ao12, *44.45 ao5
*
44.45 ao5 with counting 51 lol, also the 40.02 had PLL parity.


----------



## Habs (Jun 13, 2016)

Beat my PB a few days ago. I only beat it by 0.02 seconds but its still a PB for me on 3x3x3. New PB is 15.94 seconds


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 13, 2016)

feet PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-13
avg of 12: 40.48

Time List:
1. 36.22 B2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' B F2 U R' F' L' R' 
2. (45.32) D2 L2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B' F' R' B' L U 
3. 36.52 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D U L2 U' F' L U R' B D B' F' R' U2 B2 
4. 40.09 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 U R' F L R' U' R2 U' L' B U' 
5. 44.31 D B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F D R U' R F2 D2 F' D' L 
6. 42.86 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B' U' R B L F' L D' 
7. 38.69 R2 F L2 U R2 D R' F' L D U2 F2 R F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 
8. (33.19) F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D F' D2 R U R B F' L D' B 
9. 38.35 L2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' R U B' F2 L U' B' R' D 
10. 42.55 D F' B' U L F2 U' B' U D2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R2 
11. 43.97 L2 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' L' D' F2 D' U' F' L2 R' D 
12. 41.25 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 L' D2 F' D U R F U L' F2

along with 42.08 ao50, 43.18 ao100. Still like 30 solves to roll...


----------



## Cale S (Jun 14, 2016)

1:12.09 5x5 single 

redux + cross was basically exactly 1:00


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 14, 2016)

sub 5 G perm time attack


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 14, 2016)

why no sub 6?

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-14
avg of 12: 6.094

Time List:
1. 7.121 B' L' R' U' R B' L R' U
2. 5.887 L B R L' U' R U' L'
3. 5.852 L B' U B' U R' L U
4. 5.193 L U' L R L' U L' B'
5. (11.418) L' B U L B L' U L'
6. 5.640 U B L' U' B' L R B'
7. (3.594) U L B' L U' B' R' L' R'
8. 4.274 L B R' L B R L' B'
9. 6.616 B' L B' R L U R L R'
10. 7.572 L' B' L R' B U' R' U'
11. 5.424 B U' L' U L' U' L R
12. 7.364 U B U B L U R U'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 14, 2016)

52.03 feet avg5
52.71, 50.35, 50.70, 1:04.95, 52.67

2 look PLL on last two solves why

edit: 55.27 avg12 and 58.12 avg25


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 14, 2016)

16.44 3x3 av100
haven't practiced 3x3 for ages after focusing on 3BLD


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 14, 2016)

Set 4x4 PBs across the board yesterday, including setting single PB three times. Old PB was 50.something, started yesterday off with 48.59, then later a 46.42, and finally a 46.25. 

Single- 46.25
Ao5- 54.59
Ao12- 56.22
Ao100- 59.50 (!)


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 14, 2016)

Pb mega single: 2:14.184
Pb 4x4 single: 48.851 (1st sub-50!)


----------



## CAL (Jun 14, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 1:12.09 5x5 single
> 
> redux + cross was basically exactly 1:00


Nice sub me.
What are your big averages?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 14, 2016)

CAL said:


> Nice sub me.
> What are your big averages?



I did a 1:28 avg25 recently, haven't done an avg50 or 100 in a long time (and didn't have my new Bochuang) but my pb avg100 is about 1:40, if I did one now it would probably be about 1:30


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 14, 2016)

All Yau5 PB's. I'm considering fully switching over to it.

1:35.200 single
1:41.788 Mo3
1:45.229 Ao5
1:48.529 Ao12
1:52.774 Ao50


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 14, 2016)

PB Ao5 with the GTS

Ao5: *8.51*

1. 7.71 B2 U2 R D2 R U2 L' D2 R F2 U' L R B2 U L' U' B F' 
2. (10.92) R L2 B2 F' D2 F D2 F' R2 D2 F' U F2 R B L2 D U' F' R2 
3. (7.53) F2 U2 L2 B R2 F' R2 B D2 F' R2 D B R U' L D' R F R F' 
4. 8.60 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L B' R B' R D' L2 B2 F' 
5. 8.99 U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 U2 L R2 F2 R B D2 R' D2 U L2 D F'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 14, 2016)

epic OH skills

28.12 avg5
29.39 avg12
30.90 avg25


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 14, 2016)

bad daily ao100, getting worse again ._. Only good thing was the single, had Niklas LL

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-14
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 5.39
worst: 11.24

mean of 3
current: 9.97 (σ = 0.10)
best: 7.54 (σ = 1.29)

avg of 5
current: 9.46 (σ = 0.80)
best: 8.21 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 12
current: 9.43 (σ = 0.63)
best: 8.79 (σ = 1.18)

avg of 50
current: 9.33 (σ = 0.66)
best: 9.21 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 100
current: 9.31 (σ = 0.70)
best: 9.31 (σ = 0.70)

Average: 9.31 (σ = 0.70)
Mean: 9.25

Time List:
1. 8.64 B L2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' U2 R' D R2 B' L R U 
2. 9.28 B D L2 D2 F2 B L D U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2 B R2 F' U 
3. 8.88 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F D R B U R' U' B2 L F U' 
4. 9.65 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D2 F' L' U' F D F L' B' D2 
5. 9.55 F' D' R2 D B2 U R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' U' B U2 L2 R U' F 
6. 8.79 L F U2 F2 U F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 L' U 
7. 10.28 B2 D2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U B' F' D' L' U2 B' R' B L2 
8. 9.89 B2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2 F L2 F2 D2 R D F U B' L2 R F' D' F 
9. 9.87 D2 B' R2 L D' F U L' F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D L2 
10. 9.60 B U R2 U L2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 U L' U' R F U' B2 R' D' R' 
11. 8.66 F D2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 L U2 L R B D' U' B' D2 U L2 B' 
12. 9.52 F2 D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 L' B' U2 F' D L' F2 D' B' D2 
13. 9.33 L2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 R' B' D' B2 F2 D B' L' B F' 
14. 10.47 D2 L U' D' B' U' D2 L' U' F' R2 F2 U2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 U2 
15. 9.90 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 F L' R U' L' F2 D F U B' 
16. 8.79 F2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L D2 F' U' L2 R' U L' D' 
17. 9.79 U L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 B U' F2 L U' L2 R' D R F' 
18. 8.07 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B U2 R' D L F' R' F2 R' U' 
19. 10.16 R D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F R U F' L2 U' R F R' U' 
20. 9.61 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R U F' U2 B' L2 F2 U B D' 
21. 9.13 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 B' F D' F' L' D2 B' R U' R' 
22. 9.66 F' D R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U L' F D' L D F' R2 D L' 
23. 8.90 B F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 D R D2 L' U2 B2 F U B' R2 
24. 8.88 B U' F U F D2 L' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 D2 L 
25. 9.41 B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B R D2 R2 D' B' D' R2 F L2 
26. 10.16 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' L' B R' U' L' U B2 F' U' B' 
27. 6.80 F2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B D B D2 B R' F U2 B R U2 
28. 8.77 B' L2 F' U2 L' U' B' L' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' 
29. 7.77 F' B' D F2 R' F B2 R' B' D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U 
30. 9.88 U2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L D2 F' U B R D L U 
31. 8.61 R U2 B2 U B2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' R' U2 B F R D2 R D2 L' 
32. 9.12 F' U' F U2 D L' B' D' R2 F' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 R2 D2 
33. 10.17 B F2 U B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B L' F D2 U' L B2 U' 
34. 8.73 F2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B D' U2 B L' R2 D2 L 
35. 9.01 D2 F' L F' U' B U2 D2 F' U' B2 U D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 L2 
36. 9.57 R2 B D R' F R U R' F U L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 
37. 8.96 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L' U' L' B U2 L' R2 B D 
38. 10.63 R2 D2 L' B R D2 F' B2 D B' U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 
39. 5.39 U2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U B2 U R2 B2 L' R D' B R B U L' B L 
40. 10.41 U2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 U R' D2 L D' U' R' D2 L 
41. 9.84 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' R' D' L' D R U L2 R' B 
42. 8.72 R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 D' L B' D2 R' F' R2 D' B2 R2 
43. 8.91 B' D' B2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 F D2 L' U F' L2 D' R D 
44. 6.35 R B' R2 F L2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 U' B' U F' D' L' D U' R2 
45. 7.34 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F2 L D2 U' L2 R' F' R' 
46. 11.24 U' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U B L2 B' F' R' U L' D U' F2 
47. 8.37 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B R' D2 B' F' D2 U R2 D F' L 
48. 10.51 B2 R2 D U F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D B' R2 B U2 R' F L' R U' L' 
49. 9.11 R' L2 D2 F2 U F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 F2 B' R D2 L2 F L B F2 D 
50. 10.78 R U' R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B L' B' R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B D2 
51. 10.05 B2 D2 L F D2 R' B U' D R U2 F2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 L2 
52. 8.65 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' L' B' D' F D' L' B D2 F2 R 
53. 9.73 F U R2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' U' L' U' R2 B2 L B2 U' F U2 
54. 8.71 R2 U2 F D2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R' B2 D' L' R2 B' D L D2 F' 
55. 9.98 U F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U F D2 B' L2 R' U' F2 
56. 10.39 L U' F' U' F' D B' U F' U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' 
57. 7.44 F2 D2 B F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F D' F' U R F U' L2 B L' D 
58. 11.01 U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B R2 F2 U B2 L' D' F D2 
59. 8.17 D' F B' U R' B L' D L' F' U2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F D2 
60. 7.94 F U2 B F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R U R' U2 R' U 
61. 9.62 L' D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 R B U' R D2 B U F' L 
62. 9.15 R F2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R B' D L' U' R F' U' R 
63. 10.47 D' U2 F' L2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 B R' B' U' F D R U' R' D2 
64. 8.50 D2 B' L2 U B' L2 U' B' R L2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F R2 L2 D2 F' 
65. 9.27 L2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L' D F' R B R2 U' F U F 
66. 9.62 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R B F' U' R2 B U R2 F2 L' 
67. 9.95 L2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R U2 D' B U' F' R' D2 U B' U R2 
68. 10.89 D2 U2 R F2 L U2 R U2 L D2 L' B L2 R B D L' R B D' B2 
69. 8.61 U2 B2 U2 L R' D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 D B F' D' L U2 L2 D2 R F 
70. 9.99 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B2 D F2 L D2 R' U2 B2 F' U' R 
71. 7.80 L2 B U' R D2 R2 U' R2 F L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 
72. 8.51 F' R2 U' B L' U L2 U F' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L D2 R2 L' U2 
73. 9.36 R2 U L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D U2 R B L D L' D2 R D B2 F 
74. 9.78 R2 U' R2 D U2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 D B L B2 L' F2 D2 L U' R2 B' 
75. 9.75 U' L2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U B2 U B' L F' D B' D2 B F L U 
76. 9.39 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R U2 B' R' D' R2 F D R U2 
77. 9.32 D2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 U L B' D F' U F' D2 F' L 
78. 8.94 R U' L2 B U' R2 D' F2 U F L U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' 
79. 10.11 B D B2 R B' D2 R' D R' B2 R L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 U2 F 
80. 9.03 L2 U B2 D U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L D2 F' R B' D' L F R U' R' 
81. 9.74 B' U D' L' D2 F2 U' R B' U' B2 U' R2 U' D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' 
82. 10.33 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U' F R' D' B L2 R D' L B2 L2 
83. 9.44 D F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U L' D2 U' R2 B D2 L' B D2 R2 
84. 8.66 R U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 R F D L2 U' B2 F U' B2 L 
85. 8.27 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F R D2 B' U R F2 
86. 9.37 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' R B D' L2 F R' U R2 F2 D2 
87. 9.02 B' R2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 R' D' B2 R' B2 L' R U F U2 
88. 8.46 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U L' U R2 F' D2 B' F2 U B' L2 
89. 8.21 U2 F' D' R' U2 B' R' F2 B2 L U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 U B2 U' R2 
90. 10.30 F' U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D R D F D2 U R' D' R2 U' 
91. 9.49 R' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' F' D2 L2 U' R F U L' R' F2 L' F 
92. 9.85 U' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 U' B' R D' B2 L2 F R' D' 
93. 9.18 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D U F2 U' L2 U' R' B' L2 R2 D' U L' B U 
94. 9.37 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F U L B U L F R2 F2 R' 
95. 9.75 F' B U' R D2 R' F L U' R U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U L2 
96. 6.82 F2 L2 B D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 F U2 R D L' R' U F D L2 U' F2 
97. 8.53 B D2 L' U F2 U2 D' L' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F 
98. 9.88 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 U' R B U B2 L2 D' L2 F D U' 
99. 9.96 B2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F L2 B D2 L2 D B' U2 F' D R' B' F2 D2 
100. 10.07 R' U2 D F' B' R U2 F' R U2 F2 L2 F2 R B2 L' B2 L' U2 D


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 14, 2016)

4x4 PB Ao5! 

Ao5: 35.32

1. 36.24 Rw B2 R' L' D Uw B2 L2 Uw' L' U R2 B' Uw' B2 U D B2 Rw Fw D2 L D' U Uw' L2 B L2 F' Rw U F2 Rw' U2 R2 L' U2 D' Uw2 Fw2 
2. 34.17 F' Uw' Fw' F U' L2 Fw L' R' D' Fw Uw2 F' Uw F2 R2 Rw' D' R2 F' U' Rw L R2 Fw Uw B U' L' D U2 L Uw' D' L' D' B2 L Fw2 L 
3. 35.55 Rw' U' L' F2 Rw' R D R' L2 B2 Rw R' Uw' L2 D R B U' Uw B R' Rw' B' F2 Fw Rw' Uw' R' D2 Uw2 Rw' D2 B' F Fw2 L R' U Uw F2 
4. (50.52) Uw2 F' B U Fw2 F Uw' F Uw' B2 R' L B F' Rw2 B' F2 Fw2 Rw' D2 L2 Rw D' Rw2 F L2 U D2 Uw2 R' L Uw2 B F2 D' R' L' Rw D F 
5. (33.56) L2 Fw2 R2 Uw' B' Uw' B Uw Fw2 B' Uw R D R D U Rw' Fw' F U2 B2 Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw' F Fw Rw F' Uw' Rw R' B' U2 Fw Uw2 R' Uw' L2 Rw2


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 14, 2016)

Dang CoolMinxer, that consistency.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm finally getting a standard deviation under 2 seconds! I'm finally getting sub-10 times, and my first ever 14 second average of 100 with ZZ-CT!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 15, 2016)

Jaycee said:


> Dang CoolMinxer, that consistency.


I was even better once, a little above .5 std lol

Feet PB's
42.81 ao100
42.03 ao50
also 36.78 2nd best mo3


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 15, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I'm finally getting a standard deviation under 2 seconds! I'm finally getting sub-10 times, and my first ever 14 second average of 100 with ZZ-CT!
> 
> View attachment 6331


nice job man. I'm getting lots more sub 10 singles with ZB too! its nice when it starts to work ayyy. You gotta get one of the sub 10s on cam


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 15, 2016)

2.936, 3.856, 3.473, 1.913, 2.456, 1.697, 2.289, 2.528, (1.192), 3.120, 2.408, 4.081, 3.296, 4.963, 1.769, 2.408, 5.373, 1.888, 6.644, 4.226, 2.600, (13.607), 2.480, 3.464, (1.136), 3.521, 2.465, 3.264, 2.216, 2.936, 2.969, 4.551, 3.854, 2.425, 1.737, (1.144), 1.753, 2.504, 2.624, 4.288, 2.801, (0.008), 2.897, 3.681, 2.968, 4.728, 4.112, 2.881, (11.464), 3.811, 3.616, 4.222, 2.649, (1.224), 3.849, 3.536, 3.329, 4.141, 2.793, 1.840, 2.633, 3.536, 2.297, 5.139, 5.329, 2.568, (12.815), 3.072, 2.673, 2.984, 1.344, 4.623, 3.057, 3.041, 5.169, 1.392, 2.817, 2.744, 2.888, 4.509, 2.945, 3.683, (8.558), 4.084, 1.289, 2.321, 2.792, 3.703, 2.328, 2.920, 3.105, (16.350), 2.160, 2.921, 1.920, 3.168, 4.558, 2.720, 2.256, 3.344,
ZBLL =3.143 avg of 100. Lol so close to pi (the number).
working on Pi now then onto to H which shouldn't take too long


----------



## imvelox (Jun 15, 2016)

2:23.28 7x7 single
Second best ever


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 15, 2016)

great average, gonna upload soon 

Average of 12: 2.46
1. 2.30 U R2 F' R' U F U F' R 
2. (2.06) R2 F R2 F U R F R2 U' 
3. 2.15 F R' U' F U2 F' R U R 
4. 2.40 U R2 F U R' F2 U' R U' 
5. (DNF(3.21)) U R2 F' R F2 R F2 U' R2 U' 
6. 2.75 U2 F' U' F R' U F' R F2 U2 
7. 2.63 U' R' U' F U' R' U' R U 
8. 2.78 R U F2 U F' U' R U' R2 U2 
9. 3.03 U R' U R' F' U2 F' R U2 
10. 2.28 F2 R F' U' F2 R F2 U' R 
11. 2.15 U F U' R' U2 F2 R F R 
12. 2.15 U2 R2 F' U' F2 U F2 R' F' U'


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-15
avg of 12: 10.40

Time List:
1. 11.00 L' D2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B' U R B D' L' D
2. 9.78 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B U2 L2 B D2 R' U2 F' R D F' L2 R' D' U'
3. 11.14 D2 R B2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' R F2 B' L' D U' R U2 B D' F' D
4. 10.35 B2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 L D2 R F2 L B' D' U2 L2 D' R' F2 U' B F'
5. 9.15 F D' F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 F2 U L' D2 B L B2 D F R2 U
6. 11.54 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F U' R B2 R2 D R2 D' L F'
7. 10.33 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F' L U2 F' L2 B U' F' D' B2
8. 9.33 F' D R' B2 U' L2 U' R D B L2 F' R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B L2
9. (23.63) L2 F L2 U' D' F2 R U R' F R2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 B' L2
10. (8.39) D F2 R' L F' D2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 B2 D
11. 11.41 B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 D F2 D' R' D' L2 B L2 B L F D U'
12. 9.94 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' D' B2 R' D U R2 B' R F'

All the solves are on cam, but I cut the video between solves 1 and 2. Probably would look fishy to upload a video with an abrupt cut like that.

Also, 8 of 12 solves were green cross, maybe color neutral isn't that great after all?


----------



## nalralz (Jun 15, 2016)

3x3 PB AVERAGE ON CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!! AND THE 12.67 HAD A PLL LOCK UP!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-15
avg of 5: 11.51

Time List:
1. (10.42) R2 D L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F' D' R D2 L2 D' U2 L' U 
2. (16.26) L' D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F' R B2 D' F L B' D2 L' U2 
3. 10.89 R2 L D' L U' D' L2 F' B2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R F' 
4. 10.97 B2 U' D' F2 R' U F U D2 R2 F U2 B R2 B R2 F' D2 F R' 
5. 12.67 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 L B U' R B L D' L2 U2 B'


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-15
avg of 5: 9.99

Time List:
1. 9.38 L D2 F' L2 D' B D F2 R L U2 R' F2 L U2 D2 L' U'
2. (12.01) U' B' R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 L' B2 L' U' B L' D2 R' U2
3. 11.33 L' F2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R' B' D2 R2 D' B U F L'
4. 9.27 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 U' B2 R F' L U F L R2 D
5. (8.98) R2 F' D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B R' F2 D' F2 U2 F' R' U2 B D2

lol sub-10 with counting 11.33


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 15, 2016)

lolskoob

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-15
avg of 5: 2.96

Time List:
1. 3.33 U R' U B' L' B L' B 
2. 3.34 U L U' R' B U R' B U' 
3. (4.82) B U' L B' R B L' R' 
4. (1.82) L R' U R' B R' U' R' 
5. 2.20 B L B' R' B U L B'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 15, 2016)

another sub-10 average on cam yay

Average of 5: 9.98
1. (12.06) B L2 F' U2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' F' L' R' F' U R' U' R2 
2. 9.05 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 F' L B R D' R2 F' D2 R2 
3. 11.12 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F R B U2 F' D R U' L' F 
4. 9.76 L2 U' R2 B' D2 B2 R' U F U2 R U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L' F2 
5. (8.96) R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F U' F L' D' F2 D2 R' F 

part of a sub-11 avg12 and I also got an 8.21 single on cam


----------



## Torch (Jun 16, 2016)

Mega:
1:24.55, 1:36.96, 1:30.38, 1:29.10, 1:42.48, 1:34.88, *1:29.38, 1:25.27, 1:36.16, (1:19.35), 1:24.34*, (1:45.61) = 1:31.35 ao12, *bolded *is 1:26.33 ao5, single is also PB


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 16, 2016)

10.07 3x3 a50


----------



## Cale S (Jun 16, 2016)

finally sub-20 OH single
(19.69) U R2 U R' B D B R' L' D2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D F2 B2 R2 F2 
part of 25.69 avg5

z2 D R D L2 D // cross + preserve pair
L' U2 L // first pair
y R' U2 R U R' U' R // second pair
y' R' U' R U2 R U R' // third pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // fourth pair
U' R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2 // ZBLL

40/19.69 = 2.03 tps lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 16, 2016)

great session, with tied 5.71 fullstep PB 

single
best: 5.71
worst: 11.14

mean of 3
current: 8.61 (σ = 0.95)
best: 7.71 (σ = 1.55)

avg of 5
current: 8.86 (σ = 0.67)
best: 7.91 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 12
current: 8.75 (σ = 0.59)
best: 8.60 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 50
current: 9.05 (σ = 0.68)
best: 8.89 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 100
current: 8.98 (σ = 0.74)
best: 8.98 (σ = 0.74)

Average: 8.98 (σ = 0.74)
Mean: 8.95

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 8.40 L F' B L2 B U B' D' F B2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L2 B2
2. 8.11 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 D B' D U2 R' B2 L' D L2 U
3. 8.30 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' L' B2 F' U' R U' R2
4. 8.01 R2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 R' D' B' R D L2
5. 10.48 D' L2 B2 U2 B L2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U L U' R2 B' D U' B' U2
6. 9.54 D2 B2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L2 R D2 F2 B' D R2 D L2 B' R D F'
7. 9.53 F' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U2 F R F' L F2 U' L' U' F'
8. 7.96 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L D F D' L' B R U B2 R
9. 8.86 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' L' D' B R' U F R2 U2 L'
10. 9.28 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 D2 R' D2 U R' B F R D U'
11. 7.74 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U F' U' B2 L U R' F' L2 B U
12. 10.33 U L U2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 B' D' B' F' U' B2 L' F' U
13. 9.63 L2 B' U B2 R' U' F' L' D' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B'
14. 7.12 F2 R' U' R F' U2 D2 R' U F U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2
15. 9.44 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D U' R U2 B' L F' D' U' B2 R' U2 L'
16. 8.97 F' B' R' U L2 U B' R B' U' R U2 R2 F2 L B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2
17. 9.52 D2 F U2 L2 F D2 U2 B R2 B2 F' U F2 U' L D2 B' U B' U'
18. 6.47 D U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D' B2 L' U' F2 L' D' F'
19. 8.97 U' B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 R D2 L U' B U F' D'
20. 9.47 R2 B' D' R' F' D R' D2 L' B L2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B U2 B'
21. 8.59 B2 U2 D2 B D2 F' R D R U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R B'
22. 9.18 R' B2 R2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 D F' U' F2 U2 R' B F'
23. 10.07 B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U L R D2 R' D' U2 F L
24. 8.17 U' D2 R' D2 U2 L B2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 B L2 R B L' R2 D B R'
25. 9.29 B' R U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 F R' F2 D2 B U' B L D
26. 8.21 U D2 B' R2 B L2 F L2 D2 B' F' D L F2 L2 U' B' D2 F' R' D
27. 10.03 D2 F R2 B' U2 B' R2 F D2 B' R2 L' D2 L F D2 L' U' F D
28. 8.58 F R2 F2 U2 F R2 B D2 F U2 R2 U' R F2 L' D' R' B R2 U'
29. 10.86 F' B R L U L' F2 D F D2 F L2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 B'
30. 8.91 B2 D B U' B2 R B2 D F L2 D2 R F2 R' F2 R' F2 B2
31. 9.76 U L' U' F' B2 U B' R U F D2 B R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2
32. 7.33 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B' U L' R' B2 D U' L2 B' D
33. 10.11 R F D B' U' L2 B2 R F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 D2
34. 8.48 U2 B L2 F' D2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 D' B2 F L R' F2 L' D' U'
35. 8.42 D2 R' F R' L D' R' B U2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 D' B2 F'
36. 8.49 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 B' R2 U2 F R
37. 10.46 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' L D2 B2 F D L U2 R2
38. 8.91 F2 D R' D F2 D' F' L B R F2 R D2 L U2 L2 D2 L'
39. 8.06 D2 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 D2 R' U L B R' F2 L' U R' U2
40. 9.07 R' F D' B' R L B' D L2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 R U2 D
41. 8.98 L2 D L' U D2 R' U B' D' R U2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 L'
42. 9.29 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 L B F2 D R2 U' L' F U2 L
43. 8.88 R' D2 L2 B' F R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' L U2 B2 F D F U B
44. 7.73 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' F D2 L2 B2 U' B' L' D' L R B' D' B R
45. 6.55 D R2 U' F L D B2 L U D2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R
46. 9.47 U2 R D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R U2 L' F R' U R D B' L2 D F2
47. 7.11 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L D L2 U' L' D F' L2 D' R
48. 9.09 L2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 U F' R' U B D' L2 R2 U2 L
49. 10.00 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F L' R2 F2 D2 U R' B2 U'
50. 9.16 B R' D2 L R D2 B2 D2 R' F2 R U2 F' R' B' R U F2 D' B2
51. 9.43 L F2 B R' U L' B L D L2 F2 L2 B U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L'
52. 9.72 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 L B' D' F' D' L2 U R B'
53. 8.65 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U R2 B' F R' U2 L U' B' D' R2 U'
54. 8.23 R2 U R' F U2 D B U2 L U D F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 L2
55. 8.91 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L' F' U2 B' D' U B L' B' U
56. 8.35 L' D F' D' F' R2 B U' R F' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 B' R2
57. 9.38 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U L' B' U R D F U2 F' L' B'
58. 9.05 B D2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 F D2 R' D2 F U L D' U2
59. 5.71 B' D' R2 L2 F' L2 B R U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F D
60. 9.95 L B L2 B U2 F D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B L' U2 B D' U' R' U2 L
61. 8.61 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R' F2 U B F2 D' L' U2 B L
62. 9.60 R U B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' R' B' L' R U' R B L2 D2
63. 9.73 R2 L U D F U2 R' D' L R2 F L2 B' L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 D2
64. 8.39 D' U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 U2 R' D' L B D L2 D2 B2 R2 U
65. 9.71 L' F2 R D2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U L D2 F R' B' U F R F2
66. 7.51 U' R F2 B R2 U' R' F2 D' R2 F2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F U2
67. 8.00 F' D2 L F B2 L F R2 D' L' F L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 B R2
68. 9.11 F2 U2 R D' R F L2 B R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 B'
69. 10.56 R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 R' D R2 U F' L D' L2 U2 R'
70. 8.96 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' F' D' L2 R2 U' R' U2 L B D'
71. 9.50 F' R2 L2 U L F R2 B2 R B F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2
72. 9.42 R B2 R U' F D' F' D' F' U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L' F2 R2
73. 8.84 B D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 U' L' U2 R D2 U2 B U'
74. 7.47 L2 B F L2 B' R2 U2 B U2 L' D2 R2 U' B L' B' F D' R2
75. 8.55 D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 B L2 B D2 L' D' B2 U2 B F L' R B' U
76. 10.64 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U F D' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' D2
77. 8.57 R U2 B D2 F' R2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B D' L F L B' D L U'
78. 9.91 R2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F R2 D2 R2 B L' B D' F' L2 F' L2 U' F
79. 8.10 R U2 R F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R B2 U2 D B' D' B2 D B' R' U' F2
80. 10.28 F R' B2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 D B D B' D2 R' F L2 F
81. 8.55 L' U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L B2 L U2 B' R2 F2 U' L B U' L2 U2 R2
82. 9.12 F L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 R' F2 D' F2 U F2 L' B' D2 L
83. 9.52 U' B L2 R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 U2 F' U B2 L R F' D2 U
84. 9.10 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 R' D' L B L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F
85. 11.14 F2 B' D R L U' L B D2 L D2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' B2 R2 D2
86. 9.60 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 B R F' U' L' D' L D2 R' D2
87. 9.34 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' F2 U2 F' R' F L R2 U' R U2 L' D F2
88. 10.04 B L' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' U' L' R D B R' D' R' U
89. 7.72 D R2 F2 D U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B L D2 F R' D' R2 B' R' D2
90. 10.56 L R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D' L F D B L F' D F2 U2
91. 8.92 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 D R2 B F D' B' L U R'
92. 7.95 R D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 F U2 D R2 B R F D' B2 D' U' B2
93. 8.66 B2 D2 L2 U' R F' L F L' U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 F'
94. 8.96 D2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' R F D L2 D R B D U'
95. 8.68 R F' U2 F' D2 B L2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 D' R' F' U B' R B2 F D2
96. 9.30 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 R D2 B D' B' F2 U' L' B' F
97. 9.19 F2 R F B2 L2 U2 B R' F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B'
98. 9.70 B' L' U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R B2 D2 B' U B2 R F' L F R' F2
99. 8.08 B' L2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 R' U' F' R F2 U2
100. 8.04 U2 B' R' L2 D L2 B R2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D' R2 B2 R2 D



reconstruction of the 5:
B' D' R2 L2 F' L2 B R U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F D

z2 y' //inspection
R L' F' //xcross+ pair preserve
y U' R U' R' //F2L #2
y' U2 L U L' U L U' L // F2L #3
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L finish
U' sune // OLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

46/5.71 =8.05 gj tps


----------



## Cale S (Jun 16, 2016)

1:22.76 5x5 avg5

1:26.59, (1:18.10), (1:33.16), 1:20.21, 1:21.49


----------



## Torch (Jun 16, 2016)

7.94 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B' L' U' F' R D2 L' B F D'

Can't reconstruct, but it was fullstep, LL was F sexy F' Gb perm.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 16, 2016)

6.39 3x3 pb single from last night

D2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D' L2 D R' F' L' U' R B2 R'

x2 y' R' L' F D' // cross
U R U R' L U L' // first pair
y2 U' R' U' R // second pair
y' U' R U' R' // third pair
U' L' U L // fourth pair
U R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL with PLL skip


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 16, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-16
avg of 5: 30.69

Time List:
1. 29.86 R' L Uw U F' Uw2 Fw U F' Rw2 F' D' Rw Fw B Rw D2 Fw' D' B' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw' Uw U2 B2 L' F2 Uw Rw' Uw' U' L2 Rw U Uw' B' 
2. (26.32) Uw' B R' L U F' L F L Rw Uw L F L Uw2 D2 L Fw' R' Uw' F Rw D2 F2 Rw' U2 B Uw L' D' Fw U2 F2 Rw2 Fw R2 U' D2 Fw F2 
3. 32.22 R' Fw' U Rw2 R' F2 D' B D2 U' B2 L' B' Uw' B2 Rw2 F' Rw' D2 B2 Fw Rw F2 B2 R' Uw2 R2 D2 F' U2 Rw' L2 Uw' L2 R Uw Fw U2 L2 F 
4. (33.00) F' L2 R2 B2 R' U2 Fw2 L2 U Rw' R Uw U2 F' R F' D' B Fw L2 Rw D R2 U R' D' L2 Uw F B2 R U R D' L' U R U B' U' 
5. 29.97 R Rw B U2 D R2 Fw2 D2 U Uw' Fw' B U' F2 D B2 Uw R' F2 R2 Fw2 L2 F2 B L2 D2 Rw' Fw' U L' Rw Fw' L' R Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 U Uw2

New Yuxin 4 is insanely good. Waaaay better than my Aosu.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 16, 2016)

First ever LL skip on a timed solve nearly gave me an OH Pb single and led to a Pb Ao5: (16.850), 22.616, (26.100), 22.966, 21.833 = 22.138
Also got a Pb mega single yesterday: 2:10.017


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 17, 2016)

Yay almost Pb avg of 5: 1.246 Sooooooo hyped for SNS
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-16
avg of 5: 1.246

Time List:
1. (2.560) U' R2 F' U F' U F2 U' F'
2. 1.403 F' R' U' R' U' F2 U' R' U
3. 0.944 F2 U2 R' F' R U' F U2 R2 U'
4. 1.392 U2 F2 R' F R2 F' U R2 U'
5. (0.920) U R' F' U2 R2 U' R F U


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 17, 2016)

3x3 single PB! 10.21. Looked at the timer during PLL and freaked, locked up probably costing me sub-10. Oh well!
R' F2 B R' U' R B2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D R2

z2
F' L D R D2
y L' U L
R' U2 R d' R U R'
R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' y' R U' R' y L' U2 L (i know this is gross)
U' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2

disappointing TPS. blame the lockup.

EDIT!!!: PBs across the board!
PB Ao5: (10.45), 13.81, (14.68), 12.48, 12.60 = 12.96!!
PB Ao12: 12.52, 15.27,13.64, (19.29), 13.88, (10.45), 13.81, 14.68, 12.48, 12.60, 14.68, 14.63 = 13.82!!
PB Ao100 = 15.19!!!

To put it in perspective, my old PB Ao5 was 13.4. That also is likely the first time I've had only one counting sup-15 in an Ao12 ever. Yowza and this is all with a stickerless GuHong that's my "backup" cube because my ZhanChi is temporarily out of commission.

One more thing: 50 of these solves were sub-15, and 50 were sup-15. Jesus Christ I don't know what I did to deserve this improvement!


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 17, 2016)

12.1X ZB method slow turning Avg of 12, also nice 7.74 single, Xcross to NIKKlas


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 17, 2016)

2x2
2.99 ao50
3.12 ao100

I had better not screw up tomorrow


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 17, 2016)

feet: wat the .... 

35.42 PB mo3
37.30 PB ao5
38.28 PB ao12
39.77 PB ao25

Session average: 39.77
1. 42.93 U2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 F D2 L2 U' L D' B F' D B' R U 
2. 42.21 L2 B R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B D2 U2 R' U' L' U' B F2 U' R' U2 F 
3. 40.27 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U F D2 B R2 D' L U F2 R 
4. (46.68) B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 R2 U L R2 B F U' L F' L2 D' L2 
5. 35.09 R' D L B2 R2 B' R' B' U L' B2 R' U2 R' L2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 
6. 36.18 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U L U2 F2 D' B2 U' R B F2 R 
7. 35.46 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 F' R' D2 U F L' B2 D2 F R 
8. 41.02 F R' U' L U2 F' D2 B' R' U B2 D2 L' U2 R U2 D2 B2 R D2 R' 
9. 43.00 D R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 F' R U L U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' U2 
10. 36.00 L B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L U B' L' D' U' B' U2 R B 
11. 44.09 B D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 F R B F2 L' B R2 U' F2 D' F' 
12. 39.55 F L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 U L F2 U2 L' U L F D' R 
13. 39.81 R2 L2 B L D2 L2 B' U F2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 
14. (34.27) F' R B' U L2 B2 R' B U R F' D2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 D2 B' L2 
15. (32.19) F L2 B' F2 L2 F D2 F' D2 F' D U F' R B' L' R' D F2 U 
16. 42.40 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 D F L U B' D2 F D L D2 U2 
17. 42.05 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R D' U L' D2 F D' R' U F R 
18. 39.03 U' R' B' L' D' R2 F' U' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 
19. 37.90 B' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' L F' L2 U' F2 D R B' D2 
20. 38.69 L U2 B2 R' U2 L D2 R' F2 R F2 U B2 R D2 F D2 R U' L2 
21. 43.36 L2 D' F R U' R U2 R F' R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 
22. 43.13 R2 L F2 U2 L2 U' L B D' R2 B D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 
23. (48.47) R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' F U F U L' D' F D' B U2 
24. 36.63 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D F2 R' U B2 L D B R F R2 D2 
25. 36.44 L2 D U2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F R' B U' F2 D2 U2 F L' F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 17, 2016)

Mean of 3: 34.38
1. 27.38 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F R' U' B D2 R' B' F' D2 R 
2. 39.31 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 D' R F U2 L D F' D2 U' L R2 
3. 36.44 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 F' D R2 B2 D U2 B R' B F' 

reconstruction of the 27:
y' //inspection
U' L2 y' U' R U' R' D2 //xcross
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //2nd pair
U2 L U L' // 3rd pair
y2 R' U' R U' R B' R' B //4th pair
y' R' F2 L F L' F R //OLL
U y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

43/27.38= 1.57 tps


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 17, 2016)

Got my first sub-3 on a 2x2!
2.97 seconds: (I use Varasano[Ortega]) CLL block> Sune> PLL skip.
Also a record 4.35 ao5. I average sub-6, so that's really nice.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 17, 2016)

PB ao 12
(skewb duh)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-17
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 1.98
worst: 6.84

mean of 3
current: 4.29 (σ = 0.23)
best: 2.75 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 5
current: 4.30 (σ = 0.14)
best: 3.22 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 4.00 (σ = 0.40)
best: 3.36 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 50
current: 4.00 (σ = 0.59)
best: 3.72 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 100
current: 3.90 (σ = 0.63)
best: 3.90 (σ = 0.63)



Spoiler: Time List



1. 3.51 R' B' R L B R U R' 
2. 4.28 B R' L B L' R L R' 
3. DNF(3.52) L' U R' L' U' B' R' B L 
4. 4.83 U' R' U L' R' B' L' R' 
5. 3.56 B' U B R' L' B' U L 
6. 2.49 B U B R B U R U' 
7. 4.79 U' B U B' L U L B 
8. 3.35 L B' R L' R B' U R' 
9. 3.98 L B' R' L U' R L' U 
10. 3.45 R B R' B' L U' L' R B' 
11. 3.47 R U R L' R L' B' U' 
12. 3.52 B' U' B' U B' R' U' L' B 
13. 4.32 B U R U L' B' L R' L 
14. 4.09 L' U' B U' L R U L' R 
15. 4.36 L' R' U L U' L' B U 
16. 4.38 R' B' U' B R' U' L' R' L 
17. 2.65 L B L R U' B' U L' 
18. 4.65 L' R' B R L' R U B' L' 
19. 4.06 R' U' R U R' U' R' L' 
20. 3.29 R' L' R' B U B' U R' L' 
21. 3.99 B' R' L B R L' U' R' L' 
22. 3.51 B R B' R L' B' L B 
23. 3.76 L' R B' R L U B' U' 
24. 5.80 R B R L U B' R' L' R 
25. 4.78 B' R B L R L' B' U' 
26. 4.14 U' L R U R B' U' R 
27. 4.52 R' L' B R' B L' U R L 
28. 3.55 U' R' U' B U R U' R' 
29. 3.07 B' R' B' L' R B' U L 
30. 4.65 L' B R B' L R' U' B' 
31. 4.24 R U' L B' R L' R' L' 
32. 5.56 R B L' B' R U B U 
33. 2.68 B R L U' L' R' B' R' 
34. 3.85 B U R U' R' L R' B' L 
35. 2.84 R' B' R' B' L U' L' R 
36. 3.72 R U L' R L' B' R L 
37. 3.13 B R' U' B R' U' R' B R' 
38. 2.22 U' L' B R' B' U B L R 
39. 3.84 R L R U L' R U' B 
40. 2.78 B' R U' L' R' U' L' B 
41. 4.44 L' B' R' B' R' L R' L 
42. 4.00 R' L B R U R U' R' U' R' 
43. 3.05 L R U' R U L R' L B' 
44. 3.63 R U' B L R' L U' R' B 
45. 4.16 R' B' R L' B R' L' U' R' 
46. 3.60 B R U' R' U' L U B' R' L 
47. 3.69 U R B' L B U R' L 
48. 2.70 L' R B' U R U R' U' 
49. 1.98 U' B' R B U R' L U' 
50. 3.57 U' R U' R L B U R 
51. 3.77 R L U B' R L B' R 
52. 3.63 U B' U' R L R B' R' B' 
53. 2.75 U' B L B' L R' U L' 
54. 4.35 R U B' U' R L' R L 
55. 3.42 L B' U' R L B' R U' 
56. 4.01 R' B R' L' B' L R B' U' 
57. 4.20 U' L' R' U L' B' R L U 
58. 3.74 L' R' B' U L R L' U' 
59. 3.88 B' U L' B' R U' B R U 
60. 5.16 B' U R U R L' B' R U' 
61. 4.99 L' B U' B' U' B L' B U 
62. 3.79 L B' L B' U' B' L R 
63. 4.92 B L B' U' R' U' B R' 
64. 2.75 U' B U B' U L' B U' R' 
65. 4.19 R B U R L' U R' U' R' 
66. 3.44 R' B' L B R L B' R' L' 
67. 3.21 B' L U' R' U' L U' B 
68. 5.05 R' B' R' U' L' B' R B 
69. 4.12 U B' R B U' B' L' U L' 
70. 3.07 B R' U' B R L' U' R' 
71. 4.60 B L' U B' R B' U' L 
72. 3.58 R B R' B' L' B' U' B L 
73. 4.52 B' U' B' L' B U' L' R 
74. 3.88 B' U R B' R B' R' B' U 
75. 6.84 U B' R L B R B' U 
76. 4.99 R L' U L U' R U' R 
77. 3.53 R L' U' R L' U R L' 
78. 3.91 L' R' U R L' R U' R' L 
79. 4.11 L R' B R' B' R B R U' 
80. 3.63 R L B R U' B' R B' U' 
81. 4.73 B' L R B U B R B L' 
82. 2.15 R U B' U' B' U R' B' R 
83. 3.90 U' R' U R B' U' B L' 
84. 3.72 L' R' U' R U L' R' B' L 
85. 3.44 U' R' B L B' R B U' 
86. 2.84 R' L R' U' B U' R' U' 
87. 5.90 R' U' L U' R B U' L' R 
88. 4.67 U' B R U' L' R' L' R' 
89. 4.01 U B' U B' L R B' L' 
90. 3.32 B U' B' L' B' U' R' U' 
91. 4.07 B R' U L' U R' U R 
92. 3.85 B' R U' L R L' R' U' 
93. 2.01 B R B' L B R' B' R B 
94. 5.27 L' U L' R' B U L R 
95. 3.34 U B L R L R' B' R L' 
96. 4.40 L' U' B U' L' U R' B U' 
97. 4.14  U L' B L B' R U R L 
98. 4.03 L' B R' U' B R' B U L' 
99. 4.48 L B' L' B' L B R L B' 
100. 4.36 L R' B L B' R' B' L' U'


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 18, 2016)

ZBLL 2.88 avg of 12. lots of fails but definitely improving heaps


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 18, 2016)

34.41 Roux av12
I'm completely CN. currently using COLL for CMLL 


Spoiler



1. 34.82 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B D' R U B' R' F' U L2 D F' 
2. (41.66) U R' F2 L' B R F U' L F2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 R2 
3. 33.84 U L2 D F' R L' U F2 U B2 L U2 D2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R' L2 
4. (23.83) F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L B R' B' U L2 R' U F L' 
5. 31.93 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 D' U' B' U' L U2 F' D' L2 B 
6. 38.18 F2 U2 L D2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D F' U R' F U R2 B 
7. 31.27 U L' D2 R D R' U F U' B U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 L' U2 
8. 34.44 F2 D B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 U L' B' L2 R2 F' L2 F' D 
9. 40.30 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' F D2 L2 R B' U L' B F D' 
10. 33.63 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 U L' B R F2 R B2 D R' U' B' 
11. 38.80 L2 F' R' F' U D2 R' U R2 F' D2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 D' F2 B2 U 
12. 26.89 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U B2 L' F D R U' L2 U2 F R F


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 18, 2016)

Pure sub-10 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-18
avg of 5: 9.51

Time List:
1. 9.79 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D F L2 U2 B2 D2 L B D F2
2. (9.92) U' L2 D U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' L U2 R2 F D' B2 L U2
3. (8.72) D2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 F' U L' U' F D' L2 D2 L
4. 9.29 B' R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F U' B2 D' U L' F2 L B F
5. 9.44 L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B2 L F D2 R U' F2 U B U


----------



## ottozing (Jun 18, 2016)

Was surprised when I looked up at the timer and saw a 5 given the awful VLS case 

5.969 U2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R D2 F' D' U' L2 B2 U' R F2 

z2
L' D' R D R2 U R' D2
R' U' R U L' U' L 
y R U' R2' U R
U' R U R' U2
B' R U' R' U R' U R U' R' U' R B
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## asacuber (Jun 18, 2016)

yeaa

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-18
single: 55.03

Time List:
1. 55.02 U2 B' Rw R2 B2 Fw' Rw' D' U R2 Uw' F R U2 D2 B' F' U B2 D L2 R Fw2 L' R2 Rw' D2 F2 R' U' L2 B2 L U R2 B Fw' Rw D2 B'

E: not even sub 11 ughhhhh

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-18
avg of 5: 11.00

Time List:
1. 10.74 B D L2 B' L2 D R2 U L F' U2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 
2. (16.30) U B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B R B L' D2 L F L U' B2 
3. 10.87 F2 D B2 U L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' B' L' U' R' U R' U2 B D 
4. 11.37 D R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 D' U L' B2 U F' R F2 
5. (10.16) F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 F' U2 L' R D' U L' B D' L2

also 2x2 avg12 tied pb

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-18
avg of 12: 2.97

Time List:
1. 3.67 R F R' U2 F U2 R2 F' R 
2. 4.02 R U2 F2 R U' R U' F R' U2 
3. 3.62 F' R2 F' R' U R2 U' R F' U 
4. 2.29 F2 R' F R2 F2 U F' R U 
5. 3.37 F2 R' U F' U2 F' R2 F' R U2 
6. 2.47 F U' R F R F' U' F R2 
7. (1.36) R F U' R U2 R U' F' R' 
8. 3.13 F R2 U' F' U2 R F' R2 U' 
9. 2.73 F U' R U2 F U2 F2 R F2 
10. (4.42) U R' F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U 
11. 1.71 F' U' F R2 U' R U' R2 U' 
12. 2.68 F' R F' R' F2 U R' F' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Official sub-9 single lmao


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 18, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Official sub-9 single lmao


 I saw that on cube comps. nice job man


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I saw that on cube comps. nice job man



Failed everything else though so


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 18, 2016)

5x5: 1:04.79 PB single
1:17.34 ao50 PB
1:12.96 not sure if PB ao5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 18, 2016)

Average of 12: 14.56
1. 13.47 
2. 12.88 
3. (17.37) 
4. 17.04 
5. 16.76 
6. (12.75) 
7. 13.69 
8. 12.92 
9. 15.07 
10. 14.04 
11. 14.90 
12. 14.82 

OH on cam, solves 6-10 are a 13.55 PB ao5


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 18, 2016)

Tied ao12 pb:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-18
avg of 12: 9.76

Time List:
1. 9.35 D B R2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F' D2 F' U F D F' L' U L' R' 
2. 8.86 F U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 D' R U' B' F L' U B U 
3. 10.44 D U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R F' U2 L' D B' U' L R' 
4. 10.57 U2 L F' B2 D' R' B U2 D' L' D' R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 
5. 10.62 F R2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L U B2 R2 U' L B2 F' L2 F 
6. (8.10) R D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 F D2 F U' B' F L R2 B D' 
7. 9.23 L2 D' F' B R L U R D B' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 
8. 11.43 L2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B D F R B2 D' F D2 B L 
9. 8.70 L B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' R U' B' D B' L R B' F' 
10. (11.89) U' D2 L' D2 L' U2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L' U' B' L U F' L R U 
11. 9.86 D' L' F2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 B F2 L B2 D' F D2 U 
12. 8.45 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' R2 U' R D' B2 R2 D2 B' R U' F2

Also new ao50 pb: 10:25


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 18, 2016)

29.70 roux av12
Full color neutral

edit
Rolled it to28.95


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 19, 2016)

Great oh avg, tips are appreciated


----------



## Cale S (Jun 19, 2016)

15.15 skewb movecount avg500

17.67 2x2 movecount avg25


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 19, 2016)

Skewb:4.41 average and 2.48 single! (Official) Failed pretty much everything else, but there is still tomorrow


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 19, 2016)

Cajun Cube Clash 2016:
13.80 3x3 ao5, 11.79 single (In the finals too)
54.73 4x4 single and 1:02.38 average (not good average, good single
2:06.01 Megaminx single, 2:14.32 Ao5 (sub-par, but state records!)
41.41 OH average and 37.81 single (good)
and some other stuff.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 19, 2016)

20.49 Roux PB!!
I'm going to start learning PDF's CMLL algs


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-19
avg of 5: 44.84

Time List:
1. 45.14 R L Fw Uw' U' B' Rw B' Uw2 B' Uw B2 L' R' B2 Rw D2 Fw' U L R2 Rw2 U' B' R2 F' Fw' U D L2 D2 R2 Uw' R' F' Fw' D' Fw' D2 L2
2. (40.33) D2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 U' F Rw U Fw2 Uw' U' Rw U Rw Fw2 F' U R' Fw2 F2 L2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' U F R Uw' Fw2 L' D' B2 Rw' Uw' L D2 U2 B
3. 43.10 Uw2 Fw2 U Fw' B' F' Rw' R B' D2 Rw2 D R2 F Uw' R' D Uw Fw2 B Uw' B2 L' R2 Fw2 B2 L D' F R Uw U' L' Fw' F L2 B' U Rw R'
4. (49.50) R2 L2 F R F2 R2 F2 Rw' L' U' Uw' L2 Fw2 D2 R F2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 U Fw' R' L2 F B Fw' U' B2 Fw' Rw2 L' Fw Uw' F' Fw' D' Rw' F Fw D'
5. 46.26 R2 Rw L' D' B U' Rw' Fw Rw2 U Rw' B' D F L U' B' Rw U' B' Rw2 Fw F2 Uw' R Rw Fw' Uw2 B' U Rw Fw Rw2 Fw' L2 U' B2 R2 L' Rw2


----------



## Iggy (Jun 19, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1588&cat=11&rnd=2

I guess it's time for me to start practicing pyra again lol. gj Kim


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 19, 2016)

Mega Pb single: 2:07.267
Also, finally beat my Ao5 I set in comp 2 months ago: 2:26.739


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 19, 2016)

Yuxin 6x6 with Yuxin 4x4 springs + Yau5 = finally sub-1:50 single (plus other good times)! 

[1:56.61, {2:00.20, (1:57.34, 1:48.29, 1:57.17)], 1:59.07, 2:04.71, 2:10.10, 1:52.62, 1:52.32, 2:04.05, 2:04.29, 1:55.23} => (1:54.27 mo3), [1:57.05 avg5], {1:58.71 avg12}

The 1:48 even had inner OLL parity, so it most likely would have been sub-1:45 without that!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 19, 2016)

OH PB ao5:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-19
avg of 5: 13.35

Time List:
1. 13.58 R F' U2 D' B' R' U2 F' D B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L D2 F2 R D' 
2. 13.26 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D L2 R' F' R2 U L2 F' U F R' D' 
3. (15.09) U' D2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R D B' D2 L2 B L F' L2 
4. 13.18 D' R2 L2 F' U' D L F R D2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L2 B 
5. (12.82) U2 B2 R B2 L2 R' D2 R' D2 B' U' L R F R' U2 F R2

OH PB ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-19
avg of 12: 14.38

Time List:
1. 13.26 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D L2 R' F' R2 U L2 F' U F R' D' 
2. 15.09 U' D2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R D B' D2 L2 B L F' L2 
3. 13.18 D' R2 L2 F' U' D L F R D2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L2 B 
4. 12.82 U2 B2 R B2 L2 R' D2 R' D2 B' U' L R F R' U2 F R2 
5. 13.69 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U L2 B' L2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R' 
6. 15.85 F2 D' U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' U2 R U2 F R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R' 
7. 16.08 L' F D' F D' L2 F U' R' U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 B U2 B2 
8. 13.80 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' F D B' R2 D' L2 F 
9. 14.44 U B2 R' U2 D2 B R F B2 D2 R L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R U 
10. (16.55) B' U2 B F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' L' B' L U' L' D L' F2 
11. 15.53 U R D2 F L2 B2 R L' U' R B' D2 F L2 U2 F R2 F L2 D2 
12. (11.46) U' B D2 B' D' B R' D2 L B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 U R2 L2 D'

No skips whatsoever


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jun 19, 2016)

8.14 official PB single, it was fullstep, so that's nice.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2016)

OH 

best time: 7.82
best avg5: 9.77
best avg12: 10.26
best avg25: 10.81
best avg50: 11.13
best avg100: 11.34

Pretty amazing considering I had a hard time getting sub-13 yesterday


----------



## sqAree (Jun 19, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> OH
> 
> best time: 7.82
> best avg5: 9.77
> ...



Your ao100 is UWR actually. :O


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 19, 2016)

5x5: 
1:14.88 ao12 PB
1:16.51 ao50 PB
1:17.31 ap100 PB (a lot of solves to roll)


----------



## sqAree (Jun 20, 2016)

29.38 OH ao50, first time sub30!


----------



## rebucato314 (Jun 20, 2016)

First FMC attempts! (used Insertion Finder)

Scramble: B2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' B L D R2 B' L2 R F' R D'
D F D' L R U2 D F' U2 //2x2x2 (9)
B D' L' B2 D L' //2x2x3 (6/15)
L'D L B' D R D' R'// orient all edges (8/23)
D B' D2 [@1]B D B' // permute all edges (6/29)

[@1]: D F [@2]D' B D F' D' B'
[@2]:L U'[@3]L' D' L U L' D
[@3]:U L' U' R2 U L U' R2

Final Solution: D F D' L R U2 D F' U2
B D' L' B2 D L2
D L B' D R D' R'
D B'
D' F
U' R2 U L U' R2
L' D' L U L'
B D F' B'
______________________________________________

Scramble: L' F2 L2 B R2 B L2 D2 B L2 B L2 D L' B F2 L2 U2 L' D' L2
Inverse: L2 D L U2 L2 F2 B' L D' L2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 L
Inverse + Premoves: B2 L2 D L U2 L2 F2 B' L D' L2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 L
F2 L2 D' B R' U2 B // 2x2x2
F2 L' D [@1]L' D F2 D2 R' D R // 2x2x3
L F' D F L' D [@2]L' D2 F' D F // orient all edges
L' D' L' D L // L5C
[@1]:U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L
[@2]: D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F
Solution to inverse+ premove: F2 L2 D' B R' U2 B
F2 L' D
U2 L' D L U2 L'
F2 D2 R' D R
L F' D F L'
D' F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F
L' D2 F' D F
L' D' L' D L
Solution to inverse:F2 L2 D' B R' U2 B
F2 L' D
U2 L' D L U2 L'
F2 D2 R' D R
L F' D F L'
D' F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F
L' D2 F' D F
L' D' L' D L
B2
Final solution: B2 L' D' L D L F' D' F D2 L F'U2 F D2 F' U2 F D L F' D' F L' R' D' R D2 F2 L U2 L' D' L U2 D' L F2 B' U2 R B' D L2 F2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ao5: *15.39*

1. (15.88) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2) 
2. (13.59) (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
3. 14.73 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -1)/(5, 0) 
4. 15.56 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-5, 0) 
5. 15.87 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 20, 2016)

2.320, (1.289), 3.336, 1.912, (6.099), 1.960, 2.761, 3.216, 1.489, 1.760, 3.032, 1.456 =2.32 ZBLL Training avg of 12


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 20, 2016)

Back to megaminx

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-20
avg of 5: 1:04.615

Time List:
1. (1:02.456) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
2. 1:04.590 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
3. 1:02.969 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
4. (1:07.527) R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
5. 1:06.285 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-20
avg of 12: 1:06.154

Time List:
1. (1:00.889) R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
2. 1:04.616 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
3. (1:11.904) R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
4. 1:07.163 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
5. 1:09.114 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
6. 1:05.310 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
7. 1:09.433 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
8. 1:04.599 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
9. 1:01.519 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
10. 1:09.528 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
11. 1:08.032 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
12. 1:02.224 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## Chree (Jun 20, 2016)

5x5 Yesterday... all are PB except single:
Single: 1:16.60+ (got excited, AUFed wrong, was upset)
Ao5: 1:23.94
Ao12: 1:28.22
Ao100: 1:31.92


----------



## Cale S (Jun 20, 2016)

pretty good series of solves:
9.69, 13.24,10.53, 9.92, 9.80, 11.91, (9.54), (DNF(10.22)), 9.72

10.08 avg5 with 3 sub-10s

got an 11.58 avg50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 20, 2016)

awesome OH session, with my first fullstep sub10:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 9.88
worst: 18.26

mean of 3
current: 15.27 (σ = 1.94)
best: 11.98 (σ = 1.86)

avg of 5
current: 15.27 (σ = 1.30)
best: 13.03 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 12
current: 14.86 (σ = 1.75)
best: 14.78 (σ = 1.52)

avg of 50
current: 15.28 (σ = 1.10)
best: 15.28 (σ = 1.10)

avg of 100
current: 15.40 (σ = 1.09)
best: 15.40 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 15.40 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 15.30

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 15.80 D' L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D' L' R2 D U R' U' F D F R2 
2. 14.01 D2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 U' L' F' D U B D B U R' 
3. 14.88 B D2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 B R B D' U' F' L' U R B' L2 
4. 15.85 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 D' B D U L' F D2 B D U' 
5. 15.75 R2 D L2 U R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 R B R B' R2 F' L2 B L U' 
6. 15.10 R' F2 L2 R2 U L2 U B2 D R2 F2 L U2 B' F' D B' D2 B2 L' 
7. 13.47 L2 R2 D U R2 U F2 D B2 D' F' L2 B U' R' B2 U' B F L 
8. 16.02 D' L2 D2 F' U2 B U2 B U2 B D2 B' D' B' D' L' B' U B' L2 U' 
9. 15.93 B' U2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 D' L' B2 D' B U L2 U' B2 L 
10. 16.63 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L R2 U B R' F L R B L2 D' 
11. 13.17 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' B' L2 D2 R' D F2 D' B R2 U 
12. 15.11 R B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 B' D' U2 R2 F2 L B F' D' F 
13. 16.77 B D' B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 L D U R U' B' U2 F' R2 
14. 16.77 U' R' L' U B L2 B D2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 D' 
15. 15.22 L' F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 R' B' D F' L' B D L2 U' 
16. 15.12 D R' U2 F2 B' R' F' R' U L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 L F2 
17. 15.78 L' D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F L D B R2 F2 L R' U' 
18. 14.90 F U' R' U D' B U' B' L' F' R2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' 
19. 16.83 R2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' L D U' R' B' F2 R D2 L2 F 
20. 16.42 F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' R' B' R U2 B' D' U B L 
21. 14.69 F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 R' F2 D R' U L' D B' F2 R' 
22. 16.90 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B R2 D2 B L2 F R D' R2 U L D' U' B' D2 L 
23. 10.55 R' D2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F U2 R2 D2 F U' B' F R' 
24. 15.63 R' U2 F2 R B2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 D' L B' R2 B R' U' B L R 
25. 17.80 U' D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B U2 B' F' R2 U' R' U2 F' R U' L' D' B 
26. 13.78 R' L2 F2 L' D' F2 D2 B' L' U2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 
27. 16.73 L2 D L F2 D2 R U' B F2 R L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' U 
28. 16.12 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F' U B2 L2 R U L U2 R2 U' 
29. 14.65 L F' L U' B2 R U B U' B R2 F2 L2 B' R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 U' 
30. 14.56 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F U' F L' B U R' D2 R B2 
31. 14.47 D F2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 U' L D' F R' B D L' B 
32. 14.71 B L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L D' L' B' U2 L' U' R D2 
33. 14.99 B D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U R' U2 F' L2 D B' U2 L2 D 
34. 15.45 D2 F2 D R' U B2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 B D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 
35. 16.91 U B2 U2 F2 D L2 U F2 U R2 U L' F' L2 D U B' D U' B' U' 
36. 12.46 L B2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 R' B D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R 
37. 16.88 U F' D2 L' B' L' F' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F2 
38. 13.25 B R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 R B L' R' U2 F' U' F2 D2 R' 
39. 14.96 U' L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U R' D' R2 B' F' D B' R D' U' 
40. 17.83 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L' F R D2 B2 L U F D' B2 
41. 15.74 U R U2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L' B2 L2 F' R' B' F 
42. 14.59 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D R' F2 L' B R B L' R' D' F' 
43. 17.57 B' D R F' R' U' F' R' F L U' B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 
44. 16.47 R' B2 U2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B' D' B2 U' F2 L U F' D R 
45. 14.90 R' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 R' B U R2 U' F' L R D' 
46. 16.07 R' D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 R' F' L' R2 B2 U F R2 D2 
47. 15.90 U' B R' F' R' F2 L' U' F' D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F U2 L2 
48. 15.49 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' F' U2 R2 B2 F' R' D2 L' F D2 R' U' L2 B' U2 
49. 14.81 L2 D2 B2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L' B F' U' R D B L 
50. 17.86 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 R' B' L2 F2 L R' 
51. 15.86 B2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D F2 D F' D L2 R' D' R' 
52. 17.85 L' B' L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 B U R' U2 B2 L2 D' L' F' 
53. 12.53 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L' F2 R2 D2 B2 U F D' F R2 
54. 15.77 L U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 F' D L2 U F' D L2 B' L 
55. 14.44 R2 F U2 B2 L2 U' R U' B U' L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D 
56. 16.45 R2 D2 R2 B' F' D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 U B' D' U F' L U2 R' B2 D' 
57. 14.97 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' F D2 B' L' B2 U' F U' R' 
58. 9.88 L' F2 U' L' B2 U D2 F' U R U2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R' B2 L F2 
59. 14.80 D2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L' B D2 R2 U B U2 L' F' R 
60. 17.00 L' D2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' B2 U F' D' L2 D' L2 B R' U2 L 
61. 15.35 R2 F2 D2 B F2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F D B' L2 B U' L B U F D' 
62. 16.06 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 R' B D F' D2 L' B2 U' L2 U 
63. 17.52 B' R B L2 U L' F' D2 B L2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' 
64. 14.86 R' L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R D2 F' D' L2 U2 F L' F 
65. 18.26 U F2 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U' F D' U L D' F L2 R' F D' 
66. 16.45 U' B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F D2 F R2 B2 U R F' D' U2 L' D2 U 
67. 15.38 L2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B U R' F2 D2 B' R2 D L F' 
68. 15.40 R' F' R2 F' D' L' B' D' R U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' F 
69. 13.48 F U2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 R D U' B' U2 B' L B2 U F2 
70. 14.99 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 L R2 U2 B F L2 U' R F2 U L2 U2 
71. 15.22 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R U' R F' R' D' L U F' D' 
72. 17.48 L B L2 B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 R' U B' D2 L D' B2 L2 
73. 14.99 R2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D L' R2 B' L D2 R B2 U 
74. 16.21 B' R2 D L B U R' F L' F2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B 
75. 16.38 R' U D B D L F' L' D2 R D2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 D2 F R2 B' 
76. 15.77 R2 L' D' R F B2 R U2 B R U2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' 
77. 15.27 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 L' U' L F2 L' D2 R B F2 
78. 15.62 B2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B' D' U' B' L D' L' F' L' R 
79. 16.45 F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 D B' U' F U2 R' B L' U2 
80. 14.00 F2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 U' L D' R' D2 U R B 
81. 15.09 L' B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 B2 U L R2 U' R2 F' R' D2 B2 F' 
82. 14.39 D L2 U R2 D U B2 R2 L' F U2 B' U2 F D' R2 D' R' 
83. 13.34 U' B2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B F D' B2 L2 B' D2 F' R U L' F2 
84. 15.58 B2 U L2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R' D2 U2 F' D L2 B2 L' B2 R' 
85. 13.93 F2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D' L F R B R B2 F' D' L' R' B2 
86. 14.66 L2 B' U2 D L' U' B2 R' F L' B2 D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 F D2 
87. 16.01 D' F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B R2 F' U L' U R B L2 U R' F2 L 
88. 14.29 B' D2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B R2 D2 R D' L F2 L' 
89. 15.91 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 F R' B F' L F' U' B2 U2 R' 
90. 16.11 U2 B' U B D' B R' U R2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' R' 
91. 16.45 F2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 L' B2 L' B' D' U B2 D' B F' D L' B' 
92. 15.95 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 B L D' U2 B' U' F D2 F' D2 
93. 10.62 L U2 F' U2 R' U2 B' D R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F U' 
94. 14.09 D2 L B2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 F R2 U2 F' L' U R' U L' 
95. 11.21 U B R F2 B' L' F L' U' F D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B D2 
96. 15.78 L2 B U2 B L2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F D R F R D L D2 B U 
97. 13.78 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D R U' R' F' U' L R D B2 R' 
98. 16.52 L' D2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B D' L D R2 B' D' L2 B U' 
99. 16.23 F2 L2 F2 D U' L2 U' F2 D F2 L D' B' R F U2 F' U R2 
100. 13.03 R2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 B U2 F D2 B2 U' L' B F R' F D2 F' L'


ao5, 50 and 100 are PB's


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 20, 2016)

feet PB ao5, unexpected

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-20
avg of 5: 37.12

Time List:
1. (35.59) U2 F R2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L U' B' D' U B2 L' U' R'
2. 37.50 U2 D' R D' L' D2 R2 U' R U2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 F' B2 R2 D2 F2
3. (52.25) R2 U' L B' D2 L F2 L' U F U2 D2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' R2 D2
4. 36.47 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L R2 F2 L' U' B L' D U B'
5. 37.40 F2 L F' L2 F2 U L2 D R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' R2


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 21, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> awesome OH session, with my first fullstep sub10:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-20
> solves/total: 100/100
> ...



Nice! Recon on the 9?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Nice! Recon on the 9?


Thanks! 

9.88 L' F2 U' L' B2 U D2 F' U R U2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R' B2 L F2

y z' D R' U' R U' //xcross
z y U2 z U R2 U' R U R' U' //2nd pair
z' y U2 R U R' //3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //4th pair
F (sexy)x2 F' //OLL
U' {R, U} U perm //PLL

50/9.88= 5.06 tps


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 21, 2016)

Just silly:
1. 6.78 R2 F' U' R' L U' F2 U' F L F2 U2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R U2 L2

y //inspection
U' L U' R D' R2 D' R // cross + influencing first pair
U2 R' U' R // F2L 1
U y' R' U' R // F2L 2
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L 3
R U R' //F2L 4
R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL

48 moves in 6.78 seconds= 7.13 tps
stupid scramble lol


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2016)

Dropped the cube and _still_ got a sub-7. On yellow cross.

2. 6.81 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 D F2 D2 F' R F2 U2 B' D' L F U' R

y2 L F' U2 R' U R U y L U L' // XXX-Cross (10/10)
U' L' U' L // F2L (4/14)
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLLCP (8/22)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7/29)

lol
Sucks I didn't get PB but don't mind, I don't really want another one with CFOP


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2016)

6.97 U2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 L' B2 F' D' F' D' R2 D' L2 R D' 

x y' F2 U R' F 
U2 y L' U L
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R 
U R U R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
Z perm

Fullstep 6 lmao


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 21, 2016)

Guess this could be an accomplishment... 3rd six today! 
Keeping the sub-7 train going lol


----------



## Cale S (Jun 21, 2016)

11.27 3x3 avg50 with 11.02 avg25
first 3x3 pb's on cam probably ever

edit: 11.44 avg100


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Bunch of 7x7 PB's

4:17.640 single
4:23.169 Mo3
4:28.930 Ao5
4:47.678 Ao12
5:02.200 Ao50


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2016)

3x3 PBs with my new main 
avg of 12: 6.954
avg of 50: 7.425
avg of 100: 7.482
avg of 1000: 7.696
Times and scrambles for the ao 12: (there are like four or five 2x2x1 blocks in there...lol...I also got 2 CMLL skips...)


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 7.859 F D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 D2 F' R' F' U' L' D2 F2 L2 D' R 
2. 7.190 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D U2 F U B L2 B L R U R D2 
3. 6.527 L' B' U' L' D2 R2 L' D B R2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U F 
4. 7.567 U' F' U F2 R2 L U' R D R2 U2 L B2 R' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 
5. 6.916 F L' U' R2 B2 D B' R D' B' L' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' 
6. 5.828 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' R U R F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R2 
7. 6.751 U F R' F' R B2 D2 B' U' D2 F R2 F2 B' L2 D2 B D2 L2 
8. (5.068) B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L' F L R' U' F R 
9. 6.352 D' F' B2 R F B D' F' L' U F2 L2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 
10. (8.485) U2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 R' D' U B R D2 R B' L R' 
11. 7.036 R' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U2 L2 U L B' F2 U 
12. 7.512 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 U B L' R' B' R' F2 D2 U2 F


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3 PBs with my new main
> avg of 12: 6.954
> avg of 50: 7.425
> avg of 100: 7.482
> avg of 1000: 7.696



how fast are you gonna get?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> how fast are you gonna get?


Nobody knows. I dont think I'll stop improving until I quit. There are just so many more things to learn and improve on.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 22, 2016)

13.710, (9.569), 11.180, 11.559, 14.110, 10.217, 10.419, (14.802), 11.933, 9.924, 11.882, 10.788=11.57 avg 12, finally had a run with a large amount of relatively nice cases
Nice ZB method Avg of 12. 2 sub separate sub 11 avgs of 5 in there too.
without the counting 13 and 14, this easily could have been sub 11 avg 12.


----------



## sqAree (Jun 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3 PBs with my new main
> avg of 12: 6.954
> avg of 50: 7.425
> avg of 100: 7.482
> ...



Weren't you saying the WeiLong is the best cube ever and you don't like any of the "modern" speedcubes? Or am I confusing something? Congratulations anyway!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Weren't you saying the WeiLong is the best cube ever and you don't like any of the "modern" speedcubes? Or am I confusing something? Congratulations anyway!


The weilong is still better than most of the modern cubes imo. The new 3x3s all have hollowed out pieces, rounded centres, and squared off corners. These cause flexing, instability, and catching. The weilong has all its pieces filled in, so it is very stable and never catches. My new main, the thunderclap, is very similar to the weilong. Its pieces are also filled in, it is just as stable as the weilong, but it is faster. Thank you!


----------



## Chree (Jun 22, 2016)

For 6x6, I'd never had a sub2:40 single before... then I sit down for practice last night and immediately destroy myself:

2:35.44, 2:47.69, 3:02.51, 3:04.47, (2:33.23), 2:38.83, 2:47.11, (3:07.43), 3:04.67, 3:01.62, 3:01.08, 2:47.64

PB Ao5: 2:48.55 (First sub2:50)
PB Ao12: 2:53.10


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Nobody knows. I dont think I'll stop improving until I quit. There are just so many more things to learn and improve on.


Gogogo sub-5 wr


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Gogogo sub-5 wr


I think I have a 4.73.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I think I have a 4.73.


Official average? ;P


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Official average? ;P


Haha I thought you meant get a sub 5 single.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yuxin 6x6+yuxin5x5 springs=aoshi in the trash
I haven't even lubed this thing yet and I'm already getting such good times...
Number of solves: 8
Best Time: 2:07.398
Worst Time: 2:20.767
Session Avg: 2:14.024
Session Mean: 2:14.039
Individual Times: 
2:17.003, 2:09.263, (2:20.767), 2:14.632, (2:07.398), 2:12.764, 2:16.518, 2:13.968


----------



## mafergut (Jun 23, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Yuxin 6x6+yuxin5x5 springs=aoshi in the trash
> I haven't even lubed this thing yet and I'm already getting such good times...
> Number of solves: 8
> Best Time: 2:07.398
> ...


Everybody is talking about how good the Yuxin 6x6 is with Yuxin 5x5 springs. I wonder, if the cube is so much better why didn't Yuxin think of that in the first place? It's not like they are Dayan or Moyu springs, c'mon?
Also, what's the difference between the springs? Shorter / larger? softer / harder? other?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Everybody is talking about how good the Yuxin 6x6 is with Yuxin 5x5 springs. I wonder, if the cube is so much better why didn't Yuxin think of that in the first place? It's not like they are Dayan or Moyu springs, c'mon?
> Also, what's the difference between the springs? Shorter / larger? softer / harder? other?


The yuxin6 springs are stiffer than the yuxin5 springs. Thus they make the cube slower. And if you wanted to speed it up, you loosened the tensions, leading to popping problems.


I have no idea why they didn't just put the springs in to begin with. Maybe it's a sneaky tactic to get people to buy both cubes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 23, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Yuxin 6x6+yuxin5x5 springs=aoshi in the trash
> I haven't even lubed this thing yet and I'm already getting such good times...
> Number of solves: 8
> Best Time: 2:07.398
> ...


I think this convinces me to buy this cube


----------



## mafergut (Jun 23, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I think this convinces me to buy this cube


Does the cubicle sell spare Yuxin 5x5 springs? I don't think it makes sense to buy another 5x5 just to use the springs on the 6x6


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Does the cubicle sell spare Yuxin 5x5 springs? I don't think it makes sense to buy another 5x5 just to use the springs on the 6x6


I recall reading somewhere that you need to send them an email regarding this and they'll make the special order for you.
EDIT: also, who knows, maybe putting the yuxin6 springs makes the 5x5 better...? I'll give it a shot soon



TheCoolMinxer said:


> I think this convinces me to buy this cube


Lol didn't faz and Kevin make videos about it too?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 23, 2016)

54.77 megaminx single!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 23, 2016)

OH PB ao5 by nearly half a second

Average of 5: 12.88
1. (11.56) D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 B' D' B2 U' F R' D' R F2 L2 
2. 12.69 L' U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 R' B U B2 F2 R2 F U' B U 
3. (20.02) D2 B2 L' F2 B L2 U L' B2 D F D2 R2 L2 F' B' D2 B R2 L2 F2 
4. 13.39 L U' R F' R2 D' B U' B2 L B2 U D2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 U2 
5. 12.56 B' L2 D2 F R2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B L' F D U' L2 R' B R F' R 

on cam, the 12.56 had a forced PLL skip


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 23, 2016)

single: 6.58

Time List:
1. 6.58 U2 D2 F' D' L U F B2 L D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 B2

x'// inspection
U' D F' l L F2 L' // xcross (8/8)
U' L' U L U' L U L' // F2L 1 (8/16)
U' L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L 2 (8/24)
y R U R' U'R U R' // F2L 3 (7/31)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (8/39)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14/53)

53 moves in 6.58 seconds = 8.05 tps
pretty nice, I think this is my second or third fastest fullstep


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 23, 2016)

OH PB ao12, 50 and 100:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-23
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 10.86
worst: 19.66

mean of 3
current: 16.00 (σ = 1.12)
best: 12.87 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 5
current: 15.12 (σ = 0.47)
best: 13.06 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 12
current: 14.92 (σ = 0.44)
best: 14.10 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 50
current: 14.99 (σ = 0.84)
best: 14.83 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 100
current: 14.98 (σ = 1.10)
best: 14.98 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 14.98 (σ = 1.10)
Mean: 14.99

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 12.96 L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U B' U2 L' B2 L' R' D' B' R F2 
2. 13.55 R U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D B R2 F2 R B' R2 D' B' D2 
3. 14.74 B F U2 F R2 F U2 F D2 R2 U R F' L' U' B D' F R2 U' 
4. 14.30 R' D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' B' L U' F' D B2 R F 
5. 14.80 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 B' U2 R' F' R2 F D2 R B' D' L' 
6. 16.67 F' D R2 D F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L' U' F D' R F' U' L R' 
7. 14.74 L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F R F' L' B2 L' D U F' R2 D 
8. 12.17 B U2 L' R2 D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' B' R D' B R2 F' D B2 L 
9. 14.12 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 U R U' F D2 R' U2 F L' U 
10. 12.29 F' B2 R U' F U R L2 D' F U2 L2 D2 F B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 
11. 19.37 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 B D F L D2 F' L2 D F' R' 
12. 12.76 D' L' D' F L2 F' R D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U L 
13. 17.19 B' R2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R' F' U' B2 R' B D2 B2 F2 U' 
14. 17.87 D' L2 D B2 D F2 L2 U' R D L U2 R' B' U' R' U R' 
15. 14.71 D B L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R B' F' L D' U B L' U2 
16. 15.03 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U' L' F' D' L' B' D F2 R U' R2 
17. 14.25 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 R D2 R F2 U' R D L D U2 L2 B U L2 
18. 13.62 U F B' L U D' R' F B' R D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 
19. 16.36 L2 U' R' U R F R' U F' B' L2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 U' 
20. 16.05 R' U' L B' D2 R B2 D' L2 F2 B R2 F' D2 B' R2 L2 D2 F' R' 
21. 13.26 L D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 L' D2 F U' F R2 D F' L 
22. 15.57 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B L2 F2 L2 R' U F' R' D 
23. 15.59 U' L2 U R2 U F2 U R2 U R2 D2 L' R' U' B D2 B L2 D2 L2 F' 
24. 17.22 R2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 D R' B F R' B F' U' F2 
25. 15.22 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' D R2 U B' F2 U2 F' D' F' 
26. 15.19 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L F' D U2 B D2 R D' B' D 
27. 15.67 D2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' B' R' F' R2 B' F D' U2 F2 R' 
28. 14.41 B' L2 D L2 F L2 U R F2 L F2 D F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D F2 D 
29. 15.79 D R' F D' F2 U2 R' U' L2 D2 B U2 D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 B' D 
30. 16.36 U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' D R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B U' 
31. 14.38 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F U L B2 U' B' L' D' U' R2 
32. 13.35 D' B2 L B' U D F' R' U B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' 
33. 12.33 U R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 R D B' U2 B' D' F' U' F U 
34. 14.26 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F R2 B2 L B F2 D' R' U' B' 
35. 12.49 R2 U' R' B' D2 L' D' R' U' R2 F D2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' 
36. 15.21 B' L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D B' F2 U R F L F' U L 
37. 15.04 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B' U B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R 
38. 14.62 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L' D L' F L R' B2 U' F' R 
39. 13.39 U' L B' R' U2 B D B' R' F' U F2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 
40. 15.79 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 U F' D L' B' R U' F2 L2 D R2 
41. 16.79 R' L U R U F' L B2 D U2 B2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 
42. 14.44 U2 F B' R' F' B R2 L' D' L U2 F2 R U2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 
43. 16.31 B' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 R F R2 U' L2 D L' R D' 
44. 15.74 U' R2 U R U2 F U F2 D L D F2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 
45. 19.66 F' B2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 L B2 F2 L' U' R2 B U L' R' F D 
46. 14.65 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' B F L' F' L' D L' F 
47. 16.91 U' F2 R2 D2 B D2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 B' R F' D B2 L B2 L' B2 D 
48. 12.94 F' D2 R U L' U' L' U2 F' D F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D L 
49. 14.59 D2 L2 F U R U' R2 D' B R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' 
50. 16.69 R' B2 L' U D2 B2 R F D' F2 L2 U' D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F 
51. 15.25 D B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 B R F' D' R' U' B D' 
52. 14.75 D2 F' U2 R2 F L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 R F L' D' R' U2 B2 U' F' R' 
53. 13.43 L2 B L2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L' U2 L' U B L' D2 F' L' D2 
54. 13.51 R2 U' F' U' B' L' U' F R B2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 U 
55. 14.72 U B' D R U2 F R2 D' F' R L B2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 
56. 15.05 R F' U L B L F2 R' B R2 F' B2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 L2 F' D' 
57. 14.96 D U2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 R F D' R' F' L U2 B 
58. 15.34 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 U L' R2 D' R' B D' B2 L F 
59. 10.86 B2 D2 B L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 D' F R B2 D B' D' B 
60. 14.98 R2 U' R' U' F' U2 B' D F2 R U2 L U2 L' B2 R' L' B2 D2 U' 
61. 16.44 F U' D R2 F' L D2 B R D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 R2 B' 
62. 15.06 B2 F2 R D2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 R B L U' L' F' D' F2 U L D2 
63. 14.73 B D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 F2 L U2 B D' U F' R' U2 L 
64. 16.90 F2 R' D F U F R2 L U2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 D L2 R 
65. 14.60 B R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 R' F L' D2 F2 L B' U' L' 
66. 14.93 R2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' F L2 F' L F' R' D' U2 B L' U2 F' R2 
67. 15.10 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L D' L U L B' D U2 R' F2 U' 
68. 14.71 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R2 B2 R B2 F' D L B L U R B' U2 F' 
69. 15.14 U' B2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 R' D F D2 U F2 L2 B U' F' 
70. 15.56 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' R' D2 B L R2 F' U' R' U' L2 
71. 13.75 F' L' B D' F2 B L' D' B L' B2 R' U2 R U2 L F2 B2 R F2 
72. 15.34 L2 B' F2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 L' U' B F2 R2 D' U R2 D' L 
73. 13.12 U' B U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 D' L' D2 F' D2 B U2 B 
74. 14.44 F' L D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F U B2 F2 U' L' R' B' D' 
75. 15.70 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U R' F2 D2 L2 R' D B' R F 
76. 11.74 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L R2 B R' U L' B' L2 F' R U2 
77. 17.33 R' U' F B D' R F' L D B2 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 
78. 14.75 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 U F' R2 D2 F L R2 B R' U2 R' 
79. 15.20 F' L' D F2 R L2 U B R U R2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' F' 
80. 14.34 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L B' U2 R B D U2 B R' F 
81. 16.80 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' U B D U B D2 F' D' B 
82. 15.62 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' R B L B' D2 B R' D2 U' 
83. 15.87 F2 R' D2 L F' U2 R U' B' D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' 
84. 17.37 L B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R2 F' U' L2 B' R D' R' D2 U' 
85. 14.53 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D F2 L D' U' B R' F' U2 L R' U' 
86. 17.00 B2 D' B2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 R' D' R2 B L F2 D' 
87. 15.08 U2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 L' D R2 D2 F' R' B U' L' 
88. 13.18 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L D R2 F2 R B' U' R' B2 R2 
89. 15.20 U2 B2 U R' F' U R' B2 R' U2 B R2 L2 F R2 F2 B' U2 D2 
90. 14.93 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' D U' L B R' B' D B L2 F2 
91. 13.49 F' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' F' D R D' B U B 
92. 15.27 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L' U2 R D L R' U2 F' 
93. 14.94 U F2 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 F' L' R D' L' U' L2 R F' 
94. 14.78 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 B L2 B D B F' R D2 
95. 14.72 U' R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B R B' F U L' R' U' B2 L2 
96. 14.64 U F2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 R F U B2 F2 D L' B L' U' 
97. 13.97 F D R U2 R U2 B L D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F 
98. 17.28 L' F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L D2 F2 D B' L' B F D2 
99. 15.16 L' B' L F B2 U' D2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F' B' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 L 
100. 15.57 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' L R' B R B2 L' F2 R F'


first 12 solves make up the 14.10 ao12, 31-80 the 14.83 ao50 ^^
Just wtf improvement over the last few days, only my single needs to be broken now


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 23, 2016)

Forgot to post this but at Sns i mad OH round 2 for the first time without even getting an average, lol.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ao5: *15.20*

1. 13.68 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0) 
2. (17.59) (-3, 5)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
3. (13.07) (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-5, -4) 
4. 16.36 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -3) 
5. 15.53 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, -3)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-24
avg of 5: 9.62

Time List:
1. (8.79) U' B2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 B' R' B F' L' B2 L U' F 
2. 9.34 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' F U2 B' D2 R' D2 B' R2 B' R' 
3. (15.33) F' U2 F R2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F U' B2 L' R B' U' R2 D 
4. 9.13 L U D' L F2 U2 F U' B' L2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 B' U2 
5. 10.36 R B2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 D B2 R2 U R' D2 F' L D' U' L' B

PB AO5 IN SCHOOL! I WAS SO EXCITED


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 24, 2016)

Pretty good, though not PB. Also got 4 sub-1s today
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-24
avg of 5: 1:02.446

Time List:
1. 1:04.920 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
2. (58.145) R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
3. (1:09.600) R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
4. 59.689 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
5. 1:02.729 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## asacuber (Jun 24, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-24
> avg of 5: 9.62
> 
> Time List:
> ...


GJ! What are you 3x3 pbs as of now?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2016)

wtf just happened: Smashed all my 3x3 avg12,25,50,100 all in one sitting:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-24
solves/total: 127/127

single
best: 6.69
worst: 10.90

mean of 3
current: 9.26 (σ = 0.94)
best: 7.45 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 5
current: 8.94 (σ = 0.67)
best: 7.75 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 12
current: 8.81 (σ = 0.77)
best: 8.12 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 50
current: 8.59 (σ = 0.63)
best: 8.52 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 100
current: 8.73 (σ = 0.72)
best: 8.71 (σ = 0.70)

Average: 8.74 (σ = 0.69)
Mean: 8.75

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 9.49 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 R F' D' R' U' L D2 
2. 7.50 F' D2 B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 R' D F' D B F 
3. 9.20 L2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F L' R U2 R D' L' U2 R 
4. 8.07 F B2 L' B L2 U' R' F' D L2 U F2 L2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 
5. 8.90 L' D B2 U' R2 D' U' F2 R2 L D' R' F' R D' B L' R2 
6. 8.91 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U B R F L2 D U2 R' F L2 B2 
7. 7.11 B R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L U F2 L' B D' F' D2 L' 
8. 8.87 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 D' B' U2 R' D L2 U' B2 L U R' 
9. 9.00 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U L2 F R2 F' D' F' R' D2 
10. 8.05 B2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 R' D B2 D L2 R2 F L D2 B 
11. 8.21 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' F U F2 R D B' L2 F R2 
12. 9.10 F2 L D2 B' D R2 L2 U' F2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 B' 
13. 8.81 F' B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' F L2 D2 B2 U' L' F' R2 D' 
14. 9.81 F' L2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D U B2 R2 F2 B' D2 L F' U' F2 D2 R' D2 
15. 7.91 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 L R U L2 F' U F D2 R' B2 L2 
16. 8.50 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B' R' D2 L U2 B F2 L D U2 
17. 9.79 R2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F U' R U2 L2 D2 F' 
18. 8.32 U F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 R F2 U R B' F2 L2 R U2 R' 
19. 10.90 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L' B2 L F' L' U' B2 R2 B' U' 
20. 8.00 U2 F U2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D' B2 L' R F2 L' D R B L' D 
21. 9.40 R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' F' R' F U2 B U' R D' L' D2 
22. 8.92 B' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 F2 D R' B2 R D' R2 B' D' R2 
23. 8.38 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F U' F L' B' R' U L' B R' 
24. 7.60 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 R F' R2 F' U' F2 
25. 9.66 L U2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B R B2 U' L B' L U F 
26. 9.30 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L B' F R F D F R' D' R2 
27. 9.63 L' B' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D R' F R' U' L U' F' 
28. 9.57 U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' F' U L2 F2 L2 R2 U B 
29. 8.35 L' F B' R' U L U' D2 L U' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 F2 B2 U' D2 
30. 8.95 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D U' F2 U2 B2 L' R' B U2 L D' B F' L D 
31. 10.36 R' U R2 D B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 R U2 R' D2 B U F2 D R' 
32. 8.99 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B L' B L' F' D' L' U2 F' U L 
33. 9.70 R D L2 D L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B' U' L' D R2 U' R' B' F 
34. 9.23 R2 F2 D L U2 R' F' U' L2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 R' D2 L2 U 
35. 8.15 D R' F2 D2 L' R' U2 B2 R D2 F2 B U2 R F' U F L F' R 
36. 8.98 B' U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R B2 D2 U' B D R D U2 F U2 
37. 8.98 B2 U2 R2 B F D2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 L' F U' L2 R B' L' U R' 
38. 9.81 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R B' D' R B2 L2 F' L U2 F 
39. 6.69 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L U2 F' U' B F2 U B' D' U2 
40. 9.46 L F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' U' L2 B2 F U B' F2 L' U F' U2 F' 
41. 9.95 B2 R' F' B2 D L U2 L B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L 
42. 8.77 L' F' R B' R U F' B U' R2 U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 
43. 9.81+ D B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U B2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 
44. 7.96 B R' L2 F U' B2 L' B L' D' R2 U2 D' F2 U2 D B2 R2 D2 
45. 7.36 F B D R' U2 F2 U' F B' L' B2 D2 R D2 L F2 R' U2 
46. 7.02 B' D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' U2 R F2 D' L' D2 U L' 
47. 8.20 R B' U' F' L' B U' B' D' R2 F B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 
48. 8.21 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 B' R' F R' D' F2 R' D' L2 U2 
49. 7.97 R2 F' U R' U B U F2 L U B2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 
50. 7.35 R B2 D2 L D2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' U' B R' B2 D2 
51. 9.83 F' R2 F R2 D2 F2 R' D' L F' D2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F' B' 
52. 10.77 B2 U2 F' L' B U' R' F L' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 
53. 10.74 D L2 D2 L2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U B2 D U2 L D' 
54. 8.83 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 D B' U' F' L F2 D' B2 D' L 
55. 8.92 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D F' R F D2 L' R' F R2 U B2 
56. 9.51 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' L D' R B2 F L F2 D' R' U 
57. 8.52 B' U B2 L2 D U F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 B U2 F' D L R2 B L' R' 
58. 9.97 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B' U' R' U' B2 R' B' R D' R 
59. 9.16 D U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' U' R B L2 R' B' U B2 R 
60. 8.15 L' D2 B L' U L' F' L' B' D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R 
61. 7.63 D L2 B2 L F' D2 L' U L' B U L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 
62. 7.85 L B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R F' R B D B R' F2 D2 
63. 8.25 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' B D' U' B2 F2 L B2 F' 
64. 8.83 R' D2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D L' R' D' B U' F2 D L' F' 
65. 8.64 B2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F' L D2 R' U B L2 R2 B U' 
66. 8.64 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F U B2 R' F' U2 B' D' R2 U 
67. 10.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B' F2 U' B2 U2 R D' R2 B' D 
68. 8.61 D B L2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F U' R' B2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' 
69. 9.81 L R2 D' F2 U R2 D L2 R2 U F2 L2 B' L' U' R2 B U' R D' B' 
70. 8.94 R2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 F U2 L U2 R D U R' F R' F R 
71. 9.20 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' L U' L D2 R U F D 
72. 8.75 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R' U' L2 F D U' B' F' U B 
73. 10.84 L' B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R D B U2 R U2 R2 F' D 
74. 8.76 L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U L2 U B2 D' F' L R2 B L' R' B' R2 U 
75. 8.12 F B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 F' R' B' U' L' F' L B U 
76. 7.90 L2 U F2 U L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F' R' B' F2 D' U F' D B2 U2 
77. 8.84 L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F L' R B' D L2 B' D U' L 
78. 8.06 R2 U' F' U' R F' D2 B' U' B2 R' B2 D2 L B2 U2 D2 L' U2 R2 
79. 8.49 D' R2 B U2 B' D2 F' R2 F R2 F2 L' U B L2 F2 L2 R 
80. 10.32 R B' U R' B2 L U2 F2 D F2 R2 B D2 R2 F L2 B U2 F 
81. 9.48 D2 F' U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 B D R D2 B' D R' B L' U 
82. 7.01 L' U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L F' U' R' B2 D' L' F R2 
83. 8.39 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U' B' D' B' L' U F L2 F D B' 
84. 8.38 F' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R B2 R2 B' L F U' L' U L2 R B' 
85. 8.40 U R D B' L' D B2 D2 L' F2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U D2 R2 D 
86. 8.90 R F2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 B F2 L' F' D' U2 R B D R2 
87. 8.09 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 L B2 L U R B L' U2 B' U' 
88. 8.24 R2 U2 B L2 F U2 F R2 F U' B' L' U' R F' U2 R F U 
89. 9.37 L B' L' D2 R2 F2 U' B' D B' U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 L 
90. 8.52 R2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 F U2 F L2 F2 D L' D U2 L R' D B F2 
91. 8.33 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F' U2 L' U L' U B' U F' U' 
92. 8.62 U R2 B R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F L B2 D R D' F' D2 R 
93. 7.51 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F D' R' F U B2 R F' D' B2 F 
94. 8.82 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D B2 L F' L F' L' R D L2 F' U 
95. 7.84 F2 R2 D U L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R D F' L' B L B2 L B' F' 
96. 7.08 D2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F' L2 R2 U B D2 B2 D' L R' 
97. 7.88 F' L2 B F D2 F' U2 R2 D2 L U F R' B2 L2 U R D2 F' 
98. 7.57 D2 F D' B' U2 R2 B2 U R' U2 R B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 
99. 9.73 B R' D' B' U2 F U L F2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B' 
100. 8.42 R' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U L B' L B D U2 B' L' F2 
101. 8.33 F' B' D2 L' U' B D' L U2 F D2 B R2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 D' 
102. 8.53 B2 U L2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R D' L R' F' R' B2 D2 F 
103. 8.08 D' L' B' U' L D F R' B R D2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' F2 
104. 8.15 B' D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' R2 U L' D B' U2 R' B' 
105. 9.11 D F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F' L B2 D R' U L' R2 B 
106. 7.96 B' D L U L B2 R B' D B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F2 L 
107. 9.11 U B R D2 L U L' F' U F D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F' 
108. 8.52 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R D B2 L R B' U' F2 L2 
109. 8.93 R' U' R2 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B U2 L' B2 L2 U F D' B' 
110. 7.91 L U L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 B D' L' B' D' U' R2 F2 
111. 9.44 L D2 L' D' F2 U2 F' L D R2 F R2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 F2 
112. 10.45 B2 U' F2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' L F2 L F' R' B L2 U' 
113. 9.70 L' D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F D L' U2 F D2 L2 B2 D' 
114. 8.25 D U2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L F2 D' F U F2 L2 D F2 D 
115. 8.61 B' D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B' U2 L' R' F' L' R' B L' 
116. 8.36 D' B' L2 B L2 D2 F D2 R2 F L2 B' L' D2 R2 D L2 D' R D' B' 
117. 7.79 B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F U B L B2 D R B D F 
118. 8.44 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U L F L2 U' L' F D2 R' B2 U' 
119. 6.69 D2 B' L2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 F' U F2 L B F D F2 L2 F2 U' 
120. 10.00 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 U F' D' U L B' D' U L R 
121. 10.15 B' L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U B' L' U' L2 R2 F R2 F' U2 
122. 8.53 U2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U L' D B2 D2 U' B' F U' 
123. 8.53 D' R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R' U B L' U' L' U B2 R' U 
124. 8.58 U' F2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R F2 L B2 R2 B R2 U' B' L2 R F2 L' 
125. 8.18 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 B' F' D' R F' U L2 U2 L' B' R2 F2 
126. 9.71 D2 F2 D F U R' U' B' U2 B2 R2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 U' 
127. 9.89 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' F2 U B U L R2 B' L' D' F2 R' F L


there is a 8.29 avg25 in there (y)


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks to Alex Maass for this avatar accomplishment.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2016)

some moar wtf:

tied PB ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-24
avg of 5: 7.28

Time List:
1. 7.17 D2 F B' U' F2 R2 L U2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D 
2. (8.15) U2 L' B2 L2 R D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 F L D2 L' D' B' D L' B2 U 
3. 7.07 D U B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 B' L2 R' D' L' D' L' B2 L' U 
4. 7.57 R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U' L2 D R' U' B2 F2 L' B L F' R' F 
5. (6.88) F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 D' F' D2 L R B U2 F R D L'

first sub8 ao12 wtf
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-24
avg of 12: 7.85

Time List:
1. 7.54 B L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' F' R2 F' D L D B D2 F D B 
2. 7.37 F2 L B U' B2 D' F U2 L U' F2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 D F' 
3. 7.42 L' B2 R2 D2 B' R F R2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 
4. (10.17) L U2 R D2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' B' L' U' B2 F' L2 U L2 R 
5. 9.40 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L' F' R D2 U' F U B' U2 B' 
6. 7.83 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 F' D L B F' U2 R B F2 L2 D 
7. 8.91 D F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L B U2 F' R' U' R' F2 D F2 
8. 7.17 D2 F B' U' F2 R2 L U2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D 
9. 8.15 U2 L' B2 L2 R D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 F L D2 L' D' B' D L' B2 U 
10. 7.07 D U B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 B' L2 R' D' L' D' L' B2 L' U 
11. 7.57 R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U' L2 D R' U' B2 F2 L' B L F' R' F 
12. (6.88) F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 D' F' D2 L R B U2 F R D L'

8.42 avg50 PB
8.57 avg100 PB

also 35.22 Hoya solve while still having a 52 avg5 lol


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 25, 2016)

asacuber said:


> GJ! What are you 3x3 pbs as of now?


Single: 7.88
Mo3: 9.98
Ao5: 9.62
Ao12: 11.22
Ao50: 11.91
Ao100: 12.30
Ao1000: 12.96
I don't get good ao1000's because I do all my warming up (slower solves) on the same session.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 25, 2016)

Got a 7.11 last night on my yuexiao

Got a 7.41 this morning on my GTS (pll skip)

And got a fullstep 7.68 just now on my gans

7.68 L2 U R' F2 D F2 D' U2 L' F2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 F

y L' D L2 D2 F2
y U L' U L R' U R
U' L' U L
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'


----------



## asacuber (Jun 25, 2016)

waaaaat!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-25
single: 7.49

Time List:
1. 7.49 L B F2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F U F L2 U F R2 D2 R'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2016)

1.68 2x2 ER avg by Maciej *insert surname here*

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1611/events/2/rounds/1/results


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 25, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1.68 2x2 ER avg by Maciej *Czapiewski*
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1611/events/2/rounds/1/results



Kdone


----------



## asacuber (Jun 25, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1.68 2x2 ER avg by Maciej *insert surname here*
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1611/events/2/rounds/1/results


RIP Kevin


----------



## turtwig (Jun 25, 2016)

lol 13.30 3x3 OH single. 3 seconds improvement from my previous PB.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Session average: 2:06.82
1. 2:06.82 b2 d' 3u2 u' r 3f' R' f 3r r' b' R2 3u F' L R' b2 3f' f2 B2 F' L2 B U R' b f2 F l2 3f2 b2 l 3f2 B' U2 B2 u' l' 3r' f F L l' D2 f2 u2 R2 U 3f d f' d2 b2 L2 3u' u' B' 3u d 3f2 r2 D2 R 3u B2 3u f' R' L2 b l2 f2 D U b' U2 B f' 3f2 b
2. (2:15.22) L' l' D2 L2 3u2 F' b U' b2 3r' l' u' l 3f B2 3r' D' b r2 u2 l' U' R b' 3u' r2 B2 3u' r L2 3r' b' D' u' d l2 D' b2 L' 3u' b2 B' L 3r' d' u L' U' F2 3f2 3r' f b 3r2 u F' B 3f2 f' r2 b2 l2 F2 d' F R2 D' 3u' r2 R' l D L D' F2 3u 3r 3f' r' U
3. *(1:57.77)* 3u2 L B2 b' 3u' b' u l' 3r L r2 D 3f' f' 3r' 3f f' l2 f' u' b d r' u' L2 r' d' 3u B U L r2 U' F' D2 R' U b B2 3f2 D b f' 3r B 3f2 U2 f 3u F2 3f' d' u D R' D' 3r' R D' 3u' 3f' R' f2 B' D2 l f2 3r l2 F' R d 3f2 d2 U2 l2 r' f R r'

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


EDIT:
Average of 5: 2:07.69
1. 2:06.82 b2 d' 3u2 u' r 3f' R' f 3r r' b' R2 3u F' L R' b2 3f' f2 B2 F' L2 B U R' b f2 F l2 3f2 b2 l 3f2 B' U2 B2 u' l' 3r' f F L l' D2 f2 u2 R2 U 3f d f' d2 b2 L2 3u' u' B' 3u d 3f2 r2 D2 R 3u B2 3u f' R' L2 b l2 f2 D U b' U2 B f' 3f2 b 
2. (2:15.22) L' l' D2 L2 3u2 F' b U' b2 3r' l' u' l 3f B2 3r' D' b r2 u2 l' U' R b' 3u' r2 B2 3u' r L2 3r' b' D' u' d l2 D' b2 L' 3u' b2 B' L 3r' d' u L' U' F2 3f2 3r' f b 3r2 u F' B 3f2 f' r2 b2 l2 F2 d' F R2 D' 3u' r2 R' l D L D' F2 3u 3r 3f' r' U 
3. (1:57.77) 3u2 L B2 b' 3u' b' u l' 3r L r2 D 3f' f' 3r' 3f f' l2 f' u' b d r' u' L2 r' d' 3u B U L r2 U' F' D2 R' U b B2 3f2 D b f' 3r B 3f2 U2 f 3u F2 3f' d' u D R' D' 3r' R D' 3u' 3f' R' f2 B' D2 l f2 3r l2 F' R d 3f2 d2 U2 l2 r' f R r' 
4. 2:08.54 U d 3r' D b U B2 3r2 l d F2 L' R' U2 r 3u u2 r2 l' D' 3u2 3r2 d' b2 f' 3r2 L' F u 3f2 F2 3r' 3u' r2 F2 3r2 F' L D 3f' B2 u F2 B2 L2 3f2 r' B2 L R 3u l' b' d' f' L2 B2 R' l2 u2 3u l b' r2 l2 U 3r2 d' U2 B' f L U D L 3f2 l b' 3f' R' 
5. 2:07.70 B' 3r L' U2 3r' B2 d2 3r b f B2 3r2 3u2 D' b2 3f2 R 3u l' f2 u b' L F D L B F2 L2 U2 3r2 B u' D2 R l2 F2 B2 f' 3u2 L2 f B 3r2 L 3u2 B' R2 U' d2 R2 L2 l u r' 3u D' u2 d' R L 3u' 3f' d' 3f2 d2 D2 u' F' f2 r F 3u 3r2 L' 3u' D' 3f' u' l'


----------



## asacuber (Jun 25, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Session average: 2:06.82
> 1. 2:06.82 b2 d' 3u2 u' r 3f' R' f 3r r' b' R2 3u F' L R' b2 3f' f2 B2 F' L2 B U R' b f2 F l2 3f2 b2 l 3f2 B' U2 B2 u' l' 3r' f F L l' D2 f2 u2 R2 U 3f d f' d2 b2 L2 3u' u' B' 3u d 3f2 r2 D2 R 3u B2 3u f' R' L2 b l2 f2 D U b' U2 B f' 3f2 b
> 2. (2:15.22) L' l' D2 L2 3u2 F' b U' b2 3r' l' u' l 3f B2 3r' D' b r2 u2 l' U' R b' 3u' r2 B2 3u' r L2 3r' b' D' u' d l2 D' b2 L' 3u' b2 B' L 3r' d' u L' U' F2 3f2 3r' f b 3r2 u F' B 3f2 f' r2 b2 l2 F2 d' F R2 D' 3u' r2 R' l D L D' F2 3u 3r 3f' r' U
> 3. *(1:57.77)* 3u2 L B2 b' 3u' b' u l' 3r L r2 D 3f' f' 3r' 3f f' l2 f' u' b d r' u' L2 r' d' 3u B U L r2 U' F' D2 R' U b B2 3f2 D b f' 3r B 3f2 U2 f 3u F2 3f' d' u D R' D' 3r' R D' 3u' 3f' R' f2 B' D2 l f2 3r l2 F' R d 3f2 d2 U2 l2 r' f R r'
> ...



Knew it was just a matter of time before sub2! GJ!


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-25
avg of 5: 9.02

Time List:
1. (11.34) D2 B U2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 B U L2 B' R U2 L B R D B 
2. 8.07 F2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 B U F2 L2 B R2 D U2 B' L U2 
3. (8.07) B2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 D' U F' D F D2 R2 U' R 
4. 9.65 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U2 L2 D R B' F2 L2 U L R' B2 R D' 
5. 9.31 D R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' F L F' D2 B' L2 R2 D

Sadly could not roll the Eleven (got another one)


----------



## TcubesAK (Jun 25, 2016)

Just got a sub WR PB single on pyraminx... Yay!!!

1.24 U' B' U B L B L' B b'

The solve was comp legal (7 Moves) btw.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 25, 2016)

PB Ao12, counting 44 -.- Also, why can't I sub-30?

Ao12: *38.57
*
1. 35.22 Fw' D' Rw2 R' B U' R2 D' R2 L' B' L Fw2 D2 Rw Uw D2 Fw L' R2 Fw L F2 L' Fw' Uw2 D2 F R2 B' R Rw' Fw2 F2 D2 Rw B D' B Uw 
2. 38.82 R B2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 U L' Fw2 F2 R2 Uw L2 U' B2 L' Fw2 B' Uw Rw Uw2 L2 U Fw2 D' U Rw' D Uw' Fw2 F U F' Fw2 U2 Uw2 L' U R2 Rw 
3. (30.88) R Fw R B Rw2 U D Fw2 U F2 Uw Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 R Fw' L B2 Fw U2 R' L D2 U2 L2 F2 B' D L F' U2 R2 U' Fw2 Uw U Rw U2 L2 
4. 40.88 Rw' Uw2 D2 F2 R Uw' Rw' U R' D' Rw R B F2 D2 R2 Rw2 Fw Rw F Rw2 R F Fw2 Rw2 B' R2 L' D2 Uw' Rw B' R' U2 Rw F Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 
5. 39.41 U2 Rw2 D' L' R' Fw2 D Rw R2 D' F Rw' F B2 Fw' Uw B2 Uw2 F' Fw2 R' U2 B Rw2 Uw' U F D2 Uw B2 Rw B2 L' B' Rw U2 L2 Fw2 D2 R' 
6. 36.25 L Fw' Uw2 R2 F D' Fw' B2 D L F R Fw' L2 D2 Uw' Rw' F' Rw Uw' R' Rw F Rw D' Fw' F Rw Uw2 R' L' U2 R2 Fw D L' B' Fw2 D2 F' 
7. 37.47 B2 D2 Rw2 R' U2 D' B' U L U2 F' Fw D' B Rw2 Fw2 R Fw' D2 Rw2 F' R' L' U' R' B' Rw L' Fw' D' Rw Fw U' B2 D U2 F Uw2 L Rw' 
8. 44.71 Fw2 Rw' B' F2 D' Uw' R' Fw' F2 R F' D2 F' U L' R' Fw R Fw' U D B' F R' Fw' Rw B' Rw2 D R' F' Uw Fw R Rw F Uw2 Rw' U B2 
9. 35.82 Rw' Fw2 U' L U' B Rw2 U2 R L Uw2 B F' L2 B' D R2 Uw' L' D2 Rw' Fw R' Rw' Fw2 B' L' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw Fw' R' Fw2 R2 B2 U Rw2 U L2 
10. (48.79) Uw L' Fw2 D2 Fw' F' U2 Fw Rw Fw2 D2 Uw2 R Rw L2 D2 U Uw B Uw2 R D' Rw U' Uw' D R2 F' U' Fw' Rw' F2 U2 L2 Rw U2 Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 
11. 39.34 Rw2 F2 D' Fw' R L' Fw' R2 D U2 R2 F' R F Uw R Fw F2 Uw' L2 B' R' Fw2 L' B2 U' Uw2 Fw R L Uw2 Fw2 L R B R2 Fw U' F' B 
12. 37.76 B' R Rw U B' Rw' R' Uw Fw R Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U' F U2 F2 D Rw D2 B' U2 Rw' B2 Uw2 D2 Rw R' B2 R2 D2 U2 F' D U R Fw2 Rw F L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2016)

Double FMC means NAR by Ryan and Walker

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1618/events/15/rounds/1/results


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 26, 2016)

2x2 avg 12 PB:1.493 
Pb avg 50:1.746
Pb avg 100: 1.868


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 26, 2016)

Second best ever!

6.31 U' R' D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 R D' U' L2 B' R' F2 D' L'

x2 R' D' L' D' F //Cross
R U2 R' U L U L2 U L // F2L 1+2
y R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L 3
U2 R U R' // F2L 4
U' r' U2 R U R' U r U' // LL


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2016)

23:40.98 10x10 single

yau5 lol


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 26, 2016)

What the hell? 4.93 squan single

(1, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)

y2 (3, 0)/(4, 0)/
/(-1, -1)/(-2, 3)/(-1, -1)/
(-3, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/
(1, 6)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 26, 2016)

OH, not bad
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-26
solves/total: 51/51

single
best: 13.875
worst: 23.288

mean of 3
current: 18.086 (σ = 0.47)
best: 15.974 (σ = 1.86)

avg of 5
current: 18.086 (σ = 0.47)
best: 16.484 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 12
current: 18.383 (σ = 1.82)
best: 17.936 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 50
current: 18.599 (σ = 1.68)
best: 18.591 (σ = 1.68)

Average: 18.588 (σ = 1.66)
Mean: 18.607


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> OH, not bad


Wait so your cubewerkz open average was actually really good for you at that time?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 26, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Wait so your cubewerkz open average was actually really good for you at that time?


Yes, I would have been happy with a 19 average.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 26, 2016)

Just beat the ao5 from yesterday 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-26
avg of 5: 8.99

Time List:
1. 8.40 U D2 B2 R2 L' F U R F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 F U2 L 
2. 7.73 R F R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 F L' B' D' B F L B2 D' B2 
3. 10.82 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 R B2 R B2 L' U B2 F' R2 B' 
4. (11.24) F2 D R2 U2 L' U F' B' R B' U F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D' 
5. (7.47) R2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F L' U' B2 D' B L' F' D' U F'

The 7s were both really easy.

Reco for the 7.73:

z2 F2 L F D' R D \\XCross
y U R U' R' \\F2L 2
L' U' L U2 L' U L \\ F2L 3
y' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L \\ F2L Done
U2 F DoubleSexy F'
U2 A Perm U2

Also 10.27 ao50 and 10.41 ao100


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 26, 2016)

First 7 from yesterday and last 5 from today. Solves 7-11 make a 58.22 ao5 School starts tomorrow though so I probably won't have time to practise for a while

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-26
avg of 12: 1:01.709

Time List:
1. 1:03.894 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
2. 1:08.307 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
3. (1:09.142) R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
4. 1:04.321 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
5. 1:05.481 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
6. 1:00.316 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
7. (54.928) R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
8. 1:04.994 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
9. 54.973 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
10. 59.625 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
11. 1:00.056 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
12. 55.120 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## Iggy (Jun 26, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> First 7 from yesterday and last 5 from today. Solves 7-11 make a 58.22 ao5 School starts tomorrow though so I probably won't have time to practise for a while


Nice! Sub me


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 26, 2016)

new 3x3 pb!!
5.58 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U L R2 D' R F' L2 D' L' D2 L2


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 26, 2016)

17.600 full-step OH single. Probably Full-step Pb.
Was sitting passenger seat in car and had to do LL going through a tunnel with poor lighting.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 26, 2016)

I quit cubing for about a year but I started practicing again the past couple weeks and I just got a sub-10 ao12

Average of 12: 9.98
1. (12.87) U2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 D' F' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' 
2. 10.32 R2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F L D' U' R B' L D' B2 D' 
3. 9.47 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 L R' B' L U' F2 R2 U2 
4. 9.33 L2 F' D2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 B' D' R2 U' B' R U' L2 U' B' R2 
5. 9.66 U L2 F2 L B2 D' B' L' U2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 B U2 F' B' L2 
6. 9.23 R2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R D L2 R' F' R U B2 L2 U 
7. 11.30 F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' U' F' R2 U L' B U' R' 
8. 9.32 B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F' L2 F D2 L F2 L2 D R' 
9. 10.27 L' U D L' B' D' L D' F U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 
10. 11.61 L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D U F2 U' L2 B' D2 L' U2 B' U L D' U2 B' 
11. (9.20) R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 L2 R' D R' F L B F R' B' L2 
12. 9.27 L' D2 F' R B2 U R B L F' D B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2


----------



## sqAree (Jun 27, 2016)

18.61 OH single, beats my previous pb of 18.63 from 6 months ago!

Also fullstep for some reason.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 27, 2016)

Counting 45 -.-, but hey, sub-38 Ao12

Ao12: *37.98*

1. 40.25 U' Fw2 Rw' L' F2 B2 D' L2 B R2 U' B2 L Fw Uw2 D Fw D' F2 U B L Fw' R' Uw' R2 B2 Fw2 R2 F2 L2 D' Uw2 L' D2 B2 F2 D Uw2 F2 
2. 34.71 Rw2 Uw' B' F' R2 Rw D Uw' Fw2 U D' B F' R2 U2 L' B2 D' Rw2 Fw D L2 B2 R Fw' Uw D B2 Rw' R' Fw' D R2 F R2 U Rw' Fw' B' Uw 
3. 35.82 L' Fw2 Rw2 L R D' Fw' B Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 B F Rw D' Uw2 F2 D2 Uw' U' Rw B Fw L Fw L2 B2 L2 F' Rw U2 D' F2 L' Rw2 Uw' B2 U B2 
4. (34.40) Uw B2 R' F' Fw Rw' F' R' Uw2 D R' L2 Uw' Fw' B2 F' Rw2 D' Uw2 F Rw' L' U2 Rw Fw' U' Fw2 R L Uw Fw2 Uw' D' Rw' Fw2 B' D2 U2 L' Rw' 
5. (51.83) U' Uw F Rw' Fw L2 R' Fw' Uw F' L' U F2 Rw2 B Uw' R L B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' B2 Uw' L2 B' Rw' U' Fw' Uw' Fw2 D B' Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 F 
6. 36.83 Fw2 F2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw' U F L2 F2 R2 Uw2 D Rw Uw2 R2 D U2 L' U R' U Uw Rw' Fw2 R' Rw' Fw2 U' R2 Fw Uw R' Uw B' L F2 Fw2 R' Uw2 
7. 37.44 Fw Uw D L2 U' Uw' F Uw' L Fw' Rw2 R L2 Uw F' Fw Rw' R B' Uw' F2 Fw' D B' L' Uw' B D Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw F2 B R' B2 R Fw' L' F 
8. 36.65 F2 Rw' Fw' B' L2 R U B2 F' U' Uw2 F' D2 Fw2 D L' Rw2 U2 F' L F Fw2 Uw Rw2 F D' Fw' U' Fw R2 D B F2 Fw' L2 Uw' R2 B' Uw' F 
9. 37.29 D U' Rw' F' Fw' Rw2 U2 R2 D Uw Rw' R F D' Fw' L2 U R2 L2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U' Rw U D2 B' R2 D' Uw2 U' F' D2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 U F B2 Uw' 
10. 45.74 Rw2 D2 F' R' D' Fw2 R U F2 L2 Fw2 R2 Uw D Rw U2 L' U F2 Rw2 L' F Uw' R2 F2 D' Uw' Rw2 L' Fw F B' Uw2 F' D Rw' D' L2 B2 Uw2 
11. 37.33 B Rw' L B' D Uw Rw' U2 L' R F2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D2 F' B' L' Uw L Rw' Fw U2 Uw Fw Uw L' R Fw' U Uw F Rw D' Rw F2 L' B' D Uw2 
12. 37.71 U' R' Fw' B2 Rw R' L Uw' F' D Rw' Fw2 U Uw Rw2 Uw D Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw Fw' R' Uw2 B2 L F L U' B2 Uw2 B2 R' Fw' U' B Rw' B' Uw' Fw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol GJ.
29.18 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F R' U' L U2 F U B' D' B' R'

x2 y'
D F R D' //cross
y L U L' U L U' L' // F2L#1
R' U2 R U R' U' R //F2L#2
U2 L' U' L // F2L#3
y' U R' U' R U' L U2 R' U' R U2 L' // F2L#4 + WV
y R U' R U R U R U' R U' R' U' R2 /PLL U
(+endless rotations because it's feet)

47/29.18=1.61 TPS yay


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Pyra, how the heck do you get fast with 1flip

Number of solves: 70
Best Time: 3.469
Worst Time: 14.641
Session Avg: 7.827
Session Mean: 7.862
Individual Times: 
7.336, 8.536, (3.469), 7.037, 8.303, 6.869, 6.636, 6.169, 9.970, 6.640, 7.470, 7.970, 6.471, 6.171, 5.868, 6.302, 7.769, 7.169, 6.936, 7.874, 5.502, 13.705, 8.575, 8.170, 9.741, 8.468, 6.869, 5.439, 6.669, 8.568, 8.970, 7.936, 9.070, 9.737, 8.536, 9.808, (14.641), 5.835, 4.735, 7.970, 5.568, 13.805, 7.903, 8.336, 6.169, 6.434, 7.404, 8.303, 8.904, 7.270, 8.309, 7.169, 9.837, 7.540, 8.535, 8.186, 8.870, 10.604, 5.135, 7.169, 9.337, 7.709, 8.403, 5.670, 8.537, 8.236, 8.670, 9.270, 7.708, 5.502


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2016)

Wtf.
23.80 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R B' U L2 R B2 L' F D F2

z2 U R F2 D F' D y' R U2 R //xcross
y' U' R U' R2 U R //2nd F2L
y' U2 R' U' R //3rd F2L
R U2 R' U2 y' R2 F R F' R // F2L finish + EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //Pi OLL and skip

37/23.8=1.55 TPS 
PB by almost 4 seconds 

In the next 4 solves:
32.10 mo3 PB
36.59 avg5 PB
38.43 2nd best ao12


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2016)

22:40 10x10 single
Still yau5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2016)

sry for spam, but wtf scramble

28.27 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' R B U2 L B R' D

y2 U' R U R' D // xcross
R' U R U2 y R U R' //2nd pair
y U' R' U R U' R' U R //3rd pair
U R U' R' U R' L F R F' L' //F2L finish + VLS
y x2 R' B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2 z' R2

yeah, just a really ez scramble, you should try it


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jun 28, 2016)

Lucky but still good yay!
avg of 5: 8.66
Cube: GuoGuan YueXiao

Time List:
1. 7.47 R' F2 L2 D' L F' D2 R' F D' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' 
2. (11.08) B' U F' B R2 B' U R B2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U R' 
3. 10.32 R B' U R' F2 L B U' F' U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L 
4. 8.20 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B' D2 U' R F' R2 U' B2 R' D U 
5. (7.44[PLL Skip]) B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D B2 D2 L B2 F U2 R' D2 L F2 D' L2


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 28, 2016)

sunday contest: 4.07 3x3 single

pb, maybe one of the fastest solves done in an online comp?

will post scramble/reconstruction later


----------



## Berd (Jun 28, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> sunday contest: 4.07 3x3 single
> 
> pb, maybe one of the fastest solves done in an online comp?
> 
> will post scramble/reconstruction later


Video?


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> sunday contest: 4.07 3x3 single
> 
> pb, maybe one of the fastest solves done in an online comp?
> 
> will post scramble/reconstruction later


Have Sunday Contest started using Random State yet, or are they still on old style 3x3 scrambles?


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 28, 2016)

9.97 nl single with ZB, followed with a 8.97, then ruined the avg with 12,12 ,14 lol.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2016)

14.37 sq-1 PB avg100, 13.00 PB avg12 damn it


----------



## Cale S (Jun 28, 2016)

7.26 square-1 single lol

lost the scramble because my computer froze after starting the timer and I hit reset before starting over to solve

it was really stupid, cubeshape done, 1 move CO, and an EP skip, what


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 28, 2016)

1. 11.73 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L D' R B' R D2 U'

x'
L2 U2 L2 D' R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U2' F'
r2 U r2' U' R U R2 M' U R M U2 M2 U2 R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' F'
M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M2 U' M2
extremely inefficient roux pb


----------



## mafergut (Jun 28, 2016)

Accomplishment: I was up to date with 0 new posts in the forum


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 28, 2016)

sorry for many posts, but 2.60 skewb single with 7.69 tps!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-28
single: 2.60

Time List:
1. 2.60 U' L' R' L B L U' B

solution is just sledge into 2 u perms


----------



## Chree (Jun 28, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 22:40 10x10 single
> Still yau5


I've got a 22:29 with Hoya. Race to sub20?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chree said:


> I've got a 22:29 with Hoya. Race to sub20?


Eh, I'm not sure if I might switch to redux for 10x10, and I do like, 1 timed solve a day lol


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 28, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Pyra, how the heck do you get fast with 1flip



get to a point where you can 2-look solves


----------



## Chree (Jun 29, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Eh, I'm not sure if I might switch to redux for 10x10, and I do like, 1 timed solve a day lol



Ah, I hear ya. I actually main with redux for 10x10, but it's fun to do the advanced redux methods on them as well  (as you've obviously found out)


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 29, 2016)

4.07 F D' L2 U2 B R F L2 B U2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' L D2 F' R2 B L' D F'

z2 L D’ F’ R U2 R U’ R’ U R D’ // Double X-Cross
y L U2 L’ U L U’ L’ // 3rd Pair
U2 R U’ R’ // 4th Pair
U R’ U’ F U R U’ R’ F’ R // OLL
gtfo // PLL


Berd said:


> Video?



No ;-;



TDM said:


> Have Sunday Contest started using Random State yet, or are they still on old style 3x3 scrambles?



I have no idea, but it didnt seem extremely lol


----------



## nalralz (Jun 29, 2016)

5x5 PB average! Nice accuracy too! Parity on only 2 solves. The 1:43.65 had an OLL skip. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-28
avg of 5: 1:42.94

Time List:
1. 1:41.74 L2 Lw2 U Fw' Dw Fw Dw R Dw2 B' F' L' Rw' U' Dw Rw2 Lw' Dw F L' Bw' Dw Uw' L' Dw' Rw2 U Rw Uw Dw2 Bw2 D2 Dw' R2 U2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Bw' D Lw2 Dw' Bw' U' Fw Dw D' Rw Lw2 B F Rw' R' Fw L' F2 Bw Fw2 B' 
2. (1:50.72) Dw D' U2 Fw' L Fw L' U Fw Rw Uw2 Bw' L2 Dw2 Uw L' Uw Dw' Fw Bw D2 Rw Bw' Fw R2 B R U Bw R2 U Dw2 B2 F Uw U' Fw' R D2 R' Fw F Dw Fw Bw' U' D2 Lw2 Bw Uw Bw' F' U2 R2 Rw F2 B2 U Bw Lw2 
3. 1:43.65 Lw F2 U Rw2 Fw2 L Bw D R Uw2 L Fw Rw' Lw Bw2 Rw Uw2 R' U Fw2 D' Uw' Dw2 U Bw' L Lw F' Rw F2 U' D2 R Lw Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 B2 U L R2 Rw' D' Dw' Bw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' D2 Bw Uw Rw U' L Fw2 F' Dw' Uw 
4. (1:39.10) B D2 Lw Dw F2 Dw2 L' Dw' Uw' R' D2 Lw' R B2 D2 F' U2 R' Uw2 Dw U' B Dw Bw' L' Rw Lw' U' D' B2 Dw2 Lw Dw B Rw2 Bw' Uw2 L Bw Fw' Rw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 B2 R Fw' Rw B Fw' R Fw' Rw R Fw2 F Rw' U Lw R2 
5. 1:43.44 R2 U Bw2 D Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 U Lw' Rw U2 R2 Bw' Dw' F' Rw2 Uw2 L' U2 L Dw Fw2 B D' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Lw' L' B R Dw L2 F Lw2 D L' F' L' Uw Bw Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 B U Dw2 Bw2 B' U D' Lw F2 Fw' Lw2 F2 Rw


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 29, 2016)

FML, why can't I get sub-30. This had double parity. :/

32.75 Rw2 Uw' B2 F Uw' L' B2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F D' F2 L' F' Uw2 Fw2 R D L2 Uw2 Rw F2 U Fw' F D2 Uw2 L2 U' L2 Rw2 D2 Fw' F' D2 L R' Uw


----------



## JimCube (Jun 29, 2016)

Beat my pb: 18.76 than beat it the same day: 18.72


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 29, 2016)

Feet:
40.21 ao50 PB
40.55 ao100 PB


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 30, 2016)

Pb ao5 and 12 lol. Could've been faster if i had canceled a CLL on the last solve but still crushed my last avg of 5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-29
avg of 5: 1.117
avg of 12: 1.398

Time List:
1. 1.133 U2 R' F2 R U F' R2 F R' 
2. 0.902 F U F R' F2 R U2 R U' 
3. 1.691 U R2 U' F2 R U F' R2 F' 
4. (0.788) U R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F R' U' 
5. 1.317 U' R F R F2 U' R F R2 
6. 1.697 F2 U F' R U F' U2 F' R2
7. 1.341 R2 U' F R' U' F' R2 F U2
8. 1.657 U2 F2 R2 F U' F R' U' F'
9. 1.503 R2 F U' R2 F U' R2 U F2
10. 1.515 U' F' R U' F U2 F' R U2
11. (1.851) R2 F U R F U R2 U F U2
12. 1.222 U2 R U F2 U R U' F2 R2


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> I have no idea, but it didnt seem extremely lol


That's definitely old style. I remember getting so many PB singles/averages from Sunday Contests I stopped counting all of them  Up to you if you want to keep it though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2016)

TDM said:


> That's definitely old style. I remember getting so many PB singles/averages from Sunday Contests I stopped counting all of them  Up to you if you want to keep it though.


Has it actually been proven that old style scrambles give easier solves?


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Has it actually been proven that old style scrambles give easier solves?


I think someone's looked at a large number of old style scrambles and shown there are usually fewer misoriented edges. Someone might have done something looking at the number of solved blocks too? I can't find anything on Google, but I'm sure I've seen some graphs somewhere.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 30, 2016)

10.095, (15.077), 10.036, 11.768, (9.950) RIP 10.63 ZB method avg of 5.
So much for consistency. really good F2L transition in all these solves. slow turning does work


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 30, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 10.095, (15.077), 10.036, 11.768, (9.950) RIP 10.63 ZB method avg of 5.
> So much for consistency. really good F2L transition in all these solves. slow turning does work


What would you say your global average is now then?


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-30
avg of 5: 7.99

Time List:
1. (9.37) B2 U2 B F R2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B' R' B' D L2 U' R B2 D2
2. 7.85 R' F2 U L2 D' R F' B' D' F D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 D
3. (7.09) R2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' U' R D' L2 B' U2 F D2 U R
4. 7.81 L' B2 R U2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 B L2 D B' U2 L2 D B L2
5. 8.29 B D' R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 B R' B U' R' U2 R B'

3rd best ao5 iirc

E: new PB 2x2 average of 5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-30
avg of 5: 1.98

Time List:
1. 1.71 F' U' F2 U F2 U' F R F2 
2. (1.37) U F' U R2 F R' U' F R' 
3. (2.93) R' F' R' F2 U R U' F2 U 
4. 2.72 F2 U2 F R' F' R' F' R' U' 
5. 1.50 F U' R U2 R2 F' U' R2 U'

all of the sub-2s had semi-forced oll skips


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 30, 2016)

2.099 2x2 avg of 1000


----------



## Torch (Jun 30, 2016)

14:28.83, (15:30.14), 14:36.74, 14:43.60, (13:32.45) = 14:36.39 ao5

gigaminx
why does it exist
why am i solving it


----------



## Cale S (Jun 30, 2016)

had a pretty cool solution to this scramble

D2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R2 B' U B L' F' D' L2 F L' U2

z2 F2 U' R2 F2 // 2x2x2
y2 U' R // square
F' R' F2 // F2L - 1
y U2 R U2 R2 F R F' // OLS
G perm (solve was ruined by this because I 2-looked it)

16 moves to PLL in a speedsolve


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 30, 2016)

PB 3x3 single!! I did an x-cross and accidentally did a double x-cross. 
1. 6.344 U2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B' R2 D' B' U2 L' D' U L2 D L R'
z y' inspection
D B L' B2 R' F2 // double xcross
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L// 3rd pair
y U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'// 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F'// Oll
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B// Pll


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 30, 2016)

Roux PB single!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-30
single: 9.82

Time List:
1. 9.82 D2 L2 R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D R' U' F2 R' F' L2 F D F

x2
U' r B2 r' U' L' U L u2
U' r U R' U' R2' M' U R
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M M2 U M' U2 M' U' M2'
43 moves in 9.82 seconds = 4.3 tps



Spoiler: alg.cubing link



x2
U' r B2 r' U' L' U L u2
U' r U R' U' R2' M' U R
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M M2 U M' U2 M' U' M2'


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 30, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> What would you say your global average is now then?


12seconds, which is about on par with my CFOP avg. However I can easily pop out a 10/11/13/14 avg depending on what ZBLL case I get :/


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 30, 2016)

PB SMASH today! @antoineccantin is mad

3x3: 6.891 ao 12, 7.344 ao 50, 7.439 ao 100, 7.611 ao 1000
3BLD: 46.082 single, 1:12.825 ao 12
OH: 12.889 ao 5, 13.695 ao 12, 14.184 ao 50, 14.286 ao 100


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 1, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> PB SMASH today! @antoineccantin is mad
> 
> 3x3: 6.891 ao 12, 7.344 ao 50, 7.439 ao 100, 7.611 ao 1000
> 3BLD: 46.082 single, 1:12.825 ao 12
> OH: 12.889 ao 5, 13.695 ao 12, 14.184 ao 50, 14.286 ao 100



Nice, that's a super fast average of 12, and wow you got from averaging 8 to 7.5 in a short amount of time, that's really impressive.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 1, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Nice, that's a super fast average of 12, and wow you got from averaging 8 to 7.5 in a short amount of time, that's really impressive.


Thank you! The key to improving quickly is dedication. Once you want to get faster, you have to be ready to put the work in. After that, you just target your weaknesses and eatch your times drop.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 1, 2016)

I wish you'll upload more in the future - I would have really liked to see that sub 7 ao12. I think that would be top 5 on Youtube (Feliks 6.12, Bill Wang 6.73, Hyeon Kyo Kyoung 6.88 average)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2016)

2x2x2x2 in 2:32.77
3x3x3x3 in 10:19.40


----------



## sqAree (Jul 1, 2016)

Had a bike accident today, my hand got injured, I spent all day in the hospital..
And in spite of the hand suddenly lots of OH pbs this night!

27.63 ao50 pb improved by a second, 25.84 ao12 pb improved by two seconds and this pb ao5 improved by two seconds as well:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-1
avg of 5: 22.45

Time List:
1. 22.90 L2 B2 R U L' F R2 B2 U F U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F B
2. (20.83) R U2 D' F B2 D B' D' F L2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 B L
3. (27.76) F2 L D2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' R B' D2 U R2 F2 R'
4. 22.16 D' B2 D B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' L' U' B R
5. 22.26 D2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R D2 L2 U' F R2 U R D'


----------



## DanpHan (Jul 1, 2016)

TDM said:


> That's definitely old style. I remember getting so many PB singles/averages from Sunday Contests I stopped counting all of them  Up to you if you want to keep it though.


meh, I'll still count it. I mean it was easy, but my pb is already 4.44 and the scramble didn't seem much dumber than other 4s I've gotten :3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 1, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Had a bike accident today, my hand got injured, I spent all day in the hospital..
> And in spite of the hand suddenly lots of OH pbs this night!


Uh, and that one day before a comp  Can you compete?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Uh, and that one day before a comp  Can you compete?


OH everything, it's gonna be funny. Although technically... 'Intentionally getting a poor result?'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 1, 2016)

1looked 2x2 on my first try. 5 move layer and cll then auf


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 1, 2016)

17.93 Square-1 Ao50


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 1, 2016)

qqwref said:


> 2x2x2x2 in 2:32.77
> 3x3x3x3 in 10:19.40


What's that?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2016)

10.59 ao100!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 1, 2016)

alisterprofitt said:


> I wish you'll upload more in the future - I would have really liked to see that sub 7 ao12. I think that would be top 5 on Youtube (Feliks 6.12, Bill Wang 6.73, Hyeon Kyo Kyoung 6.88 average)


Im currently trying to clean up my LSE. Once I'm satisfied, I'll try to upload a low 7/sub 7 average of 12.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 1, 2016)

oh session, all pbs



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-1
solves/total: 133/133

single
best: 20.32
worst: 38.07

mean of 3
current: 30.48 (σ = 2.76)
best: 24.18 (σ = 3.39)

avg of 5
current: 30.97 (σ = 0.59)
best: 25.33 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 12
current: 28.27 (σ = 2.67)
best: 27.09 (σ = 3.05)

avg of 50
current: 29.13 (σ = 2.81)
best: 28.45 (σ = 2.95)

avg of 100
current: 29.05 (σ = 2.97)
best: 28.88 (σ = 2.98)

Average: 29.00 (σ = 2.97)
Mean: 29.04

Time List:
1. 28.55 L' U D2 F R' L F U2 F R B2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 L B2 L' U2 
2. 25.04 U' B U R' D' L B R' U' R B2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 D2 L F2 
3. 24.13 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D B2 U' B2 F' D L2 R 
4. 30.34 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' D' U' L' R2 D' F2 L' U' 
5. 31.17 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F R U B' D' L D2 R U R 
6. 24.06 R2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R B F' U' L2 D F U' 
7. 28.97 B2 D' R' L2 U L' D F2 D B' R2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 B2 
8. 29.20 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 D L2 D' L2 B' D L' F' U B2 L2 D' L U' 
9. 31.12 U2 B U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 U' R' B' R2 U L2 R2 F R 
10. 33.63 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U F2 U B2 D' L' D R2 F U' B F2 L' D 
11. 28.53 R' U2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 R' D2 U' R' F' U2 L B R' 
12. 35.09 B' L2 U R' F L2 B' U2 F B2 U2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R 
13. 28.65 F U2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 B L D2 L' U' F U2 R F D' R 
14. 26.18 U2 B L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F R2 F' R' U B' D2 B' U' B' D' U2 
15. 30.82 R' L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 R U' F U2 L2 D2 L B D2 
16. 21.89 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 F D2 R U B' D R2 F U2 
17. 30.31 R F2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 L' F2 R D2 F' L D' R' F' R' D' B' R' 
18. 30.82 F U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' B' D2 R' B' F' U B2 L' U2 
19. 34.16 U2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 U' B' R F L U' R' D2 R F' 
20. 35.20 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L' B' D B U2 L2 R D B2 
21. 28.04 R' L' B R U' R' B2 D2 F U L' F2 U2 R F2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 
22. 23.54 L2 B' R2 F2 U' R' F L' U2 B U2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 B R2 B2 U' 
23. 36.88 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B R B F' D2 R' U2 B' 
24. 25.91 U2 F U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 U' B U' L2 B L U2 L' U2 
25. 24.86 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U L U' B' L' R' F' R2 D' F 
26. 31.64 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 B R2 U2 L' D' B' U2 R' B' L D U' R2 
27. 26.64 L' U R' U' F2 R' D' L B' L' F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 F U2 B2 
28. 30.47 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L' U2 F2 L D F2 D U2 R F' 
29. 28.73 B' R B D F2 R' F' D L' B2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 
30. 32.07 R2 L2 B L' D' L2 F' R' U F2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L2 R 
31. 26.14 D R' B2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L B R2 B2 D' B' D2 U 
32. 24.61 B R' F D' R2 B' L' U2 F U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R 
33. 26.82 U2 D F' U D L2 B' R' U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 D2 B' R' 
34. 35.17 L2 F L' U D' R2 F L2 B U2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 
35. 29.75 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 B U' F D F' U2 L2 U2 L 
36. 26.00 L B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F L F2 D2 B' L F' 
37. 29.83 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D U B2 R2 U' B' U' R2 B2 U R D L F 
38. 26.90 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D' R F' U B' F' R F2 L2 B 
39. 32.12 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 F U2 L F2 R' U B' L2 F' U2 L' U' 
40. 34.24 F' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 F U' L B F' D U' F2 L 
41. 31.84 L2 D' F2 U L2 D B2 L2 U2 F U L2 F L R B D' F2 D 
42. 29.17 D2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 F D2 R B U L' B' D F2 L' D2 R 
43. 30.02 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R2 F D B' U2 R U' L2 F2 L2 F 
44. 27.69 F' D' B U' L B' R' B D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R' 
45. 24.87 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L' U' F' L' F' U' B' R2 F' L 
46. 31.53 U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 L R' B' D' L2 U2 L B' F2 R2 
47. 31.43 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' D' L U' L F' L2 
48. 26.50 D2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U R F' R2 D2 U F R F U2 L 
49. 29.15 B2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 U2 L F D R' B F' L' B R2 D 
50. 38.01 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L' F' R F2 R D2 U F U2 
51. 26.13 U B2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L B' L2 F' D' F' L R B' F2 
52. 25.15 R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R F L2 D L2 F' U2 L' U' 
53. 29.71 D2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 L D R' D2 B' L U' B U2 F' 
54. 30.48 B' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 R B R2 F R F D' U' B2 
55. 22.79 F' U' L2 F2 R2 F' R' L' F2 D' R2 B D2 R2 F L2 D2 B U2 B' U2 
56. 29.84 R2 B2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 U2 D' L' B' U B2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 
57. 34.13 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 R' U2 B' D F U' L2 B2 L2 
58. 24.75 R2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 U F' L2 U' F' R' B' U2 B 
59. 24.41 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F U' B2 R' B F' L' F U2 R' 
60. 29.72 F2 R' F R2 F2 R F L D L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 D2 
61. 31.97 B U' B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B D R F U R' F' L' B2 
62. 27.39 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 L B2 D L' F U B2 L2 D' F L' 
63. 28.89 U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' F' R U' F2 D L' B L D2 F2 
64. 27.92 R' B D F L D' B2 U' D2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F' 
65. 38.07 B' R U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R F' U' B2 D F U' L U R2 
66. 24.54 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B D' R' B2 U2 F R2 D' L2 
67. 35.92 D F' D2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' L F2 R2 D2 B' U B2 F2 L' 
68. 26.33 L' D2 F2 U F2 R2 D U L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L D' B2 R D U' R D 
69. 29.55 L U2 B R2 B R2 F R2 B L2 D2 B L' U' L' U L D' R B U2 
70. 24.80 R' F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B D' L F' U' B D' B U2 
71. 31.61 D2 R' F' L2 F2 D R' B D2 B2 D2 B2 R' L' F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D' 
72. 22.46 U R D R' L F' U F R D F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U 
73. 25.07 B2 L' D2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R B U2 F2 L D L' F D' L 
74. 34.12 B2 R U2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' F' U' R B' U' R2 F' D' R2 
75. 31.31 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F' R2 U R' B D F' R' D R' D' 
76. 28.44 U F' D' L2 F2 B2 R F2 D' F U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B' 
77. 28.04 R F' D' F2 D L D' L U F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 B' R2 F 
78. 33.96 F R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 L D2 F2 R' F' L2 U F2 R' B D' B' U2 
79. 29.84 F L2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F L2 R' D2 B R U R2 B U' R D 
80. 22.09 F U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B' U2 L B F L2 D2 L F' 
81. 26.81 F2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 U' L2 B F D B' L' R2 B 
82. 23.88 L2 B2 D' F R2 D2 R' U2 F L F2 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D 
83. 31.08 F D L2 B U F D2 B' R' D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' R2 
84. 30.57 D2 L U2 R' D2 L R' U2 R D2 R' D L U2 B' R D R F L 
85. 31.60 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 R' B L U R' U B2 D L 
86. 30.07 D2 R2 B' L2 D F R' L U R U' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 
87. 25.00 B2 D L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U R D L R B D B U2 B2 D' 
88. 29.13 R' L2 B' U D2 B2 R F' D2 R2 L U2 D2 R' F2 L2 D2 L' B2 D 
89. 26.69 B2 U2 R2 B R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R2 U R' D R' F' L2 D L' 
90. 20.32 U' L2 D' F2 L2 F' L' D' B R F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 
91. 25.52 L D R2 U D2 B U R U' F D F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 
92. 35.71 B2 L2 D B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L' B D' F' U2 L' B' L' U' F 
93. 27.46 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 D B' U L2 B' F2 L' F' R U2 
94. 30.17 R2 F2 R' U R' D L' F R U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 D2 R U2 D' 
95. 27.87 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L2 B' U F2 R D2 L' U' F2 L' 
96. 29.19 B U2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L R2 U F' D L U L F D' 
97. 33.37 R' B2 L2 B L2 U2 F' D2 B L2 F L' U B' D B L D2 B 
98. 34.24 F2 D2 F' U R B' R U L' U2 F' U2 F2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 
99. 30.89 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 D L F R F D2 U2 B2 D L 
100. 27.50 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 F R' B2 L' U L' R2 F U2 R 
101. 24.25 D R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R D2 B D F R2 U L' D2 L2 D2 
102. 26.49 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R F L' R B2 F L2 R2 U' R 
103. 31.80 R' B2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 R B' D U2 B2 F' R B2 U2 
104. 31.74 F' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D R2 D2 F' L D2 F' U2 R D' B F 
105. 33.56 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U' L' F L' U2 F' R2 D R F' 
106. 32.83 L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D F R B2 F2 D B' D2 F R' 
107. 24.12 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L R B' R' B' D B U R D 
108. 33.50 L' F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 F L2 U' B2 L' B L' D F R B 
109. 23.03 R' L2 U' B2 L F' B' R2 D' R' D' F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 
110. 29.75 F' L B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' R' F' L U' L R' D 
111. 30.10 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 R F2 R' B D' B' U L B2 F 
112. 31.60 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 R' D2 F2 D B D F L' R' D' R U' 
113. 31.06 L D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' L' B U F' D2 R2 F2 D B' 
114. 32.60 L2 D2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' F' D L D2 U2 L2 F U2 
115. 24.93 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 L B L2 B F2 U' L2 U2 F' L 
116. 33.72 U R B R2 B' L2 D R2 L U2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 B L2 F' U2 
117. 27.53 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B' F' D2 U' L2 F2 R' D' L2 B' R' D R 
118. 26.32 D2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B' L' U2 F2 U2 R' B' D' U2 F 
119. 27.60 R' B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 B L2 F D2 L D2 U B' R2 F D2 F' L' 
120. 31.48 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 U L2 R' U' B' F L' B R 
121. 29.90 B2 U' D' R B2 R' B L' U F' U L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 D2 
122. 23.64 D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L2 F L B2 D L' F D R' B2 R U2 
123. 28.24 B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F R2 F R2 U L' U' B' D' R' 
124. 25.24 B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F D' L F2 D U' B' L R D2 L2 
125. 26.62 R D F' L F L B' U' D R L U2 L D2 L U2 L B2 R 
126. 24.12 D2 L2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 B D B R' U2 F2 D R B2 U2 B 
127. 31.39 D B R2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F' L R U' R2 F' L2 U L' F' 
128. 26.76 R B2 L2 B2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R D' L F2 R' F2 U' B R' U 
129. 30.34 B' L2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' U2 B D' L R2 B' F2 
130. 31.03 U R B2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 F' U' R2 D2 B' U' L2 U' 
131. 31.52 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B' U L D' F R2 
132. 27.35 D2 F R2 F' L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 B R U' L' B' D L D2 R2 D2 
133. 32.56 U2 B2 R U2 L R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 F R' U R' B2 F U R2 F' L2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2016)

First 5 solves are a 16.21 ao5 (OH)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-1
avg of 12: 17.683

Time List:
1. 16.256 B' L D R' U2 B' D R2 L U L2 F' R2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 L2 
2. 16.096 L2 U R2 U L F' U' D2 R' U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 
3. 17.135 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' R' D2 B' L' F' L2 U2 B2 D R2 
4. (15.001) B2 F2 U2 L D2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 F D2 U' L' F R' 
5. 16.280 F2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D F' R D2 R' U2 L2 U' B2 U 
6. (23.072) L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R U2 L D R' U2 B' L' R U B' F R' 
7. 18.241 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 D L F' R' B2 D' B L2 D' R 
8. 20.097 U' L' F2 B' D' F2 B2 D B R' F2 U2 F2 L U2 L' U2 L D2 R 
9. 16.984 L B2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 B' D F2 D' R' D' R 
10. 20.009 B2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 R B2 D' F' L' B' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 
11. 16.906 B U' L F2 D R B R D U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F D2 L2 
12. 18.825 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F' U B U2 R' D L R D B'


----------



## TDM (Jul 1, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> What's that?


4-dimensional puzzles


----------



## sqAree (Jul 1, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Uh, and that one day before a comp  Can you compete?





guysensei1 said:


> OH everything, it's gonna be funny. Although technically... 'Intentionally getting a poor result?'



I hope so. Actually my left hand (that I use for OH) is the one hurting but somehow I still pulled off that pb avg yesterday. xD I think it will be fine although I might get slightly worse times than usually.


----------



## kake123 (Jul 1, 2016)

New Megaminx PB single 1:55.640 !!! 

F2L stage was kind of easy though


----------



## Cale S (Jul 1, 2016)

14.02 skewb movecount avg100 with 13.38 avg25

I'll get sub-14 eventually


----------



## Torch (Jul 1, 2016)

PB (by .01)! Probably had a shot at sub-11, but whatever.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-1
avg of 50: 11.08

Time List:
1. 10.14 R' D R F' R U B' L U2 F U2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 B L'
2. 11.52 F' L' B2 L' U F2 L' F2 R D R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B'
3. 9.77 D2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B' L2 F D' L B' R F L F' L F' D'
4. 10.20 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 B' L D L' F2 L U2 R2 D' U2
5. 11.70 U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 U' L' D2 B' U2 F R U' B D2 F'
6. 11.66 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D2 U F2 D' L F L' B2 L2 F' U2 L'
7. 9.87 B' L2 F D2 F U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 L' U F' D' F2 R' D' R' F R
8. 11.40 U R2 L U2 L2 D B L U2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 F' D'
9. 11.32 L' B U' D L' B2 U' L U2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 F'
10. 11.65 B2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' D' L' U B' R2 F' U B' U' R'
11. 11.50 R2 B2 U2 D B' U B2 R F D2 R D2 R' F2 R D2 R U2 R F2
12. (12.78) D L2 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F L R2 B F' U' L' U2 B U2
13. (12.97) L' U F D2 L U R' F2 R L2 D2 F U2 R2 L2 B' U2 L2 F B
14. 11.17 R B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L F' R U F L2 D L B'
15. 12.54 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B F' R2 F' L' R2 D' U L F2 D' F' R' D2
16. 11.50 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' B' F' D' L' F2 R D2 B' F' D'
17. 11.13 L' U2 B2 U F R L' D B F2 L2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L B2 L B2
18. 11.26 U2 B L D L F L B L F2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U'
19. 10.65 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 B' R' U' L2 D2 U2 B' R U' L' D
20. 10.53 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' R D' B' F2 L' D' U L' D F'
21. (9.24) B2 F R2 D B2 U B2 D2 R2 U B2 L' D L F R2 U L' D R
22. 11.19 U2 R F2 L U2 L' B2 R D2 L2 U2 F L D' B2 D B2 U' B' D2 L'
23. 9.79 D' R U L2 U2 L' D2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B'
24. 9.90 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R D' B' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B
25. (9.68) R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U B2 L2 U2 L D' R F L' D' U' F2 L R'
26. 11.58 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L D2 U F' R2 F U2 B R' F'
27. 11.36 U B2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D L' U2 L' B D2 L' U B'
28. 12.41 B2 D2 F' L B2 R' F2 D L2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 B2 D
29. 10.88 U2 D R2 B' R' B' D' L U F2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D'
30. 10.46 U2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R F2 R' F R2 D F R2 B' D B L2
31. 9.81 D2 U2 R D2 U2 L F2 L' U2 L F2 U' B' R2 D' R' U' R U2 L' D'
32. 12.53 D F' L' U' R2 D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B2 D2 F
33. 10.31 D B2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L U L F' L2 B' L D' F2
34. 10.32 D' F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F U2 F2 L2 R F L B L2 U' R2 U R'
35. 10.59 D R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B R D U' B D' L B2 R2 F'
36. 10.66 R2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' D B' L U' B' F2 L' U L2
37. 10.44 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' B D' L2 R2 F' R' D U2 F'
38. (14.15) F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 F2 U' R' U L2 R2 B' F' U F R
39. 12.45 B' R F' B' R D F2 B' R' B R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 U2
40. 12.36 D R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B D F' L' F2 D2 U' B2 L'
41. 12.30 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' R B U L2 R' B L D B R'
42. 12.00 L2 D U' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 F R D' U2 R2 F' R U' L D2
43. 10.98 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 B D R U' B F U' L B' L'
44. 10.48 D' L2 D B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' D' B2 L2 D B' U F' R' U2
45. 12.72 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B' D2 U2 L' F' D F2 R'
46. 9.71 F U2 R2 L U2 D F2 R' B' L' D F2 U R2 U F2 U B2 U F2 D
47. 10.76 D F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L' F' R2 B R D U' L' F2 U
48. 11.37 B D2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L U2 D R2 B R' D F U L' U2
49. (8.72) D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 R' B' L B2 F' R B2 R2 U' B'
50. 10.53 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D' U' L' R' F R B U L B' L R2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 1, 2016)

Finally a sub-15 Ao15  (My consistency is great and so is the Cubicle Premium Square-1). 3/5 parities (Solves 1, 2, & 4)

Ao5: *14.14
*
1. 12.52 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 4)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)
2. (18.24) (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)
3. (12.43) (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)
4. 17.11 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)
5. 12.77 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 2, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thank you! The key to improving quickly is dedication. Once you want to get faster, you have to be ready to put the work in. After that, you just target your weaknesses and eatch your times drop.


Now that it's summer, I'll have a little more time to put work in, and hopefully I'll get an official sub 10 average soon.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 2, 2016)

PB Ao12! This came 10 minutes after I got a 15.99 Ao12. 

Ao12: *15.78*

1. (13.29) (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
2. 15.06 (3, -1)/(1, 4)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/ 
3. 17.25 (4, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 13.68 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
5. 16.55 (0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4) 
6. 14.57 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
7. (23.48) (3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
8. 17.39 (3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
9. 15.95 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0) 
10. 14.04 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0) 
11. 13.84 (3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0) 
12. 19.44 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/


----------



## asacuber (Jul 2, 2016)

2x2 pb avg 12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-2
avg of 12: 2.93

Time List:
1. 2.83 F' U R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U
2. 3.07 U' F U' F' U R U2 F' U'
3. 2.93 R F2 U2 R' U' R F2 R U
4. (2.38) U' F' R U F' R2 U' F' U'
5. (4.05) U2 F R F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2
6. 2.44 R2 U R' U' F' R2 U F' U' R'
7. 2.61 F R2 F' R' F2 U F R' F'
8. 3.51 F R' U R' U F2 R U' F2
9. 2.70 R2 F U' F2 R U' F R' U'
10. 4.00 F' U F2 U R' F2 R' F2 U2
11. 2.48 U' R' U2 F' R F U2 F U'
12. 2.72 R F2 U2 F' U F' R F' R2

E: 4xswag pbs

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-2
avg of 5: 1:00.84

Time List:
1. 1:00.64 F' D' Rw' F2 B2 Fw' U' D2 F2 R Rw Fw' Uw D' R F' D' B D' R2 B Uw Rw' F Rw' L2 U' D2 Uw Rw' Uw B U' B' Rw L' B Uw' Fw2 Uw' 
2. 58.06 Fw D' R2 Uw' R' U' Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 R U' D R B' Uw R' B' R2 B2 R Uw2 R2 U' F2 Rw U' R2 B R Uw U' Rw2 Fw Uw' L2 B2 Fw' F' U 
3. (54.60) R Uw2 B R D' Rw' F U Fw Rw' L' U2 Uw2 B L2 R2 Rw' Uw U2 Fw2 R2 U R2 U' Fw2 Rw Fw' B F Uw F2 D2 Rw B L2 R D L2 R Uw 
4. (1:13.04) Rw2 R U' R Fw2 Rw2 R F' Uw B Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' F U Rw2 R' U' Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw R Uw2 U F2 U' R B2 D L F2 L2 F2 D Uw L' U' B2 
5. 1:03.81 F2 Uw Rw' Fw U2 R' Fw' Uw2 F R B' R2 U B U' B U2 Uw' B' Uw B F Fw' Rw' B2 Uw D' B2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 Rw' B U R D2 Rw Uw2

pb single mo3 57.77 and avg5


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 2, 2016)

1:34.45 5x5 single with Yau5, I'm switching


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1:34.45 5x5 single with Yau5, I'm switching


Another one joins the club.


----------



## crafto22 (Jul 2, 2016)

New PB ao12, finally sub-9!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-2
avg of 12: 8.96

Time List:
1. 9.84 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 D' B U2 R U2 B2 U' B2 L B D' R
2. (10.52) R' B R' U D' B' L2 D L' U' F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 R
3. 8.17 L' F' D2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B D F2 R' F2 L F2 U2 F'
4. 10.38 L F' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 B L2 B' U2 R2 L F' U2 B2 D L' U' B2
5. 9.39 U2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 L B U2 R' B2 D' U' F' U' L'
6. 8.78 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 B R' B' U F U2 F' U F2 R
7. 8.31 D2 R2 B2 U B L' F2 D' R2 F' R2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2
8. 8.40 B L2 D2 L U2 B2 U L R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 F U2 D2 R'
9. 8.91 L' D B2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D' B' D' F D L2 R' B' U B'
10. 8.52 L' F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R' U' B F' D' L' F' D2 L2
11. (8.11) F' R' F L2 U' F2 R2 D B D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2
12. 8.89 U' F R' U' R' L' D' B L' R2 D B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D'


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-2
single: 7.01

Time List:
1. 7.01 U2 F U2 B2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F L U L R' F2 U B' D2

z2
D' L R' F R D' R2 D2 (8/8)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8/16)
L' U' L R' U' R (6/22)
U L U' L' (4/26)
U L' U L U' L' U L (8/34)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' (14/48)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15/63)

63 moves in 7.01 seconds =*8.99 TPS!*
Easily tps pb, mostly because of the ll


----------



## Chree (Jul 3, 2016)

Started with a 10x10 solve. 21:56.58 with Hoya. Then did 5x5. All are PBs:

Single: 1:12.36 (beating 1:13.77 from same session)
Ao5: 1:23.18
Ao12: 1:25.69
Ao100: 1:29.77

I might always warm up with a 10x10 now.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 3, 2016)

Chree said:


> Started with a 10x10 solve. 21:56.58 with Hoya. Then did 5x5. All are PBs:
> 
> Single: 1:12.36 (beating 1:13.77 from same session)
> Ao5: 1:23.18
> ...


Geez, 10x10 with Hoya, that's dedication to the method.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 3, 2016)

fun 3x3 average

11.77, 9.64, 12.45, 8.11, 12.74

2nd solve was LL skip, last pair was F2 r U r' F U' R U R' for VLS
4th solve was (E)PLL skip, F R U' R' U' R U R' F' for OLLCP and recognized it would skip
5th solve was (E)PLL skip, F U R U' R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' for OLLCP


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 3, 2016)

GOT'EEM

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-2
avg of 5: 6.771

Time List:
1. 6.808 U B' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 R' F L2 U' L' F R B2 R2 
2. 6.549 U' B' R U R2 D F2 D' R' F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' 
3. (7.376) F R' D B2 U L2 D' L B U' D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 
4. 6.956 B' U2 F D2 B U2 B' R2 F L2 U2 R' F2 D B D L D' U R U 
5. (6.099) B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 F' U2 B' U' F' U'


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 3, 2016)

3x3 single PB, first sub-9! 8.62!

L F U L2 F2 B2 L U' F R' U B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D

Took the clear cross+1st pair (z2 x U D R' U2 x' D' L' U L) but I can't figure it out from there. OLL skip + ccw U-perm!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 3, 2016)

Jaycee said:


> 3x3 single PB, first sub-9!
> 
> L F U L2 F2 B2 L U' F R' U B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D
> 
> Took the clear cross+1st pair (z2 x U D R' U2 x' D' L' U L) but I can't figure it out from there. OLL skip + ccw U-perm!



um dude... what was the time?

PB 2x2 avg of 5: 2.16

Time List:
1. 2.21 F' U F R' U' R2 U' F R'
2. 1.58 R F' U F2 U R U2 R U2
3. (4.67) R2 U' R U2 R2 F' R2 F' R'
4. (1.54) U' F R2 F2 U F' R' F2 U'
5. 2.67 R2 U2 R' U' F R' F R' U R'


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 3, 2016)

Riiip lmao! Only copied the scramble. 8.62


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 3, 2016)

Jaycee said:


> Riiip lmao! Only copied the scramble. 8.62


----------



## Iggy (Jul 3, 2016)

39.32 4x4 avg12, second sub 40 I think


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-3
avg of 5: 8.72

Time List:
1. 8.44 R2 D2 L F2 L B2 R' B2 R D F R2 U' F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 
2. 9.60 L2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 F D2 F R' U B' D L2 U' R2 F L' R 
3. (10.59) D2 F2 L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' D' F' U' F D2 L R' D' F2 D' 
4. (8.01) B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 F U' L R' F' R' U' R' B D 
5. 8.10 L D L D2 F2 B R2 U' L2 F B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R U2

Did it yesterday practicing at Berlin Cube Days


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 3, 2016)

N-Perm+J-Perm in .493
sub-.5!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 3, 2016)

Jonatan got a 3.26 skewb average with a counting 5.3 wat, counting sub-2 and 2.5x, could have easily been WR
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1629/events/20/rounds/3/results

Wojciech got 4.16 clock single too


----------



## Ksh13 (Jul 3, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> N-Perm+J-Perm in .493
> sub-.5!


Could you explain this a bit more? I don't think you did a N-perm and a J-perm in under 0.5 seconds.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 3, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> N-Perm+J-Perm in .493
> sub-.5!


You need to explain what N-Perm+J-Perm is...


----------



## Berd (Jul 3, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Could you explain this a bit more? I don't think you did a N-perm and a J-perm in under 0.5 seconds.


I presume he means on Square One.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 4, 2016)

9.35 3x3 ao1000


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally top20 in sum of ranks again, for both single and avg yay!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&single=Single
Sub3000 ranks for avg
Sub4000 ranks for single
In Germany, Kevin surpassed me by only 1 rank, so I am only 4th now :/


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 4, 2016)

Jaycee said:


> 3x3 single PB, first sub-9! 8.62!
> 
> L F U L2 F2 B2 L U' F R' U B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D
> 
> Took the clear cross+1st pair (z2 x U D R' U2 x' D' L' U L) but I can't figure it out from there. OLL skip + ccw U-perm!



Found it! Looks like I did the cross differently, switched the D and the R'. Lead to a lot harder F2L but... I evidently made the right choice! 



Spoiler



z2 x U R' D U2 x' D' L' U L
U' R U' R' U y R U' R'
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R
L' U L U2 L' U' L
U' M2' U M' U2 M U M2'


39 STM / 8.62 = 4.52 TPS 

And just for fun, here's another solve because this F2L is lol.



Spoiler



z2 x U D R' U2 x' D' L' U L
U2 R U R'
y U2 R' U' F R F' (18 move F2L)
U2' R U R' y' r' U r U' r' U' r
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2



EDIT: Finished an avg100 today. No new PBs, but check how evenly distributed this is lmao


Spoiler











it's not Normal tho, that'd've been sick.


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 4, 2016)

2GLL avg of 12
2.201, (3.224), 2.633, 1.897, 2.833, 3.161, 2.400, 2.345, 2.257, 1.193, 2.320, (1.041)=2.324 avg 12. can do better I know we can. push through with ZBLL!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 4, 2016)

6.71 meh pyra ao100



Spoiler



SO MANY FREAKIN +2s


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally getting back to pre-hiatus speeds.

Best average of 5: 12.613
12-16 - 11.975 (15.816) (11.622) 12.140 13.725

Best average of 12: 13.523
6-17 - 13.280 11.847 13.656 13.987 14.975 14.735 11.975 (15.816) (11.622) 12.140 13.725 14.913



Spoiler



Mean: 14.380
Average: 14.353
Best time: 11.622
Median: 14.091
Worst time: 17.760
Standard deviation: 1.776


1. 17.760 B2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 B' U2 B2 L' U B' F2 L
2. 12.619 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U F' D' R F' D2 R' B' D2 U2 R' U2
3. 12.560 D2 U R2 D B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' D L' B' F U' B L2 F2 R' U2
4. 15.324 F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 F R D2 F R F' L' B L'
5. 15.072 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D' B L2 U' R' B' L U F' L F U'
6. 13.280 D F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 U F D' L' B R U2 B2 F D2 R'
7. 11.847 R2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 D R2 U B' F U' L' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U'
8. 13.656 F2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R' B R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R U2 B
9. 13.987 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L D2 B U L U2 B F D' F' U2
10. 14.975 B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L' B' D' B L U F2 D2 R B2 U'
11. 14.735 D L2 B2 U' L2 D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R' B' R F R2 U' R U F2
12. 11.975 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F' R' L2 D' R U' B' R2 B' D'
13. 15.816 D B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' B U B F R' U B' F U' L' U
14. 11.622 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 B D L' B R F D2 L
15. 12.140 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 B L B2 D' R B' L2 U' L2 F' U'
16. 13.725 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U F' R' D' R2 B2 F' L' D2 B L
17. 14.913 U R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 F D' L F2 U' R2 B' U2 B2 L'
18. 14.091 R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 L2 U F' R2 D' L U' L D' L F' U'
19. 16.464 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' D' R B R F U B' U B2 U2
20. 14.057 R2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U R' U R D L U' L D2 B'
21. 12.635 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 U B D' R F' D R2 B2 U L' B
22. 15.205 D B2 D2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B U L2 D2 U B2 L' B' D' F2 U'
23. 16.839 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 U R' U R' F' L' F2 D' F R
24. 17.608 U R2 L2 D L2 D F2 D B2 R2 L2 F U F L U' L2 F2 D2 U B U2
25. 16.615 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 U' B' L' F U B2 D' U' L' D2 F2 U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 4, 2016)

feet pb ao5, first pure sub40

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-4
avg of 5: 36.29

Time List:
1. 33.80 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B F2 R2 D2 B' L' 
2. (33.22) R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B D2 U R' B L2 D U F U L U 
3. 38.40 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B L2 B' L' R2 F' D' U' F' R U R2 D' 
4. (39.86) D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 F D2 L' D B' F' L D2 U' B 
5. 36.68 U D' B2 R' B L U2 D' B F2 D L2 U F2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D' R

first 3 solves make up a 35.15 mo3


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 4, 2016)

alisterprofitt said:


> You need to explain what N-Perm+J-Perm is...


R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2


----------



## asacuber (Jul 4, 2016)

lol what

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-4
single: 23.71

Time List:
1. 23.71 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)

Im not even sub 50 (if yes, then barely) and i got this. Crazy, CP skip w/ double adj-adj EP


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 4, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2


Hey that's pretty cool. 
Also, since I dont want this post to be off-topic, I finally set up my yuexiao!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 4, 2016)

10.72 3x3 avg12 with a counting 14 
9.09, (14.57),10.98, 9.68, 10.45, 14.10, 11.20,11.61, 11.00, 10.02, (8.10), 9.11

11.10 avg25 also


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 4, 2016)

My first sub-18 ao100!
Well not really, but when I ended my session (160 solves, 17.91 mean) and checked my stats, this showed up.

PB Ao 100: 17.58



Spoiler: Time List+Scrambles



1. 17.86 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R B2 D' B D' F' L U' B D2 U2 F 
2. 18.52 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 B F' R B L U2 R' U L D' L' R' 
3. 19.15 B R B2 R' F2 R F2 L F2 U2 F2 L' B' F' D L F U2 B2 D' U' 
4. 16.41 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F U' F' R U L2 B2 F' U2 L2 
5. (14.38) B2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 L2 R' D' L2 D R D2 U F' L F' 
6. 21.62 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B D U R' F' U B L' D' R 
7. 17.32 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 B F2 D L F2 R' U' F R F' L' B 
8. 18.94 U2 R2 D R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U' L B' R' B D L' R 
9. 18.76 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U L B' U' R' F' L' F' U2 F R2 
10. 19.81 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 R U F2 D R' D B U L' F' 
11. 19.15 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 U L2 D L2 R F' R D' R2 B L2 B2 F' D 
12. 19.36 L F R' F D2 R2 U' L B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' R' 
13. 17.43 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 R' F R' U' L2 F' D U' R F2 
14. (23.00) F' D' B' U2 L2 B' D L' U F2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 
15. 16.96 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B F D R D' U B F2 R' 
16. (11.40) B U2 R2 B L2 B U2 F2 D2 F D2 U F' D R U' F R' F 
17. 15.74 F2 L D2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' D' F' D' F2 L U2 R 
18. 19.12 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 F' U2 F D' L' U F L U2 F' 
19. (24.20) D R B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 U B U' F' D' R' B F L 
20. (21.64) B2 U2 R F2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B F' U' B D U2 R2 D2 
21. 17.63 F L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' R' B' U2 R B2 D F2 U2 R' U' 
22. 15.49 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R F' D R' B' U2 B2 R2 B 
23. 15.34 B2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 B' D2 R D R2 D F2 D2 L' D' 
24. 16.75 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F D2 B' R' U' L2 D R B' R2 
25. 16.52 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 D R2 D B2 F2 L' U' R B' R B R' D' B' U2 
26. 19.02 U2 R U2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L 
27. 21.04 D2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 F R' D2 B' F D R U2 B' L U 
28. 17.84 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 F U' B F L' D' L U' R2 U' 
29. 17.18 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U F' L D2 U R' U2 R2 B D' 
30. (14.18) L U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L U F' D2 F2 D2 L B' F 
31. 17.88 L' D' R F' U2 D' B U2 R F2 R2 F2 L2 U' D' L2 D' B2 L2 U R 
32. (23.09) R' L2 U F' D B' R' F U B2 R' B2 U2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 
33. (21.99) B' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U B2 R' D2 L2 D F U R2 F 
34. 15.74 D U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 L D' F2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 F' 
35. 16.36 B U2 R' L2 B U2 L U' B D2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D2 
36. 21.21 U2 F' L B2 U L' U' B' U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U R' 
37. 14.61 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D U' L B' R' F U L' B2 F' U2 F2 
38. 19.03 B U2 F R' U B' R' B' D' R' B2 L' F2 L' U2 L' F2 B2 R2 U2 
39. 17.16 L2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F' L R' U' B' D' R U2 
40. 14.99 D2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' B2 D' B' U' F' D U B U' L U 
41. 18.83 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D R F2 L B U2 R2 D2 F' U' B' 
42. 17.67 D2 L F2 B' R' U' B2 L F D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 R 
43. 16.51 F D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 L' B2 R U' B' D' L2 B D' F2 
44. 14.91 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B D2 U2 L2 F R2 L' B L' B' U B L D' L F 
45. 17.81 D2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 R D L U' B' F' U' R' D U' 
46. 18.41 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B' F' R2 F R U2 B' D2 F2 U 
47. 19.27 L' F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L' F' D L2 F' U' L 
48. 16.41 B' U2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L' U2 R D2 F' L2 F L' F' 
49. 19.52 L D F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B F R' U' F D' R D U 
50. (14.36) U2 L2 B2 D' U F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R' B' L' U L2 B L' U F U 
51. 17.16 D U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D B R F2 D F2 L2 F U L2 
52. 15.88 D2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' L' B' D F2 R' F D2 L' R B' U' 
53. 18.45 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L F' R2 U' B2 R D L B2 
54. 17.25 U' F D B U' L D2 B R' D B2 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U 
55. 18.72 U2 F2 R2 B F' R2 U2 D' B' L2 D L' D F R F' 
56. 17.69 L' B2 D' R2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F U L' D L F' D' 
57. 16.99 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 B' U2 R' U2 L' U' L F' R B 
58. 17.51 L U2 R U2 F' R F2 D' L' D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 
59. 18.18 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D U R F' L' B' R2 U2 R' D' R U2 
60. 18.91 U' F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L D R F2 R2 F U L F' U 
61. 14.82 L' D2 L' U B' L D' F' U R2 F2 L' D2 R U2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' 
62. 18.23 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 L U' F2 U L' B' L' F2 R 
63. 16.74 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L B2 F U' B2 L D L2 R2 
64. 19.43 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 F L2 B' R2 B R' D F' L D2 R B L2 B R' 
65. 17.69 L' D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U B2 D U2 L F L D R' U F R2 B' 
66. 18.47 B' R U2 R B2 D2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 R B' U2 R D L U2 L2 R 
67. 19.12 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 U' B' D R' D' F D' B' D R U' 
68. 19.41 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 U L2 B U' B F2 U' F2 R2 
69. 18.25 D' U2 R2 B' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 R D B' U' R' U' L D R' 
70. (13.89) B' L2 F D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 D B D L D' U' R D2 F' D 
71. 18.29 R D2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' R' F' L' F U F' D R2 B' F' 
72. 17.33 D L' U R2 F2 B' L' D' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 B2 L B2 U2 D2 R' D' 
73. 15.02 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F' U' R' B' D L' D' B' D2 L' 
74. 15.66 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' F' L' D B2 D2 L B' D' 
75. 18.13 F L2 D2 B D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F2 L D F R' F' R' U F' L2 
76. 15.56 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F D2 L' F' L2 B2 D2 F R' D 
77. 19.80 U F' L2 B D2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 L U R2 F2 R' D F R D 
78. 16.33 L F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' U' R D F U B' D L R U' 
79. 16.06 B D2 F R2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F U' R2 
80. 16.70 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U R B' R F2 U L2 B L2 R U' 
81. 15.50 L2 U D' B' D F2 D2 R2 L' B U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U R2 
82. 15.86 U2 F2 B' U L B2 R' U D L2 B U2 F2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B' 
83. 17.70 F D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 F' L B' R2 F R2 F D' L' U' B2 
84. 16.07 R D2 B2 U2 B R2 B L2 R2 D2 F' R2 L F2 R B' U L2 D2 B2 U2 
85. 21.27 B2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 L B2 D R' U F L U2 R2 U2 
86. 18.83 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 L U L B' F L D' B' R B 
87. 16.99 F' U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B' U L' R2 D L2 R' F' L2 
88. 15.87 B' D' B2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 D' L' D L' B R' D R2 F' R2 
89. 15.89 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F U' R F U2 L B' D B' F U2 
90. 16.73 R F' D2 U2 B L2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L' F' D' L2 D F U F 
91. 17.05 D L B2 R U R' B D2 B' L' F' L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F B2 R2 L2 
92. 15.82 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U2 R B L2 D L2 R D 
93. 18.70 U' B U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 F' D2 U F' L' R2 U 
94. 17.35 U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' U' R2 U' F' R' B2 F2 R2 U' R B D2 U2 
95. 18.30 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D U2 B2 U2 R' D F' L' D' L' D2 B D R2 
96. 17.39 F' B2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 L' R' B2 L' U' F D' R2 F R2 D2 R B2 
97. 18.02 F R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 F L2 D L F R' B L' F D F' U' 
98. 18.57 D2 B' D F' L U F D' F2 R' F2 U2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 F 
99. 17.07 B L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U R D B F' U L F D2 B' 
100. 15.74 L2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F R' D B


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 4, 2016)

2:04 BLD mean! I dont do much Bld but im hoping to get a sub 2 single at nationals
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-4
mean of 3: 2:04.378

Time List:
1. 1:58.748 U2 B' D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L F' R' D' U' B' F' R2 U' B' Rw' Uw2
2. 1:59.742 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 R D B' F R B' L2 F D' F2 Rw2 Uw
3. 2:14.645 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R U' L' F' D' R' D' B D F Rw2 Uw2


----------



## hamfaceman (Jul 4, 2016)

Got a few nice times today

11.74 3x3 ao12, some pretty easy solves in there
2:09.05 5x5 ao5, I still suck. But my BoChuang feels so smooth after practising with the Yuxin 6x6.

And a really easy OH single, 16.83
rotationless


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 5, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Got a few nice times today
> 
> 11.74 3x3 ao12, some pretty easy solves in there
> 2:09.05 5x5 ao5, I still suck. But my BoChuang feels so smooth after practising with the Yuxin 6x6.
> ...



Are you going to Nats?


----------



## hamfaceman (Jul 5, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Are you going to Nats?


Unfortunately not this year. Was planning on it but the date doesn't work for me. Nats 2017 is on the cards.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 5, 2016)

42.54 4x4 single with double parity, redux + cross was done at 22


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jul 5, 2016)

6.36 PB single! Yay!

Reconstruction here.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 5, 2016)

I've got a few pretty cool accomplishments.
1. Method Neutral at last 
2. Did my first successful 3BLD solve yesterday. It was pretty random, did it for my friend in the car on the way to a party out of sheer boredom.
3. I found out I can solve a cube on a pogo stick.
EDIT: oh, and I achieved a new PB by 45 hundredths of a second -.- still cool.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 5, 2016)

3x3 PB Ao100! 14.89. This improvement arc is absolutely crazy. Also a PB Ao5 in there, 12.48.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 5, 2016)

Did an Ao50 on 4x4 and got some cool PB's! I was fading fast towards the end of the average of 50 and got like 5 counting 48's . The Ao12 also had 2 counting 41's.
------
Ao5: *35.10*
1. (41.14) Fw' L2 R' B Uw' U D R Rw U2 F2 Rw U2 F' Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 B R2 Fw2 B' D Uw2 B2 Rw B' R' F' B U2 Rw R F2 R2 B F R U2 B2
2. 36.53 R D2 F2 L' F U2 F D' U2 F2 Rw2 F Uw2 L' D2 B' F' L B2 F' Rw U D' F2 D L' Fw2 D2 B' U' Fw' U Fw L Fw2 Rw' F' B D U
3. (31.58) D2 R L' Fw' D' L2 Rw' Uw F D' U' Rw' Fw' R Rw2 B L F2 Rw Uw2 Rw' R' U2 F2 R' Rw' Uw2 U D' F2 B' Uw' Fw2 F U2 Rw2 F2 U F' Fw
4. 31.82 F L R2 Rw U L' Rw2 Uw' R' Fw2 D' L B2 Fw Rw Uw U R' Fw D' U Uw' Rw2 R2 B Uw2 F' R' B L' U' B' U2 Rw2 D Rw2 L' D' B Fw
5. 36.94 Fw U2 F' R' Fw' Uw' L' B R' D' B Rw' U' D2 Uw2 B' Rw L' Fw' F B' R' B2 Rw U' Rw' B U' Rw' F2 Fw2 R2 U2 F' B' Fw' Rw2 R' D2 U

Ao12: *36.91*
1. 36.30 L2 R2 F Rw' Uw' F Fw' U' B' R Uw D Rw D2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 B' F U' R Uw2 Fw R2 D' B2 Uw' B2 Uw R' D' Rw B D' Uw B 
2. 34.72 D' Fw2 F' Rw' F2 Fw U2 D2 L2 Rw2 R F2 D' B Fw2 Rw U2 B R B2 Fw L D' U' F L' U F' Uw2 L' Uw Rw2 Fw' D' Uw' B2 R Fw U Fw' 
3. 33.55 F Rw2 Uw' L' Fw F' L2 F L' Rw' Uw Fw R' Fw D' R' F2 R L B2 Rw2 L' B2 Fw U Fw' F L F R L U Fw Rw2 R' Fw B2 Rw' R' L2 
4. 38.69 F2 Fw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw L2 B L2 Fw2 U B F' Uw R' F Rw2 L B' U2 Rw2 U B D U' R L' Rw U2 L R Fw' U2 Rw' D' U R' U' D2 Uw 
5. 36.71 L' R2 Uw2 F2 L2 D F2 Fw2 R2 B2 D2 Fw2 B2 F' Uw F' L' B2 F2 D2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 D U2 L2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw F' D' Uw' B' D' U2 B2 Uw D' Fw 
6. 41.69 L2 B F Rw L' B2 Uw' Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Uw' U' L R2 Rw2 F' Uw' B' Fw Uw B D B L2 F Uw2 L R' B2 F' R' U' Fw' Uw2 R Uw U R' U 
7. (32.12) Fw' Rw' R2 L' Fw2 U2 Fw Rw B Uw R2 Rw' D U2 Uw' B F' Rw F Uw2 D2 L' B2 F' U D L R Fw2 R F D2 L2 Fw Uw Fw2 B2 Uw Fw U 
8. 34.13 Rw2 D R' B U L B' F2 Rw' D F' Uw' F R' Rw B' Uw' B' Fw Rw' Uw Fw2 F' Rw' R' B L' Fw Rw2 R' L Fw2 L2 Uw' B' F2 Fw' U Fw2 Uw 
9. 40.36 L' B2 Uw R' L Rw2 F' Rw Uw' Fw U2 Rw R' B D' L Fw' R' F' D2 Fw' L' Rw2 F' B2 Fw2 U2 Rw Uw' R F Uw L B2 R' B' Uw Rw L' R 
10. 38.38 Fw R U2 D' Uw2 Rw2 R U B' R' Rw2 L D U R' Rw' B' Fw2 F' Uw R Rw F U B2 U R' D' B2 R' U2 F Fw' D Rw B' L' U B2 Uw2 
11. (42.15) D' Rw R2 Uw' Fw R' Fw2 U' B2 Rw R D2 B2 Rw B Uw B U2 Fw' Uw2 D' Rw2 D' F Fw2 U2 B L' U2 R2 Rw' Uw Fw2 U' Uw2 Fw2 B R F2 U 
12. 34.52 B2 L R2 B2 R' Rw Fw' L2 R2 Uw' R Fw B' F L2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 L' Fw' Uw L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B' R2 B U' D2 Rw' R2

Ao50: *38.89*


----------



## Lykos (Jul 5, 2016)

First successful feet solve in 9:47!

In my first attempt, I gave up after I finished the cross in 5 minutes.
In my second attempt, I gave up after I finished the first slot in 5 minutes.
In my third attempt, I gave up when I screwed up my last slot after 8:30.
And now I switched to Petrus and finally I had the mental strength to do it till the end.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2016)

6.34 B' R D2 R' D2 R2 B2 L D2 R F2 R' D' F2 L' D' B' U' B2 D2 L2 

fullstep, nice


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 6.34 B' R D2 R' D2 R2 B2 L D2 R F2 R' D' F2 L' D' B' U' B2 D2 L2
> 
> fullstep, nice


Nice. Are you going for Singapore 333 open?

Unrelated, I was helping to setup someone's clock, and when I cracked it open... It split in a cool way


----------



## asacuber (Jul 5, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Unfortunately not this year. Was planning on it but the date doesn't work for me. Nats 2017 is on the cards.



How much do you average?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice. Are you going for Singapore 333 open?



I'll be free then, so hopefully


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 5, 2016)

5x5 PBs (yau5)
1:26.92 single
1:34.71 ao5
1:39.05 ao12


----------



## imvelox (Jul 5, 2016)

Average of 12: 8.55
1. 8.33 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L F L D' R' U2 R2 B L2 
2. 7.96 R' L F R U R' B2 D' R F2 R' D2 L2 B2 L B2 R' U2 D2 
3. (9.26) D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 F' L' U B D2 U L F L' D' 
4. 8.31 R F L' F' B2 D L F' U' F B2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R2 L2 F2 
5. 8.95 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D R2 D L2 U2 L' B' U2 L2 D B L2 F L' R2 
6. 8.24 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L B' F' U2 L2 D' R F' D' R2 
7. (7.48) F L U D' B U F2 R B D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D2 
8. 8.70 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B' D B L B2 R' U' F D' R 
9. 8.13 U L' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F' L F2 D2 B2 U D2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 
10. 9.12 R' D' L' U' F R B2 D' L' B L F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 
11. 8.80 B' L2 F2 R2 B R2 F L2 R2 D2 B U' L U' F' D' R F' L2 
12. 8.98 L' B' R2 U B L2 B D2 L' F B2 U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 R2


----------



## muchacho (Jul 5, 2016)

Sub-20 ao12: 19.858

That took me 1 year and around 25000 solves.



Spoiler



22142 05-jul-2016 16:20:41 00:18.943 R2 D B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' F U B' R D U L' D L2 U L'
22141 05-jul-2016 16:19:50 00:19.166 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B' L F R L' B2 U' B' U' B
22140 05-jul-2016 16:19:09 00:15.788 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F' L' U' B F L2 B2 D L' D' U'
22139 05-jul-2016 16:18:14 00:21.078 L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D B2 L F' R2 D U' R' D' U' B D' F'
22138 05-jul-2016 16:17:25 00:21.575 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D F D2 R' L2 D' B R2 B2 D2 R
22137 05-jul-2016 16:16:41 00:21.360 F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D L2 U B2 U2 F R2 B U' F R' D L D' B U2
22136 05-jul-2016 16:15:56 00:17.680 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 B R' L' U' B' D2 R L' D2 F' D2
22135 05-jul-2016 16:15:18 00:19.062 D R2 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R' B R2 L D2 B' D U2 L U R2 U2
22134 05-jul-2016 16:14:36 00:17.382 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L D2 L2 D' R B L F2 D R2 D'
22133 05-jul-2016 16:13:53 00:20.822 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R B F2 D F' U2 L D2 L' B2 U'
22132 05-jul-2016 16:13:11 00:21.518 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L F R2 L2 D B' U' L U' L2 U'
22131 05-jul-2016 16:12:25 00:23.607 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 R' F' U' B L' F D2 R' B' R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 5, 2016)

44.37 4x4 avg12 with 41.92 pb avg5
42.87, 46.68, 43.22, 42.17, 44.12, 47.89, 41.48, 41.17, (38.41), (53.40), 43.11, 50.97


----------



## sqAree (Jul 5, 2016)

27.82 pb ao100 OH, beats my old pb from December of 36.11. xD


----------



## hamfaceman (Jul 6, 2016)

asacuber said:


> How much do you average?


On 3x3? 13 flat at the moment.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 6, 2016)

Got my first sub-6 3x3 single last night! On cam! Really stoked about it 

5.45 F2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L D' L' D2 B D' R2 U F2 R'

R y' R U R U2 y' R2 // xxcross
U2 R U2 R' U y L' U' L R U' R' // F2L
T-perm

So stupid.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 6, 2016)

Double post

SUB-10 AO12!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-6
avg of 12: 9.85

Time List:
1. 9.08 L2 U L D2 F L D' F R L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 B'
2. 9.60 R D' B2 L' F D' L2 U' B U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 B2
3. 9.95 D2 U L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B U' L' D2 U' B' R F2 L'
4. 11.45 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 L F' D' F U' R' B' U' R2 B
5. 8.96 U2 D R2 B L U R' U B' L F' R2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2
6. 10.24 F2 R2 U' R U D2 F' R' D' F2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 R'
7. 9.80 R' B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U2 F U L U2 F2 L' U2 R
8. 9.10 B L2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U' L' B D R2 F' D2 L2 R' U'
9. (DNF(11.13)) L' R2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 R' B L2 R2 U R2 F L'
10. 9.86 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U F' L F' D' B' L' D' L D2
11. (8.48) R U D L2 F D R2 B' D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D L
12. 10.43 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2 F L' U' L' R2 B L2 B2 U' F2

The dnf sucks. Also 10.81 ao50 and 11.19 ao100. Still can't break my ao5 PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 6, 2016)

22 sub10's in arow, hopefully I can extend this to 35 or so soon

Time List:
1. 8.95 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D F2 R2 L' D2 L B L2 U' B F2 D F 
2. 7.98 R2 B L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' F L' D L' B U B2 D2 R2 
3. 8.72 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 U2 R' U' B' L F2 D' F' L' D' L2 
4. 9.71 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L U' R2 U2 B D R' F R D2 
5. 9.54 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R' D L F2 D' B F L' F2 D2 U2 
6. 9.92 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R' U R B L R2 U B F' R 
7. 8.45 F L2 B' L2 F L2 F' U2 B' F' U' L F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L 
8. 8.72 U R' U2 D' R' D2 L B D R' F2 B2 L F2 L B2 D2 F2 B2 R' 
9. 6.18 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 F L2 U R' D' U' L' U2 B L' 
10. 8.56 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 F' L R' B2 U L R2 F' L F2 
11. 9.72 B2 R F' D' R B D F' R2 F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 U2 B 
12. 8.47 U' F2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F L2 R2 F R2 L B' U R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 
13. 9.60 L2 B2 F2 R F2 L F2 D2 L B2 R' F D' B L U F' D2 F2 U R2 
14. 9.04 B2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 B' L U2 F L U2 R F2 L U' 
15. 7.61 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B D' B2 L' D' B2 F' U R2 B2 
16. 7.14 L F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 F L2 D' U' L2 U' R' D2 U' 
17. 8.75 B2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 B L' B2 U R U' R B U R' 
18. 9.21 D2 B2 R' B' U2 R F' U' L F R2 B2 D2 F D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 
19. 9.52 L F2 D B2 D' U' F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F' L' D' L' U2 R' B2 F' D' 
20. 7.79 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R U2 L U2 B2 R2 D F L' F2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 
21. 9.18 B2 L B2 L R2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L U L D R B L F R' U' B' 
22. 9.13 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 U R2 B2 L U B' L' F' D2 L'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 6, 2016)

1:11.72 5x5 single  

two solves after a 1:14


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 6, 2016)

best avg5: 7.46
best avg12: 7.82
(6.76), 7.71,8.39, (10.74), [7.24, 7.48, 7.72,7.67, 6.82], 8.22, 8.27, 8.65 = 7.82 avg12 PB

best avg25: 8.30 pb probably


----------



## Torch (Jul 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-6
avg of 12: 10.90

Time List:
1. 11.03 F' U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L' U2 B U2 B' U' R F R
2. 9.87 D B2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D R' B F2 D' B2 R' F' U2 F2 D
3. (16.04) L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' L B R2 B2 U R F' L U F2
4. 9.27 R' D F2 D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' R' D2 U' L' R2 U2 F U' L
5. 12.34 B R2 F2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F R2 F2 R' B F2 L F' D' U' B' D2 L'
6. (8.53) B D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 D B R2 U2 L2 B D R' F' D2
7. 10.92 B2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 R' F U2 F' U B' R D U B2 L
8. 12.77 R B2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 U2 L' R' U L' U L' R2 D' B' R2 U'
9. 12.46 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R D B U B L B' D2 L F'
10. 10.80 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 R F D2 R' F D' R U2 R'
11. 9.44 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B' D' L' R' U R D R2 D' B
12. 10.14 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F U2 F' R B2 L R D R B'

CONSISTENCY

Also, there were 4 completely unforced PLL skips in there, one of which was one of the 12s.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2016)

tied OH PB single:

9.75 F B2 D' U F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U R F D U' L2 R' B'

LL was antisune to pll skip, but too lazy to reconstruct

2x2 PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-7
avg of 5: 1.91

Time List:
1. (2.86) R' U' F U' R2 F2 U F' U' 
2. 1.97 U R2 U2 F' U' F U' R2 U' 
3. 2.19 F' U R' F' R U2 F' U' R U2 
4. 1.58 R U F2 R' F' U R F' U' 
5. (1.05) F U R2 F R2 F' U2 R' U'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-7
avg of 12: 2.30

Time List:
1. 2.58 R' U' F R2 U R' U F' U' 
2. 1.43 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F' R U R' 
3. 2.43 U' F' U R2 U' F U' F' U2 
4. 2.69 F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' F U2 R' F' 
5. 2.59 R2 U' R2 U' F U R' U' R' 
6. (3.34) R2 U R' F' R F R2 F2 U' 
7. 2.66 R2 U R F U R2 U' R2 U' 
8. 2.86 R' U' F U' R2 F2 U F' U' 
9. 1.97 U R2 U2 F' U' F U' R2 U' 
10. 2.19 F' U R' F' R U2 F' U' R U2 
11. 1.58 R U F2 R' F' U R F' U' 
12. (1.05) F U R2 F R2 F' U2 R' U'

in a session with 2.61 PB ao50, 2:64 PB ao100


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 7, 2016)

6.65 R B2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 U B' L' B R' B U L2 U2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 7, 2016)

decent 3x3 average
15.09, 13.87,13.80, 14.89, 14.93
second solve had ZBLL
L2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 L F2 L' U L U' L'

EDIT: another average
16.57, 10.74, 16.77,15.77, 18.25
the 15 i used ZBLL


----------



## SimonV (Jul 7, 2016)

PB 3x3 Ao5 : 22.93
PB 3x3 Ao12 : 24.30


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 7, 2016)

lots of PBs recently, I guess actually sitting down to cube properly does help...

Fullstep PB single (on cam): 1. 5.23 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D B' U' R' U2 R2 F U2 L D F2

x' z'
R' D R' U' L
U' R U R' L U' L'
R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R
U U' R U R'
U' R' U' F' U F R
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

50 stm, 9.56tps


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2016)

Feet PB's

35.09 ao5 with 2 PLL skips
39.98 ao50 yuss
40.10 ao100 PB meh


----------



## Cale S (Jul 7, 2016)

37.62 4x4 single with PLL parity

part of a 40.09 mo3


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 7, 2016)

First sub 1:10 feet solve!

1:09.79 L' B R2 U' R2 D2 R F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U

T-perm at around 50. I freaked and missed a possible sub-1.
Still a PB though.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 8, 2016)

another decent 3x3 average
(12.57), 13.54, 14.74,15.55, (16.14)


----------



## sigalig (Jul 8, 2016)

PB ao12 on square-1, beat my old PB by 0.55 seconds  Hoping to have a sub-15 global average before I compete next


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 8, 2016)

4x4 stuff, ft 35.04 single with OLL parity
Generated By ChaoTimer at 2016-07-08 03:47 PM

Default session

Number of solves: 60
Best Time: 35.048
Worst Time: 52.492
Session Avg: 45.466
Session Mean: 45.409
Individual Times: 
46.122, 50.424, 45.422, 39.584, 37.488, 45.260, 51.295, 46.322, 46.519, 46.823, 47.456, 51.292, 45.188, 40.624, 45.327, 48.222, 48.925, 45.755, 48.257, 43.154, 44.755, 40.286, (52.492), 41.953, 45.960, 46.622, 41.524, 42.891, 43.321, 49.124, 41.889, 45.589, 49.428, 45.088, 40.691, 46.122, 45.893, 45.420, 49.991, 44.823, (35.048), 47.036, 51.091, 48.257, 43.000, 50.424, 45.121, 45.791, 50.191, 41.925, 46.126, 48.926, 45.721, 41.453, 45.789, 42.188, 46.256, 39.253, 41.553, 46.121


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 8, 2016)

1-50 were good, 50-90 were bad, after that there were a few more good and bad solves

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-8
solves/total: 116/116

single
best: 8.056
worst: 14.932

mean of 3
current: 11.147 (σ = 0.66)
best: 8.865 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 5
current: 11.124 (σ = 0.58)
best: 9.109 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: 11.201 (σ = 0.82)
best: 9.944 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 50
current: 10.979 (σ = 1.13)
best: 10.398 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 100
current: 10.738 (σ = 1.03)
best: 10.606 (σ = 1.03)

Average: 10.728 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 10.806


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2016)

3x3: more 6s than 8s!
6+: 178
7+: 603
8+: 175


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1-50 were good, 50-90 were bad, after that there were a few more good and bad solves
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-8
> solves/total: 116/116
> ...



Nice, you tied my pb ao100.

Just got a 10.37 ao50, pb by .01 heh.


----------



## virginia (Jul 9, 2016)

Had a couple of 38 second solves and and finishing learning 2 look oll, already learned 2 look pll


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 9, 2016)

first timed feet solve: 10:15.89


----------



## Cale S (Jul 9, 2016)

U R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D U2 R2 U F' D' U' R' D' U2 F2 L F' U

x2 R2 D R2 D
y' L' U L
y2 U2 R U' R'
U2 L U' L'
y' R U' R'
OLL/PLL

every F2L pair was a 3 move insert and first is super easy to see in inspection


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 9, 2016)

Best time: 7.03
mo3: 9.73
ao5: 9.73
ao12: 10.36 PB!!!!!
ao50: 11.23 PB (by .5)

2 nines in a row 3 times


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2016)

7x7 PB ao5 and single wow
Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 3:19.799
Worst Time: 3:39.008
Session Avg: 3:29.276
Session Mean: 3:29.327
Individual Times: 
3:28.170, 3:33.678, 3:25.982, (3:19.799), (3:39.008)


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 9, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3: more 6s than 8s!
> 6+: 178
> 7+: 603
> 8+: 175


Nice, that's really impressive. I'm just getting to the point where I get more 8's than 12's, picking up some slack in the consistency department.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 9, 2016)

Cale S said:


> U R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D U2 R2 U F' D' U' R' D' U2 F2 L F' U
> 
> x2 R2 D R2 D
> y' L U L
> ...



That first L is a L'. Good scramble


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 9, 2016)

1:33.14 5x5 ao12 with 1:28.32 ao5
28.26 sq1 ao5 with 22.58 single (OMG I'm so fast)

And some nice fullstep sevens:

7.51 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U F2 U B2 R' B D F2 U'



Spoiler: reconstruction



z2
R' D2 F
R U R'
U L' U' L U' y L U L'
U2 R U R' U y L' U' L
U' R U R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U
46 moves, 6.12 TPS



7.95 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B' D' F' R' B2 R' D2 L2 R D



Spoiler: reconstruction



x2 y
L F' L2
R' U' R U' y R U R'
U R' U R U2 y R U R'
U' y R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
F R U R' U' F'
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
59 moves, 7.42 TPS

Didn't even notice the built pair on yellow.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2016)

i just cleaned and relubed my square 1 and... Sub-20?!

When you have an ao100 that's sub-NR single... 

Number of solves: 100
Best Time: 11.543
Worst Time: 28.480
Session Avg: 19.813
Session Mean: 19.817
Individual Times: 
19.375, 23.549, 18.108, 18.774, 21.307, 21.744, 20.577, 16.645, 20.909, 20.576, 24.713, 25.912, 21.977, 19.115, 20.442, 18.940, 23.743, 18.775, 23.279, 19.575, 17.445, (28.480), 16.507, 14.773, 23.211, 26.312, 20.242, 23.611, 27.884, 18.973, 19.544, 25.312, 17.146, 19.276, 17.509, 19.110, 24.549, 16.939, 17.708, 20.744, 23.477, 25.018, 17.214, 21.710, 18.200, 16.641, 12.404, 18.308, 21.114, 20.055, 20.777, 18.541, (11.543), 13.541, 17.812, 16.745, 19.780, 25.583, 21.781, 21.243, 20.543, 14.439, 17.721, 15.207, 21.177, 22.445, 18.012, 20.243, 19.008, 14.640, 23.212, 20.443, 13.339, 15.106, 14.973, 17.474, 19.942, 25.645, 19.175, 23.042, 18.781, 18.413, 17.446, 17.106, 27.851, 19.609, 19.442, 26.692, 17.608, 17.007, 15.445, 22.110, 18.206, 21.282, 16.841, 25.785, 18.213, 19.676, 19.726, 13.910


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 9, 2016)

4x4 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
avg of 12: 40.695

Time List:
1. 40.785 Rw L' Fw' R Uw B Rw' U B F' Fw2 Rw' L' B D' Uw2 B2 L Fw F' Rw2 U2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F L B F' Fw2 Rw D Uw' B D2 F Uw2 U2 
2. 42.816 L' R2 Fw' L Rw2 U Rw2 F D' F Uw Rw' R D R2 F' Rw' U Uw' F2 D' Rw U2 D' F D2 B' U D R2 F2 Rw' L U2 L2 Fw2 B' D B2 Uw' 
3. 42.665 R' Fw R' F U' F2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw' B L' D2 Rw' F D2 L2 Rw2 U2 B2 D Fw U2 Fw' L2 Fw Uw R2 Uw2 R2 U2 R' B R' Fw2 L2 Fw2 F2 R' F2 
4. (45.623) U Rw2 B' Fw L Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F Uw R' B' F2 R' Fw F2 U' Fw2 B2 R2 B' U L2 F2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw2 F D' F' Fw2 U2 B2 Uw2 F' L2 
5. 41.313 B Rw Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw B2 F' D Rw R2 B' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L2 R2 Uw' D' F Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 U2 R' Rw F2 Uw2 D2 U' F Rw2 Fw' U' R' U' F' Fw Rw2 
6. 40.624 Fw' F L' Rw Uw' D2 B Fw2 Uw' Rw L2 Fw' F' Uw2 R L2 Fw' U2 D' Uw' B2 Uw' L2 Fw R Uw L' D2 R B2 Rw' L2 D2 F' Uw B U2 R Fw' Rw' 
7. 37.849 D' B' Rw' L U2 F' Rw' Fw' D F' U D Fw' D2 B2 U F R2 D' Rw' B F' D' Rw D2 Rw' B2 D2 R2 L' Rw' U Rw' D' Fw L' Uw' Fw2 B2 R2 
8. 40.582 F' Uw B' U Fw Rw U' D2 F' Fw' Rw2 L' D' L B L2 Rw B' F2 D Fw2 L R' B2 U2 D2 F L2 Rw Uw B D F' Uw D R' B R2 L F 
9. 40.761 Fw2 Rw2 B L' Uw' Fw2 Uw' F L2 R D L' Uw2 F R F' D U2 L Rw D2 Uw U R' F2 R F2 Fw' U Fw2 L2 B2 L' U' Fw2 F2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw 
10. (34.231) Rw' B' L' R' B2 U B2 L' Rw2 D' F L B2 R' Fw' L D' R2 L' U Rw R' U2 L2 Fw' L U' B2 U2 L' B L Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D' L F2 
11. 40.862 D' U Rw2 L Uw' D' U' R2 Uw2 Rw Fw U2 D R U R L' U2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B R U' B2 F2 L' D' Uw Rw' U' R2 Rw' D2 L2 B Rw R F2 D' 
12. 38.689 F Fw2 Uw' L D L2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 L' R' U' R Rw F' Rw2 Uw2 B' R' F' Uw B F Fw' Uw2 L' D2 F R2 U L B' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 R


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2016)

the best 7x7 mean ever
Mean of 3: 3:28.18
1. 3:19.71 
2. 3:45.90 
3. 3:18.92 

3:19.71 was G perm and on cam, and the 3:18 was a zbll lmao


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 9, 2016)

yesterdays pbs
8.71 avg100
8.96 avg200


----------



## Cale S (Jul 10, 2016)

got a stickerless skewb

Average of 25: 3.17
1. 2.73 R U' B' U' R' L' B U
2. 2.79 R L' R U' R' U B L U
3. 4.17 R L U' R L' R' U' B' U
4. 3.61 U L U' B L' R L B' L'
5. 3.11 B R' U' B L' U' L B'
6. 3.20 U' R U' B' R L' B' R B
7. 3.76 L U B' U R' L R B'
8. 3.73 B U' B R B R' L' U L'
9. 3.07 B' L' R' L' B' R B L' U'
10. 2.89 U' R U R U' B L' U' R
11. 3.21 U R' L' B L' B' U L R
12. 3.07 L B R U' B L' B U' L'
13. 3.05 U L B' U R' L R U B'
14. 3.12 B' R L' R' B' U' B' L' R'
15. 2.66 L' U R U L R' L' B R'
16. (4.93) B L R U R' U L' R'
17. 2.81 L' B U R L' B' U' B
18. 2.66 B' R' B' R B U R B' U'
19. (2.25) L' B L' R B' U R U
20. 3.65 L B' L U L' R L' B U'
21. (4.33) R' L' R B L' R' L U'
22. 3.04 B L' U' B U' R' L B U' L'
23. 2.62 R B U L U B' R' B'
24. 3.67 R L R L' U L' R L
25. (2.46) R B' R B' R B R' L U'


----------



## Chree (Jul 10, 2016)

Spent all week with the goal of beating 1:29.xy Ao12 on Megaminx.
Thursday got a 1:29.99.
Friday got a 1:29.00.
Today, Saturday, first 12 solves: PB A012: 1:23.50.

..... what?


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jul 10, 2016)

I solved a gigaminx. 
Only used one lifeline for help.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 10, 2016)

4x4 PB single

36.93 Uw F' Uw U' Fw' Uw' B U' B L F U R' D B Fw U' B' L B D' R2 Fw' R2 Uw' B' U D2 Fw2 L' B Uw' D Fw2 B' F' Rw Fw2 F Uw'

No parity


----------



## July (Jul 10, 2016)

Beat my 3x3 PB single twice in one night. I went from 49.90 from Friday night, to 46.92 tonight, then I beat that with a 43.37 only a few minutes afterwards. I probably could have gotten sub-40 on the last solve if I didn't look up and see that I was almost done at 35 seconds, because I freaked out and failed afterwards. I started fumbling the cube and had terrible mess-ups.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 10, 2016)

July said:


> Beat my 3x3 PB single twice in one night. I went from 49.90 from Friday night, to 46.92 tonight, then I beat that with a 43.37 only a few minutes afterwards. I probably could have gotten sub-40 on the last solve if I didn't look up and see that I was almost done at 35 seconds, because I freaked out and failed afterwards. I started fumbling the cube and had terrible mess-ups.


If you change your username to August next month it would be amazing


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 10, 2016)

Getting my times back down to where they were. PB's are right at what I used to average. Almost there!


Best average of 5: 12.917
48-52 - 13.445 12.991 12.315 (11.950) (15.500)

Best average of 12: 13.422
45-56 - 12.284 12.824 14.091 13.445 12.991 12.315 (11.950) 15.500 13.659 (15.852) 13.272 13.847



Spoiler



Mean: 15.388
Average: 15.217
Best time: 11.603
Median: 14.892
Worst time: 28.567
Standard deviation: 2.998

1. 16.522 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U' L2 B U' F' U R F U2
2. 13.808 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R F2 L U F' R U' L B
3. 16.213 U R2 U B2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 L' D B' U L' F' R F' D' R' U2
4. 13.632 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' F D L B U2 F L B'
5. 20.043 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L' F' U2 B' D R2 L U L' U2
6. 14.178 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 D' L' B2 D B R D U' F L B2 U2
7. 13.912 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 F L U' L2 F' R' U F' R2 L
8. 24.859 U' F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' B2 U' F' R B D2 R2 B2 F' L'
9. 17.196 F2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' U F2 L D2 B L2 D' R B D2 L2 U F
10. 12.388 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D R2 U R2 B U2 R L U L2 B' L2 U'
11. 15.351 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B F2 L' D2 L F U B2 F' D
12. 17.652 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F D2 R B2 U R2 B R D2 R2
13. 16.664 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R U R2 F' L2 F D U B D U2
14. 13.916 U' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B D R D U F U R2 U' L2
15. 14.595 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U' B' F' D' R' F L' B' R2 B2 U'
16. 15.468 F2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B D' L' F D2 B L' D' B' F2
17. 12.692 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D' R D' B2 U' B2 R D' F U' B' U2
18. 11.603 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B U' R' D F R B' R2 L2 B U'
19. 15.688 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R L' U' F' R' L' D2 F U2 F2
20. 18.715 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 U B2 R' U F U' L2 D R2 U L' F2
21. 14.892 F2 U' L2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B' L B L U R D' B2 F D'
22. 15.088 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U R B L D R B2 D' B' R F2 U'
23. 28.567 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' F D2 F2 U B' L U R2 B D
24. 14.579 D F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U B D F R' B' U2 F' R D U' R'
25. 15.096 R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U' B' R2 F U L' D R2 L2 F' R2 D'
26. 16.593 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L' B F U F2 R2 L U R D2 B'
27. 13.944 D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 L F' R2 F' R L2 F' L U' L2 D'
28. 13.553 D B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U B' D F R2 L' F' L' F2 L D2
29. 16.268 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L' B2 L B2 D2 F' U F2 R2 B U'
30. 15.060 L2 U2 L2 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L' U' R B F' D L2 F' D2 U'
31. 13.680 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' U' R' F2 D' R' U2 F' D F' D
32. 12.324 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 D B2 R D' L' B D L' U L2 D2 U'
33. 12.316 D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R' F' R2 L2 D' R' L D' F' L2 B' U'
34. 19.321 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U2 B' D R U R B D' L U2 F D'
35. 14.827 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B R' U2 B' F2 R2 F D' R D U'
36. 16.248 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R D' L U F' R D2 B' R' D'
37. 12.983 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B R2 L' B L' U' L' D2 F2 L2 U'
38. 15.268 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F' L U F2 D L' U L B2 D
39. 20.361 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 U L B' U2 R U2 L' B' D' U' R'
40. 15.879 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 F D2 U2 B' D2 L B' F U R2
41. 13.517 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D' R2 B U' F' U B2 F2 R U F2 U'
42. 15.905 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R U' F' U' B' R L' D2 F U R
43. 16.764 F2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R' L2 D' U2 R L B' R' F D'
44. 18.736 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B' R F2 R2 F' D2 R' B D'
45. 12.284 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F R' B2 D' L B' R F L2 D
46. 12.824 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L2 F2 R F2 R F L2 B D2 L' U L D'
47. 14.091 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B U' R' L2 B D' F R' D2 R
48. 13.445 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' U' B' L F' D R L' B' L
49. 12.991 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 F D' U2 R2 B2 R' D B' U L
50. 12.315 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U L' B' R2 F U F2 U' L B2 R'
51. 11.950 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F L B' L2 B D' U' R2 L F U'
52. 15.500 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B R L F' R F2 L' D L' D2 F2
53. 13.659 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 U B' R B U' B' F D U2 B L2
54. 15.852 R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 U F' L F' U' L2 B2 D L'
55. 13.272 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 F D' B' L' F' U' F U2 B2 R2 U'
56. 13.847 D U B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D U' B' R B2 F' L D' F D2 R2 D' L'
57. 18.232 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 L' B R' D' F' L2 U' F U2 R' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just lubed and restickered my yuxin 6x6, 1:58 with no parity so it's a lot worse than the 1:57 PB of mine


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2016)

3 3x3 PBs in 2 days!

Single: 8.01
Mo3: 10.91
Ao5: 11.86 

Single: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_B-..._U-_R-
U_R-_U2_Rw_U-_Rw-_U2_Rw_U_Rw-_U2_R_U__


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 10, 2016)

What the fudge, bold is 2:03.91 ao5, what the fudge, lubed yuxin 6x6=godly
Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 2:01.527
Worst Time: 2:16.234
Session Avg: 2:08.532
Session Mean: 2:08.590
Individual Times: 
2:08.931, (2:16.234), 2:14.333, 2:06.199, 2:08.398, 2:15.910, 2:08.963, *(2:01.527), 2:02.765, 2:10.836, 2:04.328, 2:04.661*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 10, 2016)

Megaminx practise to not suck at Euros:

51.bj single
56.43 ao5
58.28 ao12

Slowly getting there again


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 10, 2016)

first solve on the Yuxin blue: 47.79, Extremely good. Needs setting up though.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 10, 2016)

2x2: all PB's iirc

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-10
solves/total: 103/104

single
best: 0.77
worst: 5.11

mean of 3
current: 2.88 (σ = 0.27)
best: 1.66 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 5
current: 2.62 (σ = 0.18)
best: 1.89 (σ = 0.15)

avg of 12
current: 2.71 (σ = 0.29)
best: 2.38 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 50
current: 2.70 (σ = 0.38)
best: 2.57 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 100
current: 2.63 (σ = 0.44)
best: 2.63 (σ = 0.44)

Average: 2.64 (σ = 0.42)
Mean: 2.63

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 2.50 F' R2 U F2 U R U R U' 
2. 3.11 R2 F' U2 F R' U F' U2 R2 
3. 2.50 F R' F U' R2 F' U R2 U2 
4. 3.06 R2 F R' U' R F' R F2 U 
5. 2.08 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 U R2 
6. 2.36 U2 R F R U' F2 U R' U2 
7. 1.84 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 
8. 0.77 U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R' U' 
9. 2.53 F' U F U2 F R F' U2 F' 
10. 5.11 U2 F U F' R2 F U R' U2 
11. 2.65 F2 U' F R' U2 F2 R' F U 
12. 2.21 U R2 F' R' F2 R F' R' U2 
13. 2.02 R' F R' U R F U' R' U' 
14. 3.03 U R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R' U' 
15. 2.00 U2 R F2 U' R U F2 R' U2 
16. 3.30 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U F' U' R 
17. 3.06 R F2 U R' F' U R2 F2 R' U2 
18. 3.16 U' F' U F' U R2 U R' U' 
19. 2.52 R F' R2 U R U F2 R2 U' 
20. 2.75 U' F R U2 F' U2 F R F2 
21. 1.43 U F R2 F R U' F R U2 
22. 3.06 F2 U F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' 
23. 2.52 F' R U2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 
24. 2.93 R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R U R2 
25. DNF(3.97) U2 F R' F R2 U' R2 F' U' 
26. 1.58 U R U2 F' R F' U' F2 U 
27. 3.31 F' R' F R' U' R' U' F2 U2 
28. 2.46 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' U2 R U' 
29. 2.40 F' R2 F R F R2 U2 F2 U2 
30. 2.96 R' U R' U2 R' F R' U2 F 
31. 3.09 R' U R2 F2 R' U R' U2 R' 
32. 2.58 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 
33. 2.16 R F' U2 R2 F R F R' U 
34. 3.11 R2 F' R2 U R' U' R F U' 
35. 1.30 U2 F R' F R F U F2 U' 
36. 3.28 F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 
37. 2.27 F' U2 F U' R' F' R2 F2 U2 
38. 2.06 R2 F R F2 R U2 R' F U 
39. 1.44 R' U R U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 
40. 2.91 F' U2 R F' R U2 R2 F' R2 
41. 3.06 F2 R2 F' U' R U F' R U' 
42. 2.68 R2 U' R' U R U' R2 F R' U2 
43. 3.15 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' F R' 
44. 2.80 U' R' F' R F R2 U' R2 U2 
45. 2.63 F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2 U 
46. 2.14 R2 F2 R U2 F' U F R' U' 
47. 2.88 F R F' R2 F2 R' F' R U' 
48. 3.25 U F' R2 F U R2 U F2 R' U' 
49. 2.84 F2 R U' R F' R2 U F' U' 
50. 2.53 R2 U2 R U' R' F U2 F' U' 
51. 2.69 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R U' R2 
52. 1.72 F R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' 
53. 2.15 R2 F' R' U F2 R' U' R U 
54. 2.33 U F R' F2 U' F' U' R U' 
55. 2.97 R F U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R2 
56. 3.18 R F' R2 U R' F2 U R U2 
57. 2.55 U2 F' U F U2 F R' F' U' 
58. 2.71 U2 F2 R U2 F' R' U2 F2 U2 
59. 3.90 F' U F' U' F2 R F2 U' R U' 
60. 3.08 F2 U' R' F' U2 R U2 F' U 
61. 3.43 F' U R U F2 R' F' R U' 
62. 1.80 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R U2 F' U' 
63. 2.27  U2 R' U' R U' F R F R U' 
64. 2.55 R U2 R' U2 R2 F R2 F R' 
65. 2.53 R U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U' 
66. 2.77 R U' F' R F R' U2 R' F U' 
67. 2.47 R2 F' R' F2 R' U R U' R U' 
68. 3.03 U F2 U2 R U' R2 U' F U2 
69. 3.16 R' F2 R' F' R' U2 R2 F U2 
70. 3.06 R' U' R F R U2 F' U' F2 
71. 3.19 U2 F' U' R U' R U2 R U2 
72. 2.52 U R' F' R2 F U' R' U2 R' U' 
73. 3.09 U2 F2 R F' R2 U F' U2 R2 
74. 1.96 F' U R F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' 
75. 2.63 R U' R2 F2 U R U' F R2 U' 
76. 2.63 F' U R U2 F2 U' F2 R F' 
77. 2.94 R2 F2 R' F U' F2 R2 F' R' 
78. 2.83 R' F R' U2 R U R2 U F 
79. 2.93 U2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
80. 1.66 F R U F2 R' F' R' U R2 
81. 2.05 R' U' F R U' R' U' F R' 
82. 3.00 U' F' R2 U F' R' U R U 
83. 1.86 U2 F U R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
84. 1.75 R U2 F R U R2 U' R' U' 
85. 2.72 R F R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' 
86. 2.66 R F U R' F' R' F R2 U 
87. 3.19 F2 U' R2 U F R' U R' U' 
88. 2.00 R2 F' R' U F R2 U2 F2 R' 
89. 3.34 R F2 R' F U' F2 U' F2 U' 
90. 2.65 F' R' F U' F' U F U2 F U' 
91. 2.88 F U2 F2 U' F2 U F' U' R U' 
92. 2.47 F U2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' 
93. 2.81 R' F2 R U' R U' R2 F2 R' U' 
94. 2.72 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F' 
95. 2.94 R U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' 
96. 2.71 U R' U2 R U' F' U2 F' U' 
97. 3.18 F R2 U' R F R U F2 R' 
98. 2.78 R2 U F' U R U' F2 R2 F' U2 
99. 1.61 R2 U F' U F U' R2 U' R2 
100. 2.08 F U2 R2 F U2 F' U F2 U 
101. 2.41 F2 R' F' R' U F' R2 U F' 
102. 2.75 F' U R F2 U' F R' U R' 
103. 3.19 F' R2 U R F2 U' F R U 
104. 2.69 F2 U' R' U F' U' R F' U2


----------



## qaz (Jul 10, 2016)

3x3 pbs: 10.69 ao100, 10.44 ao50, 10.07 ao25, 9.57 ao12



Spoiler: 9.57 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-10
avg of 12: 9.57

Time List:
1. 9.09 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 L2 R' U' R2 D' F' R2 U2 F2 R U2
2. (11.04) R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F L' R B2 D' B' F' U' L B
3. 9.94 U F2 B D' R U L D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 D
4. (8.49) L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' U' B' L' F L2 D R' F' D L
5. 10.61 B U R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B R' U2 L F R2 B2 L
6. 9.72 D2 F L U' L2 B R' F' D2 R D' F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U
7. 9.02 B R2 B U2 F L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B' D U2 B R' D B F' L2 R
8. 9.19 B2 L2 U2 R F2 R U2 L' U2 L2 F2 B R2 D L' F' R B' L2 D' U'
9. 10.85 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B' L' R F' U F' R' F2 R D
10. 8.73 L D L B' L2 F2 L F' R F' D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2
11. 9.54 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D B L' F R' F D2 R' U2 F2
12. 8.97 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 L U2 F U' L2 R U F D' L'





Spoiler: All times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-10
avg of 100: 10.69

Time List:
1. 10.32 R2 L' F' D' B L U' F' D U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 L
2. 10.31 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U L F2 L2 B' U L' F2 R2 U L2
3. 11.32 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 U B' L B2 D' F' R F2 R B
4. 11.41 D R U L U2 F' U' B2 D' B' R2 B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 R2 B
5. 9.26 B U B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D U2 B2 L' U2 L2 B' U2 B D'
6. 9.79 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L R2 U2 L D B' U R2 B'
7. 10.40 F' L B2 D R F' L F' D' L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R
8. 10.59 U2 F' L2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L D' B' D' R B2 U R2 F2
9. 9.08 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 L B F' U2 R' B2 U L2 B D2
10. 10.04 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L F D F R' U L D2 U F2
11. 11.07 B' U L' F' B' R' B D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B L'
12. 10.80 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 U L' B L2 F' L2 D B2 L
13. (15.09) F U F2 D' F D' R U F' R2 F' U2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B2 R'
14. (14.06) B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' U2 F2 D L2 B L U R B' R B2 R F R2
15. (8.56) L' D L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B L U' F' R D U R B'
16. (8.31) F R' L B2 U' B D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2
17. 11.41 U2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B' R B2 L' U2 L2 R B'
18. 11.26 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U2 R D2 R2 B U2 B' D U R2 B
19. 11.59 L' D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 F L R B L' B' R' D2 L'
20. 10.86 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 L' D B' D2 L2 D' U2 B' U R
21. 11.96 L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R D B' R B' R' F D2 U
22. 12.24 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D B' F' D' L' R' B D2
23. 10.20 F2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R' F' L' B' D2 R F' D U' R'
24. 10.42 L2 R2 D U2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 B D F' R U' B L F D' B'
25. 9.56 F L2 B' U L2 D2 R F U2 L' B2 D' R2 D B2 U D2 B2 R2 U L2
26. 10.49 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 B' L' F' D' F2 R D' L D'
27. (DNF(21.05)) D F2 D R D2 F2 B D F' D2 F B L2 B D2 F R2 U2 F2 U
28. 9.39 L' F U2 D L' F' D' R L F2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F
29. 8.94 R' U' R' B L2 F2 R' F2 U' R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L D2 L D2
30. 9.50 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 U R' D' L F L U L D' B2 D2
31. 11.95 U F L D' L2 B R' F2 D' B' R2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 D
32. 10.30 R2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F L' B2 F' R D' U B F2 R' U'
33. 10.88 R' B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B R2 U L B2 L2 D2 B2 D R
34. 8.81 R F U' F2 L D' B R' L2 F L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2
35. 11.76 B U B L B D' L2 U F' U R' F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 D2
36. 12.39 R U L' F' B U R' B L F' U2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 D2
37. 9.80 D2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U B L' R' F' L' D' L U' B'
38. 10.01 R' L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B U' B2 R B' R' D B2
39. 10.80 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F R F U' F' D F' L' F2
40. 12.43 U2 R2 D' R' L D2 L2 F U' L' R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2
41. 11.18 F U2 L U' R2 D' F2 U L R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 D2
42. 10.76 D' R' L' F' D' R' L F' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D F2 U R2 B'
43. 11.86 B L2 F' D2 F L2 F R2 B D2 L' D B L R2 D' B D2 L B2
44. 9.58 U F L U' R F B R2 D R B U2 F L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B
45. 8.76 F D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 L D' B R2 F' D U R2 B2
46. 9.01 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 B R' B2 D' L2 U B' D L F' R2 U2
47. 10.72 D B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 F' R2 F' R U' L F' U2 B2 U'
48. 9.63 U B R F' R2 F B2 R F R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D' R'
49. 12.35 R' D F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U R' U2 L' F2 U2 B' U L' B'
50. 9.79 F2 L D L2 B' L D2 F' U D' F2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 R2
51. (16.15) U' F L B U R2 U' R' D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L'
52. 10.82 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F' R D' U' B2 U B L' R2 D2
53. 11.29 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 F U2 R2 F2 D' L' U L' B L2 D' L' D F
54. 11.17 F B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D L2 U B2 L' R2 F R2 U' F' D' L2 F'
55. 9.09 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 L2 R' U' R2 D' F' R2 U2 F2 R U2
56. 11.04 R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F L' R B2 D' B' F' U' L B
57. 9.94 U F2 B D' R U L D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 D
58. (8.49) L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' U' B' L' F L2 D R' F' D L
59. 10.61 B U R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B R' U2 L F R2 B2 L
60. 9.72 D2 F L U' L2 B R' F' D2 R D' F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U
61. 9.02 B R2 B U2 F L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B' D U2 B R' D B F' L2 R
62. 9.19 B2 L2 U2 R F2 R U2 L' U2 L2 F2 B R2 D L' F' R B' L2 D' U'
63. 10.85  U' B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B' L' R F' U F' R' F2 R D
64. 8.73 L D L B' L2 F2 L F' R F' D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2
65. 9.54 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D B L' F R' F D2 R' U2 F2
66. 8.97 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 L U2 F U' L2 R U F D' L'
67. 12.59 B L2 F' U2 F U2 B U2 F2 R2 L' F U' B2 D' F2 L D B R
68. 10.72 D2 B2 U R F' B' U R2 U2 L U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 D
69. 10.41 U' R' B' L' U' R F2 B L B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 U
70. 12.45 L D2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U B2 F L2 F L F2 D2 L
71. 11.83 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F R' D2 R2 B' R2 U R' B' R
72. 11.16 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 L F2 D2 R F' D2 B2 D2 F2
73. 10.78 L F' B U2 R L U' B L' F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L B
74. 8.61 D' B R2 F' U L F L2 B F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 D
75. 13.02 L2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F' L B R D2 F' D' B' R2 D
76. 10.70 L2 B D2 B U2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 B L B' F D U' B' R F
77. 10.66 F' R B2 R' D2 U2 R F2 L U2 R F' D2 F2 D' L' R U L2 F'
78. 12.84 D U2 F D2 B D2 F D2 U2 L2 B L2 R U F U2 B U' L' D'
79. 11.33 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 B R2 U L' B D2 B L2 B F2
80. (8.29) F2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 B L2 R B' L' F' U R B D
81. 13.58 L2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 F R' F D2 R F L2 D' R'
82. 9.82 D2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F' L2 D' F' R B2 U' F R' F
83. 11.83 U2 B' U' L U' R U2 B R L2 U2 F' L2 F2 B U2 R2 B R2
84. 12.09 L D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 F' L2 B' F2 R D' B' U2 F2 R D R'
85. 13.32 R' F' U F2 L2 U' D L R2 F' U2 B2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 F R'
86. 10.73 R F L U' L2 U' F2 R U' B R L2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L'
87. 10.50 L F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 L F' U2 L U2 B F R D'
88. 12.03 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R D' B2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' U
89. 9.20 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 B2 L F2 U B' L R D' L' U' B2 R2 U'
90. 9.07 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 B' F2 D2 L' B L' D B2 L D2
91. 14.04 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R D F L2 F2 L2 U2 L' U
92. (14.90) F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 B D B' R' F L2 D L' R
93. 10.22 D' L' B2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 F' L' U R' F2 D2 U2 R' U'
94. 10.93 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F U2 B D2 L D2 U2 B' U F' R D'
95. (8.54) U2 B L2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' F R B L B D' F2 L' F
96. 10.52 D' R' B' R2 D F' L' U B D2 F' R2 F2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U
97. 10.67 B R' B R L2 D' F' L' D R2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 B' D2
98. 9.16 D' U' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B' L D R' F2 R' B' U F R'
99. 12.27 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 R' F' R U' L' D' F2 D L2 F'
100. 9.56 R2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 F D' B' U B L' F R U


----------



## Cale S (Jul 10, 2016)

nice average and single with my new Tanglong

Average of 5: 9.72
1. (7.77) D' R2 U F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L B' U' L2 B L2 D' B L2 B2 
2. 9.33 F2 U F' R' L2 B' L' U F' R2 B2 L U2 F2 L F2 L' U2 D2 L 
3. 10.89 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L' U B' U L D R' F L' F2 
4. (11.02) U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U L' U2 B D F R2 U L2 B' D 
5. 8.93 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L' D' R' D' U2 F' U L' D B2 L 

the 7.77:

y' x2 R2 D' L D L' D' // cross
y' R' U R // first pair
y' U' F' R' U' R F // second pair
y' U' R U R2 U' R // third pair
y U' L' U L U' L' U L // fourth pair
y r U2 R' U' R U' r' U // LL


----------



## sqAree (Jul 11, 2016)

16.40 OH pb single with the GTS! Was 18.61 before.

Here's the solve (L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F R' U' R D R2 F2 D2 F' D2):

//16.40 OH pb single (11.7.16)
y' //inspection
U R' y' R2 U2' R2 U' z2 //cross
U R U R' //F2L-1
y3 U' R U R' z U R U' z' //F2L-2
y' R' U' R //F2L-3
U2' R U' R' U2' R U' R' //F2L-4
U2' R U R' U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' U2' R U R' //OLL
U' //PLL skip


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> What the fudge, bold is 2:03.91 ao5, what the fudge, lubed yuxin 6x6=godly
> Number of solves: 12
> Best Time: 2:01.527
> Worst Time: 2:16.234
> ...



update sig?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 11, 2016)

Yay! First sub-10! PLL Skip

9.84 B2 D' U' R2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 U' R D' F R' F2 U L' U2 F' L

Finally!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 11, 2016)

PB by .28 on Square-1

Ao12: 15.50

Time List:
1. (12.62) (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-1, 0)/ 
2. 13.25 (4, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -1) 
3. (17.79) (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
4. 15.26 (1, 3)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
5. 17.70 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
6. 13.45 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, -4)/(5, 0)/(2, -2) 
7. 17.40 (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
8. 13.53 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0) 
9. 15.91 (-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0) 
10. 14.60 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
11. 16.81 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-3, 0) 
12. 17.01 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(6, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0)/


----------



## Iggy (Jul 11, 2016)

4.44 pyraminx avg100, so many lockups omg

Edit: 15.71 OH avg5, pretty good


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 11, 2016)

FML, ruined PB Ao5 on Squan with the +2 :/

Ao5: 14.80

1. (13.59) (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
2. 15.73+ (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(2, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -3) 
3. 13.94 (3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
4. 14.70 (-2, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
5. (16.13) (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)


----------



## Iggy (Jul 11, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-11
avg of 12: 16.69

Time List:
1. 16.61 U B' L2 D2 B D2 R2 B R2 F' U2 L2 U' L' F' D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' 
2. 16.98 D' R F2 R2 B R F2 D B' U2 B' U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' 
3. 15.67 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R B D2 U2 R D2 B2 U F R2 
4. 17.13 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U B L' U B' F2 L B2 U2 L2 F 
5. 15.79 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 U B' D' F R U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 
6. 16.68 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 R' B D F2 R B R2 B 
7. 19.21 L' B2 L B R' L B' L D F' D2 L D2 R B2 L B2 R' F2 U2 D2 
8. 16.38 U' B' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F' D U' L R2 F' R2 U' B2 F 
9. (14.48) B L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 F' R U2 F U B' L2 F U2 B2 
10. 16.00 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 R F U R' D' L' B' R2 U2 F' 
11. (22.54) B L2 B U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D R U L2 F2 L2 B F' R2 
12. 16.45 L B L2 F L B' U' D B R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R

yay PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2016)

srsly... I rolled with a 10 and an 11. 7.27 mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-11
avg of 5: 8.09

Time List:
1. 9.36 D' R' U D R B' U2 L' F2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 D F 
2. (9.41) R2 U2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 L' B2 F2 D L' B U' B F' D2 U L U2 
3. (6.90) U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B' R2 D B R' U2 B' L D2 U 
4. 7.40 L F R D' F B L2 B D F2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 R' L2 F2 D2 R2 
5. 7.49 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F D B R' D' U B F2 L' F' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 11, 2016)

3:09 feet mo3
All 3 were +2s because it's faster to do that lol

I should sub-2:30 by next month, there's a feet comp eheh

Still physically can't do more than 3 solves a day


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 11, 2016)

Did an 8x8 Mo3 today:
10:49.547, 11:27.307, 11:29.208 = 11:15.354
First solve was with Redux and the other two were Hoya, Apparently Redux is better for 8x8.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2016)

*5.55 *D2 F' U2 L R2 B' R2 B R' F U B L U D B2 D' B F D' B' L2 R' U' B

x2 //inspection

D' U L F' D2 F D //Cross
y' U R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L#1
y2 R U2 R2 U R // F2L#2
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L#3
R U' R' //F2L#4
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 //LL

39/5.55=7.02 TPS. Yes I know I could have skipped LL with the easy WV ._. Still my first 5 in some time, which wasnt handscramble


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2016)

double post, but a huge milestone for me was broken!

3x3 with feet:
2 27.xy singles today
32.49 mo3, counting 27, 31 and 42 ._.
34.09 PB avg5
37.12 PB avg12
38.41 PB avg50
39.32 PB avg100 finally sub40 DDDD

the avg5:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-12
avg of 5: 34.05

Time List:
1. 33.44 U2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D F D2 R' F2 D' L' D2 U2 R2 U'
2. 32.63 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 R' D' L B D B R D' R U'
3. 36.08 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 R' D' U' B F D' U2 B' U B'
4. (41.15) U' F R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 U' L2 D L2 R' F U2
5. (32.00) D' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F L' D U' R U2 L2 F' D' R



the avg12:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-12
avg of 12: 37.12

Time List:
1. 33.44 U2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D F D2 R' F2 D' L' D2 U2 R2 U'
2. 32.63 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 R' D' L B D B R D' R U'
3. 36.08 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 R' D' U' B F D' U2 B' U B'
4. 41.15 U' F R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 U' L2 D L2 R' F U2
5. (32.00) D' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F L' D U' R U2 L2 F' D' R
6. 40.00 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' R D2 B2 L F2 U2 F L U B' D R F' R2
7. (46.91) F' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' L U R F' D B2 D L2
8. 40.44 B' L2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D L' B F' D' U F D2 R2
9. 36.88 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L' R' B D' L' U2 F L F' U'
10. 37.86 B F2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F' L F U2 L' F2 D R2 U R2
11. 37.15 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R' B' U' L U' B' R U' R F'
12. 35.58 U' R F' U2 B' U' B2 R U2 B' L2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U B2 U2 B2



the avg50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-12
avg of 50: 38.41

Time List:
1. 38.00 F2 B R2 L D' B U' L' U' R D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D'
2. 39.08 R' D B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R D' R' D2 L' B U B2 F
3. 37.71 U D F R2 U B' R' U' L U F2 D B2 U' D2 R2 U' R2 F2
4. 44.28 F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D' B U' B2 L' R' U' F2 U B F2
5. 35.44 D' R2 U2 R F D' B L' F' U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2
6. 42.53 D L F' D' F' R U F' U2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2
7. 34.72 D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B U R U L F' U' B D' B'
8. 43.21 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F D2 F U2 F U2 R U B2 D' L2 F D' F R F2
9. 35.88 R2 U2 D' R' D' R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2
10. 32.15 L2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F U2 B L2 F' U B' D' F2 R D' B2 D' L2
11. 36.50 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D U2 L' B2 R B2 F R F R' U2
12. (44.86) F2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' B' L' U L B2 F' R' B L2 F
13. 42.93 L' F' U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 U' R B2 L' U B2 F2 U'
14. 42.38 L B2 F2 R F2 R D2 U2 R' F2 L2 F' R2 D L' F2 U2 F L2 R
15. 33.44 U2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D F D2 R' F2 D' L' D2 U2 R2 U'
16. 32.63 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 R' D' L B D B R D' R U'
17. 36.08 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 R' D' U' B F D' U2 B' U B'
18. 41.15 U' F R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 U' L2 D L2 R' F U2
19. 32.00 D' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F L' D U' R U2 L2 F' D' R
20. 40.00 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' R D2 B2 L F2 U2 F L U B' D R F' R2
21. (46.91) F' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' L U R F' D B2 D L2
22. 40.44 B' L2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D L' B F' D' U F D2 R2
23. 36.88 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L' R' B D' L' U2 F L F' U'
24. 37.86 B F2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F' L F U2 L' F2 D R2 U R2
25. 37.15 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R' B' U' L U' B' R U' R F'
26. 35.58 U' R F' U2 B' U' B2 R U2 B' L2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U B2 U2 B2
27. 41.90 F' L U' F2 B R D L' U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' D' L2 F2 D2 L'
28. 43.33 R' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F L' R2 D L2 B F2 D R2 F2
29. 42.26 D B' U2 R2 U2 F L2 B' F2 U2 F U R' D2 B2 F' R B' U L'
30. (27.15) U' B U' F2 U' B' L' U F' D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R'
31. (31.34) U2 B R' F2 U B' U R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B' R2 L'
32. 44.13 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L F' R B2 D2 F' D R2 D F2
33. 37.22 B' L2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 F2 L' B' D R2 U' R B' F' L F'
34. 41.11 L2 R2 D2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L' R2 B' L2 D' L' R2 B U F2
35. 44.83 F U2 F' U2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 D U F U2 F2 D2 R B L' F
36. 39.09 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' F2 L2 B U2 L B2 R2 U' B' D F2 L' B' U
37. 39.13 U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 L' U2 D F' L U' B D R' B L2 U2
38. 37.19 F2 D' F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' B U' F2 R' B F U' R' B2
39. 37.05 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B R F2 D2 L F R2 U F D
40. 35.63 U' R F2 U' B' R2 L' F R B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U'
41. 40.00 L R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B D F2 L' D F2 D2 B'
42. 40.97 F' U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 B D2 R2 F D2 R' U B2 F2
43. 33.02 B' F' U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 L' D' R' U2 B R U2 L' F U
44. 42.78 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' B' L' R' F2 R' B L2 B
45. (45.88) R' D2 R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 F R U L U R' D F' L2
46. 35.08 L' D' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B' L2 R D L2 D' L' D F2
47. 36.86+ R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D L F U' L D' L B2 L2 F' D'
48. 33.16 F' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 R' D2 R B2 F' R U R D2 B2 F D' F
49. (27.44) R B' U2 B D2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F U F' D' F2 L U L' B D
50. 37.27 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 L' U' B D B L2 B' R' D'



and the avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-12
avg of 100: 39.34

Time List:
1. 34.72 R D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 B U2 F2 U' B' F U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L
2. 33.46 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B' F R' F D2 L' F' U' F2 U'
3. 38.13 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 U B R2 B D2 L' R' F' U2 F2 R2
4. 42.59 F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B R' D2 U' F R F2 D B F
5. 41.97 U2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 F R2 B D2 L' U R2 D' F' R'
6. 43.19 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 R' B' D2 U' B2 D2 L R U2 R
7. 41.15 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 L2 U' F' U2 L'
8. 42.72 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B F R2 U R B L' U2 F D' R2 U' F
9. 41.02 L' F' U L D R U' L2 B' F2 U' B2 U2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D' F
10. 36.00 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 B2 L' D' U2 L' D R D' U L' D2
11. 36.44 L' U2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R B2 U' F D B' R F D' B' R2 U2
12. 40.71 B D' F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 U F' D' L' D2 L U B'
13. 44.75 U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 R' B' R2 F D' L2 F2 U' L
14. 38.00 F2 B R2 L D' B U' L' U' R D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D'
15. 39.08 R' D B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R D' R' D2 L' B U B2 F
16. 37.71 U D F R2 U B' R' U' L U F2 D B2 U' D2 R2 U' R2 F2
17. 44.28 F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D' B U' B2 L' R' U' F2 U B F2
18. 35.44 D' R2 U2 R F D' B L' F' U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2
19. 42.53 D L F' D' F' R U F' U2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2
20. 34.72 D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B U R U L F' U' B D' B'
21. 43.21 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F D2 F U2 F U2 R U B2 D' L2 F D' F R F2
22. 35.88 R2 U2 D' R' D' R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2
23. (32.15) L2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F U2 B L2 F' U B' D' F2 R D' B2 D' L2
24. 36.50 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D U2 L' B2 R B2 F R F R' U2
25. (44.86) F2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' B' L' U L B2 F' R' B L2 F
26. 42.93 L' F' U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 U' R B2 L' U B2 F2 U'
27. 42.38 L B2 F2 R F2 R D2 U2 R' F2 L2 F' R2 D L' F2 U2 F L2 R
28. 33.44 U2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D F D2 R' F2 D' L' D2 U2 R2 U'
29. 32.63 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 R' D' L B D B R D' R U'
30. 36.08 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 R' D' U' B F D' U2 B' U B'
31. 41.15 U' F R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 U' L2 D L2 R' F U2
32. (32.00) D' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F L' D U' R U2 L2 F' D' R
33. 40.00 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' R D2 B2 L F2 U2 F L U B' D R F' R2
34. (46.91) F' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' L U R F' D B2 D L2
35. 40.44 B' L2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D L' B F' D' U F D2 R2
36. 36.88 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L' R' B D' L' U2 F L F' U'
37. 37.86 B F2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F' L F U2 L' F2 D R2 U R2
38. 37.15 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R' B' U' L U' B' R U' R F'
39. 35.58 U' R F' U2 B' U' B2 R U2 B' L2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U B2 U2 B2
40. 41.90 F' L U' F2 B R D L' U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' D' L2 F2 D2 L'
41. 43.33 R' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F L' R2 D L2 B F2 D R2 F2
42. 42.26 D B' U2 R2 U2 F L2 B' F2 U2 F U R' D2 B2 F' R B' U L'
43. (27.15) U' B U' F2 U' B' L' U F' D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R'
44. (31.34) U2 B R' F2 U B' U R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B' R2 L'
45. 44.13 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L F' R B2 D2 F' D R2 D F2
46. 37.22 B' L2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 F2 L' B' D R2 U' R B' F' L F'
47. 41.11 L2 R2 D2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L' R2 B' L2 D' L' R2 B U F2
48. (44.83) F U2 F' U2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 D U F U2 F2 D2 R B L' F
49. 39.09 B L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' F2 L2 B U2 L B2 R2 U' B' D F2 L' B' U
50. 39.13 U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 L' U2 D F' L U' B D R' B L2 U2
51. 37.19 F2 D' F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' B U' F2 R' B F U' R' B2
52. 37.05 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B R F2 D2 L F R2 U F D
53. 35.63 U' R F2 U' B' R2 L' F R B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U'
54. 40.00 L R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B D F2 L' D F2 D2 B'
55. 40.97 F' U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 B D2 R2 F D2 R' U B2 F2
56. 33.02 B' F' U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 L' D' R' U2 B R U2 L' F U
57. 42.78 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' B' L' R' F2 R' B L2 B
58. (45.88) R' D2 R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 F R U L U R' D F' L2
59. 35.08 L' D' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B' L2 R D L2 D' L' D F2
60. 36.86+ R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D L F U' L D' L B2 L2 F' D'
61. 33.16 F' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 R' D2 R B2 F' R U R D2 B2 F D' F
62. (27.44) R B' U2 B D2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F U F' D' F2 L U L' B D
63. 37.27 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 L' U' B D B L2 B' R' D'
64. 43.40 L F2 R2 L' U2 D B' R U D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L'
65. 40.75 F L2 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 D' B' R D2 U' L' R' D L' U2
66. 38.38 R' L' F' R' F B R' U' D F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2
67. 38.41 D2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 F D2 R' B' U' B U2 L B' D2 U' R
68. 38.02 B' D2 L F R L' D B' R' U2 R F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R' L2 F2 B'
69. 39.36 B' R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 R' F L2 D F L B' L U
70. 43.47 F2 U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L R2 F2 D F' R' U' L' D U
71. 38.31 R' F2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 U' B2 D B2 D2 F' D L D2
72. 41.46 F2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D R' F' D2 B2 L' U' L' F2 R
73. 38.68 B U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D F' R2 B R' F2 L2 D L2
74. 40.72 L2 D L2 D R2 F B U L' F' U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L U2
75. 39.78 B' R D2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' B R F' L B' R2
76. 34.69 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' R' D U2 B' R U2 R' F' R F
77. 39.83 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 L B' U' L R B L F2 R F'
78. 41.81 R U R' U' B R2 D R F' R B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 R F2
79. 39.44 F2 L' D' B' R D2 B D' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 B U2 B' L2 D2 L'
80. 43.09 B' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B F' D R2 F L2 F' L D' F' D F2
81. 42.46 L2 D2 U2 F R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B2 D' F' L' F L2 B' U2 L F
82. 34.81 R' F B' U2 B L2 B' D L R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F'
83. 41.13 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 R2 D B' D' L B L U F' D' B'
84. 42.05 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 U' B2 F' D' F' L' F2 U' L2 F D F'
85. 41.90 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 U' B' L2 R B' L2 U2 L2
86. 36.06 L' F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L F2 R2 D2 R U B F2 R' D R2 B2 D2 B U2
87. 39.18 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 D' L2 D2 L' U' B' F R' U2
88. 40.36 D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 B' L' B2 F U' F2 U L' D U
89. 40.06 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' B' L D L' D2 R U' L2 R D'
90. 42.09 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 D' B' L R B2 U2 B' U' B D
91. 41.71 B2 D' U B2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 R B U L' F U' L D B'
92. 39.00 B' L2 F L2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 L B L' R' F R2 F' D' U F
93. 39.56 B' D2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 L' R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F' R' B2 F D2
94. 37.80 L' R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D B' D L' R D' B' U' R2 U
95. (44.77) D2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R D' L' F' L U2 B' L2 R2 D'
96. 38.91 F2 L U2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 R' B' U' R2 F D2 L B F' U2 F2
97. 43.90 F D' R' U2 F R' U' F' L U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U L2 B
98. 43.00 U' R' U L B' U' R' D2 L' F' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2
99. 41.44 F D2 R2 L2 F' D' L2 B2 R U' B2 L2 U L2 U F2 B2 U R2 D'
100. 37.88 B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 B R' B2 D' F' R2 F' D F R'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 12, 2016)

Square-1 PB's (did over 50 solves today)
Ao12: 40.849 
Ao50: 44.444
all the solves were sub 1:00 too.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 12, 2016)

Lots of 3x3 PBs!
ao5- 8.557, ao12- 8.853, ao50- 9.989

ao5 is 6-10
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-11
avg of 12: 8.853

Time List:
1. 9.163 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 D2 L' U B' R' U2 R2 D' U2 R2
2. 9.590 U D2 B2 L B2 U2 L' D2 R B2 U2 L' U R' U2 B L U B2 D
3. 8.255 F R2 B R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L R' B' D2 B' R U R' D'
4. 9.263 U2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 D F' L' D U' B' L' R U' R
5. 9.285 L' D' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 U' B' D R U2 F'
6. (8.254) L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L' U' L2 B R' F R B R F2
7. 8.493 U R2 D B R' F' R' D' F L2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 L2
8. 8.756 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D L' B' U2 R U R2 D2 L' R
9. 8.588 U' R D2 L D L' B U' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 D'
10. 8.591 L2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 F' D F2 L' R F2 R2 B' D L' U
11. (9.942) U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D B' R U2 L2 B' U F' D L2
12. 8.545 D U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 B' U2 L' F U F' D' L F L


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 12, 2016)

16.97 OH PB, trying some ZZ


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 12, 2016)

20.32 roux pb
should've been a 17 but locked up badly on dots


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 12, 2016)

3rd best single

6.11 L' U' F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 U B' R' U L2 R F' U2 F2 R'

y' R2 F D F2 // cross
L' U2 L2 U L' // f2l1
R' U2 R U' R' U R // f2l2
R U2 R' U R U' R' // f2l3
U' L' U L // f2l4
U' R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R U // oll + auf
37 moves, 6.05 TPS


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 12, 2016)

2:44 feet ao5, lol


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 12, 2016)

PB average of 100: 14.922



Spoiler



Mean: 14.975
Average: 14.922
Best time: 10.943
Median: 14.726
Worst time: 24.229
Standard deviation: 1.906

Best average of 5: 13.093
17-21 - (12.467) 13.472 12.970 12.839 (13.987)

Best average of 12: 14.080
75-86 - 13.872 13.652 12.990 14.986 14.092 13.956 (16.169) (12.918) 14.896 13.653 15.192 13.511

1. 12.055 D R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' R D' F2 R D F' U2 R U2
2. 13.989 D' R2 D F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R D' B' R D F U' R2 D2 B2 U'
3. 16.387 U F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U L2 D2 B R L F L' D2 L' U L' F'
4. 15.924 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B' R2 U' R B D2 F D' U L' U
5. 14.584 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L B D2 R F U R B' U R2 U2
6. 14.359 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 F' U2 L F R' D' F2 R F L2
7. 14.927 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D' L' U2 R B' R2 L2 F2 U B D2 U'
8. 11.548 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F2 R' B2 F' L B' R2 D F2 D' F
9. 13.488 U R2 U' F2 D B2 U R2 D' F2 U F' U2 F' U' B D2 B2 L B F
10. 18.347 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' B R' B' D F' R2 L B' F2 U2 L'
11. 15.523 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B F U' F' L' D2 B D2 R F'
12. 14.900 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 B' D2 B R' B2 F' L' B' F' R
13. 17.340 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 D L2 U' R' B L D R' U R L2 D L' U'
14. 11.188 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B' D F R B2 L B D B' R D'
15. 15.043 U' F2 D U L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B R' U' F' R2 B D2 U R2 F'
16. 14.453 D R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 L2 U R' B' U' L F' U2 B2 U R' B'
17. 12.467 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R' D U2 R' D' L2 B2 F' D R'
18. 13.472 F2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R B D2 F U' L B R' B2 D' U'
19. 12.970 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D B2 R B' F R2 F' D' U' F D' R2 D
20. 12.839 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B L2 B' L' U F R L F' U L'
21. 13.987 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 R F L' B L U' F U'
22. 15.200 B2 D U L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B2 U L' D' U' R' L2 F' L' F2 D' L' U'
23. 16.288 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L B' D F D U2 B' R' U2 L2 U'
24. 18.060 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 D
25. 24.229 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L' F L U' F R' D2 L2
26. 14.783 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L D' U R2 B' R' D F D2 B' R'
27. 14.663 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D U' R' U' B' U' F D2 B U F2 D2
28. 14.457 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' D F' R B F' L' D B' R2 D
29. 14.066 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' R' U2 B' U2 L B' D2 R U L2 U'
30. 19.965 B2 D F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D R2 D' F' R' B U' R2 D2 U R2 F' L' D'
31. 12.439 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B R2 F R' L' D' B' F' D F' U'
32. 14.832 D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 F' L2 B' D' B' D' U R' F D'
33. 14.239 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F' R2 D' L2 U' L' F' U B' L U
34. 16.629 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F' U' L2 F R' B U' L2 F'
35. 15.872 D' R2 B2 D U R2 D' F2 D F2 R' L2 U L2 F L U' R2 L2 B' L2
36. 14.310 F2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' B L2 U' L' B2 L B' L' F2 R U2
37. 14.240 D' R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 D L' B' F' R' D U' R' B2 R F' D'
38. 17.353 U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 B' R' F2 U' F2 L' B' U2 F U2
39. 14.194 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B L2 U' L2 B' L D' B' F' L' U2
40. 16.928 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D U' L' B' L F R' U L B' D B U'
41. 14.784 R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R F' R2 L U' F' R' U' B2 U
42. 15.939 B2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F R F2 D F' D L2 B R D U'
43. 12.516 R2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D' F' R' D' B U B
44. 13.576 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U R F' U2 R D2 B' L' U F D' U'
45. 13.212 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D R2 B2 U R' F' L U2 R2 D R' U' L D2
46. 16.333 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 L D2 U' B2 L B' D2 R' F L D
47. 14.396 L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D' F' L' F D F D' F R' B' D'
48. 10.943 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F' L B D F' D R2 B' L2 U'
49. 15.632 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L' F' D2 U' B R U B R' F' U'
50. 14.344 B2 D' R2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F' D L2 U2 L B F U2 R' L' D'
51. 16.353 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' U F' R2 L2 F' D R2 L D2
52. 13.068 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F U' R' D U2 F' L2 U' R
53. 14.171 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' F R L' B2 F L D2 R B2 R
54. 16.212 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 F U2 F R' B2 F' U B' L2 D U'
55. 18.864 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U L' D2 U2 F' L U' B F' U' F'
56. 14.696 D2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' R F U' L2 D' R' F' U' F D
57. 16.455 U' L2 B2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F D U2 F R' L2 F D' R' F2 L
58. 12.732 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 U' F U2 R' B' U B' L2 U' F2 D2 U2
59. 16.717 L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U R2 D' B R' F R' F' D2 U B R2 U
60. 15.844 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F U R2 F' D' R' F U2 R D
61. 15.137 F2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 U' F R B' U' B' D R B' L B U2
62. 14.737 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D' U' F2 L F D' U' R2 B U' R' D2 R' U2
63. 14.220 D F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' F' U B' D' F' L2 D R B' L' D
64. 14.420 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U F U2 R F' U F2 D F R2 B2 R'
65. 19.043 D B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 L D' B' F L' F2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2
66. 19.295 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B D2 B' R2 U' B F' R2 L' D
67. 16.248 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U R F2 D' F R2 B' L2 U' L2 D' U2
68. 16.887 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F U2 R D F L' B2 U' L2 F2 U2
69. 15.040 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 F' L B D2 F2 L' D' L' B2 D2 R
70. 14.120 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D2 U' L2 U2 R L' D' R2 L F' D2 B D2 L U
71. 15.656 L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B' U' R2 F2 R2 D' R U2 L' B' U'
72. 14.112 F2 U R2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' R' U' R' B R L2 B2 R F2 U'
73. 13.439 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 R F R F2 R B' F2 U F' R' U'
74. 15.416 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R D' R2 B' R' L F2 R F R2 D'
75. 13.872 U' B2 D U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B L' D2 F' D' U R D' F2 L U
76. 13.652 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' L F2 U2 R' F D' B' R' F2 R2 U2
77. 12.990 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 D' B R U F2 R2 F R U2 L' F2 D
78. 14.986 L2 D2 U B2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' L D' U R' F2 D' B' D2
79. 14.092 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' R2 F' U' F L' F2 L' D'
80. 13.956 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D' L' R2 F2 R' F U2 R' D' R L2 U'
81. 16.169 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' U R2 F2 U' F B2 R' D' R L2 B2 D F L'
82. 12.918 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L D L2 F2 L2 F D L' B' L' U
83. 14.896 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F L2 F' R B2 U' R' D' R F' U
84. 13.653 L2 B2 F2 D U B2 U' F2 R2 U' R B' R2 L2 D' L' D' R D2 F U'
85. 15.192 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L2 B' R D2 R2 D2 L2 B' U'
86. 13.511 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R' B D' B R' L2 U' L U'
87. 15.924 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L B2 L B' U2 R' F' L D F R2
88. 14.527 D F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R B' R D' U' B2 L F2 R
89. 16.283 L2 D2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L F2 L' B' D' U R' F' D' L2 U'
90. 15.723 L2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' B' L' F R2 L D F2 L2 B2 U
91. 15.215 B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 R' L2 U' B' L2 U2 F
92. 13.126 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R D' R' D2 L' F2 L2 D B'
93. 15.152 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' U R2 F2 R2 U R' U' B D2 L U' B' D' R L
94. 13.604 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U B' R2 U R' B F' U F2 U2 R' U'
95. 15.420 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 L' F D R D' U2 L U L2 F U2
96. 14.529 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F L2 D B D2 R F2 D' B2 L2
97. 14.671 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F' R D' U2 B2 F R' F' R' F' U'
98. 14.977 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R U' L B2 D' F R B' D2 F D2
99. 16.720 L2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U' R U F2 U L2 B U2 R2 D2
100. 14.716 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R D2 F2 L2 F' L F R U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2016)

getting there.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-12
avg of 5: 32.88

Time List:
1. 33.36 L2 B2 L2 B R2 B' R2 B U2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 U' L D F' R2 
2. 34.15 F' L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 U L D' L' R' F' D2 
3. (30.28) R' U' B' U' R' U' R D' F U2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L' D2 L2 B2 R 
4. (38.50) U2 L B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R U2 R' U2 D' R2 F D' R' B2 R2 D2 L 
5. 31.13 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B F2 R2 B2 R' D L' R U' R B' F2 D2 R2


----------



## mafergut (Jul 12, 2016)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> PB average of 100: 14.922



Sub-15, I'm envious! 
Congrats!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2016)

megaminx gj avg12

Average of 12: 56.66
1. 56.33 
2. 55.63 
3. 52.28 
4. (1:04.04+) 
5. (51.53) 
6. 59.81 
7. 56.43 
8. 51.57 
9. 56.66 
10. 59.48 
11. 1:00.09 
12. 58.36


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 12, 2016)

I solved a skewb!!!


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 12, 2016)

3x3 PB single! 6.23
U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L U F U' F' R2 B' U' 
z y2
r U r' U' R' x // X cross and first pair
U' L U' L'
R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R
y U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F
M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U
50 moves/6.23 8.03 tps!


----------



## mafergut (Jul 12, 2016)

I changed main 3x3 for like the 4th time in two weeks.
I was using a Tanglong but it got slow so I changed to a Yuexiao. It's nice but it catches (corners against centers) so I cleaned my Tanglong and went back to it, but I did a terrible job at lubing it and now it's not stable, so I went back to my pre-Tanglong main, the Cong's Yueying but I don't like the feeling any more so I tried the Aolong v2 and the Thunderclap but didn't quite get used to any of those so I finally settled on the Hualong, which I had only used briefly for OH (before getting the Tanglong).
Not sure if it's an accomplishment, but I'm sure I broke some record here


----------



## Chree (Jul 12, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Did an 8x8 Mo3 today:
> 10:49.547, 11:27.307, 11:29.208 = 11:15.354
> First solve was with Redux and the other two were Hoya, Apparently Redux is better for 8x8.



For some, perhaps... my Hoya times are faster than my Redux times for 8x8. And my 9x9 times are catching up.

Edit: Although it's worth saying if I actually kept practicing Redux on Super Cubes, my Hoya times might get left in their dust. The efficiency gap obv gets bigger with the cube order... and Hoya algs/tricks get really tough to execute, especially with 10x10+, where the simplicity of redux is extremely helpful. Alas, since I'm full Hoya on 4x4-7x7, Super Cube Hoya is great practice!


----------



## jaredye (Jul 12, 2016)

First time posting here but I'm so happy. Just had the first sub20 color neutral AO20, and it was 18.68. I was never able to get below 21 for CN. Recently I've been playing with 4x4 and I guess big cubes can help with CN a little bit as I have to pair up centers and edges of all colors.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 12, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Sub-15, I'm envious!
> Congrats!


Yeah, I'm rather proud of that one. Didn't take me nearly as long as I thought it would to get back to that speed. Needless to say I'm very pleased with my progress. Now to get back to sub1 on 4x4x4.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 12, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I solved a skewb!!!


Are you going to become sub 4.5 in the next month?


----------



## StickerPeeler (Jul 12, 2016)

This might seem slow, but I got my first sub 40 solve- 36.27


----------



## StickerPeeler (Jul 12, 2016)

Davepencilguin said:


> My accomplishment:
> I've had about 40 people learn to solve the cube at school in the past 6 weeks.
> It's spreading like wildfire here!


Same at my school- I got one from the Telus World of Science, (a rubik's 2x2) and I learned how to solve it, and then I showed people, and everyone suddenly got one. Same with 3x3.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2016)

7x7: single is PB, obviously failed the mo3, and ao5 is ok.

Average of 5: 3:38.77 (3:32 mo3)
1. (3:19.57) 
2. 3:26.14 
3. (3:52.02) 
4. 3:43.46 
5. 3:46.70


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 12, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Are you going to become sub 4.5 in the next month?


lol it wasnt even mine, i dont have one, and i have no interest in side events.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 13, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol it wasnt even mine, i dont have one, and i have no interest in side events.


Yeah I had a slight feeling......


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 13, 2016)

Finally lubed my cube (lol).


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 13, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> getting there.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-12
> avg of 5: 32.88
> ...


omgwow


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 13, 2016)

First sub-35 4x4 Ao5!

Ao5: *34.11*

1. (33.31) R' F2 B2 Uw' R F' L2 F2 D2 B F Fw' R2 D' R' U F D' R' F2 Uw' Fw F' R F2 B' Uw2 B' Uw2 B2 Fw R' U' B2 L2 F B2 Rw' R2 F 
2. 34.62 Fw D2 L' F' Rw2 R' Fw R' L U Rw2 Fw2 R2 F D F' Uw U' B2 L2 F Uw R2 F' Rw' D2 Rw2 D' R Uw2 L2 Fw' B' Rw R' Uw2 Rw' R2 L2 Uw 
3. 33.61 D2 R' L' Fw R' B U' F2 Uw' Fw R D2 Rw' L2 F' L' F' Rw2 F2 Fw R2 B R B Rw Fw2 B2 Rw F2 U2 B' D' R Rw Fw L D' Fw' F D' 
4. 34.08 Uw Rw2 D2 Fw2 D R L2 Uw2 Rw' R2 D F Fw L Uw' D Fw' Uw' L Rw D' Fw Rw B' Fw Rw' Fw2 U2 B Uw' F Rw Uw2 U' F R' Uw' U D F' 
5. (39.10) R' F D2 Uw' Rw' R' Uw U' Fw B' D L' Rw Uw' B2 R' D' B U F L' Rw Fw2 B L2 F R2 L2 Fw' Uw2 B2 F' R2 F' D F' R2 D2 R2 Rw2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 13, 2016)

woohoo, Megaminx:

Average of 5: 53.52
1. 52.48 
2. 55.11 
3. (1:06.33) 
4. 52.97 
5. (49.94)


----------



## Cale S (Jul 13, 2016)

8.12 3x3 single

B2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' L' F R' B2 F D' U F2 U' R' 

z2 R' D2 F' D2 
y' U' F' R' U' R F 
y' R U' R' U R U R'
y' U2 R U' R' L U' L'
R U' R' y' U R' U' R 
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 13, 2016)

1:01.63 5x5 PB Single by more than 3 seconds 

50 redux, Niklas LL


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 13, 2016)

More Squan PB's
Single: 20.427
Mo3: 30.178
Ao5: 33.988
Ao12: 37.612
Ao50: 40.387
Ao100: 41.733


----------



## Cale S (Jul 14, 2016)

*3.36 skewb avg100*


Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.36
1. 2.55 R U L U' R' U L' B R
2. 2.36 R L' U B U B R B
3. 3.23 U' B R B U B R' L
4. (4.69) L U B L R' U' B R L
5. 3.84 U R' L' B L' R' B U
6. 2.67 L B' L' U R' L R' U'
7. 3.23 B L' R L U' L' B' R
8. 3.57 U L B R' B' R' L' R
9. 3.32 B' U' R U' B' R' L R' U R'
10. 4.47 U R U' R' L B U' B'
11. (2.28) L B L' B' R' B' L' R
12. 3.26 L' B' L' R' U' R' B' R U
13. 3.54 R' U L R' U' R L' U R'
14. 2.86 U' B' R U R' L' U L'
15. 3.82 U' B R' L U L U R'
16. 2.56 R U B' L R U L U'
17. 2.46 U L R B U' R' L R' U
18. 3.80 L' R' L U R' B' L B
19. 2.79 L' R B U' L R' L' B U'
20. 3.14 U' R' B' U L' B' L' B U'
21. 3.67 B U' B R' B' U L' B U'
22. 3.55 B' R U' R L' U' L' B L'
23. 3.68 B' U R' B L' U' B R
24. 3.62 R' B L' R L U' L B U'
25. 2.59 B L U L' B U B' L
26. 3.28 B' L U' R L' R U' B R'
27. 3.41 R B' L' U B L' R L
28. 3.48 U' R B U' B' R' U' L'
29. 3.39 R B R B U R B R' L'
30. (5.89) U' L B' U B U' B U R
31. 4.18 L B U' B' L' U' R L'
32. 4.60 U L' U B' U R' L R'
33. 3.37 B R' U' L' U' B' L' R L
34. 4.52 R' L R B' U R B U'
35. 2.62 B' U L R B' U B U'
36. 3.28 U L U' B' L U B U' L
37. (2.00) B U R U L' B' R U R'
38. (6.86) B' R' L U R B U R'
39. 2.70 L U' B' R' U' B R L' R'
40. 3.59 B U B' R' L' R' B U
41. 4.21 U L' B' R' B U B L B'
42. 3.71 L' B' L U' L' R L' R' U'
43. 3.95 B' L' B U' B' U' B' L' R
44. 2.79 L U' L R' L R B U
45. 3.71 B' L' B L' U' R' L U' R
46. 3.49 B' L' U R B L U L'
47. 3.43 L' U' L R U' B R' U'
48. 2.33 B U' R L' B L R B' R'
49. 3.09 U' R' U' R U' B' U R' U'
50. 2.96 R L U L' B L R B
51. 2.48 B' U B' R L B L' U
52. 3.87 U R U B' U' R' B L R'
53. (1.76) R B U' R U B' L' B U'
54. 3.24 B' U R B' R' U L R'
55. 3.78 L B' L' B R' U L' U' L
56. 4.55 L U' L' B' U R' B' L R'
57. 3.20 U R' U' B U L B' R
58. 4.66 U L B' U L' B' R' U'
59. 4.60 R B L' U B' U L' U' R'
60. 3.24 B R B' L U' R U' R B'
61. 2.80 U' L' B U L U L U'
62. 3.37 R' B R' L' B' U L' B U'
63. 4.20 L B' U' B' L R' L' R'
64. 3.61 U R U B U B' U B'
65. (2.17) R L R' U' R' U R' L' R'
66. 2.82 L' U R B' R L U' B'
67. 2.58 B' L' B U R' U' B R' U'
68. 3.26 R' L' B' R' L B' U B' L'
69. 3.21 U L U L' R U L' B U'
70. 3.60 R' U B U B' U' B L
71. 2.98 U R B' U L' R' B R L
72. 3.15 U' R U B' U' L' B R
73. 3.01 B' U R' B' L' R' U B' L'
74. 3.24 U' B R' B L' B' U' R
75. 3.40 L R' B' R' B L' R B U
76. 3.14 L B' U R B U' R' L' R'
77. 2.72 R L' B U L R B' R' L'
78. 3.46 B U' B R U R U' B L'
79. 3.20 L' U' L B L' R B R'
80. 4.50 R' U' L' R L' R' U R' L'
81. 3.07 B R' B' R B R' L B' L'
82. 3.50 U R U' B U L R' U'
83. 3.49 U' B U L' R L' B R L'
84. (4.69) B L B R B' U B L' U'
85. 3.21 B L' B' R' U R L' R L'
86. 3.42 R B' L' U' B' R L' U
87. 2.81 B L' U B' U R B' U L
88. 3.99 R' U' B L R L' U' R' B' L'
89. 3.34 U R L' R B' L' B R' B
90. 2.95 U R' U' L' U L U L
91. (5.05) U' B U R' U' B U L' B
92. 3.14 B L B U R' B U R B'
93. 3.83 B' U B' L U B' L' B'
94. 3.43 R U B R' B L R' U' L'
95. 3.66 U B' U' L B' L U B U'
96. 2.68 R' B L' U R' B L B' R'
97. 2.95 R L U R' L' B L' R'
98. 3.97 U' R U' L' B U B R'
99. 2.79 B L B U B' L' R' U B'
100. (1.68) U' R B' R U R' L' B L'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 14, 2016)

Full step sub-7 (with stupid easy F2L)

6.55 L U L2 U L2 F L B R U F2 D' R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R'

B F' L' U' R U R U x2 //Cross
y' U R U' R' // F2L 1
y U' R U' R' //F2L 2
y2 U' L' U L //F2L 3
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L 4
U l' U' L U' L' U2 l //OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //PLL
U' // AUF


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 14, 2016)

First five 4x4 solves of the day and already PB. Looks like taking a break from 4x4 helped.


Best average of 5: 1:02.336
1-5 - 1:00.758 1:00.890 (1:15.381) (1:00.731) 1:05.362



Spoiler



Mean: 1:04.624
Average: 1:02.336
Best time: 1:00.731
Median: 1:00.890
Worst time: 1:15.381
Standard deviation: 5.662

1. 1:00.758 B' U' Rw' U' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 D F' D2 Fw2 D' B2 D L2 Rw U2 D L2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B' L Rw2 Fw' B' R F2 L Rw U R2 D' L'
2. 1:00.890 L' Uw2 L2 D' F' Fw Uw' D' R' D2 Rw2 U' B2 Uw L' Fw' D F B Rw' F2 Uw F' Uw2 B2 L2 Fw L' U2 Fw D2 Rw2 B2 D F Fw B' D' Fw Rw
3. 1:15.381 U2 D' F U' Uw L F B' Uw2 Rw' U' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw L2 Rw F2 Uw L R F Rw2 B' Uw' B2 L R2 F B Rw' U2 D' F U2 Uw2 B2 L Rw2
4. 1:00.731 D2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw' D2 F Fw' B2 U L2 R2 F' Fw2 B2 Rw' R' F Fw2 D' L Uw2 Fw2 D Rw' Fw' U F2 B U' D Fw L R F' R2 F2 Rw2 B'
5. 1:05.362 F Uw2 Rw' B2 R D2 Fw' L U' Uw D R U' Uw' D L Uw2 L Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' U2 L2 R B D' F' D2 F L2 Rw2 R' U' R2 F D2 Rw2 Uw' D2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 14, 2016)

10.55 3x3 avg12, pretty good

Average of 12: 10.55
1. 9.70 D2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R' U2 R' B' R2 B' R D' B D F' L U2
2. 11.73 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U L2 F' R B' F' L R' U B2 L B2
3. 11.13 U2 F' R U2 B' U2 R2 F2 B' U2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2
4. 9.14 F2 D R U R' D2 F L' F' R2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2
5. 10.32 D R2 F' U' R' D' R' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 U2 B2
6. 9.21 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F D2 F D2 F' L' U R U2 B' D U' L' U' F
7. 11.68 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B' F' L' U' B D' F' L' F U'
8. 11.05 F U2 L U2 L2 B D' L F U L F2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 D2
9. (14.15) D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L R F2 D2 F R' U2 L' D' R2 U
10. (8.29) F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U F2 U L2 F2 R' U B' F2 L B2 D U2 B L
11. 12.13 U B2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' L2 D R' D2 B2 F2 U B' F'
12. 9.41 L U2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 B U' F D2 L' U2 B D F2 L


----------



## Torch (Jul 14, 2016)

4x4 PBs:
36.01 single
43.86 ao5
48.89 ao50


----------



## Cale S (Jul 14, 2016)

cool 9.15 single, planned first 2 pairs in inspection

D' R' B R F' L' D2 R' L2 U2 F D2 L2 B D2 F2 U2

z2 D2 L' // 2x2x2
R U2 R2 // square
y L' R' F R L2 // xxcross
U2 R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // third pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U2 L // fourth pair + WV
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2016)

Square-1 PB stuffs

15.96, 13.26, (22.25), (13.17), 16.32 = 15.18 avg5
(12.99), 21.14, (22.61), 21.15, 15.88, 15.12, 17.21, 21.67, 16.66, 13.62, 13.97, 15.02 = 17.14 avg12
19.08 avg50, 19.48 avg100


----------



## Torch (Jul 15, 2016)

(8.20) L2 F U2 L2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 B L' B' U L' F2 R D R' B' U2

x z R2 D U L F' D'
L' U L U y' L U' L'
U R U' R2 U R
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U L' U L
r' U' R U' R' U2 r
M2 U M' U2 M U M2

49/8.20=5.97 TPS

Might be fullstep PB?


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 15, 2016)

4x4 second best single solve, 47.23! Only reason I'm posting this one is because I couldn't reconstruct my actual PB when I got it, Funny thing, though. While reconstructing I hit a wrong key, end up leaving the qqtimer webpage and therefore the scramble. So this is essentially a useless reconstruction, yay. But anyway.

y U r' F r / x' y' u' R u r U2 r' L' U' y' r U2 r' /// 2 centers
z U2 / x' U R U' r 3r2' D' / x' U R U' r 3r2' x U L /// 3 white edges
r' U' r U 3R U2 r U' 3R U2 r U 3R / r U' r U' r2 U r' U r U' r /// last 4 centers
3r2' U' r2 U R' U' r2 R' U2 L z' / R' U R2 U' R' u' U R U' R' L' U' L U y' R U' R' L' U' L U y' R U' R' u / F R' F' R u' R U2 R' u L' U2 L u' R U R' F R' F' R u /// edge pairing
R L' U L R' / U y R' U' R U y L U L' / U2 D' R U R' D / U2 R U R' U y L' U' L / F3L
x U R' U' L U R U' 3r' /// LL

144 moves / 47.23 = 3.05 TPS


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-15
avg of 5: 15.45

Time List:
1. 16.25 D2 F R2 B' D2 F L2 R2 U2 R' B U' L' F L2 D L2 D' R' U
2. (17.19) F U' F2 L2 F' D2 F U2 F L2 D2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R F2 L' B2
3. 14.94 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' F2 D B' U F L R F2 L
4. 15.14 U D2 L2 B2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B L' B' L' F' U L D2 F2 L2
5. (14.91) B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 U L2 B2 L' U L2 B R B R U L R'

2nd best

Edit: yeaaahhhh

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-15
avg of 5: 14.62

Time List:
1. 14.80 B' U2 D F' U2 L F2 U' D B R2 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U 
2. (14.00) R B L' F2 B2 L F' U' R D' R' F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 
3. (18.96) R' U' D' F2 L F R L D L U2 L B2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 
4. 14.72 F2 D' R2 F R2 D2 L2 U' F L B2 U2 B L2 F R2 D2 B 
5. 14.32 F2 L F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L F2 R2 B2 U' B D2 U' B2 R' D2 B U2

16.88 avg12, 2nd best. 12.02 fullstep PB too


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer beat me officially for 6x6... Nemesising me is trivial now... Gj


----------



## SimonV (Jul 15, 2016)

I wouldn't really call it an ''accomplishment'' but... i ruined my pb for like the 5th time by doing the wrong or no AUF


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 15, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> TheCoolMinxer beat me officially for 6x6... Nemesising me is trivial now... Gj


Lol overall PB by 7 seconds  fmc tho


----------



## Cale S (Jul 15, 2016)

Average of 5: 9.89
1. 9.98 R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D' R U' B' R F' U2 L' D2 R
2. 9.26 L U' L2 B' D R2 B U' D2 B' R' B2 R L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L
3. (13.67) R2 D2 F R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 B' R B2 F R U R' B2 L F R'
4. (9.18) R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 F D' U2 F R B L F' R' F
5. 10.44 L2 U2 F' D L' U2 D R' U' D2 R D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 U2 D2 R'

the 13.67 was r U R' U' r' F R2 U R' U' F' to PLL skip lol 

avg12 was 10.72 with counting 13 oops


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 15, 2016)

3x3 : 10.13 PB average of 100
Also pretty nice single, with 8.21 PB TPS.
Scramble L' U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B D2 L' F2 D' R2 D2 R' U
X Y2 F2 D' F D2 L D : Cross
L U' L' : F2L1
U' R' U' R : F2L2
U' Triple inverse sexy : F2L2
U L' U L U2 L' U L : F2L4
U sune : OLL
U' Y - Perm : PLL
57 moves / 6.94 seconds = 8.21 TPS


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 15, 2016)

Not PB, but still really nice!

Ao5: 34.88

1. 34.02 Uw' D2 Rw F2 U' Uw D' Rw D2 L' Fw' B2 D' Uw Fw2 R2 L' Fw2 R2 Uw Fw2 U2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U' F2 B' Rw B' L' Fw U' Uw2 F' L2 U' F2 B 
2. (33.69) R F B Uw2 Fw L' D F Uw2 F Rw2 R' L2 U Fw2 Rw F' B Rw R B2 U Rw2 Uw' U L2 B' Rw R' L U Fw' F2 B' L' Fw2 Rw2 L B' D2 
3. 35.11 Uw2 B U' Uw2 R' L Rw2 B' U Rw2 U' Rw' D' Fw L' U F D' Fw Uw B2 R Fw' B R2 Uw Rw2 B' D2 R L' U' Uw2 F Uw2 F L R' Fw2 Uw2 
4. (42.26) F U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw Uw L2 R' F2 Rw2 F' Uw D2 Rw2 L2 B' D2 Uw2 R2 Fw' D' F' L2 Uw Rw2 F U2 Uw2 D' B' Uw2 Rw F2 D' Fw' Uw D L 
5. 35.49 R' F Rw L2 U' L' R' B' Rw' U2 B2 Uw2 F' R Rw' D U Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw' U2 R2 Uw2 D' U' B2 D Uw' F2 R2 F B2 L2 Fw' L Fw' U' Uw R2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 16, 2016)

8.17 fullstep single, might be fastest without skips but I don't keep track of that

R L' F R2 D F' U' L B' R D2 B2 R F2 R F2 R U2 B2 L2 

x2 L' F U' R' D // 2x2x2
y2 U2 F' U' L F2 L' // 2x2x3
y L F' L' D R' F R F' // finish xxcross + keyhole 3rd pair
y' U R U R' // fourth pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLLCP
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 // EPLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

lol, I can turn a cube with feet now, it's time to learn how to make the last move faster than +2ing

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:44.477+
Worst Time: 2:28.192+
Session Avg: 2:09.715
Session Mean: 2:09.152
Individual Times:
2:18.797+, (2:28.192+), 1:46.175+, 2:22.908+, 2:21.518+, (1:44.477+), 2:00.449+, 2:17.928+, 1:53.010+, 2:22.578+, 2:08.222+, 2:05.573+

EDIT: 1:50.49 ao5, no +2s




TheCoolMinxer said:


> Lol overall PB by 7 seconds  fmc tho


eh, my FMC results seem to be easy to beat. MBLD too


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> lol, I can turn a cube with feet now, it's time to learn how to make the last move faster than +2ing
> 
> Number of solves: 12
> Best Time: 1:44.477+
> ...


Nice feet results.
yeah, I'll practise some fmc for October; because then I have yet another chance to get a mean. Technically, I know all techniques for fmc, I am just really bad with it haha. And mbld isn't really too hard as you mentioned


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice feet results.


It's about time I get half decent at feet. I'm actually using a tightened down aolong V2, and I haven't got any corner twists. It works even better than the tanglong somehow


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

feet

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-16
solves/total: 25/26

single
best: *39.35*
worst: 1:16.85

mean of 3
current: 1:07.42 (σ = 8.66)
best: *47.02* (σ = 6.69)

avg of 5
current: 1:01.99 (σ = 6.67)
best: *51.16* (σ = 2.67)

avg of 12
current: 56.64 (σ = 7.65)
best: *54.00* (σ = 4.23)

Average: 57.49 (σ = 7.40)
Mean: 57.08





Spoiler: Times



1. 1:03.82 L' F2 U2 L B2 U2 R B2 U2 L' R' F' L B2 R F2 U' L2 F U' R
2. 54.46 F' L' U' F2 R2 F' L' D L U2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 F2
3. 50.04 R F U B D F' B' R' F L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2 U2 R'
4. 39.35 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 D R' F2 U B D2 B F D' F' R2
5. 51.66 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 F R D R2 B2 D' L2 B R D'
6. 1:16.85 L B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 R2 U' L B U L' B D F2 L D'
7. 58.50 R' D' U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R F R' U F' R' U' L' F'
8. DNF(23.00) D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F L' R2 U' R F L2 B' L'
9. 49.12 R U' L2 U2 L2 D' F L U' F' U2 F' R2 F R2 B' U2 R2 U2
10. 1:05.21 F U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R' F' R B D' L2 F' D'
11. 1:00.11 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' R D B2 L' R U L' R2 B' F
12. 54.97 R D' R2 D2 F R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 L2 F2 B
13. 1:02.02 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B U2 F' U' R' F U2 L2 B U2
14. 53.66 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R D' L F' D U' R' B2 U' B'
15. 50.08 B' F2 L2 U R2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B' U2 F U' L' B' R2 D2 U2
16. 50.35 L F2 L B' U' D' L F' R' F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 F B U2 R2
17. 56.99 F U F2 D R D L2 F' D2 R2 L' F2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 L' U'
18. 1:09.50 F U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D L D' B2 L F2 D' B' F D
19. 51.07 U B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B L D2 R F' U B R' U
20. 48.54 R2 F U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B' R' B2 D L2 U' R U' L2 D L'
21. 53.88 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 R' D' F R D F' U' R' U2
22. 46.08 D2 L U' B' U' F L' F2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2
23. 58.43 F R2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' R U' F2 D' B R'
24. 1:14.72 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F D' R' B2 F' L2 U L2 R' U2
25. 1:09.69 L2 U2 R D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 L' U F' D B2 L2 B' U2 L' D2
26. 57.85 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' L F' D2 L2 D U2 F D U'



got a 5.36 pb pyra ao12 too


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 16, 2016)

OH. All PB's. Feels good to be back man. Makes me wonder why I ever quit.

Best single: 18.171
15 - 18.171

Best average of 5: 23.680
42-46 - 25.048 22.700 (26.432) 23.292 (21.027)

Best average of 12: 24.871
40-51 - 25.224 (29.105) 25.048 22.700 26.432 23.292 (21.027) 27.562 24.791 25.927 26.171 21.564

Mean: 26.049
Average: 26.084
Best time: 18.171
Median: 26.231
Worst time: 31.944
Standard deviation: 2.530



Spoiler



1. 25.152 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U F D F D' U' R' B' U F L'
2. 26.444 U B2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D U R U' B F2 D U R2 U' R F' U'
3. 25.800 R2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' L B2 F U R' U2 B R2 D' L'
4. 25.747 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 L' U B' R' L' D' L2 U2 R2 L' D
5. 27.175 D2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F' R D' L2 B D' L2 D2 F2
6. 26.326 U L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D' U2 F2 R D2 B' R2 D' R2 L B2 F U'
7. 20.928 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 U R' B' D2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 B D'
8. 29.435 D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 U B' D2 F' U' F L' B R F2 L2
9. 30.027 U2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 B2 L U B D F R2 B2 D F2 L U'
10. 26.400 D B2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L B2 F2 D' U2 F D B' U B L'
11. 26.891 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D R' B D B2 U R L2 F2 R'
12. 25.208 U L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 U' F R2 U2 R' D U L2 F' R' U'
13. 26.600 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B L D' L B2 L' F' D L2 B'
14. 26.647 F2 U F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B D U B2 F' R' B R2 D L U'
15. 18.171 D B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 R' F2 U R2 D' F' D L2 B U2
16. 25.820 B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F' L' B2 R' D2 F L' B' U' L U
17. 26.658 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R' B2 F' U L2 D R2 B F' R' B2
18. 26.192 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' B U F L2 F R' D L2 B U
19. 26.608 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D U2 L2 U F B2 U' R B' U B' D2 R D'
20. 25.964 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' D L D R' U' R2 U B' F2 U2
21. 22.581 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 U R' D L2 B U B L2 D' U2 L
22. 25.674 F2 D U R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' B R' F D' U F' R B F2 U'
23. 23.443 U' F2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U' L B R L U' R2 L' D2 F L D
24. 27.931 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' L D2 R2 B2 L' B' D' B2 R U'
25. 31.944 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' F B2 R D2 B2 U R' D B R D2
26. 24.195 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 U' R U' B D' R2 B L2 F' R' L D2
27. 25.615 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D U' R2 U' L2 U L' U2 B' L U' F2 D' F' R' U2
28. 29.228 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' U L F' R' U' B2 F2 D' B2
29. 22.312 U F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F' U' B' D' L' U F L B2 F' L
30. 28.988 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F' D2 U' B2 D L U2 R' D' U' B'
31. 27.114 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F U2 R' D2 U' L U' B F U2 L2
32. 29.572 R2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D B2 F2 D L2 B D' B' U' B R2 U2 R' D2 U
33. 24.734 D U R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' D B' D2 L' D2 F2 L U' F U'
34. 28.412 L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L' D' U2 B' R B' L2 B D' L' U'
35. 27.460 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' L D2 R' F L F2 R' U R2 U2
36. 24.371 B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 R L U F U2 F2 R2 U B L' D'
37. 28.948 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B' R' F R L U R' F' U L2
38. 24.696 F2 D B2 D B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 F' U B' R2 D' L F2 R' F R' U
39. 23.483 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F' U R L F2 R2 B' L D U2
40. 25.224 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L' F U' F L2 B F U2 R' U'
41. 29.105 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 U F2 U' R D' L' U2 R2 B D2 L2 U' R'
42. 25.048 F2 D' L2 U R2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' R L' B L2 U' R' B U R
43. 22.700 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B' U2 R' B' U F' D R D2 F'
44. 26.432 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D L F' D2 B' L D2 R L2 D
45. 23.292 D U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 R U B R F R' F' D U R U'
46. 21.027 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 F L2 B' R' D R' L F2 D2 L' U
47. 27.562 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U' F L D2 L' D2 F U L2 F
48. 24.791 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 R U' F' D U' L D' L' B' R
49. 25.927 R2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 F R L D' F U L2 D' F D2
50. 26.171 D2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R' U L2 B' D2 L' U B F2 R L2
51. 21.564 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D R2 F R' B' L' B D' R B2 R2 U
52. 28.607 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F D L2 B L' B' D U' R' D' U'
53. 26.270 L2 D' B2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 B' F2 L' D' B' D R F' D' U
54. 24.490 U R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R B R L' U' B2 U' F D'
55. 28.419 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' L' D R D L F L2 D' F' D'
56. 29.684 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 F' U R L U2 F U2 R2 U' F U2
57. 28.076 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F' R B2 U L D' F' U2 B2 F2 U'
58. 26.484 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B F U L F' R2 F' R2 B2
59. 23.864 B2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 R' B' D R U' F R D' F' L' D2
60. 29.358 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L U L2 F R' D U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

consistency is key, the 1:04 was Xcross with 2 free pairs and Niklas LL, could have been sub-1 actually, lmao

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:04.709
Worst Time: 2:26.648
Session Avg: 1:59.762
Session Mean: 1:57.415
Individual Times: 
2:11.417, 2:02.840, 1:55.381, (1:04.709), 1:33.626, 2:17.870, 1:48.845, (2:26.648), 1:46.993, 1:45.605, 2:22.072, 2:12.978

http://www.chaotimer.com


----------



## Iggy (Jul 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> consistency is key, the 1:04 was Xcross with 2 free pairs and Niklas LL, could have been sub-1 actually, lmao
> 
> Number of solves: 12
> Best Time: 1:04.709
> ...



Wow nice, looks like you're sub me. NR at 333 open?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

7.31 ao 50 (3x3)


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-16
avg of 12: 8.24

Time List:
1. 8.22 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 F R2 U' F' D' U2 L' U B F' L2 
2. 9.01 F D2 R2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' L2 F R U L2 R' F' L F' U' B 
3. 7.88 R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D F' R' D2 U' F' R' F2 U2 L2 F' 
4. (7.84) F B2 D B2 R2 D2 U B2 D' L2 U B R D2 B' L B2 L R' 
5. (9.05) D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R D2 R U2 R F' R D' F' L U F2 D2 F 
6. 7.92 R L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D B2 U F2 U B' D' F2 U2 L R D' R' 
7. 8.89 D F' L2 F U2 F R2 B R2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 U' F' R' F L 
8. 7.90 L F2 U D2 R2 D2 L D' R' U2 D R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 
9. 7.89 R B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D R B L2 R B U' L2 D U 
10. 7.92 R U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L U2 F R2 F2 U B2 R' D' B D' F 
11. 8.92 U' L2 F R2 B U2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 U' R' D2 L2 F U2 L' F2 
12. 7.85 R' B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 F R U L2 D' B F' R F2 D

Whoa. So not practicing for a week made me faster? idk


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice, looks like you're sub me. NR at 333 open?


lol wat I'm just barely sub-2, NR is way beyond me. I'll see how it goes, school is pretty hectic recently too...

Btw you should come for 333 open, Mats Valk is coming


----------



## porkynator (Jul 16, 2016)

Super easy, but nice, solve
7.48 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D L' U2 R' B2 U F U L2 F2 U F'

x2 //Inspection
B' R2 (U' D) F R D' //EOLine + Square (7/7)
L' U L U' L' //Left Block (5/12)
U2 R' U R' U' R U R' //Right Block (8/20)
U L' U2 L U L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 //LL (15/35)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 16, 2016)

55.33 megaminx pb avg in Euro finals woohoo


----------



## imvelox (Jul 16, 2016)

56.85 megaminx NR avg with terrible solves


----------



## Cale S (Jul 16, 2016)

solid average, probably pb for best worst solve

Average of 5: 10.17
1. (10.50) B2 L U' F' B2 U' B2 D R B U2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2
2. 9.93 F' L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B R U L2 D B' R2 D' B2 L R2
3. (8.93) R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 B R D2 B L' R2 D R2 F' D U
4. 10.27 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 R' B2 F L B' R D B' D' F
5. 10.30 D L2 U L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D U' B' U R F D' U' B L' R2 F' 

the 8.93 was pretty cool

z2 y L D R2 U' L D' // 2x2x2
y U' L' U L U' L F' L' R // finish xxcross
y U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // third pair
y' U R' U2 R U R' U' R // fourth pair
r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U // PLL

OLLCP would skip PLL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

@Rubiks560 (Chris Olson) finally got a sub-7 official 3x3 single! Congrats! The meme is over!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 17, 2016)

One of my faster full-steps for sure. It's a shame I wasn't using my main, cause I locked up right before PLL :/

7.05 F B2 L D2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 B U L2 F R D L2 D R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2016)

1:45.52 feet ao5 heyooo

Edit: lol
Generated By ChaoTimer at 2016-07-17 11:53 AM

Default session

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:31.966
Worst Time: 2:08.256
Session Avg: 1:48.920
Session Mean: 1:49.118
Individual Times: 
1:40.165, 2:06.348, (2:08.256), 1:45.833, 1:43.501, 1:37.441, 1:47.385, 1:47.235, 2:03.506, 1:48.198, 1:49.592, (1:31.966)

http://www.chaotimer.com


----------



## Cale S (Jul 17, 2016)

finally 

13.91 skewb movecount avg100

13.14 avg25


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> @Rubiks560 (Chris Olson) finally got a sub-7 official 3x3 single! Congrats! The meme is over!


low-8 average next maybe?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2016)

1:53.85 6x6 single with OLL parity what the


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Are you going to become sub 4.5 in the next month?


Maybe. Toronto Limited is having skewb and I just ordered one.


----------



## Berd (Jul 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Maybe. Toronto Limited is having skewb and I just ordered one.


This is where not getting any wrs starts...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

Berd said:


> This is where not getting any wrs starts...


What? Are you saying that I'm gonna be too spread out across too many events and I won't get better at my main events? If so then you might be right but I'm going to try my best to only do other events when I'm bored. Even now, I always start the cubing day with at least 100 3x3 solves, and then I will only do other events if I have time.


----------



## Berd (Jul 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> What? Are you saying that I'm gonna be too spread out across too many events and I won't get better at my main events? If so then you might be right but I'm going to try my best to only do other events when I'm bored. Even now, I always start the cubing day with at least 100 3x3 solves, and then I will only do other events if I have time.


Yeah that's basically what I'm saying. Out of all the other events you chose skewb?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

Berd said:


> Yeah that's basically what I'm saying. Out of all the other events you chose skewb?


I have a comp coming up with only 6 events (2x2, 3x3, OH, 3BLD, pyra, skewb), and I signed up for pyra and skewb for fun. I was planning on borrowing someone's skewb and pyra at the comp and just getting a random 15 average on both using the beginner spam 1 alg sledge thingy method, but my parents suggested that I just buy my own so why not.

EDIT: I also threw in some other fun stuff in that same order (another thunderclap, the new thunderclap, cyclone boys g4 4x4, moyu weipo)


----------



## Berd (Jul 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I have a comp coming up with only 6 events (2x2, 3x3, OH, 3BLD, pyra, skewb), and I signed up for pyra and skewb for fun. I was planning on borrowing someone's skewb and pyra at the comp and just getting a random 15 average on both using the beginner spam 1 alg sledge thingy method, but my parents suggested that I just buy my own so why not.
> 
> EDIT: I also threw in some other fun stuff in that same order (another thunderclap, the new thunderclap, cyclone boys g4 4x4, moyu weipo)


Ohhh I see. Get a sqaun and use roux/screw.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

Berd said:


> Ohhh I see. Get a sqaun and use roux/screw.


Eh I might get one using prize money/gift cards if I win/podium something.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2001-1-1
avg of 12: 9.20

Time List:
1. 8.76 U' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F U2 B' U2 B' R2 U' L R U2 B U L U2 B' 
2. (11.01) L U F' D2 F R2 B R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 R U2 D2 R' 
3. (7.76) L D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F U' F U2 R' U L2 D' B' L2 
4. 10.28 B' F L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 F2 R D' F R2 B U2 L' F2 D2 
5. 10.81 D U B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 U2 F L B U B R' U' F2 U' F 
6. 8.30 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 L' F R2 F L' U F2 U' L U2 
7. 7.99 R' U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B L' R B2 F' U R2 U' 
8. 7.97 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 D L' D2 R D U F' R' B D' 
9. 8.04 B D2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L B R2 U B L R D' F' U' 
10. 10.30 R' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R U B' D B2 F' U' L' F' 
11. 9.65 R2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 U' R F2 D2 U' L2 R' F2 U2 F2 
12. 9.82 L2 U' L2 F R2 L' D F' R' F2 B2 U' D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F

Absolutely demolished my pb ao5 (8.11 in there) and ao12. So happy.


----------



## nalralz (Jul 17, 2016)

Another nice 3x3 average on camera!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-17
avg of 5: 11.57

Time List:
1. 11.68 L' F2 L' B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 D' L' U' F' D' R' B2 R2 F' 
2. (11.07) F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R D' L' U' B2 R' F2 U F' 
3. (15.48) B2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' R' D2 B' L D F2 R' U2 L 
4. 11.40 R2 B2 U F2 D U2 F2 D' F' R' U2 R2 D' B' R D' U L 
5. 11.61 R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D' R F R' U' B L2 R'


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 18, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-17
avg of 5: 21.33

Time List:
1. 23.76 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
2. (39.19) (-5, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
3. 16.66 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -2)/ 
4. (14.45) (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(5, 0) 
5. 23.57 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)

and

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-17
avg of 12: 23.70

Time List:
1. 16.82 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3) 
2. (35.61) (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, -2) 
3. 28.63 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4) 
4. 24.49 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, -5) 
5. 28.34 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
6. 17.78 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3) 
7. 22.93 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-1, -4) 
8. 27.69 (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5) 
9. 24.10 (-3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
10. 23.79 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
11. 22.37 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
12. (15.99) (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)
Also a 26.99 ao 50 
Want to be 20 ish with lin by the end of the year


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2016)

3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-17
single: 8.723

Time List:
1. 8.723 L U2 B2 U2 F L B2 R' B' U' F2 U R2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' B'

Second best and Second sub 9! Full step too!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 18, 2016)

Feet PB ao5 and ao12 - solves 7-11 is PB ao5 50.65

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-18
avg of 12: 53.34

Time List:
1. 45.82 U D' F L2 U2 B' L2 U' R2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2
2. 1:03.51 U' B L2 D2 B D2 L2 B D2 F D2 U L' B2 R2 B2 U' L D L2
3. 52.57 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B L F' U' B' L D2 F2 R' F' D2
4. 45.99 L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 F' U B2 D' L B' U L R' U F2
5. 1:02.76 B U' F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U R2 U L R F D L2 U' R' U2 B
6. (DNF(1:18.85)) R' B' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 D F' U' R' D F2 L' D2 L'
7. 50.22 U2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 D B F2 R2 D L' F2 R2 B' L
8. 50.56 F L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 L' D' R' F' U B2 L B2 L' U2
9. 51.18 L' B2 R' L' D' F B2 R' D L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B U2
10. 58.80 F L' B2 D2 L' B R' D F' U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2
11. (42.50) F2 U R' B U D2 B U R' D' B' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2
12. 51.98 F' R2 F' D2 F D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 D' L2 U' R U' R' D2 R' U2


----------



## SimonV (Jul 18, 2016)

Got my first sub-2O yesterday (17.07 but it was a +2 so, 19.07)
I just got a 18.43  

(∩◕ ε ◕)⊃━☆ﾟ.* Sub-20

Just got a 18.13 (like the 5th sub-20 today)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

Today I accomplished something that I never would have imagined happening. I have worked hard on cubing for the past 2 years, and at last, it has all led up to this moment. Click the spoiler to be enlightened of my fulfilled life:


Spoiler



I MADE IT INTO @Dene 's SIG!!!!!1!!1!1!!!1!!!!!


Thank you to everyone who has supported me on this journey! I don't need to name you because you know who you are! This is for you! 
/srczm


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Soooo close to PB

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-18
avg of 5: 9.78

Time List:
1. 9.63 
2. (10.59) R B2 U2 R U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R D2 F' L F' D' F2 R F' U F' 
3. (9.52) D F' R F2 U2 B2 L2 B' D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 R 
4. 9.73 R2 L U B L2 U B2 R' D' U2 B2 U2 R U2 L D2 R U2 L2 U2 
5. 9.96 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 U R' D F2 U L2 F L U' L' D'

cstimer deleted the first scramble for some reason... All of these were full step except for the 9.73


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 19, 2016)

From a couple different sessions:
6.50 ao5
6.86 ao12
7.47 ao50
7.52 ao100


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Going to nationals for the first time!!!!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 19, 2016)

Finally did it!!! 2 and a half years and this is basically what I was trying to accomplish this entire time. I got a Sub-10 3x3 average of 5!

3x3 Ao5: 9.76
3x3 Ao12: 10.05

9.27, 9.68, 10.28, 10.59, 11.73, 9.13, 8.71, 9.55, 10.62, 11.82,10.92, 7.81

This average of 12 was actually insane for me though. I've never gotten so many sub-10 singles in this short of a time ever. Especially 3 in a row like that. I did use my dads Hualong though which is in amazing shape because its hardly used . Two PLL skips which was good. Was a yellow-white color neutral average (I only switched over from one sided cross a few months ago).


----------



## Cale S (Jul 19, 2016)

cool FreeFOP solve

L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B F D2 L2 F' D' B D F U' B' R' U B'

z2 L' F U' F U2 F // 2x2x2 + preserve pair
y' U R U' R' L // cross edge + pair
y' U R U' R' // pair
y U' M' U2 M // insert cross edge
y2 U' R U' R' // F2L + orient corners
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL, could have done OLLCP but I still predicted diag swap
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL

time was 10.00


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 19, 2016)

The YJ Yusu R is sweet

PB avg of 5: 43.13

Time List:
1. 40.83 B U' D2 Fw B U2 Rw2 Fw' U L2 F' Uw Rw D L2 D' F' R U D' R U' Fw Uw D' F2 B2 Rw' B2 F U Fw R' Fw2 U D' L2 B2 R' B
2. 45.79 L2 Uw' Fw2 F' U' Fw Rw Uw B U2 D R B U2 B2 R2 Fw2 R F R2 F' R' Uw U' Fw' U Uw2 Fw' L Uw2 B D' L' D2 R2 B Rw D F' Fw2
3. 42.76 U' R L U2 D Fw F' U' D2 B D' B' U2 Fw Rw R D' Rw R2 Uw' F Uw' R2 U2 F Fw2 Rw2 R' L B2 F' Uw' F2 Rw' R Uw U2 F Uw2 B'
4. (52.33) D R' B2 U D2 F D B' D2 R' D2 B Rw2 B' R2 U2 F2 Fw' U Rw' Fw2 U Rw L2 Fw2 D' Uw2 F L2 U' D Rw B2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 U2 L2 D B2
5. (39.08) Fw' F U L2 D F2 U Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw B' L' U2 R2 B2 F' Rw' F Rw' D2 U' Uw2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' U2 Uw Fw' R2 D' Uw' B2 F' U L Fw D2

on cam, I'll upload later


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 19, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Today I accomplished something that I never would have imagined happening. I have worked hard on cubing for the past 2 years, and at last, it has all led up to this moment. Click the spoiler to be enlightened of my fulfilled life:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 19, 2016)

13th in the world for sum of ranks average after Euros, starting to practise FMC, since that missing mean makes up ~35% of my ranks :/


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 19, 2016)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> OH. All PB's. Feels good to be back man. Makes me wonder why I ever quit.



Nice BoI picture - do you still play?

My accomplishment: 1:21.381 megaminx ao100. Starting to make a breakthrough!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> From a couple different sessions:
> 6.50 ao5
> 6.86 ao12
> 7.47 ao50
> 7.52 ao100


Nice! Looks like you're gonna have to slow down on the 3x3 and focus on pyra until nats tho.

anyway, I did 250 solves today and may have progressed to sub 7.5. These are the PBs from today:
solves/total: 1250/1250
avg of 50 best: 7.283 (σ = 0.63)
avg of 100 best: 7.369 (σ = 0.61)
avg of 1000 best: 7.471 (σ = 0.54)
Average: 7.490 (σ = 0.53)
Mean: 7.497


----------



## Torch (Jul 19, 2016)

31.56 Match the Scramble single! Does anyone know what the UWR is? The best I could find was 29.88 by Mats Valk.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

26.21 SQ1 ao 100!


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jul 20, 2016)

11.99 3x3 singe! Possibly the strangest solve I've ever done. It was technically full-step, but I didn't have to make a single F2L pair - only insert them.
Also, I got a 15.00 ao5. I'm super mad about that.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 20, 2016)

I GOT SUB-30 on 3x3OH!!!


----------



## asacuber (Jul 20, 2016)

Wat best fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-20
single: 8.68

Time List:
1. 8.68 L D2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F U F D2 L2 B2 L' F2 R

ridiculous scramble


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-20
avg of 12: 3.32

Time List:
1. 4.22 U R U' L B L U L' l r' b' u 
2. 3.10 L U L' R B R' U L l' r u 
3. 3.38 U L' R B U' B R' L' B' l u' 
4. 3.43 U L U' R' B L' U L' U r' u' 
5. 3.47 L U B R' L U' B' L' l r' b u' 
6. 3.04 U' L' R L R' B' U' B' b u' 
7. 3.43 L' U' R' B' U R B' L' r' b u' 
8. 3.43 B L B' R' U R' B' U' r 
9. 2.34 R B U' R' U B' U' B' l' b 
10. (4.86) U R U B L B L' R l r' u 
11. 3.28 R' L U' L' U' L R' L' b' 
12. (2.18) U B U B' R L' R L l r' b'

keyboard, sub my stackmat PB :O 4.13 avg100 too


----------



## asacuber (Jul 20, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Wat best fullstep
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-20
> single: 8.68
> ...



E: wat, lefty sune +predicted pll skip and U2 auf

2. (8.05) R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L' D' L2 B' F D' F U2 R2 D' 

got it 3 solves later and the avg was a lame 12 even with a counting 8 coz I have been in bad form lately(insert rage emoji here)


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

nu


asacuber said:


> E: wat, lefty sune +predicted pll skip and U2 auf
> 
> 2. (8.05) R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L' D' L2 B' F D' F U2 R2 D'
> 
> got it 3 solves later and the avg was a lame 12 even with a counting 8 coz I have been in bad form lately(insert rage emoji here)


nice


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 20, 2016)

got the Kilominx uwr's at Euros:

20.77 single
25.68 avg5
27.78 avg12

also 27.21 4x4 PB single with PP during warmup for Euros on Sunday


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> got the Kilominx uwr's at Euros:
> 
> 20.77 single
> 25.68 avg5
> ...


ugh kilominx looks annoying. Like it would be fun the first few times and then it would just be boring. But how was euros


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 20, 2016)

Yay! First sub-3 ao5! Previous best had been 3.07.
Also, pb Ao12 with the ao5.
Ao 5: 2.92
Ao12: 3.70



Spoiler: Scrambles+Times



1. 3.54 U F R2 U' R U' F R2 U'
2. 3.78 R2 U F2 U' R' F U2 F' U'
3. 4.79 R2 F' R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U
4. 4.87 U' F2 U R' U2 F R' F2 U2
5. 3.14 F2 U' F' R' F U R2 F' U'
6. (5.28) F' U2 R2 U F' U F' R U2
7. 2.88 R U' R' U' F2 U' F R2 U2
8. ((2.24)) F' R' U R' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
9. (5.26) R2 U' F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' 
10. 2.92 U' F' U2 R F' U2 R U' R2 U2 
11. 3.26 U R' F U F R2 U' F' R' U' 
12. 2.55 U R' U F2 R' F R F' R' U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 20, 2016)

whee, roux PB's with my very first sub10 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-21
solves/total: 101/102

single
best: 9.83
worst: 19.30

mean of 3
current: 16.10 (σ = 1.79)
best: 11.79 (σ = 1.80)

avg of 5
current: 17.13 (σ = 0.49)
best: 12.60 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 14.95 (σ = 2.20)
best: 14.14 (σ = 1.86)

avg of 50
current: 15.61 (σ = 1.90)
best: 15.32 (σ = 1.95)

avg of 100
current: 15.70 (σ = 1.77)
best: 15.68 (σ = 1.76)

Average: 15.71 (σ = 1.70)
Mean: 15.61

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 16.52 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F' U' R D' F2 D2 L' F' R2 D2 
2. 15.55 R' U2 R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' B R B F L F2 R' U 
3. 16.21 D2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 U B L2 F R2 B2 R D2 B 
4. 16.47 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 L F L B D2 L2 U L R' D' 
5. 15.27 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D2 B U B2 L D L' R' U B F' 
6. 14.28 L' F U2 D2 R U' D' R F' U2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 U' 
7. 19.30 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R B2 U2 R2 B' U L' R2 B' U2 
8. 14.47 L D2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 D' B' U' F L' U' B R2 U' 
9. 16.25 F' L D R' U L' B R' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F' D 
10. 18.56 L' R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 U L D F' R B' U' F' 
11. 18.78 U2 B' D2 F2 U' R U' F2 R U2 B R2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F D2 
12. 17.11 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' R B U B2 U F2 L2 B R 
13. 12.22 L2 B2 U' F U D' R B L' F2 D2 B U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 L' 
14. 18.15 L2 D2 F U2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 B F L' F L R U F L D' R2 U 
15. 15.66 B U' R U' L2 D' F2 U' L' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' 
16. 16.97 F' U2 R2 B' F R2 D2 F D2 F' U B2 D' R F U' L2 U2 B2 R F 
17. 13.80 U' L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R D B D' L D' U' B' F U2 
18. 16.72 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R U F' L' U F' R' D L U' 
19. 12.83 F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 F2 U R D2 L2 B' U2 L2 R U L2 U' 
20. 19.08 F D' F U D F2 U2 B' R U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 L2 
21. 12.84 B2 R2 U L2 D2 U R2 D' F2 U R U B2 L' D2 B R D' F R2 D 
22. 15.53 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' D R B F U2 F' L D F2 
23. 15.91 L U2 R D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 R B2 D' B' U' L D2 R' B' D' L R 
24. 15.08 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 L' U' B' F' D R' F L' D2 B2 
25. 16.65 U' R2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' D' U2 B R F' R' U L2 
26. 18.31 F2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' D' R D2 R F L B L B' 
27. 13.59 R L' B D R' U D F' B' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U 
28. 15.34 R F R' D' R F2 R2 U F2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R2 L' F 
29. 10.50 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L U2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 U' L U2 
30. 16.58 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F R' D L' F U2 B' F D R2 
31. 17.33 R2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 U L' F' L2 U F L F2 L' U 
32. 17.22 D2 F2 U' L F L D' R2 B' R B' R2 F D2 B' L2 U2 D2 F L2 D2 
33. 16.56 B2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 U R2 B L' U R2 B2 F2 D B2 L' 
34. 15.77 D' F2 D2 L2 B D2 F D2 L2 D2 B' R D' U2 B2 U F L' D' R' 
35. 16.30 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 B L' D2 B2 U2 L' B D' B' 
36. 13.86 L2 B L2 F' D2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 U' L2 D' B' D R D' F2 L U2 
37. 17.50 D F' B' L' U' B2 L U R' D' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 R 
38. 15.18 F' R L' B' U' R2 L' D L2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D' 
39. 17.68 B D L F' B2 D' F B' L U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R2 U R 
40. 14.50 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L' B D B' D2 B2 D' R' 
41. 17.11 U D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 D2 B' U L B' U 
42. 15.82 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 R' D U R F' D2 U2 B D' 
43. 14.75 U' B' R2 B' U' R B2 U2 D R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' L' D2 R' U2 F2 
44. 16.43 L F' D R2 U L D2 L' F' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 
45. 16.80 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B R' F R' B' U' L' R' D' U' 
46. 13.66 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F' D' L2 D2 R D' B U L 
47. 17.38 L U2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U' F D' B' F R D2 L R2 D2 
48. 12.78 U D2 B' L U2 B2 R' U B' R' U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 
49. 14.18 B' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' R D B' L B L D2 B' U2 
50. 11.13 D L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R F' D2 R2 F2 U' L B2 D' F2 
51. 17.33 U' B2 U2 B' L2 F D' B L F U2 B U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 
52. 14.28 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U R2 D2 U B2 F' U' L' D R' B R U' L2 U2 
53. 15.93 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 R' B' F' L U' R2 D' B F2 
54. 18.88 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 F' D2 R' B2 D R2 U2 L2 F R B 
55. 14.02 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' U F' D R F U L R' U' F 
56. 18.88 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R B D R B2 D' F2 R2 B R 
57. 14.36 F U2 D B2 R' B U2 B F2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L B2 L D' 
58. 13.56 L2 F U2 F' U R' D' F2 R B2 D' B2 D R2 D L2 U L2 F2 U 
59. 15.47 R' F2 U F2 D R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D B R2 B2 U B D R' B L 
60. 16.54 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 R D2 R2 F L' B R' D F' L' B' 
61. 16.74 R F2 L' U2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 R D' B D2 U' F2 R' 
62. 12.59 D F' R' L F2 U R' B' L B2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 
63. 16.40 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' R' D B L' R D B F D2 R' U 
64. 18.19 B L D R' F R2 D R U' R2 U D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L' 
65. 14.52 F' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 D R' B U L' R' D2 R' B L2 
66. 12.68 R L B' U' F R' L B' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 D B2 R' 
67. 14.69 F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' R F' R2 U2 F R' D' R U2 
68. 18.91 F' R2 F2 R2 B D2 B' D2 U2 F L' B2 L2 U2 B' F2 U' F' D' 
69. 17.83 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 D' B2 F R D2 L2 U R' F' 
70. 15.63 L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B D' L D' R' F' D2 B2 L R' 
71. 18.75 D' F U2 L D' R D' B L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 F' 
72. DNF(20.18) F' D' F' L2 U D L' U2 F' R' F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 
73. 14.65 B L' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 R2 D R B' U' B F2 L' R2 
74. 16.03 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U B' R D2 L F' D2 F2 D' U2 
75. 15.84 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R B R B D R' F L R F' 
76. 15.69 L B' U2 F2 R U2 R F R2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U2 D L' 
77. 18.41 B U R2 U' L B U D R F U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U B2 
78. 15.81 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U F2 L R' D' L B F R' U L' 
79. 15.27 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B' L' F' L U B' L2 D L' B' 
80. 11.66 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B L2 U' F2 U F' R D' B R F2 U2 
81. 18.19 L2 F L D2 L U D' B L U2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F B2 L2 B R2 L' 
82. 16.16 F D' R2 D L2 D B2 D2 F2 U' L2 B' R' B' L2 B' F2 D U' 
83. 12.09 B' F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 F' L2 U B D' L' D2 F' U F' U2 R 
84. 15.94 F2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 F D2 B D2 R2 U F' U F L' D' U2 R' U' F 
85. 12.22 F2 L2 B U' F' D L D' B U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F D 
86. 17.15 R' U' L2 B' L U2 F B2 L F R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 L2 
87. 14.75 B' L' B R' B2 L2 F B' L R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 
88. 14.83 D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 F U' F R2 U2 F' R' U' F' L2 
89. 14.13 U2 D' R2 B' U' R' L' B R' D2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L2 
90. 17.18 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B' L U' B2 L F L B L' D' 
91. 18.41 F2 D' L' U' D L D2 L2 B' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U R2 
92. 12.50 U R' B2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 L F2 R B2 U' F2 R' B' U F D' 
93. 13.13 B' U' R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L' B L2 F2 L' B' U' R 
94. 13.36 R2 D2 U B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' F2 R2 D' U' B L B F D2 
95. 9.83 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 L B2 D2 B D' U' 
96. 12.18 B D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' U B' L F R F D2 U2 F' 
97. 14.94 U' D2 F R2 L U2 R' D' R F U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' 
98. 17.19 F' U R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B' U L' D' R U' B R D' 
99. 17.91 R' U2 F2 R D2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' U' F U' B' D' L F2 D2 F 
100. 14.11 D L F' U2 L2 D2 L' U F' L2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 
101. 17.59 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 B F2 D B2 F2 R B U2 F D2 
102. 16.61 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' R2 B' L2 R' B' R' U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

3x3 PB ao5: 10.00
*sigh*


----------



## July (Jul 21, 2016)

38.16 3x3 PB a few days ago (Still using LBL D: ). Failed at learning Roux (got confused on what to do after i oriented and permuted the corners), so I switched to Fridrich. Been practicing my F2L a good amount and got a 51 second solve with F2L and my terribly slow last layer (haven't learned OLL or PLL yet). Also i managed to get a Moyu Weilong and learned how to clean it out.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 21, 2016)

3x3 PB average of 5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-20
avg of 5: 8.56

Time List:
1. (7.39) R U2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L' R2 D2 L2 U B' L F R F R' U L' R'
2. 9.06 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L F D R U' R2 B F2 L D2
3. 8.83 F' U2 F' U2 B D2 F' R2 B' U R2 D2 B' U' R D2 L' B' D2
4. (11.89) B R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 B L2 F2 R D L2 R D R B' R2 F' U
5. 7.77 L' D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 B R' B' L2 R' B U2 L' F'


----------



## nalralz (Jul 21, 2016)

Another nice 3x3 single on camera!

8.26 B R B' D L' F R D B U' F D2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 B R2 F'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 21, 2016)

3:27.67 6x6 single on my new yuxin - that's 20 seconds faster than my previous PB lol

1:30.81 megaminx ao5 and 1:34.00 ao12 on a qiyi galaxy - it's so good


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 21, 2016)

3x3OH. All PB's. Getting faster. Almost had a sub-20 average of 5.

Best single: 15.598
93 - 15.598

Best average of 5: 20.908
29-33 - 22.240 19.319 21.167 (18.478) (27.219)

Best average of 12: 23.199
29-40 - 22.240 19.319 21.167 (18.478) 27.219 27.235 24.244 26.740 (27.616) 22.776 21.528 19.527



Spoiler



Rubik's cube one-handed
Jul 20, 2016 10:42:28 PM - 12:19:42 AM

Mean: 25.349
Average: 25.312
Best time: 15.598
Median: 25.265
Worst time: 38.731
Standard deviation: 3.447

1. 25.991 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U F' D F L F2 D U' R B F'
2. 32.831 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 U R2 F2 U R L B R D F2 U' L F2 D2 U'
3. 25.704 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 R B D2 L2 U2 R L2 B' D B' U2
4. 25.373 L2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 L2 U L2 D2 B' R D U2 F2 U' F' R B' L2 U'
5. 30.110 F2 D L2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 L2 B' L F R' B' R F' L2 D2 U'
6. 31.836 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B U B2 R' U
7. 23.527 U F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F R' B2 U2 B D B' F' U' F' U'
8. 33.018 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U B2 U2 F' D2 B U' L U2 R D' R' F U'
9. 38.731 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 R' D' L' B2 L' F' L' D2 F U B'
10. 27.138 F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D L B' L2 D B' U' F' R2 U' L'
11. 25.413 F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F' U' R B U L2 F2 L' B'
12. 25.432 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R' F2 L D' B R' B D' L B2
13. 31.229 D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R B' F2 D F' D2 R2 L' D B D
14. 28.111 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F' D2 L U2 F L D U' R L U'
15. 20.995 D U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R' U' B F U' F2 R' U F L2 D2
16. 26.479 B2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U B' D2 U' R2 B L' F' R U2 L' D'
17. 26.339 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L' B' D' R' L' F' D' B2 R
18. 25.827 D R2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 F' L' B' U B' F D2 L2 U2
19. 24.822 D' R2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' F' R L' B' D2 R D' R' D2 L U'
20. 25.092 U L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L2 D' L' F' L U2 B R U'
21. 28.495 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 L' U2 B' U F2 L' B' L2 F' R2 U2
22. 30.640 L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' F L D' U2 B R B2 F2 U'
23. 26.416 L2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 F' D2 B U R' B' U2 L U2 B' D'
24. 25.428 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F' R B R2 F L' U F' U'
25. 23.946 D F2 L2 B2 D F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' U' F2 U2 R2 U B' R
26. 27.072 U L2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F D2 F' R' B F L B2 D U'
27. 25.271 F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F R L U' L2 F2 U B R2 L2 F
28. 24.506 D' B2 D F2 U B2 D R2 U B2 L2 F L F U' B' F L' D2 B D
29. 22.240 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 D' U' R2 L2 B' F2 L' D' F' R' B2 F D' F L
30. 19.319 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F' R D' B' U' L' U2 R2 L' F' U
31. 21.167 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L' U' F2 U B' R' B2 L B D2
32. 18.478 U2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B' U L D R2 L2 D U B2 U'
33. 27.219 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F U' L B F' R2 F2 L2 D' F U'
34. 27.235 D L2 B2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U F' U2 F' R' L' D' F' L2 B F2 U2
35. 24.244 R2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F' R' L U B D' L2 B U2 B2 D2
36. 26.740 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 R B' R2 L D2 F' L D' R L U'
37. 27.616 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' U' R' B2 U' R' B L' F' U' B F' U'
38. 22.776 B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D U2 L2 U B' R2 F' U F2 U2 F2 L' D' U
39. 21.528 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' F' D B2 R2 L' D2 U' R' L' U'
40. 19.527 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U F U2 L2 B' D' L F R D2 L2 U2
41. 24.532 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D L D' F U2 R2 B' F D' R' F' D2
42. 24.839 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 F' U L D2 B L' U
43. 27.940 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D U R2 U' F2 U2 R L2 D' R2 D' L' F' U' R2 U2 L
44. 26.302 R2 D2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F' L' F D' L U2 R U' B D U2
45. 32.683 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L F2 D2 B' R' D' R' L D F2 U'
46. 26.119 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B L2 F' R' D B2 F' D L B D'
47. 21.184 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R F' U' B' R' L F' L F R' U2
48. 21.533 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D U' L B D2 L' D2 R2 L F2 D' R U
49. 25.167 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U F R' U B' D L D2 F' U B F2
50. 21.378 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D U R B2 D' B' R2 B U' R' B
51. 27.983 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 U B2 F2 L F U' B2 R2 L F' D' U' F2 R2 U'
52. 21.825 D2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R F R2 F2 R L2 D F' D' R2 D'
53. 25.576 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U L' B F2 R B2 R' B D' L F' U
54. 23.988 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 R' F2 D' F2 U2 F L' F2 U'
55. 24.055 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' R' B2 R' D' U2 L F2 D'
56. 24.943 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' U R' B U2 B2 U' R2 B F L U L2
57. 22.500 R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U L F2 U' L F' R2 U' F U2 F U
58. 24.826 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 F' U L B U2 F U' L2 U F U2
59. 24.990 D2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B L F2 D2 R L2 B2 L D2 U'
60. 29.252 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F U F L D2 U F D' B' L'
61. 28.570 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' R D F L2 F' L' F' U'
62. 26.823 U F2 U B2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B R F2 R' D F L U
63. 19.388 B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U B U L' B' R2 U R' U L D2 U'
64. 28.228 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F D' R' B2 R L2 U' R U2
65. 24.627 U' R2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 B D' R' U L2 B F R' L2 D'
66. 28.402 L2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U2 L' F R' F L U2 B' R' F' D' U'
67. 26.903 D' F2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 B' D B R' B' D F2 U'
68. 22.615 D2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F R F D' L2 U2 B' R F2 D U2
69. 22.880 D2 U L2 B2 D F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B R F2 R U2 F2 U L2 D B
70. 17.354 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D L' B2 U' F' U2 F2 U2 R' D L2 U'
71. 28.243 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 B R' D2 B L2 F R2 U' F2 L' D'
72. 27.407 B2 L2 D' U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B' D2 F2 R' F' R' D' B F
73. 25.076 D' B2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 B' F2 D F D L' U R' B'
74. 28.623 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 R' U' L2 B' L U2 L F' R' L'
75. 25.171 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 U L2 B2 U R' F' L2 B U L' U2 L D L' U2
76. 28.984 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D B2 U F2 D B L' U2 R F L U2 L' B2 L2
77. 27.020 D2 U F2 D F2 L2 D U2 F2 D F' R' L B' R' D B U2 B D2 U'
78. 23.435 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U2 L' B' L D2 B R' F' L2 D B2 U
79. 22.005 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F' R L B R2 U' B' L' U'
80. 24.091 U' B2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' R' B F L2 U' R2 B2
81. 27.136 D2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B D L' F U F' R B2 U' L2
82. 22.010 U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D R B D F D2 F2 R' D R B2 D
83. 23.412 D2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' R2 D B2 F' D' B' U R' B' U
84. 22.251 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B L D2 L2 U' B F' R' F2 L2 U
85. 23.903 U' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B R2 D U R' D' B' U R'
86. 23.496 D F2 U R2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B D2 L' D2 R' U B' R D'
87. 28.472 B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 B' R' B' F2 U2 L2 D' F' L' D U'
88. 25.034 R2 D' R2 L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B R' D' B' R2 L F' U B2
89. 25.561 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B' L D F' D2 B' U2 L' U R D2
90. 25.283 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L D F' D F U F2 R U2 B'
91. 23.723 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 B L U2 B2 U' L2 D' U' F' R'
92. 24.700 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L' D2 U' R' D R L D' F' L2 U
93. 15.598 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F R' L U' B' D' F' D' R' F2
94. 25.260 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' B R U2 L B D' U'
95. 27.699 U F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R' D R' L' F L' F L B2 D' U'
96. 26.203 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' R' D2 L2 F' D B L' B F' R U2
97. 23.689 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D' U R F' L' U' L D' U2 R B F' U'
98. 25.784 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 D R' F' L' U
99. 20.939 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F' L D F U' F' L B' U' B U'
100. 23.447 U L2 B2 D U2 L2 D B2 U B2 U2 F' R L2 F2 D2 B L' B2 U' B U'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 21, 2016)

6x6 PBs
3:13.56 single
3:33.20 mo3
4:40.55 ao5
3:46.93 ao12

39.88 feet single second sub-40 (not PB)
D F L2 F' U2 F L2 B R2 U2 R2 F' L D' L U2 R' B D2 B' L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 21, 2016)

4x4 pure sub40 avg12, with 34.35 avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-21
avg of 12: 35.42

Time List:
1. 35.59 Fw2 B2 Rw F' U2 B R' B' D Fw Rw D L B2 Uw' D' R2 B2 Uw' Fw L2 U L B' Rw2 B' L2 Rw B' Fw2 D2 L Fw2 D' F Uw2 L F' Rw' L2 
2. (39.50) Uw2 Fw2 R Fw2 L2 B2 Uw D' F Fw2 D U' B L' R U' Uw Fw2 Uw2 U' D F' B' Uw' U2 D' Rw2 U L' R U' R2 B D2 F' Fw L' B F' Rw2 
3. (32.22) Rw L2 Fw2 U R' Rw' F2 U Fw' Uw' U L' Uw R2 Rw B' Rw2 U2 Fw L' Rw D Fw R2 D Uw R' B R2 Fw' D2 Fw B2 D' F2 D F2 Rw Fw B2 
4. 34.72 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 D Rw2 L' Fw2 R Uw' F' Fw' D2 R' L Fw' U' B L2 U' Uw' L' B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 F2 U2 D2 L U F R' F' D2 R' F2 D2 Uw' B' 
5. 37.80 F' Fw' B' R2 Uw D' U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R' L' Fw' Rw2 Uw' B R' Rw2 Uw' U F U D F' Rw F U2 Fw Rw2 R' D2 L U' Uw2 B Fw2 F' U2 B2 Fw 
6. 32.90 Uw Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' R U2 B L2 B' Rw2 Fw' U B2 Rw2 R B' U F Fw2 R' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 F U B' Fw' L' Uw' R' Fw' U2 Rw L B' L' 
7. 35.43 L U Fw' L2 R B R D U' Fw' Uw2 R L2 D Uw' Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw D2 Uw' U Fw R F2 D B2 U2 B Uw Fw' D' R2 L U D R B' Fw F2 
8. 36.90 L2 F U L Rw B Uw2 D L2 D Fw F2 R Uw' Fw Uw U' R' Uw' Rw2 D2 L2 Uw L' B2 Rw2 Uw' D F' D Rw Uw R Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' Fw L' R' 
9. 35.91 Uw' U R2 U' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 L2 R' F2 U' Fw L2 D' Fw' F U R Fw U' F2 Fw' R' Rw B' Rw R' Uw2 U2 R2 Uw L B' R2 L' B' R Uw' F2 
10. 37.55 L Rw2 D2 B' Rw' B2 U B2 Uw' R' D2 U F2 R' D' Uw2 R' Uw B2 L Fw' Rw D2 U2 Fw' L2 Fw' U Uw' F' L F' Uw Fw2 B' R Uw2 R' Uw Rw 
11. 33.69 F' D Uw2 Rw2 Fw L' Uw' R2 Fw' F L' Uw' Fw2 F2 R D' U L Uw R' B Fw Rw B2 U' Uw D2 L2 U' R2 D Uw2 B L Rw2 F' Rw R D' U2 
12. 33.66 U Uw' Rw2 R' L Fw' F' U2 F' D Fw R' Uw' D' R D2 L2 U2 Fw2 D' R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 R B Rw' B U R F D B Rw2 R L' D' Fw2 Rw


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 21, 2016)

megaminx ao500 completed! took about 2 weeks, and got a clean sweep of PB's 

1:05.827 single
1:13.246 ao5 [(1:09.330), 1:14.037, (1:24.338), 1:13.403, 1:12.298]
1:17.193 ao12 [1:12.190, 1:14.337, 1:18.881, 1:17.070, (1:09.437), 1:16.610, 1:22.900, (1:26.180), 1:20.557, 1:20.593, 1:18.184, 1:10.611]
1:20.284 ao50
1:21.381 ao100
1:23.597 ao500


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 22, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> megaminx ao500 completed! took about 2 weeks, and got a clean sweep of PB's
> 
> 1:05.827 single
> 1:13.246 ao5 [(1:09.330), 1:14.037, (1:24.338), 1:13.403, 1:12.298]
> ...



My mega PBs aren't quite as good...

avg of 12: 1:32.259

Time List:
1. 1:38.929 
2. (1:21.925) 
3. 1:37.621 
4. 1:28.830 
5. 1:34.471 
6. 1:34.333 
7. 1:26.227 
8. (1:45.350) 
9. 1:30.274 
10. 1:28.991 
11. 1:33.225 
12. 1:29.690


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 22, 2016)

12.75 3x3 av5
YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
finally sub 13
with sub 15 av 12


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2016)

1. 4.95 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F L2 D L D' L D L2 F2 U' F2

...I'm not sure i trust the scramble

x2 y
D R' D' R L' U' L u // xxxcross
U R U' R' // f2l 4
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2

timer stop fail as well, should have been a low 4


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2016)

scottishcuber said:


> 1. 4.95 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F L2 D L D' L D L2 F2 U' F2
> 
> ...I'm not sure i trust the scramble
> 
> ...


Sorry if I am wrong, but the recon doesn't work for me... Still great


----------



## Berd (Jul 22, 2016)

Seems to work for me? I'm not following the moves 100% tho.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm pretty sure its right


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2016)

scottishcuber said:


> I'm pretty sure its right


yeah sorry, I was stupid. Works for me aswell now after I tried it the 4th time 

my accomplishment: gj 3x3 avgs

lol consistency ftw

8.39, 8.38, 8.27, 9.93, 8.37 -> 8.38 avg5 

Average of 12: 8.214
1. (7.505) B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R F' D L2 F' U2 F2 L U2 F' 
2. (9.131) L B' D' F B2 L F U2 D' R2 F L2 D2 B U2 F' B2 U2 B2 D2 
3. 8.768 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 F R2 D' L2 R' B2 D' L2 F R 
4. 8.260 F D2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 R' F' L2 B' U' L D U2 L' D2 
5. 8.075 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F L B2 D F U2 B' U F' U' 
6. 7.651 L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 L F D2 R2 B D2 
7. 8.495 L F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' F D' U B' F' L' R' F D' L 
8. 8.003 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B R F' R U R D2 L2 D L' F2 
9. 8.255 U' L2 D2 L2 U' R L2 F' L' U' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 B2 L2 D2 
10. 7.732 B' U2 B' R2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U R' B U F' L' B D B L 
11. 7.915 B2 L2 F R2 F' U2 B F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D' L2 B' D B2 L 
12. 8.988 D F2 R2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 U R F2 U2 L' F' D2 L' B R U2 

nice avg12, rolled the first 2 solves to pure sub9, which is my first pure sub9 too

8.69 2nd best avg50 after my 8.47 :^) and 8.94 failed avg100


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 22, 2016)

First sub 20 single DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
19.54
Used ZZ
Should probably start recording now :/


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2016)

really great 4x4 session, with my thirs sub30! pure sub40 was ruined by a 40.00 fml

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-22
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 29.59
worst: 40.00

mean of 3
current: 37.99 (σ = 1.93)
best: 34.16 (σ = 3.95)

avg of 5
current: 39.15 (σ = 0.32)
best: 34.92 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 12
current: 37.77 (σ = 1.86)
best: 35.84 (σ = 2.27)

avg of 50
current: 36.77 (σ = 2.16)
best: 36.77 (σ = 2.16)

Average: 36.77 (σ = 2.16)
Mean: 36.54

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 36.49 Fw2 R L B2 R2 D2 R2 F U Fw' B2 F' R2 B' F2 U' Uw2 Fw U2 Fw' L Uw2 Fw' F2 D Rw F' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 D' Uw B Uw' L B Fw U' B2 
2. 36.60 Rw2 Fw' F2 B2 U Fw2 R' Fw' F U Fw' U' F' L' Uw' Rw' R2 L B U2 F' Rw2 U F B' D2 Uw' F' Fw L' F2 R' F' Uw' L Uw' F Uw2 Rw' Fw2 
3. 35.62 B2 Fw R2 F2 Uw2 B U2 F' D2 Rw2 R2 F2 D L' D' Rw2 U B U R D Rw' F2 B D2 U2 Fw D' R' Rw' D' Uw2 U2 F' Fw U Uw2 Rw' D' Fw' 
4. 35.02 D R' L D Uw Rw2 D2 L2 F' Rw D2 U Uw Fw2 Uw2 R U L Uw R2 Uw2 B Rw2 Uw2 B Rw L' Fw2 Rw2 F' B2 L2 D L B' Fw' Rw Uw F2 B2 
5. 37.21 L2 B' L Uw' B U D' B2 Rw' R B' Fw' U2 Uw B' R' Uw' R B2 L' R Fw' L Rw2 Uw2 F' D' U Uw F2 Uw' D B' L2 Fw U Rw' D' F Fw2 
6. 37.92 U' Uw D2 Fw' F' D2 U2 F' R F2 R' Uw' L2 D2 B2 D' Rw' Uw' R' U2 L' Uw' Fw2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 Fw' L' Fw' L U B' F L F' R2 Rw2 F 
7. 33.35 L2 D U Fw L U2 Uw' Fw' B' F2 Rw' B D L' U B' D Rw L' Uw' Fw Rw U' L U' D' Uw2 Fw U R2 F2 L2 Rw R2 Fw2 B Uw2 D U2 L2 
8. 36.01 R2 Fw' F B' R2 Fw D R2 B2 R' B' Fw U2 B' Uw Rw' F2 B2 L2 U D' R2 Fw' Rw' R' B2 Fw2 Rw' L' F' U F2 Rw' B' L F' L Rw' U D 
9. 38.32 D' Rw' B L Fw' U' Uw2 L Fw U R' L2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 R' F U2 B R2 Fw D2 B F2 Fw2 L F' Uw2 F2 Uw' B' Rw U' R F2 Uw Rw' U2 Rw2 D 
10. 31.98 Fw B' F Rw' L2 D2 B2 D' Rw2 B2 D2 F B' Uw U' Fw B Uw B2 L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 U F B L U D' Uw Fw' Rw L2 Uw2 U F' Uw L2 B2 D' 
11. 39.45 L' R2 U R2 F' L' R2 D L2 U' F2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F' U2 D2 F' Fw L2 F B U2 B' D Uw L2 F' Uw U L2 F R2 L' Uw Fw' D' Uw F' R 
12. 33.19 B D' Uw2 B' Fw' Rw D U' L Rw D L R2 D' B Rw' L2 F2 R2 Fw Rw' L' U F' Rw' B' L Fw R F' L2 Fw2 R U' B U Rw F U Uw' 
13. 36.50 D' L' F R' L Fw2 D' U2 Fw' B Rw' U Rw' U' Rw2 R2 L' F2 U B' F2 L' D2 B Fw' D' R2 Uw D' B F' Rw B2 Fw D2 L' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw 
14. 37.67 L' Fw Rw' R D2 Uw' Fw' F Rw' U' Uw2 Fw' D' B2 L2 F2 Fw2 U Uw2 F2 B2 Fw2 Uw F2 L' Fw' L D' U2 B2 L2 R F2 L' D R' D2 F' D Rw 
15. DNF(40.01) R F Uw' B U2 B2 D Fw2 Uw' D B Fw2 D' L' R2 Uw R' F D Rw' F Uw' D2 F' Uw2 U2 R Fw2 L B R2 Rw D Uw L2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 F D' 
16. 39.85 Rw U2 Fw2 L Rw2 D' Rw' R2 D B L' U L Fw R Uw' Fw' D Uw' U Fw R2 F' Fw B2 Rw F U2 L2 U F B2 R2 L' U' B' R2 B2 R D2 
17. 34.15 F2 Rw' L2 F Rw' R F Fw U' D2 Uw2 R' Fw B2 F' L2 Uw2 R' U' Rw2 U' D2 R Uw2 D2 B' Rw2 D' L' R' Rw' B2 Uw Fw' Rw2 B R' F B' D2 
18. 36.59 Uw' B R2 L U D' B2 U F2 D2 R' U D2 R B' Uw' L2 Rw B' L Fw' F' L2 B Rw' L' F' R2 D' B' Rw2 Fw' F2 U2 B D L F2 Rw F' 
19. 31.90 Uw2 Rw2 D Uw' B2 L2 U2 Rw L R2 Fw U2 Fw R2 Fw2 L' F2 L' R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' D2 R' B' L' F Uw B2 Fw2 U2 B Rw' Fw U' B' R U 
20. 38.47 Rw R' Uw L2 R2 Fw D' U Uw R Fw B' D2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 F U L Fw F Rw' Uw2 U' L' Rw R B2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw' Rw B' L2 D R' 
21. 35.32 D R F2 U' B' Rw' F' B Fw' D F2 Uw2 D' L Uw U' F' R Fw L' Uw R' B2 U F' D2 Fw' Rw R' Fw' B' D R2 F L' D' Fw2 D2 U' B 
22. 33.61 Rw2 Fw R' Uw' F2 Uw R2 Rw Uw D2 F' Rw' L2 B' Uw' R' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 Rw D' Uw' Fw' R' F' L D2 Fw D R2 Uw L' F2 Uw2 Rw F U R2 
23. 35.81 Fw' L' U' L Rw2 Fw' U2 Uw2 L' D2 Rw' Fw F Rw2 F' L R' D' L2 Fw' Uw Fw Rw' D2 B2 Rw' Uw' R D' R2 F' B R' L2 F' Fw U' Rw Fw2 U' 
24. 38.35 L' D L D2 Fw U' Fw R2 L' Rw D R' Uw L2 U2 B' F' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Uw2 U2 R U B Rw' B' D' R D2 F' Uw2 Rw' D' U Rw Uw Fw2 R2 
25. 39.97 Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 R' Fw D2 B' Fw U2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R F' Fw B2 Rw R' F U L R' Fw' Rw F2 D' R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Rw' 
26. 35.32 Fw L' Rw' B F' L U' D' B Uw2 D' L R2 Rw D Rw2 L' D2 Rw2 B U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw U' D Uw' Fw Uw' U B U B R2 F D2 Rw R2 U F 
27. 38.79 Uw' L' R Uw' B2 R U D R2 L2 Rw2 U B Uw2 D2 U2 Fw Rw Uw2 F' U D' F' R D Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw F2 L Rw U' Rw2 Uw R2 L' Uw' D' 
28. 31.08 U' Fw2 U F2 U D Uw2 B2 F' Rw' L2 U B R' Rw2 D2 L B' R F Uw' B' L D Fw B Uw' Fw L B2 U L' F L' D R2 Uw' L2 D2 Rw 
29. 39.41 Fw2 Rw' Uw U L' Fw2 R2 U2 Rw2 U Rw B Uw R2 B Fw2 R' B' R2 B U' R' U Uw' R' F Fw' U' Rw' R U' Uw Rw2 B L R D B2 R' D' 
30. 35.20 Uw F2 R Uw Rw' F2 L F' D2 U B' Uw R Uw' U' B2 Rw Uw R L D R' L2 U' Fw2 F' Uw F L D U' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw U' L F L' D 
31. 34.79 L R2 Uw R' Uw Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw F' Rw2 D2 U2 R F' B' U R D B' Uw' Rw' R2 Uw2 L U Rw' Fw2 D Fw' B' Rw' Fw' U Fw2 Rw2 Fw R B2 U' 
32. 36.30 F2 U' L' Rw' Uw' U2 D2 L' F' U' Uw Fw2 D' U B2 Rw' Fw2 F' Rw U' F2 Uw' R B F' U2 Fw2 U' Rw' U2 F2 Fw' L' U R' L Rw Fw' R' U2 
33. 36.56 B L B2 D F2 R Uw' B R' F' L' D Fw2 F D' R2 U2 Uw Rw' Uw' F2 D U2 Rw D2 F2 R2 Fw Uw2 Fw D Rw2 R L D2 R' U R2 Fw2 D 
34. 29.59 R D2 Rw2 U2 F' Uw R2 Uw F Rw Fw2 F2 Uw2 D R B2 R' U' D' Uw2 F2 D B2 Fw' Uw' F2 Uw' R U D2 Uw R' B F2 Rw2 D' Fw' L' D2 Uw' 
35. 38.77 R' B' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw D F2 D' Uw2 U2 F L D' Rw L' R F' D U' Uw' F Uw Rw L2 Uw B2 R L D B2 R2 Rw' B U2 Fw' B2 L Fw' B' 
36. 39.41 L B Fw2 R' L' F2 L' B2 U Uw2 F2 R' U' Uw' Fw' B' D2 U' Uw' F Fw' D U' Fw2 F R' D' Uw F Uw' Rw2 D F B' L2 F' Rw Uw U2 Rw 
37. 40.00 Rw2 Uw F' Rw2 Uw2 L2 R2 B' U' Fw' Rw F' Rw' D B Fw R' U B2 Uw' U2 B' L Rw' D' R' D R2 F B' Rw' L F Uw2 F2 Uw Rw' B2 U2 Rw' 
38. 35.75 D' U' Uw F2 R2 L B2 Fw Rw2 L2 Uw' Rw' Uw Fw' D2 B' R' Rw2 L2 D' B2 R D' B R' F2 D2 Rw' Uw R2 L' D2 R' Fw' L' B Fw D2 F2 Uw2 
39. 35.02 Uw F' L' U R' U B' U' D F L2 D' L2 Fw2 F2 Uw' R2 L F' U' B' D' Uw' U2 R2 B' L2 Fw U2 L' F2 R Fw' D2 L2 D2 Uw' U2 R' Rw' 
40. 32.31 D' B R' D' R' D2 Uw F2 B2 L Uw' U' R U' Uw' Rw2 F' Uw' R' Uw' B2 D R L Rw2 D Rw2 D' Fw D2 Rw2 U2 Uw' D Rw2 U2 L' R U L2 
41. 38.67 Uw L2 Fw' B F Rw' L' B2 D' B2 Rw2 R U L U' Rw' D F R' D Uw Rw F Fw2 D' R2 Fw' U D' L2 Rw' Fw2 U' L' D' Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 B2 
42. 39.27 U L Rw' Fw2 L' U Fw2 Rw' R Uw L2 Rw2 R' Uw F2 Fw' R B L' Rw R B U' R B D U2 B Uw F' U Fw' R B' L2 F L2 Fw2 Uw' D' 
43. 36.99 B2 Fw2 L2 F2 Rw B' Uw2 B2 Rw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 B' Uw' R' Fw R2 Fw U2 Rw' F B Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw B R2 Uw2 R2 Fw' F' R' Uw Fw Uw' Rw B' Uw' 
44. 35.04 Fw U2 B2 U2 Uw' R2 D2 Uw2 F Fw2 B2 D Uw2 Rw' Fw F' R F B2 D Fw' B' R2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U' Fw2 U F U B2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Uw2 U' D2 
45. 39.83 Rw' Uw2 U' F2 U R' D2 U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 R' U' Fw2 Rw2 U' D2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw' B2 F' Rw' R' L' U B' Fw' Uw R' Fw' L2 D Rw' Fw2 Rw2 
46. 39.33 Uw' Rw' L2 F' Uw D2 R' F2 B2 Uw2 B2 L D2 U B' F' L U2 Fw2 R2 Uw' F2 L' R U Uw' L F Rw Fw D Uw' B' Uw R' B2 Fw' L B2 Rw2 
47. 39.34 Rw Fw' D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 L2 Rw D2 L Uw2 Fw' B' F' D R2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Uw' U' D' B L D' Uw R D' Rw' U Rw D F2 B2 Rw' Uw2 D F2 
48. 38.78 L2 U Uw2 D Fw U B F R2 Uw2 U2 L' R F2 B Rw B' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' U R2 F' R2 U2 Fw2 L B2 D F2 L' Rw R' Uw2 D U2 L U' R' 
49. 35.78 F2 R Fw' B2 Rw' B' L D Rw2 U2 Rw' L' D2 F Fw2 D' Rw U L2 U' R Uw L' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R2 L Fw2 B Uw F L' B' L' Uw D Rw' Fw U2 
50. 39.40 R' Rw Fw' U' Rw2 L' D' F2 Rw2 U2 R' B' D B U Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' L2 Rw' F2 U2 D2 Fw2 B' D' Fw U' R U2 D' B Uw2 D' R2 D' L' D R2


----------



## Torch (Jul 22, 2016)

7.54 U L' U F2 L2 B D' B2 R D R2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 D' L2 U'

y U R' F2
y R U R'
U2 L' U' L
L U2 L' U y L' U' L
U y L' U' L
U' f R U R' U' f'
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

38/7.54= 5.03 TPS

I think this is my first fullstep 7.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2016)

pyraminx pb avg12 with 3.52 PB avg5 (7-11)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-22
avg of 12: 4.03

Time List:
1. (5.02) U' L' B L' R' U R L r u'
2. 3.33 U B R' L B U B L r
3. 4.59 B L' R' U R U' B L' l r b u'
4. 4.18 B' L B' R B' L U R r u
5. 4.72 U' B' L' B L' R' L U r
6. 4.41 U' R B' U R' B' R' U' r' b
7. 3.36 U B' R U' B' U' R B' r' u'
8. 4.69 R U' L' U B U' R U l r' u'
9. 3.68 U L U' B R U' R B' l b' u'
10. (3.03) U R' U R' L U' B' R' r u'
11. 3.53 U B R U' B L' R L r b'
12. 3.84 R U' B' R B' L' U B' l' r' b

edit: 4.41 avg50 woops

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-22
avg of 50: 4.41

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 4.08 L U' B L' R' U' L R B l' u 
2. 4.30 U L R' L U' R U B U' u 
3. 3.63 U' B R' B' L' B' U B' l r' b' u' 
4. 4.18 U' B U L' R B R L r' u 
5. 4.27 U B U' B L B R B' l' 
6. (6.38) R L' B' R' L' U L' R r' u 
7. 3.50 U L' U B' U R' B' L B' r u' 
8. 4.22 B R' B' L' R B' L R' l r b u' 
9. 3.91 R L' R U' R U L' B l' r b' u' 
10. 5.02 U' L' B L' R' U R L r u' 
11. (3.33) U B R' L B U B L r 
12. 4.59 B L' R' U R U' B L' l r b u' 
13. 4.18 B' L B' R B' L U R r u 
14. 4.72 U' B' L' B L' R' L U r 
15. 4.41 U' R B' U R' B' R' U' r' b 
16. 3.36 U B' R U' B' U' R B' r' u' 
17. 4.69 R U' L' U B U' R U l r' u' 
18. 3.68 U L U' B R U' R B' l b' u' 
19. (3.03) U R' U R' L U' B' R' r u' 
20. 3.53 U B R U' B L' R L r b' 
21. 3.84 R U' B' R B' L' U B' l' r' b 
22. 4.65 B L U R U' R U' B' u' 
23. 4.83 U L B' L' U R U L l b u' 
24. 4.40 R U R' B L B L R l' b' u' 
25. 5.88 U' L' R' U B R B U' l' u 
26. 4.96 L U B' U L' U' L' B r b' u 
27. 4.13 U' R B' R L R U R' l' r' u 
28. 3.97 U R L' B R B' U R' l' u' 
29. 4.46 U R' L' U R B' U B' L l' r' b 
30. 3.75 U L' R' B' R' U R B' l b' 
31. 5.16 U' L' B R U B' U' L' l' r' u 
32. 4.69 R U' R B' L' R L' U l' r b u 
33. 5.59 U' L B U' R' L' R' B' U' l r u 
34. 4.90 L B L U' R B U B r' b u 
35. 4.61 L R' B' U' L B' L' B' l r' 
36. 3.68 L R' B' U R' U L B r 
37. 3.97 U L' B U' R' L' U B' R' l' 
38. (2.43) U B L' R' L' R' U' R' 
39. 3.65 U' R' U L R' B' R' B' l r' b' 
40. 4.46 U L' R' B' L B' U' B l r' b' u 
41. 3.90 B U' R' L U' L U R' l u 
42. 4.30 L U B' L B' U' B' R' r' b 
43. 5.36 B R' U L' R B L R' b' u' 
44. 5.15 U L R' B' L B U R L r b' u' 
45. (6.16) U L' U R B' L' B R' l' r' b 
46. 4.88 U R L B U L' B' R r' b' 
47. 4.65 U' R' L U R' L R U' l' b u 
48. (6.30) R' L B U L' U' L B r b' u' 
49. 5.55 L R' L R L' R L U' l r' b' u' 
50. 4.35 U B U B' R' B U' R r b u


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 22, 2016)

8.55 PB average of 5, 9.12 average of 12, and 10.06 average of 100.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 23, 2016)

pretty sick single
1. 14.05 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B L' R2 D' B L F' U' B F2 

y2// inspection
F' D' B R' L2 D'// cross
R' U2 R U' R' U R// F2L #1
U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 F'// F2L #2
U2 L U' L'// F2L #3
U F' U F// F2L #4
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L R U2 L' U' L U2// ZBLL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 23, 2016)

FML why can't I sub-30? OLL parity 

30.97 Fw2 U F' B' Uw2 U R2 D' B2 Rw' D2 Rw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 B Uw U' D' L F' B' D Rw B Fw2 R2 B2 Rw' D2 Fw' Rw' D B' D R Fw' B F Uw'

EDIT: I DID IT (Plus a PB 36.34 Ao12!)

Single: *29.87*
Ao12: *36.34*

1. 32.94 L2 Fw2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw L D' Uw2 R F' U' Uw' Fw Uw' B2 L2 D F' B2 D R Fw F' Rw D' U' F2 Uw2 Rw Uw' B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B D' 
2. 33.82 F2 U Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 B Rw2 R Fw' Rw Fw2 Uw Rw2 U B' Uw D R' F' Rw Fw2 R D2 F2 U L2 Rw2 R' B' F D Fw' R B R' B2 Fw' D2 L 
3. (43.45) B' U' D L' Fw' R' D2 Fw2 Uw' U' D' Fw U2 F2 Fw' D2 R' L F' R Rw2 D B' R L2 Fw' L' F D2 Fw2 U' D' B' D2 Uw' U' F' D' L' Rw2 
4. 37.14 Fw' B L B2 U' B' R' U2 Rw' D U' L' B2 L Rw D' L' Uw B2 U2 B L2 F' Uw' D2 F Uw2 Fw2 B' D' L2 R2 Uw2 U2 D' F Rw' F D Fw2 
5. 35.26 F' Uw2 F Fw' D2 Fw F' Uw B2 R2 F2 U' Rw2 F2 Fw B2 R2 L2 Uw2 B Uw Fw2 U Uw2 D2 Fw' U B2 Fw' F2 R' L' Rw' U D' Rw Fw2 F2 L R' 
6. 35.72 Fw' D F U' B' D F' R D' U R2 Fw' F' Uw B' U' Rw' Fw Uw2 R2 F Fw2 D Fw2 Uw F R Uw2 F' Uw' Fw2 B' D' Fw U2 Rw' F2 Uw2 R F 
7. 38.81 U L Rw' R' B R' L' F' U L2 Rw2 U' Fw L' Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw2 B' F' R2 Uw' B' U R F' B Fw2 L Uw' U2 R B' Uw2 D R' F Fw2 Uw2 U2 
8. 38.04 Rw2 Uw2 D U2 F Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' D' F2 Rw2 L D2 B' Rw R L' B' Fw2 L2 U D' Uw' Fw U2 D' F Uw' U' Rw L' Fw F2 Rw' D2 L2 F2 R2 D' 
9. 35.64 B F' U' F R B R D' R' B' F' L' F' Fw Rw Uw' R' F Rw' F D' L2 Fw2 F' L2 R' Fw U Uw2 Fw2 D' F Fw' Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 L2 U Fw' 
10. 39.64 Rw R2 U' Uw2 B' U2 D' B L U2 B2 Uw' Fw Rw' Fw Rw2 R2 U' L Rw D2 B' Rw Uw' B' R2 Fw2 L' Fw2 U Uw' R2 U2 Uw L' U2 R B U' F 
11. (29.87) Fw D' R' D2 L R U' B' L R F2 Fw' R' F2 Rw L' D' Rw' D Rw2 R L' F2 D' B2 Rw' Fw2 B R D' R' L2 U' L' U Rw F' R2 Rw B' 
12. 36.36 Uw R' Uw2 L2 R' F Uw' Fw L D F' R2 L2 D F' Uw' Rw2 B' L Fw2 Uw' Fw D Fw U Fw U2 B2 Fw U B' D Uw' U F2 Fw' Rw F2 D' L'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 23, 2016)

First day of thc2016 is over, I'm so tired.
I got: 
41 fewest moves single - placed 4th (41 is my overall PB lol)
3.333 pyraminx single - best of the comp 
6.16 pyraminx avg - placed 6th 
13.00 clock single, and 16.08 avg - DNF'd the first solve
4.60 2x2 fail avg - somehow made the final
failed 3x3 so bad got a 10.29 single and a *13.00* avg - not even...
5.69 skewb single, and a 12.xx (wtf happened) avg - counting 17, 2 pops, and a DNF. Won't get another chance until next year.
1:39.xx 5x5 avg and 1:34.xx single - didn't make the final, and DNF'd the last solve 
49.xx 4x4 avg and 45.xx single - literally just made the final.
sub-1:40 mega avg
20.xx OH single and 21.xx avg - don't know if I made the final...

welp that's it for today, I'll upload videos next week, so far I have broken every single one of my official PBs.


----------



## Torch (Jul 23, 2016)

2:42 6x6 single with inner slice OLL parity! Edge pairing was just incredible on that solve.

EDIT:
(2:42.44), (3:01.90), 2:43.16, 2:59.47, 2:54.54 = 2:52.39 ao5

First 3 are 2:49.17 mo3


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 23, 2016)

PB single, pretty unexpected
8.79 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F U B2 F' U' B L B' D U2 
inspection: z2
cross: F' L U' R' F R D' R' D
F2L1: U R U' R'
F2L2: U2 R' U R y U' R U' R
F2L3: L U' L' U2 L U' L'
F2L4: U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL: l' U' L U R U' L' U x'
PLL: U'


----------



## qaz (Jul 23, 2016)

9.47 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)



Spoiler



CP skip into adj-adj lol
3, -2 / 0, 4 / 1, 2 / 0, 3 /
0, -5 /
-1, -4 / 3, 0 / 3, 0 / 1, 1 / -3, 0 / -3, 0 /
-3, 3 / 3, 0 / -1, -1 / -2, 1 / -4, 3


----------



## Cale S (Jul 23, 2016)

got a Weilong GTS in teal plastic

10.92 avg25
11.20 avg50
11.39 avg100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 11.39
1. (9.06) B2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 B' L' D2 R F D L F U' L2 D' 
2. 10.71 F R' F' L2 U2 B R2 D R B2 D2 R2 D L2 U F2 B2 D R2 F2 
3. 12.43 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D' U F2 R2 F' U L' R B2 D B' D' F2 U2 
4. 11.02 F' L' B' U' L2 F' B R' D' R2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B D2 L2 B' U2 
5. 10.98 L2 F2 L F2 L D2 L2 U2 R F2 D L B' D2 F' U' R U2 R B' 
6. 13.05 D' B2 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' B' U' B2 F' U' B U' R' D 
7. 10.76 U F' L2 F' R D2 R' B' R U D2 F2 U' D2 R2 U F2 D' R2 
8. 11.37 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 B' D R' U2 F' U' L2 R' D 
9. 9.75 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 U' F' L2 B' L' D' R U R D' U 
10. 10.62 B2 L D2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 L B D U' L' R' D' B U L2 
11. (13.91) U B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D U' F2 L' B U L F D U B U B2 
12. 12.38 F D2 R2 L' F' U R' D' F U L2 U' D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' 
13. 10.06 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B U F' D B' D' U2 B2 L' D F2 
14. 11.77 F R2 D2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B2 L2 U L B D' R' B' F' U' L 
15. 12.98 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' B' L' B F2 U' B2 U' F L' F 
16. 10.69 U2 F' D2 U2 B' F' D2 B U2 L2 R B' R2 U B2 U2 L B2 D2 R' 
17. 9.87 B2 F2 U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R2 D L R B2 F' D L F2 D 
18. 10.31 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F L U' L2 D' L' D2 
19. 11.95 R2 L' F2 R U F L D L' B U2 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U' F2 
20. 12.01 D' F2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 D R F' R B' F' L' R2 U' B R U' 
21. (9.33) U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L B2 F D' B2 R' B' D2 R' U' 
22. 11.45 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U B2 F R D' L2 B F' L' D2 F2 L2 
23. 11.91 U2 L' U2 L2 B U2 B D' L' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U D 
24. 11.54 B' D2 R2 U2 R F2 U R' B' L U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' 
25. 10.81 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' R U' L U F' D2 L' F U F2 
26. 12.94 B D B' R' L2 U F' D2 R' B U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' 
27. 10.79 L2 U' B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 R F2 U2 R2 B' F U L F2 D 
28. 12.57 R F D B R L U2 R2 U D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 
29. 11.24 B D2 B' L' F' U' R' D L2 B' R2 B L2 F R2 F2 
30. 11.50 L2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U L B' R2 B2 F L2 D2 B U' B D 
31. 9.67 L' B2 L' B' L2 D R2 U' B' R' L2 D L2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' 
32. 13.37 U' L2 F2 U R2 D L2 U L2 U2 F' L' R' D2 R' F D2 R' D L R' 
33. 12.87 R' L' F2 U B U2 F' D R L' U2 R2 B U2 R2 F L2 F L2 B2 
34. 11.79 D2 L' U2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D L' B' L2 U' F L D' R' B 
35. 13.10 D2 L2 F2 U B D B' L' B2 U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 
36. 11.07 R F2 L' U2 B' U2 L' U F D R L' F2 U2 L U2 B2 R B2 L' F2 
37. 10.21 R' U2 R2 F D L2 D2 B D R F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U D2 B2 U L2 
38. 11.26 F L' D F' U B2 R2 B R' B2 U B2 U R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D 
39. 9.44 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B' F' D' L' B' U R' F R' B2 
40. (8.24) L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R F D2 B' L' D B U' L' U 
41. 12.55 F2 L2 U2 D R F' B' D R' U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 
42. 12.37 D B' D' F' R' L2 D2 F2 B2 R' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 D 
43. (8.67) R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U R' B' L U L' U' L2 R2 U' R2 
44. 10.83 D' B2 L B' L F U R L' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 
45. 10.81 B R2 D2 L2 B D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B R' D F U B' L2 D' F' L' R' 
46. 10.72 D2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 F2 R' U2 L2 F' R2 U L' R F2 U' F R' 
47. (22.34) U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F R2 F' R' B' F2 U2 R2 U' 
48. 10.78 L2 B D' R' U' L F U R2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 
49. 13.01 F R2 F D2 B R2 U2 R2 B F' D' F D R B' L' F' R2 D B 
50. 12.67 F2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B D F' R U R' B' F' R2 U 
51. 12.14 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D R U' L' F L D L D2 F' R' 
52. 11.88 R F2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 U B F2 L2 F' R2 U R2 U2 B' 
53. 13.12 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 R B2 D R' U' B' F' R' B2 D 
54. 11.30 L2 D' R' L' D F D' R' U F' U F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 
55. 9.60 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B U F' L2 R B U' F' U F 
56. 13.12 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R F2 R2 D B' L F U L D2 F2 U F' 
57. (17.89) D' L2 U B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D U' F' R D' L' B' U R2 B2 D' R F2 
58. 13.75 L2 B R2 F' R' F' U B R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R' D2 R2 F2 
59. 12.40 R2 D2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L' B' R U' R F D L B U2 
60. (14.63) F' U D' L B U F2 L D' L U2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 F2 B' D2 L2 F2 
61. (15.28) U2 R U' B U2 L F' U2 D' R' F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D 
62. 9.78 F' D2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 B' D2 U B' L' B2 R B2 U2 F R2 D 
63. 11.28 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 U B2 L2 F U2 B' R' B R F' U B F 
64. 9.48 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 L R2 D2 L F2 U L2 U R2 D2 B' R F L' 
65. 10.24 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D' L F2 R2 D2 U' L B2 F D 
66. 10.77 U' L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' B' D F' U F' U R B' U2 
67. 11.39 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F U' L2 D' U R' B' D L' U' 
68. 11.16 B' U2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B R D2 B' D2 U L R' F' 
69. 11.17 D B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 U2 F' R U B2 R2 F2 R' U B2 U' 
70. 12.85 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 B L2 R' B' R2 F' L2 D U B L2 D2 
71. 11.32 L D2 F D L2 D' R F2 U2 D' F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 
72. 9.39 R' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 R B U2 R U' L' D2 R2 B U2 L2 
73. 9.68 U B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L F2 R B2 D B' U L2 F 
74. 10.08 R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F R2 U' R' B F R F R2 B2 D 
75. 12.79 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 B' U' R2 F' L R U2 B L' R 
76. 9.81 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L' D2 F U2 L F2 R2 U L U 
77. 12.14 F' U2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L R' F L2 F2 D' U2 B' 
78. 9.66 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 D' L' U F' R F U R2 D2 L 
79. 11.40 B2 U2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B R' B D' B U2 R B2 D F' 
80. 13.07 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' B' L R2 B2 R U2 F2 D B F' 
81. 9.92 U B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F' U' B L' F' L B' D' 
82. 9.47 F' R B L B' D B' R L U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F' D2 
83. 12.63 R U' F2 D' R' U' F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 
84. 13.18 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L D2 U2 B2 D' U2 B' L2 D2 U' R2 D' B' R 
85. 10.27 D2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 R' B' U R2 U F U' L' U2 R2 
86. 11.58 F U2 L' D' F' B' R2 F D L' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 
87. 11.38 L' D B D F' L2 U2 R U' R B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R B2 L' F2 
88. 11.27 F L2 U2 L D F' D L' U R2 L2 U D L2 F2 U' B2 U 
89. 10.70 L U' F' D R D' B' R B2 R2 B' L' U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' 
90. 11.45 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L' B L F' D2 B' R U B' L' U 
91. 13.24 L B2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B U2 F L B' D' L2 D2 L 
92. 12.23 F B2 L2 F' L' F R B2 U' F L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U 
93. 10.95 B D2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 D B' U R2 F' L' B2 U2 B' 
94. 13.10 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D' U L' F D2 B' F R F R' B2 U' 
95. 12.03 D2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B' R2 B L2 R2 U' B R D' U B F L B' U' 
96. 10.98 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 U' R' D' U2 B R' F U2 B' L U 
97. (9.16) L' D2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L D2 F D2 L D U B' D' U2 F' R' 
98. 9.86 D2 F U F' B U2 D R B2 U R' L2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 
99. 12.61 B L U2 R D F U B2 D' R L2 U2 R2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 
100. 9.77 B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' L' F2 D' B U2 F2 D' R U' B2


23 out of 107 solves were sub-10


----------



## Meow (Jul 24, 2016)

2 sub-6 singles!

L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R B L D' F2 U R' U B' F
y// inspection
D' U' R' F R// x cross
y U2' L' U L// 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y U' L' U L// 3rd pair
R U' R U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'// 4th pair+WV
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'// PLL+AUF
44 moves/ 5.95= 7.39 TPS

U B2 L2 F B2 U L D2 R' F2 U2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U R2 D R2

z2 y'// inspection
B R D U2 L F' L' D2// xcross
R U' R2 U R// 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R2 U R'// 3rd pair
R' U' R y R U R'// 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R'// last layer
U'// auf

32 moves/5.67= 5.64 tps

Second one was PB at the time and a ridiculously easy solve.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 24, 2016)

7.44 3x3 single

R2 U R2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D B' D' B D2 F2 U' R' F' D F 

z2 L' R2 D R2 // cross
R U R' U2 L U' L' // first pair
U' R U' R2 U R // second pair
y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // third pair
y U R U' R' // fourth pair
U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U' // COLL with EPLL skip


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 24, 2016)

2nd foot solve: 7:48.284, good improvement from the first.

also Squan PBs:
28.632 Mo3
29.942 Ao5
35.349 Ao12
37.412 Ao50
38.581 Ao100
(also 20.52 single 2nd best)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 24, 2016)

Official DNF sq1 average. I'm on my way to breaking the record for most DNF's in one comp. (without trying)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Official DNF sq1 average. I'm on my way to breaking the record for most DNF's in one comp. (without trying)


That is very hard to do. Sarah will hold that record forever.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 24, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That is very hard to do. Sarah will hold that record forever.


Yeah but she dnfs everything if it isn't gonna be a PB.

EDIT: just checked, the results are up! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ThailandChampionship2016


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 24, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Yeah but she dnfs everything if it isn't gonna be a PB.
> 
> EDIT: just checked, the results are up! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ThailandChampionship2016



I won feet. But didn't get OcR. Too bad.


----------



## qaz (Jul 24, 2016)

Pretty nice solve, probably tps pb

7.46 B' D2 F R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F L U F2 L2 B U' R2 F2 R F

z2 y 
U' R2 y' U' R' U R' F
y' R U' R'
U R' U2 R U R' U' R
y' U R U2 R' y' U R' U' R
U2 R U R' U' R U R'
U' R' F R U R' U' F U R
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

8.04 tps


----------



## Iggy (Jul 24, 2016)

1:19.36 5x5 avg12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cale S (Jul 24, 2016)

two nice PLL skips in a row
1. 8.57 L2 F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' D B2 L' B' U2 F' L2 R' B L2 
2. (8.43) F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F L2 U B R' U R' U' R D L B 

first one was R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F', second one was R' U' F' U F R
both had U2 AUF


----------



## Torch (Jul 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-24
avg of 12: 10.35

Time List:
1. 9.93 B R' F2 R U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L U2 F' U' B F' D F' U' R B
2. 9.94 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L B' U R2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 L'
3. (9.06) R2 B U' F R F' U B' R' B2 U2 R L2 B2 R' U2 R F2 L' D'
4. (12.64) U D2 R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' F' L2 F' U B' F' L F2 D' F U2 L
5. 10.29 U R' B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 R2 F L B U' R2 F' U F
6. 9.85 F L2 U R2 D R2 U B2 D R2 U' R2 B' L' R U F2 L' R
7. 12.26 R2 L F2 L B' D F' B U' R' D2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 B2 D2
8. 10.37 B R2 D2 F2 L B R2 B L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 R
9. 10.20 R' D' F L D' R2 D B2 R U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 R
10. 9.63 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 R D2 R' D2 R B' L D U2 F' R2 D2 F L F
11. 10.85 L2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R B2 D U L B2 R2 D' U2 L2
12. 10.16 B2 U R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U F' L' R2 B2 D' L2 F D' F U2

Counting 12...


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 25, 2016)

accomplishment: Gave up on ZBLL (3rd time I think). Just having trouble maintaining so many algorithms, even with 1 solid hour of targeted ZBLL training per day :{


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> accomplishment: Gave up on ZBLL (3rd time I think). Just having trouble maintaining so many algorithms, even with 1 solid hour of targeted ZBLL training per day :{


Oh no! That's too bad. I had a lot of hope in you. 

My accomplishments of today: 
1. Finally sat down and started learning how my CMLLs affect permutation of edges, 10/42 so far.
2. Ate 25 ounces of steak plus 2 bowls of beef broth and beef soup for dinner. #proteinftw


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 25, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Oh no! That's too bad. I had a lot of hope in you.
> 
> My accomplishments of today:
> 1. Finally sat down and started learning how my CMLLs affect permutation of edges, 10/42 so far.
> 2. Ate 25 ounces of steak plus 2 bowls of beef broth and beef soup for dinner. #proteinftw



whoops

I am a bit let down. But I just don't think I could practice ZBLL for 3 hours day or something to get it down. I just keep forgetting ALGS I though I knew well and it makes learning more even harder.

give me somma dat steaeaak


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> whoops
> 
> I am a bit let down. But I just don't think I could practice ZBLL for 3 hours day or something to get it down. I just keep forgetting ALGS I though I knew well and it makes learning more even harder.
> 
> give me somma dat steaeaak


Oh well. You did your best, and thats all I can ask for. At least you tried and learned a large chunk of it. Hopefully you remember some of the algs.

Steak  <3
Update: 2 hours later, digestion continues, bloating reduced, feeling content

(Lets delete the blank post and my reply now)


----------



## nalralz (Jul 25, 2016)

Did an average of 50 for the last slot + last layer and got a pb average after that!!! Sub-10 here I come!!!


Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-24
avg of 5: 11.31

Time List:
1. 11.65 R' B L' B R B' U2 F U' L2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B' 
2. 11.16 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 F L2 D2 R F2 L2 D U2 F2 L R' F U 
3. (12.68) F R2 D2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B R' D U2 F2 L R2 D2 U 
4. (11.09) F2 L2 R' U2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R F' D L' R D' F' D' U' B2 R 
5. 11.09 F2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 L D2 B' D F R' U2 F' L' U'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 25, 2016)

1:12.91 Megaminx Ao12 :3 (X-Man Megaminx is amazing)


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm finally sub-13 at 3x3! hopefully I can be sub-10 this late fall/early winter, cause some comps usually come relatively close to me around then.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 25, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 1:12.91 Megaminx Ao12 :3 (X-Man Megaminx is amazing)


ikr


----------



## Kudz (Jul 25, 2016)

9.99 ao1000


----------



## Cale S (Jul 25, 2016)

9.17 LL skip

F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' D' F L' U' F L2 D B F' L 

LSLL was R' F R F' U F' U' F U R U2 R' U2


----------



## EMI (Jul 25, 2016)

Cale S said:


> LSLL was R' F R F' U F' U' F U R U2 R' U2



wtf


----------



## Cale S (Jul 25, 2016)

EMI said:


> wtf


for that ZBLS case it's double sledge, and after doing the first sledge I did VLS because I know all the VLS cases for that EO set with at least one corner oriented


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 25, 2016)

5x5:

5 1:02 Singles
1:06.62 avg5
1:09.85 avg12
1:11.83 avg50
1:12.82 avg100 

All PB's except for single.
the avg5 is PB by 6 seconds, the avg12 by 4, the avg50 by 5 and the avg100 by 5, too!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 25, 2016)

I got my first LL skip yesterday! I use ZZ so EO was done by default, but it's still like 1/2k.
Unfortunately, the solve was awful and I was doing it casually so it was only a 15.
Still, LL skips are awesome.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 25, 2016)

Average of 5: 9.74
1. 8.82 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' D' F2 L U' B R2 D' F' 
2. (13.03) L2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 U' R D L' F2 U2 F' U' R' F 
3. 9.69 R F2 D2 L2 B' U2 D L U' B2 L B2 L' D2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 
4. (8.49) L' U2 D' L' B2 U2 F R U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 
5. 10.71 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' U2 L' B' D2 F L B' F2 R' 

7.55 single 

L F2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R' U2 L R' F' U2 R F L F' D B' R U 

cool xcross and FRURUF LL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 25, 2016)

PB Ao5 and Ao12 (Ao5 are the first 5 solves)

Ao5: *13.84*
Ao12: *15.26*

1. 12.43 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)
2. 14.00 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-1, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/
3. 14.12 (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/
4. 13.38 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)
5. (18.64) (-3, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(2, -2)
6. 16.20 (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)
7. (11.83) (4, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
8. 15.16 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)
9. 18.29 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-1, -2)
10. 18.37 (-3, 5)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/
11. 13.34 (-3, -4)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)
12. 17.27 (-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0

Also:
6.54 B D F' D' F D2 L D' F' U B2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 F

And another one:
6.27 B2 D2 B2 R' L2 U' F B' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D' L2 U2 B


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2016)

1:00.89 megaminx PB avg5 with the galaxy, it's nice to not lock up on megaminx


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 26, 2016)

5.70 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R' D' L2 B' R' D L2 R B' D2

fullstep 5s are always nice

y' 
L U' R' D' 
R' U R U' R U R' 
y R U2' R' U R U' R' 
y U' R' F R F' R U' R'
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U

50 moves, 8.77tps


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2016)

6 nice 3x3 solves in a row

9.15, 9.30, 9.73, 10.53, 9.83, 8.93 

edit: apparently the 10.45 avg12 is pb by 0.01, had a counting 12.97 which I could have rolled but got a 14 -_-


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 26, 2016)

Clock is very stupid

Ao12: *11.73*

1. 11.28 UR5- DR3- DL5- UL3- U1- R6+ D0+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R3- D1- L4- ALL4- UR DR 
2. (9.79) UR1- DR2- DL0+ UL5+ U4- R0+ D1+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U2- R5- D3+ L5- ALL1- UR UL 
3. 12.38 UR1- DR2- DL4+ UL2- U3+ R1- D1+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U0+ R5- D1- L3+ ALL5- UL 
4. 12.36 UR4- DR2+ DL0+ UL2+ U1+ R2- D5- L5+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R6+ D5+ L1+ ALL5+ DR DL 
5. 12.18 UR5- DR1- DL4- UL3- U4+ R3- D3- L2- ALL2+ y2 U2- R5+ D0+ L4- ALL4+ UR DR UL 
6. 11.76 UR3- DR5+ DL1- UL5+ U3- R0+ D5+ L4+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R5- D2+ L0+ ALL3- UL 
7. 10.08 UR4- DR0+ DL2- UL2+ U3+ R6+ D5+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R2- D3- L2+ ALL4+ DR 
8. 11.64 UR0+ DR1- DL4+ UL3- U1+ R4+ D1- L3- ALL5- y2 U4- R3+ D0+ L2+ ALL6+ UR DL 
9. 12.73 UR4+ DR5+ DL4+ UL1+ U4+ R5- D1- L1- ALL3- y2 U2- R6+ D5- L3+ ALL4- UR 
10. (14.95) UR5- DR3- DL2+ UL1+ U1+ R2+ D5- L4- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R0+ D1- L5- ALL1+ DR UL 
11. 11.92 UR2+ DR2+ DL1+ UL2+ U5- R1+ D6+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R4+ D6+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
12. 10.99 UR0+ DR6+ DL2+ UL3+ U4- R4+ D4+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R4+ D4+ L3+ ALL1+ UR UL


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 27, 2016)

not sure but i think I'm sub 30 with Roux now
(20.95), 22.44, (28.00), 26.95,23.38=24.26 av5


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jul 27, 2016)

Started getting so many sub-20 OH solves I think I should stop texting my friend about it.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 27, 2016)

megaminx
1:01.82 avg5, 5th (?) sub NR
1:04.52 avg12, nice


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 27, 2016)

First solve of the session was an OLL skip + U perm.

Only 9.71, global average: 12.00


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 27, 2016)

Improved my official best 7x7 mean by *1:33.27*. (7:42.96 to 6:09.69)


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2016)

First timed megaminx solve of the day, 50.66 wat. PB single

Edit: yesssssss

(54.92), 1:01.79, (1:02.78), 59.42, 56.54 = 59.25 avg5

Edit2: wtf another one

56.77, 1:04.80, (1:06.44), (52.56), 58.02 = 59.87
52 is my 2nd best single so far


----------



## hamfaceman (Jul 28, 2016)

Really nice 3x3 times today.
8.07 PB single, 10.25 PB ao5, and 10.89 PB ao12!
9.33, 13.54, *10.27, 10.96, 10.19, 10.26, 10.21*, 11.76, (15.05), 11.92, 10.43, (8.07)

8.07 reconstruction:
D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 U R' D' L U2 R2 U' R B

z2 y
R' B' y' U' R' F R D' R D
y L' U L
U' R U' R' y U R U' R'
R' U' R U2 R' U R
y' U' R U R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2016)

1:00.68 megaminx avg12 wat. First sub NR

Edit: 1:05.01 avg100, could've been sub 1:05 if I didn't fail the last few solves


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 28, 2016)

PBs of the Last tow days:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-28
avg of 12: 9.63

Time List:
1. 9.02 B R2 U' R L2 F' B D' B' F2 U2 D2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' 
2. 9.23 U F B R' D2 B2 U2 D B R F' U2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F B 
3. 10.52 U' R2 B2 R D2 L' F2 L D2 R2 F2 R' U R B U R2 U B2 L' D 
4. 9.36 F' R' B2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' R' U F' R2 D2 F' U' L' 
5. 9.49 U R B2 D L2 F L' U B' D2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 
6. 9.82 D B' U' R' U R2 B' U F U L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D L2 D2 
7. (8.86) U2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 D2 F' D' F R F D L U F' R 
8. 9.01 R2 U' F2 D U F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 L U' R D F D' L2 B U2 F 
9. 10.64 B' R U B' L D F' R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 D2 R' B2 R D' 
10. 9.22 B2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 F D' L D2 B' R2 B R U 
11. (14.67) B' F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D' B L' D L2 F2 L2 F R' F' 
12. 9.97 B R2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 L U2 R' U B' R2 U' B' D' L2 B' F2

10.11 Ao50,
10.32 Ao100

Now using the Thunderclap


----------



## KevinG (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 28, 2016)

5's are cool, too!

5.43 B' L2 R2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 R F2 D' B2 L R2 D2 R' B' U' 

z2
D R' D2 U2 F R' //cross
y' U' R U R' U R U' R' // first pair
y U R U2 R2 U' R // second pair
R U R' // third pair
y R' U' R // fourth pair 
U2 R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // OLL with PLL skip

37/5.43=6.81 meh TPS


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 28, 2016)

1:11. 97 5x5 single....Sub-1:10 pls


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 28, 2016)

Whoo!

All new PBs

2x2 Varasano/LBL
1.00 single Almost sub-1
4.02 ao50 Almost sub-4
4.22 ao100

3x3 ZZ
14.75 ao5 Finally sub-15 
15.80 ao12 Finally sub-16
16.62 ao50 Finally sub-17
16.98 ao100 Finally sub-17

OH ZZ
22.58 ao50 Finally sub-23
23.35 ao100

Yeah I do one session of a billion once every month and break every PB I have lol.


----------



## July (Jul 28, 2016)

New 3x3 Single PB 26.63 - that's 10 seconds faster than my old PB!
Also, learned all 2 look OLLs, currently working on 2 look PLL, only 3 more!


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 28, 2016)

A bunch of cool/good/terrible solves today...

3x3 9.00 full-step single (best full-step ever)

2x2 1.97 Ao5 this is only my third ever sub-2

OH 33.34 lol...

2-4 relay 1:10.00 (that means 4x4 single was PB but I was doing a relay so I don't know the time)

Pyra 3.59 Ao5 (Yussss, really good)

EDIT: literally just got an 8.33 3x3 single (PLL skips are always nice)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 29, 2016)

PB roux average: 22.40


Spoiler



1. 20.98 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F' R' D' B L D' L U' L' R 
2. (19.07) B F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 U F' D' L2 F R' B2 U' L' D 
3. (30.68) F' D R2 L' F R F2 U B' U2 L2 D2 L B2 R' U2 L B2 L' D2 
4. 20.68 B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D U F2 U R' U B D' R2 U B2 D L' F' 
5. 25.53 U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' D' U' F' U2 L F' R


lol scrambles


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 29, 2016)

sorry for the double post
30.78 OH roux PB
CFOP pb is 14.xx


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2016)

doing some 3x3 solves at my hotel

7.46 F2 L D2 B2 L D2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 B' F2 R2 D' B D' R B R F' 

lefty wide antisune to AUFless PLL skip 
failed 2 sub-9s in the avg5 and got 10.69


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Johor open is right around the corner, practicing 5x5 is fun
stats: (hide)
number of times: 37/37
best time: 1:08.92
worst time: 1:26.22

current mo3: 1:20.92 (σ = 4.98)
best mo3: 1:12.36 (σ = 3.44)

current avg5: 1:19.90 (σ = 3.42)
best avg5: 1:14.42 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 1:17.80 (σ = 3.21)
best avg12: 1:16.00 (σ = 2.65)

session avg: 1:17.27 (σ = 2.92)
session mean: 1:17.40


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 29, 2016)

another Roux PB: 17.17
I am improving rapidly


Spoiler



1. 17.17 L' F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 B L' F2 R2 D' F' U R2 B' L'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 30, 2016)

2.52 official skewb single fail

1 move to sledge U perm

I suck


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2016)

wth
Average of 5: 38.58
1. 38.46 D' B2 U r2 D' L F' B r L2 U2 f2 r2 B2 f' R2 B2 r2 U r2 R f' u B2 R' r U2 f' B U r' D2 R' B' D R' f2 U2 r' R 
2. 39.48 u' D2 R' D B D r' D' U' u' R B' R2 F' u2 F' r' F' D R F R D2 B2 R' L' u' R2 r f2 U2 F' B2 D2 F2 u r2 B2 f' U' 
3. (41.72) f' R L' u2 B' D' L u2 U f D' R2 r2 u2 F' u' B2 F' f2 r' B r R B U2 R B2 D B2 R2 L2 B' U' D' L u2 r B2 u B 
4. (36.66) U' F' U' f r2 D2 L r f' B F L2 D u2 U2 F2 f2 L D2 F2 u D' r2 B' f' F2 r F2 D2 B2 f u' L' r2 R B2 D' F' B2 R 
5. 37.80 r' f' R U2 u2 f2 L2 D r' R B' F D u2 f' L' u' f2 B2 u2 R2 r' f2 F D R2 U L f2 r' L2 u' f' D2 f' R' r2 f' R' B2

and of course I get 2 sup-1 solves after that because 4x4 and inconsistency


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 30, 2016)

9.36 tied PB ao5. I just can't seem to break it.
Times were: 9, 10, 9, 9, 8

Also got a 1.08 2x2 single
3 move insert to easy L case


----------



## sqAree (Jul 30, 2016)

3x3 pbs.

ao12: 14.78 (was 15.22 before)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
avg of 12: 14.78

Time List:
1. 14.46 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 F U2 L F2 U R F U2 B' L F R
2. 15.63 U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' L U L' R' D' U' F D B F'
3. 11.72 L B U2 L2 D' L B' R2 B' F2 L U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R'
4. 13.24 L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' R' B' R U2 B2 D' B2 L' F2
5. 15.01 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 F L2 U' F2 L' F' R2 D'
6. 16.57 F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D L' U2 B D' L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L
7. (11.67) B R2 U R2 D2 R2 F L F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B
8. 16.92 U D2 F L2 B D2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B U F' R F D' L B F2 D
9. (18.39) R D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D B2 D2 L' R U' F2 U B'
10. 13.32 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 F R' B' F' U2 B2 D' B
11. 15.20 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 R' U L R' B' D B U' L' F'
12. 15.65 F' D2 B D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L' B R2 F' L U' B U' B' L2



ao5: 13.33 (was 14.05 before)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
avg of 5: 13.33

Time List:
1. 11.72 L B U2 L2 D' L B' R2 B' F2 L U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R'
2. 13.24 L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' R' B' R U2 B2 D' B2 L' F2
3. 15.01 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 F L2 U' F2 L' F' R2 D'
4. (16.57) F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D L' U2 B D' L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L
5. (11.67) B R2 U R2 D2 R2 F L F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B



Usually I get 0-1 sub13 solves in an ao50, here I got a counting 11.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 30, 2016)

'Advay will never sub 11'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
avg of 5: 11.01

Time List:
1. (9.55) L D2 B2 L' F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L U F L' B U F' R2 B F' L' 
2. (14.83) F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B L F D R' D2 R' U R2 B' R' 
3. 11.24 R' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D L B D' B' U L' D2 
4. 11.34 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 U' B' L2 R' D' U' B' D2 L' F2 
5. 10.45 L2 D U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 U2 B R' F' D B F' L B2 F2 U2

PB is 11.00


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2016)

5x5, 
1:02.831 single
1:11.819 ao5 (counting 1:06 wth)
1:13.21 ao12

What even


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 30, 2016)

SUB-11 BABY!!!

10.59 ao50 and 10.82 ao100 PBs
9.99 ao12 is also cool

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
solves/total: 102/102

single
best: 7.847
worst: 16.957

mean of 3
current: 9.567 (σ = 1.49)
best: 9.322 (σ = 0.13)

avg of 5
current: 10.638 (σ = 0.38)
best: 9.717 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 12
current: 10.791 (σ = 1.03)
best: 9.991 (σ = 0.70)

avg of 50
current: 11.045 (σ = 1.07)
best: *10.592* (σ = 0.89)

avg of 100
current: 10.828 (σ = 1.03)
best: *10.828* (σ = 1.03)

Average: 10.822 (σ = 0.99)
Mean: 10.883



Spoiler: Time List



1. 10.826 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R F' L2 D U2 R' D2 B2 F2 R'
2. 10.857 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' D' R U' B L U F' D'
3. 11.377 U' D L F2 D L' F' B2 R F' D2 R2 B' R2 B L2 U2 D2 F2
4. 9.742 R D B D' F2 B' L2 U' L' U2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2
5. 10.938 F2 U2 L F2 R B2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 B F' L F2 U R' D U' B'
6. 10.845 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R' B F L B' D L D2 B L
7. 10.327 R2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U F2 D F R' B2 D' B' D2 L' U L' R2
8. 9.372 R F U2 F2 U' D R' U' F' D2 F2 B2 R B2 R' L' U2 F2 R D2
9. 13.069 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R D2 R B2 D' L' R F U F'
10. 11.001 F2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R' B F2 U L' D2 R2 U'
11. 9.245 B2 D' B2 D U F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' F' D2 B' F L' R2 F'
12. 9.571 F' D L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F L U F2 R B' U' B' R
13. 12.760 D2 L2 B L2 F R2 B' F' U2 R2 D2 U F' L U B2 U' R' D2 L2 B'
14. 11.254 B2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 R F' R2 D B D' B U F L'
15. 11.045 U' B L2 B R2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' R2 D' B' L F U2 L D2
16. 10.927 R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L D' U F2 L' R F L' B R
17. 9.920 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L' U2 F U' L2 D' L F L' U
18. 12.468 D' L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F L2 U B' F2 U' L' D' F L'
19. 10.514 R2 L2 U' R U' L B' U L U' D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 U B
20. 9.479 R U B D' R' B2 L B' U L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F R2 B2
21. 12.042 D' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L' B2 U L' F' U' L B' F' U'
22. 11.818 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 L' B D2 B' L2 R' B R' D F'
23. 10.142 F' U2 L' U' B' L' B' R D U2 R L2 U2 L F2 D2 R B2 U2 L
24. 10.891 R2 F2 U2 L' R' F2 U2 L D2 L U' B F L' F U B2 L' B R2
25. 10.963 F' R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U R' F U2 F2 L' F' L R2 U'
26. 10.700 B D R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 F L D' F2 L D' U2 L D2 F
27. 9.587 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 L D2 F2 D F R' F2 R' U B F2 R F'
28. 10.822 R' B U2 L' B' R2 U F L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2
29. 11.368 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' D B U2 L D2 F' D'
30. 9.588 U L' B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 R D B' U2 F2 R' B2 R2 D' L'
31. 9.421 L B' R F R2 D' B' D2 L' R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 D' L2 D'
32. 11.551 L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 F' D U R2 B F L' D2 R B
33. 12.871 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F' L B' F' U2 L' F2 L2 B' U'
34. 10.362 U2 F U' B U L F B U' R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 L
35. 9.385 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L F' D' B R B2 U' L F2 U2
36. 9.405 D F2 D2 B U2 D R B' R U2 R' F2 L B2 R' F2 L F2 D
37. 9.175 D2 L' F2 L B2 F2 L F2 R B2 R' U' B2 L F D2 B2 F' L' D2
38. 10.433 R' U2 L D2 L2 D2 L F2 L B2 D' U' L D R2 B2 R' B' D
39. 11.140 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U F D' L2 D U B' L R U' R'
40. 13.438 D L2 U2 F U' B R F' L' B R' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 L2 D2 L
41. 10.450 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D F D2 B2 U R D2 F L R2 B'
42. 8.843 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 F' L U' F2 R2 F U2
43. 10.272 L' D' L' B D' B R U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 F U2 F' R2 B' L
44. 9.038 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 D2 R' U F2 D' F2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R D2 R2 F2 R2
45. 10.494[dropped cube] R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 U2 F U' B R2 F2 D' B R' F2
46. 10.121 D2 L2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' L' D' R2 D' B' D2 F' R D'
47. 12.364 D2 F2 L B R2 U' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 B'
48. 10.541 U B L' D L B' U' D B' U2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 L' U2 D2
49. 9.452 U F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 L' U L' B2 L' U2 R2 U F2
50. 10.343[lolscramble] R' D2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F' U2 L D' R2 U F2 R'
51. 10.745 U' D2 R B L2 U2 B' L' D B2 R F2 R F2 B2 L F2 R U2 R'
52. 11.435 D F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' U R2 F U' R' F' L
53. 11.662 D U2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 B' D2 F' R D R2 F' D' B2 F D'
54. 12.174 U2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L U2 B2 L' D2 B L F L' D' R2 U F' L'
55. 9.344 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L' U2 L2 R F' R' B2 R U
56. 12.708 L' F U2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' U' F2 R2 F U2 B2 L' B
57. 8.920 F' U B' R B' U R' D R U2 L' U2 L' B2 L D2 F2 D2 R D'
58. 10.960 B L B2 D' L' D' L' U2 B U2 R' L' D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 D2
59. 10.337 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 L B' L D L U2 F' R U F2
60. 9.731 U2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' U' B L B2 F2 D' B' F' R' D2
61. 13.317 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L B2 D' U F R' B D2 U'
62. 16.957 D' U R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L' U2 F' L' B' D' B2 U F2 R'
63. 10.367 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U R2 F L B F' U L' B
64. 11.818 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F U2 R' U' B' R2 B' L' U L' B
65. 11.833 B2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R D2 L' B L F' U' B2 U L
66. 9.920 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 U' F2 R' D L' B' U' L2 U' F'
67. 10.085 D' U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 R' F U2 L' U' B' L' R' F U2
68. 11.674 U R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F D' R2 F L' B2 D B' D F
69. 11.610 D' F' U' F' U B U L2 F' R' B2 D2 R F2 B2 L U2 R D2 R'
70. 10.262 L U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B U L' B' D2 L F2
71. 10.192 U L2 B2 D U F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F' D B U2 R2 U' F' L' F' D2
72. 12.935 R2 F U' R2 D' F R' U R2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R F
73. 13.266 U2 R D B' R F2 R D L2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 U
74. 13.196 R D L F2 D' B D R D2 F D2 F2 R2 U R2 U D2 F2 B2 L2 D'
75. 10.511 D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R' D2 R D2 R2 B' L F2 D2 F' R F2 D B'
76. 10.118 F2 D' F' R' B' R L B2 R' F' U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2
77. 12.797 B' F2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F L2 F' U2 L F D' U' L D' L2 B' L2 F2
78. 9.862 B' U2 B R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' L' D R D' R' B' R' B L2 U
79. 10.893 R2 D2 B F L2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 R' U F L' U' B2 D' U'
80. 12.828 B' F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U' R' D2 R' B D' R F2 D F'
81. 11.201 U F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' D U F L R' F' U2 F2 R'
82. 9.684 U2 D' L U2 F' L U' R L2 U R2 F2 U' D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U L'
83. 11.291 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F R' U' L U B R' D' L' R
84. 10.192 L2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 R B' D R' F' U' L2 F2 L' F
85. 10.136 U2 B R' U2 L' F R2 F D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R D2 R'
86. 11.669 R2 F' D2 L' B' R' F D L F' D F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2
87. 11.037 L2 R2 D F2 D L2 U B2 D R2 U2 F' U L' D2 U2 R B' D R'
88. 11.958 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 R F L' U F' D B' F' D2 F2
89. 8.975 R L' F2 L2 D2 L B R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2
90. 10.717 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F L F' U F U' B2 R B' F'
91. 9.909 U' F2 D' B' U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 R D2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 R D2 B
92. 9.486 B2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 R U2 F U R B' L D B U' B2
93. 12.380[wrong oll] L F2 R2 B' R U D' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2
94. 9.843 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L B2 U' F L' D2 B L' D2 F'
95. 11.591 U' R B' U2 L F2 D' F' U F2 R L2 F2 R B2 R' D2 L' F2 U2
96. 12.383+ B' D2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 B' D2 R2 B' U L D'
97. 10.420 L2 F' R' B2 D' R2 F' D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 L' D2 L' B2 D'
98. 12.369 D L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L' B' D F2 D' L2 F' U B
99. 11.060 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B R' D U L' D' L2 B R' D2 F'
100. 10.307 F' L' B U' D B2 L B U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 R F2 R' B2
101. 10.548 D2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' R' B R F D' R F2 D' L U2
102. 7.847 B' R2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 U R2 B2 U' R F2 L U' L2 B' R B2 F2



Time distribution:
7+: 1
8+: 3
9+: 22
10+: 36
11+: 21
12+: 13
13+: 5
14+: 0
15+: 0
16+: 1

Could've been faster but I was rushing because I had football training. That's what caused the plus 2 near the end. Still stoked tho!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 30, 2016)

my first solves with my new 3 megaminxes. first solve wth I don't even

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
solves/total: 3/3

single
best: 49.85
worst: 1:09.80

mean of 3
current: 58.72 (σ = 10.16)
best: 58.72 (σ = 10.16)

Average: 56.49 (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 58.72

Time List:
1. 49.85 done with the ss aurora
2. 56.49 qiyi sculpted
3. 1:09.80 qiyi convex (lolfail)


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
avg of 5: 2.66

Time List:
1. 2.69 L' B L B' U B R' B' 
2. 2.53 R' B L' B' L R L' B R 
3. (1.30) B' L' U' B' L U B' L 
4. 2.75 R L R' L' B U B L' B 
5. (3.42) R U L B' L R' U B R'

Bruh those scrambles...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 30, 2016)

decided to get a new sq1 with the new core, and I after 50 solves I got back to my old times 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
solves/total: 52/52

single
best: 11.01
worst: 25.61

mean of 3
current: 17.44 (σ = 5.40)
best: 13.64 (σ = 3.54)

avg of 5
current: 20.05 (σ = 1.85)
best: 13.94 (σ = 1.49)

avg of 12
current: 18.40 (σ = 2.18)
best: 16.99 (σ = 2.90)

avg of 50
current: 17.92 (σ = 2.53)
best: 17.92 (σ = 2.53)

Average: 18.06 (σ = 2.57)
Mean: 18.00

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 19.88 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1) 
2. 25.61 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(0, -4) 
3. 11.01 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/ 
4. 17.67 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1) 
5. 12.24 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -2) 
6. 14.50 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -5) 
7. 15.06 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0) 
8. 21.60 (-3, -4)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
9. 21.14 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
10. 19.81 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
11. 15.31 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(5, -4) 
12. 18.56 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0) 
13. 15.41 (-3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
14. 20.16 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(5, 0) 
15. 16.31 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0) 
16. 20.60 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0) 
17. 20.45 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
18. 16.27 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
19. 19.21 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
20. 14.16 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, 5)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3) 
21. 18.30 (1, -3)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
22. 19.24 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
23. 21.14 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -1)/(2, 0) 
24. 16.34 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0) 
25. 20.03 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3) 
26. 19.80 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/ 
27. 11.47 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
28. 12.67 (-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
29. 17.78 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
30. 13.75 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -2) 
31. 22.25 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4) 
32. 18.52 (-2, 3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(6, -4) 
33. 21.60 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0) 
34. 22.24 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, -3) 
35. 19.25 (-3, 5)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -1) 
36. 15.64 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -4)/ 
37. 16.68 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -2) 
38. 19.85 (4, 3)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
39. 19.02 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
40. 16.43 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 1)/(6, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
41. 20.31 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
42. 14.76 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
43. 18.13 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
44. 18.73 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, -2) 
45. 19.04 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
46. 15.29 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, 0) 
47. 17.61 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
48. 19.38 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/ 
49. 23.04 (-3, 5)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/ 
50. 11.55 (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
51. 22.14 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0) 
52. 18.62 (-3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)



also 48.55 mega single with the ss aurora, 51.01 with the sculpted qiyi ^^


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 30, 2016)

Gonna do a PB post to keep track of my PBs 

*Puzzle:* single/avg5/avg12/avg100/
*2x2:* 0.1x/1.49/1.81/2.44 (stackmat: 0.xy/2.02/2.6x)
*3x3:* 6.40 (6.89 NL)/8.72/9.47/10.39
*4x4:* 31.71/39.70/42.95/46.47
*5x5:* 1:18/1:25/1:31
*OH:* 10.48/14.83/16.xy
*Mega:* 1:02/1:13.02/1:15/1:22
*Pyra:* 0.2x/1.8x/2.4x/3.29 (stackmat: 0.97/2.98/3.5x)
*Clock:* 7.36/9.96
*Square-1:* 7.07/12.74/13.12/16.51
*Skewb:* lol/3.xy/5.xy
*2-4 Relay:* 58.xy
*2-5 Relay:* 2:4x

*Puzzle:* single/mo3/avg5/avg12
*6x6:* 2:38/2:5x/3:0x
*7x7:* 4:18/4:3x
*Feet:* 1:5x
*FMC: *30 (twice)
*3BLD:* 20.85/25.40/26.35/29.64
*4BLD:* 3:20.xy
*5BLD:* 12:36 (8:31 best dnf)
*2-4 BLD Relay:* 12:xy
*MBLD: *39/42 56:58 (33:48 memo)


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 30, 2016)

6.39 official clock average!
NR, WR#7 

(also PB by 1.23s, LOL)


----------



## mafergut (Jul 30, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> my first solves with my new 3 megaminxes. first solve wth I don't even
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
> solves/total: 3/3
> ...


Interested in knowing your opinion on the SS Aurora vs Qiyi Sculpted. I got the Aurora and I think it's great so maybe I will pass on the Qiyi.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 30, 2016)

I won 3x3 and tied for first in an unofficial competition at the Cat-and-Mouse-game store!
It was super casual, there were only 19 people, they did singles instead of averages, and they handscrambled.

3x3-1st 18.xx (only one other person could sub-20)
2x2-2nd 6.99 lolfail aforementioned sub-20 guy got face-skip/oll-cancel and a 4.xx
Pyraminx-3rd 14.06 lol i don't do pyra

They also had mirror blocks and mega, but you could only compete in three events.
$5 entrance fee < $25 winnings = $20.
It was pretty fun. Probably because I won.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 30, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Interested in knowing your opinion on the SS Aurora vs Qiyi Sculpted. I got the Aurora and I think it's great so maybe I will pass on the Qiyi.


Haven't lubed the Aurora yet, and I think it has a lot of potenzial  will upload some solves videos with all 3 minxes soon!


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 31, 2016)

best 3x3 solves of the day...
9.22 single, usually about my best every day-ish
10.07 Ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
avg of 5: 10.07

Time List:
1. (9.22) B' D F' R' L' B U L D' L R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D
2. 10.07 R F2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' B' L B' D' U2 L U' R2 F2
3. (10.17) R F2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F D' F' D2 B F2 D U2 R B'
4. 10.03 D' U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B D U B' D2 L2 R U B L' F2
5. 10.10 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D U' R2 U B R2 D2 U F2 D' L B F2 L'

and an 11.96 Ao12


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

1.3somethingidon'tremember 2x2 single. Best in over a year. It was F2 sexy F' AUF. Not bad.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 31, 2016)

12.00 avg5 on cam! Was PB at the time, but in the same session I've gotten it down to 11.75. I love my new YueXiao.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Johor open:
44.09 4x4 avg, not even improving my national ranking lmao
Sub-1:20 5x5 avg, 1:14 single
3BLD mean! Slow af but a mean is a mean
Squan NR single 
Lol failed 3x3 finals tho, finished last with a 14 second avg XD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 31, 2016)

Kilominx is fun  (not even UWR's tho)

16.52 single
22.33 avg5
23.83 avg12
24.99 avg50

pls let this be an official event soon kek


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 31, 2016)

oooh nice times 7.72 3x3 single (3rd best ever)
9.80 Ao5 (3rd best ever)
PB Ao12 10.34


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 31, 2016)

Megaminx: (SS Aurora)

46.97 3rd best single
51.88 PB avg5
53.65 PB avg12
55.08 PB avg50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 31, 2016)

Tom got 4bld ocr + 3bld NR mean and single

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1666/competitors/60

Also 3.56 pyraminx ocr by http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1666/competitors/9


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Jul 31, 2016)

PB Square-1 Average of 5 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-1
avg of 5: 13.64

Time List:
1. 13.67 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/ 
2. (17.08) (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/ 
3. 13.70 (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, -4)/(4, 0) 
4. (13.47) (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
5. 13.55 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)

and also PB Square-1 Average of 12
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-1
avg of 12: 15.12

Time List:
1. 13.64 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2) 
2. 17.18 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -2) 
3. 13.91 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1) 
4. 17.23 (1, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2) 
5. (17.41) (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
6. 13.67 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/ 
7. 17.08 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/ 
8. 13.70 (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, -4)/(4, 0) 
9. (13.47) (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
10. 13.55 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0) 
11. 15.19 (3, -1)/(3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
12. 16.03 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -1)


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2016)

last year I missed skewb podium at nationals by 0.06, this year by 0.11


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 1, 2016)

16.96 roux pb single


----------



## CubingGenius (Aug 1, 2016)

18.04 avg5. I had three T ZBLLs in the average which helped.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 2, 2016)

solved a 13x13

started at 10:00 AM and finished it at 6:30 PM


----------



## hamfaceman (Aug 2, 2016)

Might be able to solve a 4x4 without being laughed at now.
46.79 single, 53.47 ao5, 54.74 ao12. Now I just need consistency.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2016)

1:19.79 Mega single - first sub-1:20


----------



## mafergut (Aug 2, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Might be able to solve a 4x4 without being laughed at now.
> 46.79 single, 53.47 ao5, 54.74 ao12. Now I just need consistency.


I can't sub-1 at 4x4 yet (PB is 1:07.xx) and I wouldn't expect people to laugh at me... unless they want to eat my 4x4 
Just joking but when fast(er) people say things like "oh, what a terrible 4x4 solve, it was just 30 seconds with double parity", we slowpokes feel a bit bad about ourselves, even if we are old slowpokes (like over 40 y/o). And now I realize that even I do that... at my patzer level. I have to avoid doing it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2016)

So I just tried a bunch of yau solves on 4x4 for fun (I normally use Hoya) and I uhh... Kinda got crazy good times. Time to switch ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Number of solves: 40
Best Time: 39.152
Worst Time: 53.123
Session Avg: 44.835
Session Mean: 44.900
Individual Times: 
39.752, 43.988, 48.123, 44.326, 44.021, 46.171, 45.354, 39.886, 50.858, 44.059, 47.393, 43.021, 49.890, 45.455, 41.687, 47.056, 47.690, 43.367, 41.056, 39.887, 47.090, 41.387, 43.821, 45.091, (53.123), 47.255, 47.889, 42.851, 46.860, 47.157, 47.556, 43.056, 44.321, (39.152), 43.596, 43.654, 47.289, 44.626, 44.055, 43.164


----------



## asacuber (Aug 2, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Might be able to solve a 4x4 without being laughed at now.
> 46.79 single, 53.47 ao5, 54.74 ao12. Now I just need consistency.



How did you get so fast? I remember at one point we both were like 70 seconds and you kept on improving from thereon.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2016)

More megaminx solves

56.63 PB avg5, counting 52 wat
1:00.82 avg12 with counting 1:11 lol
1:03.92 avg100 wat

there were 6 sub 55s in total. I should be practicing events held at a comp I have soon, there's no megaminx...


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Iggy said:


> there were 6 sub 55s in total. I should be practicing events held at a comp I have soon, there's no megaminx...


Get an FMC mean pls, it's the only thing you're missing


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Get an FMC mean pls, it's the only thing you're missing


Yeah I should really practice a bit. Need to get more patient at it though


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Because I can




Iggy said:


> Yeah I should really practice a bit. Need to get more patient at it though


Eh, a bad mean is still a mean, just check your solution a ton of times.


----------



## Torch (Aug 2, 2016)

Joined the all events completion club and reached top 100 in KinchRanks!


----------



## hamfaceman (Aug 2, 2016)

asacuber said:


> How did you get so fast? I remember at one point we both were like 70 seconds and you kept on improving from thereon.


During that time I was still using redux, and since I switched to Yau my times have been dropping quite a bit. I've had a decent amount of time to practise recently too, so that might be a contributing factor.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 3, 2016)

lol pyra PB single

1. 1.41 U R L R' L' U B U b' u'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 3, 2016)

9.66 square-1 single

(1, 0) / (2, 5) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2)

2,0 / 6,6 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / (yes I know this is 2 moves)
1,0 / 3,3 / 
0,3 / -1,-1 / 
-5,-5 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 6,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 5,6 

should have been 6 moves to U - Z lol

part of a 14.72 avg5, solve after this had kite-kite but failed because parity


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 3, 2016)

tied my roux PB today, 16.96
and a few more sub 20s


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

7x7 PB's
single 4:45.953
Mo3 4:56.820
Ao12 5:10.893

came close to beating ao5 (5:07.45) with a 5:07.634


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Counting 46 and 47 lmao, guess I'm using Yau now, goodbye Hoya it was nice knowing you (yes, switching right after I get a 44.09 official avg with Hoya)

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 36.822
Worst Time: 48.557
Session Avg: 42.971
Session Mean: 42.924
Individual Times: 
40.620, 43.788, 41.820, 43.388, 42.689, 47.857, 46.926, (36.822), 40.624, 41.920, 40.086, (48.557)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2016)

Mega PBs
1:15.64 single
1:26.15 ao5 (solves 6-10)
1:28.82 ao12

1:28.09, 1:33.03, 1:21.86, 1:28.68, (2:10.38), 1:27.32, 1:30.17, 1:23.20, 1:27.92, (1:15.64), 1:39.67, 1:28.22


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2016)

Rolled my 1:03.92 avg100 yesterday to a 1:03.66. 59.61 and 59.53 avg5s too, 5th and 6th sub 1s


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Rolled my 1:03.92 avg100 yesterday to a 1:03.66. 59.61 and 59.53 avg5s too, 5th and 6th sub 1s


Darn, I should get the Xman, but I feel bad for the new SS mega that I won lol


----------



## mafergut (Aug 3, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Darn, I should get the Xman, but I feel bad for the new SS mega that I won lol


If what you won is the new SS Aurora Mega maybe it's worth a try. I have it and love it but, of course, I'm a patzer around 3 minutes so better ask @TheCoolMinxer. I did  and, for now, I'm refraining from buying the XMD Galaxy. If I ever buy it, the consensus seems to be on the sculpted.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 3, 2016)

mafergut said:


> If what you won is the new SS Aurora Mega maybe it's worth a try. I have it and love it but, of course, I'm a patzer around 3 minutes so better ask @TheCoolMinxer. I did  and, for now, I'm refraining from buying the XMD Galaxy. If I ever buy it, the consensus seems to be on the sculpted.


just got PB ao5 with my xman 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-3
avg of 5: 50.29

Time List:
1. (46.64) R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
2. (58.47) R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
3. 56.31 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
4. 47.00 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
5. 47.54 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

2 times the same one look PLL 
edit: 53.47 pb avg12


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> just got PB ao5 with my xman



How's the new SS? Is the Xman that much better? Mine's still pretty bad since it's not setup, I figured I'd break it in a bit before lubing.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2016)

XMan is godly.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 3, 2016)

I learned full PLL lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I learned full PLL lol


but _why_


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 3, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> but _why_


All I had left was V perm, 2 of the G perms, N perms, and R perms. I was doing some team blind a while ago, and my caller taught me an easy and fast R perm that can be mirrored to the left for the other one, as well as a setup to J perm for N perm and the mirror case on left. Then I just learned the 2 last G perms today using J perm setups and stuff like that and then just the V perm was left so I just learned it.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2016)

Rolled my 1:03.66 avg100 to a 1:03.52 avg100 lol. Got 2 more sub 1 avg5s as well as a 51.61 single, second best


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 3, 2016)

pyraminx pb ao5 and 12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-3
avg of 12: 3.83

Time List:
1. 3.46 U' B U' L' R B L' U' 
2. 4.05 U L U' R' L' B' R' B l r' b 
3. 4.46 U R' U L' U' B' R' L' l r b' u 
4. 4.30 L' B U' R' L R' B' L' b 
5. 3.22 L U L U' R' L B' L l b' u 
6. (3.21) U' B R L' R' B' L U' r b 
7. 3.84 R B' L U' R U' L' U l' u' 
8. (5.90) U L B' R' U R' U' L l b' u 
9. 3.30 U B L' U R' U L' U L' l 
10. 4.18 U B' U' R B' L' R B' b u' 
11. 4.06 U B' U R' B R' B' U l r b 
12. 3.47 L' U B' U' L B R' U' r

3.45 avg5 in there.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

2x2-10x10 Relay in 1:24:47.427

Messed up parity twice on 10x10 and once on 9x9  could easily get sub 1:15


----------



## Cale S (Aug 3, 2016)

square-1

14.21 avg5
15.46 avg12
16.28 avg25
17.45 avg50


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 3, 2016)

Very happy, today in tech camp I beat my PB by more than 3 seconds and got a 16.48 solve


----------



## Torch (Aug 3, 2016)

Feet:
56.24 ao5
59.18 ao12 
1:03.28 ao50

Ugh, if I could get rid of the really stupid mistakes I'd be sub-1 easily.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

15:50.531 9x9 Single, Just obliterated my PB. used Redux.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 4, 2016)

35.48 4x4 single 

followed by a 42 with redux + cross done at around 24


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

20.76 Roux average of 5 (PB)



PenguinsDontFly said:


> I learned full PLL lol


Lol. how fast do you average with CFOP? Let me guess, sub 20?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 4, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 20.76 Roux average of 5 (PB)
> 
> 
> Lol. how fast do you average with CFOP? Let me guess, sub 20?


You're improving.

Sub 15, usually about 13.5. Im better at ZZ than CFOP, im like sub 12. Crosses are difficult.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Aug 4, 2016)

10.51 ao100.  Also tied my Pb ao50, (10.29) which kinda sucks.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 4, 2016)

PeeBee Avorage ov Twelf

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
avg of 12: 10.97

Time List:
1. (10.06) B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R B2 L' F2 B' U' F' L B' R' U L R' 
2. 10.87 L' B2 F2 D F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 L D' B L U' L2 B2 U2 L' 
3. (11.97) L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D' R B2 U' R F R 
4. 11.80 U2 B2 L F2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L R' D2 B D' F2 U2 L2 
5. 11.05 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 R' F2 D' R2 U' R' D' F' L' U 
6. 10.86 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 U' F' R B F' U' R D2 U' F2 
7. 11.08 D' F2 R D2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R2 F' D L R U2 L B U' 
8. 10.20 U R B2 L2 F' R' B2 R L2 U2 B D2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 
9. 10.62 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 R F2 B' L F D U2 L R D U L 
10. 10.14 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D B' L' U R D' L' D' L U R 
11. 11.23 U B' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B U2 D R' F' L U' R' D R D2 
12. 11.81 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D R2 D' L2 D' B L' D' R B F D' U2 R2 D' U'


----------



## asacuber (Aug 4, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> PeeBee Avorage ov Twelf
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
> avg of 12: 10.97
> ...



#consistency


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 4, 2016)

wat

5.23 F' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D U L2 U' B L U L2 B2 L R2

y z2 // inspection
L F' R' F U2 L2 //xxcross
U' R U' R' U' R U R' //3rd pair
U' L' U' L //4th pair
U' R' F R U R' U' F R //OLL
U' M2 U'M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 //H-perm

fullstep PB by half a second and my 3rd fullstep sub6 

36/5.23=6.88 TPS... (kinda BJ)

a few solves later, not bad either

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
avg of 5: 7.62

Time List:
1. 7.33 R' F U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U R' B2 D B2 
2. (9.27) F2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' B' D2 F R' D L D U R B2 
3. 7.00 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' R' B' L' R B2 R B' D B2 L2 R 
4. (6.96) R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B U2 B U R B F' L U2 B D L D 
5. 8.52 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 B D' U2 R' D U' L F2 U' B2


----------



## Chree (Aug 4, 2016)

The only event that I really didn't practice at all before Nats was 4x4.

Previous Official Single: 44.52
Previous Official Average: 49.76

New Official Single: 39.74 (-4.80)
New Official Average: 44.59 (-5.17)

I have no business getting that kind of result in comp. This is the power of not caring.


----------



## Torch (Aug 4, 2016)

Feet:
41.24 single
49.30 mo3
54.15 ao5
57.06 ao12
59.18 ao50
1:00.33 ao100

Next step: stop popping and corner twisting.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 4, 2016)

2-8 Relay in 22:32.570

Sub 2-9 UWR  (maybe)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Yay finally! 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
avg of 5: 9.85

Time List:
1. (9.49) B F2 L2 U L2 D F2 U B2 L2 R2 D F D2 R B U' R B' L U' 
2. (10.78) U' B D2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B2 D B U F' R D L2 U' L' 
3. 9.61 D2 B2 R F2 D2 L R B2 L' B2 U2 D F' R2 U F L2 D2 B' F' 
4. 10.26 B' D2 B R2 F U' F' L D' B' U2 B U2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 
5. 9.67 U' R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F' R' B' L B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yay finally!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
> avg of 5: 9.85
> ...



is this 3x3? If so, I'm the fastest speedcuber in St. Louis by only 0.41. Anyway congrats!


----------



## Torch (Aug 4, 2016)

39.85 B' U' R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' F2 U2 F U2 F2 R' B' U 

R F' R L'
z x' L' U' L U' F' U2 F2 U' F'
F' U' F U' R U R' 
U' R' U R U y R' U R
F R' F' R
y F R' F' L F R F' L'

40/39.85 = 1.004 TPS

OK then.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Chree said:


> The only event that I really didn't practice at all before Nats was 4x4.
> 
> Previous Official Single: 44.52
> Previous Official Average: 49.76
> ...


Hah, it happens to me whenever I don't care about an event. I got 6x6 NR because of this (I didn't care so much that I assembled my cube 5 mins before my round XD)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 5, 2016)

First sub60 4x4 single. It also happened to be sub50, so I got that going for me.

49.884 Fw B R2 U' L' R B' Uw2 L U' Fw2 R Uw' L' Rw2 F Fw' B2 L2 Rw' U2 R D Fw2 R U2 Uw' D2 F2 Fw2 L2 R' F' R' U Uw' L Rw2 Fw Uw


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yay finally!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
> avg of 5: 9.85
> ...



Me a few weeks ago at school


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 5, 2016)

Lol scrambles make me happy 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
avg of 5: 1.80

Time List:
1. 1.77 U' R' U F2 U2 R U' R2 U' 
2. (1.69) R' U F' R2 F R' U' R' U' 
3. (2.47) F2 R F2 R2 U R' F2 U' R2 
4. 1.76 U' R' F U2 R' F R2 F R' U2 
5. 1.85 R2 U' R F2 U' F' U R' U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 5, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> is this 3x3? If so, I'm the fastest speedcuber in St. Louis by only 0.41. Anyway congrats!


yee
that's ao5 though, what's your ao50 (do you keep track?)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2016)

11.31 3x3 avg100
10.84 avg25

with this nice avg5:
Average of 5: 9.68
1. 9.42 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B' D2 F' U2 R' F L D' B2 L' F' D2 L' F' 
2. (11.16) B L2 B U2 B' D2 F' U2 F' D2 F R B2 L' U2 B' U' R2 B2 U' B' 
3. 9.80 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 U B2 R D' F U B' U' L U2 
4. 9.82 U' D2 L F' B' L' U R U' F' D' L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 
5. (9.41) B2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 U R F2 L' B L U' L2 D L' D


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 5, 2016)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> First sub60 4x4 single. It also happened to be sub50, so I got that going for me.
> 
> 49.884 Fw B R2 U' L' R B' Uw2 L U' Fw2 R Uw' L' Rw2 F Fw' B2 L2 Rw' U2 R D Fw2 R U2 Uw' D2 F2 Fw2 L2 R' F' R' U Uw' L Rw2 Fw Uw



My first sub minute was a 53


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yee
> that's ao5 though, what's your ao50 (do you keep track?)



rarely do I do Ao50s or 100s in any event put 2x2 and or pyra, but I think I got a 10.9 once


----------



## mafergut (Aug 5, 2016)

Starting to get sub-3 min 5x5 solves, after I solved my first 5x5 in January this year. Got a 2:51.xx and two solves later a 2:48.xx. Still a long way to go until 5x5 is in line with my 3x3 and 4x4 times (which aren't great either but...). My aim is to get some sub-1min 4x4 and sub-2min 5x5 solves before I'm too old


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 5, 2016)

10.32 3x3 ao50


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 5, 2016)

Some big-cube practice! I have a comp and I kinda want to make cutoff. 5x5-2:30, 6x6-4:15

4x4
First sub-1! 59.98
Kinda wish I had sub-1 with feet first, but, hey, I'll take it. Feet is still stuck at 1:02.

5x5
ao1. 2:10.17
ao5. 2:24.39
ao12. 2:32.20
mean of 31. 2:37.85
Getting closer...

6x6
I finally got a round to doing 50 solves. Took all day.
ao1. 4:40.66 
ao5. 5:03.20
ao12. 5:10.73
ao50. 5:26.18
Comps in a week. Hope I can make it.

lol I suck a big cubes.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 5, 2016)

2x2 1.139 single. 6-mover.

Scramble: R2 U2 R' F' R F' U2 F2 U2

Reconstruction: y2 x' U R' U' R U R'

I didn't realize the cube was solved after 6 moves, so I tried the scramble again. 0.561.

Last solve of 3.961 ao5. 3rd best ever, I think.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 5, 2016)

2-10 Relay in 1:13:10.300
I'm convinced I could get sub 1 hour with enough practice.


----------



## Torch (Aug 5, 2016)

Feet:
37.00 single (Y U NO SUB-NR)
45.43 mo3
48.64 ao5
54.19 ao12
56.04 ao50
56.90 ao100

Dropped like 5-7 seconds off my PBs in just 2 days!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2016)

7.35 3x3 single 

F2 D U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B L U' F2 D' F2 U2 R' B D 

LL was F' r U R' U' r' F R


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 5, 2016)

I think 2x2 might become my new main event.

3.705 PB ao5 with a counting 2
4.247 PB ao12 with a counting 2 and 3 3's
4.794 PB ao50 starting with 8 sub-5s in a row
4.895 PB ao100.

2x2 is the kind of event that you can get really carried away with and accidentally do a hundred solves without looking up.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 7.35 3x3 single
> 
> F2 D U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B L U' F2 D' F2 U2 R' B D
> 
> LL was F' r U R' U' r' F R


21 solves later I got a 6.92 
second sub-7

L F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F R' F2 U F2 D' B F2 D2 

x' L' R' U' R x' L' D' // 2x2x2
y U2 F' R' F // finish xcross
y' U' R' U R // second pair
U' R U2 R' U' y R' U' R // third pair
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // fourth pair
U F U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLLCP


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 5, 2016)

OH 
23.78,23.38, (26.57), (22.37), 24.53
best solve I used 2GLL


----------



## qaz (Aug 5, 2016)

8.09 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(2, 0)

-2,0 / 0,1 / 3,3 /
1,6 /
2,2 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 1,1 / -3,0 / -3,0 /
6,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -4,0


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 6, 2016)

8x8 (done over two days)
single: 9:45.650
Mo3: 10:41.548
Ao5: 11:08.967
Finally a sub 10 8x8 solve.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 6, 2016)

9.79 3x3 average of 50


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Aug 6, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> sub 5 in comp





Matt11111 said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight...



Well he didn't say what event, so it could be 2x2. 

10.20 ao50, inching my way closer to a sub 10.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 6, 2016)

7.49 fullstep single

U2 R U2 L2 D' R2 B' R2 F' L F2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 

x2 F2 U' R' F D2 // cross
R' U2 R2 U R' // first pair
y2 D' R U R' D // second pair
y' U2 R U' R' // third pair
y R U2 R' U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 // fourth pair + WV
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL


----------



## CLL Smooth (Aug 6, 2016)

11.533 pb single. Full-step, nuff said.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 6, 2016)

sq1: 
10.43 single
4 11.xy singles
15.00 avg5
16.81 avg12 
18.13 avg50

not bad considering I know like 5 EP's lol



Spoiler



Session average: 18.13
1. 18.70 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -2)
2. 15.89 (3, 2) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -4) / (-5, 0)
3. 19.96 (-5, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / 
4. 15.72 (4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, -2) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0)
5. 19.41 (0, 5) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (4, -3) / (4, -1) / 
6. 20.88 (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0)
7. 19.82 (4, 0) / (-3, 6) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (3, -2) / (-4, -3) / (2, 0) / (4, -3) / (0, -1)
8. 18.43 (1, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -2) / (2, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0)
9. 17.99 (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -5) / (3, -2) / (-5, -4) / 
10. 14.92 (4, 3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / 
11. 16.09 (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / 
12. 16.20 (0, 5) / (4, -2) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -1) / 
13. 16.51 (0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 0) / 
14. 16.17 (4, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -3) / 
15. (23.95) (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3)
16. 20.55 (3, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-4, 0) / (2, -2) / (6, 0)
17. 18.27 (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)
18. 15.67 (1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, -2) / (6, 0)
19. (10.47) (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, -5)
20. 17.47 (0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (6, -4) / (0, -2) / (4, -4)
21. 17.32 (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4)
22. 21.78 (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (6, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) / 
23. (25.35) (-2, 0) / (-3, 6) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / 
24. 15.90 (1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / 
25. 21.88 (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, -4) / (6, -1) / 
26. (23.63) (-3, 2) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / 
27. (11.43) (-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, -2) / (4, -5)
28. 20.64 (0, -4) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (-3, -4) / (6, -5) / (0, -2)
29. 18.83 (3, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / 
30. 17.92 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) / (6, -3)
31. 18.04 (0, 5) / (3, -3) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, -2) / (6, 0)
32. 19.79 (0, -1) / (4, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, -3) / (6, -4) / 
33. 18.13 (0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (6, -3) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4) / 
34. 21.90 (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4)
35. 17.16 (-2, 0) / (3, 6) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0)
36. 18.23 (4, 0) / (2, 5) / (-2, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / 
37. 18.10 (1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (0, -4) / (4, -2)
38. 22.77 (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / 
39. 20.95 (-3, 2) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -1) / (1, 0) / 
40. 22.75 (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, -1) / (0, -1)
41. (11.30) (6, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, -4) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0)
42. 18.76 (-3, 5) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-1, 0) / (6, -5)
43. 19.59 (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, -2) / (4, 0) / (6, -1) / (3, 0)
44. 17.61 (-2, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
45. 11.58 (-5, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, -2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)
46. 14.95 (1, 6) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (-4, -2) / (1, -2) / (0, -4)
47. 15.13 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (2, 0) / (3, -2) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0)
48. 14.92 (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -4) / (6, -4)
49. 16.71 (0, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)
50. 17.87 (-3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0) / (2, 0)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 6, 2016)

Third sub-5 3x3 single:
4.982 U' B' D B' D' L' U' B U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 L
z2
M U' L2 D2 r' F' 
U2 r' U' R U' M' U2 R U R'
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
U M' U' M U M' U2 M U' M2 U

edit: well pb ao 12 just happened too


Spoiler



avg of 12: 6.744

Time List:
1. 6.044 F' L2 D2 U' B2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 B D2 U R' U R2 D' F D' 
2. 5.346 B' R' D F2 B U F2 B R U2 R F2 U2 B2 L' F2 L U2 R' U 
3. (9.264) R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B U2 L U' B2 R2 B' L2 D2 U' L' D2 
4. 6.171 L' F' D2 F D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 B2 L D F' U' R D' L' U2 B 
5. 7.180 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 D F2 R2 F R' D B2 D2 L F' D' R' D' 
6. 7.394 B2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 F L2 F D2 F' D L' R U B2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 
7. 7.394 U L2 U L2 D2 F' R B2 U' F2 U2 B D2 B R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 
8. (4.982) U' B' D B' D' L' U' B U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 L 
9. 7.394 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B' D' F D2 U' R2 F' L R' F' R 
10. 7.471 F' B' U2 B' U B L' D' F U D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 
11. 6.013 D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B F2 U2 F2 U L' U B' L D' B R' D U 
12. 7.033 R B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R' F2 U2 B U2 R' B2 F


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Aug 6, 2016)

7x7 PB single, 2:49.13, third sub 2:50
With better centers it could have been ~2:39






goal: win with Michał Halczuk 
* ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 6, 2016)

more square-(kinda)fun

10.87 fai single (adj-adj at 7.5)
13.89 mo3
14.19 avg5
15.60 avg12
17.21 avg50
17.44 avg100

getting decent again


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 6, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HamiltonWinter2016/results/all#epyram_f RIP JAY


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 6, 2016)

OH 24.31, 24.66,20.38, (28.98), (20.31)
first solve I did ZBLL



PenguinsDontFly said:


> edit: well pb ao 12 just happened too


Damn. Your first sub 7?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 6, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> OH 24.31, 24.66,20.38, (28.98), (20.31)
> first solve I did ZBLL
> 
> 
> Damn. Your first sub 7?


No, I've had many. My previous PB was 6.8x and I had dozens of 6.9x averages.


----------



## Torch (Aug 7, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-7
avg of 12: 51.55

Time List:
1. 43.50 L' B2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R' B' L2 F' D' B2 L F' D
2. 55.86 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 U' L D' B2 L2 F' D' U' R2 U'
3. 47.91 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 B U2 L2 B U2 L B2 L U
4. 48.83 D2 B U D' F' U' F2 U' L U' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2
5. 52.16 U' R2 D F' U' F' R2 B' U F2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L'
6. 51.92 U R' B' U' D' L B2 D F R2 B U2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 B L2 U
7. (1:02.23) U' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D' U F' L' D2 R2 B2 F U'
8. 54.90 R' L2 F' R B' U' D B L U L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D'
9. 58.09 U B L2 R2 B F D2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 L D2 U B' L F2 U' F'
10. 48.93 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L' B' D2 L' R2 B2 R2 U F'
11. 53.37 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 L B R U2 B2 U L' R2 B
12. (37.32) R' B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D B L F2 D2 U2 B' D' R F2

Still can't sub-NR single


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2016)

9.30 3x3 single with ZZ 

U2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D R F U2 F2 D2 L' U L2 R B

U' L B D R' D // EOline
L U L U' R' U R U L U L' // left block
R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // failed square
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // last pair + WV from back (just 3 mover though lol)
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // PLL

edit: followed by an 11.60


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-7
avg of 12: 1.99

Time List:
1. 1.82 F2 U R F2 R2 F' R2 F' U 
2. (3.34) F2 R2 F R2 U2 F R' F2 U2 R' 
3. 2.00 U2 R F' R U F' R U2 R2 
4. 1.80 R2 F2 R' F R2 U' F U' R U' 
5. 2.12 U' R' U2 F' U F R F' R 
6. 1.82 R2 F' U R2 F' U F2 U R' 
7. 2.22 R U' R F R2 F2 U R2 U' 
8. 2.48 U R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
9. (1.48) R2 U' F' R2 U R' F U' F' 
10. 1.95 U2 F2 R2 U' R U2 R F2 R' 
11. 2.04 F' U' F2 R U' R' U R2 F2 U' 
12. 1.58 U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U'

keyboard though


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 7, 2016)

Learned full COLL except for Sune sets


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 7, 2016)

One-Handed Single - Global average: 23

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-7
single: 17.43

Time List:
1. 17.43 R2 U' R U' L2 D2 F2 B' L' F' L2 F R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F' R2

The most ridiculous white cross F2L, I finished F2L around 7 seconds. Reconstruct yourself, the first pair is easily seen in inspection.

Sadly, off PB by a bit under a second


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 7, 2016)

New 4x4 PBs. Only a few days after getting my first sub60 I get a sub60 average. Not bad I'd say. I think a breakthrough is coming.


Best average of 5: 58.502
10-14 - 59.314 (57.343) (1:01.825) 57.463 58.731

Best average of 12: 1:01.446
3-14 - 1:00.054 1:07.626 1:04.842 (1:15.879) 59.331 (55.306) 1:07.935 59.314 57.343 1:01.825 57.463 58.731



Spoiler



Mean: 1:06.217
Average: 1:05.536
Best time: 55.306
Median: 1:04.711
Worst time: 1:29.388
Standard deviation: 8.527

1. 1:15.971 U D L' F Rw' R' Fw' L' Rw2 R D' Fw L2 Rw R F' U' Fw B2 R2 F' B U2 F' Fw Uw2 Rw2 U' D B' L2 F2 Uw F2 Uw F Fw' L Fw U'
2. 1:29.388 R' Fw2 Uw2 D' F' Rw' U' L' Rw2 R2 U' D' R2 Uw' D2 L2 Rw' R Fw2 D' Rw' R2 B2 Uw' R2 U2 Uw2 Fw R2 Fw L U2 Fw U' Fw2 B U' L Rw2 D
3. 1:00.054 Rw2 R B' Rw U L U2 D' L U' R U R2 F2 B2 Uw F L' U Uw2 R F' Uw Fw D2 L Rw2 R' F R U' F B' D2 L' R2 U2 Uw' D' R'
4. 1:07.626 D' Rw2 R2 F2 Rw R2 U' L2 R' F' Uw' D' F Fw2 R' U2 Uw2 L' Uw' Rw2 R2 U B' R2 Uw2 D2 F' R Uw Rw2 F' L' Rw2 R Uw' D' Fw2 L' Uw' D
5. 1:04.842 U2 D B' Rw' Fw D2 R F' Fw2 Uw R2 Fw B' Rw' R2 B2 R U' D' Rw2 U' Rw' U2 Rw' R' U L U2 L R F2 Uw' F D' B U D Rw' B2 U'
6. 1:15.879 Uw' D2 R2 Fw' U' Uw D F' L' Fw' L' Rw2 Uw Rw B2 Rw2 R2 F Fw2 B R' U D B' U2 B2 U Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F2 Fw2 B2 R F' Rw' B2 L' U
7. 59.331 D2 R2 F' L' U' B Uw L R' U2 D F L2 D' F' B' R2 D' R2 Fw' B2 Rw2 F' R F' L' U2 D2 Rw U2 R F' Fw U Uw Rw Fw L Uw Rw'
8. 55.306 F2 Fw2 R2 F Rw' D2 F R2 U' Uw L Rw R F2 D L' B' Uw L F2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 D2 R2 F' Uw' D R Uw2 R' D' Fw R2 B' Rw2 R F Fw' L2
9. 1:07.935 R2 U F' B2 R Fw2 L2 F2 U2 D R' D' Fw' L' F' Fw B' L Rw2 R2 D' Fw' Rw' F Fw2 U' L Fw2 Uw' L Rw2 R Fw' D' Rw R Fw' Uw2 B2 R
10. 59.314 L U2 R2 U Rw2 U' L' Rw R U F' U' D' F Fw2 R2 Uw R' Uw' D2 L' F Fw2 B2 U2 F2 L Fw' U' D Fw2 D' Rw' F2 L2 Fw' Rw Uw2 L' R'
11. 57.343 U D' F R' B2 Uw' B L2 Rw Uw F2 Uw D L R F2 B' R Fw' L2 B' U2 Rw R' D2 Fw U' Uw F2 Fw' B2 L R' Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw U2 F U2
12. 1:01.825 R2 Uw F2 L2 U' Uw2 B U2 Fw L' Uw B D Fw' U' Uw F' D B Uw' Rw' R' Uw2 L2 F2 L' Fw2 B2 L Rw' D Fw B D2 Fw Uw2 D F2 Uw' D'
13. 57.463 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw U2 Uw2 Fw' D' F Fw D Fw' U2 Uw D B D2 Fw' L' R2 Fw L' U Uw2 D2 B2 D' Fw U' D2 B' U2 Uw' D2 B' U' B2 L2 Rw B
14. 58.731 L2 Rw U D' Rw2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' R2 U2 D Rw U2 D Rw F U2 F' Fw B' Uw2 D' Rw2 U D R Fw2 D2 Rw' R' Fw' Uw' D' F' Uw' F2 D2 F
15. 1:16.833 F2 D' L2 R2 Fw' R' U D Rw' R' D' F2 R F Fw B2 Uw' R2 U' Rw' R' Fw' Rw2 F Uw2 D2 L' R2 D' Rw B2 Rw2 R2 D F2 Rw2 U2 Uw' Fw' Rw2
16. 58.999 B' R2 F L U2 D' Rw R2 Uw' D F2 U2 L2 Rw Fw Uw' L Uw F U' Fw2 L' U' Fw Uw F2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 L R' F Uw2 D L2 Uw2 F2 U' F2 L2
17. 1:04.580 U2 F' Fw L' B2 U2 Rw F Rw' Fw U2 Fw2 B Rw Fw2 U Uw D F2 Fw U2 D R Uw F' Uw F' B L2 B U' Uw2 F' L' Rw2 F2 R Uw' R2 Fw
18. 1:10.566 F2 Fw L' Rw' Uw' D F' Fw' B2 U2 Uw L Uw L R Uw2 L F' R' U' Rw' R Fw2 R2 Uw B' U F2 Uw' D Rw Uw D L' U F2 L' D' L' Fw'
19. 1:12.554 Fw Uw' Fw' U Fw2 L Fw Uw2 Fw2 R2 F' R Uw' F Rw2 F' B' U B U2 Uw' L R' Uw Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' Uw Fw Uw D2 L B' L2 Rw R F U Rw
20. 1:09.813 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R' Fw U' R' U' F' U B Rw F2 Rw' B2 Uw D Fw Uw Rw2 U2 Fw' L' F Rw' D' L2 R' B2 R Fw R Uw2 R2 D2 F2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 7, 2016)

10.68 ao100 with a 6.93 single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 7, 2016)

sq1:
10.33 fullstep single
13.96 avg5
15.29 avg12
16.92 avg50
17.20 avg100


----------



## ottozing (Aug 7, 2016)

sq1 pb everything minus single

stats: (hide)
number of times: 116/116
best time: 6.456
worst time: 19.542

current avg5: 13.129 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 8.434 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 12.009 (σ = 3.18)
best avg12: 10.121 (σ = 1.95)

current avg50: 11.604 (σ = 1.95)
best avg50: 10.703 (σ = 1.37)

current avg100: 11.475 (σ = 1.84)
best avg100: 11.234 (σ = 1.69)

session avg: 11.391 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 11.484


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 7, 2016)

Kilominx ^_^

17.08 2nd best single
20.95 avg5
22.14 avg12
23.28 avg50
24.14 avg100 (there's a lot to roll)

Does someone know what the UWR's are?
edit: nvm, someone called Alan Goasdoue has the big avgs, single/avg5/avg12 aren't UWR's for sure since Matic Omulec hs a 14 single and 20 avg12 on cam


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2016)

Average of 5: 9.54
1. 9.62 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' F2 L2 R2 F' R' B F' D B' R' F' U' R' 
2. 9.54 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 D F U B R F2 U L D' B' 
3. 9.46 L D R B D' F' U L2 B' U' D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F 
4. (9.69) L U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D B' L' U R' D F U2 F U' 
5. (9.27) L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B D L F2 R U B F2 L2 B2 

10.51 avg12 with counting 14 
9.62, 9.54,9.46, 9.69, (9.27), (17.14), 10.78,10.39, 10.55, 9.70, 14.08, 11.25


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 8, 2016)

2:20.328 3x3 with feet single using Roux!
Edit: 400 subscribers on youtube


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't think anyone has posted yet but Juan Pablo Huanqui got a 30.17 unofficial megaminx single. 2-look last layer.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2016)

Feet PBs

1:26.76 mo3
1:29.85 avg5
1:35.98 avg12


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 8, 2016)

6x6 PBs
3:10.10 ao5
3:09.42 mo3
3:03.68 single

My brain get's tired after 8 solves so I can't get decent ao12s


----------



## Cale S (Aug 8, 2016)

7.82 fullstep single
R F2 B2 U L B D' F2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 

y2 x' R U R' F x'
y2 R' U' R
F' U F U2 R U R'
y2 U' R' U' R 
y' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R 
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 7.82 fullstep single
> R F2 B2 U L B D' F2 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 U2
> 
> y2 x' R U R' F x'
> ...


For the longest time I thought this was OH


----------



## Cale S (Aug 8, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> For the longest time I thought this was OH



my official OH average is over 4 times this


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 8, 2016)

Beat my PB by .02  (Yuxin Blue w/Thunderclap Springs)

29.85 D Uw Rw2 R U2 R' B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L D Rw' F U R' U' Fw' L' F Rw L2 B2 Uw2 R' Fw' Uw Rw R2 L' Fw R' Uw' L R B2


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 8, 2016)

Megaminx 1:06 PB single and first sub 10! for reference by PB single last week was 1:24 

1:21 ao5 and 1:27 ao12 (i should really improve these lol)

happy to at least be getting some slightly decent times in an event which is one of my weaker events


----------



## Chree (Aug 8, 2016)

Finally finished full EPLL and CPLL on Megaminx.

Last few of algs were just X and K-PLLs, and the O/O2's. Which weren't bad at all.


----------



## imvelox (Aug 8, 2016)

5.99 single on my own clock sim


----------



## Cale S (Aug 9, 2016)

Average of 12: 10.40
1. 11.53 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D' R' 
2. 10.59 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B F2 U2 R U2 F' L F U' 
3. 9.50 L2 B2 D2 R F2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D L B' U L' R' U' R' B' 
4. (9.30) U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 F' D2 F L U L2 D2 B2 U2 
5. 12.60 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D U2 L2 B' L D2 B2 D' R2 B2 R' D' F' 
6. 9.74 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L' B D2 L B' R U B' F R' 
7. 10.21 F2 U2 L2 F R L2 U2 B2 L' D' F2 B2 L D2 R' L2 F2 R L U2 
8. (13.35) D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B F U' R' D' F L2 R2 
9. 10.23 R' B' D L' U' B' U' F2 D F R2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U 
10. 10.49 R2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R D2 U B F L' D' R' 
11. 9.50 D' F B2 R' L2 D' R F' L D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 U2 
12. 9.63 B U' L2 F' R L U F U' L F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2


----------



## qaz (Aug 9, 2016)

clock pb ao5 in the weekly comp!

(8.80), 6.33, 6.03, (5.73), 5.88 = 6.08


----------



## Cale S (Aug 9, 2016)

7.69 single and 7.79 fullstep 

the 7.79:

L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' F' R2 D' B2 U B' L2 B' L U' 

y x2 R U R' L D2 F' y F2 R2 // xcross
R U' R' y' R' U2 R // second pair
U' R U R' L U' L' // third pair
U R U R' // fourth pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2 // PLL

sub-8's are starting to feel like less of an accomplishment


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 9, 2016)

4:16.04 1 man mini guildford UWR  Beat Lucas by .1 lol


----------



## asacuber (Aug 9, 2016)

Redeeming myself, got wt 5 and maru n lubed my thunderclap

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-9
avg of 25: 12.72

Time List:
1. 12.74 R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L F' L' D2 L' F2 D' U L D2 
2. 12.53 U D2 B L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 R U L' B' F 
3. 11.05 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R B L R D' B' D R2 U2 
4. 13.70 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B' U B D B2 F' R' D 
5. (10.48) F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F R B L' D2 F D F R2 U' R' 
6. 12.17 L2 F R2 U2 B F2 D2 F D2 U B U2 F U' F2 U' L2 F 
7. 11.56 U' L2 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' D' L B2 R B2 F' L2 U R2 
8. 13.61 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 L D2 L' D B' L' F2 R' F D B R' U2 
9. 13.87 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U F2 L2 B' D2 R U2 F D' 
10. (16.62) D R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R' B' L R U F2 L2 R' F 
11. 11.16 F R2 U2 L B L B D' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' 
12. 11.28 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 R D R' F' U L' U F2 L F' 
13. 13.40 L' B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U L2 U' R D F' L U L' B L' U2 
14. (14.77) B' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 B' L2 R D' L' B' U' L2 D2 L F D 
15. 11.92 U2 B' D R' U B2 R L F B2 R U2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
16. 14.27 D B2 U' R2 B' U L U' B2 L F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L F 
17. 13.80 D L U' R' F L2 F' U R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 
18. 14.62 D U F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' B F R2 D R B L' F2 D' 
19. 12.67 F' R2 L' U' F' B' R' U' B D' F2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 
20. 14.55 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' B2 R' D R F' L R' B2 U2 
21. 10.60 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F' D' B R F2 R' B L' B U' 
22. 11.54 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 F' U' L' D2 F L' U B2 
23. (9.72) L U2 L F2 L2 R U2 F2 R B2 U L2 R U' B R U F' L2 U2 
24. 12.12 B U2 D2 L D2 R F R2 D' L D2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 L 
25. 13.92 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B R2 B' D' L' B D' U' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 9, 2016)

Kilominx PB's, still no UWR's meh

19.66 avg5
20.92 fail avg12 with counting 27.4 .__. (UWR is 20.4)
22.20 avg50
22.79 avg100 

still a lot to improve, I am doing way too many mistakes...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 9, 2016)

Absolutely CRUSHED by 5x5 PBs (1, 3, 5)
The average of 5 had a counting +4 and it was still a PB wth
I actually got a PB 5x5 single TWICE IN A ROW

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-9
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 1:35.54
worst: 2:11.88

mean of 3
current: 1:45.83 (σ = 14.05)
best: 1:45.83 (σ = 14.05)

avg of 5
current: 1:57.87 (σ = 16.13)
best: 1:57.87 (σ = 16.13)

Average: 1:57.87 (σ = 16.13)
Mean: 1:56.20

Time List:
1. 2:11.88+ Fw2 Rw B2 Lw2 Dw2 R2 D Uw Bw Fw' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 U2 B2 U2 Fw D2 Rw B2 U Bw F' B' Dw2 Bw2 D' Fw Uw Fw B' F' D2 R' F' B' Lw Rw Fw Bw' R2 Fw2 F2 R' D2 Rw' Dw' F B2 R' D' Dw Uw Bw' B2 D B' Uw
2. 2:11.64+ U' B2 D' R2 U2 Fw' Rw2 U Rw U B' F' Fw Bw' Uw2 L2 Fw L Rw2 Lw2 B' D' Rw' Lw Fw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 B2 U F Bw2 Rw2 R B Fw' F2 Bw2 Uw' Fw' Uw F2 Bw2 Lw Fw Dw' Lw Dw' Bw' Uw Fw L' D2 Uw' U' F2 Bw D' R2 U
3. 1:40.12 Rw Uw F Lw R2 Fw Uw' D' Dw B L2 U Bw U2 F2 U2 Fw D2 Rw2 Fw' Bw B2 D L' Rw2 Bw2 U' B Dw Fw Bw U R' Bw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 R' Uw' L2 Bw Dw2 Fw' U' B2 Lw' Fw2 Bw' D' F2 R' B2 Rw Dw2 Uw' D' Rw' Dw F2 U2
4. 1:35.54 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw F2 Dw2 D R2 Fw D Dw Rw' Dw' F' U2 D B' Bw2 R2 Fw' Uw' R' Dw R' B2 D' Rw2 R' Dw2 R L U2 Fw' B Lw' Uw Rw2 Bw Lw' U' D' Fw U Bw' R2 U' Uw2 Lw' B R2 L B2 Rw Fw2 Bw2 U D2 Fw Bw U2
5. 2:01.84 Uw Lw F' D Dw' Bw2 F2 B Dw L' Lw D Rw2 Fw Dw' B' U2 D' Uw2 B2 D2 B Bw2 Fw D2 Fw Bw U' Rw' F2 Lw Uw R2 B2 U2 B D2 B2 Dw L2 B' Fw F2 Uw Dw D' Lw D2 F Rw' Bw Lw Fw Bw Dw' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 B' L2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 9, 2016)

PB by a small bit

Ao12: *9.29*

Time List:
1. 9.08 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L' B D2 F2 L B L U B2 D 
2. 9.28 R F' U B' D2 R' F2 R F U L' U2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' 
3. (8.24) F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 B R2 U2 L' U' L' U' F' R2 F D2 
4. 8.80 B2 U F2 D' F2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 L B2 L2 U' B' R D2 B' L' 
5. 8.97 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 L F D2 R B' U2 L2 
6. 9.26 D U2 R U2 R2 B2 R U2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' B R2 D2 U' B2 D' L' 
7. 8.80 D2 R B2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' U B2 F L2 U' L' B' U R' D2 
8. (11.86) B' L B R' D' F L' D L2 F' B' R2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 F U2 
9. 10.96 U F' L2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 F' L' F' L B2 F' U' F2 L' D2 
10. 9.41 F2 U2 B' L2 B U L F D' R B R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 B' 
11. 9.48 B' U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L U' B' D U' F' L B D2 U' 
12. 8.85 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L D F2 U L' D' B D L' B'


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 10, 2016)

Whoo! OH PBs.

Sub-20 Ao5! 19.68


Spoiler: Ao5



19.68
1. 19.12 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F' R' F' D2 F D B L R2 U2
2. (24.52) U R D2 R2 L' D' F' R D' B2 R F2 D2 L D2 L F2 R2 F2 R2
3. 20.89 U2 F2 R2 F D2 B R2 B L2 B2 F' R' D2 B' U F2 D2 B D2 R' U2
4. (17.85) R2 D2 L R2 U2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 D' L' D2 F2 L D R D2 F
5. 19.02 B L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 L F' R B' L D2 F D U F'



Sub-22.50 Ao50. 22.24


Spoiler: Ao50



22.24
1. 20.90 R B2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 U' R D B' F2 U' B2 L B F2
2. 20.20 D B' U2 R' U F R' F' B' U2 B2 D R2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 U
3. 23.00 F2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F D F U' L B2 F' L R2
4. 26.38 L2 B R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F' R B2 L U' B2 U' B D' U R2
5. 25.12 F' B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' L2 R F' U2 L D B2 D
6. 18.56 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L B U2 L2 B U' B F2 D2 U
7. 23.20 L' U B2 U' R2 D B2 D U R2 U' R F2 U' L F U L D2 B2
8. 25.08 R' U2 B2 L' D F' D R2 F U' B2 D R2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D R'
9. (17.58) U2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 D R' D2 R2 B L2 B L R'
10. 25.03 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 L F R D B D' R2 U' L D2
11. 24.26 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 U' L R2 D' B R' F R2
12. (16.45) D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 D' B' U2 L' B U' R F' R' F2
13. 19.38 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R U2 F D' L' D F2 L D' B2
14. 22.67 U L2 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U L' U2 F L2 D L2 R' D2 U B2
15. 19.19 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 R D2 F' D U2 L2 B D' B2 L2 B'
16. 21.31 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' D R F' U2 F' L U2 B'
17. 23.18 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D' B R B' U2 F' R' D R'
18. 22.03 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R D' L' F D' R' B' D U2 L R
19. 21.09 R F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U F2 R U' F L2 B' L' D' F U'
20. 20.57 U' R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 L' F L' B D L2 U2 F' U'
21. 25.20 B2 D2 L' U2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L D L2 U' L2 D2 L B L F' U
22. 24.27 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U L2 B' L2 R F' R' D2 F U2 R U'
23. 22.94 R2 F L2 D2 B F R2 U2 B' D2 F L U2 B' D U' L' U2 B' L2 F2
24. 23.66 U D' B2 R' U' F2 D' F L' F' B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2
25. 22.57 R' B' R' U' B' R U2 D' R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U2
26. 19.07 L2 F' U' F2 B D2 R' L' B R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L'
27. 20.17 D R2 B R2 U F U R L U2 F B2 L2 B R2 B U2 R2 U2 F
28. 19.02 B' U F' L' U F U2 F D' F2 L2 B U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2
29. 24.44 F U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L R D' R F U L2 U F' D'
30. 21.43 L' B2 R B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' D2 U' F' D B L D U' R'
31. (26.54) R2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 B2 D2 L D B2 D2 B' U F L R' B
32. 23.15 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D F D L2 R B L' F2 D L2
33. 23.64 B R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D U' F R D2 B F R U B
34. 26.00 B' U' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B L' F' R U' R B R D2
35. 20.78 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B L' F D B R F2 D' L F2
36. 23.89 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B L B2 D' U R2 B' U2 L'
37. 22.65 F2 L' U2 B' D2 F R2 L' U' F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2
38. 21.54 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D' B' D2 L' B' U2 L D2 U B2 U'
39. 22.11 B2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R U2 L' U2 D' B' R' U' L U B' L D2
40. 22.08 U' D2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' U2 R U R2 F D' L R B2 D2
41. 22.54 D2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D F D2 B2 R' F D' R' F' D' L2
42. (29.50) B' L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F U' R' F2 L' R2 B' R2 U
43. (26.72) R U2 B' R D' R2 B2 R' F L' F2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 F2
44. 19.12 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F' R' F' D2 F D B L R2 U2
45. 24.52 U R D2 R2 L' D' F' R D' B2 R F2 D2 L D2 L F2 R2 F2 R2
46. 20.89 U2 F2 R2 F D2 B R2 B L2 B2 F' R' D2 B' U F2 D2 B D2 R' U2
47. (17.85) R2 D2 L R2 U2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 D' L' D2 F2 L D R D2 F
48. 19.02 B L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 L F' R B' L D2 F D U F'
49. 19.13 R' U B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' R' B2 U' L' R B2 D' U
50. 23.34 L F R2 D' L' D' R B' R2 L F2 U2 D2 R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 F



Sub-23 Ao100 too. 22.70


Spoiler: Ao100



22.70
1. (26.95) F2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L D2 L U2 R' D' F U' R2 D2 L F' U F U'
2. 22.91 L' R2 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U L U F D L U F' D R'
3. 26.23 U' F2 L2 D2 B F D2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 D' L' F2 R U B F R2 B2
4. 24.83 D' L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 R' B' L R' B R U F'
5. 21.04 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 B U R2 U' R' U' F' D F' R'
6. 26.62 F' D' B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B R' B' U' B U B' D2 U'
7. 20.90 R B2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 U' R D B' F2 U' B2 L B F2
8. 20.20 D B' U2 R' U F R' F' B' U2 B2 D R2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 U
9. 23.00 F2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F D F U' L B2 F' L R2
10. 26.38 L2 B R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F' R B2 L U' B2 U' B D' U R2
11. 25.12 F' B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' L2 R F' U2 L D B2 D
12. (18.56) B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L B U2 L2 B U' B F2 D2 U
13. 23.20 L' U B2 U' R2 D B2 D U R2 U' R F2 U' L F U L D2 B2
14. 25.08 R' U2 B2 L' D F' D R2 F U' B2 D R2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D R'
15. (17.58) U2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 D R' D2 R2 B L2 B L R'
16. 25.03 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 L F R D B D' R2 U' L D2
17. 24.26 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 U' L R2 D' B R' F R2
18. (16.45) D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 D' B' U2 L' B U' R F' R' F2
19. 19.38 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R U2 F D' L' D F2 L D' B2
20. 22.67 U L2 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U L' U2 F L2 D L2 R' D2 U B2
21. 19.19 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 R D2 F' D U2 L2 B D' B2 L2 B'
22. 21.31 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' D R F' U2 F' L U2 B'
23. 23.18 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D' B R B' U2 F' R' D R'
24. 22.03 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R D' L' F D' R' B' D U2 L R
25. 21.09 R F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U F2 R U' F L2 B' L' D' F U'
26. 20.57 U' R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 L' F L' B D L2 U2 F' U'
27. 25.20 B2 D2 L' U2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L D L2 U' L2 D2 L B L F' U
28. 24.27 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U L2 B' L2 R F' R' D2 F U2 R U'
29. 22.94 R2 F L2 D2 B F R2 U2 B' D2 F L U2 B' D U' L' U2 B' L2 F2
30. 23.66 U D' B2 R' U' F2 D' F L' F' B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2
31. 22.57 R' B' R' U' B' R U2 D' R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U2
32. 19.07 L2 F' U' F2 B D2 R' L' B R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L'
33. 20.17 D R2 B R2 U F U R L U2 F B2 L2 B R2 B U2 R2 U2 F
34. 19.02 B' U F' L' U F U2 F D' F2 L2 B U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2
35. 24.44 F U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L R D' R F U L2 U F' D'
36. 21.43 L' B2 R B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B' D2 U' F' D B L D U' R'
37. 26.54 R2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 B2 D2 L D B2 D2 B' U F L R' B
38. 23.15 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D F D L2 R B L' F2 D L2
39. 23.64 B R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D U' F R D2 B F R U B
40. 26.00 B' U' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B L' F' R U' R B R D2
41. 20.78 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B L' F D B R F2 D' L F2
42. 23.89 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B L B2 D' U R2 B' U2 L'
43. 22.65 F2 L' U2 B' D2 F R2 L' U' F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2
44. 21.54 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D' B' D2 L' B' U2 L D2 U B2 U'
45. 22.11 B2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R U2 L' U2 D' B' R' U' L U B' L D2
46. 22.08 U' D2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' U2 R U R2 F D' L R B2 D2
47. 22.54 D2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D F D2 B2 R' F D' R' F' D' L2
48. (29.50) B' L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F U' R' F2 L' R2 B' R2 U
49. 26.72 R U2 B' R D' R2 B2 R' F L' F2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 F2
50. 19.12 B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F' R' F' D2 F D B L R2 U2
51. 24.52 U R D2 R2 L' D' F' R D' B2 R F2 D2 L D2 L F2 R2 F2 R2
52. 20.89 U2 F2 R2 F D2 B R2 B L2 B2 F' R' D2 B' U F2 D2 B D2 R' U2
53. (17.85) R2 D2 L R2 U2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 D' L' D2 F2 L D R D2 F
54. (19.02) B L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 L F' R B' L D2 F D U F'
55. 19.13 R' U B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' R' B2 U' L' R B2 D' U
56. 23.34 L F R2 D' L' D' R B' R2 L F2 U2 D2 R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 F
57. 24.71 L' F D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F' R2 U2 D' L' F R U F' L D2 L
58. 25.16 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 D2 F' U L' F' D' B2 R2 D L' D2
59. 23.27 D2 L F' D L' B' U' R2 U2 R D2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 F'
60. 23.51 D2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L U2 L2 R D2 B' L F D R2 U2 R' U' L2 B
61. 21.97 F U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L' U' F' R' U B2 U R' U
62. 20.96 F2 L D2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' D F' L2 U F L2 B' D R D
63. 25.66 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U F' R' D' B2 U' B' F2 D' L2 D'
64. 24.47 F D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 L B' R B2 F U F' D'
65. 24.79 L2 U L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' D2 B L' F' R2 D2 U' B2
66. 25.37 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R' D' F R' U2 F2 D' U2
67. 20.42 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 D F L B2 L' B2 R' F D2 R' D'
68. 24.50 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B' R' D B D U2 L2 R D F
69. 21.25 D' B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' U' B F2 L F' U L2 R
70. 22.38 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' D F' R2 D2 R' B D R2 F' L'
71. (32.54) R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B' F D' B' L' R2 F R' D' B'
72. 21.09 B' U2 F' D2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F D B2 R' B' D' U' F2 R U
73. 19.90 F2 D' F2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F U L R' F2 D' F2 R D2 R2
74. 19.78 U2 L U2 R' U2 F2 D2 L B2 R2 D R F2 L F U' F' R D' L'
75. 22.12 B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L' D' F U B2 U' L D2 F
76. 20.29 F2 L B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 B' D R D' F2 D' L' F' R'
77. 23.47 U2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F L' D' B U' B L2 B R D L
78. 24.44 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 B' L2 D' L B2 F D F L'
79. 21.75 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L U' R F L R' F' D' U R
80. 22.34 D R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 F' L2 B F' R F' L B2 D
81. 22.54 L R' B2 U2 B2 R U2 L F2 B R' B2 L D L' B2 F R2
82. (26.93) L U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 R' F L' R' U2 B' F D B'
83. 24.10 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D2 B2 D R' B' R F' R' U' B L' D2 F2
84. 21.24 R2 L' B D2 L' U D' R' U2 B L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 U'
85. 21.60 B2 D R D B' R2 F' L' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 F'
86. 24.08 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D' U B L' B F L U B2 R D' F'
87. 22.86 R' B L2 F' B' L D R' B2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L'
88. 23.15 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R D' U L' D2 F' U R' U2
89. 21.74 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 B' D L' D2 B' F2 R B U' R2
90. 23.44 D L2 F' B' R' B D F' D2 R D' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U F2 D2
91. (26.83) R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L D2 R D2 U2 F2 D R B' U2
92. 19.25 U2 L' F' L' U' R2 F U' B' L U D L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F2
93. 23.76 U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' F' D L' U B2 L2 F U' B U
94. 23.39 R L2 F' D2 F L2 F L2 B' D2 F D2 U' R' F2 D2 F' R2 U B
95. 19.81 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 L' D' B R' D F2 D' F R' B
96. 24.28 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 B D' L' B' F2 U2 B' F2
97. 22.99 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R U F D L F' U2
98. 23.40 D' B L2 F L' F' R L2 F2 B L2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 D R2 U' B2
99. 20.09 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F D' L' D R2 U' B2 L2 F L'
100. 21.97 B R2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 L' U' F' L B2 R' F2 D' B



I love OH.


----------



## sqAree (Aug 10, 2016)

3x3 pb ao50: 16.01 (happy and sad about it at the same time)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2016)

Average of 12: 10.36
1. 11.05 F' R2 F D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L D' R U2 F2 L B L2 F' U2 
2. 11.16 B' R2 F R2 U2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 D R' U B F2 R F L F2 D2 
3. 9.84 L' D2 R' U2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 U' F2 D' B' L2 F D2 F' U' F' 
4. (12.92) F U2 B2 F L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 R' B U' B R2 U' R' U2 L2 
5. 8.71 D' F2 R2 U2 R' U' B' D B R U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R U2 
6. 10.88 F B' U' L F2 D' B2 L D' B L2 B U2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 
7. 9.74 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 U' B' L' U2 R2 U' F L B2 L' U' 
8. (8.34) B' R' D L2 U' L U' L2 F' D' R2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F B2 U2 F' 
9. 11.65 U F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 D' L2 B' L' D F U B' R F' L2 
10. 11.23 R' U' B L' U L' U D' R F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D 
11. 9.36 D' R' U L2 B R' B' R D L D2 F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D' 
12. 10.02 R B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 D2 F' L R2 F' U' B L2 F U2 

7.54 single earlier


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 10, 2016)

EDIT:

4x4 single and Ao5 PB!

*Single:* 28.18
*Ao5:* 33.53

1. 34.89 Uw U2 Rw' U F2 D Fw Uw2 B2 U B Rw' L2 R U D' F Rw2 Fw' D' R Uw' R2 L2 Fw' Uw U2 D' F2 L' U2 F R2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw R D' L'
2. 30.84 L' Rw B' U2 Rw' D R' L' Fw' R' Uw' Fw B R2 Fw' U' D' Uw Rw' Fw' F' D L2 Uw' Rw' D B L Fw' Rw' R Uw F2 B2 D' Fw' D2 U2 L2 D'
3. 34.86 L' U' D' Uw Rw F' B' Rw' F B2 D' F' U2 Uw2 F2 Fw' D L' U' Rw Fw R L2 D2 R2 Rw L' D' R' F' Rw L2 F2 Uw D Rw' U' F2 U2 Fw2
4. (38.05) Uw' F Uw F2 L2 B' Rw R2 B' Rw2 L Fw2 F2 B U D' L' F2 B2 L2 B' R2 L' F Uw2 U2 L2 Fw D' Fw2 L F U2 F' B2 Rw' D U' Uw2 F'
5. (28.18) L2 R Fw2 Rw' L R2 B2 L' Uw' D2 Rw2 F B U2 Uw2 Rw U2 F Uw' L2 B2 Rw' L' B2 Rw Uw' Rw' R' Uw B2 D Uw' L R Fw2 B' F Uw' Rw' B'


ALSO: Crazy Mega PB's today as well!

*Single:* 57.13
*Ao5:* 1:06.07
*Ao12:* 1:08.89
*Ao50:* 1:11.22


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 10, 2016)

*PEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
*
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10
solves/total: 116/117

single
best: 7.184
worst: 16.443

mean of 3
current: 11.138 (σ = 0.34)
best: 8.554 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 5
current: 11.336 (σ = 0.06)
*best: 8.580 (σ = 0.68)

I got a 8.93 avg - my first sub-9
8.443 9.081 (10.656) (7.851) 9.282 *

*then I rolled it to 8.58 with a counting 7!
(7.851) 9.282 8.529 7.929 (9.682)*

avg of 12
current: 11.021 (σ = 0.94)
* best: 9.347 (σ = 1.02)

9.914 (11.686) 8.771 11.187 8.443 9.081 10.656 (7.851) 9.282 8.529 7.929 9.682*

avg of 50
current: 11.242 (σ = 1.15)
*best: 10.354 (σ = 1.26)*

avg of 100
current: 10.862 (σ = 1.25)
*best: 10.739 (σ = 1.36)*

Average: 10.777 (σ = 1.28)
Mean: 10.785



Spoiler: Time List



1. 9.411 F' L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U' R' D' F L U F2 U R F'
2. 10.341 U' F' R' U B2 R2 B' U2 R D2 R2 L2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B
3. 8.926 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' F2 B' L U' B D' B2 U2 L' F D'
4. 13.941 U' L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U B' D U2 L F' D' F' R' F2 D
5. 9.516 B2 D B2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U F' L U2 R U' B' D B' F' R
6. 8.995 U B' D' F U B D B' R2 D2 L F2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 R F'
7. 10.082 B' L2 U2 B D2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' L B2 F2 R B L' F D' B F'
8. 13.090 R' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U' B2 U2 B' L B2 D' L2 D L' U L
9. 9.059 D2 F2 D R2 D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F L U' R F U' L' D B' L U'
10. 12.802 D L U2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' D U R B F2 R2 B2 U
11. 11.030 B2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B F2 L2 R F2 U' L2 B' R' B
12. 9.914 L2 R2 D2 F U2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F' D B F2 L' F' L2 U B' R' F
13. 11.686 R B2 U2 R2 F' D F2 U L2 B D2 R' F2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R D2 B2
14. 8.771 U F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 L R' D' L2 R B' D2
15. 11.187 B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 L' U' B2 R' U L' F U' B2 R'
16. 8.443 U' L2 U' F2 D' F2 U B2 U R2 B2 L D' B' U2 L U L2 B2 R B
17. 9.081 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D R F' L U' B D R2 D'
18. 10.656 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F L U' F2 R D F2 U2 R B
19. 7.851 L U' R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D L2 U R2 F' L' R' D' R2 U L F D
20. 9.282 D' L2 F2 B' D2 L B D2 L' F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2
21. 8.529 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F D2 U2 B2 D F D2 L' F2 D' R' B' R' U
22. 7.929 R2 L B D' F2 B D F' D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D2
23. 9.682 L2 D2 B L2 B F2 D2 F U2 R2 F R F2 U R' F R2 B D L D'
24. 10.626 B D2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 B U2 R B F D B' F' U' B' L2 D2
25. 11.685 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B R2 D' B L' U' B R2 D' R2
26. 11.363 B2 R D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B D B D2 U' L' F2 L F
27. 11.361 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R' B R2 U2 B2 D L2 R' D' B2
28. 12.826 U R U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R U2 L' B2 D' B' R B L F L D R' D'
29. 10.034 F' D U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 B' L D F' R U2 R' U R
30. 10.818 U' R2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 B' L D' B2 D2 R' U L F' L'
31. 11.501 B R' U L F2 U2 B' L2 D' L B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U R2 B2
32. 10.210 D U2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' R D U' L U2 R' F2 U' B
33. 8.547[lol] F L2 B R2 B' U2 F D2 F D2 L' R' U' R' U B D2 F' D U'
34. 9.963 F2 L B2 L B2 L B2 R B2 R2 B2 F R2 B L F' D' F2 U' F2 U
35. 10.289 F B2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L' U2 F L2 R F2 D2 F' L2
36. 10.090 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 U2 B' D' L' U B' F2 U F' L' D'
37. 11.786 D' R' B R U F D2 R' F L' D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 R D2 F2 D2 B
38. 9.994 D2 L D R' U D' L2 F U' D' F2 U R2 L2 U R2 L2 D' R
39. 8.673 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F' L D L B' L' D' R' U L
40. 10.763 F' D' F B' R' U R2 D' F2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D
41. 10.882 D' L' F2 L' F R' U' D' B U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D
42. 9.338 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 U R D R F U' L' D2 U' R F'
43. 13.290 B2 L D2 R F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F' R2 B' R' D2 L F' R2 D R
44. 12.083 R F D2 B' R B2 R' U' F D' L D2 L U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R U2 R
45. 9.579 B' D2 L2 B F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D' B L B' D' U L' B2 F2 U
46. 8.243 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 L B2 R' U F' R' B2 F L U' L' U
47. 11.970 F2 L D2 R U2 L D2 L' D2 F2 D' R2 B' U L U2 R2 B' R2 F2
48. DNF(11.499) L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 B L F2 D B2 U' L2 F U
49. 10.251 L' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D R2 D L R2 B D' L' B' F R' D2
50. 13.123 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 L U R F2 U2 B D' U2 F2 D'
51. 9.994 L' D F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L' B R2 D2 F2 L' R2 D' F2
52. 7.865 F' B2 D' L2 B' D2 B R' L' F R2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 B' D2
53. 9.346 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D' U2 B' L' R' D' F2 D F' U2 L B'
54. 11.571 R2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U B R F' D L2 D2 L' B' R
55. 11.777 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 U2 L B' D' F R D2 U2 R' F' R'
56. 11.746 R2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 R' D U' L' U L2 D R' B' R'
57. 9.514 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L B' D' F' D U' F' U' L' U2
58. 11.978 L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' F R2 U2 L R2 F2 U R2 F' L
59. 14.882 B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 R' B' F' L' F D' U2 B' D2 R2
60. 11.225 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 L F2 L F L D F L2 D' R'
61. 10.234 F' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' F U' L' R2 B' U2 R'
62. 10.234 D' F R' U' R2 D2 B L D' B' U R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U'
63. 9.665 U2 L B2 L F2 R' D2 L' B2 L B2 F' U L2 U L2 R' F R' D' R'
64. 10.546 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 F U' L' F2 D B U R F2 U2
65. 10.842 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D U B2 R2 U B' D2 U L F' U' L' F' L' F'
66. 8.130 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 L B' R' D' B L' U R' B L
67. 9.475 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D' R U2 L R2 B2 U' B' D' L2 U2
68. 12.213 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U' B L' R' D2 B F' U' L' D' U2
69. 11.147 L2 U2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 U L B U2 R B U' B2 U L2 F2
70. 7.184 U2 R D2 F' B D' B R' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D'
71. 12.930 L' U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R B D F R' F2 U2 R2 U2
72. 12.970 F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' L F L' U L' B2
73. 10.769 B' D B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 R B D2 L U F' R2 B' L
74. 13.227 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' L F D2 F' U' R' B L' B2
75. 12.875 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 L' R2 D2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' B' D' U
76. 9.345 R2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R D U2 L2 B F' L2 F2 U' L' D
77. 10.698 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F' D' L F2 L2 R D2 F2
78. 11.890 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 U R' F D2 B U2 L2 U' L' U' R'
79. 11.610 F' U' B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 U' R U' B L' F2 R F' U R'
80. 16.443 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U B2 D2 R U2 B' R' F' U' R2 F R'
81. 10.467 R F2 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B D R D2 U2 F D2 R'
82. 11.355 L' F L D R' B' D L U B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 L'
83. 12.460 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 U2 R F D' R D' B' L' U F'
84. 8.809 B2 R2 F2 D' R' B R L' F' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2
85. 9.513 L R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L F D B F2 U2 F D2
86. 11.531 L F' U' F2 D2 L2 F R U' R2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 B' R2 F2 B R2
87. 11.244 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 R D' R2 F' D B' F2 R' U2 B'
88. 10.346 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F' D B F L' D' R U' F U'
89. 12.507 F2 U2 L B' R' L' B L' U B2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L
90. 11.819 L2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' R' B2 F2 L' B F L' D F2
91. 9.369 F2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 R F2 L U' B F R D2 U F R2 D L'
92. 11.531 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' U' L' D2 L' B L2 F L2 U2
93. 11.780 L' D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F' L' R' F L2 D2 R2 U2
94. 8.869 D' B' D2 R U2 L U D2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2
95. 12.555 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 B' D L U2 L2 R B2 D F U2
96. 11.198 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' U' R' B' U' F' R' U2 R2 D2 L'
97. 13.612 U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 B U2 F' L2 F2 D F D' U' L D R2 D B L2
98. 8.572 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B D2 F2 L' D' F' U R F
99. 12.224 U2 D' F' D B2 R U D2 B' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2
100. 12.811 U' F R2 B2 U L2 D L' B L2 B2 D2 L2 U D2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2
101. 11.290 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 D U B' L2 B R' F D L2 B' U2 R'
102. 11.402 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B D2 L B' D F L2 D R D2
103. 9.666 F' U2 R2 D R2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 R F' L' B' F' D' R2 F R
104. 10.410 F U2 B' U L' D L B' F2 U2 D2 R L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 B
105. 12.091 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D B R U F2 R2 U L' B2 D L2
106. 10.530 L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 B U2 F2 L' D U' B2 L2 U' R' F2 D B'
107. 12.072 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B L2 F L2 D2 L' U' B2 L2 F'
108. 10.714 F' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 L' D L' D' B R2 U B' F
109. 8.851 L2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L R' F U2 R' D R2 F' L' R'
110. 12.690 R' U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L B F2 D R' D R F2 R
111. 8.872 L' U2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 B U' R F' L2 B' R' F2 R
112. 11.032 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' U B L' U B R' B' U2 B U F
113. 11.347 L F R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R' B D L' B D F2 D B2
114. 12.233 U2 R F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 F' D B L B2 L U' F' D' R2
115. 11.386 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 L F' R2 D U' B' U' B R2 B R
116. 10.754 U2 B' L2 B' U L D2 B2 R B L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B R2 B'
117. 11.274 U R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 B R' B2 L' R B R' U F2 U


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2016)

50.78 megaminx single, so close to PB. 7 move PLL


----------



## asacuber (Aug 10, 2016)

improvement is calling



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.72
worst: 16.62

mean of 3
current: 11.74 (σ = 0.76)
best: 10.62 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 11.58 (σ = 0.33)
best: 11.42 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 12
current: 11.86 (σ = 0.68)
best: 11.86 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 50
current: 12.66 (σ = 1.13)
best: 12.66 (σ = 1.13)

Average: 12.66 (σ = 1.13)
Mean: 12.70

Time List:
1. 12.74 R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L F' L' D2 L' F2 D' U L D2 
2. 12.53 U D2 B L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 R U L' B' F 
3. 11.05 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R B L R D' B' D R2 U2 
4. 13.70 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B' U B D B2 F' R' D 
5. 10.48 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F R B L' D2 F D F R2 U' R' 
6. 12.17 L2 F R2 U2 B F2 D2 F D2 U B U2 F U' F2 U' L2 F 
7. 11.56 U' L2 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' D' L B2 R B2 F' L2 U R2 
8. 13.61 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 L D2 L' D B' L' F2 R' F D B R' U2 
9. 13.87 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U F2 L2 B' D2 R U2 F D' 
10. 16.62 D R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R' B' L R U F2 L2 R' F 
11. 11.16 F R2 U2 L B L B D' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' 
12. 11.28 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 R D R' F' U L' U F2 L F' 
13. 13.40 L' B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U L2 U' R D F' L U L' B L' U2 
14. 14.77 B' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 B' L2 R D' L' B' U' L2 D2 L F D 
15. 11.92 U2 B' D R' U B2 R L F B2 R U2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
16. 14.27 D B2 U' R2 B' U L U' B2 L F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L F 
17. 13.80 D L U' R' F L2 F' U R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 
18. 14.62 D U F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' B F R2 D R B L' F2 D' 
19. 12.67 F' R2 L' U' F' B' R' U' B D' F2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 
20. 14.55 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' B2 R' D R F' L R' B2 U2 
21. 10.60 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F' D' B R F2 R' B L' B U' 
22. 11.54 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 F' U' L' D2 F L' U B2 
23. 9.72 L U2 L F2 L2 R U2 F2 R B2 U L2 R U' B R U F' L2 U2 
24. 12.12 B U2 D2 L D2 R F R2 D' L D2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 L 
25. 13.92 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B R2 B' D' L' B D' U' R 
26. 14.15 L U2 L' D2 L' F2 L B2 L D2 L' F' R' U B L R' U B2 F' 
27. 12.91 D' R2 D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R D2 B2 R F L F' L U' B2 U' 
28. 12.16 R2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 L' U F' L B' L' D' U2 B' L U' 
29. 13.44 L B2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D R' U2 F U2 B U' B' R2 
30. 13.96 F U2 B' R2 B R2 B' L2 F D2 F' U' F2 R2 B R' U L' D L 
31. 14.49 F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' L' U L B' U' F2 L F2 D 
32. 12.50 L2 B' U F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L F D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B' D2 
33. 15.72 D2 R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L D U B R D F R' F2 U' 
34. 12.56 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U L D U2 R' B D' R2 D B2 L 
35. 12.57 B U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 B' L2 R' U B2 L2 B' D R 
36. 14.51 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L F U2 R2 D R' D L U' R' 
37. 11.80 F2 R2 D U F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L U2 L' D R' U2 F' D R B2 
38. 12.86 L' U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R B R' B2 U2 B2 D' F' R 
39. 13.30 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L D2 B2 D B' F2 L2 R2 D U' 
40. 11.40 B' U' F2 U' R2 L F2 B' L2 U B D2 L2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 
41. 11.32 L2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 D' L U2 F D' B' R2 B' 
42. 12.87 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L F2 R2 B' R F' L' U L' R' 
43. 12.20 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L B2 R2 D F U' F L2 F2 U2 R' D 
44. 10.60 L' U B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 L B U L' F' D2 R' B2 R 
45. 12.78 L' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L B2 U2 D B' U2 R' F U R B2 U' 
46. 11.24 B2 D2 L' R' D2 U2 L D2 L F2 L' F' U' R U2 L2 B R' B' U 
47. 11.58 D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 R2 F2 R2 U L F' R2 F2 L F2 D2 U' R' 
48. 11.90 R D' F' L U R2 L' D L D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D B2 
49. 12.40 R' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 F' L U R' D2 B' D B' U R2 
50. 10.92 R U2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D2 B' D' U' F' L D R2 U F' R'



PS: Finally sub 12 ao12


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10
single: 11.97

Time List:
1. 11.96 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)
new pb squan single. kite kite and nonparity again, with nice blocks and an easy ll case


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 10, 2016)

PB
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10
avg of 5: 8.48

Time List:
1. (13.96) U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U R D' U L' R' F' R' U B' D2
2. (7.12) U L2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 R B2 D2 B D2 L2 D L2 U'
3. 7.43 D2 F' L' D' L F2 R B' R2 U2 B D2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 L'
4. 8.72 U B' L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 D' B R B2 R U2 F' R B'
5. 9.27 B' D2 L2 U2 F D2 B F D2 F U2 L B2 D U' B R F' D F U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2016)

8.89 3x3 avg200 today, haven't done an avg1000 since April (which was 9.5x), so I hope I can get a sub9 of 1000 in the next days. All solves were stackmat btw lol


----------



## Torch (Aug 10, 2016)

Awesome feet session today!

34.66 single (reconstruction below)
45.42 mo3
47.89 ao5
49.91 ao12
54.22 ao50
55.95 ao100

1. 34.66 U B2 U2 F R F' B' L' D' L D' F2 D' R2 D R2 U L2

z U' R' U' F U F
x' y' F' U F2 U' F2 U F
y R' U' R2 B' R' B
R U R' U' R U R'
y' F' U' F U' F' U F U F R' F' R U

39/34.66=1.12 TPS

First sub-NR! Could have been a 32 or 33 if I hadn't locked up on the AUF.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 11, 2016)

learned full PLL


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 11, 2016)

been a while since my last sub 7 avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-11
avg of 5: 6.91

Time List:
1. 6.81 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U L D2 U' F2 D2 R2 F R2 B U2 
2. 6.81 F R2 B U2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' L2 D F' D2 F L2 R F' U2 L R2 
3. (10.04) L U2 B U2 L2 B' F' R2 F D2 L2 D' B2 D' L F' U' B' U' R2 
4. (6.44) R D R U' R F2 B D' L' F2 R2 F L2 B R2 B' D2 B2 D2 F2 
5. 7.09 F' U' F B' U' F2 L F' D' L' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2

part of 7.42 avg 12

notable because it was on my liying, guess its still pretty good lol


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 11, 2016)

learned full PLL too


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice nice

28.87 D2 Uw U F' U' R' L' Fw2 R2 D2 Uw F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 R' L2 Fw Rw2 Uw' B Fw' Rw Fw2 U2 L Rw2 R' Uw' R2 U2 R2 Fw' D2 U'


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2016)

Had a really good megaminx session 

49.66 single, first sub 50 and sub NR!
55.12 avg5
58.43 avg12


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Had a really good megaminx session
> 
> 49.66 single, first sub 50 and sub NR!
> 55.12 avg5
> 58.43 avg12


NR pls

I just realised how old the Malaysian mega NR is...
Any thoughts about FMC NR mean? Looks doable.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 11, 2016)

4x4 Pbs with my new Stickerless Ausu. First 100 Solves, all pbs except single broken.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-11
avg of 5: 38.00

Time List:
1. (35.74) D' F' L' D' R2 B' F2 U' Uw2 L2 B U2 D Fw2 B2 D2 Fw' R2 F' Fw' B2 Rw' B R2 L D2 U' Uw2 Fw L Fw' L' R' Rw2 Uw B F' Uw2 B2 F' 
2. 38.70 Fw2 F' U Uw B' R Uw2 R2 U' B2 F' R' F' D L2 Fw B L' Fw Uw' L U2 D F Rw D' Uw2 F U' R2 D R2 U' F' L' B2 F Rw2 R' Fw 
3. (43.55) U B2 D' Fw Rw R' L' Fw' D2 Uw2 L2 R D2 U R Fw' R2 U' L' Uw2 L Uw F2 Rw' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw R Fw2 L Rw U B L' Uw2 F L2 Rw2 Uw' 
4. 39.31 F D2 U' Uw' B R' Uw2 R D R2 L2 B' Fw D B' L Uw L2 Fw' F' U2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' U B Uw D' R2 U' D F Fw2 R Fw2 D Fw' Rw2 D2 
5. 35.98 Rw' B2 Rw R' Fw Rw F R' Fw Uw' L B D Rw U2 Uw2 L' B' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D Uw B2 U' B L' D2 F2 Rw2 B2 L Rw' D' F Uw' Rw F2 L' B2


39.87 Ao12. 42.07 of hundred


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> NR pls
> 
> I just realised how old the Malaysian mega NR is...
> Any thoughts about FMC NR mean? Looks doable.


Yeah, not many malaysians do megaminx. If Kee Yen still practiced he'd be insanely fast though 
Might try to get the FMC NR mean, I have to practice a bit more to make sure I don't DNF though


----------



## bumheadcube (Aug 11, 2016)

2nd best 5x5 solve ever. PB is 1:22

Time List:
1. 1:25.64 R Fw2 R' Dw2 R Fw2 R Lw' Uw F R2 B' Fw' F Bw' Uw' L' U R2 Uw2 Dw Bw Dw U L' U Rw' D2 Rw B U' Uw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' Lw' R2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 D2 R Bw Lw F2 Lw Fw2 F' U2 Uw Fw' U Bw' F' Rw R2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 11, 2016)

My first sub-1 Feet single! ZZ is amazing for Feet.

58.66 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' B' F L B L2 R' B2 L' U B D2

The rest of the 100 session. Second one I've ever done.
Broke every PB I have in feet.

solves/total: 103/103

single
best: 58.66
worst: 1:43.67

mean of 3
current: 1:23.43 (σ = 9.03)
best: 1:07.83 (σ = 11.81)

avg of 5
current: 1:13.53 (σ = 8.95)
best: 1:07.61 (σ = 2.26)

avg of 12
current: 1:18.29 (σ = 8.68)
best: 1:15.39 (σ = 9.10)

avg of 50
current: 1:18.45 (σ = 7.34)
best: 1:18.16 (σ = 6.98)

avg of 100
current: 1:19.84 (σ = 8.54)
best: 1:19.84 (σ = 8.54)

Average: 1:20.30 (σ = 8.58)
Mean: 1:20.43



Spoiler: All Times



1. 1:41.26 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R' B' D' B2 R2 U R' 
2. 1:30.61 B2 L2 D U F2 D F2 L2 B2 D R2 L' B' D' U2 L2 B U B2 F' U2 
3. 1:35.79 R L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 D B2 R' D' U2 F' R2 D' L2 U2 R' 
4. 1:09.99 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R U L U2 R' B' L' D2 B2 D 
5. 1:21.26 R' B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L R' B U F' L R F' 
6. 1:06.70 R' U D B R2 F B L U' R2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 
7. 1:38.16 R' B2 D2 R D2 L2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' F' U' R' D' R B' D' B' D' 
8. 1:14.90 D' B2 R U2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 L F2 D2 F' U2 R2 U' B2 L' D' F' 
9. 1:07.21 D L' B L' F' U' B' D L2 F R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 R' 
10. 1:38.82 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 R2 B F' U L2 R F' R' U L U' 
11. 1:31.63 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F L' B L' B R' D B R2 
12. 1:16.05 L' U' D R U' R2 L2 B D U2 L U2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 D2 R U2 
13. 1:31.30 L2 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 B F2 L2 F' U B' L' D L U R U2 B U' 
14. 1:13.53 F2 R2 U' L' B U' B U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 D' L 
15. 1:22.57 U' B' U' L2 U R' U R2 F D2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R B2 
16. 1:11.50 D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 D B2 U' B' L R2 D F' L R' B U R2 
17. 1:16.41 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R B2 R D2 U2 R U' B L R B' R D' F' L U2 
18. 1:11.53 D' B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' L' B2 F2 U' L' F2 L B' L2 
19. 1:11.06 L' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F U2 B L D2 F U' L U F2 D' L' 
20. 1:17.39 D' L U' D L D R' B' U' L' F B' D2 L2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B 
21. 1:34.02 R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 R' F L2 R B2 U2 R D U2 B' 
22. 1:07.59 B U2 R2 F2 U F2 D L2 D B' L2 F' R U' L' B F2 D' 
23. 1:40.75 D B2 R' F R2 U2 D F' U' B L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 B 
24. 1:15.41 U F R2 U' F2 R' L2 B' R' F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 R U2 R B 
25. 1:39.52 U' L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F' R2 F2 U B' L2 B' R 
26. 1:21.22 U' R2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' L2 R' U B U L' D' L F L' U' 
27. 1:18.99 R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 U' F L' U F D2 L' D R2 D R 
28. 1:19.05 D B D2 F U2 R2 F D2 B' R2 B U2 R B' L' U R' D B2 U F 
29. 1:23.05 D F2 D' F2 R L2 F L' D F2 D2 F U2 F' U2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 U 
30. 1:10.83 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 L2 U F' R' F' L' F U B' F' L 
31. 1:38.24 B' D2 L U2 L F2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D F L2 D2 B' D' L2 U' B' 
32. 1:19.56 R2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' B' R2 U L' R2 B2 R F L' 
33. 1:26.36 D F' U2 F2 D B D' R F B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 
34. 1:36.43 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 F' D F2 R D2 F' L' B2 F2 D 
35. 1:21.63 B D R B' R F U' F2 R' B2 R U2 L' D2 R D2 R2 F2 B 
36. 1:06.04 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' F' U' R F2 U2 R B' D' U2 
37. 1:09.45 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 B L2 D R2 D B L B R U' R2 B2 
38. 1:11.38 B U2 F2 D2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D' F' L B2 L R B L2 U R 
39. 1:25.19 B2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 L' F2 L2 R' U L2 U L F' R F2 D U' F' 
40. 1:19.98 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 R' D2 R2 F R F2 L R D B2 
41. 1:33.07 D2 R2 B L2 F U2 L2 B R2 B' R2 L B' U F2 U' L' D L' F 
42. 1:01.82 R' F2 R' U2 F L' D' B' R D R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 
43. 1:17.48 F R L' F U D2 F' D L F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F B U2 F 
44. 1:16.70 R U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D' U' F2 R B' D U R' B U2 L' R2 
45. 1:27.97 U B2 U' R2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' B R B L' R U2 B R' D F' 
46. 1:29.54 D2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 L2 U L U R U' B L2 D U2 R2 
47. 1:38.18 L2 F R' F' R2 L B R' D' F U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 
48. 1:18.43 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 D B' L U' B F2 R' D2 R2 F' 
49. 1:24.19 F2 L D' L' U2 R2 B R F U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B' 
50. 1:05.23 D' B2 R U2 L F R2 B2 L' U R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 
51. 1:34.24 F U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 F' R' B' F U L U L' R' 
52. 1:32.85 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 B' L U' B D2 B' L' D F' L 
53. 1:20.48 F' R2 F U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' R' U' L D' F' L' B2 L B2 R 
54. 1:17.13 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F L2 D' U2 F L F' U B R' 
55. 1:11.68 L U2 L F2 L U2 L2 R' F2 R2 D2 B' U B2 D' B2 F2 L' R F' R2 
56. 1:24.39 R' U F' D2 R U2 F' U R F2 U2 R B2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 B' 
57. 1:26.98 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L B F R' B' D2 R2 F2 U' 
58. 1:10.81 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 B U2 R2 F L B' F2 D2 L2 R D F D R 
59. 1:19.38 B D R' U' B D' F U F' R D2 B2 L U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' 
60. 1:25.10 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 F U2 B D U2 L' U' R' U' F' 
61. 1:32.99 D R2 F2 D F2 D2 F' U R' U B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 D R2 D L2 
62. 1:20.41 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B' R' B U' B D' R' B2 D' F2 U' 
63. 1:09.37 D' B' R2 F' D2 B L2 F' U2 F L2 R D B2 D2 R2 B L D' R' 
64. 1:08.41 R2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 D' U F' D2 L D2 F L2 R' F2 
65. 1:16.19 R B2 U' L2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U F L' B D' R' F2 R 
66. 1:05.06 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 F' U R U2 L D' U B U2 F L' 
67. 1:03.76 B' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D B2 U F2 U F' D B' L U2 B' R' D2 F 
68. 1:36.31 F' B U D2 F R D' L' F2 U' F B2 R2 F U2 B U2 F U2 B U2 
69. 1:26.22 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 F U L' D U' R' D' R D 
70. 1:23.42 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 L' R2 F R F U' F2 D B' U' 
71. 1:16.84 F R2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R' F U F' L B2 F' U' B' 
72. 1:17.79 D2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D U' F' U' R' U' L R B R' 
73. 1:12.84 B R' L' D R2 L U2 F U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 B' 
74. 1:43.67+ D' B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' D' R B' R B U L2 D U' 
75. 1:21.96 U L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' U' F2 L B' D' R' D' B 
76. 1:12.91 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U L U L F D' B2 R' D' B 
77. 1:12.66 L D2 B R' B' U' L U F L2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 
78. 1:23.67 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' D' B' D L' F U2 L2 D' R U' 
79. 1:12.94 U2 L B2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R D' F L R2 F2 D' F R' B' U 
80. 1:21.34 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' B L2 R U' L2 B U' B F' 
81. 1:29.37 L' B2 D2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' D' F2 L2 D' L' R2 F' R' 
82. 1:20.02 F U2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R F2 L2 U L' D U2 F' L R' F' R' 
83. 1:16.15 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F L' R2 D' F2 R' D U' R2 B' 
84. 1:19.07 B R2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L' B' R' B' L2 D' B' L B2 F2 
85. 1:11.22 B2 D B2 U F2 D' U F2 U' L2 U' F R D U L' R U' B D' U 
86. 1:35.32 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F U2 F D2 R' F2 L B R F L D F 
87. 1:25.37 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 L' B2 L2 D' F U2 B' R' B2 F' 
88. 1:10.39 D' R' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 L R D2 F2 D B R' F U2 L U B' 
89. 1:02.67 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L' F' L2 R U B D U L' U 
90. 1:13.89 R F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 B F2 R' B R' F2 D' R F' D B' 
91. 1:19.56 B' D' L D' L' U2 R2 B' R D' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 
92. 1:07.26 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' B' D L' D2 B' L D2 F2 D' 
93. 1:28.26 B2 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F R F2 L' U F2 R D R2 U' 
94. 1:10.13 L D2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 U2 F L D' L2 B R D' L' U L' 
95. 1:24.79 R U D2 F' R2 U' F2 D2 L U2 F' L2 F R2 D2 F L2 D2 B D2 
96. 1:23.03 U L2 B2 U2 F L D F R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 U 
97. 1:21.09 F2 U D2 B R2 D L' B2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 
98. 1:27.78 D' B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' R' D' B' L F D' U' 
99. 58.66 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' B' F L B L2 R' B2 L' U B D2 
100. 1:03.67 U2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 D2 L B2 F2 R D U2 R2 F L' F2 L2 U' B F' 
101. 1:21.15 F' U2 B U2 R2 B R2 F R2 D2 B R B' R' U L2 B' U' F' L R' 
102. 1:15.76 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 D' R2 U L' R F' D2 U R' D' U L U 
103. 1:33.39 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 U R2 U F L' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L F2 R


----------



## Torch (Aug 11, 2016)

I now know 5 different F perms.


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 11, 2016)

This was slow turning....... off pb by like .7 and wouldve been a mid 5 because I got a last layer skip.
I cant figure out the reconstruction after the first 2 pairs though.
single: 7.000

Time List:
1. 7.000 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 B L2 B' D2 B' L' R2 U R' D2 L' F D B


----------



## Cale S (Aug 11, 2016)

17.86 square-1 avg100

still only know 1 parity alg


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 12, 2016)

1.999 2x2 avg of 1000! Funny how I couldn't get this until someone stole my main
Also 1.775 avg of 100 and 1.739 avg of 50


----------



## Torch (Aug 12, 2016)

Moar feet
39.24 fullstep single
53.61 ao50 
54.31 ao100


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 12, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 1.999 2x2 avg of 1000! Funny how I couldn't get this until someone stole my main
> Also 1.775 avg of 100 and 1.739 avg of 50


Awesome dude! You caught up to me really quickly. I remember you were averaging mid 2 a few months back. Keep going and you'll end up being one of the fastest 2x2ers out there!


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 12, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Awesome dude! You caught up to me really quickly. I remember you were averaging mid 2 a few months back. Keep going and you'll end up being one of the fastest 2x2ers out there!


Thanks!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 12, 2016)

2.22 pyra single

L' R' B U' B' R' U R l

not even sub-WR avg


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 12, 2016)

5x5
1:04.63 avg5, 1:07.06 avg12 PBs
58.06 single on cam


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 12, 2016)

7.15 B' L2 F R2 B2 L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 R' B D U2 L' U L2 U2 R F'


z2

D R' D F2 D F' D

y' R U R' 
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' 
y' R U R' U' R U R'
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

best fullstep in a while


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 13, 2016)

2LCMLL Rocks!!

PB Ao5 21.53 I got complete CMLL skips on two consecutive sub-20 solves... If it was FMC I would've said it was intentional.

My CMLL takes is turtle slow so those skips might've helped


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 13, 2016)

sqan adj parity alg in 3.99


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 13, 2016)

Finally got a six on cam that wasn't a dnf lol


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 13, 2016)

1:02.65 Megaminx PB single yay! did the wrong U perm and had to do it again otherwise might have had first sub 1


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2016)

first feet session after euros fail finals...

29.80 fullstep single (wrong coll cancelled into aperm haha)
35.89 mo3
37.29 avg5
38.88 avg12
40.69 avg50

I'll have to do some catching up to get back to my normal times, but feet is still super fun


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 13, 2016)

7.249 R2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R F D2 L' B' R B U2 L R'

y2
R2 F' D [3/3]
R U' R' y R U R' [6/9]
L U' L' y' U2 L' U' L [7/16]
U2 y' L' U L [4/20]
R' U' R U' R' U R [7/27]
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' [14/41]
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' [14/55]

55 moves, 7.59 TPS! I'm pretty sure this is my fastest fullstep ever!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 13, 2016)

1:03.98 ao50 on the xman megaminx


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 13, 2016)

Accomplishment: 2nd worst official SQUAN1 single in the history of the world (not joking go to the WCA website


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 13, 2016)

Learned 50% of EOLR!


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 13, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Learned 50% of EOLR!


hmmm... That looks interesting. Do you find it is actually faster/much more efficient than intuitive?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> hmmm... That looks interesting. Do you find it is actually faster/much more efficient than intuitive?


Yes, it is fast and efficient. The algs are intuitive, but about half of them use misoriented centres. I can figure all of them out intuitively so it isn't exactly like learning "algs", but I still need to go through the cases and make sure I know how to do them. EOLR isn't something you need to worry about quite yet.


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-13
single: 6.69

Time List:
1. 6.69 U' R2 D U R2 F2 R2 U R2 L' F R' U2 F R F2 L' U2 L2

x2 y
F' R' F' D' U2 R2 U r' U r
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U L U' L'
U R' U R U' R' U R // didn't do the easy oll skip 
R U R' U' M' U r U' r'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
easy, but should've been faster. still good though


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 14, 2016)

Bill Wang @cuboy63 just beat his own Canadian NR 3x3 average with a 7.21 at Michigan! See you in a week


----------



## Cale S (Aug 14, 2016)

37.43 relay of 8 skewbs, 43.25 avg5


----------



## Iggy (Aug 14, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1:03.98 ao50 on the xman megaminx


Nice, looks like we're about the same speed again


----------



## Cale S (Aug 14, 2016)

got 3 sub-8 3x3 singles today, first on cam

Average of 5: 9.98
1. 8.23 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B R F' U F2 U' F2 D' L B2 
2. 11.26 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 B D' L B2 D2 B2 R D' F2 D' R 
3. 10.46 F R2 B2 F U2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 D U' F U' L D2 U' R U' L2 
4. (11.87) U2 R' B2 L D2 L F2 L F2 U2 R D' B' U' B' L R2 B U L U2 
5. (7.14) U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 F' L' B' F' L2 U2 R' B L U 

counting 8.23, I think 7.14 is my 3rd best ever


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 14, 2016)

PBs are bold

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-14
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 2.829
worst: 12.757

mean of 3
current: 5.186 (σ = 0.61)
best: 3.895 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 5
current: 5.912 (σ = 0.67)
*best: 4.309 (σ = 0.42) *

avg of 12
current: 6.408 (σ = 1.54)
*best: 4.919 (σ = 0.83) sub-5!*

avg of 50
current: 5.784 (σ = 0.99)
* best: 5.632 (σ = 1.04)*

avg of 100
current: 5.941 (σ = 1.32)
*best: 5.941 (σ = 1.32) sub-6!*

Average: 5.941 (σ = 1.32)
Mean: 6.055



Spoiler: Times



1. 3.562 L R' B' L B' U B U' l' b u'
2. 5.716 U L' U B L' U' R' U' L r' b
3. 5.228 U' R L' R U' B R U' l b u
4. 5.130 L' B R' B L R B' U l' r' b u
5. 4.593 R L' R B L' R B' U' l' b'
6. 5.615 U' L' R' L' R' L' R' B' l b' u'
7. 6.874 U B' L' B' U B U L' l' r b' u'
8. 10.965 U L U B R' L' B' R B' l' r' b
9. 4.027 B' R' B' U' B U L R' r b u
10. 7.686 U R U L' B' L' R B l r u'
11. 5.936 U B' R' L B' R U B l' r' b' u'
12. 5.419 U L R' U R L' B' U r b' u
13. 6.178 U' L R' U L B' U B R l' r'
14. 4.846 U R' B' R L' B R' B l' r b' u'
15. 5.185 U' L' B' L' U L' U B' L' l' r b
16. 11.874 R' L U R' B R' B' L' l' r b' u
17. 6.286 U R' B' L R' B' L R U l r u'
18. 6.344 U B' L U' R' B L' U L l b u'
19. 7.727 U R U' B L R U R l u'
20. 4.799 L' R B U' B' L R L' l r' b'
21. 6.769 U L R B' R U' L B' l r b
22. 4.221 U L' R B U B' U' L' B' r b' u
23. 4.362 L' R' L U' R' L R' U' u'
24. 10.362 L' U' R' L U L U L r' b u
25. 6.477 R L' R L' U B' R' B' l b' u'
26. 5.380 L B R' U R' B' R L' l r'
27. 4.424 R B U L' B U' B U' r
28. 6.667 L' R' U R L R B' L' r'
29. 5.235 L U L' R B' L R B' R r b u
30. 5.270 U L' R U' R' B' L U' R b'
31. 5.523 U' R L' U' R L B U' R' r b u
32. 8.963 U' R B L B R' U' R' B' l' r b' u
33. 7.302 U B U' R' L B' R B l' r' b' u'
34. 5.120 U L R B' U' R L U' r b'
35. 6.689 U L' U B' U R B' R' l' b' u
36. 9.129 L U R' U' R' U' L' R' l' r' b' u'
37. 8.594 U L' U B U L B U l b
38. 6.399 R U' R U' B' R U' L' l r' b u'
39. 4.181 L' B' L' B' L U' R' L' b
40. 3.968 R B' U' B' L R' U' B l' r u'
41. 3.536 U' R' L R B R' L B' l' r
42. 4.778 L R U' R U' B' U B' l r u
43. 12.757 R' L' R' B' R U' B L' l
44. 4.743 U' L U' B U' B R' L B l r u'
45. 4.879 L U' R L R U B L' l b
46. 7.548 U L' B' L R' B' R' L l' r
47. 6.075 U R' L B R' L' R' L' l r b' u
48. 5.098 U' R' L R B L' R' B r' b'
49. 7.126 L' U L' U L' R U L' l' r' b
50. 7.209 R' U' L' U' L' R U R l b
51. 6.095 L B' U' B R' U' B' L r' b u
52. 5.738 L R' U' L R' U' R L u
53. 4.519 L U R U L R L U' l' u'
54. 6.944 U' L R B' L' R B' U R l' r u'
55. 4.447 U' B R' U' R L' B' R r b'
56. 6.501 L U' R B' U L B' R r' b' u
57. 5.811 L B L U' R B R' L' R' l' r' b
58. 5.154 U B' U' B L' U B R' r' u
59. 6.991 U L U R L' U' L R' B' l r' b
60. 11.928 B R L R' U' L' B' R r' u
61. 6.356 L R' U' R' B R U B' l u
62. 5.528 R B' R B' U R' L R' l r' b' u
63. 3.645 U' B' R U B' U R' L l
64. 6.085 L' U' L' U' B U' L' R' l' b u'
65. 8.060 L R' L' R' B L' R L' r b' u'
66. 6.279 R B L' B U' B' U B' l r' b' u'
67. 6.577 U' L R' B U' R' B R' B' l r b
68. 7.881 L B' U' R B U R' B' l r' b u
69. 4.946 L' R L' U' B' U L R' l' b'
70. 5.727 U L' B' U B R B R U b
71. 4.537 U' L R L U R' U' B U' r' b'
72. 3.951 U' R' L' B' L' R' L' R' b' u
73. 5.722 B' U' B U B' R' U' B l r b' u
74. 6.423 L R' B R L' B U' L l r' u'
75. 2.829 L R U R L' U L' R' b'
76. 6.212 L U' B' R' L' B U L' l b
77. 5.139 U B' R' L' U' B' R B' l' b
78. 5.228 U' B U' B' U R' U' R l' b
79. 3.650 U L R' B U' L U' B L' b
80. 5.695 U L R U L' U B' R' l r' u'
81. 4.753 L' B' R B' L R B' U' r' b'
82. 4.298+ U L U' L' B R U R l' b'
83. 5.301 L U L R' U L B' U' r u'
84. 6.745 R' B' U L' B U B' L' l' r' b u'
85. 4.598 U L U L R U R' U' r' b' u'
86. 6.393 L' B R L U R' L R b u
87. 6.574 U' B' L R B' U R' B' L r b' u'
88. 5.423 B' L' B' R' B' R' U B' l r' b' u
89. 5.976 R L R' U L U L B r' b u'
90. 6.590 L B U' L U R' B' R' l' b' u
91. DNF(5.161) L R' L B U L' B L B' l r' u'
92. 5.180 U' B U R B R B U' b
93. 7.080 L U B' R L U' L' U' l r b
94. 6.913 L U' B U L B' L R' l r' u
95. 3.916 U L U B U L' R' U' l r' b'
96. 10.115 R U B U L' B U L' r' b
97. 6.672 U L B L R L B U l' r b u
98. 4.495 U' R' B' L B U' B U' r' u
99. 5.416 U R' B' L U' L' U L R' r'
100. 5.647 U L B R' B' L B' R' b


----------



## Iggy (Aug 14, 2016)

Feet
1:17.71 mo3
1:21.23 avg5
1:27.42 avg12
I'm getting the hang of this, but I still lock up a lot though


----------



## asacuber (Aug 14, 2016)

HOLY CRAP M8!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-14
mean of 3: 8.99

Time List:
1. 8.58 F2 R2 U B2 D U R2 D' U R' D2 R' U L R B F' U'
2. 8.34 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R D U L D' F L2 F2 U2 L
3. 10.03 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B D U' B2 F' R D' L' F' R2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-14
avg of 5: 10.20

Time List:
1. 8.58 F2 R2 U B2 D U R2 D' U R' D2 R' U L R B F' U'
2. (8.34) B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R D U L D' F L2 F2 U2 L
3. 10.03 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B D U' B2 F' R D' L' F' R2
4. (17.58) B2 D F2 B2 L F' U' F2 D R2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2 R
5. 11.96 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 R D2 L F R2 F U' L' U' B2

Both the 8s were fullstep and skipped sub 9 mo3

Finally sub 11 ao5, almost sub 10


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 14, 2016)

Taking a break clearly helps: (feet)

29.11 fullstep single
35.25 mo3
35.87 avg5
36.45 PB avg12
37.67 PB avg25
39.00 avg50
39.74 avg100

There are a lot of solves to roll, since I got in the zone pretty late ^^

the avg12 PB: (pure sub40 ftw)

avg of 12: 36.45

1. 39.15 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B L2 B2 R U L B' 
2. 37.50 U2 D R' U' L' B' L2 F R2 U L F2 R' L' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 
3. 35.65 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F L2 U F' L D' F R' U R2 
4. 36.02 U L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D L F' R' B L2 F L2 F' U B' 
5. 37.43 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R' B2 D F L2 R' U B' D R 
6. 37.41 F' R2 D2 U R2 D B2 D B2 R2 L F2 D' B' U' L B2 D F' 
7. (30.90) D R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 B U' L2 D2 B' R F' U R2 
8. (39.63) F' D' F2 U L U B' D L' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' 
9. 35.52 D2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 U L2 D B' R2 F D2 L' F2 
10. 39.58 D' L F2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 B' F U' R2 B R D B 
11. 32.50 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R B2 L R F U' R2 D L U2 L B2 F' 
12. 33.78 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R' F2 D' B L' D L' D L


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 14, 2016)

7.798 CFOP (or FreeFOP (or ZB? (idk))) PB R' L U' L U2 R2 B U D2 F B2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 U2 R2
x2 D F2 D2 F' D F2 U' R' F //XXcross (9/9)
U' R U' R'//F2L-1 (4/13)
d' L U L' U L U' L'// F2L+EO (8/21)
R' U2 R U R' U R U'//ZBLL (cause I knew it would skip)(8/29)
3.72 tps
Lol 4th fastest single.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 14, 2016)

4th sub30 

1. 29.91 F' B Rw2 Uw' Rw' U L D R' Uw' L2 Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 R L B Fw D B L U R2 Fw' L' D F' R' L U' Uw2 B2 D' Rw Uw' Rw' R B R2

no parity. 9 second 3x3 stage


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 14, 2016)

OH PB Ao12, previous PB was 19.32 so a bit of an improvement to say the least. Last 5 solves are 15.83 PB Ao5, previous PB was 17.98. Later in the session I also got a 11.60 single, which is 0.13 from PB.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-14
avg of 12: 17.95

Time List:
1. 20.99 F B U R' U R2 D F2 U2 R' U2 B U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 
2. 20.66 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R U' F2 D' R' B2 D B L2 
3. 15.83 L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 R' D U' B' R' B F R' D F 
4. 17.87 D' L F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L' R' B' D' R U' B L D' L B' 
5. 18.64 U2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 F2 R D2 R' D' R2 F D' B' F' L2 U' R' 
6. 20.92 R U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 R F L D B U F2 R U 
7. 17.11 B2 U' F2 B2 L' U2 F' U2 B' D' L2 F2 R' U2 L B2 L F2 R U2 
8. 16.46 R2 U2 F R2 B R2 D' B' R' F2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 U 
9. (22.23) D2 B D2 R2 F U2 B D2 B U2 F2 R' U2 B R' B' L R' B' U' F 
10. 15.15 F2 R2 B U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R U2 B' D F R2 B L D' 
11. (14.52) R' D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L U2 B L D R2 B L' 
12. 15.87 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 B' L' B2 U2 B' L F' R' F' R'


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 14, 2016)

Time List:
1. 6.23 R2 F U' D B L U' D' F' D R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D F2 B2 U
x2 y'
U' R' F (D U)
L U' L'
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R saw to here in inspection
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U' L' U L U' L' U L why no sledge 
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
60 moves in 6.23 seconds = 9.63 tps! Easily my highest tps solve ever


----------



## Torch (Aug 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-14
avg of 12: 47.52

Time List:
1. 45.91 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F D2 F' D' B L' B F2 D
2. 47.84 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 R F2 R D' L' B' L2 U' R' F L' B
3. 53.96 U2 B D2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' U R' F2 R U' R' U' B' F' U
*4. (40.53) D B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' R D2 B' F2 D U' L2 F D2 U2 
5. 45.49 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 F R2 B D B R' D2 R2 D2 
6. 47.52 U F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 L R2 D2 B' L2 U' B L2 F' L' R2 
7. 46.53 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F R2 B2 D2 L' D' B' L' F2 D 
8. 45.59 R F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 F D2 U' L U' F2 D2 *
9. 43.83 L B2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L F L' R' B' F' U F' L B F2
10. (59.82) B2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U L' B' F L' R U' R2 B
11. 55.65 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' F U' L' F2 D F' L2 D B' F2
12. 42.87 D' R' F2 L' R' D2 F2 R D2 R F2 R U B R2 F' U2 F' U2 R

Bold is 45.87 ao5, solves 4-6 are 44.51 mo3


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 14, 2016)

2x2 PB today after about 3 months without practicing... 1.36 seconds (recorded with csTimer)

solve: mlg sample text


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 15, 2016)

I GOT AN 8.01 IN SCHOOL!!!!!! PB IS 7.88!!!!!!

I was solving so relaxed, it COULD'VE BEEN A 7!!!!! 

PLL skip By the way


----------



## Iggy (Aug 15, 2016)

OH PB avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
avg of 12: 16.65

Time List:
1. 17.98 L2 F2 L D2 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U B U' B2 D2 F' U R' 
2. 16.14 B2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 D B2 R' F' R2 D R' F2 D L2 F U 
3. 16.65 B2 R B' U F B2 L' F L R2 B D2 F2 U2 F D2 F' U 
4. 16.38 R F2 R F' B D2 R D' R L' U L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 
5. 14.08 F2 R' B U F L' D F2 R' D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' 
6. 19.23 U F2 R' F U' F2 B R2 F' R' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U' 
7. (13.29) U2 R' D2 U2 L U2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 F D L R B' U F L2 D' 
8. 19.75 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 U L2 U R U2 F' R2 F' L' D U F U' 
9. 17.31 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 B L U L2 D' B' L F2 D2 B 
10. (23.09) B U F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F L R' D' R' F D' U' R' 
11. 14.74 L R2 F U2 F R2 B L2 B' U2 F' L2 D U B' U2 R' D' B2 L B' 
12. 14.20 R2 D' R U2 R U D R D U2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 D2


----------



## asacuber (Aug 15, 2016)

Turned 12 day before yesterday whooo

E: Session, ao250 is 12.8, all PBs except single



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
solves/total: 250/250

single
best: 8.34
worst: 17.60

mean of 3
current: 11.86 (σ = 1.65)
best: 8.99 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 12.52 (σ = 1.43)
best: 10.20 (σ = 1.70)

avg of 12
current: 12.96 (σ = 1.35)
best: 11.72 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 50
current: 12.74 (σ = 1.21)
best: 12.39 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 100
current: 12.73 (σ = 1.14)
best: 12.66 (σ = 1.19)

Average: 12.80 (σ = 1.20)
Mean: 12.83

Time List:
1. 12.74 R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L F' L' D2 L' F2 D' U L D2 
2. 12.53 U D2 B L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 R U L' B' F 
3. 11.05 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R B L R D' B' D R2 U2 
4. 13.70 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B' U B D B2 F' R' D 
5. 10.48 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F R B L' D2 F D F R2 U' R' 
6. 12.17 L2 F R2 U2 B F2 D2 F D2 U B U2 F U' F2 U' L2 F 
7. 11.56 U' L2 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' D' L B2 R B2 F' L2 U R2 
8. 13.61 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 L D2 L' D B' L' F2 R' F D B R' U2 
9. 13.87 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U F2 L2 B' D2 R U2 F D' 
10. 16.62 D R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R' B' L R U F2 L2 R' F 
11. 11.16 F R2 U2 L B L B D' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' 
12. 11.28 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 R D R' F' U L' U F2 L F' 
13. 13.40 L' B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U L2 U' R D F' L U L' B L' U2 
14. 14.77 B' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 B' L2 R D' L' B' U' L2 D2 L F D 
15. 11.92 U2 B' D R' U B2 R L F B2 R U2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
16. 14.27 D B2 U' R2 B' U L U' B2 L F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L F 
17. 13.80 D L U' R' F L2 F' U R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 
18. 14.62 D U F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' B F R2 D R B L' F2 D' 
19. 12.67 F' R2 L' U' F' B' R' U' B D' F2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 
20. 14.55 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' B2 R' D R F' L R' B2 U2 
21. 10.60 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F' D' B R F2 R' B L' B U' 
22. 11.54 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 F' U' L' D2 F L' U B2 
23. 9.72 L U2 L F2 L2 R U2 F2 R B2 U L2 R U' B R U F' L2 U2 
24. 12.12 B U2 D2 L D2 R F R2 D' L D2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 L 
25. 13.92 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B R2 B' D' L' B D' U' R 
26. 14.15 L U2 L' D2 L' F2 L B2 L D2 L' F' R' U B L R' U B2 F' 
27. 12.91 D' R2 D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R D2 B2 R F L F' L U' B2 U' 
28. 12.16 R2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 L' U F' L B' L' D' U2 B' L U' 
29. 13.44 L B2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D R' U2 F U2 B U' B' R2 
30. 13.96 F U2 B' R2 B R2 B' L2 F D2 F' U' F2 R2 B R' U L' D L 
31. 14.49 F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' L' U L B' U' F2 L F2 D 
32. 12.50 L2 B' U F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L F D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B' D2 
33. 15.72 D2 R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L D U B R D F R' F2 U' 
34. 12.56 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U L D U2 R' B D' R2 D B2 L 
35. 12.57 B U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 B' L2 R' U B2 L2 B' D R 
36. 14.51 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L F U2 R2 D R' D L U' R' 
37. 11.80 F2 R2 D U F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L U2 L' D R' U2 F' D R B2 
38. 12.86 L' U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R B R' B2 U2 B2 D' F' R 
39. 13.30 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L D2 B2 D B' F2 L2 R2 D U' 
40. 11.40 B' U' F2 U' R2 L F2 B' L2 U B D2 L2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 
41. 11.32 L2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 D' L U2 F D' B' R2 B' 
42. 12.87 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L F2 R2 B' R F' L' U L' R' 
43. 12.20 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L B2 R2 D F U' F L2 F2 U2 R' D 
44. 10.60 L' U B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 L B U L' F' D2 R' B2 R 
45. 12.78 L' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L B2 U2 D B' U2 R' F U R B2 U' 
46. 11.24 B2 D2 L' R' D2 U2 L D2 L F2 L' F' U' R U2 L2 B R' B' U 
47. 11.58 D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 R2 F2 R2 U L F' R2 F2 L F2 D2 U' R' 
48. 11.90 R D' F' L U R2 L' D L D2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D B2 
49. 12.40 R' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 F' L U R' D2 B' D B' U R2 
50. 10.92 R U2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D2 B' D' U' F' L D R2 U F' R' 
51. 11.40 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B D R B' U L' F D2 L F' 
52. 13.46 U B' L F L F L' F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U D2 L2 R' 
53. 11.28 R D L' U B D R2 F B2 R' L2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 U2 F R2 D2 F 
54. 13.04 F U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L' D U' L' B U L' B' F' 
55. 11.65 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' D2 L R2 D R D B' 
56. 12.52 D F' L' U' L2 U2 B L D' U2 F' L2 F2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 
57. 13.84 U B U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 B R' F' D U R' D2 R2 B2 F' 
58. 13.25 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F' D2 F L2 R' F2 D' L U L' B R U F' 
59. 12.16 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 D2 F' U2 B L' D U F U' F2 R2 
60. 13.38 L2 B R2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 D R2 F' L' D' L' D' F' L' F 
61. 12.49 L' B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' B U B' F' L' R B D2 L' 
62. 11.09 D2 L2 F L' F2 D2 L' U R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 B2 R2 U' 
63. 15.40 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B' U2 F R U L2 D R' B R 
64. 14.81 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F L' B' U' L' D' F' U2 F' L' 
65. 10.69 D R' F2 U2 B' U2 D L U F' R' U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 L F2 U2 
66. 12.10 U F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 L' U2 R U' R2 F L' F' R2 D2 
67. 11.55 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L F' D2 L' R' U' B2 L2 R2 B' 
68. 10.13 R2 F2 B' R D' R' F D L' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D 
69. 12.52 F' D L2 R2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R D' B L R2 B2 F D' U' 
70. 10.67 R' U B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 F L2 D' B2 R F' U' F2 L' 
71. 14.47 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' R D' B' F D R U 
72. 14.62 D R D2 L D2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 R D F U R U2 B2 U2 L' 
73. 11.88 F U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' U L' R2 D' B L2 D2 B 
74. 15.11 L2 D B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 L' D B' D U F D B D2 R2 
75. 12.11 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U F2 L' U B' D' U2 B L D' R' U' 
76. 13.78 L2 B U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 U B' R D' L' B U' R' B2 F' 
77. 14.04 R2 U2 B R2 B L2 F' D2 U2 B R' D B F' U' R' D2 B R B 
78. 11.68 F D' B' R F' D2 B' L' F2 U R2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' 
79. 13.43 B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B D' L' R B D R F' D U' 
80. 14.62 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B' D2 L B U' B' D F' 
81. 11.78 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 F R2 D R' F' U2 L2 F L U L2 R' 
82. 11.68 B2 R B2 U2 L' R' B2 U2 L2 U2 R D R2 B' D2 F L2 B' D B' L' 
83. 13.99 F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 B D2 R' D R' B' F' D B' R2 
84. 13.48 D2 B R F' U' F2 U2 F2 L' U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 
85. 14.02 U' F' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 D F2 L D F U R B' 
86. 11.75 R D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 R F' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' U 
87. 11.62 B2 F2 U' R2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 B' L' U' B2 L' B U B2 D2 L' 
88. 12.34 F' U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 L' U' R' F D L' B' L2 F D2 
89. 13.94 F' D2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 F' R U' B R2 U' L' F R F' U 
90. 12.08 F' U F' D2 F R2 L U' B' F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 
91. 14.41 D R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 L' U L' B R F' L U B' R2 
92. 11.33 B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D L F2 R' B2 L' F U L B' L' 
93. 13.41 R' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' B L' U2 L R2 D2 R' F2 
94. 14.69 F2 U2 L D2 L D2 F2 L' R' U2 R2 D L' D2 L' U L' F' L' F 
95. 10.92 U' F2 D2 L' R2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 L' R' U L2 R' D' L' U2 F 
96. 14.56 L U2 F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 L' F' U' L' D' U2 R2 U2 
97. 11.95 R2 B D2 U2 F L2 B D2 F' U2 L2 U' B F2 L' R F' R F' D' L' 
98. 11.63 R2 U2 F R D' F L2 D' R F2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2 
99. 13.75 F B2 L D2 B2 L' B R2 D' R' L2 F2 D B2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 
100. 10.71 D B2 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D B2 F2 R' B' D2 R' B L' F2 R' F2 D2 
101. 13.41 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F D2 B2 L2 D L B U2 R F2 
102. 11.49 U' L B' D' R D R F' R2 U2 R' D2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 R' L' U 
103. 16.40 L B L D' L' B L F' L' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 L B 
104. 15.64 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L' U2 L2 D' L' B R2 F U' R2 
105. 15.60 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R D' R2 D B' U L F L U 
106. 12.43 D' L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 R D U R U2 L' R' B R 
107. 11.54 L' B' R U' D B2 R B' U' B U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 D 
108. 8.82 L' B' R' U' F B D' L F D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 R' 
109. 14.72 D2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 L' F2 U2 B D' F' U' L2 B F' 
110. 13.86 F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 L' F' U B2 L D' B' U' R2 B 
111. 12.45 R2 L' D2 F2 U B' D' B2 D2 R F2 D2 F L2 B' L2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 
112. 14.24 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F L2 B F2 R2 U2 R' B2 D L' U' L2 B U2 R 
113. 13.40 D U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 L' F2 U R2 B' L2 D' F' U 
114. 17.15 U' R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 L2 F L2 U2 L U F2 U' L' F' R2 D R 
115. 14.56 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 L' U F2 R2 F' L D R2 U' 
116. 13.82 R2 L' B' L' F' U F L' B' L2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 D 
117. 13.31 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 L B R' D' B' R' U B' 
118. 13.60 R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F' L' D2 B L2 R2 F R2 B' R' 
119. 12.20 R B' L2 U' F R2 F2 R' B L2 D F2 L2 D R2 U2 D B2 R2 F2 R 
120. 12.63 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F D L2 U' B' L F2 R' B L2 
121. 13.72 F' U B' R' L2 U B U2 D' L' B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 
122. 11.69 L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L U' R D2 B2 U' B' L2 D' F 
123. 11.69 B U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 R' D B D U' R2 F D' B' L 
124. 14.91 D2 F2 D2 B R2 B' R2 F' U2 B' U' L2 B L R2 D2 R' U' F2 
125. 15.99 D2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D B2 F' L' U2 F' D2 U' B' R B2 D2 
126. 13.40 R B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D2 U2 R D' B F D B' L2 D R B2 U 
127. 11.17 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 L D2 R' U F' U B' L D' R2 B' 
128. 12.68 B2 L' B U2 R2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 L B2 U2 R 
129. 14.60 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' F R D' B' L B R2 F' D R2 
130. 11.37 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F' R' U L' U' B' U' L2 F' U 
131. 13.08 B R' B' D' B U' B R' D2 F2 B2 R D2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 B 
132. 10.56 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 U' L D2 B2 F' L' U2 L D' U' 
133. 14.62 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R D' U L U' R2 F2 U F2 U 
134. 10.72 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 D U R2 F2 L' D L2 B' R' F' R2 D2 B2 R' 
135. 10.15 R D' B2 L' U2 R D' L B R L2 B2 L F2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 R 
136. 13.89 F L D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' L D B' U2 B2 
137. 12.28 U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D' R2 U' R B2 F' 
138. 11.48 U L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 L U' F D2 F R F' L' 
139. 17.41 L' F2 L2 R B2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 D' F' L' U2 B L2 B U' R U2 
140. 10.60 D B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B' R F2 L2 B L' D' U F L2 
141. 12.10 B' F2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L' F' D F2 U' B R2 F U2 
142. 12.28 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 B L' B2 L' F' R' F U F 
143. 13.38 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 F' R2 U' F' R' D' L B2 L2 D' R' 
144. 13.79 L2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 B' R' D2 F2 D' R D2 L R' D' 
145. 16.09 L D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B R' F2 R' U2 F2 R' D' U2 
146. 14.24 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' U' B2 F' D F' D' U' L B2 
147. 14.31 U' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 F' R' B2 D' B' D2 U' L' B U' 
148. 12.05 B2 R2 F L2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 U F R' B L F' L' D' R2 D2 
149. 12.31 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L R' U' F' L' R' F R' U' R 
150. 13.12 D' L2 U L2 R2 U R2 B2 D B L U' F' L' F2 R' B U' R' 
151. 11.90 L R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F D' U2 B L R D2 U' 
152. 12.92 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F R2 D' R B U' B L2 R F' U' 
153. 12.92 F' L2 F L2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 F D' B2 F2 D' B' R' F' L D U 
154. 10.59 U' R2 B F L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 L B2 R' D B' U2 F D 
155. 14.89 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 R B' L2 D' B2 D U2 F L D' R2 
156. 13.28 D F R D2 L' U B D' R D2 B D2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 F2 
157. 12.89 D2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R F' L2 D' R' F' U B2 L2 B2 
158. 15.43 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D B F' D L R2 D R' D2 F 
159. 14.20 F D2 L' U' B L2 U2 L R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B' 
160. 12.55 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 U L2 B2 R2 U L' F D' B2 F2 D L' F' L2 F 
161. 12.72 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' D' U2 L F R' U' F' L2 B2 
162. 12.82 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U F2 B' L B R' D' U F D L' 
163. 10.80 D' B2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' F R' B2 D U2 B' L U L2 F2 
164. 12.38 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R B R' B' D' L2 B' R' B2 D U' 
165. 11.68 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L U2 F U' B2 F' D' B D' F' 
166. 16.10 F2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R D' B2 F L' D2 U' B2 L' R 
167. 12.90 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' F2 D' F U2 R B2 D' B2 L' 
168. 10.95 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 R' F2 D R B' F' D F' D2 U B R2 
169. 12.30 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U F2 R F' D L2 B2 L B L B' U' 
170. 12.40 F2 R' F2 L U2 R' B2 L B2 R' F L F' R2 D' R' D2 F2 D' 
171. 13.02 D2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' D B2 L2 U' R U2 L' B' R 
172. 13.95 R F2 U' F L' F2 B' L' F' U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' 
173. 13.02 U D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F' L D2 B F R F2 D B 
174. 13.48 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D U' B2 U2 L' F2 D R2 B L B U L F 
175. 14.22 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 R2 D' B' R' U' L2 U 
176. 13.35 L' U B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 B' L' U' F D' L' B L' U 
177. 12.34 F2 L2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F' R2 L U F' U L' R2 U' B U2 R' 
178. 12.56 D2 L2 F D2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U2 F' R' U' F2 L' D L D2 R2 F' L2 
179. 11.01 L2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 R' F2 L U B' D2 L' B U2 F' R2 B2 
180. 11.45 D B2 R' B' D2 B U2 R2 B' U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 
181. 11.54 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' F D2 U' B' F' D R' U L2 F' 
182. 12.71 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 R D2 F R2 U R2 U2 L B2 F2 
183. 12.09 F' U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R' U2 B D2 R B2 F D2 R 
184. 12.04 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' L' F L F D' L R U F 
185. 15.18 L' B F2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 L' F D' R' U L U L F' 
186. 12.32 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' B' U B F2 U2 L' B' U2 L' 
187. 11.51 U R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R' B' L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F' D L2 
188. 9.93 F2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' U' L' U F2 D R B2 D' B' R2 
189. 12.30 F U' R2 B R2 F' L2 F2 D' B2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 R' 
190. 13.40 R B' R2 L B2 R F2 B' U D2 B U2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 B L2 D2 
191. 11.48 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 L' B2 R2 D' R F D' B2 L U 
192. 12.40 R D F L F2 R' D B D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R' 
193. 12.96 U D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 R F2 D' R' F' D L D R' 
194. 12.54 U2 F U D B R' B R2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F' 
195. 12.47 R2 B' D2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 L' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D R D2 R2 
196. 14.78 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B' R2 U L' D' L F L B2 F2 D F2 
197. 10.20 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' R' B U B' U L2 U2 F R 
198. 12.43 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 U2 B' D' L' B2 F' U F R U B' U2 
199. 14.37 F R' F' L U' F D F B2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' 
200. 14.48 U2 F U' R' U D2 B R' U2 F U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U 
201. 11.16 F' D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R U2 F U' B' F2 L F' R2 
202. 14.47 F' U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L D' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' R F' 
203. 11.21 B R2 F R B2 D2 R2 U' L R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F' L' 
204. 15.43 R' U2 R' D F' B' R2 U B D2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R B2 L' 
205. 14.85 B2 U2 B2 R' D' R U2 L B U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 
206. 13.41 D' L F U2 B' L2 D' R' D' U2 F2 R B2 R' L B2 R U2 D2 
207. 11.36 F' D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B' R' U2 R2 B L2 U' L R 
208. 13.07 F U2 B2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' F2 D2 U2 R B L2 R2 D' F U' L2 D2 
209. 12.44 B2 D U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F' L' F2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' F2 U' 
210. 11.57 F2 U L U' D2 F L' U' F2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' U 
211. 11.40 D U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D B U R2 F' L B' L' R D L 
212. 12.52 B' F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R' F2 U B' D2 R B' F' R2 
213. 13.15 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F U2 R' B' L U2 F U L2 F' D' R' 
214. 13.82 L B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 U' R U B F L D' 
215. 12.27 U R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B' R U B F2 L' B' D2 R2 D2 
216. 11.73 B' D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F R2 F' R' F' R F U' B2 L B D 
217. 13.36 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R' B F' L B L2 B2 D2 L2 R' 
218. 12.45 R B R2 L F' R2 U L' U F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' 
219. 13.25 R' D' L2 B' U F' R2 U' D2 B R2 L2 B U2 B D2 F2 R2 L' 
220. 13.55 L R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 R' D U2 B' R2 D B' F R 
221. 8.58 F2 R2 U B2 D U R2 D' U R' D2 R' U L R B F' U' 
222. 8.34 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R D U L D' F L2 F2 U2 L 
223. 10.03 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B D U' B2 F' R D' L' F' R2 
224. 17.58 B2 D F2 B2 L F' U' F2 D R2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2 R 
225. 11.96 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 R D2 L F R2 F U' L' U' B2 
226. 11.19 R B U2 D' F2 U' B2 L' B D2 R' U2 R' B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 
227. 11.96 R U L U2 D' B' U' L' B R F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 
228. 13.60 F' U' F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 R2 B L U2 F2 L2 U L' R' U' 
229. 14.19 D2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 L D2 B' D L F' D' B2 U2 
230. 13.12 R' L2 B' U2 B2 F D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 L' U R U2 L R D L' B 
231. 12.63 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F' R2 D' R B' U' L2 F' R' D B U2 
232. 11.28 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 F D R2 D' F2 U2 L' R2 B' D' 
233. 15.61 R U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 F U B R2 D' U B 
234. 13.34 U' L2 U' L F' U R' L F L2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L U2 
235. 12.72 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' D' R2 U2 B U2 F U2 F D R2 
236. 14.18 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 U B2 F' D L2 U R2 U2 R' D2 L U' 
237. 11.68 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 F2 L' D' F U' R' D2 U R' B' 
238. 11.82 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U' L2 R U R2 D2 F2 R' B R2 F' L 
239. 14.09 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' D L F2 D2 F' R B' L D2 
240. 12.01 D L U2 L B' R' D2 L' R2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 
241. 11.39 B' U R U D' B' R2 L' U R D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L D2 R' 
242. 15.05 F U2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U' R D2 B' F' D L' B2 U B 
243. 12.00 D R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' B' L' B2 F R2 U' F U2 B' 
244. 14.26 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D R2 U F2 R2 B' D' F' R D2 B' U' L B' U 
245. 13.20 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B L2 R' U2 F R U B' U2 F' D F 
246. 17.60 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U F D B' R U' B D' L2 F' R' 
247. 12.83 D2 L2 D U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B' R' B2 F' R2 D2 B2 U F' L2 
248. 13.76 D2 L' D2 L' U2 D F B' U' L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F' U2 D2 R2 B2 
249. 10.86 D2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 U2 B' F' D R' F' U' B2 U2 F 
250. 10.95 L F L2 D' F2 B2 U' R' L D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U


----------



## Kotra25 (Aug 15, 2016)

I just got my first sub 20 avarage of 5.

And my first sub 16 single: U2 B' D2 F U2 B L2 D2 B' L' D2 L F' L D' F' L2 B'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 15, 2016)

First sub-10 in a while. And it's a 7???
Scramble: D2 U2 F’ U2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R’ B2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 B’ 

X-Cross: M S M’ S’ (y2) Lw’ F R D’ (8/8)
F2L-2: y’ U R U R’ U R U R’ (8/16)
F2L-3: U’ L’ U’ L U2 L’ U L (8/24)
F2L-4: L U’ L’ U L U L’ (7/31)
OLL: U’ Rw U2 R’ U’ R U’ Rw’ (8/39)
PLL: U R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U (15/54)

Time: 7.71
Moves: 54
TpS:7.00


----------



## Torch (Aug 15, 2016)

1. 32.36 L R2 U2 F D2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' L B2 R' B2 U2 B' D

Sub-NAR! PLL skip, can't reconstruct.


----------



## ThatFastGuy (Aug 15, 2016)

Very inconsistent 5x5 average

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
avg of 50: 1:40.78



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 1:35.83 D Lw' F2 Uw' R D2 Fw2 D' Bw' U' Fw Uw2 D' Fw' Uw' Bw2 R' F Uw' Dw L' Bw Rw2 Bw' D' B Lw' Bw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 Bw F' B Uw2 Lw' U2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 Rw' Lw2 R Uw R2 Rw2 Dw2 B' Uw' Rw' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' R Rw2 Bw' Rw2 R2 
2. (1:25.75) Rw' L Dw2 Uw Lw L Dw' Fw2 L U2 Fw' Bw2 Uw' Bw' Lw D Dw' L U Fw F2 Lw' Rw2 R' F' U2 D Rw' D' Lw' D2 Uw2 F2 R B2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' L2 D Uw F' Dw D' Uw' Rw2 D Fw' Uw' Rw2 L2 Uw2 U' Fw R' Rw Lw D' 
3. 1:42.91 Uw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw Fw' L Bw F2 Lw' Bw Fw Rw2 Lw' Bw' R' Fw' B' Lw2 R Dw2 Rw U' Uw2 R2 D2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw D Fw2 U F2 Lw2 R' Bw' B' Fw' Lw U2 Lw' L2 Dw B' F2 U' Bw Fw2 Lw Uw2 Lw' U2 Uw F' R L' B Rw' L' D2 
4. 1:44.84 R' Rw2 Dw U R Fw' Dw F D' Bw2 Lw L2 Dw U' F2 Dw Lw2 Dw U2 D2 Rw2 R Fw2 U' F' B2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Dw' R2 D' F Fw2 R' F2 Bw2 L U' Fw' F U F Bw Fw2 Uw2 L2 B F' Lw Bw' U Rw Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 U' F' 
5. 1:42.62 Fw' Rw' R D2 R2 U2 Dw' Rw R' Dw2 B U' R2 Lw' Fw2 F' U' F L Bw' B2 Lw Fw2 L B L' Dw B2 Bw' R' Uw Fw Lw Fw D2 Fw D Dw F Uw2 Dw2 Bw U' B' U2 Rw' L2 Uw' Lw2 U' Uw' D Dw Fw' B L2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 F2 
6. 1:29.08 Uw2 U Fw2 Dw' B2 Fw D Lw2 D' B U' B2 D2 Bw2 F2 Fw Dw' L D Dw2 F2 Fw2 B' Rw2 R' L D2 B2 Lw2 Dw D2 B L2 Dw F2 D B R2 L Rw Dw2 Bw2 L B' Lw' Fw' D' L Bw2 Dw' F2 R' Uw' Dw2 Fw Lw U2 Rw Uw Bw2 
7. 1:37.03 D' F2 Rw2 L2 D Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw' Lw2 Uw' D' L R2 Lw F2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' L' D2 B' Fw D' F D Bw2 Dw' U' B Fw' U' Lw Fw2 F2 D R' Lw Uw' U R2 F Dw' D B2 L2 Lw2 B2 F Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 B D' R2 D' Lw U' 
8. 1:51.71 Fw Lw' U2 Lw2 L2 Uw Lw' R Fw' L B2 Uw' F' Fw Rw2 Bw2 B2 L Uw' L2 B2 Lw2 Dw' U D Bw' U Rw Fw' Rw R2 B' U2 Dw2 Uw' B' Uw R2 U D2 Dw' Lw' Bw' U Dw Rw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw D' B2 Dw B2 Uw2 F2 U' Rw' L2 Dw R2 
9. 1:35.08 Bw2 U' L' Fw2 L' Fw' Rw Lw Fw Rw' Dw Uw' U2 B Uw2 R' B2 Dw' D' U Fw' Uw2 Bw Rw D Rw2 Dw' Rw Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw Fw2 Dw2 L2 F Dw F2 Fw R B' D2 U Dw' Fw Bw L R' Lw D' B2 Lw L' Rw' Fw' Dw2 Bw' Uw 
10. 1:51.43 Rw D' B2 D2 F2 Fw2 Rw' Uw Dw' F2 L' R D' Fw2 Rw Bw2 F2 Rw' Lw' U2 L Rw' B D2 Bw2 U' Lw Dw D2 U' L2 Uw Rw2 Bw Lw2 U2 Lw' Rw' R' D2 Fw2 Dw2 L Fw' L Lw' D U' Uw F U Bw2 B2 F' Rw2 F Lw' R' Dw2 D2 
11. 1:36.36 F' D Uw Lw R' Bw R2 Rw2 L2 Bw' Uw L Bw2 L Uw Lw Uw' U2 D Fw2 L' F U2 B R L' Fw Dw L2 F' Dw F Lw Bw2 U Lw2 R B Rw' R2 F' D' U2 Fw' U' Rw2 R2 Bw2 F' B2 L Lw R Rw2 Dw2 Lw L2 F2 Fw' Rw' 
12. (1:25.73) L' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw F' L2 D2 F' B2 L2 Uw' U' R' Uw D R2 F B2 Fw' U2 B F' Fw U R' L Dw' L F B' Uw' D2 U' Lw U' Fw Lw2 L' Bw U' Fw D' R' B' Dw2 R' Fw' F L Lw2 F Uw2 B2 Fw U' Rw Fw Uw R' 
13. 1:45.81 Lw' L' F2 R' Lw D Fw U2 Dw L U' F' R Fw2 Dw L Uw L' U' D Uw Lw Fw' Bw' R' Bw2 B' L' Rw' R2 Dw2 Lw Dw' B Bw Rw Fw' Uw' Lw2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' Rw2 Dw' Lw Dw L2 Bw2 Fw Lw' Rw B Lw Dw' Uw2 L2 Lw 
14. 1:26.53 U Lw' U' Rw2 Bw2 U' F' D Fw R' D2 R D' B U' Uw Fw2 U2 Lw2 F2 Uw Fw2 U2 Uw F2 Fw Bw' U' Uw' Lw2 Uw Dw2 Fw2 D Dw F Uw2 F2 R2 Dw2 L R' Fw2 Uw2 U' B' L' Dw2 Rw F' U R2 Bw Rw R Lw' F Lw' Dw U 
15. 1:35.09 Bw D' U' Dw2 B' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 U2 Uw2 L' Fw' Dw2 F2 Rw Bw' U Bw' R' Bw U' Uw D L' Lw' Fw U Rw D2 Lw' F R L' Fw' F2 U F' D' Rw' Dw U2 B' D2 F2 Uw F D' R F Uw2 R' D2 Bw U2 L' Uw2 D' U 
16. 1:47.30 R' U' Dw2 B2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 Dw Fw2 Rw2 Lw' Fw' F D L' F Rw' F' Uw Dw D2 F Rw L2 F' R' Rw' Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw' Bw' B Rw Uw U Rw2 Bw2 U Lw2 Rw2 L Fw L R2 U' Bw Fw Lw' F' Dw2 D2 Rw2 F' Lw' Fw D2 Uw2 Dw Fw 
17. 1:47.00 D2 Lw' D2 Lw' Rw D' Bw' D' Bw2 Uw2 B2 D Rw' Bw2 Lw F' R2 B2 R' B2 Fw Rw D' Rw' R' U2 Uw2 Dw Lw Uw2 Dw F2 Uw2 L2 F2 B2 Lw' L' Rw' Dw Bw F B L Fw' R L Rw2 F2 U2 L2 Dw2 Rw Fw2 Dw F' D' F L' D' 
18. 1:39.09 Fw L R2 Bw F' Rw' Lw D R' D2 U' Bw U F' B' Lw' Dw R2 Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 Rw D2 Rw' R U2 Uw2 F Bw L F' Fw' R' Fw' Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw Uw Fw2 B' U2 L D2 B2 L' Rw' D Fw Dw2 B' R Uw2 Dw' Fw2 F2 Rw Dw2 
19. 1:48.94 U' D2 B' R2 F D' Uw' Dw2 F Lw Rw2 L Fw2 B2 D2 Rw2 D L2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' Rw' F2 R2 U2 Fw Dw B' U2 R' Lw' F2 D R2 U' R L' Bw' U' Fw Dw2 U Lw' D U' B' Uw' L' B Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw Rw D Bw 
20. 1:40.22 Rw2 Uw' Fw R U B2 F2 Lw2 Dw Fw2 Lw' Uw2 D' F2 Rw' Fw2 U Fw' Dw' Uw' L2 Uw' Bw Rw' Fw' B R2 Dw2 D' Lw' U' Dw' Uw' B' Rw D' R Uw2 L2 D R' Fw' Lw Rw2 F2 Uw R' U2 D' Lw2 Rw' B Dw2 L Uw2 U' R Bw' Uw' U' 
21. 1:28.49 Fw F2 B D2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' U Bw2 U B2 L2 D2 Lw2 R Dw2 Rw' R U Bw' Lw B Fw2 Bw U' Bw R2 D Bw' R2 Bw2 Rw B L2 Lw2 D Lw' B' Uw Lw' U Fw L2 R Rw2 B' R2 F2 Uw' R' Lw Uw2 Lw D Uw2 R2 U2 
22. 1:49.27 Lw' D F L F2 Rw2 Fw Uw' D2 U Rw2 U' Bw F2 R F' R2 Lw Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' Uw' D R' L' D B L Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw R Lw2 D2 Fw2 R D L F2 B' Uw2 Fw2 F2 R L Fw R' F2 U2 Rw2 Fw' D' Uw2 R' Lw' 
23. 1:39.45 Uw' Fw' D2 Fw U' Rw Fw' U Dw L U' B2 L F Bw' B Dw R' B2 Uw2 Bw B' Lw' U Bw' B L2 Lw2 Uw U Rw' L' U' Rw R' B' Bw2 R' Fw2 L2 Lw Uw2 Bw B2 Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw F Lw2 R' U F' Lw' F2 L B R' B 
24. 1:38.16 U2 L2 Dw' L' Dw R D' L' Bw2 Rw2 R' D Bw U2 L' R' Uw R' Fw Uw Lw2 D' Bw2 L' U2 Bw U2 Lw R' Rw L' Uw' R F' L' F U2 Rw B Dw2 Bw2 F Rw2 U R' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 B Dw2 Uw Fw B2 Uw2 Rw' Dw2 F' Dw R' D2 
25. 1:34.52 D2 Uw F2 Fw2 R Rw' Dw' L2 D U' Uw' Lw' Fw R2 Bw Lw Bw B' U' Lw2 Fw2 L Fw' U2 Lw' Rw' B Bw L' Lw R2 Rw U2 D L2 Fw2 Lw' Rw' R2 Fw2 Dw Rw Lw2 D Fw' Dw2 Lw2 B Fw' D Fw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 U' Dw Lw Uw Fw' L' 
26. 1:47.91 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' F2 U' L D R2 D' L D2 Rw' D2 B' Fw' U Lw D' Uw' Fw' B' Uw' B' L D' L' Uw2 R' Lw' D' U' Bw2 B' Lw B' Fw2 U Uw2 Bw U2 Dw' L' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 Rw' U' B Bw' U2 Rw' U' Dw' Fw Rw' Uw 
27. 1:38.17 R B' Dw U' Rw' Fw U F Dw2 Rw U F R2 Bw Lw2 Uw' Rw2 F L' Fw Bw' Dw' F B2 D' L' Bw' Uw' Lw B2 Uw' F Uw' Lw' B2 F Uw Rw U L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw Bw' Uw Fw2 B2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw' Lw' U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' 
28. 1:50.17 Lw' D R2 Fw F' Dw U2 Rw R B' Rw Dw' R2 Fw2 U Rw' Bw' F U L Dw' D2 Rw' R' Uw' Rw' R2 D2 Rw D Fw' Dw' R Fw2 Dw' Lw U2 Uw' B Dw U Lw Rw' F' Lw Dw2 R2 U Uw2 Dw2 B' R' Uw' Fw' Lw L' R' Bw2 B Lw 
29. 1:41.85 Uw' Bw2 F' Dw2 Bw R U' Dw R L2 Uw' L2 F U Bw F' Fw2 Uw L2 Lw2 D' Bw2 F2 L' R D2 Fw L' R2 U' B' Rw' U' Bw' R Fw2 Rw' Dw2 F' Uw2 Fw' Dw Rw2 D2 L2 U Bw' U2 R' L' F Fw2 D' R' U2 Lw F2 B Dw2 Fw 
30. 1:34.93 Dw2 L' Lw' B Bw2 Dw' Rw2 F' R' L2 Bw2 Fw' U' Lw2 Fw L' Bw2 Fw2 D' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 B' Lw2 Bw2 F Fw' Rw2 F2 R' Fw2 Lw' B2 Uw' D2 B Bw2 L Uw F' L Uw' Fw D2 F2 Bw2 D2 Bw' F' Lw2 Dw Bw' Dw R' B2 F2 R' Dw2 Uw2 Lw 
31. (1:25.66) U2 D2 F2 Rw2 F' Bw D L2 D2 Uw L Rw U2 Bw2 B Fw2 Lw' L' B' Uw' U B2 Rw2 L' Uw2 R' B' Dw' F2 B2 U R Bw' Fw' Lw2 D' L U D2 R' Fw' Bw' Uw2 R Dw2 B2 Rw Lw D' R Bw' Fw R Lw' U2 L Uw2 R' Dw' Rw' 
32. 1:46.55 U' F' Fw2 Dw' Uw' F Rw2 L' F B2 R2 D Rw2 Uw' Rw' Bw' U Uw Bw Rw U' R' U2 R B' U' D2 Rw Lw' Dw Uw B' L Uw2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 Dw Fw' U' Rw2 B' Bw' U2 Rw Bw2 F2 Lw L F Fw2 U2 Lw F' U2 B2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 
33. 1:39.24 R2 Bw' Uw' U2 D' R D Uw2 F2 Fw Lw' D2 U2 L2 F2 Bw2 D F2 Lw' Dw2 Fw Uw Dw' F' Rw Fw2 D' Lw Fw' Bw2 U Dw' Lw Uw' Rw2 Dw U2 Lw2 Dw Rw' B Fw2 F Rw D2 Bw2 B2 L2 Fw Lw' D' Rw' Dw U2 Uw D Bw L2 R2 Bw 
34. 1:41.98 Rw Bw2 R Uw' F Rw Dw2 F2 B Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw R' Lw' Bw' L2 Fw Uw Bw2 Fw2 Uw Dw' Rw2 F B Bw' Lw Uw' R Uw Fw' Lw Dw2 Rw2 Uw' U' Dw Lw F Lw' B2 Lw2 D Dw2 Bw' B2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 Lw Bw R' Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw D2 
35. 1:43.16 Fw' F2 U2 Rw2 F Fw B U Fw' Bw F2 Rw D' R' F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 B L' D2 Fw R Fw' L' Uw2 F' Bw' Lw' Uw2 Fw' R2 B2 U' Uw' L2 Uw F2 Rw Dw2 L Dw U2 Lw Rw D2 Bw B2 Dw2 F' Uw Dw Lw2 L' Uw2 L2 Fw D' 
36. 1:41.18 R2 L' Rw' Bw' Dw F' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 B Fw2 L2 Dw2 F2 Dw L R' F' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' B' R' Fw L F2 Rw D' Dw' U B2 Fw Bw2 F Rw2 Fw L' Dw2 L Dw B2 D' R2 Bw Lw' Rw' Bw2 U' F Bw' L Uw B2 L' Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw2 B 
37. 1:27.45 Fw' Dw Bw2 U R' U2 Dw L2 U2 L2 U' Fw' D' F Fw' Dw' L2 Rw' F Uw' B Lw2 Dw2 U F2 Rw' B Fw2 Lw Uw' Bw' D2 Bw' Uw' Dw2 F' L' Rw' Fw Dw2 F Lw2 Dw' Fw2 L Bw D2 Lw' Uw D Fw2 Bw F Rw2 L' Dw2 B Fw2 L2 B2 
38. 1:51.03 Dw Uw R' Uw Bw2 Rw Dw2 Uw Bw D' L Lw' Bw2 L D' Fw U2 Uw Bw2 F Uw' Dw R B' Dw' Rw' B2 Fw' U2 F' R2 D L Uw2 R' D Rw U Bw2 Rw B Lw2 D2 Bw2 Lw F2 Dw2 U' L2 U' R Rw' Dw' U2 F' D F' Fw' L2 D2 
39. (1:55.34) Dw D' U Rw' Bw' Fw2 Lw' L' R Fw Rw2 Dw' D Fw2 Uw U2 Rw2 Lw2 D Fw' L2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw U2 Uw2 Bw L F2 Rw' Uw Bw2 F Rw R' D' L2 R2 Lw Rw Fw' Lw D Dw' Fw Uw Dw Bw' B' D Dw2 R2 U' L' Bw2 U2 B' Uw2 U 
40. 1:29.31 B' D2 B' L' F Uw2 F R' D2 Bw Lw' Dw' B' F2 Rw U Bw2 Rw Fw Rw2 Dw' Uw Lw Fw' F D' R' U Bw R F2 Bw B Fw' D R2 Fw2 Dw' Lw U' Lw Dw D B' Dw' Lw' Rw' B' Bw' Dw' Fw2 D Bw F' Fw2 Uw' D' L' F2 R2 
41. (1:51.75) F' B2 Bw' Dw U2 R2 F' D' Lw R' D' U Lw Uw2 R Lw' Uw Bw2 Uw2 Fw Lw D2 Bw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Lw' Fw' Uw Lw Bw Dw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 F2 Rw' R2 F R' Bw' Rw' R' Lw' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 R2 D Uw Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Rw Uw F' 
42. 1:31.79 Rw D' Fw' Lw2 L Dw' Fw2 R' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Dw' Bw' L2 D2 B Fw Dw R2 Bw Uw' Fw2 L' Dw2 Lw R' B2 D' Uw' L' Rw Fw2 D' Rw F' Fw D' F2 D' Bw Fw' Lw' Fw U2 Dw' B' Dw2 R' Lw Rw' B D L Lw Rw2 D2 B' Rw Lw' B' 
43. 1:46.93 Lw' F Bw Uw' F2 U F2 Lw Fw2 Uw2 L U B2 F' R2 Lw2 D' Dw2 L2 Lw' Dw Uw2 Bw U Bw D' Lw2 Uw U2 D Dw Rw F' U Rw2 D Dw2 Fw U2 Bw2 D2 Dw Rw2 Fw' Dw U' F2 Rw Fw' F2 L2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 R' Bw2 R B2 Lw2 U2 
44. 1:46.55 Lw Rw' U Fw D Bw Rw Lw U2 D L' B2 Uw2 Lw2 U B F' Rw' D2 F' Dw B' F' Uw Fw2 Lw' R2 F2 Fw2 R' Lw U' Dw' Lw Fw2 U R' F' Rw2 D F' D' B' L Lw' Fw' Uw' Rw' Bw' U2 Rw' R F2 U' Bw R' D' U2 Lw' Bw2 
45. 1:38.87 Fw U' Dw Fw2 D' B Bw' F2 Dw Lw Fw Dw' R2 L' Uw2 D Dw' F2 L F Dw2 Fw Dw Lw R2 L2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 B U Bw' D' Uw2 B Dw D2 Rw' Fw2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R Rw D' Bw D Dw L' U Fw Lw Bw R L' Bw2 D' L' Bw' 
46. 1:47.98 Lw Dw U' L D2 Dw2 Fw Dw Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Lw' Bw Uw2 U2 D Rw Dw' B' Lw Fw Bw2 L' F2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw F2 Bw2 Rw2 L2 D Lw' Fw2 R U D' R' F2 U2 L Fw Bw' R' L' Bw F' Dw B Bw Dw Uw L' Dw' B D2 F' L2 Uw' 
47. 1:43.21 Rw Uw' Dw2 Fw' Bw' D Uw Lw' U Fw' F2 D R U2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw L2 R' Bw L D Lw Uw Fw2 D' Fw' B' Uw' U' Bw2 Uw Lw' D L2 Uw' F2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Dw L F2 Dw2 Rw' L' Lw2 B2 Uw U' F D Rw2 F' 
48. 1:48.55 D F2 U R' Bw' L' Bw' Lw2 Uw' F' Dw U2 F' B2 R Rw2 B' D2 U Fw Lw' D2 Bw Uw' D2 Lw L' Uw B2 Dw2 R Rw2 D2 R2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 U' Lw2 B' Dw2 Fw' L' Dw' Rw Lw' F D2 F' R2 Fw' U' L2 F B' L2 U' D B F 
49. 1:30.56 L' Dw Rw2 F B' Dw2 L2 Bw2 F Fw U' Rw2 Uw2 R B' U' L U2 Lw Fw2 B2 Lw' Bw2 Fw D' Rw' Uw' R' Fw R' B2 R F2 B' R' Bw' Uw R' L' U' Dw' Bw' L F' Rw2 L' Bw D' Fw' U2 R2 Lw Rw' Bw' L' Fw' L' D F Fw' 
50. (1:52.38) Fw U2 Lw B2 Rw B Rw Uw' B2 D R Dw' Rw2 Bw U2 Uw R2 U D F Rw' Dw' Fw2 D Dw2 Uw' Rw' R' Lw2 Uw R Lw Uw' Bw Rw D B' L' Rw' D2 U2 Dw Fw' B Bw2 D2 L2 B' Rw U2 Rw B' L Uw2 U' R2 F Fw Uw2 Dw2


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
avg of 5: 7.70

Time List:
1. 7.58 D' B2 U F L' B U L' D' L B' L2 U2 D2 B R2 U2 B L2 B
2. (10.11) D2 U2 F2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L B2 R D F D L D' B U2 R F' R2
3. (7.08) U2 F2 U' R U D R' F' B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' F
4. 7.69 R2 F2 R' F R L' F2 U' D2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 D' R2 L2 B2
5. 7.80 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B' D' R B D2 R' B R D F D2

Might be PB, if not its the best in a while.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 15, 2016)

Finally got a sub-minute 4×4×4 PB! (lol centre skip with cage)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-16
avg of 12: 1:24.69

Time List:
1. 1:20.10 U B R2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B R' U' B2 R2 U2 F L' F2 Fw2 U2 L B2 D Fw2 R' Fw2 D' Rw2 L2 D R' Fw' U L' U' Rw' Fw' L2 U Rw Fw Uw'
2. 1:24.87 R' B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 D R2 U2 B D' F' L2 B U Rw2 B L2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 F2 Rw B' L2 D Rw2 B Uw L Fw U B2 U Rw2
3. 1:22.99 B2 U F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R' U2 R2 B D' B2 U' R2 F L' Rw2 D' L' R' Fw2 D Rw2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' Fw R' Fw2 U' B2 R' Rw' Fw' F' D2 Rw2 L' Uw'
4. 1:34.27 U' R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R U' F2 U2 R F L U' L2 U' Uw2 F U2 B U' Fw2 B U' Fw2 Rw2 F D' Rw B' D' Rw' U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw F2 Uw L' Fw' F2
5. 1:27.73 R' D2 B2 D' F' L' U2 B2 R' D L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U Rw2 D B2 Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 U F2 B Rw' Fw2 Rw U2 B2 F2 Fw' Rw' B2 Uw' Rw2 L2 D
6. 1:32.11 L' D' R2 D L2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R F' U B2 R' U B' R2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B Rw2 U2 L2 Fw2 R F2 Uw2 L D2 Uw' U R U2 L Fw Rw Fw F' Uw Fw2
7. 1:27.22 U F2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 U B' D' L' R D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U' B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 D B' U L' Fw2 Rw R2 D' B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' R' U B
8. (1:41.70) B2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 L R B2 R2 B' R U' B' D' L' D2 F L' D' Rw2 D R2 D' B' Uw2 Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 R2 U' F' Rw B' F Rw2 U D F' Fw' R2 Fw Uw Fw' R
9. 1:15.73 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 U' L' B D2 B F2 L F R U' Rw2 B L Uw2 B' Rw2 B' R B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 U2 L' B Rw D2 Fw B' Uw L Fw'
10. 1:24.10 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R' B2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' L' B' D2 Uw2 R U Rw2 D B2 R Fw2 Rw2 D' U2 Fw L D Fw F2 U2 Uw' F U B Rw D' Fw
11. (59.39) B' U2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 R' D2 B D F2 L R2 D' R2 Uw2 R F Rw2 B' L2 D2 R' F2 Uw2 B2 R B Uw Fw2 D2 L' B' Uw F2 D2 F Rw U Fw2 Uw
12. 1:17.70 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F' L B R U' R D2 B2 U2 F2 Fw2 R B2 L2 D' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 R2 Fw' B' D' R2 U' L' Uw Fw2 U B' Rw F' U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2016)

Official Feet Stats, from Michigan 2016:

Mean. 1:24.49

1. 1:40.86 Was a corner twist. It was really hard to untwist with my feet.
2. 1:07.34
3. 1:25.28

8th overall, behind predicted faster-than-me people, so I'm very happy with this result.

Also sub-20 OH single.
The only good things that I did at this comp.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 15, 2016)

yay feet PB's

35.84 avg12
36.88 avg25
37.76 avg50
38.88 avg100

the avg12:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
avg of 12: 35.84

Time List:
1. 35.65 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F L2 U F' L D' F R' U R2 
2. 36.02 U L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D L F' R' B L2 F L2 F' U B' 
3. 37.43 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R' B2 D F L2 R' U B' D R 
4. 37.41 F' R2 D2 U R2 D B2 D B2 R2 L F2 D' B' U' L B2 D F' 
5. 30.90 D R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 B U' L2 D2 B' R F' U R2 
6. 39.63 F' D' F2 U L U B' D L' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' 
7. 35.52 D2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 U L2 D B' R2 F D2 L' F2 
8. 39.58 D' L F2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 B' F U' R2 B R D B 
9. 32.50 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R B2 L R F U' R2 D L U2 L B2 F' 
10. 33.78 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R' F2 D' B L' D L' D L 
11. (42.05) F' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' R D' L' B2 R2 D2 U2 F 
12. (30.81) R' F U R B' D R D' B' D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U



the avg25:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
avg of 25: 36.88

Time List:
1. 32.19 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' R' U' B2 L F' R' U' L' 
2. 38.41 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 F R' U L R B2 D' R' D R' 
3. 38.83 B2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 L' R' F2 R2 U L2 R' U2 B' D U' R2 F L 
4. 41.21 D' B2 D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L F' U' B2 D' B2 F' R2 B' F 
5. 39.15 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B L2 B2 R U L B' 
6. 37.50 U2 D R' U' L' B' L2 F R2 U L F2 R' L' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 
7. 35.65 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F L2 U F' L D' F R' U R2 
8. 36.02 U L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D L F' R' B L2 F L2 F' U B' 
9. 37.43 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R' B2 D F L2 R' U B' D R 
10. 37.41 F' R2 D2 U R2 D B2 D B2 R2 L F2 D' B' U' L B2 D F' 
11. (30.90) D R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 B U' L2 D2 B' R F' U R2 
12. 39.63 F' D' F2 U L U B' D L' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' 
13. 35.52 D2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 U L2 D B' R2 F D2 L' F2 
14. 39.58 D' L F2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 B' F U' R2 B R D B 
15. 32.50 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R B2 L R F U' R2 D L U2 L B2 F' 
16. 33.78 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R' F2 D' B L' D L' D L 
17. (42.05) F' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' R D' L' B2 R2 D2 U2 F 
18. (30.81) R' F U R B' D R D' B' D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U 
19. 36.83 U2 R' U F' D2 B U D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 
20. (43.91) R B' R' D2 R F2 U B' R' F2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D 
21. 35.72 R' D2 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 U F2 U L2 B U L' U2 R2 U' F' L D 
22. 38.13 R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B L2 B R' B' L2 D2 L F U2 
23. 41.86 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F2 L U2 F' R' B' R' D R U' R 
24. 33.31 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 D B U R2 D2 R 
25. 33.78 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R' U


the avg50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
avg of 50: 37.76

Time List:
1. 34.86 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 F D' F U2 F' L' D' B2 U' 
2. 40.93 F U F2 L2 D' R2 F' L U' B2 U2 F D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 
3. 35.28 D' U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F' R' D' R D' R2 D' L2 R2 
4. (43.38) L2 F L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F L' 
5. 38.19 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D' L2 D' L' D2 F' U' L B2 F' D' R2 B 
6. 39.77 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F R' F2 U L2 B' U F2 D U2 
7. 40.06 F' U2 R2 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 L U F D' F' L2 F' D B2 
8. 37.36 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 B' F2 U' R' B F2 D2 L R2 B' R' 
9. (43.34) F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' B U' B' D2 R F2 R2 U' F2 U2 
10. 38.08 U2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 D' R' B R2 D B2 L' B2 F' L' 
11. 36.33 L2 D2 L U2 R' B2 L' F2 L B2 R' U' F' D2 B L' D' R D2 R2 U 
12. 38.56 R2 B L2 D B' D L2 D' F' L2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 
13. 32.19 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' R' U' B2 L F' R' U' L' 
14. 38.41 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 F R' U L R B2 D' R' D R' 
15. 38.83 B2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 L' R' F2 R2 U L2 R' U2 B' D U' R2 F L 
16. 41.21 D' B2 D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L F' U' B2 D' B2 F' R2 B' F 
17. 39.15 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B L2 B2 R U L B' 
18. 37.50 U2 D R' U' L' B' L2 F R2 U L F2 R' L' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 
19. 35.65 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F L2 U F' L D' F R' U R2 
20. 36.02 U L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D L F' R' B L2 F L2 F' U B' 
21. 37.43 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R' B2 D F L2 R' U B' D R 
22. 37.41 F' R2 D2 U R2 D B2 D B2 R2 L F2 D' B' U' L B2 D F' 
23. (30.90) D R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 B U' L2 D2 B' R F' U R2 
24. 39.63 F' D' F2 U L U B' D L' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' 
25. 35.52 D2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 U L2 D B' R2 F D2 L' F2 
26. 39.58 D' L F2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 B' F U' R2 B R D B 
27. 32.50 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R B2 L R F U' R2 D L U2 L B2 F' 
28. 33.78 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R' F2 D' B L' D L' D L 
29. 42.05 F' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' R D' L' B2 R2 D2 U2 F 
30. (30.81) R' F U R B' D R D' B' D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U 
31. 36.83 U2 R' U F' D2 B U D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 
32. (43.91) R B' R' D2 R F2 U B' R' F2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D 
33. 35.72 R' D2 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 U F2 U L2 B U L' U2 R2 U' F' L D 
34. 38.13 R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B L2 B R' B' L2 D2 L F U2 
35. 41.86 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F2 L U2 F' R' B' R' D R U' R 
36. 33.31 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 D B U R2 D2 R 
37. 33.78 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R' U 
38. 40.86 R U' L' U' L F L2 B D' R L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U D' 
39. 41.25 D B D' F2 L B2 D F' L U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 U L 
40. 40.71 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R' U L' R U2 B' D' F' D R' 
41. 38.84 R' B2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F' D L F' D2 F R2 D R2 
42. 39.28 B R B' D L' D' B U D L' R2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 
43. 41.09 L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D B2 R U' F2 R2 D2 R' B' D2 L R2 
44. 37.77 B L2 R' D2 R F2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' U L' F' U R' B F2 D B' 
45. (29.72) R2 B D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B R D' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 
46. 34.96 F L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R D2 F' U F2 R2 U L' F2 
47. 38.96 R2 D' L D' L2 F B2 D' B' R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D' R2 L2 
48. 38.66 U' B D2 F2 L2 B L2 B L2 F' R2 F' R B R2 U' L D' U' L' R' 
49. 38.43+ U2 L F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' B' R' F2 D U2 B' U L2 B' 
50. 34.52 B2 U' F' D B' D F2 B L B2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' D2


the avg100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
avg of 100: 38.88

Time List:
1. (29.80) L2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F R F' D U2 L' F U' L R F 
2. 38.09 L F2 D' B2 R B U2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 
3. 39.78 U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 U2 B D2 R2 B L D2 F2 U F R F R2 B' F' 
4. 43.52 D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R U' L' F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D 
5. 37.35 B R2 F R D' R D' L' U B2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 
6. 39.46 U D2 B' R D' R' B' R U2 R B2 U2 L F2 U2 R U2 L2 U 
7. 37.40 L' D2 L U2 L F2 R D2 F2 R' B2 F L2 D' L D R' F2 D U2 R' 
8. 38.96 R' D' B2 L' U' B' D' B' L U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 
9. (44.61) B' U2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' D L' B D2 F D R U B2 
10. 41.15 D' L U F U2 R D2 B' R U2 R' D2 R2 L U2 R D2 L D2 
11. 35.19 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 B' D' U2 L R' D' L' B L B 
12. 40.58 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R' F2 L F' L' D' U' R' D' L 
13. 42.28 B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F' L2 R2 D F2 R' B2 D' L R2 F D' U' 
14. 38.77 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 F L R2 U' L2 F D2 R F' R 
15. (49.81) L' F' U2 B D2 B L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 R F' D L' F2 D' L U' F2 
16. 35.66 F R' U L' B R2 F' D F2 L U2 R F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R U' 
17. 42.52 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 F R B' D L R2 F2 U B2 L 
18. (44.00) U' L2 D F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 B' L F L' D' R B F2 U' L2 
19. 42.71 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D R2 U' L' D' F U' L2 F2 L' D B' F' 
20. 36.00 R2 F U' B D2 F2 D' R' D2 B D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 
21. 40.31 F B2 R B R U2 R2 D B' L U' R2 U R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 
22. 41.25 R U L2 F2 D2 B2 L D' F D' R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U 
23. 33.33 F' D2 L B' L' U' R D F' L B2 U D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 
24. 40.72 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' U R F U R2 D U' L U' 
25. 41.88 D' B2 L D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 R U' L F L2 U' R2 F D' B2 
26. (29.11) F R2 F' D2 R2 B F2 D2 F R2 F2 D' B2 D' L F L2 B' R2 
27. 43.77 R U' B2 D F2 U R2 D L2 U2 L2 R' F2 R2 U L' R2 U' B R' 
28. 42.58 F' D2 B D F R' U B' D U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 
29. 41.11 F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 F L2 R2 U L U2 F' L2 B2 U' F D2 U2 
30. 39.11 D2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' U R' B' U2 F2 D' F' U R' F2 
31. 42.06 F2 R2 L U F D L2 U2 L U2 D2 F' U2 F L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 D' 
32. (44.52) R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U R B D' B U2 B2 D2 F' R' 
33. 40.97 D2 B L D' L2 U2 L2 B U F2 R2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 
34. 40.22 R F' B2 D' L2 B' U' F B2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 D' L 
35. 42.43 D B2 D U2 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 U' B R2 B F' L' D' F2 R 
36. 40.50 B L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F' U L2 F R' F D2 L2 U' 
37. 42.66 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 F D L R' F L2 B U' L2 R' 
38. 37.39 B R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 B' U R2 F' 
39. 43.16 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' D L2 D' F L' D2 F' R 
40. 34.86 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 F D' F U2 F' L' D' B2 U' 
41. 40.93 F U F2 L2 D' R2 F' L U' B2 U2 F D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 
42. 35.28 D' U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F' R' D' R D' R2 D' L2 R2 
43. 43.38 L2 F L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F L' 
44. 38.19 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D' L2 D' L' D2 F' U' L B2 F' D' R2 B 
45. 39.77 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F R' F2 U L2 B' U F2 D U2 
46. 40.06 F' U2 R2 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 L U F D' F' L2 F' D B2 
47. 37.36 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 B' F2 U' R' B F2 D2 L R2 B' R' 
48. 43.34 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' B U' B' D2 R F2 R2 U' F2 U2 
49. 38.08 U2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 D' R' B R2 D B2 L' B2 F' L' 
50. 36.33 L2 D2 L U2 R' B2 L' F2 L B2 R' U' F' D2 B L' D' R D2 R2 U 
51. 38.56 R2 B L2 D B' D L2 D' F' L2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 
52. 32.19 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' R' U' B2 L F' R' U' L' 
53. 38.41 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 F R' U L R B2 D' R' D R' 
54. 38.83 B2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 L' R' F2 R2 U L2 R' U2 B' D U' R2 F L 
55. 41.21 D' B2 D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L F' U' B2 D' B2 F' R2 B' F 
56. 39.15 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B L2 B2 R U L B' 
57. 37.50 U2 D R' U' L' B' L2 F R2 U L F2 R' L' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 
58. 35.65 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F L2 U F' L D' F R' U R2 
59. 36.02 U L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D L F' R' B L2 F L2 F' U B' 
60. 37.43 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R' B2 D F L2 R' U B' D R 
61. 37.41 F' R2 D2 U R2 D B2 D B2 R2 L F2 D' B' U' L B2 D F' 
62. (30.90) D R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 B U' L2 D2 B' R F' U R2 
63. 39.63 F' D' F2 U L U B' D L' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' 
64. 35.52 D2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 U L2 D B' R2 F D2 L' F2 
65. 39.58 D' L F2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 B' F U' R2 B R D B 
66. 32.50 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R B2 L R F U' R2 D L U2 L B2 F' 
67. 33.78 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R' F2 D' B L' D L' D L 
68. 42.05 F' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' R D' L' B2 R2 D2 U2 F 
69. (30.81) R' F U R B' D R D' B' D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U 
70. 36.83 U2 R' U F' D2 B U D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 
71. (43.91) R B' R' D2 R F2 U B' R' F2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D 
72. 35.72 R' D2 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 U F2 U L2 B U L' U2 R2 U' F' L D 
73. 38.13 R2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B L2 B R' B' L2 D2 L F U2 
74. 41.86 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F2 L U2 F' R' B' R' D R U' R 
75. 33.31 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 D B U R2 D2 R 
76. 33.78 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R' U 
77. 40.86 R U' L' U' L F L2 B D' R L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U D' 
78. 41.25 D B D' F2 L B2 D F' L U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 U L 
79. 40.71 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R' U L' R U2 B' D' F' D R' 
80. 38.84 R' B2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F' D L F' D2 F R2 D R2 
81. 39.28 B R B' D L' D' B U D L' R2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 
82. 41.09 L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D B2 R U' F2 R2 D2 R' B' D2 L R2 
83. 37.77 B L2 R' D2 R F2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' U L' F' U R' B F2 D B' 
84. (29.72) R2 B D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B R D' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 
85. 34.96 F L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R D2 F' U F2 R2 U L' F2 
86. 38.96 R2 D' L D' L2 F B2 D' B' R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D' R2 L2 
87. 38.66 U' B D2 F2 L2 B L2 B L2 F' R2 F' R B R2 U' L D' U' L' R' 
88. 38.43+ U2 L F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' B' R' F2 D U2 B' U L2 B' 
89. 34.52 B2 U' F' D B' D F2 B L B2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 
90. 41.40 L2 F2 L2 B2 U R' B D F R' U2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 
91. 39.80 L F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 R B' L D' B2 U R2 F2 L U2 
92. 37.43 B' D2 L2 U' L' B' L D F' B' R2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 D2 L2 R 
93. 40.43 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L2 U2 F' D' F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 L' U 
94. 39.91 F' U F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' B U' L' F' D' B2 R2 U' 
95. 36.65 L' B2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D R B F' L B' L' B2 
96. 38.00 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U R U B L D' R' U F' D 
97. 39.68 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L F' R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U R' 
98. 39.09 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R' F D2 U B D' L' F R' F 
99. 39.53 B' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B L2 U F L' B' L' D' F2 
100. 36.18 L F D2 L2 D L2 B2 D F' L' D2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 B L2


Nice improvement over the last PB's


----------



## Cale S (Aug 15, 2016)

10.16 avg12 with 6.61 single 

10.08, 9.80, (8.83), 9.07, 9.98, 11.11, 11.68,11.56, 9.45, 9.44, (12.59), 9.39


6.61 U L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 L B U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 

y x2 L' y D R' D' R D' 
y2 R U' R2 U' R 
y' U' R U R2 U' R 
L' U L R U R' 
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
y r U2 R' U' R U' r' U


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

28.95 3x3 average 12

CLL corners+3style edges


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 16, 2016)

23.50 Kilominx single lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2016)

sub 20 Roux average of 5
I forgot the exact number because i reset the session


----------



## Cale S (Aug 16, 2016)

got the Galaxy megaminx, pb single and avg5

1:38.83, 2:12.62, 2:10.48, 1:55.31,2:06.42

still really slow because I don't have a structured method and can't look ahead


----------



## PixelWizard (Aug 16, 2016)

*3BLD -- Official Sub-1 (Swiss NR)*





*4BLD -- Official Success 13:29 (Swiss NR)*





Also, 11.29s 3x3 Average PB

All done at Tübingen Open 2016!


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 16, 2016)

PixelWizard said:


> *3BLD -- Official Sub-1 (Swiss NR)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GJ! The thumbnails are even nicer lol.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2016)

Feet
1:02.05 single
1:17.28 avg5
failed the avg12 miserably


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Lol


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Lol



Wat?!


----------



## EMI (Aug 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Lol



Haha I do that alg too, also with the table abuse (with left hand though).


----------



## Torch (Aug 16, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-16
mean of 3: 42.39

Time List:
1. 35.05 B' F2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L R' F' L' F' D L' U' B' L'
2. 47.54 D L2 B2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 F' L U F2 U F2 L2 F' L2 R'
3. 44.58 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 B' L2 F U F2 U B R' U' F' L

All fullstep


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2016)

Torch said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-16
> mean of 3: 42.39
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Bld right?


----------



## Torch (Aug 16, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Bld right?


Wrong thread for that  It's feet


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Wat?!


U' L U L' U2 x' D' L' D L y L D L' D' L2


----------



## Torch (Aug 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> U' L U L' U2 x' D' L' D L y L D L' D' L2


 I actually use that for feet (minus the rotations)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Torch said:


> I actually use that for feet (minus the rotations)


L R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 L' U R'

Why not this? It's almost 2gen too


----------



## Torch (Aug 17, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> L R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 L' U R'
> 
> Why not this? It's almost 2gen too



I use U moves in feet, so I'm not restricted to 2-gen/near 2-gen solving.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 17, 2016)

Feet times keep getting whittled down, bit by bit.
I wonder when I'm going to start flat lining.

PBs
Single: 58.37
Ao12: 1:11.80
Ao50: 1:15.48
Ao100: 1:17.29

Single was my second sub-1, and .29 seconds faster.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2016)

megaminx

1:32.90 single
1:45.38 avg5
1:49.96 avg12
1:54.03 avg25

yesterday I didn't even have a sub-2:20 avg12


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 17, 2016)

16.62 Roux PB single


----------



## sqAree (Aug 17, 2016)

Got a 12.93 single officially!






A super bad solve with tons of useless rotations and pauses, saved by an OLL skip. Reconstruction is in the description.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2016)

4x4
40.03, 39.37, 50.80, 47.66, 48.67, 46.62, 45.34

these 7 solves were interesting because the first 5 had PLL parity, and the last 5 had OLL parity, the 3 in the middle where they intersect had double parity


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 17, 2016)

4.94 ASR 3x3 official single ....2nd ever official sub 5
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1686&cat=1&rnd=3


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2016)

There goes all my feet stamina for the rest of the week, how the f does one do feet solves without having to take breaks every 2 solves 

Number of solves: 13
Best Time: 1:22.158
Worst Time: 1:52.714
Session Avg: 1:40.308
Session Mean: 1:39.866
Individual Times: 
1:47.299, 1:35.004, 1:36.127, 1:42.258, (1:52.714), 1:47.049, 1:51.977, (1:22.158), 1:31.790, 1:31.267, 1:36.050, 1:48.186, 1:36.383


----------



## asacuber (Aug 17, 2016)

7.04 overall PB single in the forum comp!!!!!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 17, 2016)

200+ posts and 50+ likes. Yay, I do stuff!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 17, 2016)

14.86 Roux PB single, 20.85 av12
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
catching up to CFOP (9.42 PB single, 14.76 av12)

EDIT: I later got 16.62+
which would've been a PB if I hadn't overinspected

EDIT: 23.01 av100


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 18, 2016)

Clock Pbs
number of times: 50/50
best time: 6.84
worst time: 14.58

best mo3: 7.69 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 7.69 (σ = 0.21) PB
best avg12: 8.46 (σ = 0.98) PB
best avg50: 9.10 (σ = 0.98) PB

11.02, 9.09, 9.68, 8.56, 9.16,10.38, 8.52, 10.49, 9.84, 9.19,9.83, 7.83, 9.84, 9.65, 7.64, 8.96,14.58, 10.03, 8.23, 9.86, 9.12,9.43, 8.65, 8.41, 8.98, 8.61, 10.18,7.48, 7.69, 7.90, 9.02, 6.91, 9.38,12.55, 6.94, 10.01, 12.17, 7.53,9.97, 8.23, 6.84, 8.72, 9.59, 6.87,8.84, 8.20, 10.11, 9.16, 11.40, 9.12

6: 4
7: 6
8: 12
9: 17
10: 6
11: 2
12: 2
14: 1


----------



## CLL Smooth (Aug 18, 2016)

Mega PBs: 1/5/12
1:58.616/ 2:13.011/ 2:19.972
First sub-2 single. Boom.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 18, 2016)

0.21 std 2x2 ao12:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-17
avg of 12: 3.65

Time List:
1. (3.31) R' U R' F' U' F2 R2 U R' 
2. 3.95 R U R2 U2 F' U' F R2 F' U' 
3. 3.74 R2 F' R U2 R U' R' F R2 U' 
4. 3.36 U' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R U2 
5. 3.73 F U' F2 R' F' R2 F' R' U' 
6. 3.56 F2 R' U F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
7. 3.70 R2 F' R U' R2 F2 R' F' R' 
8. (3.97) R U2 F' R U' R2 U' F' U' 
9. 3.32 R F' R U R' U2 F2 U2 F 
10. 3.73 U2 F2 U F U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
11. 3.91 U' F2 U R' F2 U R2 U F' R' 
12. 3.54 U2 R U' R F' R U F2 U'

pure 3 average


----------



## Cale S (Aug 18, 2016)

9.97 square-1 single, thought I was filming but I wasn't

(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / 

0,-2 / -3,6 / -4,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / 
4,0 / 
-1,0 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 
-2,6 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 5,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 / 6,0 / -4,3


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 18, 2016)

3x3 2H ZZ pbs.
I didn't know that you get faster without practice.
This literally happens every time I do a big average.

Started out as a sucky average from a couple weeks ago, turned into a PB when I did some solves today.
Had been planning on doing a feet session, but got distracted.

12: 15.71
50: 16.22
100: 16.49


----------



## Cale S (Aug 18, 2016)

18.98 OH pb single

B2 R F L' D' F2 B D2 L F R2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2

y' x' U R' x' D F L F D2 
y U R U R'
y2 U2 R U' R' U R U R 
y2 L' U L 
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R U'

2.11 tps 
so pro


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2016)

omg 3x3 PBs

8.57 avg12 wat
9.60 avg100 that could've been waayy better. There was a 9.27 avg50 in there lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-18
avg of 12: 8.57

Time List:
1. 8.93 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 R D B2 U2 B' D L U2 B' 
2. (10.68) L2 F2 D R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 F L' B' L' B2 R D F2 R2 F' 
3. 9.42 B' R' U2 R' F D2 B U D' L F2 U' L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U 
4. 7.80 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 R D B' U' R2 B R' U2 B R' B2 
5. 8.23 R' U2 L F2 L U2 B2 L D2 B2 L F R2 U L' R D2 R2 F R' 
6. 8.58 F' R2 D2 F' U' B2 D F2 L U B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 R2 F' 
7. 10.07 R B L2 D' R2 D B2 R' U F2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L' 
8. 8.24 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 F2 D2 F D B' U F2 R F2 D B D' 
9. 8.45 D' F D2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' L U2 B2 U' R U2 F' R2 F2 
10. 8.04 F D' L F2 R D F' D' R D U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B U2 L2 F' 
11. (7.66) R2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 L' D L B' U2 B2 U2 B2 R 
12. 7.89 F U2 L2 U B2 L D' L2 B U D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D F2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 18, 2016)

sq1 wat:

9.77 2nd best single
12.07 PB avg5 by 1 second
13.95 avg12
15.64 PB avg50
16.51 avg100


----------



## imvelox (Aug 18, 2016)

51.95 5x5 single on cam [Weichuang GTS]


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 18, 2016)

I Got My Kilominx Today


number of times: 100/100
best time: 25.06 PB
worst time: 1:26.52

best mo3: 29.55 (σ = 3.42) PB 
best avg5: 30.56 (σ = 1.68) PB 
best avg12: 33.40 (σ = 4.76) PB 
best avg50: 35.86 (σ = 4.59) PB 
best avg100: 39.89 (σ = 7.13) PB 



Spoiler



1:26.52, 1:07.76, 47.16, 56.81,39.56, 43.81, 1:04.53, 46.67,55.68+, 52.68, 45.13, 42.98+,45.42, 1:00.58, 53.25, 47.50,29.87, 45.62, 1:02.83+, 47.64,50.34, 37.46, 50.14, 47.21, 38.29,50.98, 43.36, 45.90, 53.66+,52.39, 47.99, 35.34, 33.87, 44.83,37.17, 38.43, 25.89, 38.02, 38.99,37.81, 35.94, 48.25, 42.22, 41.70,28.55, 35.85, 33.36, 31.94, 29.36,46.70, 39.89, 29.31, 37.63, 31.13,45.22, 42.05, 29.50, 31.03, 37.88,40.06, 37.93, 41.24, 38.96, 56.64,41.22, 38.95, 38.03, 41.65, 31.77,40.09, 34.12, 29.63, 32.21, 39.11,37.18, 35.71, 42.57, 41.04, 31.49,31.56, 25.60, 36.61, 28.62, 37.41,40.25, 38.81, 28.02, 38.23, 28.27,39.35, 42.21, 26.76, 37.30, 28.92,32.79, 32.43, 39.08, 30.90, 25.06,38.48


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 18, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> There goes all my feet stamina for the rest of the week, how the f does one do feet solves without having to take breaks every 2 solves
> 
> Number of solves: 13
> Best Time: 1:22.158
> ...



how the f does one do [Big Cubes/OH/Big BLD] solves without having to take breaks every 2 solves?

Just practice. Stamina comes with time.
I get tired after about 50 feet solves, but not enough to stop.


----------



## Torch (Aug 18, 2016)

25.91 F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 R B L2 R2 D' R' B' F' L2 U' F'

F2 U' F L'
x' F U2 F' R U' R'
y2 R' U' R L' U L
R' U R U' y F R' F' R
U' F U2 F' U L' U' L
U

33/25.91= 1.27 TPS

LL skip. Finally.

EDIT: 

38.67 mo3 - 34.76, 45.19, 36.06
40.67 ao5 - 43.22, 42.73, (34.76), (45.19), 36.06
44.81 ao12 - 50.53, 43.22, 42.73, (34.76), 45.19, 36.06, 49.21, 44.38, 54.97, 43.69, (55.31), 38.15
49.20 ao50
50.07 ao100


----------



## Cale S (Aug 19, 2016)

megaminx
1:51.55, 1:43.10, 1:30.99, 1:47.39,1:52.17, 1:51.44, 1:35.58, 1:39.53,1:46.42, (1:30.29), 1:44.14, (2:02.84)

1:30.29 single
1:39.75 avg5
1:44.23 avg12


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 19, 2016)

Torch said:


> 25.91 F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 R B L2 R2 D' R' B' F' L2 U' F'
> 
> F2 U' F L'
> x' F U2 F' R U' R'
> ...


GOGOGO NR


----------



## Torch (Aug 19, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> GOGOGO NR



Working on it  It's not getting any easier though!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 19, 2016)

RIP

8.83+ B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 L' U F2 U' L2 B D2 U B'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

OH PB srry inub
19.32 D2 B F2 L2 B D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 U F D L' R' F' U2 L' R' B


----------



## Cale S (Aug 19, 2016)

just had two very similar 2x2 solves in a row:

R' U R' U2 F U' F U2 R' F U2

y2 R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U

U2 R' F2 R F' R U2 F' U

y' R' U R U' R' U' R
y2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Iggy (Aug 19, 2016)

finally got a sub 8 avg5 lol. 2 sub 9 avg12s in there, and PB avg100

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
solves/total: 121/121

single
best: 5.79
worst: 14.31

mean of 3
current: 11.37 (σ = 0.47)
best: 7.70 (σ = 1.79)

avg of 5
current: 10.94 (σ = 0.29)
best: 7.91 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 12
current: 10.18 (σ = 0.85)
best: 8.74 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 50
current: 9.66 (σ = 1.18)
best: 9.38 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 100
current: 9.67 (σ = 1.29)
best: 9.51 (σ = 1.27)

Average: 9.57 (σ = 1.16)
Mean: 9.65

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
avg of 5: 7.91

Time List:
1. 7.44 L F' R2 F' R2 U2 D' B L2 U F2 L B2 L F2 L' F2 R2 B2 
2. 8.26 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B R' B2 D2 B2 D B 
3. (11.24) F' B2 L2 U' L F' D B U' L B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 
4. 8.03 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 B2 U F2 L D2 U2 B' L' U' B U' B2 D' 
5. (7.32) L2 U' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 B L2 R F D2 B U' R D L2


----------



## Iggy (Aug 19, 2016)

Feet
54.61 and 58.32 singles, they were consecutive lol. The solves before and after were horrible though
1:11.16 mo3
1:15.41 avg5
1:21.15 avg12
Lots of fails in the avg12


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 19, 2016)

4.67 Ao12 on 2x2...



Spoiler



1. 3.75 F2 U2 R2 F' R U2 R' F U
2. (7.90) F2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' F U2
3. 4.28 R2 U' R F U2 R2 U' F' R
4. 3.01 F' R' F2 U R' F2 R F U'
5. 2.95 U F U F2 U' R2 U R U2
6. 4.69 F R2 F R U2 F2 R' F2 U'
7. 5.61 R2 F R' F U2 R2 F' U R2 U'
8. 6.76 U' R' U' F2 U2 F' U F' U2
9. (2.78) F' R U F' U2 R2 U' F2 R
10. 5.35 R2 F' U R F U2 F U' F'
11. 5.62 R2 U R F U R' F U2 F2
12. 4.65 U R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U



Wut.?! I average ~6.5...

「(°ヘ°)

Oh well, Imma go back to practicing more important events now.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 19, 2016)

3x3 ZZ OH
pbs for last night

5: 18.81 oh sub-19 not expecting that
12: 20.30
50: 21.32 ohhh sub22 even better
100: 22.16

Now I just need a sub-15 single...


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
avg of 5: 17.07

Time List:
1. 17.29 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -2) 
2. 17.32 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2) 
3. 16.60 (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
4. (23.63) (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
5. (14.66) (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)
Square-1 is becoming Square-fun.

Also:


Spoiler: 18.98 ao 12



]
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
avg of 12: 18.98

Time List:
1. 17.82 (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
2. (12.31) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5)/ 
3. 19.92 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4) 
4. 21.30 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
5. 17.29 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -2) 
6. 17.32 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2) 
7. 16.60 (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
8. (23.63) (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
9. 14.66 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3) 
10. 21.94 (4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0) 
11. 19.81 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
12. 23.09 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/



and a 21.67 ao 100! Sub-20 with lin is right around the corner!


----------



## Neptunolium (Aug 19, 2016)

Finally, my times have dropped sub-30
Love this graph!

Literally look-ahead.


----------



## Neptunolium (Aug 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
single: 19.590

Time List:
1. 19.590 F' D' R' F2 L F' R2 D B' U L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 D B2 L

CFOP red cross solve
SOOOO close to my PB, 0.022 off


----------



## Tobby (Aug 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
single: 59.347

Time List:
1. 59.347

ayyy first sub one mega
(this is like my 2nd post so i dont know if people actually care about this lol)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 20, 2016)

Kilominx PB Single: 19.04 LL Skip, 

SUB-20!!!!!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

6x6x6 PB single but I reset the dang timer
I'm rounding it up to 3:52 but it was below that


----------



## Cale S (Aug 20, 2016)

7.47 fullstep single

B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B' R' D' U2 F2 D L2 D2 B F' 

x2 F U' D2 L D L R2
y2 U2 R' U R U2 y R U R'
y2 U R U R' 
y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' 
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

also got a 7.77 and some pb's:

9.38 avg5
11.10 avg50
11.19 avg100


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 20, 2016)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I met mats valk


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 20, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I met mats valk


So did I, and I also got a 15.xx OH ao5 and 16.xx ao12 (the solves disappeared from plustimer on my phone for some reason)


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-20
single: 12.20

Time List:
1. 12.20 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/

kite kite and no parity again wut. 3rd or 4th best ever


----------



## FakeMMAP (Aug 20, 2016)

7:09.03 4BLD single, coming from 8:29


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 20, 2016)

ooohhh, I got a half-ish LL skip just now, my last pair cancelled into sune with a pll skip: 8.34 

EDIT: that 8.34 just became part of a 10.01 Ao5 with another sub-9 (8.85) first time I've had 2 sub 9s in the same avg


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 20, 2016)

26.448 Kilo avg of 5!!! + 22.05 single


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

Holy...
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D_R2_.../OLL
//5.34_STPS&title=7.49 3x3x3 Single [PB]


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 21, 2016)

some OH stuff, I kind of faltered toward the end because my hand got tired.

number of times: 102/102
best time: 11.73
worst time: 20.59

current mo3: 15.73 (σ = 1.11)
best mo3: 13.64 (σ = 1.55)

current avg5: 16.25 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 14.13 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 16.39 (σ = 0.87)
best avg12: 15.12 (σ = 1.88)

current avg50: 16.59 (σ = 1.20)
best avg50: 16.08 (σ = 1.26)

current avg100: 16.37 (σ = 1.34)
best avg100: 16.37 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 16.34 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 16.34

EDIT: 1:29 feet ao5
The counting solves looked more or less like this:




Any tips?


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 21, 2016)

8.96 full step single. reconstruction in the easy scramble thread... only 45 moves lol...


----------



## Torch (Aug 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> EDIT: 1:29 feet ao5
> The counting solves looked more or less like this:
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing looks too bad. It does look like you're turning a bit slow though. Maybe try to turn faster and get a feeling for what your cube can handle without popping/twisting/sliding away from you. Otherwise just do solves, make sure you've got feet-friendly LL algs, and you should be good.


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-21
single: 13.46

Time List:
1. 13.46 (3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)
with parity and

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-21
single: 11.08

Time List:
1. 11.08 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)
nl wut


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 22, 2016)

Official 10.1 3x3 average, and 19.xx oh average. I didn't do well earlier in the day, so I went to the gym and came back and got both of those averages.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Official 10.1 3x3 average, and 19.xx oh average. *I didn't do well earlier in the day, so I went to the gym and came back and got both of those averages*.


Haha i didn't realize you were xtremecubing. Nice to meet you, but it turns out i've known you online for longer than I thought.

I wish I could say that :/ you shouldve taken me with u. I couldve skipped skewb and pyra for it. and lunch.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I wish I could say that :/ you shouldve taken me with u. I couldve skipped skewb and pyra for it. and lunch.


Wut no lunch is best event


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

Finished learning ZBLL today! (kind of)
I now know full T, U, L, Pi, H, and PLL. 
Recognition+recall is pretty horrible for lots of cases though. But I can always remember which alg to use.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Finished learning ZBLL today! (kind of)
> I now know full T, U, L, Pi, H, and PLL.
> Recognition+recall is pretty horrible for lots of cases though. But I can always remember which alg to use.


now use ZBLL for BLD go


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> now use ZBLL for BLD go


If I want to use ZBLL for BLD I have to learn the AUF before and after for each case, and how it actually affects the pieces. Still a lot of work

Is it possible to apply ZBLL to Roux? lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> If I want to use ZBLL for BLD I have to learn the AUF before and after for each case, and how it actually affects the pieces. Still a lot of work
> 
> Is it possible to apply ZBLL to Roux? lol


Easy-peazy.

You could influence EP, maybe setting up LR edges. I think OLLCP is better because pinkie pie is faster than anything you could do with ZBLL.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 22, 2016)

First ever sub15 avg of 5, after a 4 year break.



Spoiler



Overall average: 00:16.39
Best average truncated of 5 in sequence: 00:14.87
Best average truncated of 12 in sequence: 00:15.82
Number of solutions: 15

00:19.91 - D2 F2 D R2 D' U B2 R B2 D L2 B2 D F' D' L F2 D'

00:14.96 - U2 F2 U F U B' L' B U2 D2 B' L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R D2

00:14.90 - F2 D' U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R F' L' D F U2 B R B' F L2

00:13.83 - R B R' F D B' U R2 D L' F' D2 R U2 F2 L' U2 D2 L

00:14.77 - R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F' L U2 R F D2 R' B' D' R2 U2

00:15.32 - D L2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L' B2 F L U2 L B' U' R' D2

00:17.16 - L' U2 L U' B' U F' R' B2 D R F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2

00:17.20 - L B' D' B' R2 B' L B' U D' F2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L

00:19.79 - D2 B' L' D' R B' L D F' B L2 F2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 L' B2

00:16.90 - B2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 B' D2 B L' D B2 U' B2 L2

00:16.79 - D2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F R' D' R2 B L2 B' D' U2 R

00:13.25 - R2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 L' R' U F' R' U L' U F' L B

00:16.26 - L' D2 U2 L B2 L' R' D2 B D L R B2 U B' U B'

00:16.39 - D2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 U' L2 R' D2 L D R2 B2 D'

00:18.37 - B' R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B D L' U L' U2 L U R' U R' U


----------



## Cale S (Aug 22, 2016)

Average of 5: 13.53
1. (10.88) (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0)
2. 14.37 (0, 5) / (-3, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (1, -4)
3. 12.32 (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (-2, -4)
4. (17.01) (-3, 2) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -3) / (-2, -4) / (6, -4)
5. 13.90 (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -5) / (-2, -3)


----------



## Iggy (Aug 22, 2016)

Feet
54.30 PB single, also got a 56.92 single earlier
1:14.11 PB avg5

I'm so inconsistent, my times range from 1:10 - 1:35 lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2016)

WAT
Average of 12: 9.16
1. 8.61 D L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B D2 L B' L2 R B' D' F' R' 
2. 8.16 B2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 L' B2 D2 L2 U L2 U F D B D2 B2 U2 
3. (11.60) D B2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' D' B2 U B2 L' R' U' F 
4. 8.96 B2 L D2 U2 B2 L D2 R' D2 R' D2 F R2 B' F L' B D' L B 
5. 9.89 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' L B R' F' U' F' D' L' B2 F L2 
6. 9.65 B L' B U' F2 U2 R F U' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 
7. 9.62 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D L R' F' U' F2 D' U' R U' R' 
8. (7.77) U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L U' L F2 L' B U L F R' 
9. 9.82 R2 B2 D' U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F R' U2 F U2 B2 U' B' L' F 
10. 9.53 D' F2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 B U R D' F U' L' U2 B2 
11. 8.13 D2 B L2 B R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 U B' L' F2 D' U F' L' D L2 
12. 9.22 F2 U2 B U R2 U' R' D' B2 R U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' D2


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Finished learning ZBLL today! (kind of)
> I now know full T, U, L, Pi, H, and PLL.
> Recognition+recall is pretty horrible for lots of cases though. But I can always remember which alg to use.


Grats! How long did it take you?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Grats! How long did it take you?


I started learning 2GLL in April. Then I learned the rest. Took a lot of breaks though


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I started learning 2GLL in April. Then I learned the rest. Took a lot of breaks though


Shoot I also started in April and I'm just almost at 200 algs


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 22, 2016)

Valk3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-22
avg of 12: 6.57

Time List:
1. 6.40 F2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F' U2 L' B L2 B D L B'
2. 7.23 R F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U B D' U' B2 L' D2 F' R
3. 7.14 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B F D2 R' F L' U2 R F' U'
4. 5.87 U2 B2 R B2 L' R2 U2 L D R2 B' F' D B2 L2 F' L2 F'
5. 7.04 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 F D F' D2 F R' B F D2 B
6. (5.59) F2 R B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D B' U' L' R' U2 F U2 B2 F2
7. 6.72 U' F2 L U B U2 R' U' R F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U D2 F2
8. 6.94 U' B2 D R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 R B2 L2 B L2 D' R B F' R
9. 6.59 F U2 B2 F L2 B D2 F U2 F' L2 R' D' B' L R U' B2 D L D'
10. 5.79 L' B R' L' U' B' R' F' R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F'
11. (7.33) L2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F' U' R' D' R' B2 U2 B' U' L'
12. 5.91 D2 B' R' L' F' U B R F' R2 F2 L D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R F2 R'

7.14 ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-22
avg of 100: 7.14

Time List:
1. 6.46 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' U L2 F' L2 D2 B R' F' D 
2. 6.40 L2 B' D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 L' U' F' D2 U F' D2 U' L2 R' 
3. 6.23 U' R' F L' D' B U' F' L' D2 L' D2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L F 
4. 7.00 D L2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B L' R U' L2 B' D F2 R 
5. 7.41 F2 B D R L2 B D2 L2 D L D' F2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
6. 5.97 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U' L B2 D U2 R F' L' D B 
7. 6.81 F' R' D2 R' U' B2 L B U2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 B 
8. 7.37 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 F L R2 D2 R U' R' U2 B F 
9. 5.84 L D2 L B2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U' F L' R' D B' L2 B L D' 
10. 7.95 R B2 R2 L' B' R2 U D F' L' B2 U B2 U' D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 
11. 7.11 R' U2 B L' D B' D2 B R' L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F' 
12. 6.72 B' U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R D F' L U' B R F D' 
13. 6.90 L2 F R2 B' D2 F R2 F R2 F U B L2 B L2 R' D U L' F2 
14. 6.46 R' D L U D' B' L' D' F R2 D F2 L2 U2 D' R2 D B2 R2 
15. 7.29 R' F D' R2 D R B2 D F2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R F' 
16. (9.75) F' U L' D2 B' R2 F U F B2 U2 L B2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 
17. 6.79 D2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 L2 R U' L2 B' U' F' R2 D2 B F2 U 
18. 6.75 L D2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 B' U L' D B' F' L2 F2 
19. 8.53 D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B D2 B' D B' D' F' L U 
20. 8.33 R2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 L' F2 L D L' B D2 U' R2 D' 
21. 7.16 D2 F L2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L' D' U2 L2 B D2 B' L' F' U' 
22. 7.18 R' L F B2 L' U D L2 B R' U2 L D2 L U2 R' F2 L D2 F 
23. 7.30 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D L' B F' R F' U L' B2 F' R' D2 
24. 7.25 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 R' B2 L' D L2 B' F' L R2 B' 
25. 6.38 L2 R B R2 F' U2 L2 F D R2 F2 L B2 U2 B' D' R 
26. 6.68 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L B2 R' D' F L R2 F R U' F2 D 
27. 6.14 L U L2 F B R' B R' L D L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 R 
28. 7.98 F R2 F' U' F' R2 D B' R L D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' 
29. 7.98 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U B U F' D U R2 F' L' R' U' 
30. 7.50 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 B' D2 U L2 D2 L D F' U' L B2 U2 
31. 8.39 D' B U R2 L' U2 R' F U R2 F' U2 F' R2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B' 
32. 7.11 R F2 R2 U F U' L' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 R L2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 R 
33. 6.81 L2 D2 B' U L' F' L D B2 R' L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 
34. 6.33 U' F L' D' L D2 F B L' B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' 
35. 8.91 F D' L' F' B' R L2 F' L' F2 D' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 B U2 F' R2 
36. 6.05 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R F2 D L' B F2 D2 L F U2 
37. 7.25 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 D L2 U2 F R2 D' L' D F L' D2 L2 F 
38. 6.99 F2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 U' F R F' R2 B L' F' D' 
39. (5.69) D2 L' D2 L' F2 R B2 R' F2 R2 U2 D' B' U2 B2 R F R' F U2 
40. 8.21 F' R U2 F U' D' L' D2 R U' R2 U' D2 F2 R2 D F2 B2 L 
41. 6.93 L' B2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' D F' L' D' F2 R2 U' L D B' 
42. 7.49 L' D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' F L2 U L R2 F' R B 
43. (9.25) U2 B' R2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' F' U F' L U2 B2 U' L 
44. (5.62) D' L2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R U2 L' U' L' R' B2 U B F2 R2 U2 
45. 8.44 U B' R D F U L F D2 B' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 
46. 6.55 L2 B U' F2 R' D F' L U' F2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 
47. 8.70 U2 L R2 B2 R' U2 L R' B' L2 F D' B2 D' B U F2 R' 
48. 6.93 B' D U R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R D' F' D2 B2 L2 R' F 
49. 7.09 L B2 R L2 D' R' F' R' B U' L2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 
50. 7.51 L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U F D' R2 B U2 F2 R F' 
51. 6.68 B U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D' R' U R U L B2 F' R2 
52. 7.09 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L B' R2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L' 
53. 6.57 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' B L' B2 D F2 L' B D' L' B' 
54. 7.03 R2 B2 L U' R' B' R2 D' L' F2 L2 U2 F' B' U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 
55. 7.95 R B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L D F R2 B U B2 F2 D 
56. 6.41 L D F' R D L' F2 B' D R B2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R L2 U2 D2 
57. 6.17 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F U2 F D2 F2 D R' D' F' D2 R' F' D B U' 
58. 7.66 U2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F L' D' L2 B U R2 F D2 R U' 
59. 7.24 U2 R U2 B2 D2 R F2 R' U2 R B' D2 L U2 B L U B2 D L2 
60. (9.43) L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' B2 R F' D' L2 F D F2 U 
61. 8.98 R' U2 F2 D2 B F R2 B' D2 F U2 R2 L U B D2 F D2 R D' L2 
62. 6.68 R' U2 R F' B' R' D L2 U' B2 R B2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R 
63. 7.82 B F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' L2 U2 R U' F R' D' L F2 R2 U 
64. 8.14 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B' F D R F2 L F2 D2 F' U2 
65. 6.57 R F' D2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 L' D F2 U' R F D2 U R2 
66. (5.67) R2 U' L' U R' F R F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 
67. 6.65 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' U' L2 R F2 U2 B' U' R 
68. 8.15 B' L D2 F2 L R2 D2 L B2 L F2 L B' U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B' L' 
69. 7.14 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 B' D' R B' F L2 U' L' B' F U2 
70. 6.94 L2 U2 L F L' D' R F' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 
71. 8.59 D' R U' L' B' D' L2 B R B F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 
72. 8.49 D' B' R' L F D' F2 D R' F2 L2 D2 F' B' L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 
73. 6.01 B' R' L' U F2 B D R' F' R2 D2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L' U2 F' 
74. 8.03 R' U' B2 U' R D' B U' F2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 R U2 B2 L' B' 
75. 6.38 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F' L F' R2 U F U R' D F 
76. 6.40 F2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F' U2 L' B L2 B D L B' 
77. 7.23 R F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U B D' U' B2 L' D2 F' R 
78. 7.14 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B F D2 R' F L' U2 R F' U' 
79. 5.87 U2 B2 R B2 L' R2 U2 L D R2 B' F' D B2 L2 F' L2 F' 
80. 7.04 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 F D F' D2 F R' B F D2 B 
81. (5.59) F2 R B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D B' U' L' R' U2 F U2 B2 F2 
82. 6.72 U' F2 L U B U2 R' U' R F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U D2 F2 
83. 6.94 U' B2 D R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 R B2 L2 B L2 D' R B F' R 
84. 6.59 F U2 B2 F L2 B D2 F U2 F' L2 R' D' B' L R U' B2 D L D' 
85. (5.79) L' B R' L' U' B' R' F' R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F' 
86. 7.33 L2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F' U' R' D' R' B2 U2 B' U' L' 
87. 5.91 D2 B' R' L' F' U B R F' R2 F2 L D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R F2 R' 
88. 7.61 B L2 U D' B2 R D F2 L' B D2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 
89. (9.14) F' B2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D B L' R2 B2 D F' L R B2 
90. 7.79 L2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' D L' U' R' D' U' R' B' R F' 
91. 7.58 D2 U R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B U B' D' R2 U2 R' D' L2 
92. 7.23 F U2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 B R2 F' R2 L U' B' R' F' D' L2 D2 L2 R 
93. 6.68 B' R' L' U D F U' L2 D' U2 F' R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 U2 R' 
94. 6.71 F' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 L D2 B U R' D2 L D2 U R' 
95. 6.56 B' D F' R' B L2 U L U F B2 U R2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U 
96. 8.66 F D B2 R' D F U' B2 L' U2 D2 F' B2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 L2 
97. 7.09 U L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B D' U R2 F L F R U L 
98. 5.89 U2 F2 D F2 L B D' F' U' R' U2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F2 B 
99. 6.50 R2 B' U R' F B' U2 F U' R U2 F2 R U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 D2 U 
100. (9.19) B2 R' D' L2 U2 R U2 F' D L' U2 F U2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 22, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> Valk3
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-22
> avg of 12: 6.57
> ...


Wow, nice! Your 5.78 official solve from a few weeks ago really hurts to see tho...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Counting 12  (.01 off of PB) Gans 356s V1 again

Ao12: *9.30*
1. (7.69) L' D2 L' U2 L B2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' L U L' R' D' L B2
2. 9.20 F' R2 F U2 F L2 B D2 F2 U2 B' L U' B L U2 B' D F2 L' U2
3. 8.51 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 L' F2 R U2 F2 U F' D' U' R'
4. 9.72 D' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 B' D F' R2 D L2 U L R'
5. 7.81 D' B U2 R2 B2 F' R2 B L B' L' D' F2 D' L' R2 B
6. 12.05 R' U2 L' U2 L D2 L U2 L' U2 R' U F' L U2 F L D' L U'
7. 9.30 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D L D2 B R' U F L2 D R F2
8. 8.59 D B U2 R2 B2 F D2 B U2 L2 R' U2 R' D' B' D' F2 U R
9. 8.26 U B' U2 D2 L B' R' U' L' F B2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2
10. (13.32) B L2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 L R2 D' B2 F' U' L2 R F L2 U2
11. 9.74 L R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R' B' U' L2 R' U' B2 L' B2
12. 9.78 U2 R F2 U2 L D2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B F' U L2 F2 U' F L2 F'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 22, 2016)

Average of 5: 13.36
1. (24.33) (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3)
2. (10.75) (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / 
3. 11.44 (0, -1) / (3, 6) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
4. 13.11 (0, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (2, -4)
5. 15.53 (1, -3) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / 

on cam

rolled the 24 to a 19 lol


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow nice OH session

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-23
solves/total: 106/106

single
best: 13.06
worst: 24.92

mean of 3
current: 19.58 (σ = 3.06)
best: 14.50 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 5
current: 18.83 (σ = 2.17)
best: 14.91 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 12
current: 18.27 (σ = 3.26)
best: 16.41 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 50
current: 17.98 (σ = 2.22)
best: 17.10 (σ = 1.75)

avg of 100
current: 17.61 (σ = 2.05)
best: 17.49 (σ = 1.96)

Average: 17.55 (σ = 1.93)
Mean: 17.69

PB avg12 and avg100, there were 2 sub 15 avg5s in there as well. I feel like I can do better though, there were quite a number of fails


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 23, 2016)

Australian nationals Pyraminx 2nd Place! : P


----------



## Cale S (Aug 23, 2016)

9.80 square-1 single followed by 10.43

(-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (6, -3)

-2,-2 / -4,-4 / 3,-2 / -4,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / 
1,0 / 3,3 / 
0,-3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / 0,1
-2,0 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,-3 / -4,0


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 23, 2016)

Got Cuber's wrist so bad I can't solve and I'm still not sub-20


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-23
avg of 12: 6.43

Time List:
1. 6.12 R' F2 L2 F' U D2 R2 F L' F2 R2 B2 U D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F 
2. (5.53) L U2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D R B F D B2 U2 R' F' D2 
3. 6.15 F2 R' D' R U' R L D F2 U L2 U2 B L2 F R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 
4. (7.86) R U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 F U B F' U2 B L D' U 
5. 6.68 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L D' F L2 U' F' U' B L' U' 
6. 6.75 U F' L' F' L2 F' U2 L' F' D' B2 R2 U D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 
7. 5.73 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B R U2 B' R D' B' R B D' 
8. 7.11 L2 F' D2 B F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' D B F2 L2 B F' L2 R' D' F 
9. 6.10 B' U2 B L2 B' R2 B U2 F D U R F R B D' R2 U2 L2 
10. 6.85 D L' U2 D' L2 F R' U R' L F' B L2 U2 F D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 
11. 6.32 U2 L' U B2 U B' R D R2 D2 F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' 
12. 6.41 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R F2 R F2 D2 R F' D' L2 B2 D' U2 R B2 D


----------



## PlainCuber (Aug 24, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> another Roux PB: 17.17
> I am improving rapidly
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there. How do you pronounce "*Roux*"? Does it rhyme with "*zoo*"?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-23
> avg of 12: 6.43
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Incredible. So much for "don't practise". 


PlainCuber said:


> Hey there. How do you pronounce "*Roux*"? Does it rhyme with "*zoo*"?


Yeah. Roo.


----------



## PlainCuber (Aug 24, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Incredible. So much for "don't practise".
> 
> Yeah. Roo.


Thanks.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 24, 2016)

1:39.54 megaminx avg5
(1:35.11), 1:41.03, 1:42.41, (1:50.86), 1:35.19


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 24, 2016)

PlainCuber said:


> Hey there. How do you pronounce "*Roux*"? Does it rhyme with "*zoo*"?


i like to pronounce it as "Rowcks"


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 24, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> i like to pronounce it as "Rowcks"


2016LIND01 has been banned from WCA for life.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> i like to pronounce it as "Rowcks"


Like hoax? That's just evil.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 24, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Like hoax? That's just evil.


He rouxined the name.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 24, 2016)

weird solve
8.54 D R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U B2 R F' D' F R' B F' L2 

y' x2 R D L' // roux block
B2 D F2 U2 y r U2 r' // xxcross
U2 y R U R' U F' U' F // third pair
y' U2 R U R' // fourth pair
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // OLLCP
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EPLL

roux users try this scramble


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2016)

LOL 9.61 OH single

U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B D' B2 L' B U' R2 D' B' L2 D

y2 U' R' U' x U' R U2
x R' U R U' y R U' R'
z R2 U' R U R' U' R U
z' y R' U' R2 U R'
R' U' R U' R' U' R
R' U2 R U R' U R

edit: 16.25 PB avg12 with this avg5 lol

avg of 5: 15.09

Time List:
1. (18.05) F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' B' D2 U L D F2 D2 U2 
2. (13.06) B2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 F R2 U' R B L' F L2 D L F U2 
3. 13.64 F2 D2 B' L2 B U2 L2 F U2 B D L B' F' R' D R' F2 R2 B2 
4. 13.82 B D L' D' F B U' F2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 
5. 17.80 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R' F' L' R' B2 D L' D2 L' D B


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 24, 2016)

4.17 pyraminx ao5 and 4.73 ao12


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2016)

OH
A few sub 12s, two of them were fullstep, an 11.64 and an 11.88
14.67 avg5, second best
16.09 and 15.71 avg12s wat
17.41 avg100


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2016)

Cale S said:


> weird solve
> 8.54 D R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U B2 R F' D' F R' B F' L2
> 
> y' x2 R D L' // roux block
> ...


5.54
y2 z'
f U F' R' U R2 U2 r' U' r2 U' r' U2 r U r' //blox
R U' L' U R' U' L U' //CMLL
M U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M //EOLR with 4C skip


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2016)

52.20 megaminx single, almost got it on cam but my camera stopped recording during the solve :/


----------



## Torch (Aug 24, 2016)

19.52 ao50 with Roux


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2016)

7.39 ao1000



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-24
solves/total: 998/1000

single
best: 4.92
worst: 13.83

mean of 3
current: 6.91 (σ = 0.13)
best: 5.94 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 5
current: 6.77 (σ = 0.15)
best: 6.27 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 12
current: 6.94 (σ = 0.42)
best: 6.43 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 50
current: 7.28 (σ = 0.56)
best: 6.96 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 100
current: 7.31 (σ = 0.63)
best: 7.14 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 1000
current: 7.39 (σ = 0.74)
best: 7.39 (σ = 0.74)

Average: 7.39 (σ = 0.74)
Mean: 7.44


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 24, 2016)

sq1 pb avg12 by a bit

Average of 12: 13.82
1. (10.77) (3, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, 0) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (4, 0)
2. 17.45 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0)
3. 11.82 (1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0)
4. 13.03 (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / 
5. 13.00 (-3, 5) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)
6. (19.91) (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, -2) / (6, -4) / (2, -5)
7. 14.71 (-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
8. 14.21 (1, 0) / (2, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)
9. 12.46 (-2, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (5, -4) / 
10. 12.44 (0, 5) / (6, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / 
11. 14.02 (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -1)
12. 15.09 (4, -3) / (2, -4) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> 7.39 ao1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ao 50!
edit: just did my first 3x3 session since TLS and tied your ao 1000. 7.396. You should use 3 decimal places, it makes everything more accurate.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 24, 2016)

Got at 6x6, and obviously some PB's came with that, 3:21 single and 3:33 mean of 3.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 25, 2016)

First ever average of 5 with a counting sub-10! Wasn't that great but still cool.

Average of 5: 11.156
1. 9.993 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 B' U' L R2 D' B2 U L' B' F' 
2. 10.385 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F R2 F U2 R D2 U' L2 F' D R' F R' F' 
3. (14.449) D2 B2 L D2 R D2 B2 L' R2 B2 R' F D2 L' D F R U' B U2 R' 
4. 13.089 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' R U2 B L' D B' R2 D' L2 B2 
5. (9.977) B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' F' U F D' F2 R' D R U2


----------



## PlainCuber (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, I know this won't compare to most posts in this forum, but my goal used to be sub-1minute. I've now reached that goal (~58 seconds). Just thought I'd share.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 25, 2016)

PlainCuber said:


> Well, I know this won't compare to most posts in this forum, but my goal used to be sub-1minute. I've now reached that goal (~58 seconds). Just thought I'd share.



It's a great milestone to hit! I hit 48 seconds (jumping all the way from 58) 2 years ago today!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 25, 2016)

9.69 3x3 avg200, the gts is really locky for me


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 25, 2016)

1. 1:09.66 B' F2 L2 B D2 F D2 L2 R2 F L' F' R' B D' L D2 F2 L 

feet, EPLL skip lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2016)

why

8.87+ L2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 L B' R2 F' D B L R2 B2


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 25, 2016)

Skewb PB on EVERYTHING (single, avg5, 12 and 50) (sub-8)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-25
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 2.563
worst: 13.934

mean of 3
current: 6.769 (σ = 0.98)
best: 5.670 (σ = 2.73)

avg of 5
current: 6.769 (σ = 0.98)
best: 6.674 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 12
current: 8.009 (σ = 1.56)
best: 6.897 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 50
current: 7.937 (σ = 1.29)
best: 7.937 (σ = 1.29)

Average: 7.937 (σ = 1.29)
Mean: 7.979

Time List:
1. 9.145 U' B' R B' U R L R
2. 7.672 R U B U B L B R' L'
3. 2.563 R L' B' U L' U R L
4. 6.775 L' R' L B' R' B' L R'
5. 7.987 B' U L U R' U' R L' B'
6. 6.208 U R U' B' U L B' L
7. 7.040 B L' R U L R' B U' B' R'
8. 6.841 L U B' U' B R' U B
9. 7.475 R' U B' R' B U R L'
10. 6.364 U R U L' U L' B' U
11. 7.699 U' B' R' U' R' L R' L' R'
12. 6.970 B' U' B L R' U' B' L'
13. 7.270 U' R B U B' L' R B' L
14. 6.332 B' R L' R L U' R B' R'
15. 9.825 L B U' R B R L B' R
16. 7.332 B' U' R L' U L' B' R' B
17. 7.347 L' B' R' U B' L B' R'
18. 8.283 R' U' L' R' B U R U'
19. 7.515 B' R' B U R' B R' L' R'
20. 13.934 L U' R' L' R U' L' R'
21. 8.394 R L' R' L R L R' L'
22. 7.554 U' L' R L' U' B' U' B'
23. 8.406 L R U R U R U R' L
24. 7.053 B' L' B' L' B U' B' R'
25. 4.243 B' U R U' B R U L
26. 8.814 U R' U' B U' L B' R L'
27. 9.547 L U' B' U B U' R L' R'
28. 10.574 L R' U' R U' R B' U L'
29. 9.016 B' L R' L' U' R B' U' R'
30. 8.316 U' B' U L' B' R' L' B U'
31. 10.150+ R' B' L U B' L' R' L' R
32. 7.383 L R' B' U B L R L'
33. 9.820 R U R B' R B R L'
34. 13.904 R B R L' B' R' B U R'
35. 6.005 L' U R U R' B' L B' U
36. 6.181 B R U' B U' R B U
37. 9.154 R' B R L' B' U' B U'
38. 8.672 R' L' R U' B' U' B' L
39. 9.916 L B' R' U' L' U' R B U
40. 10.723 B' L' U B L U' B' R' U'
41. 8.035 B' R B L' B L' B R U
42. 5.521 U B' U B U' R' U R
43. 9.181 U' R L' R U R' L U' R'
44. 9.636 B' R B' L R' B' U' R' L
45. 8.310 R L U B U' R B R
46. 9.186 U' L' B U B' R' U' R L'
47. 4.365 B R L B' R' L U B' U'
48. 5.690 R B' L U' B U B L' R
49. 7.590 L R' B R' B R' L R U'
50. 7.028 R' U B' L B U' B U' B'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 25, 2016)

7.31 R2 F R2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R' F2 L' D F L' R B D' L'

7.11 U2 F2 L B2 F2 L D2 R U2 F2 B' D F R2 F' D2 L2 U R2


----------



## Neptunolium (Aug 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-25
single: 30.000

Time List:
1. 30.000 B D2 B' R L D' L' F' B L' U F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2

Why... Just why...


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 25, 2016)

6.78 ao50, 6.98 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-25
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 4.92
worst: 9.40

mean of 3
current: 6.87 (σ = 0.84)
best: 5.71 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 5
current: 7.31 (σ = 0.09)
best: 6.10 (σ = 0.09)

avg of 12
current: 7.02 (σ = 0.56)
best: 6.51 (σ = 0.73)

avg of 50
current: 7.17 (σ = 0.62)
best: 6.78 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 100
current: 6.98 (σ = 0.72)
best: 6.98 (σ = 0.72)

Average: 6.98 (σ = 0.72)
Mean: 6.97

Time List:
1. 6.68 R B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 L' B' L' B U L B L' B' F' 
2. 6.70 B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 D R' D B2 D B2 U' F 
3. 7.49 R B U D2 L' U2 D' B' L F' B2 R U2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 R2 
4. 5.69 D2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 F R F2 L' D' L2 R' D B' D 
5. 7.64 U B2 R2 L U R L2 F U D F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B' 
6. 6.43 L2 B U D R' U2 B' U2 B L U2 F2 U2 B D2 F' U2 B U2 B2 
7. 6.03 R2 B' R2 F2 D' R2 L D' R L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 F 
8. 7.02 L2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 D' L2 B2 L' U' F2 L2 D2 L' F 
9. 7.77 U D' R' F B2 U2 R B U' L2 B' U2 B D2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B' 
10. 6.71 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 B D L2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F L 
11. 5.53 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U L R D' R D2 R2 F L2 B' F' 
12. 7.25 L U2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 L B' U R2 F2 D L R' F2 
13. 7.49 U' F2 R' B' R U B2 U L2 F' D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 
14. 6.95 L U2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 B L' D R' F R2 U' B2 L 
15. 6.85 U2 D L D2 B R F L' F' D L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' B' 
16. 6.88 F' L' B' R' U2 L' D' L2 B L' F2 B2 U B2 D L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 
17. 6.77 L2 B D2 F' U' L B' L D' F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' 
18. 7.64 L B2 D' R2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 B' D2 R' D L2 B2 L' U L2 
19. 7.07 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R B' L' B2 L B' F D' R' 
20. 6.11 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R' B' F2 L' D2 B' R B2 D' 
21. 5.27 B' R2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F' D L U F2 R2 F' D L' 
22. 5.79 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L B D' B F' L2 B U2 B' D' B 
23. 7.33 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B' F R D' R2 B R F U' L' 
24. 7.17 B2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 R F2 D2 F' U2 L' U' B' L U' L' U 
25. 5.69 L' F2 B U2 B' D F D2 R U2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 
26. 8.02 L B R L B D2 F U R U F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U' D R2 
27. 7.30 B' D B2 R2 F' R' D2 L' U R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 B 
28. 6.39 F' L B2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 L2 B' D2 U' L R' B' R B' 
29. 7.61 F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 F' R B' U' L2 F2 L2 F' D' L 
30. 8.57 U2 F' D2 B' F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 L' U' B' D B F R' B2 R U' 
31. DNF(7.33) B L2 B2 D2 B D2 B' L2 U2 B2 L U F R' B2 R' B' D L' F' 
32. 6.99 B' U F B' R B U' D B U' B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U L2 
33. 5.61 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U F2 U L2 U' B' L U F U2 B' L D U' L 
34. 6.05 B2 F2 L' R B2 R D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F R U2 L' R F' R2 
35. 6.15 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U R2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 U L2 R D' F' R' 
36. 6.95 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 R' U L' F D B L B U' L 
37. 7.79 R2 D B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L F D R2 B U' L' U R' 
38. 6.34 F' D F' R' U D F2 U' L B2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F 
39. 8.69 L' B D' L' B R2 F D' B D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 
40. 6.67 F2 R2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U L2 B R B D' F R U L2 
41. 7.48 B D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F' L R B U2 R' D' R U' F L2 
42. 5.69 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' U R2 B' D' B L' F2 U' R' D R U 
43. 6.52 B2 R D2 B2 D2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U L B L' U2 B' R B L F 
44. 4.92 R F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D R' D F' L U2 R2 D U 
45. 7.22 D R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' U L2 F' L2 R F' L' U2 
46. 6.14 U' L2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F U2 L D2 R' U L2 B R2 U' 
47. 8.30 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 L R' F' L' B' F U' R' B2 D2 B 
48. 6.15 D2 L U D' L2 B' U' B R2 F D2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R 
49. 5.99 R' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 R2 U' L B' D' R2 B2 F R2 D B 
50. 5.60 F L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F' R' B U' F D' R' D2 U2 
51. 7.62 R2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 U B2 F2 L2 R D L2 D2 F' 
52. 8.39 U F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B D B2 D2 L' D2 L2 R' F L' R 
53. 7.31 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' D F R' D U2 R F' 
54. 6.54 U2 B2 L' F2 L B' U' F2 D F U2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 
55. 8.46 R B2 R F2 R' F U' R' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R' 
56. 6.51 D2 B2 L' D2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 R U L B R2 F U' F' D' U' B2 
57. 7.75 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 B L2 U' B D B U' R 
58. 8.05 B U' L' B' R2 U' D R L2 U2 F R2 F R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 R' 
59. 7.72 B D' L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 F' L2 R' F2 R B R D' 
60. 6.78 D' R2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 F2 D' B' R' B F R' U' L U' 
61. 6.62 B R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 D R B F' R B' L2 U2 B' F2 
62. 7.35 L2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 F L D U B2 U2 R2 B R2 
63. 8.49 U2 B D L B' U R' B' D' F' D B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D' F2 
64. 5.53 B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B R' U F' R D R2 U 
65. 6.60 B2 D2 R B2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 L' B' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 B' U' L 
66. 8.86 D U B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L' D' U R' U' F L' B D F D2 
67. 7.06 F' B2 R' D2 L U2 L' F2 R2 U2 R D L2 U' R' F2 D' B' L' D 
68. 5.36 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R D2 L D2 F R' D F' D' R' U' L2 F2 L2 
69. 6.20 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 L B D2 R' F' D2 R2 F' L' F' 
70. 7.49 L U2 B' U2 F U2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 B' R' D B' U2 B L U R F 
71. 9.40 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B D2 B2 D B2 F2 U' L' R' B D' U' 
72. 7.77 R U2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D F2 R2 D B' L' F' L D U' 
73. 7.61 D2 F2 L U B U' R' F L F2 R2 L2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 U' 
74. 7.30 L F2 D2 R' U' L' F U' R' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 F 
75. 7.08 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' B D B' F L2 D R2 U2 L' 
76. 7.64 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 L U' B D R U L' D' F2 U2 
77. 6.72 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R D2 F L B' L U R2 D B2 
78. 6.63 L' D2 B L2 U B' R2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B R2 B2 L' 
79. 7.75 R' D2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R B2 D2 U B' F' U2 F2 L2 D' F U B 
80. 8.02 D L' B2 U L D F' B L2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 F 
81. 7.71 U' R' L2 B2 L U' F' R U R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D L' 
82. 6.45 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 U' R' D' B2 L' B' U' R' F2 
83. 6.86 U B2 U R B U B' U' D' R D2 L B2 R D2 R L2 F2 R' F2 
84. 6.65 D R D2 U2 B2 R B2 L' R' F2 D2 U' R U2 R' D2 B R' D' U 
85. 6.78 U' F' U R D R F' R' L' U2 F' D2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' 
86. 6.66 U R' F U B U' F D R U' R2 F D2 R2 F B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 
87. 6.27 F' R U' L' F L' B R2 U R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' D' 
88. 6.57 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F' D R U2 B2 F' D' F' U2 L' D' 
89. 6.73 U2 B D2 B2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R B2 R' B' F2 U' F L D' B 
90. 7.28 B L2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 U L' D' L2 B L2 U' F' L2 
91. 7.02 U L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 R' D2 R' B D L' U' L' D2 F' U R' 
92. 6.25 L F L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 B' F' R2 L' F' L2 D B' U2 F D L' 
93. 6.35 D R B U' L F' R' B R D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 B 
94. 6.51 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F L U R' F2 L D2 R B' U 
95. 8.16 D U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 B R2 U2 R2 D U L' U F L2 R2 D' U 
96. 7.20 R' L' B' R U L2 D B U2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D 
97. 8.09 F2 R F2 D B L F' U' L D B2 L2 D2 F' B' L2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 
98. 7.38 F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R B D' U' B R F' L2 B2 F2 D2 
99. 5.90 D L' D R' D' B L' U' F B U2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' 
100. 7.34 D F2 U2 D B2 R L2 F L B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 25, 2016)

1:36 PB 5x5 average


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 25, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> 6.78 ao50, 6.98 ao100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell man. Now just drop it by another half second.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 25, 2016)

3x3
6.24 single (lol)
7.45 4th best avg5
2 fail avgs12: 8.02 with counting 9.6, 8.08 with counting 9.1
8.46 potential PB avg50
8.60 2nd best avg100


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 25, 2016)

4. (6.21) R L2 F L' D2 R B L' R2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 D

Can't recon, but it was fullstep with an xx-cross


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 25, 2016)

1:23 5x5 PB single


----------



## Cale S (Aug 26, 2016)

what

Average of 12: 14.20
1. 13.12 (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)
2. 13.30 (1, 6) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / 
3. 12.98 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (6, -5) / 
4. 17.45 (1, 0) / (0, 6) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -3) / (-2, -3) / 
5. 16.01 (1, 0) / (-4, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (2, 0) / (6, -5) / (4, 0)
6. 14.52 (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-2, 0)
7. (18.06) (4, -3) / (-1, -1) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
8. 11.65 (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -2)
9. 14.21 (1, 0) / (2, 5) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0)
10. (11.02) (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, -4) / (-1, 0)
11. 13.54 (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -5) / (2, -4) / (0, -4)
12. 15.24 (-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-2, -4) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -3)

11.65 was with parity, Z-opp for EP


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 26, 2016)

Megaminx
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-26
avg of 12: 59.724

Time List:
(53.553), 56.235, 59.728, 1:07.375, 59.244, 56.381, 59.423, 58.092, (1:08.141), 55.529, 1:05.495, 59.738

And 3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-26
avg of 12: 10.084

Time List:
1. 9.287 U2 L F' B2 L' F2 L U R2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 
2. 9.553 D B U L' U' F' L U' B2 L' U2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R D' 
3. 10.992 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B R2 D U' F U2 B' L R' F L U' 
4. 10.792 D B2 R' U2 L' B' L2 U' D' R' B2 U2 R L F2 R B2 U' 
5. 9.376 F2 L' D2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B D' R2 D' R B' R2 
6. 9.971 R D2 F D R' B U D' B2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 F' 
7. (8.871) U' B2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L U' L2 F R B2 U L B' R 
8. 10.609 F2 D F2 U B2 U F2 D U R' F2 U' B' U' B2 R' D2 L B' 
9. (13.448) R F D2 R' L2 F' L' U R D B2 R2 U2 F B2 D2 F2 B R2 
10. 10.574 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 R' F' L' D' U2 B D2 F' L' F2 
11. 10.376 F2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' F2 D L B' L B2 F D' U' 
12. 9.313 L F2 U L2 B2 D L2 D R2 D' U L' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 L D' F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Megaminx
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-26
> avg of 12: 59.724
> 
> ...


Has a comp with only 3x3 events

Practises mega

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 26, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Has a comp with only 3x3 events
> 
> Practises mega
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Well I did just get a 10.50 ao50


----------



## Berd (Aug 26, 2016)

In about 10 solves, I did 3 different OLLCPs for the same case. Crazy!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 26, 2016)

Relubed my dayan, drilled algs, and learned some LEG-1, then this happened:
1.744 ao 50, 1.794 ao 100


Spoiler



avg of 50: 1.744

Time List:
1. 2.000 R2 F2 U' F' U2 R F R2 F2 
2. 1.350 F R2 F R' U F R F2 U' 
3. 1.645 U R U2 R2 F2 R' U F' R U2 
4. 1.424 F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' 
5. 1.942 F' U2 R2 U F R2 F' U' R2 
6. 1.506 U' R U' R U2 F' U2 F R' U2 
7. 1.989 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R2 F U 
8. 1.729 U F R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
9. 1.926 U2 F R2 U' F R U R2 F' 
10. 1.595 U F' R2 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U' 
11. 2.070 R2 U' R' U R2 F' R' U2 F2 
12. 1.579 R' F U' R F2 U2 F' R' U 
13. (1.025) U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U 
14. 1.802 R' F' R F' R U R2 F2 U2 
15. 1.684 F2 U R' U' F U' R2 F R2 
16. (2.398) R' F R' F' R' U2 F U2 F U2 
17. 1.482 U2 F' U' R2 F R F R U2 
18. 1.465 U2 R F R F2 U' R' U R2 
19. 1.700 F R2 F2 R2 U' R U R' U' 
20. 1.950 U2 R F U R' F2 U F' R 
21. 1.714 R F' R F2 R F R2 F U2 
22. 1.967 F' R F' U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' 
23. 1.810 R2 U2 R F' R2 F' R F' U2 
24. 1.777 U R U2 F R' F R2 F' U 
25. 2.161 U2 R2 F' R' F' U R U F2 
26. 2.071 R F2 R U' F' R F2 U2 F' R 
27. 2.181 F U' F U' R F' R F2 R U' 
28. 1.557 F U2 F U' R' F' R2 F2 U' 
29. 1.643 R U' F R' F R F2 R2 U2 
30. 1.428 U2 F' U' R U R2 F2 R' U' 
31. 1.894 F U F2 R' U F' R F' R' U' 
32. (1.055) U R2 U R U F2 R U' F 
33. 1.704 F2 U R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U' 
34. (2.337) U F' U R2 U' F R' F R' U' 
35. 1.665 F R U R' U R' F R' U2 
36. 1.917 R2 U' R F' U F' R2 F' R2 
37. (0.951) U2 F2 R F' R F U' F' U2 
38. 1.890 R U2 F R' F' R F2 R' U2 R' 
39. 1.647 R2 U R F2 R F2 R F' U 
40. 1.166 F U' F2 R2 U' F U' R F2 U2 
41. 1.733 R' F U F U2 R U' F2 U2 
42. 1.843 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' F R2 F' U' 
43. 2.173 F' U2 R' U2 R' F U' F2 R2 
44. 1.227 R' U' F R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' 
45. (2.553) U R U R2 U R2 U' F2 U' 
46. 2.023 U F U F U' R' U R2 U 
47. 1.583 U F' U F R2 F U F' U' 
48. 2.013 F R' F U' F2 U F' U2 R' 
49. 1.892 F' R' U F' R2 U' F' R2 U2 
50. 1.234 R2 F R' U F2 U R' F R2 U'





Spoiler



avg of 100: 1.794

Time List:
1. 1.528 U R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R U' 
2. 1.502 R' F2 R F U F2 U' R' U' 
3. 1.526 F2 U F U R U' R2 F U2 
4. (2.400) F U R U' F2 R2 F' U2 R U' 
5. 1.602 U F2 U F2 U' F R U' R2 
6. 1.688 R' F' U' R U' R U F U2 R' 
7. (2.496) R' U R2 F R' U2 R U2 R' 
8. 1.793 F U2 R2 F' U R2 U F' R U' 
9. 2.344 R2 U2 F U' F U R2 F2 R' 
10. 1.986 F' R' U' F U' F R F2 U2 
11. 1.736 R2 U2 F' U F' U R' U2 F 
12. 1.389 R' F U F2 U' F2 U F2 U' 
13. 1.928 R2 F2 R U2 R U' F R2 U2 
14. 1.445 U R2 U F2 U F2 U2 F' U 
15. (2.446) U2 R F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R' 
16. 2.348 F' R F' U2 R' U2 R' U F 
17. 1.783 R2 U' F2 U2 R F2 U' F' U' 
18. 2.137 F2 R' U2 F' R U R2 F' R' U2 
19. 1.641 F2 U2 F' U R2 U F' R F U2 
20. 1.614 R' F2 U' F' R' U F R' U' 
21. 1.760 U' F R' F2 U2 R' U R F2 
22. 1.552 F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 R F2 U' 
23. 1.450 R F2 R F U2 R' U' R F' U' 
24. 1.628 F' R F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U' 
25. 1.741 R' F' R F' R U R2 U2 F' 
26. 1.925 R F2 R2 U F' R' F U' R' 
27. 2.138 R' U2 F' R U F2 R' F2 U2 
28. 2.051 R2 F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F R2 
29. 1.804 F2 R' F' U2 F R F' R' U2 
30. 1.647 F U2 R' F' U' R U2 R F' 
31. 1.824 F2 R' F R U' R F R' U' 
32. 1.765 R F2 R2 U F' U R' U2 R' 
33. 1.969 U' R' U2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U' 
34. 1.406 R' U2 F R U2 F2 U' F2 R U' 
35. 2.243 F' R' U F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 
36. 1.756 F U' F' R' U2 F R2 U' R' U' 
37. 1.826 R2 U2 F2 U' F U F' U R 
38. 1.722 F U2 R U' F U2 F2 R2 U' 
39. 1.620 U2 R' U' R2 F R2 F R F' R2 
40. 1.762 U' F2 U R' U' R U2 F' R 
41. 1.826 F' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U 
42. 1.863 F2 R' F2 R2 U R' U R U2 
43. 1.564 F2 R F2 U' F' U' R' U R' 
44. 2.249 F2 R2 U R2 F' R U F' U' 
45. 1.603 F' R2 U R' U F U' R U' 
46. 1.780 R F' U F' R2 F R2 U' R' U' 
47. 2.129 F' R U' F2 R U' F2 R' U' 
48. 2.019 U2 R U' F2 R F U' R2 U2 
49. 1.892 U2 R U' F2 R F' R2 F' R' U2 
50. 2.000 R2 F2 U' F' U2 R F R2 F2 
51. 1.350 F R2 F R' U F R F2 U' 
52. 1.645 U R U2 R2 F2 R' U F' R U2 
53. 1.424 F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' 
54. 1.942 F' U2 R2 U F R2 F' U' R2 
55. 1.506 U' R U' R U2 F' U2 F R' U2 
56. 1.989 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R2 F U 
57. 1.729 U F R U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' 
58. 1.926 U2 F R2 U' F R U R2 F' 
59. 1.595 U F' R2 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U' 
60. 2.070 R2 U' R' U R2 F' R' U2 F2 
61. 1.579 R' F U' R F2 U2 F' R' U 
62. (1.025) U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U 
63. 1.802 R' F' R F' R U R2 F2 U2 
64. 1.684 F2 U R' U' F U' R2 F R2 
65. (2.398) R' F R' F' R' U2 F U2 F U2 
66. 1.482 U2 F' U' R2 F R F R U2 
67. 1.465 U2 R F R F2 U' R' U R2 
68. 1.700 F R2 F2 R2 U' R U R' U' 
69. 1.950 U2 R F U R' F2 U F' R 
70. 1.714 R F' R F2 R F R2 F U2 
71. 1.967 F' R F' U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' 
72. 1.810 R2 U2 R F' R2 F' R F' U2 
73. 1.777 U R U2 F R' F R2 F' U 
74. 2.161 U2 R2 F' R' F' U R U F2 
75. 2.071 R F2 R U' F' R F2 U2 F' R 
76. 2.181 F U' F U' R F' R F2 R U' 
77. 1.557 F U2 F U' R' F' R2 F2 U' 
78. 1.643 R U' F R' F R F2 R2 U2 
79. 1.428 U2 F' U' R U R2 F2 R' U' 
80. 1.894 F U F2 R' U F' R F' R' U' 
81. (1.055) U R2 U R U F2 R U' F 
82. 1.704 F2 U R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U' 
83. 2.337 U F' U R2 U' F R' F R' U' 
84. 1.665 F R U R' U R' F R' U2 
85. 1.917 R2 U' R F' U F' R2 F' R2 
86. (0.951) U2 F2 R F' R F U' F' U2 
87. 1.890 R U2 F R' F' R F2 R' U2 R' 
88. 1.647 R2 U R F2 R F2 R F' U 
89. (1.166) F U' F2 R2 U' F U' R F2 U2 
90. 1.733 R' F U F U2 R U' F2 U2 
91. 1.843 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' F R2 F' U' 
92. 2.173 F' U2 R' U2 R' F U' F2 R2 
93. (1.227) R' U' F R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' 
94. (2.553) U R U R2 U R2 U' F2 U' 
95. 2.023 U F U F U' R' U R2 U 
96. 1.583 U F' U F R2 F U F' U' 
97. 2.013 F R' F U' F2 U F' U2 R' 
98. 1.892 F' R' U F' R2 U' F' R2 U2 
99. 1.234 R2 F R' U F2 U R' F R2 U' 
100. 2.303 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2 F2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 26, 2016)

3x3 avg100, pretty good



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-26
avg of 100: 8.59

Time List:
1. 9.68 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U B' L' D F R' B F L D' U 
2. 8.71 B' R L' U' L' U2 L' D2 F U D B2 L2 D B2 D R2 U B2 D' 
3. 9.17 L2 F R' U L F2 U' R L' D2 F B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' 
4. 9.07 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 F U2 L2 D' L D' L2 R B F2 R2 U 
5. 8.77 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B' F U R2 D' U2 L U2 F2 R' 
6. 7.73 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 R' F2 R F R2 D R' B L2 U2 R' 
7. 9.17 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 R' D R B L' D B2 D' U R 
8. 8.17 F' R2 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 D B2 U' F D2 U R' U L' U2 R2 
9. 7.86 U2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L R2 D B L B F U2 R2 F' 
10. 7.97 B D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' D F' L R2 U2 F U' B2 F2 
11. 7.30 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' F L' U' L2 B' L U' F U2 F' D' 
12. 7.76 D2 R2 B' L2 B U2 B L2 F2 U2 R D' L R2 D' R' D F2 D' B2 
13. (10.27) L2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' D F2 D L' B' L U' 
14. 7.98 L2 D' L' F U2 D' B U F L2 B' L2 U2 B R2 U2 D2 F2 
15. 7.80 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 B' U' B' F2 D2 U R' D2 F' U2 
16. 7.97 F D2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 F R D2 B U' L2 B' F' U2 L' B2 
17. 8.33 L2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' U' R' D' B D2 F2 R B2 F' U2 
18. 8.07 D2 R D2 L R2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L U B' R2 F' U L2 R' U2 B2 D 
19. 9.69 U B2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L U' L2 U B R' F2 L2 D' 
20. 7.21 L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' D' B' D2 U2 L D F' L' R D' 
21. 9.61 D' F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 F' D' L2 D L D F 
22. 9.36 L D2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 D B2 R B' U F' D' R' F2 U' 
23. 8.89 R D2 R2 D U' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U' L' R' B2 U' F U 
24. (9.99) F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 F' D2 U' R B' D B F2 R' F' U2 L 
25. 7.97 U D' B' L B D B' D2 L2 D R' D2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 R' U2 R2 
26. 9.78 R2 B R2 F U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L2 R U' R2 B L' B2 L' F U 
27. 8.96 R2 F R D L' D2 B' D' F R L2 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F' 
28. 9.06 L U' R' D2 F' R F U' D2 B D L2 F2 D F2 U2 D' R2 F2 U F2 
29. 9.59 D2 L2 D' F2 D U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F U2 L U B' L' U B' L' R2 
30. 7.95 U2 L2 F' D B2 R2 F' U2 R F2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L' F2 U2 B 
31. 7.97 B' D2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B F2 L D' U L' F' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' B' 
32. 8.41 R U2 R2 D2 F' R U R' F' R L D2 R' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 
33. (10.49) D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B D2 U2 F' L2 B' L' B R F2 L' F2 D' B' L F' 
34. (7.00) B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R' U' B' D2 B U2 F L F 
35. 7.88 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L F' U' F' R' B' L2 B U R' 
36. 8.47 F R2 U' L2 F2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 U' R' F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D B 
37. 8.76 F U2 F' L2 F D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 U' R D' F2 U' R B' L R2 F' 
38. 7.38 D2 U2 F' U2 B U2 F D2 F R2 U2 R' F' D' R' D2 B' U F' R D' 
39. 7.21 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 B' D' L U' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D 
40. 9.25 L2 F R' F' U' F2 B D' L' F' R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 
41. 8.06 D2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F L U' B D2 B2 L' R2 F' U 
42. 7.73 B F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 U R' D2 B D' L2 U' R' D L' 
43. 8.43 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F' R2 L' U2 B' D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' 
44. (6.67) L D' L2 F' D' F2 U2 F' L F' U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 
45. 9.28 R' B U2 D' B' L U2 F2 D F B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' D2 
46. 8.83 D2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 F R2 U F2 D2 R' B U' F2 R D2 F2 
47. 8.47 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U F U' L B' D U F' U2 R B2 
48. 8.29 B' U L U L' F' U' F B2 L2 D' F2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U D L 
49. 9.13 R B D2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U B' F' R' D' L D' R2 D 
50. 8.65 L D2 B2 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' D L' B' F2 R2 F' D L' 
51. 8.68 U' D2 F B2 U L D2 R D2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 B D2 B' 
52. 9.69 D2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R D B' U L D R D' R' F U2 
53. 7.71 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U B' U2 F U' F' D R' U' B' 
54. 8.55 L F B L F D2 L2 B L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 F' 
55. 8.36 D' B2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B D2 B D2 F L D' F2 U R2 B2 U' R' B2 
56. 9.26 L' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B F2 D B2 L2 F L B' R U 
57. 8.83 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D L B L F2 U B2 U2 R U' 
58. 9.03 L R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B D U F U' L D' U2 R' 
59. 8.25 U' B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 F R2 D2 B' L D2 F' U' R D F U' L D 
60. 9.02 U2 R' D2 L R F2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 D B R B2 U B' L2 F' L' R 
61. 7.90 D' B U F B' L U B2 U R D2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 
62. 8.53 B' D2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R B L' F2 L D2 L' F2 L' F2 L' 
63. 9.18 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U B' R' F R B D' B' L2 R' 
64. 8.46 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 B R B2 D L' F' U L2 R U 
65. 8.70 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F U2 L B' D' F' D' R D2 R' 
66. 9.38 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B' L2 R' U' B R' B U R 
67. 7.61 F B R' B2 R F' L' B D' R' D2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 
68. 9.04 D' R' B U2 B2 U L F' D R' L2 B R2 B L2 B R2 U2 L2 B D2 
69. 9.42 R L2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B' U2 R' F' R' B' L' D' F2 
70. 8.76 L' F2 R2 D2 L D B' D2 B L' F2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 L' 
71. 8.66 L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D L' D2 F' L U' B D F2 L' F' 
72. 8.91 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U2 B L U2 F U' R2 U' F2 U' B 
73. 7.53 D2 R' D' L2 D' B D' R2 F' B2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U 
74. 7.78 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 F' D2 L B' L' R B2 L' U' F 
75. 9.10 D2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 F R B2 D B' L2 F2 D2 U' 
76. 9.56 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U2 R U R D2 B' L2 R U L' R' 
77. 8.11 R' U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D B' D2 U' B2 L R2 F' R B L 
78. 8.81 R U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R' D' B' D2 F D2 U' L' F' 
79. 9.44 D2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 F D B R2 B R D' U L B' R2 
80. 8.06 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L B2 F U' F' U' R2 F D' F' 
81. 9.43 L' B D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R B F2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 
82. 7.82 B' D' U2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 L' D F U' R U' B' D' F2 
83. 9.51 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F' U F2 D2 L' D L' U2 R' U2 
84. 8.88 R2 B R2 D L F' U D' R' B' R2 B D2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 
85. (10.46) U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' B' R L2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 R 
86. (6.24) U2 F L2 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B F2 D L' B' U L' D B' U2 R' F' 
87. 7.87 F L2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 U' R2 L D U2 B' U B R' B D' 
88. (7.05) U R' L D L' U2 R' D' R B R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 L2 B' 
89. 7.87 L D' B L U F' B U2 R L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 D2 R 
90. 7.40 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F' U2 L2 U R U' L' R' 
91. 9.81 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 R' D' B' D L2 D B2 F2 R F 
92. (10.32) D B D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 B D2 B' U2 R U' F D' F' L2 R' 
93. 9.03 B' U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F L2 B2 L' D B2 R2 F' R D2 L2 D2 U' 
94. 8.30 F2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F' U2 D' L' R' B L' R2 U R2 F' 
95. 9.08 B2 D2 L' B2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 B R2 B D F' R2 B R2 D 
96. 8.99 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 U F' D' L' U' F L' D' F R 
97. 9.78 F B' L' D R U2 R U F2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 B L' 
98. (6.57) D R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 F L' D' L' D2 L U L' D F 
99. 8.47 U B' L' U2 B D' F' R D' B R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 
100. 7.89 R U' B2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 F L B' F2 U R' D' B'


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 26, 2016)

5x5 PB's : 1:20 single, 1:32 average of 5, 1:36 average of 12, and 1:39 average of 50
Also, fullstep 6.36 3x3 single with 8.17 TPS


----------



## Cale S (Aug 26, 2016)

megaminx
1:35.88, 1:34.07, 1:36.63, 1:34.69,1:41.32

1:35.73 avg5
only solves of the day


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2016)

11.89 Square-1 Mo3
13.27 Square-1 Ao5
14.24 Square-1 Ao12


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 27, 2016)

yay. another sub 21 Roux average of 12

22.20, 21.15, 18.26,21.38, 25.99, 17.73,16.71, 21.57, 23.82,21.05, 22.90, 19.50


----------



## Cale S (Aug 27, 2016)

first 2x2 solves of the day, these scrambles are super easy to force OLL skips

1. 3.11 F U R F' R F' U R2 U' 
2. 3.06 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F U' 
3. 2.72 U' F R' F R2 F' R2 F' U2 
4. 3.22 R U' F R F' U R2 U2 F' 
5. (2.21) F2 R' F R2 F' R F' R2 U' 
6. 2.73 R2 U F' R U' F2 R' F R U' 



Spoiler



1. x y U L' U L U' L' U2 L
2. y' R' U2 R U R'
3. z x' R' U' R' U' R
4. no
5. y2 U R' U' R
6. R U' R U' R' U R U2 R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2016)

1:16 official feet single and 1:26 mean

I screwed up the last solve though, so I ended up doing a U perm on the U face and a U perm on the bottom to correct my screwed up cross


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 27, 2016)

Just got all my 3x3 PB's except single in one sitting, doing all that 5x5/6x6 really helped my lookahead.
8.47 average of 5, 8.98 average of 12, 9.59 average of 50, and 9.71 average of 100


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 1:16 official feet single and 1:26 mean
> 
> I screwed up the last solve though, so I ended up doing a U perm on the U face and a U perm on the bottom to correct my screwed up cross


I should also mention that I won. Wtf


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 27, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Just got all my 3x3 PB's except single in one sitting, doing all that 5x5/6x6 really helped my lookahead.
> 8.47 average of 5, 8.98 average of 12, 9.59 average of 50, and 9.71 average of 100


Damn nice! Beat me at the next comp.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Damn nice! Beat me at the next comp.


I was only off by .02 last comp


----------



## Iggy (Aug 27, 2016)

15.85 OH NR average wtf. 16.55 average in the first round, first time winning an OH round (beat Mats lol)
37.67 FMC NR mean and I don't even do FMC. Super pleased that I'm finally a gold member though 
1:37 Feet mean with 1:23 single, wasn't warmed up at all. All my practice was a waste of time lmao

Also some overall PBs:
1:07.84 feet mo3 I got yesterday
47.76 megaminx single when practicing during the comp (that didn't have megaminx lol)



guysensei1 said:


> I should also mention that I won. Wtf


Nice. Also nice FMC mean


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 27, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> I was only off by .02 last comp


Oh wow so next time I won't stand a chance.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Oh wow so next time I won't stand a chance.



Sooo, question. Andy is like the fastest ZZ user, so are you the fastest roux user or is there someone faster?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 27, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Sooo, question. Andy is like the fastest ZZ user, so are you the fastest roux user or is there someone faster?


Alex Lau used to be faster. Alex, Kaijun Lin, and Kavin Tangtartharakul have better official times than me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2016)

9.81 Ao50 on 3x3 (I rarely do sessions this big... I might go for the Ao1000)


----------



## Torch (Aug 27, 2016)

Roux:
14.42 ao5
16.05 ao12
17.53 ao50


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 27, 2016)

13.762 average of 50 with nice singles: 9.112, 9.805, and 8.255.

The Gans Air and Shengshou Fengyuan are sick cubes.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 27, 2016)

11.96 official avg! 0.44 off NR.....

also kilominx PBs 1:30.x single, 1:52 avg of 5


----------



## Cale S (Aug 27, 2016)

Average of 5: 2.15
1. (0.61) R' F' U' F R2 F U R U'
2. 2.67 F' R2 U2 R F' U2 R U2 R' U2
3. 1.22 F2 U2 R' F' R F' U2 R' U'
4. (3.96) U2 R2 F2 R U F2 U F U'
5. 2.55 R' U' F' R2 U R' F R' U R

lol

edit: 2.94 avg12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 27, 2016)

27.65 Feet single, first decent solve in a while 

Lost the scramble because qqtimer, but LS+LL was R U R U R U' R' U' R' L' U R U' L U R' U'


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 28, 2016)

Official sub 12 avg done at Australian Nationals in Sydney (NZ REPRESENT!), 0.44 Off NR


----------



## PlainCuber (Aug 28, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> 5x5 PB's : 1:20 single, 1:32 average of 5, 1:36 average of 12, and 1:39 average of 50
> Also, fullstep 6.36 3x3 single with 8.17 TPS


What is fullstep? Full CFOP? :confused:


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2016)

PlainCuber said:


> What is fullstep? Full CFOP? :confused:


No skips - no OLL skip, no PLL skip. Full. Step.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2016)

Fullstep 

7.599 L2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B' R F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F R

x2 
R U y' R2 U R'
U R' U R U y' L' U L
U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' 
d L' U2 L U2' L' U L
U' R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R'
L U' R' U L' U2' R U' R' U2 R U


----------



## sigalig (Aug 28, 2016)

My first sub-WR ANYTHING! 6.80 square-1 single. Scramble: (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -1)/(6, 0). Got a CP skip 

Edit:


Spoiler: Reconstruction



(0,1) / (0,-2) / (1,2) / (-3,-3) / -- cubeshape
(1,0) / (0,-3) / -- CO
(0,3) / (-1,-1) / -- EO
(1,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,6) -- EP+AUF+ADF


----------



## asacuber (Aug 28, 2016)

SUNE CLL SET EXCECUTED IN 5.67!!!!
I'VE NEVER EVEN SUB 7ED!!!

E: wat

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1688&cat=10&rnd=1


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2016)

3x3

avg of 100
current: 7.210 (σ = 0.53)
best: 7.192 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 1000
current: 7.369 (σ = 0.53)
best: 7.369 (σ = 0.53)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 28, 2016)

never... I think this is impossible for me to beat in the next few months...

mean of 3: 30.53 (all fullstep)

Time List:
1. 28.36 L2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 B' R2 D' B U' R' U L R' F2 R 
2. 32.86 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 F' R2 U L F R' 
3. 30.36 F' R' B2 L' F L2 U R' F' D2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2

avg of 5: 31.96 (the 30.00 was a pll skip, rest fullstep)

Time List:
1. (29.05) U L2 D' U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F' L' D' U2 B2 L' U' L D' 
2. 30.00 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 L2 D' F' L2 D U2 L U L D 
3. (37.96) L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 B' D2 F2 R' D R2 U' 
4. 31.96 B D R2 F2 B2 L B2 U F U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 D 
5. 33.93 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B' D' F' L2 U2 L' B2 F U' L2

avg of 12: 33.37 (3 pll skips in here wat)

Time List:
1. 29.05 U L2 D' U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F' L' D' U2 B2 L' U' L D' 
2. 30.00 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 L2 D' F' L2 D U2 L U L D 
3. 37.96 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 B' D2 F2 R' D R2 U' 
4. 31.96 B D R2 F2 B2 L B2 U F U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 D 
5. 33.93 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B' D' F' L2 U2 L' B2 F U' L2 
6. 34.83 B2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' U L B' D' R2 D B R' 
7. 33.30 L2 D' U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 F R D U' F L' D2 F2 D U' 
8. (40.66) B2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' B D' F2 U2 B2 R F L B' 
9. (28.36) L2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 B' R2 D' B U' R' U L R' F2 R 
10. 32.86 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 F' R2 U L F R' 
11. 30.36 F' R' B2 L' F L2 U R' F' D2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 
12. 39.44 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F L2 F' D2 R2 U L' U' R' F'

furthermore: 37.22 PB avg50, 37.52 PB avg100  
*WR here I come!*


----------



## Cale S (Aug 28, 2016)

megaminx
(1:42.13), 1:34.84, (1:24.16), 1:27.95, 1:41.02

finally sub-1:30 single (and two in a row)
1:34.60 avg5


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 29, 2016)

So got a kilominx yesterday my current PBS are as follow

19.00 single
24.11 avg5
25.79 avg12

Kilo is so much fun!


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 29, 2016)

Yay Feet

2x2: 14.66
4x4: 4:51.42
5x5: 18.15.22
6x6: 28:34.88
Megaminx: 16:25.03

These are only singles, and all except 2x2 and 4x4 are the only solves I've done.
4x4 first was a 5:55.75; I wanted a sub-5. First 2x2 was like a 3x.xx so I had to get a better solve than that.
The megaminx was a shengshou which was a bad idea, but it's the only one I have.
Speaking of megaminx

Pbs!
Ao1: 2:05.05
Ao5: 2:17.82
Ao12: 2:24.42
Ao50: 2:30.86

Sub-2 single soon, and I'm gonna get the galaxy too, so that should help.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Aug 29, 2016)

Here I am continuing my overall pb avg in mega everytime I compete: 2:08.11, (2:26.83), (2:05.20), 2:12.60, 2:16.83 = 2:12.51


----------



## Cale S (Aug 29, 2016)

10.90 3x3 avg50
11.05 avg100


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-29
avg of 5: 4.076

Time List:
1. (4.914) U L U' L' B' L' U' L' l'
2. 4.001 L' U L R U' B' U' L' l b'
3. 4.226 B U' L' R' L B U' L' l' r b' u
4. (3.689) R L B L U B' R L l' b
5. 4.000 U' L U' R U L' R' L' l' b u'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 29, 2016)

7.53 fullstep single

D' U' B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R' D' F' D B' U L' R F2 R 

y x2 L' D R' // cross
D F' U' F D' // first pair, saw to here in inspection
U' L' U L // second pair
y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // third pair
y U' R U' R y x R' U' R U' x' // fourth pair + EO
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL

6.77 tps

also got a sub-9 mo3 earlier


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 29, 2016)

18.75 kilo pb


----------



## Iggy (Aug 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-29
avg of 5: 7.97

Time List:
1. 7.57 D2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 B L D B D' F2 L' R F' R 
2. (10.55) U2 F U L B' R' L' B L' D' F' U2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 B 
3. 7.91 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F U2 D' B F2 D U R' B' L F2 U2 
4. 8.41 L' R2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B2 U F2 U B R U' L2 U2 F2 
5. (6.62) F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L D2 R B' L U R' F D' U

2nd sub 8


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 29, 2016)

Kilo
18.39 single
23.42 avg5
24.91 avg12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 29, 2016)

Feet lol

34.92 avg50
36.13 avg100

dat drop tho. Had a total of 6 sub30's today, a 31 mo3, 32 avg5 and high 33 avg12


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-29
single: 6.91

Time List:
1. 6.91 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L' F2 L D' R' F R2 F2 D U'


x2 y
L F D' L 
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
R' U L' U2 R U' r R' x' U L' U2 R U' L 
61 moves in 6.91 seconds = 8.83 TPS
Best fullstep with n perm.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 29, 2016)

Sub-2 Mega PB!

1:58.51

2:00 is cutoff at my next comp in a month.
Well, at least I know that its possible...


----------



## imvelox (Aug 29, 2016)

5.96 clocksim av5 PB


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 29, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3
> 
> avg of 100
> current: 7.210 (σ = 0.53)
> ...


That is insane. looks like you'll be sub 7 soon


----------



## sqAree (Aug 29, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> That is insane. looks like you'll be sub 7 soon



I guess the closer you come to sub7 the more effort is needed to improve. So how's it with the global averages? I heard Feliks is at 6.8, is he the only one averaging sub7?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 29, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I guess the closer you come to sub7 the more effort is needed to improve. So how's it with the global averages? I heard Feliks is at 6.8, is he the only one averaging sub7?


Bill has a sub7 of 100, I think he's at 7.1-7.2 globally. I think Feliks is still the only one with a global sub7 avg


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 29, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> That is insane. looks like you'll be sub 7 soon


Thanks! Maybe not soon, but hopefully someday. 


sqAree said:


> I guess the closer you come to sub7 the more effort is needed to improve. So how's it with the global averages? I heard Feliks is at 6.8, is he the only one averaging sub7?


Yeah definitely. Bill and Seung would be the closest.


TheCoolMinxer said:


> Bill has a sub7 of 100, I think he's at 7.1-7.2 globally. I think Feliks is still the only one with a global sub7 avg


7.1 sounds about right. The best ao1000 he posted a few days ago was 7.39, but after that 6.98 ao100, I'm betting that dropped to around 7.2.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 29, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> Kilo
> 18.39 single
> 23.42 avg5
> 24.91 avg12



I don't get it... That's like only twice as slow as my layer. I'm pretty sure I'm missing something when it comes to the layer.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 29, 2016)

Megaminx PB single

1:45.10

PLL skip what


----------



## sqAree (Aug 29, 2016)

3x3 pbs:

15.98 ao50, finally broke that sub16 barrier. But I had many trash solves and lockups, so I guess I will improve that soon.

Also nice pb ao12 in there:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-29
avg of 12: 14.55

Time List:
1. 14.35 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R B D2 F' L R' D L' R' U'
2. 15.11 D' R B' R' L2 U' R2 B L F' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B'
3. 14.39 B2 D2 B D2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 D' R' F' U' B' U L2 R F L
4. 13.71 B' U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 F U' B U2 F2 L R'
5. 14.55 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 L F2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 F' D' L' B' U'
6. 13.46 R' U2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 L R' D' R2 D F' R D2 U R2 F2
7. 16.09 F L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D F2 R' D' L' B F
8. (16.38) F' U L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 B D L2 D2 B'
9. (11.83) B F2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L F2 D' R' B L2 D B F2 R D'
10. 14.53 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L D2 U2 F U' L D2 B' D B R' U B2
11. 15.23 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D F2 D U L' B U' L' B2 D2 L' F' L2 F2
12. 14.00 L2 F' L2 F' R2 F' U2 B F R2 F2 L' F' U R2 B' L' U2 B2 D2 B'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 7.53 fullstep single
> 
> D' U' B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R' D' F' D B' U L' R F2 R
> 
> ...



There is so much I can learn from that solve!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 29, 2016)

Chao timer gave me a ridiculous kite-kite scramble, with a CP skip. 18.01, would smash my PB but I'm not counting those scrambles. (I average 30 globally)

Edit: another crazy 19


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2016)

8.83 square-1 single

(-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0)

z2 -2,0 / -1,0 / -3,0 /
1,-3 /
6,-3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 /
-5,-2 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 / 6,0 / -1,3

should have been faster

edit: followed by a 10.70


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 30, 2016)

Jesus christ, I think I skipped sub-14 and went straight into averaging 12s with ZZ-CT

Thanks Valk3 and Shengshou Fengyuan O__O


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2016)

7.81 square-1 single
3rd sub-10 today

7.81 (1, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (6, -2) / (5, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / 

14.03 avg12
15.13 avg25
15.99 avg50
16.72 avg100


----------



## Chree (Aug 30, 2016)

Got my 2nd best ever Megaminx Ao5... in comp. 1:19.36

Got 3rd place with it at Oregon 2016.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 30, 2016)

Literally thrashed square-1 PB from 22.1 to 15.7!!!!!!!!!
Had a CP skip then U perm


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 30, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Literally thrashed square-1 PB from 22.1 to 15.7!!!!!!!!!
> Had a CP skip then U perm


Whoa! You demolished that PB!


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 30, 2016)

2.34 2x2 official PB average!  and 1.33 official PB single!

also got a nice 2.63 avg in the second round, EG-1 finally paid off


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry for posting here quite a bit,

But I just finished an average of 5000!!!! 
I would post all the solves here but it's weird to copy past on CStimer on iPad. Anyway, PB's:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-30
solves/total: 4991/5000
(Note, PB single is 7.88, but was done in a different session)
single
best: 8.01
worst: 27.51

mean of 3
current: 13.03 (σ = 1.31)
best: 9.49 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 5
current: 14.66 (σ = 2.04)
best: 9.62 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 12
current: 13.84 (σ = 2.17)
best: 10.97 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 50
current: 13.23 (σ = 1.82)
best: 11.91 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 100
current: 13.15 (σ = 1.60)
best: 12.15 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 1000
current: 12.89 (σ = 1.56)
best: 12.72 (σ = 1.48)

Average: 12.98 (σ = 1.52)
Mean: 13.09


----------



## Iggy (Aug 30, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 2.34 2x2 official PB average!  and 1.33 official PB single!
> 
> also got a nice 2.63 avg in the second round, EG-1 finally paid off


Nice! Sub me


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2016)

3:21.25 7x7 single, 1:37 centers, 2:55 redux, pop at LS, then LL skip after pop fix and by using a sledgehammer... Should have been 3:17 PB

also 35.96 3x3 with feet avg100


----------



## Lapinsavant (Aug 31, 2016)

First sub7 avg12 with my first subWR avg5 in it  (6.31, solves 5-9))
6.85 average of 12 (σ = 0.73) :
1) 7.60 D2 L F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 B R D U F' D L D2 U2 B'
2) 6.11 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F' D' L' B' R U' B' F2 D2 R B2
3) 7.00 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R D F' U L B' D2 F L2 B'
4) 6.38 U2 L' B2 L U2 R' D2 R U2 F2 L' D' L' F2 R2 U2 R2 B D L2
5) 6.55 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U F2 L2 U F2 L D2 L B' L B F R2 F U
6) (5.90) F2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 L F2 R B' R2 B' D B2 L2 B L'
7) 6.24 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 D R2 B2 U2 F' D B2 R' D' U2 F R' B' U
8) 6.48 R' D R' B L F U R' B' D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2
9) 6.22 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L D' U2 B2 L R2 F D2
10) (9.86) B' L2 R2 F L2 B' F' D2 L2 B' D2 R F L B' U' B2 R' D' U L
11) 8.14 B2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D U B2 U F L F' D' R' U2 B L2 D2 U
12) 7.75 B' R2 B L2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 F' L B2 U' R B' U2 L' D'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 31, 2016)

Average of 5: 13.12
1. (9.16) (0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -4) / (0, -5) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0)
2. 12.07 (3, -4) / (4, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (3, -4) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 0)
3. 14.70 (-5, 0) / (-3, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
4. (29.31) (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -5) / (4, -4) / (6, -4) / (-1, 0) / 
5. 12.59 (-2, 0) / (6, 6) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -1) / (4, 0) / (5, -2) / (0, -4)

the 9.16:

y2 / -1,0 / -3,0 / 
1,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 
3,0 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / 
-4,3 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 
-2,-3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -6,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / 2,0

that tps though

I should learn full EO


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 31, 2016)

3x3 PB's on the GTS

Ao12: 9.10
Ao50: 9.65
Ao100: 9.84

1. 8.55 L' U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' F U R2 F' R F2 L2 U
2. 9.48 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B R' D2 F R' B' F R' F L
3. 8.40 L' B R' U2 D L2 B2 L F U2 F' D2 R2 F R2 L2 B D2 F2
4. 9.58 U B' D' R' U' R L' D' L' F' L' D2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 R F2
5. (7.89) D' F2 U B R B' L2 U' F2 D2 B U2 R2 B U2 B U2 F' U'
6. 9.60 F2 R F L' D' F L B' U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 L2
7. 9.76 L' B2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' B U' R U' B2 D F2 R U2 B2
8. 10.28 L2 F L' F U' F U L2 B' U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R
9. (10.74) U D R D2 R' F2 L2 U' B' L' R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D2
10. 8.41 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 R2 D L' F2 R2 B' U F2 U2 F' R
11. 7.96 U2 F L' F' D' R D' L2 U R2 F' L2 F B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2
12. 8.92 B' D2 R U2 L R2 D2 R' F2 R U' R' U2 B' D' B L U F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2016)

1:10.691 5x5 ao5 with my friend's wushuang

Gotta buy one soon.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 31, 2016)

OH ZZ PB single

15.02 F B L U2 F B R' D U2 B R2 B2 U2 B L2 B D2 B' U2

B F' R F' D' R D // EOLine
U R U R2 // RF Block
R' U2 R z U' R2 U' // LB Block
U' R2 U R U' R' U z' // LF Block
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // RB Block
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL

I don't actually really remember the solve at all, and I'm trash at scrambling, so this reconstruction might be wrong.

59h/15.02 = 3.92 TPS

Missed it by .03
I need a sub-15 OH single


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 31, 2016)

1:13.13 mega pb single

Nice 3x3 avg of 5: 9.112
1. 8.871 R' F' D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F' D L2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2
2. (8.126) F2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' R F' D L' B' L2 D B' L2
3. 8.784 R2 U R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' L' U B' D U2 R2 B' F
4. (10.746) R B R2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R' U L' B' R U B2 L' R2
5. 9.680 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L' F D2 L R2 B' L' B D2 U'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 31, 2016)

3x3 almost PB single, best solve from the last 5000 solves though:

8.01
L2 D' U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R F D' U' L2 U' R' D2 L U2

50 moves 8.01 seconds = 6.24 Turns per second


----------



## asacuber (Aug 31, 2016)

Hmmm not bad at all... in fact 2nd best

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-31
avg of 5: 10.91

Time List:
1. 11.12 L2 D2 B R2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' B' D R D' L F L U F2 
2. (11.56) D' B2 R D2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' B' D L2 F' L' D2 R D U' 
3. (10.10) F L B2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 D B' F' L2 F D' B U2 
4. 10.26 R2 D B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' L F2 R F' D' R2 U R' F2 R' 
5. 11.35 R L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R' D' R2 U B U B F D


----------



## Iggy (Aug 31, 2016)

1:01.35 megaminx avg33 with fails at the end. First 19 solves were a 59.96 avg19
Other nice stuff:
51.88 single
56.37 avg5
59.57 avg12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 31, 2016)

Way overdue: 
43.87 megaminx pb single, fullstep and 2nd sub45


----------



## Chree (Aug 31, 2016)

Guys... the SS Master Kilominx is an extremely good puzzle, and very, very fun. You really gotta know your color scheme though. Doing centers wrong is pretty devastating to the solve. Both of the 10s below were due to getting centers wrong and not realizing it until edges:

First timed solves:
8:07.05, 8:19.79, (10:40.21), (7:09.26), 7:17.59, 7:55.95, 10:30.70, *8:30.79, 7:52.87, 7:18.88, 7:52.62, 7:15.66*
Ao5: 7:41.46
Ao12: 8:06.19


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 31, 2016)

OH ZZ

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-31
avg of 5: 16.51

Time List:
1. (15.02) F B L U2 F B R' D U2 B R2 B2 U2 B L2 B D2 B' U2 
2. 16.13 U2 L2 B U2 F U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L F R' D2 B2 
3. 16.59 F' D' F2 L' D F R2 D' F' U B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' 
4. (22.31) D2 B R2 B D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D F L2 F D' R B2 L' B' 
5. 16.80 U2 R2 F U2 B R' D2 R' U' F L2 B R2 L2 B D2 F' B2 U2 B

What
Dropped 2 seconds off my pb a5 and .57 of my single.

No my weilong isn't magical


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 31, 2016)

44.71 3rd best megaminx single, 3rd sub45 and 2nd today ^^


----------



## Meow (Aug 31, 2016)

Average of 12: 8.56

1: 7.18 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 B L D2 F D' U2 R' U' F' U2 B2
2: (12.24) D2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D F L R' D' L' D2 L U B
3: 8.22 D' L2 F D R' F R2 U R B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2
4: 8.12 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' U' F' L' B F2 U' R F U2 R'
5: 8.28 D R L D' B D L2 U2 B' R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2
6: (7.15) D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 L2 R B R B R' F L B R2 U'
7: 8.73 D2 R' D2 L D2 L D2 R U2 R' U2 F' U' F L R2 B2 L2 D U
8: 8.62 F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U R' F' U R D' R' U2 R F2
9: 9.40 U2 B2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U R F2 D' F U2 B' L' R F2 U' R'
10: 8.55 L' U' B U' F2 U R B' U2 L B2 L F2 B2 U2 R F2 R' U2
11: 7.90 B2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L B' L2 D F2 U2 B' L2 D2 R U
12: 10.54 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' F' U' F R F' L D' B2 L2 F2 

first 5 solves are a 8.21 ao5


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 31, 2016)

avg of 50
current: 7.359 (σ = 0.63)
best: 7.080 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 100
current: 7.245 (σ = 0.64)
best: 7.163 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 1000
current: 7.353 (σ = 0.52)
best: 7.350 (σ = 0.52)

also a cool 2x2 single:
0.937 U2 F U2 F' U F2 U F' U2
z2 x U2 R U' R' U R U' R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 1, 2016)

I finally finished doing my 6x6 Ao100.
I hit sub-5 at around 60-70 solves, so most of the average isn't accurate, but it's still nice to have a number, even if its 20 seconds off.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-31
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 4:19.08
worst: 6:21.77

mean of 3
current: 4:44.38 (σ = 6.42)
best: 4:31.99 (σ = 15.61)

avg of 5
current: 4:44.38 (σ = 6.42)
best: 4:34.75 (σ = 13.55)

avg of 12
current: 4:45.26 (σ = 16.90)
best: 4:43.89 (σ = 12.57)

avg of 50
current: 4:55.32 (σ = 18.18)
best: 4:55.32 (σ = 18.18)

avg of 100
current: 5:11.17 (σ = 22.85)
best: 5:11.17 (σ = 22.85)

Average: 5:11.17 (σ = 22.85)
Mean: 5:11.93



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 5:18.92 R' F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F' D' R U' F' L B2 U2 B U' 
2. 5:45.71 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B U' F2 U L' F' R B2 U' L 
3. 5:14.48 B' D2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L F L R' U L2 R' D2 B U 
4. 5:19.43 L2 D2 R' F2 L D2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B' R2 F D' R' U' L' U2 B2 
5. 5:27.73 R2 B D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 B D2 F D L2 
6. 5:15.75 U B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 R F' R B D' L B' F2 U R2 
7. 6:21.77 D2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 U' F2 L R2 U B2 L' F' L 
8. 5:55.92 L B' R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D L U L' F' L U F 
9. 6:02.55 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 R B' L' U2 
10. 5:26.82 U R B2 U B' U2 B2 L U' B U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 
11. 5:41.23 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R B F2 L2 D U F2 U' 
12. 5:17.54 F2 R2 U L F' L2 D2 B' D' F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' 
13. 5:28.57 B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F D2 B R U L U B' D U2 
14. 4:54.04 D R' F2 B2 R2 U' R' F' B' L2 U R2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 U' 
15. 6:09.25 L D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F U R B' D' B R' U2 B2 R 
16. 5:10.62 U L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' F2 R' D' L R F R' B U' 
17. 6:11.85 F2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 B U' B2 D2 L R' F' D' R' B 
18. 5:42.64 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U' R2 L' D' L2 U' B' L F2 L F2 D 
19. 5:07.32 B L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R F' L' F' D' B2 R F' 
20. 5:24.70 F R B2 R F B2 R2 L' U' R2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' 
21. 5:08.07 D' B2 D2 B U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F D B L' U F' R U' R' D2 
22. 5:08.73 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 B' U B U B2 D' L R F R' U2 
23. 5:20.80 L' U2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B F' L' D' B2 U' R B' L2 F2 R2 
24. 4:40.66 L2 B D' R2 F U2 L2 U F2 L' F2 L2 B2 L U2 R L2 U2 F 
25. 5:57.60 U2 F' U R2 U D' R F2 B L2 U' D2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 
26. 5:24.91 D B U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B' R' B' F R B R D L' 
27. 5:30.73 R' D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B D F L' R B2 D R2 U' 
28. 5:37.21 F U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' U' F' U L' D B' F2 R' 
29. 5:04.83 F2 R' B2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L R' U' R' F R D' R2 B' U2 L F' 
30. 5:32.44 U2 D2 B U2 F' L' F' B2 U' R2 F U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
31. 6:14.97 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 L U2 B2 F D F L2 F2 R U' L U2 
32. 5:59.46 R' F2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L2 U F' D L U2 F' R D L' D' 
33. 5:17.42 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U L2 B2 U L2 R' B' U2 B' R B' R' D2 U F 
34. 5:24.32 R B2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 F U' R F2 U2 R D F2 L' 
35. 5:01.73 B' D2 L2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 B F R' F' U F' U R U2 R2 U' 
36. 4:59.43 D2 B2 F R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 R D U L2 D' B R B2 L 
37. 4:58.83 D2 F2 R F2 L F2 D F' B L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U 
38. 5:30.75 D2 B2 L U R' L' D F R' D2 R2 B' U2 F L2 F' B2 D2 R2 
39. 5:08.45 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 B L2 R D' R B F2 R' F' D' B 
40. 5:34.49 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F2 R' U F2 D2 U B' D2 R' F' 
41. 5:17.94 L' F2 L U2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F' D R B U' L2 R2 U2 L R2 
42. 4:45.35 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 D' R' F L U B' D2 B' D2 B' R F 
43. 5:03.83 R' D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L D L' F U' L B2 L' F2 
44. 5:23.55 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 U B2 D' B R B' F2 D R' B' R' U' B2 
45. 4:58.44 U B2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L U2 L U2 R' D F D' L' U R2 D2 R2 
46. 5:41.04 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L' U' L2 D2 B2 F' R B' 
47. 5:42.72 Bw' 3Fw U' Lw L' 3Rw Bw' 3Rw2 R 3Fw2 L' R D2 Lw U R2 L Dw 3Fw B 3Uw2 Uw' R2 3Uw2 F2 3Uw D' 3Rw2 3Uw' F 3Uw' Bw2 U 3Uw2 3Fw' F' 3Uw2 Lw U2 L2 Dw Rw' D' 3Fw Bw' R Rw2 Fw' D2 Dw 3Rw U2 R Lw2 B Dw' R 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' Dw B' 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 3Uw R2 U' Bw Lw' L' 3Rw' F Fw2 3Fw2 B D' Fw 3Rw' U 
48. 5:36.04 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 L B L2 R F2 D' F U2 L2 F' 
49. 5:37.92 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F2 D B U2 L F' L U' F2 R D2 L2 
50. 5:20.99 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B D U R' B R2 B2 F' R' 
51. 5:50.84 U D' Rw' D Fw' Uw' L' Uw B' R D' F' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 R L' Fw2 U' D L' B' L D Fw L' Uw2 U2 F2 D' Uw2 Fw' B' R L D' 
52. 5:18.82 B' L2 Uw' Fw' L2 F2 L' F2 R2 Uw Rw' U2 D2 R2 L2 Rw2 F' L2 B' L' Rw D' F L' Fw' D L2 D2 Rw' Uw U B' L F' D2 B' L' R' Fw Uw2 
53. 6:14.00 D F' R2 U' D F Uw2 R' U' Fw B R L D' Rw' L R U Rw' Uw' U Rw2 D2 F' U' F' L' D' Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 U' D' L R2 Uw2 B2 R D2 
54. 5:01.93 B' R Uw2 R' U2 R' U Fw Uw2 F' Fw' Uw U Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw Fw2 U Rw2 U' Rw2 U2 Uw F L' B2 R2 D' U2 Uw' B' R' D' Rw2 D2 F Fw' L R' 
55. 5:48.26 F2 B2 Fw' U2 R' Rw2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F' Rw D2 Uw Fw B R Fw2 F L R F2 D' R B' L' Uw2 Fw' Uw L B' Rw Fw Uw U2 D2 R F L' Fw' 
56. 5:48.54 Fw F D Uw' R' B F' L R Fw Rw' U' L2 R D B' Uw' U Fw' U2 F' D2 L' U2 Fw2 Uw' U2 R' L2 U2 B2 R' L' Fw B2 Uw2 R2 L U R 
57. 4:37.70 D2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw D U Rw' R Fw2 U F2 R2 Fw U2 F U2 D Fw' L B Uw2 L2 Rw2 U' Uw' Rw D' F U Rw2 R' F2 Fw' B2 Uw U2 Rw 
58. 4:52.56 Fw' R' D' Uw2 R B' F' R' D U' Uw2 L' B' L Fw2 F' Uw' D' R U L R F Fw Uw F' Rw R2 B2 Rw F R' Uw' L Fw' L' Rw2 R' B2 Uw 
59. 5:00.86 F2 U2 D' L2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U' Rw Uw U2 R D Rw Uw' Fw2 U Rw' D Uw2 Fw' Uw R2 F Fw2 Uw2 R Uw F Fw' B2 L' B' L2 U2 R' Rw 
60. 4:55.15 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D2 Rw' L' Uw2 R Rw' U D2 R2 D Uw U L2 Uw' L Uw' R F Uw U' R B' L Rw2 Fw U2 Uw F Uw' Fw Uw' U Rw2 Uw' Rw B L' 
61. 5:27.29 Rw2 F L2 Uw L B' U R L B' D2 U' F2 L' F' D F' Uw' B Fw' L R2 B R' B Rw R' B' L2 F Uw R L F' Fw Rw' L2 B U2 R' 
62. 4:56.66 B2 U2 Uw2 Rw B' Uw' Fw' B2 U2 R2 Rw2 B Uw B Uw B' D2 Rw U B2 Uw2 L R2 B' L2 Rw' D Fw2 Rw U' Fw' Uw U2 Rw B Rw2 B2 U2 F' Uw 
63. 5:31.52 U R D' Fw2 F' U2 F R' U' Fw B2 Uw' Fw2 F' L' Uw F' U L Rw' Fw' R2 U' F' U' D Fw' D' Rw2 F2 R' L2 Uw' R2 Rw2 D U2 B' D2 B' 
64. 4:35.09 F B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D R U2 F' R D' R' D2 L' R' 
65. 4:48.41 B' L' U' D2 B2 L' F' R U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 L' 
66. 5:23.68 D' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 L' B F2 U R' B D2 F L' D 
67. 4:49.67 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B L2 B' L' U L2 R D2 F D B2 R 
68. 4:52.77 U' F2 L2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 B' L B F' U B L2 R 
69. 4:58.88 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L D R2 B' U' B R D2 L2 F 
70. 4:45.20 B L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U L2 B' R' U2 L R2 D U 
71. 5:02.99 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F' R U R' F2 L2 U' F D R2 
72. 4:19.08 F' B2 D L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D B' D R' F U' R' F2 R D2 
73. 5:06.95 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 U' L2 B' F L F' 
74. 4:32.18 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L F U2 R2 U' B2 D U L R2 U' 
75. 5:05.47 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D L2 D2 L F' L B' L D' B' U R U 
76. 4:25.41 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 F L D' B R' U' R2 U2 F' U 
77. 4:37.68 D F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B R B L' B2 U R' B2 F' U 
78. 4:49.26 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' R' B2 L' D' L B2 U F' U R 
79. 5:01.87 D2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 R U' L' R2 U B' F' D' B 
80. 4:41.44 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 R2 U F L2 R D U L' F2 L D2 L' 
81. 4:46.78 F R U D B2 R2 F U2 L B' L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 
82. 4:43.39 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U F' L B' F' U' R' D' B2 D' U' 
83. 4:35.37 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F R2 F U2 F2 D' R B U' B2 U B' D L F' 
84. 4:43.17 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 F R' B' F2 D' U' R' F D' L B2 
85. 5:05.85 F' L' B U' L2 B' D2 L F D R' U2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R' L' 
86. 4:48.62 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R U' B L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B U' 
87. 5:08.20 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 B2 L' B D' U B U F' D2 F2 D 
88. 5:06.53 D2 F2 D' U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' B2 F R F2 L2 U B' D' 
89. 4:55.49 B2 L2 F D2 F U2 L2 B D2 F2 U B' L' D2 F L' F2 D L R' 
90. 4:30.22 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R' F2 R' B L2 U L' R2 F' U 
91. 4:49.98 R2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F L' D L' B' L' F' R B2 D 
92. 4:24.04 U' D' R' L B2 U F' L2 B' R U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U 
93. 4:21.95 R F' D2 R B2 U L2 D B2 R2 B D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L 
94. 4:55.12 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U' R' B2 D' L2 B' D R' B' R' U' 
95. 5:19.54 F2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 U F2 U L2 F U R' D' U L' R2 U2 L2 U 
96. 5:19.69 U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 B R' F R2 U' L' D' L2 D2 R' F2 
97. 4:25.02 D2 R' D B U L' F' D L' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U F2 D' 
98. 4:45.73 R' D R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' L B' R B U' R D2 B' 
99. 4:50.01 B R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' D L' F2 L D' L' R 
100. 4:37.39 F D2 U2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R B' L D U F' U L U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 1, 2016)

woah

14.85 U2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L B L' B2 R B D' B' L2 U2
(actually, I scrambled it wrong lol)

YES!
Sub-15 OH ZZ


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 1, 2016)

54Second Kilominx single! love this thing


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 1, 2016)

1:24.35 5x5x5 single, second sub-1:25
1:37.38 ao12


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 1, 2016)

Not bad
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-1
avg of 12: 1:39.445

Time List:
1. 1:37.462 D Dw2 Rw2 R L2 Bw Fw2 Rw' U' Uw' Bw Rw R' Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw' B Uw U' D2 B2 Rw' Lw' Bw L2 Bw2 Lw R D U2 Dw R' F2 Lw Uw2 Rw U' Dw' Lw2 D2 Lw2 D' Fw Dw' D' R D F2 D2 Lw R F2 Dw' Lw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 
2. 1:35.872 Uw' R' Lw Uw D' R' D' B2 Lw2 Rw Fw' D' Uw2 Fw Bw' R2 U L Uw Dw' B2 Fw' Rw Fw Uw' F2 Bw Dw Fw Uw2 U F' B' Uw2 Rw B2 U2 Bw2 Fw U Bw D2 U F2 Dw Fw2 R' L' Rw B' L2 Lw2 Fw R Rw Dw' L' Rw2 Fw Uw' 
3. 1:38.471 L' F' B Fw Dw' Fw' Uw Dw' R Bw F2 D Fw2 F Bw B Rw' Bw' Fw' Lw' Dw' D U2 R F' Rw2 B Fw2 Lw L U' Dw' L Fw2 U Dw2 D2 Bw2 F2 B R2 L2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw' Uw2 U Dw' D' Lw Uw2 U2 Bw Uw2 L' Dw' R2 
4. 1:39.392 B D' R' Fw' B2 D2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' Lw' F Fw' U D Fw Bw R' Fw2 F2 U' L B2 L2 Bw2 L' Lw Uw2 L2 Rw B Lw2 R' Rw' Uw Rw2 D U2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw Uw Fw D2 Rw' U Uw2 B' R' L Bw B R B U2 Rw2 Lw F Bw' B' 
5. (1:49.360) U' F' Uw L' Rw B' Bw' Rw F2 L' Bw' Uw2 Lw' Dw' Lw' Rw D2 Uw2 R2 B2 Lw2 B U' R' Dw U Rw2 R Uw' Fw2 D Dw2 Uw2 U' B D2 Bw Fw2 Uw' U L' Lw2 Rw R' B F D Lw Rw R2 U' B Bw' Lw2 Rw' D' Bw Uw Bw' R 
6. 1:39.439 D2 Dw B' Bw2 Uw Fw2 R' F' L2 Lw2 R2 D' F' U' Rw F2 Lw' Rw' R2 D2 B' L' B Fw2 L B' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Lw Rw' B2 Uw2 B' U' Rw' F2 Dw Uw2 R2 B2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 L2 B F2 Rw2 D L2 Rw2 U' Bw Lw' Rw' Bw2 D2 L2 D' 
7. 1:41.049 R' B Dw' L2 Rw' R2 D' Dw2 Bw' F2 L Rw2 Uw F2 Lw Rw' Bw' U2 Fw F' Dw Lw' Dw L' Fw' Dw2 Rw' Uw' F Dw' U' L2 B2 Rw Bw2 Dw Uw U2 L2 R' D2 Fw2 D Bw' Fw2 Uw Fw L R U' L' Bw2 L U' L' B Rw2 Uw' U2 F' 
8. 1:39.246 R' F2 Lw' Bw' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 B' D' F Uw2 B2 D Dw Rw' R' U Lw D' U2 R' U2 Bw Fw' Rw' Fw2 F' L' Bw2 L' Bw' U F2 Lw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' R' Dw' F L' Rw' B L Rw2 Uw U' Rw' Bw D' Uw' Bw' Fw Dw Lw 
9. (1:30.743) R2 D Dw L2 Lw2 Bw' D2 U F D2 Dw' R' Uw2 Fw' L Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' F' Rw F L2 D' B2 R' B' F D2 U R' D2 Bw Dw' Fw F2 L U L2 R' Dw2 B' Uw U2 Bw D' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' B2 Rw Dw2 U' L' Lw R Dw2 B' Bw Fw 
10. 1:36.791 U Bw Dw2 Lw2 U2 B2 Bw D B Fw2 Lw Rw D' Rw B' Rw U2 Dw' Uw2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 B2 Rw F B R2 U' R L2 U' Uw Bw' F2 Uw Lw' Uw' D' F Dw Bw2 R' Fw' U D2 Uw L2 D' Uw2 Lw2 R2 L Uw Lw2 D' Uw' U R2 B D' 
11. 1:42.000 L Rw2 B2 U' F2 Lw' R2 U2 R2 Bw D2 L2 Rw' F' Dw' D L U Fw' Rw' R U2 Dw B' Lw' F Bw B U' Lw' B' Lw2 Bw B Lw' Fw2 L' Uw2 L Lw' F2 Uw' B D' L2 Lw2 Rw R Bw' Rw Fw L Dw' R' Dw2 R' U2 L2 Dw Lw2 
12. 1:44.727 Fw U' Lw2 Dw' L' Lw2 R Rw2 F D' Fw Uw2 L' R' B2 R2 B' Lw D2 L' D' F L2 Rw' Lw2 U2 Bw2 U Rw' R' Bw2 Uw2 D2 Dw Fw2 Uw Lw' R' Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Lw Bw' B L' Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw2 Lw L Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw' Lw' D Bw2 F'


----------



## imvelox (Sep 1, 2016)

47.39 megaminx avg5 PB [on cam]


----------



## asacuber (Sep 1, 2016)

wat lolskoob

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-1
single: 1.90

Time List:
1. 1.89 B' R U R' B U' R U' L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Squan adj parity sub-2.9, it might be sub-2.8, I need to frame count it.


----------



## Meow (Sep 1, 2016)

Average: 7.59
Best: 6.57
Worst: 9.82
Mean: 7.83
Standard Deviation: 1.23

1: (6.57) U L2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 D' B' D B2 R U2 L
2: 8.59 U L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B U2 L' D' L' R' B F L D2 R
3: (9.82) R D2 F2 U' R B' L' F D2 L F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U
4: 6.64 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L B R U2 L B' U2 B2 F R' U'
5: 7.54 R2 F' U' F2 L' F2 R2 U R' U2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U

first 6 was a lol scramble and second 6 was a 1LLL ( F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' )


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 2, 2016)

Cam PB ao5




Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-1
avg of 5: 9.253

Time List:
1. 9.043 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U' R' B' R D L D B2 F2
2. 9.429 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U' R2 F2 U F2 D2 R F L U' F' U B D' R2 F2
3. (12.623) U F2 R B2 L U' R D' L' B' L2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B U2
4. (8.701) F L2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R' B L B' R' D' U B U' F
5. 9.288 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' F' R' D2 B' R2 D' U' F' U

Cube: YueXiao


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 2, 2016)

19.78 Kilo single!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 2, 2016)

14.21 3x3 with Roux!
I think that's my fourth sub 15


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 2, 2016)

51.32 megaminx PB single!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2016)

square-1 PB ao5 and ao12 (i think)
stats: (hide)
number of times: 20/20
best time: 12.51
worst time: 22.50

current mo3: 14.81 (σ = 1.33)
best mo3: 14.67 (σ = 1.10)

current avg5: 14.95 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 14.50 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 15.44 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 15.44 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 16.53 (σ = 1.78)
session mean: 16.63


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 2, 2016)

Awww yeaaaaah sub 20 Roux
Average of 12: 19.71
1. 20.37 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L' B' D R' F2 R2 D U' F L 
2. 17.53 U D' F D' B D2 B' R2 L B' D2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 D2 
3. 17.48 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 U' B' R' F L' D B2 L2 U F' 
4. 18.54 L2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B D2 L F' U2 R2 B D' B2 D R' D' U' 
5. 21.76 R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' F R' B2 L2 B F2 L' R2 F U2 
6. (17.17) U2 F L' F' L2 B2 U' R' U' D2 F' D2 B U2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 
7. 19.58 F L2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 U' L2 R' D' L R F R B' D2 
8. 19.47 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 F2 R' B2 U2 F D2 B L2 D' U2 L R2 U 
9. (25.50) F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 R2 B' D2 L' R' B' F2 D B' F2 D 
10. 18.37 F2 R' B D2 R' D' F L' U B R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F L2 B2 L2 
11. 23.02 D2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' D2 F' R' U' F D' R B' L2 
12. 20.96 F2 B2 U' D' R B D2 B' L B U' F2 B2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 F2 U D2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ao5: *8.40*

1. 8.32 L' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F D' R' U' R2 F D2 L' U' F 
2. (11.87) L' U2 R' D2 L' D R B' U' L2 F B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 
3. 8.38 D' L2 B2 U' D2 B U' R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R B2 R U2 F2 L2 F' 
4. (7.33) D' F2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U R2 L' D' B L2 R' D B2 R U' 
5. 8.48 R2 B' U' R L F L' D2 R2 B' R2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 2, 2016)

Sig update


----------



## sqAree (Sep 2, 2016)

3x3 pbs:

15.74 ao50, second time sub16
9.60 pb single, second sub10 ever:

reconstruction


----------



## Chree (Sep 2, 2016)

First 2-5 Minx Relay. No idea what the splits were, but I know I totally messed up Kilo LL.

24:11.93


----------



## Meow (Sep 2, 2016)

F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U F' D2 L F L' D' R2 B2 L2

y L' D2 L R2 L F' L'// xcross
R U' R2 U R U L U L'// second pair
U R' U R// third pair
y L' U' L// fourth pair
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // Pll 

36/5.48= 6.56 tps


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 2, 2016)

5's are silly

*5.65* L2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 D F2 L2 R' B' R2 B' R'

y' D' R2 F U2 F' D' R //xcross
y2 U' R U' R' // F2L-2
y' U R U R' U' R U R' //F2L-3
Y' R U R2 F R F' //F2L-4
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R //ZBLL

33/5.65=5.84 bj tps

*5.36* B L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U R U2 R2 F' U L R U

x2 y
F' B R' D2 R' //cross
y' U R' U' R2 U R' //F2L-1
y' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L-2
Y' L' U' L //F2L-3
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L-4
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //COLL with EPLL skip

42/5.36=7.83 nice tps

*Also, I would say I am finally global sub9 at 3x3 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
avg of 1000: 8.95
*


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 2, 2016)

Almost a sub-50 Feet solve... but a 2+.

50.77+ D' B R B R' F' D' F' R' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 B2 L B2

Still a PB but
I really want a sub-50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 3, 2016)

sq1 PB single, fullstep!

(8.94) (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -2)

(0, -2) / (-3, -3) / CS
(4, 0) / (-3, -3) / CO
(0, 6) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / EO
(-3, 4) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / CP
(0, 5) / (3,0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 6) EP


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Average of 5: 1:12.13
1. 1:09.30 u U2 L2 b' u l2 D R' l2 r' d' R2 F f2 D d' U R2 r2 B D' R2 l2 r' u2 r L' l D' B2 D l' R F' u2 R' U2 R D2 U' b F' R D' B2 u' D R D2 b2 R' u2 b2 r2 R' u2 r2 f B2 F2 
2. 1:14.87 b F' f2 l R B2 r U2 l b u f R' b2 u2 f F' B2 l2 U d' D' b' d' F' u2 R d' R b' l' F L' r u' R' d2 R L2 d R2 b l' r U2 r2 f2 u r l R' u' B' b2 r' R f' D' B2 u2 
3. 1:12.22 f' l U2 D L' R' B F L B' L2 R u' d' U2 r2 U2 l' R2 b D F B' r F' D' r2 d2 R' b2 B r2 l u f' L D2 d f2 d' l2 B f2 l' U' u' B r L2 u2 L2 U2 d' l2 B2 f2 F' r' d2 B' 
4. (1:17.27) F u R2 L' b R' b2 F2 l' B' u2 D2 B R r' L2 b r2 F' l2 L B2 L2 d R B2 D' r' f2 b2 L' l2 R U D2 d2 u l r' u r2 R B2 f R' b2 R' D2 F R2 u' b L' l r2 B l' u L2 l 
5. (1:08.07) u' b2 D f' u' D f D' l R D2 L2 b' B D2 L B u2 b d' L' f' B F R' d l R2 B2 L r2 U' l L2 D2 B' D' U d2 B' D l2 u' l' L f L2 d2 B l' b2 r' F' U' l' r F' u' r b' 

on cam yay


----------



## Torch (Sep 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
avg of 5: 9.59

Time List:
1. 9.61 D2 F2 U2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 D2 B U' R' F2 D2 B L' U2 B2
2. (8.98) F2 D R B D L U' B2 R' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 B2
3. 9.11 U F R' B2 D F2 L' B L B2 L' U2 R' D2 L U2 D2 L' F2
4. (11.03) R D2 U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B D2 B' D2 U' F2 R2 B D R' B' D F
5. 10.04 F' D2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U L F2 U R F L' D U


----------



## Cale S (Sep 3, 2016)

Average of 12: 10.09
1. 9.82 B D2 B' R2 F U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 R F' U2 R' U B R D' L F 
2. 9.86 L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F D' R' F R' F2 U2 B' U' L 
3. (11.20) U L B' D' R B' L' U2 F D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 
4. 9.99 U F L B2 D R B' U F U F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 
5. (7.89) F' D' B' L2 U' F2 L' B D' F2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 L 
6. 9.52 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B' D2 U L' D2 L F' U2 B2 D' 
7. 10.65 D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B L U' R' F2 U2 F' D R2 U2 
8. 10.62 D2 L D2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 F R' U R2 F' R2 D F U2 L 
9. 9.50 R2 F D2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 F R2 F U R F L' F' D R' B D2 L 
10. 10.32 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U F U F' R' D L' D' F' L' 
11. 10.36 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 R D2 R B2 U2 F' U' L' D' F R U' F U2 F2 
12. 10.21 D2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 D' L R2 B' U L D2 

so close

the 11.20 should have been sub-10 but I failed the U perm


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 3, 2016)

wtf

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
avg of 5: 52.20

Time List:
1. 49.91 Lw Bw2 Lw2 U' L F U' Rw Fw2 Rw' D' Lw' Dw' Uw' U' Fw' Uw2 B Bw Dw' B' L B2 L B D' F U Bw2 Lw D' B Rw2 R Fw' Uw L' Bw F2 Lw2 B Bw2 U F2 Fw2 L Bw' Uw2 Rw R Lw2 Dw Uw2 Lw R Rw F2 U2 Dw' Bw' 
2. (48.45) F' U Fw' D Lw Uw2 L2 R' Rw' Uw2 L Uw2 Lw B2 F R Uw2 B' Bw' Fw L U2 L2 Rw Dw L D' R2 Rw2 D' L2 U Uw L' B' D' Rw2 Fw' F' U2 L2 B2 L' Lw' Uw2 D Fw Bw Dw2 L Lw2 D' Lw R' Uw2 L2 Dw' Bw2 Rw U' 
3. 52.50 Rw2 Lw' F2 Uw U2 Rw' Fw' R2 Fw2 R2 D' Lw2 R Rw' F2 R Uw Rw U B' F' Dw2 Bw' L Fw' L F' Dw2 Fw' F D' U2 Dw' Bw2 F L2 Fw' B F Rw Dw' Uw' U' L Lw2 D' Dw' Lw Uw R2 U2 B Uw Rw Dw D' L D2 L Lw2 
4. (1:04.37) Dw' Fw Rw Lw2 Bw' L' D2 U Dw R2 B2 Fw2 Rw U F2 U Bw F Dw' Lw2 L Bw B2 Uw' Dw' D U' L2 U2 Lw2 D' F' Dw' Uw2 Fw Bw2 Lw U Lw Dw L2 B D2 Dw2 R Dw Lw2 Bw2 B L2 Uw2 Dw' Bw L F2 D' B D Fw2 Dw2 
5. 54.17 Fw Rw B U Dw' Rw2 F' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' L D Lw2 D Bw2 F2 Rw2 Dw F Uw' U' B' Dw2 L' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 U D2 Lw Dw2 Fw Uw2 Dw D2 Fw' Bw F' B2 D L' Rw Dw U Bw Lw' F' Uw R Bw' R' D2 B F Lw2 Fw2 B' U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 3, 2016)

how did this happen

9.98 avg12
10.33 avg25
10.62 avg50
10.91 avg100



Spoiler



Average of 100: 10.91
1. 10.61 F' D2 B2 D2 F' U2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D' B2 R F2 U L' F D2 B 
2. (8.33) F R U D2 F R2 L F R' B D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 
3. 12.59 F' U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U B' D2 F' L D U' B' R' 
4. 11.42 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L U2 B F D2 R' D' L' B' R2 
5. 10.59 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F D B L' F' D L R2 D B' 
6. 10.28 L2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 L B2 D2 U2 R' F' R D2 U F R2 B' D B2 U' 
7. 11.08 R U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L U' F D B' D B' L' D F 
8. 10.73 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 R U2 B' L' D2 F2 L F L' R' 
9. (25.10) F2 L D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L F' R' B D R2 D' U2 F D' U 
10. 13.39 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 F U R' B R D R' F2 U' F' L 
11. 10.32 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U' B' L' U L F' L' D2 F 
12. 10.61 U' R2 F2 D B2 D L2 F2 D R' B D' U' L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B' 
13. 10.82 R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D R2 U' L2 D' L' B' R' F2 R F' U2 L' D' R' 
14. 12.22 R2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 D L D L2 U' F' L F2 U 
15. 14.05 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L R U2 R' F2 U B2 F U' L F L2 B U L 
16. 11.07 U' L B D F2 U2 L B2 D2 F U2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 
17. 10.53 B D R F2 L B2 D B D R2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 D2 F2 
18. 9.01 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B L' U2 R U' L2 D' F L' R2 
19. 10.26 D2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 R' B U' F D2 B' D U' 
20. 12.04 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 B2 F2 R' F U' F2 U2 R D2 B2 R' 
21. 9.84 U2 F R' U D L' B2 D' R' U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 
22. 11.66 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D B U' B2 U B2 R2 D F' L R B 
23. 9.50 F U2 F' U R F2 U F2 L D2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B 
24. 11.00 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L' U' L F D' L2 U' B L2 B 
25. 12.49 U2 R' F2 L D2 B2 L D2 L D2 R U R D' U2 B' R B2 U F L2 
26. 13.49 R2 F U2 B U' B' U D2 L F' D2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 F 
27. 12.33 B' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 U L B' U' F' L' D' F2 U2 R 
28. 10.17 F' D R' B L2 D' R2 B R' D2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 
29. 13.24 D2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B L2 B' U2 F' U L' D' L' R' B' R2 D F R' 
30. 11.37 D2 R' B D2 R D' F R U2 L' D2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' B2 
31. 11.19 R2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 L D2 U2 R D2 B' R2 D' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U' 
32. 9.29 L D2 F L B2 D' R' U2 L U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 
33. 11.34 B' L2 B' D R L' B L' F U F L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F 
34. 9.43 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 F L' D U' L2 R' U' B' R 
35. 10.26 U R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D U F2 R B' L2 R D' L2 F L' U B' 
36. 11.30 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F L' D' F2 R2 F' R' F' U' 
37. 8.70 R' F R' L' U' F' D L2 U B U2 L2 D' R2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U 
38. 9.77 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B' L' D' U F2 L B F2 D2 R' 
39. (14.63) F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B R B2 F D U' B F' U B2 L' 
40. (14.69) D2 L U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L D2 B2 U' L R2 B U R B L' B2 
41. 11.73 R' F U' D2 R' D2 L' F2 D' R' D2 B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R' 
42. 12.00 U2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 B D2 L2 F L2 U L R U' L F2 R2 B2 U2 F' 
43. (8.24) L2 F2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 F R' F D' B2 U R2 F' R2 B F' 
44. 9.79 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R' F2 R F R U R' D F R2 B' D' B2 
45. (8.33) D2 F2 R' U' F B' L' D L2 F' R' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 
46. 11.10 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F' R2 D L2 B' L' B' D L' D2 B2 D' 
47. 12.39 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 U2 B L' D' F2 R F2 L2 F' R2 U 
48. 12.50 R F2 B' L U B R' F2 R B L2 U2 L2 B D2 F D2 B U2 B2 
49. 9.68 U L2 F2 D B2 D U R2 B2 R2 D R U' B2 D R U B' D2 F L2 
50. 10.32 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 F' R B' U F D B D' U2 L' D2 
51. 9.43 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' L U B' D U2 R D L2 B' R2 
52. (15.90) R' U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 F' L B U' B' F' R2 
53. 10.58 U2 L B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 D2 F' U2 B U2 R F D' L2 U' L' 
54. 10.21 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' F2 L' U R U2 L B D L2 B U 
55. 11.18 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B' R2 B2 L U' R' F' R2 F U' B2 F' U' 
56. 9.95 F2 L B2 D F B U2 B' L' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 
57. 11.97 B' L2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B F' L B2 U' L2 U' F' D B L2 U' 
58. 10.67 D B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' U L D' B' U' R D2 R 
59. 13.60 F' D' R' L2 B2 D F B R' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 
60. (15.58) R2 U B2 F2 D B2 U B2 F2 D2 U' L D R2 B U L2 B F D' F' 
61. 10.49 B D F2 R U L' U' F' L' U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 U 
62. 12.23 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B R F2 L U' B2 L' R2 F U' 
63. 11.42 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F U' L2 U' R F2 R D2 F U 
64. 10.06 B2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' D' B' F2 U2 R B' L2 F' D B2 
65. (7.97) L' U B L2 F R2 L F R U F B U2 L2 F R2 L2 F' R2 F B 
66. 10.62 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 U' B L' R' D2 B D F' U' L2 
67. 12.02 D2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 U' B F R F U2 R U' L 
68. 8.35 F2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F' L' R' D' F U F2 R B' F2 
69. 13.06 F2 D' B2 D U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 R B2 F U2 F2 R2 U L' B' U 
70. 10.89 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 F' D R' F' D' L F2 D U' F' L' U' 
71. 10.22 U D2 R2 B R' U B2 U2 D F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 
72. 9.53 R2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R F U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B D 
73. 10.37 R F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 U R B' U' B D U2 
74. (7.29) D' R B R L2 U2 B' U' L F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 
75. 12.53 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U R F' R B D B' F2 D' F' D L 
76. 9.72 D2 R U2 R2 F' U L2 U2 F U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 
77. 8.64 R' B2 D' L' U D2 F U L' F D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B U2 D2 
78. 11.69 D2 F' U2 B L2 D2 R2 B L2 B L2 R' D2 R2 B D B R2 F2 D' B2 
79. 10.21 U2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' D' B2 F' D2 R2 U' B2 R' U2 
80. 10.19 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F D' L2 D' F2 L D' U F 
81. 10.59 U' D' B2 L' F B U2 L2 D' R2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B 
82. 10.01 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' B F' R U' R2 F U 
83. 8.85 B2 D' F' R2 B2 R F2 U B R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 F D2 F2 
84. 11.23 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R' F' L' F' U2 F D' L R' 
85. 11.06 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U2 R' B L D B' R F2 L' B R 
86. 11.00 L D2 F' R U2 R' D2 R' F D F' R2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 
87. 10.24 B D2 B R2 D2 F L2 R2 B L2 B2 L' B2 F D' B' L2 R U2 R U 
88. 12.46 L2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R U' B' U2 L' U2 L D' L B' 
89. 10.61 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 L U B F U' B F' D L2 B 
90. 9.83 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 R' F' U L B' D U2 B2 L2 D2 
91. 9.07 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 B' L B2 D' B U L 
92. 11.79 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 R B' D U2 F R F2 D' L2 B2 
93. 10.86 B' D R D' R2 D' L U R2 U2 F' R2 B D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 
94. 12.83 U' D2 B' R2 D2 R' U' F2 D' F2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 
95. 12.16 D F' L' U R D' R2 U' F U' R' U2 L D2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 
96. 11.71 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U2 B R2 U L B' F R' D B' D2 F 
97. 11.71 D F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' L' F' R B2 L2 D' F' L R U2 F' 
98. 9.30 F2 U R B R' L' B2 L D' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 
99. 10.20 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' F2 R D2 U B' L' R D2 
100. 9.14 F' L2 B R B2 D F' B' U F' L2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2



this didn't even include the pb avg12 I posted earlier


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 3, 2016)

stupid af, 4.24 2nd try... Messed up the U-perm really badly 

(6.02) F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D R U' B R2 D' L2 B2 R B' L2 

y
R' F //cross
U R' U' R U R' U2 R//1st pair
y' (R U R' U')x3 //2nd pair
y U L U L' //3rd pair
U F R' F' R //4th pair + OLL skip
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //PLL

43/6.02=7.14 ok tps. Solve felt super slow though


----------



## Torch (Sep 4, 2016)

I was using my new Xman mega and averaging over 1:40. Then I went back to my old Yuhu and got this:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
avg of 5: 1:22.46

Time List:
1:22.19, 1:25.00, (1:36.58), (1:15.23), 1:20.20

as well as a 1:28 ao12.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 4, 2016)

Sub 1:40 4x4 avg5 (with sub 1:30 solve)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-4
avg of 5: 1:37.527

Time List:
1. (1:49.416) Fw U2 Fw U2 Rw' Fw B2 Rw L' D2 Uw F2 Uw' Rw2 R2 D' U' Fw' B2 Uw Fw2 D' R L Fw U' Uw' D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' B Uw D B2 F2 L Uw2 Rw2 
2. 1:46.837 Fw L' U D' F2 L R' Rw B' F2 Fw' U' R Rw2 U2 Fw R' D' Uw U2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U2 L B' Uw2 D2 F B2 U D Fw' D B Fw L' F' B L2 
3. 1:35.775 L2 Uw2 F' Rw F' B2 D2 R2 F2 Uw' D R L Rw F2 Uw2 L2 F D2 R' B F2 U2 L2 Uw2 R Fw' R2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F' U Fw Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 F' 
4. (1:26.639) Rw' U B2 R' L2 Rw' D2 F U' Fw' Uw Rw F R' Rw' D2 L2 Fw B2 L F R D' Fw2 D Uw' B D Rw2 L' U F2 B' D U' L' U2 Rw Fw2 F 
5. 1:29.969 Fw' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw' U2 D F' Uw2 L' Uw F' U Fw2 U2 Fw L' Fw R Rw F Uw2 Fw' D2 L R2 Fw L' Fw' U2 R' L2 Uw' D2 R Uw2 F Rw U B'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 4, 2016)

NEW PB!!!!
FINALLY, after a years time...

3x3 PB SINGLE: From 7.88 to 7.54
Time List:
1. 7.54 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B D2 L2 F' U R' B' D' R' D2 F2 L D2 L

z2 R B D R' F R //Cross + accidental Pair (X-cross)
y' U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L //F2L Pair 2
y U' R U' R' //F2L Pair 3
U L' U' L U L' U' L //F2L Pair 4
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R //COLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //EPLL

46 moves. 6.1 turns per second (not TPS PB)

This was at school too.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 4, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> NEW PB!!!!
> FINALLY, after a years time...
> 
> 3x3 PB SINGLE: From 7.88 to 7.54
> ...


what is it with you and getting PBS at school? full step though. nice


----------



## asacuber (Sep 4, 2016)

I think I have improved at OH.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-4
avg of 12: 25.74

Time List:
1. 26.86 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D U2 F2 D F' D L B2 F2 R2 B D' R' 
2. 22.60 B D' R L' U' B L' U' R' U' L' U2 R D2 L U2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 
3. 26.32 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 R' B' L2 D B2 L' F R' D' L 
4. (30.67) D B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L' F' R' D F2 U' L2 F2 
5. (21.72) D R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D' R2 U R F' R2 B' U L B2 D' B2 R2 
6. 25.24 U2 B' R2 D2 B D2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 R U' F' D2 L' R' B' L U' F' 
7. 28.37 D F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U L2 R2 D2 R D F R' U B F L D' U' 
8. 25.68 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 R' U B U' R U' L B' D' F' 
9. 24.45 B2 D' F' B U' L' U' D2 F' U B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' 
10. 25.96 R2 F' L2 D L' F D B' R U D L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U 
11. 29.20 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D U F2 L2 R' D' L' U2 B U2 F L' D F D2 
12. 22.70 U2 B F D2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 B' D' R F D' L2 B2 R


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> what is it with you and getting PBS at school? full step though. nice



On weekdays, school and bus trips are where almost all of my cubing happens. On weekends though, I do massive sessions.

Lol, now PB single and ao5 were done at school.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 4, 2016)

wow, this happened
8.24
L U' R2 D' //X-cross
L' U' L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U' x3 // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL
42 Moves 8.24 seconds = 5.09 TPS

EO was already done, and it wasn't even a ZZ solve lol...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 4, 2016)

lolclock

7.44 completely NL single (no lucky cases or corner skips)
8.25 avg5
9.09 avg12
9.37 PB avg50
9.46 PB avg100 

Going for NR? xD


----------



## Cale S (Sep 4, 2016)

10.64 3x3 avg100
10.49 avg50
10.20 avg25
9.25 avg5

yay



Spoiler



Average of 5: 9.25
1. 9.30 L2 D' F2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L U F2 R2 B2 L' R2 B F2 D2 
2. 9.78 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 F L2 B U L' B2 D B' D' R U R F' 
3. (9.78) U' D F' B2 U2 F U R' B L B2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 
4. 8.67 B2 R' B' R B2 L B2 U B' D' B' U2 D2 B U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B 
5. (7.89) B' U' D2 R2 L F' R B D' F' R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 


10.21, 10.00, 10.49, 11.63, 11.91, (8.51), 11.87, 10.59, 10.98, 10.30,9.61, 9.53, 12.99, 10.67, 10.73,10.57, 9.41, 11.45, 9.53, 10.83,10.78, 10.20, 10.85, 11.66, 9.10,9.88, 10.16, 11.44, 10.92, 9.64,9.92, 12.66, 9.67, 10.01, 11.26, (8.31), 10.78, 10.08, 11.44, 10.25,9.76, 13.34, 9.29, 10.20, (14.70),10.05, 9.93, (15.93), 13.61, 11.24,10.91, 9.30, 9.78, 9.78, 8.67, (7.89), 10.02, 11.27, 12.61, 14.11,10.30, (14.36), 9.12, (15.01),11.99, 10.99, 10.49, 9.45, 10.02,11.57, 10.03, (8.47), 10.97, 10.75,10.95, 11.50, 9.72, 10.03, 9.85,9.60, 9.40, 10.65, 11.62, 10.37,10.17, 9.77, 10.88, 8.95, 9.50,10.02, (14.75), (8.60), 11.60, 9.99,9.67, 11.44, 11.31, 12.53, 12.44,12.03


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 5, 2016)

wuuuuuut

I got good at Feet

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-4
solves/total: 112/112

single
best: 44.14 [WR55]
worst: 1:29.69

mean of 3
current: 1:03.00 (σ = 15.22)
best: 49.90 [WR50] (σ = 2.10)

avg of 5
current: 1:09.37 (σ = 4.95)
best: *52.96* (σ = 4.18)

avg of 12
current: 1:06.39 (σ = 5.75)
best: 58.18 (σ = 7.76)

avg of 50
current: 1:04.17 (σ = 6.87)
best: 1:03.92 (σ = 6.70)

avg of 100
current: 1:05.72 (σ = 5.97)
best: 1:05.72 (σ = 5.97)

Average: 1:06.09 (σ = 5.82)
Mean: 1:05.88



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 1:01.19 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 U F' U2 F' U2 F
2. 1:10.38 R2 B U2 D L U' B2 L2 F' U2 R' F2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 L2 F2
3. 1:03.40 B2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 D' R' B F' U' L' D2 F D L U
4. 1:15.57 L' U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 B' R' U' F2 U2 F L B L'
5. 57.00 D F2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 R' D' F R2 U' L D U2 F' U2
6. 1:10.94 F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 L' U' R B' U2 R2 B' D' B' F
7. 1:03.79 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 L U2 R B' U' B' F L' D' B
8. 1:05.54 F2 U R2 D' L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L' B R2 F R U' L2 R2 F L' U'
9. 1:11.93 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 R' F2 D B F L F2 R' D' L2 B'
10. 1:29.69 B D R' B U' R2 F2 R D2 F2 B' D2 B R2 U2 L2 B D'
11. 1:09.14 L U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D B' F' L B' R U2 R' D' U
12. 1:16.85 D R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F' R B D2 F U F L2 B F
13. 1:04.54 U L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 F R F2 U2 R' D2 L B L2
14. 1:04.08 D L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B' D U' L' B F2 L2 D B2 U'
15. 1:09.50 F' D2 B2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 B L F L' D R2 B U R2
16. 59.99 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D L2 U F' U R2 D' B2 R F' D U'
17. 1:14.41 U B2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R' F' D U2 L2 F' L2 B2 L
18. 1:10.64 R F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 U R2 F U' L B' U F R U2
19. 1:16.80 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R F' R' D' R' U L2 B U2 F L
20. 1:06.48 B R U2 B2 D2 B' U' D F' U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L F2 R
21. 59.28 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F D' B R' D R' D' B U' B'
22. 1:07.42 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B' L F' U' R D' U B R2 F'
23. 1:11.75 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 F2 D' B L2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D'
24. 1:13.37 B R' B2 R2 U L2 B' U' L' U F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2
25. 1:02.25 F' R' U L U B' R' B2 R U D B2 U F2 R2 U2 D B2 D2 B2
26. 1:03.73 L2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L' F' U F' D' U2 L' F' U2 B2
27. 1:09.50 U2 R U2 F2 L' R' D2 B2 L B U' L' B D L2 D2 F' D2
28. 1:05.67 F' L B2 L U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' L B' R2 F' U2
29. 1:10.76 F' U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B D2 B' R' U B2 L' B' R2
30. 1:22.55 B' L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U B D U' L F2 D' R B' D
31. 1:04.65 D2 L' F R' L2 U F' R' D' R F2 B2 R B2 U2 L' F2 R B2 U'
32. 1:07.55 B U F2 D B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 L' B' U2 F D U' F' U2 L'
33. 1:17.01 F D2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D R' U' F2 L2 B
34. 1:03.60 R U F2 B' U B L B R F B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' D2 F2
35. 54.68 U' R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 F' D' R' B U2 B L' F' L2 D'
36. 1:06.38 R' F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 L F' U F L D L B R
37. 50.77+ D' B R B R' F' D' F' R' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 B2 L B2
38. 1:05.97 R L2 U R B' D' R' D F B2 R' L2 D2 B2 R2 L U2 B2 R U2
39. 1:11.98 B2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 U L' F D' B U L2 F2 L' R
40. 1:13.11 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' B' L U2 B U2 L D' B' D'
41. 57.27 F' D2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F D B' R' B' R2 D' B2 U' F' D
42. 1:10.53 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 B' L D B U' L' F' U R2 F' D
43. 1:09.05 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B U' B L' B' R D' B2 F' R2 U2
44. 1:00.19 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 D2 L B R D L2 D2 L U' L2 D'
45. 1:16.67 L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B' R' U R2 D' L' U' R2 B' U2
46. 1:11.73 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L' U B F' R F2 U' F' D2 R2
47. 1:02.98 F2 D L F B' D2 L' U' D' L2 D2 B R2 D2 F B2 R2 B R2 D2
48. 1:01.64 L B D2 F U2 F D2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 U F D' F' U' B D' R D2
49. 1:07.16 R U2 L2 B' U' R D2 F' R2 D L B2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' F2
50. 56.31 R' L2 D L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D L' F2 D' F R U' F D
51. 1:12.70 F U F R B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 L B'
52. 1:09.78 F U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 R2 B U' R D2 F R' F' D'
53. 1:13.37 B2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L B R B U' R2 F' L B2 R2
54. 1:06.18 R L2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L D' L' B L' B' D' R'
55. 1:01.68 R' B R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 B R2 U' F2 U B' R F L2 F2
56. 1:04.26 L' B2 R' B2 L2 D2 B' D B2 L' F2 U2 D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 U
57. 1:09.52 R2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 F L2 D2 B L2 U R' D2 R' F U' B R U F
58. 1:12.47 F2 R B' L D' L2 U L' U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R
59. 1:08.75 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U' L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L' B'
60. 58.65 L2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 L U R2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 R'
61. 1:02.57 F' U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 L F' R' B2 L B' R2 U2 F
62. 1:09.68 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 F U F' R U' R2 D' R2 F
63. 1:09.37 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 F2 U B2 F' R F2 L B' L R B'
(Bold=Ao12, Blue=Ao5)
*64. 1:03.34 R2 F2 R B2 L' R' F2 R U2 B2 D2 F L F2 U B' D2 F2 U R2
65. 1:07.91 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' L D2 U B2 F L' D' B L'
66. 1:18.97 B2 F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D2 R B R' U L2 B' D2 L' R2 D
67. 48.26 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U F2 U' F2 B U' F' R' B F R F R' U'
68. 49.16 R2 L' U D2 R' U D F R' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 R'
69. 52.27 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L D U F U F' L U F'
70. 1:03.33 D' B2 L' D2 F D R B' U F2 R2 U2 F B' D2 R2 B2 U'
71. 57.44 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' B' R' F R F R2 F2 D U
72. 50.87 D2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' U R' D2 U R' F2 R' B R'
73. 1:10.44 B2 U F R U D L D' R' U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D' F2
74. 57.40 F' L2 B' D2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 L' F R' F2 U' B' D B2 F' D
75. 49.63 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D R2 U R2 D2 B R2 D F2 L R2 F D2 F' R*
76. 1:07.34 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F L2 F L F2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' D R2 F
77. 1:15.77 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 L B2 D2 B' F2 U' F U' R'
78. 1:12.77 F' R' U L' B2 R2 L' F U2 R D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F'
79. 1:03.06 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 F L2 B L' F' L' B F D R U2 B U'
80. 1:02.81 U R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' F' R2 U L' D2 B' L2 R' U'
81. 1:04.49 F R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R' D2 B2 L B R D U2
82. 1:07.63 F' D R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F R2 D2 L F2 D R D2 B
83. 1:05.34 R' U' L2 D B2 L2 D F2 D R2 U R D2 B' R2 D' R2 D' R'
84. 50.82 B D F2 U' B2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U L' F' D' B L' B F D' R
85. 1:08.45 R' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R F' L' D2 B' R2 F' D' R U2
86. 1:09.26 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 R' U' B' F2 R2 U L' F2 D2 F'
87. 1:00.27 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' U' R2 L' F D' F L' D' F2 D' R B2
88. 1:04.33 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' L F' U' B2 D U' B U2 F' U'
89. 1:04.65 U' L' B2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R D B R2 U2 B' L2 F2 R
90. 59.45 R' F2 L D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F U' F L' B' R' D' L' B2 F2
91. 59.23 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' B'
92. 1:15.48 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 F U2 B' F D2 L' R B' R B2 D R D2 U' F
93. 1:11.27 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D' B U L' R' D' F D U2
94. 1:08.62 U R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 L B' R' U' R F D' B2 L2 B
95. 1:05.47 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D R2 U' L' F' D U L U2 B' D
96. 44.14 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 L' D L F2 U F' D' L2 R B
97. 58.20 B D' F L D R' F R B U' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' D2 L2
98. 1:04.48 B L' D2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L' U2 L' B2 U' B2 F' L R2 B' U' B' F
99. 1:12.48 R' B' R' U' F' U F R D2 F L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L'
100. 1:13.28 B R' F' B R2 U' R' D R' F R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D F2 D
101. 1:09.42 L2 U F2 L2 D' U' R2 D F2 D' F2 R' D' U2 L' B' R D2 F L2 U
102. 1:01.56 D' R' B2 L' D R' F' U R' B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2
103. 1:04.88 L U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 F R2 U R' B2 L
104. 1:04.61 L2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 R' B L2 U2 L2 F U' F2 R2 F'
105. 1:14.44 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 R2 L' D2 U' B' U B' D' B2 R U'
106. 55.55 U2 B' D2 F L2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 R' B' R' D' R B2 D2 L F2
107. 1:05.30 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B' U' B' R' D2 U' F R U' R
108. 1:14.72 R2 U2 B U2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B F2 U' R' U2 B' D' L2 B' L R2 F2
109. 1:04.92 R' F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B L' B F' U L2 D' R2
110. 45.80 L U2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 U L2 D F2 L D' B2 F' U'
111. 1:08.49 U' D' B2 R B' U D2 F R2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R
112. 1:14.71 F R2 U F L2 D' F2 B U' R' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L



Some other neat stats:
sub-50: 5
sub-1: 17
sup-1:15: 10
times I broke my PB single: 5


----------



## Cale S (Sep 5, 2016)

1:12.65 megaminx single

3rd sub-1:30 lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 5, 2016)

Roux PB Ao50, almost sub-20, I'd like to be sub-12 someday but, meh... Roux isn't my main method anyway, CFOP is

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-5
avg of 50: 21.54

Time List:
1. 23.89 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B L D B2 L' U' F' L D' B 
2. 25.41 B2 U' L2 D B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 F' D2 U' L' R2 U' F2 D2 L 
3. 22.85 L2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' L D' F2 U' R2 F D 
4. (26.09) D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 B' F' L' U2 F R' D U L D2 F' L 
5. (26.79) R L2 B2 U' R2 L D' B2 U B R2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L' 
6. 23.30 B' D' L2 F' R2 B' D L' F U B2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 
7. 19.49 L D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L' B' R D' L B2 D2 B L' 
8. 17.62 F' U2 L2 D F B R B' U' F' D2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 
9. 23.22 L2 F2 R D2 B2 R U2 F2 R' F2 D L' B2 U R D' B' D U2 L 
10. 25.85 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' D2 F2 L F' D' U2 R' F' 
11. 25.50 U R' L2 F R2 U' F' R2 D' L' F R2 F' B' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 
12. 19.10 B' U2 F D2 L2 B D2 F U2 B' R2 U' R2 B R' B2 U F' L B 
13. 21.69 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L' F2 U' L2 F D2 B' U F2 L R' 
14. 20.46 R D' R2 U2 R L' U' F D' L' U R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D 
15. 22.15 D L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' B U L2 R2 B' U2 R' U' 
16. 19.02 F2 U' L2 U R2 F' R' L' U' B' F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 L2 
17. 19.60 D2 U2 R' B2 R D2 L' U2 L' B D' L2 B U B D' R' U2 B2 
18. 19.98 D R' D B2 L' F2 D2 R D' F D B2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U 
19. 24.08 B2 R2 F2 D U' B2 U' R2 U L2 F' U R' D2 R U' L U2 F U2 
20. 24.25 B2 R2 U F2 B' L2 F' U R' B' L2 U2 R U2 F2 R B2 U2 R D2 
21. (25.92) D R D F' U2 L' B' D' R2 B' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 
22. 21.53 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B D L2 F D' L' D U2 R 
23. 19.96 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B' L' F2 R2 B' R F' R2 D2 U2 
24. 24.31 L' D2 R' U2 F2 L F2 R F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U' F2 R' F L2 
25. 21.76 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F' R' D U B2 F' U' F2 L' D2 R2 
26. 25.14 D' F U2 B2 L D R B D' R B2 L U2 R' L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 D 
27. (16.69) B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' L2 F' U2 B D F L' U 
28. 21.67 B2 D' U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 B D2 U' B' R D' B L2 B 
29. 20.84 F R' F B U2 L2 D R F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 
30. 24.30 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 R B2 L' D L2 R' F U B U F2 R' F 
31. 19.77 U' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U B R2 U R D2 U2 B' D 
32. 20.34 D B D2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 F R2 D2 F L' B' F L B' F2 D U' 
33. 17.42 R2 L F' B2 R2 D' R' D' L2 F2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' 
34. 20.69 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F U2 B' R2 B' U B2 L' R' B' L U' B L' 
35. (16.36) F' D' L F2 R2 D F L' D F D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 
36. 16.90 F' L U D2 F R U' D' B' D2 B' U2 F U2 B' R2 L2 B L2 D 
37. 24.94 R F' D' B U2 R' D' R' B2 R' U2 L2 B R2 U2 B U2 B L2 F 
38. 25.62 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U B' U F' L' B2 R' D2 U' L2 D' 
39. 25.45 R' B' U2 R2 L' D' L' B U' B L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D' 
40. 17.96 F' D' U2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F' L' R2 D R B' R' F' D 
41. 20.25 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L U2 R D B2 L R' B D2 R 
42. (15.44) F R2 D2 F2 L U R' F' D' L B R2 B U2 B D2 F' B U2 L2 
43. 17.80 R2 B' U' F2 U' D F U' L' D R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D 
44. 22.23 F2 R' F' U' F2 L F2 D' R' B D' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 
45. 20.09 B' R2 U' F' B2 L B2 L' B' R U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' 
46. 22.01 F' D2 L B2 R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 B2 U R2 U B U R2 D' B L' 
47. 20.42 L2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' D U B' F' L' D2 B' L2 D' B2 
48. 17.99 R2 B2 L B2 R' D F' U' B' U B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 
49. 20.19 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 U' L' D F' L D2 U R2 D' F 
50. 20.33 L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B' L D' B F U L2 B R' F'


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 5, 2016)

3x3: 11.13, (8.99), (13.79), 9.54, 9.56 = 10.08

Unbelievable. sub-10 singles are probably something like 1/300 for me right now, if that even, and then this...


----------



## Cale S (Sep 6, 2016)

megaminx: sub-1:30 avg5

3x3: some 10.2 and 10.3 avgs of 12 on cam
7.73 fullstep single on cam, part of 9.56 avg5

F' R2 L B L D' F' U L' U' D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 

y x' R' r' F D R' L // cross
R U' R' y R' U' R // first pair
y' R U R' y' R U R' // second pair
y R U R' U' B R U R' B' // third pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // fourth pair
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

57/7.73 = 7.37 tps yay


----------



## qqwref (Sep 6, 2016)

Curvy Copter 3 UWRs: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...rvy-copter-uwr-race.61144/page-3#post-1193999


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 6, 2016)

11.42 3x3 PB avg of 100. Sub NR pb of 100?
nice 9.92 avg of 5 and pB 10.34 avg of 12.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 6, 2016)

1:18.18 mega single


Spoiler: 9.50 and 9.39 3x3 averages of 5



Average of 5: 9.50
1. 9.66 B' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 F U R' B U B' L2 F U
2. (9.91) U2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 R B2 R2 B' U2 R' D' B' F2 U R D2 U2
3. 8.98 D' F2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U R B2 U' B' D U2 R2 F' L
4. (8.87) R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' R B2 D R2 B L2 R2 U F'
5. 9.86 R2 D2 F2 R F2 R F2 R F2 L' D' F U2 B' U2 L2 R' U2 B'

Average of 5: 9.39
1. 9.18 U' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 F R2 B U L B' L F2 R F
2. 9.22 B R2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 L R2 F' U' B2 U R' F' D F2
3. 9.77 L' D' F' L U' B' U B2 U' L' U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2
4. (14.29) L2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 F2 R D' B R2 F L2 D' L' B' U' F2
5. (8.68) D B2 D U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D R B' F L F L2 D L D2 L


17.23 OH pb single

U B U2 B2 D' B2 D2 F' R D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B L2

z2 R2 B' L F2 D
U R U' R2 U R
U' R U R' U2 y' R U R2 U R
y' R U2 R' L' U R U' R' L U2

31/17.23 = an astounding 1.79 tps


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 6, 2016)

I seriously just got a 14.93 Ao12, so bad it's an accomplishment.

On the other hand, 2.77 2x2 Ao100!!!


----------



## Tobby (Sep 6, 2016)

Pb squan average by like a second lol, scrambles were easy af
was an 8.2 pb average but I rolled a 9 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-6
avg of 5: 7.659

Time List:
1. 7.884 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(2, -3)/(6, 0)
2. 7.569 (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -2)
3. (11.050) (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)
4. 7.524 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -5)/(4, -3)/
5. (7.143) (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)


----------



## Cale S (Sep 6, 2016)

wanted to see how many solves it took me to get sub-10, 6th solve was this

7.50
D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R' D R F' L2 D' U2 L2 

z2 y' R2 D2 R D // cross
U L U L' // first pair planned in inspection
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // second pair
y U2 R U R' // third pair
y F' R U R' U' R' F R // fourth pair
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' U2 // LL


----------



## Tobby (Sep 6, 2016)

wtf lol misscramble

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-6
single: 3.754

Time List:
1. 3.754 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(6, -5)

similar fist
co skip
L-L eo
J-J cp
ep skip


----------



## Cale S (Sep 7, 2016)

Average of 5: 9.11
1. 9.63 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L' R' U' L B' L D2 F R2 
2. (12.08) D2 U2 B R2 B' L2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U' L D2 R2 F L F' D B2 
3. 8.72 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U L2 D R U' F D' U L F U' B F 
4. (8.49) U' L' B2 R' B D2 F' B U' F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 
5. 8.97 U2 R2 F B U2 F L F2 R F2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' 

10.76 avg200


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 7, 2016)

wooooahhhhhhh OH ZZ

14.79 F' U2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' L B D' R2 B' L2 R U2
and then 11 solves later,
14.78 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F' D' B' R2 F2 U' L2 B' L' D
Both pbs and 2 of my 3 sub-15s

Sorta a reconstruction of the last one:
x2 D' B' R' U D' F' D' B2 // EOLine
U' R' U2 R2 R U R' U R U R' // R Block
z R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 U' R U R2 U' R U z' // L Block
R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

It feels the same
it might be wrong tho


----------



## Cale S (Sep 7, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.85
1. (8.76) D' B2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F R2 B2 R B' D L D U'
2. 10.96 B2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R U L2 D' F2 U' B' F' R D
3. 9.46 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B' U' R' D2 B D B' U' L B' F
4. (11.24) D' R F B' D F' L B' R B2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 R
5. 10.22 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 U R2 D' F2 D2 F' D L2 R D' L' F' L F'
6. 9.23 D L2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 B' R' F L B2 R U2 B2 L' F'
7. 9.38 U' B2 D2 R' B D2 F U' R' L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2
8. 9.19 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L F L' U2 L D B' L2 B D2
9. 10.85 D2 R U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 D' R U F2 L2 F' U' R2 B' F2
10. 9.98 D L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D L' F R2 D' U L2 B' R B2 D2
11. 10.28 U2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U' R F2 U F' R2 F2 U' L'
12. 8.96 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R F' R' B U L B L' D'

10.91 avg500


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2016)

50.45 megaminx single, 3rd best. Lefty R perm pll

edit: 55.48 avg5, second best


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 7, 2016)

3x3 with feet PB single ON CAM wat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-7
single: 22.93

Time List:
1. 22.93 U F2 L' U R' D R2 F L F2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 L2

z2 y'
D' R' F' y' U L2 D2 //xcross
y' R U' R' y R B' R' B //2nd pair
y' U L' U' L //3rd pair
U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 //4th pair
y L' B' R B' R' B2 L U' //OLL

obviously I did not use any U moves, it's just easier to write down like this ^^


----------



## sigalig (Sep 7, 2016)

Beat my square-1 PB avg12 by 1.64 seconds!!! 
Went from a 14.74 PB avg12 to 13.10. So insane, considering I haven't beaten that previous PB avg12 for like 2 months. Also got a 12.56 PB avg5, but that only beat my previous PB avg5 by 0.17 seconds (counting 15, RIP).


Spoiler: video













Spoiler: times/scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-7
avg of 12: 13.10

Time List:
1. 13.55 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
2. 13.36 (3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
3. 13.50 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2) 
4. 11.85 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0) 
5. (15.43) (-3, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0) 
6. 10.18 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
7. 15.24 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -4)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, -4) 
8. 10.57 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/ 
9. 14.50 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
10. 13.81 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
11. (9.37) (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4) 
12. 14.43 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -1)/(5, -3)


----------



## nalralz (Sep 7, 2016)

PB average of 5 on 3x3!!! Nice to start the average on a 9 and end on a low 10. Hopefully I will get a good average around 11.3 on camera. Or maybe a sub-12 average of 12. : )

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-7
avg of 5: 11.19

Time List:
1. (9.62) L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 L' D' F' R' U B' L D U F'
2. (12.41) R' U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U' R' D2 F L U R2 D' B'
3. 12.11 B2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L' F R2 D' F2 D2 U' R F R
4. 11.08 U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L R2 B2 U' B R' F2 U' L' D B D R
5. 10.37 U R B2 R U B L F U' B R2 B' L2 B U2 R2 L2 B D2 F'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 7, 2016)

1.898 2x2 ao 1000!
(also 50% LEG-1 progress as of today)


----------



## Cale S (Sep 8, 2016)

L B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R U' R' D2 B2 R U' R F' L2 R 

z2 L2 y L U L2 U R' F
D R U R' D' 
R' U2 R U' R' U R
y R U2 L' U' L U2 R' U' 

27 move speedsolve


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 8, 2016)

Smashed all OH PBs in one session on the bus
11.89 Full step PB single
16.69 Avg 5
17.71 Avg 12
19.40 Avg 100!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 8, 2016)

Cale S said:


> L B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R U' R' D2 B2 R U' R F' L2 R
> 
> z2 L2 y L U L2 U R' F
> D R U R' D'
> ...


lol I can't even get 27 in FMC

what was the time?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2016)

Spoiler: Average of 100: 7.993



1. 7.448 L B' D F2 D F' R F R U2 F U2 D2 B U2 B U2 R2 F B2 
2. 8.751 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R' B' L R' D' U' L B' D R2 
3. (6.416) F2 R' B2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F' L' U' F' L2 F' R' U2 
4. 8.905 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F' L B' U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' 
5. 8.513 F L2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D L2 B' D' L' R U F U B2 
6. 8.071 D' R U B' L' U2 B2 L' F' R2 U D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 
7. 8.871 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F L2 B L2 D2 L F' U B' R2 D' R B F D' 
8. (5.520) L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 U' L' F L U2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 
9. 7.152 L2 F2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 U' L R' B' R2 F' D L U 
10. 7.775 D2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 F L2 R2 D2 F D' B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D' B2 D 
11. 8.200 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B F' L D R' U' L2 R2 D2 F' D' 
12. (6.399) D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 R F2 R D' L F' R B F' U2 
13. 7.295 D L' B2 U' D' L' F U B2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' 
14. 8.786 L2 U2 R B2 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 R D R B' U' R2 U L' D2 F2 
15. 9.872 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U' F R2 D' R D2 B U B' L2 F' 
16. 7.223 D' B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B D2 L R F' R2 F2 U2 
17. (10.200) L' U2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 B' R F U F' L2 D U B' R' 
18. 7.208 R2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 R U' F L' F D U' F' R F2 
19. (11.271) L D2 F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L F2 D' U F' U L' R' F' D L' B 
20. 9.880 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 F R2 B L' D B' L' R' B U2 B' F2 U' 
21. 9.351 R' D R' B2 U' B U F' D2 L' B2 U B2 D R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 
22. 8.526 U F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F' R' F2 U2 L2 D F U2 F R 
23. 8.673 F2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' R2 D' R' B' U L2 B2 R U F2 
24. 7.663 D2 L2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' U' F' D R2 U2 F' L' D2 B U' 
25. 9.240 D L2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R B2 D L D' F R2 D' U' F' 
26. 7.453 U' L B' D' R' U2 F B U R2 B2 R2 L F2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 
27. 7.064 U2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R' B' L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 
28. 8.088 U F2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 R D2 B D2 B U2 B R2 F R2 U2 
29. 7.767 F2 U L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U F' L B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' R U 
30. 6.512 R2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 D F' D2 B' F R D F' L' U' F' 
31. 6.848 F D2 F2 U2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 U' L' R B D' U F L B' L2 
32. (5.904) B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D U' R' D' R2 B' L' B2 U2 B D' L' 
33. 7.143 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 U2 B' U R2 F2 R' B U2 L D' R2 F' 
34. 9.377 B2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' F' R2 B' L2 D L' D R U' B2 L 
35. 9.503 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' L B D L' D L U' L F' L' 
36. (10.199) D2 L U2 L F2 R F2 L B2 U2 B2 U' F' U2 L' F2 L R2 B U2 R 
37. (6.352) D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 D F2 U2 F' U' B D2 L2 B' D2 L B 
38. 7.696 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' D B' R' B2 D' U2 R' D' U2 
39. 9.367 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U R B D2 R B' F U' F2 L D2 
40. 7.367 U B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 D L2 B L U' F2 L' B2 U' B' L' F' 
41. 8.176 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 B2 L B F' R U' F D U' L' F 
42. (10.488) F2 D' B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U R' D L' D2 R2 B2 F D R2 
43. 7.929 D' L' F' B2 R2 F2 B U' B U2 B2 L D2 R L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 
44. 7.393 R' F D R2 U' R L' U2 L' B U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2 
45. 8.184 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L D R' B' F' D F R' F2 U 
46. 7.478 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F D L F2 L2 U F2 D L2 
47. 8.063 U2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F D2 R B2 F2 U B2 D' R' F 
48. 6.642 R2 D L U R U' B2 R' U2 F R2 F D2 R2 L2 F R2 B' R2 
49. 7.175 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 D2 L R' F L' U R' B L' D2 L2 
50. 7.046 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 D L B2 R U2 F L' R' U2 
51. 8.528 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 U' L R F L' R2 D U' R D2 F2 
52. 7.392 B2 R2 D' L' F2 R2 F2 B R B D2 F U2 R2 B U2 B L2 B' 
53. 8.496 U' F R2 L U' F2 B L' U2 F B2 R D2 R B2 R U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 
54. 8.169 F' D F' D2 F' U2 D2 R2 F R' D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 
55. 6.783 D' R' L' U' F2 U B D' R D2 B2 L F2 U2 D2 R B2 R' D2 
56. 9.304 F' U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R U2 R2 B' U B2 D R B' 
57. 7.033 D R2 B2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L' F L' R' B' L2 F2 U B2 F 
58. 7.809 U L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B' D2 R' D L R F R' D' L' F2 
59. 7.966 R2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F L' R U' B' L R' B F2 
60. 9.441 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U B' D' U2 B D2 L B' F2 L' F' U' 
61. 8.344 B2 L2 F L2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 R' U R2 B2 U L' D 
62. 8.410 B2 D2 U2 R F2 R D2 R' B2 R' B2 D' L U R2 B D2 B' F R' B 
63. 6.704 L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' L F2 D' B2 D' F' L' R D' U2 
64. 9.191 L2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' U' F' L' D' B' D B L' D 
65. 7.630 L2 D' R2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L' B' R B' D2 B U L' F2 L 
66. 7.607 L2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F' U2 B U2 F2 D R D2 B2 F L' B F' U 
67. 6.984 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D' U' R B' F' U2 F2 R' F' D2 L' D' 
68. 9.510 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D L2 B' D L U2 R D F 
69. 9.296 D U' R2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L U R U2 L2 F U2 F2 R' 
70. 8.056 D2 L2 F' D2 B F L2 U2 R2 U2 B U F2 L B2 F U' L2 F' U R2 
71. 7.303 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L' B' D' B' L' R' U' L' 
72. 8.145 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D B' D' U' B U2 R' F R F' U' 
73. 7.064 R2 B R2 U' D2 L2 U' L U' R2 F' U2 F2 B L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 
74. 7.001 R B2 U2 F L' F' D' B2 R F2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 D' 
75. 8.318 L2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 U L B L2 B D2 L R2 U' F' 
76. 9.231 U2 L' B2 U' B2 R' U2 R' B L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' 
77. 7.800 B U' L U L U' F2 D B' U R L' F2 B2 R D2 R2 L' U2 R' D2 
78. (10.168) F R2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 U F R2 D F R U B2 L' D2 
79. 7.812 B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F' D2 R' B' L F' R U2 L' R' 
80. 7.272 B2 U F2 D U F2 U L2 U F' R B D U' L B' D2 L D2 
81. 9.424 U R' B R L' F' U' B' U2 R2 B' D R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 
82. 7.393 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B D2 F U2 B2 R U L F' U' 
83. 7.455 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 F D2 R' F' U2 L R' U' B' D 
84. 8.048 L2 D L2 U B2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L D' B F2 U B U2 L' D U' 
85. 8.144 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 D U' B2 U' L2 B' L2 D U2 B' L' B R' U2 F 
86. 8.127 R B U D' B' D' L2 D R' D F2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 R 
87. 8.215 R F2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U F' D2 F L' R B2 D' B U' 
88. 8.009 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L F' D B' R' F D' U2 F2 L 
89. 7.448 F B D2 R B' U2 D' L' B U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D' 
90. 8.160 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 R U B L' D' R F' D B' R' 
91. 7.952 U' R' D B2 D2 L' F2 L B D R2 U2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 F 
92. 7.872 L2 U' R2 F U R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 
93. 6.992 D2 F2 B2 R D2 L B L U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 B2 
94. 8.632 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 R' B' L' U R B R2 F U L2 
95. 7.241 U B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 B' L R D F2 L2 U R' B R 
96. 7.239 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L' B F R' D' L F D' 
97. 7.303 F2 R U' F R2 U' F2 D F' R B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 D2 R B2 R' 
98. 7.359 R2 F2 D U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' U' B' R2 D B' L2 D2 F' U2 
99. 8.648 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 F' D B D2 B' R B2 D U L U 
100. 7.395 B' D' F' B U' B R U2 L' D R' U2 R F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 L2



Only took me ~1 year to go from having a sub 8 official average to having a sub 8 avg100 ;p


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Spoiler: Average of 100: 7.993
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!
Also, just wondering, do you work, or do you go to uni or anything?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 8, 2016)

Cale S said:


> L B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R U' R' D2 B2 R U' R F' L2 R
> 
> z2 L2 y L U L2 U R' F
> D R U R' D'
> ...



Holy crap man! Dang!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Nice!
> Also, just wondering, do you work, or do you go to uni or anything?



Going to uni next year, currently on a gap year


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 8, 2016)

29.52 on 4x4 w/PLL parity
31.50 w/Double parity


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Going to uni next year, currently on a gap year



The USA trip must've been awesome!


----------



## Berd (Sep 8, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Nice!
> Also, just wondering, do you work, or do you go to uni or anything?


He's on a gap year iirc.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 8, 2016)

4:00.32 BLD single! I think that's PB, but idk. sub 4:30 is good for me so yay. I should probably learn M2...


----------



## biscuit (Sep 8, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> The USA trip must've been awesome!



*Must be

Not over yet


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 8, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 4:00.32 BLD single! I think that's PB, but idk. sub 4:30 is good for me so yay. I should probably learn M2...


I thought you had some sub 30s?


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 8, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I thought you had some sub 30s?


lol, no. I used to be a noob who nothing about BLD and thought he could make fake sub 30's look legit... Sorry about that, but it's all good now.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 8, 2016)

(1:08.54) B2 L2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Rw D Uw L2 B' Rw B2 F' U2 D2 F2 Lw' F2 D2 U2 L U Bw2 L' D' L2 Fw' Lw' L Fw' Rw' R2 D2 Bw Rw2 Bw' Rw Fw' D2 F D' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' Rw Bw B Uw' Dw' D2 F2 L F Rw Uw' D' Bw2 B U2
Solve was good, but not great. Than I got a one move xcross on the 3x3 part


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 8, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> lol, no. I used to be a noob who nothing about BLD and thought he could make fake sub 30's look legit... Sorry about that, but it's all good now.


Good for you for admitting it and making it right! Faking solves will get you nothing at the end when someone wants to see official results. Tip: try learning TuRBo instead! I find it a lot easier to understand than M2, and TuRBo UF buffer is arguably better than M2's DF buffer for comms.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Good for you for admitting it and making it right! Faking solves will get you nothing at the end when someone wants to see official results. Tip: try learning TuRBo instead! I find it a lot easier to understand than M2, and TuRBo UF buffer is arguably better than M2's DF buffer for comms.



It's funny because it was actually a comment by you that made me willing to learn Turbo instead of M2 back then. However, I tried and came to the conclusion Turbo is just not my thing and went for M2 instead which is very easy to understand for me.

As some world's top BLD solvers use the DF buffer there doesn't seem too much difference, so I'd say one should look into both Turbo and M2 and decide which suits one better.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 8, 2016)

wasted a counting 8.03 oops

Average of 5: 10.16
1. 10.61 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 U F' L2 B2 U B D' L R' 
2. (7.93) D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 F D2 F U' L B D2 L' R' B' F2 U L' 
3. 8.03 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F D2 B U2 B2 R' F R2 B L R2 U' B2 L2 U 
4. (12.45) F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R U2 L U2 B2 D B L D' U2 L' R' F2 D 
5. 11.85 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' L' U F U B2 R' F2 R' U' F' 

7.93 had a cool 1LLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' F'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 9, 2016)

Learned another OLL, that leaves me with 2 left? I need to finish this, it's killing me


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 9, 2016)

yay accomplishment 19.19 Roux average of 5

16.58, 15.51, 27.32,20.37, 20.62
kinda sad, should've been PB


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 9, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Learned another OLL, that leaves me with 2 left? I need to finish this, it's killing me


Wat you don't know full OLL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 9, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Wat you don't know full OLL


Missing 2 dot cases now. Like 2 months ago, I was missing some line cases


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 9, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Good for you for admitting it and making it right! Faking solves will get you nothing at the end when someone wants to see official results. Tip: try learning TuRBo instead! I find it a lot easier to understand than M2, and TuRBo UF buffer is arguably better than M2's DF buffer for comms.



what's turbo? never heard of it...


----------



## Torch (Sep 9, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> what's turbo? never heard of it...



A method for solving edges blindfolded. I learned from this tutorial.


----------



## Chree (Sep 9, 2016)

Yesterday: Did some OH on the bus. Got a really lucky Xcross/PLL skip 15.xx, following by an OLL skip 16, shortly followed by a fullstep 15. All of which contributed to FINALLY getting my first sub20 Ao12: 19.97

Long day. Lazy Night. Figured I'd do a Master Kilominx solve before bed. Got PB single: 6:39.13


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 9, 2016)

29.85 4x4 solve in the weekly comp with OLL parity


----------



## Torch (Sep 9, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 29.85 4x4 solve in the weekly comp with OLL parity


Gogogo sub-Daniel officially

EDIT so I'm not double posting:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-9
avg of 12: 10.78

Time List:
1. 9.79 D2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 R' B2 R' U2 L D' B' L2 D2 F2 U F R2 F
2. 11.42 B2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 B' U2 D' F2 R' D' U' L' D L' U2 F'
3. 11.18 B L2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B D' B' D F' L D2 U
4. 10.74 U2 L2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B R U2 F R' D' B2 R U F U2
5. (13.22) R' D B2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U' R' D2 B R2 D' F D L2 U
6. 11.46 U2 D' L F2 U D2 R' F' D B R2 L2 B R2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2
7. 9.12 B' D B2 U2 R L2 B' U' R' B2 L B2 L F2 R U2 D2 R2 B'
8. 9.86 F' L2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 B U2 B U' F' R' B2 R' D' B2 U' L'
9. 12.33 R B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F' D' R' B' R' B2 R2 F2 U'
10. (8.62) F B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L F' U' L' R B' D' F2 R
11. 10.83 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R B2 F' D R2 B' R' U B
12. 11.02 R' U2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 B' D' B2 F2 L F' R

Got this on cam, solves 7-11 are 9.94 ao5. It was with spacebar timer and starting and stopping with the cube in my hand, though, so it's not really comparable to my other times.

DOUBLE EDIT: Video:


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 10, 2016)

8.43 squan single wheeeeee
also 45.10 4x4 PB single


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 10, 2016)

9.26 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 L' D2 U' R F' U R' F D'

Actually tied for best fullstep solve currently. I can't reconstruct but PLL was Y-perm, which I have not yet sub-1.5'd, so PLL skip would have been close to 7.5 :O


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 10, 2016)

PB roux average of 5 by 3 seconds!
(15.29), (17.65), 17.15,17.30, 15.78


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 10, 2016)

51.76 Kilominx avg of 5! first sub 1 avg of 5 lol. not practicing helps.
I love kilo so much


----------



## Cale S (Sep 10, 2016)

warming up at comp and got a 7.71 with LL skip lol

F' U D B2 L D' F' R' U' F D' F2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 L2 U B2

x2 R2 U L F' D' R' D 
y R U' R' y' R U' R' L U' L'
U' y' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R
y2 U' D' R U R' D
U R U R' U2 R U R' U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 10, 2016)

Got a 3:08 single, 3:14 MO3, and 3:28 AO12 on 7x7, completely out of nowhere.

My 7x7 PB was 3:22 and had been for at least 6 months. Then I got 3:11 followed by 3:08 followed by a mid 3:20s solve that was my fourth best solve after after those two solves and my old PB. Crazy. Dropped all the PBs by over 10 seconds in one session


----------



## Chree (Sep 10, 2016)

Was super tired after playing Rocket League with @Kit Clement (sorry you lost challenger status D: ) but decided to do some more Master Kilominx before going to bed. 3 new PB singles in one Ao5:

6:34.13, 6:30.67, 6:59.55, (7:28.48), (6:23.91) = 6:41.45


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 11, 2016)

59.82 kilo avg of 12!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 11, 2016)

fun solution, nice time
(9.62) F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' F D2 F' U B2 L' D R' B' D

D' B R // two cross pieces
U' L' U L // F2L1
y' D L' U L D // F2L2
y' Lw' U2 L U2 Lw U2 Lw' // finish cross
U L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L3
U y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L4
L F R' F' R L' U R U R' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
60 turns HTM / 9.62 = 6.23 TPS


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2016)

Helicopter Cube

(28.19), 29.84, 32.21, (36.64), 32.72 = *31.59 avg5*
27.02, (43.70), 42.13, 38.75, 28.19, 29.84, 32.21, 36.64, 32.72, 40.05, 34.06, (26.70) = *34.16 avg12
38.49 avg50
*


Spoiler



38.26, 43.84, 39.40, 46.65, 52.28, 53.22, 39.45, 27.99, 44.49, 45.28, 41.20, 40.86, 29.85, 35.67, 38.75, 38.05, 37.28, 39.46, 44.43, 30.79, 34.93, 35.53, 35.15, 49.50, 27.02, 43.70, 42.13, 38.75, 28.19, 29.84, 32.21, 36.64, 32.72, 40.05, 34.06, 26.70, 44.85, 42.88, 38.20, 37.80, 29.59, 43.53, 42.69, 31.74, 36.73, 49.94, 43.17, 39.71, 33.59, 42.13


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 11, 2016)

PB Mo3 and Ao5 (mentioning Mo3 just because it's sub-8). Gans 356 Air

Mo3: *7.98*
Ao5: *8.24*

1. (7.45) R' D2 B' D F' D2 R D F L' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2
2. 7.55 D B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F' U L' R' B' L B' L' R D'
3. (8.93) B' U2 R B2 U2 L R' B2 L2 U R' U' L D L2 R2 B' F
4. 8.41 D' R' U R2 F B2 R L B D' R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 L2
5. 8.74 D L B2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 U2 L B2 U B L' D L R2 B R' F

EDIT: Also a nice single

6.71 B D' R2 D' R2 L U B D L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 L2 B2


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 11, 2016)

New Roux PB: 17.05.
Also failed a ZZ PB because I kept missing the space bar...


----------



## Awder (Sep 11, 2016)

My new 3x3 PB on MFG Thunderclap v2 color: 15.14s.
Scramble:
F' R' F' D' L F' D' B' R' L2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2016)

got my stackmat back and now I can practice skewb again

3.45 skewb avg100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.45
1. 2.94 B U R U L' B' U' B' L'
2. 3.12 U' R' B' R B R' B L' R'
3. 3.19 L' B R' L B' L R B' U'
4. 3.44 R' L' B L' U' R' L U'
5. 2.80 U' B L' R L' U' B U
6. (2.36) B' L' B' U' B' R' L U B'
7. (5.40) L' B U' B L R B' R'
8. 3.54 U' L' R B U L R U R'
9. 3.93 B U L' B U' R B L' B' U'
10. 3.07 R B U' B' L' R B L U'
11. 2.94 L U R U' R' B L R' U'
12. 3.20 B U' L' B' L B R B U'
13. 3.01 R' B' U L U' B L' R'
14. 4.33 R' B U' B U' R' U L' B
15. 3.59 R' U R' L B R' U' L' R'
16. 3.68 U R L R U R U L' R'
17. (2.31) U R' U' L R B' R' U'
18. 2.66 R' U' R' U B' U B' R'
19. 4.63 L R' U' B R' B' L' R' L'
20. 4.67 L' U' B' L U' L' B' L'
21. 4.13 U' B' R' L' U L U B
22. 3.21 L' R' L U' R B U L'
23. 4.34 L' U' L' U L B' U B
24. 4.73 U R' U' R L B' U R L
25. 3.34 B' U' R' L R' L' B' L R
26. 3.34 L' B R B' U B U R'
27. 3.84 B U' L R U B R' L
28. 2.61 B R L U' B' L U' L'
29. 4.33 B R B U B' R' B' L'
30. 3.16 U' B L' B' U' B L B L'
31. 3.23 U B' U L' B L' U' B' U'
32. 3.01 L' U L' U' B R' U B'
33. 3.24 U' R' L' U L' R L R
34. 3.46 U' R' B L' B U R B' U'
35. 4.47 U' R' U' B' L R' U B' R'
36. 3.70 R' B R B L B U L
37. 2.75 U R B U' L' R B U
38. 4.41 R' L' B U' L U' R' B' L
39. 2.98 B' R' U R L B' U' B' L
40. 3.42 B' L U R' B' R' U' R
41. 3.66 L' R' U' R' L' B R U' R'
42. 2.73 B L U' L R' B R U'
43. 3.94 B' U R B' L' U B R L'
44. (1.66) B U' R' U' B U R U L'
45. 2.55 L' B' R U' R' U L' R' B'
46. 3.07 R U' L U R' L' R L'
47. 4.66 L B' L U B' L' R' U'
48. 2.87 R L' B U B' U' L' U'
49. 3.29 B R' U' L B' R' L B
50. 3.10 L' U' R L' R' B' U R
51. 3.43 L R U' R' B U B' R' L
52. 4.51 U R' L' U B U L' B U
53. 4.05 U R U R U' R' L' U'
54. 3.30 B L' U' R' B' L' R L
55. 3.33 B L B U' L' U R' L
56. 3.44 B U R' U L U' B L' U'
57. 5.07 B U L' U L B' R' U L
58. (6.21) R' L' U' L U' R B L R
59. 3.14 B' R U' R' L B' R' B U'
60. 3.03 U L U R' L U B' R' U'
61. 4.20 U' L B U' L U R L'
62. 3.87 U R' L' U' L U' L' R L'
63. 4.10 L U L R B R' U R
64. 2.92 U' L' R' L U B' L U'
65. 3.76 U' L U R' L U R' L
66. 4.08 L' B' L R B' U B U'
67. 3.34 U' L U L B' U R' U B L'
68. 3.07 R' L U B' R B' U B U
69. 3.23 R L' U L' B' R B R'
70. 2.73 U R' L' R L U' L B R'
71. 3.40 B' R' U L' U B U' B' L'
72. 3.33 B R' U L' R B R B' R'
73. (7.38) U' L' U R' U L R' L' R
74. 3.02 U L' R L R B' L' U
75. 3.53 L' U' L B R' U R U' R'
76. 3.69 U B R U L R' U' R
77. 3.14 U' B' L U' L R' L U'
78. 2.79 L U R U' B L U' R' U'
79. (5.59) U B R L U R U' B U
80. 3.06 B' U R L B L' U' B
81. 3.81 U' B R' U' B' L B L' U'
82. 3.10 R' B' L' U R B' R B U
83. 3.19 R B L U' B U L U'
84. 2.93 U B' U' L' R' B U B' U'
85. 3.52 L R' U L U B U B' L'
86. (2.00) B' U B U' L' R' U B U'
87. 4.32 U' L' B R B' U' R' U' R
88. 3.14 U' R' B' U L' U' B U'
89. 3.35 L B' R L' U L U' R U'
90. 3.23 L' R U' L U' L U' L'
91. (6.09) B' L' B U L R L' R
92. (1.90) U' R' L R' U L B U'
93. 3.43 U' R B' R B U L R' L
94. 2.84 L R' B L' B' U B' R'
95. 3.61 U L' U R' B R' U' B'
96. 2.66 L' U B' L' U' B' R' B'
97. 2.87 U' L U' R B' L' R' U'
98. 3.00 R' B' R' B' L' U' L U'
99. 3.15 L R U' B U' B L' B'
100. 3.51 B U' R U' B' U' L' U R'


----------



## Meow (Sep 11, 2016)

3x3: 9.05 ao50 and 9.37 ao100, pretty easy solves


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2016)

official pb's from yesterday

- 11.35 3x3 average 2 times, one with a counting 12.88 
- 8.60 single, got a sub-10 in all 3 rounds
- 47.29 4x4 average
- 3.53 2x2 average, should have been a lot better because easy scrambles
- 2.76 2x2 single tied pb, 2 moves to PBL but I got nervous and messed it up
- 26.46 OH average, 8 second improvement
- 22.81 OH single with F R U' R' U' R U R' F' 1LLL
- 1:32.87 megaminx average with 1:29.50 single
- 3.48 skewb average, should have been NAR, featured a DNF, duplicate scramble + resolve, and almost a second DNF
- not pb but I got a 2:36.25 4BLD which had faster execution than NAR
- also not pb - 45.44 3BLD mean with counting 54


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 11, 2016)

Torch said:


> EDIT so I'm not double posting:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-9
> avg of 12: 10.78
> ...



Your PBs are so similar to mine in heaps of events!


----------



## Cale S (Sep 12, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.87
1. 9.83 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R F' U2 R' D U' R D' U2
2. (7.73) B2 R' B2 L2 B2 R B2 R B2 D2 B2 U L B2 F' L2 F2 L' B2 L
3. 8.64 L2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 B' F U B2 L U2 R B R'
4. 11.10 L2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D L2 B' R' F' D B' L' D B D' L'
5. 9.35 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U B' U' R' F R2 D2 B R'
6. 10.34 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 D F2 U R2 B D' R D2 B F U L R2 B' L2
7. 10.40 L F U B L F2 R2 U F B' D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D F2 B2 D2 L2
8. 9.91 L D2 L' U2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 D2 B' U2 L' U' L2 B U2 B' F R'
9. (11.24) B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' B' U2 R U' B' L F L' R2
10. 10.57 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R' U R B R F D2 R' B
11. 9.83 B L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 U R' D' L B R' U2 B R B'
12. 8.74 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' D' R U R2 U L U' B' U

7.73 had R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R for 1LLL, which I've gotten twice today

not pb, but 10.14 avg25 is pb


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 12, 2016)

31.76 F Rw D B' D' Uw2 R' Rw' Uw Fw F R L U' Rw B L' Uw B Fw Uw U Fw' Rw' Uw D2 Rw' Uw' Fw B2 F2 D U2 Fw2 R Uw R2 U2 L' D2

Should have been sub 30. Was very lucky with all 4 cross edges, then had two 1 second pauses in the 3x3 part. Otherwise godly solve for me. 
Also 37.32 Average of 5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 12, 2016)

first 2x2 session after euros podium, nice avg12:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-12
avg of 12: 2.46

Time List:
1. 2.71 U R2 U R F U' R2 F' R' 
2. 2.19 F R2 F2 R2 U F' U' R U2 
3. 2.02 R U R U2 R F2 R' F R U2 
4. 2.77 U R2 U R' F' U R' F U 
5. 2.34 F R2 U' R' F2 U F' U' R2 U' 
6. (3.47) R2 U' R2 U2 R' F U' F2 R' 
7. 3.00 F U' F2 R2 U F R' U F2 
8. 1.69 R2 U F U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 
9. 2.30 F2 U F U R' F R' F2 R' U' 
10. 2.86 R U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
11. 2.75 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F U R2 
12. (0.66) F R U' R2 U F U F' U'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2016)

Average of 5: 8.86
1. (7.75) L F2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' B D' L' U' F' U' F2 L' R' D' 
2. 9.04 R' B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L F2 L' F2 U2 B' R2 U' F' D R2 F2 R2 U R2 
3. 7.77 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 F L2 D2 L2 U' R B' L' R' F2 U2 R F D' 
4. 9.77 R D B' U L' B L D2 B R' F R2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 
5. (11.13) F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 F' D' B U R U' F2 L R F2


----------



## RhysC (Sep 13, 2016)

3BLD - PB single + first ever ao5 = fun

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-13
avg of 5: 2:45.22

Time List:
1. (1:59.92) R2 B' D2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 D R' F2 U2 R2 F' L' B 
2. 2:47.24 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U B' L2 D B' D2 F L R' D' F 
3. (DNF(3:48.43)) L2 F2 B' R' D' F2 U F2 B' L' U R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 D 
4. 2:30.61 B' R2 D B' L' D B' U B2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F R2 B D2 R 
5. 2:57.80 U' B D2 L2 B2 D' L' U2 R U D2 B' U2 R2 F B2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 13, 2016)

Pyra PBs: 4.59 ao12, 5.18 ao50, 5.47 ao100



Spoiler: Times



1. 6.034 B R L U L' B R' U' b' u'
2. 4.714 L' U R U' L' B L' R' U l' b'
3. 4.699 L B L U' L B' R B' r
4. 5.579 U' L' U L' U' B' R' B l' r' b' u
5. 3.859 U' L U' L U L' R U' l' r b'
6. 5.808 L' R U' R L' R' B' L' l r b'
7. 5.473 U B U B' U L' R L b u
8. 4.586 L U' L' U' L B' R B l r' b u
9. 5.497 U R U' L' R' L' R' L b u
10. 9.642 L B U' B L' R U' R U l r' b' u
11. 3.813 B' L' R U' R U' L' U' l' u'
12. 7.733 U' R' B' U B' L' U B l' r' b u'
13. 4.718 L' B R L' R' U L' B l u'
14. 6.555 R U' B L U' R B L r' u
15. 10.543 L R' L' B' U R' B R l r' b u'
16. 5.795 L' U L R U' L B U' l r' u'
17. 6.620 L R L' U L' U' B' L' r' b u
18. 6.072 U' L' U L R B' U' R U' l' u'
19. 4.991 U L R' B L U B' L B' b u'
20. 6.040 U B' R' L U B' L' R' l u'
21. 5.258 R' B R U' L B L U l r'
22. 5.693 U R' L R' B' L R' B' l r' b
23. 7.776 U L B' L' U L' R U' R r b
24. 6.108 B U' L' R' U R B' L' l' r'
25. 5.271 U' R B' L' U R' B' L' B' l' b u
26. 4.034 R U R' B' L U R' B'
27. (2.666) U R' B R L' R U' B' l r
28. 4.855 U R B R U' R L' B' l' r' u
29. 5.062 U R L R U' B R' B r' b u
30. 6.599 L' U' L B' L U' R' L l r' u'
31. 6.462 U' L' U' B' L U' L R l r' b' u'
32. 4.645 B' U R' U' B R' U L' r b'
33. 4.772 U L B U R U B R' l' r' b'
34. 6.329 U L' R' U' B L R' L' U' l' b
35. 6.212 U L U L' R' B U L l
36. 4.904 U R L' R' B L U' R r' b u
37. 4.112 U' R L B' R' U B' U l' r u'
38. (12.958) U R B L B' U L R' l' b'
39. 4.463 U R B' U L B L' U' L' r' u
40. 7.061 L' B' U' R B' L U' B l' r' b u'
41. 5.113 B' L R' U R U B L' r' b
42. 3.646 R U L U' L' R L B' l' r u'
43. 4.962 U' R L' U' B L' R' B' l b'
44. 5.434 U' L R' U' L B U' B r' u'
45. 5.470 U B U' B L' U' R' U' L b' u
46. 5.580 R' L' U L' B' L' B' U' l' r' u
47. 6.571 U' L' B' L R' U L' B l' r' b' u'
48. 6.159 U' B U' L R B' U' L B' r b
49. 5.732 L B L' U L' R' B' U l' b' u
50. 5.213 U' R' U L B' L' U' B' r' b' u
51. 4.159 L R U' L U' R' L R' l b'
52. 5.072 L U R L B' U L R' r' b
53. 6.193 U B L' B' R' L U' L' l' r b' u'
54. 4.784 U' R' B L' B L R' U' l' r' b'
55. 6.633 U' B' R B' U' R' L' U' l r b u
56. 5.782 B L R' L' R' L U' B' r' b' u
57. 7.216 R L' B R' B L' U R r b u
58. 3.848 U L R B' L' B' U' B' l r u
59. 5.160 U' B' R L' B' U R U l' u
60. (10.925) U B R B' R B' L U r' b'
61. (3.104) U' L' U' B' L U L' B' l' r'
62. 4.728 L R B' U R L' R' B u'
63. 5.896 U' B U' R' B' R L' R' b u'
64. 6.219 R' B' U L B R' U R' l' r b' u
65. 4.123 U B' R U' L U' B U l' b'
66. (3.290) U L' R' U' R' L R' B b u
67. 4.897 U L U' R' B L' R' U l b'
68. 4.529 B U R L' U' R U' L r' u
69. 5.487 U R U' B U L B' U' L l' r b' u'
70. 4.554 L' R' U L' U' R' U' R l' r' b u'
71. (3.518) L R' B L' U' R L B' l' r
72. 5.497 L R' B' R L B U R L' r b' u
73. 4.344 U' R' B' U L R' B U' L' l u'
74. 4.707 B U B R' L B' R' L' l
75. 4.780 R B R' L' R' L' B R l' r b' u
76. 5.039 R L R' L U' R' L' R' r' b' u'
77. 6.296 U R' B U' L' B U L l b' u'
78. 4.352 U L B' R B' U' B L' U b
79. (11.873) L U R' U' R' B U' B r' b' u
80. 5.407 U L B U' B R U L l b u
81. 4.430 L' U L R' L' B' U R' l' b
82. (3.641) R U R U L' U' B U' u'
83. 4.474 U L R L U B R L l' r
84. 6.527 L U R' B L R' U R' l u
85. 4.923 U L R L U B L' U l r u'
86. 6.595 U L U L R L B' L' l r b' u'
87. 4.736 B L R' L' B L' B R' r' u'
88. 6.685 B L B R L U B U l' r' b' u
89. 4.793 U R L' R L' R U' L' U r' b u
90. 5.795 R L' U L' R B' L R b' u
91. 5.731 R L' U' R' L' R U' R' l u
92. 4.448 U R U' L' U B' R U r' b' u
93. 4.573 U' L U L R U L' B' l b' u'
94. 5.828 U L U L B U' R' L l' r
95. 4.881 L R U R' L U B L' b' u
96. 5.415 U R L' U L' U B' U' R l r b' u
97. (10.650) L' R' U' L' U' R B' R l' r' u
98. 6.225 U' B R' U L' B R' L' r b u'
99. (12.059) U' B L' U' B' L B' R u'
100. 4.743 L U L' U' R L' U' B r' u'


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm relatively new to squan so I don't know the odds of this but I just got a CP and an EP skip in the same solve! I'm assuming this is like the squan equivalent to an LL skip...
Anyway, 26.41 PB!


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2016)

1:18.91 5x5 PB avg12 with a 1:05.29 single wat


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 13, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Double PB fail!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-13
avg of 5: 9.94

Time List:
1. 8.98 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R B' U F2 L U L2 U2 L2 B'
2. 9.28 D L B' L B' R2 L B R2 L2 U2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2
3. (7.24) F2 D' B' D' L2 F L U2 R' U2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F
4. (DNF(5.85)) R' F' L' D2 B U R' F U R U F2 D' R2 D F2 U' F2 B2 R2
5. 11.55 F' D2 F' R' L2 B U' D' B2 L' U' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2

I got super nervous after the 3rd solve because I knew this could easily be a PB Ao5 and as a result I screwed up an H-perm on the 4th solve which would've been a pb single by a long shot. at least the avg was still sub-10...


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 13, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I'm relatively new to squan so I don't know the odds of this but I just got a CP and an EP skip in the same solve! I'm assuming this is like the squan equivalent to an LL skip...
> Anyway, 26.41 PB!



PBL skip? There are 2000 PBLs so it's not that different.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2016)

LOL

4.74 R2 D2 B2 F R2 B' F' U2 F L' R' D R U R2 D U' F' U2

x2 y R' F D2 R' D2
U L U' L'
R U' R2 U R
y' R' U2 R
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U R

25 moves, sub my fmc pb lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 13, 2016)

2 nice sq1 single from today, 9.19 is second best

1. 9.19 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-3, -2)

1. 9.43 (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)/


----------



## Neptunolium (Sep 13, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-13
single: 14.568

Time List:
1. 14.568 B R2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B U2 R2 U' B' R F L' B F2 D2 U F

New PB by about 3 secs! It was an easy cross(red) so easy to see where the F2L pairs would be, but yaaaay anyway


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 13, 2016)

avg of 5: 19.75

Time List:
1. 19.36 D2 B L B' U2 F2 D F2 R' F D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B D2
2. (15.58) D L2 B2 R2 U R2 D U2 F2 U L2 F U' R' D' U R U2 F' L2
3. 20.76 L U2 L U2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 R' F' U B2 L R' B' L2 U' L2 F'
4. (24.77) U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 F L2 F' R2 L U F' D2 L2 D F' L U F'
5. 19.11 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B U' F' R2 B L B L U B

First OH Sub 20 Average of 5 .
Also 20.93 Average of 12.


Also, Finished my first 10000 solves of my 42695 Cube Marathon after 30 Days .
Stats:
3988 3x3 Solves
1353 2x2 Solves
1006 Skewb Solves
400 Pyraminx Solves
2090 OH Solves
837 4x4 Solves
326 5x5 Solves

So many PBs so far. But still a bit under estimate to finish this year :/


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 13, 2016)

OH (ZZ)

14.05 F2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' F' R D' B' R' B L' D2 U'
nooooooo almost sub-14

x2 B' R2 U L' F D' R D' // EOLine
z U R' U' R U z' // LF Block
U2 z U R U' R U R' U' z' // LB Block
R' U2 R U'R' U' R // RB Block
R U R' U R U' R' // RF Block
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
58HTM = 4.12 TPS
Yay I finally scrambled right.
This was in the race to sub-20 also.


----------



## RhysC (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh my lord. OH MY LORD.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-14
avg of 5: 8.73

Time List:
1. 8.50 F D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 U' F' D' F L F' L' B F2 R' 
2. (8.20) L F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 D2 U2 F' D' B' L' B2 R D F U' L' 
3. 8.70 R' U2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B2 D L2 R' F D' L' F' L' U 
4. 8.97 R2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 U L2 B' L B D B' U' 
5. (11.98) R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 R2 D B' U2 F D B'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 14, 2016)

1.84 2x2 ao 1000.
1.95 ao 3000.
My ao50 and 100 have been sub 2 for the last 2500 solves. 
I think it's safe to say that I'm finally sub-2.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 14, 2016)

best avg5 in quite some time, I got slow lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-14
avg of 5: 7.77

Time List:
1. 7.68 R' U2 B R U F' D2 L' D U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 
2. 7.53 F L' F2 R' U R U' D F2 R' F D2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 B' 
3. 8.07 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L U F U' B2 F U' F2 D R 
4. (9.51) L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B D2 R2 L' U' F2 L B D' F' L U' 
5. (7.39) D2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 B R' U B D' B F D2 L' B2 F'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-14
solves/total: 163/163

single
best: 6.83
worst: 20.20

mean of 3
current: 12.70 (σ = 6.53)
best: 7.83 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 5
current: 9.66 (σ = 1.38)
best: 8.02 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 12
current: 10.10 (σ = 1.61)
best: 8.45 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 50
current: 9.41 (σ = 1.17)
best: 9.03 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 100
current: 9.35 (σ = 1.17)
best: 9.15 (σ = 1.05)

Average: 9.33 (σ = 0.98)
Mean: 9.50

What the heck. Previous PB avg100 was 9.51


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

Whooooo! Skewb! not sure what my PB is but this might be it!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-14
avg of 5: 7.63

Time List:
1. 7.85 L U' B R B R' B' L R' 
2. (15.25) L B U' B U' R' B' U' 
3. 6.91 B' R L R L U B U' L 
4. 8.12 L R' U' R U B' R U L' 
5. (5.43) L B' R L' R' B' L U'


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 14, 2016)

Finished tcll+! That took a lot longer than I thought it would but I'm glad it's done because I've been noticing a lot more easy setups for it


----------



## Owen (Sep 14, 2016)

avg of 12: 19.159

Time List:
1. 19.879 L2 F2 L U2 L B2 L' D2 L U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' U' R2 F' L D 
2. 19.522 B2 R2 F R2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F L' D' F' L' R' F2 L 
3. 19.237 D L2 D R2 D L2 F2 D L F R' D' B F L2 B U' B 
4. 17.624 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F U2 F2 R2 U F' R' D2 B2 R F2 L U2 
5. (15.717) R2 F L' D2 R2 U' R2 B' L' D2 R' F2 L U2 D2 R B2 R B2 F' 
6. 20.508 B2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 L' R' B2 D2 U F2 L R' B D2 U' R U B2 
7. 17.363 R2 D2 F' R U2 L' U2 F' R' U B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U R2 U' 
8. 18.944 B' F2 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L B D' L2 D2 U' B' L2 R' 
9. 17.405 R' L2 D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' B F2 L' R B L2 U' F2 
10. 22.884 F2 L2 U2 B F D2 F2 U2 F L2 D' R F2 D R D' R B D R2 
11. (22.933) U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R U B L B F' L F2 L' B 
12. 18.224 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 L' U' R' B F' L' F' U2 F' D2


----------



## Berd (Sep 14, 2016)

https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x...F_U2_F_U2&alg=z-_x-_

R2_U-_R2_U-_R2_U_R2_F-


(1.01), Really nice solve + scramble.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 14, 2016)

Mega using ZZ-Spike

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-14
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:59.46
worst: 2:35.70

mean of 3
current: 2:14.64 (σ = 12.88)
best: 2:07.18 (σ = 7.31)

avg of 5
current: 2:14.01 (σ = 6.24)
best: 2:12.94 (σ = 5.39)

avg of 12
current: 2:14.17 (σ = 7.23)
best: 2:14.17 (σ = 7.23)

Average: 2:14.17 (σ = 7.23)
Mean: 2:14.74

Time List:
1. 1:59.46
2. 2:13.99
3. 2:08.08
4. 2:17.41
5. 2:19.49
6. 2:35.70
7. 2:14.96
8. 2:17.02
9. 2:06.82
10. 2:00.36
11. 2:25.38
12. 2:18.17

sub-2 single is very encouraging


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 14, 2016)

Sub-15 Ao12! Finally!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-14
avg of 12: 14.448

Time List:
1. (12.105) R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B D2 F2 R D2 F2 U' F R U 
2. 15.086 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F B R' F' B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 
3. 15.136 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 R' U' B U R2 U2 B' D' 
4. 13.484 U2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 B D' B L U2 L' B' L' B2 F' L 
5. (16.616) B' D' F2 L F' U R' U2 B' U L2 F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 
6. 16.295 R' U2 F2 R' U L' F' L' U R F2 R U2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 R 
7. 15.359 U' D2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 R' U' B R2 D F2 R' U2 B R 
8. 13.571 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R' D' L F R' D2 B2 D2 F2 
9. 15.429 R' U2 L' U R2 F R2 F2 D' R F2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' L2 D2 R' 
10. 13.795 D R' U2 F D' B R' U' F U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 D 
11. 12.189 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U B2 D R2 B' U B' U L U F' D U 
12. 14.139 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U L B' U' F' L2 R U2 F2 U B'

Solves 8-12 were a 13.83 ao5, which was my second ever sub-14.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 15, 2016)

3.41 skewb avg100
3.30 avg50
3.16 avg25 (only this is pb)

Average of 12: 2.92
1. 3.04 R' U B' L' U' L' R U'
2. 2.20 U B' L U' B L U R' L'
3. 2.62 U B U B U B U' R' B'
4. (1.81) U R' U B' R U' R' U'
5. (4.28) R' U' R U' B U' B' U'
6. 3.19 B' R' U' B R' B' R' L B'
7. 3.00 L B' U L' U L' B L
8. 2.91 B' U R' B' L B U R'
9. 2.78 L' U L' B L B' U' R
10. 3.81 U' R U' L U' R' L' B' R'
11. 2.76 R U' L' B' U B' L' B'
12. 2.86 R' U B L R' U R U' R

edit: reset session and started filming, got 3.44 avg100, 2.96 avg12, 2.43 avg5 on cam
edit: another 3.44 avg100, I think I'm sub-3.5 globally


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 15, 2016)

Second best single ever, PLL skip, cross on top, Gans Air

6.18 U2 L U2 D2 B' U D R' L2 D B U2 B R2 B' U2 B R2 F'


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 15, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Oh my lord. OH MY LORD.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-14
> avg of 5: 8.73
> ...


geezus. how did you get this fast?


----------



## RhysC (Sep 15, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> geezus. how did you get this fast?



I'm really not that fast, I don't even know if I have a sub-10 avg12 yet tbh 

Also ezpz scrambles help


----------



## Meow (Sep 15, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> cross on top



do cross on bottom

Accomplishment: 1.52 ao5 after not doing 2x2 for a while


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 15, 2016)

Got a tanglong. Gonna try it out for feet next.
2H ZZ

Mo3. 13.67 yus sub14

Ao5. 14.49

Ao50. 15.94 yay sub16

One scramble in there actually had an EO skip, but I only got a 15 cause F2L wasn't great and I suck.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 15, 2016)

Sub-30's are now more frequent for me on 4x4 than sub-7's on 3x3

29.23 B U Rw F2 Fw U' Uw D2 R' L2 U' Fw' B2 D' F B2 L F' Uw2 L' D' B Fw Rw' R2 B Fw F2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw U D L U D2 Rw2 D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Second best single ever, PLL skip, *cross on top*, Gans Air
> 
> 6.18 U2 L U2 D2 B' U D R' L2 D B U2 B R2 B' U2 B R2 F'


Why'd you relapse lol


----------



## KevinG (Sep 15, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Finished tcll+! That took a lot longer than I thought it would but I'm glad it's done because I've been noticing a lot more easy setups for it



Where did you learn it?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 15, 2016)

2nd best mo3 with 3rd best single 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-15
mean of 3: 31.27

Time List:
1. 35.61 R' L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 R B' L' F' D R B2 D L D2 
2. 31.56 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' F' R' U2 R D B U' F2 L2 F 
3. 26.63 F R2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' U B2 F2 R U' B L' F R' U2


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 15, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Finished tcll+! That took a lot longer than I thought it would but I'm glad it's done because I've been noticing a lot more easy setups for it


How many 2x2 algs do you know? like 200? And knowing so many LL cases I don't get how you don't have the WR.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 15, 2016)

KevinG said:


> Where did you learn it?


Cyotheking.com Is the best place for 2x2 algs, but if you haven't learned cll learn that first.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 15, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Cyotheking.com Is the best place for 2x2 algs, but if you haven't learned cll learn that first.



Lol i know full EG haha
Thank you tho!
I just thought there might be a better list because some of chris' tclls aren't too great


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 15, 2016)

KevinG said:


> Where did you learn it?


I used cyotheking because it's the only one I could find but I use some of Rays algs that the site links to under best algs because a lot of those are better


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 15, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> How many 2x2 algs do you know? like 200? And knowing so many LL cases I don't get how you don't have the WR.


Yeah I think it's like 210 or something. I avg ~1.85-1.95 but i don't go to many competitions with 2x2, Nats was the first time I averaged sub 2 but I was just really nervous because it's nats. I could've podiumed but I misjudged like 2 EG1 layers as EG2. Hopefully Princeton I will get sub 2.


----------



## Torch (Sep 15, 2016)

Magic with feet in 2:55.31

What am I doing with my life

EDIT: Second try 1:51.10
Third 1:05.51


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 15, 2016)

Torch said:


> Magic with feet in 2:55.31
> 
> What am I doing with my life
> 
> ...


If I had a not broken magic I'd try this


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 15, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Why'd you relapse lol


I never quit


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 15, 2016)

First like of the first post of this thread


----------



## Cale S (Sep 15, 2016)

2.67 skewb avg12 on cam, YTUWR I think

Average of 12: 2.67
1. 3.88 U B' U L R' L' R U'
2. 2.61 U' B' R' B R' U L R' L'
3. 2.46 U B R U' R L' R U B'
4. 2.11 L' R' L' U' R' B L U
5. 2.36 U B' U R L' R' L B'
6. 2.23 U R' U' R L' B' L U'
7. 3.17 R' U' B U L' B U' R' U'
8. 2.54 U B R' B' U B R B' L'
9. 3.41 B U' B U L R' B' R
10. (4.36) L B' R B' L U' L U'
11. 1.93 U' B L R' L' U' L U
12. (1.38) R' B' R' B' L R B L' U'

contains 2.35 avg5 and was part of these:
3.03 pb avg25
3.20 pb avg50
3.38 avg100 (stackmat pb)


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 16, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-15
avg of 1000: 2.99
finally
(2x2 ofc)


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 16, 2016)

7.84 and 8.71 Square-1 singles, the 7 was awful considering the scramble

-5,0/2,-1/1,-2/5,-1/6,-3/4,0/0,-3/-3,-2/-4,0/4,0/-2,-1/

6,-3/-3,0/-4,3/-1,-2/-3,0/
-5,0/5,-1/-3,0/1,1/-3,6/0,6/5,0


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 16, 2016)

Megaminx WF. Using a weird ZZ method I came up with.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-15
solves/total: 6/6

single
best: 8:32.84
worst: 16:25.03

mean of 3
current: 9:41.92 (σ = 60.13)
best: 9:41.92 (σ = 60.13)

avg of 5
current: 10:13.41 (σ = 8.05)
best: 10:13.41 (σ = 8.05)

Average: 10:17.04 (σ = 9.79)
Mean: 11:01.00

Time List:
16:25.03, 10:07.30, 10:27.92, 10:10.39, 10:22.53, 8:32.84
-->^<-- lol this was from like a month ago with my SS

Dang this takes endurance. Last solve was a pure U case and a PLL skip.
4:55.40 is UWR by Louis Cormier. Probably will the only record I'll ever go for. Averaging 2m 2H doesn't really help either.
EDIT: Shoot. He has an official 45 mega ao5 and a sub40 mo3 WF. This is not going to be easy.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 16, 2016)

Megaminx PB ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-16
avg of 12: 57.878

Time List:
(53.066), 58.250, 57.339, 59.276, 56.673, 56.263, (1:02.060), 59.708, 57.656, 1:00.546, 53.420, 59.651


----------



## Torch (Sep 16, 2016)

41.88 Magic with feet

Sub-30 is definitely possible

EDIT: Lol I got really fast


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 16, 2016)

5:48.94 Square-1 with feet


----------



## Torch (Sep 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 5:48.94 Square-1 with feet


Now do Kite-1


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 17, 2016)

Torch said:


> Now do Kite-1


please no


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 17, 2016)

1. 6.655 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U2 L U2 R' B' R' D B R B' R2 

z2 // inspection
D R' F L' // cross
U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
y U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R // 4th pair + LL

first ever LL skip, previous PB was 8.75 (haha skipped the 7's completely)


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 17, 2016)

FIRST SUB 10 SINGLE   
9.397 D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B D2 R B2 R' D2 F' R U F2 U2


----------



## PlainCuber (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm all excited. I'm finally a consistent sub-1 minute 3x3 solver. My PB single is 33.51, ao5 is 49.12, ao12 is 52.32. Yay!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 17, 2016)

feet:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-17
avg of 5: 32.24

Time List:
1. 32.71+ D L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U' R' B' D2 U F2 R' D F2 L B' 
2. (29.55) L B2 D B2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F' L' D2 U B' F2 U' B' F2 
3. 30.90 F R U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 R' D F' L2 D L B F' D U' 
4. (37.55) F2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 R U2 R B D' B2 L F D2 L D2 U' 
5. 33.10 R' D R2 U F' U R' D' L' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D'

2nd best avg5 with 31.05 mo3. The 32 wasn't a +2, I just accidently entered a + after the solve lol
the 29 should have been a 25 as I messed up the jperm quite badly :/ 

But fullstep PB on orange haha

1. 26.03 U' R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 L F R' D L U2 F'

y' x' 
R' D //cross
y' U' R U2 R2 U' R //1st pair
U' R U R' U' y R' U' R //2nd pair
y2 U R U2 R2 U' R //3rd pair
U R U' R' F R' F' R //4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OLL
U' R U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 //PLL U

57/26.03= *2.18 qtps WTF*


----------



## PlainCuber (Sep 17, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> feet:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-17
> avg of 5: 32.24
> ...


Feet? Awesome job!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 17, 2016)

PlainCuber said:


> Feet? Awesome job!


jup thx

3x3 right afterwards:

8.68 avg50
8.81 avg100

and 5 fullstep 6's and only 7 sup10 solves, no 11's ^^



Spoiler



Average of 100: 8.81
1. 8.49 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B F2 D B U2 B2 D R2 
2. 8.25 R2 U L2 U2 R F L F R F' U2 R2 F2 B' U2 F' L2 B U2 L2 
3. 9.11 B2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' L B' R2 U B' L2 D' L R' F' 
4. 9.40 R B L2 F2 L U2 B' R L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 
5. 9.47 F D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B' R' U' L D' F' U' B' F L 
6. 8.75 L2 F L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B D' B2 L2 U2 L' B L2 U' R U 
7. 8.24 D B2 D F2 R2 D B2 D R2 B2 U' R D U2 L U F D F2 L' F 
8. 9.08 D2 L F' B U D' B R' D' L' U2 B2 D F2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 
9. 9.02 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U L U' B F2 L' U' B U L F' 
10. (6.84) F' L2 B R B D' B U' R' B2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 
11. 8.90 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' R' D2 B' U B2 D' L R2 U2 R 
12. 8.85 L2 B' U' F U' R L2 U' F' L' D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U 
13. 9.39 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 F L2 B' U B R' B U' R D' L' B D' 
14. 7.74 D B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F D B2 L' B2 L F' L D2 B 
15. 8.34 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 U L' F2 U' L' D' L2 F2 R' F U2 
16. 8.96 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 D B D L' F2 D F2 
17. 8.57 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' F' L F' D B' U2 L U R 
18. 9.80 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' L B2 D' R2 D2 U2 R2 U F D' 
19. 8.56 D2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 D' F' L2 F' L R F' R U2 B' 
20. 7.02 R' F2 U2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' F2 L U2 F' U' L B' F R B2 R2 
21. 9.23 F2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' U B2 R' B' U' R' U B2 F' 
22. 9.99 R' B2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D B' F2 U R B2 D2 R F' U2 
23. 8.86 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 B U F' L F R2 D' B' F' U' 
24. 8.05 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 R B D2 B2 U' R' D2 B' F D 
25. 9.90 B2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F L' B D2 B D2 L' R' D' B D' 
26. 9.15 L2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D2 U' F R' F' D L F2 L2 D' F 
27. 7.41 F L2 U F2 U' R' F2 U2 L F L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 
28. 7.98 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R D' U R U2 F R2 B D U' 
29. (10.12) F2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L' F' U' L2 U L D' F2 U2 
30. 8.30 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F D2 B' U2 L B2 U' L R' D R2 F2 L F 
31. 7.92 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U2 L' F U2 F2 R B' R2 U' R2 F' 
32. 9.20 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 L B' D2 F U2 L2 R2 D' R B' 
33. 8.83 F' L2 U2 R2 U L2 B' U B L' U2 D2 B D2 R2 F D2 R2 F U2 B' 
34. 9.38 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 F L' B U L' D F U' F 
35. (10.69) F' L F' R2 U' D R2 B D' L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 
36. 9.79 D' F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' R B2 R' F' U2 F2 R' U L2 R 
37. 8.88 F2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F' L D U2 L2 B2 F R' F2 U' 
38. 8.47 L2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R' D2 L U2 B' U2 B' R2 U B U2 L F' 
39. 8.27 R2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 D2 R2 U L' D' L2 R U2 B' R2 F L D2 
40. 9.06 F' L2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 B' D' L' F U R' D B' U' R' D' 
41. (6.67) F2 L' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 U B2 L' D R B' F2 L2 R' U2 
42. 9.92 U2 L' F D2 R2 F' U2 B' D' R' L' B2 D2 R U2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 
43. 7.24 L2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 D R' U2 B2 F' D' F' R' B' R2 F' 
44. (10.42) U F2 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U R B2 F' D' B L' U B' D L2 F' 
45. 9.82 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F L F' R' D B L R' D R' 
46. 8.39 B L2 B L2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 R' D' B2 D R2 B R2 U' B2 D R 
47. 9.27 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D L' B R F R' D2 R F2 U B 
48. 7.95 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 B R2 D2 R B' F' D2 B' R U' B' F2 D 
49. 9.08 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 B' R' D U' F2 R U' B2 L2 
50. 8.78 U2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 B' D R' D2 L' B' F2 D F' L 
51. 7.57 B2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 F U' L2 B2 L2 D' B R2 U2 R 
52. 9.19 F2 R' B2 F2 R D2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 F' R D U2 F U B2 D' B 
53. 8.45 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' F U L2 R D' L F2 R D' 
54. (10.20) L2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B' L D2 U2 L F' D R2 U L2 
55. (6.55) U' F2 L F' U' R' L B D B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L 
56. 9.80 B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B U2 F' L F2 R2 U F2 R' B' 
57. 9.44 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U' L R' B' U2 L U B' F2 L' 
58. 8.22 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' B D2 U' L' R B' D R2 D R 
59. 8.04 R U R B2 L' F2 B' D F' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R U2 R L 
60. 8.04 U B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L' F D L' R' F R2 F U' B 
61. 8.47 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 R' B' U R U' L B' L' U 
62. 10.06 D F2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U R' B2 L' U L D L' B' U2 
63. 9.80 R2 L' F' U B' L2 D' F2 R' L U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 
64. 7.88 B' F2 D2 F U2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L' F L' D' R B' U' B F' L 
65. 8.66 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F L' D2 L2 R U' F' D R' U2 
66. 6.97 F L2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D' B2 R D' U2 F U' F' U 
67. 8.43 R U2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 R' F2 U2 R B R2 D' U2 B L' U' B2 F' R2 
68. 9.58 F' R' D2 L2 B U R U L' F2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 
69. 7.64 U F' U' B U' R B2 L2 B D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' 
70. 8.62 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L F D2 F D' R' F D2 B' 
71. 7.93 B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 R F' U' F U B' F' D2 R' U2 
72. 7.95 F B R' F' B' L D2 F U' L' U2 D2 F2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 
73. 9.74 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 B L2 B U2 B U' L' D2 R' D B F D2 L' 
74. 9.66 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 F R' U' R U R U' F D' 
75. 8.64 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R' F' U2 R' U' B U2 L U' 
76. 7.79 D2 L2 U2 R U2 R B2 D2 U2 R' B D' R2 B F' L2 F D2 R 
77. 8.54 F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' F' D U R D2 B R' F 
78. 9.25 L2 U' L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R F U F D B' D B' F U 
79. 9.50 D2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 L B' D' F D F' D' B2 F 
80. (6.78) U2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F' D' R' D' L B2 L D' F2 U' 
81. 9.40 R2 B' D2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 R' F' L' R2 B U2 R D2 U R 
82. 9.68 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D F' R B' R U' L U' F' D2 F' 
83. 9.70 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 R' B2 D B' D2 B D2 U L F2 
84. 9.70 D2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 R U2 R' F R B L B' L2 F U2 B' 
85. 7.92 B2 U F2 U' R2 D F2 D U2 L2 B' L' D' B' D' U' L2 F' L U' 
86. (6.79) R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B' R' D' R D' F' R B2 F' 
87. (10.93) B U2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' F' L2 F2 U' B2 F D2 U2 L' U2 B' D' B2 
88. 9.16 F2 L' B2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 F' L B2 U2 B2 R2 B' U' F2 
89. 9.97 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' U' R F2 D B' F' L B R' 
90. 8.55 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 U2 R U' B L2 D' L D R2 D2 F 
91. 7.74 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F' L2 R' D B2 F U2 R D F L2 R' 
92. 9.45 L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D B R2 F' R2 U' L R' U2 B U2 
93. 9.09 U R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U B2 L2 D F R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' F' D2 U 
94. 8.73 F2 L' F2 R B2 L' R' D2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 L' B' D F L R' 
95. 10.07 B L2 R2 B L2 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 F' L' R2 F L2 U2 L' F2 U L' R 
96. 9.13 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' U2 B' U' R' F U' B2 R2 B F2 L' 
97. 9.69 F2 D2 F2 B' U' D L F' U' L' F2 D2 L D2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
98. 9.23 L' U D2 R F D2 F2 B U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' D' F2 U' 
99. 8.38 U2 B' D2 F U2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 U' F D2 U L B' L' F' R' D' 
100. 8.28 F R2 U2 B' R2 B L2 B' F2 L2 F' L F2 U' R2 B2 L' F' L' F2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 17, 2016)

6.90 3x3 single
4th sub-7, first with stackmat

U2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 F' R B2 U2 L' D' R2 F L2 D F'

y x2 F R2 U L2 D'
U2 R' U R
F' U2 F U' R U R'
y2 R U' R' U R' U' R
U' y' R' U2 R x' R U' R' U x
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' U


----------



## PlainCuber (Sep 17, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 6.90 3x3 single
> 4th sub-7, first with stackmat
> 
> U2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 F' R B2 U2 L' D' R2 F L2 D F'
> ...


That's awesome! Is the last alg ZBLL?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 17, 2016)

PlainCuber said:


> That's awesome! Is the last alg ZBLL?


No, that is the standard OLL/OLLCP (but in this case, it happened to force an EP skip). ZBLL is solving the last layer when the edges are oriented.


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 17, 2016)

*3x3*
Avg12: 13.22 -> 13.11
Avg100: 14.47 -> 13.88

*4x4*
Single: 51.04 -> 47.77
Avg5: 1:00.55 -> 58.50 (Way too slow with that Avg12)
Avg12: 1:03.23 -> 58.84


----------



## Cale S (Sep 17, 2016)

PlainCuber said:


> That's awesome! Is the last alg ZBLL?



It's a 1LLL

I use it for OLLCP and recognized it would skip and also saw AUF


----------



## PlainCuber (Sep 17, 2016)

Cale S said:


> It's a 1LLL
> 
> I use it for OLLCP and recognized it would skip and also saw AUF


I feel so dumb. What is AUF?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 17, 2016)

PlainCuber said:


> I feel so dumb. What is AUF?


AUF = Adjusting Up Face


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 17, 2016)

8.44 Clock single, PB by 0.04


----------



## Cale S (Sep 17, 2016)

*5.88 3x3 single*

B' R' L B D' B2 L2 U R' L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2

z2 L2 R D' R D2 R 
U L' U L U2 R U' R'
y' R U' R' U R' U' R
R U R' U R U' R'
r U2 R' U' R U' r' U' 

locked up a little after second pair, and did some weird rotation/AUF before LL
stackmatted, and almost on video but my camera stopped recording about a minute earlier (it literally turned off right as I stopped the timer)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 18, 2016)

Quinson said:


> 9.397 D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B D2 R B2 R' D2 F' R U F2 U2


Nice, sub me(9.42)
--------------------------
13.52 Roux PB single
B2 L B2 R U2 R F2 D2 R U2 R' D F2 U F' R F2 L B' U'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 18, 2016)

3x3 PBs
8.50 ao5
9.34 ao12
10.07 ao50
10.11 ao100


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 18, 2016)

Scruggsy13 said:


> 1. 6.655 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U2 L U2 R' B' R' D B R B' R2
> 
> z2 // inspection
> D R' F L' // cross
> ...


yeah, when I got my first sub-7 I skipped 'em too but I've gotten a dozen 7's or so since. GJ!


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 18, 2016)

PlainCuber said:


> That's awesome! Is the last alg ZBLL?


no just the stanard OLL, with ZBLL all of your edges have to face upwards. ZBLL then solves the rest of the cube in an OLLish length algorithm. It sounds amazing but there are over 400 algorithms...



> 13.52 Roux PB single


that is literally the the exact same as my Roux PB single!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 18, 2016)

2x2 lolscramble at Sandnes 2016:

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1740/events/2/rounds/2/results

Best time was a .58


----------



## Iggy (Sep 18, 2016)

9.56 3x3 avg500, last 200 solves or so were full of fails


----------



## Cale S (Sep 18, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 2x2 lolscramble at Sandnes 2016:
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1740/events/2/rounds/2/results
> 
> Best time was a .58


this was the scramble: R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F R U' R' U R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 18, 2016)

on the Rubik's brand I got at Euros lol. Includes 9.45 avg5, and I got a 7.81 NL earlier

Average of 12: 10.08
1. 10.48 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R' D2 B U' B2 F2 U L' R U' L2 U' 
2. 10.20 U2 B' D' B U F2 R2 L' F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U 
3. 9.25 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 B U' F' L' R' U L' 
4. 9.54 R' F D' L' B' R2 L' U R F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 
5. 9.56 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D R B D' R' F U F' D L' D2 
6. 10.18 F2 R B2 L D2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' F D L' U' F L2 U' L D' R 
7. (8.41) B2 L' D' F U' D' F L' F' R' B' R2 B U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 
8. 10.32 R' B' D' F R F' L' F' B' D F2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 R2 F2 L 
9. 10.21 R2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 R D' R2 U R' B2 F2 R' B D2 L 
10. (13.43) B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F U2 F2 L D' R2 D2 L' D L B R' 
11. 10.48 R F' D2 R2 B2 D' F' R U' L2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' 
12. 10.56 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 U B' D U' L' B L' R2 U2 F'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 18, 2016)

learned diagpi ZBLL, my first full COLL set

Average of 12: 9.98
1. 11.18 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U R2 D' F2 U F2 L F2 D' F' R B L B' D' U 
2. (8.52) B2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 R' U' B2 U2 F2 R 
3. 8.59 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B L' R' U2 F L F D U2 
4. (14.74) F2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 B U' L D U2 L B' L D U' F2 
5. 8.77 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 U' L' B' D L B2 R D2 U B' 
6. 9.82 L2 D2 R F2 R U2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' U B2 R' U' L' F U L B' D2 
7. 10.35 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' U R D L2 F' R B2 F' D 
8. 11.87 D2 L U2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L U' F U L B2 L' F L' F' R2 
9. 9.67 L' D2 L' U2 R' U2 R F2 L D2 R2 D' L' D U F2 R' B L U2 
10. 9.83 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B F' U2 L2 R2 F2 L D F L U2 F' L' U B' F' 
11. 9.47 F2 U' L' U F L D2 L' D F L' D2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 
12. 10.20 F' L F2 R' U L' B U' L B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U 

(8.52), 8.59, (14.74), 8.77,9.82
9.06 avg5


----------



## Umm Roux? (Sep 18, 2016)

18.800 ao12... Less than double Cale S, I am so happy only one counting sup-20
I am satisfied


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 18, 2016)

Mega ZZ-Spike

1:43.05 single
pure-sub2 ao5: 1:54.47
sub-2 ao12, 1:59.87.

EDIT: sub-2 ao50! 1:59.92!


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-18
avg of 50: 1:59.92

Time List:
1. 1:51.23 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 L' B' F D' B' D2 R' F 
2. 1:51.42 L2 D' U' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R B L2 D2 L' F U' R' D2 U' 
3. 1:54.39 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U' L' R' D L' B F2 U F D' R2 
4. 1:52.64 D R2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B L F2 L' F L U B' R U2 
5. 2:04.43 L R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 B D F L' B2 U F' L' U' 
6. 2:08.58 B D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F2 R' B R2 D' L' R' F2 L 
7. 1:54.37 B2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 R D2 R F2 R D B R' U2 R U' R2 F D 
8. 2:05.91 R B R' U B2 R' L' F' U2 L' B2 R U2 R2 L U2 F2 R D2 
9. 1:50.22 B' R L' U' D' R2 B' L' F L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 U' B' 
10. (2:19.13) L' B2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B D F2 L' D2 R2 D 
11. (1:43.05) L2 D L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F R D B2 U' L B2 U' B2 D 
12. 1:52.46 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 R' B2 F U R2 D F2 L' D' L2 B' U' 
13. 1:59.77 L D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 D B' R' D2 U2 R' F2 R U 
14. 1:54.15 F D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F' R' B2 D2 F' L' F L D 
15. 1:56.78 U R U2 D2 B' U' F D F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 L D2 L' 
16. 1:51.84 R2 F2 R U2 R B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R U F' R2 B U B R D B R 
17. 1:58.79 L2 B U2 B' D2 F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L F' R F2 L2 R2 U' R' 
18. (1:50.15) R2 U2 R' F2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' U' B D U2 L U2 
19. 2:13.91 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D L B' D2 F L F' R' U' F' D2 
20. 2:02.58 D' F' D2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 U' B D2 F2 R' B D2 U B2 
21. 2:15.94 F' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' L' B2 F D L' D' L' F2 
22. 2:09.76 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B U2 B2 L2 B R' D' F2 R2 B' R D L F' L2 
23. 2:05.45 B2 U L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B L2 D2 L D L2 U' B L2 U2 
24. 1:57.48 F2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 L' B D2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F U 
25. 2:02.34 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F2 L' U2 R B F' D' U' L B2 
26. 1:55.24 L2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R' B2 U B' L' B' D2 U' B D 
27. 2:07.03 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R' D2 B U L U R D2 F' L2 
28. 1:52.39 U' F' L2 U L' U' B R D R2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 R B2 D2 B2 R B 
29. 2:07.47 D' F' R B2 U' B R2 F' L' F2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' 
30. 2:00.05 D2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' D' F D' B R U' L' F D' 
31. 2:08.72 L F L2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' F' D L U' L D' B U2 
32. (2:24.48) U F' B L D F2 B R B F2 R' U2 B2 L U2 R D2 F2 L U2 
33. (1:42.93) D2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D F' U2 R U F L2 F' R2 B 
34. 2:03.64 D2 B R' L2 F R L' D' R' D2 B2 L F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R D' 
35. 1:50.22 F D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L U' F R' B2 D2 U' F' L R 
36. 1:58.94 D2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F L B F2 R' U L2 U2 B' D2 B2 
37. 2:00.85 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L U F' D2 U' B R' D' B' U R' 
38. 1:53.76 L2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B L' U' F D' U' B' U2 B' L' D 
39. 1:58.20 R2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' B' R B D U R U2 B R' 
40. 2:01.13 R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 B L' B L2 R' F2 U F' D' 
41. 2:01.15 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U L2 D R2 L U' B' D2 U' F2 L D B U' 
42. 2:12.72 F B2 R' B D R2 B R F' U F2 R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 
43. (2:16.03) R' L U L2 F2 B' L2 D R U R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' 
44. 2:05.03 U L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 U2 L F' U B' R2 D2 B' L' F' R2 
45. 1:56.49 R F2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B D U' L2 D2 U2 B D' R' 
46. 1:56.72 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' R D R2 D B2 D' L2 R' D F' 
47. 1:50.68 D F B2 L' F2 R F' L2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 
48. 2:11.16 U' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D L' R' F' D2 F U L2 F' U L2 
49. 1:53.49 U2 L D R' U D F' D2 B R' B2 D2 L U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 L' 
50. 1:56.69 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 B2 F' L' U2 B' L' D F R F2 L'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 19, 2016)

Roux pb single
1. 12.69 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F R F' L' F L' U B2 
@PenguinsDontFly try the scramble


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 19, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Roux pb single
> 1. 12.69 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F R F' L' F L' U B2
> @PenguinsDontFly try the scramble


4.88 haha I love that scramble


----------



## Iggy (Sep 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-19
avg of 5: 7.97

Time List:
1. 8.63 L R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B L2 F2 D2 F R2 D' U' R 
2. (7.59) R' B2 D' R2 F D F' U2 L U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 
3. 7.63 R L B L2 D R2 F2 B' D' U2 F2 R2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 R 
4. (11.18) R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 D R' U B' F D F' D' L' B2 F2 
5. 7.64 L2 R' F2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F L D' L2 D L' F2 U2

Got this a few days ago, didn't notice it until now lol. 3rd sub 8


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 19, 2016)

11.32 3x3 single: PB non-lucky 
11.321 L D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D' B2 F' L2 F' L' D F R'
z2 //inspection
L F2 y F' R' D' L D // cross
U2 R' U R // f2l-1
U' L U' L' U L U L' // f2l-2
d' L U' L' U L U L' // f2l-3
U F' L F L' // f2l-4
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // PLL
58 HTM / 11.32 = 5.12 TPS
Just noticed during this reconstruction that the whole solve had only three 180 degree turns.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 19, 2016)

13:29.31 8x8 PB single :/


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 19, 2016)

PB 3x3 single! Fullstep on stackmat too.
All I could reconstruct was 
z y R F R L2 D2 R U2 R' 
LL was R' U' R' F R F' U R and T Perm

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-19
single: 6.115

Time List:
1. 6.115 L' D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' R F' L R' F' U' L F' L' R U


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 19, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> PB 3x3 single! Fullstep on stackmat too.
> All I could reconstruct was
> z y R F R L2 D2 R U2 R'
> LL was R' U' R' F R F' U R and T Perm
> ...


I accidentally did an EO-Cross on white and ended up with a 7.39 with 7.13 TPS! Crazy TPS is easily possible when most of your solve is RUL


----------



## Meow (Sep 20, 2016)

average of 5: 7.99, third sub 8
first two solves were Oll skips 
1: 8.04 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' L' U' B2 D' F U' B2 F2
2: 8.09 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B L D' B L' R' D B2 U2 L' F
3: (9.44) U B D2 L2 D F R' B L D' R D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2
4: 7.85 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 F D' F2 L D2 R D2 B' D2 U2
5: (7.72) F2 B' D' R' D F L' D' F' L' F2 R' F2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2

Also pb single

F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F D L' U F' L' B' U R U2

y2 x'// inspection 
D2 R' D' R' //xcross 
y' U' R U' R' L U' L'// 2nd pair
y U' L' U' L U L' U' L// 3rd pair
L U L' U' L U2 L'// 4th pair
U Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw' U// Oll
37/5.47= 6.76 tps


----------



## asacuber (Sep 20, 2016)

3rd sub 8!

OLL skip t perm iirc

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-20
single: 7.82

Time List:
1. 7.81 B2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F U' L F U L2 F L2 F D2

E: did a session on plustimer ao12 and ao50 PBS



Spoiler



3x3

Number of Solves: 50
Mean: 12.27
Best: 8.66
Worst: 16.79
Average: 12.17
Current Ao50: 12.17
Best Ao50: 12.17
Current Ao12: 12.22
Best Ao12: 11.18
Current Ao5: 12.74
Best Ao5: 10.31

1. 12.09
20/09/2016 2:49:50 PM
U2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 D' U2 R U R' F2

2. 12.23
20/09/2016 2:50:20 PM
R B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L' R' D2 R' F L' F2 L' U' F' D' F D' F'

3. 12.00
20/09/2016 2:50:48 PM
R2 B' F U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F U L U2 B D B' L2 R' D2 F2

4. (16.79)
20/09/2016 2:51:18 PM
U2 B U2 F' L D R' U R U' F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2

5. 11.74
20/09/2016 2:51:43 PM
L' B2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R2 U' B D L2 B' F D B L' D

6. 12.49
 20/09/2016 2:52:54 PM
B R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 F L2 R B' F2 D B' R' F L2 B U2

7. 11.80
20/09/2016 2:53:17 PM
B U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F L D L B2 U' L U2 R'

8. 14.27
20/09/2016 2:53:45 PM
B' U2 L D F2 D' F R D R U2 D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' D2

9. 10.64
20/09/2016 2:54:12 PM
F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' U' B2 R2 F R B' L' B'

10. 14.38
20/09/2016 2:54:39 PM
U2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 F R2 F2 D' R' U L

11. 10.29
20/09/2016 2:55:06 PM
F2 U2 B U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U' L' R' U' L2 U' R' D' R F'

12. 9.48
20/09/2016 2:55:40 PM
L2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U L' B R U' R' U2 B' R2

13. 11.87
20/09/2016 2:56:06 PM
B2 R2 D' U' R2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' D' U' L U2 B2 F R' D L

14. 9.89
20/09/2016 2:57:02 PM
R F2 L2 B U' B2 U D F' R U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 B2 R'

15. 11.08
20/09/2016 2:57:31 PM
U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' L' D' B R2 B L2 F2 L'

16. 9.95
20/09/2016 2:57:56 PM
B2 U2 L' B' D2 B' U D' R' F D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F R2 F

17. (8.66)
20/09/2016 2:58:22 PM
F' L2 R2 F D2 F' U2 R2 D2 F L F' R D' R2 U2 F L B F2

18. 13.47
20/09/2016 2:58:49 PM
U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 L' D2 L F L D2 L2

19. 11.09
20/09/2016 2:59:14 PM
B' R2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' F2 D F' L' U L' U2 R' D' B' R'

20. 14.67
20/09/2016 2:59:45 PM
R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 F R' U L' B L' B U B2

21. 12.67
20/09/2016 3:00:44 PM
F2 R F2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 F' D2 B R' U L2 B2 F' L2 B

22. 14.15
20/09/2016 3:01:11 PM
U' L' U2 B R B R2 D' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 L2

23. 14.04
20/09/2016 3:01:41 PM
L F2 D' F L2 B' U F D' R' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' U2

24. 9.88
20/09/2016 3:02:04 PM
L B2 R' U2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 R F' L U2 B D R U2 B D' L2

25. 10.78
20/09/2016 3:02:33 PM
D R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U F' D' B L U L R' B2 R2 U2

26. 9.52
20/09/2016 3:02:59 PM
D' R L2 F B2 U2 R' F2 R' F R2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2

27. 11.51
20/09/2016 3:03:37 PM
R D R' D' R2 L2 F' U2 R' D2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U'

28. 12.78
20/09/2016 3:04:09 PM
U D L' D B L F U' F U2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 F' R2 F B2

29. 12.38
20/09/2016 3:04:34 PM
B2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 B D R U' L' B' R2 U2 F2 U2

30. 12.27
20/09/2016 3:05:00 PM
U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R F' R D L' B2 L' D' B2 D

31. 12.23
20/09/2016 3:05:27 PM
D' B2 R2 D R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' B D' R' F2 D B2 D' U F' R

32. 14.10
20/09/2016 3:05:55 PM
R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R' D2 U F2 L' U R2 B' D' U2

33. 11.91
20/09/2016 3:06:20 PM
U L2 B' L2 D' B R2 F R F' D R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D' R2

34. 14.12
20/09/2016 3:06:48 PM
B' L F2 L' F U R B R2 L' B2 R2 B R2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F'

35. 11.50
20/09/2016 3:07:25 PM
F2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' R' U2 F L2 D' F' D B'

36. 12.01
20/09/2016 3:07:51 PM
U2 B2 L' B R L' F L2 U R2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2

37. 16.57
20/09/2016 3:08:25 PM
L' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 L R2 D2 U' R2 B' F' U R U' L2 U2 L'

38. 12.91
20/09/2016 3:08:54 PM
R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U R D U2 R2 B R2 F U' B U'

39. 12.10
20/09/2016 3:09:24 PM
L2 U' R2 B' D' F' L' B' D2 L' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2

40. 10.17
20/09/2016 3:09:53 PM
D2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U L2 B R' B2 U R2 U B U' B R'

41. 12.43
20/09/2016 3:10:21 PM
R' B' U L U' F' R L F U2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 L' B2 D2

42. 12.04
20/09/2016 3:11:25 PM
B R2 D2 F R2 B F2 D2 L2 F D2 U F' L B L2 D' B F L2

43. 12.88
20/09/2016 3:11:57 PM
L2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B L2 R' B' D' B' L D' U' B' R'

44. 10.58
20/09/2016 3:12:25 PM
B' U2 F' B' D' F' R' L' B2 D' B' U2 L2 B L2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B'

45. 11.75
20/09/2016 3:12:52 PM
F B' U B2 R' U L' D' L U R' F2 R D2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 B2

46. 16.64
20/09/2016 3:13:24 PM
B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' R' U2 F' U L2 R' U2 F2

47. 12.22
20/09/2016 3:13:52 PM
D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D L' R2 D' L' D2 F R D

48. 12.23
20/09/2016 3:14:17 PM
L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F D F2 R B L' D2 L F' R

49. 12.64
20/09/2016 3:14:46 PM
U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F R2 U' R' B' U' L' B R' B2 F2 U

50. 13.36
20/09/2016 3:15:13 PM
R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 L' B' D B F' U L' D B2 R2



Can someone gimme ao25s? Cos I wanna see PB ao25s are there or not


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey guys just finished 250 solves yesterday!
Here are the statistics:-
244/250
Time List:
(P.B)Best mo3: 17.18!!!!
1. 17.66 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' F' D' B2 R' B F2 L' B' 
2. 17.90 B L2 D' F' D2 R' L' D F' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F' D2 L 
3. 15.96 L' R2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B D' B D L U2 R U' F' U
(P.B)Best ao5: 18.74!!!!
1. 17.66 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' F' D' B2 R' B F2 L' B' 
2. 17.90 B L2 D' F' D2 R' L' D F' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F' D2 L 
3. (15.96) L' R2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B D' B D L U2 R U' F' U 
4. (21.74) D' L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B L D U R F U' R2 U2 
5. 20.64 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 D U R2 D2 U' R D R' F' U B' U R D2 U
Best ao12: 21.29...'
Best ao50: 23.13...
Best ao100: 23.45...
Ao250: 24.37..
Mean: 24.14..
Best: 15.08!! F2 R U2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D' L B U' R' B' R U' R'
Worst: 50.65..:confused:
This was overall a pretty decent session..got some really really close PB fails..well that is all I have to say about these 250 solves...


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 20, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> Hey guys just finished 250 solves yesterday!
> Here are the statistics:-
> 244/250
> Time List:
> ...


Only list scrambles for the single, Mo3, and Ao5


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 20, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Only list scrambles for the single, Mo3, and Ao5


Ok


----------



## Meow (Sep 20, 2016)

L F' U D L' D F' D R U L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2

5.93 ll skip

Forced Oll skip plus pll skip


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 21, 2016)

I changed from the WeiLong GTS to my old Guo Guan Yuexiao and 
SMASHED PB Ao12!!!!!
From 10.97 to this....
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-21
avg of 12: 10.52

Time List:
1. 10.82 D B2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F U' R D2 U F2 L R2 U' L' 
2. 9.90 B D R2 D F2 L2 D F2 R2 D' R D R' F D U2 R U L' 
3. 10.04 U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 U' B' D' L' B D' R2 B U' B2 
4. 10.94 R' F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 B2 U B2 F' L U B' F L D F 
5. (12.01) F' R' F2 B' D L2 D' B' L' R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' 
6. (8.24) F D F' R2 B U2 L' F U' L' F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 L' 
7. 10.27 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L D L D' F R' F' D F' 
8. 10.79 D2 L2 U F2 D B2 D' U' L2 F2 U' L R2 U2 F' D' U2 R' D' U' F 
9. 11.55 D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 B' L2 F2 U' F2 R' B' L' B2 L' B' F2 R' 
10. 10.42 R D' B' R L F B2 R2 U' B2 R U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 
11. 11.49 U' B2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' U' L' U' B2 F U' B F' 
12. 8.89 R D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R F2 B' R D2 L U' R' D U2 B

Ooooooh yeah!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 21, 2016)

2nd fastest fullstep solve ever, LL was sexy sledge into aperm

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-21
single: 5.31

Time List:
1. 5.31 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' D' L B' D2 F' L' R' F2 U L


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 21, 2016)

3rd best avg12, including a 7.68 avg5  Both 6's were fullstep, failed the last 3 solves a bit though 
My cam stopped recording after the 5th solve rip 

Average of 12: 8.13
1. 8.26 D R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 B' D U' B' L F D F' R2 F' 
2. 7.30 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L U' F U L D' L' B D2 U 
3. 8.30 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F R2 B2 R' F2 D' R F D' L2 R' 
4. 8.18 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R B' L2 D2 R F L2 R B 
5. 8.00 L' D2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D F L' U2 L' B' U' F D B' 
6. 8.07 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 R U L2 F D L' U' L2 F2 R' 
7. (9.43) R2 D R2 U F' B2 L' F2 D' B2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F R2 D2 F L2 
8. (6.89) D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 D' R D' L F2 D B' L R F' 
9. 6.98 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D' B' R2 B' U2 L' F U2 F2 R2 U' 
10. 8.44 R2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 F L R' B' U R' B' F U' B' 
11. 8.83 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L D R2 B2 F D' R B L R 
12. 8.92 F2 R' L2 F D2 L D' R2 F' U2 R U F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 21, 2016)

3x3 One Handed: 48.66+, 45.24, 34.59, (50.12), (33.19) = Average is 42.83 LOL My times are super inconsistent at OH!! I broke my P.B 2 times!!


----------



## ThatFastGuy (Sep 21, 2016)

First sub 12 ao50. Quite consistent for me
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-21
avg of 50: 11.95

Time List:
1. 10.69 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' B U L2 R2 D2 B' F' R' F
2. 10.14 L' D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 D2 F R D B U
3. 10.98 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D R' B L' R2 U' F2 L2 F'
4. 11.16 D' R' U2 B' L D F2 D R' B' L2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U2
5. 14.19 R' D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D L' B2 R' F L' D2 B F2 R' D
6. 12.06 F R2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R' F2 D U L2 R' U2 B R2 B2
7. 12.44 D U2 B2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F R B2 U' L2 D L2 B' U2 L'
8. (10.10) L' B R' B R2 F' U' L' D2 F U2 D2 B2 L B2 R F2 B2 R2 L D2
9. 12.93 F B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F U' L B U' L B' R U'
10. 11.78 B' D B2 R L2 B' D L R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 L'
11. 10.97 U F L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B L2 D U' F' R' U R' B2 R' B2
12. 11.27 F2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 B R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D' R
13. 11.44 F U2 F D2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 R' D L D L B' D L' F'
14. 14.55 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 L' B2 R2 B U' B R D2 F2
15. 14.03 U2 R2 U L' U2 L' B R2 B D' B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U L2
16. 11.47 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' L' R' U' L2 F U2 B2 F R2
17. 11.06 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L B2 U2 F L' F2 L U' F U
18. 11.84 B D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' F' R' D2 U' B L R2 D' F R B'
19. 12.20 L F R' F' U D2 F' R L2 D R2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F
20. 11.79 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R F2 R U2 R2 U' F' R U B U2 L2 U' F' R'
21. 12.83 L' D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U R' U2 R' U' L' B' D B R2
22. 11.56 B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D' L R D R2 D2 U F D L'
23. 12.01 R D2 L' F2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D' U2 F2 L2 D F D F2 D
24. 11.26 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 L B F' R2 F L2 U B' F' U2
25. 11.56 U R' U2 D F2 R2 U' L B2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2
26. 10.75 B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 L' F2 U' F' R U F' D2 R2 U2
27. (14.56+) U' D2 R L2 U L F2 D F' R U2 D2 L U2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 D2
28. 10.86 L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 L R' U B U2 L' D U R' D
29. 11.72 F2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 D U' R2 F2 R' D L2 B F U B U2 B2
30. 13.41 B R L2 U2 R2 U D2 L D U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2
31. 11.39 B D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 B2 D2 U F' U R' F' R2 F2 D B' R
32. 13.10 U' R2 U2 B' R2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F U R D' R' B' L R' F L'
33. 11.45 U2 F' L2 R2 F R2 B2 F L2 B L2 U' F2 R B2 U' R' B L B2
34. 10.18 R B' R' U' F D R L' U' B D2 F' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U'
35. 11.60 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 B R2 L U2 R2 D U' R' U' B R
36. 12.56 D' R F' D B L' U' D R' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D F
37. 12.56 R2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D F D' F' D' U R B F' L2 D'
38. 10.64 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' L
39. 10.40 R' L2 F' B' U D' F' U F2 L2 F B2 L2 B' R2 B U2 F' L2
40. 12.19 F' U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' L D L2 R' U R D2 R'
41. 12.29 D L' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 R D2 B' U2 F' D' R F2 D L' D2
42. (9.53) F B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U F2 D2 B' R F D2 U2 F' L' R'
43. 14.11 F' D' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B' L' B U2 F2 L U L F
44. (15.64) L' B R' B2 D B' R2 L U F' U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U2
45. (10.00) L' D2 F2 R F2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' D' U B' U' L2 F'
46. 11.52 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U B2 L2 R2 D F' L' R2 B' U R D' R' U L2
47. 12.88 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 U B2 F U' L F2 R2 F2 R' F' L2 U2
48. (15.30) F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 L' R2 F2 D U' R' B' L2 B' F R2 D2
49. 11.84 B D' L D' R F2 B D F' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 L2 U D2 F
50. 13.84 U' B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R' U' F L R2 D' R U F' R2


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 21, 2016)

1:11.23 Mega PB single, beat my old one by 6.3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 21, 2016)

2nd best sq1 avg5 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-21
avg of 5: 13.02

Time List:
1. (16.45) (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
2. (10.93) (4, 3)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. 12.88 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3) 
4. 12.33 (3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
5. 13.84 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)

failed to roll ofc


----------



## nalralz (Sep 21, 2016)

150 Subscribers!!! Contest is up now!


----------



## Cale S (Sep 22, 2016)

probably tps pb

7.53
D2 F U2 L2 B L2 B F2 L2 U2 R F2 D R B' U' B' R D B 

x2 F' R' D' R' D2 R D2
U R' U' R U' y' R' U R
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
y2 R' U R U' R U R'
U' y (lol) F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

59/7.53 = 7.84 tps


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 22, 2016)

lol feet:

31.08 2nd best mo3 with 25.68 fullstep PB single on cam

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-22
mean of 3: 31.08

Time List:
1. 25.68 R2 D2 L D2 L U2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F' D2 R D2 U F2 R2 D' B' 
2. 31.55 L' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F U2 F2 R U2 L D' B2 F' L' D' U' 
3. 36.00 D2 F2 L B2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 D2 R' F D L' R U L' D2 L' U

failed the last solve as always, just like in this avg5:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-22
avg of 5: 32.43

Time List:
1. 30.36 L' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 L R U F2 U L' B' L R 
2. (39.94) R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B D' B' U L' D B' D R B2 
3. (30.34) B2 U R' U' F' L2 D B L U' B2 D2 R2 F B U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 
4. 30.41 F' D R' D R' B2 L2 U F R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F U2 B2 D2 R 
5. 36.52 R' B2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 D' R F' U' B' L' D2 R2 U' B2

all solves were fullstep... I suck at getting a sub30 mo3 or even avg5


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 23, 2016)

FIRST MEGAMINX SUB 2:

1:37.69
EP skip


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-22
avg of 5: 16.81

Time List:
1. (12.95) (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/
2. 17.17 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/
3. (19.57) (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)
4. 15.01 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/
5. 18.24 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)

Ayy. The squanlong isn't bad once you set it up

E:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-22
single: 6.39

Time List:
1. 6.39 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 B L B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L D' F
Fullstep, and I didn't misscramble, but I cant reconstruct


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 23, 2016)

1:00.762 5x5 single, what the


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 23, 2016)

PB SINGLE!!14.54!!Scramble- B2 R F D' L' D2 L' B' R2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' B
Sorry there is no reconstruction but I do remember I did the white cross, got a free red green pair, a bowtie and a pll skip.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 23, 2016)

9.49 Ao50 on the Valk3


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 23, 2016)

5x5 PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-23
solves/total: 16/16

single
best: 1:23.208
worst: 1:47.463

mean of 3
current: 1:33.981 (σ = 2.81)
best: 1:29.573 (σ = 7.11)

avg of 5
current: 1:35.038 (σ = 2.02)
best: 1:31.413 (σ = 3.87)

avg of 12
current: 1:35.112 (σ = 4.52)
best: 1:34.309 (σ = 4.83)

Average: 1:35.925 (σ = 5.65)
Mean: 1:35.851


----------



## Berd (Sep 23, 2016)

First sub UWR Gigaminx single! (On Master Kilominx!)

7:02.74


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 23, 2016)

ok, what tf just happened?

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-23
avg of 5: 29.29

Time List:
1. 32.36 R2 B2 R' D F R2 U B' U2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 R'
2. (42.06) F' R D F' B2 U' B' L D' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2
3. 32.91 L U' B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' L' B F U' B2 D B' R2
4. (19.21) B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' B' F D L F2 R' U L'
5. 22.61 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R' U F U L' U2 F L

didn't even had a sub30 mo3 before, last 3 solves are 24.91 UWR mo3 I believe
single is PB aswell, 26 moves. The 22 was OLL skip G perm and sub my former PB, too. Everything captured on cam, will upload soon 

reconstruction of the single:

B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' B' F D L F2 R' U L'

R' U F' U2 F' L F R U R' L F2 U' L //xxxcross
y' U R' U' R' //4th f2l pair
y2 R' U' R2 B' R' B2 U' B' /1LLL

29/19.21= 1.51 qtps


----------



## asacuber (Sep 23, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> ok, what tf just happened?
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-23
> avg of 5: 29.29
> ...



U wot m8


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 24, 2016)

This is a stupid scramble lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-23
single: 6.54

Time List:
1. 6.54 R2 B D2 B U R2 L' D B F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 F'

y
R D (L R) D
U R U' R' U
F U' F'
y' L' U' L2 U L2' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L
F U R U' R' F'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
U2

hyped for tomorrow though


----------



## Cale S (Sep 24, 2016)

5x5 OH in 6:06.95


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 24, 2016)

Did this in race to 20 thread:-
Round 518
CFOP
AoLong v2

*ao12: 19.23*

Times:
1. 17.37
2. 17.89
3. 18.97
4.18.70
5. 20.24(P.B ao5 18.53)
6. 22.01
7. 24.71
8. 19.90
9. 17.81
10. 21.33
11.12.39(P.B Single)
12. 17.98(P.B ao12 19.23)
YESS GUYS YOU CAN'T IMAGINE MY HAPPINESS!!:confused::confused:THIS AVERAGE WAS P.BLISCUOS
Scrambles:
1. F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L U R2 F' D2 R' U L' D2
2. U F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L B D L D R' L2 B2 D2 F U
3. D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 R U B L B R D' B L2 U L'
4. F2 D L2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D' U2 B' U' B' R2 L' U2 R' D'
5. D B2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 F' U B' R D2 F' D' B2 D'
6.U' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 B R' L2 B2 R' U F2 D2 B2 R'
7. B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' U' F L U' R2 L' D'
8. F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 D R U F D B2 L' D2 B D F2 D' U'
9. R2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 B D' R2 L' D2 L' F D B2 R2
10. L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R F2 U R' L F R2 D B' R'
11 R2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R B' U' L B2 U F' D R' D' U
12. L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B U' B2 R U2 F' L' D R' L2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 24, 2016)

lol 2x2 PB
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-24
single: 0.410

Time List:
1. 0.410 F' R' U2 F' U' F' U' R' U'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 24, 2016)

49.72 megaminx single, 3rd sub 50


----------



## Cale S (Sep 24, 2016)

Average of 5: 9.18
1. (8.54) R L2 D L' U' B2 R2 U R2 F D F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' D' R2 
2. 9.48 U R' D' F U2 L2 B2 D' R' F2 R2 D2 F' B' U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' 
3. (9.72) F2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B D' U' F U2 F' R F' R' D' 
4. 8.89 F2 L D2 R B2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 U' R' B U' F' U' B' F R2 
5. 9.18 F D2 R2 L2 D' R2 L' D' L B R2 D2 B U2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 

9.97 avg12

also 1:14 and 1:18 5x5 singles in a row, WeiChuang is super amazing and I'm consistently sub-1:30 now


----------



## Xtremecubing (Sep 24, 2016)

8.4 PB average of 5


----------



## Cale S (Sep 24, 2016)

1:11.24 5x5 single
1:24.53 avg12

the single had a bad COLL + Z perm 
redux + cross was like 59


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 24, 2016)

8.63 official 3x3 single


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 24, 2016)

2x2:

1.00 single
1.91 PB avg5, also 2.01, 2.03, 2.08 and 2.14 avgs5
2.19 PB avg12
2.53 PB avg50
2.62 PB avg100

super stupid scrambles:

Average of 5: 1.91
1. (2.65) R2 F U' R2 F' U2 F U' R2 U2 
2. 1.91 F' R' U2 F U2 F2 R F2 U' 
3. 1.88 U2 F2 U R' U' F U2 F' U 
4. (1.46) R2 F' R F' U2 F U' F' R' 
5. 1.93 R F2 R' F R F2 R2 F2 R' 

Average of 12: 2.19
1. 2.34 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U' F R' U' 
2. 1.52 F' U2 F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' 
3. 2.56 U' F' U2 F2 R' U' R F' U' 
4. 1.46 F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 F 
5. 2.90 R' U F2 U R F2 R2 F2 U2 
6. (2.94) F2 U R F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U' 
7. 2.75 R F' U F2 R F' R F2 R2 U' 
8. 2.65 R2 F U' R2 F' U2 F U' R2 U2 
9. 1.91 F' R' U2 F U2 F2 R F2 U' 
10. 1.88 U2 F2 U R' U' F U2 F' U 
11. (1.46) R2 F' R F' U2 F U' F' R' 
12. 1.93 R F2 R' F R F2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 24, 2016)

Justin Mallari 8.04 OH NAR, 2nd in the world 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1765&cat=13&rnd=2


----------



## Tom01098 (Sep 24, 2016)

Learnt 30 of the 42 CLL's for 2x2 in the last 4 days  Hoping to do the rest tomorrow


----------



## Cale S (Sep 24, 2016)

barrel-1

15.33 single
18.20 avg5


----------



## Meow (Sep 25, 2016)

average of 5: 7.81
1: 7.68 R2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 D B2 F2 D2 R' U B' L' U' B2 F' D' L' R2 F
2: (7.45) D2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' L D' B' U' L' R' B D B' F
3: 7.77 U2 D' L' F' R' L B U2 B2 U' B2 L U2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 R' D2
4: (9.97) D F U L' F R2 B R F' R U2 R U2 D2 R' L2 D2 R B2 R
5: 7.97 B' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 L' B D F L F2 R' U' L' B2 F

4th sub 8 and all fullstep


----------



## Cale S (Sep 25, 2016)

new barrel-1 pb's
12.63 single
16.08 avg5
18.00 avg12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 25, 2016)

Jay's on fire... 2nd in the world avg, 4th for single

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1762/events/15/rounds/1/results


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 25, 2016)

56.72 5x5 ER avg by Mats with a counting 49.98 wat... 49.49 ER single, too.
Also .56 2x2 single by him, .62 AsR by another person 

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1763/events/4/rounds/2/results


----------



## Iggy (Sep 25, 2016)

Just had a megaminx breakthrough, but still don't have a sub 55 avg5 somehow

49.55 single, 4th sub 50. also got a 50.72 single
55.25 avg5, 0.13 slower than pb
56.54 avg12 wat
58.88 avg50
59.91 avg100 

A lot of solves still need rolling, let's see how much I can improve this


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

Tommy's 6.11 and 6.61

First sub 8's for him and previous official PB was 8.4

Nice!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 25, 2016)

2x2 PB (couln't reconstruct #3, probably a misscramble. the rest of the scrambles are stupid.)
avg of 12: 1.435

Time List:
1. (1.956) F' R F2 R' U F R' F' R' U 
2. 1.324 R2 F2 U' R U R' U' R' U' 
3. (1.020) U2 R2 F U' R' F R2 F U2 
4. 1.258 R2 U' R2 F' U' F U F2 U' 
5. 1.263 U' F U F' R F' U R U2 
6. 1.409 U F' R2 U2 F U' R' F' U2 
7. 1.619 U R' U2 F R F2 U2 R' U' 
8. 1.633 F' R2 F R U' R F2 R2 U2 
9. 1.650 R' F2 R U' R F2 R' F' U' 
10. 1.529 U' R2 F' R2 F R2 F R' U2 
11. 1.490 U R' U' F U' R' U R U' 
12. 1.170 R' U F2 R2 U2 F' R F2 R2


----------



## Iggy (Sep 25, 2016)

54.31 megaminx avg5, 59.33 avg100


----------



## Cale S (Sep 25, 2016)

1.05 stackmatted comp legal skewb single
L B U R L' U' R L'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 25, 2016)

Holy...
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-25
avg of 12: 10.50

Time List:
*1. (8.56) D' L F B' U2 F' D L' B F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 
2. 8.81 R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F R' D B' F' D' U2 B2 L R' D' 
3. 9.84 R U R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' R F2 D F2 L B 
4. 9.52 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' L B2 F L' D2 F L' F' U 
5. 11.53 B2 F2 R D2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' U2 B R' D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B U' *
6. 10.24 L' F' U' R' L' B' D R D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L 
7. (12.13) L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 R2 B' D' B R' U B U2 F D L' 
8. 12.02 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' R B2 U' L R2 D' R' D2 F 
9. 11.80+ U2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 L' F R' F D' U2 L U' F2 
10. 10.51 R' L2 U B2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 U' F2 L' D2 B' L D2 
11. 9.47 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' L R2 B U L2 D' F 
12. 11.28 L2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 U' B2 F U2 L' B R' U R' D' U' B

PB average of 12 and average of 5 (9.39, in bold)
Would have been 10.30 without the +2 

Also part of an 11.32 PB average of 50, which would have been 11.23 without the +2s.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 25, 2016)

9.90 3x3 avg12 with 9.09 avg5 on cam

10.02 pb avg25


----------



## Iggy (Sep 25, 2016)

1:00.27 megaminx avg192, time to stop. I guess I average 1:00 now


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 26, 2016)

13.97 NZ NR OH single! Not on cam cause......bad luck.
finally my first NR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 26, 2016)

ugh...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-26
avg of 12: 8.00

Time List:
1. 8.00 R2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F D' U2 F L' B D2 B2 D U 
2. 8.43 L' D2 R' B L B2 D' F2 U' R' F' D2 B' U2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 B2 
3. (6.30) U F2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F2 R B2 U' B D2 U R U' B D2 
4. 7.95 F D2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U R2 B' U L U2 R U2 B2 
5. 8.63 R2 F' R2 D2 B U2 F U2 F' L2 F' L' U R' F D2 B' D B2 
6. 7.44 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' D' R' D2 L' U' L R F' L' R F' 
7. 8.15 R2 U F2 L' D' B L' U' R' U2 L B2 D2 R D2 F2 L' B2 L D 
8. 8.15 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U' B D R U F2 L' R' F' D2 B2 
9. (9.21) B D B' R' U' F' R2 D B' R' B2 R' L B2 D2 R U2 D2 L B2 
10. 8.21 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 L' U B' D L' R' U' L2 F R 
11. 7.53 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 R' F' D' B' R' D' B' U' R' D2 
12. 7.51 F L2 U L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L' F2 R' B2 D B' R U' F'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 26, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> 13.97 NZ NR OH single! Not on cam cause......bad luck.
> finally my first NR


The problem with living in the US is that you can't even get a NR without being in the top 10 in the world except for WF.


----------



## Ksh13 (Sep 26, 2016)

5x5 OH in 5:12.88


----------



## Tobby (Sep 26, 2016)

PB kilominx ao12 with 22.732 ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-26
avg of 12: 24.126

Time List:
1. 23.697
2. 25.577
3. 26.803
4. 23.385
5. 22.769
6. 21.457
7. 26.546
8. 22.041
9. 24.610
10. (27.033)
11. 24.377
12. (20.929)

EDIT: just got 23.629


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 27, 2016)

I got a YuXin.

Single - 2:23.24 -> 2:04.43
Avg5 - 2:34.02 -> 2:15.35
Avg12 - 2:40.60 -> 2:22.34

Not that I really practiced 5x5, but at least it's fun now.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 27, 2016)

6.39 ao12 + 6.92 ao100

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-26
avg of 12: 6.39

Time List:
1. 6.55 L F' U F2 D' F B D' R' F2 L B2 U2 L U2 L' U2 R' F 
2. 6.47 R L2 B R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' L2 U' F' U2 R B' 
3. 5.49 U R2 U' L2 B U2 R B D' R2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
4. 6.26 B' L2 U L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' F U R' B2 R2 F' R' 
5. 6.64 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 D R B2 U B L2 D2 L D 
6. (7.95) L2 B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U' B' U2 R' B D L' R2 
7. 6.86 D2 B R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 F U R' B2 U L F D' F' L B 
8. 6.11 D' R F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' B R D' B' F' D B2 D2 F 
9. 7.14 L' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U F2 D L' D B2 
10. (5.44) U D F L' U F B L2 F L' U D F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 
11. 6.80 U' B' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B L D R' B2 F R' U L R 
12. 5.52 U2 D' F' L D2 L2 B U F B2 R' F2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 27, 2016)

4.04 Skewb PB avg5
(2.95) 4.45 (9.09) 3.41 4.26


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 27, 2016)

Magnetic Pyraminx is nice. (Last week, I could barely sub-6.5 my Moyu because it turns so badly)

avg of 12: 4.61

Time List:
1. (3.48) U R L B' U R U' L' R l' b u' 
2. 4.22 L' U B' U' R' L B' U' l' b u' 
3. 6.78 L U B' U' R U L R l' r b' u' 
4. 4.13 L B' U' B L' B L' R' l' r u' 
5. 4.18 L' R' L' U' B' U B' U u' 
6. 3.48 U B L R U R' L U' r b' 
7. 5.16 L U' L' R' U R' L' B' l' r b' u' 
8. 5.58 R U L R L' B' R' U l r b' u 
9. 4.58 B L' R' U R B' L R l r' b' 
10. 3.50 U R U R L' R' U' L' l r' u' 
11. 4.46 U L R' B' L' U' R B U' l' b' u 
12. (8.41+) U' R' B L' R U R L' r b' u'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 27, 2016)

5x5 OH in 4:38.54


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 27, 2016)

best on cam, might upload if I don't get sub8 before nats

Average of 12: 8.12
1. 7.62 B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B' R U' F U2 F2 D' B' D B2 
2. 8.22 U R2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 R2 D2 L' U L2 D' R2 F' U2 R D' B' 
3. (8.93) B' U L U2 R2 D L' F' U D F R2 F' R2 U2 D2 F' B2 U2 B2 D2 
4. 8.02 L2 B L2 F R2 B' F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R B F U2 L2 U' B' R' D U 
5. 7.82 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' B L2 F2 R D U R2 U2 
6. 8.02 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 U L2 R2 F' L' U B' F U F' 
7. (7.61) U2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 U L' B R' B' D F2 R' B2 F2 
8. 8.02 R' F' R' U' L' F2 U F R' U R2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 
9. 8.47 U R F' L' D L' U' R F U2 L2 B2 R L' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 
10. 8.39 U2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 R F' R B2 D2 U L' R' F' L2 
11. 7.79 U R L B2 R U B' R' D' B' R' U2 R L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 
12. 8.80 F2 D2 F L2 B R2 F L2 D2 F2 D' F D L B2 D U L' D2 L U2 

also the valk3 arrived, it's really nice


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-27
avg of 5: 7.77

Time List:
1. (9.68) U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 R' D2 F2 L' B' U' R U' F R2
2. 7.34 L B L F2 U D' B' D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' B2 U2 B R2 L
3. 7.94 B D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R B' D2 F2 L2 F R' U' R'
4. (7.03) R B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F L D2 R' B2 D R' B2 F'
5. 8.01 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' D2 U F' U2 B2 D' U L U'

after my 14 avg fail at sns *_*


E:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-27
single: 6.18

Time List:
1. 6.18 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F D2 L' U2 B' F D' B L2 R

y' x
U2 r' (D' U') R2 (5/5)
L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L (11/16)
R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (11/27)
y' R' U' R U' R' U R (7/34)
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r (9/43)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' (12/55)

55 moves in 6.18 seconds = 8.9 tps


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 27, 2016)

Finalls Sub 20 One-Handed! Broke every OH pb today 
avg of 12: 19.89

Time List:
1. 20.77 L2 D2 F' D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 B D' R' F' L' F U 
2. (13.30) L D' L2 B' D2 B R2 L2 B D' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 
3. 17.99 D2 U2 B2 F U2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 U R' F R D L F2 U 
4. 19.01 U B2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 R U' B' L2 R D2 F' R2 F2 
5. (25.40) R F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 B' L R' B F' D' B2 D 
6. 23.88 F R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 R F2 D2 B L2 U2 F' D L2 B D F2 
7. 14.18 F L' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L' D' R U2 B U' L' D R' 
8. 22.36 D' F2 D2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' U' R D B U B' L' B U' 
9. 23.72 D2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L U' F' U F U2 R D F U2 
10. 18.00 L' U2 B R' F' B' D' B' U' F2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 F' R2 F' R2 
11. 18.95 D2 L' F' U B R D B2 L2 F U' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' D2 
12. 19.98 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' D' R' F L2 U F2


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 27, 2016)

Feet PB single, 1:31.69. It was on wood floor (no mat), and it beats my PB on carpet lol


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 27, 2016)

avg of 12: 7.63
Time List:
1. 8.21 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U R2 F2 L2 U2 F R D F'
2. 6.37 R B' F' R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F R U F' D2 F2 R' D' B' F'
3. (9.55) U2 L U2 R D B' U' F R B2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F
4. 7.49 F' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 L U B F2 U' B D L' B'
5. 7.56 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R D2 L' B D' L' R2 D L' B' L' U' R
6. (5.35) L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F R2 D L' U F2 R F D L2
7. 8.01 B' L' B U2 R2 U' F2 L B' F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U' D2 L2 U
8. 7.69 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D U L' B' F2 D' L D2 R2 F' U2 R'
9. 8.45 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U2 F U' R' B2 R' D' L B2 U' F'
10. 8.10 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 R U2 L' F' L2 R U R' D' U' L' B' L2 F'
11. 7.24 D2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 B' R U2 F' D2 R' B2 F' D F L'
12. 7.15 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F U R2 U2 L D' B2 F D L


----------



## sigalig (Sep 28, 2016)

Square-1 PB, second ever sub-WR single. 6.37 : (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0). Previous PB was 6.80.



Spoiler: Solution



Solution:
(-2,0) / (-3,0) / -- cubeshape
(0,4) / (-3,0) / -- CO
(0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (1,4) / (0,3) / -- EO + CP skip
(-3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,-3) -- EP + AUF + ADF


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 28, 2016)

*24.04 OH
*B2 U B' D F2 U B U2 R B2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2
I did an xcross and ZBLL and the end. not that fast, but a really cool solve


----------



## asacuber (Sep 28, 2016)

Aniket Das got 1.42 Pyra AsR Single!3wr
Solution was 3 moves and 4 tips lol


----------



## RhysC (Sep 28, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Aniket Das got 1.42 Pyra AsR Single!3wr
> Solution was 3 moves and 4 tips lol



I don't really think that belongs in this thread... Make a new one, possibly!


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Holy...
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-25
> avg of 12: 10.50
> 
> ...



would ya look at that Justin finally beat my PB Ao5.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 28, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Aniket Das got 1.42 Pyra AsR Single!3wr
> Solution was 3 moves and 4 tips lol


It was actually 3 tips


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> would ya look at that Justin finally beat my PB Ao5.


lol
pure sub-10 ao5 here I come...


----------



## biscuit (Sep 28, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> The problem with living in the US is that you can't even get a NR without being in the top 10 in the world except for WF.



It also makes it that much more meaningful if you ever get one.


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2016)

7.72 with Orange cross, PB for non-white. Skipped fourth pair and got R U R D R' U' R D' R2 which cancelled into a U perm beginning with R2.

U2 L' U2 R' U2 B' D B2 R L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' D' B2 D'


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol
> pure sub-10 ao5 here I come...


wow, I almost did it...
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-28
avg of 5: 9.978

Time List:
1. (9.480) B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D L D' U2 L2 F U L2 D2 
2. 9.804 D2 R2 B F L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 D U R B2 L B' U2 F L2 D 
3. 9.835 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B U' L' B' D2 F U' L' B' D U2 
4. 10.294 U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D U2 L2 F' L U2 B' D' L' R' U2 F' U2 
5. (DNF(10.330)) D R' F2 L' F D2 B' L' F' B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 R


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It also makes it that much more meaningful if you ever get one.


Also, the US currently holds all NARs except for 4x4 average, OH average, and feet single and average, so US NRs are kinda rare anyway.


gateway cuber said:


> wow, I almost did it...
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-28
> avg of 5: 9.978
> 
> ...


Nice! What do you average? Are you sub-12 yet? On a side note I'm annoyed at my English teacher for always having the lights off... it makes it hard to cube xD


----------



## biscuit (Sep 28, 2016)

AYE! Sub 30 Kilo single. I think I skipped 30's altogether...

(29.50) R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Also, the US currently holds all NARs except for 4x4 average, OH average, and feet single and average, so US NRs are kinda rare anyway.
> 
> Nice! What do you average? Are you sub-12 yet? On a side note I'm annoyed at my English teacher for always having the lights off... it makes it hard to cube xD



not sub 12 yet ): I'm still struggling to stay consistent so Dixon Fall could be hit or miss...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> not sub 12 yet ): I'm still struggling to stay consistent so Dixon Fall could be hit or miss...


Exactly my problem. I can average sub-11 when I'm "in the zone" but that's only ~20% of the time, and after that I struggle to be sub-11.5. I'm considering not trying as hard in round 1 so that if I do poorly I can blame it on that and not take it too seriously. If I had to guess, and I don't do that strategy, then I think I'll likely get an 11.60±0.50 average in round 1, an 11.00±0.50 average in round 2, and an 11.80±0.50 average in the finals (that is, assuming I don't dun goof and don't make the finals)

citation: I've been in 3 rounds at 4 competitions
R1 place compared to other rounds: 2 (KCubing 2015), 2 (Music City), 3 (OKC), and 1 (KCubing 2016)
R2 place: 1, 1, 1, 2
R3 place: 3, 3, 2, 3
sum of ranks: R1=8, R2=5, R3=11
i.e. I do best in round 2 and worst in round 3


----------



## Tobby (Sep 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-28
avg of 5: 21.180

Time List:
1. 21.802
2. (23.745)
3. (17.410)
4. 21.505
5. 20.234

17 was sune pll skip, second sub 20, first sub 19


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 28, 2016)

7.13
3,-4/-5,-2/3,0/5,-1/0,-3/3,0/0,-2/-3,0/4,0/-3,0/5,0/3,0/
CS: 6,0/
CO: 0,3/
EO: -5,-5/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
CP: 5,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/
EP: 1,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,3
PB  also fullstep


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 7.13
> 3,-4/-5,-2/3,0/5,-1/0,-3/3,0/0,-2/-3,0/4,0/-3,0/5,0/3,0/
> CS: 6,0/
> CO: 0,3/
> ...


ok now I finally believe you when you say you don't care if I beat you in 3x3 at comps


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 28, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ok now I finally believe you when you say you don't care if I beat you in 3x3 at comps


mfw my squan PB single is over a second faster than my 3x3 PB single


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-28
avg of 5: 13.051

Time List:
1. 12.635 U F2 U B2 D F2 D2 L2 F U B' U B2 R B' D2 B' U' 
2. 13.905 R' B2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 R D2 R2 U' R2 B' U F D R2 B' U2 
3. (11.812) B U2 F2 L2 U2 B F' U2 F2 L B U F L' D U' F2 U 
4. (17.011) L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R F2 L' R' B' R' D U2 F U R B2 R 
5. 12.613 U' L' B2 D2 R' D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 D' B' R F R' F2 L2 D U

Wow. Nearly a whole second off my previous PB.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 29, 2016)

not very often that I plan first two pairs in inspection

R D2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F U' F2 U' B2 D R D' 

x2 R F R D2 R' U R y' R' U' R // yay
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
y U' R U2 R' U2 y' R' F' U' F R
R' U2 R U R' U R 
R' U L' U2 R U' R' L U L' U2 R U' L U' (yes I know)


----------



## RhysC (Sep 29, 2016)

Really nice 1:26 5x5 avg today, the 2 hours I spent setting up my Yuxin were worth it


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 5x5 OH in 6:06.95



5x5 OH 5:06.70 first attempt.
Also I was halfway through a L2E algorithm but then realised I couldn't remember it OH so I went back and did the parity flipped edge thing algorithm


----------



## Cale S (Sep 29, 2016)

11.69 barrel-1 single

42.xx 4x4 avg5, 44ish avg12
got a counting 38 with parity in an avg5

9.38 tps 2x2 solve
1.92 R F2 R' F' U R2 F' R' U F' U 

decent 5x5 average:
(1:18.69), (1:25.98), 1:23.70, 1:23.19, 1:21.89


----------



## RhysC (Sep 30, 2016)

Super duper nice 5x5 times today! 1:24.xy (too lazy to get my phone and find out) avg and 1:18.50 single (Both PB's)


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 30, 2016)

6.75 U2 R D2 L R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 D R' U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B 

/* Scramble */
U2 R D2 L R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 D R' U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B

/* Solve */
x2
D F R' D2 F' (D2 U)
R U' R' U R U R' (U y')
L U L' U L U L'
U2 R U R' U2' R U' R'
L' U L (U2 y') R U' R' U' R U R'
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

// View at alg.cubing.net

63 moves in 6.75 seconds = 9.33 tps woohoo


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 30, 2016)

Second 10000 solves for my 42695 Cube Marathon.
Only took 17 Days compared to the 30 for the first 10000.
Estimate is still 6 Days short of the end of the year..

Second 10000 Solves consist of:

2612 3x3 Solves
3730 2x2 Solves
246 Skewb Solves
2810 OH Solves
488 4x4 Solves
114 5x5 Solves

I was definitely more OH and 2x2 focused this half month 
Like in the first 10000, soooooo many pbs. It's so worth it


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 1, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Really nice 1:26 5x5 avg today, the 2 hours I spent setting up my Yuxin were worth it


What did you do to it? I took apart my Bochuang and lubed the core, and hardly made a difference. Maybe I could try setting up my yuxin.


----------



## RhysC (Oct 1, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> What did you do to it? I took apart my Bochuang and lubed the core, and hardly made a difference. Maybe I could try setting up my yuxin.



To be fair it didn't make that much of a difference, but I'm definitely getting faster times on it for some reason. I just lubed the contact points in the core (be careful aligning it at the end) and when I had it halfway assembled I just dumped a bunch of lube on the middle layer


----------



## asacuber (Oct 1, 2016)

2.88 avg12 2x2
3.23 avg100

both PBs

Finally there is a comp in pune


----------



## Meow (Oct 1, 2016)

D B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U F' U F2 D2 L' U' R2 D' U

z' x' // inspection 
R' D' R2 U2 R' D' L //xxcross
y2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y U2 R U R' U' R U2 R'
L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U F//ollcp
U// auf
34/5.82= 5.84 tps


----------



## ottozing (Oct 1, 2016)

sq1, only pb is avg100

number of times: 129/130
best time: 6.716
worst time: 24.659

current mo3: 10.756 (σ = 0.95)
best mo3: 8.258 (σ = 1.41)

current avg5: 11.352 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 9.289 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 10.624 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 10.009 (σ = 1.72)

current avg50: 10.862 (σ = 1.70)
best avg50: 10.728 (σ = 1.51)

current avg100: 10.872 (σ = 1.53)
best avg100: 10.835 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 10.951 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 11.121


----------



## KevinG (Oct 1, 2016)

Valk3 is nice
7.10 ao12
7.68 ao50
7.93 ao1000

All PB and i think i can say i am sub 8 now


----------



## Cale S (Oct 1, 2016)

6th sub-7, first on cam

6.73
D R U R2 D2 B L D L D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B D2 

y' x2 D' F D' R D 
U L' U L
y R U' R'
y' R U' R' y U2 R' F U F' R 
y U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 1, 2016)

Now officially tied with my American twin for pyraminx.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 2, 2016)

1:22.28 5x5 avg5
(1:18.26), (1:30.06), 1:24.04, 1:20.75, 1:22.05


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 2, 2016)

PB Ao5 with Cubicle Labs Yuxin Blue M. Sub-33 fail 

Ao5: *33.01*

1. 31.93 Uw L F' U2 L U2 L2 Uw R Rw Uw L2 F' Uw' B Uw L R' F' Fw' B U' L2 F2 Fw U' F' Uw U B D R B R F' Uw R2 D' L2 F' 
2. (30.69) Fw' L2 U R' U B2 Rw2 L' D F2 Fw' Uw' R' U Rw U2 D2 B' Fw2 D2 B Rw2 R2 L Fw L U' L' D2 R' U R L' B' Uw Fw' B Rw F' Rw2 
3. 34.37 B L' D B Rw F R' L' F R2 Uw2 Fw F D2 Fw B L U B2 L' R' D R L F Uw' R2 B U Fw D U2 F' Uw' D B2 U' B U' L2 
4. (40.06) Rw Fw' U2 D2 R Uw' D2 L2 Rw F2 L' U2 Uw L Uw2 D' B2 Uw' L2 U2 Uw2 F2 U F U' Uw2 R L2 Fw' B' U F Rw' Fw U' Fw2 Rw R' B' F' 
5. 32.72 D F Fw2 Uw U' Rw2 Fw' L U D' L' B' U' R U2 Fw R' B' U' Rw2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw2 D' U2 L' R Fw R2 L' B F' Uw Fw' B F D2 Fw' Uw


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Teo Kai Xiang 27.52 4x4 AsR average wtf


----------



## sqAree (Oct 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Teo Kai Xiang 27.52 4x4 AsR average wtf



Actually it was Seung Hyuk Nahm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 2, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Actually it was Seung Hyuk Nahm.


Lol yeah it was a typo


----------



## Iggy (Oct 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Teo Kai Xiang 27.52 4x4 AsR average wtf


Lol that would've been epic if it wasn't a typo haha


----------



## sqAree (Oct 2, 2016)

He also got a 47.08 5x5 solve!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 2, 2016)

finally megaminx sub50/NR avg5 in a 52.98 PB avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-2
avg of 5: 49.66

Time List:
1. 49.69 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
2. 49.03 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
3. 50.23 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
4. (59.15) R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
5. (48.46) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## Berd (Oct 2, 2016)

13.85 ao100!

(3x3)


----------



## turtwig (Oct 2, 2016)

avg of 5: 10.01

Time List:
1. 10.89 U2 L' F' U' R U2 R2 D F U2 L' U2 R' B2 R' U2 D2 F2 R2 F2
2. (11.69) U' D2 F B2 D2 L B' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 F'
3. 9.64 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U' L F2 D' U F' L2 D' U' R'
4. (8.70) U F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L R U2 B2 F' R U R' U2 B2
5. 9.49 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 U' B L' U L D F' L

PB but a bit sad that it wasn't sub-10


----------



## imvelox (Oct 2, 2016)

Vienna open:

9.67 3x3 avg
28.68 4x4 single
54.74 and 54.88 5x5 NR single
1:36.74 6x6 single (ER #2, WR #4)

46.65 and 46.89 megaminx singles NR
50.91 and 51.53 megaminx avg NR

15.94 OH avg wtf


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 2, 2016)

wth

This was kinda bad but remarkably consistent

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-2
avg of 12: 3.42, σ = 0.24

Time List:
1. 3.38 R2 F R U2 R2 F' U' F U 
2. 3.26 F R2 U' F U R' U2 R U' 
3. 3.36 U2 R' F' U2 R' U R' U2 F2 
4. 3.36 F' U2 F R2 F' R F' U2 R 
5. 3.68 R2 U' R F2 R' U' R U' R' U' 
6. 3.12 R2 U R F2 R2 F' R U2 F' R2 
7. 3.22 R' U2 F2 U R2 U F2 R' F 
8. (4.37) F2 U2 F R' U2 F' R' U' F2 
9. 3.84 R2 U' R' F R' F' R U' R2 
10. (2.28) F' U R U' F U' F R2 F' R2 
11. 3.69 F U R' U2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
12. 3.26 R U R2 F' U F U2 F U


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 3, 2016)

ZBLL pb
1. 0.28 U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> ZBLL pb
> 1. 0.28 U'


congrats
I got a 2.001+


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, after a 7 month hiatus im back.... im so slow its killing me XD
17.xx ao50


----------



## Meow (Oct 3, 2016)

accomplishment: made my 2x2 good!

so I have a 50 mm NP Dayan(main) and an OP 46 mm Dayan so I took the corners of the NP and put them in the OP core, and wow, what a difference!! basically like having an old plastic now


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 3, 2016)

Meow said:


> accomplishment: made my 2x2 good!
> 
> so I have a 50 mm NP Dayan(main) and an OP 46 mm Dayan so I took the corners of the NP and put them in the OP core, and wow, what a difference!! basically like having an old plastic now


Highly jealous  I will forever be salty at the person who stole my OP Dayan


----------



## Meow (Oct 3, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Highly jealous  I will forever be salty at the person who stole my OP Dayan


Oh yeah I remember that, that's really awful. But now I have motivation to do 2x2 again


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 3, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Highly jealous  I will forever be salty at the person who stole my OP Dayan


I know that feel


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 3, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Highly jealous  I will forever be salty at the person who stole my OP Dayan





WACWCA said:


> I know that feel


Are OPs really that much better? I've tried 2 or 3 OPs at comps, and sure, they're a bit smoother than my NP. However, none of their performances really blew me away. My dayan is still the best 2x2 I've tried.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Are OPs really that much better? I've tried 2 or 3 OPs at comps, and sure, they're a bit smoother than my NP. However, none of their performances really blew me away. My dayan is still the best 2x2 I've tried.


you clearly haven't tried a good YueHun


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Are OPs really that much better? I've tried 2 or 3 OPs at comps, and sure, they're a bit smoother than my NP. However, none of their performances really blew me away. My dayan is still the best 2x2 I've tried.


It wasn't that it was a perfect cube or anything, and it definitely had some flaws, but it was just personally my favorite because of the softer feel than the other cubes I had, though I never got a new plastic, and I've felt some really good ones. With my weipo and Yuxin white I can get around the same times so it's mainly down to the feel


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 3, 2016)

30.28 F2 Uw R2 U' Uw Fw2 R Uw U D Rw2 R2 U2 D Fw2 U F U R D' L' U L B' Uw2 R' D B' D Rw2 Uw U' R Fw2 L2 R Uw2 F2 R' U2

So Close to Sub 30 :O


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 3, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> you clearly haven't tried a good YueHun


I don't think yuehuns are really that great, and most of my friends have felt the same. My friend got a .85 official plus 2 because the cube didn't let him auf


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 3, 2016)

Started learning ZBLL again! Take three! Decided to focus on 3X3 and OH for my cubing career primarily. Maybe a bit of Clock and BLD in there as well. 
Going to try Jays suggestion of learning it slowly. Going for T and U in one month. 
As my F2L sucks. my only choice is learning Algs!


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 3, 2016)

10.880 R' B' U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B L' F' D' U R' U2 L' U F
Sub-10 is coming soon, I can feel it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> I don't think yuehuns are really that great, and most of my friends have felt the same. My friend got a .85 official plus 2 because the cube didn't let him auf


when they're set up properly, the internal locking issue pretty much goes away.


----------



## Ksh13 (Oct 3, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Started learning ZBLL again! Take three! Decided to focus on 3X3 and OH for my cubing career primarily. Maybe a bit of Clock and BLD in there as well.
> Going to try Jays suggestion of learning it slowly. Going for T and U in one month.
> As my F2L sucks. my only choice is learning Algs!


Nice to see you start up again, it was sad to see you leave ZBLL last time. I should really pick up the pace now as I actually have a chance of beating you. And I am at least going slowly, I started in April and I'm just at almost 200 ZBLLs. My plan is to get done by the end of the year, starting to get unsure about whether or not I'll make it though.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

Just managed to get into another argument over basically nothing on the Speedsolving Forums! I'm an expert!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 3, 2016)

feet stuff:

24.72 single
32.21 avg5
33.18 avg12, .06 off PB
35.65 PB avg100

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-3
avg of 12: 33.18

Time List:
1. (29.18) L2 B R' U R D' R2 F L' B' D2 F2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F U2 B2 
2. 32.53 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R U2 B L U L' R' U B F' 
3. 33.83 F U' L F L' B U' R D' U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B' R2 L2 F' B' 
4. (39.61) B D2 F U2 L' U' R U B F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 
5. 30.28 R' F' D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F2 R' F D' U' R B D' L2 D2 
6. 34.05 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U R' U2 B F U L R2 U L2 U' 
7. 36.22 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' R F L B' U2 R' D2 L B 
8. 29.33 R2 D' R' B2 L F R2 F' R' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 D 
9. 35.08 U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 F' U2 L U F2 U' F' L R D' F' D' 
10. 35.80 U B R D' L U R' U2 B U' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 F B2 D2 
11. 32.28 L2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 F' L2 R B2 U F U' R2 U L D F' 
12. 32.41 F2 U2 B L2 D B2 L' B L R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 F'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> feet stuff:
> 
> 24.72 single
> 32.21 avg5
> ...


when people's WF times are almost as good as your OH times...


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> when people's WF times are almost as good as your OH times...



GPC is officially faster at feet than OH. They're not really related like big cubes for example.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 3, 2016)

I


Ksh13 said:


> Nice to see you start up again, it was sad to see you leave ZBLL last time. I should really pick up the pace now as I actually have a chance of beating you. And I am at least going slowly, I started in April and I'm just at almost 200 ZBLLs. My plan is to get done by the end of the year, starting to get unsure about whether or not I'll make it though.


I made it to 320. The key is not to rush but im hopefull theyll come back pretty fast for me . Also learning them for OH as well


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

1973486 said:


> GPC is officially faster at feet than OH. They're not really related like big cubes for example.


you could make a similar connection to... say... megaminx and squan. Juan is a bit faster than my squan times with megaminx, which means I'm bad at squan and he's good at megaminx, but they aren't related events.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 3, 2016)

Picked up Pyraminx and did a random quick 100 solves.
Ao100: 4.88

I'm pretty sure I'm sub 5 now


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> you could make a similar connection to... say... megaminx and squan. Juan is a bit faster than my squan times with megaminx, which means I'm bad at squan and he's good at megaminx, but they aren't related events.



But your Mega times could be faster than his Sq1 times (right now they are because Juan hasn't done Sq1 in comp). With bigcubes, it's very unlikely that if someone's 7x7 is faster than your 6x6, that their 6x6 is slower than your 7x7.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

1973486 said:


> But your Mega times could be faster than his Sq1 times (right now they are because Juan hasn't done Sq1 in comp). With bigcubes, it's very unlikely that if someone's 7x7 is faster than your 6x6, that their 6x6 is slower than your 7x7.


yeah I totally agree with that


----------



## Tanisimo (Oct 4, 2016)

6.86 D' F U R' F2 U2 D R2 F' U' F U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F' R2

z2 F B' L R' D
L' U L U' y' R U' R'
U' L' U' L
L U L' U L U L'
y U2 R U' R2 F R F'
f R U R' U' f'
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 4, 2016)

Sq1 PB avg12/50/100

number of times: 127/129
best time: 6.252
worst time: 20.115

current mo3: 9.669 (σ = 0.45)
best mo3: 8.750 (σ = 0.34)

current avg5: 10.006 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 8.750 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 10.327 (σ = 1.06)
best avg12: 9.766 (σ = 0.92)

current avg50: 10.391 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 10.264 (σ = 1.17)

current avg100: 10.318 (σ = 1.07)
best avg100: 10.318 (σ = 1.07)

session avg: 10.466 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 10.522

Still waiting for the Moyu Sq1


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 4, 2016)

valk3 is nice

number of times: 149/150
best time: 5.86
worst time: 11.07

current mo3: 9.77 (σ = 0.42)
best mo3: 7.42 (σ = 0.18)

current avg5: 9.66 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 7.72 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 9.02 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.81)

current avg50: 8.86 (σ = 0.84)
best avg50: 8.73 (σ = 0.83)

current avg100: 8.81 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 8.78 (σ = 0.87)

lost the scramble of the 5.86, but it was fullstep with fat-antisune in to jperm


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-4
avg of 12: 6.29

Time List:
1. 6.17 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U B' L U L U2 L2 D L2 B' D' 
2. 6.49 F' U F U F2 B' L' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 B L2 
3. 6.44 L F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U F2 U' B F D R D' F2 R' D 
4. (8.19) U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B F D B' L B2 U' L R2 B2 U' L2 
5. 6.47 R U2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B' F' U R' F' L' D2 B2 
6. 6.71 B2 U' L' U2 B D' L2 B L' D2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 
7. 5.92 F2 U L U2 F U' F2 U R2 F D2 F B2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 R' 
8. (4.84) U D2 F L2 B' F' R2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 L' U2 F' U2 L' F D2 
9. 6.44 B2 L B D2 R' B2 U F B L F2 B' R2 B U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 
10. 4.97 U2 R2 D2 R' B R' U L F2 D' L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 B' D2 
11. 7.16 L' D' F L2 F D F' D' R U2 F' D2 B R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 D2 
12. 6.12 L2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 B L2 F D R2 B L2 U2 R F U' L' R2


----------



## sqAree (Oct 4, 2016)

Just missed my pb single as I missed the spacebar to stop the timer:

(10.32) R2 U2 L' B U2 D F' B' U' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2

Could have been a low 9 while my pb is 9.60 and my third ever sub10. >.<

Here is the solve:
z2 y' //inspection
L' D R' D2 R' D //cross
R' U' R U L' U' L //F2L-1
y R U' R' //F2L-2
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L-3
y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2L-4
U F R U R' U' F' //OLL + PLL skip


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 4, 2016)

First fullstep sub-9 single:
8.90
scramble: L D2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 B' D' R U B2 R' U2 L R2 B'
Inspection: z2 y
cross: R' B' R2 F D'
F2L1: y' R' U R
F2L2: U L U' L' y' U R U' R'
F2L3: y U' R U R'
F2L4: U2 L U' L'
OLL: U Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw'
PLL: y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-4
avg of 5: 15.77

Time List:
1. (11.86) (3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)
2. (17.80) (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/
3. 15.71 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)
4. 15.46 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, -2)
5. 16.14 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/

I'm actually thinking of buying the cubicle premium qiyi, because my squanlong is pretty bad lol


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 4, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-4
> avg of 5: 15.77
> 
> Time List:
> ...


What about the weilong?


----------



## Meow (Oct 4, 2016)

2x2: 1.36 ao5, 1.52 ao12, 1.74 ao50
only the ao50 is pb
old plastic ftw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 5, 2016)

first OH solve of the day 
1. 19.13 L D2 L D2 R B2 F2 R F2 D2 L' U' R' U2 B' L' U' L B' D2 
used one of my fav ZBLLs
R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 5, 2016)

24.56 OH Roux single. DNF tho because I overinspected


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 5, 2016)

6.63 Clock PB single


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 5, 2016)

PB Ao12 with a cool cube. First sub-9 Ao12! (It even had 2 counting 10's )

Ao12: *8.98*

1. (7.24) D' B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L F L' D' U2 B2 D B D R2
2. 9.39 L B R U2 R U B2 D2 R U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 F'
3. 7.80 L' D L' B L' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 L D2 R' B2 U2 D2 R B2
4. 9.70 U F R' D2 R D' R' U' B' U2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 R2
5. 10.34 F2 R' F U2 R F2 D' B' U2 R2 F2 R' L2 B2 L F2 D2 R' F'
6. (12.29) L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 F' L' B2 R' D B2 R' U F' D2
7. 7.76 R B' D R' B2 U B' D L' F2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 U
8. 8.00 F' L' U D' L' F' U F' R' B' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2
9. 8.90 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' L2 U' B' L B' L2 B F'
10. 10.02 L U2 B L2 F2 R F U B D' L2 U D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B
11. 8.76 D B U' R2 B2 U2 F B D' L' D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' F2 D2
12. 9.05 B' F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L B2 L U' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 5, 2016)

11.57 single with a Valk3 that I bought last Friday. Also sub-20 Ao100 for the first time (lol variance).



Spoiler: reconstruction



Reconstructed from memory; some of the rotations might not be how I executed them.

z' // insp
F L' U' L U2 // block (5/5)
x U' F R' F' // second slot (4/9)
U R2 U' // third slot (3/12)
x R U' R U R' U' R U // F2L (8/20)
z' U' r U2 R' U' R U' x' U L' U L U2 L' // OLL (13/33)
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // V perm (16/49)


----------



## Meow (Oct 5, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> PB Ao12 with a cool cube.


 Gts M? and nice solves


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 5, 2016)

Meow said:


> Gts M? and nice solves


Not exactly... Maybe I can show you this weekend


----------



## Torch (Oct 5, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-5
avg of 50: 10.94

Time List:
9.98, 10.46, 8.53, 12.14, 10.51, 11.97, 10.02, 10.30, 11.46, 13.04, (14.05), 11.00, 9.31, 12.13, 10.43, (8.22), 11.30, 11.61, 11.42, 11.81, 11.06, 12.31, 10.11, 12.20, (13.57), 10.44, 13.03, 9.16, 11.68, 11.32, 9.83, 12.33, 8.72, 11.92, (8.32), 12.12, (15.63), 9.75, 11.05, (8.17), 11.64, 10.27, 9.68, 10.84, 10.84, 11.94, 11.07, 11.02, 10.03, 9.72

Finally beat my PB from February! 12/50 solves sub-10, 5/50 sub-9.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

Torch said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-5
> avg of 50: 10.94
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Nice! I can be that fast for like 12 solves but then I lose it and get slower


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2016)

2 nice OH times, the 10 is fullstep PB iirc, the 11 was OLL skip J perm


10.36 F D' L' D' R2 U2 L' U' F B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 D

11.08 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B F R2 F' R' F2 D2 B D' R' U F' R B


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-5
avg of 12: 59.70

Time List:
1. 1:00.40 Fw2 R' B' U' Uw2 R2 D' U2 B' Rw F2 U' Rw Fw2 Uw F2 D L' B' L' R' Rw' D Fw' B' R Uw B' Fw2 R' L' Uw2 B Fw F' L F2 L R' U2
2. 1:05.33 Fw2 Uw' F R' Fw2 L2 B U D2 B2 F Rw B2 Fw L' R' Rw' Uw' B2 D B L' Fw D U Fw Rw' R' F D F2 B' Rw Fw' D' F L2 Uw2 F2 Uw
3. (51.59) U L' Uw' D2 Rw2 R' U' F' Fw Uw L' Rw2 B' U2 L' U D2 B F D R' Uw2 Rw2 R U' Rw2 B' U B' Fw U2 Uw Rw R2 L2 U' L D L F'
4. 55.01 L' Rw D' R U2 B2 L U L D' Uw' Rw' R F2 U' Fw B2 F R2 Uw B2 L2 D R' L2 F2 R Rw L' Fw2 D' Uw' B R2 B2 Rw Uw L2 B2 L2
5. 1:00.04 Fw' D2 Rw2 L' R2 Uw' U F2 Fw U' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 L D L B L2 Uw R' Uw' D F' Rw' D F U Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' L' Fw L' Fw D2 L2 R2 B'
6. 57.43 U Fw2 D2 F B' Rw2 B R Rw' F2 B Uw' Fw F' U2 B2 Fw' Uw F' Uw' B2 Rw L Fw2 Uw2 R2 Rw' L Fw' Uw F2 R U' Rw' F2 Rw' B Fw L2 R2
7. 52.96 U Uw2 Fw' L2 U' L Uw' L' Uw' Fw' B' R' D2 F Rw2 F D2 F Uw D2 Fw' R Uw2 L' B2 F2 R2 Uw Fw R U Rw' D B2 D' L B2 L F2 D
8. 1:03.38 U D' R' Fw F' U' B' U' Uw L2 D Uw2 U' B U' Rw D' F2 D' B U' Rw2 R2 F' L B R' Rw2 B2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw D' R2 D2 U2 Uw' L2 Rw'
9. (1:06.25) Rw' U F' R2 B Rw R' Uw' Rw2 U' F' R' Rw2 L2 U2 Fw Rw L B2 Fw Rw F D2 L' F U2 R F D2 Uw2 Fw' U L' B' F2 D2 Fw' B' U' D
10. 1:03.94 L2 B U' F' Rw B2 U2 F2 Uw' U' Rw L' D2 L Fw2 F' U2 Uw B2 R L' Rw2 U' L' R2 F2 B' R2 D2 Fw U Uw' D' Rw' B2 D2 B Rw' Uw' F
11. 57.39 U' R B' Rw F U2 Fw' L B U L' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw Fw' D' R2 Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' R2 B L Uw2 D2 F' U R U2 D Fw' R B' Rw2 R Uw2 U
12. 1:01.12 B Rw Fw2 Rw F' Uw' Fw2 F2 R Rw L' B2 U' Fw U Rw F Rw' D B U2 B' F2 R B R Rw D2 L2 B Uw2 U2 R' Fw2 L' F' U2 L Rw Fw'
cool, 4x4 might not be a bad event after all


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 6, 2016)

I NEVER THOUGHT I'D GET ANOTHER PB SO SOON!!!
From 7.54 to 7.46
7.54 was done a few weeks ago.
F' R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D R' F' U B D' B' D2 

z2 y L2 F2 R' D //CROSS
U L' U' L2 U L' //PAIR 1
U L' U' L Dw' L U L' //PAIR 2
U2 L' U2 L Dw' L U L' //PAIR 3
U L' U2 L U L' U' L //PAIR 4, OLL SKIP
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //U-PERM

Lolz no AUF before or after the U-perm
45 Moves - 7.46 seconds
6.03 Turns Per Second (TPS) [IAIF] {Inefficiency At Its Finest} lol DG

If you count that the Dw's weren't rotations, then there were no rotations the entire solve!!!


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 6, 2016)

Moyu Magnetic Pyra is nice.
avg of 5: 3.91

Time List:
1. 3.64 L B' L' R' U' B' L' R' l r' b' 
2. 3.81 L' U L U R L' R L' l' r' b' u 
3. 4.28 R' B R' U' L' B' U' R' l r b' u 
4. (4.74) B U B' R U B' U R' l b u 
5. (3.61) B U B' L' B' L U' B l' r' b u'


----------



## asacuber (Oct 6, 2016)

YESS FINALLY SUB 20 OH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-6
single: 18.02

Time List:
1. 18.02 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 B' F2 U L B' L F D R B'

6 move LL


----------



## CLL Smooth (Oct 6, 2016)

Been a long while since an update.
3x3 pbs 1/5/12: 11.40/ 13.93/ 15.22
Mega pbs 1/5/12: 1:57.683/ 2:10.339/ 2:15.593


----------



## Torch (Oct 6, 2016)

5. (7.87) F' U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U B' F U B' L R U' F' L2

x' y2 D' L F' U R'
L' U L2 U' L'
U' R' U R U' y L U L' U L U' L'
y' U R' U' R
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

44/7.87 = 5.59 TPS

I don't think is fullstep PB, but fullstep 7s are always nice!


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 6, 2016)

PB single by a lot!!!!!! 8.34!!!!! compared to my previous PB from about 2 years ago, 9.48.

Scramble:L F' R' U F2 U L F R F' R2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 D2 B' U2 D2

inspection: y
cross+pair: U' R'
f2l1: L' U L
f2l2: U R U2 R' U' L U' L'
f2l3: U2 y U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R'
f2l4: y U' R U' R' y' R' U' R
OLL: U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL: U'

moves: 45
tps: 45/8.34=5.4


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 7, 2016)

I just got an 11.30 and was like "YES!" and then realized that was the most normal solve ever for me lol
that moment when you think you're like 4 seconds slower than you are


----------



## Cale S (Oct 7, 2016)

7.28 fullstep single

B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F D2 U2 L' B2 F U' R F L' F' U

y x2 F R D L2 F' L'
U2 R U R'
y2 U R U2 R2 U' R
D R U R' D'
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'


----------



## Cale S (Oct 7, 2016)

pretty good

Average of 12: 2.98
1. 2.69 L' B L' R' B R U' B'
2. 3.59 L U' R' B' L' B R' U L'
3. (2.32) B' L B L' U' R U' B'
4. 2.51 L' R U' B R' U' B' U' L'
5. 2.50 R U' L R' U B' U' R
6. 3.18 B' R U R U L' U' L' U'
7. 3.32 U' R' U' B' L R U' L'
8. 3.29 R' L R' U L' U L' R'
9. (3.81) L B R L' R L' B U'
10. 3.66 L' B' R' B' R L U L B'
11. 2.63 B U' B' U R L R B R
12. 2.47 U' B' U' B' L' U B R

I'm considering getting a new skewb, my current one is starting to pop and turn badly a lot more
might need to get rid of some of my others somehow, I have 8 skewbs right now


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 7, 2016)

WHHHHHAAAAAT ANOTHER PEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
*2 DAYS IN A ROW (Beaten by 0.86)*
From 7.46 to 6.60 THE VERY NEXT DAY (At School ToO! : P)

6.60 D B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D B R2 D' R' F' D' R2 U2 B' L
Ridiculous solution:
z2 D R' F D' R' //Cross
L U' L' U L U L' //F2L Pair 1
U R U' R' Dw R' U' R //F2L Pair 2
U' L U L' //F2L Pair 3
U R U R' //F2L Pair 4 +OLL SKIP (Im very good at those)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL (sune)
*PLL SKIP NO AUF*
36 Moves / 6.60 Seconds = 5.454545454545454545 TPS
Reaction was insane, it wasn't even my cube, I was trying out someone else's cube at school. I can't believe though, I don't get PB's for months and months, but then I get 2 in 2 days. Beating the old by a total of over 1 second. I don't know what to say...


----------



## turtwig (Oct 7, 2016)

Yay 2x2 PBs:
Single: 0.68 R U R' F' R F U2 R U' 5 mover lol

avg of 5: 1.89 First sub-2
1. 1.23 U F' R' U' R' U' F' R' U' 
2. (4.26) R' F' U2 R2 F U' F U F2 
3. 2.49 U' F' U' R' F R2 U' F2 U 
4. 1.93 F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U' F2 R' U' 
5. (0.68) R U R' F' R F U2 R U'

avg of 12: 2.49
1. 1.23 U F' R' U' R' U' F' R' U' 
2. (4.26) R' F' U2 R2 F U' F U F2 
3. 2.49 U' F' U' R' F R2 U' F2 U 
4. 1.93 F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U' F2 R' U' 
5. (0.68) R U R' F' R F U2 R U' 
6. 2.45 R U2 F R U' R2 F R2 U2 
7. 2.27 R' U F' U R U' R F' U 
8. 2.95 R' U2 R2 F U' R F2 R2 U' 
9. 2.78 U' R2 U F R2 U' F' R F' U2 
10. 2.93 R2 F' R F' R' U F' R U' 
11. 3.92 R' U F2 R' U' R' U F' U 
12. 1.94 F2 R F U F' U2 R' U R' U


----------



## Cale S (Oct 7, 2016)

5x5 average with parity avoidance
1:21.39, 1:33.86, 1:36.46, 1:33.07, 1:39.59

I'll try more stuff with this later


----------



## RhysC (Oct 7, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> WHHHHHAAAAAT ANOTHER PEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *2 DAYS IN A ROW (Beaten by 0.86)*
> From 7.46 to 6.60 THE VERY NEXT DAY (At School ToO! : P)
> 
> ...



lol gg my 6.52 was on a friend's cube at school too


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 8, 2016)

Meanwhile i havent come within a second of my PB for 10 months


----------



## Cale S (Oct 8, 2016)

37.88 4x4 single with OLL parity avoidance

7.17 3x3 single with stupid pause at the end

D2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 R F2 L U' R' U' R' B U B2 F2 R' U

z2 F D' L y U R2 F2 // xcross
U' R' U R // second pair
U R U R' y' U R' U' R // third pair
R U R' U' R U R' // fourth pair
r U R' U' M U R U' R' U // edge cycle

35 moves, should have been a lot faster


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Adj 2-flip sub-1.2 lol


----------



## Iggy (Oct 8, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1735&cat=10&rnd=1

megaminx ER average by Mattia, wat


----------



## Cale S (Oct 8, 2016)

4x4 pb's 
forcing no OLL parity

35.44 single
41.41 avg5
43.77 avg12
44.71 avg25

on the last solve I was able to also plan first two centers, and I did it within inspection time


----------



## RhysC (Oct 9, 2016)

Pretty nice 9.29 avg5 yesterday. 2nd best ever.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 9, 2016)

Average of 5: 8.89
1. 8.73 B' U2 D2 R D' B2 R B U R D2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 
2. (9.89) B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 R2 F2 L' R' B2 D F L' D' U' B' U' 
3. 8.73 F D2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F U' L R B' U R2 D B2 D F' 
4. 9.21 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 L2 B U' R2 F L' F L U B2 L' 
5. (8.71) L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D' U' L U2 R F' L2 B' L2 U L2 R' 

10.54 avg100

Average of 5: 9.06
1. 8.53 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U R B L' R2 F D2 U R2 D' R D2 
2. 8.95 D B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B' D' R B' R2 F' U F' D2 R2 
3. (7.16) L D F2 D B2 R F U F' L' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 R' 
4. (11.93) U2 B' L' F' U' D2 L' D' L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
5. 9.69 F L2 B' U2 B L2 B U2 R2 D2 B D' F2 R D U2 B F' D B2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 9, 2016)

2:09.54 PB megaminx average, in comp


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 9, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Average of 5: 8.89
> 1. 8.73 B' U2 D2 R D' B2 R B U R D2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2
> 2. (9.89) B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 R2 F2 L' R' B2 D F L' D' U' B' U'
> 3. 8.73 F D2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F U' L R B' U R2 D B2 D F'
> ...


help me improve mate.........


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 9, 2016)

59.86 mega single.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 9, 2016)

14.xx OH single. Happened a long time ago when i used to be fast


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 9, 2016)

1.15 R2 U' F' R F R' U R2 U'

Lol i didnt even one-look it


----------



## asacuber (Oct 9, 2016)

Holy crap 10 sub 10s today.
2 sub 8s
1 sub 9
7 sub 10s

@FCM same time w/ 1-looking


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 9, 2016)

5.836
L2 B' U B' R' D' F U' F' L' F' R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 F U2 B2
z2
L' D F' U R' U R'// X cross and set up first pair
L' U' L U
R U' R' U y L' U L
U' R U' R2 F R F'
F' L F l' U' L' U L
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U

3 solves later: 5.864
R2 L2 F2 R2 D L' F' R U B' U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2


Dangggg first 2 fives, valk is amazing


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 9, 2016)

13.24 official squan average yay


----------



## Tom01098 (Oct 9, 2016)

Compared to everyone else, not great, but got my first sub-30 AO5 today, after learning and drilling my cross inspection. Planning to learn full PLL and drill my F2L to get sub-23


----------



## imvelox (Oct 9, 2016)

Italian Championships 2016:

28.79(PP) and 28.68 consecutive 4x4 singles (wtfffff) and 33.50 avg

1:00.30 5x5 NR avg with some nice sub1 singles

megaminx 47.71 ER avg lel (44.36 NR single)

2:41.60 7x7 NR avg decent

6x6 1:52.93 mo3/1:46.21 single meh


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 9, 2016)

Sum of ranks after Nats:

NR#1 tied with Kevin 
CR#2
WR#7

Doing some FMC really paid off, better in SOR than Feliks now yay


----------



## Torch (Oct 10, 2016)

From now until Jay improves his official 5BLD, I am nemesis-free!


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 10, 2016)

Spoiler



my pb is 5.82 :3





WACWCA said:


> 5.836
> L2 B' U B' R' D' F U' F' L' F' R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 F U2 B2
> z2
> L' D F' U R' U R'// X cross and set up first pair
> ...


Nice! Sorry for not replying earlier, but the weilong sq1 apparently sucks lel.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 10, 2016)

Megainx:

1:10.97 Ao12
1:07.54 Ao5
57.37 single


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 10, 2016)

Torch said:


> From now until Jay improves his official 5BLD, I am nemesis-free!


what's a nemesis? I should probably know this :3


----------



## Berd (Oct 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what's a nemesis? I should probably know this :3


Someone who is ranked faster than you officially in all your events iirc.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what's a nemesis? I should probably know this :3


so basically you're like my nemesis for 2x2 and 3x3 rankings in MO.


----------



## KevinG (Oct 10, 2016)

My accomplishment:


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 10, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> so basically you're like my nemesis for 2x2 and 3x3 rankings in MO.



That doesn't sound right


----------



## porkynator (Oct 10, 2016)

My results at Italian Championship 2016:
- First place in FMC and 3BLD.
- Second place in 4BLD and 5BLD.
- Second place (but I'm the national champion) in OH, with a new NR avg 14.80. That's crazy, because I average like 16 at home.
- Figured out how a Rubik's Clock works at ~3PM and passed the cutoff (30 seconds) at ~6PM. Now I only need feet to complete all singles and averages.

Actually I sucked at 3BLD (DNF 33 DNF first round, DNF 37 DNF second round, I average like 27-28 at home), which was the event I practiced the most, but the unexpected OH NR makes up for that.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 10, 2016)

First sub 2 5x5 snigle!

5. (1:58.67) R2 Fw' U2 B' D' Bw B Dw' B2 R2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 R' L F2 L Lw2 D Lw D2 F' B2 Lw Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw L' B' L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw Rw R2 B Bw Lw2 L2 Rw F Bw' R Lw B' L' Lw Uw Rw2 L' R2 F Rw' R' Fw Rw' D2 Fw


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-10
avg of 12: 14.147

Time List:
1. 15.722 B F2 D U L2 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 U L B U' R' U' F L2 B2 R 
2. 13.474 F2 R2 F2 R B U2 D2 F B2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 
3. 13.973 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U L U' B' F' U' R2 U' L U2 L 
4. (18.739) U L U2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 U F U B R' B2 
5. 14.566 U' F' R B U2 D L' U' F L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 
6. 12.683 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' F' R2 B' F R' D' F U2 B2 R2 
7. (12.239) L2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U B F R B2 U R2 B' L' D R2 
8. 12.619 R F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U F' D B U L F D B L 
9. 16.105 D B' U2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F R B R U R D 
10. 12.557 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 B D' U2 L' F' R' U' R2 
11. 14.298 B2 D2 U2 R U2 L' D2 B2 L D2 R B L' U' B2 D2 B' F D 
12. 15.472 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F L F2 U' F U2 L' B U' F2

Solves 6-10:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-10
avg of 5: 12.620

Time List:
1. 12.683 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' F' R2 B' F R' D' F U2 B2 R2 
2. (12.239) L2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U B F R B2 U R2 B' L' D R2 
3. 12.619 R F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U F' D B U L F D B L 
4. (16.105) D B' U2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F R B R U R D 
5. 12.557 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 B D' U2 L' F' R' U' R2

This was a crazy average. My 10.88 single has got to be going soon.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 10, 2016)

Feet NR's, didn't feel like doing a thread because it's rather slow compared to what I can do at home 

35.19 Single:





38.37 NR mean, 16th in the world


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 10, 2016)

8.92 PB average of 12


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 10, 2016)

6.05 R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 B' L' U' R' B2 F U B' L' U' F2 (Third best ever)
x2 D F' L' (D' U') R2' U R
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
U' R U' R' U' L U L'
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' R'
U2

Bad solution, but at least I got a skip. I could of canceled soooo many moves at the end, but oh well.

E: also 9.03 ao 1000 ok


----------



## Cale S (Oct 11, 2016)

6.99 single, 7th sub-7

D2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F' R' U' L2 R2 B U' L' B R' B' 

x2 U' R D' F y R' D' R' D // xcross
U' F' R' U' R F // second pair
y3' (lol) U' R' U R // third pair with bad rotation
y' U R U' R' y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // fourth pair with bad everything
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R U // 1LLL


----------



## asacuber (Oct 11, 2016)

CLL sune set executed in 5.40 

E: 2nd best pyra avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-11
avg of 5: 4.28

Time List:
1. 3.79 U R B R' U L' U L' l b u' 
2. (7.98) U B L' U B' L U' L l r u' 
3. 4.55 L R' B U' L U' L' U 
4. 4.48 U R' L B R' B U R l r' 
5. (3.27) R B U R' L B' U L' l' b

PB is 4.13 or 4.14


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 11, 2016)

10.73 OH PB single. not even full step bro.....


----------



## Cale S (Oct 11, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.88
1. 9.06 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F' R2 F' R' B2 L2 B U F' R'
2. 11.18 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 D L D2 B D F' R' F2 L2 B R2
3. 9.04 U D B2 D2 R' U' F B L F' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2
4. 10.03 L' U' R2 F' R F2 D' R U F2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L'
5. 9.68 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R' D R2 F D' B F2 U' R' D
6. 10.81 R2 B' U2 B' F D2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D' R' F2 R F' D2 B2 R U
7. (13.89) B R F U R L U' B2 U' F' D2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 D2
8. 10.18 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R F2 U' F' L B L'
9. (8.46) U2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B F2 D' R U B R' U2 L2 B' L R'
10. 10.62 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D U' B' D2 R2 U' F2 R D U B
11. 8.55 L F B' L D F2 L2 U F' D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2
12. 9.69 U' F D' R' D' B2 L F2 D B' L2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D2

the solves right before this were an 8 and a 9, and the solve after was a 9


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 12, 2016)

ZZ single
9.24 B2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' F' R D R U L2 R2 U' L F'

Looks like I'm going to like this method!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 12, 2016)

3.97 official skewb avg, first sub4


----------



## Iggy (Oct 12, 2016)

megaminx

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-12
avg of 5: 55.33

Time List:
(50.03), 52.14, (1:07.24), 52.02, 1:01.83

Nice avg5, but painful as well


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 12, 2016)

skewb PB's, stackmat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-12
avg of 5: 3.01

Time List:
1. 2.06 L' R' U' R' B' L R U' 
2. 2.96 L' R' L' R L' B' U' B 
3. 4.02 B' L' B R' B' L B L' B' 
4. (5.88) R L U' L R U B L U 
5. (1.47) B' L' R U B' U' R' B L'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-12
avg of 12: 3.68

Time List:
1. 3.16 L U' R L' B L' R' U L' 
2. 4.84 R' U' L' B' R U' R L' 
3. 2.06 L' R' U' R' B' L R U' 
4. 2.96 L' R' L' R L' B' U' B 
5. 4.02 B' L' B R' B' L B L' B' 
6. (5.88) R L U' L R U B L U 
7. (1.47) B' L' R U B' U' R' B L' 
8. 4.55 L R U R' L' R' U B 
9. 4.31 R' L' R' L R' U L' U L 
10. 4.18 B' L' B L B' L U' B' 
11. 3.36 L' U' B' U R' B R' L B 
12. 3.38 B' U R' L' R L U' L

4.26 avg50
4.34 avg100


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 12, 2016)

8.99 Average of 1000 (3x3)!

Also: 18.91 Sq1 ao 100 and 17.11 ao 12


----------



## Torch (Oct 13, 2016)

Kilo: 
37.95 ao12: 35.92, 43.88, 33.85, 41.04, 41.02, 42.83, 37.11, *(46.43), 35.91, 34.41, 33.56, (32.56)
Bold *is 34.63 ao5
Also got a 29.96 single


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Oct 13, 2016)

First 7 (PB is 6.655)

7.336 R D2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 D' F' D2 L' U2 B' D' B2 U' R'

x' // inspection
M D R' // xcross
y U' L' U L R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U // PLL

37 STM/7.336s ≈ 5.044 stps

why must I turn so slowly


----------



## Cale S (Oct 13, 2016)

lol 15.51 OH pb single

LL skip just like my last one 

R2 F L D' F2 R D2 L' B R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U' 

y x' U' L U' R2 U2 x' R' D' R D
U2 R' U' R 
U2 R U2 R' L U' L' 
U R U' R' U R' D' r U' r' D' R2 U R' U2


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 13, 2016)

It's been a while 


Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-13
avg of 12: 39.945

Time List:
1. (33.329) B' L2 B Uw D2 L2 Uw' D2 U2 Fw' B L' Uw' F' B L2 Rw' B D U' Fw2 L D R' F2 D2 F' Rw' F B' D2 Fw' L Rw Uw D F' U2 D Uw2 
2. 43.160 Rw2 F U Uw2 D F Uw2 R Uw B R U Rw' L2 R D U' Rw2 Fw2 U' Uw Fw R' Rw Uw R B2 Rw Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw U L2 B D' U B' Uw' 
3. 39.873 Rw Uw2 F R2 D B' Fw Rw F2 R D' L' D2 F L Fw F2 Uw' B Fw2 L' Uw F Rw' Fw D' Fw' R2 U D R' U' L Fw' B' U' L D' Fw L2 
4. 40.344 B' R' Fw2 B2 U B' Uw R2 B2 Fw Rw2 D2 Rw D2 Rw L2 F' Uw' B Rw' R Uw' R Fw2 U' B R2 U' Fw2 L2 R Rw B Uw' U' B' U F R' B 
5. 40.992 R D2 Fw' B U R' B R' L2 D' F' B2 U2 Rw Uw R D' Rw' Uw' Rw R Fw L2 B' F' L D' R Uw' F L2 D2 U2 Rw' Fw R' F' D' B2 Uw 
6. 39.606 R2 L Uw D' U' L Fw' R' B' D' Rw2 B R' U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' L Rw' D' U Uw2 L Rw2 F2 Rw' L Fw2 L2 R' F L' Fw2 F Rw2 Fw R' Rw' D' F2 
7. 42.089 U2 B2 Rw L' B2 U2 D2 F' D2 B' U' D L Fw' L' Uw2 B D2 U R B' Uw Rw L2 Uw' F' Rw2 R' B' D2 Uw' L D2 L Rw' R' F2 Fw2 R2 D2 
8. (45.925) Fw' D2 F Fw B L' U2 F' L D Rw' B2 L Uw B' U2 F B2 Fw2 R' D2 Fw' B R' Fw2 Rw' Fw' R F R' B' Uw' Rw F2 B' Uw R U' L' Fw 
9. 39.081 Rw' R' Uw2 D' L Rw2 D' U Fw U2 L' Fw2 R2 Rw' F B U2 Fw' Rw Fw' L2 D2 F2 R' D Fw2 Uw' R' D2 B D U Rw' L D R' Rw2 L2 U' L 
10. 39.729 D2 U2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R2 D' B Uw L R U B2 U' F' B' D' F2 B D B2 Rw2 Fw R' F' R' L Uw2 F Fw2 Rw' U2 L' F2 U' Fw' D Uw2 R' Rw2 
11. 38.505 R' B L' Uw2 R' D' F Fw' U Uw2 R2 B2 Uw' B2 L R' F' B' Uw' B2 Fw2 D Uw2 Fw F' Uw2 B' Uw Rw2 B Rw2 R2 L2 F' U' Rw' F' Rw U2 Uw2 
12. 36.075 U B2 F' U2 Rw2 Uw2 D' R U' B2 Fw' U F U' D2 F D2 B U L2 R' B Uw' D2 L2 Fw' L' B R L2 U2 R F Rw2 Fw L2 Fw' Rw Uw U'


----------



## Torch (Oct 13, 2016)

Feet:
47.79 ao50
49.12 ao100


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Average of 12: 9.88
> 1. 9.06 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F' R2 F' R' B2 L2 B U F' R'
> 2. 11.18 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 D L D2 B D F' R' F2 L2 B R2
> 3. 9.04 U D B2 D2 R' U' F B L F' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2
> ...


you're getting too fast slow down for a minute


----------



## Meow (Oct 13, 2016)

10.28 virtual cube solve, 51 moves and sune Pll skip


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Iggy (Oct 13, 2016)

Megaminx

47.69 single, PB by a bit
54.71 avg5 with counting 50.28
55.91 PB avg12


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

just made my 1999rd post, posting here to mention that


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 13, 2016)

29.78 4x4 Ao5!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 13, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 29.78 4x4 Ao5!


Thumbs up for sub 30!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 13, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> just made my 1999rd post, posting here to mention that


Lol why the rd? 9rd?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Lol why the rd? 9rd?


for the lolz
but yes that was my 2000th post. I am king of stupid milestone posts.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-13
avg of 12: 6.24

Time List:
1. (5.37) B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F' D L U2 B' R2 D B' L 
2. 5.61 L' B2 L U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 L' B' R U2 B F R2 U L2 R' 
3. 6.16 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 F U F L F U2 L2 D L' D2 
4. 6.40 R B U B' U2 D F2 U' F U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 
5. 6.17 R' D2 B' D' F' U2 R2 U' L F2 U L2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 
6. 7.49 R B2 D F2 U D2 R' F D B2 R2 L U2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 L B2 
7. 5.53 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U R2 U L' F D U R D L B R2 B2 
8. 5.83 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F R' F' D' F2 R' B' U' F D2 R 
9. 6.24 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U L B' L U F' R B R2 B' U2 
10. (7.68) L' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D B2 R' F' U L' B' 
11. 6.97 B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 R D F' U' R B F D 
12. 5.97 F' D' R2 D' F' D B' U B R' F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2

6.82 ao100 and 6.76 ao50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-13
avg of 100: 6.82

Time List:
1. (5.37) B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F' D L U2 B' R2 D B' L 
2. 5.61 L' B2 L U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 L' B' R U2 B F R2 U L2 R' 
3. 6.16 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 F U F L F U2 L2 D L' D2 
4. 6.40 R B U B' U2 D F2 U' F U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 
5. 6.17 R' D2 B' D' F' U2 R2 U' L F2 U L2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 
6. 7.49 R B2 D F2 U D2 R' F D B2 R2 L U2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 L B2 
7. (5.53) B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U R2 U L' F D U R D L B R2 B2 
8. 5.83 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F R' F' D' F2 R' B' U' F D2 R 
9. 6.24 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 U L B' L U F' R B R2 B' U2 
10. 7.68 L' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D B2 R' F' U L' B' 
11. 6.97 B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 R D F' U' R B F D 
12. 5.97 F' D' R2 D' F' D B' U B R' F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 
13. (8.54) U2 B' U D B' R' U B L2 B D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' 
14. 7.50 B' R B L' D2 B2 R F' U F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D 
15. 6.74 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 U' B' U2 R D' B2 L' B' D2 L2 U2 
16. 7.31 F L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F' R D2 F' D U2 B' L2 F2 D F' 
17. 6.37 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' L' B R' D L2 U R D U2 
18. 7.04 B D2 R2 U B2 D R D2 L' D2 B' U2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 
19. 6.71 U B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L' R2 B F U F' U2 R B L 
20. 6.84 R2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U L R' U' L' R2 F 
21. 7.30 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 D' F' U R2 U' R U2 R B2 L2 R' 
22. 5.68 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D R D' U F' D2 U2 R' U R2 
23. 7.66 L D R2 U' F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B L R U' B' F' U' F2 
24. 8.46 B2 D' U2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B' D' U L B' F R' B F R 
25. (5.30) F B' U' B' U D F U2 F' R D2 L U2 L F2 B2 R' U2 B2 
26. 6.38 L' F L' F' D2 F2 R D' F2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L' 
27. 7.31 F' B' R' D F L F R U' R D' F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U' 
28. 6.28 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D R2 D R' B R2 D B' L' U F U' 
29. 6.37 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R' B2 R F' L U R B' F' D 
30. 6.42 D2 B2 F D2 B L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' L' U' R2 D2 L U B F' D' L' 
31. 6.20 B' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 U2 B F L' U' F R B2 F' D2 
32. 7.53 B D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 B' R U' B' F D U2 B2 F2 
33. 8.13 F R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B L' D' L' U R U2 F U 
34. (9.07) D F' R' U2 R L D L' B' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 D' L2 F2 D L 
35. 7.61 B2 U' R2 L2 B U' R F L F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L' 
36. 5.81 U' R2 B' R U2 F R F2 U R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L D2 F2 R2 
37. 8.13 U' B' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 R U' L' D2 L2 B R' U2 
38. 6.15 F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F' L F D' F' R B2 U L D' 
39. 7.54 L' U B D2 F2 U2 R' U D R F2 R B2 R' B2 R' B2 L D2 L 
40. 7.30 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L B2 F' R2 B' F' R' B' 
41. 6.63 L2 B L F' D2 B2 L B U' R' U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 
42. 7.01 B D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 F' R2 F' L' F' U' F D B' U2 L D 
43. 7.17 B2 L2 B' D L' D B D R B' U F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 
44. 7.92 R2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' D L' D2 L2 F' L D' R' U' B' 
45. 5.95 D' F B R' U2 R D' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 
46. (8.70) L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 L' F2 R B2 F U L F2 R2 B 
47. 7.24 B2 D2 F L2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' F' R2 D2 B D' R B L2 R 
48. 7.14 B' D2 F' U' R U D2 R' F D2 F D2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' 
49. 5.82 R B R' F2 B U D2 B' L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 
50. 7.09 B F U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 U' L R2 D L U B' L B2 F' 
51. 5.86 U2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L R' U L B' D2 L2 R 
52. 7.58 D R' F R B' L' F2 D F U2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 
53. 7.48 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U' F U2 L' U2 F2 U' F D' U2 F' 
54. 6.66 R2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F' L U R2 F2 L2 B' F' D L 
55. 6.49 F B' D2 L F2 R2 D F' U' L U2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 
56. 6.74 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U B2 R2 L' F' R' U2 B2 F L2 U R' U2 
57. 8.07 R2 B2 R U F' B L' B2 U F2 B2 L D2 R L2 F2 R U2 D2 R 
58. 6.70 B D F R' U' F' U2 B2 L U2 F U2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 
59. 7.85 F2 U' L2 D F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 R2 F' L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R' D R2 
60. 7.22 U2 F' L2 B U2 B2 L2 F L2 B U' R' F' D L' D L2 B' U B2 
61. 6.94 L D2 R B2 D B U' R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 B2 R L2 B2 D2 F' 
62. 5.80 L U' L' U2 F' U R L B L2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' 
63. 8.20 D' R2 B D2 F D2 B R2 F R2 F2 U L2 F' R' U F2 L' B R2 
64. 6.44 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U F2 D F2 D2 L F L' D2 L' D' U2 L2 R' B 
65. 6.34 D2 B2 L F2 L F2 L D2 L' U2 R' D' L' B' F' R U2 R2 U L' 
66. 6.19 B U2 R' D2 R' B2 R B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F L2 D' L2 U R D' U L 
67. 6.01 R2 U B2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F' L D' B U' F2 R B2 U' B 
68. 5.74 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F L2 U2 R D2 B D R2 D' L B2 U 
69. 7.76 R' U' R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F D' F2 R2 F' L' B F2 U2 
70. 7.38 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 B U2 F' L U2 B2 D B U2 R2 
71. 6.97 L2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D R' D2 F' D B2 U F U 
72. 7.62 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 B' L' D' B2 L' D' R2 U' F 
73. 6.70 D R2 F2 D U B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L' B L F2 U B2 F L' B R' 
74. 7.47 U' L F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 U B R D' F2 U' R2 D F 
75. (8.52) F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B' R2 D L' B2 R D' B U' B2 
76. 8.05 U D' L U' R B' L2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 
77. 6.86 R' B' D2 L B U' F R2 L' F R2 B2 D2 F L2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 
78. 7.97 D L2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 D F2 L' D2 L' U' R' B' 
79. (5.37) R2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B' R F L U' L' B' D2 U2 
80. 6.06 D2 R2 D U' L2 R2 D L2 U L2 B' D L F D' F2 U2 B' L2 F2 
81. 5.83 D L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B D' R F R2 D2 L' U' F L B' 
82. 5.60 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 L' F D B2 R' B' U2 B' D2 R' 
83. 6.57 R2 U2 R' B D2 F' B D' L' B R' L D2 B2 R U2 F2 R' 
84. 6.38 B D2 B2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F' R U2 L' D2 F' U' B D' B2 U' 
85. 6.24 R B2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B' R D L F' L F2 L' U2 
86. 6.38 U2 F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R U2 R F' U R' F D2 L' 
87. 6.98 U' D2 F2 L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 L' D' F' L' B D2 B2 R' B2 
88. 6.46 R2 B' D R B U B D2 R' F' D2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F L2 R' 
89. 6.39 L2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 F D2 R2 U2 F D' R' F' D F' R2 D2 L2 U' 
90. 6.52 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U F2 L' D' B' R' D B D F 
91. (8.64) B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 D' R' U2 F' U2 F U2 B' U2 D2 B2 
92. 7.33 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 R' F' U2 R' F' R U2 B L2 
93. 6.14 B' D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R D' U L B' U2 F' L U 
94. 6.07 R F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' R' D U2 B U B R D' L2 
95. 6.63 R U2 D R2 D' R2 F' U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U F2 B 
96. (5.31) U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B U2 F L2 B' L B' D U2 L' U2 R' B F2 R' 
97. 7.67 F2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D B L' D2 B R2 U L2 B L 
98. 5.93 L B2 R' U2 F2 D2 R B2 L R F' L2 U B' L' B U F2 L' 
99. 7.02 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D L' R U' B D2 R2 B2 L' B R 
100. 6.66 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 R B2 L D2 U' R F R2 D' B D L2 B2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2016)

OH, first sub14 avg12. 14.86 avg50 too

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-14
avg of 12: 13.91

Time List:
1. 12.23 B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 R2 U B L' B' F2 R' F2 U' B L' U2
2. (16.68) R2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 B2 L' F D2 L R B2 F D L' R U2
3. 14.47 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F L' R2 F R2 B' F2 U' L2 F
4. 13.22 B2 U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 F R F2 L U B' R'
5. 13.90 B2 U2 B U2 R D F B R' F2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 L2 D'
6. 16.67 B U' R' D' F L F L2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U'
7. 13.61 B2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 R D' R2 U2 F' D' B' R2 F' L'
8. (12.16) U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F2 R U' B' L2 B' U2 L U F' D2
9. 12.45 F2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 L U2 R B' F U F R2 B D L R'
10. 14.42 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B' D' L' U2 B' D B2 L2 U'
11. 15.36 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 B' D2 R' B2 R' D L F2 U' L2 B2 L'
12. 12.75 U F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' B F D F' U2 L U2 B' D' R'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 14, 2016)

8.02 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B' D' B U B' D2 U2 R' B2 D' L

7 move last layer XD

Edit: 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-14
mean of 3: 9.81

Time List:
1. 8.02 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B' D' B U B' D2 U2 R' B2 D' L 
2. 9.60 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F' U' R2 B L' R F2 D' F R 
3. 11.80 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 B L' R' D B' U2 R2 U L

If I wasn't shaking on the last solve, it would have been mo3 PB!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2016)

megaminx PB's from the past week:

43.88 single
48.25 avg5
50.93 avg12
52.58 avg50
52.93 avg100


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> for the lolz
> but yes that was my 2000th post. I am king of stupid milestone posts.


wrong I am the king
btw this is like my 278nd post. lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2016)

*7x7* PB single, mo3 and avg5:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-14
avg of 5: 3:27.45

Time List:
1. 3:25.03 
2. (3:11.74) 
3. 3:32.90 
4. (3:38.50) 
5. 3:24.42 

first 3 solves make a 3:23.23 mo3

splits for PB single (PB by 7 seconds)
centers: 1:37
edges: 1:15
3x3: 19 meh


----------



## Torch (Oct 14, 2016)

I think this is fullstep PB
7.65 U' F' U2 D2 F U' R F' D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D R2 U
z' x' U' R' D'
U' y L U L'
U R U2 R' U' y L U' L'
U y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' y L' U2 L U' L' U L
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r
M2 U M' U2 M U M2

46/7.65=6.01 TPS

Also this: 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-14
avg of 12: 10.36

Time List:
1. 9.73 B' D' L' B2 D' B' D2 F L' F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 D
2. 9.99 F U2 B2 F U2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 L B2 R U L2 D L U2 F U2
3. 10.41 R D' U' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B U R' U2 R B' F
4. 9.84 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' B L2 D2 L D2 B2 U' B L
5. 9.96 R' L' B2 D R' U B U F' U' B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2
6. 9.38 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 R' B U' B D R D F U'
7. (12.35) R D2 U2 R' D2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L' D B D' U L' R U2 F
8. 9.75 B2 R' D L B2 D' R2 L' U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B U2 B U2
9. 10.52 F' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' D' F2 L2 F' D' L2 R' D2
10. (9.07) R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 B R2 U' R F2 R2 U' L' B2 D B' U'
11. 12.03 R U' R2 D' U' B2 U R2 D' R F' D2 R' D' B2 U2 B2 F
12. 12.00 U2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 B L2 B U L2 D R B2 L U2 F D'

It was going to be great!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 14, 2016)

9.62 ao5, 7.95 sniggle, and 11.17 PB ao50. Pretty god.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Meow (Oct 14, 2016)

5.57 single, 7.92 ao5, 8.17 ao12, 8.45 ao50, 8.74 ao100

ao12, ao50, and ao100 are pb


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 15, 2016)

2:01.02 6x6 PB single by 5 seconds, PP though  Next PB will be sub2


----------



## Ianwubby (Oct 15, 2016)

For 2x2, 2.44 single, 6.28 ao12, 6.77 ao50, 7.05 ao100, all PBs


scramble: U' R' F U F R2 U R' U'

x' z // inspection
R U2 R' // FL
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL + PBL skip

11 HTM / 2.44 seconds = 4.51 TPS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 15, 2016)

3x3:

8.84 avg100
8.77 avg50
8.29 avg12

not PB or anything, but best in a while 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-15
avg of 100: 8.84

Time List:
1. 8.30 U2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 L B' U L B F2 R2 B2 F 
2. 9.19 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 B' R' D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B' 
3. 7.15 D' L F L D' R2 B2 R' F L U L2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 
4. 7.97 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D U' R B D2 L2 R' B D2 B2 L D2 U' 
5. 8.74 D2 R2 U2 B R' F L U F' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 R' 
6. 10.25 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' D L2 U2 B' L' F' R U B' L 
7. 9.21 L2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L R2 U2 B' R B' D L F U' F D' R' 
8. 8.24 R D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 L' U L2 D2 F U F2 D U L' R' 
9. 9.83 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' U F2 R2 B' R' B' U' L2 D2 
10. 7.95 B D R2 D B2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 R' D2 U' R D2 L B' L2 F 
11. 8.31 B2 U F R U' R F2 R D B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F' 
12. (6.45) D2 R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 L B L' B' D B' F2 D B2 F2 
13. 9.39 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F D U' L D2 R' F L 
14. 7.97 B' R' F2 D' B U2 R' B2 L F2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U 
15. 7.65 F' U2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U L F R' U R' F2 U R F 
16. 8.26 B2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L R' F' U L' D' 
17. 9.44 D L' U2 F2 U' L B2 D' U2 F D2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' D 
18. 9.12 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 D' U2 R' U' R' B L2 U2 F2 D U2 
19. 8.97 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 B D F' L D' L' D2 L2 R' 
20. 9.32 L2 U R2 D F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 L F2 R' F' U2 R' B' L D2 F' 
21. (6.70) D L2 R2 F' L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 F R2 L' D2 U L' B' R2 U2 L' R2 
22. (11.76) U2 L2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 B D B2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 F' 
23. 9.05 L' D2 B D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F' R' D2 U' B F2 D' F D2 B' 
24. 8.11 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D' B L' B U2 R' B' U R 
25. 9.97 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 D L' B2 D' R F2 R2 B' U B' R2 
26. 8.05 U2 R2 U B2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B U2 R D U' R F U' L2 F' 
27. 8.69 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' R' F2 L' D F' U L' B' D' B2 
28. 7.80 D B2 D' L2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 U R' F2 U2 B' D' L' R2 F2 D' F' 
29. (DNF(11.12)) U' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L' B L2 R' F' L2 U' R' D B2 
30. 9.55 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D' R' B F' D U B R2 D' U' 
31. 8.52 R2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R2 B D' R' U R2 B2 F L2 B L' R' 
32. 9.24 D F2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R U F' D2 U' L R' F' D F 
33. 7.99 F' D2 L B2 L B2 L U2 R' B2 F2 L' U F2 U B2 U L' B' U' F 
34. 8.96 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 F' L' U' F D B D' U2 R F' 
35. 8.47 B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U B F' L D2 F2 D B R2 
36. 9.87 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 F R' F' L2 D' B2 L' F2 
37. 8.62 F2 B' D R U L' D' U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' B' L2 D2 R2 U2 
38. 7.06 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F' L' B2 U R' U2 B' D' B 
39. 7.79 D U L2 B2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 F D' F' R D2 B' U2 F R D2 
40. 8.59 L' D2 F2 L B2 L' R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R F' D R2 F' D' R2 U' F' 
41. 7.79 B2 D F2 D' R2 L D' F' D R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U R2 L2 U' B 
42. 10.18 F L2 D' R' U R2 U2 B R F R U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 
43. 9.92 F' U2 F2 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 L F' U2 L R U R B2 
44. 9.72 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U F2 U B R' F2 L2 B R' U' B L' U' 
45. 8.75 F' L' B2 L U2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L D' B2 L' F' L2 F' D2 R D' 
46. 8.95 L2 U' F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' L F L2 R U' B2 D2 F' 
47. (10.66) R2 L B R D2 B U2 B' D' R' U' F2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D' 
48. 8.38 L2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F U L' R' D L2 R' B L2 U 
49. 9.59 B2 R' U2 R F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F D' R' D2 F' R2 D' L2 F' 
50. 7.93 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D B' U L' F D F R' B F2 U' 
51. 9.57 D U2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 B' U2 L U2 R2 F D R' 
52. 8.39 B2 F2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 B' D R B' F' U2 R2 D B2 U2 
53. 8.20 U F2 D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F U2 R2 F L' B F2 D2 B' R' D R' 
54. 9.20 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B' U B' R' D U L U2 B' R2 F2 
55. 9.01 D2 F' U D2 F' R' U2 B U F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R L2 F2 R2 D2 
56. 8.77 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U R' D2 F L2 F' U2 
57. 9.86 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 F D2 B U2 F2 L R' D' B' R2 U' R' B 
58. 10.63 U2 R2 F D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F U B2 R2 U2 L2 F L' D2 
59. 8.21 B2 D' R2 U F2 D U L2 F2 L2 U2 F R' B' U' R' F2 R2 F2 D' R' 
60. 8.53 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 R' F' L2 D R2 F' R2 B D L2 
61. 8.32 U2 R L D2 B R B' U2 L' D R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
62. 8.70 B' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B U' B2 R D' F U2 R D' 
63. 9.36 L2 F2 L D L' U' D' R F' U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F' 
64. 10.07 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R F D F L D' R D U' B 
65. 9.58 L' B' R B' D2 F' D L U' D F2 L2 D2 B' R2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 L2 
66. 9.07 L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L B L D2 R' D' 
67. (6.73) U R F' R U2 L' D' F' B D' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L 
68. 8.93 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' U' F D U2 B' R' F' U 
69. 8.60 B L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F R U2 R2 D2 B' L' U 
70. 8.35 B2 L' R2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 U' B L2 F D' U' F2 L R2 U' 
71. 7.68 B' U' R D L D' F B2 U F2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 F2 R' 
72. 7.97 B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U R B2 L' D' U L' F D2 B U' 
73. 9.20 B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R D2 B R' B F' L2 R' U2 
74. 8.41 R U F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F' U2 R D L' R' F U' B' 
75. 8.80 F' B2 R F U' L F' B' D2 R L2 D2 F' U2 F' B2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 
76. 7.17 R' F D2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B2 D B U F2 R F2 U' B' U2 
77. 9.83 F2 U2 D F' B' R' L D' B R2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 U' 
78. 7.75 L2 D L F' U' R2 B2 U' L' F2 L2 B L2 F D2 F L2 U2 R2 F' 
79. 9.96 D2 F2 U F R' B L2 D R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 
80. 8.77 B2 D F2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 U R' D L U' F L2 F2 D2 L' F2 
81. 8.26 L D2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 D' R U L2 U F U' L' 
82. 9.80 D2 F2 L F' U F U L U' L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 R' 
83. 9.14 L B' U F' L' U' L2 F R U B U2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 D2 
84. 7.86 R2 D R2 B2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F R U L D R2 B2 F' 
85. (10.82) B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 U' B' F' D' R D2 R2 B U L' F' 
86. 9.07 B L2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D L' B' L2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 
87. (6.84) B2 D2 U' F2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B' U' L2 D F' L' B U' R2 U 
88. (11.18) F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R' F D L' B2 F' D B U' R 
89. 8.80 U2 R' F' B D R B L F U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R 
90. 8.40 L' D L' D' B U2 F R' U B2 R U2 D2 R' D2 F2 L F2 L 
91. 8.45 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B L F' L2 D U B U' F R2 
92. 9.38 D2 F B' L D R D B' U B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U' F 
93. 7.89 D' F' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' F' D2 R' D' F2 R2 B L' R' D' L 
94. 10.28 L2 F2 D U' L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R F' R' F' D' L' R' D' F' R' 
95. (7.02) B2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R U2 R2 F D B' R' F R U2 L R' 
96. 9.87 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D2 B' D U' B' D R' D B' L' D2 U2 
97. 8.72 R B U' D B L U2 L F L' U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 
98. 9.76 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B D F U R' B L U' F' D L 
99. 9.59 U2 L' B2 F2 L F2 R D2 R2 D2 R2 D' B F D2 L' U' F' R D B' 
100. 9.81 F' U F2 U F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B' U L D2 B' F L R2 B2


----------



## asacuber (Oct 15, 2016)

RCPO day 1 review: (all round 1)
3x3 3rd w/ 13.15 avg5(couldve been better) but also 10.56 single yee
2x2 1st w/ 2.64 avg5 w/ 1.42 lolsingle DAHECK
OH 4th w/ 24.76 avg5 i mean u kidding me or wut
Skewb 3rd w/ 6.31 avg5 and 4.77 single(time to be serious about skewb)
Pyra 2nd w/ 6.59 avg5
4x4 Counting solves were 66,66,65
Going for podiums


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 15, 2016)

1. 8.52 (6, 5) / (1, -5) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / 

PB single and first sub-10 lmao

reconstruction:
(1,3)/(6,-3)/ cubeshape (yeah not the best AUFing for kite/kite there but its a habit)
(-2,-3)/(3,0)/ FB
(2,5)/(4,1)/ SB
U2 M2 D2 finish first layer, lazy to type in squan notation
J perm to finish


----------



## imvelox (Oct 15, 2016)

5x5 56.61 avg5 PB and 58.82 avg12 PB


----------



## Tobby (Oct 15, 2016)

TPS pb: 57 moves/6.161 seconds=*9.25 tps!!!*
1. 6.161 L2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 U' R' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R U F2

cross-D L R' D
1st pair-U L U' L' U' y' R' U R
2nd pair-R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
3rd pair-U2 L' U' L
4th pair-U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL-U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL-U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## imvelox (Oct 15, 2016)

Feliks 6.26 avg50 UWR wat

Also 9.02 OH avg5 and 45.75 5x5 avg5 UWRs


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-15
solves/total: 3321/3321

avg of 50
best: 6.991 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 100
best: 7.028 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 1000
best: 7.256 (σ = 0.50)


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 16, 2016)

10. 5.99 F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D B D2 L' B D' R' D2 F R
Fullstep, also my second five


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 16, 2016)

I always like 6's since I never get good singles. 

6.64 D2 B2 U2 F R U' F R D' U2 F2 L2 F' B2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 16, 2016)

PB on cam 9.92 avg of 5 with terrible LL cases and abysmal f2l, should not have been sub 10





Also 13.13 OH single full step ties my old PB on cam, should have been sub 12 but I failed F2L and U perm 
\


----------



## turtwig (Oct 16, 2016)

1. 13.92 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)
First sub-15!

Edit:
Got 2 more sub-15s and

avg of 5: 17.47 (Crushed my previous PB of 22.00)
Time List:
1. 15.59 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3) 
2. (14.84) (-5, 3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. 17.25 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
4. (21.77) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
5. 19.56 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -2)

avg of 12: 20.78
Time List:
1. 25.43 (4, -3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0) 
2. 15.59 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3) 
3. 14.84 (-5, 3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
4. 17.25 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
5. 21.77 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
6. 19.56 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -2) 
7. 20.94 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
8. (31.13) (-5, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, -2)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
9. (14.43) (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/ 
10. 21.18 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(4, -3)/(-3, -5) 
11. 29.91 (-3, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(2, -3)/ 
12. 21.31 (0, 2)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 16, 2016)

megaminx:
42.48 pb single, fullstep
48.31 2nd best avg5
49.41 pb avg12, first sub50 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-16
avg of 12: 49.41

Time List:
1. 47.67 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
2. 51.28 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
3. 47.17 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
4. 47.62 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
5. (57.84) R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
6. 53.09 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
7. (46.85) R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
8. 47.69 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
9. 48.39 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
10. 51.16 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
11. 48.83 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
12. 51.18 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 16, 2016)

Just had a really good 3x3 session. 
10.10 Ao50 And 10.16 Ao100, now to finally get sub 10 officially


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 16, 2016)

59.60 4x4 single!
FIRST SUB 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 16, 2016)

also got a 19.61 sq-1 sniggle the other day (easy CS & EO skip)


----------



## Cale S (Oct 16, 2016)

oops

Average of 5: 9.94
1. 7.40 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 L' B' D U2 R B2 R2 
2. 10.85 U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' R' D2 B L2 B2 U L F' L 
3. (7.18) U2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 F2 D R' U' B L' R' D R' U2 B 
4. (11.60) L2 U' L B2 R2 B R B2 U2 B U R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 
5. 11.56 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' B D F' L' B2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 

counting 7.40, was fullstep with V perm

x2 R L' D L y U' R F R
U D R U R' D'
U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F
U2 R' U R 
R' U' F' U F R 
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U


----------



## Meow (Oct 16, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> I always like 6's since I never get good singles.
> 
> 6.64 D2 B2 U2 F R U' F R D' U2 F2 L2 F' B2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2


I hear cross on bottom gets you sub 6 singles


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 16, 2016)

Meow said:


> I hear cross on bottom gets you sub 6 singles


I hear CN gets you good avgs


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I hear CN gets you good avgs


I hear ZBLL gets you sick singles


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 17, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 9.62 ao5, 7.95 sniggle, and 11.17 PB ao50. Pretty god.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Ao5 is tied my PB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 17, 2016)

6.89 ao 50
6.96 ao 100


----------



## ottozing (Oct 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 6.89 ao 50
> 6.96 ao 100



Lowkey still trying to get a sub 7 avg12

Good stuff man


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 17, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I hear ZBLL gets you sick singles


I hear solve like a normal person is what got the WR avg...


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I hear solve like a normal person is what got the WR avg...


1) Faz is not a normal speedcuber 
2) He used ZBLL in his WR avg


----------



## Torch (Oct 17, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I hear solve like a normal person is what got the WR avg...


Pretty sure Feliks used ZBLL in the WR average

EDIT: Ninjad


----------



## asacuber (Oct 17, 2016)

Official 15.44 OH single wot m8
Overall PB
Antisune PLL skip
Got 3 podiums at RCPO wut
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1793/competitors/41


----------



## Alea (Oct 17, 2016)

I did an incredible UWR: 




Ok, it's actually quite ridiculous, but was just funny to do.


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-17
single: 9.11

Time List:
1. 9.11 (-2, 6)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)

Fullstep cool


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 17, 2016)

megaminx pb by nearly a second  EP skip though

1. 41.67 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

with 51.66 avg50 and 52.13 avg100


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 17, 2016)

Alea said:


> I did an incredible UWR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beating this soon
will probably go for like a 13 2H and 30 OH idk


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 17, 2016)

Whaaaat!?!?!?! practicing strictly OH for a week made my 2H skills increase by like 50 megagillion% 

7.37 sniggle (4 move X-cross OLL skip + J-Perm) if I had seen the OLL skip coming it would have been PB.
10.03 Ao5 (6th best)
10.96 Ao12 (3rd best)
And unrelated 46.93 Mirror blocks Ao5.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 17, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Lowkey still trying to get a sub 7 avg12
> 
> Good stuff man


Avg12s are annoying. They aren't short enough to be lucky, and they aren't long enough to be consistent. 

Thanks!

Lovin the new pic


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 18, 2016)

I got an 11.23 Roux sniggle the other day, I need to do a big avg but I think I'm sub-20 with Roux now...


----------



## Alea (Oct 18, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> beating this soon
> will probably go for like a 13 2H and 30 OH idk


Sure, I'm looking forward to it.
But if you do, be aware that I'll do anything to beat it again!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2016)

14.49 OH PB avg5


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 18, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-18
avg of 5: 13.21

Time List:
1. (18.47) (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)
2. (9.19) (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0) ep skip
3. 13.83 (-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/
4. 11.36 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/ kite-kite no parity wut
5. 14.43 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)

PB by a lot, Cubicle sq1 helps a lot

Couldn't roll smh...


----------



## Torch (Oct 18, 2016)

48.17, 40.09, 42.83, 38.23, (36.76), 48.59, (1:13.40), 49.87, 36.97, 42.35, 55.28, 43.24 = 44.56 feet ao12, first 5 solves are 40.38 ao5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 18, 2016)

On the first solve, the 41, I reached LL at 30.5 and it was 3LLL. I looked at the timer and it's quite obvious what happened next. The 40.95 was 2 Solves later and was actually a nice solve, but not sub40 either  Will try to get one on cam soon. Both singles were part of a 46.95 PB avg5 

Accidently deleted my entire session (fml) but PB avg100 was 51.97 were I would have been able to roll a lot of solves but whatever


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 18, 2016)

PB Ao12: *8.93 *(WeiLong GTS) Counting 10 -.-

1. 8.93 R' U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 D' F' U B2 R2 U2 R2 U R' D'
2. 8.17 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U F L2 R2 D B F U' L'
3. 8.77 R L' U' B' R2 F' L' F U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D
4. 9.01 F' B2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 B D2 F L2 R D' B2 U F
5. 9.73 L D2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 R' D' F D2 R B' F' L2 B' D2
6. 9.46 F' D2 R' F2 B2 U' F D L B' U2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 R
7. (10.30) L F2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' B' F2 D' B' R2 F U R D F2
8. 8.23 R' B2 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 F' U2 L' B D R B2 L R'
9. (8.14) R' U2 D' B2 L D F R' B U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 B2 R' B2 R'
10. 10.05 R2 D2 R D F D2 B' R B D' F2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 F
11. 8.14 L U L' B' R2 U2 D2 F2 D B' L2 U R2 F2 U2 D L2 D L2
12. 8.71 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 D2 L D U'


----------



## biscuit (Oct 18, 2016)

Well... First sub 9. PB by .81

5. (8.69) B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 U R' B' L B L' B F' L easy f2l and PLL skip from sune (Anti sune?)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 19, 2016)

Full step 6's are always nice (Valk 3)

6.88 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' F' R D' U' R U' B D'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 19, 2016)

Alea said:


> Sure, I'm looking forward to it.
> But if you do, be aware that I'll do anything to beat it again!


Sounds like a plan. It might actually be feasible if you weren't slow
#roasted


----------



## Cale S (Oct 20, 2016)

Average of 5: 2.30
1. 1.56 U2 R2 U' R U' F' U' F' R U' 
2. 2.42 R' U R U F2 R' F R2 F2 
3. (3.52) R2 U' F' U' F R2 U2 F' U2 
4. 2.93 U2 F U' F' R2 F' U R' F2 
5. (1.20) U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Full step 6's are always nice (Valk 3)
> 
> 6.88 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' F' R D' U' R U' B D'


vgj, y no fwr thoughhhh
It's because you do cross on top : )


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> vgj, y no fwr thoughhhh
> It's because you do cross on top : )


Dana is 2 fast 4 me.

wow. so much shade


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2016)

megaminx:

47.73 2nd best avg5
49.49 2nd best avg12
51.25 PB avg50

I also got a 49.60 avg5 with a 42.86 single on cam


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 20, 2016)

30:56.888 10x10 solve (OLL parity)
closing in on sub 30.


----------



## Torch (Oct 20, 2016)

35.89, (50.11), 42.28, 39.44, 43.10, 44.76, 41.65, 46.38, 46.08, (35.19), 42.52, 42.67 = 42.48 Feet ao12
Also got 45.54 ao50

The 35.89 single was fullstep with a 3+ second pause between cross and first pair


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2016)

stupid feet stuff: 

7:44.59 clock with feet
2:02.11 pyraminx with feet

might try 3bld wf in the next few days, but m2 is gonna get hard...


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 20, 2016)

Dreidel 3x3x3: 9:47.33

UWR?...


----------



## Meow (Oct 20, 2016)

(6.11) R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B D B' U2 R' F2 R2 U R2 D2

ugh really bad 2gll execution, also not great recog


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 21, 2016)

this avg just happened (7.26), 7.65, (14.53), 9.95, 14.49 =10.70 "good stuff" -Wise words of jay 2016


----------



## Cale S (Oct 21, 2016)

(1:32.56), (1:20.67),1:32.50, 1:23.98, 1:25.56

2nd best megaminx average


----------



## Torch (Oct 21, 2016)

Torch said:


> 35.89, (50.11), 42.28, 39.44, 43.10, 44.76, 41.65, 46.38, 46.08, (35.19), 42.52, 42.67 = 42.48 Feet ao12
> Also got 45.54 ao50
> 
> The 35.89 single was fullstep with a 3+ second pause between cross and first pair



Rolled the ao50 down to 44.63!


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-20
avg of 5: 13.78

Time List:
1. 14.20[np] (3, -4)/(6, 3)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)
2. 14.62[np] (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)
3. (10.41[np]) (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -4)
4. (18.75) (-2, -3)/(2, 5)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)
5. 12.49[np] (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)

2nd best iirc

also 16.86 ao 50 with 60% parity. The Cubicle sq1 helps my times a ton


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 21, 2016)

Whelp, full step with a G-perm and nearly PB (PB was with a PLL skip). Cubicle Labs WeiLong GTS M  #Katiecantgeta5

6.16 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B D' U B L D2 R B U2

EDIT: Yes it's 4:45 am. Yes I just PB'd. Yes I have class tomorrow. 

Ao5: *8.08* (not sub-8 -.-)

1. (6.37) D' L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' R F D2 B' F2 D' F2 D2 
2. 7.71 R2 B D' R' D F2 D L D2 F L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F L2 D' 
3. 8.49 D' R' F U F2 R' F B' L' F' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 R B2 R F2 U2 L 
4. (12.55) L2 D F2 D R2 U' L2 D L' R' F D2 U2 B D U2 B' R U' 
5. 8.02 D' U2 B' L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R' F' L2 R2 D' R2 B' L2 B'


----------



## Berd (Oct 21, 2016)

26:58.40 2x2-5x5 minx relay


----------



## sqAree (Oct 22, 2016)

1:54.37 Megaminx single, first sub2!

EDIT: I still use the crappy beginner LL method where I spam sunes and sexy. But without it the solve might not have been sub2 as I skipped CP due to that.

EDIT2: And now a 1:49.92 single. Megaminx madness.


----------



## ECuber YT (Oct 22, 2016)

i got my first sub ten and posted my first reply here


----------



## Meow (Oct 22, 2016)

1: 7.18 U' L2 F2 L U2 F' U2 R2 D F' B2 L2 B2 U2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2
2: (9.99) D F2 L2 B U L' F D2 L B U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U L2
3: (6.44) F2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 L U2 F R2 U' R B U R B2 R2 D
4: 9.43 D' L2 R2 D U B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 F' D2 B' U' L2 U2
5: 6.80 R2 F' U B' R2 U2 L2 D R' B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2

are you kidding me.. smh

7.80 ao5


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry for the flood of squan posts, but wtf:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-21
avg of 5: 11.70

Time List:
1. 10.89 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(1, -2)/(4, -4)/(6, 0)
2. (10.25) (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)
3. (17.06) (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(6, -2)/(6, -2)/
4. 13.60 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -2)
5. 10.60 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)

also 15.98 ao 50 and 16.99 ao 100


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 22, 2016)

Meow said:


> 1: 7.18 U' L2 F2 L U2 F' U2 R2 D F' B2 L2 B2 U2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2
> 2: (9.99) D F2 L2 B U L' F D2 L B U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U L2
> 3: (6.44) F2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 L U2 F R2 U' R B U R B2 R2 D
> 4: 9.43 D' L2 R2 D U B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 F' D2 B' U' L2 U2
> ...


you're the unluckiest person I know


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 22, 2016)

official PB, #2 NR
8.85 Official 3x3 Single @GSO #2 NZ NR


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2016)

First ever gigaminx solve 17:55

I won't be doing this again lol

Edge pairing is impossible lmao


----------



## asacuber (Oct 22, 2016)

10.12 PB ao5 with 7.53 best fullstep!(6th sub 8, 2nd fullstep)
Gimme dat sub 10 already


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 22, 2016)

First sub-15 with a method other than my main (FreeFOP); probably could've been a 12.x if I didn't space out during the last layer.

14.98 L' B' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 F L2 D' R' U2 L' R D B2 L'



Spoiler: reconstruction



D2 B U B // eoline (4/4)
L2 U L // square (3/7)
R' U R' U' R' // square (5/12)
L U' L' // slot (3/15)
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R // slot (8/23)
U R U2 // COLL— wait, I think I know this ZBLL case
U2 R' // backtrack lol
x' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U // ZBLL (12/35)


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 22, 2016)

1.97 official 2x2 avg
(2.55), 1.70, (1.65), 2.25, 1.95
So happy I got sub 2! 2.55 could've easily been 1.6 but I messed up trying to cancel u2 before and after alg


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 22, 2016)

6x6:

2:02.47 2nd best single with DP rip
2:14.97 PB mo3
2:14.82 PB avg5
2:19.50 PB avg12

Yuxin 6x6 is pretty good


----------



## Cale S (Oct 22, 2016)

sub-10 avg12 with 2 counting 12s

Average of 12: 9.94
1. 8.06 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' F D' L2 D U' B R F2 D F
2. (8.03) U2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 B' R B' U B' D2 B'
3. 12.54 F B2 D2 B L F' R B' U F U2 L2 U2 L U2 R B2 R2 F2 L'
4. 10.57 R' U2 R2 F' D' R U B R' B' D F2 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 B2 D B2
5. 9.05 U2 R' U L U F' R B R B U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2
6. 10.10 L' F B U L F' B R B' L2 U2 L F2 R F2 L F2 L' B2 L'
7. 9.23 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D R B2 D' B' F2 L D R
8. (14.61) D2 R2 U B2 D F2 D2 F2 D B' F2 R U' L' D B L2 D' B' L
9. 9.15 R2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 B L2 U2 B U2 R' U2 F' D B2 D2 B' R B2 R'
10. 9.00 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 L' B2 L2 U' F D' F2 R' B2 L' D R D
11. 12.31 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F' U2 L F' U' F' R D2
12. 9.35 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B' U' F2 D' B2 R F2 U2 R

also got this 9.04 avg5:
1. (14.10) L2 D2 R2 F' D' R U F' D' L' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2
2. 8.10 F2 U2 R2 B2 L R2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B D' R F' R B2 R'
3. (7.91) U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U L2 R' D2 U' F L' U2 F2 R2 D' R'
4. 9.03 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 L R D2 R2 D B2 L B2 U' B D' U2 L
5. 10.00 B' L2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B' U2 B' D2 R' U' F' L B F2 L' D' L U'

the 9.03 was terrible, got to T perm at 6.2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 22, 2016)

wtf 2x2 PB's

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-22
avg of 5: 1.81

Time List:
1. (1.13) R' U2 F U R U' F2 R' U' 
2. 2.41 F2 U2 R' U R2 F' R F' R' U' 
3. 1.43 R2 F R' F R2 F2 R2 U' R2 
4. (4.22) U2 R2 U F' R U' F R' U' 
5. 1.59 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U R U

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-22
avg of 12: 1.93

Time List:
1. 1.94 U' R U2 R F2 R U' R U' 
2. (1.13) R' U2 F U R U' F2 R' U' 
3. 2.41 F2 U2 R' U R2 F' R F' R' U' 
4. 1.43 R2 F R' F R2 F2 R2 U' R2 
5. (4.22) U2 R2 U F' R U' F R' U' 
6. 1.59 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U R U 
7. 2.43 F R' U F' U' R2 U2 R' F' 
8. 2.71 F' R U R' U F' U F R' 
9. 2.13 U2 R' F' U F' R' U F' U2 
10. 2.16 R U F' U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 
11. 1.15 U F' U R' F2 R U' F' R U' 
12. 1.34 U' F U' F R U2 F2 R U2

stupidly easy scrambles, was able to 1look like 9 or 10 of them wat. Former PB avg12 was 2.18

I also managed to get a 2.45 PB avg50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-22
avg of 50: 2.45

Time List:
1. 1.94 U' R U2 R F2 R U' R U' 
2. (1.13) R' U2 F U R U' F2 R' U' 
3. 2.41 F2 U2 R' U R2 F' R F' R' U' 
4. 1.43 R2 F R' F R2 F2 R2 U' R2 
5. (4.22) U2 R2 U F' R U' F R' U' 
6. 1.59 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U R U 
7. 2.43 F R' U F' U' R2 U2 R' F' 
8. 2.71 F' R U R' U F' U F R' 
9. 2.13 U2 R' F' U F' R' U F' U2 
10. 2.16 R U F' U2 F2 U' R' U' R2 
11. (1.15) U F' U R' F2 R U' F' R U' 
12. 1.34 U' F U' F R U2 F2 R U2 
13. (5.18) R F2 U' F U R' F R' F U' 
14. 3.71 F' U F' R2 U R F2 U' F' U2 
15. 2.61 R U' R F R' U' R U R' 
16. 1.88 U' R F2 R2 U F' R F U' 
17. 2.28 F2 U2 R U' R' U R' F' R U2 
18. 2.05 U R U2 R U2 F' R' F2 U' 
19. 1.61 U' R F' R2 F R' U R' U2 
20. 3.47 R2 F R2 F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 
21. 3.31 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R U' R' 
22. 2.65 U' R U R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 
23. 2.83 F' R2 F R U' F U2 F' U 
24. 2.18 U' R' U' F2 U' R F' U2 F' 
25. 2.13 U' F R F' R2 F2 U R' U' 
26. 2.19 U' R' U2 R2 U' F U2 F R2 
27. 3.34 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R U' 
28. 3.19 U F2 R2 F R' F2 R2 U' F' 
29. 1.27 R2 U2 F2 U R U F' R U2 
30. 3.33 R F2 R F U R2 U' R2 U 
31. 1.52 U F2 R2 F' R' F U R U' 
32. 2.56 F2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
33. 3.06 R' U' R2 F U F2 R' F' R2 
34. 2.15 R2 U R' F U2 F' U2 R' U' 
35. 2.63 F R' F R' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
36. 2.09 U F' R F U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
37. 3.27 F' R2 F2 R' U' R F' R' U2 
38. 2.94 R' U' F U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' 
39. 3.22 R F' R' U2 F U' R U2 R' 
40. 2.30 R' U' R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U 
41. 2.38 R F' U' F U2 R U' F' U2 
42. 1.78 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U' 
43. 3.21 F U' F U F2 U2 R' F2 U' 
44. (0.61) U' F U R U R2 U' R' U' 
45. 2.84 U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R' F U2 
46. 2.75 U' F R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 
47. 2.63 U2 F' U2 F' R' U F2 R' U' 
48. 1.68 F U' R' U F' R F' U R 
49. 2.47 F2 U2 R F R2 F U2 R' U2 
50. (3.71) R2 F2 U' R F R' F U' R2


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 22, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 1.97 official 2x2 avg
> (2.55), 1.70, (1.65), 2.25, 1.95
> So happy I got sub 2! 2.55 could've easily been 1.6 but I messed up trying to cancel u2 before and after alg



Nice job! Idk how I missed it lol


----------



## Cale S (Oct 23, 2016)

AUFless LL skip 

7.91 
F' D' B' U L' U L' F2 B L D L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 

y' x2 D R' U2 R' F D2 F' D2 
y' U R' U' R y' U' R' U R
U R U' R' y' U' R U' R'
y' U' R U R' y U' R' U' R 
y' R U R' U R U' R'

those rotations though

also got an avg12 with 9/12 sub-10


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 23, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 1.97 official 2x2 avg
> (2.55), 1.70, (1.65), 2.25, 1.95
> So happy I got sub 2! 2.55 could've easily been 1.6 but I messed up trying to cancel u2 before and after alg


Nice! (Cancellations can be risky sometimes, especially when the alg is stored exclusively in muscle memory)


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 23, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 1.97 2x2 avg
> (2.55), 1.70, (1.65), 2.25, 1.95
> So happy I got sub 2! 2.55 could've easily been 1.6 but I messed up trying to cancel u2 before and after alg





PenguinsDontFly said:


> Nice! (Cancellations can be risky sometimes, especially when the alg is stored exclusively in muscle memory)


Thanks, And i just worded that weird it wasn't a cancellation, It was U R U' R2 then U2 alg U2, but I did y2 and U L U' L2 then alg and locked up on the layer


----------



## Torch (Oct 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-22
avg of 5: 38.66

Time List:
1. 39.72 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B' L' D' F2 D' B' U R' F'
2. 39.11 R D' F2 U' D2 B U2 R D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 D L2 U' R
3. 37.16 B2 L' U' F R B' L U' F' U2 R D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' B2
4. (50.62) F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 F U' B2 L2 F' R B2 U F' D' R'
5. (37.02) B R U F2 D' L' B2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 F L'

Sub-40 (+ sub-NR mean) Feet ao5!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 23, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Thanks, And i just worded that weird it wasn't a cancellation, It was U R U' R2 then U2 alg U2, but I did y2 and U L U' L2 then alg and locked up on the layer


L moves are for the weak.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 23, 2016)

official BLD PB


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Oct 23, 2016)

lalal sub 15 avg5

Average of 5: 14.74
1. (33.97) B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F U' F' D2 B R U F' D' 
2. 14.44 D' R2 U F2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 D' L' F2 D2 B U' F2 L' 
3. 14.98 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L R F' U' R U2 B F' R' F' 
4. 14.80 F' D2 L2 D2 B F2 U2 F U2 F' D2 L D L' F2 D' B D2 F U' L' 
5. (14.12) F2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F' L2 F2 D' R U B' L B2 U'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 23, 2016)

8.068 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2 U F2 L B2 F' D' U' B' D L'
y' x
F' U' B
R U' r' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
M' U' M' U2 M U2 M'
also 9.997 mo 3, 10.823 ao 5, 11.711 ao 12, 12.524 ao 50, 12.693 ao 100


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 23, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 8.068 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 L2 U F2 L B2 F' D' U' B' D L'
> y' x
> F' U' B
> R U' r' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
> ...


what is this? 3x3?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 23, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> what is this? 3x3?


Onehanded


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 23, 2016)

4x4, 4th sub30, np

*29.91 *F L Rw2 R2 F U2 R' F R B' Uw' F D' Uw' L' Fw B R' Uw B' R Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 D2 U Uw' Rw L2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 F Rw D2 R' U2 L2

and a pretty good 5x5 avg5: (messed up the avg12)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-23
avg of 5: 1:09.63

Time List:
1. (1:07.71) Uw2 B2 D' Fw' D Lw' Rw' B Rw' Dw D' Fw Rw Lw B2 R' Bw2 L' U2 L' Lw2 Fw L' B' R2 F R2 U' Rw Fw' Rw2 Dw L' Bw Rw U' Rw' Dw2 L Lw Dw2 Fw L' R Rw' Bw' U' D' B Fw' Lw D' F' D2 R U2 F2 Rw' Dw2 Uw 
2. (1:13.12) Bw Dw2 Fw2 Lw' D' Bw Fw L Lw' B2 R2 Dw2 Uw' U' L2 Uw Lw F Lw Bw2 U' R L' U' Rw Bw2 R2 Rw2 Bw' U2 D2 Rw' B2 Dw R Uw Bw2 D' L2 B Dw U' B Bw2 R' Uw2 Rw U2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw' D2 Rw B' Dw R2 Fw2 L2 Bw Lw' 
3. 1:08.67 L B2 Fw2 D' R2 Rw2 Lw D Fw Rw2 B Rw Bw Lw B' Uw R U L' F B Bw L Uw' Lw' Bw' Dw' Fw' L Lw2 F' D' Bw Uw B' Dw2 L' B' R' B Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw' Dw R' Dw2 Bw2 Rw Lw Fw D R2 B Dw2 F2 Lw2 D U2 Rw' 
4. 1:08.51 Rw2 D2 Rw2 Lw2 F2 U' R Uw2 D2 R Rw' U' D' L2 D' L F' Dw' Uw Fw2 Dw' F' B Lw2 Uw B' Rw2 Lw' B L' R2 Uw R F' Bw2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 D2 Bw R' F2 Rw Lw2 L2 B2 Lw' Fw D Rw2 Uw Rw2 Bw2 R2 Lw' Bw' L2 Uw2 U' Fw2 
5. 1:11.68 Dw Fw2 B2 Lw2 R Uw U' L' U Bw Lw2 F' Fw' Uw F Bw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw' L Uw B Fw' R' F2 Fw' D2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 D' U2 Bw' R2 Uw' R L' B' U D Uw Lw Fw D' Fw2 F U2 Uw2 L2 Fw' Dw Bw2 F2 Uw F' U Rw2 D'

the first 1:08 had a LL skip after a sledgehammer wat


----------



## sqAree (Oct 24, 2016)

24.80 pb ao50 OH

Finally sub25. Also getting more and more sub20 solves.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 24, 2016)

got a new skewb

3.44 avg100
3.51 avg200

Average of 12: 2.97
1. 2.84 L B' U B' U' L' R U' R'
2. (2.37) L R' L' B R L R' B' R'
3. 2.64 R U' B L U' R' U R
4. 3.26 U L B' R U' R B U
5. (3.53) L' U R U' L' R U' B'
6. 3.42 L' U R U' L' B' R B L
7. 2.77 B' R L B U' L R' U L'
8. 3.15 R L R' L B' R' L' B R'
9. 3.20 B' L B R L B' L B'
10. 2.46 L U L' B L B R' U' L
11. 3.15 L B R B' U' R' L' R
12. 2.84 B R' B R B' L' B' U


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 24, 2016)

YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!111111!!!
1. 9.53 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F' L U2 B' F D' F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Oct 24, 2016)

6.48 3x3 single

R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F R2 U' B' F2 D R' F L2 B U' R 

y x2 R F R2 D' R' D'
y U' R U' R'
y' F' U' F U' R U R'
y2 U2 R U' R' y R U R'
y2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' R' U' F' U F R


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 24, 2016)

18.02 OH Ao5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 24, 2016)

best in some time, have been doing kinda bad lately

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-24
avg of 12: 35.02

Time List:
1. 34.15 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 D L' B2 F U L' D F' U 
2. 37.71 F2 R2 D L' B' R' U' F' D B' F2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L' U2 L' 
3. 33.18 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 F2 U F2 R' F D' B2 L' U' R' U B2 R' 
4. 34.19 L' D B D R D B2 D2 L F L2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 
5. 30.56 R2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F U' R' B' F2 R2 D L' F R 
6. 35.38 L U2 L' D2 L' R D2 U2 R' D2 F2 D U B' D' F2 R2 U R2 F U 
7. (39.22) F' U2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 D2 R U2 B2 R' F' R' U' F2 R D2 F2 L' D' 
8. 36.50 B2 R B D' R2 F' D' B2 R F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F' 
9. (28.52) D' B R' U R' D2 L' U B2 D L2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 R 
10. 38.81 R L2 U D L' U R' F D F R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' 
11. 31.53 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 R U' R F D R' F2 D2 F' 
12. 38.21 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R D2 U F D R2 D L U' F


----------



## Torch (Oct 24, 2016)

40.02 Feet mo3 and 40.82 ao5 on cam! Also got 38.62 PB mo3, but it was after I turned off the camera.
EDIT: Video!


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 24, 2016)

Cale S said:


> got a new skewb
> 
> 3.44 avg100
> 3.51 avg200
> ...


Congs? I got mine Saturday, and its really nice.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 24, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Congs? I got mine Saturday, and its really nice.


Nope, just another stickerless Qiyi 

I have 9 skewbs now, I need to sell some


----------



## Cale S (Oct 25, 2016)

ok what


Spoiler



Average of 25: 2.97
1. 3.06 B U' L R L R U' L R'
2. 2.76 L' B' L' B' L U' L' B' R
3. 2.69 L' B U L R' B' L' U
4. 2.80 U' L' R' U' R' B R U' R'
5. (4.60) U L B L U B' U' B U'
6. 3.14 B U' B R L' R L' U' L'
7. 3.11 U' R B' L' R L B L
8. 3.68 R' U' B R U' R' L R'
9. 3.39 B' R' U L R B' L R' U'
10. (2.27) U R' U B' R L U B' R'
11. 2.71 R' U L' R' U' L B L' R
12. 2.90 R' L R' U B U R' B U
13. 2.90 L' B R B' U' R' L B' U
14. 3.05 B L U' B L R' U' R U'
15. 3.50 L U' B U B U' B R' B'
16. 3.04 U L U' R B R' L' U' R
17. 2.41 U L' B L' R L B L U'
18. 3.23 R' B' L U L' U B U B'
19. 3.01 L' B L' R U B U' R
20. (2.10) L R' L' U' L' B U' R'
21. 2.46 R U' R' U B U B U
22. (4.22) U B U' L' R B' U' B U
23. 3.06 L R' B' R' U' B U R
24. 2.31 L' R' L B U' B U B L'
25. 3.06 U R' L B' L' U L' U L'





Average of 12: 2.80
1. 2.27 U R' U B' R L U B' R'
2. 2.71 R' U L' R' U' L B L' R
3. 2.90 R' L R' U B U R' B U
4. 2.90 L' B R B' U' R' L B' U
5. 3.05 B L U' B L R' U' R U'
6. (3.50) L U' B U B U' B R' B'
7. 3.04 U L U' R B R' L' U' R
8. 2.41 U L' B L' R L B L U'
9. 3.23 R' B' L U L' U B U B'
10. 3.01 L' B L' R U B U' R
11. (2.10) L R' L' U' L' B U' R'
12. 2.46 R U' R' U B U B U




Average of 100: 3.33
1. 3.06 B U' L R L R U' L R'
2. 2.76 L' B' L' B' L U' L' B' R
3. 2.69 L' B U L R' B' L' U
4. 2.80 U' L' R' U' R' B R U' R'
5. 4.60 U L B L U B' U' B U'
6. 3.14 B U' B R L' R L' U' L'
7. 3.11 U' R B' L' R L B L
8. 3.68 R' U' B R U' R' L R'
9. 3.39 B' R' U L R B' L R' U'
10. (2.27) U R' U B' R L U B' R'
11. 2.71 R' U L' R' U' L B L' R
12. 2.90 R' L R' U B U R' B U
13. 2.90 L' B R B' U' R' L B' U
14. 3.05 B L U' B L R' U' R U'
15. 3.50 L U' B U B U' B R' B'
16. 3.04 U L U' R B R' L' U' R
17. 2.41 U L' B L' R L B L U'
18. 3.23 R' B' L U L' U B U B'
19. 3.01 L' B L' R U B U' R
20. (2.10) L R' L' U' L' B U' R'
21. 2.46 R U' R' U B U B U
22. 4.22 U B U' L' R B' U' B U
23. 3.06 L R' B' R' U' B U R
24. (2.31) L' R' L B U' B U B L'
25. 3.06 U R' L B' L' U L' U L'
26. 3.75 U R' B' L' U' R' L B R'
27. 2.65 B' L' B R L U' L' R
28. 3.42 L B' R U' R' B' L' B' L
29. 3.74 L' U' L' B' R B R' B R'
30. 3.26 U R B' L' U L B R'
31. 2.65 L U B' R L B L U
32. 2.78 L U R U' L B' R' L'
33. 3.01 L' R B L R L R' U R
34. 3.62 L R' L' R' B R' U L' U
35. (5.00) R' L U' L' R U' R' B R
36. 2.67 R U' B' R U' R' L B' R
37. 3.62 L U L U B' R' L' B
38. 2.60 B' R' L U R B' L R
39. 4.44 U B' R' L B L R' B' L' U'
40. 3.03 R U L' R' L U R' L' R'
41. 3.49 R' B' U L' U' R' B' L
42. 4.37 L U L B R' B L' R' B L
43. 2.86 R' U R' L U B' L' B L
44. 2.54 B' R L B R' U' L' B'
45. 3.59 U B' U R U' L' R L U
46. 4.00 L B R' B L B' U' L' R
47. 2.91 R B U L' U B' U' R' L
48. 3.19 L U' L B L R B R U
49. 4.76 L R B L' B L' B U R
50. 2.99 B' R L B L' U L' U' L
51. 3.91 L' B' U' B R L B L' U'
52. 2.86 B' L' U B' L' R' U' L' R'
53. 2.70 L R U' L' B U B L'
54. 3.46 R B' L' R B U R B
55. 3.83 R U R' L' U' B' R L' U'
56. 3.05 B' R' B' U L' R' U' B U'
57. 3.97 U L R B L' U R U'
58. 3.55 R' L R B' R' L U R L'
59. 3.40 U B' L B U B R B U
60. 4.41 L' B L R L' B R' L' U'
61. 4.45 U' R U' L R' L B L U'
62. 4.26 B' U B' U' L' U' L' U
63. 3.03 R L' U L U' R B' L
64. 3.77 L B' U' R' U' B R B'
65. (4.81) U R' U L' R U' L U' L
66. 2.51 R L' R U' B U L' B
67. 3.42 B' U R B L' B' L' U' L
68. 3.99 U R' B L' R U' B U'
69. 2.51 B U B' L' B' L' B' U B
70. 4.07 B' L' U R' U' L R' U'
71. 3.03 R' B' U' L B U B' L B'
72. 2.79 R' B' U B U B' R L U'
73. (6.33) R L' U' B' L B R B R'
74. 3.40 L' B' L' R' B R B' R L
75. 4.32 R' L U R' B L U R'
76. 3.36 R U' L B' L' B L R L'
77. 2.98 B' L B U B L B L'
78. 3.27 B U L' U B L U' L'
79. 3.01 U R L' R' U R B R' B
80. 3.59 B R L U R U' B R B'
81. 2.46 R L R' B R L R' U'
82. 2.97 L U' R B L U B' L R'
83. (5.15) R' U L' R B' L B R'
84. (1.91) B L' B' L' R L U' L'
85. 4.37 R U' L' U B' L B' U' R
86. 2.78 U' R L R U L' R L B
87. 4.05 L' R' U' R' U' B R U' B U'
88. (2.20) R B' L' R L' U' L' B R'
89. 3.27 R' B' R' U B L' B' L' U
90. 3.29 B' L' B U L B U B' R'
91. 3.67 R L R U' R L' U' L'
92. 4.34 L U' B' L' U B R B
93. 3.61 R L B' U B U' B' R U
94. (6.04) B U' B L R U R' B
95. 3.53 B R L' U L' R U' R'
96. 3.22 R U R' U L' B R B' L'
97. 3.24 B' L B R' U' L U' R' L'
98. 3.50 B L U' R' U B U B L'
99. 3.11 B' R B L' B R' L U R
100. 2.87 B L U B' R B' U' R'


2.97 skewb avg25
3.17 avg50
3.33 avg100


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 25, 2016)

woohoo Roux PB
Average of 5: 14.74
1. 14.29 L' B2 L R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' B' D2 L F2 U' B D2 R F 
2. 15.68 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 B' D' F R2 U2 R B' 
3. (13.89) F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L B L' B D' L' R2 B2 F' U' 
4. (19.64) F2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F L U2 L2 F U L D B 
5. 14.25 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 L B2 L F2 R' D U F' R U2 R B2 U2 R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 25, 2016)

1. 10.51 D' U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F L' R2 U B2 F' D' R' B2 U 

should've been sub 10, ZBLL reco was slow


----------



## hamfaceman (Oct 25, 2016)

16.41 OH single, fastest fullstep easily.

B2 D2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U' F R2 B D2 F2 R' D2 U L D U2

x2 // inspection
F' R' D2 F' R2 // cross
U2 y R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U' F U F' U L' U' L
U' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // LSLL


----------



## asacuber (Oct 25, 2016)

I think I'm sub 3 on megaminx now
I'm beginning to like this event 

E: Heck

all PBs except ao5 is 2nd best.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-25
avg of 5: 2.39

Time List:
1. (1.38) F2 U2 F R F' U' R2 F' U' 
2. (2.90) U2 F2 U2 F U' R U' R2 U2 
3. 2.71 U2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' U 
4. 2.73 U2 R U' R' U R' F' R' U' 
5. 1.73 F R' F' U' R F2 R2 U' R2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-25
avg of 12: 2.53

Time List:
1. 3.12 F R U F U2 F2 R' U' F2 
2. 3.12 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R U 
3. (1.38) F2 U2 F R F' U' R2 F' U' 
4. 2.90 U2 F2 U2 F U' R U' R2 U2 
5. 2.71 U2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' U 
6. 2.73 U2 R U' R' U R' F' R' U' 
7. 1.73 F R' F' U' R F2 R2 U' R2 
8. (4.35) R' U2 R U F2 R' F' R' U 
9. 2.35 U' R F U' R2 F U F U' R' 
10. 2.18 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 
11. 2.80 U' R' F U' R U F' U2 R2 
12. 1.63 F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R F'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-25
avg of 50: 2.88

Time List:
1. 2.43 U' F U F2 U F U2 F2 U' 
2. 3.12 F R U F U2 F2 R' U' F2 
3. 3.12 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R U 
4. (1.38) F2 U2 F R F' U' R2 F' U' 
5. 2.90 U2 F2 U2 F U' R U' R2 U2 
6. 2.71 U2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' U 
7. 2.73 U2 R U' R' U R' F' R' U' 
8. (1.73) F R' F' U' R F2 R2 U' R2 
9. 4.35 R' U2 R U F2 R' F' R' U 
10. 2.35 U' R F U' R2 F U F U' R' 
11. 2.18 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 
12. 2.80 U' R' F U' R U F' U2 R2 
13. (1.63) F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R F' 
14. 4.73 R2 F' U' F' R U2 F2 R' U' 
15. 3.22 U2 F2 U2 F U F2 U F2 U2 
16. 3.00 U R2 U2 F R' F' U R2 F' 
17. 2.39 U2 F2 R F' U2 R' U2 R' U 
18. 2.06 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F U' 
19. (4.91+) U F2 U' R2 F R' U2 F' U' 
20. 2.76 U2 F U' F U F' R F' U 
21. 3.16 F R' U' F' R2 F' R U' R' 
22. 2.91 F2 R' U2 R F U2 R' F' U' 
23. 2.34 R2 F' R F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 
24. 2.12 R' F R2 F' U2 F' U F2 R 
25. 3.11 R' F U' F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R' 
26. 2.29 U F2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' 
27. 3.41 F U' R F' U R' U' F' U 
28. (6.34) R F2 R' U R2 F' U2 F' R2 
29. 3.30 F2 R2 F R U2 F U2 R' F' U2 
30. 1.96 F U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U2 F 
31. 2.18 R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 
32. 2.46 R U2 F2 U R F' R U' F2 
33. 3.75 R2 U2 R' U' F U2 F U' F' 
34. 2.84 R' U' F' R2 U F2 R' U' R 
35. 3.46 R2 F' U' R' F R U' F' U' 
36. 2.11 U' F U2 F' U2 R F' U' F U' 
37. (DNF(1.67)) R2 F U F2 R' F R' F U R' 
38. 3.28 F R F2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' 
39. 3.72 U R' U' F2 U R2 U R U' 
40. 3.42 F2 R U2 R F' R F' R' U 
41. 2.43 U2 F2 R' U R U F R' U' 
42. 2.60 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F R2 F R' 
43. 2.38 U' R U R' U' F U2 R U' 
44. 2.12 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R F U' 
45. 4.22 F R' U R' U F' U F R' 
46. 3.56 F2 U' R F U' R U2 R U 
47. 2.68 R2 F R U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 
48. 2.78 F2 R F2 U' F2 R' F' U' R' 
49. 2.41 U2 R2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
50. 2.69 F R' F R' F U2 F R2 F2


Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-25
avg of 100: 3.12

Time List:
1. 3.32 F' U F U' F2 R' U R2 U2 
2. 2.37 F U2 R' U F' U F2 U' F 
3. 3.89 F' U' F U' R F U' R2 U2 
4. 3.08 R' U R' U2 R2 F' U' F' R U' 
5. 2.26 U F2 R' F2 R F R2 F U 
6. 3.73 U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U 
7. 2.02 F U F U' R2 U F2 R U2 
8. 3.34 U F' R U' R F2 U' R2 U 
9. 3.39 R U R U R U2 F2 R' U' 
10. 3.65 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R' U R2 
11. (5.45+) U2 F R2 U2 F' U R' F U' R' 
12. 4.10 R F2 U' F' R2 U F U R' 
13. 3.68 F R U' F R F U' F2 U R2 
14. 4.03 R U' F' U' R2 U F2 R' U 
15. 4.34 R' U2 R F2 R F' R U R 
16. 3.67 R U R' F2 R' U R' F2 R U 
17. 2.78 U2 F R2 F' R U R' F2 R' 
18. 2.11 U F2 R' F U2 F' R' F2 R' U' 
19. 3.01 R2 F U F2 U F U' R U' 
20. 3.40 U R' F2 U R' F' U2 F' U' 
21. 2.71 F2 U2 F' R F U' F2 R F' U' 
22. 3.16 U' F U F R' F U2 R' U 
23. 3.69 R' F R F2 U' F U R U2 R' 
24. 3.71 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 F U 
25. 2.79 U2 R U2 R F2 U' F2 U F' 
26. 2.18 R U' F U' F' R U2 R' F2 U' 
27. 3.80 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U' F2 U' 
28. (1.92) U F U' R' U R' F' R2 U2 
29. 3.95 F' R2 F' R' U F2 R' F' U 
30. 4.22 F U2 R2 U F' R F R2 U2 
31. 2.78 U R F' R F' U R' U2 R2 
32. 4.79+ R F U2 R U' F' U2 F2 U2 
33. 4.16 R' F2 U' F U R F' U2 R U2 
34. 2.86 F R2 F2 R2 U R' F' R' U' 
35. 3.48 R' F2 R' F R' U' F2 U R' 
36. 4.00 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' U' 
37. 2.70 R U2 R' F' R F' U F2 U' R' 
38. 3.24 F2 U2 F U F2 U F2 R' F' U' 
39. 3.74 R2 F2 R U' R U2 R2 F' U2 
40. 2.43 U' F U F2 U F U2 F2 U' 
41. 3.12 F R U F U2 F2 R' U' F2 
42. 3.12 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R U 
43. (1.38) F2 U2 F R F' U' R2 F' U' 
44. 2.90 U2 F2 U2 F U' R U' R2 U2 
45. 2.71 U2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' U 
46. 2.73 U2 R U' R' U R' F' R' U' 
47. (1.73) F R' F' U' R F2 R2 U' R2 
48. 4.35 R' U2 R U F2 R' F' R' U 
49. 2.35 U' R F U' R2 F U F U' R' 
50. 2.18 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 
51. 2.80 U' R' F U' R U F' U2 R2 
52. (1.63) F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R F' 
53. 4.73 R2 F' U' F' R U2 F2 R' U' 
54. 3.22 U2 F2 U2 F U F2 U F2 U2 
55. 3.00 U R2 U2 F R' F' U R2 F' 
56. 2.39 U2 F2 R F' U2 R' U2 R' U 
57. 2.06 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F U' 
58. (4.91+) U F2 U' R2 F R' U2 F' U' 
59. 2.76 U2 F U' F U F' R F' U 
60. 3.16 F R' U' F' R2 F' R U' R' 
61. 2.91 F2 R' U2 R F U2 R' F' U' 
62. 2.34 R2 F' R F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 
63. 2.12 R' F R2 F' U2 F' U F2 R 
64. 3.11 R' F U' F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R' 
65. 2.29 U F2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' 
66. 3.41 F U' R F' U R' U' F' U 
67. (6.34) R F2 R' U R2 F' U2 F' R2 
68. 3.30 F2 R2 F R U2 F U2 R' F' U2 
69. (1.96) F U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U2 F 
70. 2.18 R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 
71. 2.46 R U2 F2 U R F' R U' F2 
72. 3.75 R2 U2 R' U' F U2 F U' F' 
73. 2.84 R' U' F' R2 U F2 R' U' R 
74. 3.46 R2 F' U' R' F R U' F' U' 
75. 2.11 U' F U2 F' U2 R F' U' F U' 
76. (DNF(1.67)) R2 F U F2 R' F R' F U R' 
77. 3.28 F R F2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' 
78. 3.72 U R' U' F2 U R2 U R U' 
79. 3.42 F2 R U2 R F' R F' R' U 
80. 2.43 U2 F2 R' U R U F R' U' 
81. 2.60 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F R2 F R' 
82. 2.38 U' R U R' U' F U2 R U' 
83. 2.12 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R F U' 
84. 4.22 F R' U R' U F' U F R' 
85. 3.56 F2 U' R F U' R U2 R U 
86. 2.68 R2 F R U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 
87. 2.78 F2 R F2 U' F2 R' F' U' R' 
88. 2.41 U2 R2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
89. 2.69 F R' F R' F U2 F R2 F2 
90. 3.23 R' F U R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' 
91. 3.23 U F U2 R2 F R' U F U2 
92. (5.21) U R' U' R F2 U2 R U2 R2 
93. 2.82 U2 R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F R' 
94. 2.63 U2 F U' F R2 U2 R' U F' 
95. 3.88 F' U2 R' U' R' F U' R' U 
96. 3.61 R U F' R U2 R' U F' U2 
97. 3.60 R F' R' U2 F R' F2 R2 F' 
98. 3.07 U F' R2 U2 F' R' F R2 U2 
99. 3.29 U' F2 U F' U F2 U2 R U2 
100. 3.00 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 25, 2016)

YEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!
2nd Sub 7! 6.98 FULL STEP! with 8.03 TPS!
LL was F R U' R' U' R U R' F' & Y PERM
it wasn't necessarily lucky because it was 58 moves but it had to of bee the most finger tricky solve ever. F2L was all RUL except for 2 dws which are still nice!

EDIT: Got so excited I forgot about the scramble... D F2 U2 F2 L2 B D' R' D B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L B2 L' F2 R B2


----------



## sqAree (Oct 26, 2016)

Full set of pbs in OH.

15.40 single, 19.71 ao5 (was 21.27 before), 22.35 ao12, 24.00 ao50 (was 24.80).
In general my global average improved by ~2 seconds in the last week.



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
avg of 12: 22.35

Time List:
1. 22.01 D2 R B' U2 B' R U F D' F L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F
2. 24.02 B L2 B L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 U' B' L D' L R U2 L' B F'
3. 22.32 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L' F' L' U' L D F' R' U' F2
4. 26.27 D U2 R' D2 R U2 R D2 U2 L B2 L F U' L U' R' F U F2
5. 21.46 B2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 F D B D R F' D L' D2 F'
6. 18.20 U D2 L2 F2 R' F2 B D L F2 L' D2 R2 B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B
7. (15.40) L' F2 D L2 F2 D' B' R2 F' D R U2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 L2 F2 L
8. (28.37) F2 L2 D B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 B D U2 B R D2 L D L2
9. 19.47 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F' L2 F U F R F D' B' R
10. 22.72 B' R' F L2 B R' D L' B' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B
11. 21.96 L B U F2 B R' L2 F R B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 R2
12. 25.03 L' F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L R2 U' B F L2 R' U2 L

Solves 5 to 9 are the ao5.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Oct 26, 2016)

16.649 OH single. Full-step pb
1:56.721 mega pb single. PLL skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 26, 2016)

On one hand, it's a really good 5x5 average considering its my first 5 solves in a long time, but on the other hand... Noooooo



Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 1:07.799
Worst Time: 1:27.745
Session Avg: 1:12.226
Session Mean: 1:14.444
Individual Times: 
1:08.738, 1:08.667, (1:07.799), 1:19.273, (1:27.745)


----------



## asacuber (Oct 26, 2016)

4x4 59.63 PB avg5 w/ 51.09 PB single!!!
First sub 1 avg5!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Moyu magnet Pyra finally got me to sub-7

Number of solves: 150
Best Time: 3.768
Worst Time: 11.572
Session Avg: 6.866
Session Mean: 6.877
Individual Times: 
4.901, 5.535, 6.940, 7.472, (3.768), 8.241, 6.369, 6.202, 8.537, 6.436, 6.137, 5.902, 5.281, 7.070, 10.171, 7.036, 8.470, 6.682, 5.836, 6.374, 3.969, 6.303, 4.602, 7.736, 6.604, 6.536, 9.871, 8.302, 4.935, 6.202, 6.002, 8.437, 6.974, 6.707, 5.935, 8.036+, 9.137, 5.206, 6.802, 11.104, 6.603, 9.109, 7.641, 5.669, 6.440, 7.057, 6.935, 6.070, 6.607, 7.903, 7.353, 6.607, 7.906, 7.037, 7.907, 8.387, 7.203, 7.903, 6.002, 4.235, 6.415, 5.481, 7.876, 6.769, 6.969, 5.936, 5.335, 6.440, 8.104, (11.572), 7.503, 8.383, 4.800, 6.117, 7.516, 6.236, 6.208, 5.035, 5.969, 9.571, 5.419, 6.936, 8.271, 6.419, 8.904, 5.735, 7.105, 6.869, 9.638, 6.103, 6.336, 8.015, 8.543, 4.668, 6.672, 5.300, 9.871, 9.170, 6.506, 5.034, 6.903, 6.669, 7.482, 5.002, 10.304, 6.569, 5.840, 6.906, 5.936, 5.019, 8.037, 10.271, 5.535, 6.039, 5.867, 6.336, 7.169, 5.134, 5.774, 11.042, 6.068, 4.171, 7.703, 4.738, 8.808, 6.469, 5.735, 7.874, 7.436, 11.071, 4.635, 3.868, 7.935, 5.901, 9.738, 6.502, 4.935, 5.606, 5.035, 4.335, 7.937, 7.003, 6.202, 6.569, 7.003, 6.406, 8.270, 8.303, 7.675, 6.802


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 26, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Moyu magnet Pyra finally got me to sub-7
> 
> Number of solves: 150
> Best Time: 3.768
> ...


do you know L4E? Because it will get you sub 5 easy...


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 26, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> do you know L4E? Because it will get you sub 5 easy...


I use 1flip


----------



## Zachary Palan (Oct 26, 2016)

35.98 new 3x3 pb


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 26, 2016)

I actually did 4x4 at home lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 30.74
worst: 42.96

mean of 3
current: 38.39 (σ = 1.91)
best: 34.07 (σ = 3.04)

avg of 5
current: 38.39 (σ = 1.91)
best: 34.84 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 12
current: 37.46 (σ = 2.16)
best: 36.29 (σ = 2.28)

avg of 50
current: 37.70 (σ = 2.22)
best: 37.70 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 37.70 (σ = 2.22)
Mean: 37.64

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 34.52 Fw L Uw D2 R2 Rw2 F B2 L Fw Uw Rw' Fw' U2 Uw2 R2 U D Rw Uw D2 L Rw Uw Fw' U D2 B Uw2 R L F2 B' U2 Fw2 Rw U' B2 R D 
2. 33.25 Fw' Rw F2 Fw2 Rw R B2 Rw2 L R' U' B' Uw' F Uw' F Uw B' D L Uw2 L2 D R' L2 Uw2 F' L Uw' F U R U2 D2 F D2 U' R U' Rw' 
3. 36.02 R' D' Uw2 F2 R Uw' Rw' R2 U L Rw' Fw2 F' U' Uw2 B F L B2 R2 B Rw Uw' L' D' R2 U Rw U' R' F R F2 Uw' L U D Uw Fw2 B 
4. 40.70 Rw' F2 Fw' Uw2 L' B F Rw L2 U' L R F2 L2 D' B L' D R2 Fw2 D Rw' F' Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw' U R2 D Uw' Fw' D2 Fw' R U' Fw2 R2 D Rw 
5. 39.81 L Fw2 L' B2 D U2 L2 Uw2 L2 R2 U B U' L2 D2 L Rw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw2 L' Fw' Uw' L' B2 F' L Fw Uw' L' D Rw F2 D2 B' Fw2 R' F' L2 
6. 41.27 U2 F U' Fw B F' L2 Rw B2 D F U' R D Uw' F' B Rw D B2 Rw2 D2 U2 L D' B2 Fw2 Uw Rw B' U2 R2 Uw' D' R B' U L2 B2 Fw2 
7. 34.77 D L2 Fw' U R' Fw' D' U Fw Uw2 F2 U' Fw2 Uw' R Uw2 L' D' Rw D R Fw2 Rw' Uw' U B L2 Fw Rw2 U R2 Uw' R' Uw' R2 Uw' R Uw' Rw2 F 
8. 36.69 Rw Fw2 U2 F2 B2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw B2 D2 F' B' Fw L2 Rw2 Uw' U' Fw' L2 Uw' R D B' D F D Rw F B' R2 F R Uw Fw L D L' U B 
9. 30.74 D F2 R2 D' Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 U2 B2 U F2 Rw Fw Uw U2 B' Uw2 L' D Fw2 Uw R L D' B' Rw R Uw2 D U2 F2 D2 B F Fw2 U' F2 L B2 
10. 40.03 Rw R' F R2 U Uw2 R L U2 B2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 B L' D2 Uw L D2 Uw B2 R2 U D' R2 Rw' U2 R2 Rw Uw2 R U' Rw D' L' B2 R 
11. 34.26 L Uw2 L' D U2 F2 D Uw L2 B' D' Uw2 F2 Fw Rw2 Fw L' F' Fw2 Rw' D L' R2 Rw2 U Fw2 F L' Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 D' F2 Uw B 
12. 40.33 Fw' B' Rw' U L' U' B' U' F2 Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw Fw2 L2 B' U' B F2 R F' Rw2 Uw Rw Fw' B' Rw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 Uw' R Rw' Uw Rw F 
13. 42.96 F2 Fw D' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw' B D2 Fw Uw' F2 B' Rw' D' Fw' Uw' Rw' F2 Rw' B' F' U L Uw' L R2 Fw2 D R' U2 D F2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 U D' 
14. 37.69 R U' Uw' F2 L F Rw' L' B D2 U' B' Rw' R F Fw' D U L2 Uw Fw' R' F2 U2 Fw Rw2 U F2 R2 Rw B F2 Fw D2 U Rw2 F' B2 Uw' B 
15. 37.87 Rw R U D' B' U Uw' Rw2 F2 B2 L' D' Uw2 F U' F U2 Rw2 L U L B L' Uw' U2 F2 Rw' U2 Uw' Rw Fw' U B' Fw' D2 Uw Rw' R2 L2 U 
16. 35.05 Fw D2 F2 Rw Uw' R' F2 B Uw2 Fw U R2 B' D B' R' Uw' B' Uw B F Rw' U' R F2 Uw' U2 L F2 D R2 Fw F' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw R2 Uw' R2 
17. 40.42 Fw2 D L2 D' L D2 Uw L Rw' U' R Rw' F2 Fw2 D2 F Fw2 U L' Rw' B2 R U' B L2 Rw' F2 U2 Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw' L' F U2 B2 D' Fw' B2 L2 
18. 35.91 F U' B2 U' Uw2 L R2 D' B2 L2 U' Rw' F' Rw B2 U2 R' F2 Fw2 R' Fw U' R Uw2 R' Uw Rw D2 Uw2 R Fw2 U Fw R Fw2 Rw' Fw' F' R2 Uw 
19. 38.51 U F B D Fw R2 D Rw' L Uw2 U R2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Rw B' D' R2 B Uw F2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw L' U2 Rw' B R D' R' Uw' R2 Fw D Rw2 
20. 39.93 Fw2 Rw' B2 U' Rw2 Fw2 R Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw' F2 Rw2 D' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw' Uw' F2 Rw2 L D U2 Uw' B D' U2 B2 R L2 D2 F Uw' R2 B L2 F Rw2 Fw2 
21. 37.92 L Rw U L2 B Fw2 R' F' Uw F' U F' Rw' B F Uw Rw Fw' F U2 R Fw U' Fw2 B D Uw' L2 R2 Fw F R2 D B' Rw' D' B2 F' D L' 
22. 39.56 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D2 Fw2 F' U2 B U B R' Fw2 R' D2 F U2 D' L' B2 F2 D L D Uw' R' U F U2 Rw' D' U2 L' U' L D' R2 D2 F2 Rw2 F 
23. 39.55 F' D2 Uw L R Uw' Fw2 U F' Uw' D U2 Rw D2 L' F D Rw2 F' L Uw Rw' D Uw2 F Rw2 R Fw U2 Uw' L' Uw2 Fw' F U Uw' F' B2 R' D' 
24. 38.49 L2 Rw' U L' D2 L Fw L' F2 D' R' Uw Fw' D' R2 U' D2 B D U2 B U2 L2 F' U Rw2 F2 R2 Uw D' F Rw B2 U' R2 Rw' Fw2 F2 D U2 
25. 42.37 Fw' U2 B' Uw' U' D2 Fw' B2 L' F R' D Fw2 Uw B U' F' Rw2 D B2 D Uw B' U2 R L2 F' B2 Fw2 R U' Fw Uw Fw2 U2 Fw B L' U2 Rw2 
26. 39.27 D2 U Fw' F' L' F2 R' B F R' F2 D2 Fw2 D2 U Rw R L2 D L' D L Rw' U' R F' Rw2 L F2 Rw' F2 R' Fw B L Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw B 
27. 37.57 L F' B' D B' Uw' U2 L R D L2 F2 U' D2 R F' Rw B U L2 Uw2 B L Uw Rw' Fw D2 F L Fw' Rw' R2 Uw F' Rw2 U Fw2 L2 U Uw2 
28. 39.60 B2 Uw U Fw' U Fw' F B2 L' D R' Fw2 U' D2 Uw2 L R Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw Fw' R' U' Uw2 B' Fw' Rw Uw' B' L2 B F' Uw2 Rw' L2 B' Rw Fw' D2 
29. 39.01 Uw' F' B' D R' Rw' B F Fw' Uw' R2 U2 L' Fw Rw' R' Fw' L F' Rw2 B2 R' Rw' L' Uw' B R' Fw L2 Uw2 D Rw' L2 F2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 R2 L2 D2 
30. 36.05 R2 L B2 D' F2 Rw D U F' D2 R' D' Rw2 F Uw' B2 Fw' F2 U2 Rw D L R' Uw B L F Rw U' Uw2 L' D F2 Uw2 Rw D Uw L' Fw R 
31. 39.50 F D B2 D2 F2 B' R' F' B U B2 Uw2 L' Uw Rw Uw' B' Uw Rw2 F2 Fw' L' F R' B D' R2 Uw' Rw Uw2 F' L Uw D2 Rw Uw2 D' B2 U2 R' 
32. 39.99 Rw U2 R2 Uw' R2 F2 U2 Rw L' Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 D' L' B2 Fw' D' U2 F' D Uw' U R Rw2 L B U' F' R Rw L2 U B' F2 Fw' Rw2 B2 L' D' 
33. 35.97 Uw U2 Rw2 F Uw L2 Uw' Rw' F' R' U' Uw R2 L2 Fw2 Rw' F' B' R U' Uw' F D2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw2 Rw F R D2 F' L D2 F2 Fw B2 L' R2 Fw2 
34. 33.03 D2 Fw' D2 U F' L' B2 Uw L2 F Uw F Rw D2 L' Rw Uw2 L' F2 Rw D Fw R' U' R' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R2 L2 B U L Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 Uw' Rw' F2 
35. 37.71 F2 R2 B2 U2 Fw Uw' Rw Fw2 U F Rw' U Rw2 R' B Rw2 L2 B' Uw' U Rw' R2 U L2 Uw D L2 B' L' U2 F' U' D L U D L' Uw' Fw R 
36. 35.50 F' B' L' D' B2 R2 L2 Uw' Rw F2 B2 Rw R2 B' L2 R' B2 U B2 Uw2 B Rw2 L2 Fw' Rw' D2 B2 L2 B Rw' Uw' L B' Uw2 Rw Uw F D2 F2 U2 
37. 32.50 L2 D' B' Uw2 U2 R' U L2 D R L' Uw U B2 F' Uw' R Rw U2 L2 U D F' B Rw Uw2 L' B R2 U2 B2 D Uw F' R L2 Fw B L' Uw2 
38. 37.85 B2 F' Rw2 B L' F2 U R' Rw2 F Fw' Rw B2 L2 B2 Rw2 B2 F' L U F R2 U Fw L F Fw L D' Rw2 B' F U2 L Rw' R2 Fw' Uw' L2 F2 
39. 38.34 L2 Rw' Uw Rw' D Rw D2 B F2 Fw' Rw2 B Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 R B L' R' B Rw' R B D' F' Fw' R2 B' Rw' L2 Uw2 F' Fw2 B R' L D' Rw2 D2 
40. 35.64 R Uw2 R B L B U Fw2 Rw Fw2 U Rw U D B Rw' D R Fw B' D2 B' R' F' D Rw L2 Uw2 U F2 Rw' Uw' Rw Fw2 U' Fw2 L2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 
41. 39.41 R Rw D R' F2 Rw2 Uw L Rw2 Fw' U Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 L U' B2 Fw Uw2 L U2 L' D2 U B Rw' Uw2 U L Uw' Rw' Uw F D' R2 Fw Rw' D' Rw2 
42. 38.27 B' L D' L' Uw U B F2 D' L' Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw' F Rw' Fw U B2 L Rw2 D' L' F' R L2 Uw R' Uw Fw' L2 Rw2 B2 L2 U R Rw D' Rw' D 
43. 33.38 U2 Fw2 B' D' L' Uw B2 Uw' L2 R2 Rw2 D2 R2 Fw2 Uw F2 U2 Uw2 B2 F2 L2 Rw2 R' U' Rw D' U2 Rw D F Uw' B' R' B Rw2 Fw2 Uw' F U R' 
44. 39.20 L B U2 R Rw Uw Rw Fw' D' U' Fw' L B F R' Fw2 Rw' L2 D B' Uw' U2 R L2 F2 R B' Uw2 F' Uw' L' D' R2 U R D2 B U L Fw2 
45. 33.89 U2 F2 U L2 Fw' Uw D2 Rw' B2 U2 F2 Fw D' Rw F Fw2 Uw2 D' B Fw' D' L2 B' Rw' D B2 Fw2 R' L D B L' Fw F Rw2 B F' Rw D2 F 
46. 41.90 B' U2 F' Rw Uw' R' Fw2 L' U2 L' B' L2 F2 Fw' L B2 Rw U Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Fw U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 D2 R' F' Uw2 L2 D R Fw2 
47. 34.67 R2 F' D2 R' D2 Rw2 F' B' L Uw L' D2 B' Uw2 Rw L' R' Uw2 F R U' F2 B2 R Fw2 B D2 L B U2 R B Uw' R2 B' L Rw Fw2 R F2 
48. 36.17 Fw Uw2 U R Uw2 F2 D' Rw' Fw' D F' Fw R' U Uw Fw' F' Uw B Rw2 Uw Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw R' Fw Rw L' Fw' U Uw2 F2 R Rw2 Fw F' U Rw' F2 
49. 39.40 D' U Uw L B L2 Uw' Fw F2 D B' Fw Uw U' Rw2 Fw Rw' R2 Fw2 F' R' D B R L2 B F Rw D Fw' B' U' F Rw U' Rw' F2 D Fw U 
50. 39.57 L2 Rw' Fw' L' Fw2 F2 D2 Rw2 R D' U2 Uw' B Fw' U2 Fw' R Uw2 Rw' Uw2 D2 L2 U F Uw' Rw Fw2 B' U2 D2 Uw' Rw F2 D' L' D' R L' Uw Rw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 26, 2016)

lolfeet 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
mean of 3: 30.45

Time List:
1. 25.31 R' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D L2 R2 B' F2 L B' F' D U R2 
2. 39.06 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' U2 B U' R D B L B U' F' R F2 
3. 26.97 D B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 L B2 U' B' U' F L' R' D F R'

first solve was fullstep, second was bad, third was antisune pll skip


----------



## Torch (Oct 26, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
mean of 3: 35.92

Time List:
1. 34.33 L2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F R2 B' L D R' B U' L' B2
2. 42.45 L2 F D2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R U B2 R U' F L2 F D2
3. 30.97 L2 B' R' L U L U2 B R2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 D'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
avg of 12: 41.33

Time List:
1. (32.27) R' B2 R' B' L D R B' U' F D2 L' U2 D2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R2
2. (50.40) D R' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' R2 D2 F' U R2 B D B2 F2 L R2
3. 40.04 F' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F D2 U2 F R2 D' B U' R' B' F L F' U' R2
4. 47.02 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L' B U' F2 D B D' L
5. 43.40 L B L2 R2 B U2 B' D2 F D2 B' R B' U F R2 U2 R F
6. 42.80 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L' R' D L2 B L' U' B' R2 U2
7. 35.07 B2 L B2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 R' B U' R U2 R' F2 D B' R'
8. 44.72 R2 F R2 F U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 L' D' F2 U' B2 L' F' U L2 B2
9. 41.24 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F' D R D L U' R2 F2 R' F' U2
10. 40.62 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 L' F' D2 U F' R B' F L' U
11. 42.99 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 D R2 U' F' L' U2 B F R' B
12. 35.40 L' U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L D' L' R D2 F' L2 R

All 3 solves in the mean were fullstep! The 30 had ridiculously good F2L (16-17 seconds), F U R U' R' F' OLL, and R perm.
Inching closer to sub 40 ao12 too.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 26, 2016)

some more epic 3x3 times today.
6.99, 7.12, & full-step 7.73 singles
9.96 Ao5
10.59 Ao12
11.01 Ao50


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 26, 2016)

40.87 4x4 single!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 27, 2016)

3x3,
13.768 ao50, 13.992 ao100
Finally a sub 14 ao100.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Oct 27, 2016)

3x3 avg of 5: 8.98

Time List:
1. 8.83 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 U R2 F2 B L' D R' U2 F2 L2 D L F 
2. 9.26 L' B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 R' U B' L D2 B D2 U2 
3. (8.80) R2 F U2 B' F' L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 U' L R2 D U2 L' F' R2 F2 D 
4. 8.84 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B' U2 B' L2 R2 D' R B' U2 F 
5. (9.37) D' F2 D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L D' F L' R B2 R2 D' B R'


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 27, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
avg of 5: 5.44

Time List:
1. (5.95) B' L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 D' F D' B2 L' U' B2 R2 D2 F 
2. (4.93) R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 U F' L D R' B' F' L2 R F' R2 
3. 5.65 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 B U2 L F2 D' B' R2 F2 L 
4. 5.32 F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F L B2 L' D2 F2 R2 B' L' 
5. 5.34 F' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 B R2 U2 L' D' U2 F' U L' D B


----------



## Torch (Oct 27, 2016)

5. (28.88) R B U' R' B D' F' L2 U' L' B2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 R2

z' R U2 L2 F' R x'
U F' L F L'
y' L' U L2 U' L'
y' L U L' R U' R'
L U' L' U L U' L'
R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'

38/28.88 = 1.32 TPS

Second best Feet solve, also second sub-30.


EDIT: Other PBs:
41.18 ao12
43.56 ao50
44.15 ao100


----------



## biscuit (Oct 27, 2016)

14.79 ZZ single!... Well DNF. AH!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 27, 2016)

feet:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-27
avg of 12: 33.80

Time List:
1. 32.69 L2 U' F2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' D' B' D L2 B' D' B L' 
2. (24.63) L2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D L F2 U2 R2 F' D F L' F' 
3. 37.15 D F U B' L D2 R' L U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R 
4. 28.40 B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U R U' F' D' B2 R2 D L2 U R' 
5. 29.63 F2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' B L' U' R D L2 D L2 R' 
6. 37.44 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F R2 D R' D F' D R' D2 R 
7. 35.50 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B U L R B2 L2 B2 U F2 
8. 31.81 R F2 B2 U R' F' U R U L2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 
9. 33.75 F B U2 D2 R' F' U R' D R F2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B 
10. (39.11) B' D L2 D2 F' R' B2 U L D F' R2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 
11. 36.69 U2 B2 D L' B' L2 U R' D B' U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 
12. 34.91 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L B' D' U L F' U F U'

contains fullstep PB, 30.08 3rd best mo3 and 30.24 2nd best avg5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 27, 2016)

sorry for double post, but probably *worlds first ever 3x3 with feet avg1000, *so something more to add to the UWR page 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-27
solves/total: 1000/1000

single
best: 19.21
worst: 50.30

mean of 3
current: 36.53 (σ = 3.53)
best: 24.91 (σ = 7.13)

avg of 5
current: 35.94 (σ = 2.90)
best: 29.29 (σ = 5.79)

avg of 12
current: 36.76 (σ = 2.73)
best: 33.12 (σ = 6.01)

avg of 50
current: 36.29 (σ = 2.37)
best: 34.92 (σ = 3.52)

avg of 100
current: 36.27 (σ = 2.38)
best: 35.65 (σ = 2.96)

avg of 1000
current: 36.83 (σ = 3.01)
best: 36.83 (σ = 3.01)

Average: 36.83 (σ = 3.01)
Mean: 36.78


----------



## Torch (Oct 28, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> sorry for double post, but probably *worlds first ever 3x3 with feet avg1000, *so something more to add to the UWR page
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-27
> solves/total: 1000/1000
> ...



I know I had ~1300 solves in a session last month, but I don't think I ever posted it, and yours is much faster anyway. Gonna roll the average now?


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 28, 2016)

I keep all my solves in one place so I have something like a low 1 min Ao1000.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 28, 2016)

9.398 3X3 single 3rd best time I think.

Not sure if the recon is right. 
x2 y//inspectionR2 U' L F //X-CrossU R' L U2 L' R U' R'//F2L#2 U2 L U L' U2 L' U L//F2L#3y2 U2 R U R' y' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R//F2L#4U' F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' //OLLU2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R//PLL

5.95 htps 6.384 etps that tps seems too high to me. Since I turned kinda slow during F2L.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2016)

8.674 OH single wtf

D2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R F' D U2 R2 B2 L2 
x2 y'
U L' x y' U2 L2//cross
z' U2 L U' L'//F2L1
z' U L2 U' L' U L U'//F2L2
z y' U L U2 L' U' L U L'//F2L3
U z' U L' U'//F2L4
z l' U2 L U L' U l//LL


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 28, 2016)

95 sub-5 2x2 solve in a row...  so close to 100.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 28, 2016)

8.28, 8.44, 12.42. 7.62. 9.97 = 8.89 Avg of 5!
FIRST EVER SUB 9 AND PB (OBV)
Don't even ask what happened to the AVG OF 12


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2016)

5.93 Pyra ao100, sub-6 at last


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 28, 2016)

Torch said:


> Gonna roll the average now?


yeah, I can roll out around 250 solves now  But first I want to improve my NRs tomorrow


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes! PB ao5, probably the easiest scrambles I've ever seen. It would have been sub-9 if I hadn't screwed up the 3rd solve 
avg of 5: 9.12
Time List:
1. 8.63 R L U' R B2 U2 R D2 R U D2 L2 U' L2 U B2
2. (7.76) L U' L D2 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L B2 L' D2
3. (11.75) B' U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 D' U L B' L2 B' L2 D' U B2
4. 9.45 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R' D2 R D B R2 D U R U' F
5. 9.27 L' D' R' F U R D F2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D
beat that justin. lol...

EDIT: just got a 59.97 4x4 sniggle, 2nd sub-1!


----------



## Torch (Oct 28, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> yeah, I can roll out around 250 solves now  But first I want to improve my NRs tomorrow


Good luck, I'll be watching on cubecomps!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 28, 2016)

ayyy 1:28.79 5x5 PB single, I think splits were 26/37/26 (not sure how 3x3 stage was so slow but it just was)


----------



## biscuit (Oct 28, 2016)

New PB Ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-28
avg of 5: 11.94

Time List:
1. (9.83) L U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 R U2 L B' D U2 B F' U' B2 L2 D2 
2. 12.75 L U B R2 F2 L' D' B' R B2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R2 L B2 L' U 
3. (14.24) L2 F2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 U' L F D' R D2 F L' U2 
4. 11.18 R F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D L F2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 B 
5. 11.89 L' R2 D2 B U2 B2 F U2 F L2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R' D U F U F'

Good sign for my comp tomorrow?


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-28
single: 9.34

Time List:
1. 9.34 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/
Forced cp + edge insert into u-perm.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 29, 2016)

More Dreidel 3x3x3:

8:21.86+, 8:44.78, 8:28.85, (9:23.13), (7:52.39)[UWR] => 8:31.83[UWR] <-- (Although any record apart from the single doesn't really matter to me...)

It's getting harder to improve because of the quality of the cube. I wouldn't really be surprised if times such as sub 5 or sub 4 can be achieved with a better cube.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-29
avg of 12: 10.33

Time List:
1. 9.90 B D' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F' D' U' L2 B2 D2 L' B' R 
2. 12.12 L' D R2 U B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' U' F L' U B' D' R' B' 
3. 10.30 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 B R U2 L F' L' D2 L2 R2 U' 
4. (13.58) B' D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' L B2 R' U2 B L D' U2 L2 
5. 10.26 R' B L' D B U2 F' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F L2 U 
6. 9.81 B2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' B' R D2 L' U' F2 L R' B 
7. 10.05 B' U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' B U' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 B' 
8. 10.49 R L F' D' F U' F B L2 U R' F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' 
9. 10.68 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B F R' B2 U' R2 B' L2 R' U L' U' 
10. 10.70 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 U' L' B' F U B2 R D L' F' D' R2 
11. (8.30) L2 D L2 R2 F2 U R2 D U F2 U F R2 U2 L' D' R' B F' D2 L2 
12. 8.97 B2 D2 F U2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 F' R D2 R F2 D' B2 F D' L' F'

YYYAAAAY PB! COUNTING 8


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 29, 2016)

0.09 off PB 
Sorry double post but this crazy thing happened that requires a reconstruction:
6.69 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 L F2 L' D2 R2 D L' B' D U2 L2 R F2 R' F2

Cross: z2 y F' R U L2 D2
F2L-1: U R U' R'
F2L-2: Y' R U' R' U' L' U' L
F2L-3: U' R U R'
F2L-4 Y2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' 
OLL: U2 Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw'
PLL: skipped

36 moves 6.69 seconds = 5.38 Turns per second


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-29
avg of 5: 53.939

Time List:
1. 51.978 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
2. 56.791 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
3. 53.048 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
4. (1:05.763) R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
5. (49.192) R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2016)

8:07 2-7 relay lol


Time to never do this again


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 29, 2016)

6.68 ao100 and 6.59 ao50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-29
avg of 100: 6.68

Time List:
1. 6.84 U L D2 B2 D2 B2 L R2 F2 R B2 U2 F' U L2 B R B F' L' 
2. 6.21 D L B L U2 F2 U L2 F U F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 
3. 6.81 U' L F U2 L2 B U L B F2 L' D2 R2 L D2 R F2 L D2 L' 
4. (9.86) U2 D' B R' L2 B U' F R D' B2 R' U2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 L 
5. 5.83 B L D2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 R B D' R' D2 B' R B L2 D 
6. 6.25 R' D' F' U' D R' B2 D2 R F U2 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' 
7. 5.93 D' R L2 B U2 L' B2 L2 U' R L F2 L' B2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 
8. 7.60 L2 B2 R2 B2 D U L2 U F2 D L2 B' D' L U2 B' F U R2 B' 
9. 5.89 L2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 F' U2 F' U2 L D2 B2 L' D' F2 R2 F D' F2 
10. 6.81 D' L2 F R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 D R2 D2 L F' U' B2 R2 D 
11. 5.94 U2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 B U' B2 F R' B' U L' B2 R' 
12. 5.68 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U L' U2 B R' F' D2 F2 L' D U 
13. 8.02 R U B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 U L2 R D F' D2 R2 B D U2 R' 
14. 7.50 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 U F2 R D L D' F' U F L 
15. 6.99 D U L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U' B D2 U' L' R D' L2 B R U' 
16. 7.08 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 U' L' R2 F' L' D2 R U F U2 F' 
17. 5.92 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 U R2 F2 L' D' B2 D2 R F U' B' U2 R' 
18. 6.49 L B2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' U' F U2 L2 B' L U B2 R' 
19. 5.90 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 B' R' U2 L' B L' R' U' L' 
20. (5.22) B L U' R' B U2 B R U D' L2 F L2 F2 U2 D2 B' D2 F R2 B' 
21. 6.52 B2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 L R2 B2 L' U2 B' L2 R2 D' U2 B D2 F2 L2 
22. 6.64 L B2 L B' U' F2 D' F' D L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 R' 
23. 6.03 B R' U2 B2 U2 L' B' D B2 U L U2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 R2 B2 
24. 5.97 U R' U2 D' B' R' F' L' U' F2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 
25. 7.78 R F' U F2 D2 R' B' U D L' R2 U2 D2 F D2 F R2 F' D2 F U2 
26. 7.39 L2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 D L2 B D F' L' D U' L' 
27. 6.90 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D F D L R U R2 D' B' R2 U' 
28. 7.04 B' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B F D' R' F2 L' U' R D2 B U B2 
29. 6.93 B' D' B L2 U2 F2 L2 F R' D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R F2 B' 
30. 6.06 B2 D' L U' B' D2 L F' B2 R2 L U2 R B2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 B' 
31. 6.21 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 B D2 B D2 F D' B L' R2 D' R B' D' F' 
32. 6.18 B U2 F2 L B' L2 U' D B D B2 L' B2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 
33. 6.59 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 B R2 L U2 L2 F R2 F' B2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 
34. 8.12 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B' L' R' D R' B' F R F 
35. 5.74 L2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R' U2 L U2 D' F' D2 U' F2 D2 R' B D' F2 
36. 7.68 B' L2 U2 F' B2 R' U R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B 
37. 5.46 B L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 D R U' R2 U B' L' D2 R 
38. 5.80 D B2 U2 R F B D2 L' U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F' B' U2 
39. 8.41 B2 F2 R D2 U2 R B2 L' B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F' D' L2 F' R F D' L 
40. 7.44 U F2 L' F' R2 L' D R' B' R' D2 L' D2 L D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L U' 
41. (5.27) F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 F R U2 L' D F L' R F L2 
42. 6.71 U2 F2 U2 L2 D F' D' R' U' F U2 L B2 L U2 D2 F2 R D2 L F2 
43. 6.84 B U F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D2 R D L2 F2 R' B U' L 
44. 6.47 U F' D2 R2 B2 R' B R D' B D2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 
45. 6.97 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U F U B D' U2 L B F2 R2 B2 
46. 7.37 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F D' B' D2 R D2 F R' D2 
47. (5.38) F' U2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 U' L' R' F U L2 D B F2 L2 
48. 7.10 L2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' D2 B2 F' R2 U2 R D F L 
49. 6.02 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F L2 B U2 R D L2 U' F2 U2 L' D' B R2 
50. (10.42) L2 U' B D' R F U' F2 U R2 D2 L U2 R B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L 
51. 6.34 U2 R' F U2 F D' B2 D' R2 F D2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 B2 U' 
52. 5.89 D2 B U2 D' F2 B' U D' R' F' L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' D' R2 D B2 
53. 7.01 F2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F' L2 R F' D' R' F R B2 U2 
54. 6.72 B' L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 L2 R F' L2 U2 F2 D2 B L' B 
55. 6.42 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' D R U' F2 D' L B' F' 
56. 6.92 U B2 L' F' D R' U2 B D' U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 
57. 6.68 L2 F2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 U' R' B2 U' R' U' F R' U F 
58. (9.00) U F2 R L2 U B' R2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 B' R2 B L2 F2 R2 L2 
59. 7.61 L D2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 B' U' B2 L B' R2 U F' U' 
60. 7.02 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 D' L' F' L2 U' L2 U R B F2 
61. 7.31 R U2 R' F L' U R' U' L2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' U' 
62. 6.41 U R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 F L2 B2 U2 R F' R F R' U' R D' 
63. (5.03) R' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 R U R' U L B' U2 L2 F2 
64. 7.87 F' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U L2 R' F L D L R2 F2 D' R 
65. (8.53) U B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U L2 R U' B2 U B F U2 L F L 
66. 5.95 R2 F' L D2 F L' U' R' U2 D2 B' R2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 F L 
67. 7.90 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B' L U2 L2 R2 U F' U' 
68. (5.17) D2 B' U L' B' L2 F R2 D' F2 B L2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 
69. 6.84 F2 U2 B R2 B F U2 F L2 F' L2 R D' L2 D2 L' U' F' U2 L B2 
70. 6.25 F2 R' L' F' U R L' D' F2 U F' R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 B U2 
71. 7.32 R B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 R' F' U' F2 D2 R' D' U' 
72. 8.01 D' L D' R' U' L' F B U' B L B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 
73. 6.77 F2 L B R' F B2 U2 R2 B U' L U2 R2 B2 R F2 R B2 U2 R' 
74. 6.44 U2 F2 R B D' B' R' U' D2 F R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 
75. 5.84 F2 D R2 D2 F' R U R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 L' 
76. 7.42 R' D2 F' B L' U' F U' F D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 
77. 6.34 F2 D R2 U B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 R D' L' D2 F L U R F D 
78. 6.35 L' F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 B' U' L2 B' D2 L' U2 R' 
79. 7.54 B2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 L R2 F2 R' B2 D L' B' R B' U' L2 F' U R2 
80. 6.53 L2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 B F2 U B2 U2 B L' D L2 R' F' U' 
81. 5.76 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F R' B L2 U2 B2 D' L R U R' 
82. 6.53 L' D' F B U2 F' U' F B2 R L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 B2 
83. 6.62 D L D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F' L U B2 F2 D B' L' 
84. 6.18 D2 B' D2 B L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 L D F2 R' F U2 B' U' R2 B2 
85. 6.06 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' R2 D R' D U B' L' F U' F U2 
86. 6.34 F' U2 F R' U' D2 R' F B' D2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 
87. 7.54 B F U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 L B2 D R2 F L2 R' D L' D 
88. 6.86 L D2 B2 F2 L B2 L' U2 F2 R D' L2 F' R2 D F' D2 R B 
89. 6.35 U' L2 D2 L2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 B' U' L D2 U' B' L2 B' R2 U 
90. 8.30 L2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L' U' F' D B L R2 F2 L' R2 
91. 5.73 B' D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 B L2 R U R2 B' L B2 F' 
92. 7.03 F2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 R U B' F' L2 B' R' B D' F' 
93. (23.94) B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' B R B2 L2 R' B' 
94. 5.80 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' B' F' D' L2 R2 U2 R 
95. 6.93 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R U2 F R B2 U' R2 D B R2 B' 
96. 6.35 D L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R D L D B L' 
97. 6.24 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L' B' L2 D U' R2 U2 B F U 
98. 6.69 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R' F L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L D F' 
99. 5.84 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' U B R' F2 R F' R' D' L B 
100. 5.98 D' B' R2 L F' D F2 R F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2


----------



## Torch (Oct 29, 2016)

24.52, 30.13, *36.11, 28.76, (23.03), 26.11, 26.52*, 34.17, (37.18), 29.76, 34.72, 33.72 = 30.45 Kilo ao12, *bold *is 27.13 ao5


----------



## turtwig (Oct 29, 2016)

Holy crap, PB single and ao5. Totally unexpected, wasn't even using my main. It was on cam, too!

PB Ao5 9.23 (First sub-10!)
1. 8.67 B' L2 B' D' R L2 D R U2 F' L2 B U2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 U2 L
2. (12.05) R' F R' L2 F D B2 R D' F2 B2 R2 L' F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 U2
3. 10.31 F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L U F' D2 B' U B L2 B'
4. (7.33) F U' R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B F U B2 U' L U2 R B' //Single, Sune LL
5. 8.70 L B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 U L2 R D2 F R2 B U2 B U B //(10.31+7.33+8.70)/3=8.78 PB mo3


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> 24.52, 30.13, *36.11, 28.76, (23.03), 26.11, 26.52*, 34.17, (37.18), 29.76, 34.72, 33.72 = 30.45 Kilo ao12, *bold *is 27.13 ao5



Thought this was feet and i was freaking out lol.
On-topic: 12.99 official sq1 single lel
E: 9.66 (1, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
and heres the vid of the 12.99:


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 30, 2016)

1. 5.81 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' R U B' L' R B' U R' B2 R' 

easy XX-cross, 9.29tps

dont cube much these days so this is nice


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-30
single: 5.80

Time List:
1. 5.80 L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R D2 B' D' R2 D F' R2 D'

PB by .02 :0
z2
D L F (D' U) R'
y' U2 L' U2 L2 U L'
y' U R U R'
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
U' R U R' U' M' U r U' r'

7.24 tps

Also got a 5.92 at severna park yesterday (during practice of course)

E: just got this (cringe)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-30
single: 6.05

Time List:
1. 6.05 B2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 D' R B L' R2 U2 F2 R' D
got to f y perm f' at around high 3


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 31, 2016)

Pretty good averages.
With a fair bit of work and magnetic tensions instead of the stock spring, the Mojue M3 is a pretty darn good cube.


----------



## asacuber (Oct 31, 2016)

17 out of 40EG1!


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 31, 2016)

10.66 3x3 single. I'm happy that it's a PB, but sad that I'm still not sub-10.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 1, 2016)

16.91 Kilominx PB!!! 3 second jump!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 1, 2016)

Curse you Jacob

17.86 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

Also, 23.74 Ao5, 25.27 Ao12, and 27.73 Ao50!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 1, 2016)

dont mean to give away my secret weapon for this weekend, but
Feet single and mo3. 1:59.33, 2:10.65, 1:39.14 = 1:56.37


----------



## asacuber (Nov 1, 2016)

Pure sub 3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-1
avg of 5: 2.52

Time List:
1. 2.43 U' F2 U F2 U' R F R' U2 
2. 2.50 R F' R F U' R U2 R' U2 
3. (1.62) F2 R F2 R' F U2 F R' F 
4. 2.62 U' R' F2 R' F2 R' F' U R' U2 
5. (2.82) F2 U F' R U2 R' U2 F2 U2


----------



## RhysC (Nov 1, 2016)

Pretty cool stuff today included 10:44 2-7 relay and also mega PB's (1:27 single, 1:43avg5, 1:48avg12)


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 1, 2016)

This week was full of crazy times...

2x2: 0.51 sniggle (6 moves) 1.96 Ao5, 2.31 Ao12, 2.59 Ao50, 2.86 Ao100

3x3 CFOP: 6.98, 6.99, and 7.03 sniggles! 9.12 PB Ao5 10.05 Ao5 in weekly comp, 10.42 Ao12, 10.98 Ao50, 11.35 Ao100, 11.87 Ao1000 (Finally sub-12!)

3x3 Roux: 12.96 & 13.03 Sniggles, 15.06 Ao5, 17.80 Ao12, 18.92 Ao50, 19.22 Ao100 (Sub-20!)

3x3 ZZ: 9.98 (ZZPB) and 10.03 Sniggles, 13.04 Ao5 (ZZPB), 13.94 Ao12 (ZZPB), 14.07 (Ao50), 14.76 Ao100 (Finally sub-15!)

OH: 15.05 and 15.92 Sniggles, 18.02 Ao5, 19.03 Ao12, 19.56 Ao50

Pyra: 2.02 Sniggle (not that unusual really, but best in a while), 2.39 Ao5 (crazy good), 3.33 Ao12, 3.56 (ao50, 3.87 Ao100)


----------



## Tobby (Nov 1, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-1
single: 1:08.853

Time List:
1. 1:08.853 D' L2 Uw Dw' B2 Dw L2 U Lw2 R Bw2 Fw U2 Bw2 Rw' F' Rw' Lw' F2 Fw Bw Dw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' B F2 D' R' Bw' B2 Rw' F' Rw Fw2 D2 Rw2 R2 Uw Bw' F' U Uw Fw' R2 Lw' Fw' F Uw' B2 Rw' U2 Fw2 R2 Lw2 Rw' F Rw'

yay first sub 1:10 5x5
l4e was just slice flip slice lol


----------



## Cale S (Nov 2, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.80
1. 11.26 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U' B R2 F L R F' L' D2 F' 
2. 9.58 F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U B' D L' B R2 F R2 D U' F 
3. 8.93 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B' R U2 B' F2 L F R2 F' R' 
4. 11.40 L U2 R' F2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 B' D' L2 D' B2 D' B2 F' L' D' 
5. 9.39 D' B2 F2 U R2 D B2 F2 U L2 D2 R U L' R B2 D' B D F' U 
6. 9.52 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R' D' B L R2 F R2 B2 U L2 
7. 8.85 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 F2 D' F' L2 R2 B D L' F2 U R' 
8. (8.65) B2 L2 F D2 F D2 F L2 D2 L2 F R' B2 U' L2 R B' R' D L' F' 
9. (14.77) F' L2 F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 D' B F R D2 F U' L2 
10. 9.31 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 B' L2 D L F' D2 U R B2 F' 
11. 11.04 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B' R2 U R D F' R' U L2 R 
12. 8.75 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L U2 L B2 L' D2 B D U2 L U B' F L U R 

didn't even roll an 11


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2016)

ayy 1:11.03 Mega PB single  beats my old one by 0.2

oh and 11.50 avg5 and 12.84 avg12 squan PBs yay


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 2, 2016)

7.48 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D U R2 F U2 B' R' D U' F' L D2 F2
1 free pair and PLL skip (or ZBLL)
3 best single ever!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 2, 2016)

Killtheminx PB's (I blame you Jacob)

Ao5: 22.67
Ao50: 26.31
Ao100: 26.80


----------



## asacuber (Nov 2, 2016)

3rd best OH single! PLL skip




1. (18.65)
02/11/2016 2:07:59 PM
B2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 D' U2 L' B F R' D2 L' F R2 F' U2


----------



## sqAree (Nov 2, 2016)

Learned full OH OLL and use it in timed solves.

Pretty cool considering I know only half of OLL for two hands.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 2, 2016)

5. (2.10) U F U' R2 U2 F R' F2 U'

9.05 tps 

E: PeeeeeeeeBeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
finaleeeeeeeeeee
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-2
avg of 5: 2.20

Time List:
1. (2.88) R F' U' F R F' U R2 U'
2. (1.31) U' R2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U'
3. 2.09 U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U R2 U
4. 2.77 R2 F R2 U2 F U2 F R U2
5. 1.75 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F R' U'

PB avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-2
avg of 12: 11.16

Time List:
1. 11.96 L' B2 L2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F L' F L D L' U2 F2 
2. 13.25 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 U F2 U L D' L' F2 L B' F' R D2 R 
3. (9.21) D' R2 L2 F' L U' F2 L' D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' 
4. (15.35) R' B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 B D' F' L' B2 L' D U' B 
5. 11.22 R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R' U2 B L D' L F2 D' F L2 
6. 9.30 D L2 B2 D U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D U B L' F2 D U2 R' F 
7. 12.93 L' U' F2 U' F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' R B L' R' U L2 U B2 F2 
8. 10.97 D2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 D' B' R B U B' L2 F2 L F' 
9. 9.78 L D U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U' B D B2 D L R' U2 F' D2 
10. 11.93 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 U R B' L D R' F' D' B R' U 
11. 10.65 U2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F' D B' L' D' U L2 B2 L U 
12. 9.53 F L2 R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D B U L' R D B U2 B F

Dunno whether I will switch to slow turning fulltime or something


----------



## Tobby (Nov 2, 2016)

Woah, almost sub 1!
godly redux, almost no pauses at all, locked up like hell on 3x3 stage tho 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-2
single: 1:03.407

Time List:
1. 1:03.407 B2 D Uw' L Rw Fw Bw' Rw2 Dw' D' B Lw U B' Dw2 Rw R2 Fw Bw L2 Bw U2 L' B2 Fw' D L' Uw' Fw B' L' Fw' R2 D2 B2 D2 B Bw' D2 B F2 D2 Bw Dw2 D' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 R' U' Lw F Dw' Rw' U2 Bw2 U F' B' D2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2016)

23.45 Ao12 on Killtheminx (I blame you Jacob)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 23.45 Ao12 on Killtheminx (I blame you Jacob)


why are you doing this to yourself


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 3, 2016)

I broke my previous kilo pb like 5 times today, i got a 17, two 18s and 2 19s


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 3, 2016)

Finally crossing the 20sec times. I'm getting a lot of sub-20's I'll take my average tomorrow.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> why are you doing this to yourself


Because I'm competitive af


----------



## asacuber (Nov 3, 2016)

SMASHED 3X3 PBS YEAAAH



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-3
mean of 3: 8.94

Time List:
1. 7.92 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B R' D L' U' B' F U' R U' L2
2. 9.20 R B2 L B2 D F U L' B2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B2
3. 9.68 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 L2 D

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-3
avg of 5: 9.78

Time List:
1. 10.46 U2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D F' R U L U B2 D L' F2
2. (10.75) R2 D' F' B L F2 U' B R D F L2 F B U2 L2 B U2 D2 B'
3. (7.92) L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B R' D L' U' B' F U' R U' L2
4. 9.20 R B2 L B2 D F U L' B2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B2
5. 9.68 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 L2 D (FINALLY SUB 10)


Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-3
avg of 12: 10.67

Time List:
1. 12.24 B' U2 R' L F' L' U' D2 R' F B L2 D2 B L2 D2 F B R2
2. 10.20 D R D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 U' B D2 L2 R B F2
3. 10.46 U2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D F' R U L U B2 D L' F2
4. 10.75 R2 D' F' B L F2 U' B R D F L2 F B U2 L2 B U2 D2 B'
5. (7.92) L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B R' D L' U' B' F U' R U' L2
6. 9.20 R B2 L B2 D F U L' B2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B2
7. 9.68 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 L2 D
8. 12.15 U2 L R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 R2 B' U R'
9. 10.72 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 F U' B2 U' B D R' F2 R'
10. (12.43) L' U R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R F D' U' B F U L' F'
11. 12.12 D B' D2 B' L2 D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F R U' F R2 D' B2 D B' U
12. 9.15 B2 F2 L R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U' F2 U L' R2 U F' D2 R'(SUB 11!!)


Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-3
avg of 50: 11.52

Time List:
1. 11.82 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' D' B2 R' F D' L' U2 B2 L2
2. 11.88 L F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 R2 B D U2 R D2 F' R' F D2
3. 15.26 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D' R F2 D L D2 U' F' R2 U
4. 9.38 U L2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 R U L2 U2 B' R2
5. 13.13 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' B' L' R2 B U' R' U' F L2 D
6. 11.80 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 D2 F' D B2 L' B' R' B D2 B2
7. 9.66 F2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L D' R2 B' L' D' R D2 B' U' B'
8. 11.60 U D B U B2 R B D2 F B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 R F2 R2 F2 R
9. 12.25 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 B F' L2 B R' D' R2 B F2
10. 12.73 U2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 L D L' U B' L2 R' U2 F
11. 10.40 R' F2 L D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D' R' U2 F L2 U2 R B' R'
12. 12.44 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L R' F D2 U B R D U2 R U' B2
13. 10.98 U R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 R' B R2 U' R D F2 L2 B2 R
14. 11.26 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' U' F2 D' B' R' D F D2 U'
15. 10.27 F2 R F' B R' F R' U F' R2 U2 D2 F L2 F D2 F2 L
16. 12.91 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F D2 B D2 U' B F2 R F2 U2
17. 10.60 U' R' U2 B D' B' U' F' L' U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' F
18. 9.72 F D R2 L' D' R' B R' F2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2
19. 12.10 D L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D R' B2 L B F' D' B'
20. 11.95 D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R' F D2 L' D' L2 B D2 L D2
21. 11.72 U2 R D' F' R' U L F D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 B
22. (15.68) R' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F2 L D U' F U' L' F U L'
23. 12.94 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D R D2 U' R F L R B' F L'
24. 11.00 U' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U' L' D B' U F L' D'
25. 14.00 U2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 L' R2 D' L' U2 F2 U' B' D R F' L
26. 12.24 B' U2 R' L F' L' U' D2 R' F B L2 D2 B L2 D2 F B R2
27. 10.20 D R D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 U' B D2 L2 R B F2
28. 10.46 U2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D F' R U L U B2 D L' F2
29. 10.75 R2 D' F' B L F2 U' B R D F L2 F B U2 L2 B U2 D2 B'
30. (7.92) L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B R' D L' U' B' F U' R U' L2
31. (9.20) R B2 L B2 D F U L' B2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B2
32. 9.68 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 L2 D
33. 12.15 U2 L R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 R2 B' U R'
34. 10.72 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 F U' B2 U' B D R' F2 R'
35. 12.43 L' U R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R F D' U' B F U L' F'
36. 12.12 D B' D2 B' L2 D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F R U' F R2 D' B2 D B' U
37. (9.15) B2 F2 L R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U' F2 U L' R2 U F' D2 R'
38. 13.34 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 R U F' L' R' F' D
39. 10.56 D2 F' L2 D' R2 F2 D F' U' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2
40. (18.64) B' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L B2 L' B' U' L' B U2 L'
41. 10.46 L2 F U2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R' U' F L2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F2
42. 13.71 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R F D' L B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2
43. (15.51) U' R' D2 F U' F2 L' D' L' B' R2 B R2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2
44. 13.59 U2 L2 D' F2 D' U' F2 R2 D' L B L U2 R2 F2 L' U F' U
45. 9.27 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R B D2 R' D F2 L U F D2
46. 11.18 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L' R D' B' R' U2 F' U L2 F' D2
47. 11.24 U' F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 R B2 U2 F' L D' F2 L' B'
48. 9.49 R B' U2 L U' B R D' F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R F2 R B2 D
49. 11.53 D' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 B' U L2 B' R' D2 B R2 U2 L'
50. 9.66 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U R2 U F2 L F' R2 U B R U' R' D' B




Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-3
avg of 100: 11.92

Time List:
1. 12.19 L B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L F D2 F U R' U' B' F'
2. 10.11 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 U B' U2 R B' D' U' B' F'
3. 12.90 R2 D' R' L' D L2 F' U L U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 U
4. 16.33 F U2 B' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D B L' R' U R F2 R' B' L
5. 11.93 L U B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 F' L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B R'
6. 13.80 B U2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' L D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 U
7. (17.38) L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B U F L B2 R' U F' D2 R
8. 12.42 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' F' L2 U B2 L' R F D' L R' U'
9. 12.44 L2 U B L D2 B' D' L U D2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 B' D2
10. (16.79) F' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F' D' B L F' R F
11. 9.88 F' L2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D' L R2 F L2 U' B R' U B
12. 12.17 F' D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L F' R' F U2 L' U F2 L'
13. 12.59 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 D L D2 U' F R F2 R2 F'
14. 10.12 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' U' R2 F L' D' F2 D' U2 L B' D2
15. 10.62 F D' L2 B' L' U D2 F L R2 D R2 L2 U B2 U B2 U B2 R2
16. 13.46 F B2 R2 D U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U' R' D' L' B' U' L' R2
17. 12.42 R' B2 F2 U2 R D2 L D2 F2 L' D2 F' D2 U L' R' D R U' L2 U
18. 14.92 R F2 B L2 B2 D2 L D' F D' B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D'
19. 10.71 L' U2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 B' L F' R2 F' R' D' F'
20. 11.91 R U L2 F2 B L2 F U2 R L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 L2
21. 11.06 R' L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L' F2 D' R B2 U2 B R2 D2
22. (18.41) B2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 L F2 D' R' U L2 R F U2 B'
23. 11.28 R' D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D B' U R D R2
24. 11.47 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 B' L F' R' U B' L D U
25. 12.89 U2 B' R2 B U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U' B' R B2 U L2 R' D' L
26. 13.60 U2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 B L2 B L2 F L U' L2 B' L D' F D R' B
27. 10.78 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R D' F L' B' F D B R' U'
28. 13.59 B2 D L2 D U B2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L B D' L' F2 L' U' R' B' U'
29. 10.53 U' F2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 F' U' B2 L B' R B2 D' B2 R2
30. 11.18 F U' B U' F' L B' U L' U2 D2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L B2 R2 F'
31. 12.02 L2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 B L2 F L2 F' R' B2 F2 U F R' B' D2 L2 R2
32. 11.12 B L2 F' B' R' U2 D' R' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 L
33. 12.94 B R F' U' R D2 F' B' R F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F'
34. 11.45 U' B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L F L R' B U2 R2 D R F2
35. 12.56 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' R2 B F' R B R' D2 B R'
36. 9.66 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L' U B2 U F2 R B D R
37. 12.08 L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B U L2 B2 F' U' L B' R' B
38. 12.80 L D R' F B D' F' L U' F' U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U D2 F2 D'
39. 11.00 R U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U' R F L2 D' L2 F2 L' B R
40. 12.32 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B L R' D' B2 U' L2 R' D2 F'
41. (9.32) F B2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 L' R D2 U2 R' D' L U' R F' R F R
42. 13.68 R2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B U' F L' U' R F L' F2 D L'
43. 13.36 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F L2 D U' B L D F2 L2 U'
44. 11.88 L2 B' F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L D2 B F L' F D L' F2 D2
45. 13.58 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 L B U' F2 D' U' F2 R F2 U' R2
46. 12.40 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 L' D2 U2 F' L D' B U2 L2 U R' F
47. 10.80 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B L' D' L R' D2 U' F' U B2
48. 10.82 L B2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 B U R B R D L2 B L' F
49. 12.09 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F D U2 L2 D R
50. (16.33) B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 B L U2 B R2 F2 L' D' U2
51. 11.82 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' D' B2 R' F D' L' U2 B2 L2
52. 11.88 L F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 R2 B D U2 R D2 F' R' F D2
53. 15.26 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D' R F2 D L D2 U' F' R2 U
54. 9.38 U L2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 R U L2 U2 B' R2
55. 13.13 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' B' L' R2 B U' R' U' F L2 D
56. 11.80 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 D2 F' D B2 L' B' R' B D2 B2
57. 9.66 F2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L D' R2 B' L' D' R D2 B' U' B'
58. 11.60 U D B U B2 R B D2 F B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 R F2 R2 F2 R
59. 12.25  B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 B F' L2 B R' D' R2 B F2
60. 12.73 U2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 L D L' U B' L2 R' U2 F
61. 10.40 R' F2 L D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D' R' U2 F L2 U2 R B' R'
62. 12.44 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L R' F D2 U B R D U2 R U' B2
63. 10.98 U R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 R' B R2 U' R D F2 L2 B2 R
64. 11.26 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' U' F2 D' B' R' D F D2 U'
65. 10.27 F2 R F' B R' F R' U F' R2 U2 D2 F L2 F D2 F2 L
66. 12.91 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F D2 B D2 U' B F2 R F2 U2
67. 10.60 U' R' U2 B D' B' U' F' L' U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' F
68. 9.72 F D R2 L' D' R' B R' F2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2
69. 12.10 D L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D R' B2 L B F' D' B'
70. 11.95 D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R' F D2 L' D' L2 B D2 L D2
71. 11.72 U2 R D' F' R' U L F D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 B
72. 15.68 R' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F2 L D U' F U' L' F U L'
73. 12.94 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D R D2 U' R F L R B' F L'
74. 11.00 U' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U' L' D B' U F L' D'
75. 14.00 U2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 L' R2 D' L' U2 F2 U' B' D R F' L
76. 12.24 B' U2 R' L F' L' U' D2 R' F B L2 D2 B L2 D2 F B R2
77. 10.20 D R D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 U' B D2 L2 R B F2
78. 10.46 U2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D F' R U L U B2 D L' F2
79. 10.75 R2 D' F' B L F2 U' B R D F L2 F B U2 L2 B U2 D2 B'
80. (7.92) L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B R' D L' U' B' F U' R U' L2
81. (9.20) R B2 L B2 D F U L' B2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B2
82. 9.68 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 L2 D
83. 12.15 U2 L R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 R2 B' U R'
84. 10.72 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 F U' B2 U' B D R' F2 R'
85. 12.43 L' U R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R F D' U' B F U L' F'
86. 12.12 D B' D2 B' L2 D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F R U' F R2 D' B2 D B' U
87. (9.15) B2 F2 L R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U' F2 U L' R2 U F' D2 R'
88. 13.34 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 R U F' L' R' F' D
89. 10.56 D2 F' L2 D' R2 F2 D F' U' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2
90. (18.64) B' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L B2 L' B' U' L' B U2 L'
91. 10.46 L2 F U2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R' U' F L2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F2
92. 13.71 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R F D' L B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2
93. 15.51 U' R' D2 F U' F2 L' D' L' B' R2 B R2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2
94. 13.59 U2 L2 D' F2 D' U' F2 R2 D' L B L U2 R2 F2 L' U F' U
95. (9.27) L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R B D2 R' D F2 L U F D2
96. 11.18 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L' R D' B' R' U2 F' U L2 F' D2
97. 11.24 U' F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 R B2 U2 F' L D' F2 L' B'
98. 9.49 R B' U2 L U' B R D' F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R F2 R B2 D
99. 11.53 D' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 B' U L2 B' R' D2 B R2 U2 L'
100. 9.66 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U R2 U F2 L F' R2 U B R U' R' D' B

SUB 12 ao50 and ao100 



Finally!
Achieved the milestones I was aiming for


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2016)

55.59 Megaminx single with a 5 cycle for CP


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 3, 2016)

hey sub-45 at last
number of times: 50/50
best time: 36.84
worst time: 52.65

current mo3: 42.10 (σ = 3.61)
best mo3: 40.55 (σ = 2.26)

current avg5: 44.84 (σ = 2.25)
best avg5: 41.30 (σ = 2.94)

current avg12: 44.03 (σ = 2.81)
best avg12: 43.43 (σ = 3.08)

current avg50: 44.76 (σ = 3.30)
best avg50: 44.76 (σ = 3.30)

session avg: 44.76 (σ = 3.30)
session mean: 44.76


----------



## Cale S (Nov 3, 2016)

My KinchRanks score has passed 50, which means my official pb is twice WR on average

Still a ton of room for improvement


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-3
avg of 12: 6.25

Time List:
1. (4.91) F R2 F L2 R2 B F L2 F D2 L F' L D' B' R' B U F2 D 
2. 6.61 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F D2 L2 U2 L B' L2 B U B 
3. 6.42 U2 B2 L U D L F' B D2 L' B U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 B 
4. 6.07 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' L' B' D2 U F L' F L2 D2 F2 
5. 6.38 F R2 F' U2 L D L' F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 F 
6. 5.44 R2 U B2 U' D R' U L' U B F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' D2 
7. 5.92 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R F R F2 R F2 L' F D' F U2 
8. 6.44 L B' L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L R' U L' B2 D F L' 
9. 6.88 B L2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D U F2 L' U R' D R F' L2 U F 
10. (6.90) D2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L U2 R' D' F2 R' D2 L2 B U2 
11. 6.12 R U' D2 R2 L U2 D B F2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U B' 
12. 6.19 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' B R D' B' L R F2 U2 B' D


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 4, 2016)

Got a pb single on my 5th timed solve with The Valk: 11.155. Full-step


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm able to go for an all events comp in december, that's an achievement right?


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2016)

4.64 Skewb PB AO5!
Part of a 5.27 PB AO12!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 4, 2016)

11 4x4 solves in a row with no OLL parity
untimed inspection


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 11 4x4 solves in a row with no OLL parity
> untimed inspection


Forced during centers or just lucky?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 4, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Forced during centers or just lucky?


forced

just started learning how to do it today


----------



## KevinG (Nov 4, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> forced
> 
> just started learning how to do it today



How?
And yau or redux?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 4, 2016)

KevinG said:


> How?
> And yau or redux?


4BLD memo the centers during inspection, if there's parity (odd no. of targets), solve centers with an odd number of inner layer turns. If there isn't parity, solve centers with an even number of inner layer turns.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice sub 5 skewb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-4
avg of 5: 4.99

Time List:
1. 6.38 U B L' B U R' U' R' 
2. 4.56 L B' R B' R' L' B' L' 
3. (7.20) U' B' L' B U R B L' 
4. 4.02 L B' L' B L' B U R' 
5. (3.03) U' B L R' B U' B' U'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2016)

Full step

6.44 R2 U L2 D' B2 D U' F2 R F2 D2 L' B' D U L D2 B

6.73 B R B R U2 R L' F D R U2 R2 U2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B'

EDIT: I hate the fact that I was doing OH and got this scramble :/ (Wish I had been doing 2H)

12.67 F R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 B' F' D' B' L2 U L' U F2 L' U' R2


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 4, 2016)

15.529 kilo single


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2016)

Cool avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-4
avg of 5: 10.11

Time List:
1. 10.07 F2 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 L R2 B2 L2 B D R' D R U' F' L D2 U2 
2. (13.24) U' L2 B R U R' F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 
3. (10.01) U' B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R2 B U2 R U L' R F' D' 
4. 10.12 U' R D R' L F L' B R2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F' 
5. 10.14 R L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B L2 R' D R2 B D2 F U'


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-4
avg of 5: 38.13


Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 38.39 R2 L Fw2 D F2 D R' Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 F2 R' D' Uw2 U Fw' L2 R F L' R2 Rw' B U' F2 Fw2 U R' F2 B D' F2 Fw' Rw2 F' D' Rw' Uw' Rw2
2. (46.09) F2 Fw' Rw L2 Uw' Fw' B Uw R2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 R' U D2 Rw' D Uw F R Uw2 R2 L2 D L2 R D2 F' B2 Rw R' Uw' Rw' L' U B D2 Uw2 Fw2
3. 39.74 L D2 L2 U F' Fw B2 U B Rw' B2 L' Fw Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' D' F Fw B' L F2 D Uw2 Fw D U' Fw' Rw2 B2 U2 Fw L B D2 F2 L U F'
4. (36.20) B Rw2 L2 F Fw L' F Rw2 D2 F Uw2 L Fw2 L' U2 Rw R' U Uw2 L F Uw2 R2 D F Rw' Uw' U' Rw' Fw Rw R2 Fw' U L2 Rw' Fw B2 Uw2 Rw2
5. 36.25 Uw B2 Fw U2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 F L Uw R U2 Uw D2 R' U2 Uw' B F2 Rw' B L' B' F' Uw' R' D F2 D B2 D Rw L' Uw R F2 Rw' Uw2


Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-4
avg of 12: 39.89


Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 41.85 F' B' L2 Rw D' R U2 D2 Uw B2 Uw' U2 Rw' B' Rw2 Fw' B Rw' B2 Rw L Uw2 L2 Uw Fw B2 Rw Fw' Uw2 F' B2 R' U2 Rw Fw2 F' U D L' Uw'
2. 38.03 L2 Fw2 R' U2 D B2 Uw' B D' R2 F' Fw2 B2 U' L2 F D' F' U F' B' D R2 D F Fw' B2 Uw' R' U' L F' U' B' R' Rw F2 Fw R D2
3. (46.56) R2 D2 B' Uw L2 U' D2 B' U' Fw2 R' Uw Rw' Uw F' D2 R Rw2 U Rw' Fw' D' Rw' R2 Uw' D' B' R' Fw' U2 B F2 Uw D F2 Rw2 Uw2 F L' Uw
4. 43.12 Rw2 Uw F Uw2 D' B2 Fw' R B' Rw' D B F' R' U2 D2 Rw' Fw L' Fw' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D2 B2 F R Uw2 L' R D2 L Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw L2
5. 40.56 L2 Fw B2 F D2 Rw' F2 R' F2 R2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' D2 Uw F L2 D Uw B' R L' Rw2 Uw' B2 F2 Uw L2 D R2 Rw' B Rw' D B R2 U2 F2
6. 36.87 Uw' F R' Uw' Rw D B' Uw' Rw R U' Uw Fw Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 R Fw' D' B' D' U' Uw R2 Rw U2 Rw' Uw' B' Uw B2 F Uw' Rw' Fw D Rw' F2 L2
7. 37.95 Uw' Rw D' Rw Uw' D2 F' D' Rw' L2 Uw' L Fw D' U' B' Uw' L' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw L' Fw U2 R' Uw2 B' R' Rw' B Rw' U Fw2 R2 F' D Uw2 U'
8. 38.39 R2 L Fw2 D F2 D R' Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 F2 R' D' Uw2 U Fw' L2 R F L' R2 Rw' B U' F2 Fw2 U R' F2 B D' F2 Fw' Rw2 F' D' Rw' Uw' Rw2
9. 46.09 F2 Fw' Rw L2 Uw' Fw' B Uw R2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 R' U D2 Rw' D Uw F R Uw2 R2 L2 D L2 R D2 F' B2 Rw R' Uw' Rw' L' U B D2 Uw2 Fw2
10. 39.74 L D2 L2 U F' Fw B2 U B Rw' B2 L' Fw Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' D' F Fw B' L F2 D Uw2 Fw D U' Fw' Rw2 B2 U2 Fw L B D2 F2 L U F'
11. (36.20) B Rw2 L2 F Fw L' F Rw2 D2 F Uw2 L Fw2 L' U2 Rw R' U Uw2 L F Uw2 R2 D F Rw' Uw' U' Rw' Fw Rw R2 Fw' U L2 Rw' Fw B2 Uw2 Rw2
12. 36.25 Uw B2 Fw U2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 F L Uw R U2 Uw D2 R' U2 Uw' B F2 Rw' B L' B' F' Uw' R' D F2 D B2 D Rw L' Uw R F2 Rw' Uw2



nice.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 4, 2016)

asacuber said:


> SMASHED 3X3 PBS YEAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your PB My PB
Mo3: 8.94 9.08
Ao5: 9.78 9.63
Ao12: 10.67 10.33
Ao50: 11.52 11.53 
Ao100: 11.92 11.61

We are so similar!
(Btw my single is 6.60 )


----------



## Cale S (Nov 4, 2016)

Average of 5: 8.98
1. 8.66 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B L2 D2 F' D B' F' L' B2 D U F L' B' U2 
2. (11.14) R2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F D2 U' L B' D U' R B U2 
3. 9.26 D L' B U' D' L' B' D F R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 U2 D2 L' F2 
4. (8.23) L2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F2 R' D R F2 U2 F' L' D' B' R' 
5. 9.03 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U L' D L' F' R2 U B' L2 F2 L 

timer stop fail on the 8.66


Average of 12: 9.67
1. (7.74) R2 D2 F2 D B2 D L2 F2 D B2 F2 R' B R D2 L B2 D B' U2 R 
2. 8.48 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 U' L D' B U2 R2 F D' R' D' R2 
3. 11.07 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L' B' F2 R2 D L' D' U' B' F 
4. 8.60 U B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U L2 R F' D B R U R' D' U L' 
5. 10.39 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U2 R' F U L' D' L U2 B' D' B 
6. 8.01 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L F2 D2 B F' U2 L 
7. 9.11 B2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 L' R' U2 R2 U B R F' L' F L' D2 R2 D 
8. (12.88) F2 L2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 D' F' D' L2 D L B L2 
9. 9.57 F2 U2 R' F U2 F' U' D' B L2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' 
10. 12.20 F2 L F' R' F2 U' R2 B U R2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 
11. 8.93 F' L U' F2 R' U2 D R2 U L2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B D2 L2 F L2 
12. 10.37 D' F2 R2 D F2 D L2 D L2 F2 U' B D F' U' L U2 F' U' R' F 


that counting 12...


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Your PB My PB
> Mo3: 8.94 9.08
> Ao5: 9.78 9.63
> Ao12: 10.67 10.33
> ...






I actually average low to mid 12 so I guess you are much faster than me 
My PB single is 7.04

BTW 14 EG1s left!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 4, 2016)

Great avg with good single


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2016)

1 year since I joined the forums!!!!!


----------



## Torch (Nov 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-4
avg of 12: 40.99

Time List:
1. 41.72 F' R' F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' D L' B2 F U' F L2 U
2. 46.19 D' L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D' R2 U F2 L' B U R2 U
3. 38.56 U R2 L B2 L2 F R' B D' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R
4. (35.82) B2 U L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D R2 L F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F' R'
5. 38.48 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L U2 F2 U' L2 F' U R2 D B'
6. 37.04 L2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R' F' D U' L' B' F2 D2 B' D2
7. 44.29 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D R' F' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' U' F'
8. 39.56 F2 L' U' B2 L F' R2 L U' F L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' R'
9. 37.94 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' R B F2 L' U2
10. 41.81 B R2 U B2 U L2 D' L2 U' R2 D L2 R' D L R D L2 B' R' U
11. 44.26 D' R' B' D B' L U D' R' D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B
12. (53.60) L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 L F D' L R D2 F' U' F2 L'

inb4 I pop on the first solve tomorrow


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 4, 2016)

0.05(fixed) off PB, also a 1.203 avg of 5 somewhere in there
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-4
avg of 12: 1.445

Time List:
1. 1.218 U F R' F R2 U2 R' U F
2. 1.257 R U F' U' F2 R F' R' U'
3. 1.915 F R' F U2 F R2 F2 R2 U'
4. (2.187) U F' R F' U2 R' F R U
5. 1.590 F' U F' U F2 U F2 R2 U'
6. 1.805 F' R F' U' R F' U R2 F' U'
7. 1.565 U2 R' F' R' U2 F2 R' F2 U'
8. (0.932) F U R' F2 U R2 F' R' F2
9. 1.199 U' F R' U R F' U R2 U2
10. 0.957 R2 U' F' U2 F R U' R' U'
11. 1.454 U R' F' U F' R U' F' R'
12. 1.491 R' F2 U R U R2 U2 F' U2


----------



## Cale S (Nov 4, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 0.5 off PB, also a 1.203 avg of 5 somewhere in there
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-4
> avg of 12: 1.445
> 
> ...



You have a 0.94 avg12?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

WOOOOOOOO
10.54, (15.44), (8.48), 10.63, 9.48 = 10.22 squan PB avg5


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> You have a 0.94 avg12?


OMG LOL NO i meant .05 woops


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 4, 2016)

pretty good


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 5, 2016)

pyra, sub-5 ao12s whee
stats: (hide)
number of times: 101/101
best time: 3.01
worst time: 11.37

current mo3: 5.07 (σ = 1.35)
best mo3: 4.16 (σ = 0.38)

current avg5: 4.72 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 4.41 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 5.48 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 4.87 (σ = 0.80)

current avg50: 5.81 (σ = 1.00)
best avg50: 5.56 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 5.69 (σ = 1.04)
best avg100: 5.69 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 5.67 (σ = 0.99)
session mean: 5.76


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 5, 2016)

I did some Megaminx gj, hoping to be global sub50 before next year and get some kind of record at my next comp 

42.10 single
44.47 mo3
46.58 and 46.76 avg5
47.85 avg12
session avg sub50, too!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-5
avg of 12: 47.85

Time List:
1. 45.00 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
2. 52.49 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
3. 47.66 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
4. 51.47 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
5. 50.27 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
6. (42.10) R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
7. 48.39 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
8. 42.90 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
9. (56.02) R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
10. 48.43 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
11. 47.91 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
12. 43.93 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

solves 6-10 make up the 46.58 avg5 



also best 3x3 single in a while, had pretty high TPS (7.63). PLL skip

1. 5.37 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' D L R2 F2 U L2 F D' U'


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 5, 2016)

DRL got 7.49 and 8.72 sq-1 single with 11.28 avg,


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 5, 2016)

1. 3.86 B' U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F R D' U2 B' R2 D F L'

z2 y
R2 F R2 L'
y U R' U' R
y' R U' R' U' R U R' 
y L U L' 
U R U' R' U R U' R' 
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U'


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 5, 2016)

0.787 with TCLL
R F U2 R U' F R F U'
(R') U2 R' F R F' R U


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 5, 2016)

haven't done OH for a while
Average of 5: 21.57
1. 21.93 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L D2 B D2 R' F2 L2 D' L' F U2 
2. 21.89 F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L' F U2 B' D U2 F D R F 
3. (19.17) F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U F2 U' F R' D R2 F L F' R' B2 U2 
4. (27.02) B2 U F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L U B F' U' L' R' B' F2 D2 
5. 20.89 L2 B' D2 R2 F' L' D2 B2 D R2 F' U' L R2 F'


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 5, 2016)

20.23 Kilo avg of 5 and 21.89 avg of 12


----------



## Torch (Nov 6, 2016)

It was nice being 2NR for Feet mean for a few hours


----------



## Cale S (Nov 6, 2016)

3.33 skewb avg100, tied pb


Spoiler



Average of 100: 3.33
1. 3.37 L R' U' B' L' R L B' U
2. (1.64) U' B' U B R B U' R
3. 3.59 B L U R' B L B R U'
4. 3.49 L R' B' U' R' L B' U R
5. (2.26) R L' U B' L B' U' B
6. 2.91 L R B L' U B' U' B' U
7. 2.78 U R' U' R U R B R'
8. 3.74 U R' U L' U' B' L R' U'
9. 3.50 R' L' B' R' L' U' L' U'
10. 3.22 L B R' L' U L U L R'
11. 3.73 R' B U' R B R' L B'
12. 2.72 U' L' B R U' R' B U'
13. 4.02 U L U L' R U' R L'
14. (5.29) U L B L R' B L U
15. 2.77 R' L R B' U' L R B' R'
16. 2.41 L' B L' U B R' U' B
17. 2.67 R' B' U R' L U R' L
18. 3.71 R L U R' U B' U' R U'
19. 3.62 L R B L U' L B' R L'
20. 2.84 L U B R' B' R L U L'
21. 3.85 R' U R' L' R B U' L
22. 3.02 R B' R U' L' B' L U'
23. 3.03 R L U L' R L' U' B R'
24. 4.14 R U R' U L B' U L
25. 3.27 B' L R U' R' L' U' L
26. 3.00 U' L R B' U B U L' B
27. 3.59 L' U R' B' U R L' B' R'
28. 2.34 U B' R' L' R U' B L
29. 3.34 R U' R' B' L' U' B' L R
30. 4.41 L' R' U L R' U B' L R'
31. (1.56) R' L R B' L R L' B'
32. 4.19 R' L' B R' U L' R' B' L'
33. 3.53 B L U' R U R B' R L
34. 3.18 B L R' U R' U R' B' L
35. 3.51 B R U B' U' B U' L R
36. 3.29 B' R' B' L' R' L' B' U' L
37. 3.03 B' R' B R' U' B' R B
38. (5.73) U' L' R U R B' U L
39. 3.46 L U' L U' R U' L R U
40. 2.95 L' U R B' U' L' B' R U'
41. 3.12 B L R B' U L B' L U
42. 4.34 U L' U' L' R' B' U L U'
43. 3.78 U' R U' R U L' B' U
44. 3.23 U' L' U' L R' B' R' B'
45. 3.68 L B L R' B' R' L' R L'
46. 3.18 U' L U B U' L' U B'
47. 3.40 B U' L' R B U' R' B
48. 3.93 L' B' L' U' L B' R B
49. 3.35 B' U' B' U R' U' B' L
50. 3.51 B' R' U R U R U L' U
51. 2.77 R' L' U R B R' U R U'
52. 3.19 U' R' L R U' L' R' L' R'
53. 3.13 U' R B' L' R' L' U' R U'
54. 4.66 L' U L R' U' L U L'
55. 3.71 L R L U' R' B' L R' U'
56. 2.26 R' U R' U' L U' L R' L'
57. 3.38 R' B U R' L' R' U R
58. 3.43 L' U L' R' U L U' B'
59. 4.01 U' R B R U' B' R B'
60. 4.19 U L R' B R' B L U' L
61. 3.55 B U R L R' L B' U' L'
62. 3.70 L B L R B U' R' L U'
63. 3.21 R L' B R' B L B' L
64. (5.71) U L' B' R L R' B U' L
65. 2.81 L' B' U L U' L U B L'
66. 2.46 U' R' U' L U' L B' U'
67. 4.93 L B' L' U B L B U R
68. 2.59 B' L' U' R L R B L' R'
69. 2.63 R L U' B U L' R' B
70. 3.92 U L U R' B' U' B R L'
71. 3.30 B L B U' B R' U R L
72. 3.36 R B L R' L' R' L' R'
73. 2.98 U' B' R' L R L' U' R' U'
74. 3.25 B L' U' R' L B' R' L'
75. 2.88 U' L U' R B' L' U B R'
76. 3.22 U' R L' R U' L' B U'
77. 2.94 R' L' B L U' R U L'
78. (10.61) U B L' U R L' R' U B'
79. 3.91 B' R L B' L U' B L R'
80. 3.00 L' R L' U' L' U L' B
81. 3.72 B R B R' U' L B R' L'
82. (2.25) B L B L R' B' R' U
83. 3.31 U R B' R L U L R U
84. 4.63 R' B' U B' U' B U' L'
85. 2.81 U R' U B' R' U' B R' L'
86. 2.67 U R L' B' R' L R U
87. (5.09) R' B R' L U L' R U'
88. 2.65 L U' R L U B U R'
89. 3.98 R B' L' R U L' U' B' U
90. 3.69 R U R B' R' L R' B R'
91. 2.68 U B U' R B' R' B' R
92. 3.29 B L B U L' R B L'
93. 2.94 U' R' U B U' L B U L
94. 3.24 L U B R' L' B L R L'
95. 2.62 L' R' B R' U' R B U'
96. 3.89 U L' U' B U' R' L' B L
97. 2.86 L' B R B U' B R' B R
98. 2.89 U' R U' R U R U' B' U
99. (2.11) L' U L R' B U' B' R'
100. 2.38 L' B' R' B' U B' L R' L


----------



## Ianwubby (Nov 6, 2016)

3x3 PB single TWICE yesterday, with a 19.65 followed by a 19.33
3x3 PB ao5 and ao12 today at 25.07 and 25.92, respectively.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 6, 2016)

gj Kevin <3

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1842


----------



## asacuber (Nov 6, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> gj Kevin <3
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1842


Are you talking about the .96 or are you talking about him winning?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 6, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Are you talking about the .96 or are you talking about him winning?


Whoops, this:

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1842/events/1/rounds/1/results

And the .96 was gj too, you're right


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2016)

2nd in feet yesterday  1st place beat me by over 50 seconds


----------



## timeless (Nov 6, 2016)

Average of 5: 13.91
1. (10.41) L2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U L U' F2 L2 F R2 D2 U' R2 
2. 15.30 L' F' U B' R' L' F' D B' R D2 F2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F' 
3. 14.07 R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' L2 B2 U R' D B' L' D2 
4. 12.35 U' R2 F D' R L' U L F B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 D 
5. (16.49) L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R F U F D' L2 B U F' D 


timeless said:


> Average of 5: 14.40
> 1. 16.42 D' L' F' L F D' R' L2 B' U' F R D2 B' F2 D L2 U D R B2 L D2 U' F2
> 2. 13.40 F2 D' B' R' D2 L2 D U' L' R2 D' U F R' L' D2 R L2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' R' D2
> 3. (13.33) B' D' B2 U2 D2 R2 F' D' L2 D' U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L R2 U' L B2 F R2 F' R2
> ...


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2016)

53.73 megaminx pb avg5


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-6
single: 5.53
Time List:
1. 5.53 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 R' B' L D' R U' B' R' B2 R'
OH MAN SUB 5.55 YEEEEE
y'
F D' F' D' R
U L' U L
R U' R' U R' U' R (saw to here in inspection)
U2 R U' R' U R U R'(L)
U2 L'
U2 r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F
U'
reaaally easy solve, could've easy looked to third pair.
39 moves in 5.53 seconds = 7.05 tps (for a rotation-less solve that's pretty bad)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 6, 2016)

pretty gud:

1. 5.78 L F' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L' U' L R' U F U L2 B'

1LLL.


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2016)

Learned to solve a clock by myself and have a sub-30 single! Found a method to consistently solve it in 14 moves or fewer, but my TPS is so bad that I'm averaging mid 30s.


----------



## KevinG (Nov 6, 2016)

Huge accomplishment!


----------



## Cale S (Nov 6, 2016)

Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.82
1. 9.65 U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 L' U B2 D' L D' F 
2. 9.70 L' F U2 F2 U F' B L' U B2 U2 R D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 R' 
3. 9.44 D2 L B2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L U' B' U L B2 F2 U' L' B' 
4. 9.48 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R B' F U B' D B' L2 U' 
5. 10.53 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L R F' D2 F' U R B2 F' U' 
6. 10.62 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 F U2 R D B' F 
7. 11.67 B2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 D U F' L D2 L' B' F L F2 
8. (12.80) L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U F' L R U R F2 L2 B' U L2 
9. 7.75 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D R' F L' R D' R' U L F' D 
10. (6.81) D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F U R' D' B' F2 R' D' L R' 
11. 8.69 B2 U' F2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D B' R D2 L B' D L F2 U2 F 
12. 10.66 B2 L B2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L D F U2 F' R' B2 L'


6.81 fullstep single, part of 7.75 mo3

z2 F' R' D' U2 R' L
y R' U R2 U R'
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R2 U R
U F R U' R' U R U R' F'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 6, 2016)

Qualified for FMC at Nats lol (FMC USA)

EDIT: FINALLY. I think it was Anti-sune - PLL skip - U2

5.83 L U2 R D2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 U L D' R2 U2 L' F' R' F


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Qualified for FMC at Nats lol (FMC USA)
> 
> EDIT: FINALLY. I think it was Anti-sune - PLL skip - U2
> 
> 5.83 L U2 R D2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 U L D' R2 U2 L' F' R' F


trying to reconstruct


----------



## Torch (Nov 7, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Qualified for FMC at Nats lol (FMC USA)
> 
> EDIT: FINALLY. I think it was Anti-sune - PLL skip - U2
> 
> 5.83 L U2 R D2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 U L D' R2 U2 L' F' R' F



Liked this post for the FMC, not the 3x3 single


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 7, 2016)

I learned how to use Cube Explorer today (kinda)!


----------



## asacuber (Nov 7, 2016)

PB avg12 w/ PB ao5 2x2! 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-7
avg of 12: 2.43

Time List:
1. 2.66 F2 U' F2 U' F R F2 R2 U
2. 1.98 F R2 U F U F U2 R U'
3. 3.30 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R U' R F R'
4. 2.37 U2 F' R' F U F2 R2 F' U'
5. (3.39) F' U R F2 U' R2 U' F2 U'
*6. (1.76) U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' R' U' 
7. 2.07 R' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U R' U2 
8. 2.65 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' 
9. 1.94 R U2 F R' F2 R F2 R F' 
10. 2.27 U' R2 U' F U F U2 R' U*
11. 2.72 R2 F R F' U2 R' U' F2 U
12. 2.31 F R F2 U F U' F R U'

E: really nice ao5! 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-7
avg of 5: 9.94

Time List:
1. (10.91) F' U B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 F U2 B R' D' L' B' L' U B' 
2. 10.34 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' B' D R2 F D2 R' U' L' D' 
3. (9.06) U F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 L' F' L' B L2 R F R' D 
4. 9.55 F2 B D F2 B2 R B' U' F' D2 R' B2 R' F2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 
5. 9.91 D2 R2 B F2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 F' L D2 L U2 B' F2 U' B' D L


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 7, 2016)

1:52.588 6x6 PB single! With PLL parity


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 7, 2016)

20/40 EG-1 algs still to go

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-7
avg of 100: 2.653

Time List:
1. 2.986 F U R' F2 R2 F' R F2 U 
2. 1.761 U2 F' R F' R2 F' U2 R' U 
3. 1.929 F R' F R U F2 U R2 U' 
4. 2.024 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R' U' R' U' 
5. 2.728 F2 R F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 
6. (3.968) F2 R U2 R' U' R2 U F' R U' 
7. 3.313 F' R' F2 U R2 F2 R' F' U' 
8. 2.049 R2 F2 U' R U F2 R' F2 R U' 
9. 2.544 F R2 F R U' R F2 R U' 
10. 2.519 U2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 
11. 1.856 F2 U R U2 R F U' F U2 
12. 3.097 R2 F U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R' 
13. 3.577 R2 F' U R' F2 U' R F2 U' 
14. (1.120) R U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
15. 2.705 R' U F2 R' F R' F2 U2 R' 
16. (3.984) U2 R' F U R2 F2 U R' U' 
17. 3.344 R F R' U2 R' F' U2 F R U' 
18. 3.016 R2 F2 U' F R2 U' F' R2 U2 
19. 2.801 R' U R' U2 R U F2 R2 U' 
20. 2.390 F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R U' 
21. 3.032 F2 R2 U F2 R' U' R' F U' 
22. 2.902 U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 U' 
23. 3.791 R2 F2 R F R' U' F2 U F' 
24. 3.567 F R U' F R2 U2 F' U R' U' 
25. 2.337 F' U F R U R2 U R2 U2 
26. 1.817 U R2 F2 U R2 F R' F2 R2 
27. 2.100 R2 U2 F2 U' R F' U F U' 
28. 2.696 F' R' F2 R U' R2 U R2 F' U' 
29. 3.303 U2 F' R U R' F2 R2 U' F' 
30. 2.617 F U2 F2 U2 F U2 R F' R2 
31. 2.016 F' R F R2 U2 F R2 U' R 
32. 1.417 R U' R' F U2 F' U F' R' U2 
33. 2.497 F' R2 U F' U F U' R U' 
34. 3.000 R' F' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 
35. 1.807 F U' F' U2 R2 F R' U2 R 
36. (4.153) U2 F' U F' U F' R2 F' R2 
37. 2.625 U2 R' F2 R F' U R' U R' 
38. 3.350 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F U F2 R2 U' 
39. 2.215 R U' F U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' 
40. 2.624 U2 R F R2 U F2 U F' R' 
41. 2.081 U' F2 U F' U R' F2 U' R2 U' 
42. 2.383 R' F R U' F2 U2 R U' F' U' 
43. 2.632 R2 U R' U' F U' R F2 U' 
44. 3.184 U' R U' R F2 R2 U' F' R' 
45. 3.104 U' R F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R 
46. 3.369 R2 U F' U' R F R' F R' U' 
47. 2.377 U2 R2 F2 U' F U' F R F2 
48. 2.200 R2 U2 F U R2 F2 U' R F U' 
49. 3.001 U F' U F2 R' F R2 F' R' 
50. 3.510 R2 F2 R2 F R' U' R F2 U2 
51. 2.536 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U' F' U2 
52. 2.761 F R F' R' U F U' R2 U' 
53. 3.552 F2 R F U2 R U' F2 R F 
54. 2.481 U2 F R2 F' U R' F R2 U 
55. 1.761 F2 R U' F U2 R' U2 F2 U2 
56. 3.080 F' R2 U' R' F' R F2 R U 
57. 3.257 U' F R' U R' U2 R' F' R U 
58. (1.038) R2 U' F2 U F U' F2 U R' 
59. 1.633 F' R2 U2 R' F R2 F' R' U2 
60. 1.856 U F' U2 F' R' F2 U R U' 
61. 3.121 U' R U2 F' R F' U' R' U' 
62. (1.289) F2 U' R2 F U' R2 F R U 
63. 2.092 R' U2 R F2 U' R U2 F2 U' 
64. 2.198 U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' F U' 
65. 2.888 U2 F2 R U2 R F U F2 U' 
66. 3.569 R2 F R2 U2 F R' U2 F U 
67. 1.993 F2 U R2 F R' U R2 U' F 
68. 2.367 R2 U F' U' F2 R' F' R U' 
69. 1.912 R' F R' U F2 R2 U' F' U 
70. 2.400 F2 U R' F' R' F2 U2 R2 U2 
71. 3.600 U F' U R U R U2 F2 R 
72. 3.279 F' R2 F U' F' U F2 U R' 
73. 2.384 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R F2 
74. 2.368 R2 U2 F U' R U F' U' F' 
75. 2.255 R U R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U' 
76. 3.368 R U R2 U' F' U2 R F' R 
77. 2.727 F R' U F2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 
78. 2.768 U R2 F' U R U' F' U' F2 
79. 2.880 F2 U F' U F' R F R2 F 
80. 3.009 F' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' 
81. 2.929 F' R U' F' U F2 R F2 U2 
82. (4.536) F2 U F' U R' F R' F U' 
83. 1.465 R2 F U2 R F R F R2 U2 
84. 3.137 U' F U' R F2 U2 R U F' 
85. 2.063 U2 R2 F U' F R2 U2 F' U2 
86. 3.552 F U2 R F' R2 F' U' F2 U' 
87. 2.000 U R F U' R2 U R2 F' U' 
88. 2.263 U R' F U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' 
89. 3.113 U2 F' R2 U2 F U' F R2 U 
90. 2.472 R' F' U2 F' R2 U' R' F2 U' 
91. 2.864 F' R2 F' U F' R F R' F2 
92. 3.032 F2 U F2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 
93. 3.567 F2 U' F R U' F U F2 U2 
94. (4.415) R2 U R' U2 F U2 R' F R 
95. (0.872) F U R U' R F U' R' U' 
96. (1.178) U' R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U' 
97. 2.880 F2 R U F' U2 F' U F2 U' 
98. 2.160 F' U2 F R2 U' F' R F R' 
99. 2.640 R' U F R2 U' R U R2 U2 
100. 2.384 U R2 F U F R2 U' R U'


----------



## Torch (Nov 7, 2016)

Sacrificed my PB streak in solidarity with Katie


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2016)

LOL. Wrong WV on the second one cost me sub30 fml


----------



## KevinG (Nov 7, 2016)

Soo happy with this


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2016)

X Cross, full step LL (Chameleon OLL, A Perm)

5.98 R2 L2 U' R L2 D' F' R U' D2 R2 U2 D R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L'

y' U R Rw2 D' // X-Cross

Can't manage to reconstruct after that :/


----------



## Torch (Nov 8, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> X Cross, full step LL (Chameleon OLL, A Perm)
> 
> 5.98 R2 L2 U' R L2 D' F' R U' D2 R2 U2 D R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L'
> 
> ...



y' U R Rw2 D'
y U R U2 R' L U' L'
R' U R2 U R'
U' R' U' R
Chameleon Aperm

Is this it? If so y u no ZBLL???? (l U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2)

Edit: 
U F B2 U' D L D2 L' R [@1] D' R' L' D L2 D L' D' L' D' L
Insert at @1: R' U R D2 R' U' R D2
Fewest moves: 25. 3 moves cancelled
The final solution: U F B2 U' D L D2 L' U R D2 R' U' R D R' L' D L2 D L' D' L' D' L


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 8, 2016)

1:23.08 Megaminx pb single.
Second sub-1:30, pb by over 5 seconds.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 8, 2016)

I feel like after all the WRs the weekend that I don't have the right to post this... lol

PB single 6.68 with like 8.5 TPS


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 8, 2016)

First set of tcll- done, lol I'm stupid


----------



## asacuber (Nov 8, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> First set of tcll- done, lol I'm stupid



Lol
Gogogogo full 2x2 subsets
Also only 11 EG1s left


----------



## imvelox (Nov 8, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 1:52.588 6x6 PB single! With PLL parity


wow nice


----------



## Torch (Nov 8, 2016)

5x5:
1:18 single
1:26 mo3
1:29 ao5
1:32 ao12
1:35 ao50 
1:36 ao100

All PBs


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> The final solution: U F B2 U' D L D2 L' U R D2 R' U' R D R' L' D L2 D L' D' L' D' L



Ekkk, that's not it  The PLL's AUF was different coming from the OLL. I feel like the did the OBW F2L pair coming from the X cross. I feel like I'm missing a random U somewhere either in cross or coming in between F2L pairs that's messing up my reconstruction. The moment after I got this, I was able to reconstruct it, but I didn't write it down. :/


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 8, 2016)

Long overdue Megaminx ao100. Last one was 1:54
Only 9 +2:00 also. It's going to be a while before I can completely eliminate them though.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-8
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1:23.08
worst: 2:09.81

mean of 3
current: 1:41.66 (σ = 11.45)
best: 1:26.60 (σ = 4.73)

avg of 5
current: 1:42.05 (σ = 9.00)
best: 1:29.84 (σ = 4.43)

avg of 12
current: 1:44.35 (σ = 7.36)
best: 1:39.05 (σ = 7.63)

avg of 50
current: 1:45.73 (σ = 7.84)
best: 1:45.62 (σ = 7.75)

avg of 100
current: 1:47.74 (σ = 7.36)
best: 1:47.74 (σ = 7.36)

Average: 1:47.74 (σ = 7.36)
Mean: 1:47.69

And there are about 27~28 solves I can roll.
Next: going to do lots of Feet and MBLD.


----------



## Meow (Nov 8, 2016)

(6.66) L2 R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' R F2 L2 B D2 U' F U2 F D2

Fullstep with F perm, 64 moves. 9.60 tps, probably best ever tps. 

Also got two sub8 ao5s today and a 8.24 ao12


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 9, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-8
avg of 12: 6.07

Time List:
1. (5.41) R' U F2 B2 L U2 B R U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U 
2. 6.66 F U2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D U' B' L B2 U' R F' L2 B2 
3. 6.27 B2 D2 F2 R' F U L U' B' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 D' 
4. 6.55 B' D' L2 F' U' F D2 R F2 L' U F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D 
5. 5.76 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 F' U' B R' F2 U B2 D U2 L 
6. 5.45 L B' R2 F' U2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 R' U' B2 U2 F' D' U2 F U 
7. 5.81 U' B U' F R F' L' F' U' F U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 
8. (6.89) U F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F' R D' B2 L F R' U' R U' R' 
9. 6.10 L' U2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 F U B' R F' R' D B F' 
10. 6.19 B2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L D B2 R' U2 L D' R' U R U' 
11. 5.64 D2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 B' R2 F2 U' F' R' D2 B' L2 R2 U L B 
12. 6.24 B L' F2 D B R F' U' L' F U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L'


----------



## sqAree (Nov 9, 2016)

lolwut 12.46 OH pb single, was 15.40 before.

Can't reconstruct cause misscramble, but the solve was something like easy xcross, fat anti-sune into PLL skip. 
Also I average around 24 seconds and a 12 is very good even for 2H for me.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 9, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-8
> avg of 12: 6.07
> 
> Time List:
> ...


wut. What is UWR2?


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 9, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> wut. What is UWR2?


I think this is, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## sigalig (Nov 9, 2016)

6.94 Square-1 single. Third sub-7 

6.94 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/

/ (2,0) / (-1,4) / (-3,0) / -- Cubeshape
(-2,3) / -- CO w/ EO skip
(5,6) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / -- CP
(-2,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) -- EP+AUF+ADF


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 9, 2016)

Yay


----------



## Meow (Nov 9, 2016)

R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U L' B' D' B' D' B2 D L' U F
z2// inspection
F' R' D R D2// cross 
U' R' U R L' U L// First pair
U R U2 R' y U L' U L// Second Pair
U R' U2 R y' U L' U' L// third pair
U R U' R'// fourth pair
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
42 moves/5.82 = 7.21 tps

7.63 ao5, 8.17 tied pb ao12


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 9, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> I think this is, but I'm not 100% sure


Yes, that would be UWR2. Nobody else has sub 6.3.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 10, 2016)

6.99 ao1000


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-10
solves/total: 999/1000

single
best: 4.20
worst: 13.22

mean of 3
current: 6.63 (σ = 0.90)
best: 5.68 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 5
current: 6.69 (σ = 0.58)
best: 5.75 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 12
current: 6.75 (σ = 0.63)
best: 6.07 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 50
current: 7.02 (σ = 0.66)
best: 6.56 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 100
current: 7.01 (σ = 0.67)
best: 6.68 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 1000
current: 6.99 (σ = 0.76)
best: 6.99 (σ = 0.76)

Average: 6.99 (σ = 0.76)
Mean: 7.04


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 10, 2016)

asacuber said:


> PB avg12 w/ PB ao5 2x2!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-7
> avg of 12: 2.43
> ...



That 3x3 ao5 time used to be my PB ao5 for a REALLY long time.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 10, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> That 3x3 ao5 time used to be my PB ao5 for a REALLY long time.



lol 
What's your 3x3 global average tho?

Also really nice 2x2 ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-10
avg of 5: 2.28

Time List:
1. 1.66 R F R F' R' F R2 F R' 
2. (3.41) R F2 R' U' F R U2 R U' 
3. 2.71 U F2 R' F R F' R' U' R' 
4. (1.62) U' F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' F2 U' 
5. 2.46 R' F2 U' F' U2 R U' R2 U


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 10, 2016)

asacuber said:


> lol
> What's your 3x3 global average tho?
> 
> Also really nice 2x2 ao5!
> ...



I would say 12.00 but I'm getting plenty more 11 averages than 12 so probably 11.80


----------



## David0794 (Nov 10, 2016)

*3x3:*

best avg100: 11.30 (σ = 1.01)

best avg12: 10.21 (σ = 0.54)
10.47, 10.22, 10.01, 9.75, (13.28), (8.74), 11.14, 11.01, 9.89, 9.42, 10.29, 9.91

best avg5: 9.37 (σ = 0.30)
9.40, 9.65, (11.28), (8.21), 9.06


And finally a sub7 single!
6.88 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U L U' F L U2 R' B' D2 L' U2


Spoiler: Solution



x2 L R' F U R B' R'
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y2 U' R U' R' U R U R'
U L' U L
y U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U

44 moves / 6.88 seconds = 6.39 tps



edit: just got an even better avg5: 9.28 (σ = 0.83)
(12.42), 8.70, 10.23, (6.88), 8.91


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2016)

19.98 clock single, first sub-20! Could've been faster given how easy the scramble was but I'm still happy with it.

UR3- DR1- DL2+ UL4+ U1+ R0+ D1- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R5- D1- L3+ ALL3-

E: 21.32, 23.90, (51.91), (19.98), 27.24 = 24.15 Ao5, sub-25. Making progress quickly.


----------



## KevinG (Nov 10, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yes, that would be UWR2. Nobody else has sub 6.3.



What about Seung Hyuk Nahm?


----------



## Torch (Nov 10, 2016)

KevinG said:


> What about Seung Hyuk Nahm?








I think this is his PB, not sure though.


----------



## sqAree (Nov 10, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> 6.99 ao1000
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Congratulations, you seem to be the second cuber to average sub7 now.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 10, 2016)

getting slighty better at feet now:

25.66 single
30.42 mo3 with counting 36

31.82 avg5:
avg of 5: 31.82

Time List:
1. 29.53 R B' D L2 U' F' B2 U F2 L F L2 F B R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 
2. (25.66) B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R' U' B' U L F' L D' R 
3. (38.52) L2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' F D' L2 B2 D2 B' F U2 
4. 35.72 R B2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' L' D B R U' F' D2 U' 
5. 30.21 D2 U R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' U B' F2 R' B' L B2 U F'

34.72 avg12:
avg of 12: 34.72

Time List:
1. 35.64 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F' D F' D2 R2 F' L' D' F' R2 
2. (28.18) F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' D' L B2 L' B2 U F R' U2 
3. (39.60) B' D L' D2 L2 F B' L' D R' B2 R2 L' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 
4. 32.59 R' B2 L U' R F2 L' F2 U2 D' R2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F' B2 U2 L2 D2 
5. 35.13 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F L D L' R2 D U B R 
6. 36.83 D' L2 B' D2 U2 F D2 B' F U2 F D' B2 L2 D L' D R' U 
7. 36.53 L' B' R2 B R2 F' D2 F L2 F' L2 F' D' L2 F D U L F' D2 R' 
8. 28.50 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U F' D2 B' D2 R B R2 D L' U' 
9. 33.86 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' U' L' D2 U2 F' L2 R F D' F U' 
10. 38.63 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R U2 L' R2 F R' U B' F L2 F U F' R2 
11. 35.96 U L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R B2 L2 U' B2 R B' D F' 
12. 33.56 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F L' U' R B2 R D' R D

rolled the avg1000 to 36.47 after 100 more solves  
also 24 sub40 single in a row, which is nice for consistency


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 10, 2016)

My 2x2 session hit 10,000 solves today, mean was 2.242 i think. Also finally lowered my a1000 again which took a while since i didn't have much of a chance to do solves, but it's down to 1.927 now. Maybe sub 1.9 by end of the year?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 10, 2016)

KevinG said:


> What about Seung Hyuk Nahm?


He said 6.3 a few weeks ago, so maybe now he has a faster one.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 11, 2016)

Out of absolutely no where while I was trying my friend's valk:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-11
avg of 5: 9.36

Time List:
1. 8.95 L' D2 B R2 U2 B D2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 R U' B F' U L R2 D2 U
2. 9.72 D2 L D R' F' U' L' F L' R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B
3. (12.28) L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 B' L B2 D' U2 F L' U' L2 U'
4. 9.41 B' L' D F2 R L2 U' B L2 F2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D
5. (8.92) R B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R' F2 L2 B2 F L' D L' B F' U' L' B U2

Beateded PEEBEE by 0.27 (previous was 9.63

EDIT: At school, OF COURSE


----------



## biscuit (Nov 11, 2016)

TDM said:


> 19.98 clock single, first sub-20! Could've been faster given how easy the scramble was but I'm still happy with it.
> 
> UR3- DR1- DL2+ UL4+ U1+ R0+ D1- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R5- D1- L3+ ALL3-
> 
> E: 21.32, 23.90, (51.91), (19.98), 27.24 = 24.15 Ao5, sub-25. Making progress quickly.



Would have been a 17.45 if I didn't DNF by one corner...


----------



## Cale S (Nov 11, 2016)

Average of 5: 9.02
1. (7.67) L U2 F' R2 U D' F B2 U R' F2 B2 L' F2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
2. (10.46) B U F' U' L2 F' U2 F' R F2 B2 U' F2 U2 D R2 L2 U' R2 D' 
3. 8.90 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D L B R' U' F2 U' R D2 U F 
4. 9.69 F2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 L D2 L' B R' D' L' D' U L D B2 F' 
5. 8.47 F' U' L U B2 R2 D2 L U' D' L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D' B2


----------



## Meow (Nov 11, 2016)

L2 F D2 B' F2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 U' L B2 R' D U R F' R' D
no rotations// inspection
R' F' L R' U R U' D L// xxcross
U' R U' R' U R U' R'// third pair
y2 R U' R2 F R F' // fourth pair
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2// pll
32 moves/5.22= 6.13 tps
Pb but lockups cost me the sub 5.

Also pbs: 8.10 ao12, 8.35 ao50, 8.48 ao100

edit: rolled the session into 8.68 ao200


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 11, 2016)

Hahaha
Righty OH
I suck so bad
PBs:
single - 22.45 (Lefty OH Ao100 - 22.16)
Mo3 - 27.01
Ao5 - 29.36
Ao12 - 30.35

Maybe sub-25 ao100 by the end of the year?
Maybe by the end of winter depending on how much time I put into this.
It would be great to be able to compete in comp ambidextrously lol.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ao5: *12.76 *(Apparently the secret to Sqaun is purple)

1. (11.69) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/
2. 12.93 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/
3. 11.87 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/
4. 13.49 (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)
5. (19.40) (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, -2)


----------



## hamfaceman (Nov 11, 2016)

PB sq1 single, ridiculous scramble.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-11
single: 7.25
Time List:
1. 7.24 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)

z2
(5, -2)/(-3, 0)/
(4, 0)/
(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/
(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/
(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 1)/(-2, 1)/

tfw your squan PB is faster than your 3x3 PB even though you're 6 seconds faster on 3x3


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 11, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-11
avg of 12: 10.22

Time List:
1. (14.75) D U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L U' R F R' B D' B' D' R 
2. 10.37 R' B2 L D B' D' L2 F R B2 D F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' 
*3. 10.33 F' B' R L' B' R2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 U D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 
4. (7.96) D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B F' L2 B' R' B' L B2 R' U' F' R' B2 R 
5. 9.35 D F' D' R2 U' L U2 B' R' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U 
6. 9.79 R B2 L2 U L F' B R B2 D F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B 
7. 9.50 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 R F L' D' U2 L' F L' F2 R' *
8. 10.38 U' B2 R2 D U F2 L2 U L2 U B' D2 L' D2 L' B F D' B F' 
9. 11.43 F L' D2 R B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' F' R2 U' F R' U R2 D 
10. 10.28 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R' F U L2 D2 R D2 
11. 10.00 U2 B' D' R F' D' R2 U' L B R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U' 
12. 10.74 R D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 B' R D' U' L2 F U2 B U' L2

NO WAY NO wAY WHAAaaatAT PB ao5 and Ao12 Beaten today. Btw that good ao5 was 9.55 and was almost pure sub 10. Absolutely ridiculously smashed PBs. Good single too


----------



## KevinG (Nov 11, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> He said 6.3 a few weeks ago, so maybe now he has a faster one.



And I am pretty sure Phillip Weyer has one.
Maybe Sebastian too.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2016)

imvelox said:


> wow nice


I would be more motivated to practice 6 if i could stop getting consecutive 2:30-2:40 solves in an otherwise amazing average.
:/


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 11, 2016)

After almost 5 years of cubing I have gotten a sub 10 of 100 .

9.98 of 100.
9.86 of 50.
9.32 of 12.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Ao5: *12.76 *(Apparently the secret to Sqaun is purple)
> 
> 1. (11.69) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/
> 2. 12.93 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/
> ...


trying to catch up I see


----------



## Torch (Nov 11, 2016)

1:20 5x5 single with 1:01 reduction  Why do I suck at 3x3 stage on bigcubes???


----------



## biscuit (Nov 11, 2016)

Torch said:


> 1:20 5x5 single with 1:01 reduction  Why do I suck at 3x3 stage on bigcubes???



#gitGud


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2016)

Torch said:


> 1:20 5x5 single with 1:01 reduction  Why do I suck at 3x3 stage on bigcubes???


I think my 1:28 PB single had like 1:03 redux
I really really suck at 3x3 in general


----------



## Torch (Nov 11, 2016)

biscuit said:


> #gitGud


#atleastIdon'tuseSS5x5anymore



YouCubing said:


> I really really suck at 3x3 in general



That's why squan was invented


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 11, 2016)

8.3 PB average of 5


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2016)

sorry katie
squan: 12.57, 11.42, (16.78), 10.76, 13.53, (8.69), 12.02, 12.74, 13.29, 12.65, 13.29, 15.14 = 12.74 avg12

8.69 recon:
scramble: -5,0/0,3/-1,-4/-3,-3/3,0/1,0/-3,-3/3,0/2,0/-4,-4/-4,-4
CS: /-2,-2/-1,-2/-3,-3/
CO: -3,-1/0,3/0,3/
EO: 1,1/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/
CP: skip
EP: 3,6/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-1,-3

e: rolled to 12.71
ee: rolled to 12.69


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 11, 2016)

3x3 pbs Ao5/Ao12: 13.472 / 14.767


----------



## Meow (Nov 12, 2016)

F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 F U' B2 U2 B2 L' B' U' B' D F
no rotations// inspection
U' R'// cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R'// first pair
L U' L' L' U L// second pair
y U R U' R'// third pair
y U' R U R'//
U Lw' U' Lw L' U' L U Lw' U Lw// Oll
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'// pll
55 moves/ 5.81=9.46 tps


----------



## asacuber (Nov 12, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-11
> avg of 12: 10.22
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Whew GJ


----------



## hamfaceman (Nov 12, 2016)

Some nice stuff I got today.
Critiques would be much appreciated!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Ayy i can 3x3 properly again

stats: (hide)
number of times: 160/160
best time: 8.10
worst time: 15.82

current mo3: 11.28 (σ = 1.24)
best mo3: 9.52 (σ = 1.07)

current avg5: 12.33 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 9.47 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 11.01 (σ = 1.02)
best avg12: 9.93 (σ = 0.70)

current avg50: 11.00 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 10.47 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 10.96 (σ = 0.91)
best avg100: 10.70 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 10.84 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 10.89


----------



## Cale S (Nov 12, 2016)

ok what

Average of 12: 9.35
1. 9.11 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 D' R B' L D' U B U' R2 U2 
2. 8.40 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U2 R B' L' R2 D' B' L F2 R' B2 
3. 9.27 B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 L R2 U2 R F' L2 F D' L B2 U2 F L' U 
4. 10.58 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 U' R B' L' D2 L2 R U' 
5. (7.87) B2 R U2 R2 B2 L B2 L B2 D2 U B R F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' 
6. 10.26 L2 F L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U F' D' B F D2 R U2 F2 U' L 
7. 8.79 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 D R2 U2 F R F D L' F2 D F' D R' 
8. 8.64 L R B2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 R' B2 R2 F' D2 F D B D B' U' B F' 
9. (11.23) L2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F L' F2 U L2 U2 L2 R' B2 R 
10. 9.26 U2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 R2 D' F' L' U2 L B' D U' L U 
11. 9.31 F' U' R' F2 B' D2 L' U D' F' L D2 B2 U2 D2 R U2 B2 L B2 L' 
12. 9.83 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R B R F' U' R' F' U L


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 12, 2016)

1.909 2x2 a1000!
And 1.774 avg of 50(not pb)
E: 1.75 ao50( still not pb)


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 12, 2016)

PBeeeeeeeeee!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-12
Time List:
1. 3:29.99 L2 F2 L' B U' D2 R2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 F' U2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 F' Rw' Uw

I took PDF's advice from a couple months ago and learned turbo. I'm still finding memo a bit challenging...


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 12, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Some nice stuff I got today.
> Critiques would be much appreciated!



Critique (even though we're the same speed)
1. less rotations I counted 5+ in solve 1 alone, that's like a full second of rotating.
1a. Solution, try new insertions that don't force you to rotate, or just learn a second way to solve the pair from another angle.
2. lookahead, there were some pretty nasty pauses in there...
2a. Critical Cubing has a really good video on lookahead for people of all speeds.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 12, 2016)

2nd best!
(I can smell sub-6 by x-mas!)
1. 6.39 D R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 B R B' D' B F' U F' L' D'

Reconstruction
y
U R' F' U' L F' y' L' U L F2 //X-Cross
R U' R' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
d R' U' R U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U' J-Perm U' // PLL
53 Moves/6.39 = 8.29 TPS (TPS PB?!?!?!)

yay!


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 12, 2016)

1.709 pb avg of 50, I only did like 10 solves more in my session but I my hands are too cold to cube right now


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 12, 2016)

good feet session: (did 40 solves)

26.28 and 26.16 singles and a few other sub30s including 2 fullstep 27's
30.12 3rd best mo3:

Time List:
1. 33.27 D B R F2 R2 U D2 F' R B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 
2. 30.94 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 F' L' B2 U' F2 R' F L' U2 F 
3. 26.16 F' U2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 R B2 U L2 B' U' B' U' B2 L' F

31.94 avg5:

Time List:
1. 33.83 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R' D F D2 F2 R U L' R2 D' 
2. 34.50 R B2 L2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 R' B' R U F' D 
3. (41.65) D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' L B' F' D' U' R' B' D' F2 
4. 27.50 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' U2 L' B2 R2 B R U2 R2 F' D' R2 
5. (27.44) U2 R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 R' F' L B' D2 U F' U' L2 D'

33.27 avg12:

Time List:
1. 32.50 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R B U2 B' R D' R U F R2 
2. 32.52 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U F R' D2 U2 R D' U R' B2 R 
3. (37.83) U B2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 F2 D R' B' L2 D U F R' F2 L' U2 
4. 33.27 D B R F2 R2 U D2 F' R B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 
5. 30.94 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 F' L' B2 U' F2 R' F L' U2 F 
6. (26.16) F' U2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 R B2 U L2 B' U' B' U' B2 L' F 
7. 37.21 B' R' U2 L F2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' U2 D L2 B F U2 R B U B 
8. 37.34 U2 L2 R F2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 F' D L' B R D2 R' B U 
9. 35.09 D2 B R2 L B2 U' F' L B' U2 L U2 L F2 L' B2 R D2 L B2 
10. 35.70 R' L F R' B' R2 B' D U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 R' L U2 R B2 
11. 31.88 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 R F2 R U2 F' U2 B' D' F2 L F L2 R B' 
12. 26.28 R' D R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' B' F' D' L U2 F' U' F

stupid 35s and 37s ._.

also 34.99 avg50, 35.85 avg100


----------



## Meow (Nov 12, 2016)

Average of 500: 8.99
Best: 5.22

Current ao5: 8.87
Best ao5: 7.63

Current ao12: 9.23
Best ao12: 8.10

Current ao50: 8.89
Best ao50: 8.35

Current ao100: 9.03
Best ao100: 8.48

Still not sure if I can say I'm sub 9


----------



## asacuber (Nov 13, 2016)

yay skoob

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-13
avg of 5: 4.48

Time List:
1. (5.56) U' R' U B R B' U' R 
2. 4.30 L U L' U L R' B' L' 
3. 3.79 R' U' B L U' L R U 
4. 5.35 U' R U L' U R B' L' U 
5. (3.55) L' B' R U' L' U R L


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 13, 2016)

Square-1 (beat my PB marginally)

Ao5: *12.63*

1. 12.22 (1, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -2) 
2. (22.93) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -5) 
3. 12.71 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -1) 
4. (11.15) (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -5) 
5. 12.94 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)

Also: Ao50 - *15.92*


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 13, 2016)

10.28 ao50 with 9.50 ao12 and 8.95 ao5 inside, also I had like 15 sub-10 solves in a row wtf


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 13, 2016)

great average for me!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 13, 2016)

2:03.51 6x6 single with DP, posting mainly because I ended my solve with a oblique center comm because I messed up during L2C lmao


----------



## asacuber (Nov 13, 2016)

10th sub 8:

5. (7.80) D2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U R F' L' U F D' R B U

8 move LL


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 13, 2016)

3x3 at sebra open 2016 (9.56, 9.17, 9.13)


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 13, 2016)

Very lucky 5 solves in my session:

93. 18.46 - ao5 21.86
U B2 R2 B R U F2 L' D F D2 B2 U2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 
94. 15.33 - ao5 20.43 - Single PB!
R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B D2 L2 R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U L2 D U2 
95. 25.02 - ao5 20.95
D L U' B2 D F D F R U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R 
96. 15.03 - ao5 18.85 - 1) 2nd Single PB 2) Average of 5 PB!
D' F L' D' L' D2 L' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U 
97. 18.94 - ao5 17.58 - 2nd Average PB
R2 B2 L B2 L D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R U' L' B' F2 U L' U2 F' R' B2 
4 PBs in 5 solves.
My previous Single PB was 16.xx


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 13, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-13
single: 5.55
Time List:
1. 5.55 U R' D2 R' B R' U2 L' F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U2

x z
U M U y R2
L' U L U' L' U' L
U' R U' R'
y U R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U

Fullstep PB what. Also 5.55 + u-perm + the valk3 = inception


----------



## Cale S (Nov 13, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.81
1. (7.35) B L2 F R2 B D2 F R2 F2 L' R' D2 U' B R' U2 F2 R D' U2
2. 11.01 U F2 L2 U F2 D F2 D' F2 D F2 R U' L2 F R B R2 U L' B2
3. 8.68 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 R U' L' B2 R2 U F' L2 U2 L' B L2
4. (12.71) L' F2 L R2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R' F' D B' L2 F L2 F L2 D' L
5. 10.96 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D F D' B2 D2 F L B L R F'
6. 8.39 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 R2 B2 D B2 L R2 U2 F' L' F' D2
7. 10.55 D2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' L2 R' D U' B' L2 B' F
8. 10.15 U L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' U L F2 L' U2 L' F D2
9. 10.08 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 L D' F R' B F' R F' R' D U
10. 8.58 D' B2 L U R' U D2 L U' F' D2 F' B D2 B U2 D2 F2 L2 U2
11. 10.70 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 U2 F R D' U' B' U' R' D L B'
12. 9.02 D2 L U2 B2 L R D2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' R2 D R' B' U F' R

best on cam

9 avg12 with only one 9, weird

also got a 10.50 avg100 yesterday, and a 10.6 avg100 on cam


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 14, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Square-1 (beat my PB marginally)
> 
> Ao5: *12.63*
> 
> ...


now I need to get a 12.62 avg12


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 14, 2016)

1.899 avg of 1000!
Also got ao50 and 100 PBs
1.709(so close) ao50
and 1.756 ao100


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 14, 2016)

an 4
(4.76) D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 D U' L B' R U F L' D' F

its ok i guess


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 14, 2016)

Trying to get a little better at OH (my weakest event)

Ao12: *18.85*
Time List:
1. 15.90 F2 D' L U R B' D F' D R2 U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 R2 F' 
2. 17.37 D B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 B' L U2 R' B' F U' R2 B F 
3. 18.84 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 R' D' U B' U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' 
4. 19.86 R' L' F D L U2 D2 B L' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D R2 B2 F 
5. 19.49 U' R' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' L B' D' L2 U' L' 
6. (23.30) F' U F2 R U L' F' D R' U R2 F R2 D2 F R2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 
7. 16.62 R F2 B D' L' U F U' D B R2 F2 B2 L D2 R2 L B2 L' F2 
8. 22.88 B' R2 B2 F2 L D2 R B2 U2 B2 R' U' R2 B' R' F L' F2 R2 D U 
9. 17.80 D U2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F' R D2 L F R2 D F' L' 
10. 21.36 R' U' B' L F' L2 U R D' F2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 
11. (15.86) L' B2 R F' D2 L2 F' D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 R B 
12. 18.34 U' L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B' R B' R B2 F' D' F2


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2016)

Massive 3x3 session in one sitting. No PB's but lots of nice solves, including a sub WR avg5, a ton of fullstep sub 6's, and a sub 8 avg100 for good measure. Also finished full ZBLL sans sune/antisune the other day, and I'm gonna start fixing all of my bad algs in the coming weeks!



Spoiler: qqStats



number of times: 598/600
best time: 5.005
worst time: 20.024

current avg5: 8.518 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 6.426 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.194 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 7.444 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.263 (σ = 0.84)
best avg50: 7.816 (σ = 1.02)

current avg100: 8.220 (σ = 0.85)
best avg100: 7.925 (σ = 0.99)

session avg: 8.203 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 8.281





Spoiler: Times



6.338, 6.856, 9.337, 8.924, 9.468, 8.250, 8.503, 10.157, 8.202, 9.358, 9.357, 7.428, 7.426, 7.871, 8.680, 7.960, 9.555, 8.788, 6.763, 7.483, 9.489, 8.959, 8.877, 8.707, 8.897, 8.334, 9.982, 8.259, 9.623, 9.314, DNF(9.712), 12.083+, 9.567, 6.917, 7.490, 7.914, 6.983, 8.168, 12.148, 8.315, 8.307, 10.627, 9.023, 6.594, 13.306, 9.158, 8.484, 9.549, 8.431, 7.052, 9.194, 7.703, 7.461, 7.822, 7.249, 7.040, 9.156, 7.612, 6.923, 7.873, 7.857, 7.816, 7.615, 10.905, 10.575, 7.773, 7.657, 9.060, 8.448, 8.393, 9.361, 7.399, 11.024, 7.970, 7.110, 8.423, 10.355+, 7.221, 7.913, 9.865+, 7.619, 7.136, 8.374, 7.961, 7.113, 7.293, 6.650, 6.366, 7.157, 8.483, 8.464, 7.904, 8.999, 8.321, 7.548, 7.229, 7.708, 7.501, 11.518, 9.378, 9.302, 9.063, 6.339, 9.425, 8.437, 10.454, 8.231, 7.843, 8.327, 8.919, 8.312, 6.514, 8.199, 8.966, 8.510, 9.231, 7.623, 8.707, 9.605, 7.546, 8.941, 7.476, 7.361, 11.585, 7.040, 8.487, 9.600, 7.718, 7.712, 6.756, 11.072, 6.892, 7.012, 7.559, 7.743, 7.592, 7.313, 6.370, 10.210, 8.566, 8.949, 6.729, 9.566, 7.133, 7.338, 7.759, 7.559, 9.305, 8.480, 7.875, 8.924, 8.093, 8.707, 7.304, 6.625, 10.342, 7.087, 6.597, 8.016, 7.646, 8.210, 6.334, 7.160, 9.666, 8.319, 7.822, 7.852, 7.685, 6.145, 8.512, 6.802, 8.668, 7.602, 9.007, 8.212, 6.594, 7.412, 9.292, 8.320, 7.282, 9.005, 20.024, 8.941, 7.002, 7.015, 11.913, 6.821, 6.199, 9.877, 7.274, 8.345, 6.745, 15.805, 7.298, 10.479, 8.957, 6.639, 6.528, 5.864, 6.111, 7.985, 7.260, 9.047, 8.414, 6.802, 9.089, 7.782, 8.630, 7.193, 6.343, 7.790, 7.339, 5.895, 8.110, 7.801, 8.583, 7.876, 9.455, 8.108, 11.013, 10.440, 9.368, 7.728, 8.318, 5.342, 7.688, 8.533, 6.603, 7.801, 8.704, 12.424, 9.896, 8.102, 11.835, 9.225, 10.424, 9.545+, 10.069, 9.918, 8.728, 9.154, 7.349, 6.945, 6.860, 8.038, 10.594, 13.285, 8.783, 7.706, 7.652, 7.564, 7.996, 8.959, 7.429, 7.835, 7.573, 8.634, 8.823, 8.860, 8.565, 8.273, 8.871, 6.960, 8.313, 7.944, 9.267, 6.664, 10.701, 5.584, 7.680, 6.912, 8.440, 8.925, 8.365, 8.101, 5.937, 9.829, 8.049, 7.672, 7.709, 7.866, 6.757, 9.664, 6.860, 8.236, 7.528, 6.864, 7.529, 9.496, 8.002, 8.767, 7.236, 5.637, 8.424, 8.242, 6.624, 7.669, 7.940, 8.027, 11.065, 8.342, 9.112, 6.126, 8.320, 6.643, 9.638, 8.747, 10.526, 8.277, 5.412, 9.082, 8.095, 9.011, 10.258, 7.601, 9.083, 8.367, 8.291, 7.886, 9.683, 8.238, 6.969, 7.793, 8.669, 7.348, 7.738, 7.165, 8.329, 7.616, 7.068, 8.096, 9.200, 8.099, 8.108, 8.035, 7.666, 7.969, 8.085, 8.608, 10.770, 7.698, 5.005, 8.038, 6.840, 7.058, 9.194, 8.099, 8.169, 8.158, 8.406, 7.186, 6.998, 9.985, 8.722, 7.922, 13.140, 8.873, 8.101, 7.963, 7.651, 8.821, 8.733, 8.289, 6.600, 8.744, 7.007, 8.614, 7.502, 8.199, 8.918, 8.355, 9.835, 7.185, 8.647, 6.861, 7.821, 8.246, 7.051, 8.647, 10.817+, 8.985, 6.270, 7.700, 9.396, 6.455, 7.336, 7.916, 8.232, 9.162, 7.562, 7.975, 7.939, 6.911, 8.706, 6.877, 8.126, 6.096, 7.907, 8.051, 9.123, 8.860, 10.500, 9.427, 9.869, 7.430, 7.309, 8.685, 7.880, 7.008, 12.230, 7.768, 7.941, 7.533, 6.973, 6.438, 8.851, 8.135+, 6.953, 9.772, 10.141, 7.199, 7.980, 7.691, 7.243, 7.739, 8.674, 8.430, 8.844, 7.750, 7.664, 7.367, 8.069, 8.019, 6.811, 7.576, 10.021, 7.264, 11.020, 8.750, 7.724, 8.034, 11.442, 8.636, 6.986, 9.535, 8.119, 8.008, 7.717, 7.293, 8.777, 8.030, 7.915, DNF(8.680), 6.841, 8.346, 6.863, 8.550, 8.137, 7.393, 8.675, 8.331, 12.133, 8.408, 7.656, 7.228, 8.093, 7.222, 8.682, 10.593, 6.220, 8.373, 7.169, 9.840, 9.259, 8.281, 8.999, 7.286, 9.363, 8.155, 8.216, 7.896, 9.717, 7.328, 9.361, 8.162, 7.987, 8.084, 8.779, 9.027, 8.512, 7.205, 8.973, 6.675, 7.160, 7.173, 7.063, 11.895, 8.406, 6.988, 6.896, 7.787, 9.342, 9.101, 8.123, 9.286, 8.703, 5.637, 6.966, 7.749, 7.833, 8.477, 8.870, 6.499, 7.220, 8.378, 7.488, 7.729, 7.763, 8.655, 9.619, 7.683, 8.066, 8.358, 7.748, 9.086, 10.481, 8.549, 7.077, 8.042, 8.073, 10.153, 8.264, 8.276, 8.370, 7.196, 8.503, 7.480, 8.049, 9.988, 8.043, 7.898, 7.486, 6.007, 6.556, 8.044, 11.739, 9.002, 6.901, 11.787, 7.187, 8.744, 8.027, 7.094, 7.679, 9.803, 7.310, 8.796, 8.805, 8.253, 8.912, 7.312, 8.092, 8.690, 10.723, 9.005, 10.243, 8.554, 8.877, 10.222, 7.492, 6.343, 6.794, 9.047, 6.952, 6.822, 7.297, 8.477, 8.216, 8.635, 8.268, 8.209, 7.753, 9.089, 6.503, 8.245, 9.977, 8.368, 7.580, 7.052, 7.918, 7.867, 9.793, 7.313, 7.507, 8.459, 7.642, 7.523, 8.928, 10.371, 8.985


----------



## RhysC (Nov 14, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Massive 3x3 session in one sitting. No PB's but lots of nice solves, including a sub WR avg5, a ton of fullstep sub 6's, and a sub 8 avg100 for good measure. Also finished full ZBLL sans sune/antisune the other day, and I'm gonna start fixing all of my bad algs in the coming weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duuude, your concentration is immense. I'd be lucky to get 200 decent solves done in one sitting


----------



## Torch (Nov 14, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Trying to get a little better at OH (*my weakest event*)



*coughs in a way oddly reminiscent of the word "blind"*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ao5: *32.47 *(Funnily enough, this was set on a used GuanSu that's missing an internal, that I got for free, and has a weird color scheme.)

1. 30.68 Uw L2 Fw2 Rw2 L' U F' D R2 Uw2 U2 R' Rw2 Fw Uw2 L F Rw' L2 D B D2 Uw' F' R Rw L' B' Rw' D' U' Rw2 L2 Uw Fw' F2 Uw' R2 Rw' B'
2. (36.31) Fw2 Uw R2 Uw D F' R Fw U2 Uw2 Rw U2 R U2 R' D2 L' F2 Fw D B2 Uw' U D2 B' Fw Rw R L2 B L' Fw' Rw2 R' Fw' R2 Fw F' R' L
3. (30.08) Uw' Fw' R2 U' Fw2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 Rw' Uw R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R' B R F' L Rw B2 F L' U Fw Uw2 B L' B' L2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 R Rw F2 D' R2
4. 32.11 R' F' Fw' R2 Fw R D' R L U2 Fw' U' L B2 D2 B' Fw F2 Rw Fw2 U2 D' Fw B D' L Uw F' U' L2 U2 L' Rw2 R B L U2 B' R U
5. 34.61 Uw' F2 R2 Fw' Rw B R' D2 B' U2 Uw' F' Rw' U' Fw D2 L2 Fw2 F' D2 U F2 L2 B' Uw2 L B2 L2 Uw' Rw' U' B2 Uw2 L' Fw Rw R Uw2 Fw' D

Also, a *34.97 *Ao12
-----------
EDIT: Nice single (esp since my PB was a PLL skip and this wasn't) Yuxin Blue M

*28.64 * D2 B Fw' Rw' L' R Fw' Uw2 Rw Fw' R' Rw U Rw F' Fw D2 B F2 D L Uw' R F2 U2 F2 Fw2 D U2 L R' F2 R2 D2 R2 Rw' D2 Rw' Uw' U


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 15, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 2nd best!
> (I can smell sub-6 by x-mas!)
> 1. 6.39 D R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 B R B' D' B F' U F' L' D'
> 
> ...


oh I guess I didn't mention that my new PB is 6.29...


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 15, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-13
> single: 5.55
> Time List:
> 1. 5.55 U R' D2 R' B R' U2 L' F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U2
> ...


there is so much valkiness about that solve I just can't even.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Magnetic skewb though, best cube ever, finally sub-5 

number of times: 106/106
best time: 2.61
worst time: 10.47

current mo3: 3.98 (σ = 0.89)
best mo3: 3.69 (σ = 1.08)

current avg5: 4.20 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 3.71 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 4.42 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 4.26 (σ = 0.64)

current avg50: 4.73 (σ = 0.76)
best avg50: 4.57 (σ = 0.77)

current avg100: 4.84 (σ = 0.96)
best avg100: 4.84 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 4.82 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 4.89


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 15, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 5.72 SQUAN SINGLE
1,0/0,-3/0,3/3,0/0,-3/-4,-1/0,-2/-3,-3/2,0/-5,0/-2,0

CS: 2,0/5,0/-2,0/3,3/
OBL: 0,2/1,4/
CP: 0,3/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/-1,-3

lolest scramble ever, but still legal so I'm counting it :3 also my first sub-wr time in any event


----------



## Torch (Nov 15, 2016)

2:37 6x6 single with OP! :O


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 15, 2016)

8.96 3x3 avg of 5. I need more time to practice.

still failing long term averages.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2016)

6x6 wtf:

2:03.54 single (PP) with 1:40 redux 
2:07.75 PB mo3
2:08.84 PB avg5
2:13.53 PB avg12

all PB's by more than 6 seconds respectively


----------



## G2013 (Nov 15, 2016)

Today I did a 3x3 solve in 9.77 seconds, being this one the *1000th* sub-10 I got this year! (Yeah, I counted them by doing a mark on a paper every time I got one xd)

This is cool. I've done 1000 sub-10 solves in 320 days, which means I did 3.12 sub-10s a day in average.


----------



## Ianwubby (Nov 16, 2016)

3x3: 15.28 single PB, 24.19 Ao12 PB, 25.27 Ao50 PB.

I mean, it's not super spectacular compared to some of the things posted here, but I'm proud of them, at the very least.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 16, 2016)

nice run of skewb solves

4. 2.79 R' U' L B R' B L' U'
5. (2.13) R' L' R' L B L R U
6. 2.42 R' B' R' U' B U' L' B'
7. 2.99 U' L U B' R L R B' L
8. 2.58 L' R' L B' U' R' L' U
9. 2.50 U' B' R B' L B' U L
10. 2.85 R U' R L U B' L' R


----------



## ottozing (Nov 16, 2016)

So lit

Average of 12: 6.792
1. 7.653 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B R D F2 D2 B' F2 L' D L2 D' 
2. (5.825) D2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 L2 F B U F2 R2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 
3. 6.542 U2 R' U' F' U2 R D B L D L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 
4. 5.981 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R F R2 D2 L D' F' D' B2 D 
5. 7.042 B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 B R2 F' U R2 B' F2 L U' R' 
6. 7.385 D R2 D B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R B2 L2 D B' F2 U F' U' 
7. (8.646) R2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 U L' U2 B L' F L2 R B2 F2 D 
8. 7.771 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R' U R' D' L' U2 R' U F' 
9. 6.743 F L D F2 U2 L D2 F' D F2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B 
10. 6.665 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R D' R' F' U R' D2 B U2 B' 
11. 5.950 B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U B2 D2 B R2 U2 B U' B' R2 D L' U 
12. 6.184 U2 F2 B' L F2 B' R D' F R U2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 

4th solve was a PLL skip, everything else was fullstep from memory


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 16, 2016)

lol sq1 avg1000, still one of my least favorite events haha

8.94 NL single
10.65 mo3
12.07 avg5
13.65 avg12
15.14 avg50
15.50 avg100
16.58 avg1000


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2016)

#katiecantsub8

Ao5: *8.48*

1. 7.59 B2 L D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 R D' U2 B L' F' U' L2 
2. 10.10 B' R U B L2 B' D2 B' D' L' R2 B D2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 F' B2 L2 
3. (7.41) F' B R F L B U2 L' F' R2 F2 D F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D 
4. (10.97) B L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U L D' R' F L2 B' U' F2 
5. 7.73 F D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D' R U2 F' D2 B D' F'


----------



## Torch (Nov 17, 2016)

OH

14.02 R L' D' B2 R F' D' R' U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F R'

x' y2 R' D R' D U' R' D2
U' R U R' L U' L'
D R U R' D'
U' y R U R'
y' R U R' d R' U' R
U r' U2 R U R' U r
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'

51/14.02 = 3.64 TPS

probably fullstep PB


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 17, 2016)

I haven't practiced 3x3 [cause Mega, BLD, pretending to learn CT(no timing solves while learning alg sets)] in so long I was quite surprised when I got a PB.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-17
mean of 3: 13.36

Time List:
1. 15.06 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D U L2 D' L2 R' D F D2 U R' D' B' L2 D
2. 13.00 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 B U' B2 D B2 F' U R' B2 L
3. 12.02 R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F L' R' D' L D2 U' F' R F L2

'bout .4 off my previous mo3.

EDIT: What

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-17
avg of 5: 14.31

Time List:
1. 14.47 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 B2 L2 U L R B R2 D U2 L2 B U2
2. (16.97) B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F' R2 U R' F D L R' D2 L' F U'
3. (13.39) L B R' L2 D' R B U2 D' L B' U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 F
4. 14.29 L U' R D2 R D2 L F' R' F D2 F L2 F R2 L2 B2 R2 F R2
5. 14.15 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D R D U' F D' B U L' B2 U

I think I need to pull back on tps and concentrate on lookahead. I can easily break all my small PBs, but my current ao50/100 are about ~0.5-1.0 seconds off my PB.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2016)

OH full step and not even PB -.-

13.32 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B' D2 L' R' B U F2 L' F2 D2 L' D

y' // Inspection
U2 R y' R y' R x2 // Cross
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L 1
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R2' U R // F2L 2 and 3
U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // F2L 4
U' R y R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
z U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R // PLL

52/13.32 = 3.90 TPS LOL

Hopefully the reconstruction works. I tried to reconstruct from the angle I executed, which is why there are so many rotations.


----------



## Torch (Nov 18, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> OH full step and not even PB -.-
> 
> 13.32 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B' D2 L' R' B U F2 L' F2 D2 L' D
> 
> ...


Fixed in bold
(it took me like over 5 minutes to figure out that the s was supposed to be a z)
(also congrats)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2016)

fINALLY
12.35, (15.34), 13.71, 10.80, (10.07), 12.69, 10.24, 11.44, 10.51, 12.68, 12.96, 13.47 = 12.08 3x3 avg12 (PB)
and also fINALLY, solves 5-9 make 10.73 avg5 (also PB)
I can't tell you how long I've been trying to beat those. Done with my newly lubed Thenderclep


----------



## kake123 (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't usually post here, but recently I have been improving somewhat in megaminx

Average of 5/5: 1:53.053
Standard deviation: 6.810
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:31.599
Worst time: 2:27.027

*(1:31.599) PB single*, 2:01.264, 1:44.589, (2:27.027), 1:53.305 = 1:53.053 ave5

1. (1:31.599) R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
2. 2:01.264 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
3. 1:44.589 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
4. (2:27.027) R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
5. 1:53.305 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 18, 2016)

Tied my PB with a 5.91, and got a 9.48 PB average of 50


----------



## Torch (Nov 18, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> fINALLY
> 12.35, (15.34), 13.71, 10.80, (10.07), 12.69, 10.24, 11.44, 10.51, 12.68, 12.96, 13.47 = 12.08 3x3 avg12 (PB)
> and also fINALLY, solves 5-9 make 10.73 avg5 (also PB)
> I can't tell you how long I've been trying to beat those. Done with my newly lubed Thenderclep



no youre not allowed to be faster at 3x3 than squan


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2016)

yuss

possibly PB avg50, on cam too!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-18
avg of 50: 8.43

Time List:


Spoiler



' R F' U F' D L U D L2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 R2 L' U2 
2. (6.43) F R2 B2 D' R2 F' L B' D R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' B2 U2 R2 B' R2 
3. 9.11 D B2 U' L' D B D R2 D R' U R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D 
4. 7.64 U' D2 B U2 F L2 B L2 D2 B U2 R' D R2 B' L' U' R D' F' 
5. 8.89 D B' R L' B' U F' U2 D2 R F2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 
6. 7.52 R L2 U' L2 B' R D' B L' U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 
7. 7.95 D B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 B' R2 D B F' R D R2 F2 U' 
8. 8.88 U2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B' L D' R F' D' U' R B 
9. 8.15 U2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B D2 R B F2 D R' D2 B2 R' F2 
10. 8.78 R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L' B2 D U L' B F R2 F' 
11. 9.47 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 U F' R' B R' D2 L U B F 
12. 7.69 R U2 B L2 D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B2 U' L' F D F R D2 
13. 8.74 L B2 D2 L U2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U B' R' U' L' B' R D 
14. 7.86 F D2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B F R' D2 U L' B2 F D' F' U2 
15. 9.62 B2 D' L' F L' F2 D2 R2 U D2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 F D2 B2 
16. (10.88) D2 F2 L B2 R U2 L' D2 L B2 R' F' D B' F2 L B R D' L 
17. 8.28 L' D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 B' L2 D R' B' R2 B F2 D' 
18. 8.92 L D' B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R F L B R2 D' R U B' 
19. 7.90 L' F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F R2 F' U F' D R2 F2 L' D2 B2 
20. 10.48 B D R' L' D' B R L U' D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F 
21. 9.80 U2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B' U' L2 R D2 L2 F' L' D2 L2 
22. 9.43 U2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' F' U2 B' L' D F2 L U' F' 
23. 7.09 R D2 F2 B' U' B2 R B' D2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L U2 D2 L' B' 
24. (6.44) L U F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R B2 F R2 D R2 U2 B 
25. 7.58 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L B2 U' B D' L' F' R2 U B L' U2 
26. 6.75 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B U L' B D2 U' R2 U' F L2 
27. 9.64 L B L' F L2 U' D' R B' L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 
28. 8.49 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B L R D B' F U2 B' D 
29. 7.82 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 R' U' L F' U B' F2 L' B2 F' 
30. (11.04) B2 L' D B' D2 F U' R' F' B2 D2 L B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U2 R' F2 
31. 9.37 D B2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 D U' L' U B2 F D L2 U' 
32. 8.59 D B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 F' R U2 R F2 R B' F D U2 
33. 7.89 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D F R B U R' D B' L2 F2 R2 
34. 8.00 F B2 U' L D' B' R F2 U F2 B D2 R2 F R2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 
35. (12.17) D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L' F2 U R' B2 D' F D' R2 B 
36. 7.22 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B D' B2 R' D F2 D B 
37. 8.03 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 F R D' B F' L' B L F2 U' 
38. 7.31 R2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F D2 B' D' L' R2 B2 R' B' U' L2 B2 U' 
39. 8.43 F' B2 U' R F' U' R D F' L2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L D2 
40. 10.06 L D2 B2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' U' R' D B L B' L U2 B' R 
41. 8.91 F' R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U B D' R' D2 B' L R2 D2 F 
42. 8.23 D R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B' U2 L' R' F2 L' F' L U' L' 
43. 8.60 R2 D L2 D R2 F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B D2 R D B L' F' R D' B' 
44. 8.44 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R F2 L' B' U F2 U L2 B L F2 L2 
45. (6.65) L2 R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U2 R2 F' R' B' R U B' U' L2 B F2 
46. 8.37 L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R B L R D' B' D F' R D2 U' 
47. 8.34 F2 B U' R F U' R2 F' B2 U2 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 D F2 L' 
48. 8.43 L2 R2 F2 U L2 D L2 U L2 U2 B L F2 U2 B F D' L F L' 
49. 8.26 U2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 R' D2 U F2 U F' L' D' R2 
50. 8.19 U L' U' L D B R' F2 L' B R2 D2 B2 D2 R L U2 F2 L' F2 U2



contains:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-18
avg of 12: 8.13

Time List:
1. 7.09 R D2 F2 B' U' B2 R B' D2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L U2 D2 L' B' 
2. (6.44) L U F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R B2 F R2 D R2 U2 B 
3. 7.58 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L B2 U' B D' L' F' R2 U B L' U2 
4. 6.75 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B U L' B D2 U' R2 U' F L2 
5. 9.64 L B L' F L2 U' D' R B' L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 
6. 8.49 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B L R D B' F U2 B' D 
7. 7.82 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 R' U' L F' U B' F2 L' B2 F' 
8. (11.04) B2 L' D B' D2 F U' R' F' B2 D2 L B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U2 R' F2 
9. 9.37 D B2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 D U' L' U B2 F D L2 U' 
10. 8.59 D B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 F' R U2 R F2 R B' F D U2 
11. 7.89 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D F R B U R' D B' L2 F2 R2 
12. 8.00 F B2 U' L D' B' R F2 U F2 B D2 R2 F R2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2

counting 9's suck

*and PB avg5!
*
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-18
avg of 5: 7.14

Time List:
1. (9.43) U2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 U2 L' F' U2 B' L' D F2 L U' F' 
2. 7.09 R D2 F2 B' U' B2 R B' D2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L U2 D2 L' B' 
3. (6.44) L U F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R B2 F R2 D R2 U2 B 
4. 7.58 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L B2 U' B D' L' F' R2 U B L' U2 
5. 6.75 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B U L' B D2 U' R2 U' F L2

will for sure upload the avg5, maybe the avg50 since it's really good

some nice stats:
only 5 sup10's
the avg12 was just once above 9, being 9.05, avg5 just 5 times
4 fullstep 6's which is awesome


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 18, 2016)

Torch said:


> (it took me like over 5 minutes to figure out that the s was supposed to be a z)


Aaaannnd this is why I check my FMC solutions like 10 times in a row. It's a miracle I've never DNF'd because of something dumb like this.  Thanks!


Also, as to not double post, I finally got around to spring swapping my Yuxin Red and wow. I did a total of 17 solves and in that, dropped my PB Ao12 by about 15 seconds.

Single: 2:30.22
Mo3: 2:43.48
Ao5: 2:46.29
Ao12: 2:49.94


----------



## Awder (Nov 18, 2016)

New PB! 12.06 Scramble: R D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 R2 B L' D' U2 F' D' U' F' U2 R'
My previous PB was 13.38.
Cube: Thunderclap v2 color


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2016)

PB avg5:


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 18, 2016)

9.33 F2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 R F' R U' R B2 R2 F' D U' F'

PB and second ever sub-10.
Unfortunately, I can't reconstruct it. LL was just the easy T zbll (Rw U R' U' L' U Lw F') though

E: just finished 200 solves and wasn't expecting much. New PBs in literally everything.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-18
solves/total: 200/200

single
best: 9.33
worst: 21.29

mean of 3
current: 16.45 (σ = 0.72)
best: 13.13 (σ = 3.29)

avg of 5
current: 16.45 (σ = 0.72)
best: 14.10 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 12
current: 16.56 (σ = 1.58)
best: 14.69 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 50
current: 16.07 (σ = 1.82)
best: 15.59 (σ = 1.75)

avg of 100
current: 16.10 (σ = 1.87)
best: 15.95 (σ = 1.85)

Average: 16.30 (σ = 1.75)
Mean: 16.30

And this is after not seriously practicing 3x3 for a month. It's the magic of ~400 solves in three days.

Sub-15 by the end of the year plz?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2016)

decent stuff:

3:08.41 7x7 PB single, 3:24.01 2nd best mo3, 3:25 avg5

splits: 1:39, 1:12, 17

megaminx:
41.61 3rd best single
47.62 avg5
50.22 avg12


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 19, 2016)

10.38 (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/ 
might be best with parity, fullstep too


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2016)

7x7, single, ao5 and ao12 PB, all in one sitting, never again, ouch
stats: (hide)
number of times: 25/25
best time: 3:08.00
worst time: 3:46.53

current mo3: 3:30.77 (σ = 9.95)
best mo3: 3:17.60 (σ = 12.88)

current avg5: 3:25.85 (σ = 5.01)
best avg5: 3:19.34 (σ = 6.05)

current avg12: 3:24.33 (σ = 5.77)
best avg12: 3:21.93 (σ = 6.48)

session avg: 3:26.27 (σ = 6.67)
session mean: 3:26.42


----------



## imvelox (Nov 19, 2016)

5.67 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U' L B L D B R2 F R' U


----------



## David0794 (Nov 19, 2016)

3x3 again:

best avg12: 10.16 (σ = 0.61)
9.71, 10.39, (11.72), 9.95, 9.73, 9.76, 11.60, 10.08, 9.59, 10.67, (9.55), 10.09

best avg100: 10.99 (σ = 1.11)
10.52, (8.54), 10.41, 9.02, 12.60, 9.34, 10.09, 10.89, 10.01, 11.30, 9.84, (13.70), 10.18, 10.88, 11.20, 10.06, 12.36, 11.46, 10.45, 10.21, 11.84, 10.80, 12.02, 8.84, 12.62, 11.53, 11.35, 11.30, 13.11, 11.89, 9.38, 13.14, 10.07, (13.38), 11.01, 11.74, 9.53, (13.68), 13.02, 12.07, (7.36), 10.29, 11.03, 11.36, 10.11, 11.43, 11.36, (8.70), 10.74, 13.17, 13.18, 10.57, 10.57, 9.63, (14.50), 10.70, 10.13, 10.11, (8.51), 9.36, 10.40, (13.61), 12.89, 11.00, 11.46, 10.11, 9.93, 11.68, 11.08, 12.59, 10.08, (8.82), 12.38, 12.50, 11.16, 12.74, 9.54, 11.91, 8.85, 11.00, 9.65, 10.18, 10.49, 10.80, 12.46, 10.23, 12.05, 11.11, 11.07, 10.20, 10.39, 10.89, 8.87, 11.90, 12.11, 10.84, 10.59, 12.78, 10.42, 10.53

Next goal: sub10 avg12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 19, 2016)

1. 40.90 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

megaminx single pb, pll would have been ez if I knew it ._. I did the 7 mover+ aperm, which I locked up rRIP
sub40 really has to go now


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice way to start off the day's solves

6.49 U' R' B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 L2 F R U' L' D' B2 L' U F'


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 20, 2016)

PB average of 50: 9.45, and PB average of 5.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-19
avg of 5: 8.22

Time List:
1. 8.04 F2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 B U' R D L U' F2 L R' U' R
2. (11.68) R2 F R2 B2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U' R B' L2 U2 L F D' L2 F'
3. 8.56 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 R D' R2 B' F2 U F' L U' L2 R2
4. 8.06 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D2 U B R' D B F2 R' U B D' U
5. (8.03) U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 U' F U' L B2 U R2 F L'

Also a sub 10 average of 1000, 9.97


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 20, 2016)

Did another 100 solves today, this time I tried to stay focused and look ahead. PBs in 5/50/100!

avg of 50
current: 15.46 (σ = 1.42)
best: 15.40 (σ = 1.43)

avg of 100
current: 15.87 (σ = 1.49)
best: 15.84 (σ = 1.45)



Spoiler: Ao5



avg of 5
best: 13.97 (σ = 1.06)

1. 15.87 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 F R' D' U L U' F' L
2. 12.37 B U D F' B2 R' U R B' R2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' B2 L2 F U2 D 
3. 15.13 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B L D L' R2 D' F U' R2 U' 
4. 13.68 B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 L' U' F' U R' F U L2 R2 U2 
5. 13.08 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' D' F' U' B D2 L U2 L U L



Ima do lots of OH and Feet now.
Speaking of Feet, I got a decent Ao5 with Indo style.

Average of 5: 1:06.13


Spoiler



1. 1:09.83 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 U R' B' F U2 L2 F R2 U' L R
2. (56.60) B' L D R2 D' B' U' L' B D2 R B2 R L2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2
3. 1:13.56 L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B R U' B' D2 F L2 U' R2 U
4. (1:13.79) D' F2 D B R U2 B2 U F R D' F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D L2
5. 1:09.81 U F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R B U2 F2 U' L B F' U R


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 20, 2016)

5.92 U F2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F L' D2 B' U' L B2 L D B2

F' R L' U R Rw2 D' // Accidental X-Cross
y R U' R' // F2L 2
y2 R U R' // F2L 3
U2 L' U L // F2L 4
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL (Y-perm)
U // AUF

44/5.92 = 7.42 TPS

Y-perm made this a lot slower than it needed to be. LOL F2L. 3rd sub-6. Cubicle Labs WeiLong GTS M.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 20, 2016)

1:19.09 Megaminx PB single
First sub-1:20
4 second drop from previous

E: Did a couple more solves. New PBs yay
Mo3 1:25.38
Ao12 1:32.56


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 20, 2016)

29.38 D2 Rw' F2 U' Rw2 Uw' U' Rw' U2 L' Rw2 F2 Fw Uw' D Rw' R' L' D F2 D2 Rw2 R Fw' B' F2 L B2 Uw Fw2 U2 R' F' D' U' Uw Rw2 Fw Uw' D 

Slowly getting used to the new speed of my 4x4. Once I fully get used to controlling it, it's gonna be very nice.


----------



## hamfaceman (Nov 20, 2016)

PB OH ao5! Finally sub 20!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-20
avg of 5: 19.61

Time List:
19.59, 19.72, (21.38), (19.08), 19.50


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 20, 2016)

Sub-6!
911. 5.946 L F' R B U' R2 L' D' R' L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' U2 F R
F R D' F R D'
L U L'
U L' U' L U' L' U L
U2' R U R' U R U' R'
y U2 R' F R F'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sub-6!
> 911. 5.946 L F' R B U' R2 L' D' R' L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' U2 F R
> F R D' F R D'
> L U L'
> ...


Nice. Not sub-me though


----------



## Torch (Nov 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 5.92 U F2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F L' D2 B' U' L B2 L D B2
> 
> F' R L' U R Rw2 *D *// Accidental X-Cross
> y R U' R' // F2L 2
> ...



Fixed in bold. I can be your official proofreader if you'd like

Also congrats on the solve!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 20, 2016)

->first sub-40 avg
->with yau, not even main method, lol i should switch

Average of 5: 39.82
1. 37.72 L' B' L2 R2 B2 u' L' F' L2 D B' f R B2 r R L' D U L' D' F' r2 B D' f2 U2 L' r' B' R u' r2 u2 F U2 f2 U' f D2 
2. 41.93 D' F f' U R F' U L2 R' D R' F' R' U2 f2 D2 u L' u2 r U' f2 F B' D2 R' B2 r' D U u2 f' D' B' D2 U2 R' L u D 
3. (47.93) U2 R2 B L' f2 L2 F2 r F' L U2 f' D' R2 D' u2 f' L r u R' L' D F2 u' f2 U L F R' r2 F f' u2 r' R' u L r' R' 
4. (37.55) f' D' L' F2 u F r f2 L r' U R2 U2 r' F' f B2 D f2 F' u U' f' F2 L F2 f2 U R' U2 F2 B' R' D r2 F2 D' U R F' 
5. 39.80 u D2 L2 r' B' u2 R D r2 f' u R f' r2 L2 R u2 r2 F2 D' r' f u D' U' B L D F2 r' u' B2 L2 r f L' B' F2 L' U


----------



## KevinG (Nov 20, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sub-6!
> 911. 5.946 L F' R B U' R2 L' D' R' L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' U2 F R
> F R D' F R D'
> L U L'
> ...



9/11 gg


----------



## Cale S (Nov 20, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.70
1. 9.50 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D R' D2 L' D2 F R D L D' U 
2. 10.20 F R' U2 F' B2 R2 U R F' B2 U2 D F2 L2 U' L2 F2 B2 D' F2 
3. 9.26 F R D B R' D F2 R' U' L U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 
4. 10.07 L' D2 L' U2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' L' F2 D F2 D L2 D' B' 
5. 9.12 F U R D' R2 D R2 L2 F U' F2 U2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 
6. 10.87 F' R' F2 D2 B' L' U D R' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D F2 B2 L2 D 
7. (13.22) B2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F D B' D F2 D' L' B' F R 
8. 10.18 D2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L B' F2 L' D L' D' F2 R' 
9. 7.90 R2 F' R F' B' U R' L2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 
10. 10.44 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R F' L D U R' U' F' L2 
11. (7.05) D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' L' D' F' D U F2 R2 B U' B2 U 
12. 9.47 F D2 U2 B L2 B U2 B' D2 B' L2 D' L R2 D B2 U2 R F D' R2 

9.18 avg5 with counting fullstep 7


----------



## Iggy (Nov 20, 2016)

megaminx

48.09 and 49.91 singles, the 48 is 3rd best
54.20 avg5
55.90 avg12, pb by 0.01 lol


----------



## jonlin (Nov 21, 2016)

59.81 mega single
first sub 1

expect great things


----------



## Cale S (Nov 21, 2016)

2.89 skewb avg12
2.62, 2.94, 3.52, 2.68, 1.94, 3.04, 2.92, 2.88, 2.59, 3.02, 2.83, 3.42

3.03 avg25
2.82, 3.21, 2.96, 2.98, 3.06, 2.78, 3.23, 3.29, 2.78, 3.55, 3.39, 3.29, 3.67, 2.62, 2.94, 3.52, 2.68, 1.94, 3.04, 2.92, 2.88, 2.59, 3.02, 2.83, 3.42

and went 30 solves in a row without a sup-4 single


----------



## Xtremecubing (Nov 21, 2016)

Just slammed my 3x3 PB's.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-20
avg of 5: 8.00

Time List:
1. (6.11) D2 L' U L' D2 B2 R D F U2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 D' B2 R2
2. 7.95 R U2 F R' D' R' F2 U2 R L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' B2
3. (11.51) B' L R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 L R2 B' D B' D L B2 R D U'
4. 7.76 R B D F' D F U B' U R' U2 L B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2
5. 8.28 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L F2 L R' U2 F' L' U' F' L B' R2 B' R'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-20
avg of 12: 8.41

Time List:
1. (6.11) D2 L' U L' D2 B2 R D F U2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 D' B2 R2
2. 7.95 R U2 F R' D' R' F2 U2 R L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' B2
3. (11.51) B' L R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 L R2 B' D B' D L B2 R D U'
4. 7.76 R B D F' D F U B' U R' U2 L B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2
5. 8.28 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L F2 L R' U2 F' L' U' F' L B' R2 B' R'
6. 7.87 R F' U2 F D2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F' R' F' D2 R' U' L' B' R
7. 9.10 D B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L D' B D' F' D2 L R2 D R'
8. 9.26 D' L B' U' R U' D2 L' B F2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2
9. 9.65 L' D' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 B' R' B2 F L2 D2 B2 D L
10. 7.69 B' D' B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 L' U2 B2 R' B U2 B2 R2
11. 7.56 B2 R2 F R2 D2 B U2 R D L2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 F R2 B2
12. 8.88 U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 D2 R B L' R B' L' F' L' U' F'

And a 9.37 average of 50, with a 9.66 average of 100


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 21, 2016)

Improved stats for everything, except 3x3 single, that I competed in yesterday.


----------



## kake123 (Nov 21, 2016)

Another megaminx pb session

Average of 5/5: *1:47.515*
Standard deviation: 1.783
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:36.163
Worst time: 2:12.553

(1:36.163), (2:12.553), 1:48.066, 1:49.371, 1:45.108 = 1:47.515 ave5

1. (1:36.163) R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
2. (2:12.553) R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
3. 1:48.066 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
4. 1:49.371 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
5. 1:45.108 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 21, 2016)

Kilominx complete PB Sweep

Single: 15.46
mo3: 19.08
ao5: 19.26
ao12: 22.14
ao50: 23.96
ao100: 24.80


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 21, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Kilominx complete PB Sweep
> 
> Single: 15.46
> mo3: 19.08
> ...


wtf .__.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-21
avg of 5: 5.31

Time List:
1. 4.81 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 R' D' F' L' R D' F' L2 R B 
2. 6.07 R' U' B D F U2 F' B R F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U' D 
3. (4.74) B2 U2 L U2 R F2 R B2 R2 D L2 D U2 B R2 U R' 
4. (6.76) R' U2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' D L U B F' D' 
5. 5.02 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 R' F U' L2 R' U' L2 B' D' L B2


----------



## Ksh13 (Nov 21, 2016)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-21
> avg of 5: 5.31
> 
> Time List:
> ...


GJ! That's actually just 0.04 from the UWR, you'll break it soon


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 21, 2016)

intense session of OH roux

23.16, 28.70, 27.22, 22.41, 33.14, 37.30, 22.69, 26.83, 35.18, 30.23+, 29.85, 41.73, 24.87, 22.64, 34.02, 29.78, 27.47, 26.37, 32.71, 32.21, 25.35, 41.04, 38.08, 32.53, 29.66, 34.89, 29.83, 24.38, 30.44, 28.24, 29.95, 30.14, 32.99, 34.21, 30.00, DNF(30.25)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 21, 2016)

First 5 solves make a 39.14 ao5, all with yau, goodbye hoya i guess :/

Average of 12: 41.86
1. 36.52 F R' u r D' f L R r f r2 f D U2 f' u' r' D' F' f2 U r2 D' f D2 L' f r R2 u F2 f R' f r' U L f2 F' r2 
2. 42.23 L2 R2 U' R u2 L2 F2 U2 f' F2 R f' L2 f2 L f R' U' f U2 L' u r L' f L r R' U2 f D R L U' D' R' L' B' L2 B' 
3. 38.67 F2 f2 B2 L2 F L U2 D' R2 U' B2 L B2 L' u D' f' R' u' r2 R' D' f L B r2 F' u2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 u' U L' F2 D2 
4. (36.32) D' u2 r2 R' F' u' L' f' r' u' f F U B L2 u2 f2 D U' u2 F2 L' F' f' R' B' L' u D' B' D' B2 L' r' F2 D2 L u R2 f2 
5. 45.10 u D' L F' L B' u2 B2 f2 F2 L2 B2 r2 D U2 F B D2 B F' r2 F2 f2 u' R' r' L D2 U2 L2 B2 f' F' U2 f2 L U' L' r R 
6. 40.90 B' F2 D f2 U' u2 D f2 U' r f' D' U2 r' L' B' F U2 u2 r2 F L' D' f' B' L u R2 U2 D' R2 r2 B' D' U2 R u L B2 U 
7. 44.83 u2 D L D2 f' L U' F U' f R B2 D' R' U D' B u2 r R2 L' U' F' R f2 U D F2 u B2 D2 u' f2 D2 B F2 D2 B R' D' 
8. 42.86 f2 R' f' R2 U2 R' F2 U L' R' U' R B2 f' D' L' R' f' U u R' f' L' r2 R' D' R L2 r B R' r f r B u2 R2 r F2 r' 
9. (45.20) L' R B' F U2 R' U B' L' D2 L r' F2 u2 r2 L' U2 D2 r2 L' U B2 r2 U2 L' f' r D R2 r' U' r' F' D2 F' L2 F' U2 B D2 
10. 42.61 L' U L' f R' U f2 R f' D F R f2 D F' D' u2 B2 F' f' L D2 f B2 F2 D' U R r' U' F' B u2 L R U2 u2 R r2 B 
11. 41.42 f B' R' F' R2 f2 D' f' U' L R f2 D r' L2 u B2 F' R F' R' u2 F L2 F' f U' F2 u2 B2 R r' L2 B f' D' F2 f U2 L 
12. 43.50 B' r B2 u2 r u D2 U' f' r R2 D2 R' U' B r2 F r' B U' F f B' U D' u2 L2 B2 D2 u2 L2 R f U2 u' B f' F2 u B


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 21, 2016)

28.41 R2 F2 U Fw' Uw F R D' B2 U F B2 Rw R L' Uw L' D Rw U2 Fw2 U' Uw' D R2 Uw' F2 R2 B R2 B R L2 U' F2 R' D2 Rw' L' B2

No parity, Z OLL into A perm. Yuxin Blue M. Still not PB 
------
EDIT: 30 min later, another one

28.82 Uw' Rw' D' B2 Rw' D F2 L Fw' Rw2 L Uw2 F L Fw2 D Uw' Rw U2 R2 U' R2 D' B D' Fw2 D' R' D2 U2 Rw2 B Uw2 L2 R2 Uw Fw U2 Uw' Fw'


----------



## kake123 (Nov 21, 2016)

Elo13 said:


> Second ever BLD Ao12!! PB by over a minute
> 
> avg of 12: 3:11.81
> 1. 3:31.04 U2 B' L2 B2 R B2 U2 L' D' F U2 B U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' Rw Uw2
> ...


You might want to post this to the bld thread instead


----------



## kake123 (Nov 21, 2016)

Basically this session thrashed all my previous pb sessions for megaminx

Average of 17/17: 1:43.918
Standard deviation: 5.816
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:28.325
Worst time: 2:02.436
Best average of 5: 1:39.037
Best average of 12: *1:42.415 (PB avg12)*

1:48.751, 1:49.259, 1:46.203, 1:44.971, 1:40.901, (2:02.436), 1:49.742, 1:39.621, 1:32.844, 1:39.742, 1:37.749, 1:57.060, 1:40.025, 1:40.190, 1:46.273, (1:28.325), 1:45.441 = 1:43.918 ave17


----------



## kake123 (Nov 21, 2016)

1:22.414 Megaminx pb single

R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 21, 2016)

megaminx:
46.24 pb avg5
47.79 pb avg12, counting 56 RIP



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-21
avg of 12: 47.79

Time List:
1. 43.89 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
2. 46.46 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
3. 56.66 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
4. 44.99 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
5. (57.13) R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
6. 52.02 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
7. (43.44) R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
8. 46.57 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
9. 47.01 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
10. 45.13 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
11. 48.45 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
12. 46.72 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 21, 2016)

2 days in a row lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-21
avg of 5: 5.31

Time List:
1. (4.81) U' R' U2 F2 R D2 L B2 L B2 U2 B' U F' D2 U F' D2 B'
2. 5.49 L2 D B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' U' F2 U' F' R F D' F2 D L2 D R
3. (7.54) U2 F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L U2 R2 U F R' D2 U2 L F U' R B
4. 5.60 F R U2 L' D' B R' U L U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2
5. 4.83 B D2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B L' B F2 L' F' D R' F' R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 22, 2016)

16.80 Ao100 with Orange front, as opposed to my usual orientation of Blue front (15.32 Ao100).
Also 13.71 single and 14.80 mo3.

EO isn't that hard to get used to; that's just something that take a little mental shift.
But it's really disorienting to have a green pair in the front, and a blue pair in the back. F2L is where this affects me most, even though I'm doing it to help EO. #irony



Spoiler: Other Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-21
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 13.71
worst: 22.29

mean of 3
current: 17.08 (σ = 1.08)
best: 14.80 (σ = 1.44)

avg of 5
current: 16.98 (σ = 0.92)
best: 15.21 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 12
current: 16.69 (σ = 0.95)
best: 15.86 (σ = 1.46)

avg of 50
current: 16.88 (σ = 1.27)
best: 16.35 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 100
current: 16.80 (σ = 1.45)
best: 16.80 (σ = 1.45)

Average: 16.80 (σ = 1.45)
Mean: 16.89


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Super annoyed with this single, despite it's a nice time for me. I got a M U dot OLL, which I messed up and ended up having to do 2 Look by accident. Then I got adj. PLL parity -.- (after a G-perm)

2:35.11 Rw2 R2 Dw 3Fw2 D' 3Rw2 D' B L2 R' D2 Fw Bw D2 Bw F D2 3Fw L' Lw2 Rw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw R2 F' L2 Rw' B2 Fw Dw Fw Rw F U' Fw' R' Bw' F' U D2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 F2 3Rw2 D Fw Bw' Lw 3Rw2 R Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 U' B' 3Uw 3Fw' Bw B Lw B' D' 3Rw2 3Fw Uw' R 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw2 3Rw R' D2 Rw Lw' Dw' U'


----------



## asacuber (Nov 22, 2016)

OH PB ao5!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-22
avg of 5: 22.05

Time List:
1. (18.75) B2 U2 F2 U' B L' D2 F U2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 R B2 L' U 
2. (23.17) L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 F2 L' U2 B' R F' L' B2 F' U F2 R 
3. 22.22 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 F D B2 F' U L2 R' D U' L 
4. 21.56 F2 U B2 U B' U B' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' D' B' 
5. 22.36 U R' F' L2 F R2 F' R2 D' R U2 L U2 D2 F2 L F2 L' D2 L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 22, 2016)

41.06 Megaminx single, 4th best I think
But it had literally the worst LL cases possible, the F2L and S2L was really fast...


----------



## Ianwubby (Nov 22, 2016)

New 2x2 PB of 1.683 seconds. Could have been a lot better, but it took me a bit to recognize that it was solved. I didn't keep the scramble, but https://en.jeffprod.com/rubiks-pocket-cube-solver/ tells me that B D B' D B' L B L' B D2 L B F U' F' L F U' F' would be a viable scramble.

Solve: U L2 U L2
4 moves / 1.683 seconds = 2.377 TPS


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 22, 2016)

(8.59) (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -2)/ 
Fullstep, not gonna do a full recon unless someone requests it but this might me good enough:

2-gen CS: 4 slashes
FB + SB manipulation: 4 slashes
SB: 1 slash
LE+CP: 6 slashes
LLEP: 9 slashes

24 slashes in 8.59 seconds = 2.79 / per second
idk if that is high or not


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2016)

LL skip

8.32 R D R F L2 B U' D B U D B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2

R' F R U R U' R' F' into PLL skip


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-22
single: 5.33

Time List:
1. 5.33 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' B' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R D U'

Repetitious posts but worth it!

x2
D R' D'
U R' U R U' R'
U L' U L R' U R
y' L' U' L U L' U' L (don't know why I didn't do WBO pair instead but whatever)
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U
Fullstep, but few rotations and easy lookahead save the day.

9.94 TPS!! easily pb


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 23, 2016)

PB, first sub-28! (My prior PB was a PLL skip, while this was full step 3x3 stage!). Yuxin Blue M. Part of a 31.18 Mo3, but nobody cares about Mo3 on 4x4. 

*27.51* F U' L2 R2 U' B' U2 B Uw2 B' L' U2 B U2 F' Rw U' F Rw Fw2 Rw' R' F B2 D' F' Uw' F' L Uw' B L D U' R' Fw D2 R L2 Fw

---
1. 34.16 L2 D2 U2 Rw R2 L2 U' D2 Fw Rw2 R' L2 Fw' D' Rw Uw U' D2 Fw' L Uw2 F' Uw2 B2 L Rw2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw2 D Uw' B2 U' D Uw F2 R' U2 R 
2. 31.86 D' Rw2 L U2 Uw Fw D L2 F Fw' B' D2 R2 B' L2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw Rw2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw2 B' Uw B' U R' Rw' F' Rw2 F U2 F2 B R2 B' Fw D' 
3. 27.51 F U' L2 R2 U' B' U2 B Uw2 B' L' U2 B U2 F' Rw U' F Rw Fw2 Rw' R' F B2 D' F' Uw' F' L Uw' B L D U' R' Fw D2 R L2 Fw


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 23, 2016)

Kilominx: (16.75), 18.13, 17.67, 18.38, (18.45) = 18.06 wtf....


----------



## Torch (Nov 23, 2016)

11.67 3x3 ao1000

The accomplishment isn't the time but the fact I managed to go 1000 solves without rage-resetting the session.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 23, 2016)

Not an accomplishment-thread-worthy time, but the cool thing is: I was able to recognize and use one of the very few ZBLLs I know. There was a bit of a pause as I realized it was a case I knew, so it probably could have been sub-13.
ZBLL is so sick.

13.42 B2 R2 U2 B D2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D L2 F2 U' B R' U2 F2 L

x2 D F' D2 R B R' D' // EOLine
U' R2 U2 R' L' U' L2 // LF Block
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // LB Block
R2 U' R2 U R2 // RF Block
U R' U' R // RB Block
U2 Rw U' Rw U2 R' F R U2 Rw2 F // ZBLL
42 HTM
Also that I was actually able to reconstruct one of my solves. Since I almost always misscramble.

E: Complementary ZBLL seven solves later what

x2 U' R L' F' R' L2 D' // EOLine
U L U' L2 U2 R' U2 R2 // RB Block
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // LF Block
R U' R' U R U R' // RF Block
L U L' U' L U L' // LB Block
U R U R' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R2 U' R' // ZBLL

54 HTM
This solve was 20.77 though...
I got to LL at about 13, but I learned this alg like today and can't execute it super fast yet; I had to go slowly to make sure I was doing the right alg. Also it's just plain long.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 23, 2016)

6x6....

*2:25.16* L2 3Uw' Bw' U' 3Rw2 D' Lw' Dw' L D2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' D L2 B Uw F' D2 Dw' U2 F' Dw Bw2 Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 3Rw 3Fw2 D' Rw D' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' 3Rw D2 Dw2 Fw' B2 3Rw R' Lw Dw' Bw2 3Fw2 Lw2 B' Uw2 Dw' R' Lw2 F' D Dw' L' D2 R' Uw B2 Rw2 Uw' R 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' B 3Fw Lw' Uw2 B2 Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 23, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> R U R' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R2 U' R' // ZBLL


R' U' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R' U R is even longer but it's mostly a T perm so it flows really fast.


----------



## Torch (Nov 23, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 6x6....
> 
> *2:25.16* L2 3Uw' Bw' U' 3Rw2 D' Lw' Dw' L D2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw' D L2 B Uw F' D2 Dw' U2 F' Dw Bw2 Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 3Rw 3Fw2 D' Rw D' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' 3Rw D2 Dw2 Fw' B2 3Rw R' Lw Dw' Bw2 3Fw2 Lw2 B' Uw2 Dw' R' Lw2 F' D Dw' L' D2 R' Uw B2 Rw2 Uw' R 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' B 3Fw Lw' Uw2 B2 Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw



stop that right now


----------



## dskids (Nov 23, 2016)

Decided to cube for the first time since I sold my ipad several months ago. Started using cstimer and I'm really happy with it.

Smashed my 3x3 ao5 and ao12 PB's by multiple seconds in my second session back. Goals for this month are sub-25 ao5 and still searching for that sub-20 single.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-23
avg of 12: 25.43

Time List:
1. 26.38 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L F' R U' L' B' F R F' U2 F' 
2. 22.61 R2 D2 L' B2 D' L U' F' R' F R2 D2 L2 B U2 B U2 B D2 F' U' 
3. 29.98 R' L2 D2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 F D R' B D' L' 
4. 24.36 D' R D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 R D B' 
5. 27.15 R2 U2 R' U F2 L B' U F D2 B2 R D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 
6. (34.36) U' F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R B D F' U B U2 R U' R' 
7. 26.10 U' R' L U2 R D F' U B D2 F2 R' D2 R F2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 
8. (20.92) D U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R U2 F2 U B' L F2 D2 F2 U B 
9. 23.67 F2 U L' D F2 L' D2 B' R' U2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 B 
10. 22.09 B' U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' R2 F' R' U L' R' F' R' 
11. 28.13 L' U' D' L D2 B L' D2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 R B2 L' B2 U2 D' 
12. 23.84 B2 R2 U' R2 D' U L2 F2 D B2 U' R' U2 B F2 D' B U' R' B2

Got back into mirrorblocks just in time for Thanksgiving break. ao12 is pb, also a pb 23.20 ao5 in the middle.


----------



## Torch (Nov 23, 2016)

5. (7.82) R2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' U' B2 R' D2 L F2 R B L'

x' U F2 R2 B' R'
U R' U R
y' U R U R'
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

46/7.82 = 5.88 TPS
LL was 5 moves longer than F2L


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 23, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> R' U' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R' U R is even longer but it's mostly a T perm so it flows really fast.


Ohh, nice
I think I'll keep mine for OH and Feet, but yours I'll definitely use for 2H.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 23, 2016)

3rd sub-5.

4.73 3x3 Single

U F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 L' B' F2 L' B F' D R' F2 U'

x2 D2 L F2 D2 R' F R // Cross
y' R' U R // F2L-1
R U R' U y' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L-2
U' L' U L // F2L-3
U y L' U L U2 y' R U' R' U R U2 R' // F2L-4 + WV 
U' // AUF

8.03 STPS
9.09 ETPS


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2016)

Average of 12: 9.62
1. 9.99 D' R' B2 L' D' B' U' D2 B R U2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 
2. 8.00 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 L U F R' F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 B2 U R2 
3. 8.95 R2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 B D F' D L U F2 L U' L' F2 
4. 10.50 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 R' U' B D' U2 B2 L' B U2 L' B2 
5. (11.78) B' D2 F D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F L B' U L2 R D2 L' U2 F 
6. (8.00) L U D2 R' L' D' F' D' L' B' U' B2 D F2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D2 
7. 9.50 B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L U2 B' F' L D' F2 D L' 
8. 10.40 U2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 B R' D2 R2 F' L' B' F' U L' 
9. 11.08 F2 U' R' B' L' F' R U' D L2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' 
10. 9.34 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 U' B U R2 U R2 D' B2 R' D R2 
11. 8.44 B2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B' R2 B U2 F2 R D' L2 U B' L' R' D U F2 
12. 10.02 R' L' D' B' L' U' B R2 B' U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U D F2 U' L2


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 23, 2016)

Torch said:


> x' U F2 R2 B' R*'*
> U R' U R
> y*'* U R U R'
> U' L' U' L U L' U' L
> ...


That is a pretty nice F2L...


----------



## Torch (Nov 23, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> That is a pretty nice F2L...


Whoops! I actually fixed the mistakes in alg.cubing.net but forgot to copy the corrected version back to my post. Thanks!

Also thanks for this:
 
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/members/?type=likes


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 24, 2016)

woah 4:23.35 7x7 single
beats my overall PB from Nats by over 20 seconds. splits were 2:15/1:40/0:28


----------



## Cale S (Nov 24, 2016)

Average of 5: 2.37
1. (1.70) U' R U' B U B' U' B
2. 2.30 B U' B L B' U L B L'
3. 2.27 L' B R U R' U' L B' R'
4. 2.55 R' B' U' L B' R' B' R' L
5. (4.03) R' B' U' B' L B' R' L' R'

didn't even 1-look the 1st one


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2016)

2:32.06 6x6 PB single with adjacent PLL parity!

EDIT:

2:52.73, 2:32.06, 2:43.27 = 2:42.69 mo3

The 2:43 solve had OLL parity


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 24, 2016)

Torch said:


> 2:32.06 6x6 PB single with adjacent PLL parity!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


I see your 2:42.69 and raise you a 2:38.28

(2:49.12), (2:25.16), 2:40.55 = 2:38.28 Mo3


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> I see your 2:42.69 and raise you a 2:38.28
> 
> (2:49.12), (2:25.16), 2:40.55 = 2:38.28 Mo3



Well I'm going to start practicing 7x7 again once my new stickers get here on Friday, so there!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 24, 2016)

Torch said:


> Well I'm going to start practicing 7x7 again once my *new stickers* get here on Friday, so there!


THE Raymond Goslow is getting _NEW_ stickers? What is this world coming to?


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> THE Raymond Goslow is getting _NEW_ stickers? What is this world coming to?


I even got application tape, are you proud of me???


----------



## Meow (Nov 24, 2016)

Torch said:


> I even got application tape, are you proud of me???


 Hand stickering 7x7s is where it's at.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 24, 2016)

Second sub-15 solve with ZZ, first sub-15 with a virtual cube. (Also lol 31 moves, this is even shorter than my official FMC single.)

14.82 R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D' B L' U' L R2 B' L U F D



Spoiler: reconstruction



F B' D' B' // EO
U' L' B2 U L // line + first block
R2 U' R U2 R U R U2 R U2 R' U' R // second block
x' U' R U L' U' R' U L F // L3C


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 24, 2016)

1:36.71 Megaminx Ao100
PB by eleven seconds lol


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2016)

Meow said:


> Hand stickering 7x7s is where it's at.


I think Daniel will literally kill me if I do that


----------



## kake123 (Nov 24, 2016)

PB avg5

Average of 5/5: *1:36.330*
Standard deviation: 2.875
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:28.190
Worst time: 1:41.532

(1:41.532), 1:33.981, 1:34.631, 1:40.379, (1:28.190) = 1:36.330 ave5

1. (1:41.532) R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
2. 1:33.981 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
3. 1:34.631 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
4. 1:40.379 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
5. (1:28.190) R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

I should start posting a little more on this thread lol (other sighted events being 5x5 and 6x6)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 24, 2016)

1:03.11 Megtaminx PB single with Qperm EP (one of the ones I don't know)


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-24
single: 8.54

Time List:
1. 8.54 (4, 3)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(0, -3)

First sub-10 w/ parity! kite-kite + ez blocks, but I'll take it.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 24, 2016)

3:00.33 6x6 single with Gperm
I can't get sub3 to save my life


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-25
single: 5.52

Time List:
1. 5.52 U2 F' B2 L2 D' L' F' U F' R2 F2 R' U2 L U2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2

z2
R2' L F U' R2 L U2 L' D
U2 R U2 R2' U' R2 U R'
U L U L'
U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U'
Should've been faster considering it was an ll skip, but Ill take it

E: ayy another 5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-25
single: 5.87

Time List:
1. 5.87 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' B' L2 D2 U' L R2 U B R2 D2

pll skip


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 25, 2016)

Roux. Not sure if PB or not

Average of 5: 15.01
1. 14.29 U R' B2 L D F' B U F U B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 
2. 16.11 F L2 B R2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L D2 B' D L2 F L U R2 F' 
3. (14.15) L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U R2 B U2 L' R2 B' R' F L U2 B 
4. (17.62) L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 R U F2 U2 L2 U' F' D2 B L' 
5. 14.64 R2 F2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F' L2 F' L D L' F' L F' R' U2 B' F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 25, 2016)

probably 2x2 PB single, don't keep track of it really lol. stackmat

(0.78) F U F' R2 F2 R' U2 R U'

8/.78= 10.26 tps


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 25, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> probably 2x2 PB single, don't keep track of it really lol. stackmat
> 
> (0.78) F U F' R2 F2 R' U2 R U'
> 
> 8/.78= 10.26 tps


just saying your PB sheet says 0.61
but nice, what was your solution?


----------



## Cale S (Nov 26, 2016)

9.66 3x3 avg25
10.00 avg50 
10.43 avg100



Spoiler



Average of 25: 9.66
1. 8.91 F D2 F D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F' D R' B L' R B R U R' F' 
2. 9.83 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 L' D B2 U L U2 F U' R' U' 
3. 9.00 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 F L2 D' R B2 D' L' R2 U' F2 
4. 10.00 F2 D' U' B2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F R' B D U' B F R 
5. 9.74 D2 R2 F R2 B R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B L U L2 R U B' U' F U L' 
6. 9.44 D B2 R' U2 B U2 R2 U' F' D L U2 L' B2 R U2 L' F2 B2 L D2 
7. 10.25 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 U L' D' L2 F' R' F2 D L' U' F 
8. (11.71) L2 U B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 L2 R' B' D2 L' D B' R2 D R U 
9. 9.72 B2 R' B2 R U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B L' B U R' D R2 U2 
10. 10.25 R2 B2 R2 L U' F' D L U2 B' L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2 D2 
11. 9.08 U B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F D L U L' D F2 R' F' U2 
12. (8.62) F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' B' R2 D U R' F 
13. 9.72 B U' L B R' B L2 F U F2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 
14. 9.43 U2 D' B U2 D' B R' L' D' F D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U 
15. 8.78 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B L F' U R U' R F' D' R2 U 
16. 10.53 D' U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 U F2 R2 B U' B' R2 D2 R' F' U' L 
17. (7.62) B2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L B2 D' L' F' U L U B' D' L2 
18. 9.70 B' U R' U2 D2 F2 R' U' R' B' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' 
19. (12.54) D2 B2 F2 L F2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B L2 U' B2 D2 R' 
20. 9.93 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 B' U L2 F R2 D' L D2 
21. 10.08 R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F D' F2 R' U B2 L' R' U2 L' F 
22. 10.09 R B2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 L U2 R F2 U F D L R2 B2 L' B' U R2 
23. 9.73 F2 L2 B L2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R D2 F' L2 U L D' R' B' F' 
24. 9.57 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U B' L' R' U' R' F U' L' D' B2 
25. 9.07 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' D' B F' R D U2 B' D' R'


Average of 50: 10.00
1. 8.91 F D2 F D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F' D R' B L' R B R U R' F' 
2. 9.83 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 L' D B2 U L U2 F U' R' U' 
3. 9.00 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 F L2 D' R B2 D' L' R2 U' F2 
4. 10.00 F2 D' U' B2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F R' B D U' B F R 
5. 9.74 D2 R2 F R2 B R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B L U L2 R U B' U' F U L' 
6. 9.44 D B2 R' U2 B U2 R2 U' F' D L U2 L' B2 R U2 L' F2 B2 L D2 
7. 10.25 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 U L' D' L2 F' R' F2 D L' U' F 
8. 11.71 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 L2 R' B' D2 L' D B' R2 D R U 
9. 9.72 B2 R' B2 R U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B L' B U R' D R2 U2 
10. 10.25 R2 B2 R2 L U' F' D L U2 B' L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2 D2 
11. 9.08 U B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F D L U L' D F2 R' F' U2 
12. 8.62 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' B' R2 D U R' F 
13. 9.72 B U' L B R' B L2 F U F2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 
14. 9.43 U2 D' B U2 D' B R' L' D' F D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U 
15. 8.78 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B L F' U R U' R F' D' R2 U 
16. 10.53 D' U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 U F2 R2 B U' B' R2 D2 R' F' U' L 
17. (7.62) B2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L B2 D' L' F' U L U B' D' L2 
18. 9.70 B' U R' U2 D2 F2 R' U' R' B' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' 
19. (12.54) D2 B2 F2 L F2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B L2 U' B2 D2 R' 
20. 9.93 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 B' U L2 F R2 D' L D2 
21. 10.08 R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F D' F2 R' U B2 L' R' U2 L' F 
22. 10.09 R B2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 L U2 R F2 U F D L R2 B2 L' B' U R2 
23. 9.73 F2 L2 B L2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R D2 F' L2 U L D' R' B' F' 
24. 9.57 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U B' L' R' U' R' F U' L' D' B2 
25. 9.07 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' D' B F' R D U2 B' D' R' 
26. 9.55 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U R2 F' D L' B' L' D L' D' F' U 
27. 12.23 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' F2 D' L' D' R' U2 R B D' F' 
28. 10.94 D2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 R D' R2 U R F2 L B' R2 D' 
29. 10.93 U2 L' D' F2 U R2 F R2 B L F' R F2 B2 L U2 B2 R' F2 B2 R2 
30. 9.99 B R2 L' U F2 U F' U' R' D' F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 
31. 10.59 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L U2 F' U B' D F2 L2 B F 
32. 8.37 B' L U F U2 D F' B' L' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 
33. 9.58 L2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B U L' B' L U L D' F' L 
34. 10.44 F2 R' D' B' R2 U' F R U' L F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' 
35. 11.66 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' B2 L' B U R2 F U' L' B R2 U' 
36. 8.62 B R2 F R2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 L F' U' R' U' F2 L2 R F' D B' 
37. 10.20 B2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U' F' U F2 R B2 R B2 L2 D R 
38. 10.10 U' R2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B U2 R' U F' R U2 L D B 
39. (12.52) D2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 F U2 B' U' R' B2 F2 L' U' B2 F' U2 
40. (18.00) L2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 B L2 B2 F' U2 R' B2 U F2 L' F' D2 F2 U2 
41. 8.63 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' D B' D F L D2 L' D R 
42. 10.32 R2 L B' R' B2 U F2 R U2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 
43. 11.64 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 L2 D' B' F' R U2 L2 F' R' 
44. 10.42 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U L' B F2 L B2 D' B' R2 F' R F 
45. (8.37) B' F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 R2 F' R' U L' B L2 B2 F' R' F U' 
46. 12.26 B R' D' F2 L' B2 U B' D B2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L2 
47. 9.06 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 U F2 D' F D' B' L' B U 
48. 11.50 D L' F' U F2 D B2 D' L F2 L F2 D2 R' D2 L D2 R2 D2 
49. 9.62 U2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 L U B D L2 D' B D' U2 B2 
50. (8.33) R2 L2 D' F D2 F' U2 D2 R B2 R2 L2 D L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' 
[]


----------



## Torch (Nov 26, 2016)

2:45.51, 2:42.22, 2:45.16, (2:33.50), (2:55.40) = 2:44.30 6x6 average of 5 with 2:40.30 mo3 

With 9/10 parities waaat


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 26, 2016)

2x3x3, also last 5 solves make up 6.38 ao5, not even sub mitch rip
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-26
avg of 12: 7.72

Time List:
1. 11.54 U2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 
2. 8.87 R2 U R2 D F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 B2 U2 R2 
3. 8.37 U F2 U2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 
4. 6.06 U L2 U F2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 
5. 7.84 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U F2 D2 
6. 8.52 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 D B2 U2 
7. 6.82 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D B2 R2 
8. (4.66) U D L2 F2 U D2 B2 U F2 B2 U L2 D2 
9. 7.32 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D 
10. 6.18 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U 
11. (12.19) U F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 B2 
12. 5.62 U R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D F2 B2 R2 U


----------



## hamfaceman (Nov 26, 2016)

PB ao12 yayaya

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-26
avg of 12: 10.19

Time List:
9.64, 8.82, (8.26), 10.85, 10.18, 11.36, 9.69, (15.28), 9.36, 12.38, 10.16, 9.39

First 5 solves is a 9.55 ao5, pretty sure that's PB too. Lots of easy scrambles, counting 12.3 hurts though.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 26, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> just saying your PB sheet says 0.61
> but nice, what was your solution?


Thanks lol
z (?) x' (red on bottom)
R' U R U' R' U R U'


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 26, 2016)

More mirrorblocks:

ao100: 27.85
single 19.56, not pb but 2nd sub-20 ever. Fun fact, this was my first ever sub-20 normal 3x3 time so that's pretty neat.


----------



## kake123 (Nov 27, 2016)

Megaminx PB avg5 and avg12 (Counting 1:5xs are annoying)

Best avg5: 1:34.838
Average of 12/12: 1:40.789
Standard deviation: 8.419
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:29.820
Worst time: 1:57.618

(1:57.618), 1:33.238, 1:33.928, *[* 1:32.463, 1:38.838, 1:52.474, (1:29.820), 1:33.212, *]* 1:52.557, 1:39.594, 1:37.201, 1:54.386 = 1:40.789 ave12


----------



## kake123 (Nov 27, 2016)

7x7 PB mo3
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
mean of 3: *4:51.243*

Time List:
1. 4:57.969 
2. 4:41.182 
3. 4:54.577


----------



## asacuber (Nov 27, 2016)

HEYEAYEAYEA



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
avg of 12: 2.39

Time List:
1. 1.73 U R' F U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
2. (3.73) R' U2 R F' U' F R2 U' F U' 
3. (1.60) F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R' 
4. 2.60 U' F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R2 
5. 2.00 U' F' R2 U R' F R' F' R2 
6. 2.55 R U2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 3.48 F' U F2 R' F' R2 F' U F2 U2 
8. 2.69 R2 U2 F R' F' R U R2 F' 
9. 2.43 R2 F2 U2 F' R' F R' F2 R' 
10. 2.53 F U2 F U' F R' U2 R' U2 
11. 1.82 F R F R2 U2 F R' U R F' 
12. 2.11 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F R2 U2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
avg of 50: 2.82

Time List:
1. 3.67 U F' U2 F U R' F2 U2 R2 
2. 2.15 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F 
3. 2.21 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U' 
4. 3.73 R2 U F' R2 F R' U R' U 
5. 3.83 F R U R2 F2 U2 F' R F 
6. 3.49 F2 R' F2 U F U2 R2 F2 U2 
7. 3.45 R2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' U' F2 
8. 2.62 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R' F 
9. (1.58) F U2 R2 U F2 U R2 U R' 
10. 2.99 R F U' R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 
11. 1.83 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' 
12. 2.99 R U' R F' R2 U' F R' U' 
13. 3.75 R2 U' F U F' R2 U R2 U' 
14. (0.98) F R U2 R U' F R' F' U2 
15. 1.94 F' U' F R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 
16. 2.53 R F2 R2 U F2 R' F' U' R' U' 
17. 3.78 R' U' R F' R' F2 R' F' U2 
18. 2.50 R U2 R U' F U' R2 U F' 
19. 1.73 U R' F U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
20. 3.73 R' U2 R F' U' F R2 U' F U' 
21. (1.60) F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R' 
22. 2.60 U' F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R2 
23. 2.00 U' F' R2 U R' F R' F' R2 
24. 2.55 R U2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
25. 3.48 F' U F2 R' F' R2 F' U F2 U2 
26. 2.69 R2 U2 F R' F' R U R2 F' 
27. 2.43 R2 F2 U2 F' R' F R' F2 R' 
28. 2.53 F U2 F U' F R' U2 R' U2 
29. 1.82 F R F R2 U2 F R' U R F' 
30. 2.11 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F R2 U2 
31. (4.03) U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' 
32. 2.17 R' F' R U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 
33. 2.58 R U R U' F2 R' U R F2 U2 
34. 2.79 F' U F' R' U R2 F U R' 
35. (5.45) R2 U2 R F' R U' F2 U' F2 
36. 3.37 U F' R' F R2 F R' F R' 
37. 3.19 U' R2 F' R U F2 R' U R2 U' 
38. (6.11) R2 U R U2 F2 U' F2 U F' 
39. 2.79 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F R2 U 
40. 2.58 U2 R U R2 U F R2 F R2 
41. 3.39 R2 U R U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R 
42. 2.69 U2 R F' R' U R2 F' U R' U' 
43. 3.23 U2 R F' R2 F' R U' F U 
44. 2.69 U2 R F U2 R F2 R F' R2 
45. 2.83 U' F2 R' F2 R U F2 R2 U 
46. 3.21 R' F R' U2 F U2 F' U' R2 
47. 3.03 F2 R U' R' F R' U' R' U2 
48. 2.00 F2 U' F U2 F' R U' F' U2 
49. 2.60 U R' F2 U R2 U' R F' R' 
50. 3.93 F2 R U' R F' R U F2 U2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
avg of 100: 2.97

Time List:
1. 2.52 U F' R2 U R2 F' R F R2 
2. 2.85 F2 U' F2 R U F2 R' F U2 
3. 2.15 F' R' F R' U F2 U R' F U' 
4. 3.26 R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 
5. 3.16 R2 F2 U' R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 
6. 4.01 F' R U2 R U' R' F' U F' 
7. 2.45 U2 R' F U2 F2 U' R' U' R' 
8. 3.88 U' F2 R' F' R U2 F' R2 U' 
9. 2.55 F R2 F R' U' R2 U' F2 U' 
10. (4.96) F U F U2 F2 R F2 R U' 
11. 4.49+ R' F R' U' R F2 U R' U2 
12. 3.64 U' F' U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R2 
13. 3.43 U R F' U2 R F' U F2 U 
14. 2.73 R' U' F2 U F2 R' F' U2 F U' 
15. 2.52 U' F2 R U' F2 U' F' U' R' U2 
16. 4.85+ F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F U R' 
17. 3.84 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U F2 U' R 
18. 2.04 R' F R F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 
19. 3.84 U F' R' F' U2 R' U' R' U' 
20. 2.24 F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U' R 
21. 2.69 R' F2 R F' U F2 U2 R' F' U2 
22. 3.70 R U2 R' U F2 U R2 F' U' 
23. (5.19) R' U2 F2 R' F' U F' U2 F' 
24. 3.67 U F' U2 F U R' F2 U2 R2 
25. 2.15 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F 
26. 2.21 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U' 
27. 3.73 R2 U F' R2 F R' U R' U 
28. 3.83 F R U R2 F2 U2 F' R F 
29. 3.49 F2 R' F2 U F U2 R2 F2 U2 
30. 3.45 R2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' U' F2 
31. 2.62 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R' F 
32. (1.58) F U2 R2 U F2 U R2 U R' 
33. 2.99 R F U' R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 
34. 1.83 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' 
35. 2.99 R U' R F' R2 U' F R' U' 
36. 3.75 R2 U' F U F' R2 U R2 U' 
37. (0.98) F R U2 R U' F R' F' U2 
38. 1.94 F' U' F R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 
39. 2.53 R F2 R2 U F2 R' F' U' R' U' 
40. 3.78 R' U' R F' R' F2 R' F' U2 
41. 2.50 R U2 R U' F U' R2 U F' 
42. (1.73) U R' F U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
43. 3.73 R' U2 R F' U' F R2 U' F U' 
44. (1.60) F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R' 
45. 2.60 U' F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R2 
46. 2.00 U' F' R2 U R' F R' F' R2 
47. 2.55 R U2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
48. 3.48 F' U F2 R' F' R2 F' U F2 U2 
49. 2.69 R2 U2 F R' F' R U R2 F' 
50. 2.43 R2 F2 U2 F' R' F R' F2 R' 
51. 2.53 F U2 F U' F R' U2 R' U2 
52. 1.82 F R F R2 U2 F R' U R F' 
53. 2.11 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F R2 U2 
54. 4.03 U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' 
55. 2.17 R' F' R U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 
56. 2.58 R U R U' F2 R' U R F2 U2 
57. 2.79 F' U F' R' U R2 F U R' 
58. (5.45) R2 U2 R F' R U' F2 U' F2 
59. 3.37 U F' R' F R2 F R' F R' 
60. 3.19 U' R2 F' R U F2 R' U R2 U' 
61. (6.11) R2 U R U2 F2 U' F2 U F' 
62. 2.79 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F R2 U 
63. 2.58 U2 R U R2 U F R2 F R2 
64. 3.39 R2 U R U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R 
65. 2.69 U2 R F' R' U R2 F' U R' U' 
66. 3.23 U2 R F' R2 F' R U' F U 
67. 2.69 U2 R F U2 R F2 R F' R2 
68. 2.83 U' F2 R' F2 R U F2 R2 U 
69. 3.21 R' F R' U2 F U2 F' U' R2 
70. 3.03 F2 R U' R' F R' U' R' U2 
71. 2.00 F2 U' F U2 F' R U' F' U2 
72. 2.60 U R' F2 U R2 U' R F' R' 
73. 3.93 F2 R U' R F' R U F2 U2 
74. 4.01 R' U' F2 R U F2 R2 F' R' 
75. 3.01 R F' R F' R2 U R' F R 
76. 4.75 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F R2 U2 
77. 4.45 U' R F U2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 
78. 2.29 R2 U2 R' F R2 F2 U' R2 U2 
79. 2.45 R2 F2 R U F' R U2 F2 R' 
80. 2.81 U' F U2 F U' F' R' F' U' 
81. 2.54 F2 U' R' U2 F R U R' U2 
82. 2.68 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U R U R2 
83. 4.22 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 
84. 3.13 F' R' U' F2 U2 R U' R' U 
85. 2.46 F2 U F' U R' F' U F' U 
86. 2.23 F' R F' U' R' U2 R' F' R2 
87. (6.56) U' R F2 R F' R U2 R U 
88. 2.51 R2 F U' F U R U R2 U2 
89. 2.99 R' F R2 F' U F U' R F' R' 
90. 2.73 U R' U' F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 
91. 2.12 F' U' R2 F U' R' U2 R' F' 
92. 3.68 U2 R U2 F' R' U' R U2 R 
93. 2.97 U' F' U R F' U2 F U' F2 
94. 2.18 U F2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' 
95. 2.97 U' F' U2 R U' F' U F2 R' 
96. 2.94 R F U' F2 R F' R F R' U' 
97. (1.36) R' F2 R U F' R F2 R U2 
98. 2.10 F2 R U F2 U F2 U' F' U' 
99. 2.65 F R2 U' R' F R2 U R U' 
100. 2.91 F R F U2 R2 F' R U R' U'



so happy with this 
Still have to complete EG1,8 or 9 left.


----------



## Torch (Nov 27, 2016)

5. (7.36) R' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F L U' L' R2 B2 R' U' F'

B2 U' R' U R' F R F
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R
U L U L2 U' L
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
l' U' L U R U' r' F

38/7.36 = 5.16 TPS

LL lockup cost me sub-7


----------



## vm70 (Nov 27, 2016)

I cranked out my first Sub-20 AND Sub-15 solves on 3x3 this morning!
18.04: D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R F L' F2 U2 F' D B2 R U2 F' D'
14.12: R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L' D B L' B R B' D' B R'

Cube: QiYi Thunderclap V2
I wasn't recording myself, so I don't know the exact moves that I did.


----------



## FishSaysMOO (Nov 27, 2016)

10.52 solve w/ 2 look OLL and PLL w/ no skips


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 27, 2016)

(6.07) L2 U2 L2 B U2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' U L2 F' U L R D2 R B2

pll skip, these singles are becoming much more common


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 28, 2016)

Got 10.08 Average in Aschaffenburg. Also got 2x2 of 12 pb (2.99) while 'racing' with Kevin


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Handful of megaminx PBs:

1:15.526 single
1:20.712 mo3
1:23.123 ao5
1:25.984 ao12
1:31.534 ao50
1:34.602 ao100


----------



## Meow (Nov 28, 2016)

L2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B R B U' F D2 B F L2 D

z2// inspection 
R U2 R2 y' U R' U R' F R// x cross
U U L' U L// second pair
U' U' R U R' U' R U R'// third pair
y R' U' R U' R' U' R// fourth pair 
U' U' U2' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F'// OllCP
43 moves/ 5.75 = 7.47 tps

Could've easily been my first 4 if I hadn't done that U' U' U2 at LL... smh


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2016)

Meow said:


> L2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B R B U' F D2 B F L2 D
> 
> z2// inspection
> R U2 R2 y' U R' U R' F R// x cross
> ...


The word 'Nicolas' explains it all


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 28, 2016)

Practicing during almost all of my free time on thanksgiving break, something clicked (aka having a valk + practice) and now I'm sub-8.5 whaaaat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-28
avg of 5: 7.05 omg so close
Time List:
1. 6.81 R' B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' U2 B R F2 R B2 R2 D F2 D'
2. (7.66) D U2 B2 D2 B F U2 F U' R' U B2 L' R U' R2 B'
3. 7.25 R' D R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F U2 B' L D' L' R2 B L
4. 7.08 B U R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' U2 R U' B L2 F2 L R2
5. (6.59) F' D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B F2 R U' R F' D F' L'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-28
avg of 12: 7.60
Time List:
1. 8.09 L' F2 R' B L' D' F' L' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2
2. 9.08 R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 B' R' D' U B' F2 D' F' U2
3. 7.30 F' D' R U' F' R' D' B' D F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R L2 F2 U2
4. 6.81 R' B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' U2 B R F2 R B2 R2 D F2 D'
5. 7.66 D U2 B2 D2 B F U2 F U' R' U B2 L' R U' R2 B'
6. 7.25 R' D R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F U2 B' L D' L' R2 B L
7. 7.08 B U R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' U2 R U' B L2 F2 L R2
8. (6.59) F' D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B F2 R U' R F' D F' L'
9. (9.76) F' D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 U' L R D' B2 F U B' D B'
10. 8.23 B2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 D F2 R' U2 F' U L B' D' B L2 F2
11. 6.86 U2 F2 U2 L U' D' F2 D2 F' L2 D2 R B2 D2 R B2 R2 L' U2
12. 7.60 R' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 R' B2 D U F' L R' U2 B'

8.19 ao 50(!)
8.27 ao 100(!!!)
I have a comp Saturday too

E: WAIT WHAT
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-28
avg of 5: 6.88
Time List:
1. (8.99) D2 F R' U L U F' B U' R U2 R2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 R' U2 
2. (6.17) D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U R B' R2 D' B D2 L' B2 L2 
3. 7.90 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B L' R' U' F R' D2 L U 
4. 6.43 U R' U' R2 F B2 D' L2 F' L U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 U B2 D2 R2 D' 
5. 6.31 D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F D2 B D2 L2 D' L U' R' U F2 R' D U' F'


----------



## Torch (Nov 28, 2016)

Feet: 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-28
avg of 50: 42.03

Time List:
(34.26), 43.13, (32.17), 46.54, 46.45, 40.73, 48.29, 44.73, 44.01, 44.32, (50.84), 37.31, 40.24, 41.02, 37.87, 41.32, 41.66, 39.16, 39.75, 42.82, 46.15, 39.13, 44.64, 44.60, (35.26), (50.00), 44.24, 47.21, 48.45, 39.05, 38.37, 38.27, 40.39, 41.20, 40.96, 42.30, 46.74, 43.44, 42.21, 39.80, 39.54, 39.41, 39.67, 40.52, 39.67, 35.66, 40.66, (50.00), 41.80, 45.68

I don't know what's more insane, this average of 50 or the fact I still can't get a sub-40 average of 12 (PB is 40.67).


----------



## Cale S (Nov 29, 2016)

7.96 square-1 single

except DNF because the middle slice was flipped  

edit: 9.60 single makes up for it

(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (5, -3) / (-5, 0) / (4, -5) / (2, 0) / (4, -4) / (6, -3) / (3, 0)

5 slice CS, 2 slice CO, M2 then 1/1 EO, adj-adj


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2016)

First sub-30 w/OLL parity! (Could have been PB w/o parity, but oh well)

29.42 R L' U2 B D L' Uw' F2 Uw R' L' Rw' U' Uw Fw' F' U F R' D' Fw Uw U2 Fw F2 L2 Fw Uw L D' Uw2 R L2 F2 U2 R L' U Uw2 Rw2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 29, 2016)

First solve of the Kung Fu QingHong 3x3 = 8.15 during class  lol ($9 AUD cube = something like $6 USD)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2016)

Just posting this because it's kinda fun. Done with a purple Valk 3 M with the new _fast_ DNM lube. Can do a 180 flick, even with the magnets 

Ao5: 8.74

1. 8.82+ R' L F' U' F2 L2 B' U L' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F' -.-
2. 8.56 L F2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 L' B' U F' R2 D2 B2 D
3. (8.88) D2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F L2 B' L' D2 L2 R' F2
4. 8.83 F' U' R D' B D2 F R B' U2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R L2 F2
5. (8.15) D2 R' D2 F' B2 U2 B' U2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D'


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 29, 2016)

Ao5 Pb by 0.01 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-29
avg of 5: 8.62

Time List:
1. (10.15) B' D L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L' U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L' U 
2. 8.57 B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F' D2 L F2 U L B' L2 D L 
3. 9.04 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 F L2 D' L' R D2 F' U R D2 F D 
4. (8.24) F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 D' F L' B R U F' D R F2 
5. 8.25 R L2 F' B2 U R2 F' U' R' U2 L2 D2 F B2 L2 F2 U2 L

All fullstep


----------



## Torch (Nov 29, 2016)

(41.69), 40.53, 38.72, (38.31), 39.59 = 39.61 Feet ao5 for the Speedsolving weekly comp! Not a PB or anything, but I'm happy to perform that well under a little more pressure than my usual solves. Last 3 solves made a sub-NR mean of 3 too


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 29, 2016)

15.973 Ao100. First sub-16


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 29, 2016)

Doing some splits last night
even when tapping the space bar twice during a solve, I managed to set some PBs.

ao50 14.89 - sub15 cool
ao12 13.93 - sub14 cool
matched ao5 at 13.42 

Also, the best splits combined equals
1.47 + 2.89 + 1.66 = 6.02
For the 2 second F2L, I had planned out a really nice EOXLine, so like the entire left block was solved when I finished Line and pressed space.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 29, 2016)

Okay, legitimately the craziest solve ever:

F R2 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B U' B L2 B
7.77
inspection: z2 y 
cross: D R' L2 D
F2L1: U L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L2: U L U L'
F2L3: U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L4: U R' U' R
OLL: Skippie
PLL: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'
39 moves/7.77 sec = 5.01 TPS

PB single by an entire second. Just...wat


----------



## hugg (Nov 30, 2016)

I got a PB single the other day - my second sub-16.

Scramble: R' B2 L F2 R D2 B2 R U2 L2 B2 D' L' B D R2 D' B2 L2 B

Inspection: X2

Cross (white): U' R' F (3)
F2L1 (blue-orange): R' U' R U' R' U2 R F U' F' (10)
F2L2 (blue-red): U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F (8)
F2L3 (green-red): R' U' R U' R' U R U' B U' B' (11)
F2L4 (green-orange): U2 B' U' B U2 B' U' B (8)
OLL: Y R2' D' R U2' R' D R U2 R (9)
PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (7)

15.583 seconds
56 moves
3.59 TPS

It was my first time reconstructing a solve. I didn't have video, so it took some trial and error. While working on the reconstruction I found a few other ways of doing the F2L - some more efficient than what I used; but the way I did it gave me a lucky last layer - headlights OLL and an H-perm with no AUF.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 30, 2016)

FINALLY. Second solve was a PLL skip, rest were full step. Valk 3 M (I added some 50K to slow it down a little bit and it's quite nice now). EDIT: Rolled into a 8.84 Ao12 with a counting high 10 -.-

Ao5: *7.98*

1. (7.51) R2 U' F2 R' U L2 F U R B R2 L2 F' U2 F2 B U2 F L2 R
2. 7.69 L2 F2 R2 B R2 B L2 F R2 F' R2 U' F' D2 L U L' U2 F U' L
3. 8.66 R2 B' U' R B' L' U D R2 D2 L B2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 R U2 B'
4. (14.01) B' U' L B U' R D R' B' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U'
5. 7.60 D2 R U2 R U' B D2 B' D L D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U B2

6. 8.94 U F2 U L B R' L2 B L R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B' 
7. 10.82 F L2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R' B' U2 B U L2 D' L F' D2 
8. 9.96 F2 R' F2 L' D2 R U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D' U' R F' D2 B2 L' F2 D 
9. 9.96 F' D2 L' B R U R U' D' F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B' L2 U 
10. 8.77 F2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U F' L D B' F U L2 B' R2 
11. 8.29 R' U' R2 L' D F B2 L' R2 F L2 B R2 L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D' 
12. 7.73 B2 R U' B L' B' U' B' L F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 R F2 D


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 30, 2016)

Megaminx PBs yay
Ao12 - 1:26.74
Ao5 - 1:23.04
_Mo3 - 1:23.04_
*Single - 1:18.14*

1:22.34, 1:28.48, 1:30.44, 1:33.21, 1:29.85, 1:30.89, 1:23.08, _1:22.41, 1:27.91, 1:18.77_, (1:34.91), *(1:18.14)*

This session is looking like I might have a sub-1:30 ao50 too, so I'll update when I'm done.
E: 1:29.96 ao50! Had to roll 5 solves, but I got it!
Now I need to do an ao100, cause my PB ao100 is seven seconds slower lol


Also, 4 line-long signature lol what?


----------



## Meow (Nov 30, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> FINALLY. Second solve was a PLL skip, rest were full step. Valk 3 M (I added some 50K to slow it down a little bit and it's quite nice now). EDIT: Rolled into a 8.84 Ao12 with a counting high 10 -.-
> 
> Ao5: *7.98*
> 
> ...


Niiiice counting 10 and is this cross on bottom now????


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 30, 2016)

Meow said:


> Niiiice counting 10 and is this cross on bottom now????


Of course not


----------



## Cale S (Nov 30, 2016)

what 

Average of 5: 11.84
1. (14.45) (4, 3) / (5, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -4) / (4, 0)
2. 11.52 (-5, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, -2)
3. 12.32 (-3, 5) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / 
4. 11.69 (-5, 0) / (6, 3) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -5)
5. (11.04) (-5, 6) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, -2) / (4, -3) / (-2, 0)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 13.60
1. 14.45 (4, 3) / (5, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, -4) / (4, 0)
2. 11.52 (-5, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, -2)
3. 12.32 (-3, 5) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / 
4. 11.69 (-5, 0) / (6, 3) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, -5)
5. (11.04) (-5, 6) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, -2) / (4, -3) / (-2, 0)
6. 12.72 (-5, -3) / (6, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / 
7. (17.32) (-5, 6) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, -5) / (5, -1) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -2)
8. 17.03 (0, 5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -2) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0)
9. 15.61 (6, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4) / (4, -4) / (5, -4) / (0, -2)
10. 14.51 (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1)
11. 14.28 (0, 2) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, -4) / (6, -5) / (-4, -4) / 
12. 11.88 (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -3) / (6, 0) / (0, -4)


----------



## Torch (Nov 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> Goal: Sub-40 feet ao12
> Deadline: December 31st 2016



Got it!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-30
avg of 12: 38.82

Time List:
1. 43.31 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 D' B' U2 B' U F' U2 L' U F2
2. 36.61 D R U2 D' B L B U' B R B2 R2 U2 L' F2 L F2 U2 B2 R'
3. 39.54 B2 R2 U2 B F R2 U2 B L2 D2 B U B' U F D L D' B L'
*4. 38.67 L2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B R2 B' L' B' D' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 
5. 38.15 L' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 R B D' B F' U B *
_*6. (30.11) U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B D2 U R F2 R F2 U' L B 
7. 42.54 F2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 F U2 B2 L2 F U' R2 U' R2 U R D L' R' 
8. 30.40 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B' R D U L B U2 L' D2 F' *_
9. 42.75 D2 B L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' U L' B2 D F2 R' U' L U'
10. 36.36 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 L U' L F' L2 D' B F2 L' D' F
11. (45.35) L F B U' L' F R2 D2 R F2 U' R2 F2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D'
12. 39.91 D2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 U R D2 B2 L B D L' R

*Bold *is 35.74 ao5, _italic _is 34.35 mo3

The 30.11 had an AntiNiklas+U2 for LL, the 30.40's LL was R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R canceled into an H perm with no AUF.


----------



## Meow (Nov 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> Got it!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-30
> avg of 12: 38.82
> ...



For 1LLL on the 30.40: F R U R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Torch (Nov 30, 2016)

Meow said:


> For 1LLL on the 30.40: F R U R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'


Good to know, thanks! Technically mine was 1LLL too since I recognized the whole LL as soon as I finished F2L.


----------



## Meow (Nov 30, 2016)

R' U2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 R D2 F L R D L2 F2 R D' L

z' x// inspection 
B' L F L' U' R'// xcross
y R' U' R// second pair
L' U' L U' L' U L// third pair
F' U' F// fourth pair
U' U' M' U M U2 M' U M U// Ell + auf
33 moves/ 5.28= 6.25 tps
Why do I lockup LL every time I'm about to get a 4!!
Lol solve


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Nov 30, 2016)

I think I'm finally sub-50 on 4x4 (at home). so happy and psyched for my next comp so I can crush my current official pb


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 30, 2016)

megaminx
47.71 avg5
49.19 avg12

on cam, but on my phone which was sitting on a music stand, forgot to charge my Gopro... Not gonna upload because the angle isn't that great, would have just uploaded if I would have gotten a sub40 PB single.
Which I still haven't got, just 3 sub41's and tons of sub42's


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 30, 2016)

ohh
(8.44) 9.77 10.81 11.54 (13.66) = 10.71 squan avg5
ok


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 1, 2016)

Meow said:


> R' U2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 R D2 F L R D L2 F2 R D' L
> 
> z' x// inspection
> B' L F L' U' R'// xcross
> ...


Not even...
Gj sub-me tho

E: Chocked in f2l after I noticed it was really lucky
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-30
single: 5.88
Time List:
1. 5.88 B2 L2 D2 B L2 B U2 R2 F D2 F' D F L B L' D R' U' L U

x2
F' R U R' F R D2 R' F2 (R L) U2 L'
bleh
d' R U2' R' U R U' R
U2 y' R U R' U' R U R'
U F R U R' U' F'
U R' U L' U2' R U' R' U2 L
BRUH


----------



## Torch (Dec 1, 2016)

5. (29.47) R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D R D2 B U' R D2 L R2 F'

F' L F' R' U F2 x'
L' R U2 R' L
R' U' R U' R' U' R
U' L U L'
U2 F U F'
R' F' L F' L' F2 R
F R' F L2 F' R F L2 F2 U

43/29.47 = 1.46 TPS (50 QTM/29.47 = 1.70 QTPS)

Fullstep sub-30! Had the easiest PLL and one of the easiest OLLs though, and a crazy F2L.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 1, 2016)

Megaminx

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-1
avg of 5: 1:21.94
_mean of 3: 1:20.37_

Time List:
1. 1:23.08, (1:28.31), _1:22.44, (1:18.38), 1:20.27_
Also, 1:25.01 ao12. So close .


Am I even allowed to be this fast yet?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 1, 2016)

8.61 3x3 avg100 PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 1, 2016)

11:22.30 lonely Guildford Challenge, probably 2nd in the world after Lucas Wesche's 9:28 lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 1, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-1
single: 1:17.06

Time List:
1. 1:17.05 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

LL = Antisune + Long-Uperm

PB single but
I finished antisune at like 1:13, and just locked up/fumbled the cube during the Uperm.
Rip sub-1:15

EDIT:
1:17.57 pb fail
I just cant get a really good single. This should have been sub-1:16

Finished the rest of the solves. Sub-1:30 ao100 is pretty cool. I think I can roll 11 solves.
ao100 - 1:29.14
ao50 - 1:28.11 also got a better ao50
At MCC alpha 2017, I think I can get rid of ray and mason as nemesis's. If I can go that is.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 2, 2016)

THRASHED PB AO5 FROM 9.36 TO THIS. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
avg of 5: 9.04

Time List:
1. 8.42 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L R' U2 L B' F' L B' L' U2 R' D2 U R' 
2. 9.30 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 L D' U' B' R2 F' U2 F R 
3. (11.53) L' D2 R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' L D2 R' B' U' B2 U2 F' 
4. 9.37 D F' L2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 R' D F' L D R2 
5. (7.99) D2 B2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 U L' D' R2 D2 B2 D B L R' D2

The PLL skip on the last solve really saved it, made a counting 8.42 :O
Pretty much just easy crosses, High TPS +Lookahead


----------



## asacuber (Dec 2, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> THRASHED PB AO5 FROM 9.36 TO THIS.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
> avg of 5: 9.04
> ...



I give up


300th in USA for sum of ranks single


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 2, 2016)

Just got a sub-20 OH single PB with a super-easy F2L. Also some nice improvement in general (Ao100 dropped from 40.34 to 35.24) despite not having done any timed OH solves for like two months, lolwut.

19.38 L F2 R L' B F2 L2 B2 R F2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 B
y z
U' B2 F2 U F2 // xxcross (5/5)
x R2 U2 R U R' U2 // third slot (6/11)
x' U' R U // F2L (3/14)
z r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL (10/24)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' F' // PLL (15/39)
(Could've been a 25-move solution if I didn't mess up the third slot. Oh well.)


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 2, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
single: 5.80

Time List:
1. 5.80 D R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L' R F' R2 U' L2 R U' F'

fruruf j perm again

6.29 Fullstep on cam! lol f2l, but ill take it
ALSO
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
single: 6.96
Time List:
1. 6.96 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -5)

BRUH cubeshape and epll skip on cam!


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 3, 2016)

6.50 ao50



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
avg of 50: 6.50

Time List:
1. 5.87 L' D L2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' L' B D2 R2 D' B' R' D2
2. (5.30) D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B U2 L2 D F D' U2 R2 F2 R D F2
3. 6.89 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' U R D2 R D' L' U F' L'
4. 6.60 F' B' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' D R' L2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2
5. 5.81 F' L' B2 D' L2 B' L F' D B2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 U2
6. (5.44) D R D2 L B2 D2 L B2 R B L U' F2 U' R' D2 U2 R
7. 7.07 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D F2 B L2 D B2 U' L2 F' U2 L D
8. 7.02 L U R2 B2 D2 F2 B D F' L B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2
9. 6.18 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 D R B2 U2 B' F D2 L' R2 U'
10. 6.68 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 F' R2 B D' L' R2 U L' D U
11. 7.02 F D2 R' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 R B U2 L R B U L' U
12. 7.10 F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 L D2 U' R F2 L B
13. 5.74 R2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F R2 B D' R' F2 U2 F' U' B D2 L U'
14. 6.88 L2 B' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 D B2 F2 D L' R2 B' U F' U
15. 5.55 U' R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U' B U' F' R' B U F2 D'
16. 6.95 R2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D' F2 R U R2 U' B' F2 R'
17. 6.70 R' B2 D B U' L' U F B' L2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L'
18. (8.68) L2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' U B2 R U F U F2 D B D' R' F L2
19. 5.45 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 F' U' R2 D2 L' F'
20. (7.96) L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R B2 F' R F2 L2 F' U' F
21. 7.14 F D2 L F' L2 B L' U B U2 R B2 L B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2
22. (8.03) F' U D' L' B2 R2 D2 F L' F' L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' B2 R2 B R
23. 5.64 R' L2 F' D2 B U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B D' L' D2 U F' R2 B' L' F
24. 6.88 R D2 F' D' B' R F' D B D2 L' D2 F2 R L2 F2 R2 L B'
25. 7.39 R2 D F' R' F2 D2 R' L U L F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F L2 F'
26. 5.64 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B' F D' R U B' U' R2 D2 L2
27. 5.92 R2 L2 B U2 R' B U B' D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R L2 F2 B2 R' D
28. 6.58 D F2 D R' U' L2 F' D B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R B'
29. 7.34 D2 L' F2 R D2 L' R2 D2 B D2 R' D F' D' B' U' L' B'
30. 6.83 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' L F' L D2 B2 L B' L' F2 R
31. 7.07 B' U B' D R2 L' D B2 L2 F' B2 R2 U' B2 U' D' F2 B2 D F2 U2
32. 5.58 B2 D L' F' D' L' U' L' F' R U2 F2 U2 D2 L F2 U2 L' D2 R'
33. 7.54 D' R' D2 R F2 L' U2 L D2 U2 R2 B U' R2 B2 L' F2 D' U' B
34. 6.29 D2 L2 F' U' R B R2 U2 F B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L'
35. 6.27 F L2 F2 B' R2 U2 D' L' B L U D2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 U B2 U' L2
36. 7.04 B' L U F' D B' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 U2
37. 6.36 D' R2 L U' B' R2 B D' L F2 R2 U D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 D'
38. 7.03 F L2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' U2 L' D' U F' D' B' U
39. 6.83 R2 U D R' F2 B2 U2 F' U D2 L2 F R2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 D2
40. 5.53 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 B D B2 U' B R' F U2 L' F2 D' U'
41. 7.22 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R F D2 B' L D B R' U
42. 6.59 U R B2 F2 L' R2 B2 R B2 U2 R U' F2 L F2 L B L' F' R2
43. 6.01 D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U' L' B2 F2 R B D2 L2 F2 D'
44. 6.32 R2 B R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F D' R' B' F2 D' R F L2 D'
45. 6.13 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 U' R U L2 F R2 D L2 D2 U' L'
46. 6.96 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L D2 L R' D' B D B U R2 B2 F U L
47. 5.80 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D U' F2 U' B' U R' B U' R D2 F' L' B'
48. 6.17 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' L D2 L' B2 R
49. 6.23 F D' R L2 B R D B' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 R'
50. (5.34) R2 B L D2 R' B' L' D L F U2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 F L2 B D


----------



## Cale S (Dec 3, 2016)

AUFless LL skip

D F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 F L B2 L' F2 D2 B R' B2 U'

z2 B L U' R2 U2 F2 D2 
y2 R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' 
y2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U R 
U2 F U F' U R U R' 
y' R' F R U R U' R' F'


----------



## asacuber (Dec 3, 2016)

YASSSS FINALLY SUB 50 YEAH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-3
single: 49.59

Time List:
1. 49.59 Rw' U L2 Uw2 F2 R' U D2 Uw' R2 U2 Rw' D' R Rw' B2 Uw' Rw Uw' U B L Rw' Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F B2 D R U' R D Uw2 F R2 Rw2 Fw' F

No parity, ridiculous 3-2-3 and easy LL(back sune J perm)(No, it wasnt niklas ;P)

Also skewb PBs:

yesterday 4.28 ao5(counting 2 RIP)
today 4.18 ao5
and 5.08 ao12 which had 4.36 ao5 which consisted of 2 1-looked solves


----------



## kake123 (Dec 3, 2016)

6x6 PB mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-3
mean of 3: *3:10.067*

Time List:
1. 3:09.196
2. 3:09.492
3. 3:11.512


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2016)

(5.66) R' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 D R U' B2 L' D2 U2 L' B'

y R' F R2 D U' L F' L'
U' L' U L
U' R U R2' U' R
R U R' U2' R U' R
y2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R
R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2 R U R' U R U
fullstep pb (if this is considered fullstep)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 3, 2016)

nice feet avg12:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-3
avg of 12: 33.65

Time List:
1. 31.68 L U B2 D L' F' R B U2 L U2 D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B 
2. 34.72 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 B R2 B D' B F2 U2 L B R' D2 U F 
3. 32.69 F2 U2 D R L F2 U' F' D F2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 
4. 35.88 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L B L2 U2 B2 U L F R 
5. 36.63 L D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D U' F U L' U' F' U' B R' B' 
6. 32.11 R2 U2 F L' U' R' F2 R' B' L' F2 U2 L B2 R B2 U2 R D2 
7. 33.50 F2 U' R' D2 F R' F D' F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B R2 L2 B' U' 
8. 34.00 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F' D U' F' L2 R' B' D2 R2 F L' 
9. (39.22) F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D R' D' B' D2 L F R' F2 R2 F' 
10. (28.03) B' R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 R B2 U' R2 D F L' R U2 R2 
11. 33.84 L' F' R' F L U2 D L' U' F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 L 
12. 31.43 B' U2 F R2 B L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 D' B' F' L D' U2 R' D2 L U2


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 3, 2016)

6.47 ao50 and 6.61 ao100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-3
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 4.87
worst: 9.76

mean of 3
current: 7.04 (σ = 1.37)
best: 5.58 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 5
current: 6.33 (σ = 0.69)
best: 5.74 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 6.62 (σ = 0.83)
best: 6.16 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 50
current: 6.76 (σ = 0.68)
best: 6.47 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 100
current: 6.61 (σ = 0.64)
best: 6.61 (σ = 0.64)

Average: 6.61 (σ = 0.64)
Mean: 6.67

Time List:
1. 5.84 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F' L' D2 B' R D2 L F2 R' 
2. 5.65 U' R' U2 F R' B R2 U L' B U R2 U2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 
3. 6.41 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 L' D' F' R' B2 L D' R U' B 
4. 6.08 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 L' B' D L R D' L2 U L' F' 
5. 6.32 D F2 L U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L D2 F2 L F D' F' R2 F U' F R 
6. 6.49 U2 L' F' D2 F2 B U' F R2 D2 L' F2 L D2 L F2 D2 R' D2 U' 
7. 6.90 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R B' D2 F' D2 U' F U2 L' B2 
8. 6.65 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R F R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R 
9. 6.38 F2 L U2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 U2 B D2 R' F2 R D' F D' R B2 
10. 6.31 U' D' L' U2 L2 D' F' L U' R F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 
11. 6.51 R2 B' U B L' D L2 U' B U R2 U D' R2 U' F2 B2 D2 B 
12. 6.65 L B' D2 B D2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 B R U R D B D2 L F D2 
13. 5.76 B R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U2 D' L D2 F' U' B D L 
14. 5.68 L2 U L2 D F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 U' F D' L F 
15. 7.57 F U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 F' L' R F U' F2 R U2 F' D2 B' 
16. 6.84 B' U2 D2 B' D' R2 F' L U2 F2 D2 F R2 F' D2 F' D2 B' R2 D' 
17. 6.46 F' D F D2 R' B U D2 L U B2 R2 U R2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B' 
18. 6.41 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L F2 D U L D2 B F D 
19. 6.49 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 B L' F D' R2 B U2 L' D' U' 
20. 6.93 U2 L D2 R' F R U' D' B L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 
21. 8.34 D U R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 B' L2 U2 F' L B2 L2 B L U 
22. 7.33 B2 L2 D2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L U2 B2 U' F' D' F R D U L2 F' U 
23. 6.35 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B D' B L U' F D2 L2 B2 F 
24. 7.52 R' D' L F L U2 B R L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 D L 
25. 6.61 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B' L F L2 U B2 F2 U F' 
26. 6.52 D' U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F R F' L' B D' B R2 U' F2 
27. 6.40 U2 R D2 R U B' L' F' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L' 
28. 6.85 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L F2 R2 F D B L2 D U B2 
29. 6.39 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 F L2 U' R B' L' R B' L2 F2 
30. 5.37 R U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 D B F' L' D' F2 L2 F R B 
31. 6.09 D B R2 F2 R' D' B R' U' D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 L F' 
32. 5.28 R' B' R F B2 U2 B D B2 R F2 U B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 
33. 6.22 B D L U' L2 F D' F' L F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 D' 
34. 5.79 F2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 B' D F' L' R2 F U' F' D2 B' 
35. 5.32 B' L F' U' D B2 U2 L2 F' D' L B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 
36. 8.83 L R2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 R' F2 U' L U2 F' D R2 U' 
37. 7.71 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 B' L F' U2 B2 F' D2 U L' B' 
38. 5.69 F D F D2 R U2 L' B2 U F2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 F' L 
39. 7.11 U F' L B' U' L' F' B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 D 
40. 6.22 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 L' U L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B L' B2 U 
41. 7.41 R2 B D2 F L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B R F L2 D' U L U' 
42. 6.73 F R2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 F' U F' R U' F' R' F' D' F' 
43. 6.48 R' D' R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 F L U F' D B' U2 R B2 
44. 5.50 D' F2 B' L2 U D' L F U' D' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F U2 B2 
45. 7.02 L' F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 R D2 L' F' D' F2 U' R D' U' B2 L F 
46. 6.95 D F2 R2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F R2 D' U' R' F' U R U B' 
47. 7.18 U B L2 B' D2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' U B F' D U2 R' B D2 U' 
48. 6.17 B U R L U2 F L' B' U B U2 D R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 
49. 4.89 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R' F' U B' U' F L B' R' 
50. 6.09 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L2 D' B' D F L' D2 B2 R' F R' U' 
51. 7.44 R2 L2 F B2 L' U F' R2 B' R F2 R2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U 
52. 6.38 F L2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F D' F' D' R U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D 
53. 6.67 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L U' R' U' F L2 B' R' 
54. 6.73 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 D2 U L U L' B' R2 D F L2 U' 
55. 5.31 B' L' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 U L2 D2 B' F R' D F 
56. 7.95 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' D' L' B' R2 F D U L D' 
57. 8.20 F L2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 L' B2 D' L2 F' D2 B R' B D2 U' 
58. 7.23 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L' B2 L B2 R B' F2 L' B2 F D R2 U 
59. 4.87 F L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B' L2 F' D' L U F L2 D U' L R D 
60. 6.76 B' U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 B R F' D U' L2 R2 B' 
61. 6.20 R' U2 L' B2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B' R2 U2 B2 R D' B2 R 
62. 9.57 U' R' D B U B R2 L' U L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B 
63. 7.16 D U2 R B2 D2 L R B2 U2 L' F2 D F' L2 U F D2 B L2 D2 
64. 7.71 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R' B' F2 L' U' F' D2 U' 
65. 6.37 F2 L B R2 U2 B2 L U R' F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' B U2 F U2 L2 
66. 5.87 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 F R F' D L' R' D' B' D' U2 F2 
67. 6.25 D2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 U F2 U L D' U2 F L2 B L' D' U R' D' 
68. 6.58 R' U2 B2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R F D F' U2 R2 U' R2 B' F L2 
69. 7.10 D B2 F2 R' F2 U2 R B2 L F2 U2 D F D2 B' D' R' U2 
70. 6.19 F D' L' D2 F U' B D' F U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' 
71. 6.19 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L U R B' R2 U' F' L 
72. 6.50 B2 R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U' B U' F' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B 
73. 6.91 U D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F U2 B' R2 U R' D' U B2 D2 U2 L2 
74. 7.37 F' U2 R' U R2 L' B2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L U' 
75. 6.64 R2 D' B2 U B' D' L F' L D L2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 
76. 6.56 B' R U R' U B' D L F R2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U 
77. 5.55 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 R F2 U2 L2 D' U2 F' R' F2 D2 F U R B' 
78. 6.28 D L' F D' B2 R' U D B' D B D2 B L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 
79. 8.12 L F2 L2 B' R L F B' R B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U L2 R 
80. 9.31 R2 D2 F D2 B' F R2 U2 B' R2 D L2 U2 R' B' R2 B2 U' R2 D 
81. 6.06 L2 U2 L D2 F2 R B2 U2 R U2 R F D U' B' U' F' U2 B' F2 
82. 6.72 F2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 U' L B' F' R2 D2 R B F2 L 
83. 6.66 B' D2 B2 U2 D2 L D R' L2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 
84. 7.29 B' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 F D L' U B' D2 U 
85. 6.81 D R2 F R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U' L D2 R2 B' D' R B' L' 
86. 7.73 D B2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 U' F R2 U' B' D U B' F2 
87. 6.50 F R2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F D' F2 D2 L2 D' R D2 U2 B D2 
88. 6.62 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L B' L' R B' L' B' F2 D2 L' 
89. 5.79 U' F' R' B D2 F L U' F2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 D2 
90. 9.76 F U R2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 R' B R2 D2 B L' B' L2 B 
91. 5.44 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R D U B' U' F' D L2 U R 
92. 6.79 L2 U F2 L F' R2 L U' R' F U D L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 
93. 7.10 F' R2 B' R' U' D' R D2 R' F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 
94. 6.73 B2 D F2 B R' D' L F L' F R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 
95. 6.79 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 B' F D' R B2 F L D' F L' U2 
96. 5.98 B2 D2 L2 R' B2 D2 R U2 L R' U' L2 R2 B U' F2 R2 D' B' R' 
97. 5.87 B2 R2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L D U F' L B' R' D L U2 
98. 5.62 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R' D' U' B L B2 U2 F' R 
99. 7.11 B L2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 R D2 B2 R' B2 D B2 L' R' D' F' R2 F' 
100. 8.35 D2 L B2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 B D' L2 F D B2 L' B' R U


----------



## Meow (Dec 4, 2016)

Average: 7.58
Best: 7.05
Worst: 8.97
Mean: 7.75
Standard Deviation: 0.71

1: 7.21 R B D' R B' U L' U' D R2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 B' L2 B
2: 7.45 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 B R D' R D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F'
3: 8.10 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B L2 U L R2 D R2 B' F U R'
4: (8.97) R2 F2 B L D R2 B R U' R F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2
5: (7.05) D2 F D2 L2 B' F' D2 B L2 F D2 R' U' F' R2 U' F' D2 F' U2 R
not bad, all fullstep


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid average, lots of easy scrambles.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 4, 2016)

Been doing some OH:
7.09 Single
9.374 AO5
10.801 AO12
11.146 AO50
11.354 AO100


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 4, 2016)

15.50 Official sq1 average, room for improvement but it is a good jump from 19. Also, 5 Official 3x3 sub-8s, all of which were done with OLL around 5.9-6.1. Gives me hope!


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Been doing some OH:
> 7.09 Single
> 9.374 AO5
> 10.801 AO12
> ...



0.01 off UWR Ao100...


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-3
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 10.75
worst: 19.01

mean of 3
current: 15.72 (σ = 1.26)
best: 12.76 (σ = 1.45)

avg of 5
current: 15.49 (σ = 0.96)
best: 12.95 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 12
current: 15.67 (σ = 0.69)
best: 13.53 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 50
current: 14.94 (σ = 1.20)
best: 14.39 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 100
current: 14.76 (σ = 1.09)
best: *14.76* (σ = 1.09)

Average: 14.76 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 14.75


yeee sub-15 ao100
oh cool and sub-13 ao5

I think everything here is PB except single and mo3


Spoiler: Time List:



1. 14.73 F' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U L2 U2 L D2 F2 U B2 F L' D R' 
2. 13.23 R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' F L' R2 D R2 U R U2 L D2 
3. 13.80 U R2 D B2 D R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B' U R B U2 R D' B' D' B 
4. 14.67 F2 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 L B2 F2 U R2 D' B R U' L2 F L' 
5. 17.70 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' B' U2 L' D U' R' F' D' R' B' 
6. 15.71 R' B2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D F R2 U L' B D R U2 
7. 15.20 R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 D' F2 U B' D' B2 L' B 
8. 13.01 R2 L U R' U' B' R' U D' B' R2 D' R2 B2 U D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 
9. 13.51 L2 D2 R F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 B D' F' U' L U F' R2 D2 L 
10. 14.26 U' F' U2 D' L U L' F' R B2 U2 B' R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B' 
11. 13.84 B' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 F R' F D' B F' L B' R2 
12. 16.66 U2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B' U L' R B D R' B2 F2 U2 
13. 13.48 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U' F2 U2 F R B L2 U2 L B D U2 R' 
14. 17.26 D' B2 D' L2 R2 D U2 L2 D R2 U' B' U R D F R B2 F U B 
15. 14.22 R' U R B D F U2 D' R D2 L' D2 B2 R L B2 U2 R' B2 D 
16. 16.42 R' U F L U D' R2 F U2 L' F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U D2 B2 
17. 16.20 R L' B D' B L' B L D' B U' B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 
18. 12.83 D R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 F' L' U2 F' D B' L' B' L R 
19. 13.71 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' F2 L' D2 L' U2 L U R' F L' D' R B D2 R' D' 
20. 13.46 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U F' L D' F' R B' F' D U 
21. 15.54 B' R U L2 D B' R2 D B L' F2 U2 D2 R F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F 
22. 15.44 R' B R2 F D2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B L F D' F U' L R2 U' F2 
23. 15.22 F R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R D' B L' F2 U R B U2 
24. 13.04 F2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 U' L F R2 F' R' F U R 
25. 14.64 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F R2 B D2 F U2 R D L' B' D2 B2 D F' L2 F' 
26. 15.16 B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B F2 R D2 F D2 F' L D U2 
27. 14.08 L' R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U B2 D B D B2 D2 B2 U2 F' R F' 
28. 14.07 R' U2 L' U2 R U2 R' D2 R' B2 R' D B' L' B2 U R D' F U R' 
29. 13.75 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 F D2 L2 R2 F U2 L' D2 L' B U' L2 B F2 U L' 
30. 13.69 D R' B2 L' F2 D' L' F U2 F D2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 F' B' D' 
31. 15.83 R2 D2 F D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B L' D' F U2 R B' F' U' R' 
32. 14.86 D' R' U2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R F R B L2 U' F2 R D' 
33. 15.19 U2 L' U2 F2 B' R L U' R B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 
34. 15.08 L2 B' R' B' U R L' D' F R B2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' 
35. 15.43 R2 D F2 R2 F' R2 L F L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 L 
36. 15.03 R' D' R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L' U' F' U' F L' R' U2 
37. 13.81 U' B' D' L' F' D2 B' R F' U2 F B R2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 R 
38. 13.47 B2 F R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R F U B2 F2 L B' F2 D U' 
39. 14.11 B2 D2 B' L2 F D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 R B2 L D F' L' B D F' U' 
40. 14.98 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 L' F D B F2 R' F U2 B2 U' 
41. 15.30 R F U F R' F2 U D F' R F2 R' U2 R U2 F2 D2 R' U2 
42. 14.84 L2 R2 U2 F2 D U L2 B2 U' F2 R B F' D' R D' U' F2 L' F 
43. 14.76 D' R2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' L2 D L2 B' U' F' L' D R2 D L R' U 
44. 14.19 F2 U2 B L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R D' L2 D' F2 L' B' D' U 
45. 13.81 F2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 D' R2 B' U' R' D' L' F2 L' 
46. 14.49 L2 B L' F' U R' U L' U2 B' L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 
47. 15.26 U B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L2 R B F2 L2 R D F' R' B2 D 
48. 12.86 L U F' R B' L D B' R' D2 F R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 
49. 16.39 D2 L2 F U2 F D2 B F R2 D2 F D R' U2 F D2 F2 U' L2 B' R 
50. 10.75 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 F' D' R F2 R U' F L2 B2 F' 
51. 16.17 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' U2 F' R F R D2 B F2 
52. 13.64 R F' L' D L2 D' B U2 F' R B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 
53. 14.20 D2 B2 U2 L U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' U' R' B' R2 U' B D2 B2 
54. 15.26 F2 U2 D' L' B2 R' D R B U F' D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 
55. 16.40 D2 R U R L2 F2 B L' B D2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U L2 D' B2 
56. 19.01 R' B' U' F2 L F2 B D F2 D2 F2 L B2 L' F2 U2 B2 R D' 
57. 13.23 B R' D2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' B' R' F' L B' D L 
58. 15.57 R L2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D F R' B F2 D' R' F2 D' 
59. 14.59 B2 L F' R2 D B' L' U2 L D L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 
60. 15.39 U L2 D F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 L B F' L B2 U2 B' D 
61. 12.99 F' D2 F' U R' B R' D2 F L D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 U L2 D' 
62. 14.08 U' B U D L2 B' L' F' U' B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 F 
63. 11.20 L' U2 R' F2 L F2 D2 L' F2 L2 F U2 L2 U B' F2 L U' R2 B' 
64. 17.46 F2 U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L B2 F2 L' U R2 B' U' F2 D F' U2 F2 
65. 11.94 D2 R2 L' B U2 F D B' R U2 D2 F2 L' U2 R B2 R F2 L2 F' 
66. 13.85 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' D2 B' R2 B L' B2 D B2 D2 L D U' L2 R' B 
67. 13.04 F L D B D2 R' B' U L D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 
68. 15.41 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 F U B F' R' F' D' B' R' D' 
69. 13.47 D2 L' B2 F2 L R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R B' R' D' F2 L U F D L 
70. 12.03 U2 F L D R' F2 D B' D U2 R U2 F2 B2 L F2 L D2 R' 
71. 13.94 B L' B2 D2 L U L U B' R2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 D R2 D' L2 R' 
72. 14.47 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R' F2 D2 L' B U B D' L' U2 L' B' U' R 
73. 13.34 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' D2 U F' D2 B' F2 L D2 F' 
74. 16.10 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D R2 U' B R' U2 L D L' B R2 B 
75. 16.14 D2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' B R2 D' U R' D F U' B 
76. 16.49 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 L2 D2 B U F2 R' F' D2 R2 F' 
77. 14.51 U2 R D B2 D2 F R2 L' F' D2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 
78. 16.08 D B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F L2 F D' B' L D2 B D' R2 
79. 14.39 B D2 R2 B U2 L2 F U2 F L2 D' B L' B R U2 B' F' R U' 
80. 15.32 B' U D R F' B D' L R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D R2 D R' 
81. 16.68 L' R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 B' L2 U' B D' F D' L R 
82. 14.76 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U L B' D' U' R' D R B' U F' 
83. 12.53 R2 F' L2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' R' D' L' R2 U' B2 L2 B' L2 F2 
84. 13.06 L U' B' U L' U R' B L B2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' D' B2 
85. 15.31 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' B D' F2 R B2 D' L2 F' D2 
86. 16.98 D2 L F2 R B2 L R F2 R2 B2 R B' D R' B2 U' L2 F L' U2 R' 
87. 13.31 F2 D' R U' L D2 L D B U2 L' U2 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 
88. 15.61 L B2 R2 F2 L F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B D' F2 D2 F' R' D2 U' L U 
89. 15.59 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L U' B2 L F L' R' B' 
90. 16.65 L R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B U' F' R2 B' R' F' D' B' 
91. 15.33 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 B L R2 F2 R' F' L' F' U' R' 
92. 16.47 B' D2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 R B2 F U' L' B' L' R' B 
93. 15.32 B2 F2 R U2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 R2 F R' D' U B R' U' F' L2 
94. 14.94 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' L' U' R2 F D L' D2 R' 
95. 15.84 L' D R2 D2 B' L2 U R D F' D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 
96. 14.30 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' U F' R2 D F L' B' D2 L2 
97. 16.25 U' B2 L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 L R' D B' F L' D B2 D' U' 
98. 16.93 F' U B2 U R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F' U L' U B R2 B' L2 
99. 14.42 L' U' R2 L B2 D2 B' U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 R2 F R2 L' 
100. 15.80 U2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U' L' R D F2 D B F2


----------



## asacuber (Dec 4, 2016)

YASSS FINALLY SUB 2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-4
avg of 5: 1.93

Time List:
1. (3.22) F' R F' R2 U' F' U' F U' 
2. 1.97 U' R' U R' U R2 U R' U' 
3. (1.83) R' U' R U R' U' F R2 F2 
4. 1.92 F R2 F R F' U R F R' 
5. 1.90 F R U' R' U R F U2 R'

Almost pure sub 2


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 4, 2016)

New PB average of 5 of 21.639 today:
1. (18.437) R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 U R' F D B2 F' U' R B
2. (28.606) U2 B F L2 B2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2 L' B' R' D F2 L R' F' U2 L
3. 18.569 F2 D B2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B F2 U L D U2 F' U2 L2
4. 25.249 U F2 R U F2 R U L B R2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2
5. 21.260 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D L2 U L2 R' D2 R' F R' B' L' D2 U B'

As well as a 15.992 on-cam, my second fastest solve as of yet:





Also, my first sub-5 average on 2x2 was a 4.3:


----------



## kake123 (Dec 4, 2016)

Megaminx PB session

Average of 5/5: *1:28.798*
Average of 12/12: *1:33.971*
Standard deviation: 7.108
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:19.601
Worst time: 1:55.692

1:29.865, (1:51.147+), 1:27.773, (1:27.562), 1:28.757 = 1:28.798 ave5

1:30.626, 1:29.865, 1:51.147+, 1:27.773, 1:27.562, 1:28.757, 1:36.249, (1:55.692), (1:19.601), 1:41.250, 1:30.390, 1:36.091 = 1:33.971 ave12


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2016)

3.42 3x3 LL ao100


----------



## porkynator (Dec 4, 2016)

Great results for me at PoliMi Open this weekend!
First place in:
3BLD (with PB, but not NR, single 25.55).
4BLD (with PB 4:02)
5BLD (with PB 12:13)
FMC (with PB 26.63, posting solves soon)
OH

And third place in clock lol.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 4, 2016)

accomplishment: failed so bad in round two of NZ nats that I didn't make finals and ur hopes of being national champion are crushed


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 4, 2016)

totally unexpected, I don't even practice OH
1. 16.89 R' F2 L2 D' L D2 B R B R2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-4
avg of 12: 1:20.22



Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:22.84 Bw2 L U L Dw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 U' Fw' D2 Dw Bw Lw2 Bw2 L' U D' R2 D Fw R' U Dw Rw' Lw F2 B' R2 Uw U2 Bw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' Dw2 L' B' D' L2 D2 Bw F' Rw2 Bw' R' Dw' U' F Dw Lw R2 Fw2 Dw
2. 1:19.03 B U' Bw2 F' U Uw2 L' F2 Dw' B' L2 B F2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 Uw' F Lw' Uw L Fw' B2 D L2 B' Bw Fw R2 Uw Rw2 U' R B2 D' Dw' F2 Uw Rw Bw2 D' Rw' R Uw F2 Fw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 Lw' Dw2 L' U2 Dw' L Bw' B2 F2
3. 1:11.48 D Lw2 F Dw Bw' Rw' Lw U2 Bw' B' Rw Fw' Rw F' Fw Dw D' Fw' U' Lw' Dw' L' D F' B' Lw' Dw F2 U' L Bw' Lw F2 D' Lw F' R2 Fw2 U Uw2 F2 Fw2 Lw Fw' L' Rw Bw B' Uw' B Uw Lw2 L' Rw' D2 R2 Rw' B R2 B2
4. (1:11.43) Fw' Dw U L Dw' U2 D Fw' R2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 D' Bw2 Dw U2 F' R2 U' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 U' Lw Bw L' Rw2 D F Rw Uw2 B F2 D Uw' F2 L' D2 F' Lw Rw Uw' U2 Lw B L2 U Uw' D2 L Rw Uw' Dw U2 L F U' F2 D Fw
5. 1:21.07 Bw2 Lw2 U' Dw Bw' U F' Fw2 Bw2 Rw U2 L2 B L2 U2 Dw2 B2 Bw' F Fw2 R' Bw2 L2 Fw Bw2 B' Lw B' Rw2 U2 B D2 Uw2 Bw Dw' B' L2 Bw R2 B2 Fw' D' R2 Fw D' Rw' F2 Uw Fw' Lw Fw' R2 Dw2 B Uw2 U Dw' F' R' Lw
6. 1:22.83 D' U Rw F2 Fw L Lw2 Fw' F2 Uw Dw' B2 R B' Fw D' U2 L Bw R2 U2 Lw' Dw2 R2 Bw' Rw B2 Dw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw D2 Dw R2 F' Uw2 D' Lw' Fw' D' Uw' L' Bw' Uw' U B2 D B' Lw Rw' U' L2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw Bw
7. 1:21.20 D2 Uw' Rw Dw2 L' B2 U D2 Dw' Bw Lw' Bw' U2 B Fw Lw L R2 U Uw2 L' Dw U R' Bw B2 R Fw' U Bw Lw2 U R Bw2 U Lw L Dw R2 L U' R F' Fw' Uw2 L' Bw R' F L2 D' B R2 Uw' R' Uw2 F U R' Bw
8. (1:46.34) U' R' D' L Dw Fw' L Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw Rw Bw2 Uw' Dw' U B Dw' R B2 F' Uw B F' D Rw2 B2 D2 R2 Lw F2 Lw' Rw Uw2 L2 Uw Rw B' D2 Rw' L2 Fw2 Bw2 U Bw Uw' D' B2 Rw' L' R2 Fw L Lw' Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw D' L'
9. 1:19.56 U L' Fw' D U2 Uw' Dw' Bw Uw2 Rw' U' Rw2 B' D' R2 B2 Fw2 Bw D2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 R2 L Bw' U R2 Uw2 Bw' B2 D' L2 Bw2 D' Dw2 F R' Bw2 Fw2 R' Rw2 U D' F' R B' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F U' R' Fw D2 Dw Bw2 Uw' R Lw'
10. 1:20.78 F U R' D' U2 L2 Dw2 L' U' R2 B2 L' Lw' Fw' Rw2 Bw' Uw' Lw' Fw2 D2 L2 F2 Dw Lw Uw Rw2 D2 Dw U Bw L2 F' U B2 R' L2 Bw2 U2 Uw' L Lw2 R Rw Fw2 Lw Bw2 R' B Fw' D Dw Uw' Fw F' Rw Dw2 F' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2
11. 1:23.66 Uw' R Dw2 Lw U' R U2 Uw2 Fw D2 R Fw Lw2 Bw2 R B Dw2 F2 D2 R' Rw B Lw R' U2 B2 L2 R F' R' Dw Rw2 L' Lw2 R U B' L2 R' Lw2 D2 Uw' U' F2 L' Bw' Lw2 U2 Uw2 Fw' R' D' Uw2 Fw2 U' L Lw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw'
12. 1:19.68 Lw B2 Lw2 Rw F' Bw' B2 D2 Rw U Uw2 F U' B' Uw Bw Rw' F Fw Dw Lw2 Bw2 F' U' Rw' R' U' Uw2 B Bw2 Uw' L2 D Bw2 B F Rw Lw2 F Uw B' Uw Fw' B' Uw2 F U' D2 Uw' Fw' Uw' Dw Fw B2 U Bw2 B2 D2 L2 U2


----------



## DELToS (Dec 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> accomplishment: failed so bad in round two of NZ nats that I didn't make finals and ur hopes of being national champion are crushed


Just wondering, how's your ZBLL learning going?

I just got a 4.91 2x2x2 Average of 500 on the Cubicle Premium WeiPo  Does that mean I average 5, or sub-5?
Mix of LBL and Varasano with some CLL


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 5, 2016)

DELToS said:


> Just wondering, how's your ZBLL learning going?
> 
> I just got a 4.91 2x2x2 Average of 500 on the Cubicle Premium WeiPo  Does that mean I average 5, or sub-5?
> Mix of LBL and Varasano with some CLL


Slowly. kinda focusing on other events right now. more of a long term goal


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 5, 2016)

I got my first Ao5 sub-20 today!! Been waiting for that for a long time.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 5, 2016)

Only 3 sets of tcll- left, but most of them are actually really good, might finish by end of the week


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2016)

i am consistent at 5x5
Average of 5: 1:15.65
1. 1:15.67 
2. 1:15.65 
3. (1:23.30) 
4. 1:15.62 
5. (1:07.49)


----------



## asacuber (Dec 5, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> *Only* 3 sets of tcll- left, but most of them are actually really good, *might finish by end of the week*



Duh 2-3 weeks ago I had 8-9 EG1s left and now its 6-7 lol


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 5, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Duh 2-3 weeks ago I had 8-9 EG1s left and now its 6-7 lol


I always try to learn 1 full set everyime I learn new algs because it helps me remember better when I can compare them, so I can usually get 1 set a day when I have time to learn algs


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 5, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> THRASHED PB AO5 FROM 9.36 TO THIS.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
> avg of 5: 9.04
> ...


oh poo, you're sub me. Nice avg!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 5, 2016)

Crazy relay: 1:55.30 2x2-5x5, first sub2:10 

2x2: 2
3x3: 7
4x4: 37 (DP)
5x5: 1:09


----------



## imvelox (Dec 5, 2016)

1:38 6x6 avg5


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 5, 2016)

10.03 Ao12 nice!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Crazy relay: 1:55.30 2x2-5x5, first sub2:10
> 
> 2x2: 2
> 3x3: 7
> ...


Wow, you should do the forum weekly competition for 2-5 relay.


----------



## Cubing Cavies (Dec 6, 2016)

after a long time of practice, i got my new PB! 1:07.22! (thats 1 muinet not 1 hour!) i knew this day would come!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2016)

Megaminx

49.26 gj single
52.85 PB avg5
55.21 PB avg12

The avg12 could've been better though


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 6, 2016)

OH
12.85 PB avg5 with 2 OLL skips and a counting 14.50
14.28 PB avg12 with a counting 17.28 

Still great averages!


----------



## Torch (Dec 7, 2016)

1:14.46 5x5 single, first sub-1:15! L4E was literally just a 3 cycle of midges, so that helped a bit.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 7, 2016)

U' L R U B R' B' R' L

2.360 stackmat, 8.05 tps

filmed a 4x4 avg5 with OLL parity avoidance within timed inspection, got 2 +2s and 2 37s with terrible tps


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 7, 2016)

Beat my 3x3 PB with my first sub-8. I can't even remember the last time I beat my 3x3 PB.

7.76: L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F L R F' R B D' L2 F2 U'

y' x'
D' R' F' L' D'
U L' U' L
y L' U L
R U2 R' U y R U R'
U2 y' R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'

40 moves in 7.76 = 5.15 ETPS


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 7, 2016)

1.661 ao50 pb by like .01 and I can't seem to break past 1.7 for ao100, it was at 1.71 for like 20 solves today! Ao1000 is currently at 1.835 I think but drops around .003 if I get a good day


----------



## sigalig (Dec 7, 2016)

PB square-1 ao5 by ~0.7 seconds 
A couple really lucky solves in there. 2 EP skips. Forced EP skips, but EP skips nonetheless. Probably won't beat this for a while.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 7, 2016)

Decided to do a feet mean as practice for comp
1:00.89, 1:00.95, 1:01.09

all within 0.2 of each other
and it's a decent mean compared to what I've been getting recently


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 7, 2016)

1:06.98 5x5 single with parity, started LL at sub-1 I think

EDIT: 1:03.01 with parity fml


----------



## kake123 (Dec 7, 2016)

*1:17.519* Megaminx PB Single 



Spoiler: Scramble from TNoodle



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 7, 2016)

Successfully transitioned from cross on top to cross on left on 4x4 with yau. Avoids rotation for centres then last cross edge


----------



## asacuber (Dec 7, 2016)

Finally restickered my dayan 2x2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-7
avg of 5: 50.88

Time List:
51.92, 48.21, (59.94), 52.50, (47.97)

Wat even. And the 51 could've been 48-ish if I didn't lockup terribly on EPLL. 53.75 avg12 too


----------



## sigalig (Dec 7, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Finally restickered my dayan 2x2



lol
What's your restickering PB


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2016)

I've barely practiced 7x7 at all in the last few months and I randomly just got a 4:02 solve, less than a second off my PB. I didn't see most of the splits because something popped up on the computer screen and blocked the timer, but I know F2C were about 52 seconds, when usually they take 1:00-1:05.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 8, 2016)

1.663 ao100 and 1.647 ao50
Ao1000 is at 1.827


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 8, 2016)

7.55
L' U' D B2 U B D' F2 U' L F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 

Gotta love 10 move last layers.
(9 for OLL 1 AUF)


----------



## Cale S (Dec 8, 2016)

Average of 5: 52.57
1. 45.29 U L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' L R U B F2 U2 L' U B U 
2. (1:11.16) L' U D2 B2 U2 F2 R L F D B U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 D2 L2 D2 
3. 59.89 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 D B' L R U R2 D2 F' L' B' 
4. (45.02) L2 B D2 B' L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B D U2 F' D' R' D B U' B R' 
5. 52.52 D U L2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F' L F2 U' B L' D B' D2 

feet, not pb, solve before was 53


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 8, 2016)

Sub-100 global sum of average ranks! (25 in the US still -.-)
And Top 100 globally for something finally! (Square-1 average)


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Sub-100 global sum of average ranks! (25 in the US still -.-)
> And Top 100 globally for something finally! (Square-1 average)



No no no, KinchRanks is where it's at.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> No no no, KinchRanks is where it's at.



I can't find anywhere to find Kinch Ranks automatically, and I don't feel like calculating all that on my own. Is there somewhere to find that?


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I can't find anywhere to find Kinch Ranks automatically, and I don't feel like calculating all that on my own. Is there somewhere to find that?



http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php

This one does world and country ranks, and can divide by gender. I do the Georgia state KinchRanks by hand.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php
> 
> This one does world and country ranks, and can divide by gender. I do the Georgia state KinchRanks by hand.



It only does top 1000 though. I'd like to see where I stand, but I'm not top 1000.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 8, 2016)

5.65 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B R F2 U2 F' D F2 L2 D L2 

x2 y
R D2 F' D2
U' R' U R
L' U2 L2 U L'
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
53 moves in 5.65 seconds = 9.38 TPS what


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2016)

lolclock pb avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-8
avg of 12: 8.85

Time List:
1. 9.16 UR5- DR2+ U6+ R2+ D2+ L4+ ALL5- y2 UR3+ DR1- DL4+ U3+ L5- DR DL 
2. 9.34 UR1- DR5- D2- L4- ALL4- y2 UR2+ DR6+ DL4+ UL3+ U2+ R1+ UR DL UL 
3. 9.91 UR3+ DR2+ DL5+ UL4- D3+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 DL3- R5+ D2+ DR UL 
4. (9.93) UR6+ DR3- DL4- UL1+ U1+ D1+ y2 UR2+ DR3+ R5+ L4- ALL2- UR 
5. 8.96 UR2+ DL3+ UL3+ L5- ALL2- y2 UR6+ DR4- U4- L6+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL 
6. 9.38 UR1- DR4+ DL4- UL1- U6+ D5+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 DL3- U2- R5+ DR 
7. 8.63 UR3- DR6+ DL3+ UL2+ U2- R1- D1+ ALL2+ y2 UR4- DR1+ ALL4+ DL 
8. 8.06 DL5+ UL4- U4- R1- L1- y2 UR6+ DR4- DL1- UL3+ D2- ALL4- UR DR DL 
9. (7.97) UR6+ DR1- UL1+ U4+ D3+ L4+ ALL2- y2 DR3- DL5+ U1+ R3+ DL 
10. 8.06 UL1- U6+ R6+ D6+ L6+ ALL1+ y2 DR4+ DL5- D1- UR DR 
11. 8.27 DR2- DL2- U2+ R2+ D5+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 UR3+ DL5- UL2+ U4+ R4+ DL 
12. 8.75 UL2+ U4+ L4- ALL4+ y2 DL4+ UL3- R1+ D3- L3- UR DR DL


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It only does top 1000 though. I'd like to see where I stand, but I'm not top 1000.


I just calculated by hand that your KinchRanks score is 13.99. Obviously that doesn't tell you your overall place in the world, but you can see how far you have to go to reach the top 1000 in the world.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> I just calculated by hand that your KinchRanks score is 13.99. Obviously that doesn't tell you your overall place in the world, but you can see how far you have to go to reach the top 1000 in the world.



Thanks! I'm competing this weekend, including 2 (if clock ends up being held on Saturday) events I've never competed in, so I'd expect it to get a good boost from that.


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2016)

I am not one who cubes much since the end of highschool and I don't really remember what my old PB's are, but I have been doing some 4x4 recently and have gotten some times I quite like. 

best time: 45.75
best avg5: 51.76 
best avg12: 53.72 
best avg25: 55.74 

I'm certain that at one point I was getting sub 50 averages of 12, but knowing that I am only 4 seconds off of sub 50 avg12 right now is nice.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 8, 2016)

emolover said:


> I am not one who cubes much since the end of highschool and I don't really remember what my old PB's are, but I have been doing some 4x4 recently and have gotten some times I quite like.
> 
> best time: 45.75
> best avg5: 51.76
> ...


Woahhh, seeing your name on here takes me back. Welcome back


----------



## Xtremecubing (Dec 9, 2016)

PB 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-8
avg of 5: 7.59

Time List:
1. 7.29 F' B' R2 U' F U D' B2 R U' B2 D R2 U R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R
2. 7.19 D' U' L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F' D' R' B' D2 F R2 F D' U
3. (9.20) F D' F2 R' B' U D' R2 L' U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2
4. 8.29 B' D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U R' F R' B' F L R B
5. (6.83) L' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L D2 R' B U B2 L2 U' R' U2 R B' L

Also a 9.3 average of 50


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2016)

3:00.04 6x6 ao50 :/


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> 3:00.04 6x6 ao50 :/


woah that's sub-my single
let's race to sub3 kek


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2016)

Against my will, I have discovered what a 6x6 looks like on the inside.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 9, 2016)

Megaminx PB single

1:15.62
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

2 second drop
Why no sub1:15?


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> Against my will, I have discovered what a 6x6 looks like on the inside.


Well, after that little mishap, I got this:

2:47.92, 2:58.56, 2:58.92, 2:59.43, 2:53.12, (3:11.01), 2:56.70, 2:58.15, 2:59.99, 2:39.81, (2:38.46), 2:51.00 = 2:54.37 ao12


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 9, 2016)

little 4x4 session:

Single: 35.49
mo3: 43.05 PB
ao5: 44.60 PB
ao12: 46.25 PB
ao50: 49.37 PB
ao100: 50.39 PB


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 9, 2016)

Just finished tcll-, still need to review a little but I know all the algs now, except for four that were not generated and I might make later


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 10, 2016)

3x3:
15.441 single (2nd best solve)
19.009 Mo3 PB (First sub-20)
20.213 Ao5 PB (Sub-20 soon maybe?)
22.052 Ao12 PB
23.442 Ao50 PB
23.649 Ao100 PB


----------



## Kurainu17 (Dec 10, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Just finished tcll-, still need to review a little but I know all the algs now, except for four that were not generated and I might make later


I couldn't find anything I liked for Pinwheel-. The best ones I did generate iirc were never worth the hassle in actual solves. In my experience, even if the best solution used a pinwheel + or - it was usually a really bad scramble anyway.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2016)

PB
Average of 5: 38.24
1. 38.74 U B' U' u r' u' D' F' f2 D U2 B f2 L B2 r' B' D u2 B D L2 F' U2 L' R2 f r2 f2 r2 D2 u f R B' D r F2 L B'
2. (37.27) D' R F2 R D U r' B' U f2 R' U F2 f2 R2 u' B' u' B2 D' U2 F L r f U R2 D' u L2 u2 U' R F2 B f2 r' D u' r
3. (48.00) u2 U B r2 F L r U' D2 B' r' B' R' F' B' r' L' D2 r' f2 B F2 D2 f' F2 U' B2 D' f2 B2 u' R B r' f r B' U' f2 B2
4. 37.81 u' R2 u' D f2 r2 U B f2 D2 U f L' D' R' u2 R' U2 D' B' R' f2 B2 r2 u r D u2 F' B r' u' L f2 r' D2 R2 D u' B'
5. 38.17 U' L' B' R u U2 D' L2 r2 D F2 r2 F' u' R' U2 R' f D2 f B L2 F' B D2 R' u' D' L2 u r2 D' f R2 L' B U2 B R' F'


EDIT: wtf
Average of 5: 37.75
1. 37.27 D' R F2 R D U r' B' U f2 R' U F2 f2 R2 u' B' u' B2 D' U2 F L r f U R2 D' u L2 u2 U' R F2 B f2 r' D u' r 
2. (48.00) u2 U B r2 F L r U' D2 B' r' B' R' F' B' r' L' D2 r' f2 B F2 D2 f' F2 U' B2 D' f2 B2 u' R B r' f r B' U' f2 B2 
3. 37.81 u' R2 u' D f2 r2 U B f2 D2 U f L' D' R' u2 R' U2 D' B' R' f2 B2 r2 u r D u2 F' B r' u' L f2 r' D2 R2 D u' B' 
4. 38.17 U' L' B' R u U2 D' L2 r2 D F2 r2 F' u' R' U2 R' f D2 f B L2 F' B D2 R' u' D' L2 u r2 D' f R2 L' B U2 B R' F' 
5. (34.09) R' U u' r' u B u2 R2 r' U2 r2 R U2 R' L2 U' B' r B2 R U' D' r2 D2 B2 R' B L2 u2 F' R u' D2 L B2 F' f U2 B f' 

34 is PB wtf


----------



## asacuber (Dec 10, 2016)

51.11 3rd best 4x4 single w/ PLL parity

E: PBssss

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-10
avg of 5: 56.88

Time List:
1. (51.11) U D' L' B2 L Rw' Uw R' B F' U2 Fw' R' L Fw2 Rw B' Rw B' L Uw F' Uw U Fw' L' Fw Uw Fw Rw' D2 L B D2 F' B Rw2 Uw F2 R2 
2. 58.57 Fw' B2 Uw L Fw' D L2 D U B2 L' B2 U B' D R' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D F L2 R2 F' B2 Uw' D F' L2 D' F2 L D F Rw' R2 D B' U' R' 
3. (59.99) L' F' Rw2 D2 U F B L2 Uw' F D B2 Fw R Fw' B2 R2 F L F2 D R' L' F Fw2 D2 L D2 R Uw' U' F' D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw' 
4. 53.46 Uw2 U2 L D2 F D2 B' F' Rw' L' B2 Rw L D2 B D' Uw' F2 Uw D2 L2 U L2 B' L' R2 F R Fw L R' B U2 L2 D2 L U Fw' B Uw' 
5. 58.58 L F L' F2 Uw F D' F2 U2 Uw2 D2 B U2 R2 D B2 Rw' F Uw L' R' D L R' B2 Rw' F' U L' U Rw' D Fw' B2 U' F U2 Rw' L Uw'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-10
avg of 12: 58.09

Time List:
1. (49.59) Rw' U L2 Uw2 F2 R' U D2 Uw' R2 U2 Rw' D' R Rw' B2 Uw' Rw Uw' U B L Rw' Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F B2 D R U' R D Uw2 F R2 Rw2 Fw' F 
2. 59.98 R Uw F' D2 L2 R' U' Rw L F' B U F Rw' F2 L2 R D R' L' Fw2 B2 U' L Rw2 Fw Uw L2 D' U B Rw2 L' D' F' R D' Rw U D' 
3. 1:03.23 Fw' D2 B2 F Uw2 R' D2 F R' F' Uw' L2 Rw' U2 B2 L' F2 B' Fw2 R' U D' L2 Uw Rw' Uw' Rw2 U D L' Fw' D' Fw' L' R2 Fw2 Rw' R2 L D' 
4. 1:03.28 Rw' D2 F2 L B2 Uw2 Rw' D F Uw' D Rw2 F2 Uw2 B Fw R2 L Fw B' L2 Rw' R2 F U2 L' B Uw2 Fw2 L R2 Uw R2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw B Uw2 B 
5. 59.56 L' B' D' Uw2 R' U' Rw2 B U' Fw' F2 L2 F2 R F2 B' L B U' B' Uw2 F' Fw' L Fw R D2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L' Uw D B2 D B' Fw' R2 L2 Uw' 
6. (1:11.65) D F2 R2 Rw D Rw2 F L F Rw2 F Uw U' R' Fw B2 Rw2 B Uw' B' U' L Uw L' Uw' L' Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 B2 D' R' D2 L2 R2 Rw2 B2 Uw' F2 
7. 51.11 U D' L' B2 L Rw' Uw R' B F' U2 Fw' R' L Fw2 Rw B' Rw B' L Uw F' Uw U Fw' L' Fw Uw Fw Rw' D2 L B D2 F' B Rw2 Uw F2 R2 
8. 58.57 Fw' B2 Uw L Fw' D L2 D U B2 L' B2 U B' D R' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D F L2 R2 F' B2 Uw' D F' L2 D' F2 L D F Rw' R2 D B' U' R' 
9. 59.99 L' F' Rw2 D2 U F B L2 Uw' F D B2 Fw R Fw' B2 R2 F L F2 D R' L' F Fw2 D2 L D2 R Uw' U' F' D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw' 
10. 53.46 Uw2 U2 L D2 F D2 B' F' Rw' L' B2 Rw L D2 B D' Uw' F2 Uw D2 L2 U L2 B' L' R2 F R Fw L R' B U2 L2 D2 L U Fw' B Uw' 
11. 58.58 L F L' F2 Uw F D' F2 U2 Uw2 D2 B U2 R2 D B2 Rw' F Uw L' R' D L R' B2 Rw' F' U L' U Rw' D Fw' B2 U' F U2 Rw' L Uw' 
12. 53.11 F2 Fw2 Rw R2 U2 B2 Fw' U' L2 Fw L R2 Uw Fw' U2 Fw Uw' L R' Uw2 R B2 Rw' Uw Rw' Uw R' Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw' B2 R' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' U D


----------



## porkynator (Dec 10, 2016)

Got a 15HTM ZZF2L in a speedsolve

7.37 R B2 U B' R2 U' L' B U' L2 U D2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B2

z2 R' D' F L D2
U2 L U' L'
U2 R U R2 U2 R
COLL + EPLL


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 10, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Got a 15HTM ZZF2L in a speedsolve



if you put in the last pair while solving that U-layer block, you can get 28 htm for the whole solve. but that's hard to see in a speedsolve, especially because it's in the back :/


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 10, 2016)

starting to like megaminx now that I fixed my Dayan.
got this single: 2:39.44 (PB by miles!)
this Ao5: 2:49.31
and this Ao12: 2:53.40
I'm sub-3 yay I guess, sub-3 still isn't very good...


Oh forgot about my Squan PB Ao5
29.06
still not very good...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!11111!!!!111!!1!!!!!!!!1!!!!!111111111
third sub 10

9.89 L2 D U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U L D' B R B2 L2 B' U B


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 10, 2016)

Somehow I began to like sq1, but maybe because I don't suck at home 

9.91 fullstep
11.90 mo3
12.76 2nd best avg5
14.43 avg12, counting 20 meh
15.78 avg50


----------



## Torch (Dec 10, 2016)

2:45.03, 2:32.58, 2:30.32 = 2:35.98 6x6 mo3

Your move @cuberkid10


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-10
avg of 12: 38.22


Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 36.10 U' B2 F2 Fw Uw' R2 F2 Rw U L' Uw2 D' B2 U L' Uw Fw2 U' R' Uw' R U' D2 R Uw' B' U' R' L2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' R B2 F R2 Uw' F B
2. 40.67 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw U' F2 B R U2 Uw2 L2 R' Rw F R2 Rw' Fw2 R2 U' R L2 Rw2 Fw2 U Fw B2 L' U2 Uw' R2 L' Rw2 F2 U Fw U2 R' B' L2 R2
3. 39.05 F2 D' R2 U D2 Uw' Fw B R' Fw U2 Rw2 U F2 D2 U2 B' Uw' Rw' Fw2 L Rw2 R Fw' Rw' U B2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 D Uw2 Fw' D U R Fw2 Uw' R2 B'
4. (43.96) F L' B2 Rw' L Fw R B2 Rw2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L R Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 L F D F' Rw2 L' D F Uw' F' R' Uw' U' F' R Rw Fw Rw2 R2
5. (35.00) Fw R Fw' B2 D2 Uw' R F' D F' D2 Uw' B' Rw L2 R2 Uw2 Fw R2 U Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw D' U2 F' D B' L2 Uw U2 R' Rw' U2 R2 B2 Fw Rw
6. 39.65 D' Fw2 U2 R B R' U' B Uw B Rw' R' U Fw Rw' R' D2 R2 L' Rw2 Fw D' L' B2 U' Fw2 F2 U' B F L' F2 L B D2 R' Uw2 B Fw' L'
7. 35.42 R2 Rw Uw R B Rw Fw' F2 Rw2 R D Uw L' F' Fw2 D' F Uw2 B' R U2 B U' Uw2 D L2 D' Fw U2 D Uw' B Rw B2 Uw' L' B F2 L D'
8. 41.78 Fw2 D2 L B' R F' D2 U2 F' D' B' Fw2 Uw' B' Uw F2 Rw Fw F' Rw D2 Fw Rw' F2 Uw' B2 R D B U2 Uw' Fw B' Rw R2 L2 F2 Fw' B2 L2
9. 39.33 Fw F' Uw2 Rw2 B' F' D R' F R' Uw Rw2 U2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' U R U' Uw2 D' Fw U D2 Uw Fw2 U Fw' F L2 Uw' F' D2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw U' Uw'
10. 35.90 F L' D' B' Rw D2 Rw2 L2 D2 F2 Rw R2 L2 D R' L2 B F Rw Fw2 Uw' D U Fw' D' Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L D' Uw2 Rw F B2 U D2
11. 36.10 L F D U2 B2 U F Fw' L2 D U Fw U2 D2 R2 Rw' F' Fw' B' Rw F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 Uw' B Uw' D' L' B' D2 U Uw F2 U' Uw2 D2 F2 D' Uw2
12. 38.12 B Uw B Uw' L Rw2 U2 B2 Uw Rw2 F' L' F2 U Uw2 Rw R2 Uw B F' R L' Uw' B2 Rw L' Uw F B' L2 Fw Uw' D' R Uw' D B' L Fw' Uw


dont call it a comeback


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 10, 2016)

sheesh

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1898

gj Rami!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 10, 2016)

Rami got a 5.22 in the finals of Shaker falls as well as the win.
GJ


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Rami got a 5.22 in the finals of Shaker falls as well as the win.
> GJ


ligit see the post above yours


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2016)

So I practiced clock for the first time in months...

Best: 4.78 PB
mo3: 6.35 PB
ao5: 7.35 PB
ao12: 8.02 PB
ao50: 8.71 PB
ao100: 8.81 PB


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 11, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> ligit see the post above yours


Lol hahaha i didn't see that when I posted mine because I didn't refresh the accomplishment thread since yesterday or something. I didn't see any recent messages

 lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Nicolás.

Ao12: *8.24*

1. 8.56 L' U' B2 L' F' D2 B D2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R F2 L D 
2. 7.40 F' D B2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 F L' B2 D' R2 F' L R' F2 
3. (7.27) B' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' F2 L2 D B2 D' L F' L' R B' D2 L' 
4. 9.01 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' U' L2 U' R D U2 B2 D2 
5. 9.58 L' U2 F2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F' L2 D' R' U2 L2 D L' D F2 L 
6. 7.77 D B U2 D L' B2 U' R2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 L2 
7. 7.80 L D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D' F R D2 L U F' L2 U2 L' 
8. 7.54 R' U' F2 B' R2 D2 B2 D' L' B2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D 
9. (11.27) L' R' D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' R D B R2 U' F' D' F U' 
10. 9.05 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 R D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D 
11. 7.75 F2 R U' B L2 F2 L' B' D2 R L B2 U2 R' L2 B2 U2 
12. 7.88 R2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D' B U' L' U' L2 D B' F' L F2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 11, 2016)

Link to Rami's 5.22. I think it's unlisted on youtube though


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2016)

44.46 2-4 Relay and a 46.38 with double parity


----------



## asacuber (Dec 11, 2016)

yay

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-11
avg of 5: 1.88

Time List:
1. (2.32) U R' U2 F R2 F' R F' R U2 
2. 1.76 R2 F' U' F' R2 F U' R' U' 
3. (1.65) R2 F R' U F R' U R2 U' 
4. 1.95 R2 F R' U F R' U R2 U' 
5. 1.93 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U'


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 11, 2016)

Some good results for me at 2FTI yesterday:

6x6 2:34.88 single and 2:47.43 mean (both overall PBs)
7x7 4:06.59 single and 4:23.40 mean (comp PBs and 3rd)
Megaminx 1:23.08 single and 1:27.59 average (comp PBs and somehow 2nd)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2016)

Some nice cubing stuff today

1:15 5x5 avg5 with 1:05 single
2:30.20 6x6 single
2:20 and 2:16 2-man guilford challenge attempts with Ivan Lew. On the 2:20 I epic failed OH (messed up cross) and on the 2:16 I messed up megaminx


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 11, 2016)

First sub-20 ao5!

Average of 5: 19.000
1. (25.051) L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U L' D L R2 F D' R' F' D2 L2 
2. (16.157) U F2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F' L' B2 L2 F' L R' D R' 
3. 20.046 D R2 D L2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' R2 B R D' R D' B L2 R 
4. 18.414 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L2 D2 B' R D R' B R2 U2 B' F U 
5. 18.539 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 U' L' R U2 B R' B2 L2 D2 R 

Also PB'd ao12, ao50, and ao100, but this is the best of them.


----------



## Meow (Dec 11, 2016)

Average: 7.04
Best: 6.05
Worst: 9.60
Mean: 7.35
Standard Deviation: 1.37

1: 6.35 U2 B L2 B L2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B D' F' L B' L' F2 D U' L' B2
2: (6.05) D2 B L2 B D2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' D2 B2 D L2 D2 U L B'
3: 8.28 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F U' R B2 R' D' F' U2 B' U2
4: (9.60) U F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U F2 R' D' B' D U L' B' U' R F'
5: 6.48 R2 D2 B' L2 B' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' D U2 L F L' D B' U F'

Just got the GTS M. All fullstep, Stupid counting 8


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 11, 2016)

Yay my first sub-20

17.62 U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L D' L F' U B' U2 B L B F

RH OH PB Single
I normally do OH LH

ambidexterity ftw


----------



## Torch (Dec 11, 2016)

9.09, 10.07, 10.89, 9.79, 8.94, 11.69, 11.62, 9.67, (11.86), 11.19, 10.10, (8.23) = 10.31 3x3 ao12
10.75 ao50
11.05 ao100

I can see sub-10, way out there in the distance...


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2016)

I got a new 4x4 today and immediately beat my average of 5 and 12 times. 

best avg5: 51.05 
best avg12: 51.94 



cuberkid10 said:


> Woahhh, seeing your name on here takes me back. Welcome back



I memeber you, always weird coming back to a community and laying low because many people are new or don't remember.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 11, 2016)

OH roux is my favorite thing to practice

23.97 av 5


----------



## Meow (Dec 11, 2016)

U2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U' L2 B' L R B U L2 U'

x'// inspection
L F' L' y U2 L F' L'// cross
L' U L// 1st pair
R' U R U' R U R'// 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U' U y L F' L' U' F// 3rd pair + 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' U2// LL

35 moves// 5.19 = 6.74 tps
lolwut


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 12, 2016)

Meow said:


> U2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U' L2 B' L R B U L2 U'
> 
> x// inspection
> L F' L' y U2 L F' L'// cross
> ...


the x should be an x'


----------



## Meow (Dec 12, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> the x should be an x'


 you're right, fixed it now


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 12, 2016)

4x4 PB's

Ao12: *34.72*
Ao50: *36.31* (I never do more than 12 solves, so this was pretty difficult for me to keep focused during).

I may go for the Ao100, but I'm kinda burnt right now from 4x4
--------
EDIT: uggggh I finished. I was so done around solve 85. Also, there were 4 sub-30's.

Ao50: *36.21 *(Ironically, this ties my official average)
Ao100: *36.60*


----------



## Cale S (Dec 12, 2016)

9.29 3x3 pb avg12 done at comp


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 12, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-12
avg of 5: 9.78

Time List:
1. 9.08 U' R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' F' D' U' R2 B F2 L' B2 U R2
2. 10.31 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D R' U F L B D F2 D L
3. (8.68) L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L D L' D' F2 D' L2 U2 F' U'
4. 9.93 B2 U2 R U2 R F2 L U2 B2 U2 R B' R U2 F2 D' U2 L' B L'
5. (12.06) B L2 U F' D B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 L U2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2

on rubiks brand

E: next 2 solves:
1. 8.95 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 R F D B2 U' R B2 U B2 D' 
2. 8.30 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L' U2 L D' U2 B2 F U L D2 L F L' 

so 9.19 avg5


Meow said:


> U2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U' L2 B' L R B U L2 U'
> 
> x'// inspection
> L F' L' y U2 L F' L'// cross
> ...



whats a sub 5


----------



## Iggy (Dec 12, 2016)

2:27.45 6x6 single with triple parity. Redux was around 2:00


----------



## kake123 (Dec 12, 2016)

*3:08.79* 6x6 PB Avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-12
avg of 5: 3:08.79

Time List:
1. (3:03.59)
2. 3:04.49 
3. 3:18.13
4. 3:03.74
5. (3:40.18)


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2016)

5x5:
1:18.55 mo3
1:19.27 ao5
1:23.44 ao12
1:28.22 ao50 (still rolling it)

With all the 1:16-1:18 solves I'm getting, I feel like my PB single should be better than 1:14.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 12, 2016)

12 second 3x3  UWR by 11 seconds


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 12, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 12 second 3x3  UWR by 11 seconds



I like how you didn't show the Clock to the camera, the only one which it isn't obvious that it's solved.


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2016)

Obtained a puzzle with MAGNETS

It's a pyra


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 12, 2016)

1973486 said:


> I like how you didn't show the Clock to the camera, the only one which it isn't obvious that it's solved.


Yeah, realised that while watching it myself, too  very obvious DNF ofc


----------



## Meow (Dec 12, 2016)

Average: 7.31
Best: 5.96
Worst: 8.15
Mean: 7.27
Standard Deviation: 0.54

1: 7.48 L B' R' D2 L2 F' R B' U' R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L
2: (5.96) L2 D' F2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B U F' L' U2 L D L' D R
3: 7.41 D B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' B D L' B L2 B' L2 F D B R'
4: 6.81 D2 F D2 F U2 B2 F' R2 B D2 L B U R U' F R2 U L2 D'
5: 7.35 B2 L B2 L' F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' R2 U L2 U2 B F2 R2 B' F
6: 6.95 B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D U R2 D' U' F' U L' F2 L2 U' F' L2 D R' U'
7: 7.77 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F U2 F R' U L2 F U2 B F
8: 7.04 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 R D R' U R2 D2 B' L B D2 U
9: 7.77 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' D B U B2 L2 R2 B' R U
10: 7.08 L2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 R U2 B2 D B L2 D2 L' D F
11: (8.15) B2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 D L R B' D' F' L U2 B' D' F' R
12: 7.45 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D' L D U B' U2 F D2 L2 D
5.96 was R U2 R' U' y R' F R U' R' F' R OllCP to pll skip. solves 2-6 are 7.03 ao5(6.89 mean of 5)


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2016)

New best average of 5 for 4x4 and new best time

Average of 5: 50.20
50.59, 47.70, (43.35), 52.31, (1:00.15)

I love this new 4x4.


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 13, 2016)

Eyy, I got my 19.000 average (mentioned earlier) on YouTube!


----------



## timeless (Dec 13, 2016)

timeless said:


> Average of 5: 13.91
> 1. (10.41) L2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U L U' F2 L2 F R2 D2 U' R2
> 2. 15.30 L' F' U B' R' L' F' D B' R D2 F2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F'
> 3. 14.07 R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' L2 B2 U R' D B' L' D2
> ...


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 13, 2016)

1.799 ao1000!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 13, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 12 second 3x3  UWR by 11 seconds


Congrats!
I like the music in the background. It gives a nice effect.


----------



## RhysC (Dec 13, 2016)

6.67, 3rd sub-7



Spoiler



1. 6.67 B' F' L2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 F' L D2 B L2 R' U B2 L2 B 

y' D2 R' F' D L' D' // Cross
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair 
y U' R U R2 U' R // 3rd pair
F' U' F U R U R' // 4th pair + OLL skip
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

51/6.67 = 7.65 TPS yay


----------



## Iggy (Dec 13, 2016)

Feet wtf

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-13
solves/total: 13/13

single
best: 54.56
worst: 1:39.85

mean of 3
current: 1:11.65 (σ = 2.90)
best: 58.16 (σ = 5.75)

avg of 5
current: 1:11.65 (σ = 2.90)
best: 1:00.79 (σ = 5.05)

avg of 12
current: 1:06.52 (σ = 5.31)
best: 1:06.48 (σ = 5.26)

Average: 1:07.08 (σ = 5.37)
Mean: 1:08.64

Time List:
1. 1:12.66 F L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 D' L' B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' D2 
2. 1:04.79 U2 R' B2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 L F D' R2 F' L2 R' D U F2 
3. 54.56 R2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L U' R2 B R' D' U2 B' D2 R 
4. 55.11 F U2 L2 D2 F L2 D L' B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 D R 
5. 1:08.33 D2 F B' U2 L U L2 F U' B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 
6. 1:02.46 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U F L' B2 U2 L' B2 F' D F R' 
7. 1:06.98 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L F' R U' B' F2 L' B R' D 
8. 1:04.68 U2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 D' F2 L F U R F2 R2 U R' 
9. 1:39.85 B' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F U2 B U2 R2 L' D2 L D' B R' D' U L F' 
10. 1:07.88 L' D2 L2 F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 R' B' L' U2 F' U B' U2 R U2 F 
11. 1:13.55 U F2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F D L U2 L U2 B' D U' F' 
12. 1:08.31 B2 U F' B R' U' D F' L' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' B2 L2 B' R 
13. 1:13.09 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D L' U2 L' D2 B F' L' D2 R2

Previous PB mo3 was 1:07. Lots of skips


----------



## asacuber (Dec 13, 2016)

yesterday was 1 year since my 1st sub 1 2x2
today is 1 year since my 1st comp!


----------



## Torch (Dec 13, 2016)

Magnet pyra is pretty cool:
5.25 ao50
5.38 ao100


----------



## emolover (Dec 14, 2016)

New megaminx PB single, average of 5, and 12.

best time: 1:14.37
best avg5: 1:21.61
best avg12: 1:23.25
1:17.83, (1:31.10), 1:25.56, 1:24.18, 1:18.01, 1:27.76, 1:24.43, *1:29.91, 1:21.61, 1:23.26, 1:19.97, (1:14.37)*
*
*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 14, 2016)

*34.81* 4x4 Ao25!


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2016)

1:12.74 5x5 single! No skipped steps, just a very smooth solve (especially in redux=>3x3 transition)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-14
avg of 12: 10.08

Time List:
1. (11.41) L2 D' B' U D2 R2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 
2. 9.76 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 L' R2 B' U' R' U' 
3. 9.15 B2 U2 B D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L' U R F R2 U' F2 R D R' 
4. 9.44 B U2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 F' D2 L B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L' F U' 
5. 10.52 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' R2 D' R' B2 U L2 U' L U R B 
6. (8.32) F R' U F' L2 U2 D' B R' F2 U R2 U L2 D F2 R2 U L2 
7. 9.95 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L' R D L' U2 F R2 U2 B2 F2 
8. 9.86 L2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 F L' D' L2 U2 F R' D' B2 D2 
9. 11.29 D' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F' D' B R' D2 U2 B2 U F 
10. 10.36 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D F' D' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R F' 
11. 11.02 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' U' R' F2 U' L R2 U R2 
12. 9.43 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 R' D2 L B2 F' L2 U' R' B' F' U B2 R F

Failed my possible first ever pure sub 10 ao5 in my PB ao12!


----------



## asacuber (Dec 14, 2016)

YASSS OH my god

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-14
single: 15.28

Time List:
1. 15.28 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F' D B' L' R' B2 F' U2 L B

ridiculous F2L w/ EPLL skip
never thought I'd beat my PB so soon xD


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2016)

Had a really good 6x6 session, broke PBs

2:20.99 single
2:30.62 mo3
2:31.68 avg5
2:37.47 avg12


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 14, 2016)

4x4 PB's

Ao12: 34.24
Ao25: 34.81
Ao50: 35.66
Ao100: 35.97

I think I'm sub-36 now.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 14, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 4x4 PB's
> 
> Ao12: 34.24
> Ao25: 34.81
> ...


O.O Since when have you been this fast? I need to practice more...

Gj btw


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 14, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> O.O Since when have you been this fast? I need to practice more...
> 
> Gj btw


 Probably since Julyish, when I started actively practicing (and got some better hardware).


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2016)

Reached L2E on a 5x5 solve at 52 seconds, but I had a parity case that I don't know then a locky bad 3x3 stage, ended up with a 1:15.  Could have been PB or even my first sub-1:10.

EDIT:
4 solves later...
(1:10.68) U2 F U2 B Rw2 Uw L Bw' Rw U2 L' Lw U2 D2 Fw Bw D U F2 Rw2 R' Uw Bw Rw2 Lw2 B' F R' B L Lw2 R Bw' R Lw' Bw' Dw Fw' D' Uw Rw' Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 Uw' U D2 Lw2 F' Fw Uw' U R L' Rw Uw2 Bw'


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 15, 2016)

gj y2 in the middle of f2l, probably paused for half a second at least
5.69 B' D' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F U F U' L' R' B' R2 U'
E: Figured I should reconstruct.
y2
U r (U D) (R' x') D2
R U R'
y2 R U R'
U L' U L U2 L' U L
U' R' U R U' R' U R' U R' U2 R (to orient them corners)
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R'
bruh


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 15, 2016)

I got my 2nd best ao5 EVER in the weekly comp this week: (ignore scrambles)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-15
avg of 5: 9.28

Time List:
1. (7.48) R F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F L' D' R' D' U L F L
2. (11.81) F' R2 U2 D2 L' B R' D2 L' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D'
3. 9.86 B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 L' D B R2 U F2 R F L2 R
4. 9.49 U L2 B2 U B2 D2 U2 R2 L' D F' D R' B L' B' D2 U'
5. 8.48 U2 D' R' D' F' L U2 B L U' R2 F2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U' B

The first solve was a 7.48 which is my 4th best single ever!!!! So happy, I'm pretty sure I've got the win

Edit: PB One-Handed Average and Single
18.3x average in the weekly comp and a 13.73 single, beating single by 2 seconds!


----------



## tetrian22 (Dec 15, 2016)

PB sub-10 Single!
9.208
scramble:B' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 L2 B D' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2
Reconstruction:
y2 // inspection
B2 U2 L F' L' U R' // Xcross
U' R' U R U' y' R U R' // F2L-1
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-2
y U' R U2 R' y R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-3
y' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U' // AUF
44 moves
4.778 TPS


----------



## Nuu (Dec 15, 2016)

im a new cuber, i have been cubing for about 5 weeks and I just got my first sub 1 min 3x3 solve


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 15, 2016)

Megaminx:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-14
avg of 12: 1:23.55
*mean of 3: 1:19.55*

Time List:
1:17.96, 1:23.98, 1:27.91, 1:26.75, 1:26.25, 1:22.64, 1:20.63, (1:28.44), 1:27.61, *1:22.08, 1:19.60, (1:16.95)*

ohgoshthataverageof12issuperfastwtf
I was just hoping for a sub-1:25

YES! sub-1:20 mo3!
But I still don't have a sub-1:15...


----------



## kake123 (Dec 15, 2016)

2:55.497 6x6 PB Single (First sub3!!! )

4:35.897 7x7 PB Single


----------



## Torch (Dec 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-15
avg of 12: 9.89

Time List:
1. 10.14 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B U2 B' R2 B R2 U F' D2 R' F L R2 U' L' F2
2. 10.50 L B2 U' F' D' B2 U2 R' B' L' F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 B2
3. 9.73 D' L F2 B U2 F' R' L F L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2
4. 9.13 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B2 L' B D' B R U L U' B'
5. 9.51 R U' F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L U' F' L' U R' B U' B'
6. 9.80 D R2 F2 R2 B' U L U' F' R U2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 D
7. 10.78 U B2 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 B D2 L B R D' L2 B2 L
8. 9.28 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L' F L' R' U' L F2 R' F2 R'
9. 10.34 L F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U L' U L' F R D R2 B L
10. 9.65 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 L2 U' B U' F2 R' F L' D' L' U'
11. (11.89) B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 D' U L F' R B' U' L2 U L' F' U'
12. (8.60) B' R2 L' U' B U' R' L2 U' D2 R U2 F2 B2 L' B2 R' U

Also have 9.53 PB average of 5 from solves 4-8.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2016)

I've somehow gotten a lot faster at 4x4 and may be sub 40 now. Got a 37.04 avg5 and 38.49 avg12, both PBs, but I think I can beat them quite easily if I practice. Still no sub 32 single though


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Dec 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-15
avg of 50: 14.993


Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. (11.590) D B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' F' D2 F2 R' D L' U' F U2 B' D' R'
2. 15.868 D F R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F R2 F R2 D2 L' R2 F D F R2 B
3. 15.236 R2 D L D2 R F' L' U' R' L2 F D2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 F U2 F'
4. 13.573 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 U F2 R2 U R' B R D F R' B2 F' R' F
5. 13.173 L' F2 R D2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 B' D2 U F R2 F D U F' R'
6. 13.143 U F2 D2 R' F2 R B2 D2 F2 D L' U' F' D' U2 R' U
7. 17.170 B2 U2 F' L2 U D2 F U' L' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 F' D2 F2
8. 16.446 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B L2 R F2 U' F U' B' R2 F'
9. 15.070 D' U2 B U2 R2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B F2 L U2 F U R2 B R U2 F
10. 14.309 L B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R U' L2 D' R D F L2 R2 U' B
11. 13.905 B2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 R B U' R F L R' D F2 R' D
12. 16.462 D2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F L2 B U2 R D B' L2 F2 R B2 F' D' R2
13. 14.774 F L F B U F R' D L D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2
14. 15.613 D2 L2 F' U' L' F2 U2 L' F U' D' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U R2 U F2
15. (19.800) F U' R2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 U L B' L' R' D U' L' F R'
16. 14.610 U2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' U' F' L' B2 L2 D' B2 L' U
17. 12.798 F' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B R U' B L D2 B' D' L'
18. 15.821 L B U' F L2 U R' U' L U' L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U F2
19. 15.440 B2 D F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L' U2 F' D U2 R2 U L B D'
20. 14.465 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L D R' F' L' D2 R2
21. 14.692 F L2 B U2 B' U2 B R2 B D2 F U' L U' R2 D2 L F R' F U'
22. 16.999 F L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D F2 R2 F' U' R D2 L U' F' D' R
23. 17.081 L U' B' R F' R D L F2 D' R' U2 L U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L
24. 14.999 U' F2 L2 F D2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R D2 F' D F R U R U2
25. 13.992 L2 F' R2 U L' D F R F2 U F2 R F2 L' F2 R F2 D2 R L2 D2
26. 15.258 R U2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' L' U2 B' R' D2 L D F2 L
27. 12.714 D L B' U2 F' L' B U F' R F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2
28. 15.586 U2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 D B2 R U' B D B' R F2
29. (18.723) B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 L' F' D2 R' B2 D L F' R' B
30. 17.043 U D B' R' U B' L' D' L' B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U'
31. 13.637 L B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L R' B U R' U R2 D F'
32. 16.268 F' L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U R F2 D2 R D U' F D2 L
33. (18.523) U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U F L U B2 U' L R' B' D' B
34. 15.280 R L B' U' R F R2 D' R U2 R B2 R2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 R' B
35. 12.963 D2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' L2 D L F' D2 R U2 F2
36. 15.860+ B' L2 U L2 F2 D U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R F D' B' L2 R2 B F2 D
37. 14.349 R2 F D2 B' U2 B F2 R2 U2 R2 F' L U' B2 D R D' L2 U' B2 U'
38. 16.491 F R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' F2 U' B' L' U' R F2 D2
39. (12.589) F' D2 L B2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L B2 R F' L U' L2 D' L U B'
40. (12.524) F2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R D' R B' L' R' F' U2 L' U'
41. 17.060 L2 B' F' D2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D' F' R F' U2 L U' F'
42. 14.689 U L D2 B2 L F2 D2 R D2 R' D2 U' F2 R F' L' F2 R U' L
43. 15.412 U L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' L B' L' D R F' U2 R2 U2
44. 12.749 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F L R2 D' R D' B2 L F'
45. 16.274 F2 L' D2 R D' F' D B' L U' D' F2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2
46. 13.644 U L2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 R U2 R B U' B' U' B2 U F' L B
47. 15.091 B2 U R F B2 R2 F2 L' U R2 B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 D2
48. 15.921 B D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F' L B2 U F D2 B U' R2
49. 13.521 B2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F2 D' L2 R' B' L F U F
50. 14.257 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 D B2 D2 B D2 L' D' B' D' R F2 L



Sub 15 
With these averages, I'm honestly surprised my PB single is still 10.66. There's a sub-14 ao5 in there somewhere.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 16, 2016)

6.43 fullstep single
R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 L' D B L2 D' F L' B' D R' 

x2 R2 U2 R2 R' F R y' R' U R 
F2 y' R U R' U' R' U' R
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' 
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 16, 2016)

Megaminx

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-15
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 1:14.46
worst: 1:38.59

mean of 3
current: 1:24.31 (σ = 5.35)
best: 1:19.40 (σ = 6.11) [1:14.46, 1:26.23, 1:17.50]

avg of 5
current: 1:26.19 (σ = 1.18)
best: 1:20.85 (σ = 2.85) [1:18.35, 1:20.24, (1:32.24), 1:23.95, (1:14.89)]

avg of 12
current: 1:25.12 (σ = 4.15)
best: 1:22.46 (σ = 4.53)

avg of 50
current: 1:25.59 (σ = 4.02)
best: 1:25.59 (σ = 4.02)

Average: 1:25.59 (σ = 4.02)
Mean: 1:25.66

All PBs
I broke my single twice

I think by the time I finished up this ao100, I can get this ao50 sub-1:25


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 16, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 6.43 fullstep single
> R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 U2 L' D B L2 D' F L' B' D R'
> 
> x2 R2 U2 R2 R' F R y' R' U R
> ...



???


----------



## Cale S (Dec 16, 2016)

1973486 said:


> ???



I only know that alg for that case RU


----------



## RhysC (Dec 16, 2016)

Lolwut

32.69 D Fw' B' F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 F2 U' B F2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' L2 Fw2 L2 F2 Fw' B' R L' Fw Rw' D Fw Uw' R2 D2 U' F' U2 F2 Fw' R' F' R' L' Uw2


----------



## Meow (Dec 16, 2016)

7.25 ao5.

6.21 U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' D F U' F' L' R2 F U2 F' R2
6.93 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 D L2 F2 R' B' L' B2 L R2 D L B' U
8.94 F B2 R2 F D' L2 U' D2 R B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2
8.38 U B' R U2 F2 B2 L U R2 F2 L U2 F2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2
6.44 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U B U' B2 R' F' L2 R D L2 U R'

All fullstep, except the 6.44 had an easy zbll(R' U R U R' U' R' D R U' R' D R2)
I can't get sub 7 to save my life


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 16, 2016)

Tied my OH PB single for the 3rd time:

9.75 F D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R U' L2 D B R' B R D2 U2 

Back sledge to Zperm.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 16, 2016)

I broke my PB single so many times in this session
23 sub-1:20s
14 sup-1:30s

1:10.85 1
1:17.29 m3
1:19.25 a5
1:21.54 a12
1:24.04 a50
1:24.86 a100

So close to sub-1:10
Why
Fun fact: it was the 100th solve

I think I can roll to a sub-1:24 a50. Current is 1:24.06


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 16, 2016)

sq1:

13.85 avg12
15.03 avg50
15.15 avg100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-16
avg of 100: 15.15

Time List:
1. 12.55 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
2. 16.78 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3) 
3. 19.13 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 13.19 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
5. 15.15 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(1, -4)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/ 
6. 13.03 (3, 2)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4) 
7. 15.97 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(6, 0) 
8. 13.93 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, 0) 
9. 14.00 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
10. 18.22 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -1) 
11. 16.47 (-3, 2)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0) 
12. 14.50 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0) 
13. 14.34 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2) 
14. 15.16 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
15. 18.53 (3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
16. 14.43 (3, -4)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0) 
17. 15.50 (-3, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0) 
18. 14.44 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(-4, -2)/(-3, 0) 
19. (9.97) (1, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
20. 15.13 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
21. 15.59 (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
22. 16.50 (3, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0) 
23. 16.43 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
24. 16.46 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2) 
25. 13.84 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2) 
26. 17.03 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
27. 12.19 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(5, 0) 
28. 16.56 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
29. (11.03) (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
30. 13.96 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3) 
31. 12.56 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0) 
32. 19.93 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
33. 16.03 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(5, -4) 
34. 13.69 (1, 3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -1)/(-3, -5) 
35. 15.53 (-3, 2)/(6, 3)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
36. (20.60) (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
37. 12.71 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4) 
38. 13.63 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
39. 16.36 (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
40. 13.38 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0) 
41. 19.73 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0) 
42. 12.44 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
43. 14.65 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
44. 13.43 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
45. 17.93 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -3) 
46. 14.66 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
47. 14.50 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(2, -4)/(-4, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
48. 17.82 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/ 
49. 15.93 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5) 
50. 18.44 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
51. 18.22 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
52. 12.30 (3, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2) 
53. 12.96 (3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2) 
54. 16.36+ (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
55. (29.86) (4, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, 0) 
56. 17.13 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -4) 
57. 16.71 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, -2) 
58. 13.08 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
59. 17.88 (-3, 2)/(3, 6)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -3)/(6, -2) 
60. 12.25 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
61. 14.93 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/ 
62. 16.26 (4, 3)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
63. 18.97 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3) 
64. 12.16 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(-1, -4) 
65. (23.09) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -5) 
66. 15.00 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0) 
67. (10.12) (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4) 
68. 15.28 (-5, 3)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1) 
69. 16.00 (3, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
70. 13.42 (0, -4)/(4, 4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2) 
71. (20.29) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
72. 15.97 (-5, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2) 
73. 13.70 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4) 
74. 14.22 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/ 
75. 17.68 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
76. 13.68 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(4, 0) 
77. 13.68 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
78. 16.02 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0) 
79. 12.14 (3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3) 
80. 11.29 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, 4)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, -2) 
81. (19.97) (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2) 
82. 17.13 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
83. 14.61 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0) 
84. 14.03 (-3, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
85. 13.64 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0) 
86. (9.85) (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
87. 12.21 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, 0) 
88. 16.68 (4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/ 
89. 15.09 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
90. 14.09 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 1)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
91. 13.43 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
92. 14.21 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0) 
93. 16.90 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(4, -1)/(2, 0) 
94. 15.53 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
95. 14.24 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
96. 11.82 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
97. 17.17 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0) 
98. 18.67 (3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
99. 14.26 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
100. (9.23) (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(2, -5)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 16, 2016)

Yay, OH PB sniggle


----------



## sqAree (Dec 17, 2016)

3x3 pb single out of nowhere!  My third sub10 ever.

U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B' D' B2 D2 F D' R U' F2 L

z2 y //inspection
R U2 F R' y R2 D2 //cross
U' R U2 R' y L U L' //F2L-1
y' U R U' R2' U R //F2L-2
U R U' R' //F2L-3
y2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F //F2L-4
r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' //OLL
U2 //PLL skip

41 HTM in 9.32 = 4.39 TPS

EDIT: Wow, 7 solves later my 4th sub10 solve ever! oO



Spoiler: solve



F' R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U B L' F' L D2 U2 F U B'

x2 //inspection
D' R' F R //cross
y' U R U' R2' U R //F2L-1
U2 R' F R F' L U L' //F2L-2
U2 R U' R' //F2L-3
y' R U R' U R U R' //F2L-4
F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

49 HTM in 9.68 = 5.06 TPS

Also fullstep.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 17, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1917

GJ OLLiver!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 17, 2016)

9.06 square-1 single

(-5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -4) / (4, -4) / (2, -4) / (0, -2) / (1, 0)

17 slices, EP skip


----------



## Cale S (Dec 17, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1917
> 
> GJ OLLiver!



another FazMatsJay comp?

and wtf single


----------



## rebucato314 (Dec 17, 2016)

First sub-1 solve on 4x4


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 17, 2016)

OH pb avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-17
avg of 5: 12.71

Time List:
1. 12.94 U2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 D R' B D R2 F R B2 L F' 
2. (14.77) R' B2 U' D F' U' B2 L' D R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' B 
3. 13.14 F U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' F' R' U2 B D' R U2 R U' 
4. 12.03 D2 R' D2 L U' R2 B' U2 B' D R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 
5. (10.83) D' F B U D L' D B' U R' U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2


----------



## asacuber (Dec 17, 2016)

Learnt full EG1


----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-17
avg of 12: 4.68

Time List:
1. (3.67) U' L B U' R' L U' B r' u'
2. (6.33) U L U' R L' U R B R l' r b
3. 5.29 U' R U' L U' R B' U R' l r' b' u'
4. 5.86 L R U R' B R' L' B' l r b' u
5. 4.41 L' B' L U L' B L' B' r' b' u'
6. 4.91 R L U' R' U' L B L' l' b u'
7. 4.29 U L U' B R L R L' l b' u
8. 3.67 L' B' U' L R' L' B' U L' l' r b u
9. 4.73 R B' L U R' U B U l'
10. 5.56 U L R B U' R' L B R B' l' b' u
11. 4.05 U R B L U B' R' L' l' r' b u'
12. 4.02 U R' L R' B R' B' L l' r b'

PB average of 12. Done in a hotel room with bad lighting

Edit: 5.05 ao50


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 17, 2016)

Torch said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-17
> avg of 12: 4.68
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I like your profile picture

(you're welcome)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 17, 2016)

29:25.493 10x10 solve, messed up oll parity yet somehow saved it.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Dec 18, 2016)

Orchestra got snowed out so I got to finish an average of 1000, with a bunch of PB's
5.79 single, OLL skip U-Perm.
9.11 average of 50
9.24 average of 100
9.7 average of 1000


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 18, 2016)

1:10.69 Megaminx PB single

Second 1:10, so close to sub-10
.16 second improvement


WHY


----------



## asacuber (Dec 18, 2016)

All EG1s sub 1.3


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Cale S said:


> another FazMatsJay comp?
> 
> and wtf single


Best 2x2 2nd round avg though


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 18, 2016)

Pretty sure this is TPS PB.

Time List:
1. 8.21 B2 L2 R U2 B2 L B2 R B' U' F R' U2 B' L B L2 R2


Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 R F' B U L2 D2
R U' R2 U R
R U R' U' D R U R' D'
U' R U' R' L U' L'
U' R U R' U R U' R'
r U r' U R U' R' U R U' R' r U' r'
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r


60 HTM / 8.21 = 7.30 tps


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2016)

3:15.71 7x7 avg5 wtf


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 18, 2016)

sq1 pb avg12, 50 and 100

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-18
avg of 12: 13.66

Time List:
1. 13.95 (3, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
2. (10.65) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/ 
3. 13.49 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0) 
4. 12.24 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
5. 12.31 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
6. 14.77 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4) 
7. 14.98 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -4) 
8. 12.81 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2) 
9. 11.97 (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(4, 0)/ 
10. (20.25) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(1, -4)/(-2, -2) 
11. 15.57 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(2, -4)/(0, -4) 
12. 14.45 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)

14.61 avg50, 14.96 avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-18
avg of 100: 14.96

Time List:
1. 13.43 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
2. 17.93 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -3) 
3. 14.66 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
4. 14.50 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(2, -4)/(-4, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
5. 17.82 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/ 
6. 15.93 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5) 
7. 18.44 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
8. 18.22 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
9. 12.30 (3, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2) 
10. 12.96 (3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2) 
11. 16.36+ (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
12. (29.86) (4, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(-1, 0) 
13. 17.13 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -4) 
14. 16.71 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, -2) 
15. 13.08 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
16. 17.88 (-3, 2)/(3, 6)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -3)/(6, -2) 
17. 12.25 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/ 
18. 14.93 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/ 
19. 16.26 (4, 3)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
20. 18.97 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3) 
21. 12.16 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(-1, -4) 
22. (23.09) (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -5) 
23. 15.00 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0) 
24. (10.12) (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4) 
25. 15.28 (-5, 3)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1) 
26. 16.00 (3, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
27. 13.42 (0, -4)/(4, 4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2) 
28. (20.29) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
29. 15.97 (-5, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2) 
30. 13.70 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4) 
31. 14.22 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/ 
32. 17.68 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
33. 13.68 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(4, 0) 
34. 13.68 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
35. 16.02 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0) 
36. 12.14 (3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3) 
37. 11.29 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, 4)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, -2) 
38. 19.97 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2) 
39. 17.13 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
40. 14.61 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0) 
41. 14.03 (-3, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
42. 13.64 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0) 
43. (9.85) (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
44. 12.21 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, 0) 
45. 16.68 (4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/ 
46. 15.09 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
47. 14.09 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 1)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
48. 13.43 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
49. 14.21 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0) 
50. 16.90 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(4, -1)/(2, 0) 
51. 15.53 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
52. 14.24 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
53. 11.82 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
54. 17.17 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0) 
55. 18.67 (3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
56. 14.26 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
57. (9.23) (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(2, -5) 
58. 20.02 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
59. 16.89 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3) 
60. 16.38 (-2, -3)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/ 
61. 15.82 (-2, -3)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
62. 16.31 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3) 
63. 12.88 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3) 
64. (20.60) (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
65. 12.97 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0) 
66. 18.79 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4) 
67. (9.38) (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -4) 
68. 15.02 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
69. 18.06 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
70. 14.83 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -4) 
71. 17.07 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1) 
72. 13.95 (3, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
73. (10.65) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/ 
74. 13.49 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0) 
75. 12.24 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
76. 12.31 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
77. 14.77 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4) 
78. 14.98 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -4) 
79. 12.81 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2) 
80. 11.97 (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(4, 0)/ 
81. (20.25) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(1, -4)/(-2, -2) 
82. 15.57 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(2, -4)/(0, -4) 
83. 14.45 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0) 
84. 14.69 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -1)/ 
85. 12.93 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
86. 17.07 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/ 
87. 14.13 (-2, -3)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
88. 12.18 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(6, 0) 
89. 15.06 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -5) 
90. 12.18 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2) 
91. 14.92 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(6, 0) 
92. 18.67 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5) 
93. 13.25 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3) 
94. 13.80 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -2) 
95. 15.78 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/ 
96. 12.10 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4) 
97. 15.97 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-4, -3) 
98. 12.68 (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, -2)/ 
99. 12.88 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -5)/(0, -4) 
100. 12.34 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/


----------



## Kotra25 (Dec 18, 2016)

I got a new pb (15:00) and I was happy and stuff. Then one solve later I beat it again (14:37).


----------



## Aeron (Dec 18, 2016)

Solving a 5x5, wasn't that hard since I knew the basics for 4x4, easier in my opinion because the centers are in place already and no parity!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 18, 2016)

9.18 square-1 single

(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -2)

18 slices, paused too much at CP...

edit: 9.95
(6, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -4)


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 18, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-18
single: 5.87

Time List:
1. 5.87 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' R' U2 F2 R' U' B2 D L B2 U' R2

fullstep, can reconstruct cross and first pair, but nothing else. I ended with z perm

z2
L R U F2
R U' R' U R U R'


----------



## mysteriously dyslexic (Dec 18, 2016)

sub 20 pb solve: 17.38 (im not kidding)


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 18, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-18
single: 7.66

Time List:
1. 7.66 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)
Sorry for repeatedly posting, but this is 2nd or 3rd best. Easy blocks


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-19
avg of 12: 3.34


Spoiler: Time List



Time List:
1. 2.59 R' U' F U F U' R F2 U'
2. 3.39 F' R' U2 R' F U F' R2 U'
3. (5.26) U' F2 R2 U R' F U F2 R2
4. 3.87 R F2 R2 U F' U2 F2 R U'
5. 3.60 U' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R
6. 3.98 F' R2 F U F2 U2 R F2 U2
7. 2.58 F2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R2
8. 3.59 R' U R F2 U' R2 U' F U2
9. 3.65 U' R2 U' R U2 F R U R
10. (2.06) U F2 R U2 F2 U F R' U'
11. 2.48 R2 F U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U
12. 3.63 U' R2 U F' R' U' F R U


Lol. Lots of easy scrambles in there, solves 7-11 make a 2.89 PB ao5.
why tf am I practising 2x2


----------



## Cale S (Dec 19, 2016)

Average of 12: 2.92
1. 2.46 L' B' U' R L' R' U' B R'
2. (5.08) U L' B U L B L R'
3. 3.10 B' L R L B R L R' L'
4. 3.58 U' L' B R U B U L' U
5. 2.21 B R' B' R' U' L' B' R U
6. 3.43 U B' R U' B L U' B' L
7. 2.92 R U' R B' U' L U' L U
8. 2.44 R' U L R' B U L B U
9. 2.72 U B U L B' U R B'
10. (1.99) B' R' U' L' B' R' U' R
11. 3.03 B' R U R' B' U' L B
12. 3.32 B' R L' R' B R' U B' L

3.28 avg50


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 19, 2016)

4x4 avg12 pb:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-18
avg of 12: 31.95

Time List:
1. (36.00) Rw2 D R2 B' U' R' Uw2 F R2 Rw B L F B Rw Fw' D2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw F' L F' D2 U L2 B Uw2 B U2 Rw' B2 Fw F' R Fw B2 L Rw 
2. 30.99 B2 R F D Rw2 Uw L Uw2 R' Uw Rw L' D' R2 Uw2 Rw B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' U2 B U' Fw Rw Fw' F' R' L2 F2 Rw U2 Uw2 D' B' F2 
3. (28.58) B2 R2 D' L' B' Uw' U2 B' F2 Uw F Rw2 D2 R' Fw' D F' L2 Rw' D' L' U' Fw2 F Uw' L' F' Rw' Uw' U' F' R' L2 B D U' R2 Uw Fw2 B2 
4. 33.64 Rw' Uw F2 Fw' D B Rw2 R' F B D2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw' B D2 U Fw L' F U' B2 Rw Uw' F Uw L2 F' Uw2 D U' L R' Fw' F2 U' B' D' 
5. 35.20 D Uw Rw' R2 B2 F Rw U' L' F2 R2 L Fw2 R' L Uw L' D B2 D U2 L Rw' U2 F2 R2 D' F L' Uw' Rw2 Uw' F U' R F2 Fw2 B R Fw2 
6. 29.01 B U Fw' Uw' Fw2 D F' U2 Rw' Uw F' Fw' D2 U B F2 R' Uw' Rw' F Uw2 Rw' Fw' F' R' Uw U' Fw Rw' B' F U Fw B Rw B2 U2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 
7. 33.51 Uw B2 R2 Fw R' L' F' B' L2 D Fw2 D Uw2 L2 R' Fw' F L' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw Rw2 D' F' L2 Rw2 U2 Rw' F' L' F' U' F2 R' L B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 
8. 29.15 U' D2 B2 F' Rw2 R2 U2 D' R' B' U2 Fw' L D U' F2 B' Uw' F2 Fw' L' Fw2 F' R F2 B' Uw B2 Fw' L Fw' F2 D F2 B D2 Fw L' B' Fw' 
9. 30.46 Fw L2 U2 L' R D' Fw2 U2 D L' R2 Uw' F2 D U2 F2 Fw' U F2 R2 Rw' F' R2 F' D' F' U R Fw2 F Uw Fw' Uw' Fw F2 R L Fw2 R U2 
10. 32.92 F' Rw2 U' R D2 R B' Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 B' R2 D' Uw' U2 B Uw R F Uw' Fw' L' B' D' Uw B2 F Rw' F B' Rw' Fw U' Fw D Uw' B2 Uw2 U' 
11. 33.23 Fw L Uw2 D2 B' Uw2 D2 F2 B2 Uw' D2 U R' Rw L D' Uw2 U' Rw D2 L' B' U' Fw' R Fw2 R Uw D' L2 Uw2 L2 Fw' F Uw2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 
12. 31.32 Fw2 Uw D2 R2 L2 D2 U' Fw' R2 Uw U' F B L U2 R' Rw Fw L2 U' F2 R D' F' D2 B U2 Rw' F R2 D' B' U Rw2 D B2 Rw' U' L Uw


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 19, 2016)

1:55.34 6x6 single with at least 2 parities, can't remember if there was a 2 wing swap parity, crap now i have high expectations and all for comp tmr


----------



## Cale S (Dec 19, 2016)

Average of 5: 8.73
1. (8.27) U2 R B2 U' R' F' D' F' L F R2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 
2. 8.73 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F D' R2 D B' D2 R U' F' D B 
3. (12.28) D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 D F D' R B D' U' B2 L B' 
4. 8.57 B D F2 U' L' D' F2 R U L2 U2 L2 F R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 
5. 8.89 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U L' B F' L' B U R F2 L'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 19, 2016)

6x6 first ao50: 3:15.97.... I suck


----------



## hugg (Dec 19, 2016)

First sub-15 3x3. 
14.779


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: F D' L U2 F2 R2 U' R D' F2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 B D2 B U2
Inspection: X2 Y
X-Cross: L D R' (3)
Second pair: U2 F' Dw' L U2 L U L' (8)
Third pair: Dw R U2 R' U' R U R' (8)
Fourth pair: Y R' U R U' R' U' R (8)
OLL: L F R' F' L' F R F' (8)
PLL: U R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (10)
AUF: U (1)
14.779
46 moves
3.11 TPS


----------



## Nuu (Dec 19, 2016)

sub 5 sec pyraminx solve


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-19
avg of 12: 37.72


Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 37.30 B U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw F L U R2 F U2 R' B' U' B' Uw' R' U Rw' Fw U L2 B R' F' Uw2 Rw F' U2 L Uw' F2 B' U Rw F' L' Fw2 Rw2 U2 
2. 38.87 Uw' Fw Rw2 B2 U2 R2 D Uw' U F D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw B U' F2 U' L' D' F2 D F U Rw2 L' Fw2 Rw' Fw' R' U L Rw2 R' F Fw2 B' Rw B 
3. 37.60 Fw B D2 Uw' U' F' R2 Rw2 U' F2 U B D2 R L D' L Uw2 Rw Fw Rw2 L' Uw Rw R' L2 D R Uw2 F B' U2 L2 Rw' Fw Uw' L2 B Rw' F' 
4. (31.82) Rw Uw Fw' D Rw2 Fw' Rw' D2 Uw Rw' F2 Rw' U' Fw' D' R' L' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 B R' F' Rw' L Fw' B R' Fw F' Uw' F B2 Fw Uw2 B Uw' Fw' 
5. 39.22 L U' B L2 F2 L2 R' Uw' Rw2 B2 U2 L' Uw' B2 D2 B' U Uw' Rw R2 B2 Fw' U2 B Uw2 D' Fw' Uw B' Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 Uw Rw U L D Rw U 
6. (45.47) B' R U' Rw2 Uw2 D2 U2 Rw D' F Fw' R2 U Rw F' L2 R2 B' D2 U' B Fw Uw2 F' Uw' L D2 L2 U Rw L Uw F' L2 U Fw' D2 R2 B Uw 
7. 35.75 U L' F Fw2 B' Uw L2 Rw2 Fw F' Uw U' Rw' U2 L' Uw' U' Rw F R2 Fw F B' L' Fw2 L' U' Rw U D' Uw2 F' B' L Rw Fw Uw Rw' L B' 
8. 35.56 R2 Uw' B' U' B F2 U' D2 Rw2 L D B Rw2 D Rw B R2 B U2 Fw' R' Rw2 B L2 Uw2 R' F Uw2 B2 R B2 Fw2 D U2 Fw D' U2 Fw' R' B2 
9. 39.34 B Rw' Uw2 R' B2 Uw' Rw2 D Fw' Rw2 Uw' B R2 Uw R D' Fw R Fw' Rw U B' Fw U' F2 B D U F' B' Rw2 F' U2 R' Rw F2 Fw2 B D' Uw2 
10. 36.12 U' B' Rw R' L' Fw Rw' D2 U' R' U' L' F D B' Fw2 R' Rw B2 U D B' Uw Fw2 Uw' D L D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R' U2 Fw2 D Rw Fw U' 
11. 37.97 D' Rw' B' D' R2 B2 U2 D2 Rw2 Uw' U' F' R F Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B Fw' D' Fw' R' B Uw R' L Uw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 L2 F2 L F' Rw' B L2 B' R2 
12. 39.45 B R2 Fw Uw L B2 Fw' L R2 Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 Uw2 F' Uw' R D Rw' U2 Rw' F L' F R2 U2 F L2 R Uw2 R2 U' L R' B F' Rw Fw' D' Rw



dude nice.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 19, 2016)

2-9 relay in 36:33.112
I'll see if I can get a sub 1hr 2-10 by early next year.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 19, 2016)

OH best event.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 19, 2016)

Kilominx pbs:
Single: 13.42
mo3: 16.50
ao5: 17.11
ao12: 19.58
sub-20 ao12 and 13 single!!! DDD


----------



## emolover (Dec 20, 2016)

Damn, sub 49 average of 5 and almost sub 50 average of 12. 

avg5: 48.64 
avg12: 50.30 

48.07, (1:00.39), 49.86, 53.09, 51.67, *49.36, (45.90), 48.06, 54.54,49.34, 48.51*, 50.47


----------



## biscuit (Dec 20, 2016)

First Sub-1 4x4 Ao5! 

1. 59.65 D' Fw Rw R' Fw U2 L U' B2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 Uw2 D' B2 Fw' Uw F B' Uw2 Rw' U' R F' Rw2 D Uw L' R2 B' Uw' L' Fw B' Rw2 U R2 D 
2. (1:06.15) Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw U' F2 R U' D' F' D2 Uw2 R Fw2 R' L B Fw' L B2 Fw2 U F' U' L2 Fw2 B2 R' Rw2 L' F' D2 L' B' F Fw' R Uw2 F' B 
3. 58.22 Rw F D R' D' Fw U2 R2 Rw2 B' D2 B2 U R F' D' R2 B' D Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw U F L D U Rw F B' L B' U2 Uw' D2 R2 L F B' 
4. 58.77 F' Uw' R U L' Fw2 Rw' D' L2 Fw R' L F' Uw' F' L U' L Rw' U' Fw L U B2 R2 F2 U L' R' F2 L D' Uw2 R2 Fw D' Uw R2 F B' 
5. (54.71) R L' D F' Fw D Rw2 Fw B' D F R' Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw D' L R' Uw2 Fw' Uw' D2 L2 Uw2 Fw' F' B2 Uw' B Uw L2 Uw L' D2 Fw2 L R' D2 B


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 20, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> OH best event.



Not even sub-WR


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 20, 2016)

Learned the 6 megaminx 2-2 swap EPLLs and CPLLs

Full 4LLL yay!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2016)

5.51 skewb NR avg 

Didn't expect this at all...


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Broke 8 NRs today ._.


Should have been 9, i DNFed a really easy feet solve when a corner cap fell off at OLL, it was like sub-50 when that happened, causing me to lose the round AND NR mean :///////


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 20, 2016)

Got these yesterday, but whatever.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
avg of 5: 10.52

Time List:
1. 9.56 (4, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)
2. 10.58 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)
3. (9.48) (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)
4. (11.46) (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)
5. 11.42 (4, 3)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, -3)/
and
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
avg of 12: 11.35

Time List:
1. 9.56 (4, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)
2. 10.58 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)
3. (9.48) (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)
4. 11.46 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)
5. 11.42 (4, 3)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, -3)/
6. 13.20 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/
7. (14.99) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)
8. 9.97 (4, -3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-5, -4)
9. 9.76 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/
10. 12.79 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)
11. 10.93 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)
12. 13.76 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)

12.90 ao 50, 13.76 ao 100


----------



## asacuber (Dec 20, 2016)

posting this here, all pbs except single



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
solves/total: 866/866

single
best: 7.80
worst: 18.77

mean of 3
current: 15.21 (σ = 0.77)
best: 8.94 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 14.11 (σ = 1.28)
best: 9.78 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 12
current: 14.02 (σ = 1.14)
best: 10.67 (σ = 1.18)

avg of 50
current: 13.13 (σ = 1.42)
best: 11.52 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 100
current: 12.64 (σ = 1.37)
best: 11.88 (σ = 1.38)

Average: 12.49 (σ = 1.37)
Mean: 12.54

Time List:
1. 10.45 L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 L' R' D' F D2 F' R' U F' R 
2. 13.90 D2 L U2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 R B' U' F U' R D' B2 L F L2 
3. 10.84 D2 F2 U R2 U2 R' U F' B2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 L U2 R D2 R' B' 
4. 12.58 F D2 B' R2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' L' D' B U F D2 F L' D R2 
5. 11.96 L' B2 L2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' F L' F L D L' U2 F2 
6. 13.25 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 U F2 U L D' L' F2 L B' F' R D2 R 
7. 9.21 D' R2 L2 F' L U' F2 L' D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' 
8. 15.35 R' B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 B D' F' L' B2 L' D U' B 
9. 11.22 R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R' U2 B L D' L F2 D' F L2 
10. 9.30 D L2 B2 D U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D U B L' F2 D U2 R' F 
11. 12.93 L' U' F2 U' F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' R B L' R' U L2 U B2 F2 
12. 10.97 D2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 D' B' R B U B' L2 F2 L F' 
13. 9.78 L D U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U' B D B2 D L R' U2 F' D2 
14. 11.93 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 U R B' L D R' F' D' B R' U 
15. 10.65 U2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F' D B' L' D' U L2 B2 L U 
16. 9.53 F L2 R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D B U L' R D B U2 B F 
17. 16.65 F' R2 U2 B R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 R' B' L2 D L' F' L U' L' B 
18. 11.53 B D2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D2 B2 D R D R U2 F D R U' 
19. 12.98 U2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F R F' L' U' R D' F L' 
20. 13.52 L' D B R2 U' F2 L F' U D2 R L' U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 R F2 
21. 12.51 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D B' L' R' B L' B' F R2 D U2 
22. 13.79 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 F L U F' L' D' R F' U' L 
23. 13.99 R D2 F2 U R2 F2 R' D F' U' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 
24. 12.21 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B' D2 R U2 B R F2 L' D' F 
25. 13.61 U2 L' U2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U R' B2 L2 R' B' F2 U' R2 
26. 13.03 R' D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 D B D2 B' R2 D U B 
27. 13.03 L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R' F L2 F' R2 B2 D' F' L B2 
28. 12.82 L2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 R' B R B' F' U B D F' 
29. 12.20 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F' L D2 F2 R2 D' 
30. 13.68 D2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' R B' L' F U' B' D' L' F L R2 
31. 13.42 U2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B F D' F2 L' U2 R B F D' L D F' 
32. 11.95 B2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' D L' R B R U' R2 U2 B' U' 
33. 12.67 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B' D2 F' R2 B L' D R F D2 
34. 10.28 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' L R2 F2 R' F' U R F2 
35. 14.23 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U B' L2 U' L2 U R' F' 
36. 12.28 L U2 D' F R' U' B' D2 R' D F' B2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 
37. 14.79 B U2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B' D' B D2 U2 L R2 B R 
38. 16.04 D2 L B2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 R' U B D L2 D U' B' D B2 L 
39. 12.68 D B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R' F' L D' L2 D2 L 
40. 13.10 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L D' B U' R' D' L2 B D2 F' 
41. 11.80 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D2 L U2 F' U R B2 R F2 D L' 
42. 12.25 L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 L' D F D' U' F D' B U2 F 
43. 13.49 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R F2 R' B2 R U2 B' F2 L D' U' R D2 B' R' D2 
44. 11.12 R' L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D R2 U F D2 R' B2 F U F' U' R' 
45. 12.04 R' B D2 B' L2 F R' B U' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L F2 R' B2 L B2 L 
46. 11.82 R D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 B L D2 U' R' B D F L' 
47. 11.37 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D U2 F R B' D' B L B2 R U' 
48. 9.97 U F' R' F2 D' F U' F' L2 B' U2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' 
49. 12.25 B' R2 F D2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D L R' B' D2 R B F2 R 
50. 12.51 D' R' F' B' L' B U' F' B R F2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' 
51. 13.27 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 U' L B D2 R B2 D U' R' U 
52. 10.21 F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' F U B' F R F2 R2 D' L B' 
53. 13.75 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 L B2 F' U2 B F U R' B U' 
54. 11.98 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 U F2 L2 F' D B' F2 R' F L2 D2 R' D' 
55. 11.84 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B' L' B2 R' U2 B2 F' R2 U' F 
56. 15.55 U R2 B2 D' F2 D U2 L2 U' B2 D2 F U2 L2 F R U' F L' R2 F 
57. 11.96 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F' L' R F D L' R2 D' F' 
58. 12.08 U D' R' U2 F2 L2 D' B L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' 
59. 10.13 U L2 F2 D L U2 L2 B F2 U D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' D' L' 
60. 13.00 D' F2 L' U2 L R2 B2 R' D2 U2 B' D' L D2 B2 D2 U F' R2 
61. 14.28 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 U2 F U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 L' 
62. 13.76 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B R D B2 U' B2 R' B' F' D' R 
63. 13.28 D B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L' U F2 U' B' D' L' B' U' B2 
64. 13.36 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 R F' D F2 L2 R2 D' R' D' 
65. 12.82 F2 R' U2 D F2 B' R2 L' B' U2 R2 L2 F U2 B2 D2 B L2 B D 
66. 13.31 R2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 L R' F' D' U2 B R2 D2 L2 D 
67. 11.31 F R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 R U' L' D R' U2 B' L D' F' 
68. 14.40 F' L B L' U F2 U' R B F2 U F2 U D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 F 
69. 13.71 R F D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 F' L D U L' B2 L D2 F U' 
70. 11.52 B' U2 B D' B' R B' U' L2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 L2 F' L' 
71. 11.82 F' U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 L F' D F' R2 B' U2 L' D R2 
72. 13.41 B R2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R2 D L F' L2 F2 U' B' R2 
73. 12.76 R' B F R2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' U2 B' R B' R' D' B' U R 
74. 11.92 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F U R B' R2 U2 F' L' B2 U2 
75. 10.88 B U2 B2 R' D R' B U' F' L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
76. 12.50 U L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 F' U B' L2 F' D F2 L' U 
77. 13.81 R L2 U R2 U L2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' R F2 D' F2 D F U' 
78. 12.65 D' U' R2 U F2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 F L' R' B' R' D R' F L2 R 
79. 14.71 F L' F' B D' F L' U' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 B2 R B2 R2 F' 
80. 11.12 F' U2 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 B R F' L R2 F' L2 B' R2 
81. 13.52 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U F2 D R2 F2 R D' F' U R2 D F' L' U R2 
82. 13.56 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L' U' R F D2 L U F2 R' F' 
83. 12.48 R D' F U2 L' U F D2 F R2 L F2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 L 
84. 12.08 L U2 R' U B2 R' U' F' U2 R F2 D2 R' F2 R D2 L D2 B 
85. 12.19 L B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L F D2 F U R' U' B' F' 
86. 10.11 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 U B' U2 R B' D' U' B' F' 
87. 12.90 R2 D' R' L' D L2 F' U L U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 U 
88. 16.33 F U2 B' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D B L' R' U R F2 R' B' L 
89. 11.93 L U B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 F' L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B R' 
90. 13.80 B U2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' L D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 U 
91. 17.38 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B U F L B2 R' U F' D2 R 
92. 12.42 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' F' L2 U B2 L' R F D' L R' U' 
93. 12.44 L2 U B L D2 B' D' L U D2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 B' D2 
94. 16.79 F' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F' D' B L F' R F 
95. 9.88 F' L2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D' L R2 F L2 U' B R' U B 
96. 12.17 F' D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L F' R' F U2 L' U F2 L' 
97. 12.59 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 D L D2 U' F R F2 R2 F' 
98. 10.12 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' U' R2 F L' D' F2 D' U2 L B' D2 
99. 10.62 F D' L2 B' L' U D2 F L R2 D R2 L2 U B2 U B2 U B2 R2 
100. 13.46 F B2 R2 D U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U' R' D' L' B' U' L' R2 
101. 12.42 R' B2 F2 U2 R D2 L D2 F2 L' D2 F' D2 U L' R' D R U' L2 U 
102. 14.92 R F2 B L2 B2 D2 L D' F D' B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' 
103. 10.71 L' U2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 B' L F' R2 F' R' D' F' 
104. 11.91 R U L2 F2 B L2 F U2 R L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 
105. 11.06 R' L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L' F2 D' R B2 U2 B R2 D2 
106. 18.41 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 L F2 D' R' U L2 R F U2 B' 
107. 11.28 R' D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D B' U R D R2 
108. 11.47 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 B' L F' R' U B' L D U 
109. 12.89 U2 B' R2 B U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U' B' R B2 U L2 R' D' L 
110. 13.60 U2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 B L2 B L2 F L U' L2 B' L D' F D R' B 
111. 10.78 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R D' F L' B' F D B R' U' 
112. 13.59 B2 D L2 D U B2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L B D' L' F2 L' U' R' B' U' 
113. 10.53 U' F2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 F' U' B2 L B' R B2 D' B2 R2 
114. 11.18 F U' B U' F' L B' U L' U2 D2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L B2 R2 F' 
115. 12.02 L2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 B L2 F L2 F' R' B2 F2 U F R' B' D2 L2 R2 
116. 11.12 B L2 F' B' R' U2 D' R' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 L 
117. 12.94 B R F' U' R D2 F' B' R F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' 
118. 11.45 U' B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L F L R' B U2 R2 D R F2 
119. 12.56 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' R2 B F' R B R' D2 B R' 
120. 9.66 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L' U B2 U F2 R B D R 
121. 12.08 L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B U L2 B2 F' U' L B' R' B 
122. 12.80 L D R' F B D' F' L U' F' U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U D2 F2 D' 
123. 11.00 R U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U' R F L2 D' L2 F2 L' B R 
124. 12.32 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B L R' D' B2 U' L2 R' D2 F' 
125. 9.32 F B2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 L' R D2 U2 R' D' L U' R F' R F R 
126. 13.68 R2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B U' F L' U' R F L' F2 D L' 
127. 13.36 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F L2 D U' B L D F2 L2 U' 
128. 11.88 L2 B' F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L D2 B F L' F D L' F2 D2 
129. 13.58 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 L B U' F2 D' U' F2 R F2 U' R2 
130. 12.40 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 L' D2 U2 F' L D' B U2 L2 U R' F 
131. 10.80 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B L' D' L R' D2 U' F' U B2 
132. 10.82 L B2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 B U R B R D L2 B L' F 
133. 12.09 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F D U2 L2 D R 
134. 16.33 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 B L U2 B R2 F2 L' D' U2 
135. 11.82 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' D' B2 R' F D' L' U2 B2 L2 
136. 11.88 L F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 R2 B D U2 R D2 F' R' F D2 
137. 15.26 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D' R F2 D L D2 U' F' R2 U 
138. 9.38 U L2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 R U L2 U2 B' R2 
139. 13.13 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' B' L' R2 B U' R' U' F L2 D 
140. 11.80 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 D2 F' D B2 L' B' R' B D2 B2 
141. 9.66 F2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L D' R2 B' L' D' R D2 B' U' B' 
142. 11.60 U D B U B2 R B D2 F B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 R F2 R2 F2 R 
143. 12.25 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 B F' L2 B R' D' R2 B F2 
144. 12.73 U2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 L D L' U B' L2 R' U2 F 
145. 10.40 R' F2 L D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D' R' U2 F L2 U2 R B' R' 
146. 12.44 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L R' F D2 U B R D U2 R U' B2 
147. 10.98 U R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 R' B R2 U' R D F2 L2 B2 R 
148. 11.26 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' U' F2 D' B' R' D F D2 U' 
149. 10.27 F2 R F' B R' F R' U F' R2 U2 D2 F L2 F D2 F2 L 
150. 12.91 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F D2 B D2 U' B F2 R F2 U2 
151. 10.60 U' R' U2 B D' B' U' F' L' U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' F 
152. 9.72 F D R2 L' D' R' B R' F2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 
153. 12.10 D L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D R' B2 L B F' D' B' 
154. 11.95 D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R' F D2 L' D' L2 B D2 L D2 
155. 11.72 U2 R D' F' R' U L F D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 B 
156. 15.68 R' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F2 L D U' F U' L' F U L' 
157. 12.94 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D R D2 U' R F L R B' F L' 
158. 11.00 U' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U' L' D B' U F L' D' 
159. 14.00 U2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 L' R2 D' L' U2 F2 U' B' D R F' L 
160. 12.24 B' U2 R' L F' L' U' D2 R' F B L2 D2 B L2 D2 F B R2 
161. 10.20 D R D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 U' B D2 L2 R B F2 
162. 10.46 U2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D F' R U L U B2 D L' F2 
163. 10.75 R2 D' F' B L F2 U' B R D F L2 F B U2 L2 B U2 D2 B' 
164. 7.92 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B R' D L' U' B' F U' R U' L2 
165. 9.20 R B2 L B2 D F U L' B2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 
166. 9.68 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 L2 D 
167. 12.15 U2 L R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 R2 B' U R' 
168. 10.72 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 F U' B2 U' B D R' F2 R' 
169. 12.43 L' U R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R F D' U' B F U L' F' 
170. 12.12 D B' D2 B' L2 D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F R U' F R2 D' B2 D B' U 
171. 9.15 B2 F2 L R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U' F2 U L' R2 U F' D2 R' 
172. 13.34 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 R U F' L' R' F' D 
173. 10.56 D2 F' L2 D' R2 F2 D F' U' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 
174. 18.64 B' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L B2 L' B' U' L' B U2 L' 
175. 10.46 L2 F U2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R' U' F L2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F2 
176. 13.71 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R F D' L B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 
177. 15.51 U' R' D2 F U' F2 L' D' L' B' R2 B R2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 
178. 13.59 U2 L2 D' F2 D' U' F2 R2 D' L B L U2 R2 F2 L' U F' U 
179. 9.27 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R B D2 R' D F2 L U F D2 
180. 11.18 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L' R D' B' R' U2 F' U L2 F' D2 
181. 11.24 U' F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 R B2 U2 F' L D' F2 L' B' 
182. 9.49 R B' U2 L U' B R D' F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R F2 R B2 D 
183. 11.53 D' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 B' U L2 B' R' D2 B R2 U2 L' 
184. 9.66 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U R2 U F2 L F' R2 U B R U' R' D' B 
185. 12.46 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D R B' L B2 L B L' F U' 
186. 12.91 B' D F D R L' B' L2 U D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 
187. 14.81 D L' F2 U2 R D2 R' B2 R' U2 L' B2 F' D' L2 B R B2 R F 
188. 11.98 R B2 L' B2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B U2 L' B' R U2 B2 U B U2 
189. 12.30 F D2 F B2 R' L' B R F2 D R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U' B 
190. 10.48 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 F' U B L2 B2 D' R' D' B U 
191. 14.60 F2 L B2 L2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 R B' L' U B' D F' D2 L' U2 F' 
192. 15.13 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L U2 B' F' L2 R D U R' U2 
193. 14.05 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F' D B2 U' B F R2 F L U2 
194. 12.21 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 L B2 D' B R B F' D2 L2 R2 F2 U' 
195. 11.67 L U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F' L B' U R2 D R2 U2 R' F' 
196. 13.34 U' F' D2 B' L' U' R U' B' L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 
197. 12.11 L2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L R B' D L R2 B D' U' F' 
198. 12.95 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B' L2 B R2 D2 U L' F D' L B2 R2 U2 R B' 
199. 12.64 D2 B2 F L2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 L D R2 B' L' U2 R D B' F' 
200. 12.17 B D' L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U L2 R' B' U B2 D2 L' D L' U' 
201. 10.67 L2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F' U' F2 R' D U' B' F' D L R 
202. 12.28 R B' D2 B2 F R2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' L2 D R B2 U' F' R2 U' B2 
203. 11.16 U F U2 L2 F D' L U' R' D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 B 
204. 11.42 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 R F' L2 U2 F D U' R' D2 
205. 13.73 B2 R2 U R' D' F' R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 
206. 13.76 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L U B F' U' F' D L U 
207. 13.16 R' B2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 D L2 R U R' D' R2 B 
208. 11.92 D2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F D2 F2 U' L' B' R' D' L U' B2 U' L2 
209. 12.17 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D L' R U' F' L' U2 F U 
210. 16.72 L' B' D' F' U2 L' U' R U' F U2 R2 D F2 D L2 D' F2 U F2 
211. 10.12 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' F D2 L' D' U F' U' B2 R 
212. 15.44 B' D2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D U2 F' D' F R B R U' F D 
213. 11.48 D2 R' D2 B2 L D2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 B' L B2 L' D U2 R D' 
214. 11.76 B2 U B R' L B' U' R' D' R2 U2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 
215. 12.00 U F' R2 F' D' L B U R B2 R2 U L2 U D2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 
216. 12.34 D B L' D2 F' R' U2 R U2 L2 B R2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
217. 13.32 L' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 U F2 B' U' L2 F2 R' U B' R2 B2 
218. 10.66 B U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 R B' L D B' L2 U L B 
219. 11.01 U2 L F2 R D' L' F' R D' L2 B2 R' U2 L F2 B2 R' B2 R' 
220. 12.49 R D F' L U' R2 F2 L' U F D2 B2 U2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 D2 
221. 15.34 F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' D B2 D B' D2 F' L' D' R2 
222. 13.52 D2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R' D' L2 R D R' B R D' F 
223. 12.49 D R U2 F' D' F' B' U' F' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 
224. 10.69 L2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 R U2 L B D L F2 U' L B2 
225. 11.56 B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B U' L R D F2 L R2 F' L' 
226. 13.40 D2 R U R' F B' L F B2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 R' 
227. 11.70 R2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' U L' R2 B' R F2 D' R' F 
228. 10.92 F2 L B' R D' F2 L2 D' L B U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 D 
229. 13.92 R2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U B2 D' L' D R B2 F' L' D' L2 
230. 12.12 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' L2 U F D2 L D' B L2 B' R D' 
231. 13.59 F' D2 U2 R U2 F2 L D2 U2 R D2 F2 U' R B' F U B2 R D 
232. 10.93 B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 D U2 F' U B L' D' B L' D' U' F2 
233. 12.22 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R B' U' F' U' R' D L2 D2 F R2 
234. 14.75 D U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F R' B U L U' F L' 
235. 11.38 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 L' U2 F2 D L' F R U2 B' F2 D U' L' 
236. 13.48 F' L2 R2 F U2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 D U L D2 F D2 U2 R' U L 
237. 10.28 F' U D2 L' U2 D' B R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 R F2 
238. 14.64 F2 L B2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 U B' R' F' U2 R2 F' U' 
239. 13.00 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D' R' B' R2 D' L' U L' U L2 R' 
240. 11.90 L B2 L2 B L2 U2 B L2 B L2 F U2 D B D2 R B' R U B2 L 
241. 11.51 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F L' B R' U' B2 L U F2 U' 
242. 14.28 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R' D' F2 R' F2 D' F' R' F2 D' 
243. 12.80 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B D L2 B' F2 U' L2 U2 L U R' F 
244. 13.74 L' D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L B' L' F2 R2 B U' B' 
245. 13.74 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 F L U F L' U B2 L F U 
246. 11.97 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U' B2 U2 R' F' L R D U' 
247. 13.44 L' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U L2 R2 F' L D' L2 U' L U2 B F2 
248. 13.04 R2 B D L D R' F2 U R2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F' D 
249. 14.30 L' D2 L' R2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R U R2 D F' U2 L' F' R' B L' 
250. 10.84 B2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 F' L F2 R B D L D2 L2 F 
251. 13.68 D2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F' D2 R' U' F' L' B L2 F L' F' 
252. 10.64 F2 R L2 B' L2 D B2 L' U L' B' R2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' 
253. 12.71 B2 U2 D' R' D R' D' F U R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 
254. 10.91 L2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R B' D R U' F L2 U2 B R2 D' 
255. 12.72 R U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 B D' L U' R' F' U R D' F2 
256. 9.05 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D U' F2 L2 U' B D' B2 L' F U' B2 F' R 
257. 11.43 U2 F R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' L' B' R F L' U' R' F' U2 
258. 12.11 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R F' U' L2 F2 D2 B' U F2 
259. 16.08 B2 U2 R2 B2 D U F2 L2 U R2 F2 R F R2 F' U B2 F2 D F' R 
260. 13.71 L2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R B U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R' B F2 
261. 12.60 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' R' U2 R2 D' B' U2 L' R2 F D' R' U L 
262. 13.36 L2 R U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 R F' R2 U2 B' D U' B U2 
263. 14.57 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 U' B U' R B U' 
264. 11.64 F R2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L B F2 L' B2 R2 U' F U 
265. 8.05 L2 B' L2 F U2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F R D F' L2 D' R F U F2 
266. 12.80 D R2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 F D' B D U B R F' D2 U' 
267. 16.96 F' D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D U' R2 D R' D2 U R' U2 B2 F D2 R' 
268. 12.72 U2 R2 U2 F D2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 R F' L F2 U L' D2 R B2 R 
269. 10.07 F2 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 L R2 B2 L2 B D R' D R U' F' L D2 U2 
270. 13.24 U' L2 B R U R' F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 
271. 10.01 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R2 B U2 R U L' R F' D' 
272. 10.12 U' R D R' L F L' B R2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F' 
273. 10.14 R L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B L2 R' D R2 B D2 F U' 
274. 15.78 L2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 R2 F2 R' D' B R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 
275. 13.35 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L F R F' U B2 U' L' B' 
276. 11.96 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' D' R D' B' R' U' F 
277. 10.48 R2 U2 B R2 F R2 B L2 D2 U2 B2 U L F D' U L2 D' B2 L D' 
278. 11.37 D R2 F L2 B' L2 F U2 F' R2 F' L' B D U' R' U2 R' F2 
279. 12.18 L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' L2 U L' R B R F2 D2 U' F2 D' R' 
280. 14.00 D R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L D L2 B' R' B' D' U' B2 L 
281. 12.94 F R B2 D2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 D F' D' L2 D2 B' U F2 R 
282. 12.12 B' F' L2 U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F R' B' L2 U L' F' R U' R' D 
283. 12.39 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R' U2 B' F' D' L' D2 R U' B2 
284. 11.55 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D' R' D2 L U' B' L' B F D 
285. 13.00 F D2 F2 D' F2 U' R D2 B' U2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 
286. 12.61 R2 F2 L F' U' F2 U2 R U R' B2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R D2 
287. 10.72 B' D2 F2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F' L' D2 F L D' F D R F' 
288. 18.68+ L' B R2 B F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 D F U L' D' F' L' F2 R' 
289. 11.80 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L' B R F' D' L' D' R2 
290. 15.86 U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2 U L2 D2 L B F' R' U B2 L2 R2 B U2 
291. 14.24 U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D B D' F2 D' L R2 D B2 L 
292. 10.96 L2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 B D U R U F' L R 
293. 10.83 F L2 F' L2 B' U R F D L2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 
294. 11.36 D' R2 D R' D B' U L' U2 R' F2 R2 L2 D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 D2 
295. 11.48 U2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 L2 B2 R2 D L F D L2 F' D F' L B R' 
296. 13.56 D B2 R2 U L2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B F' L' U L2 B U B2 L' 
297. 11.12 U L' F2 R F2 R' D2 L' D2 R B2 R D L' D2 L' R U' F' R' B' 
298. 15.41 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B R' F' D' F U2 F' U' R2 U 
299. 15.15 B' L D2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' F D B2 L U2 F' 
300. 12.22 L U2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L D2 R' F' U R2 D2 R F L' R2 F 
301. 11.28 B' R' B' U' D' L' B2 L' B' R2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 
302. 11.88 L D' R' D B U L B' U D2 B U2 F L2 U2 B R2 F D2 R2 
303. 11.00 B R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L F2 U' R2 F' L B' D 
304. 11.34 D2 U B' F' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 R D F L' B' U' R' B D' 
305. 12.56 L2 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B U2 L F2 D' U B' D2 L D 
306. 15.87 R' F' U2 B' D' F' R D R2 L2 F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 F U2 B2 D 
307. 12.40 U2 R' B D' B' L D' B L F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 
308. 14.25 D R2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 F' D2 L' D B2 L' B2 U' L R2 F2 
309. 14.57 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D2 U' R' B2 U' B D' F U' L' D2 R' 
310. 11.49 F2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 B' L2 R F' D' L' F' R B' F' L R' 
311. 9.89 B' U' R D2 F R2 F B' U' R2 U' F2 U' D2 R2 D F2 D' 
312. 13.48 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 B L' R' U R' D U B 
313. 13.64 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L' D2 R' D' F R' U L B' L' 
314. 10.92 L' R2 B L2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B' R' U R2 F R' F' D2 R' 
315. 11.71 L D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 U B' U' L' B' U2 L D B' D 
316. 12.18 B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 U' F' L B R B2 U' B L U 
317. 11.46 L' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 F U2 L B2 R D' U R F R2 B 
318. 12.68 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U' L2 U' F' L D' F2 D B 
319. 14.96 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 D' L' B D' R' D F R' D U' L' 
320. 13.93 F' D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U R2 F' L' D R' U2 L B D' 
321. 10.65 F2 D2 B U R2 U' F' B L B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 
322. 11.39 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 L F2 D L2 R' U L D2 L2 U2 
323. 12.39 L2 B L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L B D L' D' U2 R B' U 
324. 13.64 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 L B2 U' B F D' F U L U' B2 L' 
325. 13.33 D L U R' U D' B U2 F' U' B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 
326. 8.84 L2 U B2 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 D U' F D' L2 U2 L B2 F' L2 B' R2 
327. 11.37 U B2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 B' U2 R' D B U L B D' U2 
328. 11.86 U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B' U L B' U2 B2 R B D U' 
329. 13.52 F2 U' F R' D R L' B R' D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 
330. 13.96 F U' D F' B2 R2 B' L U' B2 D2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 R L2 B 
331. 14.16 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R U L U' L2 U' B L U' 
332. 11.80 F2 L2 D F' L2 U' R' B L' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 
333. 12.08 R D' R2 F2 B2 L' F' D' F2 R U2 R2 F U2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 F' 
334. 14.40 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B' R U' L F2 U' B R' U F' 
335. 11.82 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 R2 D2 R' F2 D L' B' D' F2 L' R2 D 
336. 11.54 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U' B R' B2 D' R2 D2 U L' R B 
337. 12.20 U' D2 F B2 U D L' U R F2 B2 L2 U D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 
338. 9.22 B F2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L D2 U F L R B D' U2 R' 
339. 14.12 L F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' L F R' B' R D F' L2 F 
340. 11.47 F' D2 B D2 R2 B L2 B U2 F2 R2 U' R' B' D F' L' F U' B F2 
341. 11.44 D B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 U L' B' D2 R B U2 L2 D R U' 
342. 10.87 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' F U2 R D2 U2 R' D' B' U2 F R D2 
343. 11.34 D' U2 F' U2 B L2 B' F' R2 F2 R2 U' F L B L2 B2 D R' B2 
344. 14.74 D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F D2 B' D2 F U' R F R' F' D F L B2 L 
345. 14.59 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' U R' B R' 
346. 11.40 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D' B2 R U' L B D2 R D2 F L F 
347. 13.32 D2 L B2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B R' U2 B' D' R2 D R2 U 
348. 10.91 F' U B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 F U2 B R' D' L' B' L' U B' 
349. 10.34 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' B' D R2 F D2 R' U' L' D' 
350. 9.06 U F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 L' F' L' B L2 R F R' D 
351. 9.55 F2 B D F2 B2 R B' U' F' D2 R' B2 R' F2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 
352. 9.91 D2 R2 B F2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 F' L D2 L U2 B' F2 U' B' D L 
353. 13.64 D' F2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 L F2 L U2 R' D B' D L2 R' B R' D' F 
354. 12.88 U2 B D' F2 D2 F L D R L' U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 
355. 12.68 R' B' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 L B' R2 U' R F U2 B D' 
356. 13.28 L2 U2 F D2 F R2 D2 U2 B L2 F' U' B R B2 L' D2 R F' R F2 
357. 11.64 U' R2 F D' R2 L' D' F' L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 L 
358. 12.19 U' R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R' U L F' U B2 R' D R2 B' R2 
359. 13.34 F R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B F D F2 L' D2 R' D U' L R2 U2 
360. 9.56 U' B2 L' F2 U2 L' R' B2 D2 L2 R' D' B R' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 
361. 9.95 F' R U B2 R' B' R2 L' F' R D2 R F2 B2 U2 R D2 
362. 12.35 U' R2 F D B U' D R D' R2 B L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B 
363. 14.05 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 F2 U2 L' U L R B U2 L B 
364. 12.46 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' B L U2 B L' F D B F2 
365. 12.47 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L' F2 L2 F U' F2 U2 R U2 
366. 13.35 D2 B2 L' D2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' U' F' L R' B R' D2 U' R' 
367. 13.66 R B2 R' D2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 B R B' U B' L B' U' B' F' 
368. 14.48 R F' B2 D R' B' R' U' R F' L2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 U' D2 R2 U2 F2 
369. 15.18 F R U2 F L B R' L' D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F 
370. 13.20 U R2 F' B' R' F D B' L D2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 
371. 13.08 D' R2 B U2 B' D2 F U2 B U2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 F D' F L' D2 R' 
372. 13.72 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 L2 D' F2 D' B' D2 F' U' L U2 R2 F2 U2 
373. 11.17 L' U2 R2 D2 R F2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 U' B L D F2 U B' F R' 
374. 14.15 D F2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 B2 D' R' D' L2 B' R' U' B 
375. 11.60 B' D F2 B L D2 F' D U2 B2 L D2 R B2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 B 
376. 14.88 L' U2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D R2 L B' R' U' F D2 B F' 
377. 12.03 D' B' R2 F2 U' D B2 R' B L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 
378. 12.24 R F2 R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F D2 L' D2 U B' D R2 F L2 D' 
379. 14.01 D L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D L' B' L B2 U2 L' D' F R D' 
380. 14.61 F2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U' B R' D2 L2 R' F L D2 F' 
381. 11.35 F' R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B R B F' R2 D2 B' R2 U' 
382. 14.18 R F' L2 U B L D' F' B R U L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 
383. 12.84 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' D B' R' U L R 
384. 11.00 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B' L2 F' L B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R' F 
385. 12.08 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F D' R' F2 U' F' L B F2 D 
386. 7.88 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' B D2 L U B R U F D2 U2 
387. 10.82 R2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R U L U' B D U' B' R2 U2 
388. 12.61 U B' L D' L' U2 L' B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 F' 
389. 10.12 B U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' L B U B L' F2 R 
390. 11.14 U' F2 U D' F U2 F' U' F' D2 R U2 B2 R U2 R2 L' U2 R F2 
391. 11.88 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B D' U2 F' L F2 D' U B R' 
392. 13.32 R L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U L' B' U L F2 R B D B2 
393. 12.36 R2 F' U D B R D2 F L D R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 
394. 13.63 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 U R2 D' R U B L R B R2 U2 R' U' 
395. 12.56 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F2 D F R2 B' U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 F2 
396. 11.50 R U2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 F R' D2 U B' F2 R U' F' L2 
397. 10.38 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L F U L F' R' B U2 F U2 
398. 14.59 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R' B2 D U B2 F' D2 R2 B' 
399. 10.49 R2 U B2 L U D2 B R' F' U F2 L D2 F2 R B2 U2 L D2 L 
400. 10.68 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R D2 B2 F2 L' B2 F D' U2 B D' R' D R2 U' F 
401. 14.41 R2 F' R U R2 B' D R' L' D' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B2 
402. 12.19 B2 U' D2 B' R F2 R' U F2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F' U' 
403. 12.12 L B U' D B' L D B U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 
404. 12.77 U2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 B U' L D L' R D2 B' D' F 
405. 13.84 B2 D' R2 D L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F' R B' L U B' U' F D2 U2 
406. 10.31 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D B2 L U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R 
407. 10.49 L2 B2 R U2 R B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' F' R2 D2 F U F2 U L F2 
408. 12.37 L F U' R' D2 B2 L2 D' F U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 B2 D 
409. 10.55 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' U B' R F D F L B 
410. 12.26 U F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F' R2 U' L B2 U2 B2 F L' B' 
411. 13.04 D U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R D' U2 F' R' U2 L' D F L2 
412. 12.00 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U F R B' U B' D' U2 
413. 10.51 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R F L D' R2 D' B F2 L B' 
414. 13.95 F' L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 U' F R' F' D2 B U' F R2 F' 
415. 12.99 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U' L' B U' B D2 B2 D2 F2 R 
416. 11.21 U F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D R B D L' F2 D R' F2 L' 
417. 12.95 U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 F' L B2 U2 B' D2 B' U' 
418. 9.92 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' B R B2 U' B2 F' R2 F R' 
419. 14.12 R' D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R F' R' D2 F D' F' D2 R' 
420. 12.03 R B R' D R' B' L2 B2 R' L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 
421. 14.79 R2 D F2 D B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D' L' D' L R' U L' D2 B U2 F2 
422. 11.30 B2 F L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' L R U F D B' L D 
423. 13.21 F' U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F U' L B' D U2 F D F2 R F' 
424. 12.08 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D L B2 L' B L2 D' L' D R' 
425. 11.80 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 L' U R B L2 D R D2 F' U 
426. 11.81 F2 U D2 L' B L' F' U' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 D 
427. 9.06 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 R2 B L D U' R B' L2 R B' L2 
428. 13.20 U L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B' D B2 L F2 D' B2 U' B2 R' 
429. 7.80 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U R F' L' U F D' R B U 
430. 14.13 B' R2 F2 R' F U' L2 D' R' L2 F' D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' 
431. 15.06 F R2 D2 F U2 B L2 R2 F' R2 F R D2 F' D B' R' U' B2 U B2 
432. 14.64 R F2 D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U R' F R' D' L' R2 F' L' 
433. 12.52 R' L2 F2 D2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 R' U' R' F U F2 L U 
434. 11.94 L' F2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F L2 F' U2 F' R' D' B L D U' F U L' 
435. 12.76 U B' R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F D2 F U B2 R' U2 F' R' B2 U 
436. 12.87 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 U2 B' R2 F R2 U' R' D2 U2 F' R' 
437. 15.65 L' F R' U R' F2 U L2 D' F' D' B2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 
438. 12.74 D' R2 F2 D U' F2 D' B2 F R U2 B' U2 L2 U R2 F2 R 
439. 11.61 B2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 U L2 R2 B' D' U2 L' B2 D' B2 D2 R 
440. 12.19 L' B D' L' B R' U2 F B2 R U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' 
441. 14.80 R2 B' R2 B' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' B' L D2 U2 F' D' B L' 
442. 10.24 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' U' R2 U' F2 U' B' F2 L2 R F2 U L R2 D2 U' 
443. 12.46 B2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 B' R' B2 L F2 D' U' B R2 F2 
444. 13.08 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U' L' B' F2 L2 F R2 D' U' R2 
445. 8.69 B' U2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R F2 D B L D2 U' L2 B' 
446. 11.83 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F' L' B' R' F2 U' B D2 B2 F 
447. 14.68 L D2 F' R' L' B D' F L U' D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 
448. 14.97 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 B' L' R2 U R D R U2 L R 
449. 14.43 F' R2 F R2 F' U2 F D2 B R2 B' U' B L F' L D' U2 F2 R 
450. 11.41 L F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L R F' R' D2 B U2 B' 
451. 11.40 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 U B2 L F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 
452. 10.84 R2 U' F2 D2 F' L' F' R' U B' R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 
453. 9.77 U F2 R' F' L' B L2 D' F' L' D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 
454. 16.32 F' L' U F R2 U' L2 U B' F2 R' F2 B2 R U2 L U2 L 
455. 10.91 R2 D R' D' B' D R' B D2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B2 R2 L2 U' 
456. 13.31 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U R F' U B' D U' R' U' 
457. 10.22 L' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 L' F' R2 B2 L U L F' D' B' 
458. 12.54 L B2 L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 R2 U' F D' F L' F U2 R' B 
459. 11.11 L F D2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D R' F' D B2 F' D R2 F 
460. 13.40 U R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 B' F2 L2 B' R B2 D' B2 F U' R' D U' 
461. 17.03 F' R2 U F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L' F' U2 R2 B L' U2 B L2 
462. 15.93 B' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U B R' B2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 R' 
463. 10.39 B' L D' F L' F2 U2 R' U' R' F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F 
464. 12.16 B' L2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 D' U B' L' B U2 F' U2 F2 
465. 10.72 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B L D R' D' L' D' R' U' 
466. 12.83 B D2 R' F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L D2 R U' L B' R U' B' D' F' R 
467. 12.43 F' U2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F' D' R U' F2 D2 R B' F 
468. 14.40 D' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 B' L2 B2 U F2 L2 U B' 
469. 12.19 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B U' B' D L' U' B R' U2 F2 L2 
470. 12.22 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U B R' F' D' U F2 D2 B L R' 
471. 11.47 R2 U2 L' B D R2 D' F D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 
472. 14.77 B' U' R' F' B' D2 L' D R2 B' U D R2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 
473. 13.11 F2 R' F' L D B2 U2 B L2 D F' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 
474. 11.04 U' B' U' F U2 R L U' R' F' R2 L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 
475. 14.36 F' U' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U F L' R' F D2 B2 D' F L' 
476. 10.89 F U F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B' U' F' U F' R' U2 F2 U' 
477. 10.97 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F U' L' U B' R' B 
478. 15.14 F' D L2 D U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 U B' D U2 B' F' D' F 
479. 10.99 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 U L2 D' B' D R' B L2 U2 B' D R2 U' 
480. 10.63 L2 U2 B2 R D' R' L U' F L2 D R2 D2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 
481. 13.35 B' L B2 L' U2 R B2 L2 F2 R' F2 B U' L' D F L' R2 U2 
482. 13.08 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L B2 U R2 F' D' F' U2 F R' 
483. 14.80 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D F2 U' F' D' R2 B2 L' B2 F' D2 
484. 12.63 B' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R F D2 U L' U L' U' R 
485. 15.20 B2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' L' U2 B' R D L2 R 
486. 15.64 D R D' L F D2 B2 U B R' D B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
487. 13.60 U R F R' F D2 R U2 F B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' 
488. 14.15 F2 L' B2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F' R' D' B U2 L F' D2 F' 
489. 13.88 R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B' F U' L' D' U F2 L' U L' 
490. 12.59 R2 F' U2 B' U D' R L' U D2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 R' F2 B2 
491. 12.98 L' U B U' D R U R' F B2 R' L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 
492. 11.82 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 F R U R' D' F2 R' D' R2 U 
493. 11.84 D R2 F2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B L2 F' D2 L B' D' R' B2 D U' L2 D2 
494. 13.56 F2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 R D2 R2 B2 R' D L D F' D F' U2 B2 U 
495. 12.28 L' U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' R2 B D' L2 D2 B L2 
496. 14.58 L U' L2 U' D2 F2 L2 D' F' R2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 B2 R' 
497. 11.38 D2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 F' L B F2 R F D U' L' R2 B' 
498. 13.24 F' U2 B2 R2 B' L' F U2 F B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D F 
499. 13.53 U F' U D F R' B2 D' F R2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 
500. 16.44 D F U2 F2 L' U F U' R' U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B' 
501. 11.48 U R F' R L2 D2 B2 U R' B D2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 R 
502. 14.32 R2 F' D2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 L' F R' F U B2 R D' L B' 
503. 11.28 D' R' L' B2 U2 L2 F R' U F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 B' 
504. 10.61 R2 B2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L' B' D' B R D B' F' R 
505. 10.14 R B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R' U' R F' L2 U F' D' B 
506. 10.64 L2 R2 D' U' B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' B' D2 R D U B2 F' D' U B 
507. 11.13 D R2 F' B R U' R F' U B2 R D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R D2 
508. 14.57 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 R' B' L' D' R2 D F' L' B' D R' 
509. 11.52 L' D2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 R' F R2 F U R' B2 F2 U2 B 
510. 11.93 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 L' B2 L R F' U L2 B R' U2 
511. 13.40 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D' L' R D2 B' D U' 
512. 14.48 F U L' F2 B2 L2 B L F' U B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 
513. 12.48 B F L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 R' F R' D L' D U' B F2 R2 
514. 14.60 B2 R2 D2 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R2 D' F L B L' U F' 
515. 10.92 L2 B2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 L U2 L' F2 D L' U F L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 
516. 10.75 F2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' L2 U L' B' F R' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B 
517. 13.09 U2 D' L' F R D F' D L' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 F U2 
518. 11.94 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 B R U F2 R2 U2 F' D' R' U2 B 
519. 15.39 F' B D' F' R2 L B' U' B D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B D 
520. 11.39 F2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' L2 B R' F' R' F' R F 
521. 12.59 L' D2 R B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 F' U R U2 R B D F L2 D2 
522. 11.22 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F L' D2 L' B R2 D R2 D2 U 
523. 16.27 L' U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' L' U' F2 R D L2 D2 F 
524. 11.45 U' R2 U2 B' R2 F D2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 R F R U' R D B' U2 
525. 11.70 L' F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R' D2 L' U B F D' L' 
526. 9.48 R D' L2 D' L2 F' L' U R2 U2 L B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 L B2 
527. 10.90 U2 B' F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F L' R' B U2 L D' R U' L' D' 
528. 12.26 F D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F U2 R' B2 L2 U L B2 L2 B D' F 
529. 11.12 R2 B U F L U' R2 F D' B2 D F2 R2 U L2 U R2 L2 F2 B' 
530. 10.96 B U2 F L2 R2 B L2 B F2 U2 D' L U2 L R2 U2 B2 D' U' 
531. 11.56 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D B' D' U' F2 L D F2 D B R' 
532. 16.44 L2 D R' F B R2 F2 R' U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D L2 B' 
533. 12.09 B2 D' B U' F' L2 F2 L B R2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 
534. 11.57 L2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 B L2 F' L B R2 B' U F' D' R F' 
535. 12.01 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F' L' D F R2 U' B D' R' 
536. 11.67 F' D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B R2 B2 L2 D B' R U L' R U2 F2 R F' 
537. 12.02 D R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B F2 L2 F R' D' U' B L' U L' R2 U2 
538. 11.98 R F2 B L' F2 U2 D R F2 D L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L' 
539. 14.94 R2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 R B' U2 L2 D' L' B U2 B' F 
540. 10.54 B' U R' U L F2 U R2 F' R2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L 
541. 15.36 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 U R2 F' L R' D' L D' F' R' U' F 
542. 13.29 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 F' D2 B L F R' D R' U F2 
543. 15.43 F R2 U2 L U' F' R D' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R B2 R' F2 R' L2 D2 L 
544. 12.23 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 U R' D' U' B D' L' D' R B' R2 
545. 16.84 U' R2 U F2 U L2 R2 D L2 F2 U L F L D' U2 B L' F2 R2 U 
546. 13.76 L B' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' D' F L U2 B L U' B2 R 
547. 13.29 B2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 U2 R' D' F R2 B' L' F2 D' L F' U 
548. 16.14 L' F2 U' L F' B U2 R' F' L D' F2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 
549. 11.98 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B D2 F' R' D' R2 B' L2 D B2 D R B 
550. 13.79 D B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 F' R' F2 L2 D L U F 
551. 12.72 U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 U B L R2 F R' F R2 D F' 
552. 13.76 U' R2 U D' F D2 F L' B U R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U D L2 B2 
553. 13.06 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F' L R F' R D U2 F' R2 F2 
554. 13.76 D B2 R' B2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 B' R' D B2 R2 F D' U F 
555. 13.20 B U B' U R B L2 B' U' F' B R2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 
556. 11.59 F2 U F2 D2 R' U' L F' U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D' 
557. 14.21 U2 F2 D L F L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 
558. 16.57 L' U2 F2 R' D2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' U' L' R' D2 B' D B2 
559. 11.12 R U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 F L2 R2 F' R2 L' F' D' U2 R U' L D L 
560. 12.73 U L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D R' U L F' R D F U L U' 
561. 11.44 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B L' B F D' R U F L R' 
562. 13.10 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B R2 L U2 B2 D' B L F' U R' B2 
563. 12.68 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 L U' F2 R2 B R' D' L B2 F' R2 
564. 12.08 F' R2 F D2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 R D F U B' R D2 F2 U' 
565. 14.80 F' B2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L' F R D R2 D' B' D2 L' 
566. 11.96 U' B' D2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F2 U2 R' B U B' F2 U R2 F2 
567. 9.95 F D2 F R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' B D2 L' D' L' D2 L2 F' 
568. 12.85 L R2 B2 U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 R D2 B' L D' R F' L2 U B2 F U 
569. 13.85 L U2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 B' L2 B F2 D2 L R2 F D2 U' F' R' B' 
570. 10.17 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L' U F' D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 
571. 9.75 U' F2 B' D R2 L' D' F D B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 
572. 13.36 R' F2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 R F2 U2 R D' F' R' B L' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 
573. 11.87 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D B F2 L R' B' D2 U F' 
574. 18.77 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 F L D B2 F D' U2 L B F U' 
575. 11.31 U' B' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 L' U B2 L' R D F2 U2 
576. 10.86 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L D' B D F2 L2 D' L' R' 
577. 13.58 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R D R' B U2 R2 D R' B L' 
578. 12.72 R F R2 U2 F' D B' U' L' F B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 
579. 13.27 U R2 F2 D L2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 B' L' B2 U2 B2 R F R' D2 R 
580. 13.32 D L F' U R F' U B U L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' 
581. 10.81 R2 U F2 D U2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 L D F R' D2 B L2 D' F D2 
582. 11.52 L D2 B2 R F2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 B' U F' U2 R U L' B2 D 
583. 11.52 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R U' B' F' U' L F' U B' R 
584. 12.58 U L2 D L2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 U B' D' F2 L' R2 U2 L2 
585. 12.65 U' B' D2 L2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 U' F D2 L' B L D' L 
586. 10.48 F2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 F R2 D' L R2 D' F' D L' R' U2 
587. 10.81 R F B D' B D2 L U D F' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 D2 B' 
588. 16.43 U2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' F' R' D' B L2 B2 R' D 
589. 18.21 U R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L' U' R' F D2 F2 R' D' L F 
590. 11.23 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U L' B' U' F U B' R D F 
591. 12.44 F' B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R U' R F2 U' B' R U' L' 
592. 14.08 L U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L D2 F R F L F D' U R2 B' 
593. 12.12 U' F2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' D' B' L' F' L' B D2 U' B2 
594. 11.71 L F2 L2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' L' D B L2 U B R F' 
595. 14.47 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U F' L B F2 R D2 B2 D2 F' L2 
596. 11.66 R' L2 U2 B R' U2 B' D L' F U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B D2 F D2 B 
597. 12.44 U2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' D' B U' B D2 B U L' U' F 
598. 11.94 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 L D2 R' D' B2 L B' R' F' R F D' 
599. 16.51 D L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U B2 U' F L' B' R U F2 
600. 7.86 D' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L' U' B R' B' D L' F 
601. 10.07 R B D F2 L F R2 U F2 R D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 
602. 14.80 F2 L F' U' F2 R2 L2 F' U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 
603. 10.60 L' D2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B' U L R' D' R' D F U' L' 
604. 13.96 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 L' U' L' D2 U F' U B L R2 
605. 11.32 R B' L2 U L' U' R2 F' R B' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 
606. 10.18 L2 B' D2 F U2 B' L2 U2 B D2 L2 D' L B' F2 U L2 F L2 
607. 14.12 L' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 F D' L2 R' D F2 
608. 11.98 F' R2 F D2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D' B D2 R F U B D2 F2 L' 
609. 12.18 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 B' U' L' U R' B L2 B' D' U' L' 
610. 10.55 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F L' R2 F D' R' D L2 D U2 
611. 13.40 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 B' U2 L R' D' R F L B2 U2 L B2 
612. 11.79 U' F2 D R2 D R2 B2 L2 D F' L2 D R U B' D R2 B2 L 
613. 11.31 L' B2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 R' B2 L' B' D2 R' U2 B' 
614. 8.84 U L2 F2 R' D2 R F2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 B D' L2 B' R B' F D' 
615. 11.80 D' L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D F' R2 F' R U' B' U L2 F U' 
616. 12.48 F U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' B' L2 U' L D' L' F L' 
617. 9.84 B2 D' R2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 L B U B D' F D F U L' 
618. 13.07 U2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 F L2 B L2 R2 D F2 R B D2 L' U' B U2 
619. 17.52 B R' L2 U' F' L2 U' R2 L' U R2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' 
620. 13.99 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U R' F' D2 L' R' D B2 F U2 F2 
621. 12.14 D L B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 L B R' F2 R F' U' F2 R 
622. 13.13 F' D2 L2 B U2 B L2 F D2 F2 D' F' L' R' U R B' R' B' 
623. 12.16 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 B U' L2 B' L D R' B L2 F R2 
624. 14.69 F' U B U2 R' L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 
625. 12.56 L F2 L' D2 U2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' D L U F' L' U' B' L' 
626. 11.13 D' B' R D2 F2 R B' L' D' B U2 R' U2 B2 R U2 L U2 L' B2 L 
627. 11.98 F' R2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B L U F' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U 
628. 14.19 F2 L D2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B' D' B' U2 B2 U2 L D' B 
629. 14.86 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F L' F' D' R F D R D2 U 
630. 12.59 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R' B2 F L' U R F' R B2 R2 
631. 15.36 F B2 L F2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' F' U F L2 B' F' L' B2 U' 
632. 14.34 U' D2 B' D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B R2 B' U F' R2 B' L' B' U 
633. 10.87 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L B' D R' U L R2 B U2 L2 
634. 10.33 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 F D B2 F D B L U2 R' 
635. 12.76 F2 B2 L D' F D' B' L2 D' R2 U2 D2 F U2 F2 B' U2 L2 B R2 
636. 14.80 R' U D L D2 R2 L2 B D' F' R2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 
637. 13.05 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B L R' B' D R2 D2 F' R' B2 
638. 11.00 F' U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 B U F2 D R D' R2 D L2 B' D 
639. 15.21 B L2 D B2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 R U' F' D L' R' U2 R D' 
640. 10.27 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U' F' U2 B D' L F2 D2 U L2 R 
641. 13.64 B U B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U' L' D' F' L B U2 L B D' 
642. 14.59 R2 B2 L' B' R2 F2 R D' R' L2 D2 L2 F' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B2 
643. 11.73 F U D F' D' L F' B' D F L2 B' U2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 
644. 13.08 U2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R D L B D2 R2 D L D U2 
645. 15.75 B' D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 B' D R' U F' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 
646. 10.23 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' B' R2 F U' L' U2 R2 F2 D2 
647. 13.12 L F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' B2 L2 F2 B' D2 R2 U' B' L2 D L' B' U' 
648. 10.20 B L2 B' R2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 L R2 D' B' U2 F L2 D2 L B' 
649. 13.11 R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 D B2 U F L R' B R2 B F2 U' B R2 
650. 13.78 B' R D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F L2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 
651. 13.57 L2 D' L D' L' B2 D B R F L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 
652. 13.22 D F2 L' F D2 B L2 F' R' B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 
653. 11.71 D F2 B' L' B R' L U L' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 
654. 11.48 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U R2 B D' F2 L R' F' D2 U L 
655. 11.93 B F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 L' F2 L' D2 L U F2 U' B L' R' U F' D' 
656. 14.80 U L' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' R' D F D' L U2 F D2 
657. 15.49 F L2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D' F L2 D2 L' F2 D' U B2 
658. 12.17 R' U F2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 U F' L2 D' F L U2 L D 
659. 8.59 U B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L F2 B' L' D2 B2 L' U F' D U 
660. 12.92 D2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 D' U R F2 D B2 F2 
661. 13.53 L R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 B R2 D' F2 R' F D2 U2 R 
662. 12.68 D R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L' D2 F' U2 F' D' L2 F' L R2 
663. 14.08 U L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' U2 R D U' R2 F' D2 U' 
664. 11.87 U F2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B U2 F2 R2 U' B R' D F' R' D2 L2 R 
665. 12.30 B U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L' F U2 B' U2 L D B' D2 
666. 13.96 U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 D F R F U' F U L F' U' 
667. 18.02 R' B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D B D' L2 F' D B' U' R D 
668. 12.90 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U B' D2 B U' R' B D F' L2 R 
669. 11.10 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B' U R B L2 D B2 U F D' 
670. 11.00 D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D' B' U B' L' B' F' L' 
671. 9.68 F' U2 L' F' R2 U' D2 B' U2 R U2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' 
672. 10.55 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D U2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' F2 U F2 L2 B' U B U' 
673. 12.94 L2 U' B2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' R F' D2 L B' R2 D' L' U2 L2 
674. 15.56 F U B2 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 R U B U F D2 F' D' B2 
675. 13.72 U L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 L' F' D B' F2 L2 F2 R' F' D' 
676. 15.00 R2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R' B' F' L U F2 R U L' 
677. 11.12 F U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 L' U' F R2 B D' F2 L2 F 
678. 13.35 B U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F' D2 F2 D F D2 L2 R U2 L2 F' L' 
679. 11.88 B D2 L2 U R' B D L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 F D2 R2 F' R2 
680. 14.96 R' F L2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 R D' R2 D2 R F L U' F' 
681. 14.13 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D L B2 U B' U' F R' B' D U2 
682. 12.38 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' B' U2 F L U' R U2 F' D' R' 
683. 10.96 B R2 B R2 B U2 B' L2 B L R' B' L' U' F' L' D F' 
684. 14.19 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U B' F R B D R F' R U 
685. 9.19 F2 L' F U D' B R' D F' L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 B2 L2 U' F2 D 
686. 12.79 F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 D' L2 D L' R B2 F' D' 
687. 12.24 F2 L2 F U' D B U F L' F2 R2 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 
688. 10.50 L B U F U2 L D' B' U2 R' F2 R' F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R B' 
689. 10.95 R2 L F D' F L2 D2 L' D' F' L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 
690. 13.21 B D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F R B U2 B' U F2 U L' 
691. 15.73 L U B2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' L B U2 L' D' F' D L 
692. 11.54 D' F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D L' F' D R2 B D' F U' 
693. 10.46 U D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L B 
694. 18.32 U2 L R D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 B2 R2 F R2 D' L U2 R' F' U L 
695. 15.92 R2 B' R L2 U' D2 F2 L2 B' U B2 R2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 U' R2 U2 
696. 12.10 D F U2 D2 R' F B R' U' R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 B2 L 
697. 9.29 B' L' D2 R F2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D' B' L' R' D' R2 F2 L 
698. 17.81 F D2 B' F2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F D' L2 F D2 F2 R' B' F' U R' 
699. 10.10 B' U' R' B2 U L2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 
700. 13.96 B' L2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' D2 L D' B2 U2 L B' D2 R B D 
701. 12.52 D L2 U2 B2 F U2 B R2 F R2 F U B' L2 R' B2 F' D' R 
702. 13.46 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D F' R' B2 F U B D2 R' B L' 
703. 12.74 B2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 F L R2 D F L' R2 F' R' U' 
704. 12.16 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' R U' B2 U R2 D' B' U R' 
705. 13.56 U B' U' L2 B2 U L' D F U F2 D' L2 U2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 
706. 12.39 B' R U' F' D' R2 F U' B R U2 R2 L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 
707. 16.76 R2 U R' B' L B2 R2 U F L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 F 
708. 13.25 F L' F2 R' B2 L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 B' F' U' R' U2 F U2 B2 
709. 12.71 B' R F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 R B2 D F R B' D' F' R2 F U 
710. 9.62 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L B2 D B2 F D U2 B R D 
711. 14.76 F D R' U B' R2 L F2 R' B U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 D2 
712. 14.27 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 D' U R U' R2 F2 D' B2 F' U 
713. 11.47 U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U L' F' R' B R2 B F R D' F' 
714. 11.60 U R F2 L F' R2 U' B L' D2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R 
715. 10.68 U F L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F D F D2 B' R2 B2 U' L F' 
716. 10.80 R U2 R2 D L U2 B L B' R2 D2 R2 L2 F U2 F' B' R2 F R 
717. 11.48 U' B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L R2 D2 F' U' B2 D F' L F' 
718. 9.56 B' F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U' B U' F L F2 D2 U' L' F2 
719. 16.48 L U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D L2 D B' R B R' D' U2 B' L2 D' 
720. 13.48 B' D2 F R2 B2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U F2 L F2 U' B2 R B' 
721. 12.48 D2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 B' D2 F D2 L F D U F2 L 
722. 13.76 B2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U' L D' F2 U L F2 D' F2 U2 
723. 11.47 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R U' B' D' F D R' B2 U R2 
724. 14.31 L' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 L' B R B' F' D' U2 L' R' U' 
725. 14.63 F U2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 D B R' D B' D' R F 
726. 9.28 B D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' R B D2 L' U' F' L2 U R' F' 
727. 14.76 B R2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 D F2 R D' L R' D U R B' L 
728. 10.88 D B2 L B L D R B' U2 R' D2 R F2 R D2 L' F2 L2 F2 B 
729. 9.04 U' D2 L F2 U2 L D2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 B L' D' F L2 B' L' D 
730. 12.64 U' F2 R' F R2 B R' L B R2 D' B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 
731. 12.57 B' U2 L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 D L R' F D' B' L' D' B2 F' 
732. 11.80 L U2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 F L2 U R' D U2 B2 R2 D 
733. 12.15 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 R F2 R D F' L2 F2 D' L U2 
734. 10.01 U' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' R' D2 L' F2 D2 F D R' D2 U F' D' 
735. 15.35 F' U' F U2 L2 F2 B' U' R B2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L U2 F2 U' 
736. 12.00 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' U' R' B' L' U2 F' D F2 D' F' U' 
737. 14.58 R L2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 B' L U2 B R2 D' B L R2 
738. 12.92 B2 R' D2 R B2 L' D2 F2 U2 R U' B' U2 R F2 D F' R B 
739. 10.95 D F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B' U' F' R' B D' B R2 F R' 
740. 14.25 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F D' L' R2 F2 R B F2 R2 D2 
741. 12.04 U' F' L' U2 F R' U' B2 U2 L' U2 R D2 R F2 B2 D2 L2 F' 
742. 11.40 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F L2 B' F' U2 F R' B L2 U F2 L U2 F R2 D' 
743. 18.44 D' U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 B D2 L' F D2 B' L2 B R U' 
744. 11.96 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B' R' U' L2 B2 U2 L D' F2 R 
745. 10.55 L D F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 U' R2 F U' B2 R' F2 
746. 15.17 D' U2 L F2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R D L F2 D B U' F U2 
747. 10.60 D2 R U2 B L' F D' B' L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 
748. 11.89 F' U B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D R' U' L R2 U B' F' U' B2 
749. 14.06 F2 B U R' F D B L' B2 D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F' D' 
750. 12.78 D L2 B U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 R B2 D U B U B2 R' U2 
751. 14.83 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 B' L2 U R2 D B2 R 
752. 10.18 U' L B2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 F' L' U B2 D2 F 
753. 13.88 U2 B' D2 B U2 F R2 U2 B F L F2 D U' F D R2 F' L' F' 
754. 11.92 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L D' B' R' B D U' F' R' D 
755. 13.24 U2 B' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 R' F' D L2 D2 L R U' L' 
756. 11.29 L' F2 U R2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 R B' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 B' D 
757. 12.32 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F L' B' D' U' L D2 F2 D' R' U2 
758. 15.08 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R' D2 B D F' D R2 F2 U2 R 
759. 13.88 B U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B L2 B' F L' R2 F D2 L2 D R' F' L' 
760. 11.64 R' F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B D F2 R' U2 R2 B' U' F 
761. 11.80 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 U L F D' R2 B' F R F2 U' L2 
762. 12.74 R2 B' L2 D' R' B' R' F2 L' U B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 
763. 12.80 R B U2 D B L2 B L F' U' R2 U B2 D B2 U2 D' R2 U' R2 L 
764. 14.63 D R2 U R2 B U' R F2 R F R2 F B' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 
765. 13.45 B2 R2 L F U B R' F D2 F2 B R2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 B' R' 
766. 8.35 B D B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 F2 U2 L B' L B' F' L' D2 U2 
767. 12.10 U F B' U D2 L U' R F D F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 D 
768. 12.52 D B2 R2 D L2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D B R2 F' D' U2 L R2 B F2 D' 
769. 13.87 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F R B2 R D F L B' F2 R2 
770. 11.75 F' L2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D R' U R2 U2 F2 D' R' F U2 
771. 10.95 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B F U R2 U' B2 U R' D U2 
772. 14.36 F2 B2 D' F' L F' U L2 B L2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 U 
773. 12.07 F2 R2 D2 L U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R U L' R2 U B D R' D L2 D 
774. 9.92 L2 R2 B D2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 U B2 R' U L D' R2 D L2 F2 
775. 11.46 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F D' R F2 U B F' L B' F2 D' 
776. 12.20 L' U2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F R' U B D' L2 F2 L R' 
777. 9.79 U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 L B' F2 L D F' L' R D L 
778. 11.08 R F2 L D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 R U L' D' B' F' R' B D R2 
779. 10.83 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B L' D B' F2 D' R' U2 R' U' 
780. 11.23 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U L U' R' D B' L2 D2 B F2 D2 
781. 11.67 B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R' U2 F' R B' D' U2 L U2 B U R 
782. 11.45 B D' B' U2 B2 U L' F2 R F2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 B L2 
783. 11.36 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 L' F' R' B2 F' D2 U R D U 
784. 11.44 R F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 R' D' L' B' D2 L U B2 L F2 
785. 12.69 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B' D2 F2 L' D L' D' R2 B' F 
786. 12.61 R' L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U R B D' F' L2 U F R' D2 
787. 12.81 F' U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L' F U L R' F' D F 
788. 11.64 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F2 D' F' L' B2 F R' D2 B2 D U 
789. 12.11 D' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 L B2 R2 B2 D L' U F2 L' B' F' D 
790. 12.47 L B2 R2 B L2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U' F L' U B2 D U' R' U 
791. 11.52 L2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L' B U2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F 
792. 10.46 L2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D' R2 B' R2 D F' U2 B2 L' 
793. 11.25 L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' R U' B' D' F' L B' D2 L F 
794. 13.79 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U' B' D2 L' B F L U2 R' B2 
795. 11.18 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R' F L2 R B R U B2 F D' 
796. 11.98 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U F2 R F' U2 L B2 F L' U R' 
797. 10.66 R2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 R U2 R2 B' R' U' F2 R B' R F R D2 
798. 11.87 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 F' D' L F' R B' L2 F L D' R' 
799. 11.21 U' R' F R' L' B2 U' F L2 U' B2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' 
800. 12.15 F2 R2 D2 L U' L U2 F D' R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 R B2 L2 
801. 12.32 L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U B U F R2 U L' B' U F2 U 
802. 12.94 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U' L' D L' B2 R' B' D2 B' R 
803. 11.88 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L' R D' F' D' U2 L U2 B' R D 
804. 12.44 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F' D U2 L2 F2 U' L' R2 B R 
805. 12.86 R' L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F' D L2 D R F R2 U' F' 
806. 11.81 R2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U L2 R2 B' D L' F2 U2 F' L2 
807. 14.00 U' R B D' B2 U R' D2 F' L D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R 
808. 11.44 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 L R' D' L' D2 R B D2 R' 
809. 9.17 D' F2 U B2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 R' D B U R F' U L2 R2 D 
810. 14.96 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D' U B2 D F2 B R' D2 R' U' R B2 R2 D2 
811. 16.17 U2 B2 F' D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L U' F' L B L2 U B' D B 
812. 16.15 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 L D' R2 U' R B L D' B' U2 
813. 13.71 R U2 L2 U F B R F' D R2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' 
814. 15.43 R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F' L2 R D' F' L' D F R2 U2 
815. 13.30 D L2 B2 L2 U L2 D B2 D L2 U' L D2 B D2 R' F D2 F U 
816. 11.22 B2 L2 D F2 D' U F2 D B2 L B' L' R' F D2 U' B' R' B 
817. 14.12 B R2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 U' F2 L R2 B L2 R' B 
818. 12.62 L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F U2 L2 U' L' B2 R' F U2 R' 
819. 11.61 F' U R L U' B' D' L2 U F D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B' 
820. 13.59 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' R' F U2 L' U' F R U2 F D2 
821. 11.94 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F D F2 D2 U L2 B' L U2 L 
822. 13.10 D2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 L' B2 R U2 R B' R D' L B' L2 B2 R2 D' L' 
823. 10.52 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D U' F2 U' B2 L F' U R' U L D F2 D2 
824. 12.13 R2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 R2 U F L' R' F U2 L' F2 L2 B R' 
825. 13.97 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D U L2 U' L' D L R' F' L D U2 B2 U2 
826. 14.80 F' D B U2 F' U F2 D L' D' B2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 
827. 10.70 B L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 B L F D' F D' U B F R' B' 
828. 12.30 U2 F2 U R' F2 U' B' D B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 
829. 13.48 R D F R' U' D B' L F R2 U D2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 
830. 16.64 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L2 R D2 F U L' R' D L2 F U 
831. 14.08 F R L' F D2 B' R U' F' R2 B2 L2 B D2 B' R2 L2 F2 
832. 12.32 U2 F' U2 B' D L' F2 R' B' F2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 
833. 11.04 D2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 D L' B R B' U F' D F2 R' 
834. 11.25 B R' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 L B' R2 B' D F' U2 R2 F 
835. 10.78 F' R F2 L B' U' R' B' D R' U F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B2 
836. 12.35 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B F2 D2 U2 L D F2 D U L2 F R2 D' R 
837. 11.93 U B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' B U L' U2 B2 U2 R F 
838. 12.19 L2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 B D2 U2 B U2 D' B2 U' B D2 R' D U2 R' F 
839. 10.32 L' U2 B R' D L2 F2 D' F L F2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' 
840. 14.15 D' B R2 D2 B D' L' B U D2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L D2 L D2 
841. 13.82 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 F' U L' D R2 U' B' F2 D' L' 
842. 13.88 F2 U F R2 F2 R U D B L U2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 
843. 16.23 F' D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B' L' D2 R' B' L' U' F' U2 
844. 10.74 R U2 B2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 R D L B2 R2 B2 F R 
845. 12.52 L' F' R2 B' L' D F' L' U R2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 
846. 13.57 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 D R' U F R' U' R2 D2 R' U B' 
847. 12.37 U' L2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 R' F' D' R' B' U' B' D' 
848. 16.43 F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 D' L2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 B L 
849. 8.03 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L D2 U B D' U' F' L' U B' L2 R' 
850. 11.68 F L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F L' D' F' U2 B L2 D L2 B' F 
851. 13.80 D' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F' U' B2 L' D2 U2 L' U F 
852. 15.40 L2 B U2 B R2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 F L D F U' B' L' U2 B D' R2 
853. 15.20 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R' U' B' R D B L' B' R' 
854. 12.76 U2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 B D2 B' U L' R' B' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 
855. 12.18 F D F2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' F R' B2 L2 B' D' L' F2 R2 
856. 14.44 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 R F U' L B' L2 D U L' U 
857. 13.97 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B' R2 F L' B' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' 
858. 12.62 B' R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B U L B D B2 U2 L' R' 
859. 14.29 B' U' D B R U B2 R2 B' D L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D L2 D R2 D 
860. 15.52 D' F' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 F2 R' D B D2 L R' D F R 
861. 14.82 B' D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 F2 D2 B L' D F U' F' R B D2 
862. 11.29 D2 F' U' B' D' L2 F' D R' F' L2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 
863. 12.69 L B2 L' U2 B' L D' F2 L D R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U 
864. 15.18 L2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R' D' U L B' U2 F D2 R2 D2 
865. 15.98 B D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F L' D R2 U2 B' D' L' U B L' 
866. 14.44 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' D F' U' L' R D B U2 R2


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
avg of 5: 3.73

Time List:
1. 3.80 U R U B' L' B R L' l
2. (4.73) U' L' R' B' U' B L' B' b'
3. (2.68) U R U R' L' R' U B l' r
4. 3.75 U' B' U' R U' L' B' U l' r'
5. 3.64 U' R L' R' U R' U' R l r' u

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
avg of 12: 4.45

Time List:
1. 4.44 L U R U' R' U B' L' l' r' b
2. 3.52 U R' U' L B L' B' R' l r'
3. (6.64) L R B R B U B' U l r b' u
4. 5.00 U' B' U R L' B R' U R' l b u
5. 4.72 U' R B' L' B R' B' R b' u
6. 4.71 U' R' B L' U L' B' L' B' l' b' u'
7. 3.85 U L' B U' B R B' L
8. (3.32) U' L' U B' L' R L' R' l u
9. 3.63 U R U' R' U B' L' R' l u'
10. 4.89 L R' U' L B U' L' R r u
11. 4.29 U' R B' R' U L' B L' l
12. 5.47 L R' B' R U' R U' R' l r' u'


----------



## Meow (Dec 20, 2016)

8.57 ao100 with 8.38 ao50. Not pb, but not bad either.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2016)

9.39 B2 R2 D2 B2 U’ L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R’ B2 R2 F’ L R2 F’ R
x // inspection
U L D2 // cross and preserve pair
d’ R’ U’ R // F2L1
R U’ R’ y R’ U’ R // F2L2
L U2 L’ // F2L3
d’ L U2 L’ d L’ U’ L // F2L4
U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U F’ U F R // OLL
U L’ U’ L F L’ U’ L U L F’ L2 U L // PLL
49 moves/9.39 seconds = 5.22 TPS

nice solve all around


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 9.39 B2 R2 D2 B2 U’ L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R’ B2 R2 F’ L R2 F’ R
> x // inspection
> U L D2 // cross and preserve pair
> d’ R’ U’ R // F2L1
> ...



28 moves

EDIT: 27 if you cancel into second pair but that's a bit silly


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 9.39 B2 R2 D2 B2 U’ L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R’ B2 R2 F’ L R2 F’ R
> x // inspection
> U L D2 // cross and preserve pair
> d’ R’ U’ R // F2L1
> ...



L' U' L2 U' L//F2L3&4
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U2//LL

???

Seriously though, good solve!

EDIT: Ninjad


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2016)

1973486 said:


> 28 moves
> 
> EDIT: 27 if you cancel into second pair but that's a bit silly





Torch said:


> L' U' L2 U' L//F2L3&4
> U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U2//LL
> 
> ???
> ...



some things I don't notice  probably would've been PB

BUT I JUST GOT IT AAAAAA

8.22 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' F L' B F' R' D' L' B U
y' x' // inspection
U' M' U F // cross, influencing first pair
U2 R U R' // F2L1
U' R' U R // F2L2
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L3
U' L' U L F' r U r' // F2L4 (VHLS)
// OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL

48 moves/8.22 = 5.84 TPS 
(please don't tell me I missed some easy LL skip or something)

oh and this was done with the sail, probably maining it


----------



## Meow (Dec 20, 2016)

BUT I JUST GOT IT AAAAAA

8.22 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' F L' B F' R' D' L' B U
y' x' // inspection
U' M' U F // cross, influencing first pair
U2 R U R' // F2L1
U' R' U R // F2L2
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L3
U' L' U L F' r U r' // F2L4 (VHLS)
// OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL

48 moves/8.22 = 5.84 TPS 
(please don't tell me I missed some easy LL skip or something)

oh and this was done with the sail, probably maining it[/QUOTE]
tfw your PB has an f perm with the worst angle and worst auf. nice slove tho


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2016)

Meow said:


> BUT I JUST GOT IT AAAAAA
> 
> 8.22 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' F L' B F' R' D' L' B U
> y' x' // inspection
> ...


tfw your PB has an f perm with the worst angle and worst auf. nice slove tho[/QUOTE]
rip you didn't quote it correctly
thanks, fperms are actually ok for me, and the auf flowed nicely with the alg so it wasn't too bad


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 21, 2016)

Not really sure how big this is in the grand scheme of things, but I just broke my 5x5 PB by 33 seconds and got a 2:49.21, my first sub-3.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 21, 2016)

PB ao12 and *FIRST SUB 10*

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-21
avg of 12: 9.84

Time List:
1. 10.65 D2 F L' F R2 B R' B F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L U2 F2 R' D' 
2. (12.71) F' L2 F R' D R D L D L2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 U 
3. (8.41) R' L2 U B2 D' B R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R D2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U 
4. 11.24 U F2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B' U2 B' R' D L' B2 U' B' U' 
5. 9.07 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' F U' B' L' D' F D2 U B' 
6. 10.39 B' R2 D L2 U' D L U D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 R2 D' 
7. 8.44 R' U2 D2 B' D F2 U' D2 F' L F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 
8. 10.41 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L B L2 B R' B' D F' R B' 
9. 9.88 U F R D' R2 D B L2 U R2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' 
10. 8.49 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 B' R2 L' B2 R' U B2 U2 B2 L B' L' 
11. 9.97 F L' F2 L' B2 R U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' B D F2 D2 R' U2 L' B L' 
12. 9.78 B2 U R D' F' B R2 L D B U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 R


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Dec 21, 2016)

10.89 full step single. 3rd best ever and best full step.

Also had a 14.03 ao12 recently.


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 21, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> OH best event.


still not sub-wr that one's gonna stand for a looooong time. Nice solve though


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2016)

10.137 3x3 OH avg5 earlier today. Also started learning CSP today with very little notable progress, don't know if I'll have the motivation to stick to it honestly


----------



## Awder (Dec 21, 2016)

PB ao5
3x3: 16.23 = 16.54, (12.43 - my best fullstep solve), 16.42, (17.29), 15.73


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2016)

(25.65) F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 F' D' B2 L2 R' D' L2 R' B' D2 R 

feet fullstep, tried multiple minutes to reconstruct but didn't find my solution 

cross was z2 U' F R' U' L2, then there are lots of possibilties,
LL was F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' (OLLCP) followed by a ccw U perm


----------



## Awder (Dec 21, 2016)

Wtf?! I just did another ao5 PB!
3x3: 15.82 = 15.77, (20.33), 15.70, (15.48), 16.00


----------



## asacuber (Dec 21, 2016)

ayy that's nice, hoping for sub 2.5 @ CWO
(all PBs)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-21
avg of 12: 2.25

Time List:
1. 2.10 U R' U R2 U R' F' U F2 
2. (1.66) U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R U' 
3. (3.51) U F R F' R2 F' U F' R U' 
4. 2.21 R2 U2 F' U F2 R U F2 U2 
5. 1.85 F' R F R U' R' U' R2 F' 
6. 2.18 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F U' 
7. 2.53 R' F U' R F' U' F' U2 F2 
8. 1.82 F U2 R U2 F2 R' U F' U2 
9. 1.99 R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U' F2 U 
10. 2.34 F R' F R F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
11. 2.58 F' U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F' U' 
12. 2.85 U' R2 U F2 R' F R F U'

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-21
avg of 50: 2.61

Time List:
1. 2.72 R2 U2 F U2 F U' R F2 R2 U' 
2. 3.92 U' F U' F R' U2 R2 F R' U' 
3. 2.56 U R F2 U' R U2 R F U 
4. 3.05 F' U R2 U R' F U' F2 R2 U2 
5. 2.10 U R' U R2 U R' F' U F2 
6. 1.66 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R U' 
7. 3.51 U F R F' R2 F' U F' R U' 
8. 2.21 R2 U2 F' U F2 R U F2 U2 
9. 1.85 F' R F R U' R' U' R2 F' 
10. 2.18 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F U' 
11. 2.53 R' F U' R F' U' F' U2 F2 
12. 1.82 F U2 R U2 F2 R' U F' U2 
13. 1.99 R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U' F2 U 
14. 2.34 F R' F R F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
15. 2.58 F' U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F' U' 
16. 2.85 U' R2 U F2 R' F R F U' 
17. 3.14 R U F2 U F' U R' U2 R2 U' 
18. (4.62) R F R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
19. 1.96 F2 U F2 U2 F' R U' R U 
20. (1.43) U R2 F U R F U R U' 
21. 3.36 R' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R' U' 
22. 2.62 R2 F' U2 F R F2 U F' U2 
23. 2.24 F2 U R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 
24. 3.89 U F2 U' F' R U' R2 F2 U 
25. 3.21 R' U' R F2 U' F R F U' 
26. (1.55) F' R F R U' F' U F' R' 
27. (1.27) R' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
28. 3.43 U F' R' U F' R2 U F U' 
29. (4.54) R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
30. 2.37 F' R F2 R U2 R F' R U' 
31. 2.69 U F2 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 F2 
32. 3.26 F R F' U2 R U' F R U' 
33. 2.11 U' F2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
34. 3.67 R' U2 F U' F R' U F R2 
35. 2.70 U' R' U' R2 F R2 F U F2 
36. 2.71 F2 U2 R U F' U F' U2 R U' 
37. 2.57 F' R' F2 R' U2 F U' F U 
38. 1.85 U2 R' U R' U' R U' R2 U2 
39. 1.84 R' U2 R F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 
40. 2.50 U' F2 R F' R' F R' U R 
41. 2.40 R2 U' F U2 R F2 R2 U R' 
42. 2.10 F2 R' F R F2 U' R' F' U' 
43. 3.12 F R' U F2 U F' R U2 F' U' 
44. (3.96) F2 R' F R F2 U2 R2 U2 F' 
45. 2.44 R2 F U R2 F' U2 F U F2 
46. 2.28 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U R' F U 
47. 2.63 R' U' R2 U R2 F2 R' U' F2 
48. 2.97 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2 R' 
49. 2.67 U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R F R' U 
50. 2.25 U' F2 U R2 U F' R F R

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-21
avg of 100: 2.79

Time List:
1. 3.83 U R F U' R F2 R' F U 
2. 3.14 R2 F2 U' F R' F2 U2 R U2 
3. 1.93 F' R F R U2 F' U R U' 
4. 2.89 R2 F2 R F U R' U' R2 U' 
5. 3.42 R U' R2 U F' R F2 U R' 
6. (1.53) F R' U R U' F U' F2 U' 
7. 3.25 U' F2 R U F' R U2 R2 U2 
8. 1.73 F' R2 U R' F' R' U' F' U' 
9. 3.51 F R' U F' U' R U' R F2 U2 
10. 2.05 R' U R' U2 R' F2 R' F' R' U' 
11. 3.45 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
12. (1.18) U' R2 F R F' R' F' R' U' 
13. 3.28 R F R' F' R F' U F2 R' U 
14. 2.89 U' R2 F R' U' R F' U F' U' 
15. 2.20 R' U2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 R' 
16. 2.41 U2 R F' R' U R' U' F U2 
17. 2.62 R2 U R U F2 U F' U' R 
18. 2.88 U F2 R U2 F2 R F' R' U' 
19. 3.46 U' R2 F' R F' R F' U R2 
20. 3.74 F2 R U2 R' F2 R U R' U' 
21. (5.08) F2 U' F2 U2 R U' F R2 U2 
22. 2.53 R2 F' U R' U R U2 R F' U' 
23. 3.27 U' F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
24. 2.66 F' U F R2 U R2 U F2 U2 
25. 2.84 F' U F' U' F2 U2 R F2 U2 
26. 2.04 U' R' F U2 F' R2 U F R' U2 
27. 2.77 R U2 F' U F U2 R F' U2 
28. 2.24 R' F' U F2 U F2 R2 U R2 
29. 2.65 R U R2 U F2 R' F R U2 
30. (7.39) R' U R' F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 
31. 3.21 F U F R2 U' F U' F U' 
32. 4.31 F2 U R' F U' R2 U' R' U2 
33. 2.54 U' R' F U2 R2 F2 U' F' U 
34. 2.79 U' F' U F2 R2 U' F' R U' 
35. 2.15 U R' U F' R U R U2 F' 
36. (4.68) U F2 U F R2 F R2 U' R2 U' 
37. 2.97 R' U F' R2 U F' R F' U' 
38. 3.50 U R2 U F2 U2 F' R U2 F' 
39. 2.13 R2 F' R2 U2 R U' F R U 
40. 2.68 R' U2 F2 U2 F' U R2 F' U 
41. 2.24 R2 F' R2 F R2 F' U R U 
42. 3.62 U' R' U2 F' R U F2 U R' 
43. 1.69 F' U F2 U' F2 R' F U2 F2 U' 
44. (4.65) U' F R F2 R F' U' F R2 
45. 3.77 F2 U' F U' R2 U2 R' F2 R 
46. 3.45 U2 R' U R' U' R U F U2 
47. 3.82 F U' F2 R F2 R2 U F' U' 
48. 2.80 R2 U' F R2 F' U F' U F2 
49. 1.87 F' U2 R U' R2 U' F' R F' 
50. (DNF(3.23)) U2 R U2 R2 U' R F2 U' R' 
51. 2.72 R2 U2 F U2 F U' R F2 R2 U' 
52. 3.92 U' F U' F R' U2 R2 F R' U' 
53. 2.56 U R F2 U' R U2 R F U 
54. 3.05 F' U R2 U R' F U' F2 R2 U2 
55. 2.10 U R' U R2 U R' F' U F2 
56. 1.66 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R U' 
57. 3.51 U F R F' R2 F' U F' R U' 
58. 2.21 R2 U2 F' U F2 R U F2 U2 
59. 1.85 F' R F R U' R' U' R2 F' 
60. 2.18 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F U' 
61. 2.53 R' F U' R F' U' F' U2 F2 
62. 1.82 F U2 R U2 F2 R' U F' U2 
63. 1.99 R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U' F2 U 
64. 2.34 F R' F R F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
65. 2.58 F' U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F' U' 
66. 2.85 U' R2 U F2 R' F R F U' 
67. 3.14 R U F2 U F' U R' U2 R2 U' 
68. 4.62 R F R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
69. 1.96 F2 U F2 U2 F' R U' R U 
70. (1.43) U R2 F U R F U R U' 
71. 3.36 R' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R' U' 
72. 2.62 R2 F' U2 F R F2 U F' U2 
73. 2.24 F2 U R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 
74. 3.89 U F2 U' F' R U' R2 F2 U 
75. 3.21 R' U' R F2 U' F R F U' 
76. (1.55) F' R F R U' F' U F' R' 
77. (1.27) R' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
78. 3.43 U F' R' U F' R2 U F U' 
79. 4.54 R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
80. 2.37 F' R F2 R U2 R F' R U' 
81. 2.69 U F2 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 F2 
82. 3.26 F R F' U2 R U' F R U' 
83. 2.11 U' F2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
84. 3.67 R' U2 F U' F R' U F R2 
85. 2.70 U' R' U' R2 F R2 F U F2 
86. 2.71 F2 U2 R U F' U F' U2 R U' 
87. 2.57 F' R' F2 R' U2 F U' F U 
88. 1.85 U2 R' U R' U' R U' R2 U2 
89. 1.84 R' U2 R F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 
90. 2.50 U' F2 R F' R' F R' U R 
91. 2.40 R2 U' F U2 R F2 R2 U R' 
92. 2.10 F2 R' F R F2 U' R' F' U' 
93. 3.12 F R' U F2 U F' R U2 F' U' 
94. 3.96 F2 R' F R F2 U2 R2 U2 F' 
95. 2.44 R2 F U R2 F' U2 F U F2 
96. 2.28 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U R' F U 
97. 2.63 R' U' R2 U R2 F2 R' U' F2 
98. 2.97 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2 R' 
99. 2.67 U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R F R' U 
100. 2.25 U' F2 U R2 U F' R F R



and 3.03 ao1000.

I still don't consider myself sub 3 even though I get really good averages and know full EG-1


----------



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2016)

Official stuff

9.32 3x3 average. 9.41 as well with a counting 10.7, as well as a few 8s that could've been sub 8
Two 37 4x4 averages that came out of nowhere. I don't know what I average anymore
33 FMC single, somehow found a 12-move F2L-1 with a terrible continuation
1:22 feet mean with a 1:14 single, still bad compared to what I average at home
1:00.06 megaminx NR average, really bad
5.88 skewb average, finally subbed 6 lol
4:17 7x7 mean with 4:02 single, what the heck. Didn't practice at all beforehand, I just borrowed Firstian's aofu and competed lol
Already mentioned about the 3BLD mean, 4BLD and MBLD in the BLD accomplishment thread, but didn't mention that both 33s in the 3BLD mean should've been sub 30...

I did terribly in everything else


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,
I have attempted and broken the current standing record for Megaminx single solve done by One Hand with managing to solve it in 2:09.67 minutes. Here is the link of the video for reference.




If it is that anyone in this forum directly verifies the video and recognises the record on the speedsolving wiki, request you to kindly do so. Else please guide me on how to go about it.
Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2016)

lubed my valk3, instantly got an awesome average ^_^

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-21
avg of 5: 7.34

Time List:
1. (7.78) F2 B2 L R2 U' D2 R2 U' D' R' B U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L F B' U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 
2. 7.67 D' F' U B' F L R F2 U R2 F B2 D R2 L2 F R' L U L D2 B R D L2 
3. (6.34) F U2 R2 F' L2 F' D B' R' F2 L' R2 B2 D F L2 B L2 D' L2 U2 R U' D' B 
4. 7.33 F2 R D2 R U2 F2 D' U2 F B U2 B2 F' R' B2 L U D R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F' 
5. 7.00 L2 U R' D L2 F L2 D2 R' F D2 F B' L' R F L R2 F' B2 D2 R2 D2 B U

pure sub8 with a fullstep 6.34, no skips in this average!


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-21
avg of 12: 4.21

Time List:
1. 4.80 L U' L' B' R B U L' l'
2. 3.62 L R' U' R U B L' B' l' r u'
3. 3.16 L B L' U R L' R' L l b'
4. 4.46 R U L U L' R B U' l r
5. (5.68) L R' B' L B' R L U' l' u'
6. 4.49 U B' L R' U R' U R l' r b'
7. 4.74 L U' B R' U' L R' U' r' b' u'
8. 4.15 U' B' R B L U' B' R l
9. 4.02 L' R' L' U R B' L' U l' r
10. 4.95 R' B' U' R L' B R' B b u
11. 3.72 L B L' B' L' B R' U l b u'
12. (1.59) U' R B U' B' U' R U'

also 4.88 ao50 and 5.07 ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 4:17 7x7 mean with 4:02 single, what the heck. Didn't practice at all beforehand, I just borrowed Firstian's aofu and competed lol


And you popped a solve too :/


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2016)

I tightened my 2H cube by 3/4 of a turn and tried it for Feet, and my first solve was a 33 :O I think I'm switching, which is funny considering I originally bought this cube for Feet like six months ago, didn't like it, and it sat in a box until a couple months ago when I randomly decided to try it for 2H. I'm now without a cube for normal solving though.  Maybe I'll actually buy a recent speedcube.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Torch said:


> I tightened my 2H cube by 3/4 of a turn and tried it for Feet, and my first solve was a 33 :O I think I'm switching, which is funny considering I originally bought this cube for Feet like six months ago, didn't like it, and it sat in a box until a couple months ago when I randomly decided to try it for 2H. I'm now without a cube for normal solving though.  Maybe I'll actually buy a recent speedcube.


Or you could just adjust the tensions every time you want to do feet, nothing wrong with having the same cube for feet and 2h.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 22, 2016)

4:32.13 7x7 PB single, got it a few hours ago.
Maybe I can get global sub-5 for my upcoming comp.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 22, 2016)

Forgot to post this yesterday, I got this super lol 4x4 scramble from chaotimer when warming up for 4x4 finals

Uw2 R U' F2 U Uw2 F2 Uw R D' B' U2 R F U B' R2 Uw Rw' L2 B2 R L2 Rw D R2 F2 L' B' Fw2 R2 L2 F2 B U' Uw' F2 Fw2 B2 L

I got 28.61, not sure if I should count it as PB


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 22, 2016)

for only having a Kilo for 2 days I think I'm doing good...
31.06 Single
42.53 Ao5
45.67 Ao12

I may go to music city and they're gonna have kilo...


----------



## asacuber (Dec 22, 2016)

CWO day 1:

3x3: 12.4x avg 1 st place R1
2x2: 2.76 avg w/ a counting 1 lol
4x4: 58.43 avg
OH: 24,31 avg
Pyra: 6.2x avg and PB single!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 22, 2016)

56.07, 51.50, 51.16, 47.25, 51.34, 57.96

4x4 solves with no OLL parity and inspection all under 15 seconds


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 22, 2016)

10x10 28:34.12 sigle 30:01.71 mo3
I messed up PLL on the 28 (if i didn't I would have had a sub 30 mean  )


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2016)

(1.94) U B U B' U' R' U' R' b'

[rotation like U] R' L' R
U R' L R L' U' r


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 22, 2016)

New 3x3 PB of 15.19 seconds. Locked up on the G-perm and lost the sub-15, but hey. Also first PB on a proper stackmat timer.

Scramble: L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L' R' B L F' L2 U L' F R

z2 y' // inspection
D L F R' F2 D // cross
L U' L' U L' U2 L y' U' L' U L // first pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // second pair
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // third pair
R' U' R U2 R' U R // fourth pair + OLL skip
y' U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL

51 HTM / 15.19 seconds = 3.36 TPS

Besides that, I also got first sub-19 AND sub-18 Avg5 of 17.52, as well as first sub-20 Avg12 of 19.44.

EDIT: also, https://alg.cubing.net/ doesn't seem to be working properly for me. The picture of the cube doesn't ever update unless you reload the page.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 22, 2016)

Successfully taught my sister how to solve a 3x3! She could solve a pyraminx before, but this was a significant test of patience


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 23, 2016)

3:00.49 7x7 single with parity and N perm rip

EDIT: 3:08 avg5 wtf


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2016)

9.619 and 9.188 3x3 singles today. first time getting two sub 10s in one day.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2016)

8.48 square-1 single

(0, -4) / (-5, 4) / (5, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) /

locked up and paused

5.79 after practicing scramble


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 23, 2016)

Kilo: 13.39 PB


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Kilo: 13.39 PB


.02 too slow


----------



## CubingGenius (Dec 23, 2016)

3x3 OH PB

26.68
1:01.26
26.68
27.01
37.73
=30.48avg5

Solves 1, 3 and 4 were amazing, solve 5 was a bit below average but 2 was awful. Had that been 27, it would've broken my avg5 by about 5 seconds.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 23, 2016)

Torch said:


> .02 too slow


How you know my fav num?


----------



## asacuber (Dec 23, 2016)

yay

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1926&compid=62

E:


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-23
mean of 3: 36.00

Time List:
1. 32.34 L B' R2 F R2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 D F2 R' U' L2 F2 U F D
2. 38.73 U B' U L' F2 D2 B2 U' F' D R F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 L B2
3. 36.94 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L' F L' U R2 F2 R B U' R'

Pretty good Feet mean of 3. Not PB, but it's good to know I can still hold up to my old times after a few weeks of not practicing (and switching mains as well).

EDIT: This is a PB though:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-23
avg of 50: 41.78


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 37.96 L2 F' R' D L' B' L B2 U2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B'
2. 39.30 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 L' U2 B' L' B2 U F2 R2 B' U'
3. 45.11 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U B D U2 L' U' R U' B U2 R2
4. 49.13 U R2 F U D' B U D' L' F' B2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 L
5. 40.77 D2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 U L' D F' D' L R' F' L2 D' R'
6. (32.14) B' R L' F2 B' D2 R B F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U' B2 U D2 R2 F'
7. 44.83 D' L2 F D2 F D2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D B L U' L' R'
8. 42.39 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 U2 R D' F' L' B R' F L' F2
9. 38.28 B L' F D' F' R D2 B' U' F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2
10. 46.08 L F R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F R' U2 L2 B F' U R F U
11. 40.68 L R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B' R2 U' B L' B2 R2 U' R'
12. 37.69 U' D' L' F B2 L2 F U' F' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 B2
13. 45.34 L2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L U F' D' B' F' U2 L' B2 F
14. 39.59 U F2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 L' U' R F D2 U' L' R2 D L2
15. 42.50 D2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 L D2 L' F' U R D' B F2 D R2 B F
16. (49.79) L2 B' R2 F' U2 B R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' D F2 U2 B' D2 R' B U'
17. 42.56 D2 R B' D2 L2 U' F2 R' L2 U R2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' R'
18. 38.84 R2 F2 D U L2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B' D R' F' L' B U2 F2 D' L
19. 47.78 B U2 B F L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 L B L2 U F D' B L F2 L
20. 44.18 B D' F B' L U2 L B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F L2 F' U2 D2 R2 B'
21. 38.76 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L' U B' R' F2 L' U2 L' B' D'
22. 42.66 F2 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F L2 F U' R2 F' R B' U F L' U'
23. 44.90 L2 D' R2 B' D' F2 L F' B' R F2 L2 U D B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2
24. 41.55 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 U2 B2 F L' R' D' R F' D' F U L
25. (49.53) F' D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B F' D B' F2 L' D' F U
26. 39.42 R2 B2 U' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 B' D' R F D2 U' F' U' B' U2
27. 38.33 U' B U2 B F R2 B R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 B U R2 U L' B2
28. 42.09 F' R2 B' F' U2 F' D2 L2 F L' B2 R2 F' L' D' L2 B2 F D'
29. 47.64 L2 B2 R' F2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' U' B2 R2 U' L2 B L' R' U' F
30. 42.63 R2 U L2 D' L2 U R2 D' U R2 F' U2 L' D R' F2 U' B2 F U2
31. (32.34) L B' R2 F R2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 D F2 R' U' L2 F2 U F D
32. 38.73 U B' U L' F2 D2 B2 U' F' D R F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 L B2
33. 36.94 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L' F L' U R2 F2 R B U' R'
34. 47.28 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 R' D' U F2 R U2 B2 F D2 R'
35. 46.36 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' L' U' R' D L' D' B' R' U2 F
36. 41.26 L2 R' F2 R D2 L' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D B' R2 B U2 L R B2 R
37. 36.11 B2 D2 L2 U R' F D' R L' D' F L2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2
38. 39.45 D' R B2 R2 U' B D2 L B' U2 F R2 F R2 L2 B' U2 L2
39. 38.69 D' L2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' B U' F' L' B' L' D'
40. 39.03 R2 B2 D L D2 F D' R' B' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 F
41. 38.70 U L2 D L' B U F' L' U' F2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2
42. (DNF(47.05)) B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L' F' U2 B' U R' F R D2
43. 41.84 F U L B' R D' F L2 B' D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 D'
44. 40.71 U B R' F L' B2 L2 B D2 L B2 L' U2 D2 F2 R D2 L' D2 U'
45. 42.23 F2 D2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 L D' U' R' D2 F2 U2 F R' F
46. 47.53 B2 U R' F U' F R F U2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 B2 U' D2 B'
47. (35.81) U L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R B' F' D' B D B' R B' R2
48. 43.47 B2 D2 L B2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' U F' R D' B' L' D' R2 U2
49. 42.80 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' D' F R2 B2 D L' U2
50. 36.26 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D L' U' L2 D' R2 F D2 F2 R U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2016)

smashed some 3x3 PB's
mo3: 11.315
Ao12: 12.688
Ao50: 13.417
Ao100: 13.687


----------



## Meow (Dec 23, 2016)

B2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R F' U' L2 B2 U2 F R2 U2

y z'// inspection 
R D' R' D' B// cross 
U L' U L y U' R' U R// first pair
U' L' U' L R U' R'// second pair 
U L' U' L U y' U L' U' L// third pair
F R' F' R// fourth pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R F' U2// pll
52 moves/ 5.83= 8.91 tps


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2016)

42.30 Feet ao100, I think I'm globally back to about 42. I'm still not taking full advantage of the stickerless cube in my F2L recog though, so there's another second or two easily saved there.

Also got two 29's today, doubling the number of sub-30's that I have. Neither was fullstep though, one OLL skip (WV) and one PLL skip.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-23
single: 5.86

Time List:
1. 5.86 L B U2 D B' R' L D' R F' R2 F D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2

Dangit Nicholas lol
fullstep tho ;p


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2016)

Somehow top 20 for sum of ranks - 20th for single and 19th for average. Sub Daniel Sheppard by one rank for average


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 24, 2016)

Clock:
Ao50: 8.38 pb
Ao100: 8.45 pb

Distribution stats:


Spoiler



6.0: 1
...
6.6: 1
6.8: 2
7.0: 5
7.2: 1
7.4: 6
7.6: 4
7.8: 11
8.0: 9
8.2: 5
8.4: 8
8.6: 8
8.8: 13
9.0: 6
9.2: 7
9.4: 7
9.6: 3
9.8: 1
10.0: 2


----------



## asacuber (Dec 24, 2016)

FINALLY TOP 100 IN THE WORLD FOR 2x2 AVERAGE!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 24, 2016)

feet 

Mean of 3: 45.48
1. 53.10 R F U F2 B' D L F L' F L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 
2. 41.32 R U D R B' L2 F2 U R D2 F U2 D2 F R2 F' B' L2 B' U2 
3. 42.03 U' F R B D' R U' R' B' R2 U2 R L B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-24 
avg of 5: 7.85 
Time List: 
1. (10.46) R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' L U R B' F' D' L B' R 
2. 7.47 F D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 R B2 F2 D' B' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 
3. 7.66 B U F2 D L2 F2 L U2 F U2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 
4. 8.39 F' D2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 R F2 D2 U L' B' F D2 L D F
5. (7.11) U' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 B D F2 R F2 R D2 B2 U2 F'

PB and 3rd (?) sub 8. 8.55 avg12 too, 2nd best I think, and a 9.17 avg100, second best as well


----------



## asacuber (Dec 24, 2016)

2x2 session from idk when lol



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-24
solves/total: 4120/4131

single
best: 0.86
worst: 8.23

mean of 3
current: 3.28 (σ = 0.91)
best: 1.63 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 5
current: 2.87 (σ = 0.35)
best: 1.88 (σ = 0.10)

avg of 12
current: 3.02 (σ = 0.78)
best: 2.25 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 50
current: 2.98 (σ = 0.73)
best: 2.61 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 100
current: 2.93 (σ = 0.77)
best: 2.79 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 1000
current: 3.03 (σ = 0.74)
best: 3.03 (σ = 0.73)

Average: 3.23 (σ = 0.73)
Mean: 3.27

Time List:
1. 3.24 F' U F U' R' U2 R U' R2 
2. 5.15 U2 F2 R2 U R F R2 F2 U' 
3. 2.62 R U F2 U F R' F2 R' U' 
4. 2.50 U2 F' U' F' U R U' F2 R' U' 
5. 3.12 U F' U' R F' R2 F R' F2 
6. 2.07 U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' 
7. 3.24 U' R U' R U2 F U2 F2 R U' 
8. 3.76 U R2 U2 F U' F U2 F' U 
9. 3.00 R2 U' F R' F U R2 F2 U2 
10. 3.13 R F' U2 F U2 F2 R F' U' 
11. 4.88 R' U R U' F U' R U' R' 
12. 4.60 F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U' F R2 U 
13. 2.69 U R F2 R2 U' F' R2 F U2 
14. 4.05 U R2 U F2 U F' R2 F' U2 
15. 4.13 R' F2 R U R2 U R' F' R2 U2 
16. 3.24 F R U F2 R2 U R' F R2 
17. 2.33 F U2 F' U F' R F' R' F 
18. 4.06 F R2 U' R U F U2 R' U2 
19. 4.68 R F U' R2 F2 U R2 F' R' 
20. 2.85 R F' U R F' R2 U2 R' F' 
21. 3.31 R F U2 F' U F2 U' R F' U' 
22. 3.57 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
23. 3.33 U' F2 R2 F' U F2 R' F2 R 
24. 3.98 F U R' F R' U F2 U R2 
25. 3.44 U' F' R U' R' U R' U' F2 
26. 3.67 F R2 U2 R F' R' U F R2 
27. 3.72 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 
28. 5.53 F' U' F R2 F' R F' R' U2 
29. 4.57 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' 
30. 4.75 R' U2 F2 R U R2 F2 U2 R' 
31. 3.19 R U2 R U' R F' U F' R2 
32. 3.67 F U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
33. 4.50 F U' F U' R' F' R F2 R2 U 
34. 4.03 R F2 U R U2 F2 R U' R' 
35. 3.99 U R' U2 R F2 U' F' U R' 
36. 2.66 R' U2 R' F R' U R' F' U 
37. 3.80 U' R2 F U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 
38. 1.98 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U 
39. 3.62 U2 R U R2 F U R2 U' R' 
40. 2.91 F2 R2 U' F R2 U' F U R2 
41. 3.53 F R' U' F R' U2 R F U' 
42. 3.49 U F' U R2 F U2 F R U 
43. 4.55 F2 U F' R F' R' F U2 F2 U' 
44. 4.51 F U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F R 
45. 3.36 F R U2 F2 R' F R2 F' U2 
46. 3.83 R' F U' F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U 
47. 2.82 U R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 
48. 2.48 F2 U F' U F' U2 F' U2 F2 
49. 3.56 U2 R2 U' F U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 
50. 3.09 F R2 U2 F R2 U' R F2 U' 
51. 3.14 F2 U F2 U' F U2 F U' F' 
52. 3.90 F U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U R' 
53. 4.02 U' R2 U F' R' U' R2 F2 R' U' 
54. 3.46 R' U' F2 R F U F2 U2 R' 
55. 2.47 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U F' R U 
56. 3.86 R2 F2 R' F' R F R2 U' R 
57. 3.23 U2 R' U2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 
58. 2.04 U R2 U R U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
59. 3.26 F2 R F U F' U2 F' R F2 
60. 3.89 U2 R2 F U F2 U2 R2 F' U2 
61. 3.78 R2 U F' R U' R F2 U' R 
62. 4.17 F2 R2 F U' R U F' U F U2 
63. 4.59 U2 R' U2 F U' F' R' F U 
64. 3.09 U' R F R2 U F2 R2 U R' 
65. 3.57 U R F' U R F U2 F U' 
66. 3.35 R2 U F' U' R U' F2 R U' 
67. 5.07 R F U' R F R2 U' F' R' U' 
68. 2.62 U2 R2 U' F' R U' R' U R2 U' 
69. 4.00 F2 U2 F U' R2 F' R F2 R 
70. 4.79 R2 U' F2 R2 U R F' U R 
71. 2.92 U' R F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
72. 3.06 R F' U2 F' R' U2 F U F' 
73. 4.35 F U F2 U' F' U F2 U R' 
74. 4.16 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F U F' R2 U2 
75. 2.15 U2 R' F2 U' R U R F' U 
76. 3.34 R U' R' U2 F2 R F' R F2 
77. 3.45 F2 U' R U' R2 F' R F R' 
78. 4.26 R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' 
79. 4.07 F R U' R2 U' F2 U F U2 
80. 3.52 U F R' F2 R U F2 U F2 U' 
81. 3.23 F2 R2 U F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
82. 3.84 F2 U F' R2 U' F R' U2 R' 
83. 2.96 U2 R2 U F U2 F U2 F2 U2 
84. 2.90 U R' F R' F U' R2 F U 
85. 4.14 U2 F' U R' F R2 F2 U R' 
86. 3.07 U R2 U' F' R F U2 R2 U2 
87. 2.98 R' F R' F2 R2 F' R U' R U2 
88. 2.09 R F2 R F' R2 F2 R' F' U' 
89. 4.58 U' R F2 U2 R F' U' F U' 
90. 2.41 R F R' U R F' U F R' 
91. 3.93 F U F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 
92. 2.74 U' R2 F' U' F2 U F2 R' U2 
93. 2.92 U F2 U' R F U' F2 R F' 
94. 3.04 R2 U2 R F' U R U' R' U' 
95. 3.25 R F U' R2 U F' U2 F2 U2 
96. 3.31 F U R' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 
97. 5.56 R F U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
98. 2.69 U2 R F' U2 F R F2 R U2 
99. 4.06 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 F R' U' 
100. 3.36 U R F' R2 U2 R' F2 R U 
101. 3.07 U' F' R2 F' R2 F' R' F' U2 
102. 2.92 R2 U R' U2 F R F2 R U2 R2 
103. 3.15 R U' F' U R U2 R' U2 R 
104. 3.69 F U' R' F2 U F U2 R' U2 
105. 3.51 F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 
106. 3.12 F R U' R2 U F U2 F R' 
107. 2.95 F2 U' F U2 F' R F' R' F2 
108. 2.48 F2 U' R2 F2 R F U2 R2 U2 
109. 2.86 F2 R2 F U R2 F' U' R F 
110. 3.35 F R2 F2 R' F R' F U2 F2 
111. 1.55 R2 U F R F2 R' U' R' U' 
112. 2.94 U' R U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 
113. 3.88 R2 F2 U2 F' R U F' U2 R2 U' 
114. 2.93 U R' U2 F U2 R' U' F' U2 
115. 3.05 U2 F2 R' F R U2 R2 F' U2 
116. 2.23 U F' R2 U F R U R U' 
117. 4.56 U R F2 U2 F' U2 F U R' 
118. 3.62 R' U F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' F 
119. 2.62 F2 R' U F U2 R' U2 R' F U' 
120. 3.83 U F' U R U' R' U R2 U 
121. 3.35 R2 F' R2 F U' F2 R F R' 
122. 3.83 R' F2 R F' R F' R2 U2 F' 
123. 2.75 F R' U2 F U' F' U F2 R U' 
124. 3.96 F2 U2 R U' F R' F2 R F 
125. 4.08 U' F' U2 R2 F' R F U2 R' 
126. 3.45 F' U R' F2 U F' U' F2 R2 U' 
127. 3.60 F2 U R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R2 
128. 3.16 U' F2 U' R F' U F2 U2 R2 
129. 3.29 U' R F U' F R2 F R' U 
130. 3.51 U R F2 U' R' U2 R' F' R2 
131. 2.78 R F' R F2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 
132. 3.38 F R U2 R2 F U2 R' U' R' 
133. 3.01 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F R' U' 
134. 2.24 F2 R U F2 R U F R' U' 
135. 2.64 R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 
136. 3.82 U2 R F2 R F' U' R2 U' R 
137. 2.09 U' R F R2 F U R' U R 
138. 3.36 U' F' U R U' F R2 F U 
139. 3.09 R2 U R' F2 R' F U' F R 
140. 3.46 F U2 F U2 R' U R2 U F 
141. 3.30 F' U2 F' R F' R2 U' R' U2 
142. 3.11 F2 R F2 U F R U2 F' U' 
143. 2.76 R2 U' R U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 
144. 3.03 F R U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U 
145. 2.85 U F R' F2 U F' R2 F2 U' 
146. 4.62 U2 R F U2 F U' F2 R U2 
147. 4.24 F2 U F' U F2 U R U' R2 U' 
148. 2.76 U' F' R' F2 U2 R F' R U' 
149. 2.73 U' R' F2 R U2 F' U' F2 U' 
150. 4.26 R F' R2 F' R2 F U' F' U 
151. 5.58 F R' U R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U' 
152. 2.92 F' U' R U R2 F' U' R2 U2 
153. 2.75 R2 F U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' 
154. 2.79 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' R 
155. 3.49 R2 F' U R F2 R F R2 U2 
156. 4.02 F R2 U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U' 
157. 2.81 U' R2 F R' U' R U' F' U' 
158. 2.38 R U2 R U' R F U' R2 F R' 
159. 1.12 R F R2 F2 U' R' U' R U' 
160. 4.53 U2 R2 F R' F' U F R' U' 
161. 4.76 R' U2 F2 U' F' R2 U F U 
162. 2.75 F R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U' R' U' 
163. 3.76 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F R2 U' 
164. 3.38 R F' U2 F' U F' U F' R2 
165. 2.24 U2 R2 U F U F' R2 U2 F' 
166. 3.60 U' F R2 F' R U' R F2 U' 
167. 3.04 R2 F2 R' F U' F2 R U' F 
168. 2.74 U2 F U' R' U R2 F2 R' F U' 
169. 3.33 R U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 
170. 3.61 R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U F2 U' 
171. 3.32 R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U' F' R' 
172. 2.46 F R2 F R' F2 U F' R' U2 
173. 3.13 F' R2 F U2 R' U F2 R U' 
174. 5.35 R' U F' U' R U F2 R' U' 
175. 3.24 U R U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 U2 
176. 3.77 U R U' F' U2 F' U' F U 
177. 3.76 F2 U2 F' U2 R' F R U' F' 
178. 3.21 F U' F U' F R F2 R' F 
179. 2.27 U' F R2 F R2 F U' F' R' 
180. 3.05 U2 R F' U2 R U R F2 R 
181. 2.92 F2 U2 R F U F2 R' F R U2 
182. 3.79 R2 F U' R F2 R2 U R' U2 
183. 3.16 F2 R2 U' F' U F2 U' R U2 
184. 3.35 R2 F2 U R' F' R F' R2 F' 
185. 3.98 F' R' U F2 U' R F U R2 
186. 3.70 U' F' U F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U' 
187. 3.37 F2 U R F U' R2 F2 U2 R' 
188. 3.26 R2 U R' U R' F' U R U 
189. 3.65 R' U' F U' F U2 F2 R U' 
190. 3.49 R F U' F2 U' F U R F' U' 
191. 3.26 R F2 U' R' U R' U' F U 
192. 3.78 F2 U R2 F' R' U' R' U2 R2 
193. 4.62 R U R U2 R F' R' U R' 
194. 3.75 R2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R 
195. 3.25 R2 F' U' F2 U' R' F' R' F 
196. 2.02 U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R U2 
197. 3.28 R' F2 U' F' R2 F2 U F' U2 
198. 2.68 F' U R' F' R' U' R U' F 
199. 2.33 R' F R2 U' R2 F' U' F' U' 
200. 3.14 F' U R U2 R F' U2 R2 U2 
201. 3.80 U2 R2 F U2 F R' F R2 U2 
202. 5.13 R U' R2 F R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
203. 3.96 F U2 R' U' R2 U' R' F R2 U' 
204. 3.28 R U R' U R2 F' R' U' R 
205. 3.36 U2 R F2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 
206. 3.36 F2 U R F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
207. 4.69 R2 U F2 R' F U' R' F R' U' 
208. 3.42 R U R2 F' U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 
209. 4.44 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 
210. 3.20 U R F2 R F' U F' U' F U 
211. 3.00 R' U F' U2 F R' F' R U 
212. 4.47 F' R2 F R2 U F R2 U R2 U' 
213. 3.67 R2 F2 U R F2 R U2 F2 U2 
214. 4.39 R F R2 U R2 F' U' R F2 
215. 3.64 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R U2 
216. 2.33 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R U F U2 
217. 2.72 R' F' R F' R' F R F2 U' 
218. 3.79 F U2 R2 U R U2 R F2 U2 
219. 3.10 R' F' U2 F R' U2 F' R U2 
220. 3.00 R2 U2 F' R' F2 U R' F U 
221. 3.03 U' F R' U R2 U R' F' U' 
222. 3.47 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R2 F' 
223. 3.31 R F U' R F2 R F R' U 
224. 3.41 U2 R U' F2 U' R F2 R U2 
225. 4.31 U F' R F' U R2 U F2 R2 
226. 3.93 U F' R2 U R F R' F2 U' 
227. 3.12 U2 F R F' U2 F2 U' F' U 
228. 3.96 R' U2 R F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U' 
229. 2.47 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' 
230. 2.84 R' U R2 F2 R' U R' U R2 
231. 3.21 R F2 U' F U F' R' F' U2 
232. 3.98 F' U2 R F U2 F R2 U' R' 
233. 2.98 F2 R' U R2 U' R2 F R' U 
234. 2.61 F R U F2 R F' U2 F' R U' 
235. 2.33 U R2 F R' U2 F' U2 R' U' 
236. 4.39 R U' F R' F' R F' R' F U' 
237. 4.20 F U F2 R' U F R F2 U2 
238. 3.61 R F R' F' R2 U R2 U R' U' 
239. 3.35 F2 U R' U2 F2 R U' R' F2 U' 
240. 4.41 F U2 R' F2 R' F' R U2 R2 
241. 1.50 R' F2 R2 U' R' F R' F2 U' 
242. 3.75 R' F' R2 F' R U R2 F' U 
243. 5.90 U2 R' F' R2 F R F' R F2 
244. 4.25 U2 R F' R U' F' R' U' R U2 
245. 2.73 U' R F R' F' R2 U R' U2 
246. 5.28 R' F R' F' U' R2 F R' F' U' 
247. 2.95 F2 U R' U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 
248. 2.70 R' U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' U' 
249. 3.45 F U R' F U2 F U R2 U' 
250. 4.04 F' R2 U' F R F2 U' R' F2 
251. 5.69 U F' R F' R' F R' U2 R' U' 
252. 3.93 R2 F U R' U2 F' U' F' U' 
253. 3.30 U2 F' R' U' F U2 R' U' R U' 
254. 3.83 U2 F R2 F U' R2 U F' U2 
255. 4.15 R2 F' U' R F2 U' R' U2 F2 
256. 4.39 R' F' R U' R U' F R' U' 
257. 2.83 R' F U2 R' F' U' F R' U' 
258. 2.53 R U' R2 F2 U' R F R F2 
259. 2.39 R' F' R U' F' R U2 F R' U' 
260. 3.60 U' R F2 R U' R2 F2 U F' 
261. 3.55 R' U2 R' F U' F U F' U 
262. 3.51 U' F' R' F U' R2 F R U2 
263. 2.06 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F U R2 U' 
264. 2.35 F2 R' U2 F U' R' U2 F U' 
265. 2.78 U' R F2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U' 
266. 2.45 F2 U R' U2 F2 R' F R U' 
267. 3.50 R U2 F2 R' U R' U F R 
268. 3.49 U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' 
269. 3.25 F2 R' U R' F R' F R' U' 
270. 2.48 R U R2 U2 F' R' F' R U2 
271. 3.48 R F U2 R' U F R' U R' 
272. 4.74 U' F' R' U F2 R' U' F' R2 
273. 2.09 R2 F R2 F' U' F R2 U2 F R' 
274. 3.32 R' U' F R' F U2 R2 U' R' U' 
275. 3.64 U' F' R F U' R2 U2 F' U2 
276. 2.27 F R U F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' 
277. 2.96 F' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 
278. 3.89 F2 U2 R' F' R F U' R U' 
279. 2.77 R F R2 F' R' U R2 F' U' 
280. 3.26 R U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U' R 
281. 2.79 U' F R2 U F2 R2 U' R F' 
282. 3.84 R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' F' U' 
283. 3.09 F' R2 U2 F R U R' U2 F' U' 
284. 3.01 F U' F R2 F R' U' R2 U2 
285. 3.23 F' U R' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
286. 3.05 R' U' R2 F' U R2 U F2 R' 
287. 3.74 R2 F2 R2 F' U' F R F U2 
288. 1.48 R' F' R' F R U2 F R2 U' 
289. 2.48 U2 F' U R U' R2 U2 R' F' 
290. 3.46 R U' R U' F U R U' R' 
291. 4.45 F R U' F' U R' U2 R2 U2 
292. 3.51 U R' U2 F' R F' R2 F U' 
293. 3.08 R2 F2 U2 R F R' U F2 U 
294. 3.84 F2 U' R F' R2 F' R U' R U' 
295. 3.09 U' F2 R' F R2 U' R' F U2 
296. 3.61 U F R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U 
297. 1.43 R F2 R' U2 R2 U' F R U' 
298. 3.34 R U2 R U' F R F2 U' R 
299. 5.54 R F' R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U 
300. 3.13 R2 F2 R' U R' F R' F R2 
301. 2.62 R2 F2 R' U R F2 U' R' U' 
302. 2.06 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U' 
303. 3.53 U R F2 U' R' F2 R F U2 
304. 2.68 R U2 F2 R F' R U2 F' U 
305. 4.04 U' R F U R' F2 R F2 U2 
306. 3.13 R' F' U' F U2 F' U2 F' R 
307. 3.26 F U R2 U2 R' F2 U' R U' 
308. 3.54 F2 U R2 U' F' U R' U2 R 
309. 3.34 R' F' R' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U' 
310. 2.84 F R2 U F' U' R U2 R U' 
311. 2.36 U2 F' U R' F U' R F' U2 
312. 3.15 R2 F' R2 U F2 U' F R' U' 
313. 3.69 F2 U R' F U' F R2 U' R' 
314. 2.71 U R U' R2 U R U2 F' U 
315. 3.87 U2 R F U2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' 
316. 2.26 U' R' U R2 F' U F2 U' F' 
317. 4.74 U2 R F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 
318. 3.62 F2 U R2 U R' F U' R2 F2 
319. 2.96 R2 F' R F U2 F R2 U R' U' 
320. 2.58 F R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U R U' 
321. 3.72 F' U F R2 U' R U' R F U' 
322. 4.79 F U2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
323. 3.62 F2 U F U2 R2 F' R U F' 
324. 3.32 F' R' U' R F' U F2 R' U' 
325. 3.03 F' U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R U 
326. 3.76 F U R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U 
327. 5.30 F' U' R U2 F U' R F2 U2 
328. 1.79 F2 R' U' R' U2 F U F U 
329. 3.79 R2 U' F2 U2 R F' R' U R U' 
330. 5.29 R' F2 R F R U R' U2 F R' 
331. 4.28 R' U' F R2 F U2 F' R' F' U' 
332. 2.75 F U2 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 U 
333. 4.62 U' F U2 F' U2 R U R' U2 
334. 4.53 F' U R' F' R' F2 R' F2 U' 
335. 2.81 U R2 U2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 U' 
336. 2.91 F2 U F R' U R2 U' F R' U2 
337. 3.48 R' U' F R2 U' R U' R U2 
338. 3.32 U2 F R2 U' F' R U2 F U' 
339. 3.74 U' R U R2 F' R U' R' U 
340. 3.17 U' F U2 R' U F U F' R2 U 
341. 3.94 R' F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U R2 
342. 3.10 U2 R' F2 R' U' F' R' U2 R' U 
343. 2.56 F U' F2 R U2 R' U R U 
344. 2.72 R F' R' U R2 U' R2 U F2 U' 
345. 3.14 U R' F U2 F R' U2 F' U2 
346. 3.44 R' U' R U' F U2 R2 U' R 
347. 5.76 F2 U2 R' U R2 U' R F2 R' U' 
348. 2.55 R2 F' R U F' R U' F2 R 
349. 3.44 F2 U F' R F U' R U2 F2 U' 
350. 1.86 F' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 
351. 2.70 F U' F2 R' U' F' R F2 U2 
352. 3.17 U2 F U F2 U R2 F R' F' 
353. 3.43 R2 F U2 F U' F R' F R 
354. 3.98 R2 U R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U 
355. 3.58 R U2 F' U F2 U2 R U' F' 
356. 5.13 U2 F R' F R' U F' R' U' 
357. 3.09 R2 F R' U2 R F' R F U' 
358. 3.04 F U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R 
359. 3.57 U F U2 F U2 F' R U' R' 
360. 3.18 F' R2 U2 R U' R F R2 U' 
361. 5.21 R F' U2 F R' F2 R' F U 
362. 3.78 U' R2 F' U2 F' R U2 F2 U' 
363. 2.47 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' F2 R' U' 
364. 1.71 U' R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U 
365. 2.86 R F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2 R U' 
366. 3.28 F U2 F' U R U F2 R U2 
367. 5.03 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F' R' U' R' 
368. 4.42 F R' F2 R F' U F' U R' U2 
369. 3.04 R' U2 F' U' F' R U' F' U2 
370. 3.50 R2 U2 F2 U' R' F R F2 U' 
371. 4.31 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U' F2 U' 
372. 4.64 U' R' U' F U2 R' F2 R' U 
373. 3.82 F U' R' U F2 U' R2 F R2 U' 
374. 4.25 F U2 R U' F' R U F' R' 
375. 4.10 R2 F2 R2 F U' R2 F R' U' 
376. 4.39 U2 R2 U F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
377. 4.35 U2 F2 R' F U R2 U2 F' R' 
378. 2.75 U2 F2 R' F U2 F' U2 F' U 
379. 5.00 U2 R' U R2 F' R F2 U2 R 
380. 3.28 U2 F2 U F2 U2 R' F' U2 F' 
381. 3.34 F2 U R' U' F2 R U2 F2 U2 
382. 4.84 F U2 R2 F' R U' F' R' U 
383. 2.19 F R2 F R F' U F U' F2 U' 
384. 4.05 U R U' F2 R F U2 R' F' 
385. 2.81 R2 F' U F R2 U' F2 U2 R' 
386. 3.28 U2 F' U' R' U R U R' U' 
387. 3.83 F' U2 R' F2 R F2 U' F' U' 
388. 3.24 R F2 U2 R' F R2 U' F2 U' 
389. 2.70 U2 F2 U' F2 U F U' F2 U' 
390. 3.73 U2 F U R' U' F U2 F' U2 
391. 2.58 U F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' F R2 U' 
392. 3.13 F' U R2 F' U' R' U2 R U2 
393. 3.40 F' R2 U R2 F' R F R' U' 
394. 2.43 U2 R' U' F2 U R' U F2 R 
395. 3.40 U R2 F' U2 F' R F2 R' U2 
396. 2.57 R U R' F2 R F2 R' U F' U2 
397. 3.71 U2 F R2 F U' F2 U' F' U' 
398. 2.96 U2 R F' R U' F R2 U' R2 U2 
399. 3.36 F2 R2 U' F U2 F R' U F' 
400. 3.25 F2 U' R F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 
401. 3.95 U F' R2 F' U F R2 U2 R' 
402. 5.38 U F2 U' F U2 R' F' R2 F' U 
403. 2.68 R' F R' F2 U' F R' F R2 U' 
404. 3.12 U' F2 R U' F R' U R2 U' 
405. 2.99 F2 U' R' U2 R F' R U' F U' 
406. 4.25 U R2 F' R U' F R2 F' U 
407. 2.98 F R' U' F2 R F2 R F' U 
408. 3.62 U2 F2 U' F' U' R U' F2 R2 
409. 3.25 U2 F U' R' U R F2 R' U' 
410. 3.33 F' R' F' U R' F U' R U 
411. 2.73 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F U2 R2 F R 
412. 2.44 R' F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' 
413. 2.73 F R' F' U R' F U2 F U' 
414. 2.81 R' F' R U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 
415. 2.64 U R2 U' F2 U' R U F2 U2 
416. 6.32 F U F2 R' U' F' U F2 U' 
417. 3.29 U' F2 U F R2 U2 F' U F 
418. 3.77 F2 U' F R U R U2 F' U' 
419. 4.45 R F' U2 R U R2 F2 U F 
420. 3.34 F R' U2 F2 R F' R U2 F' 
421. 3.24 R F R U2 F2 R2 F' U F2 U' 
422. 3.30 F' U2 R U' F' U F' R U 
423. 2.33 F' R2 F R U' F' R' F2 R' 
424. 2.30 F' U' R' F' R2 F2 U' F' U' 
425. 3.82 R2 U' F2 U' F U R2 U R' U' 
426. 2.72 U' F R' U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 
427. 3.01 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R2 F' U' 
428. 4.64 U2 R2 F2 U F U2 F2 U' R' U' 
429. 2.60 R' F' U' R F' U2 F' U2 F' 
430. 2.98 U2 F' U F' R F R' F U 
431. 2.89 F U' R' F2 U' F' R2 F' U' 
432. 3.29 U' F R2 F' R U2 F U' R' 
433. 3.76 R' U R2 F2 R' U' F' R U2 
434. 4.84 F2 U' R U' F R2 U R U2 
435. 2.85 R' U' R2 U' R2 F R U2 R' 
436. 2.88 R2 U' R' F2 U R U' R' U2 
437. 2.92 R' U' R U R' F2 R' F' U2 
438. 2.99 U F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F U' 
439. 5.77 U F2 R' F' U2 F R' F2 R' 
440. 3.30 R2 F2 R U' R F' U2 F' R' 
441. 3.17 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R U' R 
442. 4.20 R2 F2 U2 R' F U2 R F2 U2 
443. 2.99 U' F2 U F2 R F' R U2 F' 
444. 3.08 F U R' F U2 R2 F R2 U' 
445. 3.04 F R2 U' F R' F R' F2 R2 
446. 2.86 U2 R2 U F U2 R2 U2 R' U 
447. 2.96 F R2 F' U F' R' U R U 
448. 4.74 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U R F2 U2 R 
449. 2.23 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' R2 F U 
450. 3.57 F R U R2 F R2 F R2 U2 
451. 4.34 U F R U2 R F' U2 R U2 
452. 2.89 F R U R U2 F' R F2 U 
453. 3.60 F R' U' R U2 F' R' U2 F 
454. 3.29 R U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R2 
455. 3.42 F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R2 F R2 U' 
456. 2.82 U2 R U' R F' R2 F U2 F 
457. 3.31 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 U R2 
458. 3.52 R' U R' U R F U R U2 
459. 2.14 R2 F2 U' R2 F R F R2 U' 
460. 4.05 F' R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F U2 
461. 3.25 U2 R2 F' U' R' F R2 U2 R' 
462. 2.37 F R F2 R F2 U F' R2 F2 
463. 3.56 F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U' F U 
464. 2.46 R' F U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
465. 5.51 F2 R U F' U' R2 U2 R' U' 
466. 2.62 R2 F U R F2 R U2 R U' 
467. 3.35 U' F' U2 R F2 U' R' U' R 
468. 2.47 U2 R' F R' F U F U' R2 
469. 3.11 F R' U F U2 F U' R2 F' 
470. 1.93 R' U' R' U' F U F2 R' U' 
471. 3.27 R2 U R U' R F' U2 R U 
472. 2.87 F' U' R' F U2 R2 F' R' U 
473. 2.71 U2 F' R2 U F' R U' R U2 
474. 3.08 U2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U R' U' 
475. 3.49 U' F2 U' R F' U R' F2 U' 
476. 5.78 R U R' F U' R F' R F' 
477. 2.42 R F U2 F' U F U' F2 R U' 
478. 3.35 U' R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 
479. 3.33 F' R2 F U2 F R' F' R U2 
480. 4.12 R2 U F' U2 R U' F2 U' R2 
481. 3.23 R2 F2 R2 F' R' U R' F2 U' 
482. 2.81 U' F2 U2 F2 U R U' R U2 
483. 4.14 U2 F' U R2 F' R' F R2 U' 
484. 3.20 U' F U R2 F' U' F R' U' 
485. 4.47 U2 F U2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F' 
486. 4.03 U' R' U' F2 U2 R U2 F' U2 
487. 3.36 F2 R' U' R' U' F U2 R U2 
488. 3.56 R2 F2 U' F' U F U2 F' U' 
489. 3.84 U' R' F2 U' F R U' F U2 
490. 3.65 R F' U' F U' R' U2 F2 R 
491. 2.80 U2 R U R' U2 F' R F U 
492. 2.76 R U2 F' R2 F R' U2 F2 R 
493. 3.41 F' R U F R' F2 U' F' U2 
494. 3.23 F2 U2 F U2 R' F' U R2 F' 
495. 2.71 R' F' R2 F' U R' U' R' U' 
496. 3.47 U F2 R' U2 F2 R F' R' U' 
497. 2.81 F' R' U R F2 R' U R' U 
498. 3.08 U2 F R2 F R F U F' U 
499. 3.96 R' F U F2 R' F' R2 F2 U' 
500. 3.94 R F2 U F R2 F R U2 F' 
501. 3.12 F2 R' F' U R2 F R' F' U' 
502. 2.48 R2 U2 R U2 F' U F U' R' U' 
503. 2.91 F' R2 F U R' U R F U2 
504. 4.16+ R2 F U R' U F2 R2 F' R' U2 
505. 2.77 F U R2 F U R' F2 R U' 
506. 3.69 F R' F R' F2 U F2 U' F U 
507. 6.13 F U' F R' F' U F' U R' U2 
508. 2.68 U F2 U' R2 U R U2 F2 U' 
509. 4.20 R' U2 R2 F U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
510. 3.57 U F' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' 
511. 4.17 F2 U' R F R2 U' R2 U' R' 
512. 3.37 F R2 U R F2 R U R2 F' 
513. 4.34 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 
514. 3.51 R2 U F U F2 U R' F U' 
515. 3.57 F U' F U2 R U2 R F' U 
516. 2.60 F' U2 R F' R' F R' U R 
517. 3.99 U' F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
518. 3.92 U' F' U F2 U F2 U R' U2 
519. 2.73 U2 R U' R2 U' R U F' U2 
520. 4.30 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R U2 
521. 3.41 R U' F R2 U' R U F2 U2 
522. 3.65 U2 R' F' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
523. 4.31 R F' U2 R F2 U' R U2 R U2 
524. 3.39 F U2 F' R' U2 F U F2 U2 
525. 3.70 U2 R2 U2 R U F R F2 U2 
526. 3.70 F' R' U' R U' F U2 F2 R2 
527. 4.65 U2 F' R U F' U2 R2 F U' 
528. 4.52 U2 R' F R U2 F2 R U F2 
529. 3.58 F R2 F' R' F R' U2 R' F 
530. 2.76 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R F' U R2 
531. 2.57 R2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U F2 R' 
532. 3.65 F' R U2 R2 F' R2 F U' R2 
533. 2.84 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' 
534. 2.92 U' R' U' R F' R U' F R2 
535. 2.97 R2 F R' U' F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' 
536. 2.88 F2 U R U R2 F' U' R' U' 
537. 3.03 U' F2 U' F R' U' R2 F U' R 
538. 4.88 F R U2 R' U2 R' U R U2 
539. 3.87 R U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
540. 3.29 F U F' U2 F U2 F2 R' U' 
541. 2.56 U R2 U' F' U R' U2 F2 R' 
542. 3.41 U2 F' U F U R2 F' R F' 
543. 5.86 U2 F2 R' U R' U R' U F' 
544. 2.37 R2 F2 R' U R2 U' R2 F' U' 
545. 3.68 U2 F' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 
546. 4.34 F' R2 F R F R' U' R' U2 
547. 2.38 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R' F' U' R' 
548. 4.53 R' U R U2 F2 R U R2 U 
549. 3.02 F' R' U' R2 F R' F U2 F2 
550. 4.21 F' R2 U' R F' U2 R U R2 
551. 3.42 R' U' R2 F U F U' F2 U 
552. 1.73 F' U F2 R F' U R F2 R' 
553. 2.49 R F2 U F' R2 F U2 R2 U' 
554. 2.21 U' R' F' R2 F' R U R U2 
555. 3.63 R F R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' 
556. 3.91 R' U2 R F2 R2 F' U R2 U2 
557. 3.14 U2 R' F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U 
558. 2.75 U F' R2 U F2 U R F2 U' 
559. 3.49 U F' R' U R' U' F R' U' 
560. 3.08 F U' F U' R2 U' F U2 R U' 
561. 4.72 F2 R U' F' U R2 U R U' 
562. 3.50 U2 R' F' R2 F R U F U2 
563. 3.01 R' F R2 F2 U' F' U' F2 U' 
564. 3.29 U' R2 U' R F2 U' F' U2 R U' 
565. 2.36 U F2 R2 U R U' R F2 R' 
566. 3.38 F R' U' F2 U F' U2 R U2 
567. 2.16 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F U F2 U' 
568. 3.27 R' F2 R' F' U' R' U2 F2 U2 
569. 4.06 U R' U F R F R U2 F' U2 
570. 4.23 U R2 F2 R F R U2 F' U' 
571. 1.87 U F R2 F' U' R U' R' U2 
572. 3.61 R F2 R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R 
573. 2.98 F2 R' U F' R' U R' F' U' 
574. 3.98 R' U F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U' 
575. 3.62 U F2 U F2 R U2 F' R' U' 
576. 1.77 U' F' U2 F' R' F2 R' F' U' 
577. 2.88 R' F' R U' F U' F R U2 
578. 2.82 F' R U' F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
579. 2.47 R2 F R U' F R' U F2 R' U' 
580. 3.44 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F 
581. 2.93 U2 F U2 R F' U' F' U2 F2 
582. 4.25 F2 R' F U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' 
583. 4.19 U F' U2 R U2 F2 R U' F2 
584. 3.54 F' U2 R' F R2 F R' U2 R' 
585. 3.50 R F' U F2 U F2 U R' F 
586. 4.94 U2 F2 U R U R2 U F U2 
587. 3.11 F' R' F2 U' F U2 R U2 R' 
588. 2.80 F R' U R F' R F' U F2 U' 
589. 2.65 R2 U2 F2 U R' U F R2 U2 
590. 4.87 U F' U F2 R' U R F' U2 
591. 2.03 F' R2 U' R' U F' R' F U' 
592. 5.98 R U' F2 U' R' F2 R U' F2 U' 
593. 3.16 U' F2 R U' F2 U' R' F2 U 
594. 3.50 R2 F2 U F' R F2 U' R2 U 
595. 2.75 U R' F2 U2 R' U F2 U R 
596. 2.89 F' R U F' U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
597. 3.40 U' F2 R2 F' R U2 F U2 F 
598. 3.48 U F R2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 
599. 4.01 F' R F2 R F2 R' U' R' U2 
600. 5.47 U R2 F2 R F R U' F' U' 
601. 2.52 R U' R2 F' R U F2 U F' 
602. 2.75 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R U' R' 
603. 3.34 U' R F R F2 U' F R2 F2 
604. 3.73 R2 F U F' R F' R' U F 
605. 2.55 R U R' F' R U F' R U 
606. 6.42+ F' R' U R2 U2 F' R' U F' 
607. 3.24 F2 U' F' U2 R F2 U' F U 
608. 3.09 U' F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R2 U' 
609. 3.36 R2 F R2 F R2 U' R' U' F' 
610. 2.75 R F2 R' F' R2 U R U' R 
611. 3.17 U' R' F R2 U' F U' R2 F2 
612. 3.09 F' R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F' U2 
613. 3.52 U F U' R' U F' U R2 F2 
614. 2.47 F' R2 U2 F U2 R' U F U2 
615. 2.32 U' F' R2 U2 F U R' F R2 
616. 3.18 R2 U2 F' U R' F R U2 F2 
617. 3.12 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R U R' 
618. 4.37 U' R' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 
619. 1.23 U R' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
620. 3.78 U' R U F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 
621. 3.12 F' U2 R' F U R2 F2 U' R U 
622. 3.97 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R' U' 
623. 2.81 F U F' R' U2 R F R' U' 
624. 3.98 F' U F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
625. 4.09 U R2 F' U2 F' R U' R' U' 
626. 4.11 U' F' R F' R U' R2 F2 U' 
627. 4.32 R2 U F' R2 U R' U R2 F2 U 
628. 2.11 U R' U2 F U' R F' U' R' U' 
629. 3.48 R' F' R2 F' R U2 R' F U2 
630. 5.37 U R U2 R' F R' F2 U R U' 
631. 4.24 F2 U' R F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 
632. 2.67 R F' U R2 U R2 F R F U' 
633. 3.85 F R2 U2 F' U R2 F R' U' 
634. 3.93 R F R2 U F' U R' U2 R' U' 
635. 3.23 F R2 F2 R2 U R' F R U2 
636. 3.52 R' U R' U2 F R2 U' R2 U 
637. 4.72 R U' F U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' 
638. 2.19 F R' U R2 F R' U R2 U 
639. 4.28 U' R' U R2 F2 U' F R' U' 
640. 4.18 F' U2 R U' F R' F' R2 U' 
641. 2.96 F2 U' R U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' 
642. 2.21 F2 R' F U' R' F U2 F2 U' 
643. 2.89 F R U2 R' U R2 F U' R' 
644. 3.17 R F R' F2 R' F2 R' U' R' 
645. 3.51 R F' R U2 R' F U2 R U 
646. 2.68 U' F' U F' U' R F' R U' 
647. 1.31 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
648. 3.04 U' R F2 R F' R F2 U' R2 
649. 3.32 F U R' F R U2 R2 F' R' 
650. 2.15 F U2 R2 F' R U2 R' F2 U2 
651. 4.19 U R' U' R U2 R2 F' R' U2 
652. 5.23 F' U' F R U2 R2 F U' F' 
653. 3.25 R2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' 
654. 2.09 F U' F2 R' F2 R' U F U' 
655. 2.67 U2 F' R' F2 R' U F2 U' R' 
656. 2.52 U2 F2 R F R2 U2 R' U R U' 
657. 3.75 R2 U R2 U2 R' F' U' F2 U' 
658. 4.27 F2 R' U' F2 R U F' R' U' 
659. 4.32 U F' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 
660. 2.37 R2 F' U2 R2 U R U' F' U' 
661. 5.26 F2 R F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' 
662. 3.71 F2 U2 R2 F U F2 U' R' U2 
663. 2.35 R2 U' F2 R U' F R F2 U2 
664. 6.82 F2 R2 U' R F' U R' F2 R' 
665. 4.73 R2 F2 R' F U R' U R F2 
666. 3.74 U' F2 U2 F2 U R' U' R' U' 
667. 2.09 U2 F' U R F U' F2 R' U' 
668. 2.90 R2 F2 U2 R' U F' R U F' U2 
669. 4.58 F' R' F R U R2 F U' R2 
670. 2.67 U F' U F' R U2 R F2 R2 
671. 2.65 U' F' U R2 U' F R2 F2 U' 
672. 2.32 R' U R2 F' U R' U2 R F 
673. 5.44 R F R F2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
674. 4.03 F U F2 R' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 
675. 3.40 R2 F' U F U2 R U2 R' U' 
676. 3.50 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' U F R' 
677. 2.87 F2 U F U' R' U2 R2 U' F' 
678. 3.59 F2 U R2 U F U2 R' F2 U' 
679. 4.08 U2 R2 F' R U' R2 F U' R2 
680. 3.75 F2 U F' U R' F R U2 R 
681. 3.60 U R' U' R' U F2 R' F R' U' 
682. 2.50 U' R2 U R' F' R2 U R2 U2 
683. 3.46 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U R U2 F' 
684. 3.24 U' F2 R2 U' R' F U' R' U2 
685. 3.23 R' F2 U' R' U' R2 F U R' U' 
686. 5.45 R U' F R' F R2 U' R2 U 
687. 3.78 F' U' R2 F' U F R' F U 
688. 3.53 U' F2 U2 F' R' U F' R2 U R' 
689. 6.10 U R' F2 U R F' R U2 R2 U' 
690. 3.12 U2 R F U2 F U' F U' R2 
691. 3.02 U2 F2 R F' R F' U2 F' U2 
692. 3.41 U2 F U F2 R2 F' R' F U2 
693. 5.94 U R' F2 U F' R2 F R2 U' 
694. 2.19 R2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U2 
695. 3.67 U' R2 F2 R' U' F U F U' 
696. 3.33 F2 R2 U' R F U' F R F2 
697. 2.23 F R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' 
698. 2.68 F' R' U F2 R2 F' U' R F' 
699. 3.64 F U2 F2 U' R U' F U' R' 
700. 2.77 U2 F R2 F U R2 F' R' U2 
701. 3.60 U2 R U2 F' R F' R F2 R' 
702. 3.78 R' F U R' F R2 U' R' U' 
703. 4.09 R' F' U' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' 
704. 2.99 U2 F' R' U2 F U' R F2 U' 
705. 2.24 F' U F' U' F2 U' F2 R' U' 
706. 2.35 R2 F' R2 F' R U R' F2 R2 
707. 4.08 F' U F' R F2 R2 U2 R' F U 
708. 4.35 F' R U R' F R2 F2 R' U 
709. 3.43 U2 R F R2 U F2 R' U' F2 
710. 3.31 R F' R' F U2 F' U F' U2 F2 
711. 3.64 F U2 R' U F R2 F2 U R' U' 
712. 2.65 F' U2 R U2 R' F2 R' F U 
713. 2.98 U F U' F' R' F' R2 F' R' U' 
714. 4.61 U' F R2 U2 F U' R2 F U' 
715. 3.76 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' F' R F2 
716. 2.79 U F2 R' U' R F' U' R' U2 
717. 3.60 F U' R' F2 U F' R2 F' U2 
718. 3.43 F2 U2 R2 F' R F' U2 F2 R' U' 
719. 3.25 U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 F' R' 
720. 2.57 R' F2 R F' U F' U F' R2 
721. 3.89 F U' F U' R F2 U' F2 U 
722. 4.06 U2 F' U' F2 R U' F2 U' F2 U2 
723. 4.57 R' U R' U R2 F' R F' U2 
724. 2.44 U' R U' R' F' U2 F' R' U 
725. 4.03 U' R F' R2 U R' U' R U 
726. 4.17 U' F' U' F U' R' U F2 U2 
727. 3.23 R U2 R' U' F2 R U' F2 R2 U' 
728. 2.93 F' U F2 R' F' R' U R' U' 
729. 3.58 U R' F U F' U' F R' U' 
730. 4.45 F' U R' F2 U F2 R2 U' F 
731. 2.30 U R2 U R2 U' F2 U' F R' 
732. 3.93 R2 F U2 R' F' U' R F' R' 
733. 2.87 R2 F' R F2 R' F U2 F R 
734. 2.68 R' F' U F U R' U' F U 
735. 4.37 U2 F2 R2 F R U F' U R 
736. 2.70 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U R2 U R 
737. 3.02 R' U R' U2 F' R U2 F' U 
738. 3.62 U' F2 R' F U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
739. 2.53 R U' R2 U2 F R' F2 R U 
740. 2.64 F' R F R2 U2 R' U' R' F' 
741. 4.89+ F' U R2 U' R2 U' R F' R' 
742. 3.71 F2 R F' U2 R U2 F2 U' R 
743. 3.49 F2 R' F U' R2 U' F' U2 F U' 
744. 4.44 R' F R2 U' R U2 R2 F' R' 
745. 2.99 F2 U' F U' F R F' U R' U' 
746. 4.17 R U2 R' F2 U R F2 R' F2 
747. 4.49 F' R2 U2 F2 R' F R U R' 
748. 4.17 R' F R' U F U2 F2 R2 U' 
749. 3.23 U F' R' U' F U2 F' R2 U 
750. 3.82 U' F U2 R' F' U R' F2 R2 
751. 3.71 F2 U R' F R' F2 U' R2 U' 
752. 3.14 R' U R2 F2 R' U F R2 F 
753. 2.56 U2 R2 U F R2 F R' F' U2 
754. 3.02 F' R' U2 R U R2 F2 U' R' 
755. 2.72 R' U2 F' U2 F U R2 U F2 U' 
756. 2.21 R F R' F2 R' U' R' U F2 
757. 2.80 U R U R2 U F2 R' F' U' 
758. 3.01 R F R2 F U2 F' U' F' U' 
759. 6.59 R F2 R F R' F U' R F' U2 
760. 3.68 R2 U F' U F2 U' F R' U2 
761. 3.70 U F R' F' R2 U F U R' 
762. 3.75 F2 U2 R F' U2 R F R' U 
763. 2.92 R2 U R F2 U' F2 U' R F 
764. 4.68 R' F' R U2 F' R F2 U R' 
765. 3.29 U' R' U F2 R' U' F' R U 
766. 3.23 R2 F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' 
767. 1.49 F R2 U R U2 R2 F R2 U2 
768. 3.98 U R' F R' F2 U F' U F2 
769. 2.79 U' F' U F U' R F2 R2 U2 
770. 3.57 U R' F2 R F U' F R F' 
771. 3.13 F R2 U F2 U R F' U R' 
772. 4.06 R' U2 R' U' F2 R U' R2 U' 
773. 4.75 R U' R' F U2 F U R2 U' 
774. 3.81 U' F R2 U' F U' R2 U R2 
775. 1.95 R U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R 
776. 3.20 R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F' R' U' 
777. 3.13 F R' U' R2 F U2 F R F' 
778. 3.60 R2 F' U' F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 
779. 2.89 F2 R' U R2 U2 F' R' F R2 
780. 3.39 R2 F' R F2 U' F' R F2 R2 
781. 2.99 R U' F U2 R' F R' U R' 
782. 3.98 R' F2 R' F' R2 U2 R' F R' 
783. 4.27 U2 F' U2 F R U' R F U2 
784. 3.96 R U' R2 F2 U R U2 R' U' 
785. 2.28 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F U2 R' 
786. 4.77 F' U F' U F2 R2 F' U R U2 
787. 3.67 R' F R2 F' R F2 U' R2 F' 
788. 3.26 F' U2 F2 U' R U' R U2 F' 
789. 2.41 U F2 R2 U F U2 R2 F U 
790. 3.57 F U2 R' F U2 F' U2 F R2 
791. 2.30 R2 U' F2 R F R' F R2 U2 
792. 3.24 U F2 R F U2 F2 U' F' R2 U' 
793. 2.77 U2 R U2 R' U' F2 R F2 U' 
794. 3.01 U R2 F U2 R' F R U2 F2 
795. 1.93 R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' U2 F R' 
796. 3.37 F U2 F U' F R2 F R2 F 
797. 3.61 F R2 F' R U R' U2 F R' 
798. 2.64 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 
799. 2.60 F' U R' U' F R' U R' U2 
800. 3.65 R F' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 
801. 2.15 R U2 R' U F2 R2 U' F U 
802. 3.58 F R' F U' F R2 F U' R' U' 
803. 4.44 R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
804. 6.03 F R' F2 U2 R' F U' F2 U' 
805. 3.03 R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
806. 3.24 R' U' R' U F' U2 R F' R2 
807. 1.68 F' U R2 U2 R2 U R F U' 
808. 2.84 R F R2 U' R U2 R2 F' R' 
809. 4.12 R F2 R' F U F U2 F U 
810. 2.68 R' U2 R F' R' F R' U2 R2 
811. 3.26 R2 F' U' R2 U' F U R2 F' U 
812. 3.65 U' F2 U F' R U R2 F' U2 
813. 3.33 U R2 U R' F2 U F2 U2 F' 
814. 2.99 U' R2 U R' F R2 F' R U2 
815. 3.26 U' R U2 F2 R' F R F2 U2 
816. 2.78 F R2 F' U F' R U F' R2 
817. 3.59 U2 F U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 
818. 5.51 R' F2 U2 F R' F R' U' F' 
819. 5.30 F' U2 F R F2 R2 U R' F' U2 
820. 3.08 R' U2 R2 F R' F' U F' R2 
821. 3.53 U' F2 U R' U' F R2 U2 F 
822. 2.96 U' F' U2 F U' F' R F' R' 
823. 3.70 U2 F2 U R2 F' R U R' U2 
824. 3.48 U F' R F R' F2 R' U' F2 U' 
825. 2.06 U2 F' U' F U F2 R' F U' 
826. 3.11 F U' F2 U F U' F' U' R2 
827. 5.15 U2 F' R2 F R2 F' U R2 F2 U2 
828. 2.43 F U' R F2 R2 F2 U R' U' 
829. 2.49 U' R F R' U2 F' U F' U2 
830. 3.00 R F' R F2 R2 U' F' R' U 
831. 2.59 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F R' U R' U' 
832. 4.39 F2 R F R' F' U' R F' U' 
833. 5.49 U' F U' R U' R2 U2 F' U' 
834. 3.36 R U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U R2 U' 
835. 4.94 R' U2 F R' F2 R F U' R' 
836. 3.36 U R' F R2 U2 F R U R' 
837. 2.30 R U' R2 U R2 F' U' R F' U' 
838. 3.15 F2 U' R F' U F' R F2 U2 
839. 3.49 R' F2 R U' F' R U' R2 U' 
840. 3.11 R U F' R' F U' F R U' 
841. 3.78 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R 
842. 3.62 R' F R2 F R' U2 R U2 F' 
843. 3.65 F' U2 F R U2 F2 R' F' U2 
844. 3.03 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U' R F2 
845. 3.04 U2 F' R2 F U' R U F R2 U' 
846. 4.25 U' R U2 R F U' F2 R' U 
847. 4.17 F2 U2 R2 F' R' U2 R F' R' 
848. 3.21 F2 R' F' R2 F' U F2 R U2 
849. 4.47 F R' F' U2 R F' U2 F R 
850. 4.07 F U' F2 U' F2 R U F R' 
851. 3.32 F' U F U' F2 R' U R2 U2 
852. 2.37 F U2 R' U F' U F2 U' F 
853. 3.89 F' U' F U' R F U' R2 U2 
854. 3.08 R' U R' U2 R2 F' U' F' R U' 
855. 2.26 U F2 R' F2 R F R2 F U 
856. 3.73 U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' U 
857. 2.02 F U F U' R2 U F2 R U2 
858. 3.34 U F' R U' R F2 U' R2 U 
859. 3.39 R U R U R U2 F2 R' U' 
860. 3.65 U' R2 U F2 R' F2 R' U R2 
861. 5.45+ U2 F R2 U2 F' U R' F U' R' 
862. 4.10 R F2 U' F' R2 U F U R' 
863. 3.68 F R U' F R F U' F2 U R2 
864. 4.03 R U' F' U' R2 U F2 R' U 
865. 4.34 R' U2 R F2 R F' R U R 
866. 3.67 R U R' F2 R' U R' F2 R U 
867. 2.78 U2 F R2 F' R U R' F2 R' 
868. 2.11 U F2 R' F U2 F' R' F2 R' U' 
869. 3.01 R2 F U F2 U F U' R U' 
870. 3.40 U R' F2 U R' F' U2 F' U' 
871. 2.71 F2 U2 F' R F U' F2 R F' U' 
872. 3.16 U' F U F R' F U2 R' U 
873. 3.69 R' F R F2 U' F U R U2 R' 
874. 3.71 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 F U 
875. 2.79 U2 R U2 R F2 U' F2 U F' 
876. 2.18 R U' F U' F' R U2 R' F2 U' 
877. 3.80 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U' F2 U' 
878. 1.92 U F U' R' U R' F' R2 U2 
879. 3.95 F' R2 F' R' U F2 R' F' U 
880. 4.22 F U2 R2 U F' R F R2 U2 
881. 2.78 U R F' R F' U R' U2 R2 
882. 4.79+ R F U2 R U' F' U2 F2 U2 
883. 4.16 R' F2 U' F U R F' U2 R U2 
884. 2.86 F R2 F2 R2 U R' F' R' U' 
885. 3.48 R' F2 R' F R' U' F2 U R' 
886. 4.00 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' U' 
887. 2.70 R U2 R' F' R F' U F2 U' R' 
888. 3.24 F2 U2 F U F2 U F2 R' F' U' 
889. 3.74 R2 F2 R U' R U2 R2 F' U2 
890. 2.43 U' F U F2 U F U2 F2 U' 
891. 3.12 F R U F U2 F2 R' U' F2 
892. 3.12 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R U 
893. 1.38 F2 U2 F R F' U' R2 F' U' 
894. 2.90 U2 F2 U2 F U' R U' R2 U2 
895. 2.71 U2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' U 
896. 2.73 U2 R U' R' U R' F' R' U' 
897. 1.73 F R' F' U' R F2 R2 U' R2 
898. 4.35 R' U2 R U F2 R' F' R' U 
899. 2.35 U' R F U' R2 F U F U' R' 
900. 2.18 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 
901. 2.80 U' R' F U' R U F' U2 R2 
902. 1.63 F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R F' 
903. 4.73 R2 F' U' F' R U2 F2 R' U' 
904. 3.22 U2 F2 U2 F U F2 U F2 U2 
905. 3.00 U R2 U2 F R' F' U R2 F' 
906. 2.39 U2 F2 R F' U2 R' U2 R' U 
907. 2.06 R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' F U' 
908. 4.91+ U F2 U' R2 F R' U2 F' U' 
909. 2.76 U2 F U' F U F' R F' U 
910. 3.16 F R' U' F' R2 F' R U' R' 
911. 2.91 F2 R' U2 R F U2 R' F' U' 
912. 2.34 R2 F' R F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 
913. 2.12 R' F R2 F' U2 F' U F2 R 
914. 3.11 R' F U' F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R' 
915. 2.29 U F2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' 
916. 3.41 F U' R F' U R' U' F' U 
917. 6.34 R F2 R' U R2 F' U2 F' R2 
918. 3.30 F2 R2 F R U2 F U2 R' F' U2 
919. 1.96 F U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U2 F 
920. 2.18 R' F' U2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 
921. 2.46 R U2 F2 U R F' R U' F2 
922. 3.75 R2 U2 R' U' F U2 F U' F' 
923. 2.84 R' U' F' R2 U F2 R' U' R 
924. 3.46 R2 F' U' R' F R U' F' U' 
925. 2.11 U' F U2 F' U2 R F' U' F U' 
926. DNF(1.67) R2 F U F2 R' F R' F U R' 
927. 3.28 F R F2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' 
928. 3.72 U R' U' F2 U R2 U R U' 
929. 3.42 F2 R U2 R F' R F' R' U 
930. 2.43 U2 F2 R' U R U F R' U' 
931. 2.60 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F R2 F R' 
932. 2.38 U' R U R' U' F U2 R U' 
933. 2.12 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R F U' 
934. 4.22 F R' U R' U F' U F R' 
935. 3.56 F2 U' R F U' R U2 R U 
936. 2.68 R2 F R U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 
937. 2.78 F2 R F2 U' F2 R' F' U' R' 
938. 2.41 U2 R2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' 
939. 2.69 F R' F R' F U2 F R2 F2 
940. 3.23 R' F U R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' 
941. 3.23 U F U2 R2 F R' U F U2 
942. 5.21 U R' U' R F2 U2 R U2 R2 
943. 2.82 U2 R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F R' 
944. 2.63 U2 F U' F R2 U2 R' U F' 
945. 3.88 F' U2 R' U' R' F U' R' U 
946. 3.61 R U F' R U2 R' U F' U2 
947. 3.60 R F' R' U2 F R' F2 R2 F' 
948. 3.07 U F' R2 U2 F' R' F R2 U2 
949. 3.29 U' F2 U F' U F2 U2 R U2 
950. 3.00 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
951. 3.68 R U' F R2 F2 U' R' F2 U 
952. 3.50 F' R F2 U' R' U' R U' R' U 
953. 3.82 U' F U' F2 U R2 F' R U2 
954. 1.82 R' U F U' R F U' F' U' 
955. 3.29 R' U2 R' U R' U R2 F2 U 
956. 3.19 R' F R' U2 R' F U R U2 
957. 2.94 R' U2 F' R U2 F U2 F U 
958. 4.08 F2 U2 F U' F U' R F2 U' 
959. 3.59 F2 U F' R' F R2 U' F' U 
960. 3.90 F' U' F' R' U2 F R' F2 R2 
961. 2.92 U' R' U2 F U2 R2 F' R' U2 
962. 3.35 R2 U F' U' R F2 U' R' F2 U2 
963. 3.68 F U2 F R2 F U R2 F U 
964. 3.16 F2 R' F2 R2 F' U' R U' R' 
965. 3.46 R' F U R' F2 U' R' U F 
966. 3.25 U F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F' U' 
967. 2.56 U' F' R' F R2 U2 R' F R2 
968. 3.30 R F2 U R F' U2 F U' F2 
969. 3.66 U2 F U R F' U' R U' R 
970. 3.40 R' F2 U2 F U2 F R' F2 R' U' 
971. 3.55 F' R F' U R U2 F2 R' F U' 
972. 3.07 F R F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' R 
973. 4.37 U R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 
974. 4.06 F2 U2 R' U' R F2 R' U R2 
975. 5.46 R2 U' R' F R U' R2 F R' 
976. 3.16 U R F' R2 F' U' F R2 F 
977. 2.97 F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U F' R' 
978. 3.30 U R2 U R' F' U R F2 U' 
979. 3.70 U2 F' R F' R2 U F' R2 U2 
980. 2.85 U F R2 F R2 U' R' F2 U' 
981. 2.63 F2 R F2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
982. 3.17 F' U F' R' U2 F2 U' R U 
983. 3.18 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 
984. 3.17 U' R F2 U F2 U' R F U2 
985. 2.81 U' R2 U F' R F U' F' U' 
986. 2.25 F U2 F U2 R' U' R F' U F' 
987. 3.90 R' F' R F R2 F' U F2 R' U' 
988. 2.89 F R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
989. 2.56 U' F' R F2 U2 F' R' F' R' 
990. 4.26 R2 U R' F U2 R' F U R 
991. 2.88 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F R U 
992. 6.03+ U' F2 R U' R F U R2 F U2 
993. 3.23 R2 F' R F2 U R' U' R U' 
994. 2.98 R U F' U2 R U F2 U R U2 
995. 2.72 U2 R2 U R' F' U F R2 U' 
996. 3.66 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' F U2 
997. 3.62 R' F U' R U F' U R U 
998. 3.08 F R F' R U F2 R2 F' U2 
999. 2.68 F' R U R' F2 R' F R2 F2 
1000. 1.85 R' U2 F2 U' R F R' F' U2 
1001. 3.01 F R F U F U' R F' U2 
1002. 3.19 R2 F U2 F R' F U R2 U 
1003. 3.48 R U2 R U' F R U2 R U' 
1004. 4.84 R' U R' F R2 F' R' F' U 
1005. 3.87 F' U' R U' F U' R' U2 R2 
1006. 3.68 U' F' U F' R' U F2 R2 F' 
1007. 3.10 F' U F R2 F U' F R U' 
1008. 4.71 F' R2 F' R' F R U F2 U2 
1009. 2.45 F2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U' 
1010. 2.42 R' U' F' U2 R F' U2 R U2 
1011. 3.44 F U2 R' F2 U' R F U R2 U' 
1012. 2.91 U2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U' R' U' 
1013. 3.44 U R' U2 F2 R' U' F U' R' 
1014. 2.42 F2 R' U F R2 F U2 R U' 
1015. 3.83 F2 R' F2 U2 F R U R' U' 
1016. 3.89 R U2 F U' F' U F2 R2 F' U' 
1017. 4.25 F' R' U R U F U' F2 U' 
1018. 3.16 U F' U F' R F2 R2 F' U 
1019. 4.65 U F' U2 R U' F' U R U' 
1020. 3.42 U' F U' R' F2 R U R2 U' 
1021. 5.19 R U' F' U2 F U' R U' F U 
1022. 1.85 U' F2 U' F R2 U' F' U2 R 
1023. 3.27 R2 F' U' R F' U2 R2 F2 U2 
1024. 2.62 U' R F U' F2 U2 R U' R2 U 
1025. 4.62 R F R2 F U' F U F2 U 
1026. 1.85 R F R2 U R' F2 R' F2 U' 
1027. 3.24 F' U R2 U' F R' F' U2 F2 U' 
1028. 3.16 U' R' U2 F R2 F U F' U' 
1029. 3.31 U2 R U R F R2 F2 R' U' 
1030. 2.15 F2 R F U F2 R2 U R' U 
1031. 3.46 R2 F U R2 U' R2 U' R U' 
1032. 4.19 R F2 U F R2 F2 U2 R' F' 
1033. 2.34 U2 R2 F2 U' F R F2 R2 U2 
1034. 3.60 F2 R F' U' F R2 U2 F R' U' 
1035. 5.30 U2 R' F R2 U R2 F' U' R2 
1036. 4.85 U' R' F' R F' U R2 F2 R' U 
1037. 3.18 U F' U F R2 F2 U2 R2 U' 
1038. 3.49 U R2 F R' F U' R F U' 
1039. 3.24 F2 R U2 F' U2 R' F' R U' 
1040. 2.18 U F2 R2 U' F R2 U R' U2 
1041. 2.74 U' R2 U F2 U' R F2 R' U' 
1042. 3.16 R' F' U R2 F' U2 F R U 
1043. 4.75 F' U2 R F' U' F' U F2 U2 
1044. 2.86 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' F U2 F U2 
1045. 3.07 U F' R2 F' U' R F2 U2 R2 U' 
1046. 2.02 U R F' U2 R U R' F' U' 
1047. 4.84 F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 
1048. 4.34+ U' F' R U2 F' U R' F U 
1049. 2.49 F U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R' F2 
1050. 3.34 R F' U R2 F2 U F2 R' U 
1051. 3.79 F' R2 U R' F R' U R' U2 
1052. 2.31 F' R U F' R U F' R2 U2 
1053. 2.63 F R2 F2 U2 R' F U' R U 
1054. 3.19 R F U R' F2 R' U' R U2 
1055. 2.87 R F U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' 
1056. 5.60 F' U' F' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 
1057. 2.27 F U R' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
1058. 4.69 R U' R F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
1059. 3.45 R' U2 R' F R' U2 R' F2 U' 
1060. 3.28 U2 R' U' R U' R F R U2 
1061. 4.30 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 U' 
1062. 3.35  U2 R U2 F' R' F2 R2 U R' U' 
1063. 3.21 U R U' F2 U' F R U' F2 
1064. 2.46 R2 U R2 F' U' F' R F U2 
1065. 3.52 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R F2 U 
1066. 5.78 F R U' R2 F' U R2 U F2 
1067. 3.86+ R F R F2 U' F U2 R U' 
1068. 3.11 R' F2 U2 F R' F2 R' U2 R' 
1069. 4.62 U R' F R' F U2 R' U2 R2 
1070. 2.69 U' F U R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 
1071. 3.02 F U2 R' F2 R2 F' R F2 R 
1072. 2.86 R' U2 F R' F U2 R' U' R2 U' 
1073. 3.07 R2 F' R U' F U2 F U2 R' U' 
1074. 3.08 R' F2 U R2 F' U R U' F' 
1075. 2.93 R U2 F' R' U R' F U R2 U2 
1076. 1.18 R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 U' 
1077. 3.74 F2 R' F' U R' U R' F R 
1078. 2.42 U2 R F2 R F2 R U' F2 U' 
1079. 4.54 F2 U2 R' F U R F U2 R U' 
1080. 3.86 R' U2 R U2 R' U F R' U R2 
1081. 3.98 F R' U R' F U2 F R' U2 
1082. 3.19 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' R U' 
1083. 4.75 U2 R2 U F' R F' R' U F2 U' 
1084. 1.54 U' F2 U2 F' U' F' R F2 U2 
1085. 6.39 U2 R2 F R' U2 R U F' U 
1086. 3.00+ U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
1087. 3.82 R F R2 U R2 U2 F U' F U' 
1088. 4.08 F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R F2 U 
1089. 6.09 F U F2 R' U F U2 R U 
1090. 3.11 R' U F2 R2 F' U R' F2 U 
1091. 2.78 R F2 U R F2 R' F R2 U2 
1092. 3.56 U' R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' F' U' 
1093. 3.69 R2 U F2 U' R F' U F2 U2 
1094. 3.30 F2 U2 F' U' R F2 U F' U' 
1095. 2.86 R F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
1096. 3.67 F U2 F' U R2 F' R U R 
1097. 2.27 R' F U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
1098. 4.12 R F' R F2 U' F' R F' U 
1099. 4.93 R U R' U F U2 R2 F' U R' 
1100. 3.31 R F R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' R' 
1101. 2.61 U F' R F' R U2 F' R2 U2 
1102. 2.93 U F' U2 F' R F2 R F' U' 
1103. 2.76 U2 R' U F' U2 F' U F U' 
1104. 3.25 R2 F R2 U F U' F2 R U' 
1105. 5.38 U2 F U' F R' F' U2 F U' 
1106. 3.31+ F' R2 U' R' U R2 F R2 U2 
1107. 2.75 F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 
1108. 4.52+ F2 R' U F R' F2 R2 F' U 
1109. 5.58+ R F' R2 U R2 F2 U F' U' 
1110. 3.80 R2 F U' F' R U F' U R' U' 
1111. 3.20 U' F R' U2 F2 R' F R2 U 
1112. 3.50 U' R' F2 U R' U2 F2 R' U 
1113. 3.45 R2 U R' U R' U2 F U' R 
1114. 2.93 R' U R' U R' U2 R' F2 R 
1115. 4.28 F' U2 R2 U R F R' F' U' 
1116. 2.56 F R U R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 
1117. 3.13 R F' U2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 
1118. 3.03 U F' U2 F R' U' F R' U2 
1119. 2.05 F R' F2 U2 F' R' F U2 F' R 
1120. 3.20 R U R2 F U' F U2 F' U 
1121. 2.79 F2 R2 U2 F R U' F R F2 
1122. 4.43 U F U2 F R U2 R F2 R' 
1123. 2.37 F R F' U F' U F2 U F' U' 
1124. 3.77 F R' U R' U' F' U F2 U' 
1125. 3.81 F U' F R' F' U F2 R2 U2 
1126. 2.74 F U2 F' U R2 F' R2 F U' 
1127. 3.22 U' R U' F2 R' F U' R U 
1128. 3.13 U' R U R' F2 U R' U F' 
1129. 2.48 U' R F' R' F' U F2 R' U2 
1130. 3.96 U' F2 U F U' F' U' R2 U2 
1131. 2.77 U' F' U' F U' F U' F U 
1132. 3.32 F' R F2 U F U R2 F' U2 
1133. 3.07 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F' U F2 R2 
1134. 3.97 U2 R' U' R2 F' U R2 F2 R' 
1135. 3.89 R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 F U' R 
1136. 2.97 R' F R' F2 U F R U R' 
1137. 3.91 F R U' R2 F R' F R' U' 
1138. 2.80 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' F U' R2 
1139. 3.97 R' F' R F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' 
1140. 3.37 F R F R2 U' R2 F2 U R 
1141. 3.89 R' U R U2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 
1142. 2.81 U' F2 U R' F' U R' F R2 
1143. 2.82 U F' R' U2 F U2 F' R U' 
1144. 2.66 U' F R' U2 F2 R U' R U' 
1145. 2.43 R F2 R' F2 U2 R F' R' U2 
1146. 3.26 R2 F' R F U F2 R' F' U 
1147. 4.38 R2 U R F' R U2 F' U R' U2 
1148. 2.58 F' U' R F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' 
1149. 3.52 U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U F U' 
1150. 2.29 U2 F2 U' R U2 R U R' U' 
1151. 3.03 F2 U' R U2 R F R2 U2 R' 
1152. 3.26 R F' U R' F2 R' F R' U 
1153. 3.12 U2 R' U F' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 
1154. 4.64 U2 F R' U F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' 
1155. 3.37 U2 F2 R' F R' U R' U2 F U' 
1156. 3.87 R' U F R2 F2 U' R' F U' 
1157. 3.33 U' F2 R U2 R U F' U F' 
1158. 4.04 R F2 R U' F2 R U R' F' 
1159. 3.91 F R' F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R 
1160. 2.27 F U' F U R U' R' U R' U' 
1161. 3.38 U' F' U' R2 F U F2 R' U' 
1162. 4.00 U R F R F' U F2 R' U 
1163. 1.70 U2 F2 U F U' F2 U R' U 
1164. 4.75 R U F R2 U' R F U' F' U' 
1165. 3.32 U F2 U F' R F' U F' U' 
1166. 2.50 R2 U' R F' R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
1167. 2.58 U' R U2 F2 U2 F U R2 U' 
1168. 5.73+ F2 R' U R' F R U' F R' U2 
1169. 3.35 F R' U' F2 R' U F R' U 
1170. 2.91 F R2 U F' U F' U2 F' U2 
1171. 2.91 F2 U' R F' U F2 R2 U R' 
1172. 3.35 F' R' U' F U R U R2 U' 
1173. 2.46 U F U' R' F' U2 R2 U2 R' 
1174. 4.12 R U2 F2 R' U R2 U' R2 F' 
1175. 4.22 R2 U' R F R2 U2 R' F' U' 
1176. 3.59 F2 R2 F U F2 R2 F' U' R U' 
1177. 3.26 R2 F' U F U F2 R2 U2 R' 
1178. 3.60 R' F' U R' F2 U R U2 R 
1179. 4.15 R F' R U2 F R' U' F U2 
1180. 3.00 R' U' R' F2 U' F2 U R' U' 
1181. 3.25 R2 U' R2 F R' F' U F' U R' 
1182. 3.26 U' R2 F R' U F' U2 F2 U' 
1183. 3.24 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U R 
1184. 3.35 F' U R2 F2 R' F R2 F U' 
1185. 2.82 R2 U2 F2 U R' F R' F2 R' 
1186. 4.59 R' F R' F R2 U' R2 U F 
1187. 3.63 F R2 F' R2 U' F2 U R2 F' U' 
1188. 2.46 F' U R2 F R' U' R' U F' 
1189. 2.75 R' U F U F2 R2 U' F' U' 
1190. 1.87 F' R F' U' F2 U' R F2 U 
1191. 4.39 U R F2 R' F R U F' R' 
1192. 4.86 F2 U R F' R2 U F' U F' 
1193. 4.10 U R' F R' U2 R' U R2 U' 
1194. 2.10 R' F' R F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' 
1195. 3.70 U2 R2 U R U' R F2 R F U' 
1196. 2.78 U F' U' F2 U R U2 F2 R' 
1197. 2.28 F2 U F2 U R' F' R F' U' 
1198. 3.51 U F' R F' R U2 R' U' R2 
1199. 2.74 F' U F2 R' U R U F2 U2 
1200. 4.23 U R' F2 U2 R' F U F' U2 
1201. 4.12 R' F U' F2 U F' R U' R U2 
1202. 4.09 R F' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 
1203. 3.55 R2 F2 U R' U' F2 U F2 R2 
1204. 3.45 R2 U R2 U F R2 U' R' U' 
1205. 3.41 R U2 F U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 
1206. 3.47 F2 U' R' U' R F' U F' U2 
1207. 4.36 R' U F2 U R' F' R' U R' U' 
1208. 6.12+ U' R U R2 U F2 R' F2 U' 
1209. 3.12 R' U' R2 U' F' U' F' R U' 
1210. 2.99 R2 F' R F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
1211. 2.92 F' R' F2 R U' R' U' R U2 
1212. 1.80 F' R2 F' U F2 R' F' R2 U 
1213. 2.63 F' U' R' F U' F R2 F' U' 
1214. 4.25 R' U2 R' U' F' U F' U' R 
1215. 3.61 R' F U' R' F R' U' R U' 
1216. 2.83 R F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F' R 
1217. 3.54 F2 U2 R U' F R2 U2 F R 
1218. 2.42 U2 R' U F U2 R' F' U F2 
1219. 2.74 U2 F' R' U R' F' U' F' U' 
1220. 1.98 R' U F' R' U R2 F' R U 
1221. 2.66 F R U' F2 R' U F2 R U' 
1222. 2.68 U' F' R F' R U R2 U R2 
1223. 2.57 F' U2 R U' F U2 F2 U' F2 
1224. 3.59 U F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R' F' U' 
1225. 4.13 U' F2 U R F2 U' F R' F' U' 
1226. 3.65 U R' F' R2 F' U R2 F U' 
1227. 2.95 R' F' U' F' U R2 F' U2 F' U2 
1228. 2.36 U F2 U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' 
1229. 3.78 R F R2 F U2 F' R F' R2 U' 
1230. 4.51 F U2 R F R2 U' F2 R' U2 
1231. 7.60 U F R F R2 F2 U F' U' 
1232. 4.33 F2 R' F' R' U R F' R U' 
1233. 3.57 R F U2 R2 U' R2 U' F R2 
1234. 2.98 F2 R' U' F U2 F' R2 U F2 
1235. 3.79 R' F U F U F2 U' R2 U2 
1236. 4.05 F' U' F2 R U2 F' R2 F' U2 
1237. 3.00 F' R U2 F' U' R U' R2 U 
1238. 3.02 R U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 F U 
1239. 3.32 F U R2 F' R' F U' R U' 
1240. 3.80 U' F2 U' F U' F' U R' U2 
1241. 3.37 U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U F2 U' 
1242. 3.07 R2 U2 F' U R' F2 U F R2 U2 
1243. 2.37 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R F2 
1244. 3.85 F R F2 R2 U R' F' R U2 
1245. 2.79 U R' U' R' F2 U F' U' R2 
1246. 3.56 R' F R' U R U' F2 U' R2 U2 
1247. 3.04 U2 F2 R' U R' U F2 U2 R2 
1248. 3.59 F R2 U' R F R' U2 R F2 U' 
1249. 4.62+ U2 R2 U R' F R2 F U R' 
1250. 6.63 R U' F R' F R' F2 R U' 
1251. 2.43 U' F2 U F2 U' R F R' U2 
1252. 2.50 R F' R F U' R U2 R' U2 
1253. 1.62 F2 R F2 R' F U2 F R' F 
1254. 2.62 U' R' F2 R' F2 R' F' U R' U2 
1255. 2.82 F2 U F' R U2 R' U2 F2 U2 
1256. 6.03+ U F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' R 
1257. 2.50 U R U' F R2 U' R U2 R2 U' 
1258. 4.22 F' U' F2 U2 R U' F2 R' U' 
1259. 3.48 F' R2 F U F2 R U' F R2 U' 
1260. 3.31 U' R' F R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 
1261. 3.03 F' R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R F' 
1262. 2.68 R U2 F U2 F' U R2 U F' 
1263. 3.85 F R2 F U F' U2 R U' R' 
1264. 4.08 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 
1265. 7.92 U2 R U' R' F U2 R' U R2 
1266. 3.49 U' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U' 
1267. 2.52 F' U2 F2 U' F' R U2 R' U 
1268. 4.63 R U' F U2 F R' F R2 U' 
1269. 3.19 F R2 F2 U' F2 R U2 R2 U' 
1270. 2.24 F' R F' R F' U2 R F' R' 
1271. 6.03+ R U' F2 R' F R F' R2 F' 
1272. 2.54 U2 R F2 R' U F' R' F' R 
1273. 5.24 F2 U F U2 F R' U' F' U2 
1274. 2.83 R F' R U R' F U2 F U' 
1275. 3.34 R2 F' R U' F' U F' U R' 
1276. 2.72 R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 
1277. 3.61 U F R2 U R' U2 R' U R 
1278. 3.85 F R' F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
1279. 2.91 R' F' R F2 U' R' U F U2 
1280. 3.92 F2 R2 U F R2 F' R' F2 U2 
1281. 3.88 U2 R2 U R F' R U2 F U2 
1282. 3.39 U R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' 
1283. 2.61 R F' U R2 F' U2 F' R U 
1284. 2.84 U R U R2 U' F U' R' U' 
1285. 3.34 U' F2 R' F R2 F R2 F2 U' 
1286. 2.64 U' F' R2 F' U' R' U' R F2 
1287. 2.68 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 R' F 
1288. 4.37 U' F' U R2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 
1289. 4.53 U F2 R' U F' U2 F2 R' U' 
1290. 2.92 R2 F U2 R' U R' F U F' 
1291. 3.68 U' R U' R2 U' R' F R' F 
1292. 3.68 R U F' R2 F R' F2 R U' 
1293. 3.81 F R2 F' U2 R U2 R F' R2 U' 
1294. 2.69 R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' 
1295. 6.89 F U F' R F U2 F R U' 
1296. 4.08 U2 F2 R2 U R' F U2 R' U' 
1297. 2.96 R' F2 R F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 
1298. 4.38 U' R F' U R F U R2 U 
1299. 2.56 R2 U' F R' U R2 F R' U' 
1300. 2.61 R U F2 R2 F' R' F2 R U' 
1301. 4.31 R' U' R U' R2 F R2 F R 
1302. 3.45 U2 R2 U' F U' F R' U' R2 U' 
1303. 5.61 U F2 U R' U2 R' U' F U' 
1304. 2.72 U2 R' F U2 F U F' R' U' 
1305. 3.68 F' R' F U2 F U' F' R2 U' 
1306. 3.58 R U F R' F2 U R F R2 U' 
1307. 4.86 U2 R' F R' F' R F2 U' R' 
1308. 2.89 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U R' U' 
1309. DNF(3.05) U F2 U F2 U F R F' U' 
1310. 3.84 R' F2 U' F U' F U' F U' 
1311. 4.01 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' F R U2 
1312. 3.71 U' R2 F2 U' R F U2 R' U 
1313. 3.72 U R2 U' R U2 F2 R F' U' 
1314. 2.35 F U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 
1315. 3.62 R2 U' F' U' R U' R F U' 
1316. 2.89 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R U F' 
1317. 5.09+ F R2 U' F R F2 R2 U F' U' 
1318. 4.25 F R' F' R U2 F' U R F' 
1319. 2.92 F2 U F' U2 F R2 U' F' R' U' 
1320. 2.62 U' R U F' R F R' U' F 
1321. 2.67 F U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
1322. 2.10 U F U' R2 U2 F R' F2 U' 
1323. 2.52 F2 R2 U' F' R F U' F R' U2 
1324. 4.03 F R F U' F2 U' F' R2 U' 
1325. 3.23 U2 F2 R' F R F2 R' U R' 
1326. 2.94 U' F' R F2 R' U2 R F U2 
1327. 4.98 F2 U' R' F R2 U2 R' F' R 
1328. 2.88 R F' U' F R F' U R2 U' 
1329. 1.31 U' R2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' 
1330. 2.09 U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U R2 U 
1331. 2.77 R2 F R2 U2 F U2 F R U2 
1332. 1.75 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F R' U' 
1333. 3.14 U F' U R' F2 R' U' R' U 
1334. 2.33 F R F' R2 F R' U' R F2 
1335. 4.75 F' U' F2 R2 U R U2 R F2 U' 
1336. 3.03 F' U F' R F' R F R U' R' 
1337. 3.60 F' R' F' R U F' U' R' U' 
1338. 3.08 U F' R' U2 F2 U' R2 F U2 
1339. 3.32 U2 F2 U F R U' R2 F2 U 
1340. 3.47 U R' U2 F2 R' F' U R2 U' 
1341. 2.81 R F R2 F' R U F2 R2 U2 
1342. 4.22 R U R' U2 R' U2 F' U R 
1343. 3.42 U2 F' R' U' F2 U2 F' R U' 
1344. 2.16 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R' F U' 
1345. 2.27 U R U2 R F' U R' F U2 
1346. 2.81 R U2 F2 R' U R' U R2 F' U2 
1347. 3.10 U F R F2 U' R' U R2 F' U2 
1348. 4.55+ F R F2 R' U' R2 F U R2 
1349. 5.31+ U' F U' R2 U' R2 F R U2 
1350. 2.83 F' U R F' U2 F' U R' U' 
1351. 2.89 F2 R2 U' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 
1352. 2.38 F' R' F R2 U' R' F U2 F 
1353. 3.49 U' R2 F R2 U' F U2 R2 F2 
1354. 2.63 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U' R2 
1355. 7.59 F' U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 
1356. 1.78 F' R' F2 U' R' U F2 R U' 
1357. 2.67 U2 F R2 F R' F' R' U' R 
1358. 3.06 F U' R' F R2 U' R2 U F' U2 
1359. 6.64 U2 R F2 U' F R2 U' F U' 
1360. 1.82 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 
1361. 3.95 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U F' 
1362. 2.45 F' R' F2 U R F R' F2 U' 
1363. 3.60 F2 U' R' U' R F2 R U2 R 
1364. 3.76 R2 U R' U2 R F' U' F' U' 
1365. 2.69 F' R' U R2 U' R F2 U' F 
1366. 3.35 U2 R U2 R' F U R2 F R' 
1367. 3.14 R F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' 
1368. 2.56 U' R' U2 R U F2 U2 R2 F' U' 
1369. 3.61 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R' F U' 
1370. 3.74 R' U F' R2 F U R' F R U' 
1371. 3.18 R' U' R2 F R' F2 U' F' R2 
1372. 3.22 R' U R' F U F2 U F U 
1373. 4.42 U2 R' U R' U R' U2 F R' 
1374. 3.24 R' F2 R2 F' U F' R2 F2 U' 
1375. 3.91 U2 F' R2 F' R' F' U' R U' 
1376. 3.14 F' U' R F2 R F' R' U R2 
1377. 3.43 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' U' 
1378. 3.67 F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R U2 R' 
1379. 2.53 U' R2 F2 U' F R' F2 R U 
1380. 2.97 R' U R F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 
1381. 2.72 R2 F U2 F' U F' R U2 F2 
1382. 3.26 R' U F' R F' R' U R2 U2 
1383. 3.22 U F' R U2 F' R F U' R 
1384. 3.29 F' U2 F U' R F' U2 F R 
1385. 2.65 R2 F2 U R U R2 F' U R' U' 
1386. 3.15 F2 U F R' U2 R U R U 
1387. 3.34 U2 F R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
1388. 2.85 R U' R' F2 U R2 U' R2 F' 
1389. 2.94 U R2 F U' F2 R2 U' F' U 
1390. 2.72 R' U R2 U2 F R' F U2 F2 
1391. 3.60 R2 F' U' R' F2 R' F R2 U 
1392. 3.42 U R U F' R' F R' F2 R' 
1393. 3.19 U' R' U R2 F' U' R' U R2 
1394. 2.21 U' F' R U' F R2 U2 R' F 
1395. 2.89 U' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 
1396. 2.94 F2 U' F R U2 R F' R' F' 
1397. 3.24 U2 F R' F2 R' F' R' U R2 
1398. 3.68 R U' F R' F2 R U2 F' R2 
1399. 4.43 F' U' R U' F2 R U2 R' F U2 
1400. 4.38 R2 U R F2 U' R F U' R2 
1401. 6.30 U F U' F U2 F R' U R U 
1402. 1.98 U F U2 F' R F' U' F U2 
1403. 3.73 U F' R F U' F2 R' F' R2 
1404. 4.07 U' F R2 F' R U' R2 F2 U' 
1405. 4.89 F' R2 U' F U' F2 U R U2 
1406. 2.26 R2 U R F' U R F2 R U 
1407. 3.74 U2 R2 F' R U R' U2 R' F 
1408. 3.62 R2 F2 U2 F' R U' R F' U' 
1409. 5.89 U' R2 U' R' U2 F' U R F' 
1410. 2.21 R U2 F' U' R2 U R F2 U' 
1411. 2.77 F' R' U' F U2 R' F2 R' F' U' 
1412. 1.23 U2 R2 F2 R F U F2 R' U 
1413. 3.34 R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
1414. 2.98 R2 F2 U2 R U R' F' R F2 
1415. 2.47 F' R2 F' R U' R U' F' U' 
1416. 3.95 F' R U F' R2 U F2 U R2 U' 
1417. 3.53 U' F' R U F R2 U' F R2 
1418. 3.06 U' R' F' R F R2 U' F R' U' 
1419. 2.18 U F R' U2 R U F2 U2 R' U' 
1420. 5.55 U' F R2 F R F' R2 U R U' 
1421. 3.23 F' U2 R F R2 F U2 F U 
1422. 3.08 U R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 
1423. 4.75 F' R2 F R2 U F U2 F' U' R2 
1424. 4.27 R' F2 U2 R U' F' R U' R U' 
1425. 3.28 R2 U F' R F2 R' U2 F R 
1426. 2.55 F2 R' U F R F' R' F2 U' 
1427. 2.43 U2 R U R2 U' F R' U R' U 
1428. 2.35 F' U R' U F2 R' U' F' R' U2 
1429. 1.98 F' U R F' R' F' U F2 R' 
1430. 2.97 U2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 U' R' 
1431. 3.32 U2 R F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' 
1432. 1.82 F' U2 F2 U' F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
1433. 4.13 R' F' U F U' F2 R2 U' R 
1434. 3.90 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U R' U' 
1435. 2.65 F2 U R2 F R' U R2 U' R U' 
1436. 3.60 F2 U F' R' U R2 F' U' R 
1437. 6.88 U F R' F2 U2 R' F U F 
1438. 2.21 R2 U2 F' R U R U R' U' 
1439. 3.35 F R2 F2 U' R' U' R2 U F' 
1440. 4.92 F' R F' R F' R2 F U R' 
1441. 2.63 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 
1442. 2.15 R2 U F2 U R' U R2 U2 F2 U' 
1443. 3.28 U' F R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F 
1444. 2.83 U R F2 U' R' U F' R F2 
1445. 3.41 F' R' U R2 U R' F2 U' F2 U' 
1446. 3.43 F R2 F R2 F' U F2 R' U' 
1447. 4.71 U' F2 U R F2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
1448. 3.51 U2 R' F R2 U' F R F R 
1449. 3.42 F' U F2 R' U F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
1450. 3.66 F' R U2 R F' U2 R2 F' R' 
1451. 1.89 U' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U 
1452. 3.02 R' F' U2 F' U2 R F U' F2 U2 
1453. 6.83 F' R U' F' U2 F' R F' U' 
1454. 2.80 U' F' U' R2 U2 R' U R F2 
1455. 2.19 R F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U 
1456. 3.60 F U' R U F2 U' F2 U2 R U' 
1457. 3.50 F2 U2 R' F U' R2 U R' U' 
1458. 2.23 F2 R' U R F2 R F' R F U' 
1459. 4.53 U F2 R F' U F2 R2 U F' 
1460. 2.97 U2 R U F' R2 U R' U2 F' 
1461. 2.48 F U R' F R F' U2 F R' 
1462. 3.34 U2 R' F R2 U2 F R' U2 R2 
1463. 2.67 F' R2 U2 R F U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
1464. 3.19 R2 U R' F2 U F U2 F2 R 
1465. 3.64 F U R U2 R' U F2 R U 
1466. 2.86 R' F U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 
1467. 2.42 U2 F' R2 U' F' R U' F' U' 
1468. 2.87 F R' F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 
1469. 5.22 F R F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 U' 
1470. 2.34 F' U' F' U F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
1471. 3.20 R F2 R F' U2 F U' R2 U' 
1472. 3.69 R' U' R F2 U' R U' F U' 
1473. 4.11 R' F U F2 R U F2 U R2 U2 
1474. 2.78 U' R' F U' F2 U2 F' R F' 
1475. 3.53 F' R' F2 U F' R2 F R2 U 
1476. 2.73 R F' R' F' U F2 R2 F' R 
1477. 3.61 R2 F2 U' R2 F R' U R2 U' 
1478. 3.75 R' U' R2 F' R F2 R F R 
1479. 2.40 F2 R U F2 R' U' F U2 R2 
1480. 3.25 R F R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' 
1481. 2.46 R U2 R' F2 U R U F2 R' 
1482. 3.88 U F R2 U' F R' F R F 
1483. 3.44 F U' F' U F' U R' U F' U' 
1484. 3.59 F' R2 F' R2 F R' F2 U R2 
1485. 4.72 U R2 U' R' F R' F' U' R 
1486. 2.61 U2 R' F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U' 
1487. 3.57 U R2 F' U R2 U R U2 R U' 
1488. 2.45 U F' R2 U R U2 F R2 F U2 
1489. 3.81 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 R U' 
1490. 4.76+ F' R2 F R2 U F' U2 F U' 
1491. 4.50 R2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R' U R2 U' 
1492. 3.40 F R' U' F2 U F R' F2 R' 
1493. 2.95 U2 F' R2 F' R F' R' U2 R' 
1494. 4.99 F R U' R U2 F' R' F U' 
1495. 2.90 U2 R' F' U' F2 R U R2 U 
1496. 3.56 U R' U' R2 F2 U F' U2 F' U' 
1497. 3.71 U F' R' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U' 
1498. 2.19 F2 U' F R2 U' R F R2 F 
1499. 4.04 F2 U F' U2 F' U2 F U' R2 U' 
1500. 2.79 F' R F2 R' U2 F R F2 R2 
1501. 4.35 R U' F R2 U F2 R' F' U' 
1502. 3.40 F' R F' R U' R F2 R' U 
1503. 2.30 R F' R F2 U2 R U2 R' U' 
1504. 3.31 F2 R' F2 U F' U F2 U F' U2 
1505. 2.72 U' R' F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
1506. 3.87 R' F2 R' F2 R' U2 R F' R' 
1507. 3.23 F2 U' R U' F2 R' U F U2 
1508. 3.14 U F R' F2 R F R2 F' U 
1509. 2.35 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U R F' R2 
1510. 3.18 R2 F2 R U2 R F' R F2 R2 
1511. 2.95 U F' U2 F' U2 F R F' U2 
1512. 2.78 F U' F R' U' F2 U' R' U' 
1513. 3.39 F R F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' U R' 
1514. 4.81 R2 U2 F U F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
1515. 2.92 R2 F' U R2 U' F' U' F' R U' 
1516. 3.14 F' R2 U R2 F2 U R' F U 
1517. 2.32 R2 F U F' U F2 U' F R' U2 
1518. 3.13 R' U2 F R F2 R' F' R' U' 
1519. 2.81 F2 U2 F U' R' F U' F2 R2 U2 
1520. 2.61 F R' F R' F2 R' F2 U' R 
1521. 2.37 U2 F' U' R U2 F2 R' F' R 
1522. 2.89 F2 U2 R2 F' R F R' U2 R2 U' 
1523. 3.89 F U2 R2 U F' R F U' R' 
1524. 4.26 U2 R' U F2 R' U F' U R' U2 
1525. 4.24 R' F U2 R F R2 F R2 F2 
1526. 1.91 F2 R' F U F' R2 U2 F' U2 
1527. 3.35 R' F2 U F U' F R2 F' R U2 
1528. 3.54 U' F R U2 R' F2 R U2 F' 
1529. 2.90 F' U R U R U2 F2 R U 
1530. 1.90 R2 F U' F2 R U F U' F2 
1531. 2.43 F' R U R' U' F2 U' F U' 
1532. DNF(4.49) R U2 F' U' F2 R2 U R' U 
1533. 3.57 R2 F U F' U2 F' U' F R' 
1534. 2.67 U R U' R U R2 U F R 
1535. 3.29 U' F2 U F' U2 R2 U2 R F 
1536. 2.59 U' F2 U F' R U2 F' U R 
1537. 5.95 U R' U F' R F' U2 R2 U' 
1538. 3.30 R2 F2 R U F' U R2 F' U 
1539. 3.80 F R2 F2 R2 F' U' F U' R2 
1540. 4.38 U2 R2 U2 R F2 R' U R2 U 
1541. 6.25+ R F2 R U2 R' F2 R F' R2 U' 
1542. 3.04 U R F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' 
1543. 2.97 U' R U F' U2 F2 U' R U' 
1544. 3.82 R2 U' R2 F U F R2 U2 R' 
1545. 3.92 U2 F' U' R' U R' U F U' 
1546. 4.61+ U' R U R2 U' R' F2 R U2 
1547. 2.79 U R2 F' R F R2 F R2 U' 
1548. 3.00 R' F' R' F U' F R F2 U 
1549. 3.45 U F2 R F R2 U R' U' R U' 
1550. 2.25 R F2 R' F' U' R' U' R2 U' 
1551. 4.55 U' R2 F U R F2 U' R' U 
1552. 2.36 F' U2 F' R' U2 R U F2 U' 
1553. 2.69 U2 F2 U F' R2 F' U R2 U' 
1554. 3.83 U F' U' F' R F U R' U' 
1555. DNF(0.99) U2 R U2 F' U' F U2 R' U' 
1556. 2.49 R' F' R2 U F2 R' F' R2 U' 
1557. 2.98 F' U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U R U' 
1558. 2.00 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U 
1559. 2.57 F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R F' U' 
1560. 4.09 U F' R' F2 U R' U2 R U 
1561. 3.02 F' U2 R U' R2 U F U R' 
1562. 3.25 U2 F' U F R' F2 U2 R' F 
1563. 2.74 F' R2 F' R' F2 U R' U R2 
1564. 4.34 U2 F' R2 U F' R2 F2 R' U 
1565. 4.18 R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 
1566. 3.22 F U2 F' U' R2 U' R U' R' 
1567. 4.17 F R F' U R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
1568. 3.00 U2 R' U2 F2 U R2 F2 R' U2 
1569. 5.37+ R' U' R' F' R U' F R2 U2 
1570. 3.18 F2 R' F R U2 R U2 F2 U' 
1571. 3.07 U F2 R' F2 R U2 R F2 U' 
1572. 3.31 R' U R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' 
1573. 6.34 F' U' F U F' R2 F U R' 
1574. 3.81 R U R' F' U2 R2 U' R U2 
1575. 3.00 F U2 R F' R' F U2 R' U' 
1576. 2.79 U' F U R2 U F2 R U' R' 
1577. 4.54 U2 R' F U R' F2 R2 U F' 
1578. 4.72 F' U R' U2 F U2 F R U2 
1579. 3.21 F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F R' U' 
1580. 4.90 F U2 F R U' F U R2 F2 
1581. 3.25 R U R2 U' R F' U2 F R U2 
1582. 2.36 F' R2 F U' R' F2 R2 U R' 
1583. 3.58 F R U2 R U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 
1584. 1.92 F2 U2 R' F R2 F' U R F' 
1585. 6.66 F' U' R' U R U' F U' R2 
1586. 2.73 F U2 F2 U' F R2 U R2 U 
1587. 2.94 F2 U' F R2 F' U R' F U2 
1588. 3.61 F R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' F' U2 
1589. 4.47 R' F' U2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
1590. 3.75 F2 U' F U2 R' U R2 F2 U' 
1591. 2.63 R' U2 R2 F U' R F U' F' 
1592. 3.04 U F U F' U R U R' U' 
1593. 3.01 F U F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' F' U2 
1594. 3.49 R2 F U2 F' U R' U2 F2 U' 
1595. 4.48 R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R' U' 
1596. 3.34 R' F2 U R U' F U' F' U' 
1597. 2.21 F U' F' U2 R U' R U R 
1598. 3.65 F R' F2 R' U F R2 F2 U' 
1599. 3.72 F' R U' R' F U' F R F' 
1600. 6.83 U R' U' R' U2 F2 R F2 U' 
1601. 2.80 R2 F2 U2 F U R2 F R2 F 
1602. 3.27 R2 U R' F R' F2 R F2 U' 
1603. 3.03 R2 U' F' R F U2 F2 U' R' 
1604. 1.51 U2 R U2 R2 U' R' F' R' U' 
1605. 3.79 F U2 F U2 F2 R U2 F' U' 
1606. 1.75 F' U F2 R F2 R' U R2 U' 
1607. 6.71 F2 U' R F' U F U' F2 R2 
1608. 2.96 U F2 R2 F' U' F2 U F2 U' 
1609. 4.06 U' R' F2 R2 F' R' U F U' 
1610. 6.07 F' U2 F U' R' F U' F' U2 
1611. 2.60 R2 U R F2 R U' F2 U' R2 
1612. 3.14 R F U' R2 U R' U' F U2 
1613. 2.36 U' R' U R2 F' R F' U R' U2 
1614. 6.09+ R2 F' R' F U' F R' F2 R' 
1615. 2.84 F' R2 U R2 F' U' R2 U' F U2 
1616. 4.59 F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U 
1617. 5.30 F2 R U2 F' U' R F' R U2 
1618. 3.50 U R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U2 F' 
1619. 2.78 R2 U R F' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
1620. 4.08 F' R' U' R U R2 U F R2 
1621. 3.69 U' F' R' U2 F U' R U F2 
1622. 2.92 R2 U' F' R F' U2 R U F2 
1623. 2.50 U2 R2 U' R' F' U2 F U' R' 
1624. 2.92 F2 U2 F U R' F2 U2 R' U' 
1625. 3.32 U F2 R' F U' R2 U R2 U' 
1626. 3.72 R2 U R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U 
1627. 3.08 R F' R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U' 
1628. 4.13 U2 F U' R2 F U2 F U' F' 
1629. 4.41 R' U' R U' F U R' U R' 
1630. 3.52 F' U R' F' U2 R2 F U' F2 
1631. 3.31 F R2 F R' U R2 U2 F' U' 
1632. 3.05 R' F R' F2 U' F U2 R F 
1633. 2.76 U F R F2 R2 U R' F2 U' 
1634. 2.56 U2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 F U2 
1635. 4.68 F U2 F' R2 F' U' R U' R 
1636. 3.60 F' R F' U F U2 R2 F2 U2 
1637. 2.38 R F U F2 R U' F R2 U' 
1638. 1.96 U' F U' F' R F2 U2 R2 U2 
1639. 2.65 U' R' U F' R2 F R2 F U2 
1640. 1.89 R2 U' F U R' F R F' U' 
1641. 3.73 R' U F R' F2 U R' F2 U 
1642. 2.44 R F2 R' U' R' U' F2 U' R' U2 
1643. 3.50 U R F' R U R2 F2 R' U' 
1644. 2.71 U R' U' R2 F U' R2 U R 
1645. 3.61 U2 R U2 R' U F' R' U2 R2 
1646. 2.15 F' R F U2 R' U' F' R2 U 
1647. 3.67 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R U R' U 
1648. 3.52 F' R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U' 
1649. 4.98 R F U' F U2 R2 F' U2 F 
1650. 3.39 U2 F R U2 F' U2 R2 F' R 
1651. 4.34 F R F U' F R2 F' U' R2 U' 
1652. 3.30 R' U R U' F2 U F' R2 U' 
1653. 4.19 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F R U2 F2 
1654. 3.19 R F2 U2 R2 F' R F2 U' R' 
1655. 3.48 U' F R' F' U R' F R2 U' 
1656. 2.78 F U2 R' F R F2 U' F2 U' 
1657. 3.56 R' U' R U R2 F2 U2 F' U 
1658. 6.12 F' R' F R2 F' R U R U2 
1659. 3.98 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U' 
1660. 2.66 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 
1661. 3.19 R2 F' U' R2 F R' U2 R F' 
1662. 6.44 F2 R U R2 U R' U2 F R2 
1663. 3.34 R F2 R' F U' F' U2 F' U2 
1664. 1.64 F' R' F' R F R U F' U' 
1665. 3.77 R2 F2 U R2 U R U' F' U' 
1666. 3.74 R2 F' U R2 U2 F' R' F R' U' 
1667. 2.52 R F' U' F2 U F2 U' F2 R U' 
1668. 3.25 U2 R' F' U R' F U2 F U2 
1669. 2.43 R U' R' F R' F2 R U' R' U2 
1670. 2.84 R' F2 R' U R2 F2 U R' U2 
1671. 5.07 F R U F2 U' R U2 F2 R 
1672. 4.04 R2 U2 F R' U' R U2 F2 R' U' 
1673. 2.45 U' R' F2 U' R F' R F' R 
1674. 2.58 R' F R' U R U2 R U2 F' 
1675. 3.05 U R' U2 R F' U R' F U' 
1676. 2.79 F2 U2 F U F2 R U F' U' 
1677. 2.76 R2 U R' F2 U R' U F2 R' U' 
1678. 3.10 R F' U' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
1679. 3.95 R2 U' F2 U' R F' R2 U' R' 
1680. 2.16 U' F2 R U F2 R U' R' U2 
1681. 3.79 R U' R2 F U R2 F' R' U 
1682. 2.73 U' R U' F U' F R2 U2 F U' 
1683. 2.23 F' R U' R2 F' R2 F' R' U' 
1684. 1.76 U' F2 U' R2 U' F R U2 R' 
1685. 2.22 U R' U' R U2 F' U F2 U' 
1686. 3.85 U' F R' F2 U R2 F' R F2 
1687. 3.09 R2 F U' F' U' F2 R U2 F2 
1688. 2.38 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F2 R' F U' 
1689. 3.87 U F R U2 R F2 U' F U2 
1690. 3.08 F2 R' F U' F' R F2 R' F2 
1691. 3.56 U F U' R2 F R U F U 
1692. 2.32 U2 F2 R' U R U' R F' R2 
1693. 3.07 F' R' F' U2 R2 F R' F' R' 
1694. DNF(3.24) U F U' R F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
1695. 3.40 R2 U R2 U F' R U' F R' 
1696. 2.73 U' F U' F' U2 R F' U2 F U 
1697. 3.69 F2 R2 F R' U F2 U R2 U 
1698. 2.74 R' U' R2 U F2 R U' R' U2 
1699. 3.46 U' F2 U' F2 U' F R' F' U' 
1700. 2.43 U2 R' F U2 F' R U2 F R' 
1701. 2.81 U2 R F' R' F U' R' F' U' 
1702. 3.86 R2 F U' R U2 F2 U2 F R' 
1703. 5.13 F2 U R2 F U' F U2 R U' 
1704. 3.67 U2 R' U' F R2 F U F2 U 
1705. 4.32 F2 R2 F R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' 
1706. 2.92 R' F2 U' F2 R2 F U R2 U' 
1707. 2.00 U F2 U F R2 U' R' F U' 
1708. 3.68 R' U R F2 U' F' U R' U2 
1709. 2.79 F2 U' R U2 F2 R U' F R U 
1710. 3.54 R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 F R U2 
1711. 3.37 R' F2 R2 U F' U' F U' R 
1712. 3.67 U' F' R' U2 R U2 F' U' F2 
1713. 2.85 R' F R' F2 R2 U R2 F' U' 
1714. 2.66 F2 U' F2 U' F R F2 R2 U 
1715. 1.98 F R2 U F U F U2 R U' 
1716. 3.30 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R U' R F R' 
1717. 2.37 U2 F' R' F U F2 R2 F' U' 
1718. 3.39 F' U R F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
1719. 1.76 U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' R' U' 
1720. 2.07 R' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U R' U2 
1721. 2.65 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' 
1722. 1.94 R U2 F R' F2 R F2 R F' 
1723. 2.27 U' R2 U' F U F U2 R' U 
1724. 2.72 R2 F R F' U2 R' U' F2 U 
1725. 2.31 F R F2 U F U' F R U' 
1726. 3.31 U' F2 U R' U R' F2 U F U 
1727. 4.34 U' R U2 F2 R' U R F' R2 U' 
1728. 3.53 U2 R' U' R U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
1729. 2.60 U' F U' R2 U' F' U2 R F 
1730. 6.54 R2 F2 R U' F U' R2 U' R' 
1731. 2.28 U' F2 R F' U F' U2 F R2 
1732. 2.90 R U' F2 U' R U' F2 R2 F' U2 
1733. 2.53 R' F2 U F' R2 F U2 R' U2 
1734. 5.14 R F2 R U2 F' U2 F' U R' U' 
1735. 4.98+ F R U R2 U R U2 F' R2 
1736. 2.63 R U' R2 F' R F' R2 F2 R' 
1737. 3.18 F U2 F R' U2 R' F2 U' R' 
1738. 3.70 U2 F' U R U R F2 R2 F2 
1739. 3.08 F R2 U' F' U2 R U F R2 
1740. 3.14 R2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 R U2 R' 
1741. 3.75 U' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' 
1742. 2.18 R U' R U' F2 U F R2 U2 
1743. 3.34 U R' U F R F U F2 U 
1744. 4.03 U' F U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 
1745. 3.38 F R U2 R' U F2 U F' R' 
1746. 4.59 R' F2 U R' U2 R U F2 R2 U' 
1747. 6.27 R2 F2 U' F R2 U R2 U R' U' 
1748. 2.83 U R' F U' R' F2 U2 R' U 
1749. 4.19 U R' F R' U2 F' U R F2 
1750. 3.89 F' U R U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 
1751. 3.91 R' U' R U2 F U2 F U' F 
1752. 3.18 R2 F2 R U F2 R' F' U' R 
1753. 5.29 F' R2 U R F2 R2 F2 U R2 
1754. 4.64+ R U2 F2 U F' R2 F' R2 U2 
1755. 2.99 R' F' U2 R U F2 U F2 R' 
1756. 2.31 U F' R' F U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
1757. 3.85 U F R F2 U2 F' U R' F' 
1758. 2.51 F R U' F U2 R' U F2 R 
1759. 2.57 F2 R' U2 R' F2 U R2 U2 F' 
1760. 2.69 U2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U R2 U' 
1761. 4.48 F' R2 F U' R U' F R2 U 
1762. 3.91 F U2 F2 U' R' U' R F2 R2 
1763. 2.69 U2 R' U' F U' R2 U' F' U2 
1764. 3.12 R F2 U' R2 U F' U2 R2 U2 
1765. 3.66 U' F R2 F R U2 R' U2 R' 
1766. 2.44 R2 F U R F R2 U' F' U' 
1767. 3.50 U R2 U F' U F2 R F' U 
1768. 2.28 F2 U2 F' R U2 F2 U' R2 U 
1769. 3.93 F R' F U R' U R' U2 R 
1770. 3.75 R' U' F R2 U' R F' U2 R' 
1771. 4.62 F2 R F U2 F R F' U' R2 
1772. 4.19 R U2 R U' F2 R' F' U' R U' 
1773. 2.84 U R' U2 R F' R' U R2 U' 
1774. 2.91 U F2 U2 R U' R' F2 R' U' 
1775. 2.87 F R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R F U' 
1776. 2.32 R' F' R U' R' F2 R F2 U2 
1777. 2.95 F U R2 U R F2 U' F' U' 
1778. 5.64 R F' U2 R F2 R F' R2 U 
1779. 4.81 R' F2 R U R' F2 R' F' U' R' 
1780. 3.10 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' U' 
1781. 5.79 U F' U2 F R' F R2 U' F2 
1782. 2.60 F2 U R' F2 U R U R2 U' 
1783. 1.95 R2 U' F2 U R2 F U R U' 
1784. 3.55 F2 R U' F2 R U F' R' U2 
1785. 2.43 R2 F2 U2 F R2 F' U F R' U 
1786. 3.89 R U F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U 
1787. 4.95 R U R2 U R' F2 R' U2 R' 
1788. 4.74 F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F' R U 
1789. 2.62 R2 F2 U R U R2 F R2 F2 
1790. 2.75 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R U' 
1791. 1.89 R' U F R2 F' U2 F' R U' 
1792. 3.23 R2 U2 F2 R' U R U2 R2 F2 U' 
1793. 2.40 U R' F R' U2 R' F' U' F' U' 
1794. 3.47 R F R2 U R' F2 U' R' U 
1795. 3.76 F U' F R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
1796. 2.73 R U R F' R2 U' F' U2 R2 
1797. 4.63 F R' F' U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 
1798. 2.76 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 F U' 
1799. 1.25 U F' U2 F R U' F U2 F' 
1800. 2.49 F' U2 F' U R U R' F U2 
1801. 3.76 U2 R U' R F' U2 F' R' U2 
1802. 3.68 R' U F R2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
1803. 2.82 R2 F2 U R F2 R U2 R U' 
1804. 2.09 F U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 R 
1805. 2.59 U2 R F U R F' U2 F U 
1806. 2.33 U' R' F U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' 
1807. 3.07 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' 
1808. 3.11 F U R' U R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
1809. 3.25 F' U' R2 F' R' U F' R' U' 
1810. 2.69 U F2 R2 F R2 U F U' R2 U' 
1811. 2.46 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F R 
1812. 3.01 U' R F2 R2 F' U2 R U' R' 
1813. 3.40 R F2 R' U' R F U' R2 U2 
1814. 3.51 R F' U F R2 U2 R' F' U' 
1815. 3.90 U' F' U2 F2 R U' R' U2 R' 
1816. 3.75 U2 R F R' U F R2 U' R' U' 
1817. 2.95 R2 U' F' R U2 F' R F' U 
1818. 3.92 F' U F' U' F' R U2 R U' 
1819. 3.10 F2 U2 R F' R' U F2 U R' 
1820. 4.67 U F U R2 F R' F' U F2 
1821. 4.10 U R U' F R2 U F R' U' 
1822. 3.00 R U F R' F' U F2 R' F 
1823. 3.97 U F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F R 
1824. 2.97 U' F2 R F R2 U' F2 U' R2 
1825. 4.16 R2 F' R' F R' U F R2 U2 
1826. 5.24+ R' U2 R' F2 R U2 R' F U2 
1827. 5.63+ R F' U R' U2 F R' U' R' 
1828. 3.60 R2 F' R U2 R U2 F' R2 U' 
1829. 2.60 U R2 U' R2 F' R2 F R2 F U' 
1830. 5.00 F' R F' R2 U' F R2 U' R U' 
1831. 2.82 R' U R2 F' R F2 U R' U2 
1832. 3.77 R2 F2 U' F U2 F2 U' R U' 
1833. 2.59 R' F' R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F' 
1834. 4.63+ F R' U' F2 R' U' F R U2 
1835. 1.66 R F R F' R' F R2 F R' 
1836. 3.41 R F2 R' U' F R U2 R U' 
1837. 2.71 U F2 R' F R F' R' U' R' 
1838. 1.62 U' F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' F2 U' 
1839. 2.46 R' F2 U' F' U2 R U' R2 U 
1840. 4.84 F R2 F R2 F U' F' U' F 
1841. 3.53 U F2 R2 U' F' R2 U F R' U2 
1842. 3.22 F' R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
1843. 3.66 U' R U2 F' R U F U' R2 
1844. 2.55 R F2 U' R U R2 U F R' 
1845. 2.43 U' F' U2 R U F2 R' F R U' 
1846. 3.23 R' U2 F' U F2 U R' F' R U2 
1847. 2.06 F2 R U2 R F U' F2 U F' 
1848. 5.13+ F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R F2 U 
1849. 2.81 F U2 F' R2 U F U F2 U2 
1850. 4.84 F' U R' F R' U R2 U R2 U' 
1851. 3.58 F2 U' R' F U' F2 R F2 U' 
1852. 3.01 U R' F U2 R2 F' R' F R 
1853. 3.71 F' U F R U2 F' U R2 U' 
1854. 3.39 U2 R' F' U F' U F' R2 U2 
1855. 2.53 F2 U F2 U F R2 U2 F R' 
1856. 4.63 U2 F R U R U2 R U' F2 U' 
1857. 2.42 U2 R' F' U2 F' R U' F2 R U' 
1858. 3.88 R F' U' F2 R U2 F' R' F U' 
1859. 3.35 R U2 F2 R2 F' R U' F R2 U' 
1860. 3.28 F' R U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R F' U' 
1861. 3.35 F U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
1862. 2.46 F2 U' F' U F U' R F R' 
1863. 2.62 F2 R F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U2 
1864. 3.12 R U' R2 U R U' F R F' 
1865. 3.15 U2 R' U' F2 R F' U R U' 
1866. 2.65 U2 F' U' R' F' U F2 U F' U' 
1867. 3.51+ R' U2 F' R F' R U' R2 F' 
1868. 6.28 F' U F' U F' R' U2 R2 F' 
1869. 2.96 U' R2 F' R F R' U' R' F2 U' 
1870. 3.47 F2 U' R U F2 R' U' F' U2 
1871. 3.37 F U F' U' R2 U' R2 U R' 
1872. 2.77 F R' U2 F2 R F' R' F U2 
1873. 2.69 U F U F' R2 F' U F U' 
1874. 3.94 F R F' U F R U F2 U' 
1875. 3.07 U2 R F' R F U2 F U R' U2 
1876. 2.88 F U F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U 
1877. 2.96 R' F' R2 U2 F R U' F R' U' 
1878. 3.58 U2 R2 F' R U R' F U2 F 
1879. 3.37 R' F U' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' 
1880. 3.23 F U F' U2 F R' U2 R' U R 
1881. 3.92 F2 U R' F U' R F2 U' R 
1882. 4.02 F R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
1883. 2.29 F' U R2 U R2 U2 R' F' U2 
1884. 3.90 R U' F R2 F2 U' R' U R2 U' 
1885. 3.69 U' R' U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U2 
1886. 1.94 U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2 
1887. 4.11 U R' U2 F' R U' R2 U F' U' 
1888. 2.91 F' R2 F U R' F' R' U' R' 
1889. 3.44 U R U2 R' F R2 F' U R2 
1890. 2.98 R2 U R' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R U2 
1891. 2.29 F2 R U2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' 
1892. 2.08 U' F' U R' U' R F' U2 F' U2 
1893. 3.05 F' R F R' F' U' R2 F U' 
1894. 2.50 U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F' R U' 
1895. 5.37 U' R' F U R F' U2 R F' 
1896. 2.89 U2 R U' F U' R2 U R U 
1897. 3.38 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' U' 
1898. 2.39 F R2 F' R' U F2 U' F R' 
1899. 4.00 F2 R2 U' F U2 R' U F2 U 
1900. 3.17 F U F R' U2 F U' R' U2 
1901. 4.36 F R2 U' R U F R F2 R2 
1902. 3.11 U F2 U2 F' R2 F U F2 R2 U' 
1903. 1.99 F U' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 
1904. 3.05 R U F' U F R' F2 R' U' 
1905. 3.32 U' F' R U F' R' U R2 F' U 
1906. 2.78 F U R2 U R U' R F' U' 
1907. 3.91 R' F2 R2 F2 U' R U' R U2 
1908. 2.07 U R' F U R2 F2 U R2 U' 
1909. 4.72+ U R2 U R2 F U' F U' R' U 
1910. 2.22 F2 U F2 U2 F' R F' R U2 
1911. 3.44 R2 F2 U' F R F U2 R2 U' 
1912. 4.00 R' U R U' F R F2 R2 U' 
1913. 4.13 R U' R2 U' R2 F' R' F2 U' 
1914. 2.97 U2 R2 F2 R U' F' U2 F2 U' 
1915. 2.52 R2 F' R' F R U' F2 U' F 
1916. 2.11 F' R F2 R U2 R' U' R U 
1917. 2.32 R F' R U F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
1918. 3.60 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 
1919. 4.53 F' R2 F R F2 U' R2 U2 R' 
1920. 2.85 R2 F R2 F' R F U' R' U 
1921. 4.30 U' R2 F U2 F' R U2 F2 R' U2 
1922. 4.81 F R2 U2 F' R2 U R F2 R 
1923. 6.07 R2 F' U2 R' U' F U' R2 U' 
1924. 4.22 U' F R2 U' F U F R2 U' 
1925. 3.47 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F R F' U' 
1926. 3.54 F U R2 U2 R' F U' F U2 
1927. 2.67 R U R F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' 
1928. 4.87 R' U' F R U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
1929. 2.98 U2 R' F' R U' F' R U2 F' 
1930. 1.83 U F R F2 R U2 R F U2 
1931. 2.41 R2 U F U2 R F' U' F2 U' 
1932. 4.29 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' R' 
1933. 2.85 F U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' 
1934. 6.29 F R2 U F R F2 R F2 U' 
1935. 3.53 U' R U F' U2 R U R U' 
1936. 2.70 U R' U2 R' F' U R U F' 
1937. 3.16 U' F' R' F U2 R2 F' U R2 
1938. 3.95 R U' R' F R2 U R' F2 R2 U2 
1939. 2.32 U' F U R' F U' R' U' R2 U2 
1940. 3.54 F U2 F' R F U' F2 U' F' U 
1941. 1.01 F' U R2 F U2 F' U' R' U' 
1942. 5.28 R F R2 U2 F U2 F' R U' 
1943. 3.15 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
1944. 5.52 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R F' U' 
1945. 4.09 R2 F2 R' U F2 R' F' U' R U2 
1946. 3.48 R U' R2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U' 
1947. 4.81 R' U' F2 U R' U2 F U' R' U' 
1948. 3.80 U R2 F R' F R2 F2 U2 R' 
1949. 3.79 F R2 F R' U2 F R' U' R2 
1950. 2.05 R' F U' R F' U2 R F U' 
1951. 5.94 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R 
1952. 4.43 F2 R' F' R F' U' F R2 U2 
1953. 3.14 U2 F U' R F R2 F2 U' R2 
1954. 3.66 F' R U2 R F' R U2 F U' 
1955. 2.02 F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' 
1956. 3.32 F' U2 F' U2 F U2 F U' F2 
1957. 4.88 U F2 U R' U F2 U' F' U' 
1958. 3.18 U2 F' R' U2 R' F U2 R' U 
1959. 3.67 U' F' U2 F R' U F2 R U' 
1960. 3.90 U' R U R2 U' F2 U F' U2 F' 
1961. 3.24 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U' 
1962. 2.55 R2 F' R U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 
1963. 3.82 F' R2 U R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 
1964. 4.00 F2 R2 U F R2 U F' U R2 
1965. 4.94 U R2 F' U2 F U F U2 F' 
1966. 3.91 U F U' F2 R2 F' R' F U' 
1967. 2.44 R2 F R' U R2 U' R F R 
1968. 5.55 U F' R2 U R F R2 U F' 
1969. 2.93 R2 F' U R2 F R' F R2 F2 U' 
1970. 3.09 R2 U2 R2 U F U' F2 U R' 
1971. 3.00 R2 F' R F' R F' U2 F' U2 
1972. 4.23 R F2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' U2 
1973. 3.29 U F R2 U2 F' U R U2 R 
1974. 4.31 U2 F' U R2 U R U F R 
1975. 1.84 F' R F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 
1976. 3.47 R2 F' R2 F R' F2 R' F2 R' 
1977. 4.43 R' U2 R' F U2 R2 U' R' U 
1978. 3.96 U2 F R' U F U' R F' U' 
1979. 2.37  U2 F2 R U F U' R F' R2 
1980. 3.03 R2 U2 R' F R' U' R F U' 
1981. 3.33 U' F2 U' F U' R U2 F U' 
1982. 4.38 R F' R2 U F2 U F U R 
1983. 2.83 U2 F2 U R2 U R' F2 R2 U2 
1984. 4.27 R' F' R U' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
1985. 3.29 U2 R U2 F U' R2 U R2 U 
1986. 6.46 F' R F' U R2 F' R U R' U' 
1987. 2.03 U2 R F R2 U2 R' U' F R' 
1988. 3.34 F' U2 F2 R F2 R' F' R' U' 
1989. 4.68 F R F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' 
1990. 3.42 F' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 
1991. 3.20 R2 U' F2 U' F U' F' U F' U' 
1992. 3.54 R2 F' U R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' 
1993. 1.73 F2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 F' U' 
1994. 2.03 U2 F2 R U' R2 F' U R U2 
1995. 3.38 R2 F2 R' F' U F' U2 F' R' U 
1996. 3.08 U F2 U2 R U' F' R U' F' 
1997. 3.06 U R2 U' R U' F' R2 F' U 
1998. 3.76 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U R' U F U2 
1999. 2.65 R F2 U R' F2 R U' R2 U2 
2000. 2.36 R F2 R F2 U2 R F R2 U 
2001. 3.21 F2 R' F' U R' U F' R U' 
2002. 6.15+ U R U' F U2 F' R U2 R 
2003. 2.73 F2 R U' R2 F R2 F U' R' U2 
2004. 4.26 F' R U' R' F U F2 R2 U' 
2005. 4.26 U F U2 F2 R' F' U' R U 
2006. 4.74 R' U2 F' R U2 R F' R U 
2007. 2.83 U' R U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U2 
2008. 3.00 R2 U R2 F' U' R' F2 U R 
2009. 3.19 R2 U' R' U2 F U' F2 U2 R2 
2010. 1.18 U F U F' R U2 F R' U' 
2011. 6.18 F R' F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R 
2012. 3.00 R U2 R2 F R' U' F U' F 
2013. 3.20 U R U' F U R2 U' R' U' 
2014. 3.58 F U R U' R U2 F' U F' U2 
2015. 2.07 U F2 R2 F' R U F' R' U 
2016. 3.43 R' F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U F' 
2017. 4.16 R F U R' U R' U2 F U2 
2018. 1.97 R U F' U' F2 R U R' U' 
2019. 3.46 U' R U' R' F' U2 R F' U2 
2020. 3.99 F U F' R' U F' R F2 U2 
2021. 2.50 F2 U R F' U2 F U F2 R2 
2022. 2.01 U' F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U R 
2023. 2.80 R F' U2 F2 U' F U2 F U 
2024. 3.80 F U R' F2 U F U2 F2 R2 
2025. 3.42 F' R' F U' R' F R' U R2 U' 
2026. 1.96 F R U' F' U R' F' U R' 
2027. 2.85 R2 U F' U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U 
2028. 4.17 U R2 F2 U' F R U2 F2 R' 
2029. 4.75 U' R2 U R F' R F' R F2 
2030. 1.51 R' F' U2 R U' F2 U' R2 U2 
2031. 4.09 R U' F2 R U2 R U' F2 R 
2032. 2.34 U2 R2 U F' R' U R' U R' 
2033. 2.91 F U R' F2 U F2 U F U 
2034. 4.25 F2 R' U F R2 U' F' U2 F U2 
2035. 4.13 U' F2 R F2 U2 R' U' F U' 
2036. 3.41 R' F R' U' F2 U F R' F' 
2037. 4.19 F' R2 F R2 F' U' F2 U' F2 
2038. 3.59 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F U' 
2039. 4.56 U' R2 U F' R F' R' F U2 
2040. 3.39 F' R2 F' R F' U2 R2 F' U 
2041. 5.19 U2 R F' R2 U F' U R2 F2 
2042. 4.22 U R U2 R2 F R' U' F2 U 
2043. 5.65 U2 F2 R F' U' R U2 R U 
2044. 3.81 R2 U F' R2 F' R' U F U' 
2045. 3.74 R U' R' F2 U2 F' U2 R U' 
2046. 3.50 U' R2 F U R2 F' U R' U R2 
2047. 2.86 R' U' F R' U2 F' U F R2 
2048. 2.03 R F' R2 U F' U F' U R' U2 
2049. 3.11 U' F' R U' F2 R F U F' U' 
2050. 3.80 R F U' R' F U R' U2 F' 
2051. 2.26 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F2 R2 F' 
2052. 3.49 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F R' 
2053. 2.83 R' F R2 U' R' F' U R2 U' 
2054. 2.36 R F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' 
2055. 2.75 R U' R' U R2 U R2 F R' 
2056. 4.91+ U' R' U' R2 F R F U' F U2 
2057. 3.09 F2 U' F' U F U' R F2 U' 
2058. 2.80 R F' R' F R F' R2 U2 R' 
2059. 2.94 U' F' R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 U 
2060. 2.08 R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U2 
2061. 4.11 U R F R' F2 U R' F U2 
2062. 2.68 R' F' R U2 F' R' U F R' 
2063. 5.42 F2 U F' R F' R U2 R2 U' 
2064. 2.83 U R U' F2 U' R F' R U 
2065. 2.93 U F' R' F' U2 R F2 R2 U 
2066. 1.68 R' U F2 U R2 U' R U F' R' 
2067. 2.38 R2 F2 R' F R F2 R2 U' R' 
2068. 0.87 U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' 
2069. 2.54 U R U2 F' U F2 U' F' R2 U2 
2070. 3.44 U R U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R U' 
2071. 4.15 F R' U' R F' R2 U F' R 
2072. 2.31 R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F2 R2 U' 
2073. 2.73 U2 F2 U R2 F R' U' R U 
2074. 2.80 U' F2 R' U' F R2 U R2 U' 
2075. 3.40 U2 R' U F2 R' F' U F' U2 
2076. 2.32 U R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 
2077. 1.92 U2 F R' U R F' R U' F2 U2 
2078. 1.87 F2 R F U2 F R2 F2 U R' 
2079. 2.77 F2 U' R U R' U F' U2 R2 U' 
2080. 4.06 F U' F2 U R2 F' U' R' U' R2 
2081. 2.96 U F R F2 U' R2 U' F U2 
2082. 1.59 F R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R' F' U' 
2083. DNF(2.74) R2 F2 U2 R U' F2 R2 U' R2 
2084. 5.63 R U' R' F U R2 F2 U2 R' 
2085. 2.89 U' F' R2 U R U2 F2 R U 
2086. 3.62 F2 R F2 U' F R2 U' F' U 
2087. 5.07 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R F' R' 
2088. 2.42 U' R' F2 U R' F R' F R2 
2089. 2.90 F2 R F' R U R F2 U R2 
2090. 3.03 R' U F2 U' R F' R' F R 
2091. 2.81 U2 F2 R U R' F R' F R2 U' 
2092. 1.64 U R' U F' R U R U2 F' U' 
2093. 6.16 R2 U' F U2 R' F U2 F' U' 
2094. 2.36 F U2 R U' R U R' U R2 
2095. 4.38 R' F' U' R2 F U2 R2 F' R' 
2096. 3.90 U2 F' R' F' U R2 U2 R' F' 
2097. 3.82 U2 F2 U F R' U F' R2 F 
2098. 2.77 R2 F' R' F U' F R' U' R' 
2099. 2.89 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F U F2 
2100. 2.16 F R2 U' R F' U' F2 R' U' 
2101. 2.80 U R' U' R2 U' F2 U' F U' 
2102. 3.02 R' U F' U R2 F' U' F2 U2 
2103. 3.40 F' U F U2 F R2 U2 F U2 
2104. 2.77 F2 R F2 R' F2 R U' F' U' 
2105. 3.17 F' R' U2 R' F U F' U2 R' 
2106. 4.37 R2 F2 R F2 R U' R2 F R 
2107. 3.04 R' U' R U2 R' F2 U R U2 
2108. 5.07 R U' F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' 
2109. 2.02 U2 F2 R F' R U2 F' R' U' 
2110. 3.16 R2 F R2 F U F' U R' F2 U' 
2111. 5.28 U2 F2 U R' F' R' F' R' U' 
2112. 3.20 R' U F2 U' F R' F R2 U 
2113. 2.65 R U' R F' R F U' R2 U2 
2114. 3.80 U2 R' F' U R' F2 U F' R' U 
2115. 4.66 F2 U' R' U F2 R' U R2 U2 
2116. 2.98 R' F' R U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' 
2117. 3.05 F2 R' U' F R' F R F2 U' 
2118. 4.05 U2 F2 U' F' U2 F U' R U' 
2119. 4.06 R U' F2 R U R F2 U' F 
2120. 2.28 F' U R F2 R U F2 U R2 U' 
2121. 4.27 R' F R F R2 U F R' U2 
2122. 2.22 R2 F' U F2 R2 F' R F U 
2123. 2.54 F' R2 U' F' U R' U F2 R' U2 
2124. 4.66 R' F2 R' F2 U F R2 U' R2 
2125. 2.38 R' U' F' U F U2 F2 R' U' 
2126. 3.29 U R' F R' U2 R2 U' R F2 
2127. 5.19 F' U' F R' F U' F' R2 F2 
2128. 3.65 F U R' F' U R2 F2 U' F' R' 
2129. 3.07 U' F' R' U F' R2 F' R2 F 
2130. 2.98 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' F U' 
2131. 3.66 R F' R F2 R U' F2 R U2 
2132. 2.74 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U2 
2133. 3.53 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U2 
2134. 3.85 F U R2 U' R2 U R' F2 U 
2135. 2.58 F2 R F' U' R' U R F' R' 
2136. 3.46 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F R U' 
2137. 2.70 R F U2 F U' F' R F2 U' 
2138. 2.17 R U' F2 R F2 R2 U F' U' 
2139. 3.75 U' R U F' R2 F U2 F2 U2 
2140. 2.57 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R U2 F2 U2 
2141. 3.41 R' F2 R F' R2 F' R2 F' U 
2142. 2.94 F2 R U' F2 U F' R2 F R2 
2143. 2.28 R2 F' R U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' 
2144. 4.06+ R' U2 R' F' U R' F R U' 
2145. 2.67 R2 U F' R2 U R U2 F2 U2 
2146. 2.34 R2 F U R F2 U2 R' U' F U' 
2147. 3.27 R2 U' F' R F2 R U2 F' U2 
2148. 2.73 R F2 U R F2 R' F2 R' U 
2149. 2.75 F U2 R' F U' R' F2 R2 F' U' 
2150. 3.32 U2 F' U F2 U R2 U' R F2 U' 
2151. 3.06 R2 U F2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 
2152. 2.62 U' R2 U' F R F' R2 F R' U2 
2153. 5.52 U2 F2 U' R U R U' F2 R U' 
2154. 2.58 U R' F2 U2 R' F U' F' U2 
2155. 2.55 F R2 U2 R' F R2 F U' R' U' 
2156. 4.24 F2 R F' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
2157. 3.23 R' U R F' U F' U R2 U' 
2158. 3.26 U' R' F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' U' 
2159. 4.55 R F' U2 R' F R' U2 R2 U' 
2160. 1.97 U2 F R2 U' R F' U2 F' R U2 
2161. 4.60 F R U' R2 F R2 F' R F2 
2162. 3.09 F' U' F R2 F R' U' R' U 
2163. 5.76 R U2 R' U' F R2 F U R' 
2164. 2.40 U F U' R F U2 R' U' F2 U 
2165. 3.55 U2 R U' F' R F' R F2 R U' 
2166. 1.93 R U R' U2 F' R U F' R2 
2167. 4.72 F R F R' F2 R' U F2 U2 
2168. 3.16 U F' U F2 R' U' R2 U2 F' 
2169. 3.48 R' U F' U R' U' R U2 F2 
2170. 1.52 F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U R' U' 
2171. 2.05 R2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F' U 
2172. 1.31 F U R U2 F2 R' U' F' U2 
2173. 2.85 U2 R' F2 U2 F R U' F' U' 
2174. 2.73 R U' R F' R U' F R2 U' 
2175. 3.50 U R' F2 R U2 R F2 R2 F2 
2176. 2.78 U2 F2 R U' F' U2 F R2 U' 
2177. 3.34 F2 R U2 R' F2 U F2 U F2 U' 
2178. 3.50 U R2 U' F R F' U2 R2 F' 
2179. 2.77 U2 F' R2 F U2 F R F' R2 
2180. 3.42 U2 R' F R2 F' U R2 U' R' U' 
2181. 2.93 F U R U R2 U R U' F2 
2182. 3.68 U' R2 U R' U R2 F' R' U' 
2183. 2.91 F2 U2 F2 U F R' F2 U2 R 
2184. 2.57 F' U F R' F2 U F' R' U 
2185. 3.62 F2 U2 R U R F' R' U2 R2 
2186. 2.85 F' U F2 U' F2 R F2 U2 R2 
2187. 3.30 R' U' R2 U F' R U2 F2 R2 
2188. 3.60 R' U R' F' R' F U R U 
2189. 3.78 R2 F U2 F U F' R F R' 
2190. 3.93 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' F' U' 
2191. 2.70 R' U R2 F' R' U F R2 F2 U2 
2192. 1.68 U F U' R' F R2 F R2 F 
2193. 2.90 R2 U F' R U R F2 R' U' 
2194. 3.67 R' F R' U F2 R' F' U' R' 
2195. 2.28 R U' F U R2 F' U2 F U' 
2196. 5.50 U R U' R' U' F2 U' R2 U' 
2197. 1.87 F' R F2 R' U F' U' R2 F2 U 
2198. 2.57 F2 U F U2 R' F R' F2 R2 
2199. 3.99 R' F2 U R U R U2 F' R 
2200. 1.92 R U R' U F R2 U2 R2 U2 
2201. 2.87 R' U2 R U' F R2 U' R' F2 U' 
2202. 3.64 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U R' F 
2203. 2.07 U2 F U R2 U2 F U2 F' U' 
2204. 5.28 F2 R' U' F U' R2 F U R' 
2205. 3.85 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' F' U' F2 U' 
2206. 2.39 R' U F2 U F2 R' F U2 R2 U' 
2207. 3.94 F2 R' U' F U F2 R2 F' U' 
2208. 2.82 U' R F' R2 U2 R' F U F2 
2209. 2.57 R F2 U R' F' R2 F' U R2 
2210. 3.20 F' R2 U F' R2 U2 R' F U' 
2211. 3.09 U' R F U R' U R' F' U' 
2212. 4.65 U' R2 U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U 
2213. 2.51 R2 U2 F' U F2 U F2 R2 U 
2214. 3.14 U2 F U F' U2 F R F U' 
2215. 3.44 U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R F2 U2 
2216. 3.38 U R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U R' 
2217. 2.64 F' U R2 F' U R U2 F U' 
2218. 3.59 R' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U R 
2219. 2.77 U2 F R2 U' F' R2 F' R F2 
2220. 5.51 R2 U F U2 R2 U' R' F' U' 
2221. 3.96 U2 F U2 F U2 R' U' F U2 
2222. 2.53 F' R' U2 F2 R U' R' F U 
2223. 3.66 U' F U' F' U2 R F' R2 U' 
2224. 1.76 F R U R' U2 R' F2 R U 
2225. 4.31 F2 U' F2 R F' R' U F R2 
2226. 2.17 U2 R' U2 F R' U' R2 F2 U 
2227. 3.53 U R' F U' F R2 U2 F' U' 
2228. 4.25 F' R' F U' R' F2 R2 U R' 
2229. 3.15 U2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 R U2 
2230. 5.09 F R' U R' U2 F R' F' R' U2 
2231. 2.75 F R' F' U2 R U' F R2 U2 
2232. 4.17 F U2 F U2 F' R2 F U' F U' 
2233. 1.93 U F2 U F R' F U2 F R' 
2234. 4.40 R2 U R F' R2 F R U2 R' 
2235. 5.48 U F2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 R 
2236. 3.63 U2 F U F2 R2 F' R2 F R U' 
2237. 3.50 R U R2 U F' U R2 F' R U' 
2238. 2.42 R2 F U F2 R U' F2 U' R 
2239. 4.29 U2 F' R' U R' F2 R2 F' U 
2240. 3.35 U R' F' U' R U2 R' U F U' 
2241. 2.11 F' R F2 U R' U R U R2 
2242. 1.78 U' R F2 U R2 F' U R2 F' 
2243. 2.52 R' U' R2 F U R' U2 F U2 
2244. 3.01 R U F' R U2 F' U R F' 
2245. 2.45 U R U' F R2 F2 R2 U' R2 
2246. 2.41 U' F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 
2247. 2.43 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U R2 U2 
2248. 3.70 U R F2 R U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
2249. 2.06 F2 R2 U2 F R U' F' R' U 
2250. 2.67 F' U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R' 
2251. 2.83 F2 U' F' R F2 R' F U2 R' 
2252. 2.13 R F2 U' F U2 R U2 F' U' 
2253. 2.09 U' R F2 R' U R U' R2 U2 
2254. 3.80 U F' R U' R2 F U2 R' U2 
2255. 4.33 R2 U F' U' F2 U' F2 U R 
2256. 3.72 R' U2 F' U2 R2 U R2 U' R 
2257. 2.95 F2 R U F' R U' F R U2 
2258. 2.68 F U F2 R U F' U2 R U2 
2259. 2.67 F' U2 R2 U F2 R2 F' U R' 
2260. 4.87 R F R' U2 F R2 F R' U2 
2261. 2.55 F' U F' R U' F' R2 F' U' 
2262. 4.53 F U R2 U' F R F2 U' R 
2263. 3.16 F' U' F' R F U' F2 R2 U2 
2264. 3.27 F' U2 R U R2 F' R F U2 
2265. 2.31 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R U F' R2 
2266. 3.61 U2 F R2 F2 U' R' F2 R U' 
2267. 4.05 U2 R2 U F' R' U R2 F' U' 
2268. 2.98 U F' U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' 
2269. 4.45 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' F2 U 
2270. 2.61 R' U F R2 U' R F' U F 
2271. 2.97 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R F U2 R2 
2272. 2.17 U2 F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F2 R' 
2273. 3.69 F R' F U2 F R2 U R2 U' 
2274. 4.02 U2 R F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 
2275. 3.88 F R' U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 U' 
2276. 4.62 R' F2 R U' R F2 U' R U' 
2277. 4.12 R' F' U F' U2 F R2 F U' 
2278. 3.33 U' R2 U R U2 F' U R' U 
2279. 3.00 R2 U R F2 R U' F U F U' 
2280. 2.97 U' F R2 U' F R2 U2 F R' 
2281. 5.37 U R' U2 R2 U' F R' U2 R 
2282. 4.02 F R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R 
2283. 1.83 R2 F2 R F U2 F U2 F R2 
2284. 2.73 R2 F' U F' R U2 R F' R 
2285. 2.99 U' R2 U R2 U' R U' F U 
2286. 4.14 R F' R2 U F' R F' R F 
2287. 5.19 R' F U2 R' U R' U2 R2 F 
2288. 3.29 R' F U2 F' R F' U R' F2 
2289. 2.77 U2 F U R U' R2 U F' U 
2290. 3.52 R' F' R2 F R' F2 U' R' U' 
2291. 4.75 F2 U2 R' F R' U R F' R 
2292. 1.63 R F' R' U2 F R F R' U' 
2293. 3.77 U' F2 U R' F R' U2 F2 R' U2 
2294. 5.28 F' R2 F U R2 F U2 F U 
2295. 3.19 F R2 F U2 F U R' U' F 
2296. 3.61 R2 F2 U2 R' U' F U R' F2 
2297. 1.99 F R2 U' F' U R2 F' R U2 
2298. 2.47 R2 F' U' F U' R U R' U2 
2299. 4.03 U F' U' F U F' R2 F' U2 
2300. 2.99 U' F' R' F U' F U F' U' 
2301. 2.00 U' F2 U' F2 R' U2 R F2 R 
2302. 5.10 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F R2 F2 U' 
2303. 1.73 U' R' U' F' U2 R U R U2 
2304. 2.79 R' F U2 R' F2 R' U' F U 
2305. 5.05 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' 
2306. 3.24 F2 U F U2 R F' R' F' R' U' 
2307. 2.87 U' R' U2 F R' F U' F U 
2308. 2.77 F' R U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 
2309. 2.46 U F2 U F2 U' R2 U' F R' 
2310. 2.49 F2 U2 R U F R2 U' F U' 
2311. 4.81 U2 R' U R2 F2 U F2 R U' 
2312. 1.58 U2 F2 R F' R F' U2 R2 U' 
2313. 4.24 R2 F R' F2 U R U F2 R' U2 
2314. 2.55 F2 R2 U' R F2 R U' F U 
2315. 4.99 F U2 F R F U2 R' F R2 U' 
2316. 2.63 F U R2 U' R U2 F U' R U' 
2317. 7.46 U' R F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R' 
2318. 3.13 U F' R F U' R2 F2 R' F' R' 
2319. 2.83 U' R F R2 F U' R F' U' 
2320. 1.70 F' R U' F' R F2 R' F2 U2 
2321. 2.68 U' R F2 U F2 R2 U R' U' 
2322. 2.64 R F' R' F2 U F' R F U' 
2323. 3.13 U' F U2 F' R U2 R F R2 U' 
2324. 2.35 U2 F R2 U' R' F' U R U 
2325. 3.72 F U' F U2 F R' F2 R' U2 
2326. 3.07 U R U2 R' U2 F U F2 R' 
2327. 5.66+ U' F2 U' F' U F' R2 F' R' 
2328. 6.50 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 U R U 
2329. 3.01 U F' R' U R' U F2 R2 U 
2330. 2.52 F U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F' U' 
2331. 3.03 F U F2 U2 R U' R U2 R U2 
2332. 4.91 U' R' U' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
2333. 1.79 F R' F R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 
2334. 3.66 F2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
2335. 3.25 R F2 U F U' R2 U' R U 
2336. 2.63 F R' F' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
2337. 2.92 F2 R2 F U' R U2 F U' R 
2338. 2.82 R' U2 R U' R F U2 R' U 
2339. 3.28 U' F R' U' F U2 F U R2 
2340. 2.96 U2 F2 U R' F2 U R2 F' U 
2341. 6.64 R' U' F' R' U2 R2 U' R F2 
2342. 3.01 F2 U R' F' R' F2 R2 U F' R 
2343. 4.66 U' R2 U R U2 F2 R U' F' 
2344. 2.33 U2 F U2 R F' R2 F R U 
2345. 3.43 U2 F2 U' F R' F2 U F R' 
2346. 2.50 U' F' R' U F2 R' U' F U' R' 
2347. 2.40 U R U' F' R' U R2 U F' 
2348. 3.41 U R' U' F2 U' R' U' R2 U 
2349. 2.37 F U' F U R' F R2 F R2 U' 
2350. 2.73 U2 F U2 F' U R U2 R' U' 
2351. 4.36 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 F U' F2 
2352. 3.60 U2 R2 F' R U R' U2 F U' 
2353. 3.75 R' U' R F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 
2354. 3.72 U2 F2 R2 U R' U2 F' R2 F' 
2355. 3.06 R U2 F2 U' F U F2 R2 U2 
2356. 2.83 F' U R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U' 
2357. 3.79 R F' U2 R F' U R2 F U' 
2358. 4.26 R F2 R' U' R U2 F U2 R' 
2359. 3.93 F' R F2 U2 F' U R' U2 R' 
2360. 3.43 U' F U' R' U2 R2 U' F U2 
2361. 2.60 R2 F2 U2 R' U F U2 F U2 
2362. 2.83 U R2 U R F R F2 R F2 
2363. 2.62 R2 F' U F2 R' F2 R U F2 
2364. 2.25 U' R2 F R' U2 F2 R U' F' 
2365. 2.85 U' R U' R2 U' F' U' F R' 
2366. 2.28 U' F U2 F R2 U' R' U' F' 
2367. 0.95 U2 R2 F R U' F' U2 R2 U2 
2368. 3.22 F' R U' R' U' F2 U2 R F' 
2369. 2.31 F2 U2 R' F2 U R F2 R' U' 
2370. 2.73 F R U2 F' U' R' U R2 U' R' 
2371. 2.81 R' U F2 U R' F R U' R U' 
2372. 4.04 F U2 F2 U' R' F R2 U F' 
2373. 1.87 U' F2 R F' U' R F' U F2 
2374. 4.18 R' F2 U R' U' R F' R' U2 
2375. 3.96 U' F R2 F R U R' U' F' 
2376. 2.96 U' F' U R2 F' U' F' R2 U2 
2377. 4.37 R2 U' R' U' R' U' F2 R U' 
2378. 2.93 R' U2 F' R F2 R U' F R' U2 
2379. 2.96 R2 U R F2 U2 R' F2 U R 
2380. 3.25 F2 U R F' U R' F2 R2 U 
2381. 2.76 U F' R' F' R2 F' R F2 R2 
2382. 2.10 R2 U2 R F' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 
2383. 2.29 U R2 F2 U R' U' R' F U' 
2384. 3.57 U' R' F' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 
2385. 3.15 R2 F R' F U' R2 F U' F U' 
2386. 3.40 R2 F2 R2 U F' U' R F2 U2 
2387. 2.80 F R F' U F' U2 F2 R F' U' 
2388. 5.08+ F2 U' F R' F2 R' F' U2 F2 
2389. 1.49 F2 U2 F U F' R' U F2 U2 
2390. 3.02 F2 U2 F R' F2 R' F' U2 R 
2391. 3.71 F U' R2 F U F U F' U2 
2392. 4.58 F2 R' F' R U2 F U R' U' 
2393. 3.05 F' R' F U F U R2 U2 R' 
2394. 3.02 R2 F' R' F2 U R' F R U 
2395. 3.65 U2 R' F U2 F U' F U2 F' U2 
2396. 2.74 R' U2 F R2 U2 R U R2 U' 
2397. 3.04 U F' R U' R F2 R' U2 R 
2398. 2.50 R' U F2 U F2 R' F R F2 
2399. 2.93 F2 U2 R' U F R2 U2 F' R U2 
2400. 3.26 F R U F2 U' R U2 F2 U' R2 
2401. 2.15 R F R2 U2 F R' F2 U' F' 
2402. 2.94 F' R U2 F' R U R F2 U 
2403. 3.22 R2 F2 R U R' F R' F2 R' 
2404. 2.73 F' U' F U' F R2 U' F U 
2405. 4.16 U' R F2 R F2 U' F R2 F' 
2406. 3.38+ R' U2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 R2 
2407. 1.81 R U' F' R F2 R' F2 R' U' 
2408. 2.93 R U' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 
2409. 3.35 U2 F U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 
2410. 2.55 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R F2 R U2 
2411. 5.85 F2 U R' U2 F R' U2 R2 U' 
2412. 4.10 R2 U R' F' R U2 R' F2 U 
2413. 2.54 F' R U R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
2414. 2.77 R U R' F U' F R' U2 R' 
2415. 2.23 F U2 F2 R2 U' R' U R U' 
2416. 3.43 U F' U F' U2 F2 U' R F2 
2417. 3.48 U2 F' U' R U R2 U R U2 
2418. 3.53 U F' U F2 U' R2 F' U R2 U2 
2419. 3.68 R2 F' R F2 U' R2 U R U' 
2420. 3.37 R U F R' U F2 U' F R2 U2 
2421. 3.64 R' U2 R' F U2 R2 F U' R U 
2422. 2.30 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R F' 
2423. 3.53 R2 F U' R U2 F' R U' F' 
2424. 3.28 F R F2 R' U2 F R2 F' R U' 
2425. 4.87 R F' U F' U F R2 F U' 
2426. 2.14 R' U F2 U' F R2 F2 U' F' 
2427. 3.27 F U' F' U2 R F' U' F' R 
2428. 1.93 U F' U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U' 
2429. 3.63 R' F2 U' F R2 F' U2 R2 U2 
2430. 3.76 U R' F2 U F R F' R U2 
2431. 4.82 U2 R' U' F U' R' F U R 
2432. 2.52 U F' R2 U R2 F' R F R2 
2433. 2.85 F2 U' F2 R U F2 R' F U2 
2434. 2.15 F' R' F R' U F2 U R' F U' 
2435. 3.26 R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 
2436. 3.16 R2 F2 U' R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 
2437. 4.01 F' R U2 R U' R' F' U F' 
2438. 2.45 U2 R' F U2 F2 U' R' U' R' 
2439. 3.88 U' F2 R' F' R U2 F' R2 U' 
2440. 2.55 F R2 F R' U' R2 U' F2 U' 
2441. 4.96 F U F U2 F2 R F2 R U' 
2442. 4.49+ R' F R' U' R F2 U R' U2 
2443. 3.64 U' F' U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R2 
2444. 3.43 U R F' U2 R F' U F2 U 
2445. 2.73 R' U' F2 U F2 R' F' U2 F U' 
2446. 2.52 U' F2 R U' F2 U' F' U' R' U2 
2447. 4.85+ F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F U R' 
2448. 3.84 U2 R2 F2 R' F' U F2 U' R 
2449. 2.04 R' F R F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 
2450. 3.84 U F' R' F' U2 R' U' R' U' 
2451. 2.24 F2 U2 F U2 F' U F U' R 
2452. 2.69 R' F2 R F' U F2 U2 R' F' U2 
2453. 3.70 R U2 R' U F2 U R2 F' U' 
2454. 5.19 R' U2 F2 R' F' U F' U2 F' 
2455. 3.67 U F' U2 F U R' F2 U2 R2 
2456. 2.15 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F 
2457. 2.21 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U' 
2458. 3.73 R2 U F' R2 F R' U R' U 
2459. 3.83 F R U R2 F2 U2 F' R F 
2460. 3.49 F2 R' F2 U F U2 R2 F2 U2 
2461. 3.45 R2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' U' F2 
2462. 2.62 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U2 R' F 
2463. 1.58 F U2 R2 U F2 U R2 U R' 
2464. 2.99 R F U' R' F2 U2 F' U' F2 
2465. 1.83 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' 
2466. 2.99 R U' R F' R2 U' F R' U' 
2467. 3.75 R2 U' F U F' R2 U R2 U' 
2468. 0.98 F R U2 R U' F R' F' U2 
2469. 1.94 F' U' F R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 
2470. 2.53 R F2 R2 U F2 R' F' U' R' U' 
2471. 3.78 R' U' R F' R' F2 R' F' U2 
2472. 2.50 R U2 R U' F U' R2 U F' 
2473. 1.73 U R' F U2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
2474. 3.73 R' U2 R F' U' F R2 U' F U' 
2475. 1.60 F2 R F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R' 
2476. 2.60 U' F' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R2 
2477. 2.00 U' F' R2 U R' F R' F' R2 
2478. 2.55 R U2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
2479. 3.48 F' U F2 R' F' R2 F' U F2 U2 
2480. 2.69 R2 U2 F R' F' R U R2 F' 
2481. 2.43 R2 F2 U2 F' R' F R' F2 R' 
2482. 2.53 F U2 F U' F R' U2 R' U2 
2483. 1.82 F R F R2 U2 F R' U R F' 
2484. 2.11 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F R2 U2 
2485. 4.03 U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' 
2486. 2.17 R' F' R U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 
2487. 2.58 R U R U' F2 R' U R F2 U2 
2488. 2.79 F' U F' R' U R2 F U R' 
2489. 5.45 R2 U2 R F' R U' F2 U' F2 
2490. 3.37 U F' R' F R2 F R' F R' 
2491. 3.19 U' R2 F' R U F2 R' U R2 U' 
2492. 6.11 R2 U R U2 F2 U' F2 U F' 
2493. 2.79 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F R2 U 
2494. 2.58 U2 R U R2 U F R2 F R2 
2495. 3.39 R2 U R U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R 
2496. 2.69 U2 R F' R' U R2 F' U R' U' 
2497. 3.23 U2 R F' R2 F' R U' F U 
2498. 2.69 U2 R F U2 R F2 R F' R2 
2499. 2.83 U' F2 R' F2 R U F2 R2 U 
2500. 3.21 R' F R' U2 F U2 F' U' R2 
2501. 3.03 F2 R U' R' F R' U' R' U2 
2502. 2.00 F2 U' F U2 F' R U' F' U2 
2503. 2.60 U R' F2 U R2 U' R F' R' 
2504. 3.93 F2 R U' R F' R U F2 U2 
2505. 4.01 R' U' F2 R U F2 R2 F' R' 
2506. 3.01 R F' R F' R2 U R' F R 
2507. 4.75 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F R2 U2 
2508. 4.45 U' R F U2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 
2509. 2.29 R2 U2 R' F R2 F2 U' R2 U2 
2510. 2.45 R2 F2 R U F' R U2 F2 R' 
2511. 2.81 U' F U2 F U' F' R' F' U' 
2512. 2.54 F2 U' R' U2 F R U R' U2 
2513. 2.68 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U R U R2 
2514. 4.22 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 
2515. 3.13 F' R' U' F2 U2 R U' R' U 
2516. 2.46 F2 U F' U R' F' U F' U 
2517. 2.23 F' R F' U' R' U2 R' F' R2 
2518. 6.56 U' R F2 R F' R U2 R U 
2519. 2.51 R2 F U' F U R U R2 U2 
2520. 2.99 R' F R2 F' U F U' R F' R' 
2521. 2.73 U R' U' F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 
2522. 2.12 F' U' R2 F U' R' U2 R' F' 
2523. 3.68 U2 R U2 F' R' U' R U2 R 
2524. 2.97 U' F' U R F' U2 F U' F2 
2525. 2.18 U F2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' 
2526. 2.97 U' F' U2 R U' F' U F2 R' 
2527. 2.94 R F U' F2 R F' R F R' U' 
2528. 1.36 R' F2 R U F' R F2 R U2 
2529. 2.10 F2 R U F2 U F2 U' F' U' 
2530. 2.65 F R2 U' R' F R2 U R U' 
2531. 2.91 F R F U2 R2 F' R U R' U' 
2532. 2.78 F R2 U' R' F2 R F2 R' U2 
2533. 2.72 R' F' R2 U R F2 U' R2 U2 
2534. 4.30 U R U' R F' U F2 U' F U 
2535. 2.79 F U' F' U F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' 
2536. 2.83 R F' U R2 U F2 R' F R' 
2537. 1.99 F' U R2 U' F R' U2 R' F' 
2538. 3.94 U R2 U' F2 U' F U' R U' 
2539. 5.26 F' U F U' F2 U R' U2 R2 
2540. 4.05+ F' R2 U2 F' R U' F R2 U2 
2541. 2.09 R F U' R U R F U' R2 U' 
2542. 2.96 U' F' R2 F R' F2 R U' R' U 
2543. 2.66 U2 R F' U' R U F2 R' U' 
2544. 2.87 R F' U' R F R U' R' U2 
2545. 1.71 F R' F2 R U' F' U R F' 
2546. 2.34 U' R2 U' F R' F R2 F' U 
2547. 2.36 F U' R F' U' R U' F' U 
2548. 1.98 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U' F R 
2549. 3.92 U' F2 R U' R2 U R' F2 U' 
2550. 2.62 U' F' R F' U' F U2 R2 U' 
2551. 1.99 U2 R' F' U2 F' U F2 R2 U 
2552. 2.04 U F2 R2 U' F' U2 R U R2 
2553. 5.91 F2 R' U2 R U' F R F R 
2554. 2.06 F' U F2 U' R' F' U R2 U' 
2555. 1.93 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U' 
2556. 3.58 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R F U2 
2557. 4.32 F U F2 R' F R' U F2 U' 
2558. 3.21 U2 F' R U2 F2 U' R' F U2 
2559. 2.13 F2 R U2 R2 F' R' U R U 
2560. 5.61 F U' F2 U' F' U' R U2 F' 
2561. 3.15 R F' U R' F' R' U2 R' U' 
2562. 3.72 U2 R U' F' R F U' F R' U2 
2563. 4.69 F' U2 F R' U R F' U R2 
2564. 4.44 F2 U2 R2 F R U' R U2 R 
2565. 5.44 U' R' F' U R2 F' U F U 
2566. 5.27 U2 R' F R' U R2 U F R' 
2567. 3.44 U2 R' U2 F R' U F' R2 U' 
2568. 2.74 R2 F R2 F2 U R' F R' U2 
2569. 2.03 R U2 R U R' F R F' R2 
2570. 2.53 F2 R U2 F' R' F' R U2 R2 
2571. 3.88 R' F U F U2 F U F' U' 
2572. 2.45 U' F' R' F U R' U2 R2 U' 
2573. 3.52 R2 F2 U' F R F2 R2 F' U' 
2574. 3.62 U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U F' U' 
2575. 2.93 R2 F' U' R' U2 F' U2 F U' 
2576. 5.58 U R2 U' R U2 F R2 F2 U2 
2577. 3.16 F2 U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F U' R' 
2578. 5.00 F U2 R' U2 R' F' U F2 R' U' 
2579. 3.08 R F' R U' R F U' F' U 
2580. 4.14 U' R2 U R2 F' U R' U2 F2 
2581. 6.18 F2 U' F' U' R' U R2 U R2 
2582. 3.08 R' U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 
2583. 2.70 U' F' R F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
2584. 3.13 F R' F U2 F' R2 U F' U 
2585. 4.20 R' F2 R U F' R' U' R' U' 
2586. 2.62 F2 R F U' F2 U2 R' F' U' 
2587. 4.48 F R' F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U 
2588. 4.22 F R2 F' U F2 R' F2 R F2 
2589. 4.68 F' R2 U' R' U F2 U R F2 
2590. 3.29 U' F2 U R U R2 U F2 U2 
2591. 1.55 F R2 U' F2 U R F2 R U 
2592. 4.29 F' U2 F U2 R' U' R F2 R U2 
2593. 3.08 R F U2 F U' F R2 U' R' U' 
2594. 4.30 R' F U' F R' U R2 F' R2 
2595. 3.62 R' F2 R F' R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 
2596. 2.09 R2 F2 U2 R U2 F' U' R' U' 
2597. 3.15 F2 U2 R' F2 U R' U' R2 U2 
2598. 3.03 F' R' U F2 R' U' F2 U F2 U' 
2599. 3.16 R2 U2 F R U2 F R' F U2 
2600. 1.63 R2 F R F' U R U' R' U' 
2601. 3.26 R' F' U' F2 R2 U' F' R2 F' 
2602. 3.15 F R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 
2603. 6.96 F2 R' F' U F' R2 U R' U2 
2604. 2.68 R2 U R' F2 R F U' R' U2 
2605. 2.61 U R U' F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' 
2606. 3.10 F R' F2 U' R2 U2 F U' R2 
2607. 3.42 R2 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R F2 U2 
2608. 2.91 U F2 R' F' U' R' U' R2 U 
2609. 4.87 R U' F' R F' R U2 F2 R2 
2610. 3.89 R' U F' R2 F R F2 R2 U' 
2611. 3.23 R' F' R U' R2 U' R F R2 U2 
2612. 4.66 F2 U F2 U' R F' R' F U 
2613. 4.54 U' R2 F R' U R' F U' F U' 
2614. 3.54 R' U2 R' F2 U' R U2 R' U2 
2615. 4.20 U F' U' R U' R U2 R U' 
2616. 3.87 R U2 R' F' R U2 F2 U' F U2 
2617. 2.03 U2 R F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' 
2618. 2.36 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R 
2619. 3.10 R2 F' U R' U F' U2 F' U2 
2620. 3.80 F2 U R' U F R F2 U' F U' 
2621. 2.01 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' U2 F2 U' 
2622. 2.33 U F2 U R' U' R U2 R U2 
2623. 3.04 F U F2 R' U2 F' R' F R2 
2624. 4.51 U F R' F R' F U' F2 R2 
2625. 3.84 F' R U' F U R' U2 F' R U' 
2626. 3.83 R F U F' R F' R' U R2 
2627. 2.62 U' F2 R2 U F2 R' F' R' U' 
2628. 3.35 R' U F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U 
2629. 2.56 U2 F' U2 R F2 R U' R U2 
2630. 1.88 R' U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 
2631. 4.32 R U' F U F R U' R U2 
2632. 2.88 R U' F R' F2 U2 R U' R' U' 
2633. 2.60 R' F2 R' U R2 U R U R2 
2634. 1.77 F' R F R' F2 U2 R U R 
2635. 2.87 R U R F' R F' R F' U 
2636. 2.46 F U' R' F U2 F R2 F' U' 
2637. 1.95 U2 F R U2 R U2 R U R2 U2 
2638. 3.91 R F' R F2 U R2 U R' U' 
2639. 3.21 F' R2 F' U R2 F' U' R2 U' 
2640. 2.43 R U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R' F 
2641. 5.52+ R2 U' F2 U' R2 F R F R2 
2642. 2.69 R F' R' U R2 U F' U R 
2643. 3.27 F2 U' F U2 F R' U2 F R' 
2644. 3.42 R2 F U2 F R' F2 U' F' U2 
2645. 2.41 F' R F2 U2 R U' R F' R2 
2646. 3.60 U2 F' R F U2 F R' F2 U2 
2647. 1.81 R2 U R U2 F R F' R2 U' 
2648. 5.90 U2 F' U' F2 R F R U2 R U' 
2649. 3.80 U' R F R2 U' F2 U R' U2 R' 
2650. 1.84 U' F U' R U' R' U2 R' U 
2651. 2.17 R2 F R U2 R' U R U' F' 
2652. 2.49 R' F2 U R' F' U F R' U2 
2653. 2.66 F' U' R2 F U R F2 U R2 U2 
2654. 2.47 R' U2 F' U' F' U R F' U2 
2655. 2.29 U' R' U2 R2 F' U2 R F2 R' 
2656. 3.07 F U' R F2 R' F2 U R' F 
2657. 3.62 F2 R2 F' R F R U' F2 R2 
2658. 5.49+ U F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F U 
2659. 5.29 U F U' F2 R2 F' U R U 
2660. 2.56 U F R' F' R F U F' U' 
2661. 5.66+ U F U' F U2 R' U' F U' 
2662. 4.39 R' U F R' U2 F U F R' 
2663. 2.16 F2 R F2 R F2 U F' U2 F2 
2664. 2.44 R F R2 F' R' U2 F R F2 
2665. 2.03 R' U R' F R' F R2 U R 
2666. 3.21 F R2 U F' U2 R F' R' F2 
2667. 1.97 F U F' R' U R F' U2 R' 
2668. 1.76 F' R F' R2 U R' U R2 F U2 
2669. 2.94 U2 R U2 R F' R' F2 R' U 
2670. 3.43 F U F' U2 R U' R' F R' 
2671. 2.75 U R2 F' U R' F' U2 R' U 
2672. 4.35 R F2 R F' R F2 U' F' U' 
2673. 1.71 F R' F U R2 F2 U R U 
2674. 3.36 R2 F U2 R' U R U' R F 
2675. 2.77 F2 R U' F' R U' F2 U F' 
2676. 2.98 F2 U R U2 F' R F' R2 U2 R' 
2677. 2.77 R U F' U2 R F2 R' F U 
2678. 2.00 R' F' R2 F R F' R' F' U' 
2679. 4.22 F' R F2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' U' 
2680. 2.32 R2 F' U2 R2 U R' U F' U2 
2681. 2.35 U2 F' R' U' F U2 R' F R' U' 
2682. 1.44 R F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 
2683. 4.36 U' R' U2 F R2 F2 U F' R U2 
2684. 2.35 U' R2 F U' R F2 U' F' U 
2685. 2.48 U2 F U' F U2 R' U' R2 F U2 
2686. 2.53 R' U R2 F' R' U R' F R' 
2687. 2.45 F U F2 U2 R F' R2 F' R U' 
2688. 3.74 U R F' R F' U R2 U' R 
2689. 5.17 R' U F' R F2 U2 R F U' 
2690. 2.46 U2 F R' U2 R F2 R F U2 
2691. 2.60 F U' F U' R U F' R' U' F' 
2692. 2.23 U' F2 U' F R' U2 F R2 U' 
2693. 2.65 F R U R2 U F U' F2 R 
2694. 2.21 U' F' U' R U2 F' U R2 U' 
2695. 3.73 F U F U R U' R F' R U' 
2696. 1.20 R' F' R2 U' R F U2 R U2 
2697. 2.61 F' U2 R U' R U2 F2 U' R' U' 
2698. 3.10 R2 F U' F U2 R' F R2 U2 
2699. 2.56 R' F R F2 R2 U2 F' R F' U' 
2700. 2.29 R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U F' 
2701. 2.37 U2 F R' F' U R' U R F 
2702. 3.76 R2 F' U F' R U2 F2 R U' 
2703. 2.25 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U R2 U 
2704. 2.39 F2 R2 F U2 F U' F R' U2 
2705. 6.65 F' U R2 F U' F' U F2 R' U2 
2706. 2.95 F' R' F U' F R F2 R2 U' 
2707. 2.63 U F R' U2 F2 U' F' R' U' 
2708. 4.15 F R' U R' U R2 F' R U2 
2709. 4.12 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F' U2 R 
2710. 4.84 F' U F' R' F R' U R U 
2711. 5.05 F U2 R' F U2 R2 F R' U2 
2712. 2.59 F' U2 F R2 F' R F' U' F U2 
2713. 2.75 R' F R U2 F' U F' R2 U' 
2714. 5.34 R2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U R U 
2715. 3.46 R' F U' F2 U' F U' F U2 
2716. 2.89 F R' U2 F R' F2 R2 U' F' U2 
2717. 4.47 F' R' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U 
2718. 2.59 U' R' U R2 U F2 R' U' R' 
2719. 3.82 F2 R U2 R F2 U R F R' 
2720. 3.17 F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F2 U' 
2721. 4.60 R' F' U F2 U F2 U2 R U2 
2722. 3.99 U2 F2 U F' U2 F U' R U 
2723. 2.77 F' R F R2 U' F' U' F2 U 
2724. 2.82 U' R2 F2 U' F U2 R U' F' 
2725. 3.66 U' R F' U F' U2 R' F' R2 
2726. 2.93 R U R' F' U R' F U' R' U' 
2727. 3.41 R' U' F R U' F2 R F' U' 
2728. 5.56 R' F' R' F' U' R F' R U2 
2729. 3.11 F' R2 U' R2 U' F R F2 U2 
2730. 4.45 R' F R' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U 
2731. 2.93 U R F2 U' R F' R' U' R 
2732. 4.01 U F2 U' R F2 R2 F2 R' U2 
2733. 1.93 F U2 F' R' U' R2 F' U' R2 
2734. 4.44 U2 F' U' F2 U R2 F' R' F 
2735. 3.65 U F' R2 F U' F' U F R U2 
2736. 2.73 U' R U2 R F2 R U' F' U2 F' 
2737. 4.89 F2 R F' U2 F R' U R2 U 
2738. 3.18 U2 F' R' F' R' U' R2 F U 
2739. 3.28 R2 F U F2 U' R' U' R' U' 
2740. 3.54 U2 F2 U R' U F U F' R' U2 
2741. 4.85+ U2 R F' U F' R2 F' U' F U2 
2742. 3.01 R' F U' R U F2 U2 R F' U2 
2743. 2.13 U2 R' U' F' R U' R F2 U' 
2744. 4.31 F R' F2 U F' U F' R2 U' 
2745. 2.96 U2 R' F2 U F2 U' R U' R' 
2746. 1.96 F' R' U2 F R F2 U2 F' U2 R' 
2747. 2.50 R' F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U 
2748. 3.68 F2 U F U' R F' R U' R2 U' 
2749. 4.21 U R2 F2 R' F2 U R' U F2 
2750. 2.44 U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 
2751. 2.81 U' F R2 U' F U' R' F2 R' 
2752. 3.86 F2 R2 U' R U R2 F2 R' U' 
2753. 3.49 U2 R' U' R U' F' U R U' 
2754. 2.51 U2 R' U2 R' F R' U R2 U' 
2755. 2.99 F' U F' U F2 U' F2 R F 
2756. 2.58 F U' R2 F R U F2 R' F 
2757. 2.78 U R U' F2 R U' F R2 U2 
2758. 3.42 U' F U' F U' R' F R2 U2 
2759. 2.82 F2 U' F' U' F2 R F' U' R' 
2760. 2.86 U' F R' F' R U2 R' U R2 
2761. 2.67 U' F U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 
2762. 3.02 U F2 U' R U R2 F' U' R2 U' 
2763. 2.41 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 
2764. 4.18 F R U' R' U' F2 U' F' R2 
2765. 3.62 U' R' U' R2 F' U2 F R' U' 
2766. 3.12 F' R' F U2 R' F U F' U2 
2767. 2.30 U2 F2 U' F R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
2768. 3.01 U' F R2 F' U' R2 U' F' R2 F' 
2769. 2.66 F2 R F R2 U' R U F U2 
2770. 2.47 U R' U F' R2 F R' F' U 
2771. 2.19 R' U F2 U F' R2 U F2 U2 
2772. 3.19 F' R F R U' R' U2 R' F2 U' 
2773. 5.60 F' R' F R2 F' U F' R' F2 
2774. 3.39 R' F U' F' U' R U' F2 R' 
2775. 4.81 R F' R2 F U2 F' R2 F' U' R' 
2776. 2.80 U2 F' R U R F' R2 F' R' U' 
2777. 3.06 R' F U' R' F2 R' F U' F2 U' 
2778. 2.22 U2 R2 F R' U' F U2 R2 U' 
2779. 2.32 F2 R U' F U2 R F2 R U' 
2780. 2.80 R U2 R' F' R U' F' R' U' 
2781. 2.01 U' R F2 R' F R' F U2 F' U' 
2782. 2.22 U F R' U' R2 F R' U F 
2783. 2.81 R' F' U2 R U R2 F2 U F' U' 
2784. 1.96 F' U2 F' R' U' F U' R2 F2 
2785. 2.04 F' R2 U' F R' F2 U2 F' U 
2786. 4.68 U F2 U' R2 U R' F2 R' U 
2787. 2.54 F2 U' R F' R F' U' R2 U' R2 
2788. 2.53 U' R2 U' F' R U2 R F2 R2 
2789. 2.45 U R' F2 U2 F' U R F2 R U' 
2790. 3.62 U R2 U R' U' F' R2 U R2 
2791. 2.13 U2 R' U F' U' F2 U R' U' 
2792. 3.53 R F U' F U' R' U2 F U' 
2793. 3.98 F2 U F2 R' F U' R2 U R' 
2794. 1.59 R' U F2 U' R2 U F2 R' F' U2 
2795. 3.21 F R2 F' R U' F R U2 R' 
2796. 3.22 F' R F' R2 U' F' U' F U' 
2797. 1.97 U' R' U R' U R2 U R' U' 
2798. 1.83 R' U' R U R' U' F R2 F2 
2799. 1.92 F R2 F R F' U R F R' 
2800. 1.90 F R U' R' U R F U2 R' 
2801. 2.95 U2 R U R2 U' F2 R U R2 
2802. 3.28 F' U' F R2 U' F' U' F' R2 
2803. 3.35 F R2 U2 F' U F' R2 U R' 
2804. 2.83 F U F2 U' F2 R F' U F2 
2805. 2.47 F2 R' U' R2 F U' R F2 R' 
2806. 3.13 R2 U2 R' F U' R2 F2 R' U 
2807. 5.02 U2 R' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 R' 
2808. 3.99 F2 R U F2 R' F R' F2 R U2 
2809. 5.59 R2 U2 F' U R F U' F R' U' 
2810. 1.73 U R U2 R U' F2 U R2 U2 
2811. 3.96 U2 F R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' R U 
2812. 2.61 R2 U2 R F2 R' F U2 F U' 
2813. 2.08 R2 F' R' F2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
2814. 3.87 R F' U R U2 F' U2 F R2 
2815. 3.53 R F' U2 F U R' U' F U' 
2816. 2.56 R' U' F R' F2 U F' R F 
2817. 5.02 U2 R2 F R2 U' R U2 R2 U' 
2818. 2.29 F' R' U R F' U F' U2 F' U' 
2819. 1.99 U F2 U F2 R' F U R U' 
2820. 2.37 F' U2 F' U2 R U2 R' F U 
2821. 4.19 U2 R' U F' R2 U F U2 R' U 
2822. 3.76 F' R2 U F2 U2 F' U R2 U' 
2823. 4.63 R' F U' R U' F' R2 F2 U 
2824. 3.20 F' R' F R' U F' U2 F R2 U' 
2825. 1.70 R' F' U' F R' U R F2 U2 
2826. 3.15 F2 U' R2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
2827. 3.56 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U F' R U 
2828. 2.97 R F U2 R U' R F2 R2 U' 
2829. 2.94 U' R2 F U' R2 U' F2 U' F' U' 
2830. 3.41 U2 R' F R2 U2 F R' U2 R' 
2831. 3.30 F R' F2 U F' R F' U R2 U 
2832. 2.95 F' R' U' R2 F2 U F U' F' 
2833. 3.63 R2 U' F2 R U2 R F U2 F2 
2834. 3.23 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F R2 U' 
2835. 3.70 U R2 U' F U' F R2 F R' 
2836. 2.58 R F R2 F R' F2 R' F2 U2 
2837. 2.88 F2 U' F2 U2 R F' R F2 R U' 
2838. 5.17 F' R F' U' F U' F2 R2 U' 
2839. 5.28 R F' U2 F' R2 U F' R' F2 
2840. 3.36 F' U F2 R' F R' U R F' U2 
2841. 5.20 R F2 U' R' F R F' R' U 
2842. 3.63 U2 R' F R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
2843. 3.32 R F U' R2 U F2 U R2 U 
2844. 3.42 R F U2 F' U R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
2845. 2.58 R2 U' R2 F R2 F U2 R2 U2 
2846. 2.63 U' F' R U F' U R2 F R' 
2847. 2.25 U2 F U2 F U R' U2 F R 
2848. 2.66 R U' F' U2 F' U F' U2 R 
2849. 2.97 U' R2 U' R' F U2 R F2 U' 
2850. 2.49 U' R2 U R U' R2 U' F' U' 
2851. 6.16+ U F U2 R' U2 F' U2 R' U' 
2852. 2.30 U F' U' R U' R2 U F' U2 
2853. 3.89 U R' F' R' U2 F R2 U' F 
2854. 3.34 F2 U F' U2 R2 F R U F' U' 
2855. 2.20 R' U2 F U R2 U2 F U2 R' 
2856. 2.45 R2 U R F' R U2 R U' R' 
2857. 3.84 U2 R2 F' U F R' F U2 R2 
2858. 2.94 F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
2859. 1.94 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
2860. 2.53 R2 U2 F U' R U' R' F2 R' U' 
2861. 3.63 F' R F' R2 U' F U R' F2 U 
2862. 2.80 U2 F' R U F2 U F2 U F U' 
2863. 2.22 U F R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 
2864. 4.09 U R' U R2 F2 U' F R' U' 
2865. 2.87 F' R F U' R U R' U2 F2 
2866. 3.78 U2 R2 U R' F2 R' F2 R' U' 
2867. 3.16 R F R' U' F R' U2 F2 U2 
2868. 2.87 U2 F R U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' 
2869. 2.05 R U2 F R' U F2 R2 F' U2 
2870. 2.08 F' R' F U2 R' U F2 U' F' U' 
2871. 6.29 F2 U F' U2 F R F' U R2 U2 
2872. 2.20 R F2 R F' U2 R' U' R U' 
2873. 2.21 F U' F' U F2 U F R' U' 
2874. 2.39 F' U R2 F' U' R2 U' F R' 
2875. 2.87 U' R U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
2876. 3.13 U2 F' R U2 F' R' F U' R U 
2877. 2.53 U F' R' U F' U R' U R' 
2878. 2.46 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R 
2879. 4.81+ R' U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' R2 
2880. 2.22 F2 U' R F U F' U F2 R' U2 
2881. 5.23 U R2 F2 R' U F R' U2 R 
2882. 2.67 U F' R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U 
2883. 2.78 F' U R2 F2 R' F U' R' U' 
2884. 1.58 F' R2 F' R F2 U' R2 U R' 
2885. 2.74 F' R' F' R2 U F R2 F R' 
2886. 2.90 U F' U' R2 F2 U F R F' R2 
2887. 3.66 U2 R U F' U R2 F' R F' U' 
2888. 2.93 F U R' U2 R' F2 R' U' R' 
2889. 3.58 U' R2 U' F U' R F2 R' U2 
2890. 2.50 F U' F2 R U' R' F R' U2 
2891. 3.78 F' U2 R F2 U' R U F' R' 
2892. 3.03 U R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
2893. 3.55 U R2 U2 F U' F' U F2 R 
2894. 2.35 F2 U F2 U R' F R2 F R' 
2895. 2.15 F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U' 
2896. 2.56 U R U F' R2 U R2 U R2 
2897. 3.79 R2 F2 R U' F2 U R' U2 R2 
2898. 3.40 R' F' U F' R' F U2 F U' 
2899. 2.30 R U' F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R' 
2900. 3.59 F2 U2 F U R' U F U F' 
2901. 2.61 R' F R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U 
2902. 4.17 R F' R2 F' R' U2 F R U2 
2903. 3.98 F U R F2 U F' U2 R U2 
2904. 3.35 U2 F U' R' F2 R' F2 R U2 
2905. 2.98 U' F' R2 U F' R F' R2 U' 
2906. 2.64 F2 U R2 F' U F U R' F U2 
2907. 2.61 U R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' 
2908. 3.44 U R2 U' F2 U' F U F2 U' 
2909. 3.36 F U R F2 R U R2 F U' 
2910. 2.75 F' R2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R' 
2911. 3.41 R' U R U F2 R F' R U 
2912. 1.45 F U2 R U F2 U2 F2 R U' 
2913. 3.03 F2 U2 F U R F' R' F' U' 
2914. 5.10 R U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' U R' 
2915. 3.81 F U' F U' R' U F2 U2 F' 
2916. 2.59 F2 U2 F' R U F2 R' F2 R' 
2917. 2.86 U R2 U' R2 U F' R' U' R U' 
2918. 2.95 U R2 F' U' F' U R2 F2 R' U' 
2919. 3.07 U2 R2 U' F' R F U' F U' 
2920. 2.48 R' U' R F' U2 R F2 U2 R' 
2921. 2.92 R' F2 R F' R2 F' U F U 
2922. 2.32 R U' F U' R F R2 U2 F2 U' 
2923. 4.58 F R' F R2 U' R2 U F U' 
2924. 2.41 F U R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' F' 
2925. 2.97 R F R' F U' F' U R2 U' 
2926. 4.85 U R F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' 
2927. 2.87 F R U2 F' R F R F' U 
2928. 2.83 R' U' R2 F U' R2 U F2 R2 U' 
2929. 5.28 R' F U2 R2 F' R' F2 R U' 
2930. 4.44 U' F' U F U R' F R' U' 
2931. 2.26 R U F U F R2 F U R2 
2932. 3.95 U F R' F2 R U' R2 U' R U' 
2933. 2.29 U F2 R' U R' F2 R' F2 U' 
2934. 4.09 R2 F U R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 
2935. 3.45 R' F U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 
2936. 3.79 U F2 U' R' F2 U F' R2 U' 
2937. 2.28 F' U2 F2 R' U' F' U R' U2 
2938. 2.29 F U2 R' F R U' F2 R2 U 
2939. 4.21 R U2 F2 U F2 U' F U' F2 
2940. 3.01 R' U2 R' U F U' R F2 U 
2941. 3.20 U2 F' R2 F U' R U' F R2 
2942. 3.64 U R2 F' R U2 R U2 F' R2 
2943. 3.33 U2 R U R' F U' R F' U 
2944. 4.78 F R2 U2 F R' F' R F2 U2 
2945. 1.50 R' U2 R U R2 F R F2 U2 
2946. 5.60 F U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' R U2 
2947. 3.54 R' F2 R2 F' U' R F2 R2 U 
2948. 2.52 U' F2 U' R2 U R U F U 
2949. 4.51 F2 R F' U2 F R2 F' R U2 
2950. 4.73 U' F' U2 F' U' R2 F R' F2 
2951. 2.96 U2 F' U' F' R2 U R2 F2 R' 
2952. 3.02 R2 F' U' F2 R U R2 F2 U 
2953. 3.71 R' F2 U R U2 R U' F2 U 
2954. 1.95 U' F U R2 U F' U R2 U' 
2955. 2.57 U F R2 F' R F U' R U2 
2956. 2.22 R2 F R2 U' F2 U R U F2 
2957. 4.29 R F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 R 
2958. 2.47 U' F' U' R F2 U2 F' U' F2 
2959. 2.34 R' U R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' 
2960. 2.70 F U2 R2 F' R' U F2 R U 
2961. 2.93 U2 F' U R2 F U R' F2 R' 
2962. 3.91 F' R' U' F' R U2 F R2 U' 
2963. 4.36 U' R2 U' R U R' F R2 F2 
2964. 2.47 R F2 R' F2 R' F U' F2 U' 
2965. 2.34 F' R U' F U' R U' R U 
2966. 3.54 F' U2 R U F R U2 F' U 
2967. 2.35 R' F2 R U' R2 F R2 F' R U' 
2968. 3.65 R2 F2 R U' R U R' F R2 U2 
2969. 2.17 R F R2 F U R' U2 F2 U' 
2970. 1.95 U2 R' U' R' F U2 F' U F 
2971. 1.34 R U R' F' R2 U F R2 U2 
2972. 2.17 F' U' R2 F U2 R' F R U 
2973. 3.60 F2 R F2 U' F R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
2974. 2.18 F' U2 F' U' F2 U R' F2 R' 
2975. 4.92 F R' F R F U' F R U' 
2976. 3.89 U' F R' U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 
2977. 3.27 F2 U' F' R2 F' R' U' R' U2 
2978. 3.11 R2 U' F U F R U R' U2 
2979. 2.83 U' F U2 R' F U' F2 U' R' U2 
2980. 3.17 U2 R' F' R U' R U' F' U' 
2981. 2.87 F U2 R U' F R2 F R2 U 
2982. 5.63+ R2 F U F2 R2 U2 R' U F' 
2983. 2.06 R U2 R' F U' F2 U2 R' F' U2 
2984. 4.21 F' U2 F R' F R' F2 U F R' 
2985. 2.43 F R' F' R U' R U' R U' 
2986. 2.79 F U' R' U2 R F' R' F2 R' 
2987. 4.92 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U R2 U' 
2988. 3.77 F2 R' F U R' U R2 F' U2 
2989. 4.01 F' U F' U R' U R' F' R 
2990. 2.16 F R' U' F U' R F R2 U' 
2991. 3.09 U2 R F' R F' U2 R U' F' U' 
2992. 2.53 F' U2 F' R' F U2 R2 F' R' 
2993. 2.30 R F2 U F' U R2 U' F' U2 
2994. 3.09 F U' R2 U2 F' U' R U' F2 
2995. 3.41 F U R U2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 
2996. 3.99 R2 U' F R' U F2 U2 R U' 
2997. 2.36 U R' F' R F' R2 U F' U 
2998. 4.99 F U R' U R' F2 R F U2 R' 
2999. 2.58 U2 R' U' F R' F U F2 R' 
3000. 2.41 F U R' U2 R F' R2 F R2 
3001. 3.63 R' U2 F' U F2 U R2 F R 
3002. 2.30 R F' U' R F U' F R2 U' 
3003. 2.99 U R' U2 F R2 F U2 F U' 
3004. 2.37 R F R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
3005. 5.46 U' F' U F' U2 R F R' U 
3006. 2.49 F2 U2 R F' R F' R2 F U' 
3007. 4.84 U' R' F U2 R F' U F' U' 
3008. 1.88 F' R2 U' R U2 F U2 F2 U' 
3009. 5.85+ R2 U R2 F' U F' R F' R' U' 
3010. 4.19 F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' F R2 
3011. 2.02 R F2 R F' U R2 U' F U2 
3012. 2.87 U F U2 F' U F U' R2 U' 
3013. 3.21 U2 R' U R' F2 R' U R U2 
3014. 5.41 U' F U2 R' U' F R2 F U 
3015. 3.63 F U R U2 F2 R F R' U' 
3016. 3.32 U' R U2 F2 R U2 F' U F 
3017. 2.20 U2 R U2 F R F' R2 U' R2 
3018. 4.36 F' R' U' F U' F' U F2 U 
3019. 3.20 U R2 U F' R F2 R F2 R' U' 
3020. 3.45 F2 U F2 U' R2 F R' F' U' 
3021. 5.66 F2 R U2 F U R U2 R F 
3022. 2.68 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R F U2 F' 
3023. 1.99 R U' R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 
3024. 3.02 F2 U' F U2 F R U' R2 U 
3025. 2.81 U2 F' R F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
3026. 2.72 R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F R U2 
3027. 3.20 R' U2 F U F' U R F' R2 U' 
3028. 2.57 U2 F2 U F' U F U2 F2 U' 
3029. 2.04 F U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 R2 U' 
3030. 3.96 F' U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2 R 
3031. 2.65 R F R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U 
3032. 3.77 R U' F' U F2 U' F2 U R2 
3033. 2.88 U2 R' F' R' F' U R2 F' R' U 
3034. 2.81 F' U R' U' R U2 R' F U2 
3035. 3.36 F2 U2 R F U2 F' U2 R U2 
3036. 2.84 F U' R2 F R2 F2 U' R' F2 
3037. 3.97 U R' F' R2 F U' R F' R 
3038. 2.22 U2 F' R U' R2 U R2 F R U2 
3039. 6.76 U' R' F R U2 R' F' U2 F' 
3040. 3.31 F U2 R F' R F' U' F R U' 
3041. 3.03 R' F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U2 F' 
3042. 2.55 U' R2 U' F U2 F R2 U R 
3043. 2.35 R2 F' R' U2 R F' R2 F2 U' 
3044. 5.82 R U' R U F' R2 F2 R' U' 
3045. 2.68 U' F' U' R2 U' R' U R' F2 
3046. 2.65 R F R2 U' R' F' U2 R F 
3047. 3.51 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 R F' R' 
3048. 2.53 F2 U R' U2 F R2 U' R' U 
3049. 2.98 U2 R2 U R F2 R' U' R2 U' 
3050. 4.76+ R2 U R' F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
3051. 4.39 R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U' F U' 
3052. 4.46 R F2 U F' R2 U F2 R' U' 
3053. 3.16 U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U 
3054. 2.59 U R2 U2 F R' F' U2 F R' U' 
3055. 5.78+ U F' R' F U' F R' F U' 
3056. 5.19 U2 R U F' R2 U R F' R' 
3057. 3.30 R F2 U2 F' R2 F U' R U 
3058. 2.06 U R U' F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' 
3059. 2.42 R2 F2 R U' F2 R U2 R F 
3060. 1.90 R2 U' F2 R F' R F U F2 
3061. 3.68 U' R U R2 F' R2 F R2 F U' 
3062. 3.04 F2 R' U2 F R' U R' F2 U' 
3063. 3.63 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' U' R' U 
3064. 2.31 R' U R' F R' F' U R' F' 
3065. 2.02 R U' F R2 U' F U R' U2 
3066. 3.18 F2 R2 U F' R' U F R' U' 
3067. 2.52 F2 R U' F U2 R U2 F' U2 
3068. 3.26 F R' F2 R F U2 F U' F U 
3069. 3.82 F R' F R U R' U2 R2 U' 
3070. 2.81 F2 U2 R2 F R F U2 F2 R' 
3071. 2.21 R U F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' 
3072. 3.51 U R' F2 U F2 U2 R' F' U 
3073. 5.18 F2 R U' F2 U2 R' U' R U 
3074. 2.89 R U' F U2 R2 F' U' F U' 
3075. 3.75 U R' U2 R U2 F2 U' F U' 
3076. 2.25 F' U2 F' R F2 U F2 R2 U2 
3077. 3.50 R2 F2 R U F2 U F' U F2 U' 
3078. 2.83 U' R' U F' R U' R F' R 
3079. 3.22 U R' F U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 
3080. 5.70 R F' U' R U F2 U2 R F' 
3081. 2.37 U2 R' F R2 F' R' U' R2 F U2 
3082. 2.57 R2 F2 U F U F' R2 F R 
3083. 3.37 R2 F' R F2 R F R2 F' R' 
3084. 3.36 R' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
3085. 5.21 F' R U2 R2 U' F2 R' F U2 
3086. 3.63 U2 F' U F2 U' R' U F2 R' 
3087. 5.47 F2 R' U R2 U F2 R F R2 
3088. 1.90 F' R2 F' U' F2 R F' R' U' 
3089. 3.21 F R F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 
3090. 2.96 U' R2 F2 U2 F' U F R U 
3091. 2.05 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U 
3092. 2.71 R' U' R2 U' F2 R F2 U2 F' 
3093. 2.50 U2 R F2 U' F2 U R U' R U 
3094. 3.90 U R2 U F2 U F' U F' R' 
3095. DNF(1.87) U F2 U R2 U R U2 R' U' 
3096. 2.44 R' F2 U' R' F R2 F R' U' 
3097. 2.92 F R' F U F U2 R' U' R' 
3098. 2.92 U' R' F2 R' U' F' R' U F2 U2 
3099. 5.40 U F' U' R U' R2 U F2 U 
3100. 1.95 U2 R U F2 U F R2 U R' 
3101. 2.41 F U' F R2 U F2 U R' F 
3102. 6.84 R U R F2 U2 R' F R' U2 
3103. 2.90 U2 R2 U' R F R' F2 U' F2 
3104. 3.91 R' U' R2 U2 F' U' R' F2 R' U' 
3105. 2.32 F2 U' F' R F' U R' F R' 
3106. 2.00 R' F2 U F U' F2 U R2 U 
3107. 1.95 U' F U' F2 U' F U2 F' U' 
3108. 4.47 R U' R2 F U2 F2 U' F' U 
3109. 2.69 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' F' R U 
3110. 4.36 F U' F' R' F U' F R' U' 
3111. 3.29 U R U' F U' R2 F U' R 
3112. 3.71 F2 R U' F R2 F2 U' F' U' 
3113. 1.62 U F R2 U' R2 U F2 U F 
3114. 3.10 F' R' U2 R F2 R U' F2 R' 
3115. 3.69 R2 F' R F' R2 U' F U' F2 U 
3116. 1.91 F' U2 F U R2 F' U' F U' 
3117. 3.67 U R F' R F R2 U2 F U2 
3118. 3.54 U R' U' R U' F R F R2 U2 
3119. 3.81 F' U F U' F R' U R2 F2 
3120. 2.83 R F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U' 
3121. 2.57 U2 R F U' R2 U F' U R' 
3122. 3.08 U F' R' F U' R' F U2 R' 
3123. 2.85 U F2 U R U2 F R' F' U' 
3124. 6.42 F U F' R' F U2 F2 R' F' U' 
3125. 3.63 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' F' 
3126. 2.54 U2 F U' F2 U' R U' F U' 
3127. 2.81 F2 U' R U R2 F R F2 U' 
3128. 3.35 F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R' F U' 
3129. 3.58 R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
3130. 2.60 R F' U F R2 U R U2 R2 
3131. 2.73 U R' F2 R2 F' R' U' F' U' 
3132. 6.61 U' R' F2 U' F2 U' R F R' U' 
3133. 5.94+ F2 U2 F U' R U' R U' R 
3134. 3.15 R F' U2 F R F2 U F2 U2 
3135. 3.27 F U' R F U' F2 R2 F' U 
3136. 3.50 F U' F2 U F2 U' F2 R U2 
3137. 2.42 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 
3138. 3.89 U R2 F2 R U2 R' F' U F' 
3139. 2.11 R' U' R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U 
3140. 2.75 U' R F2 R F2 R' U2 F R' 
3141. 4.97 F R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F U2 
3142. 2.75 F' U' R' F2 U R' F2 U R2 U' 
3143. 5.42 F U F R2 U' F R U' F2 
3144. 3.10 F2 R' F U' R2 U' F U R' U' 
3145. 2.58 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 F' U' F U2 
3146. 3.94 U2 R2 U' F R2 F U F2 R' U' 
3147. 3.63 R' U' F' R' U2 R' F2 U' F' 
3148. 2.48 U' R' U2 R F2 U2 R F' R2 
3149. 2.41 R2 F' R F R2 U2 F R2 U2 
3150. 2.19 U F2 R U2 F2 R U F' U' 
3151. 2.25 U' F' R F2 U' F' R U F' 
3152. 3.74 R U' R' U' F2 R2 F' R' U2 
3153. 2.32 F2 R F' R' U' R2 U2 F2 U2 
3154. 3.66 U R' F' U' R2 F2 U' F U2 
3155. 3.11 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F2 R F U' 
3156. 2.68 F' U2 R' F' U' R U R' U' 
3157. 3.02 U2 F' U' F U2 F2 R2 F' R 
3158. 4.15 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F R' F' U' 
3159. 4.12 R' U R U2 F2 R2 F' U' R 
3160. 2.61 R2 F' R2 F' U F' R2 F U' 
3161. 3.09 R' F U R' F' U F' U F2 
3162. 2.69 R F U' R2 U F' R F2 R2 
3163. 2.65 U2 F R2 F' U R U' R' U' 
3164. 3.67 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
3165. 3.34 R F' R U' F U F R' U 
3166. 3.53 R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 U' R2 
3167. 4.40 R' F' R F2 R2 U2 F' R U2 
3168. 4.62 U2 R' U' F U2 R' F R2 F2 
3169. 1.79 F' U R2 F U2 F U2 F2 U2 
3170. 4.21 R' U R U2 R F' U' R2 F2 U 
3171. 2.87 U F' U' R' F2 U2 R F' U' R2 
3172. 2.90 U R' U R' F' U' F' U R U' 
3173. 3.35 F2 R' F U' R U F2 U R2 
3174. 3.30 U2 F' U R U R2 F2 U F' 
3175. 2.65 U2 R F R2 U' F R' F' U 
3176. 2.71 U R' F U' F2 U F2 R' U2 
3177. 4.86 U' F R2 U F2 U2 F' R U2 
3178. 1.68 F' U2 F R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 
3179. 2.79 R F' R' F2 U F R2 F' R2 U' 
3180. 3.91 U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R F2 U' 
3181. 3.12 R F R' F2 R F R2 F R2 
3182. 3.85 F2 U' R' F U2 F' R2 U2 F' 
3183. 3.39 F' U R2 F2 U F R2 U R2 U' 
3184. 2.44 R U2 R U' R F' U2 F U' 
3185. 2.76 F2 U' F R' U2 F R U' F2 U2 
3186. 2.09 R2 F2 U' R U2 R U2 R U' 
3187. 3.35 F2 R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' 
3188. 5.59 R' U F U' F' U R2 U' R 
3189. 4.09 R2 F' U' F2 R F2 R U2 R' 
3190. 2.56 R2 F2 R U' R F U' R' U2 
3191. 2.53 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F R F R2 U2 
3192. 0.93 R F2 U R U' R' F' R' U' 
3193. 2.55 F R2 U F' R U' F R U 
3194. 3.32 U2 R2 F2 R U2 F' R' U2 R2 
3195. 3.89 R F U' F' U F2 U F U 
3196. 3.61 F R2 U' F R2 U' F' R U' 
3197. 2.53 F' R U2 R U' R2 U F' R 
3198. 2.05 F' U2 R U R F2 R U2 F' 
3199. 2.76 R U F R F R' U2 R2 U2 
3200. 3.41 U' R' U2 F' U F2 U R2 U' 
3201. 5.03 U' R F U2 R2 F R F2 R U2 
3202. 2.42 R U R' F U' R' F R' U 
3203. 2.72 U2 F2 R F' R U2 R' U2 F' 
3204. 3.21 F U' R2 U R2 F' R' U2 R2 
3205. 3.25 F2 U F' R U2 R F' R F 
3206. 4.84 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 
3207. 2.09 U' F' R' U R2 F' U' R' U 
3208. 3.92 U R' U F R U' R2 F' U 
3209. 4.06 F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 F' R2 U' 
3210. 4.99 F2 R U2 R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
3211. 1.80 U2 R U' F' U2 F U2 R' U' 
3212. 2.68 R2 F' U R U R' U' F2 R' 
3213. 4.45 F U R U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 
3214. 2.30 U2 F' R U' R2 F U F2 U 
3215. 3.41 F2 U2 F' U R' F2 R' U' R2 U' 
3216. 5.19+ U R' U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
3217. 2.12 U' F U' F R' U' R F2 R2 
3218. 3.20 R' U' R U' R2 U F R2 F' 
3219. 3.17 F' U R U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 
3220. 3.46 R2 U2 R F U' R2 F' R U 
3221. 3.08 R F R' U2 R F2 R2 U R' 
3222. 2.65 R' U F' U2 F' R' U2 F R' 
3223. 2.46 R F R' F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 
3224. 1.71 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F U' R' 
3225. 2.87 U F' R U R2 U F' U2 R2 U' 
3226. 3.50 R2 F U' R F R2 U2 R' U 
3227. 2.79 R F2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 F U' 
3228. 1.92 U R2 F U2 F R' U F R' U' 
3229. 5.02 U' F U2 R F2 R F U' F 
3230. 3.25 F U' R F' R F' R U2 F 
3231. 2.38 R' U' R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R 
3232. 2.22 U F' U' R2 F U2 R2 U' R 
3233. 4.34 F U R' F2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' 
3234. DNF(1.92) F2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 
3235. 3.23 U' F' U R U R2 U2 F U' 
3236. 2.17 R' U F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
3237. 3.41 F2 R F2 R' U2 F U' R2 U' 
3238. 2.54 R2 F' R2 U2 F R U2 F2 U2 
3239. 1.72 U2 F U R' U R' U F2 U' 
3240. 3.81 F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 
3241. 5.08 U' F U F' R2 F' R F' R2 
3242. 1.90 U2 R U' R2 U' F U' R2 U 
3243. 2.70 F U R2 F U' R' U F2 U 
3244. 2.27 U' F2 R U F U' F U' R' 
3245. 3.58 U2 F' R U2 F2 R' F' R2 U 
3246. 2.34 F' R F' U2 R' U2 R' F U' 
3247. 2.85 R' F2 R' F R2 F' R' F' U2 
3248. 2.41 R2 F' U' F R' F' U F U' 
3249. 2.42 F2 R F' R2 U R' U' R F U' 
3250. 3.35 U' F R' U F' U2 F' U2 R' 
3251. 4.87 F' U' R U F2 U' F R2 U2 
3252. 3.98 R U' F' U2 R2 F U F2 R 
3253. 3.17 F' U R2 U F U F R U 
3254. 1.92 R2 U F R' U F' U' F R' 
3255. 2.43 R' U2 R F U' F2 U2 R' U2 
3256. 2.65 F' R F R2 U2 F' R2 U' R' 
3257. 2.54 F' R U2 F R' U F2 U' F U 
3258. 2.38 F2 R U2 R U' F2 R2 U R' 
3259. 3.20 F R2 F' U R' U F2 U' R U' 
3260. 1.86 F' R U' F U' F' U2 R2 U' 
3261. 2.94 F R2 U' R2 F' U2 F' U R2 
3262. 3.39 F R' F R' F R2 U F' R2 
3263. 3.50 F' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U R2 U' 
3264. 3.68 U F' R' F U' F2 R F' R' 
3265. 3.98 U F' R' F U' F2 R F' R' 
3266. 4.77 R2 F' U' F R2 F' U2 R2 U2 
3267. 2.25 F U' F R2 U F' R2 F' U2 
3268. 2.88 R' F2 U F' U2 R' U R U' 
3269. 3.68 U' R' U2 R' U F R' U F' 
3270. 3.46 U R' F' R2 F R2 U' F U2 
3271. 7.00 F' R2 F U2 R' F R2 F' U' 
3272. 4.99+ F' U' R2 U' F2 U R' F' R2 
3273. 1.33 F' R2 U2 R2 U R F2 R' U' 
3274. 3.14 F2 R2 F U' R F U2 F U' 
3275. 3.08 U R U2 R' F R F2 U F2 
3276. 4.20 F2 U' R F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R' 
3277. 3.06 R F U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F' U' 
3278. 4.34 R2 F' U2 F' U' F U' F' U 
3279. 3.40 F' U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U R2 U' 
3280. 2.61 R2 F2 U R2 U F U' F R 
3281. 3.52 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F R2 F 
3282. 3.77 F2 U' F R' U R' U' R' U' 
3283. 4.23 R U' R2 F2 U R F R' U' 
3284. 3.31 R F U' R' F R2 U' R' F U' 
3285. 7.05 R' F2 U R' U2 R F2 U2 R 
3286. 2.26 F R' F' U R' F R2 F2 R2 
3287. 2.31 U' R U' F' R2 U R' U F2 U' 
3288. 1.96 U2 F U' R F' U' F' U' R 
3289. 2.89 F R' U' R U R2 F' R U2 
3290. 2.40 R' F2 R U' R U2 F' R F 
3291. 3.65 U F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 R2 F' 
3292. 1.57 R' F2 U' F U' F2 U' F2 U 
3293. 3.97 R' F' U2 F U' R' F R' F 
3294. 2.28 F' U' R F2 U' F U F' U2 
3295. 2.97 R U' R2 U2 F U' F' R U2 
3296. 3.20 R F' R U2 R U F' R2 F U 
3297. 3.46 F R' U2 R' U' R' F R' U 
3298. 3.23 R2 U R F' U2 F R' F2 R' U' 
3299. 3.25 U' R U2 F' R F2 U' F R' 
3300. 3.14 R2 F R' F U2 F' R' F R2 U2 
3301. 3.40 R' F' R2 U' F2 U2 F' U' F U' 
3302. 2.93 U2 R' U' F' U F2 R' F' R' 
3303. 2.80 U' F' R' U' F2 R U F2 U 
3304. 3.00 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U' F2 U' 
3305. 2.37 U2 R U R U2 F2 U' F2 U 
3306. 2.97 R F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F' U' 
3307. 4.94 F' R2 U' R2 U F U2 R' F U' 
3308. 1.43 F2 R2 F' R' F R' F2 R' U' 
3309. 2.41 R U F' U F R' U F' U' 
3310. 2.13 R U2 F' U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U' 
3311. 3.24 U F' U R U R' F2 R' U' 
3312. 2.19 U F2 U' R U' R U' F' U 
3313. 3.39 F R' U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U2 
3314. 5.76+ F R F R2 U R' F2 U R2 
3315. 3.55 U' F U' R' F' U F2 U' R2 
3316. 2.13 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' 
3317. 2.51 F2 U2 R F U2 R' F' U2 F2 
3318. 3.16 R' U2 R F' R F R' F2 U' 
3319. 2.92 R' U F' R2 U R2 F' U' R' 
3320. 2.67 R F2 R2 U' R' U' F' U R' 
3321. 2.79 F R F R' U2 F R U2 F' 
3322. 2.73 R2 F2 R' U R F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
3323. 2.86 U' R2 F' R F' U2 F' R U' 
3324. 2.32 U R' U2 F R2 F' R F' R U2 
3325. 1.76 R2 F' U' F' R2 F U' R' U' 
3326. 1.65 R2 F R' U F R' U R2 U' 
3327. 1.95 R2 F R' U F R' U R2 U' 
3328. 1.93 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U' 
3329. 3.79 U' F2 R' U F' R2 F' U R2 U2 
3330. 4.10+ R2 F2 R F' U' R F' U R2 
3331. 3.25 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 
3332. 2.50 R F' R F2 R' F2 U2 F' U' 
3333. 3.30 R2 F2 U2 F U' R U2 F2 R 
3334. 2.20 F' R U' F2 U' R F' R' U' 
3335. 3.47 F2 R' F2 U F R2 U2 F U2 
3336. 2.52 U2 F2 U F R U2 F R U' 
3337. 3.05 F U2 R' U F2 R2 U' F U' 
3338. 3.49 R2 F2 U R2 U R' F' U2 F' U' 
3339. 3.03 U R U' R' U F' U' R U' 
3340. 4.23 R' U2 F U R2 F' U' F2 U' 
3341. 6.77 F2 R F U R2 U' R2 U' R2 
3342. 2.78 U F2 U F U R2 F' R2 U' 
3343. 2.95 F R F U' R2 U R2 F' U2 
3344. 2.28 R U' F' U R U R' F2 R2 
3345. 4.01 F' U F U R2 U F' R F' 
3346. 3.11 F' R2 U2 F U2 R U R U' 
3347. 2.40 R F2 R2 F2 U' F' U' F2 U' 
3348. 2.16 U' R F U' F2 R F' R' U' 
3349. 2.57 R2 F R' U2 F2 R F U F2 U 
3350. 4.33 U R U' F R2 F U' F' U2 
3351. 4.54 F2 U' R F2 R2 F2 U F' U 
3352. 3.62 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R 
3353. 2.02 R U F' U R' U R2 F2 U 
3354. 3.44 U R U2 R' U' R2 U F R' 
3355. 2.80 R2 F' U2 R' F U F' U2 R2 
3356. 3.18 U F R' F' U2 R F' U F2 U2 
3357. 2.05 R' U F2 U R' U F U2 R2 U' 
3358. 2.85 R2 F U R F' U2 R F' U 
3359. 2.19 R' U2 R F' R U' R2 F' U' 
3360. 2.13 F' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 
3361. 5.27 U' F R U' F U' F' R' U' 
3362. 3.05 R F' U2 F' U' R F2 R2 U' 
3363. 3.77 U2 F U F' R2 U R' U' R2 U' 
3364. 2.62 U' R' U F' U2 F R' F R U' 
3365. 1.61 F' U F U' R F' R2 F2 R2 
3366. 2.79 R' F R2 U' F2 U' F' U R2 U' 
3367. 1.96 R2 U R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R' 
3368. 5.16 F2 U2 F' U2 R U F R' U 
3369. 4.30 R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 U' F U2 
3370. 3.64 U2 F' R' U F U' R2 F' U 
3371. 2.55 U R F U R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
3372. 2.94 U' F' R' U F2 R2 U R' U' 
3373. 3.26 U F' R U F2 U2 R' F2 R 
3374. 2.63 F2 U2 F R U2 F' U R' F2 U' 
3375. 4.88 U F' U R F2 R' F R' U' 
3376. 2.00 R F U R' F U2 F' R F' 
3377. 2.92 R U' R U' R2 F2 U' R2 F' 
3378. 2.11 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F U R2 U' 
3379. 3.20 R F2 U' R' U2 F' R' F' U' 
3380. 2.33 U2 R' U R' F R F2 R' U' 
3381. 2.67 F2 U2 F' R F U' F' R2 U' 
3382. 1.70 R U2 R U' F' R2 F2 U' R2 
3383. 2.74 F U F U R U R2 U R' U' 
3384. 2.24 F R' U' R F R F U2 F U' 
3385. 3.87 F2 U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
3386. 2.33 R' F' U' F R' U2 R' U R' 
3387. 3.73 R2 F' U R U' F2 R2 F' U' 
3388. 2.93 F U2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 R F' 
3389. 2.50 R2 U2 F R' F R' U2 R F2 
3390. 3.40 F' U R2 U R U2 R F2 R 
3391. 2.02 U' R2 F R' F R2 U' F R2 
3392. 2.98 R F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 
3393. 3.31 U' R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 
3394. 2.79 R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F' U' R' 
3395. 2.45 F' R F' U2 R2 F R U' R 
3396. 2.62 R2 F' U' R U' R2 U' F2 R U2 
3397. 3.57 R' F R F' R U2 R F U 
3398. 3.39 R' F' R F' U2 F2 R U' R2 
3399. 2.36 U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U' F' R 
3400. 1.81 F2 U R U2 R U2 F' R' F2 U 
3401. 3.44 U R U2 F U F2 U F2 U2 
3402. 2.40 F R' F' R F2 U F' U' R 
3403. 2.44 F R F2 U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
3404. 3.06 U' F R F2 U2 F' U2 R U 
3405. 2.60 F2 U2 R2 F R U2 F' R F 
3406. 2.98 R2 U R U2 R' F2 U R2 U' 
3407. 2.72 F2 U R' U R' U' R U2 F U' 
3408. 2.46 U' F U F' U2 R' F2 R U' 
3409. 3.48 U' F' U' F2 U2 R U' R U' 
3410. 1.81 U2 F U R U' R U' R' U2 
3411. 4.07 U' R U' F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U' 
3412. 5.04 U R' U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U 
3413. 6.82 R2 F' U R2 U F U' R F' 
3414. 2.47 F2 U F U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' 
3415. 2.86 F2 R F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 
3416. 2.89 R2 U R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U 
3417. 2.94 U2 R F' U R2 F U' R2 U2 
3418. 2.69 F R U2 F' R' F' U R' U' 
3419. 2.78 F2 U F' U F' R' F R' U2 
3420. 3.35 U2 R U R' U2 R' F R2 F2 U' 
3421. 3.51 F R' U' R F2 R U F U2 
3422. 3.13 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F R2 U' F' U' 
3423. 2.75 U F U F2 U F R F2 U' 
3424. 2.14 U' R F U' R U' F U' F2 U' 
3425. 3.54 U' R F' U F U' F U2 R' 
3426. 1.41 F2 U R U R' F2 R' U2 F' 
3427. 2.27 U R F2 U' F' U R2 F' U2 
3428. 3.30 R' F' U2 F U' F' R F' R2 
3429. 2.67 U2 R F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 R' 
3430. 2.15 F' U2 R F' R U' F2 U F2 
3431. 3.31 R2 U' R' F' U F R F2 U' 
3432. 3.41 F' U' F' U2 R' F R2 F R U2 
3433. 3.01 U2 R' U' F R2 U' F R' U2 
3434. 3.70 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R U 
3435. 5.59 U' F' U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R U' 
3436. 2.30 R2 F2 U' R F2 R U R U2 
3437. 2.54 F U F2 R F' R U R U' 
3438. 2.10 R' F U' R F' U F R2 U2 
3439. 3.95 F' R F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U2 
3440. 2.86 U' F R2 F' U F2 U F R' 
3441. 3.65 F2 R U' R' F2 U2 R F R' U' 
3442. 2.30 U2 R2 U R2 U' R F2 U2 R U' 
3443. 2.97 F2 R U2 F2 U' F' R2 F U2 
3444. 4.65+ F' R U' F U' R2 U F2 U 
3445. 3.85 F U2 F U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 
3446. 2.78 R' U2 R F' R' U R U' R2 U' 
3447. 2.69 R2 F' R2 U' F R' U2 R U' 
3448. 2.59 U2 F R' F' U R U2 R' F' 
3449. 5.01 U' R2 U' R' F' U' F U2 F' 
3450. 1.89 U' R U' R F' U R' F' U 
3451. 2.76 F2 R F U F2 U' R' U2 R' 
3452. 3.88 F2 U' R U R F2 R U2 R U' 
3453. 2.44 F R U' R F' U F' U' F U' 
3454. 2.95 U' F U2 F' R2 F' U R F' U2 
3455. 2.16 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 
3456. 4.44 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' F R' 
3457. 4.25 R2 U' F R' U F' U R F2 
3458. 1.44 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 
3459. 2.31 F' U' F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' 
3460. 4.43 R F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U' 
3461. 2.12 F' U F2 U' F U R' F' U' 
3462. 3.41 R U R2 F2 U' R' F' R' U2 
3463. 2.56 F R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 R2 F 
3464. 4.71 F2 R' F2 R F' R F' U2 F' U' 
3465. 2.15 F U' R' U F2 U R U R' 
3466. 2.64 R' U2 F2 U R2 U R2 F' R2 
3467. 3.48 U F R' U' R2 U2 F R2 U2 
3468. 3.98 F' U F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 
3469. 3.31 U2 R' U F' U' F' R F' U' 
3470. 2.96 F2 R2 F R' U R' U R' F' 
3471. 1.90 R U' F U R2 F' U F2 U 
3472. 1.99 R U' F U R2 F' U F2 U 
3473. 1.83 U2 R' U2 F U' R' U R2 U2 
3474. 3.19 F2 U R F2 U' R' U' R2 F 
3475. 4.12 F2 U' F R' F2 R F2 U R2 U2 
3476. 3.11 U2 F' U' F U R U' R2 U2 
3477. 2.52 R U R' F2 U F' U F U 
3478. 2.90 F' R U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R' U2 
3479. 6.29 U' R U' F' R F' R2 F R' 
3480. 2.40 F2 U2 R U' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 
3481. 2.60 F R' F U2 R' U' F U2 R' U 
3482. 1.92 R' F U' F R2 F R' F' R' 
3483. 3.15 R U' F' U2 F U2 F R' U2 
3484. 2.44 F2 R2 F U F U2 R' F' U' 
3485. 4.51 F2 R2 F' R2 F U R' U F2 
3486. 3.36 U' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 F U 
3487. 3.52 U2 R2 U R' F2 R F' U2 R2 
3488. 3.56 R' U' F U2 R F' U' R2 U2 
3489. 2.20 F U' F2 U' F R F2 U' R' 
3490. 2.63 U R' U R U' F2 U2 F' R U' 
3491. 4.49 F R U2 F R' F U2 F2 U' 
3492. 5.05 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R U R2 U 
3493. 2.78 F2 R' F R2 F' U2 R U' R 
3494. 4.17 F U' R' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' 
3495. 4.99 U2 R U' F U2 R F2 U2 R' 
3496. 2.73 F2 U2 F R' U F R2 U' F' U' 
3497. 2.93 R' F R' U R2 U R2 U' F2 
3498. 1.90 U2 R F2 R U' F' U2 F2 R2 
3499. 4.48 R U R2 F' U' R F R' U' 
3500. 2.63 F2 U F' R' U R U2 F' R' 
3501. 2.64 U2 F' R F' R2 U F2 R' U' 
3502. 3.27 R F2 U F' U2 R2 U' F2 U 
3503. 3.49 R' U F R F' R F2 R' F 
3504. 2.97 U2 F2 U R2 U' F U2 R' F' U' 
3505. 2.37 R' F U' F' U' F R2 U' R2 U' 
3506. 3.01 U2 F' U R U' R2 F2 U R 
3507. 5.51 F U' R' U R2 U' F2 U R2 
3508. 2.85 F U' F' R' F R F' R U' 
3509. 2.75 U F' U' R F2 R' F U2 R2 
3510. 2.67 R2 F2 U2 R F' U R' U R' U 
3511. 3.04 R' U2 R' F' R' F2 R2 U' R' 
3512. 4.00 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U F2 R' U2 
3513. 3.16 R2 F' R U2 F2 R' U F U2 
3514. 2.81 R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' U F U' 
3515. 3.38 U' F R2 F' R' F2 U F R2 U2 
3516. 1.95 U' F U F U2 R2 F U' R' 
3517. 3.37 R' U2 R' U R2 F' R' F R' U' 
3518. 1.70 R2 U F2 U2 F' R U' F2 U2 
3519. 2.47 U2 F R' F R' U F2 R2 F' 
3520. 3.45 F R' F U F U2 R F' U 
3521. 3.78 R U R U2 F' U F' U2 F' 
3522. 1.35 F2 R2 F2 R U' R' U R' U' 
3523. 3.42 U' R2 F U F2 U' F R2 U2 
3524. 4.78 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' 
3525. 4.05+ F R U2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 R' 
3526. 2.92 R U R F2 U' R F R2 F' R' 
3527. 1.56 R F U' R U' F' U R' F' U' 
3528. 2.64 U' R U F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' 
3529. 2.87 F R' U' R F2 R2 U F' R U2 
3530. 4.46 R U2 F' U2 F' R' U F' U2 
3531. 3.17 U' R' F2 U R' F' R U2 F U' 
3532. 2.42 F' R U' R U2 R U' R2 F2 
3533. 2.04 F' U' R U' F2 U F2 U F' 
3534. 3.59 R' F R2 F R2 F R' U' F2 
3535. 2.14 U' R U2 F2 R F' R F2 R 
3536. 4.44 F2 R F2 U' R' U' R F' U 
3537. 2.87 F R' U2 R F2 U2 R' F' U R' 
3538. 2.65 R2 F2 R U' F U2 F' R U' 
3539. 4.20 F U2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U R 
3540. 3.42 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U R' F' U2 
3541. 2.98 R2 F R U2 F' R F' U2 F 
3542. 3.16 R2 U' R F' U' R2 F2 R' F' 
3543. 6.01 F2 R2 U' R U2 F2 U' R2 F' U' 
3544. 2.67 U F' R U F2 R' F U2 R' U' 
3545. 2.79 F2 R U2 F' U' F U2 R' U' 
3546. 3.69 U R2 U' F' U2 R2 U' F2 R 
3547. 2.44 F R F2 R' U' R F2 R' U2 
3548. 2.65 R2 U2 R U2 F R2 U' R' U' 
3549. 3.64 U R' U2 F R' U F R2 U' 
3550. 2.49 R U2 F R2 U' F' U' R U 
3551. 2.44 F2 R U' F' R' U F2 U' R 
3552. 2.03 U' R2 F2 R' F R' F R2 F2 
3553. 2.41 U2 R2 F R' F' R2 F' R U' 
3554. 3.52 U R U' R2 U' R' U F' U 
3555. 2.15 R U' F R2 F' U F2 U F U2 
3556. 2.20 R' U2 R' U' R U2 F2 R' U' 
3557. 4.48 U2 F' U' F R' U' F' R2 F' 
3558. 1.65 U F2 R' F' U2 F' R U2 F' 
3559. 2.61 F R' U' R2 U F2 R2 F' R' 
3560. 2.81 R F' R U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 
3561. 2.76 R2 F2 R U' F U2 R' U2 R' 
3562. 3.60 R U2 R U' R2 U R' F' R 
3563. 3.10 F2 R' U F' R U2 R F2 R 
3564. 2.66 F U F2 U' R' F U' F2 U 
3565. 1.85 U F' U' R U R F R2 F U 
3566. 4.29 U' F2 R U' R2 U F' R' U' 
3567. 2.86 R' U R2 F' R' F2 U F R' 
3568. 2.25 R2 F' R F R' F R2 U2 F' 
3569. 5.21 R2 F' R U' R2 F U2 R' F' U' 
3570. 2.88 R F' R2 F U F' U2 F' U' 
3571. 3.70 F2 R' F U2 R F U R2 U' 
3572. 3.73 F2 R' F U2 R F U R2 U' 
3573. 2.12 U' F U' F2 R' U2 F2 R U' 
3574. 2.52 F' U2 R U' F R2 F2 U' R2 
3575. 2.79 R' U R' U2 F' R2 F R' U' 
3576. 2.63 R2 F2 U' R U' F U F' U' 
3577. 2.69 U2 F R U2 R U F2 R' U 
3578. 1.77 U2 F' R' U R' F2 R U2 R2 
3579. 2.31 F R U' R2 U R2 F' U' F U2 
3580. 2.06 F U2 R' F2 U2 R U R' U' 
3581. 2.96 F' R F2 R U R2 F R' U' 
3582. 3.84 R U2 R' F U' F U F R2 U' 
3583. 2.73 U2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U' R U' 
3584. 2.77 R' U2 F2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U' 
3585. 3.09 R2 F R2 F R' U F2 R2 U 
3586. 2.87 U R' F2 R' U R2 U' R' U' 
3587. 2.04 F R' F U R' U2 R2 F U2 
3588. 2.37 U2 F2 U' F U2 F U2 R' U 
3589. 4.33 R' U F2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 
3590. 5.78 R U R' F R F' R U2 R2 U' 
3591. 1.60 F2 U F2 U R' F U F2 U2 
3592. 3.25 R2 F' R U2 R' U F2 R' F' U' 
3593. 2.46 F R' U2 F2 R U F U F2 
3594. 3.39 U R' U' F R F' U2 F2 R2 U' 
3595. 3.37 R U F2 U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
3596. 2.91 F U' R U' F2 R' F' R' U2 
3597. 4.47 F U F' R2 F' R2 F R U2 
3598. 3.92 F2 R' F' U R' U' R F2 R' 
3599. 3.41 F2 R F' R' F2 U R' U' R 
3600. 3.12 U2 R' U2 F R F' U2 F' U 
3601. 3.94 R U R2 F' R U2 F2 R U' 
3602. 2.71 R2 U F' U' F U' F2 U' R' U' 
3603. 3.84 F' R U' R U F2 U2 R U2 
3604. 2.63 F' U2 R U' R2 U2 F R' U2 
3605. 2.15 U' F R' F' U2 R' U R' U' 
3606. 2.42 R2 U' F R2 U R2 U F2 U2 
3607. 2.62 F U2 R2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U2 
3608. 2.21 F' R U' F' U2 R U R' U' 
3609. 2.14 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' 
3610. 2.32 U' F' R F U' R F2 U2 R' 
3611. 2.74 R F R F U R2 U' R U' 
3612. 4.01 R U2 R' F R' U F2 U2 R' 
3613. DNF(3.12) F U2 R F R U2 F' R2 U' 
3614. 3.27 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F' U' 
3615. 1.66 U' F' U R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 
3616. 4.38 R2 U F' R2 U R U2 F U2 
3617. 1.71 F U2 F R2 F2 R2 F' R U' 
3618. 3.75 U' R F2 U F2 U R2 U F' 
3619. 2.50 F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' 
3620. 2.02 R2 F' U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U' 
3621. 2.78 R2 F' R2 U F' R F2 R2 U2 
3622. 3.60 R U2 F' U R F' R U R' 
3623. 3.28 U2 R2 F' R' U R2 U R2 U 
3624. 4.00 U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F U2 
3625. 2.22 R2 F2 U R F2 U R2 F' R' 
3626. 3.40 R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 
3627. 2.49 F U2 R' U2 R U' R F' R' 
3628. 4.23 F2 U' F R2 F' R2 F U' R' 
3629. 2.10 R' U' R F2 U' F' R' F' U' 
3630. 2.48 U' R U R2 U2 F R' F' U2 
3631. 3.25 R2 U2 R F R' U F2 U' F' 
3632. 3.40 F2 U F R2 F R' F' U F 
3633. 3.46 F R2 U2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
3634. 3.18 U' F U2 R' F U' F2 R U' 
3635. 3.19 R' F' R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
3636. 2.60 U2 R F' U R' F U2 F U2 
3637. 0.86 F' U2 R' U2 F' R U' F' U' 
3638. 2.24 R F U R' U2 F2 R' U R2 
3639. 2.31 R2 U' F R F2 R U R' U' 
3640. 4.02 R U2 R2 F2 U' R F R' F2 U 
3641. 4.72 F' R F U F R2 U2 F' U' 
3642. 3.12 U' R' F' R F R' F2 R2 U2 
3643. 2.52 R2 U' F U F' R2 U F' R' 
3644. 2.29 R F U F U2 F2 U2 F' U 
3645. 3.56 F' R' F2 R F' R F' U2 F' 
3646. 4.96 F' U' F R' U R' U' F' U' 
3647. 2.44 R2 F' R U' F2 U2 F' U R' 
3648. 2.19 R' U F2 U F U' R' F' R' 
3649. 2.32 R2 U R' F2 U2 R' F R U 
3650. 2.67 U' R2 F R2 F2 U F' R2 U' 
3651. 3.21 U2 F' R U' F U' F' R F' 
3652. 2.42 R' U2 R' F' R' F' U' R2 U2 
3653. 4.57 R2 U' R U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 
3654. 2.39 U' R F' R' U2 F U2 F' U2 
3655. 2.26 F2 R F U' R2 F R' F' R' 
3656. 2.95 F' U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U' R 
3657. 3.12 R2 F U2 F U' F U R U2 
3658. 2.62 U2 R2 F' U R2 U' F' U2 F' 
3659. 3.87 R U' R F2 R F U2 F2 U' 
3660. 2.46 R' F U R U' R2 U' R U2 
3661. 2.96 F R2 F U R U2 F' R2 U2 
3662. 4.09 U' R F2 R U F2 U2 R' U2 
3663. 2.62 R' F2 R F2 U2 R2 F' R' F' 
3664. 3.09 U' F R2 F U R2 F' R' F2 
3665. 3.69 U' F' R F2 U R U' R' U' 
3666. 5.58+ R2 F U2 F2 R' F' U F' R' 
3667. 2.05 F2 U2 F R' U F R' F2 U' 
3668. 3.66+ U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' 
3669. 3.44 F U R2 F' R F' U R U2 
3670. 1.98 R' U' R F2 U F' U2 F U2 
3671. 3.32 R' F' U F2 U' R F' R' U' 
3672. 3.65 R2 U' F2 R F R' F U2 R 
3673. 3.86 U R F' U2 F' U F R' U 
3674. 1.73 R2 U2 R F' R2 U' R' U' F2 
3675. 3.38 R' U R2 F2 U' F R' F2 R2 
3676. 2.67 R2 F2 U2 R' F U' F U2 R2 U' 
3677. 4.41 F' R' F R2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 
3678. 2.86 U2 F U' R' F U R' U2 F2 
3679. 3.87 U' R2 U R F2 R' U' R U' 
3680. 2.48 R F' R' F2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
3681. 2.48 R2 U F' U' R U' F R' U' 
3682. 4.54 F' R U' F R' F' U F U 
3683. 3.10 U2 R F2 U2 R' U R2 U F' U' 
3684. 3.55 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U' R U' 
3685. 5.16 F R U2 F R' U' F R2 U2 
3686. 2.75 F' R2 U2 R U F' U F' U 
3687. 5.50 F' R U R' F2 R2 U F' R2 
3688. 4.67 R' F2 R2 F' R2 F' R F U 
3689. 4.03 R' U2 F U' R F2 R' U2 R 
3690. 2.28 U R F2 R' F2 U R U' F' 
3691. 2.33 F' R F' R2 U2 F U2 F U' 
3692. 2.61 F' R2 U F U' R U' R2 U2 
3693. 3.79+ R' U2 R' U R U F' R' U' 
3694. 3.51 R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 F2 R' 
3695. 2.79 R U2 R' F2 R' U R F2 U 
3696. 2.14 U2 F U F2 U R' U F' R2 
3697. 1.71 R F' U' R2 F U' F R2 U 
3698. 3.51 F R2 U' R' F U2 F R U2 
3699. 3.12 R' U F U F R2 U R2 U2 
3700. 3.06 U2 R2 U R U' R' F' R2 U2 
3701. 4.17 F2 U2 F U' F R2 F' U F' 
3702. 3.90 F2 U' F2 R F R2 F R' U' 
3703. 2.92 R2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 R U' 
3704. 3.52 U' F' U F2 R2 U F' U' R2 
3705. 2.68 R U' R2 U' F2 R U2 R2 U' 
3706. 3.30 R' U F' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 
3707. 3.20 U' R2 F' U R F U' F R U' 
3708. 2.08 F' U F' R2 F' R2 U R U2 
3709. 2.59 R F' U2 F' U R' U F R2 
3710. 1.27 R U R2 U' R2 U R F' U' 
3711. 2.52 R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R F2 R2 
3712. 3.19 R' F2 U' F R2 U' F' R U 
3713. 2.80 U' F' U R' F U' F2 R U2 
3714. 1.89 R2 F2 R U2 F' U F' U2 R2 
3715. 3.44 R F R U' F2 R2 U F' U 
3716. 5.46 F2 R' U2 R F' R U' R U' 
3717. 2.14 R' F U2 F R' F' R F2 U2 R2 
3718. 4.80+ R U' F2 U' R' F U R' U 
3719. 1.98 R2 F2 U2 R F' R U2 R F2 
3720. 4.18 R' U F R2 U' F R' F U' 
3721. 3.12 R U2 F U2 F' R U' F R' 
3722. 2.10 R' F2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F' 
3723. 2.65 F R2 F2 U R' F' R F2 U2 
3724. 5.73 R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 F' R' U 
3725. 2.50 R' U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 U' R2 
3726. 2.30 R F2 U2 F U2 F R' U F' U' 
3727. 3.83 R' U2 R F2 R F' U2 R F 
3728. 3.90 F2 R U2 R U2 F U' F2 U2 
3729. 3.20 U F' R' F2 R2 F' U F U 
3730. 3.45 F U2 F U2 F' U F' R2 U2 
3731. 3.55 F R2 F U F2 R2 U R' U' 
3732. 2.97 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U' 
3733. 2.67 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F U2 R' 
3734. 4.26 R2 F U' F R' U R' U' R2 
3735. 2.77 U R' F U2 F R' F R' F' 
3736. 2.90 R' U R' U F2 R' F2 R' U' R' 
3737. 2.41 F' R F' U F2 R' U' R U2 
3738. 2.08 U2 R U' R U' F2 U F' U' 
3739. 6.50 U2 F' R U' R' F2 R' F U 
3740. 2.92 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R' U' F 
3741. 2.54 R2 U R' F R F2 U F U 
3742. 2.65 R U' F U2 F' U2 R' U R' U' 
3743. 1.80 F' U F' R' U R2 F U' F U' 
3744. 1.88 F' U F' R' U R2 F U' F U' 
3745. 2.26 F2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R F' U2 
3746. 3.45 U R U' F U' R2 F U F2 U 
3747. 2.20 U F R2 F' U2 R F2 R' U' 
3748. 2.19 R U R' U F' R' F U' R2 
3749. 3.02 F2 R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U2 R' 
3750. 1.97 U2 F2 R' U R' F2 R U R2 
3751. DNF(2.22) F2 U' F R' U F2 U F' R2 
3752. 2.54 F' R2 U F' R2 F2 R' F' R' 
3753. 2.37 F2 R' U' F2 U' R U R2 U 
3754. 2.92 F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F2 U R' U' 
3755. 4.87 U2 R' U R F2 U2 R' U' R2 
3756. 2.22 U' F' U2 F' R2 U F' R2 U2 
3757. 2.54 R' U R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
3758. 1.84 R2 F R U F' U2 F U' R' 
3759. 2.60 R F' U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U' 
3760. 2.09 F2 R F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 
3761. 3.76 R2 F U' F U' R' U F R' U 
3762. 2.97 R' U F' U2 R F' R U R 
3763. 2.65 R F2 U' R' F2 U F' R' F' 
3764. 6.04 R F' U F2 R' U2 R' F U 
3765. 1.67 R2 U R2 U' F U2 F U R 
3766. 3.89 R2 U' R F2 R' U R U2 F' 
3767. 2.74 U F2 R U' R2 F R2 F' U' 
3768. 1.53 R U' F U F' R2 U R U' 
3769. 2.57 U2 F U R U R2 F' U F' 
3770. 0.90 F U2 F R' F2 R U' F' U' 
3771. 2.90 U2 R2 U F U2 F U F2 U2 
3772. 5.04 U F2 R U R2 F2 U R2 U' 
3773. 3.10 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' U R2 
3774. 3.13 F' U R2 F2 U2 F' R' U R2 
3775. 3.05 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 R 
3776. 2.58 F R2 F U2 R U' F2 R U' 
3777. 2.39 R2 F' U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 
3778. 2.80 F' U2 F R' U2 R' U2 R' F' 
3779. 2.49 F U F2 U R' U' R' F2 R' U' 
3780. 3.39 F U2 R' F U2 F' U2 R' F' 
3781. 2.26 U2 F' U F2 U F2 R' U' R' 
3782. 2.50 R2 U R' U F' U' R F2 U' R2 
3783. 2.41 U R' F' R' F R' U2 R U 
3784. 2.21 R2 F' R2 U R U F R' U' 
3785. 2.86 F2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 
3786. 2.01 R' U2 R F' R U' F2 U R' 
3787. 2.21 R2 F' R2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' 
3788. 2.87 R2 F2 R U2 R' F R F' R2 U' 
3789. 1.45 F2 U2 F U' R F2 U' F' U' 
3790. 3.78 U' R F R F R' U' F U' 
3791. 2.83 F2 U F' U F2 R' U F U2 
3792. 2.45 F' U' R' F2 U' F2 U F' U2 
3793. 2.25 F R2 F2 R2 U R' U R2 U 
3794. 3.10 U2 R F2 R U' F U2 R' F2 U' 
3795. 4.92 U F2 U' R2 F' R F2 R2 F' 
3796. 2.51 R F R' F R' F U' F2 R2 U 
3797. 5.38 U F U' F2 R F' R2 U' R' 
3798. 2.01 U2 R' F' R2 U R' F U2 F2 U' 
3799. 2.39 U2 R F2 R' U' R' U' F U2 
3800. 1.49 R' U F2 U R' U F' R' F2 U2 
3801. 8.23+ R F2 R' F R2 U' R F2 U2 
3802. 4.21 R' U' R' U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
3803. 3.22 U2 F' R' F2 R' F U' R U 
3804. 3.56 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U R2 U F' 
3805. 2.77 F R F2 U' F' R' U R2 U' 
3806. 4.25 F2 R2 U' F' R U' F U2 F' 
3807. 4.06 R U' F U2 R2 F R' U R' U' 
3808. 3.46 R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
3809. 2.69 F' U' R' F R U F' U2 R U2 
3810. 4.61 U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U' F U 
3811. 2.79 R' U' F R' U F2 U R2 U 
3812. 2.53 R2 U' F' U R2 F U2 F2 U' 
3813. 4.37 R' U R2 U' F U2 F R2 U' 
3814. 3.41 R F R' U' R F' U R2 U2 
3815. 2.51 U2 R U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F' 
3816. 2.72 F' R' F2 R F2 R U F' R2 U' 
3817. 2.74 F2 R' F2 R U' R2 U R2 F' 
3818. 2.56 U' R2 F R' U2 F2 U' F U' 
3819. 3.01 U2 F U2 F R' F' R U' R 
3820. 5.66 F U2 F2 R U2 R U2 F' R' 
3821. 3.17 U2 F R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' 
3822. 0.94 R U F R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 
3823. 3.06 F U R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U' 
3824. 2.98 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R U' 
3825. 3.54 U2 F' R F2 R F' R U' R' 
3826. 2.84 R' U F' U R' F R F' U2 
3827. 2.98 U2 F2 R' F R' F R U' R' 
3828. 1.99 R F' R2 U R U R2 U' F 
3829. 3.19 R' U' F U2 F' R U R2 F2 U 
3830. 1.71 R F R' F2 U F' U R F' U' 
3831. 1.99 U2 R2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F' U' 
3832. 3.67 U' R U R F2 U F' U2 R' 
3833. 3.12 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R F U 
3834. 3.59 U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 F U' 
3835. 3.37 U' F U2 F U F' R' F' U' 
3836. 3.28 F U' F' R2 U R' U' F2 U' 
3837. 2.32 R' U R U' F U' F R U' 
3838. 3.21 R U' R2 F R' U R' F U' 
3839. 4.30 F' R F' U2 R2 F U' F' R 
3840. 2.60 R' U' F U' F U2 R2 F' U' 
3841. 2.66 F' U2 F' R2 F R' U2 R' U 
3842. 2.85 U R' F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 R' 
3843. 3.11 R2 F2 U R2 U R' U2 R U' 
3844. 2.80 R' U R2 U' F R' U' F2 U' 
3845. 2.84 U' F R2 U F' R U2 R' U 
3846. 4.13 U' F' U2 F U' R2 F R' F' 
3847. 3.36 U2 F' U2 F R' F R' F' R' 
3848. 2.49 U' F R' F' R F2 U F' R 
3849. 2.07 R' U' R2 F2 U' F U' R F' U 
3850. 2.30 R U F U F R2 U2 F2 U' 
3851. 3.35 U2 R U2 R U' F U2 R F' 
3852. 4.27 F' R F U' R2 F U' R2 U2 
3853. 2.15 F' U R2 U R' U F2 U2 R' 
3854. 6.27 F U2 R' F U' R U F U' 
3855. 2.03 F R2 F R' U2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
3856. 4.94 F' R2 U2 R U' F' U F' U' 
3857. 2.86 F R U' R2 U' R' F2 R' F2 
3858. 2.07 U F2 R' F2 R U' R2 U' F2 
3859. 3.74 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F U' R' 
3860. 2.96 R U R F U R2 F2 U2 F' 
3861. 2.82 F U' R' U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U2 
3862. 2.87 R' U2 R' U' R F2 R F2 U 
3863. 2.18 R2 U R' U R U' R' F' R2 U2 
3864. 2.16 R2 F U2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 U2 
3865. 1.77 R2 F R' U' F' R2 U F U 
3866. 6.04 F2 U2 F' R2 U R U2 R' U' 
3867. 2.48 U F U' F2 R2 U F U' R' 
3868. 3.67 U R F U' R2 U' R' U' F2 U 
3869. 3.71 F' U2 R' U F2 U R F2 R' 
3870. 2.88 R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R2 
3871. 2.32 R' F R' U2 R' U2 F U' F2 U2 
3872. 2.71 R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
3873. 3.87 U F2 U' R' F2 U F U2 R' U' 
3874. 2.82 R2 U2 F2 U' F U F2 R' U2 
3875. 2.71 U2 R F' R F' R2 U F U' 
3876. 3.61 U2 F2 R' F R' F2 R F2 R2 U2 
3877. 2.81 U2 R' F2 U' F U2 F' R' U' 
3878. 5.32 R' F R2 F R2 F2 U R2 F' 
3879. 2.81 F' R2 F' U2 R' F R' U R2 U2 
3880. 4.73 F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U F2 R' 
3881. 3.86 F2 U2 F' R' U R' U' F2 U 
3882. 4.18 R F2 R F' R' U F2 U R 
3883. 1.69 F U F2 U' R U R U F2 
3884. 3.19 U F' U2 R U2 F' R2 U' R' 
3885. 2.80 R F' U R' U' R U' R2 U' 
3886. 3.61 R F2 U2 F' R F' R U2 R' 
3887. 6.73 F R' F2 U R2 F2 U' F R' 
3888. 3.37 F2 R U F2 R' U R' F2 U 
3889. 3.81 U2 F2 R2 U F U' F' U R2 
3890. 2.30 R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 
3891. 1.53 F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U' 
3892. 2.65 F R2 U' F U R2 U2 F R' 
3893. 2.14 U F' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 
3894. 2.91 R U R' U F' U2 F' U' F 
3895. 2.90 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
3896. 4.36 R F' R2 U R F' U' F U' 
3897. 2.36 F U F R U2 R F2 R2 U2 
3898. 2.64 F' U' R2 F R F R' F' U' 
3899. 1.81 U2 R U2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 
3900. 1.83 R F' R2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F U' 
3901. 2.00 U' F R' U R' U2 R F2 U' 
3902. 3.25 U' F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R' U 
3903. 2.47 U F2 U' F2 U' F U R U2 R' 
3904. 2.65 U F R U R U2 R F U' 
3905. 4.06 U R F R' F2 U' F' U2 R 
3906. 3.76 U' R U2 R F2 R2 U' F' U' 
3907. 4.35 U2 F' R' F U F2 R2 U2 R' 
3908. 3.22 R2 F R U2 F2 R F R' F 
3909. 3.28 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F R' U F2 
3910. 2.72 R' U R F U' R' F' U' F2 
3911. 1.89 U R' U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U' 
3912. 2.99 F' U' R' U2 F2 R' U R U' 
3913. 4.30 R2 U F' U2 R F U F' U2 
3914. 2.32 F2 R2 U2 F U' R U' R F2 U' 
3915. 3.16 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 F U2 
3916. 2.82 F R2 U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
3917. 4.34 R2 F R2 U' R2 U R' U' F' 
3918. 4.42 R' F' U F' U R F2 U2 R' 
3919. 2.86 F' R2 F U R U2 R' U F2 
3920. 3.17 U' R' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' 
3921. 2.51 R2 F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R U' 
3922. 2.60 R' F2 U F' R U2 R2 F' U' R2 
3923. 1.97 R2 U' F U' F U2 R2 F' U' 
3924. 3.17 U' R2 F R' U R2 U2 R' U' 
3925. 2.04 R U' R F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 
3926. 4.21 F' U F2 R U F U2 R' U2 
3927. 2.19 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U2 
3928. 4.00 R2 F' R U F U2 F R F2 
3929. 4.35 R2 U' F R2 U' F U F2 R' 
3930. 2.05 R' F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U F2 
3931. 1.93 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
3932. 3.67 R' F R F' U F R' U F' 
3933. 3.65 U2 R' U' F R2 U' R' U2 F2 
3934. 2.68 R' F' R2 U2 R' U' F' U2 R 
3935. 2.73 U R F U2 R2 U2 R U F 
3936. 2.34 F2 U R U' R2 F' U' R2 U 
3937. 3.05 U' F2 R2 U' F U F2 U2 R 
3938. 2.65 R2 F R2 U' R' F R' U2 R' U' 
3939. 3.33 U R2 U' F' U2 F' U F' R2 
3940. 4.06 F2 U R2 F' U F U2 F R U' 
3941. 3.09 R' F' R F2 U2 F' R F R' 
3942. 6.63 R' F U' R U2 R F2 U R2 
3943. 2.22 R' U2 R' U R' F' U2 F U' 
3944. 1.84 F R U2 R F' U2 R F2 R' 
3945. 2.82 F U' F R' U' R F2 R2 U' 
3946. 2.40 F R2 U' F' R F2 R F R2 U' 
3947. 4.93 R2 U' R' U F R2 F R2 U' 
3948. 3.60 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U R2 U' 
3949. 2.20 U2 F R F' R F' U F U2 
3950. 2.51 R F' R2 U R' U2 R U R2 
3951. 3.23 U' F' R2 U' F' R' U' R U2 
3952. 2.87 R' F R' U F2 U' R U R2 
3953. 2.78 R U' R2 U' F U' F R F U' 
3954. 2.65 U' F2 R F2 R F' U' R U' 
3955. 2.70 F' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F' U 
3956. 2.99 R2 F' R' F2 R' F2 U F' U 
3957. 5.40 U' R U2 R F' R2 U F2 U2 
3958. 3.59 F2 U2 R U R F R2 F2 R' 
3959. 5.94 F' U' R2 F U R U' R2 U 
3960. 3.53 R F' U R' F' U F2 R U' 
3961. 3.05 R2 U2 R U R2 U R' F U2 
3962. 4.76 R F2 U2 F R2 F U' R' U 
3963. 5.27 R2 U' R U' R2 F2 U' F R 
3964. 2.73 R' F2 U R' U2 R F2 U2 R' 
3965. 2.31 R2 F2 R F' U F U R2 U' 
3966. 2.68 F U' F' U' F R2 U2 R' F' U' 
3967. 4.00 U R U2 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' 
3968. 4.16 F2 U F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 
3969. 2.85 U' F U F' R' U R' U2 R' 
3970. 2.19 F U2 R F U2 R' U2 R U' 
3971. 2.82 F U2 R' U' R F2 U' R2 U' 
3972. 2.54 R2 U R' F2 U' R U' F' U2 
3973. 2.75 U' F U F' U F2 R F2 U' 
3974. 5.03 F2 R F2 U' R' U2 R2 F' U2 
3975. 1.83 U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R2 F U 
3976. 2.76 F2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 
3977. 2.35 F2 U' R U2 F' U F U' R2 U 
3978. 2.48 U2 F' R' U F' R2 F' R2 F' U' 
3979. 3.95 U' R F R' F2 R2 F' R F U2 
3980. 4.19 U' R F2 U' R F' R' F' U 
3981. 3.03 F' R' F' U F' U R' U R' 
3982. 2.47 F2 R2 U' F R' U R2 F' U2 R' 
3983. 3.22 R F2 R' F U' F R F' U2 R' 
3984. 2.94 F U F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U2 
3985. 4.33 U R' F U' F2 R F2 R' F 
3986. 3.86 U F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U R' 
3987. 2.66 U R F U' F U2 F' R F' U' 
3988. 4.40 R2 F' R2 F R' F R F U2 
3989. 3.79 F2 R F2 R2 F' U R U' R' 
3990. 2.46 R2 U' R' F U' R2 U' R2 U' 
3991. 3.65 F R U' R' F2 U F2 U' R2 
3992. 3.50 U' R' F' U2 F' R F2 R U2 
3993. 3.82 F2 R' U2 R U2 R U R2 F2 R' 
3994. 2.18 F2 U' R2 F2 R U F2 U R' 
3995. 4.65 R' U F' R' F U' F U R' 
3996. 3.36 R U' R' F2 U F2 R2 U R' 
3997. 3.43+ F' R' U2 F' R2 F U2 R' F 
3998. 2.19 R U R' F' R F2 U R2 U' 
3999. 3.10 U' F R' F R U F U2 R' U' 
4000. 1.94 U2 F' R' F2 U R' F R U' 
4001. 2.86 U' R' U' R U2 F2 R' U' R2 
4002. 3.66 U' F2 R' U' R' U2 F U' F2 
4003. 3.62 R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 R' 
4004. 3.83 U R F U' R F2 R' F U 
4005. 3.14 R2 F2 U' F R' F2 U2 R U2 
4006. 1.93 F' R F R U2 F' U R U' 
4007. 2.89 R2 F2 R F U R' U' R2 U' 
4008. 3.42 R U' R2 U F' R F2 U R' 
4009. 1.53 F R' U R U' F U' F2 U' 
4010. 3.25 U' F2 R U F' R U2 R2 U2 
4011. 1.73 F' R2 U R' F' R' U' F' U' 
4012. 3.51 F R' U F' U' R U' R F2 U2 
4013. 2.05 R' U R' U2 R' F2 R' F' R' U' 
4014. 3.45 R2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
4015. 1.18 U' R2 F R F' R' F' R' U' 
4016. 3.28 R F R' F' R F' U F2 R' U 
4017. 2.89 U' R2 F R' U' R F' U F' U' 
4018. 2.20 R' U2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 R' 
4019. 2.41 U2 R F' R' U R' U' F U2 
4020. 2.62 R2 U R U F2 U F' U' R 
4021. 2.88 U F2 R U2 F2 R F' R' U' 
4022. 3.46 U' R2 F' R F' R F' U R2 
4023. 3.74 F2 R U2 R' F2 R U R' U' 
4024. 5.08 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' F R2 U2 
4025. 2.53 R2 F' U R' U R U2 R F' U' 
4026. 3.27 U' F' R U' F2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
4027. 2.66 F' U F R2 U R2 U F2 U2 
4028. 2.84 F' U F' U' F2 U2 R F2 U2 
4029. 2.04 U' R' F U2 F' R2 U F R' U2 
4030. 2.77 R U2 F' U F U2 R F' U2 
4031. 2.24 R' F' U F2 U F2 R2 U R2 
4032. 2.65 R U R2 U F2 R' F R U2 
4033. 7.39 R' U R' F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 
4034. 3.21 F U F R2 U' F U' F U' 
4035. 4.31 F2 U R' F U' R2 U' R' U2 
4036. 2.54 U' R' F U2 R2 F2 U' F' U 
4037. 2.79 U' F' U F2 R2 U' F' R U' 
4038. 2.15 U R' U F' R U R U2 F' 
4039. 4.68 U F2 U F R2 F R2 U' R2 U' 
4040. 2.97 R' U F' R2 U F' R F' U' 
4041. 3.50 U R2 U F2 U2 F' R U2 F' 
4042. 2.13 R2 F' R2 U2 R U' F R U 
4043. 2.68 R' U2 F2 U2 F' U R2 F' U 
4044. 2.24 R2 F' R2 F R2 F' U R U 
4045. 3.62 U' R' U2 F' R U F2 U R' 
4046. 1.69 F' U F2 U' F2 R' F U2 F2 U' 
4047. 4.65 U' F R F2 R F' U' F R2 
4048. 3.77 F2 U' F U' R2 U2 R' F2 R 
4049. 3.45 U2 R' U R' U' R U F U2 
4050. 3.82 F U' F2 R F2 R2 U F' U' 
4051. 2.80 R2 U' F R2 F' U F' U F2 
4052. 1.87 F' U2 R U' R2 U' F' R F' 
4053. DNF(3.23) U2 R U2 R2 U' R F2 U' R' 
4054. 2.72 R2 U2 F U2 F U' R F2 R2 U' 
4055. 3.92 U' F U' F R' U2 R2 F R' U' 
4056. 2.56 U R F2 U' R U2 R F U 
4057. 3.05 F' U R2 U R' F U' F2 R2 U2 
4058. 2.10 U R' U R2 U R' F' U F2 
4059. 1.66 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R U' 
4060. 3.51 U F R F' R2 F' U F' R U' 
4061. 2.21 R2 U2 F' U F2 R U F2 U2 
4062. 1.85 F' R F R U' R' U' R2 F' 
4063. 2.18 F2 U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F U' 
4064. 2.53 R' F U' R F' U' F' U2 F2 
4065. 1.82 F U2 R U2 F2 R' U F' U2 
4066. 1.99 R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U' F2 U 
4067. 2.34 F R' F R F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
4068. 2.58 F' U' R2 F2 U F' R2 F' U' 
4069. 2.85 U' R2 U F2 R' F R F U' 
4070. 3.14 R U F2 U F' U R' U2 R2 U' 
4071. 4.62 R F R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
4072. 1.96 F2 U F2 U2 F' R U' R U 
4073. 1.43 U R2 F U R F U R U' 
4074. 3.36 R' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R' U' 
4075. 2.62 R2 F' U2 F R F2 U F' U2 
4076. 2.24 F2 U R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 
4077. 3.89 U F2 U' F' R U' R2 F2 U 
4078. 3.21 R' U' R F2 U' F R F U' 
4079. 1.55 F' R F R U' F' U F' R' 
4080. 1.27 R' F' U2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
4081. 3.43 U F' R' U F' R2 U F U' 
4082. 4.54 R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
4083. 2.37 F' R F2 R U2 R F' R U' 
4084. 2.69 U F2 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 F2 
4085. 3.26 F R F' U2 R U' F R U' 
4086. 2.11 U' F2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
4087. 3.67 R' U2 F U' F R' U F R2 
4088. 2.70 U' R' U' R2 F R2 F U F2 
4089. 2.71 F2 U2 R U F' U F' U2 R U' 
4090. 2.57 F' R' F2 R' U2 F U' F U 
4091. 1.85 U2 R' U R' U' R U' R2 U2 
4092. 1.84 R' U2 R F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 
4093. 2.50 U' F2 R F' R' F R' U R 
4094. 2.40 R2 U' F U2 R F2 R2 U R' 
4095. 2.10 F2 R' F R F2 U' R' F' U' 
4096. 3.12 F R' U F2 U F' R U2 F' U' 
4097. 3.96 F2 R' F R F2 U2 R2 U2 F' 
4098. 2.44 R2 F U R2 F' U2 F U F2 
4099. 2.28 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U R' F U 
4100. 2.63 R' U' R2 U R2 F2 R' U' F2 
4101. 2.97 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2 R' 
4102. 2.67 U' F2 U' F' R2 F' R F R' U 
4103. 2.25 U' F2 U R2 U F' R F R 
4104. 4.52 U R U' R' F2 U R' F R' 
4105. 4.08 R F' R2 F' R U R F' U' 
4106. 2.66 R F2 U2 F U R' U F' R' 
4107. 5.55 R2 F2 U' R2 F R' F' U R 
4108. 5.51+ U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F' U 
4109. 3.48 F R F2 U' F' R' F2 U2 R 
4110. 3.86 F' R F' R' F2 U F' R U2 
4111. 3.32 R2 U R' F2 U F2 U' F R' U2 
4112. 3.30 R U2 F' R' F2 R' U' F2 U 
4113. 4.00 U F' U' R' F2 R2 F' U' F' 
4114. 3.50 U F U2 F R' U2 R2 U' R2 
4115. 2.19 F U R U' F' R' U2 R2 U2 
4116. 2.09 U' F' U2 R F R2 F' R' U2 
4117. 3.56 U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U R2 
4118. 2.31 F2 R' U2 F R' U' F' R2 F2 U' 
4119. 2.21 F' U R2 U2 F2 U' R F' R' U2 
4120. 4.28+ F2 U R U R2 F' U2 F R2 
4121. 2.49 U' R F2 U' R U F' R2 U' 
4122. 1.93 U R U' R U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
4123. 2.46 R2 F2 R' F R F2 U' F2 U2 
4124. 5.14+ F U' F' R' U2 R U2 R' U' 
4125. 2.73 F R2 U2 R F2 U F' R2 U' 
4126. 3.41 R F R2 F U2 R' F R U 
4127. 3.04 R F' R' F2 R' F U2 F U2 
4128. 1.86 F2 U' R U2 F2 U' F U F' U' 
4129. 2.47 U R F' U' F' U' R2 U' R U2 
4130. 3.11 U2 F2 R F' U R2 F' R' U' 
4131. 4.27 R F' U' F' U R' F R' U'


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2016)

(28.62) L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 R' F D U2 F U' B' D L2 F R

2nd best ever Feet solve, can't reconstruct the whole thing though. I know I did this xcross:

z' R2 B U2 L F' x'

and I'm pretty sure my next pair was:

U R' U R U' y R U' R'

And I think what happened was that I messed up the white-red pair in some way, giving me F2L 24 (according to the SS wiki) for the red-yellow pair, then R' U' R' F R F' U R + AUF for my LL. I can't figure it out exactly though.

EDIT: Six solves later:

(26.79) D L' D F D' R D B L2 D L2 U2 R B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 B2 L2

Can't reconstruct this either, LL was the lefty version of sexysledge with no AUF.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-24
single: 5.48

Time List:
1. 5.48 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L D2 U B2 D U2 B2

Getting closer...
x2 
F R D L D y'
R' U' R2 U R' U'
R' U2 R U' R' U R 
U2 y' R U R' U' R U R'
y' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r'

7.66 TPS :/


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2016)

OK so I know this is more Feet stuff, but I feel like it deserves another post.

38.17 ao12, includes both the sub-30's from earlier
*40.22 *ao50, this is absolutely insane! Times and scrambles in spoiler below:


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 39.58 B' F2 R2 D B2 D' U' R2 B2 U L2 B' D2 B U2 R' U2 L B U
2. (29.29) B2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 R F' U B F2 D R2
3. 38.75 B R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R D B2 L' R' F' R' F2 R
4. 39.51 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L U B D F U R' F' R2
5. 45.75 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 R F U2 L2 R' B F2 R' F'
6. 39.85 L2 D U2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B' U' R' B U' B2 D' U'
7. 46.11 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L2 U' R2 L U2 R U' L R U B D' L'
8. 33.25 R B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 D' L' B' F L' D B D2 B2 R
9. 44.40 F' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 B' D R' U2 B F2 D U2 B2
10. (58.75) F2 U2 L2 R D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U R B' D' L' F' D' B' D2 L2
11. 35.83 D' L D' F' R L2 F D' F2 B U D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2
12. 41.03 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B F D2 B R2 B2 L D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' R F
13. (58.47) B' R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L D L F2 D' F' U F'
14. 35.31 B2 D B2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U L' U' R' D2 L' F2 D' B F' D2
15. 40.57 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 B' D2 L U L U F D R U L' D2
16. (53.90) B' L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 F' L B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F U2
17. 39.60 B2 F2 L' R' F2 R F2 D2 R' F2 R B' U L' B R B' D' U F
18. 41.02 L' U F2 R F' U2 D B F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B'
19. 38.17 R' B2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 U' L' D' F' D L B2 F' U2 F'
20. 36.42 F' B2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 B U R D2 B2 D' F' U2 L2
21. 42.45 D' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' R' D2 B L' R' B2 D B F D
22. 39.96 U B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 U' R' U' R' D' L' R B U' R2 F2
23. 36.15 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 L2 B L2 D B' L R D' U F L'
24. 42.88 B R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F R' F L U L' R2 B2 L2 B F
25. 40.00 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F U2 B' D2 L B' L' D B2 R2 U2 L' R' U'
26. 39.31 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R U2 B L2 R D2 F' U2 F2
27. (28.62) L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 R' F D U2 F U' B' D L2 F R
28. 42.02 U' F' D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' D' L2 R D2 B' R B' L2
29. 36.95 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D B2 D U B2 R' B2 F' R' U' L' R' F U' B' D'
30. 38.42 D' B2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R B' F2 L F' L U2 R U B'
31. 37.42 R2 F L2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 D U2 F R F2 L D R2
32. 47.93 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 R F2 U' B' D2 R2 D2 U' L' D' F R
33. (26.79) D L' D F D' R D B L2 D L2 U2 R B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 B2 L2
34. 45.11 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 R2 B D2 U F D' B' F L F' R
35. 40.10 F2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 R2 B' D' F2 L' R B' R2 D' F'
36. 42.82 F B' L' F' D' F' U2 L' B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 B2
37. 37.74 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 F' U L D' L' B L' D B2 D'
38. 46.55 F U2 F L2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F D U' L' R' B2 D' F
39. 39.96 L B' D2 B F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 L' U' F D R' B' R' B2
40. 44.77 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' L2 F U' B2 R' B2 L2 F' U R F2 D'
41. 42.21 L2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 L U2 L U' F' U B D' F2 L2 F' D2 U'
42. 44.94 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D R' U R' F D U' B L' F' D
43. 42.46 D2 R' F2 B2 D F B' U' L' U2 R L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2
44. 38.45 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B U' B L F R' F' L' F2
45. 30.11 B' D2 B R' L2 U R' L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F R'
46. 39.43 F2 L U2 R U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F2 D' R' U' R' B' D' R' F' L D
47. 39.46 F' B' D' R B2 D R2 D' L U2 B R2 F L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2
48. 31.64 D2 R F2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' B D2 L2 R' U' B2 L' B2 F'
49. 40.29 R2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' L' F U2 L2 D R2
50. 45.10 B' D2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 U' B L' R2 B' U R2 D L2



Finally, I decided to turn on the camera for a few solves, and I got a fullstep 30.11 as well a 36.84 ao5 on cam! I'll be uploading those shortly.


----------



## Meow (Dec 24, 2016)

Average: 7.63
Best: 6.65
Worst: 10.35
Mean: 7.98
Standard Deviation: 1.42

1: 7.38 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' F' D F2 R U' R' B' L' B2
2: (10.35) B2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B U R' B' L U B' L2 D' B
3: (6.65) F' L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 R2 D' R2 F D2 B2 F' L' B2 F'
4: 6.71 D' F2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 B' U2 B' L B2 L U L' F L'
5: 8.80 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' D F2 U2 F2 R' U F U2 L2

How do I screw up so bad on the last solve.. the scramble was easier than the 6s but my hands were just too shaky


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 24, 2016)

Meow said:


> Average: 7.63
> Best: 6.65
> Worst: 10.35
> Mean: 7.98
> ...


RIP. I did the last scramble, and I got a pll skip


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 24, 2016)

R B' U2 B2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 L R2 D' L' U F R2 U'
7.29
Low-7 nice!!!


Spoiler



inspection: x2 y
Cross: F L (2/2)
Pair 1: R U' R2 (3/5)
Pair 2: U R U y' R U' R' (6/11)
Pair 3: U L' U' L y' U' L' U L (8/19)
Pair 4: y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R (7/26)
OLL: Lw' U' L U' L' U2 Lw (7/33)
R-PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U (14/47)
tps = 6.44

Also could have had 4 cancellations with OLL.

Could Have been sub-7 easy:
inspection: x2 y
Cross: F L
Pair 1: R U' R2
Pair 2: U R U y' R U' R'
Pair 3: L U L' U L' U2 L y' L' U L
Pair 4: y' R' U' R
OLL: F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'
PLL Skip: U


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 24, 2016)

I forgot to post this, I got it Wednesday I think
4.86 LL skip No AUF
Kills my old PB of like mid 5s i think
U2 B2 L B2 L' D2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 F' R' D2 R2 D' R' D2 R D
z’
U2 R2 F R U L U L’ D // cross + preserve 2 pairs
L’ U L U R U’ R’
y’ U2 L’ U L U’ L U L’
y’ U’ R U’ R’ U y L’ U L
Only my 2nd timed LL skip i can remember


----------



## Cale S (Dec 24, 2016)

1:01.52 feet avg100


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2016)

Improved 3x3 PB's even more:
Mo3: 11.198
Ao12: 12.588
Ao50: 13.349
Ao100: 13.505

going for sub 14 Ao1000 (630 solves in)


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 25, 2016)

tfw u turn christmas eve into halloween:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-24
avg of 5: 6.66

Time List:
1. (9.96) D2 L' F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R U2 R2 D B F D B L' R' F2 U R' 
2. 6.61 D R' U' F' L F' U' F' D2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 U' 
3. 6.66 L' U2 B U2 B2 F L2 D2 B R2 D2 L' B F2 U2 B U B' F' L' 
4. (5.85) D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 B F L' D' F R2 U' L2 F' L2 
5. 6.71 B' R D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 B' D U B D2 F' L R'

closeish to pb, gotten like 4 sub-7 avgs this session, so only kind of mediocre


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2016)

lol wat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-25
avg of 12: 8.20

Time List:
1. (6.67) B' L D' R2 U F R U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' L' U2 R' B2 U2 D'
2. 9.37 B' L2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B F' R' B D L' U' L2 F D2 F' U
3. 7.56 D' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 R B2 F R2 U' L B' D L2 F2 R2
4. 7.78 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' D B2 D' L U' R U F R
5. 8.31 L2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 B R2 L' U F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 F
6. (9.54) L B2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L R U F2 R' U R D R
7. 7.52 R2 B U2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 D' L2 F U F2 L' U' R U'
8. 7.17 R D2 L U2 F2 L D2 L B2 R' U F D2 B' U2 L2 D' U2 L
9. 7.54 R2 U R B' D' L2 B2 R U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B2
10. 8.86 L' R' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 R' D' B D U' F' R' D L U2 R
11. 8.92 L' R D2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B U2 L R2 D' L' B D
12. 8.90 B2 U2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' U2 B' L F' U B U B D2

Solves 5-9 make a 7.79 avg5, both PBs. 9.18 avg100 too, once again really close to PB


----------



## asacuber (Dec 25, 2016)

I liek 5x5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-25
single: 2:20.03

Time List:
1. 2:20.03 U' L2 Uw Fw' L Rw' Dw2 Bw2 B' Lw2 L' Fw2 Bw Dw' Rw2 L' U Dw2 F' Bw Uw2 Rw' D' Dw' Rw' L' Uw' Bw' B' Uw2 F2 Uw F U2 Bw Lw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' Dw B Fw2 Rw2 Uw D2 Fw' B2 D' L2 Rw Bw Fw' R2 Fw Bw R' Lw2 Fw Lw2 D'


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 25, 2016)

Finished the 42695 Cube marathon with 6 days to spare!
Some statistics:
Start Date: 15th of August 2016
End Date : 25th of December 2016
Total time spent solving: ~6 Days 16 hours
19920 3x3 Solves ~57 hours
10000 2x2 Solves ~11 hours
1500 Skewb Solves ~3 hours
400 Pyraminx Solves ~1 hour
8700 3x3 OH Solves ~54 hours
1675 4x4 Solves ~20 hours
500 5x5 Solves ~12 hours

New PBs:
3x3: 5/12/50/100
4x4: 1/5/12/50/100
5x5: 1/5/12
3x3 OH: 1/5/12/50/100
2x2 : 1/5/12/50/100

Very worth it. But will probably not do as many solves in the first half of 2016


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 25, 2016)

christmas cubes 
WuShuang, WuHua, YuXin 7x7, YuXin 9x9, QiYi Magnetic Bell Pyra
1:28.41 5x5 PB single, 1:37.95 PB avg5, 1:41.12 PB avg12
also 21:16 9x9 single, first attempt


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 25, 2016)

pb yesterday but just slow enough for me to b salty:


Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-25
avg of 12: 7.03

Time List:
1. 6.98 F L2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R B2 F R' D' F' D' R2 D' L' 
2. (5.22) B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R' F2 D R' U B F2 D' R 
3. 6.90 L' D L2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' F' R' D U2 L' B' U2 
4. 7.54 L2 F R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 U L F' U2 B2 F' L' B2 R' 
5. (9.75) B2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L R2 B R U B' F' D' L U2 L' R2 
6. 7.19 D2 L B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L' F L U2 R' B' L' R2 U R D' 
7. 7.30 F' D2 R' U F2 U2 R L F' B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 
8. 7.69 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 R' B2 U2 L D2 R2 U' F' L' D R D B U B2 L 
9. 6.92 F B' U' D' F' L' U D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 R B 
10. 6.53 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L B L' B' D2 U' L' D' U' B2 R' 
11. 7.17 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 R' U F2 R D F L F' R F' 
12. 5.99 F D F2 D F2 R2 D' U' L2 U' F2 L2 B' D L U' B U' R

Merry Christmas up in here


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 25, 2016)

YEESSSSSSS
OH ROUX
Average of 12: 23.26
1. 23.62 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F U B2 R2 F D2 F' U' R F2 
2. 18.30 U F B' D' R2 L U2 R2 L' F L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 R2 
3. 25.26 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R F U L2 B' L D2 U' L2 D R' 
4. 21.76 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D U' F' D' R B U F' D' R D 
5. 23.90 F' U2 D2 L' U R' B D2 F' B2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 
6. 22.39 L' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D F U2 F2 U2 L B' U' B2 U' 
7. (16.59) B2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 R' D R2 U' L U' R' F R D2 U2 
8. 22.62 B U R2 L U B2 R' D L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 
9. 25.80 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U' L2 F2 L' U2 B D' B U' 
10. 25.14 B L2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D F2 R B2 R' U' L R' F' U 
11. 23.84 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L' R2 D' R2 U L2 D B F2 D 
12. (26.02) R D2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' F R F' D' F2 U2 F' U F2 R


----------



## Cale S (Dec 25, 2016)

8.08 square-1 single
(3, 2) / (4, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-2, 0)
silly

5 solves later, 8.29
(0, -1) / (4, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4)
not very silly, good solve


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 26, 2016)

i guess this isn't fast anymore but i just got a 6x6, finally. 
1:57.31 = 1:58.56, (1:58.90), (1:46.26), 1:58.17, 1:55.19


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2016)

Emily Wang said:


> i guess this isn't fast anymore but i just got a 6x6, finally.
> 1:57.31 = 1:58.56, (1:58.90), (1:46.26), 1:58.17, 1:55.19



That would be like top 15 in the world officially so I think it's still pretty fast


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 26, 2016)

Fastest fullstep, 2nd best overall.
7.33 - R2 F2 L B' D' R' D R' L' D2 F' L2 F' B' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B
y z2
R' F U2 L2
R' U2 R2 U R'
y2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U' R'
y' U R U' R'
r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
Super easy F2L. Could have been sub 7 if not for the y2.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 26, 2016)

Rubik's cube:
11.00 ao50 pb
Pb by .01...



Spoiler



8: 1
8.5: 0
9: 3
9.5: 6
10: 10
10.5: 9
11: 7
11.5: 2
12: 3
12.5: 3
13: 3
13.5: 2
14: 0
14.5: 1


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 26, 2016)

Got my Valk 3 today, got 3 9's and broke these PB's

Ao5: 11.57
Ao12: 12.48
Ao1k: 14.01

I'll roll it more tomorrow.

E: Rolled 1k to 13.99.


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2016)

WuHua >>>>>>>>> Aoshi

2:24.62 single
2:34.69 mo3
2:37.08 ao5
2:40.70 ao12
2:47.14 ao50


----------



## Cale S (Dec 26, 2016)

ok this square-1 solve was really dumb for so many reasons
(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)

first I didn't do the last / (-4,0) so it was a misscramble (I had scallop scallop)
I noticed from doing the scramble that I would have to do a slice before scallop scallop for CSP (cheating at CSP)
then I did CO
then for EO I did M2 to 1-1
...CP + EP skip with no middle slice
6.78
+2
just pretending it didn't happen

real accomplishment: got another 7 solves on 4x4 on cam in a row with no OLL parity and inspection under 15 seconds, one was like 10 second inspection, 48ish avg5
also might have found an improvement to parity avoidance


----------



## asacuber (Dec 26, 2016)

4.95 skewb PB ao12!
Also I got a 9.85 ao5 on cam, video coming soon!


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 26, 2016)

Merry Christmas

8.22 avg100


Spoiler: avg100 things



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-25
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 6.33
worst: 11.50

mean of 3
current: 8.41 (σ = 0.87)
best: 6.88 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 5
current: 8.87 (σ = 0.57)
best: 7.24 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 12
current: 8.30 (σ = 0.81)
best: 7.78 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 50
current: 8.32 (σ = 0.85)
best: 8.03 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 100
current: 8.22 (σ = 0.74)
best: 8.22 (σ = 0.74)

Average: 8.22 (σ = 0.74)
Mean: 8.26

Time List:
1. 8.84 U' L B2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L' D L' D2 L' B' D F U' 
2. 9.66 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' F' D' R B' U' B U R' D 
3. 6.63 R' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' R' D2 B D F2 D2 B F2 L U2 
4. 7.93 R U' B2 U B2 D R2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L R D' F L F R' U2 B 
5. 8.12 R B2 U D2 R2 L' B' R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 D F' 
6. 7.50 U2 R' B D' L U2 B U' R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R L2 D2 L' B2 D2 U' 
7. 8.71 L2 D U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F D L' F R' D F2 D' R2 B' 
8. 8.85 R F R2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B L U' B U2 L' D R F2 
9. 8.68 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 D' R2 B F' L2 D L' D B2 
10. 8.81 D2 R' B2 R' F2 L U2 L' U2 L B L' F2 L2 F' U' F2 L' R2 
11. 7.93 L2 F' U2 L2 B F2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R' F' D2 F U' B2 U2 R B D 
12. 7.83 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 B D2 L' U' B U2 L D2 L2 B 
13. 7.06 L D2 B R U L' B2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F' R2 
14. 6.95 R' U2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U2 B D2 U' F' D B L' D R 
15. 7.68 L2 B2 F' L2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 R U' L D2 B D U' R2 D2 B' 
16. 8.95 F2 D' U2 R2 D U L2 B2 U' B' D R U' F D2 R2 D' L U 
17. 7.64 F' B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 F' L2 R B2 F U2 
18. 8.59 B2 D F2 L F2 L F' L D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 D F 
19. 7.87 U' B' R L D B R F D F' L2 B L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 
20. 7.02 B' D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 D2 L U2 R B2 U' F' L U' R U' B' F 
21. 8.70 U' B' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L B F2 R 
22. 7.41 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' F' L2 F2 L B2 F' D' R' U 
23. 9.33 D2 F U2 F2 R2 B U2 F L2 R' U R D2 R U' L' D' F D2 
24. 8.07 D L U2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 F D F2 R U2 B' D2 U 
25. 7.60 D' L U' L' F D' R2 F2 U' R' D2 B2 D2 F2 R' L' U2 F2 D 
26. 7.34 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 D B2 U F' L' B D B R' D F2 D2 R2 
27. 7.43 L' U F U' R' U' L' B R F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D 
28. 8.80 U2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R F' U2 B' R' B2 F2 U2 
29. 8.47 R' B F2 D2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R F' U2 B2 D R2 
30. 7.87 D2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 F D' F' L' F U B2 F' L2 F' 
31. 9.00 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B' L2 F' R' B D B' R' B 
32. 7.51 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' B' L B2 D2 B R' B D' F2 
33. 8.68 B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R B' R' B2 U2 B' D2 L2 
34. 7.71 D L' D B R2 D2 B2 D' F U B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D 
35. 8.59 R F' R D F' B' D2 L D2 R U2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 
36. 8.42 F2 U2 B L2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2 U L U' F D' F' D2 B2 D2 R 
37. 7.93 U2 D' B2 L' B' L2 U L' B R' D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 
38. 9.91 R2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 B2 R U R2 B R' U2 F L2 F2 R 
39. 8.26 L2 R U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' D' R D2 R' U' B' D2 U2 L' U' 
40. 7.93 U R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 F' R2 L U2 B F D B D R2 B2 
41. 8.93 F D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' R' D' R2 F U2 L' R' F' R 
42. 7.67 U D2 L F2 R B' R D F' U L2 U2 B U2 B L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 
43. 7.99 B' L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F L2 F U' F' D B R' F D2 L U' L 
44. 8.33 D' B' R B2 D B2 U B' U' B2 R2 U2 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 R2 B 
45. 8.18 D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R F' U' B F' L D R2 D' L F2 
46. 7.85 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U L' R F' R B' L B2 L F' 
47. 6.80 R' D2 F2 L D B D B D' F D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 
48. 7.79 D B' L' U' F' B' D L2 B' D L2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 
49. 7.76 U B2 D B2 R' B' R B L D' U2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B 
50. 9.76 B U2 R' U' D' B' U' R' L D2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 B' D2 F L2 
51. 9.07 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F R D2 U B' F U2 L B' F' U2 
52. 7.21 R' B U R B' U' R U L D2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F R2 B' 
53. 7.75 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D F U' R B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L 
54. 7.37 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U F' U' L' U F2 D L2 D2 U' 
55. 7.31 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 B' F' L2 U R B' D' B2 D B F' U2 
56. 8.13 D2 L R' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 L' D B' R' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 
57. 8.60 F' L2 B F2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B R' D2 B2 D F' L2 B L' B 
58. 8.58 B' D' B2 D' B' L' F' D2 R U' R2 U D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B 
59. 7.48 B D B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' U2 F R' D2 U F2 L' R' U R 
60. 7.73 L U' F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D' R2 L' B' F L2 U' R' D' R' 
61. 7.84 R U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 B' D' L' D B' 
62. 9.38 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 B D2 R' B2 U2 B D2 U' L D B' U 
63. 9.30 D2 B F' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F D L B2 F2 D U2 L R' B R2 
64. 9.30 U' L' B U' R' B' L' D L' R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B L2 
65. 11.50 U' L2 U' L' B' D2 R F' R D' F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' F2 D' B2 
66. 9.78 U L B D2 R2 D L2 B2 L' F' R2 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U 
67. 9.82 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' L' B2 D F2 R' U2 F' L' R 
68. 7.78 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D U2 L2 D L2 F2 R F D2 B2 R D L' B2 U' 
69. 10.48 R U' D2 F D R B' U2 F D U2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 
70. 8.32 F2 R F2 U' B' D F' U2 B L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 
71. 7.97 R' U2 L2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R D R U2 L' F D L' 
72. 8.47 D2 F' U D' B2 R2 B' D' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' B 
73. 6.84 D2 L' D2 F2 U' D2 R' F B D2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 L' B2 L 
74. 7.48 R' D2 R2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 B' U2 D' B L' B' F D B' D2 R 
75. 6.33 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R B D' L U' B' D2 L' B2 L 
76. 7.38 L U2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 L U2 L2 B2 D L R2 U' 
77. 9.56 B2 D2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R B U F' D' B L2 F U R2 D' 
78. 7.24 R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 F U R F' U2 B U F D 
79. 8.62 R2 L U' L B2 D' F B U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R 
80. 8.86 B2 D' R' F2 L' F R' B2 L' D' F2 D R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 
81. 8.92 F L' D' R U2 F' R2 L U R U2 R B2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' U 
82. 7.45 F' R2 B L' U' F2 B U2 D' L' B2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 
83. 6.94 D2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F D' B2 F R' F' U2 F R2 U' R' 
84. 9.37 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 L' U B2 U L2 B R B F R2 
85. 7.80 R' D2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R' B2 L2 B' D B2 L2 F2 D L' R' D' R2 
86. 8.29 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D L B' D2 L U' B U' B 
87. 9.89 U2 B F D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F R' D F' D L' D2 R2 U' R2 B 
88. 7.70 B' D R' L' D' F U' L B' D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 F 
89. 9.75 D2 B' U L' B' L2 D L' F2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 
90. 8.05 B R2 U L' B2 D2 F' D L U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F' 
91. 8.03 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F' R' B D U L' B F' L2 
92. 7.01 U' R U B' U2 F' R' U B' L U' D R2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 
93. 7.92 R' B' U' D2 L B' D F' R' L F R2 U2 D2 B L2 U2 F B2 U2 
94. 7.69 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R U' B U' B L' R' F L2 
95. 7.25 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' U' B2 R' U2 F' D U' F2 U B' U2 L' 
96. 9.02 U2 F' U' R' L' F D2 R2 F U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 U R2 U' F' 
97. 10.78 D2 L D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 R B2 D L2 R2 F R' B F2 R D R 
98. 9.35 F2 U D2 B2 L' B' U2 R' D' F L2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B R2 D2 L2 
99. 7.64 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 R F2 U B2 R' D L' U2 B' U' R2 F 
100. 8.24 U B2 D U' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' L D U2 L2 D L2 B' D2 U R2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2016)

7th in the world for kinchranks. Not even sup 60 though


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 26, 2016)

11.25 U2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R B2 U L' U' F R2 F' U

y z' L B' U' R' U2 // 222
x U' R U // 223
x2 U' R U R' U' // third pair
R U' R U l D R' D' // ZBLS
z' L' U R U' L U R' // wrong COLL lol
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U // 2GLL

Might've gotten sub-11 if I didn't get a brainfart during LL, but whatever, I'll take this PB.


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 26, 2016)

soooooo the new qiyi skewb is amazing...
2.05 single 8 Moves (y u no sub-2?!?!?) PB
4.99 Ao5 PB
and I think I can avg sub 7 on this thing so that's cool

Also smashed mega pbs
2:17.34 single!?!?!
2:29.x Ao5
2:35.x Ao12

and Kilo
forgot former sniggle lol but I think this is the new one
31.02
41.58 Ao5


----------



## asacuber (Dec 26, 2016)

2:04 mega PB single!
I love the XMan!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 26, 2016)

6.96 3x3 Ao5!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 26, 2016)

counting 7.7
7.53, 11.30, 11.10, 7.74, 10.18

7.53
L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R F L F D2 U R2 D' L2 R2 

x2 D' R' D F 
y' U R U R' U y' R U R'
y2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R 
y U2 L F' L' F 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' 
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'

54/7.53 = 7.17 tps


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2016)

YEAH BOIIIIIII 2:52.14 6x6 SINGLEEEEEEE


----------



## Cale S (Dec 26, 2016)

7.59 LL skip
F' R2 U2 F R2 B D2 B L2 F' U2 R U B F2 D2 L B R U L2

L' U R U' R' L to PLL skip


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2016)

2:23 PB 6x6 single and 2:29 with DP


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 26, 2016)

Torch said:


> 2:23 PB 6x6 single and 2:29 with DP


Stop that right now


----------



## emolover (Dec 26, 2016)

best avg5: 48.24
48.67, 44.51, (58.13), 51.53, (44.33)

New average of 5 pb for 4x4. Funnily enough I was just doing some warmups for some 2-7 relays. 

Also got a new 7x7 and broke all of my records. 

best time: 4:20.43
best avg5: 4:40.56
best avg12: 4:56.39


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 26, 2016)

3x3:
D' R U L' U2 D2 B2 L' D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F'
6.93



Spoiler



inspection: x2
Cross: U' R' D F (4/4)
Pair 1: L' U' L U' L' U L (7/11)
Pair 2: U2 R U R' U R U' R' (8/19)
Pair 3: y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R2 (8/27)
Pair 4: U R' (2/29)
OLL: U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (11/40)
AUF: U' (1/41)

TPS = 5.91


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 26, 2016)

3rd sub 17 OH roux single

16.55 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' U B D' F2 D2 U2 L' U R 

extremely bad turning. on cam too


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 26, 2016)

Best on Cam avg of 5: 11.70

Time List:
1. (11.23) U' R U D B U2 B R' U2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 F R2 D2 F L
2. 12.00 R' U B U2 B R' D' B' R D2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F B2 R2
3. (18.77) R B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 R U R2 F L U2 B U R
4. 11.76 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B2 L F L' R B2 D' L' R' B' R
5. 11.33 D U R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 F' U' L F L B' F R F' D'





pb is 11.58


----------



## asacuber (Dec 27, 2016)

YEAAAA

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-27
single: 1:58.98

Time List:
1. 1:58.98 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 27, 2016)

Torch said:


> 2:23 PB 6x6 single and 2:29 with DP


I second Katie's statement
speaking of 6x6, 2:46 PB with DP because the universe hates me


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have exactly 10 1st place, 10 2nd place and 10 3rd place finishes officially, lolwat


----------



## Torch (Dec 27, 2016)

Adventures in 6x6: 

2:44.25 ao50, a bunch of low 2:30's with DP, and a 2:23 with OP. Still can't get sub-2:40 ao12 though.


----------



## Meow (Dec 27, 2016)

1:15.99 5x5 single
also 15.97 oh ao5


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Dec 27, 2016)

I was free scrambling, so I don't have the scramble or reconstruction, but...

9.736 3x3 single! SUB-10 

I was using a stackmat and it was full step. LL was F U R U' R' F' (OLL) U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (U-perm), which I think I executed in 2.5-3 seconds.

This actually happened two days ago, and I still haven't clicked the reset button on my stackmat.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 27, 2016)

*27.64* 4x4 solve with a 21.37 Yauduction and a 6.27 3x3 stage. Would have been PB if I haven't been doing phasic solves, which probably added .5-1 second to my time -.-


----------



## Ksh13 (Dec 27, 2016)

3:07.08 6x6 PB single and 3:32.34 PB Ao50.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 27, 2016)

I have the new best profile picture


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 28, 2016)

11.11 PB Ao5 on 3x3
Time List:
1. 10.61 R2 F2 U' L F D L U L' U D' R2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U
2. (12.01) L2 D2 B2 L' U2 B2 R D2 B2 L' D B' U' F' D B L2 F L U
3. 10.99 R D2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 B' L2 F' L R B' U2 F D2
4. (10.08) L U D R2 D L2 B' L D F' L B2 R2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L B2
5. 11.71 U' F R2 F U2 D' F R2 U D2 R D2 L' U2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 D2


----------



## Torch (Dec 28, 2016)

OK this is my last post about 6x6 for a while

2:33.96 mo3
2:35.37 ao5
2:36.84 ao12
2:42.27 ao50
2:44.45 ao100


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 28, 2016)

9.99 ao100, yay! Took me long enough.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2016)

OP -.- (just want to beat my 27.51)

29.58 Uw Fw' D2 U2 F Rw2 R2 D' Rw R2 L' F' D' U2 Fw' Rw' D F2 L' Fw U' L R2 F2 L2 D L U L2 D' F Uw' Rw2 Uw F Fw2 Rw' F' Uw U


----------



## asacuber (Dec 28, 2016)

20.72 ZZ single xD


----------



## Ksh13 (Dec 28, 2016)

8.64 PB Ao5 with counting 7 wtf

1. 9.10 L' F2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B F' D L2 R' U F R' D2 
2. (7.02) B2 F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B' D R2 F2 D R' U F' R 
3. 9.36 B' R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 U' F' D U' B L' F L2 
4. 7.44 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 L' F U' R2 D U B' U R B2 
5. (9.72) B U2 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B R2 L U' B2 F' R2 U R' D2 F U R


----------



## Cale S (Dec 28, 2016)

6.61 fullstep single

U2 F D2 R' L B R L2 D R U2 F2 D2 L2 F B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F

x' D' L' U' R' x' y
R U' R'
y2 R' U' R
U' R U R'
y' U' R U R' U' y' R' U' R
U' R' U' F' U F R
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2


----------



## Torch (Dec 29, 2016)

4.90 Pyra ao100! Pretty much sub-5 global now.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2016)

learned CSP for barrel-barrel
except I just do 3BLD memo for corners and I'm slow at edges...


----------



## sqAree (Dec 29, 2016)

Yay, OH pbs:

22.12 ao50, 20.16 ao12, and finally a sub19 ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-29
avg of 5: 18.66

Time List:
1. 18.63 B2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 U B2 L2 D B' D L2 B D' B' L' B D2 L2
2. 18.53 D' L2 B R2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F R' B R2 D R2 B2 D L' R'
3. (25.74) B2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F R' U L B' R2 B' R B D L2
4. 18.81 B2 U2 D2 F R F U' B R2 B D2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 R'
5. (17.58) R2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 D R2 U2 L' U R' U' B' L2 D' F' U' F'

Also 12.93 non-pb single in the session.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 29, 2016)

6.95 2BLD in the weekly comp!!!!

E: lolwut OH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-29
avg of 5: 20.50

Time List:
1. 21.48 D F2 B' D' F2 B' L' B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L 
2. 19.27 U' L' U F R2 F' R U F2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L B2 L F 
3. (18.84) F' U D' R' D' L F L' F D2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U 
4. (24.37) B2 U D B' L U2 F2 D L' R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F 
5. 20.74 U2 R D2 L R B2 D2 U2 L2 D' B F D2 R' D' L2 F U2


----------



## Meow (Dec 29, 2016)

Average: 7.71
Best: 6.01
Worst: 12.75
Mean: 7.99
Standard Deviation: 1.72

1: (12.75) F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 R' D' R' F2 L2 B L' F' U' R U'
2: 8.93 U D2 F L B U2 F' R D2 L' B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2
3: 6.75 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B R' U' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2
4: 9.56 L2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B F' L D' B' D L' R' U' B2 F2 R'
5: (6.01) F D2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 F U2 F R2 D F2 D B2 L' U' R' F' D2
6: 7.78 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 F L D2 R' D' F' L' U2 R U' B
7: 7.24 B L F' R' L' U R2 B R' D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U'
8: 7.71 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B2 U R F2 R F L' R2 B R' D' F2
9: 6.50 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' D' F' R2 U L' U L B' L' B
10: 7.61 B2 R' B2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 U R' D2 B' L' F2 L' F' U R2
11: 7.08 B2 D L' F2 D R U' D F' U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2
12: 7.98 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' D2 L2 B D F R2 U2 L'
5-9 are 7.15 ao5


----------



## imvelox (Dec 29, 2016)

12:18.41 10x10 single


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2016)

FINALLY.

9.34, 9.50, 9.10, 9.99, 9.75

Been _so close_ to a fully sub-10 Ao5 for _so long_.


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 29, 2016)

really trying to squeeze as much practice in before classes start again. 5x5:
57.53 = (1:04.10), (53.57), 59.45, 54.54, 58.59


----------



## Chree (Dec 29, 2016)

Got the Yuxin 7x7 as a Christmas gift from my brother last night... less than 10 solves later I get a new PB single and first sub4!

3:59.15


----------



## EMI (Dec 29, 2016)

Emily Wang said:


> really trying to squeeze as much practice in before classes start again. 5x5:
> 57.53 = (1:04.10), (53.57), 59.45, 54.54, 58.59



Cool, you're back?


----------



## Meow (Dec 29, 2016)

PB! and first sub 7
Average: 6.94
Best: 6.41
Worst: 9.68
Mean: 7.38
Standard Deviation: 1.18

1: (9.68) L2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L D U' B' F' R
2: 7.15 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B L' R' U' F2 L2 R'
3: (6.41) L2 B2 U F2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 L' F' L' U R' B2 L2
4: 6.68 U B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R' U L F' D' R B R B L2 U'
5: 7.00 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 R B L R D2 B' F' L2 R' F' R2

last 4 solves were very easy. 7.15 had a 5 move VLS case. 6.41 had x cross plus free pair, 6.68 saw two pairs in inspection, 7.00 had easy cross saw two pairs and easy LL.


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 29, 2016)

Meow said:


> U B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R' U L F' D' R B R B L2 U'



z' D2 R' D R U R // xxcross
y' D R U R' u' // third pair
U R' U2 F2 r U r' F R // fake VLS
U perm // cba to write out


----------



## Meow (Dec 29, 2016)

1973486 said:


> z' D2 R' D R U R // xxcross
> y' D R U R' u' // third pair
> U R' U2 F2 r U r' F R // fake VLS
> U perm // cba to write out


I did get a u perm but I did a regular x cross 

z'// inspection 
U L' D2 R' D R2// xcross
y' R U' R2' U R// second pair
y' R U R' U2 R' U R// third pair
U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R// fourth pair 
U' (F R U' R') ( R U R' F')// start Oll but realize wrong ollcp(fail, should've been a 5)
F R' F' R U R U' R'// ollcp
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'// pll
57 moves/6.68= 8.53 tps


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2016)

9.07 (0, 5) / (0, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, -3)

failed AUF


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2016)

OK, this is so much of a fail it's an accomplishment. I reached EPLL on 6x6 (since I had done COLL). I thought I had parity (W perm) so I did PLL parity followed by a U perm. Apparently I did NOT have parity, and it was actually an H perm since I finished with adjacent parity on the cube, DNF! The worst part is, the time was 2:26, so if I had just done an H perm, I probably could have beaten my PB single of 2:23.

EDIT: Got a 2:21, NP


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 30, 2016)

EMI said:


> Cool, you're back?



for now, at least


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 30, 2016)

Emily Wang said:


> for now, at least



You coming to the MTL comp in February?


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2016)

2:19 6x6 single WITH OLL PARITY ERGGGGH

I looked at the timer as I started the parity alg and saw 2:05, so I was pretty much raging for the rest of the solve about how good it could have been if there hadn't been parity (probably ~2:14).

Also 2:35 ao12 and 2:39 ao50


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 30, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> You coming to the MTL comp in February?



Sadly not. I moved after I graduated and I have a bunch of school work so travel's a no-go.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 30, 2016)

Average of 5: 8.83
1. 8.43 U2 L2 B F D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' F2 R D B2 L' U2 L R2 D' B' R'
2. (8.34) L2 F2 L F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L F' L2 F2 D' B' F2 R F U' L2
3. (9.98) R' B' U' R' B U2 B' R2 U' R' B2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' F2
4. 8.55 R2 B U' F2 U R2 D B R' U2 B D2 R2 B L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F
5. 9.50 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L' F2 U' L' B F2 R2 D2 R' U'

first sub-9 on cam


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2016)

1:07.25 5x5 ao5, 1:09.77 ao12, I dont know why I don't have a sub-1:10 ao5 till now but finally


----------



## asacuber (Dec 30, 2016)

woah, best fullstep and 2nd best ever:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-30
single: 7.26

Time List:
1. 7.25 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 R D2 L D2 F2 D B L2 B L2 B U' L U2

x2 y'
u' B2
U R U' R'
L' U L
R U' R' y R' U' R
y' R U' R'
y U R U' R'
U (M Sune)
U perm


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2016)

6.27 ZZ single!

U D' L D2 R2 F B2 D' R' L2 B2 D F2 U D B2 L2 U2 B2

x2 (D U') R' B' R D // EOLine (5/5)
L' U L' U' L' R U2 L' // LB (8/13)
U' R U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R // RB (12/25)
U' r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' U2 // ZBLL (11/36)


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 30, 2016)

TDM said:


> 6.27 ZZ single!
> 
> U D' L D2 R2 F B2 D' R' L2 B2 D F2 U D B2 L2 U2 B2
> 
> ...



Ftfy


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 30, 2016)

Got a sub-80 average on 444; (non-rolling) Ao50 dropped from 1:22.09 when I last did fifty timed solves in a row (18 Dec) to 1:17.83 earlier today. (Kind of funny how I'm almost thrice as fast now as I was at the start of the year, actually.)



Spoiler: stats



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-30
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 1:03.92
worst: 1:39.64

mean of 3
current: 1:18.22 (σ = 2.55)
best: 1:09.09 (σ = 7.25)

avg of 5
current: 1:14.61 (σ = 4.63)
best: 1:12.59 (σ = 3.74)

avg of 12
current: 1:19.55 (σ = 7.69)
best: 1:13.82 (σ = 6.17)

avg of 50
current: 1:17.83 (σ = 6.93)
best: 1:17.83 (σ = 6.93)

Average: 1:17.83 (σ = 6.93)
Mean: 1:18.27


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 30, 2016)

Holy crud, Beat 3x3 single by over a second!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-30
single: 7.481

Time List:
1. 7.481 L2 R' U2 R F2 L D2 U2 L F2 B' D' R2 F' L' U L' U' L2 U'


----------



## Meow (Dec 31, 2016)

Average: 1.51
Best: 1.31
Worst: 2.01
Mean: 1.54
Standard Deviation: 0.17

1: 1.50 U' R2 U' R U' R F R'
2: 1.50 U F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 U' R2 U'
3: 1.58 F' U' F2 R F2 R F2 R'
4: 1.55 R2 U F2 R' F' R F' U2 F
5: 1.66 R2 F2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U2
6: 1.60 F2 U' F R' F R' F' U F U'
7: 1.46 U' R2 U' F U' R U' F2 U2
8: (2.01) U2 F2 R2 F U R F U2 R'
9: (1.31) F' U' R U' F2 R' F U
10: 1.40 U F' U2 F U' F2 R F2 R U'
11: 1.38 F U' F U' R U R' U F'
12: 1.49 R' F2 R' U' R U' R' F
good ao12 for me considering it was on my yuxin white, which isn't very good rn because I haven't been able to set it up well despite trying a lot.


----------



## Torch (Dec 31, 2016)

Meow said:


> Average: 1.51
> Best: 1.31
> Worst: 2.01
> Mean: 1.54
> ...


We're all so glad you're coming to Americus!!!

I am, at least. Maybe not the people who would have won instead of you.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 31, 2016)

Torch said:


> We're all so glad you're coming to Americus!!!
> 
> I am, at least. Maybe not the people who would have won instead of you.


same :3 but you might want to look at his 2x2 record and reevaluate that lol


----------



## Torch (Dec 31, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> same :3 but you might want to look at his 2x2 record and reevaluate that lol



I wasn't going to podium anyway so I'll be happy to watch him get some crazy good sloves


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 31, 2016)

Finally figure out how to use ksolve yesterday so me and Christopher chi genned LEG-1, not all are great but some I'm gonna have to relearn
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18MdlopdqXdzjDfaf6EAVjQthAu6vw5V12MOK_1WKzxc
Also not all are ours, we included the cyotheking algs for them too


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 31, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> William Andrew Callamahallahaoaoaalalaldmmrlwlalagallan


...


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 31, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> ...


Chris already fixed Chrisgopher chimichanga


----------



## Meow (Dec 31, 2016)

Torch said:


> We're all so glad you're coming to Americus!!!
> 
> I am, at least. Maybe not the people who would have won instead of you.


Thanks Ray, I am too. 

Also some pbs: 1.74 ao100, 1.66 ao50! The yuxin white got good now.


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 31, 2016)

My first sub-15 3x3 solve is a 12.94. I also got it on cam, so I'll upload it soon.

B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 U' F' L B L' R2 U F2 L R D R 

z2 y // inspection
R' F' L y' F R' F' D // cross
y L U2' L' U y' L' U' L // first pair
y U R U' R' // second pair
U2 R' U R // third pair
U L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // fourth pair
f R U R' U' f' y R U R' U R U2 R' // 2LOLL + PLL skip
U' // AUF

44 HTM / 12.94 seconds = 3.40 TPS

Oh, alg.cubing.net isn't working for me on Chrome. It does work on Firefox, though, so there's that.

EDIT: Here's the video! Sorry for bad lighting.


----------



## Torch (Dec 31, 2016)

6x6:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-30
mean of 3: 2:28.84

Time List:
2:22.78, 2:27.59, 2:36.12

5/6 parities :/ (Not PB, I have a 2:28.01 mean)

Also finished the night with a 2:40.07 ao100, so close!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 31, 2016)

I've started practicing Feet seriously again!
Yay

None of these are PBs, btw, but all are <~5 seconds off. And I haven't practiced since august.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-30
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 44.16 - .02 OFF PB WHY
worst: 1:24.90

mean of 3
current: 1:00.36 (σ = 1.60)
best: 52.32 (σ = 7.44)

avg of 5
current: 1:03.68 (σ = 4.87)
best: 57.36 (σ = 2.88)

avg of 12
current: 1:01.09 (σ = 5.92)
best: 1:00.81 (σ = 4.86)

avg of 50
current: 1:04.07 (σ = 5.97)
best: 1:03.70 (σ = 6.52)

avg of 100
current: 1:05.17 (σ = 6.47)
best: 1:05.17 (σ = 6.47)

I hope I can keep up this practice, and win at MCC Alpha. That would be really cool.

I'll do ~100 again tomorrow too (or try to) and see if I can break ao 50/100 PBs.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 31, 2016)

Can't reconstruct (probably could but can't be bothered) most flowing solve i have ever done in a long time, included a PLL skip:

1. 7.80 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B' R D U R2 F2 R' F L' U'


----------



## asacuber (Dec 31, 2016)

deviation god

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-31
avg of 5: 2.71

Time List:
1. 2.72 R' U F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' 
2. (1.79) R' F' R' U' R' U F2 R2 U' 
3. (2.72) R2 F R' U F2 R' F U' R' 
4. 2.71 U R2 F U2 F R' U F' R U' 
5. 2.71 F R' F R' U F U' R U2

also: single 2.71, mo3 2.71, ao5 2.71, ao12 2.71 xD


----------



## Egide (Dec 31, 2016)

Finally Uploaded all 493 ZBLL algorithms on my youtube channel, feels great to have that out of the way


----------



## kake123 (Dec 31, 2016)

*4min 27.12s* 7x7 PB single

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-31
single: 4:27.12

Time List:
1. 4:27.12 Uw 3Uw2 Bw' B2 3Rw' Uw2 R2 3Bw' B2 R2 Bw2 Rw' R' 3Rw2 3Lw' 3Uw U 3Bw' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Lw B2 U' F2 3Rw Uw' 3Uw' D 3Dw Dw F' L Rw' 3Dw2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw Rw L Lw2 Dw' D2 3Uw' U' 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Bw' Rw' R2 F' Lw2 L' F' Rw 3Lw 3Bw F' U 3Uw' Bw2 3Bw2 3Uw' L Dw Fw F2 Rw' 3Dw Rw' D 3Uw' Bw2 F B' Rw2 L2 3Uw Rw' Fw' Rw2 Bw Lw' B' U2 D Uw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 U R Fw2 Bw U2 B2


----------



## CubingGenius (Dec 31, 2016)

14.43 3x3 Single

R2 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2 L U F' R2 D R' F2 L F2 D

R2 D' F R D'
R U' R U2 R2 L' U L
U R U2 R
R U' R' U' L U' L'
U' R U' R'
L' U2 L U L' U L
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U

Also a 19.47 avg12. Might be a PB


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2016)

1:27.74 5x5 PB single, didn't realize it was PB until a few minutes afterward :/


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2016)

A lot better than last year lol





Happy new year everyone!


----------



## asacuber (Dec 31, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Holy crud, Beat 3x3 single by over a second!!!
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-30
> single: 7.481
> 
> ...


Lemme guess. Fat lefty sune with U2 auf?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 31, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Lemme guess. Fat lefty sune with U2 auf?


Yes, that was the last layer.


----------



## Meow (Dec 31, 2016)

asacuber said:


> deviation god
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-31
> avg of 5: 2.71
> ...


one upped 
Average: 1.79
Best: 1.77
Worst: 1.79
Mean: 1.79
Standard Deviation: 0.01

1: (1.79) F2 U F U' F' R' F R2 F2 U2
2: (1.77) R F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2
3: 1.79 R U' R U R2 F' U' F
4: 1.79 U F U' R F' R F' R U
5: 1.79 U2 R2 F' U' R' U F' R' U'


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 31, 2016)

Decided to figure out how gear cube actually works:
2.00 single
7.00 ao5
9.82 ao12
11.98 ao100


----------



## Cale S (Dec 31, 2016)

I was just warming up and got this lol

Average of 5: 8.34
1. 6.90 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D' B R B2 R2 U2 R' U' L B' R' 
2. (6.76) L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B' F D' U2 R D' B2 U2 
3. 9.52 L2 D2 F' D2 L F B U' F2 R D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' 
4. (11.67) R2 F2 U F B' U2 R2 L B' U' L F2 B2 R F2 R U2 D2 R B2 L 
5. 8.61 F' B' R2 F' R2 L F U R B' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 

2 6's in a row


Spoiler



6.76 reconstruction

y x2 F L D' F R D' 
y U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L 
y2 U' R U' R' y' R' U2 R 
y' R U2 R2 F R2 U R' U' F' U2

wtf


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 31, 2016)

Egide said:


> Finally Uploaded all 493 ZBLL algorithms on my youtube channel, feels great to have that out of the way


Nice!

and I just finished learning all 493 ZBLLs today


----------



## Torch (Dec 31, 2016)

1.17 F' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' 

Someday I will get sub-1...


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2016)

Got the Yuxin 6x6(still waiting on the 5x5 springs though) and got some new PB's. 

best time: 2:53.22
best avg5: 3:01.51 
best avg12: 3:10.24


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 31, 2016)

Torch said:


> 1.17 F' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
> 
> Someday I will get sub-1...


u don't have a sub-1? how?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 31, 2016)

49.30 4x4 avg12 with no OLL parity, only 2 solves went over inspection

I need a better 4x4...


----------



## Meow (Dec 31, 2016)

Average: 7.59
Best: 5.99
Worst: 16.20
Mean: 8.17
Standard Deviation: 2.53

1: (16.20) B2 D' U' L2 D B2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B2 D B' L F2 R'
2: 8.18 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F' D' L D2 L2 B' L B2 U' R' U
3: 6.91 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L' R' B' R D R2 U B' U2 F2 D' B'
4: 8.51 L2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B D2 B L F U' F D' L R2 F' U' L
5: 6.79 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R' F' R B' U' L B L' R
6: 7.92 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D2 B R' U' L' F' L' B D' B R U'
7: (5.99) B2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F L2 F U2 R2 D' B' F' U B' F2 R B' U' L
8: 7.00 F' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' D R' B2 D' F2 D' B2 F' U' L'
9: 8.21 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 F' U' B2 R' D' B' D2 U2 L R'
10: 6.97 U2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 B R2 F L' F R F' L' D' F' U2 R2
11: 8.27 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 F D2 R2 U' L F2 U' L2 R' D L2 R' F2
12: 7.10 D2 B2 U2 R2 B F R2 B' L2 R2 F' D L2 F U R B D R' D2 R
one of my best ao12s, the 5 was fullstep. can't reconstruct it , but the tps felt really really nice during that solve.


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 1, 2017)

16.65 avg5 with 3 16's followed by a 15. A few days ago I was struggling to get a sub 25 avg5 and sub 28 avg 12...

I wasn't able to finish the avg12 though...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2017)

yee
Average of 12: 39.89
1. 37.31 L u2 r' L U' R' L' B' U' R' B2 D F2 u' L' R D' u R2 D' F' f' B' D2 B U u' r2 R' U R' L' U2 r2 L' F2 f L B U 
2. 39.62 D' U2 f' F r2 u2 R L B R u' F' D f2 D F' L R U' B u R f2 R' L r' U' L' D L R F2 R2 D R' u B2 L2 f R2 
3. 40.81 R B L R2 r2 f' L u2 f' L r f' u2 R r' D' F' D2 B U2 R2 D' U' u2 R u F' U2 f2 F' L2 f L2 F D2 F2 u L r2 f2 
4. 36.89 f L2 R U L2 r2 f u' D' r U' D' L f r f u' B L' R' u f2 u2 D R' B' F D2 u' R2 B f' r u' F' L2 D2 B L2 f 
5. (47.50) R u2 L B' U2 u D r2 D' U2 R' u2 R' D r' R' F f2 U' D u' f B' F R' u2 F2 R2 L2 B' D' u2 f' u2 R' f2 L f2 B2 D 
6. 42.90 r R2 f R D2 r2 D R2 L2 U r L F2 B' u2 R B' D2 L u f D r u2 B2 u' U' f2 B2 U' L' D F D f B' D2 U2 f' U' 
7. 40.32 B' R' B F r' U2 u2 F2 r f2 r' u2 f2 R F2 L' R' u' F r2 f' F R2 f B' R2 L U F u2 r' D2 u F2 r L2 B2 U u B' 
8. 37.43 R2 B r' f F r2 B' D2 r U u2 L U2 u2 f' u F' L R2 D u2 f' r2 B U' u L' f2 U u' r f' L2 R D u2 B2 r R2 D 
9. 41.57 F2 r F R2 B u2 f2 F' u' L F' D2 r' B r B2 R D u2 B' D' f' u2 D' U' R B D' u B r' U2 L2 U' L2 R' B F' R L 
10. 43.39 u L' u' L2 f' L' F B L f' u2 R' L' B D2 L R f' B F2 L' R2 D r2 u L u R f B2 D' R B2 L' F U' D f2 r U 
11. 38.62 B2 r' R' f' u f2 R' D f' F R r' D' U' L2 f L2 B r' D2 U u R f' U2 R B2 u f2 r L2 B2 L2 r f' R2 f' B' R U2 
12. (36.31) U r2 f B2 R' F2 D r D R U2 F2 u2 L' f D2 F2 D R2 L U' r D' r f2 D2 B U2 B r' F' u' U r2 B f R' D F2 B'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2017)

first 3x3 solve of 2017: 8.86
should have been faster


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2017)

My first 3x3 solve of the year was 14.691. Meh.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 1, 2017)

first solve of the year was: 12.6x


----------



## Egide (Jan 1, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> Nice!
> 
> and I just finished learning all 493 ZBLLs today



Congratulations, great start for 2017


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> yee
> Average of 12: 39.89
> 1. 37.31 L u2 r' L U' R' L' B' U' R' B2 D F2 u' L' R D' u R2 D' F' f' B' D2 B U u' r2 R' U R' L' U2 r2 L' F2 f L B U
> 2. 39.62 D' U2 f' F r2 u2 R L B R u' F' D f2 D F' L R U' B u R f2 R' L r' U' L' D L R F2 R2 D R' u B2 L2 f R2
> ...



Nice. You'll probably be sub me soon lol


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 1, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> Nice!
> 
> and I just finished learning all 493 ZBLLs today


Nice job on ZBLL! This is really tempting me to try to work on ZBLL again, at the same time I want to prioritize BigBLD before Norwegian Championships in March. And I also want to work on big cubes, and OH, and etc. I don't know what to do


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2017)

34.04 pb 4x4 single using OLL parity avoidance and <15 second inspection

part of a nice average too: 
44.11, (34.04), 49.85, 38.40, (53.29), 46.58, 44.48, 49.31, 49.06+


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 2, 2017)

learnt 40 ZBLLs in about 40 hours, the algs are really sticking this time


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 2, 2017)

New 4x4 and 5x5 PBs today. 1:04.66 and 2:37.79, respectively.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 2, 2017)

2:33.22 6x6 Mo3. Not sub-Ray, but still pretty nice nonetheless.
----
EDIT:

4x4 Ao5 PB. The counting 34 was double parity -.- Yuxin Blue M.

Ao5: *32.13*

Time List:
1. 34.19 F U' Fw2 Uw F' L2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U' L F2 R2 D' Rw' F Fw2 U Fw' U' Fw' L Rw' F Fw2 R Uw U R' L B2 Fw' F2 Uw' Fw2 Uw F L2 
2. (30.23) Rw' D2 B Rw2 D' Fw' L' D' Rw R' D' F B2 Uw2 D2 Rw F' U Fw Rw2 F' B' Uw' F2 Uw U' D B' Rw L B' R B Fw' L R2 U Uw2 D' Rw' 
3. 31.34 U' B R Rw2 B' Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw' U2 F' U' F U D2 Rw' B R2 Rw U' Uw' Rw2 D L B Rw2 L' Fw F' U Uw2 L D2 F L D L Uw' 
4. (38.78) L D2 B D' Uw' R2 U' B D' U L B' L Uw' Rw' Fw B' Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw Fw' D2 R' L Fw' F' R' Fw2 Uw F Rw2 D2 R2 Fw' B L Fw' D U' 
5. 30.85 B Fw U2 B2 Fw F' R2 B' R Uw' R Fw R2 U' D F2 U2 Uw' B' U R2 L B D L' Fw F' Uw2 F' U D' L2 Uw L Fw U2 L' U' F' D2


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2017)

FMC:
Single: 26 PB
Mo3: 28.66 PB 
ao5: 29.33 PB
30 28 30 30 26


----------



## Torch (Jan 2, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> 2:33.22 6x6 Mo3. Not *sub-Ray*, but still pretty nice nonetheless.



I can't decide whether or not I like that this is a thing 



Jaysammey777 said:


> FMC:
> Single: 26 PB
> Mo3: 28.66 PB
> ao5: 29.33 PB
> 30 28 30 30 26



This is an elaborate plot to make me practice FMC all week instead of the actual comp events, ISN'T IT???


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Average of 12: 3.95
1. 2.97 L R L' R' L' U L R
2. 4.24 R' U L R' L' U' L' B
3. (2.82) L' B' R' U' R B' U' R
4. 4.51 L' U' R L B' L' B' L R'
5. 3.72 R' B R B L B' L R
6. 3.22 B L U' L U B R U'
7. 4.24 B U' B' R' L B' R U
8. 4.50 R' U R' L' B' U B L'
9. (6.10) U R' B' U R' U' R' U'
10. 3.99 L' B U L R B' U' B R'
11. 3.76 B U' R U' B R U' L'
12. 4.35 R' L U' L R L B U'

This is most definitely not reflective of my skewb global average.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2017)

Torch said:


> I can't decide whether or not I like that this is a thing
> 
> 
> 
> This is an elaborate plot to make me practice FMC all week instead of the actual comp events, ISN'T IT???


I mean the reason I Practiced fmc in the first place was bc I didn't want to practice competitively and it ended up being a really competitive session after 4 30s I had to get the sub 30 avg


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 2, 2017)

got a 2.55 2x2 Ao50 last night all solves were between 1.96 and 3.19 pretty consistent...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> FMC:
> Single: 26 PB
> Mo3: 28.66 PB
> ao5: 29.33 PB
> 30 28 30 30 26


I kept going for an ao12...

Single: 20 PB
Mo3: 25.67 PB
Ao5: 28.33 PB
Ao12: 29 PB

I Don't even have words for that single...


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 2, 2017)

OH PB single!

13.19 F U2 R' U' L2 F2 D' F B L' B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D R2 U F2 D2

First sub-14, and a sub-13 fail

I can't reconstruct farther than the first block.
LL was the standard U algorithm, which I recognized as a ZBLL

x2
U (R L') B D2 F2
R2 U2 L'
-blah blah blah-
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
Maybe auf?


----------



## Torch (Jan 3, 2017)

Pyra PBs across the board:

3.64 ao5
4.16 ao12
4.64 ao50
4.78 ao100


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 3, 2017)

I solved all the edges of a 3x3 BLD in 1:12 (not including memo, but memo was about 3 mins top)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 3, 2017)

7.34 L2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 D F2 L' R2 D U2 B2 L' U' F'

YYEEEEES
I did yellow cross which I'm not really used to and got fruruf as last layer no AUF.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jan 3, 2017)

First time doing OH in over a month and a half. Can't find records of anything better than what I just got: 21.995 Ao5; 23.868 Ao12.
Also got a pb Ao12 on 3x3 a couple days ago: 14.745


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 3, 2017)

OH PB: 15.84
could've been sub 15 if the LSE weren't annoying

For OH, my roux is faster but for 2H CFOP is faster


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 3, 2017)

Woa almost pure sub 4

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-3
avg of 5: 3.64

Time List:
1. (3.37) U' L B R' U' B' R' U l' b' 
2. 3.61 U' B' L' R' B' L' B U L' l u' 
3. 3.37 U R U L' B' L' U' B' L' r' b' u' 
4. 3.93 U' B L' U B R' B L r b' 
5. (4.82) U B U B R' B' U' L l b' u'


----------



## kake123 (Jan 3, 2017)

*11min 9.45s* 2-7 relay, the time of my last relay was around mid12



Spoiler: Scrambles from csTimer



1. 0.26 F' R2 F U2 F U' F U R2 U

2. 0.17 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 F' U R2 U2 R B R2

3. 0.13 F' Uw' Rw2 B' R' Rw' U R' U' Uw Rw F2 D2 U' Rw U2 Rw F' B Rw Fw2 U' L2 F Rw' Uw2 Rw' R2 U2 B2 Fw L' U2 B Fw' R F2 U' Fw2 B'

4. 0.26 Fw Rw B L Lw' D' Bw2 F2 U2 B2 Rw' L2 Bw2 F Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw' D U2 B F L' Fw2 Lw U' Fw' F' R' F' B Fw U' Rw' L2 B U B2 U' Rw' F2 Fw Rw2 R' L2 Fw' Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw R2 U' L D Bw R2 B D U2 Fw

5. 0.18 Dw 3Rw' B' L2 3Fw' Rw' Dw 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw' R2 Lw 3Fw Lw' L' U2 Dw2 Uw Rw2 Lw Dw Rw Dw 3Uw2 D2 U R D Bw Uw Rw Fw Lw F2 Dw' 3Rw2 D' Dw Uw Bw 3Rw2 B2 U Dw2 F2 B2 3Rw' D Bw' 3Uw2 U' Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 B 3Uw' Fw2 L2 U 3Rw' F2 Uw D' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw Dw2 3Rw2 F' L' Fw2 R F' L' Uw2 D' Rw2 Bw' 3Fw

6. 11:09.45 F' Dw' R D Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw Rw' F D' 3Uw' Dw' U' Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' R' Rw' 3Lw Uw F B' Fw' 3Uw R2 D2 3Bw2 3Fw F2 Dw2 Fw' B' 3Fw 3Uw' B Lw' 3Dw Fw2 3Rw2 Uw F2 3Rw2 3Bw L' Uw B2 Dw' 3Bw Bw2 U 3Bw' 3Fw' R2 3Lw 3Uw2 L' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw2 D2 Lw Fw' Uw' 3Bw 3Lw2 3Fw2 Rw2 D2 R F' Lw Uw2 U 3Rw Rw Lw2 U2 Fw' 3Bw L2 Uw2 Rw2 3Lw2 Bw2 B' D' Lw' 3Lw2 R2 L2 F2 3Dw2 Bw R Uw Lw' L' Uw2 3Bw2 U


----------



## RhysC (Jan 3, 2017)

2:02 3BLD avg5 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-3
avg of 5: 2:02.30

Time List:
1. 1:51.08 L2 D L' F' L U' R2 D' F U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R L2 F'
2. (DNF(2:07.06)) F2 B' L2 U D L' D' F' L2 U F R2 L2 B U2 B U2 B U2
3. 2:21.42 L B D' R2 U2 B R F' R U' F2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R2
4. (1:44.68) L F2 U2 R F2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L U' B L' D B2 L B F' L' R'
5. 1:54.40 F U' R U2 D' F2 D' L U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' B' D'



EDIT: just got a ton more PB's - 1:36 single, 1:45 mo3, 2:00 avg5
all in the spoiler


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-3
avg of 5: 2:00.17

Time List:
1. (DNF(2:07.06)) F2 B' L2 U D L' D' F' L2 U F R2 L2 B U2 B U2 B U2 
2. 2:21.42 L B D' R2 U2 B R F' R U' F2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R2 
3. 1:44.68 L F2 U2 R F2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L U' B L' D B2 L B F' L' R' 
4. 1:54.40 F U' R U2 D' F2 D' L U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' B' D' 
5. (1:36.67) B' U' B' L B2 R2 F D R D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2017)

41.30 4x4 ao50
37.87 ao5
ouch


----------



## asacuber (Jan 3, 2017)

Deviation god #2
4 pll skips 
ZZ
12.86 was EO skip
The other 12 was fullstep but pll skip

3x3

Number of Solves: 12
Mean: 31.20
Best: 12.25
Worst: 52.87
Average: 30.93
Current Ao12: 30.93
Best Ao12: 30.93
Current Ao5: 29.76
Best Ao5: 27.03

1. 24.78
31/12/2016 2:51:36 PM
D2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 F U F2 D2 R2 B' R' F' L2 U'

2. (12.25)
03/01/2017 6:42:28 PM
B R2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 R F2 R2 U2 B' U2 L D F2 R

3. 47.08
03/01/2017 6:43:37 PM
R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' D' F D B' D F2 L U L'

4. 43.57
03/01/2017 6:44:44 PM
R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R' B F R D2 R' D L' B' R' U

5. 28.20
03/01/2017 6:45:31 PM
U2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U L D B D B2 R' D' L U

6. 21.63
03/01/2017 6:46:18 PM
D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U F D2 L' B2 D R2 F D' L2

7. (52.87)
03/01/2017 6:48:08 PM
R D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 L' D2 B2 R' U' L R2 B' R' U' B2 F L'

8. 12.86
03/01/2017 6:48:41 PM
U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D L R U L2 D

9. 31.25
03/01/2017 6:49:42 PM
U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 R2 U' L B2 F2 D R B' D' F' L F'

10. 31.06
03/01/2017 6:50:33 PM
F' U F' R2 F B2 R U2 L U2 B U2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B2 R2

11. 41.95
03/01/2017 6:51:38 PM
U2 F D2 F' U2 B U2 B2 R2 F' L R2 U2 B' L2 B' U R2 F2

12. 26.95
03/01/2017 6:52:30 PM
U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 L B2 R B2 R2 D U L B R D L U' F

Imao


----------



## dskids (Jan 3, 2017)

Set up my new Valk and cranked out some averages this weekend. Got 21.xx on 3 separate solves but still can't break into 20.xx, or better yet, a sub-20 single.

New PB single/ao5/ao12: 21.52/24.35/25.96


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 3, 2017)

okey, whaaaaaaaaaaaaat

1. 4.23 D' L' U2 F L2 R' U B L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R L B' R2 L' D B' U L' R2 D2 L'

x2 y
D U2 R L2 //xcross
y2 L' U L //F2L #2
R U' R' y R U' R' //F2L #3
y' R U R' U y' R' U' R //F2L #4
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' //Oll with Pll skip, no AUF

28/4.23=6.62 tps

first sub5, really happy about it even though it's really lucky, but my 5.14 stood since December 2015 lel


----------



## Cale S (Jan 3, 2017)

Average of 12: 13.66
1. 14.19 (1, 0) / (3, 3) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (6, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4)
2. 15.36 (1, 6) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / 
3. 13.81 (0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -4) / (2, -4) / (2, 0) / 
4. (10.71) (1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0)
5. 13.96 (1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
6. 14.40 (1, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0)
7. 11.28 (-3, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
8. 15.37 (-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1)
9. 10.80 (1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)
10. 13.16 (-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -2)
11. (15.55) (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0)
12. 14.23 (-3, 2) / (-2, -5) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / 

14.23 avg25


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2017)

125 OH solves today
PBs in everything except mo3 and ao5

13.19 - 1
17.33 - 3
18.09 - 5
18.63 - 12
20.34 - 50
20.58 - 100

Also, 1.69 deviation on the whole session

Sub-20 is coming soon, I can feel it.


Spoiler: Time distribution thing



13+: -1
14+: 0
15+: -1
16+: ----4
17+: --------8
18+: -----------------*13*
19+: ----------------*12*
20+: ------------------------------22
21+: -----------------------------------------29
22+: ------------------14
23+: ----------------12
24+: ----4
25+: -1
26+: --2
27+: -1
28+: 0
29+: 0
30+: 0
31+: -1

That lel moment when you average 21, but have more 18s than 19s


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 4, 2017)

i am roux master

Average of 12: 14.78
1. 15.63 U' L F2 U' D F2 R F' R U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 B D2 
2. 14.08 D F2 U' B R2 F' U' L D R B2 U2 F D2 B D2 B' U2 B U2 F 
3. 14.95 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L U F D2 L D' U2 R2 U2 B' 
4. 14.32 L2 F' D2 F D2 L2 R2 F R2 F D F2 L F2 U R2 D R' B2 U' 
5. 13.68 F U2 B' D2 B' L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 R' D F L' D U2 F' U L B 
6. 14.44 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B L' D' F R B' U2 B2 L' R' F2 
7. (19.42) D B2 U F' R' B2 U2 L B' L F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' 
8. (10.99) U2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' B2 D' B2 R' B' R U' F' R2 B D U' B 
9. 16.55 R2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F L' U' R' U2 B D2 F' D L F 
10. 15.20 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' D L U' L D' U2 L' F2 
11. 15.05 D B2 D F' R2 U' L F R F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 D' R2 B2 U2 
12. 13.88 L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L U L' D' B' U R U2 R D'


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 4, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> okey, whaaaaaaaaaaaaat
> 
> 1. 4.23 D' L' U2 F L2 R' U B L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R L B' R2 L' D B' U L' R2 D2 L'
> 
> ...



WOOOW


----------



## Cale S (Jan 4, 2017)

7.27 R2 U L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 F' R' D2 F' L2 F U' R B2 U'

fullstep with F perm and with room lights turned off
7 move xxcross


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 4, 2017)

Some big milestones today
1. I HIT 10,000 SOLVES IN A CSTIMER SESSION!!! The 10,000th solve was a 9.84 : ) moments after my PB mean of 3 which included....

2. 6.73 First solve I looked ahead to the first 2 pairs!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
mean of 3: 8.64

Time List:
1. 6.73 L2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 D' L U2 B' L U F2 U' B 
2. 9.30 F B2 U2 B2 D F2 D F2 D B2 D' R' D2 R' B U2 L' U R2 D2 
3. 9.87 B2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 R D L R2 B2 U' F' D' L2 R

For the 6.73:
x2 L' R2 U R' D2
R U R'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
Y' L' U' L U2 L' U L
U F R U R' U' F'
U (righty R perm)
Coolest solve ever, right? 47 moves 6.73 seconds = 6.98 turns per second i think that's PB

3. As shown before the PB mo3


----------



## Cale S (Jan 4, 2017)

2x2 with feet

Average of 5: 13.91
1. (10.07) U F R2 U2 F U R' F2 U' 
2. 12.59 U' F R' F' U' R U F' U' 
3. (21.92) R' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R F' U2 
4. 15.69 F' U2 F' U' F2 U F' R' F 
5. 13.46 F' U2 F2 R' U' F' R2 F' R 

UWR according to the wiki page but lol feet lol 2x2 lol UWRs


----------



## asacuber (Jan 4, 2017)

2.62 ao50 which I'm pretty sure is PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 4, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> okey, whaaaaaaaaaaaaat
> 
> 1. 4.23 D' L' U2 F L2 R' U B L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R L B' R2 L' D B' U L' R2 D2 L'
> 
> ...


also got this in the same session:

pb mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
mean of 3: 6.74

Time List:
1. 6.97 L' B F' D2 B L' U' F' R D2 R2 F2 R F2 L F2 D F' D R L2 D2 L2 U R2
2. 6.74 U' L2 D' F2 B2 D2 B U' L' B L' R' U R' D' R2 D2 U L U L' R2 B' D F
3. 6.49 D U2 L2 D F' U2 D' B F2 D U' L' R2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 U R' D B U B' D2

pb avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
avg of 5: 7.06

Time List:
1. 7.45 F' U' D L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U D B L B' L2 F B' U' B2 D L'
2. (9.38) D' R U' F B U' R2 F2 B2 U F L B F' U2 B2 U R' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U R'
3. 6.97 L' B F' D2 B L' U' F' R D2 R2 F2 R F2 L F2 D F' D R L2 D2 L2 U R2
4. 6.74 U' L2 D' F2 B2 D2 B U' L' B L' R' U R' D' R2 D2 U L U L' R2 B' D F
5. (6.49) D U2 L2 D F' U2 D' B F2 D U' L' R2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 U R' D B U B' D2

2nd best avg12, 2nd sub8. Finally again 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
avg of 12: 7.96

Time List:
1. 7.45 F' U' D L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U D B L B' L2 F B' U' B2 D L' 
2. 9.38 D' R U' F B U' R2 F2 B2 U F L B F' U2 B2 U R' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U R' 
3. 6.97 L' B F' D2 B L' U' F' R D2 R2 F2 R F2 L F2 D F' D R L2 D2 L2 U R2 
4. 6.74 U' L2 D' F2 B2 D2 B U' L' B L' R' U R' D' R2 D2 U L U L' R2 B' D F 
5. 6.49 D U2 L2 D F' U2 D' B F2 D U' L' R2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 U R' D B U B' D2 
6. (9.54) D F' U' B2 L' D2 U L2 D' U B2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 F2 L' R 
7. 8.94 L D R L B2 F' L' R2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L U' R' F' U R2 D2 B2 D L R2 
8. 7.66 D L D2 F2 L R' B2 U2 B2 D F' R U' D2 F U2 B' U2 F' R F2 U D' F2 D2 
9. 9.39 U R2 L2 F U' R' D R L F R2 B F U' B' D2 B2 D2 R F L2 U' D2 B' R 
10. (4.23) D' L' U2 F L2 R' U B L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R L B' R2 L' D B' U L' R2 D2 L' 
11. 8.01 L' B R' U D2 R2 U D B' F' U2 D F2 U2 D R2 U' D B F2 D' F2 B' D' L' 
12. 8.55 L2 R2 U' F2 D' U' F2 D2 B' U' D' L2 F2 B' L2 R D U2 R' L2 U' L2 F D2 R

also 8.54 gj avg50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
avg of 50: 8.54

Time List:
1. 8.97 B2 U2 L R U L2 B' R' U2 D' B' U' F2 U L2 B U2 F' U' B F2 R2 F L' B'
2. 8.89 R B R' D' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 L2 F L' F R' F2 R' L2 D' F2 D L2 B' F' U2
3. 7.84 B2 L' U' L' F2 L' R F2 R2 D B2 R' L' U2 B L B' F' U' R2 D2 F' D2 R F
4. 10.17 R2 L D' U' L2 B2 L D' B' U' R' U D' L D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F D2 F U2 D2 F
5. 7.58 D F B D' B' D R2 L' U F' B' L2 B' D2 R B U' B2 F2 R' U L2 B' D' L2
6. 9.75 B2 R2 U' R D' F2 U L D2 R L2 B D2 L2 R' F L B F2 L2 D U' B2 L2 F'
7. 8.01 D L B2 F D L F2 L R' D2 B L' B R2 U' F B' U D L' D' L' R2 U B'
8. 7.75 U F' R B L' F D2 B' D' L2 F' B2 U L2 B2 D' F R U2 R F' R B L B2
9. (10.79) F L2 R D' F2 B2 U B2 D' B L2 D F2 D' B' L2 D' L F2 L2 R' D2 R2 U' F
10. 8.33 U B' R D2 R U' B2 L' F D B' U' F' U' F2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 L R U2 R2
11. 7.39 B R' D2 L' R D2 B F' R D' U2 R2 U2 B' D F2 R2 U' R U' L2 U R2 L' D2
12. 8.82 U' B2 F L2 F' B' R2 D2 R2 F L R B U' D' B R' D F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B
13. 9.02 B2 F' R2 D U' L R2 U2 R2 U2 D L R2 F' L U' F2 L' U2 D' F' R' U2 L2 U'
14. 8.01 L D' L' R' B' L' F U' R' D' F' L D2 R2 B R' U R L' D L D' B' U2 D
15. 8.84 B' D' L U R' D2 R2 L2 B' U L2 B F' L' R' B F' L U' D' F' B' D' U2 B'
16. 7.77 L F' L2 B2 D R L F B U' L B2 D U2 R F' R L' B' L' D' B2 F' L2 D'
17. 7.12 L' U2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L D B F2 R2 U B F' R D F' U' F2 R D F'
18. 6.83 D' F U B' U B' L' B' U2 B' D' L' F' R' B' L' F B L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L
19. 8.67 D2 R2 L' U2 R' D B' F U' L2 R U' F' D2 L R' D2 F R' B2 L' B' R2 B R2
20. 9.49 R2 F' U2 F' D' B2 R B R D2 R U2 D' L F2 D2 U2 L' F U2 D' R B2 U D2
21. (11.27) L2 R' B' D2 B2 F' D' B' U L2 D2 L' B L' R2 U2 D L' F2 B2 L F2 D2 R' U
22. 8.52 F2 B U2 F2 B L U' D2 R' F L2 R2 B R' B' U B' F' D2 B2 R L U L2 D2
23. 9.33 U D2 F L U2 F' B' U' L B' R2 F2 U' B' F U R' U' D F2 D L2 U2 F B'
24. 9.31 D2 R2 L' D L2 D2 L D B' L U2 R' L' U D' R' B2 L2 R' F2 R U2 B' D2 B2
25. 9.45 R2 B2 D U2 R2 L' F' U2 B2 U' L R' B2 D F2 L U L R' B2 D2 L U2 D2 L
26. 8.18 U' D F2 R L B' F2 L2 R U L' F R2 D2 R2 U R L B' R2 L' F' R' L' B2
27. 10.28 D' R2 F2 R2 U D F2 R' U' D2 R2 F2 R2 B U' L2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D' F' U2
28. 8.07 R' U2 R' F2 B' D L2 R' B L' D B2 F L' F' R2 F' B2 R' U D2 F' L' R' U2
29. 7.92 R B' D2 F2 D U L' U B' F2 L2 R2 F' U' D L' R' F2 D F2 L F' L U' B'
30. 8.56 B R2 D' B F' U2 B R F' D' L U' F U R' D' L2 D2 L' R U' B' L2 D' R2
31. (6.15) L2 F' L U' R2 L' F2 U' D F U R2 D U R2 F' B' L2 D' F' R' F2 U2 F L2
32. 9.74 D2 F' D U' F U F2 L' B L B2 F L2 B' L' F R D2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R'
33. 9.57 D2 U' F R2 D2 U B2 F U' F L' R U R B2 D U B' D' B2 R D2 U' L' R'
34. (10.34) U2 D B2 R D' R U2 L D2 U' R U R L' D' F' U L B2 F2 L D2 R D2 B
35. 7.45 F' U' D L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U D B L B' L2 F B' U' B2 D L'
36. 9.38 D' R U' F B U' R2 F2 B2 U F L B F' U2 B2 U R' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U R'
37. 6.97 L' B F' D2 B L' U' F' R D2 R2 F2 R F2 L F2 D F' D R L2 D2 L2 U R2
38. 6.74 U' L2 D' F2 B2 D2 B U' L' B L' R' U R' D' R2 D2 U L U L' R2 B' D F
39. (6.49) D U2 L2 D F' U2 D' B F2 D U' L' R2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 U R' D B U B' D2
40. 9.54 D F' U' B2 L' D2 U L2 D' U B2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 F2 L' R
41. 8.94 L D R L B2 F' L' R2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L U' R' F' U R2 D2 B2 D L R2
42. 7.66 D L D2 F2 L R' B2 U2 B2 D F' R U' D2 F U2 B' U2 F' R F2 U D' F2 D2
43. 9.39 U R2 L2 F U' R' D R L F R2 B F U' B' D2 B2 D2 R F L2 U' D2 B' R
44. (4.23) D' L' U2 F L2 R' U B L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R L B' R2 L' D B' U L' R2 D2 L'
45. 8.01 L' B R' U D2 R2 U D B' F' U2 D F2 U2 D R2 U' D B F2 D' F2 B' D' L'
46. 8.55 L2 R2 U' F2 D' U' F2 D2 B' U' D' L2 F2 B' L2 R D U2 R' L2 U' L2 F D2 R
47. 10.05 R' B' F2 D' R2 L' F' L U' L D' F2 B2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 D' B' D2 R2 U R' L
48. 9.46 R D R D' U' B' F' U2 B2 L U B D' U' B2 R F2 R L B2 L2 R' D' F' D2
49. 7.48 L2 B U2 B R' B2 R' U R2 D2 B L2 U' F B' U2 R' F D F B2 R F2 L2 D2
50. 7.81 U' B2 L2 F' R D U F2 B2 U' D F' D R' L F' U2 F' B D L D' F' L R


----------



## Torch (Jan 4, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
mean of 3: 2:24.39

Time List:
2:24.96, 2:18.82, 2:29.38

2:18 6x6 single WITH DOUBLE PARITY WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 4, 2017)

Torch said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
> mean of 3: 2:24.39
> 
> Time List:
> ...


The parity overlords hate you.

Do you know your approx. splits for centers/edges/3x3?


----------



## Torch (Jan 4, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> The parity overlords hate you.
> 
> Do you know your approx. splits for centers/edges/3x3?



1:10/1:00/0:20-0:30 depending on parity. I just did a few solves looking at splits to see what a really good solve's splits look like, and the best was an NP 2:19 that was 1:02/0:55/0:22.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2017)

HECK YES!
Feet

38.21 single
44.89 mo3 (38.21, 44.34, 52.13) like, 52 isn't even bad, but it was
47.84 ao5 (47.05, (1:02.96), (38.21), 44.34, 52.13)
55.20 ao12 ((1:11.14), 47.05, 1:02.96, (38.21), 44.34, 52.13, 59.40, 1:02.89, 58.03, 56.39, 54.06, 54.71)
58.30 ao50
*59.92 ao100*​
I can roll ~21 more solves, of which are numerous sup-1s and a bunch of sup-1:10s
I have a friking sub-40
I had a 41 a couple solves before that too. 2 pb singles within 15 solves yo
Just wow

I need to start practicing Megaminx again.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 4, 2017)

3x3 pb avg12 

avg12: 7.76

*(6.32) *R L' D' U2 L' B2 F' U' B' R2 B' F2 L2 U' B' L U' B' D' F2 R' D' B L2 F
*7.25 *D U2 F D2 L2 D2 F D2 F D2 R' D2 U2 R B L B L2 B R' B2 L F' B' L2
*(9.61) *R2 D2 R U D2 L R' B D B' U2 F2 L B' D U L2 F B2 U' F' R' L U2 B'
*8.20 *U L U2 B D' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U' B' R' F' L2 B' R2 F2 B' L2 D' F L
*8.56 *L2 F D U R2 B2 U2 B2 L' B F R' F' U2 D2 B2 R' F2 B R F' U2 B' U F2
*6.94 *F2 B' D B2 U' B' F' R2 L' U' F D' B' L D R D2 F U' L F U2 R2 D' U2
*6.85 *D2 B' D2 L R2 D' U B2 U L D F R2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 L F R' D2 L' R F2
*8.20 *L2 R2 F' U2 F D2 L' U' B2 F2 U2 F' L' B2 F2 U F R U' D2 L' F' D L2 R2
*8.49 *L D' R' B L' D2 F B R F U2 R L B2 L B2 U' L' B' D2 B' D' U B F'
*6.36 *B' F2 U2 F B R' F2 B' U B2 L2 U D2 R U F U2 R U2 R' D2 F D2 R2 D2
*7.97 *L D B R2 F2 L2 F' R2 L' F U B R2 U2 R' D' L2 F' B L' F2 U2 L2 D L2
*8.74*R2 F2 U' F D B' D' F2 L2 F R U' D2 F2 R' B L U2 B U R' D' B' F U'

done on ttw, but no real lol scrambles, judt some relly good solves with a nice flow


----------



## RhysC (Jan 5, 2017)

1:19 3BLD single + 1:59 avg5 finally lol


----------



## asacuber (Jan 5, 2017)

what the

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-5
avg of 5: 3.82

Time List:
1. (5.41) B R' U' L' U L B L' l' r b'
2. 4.13 U L' U' L' U' L' B U' r u
3. (3.39) L R' L' B' U' B' R B' r u'
4. 3.82 B' U' B' R' L B' L' B' l' b u'
5. 3.50 B' L' U' R U' L B U' u'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-5
avg of 12: 4.81

Time List:
1. (7.15) R' L' R U' L' B R' L' b' u
2. 4.76 U' R L' R' U L' R U r' u
3. 3.89 U L R L R L' B L' u'
4. 5.75 U' R' L' B' U R B' L b u
5. 4.73 B R L R B' U L' B l' r b
6. 5.07 U' L' B U' B L' U' L' r b' u
7. 7.00 L U' B R' B L' B' L l' r b' u'
8. 5.41 B R' U' L' U L B L' l' r b'
9. 4.13 U L' U' L' U' L' B U' r u
10. (3.39) L R' L' B' U' B' R B' r u'
11. 3.82 B' U' B' R' L B' L' B' l' b u'
12. 3.50 B' L' U' R U' L B U' u'

E: What in the world just happened

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-5
avg of 5: 1.76

Time List:
1. (2.14) F R2 F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U 
2. (1.39) U2 F2 R' F' U2 R U' F U' 
3. 1.53 F2 U F' U R F' U' R' U' 
4. 1.86 R F' R U' R' F2 U F U2 
5. 1.88 R U2 R F U' R2 U F' R'


----------



## Majorgamer21 (Jan 5, 2017)

2x2=10 sec
3x3=17.25 sec
4x4= 32.1 sec
5x5= 1min 30 sec
Pyraminx= 54.32 sec
Megaminx= 1min

Solved all in first two days i had them


----------



## biscuit (Jan 5, 2017)

Majorgamer21 said:


> 2x2=10 sec
> 3x3=17.25 sec
> 4x4= 32.1 sec
> 5x5= 1min 30 sec
> ...


Those are... Interesting splits. 1:30 5x5 and 1:00 Mega with 17.25 3x3 and 54.32 pyra? Are you sure you have it right? those are crazy splits if yes.


----------



## Majorgamer21 (Jan 5, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Those are... Interesting splits. 1:30 5x5 and 1:00 Mega with 17.25 3x3 and 54.32 pyra? Are you sure you have it right? those are crazy splits if yes.


I didn't do it one after another, but yes, those were my best splits.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 5, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> *(6.32) *R L' D' U2 L' B2 F' U' B' R2 B' F2 L2 U' B' L U' B' D' F2 R' D' B L2 F


I got Feliks' WR LL on that one, not sure about auf tho


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2017)

Majorgamer21 said:


> I didn't do it one after another, but yes, those were my best splits.


Are you sure? 1:00 megaminx is close to world class, whereas 1:00 in pyraminx is laughable.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 5, 2017)

Majorgamer21 said:


> 2x2=10 sec
> 3x3=17.25 sec
> 4x4= 32.1 sec
> 5x5= 1min 30 sec
> ...


Those don't seem right


----------



## Cale S (Jan 5, 2017)

Majorgamer21 said:


> 2x2=10 sec
> 3x3=17.25 sec
> 4x4= 32.1 sec
> 5x5= 1min 30 sec
> ...



If your 4x4 is 32 and 3x3 is 17, you would need to do centers + edge pairing in 15 seconds, which is faster than world class solvers

and solving a megaminx just 6 seconds slower than a puzzle with 6 moving pieces doesn't seem right


----------



## kake123 (Jan 5, 2017)

*48.88* 4x4 PB single

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-6
single: 48.88

Time List:
1. 48.88 F R Rw2 F' R' Fw' D2 L Fw' U' Rw2 L R Uw2 B2 Rw' L2 B F' R2 Rw' U Fw' Rw2 B' R' D2 R' Uw U' F R D' F B' U' F2 Rw' B' Fw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2017)

feet, including fullstep pb single

(23.65) L' B2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R B2 R' F U' F2 L' F' U L' U' R' 

D' R L F2 U F //xxcross
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' //4th pair
L F R' F R F2 L' U' //OLL 
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D' R U' R' D //PLL E

49/23.65= 2.07 qtps wtfffff

also got this nice avg:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-5
avg of 12: 34.22

Time List:
1. 35.91 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R' D R2 B' D2 R' B2 U B U 
2. 38.40 L2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 R' U' L2 B2 F L2 F2 L' F2 
3. 30.25 B U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F U B2 R B' F2 L 
4. 35.71 R2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' U' R' F R' B F' R2 U' L' F' D2 
5. (39.78) D2 L R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' B2 D' B' L B U' L' F D' U 
6. 33.15 U B' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U B F2 L' U' R2 D B' L 
7. (23.65) L' B2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R B2 R' F U' F2 L' F' U L' U' R' 
8. 33.88 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L' B2 F' U' B' D' L' R' U' R2 
9. 38.38 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R D' L R' B' F2 R2 D F' D 
10. 34.90 F' D F' B2 R2 B' U L' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B' 
11. 34.80 B D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D F L' R2 U B R' U2 B D' R2 
12. 26.77 F R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 L U' B2 L2 F' U R U B2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2017)

also 8.59 3x3 pb avg100!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-5
avg of 100: 8.59

Time List:
1. 8.97 B2 U2 L R U L2 B' R' U2 D' B' U' F2 U L2 B U2 F' U' B F2 R2 F L' B' 
2. 8.89 R B R' D' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 L2 F L' F R' F2 R' L2 D' F2 D L2 B' F' U2 
3. 7.84 B2 L' U' L' F2 L' R F2 R2 D B2 R' L' U2 B L B' F' U' R2 D2 F' D2 R F 
4. 10.17 R2 L D' U' L2 B2 L D' B' U' R' U D' L D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F D2 F U2 D2 F 
5. 7.58 D F B D' B' D R2 L' U F' B' L2 B' D2 R B U' B2 F2 R' U L2 B' D' L2 
6. 9.75 B2 R2 U' R D' F2 U L D2 R L2 B D2 L2 R' F L B F2 L2 D U' B2 L2 F' 
7. 8.01 D L B2 F D L F2 L R' D2 B L' B R2 U' F B' U D L' D' L' R2 U B' 
8. 7.75 U F' R B L' F D2 B' D' L2 F' B2 U L2 B2 D' F R U2 R F' R B L B2 
9. (10.79) F L2 R D' F2 B2 U B2 D' B L2 D F2 D' B' L2 D' L F2 L2 R' D2 R2 U' F 
10. 8.33 U B' R D2 R U' B2 L' F D B' U' F' U' F2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 L R U2 R2 
11. 7.39 B R' D2 L' R D2 B F' R D' U2 R2 U2 B' D F2 R2 U' R U' L2 U R2 L' D2 
12. 8.82 U' B2 F L2 F' B' R2 D2 R2 F L R B U' D' B R' D F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B 
13. 9.02 B2 F' R2 D U' L R2 U2 R2 U2 D L R2 F' L U' F2 L' U2 D' F' R' U2 L2 U' 
14. 8.01 L D' L' R' B' L' F U' R' D' F' L D2 R2 B R' U R L' D L D' B' U2 D 
15. 8.84 B' D' L U R' D2 R2 L2 B' U L2 B F' L' R' B F' L U' D' F' B' D' U2 B' 
16. 7.77 L F' L2 B2 D R L F B U' L B2 D U2 R F' R L' B' L' D' B2 F' L2 D' 
17. 7.12 L' U2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L D B F2 R2 U B F' R D F' U' F2 R D F' 
18. 6.83 D' F U B' U B' L' B' U2 B' D' L' F' R' B' L' F B L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L 
19. 8.67 D2 R2 L' U2 R' D B' F U' L2 R U' F' D2 L R' D2 F R' B2 L' B' R2 B R2 
20. 9.49 R2 F' U2 F' D' B2 R B R D2 R U2 D' L F2 D2 U2 L' F U2 D' R B2 U D2 
21. (11.27) L2 R' B' D2 B2 F' D' B' U L2 D2 L' B L' R2 U2 D L' F2 B2 L F2 D2 R' U 
22. 8.52 F2 B U2 F2 B L U' D2 R' F L2 R2 B R' B' U B' F' D2 B2 R L U L2 D2 
23. 9.33 U D2 F L U2 F' B' U' L B' R2 F2 U' B' F U R' U' D F2 D L2 U2 F B' 
24. 9.31 D2 R2 L' D L2 D2 L D B' L U2 R' L' U D' R' B2 L2 R' F2 R U2 B' D2 B2 
25. 9.45 R2 B2 D U2 R2 L' F' U2 B2 U' L R' B2 D F2 L U L R' B2 D2 L U2 D2 L 
26. 8.18 U' D F2 R L B' F2 L2 R U L' F R2 D2 R2 U R L B' R2 L' F' R' L' B2 
27. 10.28 D' R2 F2 R2 U D F2 R' U' D2 R2 F2 R2 B U' L2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D' F' U2 
28. 8.07 R' U2 R' F2 B' D L2 R' B L' D B2 F L' F' R2 F' B2 R' U D2 F' L' R' U2 
29. 7.92 R B' D2 F2 D U L' U B' F2 L2 R2 F' U' D L' R' F2 D F2 L F' L U' B' 
30. 8.56 B R2 D' B F' U2 B R F' D' L U' F U R' D' L2 D2 L' R U' B' L2 D' R2 
31. (6.15) L2 F' L U' R2 L' F2 U' D F U R2 D U R2 F' B' L2 D' F' R' F2 U2 F L2 
32. 9.74 D2 F' D U' F U F2 L' B L B2 F L2 B' L' F R D2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' 
33. 9.57 D2 U' F R2 D2 U B2 F U' F L' R U R B2 D U B' D' B2 R D2 U' L' R' 
34. 10.34 U2 D B2 R D' R U2 L D2 U' R U R L' D' F' U L B2 F2 L D2 R D2 B 
35. 7.45 F' U' D L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U D B L B' L2 F B' U' B2 D L' 
36. 9.38 D' R U' F B U' R2 F2 B2 U F L B F' U2 B2 U R' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U R' 
37. 6.97 L' B F' D2 B L' U' F' R D2 R2 F2 R F2 L F2 D F' D R L2 D2 L2 U R2 
38. 6.74 U' L2 D' F2 B2 D2 B U' L' B L' R' U R' D' R2 D2 U L U L' R2 B' D F 
39. (6.49) D U2 L2 D F' U2 D' B F2 D U' L' R2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 U R' D B U B' D2 
40. 9.54 D F' U' B2 L' D2 U L2 D' U B2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 F2 L' R 
41. 8.94 L D R L B2 F' L' R2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L U' R' F' U R2 D2 B2 D L R2 
42. 7.66 D L D2 F2 L R' B2 U2 B2 D F' R U' D2 F U2 B' U2 F' R F2 U D' F2 D2 
43. 9.39 U R2 L2 F U' R' D R L F R2 B F U' B' D2 B2 D2 R F L2 U' D2 B' R 
44. (4.23) D' L' U2 F L2 R' U B L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R L B' R2 L' D B' U L' R2 D2 L' 
45. 8.01 L' B R' U D2 R2 U D B' F' U2 D F2 U2 D R2 U' D B F2 D' F2 B' D' L' 
46. 8.55 L2 R2 U' F2 D' U' F2 D2 B' U' D' L2 F2 B' L2 R D U2 R' L2 U' L2 F D2 R 
47. 10.05 R' B' F2 D' R2 L' F' L U' L D' F2 B2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 D' B' D2 R2 U R' L 
48. 9.46 R D R D' U' B' F' U2 B2 L U B D' U' B2 R F2 R L B2 L2 R' D' F' D2 
49. 7.48 L2 B U2 B R' B2 R' U R2 D2 B L2 U' F B' U2 R' F D F B2 R F2 L2 D2 
50. 7.81 U' B2 L2 F' R D U F2 B2 U' D F' D R' L F' U2 F' B D L D' F' L R 
51. 8.90 B' D' R' D2 F R F R' F' D F B2 D' R' D L' R U F2 D2 R2 U' F' U' L2 
52. 9.91 U2 F' U2 D' R D' R F' B' R2 D B D2 L' R F' R B2 U B' U B F' D2 F' 
53. 8.13 U' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R' B L F D2 L2 U B D' B L2 B2 D' L B2 L' U' L2 
54. 8.15 L2 U L' B F' R B2 U L2 B2 L' F2 B D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U B' R' F2 B' 
55. 8.04 D' R L' B D F D' L' B2 F' L' D' B2 L' U2 R2 B' L' U D F' D2 L F' R 
56. 9.09 R' D2 U F B D2 B F R U2 R U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L' U' R F' U' F 
57. 8.61 B L F' R2 B' U F' U' L2 B' L R' D2 L F' U2 R' F' D F2 D' U B' U2 R' 
58. (11.09) R' D L' F2 D F2 L2 R' B2 R' F2 D' R D' U R U2 D R U B2 U F2 U2 D2 
59. 9.01 U L2 F D2 F R F U F' U B2 U' B R F B2 D L F' U' B' L' D' B' F2 
60. 10.06 B U L2 B2 U' R' F R D2 B' F2 D' L' B D L2 R D' F U2 R' F2 D R' L' 
61. 7.07 U D2 F2 R U' D' R F2 B' R U2 B' L2 U2 D' R' D2 R' D' R2 F U R2 L D2 
62. 8.94 R2 U' R' B' L' F R2 B2 L2 B R' B' F' U R D B' F' R D L2 F B2 R2 D 
63. 8.85 B' L2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 R' F' U2 B F U2 L R' B U' B' R' B2 D B' R2 B2 
64. 9.56 F L' F2 U D R2 L' U F' R2 L D U F' D' L' U' D' R D U L2 F' B U2 
65. 7.91 R2 U' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B' R B2 U R' D' U2 R' L2 U L2 R' U L F' D' L F' 
66. 10.67 B2 D F2 L F L B2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B' D' U L' D' U' B D2 F' L B' R' B' 
67. 9.19 U2 R2 D R L F2 D' U F2 D L' U B L' F2 L2 U' F' R D2 B2 D' L2 R F 
68. 8.10 L' R2 B2 F U L2 U B2 R U' R' D2 F D' B2 F D' F' U D2 R L2 D2 L2 B 
69. 6.65 U' F' U2 F' B2 R' F B' D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R B D2 R' D F' R2 D U F2 U2 R2 
70. 8.13 U2 B2 U' F2 L B' R2 D' F2 L' R2 F U' R2 D2 F' R' L2 U' R2 U' L' R U R 
71. 8.65 R' L' U' D' L2 F' D2 U' B2 L F' L2 D' L' B D B' F L' D2 F B L2 U2 L 
72. 8.98 B F' U2 L' R2 U F U2 D F2 U F R L2 D' R' B F2 R2 U' F B R B F' 
73. 9.22 L D2 R2 L U' B U2 D2 F2 L D2 B' D2 F' D B' F2 R2 D2 R B U2 D L2 D' 
74. 8.39 D' L' B D2 B2 F2 U' L' D L' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 R F2 U' B D' F2 R2 U2 R2 
75. 7.82 D2 U' B L F2 B U2 B2 D U R2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 U' B F' L2 B2 L' U L' 
76. 8.29 F' L2 F' B U2 R' B2 R U L2 R' U' B R' U' D L D' B' L' U2 B2 F2 D' B' 
77. 9.21 R U2 F' L B2 U2 F' R2 L2 B2 D' F' R B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B' L' U' L B' L2 
78. 8.49 B' F2 R D2 B2 R2 F' R' U2 F' B' D F2 L2 F2 B L R2 B' F U2 D' R2 U2 D 
79. 9.10 D2 R' F' D' L U2 F' D2 U F' R B U2 R2 D U2 F' B2 D L' B D U R' D2 
80. 8.18 D R' L B' U' F U2 R' L F2 B' L R D L2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F' D B2 U' 
81. 7.81 R D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R' B' U' F L R B' D2 B R L U2 R2 U' F' L R' B' D 
82. (6.43) F' B' D2 B R2 U B D2 F2 R2 F R2 L D F2 D2 R2 F' D B2 L2 B' R U L2 
83. 10.01 R' L2 D R D2 F D2 R2 U' L2 D2 R' D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L' R F2 R2 B' L' U2 
84. 9.44 U' B' D' U2 R' B' F' U2 D B' U2 L2 R2 U R L' D L2 U' B R U D R U' 
85. (10.93) U B F D' B L F D' F2 L' D' U' F2 L2 F R2 B' F R' B' D L' R2 U' B' 
86. 7.67 B' R L' D' R B2 U' B2 D U F2 U' F' D2 R' U' L2 R' F R' D U L' D2 F' 
87. 8.06 L F2 L R B U' L' B' F2 D F2 U R2 D R' B2 L2 F2 D' U R' B' F2 L U2 
88. 7.61 L' B U D R L2 F R2 B' F' D2 F' L2 R2 B D B' F' L2 B' F U' L' F' U' 
89. 8.80 L' D L2 B F D' U' R B U2 R B' D2 R2 U2 R U B2 F L D' U' R' L2 D' 
90. 9.40 F2 B2 U' B R' D L2 F U B2 F' L' U' L' B D2 U L' D2 B2 F D L2 U R' 
91. 8.27 L U' D' F2 D2 R F2 B D' B R U2 B' F' U' D' F' D' L' R B' R L U' B 
92. 8.88 F B' U R2 D U' L' B' D L2 D' B F2 D' B U B R B2 L U R' B F' R2 
93. 8.82 L F' B' R F L' U R L F2 U L2 U2 B R2 L' B2 L' B2 L U D L' R2 F 
94. 7.81 R2 D2 U2 R B2 F L R F D L2 D2 U2 L2 F U' F2 R U R' B2 U R' U' B 
95. 10.37 D2 B2 L' F' L B L U2 B2 F' D' B' R2 D' F U B U' F2 D U2 B F2 R2 L 
96. 6.83 U2 B2 R L2 U2 L' F U2 D' L' F U2 D B F2 R' F D2 U' R F2 D2 U2 B D' 
97. 7.59 F D B2 R2 D2 B' F U' D' L' U' D R B2 L2 B L B' F L' B2 U R2 L' D 
98. 8.04 F R B2 R D U' L' B L U' F2 L' R' D2 F' R F2 L F L2 B R L' U2 B2 
99. (10.75) L' B L' R U' D2 R' U2 D B' L2 B' R F U' B' U2 R L' F' L F2 U D R' 
100. (6.02) U' F2 R' U' L' B F' L2 U' B U2 F' B L2 D2 L' B' L R F D' B F' D2 R'


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 5, 2017)

10.60 U' F2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 R' F L' D L D2 F' D2

Pb


----------



## Majorgamer21 (Jan 6, 2017)

Cale S said:


> If your 4x4 is 32 and 3x3 is 17, you would need to do centers + edge pairing in 15 seconds, which is faster than world class solvers
> 
> and solving a megaminx just 6 seconds slower than a puzzle with 6 moving pieces doesn't seem right


i don't really understand it myself, that is just what i had, but on my pyraminx, i kept messing up.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 6, 2017)

Majorgamer21 said:


> i don't really understand it myself, that is just what i had, but on my pyraminx, i kept messing up.


Well try doing an avg of 5, there is no way you are that fast at 4x4 if you're only 17 sec at 3x3


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 6, 2017)

My biceps are finally bigger than a moyu 13x13.
I don't look muscular because I'm tall though. ):


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 6, 2017)

4Chan said:


> My biceps are finally bigger than a moyu 13x13.
> I don't look muscular because I'm tall though. ):


this is legitimately the bestest video I have ever seen. I'm going for 13x13 sized biceps now too


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 6, 2017)

4Chan said:


> My biceps are finally bigger than a moyu 13x13.
> I don't look muscular because I'm tall though. ):


lol mine are barely bigger than a 7x7...


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 6, 2017)

3rd sub-10 yo
PB fail
.07 off

9.39 U' F2 U R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D F2 R' B2 F2 R' F D F' R' B2

x2 F U F' L R2 D // EOLine
R L U L' U L' // LB Block
U' R2 U2 R2 // R Block
U2 L' U L // LF Block
z U R' D R2 U' R D' U R' D R2 U' R D' // PLL
34 HTM

That right block tho
FMC PB too lol


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2017)

4Chan said:


> My biceps are finally bigger than a moyu 13x13.
> I don't look muscular because I'm tall though. ):


you are the sexiest train alive my friend


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 7, 2017)

First sub-1:10 on Megaminx!

1:09.93
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

LL was just an A-perm
Finally


----------



## kindard_ (Jan 7, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BO3ob_jhmMj/

OH Z perm (R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R') personal best

As far as I know, this is UWR.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 7, 2017)

pretty sure this is pb 5x5 avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-7
avg of 5: 1:02.87

Time List:
(1:10.56), 1:03.95, 1:01.04, 1:03.60, (59.85)

E: Rolled the 1:03.95 with a 1:00.80, so 1:01.82 avg5


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 7, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-7
single: 8.92

Time List:
1. 8.92 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)

With parity yay
Also a 13.08 average of 50 and 13.51 of 100


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 7, 2017)

14.85

R B D2 U2 F R2 D2 L' D' R2 F' B' U' B' L R B F2 L U2 F L' F' D2 B'

U' F' D' R' D'
L' U L U' L'
U D R U R' D'
U D R' U' R U' R' U R D'
L' U R U' L U R'
x R' U R D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Personally my favourite solve I have ever executed.


----------



## vectroll (Jan 8, 2017)

I guess I've never had a sub 55 Ao12 in my 4x4 career.

54.92 = 57.26, 51.51, (41.06), 51.66, 55.48, (1:16.33), 1:04.11, 49.38, 54.12, 59.65, 57.23, 48.81

PB single as well, that 41.06 was skip pll. Scramble: Rw2 R Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw B Rw' Fw D' U' B L' Uw' Rw' U' F' Uw Fw2 Uw2 B L2 D L D Fw' L' R' B F2 D2 Uw' L2 Uw' B2 D2 B2 Uw' F

Moyu Aosu FTW


----------



## asacuber (Jan 8, 2017)

cool now sakib broke all the bangladeshi NRs:
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1942&compid=49


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 8, 2017)

1. 7.85 L' U2 L2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R B' U2 B' U B' L D' R' D' F' 
D L' U2 L R D'//Xcross
U R' U' R U' y L' U L//F2L2
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'//F2L3
U' L U2 L' U' L U L'//F2L4
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'//OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2//PLL

7.1337 TPS yee


----------



## Torch (Jan 8, 2017)

Remembered to sign up for Nats


----------



## Meow (Jan 8, 2017)

7.94 ao50, 8.17 ao100


Spoiler: Spoiler 



Average: 8.17
Best: 4.69
Worst: 10.21
Mean: 8.16
Standard Deviation: 0.93

1: 6.87 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F L' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B' R
2: 7.84 D L2 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U F U R2 U B F D' R D2 B2
3: 6.80 D2 L2 B' R U' F2 R' U' L' D F2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 R2
4: 7.51 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 D R' U F L R U2 R F U F2
5: 7.74 F' U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 U F D U2 F L B' D2 L2
6: 8.01 B2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L' U L2 F' L R D R2 F' L
7: 8.12 U2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 U B' R' U' L' B' D' B2 D'
8: 7.77 B2 D F2 U F2 L2 D U B2 R2 D L D2 F' U2 L U2 F' L2 B' D
9: 6.76 F2 D' U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' D2 U F2 D F D' U L U'
10: 7.06 F L' D L F R' F2 B D B2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 R U2 L F2 D2
11: 7.48 L2 R2 B L2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R D F D2 U R2 F' L' R2 D' F'
12: 8.73 B L2 F R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' D U R D L F U2 L' U' L R'
13: 8.56 R' D F U2 F' R U2 B U' L U2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' D R2 U2 B2
14: 8.78 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R' U2 R F' U' B' R D U' R2
15: 6.97 R2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R D B' F R' D L R F2
16: 7.88 D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 B L2 R2 D2 F R B' F R D' L U F U F2
17: 6.16 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 B R F2 D' R2 F U2 F' L' D R'
18: 7.74 U2 R F2 L D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' F' L' D B D2 B U R B R2
19: 7.19 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' L2 B U' L B D' R' B' U
20: (4.69) B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 D L2 F' D2 R2 U' F R D2 L' B2 L2
21: 8.25 F' D2 R U B L U D R' U F2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 D2 R
22: 7.72 B R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 R' B' D2 R2 U' R' F' R U
23: 9.06 D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' R U' R2 B D L' B F' U2 F'
24: 7.01 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 R2 B R' D2 U2 F2 L F R B D2 L'
25: 8.89 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L B' L2 B2 D2 B L U' R'
26: 7.69 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D U2 R' D B' R U B2 R2 U' F' L2
27: 7.20 D2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D F L U R2 U R F' R' D2
28: 7.23 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' U' L2 D' R' D2 L F' L B' U R F' R'
29: 7.88 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 D R B U' L2 F' L R2 U' L' U2 F2
30: 9.73 R L2 B' U2 D2 F' U D' B R' B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2
31: 7.38 L2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D U2 R2 U2 B D2 R F2 D' B' U' L2 F D2
32: 8.96 F L2 F D2 B D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' R F' L D L2 D R2 D F L
33: 8.36 D2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L D2 U B' D' L F' D L' R'
34: 7.81 D R2 B2 D U L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 R U2 L2 B L F' R D R' F
35: 8.66 F D2 R2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' B D' F L' F' U' L U2 R'
36: 9.45 U L2 F U2 L F' R D' F2 D B R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 B D2
37: 7.35 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U B D' F2 L2 F' R U2 F2 D2 L2
38: 9.18 B2 L F2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L R2 D2 U' L' R' U' L' D'
39: 7.90 B2 L' D' R' U' D' R2 D' L B L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D L2 D L2 U'
40: 7.81 L' D2 L R F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L U2 B' L U' B L2 U2 F2 U B2
41: 8.07 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 B' F D' B' R' U' B' D2 B' D U F'
42: 7.84 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 D' R B2 L' D' B D U F2 L U'
43: 8.22 B2 D B2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D R D2 F L R2 U' L' D' F' R'
44: 9.78 B L2 U2 B' L2 D B2 U2 R F R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 F2
45: 8.67 D2 U' F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' R B2 R' B R2 U2 L' B' D L2 R
46: 9.25 U2 L' U B' R L2 D' L' F' L' U2 B R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2
47: 8.01 U F' U' F2 U' R' D F2 L' D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U R2
48: 7.98 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 B F D' L2 R' D2 F U' F2 L D'
49: 8.12 D2 F2 L B2 L F2 D2 U2 R F2 L F' L D U' B F U' B2 R2 F'
50: 7.75 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U R2 F R2 D R F' U' R D2 L2 B'
51: 9.49 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 B2 R D U2 R U2 L B' R2 B2
52: 8.45 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D U2 B2 U B' D' R' D2 B R' F2 L B
53: 10.11 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F D' L' B2 R D' B2 L2 F D U2
54: 8.01 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 F' R' F' L B' D U2 F D R2
55: 8.13 B2 R F R' L D' B U' D' L U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D
56: 8.15 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D U' L' F2 U L B' R U2 B2 D' R
57: 7.33 R' U B' D' F2 D' F' D L U R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2
58: 9.43 L' D2 F B' R' L2 U' D' L2 F U D' L2 U B2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U'
59: 8.20 U' B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 F U2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 F R2 D2
60: 9.00 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U B' L' D U' F' R2 U2 F' U' B2
61: 8.21 U2 F2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 L R D2 U R2 U' R' B F U F D R2
62: 8.25 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U L' F D2 R' D' B' R2 U B' D B
63: 8.86 U' B2 D U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R D B R F2 U' L2 B D R'
64: 8.99 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' U B2 F' U' B' D' R U L B2
65: 7.78 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' L R' F D2 B2 R' B' U
66: 7.84 L2 F2 D' U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F' D' B L U L' U2 B U
67: 8.71 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 U F' D R D' F2 D2 L' R' B' U2
68: 6.16 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R' D L R' U' F R B' U B2
69: 8.48 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L F R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F' R
70: 6.84 F' R U' F D' R2 F2 D2 F L U B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 U R2
71: 7.88 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R D' F' D U R B L' U' R'
72: 7.71 U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B L' U2 B' F2 R' F' D2 U' B'
73: 8.18 B2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F U B2 L' F2 D B D F
74: 9.32 D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R F2 R2 U R B R F L2 D' R' F2 L'
75: 8.63 F2 D F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D B' D B U L' D F L B' D2
76: 7.67 D U L2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L U' F' U F2 D2 R' D L B
77: 6.83 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D U2 B' U' F2 R2 D R' F2 D' U2 F2
78: 8.23 B R2 U L2 D' F2 R F2 D F2 D2 F B2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 D2
79: 9.85 F' U2 L2 F D2 U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 D' B R' F2 D' U F R B' R'
80: (10.21) U2 F' R2 B L2 F U2 F U2 L2 D' L R2 D' B2 R F U2 L' R'
81: 7.91 R2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 R U F2 U B D' R F' L2 B2
82: 8.17 B2 D R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 F' L F' L2 D2 F D R
83: 7.68 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 F D L2 B U L F L B' F'
84: 7.25 D' F' R' F2 U' F D B D B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 F2 R D2 B2
85: 7.86 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' B' R D F D U L' R2
86: 9.71 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 L R2 D' L2 B' L U' F' L' D'
87: 8.66 R2 B L2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B R' F U L' B' L' D2 R2
88: 7.75 U2 B R D F2 R' D' L U' F R2 B2 R2 L2 U' D2 R2 U B2 U L2
89: 9.86 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 D L B' D L2 B L D2 U2 B D2
90: 6.80 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B R' F2 L U B D R' D U' B2
91: 9.19 B2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R B' U' F' R2 D R U2 L' U'
92: 9.16 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F' U2 L D2 B R2 F' U2 L D2 U
93: 9.46 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 U' R' U' B U2 F' U B U F2 L' U2
94: 7.91 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D' R2 F' R F2 R' F2 R' D
95: 7.78 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U L R2 F D B' L' U
96: 8.80 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 B L2 F' L2 F' L D' U F2 L' R' F2 R' U2 F'
97: 9.30 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B R F2 U' L' D F D' L' D2
98: 8.55 D2 F2 U B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L D' L R' D' U2 L' F R' B'
99: 8.49 R2 F U2 R2 B D2 U2 B' R2 B F' R' D2 F' D' F2 U2 R' B D L2 U'
100: 8.57 L2 R2 D' F2 D U R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F' L R2 U L2 U' L D2 R' D


 Featuring 7.45 ao12, 7.03 ao5, also a 7.2x ao5 somewhere. I am not counting the 4 because it was a (very dumb)misscramble.


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 8, 2017)

13 sub 22.5's in a row
+first sub 20 CN avg12 (19.49)
+sub 24 avg100 (23.72)

I think becoming colour neutral is one of the best things I did for 3x3.


----------



## Berd (Jan 8, 2017)

Finished my AsouM!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2017)

Average of 5: 48.16
1. (39.82) B' D R' F U' L' B' R' F2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 
2. (53.55) L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 L' B2 L2 B' R D' R2 B U' R' 
3. 49.14 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R' B L2 R2 D' F U' F D 
4. 50.90 R B2 L' B2 R' F2 R U2 L U2 L' D B' U' F2 R D R B D U 
5. 44.45 R2 D2 R F R2 L U' F2 D B2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 D2 

feet, got a 54.44 avg12 also


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 9, 2017)

I guess I'll post what I got at my comp yesterday here:
2x2: 4.46 single and 5.73 avg. (21st in r1, didn't make finals)
3x3: 12.83 single and 14.29 avg (both R2, 15.31 w 13.17 in r1 and 14.39 w 13.48 in finals (12th).
6x6: 3:08.95 single and 3:17.71 Mean (5th)
7x7: 4:45.63 single and 4:53.74 mean (4th)
3bld: DNF 
OH: 28.15 overall PB single (lol) and 50.61 avg (24th in r1, didn't make finals)
Megaminx: 1:44.34 single and 1:59.34 average (made soft cutoff by 0.23) (11th)


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 9, 2017)

bustin out sub 7 avgs like nothing

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-9
avg of 5: 6.71

Time List:
1. (6.10) R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 F R F' U R D R' U' L R
2. (8.24) L B' R2 D L' D' B U D2 B F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 L2
3. 6.53 U2 B U2 F L2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 D R D2 F D R' B U' B F
4. 6.73 D F B R L F' L U' D' L F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F
5. 6.84 R U2 L' F2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 R U' F D2 U B' D B L R U2

E: bustin out sub 7 avgs like nothing

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-9
avg of 5: 6.78

Time List:
1. 6.58 R' U2 R' B L2 B R2 L' B U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F' U
2. (7.80) L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D B2 U B2 L' F R' D2 R' U2 B' R' U R'
3. 6.36 D' B R2 F U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' R D' L B2 U F' D'
4. 7.39 R2 D' F2 D' L' B R' D' F U B2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L D2 L U2 B2
5. (6.35) L2 D' B2 R B R2 L D R2 B R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D2



Spoiler



E: bustin out sub 7 avgs like nothing

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-9
avg of 5: 6.71

Time List:
1. 7.36 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 D B2 F D L' U' R' U' 
2. 6.51 L' U2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' U R' D2 R2 B D' R B F2 
3. (9.33) F2 R B' L U D B2 R U F' L2 D L2 D B2 U2 D R2 L2 B2 
4. 6.23 F D2 F2 R U2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R' D' B R' D2 B2 L B D B 
5. (5.46) L' U2 B L2 U' D F' D R L2 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 D


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 9, 2017)

7.55 then about 20 solves later 7.04
Nice cross and lookahead
The last 2 pairs were one looked (easily, also they weren't free pairs)
Then I got the COLL: R U R' U R' U' R' U R U2 R
Without going for the ZBLL I still got the EPLL skip!!! WoOo


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 9, 2017)

I learned how to solve a megaminx intuitively. Probably not very efficiently though...

(I also learned how to solve a skewb.)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2017)

...UWR?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 9, 2017)

Cubelonia 2017:
good stuff first
47.57 megaminx NRavg by 2 seconds, 8th in the world yeee (1st place)
2:15 6x6 mean with 2:04 single which had edge and OLL parity (1st place)
3rd place 7x7 with a decent mean
1:03 5x5 single in R1, 1:13 avg in finals (3rd place)
46.xy bld single (2nd place)
14.34 OH avg, finally sub15  no sub13 so far though
33.33 fmc overall PB mean with 28 2nd best single, might post solutions soon

fails:
40.79 feet mean, messed up 2nd and 3rd solve (1st place)
16.17 sq1 avg, messed up the last 3 solves, 2nd was a 13+  (2nd place)
7.02 3x3 single, not even sub7  9.11 avg with counting 7.9 in that avg, too
51 3bld dnf mean by 2 flipped edges


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 9, 2017)

Got my official sub 10 average in 3x3 and official sub 40 average in 4x4, which were my goals for 2017 .
Soooo, new goals?


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 9, 2017)

Finally got a sub-2 5x5 single (1:59.07). The edge pairing was ridiculous, only one edge pair didn't already have two correct pieces on it.


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2017)

3:56 7x7 single for the weekly comp! PB by 6 seconds, first sub-4. I'm still using my basically dead Aofu GT, so I can't even imagine what I'll be getting when I get the Qiyi and/or Yuxin.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 9, 2017)

7x7: Changed the way I do centers and these were the first 5 solves (weekly comp)... I think I'm going to do centers this way from now on. 

Single: 4:14.76
Mo3: 4:30.53
Ao5: 4:42.15


----------



## Torch (Jan 10, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> 7x7: Changed the way I do centers and these were the first 5 solves (weekly comp)... I think I'm going to do centers this way from now on.
> 
> Single: 4:14.76
> Mo3: 4:30.53
> Ao5: 4:42.15



Now just fix your 6x6 L2C and you're golden!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 10, 2017)

Got a kilominx/2x2 Megaminx

1:28.44 out of the box first solve

It's fun


----------



## ottozing (Jan 10, 2017)

sq1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 149/150
best time: 6.010
worst time: 17.076

current mo3: 11.003 (σ = 1.37)
best mo3: 8.015 (σ = 1.75)

current avg5: 11.252 (σ = 0.94)
best avg5: 8.427 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 11.425 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 9.298 (σ = 1.20)

current avg50: 10.663 (σ = 1.38)
best avg50: 10.060 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 10.440 (σ = 1.41)
best avg100: 10.202 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 10.399 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 10.471

omw to full csp


----------



## Torch (Jan 10, 2017)

9:18 2-7 relay for the weekly comp. 2nd time ever trying it, this beats my old PB from June by exactly one minute!


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 10, 2017)

First sub-30 OH single

1. 29.32 D L2 D2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R B F2 R2 D' U F L' D L U'


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 10, 2017)

LL Skip = PB Single

13.16

L2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U L2 U' L2 F' L B2 U R F2 U R2 D' F'

y' R d L R' F L R D'
R2 U2 R U R
U' L' U L U' L' U2 L' U L
U L U L'
U2

Awesome!

Edit: Just got 13.15. The F2L was faster than the 13.16 but used COLL/EPLL.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 10, 2017)

8.61 2nd best 3x3 avg100, contains
8.50 avg50
8.10 avg12
7.45 avg5
5.17 3rd best with Niclas LL


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 10, 2017)

FIRST SUB-10 OH





Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-10
single: 9.80

Time List:
1. 9.80 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B L2 F U' R' F U' F2 D' B

z y' F' U' r U' R2 U R' U l U2 M' U L 13/13
F R' U' R F' R' U F' r 9/22
U2 M U2 M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 13/35
35/9.8=3.6 tps


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 10, 2017)

First 100 solves on a kilominx
thus everything is a pb
I can get a lot faster easily, but these are my first solves

1/3/5/12/50/100

32.18
34.17
35.27
41.14
45.38
49.31



Spoiler: Time List



Bold is everytime I get a pb
Italic is sub-40
(minus the 1:28.xx first solve ever I deleted before I remembered I would want to keep it)
*1:01.67*, 1:02.16, *54.48*, 1:05.42, 58.40, 1:05.67, 1:00.11, 1:08.18, *52.37*, 57.60, *49.29*, *40.18*, 58.73, 48.55, 1:02.36, 59.30, 57.19, 50.13, 53.85, 59.17, 56.09, 1:07.71, 50.80, 43.76, 41.74, 57.39, *38.84*, _41.43+_, 54.45, 55.54, 1:14.18, 55.59, 46.93, 43.12, 1:01.79, 46.60, *36.04*, 50.46, 58.25, 50.77, 47.02, 48.59, 51.44, 54.51, 46.38, 1:01.13, 50.28, 55.56, 46.50, 37.88, *32.18*, 40.34, 48.22, 47.71, 50.22, 46.53, 38.29, 46.97, 49.19, 53.05, 53.51, 52.55, 51.81, 45.08, 53.75, 50.90, 46.38, 50.16, 49.55, 52.30, 40.43, 42.36, 44.88, 42.82, 58.86, 45.57,_ 34.88_, 42.25, 52.47, _33.33_, _36.34_, 51.31, 55.78, 51.20, 46.14, 40.43, 46.71, 49.09, 41.13, 45.88, 51.96, 45.31, 43.62, 44.74, _33.75_, _36.00_, _32.74_, _36.06_, 40.34, 44.51


75% was yesterday, when I got the puzzle, finished up the ao100 today.


----------



## Meow (Jan 11, 2017)

Average: 1.51
Best: 1.17
Worst: 1.90
Mean: 1.51
Standard Deviation: 0.22

1: 1.34 R' U2 R U' F' R F2 U R'
2: (1.17) R U' F' R2 F' U F2
3: 1.55 R' U R' U2 R F' U2 F'
4: 1.46 R' F2 R F2 U F U
5: 1.37 F U2 R' U F' R F U
6: 1.58 U R' F' U R' F U' R'
7: 1.69 R' U2 F R' U F' R2 F' R'
8: 1.61 F2 U2 R U F2 R' F' U2 F U'
9: (1.90) F' R' F R2 F R' F2 U' R U2
10: 1.39 F' R' F2 U R U' F R2 U'
11: 1.85 R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U F' U
12: 1.25 U' R U2 F2 R F' R' U'
Not pb, but a nice average for me


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 11, 2017)

just learned that I only have 2 nemeses, not sure if that's good but I think it is and it's a cool statistic


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> just learned that I only have 2 nemeses, not sure if that's good but I think it is and it's a cool statistic


You have 3...? via http://alejos.org/nemeses.php
2009YAUR01
2012MCNE01
2013EGDA02

btw that's still good.
Prob because you have a lot of events + decent feet results

I have 45
My brother has like 10k


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 11, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> You have 3...? via http://alejos.org/nemeses.php
> 2009YAUR01
> 2012MCNE01
> 2013EGDA02
> ...



Yeah I checked that just now but I don't think it's up to date, Noah beats Martin's feet times now.


----------



## Torch (Jan 11, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> You have 3...? via http://alejos.org/nemeses.php
> 2009YAUR01
> 2012MCNE01
> 2013EGDA02
> ...


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2017)

Torch said:


> View attachment 7369


ahhh
missed that
gj noah on 2 nemesisessesis


----------



## Torch (Jan 11, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> just learned that I only have 2 nemeses, not sure if that's good but I think it is and it's a cool statistic



Katie has 2 also, you should race her to 0


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 11, 2017)

Torch said:


> Katie has 2 also, you should race her to 0



Isn't it just Rob now?


----------



## Torch (Jan 11, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Isn't it just Rob now?



Whoops, I thought that Evan nemesized her too, but I forgot to check 3x3!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 11, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Prob because you have a lot of events + decent feet results


usually what I saw people losing to me in were event completion, sq1 average, fmc single, and pyra (and sometimes mega and feet)


Torch said:


> Katie has 2 also, you should race her to 0


0.05 off of Jay McNeill in Pyra single, I could get good at 5BLD and do that too
My 3BLD results could easily be sub-Rob Yau with a little luck

I could see me getting no-nemesized


Torch said:


> View attachment 7369


woah what's that website, I got my result from going through the 48 people who beat me in squan


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 11, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> woah what's that website, I got my result from going through the 48 people who beat me in squan



sad


----------



## Cale S (Jan 11, 2017)

3.36 avg50 with the Moyu magnetic skewb

also got a Yan3, WuHua, and WuQue, really liking them



Spoiler: first Yan3 OH solve was a silly 16.54



U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 L' F' U2 B U F' U2

y x2 F' R' y' L' U L D 
y' U2 L' U L 
y' R' U R
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' 
y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U'


2.11 tps woo


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 11, 2017)

Finally stopped swapping layers on SQ-1, which I've needed to do for a while now. I've gotten overall slower, but my singles have improved a bunch. Hopefully more practice will bring my times back down to normal. 

*9.54* (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, -1)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Finally stopped swapping layers on SQ-1, which I've needed to do for a while now.


Does this mean that you only solve the correct bottom layer color now instead of being 'neutral' or that you stopped swapping the center caps of the sq1?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 11, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Does this mean that you only solve the correct bottom layer color now instead of being 'neutral' or that you stopped swapping the center caps of the sq1?


The first part. I use black on top, yellow on bottom, so during solves, I would put yellow on top and at the very end, swap them. 

I tried getting used to putting black on top, which made me really slow. So to make my life easier, I just swapped the center caps so now yellow is on top and I don't have to swap the layers. Win/win.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 11, 2017)

part of a 2:15.00 PB mean:


----------



## Ollie (Jan 11, 2017)

1. 50.74 L' B u F L' r R' F2 r L' F2 B f2 r B F2 f' R B' f r' f2 D2 F' R2 F D2 U' L2 U D r2 f B2 U' R2 r2 f' r F 

Parity avoided  Managed a 1:03.76 average of 12 too with no OLL parity.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 11, 2017)

Ollie said:


> 1. 50.74 L' B u F L' r R' F2 r L' F2 B f2 r B F2 f' R B' f r' f2 D2 F' R2 F D2 U' L2 U D r2 f B2 U' R2 r2 f' r F
> 
> Parity avoided  Managed a 1:03.76 average of 12 too with no OLL parity.



15 second inspection?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 11, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 15 second inspection?



Darn right, bro.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 12, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> The first part. I use black on top, yellow on bottom, so during solves, I would put yellow on top and at the very end, swap them.
> 
> I tried getting used to putting black on top, which made me really slow. So to make my life easier, I just swapped the center caps so now yellow is on top and I don't have to swap the layers. Win/win.


> yellow on top
absolutely disgusting

nice solve tho


----------



## Torch (Jan 12, 2017)

Feet:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-11
avg of 12: 36.20

Time List:
1. 34.61 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B L R2 D2 B2 D F2 L U R2
2. 38.27 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' B' L D L U' F' D2 B' F'
3. (29.91) F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U L D2 B' U2 L' F2 R2 D' B2 D
4. 36.95 R' B2 D2 F R2 F U2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D L' U2 R' U2 L'
5. 30.34 L' R2 F' D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 U' R' B2 L B U2 F2 U L
6. 39.43 U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 U B2 R' F2 U' B' F D U L' U R'
7. 41.20 B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 F D' F U2 R B' U2 B' F' R
8. 33.57 B' L B2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L F2 R U2 F' L2 B L' R2 D' B U R
9. 37.51 U' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 F D B' L2 B U' F U2 L
10. (43.16) B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U L F' L' D' B' F2 R B' L2 U2
11. 35.64 U2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' D R' F' U' B' F L B2 R2
12. 34.52 L2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D' F2 R F2 L U2 F' U2 B D

Solves 3-5 are 32.40 mo3, and 1-5 are 33.97 ao5.

The 30.34 had a pretty cool 1LLL: L F (J perm) F' L'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 12, 2017)

6.98 single on the Yan3

D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U' B L D2 F' R B2 F2 U' B2 D2 

8.60 right before and 9.66 after

z2 R' F R2 D y R F R 
F' U' F B U B'
R U R' y' U R' U' R (notice the last two pairs now)
R U' R' y' R U' R2 U' R
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R 
U2 F U R U' R' F'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 12, 2017)

Overall, still slower, but I'm liking the faster singles.

9.24 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, -2)

EDIT:

Purple Squan is where it's at

8.72 (0, 5)/(6, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/


----------



## Cale S (Jan 12, 2017)

3.29 skewb avg100, 3.15 avg50
sub-NAR again
Moyu magnetic is good


----------



## asacuber (Jan 12, 2017)

what does 'nemesis' mean? I found many famous people lined up for me...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 12, 2017)

asacuber said:


> what does 'nemesis' mean? I found many famous people lined up for me...


They're better than you at all your events you've done officially


----------



## biscuit (Jan 12, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 3.29 skewb avg100, 3.15 avg50
> sub-NAR again
> Moyu magnetic is good



Have you had any popping problems? I had to tighten mine because the centers would pop.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 12, 2017)

First sub-1 average of 5, avoiding OLL parity:



Spoiler: Average of 5: 58.52



1. 57.93 L' U2 B' L2 u' D' R r2 F u R f2 U2 r D' L' R B U2 D2 B u F2 L2 D u r2 R2 U' R U F L' f' r' R' u' D' L' B' 
2. (1:04.38+) r2 R f2 u' f' r D2 f2 R' B' L U2 F2 L R2 r f' r D2 L F D' U f' r' f2 F' u2 f u R D2 R2 f D L' r' f2 U2 R2 
3. (56.27) B r' U' F B u U2 D L' D' r' L2 R2 u B2 u2 B r2 B' u' L R2 r U B D2 B F u2 f2 D2 U u2 r2 u R B' F r' U' 
4. 58.61 F' B' D' R' r' B' r2 F2 L D' B' U B D2 f' L2 f' r f2 R2 r2 D B2 D' u' R2 r D2 B' L' R' f2 L' u r U' L' f' r' F' 
5. 59.01 U2 f D2 R2 L B2 F r2 f' D R U2 f2 R' U' F2 R D' f2 U2 L' f2 D B2 r' R u2 F' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L' u r' U2 u'



I'm thinking about _predicting_ PLL parity now, rather than avoiding it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ollie said:


> I'm thinking about _predicting_ PLL parity now, rather than avoiding it.


How...?


----------



## Cale S (Jan 12, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Have you had any popping problems? I had to tighten mine because the centers would pop.



Haven't done anything besides put some silk in it, can't even force a center out


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 12, 2017)

seriously?

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-12
single: 40.16

Time List:
1. 40.16 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

my fourth 40.xy, all were fullstep


----------



## Torch (Jan 12, 2017)

8:59 2-7 relay! When I add up my global averages for 2x2 through 7x7, I get ~9:40, so I must have had really good bigcube solves to get a sub-9.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 12, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> How...?


We have the top UK minds working on it right now


----------



## Torch (Jan 12, 2017)

Ollie said:


> We have the top UK minds working on it right now


I can picture it now:


----------



## Cale S (Jan 12, 2017)

Torch said:


> I can picture it now:
> View attachment 7374



That parity image makes me angry because those wing swaps aren't possible


----------



## Torch (Jan 12, 2017)

Cale S said:


> That parity image makes me angry because those wing swaps aren't possible



Google Images fail

I'll make a fixed one

EDIT:


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 12, 2017)

lol gear cube:
1.75 single
6.62 ao5
9.15 ao12
10.82 ao100


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 13, 2017)

lel kilo
I'm so late to the hype

PBs 1/m3/5/12/50/100

26.13
30.78
33.02
33.63
35.96
38.31

4 sub-30s so far, all of which have been pbs (29.67, 28.46, 26.61, 26.13)

I think global sub-30 is as far as I'm going to seriously practice.
Then just casual solving.
Until it gets added to the WCA.
Probably still won't practice a ton though.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 13, 2017)

13.04 OH fullstep single.

All my sub13s were skips I think, so this is fullstep pb.

Reconstruction:

z2 //inspection
R D L D' F D' //xcross
y' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R //F2L-2
y' U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' //F2L-3
y U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L-4
r U2' R' U' R U' r' //OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U //PLL

50 HTM / 13.04 = 4.21 TPS


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 13, 2017)

OH

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-12
solves/total: 500/500

blah blah blah (I've been working on this average for a while and already posted these pbs)

avg of 50
current: 19.77 (σ = 2.04)
best: 19.65 (σ = 2.05)

avg of 100
current: 20.02 (σ = 2.05)
best: 19.98 (σ = 2.10)

blah blah blah



Spoiler: Time List:



27.98, 18.96, 24.25, 23.30, 21.75, 21.51, 23.99, 21.03, 17.94, 13.19, 20.93, 20.28, 17.59, 20.67, 22.44, 20.17, 22.03, 20.25, 19.64, 18.47, 20.36, 19.50, 17.07, 18.67, 20.48, 22.66, 22.54, 23.28, 21.63, 18.36, 21.74, 21.16, 21.08, 24.89, 23.18, 18.46, 20.18, 21.21, 23.15, 19.42, 25.41, 20.23, 17.61, 20.84, 23.53, 21.04, 22.43, 21.46, 19.17, 21.38, 20.12, 19.32, 22.43, 18.33, 20.29, 31.31, 23.33, 21.39, 21.64, 21.63, 19.85, 26.30, 17.18, 23.45, 20.64, 22.47, 22.36, 20.24, 22.25, 24.01, 19.62, 19.11, 22.25, 21.76, 22.58, 19.22, 21.54, 15.36, 20.00, 21.48, 16.32, 17.93, 19.38, 20.00, 17.88, 17.58, 16.51, 21.67, 20.39, 18.70, 18.34, 20.89, 21.95, 18.16, 16.77, 24.87, 20.30, 18.72, 18.81, 21.07, 18.95, 20.39, 23.16, 23.11, 21.23, 19.81, 21.19, 21.07, 19.61, 23.49, 20.44, 22.32, 21.39, 21.16, 26.36, 22.97, 16.74, 21.52, 22.92, 21.16, 23.37, 20.56, 21.72, 18.74, 21.16, 27.01, 23.17, 20.70, 25.85, 21.57, 21.19, 21.87, 19.86, 18.36, 21.35, 20.48, 17.01, 17.19, 21.26, 20.67, 20.53, 20.16, 23.12, 25.14, 21.88, 18.15, 14.34, 23.91, 21.23, 19.15, 23.05, 22.67, 18.68, 14.70, 22.09, 18.73, 21.26, 15.91, 16.69, 19.89, 19.66, 21.19, 18.30, 18.88, 20.77, 18.76, 22.60, 18.68, 18.52, 21.20, 22.83, 20.86, 19.62, 23.80, 23.61, 23.97, 27.36, 21.44, 22.84, 26.63, 23.25, 16.66, 23.71, 21.53, 23.06, 18.74, 18.98, 20.09, 25.76, 20.58, 24.15, 18.18, 18.23, 24.11, 20.36, 19.53, 17.50, 22.86, 25.02, 22.45, 20.42, 21.95, 20.24, 21.77, 19.55, 26.09, 15.82, 23.07, 19.09, 16.46, 23.80, 22.87, 18.69, 21.72, 23.83, 16.26, 20.00, 21.29, 19.98, 17.77, 20.95, 22.59, 19.61, 21.57, 21.27, 15.55, 19.65, 22.37, 17.62, 23.50, 24.93, 22.35, 19.23, 18.81, 22.29, 23.54, 20.00, 19.24, 21.93, 19.69, 16.64, 19.42, 22.47, 17.48, 20.76, 24.38, 25.38, 18.51, 23.81, 21.03, 24.83, 22.93, 23.24, 23.80, 17.17, 24.18, 19.05, 20.00, 15.94, 19.11, 23.95, 17.63, 20.48, 19.68, 21.52, 25.88, 20.09, 21.78, 18.59, 22.98, 19.22, 22.59, 18.52, 23.89, 19.70, 17.86, 18.31, 21.42, 22.80, 22.23, 22.13, 21.24, 24.16, 23.55, 16.04, 18.57, 19.62, 23.64, 18.37, 23.02, 20.27, 18.25, 22.40, 23.80, 22.84, 19.16, 19.87, 18.14, 26.92, 22.59, 18.80, 23.28, 19.61, 22.72, 22.11, 17.69, 15.80, 20.11, 18.45, 21.52, 22.90, 22.09, 19.54, 21.33, 21.21, 18.30, 19.70, 18.00, 19.52, 24.93, 19.10, 23.79, 21.86, 22.65, 19.19, 22.78, 20.39, 21.88, 23.86, 21.42, 17.34, 15.63, 21.47, 15.83, 25.59, 26.91, 23.48, 24.13, 19.83, 20.43, 23.99, 20.37, 22.68, 26.61, 19.74, 21.66, 20.18, 22.69, 13.68, 18.86, 19.26, 15.23, 21.74, 19.64, 22.26, 22.16, 20.30, 20.79, 20.58, 23.57, 22.77, 17.83, 23.70, 18.44, 16.23, 23.02, 20.76, 21.31, 25.09, 20.56, 18.00, 19.29, 20.28, 17.58, 19.01, 22.27, 18.87, 22.78, 23.61, 17.35, 21.36, 18.33, 24.18, 22.04, 22.43, 24.13, 25.30, 20.76, 22.45, 20.31, 20.20, 19.70, 22.53, 21.70, 25.35, 25.96, 18.24, 21.12, 19.80, 15.90, 20.67, 14.80, 19.39, 19.27, 18.66, 18.46, 23.88, 14.46, 18.89, 20.67, 19.76, 20.58, 22.63, 23.78, 23.43, 22.55, 25.18, 21.49, 22.43, 15.66, 22.66, 20.41, 22.97, 22.60, 19.76, 17.55, 20.24, 23.85, 20.34, 22.10, 18.30, 18.50, 21.76, 17.50, 17.86, 22.77, 20.30, 20.76, 20.06, 18.52, 16.91, 21.17, 20.58, 18.99, 19.26, 19.20, 18.02, 16.03, 22.85, 21.41, 15.63, 18.48, 16.26, 22.82, 20.29, 17.28, 17.02, 23.52, 19.27, 21.69, 20.91, 21.88, 13.94, 16.83, 26.04, 21.74, 20.76, 17.21, 19.23, 24.24, 21.53, 21.91, 18.35, 15.88, 26.24, 20.41, 20.04, 20.95, 19.67, 20.29, 20.77, 22.43, 17.12, 19.49, 18.68, 18.54, 20.63, 20.02, 16.92, 23.22, 16.07, 18.91, 17.48, 23.71, 17.73, 21.98, 20.21, 18.34, 19.67, 19.57



*SUB-20 AO100*
HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE
I DIDN'T KNOW I HAD GOTTEN FASTish


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 13, 2017)

Finished learning T ZBLL again if anyones interested. Took 12 days to relearn it all haha


----------



## asacuber (Jan 13, 2017)

1:47 mega pb sniggle


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 13, 2017)

OH:

9.67 fullstep, 9.68 fail because antisune PLL skip but I was too stupid to AUF properly
11.85 PB avg5 with counting 10.77
13.06 PB avg12 wtf
14.08 PB avg50
14.37 PB avg100

I should be able to break my 13.00 official single soon lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 13, 2017)

got a 2:03.47 mega single on my friends X-Man (sooooooo much better than my dayan)
Also did my first 7x7 solve in ages and got 10:36.31 then immediately afterwards got a 2:33.59 5x5 single than a 2:48.62 Ao5 obviously I need to upgrade on all 3 of these cubes (dayan mega, shengshou 7, shengshou 5)


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 13, 2017)

1.604 2x2 ao50 fml


----------



## Torch (Jan 13, 2017)

7x7 PBs:

3:56.02 single
4:09.31 mo3
4:08.53 ao5
4:12.48 ao12

Still don't have the Wuji


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm very bad at skewb... this is my PB Ao5 lol

1. 4.72 U L B' L' R' U L' R' L' U' 
2. 4.14 B' L U R L' B R U R' L 
3. 6.59 U' B' U B L R B R U 
4. (4.01) L U B' R U B' R' U L 
5. (7.39) L B' R L' U' R U' L U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 13, 2017)

Moar OH

13.20 2nd best avg12
13.80 PB avg50
14.10 PB avg100


----------



## Torch (Jan 13, 2017)

Torch said:


> 7x7 PBs:
> 
> 3:56.02 single
> 4:09.31 mo3
> ...



7x7 just got crazy:

3:56.02, 4:11.00, (4:28.96), 4:07.68, 4:22.00, 3:55.11, (3:40.96), 4:04.04, 4:18.81, 3:54.04, 3:43.85, 3:47.01 = 4:01.96 ao12


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 14, 2017)

Sig update


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 14, 2017)

8.09 then 7.54 2 solves later!!! 7.54 was former PB actually
They both had PLL skips, the 7 was anti-sune PLL skip.
Just about learned 2 COLL sets of ZBLL U! (1/3 of ZBLL U)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 14, 2017)

3x3 PBs

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-14
avg of 5: 12.83

Time List:
12.73, 14.46, (16.93), (11.19), 11.28


Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-14
mean of 3: 12.32

Time List:
11.19, 11.28, 14.46


It's been awhile since I've practiced 3x3
I have a 15.3 ao 50 yuck


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 14, 2017)

I just got a 15.08 fullstep, which I'm pretty sure is my best fullstep solve ever.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 14, 2017)

OH, 2nd best avg5 with 2nd best single, but also super fail

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-14
avg of 5: 12.11

Time List:
1. (14.82) D' B R2 B F' R2 D2 U2 B2 F' U2 L D' B' D R2 U B2 R F' 
2. 14.31 R L' U' F R' F2 D2 F2 D' B' R2 U F2 D B2 R2 U' D2 R2 D R2 
3. (9.46) U2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B' R2 
4. 11.70 U' B D' R' D2 L' D' F' L D2 B D2 R2 B R2 L2 B R2 
5. 10.30 D F' U2 F' D B' U L F' R B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R2 U2 B2

couldn't roll the first 2  10.49 mo3 though


----------



## Ollie (Jan 14, 2017)

I think I got a 4x4x4 PB, using OLL parity avoidance. 

52.49, 53.08, (55.78), 53.01, (51.25) = *52.86 Ao5*

Still struggling to get a really good (clean) average of 12. I'm still getting +2s and DNFing occasionally (by going over 15s inspection). No turning back now, I guess.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2017)

59.99 4x4 PB avg100, first sub1 obviously


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kind of nice full step, with a pretty bad PLL execution

6.62 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B' D' R2 F R2 F U L


----------



## Cale S (Jan 15, 2017)

3:30.67 6x6 single

starting to get decent


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 15, 2017)

Finished learning T ZBLL the other day. already on to U. The algs really are sticking this time (sticky algs ftw)


----------



## Iggy (Jan 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-15
avg of 5: 7.58

Time List:
1. (10.07) F L2 F U2 B R2 U2 B2 F' D2 F D' B2 L B' L2 R2 B U2 L' R 
2. 7.38 R' B2 R U2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D' L U2 F U2 R F' R D2 U' 
3. 7.96 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L' U L' F D' F' D2 R2 F' L U' 
4. 7.39 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L' F U2 F2 R2 D' U2 L B2 R 
5. (6.79) L B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 B R2 D U' B' R D F2 L2 U L'

lol wat


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 15, 2017)

just reached 500 subcribers on my youtube channel, now on the way to 1k 
also this is my 2000th post in this forum


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 15, 2017)

1:24 Ao50 on squan with this method, more than 15 seconds better than the last time I did a squan session.


----------



## vectroll (Jan 15, 2017)

33 speed new Ao5 and Ao12.

10.59 = 10.29, (13.31), 10.97, 10.52, (10.26)
12.07 = 10.29, 13.31, 10.97, 10.52, (10.26), 12.18, 14.02, 12.77, 13.00, 11.98, (15.44), 11.66

Got a new Yuexiao today and quickly fell in love with it <3


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2017)

39.86 Feet ao50


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 15, 2017)

Won 2x2 for the first time this weekend with 1.96 avg, only .01 better than PB


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2017)

1:27.08 5x5 single. First sub 90.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jan 16, 2017)

PB Ao12 on 3x3 today: 14.646
PB single still eludes me
Also PB Ao5 on 4x4: 1:00.458
Sub-1 is so close


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 16, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Won 2x2 for the first time this weekend with 1.96 avg, only .01 better than PB


Thanks for the fantasy points


----------



## kake123 (Jan 16, 2017)

*3x3*
15.15 avg100 PB
13.89 avg12 PB

*4x4*
55.47 avg5 PB:
56.25, (49.15), (1:03.19), 56.04, 54.12


----------



## asacuber (Jan 16, 2017)

50 likes


----------



## Meow (Jan 16, 2017)

Broke all my 2x2 avgs in one session

Average: 1.22
Best: 1.03
Worst: 1.83
Mean: 1.31
Standard Deviation: 0.28

1: 1.29 F2 R' U F2 U' R U' R' U
2: (1.83) U R U' F2 U' F2 R'
3: 1.24 F' U2 R2 F U' F2 R U' F U'
4: (1.03) U' R U2 R' U' F U' R'
5: 1.14 F2 R U' R' U F2 U F U2

Average: 1.41
Best: 1.03
Worst: 1.83
Mean: 1.41
Standard Deviation: 0.24

1: 1.80 U' F2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U'
2: 1.27 F U2 F2 R F' R' U' R U'
3: 1.39 F U' F U R2 U F2 R' F2
4: 1.29 F2 R' U F2 U' R U' R' U
5: (1.83) U R U' F2 U' F2 R'
6: 1.24 F' U2 R2 F U' F2 R U' F U'
7: (1.03) U' R U2 R' U' F U' R'
8: 1.14 F2 R U' R' U F2 U F U2
9: 1.53 R U2 R F R2 F R2 F'
10: 1.54 F' U2 R' U F' U2 F'
11: 1.60 F R2 U R F2 R F R U'
12: 1.30 U' F' R' F R' F2 R F2 R2



Spoiler: 1.62 ao50



Average: 1.62
Best: 1.03
Worst: 2.36
Mean: 1.61
Standard Deviation: 0.25

1: 1.20 R U F' U R' U F' R U2
2: 1.55 R F2 U2 F R F' R2 U2 F' U'
3: 1.56 R' U2 F U' R F' R F2 R
4: 1.68 R2 U F R' F2 R U2 R F'
5: 1.30 U F2 U' F R' U R' U
6: 1.45 F2 U R' F' R U2 F' U2 F' U'
7: 1.66 U R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R'
8: 1.86 U2 F' R U' F2 R U R U
9: 1.72 U2 F2 R U' F' U F' R
10: 1.68 U' F2 U F2 R F' U R2
11: 1.64 U F2 U' R F U R F2 R
12: (2.36) U' F U' R' U' R U2 F2 R2
13: 1.66 F' U2 F' U R' U F R2
14: 1.90 U2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U F
15: 1.73 F' R2 F U' F2 R U' R' U'
16: 1.67 F U F2 R2 U F U' R2
17: 1.77 U R U F2 R2 U' R2
18: 1.89 R2 U' R' F U2 R U' R' F2
19: 1.56 F U R' U2 F R U2 R2 U' R'
20: 1.78 U R' F' U' F U' F2 U F2
21: 1.55 F2 R2 U R' F R U' F2 U' F2
22: 1.77 U' F R2 U' R F' U2 F' U2
23: 1.67 U' F R' U2 R2 U' R' F2
24: 1.52 R' U2 F U' R' U R' U2 R
25: 1.72 R2 F' U F2 U F2 R U
26: 1.79 U R' U' F U R' F R' F
27: 1.61 F U2 F R' U' R F2 R'
28: 1.93 R F U' R2 F' U R' U'
29: 1.45 R U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U
30: 1.94 F R U' R' F2 R' F R2 U'
31: 1.74 R' F R' U F U F' R'
32: 1.49 R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 F'
33: 1.74 U F2 U R U2 F' R' U2 R'
34: 1.08 F2 U2 F' R U' R F U
35: 1.93 F' R2 F' R' F U' R' F
36: 1.65 F2 R F U' F2 U' F2 U R2
37: 1.66 U' R' U2 F R' U R' U' R U'
38: 1.75 F U2 F' R F' U2 R F2 U'
39: 1.80 U' F2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U'
40: 1.27 F U2 F2 R F' R' U' R U'
41: 1.39 F U' F U R2 U F2 R' F2
42: 1.29 F2 R' U F2 U' R U' R' U
43: 1.83 U R U' F2 U' F2 R'
44: 1.24 F' U2 R2 F U' F2 R U' F U'
45: (1.03) U' R U2 R' U' F U' R'
46: 1.14 F2 R U' R' U F2 U F U2
47: 1.53 R U2 R F R2 F R2 F'
48: 1.54 F' U2 R' U F' U2 F'
49: 1.60 F R2 U R F2 R F R U'
50: 1.30 U' F' R' F R' F2 R F2 R2





Spoiler: 1.65 ao100



Average: 1.65
Best: 0.96
Worst: 2.64
Mean: 1.65
Standard Deviation: 0.27

1: 1.62 R2 F U2 F2 R' U'
2: 1.20 F2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 U'
3: 1.51 F U R U' F2 U R' U'
4: 1.83 U R2 F' R U2 F U2 F U
5: 1.92 F' U2 R' U2 R F R2 U2 F'
6: (0.96) F' R F R2 U' F R
7: 1.24 R2 U' F2 U R' U2 F2 R' F
8: 1.86 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F U2 F2
9: 1.88 F2 R' F U F2 U'
10: 1.49 U R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U R2 U2
11: 1.89 R2 F R' F2 U R U R U
12: 1.20 R U F' U R' U F' R U2
13: 1.55 R F2 U2 F R F' R2 U2 F' U'
14: 1.56 R' U2 F U' R F' R F2 R
15: 1.68 R2 U F R' F2 R U2 R F'
16: 1.30 U F2 U' F R' U R' U
17: 1.45 F2 U R' F' R U2 F' U2 F' U'
18: 1.66 U R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' R'
19: 1.86 U2 F' R U' F2 R U R U
20: 1.72 U2 F2 R U' F' U F' R
21: 1.68 U' F2 U F2 R F' U R2
22: 1.64 U F2 U' R F U R F2 R
23: 2.36 U' F U' R' U' R U2 F2 R2
24: 1.66 F' U2 F' U R' U F R2
25: 1.90 U2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U F
26: 1.73 F' R2 F U' F2 R U' R' U'
27: 1.67 F U F2 R2 U F U' R2
28: 1.77 U R U F2 R2 U' R2
29: 1.89 R2 U' R' F U2 R U' R' F2
30: 1.56 F U R' U2 F R U2 R2 U' R'
31: 1.78 U R' F' U' F U' F2 U F2
32: 1.55 F2 R2 U R' F R U' F2 U' F2
33: 1.77 U' F R2 U' R F' U2 F' U2
34: 1.67 U' F R' U2 R2 U' R' F2
35: 1.52 R' U2 F U' R' U R' U2 R
36: 1.72 R2 F' U F2 U F2 R U
37: 1.79 U R' U' F U R' F R' F
38: 1.61 F U2 F R' U' R F2 R'
39: 1.93 R F U' R2 F' U R' U'
40: 1.45 R U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U
41: 1.94 F R U' R' F2 R' F R2 U'
42: 1.74 R' F R' U F U F' R'
43: 1.49 R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2 F'
44: 1.74 U F2 U R U2 F' R' U2 R'
45: 1.08 F2 U2 F' R U' R F U
46: 1.93 F' R2 F' R' F U' R' F
47: 1.65 F2 R F U' F2 U' F2 U R2
48: 1.66 U' R' U2 F R' U R' U' R U'
49: 1.75 F U2 F' R F' U2 R F2 U'
50: 1.80 U' F2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U'
51: 1.27 F U2 F2 R F' R' U' R U'
52: 1.39 F U' F U R2 U F2 R' F2
53: 1.29 F2 R' U F2 U' R U' R' U
54: 1.83 U R U' F2 U' F2 R'
55: 1.24 F' U2 R2 F U' F2 R U' F U'
56: 1.03 U' R U2 R' U' F U' R'
57: 1.14 F2 R U' R' U F2 U F U2
58: 1.53 R U2 R F R2 F R2 F'
59: 1.54 F' U2 R' U F' U2 F'
60: 1.60 F R2 U R F2 R F R U'
61: 1.30 U' F' R' F R' F2 R F2 R2
62: 1.89 F U F U' F R' F2 U R'
63: 1.68 F2 R2 F R' F' U' R2 U
64: 1.79 U F' R2 F2 R' F U' R' U
65: 1.61 F' R F' U R' F U R F'
66: 1.52 F' R U F' U' R2 U2
67: 1.28 U' F R2 F' R2 U R' U' F U'
68: 1.73 F R' F U' R F2 R2 U R'
69: 1.89 F' R' U R' F U' F R2
70: 1.36 F R2 F' U2 R U R' U R'
71: 1.75 U' F2 U F' R2 U R F U
72: 2.06 U' F' R F' R F' U2 F' U2
73: 1.92 F U2 F' R U R2 F2 R' U
74: 1.54 U R2 F' U' R U2 R' U R2
75: 1.96 F R F' R U2 F' R' F' U2
76: 1.77 U' F2 R' F U F2 U2 F' R'
77: 1.71 F R' U' F2 R U2 R' F2
78: 1.56 F2 U' F' R F' R F' R F2
79: 1.67 U' F2 R F' U R U' F2 R
80: 1.70 F' R U R' F2 U F2 U' F'
81: 1.85 U' F U' F2 R2 F' R U R' U'
82: 1.77 F' U R F U' R2 F2 U R'
83: 1.87 F2 U' R F2 R F' R' U R2 U'
84: (2.64) R F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F
85: 1.92 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U'
86: 1.13 U F' U F2 U R U' F'
87: 1.95 F2 R2 U2 F' U' F' R U2 F2
88: 1.67 F R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U
89: 1.89 F' U2 R F R2 F2 U' F' U
90: 1.74 F2 R F' U' F2 U' F' U' R2
91: 1.63 U2 F' U' R U2 F2 R
92: 1.40 F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
93: 1.99 R U2 R' F U R2 U F R2
94: 1.87 R F' R F R U2 F' U' F2
95: 1.63 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F R2 F2 U
96: 1.81 R2 F2 R U R2 U' R F2 U
97: 1.39 R' F U F U' F U' R
98: 1.84 U2 R' F' U2 R U' F2 R2 U
99: 1.24 R' F' R' F2 R2 U F' R2
100: 1.51 F2 U F U2 F R U' R2


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2017)

Meow said:


> Broke all my 2x2 avgs in one session
> 
> Average: 1.22
> Best: 1.03
> ...


you scare me sometimes


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 16, 2017)

OH PB by 1.10, can't reconstruct but scrambled correctly

8.14 R2 U2 F' R L' F2 L' U F L2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2

LL was Pi to PLL skip


----------



## Torch (Jan 16, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-16
avg of 50: 38.54


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 40.38 B L2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 R B2 F' D L R2 U2 F' D F2
2. (30.49) D' B2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 U R' U2 L2 R' B' U2 B' R' U
3. 40.53 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B R B D U' R' F2 R' U R
4. 44.58 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 B' D R' U2 B2 U' F L B D2 F2
5. 32.25 B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' B R' D F2 R U' R' B' L'
6. 39.73 D' F2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F L2 F L' D' F2 R U' B L F' U
7. 34.02 U B2 R' B2 U2 L' R' B2 D2 L2 R' B' U R2 F2 U' F D B
8. 41.13 F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 D U2 R2 F' U B' R B2 F2 R' D' F2 U'
9. 36.95 B U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B' R U F2 L' B' F
10. 41.56 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D U2 B' L2 R U' F' D F' R U R
11. 36.61 F L2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R' B' R' F D' R B' F' D2
12. 40.12 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D2 L F' R2 D' F U' B U2 R'
13. 43.65 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 R D2 R' U' B2 L' D F U2 R2 B R
14. (49.76) L U2 D2 B2 D B' L' F U R D2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R L2 U2
15. 36.17 F L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L R2 F U' R2 B2 U B U
16. 45.91 F L B2 U B2 L2 B' R' F U R L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R L2 B2 D2
17. 37.93 D' B D2 R D2 R' F2 U' B R2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L'
18. 33.71 B F2 R B2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L B R' F' U' F' D L2 U R'
19. 41.58 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L B' L2 R2 U' B' F' D2 R U
20. 31.58 D2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F D F' R' F' U2 R' D' R2 U F
21. 44.93 F' L2 B R2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 D' B L2 U2 B' L U' R F'
22. 33.38 U' D F D' B L B2 U' R' F2 B2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 B' R2
23. 36.61 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B2 F D2 L' D B2 D' B L' F R' U2 F2
24. 35.77 B2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 B' R' D B2 L' F2 D L2 D2
25. 35.61 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' F' R' U2 F2 U B D' L' B2 R'
26. 39.06 U' F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U2 L R2 B F' L' U' R B2 U F'
27. 36.32 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' R2 B' R U' L R B L2 D2 B' R2
28. (31.41) R2 F' R U D F' U2 L B R U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 B2
29. 42.30 D' R2 U F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' R' D2 L F' U' L' B' R2 F2 U
30. 35.91 L F R' B D R' U' L2 D2 R D2 R' F2 L D2 F2 U2 D2 F'
31. 35.39 U B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U F2 D R' U B D2 F' D F U2 L2 U2 L2
32. 38.06 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 U F2 L F' L' R' D2 B' F' R B2 F
33. 44.09 F D2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B' R D2 U F' R2 U' R U' F U2
34. 39.12 R' F' R D F' R2 F B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F
35. 41.10 R' U R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L' B' U L U L2 R B U
36. (46.16) B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B2 L' U' B R D' F L2 B F2 L'
37. 32.31 D' F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 F' U L' B2 L2 D L F' D' L2
38. 39.73 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R F D2 B F' U B' L' B2 D'
39. 36.22 D' F U2 F2 R' U F' R2 L' D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 U L2
40. 37.36 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' R B' D2 L' B D' U2 B U2
41. 38.45 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 R' F L' B' L B U' R' B L2 D'
42. 41.79 D L2 F L2 D2 L B U' F' R' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2
43. (31.18) R' F2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 U L' R' F' D' U B F L
44. 38.04 R' B' U' R' B D' B' L R2 B2 U2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U
45. 35.54 R L2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 R U' B' R' U B D' L
46. 34.91 L2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' D' F U2 R U2 R B2 U2
47. 42.39 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B D' L' B' R2 B' R' F' D U
48. 44.33 L' U L2 F B2 U D' B F2 L B2 L' B2 R' D2 R B2 R2 B2 D'
49. (48.19) L B U' B D R F L F U B2 U2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2
50. 38.47 L' F R2 F2 B2 U' F2 B' L' D2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R D



Think I'm sub-40 global for Feet now


----------



## Cale S (Jan 16, 2017)

6x6

3:17.11, 3:23.23, 5:06.64, 3:14.30, 3:57.25

rip mo3


----------



## biscuit (Jan 16, 2017)

Tied my PB single today. Easy X-cross to decent F2l good COLL U-perm. I didn't mess up an easy scramble!

(8.69) U D2 L U L U R B2 L' U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 U


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 16, 2017)

Got a 30.69 OH avg12.

My right index finger is starting to feel better and I started slowly doing two handed solves again.


----------



## Torch (Jan 17, 2017)

Torch said:


> 1.17 F' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
> 
> Someday I will get sub-1...



Got it

0.97 R U' R' U2 F' R U' R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 17, 2017)

34.41 4x4 single (parity avoidance of course)

more exciting accomplishment:
All WCA events relay in 36:05.17
2nd success
on cam with POV angle (even for BLDs haha)


----------



## kake123 (Jan 17, 2017)

*26.20s* OH avg12 PB
*25.13s* OH avg5 PB

*17.918s* OH single PB from this weeks' forum comp (first sub20 )


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 17, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'm very bad at skewb... this is my PB Ao5 lol
> 
> 1. 4.72 U L B' L' R' U L' R' L' U'
> 2. 4.14 B' L U R L' B R U R' L
> ...


that's not bad... I mean look at me, I literally just learned polish sledge yesterday. lol


----------



## Iggy (Jan 17, 2017)

46.74 megaminx PB single


----------



## Berd (Jan 17, 2017)

First pure-sub1 average! (4x4)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-17
avg of 12: 54.39

Time List:
51.85, 50.78, 54.78, (48.94), 56.01, 55.73, 52.64, 52.64, (58.76), 58.10, 56.01, 55.35


----------



## Torch (Jan 17, 2017)

3:39 7x7 single on cam, uploading now

EDIT:


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 17, 2017)

fastest first solves of the day ever lol

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-17
avg of 5: 7.56

Time List:
1. 7.77 L U B2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R' D2 F L2 F2 U' R U2 B' 
2. 7.16 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F' D U L' R D L' R' B R' 
3. (6.97) B' L' D2 R' L' D L' B' R' B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U 
4. 7.73 B2 R U B2 U F D R U2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' 
5. (9.59) B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L F R' D L' D2 L B' R' D

all were fullstep, done with kinda cold hands haha


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 18, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-17
avg of 12: 5.99

Time List:
1. 5.94 R F' U2 L F' B2 L U D2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U'
2. 6.89 L2 D F2 L2 D' U R2 U' L2 F L2 D' L R U' L' U' B L2
3. 5.65 R' U' B' U L' B2 D R L F L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2
4. 5.41 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' B F' R' B' L D U2 L R'
5. (7.17) D L' D2 R U' R' F' B' R2 D L U2 B2 L B2 R B2 D2 F2 L'
6. 6.08 D L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U B2 L U2 F2 R' B R' D B' L2 D
7. 6.71 R' L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L U B F U R' D U R'
8. 6.31 R2 F' L D2 L F R2 U R L U B2 D R2 U' D R2 F2 U' R2
9. 4.66 L B R B D F' R B' U' R2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 F B R2 D2 L'
10. 5.95 B D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U R' D' F U R U'
11. 6.24 F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' F2 R B2 D B2 L B'
12. (4.48) B2 R' F2 R F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L F D' U2 L U F L D' F' R2

Also, 6.56 ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-17
avg of 100: 6.56

Time List:
1. 6.77 U2 B D2 F B D' B L F' U' F2 U' D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D' B' 
2. 5.61 U F2 L2 U' B R' F' B R2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L F2 D2 F 
3. 5.91 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L' R' D F2 D' F' U B F' U2 
4. (8.95) D' R' F' L D2 B R' B2 L' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 
5. 5.49 R' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 F U R2 D2 L U L' B2 F2 
6. 6.78 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L U2 L' U2 F D L R' B D' B' U' R' F 
7. 5.72 L' F2 D R U R' B' R U2 F R2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 
8. 6.28 R' L' U D' F' L' D' R2 L2 B' U R2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D 
9. 6.05 F2 D2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L2 F2 B R U R D' B' R F L2 
10. 6.55 U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 B U2 F L' R' D' F' D2 R' U F2 U' R2 
11. 5.61 R2 U R2 U2 R' B D F B L' D2 F2 D R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D 
12. 5.30 U' F' R' U' B L B' D' F R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 D' 
13. 6.68 U F' L' B D2 F2 R D L' F' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D' 
14. 6.42 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D L D U' B2 D2 L D2 F' 
15. (10.36) F' L U' F' D F' R' L2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L 
16. 7.93 B R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L F2 L2 F' D' B2 R' B2 F2 
17. 7.37 F2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F L R B2 F L2 U B D' B2 R 
18. 7.10 B' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R D' F2 R' U' L' B' L' R B U' 
19. 6.33 F' D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 U R F' U2 B2 D2 R' U R' D 
20. 6.54 R2 B R' D2 F2 B D' R2 F U' L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D R 
21. 6.49 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R U' F2 R F L2 B2 F2 D R2 
22. 6.17 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L' B F2 U' L2 U' L D L R' 
23. 7.37 B2 D F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 D R2 L' B D F' U' B F2 U' B U' 
24. 5.41 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R D2 F D2 U' B U2 F2 R' D' R2 D' 
25. (9.63) L U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L' U R2 U2 B2 F' U F2 U2 
26. (4.84) F2 R2 D2 B' D L' U2 B' R' D L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 
27. 6.39 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R F' L2 B2 D2 L F R F2 R' 
28. (8.66) F' L2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D' U L D' L2 B' 
29. 5.69 D U2 F' D2 F L2 B F R2 F D L2 D L' F2 L' U F2 L 
30. 6.23 B2 R B2 R D2 R U2 L' B2 L2 U F' D' F' R D2 B L2 D2 F 
31. 6.88 U' L F D' L' U2 R F' R F2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 U 
32. 7.28 B' L' F' L2 U B D' L2 F2 U B' R2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 
33. (4.62) R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U' B' D2 L' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 
34. 6.29 F2 U L2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' F D B' U B2 U' F2 L F R 
35. 6.85 R2 L2 F' R D2 F' D R' B2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U 
36. 8.55 L R2 U L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L F R2 D2 B' U L B' D 
37. 7.49 U' D L B' D B2 L2 B' U R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L' 
38. 6.39 B D2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 R B' L' D' U2 L' F L' 
39. 5.34 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F' D2 F D' F' R F' L R' 
40. 6.71 F2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 U B' D L2 B F2 L' U2 L2 U' 
41. 6.99 R F' R U F' D2 L' U2 R B' U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 U 
42. 6.50 U R' B' U D2 L2 F R' U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U B2 
43. 6.36 L B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B F' U F2 L F' U B 
44. 6.56 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' R' U' B2 L2 B U' L' F L' 
45. 5.66 D U2 R2 D2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 U2 B R2 B' F' D B' D' R B 
46. 6.96 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U B L F2 L' B2 L D F D2 R' 
47. 6.19 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L' U' F2 D B D2 B2 U F' 
48. 6.55 R' B2 U2 R U2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 D F2 R B' D2 L2 U' L' B' F 
49. 7.79 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 R B2 R B2 F L2 D' R2 D2 F R' B 
50. 6.84 F' R U' L' U' D R F' R2 F D R2 L2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 
51. 6.11 L' F2 U F2 B' U' L' B R' L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B 
52. 6.92 F2 D' B' L F B U2 D' B' R F2 B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' L' 
53. 7.12 L2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U R B' F L' F2 L' B D' F' 
54. 6.03 F' D2 B' D' R2 U R' B' D2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F B' D2 
55. 8.06 F2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L R2 U2 D' F R' U B2 F2 U' R2 F U' 
56. 6.02 B' D' R' F R2 U' R2 F U' B2 R U2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B' 
57. 5.64 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 L' F D' U' B R' D2 L F U2 
58. 6.61 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 L' B' U' R' U2 F2 D F' L B 
59. 7.88 B L U' D2 B' R' D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R' 
60. 6.92 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L B' F' L D2 L R' U B2 F 
61. (8.79) L2 U D2 R' B2 L' D2 F R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 
62. 5.60 L B2 D F R2 B U B2 U2 L' U' F2 D L2 U2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 
63. 6.67 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 B U' F' R' U L2 D F2 L' D' 
64. 5.68 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' F' L2 R2 F' R' B U' F2 U R B' U L2 U' 
65. 6.63 L U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D' B D' F' R U' R B' R2 
66. 6.02 B2 R2 F R' L2 B' L' F D L' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D B2 D 
67. 6.26 U2 B2 D' R' D' B D R' B D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R 
68. 6.69 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D' R' D2 L2 D U2 L' F L2 B2 D 
69. 6.94 D2 F' U' L D2 L' B D2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B 
70. 6.99 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 F D' L2 R U2 F' L D' B 
71. 7.39 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 D L' R D2 U' L U' L2 U2 B' 
72. 6.84 R B' U2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 R B' R2 D' B' L R2 U R' 
73. 6.97 L' D2 F' B' U F U2 D R L2 F R2 U2 F R2 B L2 U2 R2 B 
74. 7.86 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 U B L2 F R D' L U2 F' D2 F' 
75. 5.94 R F' U2 L F' B2 L U D2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U' 
76. 6.89 L2 D F2 L2 D' U R2 U' L2 F L2 D' L R U' L' U' B L2 
77. 5.65 R' U' B' U L' B2 D R L F L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 
78. 5.41 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' B F' R' B' L D U2 L R' 
79. 7.17 D L' D2 R U' R' F' B' R2 D L U2 B2 L B2 R B2 D2 F2 L' 
80. 6.08 D L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U B2 L U2 F2 R' B R' D B' L2 D 
81. 6.71 R' L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L U B F U R' D U R' 
82. 6.31 R2 F' L D2 L F R2 U R L U B2 D R2 U' D R2 F2 U' R2 
83. (4.66) L B R B D F' R B' U' R2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 F B R2 D2 L' 
84. 5.95 B D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U R' D' F U R U' 
85. 6.24 F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' F2 R B2 D B2 L B' 
86. (4.48) B2 R' F2 R F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L F D' U2 L U F L D' F' R2 
87. 8.42 L' B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B D B R2 B D2 B L B U2 
88. 6.57 B' L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 F D2 F L D2 R F2 U L2 
89. 6.85 R L F B' L B2 L D2 L B' D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U 
90. 6.04 L D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 D' B F2 U2 B2 L' D' U B2 
91. 5.32 D L U D F' B U L' F U F2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 B2 
92. 6.40 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 L F' L2 D2 R D' F R2 D U' 
93. 8.12 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R U' R2 U2 B L' B R' B F2 
94. 7.32 L' R2 B L2 B D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 U' L2 R' D L' F2 U' L' R2 
95. 5.91 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R' B2 L' U B' F2 L2 D' F U' F 
96. 5.70 R2 F U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U' L B D' R F2 U R D 
97. 6.15 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' R' D' R B' L U2 B D' B2 
98. 7.41 R F2 B' L2 F L U2 B2 U' F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 B D2 B' U' 
99. 7.69 R' F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 L F' U L2 F R' F U' B' 
100. (5.29) R2 F2 U F' B' L B2 R B' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 18, 2017)

cuboy63 said:


> avg of 12: 5.99


holy ****
@PenguinsDontFly you better catch up man

just reached 1000 posts btw. i think i spend too much time here on the forums


----------



## Berd (Jan 18, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> holy ****
> @PenguinsDontFly you better catch up man
> 
> just reached 1000 posts btw. i think i spend too much time here on the forums


You're telling me!


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 18, 2017)

21.96 avg5 and 22.85 avg12.

Not that amazing but my finger was too sore to cube for a while, so it's good I can still get similar times.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 18, 2017)

First sub-30 on the WuQue M

29.97 Rw Uw' F' D R' L' F2 R' L2 Uw F' Rw2 F U2 Rw D2 R F D Uw' Fw2 F' Uw' F' D L2 U B' Rw' Fw2 U Rw F Uw2 R F' L2 Uw2 U F2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 18, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> that's not bad... I mean look at me, I literally just learned polish sledge yesterday. lol


I mean... skewb is one of my worst ranked WCA events, so I'd say I'm not very good at it 

EDIT: Crap crap crap didn't mean to double post. :/ Didn't realize where I was posting the quoted thread.


----------



## Torch (Jan 18, 2017)

First 50 solves on Wuji 7x7, shattered all PBs by 10-15 seconds:

3:36.22 single
3:43.58 mo3
3:45.23 ao5
3:52.62 ao12
4:01.52 ao50


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2017)

Torch said:


> First 50 solves on Wuji 7x7, shattered all PBs by 10-15 seconds:
> 
> 3:36.22 single
> 3:43.58 mo3
> ...


rip small hopes of state record  I need the Wuji :/


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 18, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> First sub-30 on the WuQue M
> 
> 29.97 Rw Uw' F' D R' L' F2 R' L2 Uw F' Rw2 F U2 Rw D2 R F D Uw' Fw2 F' Uw' F' D L2 U B' Rw' Fw2 U Rw F Uw2 R F' L2 Uw2 U F2


is it gud


----------



## biscuit (Jan 18, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> I mean... skewb is one of my worst ranked WCA events, so I'd say I'm not very good at it
> 
> EDIT: Crap crap crap didn't mean to double post. :/ Didn't realize where I was posting the quoted thread.



Lol. It's not that big a deal if you aren't posting rapid fire. When I double post, I just edit my first post and delete the second.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 18, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> is it gud


Significantly better than my regular WuQue, not even in the same league. I'm not sure if it's better or not than my Yuxin Blue M. It's quite scratchy right now and catches a little bit still, which I think is because it's new. And the magnets are fairly light, almost unnoticeable when turning, but the effects are still there. I think this cube is going to be great when I break it in more. You can of course try it at Crossroads.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 18, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Significantly better than my regular WuQue, not even in the same league. I'm not sure if it's better or not than my Yuxin Blue M. It's quite scratchy right now and catches a little bit still, which I think is because it's new. And the magnets are fairly light, almost unnoticeable when turning, but the effects are still there. I think this cube is going to be great when I break it in more. You can of course try it at Crossroads.


do you plan on bringing the regular one as well? cuz i wanna see how it is, you know for science and stuff
and thx :3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 18, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> do you plan on bringing the regular one as well? cuz i wanna see how it is, you know for science and stuff
> and thx :3


Yes, I can bring both (plus my Yuxin Blue M in case 4x4 is held)


----------



## Chree (Jan 18, 2017)

First new PB single in exactly 1 year 6 months, to the day. Also I suck at AUFing. Got an itchy U' finger.

8.52

L U' B D2 F U2 R F U2 F' R2 D F' R B' U L' D' L B2 U2 F L2 B' D

y2
L R U //pseudo cross
R' U2 R2 U R' //F2L-1
y R2 //finish cross
U2 L U' L' //F2L-2
U' R U' R2 U R //F2L-3
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L-4
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 /PLL
U2


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 18, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Yes, I can bring both (plus my Yuxin Blue M in case 4x4 is held)


thx bby


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 18, 2017)

2x2
3.95 average of 5
4.61 average of 12
5.87 average of 100
5 sub 3's


----------



## asacuber (Jan 18, 2017)

yassss

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-18
avg of 5: 1:59.83

Time List:
1. (1:45.19) R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
2. 2:01.38 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
3. (2:16.24) R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
4. 2:07.78 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
5. 1:50.32 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## dskids (Jan 18, 2017)

Got my first sub 20 single of 18.93 last night. It was awesome but ultimately I don't feel too accomplished because it was a lucky PLL skip. Just gotta keep grindin I guess...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2017)

7s are starting to be achievements now
1. 7.86 F2 R L' F2 L' B U2 D B' R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 
R2 D R D2 R'//cross
L U2 L2 U' L//f2l1
U2 R U R' L U L'//f2l2
U2 y L' U' L U L' U' L//f2l3
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R//f2l4
U l' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 l U'//why do i even use this oll


----------



## Chree (Jan 18, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> U l' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 l U'//why do i even use this oll



Hah... an excellent question. Great solve regardless


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 18, 2017)

wtf

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-18
avg of 5: 6.88

Time List:
1. (6.37) U' R' U2 D L' D' L U' D R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 B L2 F2 L2
2. 6.71 L2 D' F2 D U L2 B2 F2 D F2 U F' L R' F2 D2 U L' U2 L' F'
3. (10.18) B' L F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 F L B U' B' R2 D F
4. 6.88 B2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 L D' R B2 U' B U' F' D' F2
5. 7.03 D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L R2 B' F2 L' B' U2 B' F2 U'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-18
avg of 12: 7.60

Time List:
1. 8.18 U B2 U B2 U F2 D F2 U' R2 U' R F' D L' B D' R F' D2 R
2. 7.64 B2 L' D' F R' F L2 D F' U2 B2 R B2 R F2 L B2 U2 R' L2 D
3. 8.83 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 R' U' F' U2 L D' F R2 U' B
4. (6.37) U' R' U2 D L' D' L U' D R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 B L2 F2 L2
5. 6.71 L2 D' F2 D U L2 B2 F2 D F2 U F' L R' F2 D2 U L' U2 L' F'
6. (10.18) B' L F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 F L B U' B' R2 D F
7. 6.88 B2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 L D' R B2 U' B U' F' D' F2
8. 7.03 D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L R2 B' F2 L' B' U2 B' F2 U'
9. 8.90 R L F L' U F D B R2 U2 L D2 L F2 R' L' B2 D2 L U'
10. 6.47 L' R2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D U2 B U B2 L' B F' U2
11. 8.36 F R U2 B R' D' L' B U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' B2 U2 R2 F2 L'
12. 6.91 F L2 D2 U F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L B2 L U' L2 R' D U2 B'

Both PB's, haven't had a single skip in the entire average wat. Also got 2 5's earlier today


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 18, 2017)

PLL time attack UWR: 21.62s 

(also a 22.79 avg5 and 23.49avg12)

Its been a while since ive practised and in the end this was pretty easy to get - sub21 is definitely possible.

Valk3 + secret german lube = fast turning


----------



## Torch (Jan 18, 2017)

3:29 7x7 PB single, but I did the wrong PLL and then fumbled on the resulting N perm; could have been a 3:24 or 3:25.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 18, 2017)

WuQue M

28.35 Uw' F L2 R' Rw F Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 R L' D2 B2 L Uw' F U2 D2 F2 Fw' Rw R2 D' U2 Rw' F2 L2 U2 Fw2 R2 B2 Rw' B R2 L' U D2 R2

EDIT:

PB Ao5 and Ao12

Ao5: 31.92
Ao12: 33.38

1. (28.35) Uw' F L2 R' Rw F Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 R L' D2 B2 L Uw' F U2 D2 F2 Fw' Rw R2 D' U2 Rw' F2 L2 U2 Fw2 R2 B2 Rw' B R2 L' U D2 R2 
2. 33.52 D Uw L Uw' B2 Fw' Rw' F2 U F Fw2 Uw' Fw2 R' Rw' U D' Rw D' U' R' F2 L' Fw2 L Uw2 U' F R2 Rw' Fw D L B2 U' Fw' B L B' R' 
3. 35.95 D2 R L F' D Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw Rw' F2 Uw L B R U2 D' F' R Rw2 Uw' Rw R Uw2 R Rw Fw U Fw2 R L' B2 Uw F2 D2 Fw U' R F R2 
4. (40.20) U Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L F D L2 D2 L' F' Uw2 R B2 Uw D2 U B2 Rw B' R Fw' Uw2 R Rw2 Fw2 L' D' R Rw2 F' R U2 L2 Rw2 F B' Fw' R B 
5. 32.54 R Uw' F2 B' Rw Fw' Rw F2 U F2 B' R2 L2 Uw Fw' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 D L' D2 F U' R B2 R Fw R Fw' F2 L U2 R' L2 U' D' B' D2 
6. 34.02 Fw2 Uw U2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw' U' B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' B' R' B' U2 D2 L' B' Uw2 B2 U2 B' L D' Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw U L' Rw2 Fw2 L Uw L' D' U 
7. 35.96 Fw2 B2 L R' Uw R2 U R2 L D' U R B2 D' L Fw L D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' L' R' D Fw2 B Uw L' R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 B U D F' Fw D R F' 
8. 30.43 R' B Rw U D2 B2 Rw2 L' D' B' Uw2 Fw2 F Uw R' Rw F2 D' F2 U2 Rw' L2 B2 U' F Uw B2 U' B' U' R B' L2 R' Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 U L2 
9. 30.91 Uw' Rw Fw' B D2 Fw2 F Rw2 L F' B Rw2 D B Fw' D' R Rw' D2 F B' U2 Fw' U' Rw' B2 Fw2 F' Uw B' Rw D2 R' Fw2 Uw' F2 B Fw2 U R 
10. 35.62 U' B' Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F2 Uw Rw Uw2 Fw' L' B Uw2 L Uw2 Rw L2 F2 Fw' R Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw U' Rw L2 B' L D R2 L' Uw' D Fw' Uw' U F' 
11. 30.85 D Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw' Rw' B2 Rw2 D2 Fw D F' L D2 U Rw F Uw2 L2 U Fw2 D2 R2 Rw' U Fw2 D2 Rw' D' L' Fw2 L F2 D' L2 R Fw2 Rw' L2 F' 
12. 33.98 Rw' B' Uw R' Fw2 Rw' F Rw' Fw B2 U' B F2 Uw2 D F' L' Rw2 F' D L2 U2 L' U F2 Fw' D' Fw Rw2 U2 Fw' B U2 Fw' U F Uw R' Fw' F2


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 19, 2017)

i hate me

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-18

avg of 5: 6.69

Time List:
1. 6.34 B' R2 U' B R2 B L2 B2 L' F2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2
2. 5.54 L' U2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 R D U B R D' F2 D2 L
3. (8.22) R B L2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 B L2 D2 F2 D' B L' D2 U F' D B2
4. 8.19 R2 B F2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L D L D' B' D U2 F D2
5. (4.54) D2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R U' B' R D L' U' L2

4.54 reconstruction

x2 R’ D2 R D’ R
y U R U’ R’ U R’ U’ R2 U’ R’ U R U’ R’
L’ U L2 U’ L’
y L U L’
U r U R’ U R U’ R’ U R U2 r’

E: Fullstep 4

(4.99) F D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R B' U F2 R F' D2 R' U'

z2 y D2 L F’ D2
U L’ U’ L U2 L’ U L
y U L’ U’ L U L’ U L U2 L’ U L
y U’ L’ U’ L
U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ F’ U R
U’ L U’ L U L3 U L U’ L’ U’ L2

50 moves = over 10 tps


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 19, 2017)

5.91 ao12, 6.45 ao50, 6.52 ao100

ao12:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-18
avg of 12: 5.91

Time List:
1. 5.78 R2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 L' R' U2 R' F D F L U F' D' U 
2. (4.95) F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F L' D F' L2 B' D U2 F' D2 F' 
3. 6.52 D' R' U' B' U' R' D F' B' D' B2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R 
4. (6.72) U2 R F L F L' D' F2 L U F2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D R 
5. 4.95 F2 R2 F R2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 L D' F U2 B' U2 R2 D R' U2 
6. 5.45 F2 L' R' B2 D2 R D2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D B' R B2 D' L' 
7. 6.02 L' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' D B2 U' B2 R D' B2 D 
8. 5.73 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 R' B2 D L' B R' D' F' U' R' 
9. 6.41 L2 D' B R2 D F' R' F' B' R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 D 
10. 6.05 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B' L2 R' U B' F2 D' R' B' D 
11. 5.87 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' R' F U' B D L2 B' L' F' L 
12. 6.27 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 L U2 B' F' L2 U L' B' F' L2



ao100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-18
avg of 100: 6.52

Time List:
1. 6.66 F2 U' F U2 F' B' R' U L U B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R 
2. 5.98 U' B R2 U2 B D2 B D2 F2 R2 B2 D U R B' L' R2 U' L R2 
3. 5.64 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B' D2 U F' U' L' F' L D' L' D2 
4. 6.00 R' F2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 R B2 L2 B' R' U' L F L' R' U R 
5. 6.65 D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R2 U2 D' R2 U F D' L' D' B2 R' F2 
6. 6.13 B2 L' B' R2 F' D2 B' R2 U B2 U2 L F2 B2 R B2 R U2 R2 F' 
7. 5.38 B R' U B2 R2 B L F B2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F' 
8. 6.79 L2 B2 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' D' B' D' B2 F' R' D L2 U 
9. (5.10) U R B' U' D2 F' U2 L' F L F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R' 
10. 6.04 F B2 U' R' U2 D2 F2 D' R2 F D2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 R 
11. 6.31 B' F' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 D' R B2 L' B R2 D2 U L U 
12. 5.88 B L' U2 L2 U2 B2 R F D' R U' F2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 
13. 7.02 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 L' U F D2 L F2 L F' D2 
14. 7.10 U2 R' D' F' R' F B2 U2 R L2 F2 R2 U2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 
15. (8.34) R' F' R2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D U B L R' D U 
16. 6.74 L' D2 L2 D U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U' R' U' F U' R U' R' D' 
17. (9.83) B D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L R B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D' B R' B2 L R2 D B 
18. 5.90 F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' L2 F U2 D F2 R D B2 U' R F2 D2 B' 
19. 6.10 L' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F D L' D' R D2 U' R U2 
20. 6.61 B2 L D2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 D' F R' D2 U' F U L2 D' R2 
21. 7.01 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F R D' R' B L2 R' D F U 
22. 6.40 F' R' L U F' B2 U2 B L2 D U2 B R2 F U2 F B' D2 L2 B L2 
23. 7.68 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F U2 R F L R U' L2 F 
24. 5.88 B' L2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R' D F2 D2 F' R2 D R' B2 R 
25. 6.13 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 U L2 D' L' F U R D U' L2 U2 F 
26. 6.08 D' B L' D' F2 U' D' F U B' L F2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D2 F2 
27. 5.81 L2 U2 F L2 F L2 B' U2 B2 F2 R2 L B2 F' D2 L' D' B2 U F U 
28. 7.93 F2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 U' B2 L B' L2 D' L U2 R U2 
29. 7.68 B2 R F2 L D2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 B' U' L D2 F2 D2 R' B' U2 R' 
30. 7.02 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L' R' D' B' L' R F' D U' L 
31. 5.78 R2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 L' R' U2 R' F D F L U F' D' U 
32. (4.95) F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F L' D F' L2 B' D U2 F' D2 F' 
33. 6.52 D' R' U' B' U' R' D F' B' D' B2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R 
34. 6.72 U2 R F L F L' D' F2 L U F2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D R 
35. (4.95) F2 R2 F R2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 L D' F U2 B' U2 R2 D R' U2 
36. 5.45 F2 L' R' B2 D2 R D2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D B' R B2 D' L' 
37. 6.02 L' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' D B2 U' B2 R D' B2 D 
38. 5.73 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 R' B2 D L' B R' D' F' U' R' 
39. 6.41 L2 D' B R2 D F' R' F' B' R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 D 
40. 6.05 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B' L2 R' U B' F2 D' R' B' D 
41. 5.87 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' R' F U' B D L2 B' L' F' L 
42. 6.27 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 L U2 B' F' L2 U L' B' F' L2 
43. 6.09 B2 D2 U' B2 D U2 F2 L2 U R F' U R' D' U' B' L' R' B2 
44. 5.83 L' U2 L D2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 F D' L U' L B' F2 L R B2 
45. 7.91 D U L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B D B R U R2 U L2 B L 
46. (9.17) F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 D' R B' F D F2 L2 R2 F R' 
47. 7.91 B D2 B' R' U' F' B2 U B' L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 R 
48. 6.54 L D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L' B' D R D L' F2 U F' 
49. 7.36 L2 D2 F' L2 F L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U R' B' L' R' F' D U' L 
50. 6.56 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D' F L R' D2 B2 U' F R D2 R 
51. (8.58) F2 R U2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 D B U L' U2 F' R U' B' 
52. 6.00 U' L F2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R U L' D L' D' B F' D U 
53. 6.44 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L F2 L B2 F2 R' D' B L R B' U' F' R' U 
54. 7.36 D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U' B D' F' U R F2 U' L2 
55. 6.41 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' F L2 B R' D L F2 R 
56. 6.59 D2 L F2 D2 B' L2 D' F2 L' D L2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 F' 
57. 6.95 D L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U L B' D2 L R2 D' U L R F 
58. 6.77 U2 B' R L' D' B U L' F2 R F B L2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 L2 D2 B2 
59. 6.23 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D L2 R U' L' B' D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 
60. 6.12 R U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F R2 F' R' U R2 F2 U' B F D' R2 
61. 6.56 D' U2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 U' L D' U2 F D' R2 D2 
62. 6.99 L' D2 L2 F' L2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F' R D 
63. 7.21 U' D F' U R2 D L2 U' B2 R' L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' 
64. 7.23 U2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 R B2 F R F2 R D' B' U' 
65. 6.43 R U' B' D2 F2 U' F R L2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R 
66. 6.77 F R2 U' D L B2 L2 B' L' F D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 
67. 6.96 D L R2 F2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 R2 D2 B U B' U' L F2 D' F R' 
68. 7.21 F' D2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 L F R' B U2 F D R B2 F2 
69. (5.09) L U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L B' U F U L' B' R F' 
70. 5.38 D2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F' R2 U2 L' U' L D' B' L D 
71. 7.14 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2 F' L' D' L U2 L2 U2 F' L B' D2 
72. 7.68 F U D2 R F' L F' R B2 U F B2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 D2 
73. 6.14 F' L' F' U B L' F' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F U2 B D2 B' 
74. 7.45 R2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 D R' B2 D2 B F' R U' F2 
75. 6.89 B' U L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 U' B' L' U2 F D U' R D L' U 
76. 6.17 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F U R' B' U' L' U2 R2 B2 
77. 7.11 D R' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U' F' D2 L U B' F2 R F 
78. 5.56 L U2 F2 L' R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 U' B' D' U L U R2 D L U' 
79. 6.58 U F R U2 B D F D' R2 B' U F2 D' R2 U D2 R2 F2 B2 
80. 5.43 R2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B U' B2 F 
81. 7.48 B2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D L R U2 F' R U F' R' 
82. 6.05 D R' F' B' L' F' B2 L' D' L F U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 
83. (11.13) F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 L' F U B2 U2 R' D' F' U2 F 
84. 6.72 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U' R' B2 L' F2 R2 B F' R 
85. (4.99) B2 R2 F' U D' L' F2 R' F2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D 
86. 7.43 R' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' U' L D2 L2 B U' R' D F D' 
87. 7.79 D2 F B U F' R B' D' L' D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L 
88. 6.85 F' L2 B U2 F D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 L' F' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R D' 
89. 5.84 L D' R2 L2 F' U' R' F' L U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 F U2 
90. 6.20 D U2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D' R' B F U' L2 F' 
91. 7.77 B U2 B' R2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F L D2 B R' U R D2 F' L R 
92. 5.31 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B F' D' L2 B2 U2 B F2 L F' U F2 
93. 6.10 B' F2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' D U2 B L2 U' L2 F L2 
94. 6.50 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 B U L2 D2 B D R B F' L' D2 
95. 7.75 B2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U F' L F2 D' L' U2 F2 L' R2 F2 
96. 6.16 B' L B U2 R' F2 L2 F U' D2 R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B D2 F' B2 
97. 6.31 L B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 F R' B2 L' D' U' R B' F2 
98. 5.59 B' L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 F R' D2 R' D L B F U B2 
99. 5.39 B F2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' D F2 U' B' R' U B' 
100. 6.21 L F' R2 U' D' B2 R' D F2 R2 U2 D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 U


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 19, 2017)

35.38 4x4 Ao50... getting there.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 19, 2017)

what the heckkkkk

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-19
avg of 5: 1.72

Time List:
1. (2.69) F' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F U
2. (1.24) R U R' F' U' F U' F' U'
3. 1.59 F' U R2 F2 U' R2 U R' U2
4. 1.86 R' U2 R U' R F2 R U R
5. 1.70 U2 F' R' F' R F' U' R U'

E: WHAT THE HECK I BROKE MY 3X3 PB AFTER LIKE 5 MONTHS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-19
single: 6.71

Time List:
1. 6.71 R2 F R2 B R2 B' L2 B F2 L2 F' R' U' F R B' F' R' B' D

39 moves, reconstruction coming up. Sledgehammer to A perm


----------



## dskids (Jan 19, 2017)

Registered for my first comp yesterday 

Going to participate in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and pyra. Comp is in a month and a half. I can barely solve a pyraminx right now but the cutoffs are really generous so I'm just gonna learn the algs and bumble through it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 19, 2017)

2nd best OH avg5, 3rd subNR 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-19
avg of 5: 12.11

Time List:
1. (14.88) D' R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F U' R' U L' R' F U2 B D' 
2. 12.40 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 D' U2 F' L' F L' B F D U2 L R2 
3. (10.46) D R2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B' L F2 L2 D L' D2 U L B 
4. 11.95 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 U' F' D F' U2 F' D' F 
5. 11.97 D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 F L2 B F' L2 U B D2 F' R' U' L2 R F


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Jan 19, 2017)

From Sub 50 to Sub 40


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 19, 2017)

Switched to Yau for 444, got my second sub-minute solve ever (adjacent swap parity). Average is a bit worse than what I was getting with cage because I'm still trying to get used to Yau.

Reaching 1:10 average in a few weeks seems possible now! Maybe I should get a Wuque to speed up the process…



Spoiler: stats



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-20
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 58.88
worst: 2:07.28

mean of 3
current: 1:21.12 (σ = 15.44)
best: 1:07.05 (σ = 8.44)

avg of 5
current: 1:28.19 (σ = 13.20)
best: 1:04.59 (σ = 1.69)

avg of 12
current: 1:15.80 (σ = 11.78)
best: 1:12.23 (σ = 7.56)

avg of 50
current: 1:20.54 (σ = 10.62)
best: 1:20.54 (σ = 10.62)

Average: 1:20.54 (σ = 10.62)
Mean: 1:21.81


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2017)

32.41 4x4 PB sniggle with zbll yay


----------



## Torch (Jan 19, 2017)

3:24.03, 3:37.68, 3:37.52 = 3:33.08 7x7 mo3

The 3:24 had 1:38 centers, which made me kind of shaky for the rest of the solve since it was so good (for me at least).


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 19, 2017)

2:48.29 6x6 single with the Mo Fang Ge Breandan sold me. Pb after practicing 6x6 for the first time in 2 years. I'm sure I can get sub 2:30 easily


----------



## GearHead2004 (Jan 19, 2017)

(3x3) I got my first sub 20 like 2 weeks ago, my pb now is 18.46 
Also average 23-25 seconds


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 20, 2017)

crazy session...
tied uwr ao100

6.37 ao50, 6.43 ao100

ao100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-19
avg of 100: 6.43

Time List:
1. 6.17 U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 R' D2 B U' F2 L D2 L' F'
2. 6.52 L' U2 B2 U' B2 D B R D B R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F D2 B R'
3. 6.71 F2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L D' U' B D' R' F' D2 L2 F
4. 6.55 R2 F2 U' F' D2 L2 B2 R U D2 F L2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 L2
5. 6.98 U R' U F R2 U2 D' L' D' L2 F' U2 R2 B D2 L2 B U2 L2 B
6. 6.46 U' R2 D2 L2 B D2 B' F' U2 B' U B R D R2 B L' F' L2
7. 5.59 F U' R F2 U' R' F U' B L B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F2 L'
8. 5.67 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F2 L B D L F' D' L D
9. 5.98 D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F' D B' L' R' B' U2 L2 D' F
10. 5.85 L2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 L' U F2 U R D2 B' R' U' R'
11. 6.11 D2 R' L2 B U' D F' B R' U' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2
12. 6.50 D R2 B L D' R' D F' L2 U D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 L
13. 6.19 R' D2 U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 F2 L F' U F2 L D L F D2 R' D2
14. 6.78 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 B D F U' L B R' D2 L D
15. 5.83 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B D U' R2 B2 F' R U' L R
16. 7.48 R' D' F U' L U R L' B' U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 B2 D L2 F2 D F
17. 6.74 L U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' R2 D' B2 U' B2
18. 7.25 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 F L D U R U' R2 B' L' B' D
19. 6.19 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D U2 F L' B' L' B2 U' L2 D L'
20. (7.79) L U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' L' F' D2 B' D2 U' L D'
21. 6.34 U' R' U D F D B2 R' B L2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 B2 L U2
22. 5.97 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L' F R D2 B D' B2 F U2 B
23. 6.64 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 U B D' F2 L' F2 U'
24. 6.99 R U' B D' L2 D' R F L D B U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2
25. (4.93) B' L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D' F' D' F2 D F2 L B2 L' B'
26. 5.64 U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R U B' F2 R2 F' U B' F' R'
27. 6.66 F L B' U2 L' D' R' L2 U2 F B D2 F' L2 F' L2 B D'
28. 6.28 B2 U' R2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 F D B D B' U2 L R F' D
29. 6.24 F2 R' D' F' U' F2 D F' L' F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F'
30. 7.29 D' B' U2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R B2 D B' U' L R U R'
31. 6.76 R2 D' B' R' U' R2 D2 R2 L' B' R2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D R2
32. 6.38 L2 F L2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D L' U' R B F L2 U' R' U2
33. 7.11 F B U L' U2 L2 B' R D' U2 F D2 B R2 L2 U2 B R2 B2
34. 7.74 U L F B2 R2 F B U R D B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U B2
35. 6.02 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L U R2 F U' F2 U2 R B' U
36. 7.05 U F2 R2 F D2 F U2 F U2 F2 L2 U' F' R B2 D' U' L F R'
37. 6.33 L' B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' R U' F2 R2 U B' D2 F'
38. 5.67 R U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 U' F R' B D F' L2 R B' R
39. 6.42 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 R F2 L' U2 R2 B R B' D' L' F D' B L' R'
40. 6.71 B' D2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D R' U B D L2 U2 R' U2 R2
41. 7.68 D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 B' R' F' D R' D L' B' F' D2
42. 7.02 R U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F R U' L' R B2 F2 D
43. 6.70 U2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F L' R' U F' L2 F D' U2 B
44. 5.84 R L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L F' U' L D U R' B R
45. (5.36) D2 F2 L' U2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L' D R' U' R' B' L D' U' B F2
46. 6.23 R B' D' B L' B L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 B L2 D2 R2 D2
47. 6.38 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F' D' L' B' D' U' R U F'
48. 7.55 F' R U' R' U' L B' U2 L D U2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 B U2 F2 L2
49. 5.93 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L F' U' L U2 L D' U2 L2 F
50. 6.83 D2 R2 B R2 F U2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 R U' B' F D L' F R' B2
51. 6.03 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 B U2 F' D2 L' F' D' R U B' U' B' D2 B
52. (4.95) R2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 U L F2 U B2 U' B U2 B2 D'
53. (8.79) F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F' R F2 L B' L' F R' U2 R D'
54. 5.95 L2 R2 B F2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B' L R2 D F2 U B2 D' L' D' U
55. 5.78 D F' L2 B' D R D2 B' L F' U2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2
56. 5.98 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R D L B2 R' B F' R' D F R'
57. 6.90 R U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L D2 B D L2 D2 F2 L' R' B2 D
58. (5.26) L F R2 B L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 L' F2 U' L' D L' D' B
59. 6.19 B D2 F D2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F' R U' F2 L U2 F' D2 U' R' F
60. 6.24 R2 L B L F L' D U2 R2 F2 L D2 L' B2 L B2 U2 D2 B'
61. 7.18 F' R2 D F U B2 L D U2 L' B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L B2 L' B'
62. (7.85) D2 R L B' D' L B2 D F' R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' D2 B'
63. 5.92 U' F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D U' F' L U F R B2 D' F' D U
64. 6.76 B' D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B L F2 D B' U B' L2 U
65. 6.58 D B2 R2 L' U F D2 L R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 U F
66. 6.41 R L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 D' R' B2 U R' U2 F' D'
67. 6.46 D' B L' U' R F' D' F2 L' B U2 R D2 F2 L' F2
68. 6.94 B' F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' F' L U L R' D2 R' U L2
69. 6.32 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' B D L' D2 U B2 D' F
70. 6.47 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 U' F2 L2 F' L2 D' U2
71. 5.91 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 B' U' B' D2 L2 B2 R' D' F2
72. 6.91 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 L' D' R' B2 F2 D F U2 L2 F2
73. 5.81 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B R2 B' D B' L2 F' R' B2 L B2 D' L'
74. 6.56 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' L' D' R' B U' R' F U' F U
75. 6.17 D R2 F U B2 U' L' U' L' U2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D'
76. 5.85 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 U2 F' D' F L' U L2 U2 F2 R' U' B'
77. (8.87) R2 U' R F' B U' L2 F' D' L' F' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B U2 F2
78. 5.69 D' B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 L' R B' D' L B' F L' U' R'
79. 5.97 F' L2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 B' L B2 R F2 D' B' U B2 L B
80. 7.75 D2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 F' D2 B' R' B' L R D2 B' L U' F2 D
81. 6.04 L' B2 D L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L B' F2 D' L' B' U
82. 7.44 D B' R2 F' R2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' B R' D2 B2 F R F D
83. 5.99 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U F' L D2 F' D2 B2 R2 U' L' D
84. 6.85 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' L U R2 F2 U' B D2 L2 F' R
85. 6.19 R B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B D B F2 U B L U2 B'
86. 5.37 L2 U L D' R2 D R' B U F2 U2 L' B2 L U2 L D2 R' B2 L'
87. 7.52 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F' U' L B2 D' L D2 F D'
88. 6.43 D2 F2 L U2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' L D2 B' L' U L2 D B D'
89. 7.35 L' B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F U' L D B' F' L D L
90. 5.84 U2 R B2 L U2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 F' D' B' D U L2 F D' R D'
91. 6.63 B' R B' L' D' L U' D' B' R' F2 R L D2 B2 D2 R D2 L2
92. 5.45 F L2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' D2 F2 L' D R' F U2 R' U L
93. 5.94 U B2 D L' F B2 U D' B' R' U2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B U2
94. 6.71 B' U2 F L2 U2 F' D2 U' B2 R U L B2 U' R B' R
95. 6.13 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D' U' F' L' B2 U2 F L' B2 D2 B2 F2
96. (8.22) U R2 B2 F2 L F2 R' U2 F2 L B2 U2 F' U L2 R F' D2 B2 U' F
97. 6.56 B' D R' D B' U2 R U F D' L2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F'
98. 5.79 F2 U' B' R' F' U2 D R2 B' L' U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U L2
99. 5.45 B2 L' F2 L U2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F D B2 U B' R' F L' F' D2
100. (5.30) B' U2 R' B2 R D2 R D2 L' B2 R2 F D2 F2 L' B' D' L' F2


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 20, 2017)

cuboy63 said:


> crazy session...
> tied uwr ao100
> 
> 6.37 ao50, 6.43 ao100
> ...



I thought it would happen but not that fast...


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jan 20, 2017)

cuboy63 said:


> crazy session...
> tied uwr ao100
> 
> 6.37 ao50, 6.43 ao100



"...Big things hopefully coming in the near future."
"I'm hyping myself up"
Hyped up Bill 2 strong


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 20, 2017)

More PB's. WuQue M. I don't remember the parity for the first solve. Also my first counting sub-30

Mo3: 30.05
Ao5: 31.89

1. 32.35 Uw Rw' U2 R2 L D2 R' Uw' D2 U2 Rw' Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F' B Rw2 U Fw R D2 Uw2 R D F2 Rw2 F' U' L2 D Uw' U2 L' D F2 Fw2 Rw' L 
2. 28.90 B L Uw L B2 Fw' L R2 Fw2 Rw' B R U2 B2 Rw2 L Fw B' Rw' D2 U L2 B2 R' Fw F2 L F B2 Fw L2 D2 Fw B' F U F2 B2 Uw' Rw2 
3. (28.90) Rw R2 U' Uw' D' B L U' B Rw R2 U D' F L2 D2 U Rw2 D R2 F2 Uw2 R L2 D U2 F D Uw2 U2 L2 Fw Uw2 U' Fw' U' F2 Uw2 Rw2 R 
4. 34.40[OP] U D2 L' R D Rw' B R2 Fw' B' D2 U F2 L F Rw R2 B' Rw L' Fw B' L Fw' Uw2 L' D' Rw2 R2 B' Fw' Rw F' U' F' D2 F2 L' R2 B 
5. (34.44[DP]) Uw' B R2 B' D' R F2 U L2 R Uw D' L2 R2 Rw U' Fw2 R2 Fw' Rw B' D' Fw2 U' R' F2 R2 F' Rw D2 L' D2 F B Uw U' F B' D Rw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 20, 2017)

:^)


----------



## Fawn (Jan 21, 2017)

I got my first sub-10 minute solve on my Ghost Cube. 7:24.52 was the time. Pretty fast for me at this thing, so I'm happy with it. I got it yesterday. First solve took me about an hour.


----------



## kindard_ (Jan 21, 2017)

kindard_ said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO3ob_jhmMj/
> 
> OH Z perm (R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R') personal best
> 
> As far as I know, this is UWR.



I broke it again. 1.27 this time.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPg4e93Byo1/


----------



## Cale S (Jan 21, 2017)

Average of 5: 12.19
1. 12.24 (0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (-2, -1) / (6, -2)
2. 11.91 (3, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (2, -1)
3. (11.20) (0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -3) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, -1)
4. (12.99) (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -5) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
5. 12.42 (6, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)


----------



## asacuber (Jan 21, 2017)

heck yeah

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-21
avg of 5: 1.72(tied pb)

Time List:
1. (1.25) F2 U F2 R U' F' U2 R' U' 
2. 2.25 R' F U F U' R2 U F' U' 
3. (2.46) F U' R2 U F2 U F' R' U' 
4. 1.39 U F2 U F R F U' R' U' 
5. 1.53 R' F' R2 F R2 F' U' R' U

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-21
avg of 12: 1.98

Time List:
1. 1.77 F' U R' U F U' F2 U' R2 
2. (1.25) F2 U F2 R U' F' U2 R' U' 
3. 2.25 R' F U F U' R2 U F' U' 
4. 2.46 F U' R2 U F2 U F' R' U' 
5. 1.39 U F2 U F R F U' R' U' 
6. 1.53 R' F' R2 F R2 F' U' R' U 
7. (2.86) U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F' U' R2 
8. 2.67 F' R' F2 U' F U R' F2 R 
9. 2.14 R U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F' 
10. 1.41 U F2 R F2 R' U F R' U2 
11. 1.95 F U2 R' F U R2 F' U F2 
12. 2.20 U2 R U' R2 U' F R F2 U'

First sub2 avg12 evarrr


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 21, 2017)

Some more 444 improvement; sub-75 average now.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-22
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 1:02.29
worst: 1:31.79

avg of 50
current: 1:13.98 (σ = 7.22)
best: 1:13.98 (σ = 7.22)

Average: 1:13.98 (σ = 7.22)
Mean: 1:13.95

The one DNF was because I thought I had an easy 2GLL, but it ended with a UL-UB swap and I didn't notice until I picked up the cube to do the next scramble.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 21, 2017)

What the hell did Daniel actually just get a 5?!

GJ!


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 22, 2017)

28.69 R2 Rw2 U' L' Fw2 B2 U' B2 Uw' U D' R Fw2 L' B2 D Fw2 D2 F2 L Uw' B' Uw R2 Rw' U' D' R2 Uw Rw2 D' Fw L2 R' Uw B Rw L R2 Uw

nice.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2017)

1. 32.25 F2 r2 u B L D' R r2 B D U2 F D' r2 f L' D' R2 u L' f B D u B2 F u' R' B u' R' L' f D2 B2 f2 R2 r u2 f 

with oll parity. lolscramble


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 22, 2017)

1.98 official 2x2 single!
Competition: Dayton Winter 2017
Cube: GuoGuan XingHen
Yes, I know 2x2 single is pointless, but I am happy all the same.
If you want to try the scramble, just do a 
T-Perm then U with red on top and green in front.
Video:


----------



## kake123 (Jan 22, 2017)

7x7 PBs
single: *4:19.99*
mean of 3: *4:41.97*
avg of 5: *4:43.36*
avg of 12: *4:54.62*


Spoiler: csTimer Session



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-22
avg of 12: 4:54.62

Time List:
1. 4:45.44 Dw Rw D2 Lw B' Uw D Dw 3Fw F' Dw L2 3Lw2 3Rw2 R2 U Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw F B 3Bw 3Dw 3Rw' L B' D2 3Fw2 Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' L' B' L2 3Bw 3Fw Dw' Rw' 3Rw2 Bw F2 Rw 3Bw R Fw 3Bw2 U2 Uw' Rw' Dw' B D2 Bw2 U' R Uw2 Fw U 3Dw Uw2 B L2 D' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Bw D2 Bw' Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw' D' R2 U2 3Rw 3Uw Dw2 Fw Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw' Rw' F2 L2 Rw F' U' D2 B2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 Rw U' 3Fw2 L Lw 3Lw'
2. 4:32.48 Rw' Bw2 R2 B2 D' 3Dw' Fw2 Rw Uw' Bw Rw' 3Lw2 B' L' Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 F2 Fw Lw2 Fw2 Uw L Bw L' 3Lw' B2 3Dw2 R' 3Uw Bw2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Fw Rw2 U2 Lw2 B D2 3Lw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw' Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw D2 B2 Rw2 Lw2 B2 3Fw2 L2 U' 3Fw' 3Rw Fw' L2 3Lw' F2 U' Bw' L R' Bw 3Lw' B' 3Rw Dw' 3Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 U' Fw D2 Bw' Lw2 3Uw D2 R B 3Dw 3Fw L' Lw2 3Bw 3Dw 3Rw 3Bw Fw 3Lw2 3Uw' B' 3Rw B 3Fw2 3Bw U Uw 3Fw'
3. 4:52.15 R' Dw 3Bw2 3Fw' Uw' Lw' 3Lw 3Fw2 F' 3Uw 3Bw Bw' L' Uw D 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 B2 3Rw Fw 3Uw L' D' U' 3Bw R' B Dw2 3Dw Bw' R2 B2 Bw' L' Bw2 Rw2 F' Lw U 3Bw' L2 3Fw Uw2 Lw' 3Dw2 L' Dw2 Lw Rw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Bw2 B 3Rw Dw B2 Dw 3Lw' Rw 3Fw2 Uw L' 3Rw' Bw' L2 U' 3Fw2 F' 3Dw 3Rw2 Bw2 L2 3Bw L2 Dw' Uw2 Fw 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Lw Bw' U' L 3Dw2 B Uw 3Uw Rw2 Uw D' 3Rw' 3Fw Bw U2 3Lw2 Bw D' 3Rw
4. 5:22.28 3Lw' Uw F B' Fw Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 L' 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Bw2 3Dw2 F2 Rw2 R' 3Rw' Dw2 Uw 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Uw D F B2 U2 Bw2 3Dw Bw2 Dw 3Lw Lw2 Bw2 3Fw Lw Dw F 3Dw 3Uw2 3Lw' B2 3Uw 3Dw2 U2 3Rw Bw' 3Dw L2 Rw' D Bw2 R Rw' L' 3Rw B 3Uw2 Dw2 3Lw F' D F 3Bw Lw D2 Fw' Bw Dw 3Rw' Uw U2 Dw' R2 U R Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 B Bw' Uw F' 3Uw' R' Rw' D2 U' F Fw' B' 3Bw D' Bw2 3Dw2 L2
5. 4:45.43 Rw' 3Rw' Uw 3Uw' 3Lw Lw' 3Bw2 D 3Uw' 3Bw2 D 3Dw2 R2 L' 3Bw 3Lw2 L2 D2 Fw' 3Uw' 3Lw 3Fw' R' Uw F 3Uw2 R' Fw 3Bw' Rw' L2 U' Uw' D Bw Rw Lw2 R2 3Lw 3Bw 3Dw2 F2 Fw' L2 U 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 Rw2 F' Dw 3Dw' Rw' Fw' Bw F2 B 3Dw2 Lw2 B' Rw2 R' 3Bw' 3Rw' Bw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw2 U' Lw Bw Lw' L R' D' Lw' F' 3Uw' 3Dw Fw2 D R' 3Fw2 3Dw Dw2 F' 3Rw D' Rw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Lw' D2 U2 L R2 D2 3Lw' Rw2
6. (4:19.98) 3Uw2 D2 F2 Uw2 R2 3Fw2 3Uw Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Lw 3Dw 3Fw' 3Bw R Fw2 R2 D' 3Lw' 3Rw' Lw Uw Bw2 Rw2 Fw B F Rw2 B Uw' Bw2 Rw2 B' Rw' Bw 3Dw U Uw' Bw2 3Uw' Lw' B2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Lw2 B2 3Dw 3Lw2 L2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Dw' D Rw' Fw 3Uw2 Uw U2 Rw2 3Uw Fw2 Dw' Fw2 3Dw' 3Uw' U' Bw' Fw2 F' U' 3Rw2 B Dw 3Bw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Lw U R Lw2 3Bw2 D2 Rw' R' 3Uw Fw Lw' Rw2 3Rw 3Bw 3Lw U D Rw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw
7. 5:14.78 Bw2 Fw U Dw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Bw D2 3Bw Dw 3Fw L 3Bw R2 F Rw2 Uw 3Rw' L' R Fw2 Rw' Fw' D2 B2 3Uw2 B2 3Uw' Lw2 Uw D F2 Uw Lw' F 3Lw' F' 3Uw2 R 3Rw 3Lw 3Fw R' L2 Dw' 3Bw' L' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Rw Uw2 B2 D' 3Lw' U 3Fw' 3Lw2 L2 Bw' B' Lw' R' 3Bw' U' R L2 3Fw 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 F' D' Fw F' U Dw' B Rw' L' 3Fw' Fw 3Lw2 Dw' Bw Uw' Lw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 Rw' Dw' D 3Bw D' 3Bw' 3Rw2
8. 4:31.15 L' Dw' D 3Uw' Rw' U Lw' 3Dw' R2 Bw2 3Dw' L' 3Dw Bw U 3Lw2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Dw' D 3Lw2 L2 3Uw2 R2 B2 D2 3Uw' 3Dw Bw' D2 3Dw' Fw2 Bw 3Lw Bw 3Dw R Uw' Lw2 3Dw' D2 3Rw' R' 3Dw2 B' Bw2 3Fw' D' 3Bw' Bw D' R' L F2 Dw 3Dw' 3Rw 3Lw Uw Fw2 Lw' F 3Dw U' 3Bw' Fw 3Dw2 L2 3Lw' Dw 3Dw' 3Rw Rw U2 Lw 3Lw' R D Uw2 Fw2 B' D' 3Lw2 Lw U 3Uw2 D2 3Fw2 U 3Uw Lw 3Bw2 R 3Dw2 D Dw' F' B Lw
9. (DNF(6:00.65)) 3Lw2 3Dw' Bw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Dw2 R2 3Rw' U 3Bw Lw2 3Rw' 3Dw 3Bw2 Uw2 L2 3Fw' Bw2 3Rw 3Fw 3Lw 3Fw U 3Dw' Bw2 Uw2 L D B' D2 R' 3Fw' R' 3Uw B' D 3Rw' R' 3Lw Rw Fw2 3Dw2 F2 L Bw2 3Fw Fw' 3Lw' B' L' B' 3Fw' Fw 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Bw Bw Fw D2 3Fw Rw2 B' U' Uw F' 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 Bw2 D' 3Uw' 3Rw' F' 3Uw Dw2 Lw' F2 3Lw2 3Rw2 L' Uw Bw F' Fw2 U' 3Rw 3Dw' U B' R2 D' L' Lw D2 R' U2 3Lw 3Rw' B2
10. 5:13.07 3Rw' Lw2 3Bw' 3Fw2 B2 Dw' Rw' D Lw Fw' U2 Rw Lw2 3Lw' Fw2 Dw 3Bw' B' R2 Dw Uw' L2 Uw Lw2 Fw Uw2 Lw2 3Fw Rw Bw 3Fw 3Dw 3Uw F2 L' 3Uw 3Fw' Dw2 L' B' Rw' Dw2 Rw' 3Fw U2 3Fw' Bw' R' 3Dw2 3Uw2 F R' L' Lw2 Dw B 3Rw2 3Fw B R2 3Lw Bw2 F 3Rw2 R 3Lw' Fw' Dw' 3Uw2 U Fw D Rw' Bw2 3Rw' F' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Bw' Lw2 U Bw2 R 3Bw2 Lw 3Dw 3Lw2 3Rw2 R Fw Uw' F 3Lw Rw' 3Dw' U' R Uw' Lw' R
11. 4:49.32 Uw2 Rw' Dw' F2 3Lw' 3Fw Fw2 3Dw2 Fw' 3Uw2 L' 3Bw Rw' B2 3Uw2 3Rw2 L 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw F' 3Lw 3Bw' Lw 3Fw2 D' Rw B Fw' 3Dw Fw2 R2 D 3Fw 3Lw' U Lw' 3Uw' B' Rw2 Uw' 3Lw Rw' R2 D' 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Dw' Uw' Fw Bw 3Lw' R2 3Fw' L2 Fw' Bw 3Bw2 3Rw' Rw Fw' Rw 3Bw2 R2 F2 3Lw 3Bw Rw' U' Dw' 3Uw L Bw2 Dw 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw F2 Uw L 3Dw R' D' 3Fw2 3Bw' D' B U B2 Uw2 Dw' L2 3Dw2 Rw' Uw' 3Fw Dw2 B' Bw2
12. 5:00.09 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw' B D' Lw2 D' 3Fw 3Lw' U2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Dw' B L2 3Dw D' U' 3Bw F2 Rw 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 R Uw' 3Lw 3Fw2 R Dw 3Lw U' Bw' F2 D Uw Bw' B2 Dw F' Rw2 L' B 3Uw2 Bw' Fw' 3Fw' L2 U' L D 3Uw 3Dw 3Rw' R2 Lw' 3Bw Fw D' Rw F' Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Rw' Lw2 U2 Rw R' Bw2 U' Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Fw' B2 3Lw D R 3Fw' 3Uw Dw' Fw 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw' U Bw2 F' L U Fw' Bw2 3Rw' F U'


----------



## kake123 (Jan 22, 2017)

*47.37s* 4x4 PB single from a few days ago.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2017)

1. 1:11.11 d' D' b L2 F' L l' d2 L' R' b D2 B l' r2 R2 b u b L l' r2 d' b2 U f' R2 u' f U' f2 r' D2 b' d B D2 r' U' b' l d2 b2 D' R2 r2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 d2 U2 l D2 F2 u2 F' B u 

awwyeah


----------



## kake123 (Jan 22, 2017)

3x3 avg12 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-22
avg of 12: 14.44

Time List:
1. 14.89 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 L' F2 U' F2 L' D' R B' U2 R B2 R' 
2. 14.27 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' R B F R' B2 L B2 D' U2 F 
3. 14.94 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B R2 D L' U' F R' D U2 F2 L F 
4. 13.54 U2 B' D' F U B L B2 U R2 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 L 
5. 14.61 F2 L' D B D' F L' D' R L F2 L' D2 R' F2 L D2 F2 R' D 
6. (16.82) F B' U2 L U L2 D' F D R L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 D F2 D' 
7. 14.12 B R' F2 U2 L U' F' D R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U F2 D 
8. 14.03 B2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' B U2 L U2 B' D' L B F R' 
9. 15.31 F2 R D F L2 U D2 F' D B2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 R U2 L D2 
10. 13.64 F' U L2 U R2 B U' F2 D R2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 L 
11. 14.98 R' B2 L R2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' R B U2 B' D' R 
12. (12.90) L' B' U2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 R' D' R B F2 R' B2 R U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 22, 2017)

6x6

2:09 single
2:13 mo3
2:14 avg5
2:17 avg12
2:19.52 PB avg50

My Yuxin still gets better with every solve. Sub2 still needs to go and it should not be too hard (my centers are sub1 and redux is always between 1:50 and 2:00)


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 22, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-22
avg of 12: 9.24

Time List:
1. 10.46 R2 B2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B R' F U2 F D' L2 U R' U F2 
2. 9.69 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F D2 U L2 R' D' R' F' L' D 
3. 8.84 B L2 D2 L' D' R2 F U L U D' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L 
4. 10.33 R D2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 B' R' F' L D F U L2 F2 
5. (10.72) D2 F' R2 F D2 B' D2 B' L2 F U' L' F U R D' U L2 R' F 
6. (8.28) L2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 R U L R2 U2 B' L R' D' R 
7. 9.25 F' D' B2 R' B R2 U' R2 U' D2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 F R2 
8. 8.51 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F L2 D' R U B' F' D U' F L2 D' 
9. 8.46 U' L2 U2 D2 B2 R' B' D' F' L R2 D F2 U B2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 
10. 8.62 R2 F L U' L2 D R2 L' D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 L D2 F2 B2 
11. 9.57 D L2 F D2 B D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 U R2 F R' B F L' D' 
12. 8.61 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R D2 F2 L F2 U' B2 U R' U L D2 B' F2 R'

Was not able to roll the 10


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 22, 2017)

2nd best OH single, sune PLL skip

1. 8.86 R' B L2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' U L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2


----------



## imvelox (Jan 22, 2017)

8.95 avg100


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jan 22, 2017)

3x3:
single: 6.68
mean of 3: 7.98
avg of 5: 8.81
avg of 12: 9.09
avg of 50: 9.57
avg of 100: 9.77
avg of 1000: 10.18

I tend to under perform at competitions but with any luck I should be officially sub-10 this year.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 23, 2017)

1:01.77, 1:18.03, 46.30 = 1:02.03 MCC Alpha 2017 Winning Feet Average Mean

Single is NR5/WR71
Mean is NR11/WR110

The 1:18 sucks, but the 46 was amazing
Someone asked if I was NR holder
It was fun


----------



## Torch (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice Feet session: 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-23
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 26.20 *2nd best solve ever*
worst: 46.43

mean of 3
current: 36.38 (σ = 1.25)
best: 31.25 (σ = 5.39) *PB by 1.15*

avg of 5
current: 36.14 (σ = 0.87)
best: 33.78 (σ = 3.16) *PB by 0.19*

avg of 12
current: 36.22 (σ = 3.56)
best: 35.46 (σ = 4.43) *PB by 0.80*

avg of 50
current: 37.72 (σ = 3.59)
best: 37.72 (σ = 3.59) *PB by 0.82*

Average: 37.72 (σ = 3.59)
Mean: 37.65

Time List:
41.04, 40.03, 32.34, 45.85, 40.17, 38.57, 42.58, 35.74, 34.67, 39.80, 44.26, 38.15, 38.37, 46.43, 40.95, 39.40, 37.51, 34.20, 40.10, 32.84, 40.85, 42.34, 30.97, 44.19, 30.70, 42.34, 37.07, 40.19, 39.94, 35.95, 36.24, 39.46, 26.20, 30.61, 36.93, 33.79, 37.17, 38.45, 43.04, 32.13, 45.71, 28.28, 34.74, 40.01, 35.27, 37.03, 30.80, 35.29, 36.10, 37.75


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 24, 2017)

Had some really good 5x5 solves.
1:10.02 Second best solve ever.
1:18.73 Pb ao5 and second sub 1:20 average.
And even 1:19.64 Ao12.
I'm normally very inconsistent in 5x5..


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 24, 2017)

11.06 OH PB(?) single
From 13.19 to 11.06. Why do I skip digits, and why can't I just be a little but faster?

(?)It was handscrambled and stopwatched while I was waiting to judge someone at MCCA.
I'm still deciding whether or not I should count it as a PB. It probably will.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 24, 2017)

the wuque is actually perfect
within a week:
dropped single from 45 to 42, avg5 from 53 to 48, avg12 from 56 to 51, avg100 from 1:01 to 55

what
(also 5x5 PBs 1:23/1:32/1:38)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 24, 2017)

Fastest person in the US for 4x4 that doesn't have a sub-30 single. (I'm not even close) :/


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2017)

Just had a 7x7 solve with 12 move L2C, what the heck??? 

Setup: 2R U2 2R' U2 3R U 3R' U' F' 2R' F 2R
2R' F' 2R F//3 bars on F 
U 3R U' 3R'//4th bar
U2 2R U2 2R'//Finish


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2017)

Pretty much done with CSP  Times aren't great at the moment because I'm still getting used to some whacky cubeshape solutions I never used before plus also forcing myself to do more PBL hacks instead of being lazy like everyone else  Also still occasionally referring to Rowe and Tommy's CSP doc since I sometimes forget stuff when I don't get a case I learned recently for a while.

But yeah, sub 10 official average comin' thruuu


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 25, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Pretty much done with CSP



I quit



> But yeah, sub 10 official average comin' thruuu



Actually then I'll quit


----------



## Meow (Jan 25, 2017)

Average: 7.14
Best: 6.71
Worst: 10.71
Mean: 7.77
Standard Deviation: 1.48

1: (10.71) U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' B U' F R F L2 U B' U' B
2: 7.28 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F' D' U R D2 R2 B' D' L2 R' U'
3: (6.71) B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L' F' D R' B2 D L' R' F'
4: 7.18 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B F' D' R2 D U2 R2 U' B'
5: 6.97 U2 F U2 R2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F L' D2 B' F R2 U L F D' B

Rip, the 7.18 had horrible last layer cases


----------



## asacuber (Jan 25, 2017)

reconstruction of PB single:


----------



## kake123 (Jan 25, 2017)

7x7 PB mo3, avg5, avg12
mo3: 4:36.07
avg5: 4:41.47
avg12: 4:54.09



Spoiler: csTimer Session



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-25
avg of 12: 4:54.09

Time List:
1. 4:57.94 3Uw2 Lw2 R Bw 3Rw 3Dw2 3Fw L Dw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw2 B2 F' Dw B F Bw Uw 3Uw 3Rw L' 3Uw R2 3Rw2 D 3Lw B2 Bw 3Bw2 U2 Uw Dw 3Rw' 3Bw' Lw' Dw2 B2 3Bw Rw2 B' 3Rw2 Lw' F Uw D' Dw U Fw R' 3Rw Dw2 D2 Lw2 B 3Fw2 L Fw2 B Lw2 3Lw' B 3Rw 3Bw' 3Lw2 F' B2 Bw' 3Rw' Lw Bw' 3Bw Uw U 3Lw R Dw' Rw D L2 B' 3Fw R2 3Fw' R2 Fw F 3Lw R 3Bw 3Lw' Fw' Rw2 D' Lw2 D L F2 L
2. (4:31.24) L2 Dw Uw' Fw2 B' 3Lw' R' Lw2 D2 Dw U' 3Uw' R Lw2 3Rw' Dw' 3Bw2 Dw' U2 F' U2 3Uw Bw2 D2 3Rw Fw Uw 3Lw2 3Bw' Lw' 3Dw Rw' R Fw' Rw' 3Dw' D' 3Fw2 3Lw R 3Fw 3Rw D Bw2 Dw' R' U L2 R2 Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 D2 U Bw' 3Dw' B' D' Fw U2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 D Rw U' 3Bw D' Rw2 3Rw2 Dw2 D' L 3Lw' F' 3Fw L2 Lw' F Dw' F L' D2 3Fw2 U 3Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B' U' Dw2 B 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw' F' B2
3. 4:42.70 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Rw' L Uw' R' D2 L Lw2 R' F' R2 3Rw2 D2 3Lw2 3Dw' Fw Rw 3Rw F' Uw2 F2 D2 F2 Uw' Dw2 Fw 3Lw U' Dw Uw2 R 3Uw' Rw' Uw 3Dw' Bw' B2 3Fw Fw L2 Rw F' L2 D2 R2 Bw U2 Rw B2 L' 3Dw' F2 Bw2 Fw' Lw 3Rw2 3Fw R2 D2 3Lw2 Lw' U2 3Lw2 D B2 U' Fw' 3Dw Lw Bw' D' 3Rw2 3Lw' U Rw Uw 3Rw2 Uw B' Lw' 3Rw' L2 Bw2 R 3Fw Rw' Bw 3Dw' 3Bw2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw' F L R
4. 4:34.26 L' 3Uw' D R F' 3Fw B' Bw' 3Dw Fw Uw R' 3Dw 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw U2 Uw' 3Uw2 Dw B 3Dw D L 3Rw' Uw' Fw F' Uw2 U F2 Dw' R' U' Fw 3Lw' D' Uw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Uw' F' R2 3Lw U2 3Lw 3Bw 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw L B Fw2 D' Fw R2 Rw2 3Bw' B2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw2 D2 3Lw2 R2 L2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw' L Uw' L' Bw2 Uw 3Dw B2 Uw' F' Lw' Bw2 F2 Rw2 L B2 D2 F' L 3Fw2 3Dw' B Lw Bw2 F' R' 3Dw Fw2 3Dw' 3Bw'
5. 4:49.40 B F 3Uw2 B' 3Dw' Rw' L2 F 3Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw 3Lw' Bw Rw2 3Fw2 B2 3Bw' U' Dw2 F2 Lw' U Rw2 Fw 3Dw Dw2 3Rw B2 Fw' 3Bw D2 U2 Dw' F' Uw B' F2 Dw U L 3Uw2 3Fw' R L' Rw B' 3Lw2 F2 3Bw 3Rw' L2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw' B 3Fw' Lw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Uw F 3Uw B 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw 3Dw' Uw F' 3Uw Fw' F2 3Dw2 R L2 Bw' Lw 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw D' Uw' Bw 3Uw B 3Rw' B 3Dw2 B2 Fw' F2 3Lw2 3Fw L Uw2 D
6. 4:47.45 U2 F Bw2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw Bw 3Rw D' 3Lw2 Uw 3Rw' R 3Uw' Uw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 Fw F B U' F 3Rw L2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Dw Fw 3Lw2 Fw L2 Fw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw Fw2 3Lw2 D F2 Fw' L2 Rw2 B 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Fw Rw' 3Rw 3Dw2 Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw F' Dw2 R2 L2 Fw2 3Fw Rw' Uw' 3Uw2 3Dw B2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw D 3Dw Rw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw' Fw Bw Uw 3Lw' D R' Uw' Lw' 3Bw2 Lw Rw L2 F2 D' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 D2 3Fw 3Rw' Bw U' Dw
7. 5:06.47 3Bw2 Fw F' B Lw Rw 3Rw' D2 3Uw 3Bw Uw2 R L2 Fw2 Uw 3Dw2 B U2 3Bw' U' Fw' Rw' 3Bw R2 F 3Uw Lw2 F U2 Bw' 3Fw F2 D Dw' 3Dw L2 U2 Lw' B L2 Uw2 3Dw Fw' L' Rw' R' F2 Rw2 F' B2 D' Bw' F R' F U2 B2 3Uw' Dw F' Bw' Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 D2 3Bw2 3Fw R U' 3Bw' Dw Lw2 L2 3Rw Dw' D R Bw' Dw Uw D B2 Rw' Uw 3Fw' Dw' F' 3Rw2 3Bw D' Lw Rw' 3Dw' D2 Lw2 3Bw B 3Dw D2 3Rw'
8. (5:24.91) L2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' R Uw' Dw' Rw 3Rw2 Dw Fw' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw 3Uw2 F2 3Rw Uw Dw' F2 3Uw 3Rw2 F2 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw R Bw Uw2 D' U 3Dw' 3Lw' D Fw' 3Rw Lw2 Rw R2 U R 3Bw' 3Dw' Rw Dw2 3Rw Rw2 B Dw Bw2 Uw 3Fw 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw' Fw' 3Fw2 Lw' B 3Fw2 R' D' B' Rw' Dw' 3Uw2 F' B2 Rw' 3Dw 3Uw2 F Lw' Bw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 Fw B2 3Rw2 3Dw B' Rw2 3Lw Dw2 B Fw' 3Fw2 R Dw 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw 3Dw F' Rw2 Bw 3Dw' L'
9. 4:47.66 3Bw2 B' 3Uw Bw' 3Fw2 Lw' Fw' 3Fw2 F' D F2 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw' 3Lw B 3Fw' L' Lw2 3Dw' B' F' 3Lw' D2 Rw2 U2 D' Dw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Dw2 B F2 3Rw F U' Fw F' R2 3Bw' Bw' Uw2 3Lw Rw' L2 3Fw 3Bw L' 3Dw Rw' 3Bw Fw2 Lw' L2 3Rw2 F Bw2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Rw Bw F R Bw 3Uw 3Dw Bw2 3Lw' Uw Lw 3Lw F U D' Dw L2 Rw' 3Rw 3Dw Bw2 3Uw2 D 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw' D2 U2 3Fw' Lw Rw2 R 3Uw Rw F2 Uw 3Bw 3Fw2 3Dw
10. 5:09.53 Lw2 U' Fw2 Uw F' L 3Bw2 Bw2 3Rw Lw' F L2 Bw2 U' D Uw' 3Uw 3Dw' 3Rw' Lw2 Bw2 L D' Uw 3Dw2 Rw2 Bw D2 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw' Lw' Dw Lw L2 R' Dw2 Bw Dw' Lw' 3Bw' Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw Uw' 3Rw2 U' 3Bw2 D Uw' 3Fw L2 B Bw2 F2 3Fw' 3Uw Fw2 3Uw2 U2 Fw' 3Fw 3Lw' B2 R 3Uw Lw' F' 3Uw' Uw Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw' F' 3Fw2 Bw R2 Uw2 D B2 3Uw' L2 R2 Bw' U Bw 3Bw Fw' D R Bw2 3Fw D Dw' Fw U' L' R 3Fw2 Uw2
11. 5:02.59 Lw2 3Dw F' Bw2 Dw2 D2 L' 3Uw' 3Lw' D' 3Fw' 3Dw L Fw F' 3Uw' Lw 3Dw2 B' Dw' 3Uw Rw 3Lw R' 3Uw2 R 3Lw2 L2 D' 3Lw 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Dw' U 3Lw R' F' Uw Fw F2 L2 Uw2 Lw' R Uw2 Dw2 R 3Lw2 3Rw 3Bw2 Fw2 3Dw2 D Dw 3Bw2 3Rw 3Dw U2 B2 R Dw L2 Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 B' Rw2 U2 L' B' Rw L2 3Uw Fw2 U2 3Bw 3Rw 3Lw2 Rw' D U' F 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw' B2 3Dw' Lw' B L' 3Lw D Bw2 3Dw 3Fw' Fw
12. 5:02.89 3Fw 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Rw Lw 3Bw2 3Fw' Dw2 Lw R' 3Fw2 3Lw Uw2 3Fw' Fw2 Uw' 3Dw2 3Lw Lw' Dw2 R 3Fw' Bw2 L2 U 3Bw Uw 3Dw' 3Fw2 U B 3Bw Rw' 3Uw R' U D' 3Dw2 B' 3Fw' 3Lw' Dw Fw D Bw2 3Rw 3Dw D2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw' D' 3Dw' L Dw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 R2 D2 3Uw 3Lw R Rw2 Bw2 L' Rw' F 3Rw B' Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw Uw' Bw' Uw Dw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 F 3Dw' Bw' B' Dw' R' 3Dw' Bw' 3Rw2 F2 L' F2 3Dw' U Lw 3Fw F'


----------



## Iggy (Jan 25, 2017)

9.04 3x3 avg100, I just can't sub 9
7.88 and 7.92 avg5s as well, and a 8.29 avg12, second best


----------



## dskids (Jan 25, 2017)

Ridiculous session last night. Only 25 solves but crushed my PB averages. Broke my old PB single with a full-step solve so I'm really excited about that. One looked the OLL and got a nice J-perm with a U' AUF.

Single/Mo3/Ao5/Ao12: 18.34/21.19/21.66/24.38

Previous single: 18.93 (PLL skip)


----------



## asacuber (Jan 25, 2017)

2x2 PBs

2.23 ao25



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-25
solves/total: 159/159

single
best: 1.05
worst: 7.32

mean of 3
current: 3.33 (σ = 1.25)
best: 1.74 (σ = 0.07)

avg of 5
current: 3.07 (σ = 0.24)
best: 1.72 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 12
current: 3.14 (σ = 0.65)
best: 1.98 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 50
current: 2.96 (σ = 0.79)
best: 2.45 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 100
current: 2.84 (σ = 0.72)
best: 2.56 (σ = 0.54)

Average: 2.70 (σ = 0.64)
Mean: 2.78

Time List:
1. 1.72 F R F' R F2 R' U2 F2 U2
2. 2.40 F2 R2 U' R2 F R' F U2 R'
3. 2.46 U2 R F2 U' R' U F R2 U2
4. 1.77 F' U R' U F U' F2 U' R2
5. 1.25 F2 U F2 R U' F' U2 R' U'
6. 2.25 R' F U F U' R2 U F' U'
7. 2.46 F U' R2 U F2 U F' R' U'
8. 1.39 U F2 U F R F U' R' U'
9. 1.53 R' F' R2 F R2 F' U' R' U
10. 2.86 U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F' U' R2
11. 2.67 F' R' F2 U' F U R' F2 R
12. 2.14 R U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F'
13. 1.41 U F2 R F2 R' U F R' U2
14. 1.95 F U2 R' F U R2 F' U F2
15. 2.20 U2 R U' R2 U' F R F2 U'
16. 1.85 R2 U' R U2 F' R' F' U R2
17. 2.86 F U2 R' F U' F U' R F U2
18. 4.35 R' F' R F U2 F2 R U' R'
19. 3.18 U' F' R F' R F U' R2 F2
20. 1.82 U2 R U' F' U F' R' F' U'
21. 2.06 R U R F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
22. 2.89 U' R' F2 U R U2 R F2 U2
23. 2.29 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U R F2 U2
24. 2.47 R F2 U2 R F' R U2 R U
25. 2.68 R2 U' F R2 F2 U' R' F' U2
26. 3.64 R2 F' U F' U' F2 R2 U R2
27. 2.52 R2 F2 U' F' U' F2 U' R' U'
28. 3.69 F2 R2 U F' U' F U2 R2 F U'
29. 3.70 F' R' U2 F' U R2 F2 R' F2
30. 2.43 U F2 U F' U F' R F' R2 
31. 2.41 F2 U' F U R2 U R2 U R U'
32. 2.67 R' U F' R U' F' U2 F2 U'
33. 3.57 R' U F2 R' U F' R U' F2
34. 2.42 U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U'
35. 3.01 F' U' R2 U F2 U' F R2 U'
36. 2.45 U R' U2 R F2 U' R F' U2
37. 2.46 F' R2 U2 F R F2 U' R2 U2
38. 3.56 F2 U' R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U'
39. 2.12 R2 F R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2
40. 1.68 R2 F' R U2 F2 R U' F' U'
41. 1.73 F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R' U2
42. 1.81 F' R U' F U R' U2 F2 U'
43. 2.95 R' F R' F' U R2 F' R2 F U'
44. 2.11 F R2 F' R2 U' F U R2 U2
45. 2.21 U R' U F U2 F U F R2
46. 2.91 R2 U F' U2 R U F2 R' U2
47. 2.44 R U R U' R2 F2 U F U
48. 2.64 F2 R F R2 F U' F R U2
49. 5.76 F2 R' U2 F U' F U2 F' U
50. 2.07 R' F' U F2 U' F' U' R U'
51. 1.89 U' R2 U' R F U2 R' U' R
52. 2.36 F R2 F R2 U F R2 F2 U
53. 3.04 R2 U F' R F U2 R2 F R U'
54. 2.52 R' F R' U' F2 U2 R F2 U
55. 3.29 R2 U2 F' U R' F2 U' R' U'
56. 2.40 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R U'
57. 2.38 U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F' U2 R'
58. 2.92 U' F U' F' U2 F' U2 F' R'
59. 2.53 R2 F R2 F' U' F2 R U R2 U2
60. 3.71 F' U' R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2
61. 1.72 F U R' U' R U2 R2 F' R'
62. 3.11 F' U R' F' U2 F2 R F2 U2
63. 2.58 F R2 U2 R F' U F' U' R2 U
64. 2.16 R U2 R' U2 F U' R' F' U2
65. 2.00 F U' R F2 U' F' R' F R2
66. 2.17 U R F' R F' U R2 F U'
67. 2.75 R2 U R U' R U2 F' R2 U'
68. 7.32 R2 U' F R U' F U R U2
69. 2.51 R' F2 U2 F R F2 U' F R
70. 2.72 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F R' U2
71. 2.43 F' R U2 F' U F2 U F R'
72. 2.91 F' R U2 R U R' U2 R U'
73. 2.03 F U F' U2 R F' R F' U'
74. 2.05 U2 R' U' R2 U F2 U2 R' F'
75. 2.53 F2 U' R' U R' F' U2 F2 U' R'
76. 3.02 U' R U2 F2 U' F U R U'
77. 2.39 U' F R' U' R F' U F U'
78. 1.05 F2 U F2 R F2 U' R2 F' U'
79. 4.72 R2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R F U'
80. 3.17 F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U' F R
81. 2.14 U F2 U F R2 U R' F2 U
82. 2.18 U F2 U F U2 R F2 R U'
83. 2.39 F2 R2 U' R F R F' R' U2
84. 2.11 F2 R F2 R F' U' R U F' U'
85. 3.19 U R2 F U' R U F2 U R'
86. 2.70 U2 R U' F' U' R2 F R U'
87. 2.39 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 F'
88. 2.59 U' R' U R F' R2 U R' U
89. 4.34 U' R' F R2 U2 R' U R U2
90. 2.63 F R U' R2 U F R' F R'
91. 2.14 F U R' U R2 U' F2 U' R
92. 3.21 U2 F U R2 F2 R' F' U2 R2
93. 2.39 U F2 R2 F U R' F2 U F
94. 4.74 F U' F' R2 U F' U R2 U2
95. 3.74 U R F2 U' R F' R F U2
96. 2.58 U' F U2 F' R' U2 R U' R2 U
97. 2.17 R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' F
98. 2.63 F R' U F' U2 F2 U' R U'
99. 2.59 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U R'
100. 2.44 U2 F' R2 F U' F R2 F' U'
101. 2.33 U2 F U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U2
102. 2.79 F2 U F' U' F' R2 U F U
103. 2.12 R2 U2 R' F' R' F R' U R2
104. 3.07 F U2 F R2 U R F2 R' U2
105. 3.76 R' F2 U R F2 U2 R2 U' F U2
106. 3.15 U' F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F R2
107. 2.08 F' U R' F' U' F U2 R2 U2
108. 2.52 R' U F' U R' U F2 R U2
109. 4.34 F R' U2 F2 R U' F2 R' U'
110. 2.62 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F' R2 U'
111. 3.18 F' U2 F U' R U' R2 U' F' R2
112. 5.19 R F' U F' U F2 R2 F' U2
113. 2.86 U F2 R U' R' U' F' U2 F2 R2
114. 3.05 U R U R' F2 U F' U F2 U'
115. 3.67 R F U' F2 U' F' R2 F U2
116. 2.76 R' U' R F2 U' R2 U F' R
117. 5.14 U2 F' U R2 F2 U2 R' U' F U'
118. 3.41 R' F U2 R' F2 R U' F2 U'
119. 3.38 F2 R' U2 F2 U R F2 U' R2
120. 5.79 F U F' R' F' R2 U' R2 U'
121. 1.94 U2 R U' R U' R2 U' F R'
122. 3.57 U' R' F2 U R' U F U' R'
123. 2.49 R' F' U' F' U2 F U' R2 U2
124. 2.62 F R2 U F R2 F U2 F2 U'
125. 3.21 F' R' U2 F R2 F R' F U2
126. 1.97 F2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U
127. 2.47 U F' R' F U' F2 R2 F' U
128. 1.96 R' F U' R2 F2 R' F U2 R U'
129. 4.92 U2 F' R U R2 F2 U R' U
130. 1.99 U' F U F2 R' U R' F' U
131. 2.23 R2 F R F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U'
132. 1.93 U R' F R F R2 U R2 U'
133. 2.41 F U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F' U
134. 2.24 R2 F2 R2 U' F R' U2 F' U'
135. 2.29 R' F2 R F' U R2 F' U' R
136. 2.63 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F R U R
137. 4.86 F' R U2 R' U2 R' F U2 F' U'
138. 1.64 U2 R F' U R' U2 R2 U' R2
139. 1.97 U' F2 R F' R' U2 R U' R'
140. 3.64 U2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U'
141. 3.39 R U2 R F' U F2 R F' U'
142. 2.49 F2 R2 U' F' R F' R2 F' R U'
143. 2.68 F R2 U2 F' R F U2 F R
144. 2.32 U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 R' U' F' R
145. 2.22 U2 R' F U' R U R F R2
146. 2.45 U F R2 U R' U R2 F' U
147. 3.71 R' F' R2 F U' R2 F' R U2
148. 3.35 U' R U R2 U F' R' U' R2
149. 3.32 F' R' U2 F U F' U' R U'
150. 5.04 R2 F U' F R2 F' R' U' R
151. 2.42 U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' F R U
152. 2.46 R U F' U R U2 F' R F
153. 2.96 F2 U' R' U R2 U' F2 U R
154. 2.91 R' F U2 F U' F' R2 F' U
155. 3.34 U2 F U' R' F U2 R' U2 R
156. 2.94 R F' R2 U R' F2 U F2 U'
157. 2.92 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U' R U
158. 2.34 F R' U' R' U2 R' F R' U
159. 4.74 R U2 F' U F R U2 R' U'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm fast too right








single isn't anything special but it's good, avg is pretty nice
they're only my best on cam because I never record
and yes that's my biology teacher "cheerleading" me lel


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 26, 2017)

11.40 PB 3x3 ao100 by around .3 after more or less 2 weeks of not cubing at all
As many sub 10s as sup 12s which is reassuring. Improving slowly.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-26
solves/total: 100/100
single
best: 8.59
worst: 15.49

mean of 3
current: 12.40 (σ = 0.67)
best: 9.96 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 5
current: 12.51 (σ = 0.28)
best: 10.10 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 12
current: 11.60 (σ = 1.17)
best: 10.58 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 50
current: 11.47 (σ = 1.16)
best: 11.29 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 100
current: 11.40 (σ = 1.09)
best: 11.40 (σ = 1.09)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice. WuQue M.

27.96 U' L Fw' Rw' F2 L B Rw' U L' F2 Rw2 F' Fw Uw2 U F' D F2 D2 B2 D' B Uw' L' U2 B' D2 Uw B D Uw2 R' U R2 Fw2 U' B Rw' D'


----------



## asacuber (Jan 26, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I'm fast too right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cubing at school? 

Cubes were banned in our school from Jan '15


----------



## Cale S (Jan 26, 2017)

4x4 solve with reduction + cross + avoided OLL parity done in 22-23 seconds, then failed 3x3 stage and got a 39... had some other consistently nice solves though

and 3.28 skewb avg50 on cam with Moyu magnetic, liking it even more


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tiled my Mega; all pbs:
single: 57.06
mo3: 1:01.61
ao5: 1:05.21
ao12: 1:12.94


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 4x4 solve with reduction + cross + avoided OLL parity done in 22-23 seconds, then failed 3x3 stage and got a 39... had some other consistently nice solves though


Do you do the OLL parity thing on 6x6? You could track the innermost centers and avoid having to do OLL parity, only needing to do '5x5 parity'.
Or if you're really mad you could inspect the 2 sets of Xcenters and avoid the single edge parities altogether (i think thats how that works, haven't thought it through)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 26, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Do you do the OLL parity thing on 6x6? You could track the innermost centers and avoid having to do OLL parity, only needing to do '5x5 parity'.
> Or if you're really mad you could inspect the 2 sets of Xcenters and avoid the single edge parities altogether (i think thats how that works, haven't thought it through)



I still haven't thought about how 6x6 works, but I can do it reasonably fast on 5x5 to avoid edge pairing parity


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cale S said:


> I still haven't thought about how 6x6 works, but I can do it reasonably fast on 5x5 to avoid edge pairing parity


Is 5x5 parity related to both sets of centers? Tracking both center sets in 15 seconds sounds insane ._.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 26, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Is 5x5 parity related to both sets of centers? Tracking both center sets in 15 seconds sounds insane ._.



It's just wing parity, which is switched by quarter slice turns, so you only need to keep track when you do a quarter slice or wide turn 

For 6x6 there are 2 sets of wings to keep track of


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cale S said:


> It's just wing parity, which is switched by quarter slice turns, so you only need to keep track when you do a quarter slice or wide turn
> 
> For 6x6 there are 2 sets of wings to keep track of


TIL you're supposed to track wing parity and not center parity.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 26, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> TIL you're supposed to track wing parity and not center parity.





guysensei1 said:


> TIL you're supposed to track wing parity and not center parity.



Center parity doesn't exist because equivalent pieces


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Ayy erik sniggle
1. 7.08 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 F' D2 U' L' B' U R D2 U2 R2 
x' z R' D2 R' D L D //cross+preserve a pair
U2 R' U' R//F2L1
L' U L U' L U L'//F2L2
L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L//F2L3 
U y' R' U' R U R' U' R//F2L4
U' R' U' R L U2 R' U' R U2 L'//zbll

6.6 tps meh


----------



## Torch (Jan 26, 2017)

Tied my 3x3 PB ao100, 11.05. Still no sub-11


----------



## porkynator (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice F2L (ZZ)
8.13 R F2 D' R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F' L D2 U F2 D2 L' F

z2
R D' F R U' R2 D //EOLine + preserve pair (7/7)
U' L2 U L //Left square (4/11)
U2 R2 U2 R2 //Right block (4/15)
U' L U L' //Left pair (4/19)
U F U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 F' //COLL (11/30)
R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R //EPLL (15/45)


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 26, 2017)

porkynator said:


> Nice F2L (ZZ)
> 8.13 R F2 D' R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F' L D2 U F2 D2 L' F
> 
> z2
> R D' F R U' R2 D //EOLine + preserve pair (7/7)




You actually solved 3 eolines


----------



## Torch (Jan 27, 2017)

25.57 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 D' R' D U' F' D' U' B' L R'

y U R' U F' L2 U2 L
z' U' y2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F U F' U L U' L'
L' U L U' F U' F'
U' y F' L' U L F
y2 F' U2 F U F' U F

46 QTM / 25.57 s = 1.80 QTPS

Yay my Feet PB isn't an LL skip any more!


----------



## Skewbed (Jan 27, 2017)

I got my first official sub 20 average.


----------



## mjm (Jan 27, 2017)

Skewbed said:


> I got my first official sub 20 average.


First of many!! Congrats


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 27, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Cubing at school?
> 
> Cubes were banned in our school from Jan '15


Lol wow, 
we had a school Rubik's cube competition last year so I don't reckon they'll be banning it here


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 27, 2017)

lol 2nd sub5 and on cam, will post the video soon 

1. 4.94 R U2 F D2 B' D2 F' L2 F U F' D F' U L R' U F'

z2 y'
B' R2 D R' D R2 D //Cross
R U' R' //F2L #1
y' U' R' U R U' R U R' //F2L #2
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L #3
y' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U //LS+LL

37/4.94=7.49 tps


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 27, 2017)

5x5: First sub-2!
1:58.94


----------



## Iggy (Jan 27, 2017)

Huge megaminx session I started a few weeks ago

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-27
solves/total: 436/439

single
best: 45.35
worst: 1:18.21

mean of 3
current: 1:07.58 (σ = 4.83)
best: 49.11 (σ = 3.58)

avg of 5
current: 1:06.71 (σ = 3.33)
best: 51.81 (σ = 2.19)

avg of 12
current: 1:04.84 (σ = 5.09)
best: 54.01 (σ = 3.41)

avg of 50
current: 59.13 (σ = 4.82)
best: 55.51 (σ = 3.02)

avg of 100
current: 57.37 (σ = 4.25)
best: 56.19 (σ = 3.30)

Average: 57.93 (σ = 4.14)
Mean: 58.03

PB single and avg100


----------



## Shiv3r (Jan 27, 2017)

got a sub-1 4x4 single with the Lewis method(the method I came up with-- link in my sig). Also later got 1:00, which was alg faster than my PB yesterday. Only been my main method for 3 or so weeks and already destroying my meyer times(I had been using meyer for 6 months)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 27, 2017)

3x3: 6.83
L B2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F' U R' U' R' D B F U'
x2 y'
X-Cross: D U R' F R2 (5/5)
F2L 2: L' U L (3/8)
F2L 3: U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 (8/16)
F2L 4: U' R' U R U R' (6/22)
OLL: R' U' F U R U' R' F' R (9/31)
PLL: U2 R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 U (14/45)


----------



## Meow (Jan 27, 2017)

Average: 6.77
Best: 6.39
Worst: 7.33
Mean: 6.81
Standard Deviation: 0.33

1: 6.53 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' U' L B2 R2 D' L B' D F
2: 6.88 R' B2 L2 B2 L F2 L F2 L F2 R B' D' F L' D2 B2 U B' U'
3: (7.33) R2 D2 F' U D R F2 U F' D F2 U2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U'
4: (6.39) R L' B L2 B D2 B U L' D' F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 L U2 D2 R'
5: 6.91 U R' L D' R' B D R2 F L B2 U2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U2 B2 D2

Pll skip first and last sloves.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 28, 2017)

8.991 sq1 avg12 yesterday, csp gives me the dong expansions


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 28, 2017)

skewb pb avg12 on my new magnetic skewb 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-28
avg of 12: 3.63

Time List:
1. 4.09 L' R' L' U' R U' R B L' 
2. 4.33 B U L' U L U B' R' U' 
3. 3.75 R U' R' U B U R' U 
4. 3.61 L' U L' U' R B U R 
5. 3.22 L' U R B L' U' L' U' 
6. 3.16 B U B' R B U B' L 
7. 3.34 U B' R' U' B L' U B' L 
8. 3.09 L' U B' U L U' L R 
9. 3.88 U R' U L' R' U R L 
10. (4.58) L B R' B U' B' L U 
11. 3.83 L' B L B' U R U B U' 
12. (1.88) U B' R' B' U L B' R L'

contains a 3.24 avg5


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 28, 2017)

Tip: if your Thunderclap feels like it's getting really dry and locky, try re-lubing it.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-28
avg of 12: 11.46

Time List:
1. 10.34 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 F R2 F' L D' U L' F' L2 F' D' U2 
2. 10.94 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L B2 R D2 U B2 R' U' B 
3. 10.89 U' R2 F2 U B R L B' R2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 R' 
4. 11.07 B R2 F D' B U D2 L' D2 F' L D2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 
5. (9.75) F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B R' F R' U F R F D2 
6. 12.96 D R D2 L R U2 B2 L U2 R U2 F U L2 B' D' L' B' L' 
7. 10.85 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U B' R F' U' R' F D' B U F 
8. (14.71) F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U F L2 F L U F L' U' R B2 
9. 13.83 F' U' F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' B' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L' D' L2 
10. 11.27 F U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' F L2 U2 R B2 D F U' L R U L2 
11. 11.23 D2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L F' U' B2 D U2 L' F' D' U 
12. 11.18 B' L U2 B' R L D2 F D2 F2 R L2 U2 L D2 F2 L F2 L'

pb, first 5 solves are 10.73 pb ao5.
Also got a 12.76 ao100, not pb but very close.


----------



## Torch (Jan 28, 2017)

All Feet PBs except single:
31.23 mo3 - 28.22, 32.34, 33.13
33.33 ao5 - (28.22), 32.34, 33.13, (37.54), 34.51
35.37 ao12
37.63 ao50
38.12 ao100

Everything except the ao100 is only a small improvement over my previous PBs, but the ao100 is 1.5 seconds lower than my last big session from earlier this week. 4 weeks until the comp!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> All Feet PBs except single:
> 31.23 mo3 - 28.22, 32.34, 33.13
> 33.33 ao5 - (28.22), 32.34, 33.13, (37.54), 34.51
> 35.37 ao12
> ...


inb4 NR


----------



## Torch (Jan 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> inb4 NR



inb4 NAR


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2017)

Torch said:


> inb4 NAR


that too


----------



## Torch (Jan 29, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> that too


Man, remember when I thought I could never break the state record?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2017)

39.05 4x4 PB single, first sub40!! really unexpected  (no parity)


----------



## asacuber (Jan 29, 2017)

w00t w00t

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-29
avg of 5: 9.66

Time List:
1. (7.92) F D B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B L2 D' F' U2 L B' U2 L2 
2. (10.51) U' F B R' U2 F' D R' F U2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' D' 
3. 9.35 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R F D2 B L2 R' F2 L' D 
4. 10.10 R' B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 R U L D U F2 L2 B' R 
5. 9.52 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R' F D2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 L U2


----------



## Cale S (Jan 29, 2017)

10.84 square-1 single with parity, maybe my fastest parity solve

(-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -3) / (5, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / 

y2 -1,0 / -2,4 / -1,0 / -4,3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / 
-5,6 / 
/ -1,-1 / -2,-2 / -1,-1 / 
0,4 / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,4 / 2,-4 / 0,4 / 2,2 / -3,0 / -3,-3 / 0,3


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 29, 2017)

3x3
13.45 single
17.93 average of 5
19.36 average of 12
21.00 average of 50
21.89 average of 100

Only average of 12 is a PB.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 29, 2017)

10.00 3x3 avg50
ties pb...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 29, 2017)

more Skewb PB's

3.58 avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-29
avg of 12: 3.58

Time List:
1. 3.18 B' L' R' B U B' L' B' R' 
2. 4.00 B L' R L U R L' R B U' 
3. 2.19 L U B' R' L' R L' U' L' 
4. (8.02) R' U' B' L' R' B R' B 
5. 2.97 R' B' R B' U B' R' U B' 
6. (1.94) R L' B' L B L U R' 
7. 4.44 U R B L' U' B U L' B 
8. 5.09 L' R' U L R' U' B U 
9. 4.18 R' L B' U' L' R B' U' R 
10. 3.55 B L R' L R' B' U' R 
11. 3.13 L U B' R B' R U' R 
12. 3.09 L U L U L U' R' B

4.08 avg50, 4.28 avg100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-29
avg of 100: 4.26

Time List:
1. 4.88 L' B' U L U' L' U' L U' 
2. 4.34 L U R' B' L' R' B' U R' 
3. 4.43 B U' L' B R' U R B R' 
4. 4.22 L B U R B' R L' U' L' 
5. 4.81 B R L' U' B U B' R 
6. 4.55 B L B L' U B' L U 
7. 4.11 B L U R L R U R' U 
8. 3.63 L' R B U L R' B L 
9. (6.52) L B' U' L R' U B' U' R' 
10. 4.40 L' B' U L U L' R U' 
11. 4.13 B R' L' R U B' L R L 
12. 5.11 L B L' B' R B R' U' 
13. 4.55 B' L B U' L R' U L' B 
14. 4.38 R L' R' B U L' R' U 
15. 4.16 L B' R U' R L' R' U 
16. 4.82 U B U' R' U B' L B U' 
17. 4.31 L' U' R U R' B' U B' 
18. 3.77 B' R' B' L' B R L B L' 
19. 4.32 U L U' R' U R L' R 
20. 5.34 U L R' L U B' L' U 
21. 3.31 R' B' L' R L' B' R' B L 
22. 3.90 U' L R' B' R' B R' B U' R' 
23. 4.15 B U' B U L' B' U' R' 
24. 5.22 B' U R U B U' B' U' L 
25. 4.09 L' R' L' U' R U' R B L' 
26. 4.33 B U L' U L U B' R' U' 
27. 3.75 R U' R' U B U R' U 
28. 3.61 L' U L' U' R B U R 
29. 3.22 L' U R B L' U' L' U' 
30. 3.16 B U B' R B U B' L 
31. 3.34 U B' R' U' B L' U B' L 
32. 3.09 L' U B' U L U' L R 
33. 3.88 U R' U L' R' U R L 
34. 4.58 L B R' B U' B' L U 
35. 3.83 L' B L B' U R U B U' 
36. (1.88) U B' R' B' U L B' R L' 
37. 4.94 R L B L R B U' R' 
38. 4.13 R' B L' R' L' R' B' L B' 
39. (5.86) B' L R' L' R' L' B' L 
40. 3.00 R B U' R U' L R' L' B 
41. (5.58) L B' U R' L B' U' R' 
42. 5.43 B L' U' B L' R B' U L 
43. 5.03 U' B U' B L B R' B R' 
44. 4.47 U' R B' R' L B U B' U 
45. 4.93 B L' B R' B L' U' L' 
46. 4.68 U L' R' B U L U B 
47. 4.65 R U B U' R' L' R U' R' 
48. 3.03 U' B' U B U' B' L' U L' 
49. 4.65 L' R' L B L' R U' L R' 
50. 4.65 U' R' B' U' L' B' U B' 
51. 3.77 R B' R U' L' B' L' B U' 
52. 4.79 U B R' L' B' L R' B' 
53. 4.53 U B' R' B' U' R B R 
54. 3.31 U' L' U R L' R L R' L 
55. 5.33 L' U' L B L' U' L R' 
56. 4.00 U' R L U R' U L' U 
57. 4.44 R' B U R B' U B' R' 
58. 5.53 R' B L B' U R' L' B' U 
59. 3.18 B' L' R' B U B' L' B' R' 
60. 4.00 B L' R L U R L' R B U' 
61. (2.19) L U B' R' L' R L' U' L' 
62. (8.02) R' U' B' L' R' B R' B 
63. 2.97 R' B' R B' U B' R' U B' 
64. (1.94) R L' B' L B L U R' 
65. 4.44 U R B L' U' B U L' B 
66. 5.09 L' R' U L R' U' B U 
67. 4.18 R' L B' U' L' R B' U' R 
68. 3.55 B L R' L R' B' U' R 
69. 3.13 L U B' R B' R U' R 
70. 3.09 L U L U L U' R' B 
71. 5.34 U' B R L' R L' R U' B 
72. 4.22 U L' B' U' L U R L' U' 
73. 3.05 B' U' L' B U L' B L 
74. 4.80 R' L' U R U B R' U' 
75. (2.52) R' U' L' R' L R B R' 
76. (6.34) L B' L' R L R L R' U' 
77. 4.27 B R' U B R' L' B' R' L' 
78. 4.71 B' L R' U R' U' L R 
79. (2.16) U' R' B L U' B' L' B R' 
80. 3.74 U' B U R' U L' U' L B' 
81. 4.97 L U B U L' U L' R 
82. 4.94 B' U' L R B R B' U' 
83. 2.93 B U L R B U R B' U 
84. 5.52 R' B L' R' U' B L B R' 
85. 4.28 B U L R' L' R B' U L' 
86. 4.34 U L' B U R U L' U' R' 
87. 5.32 B R' L' B L' R' U R' 
88. 5.20 B R' L' R L R' L U R' 
89. 4.71 U B L' R U L R L' U 
90. 4.28 U R' B U R U B L' U 
91. 5.22 U L' U R L' B R' B 
92. 5.38 B' L B' U B' L B' U B' 
93. 4.56 L B L' B R U R' L U 
94. 2.93 U' L' B' U' L R' L' B' R' 
95. 4.36 B' R U' R' L' U B R 
96. 4.08 R' L' R L R L U L 
97. 3.90 R B' R' U B L' B' U L 
98. 4.08 L B U R' B R' B L R' 
99. 4.83 B' L' R B' L B L B' R 
100. 2.90 U' L' U L R' U' L U' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 29, 2017)

I just got my 3rd LL skip in 9 days wtf : 9.46 OH single
I've done around 500 3x3/OH solves, someone knows the probability?


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 29, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-29
avg of 12: 7.33



Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 7.04 U' B' L' U' F D' L B' U' L2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 
2. 7.75 L' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 L F' R2 F D' R U2 F R2 U2 
3. 6.48 D2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B R2 B' F2 R2 D F2 D F2 L' F2 U' R' D' F 
4. 7.50 B L2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 B D2 U2 B U B2 U L2 R U F2 L' D F 
5. 7.97 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 D F L2 D L2 B2 L' U' B2 
6. (DNF(8.83)) L' U B' L F2 L U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 B 
7. 8.67 F2 D' R2 B R' F2 U R U' F U2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L' 
8. 7.36 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 U' F D L D B F' D' L2 D' 
9. 6.35 D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' R' U R2 U' L2 F' R D 
10. 6.95 D' B U' R B R U' D F2 R2 B D2 F2 B U2 L2 F R2 B2 R' 
11. 7.19 L' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B D' R' F2 L2 B2 F L' U' 
12. (6.05) F' L F' U R' F B2 L2 B' R B' D2 F R2 B R2 D2 B' D2



nice.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 29, 2017)

cosmic gans air 356 from SCS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-30
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 6.61
worst: 11.04

mean of 3
current: 7.96 (σ = 1.19)
best: 7.60 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 7.97 (σ = 0.39)
best: 7.97 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 8.88 (σ = 0.81)
best: 8.85 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 50
current: 9.10 (σ = 0.76)
best: 9.10 (σ = 0.76)

Average: 9.10 (σ = 0.76)
Mean: 9.08

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 8.67 R' B2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 R' D U L' F2 L2 B' L D2 
2. 10.74 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D B' D2 R B L2 D' R' F' D2 U' 
3. 8.55 L' F2 L' F' R D B' D' F' R F2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 
4. 6.98 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D U2 L2 R F D' B2 F' U B' U R 
5. 9.98 D F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 R F2 U' L' U B U' B2 F' D 
6. 9.37 L B L' F2 B2 U R' F' D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 
7. 7.42 U2 L' B' D' B D L' U R L2 U L2 F2 U D2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' 
8. 9.78 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 B L2 U F U' F L' B D R' D2 L' 
9. 10.11 F' D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L F' U R U L2 D2 R2 
10. 7.78 U' L2 F2 D' R U' R' B D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 U B2 U2 L' 
11. 8.78 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 F R F R2 D' R' U B F' D 
12. 9.33 U L2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L U2 L2 B' R D2 B D2 U F' 
13. 9.21 D2 F2 D2 R' D F' B' D2 L B2 R2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' 
14. 8.30 B' F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 B D U2 F' R U' F2 R2 D2 
15. 9.74 B' U R U2 B2 R D' B2 R2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 B' 
16. 8.92 R' U2 L D2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 R U2 B' U B' D' F' L' F' D2 L2 D2 
17. 11.04 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L' B' F L F U2 L2 F' L R 
18. 10.64 F L2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' L' D' U2 R F D2 U R' B2 L' 
19. 8.63 U' R2 F L2 U2 R U2 B L2 F2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R' 
20. 8.26 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B R D F R D2 B U 
21. 9.30 D F U2 D' B2 R' U D B' R2 B2 R B2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U2 
22. 10.30 B F2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F D' U L D2 B' D R' F 
23. 9.80 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R D' L F D' F' D2 L' B U' 
24. 7.31 D2 R2 D U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' D' L F L B' R' B' R2 D2 
25. 8.80 B' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U F2 D L2 D' R2 F R' B2 U' F' L2 D B2 R' 
26. 9.22 B' R2 B' U2 F R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 D' L' B D' U B' L B2 R 
27. 9.81 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 B R B F2 L U' B' F' R' B 
28. 9.40 F2 D R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L B R' F' L' B2 F2 R' D' 
29. 10.07 L' D' R2 B' U' L' D F' R F' D2 L2 B D2 F' U2 B2 R2 F R2 
30. 9.53 L' U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F D' F' L D R U2 B 
31. 8.98 L2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 D R2 L' D2 U' L B' D2 R F' R2 D R' 
32. 10.32 L' B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' B' D' L' R B F2 R B 
33. 8.46 R' B' F2 D2 B R2 F R2 F' L2 F L2 D B U L' B U2 F' R' B 
34. 8.53 U2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' F' D L' R' F' R D U2 F U' 
35. 9.30 F' L' D' L U L U D2 F' R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 L 
36. 9.77 B U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 L' U' B R2 D U2 F' L2 D 
37. 8.00 B' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' U 
38. 8.87 U2 B' L' U2 F' L D L D2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' R' 
39. 9.74 F R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 F2 L' D B R2 
40. 9.52 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 B' L' B' L2 B U' B' D' F2 L R 
41. 10.27 L2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U F D R F' D2 L F D2 B2 F2 
42. 8.51 R' U2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 D' B2 D' R' B L2 R2 D' L2 
43. 10.06 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D' B R D2 B R' U B2 U' R' 
44. 9.45 D2 F R2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 U R D F2 L U2 B' U R' 
45. 8.78 L2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R' F2 L B D F D F' 
46. 7.71 D' B2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 F U B R2 U' B' F D 
47. 7.76 R' B F2 D2 R2 B L2 B L2 D2 L2 R D L U B2 L B' R' 
48. 8.41 D2 F' L' B D B2 L' U' R' U F2 D F2 B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U 
49. 6.61 F2 B2 R U2 B U2 D R F' L' U L2 U R2 U2 D L2 U F2 U 
50. 8.85 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 R F' D B2 R B L R F' R



awesome cube, but probably not for me, I think it doesn't really suit my turning style  one of the smoothest and quietest cubes I own though. Pretty surprised I was able to pull of a sub8 avg5 in the end haha


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 30, 2017)

well hello there (Gans Air M prototype - blue GES)

5.98 D2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' F U B L' D' L D2 F2 L F'


----------



## Torch (Jan 30, 2017)

Torch said:


> 25.57 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 D' R' D U' F' D' U' B' L R'
> 
> y U R' U F' L2 U2 L
> z' U' y2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
> ...



...and now it is again:

24.22 R2 D2 B' L' F U D' F' U' R U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R U2 R U2

y' z2 L R' F' U z' y R U' R' F R
U F' U' F
L' U L R' U R
U2 L' U2 L U2 L U L'
y' F' L' U L F
U

36 QTM / 24.22 s = 1.49 QTPS

Kinda failed the last 4 moves or so once I realized it was an LL skip. Might have been a 22 if done smoothly.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 30, 2017)

I plan on switching from top-first to l4e on pyraminx, because top first is boring and l4e seems pretty efficient and fast if done correctly 

here are my first 100 solves with it, I use intuitive l4e as of now

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-31
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 3.36
worst: 12.74

mean of 3
current: 5.34 (σ = 1.12)
best: 3.93 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 5
current: 5.66 (σ = 0.63)
best: 4.37 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 12
current: 6.49 (σ = 1.37)
best: 5.42 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 50
current: 6.54 (σ = 1.45)
best: 6.54 (σ = 1.45)

avg of 100
current: 6.85 (σ = 1.72)
best: 6.85 (σ = 1.72)

Average: 6.85 (σ = 1.72)
Mean: 6.95

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 7.76 U' R L' R B L' U B L l' r b' u' 
2. 4.81 U B' R B' U R' L' B' L 
3. 12.74 L U B' U' R B' U R' U l' r b u 
4. 8.49 B' R' B' L B' R L' R l' r u' 
5. 8.61 U' L U' R U' B' U B l' r' b u' 
6. 4.52 U L U L' U R' B' R l r' b' u 
7. 6.77 U L R' U' L R U L' l' r b' u' 
8. 5.23 U R U R B R B R' r' u' 
9. 5.07 U R' B U' L' R' L' B l 
10. 8.20 U' B R' U B' L' U B' l' b u' 
11. 7.93 B L' R' U' R' U' L B' b u' 
12. 6.20 U' B U' L' B R' B L' u' 
13. 11.96 B R' U B' R' U' R' L' r' b 
14. 4.48 U L U' L R B U' L' l r' 
15. 7.97 B U L' U R U' L' B l' b u' 
16. 7.69 U R U' L R' U R' U' B l' r' b u' 
17. 10.39 U' R' L B' L' R U' L l b 
18. 7.04 L U L' R' L' B' R U' l r b' u' 
19. 4.39 R' B' L B L' B' U' R b 
20. 3.76 U L R' L B L' B L' l r' 
21. 3.63 U R' U' R B' R B' L' l r b' u 
22. 6.46 U R B L B L B L' l' b' 
23. 5.75 L U L R' U' L' U' R l' 
24. 5.50 U L R B' L' U' B L R l b u 
25. 5.66 L' U B U' B R' B U B' l b' 
26. 7.85 U' R U B' U B U' B l b u 
27. 6.01 B L' R' U R U R' B' l' u' 
28. 7.19 L U R' B' R' B L' U l u 
29. 5.55 R B U' R U' B' L U' b u' 
30. 3.94 U B U B' U' B R' L' l b' 
31. 9.73 R U L' R' U' L U R' l r' b' u' 
32. 6.89 R U' B U R' U' R L' l r b u 
33. 9.06 U L' U' L' B' L U L' l r b u' 
34. 7.81 U B R L R' L' R B U' l r b' u' 
35. 5.39 U' B' L U B U R' L' r u' 
36. 11.62 B' U L' B R U' R B' l' r' b 
37. 10.48 U' R' U L B U' R' L l' r' 
38. 5.36 L R' L' B R L U' R' r 
39. 4.35 U R' L' U L' R B' U' L' l' b 
40. 7.55 U R' B U' R' U' L' U B l' b u' 
41. 8.24 B' R U' L U' R' U' L l' b' 
42. 4.94 U' R' B' R' L' U R L l r' u 
43. 9.59 B R L R' U' R' B L' r b 
44. 8.24 U R B' R L R U L l b u 
45. 10.79 U R' B' U' L B R U' R' l' r' b' u' 
46. 8.13 U R U B L B' U R' l' b 
47. 5.47 U R B L R' L' B' R r' b u 
48. 11.75 L U' B' L' U L' R L r b 
49. 8.66 U' L R' L' U B' L R U' l' b' 
50. 7.92 U R' L R' L' B L' R B l b 
51. 10.65 B L R B' R B U' B l' r' b 
52. 8.04 R U R U B R U B' R' l' r b' 
53. 10.09 B L' B' R L U' B U' b' u' 
54. 9.47 U' L' R B L B' U B' r b' u 
55. 6.84 B L B L B R B L' l b u' 
56. 5.50 U' L' B R B R' B' U' b u 
57. 5.97 L R' B R' L R' L R r' u 
58. 6.84 U B U L U B R' B U' l r b u' 
59. 8.60 R U' B R' U' L' U' B' l' r b' u' 
60. 8.60 L U R' B' U B L B' R' l r' u' 
61. 4.18 U L' R U R' B R' U L 
62. 4.62 R' B' U B L' R B' R b' u' 
63. 6.23 R' B' L' R' L B' U' R l' r' u' 
64. 7.70 L U L R' U R U R L l r' b u' 
65. 7.25 U' L R U R' U B' R' l r' u 
66. 8.31 U L U' R B L B U' R' l' r u 
67. 6.96 U L R B U R' L U' L l r b 
68. 3.61 U B' L' R' L B' R' L' U l' u' 
69. 4.37 U' L U' B L' R B' U l r' 
70. 7.82 U R L' R L' U B' R r b u' 
71. 3.36 U' R' B R U' L B' U' l' r b u 
72. 5.13 L' U R' B' R' L' R L l' r b' 
73. 4.67 U' B' U L' R' B' U' B' l' u' 
74. 6.94 U L' R' B' L B' U' L l' r' b u' 
75. 6.36 U R B' R B L B R' b u' 
76. 4.28 L U' R' B' R U' B' U' r u 
77. 6.19 L U' R U' B R U B' l r' b' u 
78. 8.33 B L' R' B' R' B' L R' l r u 
79. 7.05 U B U' L U R' U L b 
80. 6.65 U' B L' B R' U L B' L l' r' b' 
81. 6.50 U' L' B R' L R' L U l' b' u' 
82. 3.99 L B U B L U' B' R u 
83. 7.48 R' U' L' R U R' U' B l b' u 
84. 6.39 L B R B U B R L' l r' u' 
85. 4.70 B R L' U R B' L U' b' u 
86. 5.15 U' B R' L' U L R' B U' l r' b' u 
87. 6.89 B R' B U' L' R L R' l r b u' 
88. 8.67 U' R' U B' L R U' R L r' b 
89. 5.52 L U B' R L' B U L' l' b u 
90. 11.24 B U' B' L B' U' R' B' r' b' u' 
91. 7.52 U' B' R L R B' L R b' 
92. 8.37 L U B R L' U B' R U l b' u' 
93. 7.18 U R' L' U R' U B U R u' 
94. 5.22 L' B' L' U L' R L' R' b' u 
95. 5.33 U L' R B U' R B' U l' b' u 
96. 5.08 B U R B' L R B U' l' r' 
97. 8.73 L' R U' B' U B' R L r' u' 
98. 6.33 B L' R' L' B' R U' B' b' 
99. 4.12 R U R B' R' U B U' l' r' b u 
100. 5.57 U L' B R B R B L' l' r' u


anyone else who has switched methods on pyra? Any good websites/Youtube tutorials/walktroughs for l4e?


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jan 31, 2017)

OH Pbs 5/12/100: 21.399/22.252/24.605


----------



## Torch (Jan 31, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I plan on switching from top-first to l4e on pyraminx, because top first is boring and l4e seems pretty efficient and fast if done correctly
> 
> anyone else who has switched methods on pyra? Any good websites/Youtube tutorials/walktroughs for l4e?



I use intuitive L4E! (And I have a 4.25 official average with it.) 

I've been using it since the beginning, so I don't really have any tips on switching. If you've ever used keyhole though, you can use the exact same method to build V's, and that's basically what I do.

This site has solutions for all L4E cases, but I think its "D edge" recognition system is kinda weird. I just recognize based on blocks of color. 

As for walkthroughs, @DGCubes has a couple videos that I found useful.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 31, 2017)

I got the QiYi WuQue not too long ago--_instant_ main, since I didn't have anything good aside from the AoSu for so long. Immediately dropped my times by at least 10 seconds. I got my first sub-minute solve on 4x4, too! PB was 1:01.xx, but now it's 53.82! Sub-1 solves are getting slightly more common, I'm still practicing to improve my averages (currently shooting for Sub-1:05 and eventually Sub-1).

Also got the WeiLong GTS M (another instant main) which finally allowed me to get a Sub-14 PB average of 100 (13.75) and even a PB average of 12 (12.70). Very happy with them! Though I know I can get a mid-13 average with more practice


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> I got the QiYi WuQue not too long ago--_instant_ main, since I didn't have anything good aside from the AoSu for so long. Immediately dropped my times by at least 10 seconds. I got my first sub-minute solve on 4x4, too! PB was 1:01.xx, but now it's 53.82! Sub-1 solves are getting slightly more common, I'm still practicing to improve my averages (currently shooting for Sub-1:05 and eventually Sub-1).


ok finally someone gets it


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 31, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> ok finally someone gets it


or you could learn Yau like the cool kids.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> or you could learn Yau like the cool kids.


I don't see what method has to do with hardware


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 31, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I don't see what method has to do with hardware


It doesn't. It's just a general life statement.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> It doesn't. It's just a general life statement.


at this point I just want to be the fastest redux user


----------



## Cale S (Jan 31, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> at this point I just want to be the fastest redux user








I don't think he uses it anymore though


----------



## RhysC (Jan 31, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I just got my 3rd LL skip in 9 days wtf : 9.46 OH single
> I've done around 500 3x3/OH solves, someone knows the probability?



Probability is around 1/30000


----------



## Cale S (Jan 31, 2017)

8.60 square-1 single, first solve of the day and could have been a lot faster

(1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -5) / (4, -3) / 

/ 2,-3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / 
6,0 / 6,3 / 
3,6 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 / 
/ -1,-1 / -5,1 / 1,1 / -3,-2


and got this sad avg5 later: (9.63), 11.69, 17.57, 11.19, (26.90)


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 31, 2017)

PB by .02 or something
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-30
avg of 12: 1.373

Time List:
1. 0.994 F2 R U' F' R2 U' F' R' U' 
2. 1.452 F2 R U' F U2 R' U F2 U' 
3. 1.520 F' U F U R' U2 F R2 F2 U' 
4. 1.871 F' U' F' R2 U F R' U R' 
5. 1.434 F2 R U R' U R2 U' R F' R' 
6. 1.482 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
7. (2.500) F' R2 U' F U2 R F2 R' U' 
8. 1.034 F' R' U' R2 F2 R' F R F' 
9. (0.991) U' R' U' R' F' U2 R F U 
10. 1.271 F R' F' R U' R U2 F U2 
11. 1.081 U2 F U2 R' F' R U R U2 
12. 1.592 R U R2 F' R' F' U R2 U


----------



## Torch (Jan 31, 2017)

FULLSTEP FEET PB WAT:

(24.16) L' B' L' B2 R' D' F L F D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F' U2 F B U

z F2 U L' F' x' y' R' L U2 L' R'
U2 R' U R
U2 F' U F
L' U' L
y2 F' L F R' F' L' F
L' U2 L R y' R L U2 R' L' U2

44 QTM / 24.16 s = 1.82 QTPS

Literally the stupidest F2L I have ever seen.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 31, 2017)

Barely broke the 1:10 Ao12 barrier on 444, with 6 OLL parities and 9 PLL parities in the twelve solves.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-31
avg of 12: 1:09.63

Time List:
1. 1:09.20[w parity] L' B2 D L F' U R B2 R L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 Uw2 B' R' Uw2 B2 L Uw2 F' R Fw2 L' D2 L Uw D' L' F' L Uw2 Rw' U Fw' Uw2 R' B2 Uw2
2. (1:03.32[opp parity]) F U2 F2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 L F2 R' U' B F2 D R' D2 L F D2 Rw2 U2 D' Fw2 B' Uw2 F' B' Uw2 U' F Rw' F' B2 D R' Uw2 R Fw Uw' F2 L' D' Fw' Rw'
3. 1:09.04[oll + opp parity ] R2 B2 U' F L2 U R D' B U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D2 B' Uw2 R2 L Fw2 B2 Uw2 L' Uw' U' L2 U' Rw2 Fw' Rw R U2 F' B' Rw2
4. 1:11.37[oll parity] R B R2 F U2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' U R' D' U2 B' U' F' L Fw2 Rw2 U L2 F2 Uw2 B Uw2 U' F Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L' Fw2 Rw' L' B' D Uw' Fw2 L Fw' U2 Rw2
5. (1:22.71[oll + adj parity]) F2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' B L2 D' U L F U R2 B2 Uw2 B' Uw2 U Fw2 B' U' D2 B' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 F' B' L2 Fw' Rw U' Rw D' R'
6. 1:19.61[opp parity] L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' R' D' L2 D U2 L' F D' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 R' B2 Uw2 D2 L U R Fw2 D2 Fw Rw2 R Fw B Uw B2 Uw Fw2 L' Uw2 L2
7. 1:07.85[oll + w parity] L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 U B L F U' R2 B' U L2 U2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 F Rw2 L2 D' R2 Uw2 B2 D' Rw' D R' U' Rw2 Uw' Fw D Rw2 Uw' Fw' U'
8. 1:11.63[oll parity] R2 L' F2 U' B' D' R B' R U2 F L2 F R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 F2 Uw2 L' F Uw2 F' L' Fw2 R2 B' F2 U2 R' D2 Uw B2 Uw' R' Uw' L Fw D U R Fw Rw
9. 1:06.73[opp parity] R2 D R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' B L R D' B' L' B2 F2 U' L Rw2 D Fw2 B2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U L2 F' U R2 Rw D' U2 F2 U2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Rw Uw' L B' U'
10. 1:03.89[opp parity] L F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 D F2 L2 B D2 L2 B R' U' R2 D' B Rw2 Uw2 U F2 L Uw2 D' R D2 R F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 F' L2 Fw2 L' Uw B Rw' F2 D Fw' D
11. 1:09.77[oll parity] F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 R U B2 F' U F D L2 F L' B' Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 L' R Uw2 U2 R' D' L R2 Fw R D' L2 D' Fw' Rw' Fw2 F' Uw2 D' U' Rw'
12. 1:07.17[adj parity] U F2 D2 F' U2 R2 U L' U2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' L2 D' Uw2 Fw2 U F R2 F2 B Uw2 Rw2 U' B' U2 R2 Rw' U2 L2 Uw' Rw Fw' Uw U2 Fw Rw' L2


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 31, 2017)

7.27, 6.57,6.78, (11.88), (6.30) = 6.87 avg5
8.67, 7.27, 6.57,6.78, (11.88), (6.30), 9.44, 7.17, 8.92, 6.75, 8.76, 7.25 = 7.76 avg12

much better avg5 and slightly better avg12 than my pbs. Was thinking I had peaked earlier...


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2017)

Cale S said:


> I don't think he uses it anymore though


now I know what I need to aim for lol


----------



## Meow (Jan 31, 2017)

U2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 B' D L' F2 R U R' B2 R2 F
z2 y// inspection 
L R' D' R D// cross
U L U' L// first pair
R U' R' // second pair
y U' R U2 R' U R U' R'// third pair
y R' U R// fourth pair
Lw' U' L U' L' U2 Lw U// last layer

31 moves/ 4.86= 6.37 tps


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 31, 2017)

PB ao50
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-31
avg of 50: 1.561
6-17 make 1.37 ao12(pb) and solves 13-17 make 1.12 ao5(.01 off pb rip)


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 1.420 U' F U' R2 F U' R' U' F
2. 2.212 R2 F' R2 U R' U2 F' R' U
3. 1.890 F R2 U2 F' U R' F' U2 F
4. 1.745 U F' U2 F R2 U2 R' F2 U2
5. 1.775 F R' F R U2 R U2 F' R U
6. 0.994 F2 R U' F' R2 U' F' R' U'
7. 1.452 F2 R U' F U2 R' U F2 U'
8. 1.520 F' U F U R' U2 F R2 F2 U'
9. 1.871 F' U' F' R2 U F R' U R'
10. 1.434 F2 R U R' U R2 U' R F' R'
11. 1.482 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2
12. 2.500 F' R2 U' F U2 R F2 R' U'
13. 1.034 F' R' U' R2 F2 R' F R F'
14. (0.991) U' R' U' R' F' U2 R F U
15. 1.271 F R' F' R U' R U2 F U2
16. 1.081 U2 F U2 R' F' R U R U2
17. 1.592 R U R2 F' R' F' U R2 U
18. 1.195 R2 F R' U2 R2 F' R' F U'
19. 1.530 U F2 R2 U R' U F' R F' U2
20. 1.915 U2 F2 U R2 U' F' U2 F2 R'
21. 1.496 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 F' U' R2
22. (2.674) F2 R F' R F2 R' U R U
23. 1.937 U2 R F' R F R' F U' F2 U'
24. 1.993 R' F R U F2 U F R' U
25. 1.536 R2 U R' U' R U R' U2 R'
26. 1.619 F R' U' F2 R U' R' U' F2
27. 1.729 R F R U2 R U' F U2 R'
28. 2.008 R' F2 U' F R' F2 R2 U2 R'
29. 1.518 R F U' F2 U2 F' R' F U2
30. 1.046 R U F2 R' U' R2 F U R2
31. 1.846 F' U2 R F' R2 F' U F R
32. 1.599 R' F' U' R' U R' U F2 U'
33. 1.184 U R U F' U R F2 U2 R'
34. 1.582 F U' F U R' F2 U R' F'
35. 1.534 R F U2 R U' R2 F U' R2 U2
36. 2.244 F U F U' R F2 U' F' U'
37. 1.364 U' F2 R F2 R' F U' R U2 R2
38. 1.403 U R F2 U' R F2 U' F' U2
39. 1.494 R F' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
40. 1.332 U R' U' R' U' F' U' F U'
41. 1.309 R' F R' F2 R2 F' R' U' R2
42. 1.305 U2 R F U2 R' F R2 F R U'
43. 1.813 U F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R U2
44. 1.172 F2 U2 F2 U R F R' F U'
45. (2.567) R U2 F' R U' F R' F' R
46. (0.875) U' R2 U R U' R U R' U'
47. (2.526) R U R2 U2 F' U' R F2 R
48. 1.262 F2 U2 F R U2 R2 U2 R' U2
49. 1.465 F' U' F U' R2 U R U' R'
50. (0.676) U F U2 F2 U2 F U' F' U'


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 31, 2017)

12.54 OH Ao12


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 1, 2017)

PB Ao5, although could've been faster if I didn't screw up the fourth solve

Average of 5: 10.609
1. 10.684 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U B D F2 L' R2 U R' B2 F' R2
2. 10.787 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B' R B R F2 R U B' L2 R
3. (9.678) D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L U' B2 L2 B2 L B' L B
4. 10.355 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 L B' D' L
5. (12.014) F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 L D' U2 R U L R U2 B R


----------



## Cale S (Feb 1, 2017)

44.90, (49.80), 43.39, 42.03, (39.98)

43.44 4x4 avg5, maybe fastest with parity avoidance + 15 sec inspection


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 1, 2017)

1:06.37 5x5 single PB with Yau5. I've only been using Yau5 for like 5 days now, so there is SO much to improve on. I still average like 1:27 with it though :/

EDIT:

Also...

7.44 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)


----------



## asacuber (Feb 1, 2017)

10.11tps
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-1
single: 1.88

Time List:
1. 1.88 U R2 U' F2 U' R' F U' R2
e: random sub-nr stuff

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-1
avg of 5: 1.83

Time List:
1. (2.07) R' U2 R' F U' F U R2 U 
2. 1.82 U R2 F R F2 R' U F' U' 
3. 1.79 U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U' R2 
4. 1.88 U R2 U' F2 U' R' F U' R2 
5. (1.77) R U2 F' U R F' R' F U'


----------



## Cale S (Feb 1, 2017)

nice 7.21 single
D F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R' D B' R U2 F D F U B

y x2 L D' R' U' L' U L2 F' L' // planned in inspection
R U' R'
y U R' U2 R2 U R'
y R U2 R' U R' F R F'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // recognized OLL before solving last pair so did this immediately
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U

50 moves/7.21 = 6.93 tps


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 1, 2017)

25.90 4x4 single! OLL parity...


----------



## Kurainu17 (Feb 1, 2017)

Got a PB avg5 7:30 (On cam too!) yesterday with a newly magnetized valk. c:



Spoiler



avg of 5: 7.30
Time List:
1. 7.13 
2. (8.72) 
3. 7.26
4. 7.51
5. (6.20)


----------



## Torch (Feb 1, 2017)

First sub-9.5 ao5 on 3x3: 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-1
avg of 5: 9.45

Time List:
1. (8.70) L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 L R2 U2 R2 D B' L' D2 B L F D' B
2. 8.82 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 D' R' U B L2 F'
3. (11.71) U D' F U L' U F R' L D F L2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B
4. 9.23 R2 F' R L' B' L' B2 U L2 B' U F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F2
5. 10.30 D B' R L F2 D' R F2 R F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 1, 2017)

did 120 more solves with l4e, and broke my PB single haha

1. 1.53 U L R' L' R U' R' U r'

easily subWR-able, locked up a bit oops

more PB's:
3.54 mo3
4.37 avg5
5.42 avg12
6.26 avg50
6.61 avg100

getting more comfortable with blockbuilding my V, still a lot of inconsistencies in my solves  sub5 solves are getting more and more common!


----------



## Meow (Feb 1, 2017)

Average: 7.05
Best: 5.16
Worst: 8.95
Mean: 7.05
Standard Deviation: 0.99

1: (5.16) L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 U R' F L' U' F' R' F2 D2 F U'
2: 8.25 R2 U L U2 F' B L' F' D F2 R2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B U2
3: 7.65 D2 L U2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R D' F' R' B2 U F' R' D2 U2
4: 6.19 R' U2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L' R' U2 L2 D R' D2 F2 L B2 F' D2 F'
5: 7.11 R F2 R2 B2 R F2 R' D2 U2 L' F' L' R2 B U' L R2 B D2 U
6: (8.95) U2 L2 U2 B U2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 U B L' U' L D2 F2 U' R'
7: 5.82 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D' B L' D' L D' B' F' L B2 R'
8: 6.76 F2 U' F L D B L F' U2 L F2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D
9: 7.44 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' B L D2 F2 D2 R D U' B
10: 7.37 L F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 U2 L' D B D' B2 D U' R D2 U2 L
11: 7.17 U2 L2 B U2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F R B' U' B2 U B D' U' L' F'
12: 6.74 U2 B R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B F U R' B' U R2 D' R' B' L2 D2

Solves 4-8 are a 6.69 ao5(pb),

Very lucky solves
Fun fact: the 5.82 was dot Oll to z perm


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 1, 2017)

Meow said:


> 7: 5.82 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D' B L' D' L D' B' F' L B2 R'
> 
> Fun fact: the 5.82 was dot Oll to z perm



z2 R F R2 D // Xcross
R' U R U2 L U L' // second pair
U R U R2 U2 R // third+fourth pair

I don't remember the OLLCP being any good though


----------



## Christian_Cube3 (Feb 2, 2017)

h3ndrik said:


> first sub 30 solve after 1 1/2 month of cubing. nonlucky, no skipped steps, just fine block building at the start (meaning consistent but slow turning, no pauses & good lookahead).
> I'm looking forward to my first sub 40 average
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 2, 2017)

PB Ao12 (with a counting 18 -.-)

Ao12: 13.53

1. (10.77) (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(5, 5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
2. (21.36+) (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
3. 13.15 (-2, 3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, -5)/ 
4. 10.81 (1, -3)/(6, 3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0) 
5. 12.20 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
6. 14.02 (0, 5)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(1, 0)/ 
7. 18.22 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
8. 12.69 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -2) 
9. 14.25 (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
10. 14.29 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
11. 14.36 (-3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
12. 11.28 (3, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/


----------



## Cale S (Feb 2, 2017)

7.53 square-1 single, first solve of the day and locked up badly

(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1)

y2 0,1 / 2,0 / 3,0 /
1,3 /
0,3 / -1,-1 /
4,-2 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -1,6


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 2, 2017)

petrus-d (cpls)

avg5: 13.37 (σ = 0.32)


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 2, 2017)

First solve with wuji 3:04 with parity

3/4cross+centers at 1:55ish and LL at 2:53 (i do parity during ll)


----------



## tetrian22 (Feb 2, 2017)

PB Ao12 and Ao5

Ao5: 11.042
(10.488)
11.084
11.192
(12.168)
10.850
Ao12: 11.605
10.488
11.084
11.192
12.168
10.850
11.745
(13.186)
11.841
11.536
12.993
12.153
(10.137)


----------



## asacuber (Feb 2, 2017)

on cam

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-2
avg of 12: 2.12

Time List:
1. 1.93 F2 R' F2 R F' R2 F R2 F' U 
2. 2.07 U F U R' F R' U2 R' U 
3. 2.17 F U' F' U F' R F2 U' R' 
4. (4.01) R' F R' U' F R2 U' R2 U 
5. 1.88 R2 U2 F2 R F R' F R U2 
6. 1.95 U' F' U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
7. (1.59) F' U2 R U2 R F' U2 R2 U' 
8. 2.02 R F2 U R' U' F U' R U 
9. 2.43 U R' U R2 U' F2 U R2 F' 
10. 2.28 U R' U' F2 R F U F' U 
11. 2.01 F2 U F2 U R F2 U2 R U' 
12. 2.50 R F2 R U R2 F' R U2 R2 U'

4 to 8 is 1.95 ao5


----------



## Cale S (Feb 2, 2017)

13:47.07 5x5 with feet
maybe pb


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 2, 2017)

Ao50 PB on 4×4×4. (Almost beat my single PB of 53.85 too.) Getting 10 seconds faster in about as many days feels so surreal.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-3
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 53.87
worst: 1:37.00

avg of 12
current: 1:06.48 (σ = 5.30)
best: 1:05.90 (σ = 4.87)

avg of 50
current: 1:09.46 (σ = 5.94)
best: 1:09.46 (σ = 5.94)

Average: 1:09.46 (σ = 5.94)
Mean: 1:09.83


----------



## sqAree (Feb 2, 2017)

First sub1min single on 4x4: 58.88.

Took my by surprise because I was averaging like 1:20 in that session. With PLL parity.


----------



## Torch (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm still slow enough that fullstep 7's are cool:

7.88 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 B2 U L' B' L2 F2 D2 L F

x' L' F' D' L
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
L' U L U R U R'
U' L' U L U' y' R U' R'
L' U L U2 y' R U R'
L' U' L U r U' r' F
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2

49/7.88 = 6.22 TPS


----------



## Cale S (Feb 3, 2017)

Average of 12: 13.09
1. 11.73 (0, 5) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, -1) / (0, -3) /
2. 11.74 (1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (6, -1) / (3, -4) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
3. 15.70 (0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (2, -2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
4. (18.00) (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, -2) / (3, -2)
5. 13.22 (6, 2) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, -3)
6. 14.44 (-5, 0) / (-4, 5) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -4) /
7. 12.64 (-3, -4) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -3) / (2, 0) /
8. 11.91 (0, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (6, 0) / (6, -4) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (1, -2) / (-2, 0)
9. 11.68 (1, 0) / (0, 6) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (6, 0)
10. 12.80 (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -3) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) /
11. 15.03 (-2, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-5, -5) / (5, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4)
12. (9.77) (0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, 0)


edit: 3:06.25 6x6 single


----------



## asacuber (Feb 3, 2017)

11.72 3x3 ao100


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 3, 2017)

4x4 ao5: 38.11 PB


----------



## Torch (Feb 3, 2017)

Only 1 year, 4 months, and 12 days after my first sub-12 3x3 ao100, I finally got a sub-11 ao100! I only beat my old PB by 0.1, but this was a big barrier.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-3
avg of 100: 10.95

Time List:


Spoiler



10.21, 9.97, 9.49, 10.43, 10.43, 12.08, 10.55, 10.88, 11.07, 10.74, 9.66, 10.80, 12.22, 9.97, 10.50, 11.27, 10.05, 12.63, 9.61, 10.05, 11.62, (8.57), 11.37, 12.62, 12.92, 9.58, 13.19, 11.22, 12.30, 10.35, 11.29, 9.92, 11.89, (15.59), 10.13, 10.58, 10.88, 10.81, 11.39, 10.49, 11.48, 10.14, 9.78, 12.49, (13.43), 10.38, 11.17, 11.51, (13.69), 10.45, 12.49, 11.44, 10.16, 12.13, (9.05), 10.48, 11.97, 9.81, (9.25), 11.64, 10.28, 9.90, 10.93, 10.60, 11.08, (8.94), 10.40, 10.03, 11.59, 10.19, 11.10, (13.33), 9.98, 10.08, 9.82, (9.40), (13.82), 11.41, 11.25, 11.30, 9.84, 11.27, 11.35, 12.15, 11.65, 11.39, 10.92, 11.51, 10.03, 10.72, 10.32, 11.09, 12.62, 10.39, 11.27, 9.73, 13.10, 11.22, 10.65, 11.22



Distribution: 
8.xx: 2
9.xx: 17
10.xx: 34
11.xx: 29
12.xx: 11
13.xx: 6
15.xx: 1

More sub-10's than sup-12's, which is really cool.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 3, 2017)

2:26 something 6x6 PB single, no parity. broke my previous PB single by over 20 seconds


----------



## Meow (Feb 4, 2017)

@Torch It seems we both broke some barriers today!



Spoiler: 7.96 ao100



Average: 7.96
Best: 6.05
Worst: 10.16
Mean: 7.96
Standard Deviation: 0.84

1: 7.88 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U F2 D F' U' R2 U2 B' L U2 F2 U F
2: 7.78 F2 L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 B' D' F' L D2 B2 F' R2 D F
3: 6.24 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F' U2 F U' R2 B' L F L' U'
4: 8.01 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 F U' L' B D' F U' B2 D' L F2
5: 8.96 B2 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B' R' B2 D F' U' R2 D L R2
6: 8.63 R2 B' U R' U2 F2 U B' L' B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D F2 D B2 R2
7: 8.29 F R2 U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F L' R B' L' F2 D' L' U L F'
8: 8.37 U2 R D R2 F' R B2 R' D' L2 F2 R D2 L' B2 L' U2 L' B2 R
9: 8.95 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F U L2 U' F R B F U' R'
10: 6.83 U2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B U' L U2 R U L F U' F'
11: 7.81 D' L' U' L' F' U2 F2 R' B U L2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 L2 B' U2
12: 8.31 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R F U' B' L R2 U' R B2 R2
13: 7.18 B2 L D2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D' B2 R' D' R D' U2 F' U
14: 7.64 U2 L' D' B' L' U' F B' U2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F U2
15: 7.60 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 L D2 F U' F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 L2
16: 8.71 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 B' U R' B D' L' B2 D L2 D2 F
17: 6.41 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U R2 U F R2 B2
18: 7.82 R B2 L' B U L F' B D B L2 B2 U' L2 U2 D R2 D F2 B2 R2
19: 7.85 R' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U' B F' D' R' F' L F2 D'
20: 8.37 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B' U B' R F' L D' R' F2 L'
21: 6.74 U L F2 R2 B D2 B2 R' L' B' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2
22: 6.91 F' D' L F' L D F' B' U R' U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 B2
23: 7.74 D L' F B2 U B' L B' U B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 U2 D2 R'
24: 6.38 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 R F L' D2 B2 F2 D B L U' F
25: 6.81 F2 L D' L2 B' D' B' U L' F2 B2 L2 B' R2 F L2 B' U2
26: 7.50 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R' D' B2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L
27: 6.30 B' R L' B U' F L B2 R B' U R2 D L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 B2
28: 7.18 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 L U' R' B L2 R F'
29: 7.37 L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R' D B2 U L' F' D L U R
30: 7.66 L2 R2 B R2 B' U2 B D2 F R2 F U F2 R' D2 B' R U R2 B' F
31: 7.44 U R' B D' L' F L2 B U D B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B
32: 8.63 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 R U' L2 F2 L' R' F U2 R D2
33: 8.00 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L' R2 B U2 R' B D2 B2 U
34: 9.41 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' U R' F' D B' L R' B F2
35: 7.63 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 U' F2 R' F2 L2 R U2 B' U'
36: 6.45 B' R' L2 U' L2 U' L U' L2 F D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F D2 L2
37: 7.11 B D' B L U F2 U2 F' L D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R D2
38: 9.01 D' B2 R2 U2 D' F' R L D F2 B' R2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 F R2 B'
39: 6.78 L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R' U B L' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2
40: 6.90 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U L' F2 U2 B2 F D2 B' L D' L'
41: 7.65 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U B' R2 D' L' R D' L' U2 F' R2
42: 7.90 R' L' D F D B' R U' B2 L F D2 B D2 L2 D2 B R2 F U2 D2
43: 7.20 D B2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 D R' F2 L U2 B' U F L2 D2
44: 8.73 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U B R2 U B2 R' D L B2 F D2
45: 8.70 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 F' U' R' D2 L2 D B' R D2 B L'
46: 8.88 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 R D' U' F' D' R2 B' D R2 U
47: 8.87 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F' U B' L R2 D' R' F' D2 R2
48: 8.66 L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 U' B2 U' F' D' B' L B2 U B2 D2 L' F
49: 7.37 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 U R U B2 R' F2 D' R
50: 7.81 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 L' U L2 U L F2 R2 B R U'
51: 8.70 F' R' L2 D' F U2 R' U' F' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D
52: 6.51 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B D L U L' F' R2 F' D' R'
53: 7.88 D' F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L B' F R' U2 F2 U L U B'
54: (6.05) B2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 B' R' U' L F' L' F U' R
55: (10.16) D2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' F2 L2 B' R D F L B'
56: 8.11 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' R' D2 U2 F L U F' L' B' F2 L' B2 D'
57: 8.81 B L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D R B R' D L' B' F' U'
58: 8.45 R2 U' R L' U2 D' R' F' R' D F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 U L2
59: 8.31 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B L' R' D F' L R2 D' U' F2
60: 6.18 R' F2 U2 F2 R F2 L R' B2 R2 D F2 L2 R' B' F' L' U' L2
61: 8.17 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 R B L' U B F D' R2 F2 U2 B2
62: 8.93 L' F2 L' D2 L R D2 F2 L' B2 R' F U' F' D2 B' D' L R' U' F'
63: 9.13 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F' U R2 D' R2 U2 B U B D
64: 8.70 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 U' B' U2 R' D2 L2 U' R
65: 7.99 D F B R' U' L U' F' B2 R' U F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2
66: 8.06 U' L2 U R2 D U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R D' B F2 L D' L2 D' L2 F
67: 8.38 U2 L' R2 F2 R B2 F2 R B2 F2 R B' U' L U' R B2 D' B' F' D
68: 8.78 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D B2 U R2 U2 F L R2
69: 8.81 R U2 F D L U2 F2 U B' U F2 U2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2
70: 8.00 L D2 R' B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 D' F' L' R' U' B' F' L2 U'
71: 8.43 R F' R' F2 B R' F2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D
72: 8.51 B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D U2 F2 D2 B' D' R U' L' U2 B L R' F
73: 7.47 D2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B L D B' U2 L' B' L2 U2 R D
74: 7.65 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L B F2 R B2 L B' U R' D'
75: 7.66 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U B U2 R2 B2 D' B' R' D'
76: 9.43 R2 U2 F2 R F2 L F2 R' B2 F2 L2 B' D B2 R' B' F D' L'
77: 9.40 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D U R' U2 L' B' U' B' F' U' B2 U
78: 8.43 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L D R' B' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2
79: 7.48 R2 B' U2 F L2 B L2 R2 F' D2 L' F R D F' L B2 D F' U2
80: 7.38 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U F R D F' L2 D2 R F D' U
81: 9.86 B L2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R2 D F2 U2 L' D' R' B D' U B'
82: 8.56 F R F B' D2 L' B2 D2 F B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2
83: 6.95 F B2 U2 F2 L' F D2 L' B' U F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 D2 B' D2
84: 7.61 U2 F' U' B R B2 D' L2 U' B' D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 B D2
85: 8.10 B2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' F' R2 B2 D U L' U2 R' D2
86: 9.25 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 U B' L U2 L2 F' R B2 R2 B
87: 8.42 F U D' F2 B' R' L2 U' L F' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U
88: 7.68 U' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B' D' F' R U' B2 D' R2 B' R D2
89: 7.98 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R' F D' U' L D2 R B2 F' R U'
90: 8.24 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 B' L2 B L B U2 B' U' F' U2 R U2 B'
91: 8.43 D' F B2 U R' D F2 D R' D' F D2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 F' U2
92: 8.06 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R' B' L' U2 L2 D F2 R B F R2
93: 8.15 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R' F2 L D' F D R' B R U'
94: 8.04 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F R D B2 R' U' B U B2 F2
95: 7.60 B' F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 U' F U2 R' F' L' D2 L B2 L'
96: 7.41 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 B F2 L' F' U' F2 L2 D2 U R
97: 8.05 D2 R' F2 R' U2 L' B2 L D2 R B R' F2 D' U2 B2 L' B' F' R2
98: 7.98 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D L2 D' F' D' R2 D' F L2 D' L' F' D2 U'
99: 8.84 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 R' D B2 R' U' F2 U2 L F2 D' B'
100: 7.24 F' L B' L' D' R2 L B2 L' U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2



Featuring: 6.05 fullstep with gc perm, 6.79 ao5, 7.13 ao12, 7.71 ao50


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 4, 2017)

7.14 3x3 single, second best. Dumb scramble.

F2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D U' L F' L F2 U' R2 U'
x2
R' F R D' R D'
d' L U' L' U L U L'
D R U' R' D'
U' R' U R d' R U R'
y' U2 F' U F R U2 R'
U


----------



## asacuber (Feb 4, 2017)

999th in the world for 3x3 single


----------



## asacuber (Feb 4, 2017)

oh session:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-4
solves/total: 66/66

single
best: 16.52
worst: 36.57

mean of 3
current: 26.74 (σ = 2.18)
best: 19.10 (σ = 3.80)

avg of 5
current: 26.68 (σ = 0.66)
best: 19.39 (σ = 1.83)

avg of 12
current: 24.84 (σ = 2.02)
best: 21.03 (σ = 3.12)

avg of 50
current: 22.95 (σ = 3.09)
best: 22.21 (σ = 2.97)

Average: 22.81 (σ = 2.83)
Mean: 22.99

Time List:
1. 21.56 D' F' U2 B L2 B F R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U L' D L B' R2 D2 R 
2. 21.80 R' U F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D L' R' D' B' R2 U B2 F2 L' 
3. 21.28 B D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U R' D' R' U' F2 L R' D L 
4. 24.97 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R B L' R' F' U' R' D U 
5. 25.20 D2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 L D2 L B2 U' B2 U2 F L B2 D' F' R' 
6. 19.24 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 R' U L B2 F R' U F2 D L 
7. 21.55 U D2 R' D B' R2 F2 D B' R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 
8. 27.76 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R D U2 B' U2 B' R2 U' B2 R 
9. 22.44 R2 D2 B2 L R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 F L' R D B2 U2 R2 U' F U' 
10. 24.64 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L' B F D2 L' R2 U' B D R 
11. 22.40 B2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 D' B2 D L D L' B R' F L' D B' F' 
12. 25.35 L' U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 R F2 U' L2 U2 
13. 21.16 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L F' D F L' R' B' D L B' 
14. 19.64 R2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 B L U B' R2 D2 R2 U' B' 
15. 22.94 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' D B' D B2 U' R D' F U' 
16. 16.97 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 L B' D' B R U' R2 B' D2 F2 
17. 18.87 R B U R' F B U D2 L' B' D' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 B2 D' R2 D2 
18. 27.48 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F D F2 D' L R' F D2 B2 U' 
19. 18.16 F' L' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' R2 F R B2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 
20. 25.88 L R2 B L2 F R2 U2 F L2 D2 F R F U' B2 L2 U R B' L2 
21. 17.38 D F2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' R2 L2 D2 F2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 R 
22. 19.86 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 D2 F' R U2 F' U' L' D2 U F D' 
23. 30.55 D R2 U' F2 R' U' F D L D2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F U 
24. 25.40 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 D B U2 L D U L2 B' 
25. 25.23 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B U2 L' D L' B U R2 D F2 
26. 23.29 B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 L F L2 B' U' F2 L2 U 
27. 20.77 B R2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U' B L2 F D2 U B' 
28. 20.72 L2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 U B2 U R2 U2 R D2 F D B' R U L B' D' 
29. 20.14 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 U' L' F' R U' L R U2 
30. 23.46 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U B2 D' U L' B' D' F R B2 D2 U2 R' F2 
31. 17.30 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' B D' F2 U2 R' U2 F' U 
32. 16.52 L U2 L D2 U2 L R D2 R B2 R' D' U L' F' D2 R2 U B2 R U2 
33. 26.30 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 F' D L B' R' 
34. 19.98 L' U L2 D U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' B D2 L' D' L' F D2 B2 D 
35. 23.16 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 F L R' F' U2 B U F' D2 R 
36. 25.56 D L2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R' B' R' F' D L R' F U2 F2 
37. 21.30 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F' L' R2 B' D B F' L U B2 
38. 22.01 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L' B' F' R' D' F2 U2 B L U' 
39. 23.60 L B R F' U' B L B D F2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 F 
40. 16.77 L F2 R' U2 F R B R' D U2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 L U2 F2 B2 D2 
41. 17.08 D F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L F U2 F2 U' R' U2 F' R2 D 
42. 36.57 F D2 F' L2 B U2 F2 R2 F R2 F' D' F D2 B2 U2 F' U' L' D' F2 
43. 26.24 R2 F2 D R2 D R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 B L' D2 F' R B U F' R2 B' 
44. 26.45 L2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 L2 F L2 F2 D' L' D 
45. 19.49 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 R2 U' L2 F U2 L' R D F D2 B2 L2 U 
46. 22.32 R U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 F R2 U2 D' R U B' R' F2 R2 U L 
47. 19.43 L' F2 L' D2 R' F2 R F2 U2 D L2 F' L' R' F2 D U 
48. 30.91 D R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' R U L2 B' R' F' R D R 
49. 27.68 R2 U2 B' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D B L2 B D R B2 L B' U F 
50. 21.50 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 L D' U2 R' D F U' R2 B' L2 
51. 21.05 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' R' B D' B' L2 B2 R2 B' L F' 
52. 20.16 U F' R2 F D' L' U L' B2 L' F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 
53. 20.11 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' B2 D F' U2 R B D B' 
54. 23.28 B' L2 U' F R' L' U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' L' 
55. 19.10 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 R B2 R' B2 D2 R U' B L' D' U' L' U F' L D' 
56. 27.45 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B F R2 D2 U' R' B' L F' R D U' R' 
57. 21.90 R' B2 D B2 U F2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 L U F L D2 L' D2 B' F' 
58. 24.88 F' D2 R B2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L B' U B2 L2 F' U' L R U 
59. 23.88 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L B' D L2 R2 U B F R' B' 
60. 21.98 D' B R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 U' F2 D' F' L2 B' U' 
61. 23.92 B R2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L B' F' U' L2 B2 R D' L2 R' 
62. 26.45 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 D L' B R B' U' F' L' D2 B F2 
63. 26.15 D R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' U' F' D U2 L2 B U' R F' D' R 
64. 28.50 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 R' B U2 F2 R B2 F' R2 U' F' 
65. 24.29 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F' U B D' R U B2 U2 F' 
66. 27.41 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' D U L' F U' F' D' L2 F'


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 4, 2017)

I went on vacation and had tons of time to cube
1:57 Mega single
1:57 5x5 single
1.7 2x2 ao5 1.8 2x2 ao12
got faster at skewb
started learning EG-1


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 4, 2017)

2nd best OH solve

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-4
single: 8.84

Time List:
1. 8.84 R' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 L' U L' R' D U R' B' L R' F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 4, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> 1.7 2x2 ao5 1.8 2x2 ao12
> started learning EG-1


1.8x 2x2 avg12 using only CLL, official 6 seconds avg 4 months ago. Seems legit...


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 4, 2017)

3x3
18.27 avg5
18.96 avg12
19.91 avg50


----------



## Ianwubby (Feb 5, 2017)

3x3 PBs:


Spoiler: 16.54 Mo3



1. 16.55 D B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L2 B L' U' L' R U F R U2 B2 
2. 16.89 R2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B F L2 D R B2 L' R U' L' U' F2 U' 
3. 16.18 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R B' F L2 U R2 B' U L F





Spoiler: 16.67 Ao5



1. 16.57 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 R' F R' B' L2 U L' D' L2 F' 
2. (21.42) L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F R F D L' U2 B' F D R2 
3. 16.55 D B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L2 B L' U' L' R U F R U2 B2 
4. 16.89 R2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B F L2 D R B2 L' R U' L' U' F2 U' 
5. (16.18) U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R B' F L2 U R2 B' U L F





Spoiler: 18.24 Ao12



1. 16.80 R' D L' B D' F' U2 L U2 F' D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 
2. 20.17 B2 L F' U R' U D' B' D2 L U2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' B' R2 F2 U2 
3. (22.12) U B2 D2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F' R U' L' U' B' L' D' L' D' 
4. 17.52 R' U' B' R F U' R2 U R' U2 D B2 R2 U L2 D B2 L2 U F2 
5. 21.44 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 B' D F2 D B2 U' L D2 B' U' 
6. 16.23 L2 F' U' D F U2 L2 U2 L D L2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 
7. 18.77 F2 L D B L' U' R' B U' L2 D2 B' L2 B D2 F D2 F2 R2 B' 
8. 16.57 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 R' F R' B' L2 U L' D' L2 F' 
9. 21.42 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F R F D L' U2 B' F D R2 
10. 16.55 D B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L2 B L' U' L' R U F R U2 B2 
11. 16.89 R2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B F L2 D R B2 L' R U' L' U' F2 U' 
12. (16.18) U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R B' F L2 U R2 B' U L F


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 5, 2017)

3:27.16 Squan with feet single
I do this very occasionally, but I do it sometimes


----------



## Cale S (Feb 5, 2017)

7.35 LL skip

F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 F R U2 F' L2 U' L B L U' 

did WV but it was just L' U L


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 5, 2017)

first legally intoxicated average

11.52 ao100 pb by .09

7: 1
8: 4
9: 13
10: 23
11: 19
12: 21
13: 10
14: 6
15: 2
16: 1

the best part was that every avg of 12 was an 11.


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2017)

1:14 Mega PB single, I finally use EO CO EP CP LL now
ARE YOU PROUD OF ME NOW GUYS


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 5, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> first *legally* intoxicated average


Was there an illegally intoxicated average?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 5, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> Was there an illegally intoxicated average?


Many that may not admit to


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 5, 2017)

Skewb is lol

Ao5: 4.45

1. 3.85 B' U B L' R B U' B U'
2. (3.49) B R U R' B' U' B' U' L'
3. (5.64) B U' B U B' U' R U' B
4. 4.47 L' B' U' R' B L' R' B' U'
5. 5.02 B' U' R U' B' U R B' L

Also did a session of 258 SQ-1 solves and am very tired of SQ-1 for now.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 5, 2017)

3.7 skewb PB AO5!
E: 1000th in the world for 3x3 single!!!!!!


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1.8x 2x2 avg12 using only CLL, official 6 seconds avg 4 months ago. Seems legit...


criticize all you want only I and my friends know the truth. Btw I used some anti-CLL and EG-1, there was also 2 LL skips in that avg both sub-1. and lot's of other ridiculous scrambles. also I avged six because I plus 2ed multiple times would've been a 3 avg otherwise.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 5, 2017)

What the heck PB by more than three seconds+ PB single. Must be like 1/10 or 2/10 parities lol
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-5
avg of 5: 52.92

Time List:
1. 50.34 F2 R' U' Rw' Uw2 Fw B R D2 L Rw' D R L' Fw2 L2 D' L F2 Uw2 Rw' B L' Fw2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 Rw' B' Fw' D2 Uw' U' B Rw2 L' D' U 
2. 51.23 U2 R' F' Uw U' Rw' F B D2 F2 R2 U F2 B Fw2 U' L Rw2 D2 B' F' Rw' F2 U' Fw' R' Uw Rw2 F2 B D' B2 Fw R F R Fw' U D2 Uw2 
3. 57.18 L' Fw2 D' B2 L2 Rw2 U' Rw' D R B2 L2 R2 U2 Uw Rw D Rw R L Uw' F' D2 B' Rw' Uw' Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R L2 Fw2 B Rw2 U F2 B' U' F2 
4. (1:02.41) L' D' Fw2 Rw D2 F' B' U D' Rw' D2 Fw' B' Uw U' R' L2 Uw D' B2 Rw' D' L Rw' Uw F2 Fw' D2 Fw' Uw2 L2 U Uw' F' U Fw2 R Rw' U' L 
5. (48.84) F2 U2 Uw' B R2 B' R' Rw' D' B2 Uw2 B U' Fw' B U L2 U' F' B L Fw' L' F' Rw' Fw' B' R' Rw' L' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw F2 Rw D R Uw R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 5, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> criticize all you want only I and my friends know the truth. Btw I used some anti-CLL and EG-1, there was also 2 LL skips in that avg both sub-1. and lot's of other ridiculous scrambles. also I avged six because I plus 2ed multiple times would've been a 3 avg otherwise.


Even if you +2ed every solve, the avg would be still 4 seconds. Maybe think about what you wrote before you post.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Average of 5: 3:13.92
1. 3:11.18 3l2 L' 3f2 F 3b2 3r R' D2 3l' F' 3r2 3d 3r' l B2 u2 B d2 3u2 r' d' B F' 3d' d' B2 l 3d2 B2 3d' 3l' 3f' L' l R' f' d' F' R' d2 3f' 3d' u2 3r' r l' F2 u' 3d r 3l2 R f2 3u2 d 3d r 3r' b2 3b2 3l l2 D2 3r r' 3b L2 U l' d2 R B l' R' 3u U' b 3b u2 3r' L 3l2 b' d B' D' 3r 3u' R2 3l' F' u 3d' 3u' B2 f' 3b2 r 3l B
2. 3:15.86 u r' 3b l2 U F' 3l 3u r' 3b' 3l' l' 3u' f2 3d 3b2 D' 3b2 l 3d b2 d' 3u 3r R' 3d' L' 3u d2 f' r2 f' R B2 3u' f b' D' l2 R2 b2 r' D b' L 3r2 d' D' U f d2 3l r 3d' 3r r2 3u' b2 L2 R' l F u2 3u2 B D2 3l' u' 3f' L' 3b2 d2 3f L' F2 3d f2 3f R' l2 U2 l2 f' u L' 3d' 3f 3b B r2 3r u2 D2 f u b2 R 3d' 3f' d
3. (3:18.70) l F u2 d' U2 l' u2 R2 d' F r' D' f 3r L 3d' R 3d U2 3f F l r2 b2 3l2 r' F 3b' l L u 3d2 b2 B 3r' 3u2 U2 L2 3b2 3d L2 3u' R u2 f' u B' 3l f2 F 3b' 3d' b u2 3r L d F B' f d2 3b D' r 3u F2 L' 3b' 3d2 B' F2 R b F' 3b' 3r D2 f' R b D2 3r' f' F R 3r' b L2 3f2 3u' f F2 U' B2 u2 3d' f U' b2 3b
4. (3:06.17) l2 3r2 3l F 3r r 3u D' f2 3r2 D2 3u L u U2 3r' R2 B d l2 3u2 3b' L2 R 3l' 3b' 3f2 L' 3l' F2 l' 3l' d2 R2 L' 3b' D' U u R2 u' 3u' 3d2 D' f' 3u' l d D2 B2 F' b' 3u' r' F2 d' 3b 3r2 l2 d' 3d' D2 L2 B' L u' U2 3f2 d2 r' b r2 3d' U l' B' 3b2 3l2 U' L' R D f2 3u u2 U' B' b' 3f D2 L' B2 d2 R2 3d B' 3r2 3b' u' 3l'
5. 3:14.71 3l2 3u2 3r' u2 d2 3b2 3f' B F b2 3l' l' D R 3r2 3d' u2 D2 r2 3b2 U' r2 u' 3d r' F' f' 3u' B' l2 3r' B' D2 r2 3f' 3d 3u2 U2 3l' l 3u 3b2 U2 B 3f 3d d f l' 3b 3l2 D2 r2 R' d 3d2 F2 d2 R' U 3d' r' d2 B l' d' l 3l2 r' 3d2 3f' F B2 r 3r2 B' U2 d2 F' D2 3b r2 D f 3r D2 l' D2 l' 3b' U' L 3l2 d2 F2 r2 d' 3l2 3u2 3b'

wuji's pretty good, PB#2 avg, and 4 seconds slower than pb lel (i think, idk)

EDIT 
I cant sub-1 5x5, 1:00.17 fml


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 5, 2017)

Had a really nice session today!
9.55 Single, 11.70 Ao5 (2nd Best Ao5), 12.45 Ao12 (PB), and 13.66 Ao100 (PB).
Loving the WeiLong GTS M!



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 9.55 B2 L U' F' L' U2 R2 F' U' B D2 R2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U2

*Average of 5:* 11.70
1. 12.99 D2 L' F2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F D' B R' B
2. (10.56) U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F D R B2 L2 D2 B' D F2 D' R
3. 10.95 D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F R U2 L' D F R2 B2 D2 F' R
4. (13.47) D2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 L F2 U' L' U' B U F' R' F2 U' B'
5. 11.15 D2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' B R' F' U L

*Average of 12:* 12.45
1. 11.51 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B F R2 B' L D2 F D L' F L D' U' L'
2. 11.71 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 B' R2 D' L U B2 L' R2 D2 R2
3. 12.16 F' B2 D' B' R' B U2 B2 L F2 D2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2 B U2 F'
4. 13.23 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 R U' B' R D2 B R2 B' U' R
5. 13.43 B2 U2 R' D2 L' R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R B' D' L U B2 U R2 B D' B2
6. (10.85) D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B' L B U2 R D U' R B' U
7. 13.28 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L B D R2 F' D L R B L'
8. 11.81 R B2 R L' B R' U F' B D2 L2 F2 R L2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2
9. (18.55+) B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 R F L' D' U2 B L2 F D' F'
10. 12.96 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' R' F R D F L2 D2 L' R'
11. 13.39 U' R' F2 R' D' R F' L U D2 F' B2 U D2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U
12. 11.06 F2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U2 B' R' U2 B F2 L U F D R

*Average of 100:* 13.66
1. 12.99 D2 L' F2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F D' B R' B
2. (10.56) U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F D R B2 L2 D2 B' D F2 D' R
3. (10.95) D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F R U2 L' D F R2 B2 D2 F' R
4. 13.47 D2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 L F2 U' L' U' B U F' R' F2 U' B'
5. 11.15 D2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' B R' F' U L
6. 13.41 R' L2 F U' L' B' U' R U' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R'
7. 13.34 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D L R D F D2 R F L' B F
8. 14.50 D' B D L' D2 B2 D' R2 F D2 F' R2 U2 B L2 B
9. 14.21 D B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L F2 D' L D2 L' U2 B F' D' L'
10. 13.92 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D L' F U' B L2 U B' U' L2 R2
11. 13.36 D2 F L2 D2 F U2 F L2 F D2 B' R' D B' F' U L' B' U' R B'
12. 13.20 B' D2 B F R2 F' L2 D2 B' U B2 F' U' R' U B D' R2 F L
13. 12.58 L' U2 D R U' B' D F D' L2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 B R2 B2 D2
14. 13.94 D L2 D2 R F' B2 D' R B L' B U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2
15. 12.43 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L F' U R' F' L R2 U B' L
16. 13.65 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B U' L' D' U B U' R' D B2
17. 11.36 B2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 L B2 U2 L2 B' U' R2 B' D' U L D U'
18. 12.51 B2 D2 L' R' F2 L B2 R' D2 U2 F' R' F D B' U' R F2 D' L'
19. 14.24 L2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 D' F D' L B' L U' R
20. 14.47 D2 F R2 B L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 R D' F' D' B R D2 U' B'
21. (DNF(13.19)) U2 L U' D R F' U B' L2 U' F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B U2 F L2
22. 12.34 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F U2 B F' D2 R B' L D F U' F L' F'
23. 14.67 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' R' F2 U2 R' F' U' L' D2 R2 D' L D' B2 F'
24. 15.41 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 U2 L D2 R U2 F' U' R2 U B2 U
25. 14.98 D B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 R' B' L2 U' L' B' F' D2 B' L' U'
26. 11.49 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U' R' D2 F2 U2 B' L' U B' F2 R'
27. 12.87 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F L R D B F2 R2 F' R' F
28. 14.66 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B' R B' L' U L' U' R U' R2
29. 17.35 B2 D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L B' L' D R2 F U2 R' D B D'
30. 13.10 U R L' B R L2 U2 B2 U2 D F2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 B L2 B' L2
31. 11.33 L2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L D2 R' U2 R D R'
32. 16.02+ R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F' L F' D2 F U R2 F2 L'
33. 13.52 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 D F' D2 U L B' D L2 D' B
34. 13.44 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 B U B' U2 L' F' R F R2 F'
35. 14.76 U L2 F2 R F U' L B2 U' B D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D
36. 14.35 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' R D' R2 U2 B D B2 D F' R
37. 13.47 D' F' L' B U F2 U L' U' F' D R F2 R B2 R2 U2 L U2 B2
38. 13.87 F' L D R2 F' B2 L' U2 B' D' B D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2
39. 14.53 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F U2 R D' U2 B2 L' D' L' U'
40. 16.37 R2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 R' B' F D2 L F2 D' L' R2 F2
41. 12.88 R B L B2 U D' F' R L D' R2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 D2 L D2 B2 U2
42. 16.16 B' R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B R2 F R2 D R' U B' F' L B2 R B' F
43. 15.71 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 F' R' F R2 D' U' L
44. 13.35 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 L' D' L2 U L' R B' F R2 D2
45. 13.54 F D R2 U R' L2 B2 L2 F' R U2 F' L2 D2 F B U2 B R2 B2 U2
46. 12.64 R B' L' B2 U' R' B U' B L2 B U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 D F2
47. 11.04 R' F2 L2 B2 L B2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 U' F2 R U' L U' F D' L2 F'
48. 12.19 F' R2 U2 B' F U2 B R2 B2 R2 D' L' F' R' U2 L F2 L B' D2 U'
49. 15.71 R2 F D2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B' R' B L2 R' B2 R' D L D L
50. 15.20 R F' U R2 B2 D' R2 B' D B' U2 R D2 F2 B2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 U2
51. 13.14 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 F D L' U2 R' U R U B F'
52. 14.29 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 B L' D2 R' U2 B2 U' R2 U' F
53. 14.62 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R' U B2 R' U R F' L2 F' D
54. 13.46 R L2 U' B D2 L' B' U' F' U B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R B2 L' D2 F2 L'
55. 15.54 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 U L2 B D R D B' F D2 L R2 D
56. 12.42 F' R F U L' F U F L' U R2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B' L2 F'
57. 12.90 F R F D2 F2 B' D' F2 R' F' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U2
58. 14.69 U2 L B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 R' B D2 F' D' U B R B' L U'
59. (9.55) B2 L U' F' L' U2 R2 F' U' B D2 R2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U2
60. 13.57 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L' U' F' L' R D' R U2 B' F'
61. 12.10 L2 F U2 B R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 B2 U L' U' F U L' D F2 L2 R
62. 14.69 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F L U R F' R B' R2 D' U
63. (20.63) B2 U' L U B' D' F L' B' U L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F' B2 D2 F2 R2
64. 13.39 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B R U' R2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 F'
65. 12.85 F2 R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U F' U2 F' R' D' L R' D2 B'
66. 14.70 F D2 R' U R2 D L' U2 F2 B' D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L2
67. 13.04 L' U' B' L2 F B2 D2 R B' R F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R' U2
68. (10.99) B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' F' L2 R2 U' R B2 F' L' U2
69. 12.16 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' L F2 L D' U' B' R B'
70. 16.91 B R D' F2 L' B L' F' U F R' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 L' U2
71. 13.89 F2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 U' F' R' D2 L U2 L2 D' B' R' F
72. 14.37 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 L R F2 L' B2 U' B' D L B2 D' F2 D F' R
73. 15.47 D' B R' F2 B U' B' D' R U' F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 F' B' R2 B
74. 13.66 B' D2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U R' B' R' D2 R' F U F'
75. 14.77 L2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U R2 F L' B D B2 F' D2
76. 12.77 U F2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' R2 F' D' U L' U' B' L' D' R F2
77. 16.29 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F' L' U L2 U2 L U2 F' L'
78. 13.27 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 L R F U' R' F' U B U F2 D' L'
79. 13.28 B D2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 B U' B2 L' U2 R B D F2 L2 B'
80. 13.60 L' U D' L' D F2 D2 B D R D2 R2 F2 L B2 L D2 R2 B2 L'
81. (20.85) B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U F2 L' U R F R B U' F2 U R'
82. 12.22 B R2 F R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 B' D' U2 R D B D L U2 F U
83. 13.63 L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' U' L' F2 L B' L' U' B' U2 L'
84. 14.35 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 F L' B2 U' F' D' B2 U R' F' U F2
85. 15.90 U2 L D F' U' L2 B L' D' F' R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D
86. 13.57 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R' U L' B L2 F' D' L2 D' F2
87. (17.75) D2 F2 D U L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B D L2 R U2 B D F2 R' B
88. 11.51 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B F R2 B' L D2 F D L' F L D' U' L'
89. 11.71 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 B' R2 D' L U B2 L' R2 D2 R2
90. 12.16 F' B2 D' B' R' B U2 B2 L F2 D2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2 B U2 F'
91. 13.23 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 R U' B' R D2 B R2 B' U' R
92. 13.43 B2 U2 R' D2 L' R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R B' D' L U B2 U R2 B D' B2
93. (10.85) D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B' L B U2 R D U' R B' U
94. 13.28 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L B D R2 F' D L R B L'
95. 11.81 R B2 R L' B R' U F' B D2 L2 F2 R L2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2
96. (18.55+) B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 R F L' D' U2 B L2 F D' F'
97. 12.96 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' R' F R D F L2 D2 L' R'
98. 13.39 U' R' F2 R' D' R F' L U D2 F' B2 U D2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U
99. 11.06 F2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U2 B' R' U2 B F2 L U F D R
100. 13.60 D B2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 R U' L2 U B F U' B'


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-5
avg of 12: 10.19

Time List:
1. 10.07 F2 U2 R2 D2 L R2 D2 B2 L R' F' U L D' R2 B2 U L B F'
2. 8.98 F R B' L2 B' D R2 F' B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 U B'
3. (12.37) B' F2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U L' B R2 F2 R' U' B' D B
4. 9.60 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 R' U2 L' U' R' B2 D B D U' F' D
5. 9.50 L F2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 L R2 B F L' D F' R U' F' R F
6. (8.11) L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 R B U' L2 D F R2 F' L' F'
7. 9.19 R B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U R U2 R D2 F D2 U L
8. 11.18 B2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 L' B L2 R B2 F L' B' D U2
9. 10.51 U2 F' R2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 F' U R B' L' R' U B D B'
10. 10.95 B D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L' B L' D2 U L F2 D2
11. 9.59 B2 U2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 B D2 L B2 D' U' F' L' U R2 U' L
12. 12.28 L2 F U2 F D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U' F2 L B U' B2 R D U' R

Nice not-PB ao12 with mo3 and ao5 PBs (8.93 mo3, solves 5-7; 9.36 ao5, solves 2-6)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 6, 2017)

4x4 PB's:
47.932 Mo3, 48.177 Ao5 (pure sub 50), 49.903 Ao12, 53.48 Ao50

Hopefully, I keep this rate of improvement going.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 6, 2017)

3:02.03 6x6 single
PLL parity


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-6
avg of 12: 10.10

Time List:
9.73, 9.65, 10.22, (13.83), 10.18, (9.15), 9.31, 10.19, 10.86, 10.33, 10.44, 10.08

Sick 3x3 ao12, PB by 0.27. First 12 solves of the session.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 6, 2017)

5x5 PB 1:24.20, I was expecting one sooner or later but the thing that shocks me was that it had 23 second centres. Normally I average around 29 seconds for centres and about 1:35 for the whole solve, am I right in saying that those are weird splits? Are my edges letting me down?


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2017)

7.99 B' R2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' R D' B' D2 F R U' F2 L'

x F L F' D' R' D
R U R'
L U2 L' y' L U L'
U' R U R' U' y L U F' L' F
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B'

45/7.99 = 5.63 TPS

Fullstep 7
Yay


----------



## Cale S (Feb 7, 2017)

8.85 (1, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (-3, -4)

and I learned adj parity


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 7, 2017)

Just broke all my 4x4 PB's again: 53.22 Single, 1:00.06 Ao5, 1:01.83 Ao12, and 1:05.77 Ao100. Woo!




Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 53.22 L2 F2 L' F' f2 r2 L' f L F r2 f L B' u f L2 U' L2 B' D' r2 D' F' D2 L' f2 r2 F2 U B2 L f2 u2 L2 U2 R f2 r' U2

*Average of 5:* 1:00.06
1. (55.89) B u' f2 F2 L' u2 U2 f2 u' f' U u2 R D r U2 F' r2 R2 L' u f r2 u' f' L2 u2 f R' r' U' D r2 U2 F' f2 R2 U' R' L2
2. 1:04.02 B' U' F2 D2 r' D' B R f' U D' f r f2 R2 B' u f2 u2 F2 r L U' F' r2 U' F2 U' D f D2 f R F' u2 r F2 D L2 U'
3. 58.10 r' D2 R2 D F2 B' U2 r2 R' D L2 r' D2 f' r' B L R' D F2 u2 U2 f' B' D U2 u L f2 R r' D F2 u2 L' D' u2 f' D' r2
4. (1:04.90) f' B' r2 f2 U2 r2 L2 D2 R F U' r' f2 r' L2 U2 u' f2 U' r2 B2 R f' R F u' D2 L' D2 L2 R2 U L u' f2 L2 r U' L' r
5. 58.07 U u' F r' U2 B2 U' F f2 R' f' F U' B2 D u R' u' U R' D2 F' B2 f u' D f r2 u2 R2 u D R2 r U2 r' L f' L2 D

*Average of 12:* 1:01.83
1. 1:00.23 f B' D2 U2 F2 r' D f2 D2 F B' f2 r' L2 U' L2 U R' f r D' r' f' u' L2 f2 F r' L D' U' B2 D u' B2 u f2 r U R2
2. 1:05.95 B2 r2 u2 f R U' r R' u2 B' r R u B f D B f D r2 U f' L D2 L f2 D2 F' L u2 D' f D F2 f' L D r D u
3. 1:03.47 R2 F R' U' r R2 D f2 L2 D F2 u' D B2 D U F f2 r R' D2 U2 f B R' B' R F' B2 R' F R' f F' U L2 r2 F' D F2
4. 1:01.42 r' L' D2 U' R' r2 u B R' B2 u' B2 u2 U2 D L2 f' B R2 D' u' r U2 F2 f R L2 u2 B' u B2 D' L' u r' F' L2 B' R' u2
5. (55.89) B u' f2 F2 L' u2 U2 f2 u' f' U u2 R D r U2 F' r2 R2 L' u f r2 u' f' L2 u2 f R' r' U' D r2 U2 F' f2 R2 U' R' L2
6. 1:04.02 B' U' F2 D2 r' D' B R f' U D' f r f2 R2 B' u f2 u2 F2 r L U' F' r2 U' F2 U' D f D2 f R F' u2 r F2 D L2 U'
7. 58.10 r' D2 R2 D F2 B' U2 r2 R' D L2 r' D2 f' r' B L R' D F2 u2 U2 f' B' D U2 u L f2 R r' D F2 u2 L' D' u2 f' D' r2
8. 1:04.90 f' B' r2 f2 U2 r2 L2 D2 R F U' r' f2 r' L2 U2 u' f2 U' r2 B2 R f' R F u' D2 L' D2 L2 R2 U L u' f2 L2 r U' L' r
9. 58.07 U u' F r' U2 B2 U' F f2 R' f' F U' B2 D u R' u' U R' D2 F' B2 f u' D f r2 u2 R2 u D R2 r U2 r' L f' L2 D
10. 1:01.47 B U2 u2 D2 B' f R2 u' r f2 D2 F B D f u U F2 D2 r2 D R' D' B' D2 F2 L' U' F2 f2 D' U' L' B' u' L2 U' u D L2
11. (1:11.72) L2 u' B' D' L B2 U' r' F D R' f u R2 U' D2 f r f2 u U' L' f2 u U2 R2 D' L' D2 r' L' f2 B2 U u2 f' D' B2 L2 U
12. 1:00.64 B2 F' f U r' u2 D' r u2 F u' R B' R r2 f' U' u2 r u' f u2 r L' U2 R2 L' F2 f' L U r' F' f D' r2 R' F' f' U

*Average of 100:* 1:05.77
1. 1:03.35 B L' B' f r' R D F' f R' F' f2 B2 R2 F2 f' U2 f r' D r' L u r R2 D U' r U' f' r' D' F' U2 r2 D2 B2 D U R2
2. 58.49 L2 R F' D2 f' r B' u2 f2 R r D2 f' u2 r' B2 R f R' B u f2 L' B' L R' F' f u2 f2 U r2 B2 f U2 R2 r' B u B2
3. 1:12.06 L' u R2 F' u2 f2 D' L' r D' L2 r2 B' D B2 D' r B U2 r2 D B r' f2 L2 F' L2 u U' f D r' D' R' u' L u f' B F'
4. 1:05.88 R' u' F' u f2 R r2 u' f' D F2 L F2 L r' B2 u' B D r' B' r' D U' R2 D u2 L' f B R' u U R' F' R' U2 u2 B2 D2
5. (55.83) R u L2 u F D2 F L' r' B D L f2 u r D U f2 R2 r2 B2 L F' B U2 D2 B2 U2 f2 B D2 L2 F u2 R D2 u' f2 u U2
6. 1:05.26 u D f2 D L' U F2 R2 L r D2 F2 u' B' R2 u' B' F' U2 R2 r' f2 R' B2 F' R2 F2 R2 L U' R2 F2 f L2 B2 U' F2 u f2 F
7. 57.67 f u' D F' f2 r U' r F B' U2 B2 u2 B2 R2 L2 u R2 F U u' F' U u B D R u' U2 R2 F U2 u' B L' D' L2 D2 L B'
8. 1:02.29 f' B2 R2 f2 r2 u' R' r' U' u L' F u2 R2 D f2 B R' r2 D R' f' R B F2 L' U' D R2 F' L2 u' F' D f2 R' u' D' L B2
9. 1:08.88 r R F2 B2 U2 u' D' r' R' B2 u' L2 u f R2 u2 R' u' F2 B' D2 u2 F2 r' U' D F L R2 r U u F2 B2 R2 U' R2 r' U f
10. 1:10.50 R2 U' F u' r2 B2 U2 F2 u L2 R2 B' F' u f2 F' r2 B2 U2 u2 f F U2 L r' R D f' F' u L R f2 D2 R' D F' D F2 r'
11. 1:08.94 r F2 f R' D f2 D' F' f2 D F2 B2 D2 R' L U B F2 U' R r' L u R' r2 U2 r u' f u' B' U2 D' R r' U' R B2 L r
12. 1:07.28 r' F' B2 R D2 R2 L' B2 U' R2 B u f F B' u L2 U u' L' U2 B' u' L U D2 R2 f2 F2 R2 u' F f2 U F2 D f2 F2 r u2
13. (53.22) L2 F2 L' F' f2 r2 L' f L F r2 f L B' u f L2 U' L2 B' D' r2 D' F' D2 L' f2 r2 F2 U B2 L f2 u2 L2 U2 R f2 r' U2
14. 1:15.92 B' R D R' D R r2 f2 D f2 L2 B2 f2 D f U' F' f B2 R2 r2 L2 f2 u R2 f2 D' B2 F r' u' L2 u f u L2 D2 U' f D
15. 1:07.05 R2 D R' B D' B' f2 u B' L2 B2 u2 R' U' F2 R F' r2 f' F L r' u' B2 f2 F' u r B' D2 B2 r2 R' F2 R D' r B u2 R'
16. 1:00.23 f B' D2 U2 F2 r' D f2 D2 F B' f2 r' L2 U' L2 U R' f r D' r' f' u' L2 f2 F r' L D' U' B2 D u' B2 u f2 r U R2
17. 1:05.95 B2 r2 u2 f R U' r R' u2 B' r R u B f D B f D r2 U f' L D2 L f2 D2 F' L u2 D' f D F2 f' L D r D u
18. 1:03.47 R2 F R' U' r R2 D f2 L2 D F2 u' D B2 D U F f2 r R' D2 U2 f B R' B' R F' B2 R' F R' f F' U L2 r2 F' D F2
19. 1:01.42 r' L' D2 U' R' r2 u B R' B2 u' B2 u2 U2 D L2 f' B R2 D' u' r U2 F2 f R L2 u2 B' u B2 D' L' u r' F' L2 B' R' u2
20. (55.89) B u' f2 F2 L' u2 U2 f2 u' f' U u2 R D r U2 F' r2 R2 L' u f r2 u' f' L2 u2 f R' r' U' D r2 U2 F' f2 R2 U' R' L2
21. 1:04.02 B' U' F2 D2 r' D' B R f' U D' f r f2 R2 B' u f2 u2 F2 r L U' F' r2 U' F2 U' D f D2 f R F' u2 r F2 D L2 U'
22. 58.10 r' D2 R2 D F2 B' U2 r2 R' D L2 r' D2 f' r' B L R' D F2 u2 U2 f' B' D U2 u L f2 R r' D F2 u2 L' D' u2 f' D' r2
23. 1:04.90 f' B' r2 f2 U2 r2 L2 D2 R F U' r' f2 r' L2 U2 u' f2 U' r2 B2 R f' R F u' D2 L' D2 L2 R2 U L u' f2 L2 r U' L' r
24. 58.07 U u' F r' U2 B2 U' F f2 R' f' F U' B2 D u R' u' U R' D2 F' B2 f u' D f r2 u2 R2 u D R2 r U2 r' L f' L2 D
25. 1:01.47 B U2 u2 D2 B' f R2 u' r f2 D2 F B D f u U F2 D2 r2 D R' D' B' D2 F2 L' U' F2 f2 D' U' L' B' u' L2 U' u D L2
26. 1:11.72 L2 u' B' D' L B2 U' r' F D R' f u R2 U' D2 f r f2 u U' L' f2 u U2 R2 D' L' D2 r' L' f2 B2 U u2 f' D' B2 L2 U
27. 1:00.64 B2 F' f U r' u2 D' r u2 F u' R B' R r2 f' U' u2 r u' f u2 r L' U2 R2 L' F2 f' L U r' F' f D' r2 R' F' f' U
28. 1:08.40 D U2 F2 B' L' u L2 u' D' r L B' L U2 r2 L2 U F u' L B U2 F' R B' F' L F r f2 D2 B F L R2 D' U F r u
29. 1:09.35 L' u2 B L' f2 U' B2 f' R F' U u f u2 r2 U D' L' u L' f D2 R2 r L' U u r' D2 f U B' r' D r' L' B F' U2 r2
30. 1:10.21 u2 R2 B' U2 r D2 B r R' u F R2 B F U' D2 f R' f2 F D F B' f2 L2 B' F' D' L R U B' u' f u' U f R' L u'
31. 1:01.72 r B r U2 F D2 B2 D L2 D2 r2 B' F f2 r' B' F2 r U R2 f R D R2 U2 F' R2 D' L f u2 f D L r' D B2 F2 r' B2
32. 1:04.81 u F2 u2 r2 D2 L F B2 R2 D' R' B F' R' F u' D2 R2 f2 B' r D' r2 R2 D2 F r' F' f B2 r2 u' B' F2 D B2 r L' R2 f
33. 1:00.15 F2 u' D2 R2 F2 f' u' f2 r2 f2 U2 L D2 f' D2 B2 L2 r2 u r R2 B' U2 B r u' f u R' D B2 D' r' u L f L2 u' L' R
34. 1:06.50 R f L' r2 U D2 R2 r' F2 u' L' B' r2 D' R' F' D F r' B2 U R2 F' D2 u L2 F2 u U2 B2 r2 f' U' B' u2 L B2 r' B' u'
35. 1:03.69 u B2 L u' r' L2 f2 R' L' u' f2 r' R' f' r2 f u2 B' D2 F' B D2 r' f B' r2 u' r' u2 B U2 u2 R' D' r' F R2 f r2 L2
36. 59.25 B' D' L' R2 f2 F2 r' D' u' L U r F U R U u2 R u' B2 D R' B D2 r D2 B' D' F' r' u U L' D' U R D' R' u2 R2
37. 1:02.26 F u f2 F B2 D U' F2 u F' R' D2 B' f2 D2 f' u f' u' f' D' B r2 F2 D' u f2 u f' U r' D' U' f B2 r2 u2 f' U2 D'
38. 1:13.08 F U2 F' B' R' U r D' F2 U f2 r2 U2 B r2 f' r2 D' L' F' R L F R r u2 f2 r2 U' F2 L' F' r' D L' R' U F' L' U
39. 1:02.25 R2 F' B u2 F L2 f' F' U' L R' B' u' L2 D2 R2 r2 D' L R F' R2 D L' F2 R F2 L U2 f2 D2 U r R U r D2 F f' u2
40. 57.56 u2 D B2 f2 r D' U2 F R2 f U F u D' U2 L B2 L2 r D2 r2 U' r F r2 F u F D2 U L2 R' F2 L2 D F2 f' D2 U2 B2
41. 57.39 D2 B2 D2 f' U' F' B' D' R' L2 F D' L R' U L u D' f2 u B2 L R' U B u2 f2 L2 R2 r F f' u L R2 u2 r' F D' r2
42. 1:05.99 L2 F f' U R2 D' B' f' u2 L2 B' U B2 r u' R2 r L2 u' F' D2 R2 f' U' f' u' f' B2 L B' R' L' u' f u r' u2 f u F
43. (1:19.11) B' F f2 U' D L' f' B' r' F2 B' u D L' F' R' F2 B D2 f' u R2 r2 L' F' f2 B R' L u D' B2 D' L F' B2 r D' F2 f
44. 1:06.31 B2 U2 R2 D2 f' F L2 r U D2 u' F' L2 U F' D2 B2 L' U f2 L2 U' B2 R' u' L' f D2 L2 u U F' r f' D' F L' D' L2 F
45. 1:06.47 f2 r2 L R U2 r L' R' u2 D2 F' r R2 U' R2 u' D U R' D' L2 u B' D2 u' U2 f2 B' D U2 L r D2 f2 L' f L2 B f r2
46. 1:05.76 r' D' L2 f2 R2 B r f' D f B2 F R' L2 f U' D u' B2 f u f r u' R2 r' L u f B r2 L' f2 r' R' F' u2 F2 U D
47. 1:09.38 R U' R' U L F R2 r D F2 L D2 f' R' L2 B2 F L' U' R2 u' F R' f F u' f F L' u2 f2 u D U r' D2 L' F L' r'
48. 1:07.19 f' L D2 f L r' R D' B' F' D' u' f2 L u B2 L' B2 f2 L D2 L u R B' U R' r2 L' B2 R2 r u' F2 B' D2 R L D' f2
49. 58.46 f' L F2 u r2 R' f u' r u2 R2 D2 B U2 B' r2 B r' f F2 R B2 u' L R' U F2 D2 L F' u2 R2 L2 F' R' r2 f L f u
50. (55.01) D' U' B' U' B' L' r2 D' B2 D R' U' f2 u2 r U u2 F2 L D r B u f' U' B' u2 f' R' r2 U2 F r2 L' R2 f R' r2 F' L'
51. 1:14.43 F2 L' u' F' U' f u' F r2 u' R' B' f u' F2 D2 F' f' D2 B2 u' f F R2 F' U2 D2 B2 F' f2 D U2 u2 L' F r' F' D' F R
52. 58.49 f B2 R B2 u D' r2 B' R U' r F' r' B L2 r2 R2 D2 u2 f2 U2 R D' B D R2 u2 B L U2 u L' U2 D' u2 R2 U2 F2 u' F
53. 1:09.12 f' B F2 R2 r2 u r2 U u B F2 U2 f2 L' F R r' B2 U R2 r' F f r2 u U2 F' D2 R' U L2 f' r' R D R' D B2 D' F2
54. 1:09.90 L2 U2 u2 f F2 R' U' u r R2 L2 f' u2 R2 B2 f' D' F' L B' r' f D2 r' R f r' F2 R' U2 u2 L u2 B' f D F2 r R2 D
55. 1:08.35 B' L D2 f' r' L' u2 r' f' F B L' f' L f D R' f R' f' B F2 D f' F' D R L f2 r2 F f R' B f u2 B' u' r U2
56. 1:01.22 L D R L2 u2 L' u' L' D2 u F' r' D f' R F' R' F B r' f' D r F2 U' D2 r R U L U B2 f2 F' D' F' L' U f u2
57. 1:17.02 U F' U2 u2 r' D2 L f u2 L B L' R r F L' U2 r' B' D2 f' r D' B' F' L2 B' f2 u2 U' f2 U B2 U2 F' B2 u' r' R B2
58. 1:06.50 B' R' f' D F2 r' R2 D F2 R' L F2 R f' U' u L2 B2 u2 r' f' B' u U r' L F2 r2 u r' D r2 U2 D F D2 r B2 D' F
59. 1:00.40 F r2 U2 R2 u B' u' f' R2 D F f2 r2 D2 r2 F r U' R2 r' U' D' L F R2 r2 u2 B' F2 u' R2 f' D' r2 F2 B' u r' U L2
60. 1:08.05 F u' D' f2 F2 L F r F f' D2 F U2 r U R' L2 r u R2 f' L2 D2 f' B R' L2 U' D2 r2 f L D' u U2 L' f U2 L2 B2
61. 1:11.45 u' B2 u' r' U2 R' L2 B2 R2 r' D2 f' D' F u' r R' L' U2 L F' f2 L2 R2 f F2 r2 u' B L F f2 u2 D' r2 F2 r2 U2 f' B2
62. 1:01.76 B u2 L U' u' f' L F2 L' F2 R' U2 u f2 D2 R' D2 B F' D' U f r' F B2 f L' r U2 L u f U L R' U u2 R' U r2
63. 1:10.16 u' D' R' r2 B' F' U r' L D2 L2 D2 u2 R2 L u2 R2 U f2 F r f2 R2 r' F L B f2 L' u2 D' r2 U B' D2 R F' r' R' L'
64. 1:09.55 F' D2 r2 u2 L' r2 F L2 U' u L F u L u' D2 r L2 R' F L2 B2 R2 f2 F' L D2 L f2 R r u R2 r f' R2 B D2 L2 u
65. 1:01.59 F L U2 F2 R r' L2 f U F r' f R2 f' L U' r f B' L U' L r2 B' R2 L r' U' L R2 u' L D' F2 U' L D2 L r2 D'
66. 1:13.06 f' L' u r' R2 u F' L' U' f' r2 L' D' r' B' F' r B2 f2 u B' D2 f2 r B' r' L' R B2 L2 r' u2 L u r2 D' R' D' r' L
67. 1:06.57 D U2 R' f L2 B2 U' u' r' D f' B2 U' L' r' f2 B R2 u D2 r' B' r' R B2 D' f' D2 U2 F' D2 r2 L' R2 f R F D R B
68. (1:28.50) U f' F' r f L' r' B r2 U' r' f2 L2 B2 f' L f U' B2 F u' L2 F' f' R2 r2 L2 u' U' F2 u2 D R D L' F R2 f B2 D'
69. (1:23.19) B R2 U' F' B2 L2 B2 U' R r U' B' f2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' f B' R F L2 f2 L u2 R B' f2 R D B' L F R r' f r B' R'
70. 1:17.69 U B D2 B R' L' u R' B' F' r F2 B' D' u' U B' u2 R' F' r L B F' R2 B2 U L' u r L2 D f F' L2 F' U R u2 F2
71. 1:05.46 D' L2 u2 f r B2 f2 r' U2 F2 D2 F' u f U2 R2 B r2 U' u2 R' D B r R2 D2 L' D2 U' f' D' L' F2 L2 u r' R2 U' D2 f'
72. (1:20.79) D' F B D F' r' u D f' L2 f r f' R u2 f R D2 f2 R2 F2 B R' F2 f R2 L2 r2 B' f2 U2 r f' R' U' R D' F' L u'
73. 1:00.71 R L2 B2 f' u' F B' L R2 F' B r u' U' r F' U2 F' u2 U' F U2 u D B' D' F' u' B' F2 D' B' L' u' B L2 R' U u f
74. 1:07.81 r f2 U2 B f' F' L u2 f2 u D r' F f' r2 u' U' L' D u f L' F2 U L r' F' f U2 L f r' B r f' U2 B' R2 U f
75. 1:06.82 R D B' R2 D r2 B' D r2 f D' R B' U' f2 L2 R U R2 D' B2 R r f r U2 R U' D L2 u' U2 f' r2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 R2
76. 1:05.90 r' D' f F L2 F f' u F2 r2 f B' R2 B' r R L2 B r2 B r' f L2 U' L2 F' r2 u2 r F2 u2 U' L' u D R2 r' f' L f
77. 1:09.11 R2 B2 D L2 D2 r D R2 B' f' L F D B' f2 D u2 B' U R' L F L' R2 U R2 D2 u2 R2 B' R2 F2 u r2 B2 D' U2 L2 u2 B2
78. 1:09.97 L' U r U u2 F' L2 r' F' u' r' U2 R2 r2 f2 r R L2 U' D2 F D R D2 f2 F' L' R B D2 U2 u2 f2 D f D' B' u B D
79. 1:07.89 U L2 r B' F' U' f2 R' f' F2 D2 U2 R r' U R2 u2 D2 U r L2 f' u F' B r2 D u2 r' U' r2 B2 u U' L' f2 u' L' f u
80. 1:02.65 r' U R2 L2 u' L r' U L2 f' R2 U D2 f2 D' F' r' L2 F2 r u' D F D r2 R' L' U' f2 U2 f2 B' L2 F' u L2 u' F2 D2 B2
81. 1:11.17 B' D' F' L' U' B' F2 f' U F B f r' u2 r2 B u2 D' L' r2 F r2 F2 U L f' B L2 F2 U B' D2 u2 f r' U f' U2 F' D
82. 1:13.54 r R2 f2 B2 u' r2 u2 f' F r' R2 D u L' F' f2 r' U u r2 B' L2 r' F' u2 U' f F u' F' f' U' f' B F u B' D2 U R
83. 1:05.31 F' U r R F f2 L2 r' u' U2 R' B L' f2 B2 R2 F L r2 F2 R' r' f2 r f R' F' L' F2 R2 L2 u' L2 f u D L' f' R' U2
84. 1:05.46 u F' u2 L' U2 F' D2 L F f U2 F2 r2 u R r F2 L' F B' U2 B2 r F2 B r2 U' D' R' L' r U2 D u2 r' U' r f2 D L'
85. 1:01.22 B2 u' r' u F' r F' L' U2 D R U' r f2 U' u' F U2 u F' L f U' B' f' F L u2 r' R2 U' f B' F' L r2 U L2 B r'
86. 1:15.34 L' f2 B' L' R f2 U' L' F' R2 U B' F2 D2 L2 D2 B R D2 U r L f2 U' F' L' R' u2 B' f' L F' U R2 F' u D' L' R2 D2
87. 1:05.70 L u f' B' F R' U' R' u' F2 D' r F' R2 D' U2 f' u2 U' L2 r2 R2 B' D f' D' f L' u2 r D u' R D' u' F' U R2 D' R2
88. 1:01.98 D2 R r2 u' B r2 L' D' L r2 u F D' r' R2 u U2 B2 R' L' D2 B' F' D f' R f2 u' r L2 F L2 R D2 f R f2 r' U' F'
89. 1:01.64 f r2 u2 B' L r u' r' B' D2 R' r2 U' u2 r' B L2 u R' B f u' D B2 D2 U u2 B' f' U B2 r' F' R' D' R' u2 r' B u
90. 1:12.81 U' F' U' B' f L' B' F' u' D2 f L B' f2 F L' r u' D f R r2 u' r' U D R' L2 U r2 R' F' U' L' B D' U L2 u2 B2
91. 1:01.60 u2 L B' f2 F2 L f2 r2 L u2 F' D U u2 r D' u2 R r2 L2 u r' B2 L2 R' r f2 F' U2 f R r L u' U' r' L u' R' B
92. 1:09.98 B' f2 F2 L2 f D L D2 F' r' U' B2 L f2 L2 r2 F' B2 D2 r2 f r2 F2 L' r' U u2 R D' R' F r2 B2 u2 U L' F D' L2 B
93. 1:02.26 L2 F2 L' r' U' B R' u' F U F2 B' u' R2 D B2 u f' r2 D f2 U' r2 D' u B U' B2 f' D r f r2 D2 R' D f2 R2 r2 u'
94. 1:10.83 u2 L2 f' B2 u' F B' f2 r' f' F2 r2 L' u2 D2 R r2 L2 f' L2 u' D B2 f' F R U r' f2 F' r2 f' B D B' F2 R' f' L B
95. 1:05.56 U' D' f2 B r f2 U' L D' L' F2 R2 B u2 F' L' f R F r2 f' U2 r' L' u B' f L D f' u B D L2 U' L2 U' D' r f2
96. 1:03.96 r u' B r2 D' L' R2 u2 r2 F2 D' B U2 F2 U' r L2 U2 r2 F' R2 L2 r2 F2 f2 r F B' u' f2 L2 R' D' u2 L f L' f B2 r'
97. (1:22.83) r2 f B L' R' f D R2 r' F u' R2 u' B' L u' F2 B r u2 L f2 u' r2 L' u' r2 B2 f' F2 r2 f' B r2 F R' f' R2 F2 f
98. 1:00.32 u2 r2 D2 L' D L' D' L D F2 u R B2 L2 F' D2 F R' f2 u' f r2 L B2 R f D2 f' D2 U u2 R2 r2 L' U B2 r B f U2
99. (57.38) f U' F2 f2 L B' L D f u U2 F2 L' r U2 L2 r B2 r' U' B' D B2 u B D u' f R F2 f2 r u F u R' f' R2 U D'
100. 59.36 r' B' R' r D' U' R' u2 f' L r2 R F D2 B2 U2 D B2 f u2 B' U L' R F2 L R' D' R2 D R2 r u' U2 F' u2 f' r2 f' r

15 Sub-1's and _still_ no Sub-1 Average  Oh well, I'll just keep trying!


----------



## Torch (Feb 7, 2017)

Randomly got Skewb PB ao12 cuz scrambles were dumb:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-7
avg of 12: 6.25

Time List:
1. 7.44 L' R' L R' B R' B' L U
2. 6.68 U L U R' B' L' U B' R'
3. 5.56 L' B' U' B R' L U B R'
4. 4.66 L B' R B' R' L' R' U'
5. 6.05 L R U' R' U' B' U L
6. (2.39) R U' R' L R' B R U' R
7. 5.95 U L' U B U B L R' U'
8. (8.50) B U' R L B L' R U'
9. 7.12 U' L' B' R U' L' U L'
10. 6.04 R' B R U R B L' R'
11. 6.03 U B U B' U L U' R' L
12. 6.94 L' B L' B' L' U R' B' U'

The 2.39 was only 6 moves but I don't care


----------



## Meow (Feb 8, 2017)

I had the luckiest 3x3 session ever today.
Average: 6.82
Best: 5.53
Worst: 7.74
Mean: 6.78
Standard Deviation: 0.79

1: (5.53) L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B2 F R2 U' B' U F' D2 U' F' L B R
2: 7.58 B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B U R' U' R' U' F U2 R'
3: 6.23 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 F U' R2 B' F' D2 L' D' U2 B L2
4: 5.56 D' R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F U' F U' L' F' L' R F' U'
5: 6.11 R2 F2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F' U2 B' L' D' B L D2 F' D F2 R'
6: 7.68 F' D L' D' F2 L' F' U L' D B2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' R2 D
7: 7.65 D B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R U L2 B U B' F' R B' F2
8: 7.20 F L2 B R2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 L' F L2 B U B' D L2 B
9: (7.74) R' D R2 L U' F D' B L' B D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F D2 R2
10: 6.30 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B R' D' F D' B2 R D R' D2
11: 6.61 L2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' R' B2 D2 U' B' F' D L2 B L'
12: 7.25 L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L B' R' F L D' R U B F'

First 5 solves make a 5.97 ao5, which is absolutely insane for me. Lol scrambles and pll skip on 5.56. There was also another pll skip and an oll skip in the ao12. Part of 7.42 ao50, 7.84 ao100


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 8, 2017)

PB Ao5, and the second time I've had a counting sub-10.

Average of 5: 10.374
1. 10.789 U D' R' B' U' B L' D F' B D2 L2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2
2. 10.343 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U R U2 B R' B L F' R' B U
3. (12.624) U2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' F D' U R2 F D U B' F
4. 9.991 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B' L R U' B L F2 D' B' R U'
5. (9.861) D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U' B' L' B R D F R F


----------



## Torch (Feb 8, 2017)

Meow said:


> I had the luckiest 3x3 session ever today.
> Average: 6.82
> Best: 5.53
> Worst: 7.74
> ...



HWAT??


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 8, 2017)

Meow said:


> I had the luckiest 3x3 session ever today.
> Average: 6.82
> Best: 5.53
> Worst: 7.74
> ...


hold up there mate let the slow people catch up a little


----------



## Cale S (Feb 8, 2017)

6.89 3x3 single with the 4.90 LL case

B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 F L D2 F2 R' D U L2

z2 B' R' D' L D 
R' U2 R U2 L U L'
y' R' U R U' R' U' R 
U' R U R' U R U R'
y U R' U2 R U' R' U R 
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' U

6.82 tps


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 8, 2017)

Feetezs pbzes

57.24 ao50
58.58 ao100

Hoping to win Feet at WW2017.
Shouldn't be to hard, unless Josh started practicing again and Cale gets a normal average.

Going to really try to pump out a bunch of solves and get sub-55 before the comp.


----------



## DanpHan (Feb 8, 2017)

Meow said:


> There was also another pll skip and an pll skip in the ao12.



wow a pll skip AND an pll skip

also i quit


----------



## Cale S (Feb 8, 2017)

got an LL skip on cam, only 8.16 though

used R U' R' U R U2 R' and had very fast WV recognition


----------



## kake123 (Feb 8, 2017)

4x4
57.31 avg50
54.10 avg12
51.16 avg5


----------



## Torch (Feb 8, 2017)

1:18.61, 1:18.56, 1:18.24, (1:40.41), (1:10.72) = 1:18.47 Mega PB ao5 (and PB single)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 9, 2017)

3x3 PB Ao5: 11.49

(9.166), (13.98), 11.51, 13.13, 9.83

first counting sub 10!


----------



## DanpHan (Feb 9, 2017)

7.99 3x3 avg1000


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 9, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> 7.99 3x3 avg1000


hot damn


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 9, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> 7.99 3x3 avg1000


Nice job but Lol how did the other Daniel beat you to this, although his sessions are questionable


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 9, 2017)

1:07.87, 48.51, 1:11.27, 48.17, 1:09.33
#consistency

But also like a good 'nother ~30sh solves broke some nice milestones

54.15 ao12
56.76 ao50
57.91 ao100
+ 46 mo3 and 50 ao5, not pb but very nicee

k gonna do some mega cause ray is getting good and I can't beat him in anything else maybe OH but I would have to get pretty lucky


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mini Guildford Challenge with Katie:
Best: 2:19.47
Mo3: 2:30.85
ao5: 2:27.68
ao12: 2:34.16

2:27.25, 2:35.15, 2:30.16, 2:35.48, 2:44.17, 2:20.59, 2:28.14, DNF(1:42.09), 2:19.47, 2:34.30, 2:47.16+, 2:39.18, 2:33.78, 2:23.56, 2:32.58, 2:38.44, 2:26.12, 2:27.51, 2:23.94, 2:29.82, 2:37.81, 2:38.90, 2:42.86, 2:24.68, 2:42.32, 2:32.05, 2:44.73


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Mini Guildford Challenge with Katie:
> Best: 2:19.47
> Mo3: 2:30.85
> ao5: 2:27.68
> ...


Split for the 2:19 (this was done in-person FYI)- 
Jacob: 3x3, 4x4, Megaminx, Clock
Katie: 2x2, 5x5, Square-1, Skewb, Pyraminx, OH


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 9, 2017)

Was doing solves before bed and got a ridiculous PB average of 5 on 3x3 (11.23).



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 5:* 11.23
1. (9.71) B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U F' L' R B2 U B F2 D' B U' 
2. 10.88 F' U R2 U2 R' F2 U' L B R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 
3. 10.90 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U R D2 B R B' F R' U2 F 
4. (16.93) U' B2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L B2 F D2 R2 D2 L' D2 U R 
5. 11.92 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' R U R F U2 F' D2 L U2



All I need to do is break my 8.40 Single, and I'll have all my PB's on the WeiLong GTS M...
...yeah, right.


----------



## Ianwubby (Feb 9, 2017)

4x4 single: 58.25

Sub-1 hype!


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 9, 2017)

11.65 ao100, 11.39 ao50, 10.70 ao12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-9
avg of 100: 11.65

Time List:
1. (9.14) F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 L2 F' D' R' D' L R2 U L B' D' 
2. 11.92 B D L' U' F' B2 U' B2 D R' D F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D' B2 D 
3. 11.01 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D B' D' F D' L R' B2 D' U2 F' 
4. 10.74 F2 R B' U B D' F U2 R B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' 
5. 12.84 R' F2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 D' B2 R U F U2 
6. 11.71 U2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 R' D B' L U2 F D L2 U L' U' 
7. 10.13 F U2 R B2 L2 F' U' R' L' D F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 
8. 11.61 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L B F2 L' D L' B2 R 
9. 13.89 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 R D2 R' D L2 U' B2 D R F' L U2 
10. 9.63 B U F L2 U' B U F D2 F2 R B2 L B2 L2 U2 R U2 L' F 
11. 11.60 F L D F' D F' B D' B' U' R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 
12. 10.34 L' U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' R F2 L B D U' B2 D2 R' 
13. (8.66) L D' F2 B2 U' D' B' D U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 D 
14. 11.01 U2 F' D B2 D2 L2 F L B R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D R 
15. 9.34 F' L' B2 L U' D L F B' L' U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 
16. 11.24 B D L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 F' R' F2 U' F D' U' F2 U 
17. 13.86 D B2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B F2 U2 F D F U F' L2 R' D L' B' 
18. 10.96 R' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R D2 U R2 D' L F' R U L R' U2 
19. 10.08 F R D' L' F' L2 U L D F2 R' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 
20. 14.10 B2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L U' R2 F L2 B U B2 F 
21. (8.87) B2 D2 L B2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' F' L D L2 U L R2 U' 
22. 12.13 L B2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 R' F' R' F2 D U' L F L2 R' U' 
23. 10.81 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 R' D L2 F' R2 F' R' U' L' D 
24. 10.57 U F' L D' R2 B U2 D B' L' D2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 
25. 12.07 U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 F' D B2 D' L' R' D' U B' R' 
26. 12.61 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D U R2 U' R D U2 F' L' U' R2 U' F2 
27. 13.79 U2 F' D B' U2 B2 D R F2 L2 D F2 D F2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 
28. 9.81 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 D' R2 F R D2 U L2 D' L 
29. 12.22 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 F D' R' U L2 D B' R F' R2 U' 
30. 10.75 B2 L B2 F2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 U' F U F R' F2 D B R2 
31. 11.13 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F' R U2 R2 U' L F2 L2 
32. 11.13 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' F2 R D L' R2 D B' F D' L2 R' U 
33. (14.65) F U D2 L U2 B2 U' L2 F' U2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R D2 R' B2 R2 
34. 12.63 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U B D2 U L' U F' L U2 
35. 11.93 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L F2 R B2 R' F U R2 F2 L' B' L' U2 F L2 
36. 11.47 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F R' B2 L D2 F D' L2 F 
37. 10.15 D2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 U B D2 R B2 D2 R' U F D2 R2 
38. 12.52 L2 B' L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 U R' B U' L2 F2 D F R F 
39. 11.94 L D2 L' U2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F' D' U' B2 F' U L2 R2 U' 
40. 10.06 U L2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B U' F' L D' L F2 R' B2 L2 
41. 11.32 B L2 U L F R2 U' R U D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 F U2 D2 B D2 
42. 12.00 F R2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 U R2 D L2 R' B2 D2 F' 
43. 12.50 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 L B R F L' F' D L F' R' 
44. 10.78 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L B' U2 L2 U' F R2 B D' R' F' 
45. 11.84 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 B R' F' R' D2 L' U2 R2 U F2 
46. 10.81 U D' L' U' F D' L U' B U2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 B' U2 R2 F' L 
47. 11.73 D R2 B2 L U R2 B R' F' U L2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B 
48. 10.86 D' R2 B' U' R F D' R' B D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 
49. 12.60 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F L' R' B F' U2 R' B' D2 U 
50. 10.73 F2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 R B2 F L' B' U' B2 R2 D R F' D 
51. 12.32 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D F2 U L R2 D F2 U L' B' D' F2 
52. 10.30 L' B D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B' U D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 
53. 11.72 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 R B' F' L F2 D R2 U L2 R' 
54. 11.91 B L D2 B U F D L U' F U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 
55. 12.26 D' F R' D F' L' F' U' R F2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 R' 
56. (15.81) R F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L F2 U' B2 F2 
57. 10.21 U2 L D2 F2 R L2 D' B' L D2 R2 F' B' L2 D2 B U2 R2 
58. 12.78 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' R F2 R B2 R2 B' D' U2 B L F U R U2 
59. (19.08) L2 U2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' R2 U' L' D' L' U' R' D2 B L2 D' 
60. 10.62 R2 B2 R' B2 U' D R U D2 R2 D2 F2 B' U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D 
61. 12.71 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 U' F2 R F D' L2 R' B' L2 D' R2 D' 
62. 10.48 R2 F R2 D2 R2 B R U L' F' U2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 B L2 
63. 13.34 L' D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R' D' L R' F U2 R2 U2 
64. 12.71 D' B2 R' U2 L B2 U2 R F2 L D2 L2 B' F2 L D' U F2 R2 B' 
65. 13.47 R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L D L' U2 B' D R2 F2 L D' 
66. 10.40 U B R2 U' R' L' F L U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B L2 F' 
67. 11.37 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 B D R2 U R' B' R B' D' L 
68. (8.62) F2 U2 D B2 L F L' F R' D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U' 
69. 11.43 L' F' B L2 U' R' F U' R2 F2 R' L' U2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R' D' 
70. 9.36 B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 B D2 B D' B2 R' B2 D' U R2 
71. 13.34 R' B2 L U2 D R F U2 B' D' R2 U L2 D B2 U2 D F' 
72. 12.63 U F2 U D2 B D2 F' L2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R2 
73. 12.82 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 B D' U F L' R' F R' B' U2 
74. (9.23) R D R L2 D2 R U L U' B2 D2 R2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F 
75. 11.83 L' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' B' R U B F U2 B' U' B' F2 
76. 12.47 B R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F' D' L' R' B' U2 R2 U 
77. 10.84 B' R2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 F L' U' B L R2 F L2 F' 
78. 10.02 D B R2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F R D F' U L' R B2 R' B 
79. (18.18) B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L B F' R F R U' F U R' 
80. 12.78 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 F2 D' R2 B F L B2 L2 F R F' U F2 
81. 12.12 B' U' R2 F2 D2 B' D' L R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L 
82. 12.21 B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' F' L R' B2 R2 D' L' U B' 
83. 13.83 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 L D2 L F' L B' U F L2 
84. 10.62 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' D R2 F L' B L2 F D' R2 D 
85. 13.51 F D2 B2 R D2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F2 R D2 F' R2 B U' 
86. (15.04) F' R' L B U2 B D R' U D2 B2 L2 F D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 L' 
87. 11.78 B2 U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F L' D2 R' B2 L' U' F D B F D 
88. 12.92 L' D2 L2 R' U2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F L R' B' D' B' U' R' B' D' 
89. 12.30 B' D' B2 D R' B' U' F L2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 L 
90. 10.23 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 F R' D' B' U2 L B L2 D2 U R' 
91. 11.80 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B' U' L2 D R U R2 B U' 
92. 11.21 L2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B' L F' L' U R' B2 L F' U' F2 
93. 12.40 D2 F U2 F R2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' U' B' U2 L2 F 
94. 12.23 U F2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R U2 L' D' U' R B' U' R2 D2 
95. 11.03 U2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 L D' F' R B2 D2 B' D' L2 B2 
96. 11.91 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B U R F D' R2 D U' F2 
97. 10.50 U R2 F' B D' L' U2 R' U' B2 L F2 R' L2 F2 L 
98. 11.14 D2 R U2 R2 F D2 R2 F L F D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 
99. 11.31 R' B D2 U2 B R2 B R2 B L2 D2 R' B2 D' R2 F' L' U' B' 
100. 12.44 L' B2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 F' R D B2 L2 U


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 9, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> Was doing solves before bed and got a ridiculous PB average of 5 on 3x3 (11.23).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah our PBs are so close (I have 8.22 single and a ridiculous 10.73 avg5)
we should race sometime I guess


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2017)

(7.57) B R U2 R F B2 L2 D R' D2 B L2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 F B U2


x' y D R' B' F' U F' D2
y' L U' L'
y L U L'
L' U2 L U' y L U L'
y' U' R U' R'
R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'

41/7.57 = 5.42 TPS

Just need a skip on one of these good solves, could get a low 6!


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 10, 2017)

Torch said:


> (7.57) B R U2 R F B2 L2 D R' D2 B L2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 F B U2
> 
> 
> x' y D R' B' F' U F' D2
> ...



you have the lol-est f2ls
how


----------



## CLL Smooth (Feb 10, 2017)

First sub-10: 9.514
F2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 L' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 R D2 R' B'

y2 F' R2 D'
L U' L2 U L
R' U2 R U2 L U L'
R' U R2 U R'
U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U R
Also first timed 2H solve with LL skip.
Boom.


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> you have the lol-est f2ls
> how



Since I only post 7's if they're fullstep, obviously there's gotta be something crazy going on in F2L to make a solve sub-8 for me.


----------



## Meow (Feb 10, 2017)

Torch said:


> Since I only post 7's if they're fullstep, obviously there's gotta be something crazy going on in F2L to make a solve sub-8 for me.


24 moves f2l isn't even that lol. I got like a 17 move f2l yesterday in my second best slove


----------



## Cale S (Feb 10, 2017)

1:57.93 5x5 single
using the best method:
centers
midges + corners
wings with comms

the 3x3 stage is impossible to look ahead on...


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 10, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-10
avg of 5: 45.71

Time List:
1. (42.72) D' B' R' D Uw' L2 R B' Rw Uw2 B D Fw U2 Fw2 B2 D' B' L2 D R Uw2 F Fw U2 D2 Uw F' Rw' B' U Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw U L U' 
2. (59.67) Uw D2 F L' U' Uw Fw' F' B U Fw' B2 R U' Uw2 L R' Fw' R' Rw' Uw' Fw' R' B Fw2 L' Uw F' Rw B' Fw U2 D2 Uw' Rw2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw R' 
3. 46.52 D2 R' D B' D R F L' U' L' Uw2 D B Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R L' U' R' L F Rw2 L' R2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 D F' L' Rw2 U2 Fw' R' B' R Rw2 Uw' 
4. 46.48 L Rw2 B2 D' R' Fw' L' Fw2 B L Fw' D2 Rw' F B2 Uw2 F R2 Uw2 R2 D2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw U2 D2 Fw' L2 Fw B' U F R2 U' B D2 B2 Uw2 L' 
5. 44.10 F' D Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L' U2 L' F2 Fw2 U' Rw' D Rw U L Fw L2 B2 Fw' D2 R2 L2 U2 Rw L2 R2 Uw F2 U2 Rw' D U2 R' D2 B L2 Fw2 D2 Fw'

Unexpected 4x4 pb.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 10, 2017)

Haven't had one of these in a pretty long time

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-10
avg of 5: 8.152

Time List:
1. 7.263 R' L2 B' D' F U' F' R' F' R2 U F2 D2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L 
2. 7.840 B' D' L2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U' L B R2 F' U2 L2 D' U' F2 
3. (6.388) B U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F R D F R2 B D L2 F R' D 
4. (12.833) B2 L' D' L' F2 L' U F B L U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' 
5. 9.353 F L' U D2 L2 B D2 F L U2 F U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 F' B


----------



## Cale S (Feb 10, 2017)

Average of 5: 8.96
1. 9.31 D2 F U2 L2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 B D F2 R B2 R' D' R2 B D' F2
2. (9.36) L U' D' R' L U' B' R' U' D2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2
3. 9.17 R2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L' R' D F U' F' D2 R' U'
4. 8.40 B2 R U2 R2 F' R F U2 R' F2 R2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2
5. (7.98) F' U2 B L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 B' D B' R2 B R' D' B U L'

nice worst time

7.98 wasn't that lucky, 8.40 was cool:
y' x2 U' R2 D2 F2
y2 L2 R' F R y' r U2 r'
y U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' F U R U' R' F' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U


----------



## asacuber (Feb 10, 2017)

what in the world

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-10
avg of 5: 1.54

Time List:
1. 1.46 U2 R U' F' R' U2 F R U2 
2. (1.27) R2 F' R2 U R' F' U' F' U' 
3. (2.13) R F' U2 F U2 F' U' F' R' 
4. 1.81 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U 
5. 1.34 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2

gogogo sub wr


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 10, 2017)

444 podium at an unofficial comp…

With a pop in one solve, a messed up W perm in another, a +2 in yet another, and two normal, uneventful solves. Good thing there were only about a dozen competitors for 444, lol.

E: Also bought an Wuque at the comp, and I've already broken my Ao12 and Ao50 with it (1:03, 1:07).


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 10, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 7.98 wasn't that lucky, 8.40 was cool:
> y' x2 U' R2 D2 F2
> y2 L2 R' F R y' r U2 r'
> y U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
> ...


?
Cool indeed


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Got skewb nr single and avg kek

2.95 single, weird layer that i somehow know an alg for+U perm


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 11, 2017)

new cubes 
ss kilo, wuji, the valk, weipo, moyu magnetic skewb, ivy cube, and some dnm37
7x7 PB sweep with the WuJi as well: 4:21.12 single, 4:37.98 avg5, 4:49.33 avg12
I'm ready to improve my official 7x7 results


----------



## Torch (Feb 11, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-11
avg of 50: 10.68


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 10.56 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U L F R' U2 R2 B' D' L' F L
2. 9.60 D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U' B' R' B L2 R' F' U' B2 R'
3. 11.87 D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F' U2 R2 U F U2 B D' B2 L R' B' D2
4. 10.70 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 R' D' L2 U' L R' B R D' F' U'
5. 11.46 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D L' R' F L2 B' U B' L' B U
6. 10.82 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 F' L R U L2 F R F2 U' B'
7. 10.51 D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B F' R2 F D B' L' R B' L U F2 R2 U'
8. 9.54 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B F D L' D' B' D B U' R D' L
9. 9.72 B' L2 R2 F U2 F L2 R2 D2 F' L2 U' L' B2 D R2 B F' L' U' R
10. 10.46 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D U' B L' B D' L2 B' R2 D' L' B
11. (12.91) F2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F D' F L' R' D' B2 F' R2 U
12. 11.57 D' L2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 D L2 B D2 R B2 U2 F' R
13. 9.66 D B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' F' D' U2 R2 D B' L' B' U2
14. 9.65 L' R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L U L2 R' B' L2 U2 B2 L'
15. 10.90 B L2 U2 R F' D2 R U2 R L2 U D L2 F2 B2 D R2
16. 10.21 R2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 L F2 R D2 B2 U F U' L2 D B' L2 B2 U' L
17. 11.94 U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 B' R F D2 B' L B R2 F' R2
18. 10.28 D R B R L' B2 R B' D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 B'
19. 10.93 L' B' D' R2 D' B R' U B' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R L' D2 R F2
20. 11.93 R L B' R2 L2 B' L' U' F' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B U'
21. (8.00) U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B U B' U' R' U' R2 B' L2 F2
22. 10.85 D' U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D L2 U B' L2 B' R D' L' F' L' F2 D2
23. 9.28 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 D B2 U R F' U2 B' U' F' L' R' U' F
24. 10.18 U F2 D U' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L' D R2 B' D2 F R B F D2
25. 10.38 U' B' L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B L2 D' F R' U L2 R B2 U2
26. 10.90 L' U2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R U2 R D2 U' R' B2 L' F' L' U' L' F' R2
27. 10.81 U L U2 F L U2 B' U' R D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 D' B2 U B2 L
28. (8.80) B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 R D F' L2 R2 F2 L B' R'
29. 10.76 L2 R2 B2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F' L R B' L2 D' L F R' U'
30. 11.33 U F2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' L R2 D2 U R B2 U' L
31. 10.62 F R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F' U2 R D' L B2 D' R' B' D R'
32. 11.17 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 R' D2 U F' R B F' U' F' L'
33. 12.18 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D' U L' B' D2 B L2 F R B D F'
34. 10.47 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' U R' F L F2 D L2 R2 B' U2 R' U2
35. 10.63 U2 D L F2 U2 L' F' U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 L
36. 10.03 D F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 L U' F2 D F' D' L' R B'
37. 9.99 B2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 U' R' B2 U' B' L' D' L D F
38. 11.98 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R F' L' D' F D2 B U' R U'
39. 11.45 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 R D2 R D' L R B' U R D
40. 9.46 R2 D B L' D' L' F R2 F R2 F2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 R D2
41. 10.54 B U' B' L2 D' B' U L F B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R2
42. 12.12 U F2 L' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' R B R' F2 L' B D U B' U2
43. 11.95 L B2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R D' B2 U2 B' D2 U2 R D'
44. 10.43 L F2 D' U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L' F R2 D' U2 B F2 R2 U'
45. (12.49) D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' B2 U L2 F D2 L' R' B' D2 U B2
46. (9.10) F D2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L D' F R2 B L' D' R2 U
47. 9.84 R2 B L2 D F L2 B2 U L' B' R2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B R2 F
48. (16.24) F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R' B' D' U2 L U' R' U R2 F
49. 9.50 U L D2 L' F' L F R U' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2
50. 10.74 D' U2 B L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 B' R U' L' D R2 D2 R F' U'



I did 50 solves that were all 12's or better and averaged 10.8, then managed to roll it while adding one sup-13 right at the end.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 11, 2017)

55.70 5x5 single!


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 12, 2017)

Finally got a 3x3 PB Ao100 I'm happy with for now: 13.50



Spoiler: Times and (Some) Scrambles



Average of 100: 13.50
1. 13.52 Lost a bunch of scrambles because I accidentally refreshed the page 
2. 14.98 
3. 12.14 
4. 13.36 
5. 13.06 
6. 12.63 
7. 15.12 
8. (10.95) 
9. 11.65 
10. 12.88 
11. 14.24 
12. 13.30 
13. 12.72 
14. 11.38 
15. 13.30 
16. 14.94 
17. 12.15 
18. 12.00 
19. 13.09 
20. 13.20 
21. 12.03 
22. 12.72 
23. (10.95) 
24. 13.17 
25. 14.98 
26. 11.68 
27. 14.67 
28. 13.60 
29. (17.60) 
30. 13.09 
31. 11.55 
32. 13.41 
33. 13.43 
34. (10.51) 
35. 15.41 
36. 11.57 
37. 13.14 
38. 12.21 
39. 14.02 
40. 16.34 
41. 12.31 
42. 13.31 
43. 12.13 
44. 13.17 
45. 14.48 
46. 13.23 
47. 13.12 
48. 13.04 
49. 12.47 
50. 14.83 
51. 12.11 
52. 13.03 
53. 16.10 
54. 13.39 
55. 13.23 
56. 14.35 
57. 12.69 
58. 13.87 
59. (17.31) 
60. (17.14+) 
61. 16.34 
62. 14.67 
63. 13.83 
64. 12.38 D' R2 D B2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D B2 F' R F U 
65. 14.66 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 B' U L' R B' R B2 R D' L U2 
66. 12.51 D F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R' D' B' L2 B U2 B2 R' U B2 
67. 14.55 R' L2 F' D' B' R L2 F' L U B2 U L2 U' D2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 
68. 14.08 B2 F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 F' D' L2 B' D2 R F U' B 
69. 10.99 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F U2 R' B2 R' F2 L R B' D' 
70. (10.69) D R U B' R D R' B2 D F B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U 
71. 15.41 B2 D2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 D2 L2 R' B' R' B2 L' F' D U L2 B' R 
72. (DNF(11.25)) D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F L' R' B' U2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 
73. 13.71 R U2 L D2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' F' L' D B2 R D2 L2 R' U' F' 
74. 13.25 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R D2 R F2 D2 L' B F D B2 R2 B' U R D2 
75. 15.03 R B2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 D' L U L' B' F L' R2 
76. 11.52 U L2 U2 L' B U' D R' B D F U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 L2 
77. (DNF(10.21)) B L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 F D2 R2 B2 D B U' F L' F2 L' F L2 
78. 15.41 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L' D2 B R' U R B' D2 B U' 
79. 13.26 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 F' L R2 D' R F 
80. 13.74 R' L' D2 R2 L2 B L' B2 L B2 R2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 
81. 15.31 L B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L U' B' F' L2 D B2 U R B' 
82. 15.74 D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 R B R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R B' F 
83. 13.19 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F D' L' R2 U R2 D2 R B2 L2 
84. 13.60 D2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 U' B' D' R F U2 B U' L' 
85. 12.74 F D2 F' D2 L D2 B L B' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' 
86. 13.79 B2 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 R' B' D L2 D2 F2 U2 F' 
87. (10.19) B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D' U' F' R' F' D' F D B R U2 L' 
88. 12.47 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' L' D2 B' D R' B' R' F' D L2 
89. 13.54 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 B D2 L2 F' L' D R2 U B L B' R' B' R 
90. 14.69 U F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' F2 R2 U' B F2 L2 U' R B 
91. 14.15 B2 L' D2 L U2 L' R' D2 U2 R D' R2 D' F' L B D F' D' U' R2 
92. 12.55 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' L' F2 L' R' D' B' F R' D' B 
93. 12.10 L' R' U2 L D2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 D L B' D B' U2 L U' R 
94. 13.68 D B' U R F2 B' L2 F' L B' U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 L2 
95. 14.07 U2 L D2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' D U L' F R2 U2 B' 
96. 13.84 L2 B D2 R' U B D2 L' F' U2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L' 
97. 15.68 B2 R D2 L' B2 L D2 U2 F2 L B2 U R2 F D R' B2 U2 R U F2 
98. 14.27 R B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L D2 B2 F2 R' U R F' R' U2 B' D B' U' B' 
99. 12.55 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 R' D2 B2 F L U2 R' F' U' F' D' L' D' 
100. 13.81 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B R' U' F U2 F2 D' R' B F' U'



Need to grind some more averages out on 4x4 and 3x3 OH so I can start learning/practicing 5x5 and 2x2 for my next competition, so shooting for Sub-1:05 4x4, Sub-6 2x2, and 22.50-ish 3x3 OH Ao100's.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 12, 2017)

oh look another 7x7 PB sweep
4:17.81/4:34.89/4:41.68


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 12, 2017)

I got a sub-9 single in comp!

No skips, but super lucky. After first block, it was R' U' R for F2L-1, and R U R' for no AUF TSLE, followed by a partial A perm for TTLL ! (D2 R U R' D2 R U' R')

That's like... a 16 move solution after first block and 13 move LSLL LOL


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 12, 2017)

another OH LL skip, 4th or 5th best

(9.44) B' U L' F D F' R' D B' U2 D' B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 

also managed to get a 43.58 megaminx single, practise for my own comp in 2 weeks lol


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 12, 2017)

4:10.67 7x7 PB single


----------



## Ianwubby (Feb 13, 2017)

A bit late in posting this, but 3x3 PBs across the board except for single, all on cam!
Except for a 19.98 Ao100, because I didn't start recording until partway into it.






14.33 single at 21:00 (2nd best solve ever)
16.02 Mo3 at 8:42 (PB)
16.56 Ao5 at 18:17 (PB)
17.63 Ao12 at 18:17 (PB)
18.53 Ao50 (whole video)(PB)


----------



## CLL Smooth (Feb 13, 2017)

14.887 OH PB single
6 move OLL, PLL skip


----------



## asacuber (Feb 13, 2017)

4.35 CLL SUNE SET WHAT THE HECK


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 13, 2017)

Two 9.17 pb averages, both in the same 16 solves. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-13
avg of 12: 9.17

Time List:
1. 9.94 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B L B2 R U2 F U F2 L2 R' 
2. 9.62 L2 U B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 R' D' B' D' U' B2 F D' R' F' 
3. (10.90) L2 F D2 F D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F R B' U' F2 U R B' U B' D 
4. 9.45 L2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R D R2 B L2 U' L D2 R B' 
5. 8.64 U F' R' D' R' B L' B' U' F U2 B U2 F R2 F2 D2 B L2 U 
6. 8.52 L2 U2 D' L F R2 F' B2 U D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 
7. 10.39 R2 B' R D' R2 L D' B2 D F' R2 F2 U2 F' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 
8. (8.48) F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U F R' D U2 R' U' F' R' D U2 
9. 9.37 U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 D' L R2 B L2 B' 
10. 8.69 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D' L B2 F' R D' B U' R2 
11. 8.58 D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L' F R' B' D' L F' U' B2 F2 
12. 8.50 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D R2 B' D' U' B2 U' F'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-13
avg of 12: 9.17

Time List:
1. 8.64 U F' R' D' R' B L' B' U' F U2 B U2 F R2 F2 D2 B L2 U 
2. 8.52 L2 U2 D' L F R2 F' B2 U D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 
3. 10.39 R2 B' R D' R2 L D' B2 D F' R2 F2 U2 F' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 
4. (8.48) F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U F R' D U2 R' U' F' R' D U2 
5. 9.37 U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 D' L R2 B L2 B' 
6. 8.69 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D' L B2 F' R D' B U' R2 
7. 8.58 D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L' F R' B' D' L F' U' B2 F2 
8. 8.50 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D R2 B' D' U' B2 U' F' 
9. 10.03 F U L B' D2 F2 L' D B D2 R D2 R' B2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 R 
10. 10.16 F U R2 F2 D B2 L' F' B R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 
11. (10.75) F R U R2 B D2 R' D' B R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 B2 
12. 8.81 B2 D F2 L F' B L' F' U R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 F

So many 8s. 
9 average with only one nine.


----------



## Torch (Feb 13, 2017)

6.62 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 R' B R2 B' R B' D

x' y R' U F2
U' D R U R' D'
U y L' U' L
U y L' U L
R U R' U2 R U R'
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R U'

34/6.62 = 5.14 TPS

Beats my previous PB single of 6.68 from January 2016.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 13, 2017)

(30.05) L Rw2 D2 F B Uw Rw F' Rw L' D' U2 Rw U' F2 Fw' L Fw L' D' U2 L' B F L2 Rw B Uw2 D R' U2 Uw' B U R2 Uw Fw R2 F2 B2
Getting really close to that magic sub 30


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 14, 2017)

On the 10th, I got my first new 3x3 in forever, a Weilong GTS M, to replace my ancient Aolong V1. Destroyed all of my average PBs by a lot, and instantly. 

AO100, which had been improving by .01 or .02 at a time for the previous year, went from 12.94 to 12.44. AO12 went from 11.7x or something to 10.94. AO5 went from 10.88 to 10.66, and I just broke it again with a 10.11. Crazy. Never had a 3x3 make so much difference before.

Best single so far is 7.96, which isn't a PB. Probably my 5th ever 7?

Average of 5: 10.11
1. 10.16 B R2 B' D F' U' D2 R' U' F2 R2 F2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2
2. 10.40 B' R2 D2 B F' D2 F L2 F L' B2 D R' F2 R' D2 B' D'
3. (9.65) D F2 D R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B' U' L R F U2 R' F' U2
4. (12.02) L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 R' D2 R' F D L R' F2 L' B' L' R2 F
5. 9.78 L2 B2 R B2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U L R F' L2 F D B2 L2


----------



## asacuber (Feb 14, 2017)

GUYS IM FREAKING OUT

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-14
single: 11.07

Time List:
1. 11.07 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F' D' U' L2 F' R2 B R' D2

OH

35 moves


----------



## G2013 (Feb 14, 2017)

I did my first sub7 single yesterday, also first sub6.5! The time was 6.423.

Reconstruction:
Scramble: B' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L U' B' F R D B R B'

x2' R' U' R' F y u' R u //Cross
U L' U' L //1st pair
y U' L' U' L //2nd pair
U R U R' //3rd pair
R' U' R //4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //PLL+AUF

44 moves, 6.423 seconds, 6.85 TPS,

The F2L slots are crazy. The longest one/s were 4 moves xD I wonder which time a super pro cuber can achieve with my same solution. (Doing weird crosses saved me this time ;D)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 14, 2017)

FINALLY, AFTER LIKE 4 OR 5 40.xy's !!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-14
single: 38.83

Time List:
1. 38.83 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

One-Look PLL, really smooth and pauseless solve 

also:
46.96 avg5
49.81 avg12

no sup54 in over 30 solves, too


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 15, 2017)

a bunch of second bests today
1:03.70 Mega single (PB is 1:03.11)
16.51 OH single (PB is 16.02)
33 FMC single (PB is 29)
0.64 2x2 single (PB is 0.63)

tfw you can't beat your PBs


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 15, 2017)

On a brand WuQue without any setup whatsoever...

46.139 PB Ao5
48.022 PB Ao12
49.943 PB Ao50

Also got a 40.066 single that could've potentially been PB, but I looked at the timer and as a result locked up on the T-perm


----------



## Torch (Feb 15, 2017)

Some stuff from today:
1:08 PB Mega single that didn't even feel fast
26.50 fullstep Feet solve
11.00 3x3 ao100 (not PB but good)


----------



## G2013 (Feb 15, 2017)

G2013 said:


> I did my first sub7 single yesterday, also first sub6.5! The time was 6.423.
> 
> Reconstruction:
> Scramble: B' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L U' B' F R D B R B'
> ...



Ok, this was yesterday, when I did my first sub7 solve. TODAY I DID A SUB6 WTFFFFF
Time: 5.97 seconds. PLL skip
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Scramble: R' B L' R U2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' U' L U B' R2 U L' D U2 B2 F L2 U D2 F2

y x' L' D' L U R U R2 x' //XCross
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R //2nd pair
U2 R U R' //3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U L //4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' U' //LL

34 moves, 5.97 seconds, 5.69 TPS


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 15, 2017)

mega ao5 pb 59.57
Time List:
1:01.71, (1:04.07), (51.74), 54.44, 1:02.56


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 15, 2017)

boy haven't done 9x9 in a while
16:18.89 single, beats old PB by like 3 minutes lol


----------



## porkynator (Feb 15, 2017)

Crazy casual Heise Speedsolve

13.45 F R2 F L2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D B' L2 F2 L' U' R F' L U'

y'
F L2 F' R' //1st square (4/4)
y x' R' U L2 //2nd square and match (3/7)
x2 L' R U2 L //3rd and 4th square (4/11)
y F L' U2 L //Match squares + EO (4/15)
y' R U2 R' //All but 3 corners (3/18)
R' U L U' R U L' //Last 3 corners (7/25)

25 HTM / 13.45s = 1.859 TPS

Without rotations ad cancelling moves the solution is:
L B2 L' F' R' B R L F2 R L D' F2 D R F2 R2 F L F' R F L' (23 HTM)


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 15, 2017)

broke my longest standing PB single (a 16.02 OH single that I actually did in comp) with a 15.20
it could've seen sub15 but I missed the timer :/ still happy though


----------



## Torch (Feb 15, 2017)

6.92 R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F' L R2 B U L B U F D

x' y R U R' F2
U R' U R L U L
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 y' L' U' L
U' l' U' l L' U' L U R' F R U2

34/6.92 = 4.91 TPS

I can't TPS on good solves


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 15, 2017)

I learned ortega. 5.10 ao100


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 16, 2017)

Got my first sub-10 average of 5 ever with no 9's. Pretty funny.

Average of 5: 9.935
1. (8.236) D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 B' L U F L' D' U' B2 R U
2. 10.770 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' R B2 D L U B' D' U L' U2
3. (13.499) L2 D B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 B U' L R' D L' F R' U2 B'
4. 10.269 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B D' L' B' R D2 R B2 D' L2
5. 8.767 F' D' F L2 U' B2 R U2 F' R2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2

8.236 had a PLL skip; 8.767 was F double sexy F' into a U perm


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mini Guildford with Katie pb
2:16.02

Jacob: Clock, Mega, 4x4
Katie: Pyra, OH, Skewb, Squan, 5x5, 3x3, 2x2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 16, 2017)

2:12.42 Mini Guildford with Jacob! You better believe this will be an unofficial event at the next Athens competition. 

Katie: Pyraminx, Skewb, OH, 5x5, SQ-1, 3x3, 2x2 
Jacob: Clock, Megaminx, 4x4


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mini Guildford with Kaite
number of times: 51/53
best time: 2:12.42 PBYou better believe this will be an unofficial event at the next Athens competition. 
best mo3: 2:22.06 (σ = 8.37) PB
best avg5: 2:26.74 (σ = 0.58) PB
best avg12: 2:28.70 (σ = 4.16) PB
best avg50: 2:32.75 (σ = 7.00) PB
session avg: 2:32.99 (σ = 7.14)



Spoiler



2:27.25, 2:35.15, 2:30.16, 2:35.48,2:44.17, 2:20.59, 2:28.14, (DNF(1:42.09)), (2:19.47),2:34.30, 2:47.16+, 2:39.18,2:33.78, 2:23.56, 2:32.58, 2:38.44,2:26.12, 2:27.51, 2:23.94, 2:29.82,2:37.81, 2:38.90, 2:42.86, 2:24.68,2:42.32, 2:32.05, 2:44.73, 2:26.42,2:33.43, 2:43.72, 2:40.51, (2:16.02), 2:33.12+, 2:36.15,2:30.36, 2:43.93, (2:57.06),2:24.27, 2:26.44, 2:46.07, 2:27.41,2:26.36, (2:12.42), 2:30.70,2:26.94, 2:38.54, 2:30.94, 2:24.95,2:36.99, 2:22.02, 2:28.93, 2:31.74, (DNF(2:23.43))


Ruined it...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 16, 2017)

Torch said:


> 6.62 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 R' B R2 B' R B' D
> 
> x' y R' U F2
> U' D R U R' D'
> ...


Not even not even sub my 6.60, lets see who the first to get sub 6.5 is!


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 16, 2017)

Lots of PB 3x3 averages tonight, feeling decently good about the comp this weekend (although I'll probably fail like always)

10.07 ao12, 10.87 ao50, 11.07 ao100


Spoiler



Ao100
Ao50
Ao12
*(*12.16, 10.85, 9.81, 13.03, 10.24, (14.13), 11.79, (13.66), 12.58, 10.80, 11.01, 10.54, 9.55, 11.23, 10.09, 12.44, 10.92, 9.76, 12.49, 10.32, 11.08, 10.42, 11.65, 10.56, 11.18, 11.03, 10.80, 11.74, 9.96, 10.69, 11.58, 11.35, (13.70), 12.59, 10.76, (14.22), 11.03, 10.21, 11.80, 9.85, 12.04, 10.30, 11.18, 13.02, (9.31), 11.99, 10.57, 10.48, 10.29, 12.46, 13.36, 11.07, (14.08), *(*9.32, 13.00, 10.09, 12.09, 10.08, 11.88, 12.50, 11.46, 12.34, 11.42, (9.26), 12.97, (8.33), 11.58, 12.48, 11.17, 11.43, 10.16, 10.08, 11.74, 11.05, 11.11, 10.84, 9.83, 9.58, 10.65, 9.41, 13.22, (9.14), 11.03, 10.85, 11.28, 13.09, 10.92, 10.61, *(*10.05, 10.24, 9.69, 9.49, 10.84, (8.66), 11.25, 9.84, 9.66, 10.12, 11.26, 9.50*))*(13.94), 10.82, 11.80*)*


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 16, 2017)

3:00.62 7x7 single with inner parity fml


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2017)

first avg of 500 on 2x2, just learned ortega.
Best: .88
mo3: 1.18 PB
ao5: 2.13 PB
ao12: 3.56
ao50: 4.17
ao100: 4.27
ao500: 4.43 PB


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 16, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> first avg of 500 on 2x2, just learned ortega.
> Best: .88
> mo3: 1.18 PB
> ao5: 2.13 PB
> ...


woah now our avg5s are tied :O


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 16, 2017)

really nice 3x3 session:

1. 5.28 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L D2 U' L' R' U R D' B' D2

forced OLL skip to J-Perm

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-16
avg of 5: 7.30

Time List:
1. 7.07 R B' D F L2 U B2 R' F' D F R2 L2 F B D2 R2 B D2 F' D2 
2. 6.96 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U R2 U L2 B2 R' U2 B L2 F U2 L D F D 
3. (8.03) L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L' B D' U' L U B L B2 L' 
4. 7.85 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 L F R2 D' U2 B U' B U' 
5. (6.42) U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' D U F D' U2 L' B2 R B2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-16
avg of 12: 7.90

Time List:
1. 7.82 F' D R2 F' B' U' B R2 D R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 
2. 7.36 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U' B F2 D' B' L' R D' F' D 
3. 8.16 F' U' F2 L2 D2 U F2 D R2 U2 R2 F R D U' L F' D2 L2 
4. 7.16 L' U' R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 D2 F L B D2 B2 F' 
5. 8.47 D' R' D2 L F2 L D2 L' F2 R' U2 B' F' L B' U B2 U' F 
6. 7.78 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 B R' D2 B D F' D' B2 F' R 
7. 7.24 L2 B' D' B2 U2 R F R2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B 
8. 8.81 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L' B R2 D' U2 F' L' R2 D U' 
9. (8.93) L2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 U B' R' U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 D B' 
10. 7.66 F' U2 B2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' D R' D2 L2 D2 F' L D' B' R2 
11. 8.50 F L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 R B' F' D' L U' R' F2 D2 U2 
12. (7.15) B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F U2 L2 D2 L' F' L2 R' U F' R2 D B' L

8.52 avg50/8.70 avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-16
avg of 100: 8.70

Time List:
1. 8.91 B R' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 F L U2 B R2 U L' D B2 
2. 7.91 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L U' R F' L D2 B' U2 B' L' 
3. 10.01 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D U B2 R2 F2 L2 R' D' B' F2 U' F' U' B 
4. 9.16 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L D L F' U R' D2 F L' U2 
5. 8.08 F U' R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R D' B2 D2 F' D2 R' B R' 
6. 8.47 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 B U' B2 L D' U2 B F2 
7. 8.33 D2 F U2 R' D R2 D' F R D2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 
8. (10.73) R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R B' F2 D' U2 B' L' R2 B R 
9. (6.73) R' U' L F' L2 F' R2 F' U R' F2 L F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 L' 
10. 9.65 D2 B L2 B U2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 U' F L U' B' F2 R U2 R' 
11. 9.66 D' F' D L2 U R L' B' L2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 F 
12. 9.83 U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B U' F' U' R B2 D2 L2 F L 
13. 8.44 R F R2 D2 B R2 F' R2 B D2 F R2 D R F' L' D' L2 F' 
14. 8.31 B D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B' L' R' U' L B' L2 F2 U 
15. 8.58 L2 F' U D' L' U2 L' B' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 D2 L' B 
16. 9.71 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B' L D2 R' U' F L2 B' F' D2 R' 
17. 9.16 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F' D2 R2 L' U B L' D2 U2 L U' R 
18. (10.83) B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L' D R' D L' B D F' U B R' 
19. 9.48 B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 R' D U2 R' B' D' B L' R2 
20. 8.18 D2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 D L2 F L B' U' L' U2 L2 R' 
21. 9.69 R F' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R B' L' D2 B' D' R' U2 
22. (6.62) L B R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L' B D U F' R' B2 L2 D2 
23. 8.12 R' D F L2 D' B' U2 F' D' L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 D2 R2 U2 R 
24. 9.88 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B U' F' D' R2 B L R' D' B 
25. (11.04) U' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F L2 R' D' U' R2 D' B' L2 F R' U2 
26. 7.44 R' F B R U' B' R2 D2 F' L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' D F2 R2 L2 
27. 8.08 B' D2 F2 D L' D2 B' L' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 
28. 9.81 L2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U' R' B' U2 B2 L D' R D' F 
29. 7.07 R B' D F L2 U B2 R' F' D F R2 L2 F B D2 R2 B D2 F' D2 
30. (6.96) B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U R2 U L2 B2 R' U2 B L2 F U2 L D F D 
31. 8.03 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L' B D' U' L U B L B2 L' 
32. 7.85 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 L F R2 D' U2 B U' B U' 
33. (6.42) U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' D U F D' U2 L' B2 R B2 
34. 9.63 B' U' B2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L' D2 B L2 D F' L' U 
35. 7.38 L U F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 B R' B D' U R' B2 U' 
36. 9.86 B L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F' L D L2 U' B' F R' U' 
37. 9.53 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 B U2 F U2 F R D U2 R D2 B U' B L' D' 
38. 10.19 B' L2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 R' U' F U R' B D F U' 
39. 9.02 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' U F R F' L U B R' U 
40. 9.40 L2 D R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' F L2 B L' B2 R' D F' 
41. 9.65 D L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' R F2 D' B F' U L' D2 L 
42. 9.59 B L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 B' U R' U' B' L' B D2 F' 
43. (10.19) U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 B' F' L U' B U' L2 D B' U2 
44. 8.65 D B' F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B' D' L B' D2 L' F R D' R 
45. 9.28 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F U B D' B' F2 R' F D' L' 
46. 8.59 U R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 F U2 R' B L' D' U' B R2 
47. 7.14 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 D2 F' U2 R' F' R U' B R' B2 U' 
48. 7.61 R' F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L' F2 R D B U L2 D L 
49. 9.09 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 F' L' D' R' U2 F L' U' F' D' B 
50. 8.69 L R2 B2 U2 B D2 F' U2 B U2 F2 R2 L' B' U L D' F' R' D2 R' 
51. 7.21 R B2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F L' F2 D L2 D U2 L' B 
52. 8.63 R' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L B' F2 D' R' D2 L' D2 F2 
53. 9.89 U B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 B D2 L' F' D R2 B F' D2 L' F' 
54. 8.91 R2 B U2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B F2 U B2 U2 R' B L F R2 D L' 
55. 8.12 R F2 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U L' U R D R B' F' R2 D' 
56. 8.81 U F2 R' L U' L' F L2 F' D2 R F2 R L2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 
57. 8.11 D' B2 L' F2 U D' F U R D B2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 B R2 U2 B R2 
58. 8.30 R2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R U R B R B' U L 
59. 8.12 F' R' U' D' R' B' D' F R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 
60. 9.23 R' B2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L U B' L' D2 U' F2 L' U2 
61. (5.28) L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L D2 U' L' R' U R D' B' D2 
62. 7.38 F2 U B R2 U2 B2 R U D L' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 B D2 
63. 8.13 R2 F' B2 D R2 D2 B' D' L D B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D2 
64. 8.23 B2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 R2 D U2 F2 R B2 F' R U2 R B' D' R' U 
65. (10.21) F2 U F R' L' D B' D F U2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 B D 
66. 9.13 R2 D2 B2 R U' D2 F' R D' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 R D2 R2 U 
67. 9.02 D L2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F U' R D' R F' L' R B U2 
68. 9.12 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F D' R U F2 U2 F' L' B2 F R' 
69. 9.97 R F2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 R D' B F' U L R2 F' R' F2 
70. 8.92 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L' B2 U2 B L D2 L2 U' L' R 
71. 9.49 D2 B L U F U2 B2 R F' D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U L' 
72. 8.04 B D2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 U L D L F' L2 R D B2 L' 
73. 8.93 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U L' F D' B U F R2 F' U2 L 
74. 9.34 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 L' F' L2 F2 U2 F' U' R' F U 
75. 8.91 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 L B2 F R2 U2 L' D2 L' U B2 
76. 9.37 F B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R' U' B' L' R D' F2 R2 B' 
77. 10.00 R' L' D2 L2 B U L2 U' R F' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' D' B2 D B2 
78. 7.25 R2 L F' B2 U' R' D F2 B' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 
79. 8.82 D2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D F2 D F' D B' F2 L2 R' B2 R2 U2 
80. 9.73 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 R F2 D L' R2 B' L' F' L 
81. 9.25 U2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B' F2 R' B2 R2 B2 F D B R' 
82. 8.62 L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 D R2 D' R D' B2 L2 F' R' B' L2 R2 
83. 8.81 L R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 R' F2 U R' B 
84. 9.65 B2 U2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B D2 U2 F' U' R U F' R B2 L F L2 D 
85. 7.82 F' D R2 F' B' U' B R2 D R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 
86. 7.36 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U' B F2 D' B' L' R D' F' D 
87. 8.16 F' U' F2 L2 D2 U F2 D R2 U2 R2 F R D U' L F' D2 L2 
88. 7.16 L' U' R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 D2 F L B D2 B2 F' 
89. 8.47 D' R' D2 L F2 L D2 L' F2 R' U2 B' F' L B' U B2 U' F 
90. 7.78 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 B R' D2 B D F' D' B2 F' R 
91. 7.24 L2 B' D' B2 U2 R F R2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B 
92. 8.81 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L' B R2 D' U2 F' L' R2 D U' 
93. 8.93 L2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 U B' R' U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 D B' 
94. 7.66 F' U2 B2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' D R' D2 L2 D2 F' L D' B' R2 
95. 8.50 F L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 R B' F' D' L U' R' F2 D2 U2 
96. 7.15 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F U2 L2 D2 L' F' L2 R' U F' R2 D B' L 
97. 9.55 D' B U L' F' R2 U L2 B R2 L B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R F2 R' 
98. 8.48 R B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R' B F2 U L2 U F' R B' 
99. 8.69 F' R U' F R' U' B2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' B2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 B' 
100. 8.52 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R' D F R' U L' B D2 L D2


----------



## G2013 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hmmm I am not sure if this is
an accomplishment or a fail.....
I have a comp in 2 days, so a week ago I decided I was going to practice insanely. This are the results:

Pyraminx: 1000 solves. Mean = 6.51
3x3: 1145 solves. Mean = 11.55 (I did an ao500 in one single day lol)
4x4: 122 solves. Mean = 43.39
5x5: Not even 20 solves I think. Mean ~= 2 mins.
OH: 56 solves. Mean = 30.53
Skewb = 5 solves and I don't care about this puzzle lolol so idk the mean xD about 15 seconds.
2x2: 143 solves. Mean = 2.88. A really light practice on this one xd
5BLD: 1 attempt. About 20 minutes, DNF.
4BLD: 5 attempts? Best time: about 6:30. Almost did a mo3! 2nd solve was 3 corners off.
3BLD: approximately 250 attempts. Mean ~= 50? 55? I can't know.
MultiBLD: 1 attempt. 0 cubes out of 4 due to continuous distractions xD

Soooo yes. I've spent a lot of time cubing this week. A lot really a lot.
If you do mean * solves for every category and add it up, it sums a total of:
*Almost 13 hours. In one week. 7 days. That's 168 hours. Of which I spent around 60 sleeping. OMG. I don't even want to calculate how many hours I've spent scrambling.
*
And that, my fellow cubers, is what I call insanity.
I beat these PBs:
Pyraminx: ao5 = 3.64.
3x3: Single = 5.97
3BLD: check my signature xd


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry for the PB spam:
Clock avg of 5: 6.72 PB
7.17, 6.41, 6.59, (8.11), (6.26) 

also 7.39 ao12 PB


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 17, 2017)

4x4 PBs

43.514 mo3
45.781 ao5
47.770 ao12
49.482 ao50
49.912 ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 17, 2017)

59.20 5x5 single! Finally sub-1, with G perm lol


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 17, 2017)

My best accomplishment was at Clifton Winter 2017. I won feet with a 48.65 and a 40.96 single. It put me 3rd in the USA for single and 4th in the USA for average! Somehow, the same day, I got a 2.52 average in 2x2 finals and got 3rd place. They were my first podiums.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 17, 2017)

TCCuber said:


> My best accomplishment was at Clifton Winter 2017. I won feet with a 48.65 and a 40.96 single. It put me 3rd in the USA for single and 4th in the USA for average! Somehow, the same day, I got a 2.52 average in 2x2 finals and got 3rd place. They were my first podiums.



GJ Tommy and welcome to the forums!


----------



## VenomCubing (Feb 17, 2017)

my first sub 15! 14.65! Still trying to average sub 20 though.


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 17, 2017)

asacuber said:


> GJ Tommy and welcome to the forums!


Thanks! Excited to be part of the speedsolving.com community!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 17, 2017)

Clock in the morning went muy bueno
Best 5.10
mo3: 6.40
ao5: 6.60 PB [7.19, 6.70, (5.30), (9.12), 5.89] //super lucky!!!
ao12: 7.15 PB
ao50: 8.25 PB


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 17, 2017)

got some Feet PBs and now my single, avg5 and avg12 only consist of the numbers 0, 1, and 9: single is 1:01.91, avg5 is 1:11.01, avg12 is 1:19.01


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 17, 2017)

1:04.20 Ao12 on Megaminx


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 18, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-17
avg of 12: 5.76

Time List:
1. (4.56) F L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 U L2 D2 R' D' B2 R2 
2. 6.23 L2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' D' L' B' D2 R2 B D' U F' 
3. 5.95 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' U' L' F D2 R2 U R' B' U2 R U2 
4. 5.53 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B R U2 B U' L2 U 
5. 5.04 L2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 F D F' U2 L B' F L2 D' 
6. 5.87 L2 D2 L' U' B' D2 L' F D' R B2 L B2 R' U2 L F2 L U2 R F' 
7. 6.24 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L U F2 L' F L' D' L' 
8. (8.42) B2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L D' L U' R D F R' F2 U2 
9. 6.24 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 B U2 R2 U B L U2 F D2 R' 
10. 6.09 R' B' R F B L U L2 B L' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 
11. 5.58 U' R2 D B2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 D B D2 F L' D2 B' D2 R' U 
12. 4.78 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L B R B F R2 B' R D2 U2


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 18, 2017)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-17
> avg of 12: 5.76
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Great job Bill! I didn't realize it was you so I was about to say please stop faking lol. I'm so impressed and you really deserve more attention in the cubing community! What is your 3x3 global average and your 4x4 global average?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Lost 8 nrs today, probably gonna lose more tomorrow.

Failed 6, 7 was ok, sorry i disappointed those who chose me for fantasy

Accomplishment only because uwr for most nrs lost is fun


----------



## kake123 (Feb 18, 2017)

First sub-10 single!!! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-18
single: 8.94

Time List:
1. 8.94 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 F' R2 F' D2 L' D' F' U2 B


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 18, 2017)

55.71 4x4 single with Yau, really lucky but I'm getting there

e: ok what 50.32 single


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 18, 2017)

Had a really good 3x3 session yesterday, best yet. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-18
avg of 12: 9.02

Time List:
1. 8.33 D2 B' U' L2 F' R2 F2 U D' L' R2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 F B2 R2 
2. 9.42 B D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D B2 D B2 F' U' F' R2 U L' F L2 
3. (9.97) L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 F' L' B2 L2 D' U' 
4. (8.18) F D' F B' R2 U' B L' D' F D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 
5. 9.16 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 F' L' R D F L U L R2 F 
6. 8.65 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 L' U' L2 D2 L2 B' D F' U L 
7. 9.31 F2 L U2 B U D2 B' D' R2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 F' 
8. 9.00 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D B D2 F D L F U2 L' F R2 
9. 9.28 R D2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R D2 U' L U2 L' B L' R2 U' R2 F2 
10. 8.71 D' R2 U' F' L' D' L2 B U' F2 L2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 
11. 8.59 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 D L' D2 U' B L B' R B2 F 
12. 9.73 L2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 R U' F' L2 D R2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D L2

+ 9.53 Ao50 + 9.70 Ao100 + 9.98 Ao1000


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 18, 2017)

Couple of 3x3 PBs

11.175 ao12
12.085 ao50

Edit: 11.966 ao50 and 12.048 ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sub-4.5 official skewb avg wtf

Also ~15.36 OH avg wtf

Also i made the final in singapore open for the first time!


----------



## asacuber (Feb 19, 2017)

4.48 skewb PB ao12:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-19
avg of 12: 4.48

Time List:
1. 4.62 R' U L' R U L' R' L 
2. 5.06 R' B L' U R B U' R' 
3. 3.84 U' L' B L' B U' R' B' 
4. 4.92 L' R' L U L B' L' R' L 
5. 4.16 U' L U R L B L' R' 
6. 4.21 R' L' R U' L' U' L R L' 
7. (3.71) L' R B U L U' L' R 
8. 4.80 B L U' L U' L R' U' 
9. 4.39 B R B U' L B' U' R 
10. (5.44) L U L' U L' U R U B R' 
11. 4.10 R' U R' B L U' L' B 
12. 4.70 U R' L' R L' U' L U'


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 19, 2017)

learning ZZ
tried an EOline FMC kind of thing
8 moves first try

ok


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 19, 2017)

First sub 10 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-19
avg of 5: 9.97
Time List:
1. (8.67) B R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 L D' B2 F R2 F U B2 L R2 
2. 10.83 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 R U' L2 U2 R U F L R' U' 
3. 9.56 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R D' U2 B2 F' R U' L B' 
4. (11.44) L' D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' D B U' F L R B D 
5. 9.49 L U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F U L D2 L D' F' L2 R' D'


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 19, 2017)

Finally got my WeiLong GTS tensions correct again, broke all but my average of 100 PB:
12.69 Single (Refreshed the page and lost the scramble), 19.12 Ao5, and 21.05 Ao12! Now I just need to do more 4x4 and I can start learning some CLL for 2x2, and 5x5 stuff as well...




Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 5:* 19.12
1. (25.17) B2 R F U' D' L2 F' B2 R D R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 
2. 18.32 D' F U F2 L' F2 L' U' R L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 
3. 18.95 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L' D2 L' R D' F' U' B' 
4. (15.89) B L2 R2 B' L2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U L B2 L' D U' B' R2 D 
5. 20.10 B U2 L2 B D2 U2 F D2 B R2 F2 L' D' B F L U R2 B2 U L'
*Average of 12:* 21.05
1. 18.32 D' F U F2 L' F2 L' U' R L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 
2. 18.95 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L' D2 L' R D' F' U' B' 
3. (15.89) B L2 R2 B' L2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U L B2 L' D U' B' R2 D 
4. 20.10 B U2 L2 B D2 U2 F D2 B R2 F2 L' D' B F L U R2 B2 U L' 
5. (26.77) U2 B R2 F R2 B R2 D2 U2 B U2 L' U2 B R' B' F' R2 D' R2 U2 
6. 23.75 F R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B F L2 D F R B F' U R D F U 
7. 23.54 F' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 L2 U' F L' D' B' U R2 B2 L D 
8. 20.62+ F2 D R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D F L' D' F' L' U2 F' R2 B L2 
9. 21.23 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D L D2 L2 B' U B2 F' L' D L' 
10. 24.99 F2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' R B' U2 L R U' B L' U 
11. 18.98 D F2 R' F U2 B2 R B L U' D F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' 
12. 19.97 U2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 F' R2 F' D' U' F2 L' F' L2 F R' U' B'


----------



## CLL Smooth (Feb 20, 2017)

I told myself I wouldn't count 2x2 pbs if they weren't stackmatted. Whatever, at least I'm counting pick-up. 1/5/12 pbs: 1.050/3.010/3.658


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2017)

1:29 master pyra single, what are some methods to solve this thing? Currently using reduction to skewb, but I have bad algs for center twisting.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 20, 2017)

Got a moyu magnetic skewb and pyraminx, they're godly

PB Pyra ao12 with it:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-20
avg of 12: 4.41

Time List:
1. 3.76 U' B' U L' B L B R' r' b
2. 4.96 U R' B' U' L R U' L' B' l r b'
3. 4.12 U B U' L B' U' L U' l' u
4. 3.48 U L' B' L R' L' R U l' b u'
5. 3.95 U B L' U' L U' B' L b u
6. (3.17) U L R U B' U L B' U' l' r'
7. 5.18 U R B' R U' R L R l' r' b
8. (5.56) R' L B R' L B' R U' l' r' b
9. 5.21 U' R L B R' B' L B l r' u'
10. 3.86 L' U' L' B' L' B' L B' l' r' b
11. 4.64 U L' B L U' R' L' B r' b' u
12. 4.85 R U B R U B' U B l' r' b'

also 3.85 ao5 in there somewhere lol

Fun fact:

PB is 3.83 ao5
2nd best is 3.84
3rd best is 3.85(i think it is twice now lol)

Also first five solves with moyu magnetic skewb:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-20
avg of 5: 4.24

Time List:
1. 3.87 R' B L B' R U' B' U'
2. (6.10) U' R' L' B' U' R' L' B L
3. 3.40 R B L R L R' B' L'
4. (3.14) L' B U B' R L B' R L
5. 5.43 B L' U R B' U' B R

lolwut

Edit:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-20
avg of 5: 3.34

Time List:
1. (4.20) R' L' B' U' R B' U B' 
2. 3.82 R' U L R' L B' R U 
3. (2.33) R L R' L' R' L U' L 
4. 2.88 L B' L U' R' U L U' 
5. 3.31 R U B' R L' U B L'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-20
avg of 12: 3.82

Time List:
1. 2.48 U R L' U R L B' R' 
2. 3.67 R U' R U L' U' L R L' 
3. 2.56 L R B' R' L' B L' R L 
4. (6.80) B U' R L U B' R L' R' 
5. 4.00 L' R B U B U L U 
6. 3.35 B U' L R B L' U' L U 
7. 4.59 B L B U R' B R L' 
8. 6.60 L U' R B L' B' U' R' L 
9. 4.20 R' L' B' U' R B' U B' 
10. 3.82 R' U L R' L B' R U 
11. (2.33) R L R' L' R' L U' L 
12. 2.88 L B' L U' R' U L U'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-20
avg of 25: 4.41

Time List:
1. 4.79 L' R L U B R U B L' 
2. 5.33 L R B' R' U' R B L' R 
3. 5.54 B' U R B U' R' U' R 
4. 4.29 L' R B' L U R U L 
5. 4.00 U R B' R L' B' R' B L 
6. 5.22 L' B' U R U R L R' U 
7. (2.48) U R L' U R L B' R' 
8. 3.67 R U' R U L' U' L R L' 
9. 2.56 L R B' R' L' B L' R L 
10. (6.80) B U' R L U B' R L' R' 
11. 4.00 L' R B U B U L U 
12. 3.35 B U' L R B L' U' L U 
13. 4.59 B L B U R' B R L' 
14. 6.60 L U' R B L' B' U' R' L 
15. 4.20 R' L' B' U' R B' U B' 
16. 3.82 R' U L R' L B' R U 
17. (2.33) R L R' L' R' L U' L 
18. 2.88 L B' L U' R' U L U' 
19. 3.31 R U B' R L' U B L' 
20. (7.74) R U' R B' L R B' U' R' 
21. 4.36 L' B' U B L' R' L R' 
22. 6.23 L U R' L' B L R' B' 
23. 3.11 R U L B' U' R' U' B' R 
24. 5.03 L B R' L' B L R' B' R 
25. 5.72 B L' R' B U R L' U L' U'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-20
avg of 50: 4.77

Time List:
1. 4.75 L' B U' L U' B' R' L' 
2. 5.28 U' B' L' B R' U' R' B 
3. 3.71 B R' B' U' L' U R' L' 
4. 4.75 L B L U B' L' R' U L' 
5. 5.16 U B U' B L' R' L U 
6. 6.72 L R' B' U L R' B R L 
7. 5.64 B' R' B' U L' R' L' U R 
8. (6.81) L' U R L R' B U' L' 
9. (1.87) U' R' B R B' U L R L' 
10. 4.84 B U B' U' L B' U' B' 
11. (9.11) R B R L' R' L' R' U B 
12. 4.98 U L U' B R' L R B U 
13. 5.00 B' R B R' L' U R' B' U 
14. 6.17 L' R B L' R L B U 
15. 4.32 R' B R' B' R' L R' L' 
16. 5.43 B U' B L U' R' L' B' U 
17. 2.70 R L R B U B L B' R' 
18. 4.03 L' U B U R U' R B' L' 
19. 5.71 U L' R L' B U R U B 
20. 6.69 L U' B R' U' L' B' R L 
21. 6.24 R B' R' B' U' B R' L U' 
22. 4.17 B R' L' R B' R L' R' 
23. 3.05 B' L R' B R L B' R U' 
24. 4.57 R' B U B R' B' R' B' U 
25. 4.87 L R' U L U' L' U' B' U 
26. 5.56 L B L' U' L U' R U' 
27. 5.48 R B R' B' U B U' R 
28. 4.07 U L' B R B' R U' L 
29. (7.72) B' U' L' B U' B R B 
30. 4.45 U' L B U' R U R L' R 
31. 6.44 L R' U L' B' L' U' L' 
32. 4.79 L' R L U B R U B L' 
33. 5.33 L R B' R' U' R B L' R 
34. 5.54 B' U R B U' R' U' R 
35. 4.29 L' R B' L U R U L 
36. 4.00 U R B' R L' B' R' B L 
37. 5.22 L' B' U R U R L R' U 
38. (2.48) U R L' U R L B' R' 
39. 3.67 R U' R U L' U' L R L' 
40. 2.56 L R B' R' L' B L' R L 
41. 6.80 B U' R L U B' R L' R' 
42. 4.00 L' R B U B U L U 
43. 3.35 B U' L R B L' U' L U 
44. 4.59 B L B U R' B R L' 
45. 6.60 L U' R B L' B' U' R' L 
46. 4.20 R' L' B' U' R B' U B' 
47. 3.82 R' U L R' L B' R U 
48. (2.33) R L R' L' R' L U' L 
49. 2.88 L B' L U' R' U L U' 
50. 3.31 R U B' R L' U B L'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-20
avg of 100: 4.95

Time List:
1. 4.62 R' U L' R U L' R' L 
2. 5.06 R' B L' U R B U' R' 
3. 3.84 U' L' B L' B U' R' B' 
4. 4.92 L' R' L U L B' L' R' L 
5. 4.16 U' L U R L B L' R' 
6. 4.21 R' L' R U' L' U' L R L' 
7. 3.71 L' R B U L U' L' R 
8. 4.80 B L U' L U' L R' U' 
9. 4.39 B R B U' L B' U' R 
10. 5.44 L U L' U L' U R U B R' 
11. 4.10 R' U R' B L U' L' B 
12. 4.70 U R' L' R L' U' L U' 
13. 5.44 R U' B' R B R U B R' 
14. 6.81 U B L' U' R U' L' R' 
15. 5.95 L' U' R' B L R' U B' L' 
16. 6.24 L' B R B R U L R U' 
17. 4.43 B' R' U B' L' U' L' U' R 
18. 5.60 U' B U R B' L B L' R 
19. 5.52 B' R U' B' L U L' R' 
20. (8.83) R U L U' B' U' R' L' U' 
21. 3.87 R' B L B' R U' B' U' 
22. 6.10 U' R' L' B' U' R' L' B L 
23. 3.40 R B L R L R' B' L' 
24. 3.14 L' B U B' R L B' R L 
25. 5.43 B L' U R B' U' B R 
26. (9.00) B R' L' U B R' L' U 
27. 6.66 L U B U' L' U' R' L' 
28. 3.45 U R B L U' B' U L' B' 
29. 5.57 B' R B' R' B' U L' R' 
30. 4.55 R L U' B' L R' U B 
31. 4.20 L' R' B' U' L' B U' R' L' 
32. 4.12 U' B R' B R' B L U 
33. 4.64 U L' B' R' U' L R L' 
34. 6.63 L U' R' L' U B L' B' L' 
35. 5.49 U' L' R' U L' U R U' R 
36. 5.55 L R' L U' R' U' B' L 
37. 5.54 B U' L B R B R U 
38. 5.89 U' L B L B' R' L U L' 
39. 4.91 U B L' B U' R' L' R' B' 
40. 5.60 B' L U L' R' B L U L 
41. 6.54 L' U B' L' R' U B' L' U 
42. 4.52 U B' R U' R L B' U 
43. 3.59 L U B' U' L' B L U L' 
44. 6.84 U' L' B R U' L U' R' 
45. 5.17 R B' U L' B' R B' L B' 
46. 4.75 L' B U' L U' B' R' L' 
47. 5.28 U' B' L' B R' U' R' B 
48. 3.71 B R' B' U' L' U R' L' 
49. 4.75 L B L U B' L' R' U L' 
50. 5.16 U B U' B L' R' L U 
51. 6.72 L R' B' U L R' B R L 
52. 5.64 B' R' B' U L' R' L' U R 
53. 6.81 L' U R L R' B U' L' 
54. (1.87) U' R' B R B' U L R L' 
55. 4.84 B U B' U' L B' U' B' 
56. (9.11) R B R L' R' L' R' U B 
57. 4.98 U L U' B R' L R B U 
58. 5.00 B' R B R' L' U R' B' U 
59. 6.17 L' R B L' R L B U 
60. 4.32 R' B R' B' R' L R' L' 
61. 5.43 B U' B L U' R' L' B' U 
62. (2.70) R L R B U B L B' R' 
63. 4.03 L' U B U R U' R B' L' 
64. 5.71 U L' R L' B U R U B 
65. 6.69 L U' B R' U' L' B' R L 
66. 6.24 R B' R' B' U' B R' L U' 
67. 4.17 B R' L' R B' R L' R' 
68. 3.05 B' L R' B R L B' R U' 
69. 4.57 R' B U B R' B' R' B' U 
70. 4.87 L R' U L U' L' U' B' U 
71. 5.56 L B L' U' L U' R U' 
72. 5.48 R B R' B' U B U' R 
73. 4.07 U L' B R B' R U' L 
74. (7.72) B' U' L' B U' B R B 
75. 4.45 U' L B U' R U R L' R 
76. 6.44 L R' U L' B' L' U' L' 
77. 4.79 L' R L U B R U B L' 
78. 5.33 L R B' R' U' R B L' R 
79. 5.54 B' U R B U' R' U' R 
80. 4.29 L' R B' L U R U L 
81. 4.00 U R B' R L' B' R' B L 
82. 5.22 L' B' U R U R L R' U 
83. (2.48) U R L' U R L B' R' 
84. 3.67 R U' R U L' U' L R L' 
85. (2.56) L R B' R' L' B L' R L 
86. 6.80 B U' R L U B' R L' R' 
87. 4.00 L' R B U B U L U 
88. 3.35 B U' L R B L' U' L U 
89. 4.59 B L B U R' B R L' 
90. 6.60 L U' R B L' B' U' R' L 
91. 4.20 R' L' B' U' R B' U B' 
92. 3.82 R' U L R' L B' R U 
93. (2.33) R L R' L' R' L U' L 
94. 2.88 L B' L U' R' U L U' 
95. 3.31 R U B' R L' U B L' 
96. (7.74) R U' R B' L R B' U' R' 
97. 4.36 L' B' U B L' R' L R' 
98. 6.23 L U R' L' B L R' B' 
99. 3.11 R U L B' U' R' U' B' R 
100. 5.03 L B R' L' B L R' B' R



whew. all pbs


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Solved a 4x4 axis cube that I won. Was easier than expected and even got DP lol


----------



## spiderdud3 (Feb 20, 2017)

got a 7 second single today, 6 second 2x2 pb 7 second pb 2x2 average


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow I actually broke 5x5 PBs, something that never happens

1:13.54 avg5
1:18.17 avg12
Still as inconsistent as ever...


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 21, 2017)

Sub-50 single with 2GLL finish lol.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-21
single: 46.75

Time List:
1. 46.75 L' B' R U' D' B D2 R' L2 B' R2 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F R2 Fw2 R2 U2 D' F' B2 Rw2 F' Rw D2 B' Rw2 R2 U2 F2 Uw L2 Uw2 Fw' F R' Fw


----------



## Cale S (Feb 21, 2017)

7.77 square-1 single

(0, 5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) /


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 21, 2017)

why am i practising master pyra
stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 37.59
worst time: 1:15.89

current avg5: 44.72 (σ = 5.24)
best avg5: 44.72 (σ = 5.24)

current avg12: 51.97 (σ = 7.61)
best avg12: 51.97 (σ = 7.61)

session avg: 52.40 (σ = 7.36)
session mean: 53.07


----------



## asacuber (Feb 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-21
single: 1.63

Time List:
1. 1.63 U L' U' B' L' U' L U

skewb pb lol


----------



## Torch (Feb 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-21
avg of 12: 34.69

Time List:
1. 31.04 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F U' R' D B2 D L' B F2
2. 36.14 U2 D F2 L' B' L' B D2 R U2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2
3. 34.66 B2 U' L2 U' R' F' L F' D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F'
4. 39.63 L F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D' U' F' U L' U2 F R2 F' D'
5. 33.32 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 U' L' R2 F2 L2 U B D' B' F' R2
6. (41.66) R' L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F L' D' U F' U' R
7. 34.80 U' L2 B2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 D B' D F2 R F2 U2 L' D'
8. 38.04 B2 D2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D F R' D L R2 D L2 D' B' R2
9. 35.70 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R B2 L' R B2 D U' R' B' D' F2 D' F R2 U
10. (30.15) F' L2 D2 B L2 F R2 B L2 B L2 U' F R2 B' D L' U' L F'
11. 32.28 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 B D2 F' R' D' F2 U2 F' L2 R D2 L
12. 31.31 F2 R B' L2 F2 L B2 D' L F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D'

This is just going to make it even more disappointing when I don't get NR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 21, 2017)

feet practise for Hamburg 2017

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-21
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 29.30
worst: 45.70

mean of 3
current: 37.53 (σ = 3.31)
best: 31.84 (σ = 2.76)

avg of 5
current: 38.48 (σ = 1.72)
best: 33.28 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 12
current: 36.75 (σ = 3.12)
best: 35.59 (σ = 3.69)

Average: 36.97 (σ = 3.85)
Mean: 36.98

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 42.16 L' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 R D R' B' U2 L F R' D2 
2. 38.78 B D2 B' R2 B' D2 B' L2 F D2 B R' B2 F U R2 D' F' R' U B' 
3. 30.00 L R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B F2 L2 R B2 F' L D' L2 
4. 45.70 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B L' U2 B F' L2 U L' R B2 
5. 39.05 L' D2 B U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B L' U' F' L2 U' F U B2 
6. 31.44 U B2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 F' D2 R B' U B' F' U2 
7. 29.30 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' L U' R' F2 D2 B' U2 R D U2 
8. 34.77 F R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 F R B R' F D' F D2 F' 
9. 37.55 D2 B' R2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 L D' B R2 F L B F U 
10. 42.88 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B D2 B F L2 F L D' B2 U L' B L' D2 R B 
11. 32.25 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 B L2 R2 B2 U B U2 L2 D R B' L2 D' F 
12. 37.58 D' L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U F2 U2 F' U2 R' D L' D' L D L2 B 
13. 42.56 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 U' R F U B U' L U2 R 
14. 39.93 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B U' L' F2 U2 R U2 L' F D 
15. 33.61 R' U B D2 B2 R U D2 L R2 U R2 F2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 D 
16. 34.06 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B U L U L2 D R D 
17. 32.16 L2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B' R' D2 B2 R2 D' U R U B 
18. 43.34 U2 B L2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B F D L D2 F2 U2 F2 L' B D' U' 
19. 29.65 F' D R2 F' R B2 U2 F' U L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 B2 R' 
20. 38.02 D L U2 B R U2 F' R L U B2 U B2 D B2 U D2 F2 L' 
21. 40.47 U L2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 D B2 U2 R' U F L B' F U L R2 U2 
22. 36.60 F R2 B2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F2 R' B L' B' R' F' U' R' F' 
23. 38.84 U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F U' B' L' U B2 L B R' B' R' 
24. 39.99 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' F' U2 L' D B' L' F D' U B2 
25. 33.77 U D2 F R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' B F U' R B2 F2 U2 B'



better than I thought, pretty happy about that avg5 and avg12! the second 29 was fullstep.


----------



## Torch (Feb 21, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> feet practise for Hamburg 2017
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-21
> solves/total: 25/25
> ...



Good luck this weekend!


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 21, 2017)

Apparently my Yuxin Blue is starting to break in now. It also helped that I realized I had tensions way too loose.

40.29 gj single
47.90 pb ao12
50.21 pb ao100

Still have problems locking up a lot on the inner layers.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 21, 2017)

Torch said:


> Good luck this weekend!


Thank you! Haopefully I can improve atleast 1 NR, preferable the average. Maybe WR top10?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 22, 2017)

pyra
stats: (hide)
number of times: 157/157
best time: 2.92
worst time: 9.68

current avg5: 6.04 (σ = 1.66)
best avg5: 4.28 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 5.69 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 4.71 (σ = 0.77)

current avg50: 5.32 (σ = 0.84)
best avg50: 5.10 (σ = 0.73)

current avg100: 5.32 (σ = 0.94)
best avg100: 5.23 (σ = 0.85)

session avg: 5.39 (σ = 0.90)
session mean: 5.47


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2017)

very good feet avgs:

25.06 L R U2 R U2 F2 L U2 F2 R B' D2 R U L2 B D U R B'

antisune PLL skip, essentially the same LL as on the feet WR lol

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-22
mean of 3: 31.33

Time List:
1. 28.91 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U R D U2 F2 R F' U B2 R2 B2
2. 32.15 F L' B2 U D2 B U2 D' R' U' D2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 R2
3. 32.93 U' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B U' B L' U F' D' R B' R

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-22
avg of 5: 32.27

Time List:
1. (38.56) D L D2 B2 U D' L' F2 B D' F2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2
2. (28.91) B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U R D U2 F2 R F' U B2 R2 B2
3. 32.15 F L' B2 U D2 B U2 D' R' U' D2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 R2
4. 32.93 U' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B U' B L' U F' D' R B' R
5. 31.73 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' R F D2 B D' U' R D' L' B2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-22
avg of 12: 33.85

Time List:
1. 33.44 B2 L R2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 F' D2 R D2 L2 U R' B D'
2. 38.56 D L D2 B2 U D' L' F2 B D' F2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2
3. (28.91) B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U R D U2 F2 R F' U B2 R2 B2
4. 32.15 F L' B2 U D2 B U2 D' R' U' D2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 R2
5. 32.93 U' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B U' B L' U F' D' R B' R
6. 31.73 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' R F D2 B D' U' R D' L' B2
7. (39.61) D' R' F' U' F2 R' D R' F' D' F2 L2 D F2 D B2 D F2 D' F2
8. 31.78 L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R B2 F L D U B' F' U L
9. 36.22 F' U2 F R D B R2 U' L' F2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D'
10. 36.53 B R2 B D2 F D2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 R D' U' B' R' F' R' B U
11. 31.13 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' D2 U R' D' R B R2 U R
12. 34.02 B2 U2 R2 L F2 U R F' L' B R2 L2 F R2 F R2 F D2 L2

 Part of a 36.45 avg50 aswell!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 23, 2017)

2 year anniversary of cubing


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 23, 2017)

I just realised I beat Evan Liu's official OH and skewb averages, I think this means I have no official nemesis now?

Idk how to check tho


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 23, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> I just realised I beat Evan Liu's official OH and skewb averages, I think this means I have no official nemesis now?
> 
> Idk how to check tho



I can't find the nemesis calculator but I guess use that and work out if you beat the ones on the list by now (since it's using an export from October or something)


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 23, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I can't find the nemesis calculator but I guess use that and work out if you beat the ones on the list by now (since it's using an export from October or something)


That only checks if i beat my previous nemeses, there could be new people who nemesised me.


----------



## Torch (Feb 23, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> I just realised I beat Evan Liu's official OH and skewb averages, I think this means I have no official nemesis now?
> 
> Idk how to check tho



Since you're 46th in the world for FMC mean, just check everyone ranked 1-45 and make sure you beat them in something.


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 23, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-23
avg of 5: 24.12

Time List:
1. 24.62 Uw2 Rw Fw Rw2 R B L' B' D Uw L Rw' B F Fw2 D' B' Uw2 F D Uw2 L Rw D2 F Fw2 L2 F' U R2 D' B' L B F' R2 B R Rw' Fw' 
2. (23.34) Fw Uw Rw' Fw Uw' F' Uw2 Fw U2 F' U Uw' Rw' F2 R Rw Fw2 D2 U' Uw' R' F2 U2 L' Fw Uw2 U D F' L' Rw' R2 Fw R Rw2 B' Uw F B' L 
3. (35.25) R D R Fw' U Fw' R' L2 B D2 Uw2 Fw Uw R' Uw2 U' B' R Uw2 R D Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' U' D Rw' D' L2 Fw2 Rw B2 R' L Fw L' Fw F D' 
4. 24.08 Fw2 B F Uw2 F' Fw2 L2 U D2 R' L' F B2 R2 Rw Uw L D2 Rw' B' F' R D2 Rw B Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R' F2 R2 Rw2 D U2 L' F' U' L Fw2 
5. 23.66 F2 Fw' B' L U2 D B L2 Rw' Fw' D B' Rw' B' L' F2 U2 F2 Fw2 R' Fw Rw D2 B' L F' B' Rw R' L U2 Uw Rw' U L Rw2 U F L' Fw2


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 23, 2017)

cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-23
> avg of 5: 24.12
> 
> Time List:
> ...



10 parities right


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 23, 2017)

9.75 ao12 o.0


----------



## Torch (Feb 23, 2017)

34.56, 27.09, 30.14 = 30.60 Feet mo3

Lost the scrambles; the 34 was WV, the other two were fullstep.


----------



## Meow (Feb 24, 2017)

Torch said:


> 34.56, 27.09, 30.14 = 30.60 Feet mo3
> 
> Lost the scrambles; the 34 was WV, the other two were fullstep.


Gj. Also wv is fullstep


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 24, 2017)

yay a 6, haven't got a sub-7 solve since my sub-6 solve

1. 6.54 U2 L F' U D R D2 L2 F' L' D2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2
x y2 L D' R D'
R' U R U' y' L U L'
U' R U' R' U L' U' L
U2 F' U' F U R U' R'
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'

EDIT: wowe pbs

stats: (hide)
number of times: 109/109
best time: 6.54
worst time: 17.93

current avg5: 11.53 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 8.49 (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 10.24 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 9.39 (σ = 1.50)

current avg50: 10.31 (σ = 0.93)
best avg50: 10.15 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 10.28 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 10.22 (σ = 1.07)

session avg: 10.29 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 10.34


----------



## kake123 (Feb 24, 2017)

4x4 PB avg50? Most likely

single
best: 47.71
worst: 1:12.83

mean of 3
current: 55.07 (σ = 4.07)
best: 52.82 (σ = 3.64)

avg of 5
current: 55.96 (σ = 1.52)
best: 54.69 (σ = 1.57)

avg of 12
current: 57.04 (σ = 3.39)
best: 55.13 (σ = 3.20)

avg of 50
current: *57.39* (σ = 4.11)
best: 57.39 (σ = 4.11)

Average: 57.39 (σ = 4.11)
Mean: 57.62



Spoiler: Scrambles from csTimer



Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-24
avg of 50: 57.39

Time List:
1. 54.64 R' Rw2 F B Fw' Rw' B' R2 B2 F U' Uw R Fw2 L Fw2 U' Fw2 R' U2 Fw' D2 Fw2 D' U' Fw' B Rw2 F2 B D' Fw L' Rw2 Fw D2 F2 B2 D' Fw
2. 49.02 L' U2 Rw' F R B2 Uw U2 B2 L Uw2 F2 Fw' Rw' B U2 D' L U2 Uw2 D Fw2 Rw U Uw2 D2 L' R2 Fw D2 L' U F R2 Fw L R' D2 F' Rw2
3. 56.29 R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2 L B2 D2 U L' Rw2 Uw2 R Uw2 Fw' B D B' D2 B2 Uw2 R' B' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F' Fw U' Rw2 F2 Rw U D R' D F L' D L'
4. 53.14 Uw' L' Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 R' F' Uw2 B2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 B2 U D L' U2 L' D L F' D' R U F2 Fw' Uw2 F Rw' D U2 Uw' L U' B'
5. 56.50 L U R' U2 F Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' D' Rw' B L U2 Fw' R Rw' Fw R L2 U' B' D2 U B' R' Fw2 Uw2 B U Fw2 Rw L2 D' Uw2 L2 R2 Fw2 Rw' R2
6. (1:10.46) Rw U Uw2 L2 Fw D2 Uw2 R Rw B' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 R U Uw Fw D Fw' L Fw B F2 L' Uw' L2 Fw' Rw2 U' B' Rw2 D B' Rw F2 D2 Uw2 L B
7. 54.64 Fw2 Rw2 B F' L2 B' U2 Fw' U' Uw' R' U2 R2 L' B' D Fw' R' Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw R' U2 Fw L B2 Fw' F' U R2 D U2 Uw Fw' U D' B2 R2 Fw2
8. 55.44 F D L Rw' B F' R Uw2 B L2 U R Rw' U' D L D2 B' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw' Uw D Rw L' B F' U' Fw2 L2 R F2 Rw2 D2 Uw R' D' Rw F'
9. 56.13 R' U2 Rw Fw2 B L2 D2 U B D2 R Rw F B' Uw R D Fw2 B Rw' D2 R2 Fw2 U2 D2 R B2 Uw' U2 B Fw' L2 U' R' B Uw' D U R L
10. 1:01.78 B2 L D2 B Uw2 B2 R Uw' D2 R B' Uw' L2 F Rw R2 Fw B2 U' Uw Rw D L' R B' Fw' D U2 L2 Fw L' Rw R2 D Fw Uw' B2 L Uw2 B
11. (48.80) R' B D' B2 F Rw F' L2 F B' U Fw Rw' L2 R Uw2 D2 Fw' B' U' R Rw2 F' D' Uw' B' Uw' F2 Rw L U2 R' L2 Uw2 D2 F B2 Fw2 D Rw'
12. 53.65 R U2 D2 R L' F Fw R' F2 Rw2 F' Rw' Uw' Rw' R Uw' R' F' B2 R2 D U Fw U2 Uw F2 B' Fw2 U D2 B2 U' Fw' Rw' L2 Uw' U' Rw' D' U
13. (1:06.84) Rw' Fw' D2 L2 Uw' Fw2 R2 U2 R' U B2 Rw' Fw2 F2 R' U Rw L' U' D' Uw R Uw' F R2 L B2 Rw2 D2 L' Fw' L2 Fw' F Uw' Rw D' L2 Rw2 B'
14. 52.37 R2 D2 Uw' R B U2 Uw' R D F2 U2 B2 D2 F' Uw2 D2 B L' U' B' U2 Uw' Fw D' Uw2 F2 L R' U Rw L2 B2 L2 D' L B R' D' Rw2 Fw2
15. 59.05 L' F2 Rw2 F R' D2 U Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 D2 Uw Fw Uw R2 L' D Rw2 B L' Fw B2 Uw Rw B F2 Rw2 D2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw' D Rw' Uw Rw U Rw D'
16. 1:01.23 U' D' R U2 B' Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw' R' F2 R2 B Fw2 U' Rw2 F' B Rw U2 R2 Rw2 L2 B' F2 Rw D' U' Fw' D2 R U2 R' B2 R' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2
17. 56.81 R2 L' Uw' F' D2 F' D2 U Fw U2 F' B U' F2 D2 L Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 B' D2 U2 L2 D' Uw Fw' F2 Uw2 F B' U R F' Uw F Rw' F2 B Fw2
18. 1:05.06 D' R Fw U Rw2 U' F U2 Rw B Rw B' U' F2 Fw U' Fw' F' L B2 D2 R Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 F2 Fw Rw2 L2 Fw L' D2 F L U D' R2 D Uw'
19. 1:01.00 U' L D2 B2 L' R' Fw2 L2 U' B2 D R D Fw R2 Uw L' U2 Fw L' D Fw2 B2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw R B F' Fw' R Rw' Uw Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw R F'
20. 57.30 R U' Uw L2 Fw L' Fw U2 R' Rw F2 L2 Rw B' Rw2 D U R' L Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw Rw B U' R2 U2 L' D' Rw2 F' B2 R2 Fw Uw U F D' U
21. (48.84) R F2 Uw' Rw' F2 R Rw2 L F R' B' Uw F2 Uw2 B Fw F' Uw L' B2 R Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw U Fw' U2 L' Rw' Uw' F2 U' F2 Fw Rw R
22. 1:06.58 F Uw Fw' R2 U2 R L Fw2 U2 Fw' L Rw' F' Fw' L Rw2 Fw D2 U' R' Uw L' Fw' F' Uw R L2 F' Fw B2 D2 B Rw' F Fw2 B2 Rw' F Uw D'
23. 52.93 D2 L2 Rw2 F L' F L' Rw U' Rw' L2 Fw F' Uw' R2 L B' D' R2 B' Rw' B U2 Uw2 R D U' R Rw B' Fw2 Rw' L2 F' Rw B Fw' L' Rw D'
24. 54.57 Rw' F B' L' B L2 D2 R' Uw L2 Fw U2 B2 Rw' F2 Fw' D' R' L Uw D2 Rw B U2 Uw2 F2 B Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw F Uw U' F B' D2 Fw F L'
25. (1:12.83) Uw2 U2 D' Fw' Rw L2 R D U R2 Uw2 L2 F' U' D2 Rw2 B F2 Fw' Rw Fw Uw B' U R L2 Uw' F Rw2 U' B' Rw2 Uw B2 D U' Rw2 F2 Fw' R
26. 53.26 Uw R' F U' B2 Fw2 D R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F2 L Uw' Rw Fw Uw' F' Rw2 R F2 Uw' R B2 L Rw2 Uw Fw' L2 R U B U' R2 Uw2 F' D' Rw D' Fw'
27. 1:00.66 D' Uw' F' U' D2 B2 D L' D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 R F' U' Fw R L2 D' B' Rw' Fw L U2 Rw2 L' B D' R L D' L Fw' D2 L2 D U Fw' R2 Uw2
28. 56.88 Fw' B2 D' R' Fw Uw R Uw2 Fw D' L' F2 L' B' R' U' B' D2 Rw' U2 Uw' Fw2 U2 L D' Rw D2 U Uw B D B Rw2 Uw L B' R' F D' R2
29. 56.76 R U2 Uw' L Fw2 B' R U2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw R' B' F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' L F2 Uw F' R L2 Uw' Rw2 U Uw F' R2 B2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F2 Fw
30. 1:02.92 U2 B F' L Rw2 Fw2 B' L' U2 B2 Rw U' F' D Uw R2 Fw' D2 Rw' Uw2 D U B' Uw2 D2 Rw Uw' R B' Uw2 F' Uw2 R' F Fw2 B' Uw' L' Rw2 F2
31. 55.15 R' D2 Rw' Uw F Rw F2 U' Fw2 Rw U' L' B' U2 Fw2 F' L B' Fw L' F' Rw Fw2 D L Rw Uw2 R' Fw2 L F' U L U2 R2 L2 Uw D U R
32. 1:02.87 Fw B2 Rw R2 L2 Uw D U Rw B Fw' Rw2 D' L Fw U' L2 R' Uw2 Rw B' F' Uw U' F2 Uw2 B' Fw' U2 D' R2 B2 F' L D R L' Rw' D R
33. 59.12 B Rw2 D' Rw2 B' R2 F Fw' Rw' L2 D' B' Fw2 R Rw2 B U Fw2 D F2 Rw' U2 R2 Uw2 U Rw' F' U2 Rw' D Uw' B2 F' R L2 U Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U
34. 1:00.33 U' R D Rw Fw Uw2 F' L Uw' L2 R' B D' F' D R L' Rw B U Uw Rw F R2 U L Uw2 L D2 Rw' L D2 Fw Uw' U' Fw Rw D F2 R2
35. 54.33 D2 Rw2 U2 Uw' F B Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw Uw L U' F2 U' Rw L' Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw B Fw' Rw Uw' D' F' Rw' U B2 Uw U2 L' R' B2 Uw' R B' Uw' U'
36. 56.78 F D Fw B' F' L2 D Rw2 R' L' U' Uw R B Fw' F2 D' Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' F2 U F U2 B Rw' B' R Uw B Uw2 L' R2 Fw L' U F'
37. (47.71) U D2 Fw2 Rw R Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 F' B' Rw' B2 Rw Fw' R2 Fw2 L Uw Rw2 U L B D' B L Uw B L2 D U Fw' D2 B Fw2 F' Rw D2 Uw2 F2
38. 1:00.95 U Uw' B2 D2 L Uw2 B U2 D' B2 F' L Uw' B' D2 F Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw F L2 B2 U' Uw D' B2 R2 D2 U2 B R' B2 D2 B2 R D Rw2 Uw'
39. 54.72 D B' Rw2 D U Rw2 D' Fw R2 Uw B' F2 R2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw' U2 D' F D2 F' R2 U2 Uw' Rw2 B2 L2 B' L' Fw2 R U2 B2 Uw R D2 Fw2 L' B2
40. 58.30 F' B R' U R B2 U Uw D2 Rw' F2 U2 D' R Fw D2 Uw' L2 Rw2 D Rw Fw F' U2 D' R' U R2 Uw' F' Fw' B L F' Uw B Uw' Fw Rw Uw'
41. 56.39 R' Rw B' F' Fw Rw' R2 Fw' Uw Rw B2 Uw' U D B' Uw L' F2 B2 L U Fw B' D2 Uw Rw Fw F' B' L Fw' D' B' Uw' B2 F' Fw' L' Uw' B'
42. 1:06.14 Rw' F2 R' B' F' R Fw' D Rw2 L F D' Uw Rw' L2 B2 D U' Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' D2 Rw' Uw2 L Uw U' Rw B' F2 Fw' U2 B' U' F' Fw Rw' R Fw'
43. 51.63 R2 Fw' L' B2 U2 B Uw2 D' R2 B R' Rw Fw' F' U2 Uw2 R Fw L' F2 U2 F' Fw' Uw Fw F L2 Fw' R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw F Fw U B2 D' R
44. 58.59 Uw F' U' Rw F' R Rw' U Fw' F D2 Rw' L2 B D Fw' Uw B' U' Rw U B' R' L' Rw Uw2 B D' B U' R U' F2 Uw Rw2 L Uw L B U'
45. 1:04.43 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 U L B Rw F B R B' Fw F L' Rw F' Uw R' U L' Uw2 U' D B R F' L' R Uw' F Uw U2 Rw' Uw' D2 B2 Rw Uw2 R2 D'
46. 54.30 F' R' F Rw2 Uw Fw F' Rw2 R' Fw F2 Rw2 F' L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' F R' D' Uw F2 Rw2 L' Uw' U Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 R' D2 F D' U Fw' R Rw2 D'
47. 57.28 U' R' F2 D2 Uw' L' Fw Rw2 U Rw' U L2 U2 B2 F' Uw' Fw' D' B L2 Uw R' L2 Rw D' U' Uw2 Fw' R2 F U Rw' B2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw R2 Uw'
48. 56.30 F B2 U2 B R' Fw2 D' L2 U' L R' D R' Fw2 F U' D2 Rw' L Uw2 D R' Fw U' Uw' Rw2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' B Uw' D Rw2 U' F2 Fw' B'
49. 58.38 Uw U B2 L' B2 D R L' B2 L' Uw2 F' Uw' D F L' B2 D B2 Fw2 F2 U Fw' R2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw' B' L2 D' R U' Fw' L2 B D' Rw' Uw' Fw2
50. 50.53 D' U Uw' L Rw' D B D' L B' F Uw' Fw' Uw2 D2 F' R' U2 R' Rw U L B Fw' L2 F R' F Rw2 F Uw Rw' Uw2 R' L' Uw F Fw2 D' B


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 24, 2017)

Started doing 6x6 after winning one last week at Singapore Open. Pb ao5 for the weekly forum comp

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-24
avg of 5: 3:44.351

Time List:
(3:25.606), (4:23.040), 3:38.455, 3:52.679, 3:41.918


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> Started doing 6x6 after winning one last week at Singapore Open. Pb ao5 for the weekly forum comp
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-24
> avg of 5: 3:44.351
> ...


Sub-3 by wesley open?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 24, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-3 by wesley open?


Perhaps


----------



## Torch (Feb 24, 2017)

Just did a Feet mean of 3 simulating a comp (judge, cube cover, inspection, etc.) and sub-NARed:

1. 34.99 B L2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 F' R U L' R2 B F' D'
2. 30.56 B' U2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 F D U2 R2 F R' B U B' L2 D
3. 40.56 L F' B U2 F2 L' F U D' R2 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B

= 35.37 mo3


----------



## Iggy (Feb 24, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-3 by wesley open?



Ooh Wesley open, when is that happening?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Iggy said:


> Ooh Wesley open, when is that happening?


supposedly in june, if he can find a venue.


----------



## Berd (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 24, 2017)

Consistency af, 5x5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-25
avg of 5: 1:43.78

Time List:
(1:54.05), 1:41.75, 1:41.10, (1:17.88), 1:48.47
PB single by 12 seconds


----------



## Torch (Feb 24, 2017)

hamfaceman said:


> Consistency af
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-25
> avg of 5: 1:43.78
> 
> ...


Um, event?


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 25, 2017)

Torch said:


> Um, event?


Oops, edited.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 25, 2017)

Feet PB: 1:05.08, 1:16.43, 1:19.54 = 1:13.68


----------



## Ianwubby (Feb 25, 2017)

3x3 PBs across the board over these past 3 days:


Spoiler: Single: 12.31



The only solve I kept the scramble for: F2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B F2 D B L2 D' U2 F' R U





Spoiler: Mo3: 14.46



Mean of 3: 14.46
1. 12.31
2. 17.89
3. 13.19





Spoiler: Ao5: 15.34



Average of 5: 15.34
1. 15.82
2. 17.02
3. (12.31)
4. (17.89)
5. 13.19





Spoiler: Ao12: 16.97



Average of 12: 16.97
1. 15.88
2. 18.73
3. (19.77)
4. 16.04
5. (15.34)
6. 16.62
7. 17.17
8. 16.39
9. 18.49
10. 18.18
11. 16.10
12. 16.09





Spoiler: Ao50: 18.19



Average of 50: 18.19
1. 18.40
2. 16.99
3. 18.85
4. 16.42
5. 20.76
6. 17.44
7. (23.71)
8. 16.25
9. (15.78)
10. 17.50
11. 18.61
12. 19.77
13. 18.73
14. 17.90
15. (21.24)
16. 18.97
17. 18.06
18. 16.63
19. 17.88
20. 16.90
21. 20.37
22. (15.88)
23. 18.73
24. 19.77
25. 16.04
26. (15.34)
27. 16.62
28. 17.17
29. 16.39
30. 18.49
31. 18.18
32. 16.10
33. 16.09
34. 18.64
35. 19.97
36. 19.05
37. 18.52
38. 17.75
39. 20.67
40. 20.97
41. 17.24
42. 20.86
43. (21.39)
44. 20.90
45. 18.21
46. 18.81
47. 17.02
48. 17.56
49. 17.63
50. 16.59





Spoiler: Ao100: 18.45



Average of 100: 18.45
1. 17.38
2. 16.11
3. 15.82
4. 17.02
5. (12.31)
6. 17.89
7. (13.19)
8. 19.19
9. 20.28
10. 21.09
11. 15.55
12. 20.13
13. 19.32
14. 18.38
15. (21.82)
16. 20.58
17. 17.60
18. (22.30)
19. (13.21)
20. 20.63
21. 19.70
22. (22.97)
23. 18.54
24. 19.78
25. (15.19)
26. 20.48
27. 19.62
28. 19.47
29. 19.15
30. 18.77
31. 18.19
32. 19.65
33. 18.40
34. 16.99
35. 18.85
36. 16.42
37. 20.76
38. 17.44
39. (23.71)
40. 16.25
41. 15.78
42. 17.50
43. 18.61
44. 19.77
45. 18.73
46. 17.90
47. 21.24
48. 18.97
49. 18.06
50. 16.63
51. 17.88
52. 16.90
53. 20.37
54. 15.88
55. 18.73
56. 19.77
57. 16.04
58. 15.34
59. 16.62
60. 17.17
61. 16.39
62. 18.49
63. 18.18
64. 16.10
65. 16.09
66. 18.64
67. 19.97
68. 19.05
69. 18.52
70. 17.75
71. 20.67
72. 20.97
73. 17.24
74. 20.86
75. 21.39
76. 20.90
77. 18.21
78. 18.81
79. 17.02
80. 17.56
81. 17.63
82. 16.59
83. 20.28
84. 17.00
85. 21.57
86. 19.15
87. 20.31
88. 18.60
89. (22.04)
90. 19.82
91. (14.69)
92. 19.55
93. 18.10
94. 20.10
95. 20.83
96. 15.59
97. 15.56
98. 18.13
99. 17.92
100. 17.88


Unfortunately the 12.31 was at school, so no video. I tried to reconstruct it without the video, but I couldn't figure out what the heck I did after the cross. I'm _pretty_ sure it ended with a PLL skip and no AUF.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 25, 2017)

PB ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-25
avg of 5: 3.57

Time List:
1. 3.89 U' L U' R B L' B' L U' l r b 
2. 3.56 U L R B' R' U' B' L' l r u' 
3. 3.26 U R U' B' L' B R B l' b' 
4. (4.85) L R' U' B' R' U R L' U l' r u' 
5. (3.20) U' L' B U' B L' U' B'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 25, 2017)

Started practicing again!

4x4 PB ao12: 45.37



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-25
avg of 12: 45.37

Time List:
1. 43.05 Fw' D Fw' Rw2 U2 F B2 L' D B' F2 Fw2 U F Fw2 Uw' B L2 F2 Rw Fw' D2 R2 L' F2 Fw' B' L2 D' Fw' L Fw2 R B' R' B2 L2 D' Fw F' 
2. 46.91 D U2 B2 Uw2 F2 L2 Uw U' Rw Fw' Uw B L Fw2 Rw2 L F2 Rw2 U2 Uw' Rw D' R' B2 R L' Uw2 B2 L Rw R' Uw2 L' U B' F2 Fw2 R' Fw Uw' 
3. 45.13 B' Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 Rw Uw' L2 F' U D' L2 Rw' R2 F2 R Uw' B Rw L' F' Uw' B F R U Fw L2 Uw' R2 F' R' F B2 L F U2 F2 Uw' F 
4. 44.22 F2 L F2 D' B2 U F' B2 L' B2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Fw Uw R2 D' F2 L' Uw' L F' Uw' U Fw2 U Rw' D' F' R2 Fw L2 Uw' R' L2 D' Fw' R D' R 
5. 43.73 U Rw F Rw Uw' D' R U F Uw' B L' Rw B U2 R Fw2 L' U2 R2 Fw B' U Rw' D' Fw2 B D F R Uw B' Rw Uw R2 B Rw' F2 B L 
6. 44.57 Uw U2 R' Fw Rw' F B2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Fw' D' Uw2 L2 B' L2 U' D2 Uw2 R D Uw' R' L' U D Rw2 Uw' U D' L' B' R' Rw' F B D' F D Rw' 
7. 47.35 R' D Uw2 Fw F' U' F2 Fw' R2 F2 R F2 D' R F D2 Fw U Fw R2 Fw B' L F Rw' U' L' R D R' F' L' D2 Rw' L' R' B2 Uw Rw2 D 
8. (49.67) L R2 Rw' Uw2 D2 B Fw2 Rw2 D2 L2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 D F L' Rw Uw' Rw2 R' F2 Uw B U2 Rw R D R2 Fw B2 L' F' Uw' D U' L Fw' Uw2 D 
9. (40.39) Rw2 R' L Uw' Fw' B' R' U F D' U2 B R L' F' Uw2 R2 D' L' F' Fw R L2 Rw' Fw B' Uw2 U2 F U' Uw' F2 Rw' L2 Uw' Rw2 D F Uw L' 
10. 47.49 Uw D' B' F2 Rw2 D L' F2 D Fw L2 R D R' Rw L D2 L' Uw2 Rw U F' R Rw2 B R' D' U' R' U' Rw Uw2 Rw2 R2 U L B' R2 D U 
11. 48.11 U Fw' U L Uw L F' Uw2 L F D' B' Rw' L Fw2 R B' Fw Uw U Rw' Uw D2 U2 F2 R L U2 Fw2 D2 L F2 B2 L Fw U' Rw' F' U2 L' 
12. 43.08 L' D2 Rw' L2 D R2 Uw' D' F2 L U Uw' L2 B2 L' F R' B2 L' Fw2 Rw' B' Fw D2 B Uw L2 R2 F U' Rw2 F' R2 Fw2 R2 Rw2 Uw U Rw D'


----------



## Torch (Feb 25, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Feet PB: 1:05.08, 1:16.43, 1:19.54 = 1:13.68


^this guy knows what's up


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 25, 2017)

Got a 6.75 at the meetup today, LL skip from a sledge hammer, 0.15 off PB.
I almost didn't get the LL skip though because I was hesitating orienting top layer edges before the F2L pair, but luckily I waited and did it after.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 25, 2017)

lol ttw

best avg 3/5 = 3.13
*2.79* L U' R' L B R L U' L' U B'
*5.49* U' B U B R' U' B U B' L' U
*2.89* L R L' R' L B' U R' U' B' U
*2.90* R L B U R' L U' R L' B' U'
*3.61* R L' B R L' U' B R' U L' R

skoob, pb


----------



## Cale S (Feb 26, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-25
avg of 12: 9.44

Time List:
1. (8.29) L2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 F' U' B F R' B L' B2 D L2 
2. 9.27 R2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B F2 D2 R2 F L' B' D' B2 R F' R2 U' F2 U 
3. 8.90 R' D2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L' F' L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 D 
4. (15.08) U L2 R2 B R2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B' L R B D R 
5. 10.25 R F2 R' D' R' B R' U2 F U2 R F2 U2 R L2 U2 L F2 R2 
6. 9.56 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B U' F' R' F2 U2 F D' F2 L 
7. 9.52 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D L' B F' D L2 D' L2 R' U L' F 
8. 9.15 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' F' U' B' U2 R' F L2 U' 
9. 9.05 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L U2 R F' R' D B' L D L 
10. 9.19 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 F U' R D2 L' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 
11. 8.79 R F' B' U2 R D' R2 L' B U F2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
12. 10.68 R F2 R F2 L' F2 L2 U2 R D2 B' L' R F' R2 U R2 B' F2


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 26, 2017)

Well I bought a WeiShi and a homemade WeiLong GTS M from @Jhahoua and the WeiLong is loose enough _and_ stable enough for use in OH; so I just broke some OH PB's in the first average with this cube.
18.38 Ao5, 20.68 Ao12, and 22.23 Ao100. Think it's time to break from OH 
Shoutout to Jhahoua for the cubes! They're great!



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 5:* 18.38
1. 18.39 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' L R B' F' R' D L' D 
2. (20.64) B' R U L2 B' U2 F2 D' L U2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 B D2 B2 
3. 18.80 D2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 L' B D L B' R' D L2 B D' 
4. (17.49) D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L D' L' F' D R B2 L' U2 B2 
5. 17.95 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 R' F L U2 F U F L2 R' U'

*Average of 12:* 20.68
1. 20.74 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D U L2 B2 L' D L2 D' R F R B F' D L2 
2. 19.86 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D B L B' D R B L2 U2 
3. (26.02) R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B' U2 R F D B' F U2 R' F' 
4. 21.39 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F D2 U2 R B' F2 R' U' B 
5. 21.68 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' L' U' F2 L' R' D2 B2 L' 
6. 24.72 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D F D R' B' F2 R U' B' F2 L 
7. 22.67 L' U' B' R F U' R' L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 R' 
8. 18.39 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' L R B' F' R' D L' D 
9. 20.64 B' R U L2 B' U2 F2 D' L U2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 B D2 B2 
10. 18.80 D2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 L' B D L B' R' D L2 B D' 
11. (17.49) D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L D' L' F' D R B2 L' U2 B2 
12. 17.95 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 R' F L U2 F U F L2 R' U' 

*Average of 100:* 22.23
1. 21.03 R2 F D2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B F2 L U B R' D R D U' R D' 
2. 20.96 L2 F D2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' F2 U B R2 F U L D2 L2 B U2 
3. 22.53 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L B2 F2 D2 U F D' B' L R' F2 U' L2 
4. 22.96 R2 B R U2 F' R2 U2 F' L' D F R2 F R2 F' L2 F' D2 F R2 B2 
5. 21.78 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 U L2 R' U R B' L F2 U R' F L 
6. 25.76 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 L' B2 D F2 D' L F L' U F2 
7. 18.79 U2 R' U L2 D' F' D R2 F R D2 F2 D2 R L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' 
8. 26.58 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F' L B L U B' F2 L B L2 
9. 22.03 D2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 R F U' L' B' L' U L' B D2 
10. 21.76 F2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 F U2 L F' U F D' U2 R' D' L' B' 
11. 22.74 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B F D U' R' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U 
12. (16.80) L2 D F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D U2 R2 F' D R B R D' F 
13. 22.23 U2 B2 R' B2 L D2 B2 R D2 L2 R' U' F D' U' L F D2 B' F' 
14. 23.54 D2 L' U L F' U' L' F' D' B2 L U2 R L F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
15. 25.22 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 F L' B2 F' R D F R2 D U2 
16. 22.74 F R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' R' F R U' B2 L' D' R' F L2 
17. 20.74 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D U L2 B2 L' D L2 D' R F R B F' D L2 
18. 19.86 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D B L B' D R B L2 U2 
19. 26.02 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B' U2 R F D B' F U2 R' F' 
20. 21.39 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F D2 U2 R B' F2 R' U' B 
21. 21.68 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' L' U' F2 L' R' D2 B2 L' 
22. 24.72 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D F D R' B' F2 R U' B' F2 L 
23. 22.67 L' U' B' R F U' R' L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 R' 
24. 18.39 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' L R B' F' R' D L' D 
25. 20.64 B' R U L2 B' U2 F2 D' L U2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 B D2 B2 
26. 18.80 D2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 L' B D L B' R' D L2 B D' 
27. (17.49) D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L D' L' F' D R B2 L' U2 B2 
28. 17.95 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 R' F L U2 F U F L2 R' U' 
29. 22.19 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 U' B' L' R' D' U L F R' B' U 
30. 20.67 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L B' U' R2 B2 D2 R 
31. 23.20 U F' L U F2 B R U2 B R F2 R D2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L 
32. 23.31 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B R B' F' U B2 D' R2 F2 L' 
33. (DNF(28.46)) L2 B D B2 L B2 U2 L2 B' R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 D R2 U2 
34. 20.88 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 D' R2 D F' L' R U' R' B2 L2 R B' F2 
35. 27.09 R' D2 L B L' F U B L F' D2 L2 U' D2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 
36. 22.16 U' B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U R D' B' L F' U' B' D' U2 L2 R2 
37. 24.99 L2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 U L2 R D2 L R B2 F' D2 
38. 25.07 L F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R F2 U F2 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 
39. 20.80 F D B R' F2 B2 R' D' B' R' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 
40. 26.67 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D F' R' D F D U L' D F2 
41. 22.67 D2 F L2 D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F U L U2 B L' D2 L2 U2 R 
42. 22.69 D2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 R U2 R B U F' D' L' F' D2 B' R2 U2 
43. (16.74) D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R F2 D B L R' B U' R2 
44. 21.28 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L F U2 F2 D2 R' U' F R D' 
45. 19.35 U R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 B' D R' B' F2 L B D' F U L 
46. 20.27 B2 D R' U L2 F D2 L' F' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 
47. 21.95 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B U L F D U' B2 D' R' 
48. 18.26 U D B2 L' F' U2 F2 B U' D B U R2 D L2 U2 D F2 U L2 
49. 18.40 R2 F' B' U2 R D L' B L B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' 
50. 21.63 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 D L' D U2 B L F2 R2 B' R B U' 
51. 29.25 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D L R F' U2 F D' U2 L2 F2 
52. (29.30) R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 B D' R D U R D' B D2 F' 
53. 18.91 U2 D R B' L B2 U' R2 F' R' F L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F D2 F D2 B2 
54. 20.72 U' D2 B' L2 D' F D2 F' R' U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 D 
55. 22.98 L' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L' F' R2 U2 R D B F' R F2 U2 
56. 26.90 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R F R' U L' B D2 B' F R' B' 
57. 22.63 R D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D' B R' U' F2 L R' F2 U2 B 
58. 20.93 B2 U F2 R' L2 F2 L D' R' F R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U 
59. 19.87 L U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 U2 L F' L' B F' U' L' B2 L2 D' U2 
60. 22.99 B2 R U2 R2 U F2 B' U F L2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 
61. 23.01 R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L B2 D' F R' D' B R2 F' D L2 D 
62. 23.27 F R B D' B2 R B' R' L F' U2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 
63. 20.79 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 F' L' B F' L2 B2 L B2 R' U2 
64. 18.55 D2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 F' L F' U' L' B' F R2 U' 
65. 20.71 U2 B R2 F' D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D B' L B R U R' B R 
66. 22.88 R2 D' U L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U B L' D2 B U B' U F D' U2 
67. 18.87 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F' L B' U' B F2 U F2 U L' 
68. (16.91) U L B2 U R' B' R2 U D' B U2 R D2 R2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' 
69. 28.18 R2 D B U D2 F R D' F2 R D R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' 
70. 21.04 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' U F L U' R' B2 F' 
71. 21.75 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 F' L2 F U2 L' B F2 U F2 D' 
72. 20.85 R D2 L U2 B2 L R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R U B' D' L D2 F2 U R2 
73. 21.75 D2 L2 R D2 L U2 R' F2 R B2 F2 D F2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D R 
74. 24.98 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' B F' U2 R D R' F2 R2 
75. 22.58 R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F U' B' R' D F2 L F R' 
76. (DNF(22.92)) D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' F L' B2 D' U2 F' U L' R2 B 
77. 20.99 F D2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B U' F' U2 R B2 L B2 F R' B 
78. (33.31) U2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D F2 U R D R D' B' U' B L B R 
79. 19.33 U F2 B' L F' B2 L2 U' R B R2 U R2 D F2 U D F2 L2 D 
80. 21.75 U F R2 L U L2 U' R' L B' L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
81. 23.75 F' R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' F2 L' B U2 R' F D' U2 F' 
82. 24.18 F' U D' R U' B D' B R' D F2 U2 R2 F D2 F L2 D2 F R2 
83. 22.77 B R' L U B' L D L2 F' R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U R2 
84. 23.01 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F L U2 L R' U L2 B U' 
85. 21.91 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D R D' F L2 D2 U2 L D F U' 
86. 21.63 F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L B U2 R2 D' L U2 L R' D2 
87. 24.29 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U F2 D L2 F2 L B' F R2 U B2 R2 U B2 L' U2 
88. (16.21) D F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 R' F2 U F' L' D2 R' U2 B' 
89. (29.55) F' R' B2 U F D L2 F' U2 L U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U2 
90. 23.04 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 L' R2 U' F' R F2 D2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' F 
91. 25.18 D B2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F U R U2 R' U L F R2 
92. 22.56 L B2 U B' L' F R L2 D' F R D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' L' F2 
93. 19.97 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' R B2 F' D2 U2 L2 R F U 
94. 23.02 B L2 F2 U R' L2 U' L' U2 F U R2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 
95. 24.70 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 L' D' L2 D F' L2 F D L2 F 
96. 21.68 L' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 F2 U' F' R' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 D' F' 
97. 24.61 D' F2 D2 B' R F D B L' U' R2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 
98. 17.84 R U2 L' U2 F2 B2 L U' F U2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 L2 
99. 19.95 L B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L B2 R B2 R' F L' D' F D2 F' R U B' D' 
100. 22.98 U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 L' B2 F' L D' R2 F' U' L2 B D' L'

Now all of my 3x3 (two- and one-handed) PB's, barring single, are held on a magnetic WeiLong GTS.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 26, 2017)

Overall PBs at All Aboard today: 5x5 1:18/1:25, 4x4 47 avg


----------



## Awder (Feb 26, 2017)

New PB: 11.80 (0.01 better than my previous)
Scramble: B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 U' L R F L' F2 U B2 D F'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 26, 2017)

4:58.617 Feet PB Mo3 (first Mo3 done in one session)
4:31.517, 4:02.454, 6:21.87
Single is PB too.


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 26, 2017)

I just got a feet PB! I think I can reconstruct it finally!
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-26
single: 28.20

Time List:
1. 28.20 F2 D' U' B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L' U2 B F' R' F D2 R2 D' B2

y // Inspection
R' F R2 B2 L2 // Cross
B' L B' L' B2 L B' L' // F2L Pair 1
B' R' B R // F2L Pair 2
z B' R B' R' // F2L Pair 3
z' B R B2 R' B2 z R' B R z' B R B2 // F2L Pair 4+EO, Cancel To OLL
R2 B' R B' R' B2 R // OLL
B2 z' R' B2 R B R' B2 L B' R B L' // PLL
51 Moves
1.808 TPS
If you count rotations as a move, 56 Moves
1.985 TPS
I did some weird things at the last F2L pair because I tend to do EO on random solves and this was one of them. It made for an amazing last layer!
I'm so happy with this!
Also, sorry that I post so much lol.
ALSO, CONGRATS TO RAYMOND GOSLOW (TORCH) ON THE FEET NARS! GREAT JOB! I KNEW YOU CAN DO IT!
Edit: WHAT IN THE WORLD?! I GOT A 24.58 2 SOLVES LATER! I MIGHT RECONSTRUCT IT SOON!


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 26, 2017)

Dang. 3x3 PB's for Ao5/12/100 were 11.23, 12.45, and 13.50.
Just got a 10.98, 12.16, and 13.30 Ao5/12/100. I have no words.




Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 5:* 10.98
1. (10.36) R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D U L2 B' L' R2 U L B F' R F' D 
2. (DNF(13.14)) U2 L' D2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L B R U2 B L R2 F D' 
3. 11.16 F L' B' D F2 U B' R B2 U' R2 D2 R F2 L U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 
4. 10.39 R2 D' U' F2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 B D R U' R' D R U B' F2 
5. 11.39 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R U' L2 U2 F D' R2 B2 R2 F2

*Average of 12:* 12.16
1. 12.16 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U L U' L D R D' R' B' R' D2 
2. 12.07 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' F L' B' L F2 R B' U 
3. 12.41 U2 R2 F R2 B D' L B2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' 
4. 12.95 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 U F L2 U R2 U' R' F' R' F2 D2 
5. (10.36) R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D U L2 B' L' R2 U L B F' R F' D 
6. (DNF(13.14)) U2 L' D2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L B R U2 B L R2 F D' 
7. 11.16 F L' B' D F2 U B' R B2 U' R2 D2 R F2 L U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 
8. 10.39 R2 D' U' F2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 B D R U' R' D R U B' F2 
9. 11.39 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R U' L2 U2 F D' R2 B2 R2 F2 
10. 12.52 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 B D2 U2 F2 L' D' F R' D' B2 L D B2 F2 
11. 14.92 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R B L' U B D B U R' U 
12. 11.65 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L' F' D2 F2 U L U2 F U' B

*Average of 100:* 13.30
1. 12.02 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F L D' R' F' D2 U B' R2 F2 R2 
2. 11.53 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 B U L' U L R' U' B2 U2 
3. 12.42 R' U' D2 F2 B U' R' F' D' F' D' B2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 
4. 14.78 F' L2 B' L2 F D2 B L2 F D2 R2 D L2 F' L' U R2 D U F R' 
5. 11.36 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B' U2 L' U2 R U' F U' F R 
6. 12.77 R2 L' B' U D' R F' U' F' R2 F2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U L2 D' 
7. 12.04 B2 U' F2 D R2 D L2 D R2 B2 U F' D L2 F2 R2 F2 D L' B2 
8. 11.63 B' U2 L2 B' L2 F L2 U2 B2 F' R2 U B' U2 F' D R2 B2 R F D 
9. 12.80 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 D' F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' L' D U2 R' 
10. 15.76 U2 L2 F B D' L' D2 B' R2 L U R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 
11. (18.60) L' B2 R' U' D2 L D F R2 B R2 F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 
12. 13.31 D L' D2 L2 U2 F D' R D' L B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 F 
13. 12.15 U R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D' U' L2 U2 L R2 U F R2 F2 L2 U B' R2 
14. 16.68 B U2 L2 F U2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F2 U L B2 D F' U' L D' B D 
15. 12.72 R2 B F D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 L B L2 U2 L' F2 R' U' L U2 B 
16. 13.95 L' D' B U R' F' B' D' R F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L' B2 R U2 L' 
17. 14.73 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 B D' L R B2 U2 R B' R U' 
18. 13.19 R U2 B R' F2 R2 F' L2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 
19. 12.29 U2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B' F2 L B2 L' F' D' U2 F 
20. 11.81 D' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' D L D R' B F2 L2 
21. 15.28 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B L B' R' D U L D2 L U 
22. 13.68 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 R2 D' R F2 L2 B L R2 U' R F D2 
23. 13.79 U2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 L B2 L F2 R' F' R' U' F' L2 U F2 D F R' 
24. 14.79 D L2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 D L2 U R' U L' R' U2 F2 R D' F' 
25. 16.29 U' B D B R' B' U L2 U' F2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 L U2 L' 
26. 12.98 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 B2 R F' R D B R B2 L2 R B' D 
27. 13.64 U2 F R2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L D' L2 F R2 D2 B L D2 B2 
28. (10.42) L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 D2 R D2 B L U' F L2 R' B F2 
29. 14.92 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 U R D2 F D2 B2 F' U' L D2 R' 
30. (10.57) R2 B' L' D L' D' F R' F' L2 U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 
31. 14.48 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R B' F2 L U2 B D U' R' 
32. 16.01 D B D' F U' R B D' L' U2 B' L2 F B2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 
33. 12.41 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R D' U2 B2 U' L' R' D2 R D2 
34. 12.36 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' D' U L' D B R F R' D' U' 
35. 13.68 R2 L B D' L' F L' B' D' L F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 
36. 13.72 R2 B R2 F R2 F L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L R' B' U R2 F' D F' L F 
37. 11.11 U F2 R' L' B2 R' U2 F' R' U D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 
38. 11.38 L2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B L2 U R' U L' F' L' F' L' B2 U 
39. 11.77 D F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 F' D' F D' R' F2 L U2 B R2 
40. 13.90 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 R B2 L2 F2 U L B2 F R U' L2 F' D2 U 
41. 14.68 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 F D2 R' F2 R' U' R F' D2 B R2 D' 
42. (17.76) U2 F R2 F L2 F U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' R D' B' L D F' D' U' R 
43. 12.44 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 B' U R2 F' L F L2 R D' L F 
44. 15.01 D F' D R B' L' F' L' D2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B' 
45. 13.53 R2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 U' B2 L' D2 L F D L B2 L F' R' 
46. 12.80 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 U F2 L2 B' D2 L U' R' D R' D' B D 
47. 12.46 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 B' U' B' L' U2 B' U L2 R2 U R B' 
48. 12.62 B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 U L' R U B D2 L' U2 L' F' R' 
49. 17.37 D' R' D2 R D2 L2 D2 F R' F2 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 
50. 13.06 F B' D R' L U2 L2 F D' R B' R2 F2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 
51. 16.29 F L F R U L U2 B D' R2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 
52. 11.97 D2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U L D F L D2 B F2 L B2 F' 
53. 15.36 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L R2 B2 R2 F2 R' D B' L2 U2 B2 U L' U2 B' R' 
54. 10.91 U2 R2 F U2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R D' L2 B F2 L2 B' L2 U2 
55. 12.80 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L B' D U F U' B D2 L U2 
56. 11.88 U' R D L F' D' F2 L' U F2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' 
57. 10.63 R2 U F' U' F D' F R B' R' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 
58. (DNF(13.78)) F2 L B2 L2 B2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R' B D2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 F U 
59. 11.20 L2 D2 B2 F' R2 F D2 B D2 R2 F' L B' D' R F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 
60. 14.99 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R D B L2 U L F2 D2 R' D2 
61. 15.50 L2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' R D U' L2 R2 F' R' D2 U B 
62. 16.80 L B U' R B U2 F' L' B' D' B2 R D2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 
63. 13.48 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 D' F2 R' U L' B' F2 L2 U' R' 
64. 11.63 R B' R2 U' F L U' R2 D2 B R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R D2 L U2 R' 
65. 13.33 R2 D F2 D L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 F2 L U' L B' R F2 L' U F U 
66. 13.06 U D' F2 D' F R D R2 B' L F2 U2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D' B2 
67. 13.27 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U' R B D R2 B' F' R' U2 
68. 16.20 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 R U L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D' L' U2 
69. 12.16 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U L U' L D R D' R' B' R' D2 
70. 12.07 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' F L' B' L F2 R B' U 
71. 12.41 U2 R2 F R2 B D' L B2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' 
72. 12.95 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 U F L2 U R2 U' R' F' R' F2 D2 
73. (10.36) R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D U L2 B' L' R2 U L B F' R F' D 
74. (DNF(13.14)) U2 L' D2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L B R U2 B L R2 F D' 
75. 11.16 F L' B' D F2 U B' R B2 U' R2 D2 R F2 L U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 
76. (10.39) R2 D' U' F2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 B D R U' R' D R U B' F2 
77. 11.39 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R U' L2 U2 F D' R2 B2 R2 F2 
78. 12.52 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 B D2 U2 F2 L' D' F R' D' B2 L D B2 F2 
79. 14.92 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R B L' U B D B U R' U 
80. 11.65 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L' F' D2 F2 U L U2 F U' B 
81. 14.41 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R B' L D' B R2 D2 U' F U' 
82. 11.91 B2 R2 U F2 D2 U B2 D R2 D2 L D' F' R B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' R2 
83. (17.79) R' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 U L' D' F' L' B' L2 D' F' L2 
84. 11.42 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U B U L' D B L' U R2 B D' 
85. 14.92 R2 F R2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B' L U' F R2 D2 R2 D' L' F D 
86. 14.08 B U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U R2 B L' R F' L F' D R2 
87. 13.16 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U' F' L' R D U' B L' U' F U' 
88. 16.98 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R U' B' U2 F L2 B2 L D' R' 
89. 11.83 B2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B' F' U L2 D2 R' B R F2 L 
90. 11.34 F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' B D' B2 D' R F2 D' B2 
91. 13.68 D L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F R' D' U2 R2 F' L' R2 U B' 
92. 14.96 F D2 F D' B' L' F U2 D B' U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U D B2 
93. 12.76 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L2 R' D' F R2 U' B' D F L F U' 
94. 12.12 D2 R' B2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B' D2 U2 L U2 B' L B' F' 
95. (10.24) L2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 F2 D R F2 D U2 B2 F L D' 
96. 14.29 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B D' U' F U2 L' F' R2 U F' 
97. 12.18 B2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R F2 U' R' B L' D2 R' F2 R2 U 
98. 11.90 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' L' R' F' L2 D L' U2 F' L' F' 
99. 13.33 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 F U' R' F2 L' R F2 R' 
100. 12.92 F' B D R D2 L' B2 U D2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 B'


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 27, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> Dang. 3x3 PB's for Ao5/12/100 were 11.23, 12.45, and 13.50.
> Just got a 10.98, 12.16, and 13.30 Ao5/12/100. I have no words.
> 
> 
> ...


ohh dude I gotta beat that avg100


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 27, 2017)

As of Feb 12th, I only have 14 nemesis!


Spoiler: List



Yuhei Takagi
Wojciech Knott
Jimin Byeon
NOT Raymond Goslow
Henri Gerber
Antoine Cantin
Yu Nakajima
Louis Cormier
Rami Sbahi
Callum Hales-Jepp
Lucas Weche
Bhargav Narasimhan
Marcel Peters
Erik Akkersdijk
Evan Liu

If I missed anyone, you can tell me.


Just something funny I found when going through the 76 people with a better Feet single was that Jakub Kipa is not a nemesis, only by my _square-1 single _(45.22), a famed solve of mine, which is 2.54 seconds faster than his (47.76).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 27, 2017)

winning megaminx average.





first pure sub10 avg + 3rd place


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 27, 2017)

8.20 3x3 SINGLE
PB BY 0.02 WHAT
scramble: F' R' U R2 F' U' B' R2 F U R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2
tried to reconstruct, but I couldn't
I know it wasn't a misscramble because I remember the orange square
pretty sure I did orange cross, and probably inserted the yellow/green edge to make an xcross, and LL was r U R' U' r' F R F' U


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 27, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> As of Feb 12th, I only have 14 nemesis!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: List
> ...


my only nemesis is antoine cantin lel


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 28, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Got a 6.75 at the meetup today, LL skip from a sledge hammer, 0.15 off PB.
> I almost didn't get the LL skip though because I was hesitating orienting top layer edges before the F2L pair, but luckily I waited and did it after.


6.97 Single with F perm


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> ohh dude I gotta beat that avg100


Good luck beating my OH PB's


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 28, 2017)

28.88 4x4 single with OLL parity -.- Part of a 31.88 PB Ao5.. by .01 :/

1. 30.03 D2 B' R B2 Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 U' Rw U' Fw Uw2 F' L F U2 Fw R' U2 F B' Uw2 Fw F Uw' R Fw' B2 Rw2 Fw L Rw B' U' R2 Rw F' U2 L2 
2. 30.68 R F' R Fw R' F' B' Uw Rw' B2 Uw Rw' B F' L' F Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' F U D2 B2 D U Fw2 F' B2 L Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' U F' Rw U' R' U 
3. 34.91 F' Fw2 B D2 B2 Fw Rw' Uw2 U' Rw2 B R2 B F2 D R' Fw' R2 Uw F R' U2 F B' Uw' D' Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw' U' Rw2 B D' R' Fw' L F Uw2 F 
4. (37.45) L' B' D Fw' Rw Uw2 Rw U D' Uw R' L2 D B2 F' Rw' Uw' L2 R2 D' B2 Rw2 D' Uw' L Rw' Fw' F U2 F2 B' Fw' R U B D2 U' F2 Fw2 R 
5. (28.88) F R2 D2 Uw' L2 U' Fw2 R Fw' U Fw2 B Uw' Rw2 L' Uw' F R B' R2 D2 U' F' Fw2 Rw' R L D Uw2 L' Rw' D2 Rw' L U2 B' D' F2 Uw' B2


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 28, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> Good luck beating my OH PB's


yeah but OH is ungood
good luck beating my big cube PBs


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2017)

i has a sub-10

stats: (hide)
number of times: 117/117
best time: 7.07
worst time: 14.90

current avg5: 10.20 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 8.64 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 9.70 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 9.20 (σ = 0.65)

current avg50: 9.93 (σ = 0.81)
best avg50: 9.93 (σ = 0.81)

current avg100: 10.08 (σ = 0.95)
best avg100: 10.07 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 10.12 (σ = 0.94)
session mean: 10.16


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2017)

Average of 5: 29.354
1. 28.739 F U2 D' f' B' R F u R L2 D2 B' R L u2 r' f2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R f r L R B D2 u' R2 U D2 r2 D' f' r' D r B' 
2. (36.574) f2 U2 D u2 r' L' f2 U' u D2 L u' U' F2 f' R U' R r' B2 r R f F U' F2 B' L' F' R2 B2 F D R' F D' F R2 r' F2 
3. (27.882) L D' L r F2 u B2 u2 f2 B L2 F2 R2 L' U2 f F' r L' f2 F D2 L' D2 f' U' f U' f' F D2 R r D2 u R F2 L r2 U2 
4. 30.014 B2 F' D2 R' r U2 u' f2 R' B' u2 B L' U' L' u2 L D r B' D F D' U2 B' L U2 F2 R' f' D B' R F B2 r' B R' L' B2 
5. 29.309 U2 L f U' R2 r2 L2 U2 L' D' r F' f2 U2 D2 B' R' D2 u2 U' L2 F' R2 U L2 U2 f B' U u F R2 L' f' R2 L2 D' R' L2 D2 

on vid yey


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 28, 2017)

Got a new 3x3 Single pb (First for over 2 years...) while racing with Henri after FMC on Saturday.
Reconstruction:
Scramble: F2 L' U2 L2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U2 L D U'
Inspection: z2
F' R' F D // Cross
R U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R // F2L #1
U2 L U' L2 U L // F2l #2 + 3
R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
l' U' L U R U' L' F x//OLL
U A-Perm U
Time: 6.09


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 28, 2017)

10.35 3x3 PB avg5 
(9.90), 9.97, 10.53, (13.68), 10.55

also got 3 sub-10 singles today so yay


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 1, 2017)

4x4 PB's! First Sub-minute Ao5 (58.40) and Ao12 (59.37).
Super proud! Got it during a 1:03.78 PB Ao100.




Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 5:* 58.40
1. (52.23) U2 F' R' L' B' R2 L r' D2 U' F2 u2 F' r R2 B R F' f u' r U R' U2 u2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F2 D' u2 r' F2 R2 D u' r2 F' 
2. (1:02.24) f B' R' r u2 L' R' r2 B2 f2 r u' r' R D R2 f B2 R r' u' R L' B F r' u' F U2 f2 B2 F R2 B' L' D' L2 f' u f 
3. 53.28+ D2 B' f L2 f R f' r D' r' D u R u F2 U R2 r u U' F U f2 L' U2 L2 r' D r' U2 R' u' U2 r R2 u F' u2 D2 r' 
4. 1:01.65 L' f' B' u2 f L2 R D2 L B' F L F2 D2 B' F L' F R' r' F2 u f u U L2 U R2 D2 u2 B' R' D B' u' D F2 f U f 
5. 1:00.26 F' L2 u2 R r2 D' B R' B' F2 U B r2 B R2 D F L' B2 u2 L u' D2 r U' B2 r F2 r L' D2 F2 B2 r2 f2 B' u2 D2 L2 B2

*Average of 12:* 59.37
1. (52.23) U2 F' R' L' B' R2 L r' D2 U' F2 u2 F' r R2 B R F' f u' r U R' U2 u2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F2 D' u2 r' F2 R2 D u' r2 F' 
2. 1:02.24 f B' R' r u2 L' R' r2 B2 f2 r u' r' R D R2 f B2 R r' u' R L' B F r' u' F U2 f2 B2 F R2 B' L' D' L2 f' u f 
3. 53.28+ D2 B' f L2 f R f' r D' r' D u R u F2 U R2 r u U' F U f2 L' U2 L2 r' D r' U2 R' u' U2 r R2 u F' u2 D2 r' 
4. 1:01.65 L' f' B' u2 f L2 R D2 L B' F L F2 D2 B' F L' F R' r' F2 u f u U L2 U R2 D2 u2 B' R' D B' u' D F2 f U f 
5. 1:00.26 F' L2 u2 R r2 D' B R' B' F2 U B r2 B R2 D F L' B2 u2 L u' D2 r U' B2 r F2 r L' D2 F2 B2 r2 f2 B' u2 D2 L2 B2 
6. 1:05.14 R2 B U2 R u' D' U' F B f U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 r' D r f L f' U' u' F U F u2 D2 r' L2 D2 r R L2 F' L2 U f' B' U2 
7. 55.55 F' f B' r2 R L2 B2 D B2 r2 F r' u2 B' f U2 L F' D' U2 f F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' r2 F2 U' D' r' U r L2 U2 R' U2 D2 u2 
8. 59.79 D' f2 L D' f2 B2 r2 u L' r B' u2 F2 B' L2 D' L2 U u2 B2 r' L' f' r U2 r2 L f2 R L2 u2 f2 D2 L2 R2 r2 B2 U2 u F 
9. 58.92 R2 f2 D' R L2 f' F' B u2 f' u' R' U f F2 r R' F U' r2 B r F' U' D r' U2 B2 f2 R' U' L2 f u2 U r' F' r U f2 
10. 1:02.72 D' r L' B' F' f' R2 L r U' D L' F2 D r2 f2 F2 L f u2 F' R2 U L R B' R' D2 r2 F r f' R B F' f2 L2 D' L' D 
11. (1:05.15) B' R B f' U2 f2 B2 L2 f' D' r f2 F r D' F U' f B2 r R' F L2 R f' D' U2 L F2 D2 R2 U F u2 r L2 D2 f2 F' U2 
12. 54.16 F' L2 u2 R' B2 U u' L U' B' D' f r' U u2 F L' R' F' f L2 U f' R2 U B' D' R2 r2 F2 u2 R2 r2 F2 r2 D2 F r' F2 f2

*Average of 100:* 1:03.78 (Sub-1 solves: 28! That's nearly a third of the average!)
1. 1:05.84 f F2 R2 L' F f' D B' D2 L' U L2 U L R r B F r2 L D' r' D R' B' F' L' U' L B D2 B2 L D2 U f' F' L R2 f2 
2. 1:00.67 D' r L' F2 D f r f2 D f' r' L' R u2 R2 f' R F f D' B' F2 u' f R2 r' D f' u U2 L u2 F2 B R2 F' B' r2 L U2 
3. (50.95) F' r' F2 r f2 D2 B' U' D u r U' L2 f D' U R U' f2 F2 B2 L2 D' f R u2 U L f2 R L r' D' B' L B2 u B2 L2 U2 
4. 1:03.26 r' F2 R' F D' L' U f u' f' D' u2 B F' L' f2 u f r F2 L r2 U2 D f2 r2 U R2 B' f' U2 D' F' L' U' r f2 R2 U L' 
5. 1:08.51 f2 F U2 r L f' B' U2 u F2 D2 r u r2 D' f D f2 L2 r F D2 U2 r2 F' D' f' R2 D' F' R u' r u' U' f2 D2 F' u D2 
6. 1:01.78 B2 U u2 D2 f2 R2 L F R' F2 f r2 L2 f' r' u2 f' r F U2 B2 D' u' r2 u2 f R2 F r' F U B R r2 D U2 L' f' L2 f2 
7. 1:09.03 f2 B' r L R' D2 f r2 L2 u' f' B' r F2 U r2 R U f2 F2 U L2 r' u2 r2 F' B2 r2 f' u L F' r' U f u' r2 B' u2 f 
8. 1:05.27+ L F' u2 f' B' u2 L' U2 D2 L' f2 L f2 u2 f L2 u' F r2 F f2 R L' U2 u r2 B U D' F2 r' U f2 B R F2 f2 U F2 B' 
9. 1:07.28 f L2 B2 L F2 R F' R U' f2 B' U' r' L D' B2 D' f' F2 L D2 U u' B' f2 L f2 u' U2 B2 U2 R' r F' r' U2 D' r' R2 U' 
10. 58.88 B' U2 B' U L' u2 f u2 F' D' U B2 U F2 B L u L D2 F B' r2 f' u B2 r' L2 F' f' L' F L2 r2 R u2 F U2 B' U2 r 
11. 1:04.42 u B2 U2 R2 L U f L2 U F' B2 r2 F L2 r D F r L' B2 u L2 F2 L' F' f L2 U2 r2 D r f2 L2 R' f2 r2 F2 r' F2 R' 
12. 55.99 F2 R2 u2 F2 f' L u2 D' B u' L2 U u2 r2 L' D2 F2 r' D2 R2 U2 r2 B2 r' D f2 B' r2 F D R' D2 f B2 u2 D B2 u' r D' 
13. 1:07.47 B2 R2 L2 U B U2 D f u' L2 r2 u B D2 B' r B2 U2 r D' f' u D B' r' u2 F2 D2 r2 D2 B' D U f L2 f R L r' B' 
14. 1:06.67 R' u2 r D' f2 B2 L F U2 F' R r2 U2 u B' u2 R u r2 U' L D' f F' U u2 r' U' u2 f B' u' f' U2 R F D2 F2 B2 u' 
15. 1:13.65 L2 u2 U' r L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L f D2 u R' U2 R2 U' R L2 D2 r' U' u' R' D' R2 r L2 F2 R B2 D' r f2 D B' D R U' f 
16. 1:01.14 L' D L f' U' D2 u2 F' L2 R u R u' L' R r2 f' r2 D U2 B2 L f u2 B2 r2 B' F2 f2 u2 L' R' r2 F' f2 u L2 r R B 
17. (51.25) D2 u r2 L' B' F D' U2 r2 u R2 u' B' u' B' f L' B' r2 B' u' r' B2 u' B U2 u' f' u2 F' U2 R U' R2 F u r' R2 F2 U' 
18. 1:06.63 f' R f u' D' r R u2 f2 u r' u f2 U r L2 B f' r' U2 u2 B R2 D' L2 F D f B2 D R u' F2 L2 f2 U2 u' F' R' B' 
19. 1:09.27 F U2 f2 u2 U2 R2 B' r2 L U2 u2 R' u B2 R' u f B2 R2 r2 F U2 f2 D2 f2 u U' B' r' D L' U u' f2 U D f R f2 r2 
20. 1:06.53 B2 U2 L R' f U2 r D U2 R' B2 U u' D B U2 u2 R f2 B' F R' D f' F2 L R2 B2 F2 U F u' F2 D2 B2 U2 B' f2 r2 B 
21. 59.92 u' R2 B' L2 f2 r2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D F B2 L2 u F' u2 F2 u2 f L' D' B2 u U' D r' D2 L2 B2 D B u B L U D' B U2 R2 
22. 58.43 F u' f' L r D' U' r u' F2 R' r F2 R2 F' L2 B' L r' u' r U F2 u f' B r2 U' D2 R2 F R r D U u' f D2 f u2 
23. 1:01.94 F' f U D r' D B' U r2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 U2 F2 u' L r2 B' u U F' f2 U B2 r2 B' f' D r' B' L F' u' D' B' D' B L' 
24. 1:10.05 D2 F2 R' L u' U2 R U D2 L2 u D L2 F' L D' F2 R L2 B u2 F2 B2 f R' F2 D' F' u D L D' f' r' F D f D2 R L2 
25. 1:04.32 U D f u B F' f2 r2 L B2 R' f2 u' f' u' R2 r2 B' u' f2 R' f2 U f' D' B2 U' u f2 F2 L' R' r' u2 R2 D' R D r' u 
26. 1:00.18 r2 L' f' R' r F R' U f2 R r' F2 U' f2 u F' r' B F f' r' U R2 L' u2 R' u L r' F2 R D B R' u' L2 f2 U' D2 r' 
27. 1:00.56 D2 u f2 F R D2 U' F L D u r2 f u' f' U B' L2 R' u r u2 D' F2 L F2 u' F2 L2 U B' R f2 u D2 L' r F' D2 L2 
28. 1:04.99 R2 r' f2 L2 U u2 f2 U' D' R2 U F U2 F2 L2 B' r2 f U u R2 f' D' f' r' U2 r2 f' B' U r R' B' F u' B' f2 U R u2 
29. 1:08.21 D' U2 R B' L U' F U r' F u R' B2 R2 U B r' L D2 R' B2 L2 D U L U D2 r' L' B F R2 U2 u' r2 B R' D u' R' 
30. (52.23) U2 F' R' L' B' R2 L r' D2 U' F2 u2 F' r R2 B R F' f u' r U R' U2 u2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F2 D' u2 r' F2 R2 D u' r2 F' 
31. 1:02.24 f B' R' r u2 L' R' r2 B2 f2 r u' r' R D R2 f B2 R r' u' R L' B F r' u' F U2 f2 B2 F R2 B' L' D' L2 f' u f 
32. (53.28+) D2 B' f L2 f R f' r D' r' D u R u F2 U R2 r u U' F U f2 L' U2 L2 r' D r' U2 R' u' U2 r R2 u F' u2 D2 r' 
33. 1:01.65 L' f' B' u2 f L2 R D2 L B' F L F2 D2 B' F L' F R' r' F2 u f u U L2 U R2 D2 u2 B' R' D B' u' D F2 f U f 
34. 1:00.26 F' L2 u2 R r2 D' B R' B' F2 U B r2 B R2 D F L' B2 u2 L u' D2 r U' B2 r F2 r L' D2 F2 B2 r2 f2 B' u2 D2 L2 B2 
35. 1:05.14 R2 B U2 R u' D' U' F B f U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 r' D r f L f' U' u' F U F u2 D2 r' L2 D2 r R L2 F' L2 U f' B' U2 
36. 55.55 F' f B' r2 R L2 B2 D B2 r2 F r' u2 B' f U2 L F' D' U2 f F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' r2 F2 U' D' r' U r L2 U2 R' U2 D2 u2 
37. 59.79 D' f2 L D' f2 B2 r2 u L' r B' u2 F2 B' L2 D' L2 U u2 B2 r' L' f' r U2 r2 L f2 R L2 u2 f2 D2 L2 R2 r2 B2 U2 u F 
38. 58.92 R2 f2 D' R L2 f' F' B u2 f' u' R' U f F2 r R' F U' r2 B r F' U' D r' U2 B2 f2 R' U' L2 f u2 U r' F' r U f2 
39. 1:02.72 D' r L' B' F' f' R2 L r U' D L' F2 D r2 f2 F2 L f u2 F' R2 U L R B' R' D2 r2 F r f' R B F' f2 L2 D' L' D 
40. 1:05.15 B' R B f' U2 f2 B2 L2 f' D' r f2 F r D' F U' f B2 r R' F L2 R f' D' U2 L F2 D2 R2 U F u2 r L2 D2 f2 F' U2 
41. 54.16 F' L2 u2 R' B2 U u' L U' B' D' f r' U u2 F L' R' F' f L2 U f' R2 U B' D' R2 r2 F2 u2 R2 r2 F2 r2 D2 F r' F2 f2 
42. 1:00.94 U' R' F' D' R' f2 r2 L2 U' r2 L R' U' R2 B' R' F r f' F u B F r R F' U2 r u' R L2 f2 L' r B' r' D2 U2 f r' 
43. 1:04.85 R2 f' r2 F' L' B2 f2 u f' R' r2 L' D2 f B' U R' B U2 u2 r2 D F2 U' f2 R u R' r2 F' u2 r' f' U2 D' r2 u2 R' B2 f 
44. 1:06.59 U' R2 F' B R2 U2 f' B2 U r' F R' U2 D' B2 D f' L2 u F2 U2 F2 B L' F U2 r L' D2 f D' f' L2 U2 B R L' f R2 B 
45. 1:03.42 f' D' u' f2 D' u' U2 R2 F' r2 D' f2 U L2 F' D2 F' R' U R' D B D' r B2 F U2 R' D2 F2 R' r' B2 R' D B r' u F2 U' 
46. 57.65 B2 U u' R2 F2 u' D2 f2 r2 B U2 L' u U2 f2 r2 R2 f' L2 B D2 F' B2 r u2 r' R' f2 R' u' L2 u' U B D' B r' R' D u' 
47. (1:29.36) D' R' U2 R2 u' B2 L r' F u U' R L2 r' F' L' f' L f' u' U' B' r2 L2 U f' r' F2 B D' f' u' D F2 L2 F2 U2 f2 U2 R 
48. 1:12.42 r' D F L' D L' r2 D2 f' B2 L2 U' B2 F u2 U R' B' F2 R' B' U L2 B' R' L2 f2 U L f L U' L2 R' D' r D B2 F R' 
49. 1:04.21 B' u D' r2 L' U L' u' r2 f' D' B' r R' f R' F2 f2 U u' B' F r2 B2 U r f' F B L' f' D f' R' f2 r R2 L2 D2 F 
50. 1:05.30 F L U D r f r2 D2 U u f2 R2 u F2 L' R F L D' U' R f D L r2 R' f2 F' r U f' U' L U' f L R2 F' r F 
51. 1:05.75 B2 L' R2 D B2 r R F2 R F' u' D2 f2 L u F' R F2 r f2 F r u U' r' f' u D B F' r' D2 L' U2 u f' F2 B u2 B' 
52. 1:00.29 D2 u' f B2 U' R' f' U F D2 r' f R2 D F R F' r2 F2 R' D2 f L2 U u' L' F L' D' U2 B L F' D2 F D U' L2 F' R 
53. 54.05 B D' f' r' B' R D R2 r D2 F B' U L' u f' R' D' B2 r2 f2 R' f r B' R U2 r2 D2 U2 r2 L D' L' U' u' F f' R' r 
54. 1:05.92 R' D2 L' D r' L U2 F' R L2 f2 F' R2 L' f2 R L' F2 f2 U' f R' U B L U L D' u r' R L D' U' F2 B' L' D' L2 r' 
55. 1:00.05 L D f2 D2 B2 L U2 B f u B2 F2 u2 R' L' r2 u F2 f2 u B r2 U' f2 U' u2 L2 u U' F2 u' r f' R' L2 F' D U r f' 
56. 57.23 f R D2 R2 u' R' f2 r2 f D r U F' U2 F L r2 U' F r' D' u' L2 r U L R D2 r f F R r' L2 D' L2 U2 B U B' 
57. 59.89 F' R2 L' u f2 B' r U' r' L' f2 F2 U2 r f U' f B r f2 F' R' f' L F2 u B2 F U f F2 D' L' r' D2 L U' B2 u' B 
58. (1:15.71) u2 B f2 F' R' f2 R' D' u' R' u' D2 r' f D2 R r2 B2 f r' u2 r2 f D2 B2 R D L D2 f2 B L D' r B' R B2 U u' B 
59. 56.37 f2 U B R2 B2 r2 R' D' U F2 u' D2 f L2 D r2 F2 B2 R' L2 U2 R2 D R L2 D' u B2 f2 u r B' f F2 U' D2 R u r2 f' 
60. 1:05.66 r' L D' B f2 r F U2 B' R2 F D B' F2 u' F D F B2 D' U u r2 f F' U2 D u' f' r2 f u' R' L' F2 U2 R2 f2 D2 U2 
61. 1:06.96 D R U f L U2 B2 D2 B D2 B F r R2 f2 F' u f2 D B' F L2 f u' R B' r' L2 D2 r2 f2 U' u f' R2 U2 r' U2 F U 
62. 58.69 L2 u' D R2 u2 D F' R2 r D' L2 u2 f r f2 D u' B' f r f' R2 B D f2 r2 B' f D' B f2 D' B D' r' D' f u B f2 
63. 1:09.07 R2 L' f U' F2 U' D2 f2 F' r' f2 U2 L' D F u' R' D' U2 f B' u R2 f' R r2 u' U F B2 R2 B2 r' L f r' u' L B D 
64. 1:06.75 F f2 U F2 B f U' L2 U D B2 u L' F2 f' R f' u' f2 u2 r L' u D' U2 f U2 D2 f U r' F' B' L2 F2 B' D u U' f2 
65. 59.38 r2 u' R2 U2 B D2 f U B R r2 F L2 r' B' D' L' B' F u' U2 D2 L B2 R u' B' D' r' f B' R2 F2 r' B2 f' R U2 B U2 
66. 1:05.34 u U B R' r2 U2 f' R r f' L' D' B u B2 D' L R f2 F2 r F D' U' r' f' D B' r F2 R r D U2 L' B' r2 U' r B 
67. 57.73 f2 B2 F r' u F2 f' R2 D B' f' R2 f r L u2 f2 u' U2 r2 U2 r2 R U' f2 D' f2 u' F2 u' U2 B2 F2 D u' L F' L r2 D 
68. 1:14.43 f' R' B D2 F' r' R' f' u2 U' R' r' F2 r' F B' f2 R2 f' r2 R' B2 f' u' f2 R F' D' r' F D f B R' r2 D B2 L2 f' D' 
69. (1:19.36) B2 F' r R2 D2 r2 D' f r u' F2 f r2 f2 D' r' F B2 R U' F2 R F R2 U' u L' R' u D L' F2 B2 U D' F' r B2 R D 
70. 1:01.03 r' B R' D r B U D' L' f2 D L u B' u2 U2 L F2 B u r' U F2 B' u U' r' L F2 r L' B' F2 u2 f2 D2 F2 B2 R' f 
71. 1:08.24 F2 u D2 B2 r2 B2 F r2 u D' L' r F2 B2 f u2 L U F2 u2 f' F R2 f2 L' U2 u2 f2 u' U' L D2 r2 U R2 U2 B' f r U2 
72. 1:03.68 D2 r2 U f R f u' U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U u D' f2 u r U2 F' R' f2 U' B L r f2 U' R' D2 R F L2 f2 D f L U D' u2 
73. 1:15.11 L' f' F2 R2 f2 u' B2 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 R u R2 U2 F' u r R f2 B2 F u B2 r' u L2 B D2 L D2 u2 L' R D' F r' U 
74. (1:19.95) B r' D' f2 D' R2 L2 u2 B2 D L u2 r2 L2 f2 F' R U r B' L' R2 f R2 B' f' R r2 B' U' L f2 u F u' U' R2 L' U u 
75. 58.40 D U2 r' L B u2 r f' u' f R F r' u' r2 f r2 D f' R2 f' r F' B2 U u' F U2 L D u2 L2 D2 F2 L2 u r2 U' B2 L2 
76. 1:13.13 f' u' R L B2 f' r D F2 U' u B U2 F u2 U R U' f R L B2 D2 F2 D U2 f' D R2 u2 U2 B D L2 f R2 L' r' u2 f 
77. 1:02.43 r F' B' f' r2 B L2 R' u U' R' F' U' B2 u2 R U2 F' u' r2 f' D f F2 r u' f2 B' U L2 U' D2 B u B D' B' u2 F' L2 
78. 1:07.97 r' B' f' L' f' B' R D R2 u f2 B2 u B2 r' U2 R' f u' r' D B r2 f2 D F2 D u' B' f r F' u' B' R' U' L' R2 u2 B 
79. 1:04.91 D F' B' U F' f B' D U' L' u2 L' R2 B2 f2 L2 R' r D L' U2 r2 B' D' B' L F' R F' r R B' f' R2 U r' D r2 B' D' 
80. 56.27 D U L2 R' r' B2 f D2 f' r2 B f u L2 R' F' B2 f r D' B f r B2 r F2 D f' L' u2 F' L2 D' U' f2 U2 f' B' U B' 
81. 59.92 u' L' f' u F' r R U D' F L' F2 L2 R' F B' L F' L' B U' F r2 L U u' L D2 U' B D2 L B r B2 R L u2 f2 B' 
82. 1:11.74 D L F2 u2 r u2 B2 R' U R' B' L' U' r' F f2 R B r' U2 B' D B2 f D' f2 F B' U f B' U2 F' B' u2 r' L' U2 r' f 
83. 1:00.69 F r2 R2 U L2 R' u F2 U u2 L2 B D R2 F L' R2 u B U' f2 r2 U L r2 B' f D L' f2 L2 R2 F U' D' R u' r' B2 U 
84. 54.01 f2 L r2 U2 B U D F' f' u2 f B D L' r R' D R' f2 L2 F' R2 f' r2 F' B' r u2 f2 F u' R u2 f' D' B' f2 F2 U r2 
85. (1:18.77) B2 R D2 L' D' f B L2 U2 L u f' D f2 F2 L2 R2 B u R B' u D' R2 f U u2 f B r B L' U2 r2 f' U B' U D B' 
86. (52.34) R' B D u2 B L B L' U2 L2 R F2 D f F R F U2 R' f B2 R2 D u B' D' B' F D' F u2 R' u U2 f U r' L u f2 
87. 1:05.50 f' L2 U2 D2 L' F' D' L' D L' U F' L2 u2 r2 L2 u2 U2 B' R r B f' U F2 f B' R2 D' r2 D R' B' u2 B2 f r2 B L2 R 
88. 1:03.86 B' U' D' L2 u r' f B2 u r F2 L F' u B2 D' U2 R' u2 B2 u f2 B2 D r' R2 u D2 f2 U L r' f2 L D2 L' U2 r2 f2 U2 
89. 1:01.01 D' f r f D L' f r2 B' D' B r2 D u R2 F2 L' D u2 U B R F L' R2 r f' u' F R' U B' u2 F' B2 R L' f' D' u' 
90. 1:07.31 B2 D L D' f' r u U' f2 L2 B' F' L f U2 r D2 u2 r u2 R F B2 L F u2 R U2 F2 B2 u r' R' F R2 u D' B2 D2 r 
91. 1:01.01 D u' U' R' u r L2 f B F' D' f' D u' L f D2 F f r2 R' B2 L u2 F L2 f' R2 B L r B L2 f L2 U f2 D2 R' F 
92. 1:14.24 r' U r2 F' R' U2 R u' f' U' f2 L' u2 U B u2 B' u2 L' F f B u2 F' L2 r' f' L' U' D2 L' f' B L2 F r2 u2 R' f B2 
93. 59.30 u' L' D R r2 L' F' B2 u' R' f' F R2 f' F2 D2 U2 r2 L' f2 B' r D' B2 R L u' U L' r2 f B' L' f' r' R L B r U' 
94. 1:13.10 r2 u L' R D U' B U2 L2 B' D' L D U' r2 U' r2 f' r2 R L f2 u U R' f' r F' R r B2 L' U' B f r' F u2 U R2 
95. 1:15.63 U2 F D R f2 F L' f u2 L B2 r L2 u2 D2 f R r' f' F2 D' f R' B D' u2 B u' F r U2 F2 R B2 U2 f' U D u R' 
96. 58.61 u' L2 f' u2 B2 U' L' u2 D F' D2 R' U u' L f' B' D' B' L f2 r' F2 r' F' U' u' D2 L F' u U F2 u' f' R2 u' r f2 r' 
97. 1:01.10 f r2 F' U2 D2 f' B u2 L u' L2 R' U2 u L' U' r' f' R' F2 U2 r2 F' D' L B f' D B L' U r u2 B' u' R' F2 U L2 D2 
98. 57.71 f u2 B f2 L' D R U' F2 D L2 U R' u2 D L U D R F' U R D B2 f L2 U B r f r' B2 f' U' r2 L U' L F2 r 
99. 1:11.70 B U' L' r2 u' f L2 B R' F R2 F r' R' u' U' R2 f2 U' L' R' f B2 D2 u' L R' D L' F' L' U B' r' B' U2 L f U2 F2 
100. 1:07.35 D r2 R' u r2 U' f L2 f R' L' D r f2 D r' D' f2 B r2 D' F2 U' r' f2 F2 B2 D B' f' u2 U2 L' u' B F' R f2 F R'


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 1, 2017)

HOOOLY...

First LL skip in almost 3 years of cubing...OH pb:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-28
single: 13.30

Time List:
1. 13.29 R U2 F U2 B U F L' U B2 L D2 R L F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2
inspection: z2 y
cross: R2 F D F L D'
F2L1: U2 y L' U L U R U R'
F2L2: U' y R U R'
F2L3: y U2 R U R'
F2L4: U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
LL: U'


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 1, 2017)

I recently got 48 seconds on my 3x3x3, non-lucky!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 1, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-1
avg of 5: 2.97

Time List:
1. (2.42) U' B U L' B L B R u' 
2. 2.88 U' R U R B U' B' L l b' u 
3. 3.50 L U R L' B R U' B' R b u' 
4. (5.34) U L' R' B' L' B U R' l r' b' u 
5. 2.53 U L U R' U' R L U l b u'

YAAY Pyra PB ao5 went from 3.22 to this, also 3.5 ao12 which smashed my previous of 3.9 lol


----------



## Iggy (Mar 1, 2017)

1:17.48 5x5 PB avg12 yay. 1:18.46 avg25, almost sub my previous PB avg12. There was a 1:19 in there that would've been around 1:13 if I didn't get a nasty lockup lol


----------



## kake123 (Mar 1, 2017)

4x4 PB avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-2
avg of 5: *50.60*

Time List:
1. 50.12 Uw' R2 L Rw2 Fw Rw2 R D' R' L' Uw2 Fw2 U' D2 Fw U2 Uw2 B2 Uw F2 L Fw B2 Rw2 F2 Fw' D Rw' F' B' L' Uw' U Fw' R' F' B2 L' B F2 
2. (53.76) F' U B U2 D' Rw' Uw F' L' Rw R2 F' U' Uw D2 Rw2 L' U R2 D Uw Rw2 U2 F U2 R2 L' D Fw2 Uw B Fw2 Rw' Uw R Rw2 D2 Fw' L Rw 
3. 49.56 Fw L' U2 B' Uw' U R D' Uw' L D' B2 U' L' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Rw L' D' L2 R' D L D2 L U F2 Uw' B D2 F R2 Rw' Fw Uw Fw' U L' D' 
4. 52.10 D Uw2 Rw2 B' R2 U L' F' Uw' Fw D2 U R U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 D Fw' L2 Rw2 D B D B2 L2 D L' Fw2 Uw2 F B2 U Uw' F' Fw L' Uw L Fw' 
5. (49.45) Rw U2 Rw' F2 R Rw2 D L' U Fw' R Rw2 U R L F R2 Uw' F2 Fw Rw' D2 Fw Uw' Rw' D Uw' Fw2 U2 D Rw2 B2 U F' Rw2 Uw' D' B2 Rw' D2


----------



## Meow (Mar 1, 2017)

Average: 6.41
Best: 5.98
Worst: 9.17
Mean: 6.87
Standard Deviation: 1.19

1: (5.98) F2 R L' D' B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L B' L2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B2
2: 6.21 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B L R D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B
3: 6.91 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 B D2 B' U' F D' B2 L' B D R2 B
4: (9.17) U R2 B U' R' D2 L' B' R D' L2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2
5: 6.09 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F' D2 L R2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R

Third best, all fullstep


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 2, 2017)

4x4 PBs

38.017 single
42.848 mo3


----------



## GG (Mar 2, 2017)

8.07 single, 3x3 
haven't posted in a while hehe


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 2, 2017)

GG said:


> 8.07 single, 3x3
> haven't posted in a while hehe


I thought this "meme" was dead


----------



## asacuber (Mar 2, 2017)

sub1 on a 9mover :0

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-2
single: 0.98

Time List:
1. 0.98 R F2 R F2 U' R' U F' U


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice 4x4 avg of 5: 43.35

43.60, (47.86), 41.93, (41.15), 44.52

I think I'm getting more consistent.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 2, 2017)

Meow said:


> Average: 6.41
> Best: 5.98
> Worst: 9.17
> Mean: 6.87
> ...


that is not ok

((nice job))


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 3, 2017)

8.696 with a PLL skip, ninth ever 8. I remember when my signature recorded the number of sub-11's I had got, and now it's sub-8's. Wow.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 3, 2017)

Mini Guildford with Katie
number of times: 84/86
best time: 2:12.42
best mo3: 2:22.06 (σ = 8.37)
best avg5: 2:22.75 (σ = 3.50) PB
best avg12: 2:25.69 (σ = 5.45) PB
current avg50: 2:29.35 (σ = 5.59) PB


Spoiler: Times



2:27.25, 2:35.15, 2:30.16, 2:35.48, 2:44.17, 2:20.59, 2:28.14, DNF(1:42.09), 2:19.47, 2:34.30, 2:47.16+, 2:39.18, 2:33.78, 2:23.56, 2:32.58, 2:38.44, 2:26.12, 2:27.51, 2:23.94, 2:29.82, 2:37.81, 2:38.90, 2:42.86, 2:24.68, 2:42.32, 2:32.05, 2:44.73, 2:26.42, 2:33.43, 2:43.72, 2:40.51, 2:16.02, 2:33.12+, 2:36.15, 2:30.36, 2:43.93, 2:57.06, 2:24.27, 2:26.44, 2:46.07, 2:27.41, 2:26.36, 2:12.42, 2:30.70, 2:26.94, 2:38.54, 2:30.94, 2:24.95, 2:36.99, 2:22.02, 2:28.93, 2:31.74, DNF(2:23.43), 2:22.82, 2:22.00, 2:32.80, 2:29.06, 2:30.74, 2:30.36, 2:28.26, 2:31.54, 2:33.65, 2:27.02, 2:33.42, 2:37.01, 2:43.99, 2:31.72, 2:31.72, 2:27.86, 2:25.94, 2:17.08, 2:28.31, 2:31.91, 2:36.69, 2:16.32, 2:29.87, 2:27.52, 2:23.03, 2:30.70, 2:22.74, 2:36.05, 2:18.76, 2:23.32, 2:25.92, 2:41.50, 2:19.00


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 3, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 3x3 Mini Guildford with Katie
> number of times: 84/86
> best time: 2:12.42
> best mo3: 2:22.06 (σ = 8.37)
> ...


3x3 Mini Guildford?


----------



## Awder (Mar 3, 2017)

New PB: 10.80s. (PLL skip)
Scramble: F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D L B R2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 D L2

x2 y B2 R' F L F2 D' Cross
y' U2 R U' R' U' F' U F F2L 1/4
y U' R' U R F2L 2/4
R U2 R' U y' R' U' R F2L 3/4
U L' U' L U' L' U L F2L 4/4
U' x R U' R' D R U R' D' OLL
x' U' AUF
3.98 TPS


----------



## dskids (Mar 3, 2017)

New 3x3 PB single: 16.44

Full step. Felt so good. Tried to go back and reconstruct after finishing my average but couldn't remember first couple F2L pairs. OLL was T case (F sexy F') and I managed to look ahead cleanly into the F perm. 

This was a triumph but I've GOT to get my global average below 25. Onward to a sub-15 single!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 3, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 3x3 Mini Guildford?


3x3 is the main event. Duhhhhh


----------



## daver12345 (Mar 3, 2017)

1:00.65 4x4 PB. Great...


----------



## biscuit (Mar 3, 2017)

daver12345 said:


> 1:00.65 4x4 PB. Great...



I had about 10 1:00.xy's before I got a sub 1.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 4, 2017)

I started doing square-1 yesterday for the first time in like a year.

Single: 28.098
Avg 5 = 36.717
Avg 12 = 39.034
Mean of 100 = 47.101

I don't remember if these are all time pbs but I'm hoping for sub 45 mean of 100 over the weekend


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2017)

Done lost of bigcube practice lately! Got my first 6x6, and a new 5x5 as the one I had was almost 5 years old, I think.

Done 77 solves with the 6x6 so far, 1/5/12 is currently 4:32/4:49/5:09. That's pretty good, I think?

Got a new 5x5, done 75 solves since getting it, 1/5/12 is 1:53/2:02/2:08. Session avg75 is 2:16. I'm astounded at the difference the new hardware makes. I was averaging 2:40-2:55ish for years and my single PB was 2:13.xx before getting a new cube. Also, does anyone know of anyone who solves using OBLBL? I never changed out of it after learning way back when and I'm not sure if that makes me a rarity.

4x4 is historically my favorite event so I might as well update here. 41.14 is best single, got that in the weekly comp here a few weeks ago. I'm getting to the point where sup-minute solves are less than 20% of my solves, so I'm almost comfortable calling myself sub-1!

All of the bigcube practice is paying off in 3x3 as well. After many, many years of cubing I'm almost consistently sub-15! Also I got a new PB single tonight, 8.61! Pretty average cross, rotationless F2L with insane lookahead, a CPLL case I haven't forgotten into an EPLL skip. My old PB was set last July, I think, and it was 8.62.... Progress! But yeah, my avg12s are generally hanging out in the mid to high 13 range and that's just crazy for me. Pretty psyched about it!


----------



## Karl Ferber (Mar 4, 2017)

Sub 15 CFOP solve + sub 20 average! 

On my way to becoming a pro!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 4, 2017)

Skewb PB - 6 move solution
2.04 U R B U' L U R' B' R
two move red side then a hedge


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Skewb PB - 6 move solution
> 2.04 U R B U' L U R' B' R
> two move red side then a hedge


Illegal. Btw I have a 4 move 1.6 or something, lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 4, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Illegal. Btw I have a 4 move 1.6 or something, lol


Yeah I wasn't sure. How many moves is legal btw?


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Yeah I wasn't sure. How many moves is legal btw?



7 moves.
Btw did you get it on cstimer.net? I have got a few illegal scrambles from there lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 4, 2017)

nice 2x2 session, partly on cam (the avg5 and 12)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-4
avg of 5: 1.98

Time List:
1. (1.68) U2 R F U R F' U R U2 
2. 2.19 R F' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' 
3. 1.80 F2 U R U2 R F2 R U' F 
4. (2.36) R' F' U2 F R' F U R' U' 
5. 1.94 U2 R' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-4
avg of 12: 2.258

Time List:
1. (1.680) U2 R F U R F' U R U2 
2. 2.190 R F' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' 
3. 1.800 F2 U R U2 R F2 R U' F 
4. 2.360 R' F' U2 F R' F U R' U' 
5. 1.940 U2 R' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U' 
6. 2.150 R F U F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 
7. 2.280 F U2 F' U F' U R' F R2 
8. 2.550 U2 R U2 R U F' U F' U2 
9. 2.660 F U2 R2 U2 R F U' F R' 
10. (19.880) R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F R2 
11. 1.880 F2 R2 F' U2 R' F R F2 R2 U2 
12. 2.770 R U' F U R U F2 U R'

2,45 PB avg50, 2.54 PB avg100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-4
avg of 100: 2.54

Time List:
1. 2.81 R U F R2 U2 R' U' R U2 
2. (1.68) U2 R F U R F' U R U2 
3. 2.19 R F' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' 
4. 1.80 F2 U R U2 R F2 R U' F 
5. 2.36 R' F' U2 F R' F U R' U' 
6. 1.94 U2 R' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U' 
7. 2.15 R F U F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 
8. 2.28 F U2 F' U F' U R' F R2 
9. 2.55 U2 R U2 R U F' U F' U2 
10. 2.66 F U2 R2 U2 R F U' F R' 
11. (19.88) R2 F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F R2 
12. 1.88 F2 R2 F' U2 R' F R F2 R2 U2 
13. 2.77 R U' F U R U F2 U R' 
14. 2.06 R2 U2 R F' U2 F' R F' R' U' 
15. 1.90 F' R2 F' U' F R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
16. (3.70) U' R' U F2 U R F2 R2 U 
17. 3.13 R U' R2 U' F U2 R F R' 
18. 2.47 R U' R' U R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
19. (1.46) F2 R2 U2 R U F2 U' F2 U 
20. (3.56) R' U2 R' F' U F' U2 F' R' 
21. 2.63 R F U' R2 U' F U2 F U2 
22. (1.19) F2 R2 U' R' U' F' U F U2 
23. 2.34 F U F' R F R U2 F' R' 
24. 2.88 F R' U2 F U' F U2 F R' U2 
25. 2.30 R2 F U F2 U' F R' F U' 
26. 2.86 R' F' R F U2 R' U R2 U' 
27. (3.50) F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U R2 
28. 2.27 U' R' F R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
29. 2.30 U R' F R U2 R F' R U' 
30. 3.40 F U R' U F R2 U' F' U' 
31. 1.86 R2 U F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R 
32. 2.19 F2 U R F' U2 R U R2 U 
33. 1.78 F' R2 F R2 U' F' U R' U' 
34. 3.33 U2 F2 R F' U' R F R' U 
35. 2.71 R2 F' R' U F' R U2 R' U' 
36. 2.53 F2 R F U F2 U' F R U 
37. 1.97 R U R U F R U' F U' 
38. 1.91 F' U2 R2 U F R2 U' F U2 
39. 3.28 R2 U2 R F' U2 F U' F U' 
40. 2.52 R2 F' R' F R F' U F U2 
41. 2.43 U2 F R' F2 U F' R U R' 
42. 2.43 F' R U R' U2 F2 U2 F R' 
43. 2.52 R2 U' F' U' F R2 U' F U2 
44. 1.78 U' R' U2 F U' F2 U2 F' R U' 
45. 2.36 U R U' F U' R F U R 
46. 3.21 R' F2 R2 F' R F' R2 F2 U' 
47. 3.02 U2 R U' F2 U' R F R U' 
48. 2.80 R F2 U' F2 U F R2 U' R' 
49. 1.83 R' F R U' R U2 R F' U' 
50. 2.19 R F2 U R' F' U R2 F2 R' 
51. 2.44 U2 F2 U R2 U R' U R2 F2 
52. 2.59 F2 U F R' F R' U F' R2 U' 
53. 2.43 F U F' U' F R' U F U' 
54. (1.77) R' F R' F2 R2 F' R U F 
55. 2.13 U' F2 U' R U R F2 R U 
56. 2.16 F2 U' R U2 F' U R2 U R' 
57. 2.28 U F U2 F' R U' R' F' U' 
58. 2.86 F2 R U' F R2 U F' R U' 
59. 3.08 F' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
60. 3.25 U' R' U F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 
61. 2.27 U2 R2 U' F U' F' U R U2 
62. 2.13 R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 F2 
63. 2.00 F R F2 U' F' U2 F R2 U 
64. 2.65 F R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' 
65. 2.73 R F2 R F' U2 F U F2 U2 
66. 2.55 F2 U R' U R' U F U2 R 
67. 2.00 F U2 R U' R' U F U' R 
68. 2.18 U' F2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
69. 2.16 R F' R' F' U' R F2 U' R' 
70. 2.68 U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 
71. 2.81 R F2 U' R' U' R' F' U2 F' U' 
72. 2.65 R' U2 F R2 F' R U2 F' R' 
73. (1.28) U F' R' U2 R F U2 R2 F' 
74. 2.38 U R U F U2 R' U2 R' U2 
75. 3.31 R U F' R U2 R U F' U2 
76. 2.19 F' U' F' U F U' F2 U' R' 
77. 3.15 U2 R2 F' R F R2 U2 R2 U' 
78. 2.72 F' U2 F' R F U F2 R' F 
79. 3.02 F' R' U F R' U2 F R' U' 
80. 2.77 R' F R F' R U2 F' R' F' 
81. 3.30 U R U2 F' R' U2 F U' F 
82. 2.94 R2 U2 F U F' U2 R U' R' 
83. 3.19 U R' F R2 F R F' U F U' 
84. 3.03 R' U2 R' U R' F U2 F' U 
85. 2.34 F R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U2 
86. 2.71 R U' F' U2 R2 F' R U' R U' 
87. 3.15 U2 R U2 R F R' U2 F U 
88. 2.81 U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
89. 1.83 U2 R' F U2 F' U2 R' F' U2 
90. 3.47 U' R U2 F' U2 F' R U R2 
91. 3.11 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' U' R' 
92. 2.97 U2 R2 U2 R U' F2 R F U' 
93. 2.16 F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' 
94. 2.56 R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 
95. 3.46 F2 R' U R' U F' R U2 F 
96. 2.30 F R U' R U' R F2 R' U2 
97. (3.58) F2 R' U2 F2 U F2 U' F R' 
98. 2.38 F2 R' F' R F R2 U2 F' U2 
99. 2.40 R F2 U2 F R' U' R2 U' R2 
100. 2.15 R' F2 R' U' F' R F2 U2 R' U2


----------



## Masonb4532 (Mar 4, 2017)

New best for 2x2! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cale S (Mar 4, 2017)

practicing at comp and this happens

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-4
avg of 5: 8.438

Time List:
1. 9.191 U2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 F2 U2 F D' F R2 B' U2 F L' U
2. 7.482 U B2 L' R2 F2 R U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B U' B' L2 R F2 D2
3. (11.827) R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 U F2 L F L2 U' B D R' U L2 R2
4. 8.640 U' B2 D' B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B' U2 R' D U' L2 U' B2 L U2
5. (6.924) R U' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L' B L2 U' L U2 L2 B' R'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 4, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> I'm hoping for sub 45 mean of 100 over the weekend



Square-1 mean of 100: *43.244* 
also ...
Single: 21.212
Avg. 5: 32.373
Avg. 12: 37.163


----------



## Masonb4532 (Mar 4, 2017)

New pb for 2x2 ao12 
I've been doing 2x2 for about 2 weeks.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masonb4532 (Mar 5, 2017)

2x2x2 ao5[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilknir (Mar 5, 2017)

Just got my first sub 1:00 AO5


----------



## Masonb4532 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 5, 2017)

i am decent at OH again

1. 22.73 
2. 25.30 
3. 24.68 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' U B' U R2 U2 R2 B2 L D' L' B' 
4. (19.98) B D2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R' D B D' L' B' D2 U2 B2 
5. 20.11 F D2 B2 L2 F U2 F L' F R' D2 R F' D U' L2 B L R 
6. 23.26 F U R2 L2 F B L B2 R D F' D2 F2 B' L2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 
7. 23.55 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U L R D' F D2 B' D2 U' R2 D 
8. (31.24) L2 R B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R B2 R F2 U R2 F' U L U' R2 U2 B' R' 
9. 26.01 U' D' F B D2 R F L U D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F B2 L2 B R2 U2 
10. 23.53 F U' F2 R' D2 B U2 B L F' R2 L2 U2 F' L2 F B' L2 F2 
11. 21.15 D2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 B2 R U R2 U2 F D2 U R U2 R 
12. 25.64 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R B2 D' L U B' R B U' L'


----------



## hamfaceman (Mar 5, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-5
avg of 12: 10.01

Time List:
11.36, 11.62, 10.15, 10.23, (8.39), 10.43, 8.55, 9.74, (12.31), 8.63, 9.77, 9.60

3x3 PB by 0.06, failed to roll with 2 13s. Getting closer!


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 5, 2017)

Finally got a 5! 
5.945, AUFless PLL skip


----------



## asacuber (Mar 5, 2017)

1.76 2x2 ao5


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 5, 2017)

asacuber said:


> 7 moves.
> Btw did you get it on cstimer.net? I have got a few illegal scrambles from there lol



Yeah cstimer. It's not supposed to give illegal scrambles...


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 5, 2017)

5:51.91 Pyraminx with mouth single
why did I do this to myself


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 5, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 5:51.91 Pyraminx with mouth single
> why did I do this to myself



And why is it so bad


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 5, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 5:51.91 Pyraminx with mouth single
> why did I do this to myself


This does not surprise me.


----------



## Torch (Mar 5, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 5:51.91 Pyraminx with mouth single
> why did I do this to myself


2:43.72 physical 15 puzzle with one foot single


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 5, 2017)

Torch said:


> 2:43.72 physical 15 puzzle with one foot single


9:08.40 Kilominx with feet single


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 5, 2017)

9.94 Single! Fourth sub-10 ever!

x2 R' F' // 2 Move EOLine
U2 R' U R // RB Block
U' L' U L U' L' // LB Block
R U2 R' U' R U R' // RF Block
U L' U L U2 L' U L // LF Block
R' U' R U' F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' // ZBLL

42 HTM
4.22 TPS


----------



## Meow (Mar 6, 2017)

278: 9.18 D' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' R' U B L D' F2 L' R2 U2 R'
279: 8.50 B' U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R' D' F R D' L2 F2
280: 8.26 R' D2 L' F2 U B U R' L' U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D L2
281: 5.38 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F2 L' R' B' U' F2 D2 L2 D2 F2
282: 8.18 U B' D F' D2 R U B' L' D2 F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D R2 F2 B2
283: 7.66 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L' B R' B2 F' D' R U2 L' U2
284: 10.11 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F D' L2 U2 L B' D' L2 D2 R
285: 15.10 D' L' B' L' U L2 F L2 U' R' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 D' R2 D' R2 L2
286: 8.41 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L D2 B D' B' D2 F L' D' R
287: 6.68 F L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 U' R B2 D L R2 F U2 L' F
288: 5.42 L F2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' U' D' F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2
289: 7.90 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 B' L D2 R2 U' F' L B2 L2 U2

Nothing good of an ao12, but contains my fastest counting solve ever in an ao12!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 6, 2017)

My pyraminx skills are sorta coming back
125/125
Session mean: 6.40
Best time 3.25
Best mean of 3 4.55
Best average of 5 4.79
Best average of 12 5.72
Best average of 50 6.19
Best average of 100 6.34


----------



## Masonb4532 (Mar 6, 2017)

2x2 1.2 second solve with a pll skip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 6, 2017)

Finished up a 3x3 session, checked my stats, and got some nice PBs

Single - 9.94
Mo3 - 12.10 PB
Ao5 - 12.63 PB
Ao12 - 13.18 PB
Ao50 - 14.57
Ao100 - 14.72



Spoiler: Solves + Statistics



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-5
solves/total: 152/152

single
best: 9.94
worst: 20.97

mean of 3
current: 13.33 (σ = 1.24)
best: 12.10 (σ = 0.50) PB

avg of 5
current: 12.63 (σ = 0.49)
best: 12.63 (σ = 0.49) PB

avg of 12
current: 14.76 (σ = 1.88)
best: 13.18 (σ = 0.98) PB

avg of 50
current: 14.97 (σ = 1.65)
best: 14.57 (σ = 1.71)

avg of 100
current: 15.03 (σ = 1.57)
best: 14.72 (σ = 1.54)

Average: 14.88 (σ = 1.61)
Mean: 14.94

Time List:
14.02, 13.99, 12.43, 16.06, 16.51, 18.37, 15.09, 12.68, 15.55, 14.18, 19.58, 20.41, 18.89, 10.73, 12.78, 13.62, 14.66, 14.69, 14.80, 13.70, 13.84, 16.33, 14.12, 17.47, 14.64, 11.93, 16.21, 16.14, 16.20, 17.52, 12.22, 13.95, 11.99, 12.81, 13.77, 14.51, 12.33, 13.65, 12.18, 17.43, 9.94, 14.38, 17.07, 17.20, 15.38, 14.43, 12.20, 13.28, 12.78, 13.74, 15.15, 14.63, 17.20, 12.51, 17.37, 17.71, 15.78, 14.58, 15.41, 19.54, 15.34, 14.34, 14.48, 14.75, 14.87, 13.89, 13.78, 17.64, 15.96, 17.73, 12.72, 15.23, 16.15, 12.59, 15.06, 12.89, 17.96, 16.31, 13.86, 16.33, 13.28, 16.44, 14.95, 14.37, 14.18, 15.70, 13.43, 14.79, 13.95, 14.96, 14.31, 19.85, 12.79, 14.35, 12.36, 14.87, 14.38, 13.67, 18.55, 13.55, 16.40, 14.20, 10.50, 17.65, 16.58, 18.15, 12.36, 15.89, 15.05, 14.42, 13.64, 11.64, 15.78, 14.25, 20.97, 18.65, 14.04, 13.55, 15.72, 13.68, 14.15, 15.25, 13.68, 17.58, 18.90, 14.18, 13.66, 15.61, 13.19, 14.90, 18.46, 13.98, 14.62, 15.20, 13.43, 14.83, 13.04, 14.72, 14.93, 16.14, 17.77, 18.76, 16.83, 14.18, 14.09, 16.13, 16.02, 11.56, 12.55, 12.19, 13.15, 14.64


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 6, 2017)

first time i've done it, ao12 better than ao5

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:03.66
worst time: 1:15.93

current avg5: 1:11.92 (σ = 2.81)
best avg5: 1:11.92 (σ = 2.81)

current avg12: 1:11.42 (σ = 3.12)
best avg12: 1:11.42 (σ = 3.12)

session avg: 1:11.42 (σ = 3.12)
session mean: 1:11.15

the actual times:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:11.42
1. 1:06.03 d' b' l2 U R2 u d2 U' D' f2 F b' D2 R' l2 u2 B l2 R' B' u f' D2 l' U' l' F2 b' f l2 R' B2 L u U' R2 F2 f' d f2 d b r2 B2 U2 d' L u d2 B L' u f2 L2 B' f U2 D l' d2 
2. 1:10.83 D r U2 u2 b2 u' r2 d F R' U L2 R b l B F r D' L' l U2 F' D2 B2 F U2 F' u l' r2 u f' D r2 L2 D2 l D' L2 f2 L' r2 D2 b' r2 D' r2 f2 F r L' R2 D2 u f' U b u2 l' 
3. 1:14.96 U D' R B2 F' D' l f2 b u F L b' r' D' l' D' L2 b D r' F R' F2 R' d' B' l2 b' F' u2 l R2 r U2 R' l L' U' B b2 R' b2 f' U' r B R' b' u B b' u2 b2 L2 r' u' U' l d' 
4. 1:10.52 U f' r' R u2 R L r' u2 L' d b' D U2 b' d2 U2 B' L' b' B2 l' L D2 f2 L2 F' u r f2 F' R f2 b2 L b U l2 D' r2 d F2 R' F' l' R' L2 F2 f' D2 u f' l2 b2 R u' b' F2 f' D' 
5. 1:15.08 F2 b' l' b' F f B2 L' l2 F2 R2 B d b D' F' f r U2 L u' R2 L2 r' U2 F f B r b2 R2 r2 D r B2 R' L2 F r2 F2 L d' F2 f' d2 D2 b' U d f F D' R2 r2 D2 U r' B' L' r' 
6. (1:03.66) r' L2 u D' F2 B' u' B' b l' r d2 u2 D2 R' L d U' R F2 D' d2 B' L F U f2 d' F' u2 r u2 l' U D F' u' D' l' F2 f B2 D' F' l2 b' d L d' F U2 b' U' b' D R' U2 B' l D 
7. 1:13.09 B' D2 r F2 d r B2 f' R D f' R2 d' r' l D2 b2 u' R2 b F' r B U2 f' L' d' U2 b r' R' l f' r2 D b' F' U F' L' b' B2 U' b' B' U' D B' D f2 u2 l2 f2 d' F' R b2 U f l2 
8. 1:15.03 D' R' r2 d F2 r b D u' l B' r2 F L r2 B2 F2 d2 F2 D2 l' u' r' l2 U2 f' b2 l2 B2 l2 u B d2 f F2 D2 u b' B D' d' F2 B2 d D2 R b D2 f' F' B' D2 U2 r B' D2 u2 r f L 
9. (1:15.93) d' r U B2 U r' u r2 R b' D' r' L2 b' L d' U' B2 b' L2 u2 U R' f F' D F u f b2 u2 D2 B' U' f2 U' B2 L2 b' L u B2 l F' d D2 b U2 f2 r2 d2 b' f' R B b2 d D2 L2 l' 
10. 1:11.19 l2 r b l2 D2 F' B' u2 R L B' L R2 U2 l2 r' R' L2 D' r2 l' F D l' U L' l2 u B' b2 L F' l' L r D' u2 R' B2 F2 b2 L2 D' F2 L U B F R U F' L' U d2 u2 L' l U f2 U2 
11. 1:07.95 l' D' r2 l U2 B' f2 F' U2 b2 u2 R U2 r D2 l' b F2 D' L R' u' L' f' r2 R' U' b2 f2 R2 U' R D2 r' l U b D' B' R f' F' r' F' r2 L' f' l' D' u' L B' b' D' r' u F2 b D2 d' 
12. 1:09.55 l' d2 l2 L' r U2 F' R2 L f2 F' L' D' r D' B r u' l' R F l2 d D2 B2 f2 l' d2 L2 D2 U2 F u F2 D2 u' B2 R u2 F l' R' U' b' f2 d L b' D2 r' u L' l' U' B R d f u B'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 6, 2017)

Awwww YES 7.19 single, had really nice flowing F2L then FdoublesexyF' PLL skip.
44 moves 7.19 seconds = 6.12 Turns per second

EDIT: To top it off, after all these years. I FINALLY got a PURE SUB 10 AVG!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-6
avg of 5: 9.35

Time List:
1. (7.19) B L2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 F D2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' R' U B2 F L' F2 D
2. 9.65 B' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F R' B' U L B2 D2 F L F U'
3. (9.90) R' B2 U B2 U2 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 U L F' L F D L2 U B2
4. 9.84 F' D F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F' D B2 D R' D L' B2 U'
5. 8.53 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 F' L U R B2 L D2 L' R' F

EDIT 2: PB ao12 to 9.7 somethin and also a 7.54 single, dot OLL PLL skip!!


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 7, 2017)

lol LBL 2x2
3.76 Ao5, 4.77 Ao12, 5.48 Ao100. I should probably learn Ortega and CLL now...




Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



Average of 5: 3.76
1. 3.49 F U' R F R2 F R2 F2 U2 
2. (5.47) R' U' R U2 F U2 R' F' U' 
3. 3.68 F' U2 R U' R' F' U F2 U2 
4. 4.10 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U R2 
5. (2.58) R U R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2

Average of 12: 4.77
1. 5.57 U R U' F R' U F R' U 
2. 5.15 F2 R F R' U2 F R' U' F2 
3. 3.68 F R' F U F2 U F U2 F 
4. 4.77 U2 R U F2 R' U R F2 R' 
5. 6.03 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' R2 
6. 5.71 R U' R' U2 R' U F' U' F' U' 
7. (6.88) F U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 
8. 3.49 F U' R F R2 F R2 F2 U2 
9. 5.47 R' U' R U2 F U2 R' F' U' 
10. 3.68 F' U2 R U' R' F' U F2 U2 
11. 4.10 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U R2 
12. (2.58) R U R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2

Average of 100: 5.48
1. 7.55 F' U2 R F U2 R' F' U2 R' 
2. 3.82 F U' R2 U F' U' F U' F2 U' 
3. 4.83 R' F' R' U' R2 U' R2 U F' U' 
4. 3.73 R2 U2 F U2 F U R' U R 
5. 7.30+ U' F2 U F' U R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 3.78 F2 U' F' R2 U F2 R' F2 U' 
7. 5.14 F2 R U' F' R U F2 R2 U' 
8. 3.58 U R2 U R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
9. 5.28 U2 R U F R F2 U' F U' 
10. 4.67 F' R' U R U2 R' F R' U2 
11. 4.02 F R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 
12. 6.34 F2 R' F R U R2 F2 U2 F' 
13. 7.63 R' U R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' 
14. 5.57 U R U' F R' U F R' U 
15. 5.15 F2 R F R' U2 F R' U' F2 
16. 3.68 F R' F U F2 U F U2 F 
17. 4.77 U2 R U F2 R' U R F2 R' 
18. 6.03 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' R2 
19. 5.71 R U' R' U2 R' U F' U' F' U' 
20. 6.88 F U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 
21. (3.49) F U' R F R2 F R2 F2 U2 
22. 5.47 R' U' R U2 F U2 R' F' U' 
23. 3.68 F' U2 R U' R' F' U F2 U2 
24. 4.10 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U R2 
25. (2.58) R U R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
26. 5.70 R F' R U' R F' R2 F2 U' 
27. 5.06 U2 F' R U2 R F' U2 R' U2 
28. 7.83 R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F U2 R 
29. 5.51 F R U F' R F R2 U2 F' 
30. 5.18 U' R F2 R F2 R F' U' R2 
31. 4.75 F R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' 
32. 5.39 U2 R F2 U2 F U2 R F' R 
33. (9.84) R' U F' U F' U F' R U' 
34. 5.39 F R' U R F U2 R F2 R 
35. 5.15 U' F R' F2 R U' R U R U' 
36. 4.26 R U' R2 F R2 U' F' U' F' 
37. 5.38 R U' F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' 
38. 5.60 R2 U F U' F2 U' R' U' R 
39. 3.92 R2 U2 F2 U F R' F R2 F' U 
40. 7.15 R2 U F2 U F U2 R F2 U2 
41. 3.62 U2 R F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' 
42. 5.60 U' R2 F' R U2 F' U R' U' 
43. 5.60 U2 R' F2 U F' U2 R2 U' R 
44. 5.76 R' F2 U2 F U2 F R F U' 
45. 5.23 F' U2 F R' F U2 R' F' R' 
46. 7.04 R2 F R2 U F U' F2 U' R2 
47. 5.31 U' F2 U' F U2 F R U' R2 
48. 5.15 F2 U' F2 U F R2 F' R2 U 
49. 3.95 R' U F R2 F2 U' F' R' U' 
50. 5.65 U F2 U F2 U F R U2 R 
51. 5.79 U F' U2 F U' F' U R' U' 
52. 5.87 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 R U' R 
53. 6.59 F2 U F2 U R F2 R F' R2 
54. 4.85 R F' U R2 U F2 U' R' U' 
55. 6.16 R2 F' U F' R U2 R F U2 
56. 5.84 R2 F' U' F U' R U' R2 F2 
57. 6.05 R2 U R F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 
58. 4.24 F2 U' R' F2 U F U2 F U 
59. 6.75 R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F' U' R2 
60. 6.02 R2 U R2 F' R' U R2 F R' U' 
61. 4.93 F2 U2 R' F' R' F R2 U' F' 
62. 7.09 R F' U2 R U2 R U' R U2 
63. 5.57 U2 R' F U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 
64. 3.73 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 F' R' U 
65. 6.85 F U R' U2 F2 R U R U2 
66. 3.87 U F2 U R U' R2 F' R U2 F' 
67. (10.10) U2 F R' U' R F' U2 R U' 
68. (2.40) F' U' F2 R2 F' R F2 U F2 
69. 4.93 R2 F U2 R' F R' U' F2 U 
70. 6.54 R' F2 U R' U' R U F R 
71. 5.81 F R U' F' R F2 U' R F' 
72. 7.25 F2 R' F' U2 R U2 F' U' R' 
73. 5.15 U2 R U2 R' U' F U2 R' U2 
74. 6.10 U F' U R U F' R2 F' R2 
75. 5.03 R U R2 F2 R' F R' U2 F' 
76. (3.01) U' R' F2 R' U R' F U' R' 
77. 6.98+ R F U' F' U' F R2 U R' 
78. (9.44+) F2 R F U F2 R' F R' F' U' 
79. 6.00 U' F' R F U2 R' U R2 F' 
80. 6.32 R U' R' U' R2 U F' U2 F' 
81. 4.82 R F2 U2 R' F R U2 F2 U' 
82. 4.93 F2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 
83. (3.49) U' R2 U R U2 R' F R' U' 
84. 5.47 R2 U R' U' F R2 F2 U2 F' 
85. 5.98 F U2 R' F' R F2 R' U R2 
86. 5.67 U' R2 U' F R2 U R' F2 R' 
87. 4.31 U2 R' U2 F U' R' U2 F U2 
88. (DNF(6.98)) U' F R2 U' R' F R U2 R' 
89. 6.07 F2 U2 R U2 R F' U2 F' U2 
90. 6.95 F' U2 F U2 F' U' R2 U R U2 
91. 5.92 F R F' U2 F R U' F R' 
92. 6.37 R' U R' F R U' R' U F2 
93. (12.72) F2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 U' 
94. 5.81 F' U2 R2 U F R2 U' F U 
95. 5.28 U R2 F2 U' F U' F U' R2 
96. 5.10 F2 R' U F' R U R U2 R 
97. 4.45 F' U F2 R' U F R F' U2 
98. 5.47 R' U R F2 U' R F2 R' U2 
99. 5.25 U2 F' U2 F' U R' F R' U' 
100. 7.41 R' U2 R2 F U' F U2 R' F'


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 7, 2017)

12.78 Second best OH single and first ever 12.

x2 R F' R2 L' B' // EOLine
R U' L' U' L' // LB Block
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R U' R' // R Block
L' U' L // LF Block
U R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 z x U' R U R // PLL

41 HTM 3.2 TPS yeee lol

Also a PB mean of 3 fail
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-6
mean of 3: 16.89

Time List:
1. 16.27 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 B' U B F2 R' F D' R' B L' R' 
2. 12.78 U2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 R D2 B' F R D' F2 D2 R2 B 
3. 21.62 U R F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 U2 F' D' B' D R D2 F'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 7, 2017)

PB megaminx avg of 5: 1:25.44

Time List:
1. (1:29.19) 
2. 1:25.08 
3. 1:27.22 
4. 1:24.02 
5. (1:17.49) 

If I keep practicing I can definitely get faster.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2017)

k
Average of 12: 8.92
1. 8.64 D F U F B2 U2 F R F U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 
2. (11.63) D B U R2 L U F B' D' F2 R' L2 F2 L B2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 
3. 8.15 D2 F U2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 R F D2 R2 D2 L2 B D' B F2 
4. 7.85 B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U R D' B2 U2 R2 B D' R' B R2 
5. (7.81) B' L U' R' B U B' U2 F B2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 R' 
6. 8.94 L2 F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L R2 B L U B D2 R D U' 
7. 10.35 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 F' D' L U L' F' R' D2 
8. 9.78 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F D' B D B R' B' F2 U F' 
9. 8.17 D2 B D R' D2 B2 U R L2 B U R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U' D2 R2 
10. 10.55 B' R B' L2 U' D2 R2 F' D R2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' 
11. 8.42 U2 L2 U2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B R' U2 R' D R2 B2 F' D2 
12. 8.32 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R' U2 R2 F2 U L' U L B R2 F' L R2 F'


----------



## sqAree (Mar 7, 2017)

Finished learned my first COLL Set of ZBLL.
It was quite a bit of work to get the recognition down, so now I estimate learning more sets will be significantly faster.

EDIT: 14.61 OH single with a ZBLL! It's cool to see what I learn is not useless.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 8, 2017)

7.74 single with sort of LL skip

R B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F L' F' D' U' R2 F2 

z2 y' F' U R' F R y' L F' U' R' F R 
y' U2 R' F U F' U R
y' U2 R U R'
y2 U M' R' U R U' r' U' R U2

pretty nice movecount


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 8, 2017)

Squan PBs
single: 20.53
avg of 5: 26.50
avg of 12: 31.20
Times:
21.243, 29.075, 22.032, 28.403, 32.433, 46.204, 31.594, 20.535, 35.243, 31.436, 54.123, 34.372

Megaminx PBs
single: 1:13.88 (Not PB)
avg of 5: 1:20.98
avg of 12: 1:22.47 
Times:
1:19.455, 1:15.541, 1:27.542, 1:15.952, 1:32.059, 1:22.201, 1:17.908, 1:25.599, 1:13.884, 1:27.123, 1:40.722, 1:21.385

Cool Pyra mean of 3
3.78, 2.67, 2.96 = 3.14


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 8, 2017)

4x4 PB single, PLL parity (why can't I sub-27?)

*27.37* L' F2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw F2 R2 Rw U' F2 L Fw R Rw' Uw2 L2 R' F2 D2 U' B2 Rw' L F' L' B' R D L R F' B Uw R' Uw' F U2 Uw2 L'


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 8, 2017)

Second sub-minute 4×4×4 solve with cage/sandwich (fullstep, unlike the first time, which had a forced centre skip).

1. 55.81 B L F' U R' L2 F D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 B R2 L2 D2 F' U2 Fw2 Uw2 D' F2 Rw2 B2 R2 D B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Rw D' B Rw F' Rw Fw' F' Uw L' U2 F2 R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2017)

12.82 3x3 AO1000. I think I can safely say "sub 13" now. 


guysensei1 said:


> Sub-4.5 official skewb avg wtf
> 
> Also ~15.36 OH avg wtf
> 
> Also i made the final in singapore open for the first time!


Haven't been on here much to see your progress. You got fast in everything! Awesome job. I even forgive you for being faster than me at 7x7 now


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 8, 2017)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 12.82 3x3 AO1000. I think I can safely say "sub 13" now.
> 
> Haven't been on here much to see your progress. You got fast in everything! Awesome job. I even forgive you for being faster than me at 7x7 now


Thanks 
I got faster/better at all the events I don't really practice often (skewb, OH, 7x7, FMC) and all the events I do care about (3x3, 6x6) I can't do well at. :/


----------



## asacuber (Mar 8, 2017)

what he heck
messed up 4x4 solve
got pure flip parity as ll
lol
E: sub 10 ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-8
avg of 5: 9.93

Time List:
1. (8.54) R' D2 R2 U2 R B2 R' F2 U F' R' D2 R B D L' R F2 
2. (14.28) D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 F L F U B' D L R D B 
3. 9.26 D U L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R B' L' B' R D L2 B R2 B' 
4. 11.64 L' D' F2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B L F L2 U2 F' U2 L' F2 R' 
5. 8.88 F' U2 L' F2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 L U B L2 R2


----------



## Ianwubby (Mar 8, 2017)

New 3x3 single PB of 12.22 seconds!

R L2 D2 F' D' L D B' U R' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' // scramble
x2 y2 // inspection
L F' L2 R' y R' D2 // cross
R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L-1
L' U2 L y' U' R U R' // F2L-2
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

59 moves / 12.22 seconds = 4.83 TPS


----------



## Cale S (Mar 10, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-9
avg of 12: 9.66

Time List:
1. 9.34 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B L' U L' R' U2 F2 R D2 B 
2. 9.86 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 B' R D2 L2 D' B F L' F 
3. 9.16 R U' F U' L2 U D B2 U L' D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B 
4. 9.39 L2 D U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R' U' B2 U F' D2 R' U B' U' 
5. 10.40 F U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' F D U B2 L D2 F' U L' 
6. 9.22 B' U2 F U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B' R' U R2 U2 B' L' U L2 F2 R2 
7. 9.38 U F2 D U2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 F L' U' L' D2 F L2 D L2 R2 
8. (7.86) R' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L R2 B2 L D2 F L2 F' R' D' L' B2 U' B 
9. 9.14 F' L2 U B2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D L' U2 F' D' F R' F2 
10. (11.74) R2 F D2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 L D R F' U R B' D2 U R2 
11. 11.22 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D' F2 R D' F2 L2 D U B D F2 L 
12. 9.47 L2 U2 R F2 L D2 U2 R U2 L F2 D' U' L' B D' L2 D U B'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 10, 2017)

OH pb? single

CMLL skip
15.16 U R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D2 B2 R' B F L' B' U L2 F' L' F'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 10, 2017)

2nd best OH solve
Antisune PLL skip 

(14.16) B2 L' R B2 F2 L U2 L' R' B U' R' F' D2 R2 B D B2 R
E:
PB sweep
19.11 ao5
19.89 ao12
20.62 ao25 
21.73 ao50
22.12 ao100

woot


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 10, 2017)

4.75 pyra ao50

pb by like... 0.5 seconds kek


----------



## Meow (Mar 10, 2017)

Average: 6.77
Best: 5.56
Worst: 7.60
Mean: 6.69
Standard Deviation: 0.76

1: (5.56) R2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 R F2 D2 F' U' F' R' B R'
2: 6.75 D B2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' F2 U R U' B' R D' R U'
3: (7.60) L2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' U' B2 R F2 R' U2 L' B U' R2 U' F'
4: 7.40 D L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U B2 D2 L' D' L' U F R B D F' U2
5: 6.16 D F2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 B L' B2 R2 D' B2 F U' R2 B'

a nice fully full step avg. 1LLL on the 5 was L U L F' L' F U' L'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 11, 2017)

Really easy 5x5 centres and 2 second PB!!! 1:20.43 Yaaaaay almost in the teens


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Really easy 5x5 centres and 2 second PB!!! 1:20.43 Yaaaaay almost in the teens


Tips for F4C?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 11, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Tips for F4C?


As the same for the rest of the cube, lookahead is really important. I haven't really learnt anything new for how to pair blocks and insert them but with practice you just do it really fast.

Also, after 30mins of slow solves I had an awesome session. Ao50 PB to like 10.5 and also THIS:
mean of 3: 8.63

Time List:
1. 8.30 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F U2 B' R2 F U F L U2 F U' L B2 
2. 8.17 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B L2 U B L2 F L' R D R' 
3. 9.40 L2 F' U2 B U2 F D2 R2 B F D2 R' B D2 B D' L2 F' D2 L R2


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 11, 2017)

Considering I had too literally relearn how to solve a skewb earlier this week I am very happy with these results
Best time 4.28
Best mean of 3 7.80
Best average of 5 8.10
Best average of 12 10.24
Best average of 50 11.71
Best average of 100 11.96

All are lifetime pbs


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 11, 2017)

18.27 OH PB Ao5: (21.78), (17.70), 18.32, 18.62, 17.86




Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 5:* 18.27
1. (21.78) R' L F2 L' D R' U L2 B L U L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2
2. (17.70) B L2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' F' L' B F2 U L' D' R U F2 R' U'
3. 18.32 U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 F L2 F' D L D2 R2 F2 L' D F D2
4. 18.62 D2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 B' R2 D' F' L' U F D L F U2 L
5. 17.86 B2 L D2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 U B' L' U2 B L2 U' B L' D2 F



So close to a pure Sub-20 (or heck, pure Sub-19) average, but ah well.
OH became really fun ever since I got my new magnetic WeiLong GTS! I've greatly improved!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2017)

Yay OH PB ao5! First sub 19!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-11
avg of 5: 18.66

Time List:
1. 17.97 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 R B' R2 D B F' L U'
2. 17.80 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L U R2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R
3. (24.17) L U2 R B2 L' B2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 F' L' F' D' F' D' U' R' D
4. 20.19 B2 R F2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' U' F2 D' F R2 U B2 F2
5. (17.79) R2 U R' L B D' F2 D2 R D R' D2 L D2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L B2


EmperorZant said:


> 18.27 OH PB Ao5: (21.78), (17.70), 18.32, 18.62, 17.86
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Race to sub 18? 

E:
5x5 PB! Ridiculous stuff. Parity skip+ xcross lol

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-11
single: 2:06.18

Time List:
1. 2:06.18 Dw Rw' B2 R' Uw' Rw2 D R Uw F2 Rw Fw' D Rw' D2 U2 R' D' L D Uw' B2 Rw2 B' L2 Lw' D' B U2 F U' F2 Uw2 U' D' F L' Fw' Dw' U2 F2 Uw' Fw Uw' Dw' U L Rw F R' Uw R' B' U R' Uw2 Fw' Lw' U Lw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 11, 2017)

2nd best, including 7.199 avg5

Generated by DCTimer on 2017-03-11
Average: 7.737 (σ = 0.85)
Best time: 6.716
Worst time: 10.585
Individual times:
1. 6.924 U2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L U L F U' B2 L D L B2 R2
2. 7.121 U2 F R2 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 U' B' D2 R' U' L' F2 U L B
3. 7.389 L D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 L B2 D2 B R2 D U L2 B F' R' D' L
4. 7.410 F' B' U2 B' R2 U R2 D L D R2 B2 L' D2 R' L2 F2 R D2 L2
5. 7.087 F2 B2 U' D R' U L F R2 F' B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 B2 D' F2 D'
6. 7.822 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 U2 L' B' F' D B' U' L2 B2 R U' L2
7. 9.989 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L' D' B2 U R' F R F' D F'
8. 8.021 D2 F2 R2 U' L F' R D2 F2 U L' B2 R' L2 F2 L F2 D2 R F2
9. (10.585) B L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L' U' B2 F' L R' F L' D2 B2
10. 8.323 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L' F2 L B2 F' L R F L U' B R F2 U'
11. 7.288 R' D2 B' D' L' B D R' B' R' U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2
12. (6.716) F U B' U2 F' U2 R' F2 B D' B U2 L2 U2 B L2 F' R2 L2 D2


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 11, 2017)

PB2 and PB3 for 444 in the same session, within three solves of each other. The 49.83 was a fullstep solve, the 46.95 was a COLL ((L' R) U R' U' L U2 R U2 R') with EPLL skip.

97. 49.83 U' L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 B' R D F U' L2 B' R U F2 Uw2 F' R Fw2 Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 L' Uw2 F Uw2 Fw2 Uw R Uw2 F Uw' R' Fw Uw B D' F2 Rw
98. 1:10.23[oll+opp] D2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F L D R' U L2 B U' R' D2 F Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R B Uw2 F L' F' L2 R F' Uw Fw2 D2 L Uw2 B' D Rw2 Fw' U R' Fw2 Uw
99. 57.60 L' D L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L D2 B' F U2 F U L' B Uw2 Fw2 L B' Uw2 R' D2 Rw2 F' U2 L' Uw2 B Uw' Rw2 D Fw2 F Rw U L2 Uw' Rw L2 D
100. 46.95 U B2 L2 B L2 B U2 B D2 U2 R2 L' F2 D R U' B' D U B Fw2 R Uw2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 F R B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D B R' F' Uw L' U Rw' Fw' Uw D Fw2 U'

Still not seeing any progress on global average (~1:04), unfortunately.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 11, 2017)

also the wuque is nice 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-12
avg of 5: 34.74

Time List:
1. 33.71 Fw' B' R D2 L' U Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 D' R L2 D2 R L2 B' U' Fw U' F2 R' L' B2 Uw' R Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 U' Rw D Rw D' R U B' 
2. 33.91 U' Rw' U' D2 F' Rw F D Uw' Rw L' Fw L' Uw' Fw' B2 R2 B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R U D2 Rw U2 Rw' D' F Rw2 F R2 Uw' B' D' L Rw' B2 Uw2 R2 
3. 36.59 R2 B D' L Uw' D B' Rw L2 D2 Rw R2 U R' Fw U Fw Uw' L' Uw2 F2 B' U B' U Rw' U' B' Fw L2 B' Rw' D Rw F2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw' R 
4. (38.90) Uw' R2 Rw L2 D R F U2 Uw' Fw' U' F D R' B R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U F' Uw2 F2 Fw B2 R2 F2 U' Fw D F2 U' R2 U' Uw' Fw Rw' L' Uw B 
5. (31.89) Fw L' F2 R Fw B' Uw2 Rw' U L F2 R Fw2 D' U2 Rw' L' Fw2 Uw U' Rw' U L' D Fw2 U' Fw2 R Fw U' D' Rw2 L R2 F L D' R' F U'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-12
avg of 12: 35.97

Time List:
1. (40.63) U' R Uw' F Fw Rw' L F B D2 Uw Fw2 F' R2 D U' Rw2 U R2 D Uw L Fw2 Rw Fw Rw B' L U' F' D R F' Rw' L2 Uw B Uw2 F2 L2 
2. 38.36 U2 Uw' Fw' R Rw2 B2 F2 Uw R' B' F Uw' R B' Fw2 R Fw Rw D' B U2 Fw Rw' D2 R2 U' Uw' F' Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw2 U Fw' D F' Uw2 U Rw D 
3. 34.89 D' F D Uw2 U Fw2 L2 Fw2 B' Uw2 R' U L Rw U' Fw' D2 R D Uw' B' U2 Uw R2 Rw2 B R L U Uw B' L' Fw L' F' D' Uw R' Fw' Uw' 
4. 33.71 Fw' B' R D2 L' U Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 D' R L2 D2 R L2 B' U' Fw U' F2 R' L' B2 Uw' R Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 U' Rw D Rw D' R U B' 
5. 33.91 U' Rw' U' D2 F' Rw F D Uw' Rw L' Fw L' Uw' Fw' B2 R2 B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R U D2 Rw U2 Rw' D' F Rw2 F R2 Uw' B' D' L Rw' B2 Uw2 R2 
6. 36.59 R2 B D' L Uw' D B' Rw L2 D2 Rw R2 U R' Fw U Fw Uw' L' Uw2 F2 B' U B' U Rw' U' B' Fw L2 B' Rw' D Rw F2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw' R 
7. 38.90 Uw' R2 Rw L2 D R F U2 Uw' Fw' U' F D R' B R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U F' Uw2 F2 Fw B2 R2 F2 U' Fw D F2 U' R2 U' Uw' Fw Rw' L' Uw B 
8. (31.89) Fw L' F2 R Fw B' Uw2 Rw' U L F2 R Fw2 D' U2 Rw' L' Fw2 Uw U' Rw' U L' D Fw2 U' Fw2 R Fw U' D' Rw2 L R2 F L D' R' F U' 
9. 34.22 L' D' U R' Rw F2 Rw2 Uw B Fw2 D' L2 U2 Rw D Uw2 R2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Fw' R' B2 D' F Fw' B2 D F2 Uw2 F2 L Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 B D' U2 
10. 37.93 L' F2 U Fw B2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B' F' D' Rw' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 Rw2 R' U F Fw U D2 Rw' Fw' R D2 U' Rw2 U2 Fw2 L2 D U L F D L' Rw' 
11. 34.25 Rw Fw D2 R2 Rw D U' B R' B Fw L2 B' Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 B' R U' Fw U Uw2 D2 Rw' B' Rw U' F R' B Uw Rw' F' D B' Fw Rw2 
12. 36.91 D' R' F B' D' Fw Uw Rw L' F2 B' R B' L F' U Uw2 R Fw R Uw Fw Uw' F2 B L Fw B R L D Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw Rw' L F' B2 Rw2


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 12, 2017)

mediocre avg

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-11
avg of 5: 6.49

Time List:
1. 5.45 F' R' D R' B2 R B' R2 B' D R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 
2. 6.18 F' B D R2 L2 D2 B' R' U' R' F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D' 
3. 7.81 R' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 R2 F U2 R' D U' F2 R' B' 
4. (10.85) B2 D L' U' F2 D' F2 B' D2 F R' U2 R B2 R' L' B2 R U2 B2 
5. (4.71) D R2 B U2 B2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 D R2 B' L2 R' F' D L' U'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 12, 2017)

wth cstimer???????

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-12
avg of 12: 3.89

Time List:
1. 4.86 U L' U' L R' U' B' U l' b u 
2. 3.77 U L R' U B' U B U' l' r 
3. 1.92 L' R L' R' B' L' B L l u 
4. 6.29 B R' U' B' L U' R' U' l' r b u' 
5. (1.63) U B R B' R' U' B L' u' 
6. (7.44) R U R' B U B R' L' r' b' u 
7. 4.76 B' L' B U' B L' B R' l r' u' 
8. 3.70 U B' U R' U' R L' R l r' u 
9. 3.32 L' U B U' L' B L' R' l r' b' u' 
10. 2.91 U L' R' L B' U' L R l' r u' 
11. 3.65 U B' U L' R' U R' U' l' u 
12. 3.68 U' R B' R U L' U B' l r' b' u

with a 3.52 ao5 somewhere


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 12, 2017)

Pyra PB

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-12
single: 2.14

Time List:
1. 2.14 U' L R' U R U' L' U l' b u'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 12, 2017)

nice oh single:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-12
single: 15.35

Time List:
1. 15.35 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L' B D U F U2 B R U'


----------



## Cale S (Mar 12, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-12
avg of 5: 8.97

Time List:
1. 10.06 R' U B' D2 F' R' F R U' R2 L2 U R2 D L2 U F2 L2 U B 
2. 8.97 F2 R D2 F' R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 R' 
3. (7.35) D L' U' L B' L D' B R U F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F2 
4. (12.52) D R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B F' D L R' U L' F D2 R' 
5. 7.87 B' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U F' U' L' R' D' R2 B2 L2 R' B'


----------



## Iggy (Mar 12, 2017)

44.69 megaminx pb single with a corner twist lol


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 12, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Race to sub 18?


You're on! Sub-18 Ao5 is hard though (when you average 21), so props to you if you get it first.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 12, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> nice 2x2 session, partly on cam (the avg5 and 12)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-4
> avg of 5: 1.98
> ...


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 12, 2017)

Clock --

10.471 Ao50 (PB)
10.760 Ao100 (PB)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 12, 2017)

fk yeah, PB
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-12
avg of 50: *10.83*

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 9.37 D L2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 B' R' B D2 B D2 F' L' B' D' 
2. 10.38 L U R' U F' D L B R U2 D2 F2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 
3. 10.28 U2 F' D2 B' L2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 B' R' B2 D B' L U2 R2 D L U2 
4. 12.89 U2 F B' L2 U L' U' B' R F R2 U D2 R2 F2 U D' F2 D' L2 B2 
5. 9.43 L2 U' B' L' F R U' L' R2 D2 B2 U2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F' B' L' 
6. 10.82 U B' R2 U2 B2 U' F B' U' R D2 R' U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 
7. 9.76 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 U R2 U2 B' L2 R F' D' R2 U B2 D' R 
8. 12.16 L2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 B2 U' R D' L' F2 D2 U F' L' U 
9. (13.64) F2 D U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R B' R D2 L U2 L2 U R' B' 
10. 10.34 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F L2 D F2 R D' U' B2 U2 L 
11. 9.78 L' F B' D' L' U2 R2 B D2 R L U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 
12. 9.23 B' D F' D F U B2 R' F' U2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 B 
13. 10.99 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 U F2 R D' F D' L2 U' L D2 R F2 
14. 10.69 F' R D' R' U' B L F' R B' D B2 U F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 
15. 11.09 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B U B2 L' U F' D2 F2 L 
16. 11.74 B D2 U2 B' F D2 B' U2 F U2 L2 U' L B' R' D' L B2 F' U F' 
17. 9.92 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U F2 B' U' R' F2 U L' B' U B' R' 
18. 12.48 B U B R D2 R' F D' L R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 
19. 10.98 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' R U L R B' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 
20. 10.53 R2 F D' R2 U' R U B D' F2 B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R2 
21. 10.55 R U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R' D' U2 B' L B2 U2 F2 
22. 11.62 L' U B2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 D U' B2 L' U' B' L U F' D' R B' 
23. 11.06 D' F2 D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R U B' D' R2 F D' R' 
24. 10.54 F2 U F2 D R2 F2 D U' B2 F2 R2 B' L F2 R2 B2 F' U L F' U' 
25. 11.24 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F D2 B' L2 D' L D R U' R2 D L' U' R2 
26. 11.72 D B' L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 F D' L R' U2 L2 D' B2 F U F 
27. 10.26 R D' F L U L D' L' B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 
28. 10.80 R U2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L D L' D' U' L' F' U' L' B2 
29. 11.10 R F R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R' F2 D U R' B2 F' R2 U R 
30. 10.95 D2 B2 D2 R2 F D F2 L F' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 
31. 11.08 B2 R' F R2 L' D' R2 F' R U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U 
32. 11.41 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R D2 L B2 L' R2 U' F L U F' R D' R2 
33. (8.99) R F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 F L' F' D U L' U2 B2 L 
34. (8.17) B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' F L D B' F' U' L2 R2 B' R 
35. (8.69) B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L' D2 B' F' U' B' R' B2 D L2 
36. 11.93 F D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F' D2 F2 R' F U' 
37. 10.89 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R' B U2 L' D2 F U R2 F L2 
38. 11.54 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 B' D' R B' R' F L2 U' B2 L' 
39. 9.34 L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F' L' B2 R D F' R2 D2 F R2 
40. 10.76 L2 U2 B D2 U2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 L' F' D L F' L B' D' B2 D' 
41. 12.92 U2 B2 R' F U' L B U B' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' 
42. 9.72 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B F2 U L' B U2 F2 D2 B R D 
43. (14.06) U F2 U B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' F L2 B2 D' U' F R' U' R' B 
44. 9.41 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 D' U L B' D2 R' B2 L2 U' L2 D 
45. 12.08 D2 F2 L B2 R B2 U2 L R2 D2 L U' R D' U F' L' D2 B U' 
46. 11.69 D' B D2 B R2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 U' L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 
47. 9.77 D B2 R U' L2 B L' F' L2 D' F2 B2 D L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' F 
48. 9.85 F' B U2 B U' L F2 R F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 R' 
49. 11.24 F U2 D' L2 F' L D' B' U2 R L2 U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 R U2 D' 
50. (13.25) U R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U R2 L F L2 B' L2 U L' R' F2 U'



so for one, I managed to get 3 sub-9s, 14 sub-10s, 29 sub-11s, and 42 sub-12s.

also wtf is this (almost a PB)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-12
avg of 5: 9.53

Time List:
33. 8.99 R F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 F L' F' D U L' U2 B2 L 
34. (8.17) B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' F L D B' F' U' L2 R2 B' R 
35. 8.69 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L' D2 B' F' U' B' R' B2 D L2 
36. (11.93) F D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F' D2 F2 R' F U' 
57. 10.89 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R' B U2 L' D2 F U R2 F L2

tl;dr if you're going to Overland Park then watch the h*ll out


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Sub-minute Ao12 with 6 OLL parities and 5 PLL parities. Next goal: sub-minute global average!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-13
avg of 12: 58.43

Time List:
1. 50.89 U' L' U2 D L F2 L' B F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D Rw2 U' B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B U Fw2 D' U' Rw' U2 B U Rw' Uw Rw Fw2 Rw Uw R2 U2
2. (1:09.49[oll+o]) L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' R' D' L B' R2 B D2 U' Uw2 R' B L2 F' Rw2 B' R2 F2 Uw2 L' R2 Uw Rw2 R D' Fw2 Uw2 R' Rw D F' L Fw' U'
3. (46.76) U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D' U' L2 R' F U' L2 R2 F' D F L' D2 Uw2 B U2 L Fw2 B' R' U2 Fw2 L Uw2 U' R' B Uw' U' F' Fw R' U L' Uw' Fw D'
4. 1:07.63[oll+o] L D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D' B' R2 F' D2 L' B L' B' R Fw2 Uw2 U B Rw2 U2 F' B U Rw2 U' L2 F Rw' D' L F2 Rw' Uw R' Fw B2 U2 Rw D2 U2
5. 1:02.19[adj] F' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B' F R B2 R B U Fw2 D2 R' F L' Uw2 R' F' Uw2 B U2 Fw2 F' Uw' L F' U' B Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw' B2 D
6. 59.51 U' R L U' R2 D R2 F2 B D2 R' B2 D2 R' L2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 Fw2 U' R Fw2 D' Fw2 U' L Uw2 F2 L' Uw2 R' Fw L Uw2 D Fw' L2 Uw L U Fw2 B R' Fw2
7. 1:03.73[oll+adj] U2 L' B U' R2 D' R' U2 F' R B2 U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 Fw2 U B2 D' B Uw2 D F Rw2 R2 F' B2 U' Rw U B R2 F' Fw' Rw U2 Fw' R2 F D B2
8. 50.70[w] D' R2 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L' D' F' U F2 L' B U R2 F Rw2 Fw2 L D2 B L' Uw2 Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 R2 Uw B R2 B2 Uw U2 Fw' U L' Uw B R U
9. 52.66 D' R2 D' R D B R2 U2 L B2 U D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 Rw2 U' Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U2 R' Uw2 U D2 R' Fw U2 Rw2 Fw R Uw2 B Rw' Fw Rw' R Fw2 Rw'
10. 56.66[oll] R2 F2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 U' B' U' B R D' R2 B' L' F U' Fw2 Uw2 F' L Uw2 L D2 R' B2 L' B Rw2 Uw D' U F' Uw' R2 Rw' U2 D Fw D Rw2 L
11. 1:03.54[oll] L' U2 D L' U R' D' L2 U' B D2 R F2 L' F2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 R' Rw2 F Rw2 B' D Fw2 D Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw F' L' B2 Rw L B Fw L' Uw Fw Uw' Rw
12. 56.75[oll] R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F L2 F' L' R D2 R2 F' D' U R2 B L2 Fw2 D Rw2 B F' D' B' Rw2 U2 R2 F' B' Rw' U R' U2 Fw2 R' Fw' R2 Uw2 Rw' F2 L'


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 13, 2017)

PB fail

10.05 U L U2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 L' D' L D L' D' F' U R'

x2
R D' B D // EOLine
R U2 R2 L' U L U' R U R' L U' L' // L Block
U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' // R Block
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // COLL
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2 U // EPLL

46 STM

I _literally_ finished learning Pi 2GLL yesterday, but I freaked and went to the standard alg.
This case was a good one too: (U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R)

I got to LL at like high 6, or was at the last pair when the timer said 6
[RAGE]WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY[/RAGE]


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2017)

Megaminx PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-13
single: 1:41.08

Time List:
1. 1:41.08 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

After i did OLL, LL was just a 3 corner cycle lol

E: Got 1:54 pb ao5

And this:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-13
single: 14.89

Time List:
1. 14.88 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 R2 B F' D' B' R D U' B' D'

3rd best, PLL skip

E2:

1.47 single which had 15 moves

2.59 2x2 ao1000

nice, i think i am sub 2.6


----------



## Ianwubby (Mar 13, 2017)

12.88 best-on-cam:






D' B' L U2 D' F R F2 B2 R' D' R2 B2 U D B2 L2 D B2 L2 // scramble
z2 y' // inspection
U' R' F D2' R // cross
y2 L' U L R U2' R' U' F y U' L' // F2L-1
U' L' U2 L y' R' U' R // F2L-2
y L' U' L U L' U L U' L' U2 L R' U R // F2L-3
U y' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OLL + PLL skip

52 HTM / 12.88 seconds = 4.04 HTPS


----------



## Cale S (Mar 13, 2017)

46.19 4x4 avg12 with no OLL parity and timed inspection

I have a comp this weekend but I'm not going to use parity avoidance


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Mar 13, 2017)

Does this make me sub 10? My average of One-Thousand finally dropped below 10. PB average of 1000 nevertheless 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-13
avg of 1000: 9.99


----------



## Cale S (Mar 14, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-13
avg of 5: 8.86

Time List:
1. 8.85 U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R' F R' B2 D F2 U R U2 
2. 8.17 B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L F U2 F2 D' R F2 L2 F 
3. (9.99) D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D L' R' D' L' B' L F2 L2 B 
4. (7.57) U2 D2 F2 D' B' U2 B2 L' U F2 R' D2 L U2 D2 R' F2 U2 L F2 
5. 9.54 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B L F2 U R2 F D2 B' U R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 14, 2017)

first OH solve of the day. Not super fast, but i'm just happy since i didn't even warm up

19.77 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L F2 D R' F D2 B' R2 F' U L F'

EDIT:
good single with dots. Solve wasn't even lucky
17.47 U' F' U2 B' L' U2 D' R2 F' L' U' D L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 14, 2017)

Massive (continued) 3x3 session and broke every PB except single. My big ones have been standing for a long time.

Single 9.94 Fourth sub-10
Mo3 11.65 PB First sub-12
Ao5 12.45 PB
Ao12 13.15 PB
Ao50 14.00 PB Not sub-14
Ao100 14.29 PB



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-13
solves/total: 300/300

single
best: 9.94
worst: 21.92

mean of 3
current: 15.29 (σ = 2.45)
best: 11.65 (σ = 1.23)

avg of 5
current: 15.40 (σ = 0.65)
best: 12.45 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 12
current: 14.65 (σ = 1.21)
best: 13.15 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 50
current: 14.47 (σ = 1.38)
best: 14.00 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 100
current: 14.33 (σ = 1.47)
best: 14.29 (σ = 1.45)

Average: 14.68 (σ = 1.48)
Mean: 14.74

Time List:
14.02, 13.99, 12.43, 16.06, 16.51, 18.37, 15.09, 12.68, 15.55, 14.18, 19.58, 20.41, 18.89, 10.73, 12.78, 13.62, 14.66, 14.69, 14.80, 13.70, 13.84, 16.33, 14.12, 17.47, 14.64, 11.93, 16.21, 16.14, 16.20, 17.52, 12.22, 13.95, 11.99, 12.81, 13.77, 14.51, 12.33, 13.65, 12.18, 17.43, 9.94, 14.38, 17.07, 17.20, 15.38, 14.43, 12.20, 13.28, 12.78, 13.74, 15.15, 14.63, 17.20, 12.51, 17.37, 17.71, 15.78, 14.58, 15.41, 19.54, 15.34, 14.34, 14.48, 14.75, 14.87, 13.89, 13.78, 17.64, 15.96, 17.73, 12.72, 15.23, 16.15, 12.59, 15.06, 12.89, 17.96, 16.31, 13.86, 16.33, 13.28, 16.44, 14.95, 14.37, 14.18, 15.70, 13.43, 14.79, 13.95, 14.96, 14.31, 19.85, 12.79, 14.35, 12.36, 14.87, 14.38, 13.67, 18.55, 13.55, 16.40, 14.20, 10.50, 17.65, 16.58, 18.15, 12.36, 15.89, 15.05, 14.42, 13.64, 11.64, 15.78, 14.25, 20.97, 18.65, 14.04, 13.55, 15.72, 13.68, 14.15, 15.25, 13.68, 17.58, 18.90, 14.18, 13.66, 15.61, 13.19, 14.90, 18.46, 13.98, 14.62, 15.20, 13.43, 14.83, 13.04, 14.72, 14.93, 16.14, 17.77, 18.76, 16.83, 14.18, 14.09, 16.13, 16.02, 11.56, 12.55, 12.19, 13.15, 14.64, 14.71, 15.55, 14.53, 14.03, 13.05, 11.08, 16.64, 15.74, 15.44, 15.38, 16.00, 14.61, 13.30, 14.53, 14.54, 15.81, 17.94, 13.99, 14.47, 14.33, 15.57, 14.34, 16.19, 16.43, 17.96, 14.42, 12.70, 12.25, 16.11, 14.97, 13.98, 16.57, 14.05, 14.62, 13.35, 14.79, 15.25, 15.37, 12.76, 13.98, 15.47, 18.14, 14.25, 12.19, 16.42, 15.26, 14.78, 13.32, 17.63, 12.51, 12.91, 15.49, 16.18, 13.15, 14.41, 13.91, 14.38, 14.29, 14.33, 18.49, 16.83, 14.86, 14.02, 13.92, 13.83, 15.31, 12.55, 14.75, 16.56, 16.92, 21.92, 10.05, 13.08, 12.35, 13.59, 12.37, 12.51, 15.50, 15.73, 14.52, 12.83, 13.43, 12.45, 14.40, 17.83, 11.44, 12.96, 10.54, 14.04, 13.49, 16.15, 10.75, 12.34, 13.50, 13.33, 15.13, 15.50, 15.22, 12.45, 12.51, 13.38, 17.42, 15.59, 12.86, 15.32, 14.87, 12.85, 14.17, 15.50, 15.94, 12.86, 13.63, 16.00, 16.38, 15.67, 14.29, 17.49, 13.80, 16.86, 12.90, 13.03, 15.28, 11.17, 14.36, 11.19, 13.52, 12.63, 20.01, 14.58, 12.26, 15.31, 13.36, 15.09, 17.02, 13.57, 14.74, 15.43, 15.03, 16.08, 13.00, 10.65, 14.23, 13.92, 14.74, 15.40, 17.27, 12.55, 16.04



Funny solve
244. 10.75 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R B' F' L' D U2 B' D2 B2 L (But mis scrambled)

I normally use White bottom only ZZ but I noticed a one move Orange cross with an immediate sexymove first pair and a really easy second pair. I went with it and did some stupid stuff that got me to LL pretty quickly. I had a wide-double-sune OLL but I couldn't recognize it cause it was all red. I did a wide-double-anti-sune and then had a COLL, I couldn't recognize that either and just did double-anti-sune which was the case and also skipped EPLL. CFOP PB lel.


----------



## kake123 (Mar 14, 2017)

Megaminx avg50


Spoiler: Scrambles from TNoodle



Statistics for Tue Mar 14 2017 20:41:30 GMT+0800 (Malay Peninsula Standard Time)

Average of 50/50: 1:38.682
Standard deviation: 8.001
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:22.357
Worst time: 1:59.902

1:37.566, 1:32.744, 1:26.631, 1:25.187, 1:43.901, 1:50.632, 1:34.457, 1:31.034, 1:34.950, 1:40.672, 1:48.253, 1:36.875, 1:28.655, (1:22.528), 1:48.546, 1:36.960, 1:44.049, 1:29.511, 1:38.959, 1:43.583, 1:38.169, (1:22.357), 1:51.078, 1:46.679, 1:35.227, 1:27.385, 1:44.833, 1:39.080, 1:26.348, 1:31.970, (1:59.902), (1:58.174), 1:28.945, 1:43.510, 1:51.443, (1:23.406), 1:42.117, 1:35.513, 1:30.225, 1:35.681, 1:49.168, 1:33.930, 1:38.736, (1:58.739), 1:41.964, 1:57.789, 1:28.671, 1:43.827, 1:50.451, 1:36.111 = 1:38.682 ave50

1. 1:37.566 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
2. 1:32.744 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
3. 1:26.631 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
4. 1:25.187 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
5. 1:43.901 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
6. 1:50.632 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
7. 1:34.457 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
8. 1:31.034 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
9. 1:34.950 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
10. 1:40.672 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
11. 1:48.253 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
12. 1:36.875 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
13. 1:28.655 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
14. (1:22.528) R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
15. 1:48.546 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
16. 1:36.960 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
17. 1:44.049 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
18. 1:29.511 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
19. 1:38.959 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
20. 1:43.583 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
21. 1:38.169 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
22. (1:22.357) R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
23. 1:51.078 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
24. 1:46.679 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
25. 1:35.227 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
26. 1:27.385 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
27. 1:44.833 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
28. 1:39.080 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
29. 1:26.348 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
30. 1:31.970 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
31. (1:59.902) R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
32. (1:58.174) R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
33. 1:28.945 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
34. 1:43.510 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
35. 1:51.443 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
36. (1:23.406) R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
37. 1:42.117 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
38. 1:35.513 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
39. 1:30.225 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
40. 1:35.681 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
41. 1:49.168 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
42. 1:33.930 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
43. 1:38.736 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
44. (1:58.739) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
45. 1:41.964 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
46. 1:57.789 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
47. 1:28.671 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
48. 1:43.827 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
49. 1:50.451 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
50. 1:36.111 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 14, 2017)

Clock:
(9.56), 7.02, 6.05, 6.62, (5.91) = 6.57 PB (by .03)

Edit also got a 4.54, and a 4.25!!!!

EDIT 2: WTF just happened:
(4.46), (7.39), 5.70, 6.47, 5.28 = 5.82?????


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2017)

I love the Wuji. New 7x7 PB Single/Mo3/Ao5, and first Sub4/PureSub4 Mo3:

3:56.99, 3:58.42, [3:54.13], [DNF(4:18.92)], 4:10.88

Mo3: 3:56.51
Ao5: 4:02.10


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 14, 2017)

Lot of 3x3 today; couldn't finish a good average, but I did get two high 9's and an 8.91 (my second ever Sub-9). Also got two 11-second Ao5's. That's preety coo.
Probably gonna' go back to improving OH Ao100 tho, I could probably get Sub-21


----------



## Cale S (Mar 14, 2017)

10.05 3x3 avg50, 9.48 avg12, 8.79 avg5, and 6.89 single
on cam


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 14, 2017)

9.822 single on the second solve of the day. Usually it takes me closer to 50 solves warmup before I start getting sub-10s. And it had an F-perm as well 

1. 9.822 U' L' D L2 U2 B' D2 L B2 R' B' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F

z2 // inspection
B F2 R' F' D' //cross
R' U' R L' U L // F2L1
R U R' L U L' // F2L2
R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L3
y' U' R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L4
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
y R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

59 HTM/9.822 s ≈ 6 htps, which is not very common for me. happy all around


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 15, 2017)

8.87 full step solve, 2nd fastest full step solve ever and definitely the best feeling solve I've had in a long time.

D2 U' B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 F U B2 L U R B' U2 F2 D'

x2 y' 
U' R' F L y R' u' R 
U R' U' R U' y' L U L'
U L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R' U' R 
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' 

58 HTM / 8.87 = 6.54 TPS

alg.cubing


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 15, 2017)

10.15 OH

U2 L' F2 L U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F R' D' L B U R2 F2 U2 L' 

z2 U D' x U L' U'//cross
z' U z' U L2 U2 L' U//f2l1
zU' L U' L' U y' z' U' L' U//f2l2
L2 U L' U' z L' U L//f2l3
y U' L' U L U2 L' U L//f2l4
U L U L' U' x' L' U L U'//LL


----------



## asacuber (Mar 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-15
single: 9.38

Time List:
1. 9.37 B F2 U' F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 B F' U2 L U' R D' R F2

this is like my 2nd last layer skip in a week lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 15, 2017)

4x4 PB ao50 on the WuQue

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-15
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 37.81
worst: 59.77

mean of 3
current: 44.92 (σ = 0.98)
best: 41.74 (σ = 3.98)

avg of 5
current: 44.32 (σ = 0.86)
best: 43.85 (σ = 2.07)

avg of 12
current: 45.41 (σ = 2.21)
best: 45.41 (σ = 2.21)

*avg of 50
current: 46.83 (σ = 3.43)
best: 46.83 (σ = 3.43)*

Average: 46.83 (σ = 3.43)
Mean: 47.06

Time List:
41.64, 37.81, 45.76, 47.23, 44.12, 51.74, 50.90, 44.33, 51.15, 52.03, 43.89, 47.75, 42.26, 57.52, 44.22, 42.96, 48.08, 46.86, 54.56, 59.77, 43.92, 45.32, 39.02, 49.92, 42.86, 48.15, 51.38, 45.95, 52.53, 49.42, 43.39, 47.69, 42.90, 43.42, 46.53, 48.30, 57.00, 54.53, 45.62, 48.69, 42.83, 44.99, 49.67, 43.67, 49.67, 43.84, 42.45, 45.63, 43.80, 45.31


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 15, 2017)

Handful of clock PBs

8.796 Mo3
9.388 Ao5
9.801 Ao12
10.295 Ao50
10.556 Ao100

should've also had a single PB of 7.122, but it was a DNF


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 16, 2017)

PB 3x3 average of 100: 10.69



Spoiler: Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-16
solves/total: 107/107

single
best: 7.88
worst: 15.90

mean of 3
current: 9.73 (σ = 1.94)
best: 8.97 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 5
current: 10.25 (σ = 1.51)
best: 9.60 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 10.32 (σ = 1.14)
best: 9.65 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 50
current: 10.56 (σ = 1.17)
best: 10.56 (σ = 1.17)

*avg of 100
current: 10.69 (σ = 1.13)
best: 10.69 (σ = 1.13)
*
Average: 10.68 (σ = 1.12)
Mean: 10.72





Spoiler: Time Distribution



7+: 1
8+: 13
9+: 19
10+: 28
11+: 25
12+: 17
13+: 3
14+: 0
15+: 1





Spoiler: Time List



10.52, 10.18, 10.17, 9.13, 12.14, 8.84, 13.66, 11.07, 12.73, 8.23, 8.72, 9.94, 10.87, 10.68, 9.76, 8.74, 12.25, 8.54, 11.58, 8.81, 8.85, 12.07, 12.71, 15.90, 9.48, 10.98, 11.69, 11.74, 10.20, 11.95, 11.74, 12.18, 10.15, 11.05, 11.49, 10.50, 10.59, 9.09, 12.40, 12.23, 11.12, 11.20, 10.34, 12.65, 11.51, 10.52, 11.21, 11.02, 11.39, 9.76, 10.55, 9.73, 11.34, 10.63, 9.63, 12.03, 9.49, 9.32, 9.98, 8.66, 11.10, 12.19, 12.09, 10.87, 9.38, 10.35, 9.04, 12.83, 10.26, 9.20, 11.21, 8.44, 11.05, 11.20, 12.84, 10.25, 13.05, 11.67, 10.94, 10.02, 10.81, 11.29, 9.17, 12.82, 8.86, 12.41, 12.20, 9.78, 10.26, 10.21, 8.56, 13.63, 10.24, 10.64, 9.13, 11.71, 9.97, 9.96, 10.43, 11.71, 10.02, 7.88, 10.48, 11.62, 8.60, 11.97, 8.62


​


----------



## Iggy (Mar 16, 2017)

1:16.71 5x5 pb avg12


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 16, 2017)

Pretty sweet single yesterday:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-16
single: 7.88

Time List:
1. 7.88 B' F' L2 D2 U2 F U2 B' F2 R F2 U B' F' L' F D' F' U2

Can't reconstruct, might have been a misscramble. All I remember is that I ended with PLL skip with no AUF. 2nd best single ever


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 16, 2017)

Square-1 PB's

Best time 14.68
Best mean of 3 23.97
Best average of 5 25.34
Best average of 12 31.59
Best average of 50 34.45
Best average of 100 35.76


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 16, 2017)

Sub-10, here we come!

Notes: 
66% of solves under 11.00
46% of solves under 10.00
100% of Ao12s (rolling) under 11.00
10.3% of Ao12s under 10.00
Tied Ao12 PB
Ao50 PB by 0.28 seconds

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-16
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 8.73
worst: 15.10

mean of 3
current: 10.64 (σ = 2.51)
best: 9.30 (σ = 0.17)

avg of 5
current: 10.15 (σ = 1.39)
best: 9.29 (σ = 0.17)

avg of 12
current: 10.56 (σ = 1.17)
best: 9.89 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 50
current: 10.35 (σ = 0.97)
best: 10.35 (σ = 0.97)

Average: 10.35 (σ = 0.97)
Mean: 10.49

Time List:
1. 11.24 U2 R2 B D2 B R2 F R2 U2 F D2 U L' D L U2 F R D L D
2. 11.02 R F2 L' D' R' L D' R F' B2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L
3. 12.01 B2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R F2 L' U2 F' L U' L2 B2 L' U2 B F2
4. 9.72 R' L' B' U' D2 F2 B' U R' F L2 F R2 F B L2 U2 B' U2 F
5. 10.73 D2 B F U2 R2 F R2 B D2 U2 F2 R' U L' B F2 U' L R' U L
6. 10.68 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F D' U2 L' F' U F D U2 R'
7. 11.05 D2 B2 R' B2 L U2 R B2 L' F2 R D' L R2 U' B' F' D B2 L2 U'
8. 9.28 U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D F' U' B' R' D2 L' D' L2 U2 B2
9. 9.47 B R' U2 B' R U' D2 F2 R L2 F' R2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 F
10. 9.13 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B' L R2 D' R' D' R2 F' L2 B2
11. 11.39 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U L2 D' R' F2 D' L F' D F
12. 9.27 D L2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 R' B' F2 D' F2 R' B2 D2 F2
13. 9.09 L' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' U R B L D L2 F U2 L2 R2
14. 11.83 U2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 B L2 B F2 U2 R' B L2 U' F D' L2 R F'
15. 8.87 L' F' D R2 L2 U L U2 L2 U L2 D B2 U' F2 B2 D B2 F'
16. 10.69 U2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D L' U R2 B L' R' F2
17. 11.54 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' L2 F' U' L F2 R' F2 L2
18. 15.10 L2 D' L' U' R U B U B L D2 F B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 D2
19. 9.45 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B L B2 U2 F L F U2 F' L
20. 11.45 F D L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U F R' U' R2 F D2 F2 U' F
21. 11.08 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' R' B' D L' R' U B U2
22. 9.03 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' U2 B U2 R F D' L2 R2 U'
23. 10.58 L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' B2 L' U2 F' D U2 F' U R2
24. 10.38 D B2 D F2 D R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 L' B' D2 B F D B2 D2 R2
25. 9.43 L D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 D' B2 F' L' R D F' R' B' U R'
26. 9.33 R2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 F' L U2 R B' R2 D2 R2 D' F
27. 10.80 B' L D' F2 U B' L' U' L' U2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D2
28. 10.73 D2 U B R2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 B F2 U B' R B D' B' F' U R
29. 10.62 R2 B2 U R' F' R2 U F D F' U2 L2 F U2 D2 R2 F B U2 F
30. 8.90 B2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 F' D2 L R' U B' L' F L' U2
31. 11.04 R2 B' D2 B R2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 L B2 D R F2 U2 L2 R2 F D
32. 9.22 B' R' F' L2 B R F2 B2 L U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 D F2 B2 R2
33. 10.23 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R' U B R D2 B R' D B2 L2
34. 9.72 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L D2 R' D
35. 9.50 L2 U2 B F L2 U2 L2 B R2 B U2 R' F2 L2 D U' L' D2 B R U2
36. 9.78 L2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R D F2 R2 F L' F2 U L2 D
37. 8.73 F2 R U' D' F' U L F2 D' U2 L F2 R' D2 L F2 U2 D2 F2 U2
38. 13.98 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' D' B' R D F L B' R2
39. 9.77 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 L' D' B D2 U B L' B' F2 U'
40. 12.53 R2 D U L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D L2 B R2 F2 U L B R U' R' D2
41. 11.59 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' F2 L2 U F2 D' L B U B R B2
42. 11.02 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 D2 U' L' U' F' D R D' L2 B2 U'
43. 9.79 D R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 L U L' F R2 U R2 B' D B'
44. 10.96 F2 L R D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 U' L' U2 B' R F R' U' R'
45. 9.42 R U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' D L2 D' R' B' L F R'
46. 11.75 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' U2 B2 L' D2 B' R D L' D' B D L' D' F
47. 9.45 L2 F' U L2 D' L2 B D U2 R D2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 F
48. 13.53 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 R' F' D L' D F2 L' B' R' B2
49. 9.24 F' D L2 U F2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L' D2 U2 F' L2 F D F2
50. 9.13 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 B D2 B L2 D2 F2 R' U2 F' L2 U2 L' D L U2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 17, 2017)

Destroyed my Square-1 PB ao5. It's sub-WR now, so that's cool 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-16
avg of 5: 8.125

Time List:
1. 8.319 (3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -4) 
2. (7.220) (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/(2, 0) 
3. (9.604) (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3) 
4. 7.258 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0) 
5. 8.797 (4, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, -2)


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 17, 2017)

Skewb PB's

Best mean of 3 7.35
Best average of 5 8.02
Best average of 12 8.76
Best average of 50 9.63
*Best average of 100 9.88* 

First sub 10 avg of 100


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 17, 2017)

switched from roux to vandenbergh for squan since I actually want to get fast, best ao12 in the 30+ solves I've done so far
Average of 12: 28.61
1. 27.09 (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0) / 
2. 35.94 (1, 0) / (5, 2) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (6, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2)
3. (21.26) (0, 2) / (1, 1) / (-3, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, -5) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (6, 0)
4. 31.55 (-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, -2)
5. 30.84 (-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, -2)
6. 24.05 (4, -3) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)
7. (37.08) (6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (3, -4) / 
8. 27.16 (-2, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (4, -3) / (6, -4) / (-1, -2) / 
9. 25.44 (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -4) / (3, -2)
10. 24.48 (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, -2) / (0, -2) / (4, -4) / (6, -3)
11. 33.84 (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / 
12. 25.73 (0, 2) / (1, -5) / (3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, -5) / (4, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-2, 0)


----------



## asacuber (Mar 17, 2017)

got weisquan just now, really nice
first solve was a 32.94 yay


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 17, 2017)

@asacuber 17.81 OH PB Ao5: 18.50, 17.68, (15.06), (23.62), 17.25
Also my second best Ao12 and Ao100 for OH, woot!



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 5:* 17.81
1. 18.50 B2 D L2 D2 L B2 D R2 D F U2 L2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U2
2. 17.68 F2 D B2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 B' R2 F2 D' R' U' B U2 B'
3. (15.06) B D B L' B' D2 R' B' U F' R2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2
4. (23.62) U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' L U' R B' F2 L' B' L' B'
5. 17.25 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' L' F U B2 L' B' R B D' R
*Average of 12:* 19.76
1. 17.92 B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 U' B R D B L2 D2 F2 U' R2
2. 22.19 L' D2 L U2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R B' R F L D' F' U' B2 L B
3. 17.01 F2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 D F' D U R2 B L' U F2 D2
4. (16.95) F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D F' R' B L2 R' D2 U' B2 L B
5. 21.63 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U R B F
6. 21.15 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F' L F2 R U B2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 B2
7. (25.06) D2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' U L2 R' F' L B' F' U R'
8. 17.65 B D2 B' R2 U' R U' F R' U2 L' D2 F2 B2 R D2 B2 L D2
9. 18.61 B2 U2 R2 B F R2 F D2 R2 F R' U2 F' L2 D2 F' R U F D' B'
10. 19.25 D R' L2 F2 B' R2 L F R U2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F R2
11. 22.27 U' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R' U2 F2 D2 B R' F D' L U'
12. 19.87 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L F R' F' U' B' L' R' F2 D L'
*Average of 100:* 21.45
1. 18.43 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R F2 R U2 F2 R U R' F L U' L' R2 B D R
2. 21.25 B L2 F U2 D L B U' L' D R' L D2 B2 U2 D2 L U2 D2 B2 L
3. 18.72 B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' B2 L2 U' L' F L' F2 D2 U' L' B' F'
4. 20.67 L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' D' R' D' B2 L2 D2 F2
5. 21.94 R D2 F' R' B U R B2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 B2 L
6. 21.30 F' R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 F U' F D' R U' B2 F2 U2 F L'
7. (28.56) L F2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 L D2 R F R2 F R' U2 L2 F U' B' R2
8. (16.62) D R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R B D' L D' R' D2 U R' B
9. 24.15 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 U B R2 F L' D' L2 U B R'
10. 20.77 L' U2 R' D2 L B2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 U F U2 B R D' F' D' U F2
11. 20.90 D L D R L2 U2 L2 B' L D L2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B'
12. 18.77 U2 B' U2 L F' D' R2 F2 B D F2 U B2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U'
13. 20.88 D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 U' B F2 R' U B D2 R2 D'
14. 20.87 U2 R F' U' D' R' U' B L U F D L2 D B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2
15. 19.65 R2 L F' D2 R U' D' R2 D F2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2
16. (26.08) D' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L' B F2 U2 L R F L2 U L2 R
17. 17.92 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U L F' R' D' F U2 R2 U' F D'
18. 24.53 R F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L D' U F2 R D' B2 L' F' D'
19. 22.77 D F U R D' B L2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' D2
20. 20.83 R2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D R' F U' F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 U2
21. 20.02 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' F' L2 R' B F' U' L' R' D' F L'
22. 21.95 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U' B' R' B L2 D' B' U2 L' R F'
23. 21.97 U2 F' R2 F L2 B U2 F L2 R2 B2 L D R' U B R' B2 R2 D2 U2
24. 21.38 R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U L' D' U2 R B R U L' F2
25. 22.69 B2 L D2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L' D2 R B' U R F' R2 U'
26. 24.90 R2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D' U2 L D F' U R D' U' B' F'
27. 25.39 U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' B' L2 F2 L U2 L R2 D U2 R
28. 21.47 R2 D2 R F2 R D2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U' L2 B' F L' B2 R' D' F2
29. 21.14 U B2 L D2 R U2 F' U D B L' U2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2
30. 17.92 B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 U' B R D B L2 D2 F2 U' R2
31. 22.19 L' D2 L U2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R B' R F L D' F' U' B2 L B
32. (17.01) F2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 D F' D U R2 B L' U F2 D2
33. (16.95) F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D F' R' B L2 R' D2 U' B2 L B
34. 21.63 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U R B F
35. 21.15 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F' L F2 R U B2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 B2
36. 25.06 D2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' U L2 R' F' L B' F' U R'
37. 17.65 B D2 B' R2 U' R U' F R' U2 L' D2 F2 B2 R D2 B2 L D2
38. 18.61 B2 U2 R2 B F R2 F D2 R2 F R' U2 F' L2 D2 F' R U F D' B'
39. 19.25 D R' L2 F2 B' R2 L F R U2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F R2
40. 22.27 U' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R' U2 F2 D2 B R' F D' L U'
41. 19.87 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L F R' F' U' B' L' R' F2 D L'
42. 23.33 U L' F' R U' R D2 L2 F' D L2 D' F2 U' D2 B2 L2 U' B2
43. 23.36 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D' L U B2 D2 F D2 U2 B' U' R
44. 24.71 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 L' B' F U F' L' F2 L D F2
45. 21.71 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U F' U2 B2 D2 F U L' U2 R D'
46. 25.23 F2 D F2 D' U R2 U' L' B' D' L D R U' L' U F
47. 18.64 F2 L B' D2 R F2 B R2 D B L2 U F2 B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D
48. 24.62 L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F D' R' U2 R' U F2 R B2 D2 F
49. 22.47 D' F' U' D' R2 B R' L' B D R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 L2 U2 L D2
50. 23.78 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 L2 R' F D2 L2 U B2 U F2 R U' R2
51. 20.64 D' R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D B2 L F2 D B2 U F R' U' B2 D'
52. 22.82 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L' B2 D R' F U' R' D B2 F' D2
53. 18.15 U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 R' U2 R B2 R' F' L U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U
54. 17.65 L' U2 R F2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 R' D2 B' D' B2 U' B L F2 D B2 L'
55. 22.03 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F' L2 F'
56. 21.79 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B U2 B' U' F' L U R2 B' D' F' R F2
57. 20.27 F' R2 F' D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D' U' F R B L2 U2 L' D R'
58. 18.95 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 U F2 R' U2 L U' L B2 U2 F'
59. 25.06 F' R2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F2 L U R2 B L U' B' D' R F'
60. 21.79 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 F L D R F' D' L R B F'
61. 18.48 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' U' F2 R D2 B2 U F2 U'
62. 19.70 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 B R2 B F L U R U B2 R D' F2 L'
63. 25.52 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D U' B' L2 F L D R B' U2 F' U'
64. 21.44 B2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F R F' L B' L F2 R' B' D'
65. 20.21 L2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' B' F U' F' R' D R' D
66. 22.02 U2 R B2 R F2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 B L2 F' U' L2 B L B' R2 F2
67. (26.77) D B' R L' B D F R B' U' F2 L2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B'
68. 19.41 L2 F' L' F' U2 R U' D F' R2 B2 D2 L B2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 D2
69. 23.84+ D' L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L B' D R2 D U2 L' U R' U'
70. 23.59 F D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B' D L' B U' L R F' U L2 R2
71. 19.89 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L B L D2 L B L2 R U' F
72. 24.21 R U2 B2 R B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B' U' L2 U' B2 L2 F' L
73. 22.18 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L D' L2 F2 D2 B' D U'
74. 21.94 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' L' B2 R B' D F' L2
75. 24.91 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B' U' R B' D R2 B' U2 B' U2
76. 21.54 L2 U L2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D F' D R U2 L2 D U2 L F2 R
77. (31.07) F' L2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F U' R D B D2 R U R' F U'
78. 22.59 U' F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' U2 B F' L D B L' U2 R2
79. (15.14) R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U R F' R2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2
80. (32.05) R2 D2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U' R' B D2 R F' L' R' F' R'
81. 25.27 L D' F' L2 U R' D F' R' L U' L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D R2 B2 D'
82. 22.10 D' U' R2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R B2 L D F' R' F' U2 R2 U
83. 22.61 L' U' R2 F B' U B' R' B R' B2 R2 U2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D
84. 23.82+ R D2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 L R2 D2 B L U R B' D2 F L2 B
85. 17.75 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B' D' U L R2 D' B2 D L' R'
86. 20.83 F2 R B2 L U2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 D B' D L2 R' B2 R' F' U'
87. 20.59 R2 F D2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' B' D' L' B2 F U L2 D' B2
88. 23.91 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U B2 U' B' R F2 L R2 B' R' F R D
89. 21.12 U B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 D L' D2 F' R D' L U2 L'
90. 19.25 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 F D L2 R B R D L R2 B2
91. 19.09 D' L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F L' D R B R2 U2 R' U
92. 25.33 B U B2 R' L B' U' R2 U' R' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U F2
93. 21.98 B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L' U R F2 U' L2 B F2 D' U2
94. 18.50 B2 D L2 D2 L B2 D R2 D F U2 L2 U2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U2
95. 17.68 F2 D B2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 B' R2 F2 D' R' U' B U2 B'
96. (15.06) B D B L' B' D2 R' B' U F' R2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2
97. 23.62 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' L U' R B' F2 L' B' L' B'
98. 17.25 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' L' F U B2 L' B' R B D' R
99. 20.91 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 F' L' U R' B' L D' R2 U2 F'
100. 19.20 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 F' R F2 D' B U R2 F' L R



Missed my PB Ao100 for OH by 0.01 seconds, mostly because I +2'd a few times... oh well!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 17, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> @asacuber 17.81 PB Ao5: 18.50, 17.68, (15.06), (23.62), 17.25
> Also my second best Ao12 and Ao100 for OH, woot!
> 
> 
> ...



ah, gj


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 17, 2017)

2nd best 4x4 single ever, OLL skip A-perm

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-17
single: 28.31

Time List:
1. 28.31 D2 U' Uw Rw' R2 U Uw2 F2 L' D U2 Uw R Rw Fw' Rw U' L' B2 R2 L' U F Rw F D' F Rw L D2 B R2 Uw2 D F' Uw' R Rw' F D'


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 17, 2017)

what the actual hell 33.53 4x4 PB single
I really should switch to Yau


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 18, 2017)

3x3 OH: 15.92 Ao5 and 17.14 Ao12! Pretty good considering I've barely been practicing this event anymore. I didn't expect to break the 16 for average of 5 in a while. I guess I should probably start learning actual one handed algs at some point


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2017)

22.51 squan ao50, 19.76 ao12, 16.09 ao5, 10.14 single (CP and EP skips lmao)

Vandenberg is fun


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 18, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 10.14 single (CP and EP skips lmao)



I've had one of those :/

Also call it a PBL skip pls


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I've had one of those :/
> 
> Also call it a PBL skip pls


I guess it counts.

Is it bad that i do co->cp->eo->ep, just feels more natural to me...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a feeling im gonna get a lot more 4x4 PB's. I switched a few things I thought were bad habits
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-18
single: 37.21

Time List:
1. 37.21 L' Uw' D R' Uw U D F2 Fw L D' Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 L2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B' F2 L' Uw' Rw' U F Uw' Rw2 Fw' R B2 Uw2 F' L' F' Fw B2 D Fw2 L'


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 18, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> I guess it counts.
> 
> Is it bad that i do co->cp->eo->ep, just feels more natural to me...



Oh right so it's not a PBL skip...

10.40, 12.72, (7.77), 12.09, (15.61) = 11.74

The 7 was an EO skip so it was a normal solve. 

It's fun to use but I think it only has disadvantages compared to the normal order.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2017)

1973486 said:


> It's fun to use but I think it only has disadvantages compared to the normal order.


Kden, so I'll switch


----------



## Iggy (Mar 18, 2017)

more wushuang pbs

1:02.58 single, had a 1:04.15 single as well before this
1:13.40 avg5
1:15.70 avg12
1:17.92 avg50 or something, accidentally reset the session lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Iggy said:


> more wushuang pbs
> 
> 1:02.58 single, had a 1:04.15 single as well before this
> 1:13.40 avg5
> ...


Ayy, finally got one eh?


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 18, 2017)

9.98 Average of 5000. 
9.61 Average of 100.

Second best single, ever with XCross. Did not do the OLL skip, got the better PLL, so it might not have been faster.

6.12 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R F' D2 F2 R B R2 F2

y z2
D R' F D L R' // Xcross
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' y // F2L #2
U R U' R' // F2L #3
U' L U' L' // F2L #4
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Sune
U2 T-Perm U

Very easy F2L.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 18, 2017)

w h a t
(6.07) UR2+ DR1+ DL3+ UL4- U2+ R2+ D4- L1- ALL2- y2 U2- R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL4- UR DL UL
yeah that's PB


----------



## Cale S (Mar 18, 2017)

Competed in 7x7 for the first time and my unofficial pb is 5:04

4:58
4:57 with double parity and LL skip
5:03


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 18, 2017)

rolled my 2x2 avg1000 to 2.69, still knowing half of EG-1 for over a year, always forgetting new ones XD

also wtf Pyra l4e PB's without practsing 2 months lol

3.70 avg5
4.55 avg12
5.30 avg50
5.81 avg100

got like .7 faster without learning anything new hehe. Hopefully my times will catch up to my top-first times, l4e is fun


----------



## Iggy (Mar 19, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Ayy, finally got one eh?


Yeah I really needed to upgrade some of my big cubes. I got a wuque as well after using my terrible aosu for 2 years lol

Got a cubicle sq-1 as well and demolished my pbs after some (many) solves

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-19
solves/total: 469/470

single
best: 7.74
worst: 27.21

mean of 3
current: 16.04 (σ = 1.16)
best: 10.75 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 5
current: 16.04 (σ = 1.16)
best: 10.88 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 12
current: 13.92 (σ = 1.92)
best: 11.72 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 50
current: 14.42 (σ = 2.19)
best: 12.78 (σ = 1.60)

avg of 100
current: 14.15 (σ = 2.16)
best: 13.12 (σ = 1.68)

Average: 13.93 (σ = 2.03)
Mean: 14.10


----------



## Cale S (Mar 19, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Competed in 7x7 for the first time and my unofficial pb is 5:04
> 
> 4:58
> 4:57 with double parity and LL skip
> 5:03


And now I've done all events singles and averages officially 

I think I'll be 11th in the world for KinchRanks


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 19, 2017)

1 year anniversary in joining the forums!
Also 700 posts!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sub-9 Square-1 ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-18
avg of 12: 8.903

Time List:
1. 9.926 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
2. 9.133 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2) 
3. 8.590 (3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(3, -2)/ 
4. (7.521) (-3, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, -2)/(6, 0) 
5. 8.934 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0) 
6. 8.088 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
7. 8.925 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-2, -4)/(6, -3) 
8. (10.231) (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, -2)/(6, -1) 
9. 8.817 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0) 
10. 9.976 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
11. 8.449 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, 0) 
12. 8.195 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 19, 2017)

AO5 PB fail

1. 8.32 B2 L' R2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' U' F U B2 D' B2 
2. 12.26 F L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 L D' B F2 R F' R B L2 U' 
3. 12.51 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L' B' R D' U2 B' L B' R B' 
4. (8.27) D B2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U R' B D2 U' R' U2 L' B L U' 
5. 11.72 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U F' L2 R F' D2 L' B2 L' B' U' 
6. 8.97 R2 F2 U' L F' L' F U F' L2 B2 R D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice pure sub-10 ao5
Average: 9.36 
Times: 9.58, (9.85), 9.84, 8.63, (8.40)


----------



## Fyzzna (Mar 19, 2017)

8 days ago I had no idea how to solve a rubik's cube and today I got my first sub 50 time (48.19)


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice OH single, fastest and third ever 12. others were 12.78 and 12.76

12.47 L R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L B' L2 D U' F L U F2

x2 //Inspection
B Rw x' U' D F' U2 z U2 z' D' // Accidental XEOLine
U2 z U' R2 U R' U' R U z' // LF Block
U R U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // R Block
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL

50 HTM but 43 HTM with cancellations

50/12.47 = 4.0096231 TPS

E: 51 solves later, PB (11.06) fail

12.09 D R2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 F D2 F L' D L2 U F' D2 L2 D

x2 // Inspection
Rw D' x' D F R D' R' D' // EOLine + Preserve pair
R U R // RB Block
z U' R U R' U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U' R U z' // L Block
R U' R' // RF Block
U U U' z U' R z' R U' Rw x' U R' U' // Niklas

40 HTM
40/12.09 = 3.30851944 TPS

My LL recognition and TPS was so awful! The solve probably could have been mid or even sub 10.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 19, 2017)

7.42 sq1 pb single
(0,2) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) /

11.93 avg12 too, second sub 12


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2017)

9.92 clock avg100, first sub10. very overdue 
also finally broke my 5x5 PB single from All Aboard 2017


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2017)

20.64 squan ao100

Getting near my roux times with vandenberg


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 20, 2017)

YAAAAAAAAY PB ao5!! I was getting ridiculously excited after the 7.18 cos that's a really good single for me, then a counting 7,  and topped it off with an 8!!1!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-20
avg of 5: 8.87

Time List:
1. (7.18) D L' F' D' L F2 U2 F D B2 U2 R F2 D2 R L2 U2 R F2 U2 
2. (10.13) B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 L' F D B' L' D' U L2 R' D 
3. 10.03 L' D2 F2 D2 L B2 L' R2 F2 L' U2 D' F' L' R2 F R' D' U' L2 
4. 7.96 D2 F2 D' B' U' R' F2 L' U' F' U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B R2 L2 F 
5. 8.62 F2 D2 L F B' L' F D F U2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 B D2 B' U'


----------



## Iggy (Mar 20, 2017)

11.77 and 11.96 (iirc) sq1 avg12s today. My times still fluctuate between 11-14 a lot


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 20, 2017)

megaminx clean PB sweep

38.58 single, fullstep
44.71 avg5
47.65 avg12
49.05 avg50
49.26 avg100!

only the beginning for World's practise  also first sub50 avg100, nearing global sub50  (If I am not already sub50)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2017)

I keep rolling in the clocks

Single: 4.40 PB(not counting the misscramble)
mo3 and ao5: 5.61 PB
ao12: 6.32 PB!!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 21, 2017)

YES YES YES but also NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OH PB single

10.10 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 L F R2 F2 U B2 F' D L2

x2
Rw x' R' U' D F' Rw x' U R2 D' // EOLine
U' R' U2' z U' R2 U' z' U' R' U2 R z U' R U z' // L Block
R' U2' R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' // R Block
U // AUF

34 HTM 34/10.10 = 3.36633663 TPS so slow lol

SO FRIGGIN CLOSE TO SUB-10
And considering that I commonly get 14s with a full step LL, I wish this had been a better F2L, of which this was actually quite excellent but could have been better.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 21, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I keep rolling in the clocks
> 
> Single: 4.40 PB(not counting the misscramble)
> mo3 and ao5: 5.61 PB
> ao12: 6.32 PB!!!


I legit think you'll get a 5 single and high 6/low 7 average at Classic City


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 21, 2017)

100 OH session with many PB

single 10.10 PB
mo3 15.41 PB
ao5 16.91
ao12 18.19
ao50 18.66 PB
ao100 18.95 PB

Mo100 19.00 - Not something that I track, but I was so scared that it wouldn't be sub-19 when I finished that last solve

So now I just need to break my ao12 to know for sure what all of my PBs are.[My last session had something like 17.82 ao12, but got restarted before I could update my PB list.]


Spoiler: Stats and Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 10.10
worst: 27.35

mean of 3
current: 18.52 (σ = 1.77)
best: 15.41 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 5
current: 18.52 (σ = 1.77)
best: 16.91 (σ = 1.75)

avg of 12
current: 18.84 (σ = 1.50)
best: 18.19 (σ = 2.59)

avg of 50
current: 18.72 (σ = 1.86)
best: 18.66 (σ = 1.95)

avg of 100
current: 18.95 (σ = 2.24)
best: 18.95 (σ = 2.24)

Average: 18.95 (σ = 2.24)
Mean: 19.00

Time List:
17.54, 20.61, 26.38, 13.13, 17.62, 20.63, 20.56, 21.35, 16.60, 27.35, 22.11, 15.00, 18.99, 25.63, 20.08, 17.06, 18.91, 14.25, 21.16, 21.78, 21.36, 13.70, 14.24, 18.27, 19.36, 21.85, 20.60, 19.50, 20.34, 18.13, 14.87, 19.64, 18.56, 17.86, 17.53, 18.15, 25.36, 22.53, 20.48, 24.93, 17.03, 20.71, 16.96, 20.90, 14.43, 18.78, 23.51, 18.15, 20.61, 10.10, 16.88, 20.87, 13.97, 20.35, 19.21, 20.40, 16.48, 20.47, 15.80, 17.79, 20.59, 18.67, 18.76, 20.09, 16.92, 18.22, 22.63, 20.56, 15.29, 16.11, 19.37, 20.55, 20.43, 20.00, 20.69, 18.13, 18.58, 16.34, 22.49, 23.49, 18.77, 15.22, 15.28, 16.66, 19.57, 21.71, 18.54, 13.66, 21.86, 19.61, 18.45, 19.14, 18.73, 20.02, 14.44, 16.05, 20.76, 20.49, 18.00, 17.06


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 21, 2017)

PB 4x4 avg of 5: 41.94
PB 4x4 avg of 12: 44.70

Time List:
*2. 41.55 
3. 44.85 
4. 40.58 
5. 40.84 
6. 43.41 *
7. 48.24 
8. 50.26 
9. 45.64 
10. 43.63 
11. 45.39 
12. 46.35 
13. 47.14


----------



## Fyzzna (Mar 21, 2017)

Fyzzna said:


> 8 days ago I had no idea how to solve a rubik's cube and today I got my first sub 50 time (48.19)


Update: Just got my first sub 40 time (39.03), really enjoying this hobby so far!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 21, 2017)

I'll never beat this again lol

(5.61 fullstep, 7.52 avg5, 7.84 3rd best avg12)

*8.12 avg50 PB by .25 wtf*


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-21
avg of 50: 8.12

Time List:
1. 7.88 F R U2 B' R2 L' D B R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R
2. 7.94 F' L2 U' R' U' F' D R' B U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2
3. 8.10 B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F' L' R2 D' B2 D B D2 R
4. 8.61 B' L D2 F' L' D2 L' U' F' R U2 R D2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 R' U2
5. (9.82) D L2 B2 U F2 D' F B R2 U' R' D2 F2 B2 R U2 L D2 L F2 R2
6. 7.36 R U R2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 U F R2 D' R' B' U B2 L R
7. 7.98 L' F2 D' B L' D L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' L2 U2
8. 7.62 U' R2 U F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F L R U' L R2 U L2 R2 U'
9. 7.16 F L U2 F2 L F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L2 R' D F' L2 R U' B' U R
10. 8.11 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 R D B2 L2 D2 L R B' D L' B'
11. 8.11 L' B2 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 D R2 D2 L2 B' U2 R F L2 B2 L B'
12. 7.24 D2 L' D2 R' F U' F' R B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2
13. 8.07 R' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 B L' U B2 U2 B' D' B2 D2 R
14. (10.42) D B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 R D2 B U2 B' L D R' B' U2
15. 8.83 F B' D' F' B2 U2 R F L U L' U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R2
16. 8.49 D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 F L2 F' R' U2 R2 D' F' R B2 U' F U2
17. 8.96 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 F R B L R2 B' D' R
18. 8.15 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 R' U B F' D B U' B2 L F' D2
19. 9.18 F2 D' L B' R2 U' B' U' L' U' D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U
20. 9.14 D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 F' U' L U' B' R D' R2 F D'
21. 7.51 R' B2 U' R2 B' U' R B2 U' F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B' U2
22. 7.51 L2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 R' D B' F2 D' B L U F R'
23. 6.93 D R D' R' U L F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' B2 L'
24. 8.23 F R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L R' D' L2 D2 B2 F D R2 U2
25. 8.73 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' U' F' L2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 F'
26. 7.90 R D L' B2 L B' L2 U F D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L U2 D2 L2 U
27. (5.97) R2 B' D' F2 L D' F2 D R D2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 R L2 F2 R2 F'
28. 8.78 B F D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 F D L B U R F L2 U' F2 R
29. 8.62 B' L2 B D2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U B2 D L B R' D L2 F' D'
30. 8.05 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B' F' U' L R2 D' U' L' R2 B2
31. 7.97 D L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R' B U2 L D F' U2 F2 R
32. 7.65 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' L F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U B2 U L
33. 8.06 F U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 D2 U L' R2 U B2 L' U' R' D'
34. 8.85 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D L B2 L2 B' F R' F' L B U'
35. 7.98 R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 R U' L D' B2 L' B' F2 D U'
36. 8.14 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R F' D' L2 U2 F2 R D' F' U R2
37. 8.42 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B' U B2 R F' D L B
38. 8.57 F L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B' D' U' L B2 L' B F2 R
39. (6.37) R L2 F' D2 B' L2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 L D' F2 R U2 B L' D U
40. 8.54 L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' L' R' F' D L2 B' D' R2
41. (9.41) D R F2 U2 B2 U L' F R' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2
42. 7.25 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' R D2 B F U' F U2 B L' U
43. 8.07 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U L D' L U2 B' U F2 R' F2 R2
44. 7.09 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B' L' R' B2 F D2 R' B' R F2
45. 8.01 D2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R U L2 F2 D2 F R' F' L U'
46. 8.61 F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R B D U L U' B2 R' B2 U
47. (5.61) U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R B L' U2 B2 R2 D F' L2
48. 8.31 F R' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U' B2 R F D' U' B' L'
49. 7.55 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 D' B' L D' L' B' U2
50. 8.73 L' U2 F D2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 D R' F L2 B2 F' U B


*8.35 avg100 PB by .25 wtf *


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-21
avg of 100: 8.35

Time List:
1. 7.40 F B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B' D B F' D2 B' R U'
2. 7.45 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L D B R D2 R' D2 R2 B'
3. 7.23 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 F' R U2 F' D R2 F' U' L B2 R
4. (10.90) D2 B L2 D2 B U2 B F D2 U2 R2 D' F R' D R2 B F2 L' F' D'
5. 8.05 F' U' L2 F D B D' F' R' F2 U D2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 L
6. 9.05 B2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L D' L F' R F R U F
7. 8.08 B2 D2 B' D2 B D2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 L D' B R' B2 F D2 R2 F2 R'
8. 9.12 U' F' R' L' U2 L F' B2 U' F U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 F'
9. 7.88 F R U2 B' R2 L' D B R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R
10. 7.94 F' L2 U' R' U' F' D R' B U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2
11. 8.10 B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F' L' R2 D' B2 D B D2 R
12. 8.61 B' L D2 F' L' D2 L' U' F' R U2 R D2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 R' U2
13. 9.82 D L2 B2 U F2 D' F B R2 U' R' D2 F2 B2 R U2 L D2 L F2 R2
14. 7.36 R U R2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 U F R2 D' R' B' U B2 L R
15. 7.98 L' F2 D' B L' D L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' L2 U2
16. 7.62 U' R2 U F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F L R U' L R2 U L2 R2 U'
17. 7.16 F L U2 F2 L F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L2 R' D F' L2 R U' B' U R
18. 8.11 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 R D B2 L2 D2 L R B' D L' B'
19. 8.11 L' B2 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 D R2 D2 L2 B' U2 R F L2 B2 L B'
20. 7.24 D2 L' D2 R' F U' F' R B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2
21. 8.07 R' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 B L' U B2 U2 B' D' B2 D2 R
22. (10.42) D B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 R D2 B U2 B' L D R' B' U2
23. 8.83 F B' D' F' B2 U2 R F L U L' U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R2
24. 8.49 D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B2 F L2 F' R' U2 R2 D' F' R B2 U' F U2
25. 8.96 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 F R B L R2 B' D' R
26. 8.15 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 R' U B F' D B U' B2 L F' D2
27. 9.18 F2 D' L B' R2 U' B' U' L' U' D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U
28. 9.14 D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 F' U' L U' B' R D' R2 F D'
29. 7.51 R' B2 U' R2 B' U' R B2 U' F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B' U2
30. 7.51 L2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 R' D B' F2 D' B L U F R'
31. (6.93) D R D' R' U L F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' B2 L'
32. 8.23 F R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L R' D' L2 D2 B2 F D R2 U2
33. 8.73 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' U' F' L2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 F'
34. 7.90 R D L' B2 L B' L2 U F D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L U2 D2 L2 U
35. (5.97) R2 B' D' F2 L D' F2 D R D2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 R L2 F2 R2 F'
36. 8.78 B F D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 F D L B U R F L2 U' F2 R
37. 8.62 B' L2 B D2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U B2 D L B R' D L2 F' D'
38. 8.05 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B' F' U' L R2 D' U' L' R2 B2
39. 7.97 D L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R' B U2 L D F' U2 F2 R
40. 7.65 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' L F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U B2 U L
41. 8.06 F U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 D2 U L' R2 U B2 L' U' R' D'
42. 8.85 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D L B2 L2 B' F R' F' L B U'
43. 7.98 R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 R U' L D' B2 L' B' F2 D U'
44. 8.14 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R F' D' L2 U2 F2 R D' F' U R2
45. 8.42 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B' U B2 R F' D L B
46. 8.57 F L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B' D' U' L B2 L' B F2 R
47. (6.37) R L2 F' D2 B' L2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 L D' F2 R U2 B L' D U
48. 8.54 L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' L' R' F' D L2 B' D' R2
49. 9.41 D R F2 U2 B2 U L' F R' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2
50. 7.25 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' R D2 B F U' F U2 B L' U
51. 8.07 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U L D' L U2 B' U F2 R' F2 R2
52. (7.09) R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B' L' R' B2 F D2 R' B' R F2
53. 8.01 D2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R U L2 F2 D2 F R' F' L U'
54. 8.61 F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R B D U L U' B2 R' B2 U
55. (5.61) U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R B L' U2 B2 R2 D F' L2
56. 8.31 F R' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U' B2 R F D' U' B' L'
57. 7.55 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 D' B' L D' L' B' U2
58. 8.73 L' U2 F D2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 D R' F L2 B2 F' U B
59. (10.05) L' B L2 F' L' B D L' B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 D L2 U R2 U2 L'
60. 8.59 F U F R' L2 B R' D2 L' U L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2
61. 9.35 R' U F B' L2 B' L B2 R' L2 B2 U' D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2
62. 8.76 B' U L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 B L' R' B2 F L D' U' R
63. 7.23 L F' R2 U' L' D F R' U L' F2 B U2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 F B
64. 7.15 B2 R2 U L F2 R' F2 B' L B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2
65. 9.50 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' F2 D R' B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B'
66. 7.66 U2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U R B R B2 R' D2 F' R' U' B2
67. 7.65 U R' U2 B D L2 B2 R U R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D'
68. 9.60 L F2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F R' F2 D' B L D' F'
69. 8.49 B U' R2 F2 D F' L2 D' L' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 L2
70. 8.11 U2 L D2 F2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 B R D F U' B L F2 R2 U2
71. 9.38 L2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F L' U' B2 R' U R' B2 R' D2
72. 8.21 B2 R' U B' D F' R' L U F2 R' F2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D
73. 8.37 F' D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L2 R B R U F' R B L' F2
74. 7.90 F' L' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R U' L' R' U' B' D' B L2
75. (10.14) L D' R' B' U2 B2 D2 L' B R2 D' F2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 U' L2 F'
76. 7.54 D' U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 L F D' R D2 B L2 R' B2
77. 9.04 U2 B R2 F2 R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F D' F L2 U2 B2 U' B D R
78. (10.41) R2 U2 B' R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B U' B U2 R' D F' L' B2
79. 8.20 B' U2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 R' U B2 U2 B L F R B
80. 9.42 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' F D' R' D' L R B' U' L U'
81. 7.63 F D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F' D2 L' B F' D R B L'
82. 8.06 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 F' L R' B L2 R U R' D
83. 9.73 U2 F' D2 B U2 B2 L2 D B R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R F2 D2 R
84. 8.45 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R' D B R F' L' D2 U' F2 R'
85. 10.05 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U R' F' R2 D R2 U' B' L F R2
86. 8.14 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' U R' B F D B' D2 L U'
87. 9.97 B' L2 F L2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L R F' L2 D2 F' R' F'
88. 7.76 D B2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 L2 R' F' D R' B2 F' R U2 F'
89. 9.79 D2 L D2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 L' D2 R' F D F' L' B' D' R2 D F2 R'
90. 9.57 U' R2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R F L' R' U2 L' D F2 L2
91. 9.05 R' U L2 D R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' D U B' R' D U' F R'
92. 7.38 U L F2 B L' D2 L F' U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 L B2 L U'
93. 7.96 F' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 R U' R' D R2 U' B2 F R' U
94. 8.90 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B' U R' D2 B R B2 R2 U'
95. 9.53 B U2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B' L2 U' F2 R' B' U' B'
96. 8.22 D2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R B2 F' D2 F' U L2 R' F R' D'
97. 9.11 B' L2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 F R' F D' R2 F' L U' L D
98. 7.32 D F B D2 R2 U' R2 F R B R2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2
99. 7.24 B D2 U2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 L D U2 B U' B' L B' U
100. 8.24 F D' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L' U R' D2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2



fun fact: the avg100 only had 6 sup10s and no 11s 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-21
avg of 12: 7.84

Time List:
1. 8.57 F L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B' D' U' L B2 L' B F2 R
2. 6.37 R L2 F' D2 B' L2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 L D' F2 R U2 B L' D U
3. 8.54 L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' L' R' F' D L2 B' D' R2
4. (9.41) D R F2 U2 B2 U L' F R' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2
5. 7.25 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' R D2 B F U' F U2 B L' U
6. 8.07 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U L D' L U2 B' U F2 R' F2 R2
7. 7.09 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B' L' R' B2 F D2 R' B' R F2
8. 8.01 D2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R U L2 F2 D2 F R' F' L U'
9. 8.61 F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R B D U L U' B2 R' B2 U
10. (5.61) U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R B L' U2 B2 R2 D F' L2
11. 8.31 F R' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U' B2 R F D' U' B' L'
12. 7.55 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 D' B' L D' L' B' U2

reconstruction of the 5.61

5.61 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R B L' U2 B2 R2 D F' L2

y2 D' R L' F R2 //xcross
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' //2nd pair
y R U R' //3rd pair
R' U R U' R B' R' B //4th pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

47/5.61= 8.38 tps ayy


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 21, 2017)

First sub 20 average of 100. 19.82. (Last one was a 20.xx I took a couple weeks ago.)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 22, 2017)

3x3 timer fail on a solve that I think would've been a PB. The solve had one of those crazy fast F2Ls where you wind up thinking "man, if I could've just had a skip, that could've been PB" after the solve... and then I got a PLL skip. It felt really fast. A 6.xx wouldn't have surprised me. That's about as pissed as I've been because of cubing in a while. I can't know what the time was, but I think there's a better than 50/50 chance that it would've been PB. Pretty gutting.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 22, 2017)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 3x3 timer fail on a solve that I think would've been a PB. The solve had one of those crazy fast F2Ls where you wind up thinking "man, if I could've just had a skip, that could've been PB" after the solve... and then I got a PLL skip. It felt really fast. A 6.xx wouldn't have surprised me. That's about as pissed as I've been because of cubing in a while. I can't know what the time was, but I think there's a better than 50/50 chance that it would've been PB. Pretty gutting.


It's an accomplishment that you failed?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 22, 2017)

First ever sub-9, followed by beating it 3 solves later. Both OLL skips.


Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-22
avg of 5: 10.68 (PB by 0.84)

Time List:
1. 8.84 R D F U' L2 F2 R D2 F R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F
2. (14.03) L B2 U F2 L' F2 D2 F R L2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 R2
3. 11.56 U R2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F' D L D2 U L F
4. (8.65) L' B2 U2 L U2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F R' U2 R' B' D2 R' B
5. 11.63 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 D L' U L2 B' R2 F' D2 R' D' L


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 22, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-21
single: 9.94

Time List:
1. 9.93 D R L' F R2 D L2 F' D F2 R' F2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2

Yay 5th sub-10!
Mis scramble though, but I think it was within the first three moves, since the correct scramble has the same EO.


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 22, 2017)

I just got my first sub 40 average today!
ao5: 38.42

Time List:
1. (31.15) L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B' U F2 R U2 F2 D L' U2 F' 
2. 43.82 L' U D' L' D' R' F L2 D2 L' R2 F B2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 
3. (51.88) B L' U2 R2 U' D' R' D R2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L' 
4. 36.28 F R' U2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 U B' F' U R' D' B F2 R' 
5. 35.16 L' F2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' F' U' F' D2 B2 F U B' R' D'

I did every scramble correct, as I used the scramble checker on my timer and every time it was correct. Yeah!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 22, 2017)

i don't really practice CFOP anymore but rip
10.09 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 D L2 U2 B2 R F' U2 F2 U' L2 U F U F2

ZBLL was just standard COLL R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F U' R U' R'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 22, 2017)

YESSS PB AO5!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-22
avg of 5: 9.47

Time List:
1. (7.96) L2 F L' U' D B' L F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2
2. 8.53 U' F' U' B2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B R2 F D2 L2 F' U2 B
3. 10.08 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R F' L2 B' D2 B2 U R D2
4. (11.82) D2 R D2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F' U R B R2 B2 D' L2 U2
5. 9.80 D2 L' F2 L F2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R' U B D U R2 B R' F U2

2nd solve was oll skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2017)

3.66 2x2 ao100

I should learn full eg for the sake of my sum of ranks.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 22, 2017)

7.08 posts


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 22, 2017)

So I just got a Gans Air, and I slightly broke both my 3x3 average of 5 and single pbs within 24 hours of having it. I was very close to beating the average of 12, too. I've been trying to beat those pbs for months.

Pb single: 7.40
Pb Ao5: 9.73

I've been currently been using the yellow tensions, but I think I'm going to switch back to white because yellow is a bit unstable. Amazing cube, though! I think I'm a dedicated gans user now


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 22, 2017)

sub-WR Clock avg??? lel scrambles:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-22
avg of 5: 5.11

Time List:
1. (4.05) UR2- DR6+ DL0+ UL2- U5+ R3- D6+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL2- DL 
2. 5.91 UR1+ DR5- DL6+ UL5+ U0+ R3- D3- L2+ ALL4- y2 U4- R5+ D6+ L5- ALL1- DL 
3. 4.95 UR5+ DR2- DL3+ UL5- U4+ R2+ D5- L3+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R0+ D4- L1- ALL6+ UR DL 
4. (6.52) UR2+ DR5+ DL0+ UL1- U1+ R2- D1+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R1- D3- L5- ALL0+ UR DR UL 
5. 4.47 UR2- DR4- DL1+ UL1- U2- R4- D0+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R3+ D0+ L6+ ALL0+ DR DL UL

also 6.48 ao100 pb by 2 seconds (I havent done ao100 since beginning of year)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 22, 2017)

4x4 big avgs PB's

37.29 avg50
37.50 ag100



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-22
avg of 100: 37.50

Time List:
1. 32.26 R' D2 Fw D' R2 D' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw R' B' L2 B' F' Uw R' Rw B' Rw' D F2 U2 D B' Fw L' Fw F2 U L2 U2 D Rw R2 L' U' Uw Fw2 D' 
2. 34.85 D2 F' Rw2 Uw' U D' L U F2 B2 Rw B U' L' F B R' L' F2 L2 B2 F' U' Fw2 F Uw' D L Uw D2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R' D' Fw R Rw2 L 
3. 40.58 L Uw R' B F' U2 F Fw2 R2 D2 L Fw2 F' D' F' Rw2 Fw' B F2 U' L2 F B' R' Fw' Rw' R2 B Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw' D L' Rw2 R' D' L' R' Fw' 
4. 38.05 F B2 D R F2 Uw B' Rw2 B' Rw Fw2 Uw' U2 L Fw Rw Uw' L' F' L' Fw2 Rw' D' L2 D F L2 F2 Fw2 U2 L Rw' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D U' F R2 Uw2 
5. 33.80 Fw2 B2 U' Uw B' D' R2 F' Rw2 L B2 L2 D2 Uw' L F' D' Fw' Uw2 F2 R B2 Rw B2 Uw2 R B F' Fw' D2 Fw' D' F L2 D L Uw F' U' Fw 
6. 38.83 L' U2 D Uw' F2 R D2 B' U' B' R L' F2 R' L U2 Rw R B2 Rw' F' R' F Fw2 B' Rw B' F2 U D F' Rw' D Rw D Rw L' Fw L2 Fw 
7. 35.95 Uw2 B' U Fw Rw2 D' L2 U2 Fw B2 F2 R Fw2 R' U' L' Rw U2 Uw2 Rw' B2 U2 L' F Uw Fw' U D2 L Fw2 Rw' R' F' Fw B2 Uw2 Rw F' U Fw 
8. 37.85 D R' Uw2 F R2 B Fw2 F U' Fw2 U2 L2 B2 Fw' Rw2 R' D Uw' Rw' R' F' R' Fw U2 L F' Fw2 U2 L2 D2 Rw2 F Uw2 D' U L' U2 R' U Rw2 
9. 32.42 Rw R' F D2 L Fw Uw2 U' R' Fw' Uw' L2 R B2 U B' U2 Uw2 Rw U2 Fw2 Rw B R2 Uw' R2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 Uw2 R2 D2 R' Uw2 F B2 L' 
10. (31.25) B2 D Fw2 D2 Fw' U' R2 Fw2 Rw' F D R L Fw Uw B D2 Uw U2 L F' B' L Fw' F2 L' Rw' R F' Uw' F L' U2 Fw D2 Rw2 U2 L' Uw F 
11. 40.20 Rw Uw2 B' Rw' Fw2 F U' Rw2 B2 Uw2 R2 L2 B' D' L U' B' Uw' B R2 F2 D Rw' F Rw Uw' B U B' R' B' L Uw B2 D U2 F B U2 Uw2 
12. 39.13 D2 Rw2 B' Rw F' Fw2 B2 L2 U Fw Uw' Fw' D' Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 L2 Uw' R' U B' U2 B2 Rw' D' L' U L' Uw R' L2 Uw Rw' R F' L2 Fw' D Rw' 
13. 39.46 R' Fw' L2 Uw2 R U2 R2 Rw L' Fw' L D L2 Rw F Uw2 D F U2 D2 R' B U' R2 U Uw' Fw Rw U Rw2 F' B2 L B2 L U2 R2 Rw2 U2 F2 
14. 39.83 Fw B R' Uw B' Fw R' D Uw2 L2 F Uw F2 R' Uw2 Rw B' R' L2 U2 Fw' L2 F2 U' B' Fw' Rw' F2 Rw Uw Fw' Rw2 U2 Uw B2 Rw2 R D' L2 R 
15. (43.01) F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L F Uw' U2 D Fw R Rw U2 D Uw Rw R F Fw' R D2 R' Rw' U' Rw2 L F B Rw2 D' U R2 B2 R2 U' B' U2 F2 D 
16. (28.31) D2 U' Uw Rw' R2 U Uw2 F2 L' D U2 Uw R Rw Fw' Rw U' L' B2 R2 L' U F Rw F D' F Rw L D2 B R2 Uw2 D F' Uw' R Rw' F D' 
17. 39.31 F B D' Fw2 R B2 Fw2 U2 Fw' B2 U2 L2 D Rw2 Uw U F Fw' U2 D' Uw2 L Rw Uw' L' U' R2 U2 F' Uw Fw' Uw' Fw L2 B R' U B' Uw' F2 
18. 40.48 U2 D Uw2 R2 Rw' F' U2 F' U R2 L' U Fw2 R D2 U Uw2 Fw2 L' F' D2 Uw' F2 Fw' L' Fw Uw F2 B2 Fw2 L Rw' F2 Uw F R2 F' R2 Rw U2 
19. 36.36 Fw' Uw U' F2 D2 Uw B' Fw' Uw D Fw Rw U' F' R Rw' L2 U R Fw2 F L' F2 Fw Rw' L2 B2 R Rw' U' B2 Fw2 U' B' U2 D2 L Uw2 F L2 
20. 39.99 U' R' D U B F Fw2 Rw Uw' Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw F B Fw R Uw' R' B D' U F R' F Rw' F' U F2 B2 Rw' U2 B' L2 Fw' B U2 Fw' R2 U2 
21. (41.87) B Rw2 B L U Fw D2 Uw' B2 F2 Uw2 L2 F' Uw D2 B' F' U' Uw' B' U2 L2 R B2 Fw R' Rw U2 Fw Uw Fw2 D L2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 Rw' U' Fw2 Uw2 
22. 34.89 L Fw2 F2 Uw2 D2 U' R Fw' Rw2 D2 U2 R Fw2 U Fw Rw2 Uw' L' B' Uw' R' Fw' L2 Uw2 F' R D2 B' Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 B' Uw2 R2 U F2 U2 Uw' 
23. 37.62 U Uw' Rw F' D2 L' B' Rw2 D R2 L U2 Uw2 B U2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw' F2 D2 Uw R' D2 L' B2 F2 L2 F Rw2 U R' F' B' L' U' F2 U' L' 
24. 36.24 Uw Rw2 U Fw F L' Uw U2 Fw' D' U Rw' R L2 U2 Rw2 Fw' R' Uw D U B L B' Uw D R' D' L' D2 Uw Rw2 F' Fw2 Rw2 D' L B' R2 Uw' 
25. 36.64 L U2 B Fw' D B2 L' Uw B2 Uw2 Fw' Uw B' Rw D L B F R2 Fw2 R2 Rw Uw2 B Fw2 D2 F2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U2 R2 F' Fw2 Rw' U2 R' Uw L F 
26. 38.16 R Fw D U F U Fw' L B' D L2 D2 Uw2 R' B R2 B2 Rw' D2 L D' F U2 Fw2 R2 D B2 D' F2 B2 Rw' L' B R Fw R2 Fw D' L2 Fw' 
27. 33.77 Uw D B2 Uw2 R' U' Uw Rw U2 L' U Rw2 D F U' Rw' B2 D L2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw' F' R L' Fw L Uw D' B U Rw' L D' Uw' Fw Uw' L D2 
28. 33.20 Uw R' F2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' U2 R2 L' F2 U' B2 U' Uw2 L Uw Rw F' U' D' R D' F2 B2 Uw F2 D Rw Uw2 Fw' L' F Rw2 U2 B' R Rw D2 B' F 
29. 35.45 B2 Rw2 D' U2 Uw' R2 Fw' U' R2 U' D R' Rw F R' Rw' F2 B2 Fw U' Uw' Fw' F' B Rw' Uw R2 F' B' Uw B' Rw Fw2 B2 F' D2 F' D' B2 R' 
30. 37.12 L' F' B2 R' Rw2 Fw2 D Fw2 Uw D' L' Fw' D2 Fw' R2 B2 U' B2 R' Fw F' U R' Rw2 Uw' L R' Rw' F' B Fw2 Uw L2 B' D Fw' D L U' Fw 
31. (31.39+) Fw F' R L2 B R' Rw2 F Rw D2 Rw L' Fw' R D2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U' F' Rw' Uw' L2 F B' U2 Rw2 R F' Fw2 D L' B2 Fw2 R' L Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw 
32. 33.98 Fw Uw D Rw' B2 Rw' U' F' L2 F' Rw2 Uw' U' D2 Fw' Rw Uw' D' Rw B F' D Fw' L' U' L F B R2 Uw B Fw2 L2 U' D' Rw2 Fw2 L' B F 
33. 39.06 R' B U R F Uw2 D F B2 D' F2 Fw' L2 F Uw2 B' U2 B' L Rw' B D2 F L' Rw' U2 Rw L2 D' L' Uw B L B L2 Fw2 L' Fw' F2 L2 
34. 37.92 Uw' Rw' D' U Uw' R' U D' Uw' R' F' Uw' F' Fw' L2 F' Uw R' U' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw B' Rw' R U Uw2 L2 D' Uw2 R2 Uw' F Rw L D R' U B' 
35. 39.38 B Fw' Uw' Fw' R' B F' U Fw' L' B R L Fw Uw2 D2 F2 R Rw F D' B' U2 Uw' F2 B Uw2 Fw Rw R' F Uw' B' U' D2 Uw' R2 L2 Uw' L' 
36. 38.02 L2 Uw2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' Rw2 F R2 Uw R2 F Fw L2 B' Uw2 R D F2 D2 B L2 Rw' B2 L2 U2 L Rw' U L2 D2 Uw L B2 Fw2 D2 R2 Rw D2 
37. 36.59 B2 R' Fw' R U Uw' Rw2 R' B Uw L U Fw' D F' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' D2 F2 U R2 F2 Rw2 B2 U Uw2 F2 R' Rw2 D' Uw2 U B' Fw2 Uw R2 Uw2 U 
38. 36.67 R2 F U2 Fw' F2 U' B' U2 L' B' D' U Uw' Rw R B' D2 Uw2 U' F2 D2 F R' Uw D2 L F2 B Fw L2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw' L' B2 L D2 U' Uw2 
39. 33.54 Fw U' Uw2 B' U B2 U2 F' D2 Fw B2 Rw R F' R' F Rw2 D U' B Rw' D U2 Rw' R F2 B Rw2 B' R' U2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 U2 R' U2 Uw' R' 
40. 34.31 F B2 R2 Rw2 B' Fw' F2 L' Rw F' Fw2 U2 Fw2 U B' F' Rw L' Fw' D R U2 B' Rw L B D R L Rw B' R2 B' Fw2 D F' Rw B2 Rw B 
41. 40.18 L2 Uw2 R' Fw U2 L' D R Fw B2 Rw' L U2 Fw' B2 Uw L Rw' R' F2 Uw F2 Uw Fw2 U Uw D F2 R2 D2 L' D2 Uw F2 Uw' R2 Rw Fw' Rw' R2 
42. 35.90 D2 Rw Fw Rw2 R D2 F2 Fw' R' U' Fw2 B' U2 Rw' Uw L' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D' R2 Fw2 L2 R F' B' L' Fw F' L2 Uw' R' B Rw R2 D' B Fw2 D' 
43. 39.08 Uw2 F U F' L' Uw2 Fw' Uw F2 Rw2 Uw B Fw U2 R D Uw' B U2 B2 Fw' R' Fw Rw' D2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw F2 U L' Rw2 B Uw U' D F2 B Fw 
44. 39.91 F' Fw L' R Fw Uw' F2 B' Uw' L2 Uw2 L2 B Uw2 U' L' D Rw B2 D2 Rw' D2 Fw B2 Rw D L Uw Fw' Rw2 B2 D B' F2 U Rw2 D' Rw F L 
45. 39.41 U' Uw B' Rw' Uw' B L F' Uw' L2 D' U2 Uw' R F' Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' B' R2 L' U L Rw Fw2 U2 Rw2 D Rw' F D B2 L2 Rw B' L U Rw R2 
46. 40.18 L D L' F' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw L' R Fw2 L R Fw2 R2 D R' Uw Rw' U2 Rw D2 Uw' Fw2 F2 U' D' F' R D' U Fw' Uw' D2 Rw L U' Uw Fw2 U2 
47. 38.32 B' Uw' F2 Rw2 L' B' Fw2 Uw' L R' U2 Rw2 U2 R' Rw' Uw' R' B' Uw2 D' Fw Rw' R2 Uw' L' F D' F2 Fw2 B2 R' L Rw2 Uw' U' L' B U2 F B 
48. 38.80 F' U2 Rw D F' Rw2 L D Fw2 B2 R' U L2 Rw2 Fw' U2 D B Uw' F2 R F2 Rw2 Uw' R2 L B' Fw F Rw2 U Rw Fw2 B D L Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw 
49. 37.66 Uw' U R2 B' Uw2 Fw' D2 L2 Uw' D B U' Rw R2 D2 R' Uw Fw2 Rw U2 Uw R Rw2 F2 B' L' Rw Fw2 B2 F2 Uw' L U D2 F2 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 Fw 
50. 39.69 Uw' F2 D Fw' L2 R F' L2 D R' Rw F' D' F U2 B U' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D2 F D2 Rw' R B' L2 B2 U2 R' L F' U L Fw' L2 U2 F' Rw' D2 
51. 39.86 D2 U L F' R F2 Uw U R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B U' B2 Rw' U2 L' Fw' U F2 L Fw F U' Rw D' Rw2 Fw Uw2 D2 U2 F' U2 Fw' D' R' Uw2 B L2 
52. (40.93) R' Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R2 U B F' D2 Fw U2 Fw2 F2 Rw L D U Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' D2 R Uw F' Fw L' B2 Uw' Rw2 D R Fw2 R2 D2 B' L 
53. 37.97 Uw2 R' L' U Fw2 D' B' L' U' D' Rw U' Fw B Rw2 B2 L' D2 Uw2 L F' Rw2 L Fw Uw F2 Rw' L2 R Uw2 U D' Fw2 Uw L' Fw F2 U D' B2 
54. 38.03 B2 U R2 B' F' R' Rw2 F2 R Rw2 U Fw Uw' F' L' B2 U' Rw' U B' Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw D2 F' R2 F2 R' D2 Rw2 D2 U Fw U' D Fw2 Rw Fw U 
55. 35.09 U2 F R2 U Rw' L D' R2 U' B F Fw2 U' B Rw' B' L2 U2 Fw' Uw2 L' Uw D' L2 F L' Rw Uw Rw' R D2 U' F' B Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw L' Fw 
56. 39.44 U' Rw2 B F2 R2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 B2 U Rw F' R' Uw' B' Rw' Fw B' F L' D U2 F L Fw' D' Fw2 Uw2 R' U Rw2 Uw B2 Rw Uw' R2 L2 F R' 
57. 37.09 U D Fw D' Fw F' R Fw' Uw U Fw' F2 B' R' F2 Fw U2 R2 Fw' L Rw2 F' D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' D2 R' Uw2 Rw2 L U B' Uw Fw2 R Rw2 Fw2 
58. 37.13 Rw' F' D Rw2 U' R2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B' D2 U B2 F2 Fw D2 Rw' R D2 F' D' U Uw F Rw' D F2 Fw' L R B2 Uw U2 Fw' F2 D2 F Rw L' R' 
59. 40.90 Fw' D2 L2 Fw' Uw Rw D' U B2 R2 B2 Rw2 U2 F Uw2 B D2 B' U2 F D' Rw' B' Rw' B' D Uw' R' Fw' L' Fw2 L2 F2 U2 Rw D2 Fw F2 B L' 
60. 36.05 Rw' U' Rw B Uw D2 F' D2 U F Fw L2 Rw' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw' D U' L' Rw R2 F2 Fw' Uw L2 U' R Rw D' L' F2 U2 F' B' R' Rw2 D' U' Fw' 
61. 39.07 L R' Uw Rw' D' U' Rw L U Fw L2 Fw B F' Rw' F' B Rw2 L2 R' D' L' D' Fw L' F Fw2 R Rw B Fw D2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw' B2 Uw2 B R2 
62. 39.94 Rw2 D2 U' F' L' D' Uw' Rw U R D' B L D' R F2 Fw' U' F' U2 D' F B Rw' B Uw2 L' Rw Fw F2 Uw L' F' L D U B2 L2 D F2 
63. 40.26 Uw Fw2 R F' R2 U Fw L' R Rw' Fw2 R' B D' F2 Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw' R' Uw' Fw2 B' F2 U2 Uw2 Fw D U' B' Uw' B2 D2 Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw F B2 R' 
64. 38.54 Rw' L F' Uw' B' R2 D Uw U R' B L U' R U Fw2 R2 F' U' B2 Rw' U' Rw' U2 L2 R' Uw D U2 R' Rw Uw' Rw D2 U2 L Uw Fw' R2 B' 
65. 38.86 Uw' F2 Rw2 D' L2 Rw' Fw2 F B Rw2 F2 B2 R Fw' L2 U2 L Fw2 F Rw' Uw F' L' Uw2 L2 D2 R' L' Fw' B2 Rw R2 L' Fw2 D F' Rw' Uw' R Rw 
66. 35.54 Fw' L B R' F2 Uw' F2 B Fw2 L R2 U' D2 R' U2 Uw2 R2 L Fw2 D' Uw L' B' Uw2 D2 R2 B2 Fw2 L' Uw' L' U D2 L2 Uw B D' Fw' F2 R2 
67. 38.89 U L' D2 Rw D R U F2 Uw Fw Rw2 U2 D L' B F' R' Uw R2 U Fw2 U Rw' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R' F D Uw2 Fw2 L D F' Uw B' F2 D 
68. 37.87 Rw' R D R2 L' F2 U2 B R2 Fw U' L2 R2 Uw' R Uw' U' R' Rw D L' Uw Fw R2 Rw D2 Uw' B2 R2 B L' Uw R L Rw' U2 Rw2 D Uw F2 
69. 38.17 U2 F2 D2 L2 Fw Rw2 B F' L' Rw R' U2 Rw' F' L' R' Rw2 F2 D2 Uw' L B' Rw' U2 L' Uw L2 Uw2 B' Fw2 D B' F R B2 Fw2 R Uw2 U2 F2 
70. 37.98 B L D2 L' R B' U' F2 B L U' Fw' Uw U F' B2 D' Uw' R L2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D Rw' B2 F' R D F' R D' B Rw' F U2 L B2 Rw' F 
71. 39.85 Rw' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L2 R U2 Uw' L' B R D' L Fw' U2 F U2 L' R' B' F U' Fw' F U Rw' L' F D Fw U2 L Fw' U' Rw' Fw2 R' D 
72. 37.59 L' D Rw2 Fw B' R2 B' R' F2 B D2 R2 U' L' Rw B' Fw U R2 U Fw2 U' L' U' F R2 Rw2 Uw U Fw2 L2 F2 D2 F B' Rw' R2 F' Fw' U 
73. 39.82 Rw2 B2 F L' F Rw Fw' L R' Rw Fw' U2 B L' B2 Fw2 Rw U F2 L2 B F' U2 Fw2 R2 B F2 Rw R' Fw2 Uw L Uw2 Rw' R' U B2 Fw F Uw' 
74. 35.81 R D Uw2 R' D' Rw2 Fw2 B' U R D' U' Uw2 Rw R' U' R Uw' Rw L2 U F2 Fw2 U L2 Fw2 D Rw2 L B L2 U L' R2 U2 D' R' B2 L2 R 
75. 39.84 F2 Uw' B2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw' L R2 F2 R Uw2 R' Rw2 D Rw2 Fw' L R F' B2 Uw' Rw' F' D2 Uw2 Rw' B' Rw L' U R' Fw B2 R' U L2 B U R' 
76. 37.22 Fw' R' Fw F' Uw' F' D2 B' Uw' D F Rw' R2 F L B' D' Fw Uw2 B2 R Rw2 Uw' R2 F U F D2 U F2 Rw2 L' Fw Rw F' Fw' R U B2 D 
77. 35.55 Rw' D F2 Fw' U2 Fw' L2 D Fw' R2 B2 R2 L' Rw2 U2 D2 R Fw' R' L F2 B2 L2 Rw' R2 F2 L2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 D L F2 U2 D' Fw' Rw2 R' B 
78. 34.94 Uw' B F' Uw' D2 R2 Fw2 F2 R' B Rw R' Fw L U B2 Fw2 Rw F2 L F2 D' B' U Uw B Fw Rw Fw2 Uw R' Uw' U Rw' U' L' Fw R' Fw2 Uw' 
79. 36.63 Rw' R L Uw2 R2 Rw2 U' L' U2 L2 B2 Fw R2 U Uw F' D Uw F' L' F' Uw2 U' D' Rw' D2 L2 Fw F2 R' L2 B2 D F2 U2 L' Uw' R2 D' Fw 
80. 33.53 D Fw L' D2 R2 U2 L' F' Fw U Fw' B D' U Fw2 U2 L Rw U R L' F' Rw B U' Rw F' B' U2 B' D' L' D B2 R2 B D L' Rw' U 
81. 36.08 B2 Rw D L U2 R2 F' U Rw L2 F B2 D' F2 Uw' U R B2 F U2 D Uw2 Fw Rw F2 Uw' B2 U B2 Fw Rw' D Fw D' U2 F B2 D' Fw2 D' 
82. 36.62 D' U' B F' D' L B2 Uw R2 Rw B Rw2 F' Fw' L U' B2 Fw2 R U' L2 Fw2 D L' Fw' L' Fw' U B2 U' R U Fw' F2 Rw U' B F' Uw' R' 
83. 37.87 Fw2 R Uw2 L' U2 F B U' F U2 Rw2 R' U2 B2 D F Uw2 L2 Fw' F2 D2 F' R2 Fw' F2 D Rw2 L U2 R B Fw F' Rw D2 L F U R2 B' 
84. 34.67 L2 F' D' Rw2 Uw Fw2 L2 B2 Rw' U2 B' D Rw' U L2 B R L Uw2 Fw' F' U2 D Rw U2 Uw2 F2 Fw Uw Rw F2 Rw2 Uw D' L' Fw B2 R' D' B' 
85. 32.59 Rw' Uw R' L Fw' R2 F' D' B' Fw' F' Uw Fw B2 U F' Fw L R2 U L Fw2 Uw' B' Rw Fw D' L D R Fw2 B' Uw R D2 Fw D2 Uw R' B' 
86. 40.17 Rw U' D' Fw' F' Uw' R B' D' L2 D F' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw D' Rw Fw' Uw' L2 B F2 L' Fw U' L' D' Uw L2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' R L' Rw2 Uw' Rw R2 
87. (41.28) Rw2 B F' R' Uw L' U' D' L Fw' U' Rw' U' Rw2 R' D2 F2 U Fw' Rw U Uw D2 B' R F' Uw' D' U' B Rw Uw' Rw D' U B' Fw L2 B U 
88. (32.01) D Uw B' D Fw B' Rw2 L' R' B D2 Fw2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 B2 Uw' Rw' L' D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L Rw D' U Fw2 U' Fw' B D2 Fw F' B L2 D2 
89. 38.99 U2 B R' U2 Rw' B D Rw2 F' U F Fw U' D2 Uw' F U2 R2 F2 U' L Rw' U' D F U2 B L2 R D2 U2 L2 Fw2 Uw' D' B2 D2 Uw2 Fw Rw' 
90. 39.84 F2 L' Uw2 D2 B Fw2 D2 R' U' D' Rw2 B U Rw2 L Fw D2 Rw' Fw2 U Fw2 U2 Rw' D2 Fw B R' Fw' L' Rw2 R2 D Rw2 U2 D Fw' Uw L2 Fw D' 
91. 39.23 F2 D2 Rw D2 Uw Fw F D Fw B2 U Fw' U2 Rw Fw2 R2 Uw' R2 Uw' R L' F' Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw' L' Uw' R2 Rw Uw' L2 U2 F' Rw2 R' B' F' L R' 
92. 38.00 Uw R2 B' Rw2 U D2 Uw' R2 Uw' U' F' R2 Uw' L' B D2 Uw' Rw L Uw' F' R' D Uw' L' B2 R' F2 L D2 R' Rw2 L' Fw' D F2 R2 Rw Fw R2 
93. 39.03 Uw2 D Fw' U Rw B2 L' Uw' L' Fw D Uw' Fw2 R' Uw' U2 Fw F' R' F' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 Fw' L2 B2 Uw2 R' Uw' B R2 D B' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' L 
94. 32.52 F Fw2 D L Uw2 D2 Rw B F2 Uw2 D Rw' R D2 R2 Rw2 F' L2 D' R Uw' R Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' Fw B' Uw2 U D2 Fw' Rw2 L' D Fw' Rw L' B Rw' 
95. (30.98) D F L' F R2 U2 Uw' B D2 Rw2 D Fw2 L' B' L' Rw2 R B Uw' U L Rw Uw' Rw2 R2 U F2 L2 U' Uw' D B' U2 L Fw' U2 Rw D2 U' F' 
96. 36.12 D Rw' L2 D2 B2 Uw R2 Rw2 U B Uw2 L' Rw2 F' D F2 Fw2 L2 R' D L2 Rw2 B2 D' R Uw D2 F R Fw R F Uw' D' R' D2 Uw Fw' B' F' 
97. 40.24 R' U2 L2 D2 L Fw2 L2 F B Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw F B Uw' L' Fw2 B R2 U' L B2 Uw F Rw B' Uw L2 U F2 Rw2 Uw' R' Fw Uw2 F' Fw2 Rw2 F' 
98. 40.32 F2 R' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw D Uw' Rw' B' F' Rw2 B2 Uw' B L2 Rw R2 B' U' Fw U' Uw D' B' Rw L2 D' Fw2 U D' Fw R B2 U2 Rw' U Fw2 L' R2 
99. (41.01) D' R2 D' Fw F Uw2 L' F2 U' L B Uw' Rw2 B' F2 Uw L2 Rw B2 Uw' L2 F D' L' Fw' Rw' F' L2 D B' Fw' F' L D Fw Rw L Uw' U' Rw2 
100. 33.97 R' Uw L Uw Rw' Uw D R' L' Uw' Fw Rw U' Fw' R' Fw Uw R F Fw2 R' Rw Fw Uw R D B2 R Fw2 L B' Uw' L2 B2 Uw U Rw R Uw R2


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 22, 2017)

W H A T
7.23 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' R' F2 U' B' L2 U' B' L B R
x2 y // inspection
F' D2 R2 r U' r' // xcross
U L U2 L' R U' R' // F2L2
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L3
y' U L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L4
r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F // OLL
U // PLL
39 / 7.23 = 5.39 TPS

yeah that's PB part 2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 23, 2017)

36.80 4x4 single
PB by 0.14
This literally came out of nowhere. I didn't even warm up. 
I just decided to do a 4x4 solve and surprised myself with this beauty.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 23, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> It's an accomplishment that you failed?


The solve was an accomplishment; the timer a fail.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 23, 2017)

pyra pb sweep
3.22 ao5
3.73 ao12
4.1x ao25
4.57 ao50
4.85 ao100


----------



## Fyzzna (Mar 23, 2017)

New PBs for single (37.73), ao5 (42.61) and ao12 (45.82)!


----------



## CLL Smooth (Mar 24, 2017)

Got some OH pbs yesterday. 1/5/12:
14.882/ 21.004/ 22.215


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 24, 2017)

I was just doing a random hand scramble, and I saw a chance to do slanting (you keyhole a slot, and make a pseudo pair, to solve 3rd and 4th slot at the same time), but then I noticed I could do WV with the psuedopair, and I skipped PLL.

So basically, I just did 3rd slot, 4th slot, OLL, AND PLL *simultaneously*, accidentally.
The chance of this happening is just 1/72 because of WV, but it felt REALLY COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I average sub-11 globally now!  siggyupdatetime



4Chan said:


> I was just doing a random hand scramble, and I saw a chance to do slanting (you keyhole a slot, and make a pseudo pair, to solve 3rd and 4th slot at the same time), but then I noticed I could do WV with the psuedopair, and I skipped PLL.
> 
> So basically, I just did 3rd slot, 4th slot, OLL, AND PLL *simultaneously*, accidentally.
> The chance of this happening is just 1/72 because of WV, but it felt REALLY COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Like this?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 24, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm pretty sure I average sub-11 globally now!  siggyupdatetime
> 
> 
> Like this?



Yep! Except with U L F L' U2 L' U2 L F' as the WV case, and probably a 20 second time due to thinking about it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 24, 2017)

12.24 OH ao5

Wot

Predicting free pair(s) after a 3 move cross thrice helps.

I better not have prematurely used up all my luck meant for tomorrow's comp.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 24, 2017)

Sub-2:00 single + PB Ao12 by a few seconds on 5×5×5. Also saw some improvements with freeslice (~2:30, versus ~2:40 the last time I practised with freeslice), but it looks like I'm still significantly faster with OBLBL. Edge pairing lookahead is hard. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-25
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:57.15
worst: 2:50.00

avg of 12
current: 2:12.33 (σ = 7.32)
best: 2:12.33 (σ = 7.32)

Average: 2:12.33 (σ = 7.32)
Mean: 2:14.20



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Time List:
1. 2:17.27 Fw2 Uw D L Rw' Fw U R' Uw2 B' Fw2 Dw2 R2 U Lw' U R D2 Lw2 F D2 R' Bw' B U' Dw' Uw2 F' Lw U' F Rw Fw B R' Rw Dw2 Rw2 B2 Uw Rw F2 Bw' U' F R' B2 L Bw2 Fw2 D Uw2 B2 D Fw F' U Bw2 R D2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw L Dw' B2 D' R Fw' Bw F Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Rw B2 U2 L2
2. 2:50.00 Dw2 Bw R U Uw B2 Dw' D2 L2 Rw' B' F2 R D' Lw R L2 F' Bw R Bw' Lw' U2 Lw B R Bw' Lw R' Rw Uw Fw Rw' F Fw Uw2 Dw' L2 Dw Uw' U' Rw' F2 Fw B' Lw' F Lw2 D' Rw D' Uw U' F' Lw2 F L F D B' U' Uw2 R' D' Dw Bw Fw D2 Uw L2 U D R' U Bw2 Uw Rw' R Bw2 Lw
3. 2:06.85 R Lw2 D2 Dw2 R U2 Rw2 B' L' D U' Fw2 Dw2 Lw L' Bw' R L2 U2 D Fw D' Lw' L' B Bw Dw' U Bw2 Lw' Dw B2 L D2 U2 Dw2 R L2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 D Uw L' F' Dw D' L2 D Dw R' L' Fw L Rw Fw2 L Lw Bw L' R Bw2 Fw U' L Dw' Uw Lw Uw2 L2 Dw2 F2 Bw' D Fw2 D2 Fw L2 D' R'
4. 2:25.63 F L Rw2 D B2 Rw' F' Fw2 Rw' R' U' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 R' Bw D Uw Lw' F' B' Dw L2 Dw U R2 D Lw F2 D2 R Dw2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw F Uw' B2 Rw B Rw U' R' D2 Rw' Lw D U L' R B2 F2 Fw' Lw' Fw' Bw B' Uw Rw' F' Rw U' B2 Bw Uw2 U Fw2 Bw2 D' Bw' U2 D' Fw' U' B2 F Bw2
5. 2:12.19 Lw2 Fw' B L Uw' Lw' U2 B' U' L F Fw2 R Fw Bw' Lw L Uw2 B' F' Rw Dw' F' Rw' Fw' D Lw B2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw F' Dw' Lw R D U2 Dw Lw' D2 Rw2 R' F Bw2 R Rw F' L2 Uw F Dw F' Dw2 D Uw' U' F B Rw2 L' Fw' Bw' D' B2 L' Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw2 B' R' Bw F Uw2 U2 R' U2 Fw' R'
6. 2:20.86 Dw' B' U D' F2 Bw D2 Dw F U D2 L' Dw' F2 Uw2 B R2 U Dw' B' Uw' F D' Lw Bw U2 Uw2 D2 R' Bw' Fw B2 F' Lw U' F2 Lw Uw' B' Bw2 L2 Rw' B Dw2 U L Bw' B' Lw' F' Rw' Lw' F' B' D2 Bw' Lw L2 B' D' Bw Lw U' Rw2 L B Uw R' Dw U' D Fw' L2 B' Lw L2 U' R2 U' Bw'
7. 2:03.90 D2 F Bw2 Lw2 F Fw Bw' Uw' Lw2 R2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw' F2 Fw D2 Rw R2 Dw' Bw2 U' Dw2 Rw Lw2 Fw' L2 Fw Lw L' Uw2 U F2 L' Rw R F Dw' Uw Fw Bw Dw' L2 F2 Rw Bw Uw2 F' L2 F' Dw' U' R B2 L' Rw Uw' D2 Lw' Uw' U2 Dw Rw Fw2 D Dw2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 Rw2 F' B2 Bw Lw Fw' R' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 B2
8. 2:10.80 Dw Uw L F Uw' F' Rw' Fw Rw Uw Lw B R2 F' Rw2 Lw' F2 Uw Bw' U' F' B' D2 Dw' L F' Fw' L2 F2 U2 D' F2 D2 Bw2 R' D F Uw F D2 Rw2 Lw F Dw2 L' Lw2 Fw' U2 Lw D L' Dw U' R Uw' Rw' Uw' D2 Fw2 L' Fw Dw R2 Uw' L B2 R' F' R' F Rw' Bw2 Dw D Fw' U' Lw Rw2 Bw2 L2
9. 1:57.15 Fw' B' F Rw Uw D F' Rw' Uw' L R2 Bw Uw' B Uw' Rw D' Lw2 B' Bw R' B' R2 F R2 F2 R2 Fw2 F' U2 Uw' D2 Lw U' Fw B U2 Fw' B2 Dw Bw' U' D' Dw R2 Bw' Lw' L' F' D' Fw2 L Dw Lw' U' Fw' B' D2 Uw F R L U Uw' F2 Dw2 U F' Bw' Fw R2 F Bw Lw' F' Uw2 D2 Bw Fw' Lw
10. 2:06.71 U Lw F D Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw' R' Fw F' R' U' Fw' Rw Lw' Fw L Rw F2 L Dw' Uw2 L2 D2 Dw2 F Uw' Fw2 U2 L' Fw' Lw2 Bw Uw' B2 Dw' B2 L' Dw' U2 F R' Fw2 U' D' L2 D' Bw U' Fw2 B2 Dw R' Lw Bw Fw2 U D2 Fw' F' L Lw Fw2 R' B2 Dw R Uw2 B Rw2 U2 L F2 Dw Fw U' L2 Fw2 Bw2
11. 2:04.16 L2 B L2 Dw' Bw2 B' F2 L' Dw2 L' Dw Bw Dw Bw' R L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' Lw2 D F Rw Lw' D' Dw2 F2 Uw D Rw2 Dw Bw L R2 U' D Bw' U2 R Uw B' Uw R2 Rw2 Bw' B2 U' D' R2 B2 L2 F' Lw2 R B Fw2 Uw' L' Fw Dw F' B2 R2 D F D Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Bw Dw' B2 D' Lw2 B Rw Lw' D2
12. 2:14.86 L' B2 U2 Bw' R2 B R L2 D' Lw2 R' Fw' Dw' Uw Fw L' B2 Fw' D' R2 Rw' L Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw' Rw L2 Fw' Uw' Dw' Bw' D Bw' L' U' L2 Dw D2 Lw2 L2 Uw' F Lw U' Fw F Uw2 U Bw2 D2 Fw Rw' Lw' Fw2 Lw F2 Fw2 R D' Fw' U D' Dw B' Dw2 F2 B2 Lw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 L2 D L' B2 Lw2 U' Lw2 Uw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 24, 2017)

4x4 PB's

32.92 avg5
34.92 ag12
36.34 avg50
37.14 avg100


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 24, 2017)

OH: 17.58 Ao5, 18.68 Ao12, 20.66 Ao100
Really proud of these new OH PB's! I think it's time I return to 3x3 and 4x4, because Sub-20.5 and Sub-20 are pretty ambitious goals!



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 5:* 17.58
1. (26.39) R2 B2 L' B F R2 U2 R B' U L2 D F2 L F D' B F D' L2 U' R' U L2 B
2. (15.64) D2 F2 B' D' F R' B2 U R L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' B2 L2 U B2 L2 R U2 D L' U
3. 17.44 D' F2 U2 D' F L F' R' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L F' U D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2
4. 16.97 R2 U D R2 L' U' F U2 F2 D L U2 L B2 F2 U D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L D' L' U2
5. 18.33 U B R' B L2 B' D2 F' D' L' D' B L' R' U' D2 R2 B' R' L' D2 F R F' R'
*Average of 12:* 18.68
1. (13.91) L R2 B' R2 F2 D' L2 D B D' B2 U' L2 F2 L' U L' F' L' F2 R D U' F D
2. 17.94 L F L' B F L' B' F' D2 L2 U' L B2 L D2 U2 B2 R U2 F' R' D' F U' F2
3. 20.91 U' R' L' D2 F2 U F' B2 U2 R B D2 F2 D U F2 B D2 R2 F2 U R' D B' D'
4. 23.17 B2 D U L' D F' L D2 B' U' D' R2 B2 F D2 U2 F' B2 D L U2 B' U2 R L
5. 20.48 D B2 F2 U R' U B L' R B2 R' U2 L D F2 R' U L D2 U B2 L F2 D' F
6. 15.43 L2 R2 D B L' B U2 B' L D R' D' R L' D' U' B2 F' U2 L F2 U L U2 L'
7. 20.53 B F2 D2 B2 F U F' D2 B2 F L2 B U B2 L U2 R2 D2 R' B' D U2 B' R F'
8. (26.39) R2 B2 L' B F R2 U2 R B' U L2 D F2 L F D' B F D' L2 U' R' U L2 B
9. 15.64 D2 F2 B' D' F R' B2 U R L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' B2 L2 U B2 L2 R U2 D L' U
10. 17.44 D' F2 U2 D' F L F' R' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L F' U D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2
11. 16.97 R2 U D R2 L' U' F U2 F2 D L U2 L B2 F2 U D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L D' L' U2
12. 18.33 U B R' B L2 B' D2 F' D' L' D' B L' R' U' D2 R2 B' R' L' D2 F R F' R'
*Average of 100:* 20.66
1. 18.12 D' R B' R' U L2 D2 U L2 F D2 F R' U2 F2 D' F2 U' D2 F2 D L2 R2 D' F'
2. 20.97 L' D B' L' R2 D F' U2 F2 D B2 U L2 U L' U L U' D L2 U B2 D' R B2
3. 21.44 R2 D U' F2 U' D2 L2 B' R2 U' R D2 R L' F B U B' L U' B' R D B' D
4. 23.57 D' R U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F U' B' F' U B' R' L2 U2 F' B D2 U L' F2 D2 F U'
5. 16.49 B' U R' D2 F2 B2 R B2 R U' R' L F2 U2 D2 R' F' R2 B' D2 U B U' R' B2
6. 24.01 F' U2 L2 B2 L' B F' U' B L R2 D L' U' F2 R D R F U2 F R D B2 F
7. 20.94 L' D' L' U L' U2 R2 U' F D2 U' L2 F D B U' B F2 U B2 F' U R B U2
8. 21.27 R' U' L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U' L F D' U2 L F2 L F' B' D2 B D2 U' L' D' B
9. 19.09 B F' R' F' U2 F' R L' B2 F' U F R' U F2 L' R2 B2 L' U2 L D' U F L
10. (32.11) F D' R' L2 U L' B' L2 B' D2 L D' F D U' L' B' U L' R' U F2 U2 R' U
11. 20.33 F2 L D L R2 B L F' L2 B U' F' R' U' F R' L' B D F' L' U' F D2 U'
12. 17.23 D2 B' F' L2 D' B U D' R' U2 F' L2 R U2 F' R F L B' F D2 R' B' D F
13. 19.61 D' F R2 D U2 L2 U' D' F L2 D' U F' D U2 F B' U2 F2 D2 B D2 L' U B'
14. 18.20 F' D U2 L' B2 L2 D R2 U R' L2 B2 R' U2 B D2 R' L B2 F' L' B L U' R
15. 24.70 D2 U F2 U2 B' F' U B U' B' R' F2 D' R' D F' R' L F' L' D' L' B U L'
16. 17.31 F' R L2 U2 F2 D' U' F2 R' B U D' L2 F2 L B U' L R B2 L' B2 R B2 F'
17. 21.52 B U L D2 U' B F L2 D2 R L2 D2 R' B2 D R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F D' B' R' U'
18. 19.55 D R2 L' B L B' D' F' D' L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D' F' L' D2 U2 B2 U' R U2 D'
19. 20.99 L2 B2 D2 F' B2 L' D' R F2 R' F D R2 F2 B' R' B' F2 U' B' F R' L' B2 L2
20. 19.11 B R F D U F2 U L' U' F2 D B' L R' D F D' U2 B L2 F R' U L D'
21. 17.30 L F B D' L' U' F' L2 D' B2 R D' U2 F L2 B2 R2 D F' R2 U2 B' D U' L'
22. 19.10 D' L F D2 U R' B' R' B' R L F U' D2 L R' B' R' F B D B2 U2 B2 D2
23. 18.94 B2 F2 D' R' U2 B F L2 B' U' F B U B' U F' D2 U R' U' F B2 L2 U2 D
24. 18.43 R L2 B U B U2 F' R2 F2 D B D' L U' F L U B' F2 L F U L' B2 U'
25. 19.58 R2 U' B U R' L B' L' D B2 D2 B2 R B L2 R D2 U R' D2 L B F2 R D'
26. 19.74 L2 R2 B' F2 D' U' F2 U' R F' R' L' B F' R' B F' R' F B2 R2 D2 U2 F D'
27. 22.51 D2 F2 L' B2 L' R D F' L R B' L B2 F' L U R L F' R' L2 U F2 B U2
28. 21.55 L2 D B R2 L' F D F' D2 U' F' L2 D L D U F U B L2 D U B U' R'
29. 21.67 D2 U R' F B' R2 L D U F' D' U' F2 B' L' U' L2 B2 D F2 B D U' B L'
30. 21.06 B F L B R' F' D' R2 U' R' U2 L U' R' D L' F2 B' U L' U' B2 F2 L' U
31. 21.94 D F2 D F' B' R F B2 R2 F R' U L2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' R F' D B F' L2
32. 20.77 B2 F2 L2 D L2 B D2 F R D2 L R D' F' U D' R D L' U2 F' D2 U L2 R
33. 17.80 F B L2 F2 B2 L' D' F B' U' F R' U B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L F2 L' U' L2 D2 U'
34. 26.38 L B' U D' F2 B' R2 U' D2 L2 B L2 R F' L2 F R' D2 L D2 L2 B2 R2 F' B2
35. 21.89 F L B2 L2 B D' R2 L B L' R' U2 B' L' F R' B F' D F B2 U L R' B2
36. 20.41 B2 L B L' R2 B2 R' D' U F D' B' U L R' U F' R F R2 D2 F L2 B' L'
37. 22.14 B2 F2 D2 U F L2 R U2 B' D2 L' D2 U2 L F R' U' B2 L B' R2 L' U2 F L'
38. 22.26 B R2 U D' R' U' F2 L2 B D2 B2 U D' R' F' B D' L' D' U2 R2 U' B2 L R2
39. 25.64 R' U2 L' B U2 F' D R2 B D' B' R U2 F' D U2 L2 D' U F R' U D B' F2
40. 23.64 B U2 B F2 U' F U' B L2 F R L U' L2 D B2 F L' D' F R2 D' F B L'
41. 17.54 D2 B L2 R' F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 B R2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 F' R' U R U' R U2 L2
42. 22.55 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' D F U B' L' F' U B' R L' U B' U B' F' R2 B2 U' R2
43. 18.17 L2 D' R2 D R B' L R D' B2 R2 U' D2 B' F' L' R F' D2 L' U' B2 D F2 D'
44. 19.57 U L2 R D U L' D B2 F' U L2 F2 L' B F2 L2 U' D2 B' U L' F2 U F' L
45. 18.97 R L D2 R D2 L2 U' R B2 D' R' F2 L F B' D U2 R F R L B2 L' F2 B
46. 19.16 U' L' D' B' L D' R D' L B L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' U' L2 F' B U2 B D F2 L'
47. 21.16+ D' U B2 L' U R2 D' L D U2 F' B L2 R F2 D2 R' L' D2 R' D' R2 U L' R'
48. 21.97 D' U B2 L' U R2 D' L D U2 F' B L2 R F2 D2 R' L' D2 R' D' R2 U L' R'
49. 22.64 F' U R' L' D2 R' L' B' F2 D' B' R B R B2 U2 F L' D2 F' D' R2 D2 B' R2
50. 20.93 F L' R2 F2 D2 F' U' F R B' R L2 U2 B' L' B' D' L' F' L2 F2 L U B D
51. 16.48 F' B2 L2 B2 L B' R2 L2 U L R U' D2 B2 D' F U' L2 R2 U L D2 U2 L' B2
52. 22.10 R L B L2 D U2 F' L2 U2 L' F' B2 D U2 R' L U' R2 F' U2 D2 R2 D F' D'
53. 19.44 B2 F' D' L2 R2 B2 L F D L' R2 D' B R2 D R D B2 F' D2 R' B' R' B' D
54. 23.93 U2 D2 B' L2 F L D2 U' F U2 R2 U2 L2 R B' L R' D2 L' D B' L' D2 F2 D2
55. (13.91) L R2 B' R2 F2 D' L2 D B D' B2 U' L2 F2 L' U L' F' L' F2 R D U' F D
56. 17.94 L F L' B F L' B' F' D2 L2 U' L B2 L D2 U2 B2 R U2 F' R' D' F U' F2
57. 20.91 U' R' L' D2 F2 U F' B2 U2 R B D2 F2 D U F2 B D2 R2 F2 U R' D B' D'
58. 23.17 B2 D U L' D F' L D2 B' U' D' R2 B2 F D2 U2 F' B2 D L U2 B' U2 R L
59. 20.48 D B2 F2 U R' U B L' R B2 R' U2 L D F2 R' U L D2 U B2 L F2 D' F
60. 15.43 L2 R2 D B L' B U2 B' L D R' D' R L' D' U' B2 F' U2 L F2 U L U2 L'
61. 20.53 B F2 D2 B2 F U F' D2 B2 F L2 B U B2 L U2 R2 D2 R' B' D U2 B' R F'
62. 26.39 R2 B2 L' B F R2 U2 R B' U L2 D F2 L F D' B F D' L2 U' R' U L2 B
63. 15.64 D2 F2 B' D' F R' B2 U R L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' B2 L2 U B2 L2 R U2 D L' U
64. 17.44 D' F2 U2 D' F L F' R' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L F' U D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2
65. 16.97 R2 U D R2 L' U' F U2 F2 D L U2 L B2 F2 U D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L D' L' U2
66. 18.33 U B R' B L2 B' D2 F' D' L' D' B L' R' U' D2 R2 B' R' L' D2 F R F' R'
67. 19.41 L F D L' R2 D2 U' L' U' R2 F R D F' R' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L D' R F2 B2
68. 20.33 D2 R' U2 R' B2 D' R2 D' R U' L' F B D' L D2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 R' F' B2 R'
69. 23.81 R2 U2 B2 U' R' F2 U B2 L2 F' R2 F2 B' U F' B' R2 D U' B L2 R D2 U L
70. 21.57 B' R L B F2 L' U2 R2 D L' D' B2 D2 F L' U L' B U B D2 U' R' F' R2
71. 23.57+ U2 R' B2 U' L U' L' F D' L B L F' B2 U2 R D F R2 L2 F' R F' U' D'
72. 25.10 U2 R' B2 U' L U' L' F D' L B L F' B2 U2 R D F R2 L2 F' R F' U' D'
73. 19.89 B2 L2 R2 F' D L2 B2 U L B' L B' D' B2 F' U R' F' L B2 F' D2 L2 B' F2
74. 23.62 L' F L U' F' D2 U2 F2 U L' R D2 L' D2 B U2 D' L2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' R'
75. 20.53 B' D' R' F' R' D2 F R U' L2 B' D' R F R' U B' R' L D2 B2 U2 D' B2 F
76. 19.09 B R2 F L' D' F2 L U2 L2 B F2 R2 F' U' D' L2 D R' F2 B' L B' L2 B2 D2
77. 20.13 U2 L2 D' F' D' L D2 F B L' F R' U F' U' F' D2 U L F2 U' F' U' F' U'
78. 18.53 L B F' R' F R2 B' D' L' B' L' D L' R2 U2 D2 R F D R2 U2 R D' B U'
79. 24.52 U D' B2 F2 D' U L2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R F D2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R' D2 U' F2 D2
80. 21.59 F D F R' U' R2 U' B2 L D B2 D2 F D' F R2 F2 L' B' R' D R L2 B R2
81. 26.87 D U2 F' L F2 B L2 B' L' D2 R2 U R2 B U L B' D' R2 D2 F R2 L' D' U2
82. 21.14 B' D' U' L R B' U' L D U' L' B' U' L B' D2 U' B2 D' F2 R L U2 F' B
83. 23.94 R U2 B L U2 D' B R L' D B F2 U' F' R U' L' D2 L' R U D F B U
84. 25.94+ F' B' R L U F U B' U' B F2 U' D' R F' D2 B D2 L R U2 R F2 R B'
85. 19.33 F' B' R L U F U B' U' B F2 U' D' R F' D2 B D2 L R U2 R F2 R B'
86. 18.97 R2 L' U R' L' D' R2 B2 D U L' B U D' L' D2 L D2 B2 R F2 L' R2 D R2
87. 19.02 D2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' B' L' U2 B2 R' L2 B F' U' B2 R2 B D F2 D F2 L' B D'
88. 20.12 U2 L' B R' U' R' F2 R' B2 R B' D' B U2 R2 D L2 F' R D' U' F' L' D2 U
89. 19.41 U' F L' F2 L2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F L' U L2 F' U D F' D2 R B' U' L2
90. 17.08 L R D L B2 U2 F2 R2 U B D R' D2 B' R L U' F2 U' D' F R U' D R
91. 18.69 F' U D L2 U' L2 B' L F D2 U2 L D2 L R' U2 R' U2 R D2 F' L2 U' B' R'
92. 13.95 D' L' R' F U2 B' L2 B D2 L B2 D2 U' L U' R' F2 R' B U2 L2 D B2 L2 B2
93. 18.77 L F D' U L2 B2 U2 L' B2 D F2 R' L B2 R U2 D B D2 F D' F2 L' R U'
94. 18.40 F U L' U2 D L' U2 B2 F' R2 L B F2 R' B R2 B R' F' D U B L2 U2 R'
95. 26.23 L' D' U2 F B2 L' U L' F U F D' U2 R2 L U' B2 D F' B' D' L2 F R L
96. 24.43 L2 F2 U L D2 B L2 R2 B' F2 U2 L' U D2 L' U' L2 D R' L2 U D' R L F2
97. 23.66 F2 U L B' F' U' R D L' F' R2 D2 U' L2 R' B D2 F B' L F' R2 U F' R'
98. 21.81 B R' D2 B2 D2 L R' D2 B2 R' D F D' L' F U' F' L B' F2 R B U' D2 F2
99. 20.49 L' R B L B2 L' B' D2 R' B L2 U' D' R2 F R' F2 U2 L' F' D2 F R' L F
100. 22.17 R' U2 L' R B2 R2 U2 F' B2 U2 R D' F2 U R2 B' F R B2 D2 B' R2 L' U' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 24, 2017)

megaminx PB avg5 on cam, will probably upload soon

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-24
avg of 5: 44.29

Time List:
1. 45.69 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
2. (43.33) R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
3. (52.05) R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
4. 43.47 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
5. 43.69 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Iggy (Mar 24, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-24
avg of 12: 11.00

Time List:
1. 10.94 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
2. (7.91) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -4) 
3. 10.55 (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(-4, -4)/(2, -2) 
4. 10.42 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2) 
5. 13.71 (0, -1)/(0, 6)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
6. 9.65 (0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, -4)/(4, 0) 
7. 12.40 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -2) 
8. (18.33) (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
9. 9.87 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(1, -2)/(4, 0) 
10. 10.94 (4, -3)/(6, 3)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
11. 11.62 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/ 
12. 9.83 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-1, 0)

got really lucky with parity. solves 2-6 make a 10.21 avg5, both PBs by a lot. got a 12.27 avg50 and a 12.77 avg100


----------



## Caffiend (Mar 24, 2017)

Previous PB for 3x3 was 1:53. Worked on F2L a bit and now its down to 1:17.
Next goal is sub 1 min.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 24, 2017)

Clock PB????? Stupid easy
1. 3.84 UR1+ DR3+ DL2- UL5+ U0+ R2- D0+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R0+ D3- L3+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 25, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Clock PB????? Stupid easy
> 1. 3.84 UR1+ DR3+ DL2- UL5+ U0+ R2- D0+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R0+ D3- L3+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL


stop being so fast


----------



## Meow (Mar 25, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Clock PB????? Stupid easy
> 1. 3.84 UR1+ DR3+ DL2- UL5+ U0+ R2- D0+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R0+ D3- L3+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL


now get this tomorrow


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 25, 2017)

19.51 ao100

15.56, 18.37, 20.52, 21.80, 17.52, 23.24, 19.29, 17.29, 18.68, 17.70, 16.33, 19.69, 22.39, 20.42, 15.75, 16.79, (12.20), 18.00, 17.31, 17.81, 20.87, 21.77, 21.66, (24.16), 20.96, (39.21), 21.93, 17.77, 21.96, 20.54, 19.37, 19.67, (14.22), 20.45, 23.43, 22.52, 17.14, 19.84, 19.53, 20.74, 18.65, 19.25, 16.49, 19.36, 19.30, 21.04, 19.15, 16.81, 19.67, 20.48, 17.87, 20.62, 18.70, (24.15), 21.56, (15.35), 16.11, 23.14, 18.38, 19.77, 23.82, 16.03, 18.21, 17.59, 23.64, 20.87, 21.50, 20.65, 15.55, 17.69, 19.71, 22.32+, (15.05), (25.49), 21.19, 18.00, 20.48, 19.04, 20.91, 22.78, 19.61, 21.05, 18.45, 17.37, 16.90, 21.56, (25.12), (14.11), 18.76, 18.42, 18.38, 17.75, 17.11, 17.93, 21.23, 22.36, 18.36, 23.00, 18.84, 17.51


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 25, 2017)

27.26 4x4 single. I'm clearly slowly working my way down to sub-27 I guess (this is like my 8th 27 -.-).

1.) (27.26) Uw2 R B2 L D' Fw' F' D F' B' R' Rw2 U Uw F2 U Rw' D' U L Uw F L B' L R' Rw Uw B' D2 L B U B' Uw F Rw2 F' Rw' F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Won skewb at Tangerang Open, not a good avg tho meh

Apparently i missed a pyra lolscramble or smth, didn't see anything special really.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 25, 2017)

Yay megaminx stuff
But like no big averages since I got lucky and haven't been practicing as much as I was in December.

Single 1:10.81 - Not pb but really close
Mo3 1:15.84 PB
Ao5 1:17.75 PB
Ao12 1:21.69 1.68 off pb
Ao50 1:24.24
Ao100 1:25.86



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-25
solves/total: 123/123

single
best: 1:10.81
worst: 1:39.93

mean of 3
current: 1:28.08 (σ = 2.77)
best: 1:15.84 (σ = 4.41)

avg of 5
current: 1:27.64 (σ = 2.00)
best: 1:17.75 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 12
current: 1:25.32 (σ = 3.37)
best: 1:21.69 (σ = 5.17)

avg of 50
current: 1:24.80 (σ = 5.01)
best: 1:24.24 (σ = 5.50)

avg of 100
current: 1:25.91 (σ = 5.15)
best: 1:25.86 (σ = 5.30)

Average: 1:26.16 (σ = 4.94)
Mean: 1:26.16

Time List:
1:25.77, 1:18.79, 1:33.04, 1:29.83, 1:31.67, 1:36.35, 1:25.21, 1:30.21, 1:19.27, 1:20.59, 1:29.78, 1:29.28, 1:28.44, 1:26.64, 1:33.14, 1:29.55, 1:22.24, 1:19.45, 1:31.12, 1:25.79, 1:20.99, 1:21.86, 1:37.47, 1:29.09, 1:11.88, 1:21.89, 1:25.70, 1:35.42, 1:32.90, 1:25.24, 1:30.72, 1:22.82, 1:25.23, 1:33.58, 1:26.88, 1:23.45, 1:33.06, 1:22.85, 1:27.77, 1:28.74, 1:31.70, 1:27.76, 1:29.71, 1:38.49, 1:28.27, 1:29.42, 1:33.28, 1:32.60, 1:14.42, 1:21.77, 1:29.63, 1:30.57, 1:32.25, 1:24.65, 1:24.28, 1:34.14, 1:31.20, 1:22.91, 1:22.25, 1:22.98, 1:17.88, 1:20.27, 1:23.66, 1:28.29, 1:16.32, 1:37.03, 1:39.49, 1:24.98, 1:22.43, 1:18.53, 1:18.36, 1:34.36, 1:24.81, 1:22.76, 1:15.27, 1:32.47, 1:22.69, 1:13.42, 1:29.93, 1:33.89, 1:19.67, 1:23.71, 1:24.62, 1:39.10, 1:24.21, 1:23.47, 1:23.70, 1:26.14, 1:16.64, 1:24.68, 1:24.34, 1:23.26, 1:35.76, 1:24.43, 1:39.93, 1:22.62, _*1:19.04, 1:10.81, 1:17.67*, 1:27.95, 1:16.55_, 1:22.52, 1:17.90, 1:31.74, 1:16.43, 1:31.41, 1:36.02, 1:22.03, 1:20.55, 1:32.86, 1:30.96, 1:28.52, 1:29.61, 1:24.07, 1:23.40, 1:22.05, 1:19.96, 1:20.56, 1:29.93, 1:22.03, 1:31.27, 1:26.71, 1:26.26
Bold=mo3
Italics=ao5
Blue=good random singles


----------



## Cale S (Mar 26, 2017)

8.30 avg5 with 3 7s in a row

1. 9.34 R' U L2 D F' B2 R B' L' B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' 
2. 7.75 R2 B' F' U2 F L2 U2 F' D2 F' U F2 L U R F2 L D2 L2 U 
3. 7.81 B' D2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F L U' L' F2 R' D' F' U' L' D' 
4. (7.56) U B2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 L' R U2 F2 R' B' R2 D R U F' L' B R' 
5. (9.74) R B L B' U2 B' D L D L2 U2 B' R2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 D'

9.27 avg12
1. 9.78 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' B2 R B2 U B' D U' L' R 
2. 9.40 L' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D F' U B' R2 U' B2 R B2 R' 
3. 8.99 L' U2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U B' U2 L' D2 B' R U B2 R2 
4. (11.53) L2 B D2 L2 B F U2 B L2 F' U2 L' B' L2 R F' R' D U' F2 R 
5. 9.08 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B' L F2 R' D L2 D' F U' L 
6. 10.82 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D R2 U' F U2 R F2 D' L' D B D2 R2 
7. 9.34 R' U L2 D F' B2 R B' L' B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' 
8. 7.75 R2 B' F' U2 F L2 U2 F' D2 F' U F2 L U R F2 L D2 L2 U 
9. 7.81 B' D2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F L U' L' F2 R' D' F' U' L' D' 
10. (7.56) U B2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 L' R U2 F2 R' B' R2 D R U F' L' B R' 
11. 9.74 R B L B' U2 B' D L D L2 U2 B' R2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 D' 
12. 9.97 R F2 B' R F' U B' L D R' F2 R2 F2 U D B2 D F2 D F2 D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh wow

I just finished learning diag pi zbll.
that's my fourth set (U, T, and Pi 2GLL)
recognition still sucks for the cases without blocks though

but still
like
that's a lot of algs
kinda


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 26, 2017)

PB 4x4 single again. 
36.33 R2 U' B2 R' Rw' Fw2 R' Fw2 F' U2 F' R' L B' L' R Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 L U D' Uw' B Fw2 Uw F' Uw B2 Fw L Fw2 L2 D2 L2 Rw2 R' B' R'

And 2 days ago my PB 7x7 single was 5:15.xx
...today it's 4:15.77


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 26, 2017)

1.80 official 2x2 sniggle yey

Also 3.23 avg, should've been sub-3 tho


----------



## asacuber (Mar 26, 2017)

holy cow.......

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-26
solves/total: 2/2

single
best: 19.51
worst: 21.43

Average: 0.00 (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 20.47

Time List:
1. 21.43 (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3) 
2. 19.51 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(4, -4)/(4, -4)/(-2, -1)

2 pbs in a row...


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 26, 2017)

5x5 nr avg, 2x2 nr single

Also i beat vincent and won 2x2 wtf


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 26, 2017)

comp yesterday:
got back in the top 100 in the world for squan single (10.30)
first ever official 3x3 sub10 (9.59)


----------



## asacuber (Mar 26, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> comp yesterday:
> got back in the top 100 in the world for squan single (10.30)
> first ever official 3x3 sub10 (9.59)



wait a second...



Spoiler



how did u beat me in 3x3 teach me pls


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 26, 2017)

Got a Moyu Magnetic pyraminx yesterday and got some pb's
best average of 12: 4.90
best average of 50: 5.75 
best average of 100: 5.99


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> comp yesterday:
> got back in the top 100 in the world for squan single (10.30)
> first ever official 3x3 sub10 (9.59)


You're not allowed to be faster than me in all events, that's just unfair


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 26, 2017)

asacuber said:


> wait a second...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I just got really lucky (counting former comp PB) and just really fluid solves


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2017)

From yesterday:
1:02.84 Megaminx average (with a corner twist -.-)
30.79 4x4 single (... #katiewillneversub30. PLL parity. Also got a 33.xx with DP)
10.13 SQ-1 single (the 9.75 official misscramble still stings)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 26, 2017)

on cam, finally sub8

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-26
avg of 12: 7.96

Time List:
1. 6.95 U R U B' L2 U' D L D R B2 U2 D2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 R' 
2. 7.17 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B' D2 U' F2 L F' U B' D L 
3. (6.90) R D2 L U2 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U F R D2 U2 B' 
4. 8.93 U L U2 B2 D' B U2 B' L' U D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 
5. 6.91 D2 R' U B2 R U' L' F D' F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 B' U2 F2 
6. 8.26 L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 U B' U2 R2 D R D2 B2 R 
7. 8.70 B U R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 B R B2 U' F U L' R' D' 
8. (15.84) U' R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 L F D' B' R2 B2 F' U2 F L2 
9. 8.49 F2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' U' F2 D L2 B' U2 L U' 
10. 8.34 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 F' U L R2 D U' R U2 F2 R B' 
11. 8.06 U B' U' B2 D' F' R' F2 D R2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 L' U2 L F2 R' U' 
12. 7.77 U' R F B L' B' L2 B2 D' R' U2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F

first 5 solves make up a 7.01 fml avg5, 2nd best


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 27, 2017)

FML. This is why I can't have nice things

1. 27.69 F U2 Rw2 R F2 B2 U2 Rw F2 Fw2 D2 B U2 Uw R Fw2 L2 F' Rw' Fw Uw U2 B F Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw' R' D2 U2 Fw2 R F Rw2 Uw Fw' B 
2. 38.18 Uw2 D' Fw2 R B2 Rw B D Fw2 Rw2 L R2 U2 Uw' L Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 B Fw2 F D2 B' L' B' Fw' Rw' R2 Uw D' Rw Fw' Uw2 B D' R' F2 Rw B' 
3. (27.52) Rw2 D' B2 F' L2 D F2 R' F' B D' Fw Uw Fw' Uw F Fw2 U' D2 B2 U L' U' L2 B2 L F2 Fw2 U' F2 Fw' R Uw Rw2 U2 Uw' B2 L2 U2 L' 
4. (40.05) D R U2 F Rw2 D2 U' Fw Uw2 L' Uw2 R' B2 U2 L R U2 B2 Rw' Fw2 R' Fw L2 Uw2 U2 Rw U' Rw Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw U2 D' Rw B' D2 Rw2 L B 
5. 34.01 L' Uw' L R Rw B2 R Fw2 Rw2 B' D Fw' B2 F' Uw' L D' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R U' L D U' R' Fw2 R2 Uw' U' B2 D' F Rw2 B F' R2 L F2 L'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 27, 2017)

3x3 pb's

Best mean of 3 13.51
Best average of 5 13.96
Best average of 12 14.61
Best average of 50 15.29
Best average of 100 15.81


----------



## Cale S (Mar 27, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-26
avg of 5: 8.46

Time List:
1. (6.64) R2 F2 R F2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 D R' B U2 F' D' U L2 U' 
2. (10.68) L' U L2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U F D2 R' B' D2 U2 B2 L D' 
3. 8.20 U' B' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' R' F R2 F2 D' R B F 
4. 7.57 B2 D R' U2 D L' D' R B' R2 B R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R 
5. 9.59 R D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B R F' D F' R' D2 L B

nice single and average

single was f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' to U perm


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 27, 2017)

I finally finished the T, U and H sets for 2GLL. I only had a handful left anyway.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 27, 2017)

holy crap...


Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-27
single: 1:33.14

Time List:
1. 1:33.14 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

Amazing lookahead, the ll was so crap, like 2 look ep and 5 cycle cp LIKE OMG R U SERIOUS THIS IS OFF MY PB LIKE LESS THAN 1 SEC 

E: 22.60 squan with parity :O


----------



## Iggy (Mar 27, 2017)

7.23 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 

fullstep but really easy. still no sub 7 lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 27, 2017)

The average of all my single national ranks is 2.9, whoa.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 27, 2017)

Been cubing for approximately 3 years now!


----------



## Meow (Mar 27, 2017)

First 3x3 PB in months!


Spoiler: 7.78 ao100



Average: 7.78
Best: 5.92
Worst: 10.21
Mean: 7.79
Standard Deviation: 0.82

1: 7.96 U B D' R F D2 L' U F R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R L' F2 L'
2: 8.70 U L2 U' B' R B2 U D' L' F D2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 L2 B
3: 6.35 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U L F2 D' R2 F L' B' U2 R2 F
4: (5.92) F' B' D F2 B R F' U B' R' D2 F2 R' U2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 B2
5: 7.30 B2 R F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 R' B U' F2 D' R' D2
6: 7.33 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 R' U' R' F L' D' B' L' U' F
7: 6.80 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U' R' B' L2 D2 L' D2 R D' F' R
8: 6.92 R2 D2 L B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B' F R' D' U' R' B R B2 F'
9: 8.16 F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' F' L2 F2 R'
10: 6.96 U D2 L U2 D R D L2 B' D B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D2
11: 7.08 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 B D2 R2 D2 R' F' R B D2 F' L' U R D2
12: 7.03 F L' D B' L2 B' D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F U2 D2 B2
13: 7.03 R D L2 F2 B2 U L' F U2 R F2 R2 B' R2 B L2 D2 L2 F D2
14: 7.33 U' F2 B D' B L' F2 D F' D R B2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R D2 L
15: 7.80 U2 F2 B' D2 B L' F' L' U' L D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 L' D2
16: 7.69 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F U2 F2 U2 L' F' U' B2 U R2 F2 L' U'
17: 7.70 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' B R' D' L D B F2 L' R'
18: 7.96 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D U2 B' F D' B' L2 F2 L' B' D R
19: 7.60 F' R' F' L D' F R U' L' B' D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D L2 U2 D' B2
20: 8.68 B' D2 R' F' B D F2 L U2 B' U2 L' F2 R' U2 R F2 R' L' B2 D2
21: 6.73 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B D' B D' B' F' L F2 D' F
22: 6.76 R2 D2 U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 B F R2 U F D L2 R' B R2 B D' R'
23: 7.95 R' D L B U B' R U F' R' D2 F' L2 F R2 B R2 F D2 B2 L2
24: 7.43 B' R2 U2 F D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F D L2 R F R' B' D B' D'
25: 7.51 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 F' U' R2 F2 R' D F D2 U2 F2 R
26: 6.76 F U' L2 F' R' F' R' B2 L' U2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B
27: 7.66 F2 B R' L' B L2 B2 U' F' L2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R L
28: 7.96 L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U2 R' U2 L' F' D L' B' R D R2
29: 8.90 U2 F2 B' D R' U2 F B D' R U L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D F2 B2 L2
30: 7.98 D2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L' F2 D' R D2 R2 B D' L'
31: 6.93 U L U F' L B' L D' B' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' B U2 B' R2
32: 7.93 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F U L2 B2 F R' U B' F L'
33: 7.78 L2 U2 L B' R2 U' L D L' U2 D2 L2 F U2 B' D2 B L2 F R2
34: 6.50 R L F2 L2 U' F' D' F' R F R2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B D2 B'
35: 8.88 R2 F2 U L' F2 U' B2 D' L' F D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B R2 U2 F2
36: 7.06 U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B D2 L D L2 R2
37: 8.13 B2 U2 R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D B' L2 R D F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F'
38: 9.02 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 L' U F R2 B F' D2 R' B L
39: 7.73 L2 U2 R' F2 L B2 R F2 D2 U2 R' B' L' B' D' L2 B' F' U L' F
40: 8.01 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L' F2 L F' R' D' L B' L D
41: 8.26 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D L F2 R' D U F' U B2 F' R2
42: 8.31 U L' B U2 B D' L F' B2 R F L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F2
43: 8.75 F R2 L F' B2 R U' D L D F2 D2 F D2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 D2 L2
44: 8.54 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F' L2 D2 L' U' F2 U B' L2 D F2 U L' F'
45: 8.91 R2 B U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 F R2 D' L2 F' U2 R B' D L F2 L2
46: 8.98 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F' U' F2 D U2 R F' R B'
47: 8.95 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 D' R D' F D' F' R2 F2 D2 U2
48: 9.40 U B2 U L2 D' L F' U2 B U2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 R
49: 7.16 B2 F2 D L2 D U' L2 B2 D B2 U' R' D' U B' U' F R' B2 F2 R' U'
50: 8.33 R' L U D2 B' R F' B' R' B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 B
51: 7.48 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' U' B' L' F R' D U' R' U R2
52: 6.54 L2 F D2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 R' B2 D' U2 B' L' U2 L'
53: 7.40 B2 F R2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 F L U L' D' R B2 L R U R
54: 7.46 R2 F2 D2 F R2 B' D2 B L2 D2 R2 D R B F D B' D' U' B' D
55: 7.06 D2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F' D R2 F L R' U L2
56: 8.60 B2 L B' R' U2 F D2 R' U R' L2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D F2 D2
57: 7.89 U' L F D F' B2 U B D B2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R2
58: 8.71 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D U2 L2 U2 B D' U R U B F U' L' U2
59: (10.21) D2 B2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 L' R2 U2 L' F' U' B L F2 L2 F' L U2 F
60: 8.50 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 R D U2 R' U L2 F' L' R' B F
61: 7.80 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F U R F' L2 U' B D2 F L2
62: 7.23 R' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 F U B2 L F' L2 R F2 R' F
63: 9.28 F' R2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 D' F D' L' R' U B R' D' F'
64: 9.11 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L' U2 L2 U R D B' L' F
65: 7.16 R' F L U2 B L' F' U' L2 F' D2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' D' L2 F2
66: 8.91 R D2 F' D2 R' F2 D B U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 R' F2 B2 D2
67: 7.30 R B R F R' L U' L D' L B2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2
68: 9.11 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D L2 D2 F L D U2 R' B D' F' D' F2
69: 8.20 F' D2 R' B2 D' B2 L' U B R F2 U2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U2 D2 F' D2
70: 9.11 D' R B U R F2 L' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R' B2 L' F2 L2
71: 7.86 D' U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R U' R2 U' B F' R' F2 R2 U
72: 9.03 D F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U F' R D2 U' L' B D' B' U F2
73: 6.13 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L' B' D' R2 B2 U R' F2 L2 F2
74: 7.06 D2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 L B U' R2 D R' D2 L2 B D'
75: 6.62 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B' U B R U2 R' U' F2 D'
76: 7.26 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L' U' L2 B' L2 R B2 L2 D' F' U2
77: 7.71 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U B L' B' U' F2 R2 D B' D R
78: 7.16 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D L2 R2 D2 R' B R2 F' D U'
79: 8.53 F2 L2 B F2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F' R' B D F D2 L2 D2 U F L
80: 6.95 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 R' U2 R' B F U' R
81: 6.37 U' L F' L U L' D F R D2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 D' B2
82: 8.76 U2 L2 F R2 B D2 B' L2 B' R2 F L' U' F U2 B' L' D' F' U' R
83: 7.83 R' B' U' R B L' F' L' F R U2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 R U2
84: 7.00 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 R' U R B L U B L2
85: 7.78 L' D2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R D' L' F U' L F' U2 B' R
86: 8.10 F' L2 F2 L2 F R2 B U2 F U2 F' R' B2 D' B' L2 B2 U' L' R'
87: 7.10 B R2 B U2 F L2 U2 B F R2 D2 R' B' D U2 B2 U B R' U'
88: 8.55 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 U R' F D2 B' R' U B' F2 L' D2
89: 7.43 B D2 B L U' D' R' F' R U' F2 R2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2
90: 8.10 D B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 L B U2 R' D' R2 U F L B U'
91: 8.80 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' U' B R U L2 R2 B' D' U2
92: 7.63 D L2 D2 F2 D B2 D L2 D2 U' B2 L B R' F' L2 R U R D2 B'
93: 7.50 L F' D F' L' D2 R' U R B' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U'
94: 7.57 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U L2 R2 U' F' D' L' B D2 B2 L' B2 D U
95: 7.71 L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 B' R2 F U2 L2 R B' L2 B2 U2 R' U' F2 R2
96: 7.26 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' F' R F2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F'
97: 7.10 F' L B2 R D' F U2 L2 U2 B' D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U'
98: 7.76 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R B' L2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R F
99: 8.07 R2 U L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D2 U F L' F' R D2 R' U F' U' F2
100: 7.40 U R2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 L D B' L D' U2 R' F U2 F' U2


Featuring: 6.74 mo5, 6.81ao5, 7.01 ao12


----------



## ottozing (Mar 28, 2017)

2nd sub 7, .2 from PB

Average of 12: 6.990
1. 6.633 D2 R2 D L2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U' L F L2 B L' R' B2 U2 R' U 
2. 7.955 F2 L' B2 D B' L' U F2 B D R L B2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 
3. 6.899 F2 D R2 D F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' B' F L F2 U' F D F' R' 
4. (8.213) R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R D2 R' U' L2 U2 B' 
5. 6.860 U2 L F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 F D' F U L F2 L2 R' B R' 
6. 7.862 F U2 R2 D2 F U' R2 D2 L' B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F 
7. (6.277) L2 R2 F U2 F D2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' R' D2 F' U' L' D2 F2 D2 R F' 
8. 6.714 D B2 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 F D' F' L D2 B2 D' U' L' R' 
9. 7.647 L D2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 L2 R' F' D' F2 L R D' F' R 
10. 6.416 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B R D L B D2 F' R2 B' U' 
11. 6.455 F2 D F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' U L' B' F2 L D' L' U B D' R 
12. 6.454 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 U' B U' B2 L' R' B' D B' R2 D'


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 28, 2017)

ottozing said:


> 2nd sub 7, .2 from PB
> 
> Average of 12: 6.990
> 1. 6.633 D2 R2 D L2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U' L F L2 B L' R' B2 U2 R' U
> ...



lollllll just noticed the avatar


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 28, 2017)

ottozing said:


> 2nd sub 7, .2 from PB
> 
> Average of 12: 6.990
> 1. 6.633 D2 R2 D L2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U' L F L2 B L' R' B2 U2 R' U
> ...


Yeaaah, who's that?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2017)

57.50, 58.94, (1:00.17), 56.13, (54.45) = 57.37

sub1 yau avg5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 28, 2017)

38.28 megaminx PB single, 3rd sub40. 
also 47.00 PB avg12 and 48.98 PB avg100


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 28, 2017)

All of TCLL- sub 1, average was 0.73 but a couple were sup .9
Averages of the sets:
Hammer: 0.73
Spaceship: 0.77
Stollery: 0.79
Pinwheel: 0.88
Two Face: 0.76
Turtle: 0.67
Pinwheel Poser: 0.65
Gun: 0.67
This took only like 30 minutes so some of them I can probably do faster


----------



## G2013 (Mar 28, 2017)

3 NRs and 2 2#NRs at the same comp after doing "quite badly" on every comp I had ever attended before this one:

3BLD NR 48.26, beating the previous one which was set back in 2011, also, nobody had ever beaten any 3BLD NR in my country  the only 3BLD NR holder until last Saturday was Tomás Mansilla, then I came lol. The time itself is a bit slow for me, though. My previous official PB was 1:43.96, almost one minute slower XD

Pyraminx NR 2.82, 7 moves solution, super easy, I don't even practice pyraminx. Genaro Leguizamón got a 1.6 + 2 D:

4x4 NR 34.37, I had gotten a 34.66 solve the day before, being 0.1 seconds off the NR (34.51). So it was cool xd

2x2 2NR 1.41, it was a super easy scramble and I love it. Also my bday is 14/october which is 1410 which is 1.41

4x4 tied 2NR 40.11 avg, I could have done a sub40 avg but, well, nerves XD

Finally, I got 5 extras at the whole comp which was something super weird and the delegate started to untrust me XD They just kept giving me the wrong cube lol (at 3 different events!!!!!!?!?!?!)

So yeah, this comp was really good for me; I had never had a National Record and at this comp I beat 3 of them and got 2nd in the national ranking on other 2 events daheck


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 29, 2017)

I now have the 2GLL T-Cases down in muscle memory and a consistent recognition angle for them. Coincidentally, I broke my OH PB Single today (12.02, previous PB: 12.69) with one of those algorithms (last layer was just a T-case corner flip). Also failed to PB on Ao100, but whatever, I still got a solid 17.73 Ao5 and 19.24 Ao12. Still going for Sub-20

Edit: 13.14 PB 3x3 Average! PB'd by .16 seconds, just wow!
Also 9.70 Single, 11.61 Ao5, and 12.36 Ao12 (possibly my second best)



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 9.70 U D2 L2 F' U' L' U2 R L2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 
*Average of 5:* 11.61 (Almost pure Sub-12!)
1. (13.43+) U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 L' B D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 
2. 11.92 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 L B2 L2 B' U' F' L' R' D R' B L' U 
3. 11.20 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L' U2 B2 D R' U R' U' 
4. (11.03) U2 F D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B D L' U2 B L' U' R2 D2 L2 D 
5. 11.72 B2 F2 L U2 L R' B2 L' D2 L2 R' B' U2 R2 D' B' L U B 
*Average of 12:* 12.37 (Almost pure Sub-13!!)
1. 11.85 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 R D' U2 L' F' R' B L F D 
2. 12.32 D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U R D2 F D' U B' U' L F' R 
3. 11.83 B' L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' L' F L2 U F' R2 D2 R' D' 
4. 12.28 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D F' L2 B D' R2 F2 L' D F2 R2 
5. 11.08 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B L2 D F2 D U' L B D' R 
6. 12.32 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 F' U' L2 D' U R U2 F2 R D 
7. (18.06) F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 U B R' B2 R' F L' B' D' 
8. 14.41 D2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 U B' D' R' U' R D' B2 F' D B' 
9. 12.24 D R D' R D' B2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 F U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B L2 F 
10. (9.70) U D2 L2 F' U' L' U2 R L2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 
11. 12.40 L2 F D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 D R F2 U B' D2 R F' L U R' 
12. 12.95 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U' R D' B2 D2 L B' D F U' R 
*Average of 100:* 13.14
1. 13.18 U' L2 D B2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L' B' F2 L' F' U L2 R D B2 
2. (10.92) U2 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' L F R D2 L F U R2 D2 F 
3. 12.11 R F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F D R' U' L' U R2 B2 L2 D2 
4. 11.76 U R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R F U R2 B2 L' U' L' F2 U 
5. 13.30 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' F2 U' F R' U B' L2 
6. 12.31 U B R U' D L' D2 R B L2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' 
7. 15.68 B2 L' F2 B' U2 R F2 R' F L2 D R2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 
8. 13.54 R2 F' R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D L' R2 D2 F D U2 F L' D 
9. 14.91 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' D' U2 B' L2 U B2 L U2 R2 
10. 14.09 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D' U' L' D' B' D' F R B' D2 R F 
11. 13.43+ U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 L' B D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 
12. 11.92 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 L B2 L2 B' U' F' L' R' D R' B L' U 
13. 11.20 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L' U2 B2 D R' U R' U' 
14. 11.03 U2 F D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B D L' U2 B L' U' R2 D2 L2 D 
15. 11.72 B2 F2 L U2 L R' B2 L' D2 L2 R' B' U2 R2 D' B' L U B 
16. 13.14 R D2 R2 U B' D R F2 L F2 B2 D' B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 
17. (17.03) B2 L U2 F2 R2 B U' R F U2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U 
18. 11.24 U D' F2 U' B2 D' R F' U' L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 
19. 13.43 F2 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 L B2 R' D2 U2 F' U2 R' B L2 D U' F D' R 
20. 15.11 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' R2 B' L2 F' L' U2 R2 F' D' 
21. 14.01 R F' D F2 B' R U' F2 U' B' R2 U' L2 D F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 B2 
22. 12.46 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L F U R F D' L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U F2 
23. 14.42 D2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B F D' R D F L' R' D2 
24. 13.05 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 U' F2 R F R' F D' U' F' 
25. 14.35 U2 B U D2 F R U' D' B U2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 
26. 12.23 F2 D F2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F L2 D2 U' B' U2 L R F' R' 
27. 13.59 U L2 D' R' F2 L2 B L F R2 L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 
28. 15.50 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 U B2 D2 B' R F R2 D U2 F U' F L' F' 
29. 13.63 F2 B R' L' D F D2 L' F2 B' D' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 D' R2 L2 U' 
30. 12.80 B2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' D R' U' B L' R U' F2 U' 
31. 11.57 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 B' D R U B' R D' R2 B' D2 
32. (10.78) B' D2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' U R B' D2 F U R' D F' D2 
33. 13.88 R' U2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 L' B D' U2 F R F2 D 
34. 12.28 F2 U L' F U2 D F U' R2 F' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 L' 
35. 15.20 B' U' D' F B' U' R' F' R L D2 R2 B R2 F2 B U2 D2 F' R2 F2 
36. 13.58 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R U2 R B' D2 L' D' B' R2 F U L2 
37. 11.81 F2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 D' R D2 L D U' F2 
38. 14.40 F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 U R' D2 U L' R2 U F U 
39. 12.97 R F2 B L2 F' U L' F D B' R' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F2 R F2 L2 
40. 12.04 B' L2 B2 D' F R F' D L' F2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' 
41. 13.87 R2 F D2 R' F U L U' F L' F R2 F R2 L2 F' B2 L2 B' U2 F2 
42. 11.80 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B' F2 R D B2 U B' D2 B F 
43. 15.21 R2 D' L' B U D R L' D' L' U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 
44. 14.61 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L U L2 B' F D' B L2 D R 
45. 12.14 F' L D2 F R2 F U R' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B D2 
46. 12.34 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F L' U2 R' U R' B2 L B' R 
47. (19.27) U L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L' F' R' D U2 B2 L' F D L' 
48. 11.85 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 R D' U2 L' F' R' B L F D 
49. 12.32 D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U R D2 F D' U B' U' L F' R 
50. 11.83 B' L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' L' F L2 U F' R2 D2 R' D' 
51. 12.28 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D F' L2 B D' R2 F2 L' D F2 R2 
52. 11.08 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B L2 D F2 D U' L B D' R 
53. 12.32 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 F' U' L2 D' U R U2 F2 R D 
54. (18.06) F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 U B R' B2 R' F L' B' D' 
55. 14.41 D2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 U B' D' R' U' R D' B2 F' D B' 
56. 12.24 D R D' R D' B2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 F U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B L2 F 
57. (9.70) U D2 L2 F' U' L' U2 R L2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 
58. 12.40 L2 F D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 D R F2 U B' D2 R F' L U R' 
59. 12.95 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U' R D' B2 D2 L B' D F U' R 
60. 13.50 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F' D U2 B D R' F D' L' U' 
61. 12.60 B2 L R U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' D R2 F2 R' D B2 L F' U' 
62. 13.87 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R D2 F' D U' R' B2 L' R2 B2 
63. 13.14 U2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 D L' D U R2 U B' U2 R D 
64. 14.74 F2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L F' L' F' R' F2 L2 B L' U 
65. 14.81 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 B L R' F U2 R D2 
66. (10.24) U D2 B2 L F' R' L D' F R' L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 
67. 13.10 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R' U2 F' U' B' D2 U2 B L2 B' 
68. 11.49 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 L' B2 R' F2 D L B L2 D B D' F2 D 
69. 13.60 B2 R2 B' D2 F L2 B L2 F R2 B' R D' R U B U L R2 U2 
70. 12.80 L D2 L' U' F2 R' L D' F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F B D2 
71. 11.90 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 R' F' U2 F D' L' D F 
72. 11.30 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R D U' F2 L B' U' R' D2 U2 
73. 12.83 F' U D B' U' F' L B2 U F U2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 R L D2 F2 B2 
74. 14.29 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 L2 D2 R' D2 F U2 B U F R B2 U' F R' 
75. 14.66 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L B' F2 D2 L' F2 D' U2 F' U' L2 
76. 13.12 D L D2 L2 B' R' F' D B L2 B2 U F2 U2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 
77. 13.58 R2 L F' R2 D' B' R L2 F2 B' U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 L2 
78. 11.43 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 D U2 B F L D' B' L' F' 
79. 15.30 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L B R F' L' 
80. 13.52 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 R D' L' U F R B D L2 F' 
81. 14.33 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' B' L' U' B2 F D L R B2 F2 
82. (15.78) L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 L2 R' F2 R2 F' R B L2 D U' L 
83. 14.45 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U R' D U' R B D2 L2 F R' 
84. 12.42 F' R2 B' U2 F L2 F' U2 F L2 F' U' R2 U' F L D R D U 
85. 11.14 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 F R2 D R' F D F R D2 L 
86. 11.75 U' B2 D U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L U F' R2 D R B' L B' D' F2 
87. 13.31 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' U' L D2 F2 U' L' D' U2 F' D L R' 
88. 13.63 F2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U R' B D2 U R2 B L U' R2 U 
89. 13.46 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R' D2 L F2 R2 B R2 D F U2 
90. 14.20 L2 B L2 B L2 U2 F R2 F L2 D' U2 B L2 R B2 U' F2 R' D' F 
91. (10.99) B2 U2 L U2 L R U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D U2 B R D' L F2 L D' F' 
92. 14.03 B D' L U' F' R U' R D B2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 
93. (16.53) L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B' L' R2 D B R' D2 B2 R 
94. 13.49 D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F' U F U B' R2 F' R D' U 
95. 15.59 R' F2 L' U' F' R' L' F2 B' L' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2 F2 R' 
96. 13.22 B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F R' F2 U2 L' U F2 R' U' 
97. 11.59 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 U B2 R' B' F' D F' L B' F' R B 
98. 12.61 F' D R' D' F' R' D' B' D R B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U 
99. 13.12 D2 L' R' D2 R B2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 F D2 R' D F D U' B U 
100. 13.93 R2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 B F2 R2 F R2 U' F' R D2 B R' U B R2 F
Really happy with this for now, new goals are to PB in 3x3 OH and 4x4 Ao100.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 29, 2017)

4:11.07 1-man Mini Guildford. Messed up comms on Mega :/. I'm coming for you @TheCoolMinxer


----------



## asacuber (Mar 29, 2017)

yay!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-29
single: 19.10

Time List:
1. 19.10 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(1, -1)/(4, -4)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 29, 2017)

31 sub10s in a row.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-29
solves/total: 32/32

single
best: 6.77
worst: 11.43

mean of 3
current: 9.55 (σ = 1.65)
best: 7.93 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 5
current: 8.78 (σ = 0.38)
best: 7.98 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 12
current: 9.06 (σ = 0.66)
best: 8.61 (σ = 0.66)

Average: 8.78 (σ = 0.61)
Mean: 8.79

Time List:
1. 8.63 U' B2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 L' U' F' R2 U2 B D2 U' R' U 
2. 7.40 B' R2 U D2 R' L B' R' B R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U' 
3. 8.32 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' D' L B2 F' R2 D' L' 
4. 8.20 L' B2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 R' D' L R' D' R U L D2 
5. 7.31 D2 B2 D' L' U2 F R D B L D2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 
6. 8.88 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D2 L D' B L' D' U' R' D2 U2 F 
7. 8.59 L' D2 L' B2 L B2 F2 R D2 R2 F U' B2 U' L' U B' R2 
8. 9.68 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 L F' R' F U F2 D' L R' 
9. 7.97 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 B2 F U R B' F' U F U' L' U2 
10. 9.53 R2 U' R2 L' D' R U F' U D2 L2 B2 L D2 L' F2 R' U2 L F2 B 
11. 9.38 R' U2 F2 D L' F2 L F R D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 
12. 9.14 F U F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D F' U' R' F2 D F L U2 
13. 8.81 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R B' F' D B R' D2 L' 
14. 8.48 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 L' U2 D R D2 B' D U F D' L2 F' 
15. 8.45 U2 B R' F2 B2 D' B2 L F2 U2 F2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 L 
16. 8.12 F L' F' R L F R' U' D' B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 B' D2 
17. 8.57 B' U B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L' U2 B' F' U F U2 F2 
18. 8.50 R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U L' B U2 B2 D B R B' U2 F' 
19. 9.74 L D2 L' D2 L D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U B' F R2 U R' D L U' F 
20. 8.56 D' R' F2 R' B L' B L' B2 L2 B U2 F L2 B U2 F' L2 B2 D' 
21. 8.43 L2 F L2 B L2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D B2 L' D R' B U2 F' R U' 
22. 6.77 F' L B2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L U B U2 R' U' F2 U L2 
23. 9.09 D' R F' R2 F' U' R' D B U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 D R 
24. 9.36 L2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B R D U B' R D2 F' L2 R U' 
25. 9.61 F2 D2 R B2 L D2 B2 R' F2 R' U F2 R2 U' B' D F R2 D2 
26. 9.92 B2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B L U2 B' D L R' F2 L U2 L 
27. 9.86 R U' L' F U' D L' B' R' B' L2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' 
28. 9.14 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 U' R' U' F U' R2 D2 U2 B' 
29. 7.96 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B U F' L' F' U' L2 B L U2 
30. 8.82 U L U' F R' U2 L D' R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 
31. 8.38 D' R2 D' U L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L F' D' B' D' R2 D B' R2 U' 
32. 11.43 R' F L B2 U' L2 B R L' F' R2 F D2 R2 U2 F D2 B U2 B U


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Mar 29, 2017)

Finally I am sub 25 now I avarage around 22 sec it took me almost three months of hard practices, everyday & my next goal is sub 20. Now sometimes I can solve in 20 seconds but my ao100 is not sub 20


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 29, 2017)

8.53 3x3 single

heyy that's pretty good


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 29, 2017)

megaminx:
47.94 avg50
48.40 avg100

both PB's.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 29, 2017)

OH PBs
Single: 10.31 (LL Skip)
mo3: 14.93
ao5: 16.62
ao12: 18.15
ao50: 19.08
ao100: 19.99


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 30, 2017)

18.97 ao100 (first sub 19)

20.31, 20.15, 23.22, 20.83, (15.59), 19.30, (15.30), 19.04, 17.70, 19.77, 18.29, 20.91, 20.08, 16.22, 18.35, 20.11, 21.49, 17.72, 17.61, 17.36, 20.27, 22.56, 19.23, 16.25, 18.70, 22.99, 20.52, 20.14, 20.22, 22.24, 18.79, (51.81), 16.35, 18.01, 20.98, 16.06, 18.50, 18.64, 18.75, 18.06, 17.45, 17.13, (24.73), 18.30, (25.37), (15.37), 17.43, 20.04, 23.95+, 21.59, 18.15, 17.58, 16.08, 18.93, 24.05, 20.21, 16.48, 23.40, 21.51, 20.97, 19.72, 17.76, 18.93, 20.86, 19.19, 17.49, 16.06, 20.87, 24.13, 18.28, 16.30+, 16.61, 23.32, 17.96, (28.95), 17.51, (30.40), 17.71, 19.53, 16.19, 20.20, 16.99, 17.74, 17.71, 18.72, 18.37, 19.60, 18.49, 15.62, 17.50, 16.81, 19.23, (15.03), 17.34, 17.47, 18.25, (14.78), 16.66, 16.11, 16.72


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 30, 2017)

woah woah woah hold it
Megaminx stuff that I haven't broken since like december cause I've been bad at megaminx since I wasn't practicing

But I have so I got a PB sweep.
yea

Single: 1:09.49
Mo3: 1:12.39 (σ = 3.27)
*Ao5: 1:12.67 (σ = 2.92)*
_Ao12: 1:16.44 (σ = 4.74)_
Ao50: 1:21.32 (σ = 5.90)
Ao100: 1:22.94 (σ = 5.93)

_1:14.20, _*1:10.31*, 1:19.53, 1:15.92, 1:11.76, (1:09.49)*_, 1:21.75, (1:26.94), 1:25.85, 1:13.37, 1:16.56, 1:15.08_
*I was so friggin mad that I was .38 from getting a PB

Can still roll the 50 and 100, might be able to hold the momentum for the 12.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 30, 2017)

first 4 solves of the day 12 was last solve of yesterday

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-30
avg of 5: 9.42

Time List:
1. (12.96) U2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 F L2 U' L' R2 U2 B U R' F' 
2. 9.35 B2 L2 R F2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' B' U' L' R B' D B2 L2 R 
3. (8.21) R F2 D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R F D' L D' R B R2 
4. 9.92 R B2 L2 B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 D' R F2 L2 U B2 F' R2 U B 
5. 8.96 R2 F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F' L B2 R' D' F R U B2 R B'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 30, 2017)

This is why I can't have nice things - Episode 2

Got screwed by OP on the 32. And a counting low 27 and a 35 -.-. But at least its a 28.64 Mo3. 

1. (26.86) B2 U2 Rw' Fw L Rw' B' U' B2 Uw U' F' Rw F2 D U' Uw R Uw U' Fw2 F U R2 B L B Rw' L' U2 Fw Uw L F' Uw2 B2 L2 R B' Uw
2. 32.04 [OP] L2 Uw Fw' Rw2 U2 B2 R' Uw2 D B D L' Uw2 F B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw' L2 B2 U B2 Uw L' U2 Uw R2 Rw2 L2 F2 Rw' U R Fw Rw' F2 R' D'
3. 27.01 Rw R2 U Rw' F B2 L' F2 B D2 Uw2 F Rw F' L2 Uw2 L2 Fw Uw' L' F2 U2 Rw2 U2 R D' U' Fw U2 D Uw2 B2 R' Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 R L' U
4. 35.83[PP] D2 U B2 D' B D B Uw' R2 Uw F Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D F2 Rw' B' F' U2 B Uw' R Uw2 Fw' U2 Uw2 F' U' L' Rw' Uw Fw L2 D' R L D' F2 R2
5. (37.25[DP]) Fw Rw' L' D Fw R2 F' D U' Fw F2 U D' B' L' R2 U Fw F2 L2 B' U2 L D L2 Fw' B Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 B U B' U2 B' U L


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 30, 2017)

OH
avg of 5: 15.56 PB
(20.71), 16.68, 17.32, (12.48), 12.67


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 30, 2017)

8:01.84 3x3 with one finger

never again
also 46.80 2x2 with one finger
also 52.63 Skewb with one finger


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 8:01.84 3x3 with one finger
> 
> never again
> also 46.80 2x2 with one finger
> also 52.63 Skewb with one finger


1)get stackmat timer
2)start stackmat timer
3)push cube against timer and use it as a support to turn the cube with one finger...?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 30, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 1)get stackmat timer
> 2)start stackmat timer
> 3)push cube against timer and use it as a support to turn the cube with one finger...?


push down really hard one the cube (with one finger of course) and then rotate your finger clockwise/counterclockwise. that will turn the 2 upper layers. algs are hard and very frustrating.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 30, 2017)

3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-30
avg of 5: 8.61

Time List:
1. 9.84 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 B F U L' F2 R2 D B' R'
2. (7.37) L2 U L2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' F' R2 F U2 F2 R D R U
3. (12.28) U' L' D B2 L' D F' L U2 F' D' B2 U2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U2
4. 7.65 B' R2 L' F U D2 B L F R' L2 B2 U' D2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 F2
5. 8.32 D B L' B2 R B R2 F' B L' U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2



Spoiler: 7.37



Inspect: z2
X-Cross: R U' L' U L D'
F2L-2: R U2 R2 U R
F2L-3: U' L U L' U L U L'
F2L-4: Dw R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U2 F' Rw U R' U' L' F Lw
PLL: U2 R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2





Spoiler: 7.65



Inspect: z2 y'
Cross: F' L D2 U2 L F' D2
F2L-1: R U' R' y R' U' R
F2L-2: U' R U R'
F2L-3: L U' L' U L U L'
F2L-4: U L' U2 L y' U' R U R'
OLL: U' Rw U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' Rw'
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Xtremecubing (Mar 30, 2017)

3x3 PB's
5.31 Fullstep PB single
8.90 Average of 50
9.07 Average of 100


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 30, 2017)

8:53.49 with one finger. Can't stump the Noah.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 31, 2017)

1:15.37 Ao12 on 5x5 with Yau5. Very encouraging that I'm getting better times now with Yau than redux.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 31, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-30 single: 2:31.54

Time List: 1. 2:31.53 [01:19.03] B2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 D B2 R2 D R U R' D U2 L' U' F' U' F Rw' Uw


Amazing (to my humble, current standards) 3BLD single PB! Also broke my Ao5 and got a 2/2 Multi on cam. Great day!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 31, 2017)

YEES ZZ for OH is awesome! Last layer skip with no AUF got me a 12.16 PB!!


----------



## Cale S (Mar 31, 2017)

did a random 6x6 solve and it was first sub-3

2:59.62

edge parity and OLL parity, Z perm


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 31, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> YEES ZZ for OH is awesome! Last layer skip with no AUF got me a 12.16 PB!!


Just a note, ZZ is pretty awesome for 2H also 


OH PBs
mo3 *14.24*
ao12 17.75
*
13.72, (13.38), 15.60*, 18.46, 19.76, 17.38, 17.79, 17.19, 20.68, (20.98), 20.72, 16.17

I think I was able to use a Pi 2GLL that I recently learned in here; I really need to solidify all the algs I've been learning.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 31, 2017)

CRAZY 4x4 today. 35.30 PB single!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2017)

~2:58 PB 7x7 solve during a guildford, first sub-3


----------



## asacuber (Mar 31, 2017)

nice stuff:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-31
avg of 5: 9.95

Time List:
1. 9.95 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F D U' L' F' L2 R D' B 
2. 10.76 R2 U R U L B L2 F R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U L' 
3. (15.60) B2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 R' F U' B2 R' B' R' B L U' 
4. 9.12 R' D2 B D' B L' D L' U' F' R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 D2 B2 D2 
5. (8.17) L2 B2 D2 F2 R B' U' D' R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B L2 B L2 B


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 31, 2017)

Haven't practiced 7x7 in like 3 years. Hope I get my average to sub 4 till France 2017. 

1. 4:15.87 U2 Dw B' 3Dw 3Rw Dw2 B 3Uw' 3Dw Lw' Dw2 F2 Bw U 3Dw2 Bw' D2 Fw' U2 Uw2 3Uw2 Rw F D2 3Fw2 3Rw' B' L2 3Lw 3Fw2 F2 L2 F 3Dw' R Rw' 3Bw Rw 3Rw' U' Bw2 3Fw D U 3Bw D Dw Uw2 Fw B 3Uw' F2 Rw 3Fw' L' Dw' Fw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw2 Uw R' Dw2 D2 Fw' R' 3Bw2 Uw 3Lw Lw' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Uw Fw 3Fw' U2 3Lw2 R2 Dw2 Bw Uw' Dw' 3Fw' 3Lw' U' 3Bw U' 3Rw' Fw' B' 3Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 B2 Bw2 3Uw' R' U'

After 25 solves the new 7x7 is also starting to get really good!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 31, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> ~2:58 PB 7x7 solve during a guildford, first sub-3



Lol @ being during the Guildford. Pretty awesome though.


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 1, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-31
avg of 5: 5.25

Time List:
1. 5.52 B' U L' D F' R D R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 B D2 F' L2 D2 
2. (4.12) L' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L' R B2 D2 F U2 B' U' R2 
3. (5.99) B' L2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 U B' F2 R U' R F L' 
4. 4.71 R' D2 F D F' L' F U' L' B' U F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D 
5. 5.50 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 U R' B2 U F' U2 L R D' U2


----------



## turtwig (Apr 1, 2017)

First sub-7!

6.88 L B' R2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B' R B' U2 F' U' F R2 B' F2

z2 // Inspection
R D2 R2' // Cross
y' U R U R' U2' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U' R U2' L U L' // 2nd pair
y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' U' // Sune LL

Really lucky and unexpected.

Also new avg5 and avg12.

avg of 5: 8.86 (first sub-9!)

Time List:
1. 8.60 U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' U' B2 D R F' U B L B 
2. 9.14 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 L' D' B L' B2 L2 U' L R2 B L2 
3. 8.82 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 L D B F' L2 D F2 L2 U R' 
4. (11.87) U L' R D2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' F R' D U' B' L2 R U' F' 
5. (8.39) R' F U' B' U' F D' R' F' D2 R2 D2 F U2 F B2 R2 F R2

avg of 12: 9.50 (first sub-10!)

Time List:
1. 8.60 U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' U' B2 D R F' U B L B 
2. 9.14 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 L' D' B L' B2 L2 U' L R2 B L2 
3. 8.82 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 L D B F' L2 D F2 L2 U R' 
4. (11.87) U L' R D2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' F R' D U' B' L2 R U' F' 
5. 8.39 R' F U' B' U' F D' R' F' D2 R2 D2 F U2 F B2 R2 F R2 
6. 11.54 R2 B' F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 D F' R' F' R U' B' U' B2 R' 
7. 11.05 F' D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 U' F L2 U L2 U2 B2 F R F' R 
8. 10.39 R2 B' R2 U B' U D R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 R 
9. (7.86) B2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 B R' U' R F2 L' F R2 F2 
10. 9.28 B2 R F' L' F2 B' U L D2 F' U L2 U L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 
11. 8.92 F U2 F2 R U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 R' U' B D' L F R2 U2 B2 
12. 8.84 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 U' L' U'


----------



## Meow (Apr 1, 2017)

Average: 6.68
Best: 5.28
Worst: 7.98
Mean: 6.67
Standard Deviation: 0.71

1: 6.64 R2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 B D2 B R U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L U L B
2: 7.60 D' B2 U' L B' U2 D' R U2 D' B' U2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' R2
3: 5.71 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' R' D' B L U2 F' R' D' B2 F2
4: 6.31 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 U F R B2 L2 U2 L D' R U
5: 6.20 D' R2 L' F D' R' F' U L2 B' R2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D L2
6: 7.10 L' U2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 F2 R U F R' U L' F L2 U B U'
7: 6.80 D' L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L' R' B' L' F' D B F R2 B U2
8: (5.28) F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U' B' F R' D F' R2 B L'
9: (7.98) R U B R2 B L F2 B D' R L F2 U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2
10: 6.98 F' R2 D L F2 L2 U' D F L U' R2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 U F2 B2
11: 6.59 B' U2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' R' U2 L' D F' R' B
12: 6.88 U B2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F' D2 L D F' U L2 F' R' D'

PB by .12. All fullstep, 5.71 was 1LLL. Really easy solves.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 1, 2017)

8.72 3x3 avg1000 PB


----------



## asacuber (Apr 1, 2017)

tied best full step OH :O

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-1
single: 15.43

Time List:
1. 15.42 B' D2 L2 B2 F R2 B2 F' D2 F D2 R B2 U F' R F' U' L2 R F2

E: lolwut

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-1
single: 18.09

Time List:
1. 18.08 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/


----------



## Meow (Apr 1, 2017)

(4.85) D2 U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 F U' R2 D2 U2 R' B R2 U' B' L'
6.03 F' D2 F R2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 F D' F U2 B L' B2 U L' U2 F'
7.30 U' L2 B2 D U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B' U' L' D' L2 F R D' L F'
(7.80) U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' U F' R' D' F' L2 R F' L
6.85 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R' D' F L' B' U2 F U' F' R'
6.73 ao5 with second best single!

(4.85) D2 U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 F U' R2 D2 U2 R' B R2 U' B' L'

z2// inspection 
U' R' D F' D2// cross
R U' R'// 1st pair
y2 R U' R' U R' U' R// 2nd pair
y' R U' R' R' U' R// 3rd pair
R U R' U R U R'// 4th pair
U2 R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'// Last Layer
38 moves// 4.85 = 7.83 TPS


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 1, 2017)

Meow said:


> (4.85) D2 U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 F U' R2 D2 U2 R' B R2 U' B' L'
> 6.03 F' D2 F R2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 F D' F U2 B L' B2 U L' U2 F'
> 7.30 U' L2 B2 D U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B' U' L' D' L2 F R D' L F'
> (7.80) U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' U F' R' D' F' L2 R F' L
> ...


please tell me this is an april fools joke


----------



## Meow (Apr 1, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> please tell me this is an april fools joke


nope it's real


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wtf just happened

9.14 Ao12
9.82 Ao50
9.99 Ao100
10.12 Ao250
10.47 Ao1000


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Finally got a sub-4 official skewb average woooo


----------



## sqAree (Apr 2, 2017)

OH big pb: 19.89 ao50

First sub20.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 2, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-1
avg of 5: 11.31

Time List:
1. (10.48) (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, 0) 
2. 12.03 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -5) 
3. 10.52 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. (19.88) (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
5. 11.36 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)


----------



## asacuber (Apr 2, 2017)

whats up with cstimer
is it messing around with me

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-2
single: 45.11

Time List:
1. 45.11 U2 B' Rw' D2 U' R' L D B' U2 Rw2 R B Rw' B2 D' Rw' B2 Rw' L U B2 R' D' F2 B2 D F L2 D' Rw U' L R2 D' L2 Rw' F' R2 L2

E: WHOT

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-2
single: 17.38

Time List:
1. 17.38 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 2, 2017)

Suddenly sub-7 on 777; almost a whole minute of improvement over the last time I did timed solves! Still pausing a lot on last two centres, but I think I'll get the hang of that eventually.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-2
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 6:12.34
worst: 6:47.35

avg of 5
current: 6:33.61 (σ = 6.34)
best: 6:33.61 (σ = 6.34)

Average: 6:33.61 (σ = 6.34)
Mean: 6:32.11

Time List:
6:12.34, 6:26.69, 6:34.98, 6:47.35, 6:39.15


----------



## porkynator (Apr 2, 2017)

Good comp(s) this weekend, overall.
FMC Europe: 11th with 29.00 mean, not a great placement, not a great mean, but I'm quite happy that I could do ok with bad scrambles (the first two, the third was actualy nice).
Milan Cube Day: I finally got 3BLD NR back, 25.11! And also an unexpected sub-15 OH average, 0.01 from my NR.
No other significant result, but the BLD NR makes up for anything


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 3, 2017)

9.06 official 3x3 average w/ 7.5 single, 3rd place in round 1 at SNS


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 3, 2017)

5.50 pyraminx avg of 100 mostly on stack mat


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 3, 2017)

1:18.57 mega ao12

Turning with Jay mcneill tps helps a lot


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 4, 2017)

another sub-WR clock avg: 6.73, 5.35, 5.59, 5.01, 4.40 = 5.32


----------



## dskids (Apr 4, 2017)

This past weekend got new PB ao5, and broke PB ao12 3 times in 3 separate sessions lol. Still working on getting faster, but getting more OLL's under my belt has improved my consistency tremendously.

Also got another sub-17 solve with a 16.51. Kinda frustrating to know that eliminating even one pause from that solve would have been a new PB single.


----------



## Torch (Apr 4, 2017)

I realized the other day that the distance I've traveled to and from comps is rapidly approaching the circumference of the earth (I'm currently at 35,410 km, 88.4% of the way there).


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 4, 2017)

I got new cubes and I've been practicing:

8.19 3x3 avg12

28.30 4x4 avg5
29.83 4x4 avg12 

B)


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 5, 2017)

3x3 PB sweep except for single and Mo3. Especially proud of that average of 12.


Spoiler: 15.08 Ao5 - 0.26 Improvement



1. 15.50 
2. 15.01 
3. (13.57) 
4. (15.96) 
5. 14.73





Spoiler: 15.49 Ao12 - 1.07 Improvement



1. 15.28 
2. 14.44 
3. (18.34) 
4. 17.66 
5. 14.82 
6. 16.36 
7. 13.62 
8. 16.47 
9. 15.78 
10. 15.56 
11. 14.94 
12. (13.08)





Spoiler: 17.68 Ao50 - 0.07 Improvement



1. (13.57) 
2. 15.96 
3. 14.73 
4. 18.48 
5. 19.95 
6. 19.74 
7. 18.61 
8. (14.20) 
9. 22.04 
10. 19.16 
11. 16.08 
12. 18.59 
13. 17.44 
14. 19.03 
15. 16.02 
16. 21.19 
17. 18.81 
18. 19.03 
19. 16.74 
20. 19.05 
21. (24.68) 
22. (24.40) 
23. 19.86 
24. 17.93 
25. 21.15 
26. (22.22) 
27. 17.54 
28. 15.18 
29. 21.14 
30. 17.81 
31. 19.14 
32. 19.43 
33. 17.44 
34. 16.24 
35. 19.09 
36. 16.62 
37. 18.07 
38. 15.10 
39. 15.95 
40. 15.28 
41. 14.44 
42. 18.34 
43. 17.66 
44. 14.82 
45. 16.36 
46. (13.62) 
47. 16.47 
48. 15.78 
49. 15.56 
50. 14.94





Spoiler: 17.99 Ao100 - 0.15 Improvement



1. 18.71 
2. 14.72 
3. 16.75 
4. 19.34 
5. 17.98 
6. 18.00 
7. 18.81 
8. 17.92 
9. 17.82 
10. 18.88 
11. 16.04 
12. 17.57 
13. 15.23 
14. 18.96 
15. 17.60 
16. 19.83 
17. 19.19 
18. 20.55 
19. 17.53 
20. 19.56 
21. 20.55 
22. 20.11 
23. (14.52) 
24. 18.16 
25. (14.29) 
26. 17.67 
27. 15.75 
28. 19.21 
29. 16.44 
30. 18.95 
31. 18.25 
32. 16.64 
33. 14.88 
34. 20.18 
35. 19.14 
36. 17.30 
37. 16.29 
38. 19.13 
39. (21.73) 
40. (14.66) 
41. 20.63 
42. (21.91) 
43. 17.23 
44. (23.97) 
45. 16.57 
46. 18.51 
47. 19.12 
48. 20.57 
49. 16.92 
50. 17.06 
51. 18.69 
52. 20.98 
53. 19.17 
54. (22.47) 
55. 15.82 
56. 19.43 
57. 16.15 
58. 18.78 
59. 16.31 
60. 15.57 
61. 16.47 
62. 19.86 
63. (14.27) 
64. 17.38 
65. 20.16 
66. 17.63 
67. 17.28 
68. 19.43 
69. 14.95 
70. 17.93 
71. 21.36 
72. 20.05 
73. 19.65 
74. (21.41) 
75. 18.14 
76. 15.43 
77. 20.46 
78. 16.94 
79. 17.93 
80. 15.00 
81. (14.38) 
82. 17.88 
83. 15.92 
84. 18.66 
85. 18.41 
86. 18.94 
87. 19.07 
88. 15.34 
89. 20.14 
90. 16.21 
91. 16.60 
92. 17.63 
93. 15.16 
94. 17.65 
95. 17.46 
96. 20.70 
97. 17.61 
98. 15.99 
99. 20.26 
100. 15.86


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 5, 2017)

Just lubed my WuQue and got a 47.65 4x4 Single... first Sub-50 holy moly
L2 u' r' D2 B' r' F2 R2 f2 B2 L' R D' R u2 U R' f D2 U B2 f' F' r F2 u2 B' f' r' R L D2 B f u f B2 R B2 U2 
Will be doing an average soon


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 5, 2017)

18.63 squan ao5 with 5 parities, need to learn full eo, only missing adj opp and opp adj now


----------



## asacuber (Apr 5, 2017)

fullstep!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-5
single: 7.86

Time List:
1. 7.86 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' R2 B R2 U2 L' D2 U' R2 U


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 5, 2017)

1:15.36 megaminx ao12
1:13.79 ao12
58.96 single (CPLL skip)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 5, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> another sub-WR clock avg: 6.73, 5.35, 5.59, 5.01, 4.40 = 5.32


Another one
5.46, 5.70, (4.46), 4.58, (6.18) = 5.25


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 6, 2017)

4:09.49 7x7 single


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 6, 2017)

Holy crap, literally a day after my last PB sweep:


Spoiler: 13.60 Mo3



1. 12.56 
2. 13.28 
3. 14.97





Spoiler: 14.87 Ao5



1. 15.75 
2. (12.74) 
3. (18.66) 
4. 13.78 
5. 15.09





Spoiler: 16.75 Ao50



1. 15.91 
2. 15.44 
3. 19.60 
4. 17.90 
5. 16.59 
6. 18.44 
7. 16.10 
8. 13.72 
9. 17.01 
10. 14.78 
11. 16.64 
12. 19.02 
13. 17.33 
14. 18.07 
15. 14.97 
16. 17.36 
17. 16.54 
18. 18.59 
19. 17.72 
20. 18.04 
21. 17.74 
22. 14.83 
23. 19.31 
24. (20.13) 
25. 15.54 
26. 17.18 
27. 17.40 
28. 15.38 
29. 16.68 
30. 17.05 
31. (19.76) 
32. 15.75 
33. (12.74) 
34. 18.66 
35. 13.78 
36. 15.09 
37. 16.48 
38. 18.47 
39. 17.29 
40. 15.82 
41. 19.32 
42. (24.35) 
43. (12.56) 
44. (13.28) 
45. 14.97 
46. 17.74 
47. 17.32 
48. 13.73 
49. 17.64 
50. 14.14





Spoiler: 17.11 Ao100



1. (12.92) 
2. 19.25 
3. 17.26 
4. 18.99 
5. 16.57 
6. 16.32 
7. 13.93 
8. 15.35 
9. 20.06 
10. 16.57 
11. (13.28) 
12. 14.76 
13. 18.86 
14. 15.17 
15. (21.04) 
16. 18.68 
17. 16.56 
18. (21.98) 
19. 18.44 
20. 16.34 
21. 20.68 
22. 14.29 
23. 16.12 
24. 19.25 
25. 15.66 
26. (29.62) 
27. (12.58) 
28. 15.20 
29. 16.04 
30. 16.91 
31. 14.80 
32. 16.93 
33. 14.17 
34. 18.69 
35. 16.08 
36. 20.36 
37. 19.58 
38. 20.73 
39. 17.28 
40. 18.44 
41. 18.52 
42. 20.05 
43. 17.41 
44. 14.81 
45. 16.92 
46. (21.01) 
47. 20.21 
48. 19.07 
49. 17.64 
50. 20.19 
51. 14.99 
52. 15.91 
53. 15.44 
54. 19.60 
55. 17.90 
56. 16.59 
57. 18.44 
58. 16.10 
59. 13.72 
60. 17.01 
61. 14.78 
62. 16.64 
63. 19.02 
64. 17.33 
65. 18.07 
66. 14.97 
67. 17.36 
68. 16.54 
69. 18.59 
70. 17.72 
71. 18.04 
72. 17.74 
73. 14.83 
74. 19.31 
75. 20.13 
76. 15.54 
77. 17.18 
78. 17.40 
79. 15.38 
80. 16.68 
81. 17.05 
82. 19.76 
83. 15.75 
84. (12.74) 
85. 18.66 
86. 13.78 
87. 15.09 
88. 16.48 
89. 18.47 
90. 17.29 
91. 15.82 
92. 19.32 
93. (24.35) 
94. (12.56) 
95. 13.28 
96. 14.97 
97. 17.74 
98. 17.32 
99. 13.73 
100. 17.64


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 6, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Another one
> 5.46, 5.70, (4.46), (4.58), (6.18) = 5.25


Only 2 counting times?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 6, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> Only 2 counting times?


I think he copied it out of a larger average where more times are removed (like an average of 50 or 100)


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 6, 2017)

Got a Weilong GTS. It's amazing

8.36 ao100, a ton of sub-8 ao12s and sub-7/6 singles


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 6, 2017)

I recently got a sub 20 single, at 19.4! I'm excited and hope to improve even more before my first competition.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2017)

yay squan
stats: (hide)
number of times: 115/115
best time: 11.53
worst time: 30.17

current mo3: 17.48 (σ = 4.15)
best mo3: 14.72 (σ = 2.87)

current avg5: 17.48 (σ = 4.15)
best avg5: 16.38 (σ = 2.37)

current avg12: 18.92 (σ = 2.45)
best avg12: 17.58 (σ = 2.89)

current avg50: 18.66 (σ = 2.21)
best avg50: 18.60 (σ = 2.20)

current avg100: 19.19 (σ = 2.54)
best avg100: 19.17 (σ = 2.50)

session avg: 19.15 (σ = 2.43)
session mean: 19.25


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2017)

9.40x sq1 avg50 earlier today and 1:03.1xx 5x5 avg12 a few days ago

yay improving at things


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2017)

ottozing said:


> 9.40x sq1 avg50 earlier today and 1:03.1xx 5x5 avg12 a few days ago
> 
> yay improving at things


Improve 7x7 pls its your worst rank except 5bld


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 6, 2017)

Ao12 pb. 9.00 . Hope I finally get that sub 6 before I get that sub 9 of12...

Time List:
1. 8.46 D' F2 D' F2 R F' D' F' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 B2 D2 
2. (8.22) U L2 B D2 B' D2 L2 B' F R F D L2 F L' D' L2 
3. 8.79 D L2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' U2 L2 D U2 F L R2 D2 F2 
4. 8.70 L U' B U F' D2 L U2 D' B' L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' 
5. 8.55 D' U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B R2 F' R' F' R' B2 D2 U' B' 
6. 9.96 B2 D B2 D B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L D' L' U L2 R2 F' U' R' B 
7. 8.59 D U2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 L' U' B' D' L2 B L2 F2 R' 
8. 9.78 R' B' L U2 L U D F' R L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U D2 R2 B2 U' 
9. 9.14 F2 D2 L' R D2 R' F2 R U' R B L2 F D F L' U L2 
10. 9.03 D R D2 F' R' D2 F' L2 B D' F2 R U2 R2 B2 R U2 R' D2 R 
11. (13.26) F' D2 R F U L2 B2 R L2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 D' F2 
12. 8.93 D2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R B U' B' D B R U' L' F


----------



## Meow (Apr 6, 2017)

A nice 3x3 session! The ao100 is PB



Spoiler: 6.35 ao5



Average: 6.35
Best: 5.11
Worst: 6.63
Mean: 6.16
Standard Deviation: 0.56

1: 6.40 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L' U' L' F' L' B L2 D B2 F2
2: 6.06 D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U L2 B D' L U L' R2 D' B' D' F
3: 6.59 U' L D2 B' D' R2 D' F2 L' B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2
4: (6.63) R U2 R F2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 B' L2 B F' L U' F' D L R'
5: (5.11) U2 L2 B' U R' U' B R B2 R D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2
The 6.06 was summer variation +pll skip lol





Spoiler: 7.67 ao100



Average: 7.67
Best: 5.11
Worst: 9.73
Mean: 7.67
Standard Deviation: 0.84

1: 6.72 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 R B2 U2 B L U F L B' D' F' L R2
2: 6.31 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R' U2 F L U2 L B L2 D2 U2
3: 6.56 F' D2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 F' L' R' F' R2 B F R2
4: 7.14 R2 D L2 F R F R B2 R B D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D'
5: 6.41 B F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B L2 B L2 D2 U' B' R F2 D L' F2 D B2 R2
6: 6.81 B2 L' R' B2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B R B D B' U' F' R D B
7: 8.31 R U' B' R2 U B' L U' L F B2 R' L B2 U2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 B2
8: 6.61 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F D' L F R D2 L2 R' U' R'
9: 7.95 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 U' B' D2 B2 R2 D F D2 U'
10: 8.70 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' F U R' U2 B' U' B R2 U2 B'
11: 8.08 B' D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B L' D' U2 F' L F' U' F
12: 6.83 D L2 D' B' R L' U F2 U F' D' R2 U R2 L2 U' D' R2 L2 U' R2
13: 6.40 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L' U' L' F' L' B L2 D B2 F2
14: 6.06 D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U L2 B D' L U L' R2 D' B' D' F
15: 6.59 U' L D2 B' D' R2 D' F2 L' B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2
16: 6.63 R U2 R F2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 B' L2 B F' L U' F' D L R'
17: (5.11) U2 L2 B' U R' U' B R B2 R D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2
18: 6.99 B2 U B' D' R L2 U D2 F L U' B2 D' F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2
19: 7.25 F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 U F' L2 U2 L' U' B F R2 D' U' F'
20: 8.13 D2 B2 R D2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 R' F L' D L U' L2 D F' R'
21: 7.61 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 U R D B2 L' B' R2 B' D' U B' U'
22: 8.29 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B D' L' R2 U2 B U' F' L U2 F
23: 8.30 L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F D2 R' U' L' B R U2 F' U'
24: 7.91 L R2 U2 L F2 R B2 R B2 F2 R' D R' B2 U2 L B' U B D' U'
25: 6.70 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 L B2 R D2 L' F' D' F' D' B2 L U' R D2
26: 7.98 L2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U R' F2 L' F L2 R F' R2 B' L'
27: 7.46 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U B' D' U' B' D' L' U R B
28: 7.64 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U B' L' D B2 R D2 L' D L' D2
29: 9.23 L2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 U L2 U R2 B' L2 U F R D2 U' L' D' F' R'
30: 7.41 U B D2 R F2 B2 R' B U L U2 D R2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U'
31: 8.64 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 F' R2 D' L' F R' B' F' L B2
32: 7.83 R' L' F' R2 U R' L B' L' U' F B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B L2 F'
33: 8.78 L' B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 F' R2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2
34: 6.34 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R D B2 U L2 B U2 F' U L' F2
35: 7.54 U2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' D2 L B' L2 U B R' U2 F2 R' F2
36: 7.76 B2 L' B' D L2 U' B U2 F L U2 F2 R2 U D' B2 D' R2 U2
37: 8.38 B R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 B' F' U2 R2 U' L2 F D R' U B D2 B2 L'
38: 7.90 U' D L' B2 R2 F' L2 D' L D' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2
39: 6.75 D2 F U' L D' R' L2 F R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D
40: 8.11 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F R U' F' L2 D B' D' B' D'
41: 7.58 F L2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F' U L' D R2 B2 U R' B' F' U'
42: 9.11 U' R2 U2 F' L' B2 L2 D' B2 R D' L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2
43: 7.90 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F D' F2 L' F2 U R' B' R U'
44: 8.85 D L' B L2 D B2 D2 F' R' U' D2 R D2 R2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2 R B2
45: 7.16 F' U' R2 D R F' L' F2 L U F D2 B D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2
46: 8.49 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B R2 B' R2 F R D' F' U' L R2 B' L R2 B2
47: 7.99 U' B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U B2 U L' U R2 F U2 F2 U B2 R2
48: 7.67 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 U' L' U' B D' L' U R2 F' L2 R
49: 8.24 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 B L B2 L2 D' U' R U' F2 D'
50: 8.63 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 U' B' L D' U2 B D' F2 L
51: (9.73) F2 R U2 B2 R U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' B' D2 L' F L' U' R' B' R' D2
52: 6.91 F2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R D2 B' R2 U' F' D' L D2 B' D2 F2
53: 8.22 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D F' D2 F2 U2 R' U B D' B'
54: 7.33 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 U B' D' B2 L' R' F' U2 L B U2
55: 8.03 B2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 L B2 R' D2 R2 D' R' B2 L' U2 F' L F2 D' B
56: 7.48 B' D2 R2 F D2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' R2 F2 D2 L D2 F' D U
57: 7.71 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U L D' L' D U2 B' F U F L'
58: 8.30 R2 B2 L2 F D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 F' R' B2 R U R' U R D L U'
59: 8.86 F2 R' B2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' D2 L D' F' R' B U F' L' U F R'
60: 8.91 D2 B2 F U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F U' R2 B' R' D' L' F' R2 D2 B'
61: 7.60 F U' D' B2 L2 F' B2 R' F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U D L2
62: 7.13 L2 U F2 R' U' D L' U B' L U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U D
63: 7.44 F D2 R' F2 B L U D2 L U F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 R2
64: 6.10 B2 L U B R2 U R L U F D2 R2 B2 U' D2 R2 U R2 L2 D F2
65: 8.30 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D U R2 F2 U' L2 F' L2 D F L2 D' B' D L' R2
66: 7.50 B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L' F' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' F U' R U'
67: 8.20 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B D' B2 U2 B2 R U R F2 R2
68: 6.51 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U L' D R2 F' U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U D
69: 7.58 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D L' U F2 R2 B2 F' U' B
70: 7.35 F2 L2 U F2 B' U R' L' D' R L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2
71: 7.65 B D' R U' D R' U' L' U B D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 D2 B2
72: 8.09 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R' U R2 U2 L2 F' R B2 D' R'
73: 7.86 F' D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B' U' R' B' D U2 R' U' R U' B2
74: 6.85 L2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D' U' R B L' B2 L2 B' U2 L
75: 7.70 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R B2 R' F' D R2 B' R' D2 F2 U' L2
76: 7.95 R' L U D' B' D L2 F L D B2 L2 D2 F2 B' U2 F L2 F R2 D2
77: 6.66 R' L2 B D' B2 R2 U2 B L D R2 U2 F2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F B2 U2
78: 8.81 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R B R2 B U F' L B R' U2
79: 7.61 U2 L2 F R' B L D F' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2
80: 7.23 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 D' B' R F U' B2 R' U' L' U2
81: 6.30 R B2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U L2 U R' U' R' F D' R2
82: 8.65 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L B' U L' B L F' U' R'
83: 8.51 B2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 R D B2 L U' R' D R F' L2 U2
84: 7.41 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 R' F' R D' L' U' B' D F' L
85: 8.15 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R D2 U2 R' F' L' D R U F L2 U' L' R'
86: 7.19 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F' U L' U2 L2 U F' L' B2 L2 R'
87: 6.33 D2 B' D' F B2 U D2 R2 D R L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U
88: 8.38 U' L2 D2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U B' R B' D U' R2 D' F D2 B
89: 8.78 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' B D B2 F' U2 B' D' F D2 L'
90: 9.31 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B2 D' R' B' U B' F U L' D' U2
91: 6.56 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B' U F R B2 L D' U R U' F
92: 7.93 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L B U R' U2 B' F' U2 B2 L U'
93: 7.66 R' D R' U2 D B D' L F L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U D' F2 D2 L2
94: 7.50 U' B2 D B R' F L F D F L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2
95: 8.11 D2 F' D R F L D F D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2
96: 7.80 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 F D2 F L2 D2 R' U F' R2 U B' L U B L'
97: 8.55 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 B' R' F' U' F' L
98: 8.23 F L' U' D F2 U F B' R' D R U2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 B2 L' D2
99: 7.54 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' R2 U F' D2 F' L D R2 D B' D2
100: 8.53 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 R' D L2 U B F2 R2 D F
Also contains 6.94 ao12 and 7.57 ao50. There were lots of easy solves


----------



## ottozing (Apr 7, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Improve 7x7 pls its your worst rank except 5bld



I plan on improving both at some point, but for now 5x5 is v fun and my official sq1 results are kvuydgukvysdfcvbxgd;/l/!!!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 7, 2017)

terrible 7.70 square-1 single
(-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 7, 2017)

1:14.57 megaminx ao12, 1:12.47 ao5


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 7, 2017)

double post meh

almost 1 second improvement of squan from yesterday
stats: (hide)
number of times: 130/130
best time: 9.73
worst time: 28.45

current mo3: 22.57 (σ = 1.51)
best mo3: 13.33 (σ = 1.49)

current avg5: 20.82 (σ = 2.62)
best avg5: 14.63 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 19.02 (σ = 3.38)
best avg12: 16.15 (σ = 1.73)

current avg50: 18.07 (σ = 2.68)
best avg50: 17.69 (σ = 2.51)

current avg100: 18.26 (σ = 2.60)
best avg100: 18.13 (σ = 2.41)

session avg: 18.23 (σ = 2.45)
session mean: 18.28


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 7, 2017)

Decent, considering I hardly get 6's.

6.45 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 R U2 R2 U R D' L' B R B2 U' R2 F'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 7, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-7
avg of 5: 9.68

Time List:
1. (7.17) (1, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/ 
2. 9.07 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4) 
3. 10.86 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. (13.24) (-3, 5)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0) 
5. 9.11 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)

EP skips on first and last. Failed csp on 4th


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2017)

pb avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-7
avg of 5: 32.60

Time List:
1. (38.84) L B D' Fw R F2 D R' U B2 D U2 Uw' R' L Uw F2 D' U2 Uw' B' U L' Fw2 Uw F U L' D' R2 U2 D' L2 D L R2 Rw' B2 Rw B' 
2. 35.84 F' R2 Rw' D' Rw2 L' Fw' U2 D2 Uw' Fw' R U' Uw' L2 R2 Fw R2 B' U2 Fw' Uw U2 D Rw2 D F2 D F' Uw L' F2 Uw R Rw B2 D' Fw2 Rw' D2 
3. 30.81 F Fw L2 F' L Uw R Uw' B' L2 D U2 Uw2 B' F U' Uw2 L F2 U2 Uw Rw D2 Uw2 B' U' F2 U' L' F R' F B U' L2 U' D2 Fw2 U2 F2 
4. (29.86) R L' Rw' B2 L2 U' R' Uw F Fw B' D2 Fw D2 Uw' B2 R2 Uw2 D L2 B Fw' Rw' F' R2 B F' L2 B2 R Rw2 Uw' L2 F' U2 F' Uw L2 D2 L' 
5. 31.14 B Fw F R2 Fw' Rw D Fw R' U' D L2 B2 L2 D Fw2 D B Rw B2 F' L' U D2 F2 D2 Rw' B' R D2 L Uw' L2 D2 Fw Uw2 D2 R' D2 Fw'

also 7.96 3x3 avg12, 8.51 avg50 on cam, might upload:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-7
avg of 12: 7.96

Time List:
1. 7.27 F R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L F' D U R2 B2 L' U' R 
2. 8.21 D R2 U B L U2 D' B D L D2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 
3. 7.97 L' R2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F D2 L2 U' L F L2 D' L F L' B' 
4. 7.95 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 L' F L B2 F' R' D' B' L' D2 
5. 8.84 L' F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 D L2 B D' B' R' U' B D 
6. (10.55) F' D' F R B' U2 B' R' U R2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 
7. 7.90 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U F' R B2 L B' D' B2 D2 R2 F 
8. 7.46 F R2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R F2 L B' D L D' B' R' 
9. 8.10 U' F2 D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U B' R F' L2 U L' F2 L2 
10. 7.49 L' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' D2 U' R' U F' R' F' R' 
11. (7.21) B L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 U B' F2 R' D2 B D L D' F2 
12. 8.35 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' F' D R2 F2 L U2 F L' R'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 7, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> pb avg5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-7
> avg of 5: 32.60
> ...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 7, 2017)

Clock:
5.87 ao50 PB
also 3.80 misscramble  and 4.96 mo3 and 5.49 ao 12 PBs
edit: rolled into 5.78 ao50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 8, 2017)

not even PB... 12.50 avg5 in there

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-8
avg of 12: 13.09

Time List:
1. (15.29) B2 R2 B2 F2 L D2 R' F2 L U2 D B2 F' L' F' D F' D' B L2 
2. 15.02 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B' L' F2 L U B' F L B' F2 
3. 12.72 L F L' U B L' B D R' D2 F2 B U2 R2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 D2 
4. 13.99 F' B L' F' L2 U F D' U2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 L U2 B2 L D' 
5. 12.46 D2 L B2 L' F2 L' U2 L R2 D2 R2 U F D' R B' U' B2 R2 F2 
6. (10.05) B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L F' D' F2 U2 L U2 L' U' 
7. 14.65 D2 L' D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 D' F D2 L B L' R F2 U B' 
8. 12.42 B' L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' R' B' D2 L D2 R' D2 B2 
9. 12.61 B2 R' F D' F2 L F2 B' L2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' 
10. 13.49 D' F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L D U' B D B2 F2 L D2 L 
11. 12.90 B2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F L' D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' 
12. 10.57 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F' L U2 B2 U2 B' R' D B F2


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 8, 2017)

wooahkay first sub-20 OH ao5 out of nowhere...18 and 16 were PLL skips. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-7
avg of 5: 19.80

Time List:
1. 18.00 U2 F' U' B2 R L F2 B U' F' R' B2 D2 R' L2 B2 D2 R L2 U2 L 
2. 19.05 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F' R' U2 F D2 L2 U R' U2 
3. 22.34 B' L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F' L D2 R' B' L2 U' R2 
4. (32.62) B2 L' D R2 U' D' R2 F' R D' F2 B2 U' F2 D F2 B2 R2 
5. (16.14) U' L2 F' R2 B' L2 B' L2 F L2 U2 B' L U B2 R2 F U R D2 U2


----------



## CLL Smooth (Apr 8, 2017)

4x4 pb Ao5: 58.557
First sub-1!


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 8, 2017)

1:05.66 Megaminx single
PB by 4 seconds

Handscrambled + stackmatted while watching tv lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 8, 2017)

My past 15 averages of 50 have been sub-11:
3/22/2017 10.82
3/23/2017 10.76
3/23/2017 10.76
3/23/2017 10.89
3/24/2017 10.78
3/24/2017 10.75
3/25/2017 10.94
3/26/2017 10.61
4/3/2017 10.87
4/5/2017 10.80
4/6/2017 10.99
4/6/2017 10.73
4/7/2017 10.70
4/7/2017 10.84
4/8/2017 10.62


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 9, 2017)

Suddenly sub-2:00 ao5 on 555 (+ PB single + PB ao12). The five solves were like 2GLL - LL skip - 2GLL - ZBLL - 2GLL lol.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-9
solves/total: 20/20

single
best: 1:42.47
worst: 2:31.86

mean of 3
current: 2:02.37 (σ = 4.41)
best: 1:52.42 (σ = 12.67)

avg of 5
current: 1:56.17 (σ = 7.37)
best: 1:56.17 (σ = 7.37)

avg of 12
current: 2:04.65 (σ = 10.11)
best: 2:03.46 (σ = 11.05)

Average: 2:07.70 (σ = 12.13)
Mean: 2:07.65

Time List:
1:59.79, 2:02.79, 2:13.50, 2:14.49, 2:28.94, 2:31.60, 2:10.40, 1:50.59, 2:24.37, 2:31.86, 1:52.90, 2:09.16, 2:09.79, 2:07.74, 2:07.34, _1:42.47, 1:48.09, 2:06.68, 1:57.87, 2:02.55_


----------



## Awder (Apr 9, 2017)

My new PB: 10.26 (fullstep )
Scramble: D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 U' F L D' L D2 U2 L D' L F


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 9, 2017)

New best-on-cam of 12.58 seconds!




D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' D F2 R F' D2 F U L F' // scramble

x' z // inspection
L' D U2 L U x' D' L // cross
L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L U2' L' y U' R U' R' // F2L-1
y' U2 L' U L U2 L U L' // F2L-2
U y L' U L U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
U' L' U' L // F2L-4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL + PLL skip
U // AUF

56 HTM / 12.58 Seconds = 4.45 TPS


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 10, 2017)

Absolute insanity. Got into a zone and got good scrambles 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-9
avg of 12: 7.163

Time List:
1. 7.444 L' U B2 U L2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L' D F U F2 L2 D2 U2 F 
2. (7.836) F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F' D U2 F R' U' L B2 D R' 
3. (6.172) B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 U B L D' B2 F2 L2 B' U F R' 
4. 7.607 F U' D2 B U' B R2 B2 D F' U2 L2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 R B2 R F2 
5. 6.361 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F R D L' F L U' F U R2 F' 
6. 7.683 B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D' B' L R2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' 
7. 7.369 L2 U F R2 B2 U' B2 L F B2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' 
8. 7.028 D2 F2 R D F2 R' U2 B R D2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 
9. 6.604 L' D F' R2 L' B' R2 U2 B' D2 L U2 R' L2 D2 B2 R' L' 
10. 7.348 L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' L F2 R' B' F R' U' B L2 D 
11. 7.310 R D2 L B2 L B2 F2 D2 L' R2 F L B R2 U' B2 R2 F L F2 
12. 6.871 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L B' D' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 10, 2017)

3x3 PB sweep minus single

At around 70 solves, I slowed down my turning a lot and put all of my focus on look ahead. I got a bunch of 12s out of no where.


Mo3 - 11.47 (10.12, 12.24, 12.05)
Ao5 - 11.44 (10.51, 11.82, (14.97), (10.22), 11.96) sub12 and sub11.5 ftw
Ao12 - 12.85 (10.51, 11.82, 14.97, (10.22), 11.96, (15.34), 13.96, 13.49, 14.58, 12.05, 14.13, 10.94) sub13 yus yus yus
Ao50 - 13.40 sub-14 and sub-13.5 yeeee previous was 14 flat
Ao100 - 13.92 sub-14 oh yeah
but I don't consider myself sub-14 yet

I remember thinking I would never even hit sub-15 back in october/november


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-9
solves/total: 123/123

single
best: 10.12
worst: 20.00

mean of 3
current: 13.99 (σ = 0.92)
best: 11.47 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 5
current: 13.85 (σ = 0.80)
best: 11.44 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 12
current: 13.79 (σ = 0.83)
best: 12.85 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 50
current: 13.54 (σ = 1.25)
best: 13.40 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 100
current: 13.92 (σ = 1.49)
best: 13.92 (σ = 1.49)

Average: 14.13 (σ = 1.54)
Mean: 14.21

Time List:
14.38, 14.50, 15.02, 15.66, 18.41, 15.18, 17.07, 12.06, 12.55, 17.26, 16.64, 13.38, 13.82, 13.80, 16.30, 12.08, 17.73, 11.79, 19.65, 16.74, 15.31, 14.57[ZBLL], 14.79, 13.65, 15.05, 13.52, 12.40, 14.11, 13.46, 15.28, 14.13, 12.33, 16.38, 13.79[ZBLL], 15.12, 13.09, 12.36, 11.75, 17.97, 14.32[ZBLL], 15.95, 20.00, 13.78, 12.95, 12.19, 18.36, 11.98, 11.49, 13.72[ZBLL], 12.68, 15.80, 14.04, 13.95, 15.88, 16.67, 16.25[ZBLL], 14.83, 11.59, 12.99, 16.31, 16.58[ZBLL], 14.27, 16.43, 17.34[ZBLL], 16.49, 15.35[ZBLL], 16.10[ZBLL], 16.04, 10.12[ZBLL], 12.24, 12.05, 13.32, 12.48, 13.47, 12.45[ZBLL], 13.55, 16.06, 15.44, 13.99, 12.57, 12.43, 11.56, 12.69, 12.24, 13.36, 14.15, 18.93, 14.59, 12.10, 12.66, 15.69, 16.76, 14.30, 15.11, 13.60, 11.41, 13.78, 10.51, 11.82, 14.97, 10.22, 11.96, 15.34, 13.96, 13.49, 14.58, 12.05, 14.13, 10.94, 16.28, 11.96, 13.16, 13.47, 14.72, 14.62, 12.38, 13.36, 14.99, 11.47, 14.17, 14.62, 12.93, 14.42

I was keeping track of solves that I used ZBLL on, but then stopped when I started getting a bunch of twelves. I'm pretty sure that a lot of those had ZBLLs too.
If I knew the ZBLL, and was able to use it, resulting in a bad time due to recog and execution, I allowed myself to delete the solve.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 10, 2017)

lol
9.94+ (3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/

cool CO skip trick


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 10, 2017)

Allllllmost got a Sub-12 Ao12 on 3x3, but I DNF'd on the second-to-last solve! Darn!
Well, I'm still very happy with 12.03.



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 12:* 12.03
1. 11.56 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F' D' R' F' D U2 L F L2 B 
2. 13.83 F R2 B F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R F2 R2 D' F U' R D' 
3. 11.61 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 B' R' F D' F L' B U 
4. 12.25 U B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F' D' B' R B2 D' U' L' R2 D' 
5. 12.38 R2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 D2 U R' U' L2 B U2 R B F 
6. (9.42) R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B L' D' R' F D F' R2 F U R 
7. 11.41 R D2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 D R' B2 U2 R' F' L' 
8. 11.00 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B' F2 D' B L' D L F D2 U2 
9. 13.74 B' D F' L U' F U2 F' U2 R B2 U' D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 
10. 10.89 F2 D R L2 D2 B R' U L2 F' R2 U B2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 U 
11. (DNF(13.79)) D2 L B2 U2 R B2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R' F D' B' D' B2 F R2 
12. 11.66 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U B U' B D' B R F2 D' U B R



Also, amazing return to 4x4: 49.04 Single (2 seconds off PB), 56.10 Ao5, 58.56 Ao12, 1:01.91 Ao100 (All PB's)
Also got a pure Sub-minute average of 5, which I've always wanted to get! Woohoo!



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 49.04 u2 F B U2 D F u' U' L F U' u2 r' U' R' B u' F' D' u2 B' r2 R2 D' F' U' B2 L2 f2 D U2 r' B' L2 D2 F' u B R' F 
*Average of 5:* 56.10
1. (1:00.75) r2 u f' B2 u2 L r D' f2 R D2 r F' f U R' U R2 U L u' U R2 L' u2 F2 U' D2 B' L u U2 f' L' D F2 U2 R L' F 
2. (53.33) F' f2 B U' r' u D2 B2 r R B' D2 u r B' r' U2 r2 f2 B R' B2 u D' U2 R' f' F2 L' D2 L' D B2 R U2 B U r2 f' r' 
3. 53.76 r2 u2 F2 U L2 r2 B L2 r F U2 F D F2 L2 R u2 R' u2 D' B' r' F' u2 f2 L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 f2 F' B2 U' F2 U2 B' u2 r 
4. 58.95 u F R2 U2 u D R u' F f' R2 D U' R' F2 u' R' U' B R r B2 U R' u2 F2 U' r' R f u U' f2 D r' F2 D f2 U F2 
5. 55.58 D F' f2 L2 r U' F' D2 f2 L' r' B2 r' U' R r' u2 L2 D2 U' f L2 F u' r B' U2 F' U2 u' F B R2 D U2 L2 U2 F' r2 U
*Average of 12:* 58.56
1. 1:00.75 r2 u f' B2 u2 L r D' f2 R D2 r F' f U R' U R2 U L u' U R2 L' u2 F2 U' D2 B' L u U2 f' L' D F2 U2 R L' F 
2. (53.33) F' f2 B U' r' u D2 B2 r R B' D2 u r B' r' U2 r2 f2 B R' B2 u D' U2 R' f' F2 L' D2 L' D B2 R U2 B U r2 f' r' 
3. 53.76 r2 u2 F2 U L2 r2 B L2 r F U2 F D F2 L2 R u2 R' u2 D' B' r' F' u2 f2 L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 f2 F' B2 U' F2 U2 B' u2 r 
4. 58.95 u F R2 U2 u D R u' F f' R2 D U' R' F2 u' R' U' B R r B2 U R' u2 F2 U' r' R f u U' f2 D r' F2 D f2 U F2 
5. 55.58 D F' f2 L2 r U' F' D2 f2 L' r' B2 r' U' R r' u2 L2 D2 U' f L2 F u' r B' U2 F' U2 u' F B R2 D U2 L2 U2 F' r2 U 
6. 1:01.33 L2 u2 B2 u' f U' D' u2 F' u' f' R F2 R' u' f' U' f D' f' R2 L2 r B' u R' D' B2 r' L f2 u r f u' r R U F D' 
7. 1:00.10 D' r' f' L2 R' B U2 f' D' r R U' r D2 B' L U B f r U r' U L2 B' r' B u2 F2 U' f2 r2 U2 f r' U B2 u R' U 
8. 1:01.86 D L D' r2 f' L f B2 L2 R2 r2 U2 u' f2 D' B2 L u D2 r' D R r U2 f' U' R' f2 L U2 u2 D r' R2 u' B2 F' f' R' r2 
9. (1:04.35) F' r' D r2 L' f R2 U u2 f' r B2 r2 U f2 F D L f2 U' B D F' f2 L2 U' f' L F2 D' u' F U2 R U2 B F2 L' u' r 
10. 55.70 B' u' f' U R r F r2 L2 R F R' f2 D' R' r' L' f u B' D r' F' u r' R2 F' f' B2 R' f' R F2 L F D B2 R L' F2 
11. 1:00.77 L U R' L2 F f D' r' D' R U2 D2 L2 r2 B' u2 F U u r' D' u' r f L' B f F L2 B R D2 L' D' F' r' f U2 B2 f2 
12. 56.79 r' B2 f' F2 r' f' r' B2 U2 D F2 R D' F2 f r D2 F' f2 R' u2 f r' f D r2 F2 f2 u2 B' r2 D B R' U' L' u2 r D f
*Average of 100:* 1:01.91
1. 1:01.19 B D2 u' r D' f' F' U B f2 R u2 L' u' R' r f' r u2 f' L R U u2 f2 u R2 f' r' F L' u' F' D' r L2 F' U L2 B 
2. 52.32 U B u B2 f U' B2 u F r R U2 L2 r f2 L u2 f D2 L2 f' U2 r2 f L D' u U f L' F2 U r F' r2 f' R2 D2 f U2 
3. 1:01.86 D2 R D' u2 F2 r' D U2 r' f U' L2 u F' u L' U R2 L D' u' F L u' U2 D' f R' u2 B D B D2 B u2 F' r u F R' 
4. 58.48 R D' u' B' U2 D F L' B' u F f' B R2 D u' F' B R r U' f F' D' L' B' F U u2 B' F' L' D2 F' L u L2 r U' f 
5. 57.50 F U2 B' f R' f r' D2 f U2 L2 f2 u' F D f' R D' u f' D2 f2 u D2 F D2 F2 D f' U2 L B D U2 u r' U' L r2 R 
6. 57.06 U' L D2 r u' D2 F2 f' D2 f' D' R' U F f2 U' F D R' D U' L' U2 R' U' B2 L B R' u2 B U' B2 D' r2 f2 R r' B2 r 
7. (50.81) F B' L' f r' U2 F R r2 u' B' f' F U2 R2 D f' U2 u2 D f' F' u R2 r2 B U' B u' r2 F' r' B' u D' r' R' U2 u' L2 
8. 1:08.69 U2 f' F' U2 R2 L' u' f2 r' L R2 B' L R2 f' D' L' r' D2 f F' R2 B u D R2 F2 R f' U u' f' B2 R L' r B R' F2 U2 
9. 55.71 R' f2 r2 U F' B u2 D' F B' f2 D u' R2 f' u2 R2 r u2 f L' u U F' U' B2 u B2 f' U2 B' f2 r B r2 L f' B' u' U 
10. 59.72 R r2 U R2 f2 U2 D' B2 u2 F R F' U F r' F' f2 u' D' F' R2 L f D2 r' L2 R' D L2 R2 u r' f F B' D' B' u' r2 F' 
11. (1:14.90) F2 D2 u2 r2 L R2 D r' u F' U' D' B' u' L f u U2 L2 D r2 B F' f' U F B' U' B U' D B' L' r' D' R F D B2 f2 
12. 1:02.64 U D2 B' r B2 r F D2 u' r2 f2 L' R u r2 L' u' F D2 u' U2 F L' r' D' L2 u2 D2 B2 R2 r f' L B' D B L' U' D' r 
13. 1:01.91 f B L r2 R' D' B' D' f u r' u' R f' B2 D' u2 U' f D2 u2 f2 D' L' r' U' R' U2 r' D2 F' B2 D2 F2 u2 f F2 U u' F'
14. 1:05.30 f2 D r2 B f' L2 f2 r L2 U2 L D2 U' F2 r2 F' D2 r' D' F' U' B' L f2 U2 u D2 B' U2 L D R2 L' D' u' r' B' L' D2 B' 
15. 1:07.41 D2 R u' r2 D2 B r f r D' r' u' F2 R2 f R2 F L' u B2 F2 D2 B R' B L' U2 D r' f' R2 U' B2 R' u' r R2 D2 R2 u' 
16. (1:19.17) r' R f' u r' B' u2 L' r R' U' r' U L2 F' B f' L2 F u' D' r L f L2 f L2 F L f' U2 D u' f' r' F' f L F U 
17. 1:06.62 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 u' r' f F r' f u U2 B u f2 R D2 B' f' r u2 f D R2 f F' R D' R' U2 R f R2 r' B' f2 F2 D' F 
18. 58.24 U' R' F2 r' u' U B' u U' r F' L2 F r2 u' f2 F u L' B U' f' u2 D' r' u2 U L2 f' U' F2 u r' L R f u r U R 
19. 1:03.83+ F B' R u U D L2 u U2 B F' f' U R' B2 u B2 U' F' r2 D' B F' u L' D' F f u2 f2 r u' R u2 R L' r2 u2 U2 B' 
20. 1:10.98 r' B r' U' f2 R U u2 B' D' F' U B2 U2 B r' u2 B' u B u f R r' U2 R r2 B2 R F B' L2 R2 f R r u2 r2 u' U' 
21. 55.59 r2 f U2 B2 R L2 B' R D' R' U2 u B' U' B L D u2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L u2 L' f u F2 R F' f' U' L' f2 U L f2 r2 
22. 1:02.66 D F' B2 u' D' L2 D' f U2 f2 L' D2 R2 B R' B' F' R' F B' R D2 u2 B2 R F' f U2 u R' B' R' L U2 L f' U r' B2 r2 
23. 1:08.34 f D2 r2 L u2 r2 f' u' L' B r' F2 u B' f2 R2 F U2 r' f2 F2 r R2 L2 f' R' F' B2 U' B u' f' u U2 D' L D' f' r2 D 
24. 1:01.97 f' U2 r R B' F2 U2 F R D' L r2 B' r u' B D U' r2 D F' r' R' f2 R2 u L2 r R2 D2 L r' F2 f D2 L f2 L' B' F 
25. 56.58 B L u r' L u' f2 F u' D R u F D' L2 R F B2 R' F2 B u2 U' B2 L' B2 F2 u' D L2 u2 f r F2 D' L r B' r L 
26. 56.07 U' r D' U' B R B L r2 F' D2 u2 F L f F R' U D F' R2 L2 r2 u' L2 u2 R F u' R2 D' R f D u r B2 D' L' D 
27. 59.78 L R r B2 U' r2 B2 u' D' U2 r2 u r U2 R B D' U2 B' F D' r R' u2 r2 f R f2 D' F2 L D' L2 r U D R' L2 D2 u 
28. 59.67 u' R' f L U R2 D U u' F B r2 R2 D2 r' u f u' R2 f' B' F2 U F' R2 U' L f2 R D' r' f u2 f2 B2 F' r' U2 F2 D' 
29. 56.21 L2 u2 r2 B u2 F' r2 D2 f' u F U' L f L' R' r F' f2 R D' L f' U L' B u2 F B L B F U2 D2 R B2 f2 L B r 
30. 1:09.01 L2 B2 F2 r2 f D2 B' L2 r2 D2 U' f' u D' B D' u R f L' D' B' r2 U F2 D U2 B2 R' U' r2 L2 R' F2 R B2 f2 U r2 R 
31. 55.33 R2 F' R U2 R' B' f R' U' D L r2 u' U' B' D' R2 F R' f L' B2 f R' U D' L B R2 B D' r L2 D f F' u B' L' D2 
32. 57.12 f' U2 B' L' U' r2 u' R r u2 D2 B' L f2 D F2 R2 f2 F' u2 f R U2 r D F f R' F' r R' D' F2 B' u2 D L D' B r 
33. 1:12.77 u L' f2 U2 D B' R' F' D' F' U' B r' F' r F2 u U R U L D2 B R' D B2 F2 r2 F U' B' r2 B F f2 u' F' r2 u2 U' 
34. 1:07.47 R2 U F R2 B f' L f L' f F2 U2 D R B2 L U2 F' u' r2 L f' L' R2 r' u L' f' u B2 u2 B R2 U2 L' F' r' R2 f' R' 
35. 1:04.15 B' L' f' r' f' r' B' R' u' L' f' D2 B U' L' r' B' L' R' f u2 R D2 U' r D' R' u2 U2 B F R' B' F2 u2 r' f2 u f U' 
36. 55.44 B2 R' B F' L D' B r u2 f' u' D2 U' F' U u r R' B2 f D U u B' u r2 F L f' r2 R2 L' f2 L' f B2 r2 f' R2 r' 
37. 1:04.39 F' f u f2 u' U r u' B2 r2 L D2 R2 D B' f r L2 R U' f r F' r' f D f' R2 U' u2 F' D' F2 f2 R2 r' B r' L F' 
38. 59.33 D' U2 f' F B D' f2 R2 L2 D R2 u2 R U' L' B' r L' u2 F r' f2 D' u2 B2 R' L' B' L' F2 L' D2 B R2 f2 B' u' F' D2 f2 
39. 56.19 U2 F2 f r2 B2 L D2 F2 f2 R r' L2 u2 f' r' D B' u2 f2 R2 U' B' U f' R2 f B F r' F' r D r' L' R' B F2 L2 f r' 
40. 1:13.06 r2 u2 r' D f' U L' B2 F' D' r2 D2 L f' D' u' L2 u U L2 D2 U2 f2 B2 u L' B f' L U' u B2 U' F' f' D B' D2 r F 
41. 1:05.95 U' D2 B2 r2 L' D' B2 u2 D' L2 F2 r2 B F L r D B R' L' u2 f2 F' L D' R r2 F2 B r2 L2 U D L' R' r D2 B2 f2 u 
42. 1:06.37 D u L D f' B' F2 D B2 u L F' R' f D' F2 D R F B' R r' B2 U D L r D2 B' r L' D2 u2 r f2 L' U L2 F D2 
43. 1:13.07 F2 f R' F2 r2 R2 F D2 B' R' F2 u' U' R u2 r F' u2 f2 B2 F2 r R' L B' F U2 R' F2 U u R D2 U u' F2 R U' D' R' 
44. 57.23 R U' D2 u' B L f' R2 f2 D2 u' F L' R2 B2 u' R F' f u' F2 L' U' f U' r2 f D' B2 f2 D2 B r2 F2 L2 r' D B2 U2 B 
45. (51.52) L2 B' L f L' U' f D' R2 F2 L2 f' R2 u2 B2 f' r' f2 U2 B2 F2 r' f2 D2 R B' u2 f2 D f2 u F' U f2 L' B' L' R2 f2 B 
46. 1:13.52 u' F f R2 B' f2 u' D' L' D' F2 R' U2 r F2 f2 r' L2 u2 F' B' L' F2 R u2 L' F R r2 D' R2 r f' F u R' L f D2 U 
47. (51.46) B2 F' D2 U' F' B2 f2 R' B2 r D2 r R u B u2 U D' B D' f' D' U R' U' F' U' R' u' B L F' u2 R' f R L D f F 
48. 1:02.23 f2 B' U D2 f2 D2 F' U F u2 R' F' U' D F' D L2 r2 U F2 B r F' r2 D f2 B2 L R2 f2 R' B2 u2 D2 f F' u D L' f' 
49. (1:26.83) F' r' f' F2 U2 L D2 R' u B f' R2 L' D2 B2 R B' F2 R f B' U2 F B2 f2 u' B u f u2 L' D2 R2 f L2 r' u' R F R 
50. 1:02.13 f r f F' B2 u2 r2 B R' L2 u2 r' L F' u2 r' f B2 F2 R2 L' u r R2 L' U F2 D L' R D2 f' u' L2 f L' B' L2 u' r' 
51. 58.70 U D r' U' u' B2 U B2 f L2 U' D' L' f L u' U' r' R F D r' R' F B' R' u' R' u D' R2 B R' B2 F D R r2 B2 r' 
52. 1:04.43 R2 r' f u' R2 U B' r u' U r U D f B2 U u B2 f2 L' B f2 U R' F2 r2 L u2 f' F r2 U2 u D2 B' F2 R' L' u r' 
53. 55.87 L2 R' U2 D' R' L2 D2 U' u f' F L B D F' B f2 r2 R2 f2 L f2 L' u F2 B U' L F' R2 D' R' B2 u2 B' F U' R2 u2 R2 
54. 56.23 U D2 B U2 f F U r' U r' U2 f B' F2 U2 R' r' L' f2 U' F L' F' f r' D2 F f R u U R' B2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 D' U 
55. 1:02.55 r2 F' B' U F r' B' R' D' r F D2 r2 U f' D R u' B' u' L2 u2 f L2 F R' u U2 L' r R' D2 F2 D' L2 u' U' R' D' R' 
56. 1:08.26 F' B' U R F2 U' B2 F' u' D2 F B D' r' D2 R2 F2 B' r2 R' B f2 L' f2 B' r' F' R' L r' U2 u' f L' B2 F f2 U' r' R2 
57. 1:05.87 R2 D2 L2 r2 U R F f2 D' U2 f2 L r2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 r2 B' U F2 D2 R u f' L' u2 F D' L U f D2 L f' B2 R' D 
58. (49.04) u2 F B U2 D F u' U' L F U' u2 r' U' R' B u' F' D' u2 B' r2 R2 D' F' U' B2 L2 f2 D U2 r' B' L2 D2 F' u B R' F 
59. 1:01.38 U f R2 D2 r f2 L2 f' U f' B2 R F2 f2 L U' f F' u' R2 B u2 f' R L2 D2 L' r' F2 f2 D F' r f u L2 u' r' F2 B 
60. 53.87 u R2 D' u f' L F2 U F f' B L2 f' r U r' f B2 R' u2 B' R L' f' r2 L' R2 D' r2 B r F r' U2 D' F' u L2 f2 U' 
61. 1:03.36 D2 U B' f2 F2 L r D2 u2 r2 U2 L u' U R' U2 u' F' R2 U D L u R L U' f2 u2 f' R' B r L2 U u' f R2 B' u R' 
62. 1:06.42 u' f L' F' D F B2 u2 r2 u2 D' U L2 u B2 L2 r' u2 r2 B' F2 r F' r D' f u2 F R2 D' r' L u2 R B' F f L' B' U2 
63. 1:01.36 R2 u' f2 D r F B2 f2 r' R' u f' u2 D' f2 F R' U D F' B' U F f L2 R r' f F' R F2 L B L' R B' L B' r u2 
64. 1:10.31 f2 r u2 L2 D2 R' L r' F' R2 B2 D2 f2 B2 r f R2 U r R2 L2 U' R' r2 u L' B R U2 R' f' D2 R2 B2 D2 r2 D2 U2 R2 r2 
65. 57.75 L2 u f2 R2 u r' f B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R' f2 L' B D' u U R' r2 f D u r' u R F' B r f' R2 B U2 L2 R B2 L' r2 
66. 1:00.75 r2 u f' B2 u2 L r D' f2 R D2 r F' f U R' U R2 U L u' U R2 L' u2 F2 U' D2 B' L u U2 f' L' D F2 U2 R L' F 
67. 53.33 F' f2 B U' r' u D2 B2 r R B' D2 u r B' r' U2 r2 f2 B R' B2 u D' U2 R' f' F2 L' D2 L' D B2 R U2 B U r2 f' r' 
68. 53.76 r2 u2 F2 U L2 r2 B L2 r F U2 F D F2 L2 R u2 R' u2 D' B' r' F' u2 f2 L2 F' D2 R2 B R2 f2 F' B2 U' F2 U2 B' u2 r 
69. 58.95 u F R2 U2 u D R u' F f' R2 D U' R' F2 u' R' U' B R r B2 U R' u2 F2 U' r' R f u U' f2 D r' F2 D f2 U F2 
70. 55.58 D F' f2 L2 r U' F' D2 f2 L' r' B2 r' U' R r' u2 L2 D2 U' f L2 F u' r B' U2 F' U2 u' F B R2 D U2 L2 U2 F' r2 U 
71. 1:01.33 L2 u2 B2 u' f U' D' u2 F' u' f' R F2 R' u' f' U' f D' f' R2 L2 r B' u R' D' B2 r' L f2 u r f u' r R U F D' 
72. 1:00.10 D' r' f' L2 R' B U2 f' D' r R U' r D2 B' L U B f r U r' U L2 B' r' B u2 F2 U' f2 r2 U2 f r' U B2 u R' U 
73. 1:01.86 D L D' r2 f' L f B2 L2 R2 r2 U2 u' f2 D' B2 L u D2 r' D R r U2 f' U' R' f2 L U2 u2 D r' R2 u' B2 F' f' R' r2 
74. 1:04.35 F' r' D r2 L' f R2 U u2 f' r B2 r2 U f2 F D L f2 U' B D F' f2 L2 U' f' L F2 D' u' F U2 R U2 B F2 L' u' r 
75. 55.70 B' u' f' U R r F r2 L2 R F R' f2 D' R' r' L' f u B' D r' F' u r' R2 F' f' B2 R' f' R F2 L F D B2 R L' F2 
76. 1:00.77 L U R' L2 F f D' r' D' R U2 D2 L2 r2 B' u2 F U u r' D' u' r f L' B f F L2 B R D2 L' D' F' r' f U2 B2 f2 
77. 56.79 r' B2 f' F2 r' f' r' B2 U2 D F2 R D' F2 f r D2 F' f2 R' u2 f r' f D r2 F2 f2 u2 B' r2 D B R' U' L' u2 r D f 
78. (1:19.30) r' u' L F' L' U2 f2 D' F2 f' r' L f' u L r' R F2 u L r F f' u' R2 U R2 L f D r R B2 r L2 R2 U2 B' R2 u' 
79. 58.90 f2 B' U2 F2 R' r f u2 U L' F' u D L' B2 U' u2 L' r' f F' R f' L2 F' R' r2 F u2 L2 F u2 f B' D2 r2 u2 R L2 u' 
80. 56.08 f u2 B U2 D' B2 U2 B2 r2 R L f r' B F U B2 D2 u2 F2 u2 F2 r2 u2 L' D' r2 u' F' u' r2 D2 f D U2 u f2 R' L2 u 
81. 58.77 R L2 D' R F' R2 r' B2 F2 r2 u2 R' U2 f u2 R' F2 u D R2 L' B' R2 u2 f2 L R2 u2 U2 f' D' u2 r2 U L2 B2 f U R' L' 
82. 1:02.15 u2 U' B2 f' L' f U' u' f2 u R D' f' D' L D' U R' r' u2 B2 u B' u' f2 F R' f' B2 U r2 L2 D U r2 F U r U2 B2 
83. 1:07.57 u R2 f' D' U2 f D2 r2 L F' D f2 u2 U2 f U R2 D' f' B D r2 R2 u F2 L' r B' u2 F2 f2 U2 L' U r' f L2 D L R2 
84. 56.83 B2 R' B R2 r2 D2 F' B' R f R' f2 L D2 f' F u2 F f2 B R2 B2 f R2 U2 L' B' u2 L2 f F U' r L' B U F2 R L u2 
85. 1:08.24 L' f' u' R2 F' D2 F' L' U' u' L2 u2 f' R' F f R' u2 D F' R2 u2 B2 U' f2 R2 B2 f2 D L R F' R' F f2 D2 r2 u' F U 
86. 59.23 U' f' L2 F' R2 r2 u B' R2 f' B' R D2 L2 F f B R f' F' U2 u F B r2 L2 B L u U2 R2 L' u r f L' f F' B' L 
87. 53.47 R f2 U F r F2 D' r f u' D' F r D' u' L' u' D' R B F2 D2 r U B' R u R r2 D' R F2 U f U2 F' U F2 r2 f' 
88. 1:07.14 B U2 r2 f2 F2 L' U2 B2 R f' R D2 f2 u' L2 D2 R2 B' F2 R B2 R2 L2 f' D R2 r' D2 U' L' R f2 R2 U R F' R f r D2 
89. 1:03.79 L r u' f B2 U D u' R U' u' f' u' L2 F' U D' u2 f' B2 L2 F r2 U' u r' B2 u2 B' F u' r L U r D u' f F2 B' 
90. 59.22 R r2 B u2 r' L' D f F' L r2 R f u' F' L2 B' D' u2 r2 f2 U' r F L2 U' F' U R r' U2 u' L U2 r2 D' u2 r2 U2 D 
91. 57.58 B2 f L' R r B2 R2 L U D' B u2 D' F' R L U r' D R' L' U2 R L D L2 D' u2 r2 R f2 U' R2 U2 R2 L U2 B2 r2 u 
92. 1:09.33 F r2 f' u2 r2 f' u2 r L2 D' B2 r' B L' B' u' f F u2 L' D' u' R f u2 r' U' R f' u f R F2 U u2 B2 R2 U R2 f 
93. 55.83 r' F' B' R' r' F2 u2 U2 F2 f' D L U f F2 U' D2 r u2 r2 F' D f2 r' f R' U' f2 r F2 U r2 B' r2 L f B' F D' F 
94. 1:13.20 f' L2 B' D r2 F' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 f2 D R r2 U' R' F2 f' D' r2 D L2 R2 u2 U B2 L2 R B f' R2 u' B' f' R u' L' F' U2 
95. 1:08.80 D' L' u U r2 R F r' R U2 F' u' B' f' r B2 f u2 L u U' r' u' R' u' L B2 R2 L B' U F R2 F r' F' r' F r2 u2 
96. 1:01.97 F U2 D2 r2 f2 D' r2 R' D2 r' B' L D2 R' D r' u' D' L' R2 D2 u B2 r f' F' L2 B2 R F' B2 R r2 f2 D2 r2 B' F' R2 B' 
97. 59.81 L2 R D B' R2 B2 L' u' R' D2 r' L' u' r' F' B2 r' L2 D u' F r L R2 F B' f r B2 D' R' D2 r' L2 U' F' D' U2 R L 
98. 1:03.01 f' F' L U f2 U2 f2 B2 L2 D f2 u L R D2 L f R U' L2 f D2 B u' U2 D2 R' U F B2 U' F' r' U2 R2 f' D2 L D2 U 
99. (1:15.58) R2 f' L u' F2 R2 r' D2 R' u2 F2 B' r' u2 U L2 B2 U' r L u2 D' L2 B2 D U u2 L' F' R' f B2 R L f F' r2 R2 B r2 
100. 1:12.83 L' F2 f2 D2 U2 R F R' F2 r2 L B L' U' B' u F r' D L' B' r' B2 r' B' D' F B' U2 L u2 D R r f L2 F2 f B' D'

Total Sub-Minute Solves: 44 (Previous PB Ao100: 30)
I'm gonna' knock my official 4x4 results out of the park during my next comp! Next stop: 5x5


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 10, 2017)

12.02 AO100. Felt like it should've been sub 12, but every AO100 has mistakes so I shouldn't whine. I DNFed a few solves by rushing PLL and screwing up, which cost me. Still, pretty happy.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 10, 2017)

meh. last 5 solves make up a 7.02 avg5 fml

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-10
avg of 12: 7.80

Time List:
1. 8.53 F U' L' B D F B2 R' F' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 R 
2. (9.59) R F2 L2 B U' F' R L' F U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F U 
3. 7.47 U' B' D L' D' F' U' B2 U2 L F B2 D2 B D2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F 
4. 6.34 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 F' D2 R' U' L' F' R' B D2 
5. 8.72 L F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 L D U' L R' B D2 L R' 
6. 8.88 F D2 F L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 L B' R2 B' R' B F' L' D L' 
7. 7.99 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' F' R2 B' D' R' F L U2 R 
8. 9.02 U' R2 L D' R U2 F U' D B' U2 R2 L2 F' D2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 
9. 7.34 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R' U L B2 D' F' R D' B 
10. 6.76 F U R2 U2 L' F' L F R B' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F R2 L2 B U2 
11. 6.94 B' L' U F' U2 B' U' R' F B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' 
12. (6.16) B2 U F2 B L U2 R2 D F2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L F2 L' F


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 11, 2017)

2PB AND THIRD SUB 7 WOOT
6.84 R' U' R2 L2 B' L' U2 L D F R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L2
x2
B' L' U F2 R' D2 //cross
U' L' U L //F2L-1
U' R U2 R' L U' L' //F2L-2
y' U R' U' R U' y R U R' //F2L-3
U R' U' R //F2L-4
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U2
In hindsight, if I had done the sune from the back left, I would have saved two AUFs and it probably would have been a PB.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 11, 2017)

I guess I haven't checked my TPS for any solves for a while cos this isn't bad:

Time List:
1. 9.67 R2 D' U' F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U R B D2 B L2 B2 F' L B2 F
71 moves / 9.67 seconds =

7.342295760082730093071354705274043433 TPS


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 11, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I guess I haven't checked my TPS for any solves for a while cos this isn't bad:
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 9.67 R2 D' U' F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U R B D2 B L2 B2 F' L B2 F
> ...


71??? Wow.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 11, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 71??? Wow.


I had long cases in F2L like Triple sexy and stuff, also had a Z perm for PLL.

But WOOOAH unintentionally double X cross!!!!!! I only got 8.06 rip me and my last layer (((((
8.06 U L2 F' D2 L2 B F' U2 B L2 U2 D L2 U2 L' D' F2 L2 F'
For cross, do z2 y' L F2 D' F2 D2 and that keyholed in 2 at the back.
Dont ask how I solved the remaining two F2L pairs... it was bad


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 11, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I had long cases in F2L like Triple sexy and stuff, also had a Z perm for PLL.
> 
> But WOOOAH unintentionally double X cross!!!!!! I only got 8.06 rip me and my last layer (((((
> 8.06 U L2 F' D2 L2 B F' U2 B L2 U2 D L2 U2 L' D' F2 L2 F'
> ...


I managed to not even sub-9 that :3


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 11, 2017)

YO front pbs but not ao100 cause i'll do that later
F2L is so hard when there are orange pieces on the right and red pieces on the left. Surprisingly, eo is really easy even with the different front; I'm normally YB.

single
best: 10.05
worst: 18.93
mean of 3
current: 15.39 (σ = 1.56)
best: 12.21 (σ = 2.04)
avg of 5
current: 15.44 (σ = 0.67)
* best: 12.55 (σ = 1.30)*
avg of 12
current: 15.33 (σ = 1.45)
best: 14.07 (σ = 1.56)
*11.05, 11.01, 14.55, 13.11, 13.47*, 13.99, 13.95, 17.60, 16.77, 15.34, 15.34, 13.13
avg of 50
current: 14.95 (σ = 1.45)
best: 14.95 (σ = 1.45)


Reconstruction for the ten
y R' F2 U' D' L' U2 R' U2 F L2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L'

x2
L2 R' F L D' // EOLine
U R2 U2 R // RB Block
U R U R' U2 R U R' // RF Block
U' L' U L // LF Block
U' L U2 L' U L U L' // LB Block
U' L' R U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' // COLL
U2 M2' U M U2 M' U M2 U // EPLL

49 STM
rip sub-10 because of a stupid LL.
Sune cp recog isn't that bad, I just suck at it.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 11, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> YB front pbs... I'm normally YB.


You mean YO front?


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 11, 2017)

Sub-3:00 on megaminx. I just bought a Galaxy a few hours ago, and it is _so much better_ than my old megaminx, wow. (It did come with the caps for one edge piece missing, which is ???, but thankfully the box came with spare caps.)

Now to practise megaminx enough to get to sub-2:30! (I probably should study for my finals instead of dodecahedroning, though.)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-11
avg of 12: 2:58.44

Time List:
3:13.58, 3:11.65, (2:44.20), 2:45.96, (3:13.97), 3:00.81, 2:45.38, 2:47.68, 3:08.10, 3:02.60, 2:45.84, 3:02.74


----------



## Odysseus (Apr 11, 2017)

PB 9.73

Obviously good for me but the solution was quite inefficient

U L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L' B' R' D' L2 F' D' U

x2
R D F y' F // cross
R U' R' R' U2 R d' L' U L //1st pair
R U' R' U' R U2 R' r' U' R U M' //2nd pair
U2 R U2 R' U' L U L' //3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'//4th pair
f (sexy) f' U' (sune)//OLL
U //AUF


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 11, 2017)

megaminx

39.45 4th best + a few 40.xy's
46.20 PB avg12
47.72 PB avg50
48.13 PB avg100


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 12, 2017)

first OH solve of the day
WTF
3 move LSE

15.09 F L' U2 F' U2 R D2 L' F2 U' L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B D2 B2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 12, 2017)

6.99 3x3 single! Been a while since my last sub 7 

And FINALLY SUB-1:30 ON 5x5! 
1:28.79 ao12
1:25.14 ao5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 12, 2017)

megaminx PB's

42.94 mo3
43.46 avg5
46.19 avg12
47.52 avg50
*47.98 avg100
*
edit: *47.75 avg100* ^_^


----------



## kemuat (Apr 12, 2017)

Got my PB of 16.95 on 3x3.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Took me forever to break this pb, so many close calls and fails made it that much better to actually beat. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-12
avg of 12: 9.01
Time List:
1. 9.21 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L F' D U2 R' B U2 R' D2 R' D2 
2. 9.18 L U2 D' L' U2 R F2 L' U2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 
3. 9.34 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D U' R D2 R2 B U' R2 U2 
4. 8.84 B U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L R' D B2 R B2 F' L2 D2 
5. 9.82 F D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D U2 R U B2 L2 U B' R' U L U' 
6. (8.17) D2 L F2 L2 R D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R B D' L U R' D U B' R2 D2 
7. 8.52 B' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 D' R D U B' F' R' D' L R 
8. 8.19 R2 D' F' R2 D2 F B2 U' R' F2 L D2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 L U' 
9. 8.63 D2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D R' F U F' L2 D R B U2 
10. 9.56 D2 U2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B' R2 D2 R' U' B' F' D' L U2 R2 F' 
11. (11.23) U2 L2 R F2 L R2 D2 L' B2 F R' F' R2 F D2 U R2 D L' 
12. 8.75 U B D' B' U' B' R L' U F U2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 13, 2017)

Damn.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-12
...
20. 7.21 B L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F D2 F' L B' U' B2 U L B2 U2 R' 
...
48. 7.18 F' R' F2 R2 F L' F2 R2 D' B' D2 B R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F' R 

Randomly killed it with those two. The average of 50 was 10.65, which is pretty solid but still 0.27 off my best, although my best was completely out of nowhere


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 13, 2017)

Whoooooa, first ten, ever, and it's with a non-ZBLL 1LLL.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-13
single: 10.96

Time List:
1. 10.96 L2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 D' R' D2 U R B' L2 R' F2 U2 Uw'


Spoiler: reconstruction



Er, this might be completely wrong for the F2L, but at least the block and LL are correct.

x' y
(U' D') L F' L' // 222
x' R U R F' U2 // xcross
x2 U R U' R' U R U' // second slot
x2 R' U2 R U R' U2 // third slot
U R' U' R U R' U' // last slot
z' U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' U' // ELL



E: also, PB rolling Ao100 of 17.77. The 93rd scramble actually had a full 222 block in it (!), but I only got a 15.x out of it, derp.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-13
avg of 100: 17.77

Time List:
1. (10.96) L2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 D' R' D2 U R B' L2 R' F2 U2 Uw'
2. 20.77 L' B R2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 D' F' U R' F U R2 D L Rw2 Uw
3. (22.21+) L F' R' U2 L B2 D' L' D' F R2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B U2 F R2 Rw Uw2
4. 16.60 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B U2 B R D F2 D' F R2 F' U' F L' Rw Uw
5. 19.05 L D B2 D2 R' D2 F U' L2 B D2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 D Rw2 Uw2
6. 19.86 R F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 R F2 U2 R' U L D F D' F' L2 B U' R' Fw' Uw
7. (22.69) L' F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 B D L' B2 D' R2 B' R' D2 Fw Uw
8. 16.38 U' B R' U B L D R2 D B L F2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 D2 R' B2 L' Rw2 Uw2
9. 15.07 R' D2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 D R2 F2 U B L D' F2 R2 B' F U' R'
10. 16.78 B D R' D' L2 F2 R F' L2 F2 U2 R2 L F2 R' B2 D2 B' Rw'
11. 15.26 R L F U' B' L D' B2 D' B D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
12. 20.59 B D2 R2 U' F' R L' F R' D2 B2 L' D2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 U' Rw2
13. 17.02 D U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 F' R D' B2 U B F' U2 L2 Rw'
14. 20.95 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' B' F' D' B' F' R2 U R' U B Rw2 Uw'
15. 14.45 D B U' F2 D' F' B' U2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 Rw2
16. 15.93 B2 L' F2 L2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L B' D2 U2 L D' U B U F L Fw Uw'
17. 16.90 R2 B' R' F L2 U2 D2 R' F U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw2
18. 20.42 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L' D F2 R B' F' L' D2 U2 Uw
19. 17.60 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L' D' L F R' D2 R2 U2 L Fw'
20. 16.48 R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B' U L2 B' D' B' L F2 R' U2 Rw' Uw
21. 18.07 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' R' U' B2 U2 F' L' B' U L2 Uw2
22. 15.82 L2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 B R D' B' R2 F2 L' B2 F U' Rw2 Uw2
23. 18.47 U' D2 B L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 L' U' B' F2 D' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
24. 17.06 U B' L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 F2 D' F R' F D2 L2 D2 U Uw
25. 14.87 L2 F R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 F D2 F2 U' R2 B' L B F2 U F' L' U Fw' Uw2
26. 19.69 R' L2 B' L' D' F R B' U2 B U' R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
27. 17.26 R' F U2 F2 L' U' F2 D' R U2 D F2 R2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 Fw' Uw
28. 21.24 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' L B U B' D R F2 D' R2 Rw2 Uw2
29. (13.74) D2 F L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 B2 D R' D' F' D L' B L R2 Fw' Uw'
30. 21.15 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 B' D' R D' U B F L2 D2 L'
31. 13.86 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 D B' U2 L' B U B2 D2 L2 R2 Uw2
32. 17.79 F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' F' D2 U' L2 D' R' U R B' Rw' Uw2
33. 15.70 D B' R2 F' U2 B U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F2 R U' L' D2 F' R F' U Rw2 Uw2
34. 18.82 L2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R D' L' D' U F R2 U R U' Uw'
35. (13.44) B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 U' L' U L2 U' L D2 R F Rw2 Uw
36. 13.76 L2 B2 L' F D R F' B L' D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 Fw Uw2
37. 15.72 R2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' B' U L R' U F' L' D L2 Rw'
38. 20.07 R2 L' U' L' U2 F D' R L' F2 D L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 Fw Uw2
39. 20.04 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 D' F' U2 R' D' U' B D' U' Fw Uw
40. 18.21 F' L2 U' F2 U L2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 U' R B D' F' U' F' Fw Uw2
41. 17.25 F' L2 R2 B L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 R' D' L' F' D' R2 B2 D2 R' Rw'
42. 18.87 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 B F2 R2 F2 L B' F L' F R D' F2 L2 Rw Uw'
43. 19.42 U2 D2 R' L2 F B2 R' B2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 D F2 U B2 R' Uw2
44. 19.13 D' F U R2 L B L' U F' U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw
45. 17.00 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D U' R' B' U2 L' D' Rw
46. 20.75 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D B2 U2 R' B' D2 R F2 Fw' Uw
47. 18.48 D' L2 B' U' F L' B2 D2 R D2 R2 D F2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 Rw2
48. 20.43 L F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 B U2 R' B D L D2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
49. 18.06 U' D2 F U' L' B R' D' R2 F' D F2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D Uw2
50. 17.24 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D L2 F U F R' B' U F U2 B2 F Fw Uw2
51. 16.61 L R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 R' B2 U' F' R2 Fw'
52. 15.81 D2 L' U2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 F D2 B2 U F' U2 R' B U' Fw
53. 17.87 D F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 R B' D2 L2 F U R D2 F D2 Fw' Uw'
54. 13.82 D2 L F' B' R' L2 U2 F U B2 R L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 L' Fw' Uw2
55. 19.29 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 D B D' L' B2 U' F' U' R D' L2 Rw
56. 19.84 B U' R' L' F2 B2 D2 F L' F D2 R2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2
57. (12.88) B2 L2 D L2 B2 U R B F L2 F R2 U F' R F Fw
58. 19.91 B D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B L2 B' R D2 R2 U L R2 U2 B2 D Rw2 Uw
59. 18.53 D2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F U B L D L' R' F' D' F' Rw2 Uw'
60. 16.42 R' D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L' R' U' B U' R' D2 B' L Rw' Uw'
61. 17.95 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D' B2 R' B' R U2 F' U' F' Fw Uw
62. (23.62) R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L' U' L R B L' F U2 F' R2 Rw2 Uw2
63. 16.01 F' R' F' U B2 L U2 D2 L' F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 Fw
64. (22.82) R' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' D F' L B' R2 F' D2 R Rw' Uw'
65. 15.97 B' F' U2 B' D2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 F2 U R' F L U L' B U' L' F' Rw' Uw'
66. 19.55 B D2 R' U B2 U2 B D B2 U2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 D2 B' Uw'
67. 20.50 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D U B2 D' R2 F' L R' B' R D' R' F D R Fw Uw2
68. 17.23 U' D2 F L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F L' F U2 R F' R2 U' R2 Uw'
69. 16.74 R2 U L2 D U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R' U' B' D' U B F' L2 D2 B' Uw
70. 17.77 R F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' L' U2 B L' D R' U' B' R2 Rw' Uw2
71. 17.27 L2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 L B2 F' U F D2 R B L' Rw Uw2
72. 20.77 L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L' U F2 L' U2 R2 B' D' U2 L' Uw2
73. 21.78 F R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 U B2 F' L B' D B F2 L2 B' U2 Rw Uw
74. 17.01 L2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 L' D B2 R' B2 D' R2 F U B' Rw
75. 16.95 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 R U F D L' D U Uw
76. 20.64 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R F R2 D' U' R U2 B' U F2 Rw
77. 18.51 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' R' B2 U R' D F L' R D' Uw
78. 16.19 B L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B U2 D' F' L2 B U2 L B2 R' U L2 Fw Uw
79. 16.45 F2 L U2 D' R' L2 F' R B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 D L2 D Rw
80. 18.52 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 L' B' D' R2 B U L2 B' D2 F2 Rw
81. 18.49 F2 U F L' F' U2 R L2 B' D' R2 U L2 D F2 B2 U L2 D L2 Fw' Uw2
82. 16.45 U2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' U' F2 B' L2 R' B2 L B L' F D B2 Uw'
83. 14.86 D' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 L' B' D U2 R2 D' B R' U' Rw2 Uw'
84. 18.17 L U2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F R' D2 R' F2 D F R' Rw2 Uw'
85. 17.03 D R F L U F' L U' F L B2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 Rw' Uw2
86. 19.20 D2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U L2 U L B' F L U' R2 F U' L2 R' Fw' Uw
87. 18.31 D' L2 D2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 F' D' L B L' U' R' B R F' R Rw2 Uw2
88. 15.58 F' L' D' B D2 F L U' D' F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 R' Rw' Uw2
89. 18.56 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 B R B U F' D B' F L D2 Rw2
90. (13.03) R F' U2 F U2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' D' F D' F' L U2 F' Rw2 Uw'
91. 18.29 R D2 F2 L2 F' R2 B U2 B' F2 D2 F2 R F U' R' F U2 R2 F' U Rw'
92. 14.10 F2 D F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D F D R F U B U L' B' F Rw Uw'
93. 15.27 L D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 B R2 D' R2 F' L' D L' B2 U2 Fw Uw
94. 17.88 F2 L' B2 L' F2 R B2 R' D2 L2 B2 D' U L F' D' B L U L2 Rw' Uw2
95. 19.11 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 D B2 L' F D2 B' U' B' U B' Rw Uw
96. 15.24 R' U2 F B' L' B D R U' B' F2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 Rw2
97. 19.89 F2 R F2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 R' B D B' F' D2 U' B2 D2 L R2 Rw2
98. (22.63) L F2 U2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 L' F2 U2 D' L' R2 B L2 B L' B U' L' Rw2 Uw
99. 18.80 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' U' L' U2 R' D' F L2 B' R F2 Rw'
100. 15.50 B2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F U2 D F' L B2 F' D' R2 F' L' Rw2 Uw2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 13, 2017)

finally sub40 on cam


----------



## RonM (Apr 13, 2017)

~One month in:

New 3x3 PB: 41.24 (lucky scramble)
New Ao12: 1:07.13


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 13, 2017)

2-4 relay 49.17 pb
1.65 2x2 ao100 pb


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 14, 2017)

TFW you beat your 3x3 PB, and then beat it again 26 solves later.

11.57 --> 11.48
11.48 --> 10.96

And I managed to reconstruct the 10.96!


D B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 R2 F' R F' L2 U2 L2 B' D F2 // scramble

z2 y' // inspection
R' D' B' F' // cross
R U R' U y' R U' R' // F2L-1
U' L' U L U' y' R U' R' // F2L-2
U2 L' U L // F2L-3
U' y' L' U L U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // PLL

59 HTM / 10.96 seconds = 5.38 TPS


It's weird; three of my most recent PBs have all been 59 moves.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

Justin D. Barker is calling for a total and complete shutdown of Rubik's Cube times entering csTimer until we can figure out what the hell is going on.

avg50: 10.29


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-13
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 7.84
worst: 16.94

mean of 3
current: 9.24 (σ = 1.14)
best: 9.07 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 9.69 (σ = 0.31)
best: 9.31 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 12
current: 9.92 (σ = 0.41)
best: 9.92 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 50
current: 10.29 (σ = 1.01)
best: 10.29 (σ = 1.01)

Average: 10.29 (σ = 1.01)
Mean: 10.37

Time List:
1. 9.83 D' L F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' F2 L2 F' D F2 D 
2. 9.45 B2 R' L F' D' B D' L' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R' 
3. 9.61 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U L2 U R B' F2 R' D' B' F' R U' 
4. 9.50 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 F2 U F2 D2 F L' U2 L2 D' F' D' B D' R 
5. 10.87 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' R D F2 U F D2 B2 R 
6. 8.82 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' B F' L2 B2 R' F R' 
7. 7.90 D2 L U L2 F R' B2 R' D2 R2 U' B2 U D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L 
8. 10.47 U2 D F' L U F2 U R2 B U2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 L B2 L' 
9. 12.30 U2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F R D' L' U2 B F U L2 D' U' 
10. 8.65 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R D F2 L2 R2 F D' R2 
11. 16.94+ L F' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 L B U' R' F2 L U2 L2 
12. 9.69 U2 R2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F' L B2 U R B2 L U' F2 R' 
13. 11.70 L D' L2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R B' U' L2 B2 L' R2 F U2 
14. 11.68 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D R' B D' U' B' L2 F2 U' 
15. 10.90 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F U L' D2 B D2 R' F2 U' R' 
16. 9.99 F2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F' R' D L2 B2 F2 U R' F' D 
17. 11.35 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 L B F' D2 R' B' L' U' B' L2 
18. 9.24 L B2 U R2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 D' R2 B' R F D' R2 
19. 9.04 L' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' F' D2 U F2 L' U F U' R F' D 
20. 9.42 F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 D B' U2 R B' U F L D' L2 
21. 12.17+ L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 L B' R D2 B U B' L' D R' 
22. 9.66 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' D' U F2 U' R' U 
23. 9.75 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B D2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 D L B L' F' R' U2 
24. 11.69 U2 D' R' L' D L U' L D U2 F' U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' 
25. 7.84 D2 B U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 F U' B' F D' R2 U B D R 
26. 10.80 R' U2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L D' R2 F U' F2 R' U2 B 
27. 9.64 R2 B' R2 L' U' F R' B2 D U2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B D2 R2 D' 
28. 10.29 L2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 R F' U2 B2 R' F D2 F2 U B2 
29. 9.92 B L D F' D2 F2 R' F L U F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' D2 L2 U' B' 
30. 10.36 F2 D L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R U' L D' R F' R2 B L D2 
31. 12.08+ F2 D2 F2 R' B' L' D R' B' U F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' 
32. 11.29 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' B' U2 L B' D' L 
33. 12.63 D L' U2 R' D2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 L' F' D' B2 U' B' L' F' R2 D2 
34. 9.13 R U2 B L2 D2 F L2 U2 B L2 U2 B U' B2 L B' U F D' F R' 
35. 12.15 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F R U' B2 R' U L B' R2 B2 
36. 12.56 U2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 R B2 L U2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 R' B D L' F' 
37. 10.49 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 R B2 R' U F' R' B L2 F R2 B2 D 
38. 9.32 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R D2 L F R' D L2 B2 F' 
39. 9.85 U B2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' F' R F' R U' B R2 B2 
40. 10.38 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F D L' B2 L R U' B D F2 
41. 10.26 L' F D2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' U2 D' L2 F D' L F2 D' L' 
42. 12.23 R' U L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 F' L' R' F' U' B D2 U' F' 
43. 10.04 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 F' U' L' D L2 F' R F2 R D2 
44. 9.15 F2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F' D' R2 B' U R B' L2 D2 F2 
45. 10.10 B R2 D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 R B2 L2 U R F2 D U2 F D' L 
46. 9.78 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L' B2 D B' D L F' U L B' 
47. 9.93 R F' L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 R' F R D' R2 U B 
48. 10.32 U' D L' B' L' D F2 L U' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 F D2 
49. 8.04 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D B2 L B' U' B2 L' U2 B2 U B' L2 
50. 9.34 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R' F' L' U F2 D L B L U'


25-25 split between sub- and sup-10s. Wow.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 14, 2017)

9.58 clock ao5 whew

But my global avg is still only 11.8 or slightly lower


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 14, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Now to practise megaminx enough to get to sub-2:30!



This took less time than I expected.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-14
solves/total: 20/20

single
best: 2:09.76
worst: 2:45.58

avg of 12
current: 2:24.31 (σ = 9.43)
best: 2:23.75 (σ = 9.64)

Average: 2:23.04 (σ = 8.80)
Mean: 2:23.50

Time List:
2:15.55, 2:20.42, 2:17.36, 2:10.01, 2:34.98, 2:24.05, 2:31.15, 2:18.04, 2:32.59, 2:40.83, 2:16.23, 2:31.77, 2:23.48, 2:45.58, 2:09.76, 2:29.85, 2:19.04, 2:15.45, 2:10.18, 2:23.62


----------



## Meow (Apr 14, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> 1.65 2x2 ao100 pb


We're tied!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 14, 2017)

7x7 PBs after loosening my yuxin 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-14
solves/total: 35/35

single
best: 3:51.14
worst: 4:47.93

mean of 3
current: 4:22.31 (σ = 24.87)
best: 3:55.89 (σ = 7.14)

avg of 5
current: 4:27.31 (σ = 14.48)
best: 4:02.20 (σ = 8.98)

avg of 12
current: 4:12.84 (σ = 14.04)
best: 4:09.34 (σ = 9.15)

Average: 4:18.14 (σ = 13.55)
Mean: 4:18.24


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 14, 2017)

8.91 blue cross avg100

color neutral progress


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> 8.91 blue cross avg100
> 
> color neutral progress


we should race when you do your next cross


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-14
avg of 5: 6.864

Time List:
1. (7.355) U' D' F' L F' L' B' R' F B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 D' R2 B2 D2 B 
2. 6.922 R' F' R2 U2 F L2 B D' F L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D 
3. (6.542) D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 R D2 R2 D' L' F' L' D2 F L 
4. 6.909 F D2 L B2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 L U' F' L2 F' R D2 L2 D 
5. 6.762 D B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B L' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' B F2


----------



## porkynator (Apr 15, 2017)

6.83 fullstep. F2L in like 3.5, crazy.

Scramble: L' F2 U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R U' L U' B2 D2 L R

z2
R' D R' D R'
L U' L' U' R'
L' U L U' L U L2 U L U L' U' L
U' Rw U R U' Rw' F R' F'
R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R U'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 15, 2017)

ahahaha

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-15
avg of 5: 14.788

Time List:
1. 9.857 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4) 
2. 18.361 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
3. (21.367) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2) 
4. 16.145 (-3, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
5. (9.144) (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 15, 2017)

Proving the garbage anti-Zhanchi propaganda wrong, here's a pure sub-12 average of 5 that was like 0.3 seconds, at worst, slower than my global average, that I did with a new Zhanchi.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-15
avg of 5: 10.98

Time List:
1. (9.83) R2 D U B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R B2 L' F' L' B' F' L' U' R 
2. (11.76) B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R' D' L2 B L' B' R' U' B2 D2 
3. 11.31 B L F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 L' R' U R' B2 D' F' U2 R B2 
4. 11.27 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D L D U2 R' D U2 B R2 U B 
5. 10.35 U L' U' B' L' F2 B R F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D' L2 B'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 15, 2017)

7x7 PB avg12, also 3:30 ag12 which I can roll later

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-15
avg of 5: 3:18.96

Time List:
1. 3:17.62 
2. (3:31.13) 
3. (3:15.67) 
4. 3:21.59 
5. 3:17.65


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2017)

nice 7.20 

R2 F' B' R' L' F' R U' F' R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B' R

x2 R2 D' L' F' L2 D' R 
U R U R' 
y' R U R' U R U' R'
y' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
U' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F'

ZBLL was bad



6.98 single

L2 R2 D R2 D U' F2 R2 U L' D2 B2 L' F' L' U R B' U'

LL was F R' F' r U2 R U' R' U R U2 r'


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 16, 2017)

29.35 Rw2 D B2 Rw' F2 Uw L' Uw Fw Uw2 D2 L' F' Fw' Uw Rw' D2 Fw D F2 Fw R' B D2 Fw' Uw U Fw U2 Uw2 R2 D2 Uw2 F' R Rw2 Uw L Uw U'
Yeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 16, 2017)

7x7 PB avg12, 2nd best single

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-16
avg of 12: 3:24.99

Time List:
1. 3:25.07 
2. 3:17.62 
3. 3:31.13 
4. 3:15.67 
5. 3:21.59 
6. 3:17.65 
7. 3:34.18 
8. (3:35.07) 
9. 3:26.28 
10. 3:34.22 
11. 3:26.41 
12. (3:10.02)


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 16, 2017)

The sub-minute barrier is just _taunting_ me, and I'm inching towards it every day.


----------



## Meow (Apr 16, 2017)

2x2 PBs! Very happy with this! There were many good scrambles and my tps felt very good today!



Spoiler: 1.58 ao100(with 1.56 ao50)



Average: 1.58
Best: 0.72
Worst: 2.08
Mean: 1.57
Standard Deviation: 0.23

1: 1.13 U' F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R' U'
2: 1.16 R2 U R' U F2 U F' U2 R'
3: 1.90 U2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F' R' F' U'
4: 1.21 R U' F U2 R' U F' U2 F R2
5: 1.32 F' R U' F R' U2 F' U2 F'
6: 1.45 U2 F2 R F' U2 F R' U2 R'
7: 1.65 U2 F' U2 R F U R U2 F'
8: 1.90 U' F' U2 R U' F2 U2 F' R2
9: 1.48 U2 R' F U2 F R' F2 U'
10: 1.66 F' U2 F R' U F U' R'
11: 1.69 U R F U' R2 F U' F U2
12: 1.43 F' R' F R' U2 R' F' U2 R
13: 1.87 F R F2 R' F U' R2 U' R' U2
14: 1.47 F2 U' R' U' F U R U'
15: 1.80 R2 U R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
16: 1.56 U R F2 U' F' R2 F2
17: 1.19 U' R F2 U R' U' R F' R'
18: 1.67 R2 F R' U R2 F' U R' F U
19: 1.29 F' R2 F' U F' U F2 R' U'
20: 1.51 U2 F R' U' F U' R2 F2 R'
21: 1.64 F R2 U F2 R' F' U'
22: 1.54 U2 F2 R F' R2 U F R2 F'
23: 1.00 R2 F' R2 U F2 U' R'
24: 1.51 R2 F U' R' F2 U R U2
25: 1.82 F2 R' F' U F2 R' U' F'
26: 1.78 U' R U R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U2
27: 1.56 F' U R2 U' R2 U F2 R
28: 1.39 F' R U2 F' U F2 U F2 U2
29: 2.04 F' R U' F R' F' R F' R2
30: 1.37 F U' R U' F R' F' R'
31: 1.34 R' U F' U' F' R' U F R2
32: (0.72) U2 R' U' R U2
33: 1.82 R2 U2 R F2 R' U R U' R
34: 1.55 U2 R' U2 F R' F2 R' F' U
35: 1.61 U F R' U2 F2 R F U' R U'
36: 1.92 U R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U
37: 1.65 R2 U' F2 U2 R F' R F'
38: 1.76 F' R U' R2 U2 F' U' R2
39: 1.30 U2 R F' U' R2 U F2 R' U'
40: 1.59 R' U' F U F' U' R U' F
41: 1.62 R2 U R F2 U R U R2
42: 1.68 R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U'
43: 1.59 R' F R2 U' F R' F U' F U'
44: 1.74 R U2 R U2 R F U R2 U
45: 1.34 R' U R' U R' F R U' R2
46: 1.69 F' U' R2 F R F2 U2 R'
47: 1.97 F2 R' F U F U' R2 F' U2
48: 1.37 U R' U R2 U' F' R2 F R' U2
49: 1.68 U F2 U2 R' U' R U
50: 1.48 U' R2 U R' F R2 U' F2
51: 1.63 U2 F2 U R' U F U' R U
52: 1.49 U2 F' R F R' U2 F2 R U
53: 1.46 U2 R2 F' R' F' R U R U2
54: 1.59 F U2 R2 F' U F R U2 F2
55: 1.76 R F' R2 F U' R U' F U2
56: 1.62 F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U'
57: 1.42 F U2 F U' F' R F U'
58: 1.10 F' R' U F U' F2 U' R U
59: 1.38 F U2 F2 U' R' F U2 R' F'
60: 1.68 R' F R2 F2 U2 R' U R U'
61: 1.57 R' F' R F' R U2 F' R' F2
62: 1.43 R' U R F2 U R' U' R' U2
63: 1.61 F U2 R' U F2 U F' U' R
64: (2.08) F' U' R2 U F' R' U R2 F' U'
65: 1.76 F R2 U R2 U2 F U' F' U'
66: 1.39 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U'
67: 1.46 F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' U
68: 1.58 R2 U R' U R' F' R2 F U'
69: 1.91 U' R U R2 F2 R' F2 R
70: 1.23 U2 F' R' U' F2 U' F U R
71: 1.72 U F' U F' U R2 U' F' U2
72: 1.57 R' U R U2 F2 R' F' R' U2
73: 1.76 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R'
74: 1.99 U2 F U2 R U F R2 U
75: 1.82 U2 R U2 R F R' F U' R2 U'
76: 1.68 R' F2 R U F2 U R' U2
77: 1.50 F U F2 U R' F U' R2 U'
78: 1.87 R U F' U R2 U F2 U' R2
79: 1.48 F R' F' R U' R' U F' R'
80: 1.97 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U F2
81: 1.39 F U2 F R' F2 U F' R2
82: 1.82 F R U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U2
83: 1.90 R U2 R' F R2 U' R' U
84: 1.54 U' R U2 F2 R U' F R2 F U2
85: 1.54 R2 U R' U2 R F R' F R
86: 1.60 R' U R F2 U' F U2 R2 U'
87: 1.42 U F R' U' F' U' F2 U' R
88: 1.50 U' F2 U F' U R2 F2 U'
89: 1.73 F' R2 F R' F U' R2 U F' U'
90: 1.48 R2 U R2 U R' F2 R U'
91: 1.50 R2 U' R U F' U F' R U
92: 1.29 R F2 U' F R' F2 R F'
93: 1.79 F U2 R' U' F U2 F U2 F
94: 1.58 U2 F2 R U' R2 U' F R U2
95: 1.59 U2 R' F R' F2 R F R2
96: 1.38 F2 U2 F U2 F R' U R' U2
97: 1.78 U' R2 U F' U R2 F2 U R'
98: 1.39 F' R F2 U' F R' U F' R'
99: 1.47 U R U' R' F' U' F2 U' R' U2
100: 1.46 F' U R2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F2


The first five solves make a 1.23 ao5, my second best


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 16, 2017)

Meow said:


> 2x2 PBs! Very happy with this! There were many good scrambles and my tps felt very good today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gogogogogo WR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 16, 2017)

1:59.88 6x6 PB single with the WuHua!
also PB:

2:07 mo3
2:08 avg5
2:11 avg12
2:17 avg100


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 16, 2017)

Orange front pbs
I'm done with that for a while. I guess I should use it if Blue front sucks though, since that's the whole point of doing these things...

Ao12 - 13.63
Ao50 - 14.82
Ao100 - 14.84

Lel the ao100 is like 2 seconds faster than the last time I did 100 solve orange front


----------



## Torch (Apr 16, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-16
avg of 50: 36.98

Time List:
34.20, 38.85, 38.25, 40.47, 30.88, 40.75, 40.22, (58.09), 37.33, 38.25, 34.31, 32.49, 45.56, 35.42, 38.09, 32.55, 35.50, 30.09, 41.63, (49.37), 35.36, 33.46, 36.23, *30.74, 32.38, 31.37, 40.82, (29.53)*, 43.70, 39.81, 37.19, 42.61, 34.46, 35.52, 37.98, 40.74, 32.27, 37.54, (57.29), (28.51), 40.05, (30.06), 47.68, 35.54, 33.58, 43.72, 32.13, 41.27, 30.17, 36.01

*Bold *is 31.50 ao5

Apparently, I am still decent at Feet


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 16, 2017)

yeyy i am super good at oh (roux)

Average of 12: 21.83
1. 21.53 F U' F2 L2 F' R' U F2 U D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 
2. 23.19 B L B D' R' F' R' U L D2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F U2 B' 
3. (16.21) D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U L' B L' U2 L R2 U2 F2 
4. 23.84 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F U L2 D2 R2 F R D U' R2 D 
5. (30.72) D2 F2 L U B' L' B' D B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 L' B2 
6. 19.02 R L' B' L2 U D B R L U F U2 D' L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 
7. 18.83 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D U2 B2 U' R' B' F2 U L R' F' D' B2 R 
8. 22.85 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 U' L' B2 R' D B' L2 F2 R D 
9. 22.77 F2 U' B U R' F2 L' U2 B U F2 L2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 
10. 16.86 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 R' B' F' L U' F' D' B2 F' 
11. 23.81 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 L F2 L F' U R2 F' L' D L2 D U2 
12. 25.58 R' U L' U D2 F R' U' L' U' D L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2 R2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 17, 2017)

7x7 PBs
Single: 4:05.98
Mo3: 4:28.55
Avg12: 4:43.33


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 17, 2017)

What the hell, I've never got a sub-6 before now, and now I'm apparently globally sub-6.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-16
solves/total: 3/3

single
best: 5:31.54
worst: 5:48.49

mean of 3
current: 5:41.91 (σ = 9.09)
best: 5:41.91 (σ = 9.09)

Average: 5:45.70 (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 5:41.91

Time List:
1. 5:31.54 3Dw F' 3Rw2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 R U 3Dw Lw 3Lw' Dw' 3Fw' U 3Uw Uw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Dw2 B' 3Dw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw2 R2 Rw2 B 3Uw2 3Bw' B' 3Uw2 U Fw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Lw2 L 3Fw Uw F' 3Rw' R2 3Bw2 Lw2 Dw 3Lw' 3Fw Rw' Uw Rw' F' Rw' Uw' Bw 3Fw 3Dw 3Rw Dw 3Rw' B' 3Rw' B' 3Rw2 Rw' Dw' D Fw' 3Uw 3Dw2 U Rw' Dw F2 L 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw' U' L2 D2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Bw Fw D2 3Rw2 U 3Rw2 F Bw' 3Fw' L2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Uw Fw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Fw' 
2. 5:48.49 R2 Dw 3Bw Lw' D2 3Uw 3Fw R2 3Uw' Uw' Bw 3Bw2 B2 F 3Rw 3Dw' 3Bw Uw Dw 3Fw2 3Rw2 R2 3Fw' 3Rw' L' Uw B' Rw2 B' U2 Bw2 Uw U 3Rw' L' 3Fw2 F B2 3Rw2 3Lw2 D' 3Lw2 U2 Bw' Uw Fw' Dw' R' B2 Bw' U B2 Rw 3Lw2 Lw R' 3Bw2 L' 3Rw' Rw2 Dw Lw D2 F D 3Dw2 U Lw 3Lw' Fw Bw2 Rw' Bw' Fw' R L' Fw2 B 3Rw' U' Rw2 F' Uw' R2 Uw F 3Bw U Fw 3Lw' Fw2 3Rw' R' 3Lw Rw Bw2 Dw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Dw' 
3. 5:45.70 F' Dw Uw' B Fw' Bw' Lw2 D' Bw' F' Fw Lw2 Dw2 D2 Fw Rw L' F Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw Bw2 D' Rw' 3Lw Lw R' 3Uw Uw Lw2 F' Lw D' Rw2 3Fw Bw2 3Uw2 D2 U2 Uw' Bw' Uw L R' Fw' Uw F' B R F2 3Bw D F2 U2 R2 U2 Fw2 D2 3Fw' F' 3Lw Bw2 3Bw 3Rw Dw' 3Rw D' 3Fw Fw' Uw' 3Rw B' R2 B2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Lw' L' 3Uw' 3Lw' L2 Dw2 R2 D' 3Lw2 Lw Uw Bw2 Dw2 Lw 3Dw Rw' L2 3Uw2 R 3Lw' U2 3Dw Lw' F2


----------



## Torch (Apr 17, 2017)

23.93 U2 B R' L' B L' D' L' B D2 R U2 L2 U2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2

z2 U' F' U2 L R2
x' U R' U R
L U2 L' U L U L'
F' U F2 U' R' F' R
y' L F L' R U R' U' L F'
R U2 R' L' y' R' L' U2 R L U'

48 HTM / 23.93 s = 2.01 QTPS

...that is some stupid F2L.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 18, 2017)

First 3x3 PB I broke since coming back a few months ago after a several year break. 

Average of 12: 11.51
1. 12.46 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' R F L' B2 D U2 B' U' L 
2. 10.77 U2 F' R2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D U' L D2 L F' R' F2 D L2 
3. 12.58 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R U' L R B' U R F L R2 
4. 11.12 F2 L2 B D2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 D' F2 L B' L' B' D2 
5. 11.69 L2 B L2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 D' R' F' L2 B' U' B U' B F' 
6. (10.50) R2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B F2 R2 B2 D2 R D' R U F' D R' D' B 
7. 12.13 R2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 L U2 L F2 R D' R2 B F' D' L U B D2 R' 
8. 11.42 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F' L' B R' D' L2 D' R2 F' 
9. (13.94) B2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 F' U2 B' L' B2 F' D L2 D2 F' 
10. 11.16 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D U2 L2 D2 L' D' L2 U' F' U' R' F L U 
11. 11.22 D2 B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 D2 R B2 D' L2 U L' D B' R2 D' R' F 
12. 10.53 F2 L2 D' B2 R F' R2 L2 D' R' F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 L'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 18, 2017)

OH ROUX IS OP!!!!!
this was a super amazing solve, idk how this even happened, even more exciting than my all my 3bld pbs

12.65 L2 F2 D U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 D' L F L2 D F R F2

x' z// inspection
U L U x' r' U R2 U' L F2// FB
r U r2 U R U' R2 U' R// SB
U' F' r U r' U2 L' U2 L// CMLL
M' U' M' U2 M U' M U// LSE


----------



## Iggy (Apr 18, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
solves/total: 35/35

single
best: 3:39.06
worst: 4:44.36

mean of 3
current: 4:04.57 (σ = 22.17)
best: 3:52.96 (σ = 16.03)

avg of 5
current: 4:10.23 (σ = 6.04)
best: 3:58.28 (σ = 4.90)

avg of 12
current: 4:04.88 (σ = 9.48)
best: 4:00.96 (σ = 10.23)

Average: 4:04.83 (σ = 11.72)
Mean: 4:05.55


----------



## asacuber (Apr 18, 2017)

wat

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
single: 14.30

Time List:
1. 14.29 R' B2 R B U R' U F L B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U

PLL skip. Good to know that im good at OH


----------



## Torch (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, I was in some kind of zone for 3x3 today:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
avg of 100: 10.75

Time List:
8.52, 8.94, 10.03, 9.86, 9.94, (14.21), 9.51, 12.02, 9.33, 11.64, 12.22, 11.27, 11.48, 8.90, 11.84, 11.63, 10.13, 12.12, 10.77, 10.26, 10.97, 10.03, 10.78, 11.46, 10.32, (13.44), 10.22, 10.90, 11.68, 11.90, (13.45), *9.04, 10.31, 10.15, 10.72, 9.87, (8.07), 12.84, (7.86), 9.41, 8.74, 11.32, 10.38*, 10.23, 9.82, 12.79, 8.59, 11.16, 10.12, 11.40, 11.96, 10.13, 9.41, 10.39, 10.33, 10.46, 11.10, 13.16, 10.88, 12.05, (8.50), 9.02, 11.88, 10.09, (14.05), 12.23, 11.74, 10.46, 11.44, 12.88, 12.01, 8.87, 12.72, 12.20, 10.17, 10.17, (7.64), 12.61, 12.76, 10.47, 10.99, 10.47, 9.72, 10.33, 12.20, 12.62+, 9.52, 10.28, 11.12, (15.47), 9.02, 12.10, 10.28, 10.25, (7.49), 11.55, 10.70, 9.79, 9.46, 9.40

*Bolded *is 9.80 ao12, _italicized _is 8.74 ao5, best ao50 is 10.57

The average of 5 could have been even better though, because the 8.07 had a 1LLL that I didn't recognize in time. If I had done it I could have gotten a high 6 on that solve.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 18, 2017)

PB average
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
avg of 5: 7.38

Time List:
1. 7.47 D2 B U2 B' R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 F' R B D B2 R' D' U2 F2
2. 7.77 F' D2 U2 L2 R B2 R D2 F2 D2 L' F' D B' D B' D2 B D
3. (6.60) R B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 D' L' R' D L' B' R2 U2 F'
4. 6.88 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B L' U F L2 R D' U R2 F
5. (9.48) F2 R2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B' F D' F' U2 R B L' U R'


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 18, 2017)

I made some major mistakes but still got a 10.62 PB Ao5, 12.10 Ao12, 12.98 Ao50, and 13.10 PB Ao100!
Still want that Sub-12 Ao12 and Sub-13 Ao100, but I can't believe I beat my Ao5 again...
I even got three Sub-10 solves within the average (9.29, 9.96, 9.71).



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*PB Average of 5:* 10.62
1. 10.17 R B' D2 B' R2 F2 U R B' U R2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U'
2. (9.29) R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 D' R' F D F2 R2 D2 U2 L D'
3. (14.50) F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U' B' R2 D2 R' B' U L' R' D'
4. 10.92 R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D' B' D U' B R2 B' D' L
5. 10.76 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B U' B R2 B' L U' R D' B U L2
*Average of 12:* 12.10
1. 12.19 U2 L' U' R' L2 F2 L2 F R D F2 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B'
2. 12.46 F' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 U L' F2 U2 R B' L D
3. 13.88 R2 B D2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' F D' L2 B R U B' L' B D' U'
4. 12.26 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B R U B2 R' B L U' L2 B R2
5. 12.34 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R' B2 F L' D' R' U R2 B2 F2
6. 13.54 D2 B2 D2 B L2 B L2 F' R2 F' D2 L R2 B' D' L' D' U R F' L
7. 12.45 U2 B D L B U2 R L2 F2 R L2 U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 F
8. 10.17 R B' D2 B' R2 F2 U R B' U R2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U'
9. (9.29) R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 D' R' F D F2 R2 D2 U2 L D'
10. (14.50) F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U' B' R2 D2 R' B' U L' R' D'
11. 10.92 R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D' B' D U' B R2 B' D' L
12. 10.76 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B U' B R2 B' L U' R D' B U L2
*Average of 50:* 12.98
1. 13.94 F' L2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 D' U R U R' F2 L2 F R'
2. 12.19 U2 L' U' R' L2 F2 L2 F R D F2 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B'
3. 12.46 F' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 U L' F2 U2 R B' L D
4. 13.88 R2 B D2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' F D' L2 B R U B' L' B D' U'
5. 12.26 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B R U B2 R' B L U' L2 B R2
6. 12.34 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R' B2 F L' D' R' U R2 B2 F2
7. 13.54 D2 B2 D2 B L2 B L2 F' R2 F' D2 L R2 B' D' L' D' U R F' L
8. 12.45 U2 B D L B U2 R L2 F2 R L2 U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 F
9. (10.17) R B' D2 B' R2 F2 U R B' U R2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U'
10. (9.29) R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 D' R' F D F2 R2 D2 U2 L D'
11. 14.50 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U' B' R2 D2 R' B' U L' R' D'
12. 10.92 R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D' B' D U' B R2 B' D' L
13. 10.76 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B U' B R2 B' L U' R D' B U L2
14. 13.24 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' D' R' D2 L D' B F' R'
15. 15.08 L' D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' R' F' U B' F' U R U F' U2 R2
16. 13.58 D R' D' R' L D2 B U L' B' U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' D2 R2
17. 13.15 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F' U B2 L' D' U F' U2 L2 U'
18. 13.60 L2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D F' L' D' L' F D2 R' B L
19. (16.28) B2 D2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' U' F U F' U F D R2
20. 10.78 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D' R' F2 L' R' D2 F' D' R2
21. 11.37 F' D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R' F2 L D2 B D R F' L'
22. 13.44 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B' L R B' D' L R2 D' U2 L2
23. 11.65 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 B D2 F R' B U R D R' B2 L' R2 F
24. 12.39 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' F U2 F U' R D B L D' U'
25. 13.90 U2 B D2 B' L2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B U R' U2 B2 F2 L2 F L R B
26. (16.36) F2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B' R' B' F' U R B' R' D' F'
27. 13.30 L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D L2 R U B D R2 B R' U' F L
28. 14.33 U' L D' L F2 B2 L F U' F U2 F U2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 B L2
29. 14.43 L2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 F D2 U L D B F L2 R'
30. 11.50 D2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' B D' B' L' B2 D' R D U2
31. 11.31 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 U B2 R D L2 B2 F' U F2 D2 U' F'
32. 12.60 F' U2 B U' R' B' L' U' F' L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2
33. 15.06 R F' U L2 U D R' B2 R U B2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2
34. 12.76 L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L2 D F D' B R' U2 R' U' L2 F2
35. 13.19 F2 L2 B D2 F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F U' F2 L2 R' D F' U' F2 R2 U'
36. 13.63 U2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F' R B' D' B D' L2 R
37. 13.47 R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' U R' U' F' R2 B' F2 D2 U' L' D2
38. 14.12 D2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 D' L' R2 B L R' U B U2
39. 12.53 U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 U' B R2 F D B U' B' U2 R'
40. (9.96) U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 U L' B U' L' D' U2 L B F D
41. 14.01 F' U R U2 B' U2 B' D F U R L2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 R U2 D2
42. 15.94 B D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L U2 B R2 D' R B' L' D2 F2
43. 12.58 L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U' B L2 U' R' B2 D U2 L' B' F'
44. (20.14) D B' U' F' R2 U2 D L' D' R F U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 D2 F'
45. 13.32 L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' D' F U2 F D' F2 L'
46. 13.38 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B D L2 R D2 B D' F' U2 R2
47. 11.68 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 U' R B' R2 B' L B' D B2 L U2
48. 11.95 F' D2 F' R2 B L' D R B U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' L2
49. 11.83 F2 L B2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F U' R' B' R' U L' U' B' R
50. 12.81 U F' B2 R' L B' U D R' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2
*PB Average of 100:* 13.10
1. 13.49 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L' B F2 L R' U' B2 F'
2. 13.94 F' L2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 D' U R U R' F2 L2 F R'
3. 12.19 U2 L' U' R' L2 F2 L2 F R D F2 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B'
4. 12.46 F' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 U L' F2 U2 R B' L D
5. 13.88 R2 B D2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' F D' L2 B R U B' L' B D' U'
6. 12.26 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B R U B2 R' B L U' L2 B R2
7. 12.34 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R' B2 F L' D' R' U R2 B2 F2
8. 13.54 D2 B2 D2 B L2 B L2 F' R2 F' D2 L R2 B' D' L' D' U R F' L
9. 12.45 U2 B D L B U2 R L2 F2 R L2 U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 F
10. (10.17) R B' D2 B' R2 F2 U R B' U R2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U'
11. (9.29) R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 D' R' F D F2 R2 D2 U2 L D'
12. 14.50 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U' B' R2 D2 R' B' U L' R' D'
13. 10.92 R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D' B' D U' B R2 B' D' L
14. 10.76 B' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B U' B R2 B' L U' R D' B U L2
15. 13.24 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' D' R' D2 L D' B F' R'
16. 15.08 L' D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' R' F' U B' F' U R U F' U2 R2
17. 13.58 D R' D' R' L D2 B U L' B' U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' D2 R2
18. 13.15 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F' U B2 L' D' U F' U2 L2 U'
19. 13.60 L2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D F' L' D' L' F D2 R' B L
20. 16.28 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' U' F U F' U F D R2
21. 10.78 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D' R' F2 L' R' D2 F' D' R2
22. 11.37 F' D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R' F2 L D2 B D R F' L'
23. 13.44 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B' L R B' D' L R2 D' U2 L2
24. 11.65 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 B D2 F R' B U R D R' B2 L' R2 F
25. 12.39 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' F U2 F U' R D B L D' U'
26. 13.90 U2 B D2 B' L2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B U R' U2 B2 F2 L2 F L R B
27. (16.36) F2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B' R' B' F' U R B' R' D' F'
28. 13.30 L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D L2 R U B D R2 B R' U' F L
29. 14.33 U' L D' L F2 B2 L F U' F U2 F U2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 B L2
30. 14.43 L2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 F D2 U L D B F L2 R'
31. 11.50 D2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' B D' B' L' B2 D' R D U2
32. 11.31 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 U B2 R D L2 B2 F' U F2 D2 U' F'
33. 12.60 F' U2 B U' R' B' L' U' F' L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2
34. 15.06 R F' U L2 U D R' B2 R U B2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2
35. 12.76 L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L2 D F D' B R' U2 R' U' L2 F2
36. 13.19 F2 L2 B D2 F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F U' F2 L2 R' D F' U' F2 R2 U'
37. 13.63 U2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F' R B' D' B D' L2 R
38. 13.47 R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' U R' U' F' R2 B' F2 D2 U' L' D2
39. 14.12 D2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 D' L' R2 B L R' U B U2
40. 12.53 U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 U' B R2 F D B U' B' U2 R'
41. (9.96) U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 U L' B U' L' D' U2 L B F D
42. 14.01 F' U R U2 B' U2 B' D F U R L2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 R U2 D2
43. 15.94 B D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L U2 B R2 D' R B' L' D2 F2
44. 12.58 L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U' B L2 U' R' B2 D U2 L' B' F'
45. (20.14) D B' U' F' R2 U2 D L' D' R F U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 D2 F'
46. 13.32 L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' D' F U2 F D' F2 L'
47. 13.38 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B D L2 R D2 B D' F' U2 R2
48. 11.68 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 U' R B' R2 B' L B' D B2 L U2
49. 11.95 F' D2 F' R2 B L' D R B U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' L2
50. 11.83 F2 L B2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F U' R' B' R' U L' U' B' R
51. 12.81 U F' B2 R' L B' U D R' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2
52. 15.41 R' U B2 L2 D R F' B D B' U2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2
53. 12.57 R F2 U L D' F' R' B2 U' B D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U2
54. 15.68 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F' L' B U B U2 L R' B D' U2
55. 13.23 D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B2 L2 F' L' F' L R' D B' F2 D' U B
56. (16.62) U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 L U2 F' R' D2 U
57. (9.71) L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B' L2 U R B R U F L D
58. 12.36 B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L F' D' B' D R2 B' U R' B'
59. 11.68 L2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 R F2 R B U' L' F U' R'
60. 11.91 U B D' R' B2 R D2 R B D2 B2 D2 B2 R' L' F2 R' D2 L'
61. 11.59 U F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B' R' B' L2 D' F' R2 D' B' U
62. 12.30 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U' B F2 U2 L F2 R2 D L
63. 12.60 U2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 U' F' D F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2
64. 14.89 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' L' F' L B R' F2 L' B' U F2
65. 14.30 L2 D2 L2 F R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' L U' L2 D B2 R D2 F' U'
66. 14.43 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F L2 B F2 R2 F U F D' L' U B' U2 F' U
67. 13.62 F U2 F2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B R2 F R' D' U' R' B' D2 L2 B' L'
68. 15.06 B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' B' D' F' D L R U' L' F'
69. 10.88 L U2 L2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R B2 L2 B' R2 D L F R D' F U2 L2
70. 11.83 F L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F2 L' R B R2 D F R2 F2 U' R'
71. 11.64 F L2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 F U2 R F2 R' D2 R' B' D R2 F
72. 15.22 U2 B2 U2 F D2 B' F' U2 L2 F' R U R' U2 L F D' U L F2
73. 12.38 L' B' D R L D R U' R2 F' U2 B' R2 F B2 L2 F2 D2 R2
74. 12.20 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 U' F' U L' D B' R2 U F' U F2
75. 15.53 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 L F' U R B2 F L U' R2 B2
76. 11.19 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' L' F L2 F U' R2 D' L U R'
77. 12.42 U2 R2 U F R L D' R2 F U2 R' U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R' F2 L2
78. (10.08) D2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 B' R2 F D2 B2 D F' L2 R D' B R U2 R
79. 14.35 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F L2 F D2 B' D' U2 B D2 L' U B2 D2 U
80. 13.30 B R' D B L2 U2 B' L2 U R B2 R2 U2 B U2 D2 B L2
81. 13.11 R' L D2 B D2 F R2 U D' B R D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L'
82. 13.85 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R B R' U L' U' R F D' F'
83. 12.24 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 R' D' F' U' L R D' B R'
84. 12.07 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D B L D2 B' D2 B' D' B F' D
85. 13.76 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 D' F' U' R B' F D2 U L U
86. 12.72 U2 R2 D L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R D' F2 R F' D2 U R B'
87. 13.64 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L' F D2 L D U' L' F2 U B
88. (19.87+) R2 U2 R2 D' U' B2 D B2 R2 D' U' L' B D' R' B F R' D' F2 U
89. 12.98 R F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D U2 R B' D' F' U B' F2 L
90. (19.26) R' U2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 F R' D' B' U' B2 R2 U2 L' D'
91. 12.91 B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D U2 R2 U' F2 R B D' B L F' U L2 D F'
92. 14.59 F B' D R' U2 D' L F' L' D' R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L'
93. 12.31 R' F2 L B2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' U L' D' U2 F D' B2 U F' R2
94. 14.86 R2 F' R2 D2 L' D2 B R U' R' D2 L D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 L2 B2
95. 12.84 F R2 U2 B L2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 F D' R' D2 B2 D B F' L U' F2
96. 13.16 B2 D2 R' F B' L2 F L D R' F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 B2
97. 12.60 B2 R B2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D F L2 U B2 R F2 L2 R2
98. 12.17 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F D2 U' R F' U L B' L' U2
99. 13.54 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R B D' R2 B R2
100. 12.44 D' L2 B2 D U L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F L' D R D F2 U' L R F

Six 10's and three 9's... aweeeeesome!


----------



## Torch (Apr 19, 2017)

3.34 2x2 ao50 and 3.42 ao100. Still don't have a sub-3 ao12, though.

_why i am practicing 2x2....._


----------



## Meow (Apr 19, 2017)

Torch said:


> why i am practicing 2x2.....


 possibly cause it's a good event


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 19, 2017)

4:59.11 7x7 single

First ever sub-5


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 19, 2017)

decent oh average

Average of 5: 19.84
1. (18.57) F' R' D' F' L D2 L2 B' U L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 L U2 D2 R' 
2. 19.45 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 L R' F2 R D' R' D2 F' D2 F2 L R' B2 
3. (22.24) D F2 B U F R' D' F' L' F U2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D 
4. 20.14 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 B' L2 R' D' F' L B D' R2 B' 
5. 19.93 U' F2 U' F L' D F2 D' R F U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 19, 2017)

*Andrew Dressman takes 2x2 State Record*
Alright, come at me. I broke my 2x2 PBs 

mo3: 1.62, 2.81, 1.24 = 1.89
ao5: 2.22, 2.11, (4.17), 2.13, (1.78) = 2.15, also noice consistency, 0.06 std
ao12: 2.64 (almost sub-SR, SR is 2.60 for avg5)
ao50: 2.93
ao100: 3.06

Eight sub-2s in that ao100, and I actually managed to one-look a few


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 19, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *Andrew Dressman takes 2x2 State Record*
> Alright, come at me. I broke my 2x2 PBs
> 
> mo3: 1.62, 2.81, 1.24 = 1.89
> ...


you forgot the part where he beat it both rounds


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 19, 2017)

Just completed my first 1000 Skewb solves. Not _bad_, I think?

Fingertricks are terrible, and also must work on L4C efficiency if I want to get consistently sub-15 and under.













First 1000 Skewb Solves



__ Fábio De'Rose
__ Apr 19, 2017



Didn't take too long. Gotta work on my fingertricks and improve efficiency.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 19, 2017)

6.11 square-1 single

(0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 19, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> you forgot the part where he beat it both rounds


Whatever, I'll just beat it both rounds, no worries


----------



## asacuber (Apr 19, 2017)

stackmat :O


Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-19
avg of 5: 3.34

Time List:
1. (1.72) L' U R' U' L U R U' 
2. 3.69 B L' B L' B' U' R' U B' 
3. 3.22 B U R U' R L' U B' L' 
4. (6.33) R' U' L B' R' L' U' B R' 
5. 3.12 R' B R B L B L' R' L'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 19, 2017)

some PB's

4x4:
27.36 single
31.73 avg5 (on cam)
33.93 avg12

6x6:
2:06 avg5
2:11 avg12
2:13 avg50
2:15 avg100

OH:
14.41 avg1000


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 19, 2017)

pb avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-19
avg of 12: 13.24

Time List:
1. (9.99) (-2, -3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(5, -2) 
2. (19.49) (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
3. 14.29 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -1) 
4. 11.67 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, -5) 
5. 14.51 (-3, 5)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
6. 10.50 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
7. 10.97 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(2, -5) 
8. 12.89 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
9. 11.90 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
10. 15.78 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(-3, 0) 
11. 13.68 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
12. 16.18 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/

solves 4-8 make up a 11.85 PB avg5


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 19, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-19
avg of 5: 8.00

Time List:
1. 7.97 U' B R U2 F' U' L' F L B R L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
2. (7.72) B L2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F' U L2 D2 U' F D L' R' B F 
3. 8.01 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 F' L2 F' U B' D' F2 U2 R D U' L D 
4. (11.48) B D' B U D2 L D' F2 U' L U2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' B' 
5. 8.01 F2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 B R2 U B D' B R U' L' R

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-19
avg of 12: 8.94

Time List:
1. 8.27 L' D B' R U' R B' L' D2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R' 
2. 9.52 F2 L2 F' L F2 B D F2 R L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D F 
3. 7.97 U' B R U2 F' U' L' F L B R L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
4. (7.72) B L2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F' U L2 D2 U' F D L' R' B F 
5. 8.01 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 F' L2 F' U B' D' F2 U2 R D U' L D 
6. (11.48) B D' B U D2 L D' F2 U' L U2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' B' 
7. 8.01 F2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 B R2 U B D' B R U' L' R 
8. 10.26 B D' R2 B2 R' L2 U F B' U' L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 R2 
9. 10.57 U R2 U B D R' U' D2 F L' U L2 U2 D F2 U R2 D' L2 D2 
10. 8.06 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 B L F' U' R B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' 
11. 9.74 R' L U' R B2 U B' L U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 B' 
12. 8.97 L' F2 R' D2 R2 U2 L U2 B L2 F2 D R B2 L F' D2 R2

That average of 12 is really weird... But it's pb


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 19, 2017)

6:14.04 3x3 with one finger single :/
does anyone know what uwr is?? i know there's a 6:12+ on youtube but that says it's former uwr and i can't find anything faster


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you everybody for liking my posts! I have 200 likes now!


----------



## Torch (Apr 19, 2017)

Torch said:


> 3.34 2x2 ao50 and 3.42 ao100. *Still don't have a sub-3 ao12, though.*
> 
> _why i am practicing 2x2....._



And it only took a ridiculous set of scrambles:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-19
avg of 12: 2.78

Time List:
1. 2.58 U F2 U F' R' F U R U
2. 1.76 F R U R U2 F' R U2 R2
3. 1.41 R U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' R2
4. 3.40 U2 R F' R' U F' U F' R
5. (4.06) F R2 U' R F U R2 F' U'
6. 2.85 F' U2 F' U' F2 R U R U'
7. 2.66 U R2 F' U F R2 F R' U' R2
8. 2.20 F2 R' U' F2 R U F U2 R2 U'
9. 4.04 U R F' U F' R2 U' R' U2
10. 3.21 U2 F R2 F' U R' U2 F U'
11. (1.18) F' U2 R' U F2 U2 R' F2 U2
12. 3.70 F' R U' F' R2 F' R F U2


----------



## Cale S (Apr 20, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-19
avg of 5: 8.67

Time List:
1. 9.32 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R F2 R' F2 R D' B F2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 L' 
2. 8.89 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R2 U B2 L B R2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 L' R2 
3. 7.79 F L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L B U' F' U' L' D2 R2 D 
4. (14.88) L' F' U2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 B L2 D L' B U L2 R2 F' U2 R2 
5. (7.45) B' L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U F R U F' U2 F2 R' U2 F


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 20, 2017)

SQ1 avg5, 2nd best I think
(18.18), 12.37, 10.99, 9.69, (7.91) = 11.01
7.91 recon:
4,3/6,-3/5,-4/4,-5/2,-1/1,0/3,0/2,-3

-5,0/0,3/ [lol cs]
2,0/0,3/0,3/ [lol obl]
3,-3/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/ [lol cp]
1,4/-1,-1/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-1,-1/6,1 [lol ep]
kinda disappointed it wasn't a 6 or sth, but i'll take it


----------



## RonM (Apr 20, 2017)

I got a new full-step PB of 43.71. 

This almost beats my PLL skip PB of 41.24. PROGRESS!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2017)

All new 4x4 PBs
Single: 36.31
Avg5: 40.09
Avg12: 42.11
Avg50: 44.76

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-20
avg of 12: 42.118

Time List:
39.534, 40.924, (36.611), 44.342, 39.811, 46.245, 43.303, 37.868, (49.759), 40.196, 44.803, 44.152

First five solves makes the 40.09 average of 5.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2017)

101 3x3 solves time distribution.

6+: 3
8+: 40
10+: 32
12+: 17
14+: 4
16+: 2
18+: 0
20+: 1

This kills me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 20, 2017)

Silly solve. Wish I hadn't been doing slow turning practice solves. I WAS TURNING SO SLOWLY

6.03 L' U2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B' F D2 L B2 D U2 F R D F D

x2 y2 // Inspection
R L U2 F2 // Cross
R U R' // F2L 1
L' U L // F2L 2
y2 R U R' U' L' U L // F2L 3
R U' R' // F2L 4
U R' F R F' R U2 R' U' F' U F // OLL
U // AUF

33/6.03 = 5.47 TPS -.-
--
EDIT:
Another 6 (I hardly get 6's)

(6.41) D B2 F2 D F2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F' U' B L U L' B R B2 D' F2


----------



## Torch (Apr 20, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Silly solve. Wish I hadn't been doing slow turning practice solves. I WAS TURNING SO SLOWLY
> 
> 6.03 L' U2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B' F D2 L B2 D U2 F R D F D
> 
> ...



Do I spy...A CROSS ON BOTTOM?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2017)

50.96 2x2-4x4 relay!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 20, 2017)

Torch said:


> Do I spy...A CROSS ON BOTTOM?





cuberkid10 said:


> x2 y2 // Inspection



She also used an "x2 y2" in inspection instead of just doing a z2. She still has a long way to go.


----------



## Meow (Apr 20, 2017)

5: (4.95) L F L' D F2 R D2 R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 D
z2 y// inspection
B F' D R' D'// cross
y' R U' R' U R' U' R// 1st pair
U' R U R' U R U R'// 2nd pair
U2 L U L'// 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U R'// 4th pair
U2 F U R U' R' F' U// Last layer 
40 moves/ 4.95= 8.08 tps
lol wut, 6th sub 5


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 20, 2017)

Hurray!!
I got a new 3x3 PB after a month!!!
Time : 31.43 seconds
Scramble : Difficult to type (^ム^)
This one is a better proof :-


----------



## kake123 (Apr 20, 2017)

*1:13.542* Megaminx PB single



Spoiler: Scramble from TNoodle



1. (1:13.542) R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> 50.96 2x2-4x4 relay!


you must be a lot faster than me at 4x4 because your 2x2 and 3x3 times are about the same as mine


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 20, 2017)

Improved 7x7 PB's by a lot 

Single: 3:57.24 (first sub 4!)
Mo3: 4:11.92
Ao5: 4:19.17
Ao12: 4:28.83


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 21, 2017)

megaminx clean PB sweep

37.85 single
43.34 avg5 (counting 47)
45.40 avg12
46.78 avg50
47.38 avg100


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 21, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> megaminx clean PB sweep
> 
> 37.85 single
> 43.34 avg5 (counting 47)
> ...


Fantasy points!


----------



## Torch (Apr 21, 2017)

(14.38) (1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)
Squan PB single, should have been a mid-13 but I missed the space bar

(2,0)/(6,2)/(2,1)/(0,3)/ //Cubeshape
(0,2)/(3,0)/ //CO
(4,-5)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/ //EO
(2,0)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/ //CP
(-5,-3)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,0) //EP

I have no idea if I wrote that reconstruction correctly, because I'm really bad at squan


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 21, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> you must be a lot faster than me at 4x4 because your 2x2 and 3x3 times are about the same as mine


Yeah. PB is 36.31. I think the solve in that relay was 38 or something.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 21, 2017)

hilarious avg5

1. (7.38) F R2 F' D2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 L' R' B' D L' U' R2 D F U2
2. 7.85 D B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D R' F2 D L2 R' U B2 D B' U'
3. 8.44 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R' U2 B' U F' L2 U' B2 F
4. (10.62) F B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U B R' B2 L' U' R2 B' F'
5. 9.92 U' D2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B L2 R2 D2 R B2 R' U R' U B' L R

the 7.38 had great lookahead but was locky the whole solve


Spoiler



x2 D' R2 F2 R F
y2 U' R U' R'
y2 U R' U' R2 U R'
y U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U

39 moves, cool



the 7.85 had a funny solution
y x2 L' F2 L'
y U2 R U R' y' U R' U' R
R' F R F' R' F R F'
U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R U
*z2 M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2* (not exactly how I did it)

basically a 3-lookable solution which is insane for 3x3


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 21, 2017)

I just spent an hour reconstructing some 7 second 3x3 solves I got yesterday and today. 



Spoiler: 7.24 Reconsrtuction



7.248 F D' L' B' D' B2 L' B' L D2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 D2

y2 // inspection
U' R2 L' // cross + fisrt pair set up
U y' L' U L // F2L 1
y U' R U2' R2' U' R // F2L 2
U y' R U' R' // F2L 3
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L 4
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL

47 moves (OBTM), 6.49 TPS.





Spoiler: 7.31 Reconstruction



7.311 U B2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 R B2 F' R2 F' L U' R U2 

z2 
R' D R2 D2 // xcross
y R' U2' R y L' U' L // F2L 2
U2' R' U2' R2 U R' // F2L 3
R' U2' R U2' R' U R // F2L 4
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
y R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL

45 moves (OBTM), 6.15 TPS





Spoiler: 7.38 Reconstruction



7.384 D' L D2 R D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R' F2 B U2 F U' L2 R U F2 L' 

z2 // inspection
U R' F D L F2' // cross
U' y U' R U' R' // F2L 1
L' U' L // F2L 2
U2' R' U R // F2L 3
L U L' // F2L 4
U2' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' U // OLL
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // PLL

45 moves (OBTM), 6.09 TPS





Spoiler: 7.64 Reconstruction



7.644 L2 D' B D' R2 F R2 U' R' U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D B

z2 
U L2' y' U' L' U L // 2x2 block
U' y R F R // finish cross
U2 y' R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 3
y' U2' L' U' L // F2L 4
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U // LL

37 moves (OBTM), 4.84 TPS lol



It's funny that out of these 4 solves the fastest had the most TPS and the slowest had the least. 

EDIT: just got another 7
7.505 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U' B' L2 U' L2 D2 B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 21, 2017)

k
like
I haven't done Feet solves since early march.

So I sat down and started doing some solves, second solve that I do is PB.

37.68
eight solves later
37.33

2/3 of my sub-40 solves are within an ao12


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 21, 2017)

Clock:
UR1- DR0+ DL2- UL1- U3+ R2+ D0+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U5- R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL2- DL UL


Spoiler



3.38 5 moves


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 21, 2017)

7.84 clock sniggle


----------



## imvelox (Apr 21, 2017)

6x6

1:42.96, 1:41.71, 1:37.61, 1:44.66, 1:38.07, 1:44.56, (2:05.12), 1:40.07, (1:34.43), 1:50.14, 1:44.68, 1:38.81 => 1:42.33 avg12

Starting to practice for Slovenian open, decent


----------



## Torch (Apr 21, 2017)

19.99 Squan ao5, 22.29 ao12, 23.55 ao25

Cubeshape is starting to feel really nice, but I can't tell if that's because I'm good or my scrambler is bad.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 21, 2017)

Torch said:


> 19.99 Squan ao5, 22.29 ao12, 23.55 ao25
> 
> Cubeshape is starting to feel really nice, but I can't tell if that's because I'm good or my scrambler is bad.


What scrambler do you use?


----------



## Torch (Apr 21, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> What scrambler do you use?


csTimer's WCA scrambles. I mean, it's a random-state scrambler, I just feel like I'm getting lots of easy cubeshapes.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 21, 2017)

got some cubes today and tied my 5.88 pb single with the Weilong GTS v2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-21
single: 5.89

Time List:
1. 5.88 F D F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D R2 B U B' D2 F2 R' D R U2

silly CStimer says it's 5.89 though

and it was 3 solves into filming lol

y x2 D' L U' R2 
y2 R U' R2 U' R 
y' R U R' r' U' R U M'
y' R' U' R 
U R U R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 22, 2017)

Torch said:


> csTimer's WCA scrambles. I mean, it's a random-state scrambler, I just feel like I'm getting lots of easy cubeshapes.


I was curious because I was using cubingtime timer and I've been getting like 5% parity with my mostly optimal cubeshape


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 22, 2017)

well golly gee i sure do love missing a really old PB by 0.01
(2.27), 2.37, 2.74, 3.32, 3.22, 2.90, 2.66, 2.37, (3.69), 3.44, 3.38, 3.42 = 2.98 2x2 avg12


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 22, 2017)

7.11 single, first sub-8 with the GTS V2.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-22
single: 7.12

Time List:
1. 7.11 R U' R U L2 U' L' U' F2 B' D2 B U2 F D2 B R2 U2 R2 U

y' L F' D U R D
U' R U R'
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2

56 moves/7.11=7.88 TPS

Might be TPS PB.


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 22, 2017)

sub-12 AO100 11.71



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-22
avg of 100: 11.71

Time List:
1. 9.97 R D' R2 D R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 R D' F U2 L2 U B D' F' 
2. 12.49 L F2 R D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L F2 R' B L B F R F2 D' L B 
3. (8.90) D L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 U F' U2 B' L F2 L' D U' L' U 
4. (8.88) B' U' D' F' D' R2 L' F' L' D' F2 U D2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 
5. 11.28 R2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 D' R' B2 U2 L D' B' D2 B 
6. 11.58 R F2 R' U2 F D L U' F D L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D2 R 
7. 11.64 R D2 L U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 U2 R' B' L' D B' U' L' R' D' L' U 
8. 12.22 L B' R' U R' F' B D2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 D' 
9. 12.53 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 R D2 B' D B' D B' U2 F' R D L 
10. 11.63 F U2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 D2 R' D' L U B L2 U' L U2 
11. 12.58 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' L D L2 U2 R' U2 B D' U2 L' 
12. 10.67 F R2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' U2 D' R U2 F2 R' U' L2 R B 
13. 11.97 F U R' B D' R' L2 D' L' F' L2 U' F2 D L2 U' D' F2 D 
14. 11.43  R' U2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 R' B R' B D U2 F' U' B' L F2 
15. 11.10 R' L B2 L F' U' L U R L2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 
16. 11.80 B2 L D' R2 U F' L2 U L' F R2 F B U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 
17. 9.84 L D2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 B2 F U B R' U2 B D B2 U' R 
18. 11.16 F D' R U2 L B' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F R2 F B2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 
19. 12.18 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D B U2 R2 U L' B' U2 L B' F 
20. 9.85 R L2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 R D' R2 B U' L' R' F' L' 
21. 13.14 D R D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 D2 U' B' F' L' B L' R' B' R' 
22. 9.50 U' D2 R D F2 L' D F R D2 B L2 B D2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 F 
23. 12.05 F2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R F L' R' F R' D R' F' L' 
24. (13.35) F2 B' U D' L U D' R' U' F' L2 U2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 B' D2 
25. 11.59 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L D' L R' U' F D' R2 B F 
26. 9.81 R' B2 L' U2 L' D2 R D2 L' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F R B' U L' D' B2 
27. 11.08 F R' L' F L' U2 B' U' L' D F' U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 
28. 10.81 B R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 U' F2 L' D' R' B D' L' F' D' L2 
29. (8.72) D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L F' D2 B D B2 L' D L2 R' 
30. 12.99 L' D2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 F U2 L F2 D' B F' R' U2 B2 
31. (13.64) B' R' L' B D' L2 F2 R B' R2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U D2 R2 U' 
32. 13.04 F R F2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R' D' R' F R2 D2 F2 D F U' 
33. 11.71 F' D B' R D' L U2 F' L U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' 
34. 12.73 F U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 D' R B' L' F' R' 
35. 10.85 D2 L R2 F2 L U2 R B2 F2 U2 D L' U2 F L2 R D2 B R 
36. 12.64 B2 D2 L B' R B2 D' F L2 U B2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' 
37. 12.08 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U L R B D' B' F' R B2 L' 
38. 11.64 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L U' B' D2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D 
39. 12.78 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 L' B U2 L' B D B2 U' F 
40. 10.95 D R' B2 R2 U2 L' R2 U2 R' U' R2 B U B L' F D B' 
41. 11.52 U L2 D2 B2 L D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R' F L2 R' F2 L' D' F' U R 
42. 12.12 U' B' D L' F2 B' U' F R' B2 R2 D F2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 U' 
43. 12.20 F R' U2 F' L U' D F L R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' 
44. 11.22 B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D L2 U2 R2 F L D U L2 B2 R' B U2 B2 
45. 12.88 D2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 B' U2 L U R2 D R' F L F2 U B' 
46. 12.68 L' F2 R U' B D' R' L' B2 U F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D' 
47. 13.18 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R B2 U' B' D L' U2 B L2 U2 L2 U' 
48. 11.17 R D' F2 U' B2 D' L B F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R' U2 R U2 L F2 
49. 12.10 L2 F D2 F U2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L D R' D2 R' F' R' F2 R' 
50. 12.61 B' U' F D2 F R' F' D2 L' F L2 F R2 L2 F' D2 F2 B' R2 F 
51. 12.53 L' B' R' D2 B' D2 R U D R2 F2 L2 F' B2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 
52. 11.74 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F D F R B' D2 B L B D 
53. 10.88 R D2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 U L B R2 U2 F' R 
54. 12.76 B U2 F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D B D' L' R D R' 
55. 10.98 B2 U L2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D' B U2 R U2 F' U' B2 L2 F R2 
56. 11.20 R2 D2 L F2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 U L B F D2 L F2 U R2 B' 
57. 12.60 L' D' B2 L' D B U' F' U' L' F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 
58. 11.29 L2 R2 F' L2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U L F2 D2 R B' R2 U R' B 
59. 11.10 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U L2 R' F L2 B' L U' F R2 
60. 12.15 F' B' U' R F2 D' B2 L B' L' U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 
61. 11.56 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D' L' B2 F U B2 U2 F D R2 
62. 10.23 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R U2 B' D2 R' B L' F' D' B' 
63. 11.56 B' F2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D F D2 R' F2 R' D' L' R' U2 
64. 11.48 F2 D' F2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L' B' U L U' B2 U2 L' R' F 
65. 10.64 R2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R2 F' D' F' U L D U R2 F' D' 
66. 11.27 B U L D B2 R' F D' R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 F' U2 B D2 U' 
67. 12.16 F2 U R' U2 F' U' R' L' D F' D' L2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U D L2 F2 
68. 11.72 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L U' L U2 F L' R' U F L2 
69. 12.29 R2 L U R2 L2 B' U B' F2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 R' U2 D2 L2 B' 
70. 11.50 U2 R B2 F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R' F D' U' F' R' U B R D' L 
71. 12.27 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 B2 D F' D2 B' D' R B' D' L' D' 
72. 10.28 U F' B D' F2 D' F D' R' B2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D F2 B2 
73. (13.72) B' R D R' U R2 L B' U' R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 L 
74. 11.70 B R' F' D2 F' D' L F U2 B U2 D2 R2 U F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 
75. 11.27 L' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U F2 L D' F U L' R B' U F 
76. 11.01 R U L U L' F R U2 R' B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 
77. 13.13 R2 F' R2 F U' B2 L' F' U' B D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' 
78. (13.35) L' D' F2 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 B' U' L2 F2 L2 U L D' L 
79. 11.69 D2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 B R' B2 R U2 L D F D2 R2 
80. 11.86 U2 B' D2 B F2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 R' U' B L2 D2 L' B2 D2 F L2 
81. 11.45 R B2 L U2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 R B D' U2 R U' F R' U L' U 
82. 11.96 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D R' F' L' D B' U2 F2 D F2 D' 
83. 10.74 B D L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' F' U F2 R F' R' B2 R2 
84. 12.24 D F D2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F U2 D R F' U' B R B L' F 
85. 12.25 B2 L D2 U2 F2 L' U2 B L B R' D' L' F' L2 R' 
86. 13.24 D' R B U F B2 U' L' B2 R' L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' R2 
87. 12.34 U B U' R2 L2 B' U R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F L' 
88. 11.76 R F' D R' L U2 B' L U' F' L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 
89. 11.82 L' D' L F R' F' D2 R' L2 U D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F 
90. 11.98 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 U R2 D' B U L2 B' D U2 
91. (13.28) L U2 B' R2 F D2 B U2 L2 B D2 R2 L' D' L B' F' L B' F 
92. 12.92 R' U2 B2 D' L U D2 R' U' B' R2 D2 B' R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 
93. (9.27) F R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 R2 U F D' F' U2 L2 F' L2 R D 
94. 11.21 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 F' D' R U B U F R' D' L B' 
95. 11.63 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D R2 L B R F D B L B2 F R' U' 
96. 12.23 L F U' F R' L F2 D' F' L2 F2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 
97. (8.74) D L2 D2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D' L2 R' B2 L' B' D U' B' U' R' F2 
98. 10.23 U' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 B U L U' B2 R' D U R F2 
99. 12.21 B2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R D2 L U R B2 F L2 B' U2 R D F 
100. 11.79 R' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 R' F' D' R' U L2 U2 F2 D


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 22, 2017)

first OH solve of the day

16.85 B' L2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D F R2 F L R' U' L2 U' F


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 22, 2017)

7.39 3x3 avg5
28.12 4x4 avg5
1:04.37 5x5 avg5

Still no sub-1 single on 5x5


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 23, 2017)

ALL the average PBs!

Ao5: (15.57), 12.19, 12.73, 11.64, (11.20) = 12.19
Ao12: (10.84), 12.64, 14.24, 14.04, 13.57, 11.20, (18.51), 15.58, 12.19, 12.74, 11.64, 11.20 = 12.90 = First sub-13
Ao50: some times = 13.84 = first sub-14
Ao100: some times = 14.22 = no sub-14 for me 

I had a full-step single that was at PLL with a U-perm sub-8, but I got excited and ended up with a 10.30


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 23, 2017)

Sub 18 ao1000...officially sub 18 now, next goal is to drop the pb ao50 and ao100 to sub 17


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 23, 2017)

woo hoo
nother sub 10
used cfop tho. i am bad

9.72 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 F' U R D' R' B2 R' B' L2 R


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

3x3x3 PB woot, literally only 3 non-<R,U>gen moves, not counting rotations, but that y2 probably stopped it from being like a 6.2

6.58 R F2 R D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B
x2 y'
U2 R' F2
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' U' R U R' U R U R'
*y2* R' U R U' R' U R
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

46stm / 6.58s = 7.0 tps

side note: my finger which I jammed last Wednesday is mostly healed and I'm getting within one second of my average (getting mid-to-high 11s). I just hope it's fully better by my comp in 6 days :3


----------



## kake123 (Apr 23, 2017)

44.85s Sq1 PB single (after properly learning sq1 last weekend)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-24
single: 44.85

Time List:
1. 44.85 (4, 6)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 23, 2017)

After my MBLD success today I have now done all WCA events at home, after just a year and 8 months of cubing!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 23, 2017)

wtf 7.04 2nd best squan single
i may have knocked over my fairly heavy rolling chair but that's ok
0,5/3,-3/-5,-2/3,0/6,0/-1,-4/0,-5/-3,-3/4,-5/-4,0/-2,0/4,0/

2,0/0,-1/3,3/ [shield/shield]
1,-3/ [1 move CO]
2,2/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ [opp/adj EO]
6,-1/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,-3/0,6/-1,1 [adj/opp CP canceled into middle edge flip]
[lol ep skip]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 23, 2017)

Megaminx:

43.32 pb avg5 by .02
45.42 avg12, off PB by .02
46.74 pb avg50
*46.96 pb avg100*


----------



## Cale S (Apr 23, 2017)

yay sub-8

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-23
avg of 5: 7.94

Time List:
1. 8.28 U B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R D' F' L' D U' L' B2 U F2 
2. (11.68) L2 D2 L2 B F' U2 R2 F U2 F R2 L F L' F2 L U2 B' U' L' 
3. 7.49 B D2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R B F D B L F2 R2 B' 
4. (7.03) L2 R2 B D2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F L B2 U2 B2 R' F D2 
5. 8.05 U2 R2 D R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F L2 U' R B F' R U B2 F2

three solves before this were 9.72, 9.54, 8.60


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 23, 2017)

First sub-30 Ao100!
Ao100: 29.907
Times:


Spoiler



1. 28.880 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B' U' F2 L' R' D' B F2 D B L2
2. 29.206 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L' D L B R B2 L B' U B'
3. 28.212 D' B' R2 L B R U' D F' B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R'
4. 30.400 D B U L U' F2 U D' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 B'
5. 30.275 L2 F U2 R D' L B' R B' R' U2 R U2 L' F2 R2 L B2 R2 D2
6. 27.913 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 R U2 F D' R2 D' F U R F'
7. 33.347 U2 L' B' R' U2 D B' L' U L U2 F' R2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 U2
8. 28.701 U' L' U B' D B2 R F R U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2
9. 31.175 L' D F R' B' U B' U2 F2 L D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 D F2 U F2
10. 29.904 D2 B2 U2 F2 L R D2 R' U2 B2 F R' D2 F' U' B U F R
11. (36.936) U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 B D' F' L' B U B F U2 L' F2
12. (25.618) F' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' R U2 F L R' B D' B2 U'
13. (35.991) U2 F L2 B D' R2 U R F' L2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F R2 B R
14. 35.605+ L2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R U2 R' F2 U' B' U L2 F L' U2 R2 B2
15. 32.953 L D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 R D' F' D2 L' U2 F L D'
16. 30.434 F U' R2 L D R F' R2 B' R U' R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D L2
17. (35.699) D' L B R2 L2 D B' R' D L F B2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 D2
18. 30.669 L' D2 L D2 R B2 L D2 R2 U' B' D' L2 U' L D2 U2 L2 D2
19. 33.999 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D R' U L2 F L' R B' R F
20. 27.653 L F U R2 U2 D B U2 L' R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U B2 U F2 L2 B'
21. 30.512 D F B U' F' U2 L D' F' R B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 R' F2 R'
22. (35.800) L' F D2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L B' D L' R2 B U B' F'
23. 32.334 U' D' F' B D R2 F2 D F D2 L F2 L F2 U2 L F2 L2
24. 33.167 B2 L F B U L' U2 R D2 L' F' U2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 F'
25. 28.003 F2 U2 R2 D' F U2 D L' D2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 D' F
26. 27.879 L R B' L U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 D F2 R' F' B U R' D' F' L' R' F' D' L' U2
27. 32.232 R2 U' R' D2 R2 B R2 F2 D' F' D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R D2
28. 28.552+ F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L B2 L R2 F U2 R F' L U2 R U B2 U2
29. 26.035 D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L' B' L F L B' D B' F'
30. 29.916 U' F2 B' D B2 D F B' D R' U2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 D
31. 31.490 L U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 D L2 D2 F R D2 F' U
32. 30.174 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R U F2 D L F R2 B' L' R2
33. 30.703 L B R2 B2 U L' U2 R2 B R F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 L F2 B2
34. 26.799 D L2 F2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 R2 L' F D B L B2 R2 F D F2 U2
35. 29.758 R L B2 U2 L U2 R' F' D' R' U D' R2 D B2 R2 U D F2
36. (39.568) F L2 F L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R F U' L' D B2 L F2 D2 R
37. 32.109 D U2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U F U2 R2 U' L' U' R2 F' L2 B'
38. 29.803 B2 R U2 D' R2 U' L2 F' R' D2 B2 R F2 L D2 L B2 R2 B'
39. 32.481 U' R D2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 B F' L' U B' U2 F L R
40. 29.229 U B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D F R D2 L2 F' L F R B'
41. 32.345 R L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 L' U R' F D L D' U2 F
42. (21.240) U' L' F B R L F U B F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D
43. 27.361 D2 U2 L F2 R B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F R2 U' B F' R' U B' D L2 B2
44. 26.180 D2 L2 D2 L F2 L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 D L2 U' R' U B' U2 F' R
45. 33.325 D R2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L D2 U B F' U' F2 R' F' R'
46. 26.945 L' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F R D2 F D F' D' F2 R
47. 34.179 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R B U2 B U' B' F D F R' U2
48. 32.413 F2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' R F D' B' L2 D2 U'
49. 27.396 F2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R D B2 D' F' D2 L' R2 F
50. 32.120 D2 L B' U F' D2 R2 F2 U L' B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U D' L2
51. 29.185 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D B U' F2 R' B' D U'
52. (24.808) R U2 L' F2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 R U R F2 L2 F D' U2 B D'
53. 32.728 D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 R' U' R D2 F' D2 L D R U2
54. 32.233 D2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U'
55. 28.757 F2 L U2 D' R F2 B' L' F' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U
56. 26.708 D' B2 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F' D' B F D B2 R D2 F'
57. 33.425 U' R2 B2 D' R B2 R2 U D' F' L U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' U2
58. 32.053 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U R2 L' D2 L2 D' B2 L R' D' B' U
59. 31.141 D' B2 F2 R B2 U2 L R2 D2 L2 B' R' U' R' F' U' L2 D2 B'
60. 28.362 L' F2 L D2 F' L B' L2 U' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D2 B D
61. 28.992 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L B F' D2 L B' L'
62. 28.003 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 F R' B' L' F' L2 F' R' F'
63. 32.987 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R D2 F R B D' U' B D2 B2 L' B2
64. 30.128 L2 D' R D F R U L D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F U2 R
65. 32.525 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 L D2 R F2 R2 U2 B' U' F2 U' F L' D U F
66. (24.043) L2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U B' L' B2 D R F' U B2 D2 F2
67. 29.465 F2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 F R2 F' D F2 L' B2 L B2 D2
68. 30.928 R2 F L2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U L2 F R U2 L B U B2 R
69. 28.250 R' U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' F R U2 F2 U' F U2 B'
70. 30.535 D' R D' L D' R2 F D' B F2 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 L
71. 26.453 D F2 L2 U B2 U B2 D' F2 D U' F' U L B' L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R'
72. 29.373+ B R2 B2 L F2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 B2 D' F' R' B L' F
73. 29.229 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 L B2 R' U2 B D' B U' F2 R2 D' B' F'
74. 31.344 R U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F D' F' R' F U L2 F2 D
75. 28.690 U L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 B D F L2 U2 R' U L' B2 R
76. 28.656 R2 F2 U2 L U2 R F2 L' D2 L2 D U F L' U2 B2 R U B2 D'
77. 30.871 D2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F U' F' L' B2 F2 L F' R
78. 28.521 L2 F2 D' L' F2 L2 U2 D B D2 R U2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 L'
79. 28.666 U F2 R D' B' U' L' F B' U' R2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2
80. 25.699 U2 D2 R2 L' D' F D' B' U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R D2 R2 D
81. (22.547) U2 B R' U' L F2 U2 B U B R2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U
82. 29.713 U' F2 D2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B' L2 U2 L2 B2 R F' R
83. 32.627 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F' U' L B' U B R' D B U2
84. 33.088 R2 D U B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R' U2 F' U2 L2 D' L R D R'
85. 34.135 F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L' F' L' U L D' R2 B2 R' F2
86. 29.893 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L' B' U' R' D' L R' U R2 D'
87. 28.711 B' D2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 L F R' B F U' F2 D' R D
88. 27.688 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R U2 L2 R2 U' B' F' D L2 R' B2 F' D
89. 29.230 R' F' R U2 L B2 D2 L U' L2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 L2 B U2 F'
90. 26.327 R2 D' L2 B U2 D' F' L D F' U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U'
91. 29.195 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' F' D R U2 L' F D' F2 L2
92. 32.526 U2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R' D2 L F' D' U2 B L U' B' F' R D2
93. 28.261 D2 L B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 U' B' D F U F2 R U2 L2 D
94. 29.384+ D2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D' L2 B L B U B' R U2 L'
95. 26.203 F' L B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 R D B F2 L' B R F U2
96. 28.801 B' R D2 F U R B2 L' F' U B2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' B2 D2
97. 27.485 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U B' U F' D R B' R2 D' L2 U
98. 29.183 F' U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B' F2 L B D B' D2 F' U
99. 28.678 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R' B' L F2 D F' R F2 L' U'
100. 27.080 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B F L2 U F' D' L U' F' U' L F' U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 23, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> First sub-30 Mean of 30!
> Mean of 30: 29.89
> I would use a spoiler to list my times but i do not know how.


Type in
[SPOILER*] Put your times here [/SPOILER]

Ignore the * on the first one.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 23, 2017)

14.81 3x3 Average 100

First sub 15 Average of 100


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Type in
> [SPOILER*] Put your times here [/SPOILER]
> 
> Ignore the * on the first one.



Thanks so much!


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 24, 2017)

First Sub-8 solve: 7.52 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L' F' D2 R2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 
4-Move cross, easy first pair, and fairly easy F2L; Last Layer was the OLL (R' U') (R' F R F') (U R), which skipped PLL (no AUF, either)


----------



## Cale S (Apr 24, 2017)

After two 10.00 avg50s, I finally got a 9.99 3x3 avg50


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

4:59.02 3x3 with one finger single
pretty sure that's uwr but i'm not certain

also 3:56.94 7x7 single, first sub4


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 24, 2017)

0.08 off PB.
And O cow that solution

6.68 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 R U' R B' U F' U' B' L2 D

y z2 R' D' R D' R U' R' U2 B2 //X - CROSS
y L U' L' U L U L' //2ND PAIR
y U R U R' //3RD PAIR
y' U R' F R F' //VLS
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 //PLL

40 moves 6.68 seconds = 5.98 TPS


----------



## asacuber (Apr 24, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 0.08 off PB.
> And O cow that solution
> 
> 6.68 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 R U' R B' U F' U' B' L2 D
> ...



Did the same solution but messed up the xcross as i inserted one edge wrong lul. got 10.06

E: found this: 




he uses cstimer!1!1


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-24
avg of 5: 7.01

Time List:
1. 6.80 F' D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B F' R2 F2 D L' R2 D2 F L R2 D2 R 
2. (5.84) L U2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 D' B L2 R F2 D F D U' 
3. (7.72) B' R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 U R2 L' F' D R2 B' F' R F L' 
4. 7.44 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B D' U B F U' B2 L D U 
5. 6.76 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B D2 L R' D2 R2 F L' U'

on cam. the 5 was fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-24
avg of 5: 6.63

Time List:
1. 6.40 R L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 L' B2 R2 D U2 B U2 
2. 6.36 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R B' L B' U' R' D' U' F 
3. (10.04) R D B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 F' D R2 D' F' D2 R' D R' 
4. (5.44) B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B F D2 F' R2 U F' U' F L' R2 U' R' 
5. 7.10 U' L F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' R2 U2 B U' F' U2 F2 L' D' L'

on cam too. PB by a bit ayy. The 5.44 could have been sub5, the 7.10 should have been sub6.5 (locky U-perm)


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

two fullstep 8s in a row, 8.52 and 8.66


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 24, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> two fullstep 8s in a row, 8.52 and 8.66


*sees latest post in Accomplishment thread is by Noah*
"Please don't be practicing 3x3 one-finger solving, have a bit of a life"


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 25, 2017)

1:06.97 Megaminx #2 single
followed by a 1:09. Solve before was a 19 -> 11.88 not pb mo3 but really good


----------



## kake123 (Apr 25, 2017)

53.14s PB Avg5
39.56s PB Single

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
avg of 5: 53.14

Time List:
1. 54.06 (-2, 6)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)
2. 52.95 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)
3. (39.56) (4, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
4. (1:03.75) (-3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)
5. 52.38 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -1)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 25, 2017)

Some 4x4 before bed when all of the sudden:

PB Average of 5: 55.54
1. (53.83) f' F2 L2 r R2 u D2 F u R' U' D2 F2 R' u L2 f' L B D R' U2 f2 D2 f2 u2 D2 L2 r U' F' R2 D' F2 r' F D f2 R B' 
2. 54.43 u2 L R r2 u D2 R2 u2 D R' B R' u2 r D' F' r2 u2 F' U u' B' r f' L F' B' U' B F2 u2 f2 U f' r F2 D r' L2 B2 
3. (1:01.09) U2 r2 f2 r' u2 f2 L F' u' R2 B U r R2 B' D' B2 f2 r F' r2 U2 u2 D' R2 r B u2 f U' L u' D2 B u2 L U2 R' B' R2 
4. 57.83 r2 R' u' R u' U R F f' R2 D u' r' D2 F R u' r B2 F' L' r u' U' L2 U2 u' R u2 D2 r' D' F D R2 U B U2 L F 
5. 54.35 R f R r' u2 R2 U D' B2 F' D u B' R' r2 F2 r' f' B R D2 U r' u2 r B f2 F' u' R' u' B D f2 R' u' F2 f2 u' L'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 25, 2017)

Some 7s from yesterday.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-24
7.85 L' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F R2 D' L' U R2 B D F' D2 F'

7.72 L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D F' D2 R' B' D2 F' R' B2 F R2

7.95 L2 D L2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B R U' B' D' F' D2 B2 R' B'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 25, 2017)

:O fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
single: 7.48

Time List:
1. 7.48 L2 U' D' F' R2 F R' U' L D R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U F2

double xcross iirc


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 25, 2017)

lol.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
avg of 5: 1.51

Time List:
1. (0.94) U2 R2 U' R F2 R' F U2 F 
2. 1.16 F2 R2 F' R' F' U R2 F U' 
3. 1.45 R U2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
4. (4.45) U2 R2 U R F2 U' F U' F2 
5. 1.91 R' F U F' U2 R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 25, 2017)

I FINALLY got another sub-10! PB by 0.03 seconds 

9.703 F L' F D F' U F2 R2 B U B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2

z2 y' // inspection
R' U R' F D2 F' // cross
U2 L' U L x' U L' U' L x // F2L-1
L' U L R U R' y R U' R' // F2L-2
y' L' U L // F2L-3
U2 R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R // F2L-4
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OLL
PLL and AUF skip

45 HTM / 9.703 seconds = 4.63 TPS


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 25, 2017)

PB ao5 with Cubicle GuoGuan, might be new main.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-24
avg of 5: 1.095

Time List:
1. 1.013 R2 F U F2 U F U' R U2
2. 0.998 R' F R2 F' R U' F' U2 R
3. (0.787) R F U F R F' U F' U'
4. (3.026) R' F U F U2 R' F U2 R' U2
5. 1.275 U' F U' R F' U F' R' F'


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 26, 2017)

13.99 squan avg100
we made it bois


----------



## Torch (Apr 26, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 13.99 squan avg100
> we made it bois


 
There is no context 
I just decided you needed a fat Leafeon today


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2017)

Megaminx
1 solve warm up and then this for the weekly comp


1:14.29, 1:09.09, 1:11.36, (1:08.36), (1:15.81)

mean of 3: 1:09.61
avg of 5: 1:11.58

AYYYY SUB-70 mo3
WHAT
I think that's my first 68 too, I've had maybe 10 69s, and a 65 and 66, but not a 68 yet.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 26, 2017)

Torch said:


> <image>
> There is no context
> I just decided you needed a fat Leafeon today


i'm scared


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2017)

I am still good at feet?

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-26
avg of 5: 31.61

Time List:
1. (37.16) B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 D F' D U' L' D2 L2 D F'
2. (23.78) U B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B D2 F D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' D B D'
3. 27.16 L F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L B U L' F' D' L2 B' L
4. 34.46 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' F' R B' F' D' F' R' B U' R
5. 33.21 F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R F' D' L D' F U2

28.47 mo3, 2nd best ever.

also 32.60 pb avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-26
avg of 12: 32.60

Time List:
1. (23.78) U B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B D2 F D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' D B D'
2. 27.16 L F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L B U L' F' D' L2 B' L
3. 34.46 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' F' R B' F' D' F' R' B U' R
4. 33.21 F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R F' D' L D' F U2
5. (39.68) B' D2 F U2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 L U2 F' L' U' F2 R'
6. 33.09 R L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F U2 F R' B D2 R2 U' B' F2 L2 U2
7. 34.24 D' L2 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 B D2 R' F L F2 D'
8. 38.68 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L' B U F' U2 L D' L
9. 24.09 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B F D' B R F R U' L' F
10. 28.52 F D R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U' B' U F' L' F2 D' B R
11. 37.77 B U' B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R B U' L' D L2 B' R'
12. 34.78 U2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 D L' D R2 B2 R' D2 F' U R U'


----------



## Torch (Apr 26, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-26
avg of 50: 36.20

Time List:
36.94, 42.65, 36.27, 34.40, 41.33, 39.89, 32.71, 42.86, (30.29), 37.49, 37.70, 37.03, 42.13, 34.48, (30.16), 32.47, 40.27, (44.91), 39.51, 38.82, 37.24, *32.17, 32.95, 32.20, 31.13, 36.02, 32.74, 35.81, 33.61, 32.34, 31.61, (30.76), (43.99)*, 36.97, (44.18), 36.98, 31.92, 36.58, 35.72, 31.74, 32.89, 36.34, 43.10, 31.12, 39.94, 31.98, 39.14, 34.95, 42.09, 36.77

I've been doing kind of terrible at Feet lately, so this came out of nowhere. *Bold* is a 33.06 ao12, and there's a sub-35 ao25 in there somewhere too.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2017)

3rd PB in a row which is fullstep

8.32 (-5, -3) / (6, -3) / (5, -4) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) /


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 26, 2017)

At long last... Sub-13 Ao100 (12.87), and Sub-12 Ao12 (11.91). What a God-like session.
All my 3x3 PB's have been refined... so Sub-20 3x3 OH Ao100 is my next goal!



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 8.86 D2 F' L2 F U2 B R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' U' R D' R F' U2 
*Average of 5:* 11.54
1. 11.01 R' F2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 R B2 R F' D B' U' R2 D B2 D' L' U2 B 
2. (12.00) U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 U L' B L2 R' U L B2 R' B L 
3. (10.15) D' L U' R D L' D' B' L' F D B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D 
4. 11.68 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 R2 F R B' R B' D U2 L' D2 L2 
5. 11.94 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' R' D B D' L' R' F' 
*PB Average of 12:* 11.91
1. 11.27 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U' L' F2 R D2 U 
2. (14.88) B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 F2 D B2 L R' B' D B' D2 B R2 U' L' 
3. 11.68 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U L D U2 R F' L R U B' D2 
4. 12.79 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R D2 R' U B' R2 F2 R2 D L R2 F2 
5. 11.79 R F L2 D L B2 D2 R' B' D2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L 
6. 12.91 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B D2 F R' B2 F2 R 
7. 11.01 R' F2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 R B2 R F' D B' U' R2 D B2 D' L' U2 B 
8. 12.00 U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 U L' B L2 R' U L B2 R' B L 
9. (10.15) D' L U' R D L' D' B' L' F D B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D 
10. 11.68 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 R2 F R B' R B' D U2 L' D2 L2 
11. 11.94 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' R' D B D' L' R' F' 
12. 12.00 B L D' F2 B2 U' L D F' U F2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D2
*PB Average of 100:* 12.87
1. 12.27 D2 L2 F R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F U B L B' F2 R2 U' R' F D' 
2. 13.18 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 R' F D2 B2 D' B F2 D' L R2 
3. 13.81 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 R' F R2 D' B' R' U F2 D2 F' L2 
4. 11.52 L2 F' R' L2 B' U L D F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 D' B2 
5. 13.04 L2 U2 R F2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' L R' D' U R D' U' 
6. 13.62 B' R U2 D2 B' U R B' R L2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D 
7. (10.30) L2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 R B2 U R2 B' F D U2 B2 L R2 B' 
8. 13.91 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L' R D' R B' F2 D' L F R2 
9. 11.12 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' L' F' U' R' B D B D L2 U' 
10. 11.60 B2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L2 B' D' F2 D B2 R D F' U2 F2 
11. 14.03 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D U R2 F2 R2 U' L' F D2 U' L' F' U L' U2 F2 
12. 13.20 B R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 U' L2 R F' R U' B2 L' D' U' 
13. 15.52 D' B2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F' D L B D' R' B' R' U2 
14. 12.91 L' U' F B2 U2 D R L' B R' F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D 
15. 11.71 B2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 U2 L F D F2 U R' D' B2 D' 
16. 12.85 B2 L D2 L' D2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R B F' U B U' L' D' U B' F2 
17. 12.82 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B R2 D' U' R D' F' D B2 U' R' U' 
18. 13.62 L' D2 F' R U' L' F' L F2 R' D2 F2 B L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 L2 
19. 13.49 R' U F L2 F B' U2 R F U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 
20. 12.14 U2 B U2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 D R F' R' U B2 U2 L' U F 
21. 13.71 U2 B' F2 R2 F D2 U2 F L2 U2 L D' L R' U F R2 D' L2 U 
22. 14.31 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B' L' B D2 B' D U F R D 
23. 13.25 R2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 R' D U' B' L' U2 L' F R D 
24. 13.65 R2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 D2 L' U2 R D F' R' B D' L' D' 
25. 12.61 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B' L U F' D B2 L U L2 D' B 
26. 16.62 L U R F' D L' F' L' B' U2 L B2 R B2 U2 R' L' U2 F2 U2 
27. 16.61 L B2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 U R F L U B R2 U2 R2 D' 
28. 12.35 R2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B F D2 L2 D R' D' F2 U2 F2 L' F R U 
29. 16.90 B R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' U L2 B2 L2 R' D' L R2 F' R 
30. 13.38 R' B D R' F L' D' L U' R D2 F D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 
31. 13.35 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R' U2 B' F' L' D' L2 R' F2 U' 
32. 11.92 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 R' B2 D2 F2 D' R U L U F' D' U2 
33. 13.62 B2 D2 L U2 R F2 L' U2 R F2 L U' B2 F' U' R2 D' B L2 R 
34. 12.45 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U F' U L' F' R' U' L2 
35. 14.46 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 F L' D2 R U2 B D2 F L' U' 
36. 10.72 D2 F' D2 F L2 B F D2 F' D2 U2 R' D F2 D' R F' U L U F 
37. 14.19 L2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B U B' L' D' U R F L D 
38. 11.52 D2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B D2 U2 F2 D B' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F' 
39. 13.71 U R' D2 F' B2 D' R2 D R' D R2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B 
40. 13.79 U D2 R2 L' B' L' U L' D B' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L U2 L' D2 B2 
41. 14.80 B' D2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F2 L' B2 D' F U2 F' D2 L F' 
42. 11.27 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U' L' F2 R D2 U 
43. 14.88 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 F2 D B2 L R' B' D B' D2 B R2 U' L' 
44. 11.68 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U L D U2 R F' L R U B' D2 
45. 12.79 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R D2 R' U B' R2 F2 R2 D L R2 F2 
46. 11.79 R F L2 D L B2 D2 R' B' D2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L 
47. 12.91 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B D2 F R' B2 F2 R 
48. 11.01 R' F2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 R B2 R F' D B' U' R2 D B2 D' L' U2 B 
49. 12.00 U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 U L' B L2 R' U L B2 R' B L 
50. (10.15) D' L U' R D L' D' B' L' F D B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D 
51. 11.68 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 R2 F R B' R B' D U2 L' D2 L2 
52. 11.94 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' R' D B D' L' R' F' 
53. 12.00 B L D' F2 B2 U' L D F' U F2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D2 
54. 14.21 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' U' B2 R' B L2 D' B L' R2 
55. 14.23 F' L2 B' D F' R' D R U' L' U2 B D2 F U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 
56. 12.32 B' U2 B U' B2 R D' B' R D2 R2 L D2 R F2 D2 F2 R D2 
57. 14.08 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D L' B L2 F2 R' U2 B L2 U 
58. (9.92) D R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D L D F2 U' B2 U2 F' D' L' U' 
59. 12.22 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F' U L' F2 R' B L B2 L' U' R 
60. (18.05) D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R B' L D' R' D' L' F' U R' 
61. 13.30 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 R D2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 L' B L' U F U' 
62. (10.53) L D2 R B2 U2 F2 R D2 L D2 R' U F R D' B' F2 L2 U F 
63. 12.71 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R D' L2 R' F' R' U2 L2 F L U' 
64. 12.83 R F' B' D' L2 U F2 R B D R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 
65. 13.66 L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' U' B' R' B F2 U' R U 
66. 12.72 U2 B2 F D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' R' B' U L R U R B' F' 
67. 13.70 B R' F2 U R U F2 U2 D' L' F' U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 B U2 B' 
68. 13.39 B D2 L U' R' L U B R' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U F2 
69. 10.58 D2 F' B2 L' B R' L' F2 B D F2 L2 D2 B R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F 
70. 12.38 B2 D R2 D2 L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 U F L2 D' R' B2 F D' L2 R F 
71. (8.86) D2 F' L2 F U2 B R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' U' R D' R F' U2 
72. (17.63) U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' R F' L' U2 L2 U' R F2 L' U' F 
73. 11.78 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D U2 B' L2 R2 D B2 L' F R 
74. 11.31 B' D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L' B F2 L D' L B' R' F' L' 
75. 12.74 D L2 U B2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B L F L U F2 U R' 
76. 11.65 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' D' F' L2 B U' L' F' R2 U' R 
77. 11.07 R2 D L D' F U R2 U' R F B' R2 L2 B D2 R2 F R2 F R2 
78. 13.62 U' F2 D' L B' U2 F' B' U' B' R2 L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 B2 
79. 12.77 B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 R' U B' L2 U' F L' F2 D' L 
80. (18.35+) U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' R' U2 L D' B' D B' R B R2 U2 
81. 10.91 F' R D' L2 F' D2 L' F U L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 F' L2 F' R2 B 
82. 12.71 D2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 B' U' L' F2 R' F D' R U2 B2 
83. 12.83 F' R2 B F' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 D' L R' U L' D2 F2 U' F D U' 
84. 13.17 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B F L B' D' F U R' B2 R' 
85. (19.57) B2 L B2 U2 L' D2 F U B' R F2 L B2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 
86. 12.24 B R' D B' L F D' L2 U L B2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 
87. 13.44 D' B U2 L' F D L B2 U B2 D2 R L2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 B2 
88. 11.73 D2 R2 L2 F' B2 U L F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 
89. 12.03 L2 D' R2 U' D2 F' U F2 R' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 
90. 11.89 D' R' L2 U' B R' D' B' L' D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 
91. (18.03) U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F L' D' F' R B R F' L U 
92. 11.51 B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B L2 R' B U' L D B F2 R' 
93. 13.86 L2 U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B' F D U' L U2 F' L R' B 
94. 11.36 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 F R' F2 D F2 L U2 B2 R D' 
95. 13.03 L U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 U B' L D2 R B D' L2 U2 F' 
96. 13.75 R' F' R' L' U D R' B R F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' 
97. 12.51 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U B' U B' D' B2 F D L B' U' F' 
98. 13.35 L2 F' R2 B' L' D' R2 U B D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 
99. 11.66 D2 R' B L2 F2 U' D B' L' F' U2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U 
100. 11.22 R F D R' F B2 R' B U' F D2 B' R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 26, 2017)

I decided to try feet solves on my thunder clap and got some pb's
PB single = 57.80 (First Sub-1!!!!)
PB mean of 3 = 1:06.56
PB Avg of 5 = 1:09.60



Spoiler: Times + Scrambles



1) 57.80 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 B D U L' R2 F R2 B2 L B' 
2) 1:22.44 D2 F D2 L2 B L2 F L2 D2 B2 F' U' L B2 L B R' F' U' F2 U 
3) 59.44 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 R U2 R' B2 R F' D2 B2 F D' U' B' U' L 
4) 1:24.81 U F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U L' B D F R' F2 L' F' L' D 
5) 1:06.92 L2 B' R2 B' L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F D R' U2 B D L' R' F' R U'


----------



## Meow (Apr 26, 2017)

47: (3:56.43) 3F' D' 2R F 3L 3U2 3R2 B2 3R F' U B 2L' 2U2 F2 2R2 F U 3B R2 2F' 2D 3F R' D R2 F 3L 2U' 2F' 3D F2 2D' 2F 3U' 2L2 2B2 R2 D 3L2 2B' 3D2 R' 2F2 R' U 2F U 3B D 2R' 2U 2F 3R 2U 3F2 3L2 2D' 3L' F' U' 2F D 3F 2R' U2 F' 3D2 R2 3F2 3R' 2U' 3L' 2U F' U B' 3D' 2B 3U' 3F U2 3F' 3L 2F' 2R' 3F2 R2 2U L 2U 2L2 2U 3L 2F2 2D 3L' 2U' 3B2 2U'
7x7 pb by 14 seconds!


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 26, 2017)

OMG

After like 2 years or something, I have finally beaten my 3x3x3 avg12 PB

When I got my previous PB of 8.26 I pretty much decided to myself that I didn't really care about getting faster than that, and started to practise stuff like roux, ZZ, and Petrus. I pretty much accepted that I would never get a sub 8 avg12, and I was completely fine with that.

Today though...

7.67, 6.85, 9.14, 7.28, (5.80), 8.50, 8.71, 7.75, 7.20, 8.17, (9.83), 6.82 = 7.81 avg12

So the breakthrough was basically getting new cubes, and two (or three?) PLL skips. Got the GTS2 and Mojue M3 today after using the aolong v2 for 2 years. Not sure which I like better yet, but this was set on the M3.

Oh man I am so excited, I honestly never thought I would ever get a sub 8 avg12.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 26, 2017)

-.-

1. 6.69 R2 F D2 L' B' D R U' B2 L B2 R2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U F2 B2 D2 
2. 9.05 L U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 F L2 B F' R U' L' R2 
3. (9.51) F D2 L2 F R' U2 B' D F R2 U2 R' L2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D' 
4. (6.24) F2 D' L' D' B' U2 R' D' L U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B2 
5. 8.85 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B D L F R2 D' L' F D2 R2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 27, 2017)

~1 second pause from zbll reco

10.09 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B L U' F R2 U F2 U'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 27, 2017)

WTF

24.99 Fw2 R L2 Fw2 Uw' F' Fw Uw Rw' Uw F Fw' U L D L' F2 Uw R2 L' Fw' R' Fw2 Uw Fw L' Uw' Fw' U' R' Rw D' U' B2 Fw' L2 Rw' B Fw' L'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 27, 2017)

yeet

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-27
avg of 5: 1.69

Time List:
1. (1.53) U2 R F' U' R F R U2 R'
2. 1.69 R2 F U' F2 U F2 U R' F
3. (DNF(2.66)) U' F U2 F' R U' F' U2 R2
4. 1.58 U R F U2 F2 R2 F' U' F'
5. 1.79 F' U R2 U' R U2 F' U R

2nd best evarrrrrrrrrr

Xinghen is really gud


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Apr 27, 2017)

Just got my first sub-1 4x4 single 
1. 59.678 Fw2 B' L Fw B2 F' D L' Uw Rw Uw' L' B2 Uw2 L D L' Uw' L U2 B' U2 Rw U Fw' B' R' F Fw' L B U R' L Uw' F' L Uw2 Rw' B 
very fluid solve, PLL parity


----------



## Torch (Apr 27, 2017)

15.86 (4, -3)/(-4, 5)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)

(0,-3)/(-3,0)/ //Cubeshape
(0,5)/(3,0)/ //CO
(1,1)/(-1,-1)/ //EO (I know this was stupid)
(4,4)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(-5,-2)/(6,0)/(2,0) //EP+fix middle layer
/(3,3)/(-1,0)/(2,-4)/(4,-2)/(0,-2)/(-4,2)/(1,-5)/(3,0)/(3,3)/(-3,0) //Parity

First sub-20 with parity, could easily have been sub-10 without, since parity adds 6-7 seconds to my solve.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 28, 2017)

Sub-2:10 ao50, sub-2:00 ao5 on megaminx. My F2L lookahead somehow vanished during the last few solves in this session, but otherwise a nice improvement.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-28
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 1:46.37
worst: 2:35.02

mean of 3
current: 2:10.01 (σ = 8.50)
best: 1:54.62 (σ = 6.53)

avg of 5
current: 2:12.39 (σ = 1.55)
best: 1:58.99 (σ = 1.70)

avg of 12
current: 2:11.98 (σ = 6.01)
best: 2:01.88 (σ = 7.96)

avg of 50
current: 2:09.36 (σ = 9.71)
best: 2:09.36 (σ = 9.71)

Average: 2:09.36 (σ = 9.71)
Mean: 2:09.46

Time List:
2:31.84, 2:16.97, 2:28.47, 2:16.19, 2:16.55, 2:04.20, 2:06.11, 2:24.26, 2:07.94, 2:13.84, 2:01.27, 2:31.70, 2:15.53, 2:07.96, 1:56.97, 2:25.39, 2:10.42, 2:05.49, 1:59.36, 1:59.57, 2:35.02, 1:49.30, 2:01.76, 2:04.11, 1:56.30, 2:18.67, 2:29.24, 2:01.77, 1:48.80, 2:13.95+, 1:58.60, 2:02.38, 1:59.99, 2:16.30, 2:00.33, 1:57.08, 1:47.21, 1:59.55, 2:26.18+, 2:20.91, 2:07.16, 2:12.14, 2:07.65, 2:18.82, 1:46.37, 2:11.11, 2:11.95, 2:15.68, 2:14.11+, 2:00.24


----------



## Torch (Apr 28, 2017)

Feet is fun:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-28
avg of 12: 32.67

Time List:
1. 29.13 B2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 L' F2 D L B' D' R D L2 U
2. 34.60 B' U2 D' B' R D L' B R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' D' F2 U' B
3. 35.34 L' F D F R L F2 B D' L2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R2
4. (39.04) R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F L U L2 F D L' B' U' L'
5. 34.32 F2 L D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D R2 F2 R U L' B' F D' R2
_*6. 29.11 B' U2 B L2 U2 B L2 D2 B R2 F U R D2 U F2 R' D2 L' F' D 
7. 30.53 R2 B D' R' D2 F U' R B' U' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L *_
*8. (26.27) R B2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F U2 F2 L' D R2 F2 D2 R 
9. 34.76 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F' L R U B' L2 F D R' F 
10. 32.84 B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L' B' L' F2 U B L' R U2 F *
11. 34.16 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 L' F' U R B2 R' D' R2 B' U'
12. 31.89 U' L' D2 F2 U D' R' B R F2 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L2

Bold is 30.83 ao5, and italics are 28.64 mo3.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 28, 2017)

7.37 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L' U' L2 D2 F U2 L B' L2
Cross (+3 Corners and 1 Edge): x' L2 U' R' F' Rw' (5/5)
Key Hole 1: U' L' U L (4/9)
Key Hole 2: y' D R' U R (4/13)
Key Hole 3: D2 U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L D' (10/23)
OLL: U R' U2 R U R F U R U' R' F' R (13/36)
PLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15/51)
Stupidest 7 I've ever gotten.
6.91 TPS


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 29, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-29
avg of 5: 1:27.34
It's so slow

Time List:
1. 1:27.32 L' D2 Dw R B' L2 Lw Fw B2 Uw' B2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 Lw2 Uw2 B' D' Fw' Lw' Dw' Uw' Fw' Dw' D2 L' D2 L' Bw2 D' R2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw Uw Lw D' Uw' L Fw' F' L2 Lw Dw F2 Bw' L Rw Dw' Bw L' Rw'
2. 1:22.11 U2 Fw2 Bw U2 F Bw' Dw' F' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 D' B F L' Rw' Fw2 F Uw Bw2 Dw2 Fw Bw R2 B2 R Lw' Bw L' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 F2 L' Dw' U' Uw B U Uw2 D' L' Uw Bw L' R' D' Fw' L D F L' D R' L2 Dw' L R' B
3. (1:37.26) R Rw L' Lw' B L' R2 Dw2 R' Rw L' D2 R2 L F Lw R Fw Dw Bw2 Fw' B' Dw' Fw2 Bw2 L2 Fw2 Uw' D Fw R' Bw' L Fw' F Dw2 B' U' Fw D' Uw2 U' R' B' F L Bw' B2 Uw L Bw Dw Bw' Uw2 D Lw2 Uw D2 Rw' B'
4. 1:32.57 F' Fw2 B L2 D2 Bw B D2 Fw Dw Lw D' B2 U2 Uw Rw' B' L Rw Bw Fw B2 L2 Bw' L Bw' Dw' Rw' Uw' Dw' R2 U2 Lw2 Bw R' Lw' Fw D' Rw' U Uw2 F2 Dw R' F2 D' R B2 Rw L2 Fw L2 Bw Uw' R B2 Fw2 D2 B Rw2
5. (1:18.59) Uw Bw' B' F Fw2 L2 U' B R2 L' Uw Dw' R' Bw' F' B2 L' Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw Rw' Bw U2 Dw B D Fw L' Uw Fw Lw' B2 Dw2 U' Lw' B2 F U2 B2 Bw2 Dw D2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 Lw L2 Uw' L' Bw Uw2 Dw U Bw' F' Rw' L2 Lw Dw

Yay pb average and 1:18 pb single


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 29, 2017)

OOOH YES PB ao5, ao12 and Mo3!!!!!! All with the Weilong GTS V2 ))DD

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-29
avg of 12: 9.62

Time List:
1. 8.75 B L2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 R' B' F' L2 D L2 D' L' B2 
2. 10.02 U2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F R2 U' F R B L D2 F D2 B L 
3. 10.02 L U2 F U2 R' B' U' D' L' D2 B2 R2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F' 
4. 9.02 F L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U F' R D F' L' B R' B L 
5. 11.05 F L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L' B' L F R' D' U L R' 
6. 8.99 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F U' R' F U L' F L2 F2 R 
7. (6.85) R2 B F' L2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 D' F L D' L B2 D2 R' 
8. 8.05 F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R' B2 L' U' L' B' D L2 B' R 
9. (15.66) D2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R2 B' L' B L' R D L' B' L2 D 
10. 10.20 F' R' B U F' L U2 L2 F R D R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D 
11. 10.87 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 U L B2 L' U2 F' D2 R' B F U 
12. 9.15 F' D2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 B L2 R' B2 L2 F2 U
This was my former PB ao5 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-29
avg of 5: 8.69

Time List:
1. 9.02 F L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U F' R D F' L' B R' B L 
2. (11.05) F L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L' B' L F R' D' U L R' 
3. 8.99 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F U' R' F U L' F L2 F2 R 
4. (6.85) R2 B F' L2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 D' F L D' L B2 D2 R' 
5. 8.05 F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R' B2 L' U' L' B' D L2 B' R
Counting 8.05 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-29
mean of 3: 7.97

Time List:
1. 8.99 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F U' R' F U L' F L2 F2 R 
2. 6.85 R2 B F' L2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 D' F L D' L B2 D2 R' 
3. 8.05 F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R' B2 L' U' L' B' D L2 B' R
First sub 8!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 29, 2017)

39.62 4x4 ao5, with the last cross edge thingy that Jay showed. It's nice, also using a out of the box wuque so yay


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 29, 2017)

3x3 OH PB's: 17.11 Ao5, 17.94 Ao12, 19.54 Ao50, 19.93 Ao100!
First Sub-20 Ao50/100 and Sub-18 Ao12!
So now that I'm good at 3x3 and OH... I guess it's 4x4 time?



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*PB Average of 5:* 17.11
1. 17.38 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' B2 U' R U L R2 B2 F' L' 
2. (22.79) D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B2 L U L B2 D F' L2 B' F' 
3. 16.85 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U R F2 L F2 D L2 R' F D 
4. 17.11 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U F' L' R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 
5. (16.35) R B2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R' B' U' L2 U' B' F2 R' U B2
*PB Average of 12:* 17.94
1. 17.41 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 L' B L2 B U' F' R2 U2 L B 
2. 17.44 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 D R' D U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U' B' 
3. 18.13 U2 L' D2 R B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 R2 F' L U B' R' D' F' L' D U 
4. 17.38 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' B2 U' R U L R2 B2 F' L' 
5. (22.79) D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B2 L U L B2 D F' L2 B' F' 
6. 16.85 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U R F2 L F2 D L2 R' F D 
7. 17.11 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U F' L' R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 
8. (16.35) R B2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R' B' U' L2 U' B' F2 R' U B2 
9. 18.21 F2 D R2 F' L2 B2 U F' R' D' F U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 
10. 17.62 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' B R B2 F L' U2 B' D' L2 
11. 19.78 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L D R2 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' 
12. 19.46 U R2 D L' F' R' B L F' U F D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2
*PB Average of 50:* 19.54
1. 17.44 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 D R' D U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U' B' 
2. 18.13 U2 L' D2 R B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 R2 F' L U B' R' D' F' L' D U 
3. 17.38 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' B2 U' R U L R2 B2 F' L' 
4. 22.79 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B2 L U L B2 D F' L2 B' F' 
5. 16.85 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U R F2 L F2 D L2 R' F D 
6. 17.11 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U F' L' R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 
7. (16.35) R B2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R' B' U' L2 U' B' F2 R' U B2 
8. 18.21 F2 D R2 F' L2 B2 U F' R' D' F U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 
9. 17.62 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' B R B2 F L' U2 B' D' L2 
10. 19.78 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L D R2 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' 
11. 19.46 U R2 D L' F' R' B L F' U F D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 
12. 19.36 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 U B' R F2 U R D' F D' F2 
13. 20.88 B U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F R2 F U2 B' D U' L' U2 F R' B F2 R F2 
14. 21.07 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R F' U' F2 L B D B2 F R2 
15. 18.59 D L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U F2 R' U2 R' B2 L F' R2 
16. 19.67 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F' D F' D2 U' B F' U2 
17. 19.92 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D U' B U2 L' U' L2 R D' L' F' L 
18. 21.47 F B' D2 L' B2 U2 D' F2 B' U B2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 
19. 20.54 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F' L U2 F' U B' L' B2 U' L' U2 
20. 20.70 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 U B' R2 U' R D' F R F 
21. 19.28 D2 R2 D2 R D2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' L B L' D2 B2 F D R U 
22. 20.64 R F2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 D R' F L F2 U R' F2 L 
23. 18.26 F2 U B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D R F R U L B' U B' R' F' 
24. 18.35 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U' F' L2 F R D2 L2 B' F 
25. 20.32 B' R' U D L2 B D' B' R B2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F L2 B' 
26. 19.87 B R2 F2 L B' D R F' B2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 R B2 
27. 18.82 F L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' U R2 B' D2 U L' F D F' 
28. (26.10) R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U L F' R2 U L2 F R F2 
29. 19.90 D2 F2 B U2 R L U F' D B2 U2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
30. 19.62 B' D2 F' L2 B F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 U F U2 R2 D' L D' F' D 
31. 18.50 B2 R' B U F U2 F2 L' B U F' R2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 
32. 22.10 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' U' F' U R' F R' U B L D F2 
33. 17.86 U D L' D' F R D2 B2 L' F R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 D 
34. (15.60) D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 B R2 U B D2 U2 F' U' F' R' F2 
35. 17.12 R D' L F2 D L2 U' R' D2 F U2 D F2 U' D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 
36. 19.15 B2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 L B L' U' L F' U2 L2 R U' 
37. 20.93 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U2 L D2 F R2 B D2 U2 B' R2 U' 
38. 20.43 U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' U F2 L2 R' D L' R U2 
39. 22.02 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D L U B' U2 F L F D' F' U 
40. 20.82 B R' B2 D' R D2 R' F2 U' D2 B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 
41. 21.86 B2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 D' R' U' R' U B L' F' R' U L 
42. (24.23) D2 F' D R' F' D2 L F2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 
43. 19.25 R D2 R F' R' D B' U' B' L B2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 L D2 
44. 21.18 U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L F D' L' B2 D L' R2 U' 
45. 21.23 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B U2 B' F2 L U2 R' U' B' U2 B' R' D' U2 
46. (16.02) F' D2 B U2 L2 U2 F D2 B U2 B D U B' R' B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R 
47. (23.39) F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L' F2 D' B2 U F D' R U' R 
48. 19.97 U L2 B2 R' U' B' D F' D2 L' U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U D2 B2 D' 
49. 17.98 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D U2 L U B2 F L F2 U' R' D B 
50. 17.36 D' L U2 D2 R' F L U' F D2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2
*PB Average of 100:* 19.93
1. 17.41 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 L' B L2 B U' F' R2 U2 L B 
2. 17.44 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 D R' D U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U' B' 
3. 18.13 U2 L' D2 R B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 R2 F' L U B' R' D' F' L' D U 
4. 17.38 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' B2 U' R U L R2 B2 F' L' 
5. 22.79 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B2 L U L B2 D F' L2 B' F' 
6. 16.85 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U R F2 L F2 D L2 R' F D 
7. 17.11 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U F' L' R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 
8. (16.35) R B2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R' B' U' L2 U' B' F2 R' U B2 
9. 18.21 F2 D R2 F' L2 B2 U F' R' D' F U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 
10. 17.62 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' B R B2 F L' U2 B' D' L2 
11. 19.78 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L D R2 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' 
12. 19.46 U R2 D L' F' R' B L F' U F D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 
13. 19.36 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 U B' R F2 U R D' F D' F2 
14. 20.88 B U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F R2 F U2 B' D U' L' U2 F R' B F2 R F2 
15. 21.07 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R F' U' F2 L B D B2 F R2 
16. 18.59 D L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U F2 R' U2 R' B2 L F' R2 
17. 19.67 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F' D F' D2 U' B F' U2 
18. 19.92 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D U' B U2 L' U' L2 R D' L' F' L 
19. 21.47 F B' D2 L' B2 U2 D' F2 B' U B2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 
20. 20.54 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F' L U2 F' U B' L' B2 U' L' U2 
21. 20.70 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 U B' R2 U' R D' F R F 
22. 19.28 D2 R2 D2 R D2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' L B L' D2 B2 F D R U 
23. 20.64 R F2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 D R' F L F2 U R' F2 L 
24. 18.26 F2 U B2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D R F R U L B' U B' R' F' 
25. 18.35 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U' F' L2 F R D2 L2 B' F 
26. 20.32 B' R' U D L2 B D' B' R B2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F L2 B' 
27. 19.87 B R2 F2 L B' D R F' B2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 R B2 
28. 18.82 F L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' U R2 B' D2 U L' F D F' 
29. (26.10) R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U L F' R2 U L2 F R F2 
30. 19.90 D2 F2 B U2 R L U F' D B2 U2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
31. 19.62 B' D2 F' L2 B F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 U F U2 R2 D' L D' F' D 
32. 18.50 B2 R' B U F U2 F2 L' B U F' R2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 
33. 22.10 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' U' F' U R' F R' U B L D F2 
34. 17.86 U D L' D' F R D2 B2 L' F R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 D 
35. (15.60) D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 B R2 U B D2 U2 F' U' F' R' F2 
36. 17.12 R D' L F2 D L2 U' R' D2 F U2 D F2 U' D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 
37. 19.15 B2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 L B L' U' L F' U2 L2 R U' 
38. 20.93 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U2 L D2 F R2 B D2 U2 B' R2 U' 
39. 20.43 U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' U F2 L2 R' D L' R U2 
40. 22.02 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D L U B' U2 F L F D' F' U 
41. 20.82 B R' B2 D' R D2 R' F2 U' D2 B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 
42. 21.86 B2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 D' R' U' R' U B L' F' R' U L 
43. (24.23) D2 F' D R' F' D2 L F2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 
44. 19.25 R D2 R F' R' D B' U' B' L B2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 L D2 
45. 21.18 U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L F D' L' B2 D L' R2 U' 
46. 21.23 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B U2 B' F2 L U2 R' U' B' U2 B' R' D' U2 
47. (16.02) F' D2 B U2 L2 U2 F D2 B U2 B D U B' R' B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R 
48. 23.39 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L' F2 D' B2 U F D' R U' R 
49. 19.97 U L2 B2 R' U' B' D F' D2 L' U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U D2 B2 D' 
50. 17.98 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D U2 L U B2 F L F2 U' R' D B 
51. 17.36 D' L U2 D2 R' F L U' F D2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
52. 23.81 L2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F L2 R' U2 R2 U R' F' D2 L' D 
53. 21.52 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 U F' D2 L R F2 R' U 
54. 23.30 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R F' L R B F2 R2 U' 
55. 20.79 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 L B' D2 L2 R D' L D2 F2 R 
56. 18.43 L B2 D' F2 B L F U' L F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 D' R2 D B2 U 
57. 18.85 L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 D F' L2 U' R' D2 B D2 U' F 
58. 19.28 R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U R' U2 B F L D2 F' R2 D' U 
59. 18.98 U2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R F D' U2 R B F D R' D 
60. 19.75 R2 L F2 D R L F' R2 B R D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' 
61. 20.15 D R2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R F' D F' D2 B R2 F D U2 
62. 19.39 L U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 R F' U2 F2 R' B' L' U2 R2 U 
63. 22.96 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 R B U L2 D F' D2 U' R U F 
64. 21.14 R' U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 L D L2 B' D' B F2 U L2 R' 
65. 19.65 D' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L D' R D F R2 D B2 R2 U' 
66. 21.39 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' B' R2 D' L F' U L U2 L 
67. 19.63 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B L2 B L2 D' R U2 L R U' B R' B2 U 
68. (24.70) D2 R D L' F' D2 F2 U' L U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D 
69. 19.15 R2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 B R2 D2 U B' R2 U2 F' R' B F2 R' U2 
70. 19.94 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' F' U2 L B2 F2 L' B2 U' F U' 
71. 20.53 F' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 F U2 B' D B2 L2 U L' B U F U L 
72. 19.52 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L' F' D R' U L2 F' D' B D 
73. 24.05 L2 U2 R D' B2 D2 L' B' U' R' F2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B 
74. 17.18 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' B' L U R D' U2 R D2 B2 
75. 20.71 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L B D' F L' D' B2 R2 B' R 
76. (16.43) B L2 R2 B' R2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U' B R2 F D2 B2 U' R U2 F2 
77. 17.63 U2 B D' L F D' L U' B R U2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 R D2 R2 U2 
78. 17.70 D R F' L D2 L2 F2 U' L' B2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 
79. 22.75 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' L R F L2 U L' B D U F2 
80. 18.50 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R B R2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R B F2 
81. 20.32 R2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' D R' B U' R' F U R2 F2 
82. 17.01 B2 U2 R F2 L' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' D B2 F L' F' L 
83. 19.28 U2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U B D2 F2 R' D2 F' U' B' D' 
84. 22.27 D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 F D2 B L2 U B' D L U' F' R B2 D F2 
85. (24.26) U R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 R B2 R2 U R2 F' D R2 B' D 
86. 17.62 D2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 B D L B2 R D R2 D2 U L2 B' R' 
87. 21.95 U2 B D2 L' U F2 R' L2 D B' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B' U2 B' 
88. 19.79 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D F' U2 R' F R D' R' B' L R 
89. 20.48 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 B R' D' F U B' L' D2 L2 F2 R 
90. 23.04 L2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R D2 U2 F R F2 L2 B2 D' B' U2 F U' 
91. (25.49) B U' R' F' R2 D2 R F' D' R' F' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 
92. 22.86 L2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F D' B' L U2 R2 F' D' 
93. 18.62 D B U R2 B R2 F R D' R2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 
94. 21.35 R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U B2 L' R B D2 L' B' D' F2 D2 B2 
95. 18.15 B R' L' U' R2 L2 B2 D F U2 D2 R D2 L2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 
96. 21.89 D U R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' R' F R' F' L2 F 
97. (16.47) B' L2 B' R2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 B' U' B2 D2 F U R D B L 
98. 19.47 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R D' U B' D' R' D2 L2 R2 
99. 23.46 F2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 B U2 B R2 U R' D2 L' F L' B' L' B2 U2 
100. 19.17 L2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B L' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 D B R' U' F'

Sub-20's: 58... niiiiice


----------



## Kered (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm sub 10 in one year!!!!


----------



## kake123 (Apr 30, 2017)

Megaminx

1:28.348 PB avg12
1:25.309 PB avg5 (yep PB too)

1:10.828 PB single (from a few days ago but I deleted the scrambles )



Spoiler: Scrambles from TNoodle



Average of 12/12: 1:28.348
Standard deviation: 5.033
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:19.334
Worst time: 1:48.433

1:22.006, 1:24.617, 1:29.303, 1:29.891, (1:19.334), 1:37.300, 1:26.492, 1:28.828, 1:35.633, 1:20.679, 1:28.731, (1:48.433) = 1:28.348 ave12

1. 1:22.006 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
2. 1:24.617 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
3. 1:29.303 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
4. 1:29.891 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
5. (1:19.334) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
6. 1:37.300 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
7. 1:26.492 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
8. 1:28.828 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
9. 1:35.633 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
10. 1:20.679 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
11. 1:28.731 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
12. (1:48.433) R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

Average of 5/5: 1:25.309
Standard deviation: 3.019
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:19.334
Worst time: 1:29.891

1:22.006, 1:24.617, 1:29.303, (1:29.891), (1:19.334) = 1:25.309 ave5

1. 1:22.006 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
2. 1:24.617 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
3. 1:29.303 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
4. (1:29.891) R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
5. (1:19.334) R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2017)

I got a rubiks brand clock yay

Tbh quite underwhelming, feels almost like my lingao/idksomechinaclock just with better/tighter pins idk if im doing it wrongly or what


Still new main cuz they all say rubiks will make me sub-10 right


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 30, 2017)

got 3 podiums in one comp yesterday, 4 if you count kilominx
and I still have day 2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 30, 2017)

3x3 PB and first sub-10 ever!
9.36 L U D2 B L U' R' D R U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D'


Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2
Cross - R' D' R
F2L 1 - U' R U R'
F2L 2 - U' L' U L
F2L 3 - y U R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L 4 - R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL - U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL - R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


Luck. I think Feliks can do 4.xx or 3.xx with this scramble


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Apr 30, 2017)

Just broke my pb! It's now 21.368 and I finally smashed that sub 30 mark!


----------



## 2180161 (May 1, 2017)

First BLD success and I accidentally stopped the timer after memo. BUT THEN I got an even faster one after, so my first two success back to back!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 1, 2017)

sub-2 adj pll parity, yeah yeah i know people have gotten like 1.6 but still this is good considering 1) i learnt it last night at 1am and 2) its already faster than my standard adj pll parity


----------



## asacuber (May 1, 2017)

3rd best ever. EPLL skip

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-1
single: 7.11

Time List:
1. 7.10 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B L R2 U L' U B U R2 D2


----------



## kake123 (May 1, 2017)

2:39.688 6x6 PB single (from 18 march)



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



6x6

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 2:39.688

1. (2:39.688)
18/03/2017 17:55:25
3Uw R2 Rw' 3Fw' R D' B' 3Fw2 Bw U' D 3Fw' 3Rw2 L2 D2 Bw' F' 3Rw' Bw Rw F2 Dw' F' Lw' U' 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' F L' U2 3Rw 3Fw Dw' R2 Dw Rw Dw2 3Fw D2 F' Bw Lw2 R F' D' F' Rw D' Bw' Lw2 F Dw Rw Lw Fw 3Rw Uw Fw' L' F' Fw 3Rw' Fw Dw Fw2 Rw Dw' Lw U' 3Fw Bw' L Fw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' D'



44.541 4x4 PB single (from a few days ago, forgot to save the scramble tho)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2017)

wrap-up of German Open 2017: 11 PB's, 8 podiums, 2 NR's

detail: 
good stuff:
10.59 PB sq1 single
3:06 PB 7x7 single
8/8 multi in 35:25 (fastest 8 points PB in the WCA)
40.96 megaminx NR

mediocre aka should have been better:
14.02 OH PB avg, 13.66 without the +2 on the last solve
16.17 tied sq1 PB avg, mid 15ish without the +2
3.95 pyra PB avg, 3.73 without counting cube drop
3:19 7x7 mean, failed last 2 solves really badly (3:24 and 3:26)
47.43 mega NR avg, failed last solve, no lookahead whatsoever and slow everything
8.76 3x3 avg PB with the slowest J-perm in history (9.15, which was counting)

bad: 
Feet (42/37)
BLD (3 dnfs in R1)

Still a successful competition for me!


----------



## Torch (May 1, 2017)

(1:08.73), 1:15.87, 1:15.95, 1:10.88, (1:27.91) = 1:14.24 Mega ao5

PB single and ao5 after not practicing any Mega since like February. I really want to get to low 1:10s globally soon..


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 1, 2017)

10:25.830 Master Kilominx (Mebiminx) Mo3:

10:18.606, 10:34.676, 10:24.208

all three solves had parity.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 1, 2017)

Yau-5 PB's
best time: 1:46.80
best average of 5: 1:55.59
best average of 12: 1:59.25


Spoiler: Times



2:03.97, 2:03.14, 1:58.59, 1:50.45, 2:05.55, 2:15.60, 2:04.89, 1:59.11, 1:58.12, 1:46.80, 1:49.98, 1:58.66, 2:04.82, 2:07.08


----------



## lucarubik (May 2, 2017)

OH 1. 16.50 D2 F R U' B' L U2 F' B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U' Uw' not bad considering i dindt oh since 2011


----------



## Torch (May 2, 2017)

Full sweep of Mega PB's:

1:05.75 single
1:12.22 mo3
1:13.32 ao5
1:15.63 ao12
1:21.80 ao50
1:22.51 ao100


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 2, 2017)

39.96 4x4 single earlier today, first sub 40!


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 2, 2017)

4x4 PB Ao5: 56.43


----------



## kake123 (May 3, 2017)

Some sq1 PBs



Spoiler: Scrambles from csTimer



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-3
solves/total: 22/22

single
best: *26.76*
worst: 1:53.61

mean of 3
current: 56.12 (σ = 2.53)
best: 34.30 (σ = 6.85)

avg of 5
current: 56.12 (σ = 2.53)
best: *40.68* (σ = 5.00)

avg of 12
current: 52.60 (σ = 6.02)
best: *48.05* (σ = 6.94)

Average: 50.67 (σ = 6.94)
Mean: 52.45

Time List:
1. 30.51 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)
2. 44.94 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/
3. 52.23 (1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/
4. 47.38 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(6, -2)
5. 56.02 (1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)
6. 1:53.61 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/
7. 58.04 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)
8. 51.24 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/
9. 35.97 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)
10. 26.76 (-2, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)
11. 40.15 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
12. 1:11.13 (1, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/
13. 45.92 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
14. 56.61 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(5, 0)/(-2, -1)
15. 49.92 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)
16. 43.80 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/
17. 46.89 (-3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(-4, -4)/
18. 51.91 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)
19. 1:02.52 (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/
20. 54.74 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/
21. 59.04 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -1)
22. 54.58 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/


----------



## Meow (May 3, 2017)

Yan M isn't bad

Average: 6.99
Best: 6.45
Worst: 7.60
Mean: 7.00
Standard Deviation: 0.43

1: (6.45) F R' B' R U' F2 R2 U2 F R' B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' L2 B2 D2 R'
2: 6.76 U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' F2 L F U R2 U L2
3: (7.60) R' F B L' F2 R2 B U' D R U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B D2 B U2 B L2
4: 7.40 F2 R' U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R B2 R2 F' D R2 F U R F R2 B' L2
5: 6.80 F2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 L F2 D2 B2 L2 D' L' D L D U' B D2 L2 F2

First one was part of a 7.21 ao12

Average: 6.70
Best: 5.58
Worst: 7.71
Mean: 6.68
Standard Deviation: 0.77

1: (7.71) D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B D' U' F' R' U' B' U2 R2 F'
2: 6.10 D2 U F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F' U' R B' F2 D' B2 F' D R
3: (5.58) F2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' R' D2 F2 R' D' B R2 D2 U2
4: 7.26 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D' U' R D' F' L D2 L' F' R2 F2 R2
5: 6.73 F U2 F' D' F L2 D2 L D F D L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 3, 2017)

pretty good, first sub45 avg12. Contains 43.52 avg5

46.25, 44.30, 44.28,44.37, 47.10, (42.22), 45.04, 43.29,45.69, (49.90), 44.70, 43.14 -> 44.84 megaminx pb avg12


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2017)

Master Kilominx:
8:24.419 Single
8:42.372 Mo3
8:53.538 Ao5


----------



## RyanMCLNY (May 3, 2017)

Finally Took my average of 1000 down by a decimal. It is now 9.93! Yay!
My best solve was:
516. (6.94) D F L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 L' U B' D2 L R F2 U L


----------



## GenTheThief (May 4, 2017)

1:05.22 Megaminx PB in the weekly competition yay

PLL was an R-Perm R' U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

ohhh I want sub-65


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 4, 2017)

Invented a time machine and traveled back to when I was slower! Unfortunately there was some mix-up and the slower me is back here now.

e: kill me
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-3
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 10.34
worst: 15.90

mean of 3
current: 12.56 (σ = 2.02)
best: 10.71 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 5
current: 13.01 (σ = 1.70)
best: 11.51 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 12
current: 12.48 (σ = 1.35)
best: 12.48 (σ = 1.35)

Average: *12.48* (σ = 1.35)
Mean: 12.59

Time List:
1. 13.73 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 B F' L2 U' B2 R' F2 D R 
2. 11.34 U D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L U' F2 D B' R' D' R2 
3. 10.43 L2 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 F R' D' U2 L2 U2 L' U R2 D' L' 
4. 10.34 R B2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 B D L2 D B U' F2 R' U2 
5. 12.75 R U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 D R2 L' U' R U' B2 D' F' U2 L' 
6. 12.74 R' F' L2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F U' B' L' B2 R D R F 
7. 13.50 R U B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U B U2 B2 F2 R' F D2 U F 
8. 12.57 L' D2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 L R B' L2 D R' F' R' U 
9. 15.90 F' L2 D L2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' U B' D L D R F U' 
10. 11.22 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F' L U L B' F2 L' D' B L' 
11. 11.56 L' R2 U2 R F2 R B2 F2 R F2 D U R' F2 D L' U2 F' U2 R 
12. 14.88 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D R2 B' U' F' L U' R D R' D


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 4, 2017)

mo3: 8.19
*avg of 5: 8.95 - First sub-9 in a while!*
avg of 12: 9.56

Time List: *8.96, 7.97, (7.63), 9.92, 11.02*, 9.56, 11.82, 11.19, 8.85, 8.55, (13.60), 7.73

So stoked that I got three 7s in one avg of 12...


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 4, 2017)

Double post. 

Skewb
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-4
solves/total: 109/110

2.95 single
4.81 mean of 3
*5.00 PB avg of 5 *- 4.06, 3.95, (8.04), 7.00, (2.95)
*5.69 PB avg of 12 *- 4.06, 3.95, (8.04), 7.00, (2.95), 6.01, 6.49, 6.79, 5.69, 6.87, 3.17, 6.87
*6.50 PB avg of 50 
6.67 PB avg of 100 *



Spoiler: Times



1. 5.84 R U' L' U B U' L' B' R
2. 5.89 B' R B' L' B L' U' L' U'
3. 7.97 L' U B' R U' L' R U'
4. 5.59 R L' U B R' B U B' R
5. 5.58 B U B' U' L' R' L B
6. 6.19 U' B' L' R' B U' B' R L
7. 5.00 U' R B' L R' U R' B' U'
8. 6.18 R' U B' L U B R' B
9. 6.04 B R B' L R' L' B L R
10. 8.01 U R' L B' U B' U' L'
11. 5.99 L R' U L' B R' L B L
12. 4.12 R B' U' B' R L R B
13. 7.50 U' R' L R L' R B R' U'
14. 7.04 U' L' U L' R' B R' U'
15. 5.86 B U B L' U' L U' L B L'
16. DNF(3.82) B' U' R U L' U B U' L'
17. 5.94 L' R U L' B' U B L
18. 7.65 L U R' L B L' U' L B
19. 8.34 L R' U R' L' B U' R' U
20. 8.28 L' R' U' R' B R' U R
21. 7.80 B' U L' U' L R L R' L'
22. 6.22 L R U' R U R' U L
23. 5.33 U' R' L U R' L U' R' L
24. 7.19 L' B' U' R L R' L' R
25. 5.00 L' R' U' R B' R U R
26. 7.81 L R B L B' L U' B'
27. 6.68 L' B R L' R L' U R U
28. 5.98 U R U' B R B' U R B'
29. 6.16 R' B L U' B' U L B R
30. 3.98 B R' L' R' B' R B R U'
31. 5.66 R' L R L' U L' U L' B'
32. 4.80 R' L' R' U B L R' B
33. 7.69 B' U R L' B U B U B'
34. 6.26 B' L U R' B' R' B' L' R'
35. 11.49 L U' R B U' R' L R
36. 8.19 U B U R L B U' B
37. 8.92 B R L B R B' R' U'
38. 6.68 B R L B U R' L U
39. 9.77 R B U R B' U' L B'
40. 6.59 U' L' R' B' U' R U' B' U'
41. 9.57 B' R U' R U' R L U'
42. 5.60 L' U' B U' B L' R' L
43. 7.51 B' R B L' U L R B U
44. 7.06 R U' R L' U' B' U R' U'
45. 8.44 U' B R' B L' B' U B U'
46. 8.48 U' B U' L' U' B L R'
47. 5.61 U L' R U' L' B L U' B'
48. 6.75 U R L R' L U R U'
49. 5.57 B U B L U L R' L' U'
50. 6.04 R L R U' R' B' L' R L'
51. 5.19 U' L' B R B' U' R L'
52. 5.50 L' R' U' R' B L R' U R
53. 8.55 B R U' R B' U' B' U'
54. 5.08 L' R' U R' L U L' R'
55. 6.69 U R' L B U' L U' B
56. 4.91 B U' B R' L R' B U
57. 6.46 B' R B R' B L' B' R' L
58. 5.75 R U R' B U R U R'
59. 6.51 U B' R' B U' B' U B L'
60. 10.34 B' U R L' R' L B R'
61. 8.51 U R L' B L' B U R
62. 3.75 L R L R' B' R L' R U
63. 11.58 B U B' U' L R L U
64. 5.62 U' R' L' B U' L' B L' B
65. 8.26 B' L U' L' R U' R U L
66. 9.77 U R L' U R' L' U' B R'
67. 8.36 R' U' B' U' R' L' B L
68. 5.63 U' B R' L U' L B' R' L
69. 5.26 L' U' B' R' L B L R L'
70. 6.60 B' R U' L R' L' B' L'
71. 7.47 B' U B' L R U L' B U'
72. 8.37 B' U R U' L R U R
73. 7.26 U' R' B' U R' L' U L U'
74. 5.34 U L' U L B U B' R
75. 11.95 U' L R L' U' R U L
76. 4.06 U' R' B' L R U R' B' U'
77. 3.95 R' L' R' U L B' U' B
78. 8.04 U' B' R' U B' R' L' B
79. 7.00 L' U' L' U' R B U' B
80. 2.95 L' U R U' L' U R B'
81. 6.01 B' U L U R' B L B U
82. 6.49 U L' U' B R B R U
83. 6.79 R' B' R' B R U' B R'
84. 5.69 B' U' R' B' U R L U'
85. 6.87 L' B' R U' R' B U' L'
86. 3.17 L' B' L' U R U L B' R'
87. 6.87 U L U' L' U' L U' B R
88. 6.27 B L' B' U L B L U'
89. 7.25 R U' B L B' R' B' U'
90. 5.91 B' R L B U' B R' U R
91. 7.05 L R' L' B U L U L R
92. 7.16 B' R U' L' U' R U L U'
93. 7.85 R' U L' U B L B' U' L
94. 6.85 B' L R' L' B U B R L'
95. 6.81 B' U' L B' L B R' U
96. 4.11 L' B' U B U B L' R
97. 7.66 U R' B' R' B R' L' U R'
98. 7.88 U L' B' U' R' L R U' B'
99. 7.52 R L' U' R' U L' U R B' U'
100. 6.82 U B L' B U R L U'
101. 5.24 R' B' U B' L B L' U L
102. 3.90 R U L' U B U' R U'
103. 6.09 L' U' R U B' R U R'
104. 15.75 B' L U' B' U R' U' B' R
105. 9.93 U' B' R B' U' B U' B L
106. 6.56 R' L' U B L U B R' U'
107. 6.58 U B' L U L R U B' R'
108. 7.10 R L R L' U' L B' L'
109. 9.03 L' R' L' R B' U B R L'
110. 5.15 U R U L R' B U' B' L'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 4, 2017)

on orange (CN progress?)

7.73 fullstep
8.72 avg5
9.72 avg12
10.19 avg50
10.20 avg100

trying to extend to an avg1000 this weekend, I have 4 days off yay


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 5, 2017)

Another sub-10! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-4
single: 9.914

Time List:
1. 9.914 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D F2 D U2 R B' U R B' R' D2 R' F2 D'

x2 // inspection
R' B' D R' // cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L-1
R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L-2
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L-3
L U L' d L' U' L // F2L-4
U2 l' U' L U R U' r' F // OLL
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // PLL

60 moves / 9.914 seconds = 6.05 TPS

No rotations makes me happy, but apart from that, this solve wasn't really that lucky. I have a bad habit of hardly using my inspection time, so I only saw to the cross, which is unfortunate. The next pair was super obvious if I'd bothered to look further into the solve. All in all, though, my improvement looks promising. This is my third sub-10 since my first in December, and my second was nine days ago.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 5, 2017)

Megaminx 1:13.74 ao12 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-4
avg of 12: 1:13.74

Time List:
(1:06.30), 1:13.37, (1:23.91), 1:14.40, 1:11.02, 1:09.43, 1:14.70, 1:16.36, 1:13.54, 1:17.04, 1:19.91, 1:07.54

counting 69 and 67 boiiii

Globally, I'm approaching sub-75


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 5, 2017)

What just happened

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-4
single: 8.928

Time List:
1. 8.928 L2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 U' B' F' D' F L' B F' R2 U R'

x2 // inspection
R' B' D F R' D' // cross
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-1
L U2 L' R U2 R' // F2L-2
U L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L-3
U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-4
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL

PLL and AUF skip

42 moves / 8.92 seconds = 4.7 TPS
Only 34 solves after my 9.914 :O


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 5, 2017)

Got 4x4 PB Clean-sweep in the session I did over the past few days, Pretty much used to the wuque now.

Single: 37.426
Mo3: 44.916
Ao5: 47.376
Ao12: 48.197
Ao50: 50.944
Ao100: 51.775

I'm going to extend this into an Ao1k over the next few weeks.


----------



## Konsta (May 5, 2017)

Around 10 years after getting my first cube, finally sub 10.
Was starting to think I will turn 40 before getting this done, but got it way before, over 3 years to spare 
Also noticeable that I did this 3 days after getting the stickerless valk3.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5
avg of 12: 9.98

Time List:
1. 9.68 D L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D F U2 L' B2 D F' R D' U' R'
2. 9.56 B' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B' L R2 B' D2 R2 F R' D B2
3. (11.88) F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U B2 R2 B' R' B' D L' B D2 L R2 U
4. 10.08 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L U2 R U B' R D F2 R2 B
5. 9.63 U B' U2 L U R2 D' F2 D' F D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F'
6. 10.61 L R2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B F' R F' L2 B' R U'
7. 10.69 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L R B2 U2 R B2 F D U' F' L' F' U2 B' D2 U
8. 10.05 F D F2 R2 D' L U2 L U2 F U D R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U D' R2
9. (8.44) B L' F2 L F2 U2 R' D2 L R F' U' R' F D' B' D2 R' U
10. 10.89 F' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U R' B' L U2 L B2 R2 B'
11. 9.09 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F D2 L D' R F U' L2 D F2 D' B
12. 9.47 B D R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 U' R' U' B R2 B D U' F2 U

Also sub 11 average of 100:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5
avg of 100: 10.98


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 10.12 U2 R F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 B' U L' F' L' D B2 F U' B' 
2. 11.47 U2 R B U F L2 U' R' D F' R2 F' R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F R' 
3. (8.83) B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' F2 R' B L2 D' B2 D F U R' D' U2 
4. 11.53 U2 B' L2 U2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D R' U R' 
5. 11.14 R' U2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F' D2 U2 R D R2 D2 
6. (8.81) R2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 D' L' B D2 U2 L2 R' D B' L 
7. 12.55 B L' U' B' R F' R' F2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 U' D2 F2 U2 
8. 10.51 F2 L D2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 F' D' B2 L' R' B U' B2 D 
9. 11.79 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B R2 U2 F R' B D' F D L D2 U L' R' 
10. 10.71 B U2 R2 B2 F D2 L2 F' D2 L2 R U' F2 R' F R2 D U2 L' R 
11. (13.88) F2 B' L U' B2 U' F U2 L F2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 
12. 11.19 D' F2 D' F B' L B R' L F2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 
13. 9.64 U' R B2 R D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 R' U' B F U' R2 B U' L 
14. 10.10 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 U R' B2 F R2 B' D' U F' D' F2 
15. 10.95 D F D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R D' B2 L2 F D2 R2 U' 
16. 11.62 L B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L' D2 U B' F' D' F2 L 
17. 12.73 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D L U F' L B' L R F D B' 
18. 11.72 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' B D R2 F2 R' U F2 R' D2 R 
19. (13.66) U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 B D' L F D R2 D' R F' D' 
20. (15.23) B U2 F L2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 D' L F L2 F R U L2 U2 B 
21. 10.53 F B L' F D' R2 U R F U' F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 
22. 12.27 L F' U2 R D2 R D' R' L' U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D 
23. 12.52 D' F' D2 B' L2 B2 U2 B U2 D R' D U F' R' D' B2 D 
24. 12.52 B2 L2 U R2 U L2 R2 D L' F' L' R' U L2 R U B2 R 
25. (13.06) F2 D2 R B' D' F B2 L F D2 F' U2 B' D2 B R2 B D2 F2 R 
26. 11.54 R2 L F2 R2 U2 F' R' D2 B' U B2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 
27. 9.73 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 D' F U2 R F' D' U' B' L D2 
28. 11.72 B2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' L' D2 F' U R F' D L' B2 F 
29. 9.62 B' L2 F2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L' R2 D2 R U' L R U R F' R2 U2 L 
30. 11.32 R U2 L F2 U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R' U R' B' F' R2 B' L2 
31. 11.55 U' L' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' U' R' B' U' B' D' B' R' U2 
32. 11.64 F' L2 F D2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 F D U2 L B2 U' R2 F D2 L R 
33. 10.85 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U L U R2 F2 R' D2 B' D F D 
34. 10.14 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 F2 R U' F2 D U' B F2 U F2 R 
35. (8.93) L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' R D2 B' D F' L U F D U2 
36. 10.36 R B2 L F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 B' D' L' U' L R U B U2 L' 
37. 9.25 U R L' D' R B2 L F2 B' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 D' 
38. 9.76 D' U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 B' D' U' L' R2 B D2 B2 R F' U' 
39. 9.99 U2 R U2 R' D2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R U' L2 B R2 B F' L U F' D' 
40. 11.17 F' L2 U' R2 U' R2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D F L' D L D U2 
41. 11.25 L2 U' F2 U B2 D F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B R B' F R2 U' F2 R' F 
42. 12.31 F2 B L' U D F R B L' D R' D2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 
43. 11.92 R2 F' D2 F R2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U B' F2 L2 B2 L B' D2 R' D' 
44. 12.42 L2 B' U' F2 L2 F L' U' D2 F D2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 B D 
45. 11.21 B R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B R2 B L2 B R' U' L2 F' L' D2 R2 F' D2 B 
46. 10.20 L2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' B2 D2 F' L' U B' D' B' 
47. 10.83 D B D2 B D2 F R2 B L2 D2 U2 F U R2 B L' F' U B2 D2 U' 
48. 10.28 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 R D' B2 L R2 B' U B L B' 
49. 10.07 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 L2 B2 F D2 B U' F' D B2 L' B' L2 
50. 12.14 L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L B L U L' U2 B F U' 
51. 10.44 U' F D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 F' U2 R' D B' U' F' U' L' D R 
52. 11.33 B' F2 R' F2 L U2 R F2 L F2 R U2 B' D' B2 R' U2 L D' U B' 
53. 12.80 R' B L D' L2 D2 L U R2 B' R2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 
54. 11.48 L2 B L D' L2 U' R U L F U D R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 
55. 9.63 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 F' D2 F D R D2 L' B' U F2 
56. 10.92 B' R' D2 L2 B' L U2 L U L U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 
57. 10.40 R' D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D L2 F2 L B' U' F D R' U2 F' L 
58. 10.29 L2 U F2 U R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U F D U' L' U' B2 R F' L R2 
59. 9.93 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 B' R B F R U B D2 L2 U R' 
60. 11.44 L' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F' D B R' F R2 F2 R' U R U2 
61. 9.32 D F2 U2 F2 R F2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B D R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 
62. 11.85 L2 U F' B R2 U2 L U' B2 R2 L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F L2 D2 U 
63. 9.88 F2 L' R' F2 D2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 D' L F U' R D2 U' R' B2 R' 
64. 9.33 R2 B' L B' U2 B' L2 D' L D2 F R2 B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 
65. 9.72 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' L' R2 U' R' D2 B' F U L 
66. 10.88 D2 F' R2 F D2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F U F2 U' B' L R2 U L D U' 
67. 11.37 L B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U R2 B' R2 B U' F D R B L 
68. 10.40 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 B D2 B' F2 L2 F2 L U B2 R' B2 F R D2 L' U' 
69. 10.60 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 F R' D' F' L2 F D' U' B R' 
70. 11.37 L2 B' U' R2 B' R2 L B D' R' F D2 F' D2 R2 F B L2 B R2 B 
71. 10.96 F2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 R F D R B' R' D U2 F' U' B 
72. 10.99 F2 R' F B2 U R L' B L B2 U' L2 U2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R 
73. 10.21 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F D F' R' D L2 U L R2 B' 
74. 10.60 F' U R2 D' L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D R B' U F2 L' R' U' B2 F R 
75. 11.94 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R D' B2 F' D' F R' F L2 F 
76. (8.75) F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R' B' L' U B F' U2 B2 F2 L' 
77. 10.43 L2 U' B L2 B L F' L U2 B U2 D2 F U2 B' D2 B U2 F2 D' 
78. 9.93 L F2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' F2 L F' U2 R B' D' R' B' 
79. 10.34 R2 B2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U B' R U2 B' L D B2 L B 
80. (9.02) D' B2 D2 L2 B' L2 F U2 B L2 U2 F' U' R' D B2 F R F2 D 
81. 11.93 R2 D2 L U2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' B F U L' B2 R U B F 
82. 11.16 F2 U2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L R2 B U' F2 R F2 D B' U L' F' 
83. 11.96 B F2 L2 B2 L2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L2 U' L U L' F' D2 F' L2 F 
84. 11.34 R' B2 U2 L D2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 D' R2 U B' L' F2 D R2 F' D' 
85. 11.42 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 U L2 D F' U' R' D L' F' U2 L' D2 
86. 11.56 L F2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B D B2 U' R2 F L B' 
87. 11.98 D2 B U' D R' U B2 U F R' U' B2 U2 D L2 B2 D B2 D R2 
88. 10.08 U2 F L2 R2 B L2 B F U2 F' R F U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 B 
89. 11.95 D' L2 U' F2 R F U D2 R B2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' 
90. 10.80 L' F2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 U B2 L2 F U2 L' F' R D' L2 D R' 
91. 11.24 R U2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 R B2 U' F D2 L B D2 F D' R' 
92. 12.15 D B2 U' F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 R' B D R' D2 U L2 B' U2 
93. 10.38 R2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U B' D L F U B2 F' U2 R' 
94. 10.84 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F2 R2 B F2 D2 U' B' D' F2 R F' D2 L2 U L 
95. 12.39 L2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B' R2 F L' D' B L2 U B2 D2 
96. 10.45 R U' L U2 D' F' U R2 B' U L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B 
97. 9.17 L' U R2 L2 B R D' F' U' B R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 L 
98. 10.05 L2 U2 D F2 R U2 R2 F' B' R' U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U 
99. (13.53) D U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 B R D' L R2 U L B D2 L U' 
100. 10.96 F' D2 U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B' D2 U2 R' B F D' F L2 R' F' D' U


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 5, 2017)

Pyraminx solve, not a pb but amazing time 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5
single: 0.73

Time List:
1. 0.73 U' B' U B L' R' L R' r'

Edit: Turned into PB mean of 3: 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5
mean of 3: 2.12

Time List:
1. 0.73 U' B' U B L' R' L R' r' 
2. 2.19 U R B' U' L R U B' r 
3. 3.44 L U' L U R' L' R' U l r'


----------



## asacuber (May 5, 2017)

OMG ITS KONSTA!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 5, 2017)

new PB ao12!
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5
...
current: *9.83* (σ = 0.66)
...
Time List:
1. 9.06 U B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 B R' D' B' L D' B
2. 8.82 F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B L2 U2 R' U L' F L B U F D L
3. 9.65 R' B R2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 R2 U2 B' R' U L B U R2 U L2 B
4. 11.63 B L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R F' L' B' U' R U2 R2 D
5. 10.31 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 R' F' D' L U B' L' D2 R' F'
6. 9.55 U R' U2 L2 R' F2 L B2 D2 R' D B U' L2 F2 D B U
7. 10.43 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 U' F' R U R' B2 R' D R' D2 L
8. 10.95 F' L' F' R2 D' R' B2 R' F R2 L2 U2 D' B2 U' D2 B2 R2 F2 B2
9. 9.48 R D' L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L' F' L D' F2 R B L B'
10. 9.21 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U F2 B' L R' F R B D' F2 D2 R
11. 9.14 L U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 L' B2 F U L R' F' D B R' F2 L'
12. 10.48 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R D2 B' U' F U2 R' B2 F2 U B' L'

I'm bordering on sub-10 now when I'm in the zone lol

Also PB single but I'll have to dig up the scramble
time was 6.43


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 5, 2017)

some videos:


----------



## Elo13 (May 5, 2017)

Sub-57 feet ao100 yay!!
56.78 ao100 as well as 56.14 ao50
also hit 500 solves in the session


----------



## yoshinator (May 5, 2017)

8.02 3x3 avg12!! 

Time List:
1. 8.30 B' R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B L2 R B' U2 L2 B2 D 
2. 8.31 R D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B U L D2 L' B D L F2 
3. 9.59 F2 L U2 L D2 R B2 F2 R U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R' U' F D L' D2 B 
4. 7.36 L' D B' R' B D' F' R2 D' F2 R U2 F2 D2 R U2 R' L2 F2 U2 
5. 7.43 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F L2 U2 B2 L D2 U R D' U L' U2 R2 U2 
6. 8.00 R' D F' B' R D F' L2 U2 R B2 R B2 D2 F2 B2 L' B2 U 
7. (10.60) F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B D' R B U' R2 B F2 R2 B' 
8. 7.17 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' L R2 D L' D2 B2 D F2 
9. (6.54) R' L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D F' U L2 R' D L B R2 D' 
10. 7.96 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R D U2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 
11. 7.45 U2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 F' R2 B R' U B F' D U2 F R' F2 L 
12. 8.59 D2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D F D2 U L' D' R' U R2 D' F


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 6, 2017)

Got a 1.79 PB pyraminx single yesterday.
Lost the scramble but it was a 2 move top and an easy 4 move 3 cycle. No tips.


----------



## BenBergen (May 6, 2017)

20.55 one-handed single, PB by over 5 seconds! No skips but a 5 move x-cross, fat anti-sune + U perm last layer, and minimal pauses made the solve really fast.



Spoiler: Video


----------



## ottozing (May 6, 2017)

Used glue to fix the stripping problems on the Volt sq-1 and now it's pretty good. First sq1 solves in over a week I think

number of times: 25/25
best time: 8.061
worst time: 13.610

current avg5: 10.944 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 8.814 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 10.243 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 9.432 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 9.806 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 9.960

Need to get better at CSP before Worlds since it's probably the only event I might win barring any silly 2x2/FMC results


----------



## guysensei1 (May 6, 2017)

2:56.39 7x7 sniggle ayy


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 6, 2017)

PB Ao12 pyra

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-6
avg of 12: 3.04

Time List:
1. (1.27) U R U R' U L B' U' 
2. 2.98 U L U B R L' U R' B l 
3. 3.59 U R' B L B L' U' L r' b 
4. 2.17 U' B U B L R' L B' 
5. 3.68 U L' R' L R B' U' L' l' b u 
6. (3.92) L' U' B U' R L' B R' l' b' 
7. 2.95 U R' B L B' U B' U l' r u 
8. 3.77 R B R U L R L' R l' b' u 
9. 2.81 L' B' R L' U' B' U L' l' r u' 
10. 3.04 L' U R B U' L U' L' l r u' 
11. 2.05 U R' U' B U L U' B' b' 
12. 3.32 U' R L U B' L' B R' l' r u


----------



## xyzzy (May 6, 2017)

Sub-50 with a 21.x PB single on squan. Scallop-kite seems to be paying off compared to the beginner's cubeshape method I was using, but I'm still making a bunch of mistakes everywhere. Also need to optimise how I do EP (layer by layer seems to be less efficient than spamming adj-adj?).

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-7
avg of 50: 46.75

Time List:
(21.06), 36.47, 41.32, 40.63, 39.69, 47.89+, 41.67, 32.67, (29.58+), 49.42, 32.30, 50.76, 37.51, 50.52, 56.19, 35.57, 40.93, 54.14, 41.01, 45.00, 45.16, 1:02.31[wrong cpp], 45.43, 40.40, 30.49, (1:49.33[lockups]), 1:07.87, (2:01.22[pop; wrong cpp]), 51.10, 40.14, 40.22, 50.95, 40.11[ep derp], 49.50, 1:01.18, 46.13, 42.94, 1:25.62[cpp derp], 44.03, 1:04.40, 38.23, 45.25, (1:29.44[cs derp]), 41.46, 33.08, 1:08.32, 59.40, 51.54, (29.95), 37.86[ep derp]


----------



## imvelox (May 6, 2017)

Now I have all big cubes' ERs cool


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 6, 2017)

36.27 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

PB by 1.5 seconds, fullstep and on cam


----------



## WACWCA (May 6, 2017)

13:24 4bld single


----------



## guysensei1 (May 7, 2017)

9.67 clock ao100
8.83 ao12
8.24 ao5
7.24 sniggle 

All are pb except possibly single idk

Also beat my previous ao100 pb by like 1 second lol cause i rarely do ao100s


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

wow I'm fast now 

bold = PB

I did 2 ao50s, 10.67 then *10.24* (never roll my ao50s) for a *10.46* ao100

here's the *10.24* one, including a *9.65* pb ao12.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-6
avg of 50: *10.24*

Time List:
1. 9.86 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 F L2 R B' L' D B' U' R2 D' U2 
2. (13.17) B D B2 L2 F2 L2 D U B2 U F2 R2 F' L' B R F D' L2 D' B' 
3. 11.17 D' B2 L F L2 F L2 B U2 D' F2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 
4. (14.12) F2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 U R2 D U2 F U' R' F' L R2 F L U' L2 
5. 9.86 D' R2 F' U2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 B' L' R' F U F2 R B R 
6. 11.76 F R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R B' U2 L' F R 
7. 11.32 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' F D L' D R D U L2 F' U 
8. 10.60 L2 D U F2 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 B' L2 U2 R' F2 U R' B' U' 
9. (8.14) D' B' U F2 D' F2 R' D' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 L2 F2 R 
10. 8.69 F L D' B' U' B2 U R2 B' U2 R' B2 D2 L B2 U2 L D2 L' 
11. 11.20 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L' F' U2 R2 D U' F U' L' U2 
12. 8.42 L B D' L' F B D2 L' D' F U F2 D' R2 U D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 
13. 11.02 L F2 U' F U2 R' U2 F' R F2 R D2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 R' U 
14. 8.92 B R' L F' U2 R U D2 F U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 
15. 11.13 B' U' R' F' L D' F' D2 L U' F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 U 
16. (12.49) R2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B D2 F' L2 D2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U2 L F R' 
17. 12.45 R B2 R2 F' D2 R F' B2 U B' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 L2 
18. 10.58 R F R2 F' U2 D R' F' U' R B2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 
19. 11.09 B' L U' D B L2 U F2 R' F2 D' R2 D F2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 
20. 11.55 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 F' D F' L D' L2 D' L F 
21. 9.73 U2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 R' U2 F D L B' R2 F U' R' F 
22. 9.75 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B F' U2 R F L2 F U B' D2 F2 D 
23. 10.97 F B2 D2 L2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 L D' B R U L2 
24. 9.81 D2 B U2 L' F2 B' D' L2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L' 
25. 10.57 B' U' R2 B2 R2 U R' D2 F U2 R U2 R2 L F2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 
26. 9.15 D' R F B2 U' L' U L U' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 R' 
27. 10.29 D2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F U2 F D2 F' L R2 D B2 R B L' R F2 
28. 10.55 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 L D' U2 F U R2 F' R B' 
29. 9.93 D R L2 U L B' U2 L2 D' R U2 B D2 F' B' D2 R2 B U2 D2 B 
30. 8.92 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 F' R' U' L2 D2 F R2 F2 R' U' 
31. 9.97 R2 B' D2 B' U' B2 R' F B2 D B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U F' 
32. 11.32 U F2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L D' B' D2 F' U2 
33. 9.41 R' U2 R F2 L B2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 B' L R U L' D L2 B2 
34. 10.87 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' F U2 R' D L2 F U' 
35. 9.16 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' R B' D' F' D' R B L F' R' 
36. 10.28 R2 F' B' L' F' U L' B2 U' F' R2 B' R2 F' D2 B' R2 B' 
*37. 9.03 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 U' R' F' D' F L D B2 F2 R2 U' 
38. 10.62 B2 U' L U2 R' B' D' F' B L2 F2 B2 L' U2 R F2 R' F2 L2 F2 
39. 9.55 L U F2 B' U R2 L' F2 D R F L2 F D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 
40. (8.16) B2 U2 L' F U R' U F' B R D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 
41. 12.15 B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R F' D R2 B2 F' U2 B' F' L2 
42. 9.86 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' B L' U' F' D R2 F D R' 
43. 10.94 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L R' F2 D F' R2 U2 R' U2 B D2 L' U' 
44. 8.82 L D' L2 F R' U2 F2 L B F2 R L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 
45. 9.38 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L D2 F D L U' B F2 R2 D 
46. 10.08 L2 U' R' U2 R2 D F' B' D' R2 D2 R2 B R2 F L2 F L2 B 
47. 10.00 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R D' B2 U F L2 U R F' 
48. (7.42) L2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R B2 L' B F' U' F' L2 R2 F' R U2 R *
49. 10.29 D' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R F2 R B2 R2 F L' D L' B2 D B U 
50. 9.52 U' L2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R D' B U' L R2 D2 B' D


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> wow I'm fast now
> 
> bold = PB
> 
> ...


wut?...


----------



## asacuber (May 7, 2017)

first solve after coming back home:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-3
single: 7.30

Time List:
1. 7.29 F U B2 L2 D' R2 D U R2 F2 D' L2 B R2 U L' B' F R2 D2 L'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

asacuber said:


> first solve after coming back home:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-3
> single: 7.30
> ...


Lol csTimer needs to fix the thing with some averages and single times being 0.01 higher than they really are.


----------



## WACWCA (May 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Lol csTimer needs to fix the thing with some averages and single times being 0.01 higher than they really are.


Yeah it because of the milliseconds rounding I believe


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Yeah it because of the milliseconds rounding I believe


Yeah I know, I wish it wouldn't record milliseconds in the background when you don't set the display to milliseconds


----------



## imvelox (May 7, 2017)

48.83 official 5x5 single


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

Jesus f[inks]ing Christ


9.53 PB ao12 with 8.99 PB ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-7
avg of 12: 9.53

Time List:
1. 10.80 L2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 U' B' L U R' U' F' R2 D L
2. 9.74 F' R2 L F' L2 U' L B' L F2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 B'
*3. (7.52) D2 L F U F' B2 U R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 
4. 9.26 R2 D B' U2 R' L' U' D' R2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L U2 R2 F 
5. 9.78 U' R2 D L B' D F R B' R2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U' 
6. 8.37 U2 F L2 F2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 L' B L' F D' B L2 F' L F' 
7. 9.35 R' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 L D' U' F L2 F2 R D2 R *
8. (12.38) L B U' R' F D' F2 D' U2 F D2 R2 F2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F
9. 7.74 B2 D R F' R2 U' F U B L2 F2 U2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D R'
10. 10.80 D R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D L U R' F' D2 U'
11. 9.17 L B2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L B' D R2 D' B2 D L2 U' R
12. 10.32 B U2 R2 F R' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R'

also, 8 sub 10s, 6 of which were consecutive
no counting sup-11s
a counting 7 
That ao50 (10.27) was a 24-26 split of sub-10 to sup-10
the only PB I haven't beaten in the past 3 days is now mo3

I'm almost there


----------



## EmperorZant (May 7, 2017)

Destroyed my official 4x4 PB's with a 58.83 Average and a 55.16 Single!
Also got a 2:06 official Average and 1:57 official Single on my new magnetic YuXin 5x5, and am more motivated to do 5x5 now


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> Destroyed my official 4x4 PB's with a 58.83 Average and a 55.16 Single!
> Also got a 2:06 official Average and 1:57 official Single on my new magnetic YuXin 5x5, and am more motivated to do 5x5 now


Nice!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> the only PB I haven't beaten in the past 3 days is now mo3


Nevermind

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-7
mean of 3: 8.40

Time List:
1. 10.51 B' D2 R2 L2 U' F2 R B2 L' B' R2 U R2 D' B2 U R2 L2 D' L2 F2 
2. 7.99 F' D R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 L U2 B2 U' F R B2 F R2 
3. 6.71 B' U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F U R2 D2 L' U' R' U2 B F'

seventh 6 ever


----------



## xyzzy (May 7, 2017)

PB mo3/ao5/ao12 on 777, with a few sub-6:00 singles. Edge pairing is starting to feel more fluid, although keeping my concentration up for a whole solve is still quite difficult. (Sub-6:15 global average in a month from now, hopefully?)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-8
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 5:43.18
worst: 6:37.49

mean of 3
current: 6:21.17 (σ = 16.30)
best: 5:58.56 (σ = 16.09)

avg of 5
current: 6:18.70 (σ = 14.04)
best: 6:10.73 (σ = 15.94)

avg of 12
current: 6:14.86 (σ = 15.83)
best: 6:14.86 (σ = 15.83)

Average: 6:14.86 (σ = 15.83)
Mean: 6:14.11

Time List:
5:46.26, 5:52.64, 6:16.76, 6:37.49, 6:22.77, 6:15.62, 6:25.54, 6:25.45, 5:43.18, 6:32.88, 6:02.55, 6:28.08


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

You guys tired of me spamming this thread with snazzy 3x3 times?
Good!

10.02 ao50 (REALLY CLOSE I AM ALMOST THERE OMFG)
Underline = 9.47 PB ao12, bold = 8.89 PB ao5


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-7
avg of 50: 10.02

Time List:
1. 9.81 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 U F R D' U B' F2 U R2 B2
2. (12.07) U B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L F U' R2 B L2 B' D B2 U2
3. 10.80 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 R D' L D' F' D L D R2 U'
4. 10.01 L2 D F R2 U L' D R' U F D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 
5. 9.41 R' D L2 B' U F2 B R' U R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B 
6. 9.51 B' F2 L2 D B2 D B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 L' U' R' B L2 R' 
7. 9.87 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B' R' F R' D L R2 B2 F L' 
*8. 8.85 F2 R' U' F R L B D B D2 R2 B L2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 L 
9. 9.40 D F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 B' F2 U2 R' U R' B2 U2 L F R2 D2 
10. 9.06 F' R B U R2 D' F2 L' B L2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 U D2 B2 L2 
11. (8.29) B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' D U2 F' U L' D' R2 U2 F 
12. 8.75 U' F U2 F R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F L F' L2 B2 D F2 L2 D *
13. 10.05 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 R' U B' L2 B' F2 L' D2 F' R' 
14. 11.37 L B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 B' R' D R' B2 U' F R2 F 
15. 9.75 F' L2 D2 F' B2 R' U2 B' L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' 
16. 10.58 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' D2 F R' U L B' L R D
17. 10.81 L' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L D F L' R' F U'
18. 9.68 R' D2 F2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 R D F2 R B2 R2 F2 L F' R2
19. 10.44 B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' U R' F R2 B R F' D2 B' F D2
20. 10.36 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 D B' D2 R' F D B2 F U' F2 R
21. 8.58 L F2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 D' L R2 U B2 L2 B' L2 U2
22. 11.19 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 B U2 F R2 L' F U' F2 D2 B' R2 U' L2
23. 10.47 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F L2 D2 R' F' L' D F U2 L' U2 F' U2
24. 9.37 F R D' F' R' L2 U' B R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D'
25. 9.98 F2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 F2 R F L' D F R' D L2 D' L2
26. 11.06 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R F' R' D' B D2 R D2 B R'
27. (12.09) U2 L2 U2 R F' B D' B' U2 L' D' R2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2
28. 8.96 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D R F' R2 B2 D L' D' L2 F' U
29. 10.96 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 U R U' F' L' R' D2 F' D F U2
30. 9.04 L U2 R2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 U R2 B' L' D' B2 L
31. 10.57 B2 U' R' B R' L D' F' U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 U F2 B2 U2 F
32. 9.30 F' B2 L2 D R2 U B2 U B2 D' R2 U' F L R2 F D' B' D' F' R
33. (7.80) L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B' D U' R B' F U' F R2
34. 8.82 R2 D B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F D' F D2 U' F R' U2 B2
35. 10.71 U' B U2 R' U' B' R U B2 R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' B
36. 8.79 L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B' L2 U R' D L B U' B2 R D'
37. 9.93 L B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L F2 L' F2 L2 B R' D' L' B F L2 D U R2
38. (8.58) U' B' R' F R U2 D2 R U' R D2 B2 L U2 L D2 L' F2 L U2
39. 10.49 D U2 B' F' R2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B F2 R F' D L D
40. 11.05 R D2 B' R B2 R' U' F' L' D B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2
41. 11.13 R2 B' R B2 U R' L2 B U' L2 B2 R' F2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B2
42. 10.31 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B L' F' L F' R F' D' L U'
43. 9.11 L2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 R U F2 D F U2 F' R2 D2 F'
44. 10.65 D F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 F D2 F D B2 R' U' L' U2 F2 L' B
45. 9.75 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R' D B' L' R U2 F2 D F' U' F
46. 8.99 U F' R B R F' R' U' F' B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F U2 R2 L
47. 11.08 F2 L B2 L' F R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U
48. 11.13 D2 L B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R2 F' D L2 R F D B' L' F L
49. (12.13) B2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R' B L U2 R' D L2 F2 D' L'
50. 10.86 R2 U' R' L B L' F2 U' B' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 B2 U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 7, 2017)

F invsexy F' t perm
not pb
i still suck at 3x3

9.18 F2 U' D2 F' L D' B2 U F' L U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2


----------



## GenTheThief (May 8, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 1:05.22 Megaminx PB
> ...
> ohhh I want a sub-65


1:00+: [ *6* ]
1:05+: [ 20 ]
...
six sub-65s, and 26 sub-70s lol
The first sub-65 was at 117, last at 160; they're all within 45 solves



GenTheThief said:


> Megaminx 1:13.74 ao12 PB
> avg of 12: 1:13.74
> ...
> Globally, I'm approaching sub-75



PB Sweep

single: 1:01.49
mo3: 1:05.68 (1:05.47, 1:08.27, 1:03.28)
ao5: 1:06.19 (1:04.82, (1:13.62), 1:05.47, 1:08.27, (1:03.28))
ao12: 1:10.06 I feel you @JustinTimeCuber ((1:01.49), 1:11.73, (1:23.75), 1:17.07, 1:17.15, 1:04.82, 1:13.62, 1:05.47, 1:08.27, 1:03.28, 1:12.84, 1:06.29)
ao50: 1:12.64
*ao100: 1:14.26* (rolled 16 solves, not sure how much better I can do for now)

I tried rolling that ao12 soo hard but the closest I was able to get it was back to 1:10.18


Spoiler: Times and Stats




Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-7
solves/total: 166/166

single
best: 1:01.49
worst: 1:34.89

mean of 3
current: 1:10.24 (σ = 1.34)
best: 1:05.68 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 5
current: 1:11.41 (σ = 0.88)
best: 1:06.19 (σ = 1.84)

avg of 12
current: 1:13.12 (σ = 4.79)
best: 1:10.06 (σ = 5.10)

avg of 50
current: 1:12.64 (σ = 5.24)
best: 1:12.64 (σ = 5.24)

avg of 100
current: 1:14.26 (σ = 5.04)
best: 1:14.26 (σ = 5.04)

Average: 1:17.14 (σ = 5.36)
Mean: 1:17.19

Time List:
1:21.18, 1:20.80, 1:17.45, 1:18.90, 1:21.70, 1:21.19, 1:23.86, 1:18.43, 1:18.57, 1:21.53, 1:18.38, 1:21.54, 1:21.81, 1:22.50, 1:10.42, 1:23.15, 1:24.32, 1:20.51, 1:23.48, 1:22.15, 1:16.91, 1:11.59, 1:15.25, 1:14.47, 1:27.48, 1:16.96, 1:19.50, 1:23.39, 1:30.74, 1:20.86, 1:27.54, 1:23.81, 1:32.16, 1:24.99, 1:22.76, 1:34.89, 1:26.70, 1:22.80, 1:11.25, 1:21.85, 1:22.93, 1:34.81, 1:24.52, 1:24.35, 1:12.50, 1:21.22, 1:16.17, 1:24.32, 1:22.94, 1:21.57, 1:18.60, 1:16.37, 1:24.28, 1:11.61, 1:16.64, 1:13.47, 1:19.87, 1:18.56, 1:34.65, 1:21.39, 1:22.97, 1:28.81, 1:24.90, 1:24.97, 1:28.42, 1:19.26, 1:06.97, 1:09.29, 1:22.34, 1:24.34, 1:19.06, 1:19.92, 1:12.58, 1:16.00, 1:19.09, 1:14.29, 1:11.36, 1:08.36, 1:09.09, 1:15.81, 1:10.89, 1:22.01, 1:19.86, 1:16.12, 1:13.13, 1:23.41, 1:23.34, 1:15.58, 1:17.73, 1:05.22, 1:27.84, 1:18.79, 1:18.24, 1:16.91, 1:18.74, 1:13.01, 1:21.46, 1:06.30, 1:13.37, 1:23.91, 1:14.40, 1:11.02, 1:09.43, 1:14.70, 1:16.36, 1:13.54, 1:17.04, 1:19.91, 1:07.54, 1:11.40, 1:23.36, 1:19.67, 1:11.37, 1:13.76, 1:14.46, 1:15.60, 1:02.24, 1:09.16, 1:06.12, 1:19.63, 1:27.44, 1:10.84, 1:16.21, 1:22.84, 1:15.00, 1:09.36, 1:11.17, 1:07.59, 1:15.75, 1:15.50, 1:18.15, 1:10.74, 1:11.93, 1:18.06, 1:03.62, 1:14.06, 1:12.81, 1:22.53, 1:06.67, 1:07.10, 1:20.84, 1:18.19, 1*:01.49, 1:11.73, 1:23.75, 1:17.07, 1:17.15, 1:04.82, 1:13.62, 1:05.47, 1:08.27, 1:03.28, 1:12.84, 1:06.29*
*, 1:06.69, 1:16.58, 1:22.54, 1:08.99, 1:18.78, 1:04.19, 1:15.82*, 1:12.29, 1:21.33, 1:10.52, 1:08.76, 1:11.41
Italics=The 1:10.06 PB ao12
Bold=All the rest of the other solves where I tried to get sub-1:10 ao12.
If I had gotten a 1:11.84 instead of that 1:15.82, it would have been sub-1:10. Or I could have just done better on the 16, 22, 18.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 8, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You guys tired of me spamming this thread with snazzy 3x3 times?
> Good!
> 
> 10.02 ao50 (REALLY CLOSE I AM ALMOST THERE OMFG)
> ...



STOP PRACTICING! PLEASE!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 8, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> STOP PRACTICING! PLEASE!


hell no


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 8, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> hell no


I'm busy today but later on this week I will smash my ao50 and ao100 PBs.
Then we'll see whose faster


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 8, 2017)

5x5 PB's

1:00.85 single
1:05.94 avg5
1:08.12 avg12
1:09.15 avg50
avg100 soon.

Sub1 where are you? :/


----------



## Cale S (May 9, 2017)

nice average with my springless magnetic tension GTS v2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-8
avg of 5: 8.44

Time List:
1. 8.52 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B D R' F L2 R' D F' U2 R' 
2. 7.52 U F L F' U L2 D' L' B' D' B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 
3. (9.84) R2 D R' L2 F U' F' L' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' 
4. 9.25 L2 D2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 D R' D U' F' R' B2 U2 L F 
5. (7.50) U' L2 F2 D U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 B U2 R2 D' F' L2 B R B' L

the 7.52: 

y' R2 D R2 U' L' U L2 F2 // xxcross, saw in inspection
y' R U' R' 
U2 y R U R' U y' R' U' R 
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLLCP
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 9, 2017)

wut

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-8
avg of 5: 8.60

Time List:
1. 8.24 F' B' L B2 R' L2 F D' R U2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 
2. 8.94 D L2 D' F2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L' B' R2 D' B' U' B2 R F L 
3. (14.06) F2 L F2 B U D' F2 R' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B U2 D2 R 
4. (8.01) B U' L2 F R L U R2 D L F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U 
5. 8.61 D F' L2 B D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D' B' U2 L' F2 D' U R


----------



## EmperorZant (May 9, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 5x5 PB's
> 
> 1:00.85 single
> 1:05.94 avg5
> ...


From this week's online competition:
2:00.70 5x5 Average of 5 - 2:05.17, 2:00.21, (2:23.16), (1:56.22), 1:56.73
Sub-2 where you!?


----------



## OLLiver (May 9, 2017)

9.82 single. I still cube apparently


----------



## GenTheThief (May 9, 2017)

FMC PB
U D2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' B' U' L F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L F2

z2 y // Inspection
F' D2 R U' F // EO, 5
L' U2 D R U2 B2 // Blocks, 6
U R U' R2 U L' U2 R U2 // More Blocks, 9
R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // Cancel into ZBLL, 9
U L // AUF + Pseudo Fix, 2
31 HTM, 40 QTM

Weekly comp (but it's over now)

I've probably had a speedsolve that was better or equal, but this is still really good.


----------



## asacuber (May 9, 2017)

ya wot m9???

2x2:

1.71 ao5(my 3rd or 4th or 5th or something, i guess im the next chris 
1.91 ao12 PB
2.02 ao25 PB
2.13 ao50 PB
2.26 ao100 PB
2.48 ao1000 PB



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
avg of 12: 1.91

Time List:
1. 1.72 R U' R2 U' R U2 F' U' F U'
2. 1.57 R2 U F2 R F2 R F' U2 F U'
3. 1.41 R U' R2 U F2 R' F R2 F2
4. 2.15 R F2 R F' U R2 F' U' R2
5. 2.81 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
6. (1.18) R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U R2 U'
7. 1.70 R' F U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R'
8. 2.70 U2 R U2 F R U2 R' F2 R'
9. 2.23 R' F' U F' R' F2 R' F R2 U'
10. (3.14) R' U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R
11. 1.24 F2 U R F' R F' U2 R2 U'
12. 1.57 R' U2 R F R2 F' R' U R2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
avg of 25: 2.02

Time List:
1. 1.57 R2 U F2 R F2 R F' U2 F U'
2. 1.41 R U' R2 U F2 R' F R2 F2
3. 2.15 R F2 R F' U R2 F' U' R2
4. 2.81 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
5. (1.18) R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U R2 U'
6. 1.70 R' F U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R'
7. 2.70 U2 R U2 F R U2 R' F2 R'
8. 2.23 R' F' U F' R' F2 R' F R2 U'
9. 3.14 R' U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R
10. (1.24) F2 U R F' R F' U2 R2 U'
11. 1.57 R' U2 R F R2 F' R' U R2
12. 1.76 F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U
13. 2.36 F' R' U2 F U F2 R' F' U
14. 2.45 R2 F' R U' F2 R U2 R' U'
15. 2.15 R2 F R' U R2 U R2 F U'
16. 1.65 F' R2 U2 R U F' U F' U2
17. 1.46 F U R2 F' R' F R F U'
18. 2.24 R2 U2 F' R' U F2 U2 R' F'
19. 2.61 R' U2 F R U2 F U R2 F'
20. 1.39 R2 U F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' U
21. (3.92) R F' U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
22. (5.54) R2 U F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2
23. 1.34 R U' R U' F U R2 F' U
24. 2.13 U' R F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2 R2
25. 1.65 F2 U R F2 U R' U2 R2 U2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
avg of 50: 2.13

Time List:
1. 2.05 U F R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U2
2. 1.72 U2 R U R2 U' F U R2 U
3. 3.06 R' U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' R2
4. 1.93 U' R' F R' U' F' R2 F2 U2
5. 1.59 F2 U' R U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
6. 2.19 U2 R F2 R' U F' R' U2 R2
7. 3.51 F U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F' R2
8. 2.60 U R F2 U' F R F' U' R2
9. 1.96 R' U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U'
10. 1.90 R' U F2 U' F U R2 F2 U
11. 1.65 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F' R
12. 2.00 F R U2 F U R U F' U'
13. 2.70 R2 F R' F R F' U2 F' U'
14. (1.06) F' R F U2 F R2 F2 R' U
15. (4.04) R' U' F R' F R' F2 U R' U2
16. 2.23 F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 F R U
17. 2.29 U R F2 R' U2 F U' F U
18. 3.32 F2 U F U2 F2 R F' U R2
19. 1.72 R U' R2 U' R U2 F' U' F U'
20. 1.57 R2 U F2 R F2 R F' U2 F U'
21. 1.41 R U' R2 U F2 R' F R2 F2
22. 2.15 R F2 R F' U R2 F' U' R2
23. 2.81 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
24. (1.18) R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U R2 U'
25. 1.70 R' F U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R'
26. 2.70 U2 R U2 F R U2 R' F2 R'
27. 2.23 R' F' U F' R' F2 R' F R2 U'
28. 3.14 R' U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R
29. (1.24) F2 U R F' R F' U2 R2 U'
30. 1.57 R' U2 R F R2 F' R' U R2
31. 1.76 F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U
32. 2.36 F' R' U2 F U F2 R' F' U
33. 2.45 R2 F' R U' F2 R U2 R' U'
34. 2.15 R2 F R' U R2 U R2 F U'
35. 1.65 F' R2 U2 R U F' U F' U2
36. 1.46 F U R2 F' R' F R F U'
37. 2.24 R2 U2 F' R' U F2 U2 R' F'
38. 2.61 R' U2 F R U2 F U R2 F'
39. 1.39 R2 U F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' U
40. (3.92) R F' U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
41. (5.54) R2 U F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2
42. 1.34 R U' R U' F U R2 F' U
43. 2.13 U' R F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2 R2
44. 1.65 F2 U R F2 U R' U2 R2 U2
45. 1.95 U' R U2 R' U2 F U2 R' U'
46. 2.07 U' R F2 U' R' U' R U' R'
47. 2.47 R2 F' U R2 U' R' U2 R' F2
48. 2.18 R F2 R F U R' F R' U'
49. 2.55 F' R' U2 R' F R2 U' F' U2
50. 1.80 F' R F2 U2 R' U2 F U' F'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
avg of 100: 2.26

Time List:
1. 1.77 U2 R F2 U F' U2 F U' R'
2. 1.60 R F2 U2 F' R' F' R2 F R'
3. 2.45 U' R' U2 F R U R' U2 R' U
4. 1.82 F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U R' U
5. 1.97 R F' U' R U2 F' U' R' F U2
6. (5.38) U2 F' U' F U' F2 R F R2
7. 1.97 R U2 F U2 F' R U2 R2 F2
8. 2.01 F U F2 R U' F' R' F' U'
9. 2.86 R F' R U2 R U2 R2 F' R2
10. 2.12 R U' R2 F R' F R' U' R2 U'
11. 1.56 R' U' F R U2 F' R' U F' U'
12. 2.03 U2 R F2 R' F U R F2 U'
13. 2.04 R F R2 F2 R2 F' U' F U
14. 1.68 R F' R' F U2 R' U2 F2 R'
15. 1.78 U2 F U F2 R' U F R' U
16. 2.94 R F R' U F2 R2 F' R2 U'
17. 1.71 R' U R' U2 R' F2 U' F' R U'
18. 2.44 R2 U' R' U R' F2 U F' U
19. 3.44 F U2 R2 U' F U' F R' U'
20. 2.73 U2 F' R' F U2 F U2 F R' U'
21. 2.01 F' R F R' F' U F2 U' R2 U'
22. 2.87 U2 F2 R U' F' R2 F' R2 U
23. 2.86 R' U2 F U F2 R F' U2 R2
24. 2.29 F U' F R F' U F R U2
25. 2.45 F' R' U' R' U2 F R' U2 F U2
26. 2.83 F2 R' U' R F2 U R' F2 U'
27. 2.15 F' R2 F R2 U' F U' R' U
28. 2.26 U2 F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R' F
29. 3.39 F U2 F U2 F U2 R' F2 U2
30. 3.28 U' R' F R' F R F2 U' R'
31. 2.51 R' F' U2 R2 F U R2 F' U
32. 2.11 F R U R2 F' R F U2 R2
33. 1.72 U2 R2 U' F' R' U R' U F2 U
34. 2.28 U R' U F' R' F U2 R2 F
35. 2.05 R F' R' U2 F2 R F' U' F U'
36. 2.18 F U' F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U'
37. 2.95 F2 U' F' U R' F U R U2
38. 2.58 U R2 F' U2 F' R U2 F' U'
39. 2.14 R U2 R2 U' F' U F' R' U2
40. 1.86 R' U R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
41. 2.97 U F' R2 U' R U' F2 U R' U2
42. 3.15 U R2 F U R F2 U' R2 U2
43. 2.10 R2 U R' F R' U2 F2 R' U2
44. 2.93 U' F2 R' U' R2 U' F R' U
45. 1.61 R' F2 U' F2 U F' R2 U' R2
46. 2.79 R2 F' R U' F R U' F2 U'
47. 2.08 U2 R' F2 R' F U' F2 R2 U2
48. 2.80 U2 F2 R U2 R' F U F' U R'
49. 2.74 R F2 R U R2 F' R' F R
50. 2.51 F R F' R2 F R2 F' U R2
51. 2.47 R U2 R' U F' U2 R U' R'
52. 1.79 F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 F'
53. 2.61 R U' F R' U R' U F2 U'
54. 2.05 U F R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U2
55. 1.72 U2 R U R2 U' F U R2 U
56. 3.06 R' U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' R2
57. 1.93 U' R' F R' U' F' R2 F2 U2
58. 1.59 F2 U' R U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
59. 2.19 U2 R F2 R' U F' R' U2 R2
60. (3.51) F U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F' R2
61. 2.60 U R F2 U' F R F' U' R2
62. 1.96 R' U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U'
63. 1.90 R' U F2 U' F U R2 F2 U
64. 1.65 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F' R
65. 2.00 F R U2 F U R U F' U'
66. 2.70 R2 F R' F R F' U2 F' U'
67. (1.06) F' R F U2 F R2 F2 R' U
68. (4.04) R' U' F R' F R' F2 U R' U2
69. 2.23 F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 F R U
70. 2.29 U R F2 R' U2 F U' F U
71. 3.32 F2 U F U2 F2 R F' U R2
72. 1.72 R U' R2 U' R U2 F' U' F U'
73. 1.57 R2 U F2 R F2 R F' U2 F U'
74. 1.41 R U' R2 U F2 R' F R2 F2
75. 2.15 R F2 R F' U R2 F' U' R2
76. 2.81 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
77. (1.18) R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U R2 U'
78. 1.70 R' F U2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R'
79. 2.70 U2 R U2 F R U2 R' F2 R'
80. 2.23 R' F' U F' R' F2 R' F R2 U'
81. 3.14 R' U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R
82. (1.24) F2 U R F' R F' U2 R2 U'
83. 1.57 R' U2 R F R2 F' R' U R2
84. 1.76 F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U
85. 2.36 F' R' U2 F U F2 R' F' U
86. 2.45 R2 F' R U' F2 R U2 R' U'
87. 2.15 R2 F R' U R2 U R2 F U'
88. 1.65 F' R2 U2 R U F' U F' U2
89. 1.46 F U R2 F' R' F R F U'
90. 2.24 R2 U2 F' R' U F2 U2 R' F'
91. 2.61 R' U2 F R U2 F U R2 F'
92. (1.39) R2 U F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' U
93. (3.92) R F' U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
94. (5.54) R2 U F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2
95. (1.34) R U' R U' F U R2 F' U
96. 2.13 U' R F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2 R2
97. 1.65 F2 U R F2 U R' U2 R2 U2
98. 1.95 U' R U2 R' U2 F U2 R' U'
99. 2.07 U' R F2 U' R' U' R U' R'
100. 2.47 R2 F' U R2 U' R' U2 R' F2



E: OH session



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
solves/total: 107/107

single
best: 15.27
worst: 30.18

mean of 3
current: 24.84 (σ = 2.41)
best: 18.21 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 5
current: 25.23 (σ = 1.46)
best: 18.21 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 22.55 (σ = 2.91)
best: 19.76 (σ = 2.91)

avg of 50
current: 22.33 (σ = 2.17)
best: 21.25 (σ = 2.58)

avg of 100
current: 21.97 (σ = 2.46)
best: 21.80 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 21.97 (σ = 2.37)
Mean: 22.00

Time List:
1. 19.69 L' B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F' L' U F2 R D' R2 F2 L' B' 
2. 24.65 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U B' D F' D2 U L2 B2 L' D2 B' 
3. 23.77 F2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B R D B' F L' F2 U F2 D' 
4. 22.48 B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B R2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 U F L' D' R' F' 
5. 22.19 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 L U B' F' L' U' F L' F' 
6. 23.56 B2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 B' L R2 B' U B' R' U' F U 
7. 17.60 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' F2 B R2 F R' U L' F U B2 F2 
8. 19.74 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U L D L2 F' U R D L 
9. 26.67 R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D R' F L' B' R' F' L U' 
10. 21.72 D2 R' D2 F' B L D L' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U D2 R2 B2 R 
11. 20.32 D U2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R B2 R F2 L' U F D2 F' D2 R U' F 
12. 21.84 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B U2 F L2 F2 D L' F2 R2 F' D B2 U2 R 
13. 21.36 U' L D' R F R2 B' U B' L F2 D2 F L2 B' L2 B D2 F' U2 F' 
14. 25.16 L2 F D' R' B2 U D B' L' F' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 F' U2 
15. 27.00 R' D2 R2 D2 B U D L U' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 
16. 24.84 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 L B D B2 U L' B L R2 F' 
17. 17.91 F2 U' F2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 R2 L F2 U2 L U R2 D B U' F 
18. 18.77 L F' B U D2 L D' B R' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L B2 L D' 
19. 17.95 R U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D U B2 L2 U2 R' U2 F U2 L' D L' F 
20. 20.88 R2 D F2 D U' F2 U B2 F2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F U' B2 R' U2 R' 
21. 16.61 L' B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U R' B' D' F2 U R' D2 B D 
22. 21.78 U L F' B' R' D2 B R' B' R' D B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 
23. 27.81 F2 D L' B D' F D L' F' U2 D F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' 
24. 17.77 U R2 D2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 R U2 R U2 F' L2 U L2 F L' B' F2 
25. 26.29 R' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B L' R2 U F D L2 R2 D' 
26. 17.99 U' F' L' D' F U' B' D R2 L' B' U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 D2 B 
27. 15.27 F2 D L2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' D' L R B' D R D L' U' R2 
28. 21.60 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U R' D U F2 U2 F' R F2 U B' 
29. 18.80 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 F L2 D' L' U B' R' U' L2 B' 
30. 21.54 U2 B2 R D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L' R' B L2 F2 D2 F' D B2 U' B' F 
31. 25.37 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L' F R F D R2 U2 L' U' L' 
32. 22.94 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F L D' U' L B2 U R D2 F2 U 
33. 22.30 D2 L F2 R' D2 L F2 R B2 U2 L' D B' D2 R' F' U2 R B' U F' 
34. 19.72 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B D2 L2 B' U' F' U2 F D R' D' B' L' 
35. 23.65 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 R2 F' L' D2 B D' U R D2 F' 
36. 23.36 F' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 L B' L2 B2 F' R' D U' F' U2 
37. 21.56 D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 L2 R' U R2 B' F L2 U2 R' D' U' 
38. 19.41 B2 L2 F L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' R F2 U2 L2 B' L R D' L' B2 
39. 20.53 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 F D' B2 U2 L' U B' R' B2 R 
40. 30.18 D' L' D F B L' D F2 R' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 
41. 23.82 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F' L2 R F2 U F' D F2 U' L' 
42. 21.79 B2 U' R' L F L' F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D 
43. 22.85 U2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B D2 B' F2 R2 D B F2 L U2 F R' U2 L' D' 
44. 19.12 L' U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 D' F R B D2 L2 B2 D F L 
45. 21.17 D' B' L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F D2 U2 F D' L' R2 F2 R' F' U' L F2 
46. 21.50 R' F' L2 F' U2 L B U F2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 
47. 24.58 D2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 U B' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L U 
48. 16.94 F' U2 B' D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 L' F L' D' B' D U' F2 L' U 
49. 24.20 L F2 D2 R F2 L F2 R' U2 L D2 B' D B' F' R' B L' B2 R2 F' 
50. 27.06 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B F' L D B U' B' U R F2 
51. 16.72 U' B2 F2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 D B' R2 F2 D R2 D2 U F 
52. 20.49 B U2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 R' B' L B' D U' L' F U' R2 
53. 20.87 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U' B R D' L2 B D' L2 U' 
54. 16.69 R2 U R' U' L U' D2 R' D L R2 B' L2 B L2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 
55. 22.12 L D L B R' L' U F R' F2 L F2 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 R U2 F' 
56. 23.44 R' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 B L2 F L2 D2 R' D R2 B' U B2 F' D2 
57. 19.87 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D U R2 B2 R2 F' L2 D B' L' U2 F R' B' U' 
58. 26.02 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 F' L' R2 F' R2 U' R D B' L 
59. 22.09 R' F' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 L' D' R F' L B R D2 
60. 17.79 B L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D' B R B2 F' R D' F L2 R' 
61. 19.91 U' L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U R B2 U' R F' L R2 F L' D2 
62. 20.10 U' R2 F R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 U B' D' L2 D L B 
63. 21.33 R' U' F R B' U' L' B2 R U' F2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 
64. 18.20 L' D B L2 D F R' B2 D F D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 R' 
65. 28.61 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L' B2 F' L' R' D F R' B2 L' 
66. 22.68 D F' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 L R2 B R' F2 U L F' 
67. 23.01 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F U2 B U' B' L2 D' F' L U2 F2 U' B 
68. 26.65 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 B F' U' F' U' R U 
69. 19.70 B R B' U' F' D' F2 R' D L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 
70. 23.04 R D2 L' U2 R D2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 B U2 F' D' F2 U F' U' B' 
71. 23.76 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D' L2 R' F' D' L' D' L B2 R F 
72. 24.62 D2 F2 L B2 L U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' U L2 U2 B D2 F R2 D2 R' U' 
73. 19.57 U D2 B' L2 B D2 L2 D2 R U B D F' U2 B' L D 
74. 23.34 D2 F' U2 D L' D' F2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' 
75. 19.78 L' D' R2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 L' B' F' L U F' D2 B' D 
76. 22.31 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 R2 F2 L F U' L' B' L2 D2 B2 U2 L 
77. 19.76 B U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B D' B2 L B2 U' D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 
78. 22.16 L2 F U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B' L2 B2 L' B F2 L' R' B2 L' U R2 
79. 25.10 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B D F' U R F2 R' U F D2 R 
80. 23.50 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B D' L U2 R' D' R B U R2 
81. 22.06 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' F U2 L2 U R2 U2 F R' D2 U2 
82. 20.00 U F D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 B R2 U2 L R2 U2 R D' F' L2 D2 
83. 24.10 D2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' U B' F' U2 L2 D R2 U L' 
84. 21.20 B' L F2 U' D2 R D' F' D2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 D2 L B2 R F2 B' 
85. 23.25 R B' R2 B2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F L2 U2 R' U F' R U B2 U' B' U2 
86. 19.04 D F2 L' U B' R2 F2 L B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 
87. 24.74 D' B2 R B' D' F' B' U D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L D2 B 
88. 21.57 L F2 D2 B' D R' L' F' U' R U D2 B2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 
89. 23.26 U B D' B2 L' U R B R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 D2 R D2 U' 
90. 20.65 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 L' B' F D2 U R' D' F2 L2 U2 
91. 27.06 R U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' B D2 R2 D' B' U R 
92. 23.81 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F2 R' F' D2 B L F R' U' L' D 
93. 21.99 B2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' B L D' R B R D' F 
94. 20.05 F' D2 L U2 R D2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 L B' L' R B' U F R2 B' F' 
95. 22.25 L' F' B2 R' D' F' L U' B R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 
96. 24.09 U' R2 U2 R' F' D2 F2 R D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L' 
97. 18.25 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' L' B R F L2 U R2 U2 F' L 
98. 24.61 D2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 L R' F2 B' U' L2 U2 R' D' U R' 
99. 21.72 B2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 R D2 U F2 R U F L2 R2 B 
100. 17.26 D' R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' R' B' D' F R2 D U2 R2 
101. 17.86 U R2 U2 B R2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R F2 D' L F D R D2 B 
102. 21.00 F' L2 D' R2 U F2 U' R2 D F R D2 L' U' L' B' D' F2 
103. 26.71 B2 U' L B' U B2 D F B U2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 R 
104. 23.79 R' F2 U2 R B2 L D2 L D2 U2 R B L' D F2 U B2 F L2 R 
105. 22.29 B U2 B2 D U F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L' B F L' B2 D U2 L R2 
106. 25.17 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 D L' B' U' F2 L' U' 
107. 27.06 R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L' R' F U F' D2 U2 B' F2 U2


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 9, 2017)

Cam PB


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (May 9, 2017)

3x3 PB: 13.32 Seconds, I recorded it and it's on my youtube channel!
3x3 PB Average of 5: 17.28 Average of 5, also on youtube and is with my PB Single.




The video includes my single PB.
2x2 PB Single: 1.79
3x3 OH PB Single: 27.30
3x3 OH Average of 5: 35.07


----------



## Cale S (May 10, 2017)

3 square-1 sub-10s within 7 solves

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-9
avg of 12: 13.40

Time List:
1. 13.96 (-2, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 15.86 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
3. 11.76 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0) 
4. (18.33) (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2) 
5. 16.94 (1, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
6. 9.89 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0) 
7. 14.44 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -2)/ 
8. 13.81 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
9. 14.52 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0) 
10. (9.47) (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, 0) 
11. 13.32 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
12. 9.47 (-5, 3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 10, 2017)

I should stop

3x3 PB Single
6.25 U B L D' B L D R F D L' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 L' D2 L'

Can't reconstruct, but OLL was a *pure* skip (not even an easy force like sledge or R U2 R') and PLL was a V perm (wut, probably my first PB with a bad PLL)


----------



## Cale S (May 10, 2017)

terrible 7.04 square-1 single
(0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2017)

9.57 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)

I am legitimately not going to count this because of how stupid the solution was.


----------



## 1973486 (May 10, 2017)

Torch said:


> 9.57 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)
> 
> I am legitimately not going to count this because of how stupid the solution was.


What was the solution?


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2017)

1973486 said:


> What was the solution?


(-3,0)/(0,3)/
(6,-4)/(-3,0)/
(-3,1)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/
(-2,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-4,0)

The problem isn't really how easy it was, but that I was able to "cheat" from seeing the scramble.


----------



## 1973486 (May 10, 2017)

Torch said:


> (-3,0)/(0,3)/
> (6,-4)/(-3,0)/
> (-3,1)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/
> (-2,0)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(-4,0)
> ...



That PBL is 4 moves 

-3,0/-2,1/2,2/0,-3/

But why would you do EO like that?


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2017)

1973486 said:


> That PBL is 4 moves
> 
> -3,0/-2,1/2,2/0,-3/
> 
> But why would you do EO like that?



I saw the ECEC block in the top layer and tried to preserve it (since I could tell that the scramble was easy, I was hoping that preserving the block might lead to a big skip, which it kind of did).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 10, 2017)

stuff:
Pyra:

1. 1.66 L B U R' U' B' L U l 2nd best lel
3.31 pb avg5
3.55 pb avg12

sq1:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
avg of 12: 12.84 PB

Time List:
1. 12.33 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4) 
2. 13.56 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
3. 14.39 (0, 5)/(3, 6)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0) 
4. 14.07 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -5) 
5. (15.09) (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
6. 12.81 (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2) 
7. 13.26 (-3, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/ 
8. 12.27 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, -4) 
9. 10.06 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
10. (8.38) (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4)/ 
11. 14.79 (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, -4)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2) 
12. 10.80 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, -2)/(4, -3)/(-4, -2)

contains 11.05 pb avg5 -> averages 16-18 at comps kek


----------



## Mystery Cuber (May 10, 2017)

I just got my first ever sub 20! it was 19.85 seconds!


----------



## Meow (May 10, 2017)

Average: 6.36
Best: 5.51
Worst: 7.13
Mean: 6.36
Standard Deviation: 0.55

1: 5.98 F2 L2 U' D R' F' L2 U2 B' R D2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U'
2: 5.73 F R2 U2 D' L' U2 R2 B' D2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 L B2 D2 R2
3: 6.30 U R' D R' F2 B' L2 F2 L F' R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2
4: 6.14 U' R2 B2 U F' B2 D R' D B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F B D2 F
5: 6.26 B R' B2 U2 D' F2 L' F R L D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2
6: 6.40 U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 L D2 B' R' B2 U'
7: 6.96 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 L' F2 R D' F' R F' R' D'
8: (5.51) D2 U2 L B2 F2 R F2 D2 L R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F R U' B R
9: 7.05 D2 B2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R B F' D2 L U L2 B2 U R
10: 5.75 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B F2 D2 R B F2 U' L' D' L2 B' F'
11: (7.13) F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' B R' B2 D B' F L U' B U' L'
12: 7.06 B2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' U' R2 F D' L B2 U2 F R2 U2

wow.. these solves were so easy
5.51 was pll skip, 7.06 was zbll
also contains 6.13 ao5, my second best


----------



## Cale S (May 10, 2017)

two 8.94 square-1 singles

(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)

(-5, -3)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2)/(1, 0)


----------



## GenTheThief (May 11, 2017)

OMGOMGOMGOMG WTF

59.59 MEGAMINX PB SINGLE
and cool, pseudo mirror digits
SUB-1 FINALLY!


YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## Cale S (May 11, 2017)

First skewb session in a while

3.11 avg50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
avg of 50: 3.11

Time List:
1. 3.63 U B U R L B U B 
2. 3.18 B' R' U B' R' U R' L 
3. 2.97 B U' R' L U L R L' U 
4. 2.93 B' R U' B R' L' R' B' 
5. 3.09 U' B' R' L' U L' R U' 
6. 3.17 R L' U B L U' B' U' 
7. 3.93 R' U B R L' U' B' U' 
8. 3.58 R' B U' B' U R B U R' 
9. 3.39 L' B' U' B R U' R U' L 
10. 2.90 U L R U L R L' B 
11. 2.93 R' B R' L B L' U' L' 
12. 2.14 R U' B R U' L R' L U 
13. (4.60) L R U L' U B' U B' 
14. 2.88 L R' L' R L' U R' U L' 
15. (1.99) U L R L R U' B' U' 
16. 3.08 U L' U' L' B R U R' 
17. (1.83) R' B' L' U' R' L U R' U' 
18. 3.63 R' B R L' B' L' R L 
19. (4.38) L' B' R' U R' L U' B 
20. 3.17 B R L' U L B' R' B' 
21. 3.69 U' L' B' L' R' L' U L 
22. (1.28) B' L' U L' U' B L' B R 
23. 2.47 U' R' L B R U' L B' 
24. 2.88 B R' B' U' L B' R' U' L 
25. 3.29 B L B' R' L U' R' L 
26. 3.21 B' L B' R' L R B U' 
27. 2.96 B' R' B' R B' U L U' L' 
28. 2.82 L U' B' R' L B U L 
29. 3.05 R' U' L' B' L U R U' L 
30. 2.65 U' L' U B U R U' R 
31. 3.11 R' B L' U' L' B L B' 
32. 3.18 U' B U' B' R B' U L 
33. 3.28 R' B' L' B' L R' B R 
34. 2.96 L U R' U' B' R' L U 
35. 4.34 B U L' U B L B' L' 
36. (4.91) B' R L' U' R L' U R 
37. 3.07 B U' L U' L U B' L R' 
38. 2.83 L' U B' U L' B' L R 
39. 3.30 U' R' B R U' B U' R' U' 
40. 3.33 B L' B U' B R' B L' B 
41. 3.35 U' L B' U' L U' B' R' 
42. 3.43 R U L U' B R' L U' 
43. 3.05 R' U R' L U L' U' B 
44. 3.33 L U' R B R' L' U R 
45. 2.87 U' L' R' B' U B L B U' 
46. 3.31 R L B' L B' L U L' B' 
47. 3.08 U R U R L B L B' L' 
48. 2.78 B' U B U' B R' B' U' L' 
49. 2.38 L' B' U B' U R' L' R' U' 
50. 2.31 R' B R B' U' L' R' B R


----------



## WACWCA (May 11, 2017)

Finally improving my ao1000 a bit again, down to 1.735
Only small Cubers understand the excitement of improving ao1000 by 0.001 lol


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 11, 2017)

First sub 20 solve--19.212!


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 11, 2017)

I was not expecting to break my single this quickly...

8.123 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L' U2 L2 D2 L' B' D' R2 U'

z2 // inspection
D R' F' // cross
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-1
L' U2 L // F2L-2
U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // F2L-3
R U' R' // F2L-4
U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL

PLL and AUF skip

36 moves (!) / 8.123 seconds = 4.43 TPS

My PB single is now 1.58 seconds faster than it was a week ago today.

Also, this happened today too:

Generated by csTimer on 2017-5-10
avg of 5: 11.483

Time List:
(10.464) R L2 D B R' L' U2 F R L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R
11.487 U2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 R' B' L' F R B U B2 D' R2
11.353 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 F D' L F2 U R2 D R2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2
(15.529) R' D L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R U' F D2 B2 L R' D2 L'
11.608 B' L2 F L2 F R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L' U2 L' F2 D B U' F'

PB by 0.62 seconds, and first sub-12 
The first three make up an 11.10 PB mo3.

I typed this whole post by hand on an iPad. NEVER AGAIN!!! I totally underestimated how painful it would by to type up the notation


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 11, 2017)

Two 36 second solves!

4x4 avg of 12: 43.44
Times: (36.54), 40.18, 41.97, 43.95, 43.18, 36.75, 45.75, 44.67, (58.64), 43.66, 46.33, 47.86

If my lookahead is good I can get crazy TPS on 4x4.


----------



## asacuber (May 11, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-12
avg of 5: 20.62

Time List:
1. (16.41) (-3, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0) 
2. 21.05 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2) 
3. (28.28) (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0) 
4. 20.49 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
5. 20.31 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/

PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 11, 2017)

finally 57.73 5x5 single PB, first sub1!


----------



## Dream Cubing (May 11, 2017)

SO CLOSE... missed 12 sub2:40 7x7 solves by 1 solve
Still, PB ao12 at 2:36.10
Used the yuxin 7x7


----------



## EmperorZant (May 11, 2017)

12.94 Ao100... second best Ao100, with a lot more 10's and 11's than usual! Contains 11.21 Ao5, *PB 11.80 Ao12*, and 2 Sub-10's (9.55 and 9.97)



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Sub-10's:* 2
1. 9.55 U2 B2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 R' D2 F2 D B U' L R'
2. 9.97 U L2 R2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L D L2 R2 B' U2 R B2 R2
*Average of 5:* 11.21
1. 11.05 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B' F2 L' R2 D R' F R' F'
2. (12.60) B' L2 F D2 B F R2 D2 R2 B' D B2 R' F2 L2 D2 B R D' F' U'
3. 11.61 R' D2 L U2 R' F2 L2 U2 L D2 R' F' D L B D' U' F' D R F
4. (10.39) U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2 F' D B L' R B U L2 D2 B'
5. 10.98 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L' D2 R' B2 F' D2 U' R U2 F' R D F' L'
*PB Average of 12:* 11.80
1. 11.63 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' B U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 U B2 R2
2. 11.43 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L2 F' D B' U' F2 L F L2 F' D2
3. 11.29 B' D2 R2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F L2 D U' B R F' D B2 R' D U
4. 11.05 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B' F2 L' R2 D R' F R' F'
5. 12.60 B' L2 F D2 B F R2 D2 R2 B' D B2 R' F2 L2 D2 B R D' F' U'
6. 11.61 R' D2 L U2 R' F2 L2 U2 L D2 R' F' D L B D' U' F' D R F
7. (10.39) U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2 F' D B L' R B U L2 D2 B'
8. 10.98 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L' D2 R' B2 F' D2 U' R U2 F' R D F' L'
9. (14.29) L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F L' D' B F U F' U' L' U2
10. 11.93 R2 L U D B R2 L2 B2 L' F' U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D'
11. 13.43 R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B' U' B2 L' R' F' L' D2 B' D'
12. 12.08 U2 R F B2 U' D2 F2 B' U R2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2
*Average of 100:* 12.94
1. 11.63 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' B U' L2 R' B2 R' B2 U B2 R2
2. 11.43 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L2 F' D B' U' F2 L F L2 F' D2
3. 11.29 B' D2 R2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F L2 D U' B R F' D B2 R' D U
4. 11.05 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B' F2 L' R2 D R' F R' F'
5. 12.60 B' L2 F D2 B F R2 D2 R2 B' D B2 R' F2 L2 D2 B R D' F' U'
6. 11.61 R' D2 L U2 R' F2 L2 U2 L D2 R' F' D L B D' U' F' D R F
7. (10.39) U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2 F' D B L' R B U L2 D2 B'
8. 10.98 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L' D2 R' B2 F' D2 U' R U2 F' R D F' L'
9. 14.29 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F L' D' B F U F' U' L' U2
10. 11.93 R2 L U D B R2 L2 B2 L' F' U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D'
11. 13.43 R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B' U' B2 L' R' F' L' D2 B' D'
12. 12.08 U2 R F B2 U' D2 F2 B' U R2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2
13. 12.76 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U R2 U2 F2 D L B' U' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 U R F'
14. 12.49 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B L B2 D' F' R2 F' L' U R
15. 12.70 D2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' D L' B R B L2 F2 U' F' R
16. 15.40 R2 L B U' F B' L2 F2 U R' D2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' B'
17. 13.76 F' B2 R L' U' L' D' R' F' R' B2 U L2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2
18. 12.94+ U2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U L B2 U R B U' F2 D2 B U'
19. 13.37 B D B U' R' U2 L' D F R' U2 R F2 D2 L D2 L' F2 U2
20. 11.03 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B L' U F D2 R2 D' U B L
21. 13.23 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U L2 R2 D' F' U L' D2 U B2 D2 R B' L
22. 12.88 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B' F2 L' B' R2 U2 R F D U' F' U2
23. 14.11 B' D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F D2 F D U' F D' B2 D' L' U2 R' D'
24. 14.90 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 U R2 F' D2 B2 R U2 F2 D' L2 R' D
25. 14.08 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 B L' R2 D2 U R B2 D' F2 U2
26. 12.47 F' U R' L2 D B2 L' F' B' U' B2 L2 B' U2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F
27. 13.50 D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 B' D L B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 B F'
28. 13.58 D2 B2 L U' B' D2 R2 B2 R' B' D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2
29. 11.69 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U B2 U' L F2 R' U B U' L' R F D2
30. 12.53 L' U' R2 D' F D F U D2 F2 B2 R D2 L D2 L B2 L B2
31. 13.14 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F L' B U B' R F' D2 F2 L U2
32. 10.92 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' B R' D B D' F' L2 R F' U2
33. 12.51 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 F U2 L' F' L' F2 L' B2 F' D L R'
34. 11.27 U' B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 R2 U B D B'
35. 12.24 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L D L' B' R' D L' F' L U2
36. 11.71 R' U' R L2 U' D' B' D2 F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 B2
37. (16.89+) U' L2 F' D' L2 B U2 D L' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B2
38. 12.77 U' D2 F D' L2 U2 R U F L D F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D
39. 13.57 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 L F' R B F R' U' B' F' R' B
40. 12.97 D2 B' D2 L2 B U2 R2 B F2 U2 F2 L B' D' R U' F' D' R' U2 L'
41. 12.84 F L U' R' L2 F D2 L B' U2 D L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D' R2 L2
42. 13.30 L2 D2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L D' F D' R' U' L' F R2 F2
43. 13.69 B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U B' D R' B2 L2 U' F R
44. 11.94 U B2 U L2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 R' U' R B2 R B' U2 R2 D' U2
45. 14.38 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U B L2 F R D U' L2 R' D2 F2
46. 13.08 F' D2 B' U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 R D' B2 D2 L' U F R' U B2
47. 15.01 U' D L B' U' R2 U' B2 R' F2 D2 R2 F B R2 D2 B U2 B'
48. 13.01 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R B L F2 U' L2 B' F' L2 F'
49. 12.80 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 B' L' B' F L' D' R2 B' U2 B'
50. 12.38 U2 R' F' L' D' F2 U B2 L F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 B
51. 10.70 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F R U' L' D2 F D' L' B2 U
52. 12.59 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 U' B2 U B' L' B' L B2 R2 F U' L F2
53. 12.17 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 L D' B F' R F D F2 R2 D'
54. 12.45 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 F' R2 U2 L' D B2 U' F R' F L' U2
55. 10.80 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D L B2 L' F' U2 F' D2 R2 U
56. (16.74) U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D L D' L2 B R U R B2 F2 U'
57. 13.43 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 F D2 U F' D2 L D' R B U2 F L'
58. 15.35 U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U2 R' F' L' R B L2 U R' B D' F2
59. 12.53 F B L F2 B L2 D' B L U R' F2 D2 R D2 B2 L B2 U2 R' D2
60. 13.50 B D2 R2 B D2 F D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R D B R2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 R'
61. 15.64+ B2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 L' F' L2 F2 U' B2 L' D R B' F2
62. 15.84 U2 F D2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F' D' B' U B R D' L U2 F L2
63. 12.53 F D2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B U2 R' B U L U B' D' F2 D U
64. 12.19 U F' R2 U D R D2 L B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2
65. 13.29 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 L D' L2 D B' R F U F L'
66. 12.51 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L' D B R2 D2 B' D U2 F' R2
67. 10.81 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U L F' U2 L2 U2 R D2 B' F R
68. 10.98 F2 R2 F' L' U' D R' D F2 L' F' R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2 F' U2
69. 10.72 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B U2 F D2 R U2 B' U' L R2
70. 14.35 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 F2 L F' R2 F D' U' B2 D R' F2
71. (16.79) U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F' R D' B' F L B2 F U' L2
72. 12.90 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' U B U R' U R' B' D2 F2 R2 D2
73. 12.26 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U F D' U R' D2 F' L' R2 U2 F'
74. 11.99 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' R' D2 B D2 B' D B' U B2
75. 13.07 B2 U F2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B L' U' F R' U' B L' D U'
76. 14.34 D2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 L F2 R F2 U F' L2 F' U B U B' L' F
77. 11.59 B' L B R' F R' L2 D' R U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 B'
78. 13.20 L2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' L' D U' R2 F R' F2 D' F' L2
79. 13.17 R' B' L D' R2 F B L' B R2 U' F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F2
80. 14.78 D' F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R' F D R2 D2 B' D2 F L' R2
81. (9.55) U2 B2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 R' D2 F2 D B U' L R'
82. 12.39 F R' F R' U D' R F2 L F' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U
83. 14.12+ F2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 R' F2 R' B2 R B' R' B2 L F' L D F2 D2
84. 14.44 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 D R B' D' U' L2 R B D
85. 11.72 B D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B F2 D2 F L2 R F2 U' B R2 D' R' U' L2 U
86. 15.59+ F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 R' B2 D' U2 L U L F2 R D'
87. 13.65 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L' B' R' B L D F2 L B2
88. (16.69) R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U F2 D U' B' L2 B2 F' R2 U' L D U' F
89. (10.24) F' L' U' F' L D R' U2 F' R U' B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2
90. 13.42 U2 L2 F' U' D B' L B D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U F2
91. 13.64 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' D R2 D2 F' D' U2 R' F' L R
92. 15.74 B U2 B2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F' D U2 F L B' R' U F L D'
93. 12.27 D' R2 D B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B' L2 F' L' B D' B' U2 F L
94. (17.47+) F' U' L F2 B' D' F U' R U B2 R L F2 U2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 D2
95. 13.64 D L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F R' U2 L2 F2 D2 R U' B D'
96. 11.00 F D F' U' R D' L2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2
97. (10.51) L2 D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 L' R2 F2 R D' R' B2 L2 D F' D2 F' R' F
98. 14.31 F' L2 R2 B D2 F D2 B2 F' R2 D2 R' D' B' F U B' U' R' D F
99. 15.47 R' U2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 L D2 B2 R U L D U2 B' D B2 F2 D2 L'
100. (9.97) U L2 R2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L D L2 R2 B' U2 R B2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 11, 2017)

Dream Cubing said:


> SO CLOSE... missed 12 sub2:40 7x7 solves by 1 solve
> Still, PB ao12 at 2:36.10
> Used the yuxin 7x7


nice, do you have wca id? You're really fast!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 11, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> nice, do you have wca id? You're really fast!


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015XION03
he posted his name in a different thread


----------



## Cale S (May 11, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-11
avg of 12: 12.84

Time List:
1. 12.43 (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -4) 
2. 16.89 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1) 
3. (9.06) (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
4. 12.32 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(3, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
5. (22.54) (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4) 
6. 12.06 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
7. 13.44 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, 4)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3)/ 
8. 10.80 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/ 
9. 12.65 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0) 
10. 12.06 (-3, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(2, -5)/(-5, -2) 
11. 11.46 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0) 
12. 14.30 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)/


----------



## yoshinator (May 11, 2017)

Yessssssssssssssssssss

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-11
avg of 12: 7.99

Time List:
1. 8.60 L' B2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L F2 R' D L' F' U F2 R D2 F' L2 
2. 8.65 B R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 L D2 L2 D F' D' R2 F' D' F' 
3. (9.43) D2 R2 U' F' R D R2 B R L2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 B 
4. 8.41 D2 F2 L' U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F L' B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D 
5. 7.42 F' D R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F L' D' L' D R2 U' B2 R' 
6. 6.72 L2 F L2 B D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B F2 R B' L2 B F' L2 D' R D2 
7. 8.54 L' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 U2 R' F D' R' D F2 D 
8. 8.66 U R' U2 F2 R U2 L' U2 R B2 R' B2 U' F2 L' F' D2 R D2 U2 
9. (6.59) L B2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 F D U' R2 B F2 D L2 U' R2 
10. 7.67 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 R' U B' D2 B2 R B' U2 B2 F 
11. 8.12 R' F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F' R B F L B U L' 
12. 7.04 U2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 B L' D2 F' U' R2 B' F L2


----------



## DanpHan (May 12, 2017)

i break barriers all day

29.80 4x4 avg5, 59.20 5x5 avg5


----------



## Dream Cubing (May 12, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> nice, do you have wca id? You're really fast!


Yeah. 2015XION03
I'm competing in 7x7 in a month. Going for top 10 in the world and possibly AsR!


----------



## imvelox (May 12, 2017)

Dream Cubing said:


> SO CLOSE... missed 12 sub2:40 7x7 solves by 1 solve
> Still, PB ao12 at 2:36.10
> Used the yuxin 7x7



wow that's pretty good
Oh wait you are the 10x10 man


----------



## asacuber (May 12, 2017)

2 37 fmc singles!


----------



## EmperorZant (May 12, 2017)

PB Single and Average on 5x5...
Forget it dude, I'm learning L2E _now_


Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



Average of 5: 1:55.91
1. 2:01.36 r R' F2 B' U L F l b u' d2 l2 R D2 U' L' d r2 U2 r' B' f' u2 B2 r f U R L2 l d' B' u b l2 B2 b' l F2 B2 f2 l2 R2 F b2 D u' r' l' u b B l2 b2 l2 f' r2 R' b f2 
2. (2:06.67) D' L2 r' d l2 R F f2 R2 B L F b2 L2 r d u2 R2 f' l F' D' R2 r2 b2 B l' L2 b2 f' D2 b' B U2 l2 U' L d2 b B' D R2 U' D2 u2 F' d b' l2 f' d' L' F' f2 r R2 L' b2 r2 D2 
3. 1:51.44 U' l2 f L2 D2 r F' f B2 R b2 L2 U u r' B b2 l2 u b d r' U b2 U L2 l' F u2 r2 u' r' u b r' d' B' R' r l' U u' R2 r' u2 R2 b R' B' u2 D2 B2 R2 U d2 l' b2 u2 U R2 
4. (1:49.77) b2 U r u' b' U' F2 d' R' l2 L' f F U' R F2 r L2 B2 R2 U' b B2 l' B' b F R' F2 b' d2 U2 b R' D l2 R' D f r d f2 F2 U2 u' b' l f2 B R' F L' u2 r2 R2 F l L r2 B 
5. 1:54.93 r2 U2 R D u2 r2 u2 f2 l2 u2 f2 r' b2 r' D2 f' L2 l' U2 d2 R2 u r2 B' b u l2 L' u' F' L2 r2 f F' U2 B' f' b2 F d2 l B2 L B d B' R2 l2 d2 f B2 R2 r' B' d' f' R F' B d


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 12, 2017)

5x5

57.02 PB single out of nowhere
1.09.36 PB avg100


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 13, 2017)

WOoo a sub 9 average!
They're pretty rare:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-13
avg of 5: 8.90

Time List:
1. 8.70 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U F U' L R2 U' L F' R2 F 
2. (10.85) R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L D' L' F U' B D' B' U' 
3. 8.74 D2 R U2 R B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D' F U2 L2 R' B2 
4. (8.45) L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 L' B' R D R B2 F2 L F' R' 
5. 9.26 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' U R' B2 U2 L' U' R B D2


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 13, 2017)

sub-WR ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-12
avg of 12: 8.414

Time List:
1. 7.738 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(4, -4) 
2. 8.033 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(6, -5)/ 
3. (11.461) (-3, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -4) 
4. 9.014 (1, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
5. 9.556 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, 0) 
6. 8.806 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -2) 
7. 7.550 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3) 
8. 8.416 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0) 
9. 9.050 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
10. (6.996) (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(6, -2) 
11. 7.398 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0) 
12. 8.581 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/


----------



## guysensei1 (May 13, 2017)

on cam, ft 8.08 pb ao5

Average of 12: 9.25
1. 9.69 UR3+ DR6+ DL1- UL5+ U6+ R5- D1- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R3- D3+ L5- ALL2- 
2. (7.23) UR0+ DR4- DL0+ UL6+ U0+ R2- D2+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U3- R3- D1+ L0+ ALL6+ UL 
3. 11.70 UR2+ DR4+ DL2- UL4- U5- R3- D1+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R4+ D1+ L6+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 
4. 8.43 UR0+ DR1- DL1- UL2- U4+ R4+ D2+ L1- ALL5- y2 U3- R1+ D2+ L2- ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
5. 8.44 UR1+ DR4+ DL4- UL4- U3+ R3- D5- L1- ALL4- y2 U2- R2+ D1+ L3- ALL5+ UL 
6. 7.38 UR0+ DR5- DL5+ UL1- U2- R3+ D1- L4- ALL3+ y2 U1- R1+ D4- L0+ ALL1- UR 
7. 10.51 UR3+ DR5+ DL0+ UL3- U1- R1+ D2- L1+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R5+ D1- L1- ALL1+ UR DL 
8. 7.24 UR0+ DR1+ DL6+ UL2- U3+ R1- D4+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R4- D2+ L0+ ALL4- DL UL 
9. 9.79 UR3+ DR1+ DL4+ UL4- U1- R3+ D2- L5- ALL2- y2 U5- R1- D1+ L5- ALL5+ DL UL 
10. (DNF(9.06)) UR1- DR2- DL3+ UL4+ U5+ R2+ D5+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U3- R1- D3- L1- ALL2- 
11. 8.90 UR1+ DR5+ DL4- UL2+ U6+ R5- D1- L3+ ALL3+ y2 U4+ R2- D1- L0+ ALL4+ DL 
12. 10.41 UR1- DR1- DL5+ UL1- U3- R2- D4- L1+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R0+ D4- L2+ ALL3+ UR


----------



## Meow (May 13, 2017)

7.98 3x3 ao500!

E: rolled to 7.97


----------



## Cale S (May 13, 2017)

6.33 single

L2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D' L' D B2 D2 R B' R

x2 F R' L2
U L' U' L U' R' U' R
y2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
R' U2 R U' R' U' R 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R 
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

7.5 tps


----------



## hamfaceman (May 14, 2017)

First 20 3x3 solves in 2 months, this happens

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-14
avg of 5: 8.92

Time List:
(12.29), (8.03), 9.88, 8.59, 8.28

I feel nothing


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 14, 2017)

Looks like there was a good scramble on T3 coz 4/8 finalists got sub 1 and one of them was a 0.64 NZ NR

Faz plus 2ed 

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2234/events/2/rounds/2/results


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2017)

39.87 4x4 ao30, whew


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 14, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Looks like there was a good scramble on T3 coz 4/8 finalists got sub 1 and one of them was a 0.64 NZ NR
> 
> It mustn't have been a 4 mover cos others obviously didn't see it and got regular times.
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2234/events/2/rounds/2/results


Same thing happened in Sydney Champs 2016, judged a guy who +2ed on a ~0.94 then instantly everybody solving got a sub 1, everyone was going crazy about pbs but it was a bit unfair. They probably need to update the scramble program to fix whatever the problem is.


----------



## ottozing (May 14, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Looks like there was a good scramble on T3 coz 4/8 finalists got sub 1 and one of them was a 0.64 NZ NR
> 
> It mustn't have been a 4 mover cos others obviously didn't see it and got regular times.
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2234/events/2/rounds/2/results



Solution was R' U R U2/R' F R U2/U' R U R2' depending on what you chose

Faz +2'd out of WR, which would've given him 2-7 single and a complete history of 2-7 singles/averages section


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 14, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Solution was R' U R U2/R' F R U2/U' R U R2' depending on what you chose
> 
> Faz +2'd out of WR, which would've given him 2-7 single and a complete history of 2-7 singles/averages section


Dayum! That's gotta suck!


----------



## FinnGamer (May 14, 2017)

One handed with LL Skip  PB by almost 2 seconds.
Time List:
1. 10.79 B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B F2 L D R' F' D L'


----------



## Ksh13 (May 14, 2017)

9.84 Ao100, 10.23 Ao1000, both PBs! Closing in on the sub-10 barrier.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 14, 2017)

(6x6)

3:21.69 Dw 3Fw Dw B' Bw2 Rw Fw2 Rw Lw 3Rw Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 B' 3Fw R2 Bw Uw' Dw2 L' Bw Dw2 R' Rw U' Rw Dw Lw' 3Fw D2 3Rw R2 L B2 Uw Bw' Rw' D 3Fw 3Rw Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 F' D2 Rw2 R2 U2 F U' 3Rw' L 3Uw2 Fw 3Fw U2 L' Uw2 L2 Uw Fw' R' L2 Uw' 3Fw2 U2 Rw2 Dw Rw L2 Dw2 Fw 3Rw B2 Dw2 L' U R

Would have been 5+ seconds faster but I got a bad lockup near the end. Still PB


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 14, 2017)

All 6x6 PBs *1*,3,_5_,12

avg of 12: 3:39.53
avg of 5: 3:28.83
mean of 3: 3:28.78
single: 3:21.39

Time List:
1. (4:12.24) D2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Fw Bw2 Dw' F 3Fw2 Uw Dw' 3Rw Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw' F Rw' 3Rw2 B' Bw2 3Rw' Rw2 D Fw2 B2 Rw Uw Lw' L Dw2 F' Uw' 3Fw Uw2 Bw2 3Uw' B2 Dw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw' B' F' Fw' Bw 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw Fw' F D2 3Rw2 3Uw D B' Dw' R' 3Fw2 U' Dw Fw2 Lw' Rw' B2 Lw2 Rw 3Fw2 U2 Dw2 Lw B' D F' L' Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 B2 3Rw 
2. 3:28.87 3Uw L' 3Rw2 B' 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw2 U2 L' U2 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw R D' Bw 3Uw' 3Fw F' 3Rw2 Dw Rw2 L' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw' U Uw Bw' Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw L2 R' Dw2 R 3Fw2 B2 L' Rw B2 Lw 3Uw U' Fw Dw D B U 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 Rw2 L' Lw2 R2 D' B' 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw' D' 3Uw2 R 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw Rw2 3Fw2 
_3. 3:43.46 D' Uw Lw Bw' 3Fw Rw Bw B2 Dw2 Fw L' Lw2 Uw' Lw 3Fw U2 Bw2 U' F L' U2 L Lw2 3Fw Rw' U' Lw' Rw Dw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Fw D F2 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw' B' Bw F' 3Uw2 3Fw L' U' Bw D 3Uw Rw' Bw' 3Uw' B' L2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw Fw U2 3Fw' 3Rw2 L' D2 L 3Uw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 3Rw2 Dw2 F2 Lw B Rw' Fw Lw2 F' B Dw 
4. 3:41.50 Bw2 F Rw' 3Uw' Dw Lw' Rw R2 3Fw 3Uw Dw2 D2 B2 Lw2 Dw B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw2 Dw D' Lw L2 R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw' U' Rw Fw2 B2 Bw2 3Rw F 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw Rw2 Uw L' Lw 3Uw' B2 Rw Dw 3Fw2 D2 F2 B Lw L' Uw2 L2 R2 F2 Rw 3Rw' U Bw B' F R' Lw2 B2 R' Rw 3Rw2 Uw2 L2 R 3Uw' U' Rw R Fw2 L' 3Uw2 L2 _
_5. 3:27.21 3Uw2 Bw Fw' Lw' 3Rw2 U2 3Uw2 L2 U' 3Fw' Rw2 B' D2 Rw Bw Uw Dw B' 3Rw' B' U Rw' Bw Uw F Uw R' L' B' Uw Dw' D2 F2 3Rw' F L B2 R2 3Uw' Dw 3Rw' L2 Bw' 3Fw' U Uw2 B Lw2 F L' Dw' 3Fw L2 D' Uw' Bw2 U' R' F Uw F' Uw2 Bw' Dw Fw2 B2 U2 Fw 3Rw' L2 Bw2 D' Dw2 R2 3Fw2 D' Rw2 D2 3Rw2 3Uw 
6. 3:37.56 Fw' B Dw' Rw' U2 L2 3Rw' U' 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw2 Bw2 R2 F2 3Uw' Dw' Bw2 3Rw' U Bw' L 3Fw2 U2 Dw2 B' R L2 3Uw Bw B2 U D Fw B' 3Fw' 3Rw Bw' Dw' Fw2 Bw2 F2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw Bw 3Uw R2 Lw 3Rw Bw Uw' Dw' 3Uw2 R Lw 3Uw2 Dw2 B' Rw' Fw2 R L' 3Rw Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw' U' B' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw' Dw2 B' 3Uw Dw' D2 3Rw L2 _
*7. 3:21.69 Dw 3Fw Dw B' Bw2 Rw Fw2 Rw Lw 3Rw Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 B' 3Fw R2 Bw Uw' Dw2 L' Bw Dw2 R' Rw U' Rw Dw Lw' 3Fw D2 3Rw R2 L B2 Uw Bw' Rw' D 3Fw 3Rw Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 F' D2 Rw2 R2 U2 F U' 3Rw' L 3Uw2 Fw 3Fw U2 L' Uw2 L2 Uw Fw' R' L2 Uw' 3Fw2 U2 Rw2 Dw Rw L2 Dw2 Fw 3Rw B2 Dw2 L' U R *
8. 3:43.26 F2 Fw2 L' R2 B2 D2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' R' 3Uw' Bw D' 3Rw B2 R2 Bw2 L' 3Fw' U2 R' 3Uw2 Bw' Rw 3Rw2 F2 Rw F2 Fw' 3Fw2 B U2 Dw L R2 Dw' B' L 3Rw' 3Fw Uw' U2 Dw2 3Uw D' F 3Rw' U2 F Bw' L2 Fw' B' F2 U Bw2 D U2 3Fw L2 Bw F 3Rw Rw Bw Rw2 3Rw2 3Fw F' R2 Lw' U 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw' Bw Rw2 
9. (3:21.39) Uw' Fw' Dw' Uw2 3Rw L Uw2 3Uw F' 3Uw L Dw Lw 3Uw' Lw2 B Bw Dw2 B2 L F2 U' F' U' D' Bw D2 3Fw2 Uw2 F2 U' L U D 3Rw Bw' 3Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Fw' Dw' Uw' L U' Rw Dw' F2 3Fw2 U2 3Rw Dw2 D' Bw2 R' Fw Bw' U 3Uw2 L Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw' L2 Uw' Bw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Rw Rw B' F2 3Fw' D' 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 
10. 3:55.78 Bw Dw2 L' D' F L Dw2 U D' Uw 3Rw' D Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw' R2 D 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw R Rw B2 L' Lw Rw' Fw Rw F B2 Dw2 B2 F2 Dw F2 Rw Dw Fw2 Bw2 Lw 3Fw' D2 Lw Bw2 Lw' U' D Rw2 Lw U R' B Fw' Uw Dw' Bw' 3Rw' L' F2 Dw2 D2 3Rw R Bw Fw Lw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Bw L' 3Rw2 Uw F' 3Fw' Uw Dw F2 Fw2 
11. 3:47.83 3Uw 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 U Rw' 3Fw U' Lw' Fw2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw U2 F' L' Dw L2 B' Lw2 3Rw Dw 3Rw 3Fw2 B2 D' R 3Uw2 Uw' F 3Uw' L Rw' Fw D 3Uw' B Dw 3Fw Lw U2 3Rw2 B2 R2 3Rw' Lw' Uw2 R L Fw Bw2 Dw' Lw Dw L Dw2 3Rw2 U D' L2 Fw' U' 3Fw D 3Fw' F' D U2 Lw2 F2 Fw' R2 Lw Uw' 3Uw D2 Rw2 Bw2 3Rw' 
12. 3:48.12 Dw R 3Rw2 3Uw B2 Bw' Lw2 3Fw2 F Rw' F U2 L2 Bw2 3Uw2 D' B2 3Rw2 Rw' D' B2 3Rw R' L2 Fw Rw2 D2 B Lw2 Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw F2 Rw' U' Uw 3Rw' L F U 3Uw2 Uw' D2 B2 Bw2 Dw' 3Fw2 R2 3Uw2 R' L2 3Rw2 F R Uw2 D 3Rw2 B' F D' 3Fw2 Fw Dw 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw B L' B2 Bw' Fw2 F Lw'


----------



## Ksh13 (May 14, 2017)

7x7 PBs:
4:15.26 Single
4:36.20 Ao5
4:51.29 Ao12
4:59.89 Ao50
5:14.53 Ao100


----------



## YouCubing (May 15, 2017)

haven't cubed in a while but 1:10.90 5x5 PB single, knocks a significant amount off my former PB


----------



## asacuber (May 15, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Looks like there was a good scramble on T3 coz 4/8 finalists got sub 1 and one of them was a 0.64 NZ NR
> 
> It mustn't have been a 4 mover cos others obviously didn't see it and got regular times.
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2234/events/2/rounds/2/results



You have to consider that +2s exist

e:
qiyi wuHUA

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-16
single: 8:39.22

Time List:
1. 8:39.21 F2 R' L' 3Fw2 R' Uw' B' Fw F 3Fw 3Uw' L 3Uw2 Fw' Lw' R2 3Uw D' B' 3Fw' Rw Lw2 R' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 D Rw2 3Rw' Dw 3Uw 3Fw' Uw U B Uw Lw U' B2 Uw Dw2 L Lw 3Uw Uw R B' Dw' 3Uw U2 B' L F2 3Fw R' Dw R' D R' 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw' L2 Lw2 Dw D2 Bw' B 3Uw D F2 U L Rw' Fw 3Uw2 3Rw L B R'

E2: first 7x7 solve 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-16
single: 16:31.90

Time List:
1. 16:31.90 Fw2 D2 3Bw2 Uw' F Dw' B' Lw2 D U Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Fw 3Uw' Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' Fw' Uw L 3Lw 3Rw 3Dw U F2 Uw2 3Bw Bw Uw2 3Lw Lw2 L2 Rw 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Rw Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw2 D2 Uw2 3Dw B 3Uw' B 3Lw2 Lw' B2 Fw F2 3Rw D' B2 U2 Dw2 D 3Bw' U' D 3Uw2 L' F2 3Bw Bw B2 3Dw Rw' D2 3Lw2 Uw2 U' 3Uw' 3Dw2 D R 3Fw' B D' 3Dw Uw' Rw' Dw Lw2 3Rw D B Fw' Rw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw2 3Fw F2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw'


----------



## WACWCA (May 15, 2017)

asacuber said:


> You have to consider that +2s exist
> 
> e:
> qiyi wuHUA
> ...


Or those people the just missed it somehow, even happened at the wr comp with just sledge


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 15, 2017)

9.80 single
my first sub 10 since 2013

9.80 L' F' D' R2 L2 D B D' R' F2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 D2 B D2 F' B' 

z2 y'// inspection
R F R D L F' D // cross
L U' L' U2 y' L' U L // F2L-1
U' y2 R U R' // F2L-2
L' U L // F2L-3
y' U' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-4 + OLL skip
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL 

If I didn't make the silly rotation on my 2nd F2L this probably would have been an all time pb


----------



## Torch (May 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-15
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 57.71
worst: 1:23.61

mean of 3
current: 1:10.18 (σ = 11.78)
best: 1:10.18 (σ = 11.78)

avg of 5
current: 1:14.95 (σ = 4.39)
best: 1:11.65 (σ = 4.79)

avg of 12
current: 1:14.05 (σ = 6.13)
best: 1:14.05 (σ = 6.13)

Average: 1:14.05 (σ = 6.13)
Mean: 1:13.49

Time List:
1:23.61, 1:08.47, 1:09.31, 1:23.51, 1:04.73, 1:17.15, 1:11.31, 1:13.21, 1:19.94, 1:21.13, 1:11.69, 57.71

Random improvement at Mega, including 2 PB singles (first one by a second, then the next one by 7 seconds!)


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 15, 2017)

Pyraminx blind single

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-16
single: 16.52

Time List:
1. 16.51 L R' B R L' B' R U l r' b u'


----------



## Cale S (May 16, 2017)

2 second AUF oops 
7.83 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/


----------



## 1973486 (May 16, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 2 second AUF oops
> 7.83 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/



Recon pls


----------



## Torch (May 16, 2017)

1:17.03 Mega ao100, lots of bad solves throughout though. If I can stay in the zone for a while I should be able to average 1:13-1:14. Also, before this session I had never had a sub-1:05 single; I now have 6, including a sub-1:00!


----------



## Cale S (May 16, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Recon pls



(4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/

6,0 / -3,4 / -3,-3 /
-2,0 /
-3,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 /
/ -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
then failed AUF


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 16, 2017)

Pyra PB Avg of 5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-16
avg of 5: 2.54

Time List:
1. 3.49 U' L B U' R L R L l' r' b' u 
2. 2.01 U R B' R' B R' U' R u' 
3. (3.62) L U' L' R' B' U L' U' r' 
4. (1.37) U R U' R' U R' U B' l r u 
5. 2.09 L U L' U L R' B' R l' u


----------



## 1973486 (May 16, 2017)

Cale S said:


> (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/
> 
> 6,0 / -3,4 / -3,-3 /
> -2,0 /
> ...



What was your logic with the CS


----------



## Cale S (May 16, 2017)

1973486 said:


> What was your logic with the CS



1 move to barrel barrel, I'm more comfortable with having the top barrel being horizontal


----------



## 1973486 (May 16, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 1 move to barrel barrel, I'm more comfortable with having the top barrel being horizontal



Then y2 6,0/1,0/-3,-3/


----------



## xyzzy (May 16, 2017)

A bunch of untimed solves on 777 later, and I get new PB single/mo3/ao5/ao12 _again_, and each one is by a pretty large margin!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 5:23.15
worst: 6:45.54

mean of 3
current: 5:52.87 (σ = 7.98)
best: 5:45.41 (σ = 9.51)

avg of 5
current: 5:52.56 (σ = 7.63)
best: 5:49.94 (σ = 11.54)

avg of 12
current: 5:54.39 (σ = 8.83)
best: 5:54.39 (σ = 8.83)

Average: 5:54.39 (σ = 8.83)
Mean: 5:56.05

Time List:
5:57.01, 6:45.54, 5:49.44, 6:05.88, 5:54.83, 5:23.15, 6:03.18, 5:58.21, 5:36.75, 5:55.58, 5:43.87, 5:59.13
(previously)


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 16, 2017)

So ... before today my pb single on 5x5 was 1:35.48.
Then this happened in the weekly comp

1:34.71, 1:32.34, (1:51.31), 1:40.27, (1:30.02) = 1:35.77

Would've been really awesome if i got the sub-1:30 single at the end, but I'm still super psyched.

EDIT: I rolled this into a 1:41.51 ao12 which is 2 seconds faster than my previous pb ao5


Spoiler: Times



1:34.71, 1:32.34, 1:51.31, 1:40.27, 1:30.02, 1:43.20, 1:39.93, 1:51.52, 1:51.15, 1:41.19, 1:39.42, 1:41.54


----------



## Torch (May 16, 2017)

First sub-10 on Clock

9.30 DR5- UL4+ U2- R5+ D5+ y2 DR6+ UL5- R4+ D2- L6+ UR DL


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 16, 2017)

First 15 we second solve!


----------



## asacuber (May 16, 2017)

Qidi S 2x2 is amazing

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-17
avg of 5: 1.58

Time List:
1. 1.59 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R U' R2 
2. (2.26) U2 R2 F' U R' F' U R2 F2 U2 
3. (1.06) R2 U' F U2 F R U2 R U' 
4. 1.68 U2 F U2 R F' U' R F' U2 
5. 1.48 U R2 U R' U2 R F U2 F U'


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2017)

First OH solve of the day, broke my pb single. fat sune pll skip

8.87 L B D' L' B2 R' U R2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## GenTheThief (May 16, 2017)

1:00.22 Megaminx Fail-not-PB-single

LL=Sune->close A-perm lol

I paused so long during EO...
WHYYYYYYY

E: 58.49 pb single
yusssss
2nd sub-1


----------



## EmperorZant (May 16, 2017)

I got a 12.5x Ao50 last night, which included: 11.86 Ao12, low-11 Ao5, two 9's (9.74 and 9.79), and an 8 (8.86?).
However, after choking the average up to 13.09, I rage-deleted the whole average...
So I'm really mad because that was the best average I've ever had, so many 12's and 11's
Anyway going to be doing more Ao100's now


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 17, 2017)

Eh

26.92 R' L Uw' Rw' L' R2 D B2 Uw' F' D2 Rw2 L2 Uw' L2 Fw U' F Rw U Rw L2 R' F Fw2 R2 D' U Rw F Uw R2 D' Uw' R' F Uw L2 Rw B


----------



## Torch (May 17, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Eh
> 
> 26.92 R' L Uw' Rw' L' R2 D B2 Uw' F' D2 Rw2 L2 Uw' L2 Fw U' F Rw U Rw L2 R' F Fw2 R2 D' U Rw F Uw R2 D' Uw' R' F Uw L2 Rw B


AKA what you could have had officially if not for OLL parity...

PLEASE DON'T KILL ME I'M JOKING


----------



## YouCubing (May 17, 2017)

BLD PB mo3 in the weekly comp: 1:00.57, 53.48, 1:00.38 = 58.14
it should be faster, but my success rate has gone down the drain recently and one time i got 46 1:39 55


----------



## ottozing (May 17, 2017)

Lets hecking goooooooooooo

6.822 average of 12 on cam from solves 0-11 and 3-14  

0. (8.348) U' R F' R B2 D F U L' D F' R2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B R2 
1. 6.862 B L' B' D L2 F U' F' B2 L B2 L' B2 L F2 B2 U2 D2 R' 
2. 6.644 D2 F2 U2 B R2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B' D' B2 D2 U' B' U L' U2 R B2 
3. 6.197 B2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F D' L2 U' B2 R B2 F D2 R2 
4. 6.969 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U' L' F R2 F' D B L' B' F2 
5. 7.172 L2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 R U' F D' B2 U' F U' F2 R B 
6. 6.405 B' L' U' D F2 B U' D' L F B2 U2 L D2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R L 
7. 6.657 L F2 R D R2 L' U' L2 B L F2 R2 B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 L' F2 
8. 6.458 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F R' D R2 F2 L' U B F' D' 
9. (5.891) U2 L2 B2 L' R2 D2 B2 L B2 L F2 D' B U' B2 F2 R2 U' L' U 
10. 7.523 B' F' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R' U' B' F2 U' F2 L F' R D' 
11. 7.332 L2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R' B' L2 D U' R' F R B' L2 
12. (10.493) L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B L D' R' D' R U R F' U 
13. 7.155 D2 U2 B D2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' F2 D F2 R F' U2 L2 D' F' U2 
14. 6.350 D' B2 R B' U' R F' R F' U2 R B2 R F2 R L U2 R' F2 L'


----------



## asacuber (May 17, 2017)

2:10 feet PB

big sail is gud


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 17, 2017)

4x4 PB's (The Ao5 and Ao12 are really bad compared to the big averages)

Ao5: 31.60
Ao12: 33.21
Ao50: 34.40
Ao100: 35.19

I can definitely sub-35 the Ao100, but I was dying around solve 80 and could barely sub-37.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 17, 2017)

Feet PB sweep yesterday

best time: 50.45
best mean of 3: 1:02.04 (σ = 5.14)
best average of 5: 1:05.14 (σ = 1.30)
best average of 12: 1:06.20 (σ = 6.35)
best average of 50: 1:12.76 (σ = 6.98)

I guess it's time to start chasing sub-1


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2017)

7x7 pbs, first sub 4 avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-17
solves/total: 17/17

single
best: 3:36.30
worst: 4:26.04

mean of 3
current: 3:47.19 (σ = 10.80)
best: 3:47.19 (σ = 10.80)

avg of 5
current: 3:53.79 (σ = 5.65)
best: 3:53.79 (σ = 5.65)

avg of 12
current: 3:57.58 (σ = 7.29)
best: 3:57.58 (σ = 7.29)

Average: 4:02.73 (σ = 12.36)
Mean: 4:02.54


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 17, 2017)

I feel like a nub with that 7x7 post above me, but I finally got a sub 2 4x4 solve.


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I feel like a nub with that 7x7 post above me, but I finally got a sub 2 4x4 solve.


Don't feel that way! We all start somewhere  Nice solve!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 17, 2017)

3rd sub7 avg ayy

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-17
avg of 5: 6.94

Time List:
1. 7.32 F2 R' F2 L' B' D2 R' B L D B2 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U L2 D 
2. (6.39) B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 U B2 U' B2 R D U L R' U' 
3. (10.17) B' F2 U B2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U B D' L B F2 R' B 
4. 6.76 F2 L R2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L2 R D2 F' D2 U2 B D' U' L F' R D' 
5. 6.73 L2 D R' U2 D L F D2 F U2 R L' U2 F2 U2 L D2 B2

first and second scrambles were dumb.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 17, 2017)

Iggy said:


> Don't feel that way! We all start somewhere  Nice solve!


Thx man


----------



## Torch (May 18, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-17
avg of 12: 1:29.74

Time List:
1:23.63, 1:32.18, 1:27.97, 1:28.97, (1:19.75), 1:31.80, (1:45.11), 1:36.17, 1:19.93, 1:36.05, 1:33.84, 1:26.78

Yau5 makes me like 5-7 seconds slower, but it also makes me feel unreasonably happy to do...


----------



## Meow (May 18, 2017)

A few nice 3x3 times in the last few days.

Average: 6.35
Best: 4.52
Worst: 13.23
Mean: 7.36
Standard Deviation: 3.03

1: 5.91 F2 B' U' F' L B2 R' D2 L U2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2
2: (13.23) U' L2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U' R2 D B R D' U' F' U2 L F U R2
3: (4.52) D' R' D2 F' B' D2 R2 L F R' L2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U D2 B2 U'
4: 6.52 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 U2 R F' L U R' B R D R
5: 6.63 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U R D L2 U2 R2 F D2 B D
The 4 and 5 were pll skips. Lol 13

TPS City
5: (5.93) B L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B' R D2 B2 D' B U' R B' D2 F
x2// inspection
L U R' F R// x cross
L U L' y U' L' U' L// second pair
R U' R' U R U R'// third pair
y R U' R' U' R U R' U' U' R U' R'// fourth pair
M' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U M// Oll
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D'// pll
60 moves/ 5.93=10.11 tps
this is the first solve i have reconstructed to be over 10 tps! although i may have a higher tps solve that wasn't reconstructed.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2017)

#2 OH Single
11.22 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F D L R D2 F' R D2 L R

x2 // Inspection
U D' L F' D' R2 D // EOLine
R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R' // Right Block
z R' U' R2 U' R' U R R2 U R U' z' // Left Block
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL
43 HTM 3.8 TPS, 52 QTM 4.63 TPS

I don't remember if I have any other 11s, but this is either my 2nd or 3rd best OH solve ever.
I only have one other 11, and this one is faster.

E: 11.79 L2 D' R2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U' L D' U2 R B U L' B' L2
Can't reconstruct, but LL was H->Uperm

This 11 is faster also

E:

16.68 ao12 sub-17 finally yay!!
17.62 ao50 holy **** sub-18 niiiiiice
17.75 ao100 righteous **** sub-18 by .25  <- This was literally my pb ao12 yesterday

I'm going to be really disappointed when at my next competition, I get like a 20.02 average.
I need to re-learn some of my ZBLLs... I missed a lot of diag Pi cases because I haven't been reviewing my algs.


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 18, 2017)

PB Pyraminx ao5 again only a few days after breaking it with a 2.54 ao5 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-18
avg of 5: 2.50

Time List:
1. 2.50 U B' L' B U' L B' R L l' r b u' 
2. (3.94) U B R' U R L' U' R' r b' u' 
3. 2.99 U' R' U' L U' R B' U' l u 
4. (1.72) U L' B L' U L U' B' u 
5. 2.00 U' B' L' R B' L' B L' l' b'


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 18, 2017)

Only a few hours after my previous post I have broken my PB pyra ao12 now with a 3.02 ao12, previous was 3.04 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-18
avg of 12: 3.02

Time List:
1. 2.74 L U' B R U R' L' B l b 
2. 4.71 U' L U' R L' U L R B' r b u 
3. 2.17 L R L B' U L' B' R' u' 
4. (1.92) B' U L B U' B U B l b u 
5. (4.93) R U L R' U' R B' L' l' r b' u' 
6. 2.81 U B' R' U R L R U' b u 
7. 3.32 U' L' B R U B' R U' r' b u' 
8. 3.81 B U L U B' R L' U l' r b 
9. 2.61 U R U B' L' U' R U l' r' b u 
10. 2.16 U R U' B' U R' U' L' r' 
11. 3.20 L B U' B' L U' B' L' B l' r' b u' 
12. 2.64 U L R L B' U L' B l u


----------



## asacuber (May 18, 2017)

first sub 2 feet single!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-19
single: 1:53.18

Time List:
1. 1:53.18 L' D2 L' U2 L R2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 B' L B2 F U R' F L2 F

E: 2x2:

1.82 ao12
1.94 ao25
2.06 ao50

HOW THE HECK HAS NOBODY TALKED ABOUT THE QIDI S IT IS SO AMAZING


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 18, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-18
avg of 12: 7.81

Time List:
1. 8.00 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 R D' F D' F' U' B U L'
2. 7.04 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L F2 L B2 R2 D R2 U F U L' B' R' D' R
3. 7.43 D F' L2 D L F2 D2 B2 D L F2 R D2 R D2 L F2 R'
4. 7.59 F2 R2 D U L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' U2 B' R' D' R' D' U' R F
5. (6.69) F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R U2 B' D U2 R2 D2 F R
6. (DNF(11.44)) B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 U2 L B2 D' U R' B' D F L' F2 U F
7. 7.58 D' L' F2 B D R D F U' L U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2
8. 8.33 B' U F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R' U2 L' B' D2 B2 R' B R
9. 8.82 L' F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 L2 U' F' L' B L2 R' F' R2 D2 U'
10. 6.92 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B R' B D2 U2 B R D' F2 L
11. 8.81 U2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 L U L2 F U B' U L F R D'
12. 7.55 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B' U B D2 R F2 L F D' L


----------



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2017)

Nice session

10.95 pb mo3 (12.28, 9.88, 10.66)
10.98 pb ao5 (10.45, 11.62, 10.86, (13.71), (9.84))
12.61 pb ao12 ((15.18), 10.45, 11.62, 10.86, 13.71, (9.84), 12.85, 14.71, 14.20, 13.57, 12.48, 11.58)
13.51 not quite pb ao50

2 9s also yee
I want an 8 now


----------



## OJ Cubing (May 18, 2017)

3x3 PB Single - Used to be 9.93, now 8.472!!
Scramble: L' U2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B' D B D2 U2 L D2 F2
Inspection: y'


Spoiler



I see 3 correct yellow cross pieces and the fourth just needs to be flipped. I see the OBY Corner in the right place so I'm thinking about an X-cross, and turns out the moves I was going to do in order to flip the red piece & D2 was also inserting the Orange/Blue edge.
I also see the Red/Blue F2L pair in the top layer, which is unaffected by my X-cross moves. (I get excited)


*X-Cross*: F' D R' D --- 4 MOVE X-CROSS!!!
Second Pair: y' U' L' U L
Third Pair: y U' R' U R y U2 R U R' --- Already had a slot free so I didn't need to do the y at the start, but I wouldn't have had the lucky skip later on!
Fourth Pair: y' U R U R' y U2' L' U L
OLLCP: U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
*EP skip, no AUF*

38 moves, 4.485 tps

Legit I've only been sub-10 for 18 days, its gonna take at least 1-2 years to beat this PB!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 18, 2017)

1:57.79 6x6 PB single with OP


----------



## sqAree (May 18, 2017)

Two years of cubing as of today.


----------



## lejitcuber (May 18, 2017)

First sub 1 on 5x5 :
59.99 Fw' Dw' Uw L2 Lw2 Dw U2 D Rw2 R2 D' Uw B U Uw2 D B Rw R' Dw Lw F' R2 L' Bw' R' F' Uw L2 Fw Rw U R D2 Rw2 R' Dw' Rw2 Uw2 L Uw' Fw' R' L' Uw' Dw2 D2 U2 Rw2 F2 Lw Dw Bw' D' L' F' Lw' Uw Fw R'

Feels so good


----------



## FinnGamer (May 18, 2017)

Holy ****. This might be my greatest cubing achievement ever? 

1. 27.93 D F2 L2 U' F Fw R' B' Fw' L' Fw L2 B2 F' Uw' F' L' D' U' F Fw Rw2 Uw D2 R2 Fw2 L' Uw' D' Rw2 L' R2 B' U2 Fw2 B2 Rw' Fw' F R2

No Parity, 4 Skipped Edges, Yellow Center already done. Wow.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 18, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> Legit I've only been sub-10 for 18 days, its gonna take at least 1-2 years to beat this PB!!



That's how I felt after I went from 9.70 to 8.92. Then I got 8.12 six days later. Anything can happen


----------



## Luke8 (May 19, 2017)

I waited a month and 1 day for a cube to come without going insane.


----------



## joshsailscga (May 19, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm going to be really disappointed when at my next competition, I get like a 20.02 average.



LOL check out my comp history for 3x3, this literally happened to me for both single and average XD
Hope you have better luck than I did!


----------



## Cale S (May 19, 2017)

6.85 with F perm

D2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 L' F2 D L R2 D' B2 R' B F2 D' U

x2 U F R' D2 R2 // fun xcross
U L' U' L y' U' R U R' 
y' R U R'
y2 U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // ZBLS
U R U R' U R U2 R' 
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'

8.02 tps, felt locky but lookahead was fluid


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 19, 2017)

Can't be bothered to reconstruct but you can see it's a pretty nice scramble. 
I got 54 moves/7 seconds = 7.7 Turns per second which is the highest that I've checked

F2L must of been like 10 because it was soooo good but then last layer slowed down a little. Yeah it does sound like it should be the other way around.

7.00 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' L' B F2 D2 L B D'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 19, 2017)

7x7 in 3:42.22 wo0t


----------



## GenTheThief (May 19, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> LOL check out my comp history for 3x3, this literally happened to me for both single and average XD
> Hope you have better luck than I did!


This literally already happend to me in 3x3.
In my third and fourth comps, I was sub-20 by a good deal (17.5 and 16 respectively) yet got 20.62 and 20.02 averages.
At my latest comp, I got a 22.34 and 21.15 OH averages, after having a ~19.5 ao100.

I'm really hoping I can do well at my next comp (hillcrest cubing).


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-19
avg of 5: 1:09.07

Time List:
1:07.12, (1:11.61), 1:08.51, (1:07.06), 1:11.57

PB Mega ao5, I'm averaging 1:14 over 20 solves so far but I don't have time to finish the average of 50


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 19, 2017)

first sub-5 avg.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-19
avg of 5: 4.97

Time List:
1. 4.25 UR4+ DR2- DL1+ UL2+ U5- R2- D1+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R4+ D4+ L4+ ALL5- DR UL 
2. 5.41 UR0+ DR4+ DL3- UL3+ U2- R1+ D4- L3- ALL1- y2 U4- R2+ D4- L6+ ALL4- UL 
3. (4.22) UR5- DR0+ DL4+ UL1- U4- R1- D0+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U5- R1+ D3+ L2+ ALL2- UR UL 
4. (5.74) UR5- DR1+ DL3- UL3+ U6+ R4- D6+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U5- R1+ D4+ L6+ ALL2- UR UL 
5. 5.24 UR5+ DR1- DL2- UL4+ U2+ R4+ D1+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R5- D0+ L2- ALL0+ DR


----------



## 1973486 (May 19, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> (4.22) UR5- DR0+ DL4+ UL1- U4- R1- D0+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U5- R1+ D3+ L2+ ALL2- UR UL



Recon?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 19, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Recon?


DL3- UR1- UL1+ U5+ (all but DR)1- x2 DL2- UR1- UL3- L1- (all but UR)3+ (All but DL)3+ ALL4+
Only 2 sipped corners, but 1s, 2s, and 3s are really fast


----------



## Torch (May 20, 2017)

Torch said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-19
> avg of 5: 1:09.07
> 
> Time List:
> ...




Turned out, when I came back I was even more in the zone:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-19
avg of 50: 1:13.18

Time List:
1:13.93, (1:22.71), 1:12.31, 1:11.08, 1:13.99, 1:16.62, 1:17.70, 1:07.12, 1:11.61, 1:08.51, 1:07.06, 1:11.57, 1:18.79, 1:15.09, 1:20.41, 1:16.68, (1:20.47), 1:15.26, 1:10.57, 1:12.98, 1:15.15, 1:10.63, 1:12.18, 1:16.38, (1:04.74), (1:06.76), 1:09.10, 1:16.18, 1:12.70, 1:14.45, 1:17.30, 1:09.86, 1:08.79, 1:11.19, 1:11.48, 1:18.43, 1:17.47, 1:08.34, 1:19.61, 1:10.47, 1:17.32, 1:15.99, 1:07.44, 1:11.48, 1:15.73, 1:12.55, 1:07.22, (1:03.82), (1:21.40), 1:11.09


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 20, 2017)

Torch said:


> Turned out, when I came back I was even more in the zone:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-19
> avg of 50: 1:13.18
> ...


what is a megaminx and why is everyone else so good at it?


----------



## WACWCA (May 20, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what is a megaminx and why is everyone else so good at it?


A common misspelling of pyraminx


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 20, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> A common misspelling of pyraminx


I actually don't know which event is worse

but I'm a huge hypocrite because I think pyraminx is stupid, but I do 2x2
at my last comp David Woner told me "Justin, you have to admit that 2x2 is a bad event, even if you're good at it" or something like that.


----------



## Torch (May 20, 2017)

2:11.99 6x6 PB single, didn't even feel fast and had OLL parity


----------



## GenTheThief (May 20, 2017)

Megaminx PB single

56.81
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

3rd sub-1, skiped 57 lol

E: 59.92 gj sub-1 single #4


----------



## YouCubing (May 20, 2017)

"HAHAAAAAAA HELL YEAH" -me
0,-1/0,3/-5,-5/5,-4/0,-3/3,-2/3,-3/3,-3/-1,0/0,-3

[cubeshape]
/-3,-3/ [CO]
-3,0/3,0/-3,0/1,1/3,0/-3,0/ [EO]
[CP]
-3,6/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/-3,0/1,1/-3,0/-1,0 [EP]

5.68, PB by 0.04


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 21, 2017)

First time having two sub twos within 5 solves on Pyra. Not a PB but still nice Ao5.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-21
avg of 5: 2.59

Time List:
1. 1.68 U' L U R L R' L' U' l u' 
2. 2.47 U L B L' R U R' U l r b u 
3. 3.62 L B U' B R U' R B l b' u 
4. (4.21) L U B' L' B' L B' R l' r' u' 
5. (1.42) U B' U' B U B' U' R' r


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 21, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> "HAHAAAAAAA HELL YEAH" -me
> 0,-1/0,3/-5,-5/5,-4/0,-3/3,-2/3,-3/3,-3/-1,0/0,-3
> 
> [cubeshape]
> ...


square-1 is a cool event, I might practice a bit this summer


----------



## EmperorZant (May 21, 2017)

Got my first Sub-2 solve (1:58.45) and Sub-3 average of 5 (2:47.60) in Feet today.
Was gonna' reconstruct the 1:58, but I think that de-_feets_ the purpose...


----------



## ottozing (May 21, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> First time having two sub twos within 5 solves on Pyra. Not a PB but still nice Ao5.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-21
> avg of 5: 2.59
> ...



Please take my NR lmao

What's your PB avg100?


----------



## asacuber (May 21, 2017)

OMG

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-22
single: 12.93

Time List:
1. 12.93 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 4)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)

first sub 16 lol

e:

DEVIATION GOD #3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-22
avg of 5: 23.50

Time List:
1. (12.93) (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 4)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
2. 35.83 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0) 
3. (41.75) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
4. 13.22 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0) 
5. 21.45 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 21, 2017)

not bad after all, I was terrible at Megaminx right after my last comp and kinda stopped practising. Picked it up again today and kinda got back to my normal average 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-21
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 39.90
worst: 49.89

mean of 3
current: 46.86 (σ = 2.66)
best: 44.47 (σ = 4.03)

avg of 5
current: 47.48 (σ = 1.58)
best: 46.22 (σ = 2.13)

avg of 12
current: 47.25 (σ = 1.83)
best: 46.72 (σ = 2.39)

Average: 47.20 (σ = 1.58)
Mean: 46.87

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 49.29 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
2. 46.00 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
3. 48.99 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
4. 46.00 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
5. 39.90 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
6. 47.50 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
7. 48.23 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
8. 49.81 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
9. 45.61 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
10. 45.27 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
11. 47.18 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
12. 46.37 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
13. 48.28 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
14. 49.09 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
15. 48.63 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
16. 40.95 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
17. 44.00 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
18. 48.71 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
19. 46.42 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
20. 48.24 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
21. 48.88 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
22. 47.78 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
23. 45.77 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
24. 49.89 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
25. 44.91 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## xyzzy (May 21, 2017)

Sub-40 ao50, sub-30 ao5 on squan. (Just barely!)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-21
solves/total: 60/60

single
best: 22.38
worst: 1:17.14

mean of 3
current: 38.09 (σ = 1.62)
best: 28.58 (σ = 4.01)

avg of 5
current: 35.60 (σ = 2.98)
best: 29.57 (σ = 5.46)

avg of 12
current: 34.36 (σ = 5.11)
best: 34.36 (σ = 5.11)

avg of 50
current: 39.96 (σ = 6.83)
best: 39.94 (σ = 6.83)

Average: 41.19 (σ = 8.11)
Mean: 41.93

Time List:
1:06.49, 1:07.99, 47.75+, 33.77, 29.30, 50.15, 45.13, 47.86, 49.27, 37.26, 30.90, 36.19, 37.83, 44.02, 47.66, 33.38, 43.97+, 51.72, 58.89, 45.41, 44.52, 50.83, 1:17.14, 58.50, 32.02, 37.50, 40.60, 38.90, 32.11, 42.92, 1:10.66, 38.52, 33.94, 35.79, 37.04, 35.52, 36.99, 36.02, 50.70+, 38.83, 39.92, 29.17, 52.36, 35.86, 34.79, 36.94, 47.24, 49.94, 49.37, 35.78+, 31.50, 22.38, 35.21, 41.03, 24.30, 29.18, 32.26, 36.52, 39.75, 38.00


----------



## GenTheThief (May 21, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> square-1Megaminx is a cool the best event, I mightwill practice it a bitlot this summer until the end of time


ftfy


----------



## Torch (May 21, 2017)

5x5 Redux PBs from a while back (1/3/5/12/50):1:10/1:18/1:19/1:22/1:26
Yau5 times today: 1:15/1:21/1:23/1:24/1:27

I have a comp in 6 days, and I have no idea which I'm going to use...


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 21, 2017)

Torch said:


> 5x5 Redux PBs from a while back (1/3/5/12/50):1:10/1:18/1:19/1:22/1:26
> Yau5 times today: 1:15/1:21/1:23/1:24/1:27
> 
> I have a comp in 6 days, and I have no idea which I'm going to use...


Seeing how every time from redux is faster probably use that...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 21, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Seeing how every time from redux is faster probably use that...


But if he's just done an ao50 he'll probably be more used to yau5.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 22, 2017)

Torch said:


> 5x5 Redux PBs from a while back (1/3/5/12/50):1:10/1:18/1:19/1:22/1:26
> Yau5 times today: 1:15/1:21/1:23/1:24/1:27
> 
> I have a comp in 6 days, and I have no idea which I'm going to use...


Cool people use Yau... come over to the dark side


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 22, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Cool people use Yau... come over to the dark side


why would a cool person use yau on a 5x5
that's a bad idea


----------



## GenTheThief (May 22, 2017)

woah i didn't know I could sub-13 an ao50...

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-21
solves/total: 300/300

single
best: 9.84
worst: 18.77

mean of 3
current: 12.07 (σ = 1.72)
best: 10.95 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 5
current: 13.20 (σ = 0.60)
best: 10.98 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 12
current: 13.26 (σ = 1.14)
best: 12.61 (σ = 1.45)

avg of 50
current: 13.85 (σ = 1.15)
best: 12.99 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 100
current: 13.71 (σ = 1.25)
best: 13.13 (σ = 0.96)

Average: 13.47 (σ = 1.13)
Mean: 13.50



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
13.94, 13.07, 14.29, 14.66, 15.25, 12.75, 13.66, 14.63, 13.52, 15.96, 14.71, 15.41, 14.21, 15.18, 10.45, 11.62, 10.86, 13.71, 9.84, 12.85, 14.71, 14.20, 13.57, 12.48, 11.58, 16.47, 12.06, 14.64, 12.65, 13.07, 14.92, 12.85, 12.28, 9.88, 10.66, 13.30, 13.49, 14.69, 13.25, 12.14, 14.27, 12.34, 11.92, 14.94, 12.17, 14.79, 15.18, 13.65, 14.38, 15.33, 14.25, 14.58, 10.55, 13.42, 11.31, 11.06, 12.48, 13.66, 12.25, 13.97, 14.33, 14.67, 14.83, 13.58, 13.85, 13.47, 13.44, 12.85, 12.71, 12.90, 11.74, 13.26, 13.96, 13.41, 15.46, 14.52, 11.83, 12.99, 12.44, 13.19, 15.42, 13.97, 12.81, 12.29, 14.53, 15.17, 12.31, 12.23, 16.69, 15.09, 15.38, 12.61, 12.51, 13.25, 14.86, 11.26, 12.57, 13.38, 13.39, 13.84, 12.93, 11.58, 14.36, 13.49, 13.26, 14.81, 13.24, 12.44, 13.54, 13.79, 11.12, 13.80, 15.26, 12.96, 11.78, 13.20, 13.32, 13.36, 13.42, 13.16, 12.46, 13.25, 18.34, 13.19, 14.36, 13.88, 12.40, 12.14, 12.38, 14.58, 12.25, 11.29, 14.06, 13.84, 12.38, 12.96, 11.21, 13.75, 14.82, 12.22, 12.15, 13.42, 10.40, 15.09, 15.83, 11.92, 13.56, 13.98, 12.36, 13.80, 13.89, 12.83, 13.70, 12.94, 12.94, 12.49, 14.29, 11.08, 13.89, 11.20, 16.81, 12.77, 13.29, 12.94, 15.98, 11.31, 11.79, 14.13, 13.35, 11.53, 12.29, 14.02, 12.44, 13.49, 12.26, 12.78, 12.67, 11.12, 18.77, 13.06, 11.62, 12.19, 14.60, 13.82, 14.83, 11.60, 12.33, 12.28, 14.00, 14.10, 13.61, 14.45, 14.75, 14.84, 13.37, 13.88, 15.40, 14.75, 12.59, 14.37, 12.81, 15.04, 16.21, 14.02, 12.54, 14.14, 14.13, 12.17, 10.25, 14.97, 15.67, 12.90, 12.21, 12.78, 15.01, 13.87, 15.36, 13.83, 12.06, 11.57, 15.10, 15.73, 15.97, 13.29, 13.76, 14.80, 13.09, 16.96, 11.87, 17.83, 12.93, 14.75, 11.56, 11.23, 12.67, 13.13, 11.02, 13.48, 11.79, 14.64, 11.94, 12.86, 15.14, 13.77, 12.15, 11.92, 13.60, 14.26, 14.16, 13.63, 15.12, 13.58, 13.68, 11.04, 11.98, 14.43, 11.74, 16.24, 12.52, 13.46, 11.88, 16.09, 14.86, 13.01, 15.36, 14.83, 12.00, 13.23, 15.01, 13.15, 13.99, 13.81, 15.65, 17.09, 15.52, 13.65, 13.98, 13.54, 14.85, 12.57, 14.38, 13.47, 13.07, 15.92, 14.41, 15.04, 14.97, 12.98, 13.52, 13.79, 11.08, 12.74, 13.24, 16.82, 12.96, 13.57, 15.62, 12.51, 10.16, 13.52


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> why would a cool person use yau on a 5x5
> that's a bad idea


Tell that to Mats Valk


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 22, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Please take my NR lmao
> 
> What's your PB avg100?


Dunno, I have only recently started keep track of PBs again and so far only looking at 5 and 12. Its definitely sub 3.5 

Edit: Im just waiting for a comp in Syd or Canberra (or nationals) so I can have a go at breaking it lol.


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 22, 2017)

Pyra PB Ao5 and Ao12 Again    Former were 2.50 and 3.02


Spoiler: PB Ao12 2.92



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-22
avg of 12: 2.92

Time List:
1. 3.02 U L R B U L' U R' r 
2. 3.18 U L' R U' R U' B' U l' r' b 
3. 2.86 R U L R' L' B L B l r' b u 
4. 3.53 L R' U L R' B' U L' r' u' 
5. (4.28) L R L' U R' U' L U l b' 
6. 2.54 U' L U' B R' B R U l r 
7. (2.05) U R' L' U' B U B R 
8. 2.11 L' U B L' B' R' L R' l 
9. 2.73 U L' R U' B R' L' R' l r u 
10. 2.85 R' L' B' U R' L' R' U' l' r' u' 
11. 2.23 U R' L R' B' L U' L r' u 
12. 4.09 B' L' R' U' B' R L' R l' r' b' u'





Spoiler: PB Ao5 2.36



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-22
avg of 5: 2.36

Time List:
1. (2.05) U R' L' U' B U B R 
2. 2.11 L' U B L' B' R' L R' l 
3. 2.73 U L' R U' B R' L' R' l r u 
4. (2.85) R' L' B' U R' L' R' U' l' r' u' 
5. 2.23 U R' L R' B' L U' L r' u


Super happy with this  First sub 3 Ao12 and first sub 2.5 Ao5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 22, 2017)

some Megaminx PB's, all by a bit 

42.76 mo3 by .12
43.31 avg5 by .01
44.62 avg12 by .2
46.54 avg50


----------



## Odorless (May 22, 2017)

Hello pals I did a good succ on cube very happy give me attention I need it plz
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-22
single: 36.66

Time List:
1. 36.66 L' F2 L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 D' B L2 D2 B' R' U' B2


----------



## WACWCA (May 22, 2017)

5/5 multi in 33 min


----------



## asacuber (May 23, 2017)

what even

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-24
single: 1.02

Time List:
1. 1.02 U L U B' U' B U' L r' u'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 23, 2017)

7x7x7:
Best: 3:44.76
Mo3: 3:47.20 PB
Ao5: 3:47.20 PB
Ao12: 3:55.86 PB
Ao50: 4:08.60 PB



Spoiler: Time List



1. 4:24.99 
2. 4:19.04 
3. 4:02.50 
4. 4:06.66 
5. 4:21.30 
6. 4:10.99 
7. 4:10.44 
8. 4:02.24 
9. 4:18.81 
10. 4:20.21 
11. 4:12.19 
12. 4:15.31 
13. 4:04.51 
14. 4:05.58 
15. 4:05.60 
16. 4:02.53 
17. 4:31.56
18. 4:06.82 
19. 4:19.01 
20. 3:59.21
21. 4:12.35
22. 4:14.44 
23. 4:23.53 
24. 4:12.50 
25. 4:04.49 
26. 4:20.24 
27. 4:18.16 
28. 3:47.07
29. 4:12.00 
30. 4:03.76 
31. 3:59.67 
32. 3:58.98 
33. 4:13.45 
34. 4:34.86
35. 4:35.21
36. 4:14.43 
37. 4:25.28 
38. 3:44.76 
39. 4:01.41 
40. 4:05.98 
41. 4:11.94 
42. 3:46.22 
43. 4:16.22 
44. 3:47.66 
45. 3:47.32 
46. 3:46.61 
47. 3:58.97 
48. 4:01.27 
49. 3:51.17 
50. 4:08.03


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2017)

4:53.97 Mini Guildford, last time I tried it I think I was sup-6:00 lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 23, 2017)

To continue the string of GA cuber accomplishments... 5x5 PB's (Yau5)

Single: 1:01.40
Ao5: 1:11.31
Ao12: 1:13.90
Ao50: 1:16.47

Still struggling to be consistent. I can stay sub-1:15 for 20 solves and then get 6 1:20.xx+ solves in a row. :/


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> To continue the string of GA cuber accomplishments... 5x5 PB's (Yau5)
> 
> Single: 1:01.40
> Ao5: 1:11.31
> ...



By the way I've decided not to switch

sorry


----------



## Meow (May 23, 2017)

@cuberkid10 the race is on

5x5 session a couple days ago

1:10.71 ao5
1:12.77 ao12
1:15.87 ao50
#reduxmasterrace
#yausux
you beat my single tho


----------



## EmperorZant (May 23, 2017)

Randomly better at 4x4! Got a PB Ao12 (57.21) and PB Ao100 (1:00.78). A lot of mess-ups in the average kept me from getting a Sub-1 Ao50/100, but Sub-1 is so close... I can _taste_ it.



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 48.10 r B2 F2 L D f' u R' L2 f' U' u2 r' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' r D f u F' r U B R2 U2 R B r2 D' r2 R U2 B' R' U' B2 u2
*Average of 5:* 56.19 (_Pure_ Sub-1)
1. 57.62 L' r f U2 D r F R' F2 r u2 U f B2 u D2 r f D' r U' f B' U2 u2 D B F' L' B L D' f' u U' r F2 L' B2 r2
2. 55.48 r R' D2 r2 D' F' f2 u D' f L2 D' U' R B' D2 U' r u2 B' D2 r u2 L F r F' u' L2 f2 L r' f' r2 L2 R' u2 F' u D
3. (51.06) R2 u' D R' F' f' u R' U' r F r L2 B f u L2 f u L' R' F' f' R B U2 F' R' r' U B f r L2 R' F2 r' u' D L2
4. (59.10) B2 f U2 B R' B U' F2 U' B2 f R2 U F' f L2 B R2 u R r2 F B u2 r f2 r U2 D2 L' r R2 U' f' D' R2 B f2 L2 R2
5. 55.46 u L2 B2 L' B2 L f u L U2 F D R' B' F u D F' B' R2 f' R D' L2 R2 B u F L r2 f2 L D F r2 U' D B2 f2 u
*PB Average of 12:* 57.21 (_Nearly Pure_ Sub-1, with a 48!)
1. (48.10) r B2 F2 L D f' u R' L2 f' U' u2 r' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' r D f u F' r U B R2 U2 R B r2 D' r2 R U2 B' R' U' B2 u2
2. 52.29 F f' r R2 F' D2 R2 r B2 U D2 R U' r2 B' u2 f R f R2 u' D F2 r' B' D' R2 U' f2 r2 F D2 f2 u R D' L f' L2 F'
3. 58.66+ L r' F D2 L U u2 f B F2 U' B f2 R' f2 L' U R B2 F2 L2 u r L F f r B L2 B2 U2 F D' r f U F r f2 u'
4. 58.11 D2 B' R u2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L' f' R' r F r' F' D2 B F D U B2 f' F2 U B' u L D2 u U2 f2 R2 D2 r2 F' D U2 B2 F D
5. 59.12 L2 D F' f2 U' u2 B' f' D' R' F f2 R2 D' f' F' B' U2 L' U2 r' f2 u2 U2 r' R U' r2 R D2 F U F2 R F2 R' U2 D' r D
6. 55.28 R F B2 R' U2 D2 B U' r R2 L' F U B' R r2 f' U u' B2 F' L2 B2 f U B' u' B2 f2 u' L2 R D' f R B2 u B2 u' F2
7. 58.63 R' u2 D' r f2 L' U' B D2 R' F' D2 U F U2 D' R2 U r f L' U' F2 r2 L' B' u2 r D L' D' u' F B2 U2 B' f' D' B' u2
8. 56.64 f2 r' u2 R2 f U F' U2 F' B2 U' r2 F' r2 f' U2 F2 u2 L2 R B' D2 u' U2 R2 f U' F' B r D2 u' F U' F D2 L D2 F2 L2
9. 57.14 B2 D' L' B' D' r' B' D u2 L' u' D2 f2 B L U2 F' r' R2 u' L' B D' F2 f2 D' R2 L F2 L r2 U' L2 U L' u R' L2 D2 R'
10. (1:06.67) D U' f' F2 L' r2 B2 D2 L r' u L2 F' r2 R2 f U u f2 B2 F' D2 R' U F2 L' r' B F' R F2 D' r' F' B D' r2 F B' u'
11. 57.25 u2 L R2 f2 D2 F r U F' D2 L' U' u2 f' u U L2 r u' U2 f2 D R U2 R' L2 F' R2 D u r' U f2 F' u D f' U L' D
12. 58.94 B r2 R2 B2 F2 r' f2 u2 D2 F B' r2 F2 r2 R' D u2 R2 r L U' f' D' f2 r' B2 U2 u' D' B U2 L' F L' f R2 r' f2 r' D2
*PB Average of 100:* 1:00.78
1. 59.93 D f2 D' B' f r u2 f2 u' U' F2 u' B F2 f2 r R F R' L' B' F' u2 r R' F f L r2 B R r2 u B2 u U2 f' U2 u L
2. 56.77 B2 f u2 D2 R' B2 R f' F2 r2 L' R u' F' f' L R r F' U F2 R' L' U R F D R2 U2 L' R B D U' r2 F' R2 U2 r2 
3. 55.44 B2 u' f2 r B F' U R' L' f2 B' D' f F' D r' B f F2 u2 R' F' u' D' B2 L' u r' B D2 L R' F B2 u L r' B2 r' U'
4. 54.19 U' B' D u f' F B' U2 B' D f2 U2 f U r2 u R f' D2 r2 D' R' f2 U' f r2 D' F' u' F f D' B L' u U2 f R2 F f'
5. 56.69 U2 u' L2 D2 F2 L2 r2 f U r U u D' f2 D F' R2 F' D2 B2 u2 R2 L f' D2 L' r2 f2 F L' F2 U2 u2 D2 L2 r' D2 U2 B' U
6. 1:02.80 f L R' B u2 F' D' F B' u' L' u D' R r' L' D U u2 R' r' U' f' D U2 f' B F' R' r' u D U2 f' D' L2 D F2 f U2
7. 59.18 D U2 B U B' D2 B F' R L f r' B2 L' u2 B' R r' B U' F r2 B' D B2 F r f' D' B2 r' B' F2 u' B D r R' B2 R'
8. 1:01.23 u L B2 u L2 u' U2 R2 u' R' F' r2 f B L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D U' f' U r U' R F L' U D' f2 F u' B' D' f D' B' f' r2
9. 1:13.36 D L2 f2 U' F r2 D' u' F L B2 R2 L F2 B R' r' B2 U B' U' D' L' F2 L f L u' R' f2 L' D f' F B2 D' f2 R' F' r'
10. 55.83 F' f' L' F' f2 u L f2 L R' u' B2 r2 D' r' D' B D2 R' B r' u2 L D' F R2 B2 u r R2 B L2 U R L' f' F2 L' r' D'
11. 1:04.83 U' B f' U f2 r2 u' D r2 F2 u r R2 L' D R2 F U2 L2 F' U2 D' u2 R' F' B' U2 L2 D2 U u' B r R2 L f u' D r' u
12. 1:04.39 U r2 L F' f L F L' U f2 u2 D' L' B2 D2 R B' u f2 u2 D2 r L B L D2 f2 D2 f F L D F f r' B D2 f F B'
13. (48.10) r B2 F2 L D f' u R' L2 f' U' u2 r' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' r D f u F' r U B R2 U2 R B r2 D' r2 R U2 B' R' U' B2 u2
14. 52.29 F f' r R2 F' D2 R2 r B2 U D2 R U' r2 B' u2 f R f R2 u' D F2 r' B' D' R2 U' f2 r2 F D2 f2 u R D' L f' L2 F'
15. 58.66+ L r' F D2 L U u2 f B F2 U' B f2 R' f2 L' U R B2 F2 L2 u r L F f r B L2 B2 U2 F D' r f U F r f2 u'
16. 58.11 D2 B' R u2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L' f' R' r F r' F' D2 B F D U B2 f' F2 U B' u L D2 u U2 f2 R2 D2 r2 F' D U2 B2 F D
17. 59.12 L2 D F' f2 U' u2 B' f' D' R' F f2 R2 D' f' F' B' U2 L' U2 r' f2 u2 U2 r' R U' r2 R D2 F U F2 R F2 R' U2 D' r D
18. 55.28 R F B2 R' U2 D2 B U' r R2 L' F U B' R r2 f' U u' B2 F' L2 B2 f U B' u' B2 f2 u' L2 R D' f R B2 u B2 u' F2
19. 58.63 R' u2 D' r f2 L' U' B D2 R' F' D2 U F U2 D' R2 U r f L' U' F2 r2 L' B' u2 r D L' D' u' F B2 U2 B' f' D' B' u2
20. 56.64 f2 r' u2 R2 f U F' U2 F' B2 U' r2 F' r2 f' U2 F2 u2 L2 R B' D2 u' U2 R2 f U' F' B r D2 u' F U' F D2 L D2 F2 L2
21. 57.14 B2 D' L' B' D' r' B' D u2 L' u' D2 f2 B L U2 F' r' R2 u' L' B D' F2 f2 D' R2 L F2 L r2 U' L2 U L' u R' L2 D2 R'
22. 1:06.67 D U' f' F2 L' r2 B2 D2 L r' u L2 F' r2 R2 f U u f2 B2 F' D2 R' U F2 L' r' B F' R F2 D' r' F' B D' r2 F B' u'
23. 57.25 u2 L R2 f2 D2 F r U F' D2 L' U' u2 f' u U L2 r u' U2 f2 D R U2 R' L2 F' R2 D u r' U f2 F' u D f' U L' D
24. 58.94 B r2 R2 B2 F2 r' f2 u2 D2 F B' r2 F2 r2 R' D u2 R2 r L U' f' D' f2 r' B2 U2 u' D' B U2 L' F L' f R2 r' f2 r' D2
25. 59.47 D2 R' D' u B F U f2 U2 f' L' F2 L F B2 D R' U r2 B' D2 R2 D' r2 f2 R L2 F R2 D U' r' L' u2 B2 L2 F D' u2 R2
26. (1:17.95) L2 F' L' u f L2 D2 B2 u U2 r2 u' L2 B2 D' F D U' F R2 F' r u r' f2 u2 D L2 U' r2 f' R r F' D' R u r' U' B
27. (1:21.07) R2 L r' u2 B' D' B f2 L U' R' f' R F u2 L' F' L r' R' D f R2 r' F2 D F U r' D2 R F R2 L2 U L R2 B2 u F
28. 57.62 L' r f U2 D r F R' F2 r u2 U f B2 u D2 r f D' r U' f B' U2 u2 D B F' L' B L D' f' u U' r F2 L' B2 r2
29. 55.48 r R' D2 r2 D' F' f2 u D' f L2 D' U' R B' D2 U' r u2 B' D2 r u2 L F r F' u' L2 f2 L r' f' r2 L2 R' u2 F' u D
30. (51.06) R2 u' D R' F' f' u R' U' r F r L2 B f u L2 f u L' R' F' f' R B U2 F' R' r' U B f r L2 R' F2 r' u' D L2
31. 59.10 B2 f U2 B R' B U' F2 U' B2 f R2 U F' f L2 B R2 u R r2 F B u2 r f2 r U2 D2 L' r R2 U' f' D' R2 B f2 L2 R2
32. 55.46 u L2 B2 L' B2 L f u L U2 F D R' B' F u D F' B' R2 f' R D' L2 R2 B u F L r2 f2 L D F r2 U' D B2 f2 u
33. 1:01.77 f2 R D2 B' r2 U F' D2 f2 R' u' f2 F r F2 u L' B U F L r f2 u2 B F f2 u' r' R u D B L' f L' D' R f r'
34. 1:01.18 L2 u' L' B2 f R2 D2 f2 U' B' u' D2 r' f2 r' L' D' R2 U' B U r F' R' F' U2 R F' f u' r2 B2 R' f' r2 f' U' L f D
35. 1:02.90 D' r B2 F r2 B F' u2 f' R D' U' r2 f' F B U' B' R' F' u' F2 R' B2 R D R' U' B L' R B2 r U2 B' f2 L D L2 r
36. 57.06 D2 B L F2 B2 r2 D u' f2 U' L2 D2 u' f' F R D L2 F2 L2 D R2 B U D2 r' B2 f' r R U' F D2 B f' R' F' L' R2 F
37. 1:00.47 B L' B R F' f L' D2 U2 f' r' f2 L2 f' u' U2 R B2 r B' F' u D' R' f r' U' F2 D' F' D' B r D' u f2 B2 U' D2 F
38. 1:00.69 F' B r B f R' U' r' B2 F2 U B' D' f U D R2 B2 L' F u' r2 B2 f R2 B r u' f D2 L' r' B' D' L r' u L R D2
39. (50.22) u2 B2 F2 L' r2 R2 D' u' L2 U' r R f' r D' B2 u2 R2 L2 r2 D2 B' F' f2 r L2 F r2 L2 F' u' F L' U L U' D' u' F2 B
40. (DNF(1:03.07)) r2 D' R' u B U' r2 u2 r B r2 U2 u' B2 R F2 r' R' U' L2 R2 D' r R L' f2 U' F2 f' u' R f D' B' D2 f2 R2 D u' L2 
41. 1:05.91+ U u L' f' U2 D2 f2 r R2 u U2 f L U r2 U' D r2 f2 D' L' B u F' R L' F' f' B2 D2 F2 D R' u2 L2 u U' F2 D' B'
42. 1:14.23 u U R' F f2 D' R' u B' U F' L2 D2 R2 u' f2 B' D2 L U2 r2 f2 D2 L' r' F2 R2 L2 F2 D' f' u2 D' L2 F U2 u' f' F' R'
43. 58.66 u B' R2 U2 L' f2 u' B2 f2 r B' R L' B D U F2 D' r2 B' r' R2 D' u' B2 U2 D r F' D2 r' L2 D' u' L B R2 f2 R U
44. 54.72 F' U' f2 L u2 B u2 R B' f F2 R' F2 f2 u' D' f U2 L' D F B r2 F f' L2 D2 R2 U' R' D' R u2 B' L2 u' L2 F u' R
45. 1:06.73 D R2 L2 D' U F' u' B2 R' f' U' R2 B D F2 D f2 u R u2 R f' L2 B2 L F D2 F f2 r' u' r R' U' r' R' F' f R' L2
46. 1:04.82 u f F' U' D L r R2 f2 F u2 r F2 f U2 f2 F2 r2 L D B2 L2 F' B' f2 D r2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U f2 D2 R' r' U2 f2 L'
47. 1:04.66 f' R2 u B' U B' R' f2 L r2 U' B D' U F' L' B R2 B2 R2 r D2 F2 f r' B D B f' L2 D2 L' B u2 R2 f2 F r2 u' r'
48. 1:10.26 F' R2 L' F2 r' U' F U2 u B F2 r2 u' r2 R B' R D' U F2 f2 r' F2 L' B U' B2 D' U' R' L' U2 B' L2 f' F' B D B F2
49. 1:01.73 L B2 u2 r2 B' L' r2 D2 B2 L u2 R2 f2 U R F2 L2 D2 u F U' R B' F D2 F f R2 F2 u' B2 D f2 F B2 D' R r' L2 B2
50. 1:10.91 B D2 U R' L2 U' F2 r' B u f2 F u' F L' U B2 f' F r f R' f2 r' U' r f' F' B2 u B u' r' u2 D' F f L D2 F'
51. 1:12.60 F L r R2 F2 L2 u R L u f B2 R2 u2 R' r2 D2 B' U' D' L U' R' f' B' r f U f L f' U f L2 f' u R2 f' F' r2
52. 1:00.47 R B2 D B2 R' F' U2 D2 r2 R' U u' F2 D' L2 r F2 B' u r f' r B' R' u F' f' L2 B R f u L' u B2 f2 r2 f2 r2 F'
53. 1:02.39 R r' u' r' B r' B' f' R u2 B' L' U' u L2 u2 D' r D2 U u' B2 R' f2 U B2 D' F u2 U' f R2 F' B' r B2 u' r F u'
54. 1:00.09 L D r u2 R2 U D2 L2 u' f' r2 R f2 B F L' F2 D' B' R r2 B U' r' B f R2 B2 L R2 r2 U u r2 D' B2 U2 D' F2 f2
55. 1:07.68+ B F' U F B' D L D' L' f' B' F u r D' U' r B L' B2 r D2 f' r' D R2 B' r2 L F' u2 L f2 D B' u L' B u2 f
56. 1:00.91 L f2 r' f2 F2 B' r' L' D' R f' D' u F' f u F2 u' F2 f' D f U r2 R2 F2 f' u' F B r' f' B R' U f' L u2 B L
57. 1:06.62 r B' f' u' r' f2 F U' f' B' F' D2 U' r F2 u' D2 B' u' U2 F u F2 f2 R2 L2 F' B' R L2 U' r D2 f2 L' f2 B' U2 L2 u'
58. 1:01.77 L' r D U2 u2 R U u r' u' B r' u2 F' L2 F D' B' u2 R' r' f' B' u B2 u D' F2 r2 u' B2 r L2 f' U' u B2 L' U2 F2
59. (48.29) f F U u B2 f' R f2 U B' u' B R' L u' F D2 f u B2 u' U2 F' B D2 U u F' R2 r U u2 B U R2 u' R2 F2 B2 f'
60. 56.99 B' D' U' r F L R2 r' F2 f D' B' D f L2 R u' f L f2 D' L D u' L' B L' D' f U' B' r' u2 D2 L' R2 D' U2 L' F2
61. 1:02.17 r2 D R B F u2 D B' U' f2 B2 F2 R f r D' r2 B' F' L u2 f2 B r2 R' U' F2 u' D2 L U f' u' D2 f U2 f u2 L2 r
62. 1:11.75 L2 F2 u L F r2 L2 B L2 r' F L' D B U2 L2 r2 D r' B r2 L' U' R' r2 D L' B L f r L' f2 D' B u' F' L2 U F
63. (1:27.19) L2 u' R' D u2 R' L' r' f' L' F D' B' R' B' F2 u' L' D2 L' F2 B U u R r B2 r U' L F' L B' D2 r2 U D u2 B' r' 
64. 56.77 R B' R L' D' F2 R' U2 B' f2 D2 B f' R' L' F R2 B U R U2 u' f' L F D' R B' u' B L2 r f2 B2 R L r2 B f2 U' 
65. 1:12.69 F2 U F U' F' U' L2 f2 U2 L2 D U f2 u' R2 r2 B' U2 L F B r f D2 f' F2 u f' D U' u2 r' D F' R f' r2 U' r' u 
66. 54.61 u' F' B2 U f' F2 u2 B' F' u2 R2 F2 R2 L' D2 f R' r u2 r F2 r R L' U' r R' U' B D f2 L' R u D2 U2 R2 L' u' r2 
67. 59.47 u U B' F u D' L' F2 U u' R2 r u f F' D2 B2 L2 f2 U2 L' R u F' U' R' u' F D U2 F B2 u f' B2 L2 R' D' U2 r2 
68. 1:04.37 R F' B L' R u' r' D2 u' f R' D2 L' R2 D' L2 R' B' r' L' D' u f r2 B' U2 u' L' R' r' u' r f2 r' R U2 B L' D2 L' 
69. 1:02.79 U2 f F U R f' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' F r2 U f2 F2 U F' r2 F' D L R D2 r R D F f R' u2 D r f2 r' L' u' r U 
70. 58.35 R' U2 R U2 L2 B f' R2 L' r2 u' D' B u2 B' f r2 D' r' u r' B r2 U B L U' r' F f r2 U f' r L2 F D2 f u2 f2 
71. (1:14.87) D B' U F2 D B R' r2 D2 B2 D u' R' r2 f U2 r2 f D L2 F' B' L2 r' B' u r' U' f' L' u' D F2 u2 D' R2 F2 u' r' f 
72. 58.71 u f2 r' B' F' R2 U' B' r2 u2 f U' L' U' u f L2 f F U L' F' f u U' f B' R2 f' R' f' U r' F u' R B' u' L u2 
73. 58.42 L' r u2 D R r' U2 D2 B F2 U B2 r2 L' D B2 R2 L2 f' R D2 F L' F L' U' f2 r' D' F' L2 D2 L' B F2 r F r' D' U' 
74. 1:00.21 r2 U' f r' f2 u2 D' F B r2 F U2 D2 L u f2 L' U' f2 R2 F' L R2 u r' u F' r2 u' R' U F' L u2 r' F2 R L2 f' U 
75. 55.43 u2 L2 B2 r' B' r F' L' R2 F R U2 f2 D' f' B F' U' u f u2 f R f2 u' F2 L u U' L F U2 r2 f u' F' u2 D L r2 
76. 58.50 B f D u2 f U r2 f' u2 D' R' B' F2 u2 F D2 r f2 F2 U f2 B' F2 r2 U2 f' U' u2 L2 f' R' L' U r' u f' D2 B r2 U2 
77. 1:01.39 D' u L2 D' u' f' F' U2 f R2 D2 u' U L' f2 u2 L' F2 U2 R f2 r' f' u' R' L f2 B L2 D2 U' r' F2 U' F U f R D2 R' 
78. 54.62 f2 L r2 R U L2 B' u R r2 u U2 R2 D2 U L2 U' R2 r U R' B f2 D2 U F D2 F' f2 u2 F' f U' L' u2 R2 U D' F D2 
79. 1:02.59 B2 r U2 D' F2 U' D2 F r' R' B u2 f B R F' L D B' L2 F2 U' F' B' L r2 B u2 L' U' D R' L' u' F2 L' u' f R2 L2 
80. 1:02.96 U2 L' U' L U L2 r' u' L B' L U B U r2 R B u F D R2 r F' R' u B' U2 B r2 B2 u' R F2 R' r F2 B' D' B' f' 
81. 57.38 D' U R u f2 U L' B L2 D2 U' u' R U2 F' D2 u' F2 B r2 u' f' L U2 L F R D2 F2 U' f2 D2 B2 u' f2 u' B2 U D u 
82. 58.07 u2 U' D2 R2 L U' D2 R2 U2 F R F' D2 U2 B u R' L' B2 R2 D2 r R' L F R u2 B' F L u B' D B' F r2 R' L2 F B' 
83. 1:02.93 L' f r' u' D' F2 D2 L F' D2 r2 f L F U2 B' u2 L2 B2 r2 f B D f' L' U' r' F L2 r' F' R2 D F B R' B2 f L' F' 
84. 52.74 f' B' R' r f2 r f2 F' B U2 f' U D2 F' f U' D F' R F L2 f L' f' F' B L2 B R2 u f2 L' r2 D2 F' L F R2 L' U2 
85. 57.89 f U2 F r2 f2 U R2 D' f2 R2 D2 R2 L' f2 B2 R2 F' f' U' r2 B' f' r2 R F L' D' u' F r D' B2 f2 F u' D f' r2 D' U2 
86. 1:00.16 U2 u D R' f2 U2 r F2 B2 R u' D R U u' R B' F' R' L2 r' F2 r D R F f u2 f' F' B' R f2 R u2 F U' u' R D 
87. (50.80) u2 B R2 B F' u' B R2 L' D r2 B u f' r F2 D' r2 D' L' F' r2 u' R2 U2 R2 U u D' F D F2 u2 R F2 R F2 u L2 D' 
88. 1:06.57 f U R F2 r' R2 D2 u B' U2 r' B' U' B2 F' r D R' D F2 D2 B' F2 D' u' F2 B D r2 F' D2 r2 B' U D2 L' u' B2 L2 R2 
89. 57.30 B2 r' B U u2 L2 f D B' D2 B2 r2 U' R B2 L f' F2 U' B' u2 L' f2 u f L F' u L2 R2 D f F' R2 D' r2 R' L U' R' 
90. 1:03.20 B L' r2 F2 D' f2 r2 D R u2 L B' f2 F U D R B U2 r2 u' F U u' F u2 B D2 U' r U L2 u2 r' B2 U' B F r2 U2 
91. 53.37 r' F' R2 F' L f' L2 R2 F' B r' B F2 U' u R2 D2 U2 B u L' U2 f2 U2 F' R2 L2 D2 u' R2 F f2 B2 D2 F L2 B' R u2 D 
92. 56.85 u2 U D' L' f D2 L u R' f F' R2 U' r' F U2 r R u2 L u r' D2 R F B r' u F2 B' r2 u D2 F' f' U F2 L U2 f' 
93. 1:05.00 B' D' U R2 u2 r' D' f2 F' D' U f2 u R f2 U D' u2 R' L2 f r' f2 B' L F' R2 u' R' D B F r' u2 B' u' B' L2 R B2 
94. 1:00.88 U F' u2 F2 f2 r F' D' F' r2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F' B D' r2 B2 F' r2 D2 L' R r' u B r2 u2 L F2 r2 D R D2 B' u 
95. 1:03.83 f F R' L2 B D2 B' f' r2 B2 F' D R2 r u' L2 R' u2 R B2 f2 D' R2 U2 R' u B' L R u f' U2 F' R u r' L u' D2 F 
96. 58.82 R2 f2 U' R f u r L2 D' U2 r2 L2 f F D' L2 U2 u B2 u D' B' D' B r' F' r' R2 U2 f2 B2 r2 U' r' B' u' R L F' r2 
97. 1:10.24 f' F D' f2 B U' L r2 f' F L2 R' B U R' F' u2 U B L F' R2 B u r f U' D' L' r' F' D' r' R D u2 F' f u2 R' 
98. 54.30 U2 B R2 D' B' u2 r D2 U2 r u' U L D2 L' u D' f' r' R' B2 r2 L B2 D2 B R2 u2 f' u' D2 r2 R U' F r2 F' D2 B2 F' 
99. 58.69 R' U F' u' r R2 U L2 u F r f r2 D' U2 B u2 F r2 R' f2 R2 F f' B2 D' u' F' B r2 L2 f2 R2 L2 B u L' D r F 
100. 59.90 r2 U' r L2 u' U r' D2 B r' L' D2 r2 L' B f r U B' R D' U' R2 u2 U L' F2 r u r' F' f' D u2 L F2 f2 L2 B r
Sub-1's: 51 (2 of which are 48's)


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2017)

Meow said:


> @cuberkid10 the race is on
> 
> 5x5 session a couple days ago
> 
> ...



I'm on team #iseethebenefitsofbothbutreductionsuitsmebetterpersonally


----------



## 4Chan (May 24, 2017)

Wow, a 10 average of 12, my very first one ever!
Low 10 average of 5!


----------



## Cale S (May 24, 2017)

8.88 square-1 single with CSP
(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)

used my cool CSP recognition method and avoided parity 

stackmat and first solve of the day


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 24, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Wow, a 10 average of 12, my very first one ever!
> Low 10 average of 5!


Just wondering, do you know if there's anyone faster than that who uses ZZ-CT?

If I were going to switch to a different method I'd probably switch to that because it's a cool method, but unfortunately according to the 19th fundamental law of cubing:


> 19. Justin Barker is hereby banned from learning any good method and must only use a boring method like CFOP.


----------



## 4Chan (May 24, 2017)

I think ColourfulPockets has a low 10 average with it ):


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 24, 2017)

@Meow

#Yau5masterrace

Ao5: 1:08.78 (counting 1:14, didn't roll -.-)

1. 1:13.99 Rw2 D Fw Lw2 D' Rw' U' Rw R' B2 Uw2 B2 U' F L Rw Fw D' U' Rw2 D' Bw Rw2 L' D Uw2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw Bw D2 B2 Fw2 L' Bw R' Dw2 F2 R Rw Lw L D2 Fw' Bw L2 B2 R B R' B2 L Fw Dw' Rw 
2. (1:28.45) B2 Uw R' Dw' F2 U2 Dw' Bw' R' L Lw2 U Bw' F2 Rw Fw U' B2 R L Rw U B' Fw Lw' U2 R' Rw' U2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 Dw' U2 D' Uw' B Uw' Fw Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw D2 Rw2 R2 L B2 Dw' Rw B' Fw' D' U' Uw R D Bw2 
3. 1:05.57 D' R Fw2 F2 L2 Dw B2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' U2 Bw2 B' R' Lw' Uw2 F' Bw' Rw2 Bw' R Uw' D' F Lw2 Bw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Lw2 D R Rw' B2 Uw2 Lw D R' F2 Rw L Bw2 L' Uw2 Dw2 B2 F2 L F' Bw2 Uw Rw B Lw' R' L2 Fw 
4. (1:04.49) Fw2 F2 R' Bw' R Fw B' L' F2 D2 L Lw2 Bw Dw U2 B2 Rw' Bw' F' Lw2 Uw2 F Lw' R Rw' D F' D' Fw2 B Rw' B Fw' F' Dw Fw' Bw R' Dw' L U2 Bw R2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' Bw' F2 Fw D2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Uw Dw B2 D 
5. 1:06.78 Rw' Fw' R2 D Lw D' R B Bw2 R' Lw2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 F R Lw' U' L Lw' Fw Uw Dw L B' Bw D2 Dw Uw L Fw Uw U' Fw2 F2 R2 Dw' Bw' L' Rw2 R Lw Bw' Uw2 Lw B2 R2 Rw L' Uw2 R Bw2 F' R Fw2 Lw' Dw Uw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 24, 2017)

might be pb single lel

0.58 F' R2 U R F U2 F' R' U'


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 25, 2017)

Been a while since I've got a 6. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-25
1. 6.44 L U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B' F2 R' F2 D F2 D F R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-25
solves/total: 110/110

single
best: 39.59
worst: 51.99

mean of 3
current: 49.08 (σ = 2.65)
best: 42.76 (σ = 2.88)

avg of 5
current: 47.82 (σ = 2.40)
best: 43.31 (σ = 1.12)

avg of 12
current: 46.87 (σ = 2.48)
best: 44.62 (σ = 2.29)

avg of 50
current: 46.72 (σ = 2.24)
best: 46.06 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 100
current: 46.57 (σ = 2.46)
best: 46.50 (σ = 2.46)

Average: 46.60 (σ = 2.38)
Mean: 46.49


hyped for Saturday!


----------



## Ksh13 (May 25, 2017)

Broke all of my 4x4 PBs:

34.85 Single
39.36 Ao5
42.37 Ao12
44.95 Ao50
46.18 Ao100
49.94 Ao1000


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 25, 2017)

3bld pb single (even though all my dnfs that are close are way faster)
2:32.38
Memo- 1:16.xx
Execution- 1:16.xx
My memo is finally getting faster than my execution.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 26, 2017)

4.05
UR2- DR2+ DL6+ UL2- U2+ R1+ D1- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U2+ R0+ D4- L1+ ALL1+ UR DR DL


Spoiler



y2 z
DL1- UL2+ L6+ x2 UR2- UL1+ L3+ (UR)6+ ALL4+


Solution is far less moves than scramble -Happy about that.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 26, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 4.05
> UR2- DR2+ DL6+ UL2- U2+ R1+ D1- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U2+ R0+ D4- L1+ ALL1+ UR DR DL
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I got clock scrambles like that :l I got a 4.98 on that. I need to work on that clock TPS boi


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 26, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I wish I got clock scrambles like that :l I got a 4.98 on that. I need to work on that clock TPS boi


I mean I do 200+ solves a day


----------



## DanpHan (May 26, 2017)

cross + first pair bld avg12 that i did to troll kieran

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-26
avg of 12: 6.21

Time List:
1. 6.10 D2 R L' B' U2 D' L B2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 R2 
2. 6.43 R L' D L F' U' L2 B R2 F L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 D' 
3. 5.74 D2 F2 R D L2 B U' R F' L F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 
4. 5.94 R B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R2 D' B2 F D' R' D' L2 B 
5. 5.10 L' B' L2 U2 L2 B D2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' F' L D L' R' D' U2 
6. 4.81 R F2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' U2 D B D L D2 R U' R' F U 
7. 5.48 U F' U' L' B D' B' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U 
8. 6.63 D2 R2 F' R' B2 U B' R' F D2 L2 D2 B R2 L2 F U2 F B 
9. (4.65) L2 U L' U' F' R D F' D' U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B' 
10. 9.51 B2 R2 D U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U F2 B' L D' R B' L2 R' U F' 
11. 6.34 U2 F2 L' F B' R2 L2 U' L' F' D2 B' R2 F U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 
12. (DNF(15.47)) F B' U' R2 F B D2 L' B' L U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R D


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 26, 2017)

PB 4x4 single and mo3! On my birthday too 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-26
mean of 3: 38.74

Time List:
1. 34.22
2. 46.35
3. 35.64 


EDIT: Didn't want to double post.
Four 8s in the space of six solves.

1. 8.44 U2 D B' D' R2 L' F U2 R' U2 D2 B U2 D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B'
2. 9.83 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 R' B U R2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2
3. 13.27 B L D2 F2 L R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' B D2 F U' B L2 R2 B
4. 8.64 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 B L2 B2 L D L U L' B2
5. 8.47 B' D' F' R2 B2 D' R' L F2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B
6. 8.94 L' F R2 U' F2 U L' F2 U' R L2 U2 L' U2 D2 R' F2 L U2 D

Not too shabby.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 26, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> PB 4x4 single and mo3! On my birthday too
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-26
> mean of 3: 38.74
> ...


Happy birthday!!!
It was my brother's birthday yesterday


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 26, 2017)

Finally a sub 40 OH!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 27, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-26
avg of 12: 1:05.60

Time List:
1:04.82, 1:02.64, 1:04.58, 1:10.17, 1:07.14, 1:05.86, (59.05), 1:05.05, 1:07.34, (1:16.52), 1:04.16, 1:04.15

ayyyyyyy
I'm on a roll

I'll need to get a sub-1:04 average to even have a _chance_ of podiuming at hillcrest.
Hopefully, as I have an entire month to practice, I'll be able to do it.

E: Woahah
1:09.92 ao50
yo sub-1:10 that's a huge barrier
can't wait for the ao100 to follow... though it still has a bit more than half a second

and
1:05.86, 59.05, 1:05.05 = 1:03.33 cool pb mo3


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 27, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> It was my brother's birthday yesterday


Thanks m8!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 27, 2017)

After using the GTS2 for a few weeks, I picked up the Valk3 again and got a pb ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-27
avg of 12: 9.49

Time List:
1. (8.63) U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 D2 F' D' B2 L' F' L U2 F2 U' R2 
2. 9.59 R' B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D B L B L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F2 
3. 8.97 B2 D' L' D2 F' U2 F B2 R' B R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 U2 F L2 
4. 10.41 F D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 U R D' L F U R' F U' R 
5. 8.78 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 F' L2 R D2 R' U' R' U' L D' L F' 
6. 9.08 L B2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B R' U L' B D2 B F' 
7. 9.59 U B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D L2 D2 B' L2 U' R' B' D' U2 R' U L' 
8. (13.17) F L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F L2 D U' L' U R2 B' L' F' R2 
9. 9.20 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 U' B D' B L F2 L' F R2 U' 
10. 11.28 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D L B R' F2 L2 U' F2 D F L 
11. 8.74 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D R U2 F2 R B' F' D' B' R2 B 
12. 9.25 R2 D2 B D2 F D2 F R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 L D U R B D' R' D

Super duper happy about this one. The TPS was crazy on all of them. Rip counting 11.2

Time distribution
13s 1
11s 1
10s 1
9s 5
8s 4


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 27, 2017)

SUB-40 on 4x4!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-27
avg of 5: 39.23

Time List:
38.44, 39.58, (36.54), (43.34), 39.67


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 27, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> SUB-40 on 4x4!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-27
> avg of 5: 39.23
> ...


Im exactly half a second off a sub 40 average :/


----------



## ottozing (May 27, 2017)

Henri Gerber 36.24 Megaminx ER single. A well deserved first CR for someone who is very high in sum of ranks


----------



## Ksh13 (May 27, 2017)

9.99 Ao1000!


----------



## Malkom (May 27, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Henri Gerber 36.24 Megaminx ER single. A well deserved first CR for someone who is very high in sum of ranks


Odder has two rounds of mega tomorrow, might not last too long.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 27, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Henri Gerber 36.24 Megaminx ER single. A well deserved first CR for someone who is very high in sum of ranks


Thanks, Jay! It is actually my overall PB by like .03  Unfortunately, I did 2-look pll although I knew the PLL, but was too scared to use it since I knew the solve would be very good (I didn't look at the timer!) 
Sad thing, I had a counting 42 and 43, but got a 53 on my last solve, which was counting -> only 46.2 NR avg. 
Video will be up by Monday evening!


----------



## Iggy (May 27, 2017)

Finished a 7x7 avg50 a few days ago but forgot to post it here

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-27
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 3:32.68
worst: 4:36.51

mean of 3
current: 4:02.27 (σ = 4.34)
best: 3:46.87 (σ = 14.34)

avg of 5
current: 4:02.27 (σ = 4.34)
best: 3:50.34 (σ = 6.56)

avg of 12
current: 3:58.54 (σ = 6.47)
best: 3:51.03 (σ = 7.75)

avg of 50
current: 3:58.81 (σ = 9.22)
best: 3:58.81 (σ = 9.22)

Average: 3:58.81 (σ = 9.22)
Mean: 3:59.21

I guess I'm sub 4 now...?


----------



## GenTheThief (May 28, 2017)

ALL PBs except single and ao12

single: 58.09
mo3: 1:01.64 (σ = 3.07) (58.09, 1:03.48, 1:03.34)
ao5: 1:03.57 (σ = 0.27) ((58.09), 1:03.48, 1:03.34, (1:04.26), 1:03.87)
ao12: 1:05.60 (σ = 2.14)
ao50: 1:08.45 (σ = 3.89)
ao100: 1:09.78 (σ = 4.52)

Finally sub-1:10 ao100


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 28, 2017)

Got a 1980's cube, i've wanted one for my collection for a while.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 28, 2017)

DP
E: not dp
Similar type pseudo-sweep; all except single and ao5

single: 9.84
mo3: 10.49 (11.28, 10.32, 9.84)
ao5: 11.28
ao12: 11.85 (11.28, 10.32, (9.84), (14.83), 12.23, 13.97, 11.35, 12.84, 11.32, 11.18, 12.09, 11.90)
ao50: 12.71
ao100: 12.85

I don't know if I wanna call myself sub-13 yet though


----------



## CrystallineCuber (May 28, 2017)

First competition! (That's an accomplishment, right?)


----------



## GenTheThief (May 28, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> First competition! (That's an accomplishment, right?)


Indeed it is!
Which one did you go to and how did you do?


----------



## CrystallineCuber (May 28, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Indeed it is!
> Which one did you go to and how did you do?


EZ Cubes Spring in Fredricksburg, VA. I was actually in last place out of 94 cubers in 3x3, lol. Had a couple of super-2:00s that really raised my average. 2:00 was supposed to be six months ago, I'm sub-75 now supposedly...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 28, 2017)

Gj for Jules Desjardin from France getting a 2.55 NR Pyraminx average (not affecting his rank of 3rd in the world).

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2226/events/11/rounds/2/results


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 28, 2017)

Finally got the motivation to practice clock again today. Got like one or two 5s and a lot of 6s. Didn't break any pbs except the ao100 but I am feeling a lot better. I haven't really been motivated to do clock today for the past few months but I had nothing to do today (I am on vacation and only brought a clock and 3x3) so I did a hundred or so solves and I remembered that I actually liked it  next post about clock on this thread will either be sub 5 single, official sub 7 average, or sub 7 ao1000


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 28, 2017)

Truly excellent pyra bld sesh



Spoiler: DNF city



Time List:
1. DNF(28.50) R' L' U B R B L' R' l r b 
2. DNF(22.18) U L' U B U' L R' L' R 
3. DNF(46.53) B' R L' U' B U R' B' l b' u' 
4. DNF(32.05) L R U' R' L U R U r' b 
5. DNF(16.73) L B' L U' B' R L' U' l' r b u' 
6. DNF(26.22) U' L U' B' L' U B' L l' r' b' 
7. DNF(20.40) U R B L' U R' B L l' r' b 
8. DNF(14.69) U L U' L' R L' U' L' r' b' 
9. DNF(21.76) R' L' U' L' R U' R' L' l r' b' u 
10. DNF(19.81) U' R U' L' R' B' L B r' b u' 
11. DNF(45.22) R L B' R' L' R' U' B l 
12. DNF(21.41) L' B U L B' U' L R' B l r' u 
13. DNF(59.28) B R L' B' U R' B U' l b u' 
14. DNF(32.81) U R B U L' U' R B b u' 
15. DNF(16.77) B U L' B R' L' R' U' r' b u 
16. 29.11 R U' B L B L' B L l' r b u' 
17. DNF(25.36) R L R U' L' B' R' U' l u 
18. DNF(36.69) L' R' U L' B U L' B l' r' b' 
19. 29.38+ U R L U' R B R L l' r b u' 
20. DNF(20.70) U L' R' B L' R L U' B l' u' 
21. DNF(15.06) U' L' R U B' R' L' B l' r b' u 
22. DNF(26.46) U B R' B' L U R' L l' r' b 
23. DNF(22.11) U' L U' B' L U' R' B' R' l' b u' 
24. DNF(12.84) U L R' L U' L R' U L' l' r' b u' 
25. DNF(22.37) L' B' R U L B' L' R l r b' u 
26. DNF(35.55) U R' B U B' L U' R u 
27. DNF(26.31) R B U' L B' L' R' U' l' 
28. DNF(44.27) U R' L R' U' B R U' l' b u


----------



## GenTheThief (May 28, 2017)

Stackmatted Megaminx WHY single

1:00.001


I couldn't get that if I was trying...


----------



## Draranor (May 29, 2017)

Got my first sub-6 solve on 3x3 recently;
Time: 5.77

Scramble: L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D B U2 B U B' L2 D' L' U'

Solution:
z2
R D R2 //3 move x-cross lol
y L U L' U2 R' U' R //1st pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' //2nd pair
L U' L' U L U' L' //3rd pair
U' r U R' U R U2 r' //oll
U' L' U' L U' L U L2 U L U' L U' L' U2 //pll


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 29, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Got my first sub-6 solve on 3x3 recently;
> Time: 5.77
> 
> Scramble: L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D B U2 B U B' L2 D' L' U'
> ...


You're improving really fast! GJ


----------



## Draranor (May 29, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> You're improving really fast! GJ


Thanks man! I'm pretty close to being able to call myself sub-10 actually. Hopefully by my next comp


----------



## Cale S (May 29, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-28
avg of 5: 2.30

Time List:
1. 2.66 U F' R U' F' U R' U' R2 U' 
2. (1.48) R' F2 R2 U' R' F U' R2 U2 
3. 2.17 R2 F2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' 
4. 2.08 R' F R2 F R' F' U R U2 
5. (2.95) R' F U F R2 U' R F' R2 U'

also had a 9.6 avg12 on 3x3 and 8.9 avg5 earlier (10.1 avg50 I think)


----------



## EmperorZant (May 29, 2017)

COUNTING 9

...so I did a meh Average of 100 (13.11), which contains a decent 12.72 Ao50, a godly 11.66 PB Ao12, a godly 10.42 Ao5, and no less than _three_ Sub-10's.
wot



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Sub-10 Singles:* 3
1. 9.91 R2 F D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 U F2 U2 L' D' B F2
2. 9.52 F2 D2 U2 L B2 R F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D' F R U2 F D2 B2 U
3. 9.58 B' D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B' D2 B L' D' B L R2 B' L2 U R' U
*PB Average of 5:* 10.42
1. 9.91 R2 F D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 U F2 U2 L' D' B F2 
2. 11.21 F' L2 D' R U2 L' B L' U R2 L2 B U2 R2 B D2 
3. 10.14 F U2 L2 U2 B U2 F D2 R2 B D R' U' F' U B2 U2 R B L 
4. (13.86) R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 U B2 L R F L2 U2 F' D' 
5. (9.52) F2 D2 U2 L B2 R F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D' F R U2 F D2 B2 U
*PB Average of 12:* 11.66
1. 11.69 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F R2 B' L' D' R B R' B2 R' D R' D' 
2. (15.48) L2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U F R' U2 B2 D' F2 L' R2 D2 
3. 11.87 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R B R U2 F2 L2 D' B D2 L' 
4. 13.21 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B' L2 U L D R' D U R 
5. 11.48 R D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R' F2 R F' R U B' F' D2 L' U R2 U 
6. 11.70 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F D' F L' D' L' R F' L' D2 
7. 11.52 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F U2 R' D B' R D' B R' 
8. 11.51 U B' D L' D2 F' U2 D' B' U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 U' 
9. 10.82 L D2 F2 R' F' R B L2 F D' R' L' D2 F2 R D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 
10. 12.08 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 F' D2 B R2 F2 U' L2 B U2 L R2 F' L' U' 
11. 10.76 L B2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F D2 L B2 D' F' R' F U' F2 
12. (9.58) B' D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B' D2 B L' D' B L R2 B' L2 U R' U
*Average of 50:* 12.72
1. 14.19 D' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 L2 F R U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' D 
2. 13.88 L2 F' U F R' D F U F2 U2 L F2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' F2 
3. 13.81 R' U2 L F2 L U2 R D2 B2 R U F D' B2 L' R' D R' B2 
4. 11.45 D B' R' D2 F' D' F2 R' U' F2 D2 R U2 F2 R B2 R B2 U2 F2 
5. 11.95 R2 B D2 L2 B U2 L2 B R2 F U2 L' U B D' U F2 R F' U R 
6. 13.29 F' R' D2 F D R L' D2 R D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U' D2 L2 
7. 13.73 B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 R B' D F L' F2 D2 L2 R2 U 
8. 12.02 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 R2 F R U2 B' R 
9. 13.47 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 B D' U' R B U2 F D2 
10. 11.22 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 F' L' F L2 D R' B' U2 R D2 B' 
11. 12.88 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D L' U2 B F' U' R' B R2 D2 F2 
12. 12.80 D R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F R' D2 B D U' F U R2 D 
13. (10.27) D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L U' L' F R2 D B' R' U B R2 
14. 12.59 R' F2 B L' U' D2 B' R' D' F' R' F2 R D2 R U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 
15. 15.32 D' R L' U R2 L' B' R' F U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 D 
16. 14.97 D R2 U F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 R' F R B2 U B2 F R2 D F 
17. 11.01 L D' B D' B' D' R' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 
18. 10.94 B D2 R' U' F L B2 R B L U2 L U2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 
19. 13.67 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D' R' F' R' B' L2 D' L F' U B 
20. 11.35 D' F2 L' U L U L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U 
21. 13.04 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 D R' F L' B2 L' B L B' R2 U' F' 
22. (DNF(13.48)) U R B2 D L D F' B' D L B2 U2 D B2 U R2 D R2 L2 D B2 
23. 11.69 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F R2 B' L' D' R B R' B2 R' D R' D' 
24. 15.48 L2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U F R' U2 B2 D' F2 L' R2 D2 
25. 11.87 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R B R U2 F2 L2 D' B D2 L' 
26. 13.21 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B' L2 U L D R' D U R 
27. 11.48 R D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R' F2 R F' R U B' F' D2 L' U R2 U 
28. 11.70 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F D' F L' D' L' R F' L' D2 
29. 11.52 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F U2 R' D B' R D' B R' 
30. 11.51 U B' D L' D2 F' U2 D' B' U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 U' 
31. 10.82 L D2 F2 R' F' R B L2 F D' R' L' D2 F2 R D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 
32. 12.08 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 F' D2 B R2 F2 U' L2 B U2 L R2 F' L' U' 
33. 10.76 L B2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F D2 L B2 D' F' R' F U' F2 
34. (9.58) B' D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B' D2 B L' D' B L R2 B' L2 U R' U 
35. 12.38 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F2 R F D L R' U' R' D R2 D' 
36. (18.29+) B2 L' B2 R' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R' B L' R B2 U B' U2 F 
37. 14.21 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 D' L R2 D R U' R' B' R U2 
38. (10.58) D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L' R' F U2 B' F2 D' U' R' U B2 R' 
39. (DNF(9.66)) F' R U R2 U2 B R2 L2 F' R' F2 R D2 F2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R' 
40. 10.73 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' U F' L D' R2 U R2 B F' 
41. 13.69 U L' U' L2 U' R D F L' U2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U 
42. 16.01 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 D' L' F2 U F L' D U' R 
43. 12.89 L2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F' U R' D2 R B' F' L R2 U' R 
44. 14.22 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R' F' L B' L D F U2 B' F' 
45. 12.13 U2 F2 U B2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 F D' R U F' U2 F L' B2 R 
46. 12.66 R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 B2 L' D2 L2 U' L2 B' F' 
47. 14.28 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 F D2 B L2 U2 L U' F R2 U F' U F' U' 
48. 12.64 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 D B' D' F' L R F' U' B' 
49. 11.46 F2 D2 F2 L' R' B2 R U2 L D2 F R2 F' D B' F' D' U' F2 R B2 
50. 12.47 U2 L2 B2 L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F U' R' B2 L D2 B U B2 F'
*Average of 100:* 13.11
1. 12.74 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U L' B F2 L U L2 D F' R2 B2 U' 
2. 13.85 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R B F2 L' D2 U' L2 R' F D 
3. 13.05 R2 D2 R' B R U B' U2 L B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' D2 R2 F2 
4. 11.98 D' U' L2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 L B L R B L2 F L B' D' 
5. (9.91) R2 F D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 U F2 U2 L' D' B F2 
6. 11.21 F' L2 D' R U2 L' B L' U R2 L2 B U2 R2 B D2 
7. 10.14 F U2 L2 U2 B U2 F D2 R2 B D R' U' F' U B2 U2 R B L 
8. 13.86 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 U B2 L R F L2 U2 F' D' 
9. (9.52) F2 D2 U2 L B2 R F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D' F R U2 F D2 B2 U 
10. 14.96 R2 B R F' R B U' D L' F' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 
11. 11.30 R F' D' R F' U2 B2 L' D R F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U 
12. 15.24 R2 D2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 F2 U' B2 D' F R B' 
13. 10.71 F2 D' R' B' L2 U F D F2 R F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 
14. 13.95 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' R' F2 U2 F D' R' U' B' U2 L2 
15. 14.78 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' F' L2 R D R2 F' D' R 
16. 17.22 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B' U F' L B D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 
17. 15.93 L U' L D R' F2 R' L2 B L F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 
18. 15.02 B U' F' D B D' B2 L B' D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 
19. 13.63 D B2 R2 D U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L B' F U2 L2 R' D2 U F2 D' R' 
20. 12.79 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L D' F' L B D' R' U2 B U' 
21. 10.98 F2 R B2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U B' U F2 D2 R' D U2 L U2 
22. 12.27 R2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B' L B' R' U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 
23. 13.68 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 L B R2 D' B D' L F U B2 
24. 15.33 B D2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' L D' U F L' F' D2 L2 F 
25. 14.19 D' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 L2 F R U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' D 
26. 13.88 L2 F' U F R' D F U F2 U2 L F2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' F2 
27. 13.81 R' U2 L F2 L U2 R D2 B2 R U F D' B2 L' R' D R' B2 
28. 11.45 D B' R' D2 F' D' F2 R' U' F2 D2 R U2 F2 R B2 R B2 U2 F2 
29. 11.95 R2 B D2 L2 B U2 L2 B R2 F U2 L' U B D' U F2 R F' U R 
30. 13.29 F' R' D2 F D R L' D2 R D' B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U' D2 L2 
31. 13.73 B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 R B' D F L' F2 D2 L2 R2 U 
32. 12.02 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 R2 F R U2 B' R 
33. 13.47 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 B D' U' R B U2 F D2 
34. 11.22 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 F' L' F L2 D R' B' U2 R D2 B' 
35. 12.88 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D L' U2 B F' U' R' B R2 D2 F2 
36. 12.80 D R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F R' D2 B D U' F U R2 D 
37. 10.27 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L U' L' F R2 D B' R' U B R2 
38. 12.59 R' F2 B L' U' D2 B' R' D' F' R' F2 R D2 R U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 
39. 15.32 D' R L' U R2 L' B' R' F U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 D 
40. 14.97 D R2 U F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 R' F R B2 U B2 F R2 D F 
41. 11.01 L D' B D' B' D' R' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 
42. 10.94 B D2 R' U' F L B2 R B L U2 L U2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 
43. 13.67 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D' R' F' R' B' L2 D' L F' U B 
44. 11.35 D' F2 L' U L U L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U 
45. 13.04 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 D R' F L' B2 L' B L B' R2 U' F' 
46. (DNF(13.48)) U R B2 D L D F' B' D L B2 U2 D B2 U R2 D R2 L2 D B2 
47. 11.69 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F R2 B' L' D' R B R' B2 R' D R' D' 
48. 15.48 L2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U F R' U2 B2 D' F2 L' R2 D2 
49. 11.87 D L2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R B R U2 F2 L2 D' B D2 L' 
50. 13.21 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R' B' L2 U L D R' D U R 
51. 11.48 R D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R' F2 R F' R U B' F' D2 L' U R2 U 
52. 11.70 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F D' F L' D' L' R F' L' D2 
53. 11.52 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F U2 R' D B' R D' B R' 
54. 11.51 U B' D L' D2 F' U2 D' B' U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 U' 
55. 10.82 L D2 F2 R' F' R B L2 F D' R' L' D2 F2 R D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 
56. 12.08 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 F' D2 B R2 F2 U' L2 B U2 L R2 F' L' U' 
57. 10.76 L B2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F D2 L B2 D' F' R' F U' F2 
58. (9.58) B' D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B' D2 B L' D' B L R2 B' L2 U R' U 
59. 12.38 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F2 R F D L R' U' R' D R2 D' 
60. (18.29+) B2 L' B2 R' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R' B L' R B2 U B' U2 F 
61. 14.21 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 D' L R2 D R U' R' B' R U2 
62. 10.58 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L' R' F U2 B' F2 D' U' R' U B2 R' 
63. (DNF(9.66)) F' R U R2 U2 B R2 L2 F' R' F2 R D2 F2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R' 
64. 10.73 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' U F' L D' R2 U R2 B F' 
65. 13.69 U L' U' L2 U' R D F L' U2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U 
66. 16.01 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 D' L' F2 U F L' D U' R 
67. 12.89 L2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F' U R' D2 R B' F' L R2 U' R 
68. 14.22 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R' F' L B' L D F U2 B' F' 
69. 12.13 U2 F2 U B2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 F D' R U F' U2 F L' B2 R 
70. 12.66 R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 B2 L' D2 L2 U' L2 B' F' 
71. 14.28 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 F D2 B L2 U2 L U' F R2 U F' U F' U' 
72. 12.64 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 D B' D' F' L R F' U' B' 
73. 11.46 F2 D2 F2 L' R' B2 R U2 L D2 F R2 F' D B' F' D' U' F2 R B2 
74. 12.47 U2 L2 B2 L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F U' R' B2 L D2 B U B2 F' 
75. 15.52 U R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2 B F' D R D' U2 L' R F' R 
76. 14.39 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 U' B L B2 L R D L' D2 F 
77. 14.42 U L2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L' F' R D R U' B R' F2 
78. 15.20 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R' F' U' B2 R F D2 B' U' F R' 
79. 14.86 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 D U L2 U' L' D B' R' U' F D U B2 R2 
80. 13.38 L' F D B R' F' U' D' R L' D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D' L2 U' D2 B2 
81. 15.10 D2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 L' B2 D L B' U F2 R2 F2 D2 B' R 
82. 12.67 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' F' L B U' L2 F D' R' U' L' 
83. 12.31 R2 B F D2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 F' U' B D2 R D2 F' L2 B D' U2 
84. 11.78 L2 D' F' B2 D R L' D B U2 L2 B R2 D2 B R2 U2 B' R2 
85. 12.69 F2 D L' F' D2 L2 B' R' F U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 
86. (10.03) R2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 L' D2 F2 D2 F U L R' B R2 F2 U' R' U' 
87. (21.95) U2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 R F2 R D' R U L' B' R U' 
88. 15.47 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U R2 F D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L D L2 F' 
89. 14.31 F2 L D2 R' U2 L R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 F' U' B D' U F2 L B' R 
90. (22.55) D2 B2 F L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D U2 L D' B2 L2 R2 
91. (10.08) F B' R' L F' R B R' D' F2 R B2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 
92. 12.56 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D F' D' B' R' D F' D2 F2 U' R2 
93. 13.04 U' R2 D B2 U B2 D L2 D2 B2 D' L' B2 F2 D F' L B2 R U F' 
94. 15.27 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R U' B' L' U F U' L2 R2 F2 U' 
95. 13.33 U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B' U2 F R2 U2 L D L2 R2 D' B' D F2 D2 R' 
96. 12.06 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U2 L U2 F U R D' L2 U R2 D2 
97. 13.30 L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B U F L' D F2 D R F L2 
98. 17.86+ D B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U' F D B' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 B' 
99. 12.18 F L2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L F U' L2 B' U' F D R' 
100. 13.04 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L2 D L F L2 D' R' U'



I can't believe I still haven't beaten my Ao100 by now lol


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 29, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Got my first sub-6 solve on 3x3 recently;
> Time: 5.77
> 
> Scramble: L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D B U2 B U B' L2 D' L' U'
> ...


It's not like anyone won't be able to reconstruct because of this but the beginning of PLL is missing AUF ; )


Draranor said:


> Thanks man! I'm pretty close to being able to call myself sub-10 actually. Hopefully by my next comp



Plz tell me your sig is not updated (ao100 isn't sub 10)
Wait, now that I check my PBs, my ao100 is 10.73 and I'm on the edge of being sub 11, so woah it's closer than I expected.

keep up the good times!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 29, 2017)

ottozing said:


> ... someone who is very high in sum of ranks


Actually just 2nd behind you now


----------



## Draranor (May 29, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> It's not like anyone won't be able to reconstruct because of this but the beginning of PLL is missing AUF ; )


Oh whoops, I'll update that now. I'm not great at reconstructions, so I was bound to miss something lol


FastCubeMaster said:


> Plz tell me your sig is not updated (ao100 isn't sub 10)


It's not updated; the only I can say for sure that is up-to-date is my PB single


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 29, 2017)

After a painful process of figuring out 4x4, I'm starting to get relatively good at it -_ for my current standards_, that is. Consider that yesterday I did a 42.xx solve and this should give you some perspective haha. Here's the breakdown:

Centers are getting easy, and I can get them done in about 50 seconds right now.

Edge pairing is a pain and my lookahead is nonexistent, but hey - I don't mess it up as constantly as I used to and finally found an intuitive way of not setting myself on fire by accident every time I'm going the L2E. 

3x3 Stage is easy, aside from the OLL and PLL recognition which I got to get used to (there's so many extra pieces, apparently). Already managed to recognize G Perms correctly there so I'd say that's quite an accomplishment 

Almost done memorizing the ungodly OLL Parity alg, too. Having done it, I'll be able to solve the whole thing by heart. I aim for a sub-2min average before moving into my endgame with this puzzle, which is 4BLD (I'm well experienced in 3BLD so it should not be a huge jump). 

Here's my current and so far best Ao5:

6:03.34, (8:47.90), 4:47.35, (4:05.62), 4:19.94 = *5:03.54 *


----------



## YouCubing (May 29, 2017)

finished my square-1 avg1000
best single: 5.68 (PB)
best avg5: 10.76 (not PB but obv good)
best avg12: 12.22 (not PB but pretty nice)
best avg100: 13.84 (coolio)
avg1000: 14.40 (notbad)

nyoom goin fast


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 29, 2017)

First sub 1:30 4x4 single!! Apparently look ahead is important.


----------



## daver12345 (May 29, 2017)

2nd BLD success 10:43.69!!! Really happy with this! I'm surprised how fun this event is.


----------



## ottozing (May 30, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Actually just 2nd behind you now



Yeah, I noticed yesterday you passed Antoine  Gogo sub 1000 ^_^


----------



## asacuber (May 30, 2017)

OMG sub-10 ao5 with 2nd best single ever!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-31
avg of 5: 9.88

Time List:
1. (6.89) L F2 B' L2 B R2 L2 D' R D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U F2
2. (11.86) R U2 B2 D B' R' D' L' U' B R2 F2 D F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 D R2
3. 10.54 L D' L D2 R' F' B L2 U' F' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U
4. 10.41 D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B F' U' F R2 U' R B2 U R D2 F'
5. 8.69 U2 R' D B2 U' R' F R2 D' F' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 B D2 F U'

E: Another!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-31
avg of 5: 9.92

Time List:
1. 9.93 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U R B L' D2 F' R2 D' B' R 
2. (9.45) F2 L2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 F R B' D B L R' B' F' U 
3. (12.83) L F' R B' D' B' D2 B U2 R' L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' 
4. 9.79 L2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' D B' F' R2 U' R B2 F U' B' 
5. 10.03 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' F2 L B D' R' D L D' B


----------



## ottozing (May 30, 2017)

9.73 sq1 avg50, fastest in a while. Included a sub 9 avg12 which was on cam, but it could've been a fair bit better. Still gonna upload eventually though


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 30, 2017)

daver12345 said:


> 2nd BLD success 10:43.69!!! Really happy with this! I'm surprised how fun this event is.


Yeah it's my favorite. It's thrilling right?


----------



## xyzzy (May 30, 2017)

Megaminx ao5/ao12/ao50 PBs~

Maybe I should start generating algs for my LL method instead of doing it intuitively with thirty looks.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-30
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 1:39.66
worst: 2:57.57

avg of 5
current: 1:51.36 (σ = 6.31)
best: 1:51.36 (σ = 6.31)

avg of 12
current: 1:58.82 (σ = 12.03)
best: 1:58.82 (σ = 12.03)

avg of 50
current: 2:05.76 (σ = 10.57)
best: 2:05.76 (σ = 10.57)

Average: 2:05.76 (σ = 10.57)
Mean: 2:07.02

Time List:


Spoiler



2:04.75, 2:57.57[messed up f2l], 2:04.89, 2:13.79, 2:01.43, 1:58.93, 2:01.40, 1:53.25, 2:06.56, 1:52.57, 2:33.32[yellow f2l], 2:07.88[yellow f2l], 2:17.28, 2:14.08, 2:14.57, 1:52.37, 2:02.42, 2:19.20, 2:09.77, 2:02.42, 1:59.24, 2:08.37, 2:04.97, 2:10.84, 2:37.49[ll derp], 1:50.38, 2:13.35, 2:52.15[ll derp], 2:21.45, 2:10.98, 1:54.13, 2:00.49, 2:06.48, 1:55.73, 2:20.53, 1:46.59, 2:16.01, 2:01.30, 2:01.14, 1:45.01, 2:07.78, 2:16.91, 2:14.54, 1:45.27, 2:03.42, 2:23.86, 1:39.66, 1:46.56, 1:48.99, 1:58.51


----------



## FinnGamer (May 30, 2017)

Had a nice 3 Solve no Parity Streak

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-30
avg of 5: 34.62

Time List:
1. (42.57) Fw Uw' U' B L2 Uw' Fw U R F' B Rw D2 Rw F' D Fw' R2 Fw Uw' L Uw' R2 Rw D2 Fw L' F U D2 Uw F D Rw D Fw2 R' U' Uw2 Fw
2. 32.88 R' Uw' R' U B2 R' U2 D Fw' U' F' B' Uw' B' D2 Uw' L' B' U2 F2 D2 B R' L' D2 Rw L' D' Rw' R' Fw U2 Fw2 F' Rw U' Uw' D2 Fw' D'
3. (32.29) B2 L' R2 Uw L' F2 U' F2 B' R2 Uw Fw2 R Rw2 Fw2 U2 F2 B2 Rw L2 B2 R2 B2 D' Uw' F' U2 B2 R2 Uw' R' U L F' R' B2 Rw' U Fw' Rw'
4. 33.28 U R' U L' D' Fw2 D' L2 Rw2 Fw' R' B2 Rw' D' R' U' Fw F2 U2 Fw2 B2 D2 B' F' Fw' L Fw2 U' F2 D2 Uw F2 Rw' Uw' L2 Rw R B2 U Rw2
5. 37.69 Rw D' F2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 F2 U' Uw2 R' Fw' Uw' U' L Fw2 Rw' Fw L' R' D' F' Rw' Fw' B2 Rw' Fw2 Uw L' U' B Fw' R2 F' B2 U2 R U2 Rw' B2 D2

1 is DP and 5 is OP.

Also rolled this to a 36.85 ao12 with two more 32s.



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 32.29 B2 L' R2 Uw L' F2 U' F2 B' R2 Uw Fw2 R Rw2 Fw2 U2 F2 B2 Rw L2 B2 R2 B2 D' Uw' F' U2 B2 R2 Uw' R' U L F' R' B2 Rw' U Fw' Rw'
2. 33.28 U R' U L' D' Fw2 D' L2 Rw2 Fw' R' B2 Rw' D' R' U' Fw F2 U2 Fw2 B2 D2 B' F' Fw' L Fw2 U' F2 D2 Uw F2 Rw' Uw' L2 Rw R B2 U Rw2
3. 37.69 Rw D' F2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 F2 U' Uw2 R' Fw' Uw' U' L Fw2 Rw' Fw L' R' D' F' Rw' Fw' B2 Rw' Fw2 Uw L' U' B Fw' R2 F' B2 U2 R U2 Rw' B2 D2
4. 39.13 F Uw' Rw' Fw U2 Fw F D' Uw' U2 B2 Uw Fw' F L' D' Rw2 F2 L U' L2 Fw D' Rw' Fw2 F Rw' U' D2 B F' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw2 D' F' L' R
5. (44.42) Rw Fw' Rw2 U Uw2 R2 F' Uw2 L Rw' R U2 Uw R D' Rw' B2 D' Fw' U2 D' F2 D2 F Fw D F2 L' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' F2 Uw2 Fw Rw' B' Fw U' Fw'
6. 37.13 Rw Uw D' R Rw2 Fw2 U F2 Uw' F' B' Fw Rw2 R2 Fw2 L R B F' R D' R2 Uw D2 Rw2 F2 R Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 B' F2 D R2 B2 D2 B' Uw2 U'
7. 38.01 U Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw U Rw Fw B2 Rw2 L2 D' Rw2 U2 B2 Uw2 Rw L' F2 Rw B R2 U' F' D' R2 Uw2 Rw F' U' Rw2 F R2 Uw Rw' Fw' D' U F2 L2
8. 41.96 U2 Fw' B' L' D Fw L2 U' D2 Fw' D' F2 L2 R2 Fw' F' B' R2 Fw' F2 Rw2 F' Rw' R' L F Uw' Fw B' Rw2 R' D' F R' U2 Fw D B2 Uw2 D
9. 41.12 D' R2 Rw' Uw' B D2 L2 D Rw B U' R L' U2 Fw R2 U2 Uw Fw B2 Rw2 L2 B U2 R' F' Rw Fw' L' R2 Uw' D2 B' Fw2 D F2 Rw' Fw' B D
10. (32.12) F U2 R2 D2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 Uw' R' U Uw L2 Rw F L D2 F' L' F D U2 Uw2 R2 Fw U' L2 F2 U F R2 L D2 F' U2 Uw F' L' U'
11. 35.71 D2 Rw2 Uw' U2 R' Rw2 B Rw R Uw L' Uw2 B Rw2 L' Uw2 L' Uw' B2 Uw F2 Uw F L R2 Fw2 L2 D L2 Fw' L2 U Fw' D2 B2 Uw' F U2 R B
12. 32.14 L Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw L' F2 U L B Fw Uw' U' R' U' B U B2 F' Fw L2 Uw L2 F2 R2 B D' F D2 L2 F2 Uw' L2 D' Rw L' F2 U2 L Fw'


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 30, 2017)

613 pyra solves in one day, previous most in one day was 596. 

lol


----------



## AidanOCC (May 30, 2017)

After 3 weeks of cubing a new pb of 1:21.12


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 31, 2017)

First sub-1 4x4 single! (I don't practice 4x4 that much, can you tell?)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-30
single: 56.640

Time List:
1. 56.640 L B' R2 D R2 B L Rw2 Fw' U2' Rw2 U L' B Fw2 U Uw2 R Uw2 R2 F2 D' Rw' F L F R' Fw2 Rw' U2 B R D2 Uw' B Rw2 L Fw' R2 Uw


----------



## EmperorZant (May 31, 2017)

3x3: PB Ao100 (12.57) and Ao50 (12.47)
Super consistent average; also contains 9.63 single, 11.16 Ao5, and 12.07 Ao12. Really proud of this one, as it drops my PB Ao100 by 0.3 seconds.



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 9.63 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 L' F R D' L F' R' F' D' L' R'
*Average of 5:* 11.16
1. 11.15 B2 R' F2 R D2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L D B F2 D' B F' U R' B' F
2. 10.46 U L2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F' U L' D2 L R' U2 B D2 F'
3. (12.64) U F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' F2 L' R2 U2 B2 D' L D2 L
4. (10.40) F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L R' B2 L2 D' R' F' D2 U' L U2 B' D2
5. 11.87 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 F U' R' D' U R2 F R2 D' U'
*Average of 12:* 12.07
1. 11.52 U' R' U' L' F2 U2 L U' R2 B' R' U2 F2 B2 R B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L'
2. 10.90 L2 B2 D' F2 D U R2 B2 U B2 L F L R B2 D' U F D2 F2
3. 10.82 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U L' U R' D2 B2 F' U L' F2 U
4. 14.18 F2 R U2 L D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R D F' D' B L B' D' F2 R
5. 11.15 R2 U B' D2 R B L D' L U R2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2
6. 13.73 R2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' D2 L' D2 F U R2 B F' L' D'
7. 10.18 R' U' B2 L B U2 F U L' B L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' D2
8. (9.63) D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 L' F R D' L F' R' F' D' L' R'
9. (14.19) B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F' D2 R2 D L' D L R' F U
10. 13.42 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 U2 R' U B' U' L2 D L D' L'
11. 12.71 B2 U2 D' R2 L' D B' U' F' R F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L F2
12. 12.05 F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' D2 F D' R2 D' U' L' U2
*PB Average of 50:* 12.47
1. 12.51 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B R2 F2 L2 D L2 F' L2 U B U' R B'
2. 12.42 U' F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 R B U' L B' R U2
3. 11.36 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 B' D R U2 B' L' D U2 L2 D
4. 11.23 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' U F2 U B' L' F U B' U
5. 13.36 B2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L D2 R D' B2 U' L' D F U2 L2 F
6. 12.07 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 B' F U' F' U' L B' D' U' F2
7. 12.38 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U B' D' U2 R' U' L' B2 R' F'
8. (14.79) U2 B L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U' B' D' L D2 U' F2 U' R2 U2
9. 12.30 L2 F' U2 F R2 B' F2 U2 F R2 U B2 L' D F R' F' R2 U2
10. 12.27 R' L2 U' L B L2 F' D2 R' L2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2
11. 12.77 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F D2 U' F' L' D2 F' L' D' R'
12. (10.77) B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L' R U' F2 R D' B' U' L2 D'
13. 13.25 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U2 R2 B L2 F' U' L2 R2 U L F2 R' D' B
14. 11.01 F D2 B L2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F L B U2 F' U' F2 L D L U2
15. 12.16 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' L' B' R' B2 R2 F' U B' L R2
16. 11.17 U2 R' B2 R B2 R D2 L2 U2 L2 R' B' D L2 R U B F' U L U
17. 13.28 U2 R' F2 R' D2 R F2 L' B2 F2 R U' B2 R2 U2 R' B D R2 D' L'
18. 13.12 U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 F' U L' D' F L' R' B2
19. 13.47 R2 F2 U' L B' L2 D2 B2 D F U F2 U L2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 D2
20. 13.02 F' R2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' D' R D2 L' B' L D' L' F2 L'
21. 12.59 U' L2 D2 F' L2 U D2 F' L B2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 F2
22. 11.87 U2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R B L' F2 D R U2 F2 R2
23. 12.21 U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F D' L' D' R' U L2 R U' B L2
24. 12.53 U L2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U L' U2 F2 U F L' B' D' L2 F
25. 11.46 U' F' U2 B2 U B' D R' F U L D2 R L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L
26. 12.48 R2 F' L D' F2 U2 R D' L U2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F' R2 F
27. 12.21 R2 F' L2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F U R' D' F R2 F' D' B' D2 L2
28. (14.21) B2 R2 D F2 D U2 F2 U2 B2 U' F L' D' L' U F2 D' F2 L F' L
29. 13.62 B L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U' B' D2 L' F U2 L R D L2
30. 13.55 F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R F' U B L2 R2 U' R B2 D' B
31. 13.15 D' L F2 R2 D2 F R U L' D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2
32. 11.52 U' R' U' L' F2 U2 L U' R2 B' R' U2 F2 B2 R B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L'
33. 10.90 L2 B2 D' F2 D U R2 B2 U B2 L F L R B2 D' U F D2 F2
34. 10.82 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U L' U R' D2 B2 F' U L' F2 U
35. 14.18 F2 R U2 L D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R D F' D' B L B' D' F2 R
36. 11.15 R2 U B' D2 R B L D' L U R2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2
37. 13.73 R2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' D2 L' D2 F U R2 B F' L' D'
38. (10.18) R' U' B2 L B U2 F U L' B L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' D2
39. (9.63) D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 L' F R D' L F' R' F' D' L' R'
40. (14.19) B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F' D2 R2 D L' D L R' F U
41. 13.42 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 U2 R' U B' U' L2 D L D' L'
42. 12.71 B2 U2 D' R2 L' D B' U' F' R F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L F2
43. 12.05 F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' D2 F D' R2 D' U' L' U2
44. 12.75 B R2 D B U' R' B2 U' R B U' B2 U D F2 L2 F2 U L2 U'
45. 12.05 U' B U2 L' U B' D2 L' B U D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D B2
46. 12.55 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F2 L2 B L2 R' B L' D2 B D U F2 R' U2
47. 13.02 F B' L U' F' R2 U' R2 D' R F2 U2 F2 B2 L D2 L U2 D2 R'
48. 12.75 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 D F R2 F' R' D2
49. 13.78 F2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 R F L2 F2 D' B' R U2 R2 U2
50. 12.32 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' U' L' R2 B R2 F R2
*PB Average of 100:* 12.57
1. 12.51 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B R2 F2 L2 D L2 F' L2 U B U' R B'
2. 12.42 U' F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 R B U' L B' R U2
3. 11.36 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 B' D R U2 B' L' D U2 L2 D
4. 11.23 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' U F2 U B' L' F U B' U
5. 13.36 B2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L D2 R D' B2 U' L' D F U2 L2 F
6. 12.07 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 B' F U' F' U' L B' D' U' F2
7. 12.38 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U B' D' U2 R' U' L' B2 R' F'
8. (14.79) U2 B L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U' B' D' L D2 U' F2 U' R2 U2
9. 12.30 L2 F' U2 F R2 B' F2 U2 F R2 U B2 L' D F R' F' R2 U2
10. 12.27 R' L2 U' L B L2 F' D2 R' L2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2
11. 12.77 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F D2 U' F' L' D2 F' L' D' R'
12. 10.77 B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L' R U' F2 R D' B' U' L2 D'
13. 13.25 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U2 R2 B L2 F' U' L2 R2 U L F2 R' D' B
14. 11.01 F D2 B L2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F L B U2 F' U' F2 L D L U2
15. 12.16 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' L' B' R' B2 R2 F' U B' L R2
16. 11.17 U2 R' B2 R B2 R D2 L2 U2 L2 R' B' D L2 R U B F' U L U
17. 13.28 U2 R' F2 R' D2 R F2 L' B2 F2 R U' B2 R2 U2 R' B D R2 D' L'
18. 13.12 U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 F' U L' D' F L' R' B2
19. 13.47 R2 F2 U' L B' L2 D2 B2 D F U F2 U L2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 D2
20. 13.02 F' R2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' D' R D2 L' B' L D' L' F2 L'
21. 12.59 U' L2 D2 F' L2 U D2 F' L B2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 F2
22. 11.87 U2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' R B L' F2 D R U2 F2 R2
23. 12.21 U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F D' L' D' R' U L2 R U' B L2
24. 12.53 U L2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U L' U2 F2 U F L' B' D' L2 F
25. 11.46 U' F' U2 B2 U B' D R' F U L D2 R L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L
26. 12.48 R2 F' L D' F2 U2 R D' L U2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F' R2 F
27. 12.21 R2 F' L2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F U R' D' F R2 F' D' B' D2 L2
28. 14.21 B2 R2 D F2 D U2 F2 U2 B2 U' F L' D' L' U F2 D' F2 L F' L
29. 13.62 B L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U' B' D2 L' F U2 L R D L2
30. 13.55 F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R F' U B L2 R2 U' R B2 D' B
31. 13.15 D' L F2 R2 D2 F R U L' D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2
32. 11.52 U' R' U' L' F2 U2 L U' R2 B' R' U2 F2 B2 R B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L'
33. 10.90 L2 B2 D' F2 D U R2 B2 U B2 L F L R B2 D' U F D2 F2
34. 10.82 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U L' U R' D2 B2 F' U L' F2 U
35. 14.18 F2 R U2 L D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R D F' D' B L B' D' F2 R
36. 11.15 R2 U B' D2 R B L D' L U R2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2
37. 13.73 R2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' D2 L' D2 F U R2 B F' L' D'
38. (10.18) R' U' B2 L B U2 F U L' B L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' D2
39. (9.63) D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 L' F R D' L F' R' F' D' L' R'
40. 14.19 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F' D2 R2 D L' D L R' F U
41. 13.42 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 U2 R' U B' U' L2 D L D' L'
42. 12.71 B2 U2 D' R2 L' D B' U' F' R F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L F2
43. 12.05 F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' D2 F D' R2 D' U' L' U2
44. 12.75 B R2 D B U' R' B2 U' R B U' B2 U D F2 L2 F2 U L2 U'
45. 12.05 U' B U2 L' U B' D2 L' B U D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D B2
46. 12.55 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F2 L2 B L2 R' B L' D2 B D U F2 R' U2
47. 13.02 F B' L U' F' R2 U' R2 D' R F2 U2 F2 B2 L D2 L U2 D2 R'
48. 12.75 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 D F R2 F' R' D2
49. 13.78 F2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 R F L2 F2 D' B' R U2 R2 U2
50. 12.32 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' U' L' R2 B R2 F R2
51. (15.79+) F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U F' L' F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B L' U
52. 11.94 B2 U2 L R B2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 R F D L2 R F L2 B' U R' F2
53. 13.10 U' F2 U' L2 U2 D L2 B L D2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B' U2 F D2 L2
54. 12.10 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R F2 U' F2 D' B' F U' L' U2 R' F
55. 11.92 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 F U2 B2 U' B2 D L' D R' D' B' U' L
56. 11.28 D F R' F2 U2 R' F U' F U D L2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 D2
57. 13.89 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F R B2 F' D' U F' U2 L2 R
58. 13.41 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U B U' F2 R B' F' R' F R2
59. 14.06 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R F' L' F D B' R' F' R2 F U2
60. 11.15 B2 R' F2 R D2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L D B F2 D' B F' U R' B' F
61. (10.46) U L2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F' U L' D2 L R' U2 B D2 F'
62. 12.64 U F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' F2 L' R2 U2 B2 D' L D2 L
63. (10.40) F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L R' B2 L2 D' R' F' D2 U' L U2 B' D2
64. 11.87 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 F U' R' D' U R2 F R2 D' U'
65. 13.72 R U B U' D F R U F B L' U2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R
66. 14.11 F' U2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' L2 F' U2 R B2 L' U L F2 D L' D2 B
67. 13.23 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D B' F D U' R' D2 B D' R
68. 11.84 U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D2 U L' B2 R F' D' F2 D2 B D
69. (10.72) D2 R' B2 R B2 F2 L F2 R D2 B2 F U' B L' U F2 D' B F' U'
70. (16.26) R D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U B2 R F2 L' F U R B' L
71. 12.77 B U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B' U2 L2 D F2 R' D2 B' R' D2 R F'
72. 12.40 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R B L U' L R' F' L D' U2
73. 14.10 R D' B' D' B2 U' R2 F' L B R' B2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F B' R2
74. 13.63 B U2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F U' F L' D' U B' L D2 U
75. 13.76 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B R D2 B2 F2 U' F' R D
76. 11.36 U F' L2 D L2 U R F B' R U2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2
77. 14.28 B' L2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 B' F2 U2 L U' F' U2 L2 F2 L' D2 F' R D
78. 13.35 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D U' L2 U' L' D B' F' L' D2 U' F2 D L2 B2
79. 13.11 B2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 B' R U L D' B' U F' D
80. 11.12 U R2 B2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U R F' R2 B2 F' U' B2 U B' R
81. 12.27 B L2 D2 L2 B U2 F R2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R F' D F R2
82. 11.36 U2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 F L' R2 U B R2 B' L2 F2
83. 13.38 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' L2 R' F D' L' U2 B L' D' L U'
84. 11.94 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F' U2 B' L' U R' B D L' F R2 U' R'
85. 11.76 B2 R2 D L F' D2 F' U' L D' F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2
86. 11.63 L2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R B2 F' L' U2 R U2 R
87. 14.37 B U2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B L2 B2 L' U F2 R F2 R2 U' R' D R
88. 10.93 L2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 B R' U R B2 R U' L2 B2 F U'
89. 12.35 L2 D' L' B' R' D' B2 U' L B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2
90. 12.19 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 D2 F' R2 F2 R B2 U F R B U' B' L' F'
91. (17.39) U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L R' F2 R2 B2 R' D R' D U F R' U F2 R'
92. 12.29 U R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U B L R D' F2 R2 B2 F' D' F2 R'
93. 14.46 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' R D R2 U B2 R' F L B2 F
94. 12.90 D2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 L' B' U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U
95. 10.91 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L U2 B D F' D2 F D F
96. 11.89 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 D F' U' R' B D U2 R2
97. (DNF(13.65)) D U B2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B D2 L' B L' D' L' R U' L
98. 12.75 F L2 U' R' L2 F D2 B D L' B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 U F2 U
99. 13.59 B R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F L D U L B2 R D F' R'
100. 12.05 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L' U2 B' R U2 F U2 L D2 F

Sub-13's: 62 (9's: 1) (10's: 9) (11's: 21) (12's: 31)
Satisfied with 3x3 for now; going back to OH


----------



## Cale S (May 31, 2017)

3.13 skewb avg50


----------



## GenTheThief (May 31, 2017)

58.49, 57.97, 1:02.02 = 59.50 pb megaminx mo3
YESS SUB-1 yo

then later ~15 solves later

58.86, 55.29

Ayy, PB single!
wait, didn't I just get a sub-1? can I go for a better mean? I'll only need like a 1:05 or something; if i focus, I can do this

58.86, (55.29), 1:10.09 = 1:01.41 not pb megaminx fail mo3

okay apparently I can't

But 55.29 single yeeeeesss


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 31, 2017)

Finally convinced myself to do Pyraminx again
8.13, 7.57, 7.45 ao50s
7.51 ao100
whatever I'm bad


----------



## xyzzy (May 31, 2017)

Sub-5 single on 7×7×7; centres and edge pairing didn't feel particularly special, but 3×3×3 stage had a super fast F2L-1 (did it Heise-style) and 2GLL finish. (Also: three other mediocre solves, meh.)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-31
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 4:59.40
worst: 6:26.54

mean of 3
current: 5:49.28 (σ = 32.13)
best: 5:49.28 (σ = 32.13)

avg of 5
current: 5:49.28 (σ = 32.13)
best: 5:49.28 (σ = 32.13)

Average: 5:49.28 (σ = 32.13)
Mean: 5:46.76

Time List:
4:59.40, 6:26.54, 6:11.86, 6:03.49, 5:12.49


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 31, 2017)

Finally sub 10! 9.98 AO5 (PB) and 11.05 AO12 (my PB is 10.94). As far as I know, the streaks of 18 consecutive sub 13s and 6 consecutive sub 11s I got are both PBs as well.

So, I've got a sub 10 AO5 and sub 11 AO12! Just need to beat my 12.02 AO100 now. 

Times here. Would post scrambles if I could remember how to make qqtimer give them to me! The scrambles were nice but not ridiculous and were non-lucky.


Spoiler: Times



13.62, 10.72, 11.56, 11.82, 12.04, 11.59, 12.97, 12.55, 10.13, *10.48, 10.87, 9.74, 9.72, 9.65,* 12.19, 11.90, 11.45, 12.64, 12.60, 13.90


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 31, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-31
avg of 5: 8.90

Time List:
1. (8.41) B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' L2 D B U B' R B' L 
2. 9.07 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F R2 F L U F L D B' R2 U L2 R' 
3. 9.08 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 R D U2 R D L R D' L2 
4. (10.82) U B2 R L B2 U2 D' R' F D B2 R2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' 
5. 8.52 B R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L F R2 D F U' L B F

Sub 9 averages are nice


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 31, 2017)

7.25 PB single. D U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2

L2 U F2 D2 F'//cross
y U' R U' R'//F2L-1
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'//F2L-2
U2 L' U L//F2L-3
R' U R U' R' U' R//F2L
U wide left sexysledge U2//LL

Amusing to get my first PB single in forever this way. Didn't feel that incredibly fast, and my solution wasn't that efficient. I missed a 3 move second F2L pair. Not a great solve, just a good one. Hopefully I'll get a 6 soon. I'm definitely fast enough to get one.


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2017)

22.75 F B2 D R' L D F U2 D R' B' R2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2

z2 F' R F U R2 x' U L2
R' U R F' U' F
L U L'
F U F'
y U F' U F2 R' F' R
F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F U2

45 QTM / 22.75 s = 1.98 QTPS

I'm actually doing really terribly at Feet, this was just a massive fluke


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 31, 2017)

First sub-6 pyra ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-31
avg of 12: 5.92

Time List:
*1. 5.58 U L U B L' R' L' R l r' u' 
2. 4.90 U' L U' R U R' U' B l' r 
3. 4.93 U' B U B' L U L' R' l' b' u' 
4. 6.72 L R' U' R U' L U L' l r b u' 
5. (4.56) B L' R' U' B' R' U R' l b' *
6. (11.27)  L' U B' L' R' U L B l r u 
7. 6.30 U' B U' R L' R' B' U l' r' u' 
8. 5.34 U' L' B R B L' B U l r' u 
9. 5.22 L R U' B U' R B' L' l' b 
10. 8.60 U' L R' B' R U R U R l' u 
11. 6.39 L B U B L' U B L b' u 
12. 5.24 U' R U L' B' L' U L u'

including a 5.14 ao5 too


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2017)

Squan:
12.66 single
19.05 ao5
20.21 ao12
22.70 ao50

Relearning algs with better fingertricks + CPParity + more EP's is really starting to pay off, I think I can be sub-20 really soon...


----------



## EmperorZant (May 31, 2017)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 7.25 PB single. D U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2
> 
> L2 U F2 D2 F'//cross
> y U' R U' R'//F2L-1
> ...


lol my PB Single is 7.52


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 31, 2017)

back to getting decent 3x3 times!
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-31
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 8.13
worst: 13.03

mean of 3
current: 10.78 (σ = 1.22)
best: 8.96 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 5
current: 9.83 (σ = 0.66)
best: 9.27 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 12
current: 10.34 (σ = 1.20)
best: 9.96 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 50
current: 10.29 (σ = 0.95)
best: 10.29 (σ = 0.95)

Average: 10.29 (σ = 0.95)
Mean: 10.32

Time List:
1. 9.98 L U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U R D B L2 F U' L2 B
2. 9.27 L U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L B2 U' L' F' D2 F2 L2 U'
3. 8.54 R U2 B2 D' R2 D2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 R B D' U2 L2 U' B' L'
4. 9.50 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' F' D L' U2 F2 D R' B D R'
5. 9.96 U L2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 D' F2 R' F L' B L2 D'
6. 10.53 U2 F' L2 U2 R' F' U D B' R' U F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 L2
7. 10.36 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F D2 U' L D2 B L R2 B2 R2 F2
8. 10.78 F U2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D2 F L2 B' R2 F' L' D B
9. 10.01 L' D R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D U2 B2 D B R F R D2 L B2 U
10. 9.94 F2 L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 D' F U B' R' B' D2 R D
11. 9.45 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 L U' B' D' B' D B2
12. 11.42 B R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 D L' B R D R' U' B L U'
13. 11.76 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 U B' L D' B F' U'
14. 9.54 R' B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 B' L U2 F L B2 L'
15. 9.89 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 B' R2 F2 D B L U' L2 D B U F2 R
16. 10.62 R' D2 U2 B2 L U2 R B2 D2 R2 F L' D' L D B R D F2
17. 9.62 B' L2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R D F D' L' B' F2 U R2
18. 10.89 B L' D F' B R' F' B' L R2 U2 R2 U' D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B'
19. 9.11 U' R' D' B D2 F2 L B2 U' R' D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2
20. 11.79 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F R B' L' B R U' R U B
21. 10.49 F D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F' R' U' B' U' B2 D' R2 D2
22. 12.08+ L B2 R F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 D F U L' D F2 L' B' L' R2
23. 9.62 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L F D2 R' U' B D L B2 L2
24. 11.37 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' D' F' U' B2 L' D' R B R' F
25. 10.97 F' R2 B D R' F' L F' B D' F' U2 L2 F U2 L2 F U2 F U2 F2
26. 11.76 U' F2 D R2 U B2 U2 L R D2 F' R' D2 B2 L F' D'
27. 8.92 F2 L' B2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' B2 R' F' U' L2 F2 L B U' L' U' B2
28. 11.96 F' R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F' D' F2 L' D2 L2 B F' U'
29. 11.76 F2 L2 R F2 R U2 R' D2 L' F2 D R2 D U F L U' L F
30. 9.84 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D2 B' R2 B R' B U' B2 U B R2
31. 9.49 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 R F D L D2 U' F2 L'
32. 10.47 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 R' F2 U' L D R' F R2 F2 R'
33. 12.53 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F' R2 D' F' L B2 D2 B2 R2
34. 8.13 F L U2 B2 L R F2 U2 R2 U B F2 R2 D' L U2 F
35. 9.86 D L F2 R2 F' B2 U D2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 F L2 B
36. 11.25 F' U' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U L2 B' D L2 R' U' R2 F L
37. 9.04 L D2 U L2 U' B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R' U' L' F U2 L' B
38. 8.92 R B' R2 D F R' B2 R U B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 B
39. 9.44 B' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B U L F R' D U L R U' R
40. 12.73 L' D B2 D' U' L2 F2 U L2 U2 R F L D2 R F2 U R2 B'
41. 9.68 L' D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L R U B' F U' B' L2 B
42. 13.03 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B' D2 B' L D' F' L R B L2
43. 10.00 F2 D2 L' U D' L' F2 L2 U' B' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L U2
44. 10.64 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 F' L' B' U R B2 U L2 U'
45. 9.32 L2 B U2 R2 B R2 B L2 D2 L2 B L' F' U2 F D' R B2 R B U2
46. 8.33 U' F' R' F' B' R F R F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D
47. 9.24 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 R' F U' L' B' D B2 R D' F2 U2
48. 10.55 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B F2 L2 R U2 F2 L D' R B'
49. 9.70 U2 L' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R U' F' D' B2 D' L R' F R
50. 12.10 R2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 D2 B U2 F R2 U' F' R F' L2 F R2 B' D' L

On the 8.13 I got to LL by, and I kid you not, 3 seconds. Then I screwed up PLL. (normal)

Breakdown:
25 sub-10
25 sup-10

8.xx - 5
9.xx - 20
10.xx - 12
11.xx - 8
12.xx - 4
13.xx - 1

If I would stop getting like 13 sup-11s every time, I'd be bordering on sub-10.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 31, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> First sub-6 pyra ao12!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-31
> avg of 12: 5.92
> ...


I thought that was 3x3 and I was flipping out thinking "who is this guy?!"


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 31, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I thought that was 3x3 and I was flipping out thinking "who is this guy?!"


in a few months maybe


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 31, 2017)

First clock PB's!
48.729 single
52.169 Mo3
56.397 Ao5


----------



## GenTheThief (May 31, 2017)

1:07.86 ao100 megaminx pb
I'm slowly improving

Sub-1 by hillcrest?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 1, 2017)

First sub-3 on 4x4, yay! And with double Parity too. 

Lookahead and edge pairing really flowed, also a nice transition into the 3x3 stage.

I've been advised to switch ASAP to Yau. Haven't got around watching tutorials yet, will try somewhere around the week as I've been juggling my practice with 3BLD and 4BLD and 4x4 in between.

Very excited about 4BLD. Seems like there will be a comp in my city this next month, focused on Big BLD so it will be a fun experience.


----------



## asacuber (Jun 1, 2017)

wth?

fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-2
single: 7.64

Time List:
1. 7.64 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 L' D' R U2 B R' B D2 L2

E: OH my god, this one is fullstep too

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-2
single: 14.59

Time List:
1. 14.58 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' U' F2 B U R D2 L2 U R' U B U'

E:vrey amzaing and constitent


Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-2
avg of 12: 12.81

Time List:
1. 9.65 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D U B2 U F R' F' U2 L' R2 D B F' L' 
2. 10.10 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' U L2 R' F D2 U' F D' L' B U2 L' 
3. 13.87 R D2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R F L U L' B2 U B R 
4. 11.83 F R F2 L D B2 U2 F U' F L2 U2 F D2 B R2 L2 D2 B' L2 R' 
5. 17.46 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D L R F U B R B D' U L 
6. 11.63 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L D2 U2 B2 L' U R' U2 B' D' F2 L' D' F' R 
7. (9.13) R' B R2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L' F2 L U' F2 U' B' 
8. (18.36) U D R' F D2 R' B' D2 L D F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 
9. 13.09 D F U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' R' B R2 B' U2 R2 D' 
10. 13.05 R D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D R2 F' U2 R F' D' U2 R2 D 
11. 10.56 R' U2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 L F U R B D' B2 L D2 
12. 16.77 L B' R2 B2 R U2 F' D' B D F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 D' R2 B2 L2

I guess you could call this deviation god #4


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 1, 2017)

I've broken two pieces on two different cubes in the last two days.



Spoiler



Somebody slap me pls


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 1, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> I've broken two pieces on two different cubes in the last two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Slap*


----------



## Cale S (Jun 1, 2017)

3.26 2x2 avg50

with a 0.93 on this 
R' F' U R F U2 F' R' U'

also 40.98 4x4 avg5


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 2, 2017)

3x3x3: 6.02 (2nd best by .08)

Scramble: B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' L' B2 L2 R U' B D' F2 L'


Spoiler: Solution



Inspect: x2
Bad Cross: L D' U L F' y' D L D2
F2L-1: Dw R' U R
F2L-2: Dw U R' U R U' R' U R
F2L-3: L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L-4: U R U' R'
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: R U' R U R U R' U' R2 U

51Moves/6.02 = 8.47 TPS :3

Any of those moves canceled would have been PB


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 2, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 3.26 2x2 avg50
> 
> with a 0.93 on this
> R' F' U R F U2 F' R' U'
> ...



What's your 4x4 PB ao5?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 2, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> What's your 4x4 PB ao5?



that avg5 is pb, it was 41.xx before

somehow I have a 43 avg12 though


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice solve
6.78 L' R2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' R D B' R2 B2 L' U' L2

y z2
D R2' F R U L2' 
R' U2' R2 U R'
y R U' R2' U2' U y L' U L
R U' R' y U R U' R'
L' U L
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' U'


And 1:17.89 PB 5x5 sniggle!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 2, 2017)

Cale S said:


> that avg5 is pb, it was 41.xx before
> 
> somehow I have a 43 avg12 though


Ahh nice
I have a 40.49 ao5 and a 44.02 ao12.
Ive noticed my solves are REALLY inconsistent


----------



## asacuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 3.26 2x2 avg50
> 
> with a 0.93 on this
> R' F' U R F U2 F' R' U'
> ...



i got a 1.02+2 lol

also first ao5 of the day:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-3
avg of 5: 9.61

Time List:
1. 10.56 U L2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B D2 F L2 R2 D' L' B' D' B2 R F R2 F2 
2. 8.79 R B2 F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L2 B F2 D B2 D2 R2 B F' R' 
3. (10.76) L2 B R2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' F R B' U2 R D2 U' B F' 
4. 9.48 B R U2 R2 U2 R F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R U' B' R U R2 F' U' 
5. (8.67) U D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B L2 B L2 F' D' L U' B' L2 B L B2 R

what even. im getting sub 10 ao5s everyday now


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 2, 2017)

7.91 avg12, 7.38 avg5 on my new GAN Air UM

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-2
avg of 12: 7.91

Time List:
1. (6.85) R D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 L D' F' U' B' L2 F L U2 
2. 8.46 U2 B' U2 F' U L2 D' F' R' F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' B' U2 L2 U2 
3. 8.46 U' F2 U R F L' F2 U' L2 D' U2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 
4. 8.75 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 R F L' B' D R2 D' R' D R 
5. 7.16 F L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 B' R' B F L' D U2 R2 U' 
6. 8.21 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B L' D2 B U2 L' B' D2 R' D' F' 
7. 8.88 F2 U' B R F' L' B' D L' R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 
8. 7.63 U R' U' D B' U2 B' L2 B D' F2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D 
9. 7.40 U2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L D' L' U' F U L' B2 R2 F' 
10. 7.11 B R U' F R U L D U2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 B R2 B2 R' 
11. (9.58) L' D2 B2 D2 L' F' B R' F U2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 
12. 7.05 D2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' R2 F' R D' U2 R' D2 R2 F2

gonna have to play around with the ges springs a bit


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Sub-10 3x3 PB! First sub-10! 8.91 R' B L2 D2 L' F B2 L2 B D' F2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 I used a mass-produced GTS2 M.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 2, 2017)

First sub 1:20 on 4x4!!!
1:15.48!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 3, 2017)

Pyra 2.47 Ao5. My 2nd best Ao5 ever, PB is 2.36. Counting 1.76  
Comp in 2 weeks

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-3
avg of 5: 2.47

Time List:
1. (1.38) U' L U' L' U B U L l 
2. (3.61) U B' R U' R B U L u 
3. 3.27 U R B L U R B R' l' r' u 
4. 1.76 U' L' U' B' U B L' U' b' 
5. 2.36 U' L' U' B L R' L B' l r b u'


----------



## asacuber (Jun 3, 2017)

first solve with niss: 41 moves. have to learn more techniques


----------



## Meow (Jun 3, 2017)

7.92 ao500, 7.95 ao1000



Spoiler: Best averages



(4.98) R' D' F' L U L2 B' U2 R B' L' B2 R2 U2 L D2 L' B2 D2 L U2

Average: 6.48
Best: 5.45
Worst: 7.17
Mean: 6.41
Standard Deviation: 0.55

1: (5.45) L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D L2 R D B2 R' B L' B'
2: 6.43 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F D R2 D' B D2 F D2 B' L2
3: (7.17) U2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B R2 D F D' L' U' B' D R2 D2
4: 6.45 F L2 B L' B2 U' L F R2 F' R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 U'
5: 6.56 L2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 L' F2 D L2 D' B' U F2 R D F'

Average: 6.90
Best: 5.58
Worst: 7.86
Mean: 6.87
Standard Deviation: 0.59

1: 7.66 L2 D' L2 D U2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 F' D' L2 F D' B L' F' D L'
2: 6.75 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 L' R' U' R2 B' U R U F' R2
3: (5.58) F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' R B' U R F D2 L2 U
4: (7.86) B L2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L U L2 U F' U' R B' D' F2
5: 6.80 F2 L2 D2 B D' R2 F2 L' B U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R' B2 R2
6: 6.48 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 L U2 B D R B' D2 L F R F D2
7: 7.04 R2 F2 B' U' F' L' D2 B D' L U' R2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 B2 D
8: 7.53 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B L U' R2 F2 R F L2 B' D2
9: 6.90 B2 D2 L2 F U B D B L' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2
10: 6.75 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 R' F2 D L' B R' F2 U F' U'
11: 6.63 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L' D B L2 U2 B L' D R2
12: 6.42 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' R U R' D F' U2 F' R B2

7.50 ao50, 7.69 ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2017)

56.55 feet sniggle with zbll 


Neat


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2017)

16.47 squan ao50, with a 13s single with parity lol


----------



## asacuber (Jun 4, 2017)

Another solve with niss: 36 !

PB! am gonna practice fmc every weekend or so maybe, now that school is starting from the 8th.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Another solve with niss: 36!
> 
> PB! am gonna practice fmc every weekend or so maybe, now that school is starting from the 8th.


371993326789901217467999448150835200000000 moves is a lot


----------



## asacuber (Jun 4, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 371993326789901217467999448150835200000000 moves is a lot



welp. i cant say whether this is a joke or what lol


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 4, 2017)

asacuber said:


> welp. i cant say whether this is a joke or what lol


Took me like 15 minutes but it is a math joke, putting a ! after a number does something. I just typed 36! into google calculator and 3.7199333e+41 came up lol.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2017)

asacuber said:


> welp. i cant say whether this is a joke or what lol


! is factorial

5!=5x4x3x2x1 and 36!=36x35x34x33...x3x2x1 which equals 371993326789901217467999448150835200000000


----------



## asacuber (Jun 4, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> ! is factorial
> 
> 5!=5x4x3x2x1 and 36!=36x35x34x33...x3x2x1 which equals 371993326789901217467999448150835200000000



Ouch lol i completely overlooked the exclam haha, kinda stupid considering i see factorial jokes very often 

On a side note, I learnt insertion just after that.

E: lol me, I meant premoves

scramble:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-4
single: 36.00

Time List:
1. 36.00 U L F2 U' B L' F' R2 U R2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L D2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2017)

lol fail

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-4
avg of 5: 7.73

Time List:
1. 7.37 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L D2 B' L U' B' L' B D' B2 
2. 6.60 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' U F' D2 U B F D' 
3. (5.20) L' D2 F' R2 U' D F2 L2 B' L U F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 (7.69 tps, zbll)
4. (10.04) F2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 R B' L D R D2 R2 U2 R F' 
5. 9.21 B2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 U R' U' B' F' R' B2 U F L' D

6.40 pb mo3 though


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 4, 2017)

2:47.69 on wuji that i broke


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 4, 2017)

1:39.36 official 6x6 single (using Yau5 of course) at Crawley Open 2017, overall PB and 5th in the world


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Evan Liu said:


> 1:39.36 official 6x6 single (using Yau5 of course) at Crawley Open 2017, overall PB and 5th in the world


Holy crap Evan how are you so good at everything?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 5, 2017)

Great avg and single!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 5, 2017)

roux power yey

8.85 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 F U2 B' L F2 R F


----------



## asacuber (Jun 5, 2017)

OH session



Spoiler: OH Session



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-5
solves/total: 149/149

single
best: 14.58
worst: 35.51

mean of 3
current: 26.65 (σ = 5.47)
best: 17.75 (σ = 2.28)

avg of 5
current: 23.37 (σ = 2.73)
best: 18.22 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 12
current: 23.27 (σ = 3.56)
best: 19.81 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 50
current: 21.67 (σ = 2.45)
best: 20.89 (σ = 2.03)

avg of 100
current: 21.55 (σ = 2.14)
best: 21.37 (σ = 1.91)

Average: 21.53 (σ = 2.06)
Mean: 21.68

Time List:
1. 19.20 L U F R B' D R D2 L D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 B R2 
2. 18.99 R F' R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' U B' D B2 D2 L' U 
3. 19.69 D F2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F L' U' R2 D F' L' U' B R' 
4. 20.04 R F' U2 B L U' D F U' R' U F2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 D F2 
5. 22.76 R' L' U F' L2 B R F2 R2 B' R2 U D L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 
6. 19.32 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 B U2 F L' D' L D2 B R' B2 L' B2 
7. 18.08 U L' F' L2 U R' B' L2 D' R2 L' B2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 L F2 U2 
8. 26.07 R2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' D B2 L' R B U F R B2 F' 
9. 20.57 D' B' R F' U2 D R F2 U L2 D B2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 
10. 27.18 D U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U R B' F L' B2 R2 F D2 L 
11. 22.57 F2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U R2 D F D B' F2 L' D2 U2 
12. 23.50 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' U' R' B' U2 B L' D R' U L B' 
13. 19.66 U2 L F2 L D2 L B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' R B' F2 U2 L F2 
14. 18.28 R' D2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 B U2 F U2 B2 R B' F L' U B' U' R' 
15. 26.87 F R2 U2 F U2 B F' D2 L2 F L2 D' R' F R2 U2 L' F D2 R2 D 
16. 20.24 L2 B R2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 F' R U' L' U2 L D B' L' F' L 
17. 15.47 B D2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L B R' D' F U' L F2 U' F' 
18. 20.04 B D2 F D R' D' F' D2 L' U F2 L2 U' F2 U' D' B2 R2 L2 U2 B' 
19. 17.72 D' R F R' U' R2 U R2 F' R U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 L F2 B2 
20. 17.31 B' L2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 F' R2 D' B2 L B R' U' F' D R' D' 
21. 22.31 U R2 L B' R2 D' F2 D2 B L' B2 L U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L 
22. 24.97 F R2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B D2 U F' U' L B2 D' U 
23. 22.12 D' L D' R2 U B R' D' L' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 D2 F' 
24. 26.30 B U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' U B' D F D R D' L' 
25. 20.14 L' F D' R L' F L' F' D F2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 R' 
26. 17.97 R U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U R D' L D R2 F L' B2 U2 
27. 20.98 D2 R2 L' F' D' L F' U' R F' U2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D2 
28. 23.80 L' B' U2 F R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F' D L D U2 F2 R' B2 U 
29. 22.83 B' U L B' D' F R U2 D' B D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 
30. 20.97 U2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 U2 L B2 L F2 D' B' U' L' F R' U' B' F2 R' 
31. 19.38 B U R D B2 R2 B L F' B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 
32. 20.26 R2 B' U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U R F' L' D F' R2 U L U 
33. 23.30 L' F L2 B U B' L B R U' R2 D R2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D 
34. 23.93 B U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B F' D' U B' L B2 R' F' D' L2 U' 
35. 23.96 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 R B2 D' F2 R' U B F' L2 D 
36. 24.32 F L F' L' D R D2 L U' F R2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 F B' U2 B' 
37. 20.81 U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' U B U F U F2 R' D B2 
38. 21.97 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' F L' R' D L' U' L2 F' R2 B U 
39. 21.24 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' B' D' F R' U' F' R' 
40. 23.47 L2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L F' U R2 D B' R' D2 R2 F 
41. 23.70 D2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 L F2 R2 U2 L F D' L2 B2 L2 U B' D' L' U 
42. 22.94 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D U' F2 U2 L' B' U2 F L' D' F2 R2 B 
43. 21.37 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 U' F' D B' L' F D2 U2 L2 D' R 
44. 21.14 F B' D' L' U2 R2 L2 F L D2 F' U2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 
45. 20.92 L D' B' L2 U2 R U F2 R B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 
46. 22.77 L' U2 F R' F' U' R U' R D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B 
47. 19.21 U2 B' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 D' U L' B2 U F' D U2 R' D' 
48. 22.94 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D U2 F2 R2 F' D' L R2 B' U' B D F' L 
49. 19.51 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 R B' F R2 F' L F2 D R2 U2 
50. 28.29 U L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R F2 D' B R2 D' R2 B R' D' F' 
51. 16.93 R2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 F L2 B' D2 R2 U' L' R' F' D' 
52. 22.81 B' R' L' U2 F' L' D' F' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 U' R' 
53. 24.58 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 L B2 L U' L2 R2 B U2 L' R B D' U' F 
54. 26.00 F L2 F' U2 L D' B L U F U' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 
55. 23.06 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 R F' U L2 R U' F' R' U B' 
56. 23.65 R D L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 D' R' U2 B U' R2 B2 D F' R' 
57. 18.64 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R D' F' U2 R' U2 B' L B L2 
58. 20.38 F' R2 U B' R B' L2 D B' U2 R U2 R' B2 L U2 D2 L' F2 R2 
59. 19.89 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F D U' F' U' B L B' R2 D' 
60. 19.86 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 L' B' U2 F' L2 D2 L' R B' R' 
61. 21.73 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 B' U' R2 D2 F R' F' L' U 
62. 22.38 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' B L2 U2 B' R U' L U2 
63. 22.42 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 L' U' B' D2 F' D2 L2 B L' D2 
64. 20.03 D B2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F U F' D R B2 D B' D2 L 
65. 17.33 U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 L' D F2 U R U F' L 
66. 21.41 U F' D2 B2 L' F' U B2 R B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 U' 
67. 19.92 R' B2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D R' B' L' F2 D' B' R2 
68. 25.17 U2 R D2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 R' B' R' B' R2 U B R' D R 
69. 23.25 D' L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 B' L R2 D2 B' D' L F D2 R 
70. 20.40 L U2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 L' F R D' B' D R2 D' U 
71. 20.36 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R' B' U F L B2 D L' U B' U' 
72. 22.25 U' B' L F' R' F' L2 D F' R D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L 
73. 20.79 D' B' R L U' R' D2 B L' D' L2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L 
74. 22.35 F' L U2 L2 F2 B' U F' R D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 
75. 24.73 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F L U' L2 D' F' U F2 D R' B 
76. 23.88 L' D F' U' L U2 F' D' L F U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B 
77. 18.97 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U2 F' R' D' L' R' D2 U' R2 B U2 
78. 20.20 U' F' R' U' F B' R' B' D2 R D2 R' L2 D2 R B2 L2 U 
79. 21.46 R F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' R2 B' R' F' D L2 R2 B R2 U 
80. 20.84 D R2 B2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 B' L' 
81. 19.82 R2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F' R' F' L2 F' D2 R D2 F2 
82. 23.77 L' D2 F2 L2 U' R F R B2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L B 
83. 26.57 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U F' L' R D2 F2 D2 U' L D R 
84. 21.91 R' L U' L U' B' D' B F2 U2 D2 L' F2 R L B2 U2 D 
85. 16.85 F2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B L D U L2 R' D' R' 
86. 19.17 R D F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' B' U R U2 F L2 B R' D 
87. 21.98 F U R' D' R U2 D F D' R2 B R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D2 
88. 20.14 D2 F' U R D' F B R' B' R L U2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 
89. 20.54 U' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B2 R2 F R F2 U B2 L' D2 B2 D2 
90. 20.89 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U B' D' L' U2 F2 D2 F' L' D' U2 
91. 24.37 F' R2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 R F2 L F U B' L B' D' F D B 
92. 20.86 U' R2 B2 U B2 D L2 B2 U B2 F2 R B2 U' F U2 R B' D2 R2 F2 
93. 23.66 R' U' L U2 B D' L' U2 L2 B R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U D' L2 U F2 R2 
94. 19.57 L' R2 D2 L2 F U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F' R' D L' R2 D2 L' F' L2 
95. 20.38 D F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 F D2 B' L2 D' B2 R D L B' D2 F L 
96. 24.31 R' U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B U' F' R D' U R B 
97. 19.70 F D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 L' D' L F2 U' B' R2 D U 
98. 22.39 U F2 D2 B2 L U2 R' F2 L F' D' U2 B' U L2 B2 F U 
99. 16.59 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B U2 R2 D2 R' U F' D B F' U' R' U2 B' 
100. 18.82 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B L R2 D' F' R2 D2 R2 
101. 21.66 D B2 L F2 D2 R B2 L B2 U2 R U2 B U' R U L F2 U' F' R 
102. 15.51 L' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L' F R' B F2 D' B2 U L 
103. 19.22 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' B2 R F R D B2 L D' R2 
104. 20.26 L' U D R' F' R2 L F' U F2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 
105. 19.47 B2 R' F L' D F' D' L' D B' R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 
106. 23.62 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U' B' R B L' D2 B F2 D R D' 
107. 20.92 U' R2 B L2 B D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 F2 D' R' D2 R' U' R U' B' 
108. 24.72 F L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R' B' U2 B2 L R' U' B 
109. 24.39 U' D R2 B' L' U2 D' L' U' F R D2 L U2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 R' F' 
110. 21.20 U F R2 D L F' R' U' R' D2 F B L2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 
111. 18.64 F D2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F R2 F L B R' F' D2 L' 
112. 21.09 F' R' F B U' R' D L' R2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' 
113. 19.09 U B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R U2 F' L D2 F' R2 F L2 U' 
114. 21.83 U2 D' F2 R U' R F' L2 D' L2 B U2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 
115. 21.41 B' U2 B R2 B L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R' D L' R2 F' D2 R U2 F' D2 U 
116. 19.47 L' B2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 R' D2 L2 R' U L F D2 U B L2 D' U 
117. 14.58 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' U' F2 B U R D2 L2 U R' U B U' 
118. 25.77 B L B R2 F D' F L U' R' B U2 D2 B R2 F' U2 B2 U2 B L2 
119. 16.69 U2 B R2 B L2 B U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R D U2 L2 F L B2 U' R F' 
120. 29.74 R' F' D' L D' F B U L' F' U F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D 
121. 20.38 B D2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U' F' R' B R D U' L B2 
122. 21.54 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D L2 D2 R F L F2 D2 U 
123. 23.94 F2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 R D F L U' F2 L' D R2 F2 
124. 16.27 R U' L2 U2 D' L2 F B2 R' B2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 B2 U' R2 
125. 20.53 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F' U2 F2 U F' L D' B U2 L B' D U2 
126. 21.73 R' F L2 B R2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B L' D' F2 U2 F U B2 F D2 
127. 22.44 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 B' R D2 U' L B' D2 R2 D2 
128. 17.76 B' U2 L2 B U2 B F' D2 U2 F' D U' F' L2 D B L' U' 
129. 22.59 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 R F D U L2 F D L U R2 
130. 19.59 U' L2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' D2 R2 B' D U' B U2 R' F2 L2 
131. 23.15 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D L' D2 R' B L' B2 U F L2 
132. 26.10 L2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F U2 B2 U' R D' B2 F' U' B2 F2 U2 R' 
133. 21.30 B' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 R' U R' B2 U2 F2 R' D L 
134. 22.47 L U2 L' B2 R F2 L B2 U2 B2 R F' D' R2 B L U' B2 U2 B2 R' 
135. 21.53 L D2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' L' U' L U B2 D' B' R 
136. 20.65 B2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' U B2 F2 R U' R2 F D' L 
137. 31.53 R' B2 D L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R' B' D U F U2 L U2 R' U2 
138. 22.59 F R' F' D L' B' U' L R2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 L2 F L2 F2 R 
139. 22.46 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R D' L U B2 L2 B' R B 
140. 20.04 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R U B' D2 L' B2 F L2 R' F2 
141. 35.51 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B U' L' R2 F' L U R F2 D' 
142. 18.97 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L' D' U2 F2 R' U2 L F' U B' 
143. 21.51 L D L2 U' R' F U2 R' U R2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 
144. 22.47 F' U2 F U2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B L' F U B2 U F R U 
145. 22.21 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 B' F' R2 U F' R' U' L U2 B U F' U 
146. 21.40 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' F' U2 L2 B R2 U R D2 L' U L2 F' D B D' 
147. 26.49 L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L F L' R' B2 L' U' B2 L' B2 
148. 21.25 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 L U B L2 R B' F' L' B2 L2 
149. 32.19 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R B' D' L' D' L2 B L D'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 5, 2017)

My 4x4 times keep dropping rather consistently. Yesterday I broke. My PB like 4 times across a dozen solves or so, feels great seeing progress.

Haven't got around learning Yau yet. Watched a video to get an overview and it looks promising.

My endgame is 4BLD, like I said before, which is just starting to come along.


----------



## asacuber (Jun 5, 2017)

squan session



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-5
solves/total: 518/518

single
best: 12.93
worst: 1:13.18

mean of 3
current: 36.45 (σ = 9.37)
best: 19.98 (σ = 2.69)

avg of 5
current: 32.11 (σ = 5.08)
best: 20.62 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 12
 current: 29.07 (σ = 4.08)
best: 22.76 (σ = 2.87)

avg of 50
current: 27.54 (σ = 4.27)
best: 26.09 (σ = 5.45)

avg of 100
current: 27.41 (σ = 4.51)
best: 26.71 (σ = 4.86)

Average: 28.82 (σ = 4.75)
Mean: 29.13

Time List:
1. 21.43 (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3) 
2. 19.51 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(4, -4)/(4, -4)/(-2, -1) 
3. 40.36 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3) 
4. 31.13 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
5. 36.59 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, 1)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
6. 33.27 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -1)/(5, 0) 
7. 44.20 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4) 
8. 34.34 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -3)/(6, 0) 
9. 32.01 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
10. 1:13.18 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -5)/ 
11. 36.41 (-3, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
12. 36.56 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -5) 
13. 23.23 (4, -3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
14. 22.60 (3, -1)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
15. 39.64 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(2, 0)/(1, 0) 
16. 44.96 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -2) 
17. 31.12 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
18. 30.88 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
19. 42.28 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0) 
20. 28.84 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
21. 24.66 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4) 
22. 29.38 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
23. 28.70 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
24. 28.75 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
25. 42.14 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0) 
26. 39.29 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0) 
27. 41.23 (-2, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-2, -2) 
28. 44.01 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(5, 0) 
29. 35.62 (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3) 
30. 29.69 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0) 
31. 32.54 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
32. 25.82 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0) 
33. 31.61 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
34. 34.77 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 4)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0) 
35. 30.63 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(1, 0)/ 
36. 30.42 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-5, 0) 
37. 38.67 (-2, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2) 
38. 34.92 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -2)/ 
39. 24.41 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0) 
40. 19.10 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(1, -1)/(4, -4) 
41. 30.94 (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
42. 30.77 (4, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
43. 37.57 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
44. 27.23 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
45. 53.52 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
46. 25.74 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/ 
47. 42.28 (4, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -1) 
48. 26.77 (-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
49. 28.36 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0) 
50. 28.89 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, -4)/(6, -5)/ 
51. 34.94 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
52. 35.74 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, 0) 
53. 35.03 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
54. 30.84 (-5, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0) 
55. 30.21 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
56. 27.15 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
57. 25.71 (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/ 
58. 21.89 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0) 
59. 35.51 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
60. 34.21 (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
61. 34.28 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
62. 36.13 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -2) 
63. 34.32 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0) 
64. 42.80 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
65. 27.14 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
66. 33.54 (-2, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
67. 25.72 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0) 
68. 21.84 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
69. 34.86 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0) 
70. 25.11 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
71. 20.99 (-3, -4)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/ 
72. 33.75 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
73. 33.65 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
74. 31.12 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
75. 33.42 (3, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
76. 35.91 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0) 
77. 27.72 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -4) 
78. 27.00 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -2) 
79. 40.28 (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(2, -4)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
80. 38.20 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
81. 31.87 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
82. 31.04 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
83. 28.31 (3, -1)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4) 
84. 34.41 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(-1, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -4) 
85. 23.98 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0) 
86. 34.77 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
87. 30.12 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
88. 33.72 (4, -3)/(-1, 5)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3) 
89. 27.87 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-5, 0)/ 
90. 29.82 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
91. 28.39 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(1, 0) 
92. 46.26 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
93. 30.57 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, 6)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(1, 0)/ 
94. 38.43 (-3, 5)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4) 
95. 32.21 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
96. 26.54 (4, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
97. 26.32 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
98. 18.08 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/ 
99. 49.36 (4, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4) 
100. 30.46 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3) 
101. 32.11 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0) 
102. 37.17 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0) 
103. 35.08 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3) 
104. 35.85 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
105. 30.02 (4, 3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0) 
106. 30.09 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -1)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
107. 26.44 (3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/ 
108. 17.38 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
109. 32.10 (4, -3)/(-3, 6)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
110. 32.72 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -1) 
111. 26.84 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
112. 32.40 (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
113. 38.32 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/ 
114. 22.32 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/ 
115. 47.21 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2) 
116. 30.77 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0) 
117. 20.37 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, 1)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
118. 37.76 (-5, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(1, 0) 
119. 30.24 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(5, 0) 
120. 1:00.44 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0) 
121. 31.43 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-1, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/ 
122. 31.00 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/ 
123. 37.44 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 1)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-1, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
124. 32.91 (-3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
125. 39.86 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
126. 30.33 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
127. 25.10 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0) 
128. 27.20 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
129. 26.60 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
130. 24.69 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0) 
131. 29.17 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2) 
132. 34.33 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
133. 24.81 (1, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3) 
134. 30.87 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
135. 31.65 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -5) 
136. 20.49 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -2) 
137. 29.40 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, -2)/(4, -5)/(4, 0) 
138. 19.77 (0, -1)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
139. 27.60 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
140. 26.20 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2) 
141. 24.84 (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
142. 40.92 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-5, -2)/ 
143. 28.75 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, 0)/(1, -4) 
144. 45.76 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
145. 36.77 (4, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -1)/(2, -3)/(5, 0) 
146. 34.03 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -2)/ 
147. 40.91 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, -2)/(3, 0) 
148. 29.93 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
149. 24.67 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
150. 32.67 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
151. 32.35 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
152. 16.38 (3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
153. 26.55 (3, 2)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
154. 41.80 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(0, -4) 
155. 29.53 (3, -4)/(3, 6)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
156. 32.34 (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(6, -3)/(6, -2)/ 
157. 27.95 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(6, -1) 
158. 22.83 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
159. 32.63 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2) 
160. 33.40 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, 3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0) 
161. 31.31 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3) 
162. 34.99 (0, 5)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5)/(6, 0) 
163. 36.30 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
164. 30.89 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(5, -2)/(1, 0)/ 
165. 21.11 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -3) 
166. 27.15 (1, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
167. 34.56 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
168. 26.27 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
169. 44.85 (-3, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
170. 32.51 (4, -3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0) 
171. 26.40 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
172. 23.80 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(2, 0) 
173. 32.78 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/ 
174. 25.50 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/ 
175. 26.23 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4) 
176. 25.64 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -4) 
177. 33.58 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4) 
178. 25.42 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
179. 29.20 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -1) 
180. 28.67 (3, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2) 
181. 25.64 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, 0) 
182. 29.21 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/ 
183. 26.25 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(1, 0) 
184. 29.95 (4, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4) 
185. 25.80 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-2, -1)/(-5, 0) 
186. 24.45 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2) 
187. 28.00 (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -4) 
188. 24.77 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3) 
189. 27.25 (3, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
190. 18.10 (4, 3)/(-4, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3) 
191. 27.56 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
192. 29.35 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
193. 23.14 (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
194. 23.60 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/ 
195. 29.73 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, 0) 
196. 34.45 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
197. 29.65 (-3, 2)/(4, 1)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/ 
198. 23.69 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
199. 29.56 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -5)/ 
200. 30.15 (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(5, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
201. 38.29 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/ 
202. 30.03 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(4, 0) 
203. 28.08 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
204. 36.52 (-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -4)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
205. 24.86 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2) 
206. 33.00 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
207. 29.22 (3, 2)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -4) 
208. 32.88 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
209. 29.56 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
210. 25.29 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2) 
211. 23.89 (-3, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0) 
212. 19.93 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/ 
213. 22.94 (-2, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0) 
214. 20.82 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0) 
215. 22.14 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
216. 16.96 (-5, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0) 
217. 28.68 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
218. 31.08 (4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
219. 27.97 (3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0) 
220. 30.90 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
221. 25.37 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4)/(-5, 0) 
222. 30.87 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(4, -4)/(0, -4) 
223. 27.00 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -4) 
224. 32.85 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/ 
225. 29.24 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0) 
226. 32.64 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(2, -2) 
227. 27.57 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
228. 28.02 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3) 
229. 22.81 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/(3, -4) 
230. 30.57 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
231. 22.61 (6, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1) 
232. 28.65 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
233. 35.80 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(4, -1)/(5, 0) 
234. 26.64 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(1, -4)/ 
235. 30.57 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0) 
236. 26.41 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
237. 28.17 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, -4) 
238. 27.17 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/(4, -2) 
239. 38.76 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
240. 30.09 (-3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -4) 
241. 22.22 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, -4)/(6, -1)/(-3, -4) 
242. 32.95 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2) 
243. 27.28 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2) 
244. 25.32 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
245. 29.44 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -3)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0) 
246. 27.89 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -3) 
247. 20.36 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0) 
248. 21.56 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, -4) 
249. 37.84 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
250. 33.23 (4, 3)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
251. 22.80 (-3, -1)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0) 
252. 24.66 (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
253. 27.37 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0) 
254. 25.29 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -2) 
255. 33.41 (-3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0) 
256. 23.58 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
257. 35.30 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
258. 24.38 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0) 
259. 31.72 (3, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
260. 21.23 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0) 
261. 28.52 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -3) 
262. 28.22 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
263. 23.74 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
264. 21.27 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
265. 32.42 (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4) 
266. 27.07 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
267. 28.88 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1) 
268. 37.02 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2) 
269. 32.17 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-4, -5) 
270. 33.77 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
271. 42.28 (1, 3)/(5, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
272. 28.99 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(6, -4)/(1, -2) 
273. 19.37 (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4) 
274. 31.02 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0) 
275. 26.52 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0) 
276. 27.55 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
277. 29.34 (-3, 5)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3) 
278. 27.12 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-1, 0) 
279. 25.51 (4, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(0, -5)/(-1, -2) 
280. 25.19 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3) 
281. 40.94 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0) 
282. 29.44 (4, 3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, -3) 
283. 28.33 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0) 
284. 19.57 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(4, -2) 
285. 22.76 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
286. 24.83 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0) 
287. 37.00 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(3, 0) 
288. 29.39 (1, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
289. 27.13 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0) 
290. 23.94 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3) 
291. 31.81 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0) 
292. 28.86 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
293. 28.96 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
294. 32.04 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-4, 5)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(0, -2) 
295. 26.22 (-3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3) 
296. 23.45 (-2, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
297. 34.10 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -1)/(-4, -4) 
298. 23.92 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
299. 29.24 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2) 
300. 27.36 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
301. 24.47 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0) 
302. 19.54 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4) 
303. 30.77 (4, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
304. 33.03 (3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
305. 20.55 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0) 
306. 29.77 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -5)/ 
307. 24.82 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -5)/(-2, -2) 
308. 23.61 (4, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4) 
309. 35.21 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
310. 23.96 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4) 
311. 42.69 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(4, -1)/ 
312. 16.48 (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -2) 
313. 23.47 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/ 
314. 21.32 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-4, 0) 
315. 23.44 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
316. 26.65 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(-5, -2) 
317. 16.01 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0) 
318. 28.08 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
319. 27.27 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/ 
320. 31.22 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -4) 
321. 33.25 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
322. 23.95 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
323. 24.13 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0) 
324. 30.52 (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
325. 27.85 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
326. 31.98 (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4) 
327. 25.72 (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
328. 18.20 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
329. 29.70 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2) 
330. 40.87 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(5, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2) 
331. 19.45 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, -5)/(5, -4) 
332. 27.80 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0) 
333. 27.74 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
334. 22.19 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
335. 39.51 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
336. 31.66 (0, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
337. 29.75 (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0) 
338. 29.87 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
339. 27.33 (4, 3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -4)/(5, 0) 
340. 29.68 (3, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0) 
341. 30.87 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
342. 33.66 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(2, 0) 
343. 31.45 (4, 3)/(5, 5)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
344. 23.91 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3) 
345. 25.74 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, -1) 
346. 20.25 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(1, 0) 
347. 22.11 (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -3)/(2, -1)/ 
348. 24.46 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
349. 24.46 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -1)/ 
350. 26.50 (-3, 5)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
351. 24.46 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0) 
352. 33.12 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/ 
353. 26.03 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, -4)/ 
354. 27.66 (-3, 2)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(2, -4) 
355. 27.53 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
356. 24.01 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
357. 28.97 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -2) 
358. 29.07 (3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
359. 29.53 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
360. 26.32 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
361. 38.52 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
362. 18.91 (-3, -4)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -1) 
363. 26.30 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
364. 26.39 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
365. 23.66 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(6, -1)/ 
366. 26.89 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
367. 29.75 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
368. 19.56 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
369. 30.70 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(0, -1)/(6, -2) 
370. 30.44 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, -4) 
371. 17.72 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
372. 28.77 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/ 
373. 31.26 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
374. 31.78 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -1) 
375. 30.85 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0) 
376. 27.94 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0) 
377. 26.17 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
378. 21.30 (4, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0) 
379. 26.60 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -1)/(-3, 0)/ 
380. 24.79 (-5, 3)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/ 
381. 32.84 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
382. 35.07 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -2) 
383. 27.03 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
384. 29.60 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(4, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3) 
385. 30.83 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
386. 22.13 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, -2)/(2, 0) 
387. 22.86 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 1)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
388. 40.57 (-3, 2)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
389. 32.79 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
390. 22.02 (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
391. 22.49 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0) 
392. 39.87 (-5, 3)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
393. 27.01 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
394. 38.10 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
395. 25.04 (-3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0) 
396. 32.01 (-5, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
397. 18.89 (-3, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
398. 22.07 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, -4)/ 
399. 29.29 (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
400. 25.26 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2) 
401. 16.41 (-3, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0) 
402. 21.05 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2) 
403. 28.28 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0) 
404. 20.49 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
405. 20.31 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/ 
406. 22.08 (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
407. 24.10 (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0) 
408. 25.06 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
409. 49.38 (4, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
410. 19.79 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/ 
411. 24.57 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/ 
412. 31.26 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(4, -2)/ 
413. 36.30 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -4) 
414. 32.72 (3, -1)/(6, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2) 
415. 27.78 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
416. 35.98 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
417. 25.94 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4) 
418. 20.98 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3) 
419. 22.86 (-5, -3)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
420. 18.85 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
421. 23.76 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
422. 25.12 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
423. 37.68 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
424. 24.19 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4) 
425. 45.44 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5) 
426. 23.85 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(-4, -5)/(4, -4)/ 
427. 28.18 (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2) 
428. 35.18 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, -2)/ 
429. 28.90 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -5)/(4, 0) 
430. 25.49 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -2)/ 
431. 24.11 (1, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(2, -2)/(-5, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3) 
432. 31.48 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
433. 12.93 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 4)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
434. 35.83 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0) 
435. 41.75 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
436. 13.22 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0) 
437. 21.45 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
438. 35.84 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -3)/(3, -5) 
439. 20.49 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -1)/(4, -2)/(6, 0) 
440. 24.17 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4) 
441. 31.85 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2) 
442. 21.84 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(-2, -2) 
443. 25.81 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4) 
444. 29.43 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
445. 18.50 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
446. 20.61 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(6, -1) 
447. 33.04 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0) 
448. 21.07 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0) 
449. 21.36 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(3, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
450. 26.22 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -5)/(5, 0)/(-5, -4)/(5, 0)/ 
451. 31.49 (-2, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
452. 35.66 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
453. 25.79 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4) 
454. 29.25 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -4) 
455. 25.87 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0) 
456. 29.45 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
457. 31.35 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, -1)/(1, -1)/(6, -4)/ 
458. 25.47 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
459. 24.72 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -5) 
460. 28.38 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0) 
461. 24.08 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(0, -5) 
462. 32.08 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, -5) 
463. 31.45 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
464. 26.81 (3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, -3) 
465. 30.63 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(4, -4)/(0, -2) 
466. 24.09 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
467. 27.45 (3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
468. 30.46 (4, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
469. 26.87 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
470. 20.84 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4) 
471. 21.99 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
472. 28.00 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(5, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
473. 29.57 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
474. 16.67 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -4) 
475. 21.12 (3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(2, -4)/ 
476. 30.11 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
477. 30.64 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0) 
478. 32.39 (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/ 
479. 32.46 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-5, -4)/(5, 0)/(5, -5)/ 
480. 28.13 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
481. 33.97 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
482. 20.68 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
483. 19.80 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/ 
484. 25.01 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(3, 0) 
485. 21.38 (3, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -5) 
486. 34.06 (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4) 
487. 22.80 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(4, 0) 
488. 28.30 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
489. 21.04 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -5)/(6, 0) 
490. 39.31 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(1, -2)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/ 
491. 24.63 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
492. 27.21 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -5) 
493. 39.63 (-2, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
494. 29.52 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2) 
495. 23.62 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
496. 25.30 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
497. 28.03 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2) 
498. 28.19 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0) 
499. 31.15 (-2, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1) 
500. 30.50 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, -2) 
501. 30.91 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(6, 3)/(6, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(4, -4)/(-2, -4)/ 
502. 27.22 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
503. 27.38 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, -3)/(6, -3) 
504. 21.63 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0) 
505. 20.81 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4) 
506. 34.62 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0) 
507. 29.17 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, -5)/(2, 0) 
508. 31.94 (4, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
509. 29.54 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0) 
510. 29.56 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
511. 25.63 (-2, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0) 
512. 22.92 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-2, -2) 
513. 25.59 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(5, 0)/(0, -5) 
514. 21.54 (-3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
515. 32.54 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/ 
516. 26.82 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0) 
517. 45.54 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
518. 36.96 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 5, 2017)

Finally broke 200+ ZBLLs

Not even halfway there lol


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Finally broke 200+ ZBLLs
> 
> Not even halfway there lol


I decided that I am not allowed to learn ZBLL until I know at least 3style corners and get a successful 4bld attempt. That way I am not pouring all my time into 3x3 since I want to work on my bld events... or I could work on ZBLD instead of 3 style for now


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 5, 2017)

35.8 4x4 ao5
37.9 ao12

Beat previous pbs by ~1 second immediately after restickering and setting up my wuque wtf


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 5, 2017)

FINALLY sub 20 on 3x3


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 5, 2017)

Gigaminx 13:07.37


----------



## Torch (Jun 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-5
avg of 5: 30.31

Time List:
1. (26.38) B U' F2 U' R L2 F2 L' B D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D R
2. 28.07 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D U2 B2 L F D U2 R' B' D F L' U2
3. 32.94 L' D' R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L U2 F R2 U L' F U2
4. (34.11) B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D U F2 U R2 B' R2 F' D R U F L B U
5. 29.91 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 U L' F L' B L' F U' R2

Stickerless mass produced GTS2M is REALLY good for Feet


----------



## 1973486 (Jun 6, 2017)

Torch said:


> Stickerless mass produced GTS2M is REALLY good for Feet



Should probably get one despite the fact I solve almost completely differently to you, been considering getting one anyway...


----------



## Meow (Jun 6, 2017)

Really awesome 3x3 session today.
PB ao50 and ao100



Spoiler: 7.36 ao100 including 7.04 ao50



Average: 7.36
Best: 5.38
Worst: 10.82
Mean: 7.40
Standard Deviation: 0.94

1: 6.73 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R D U F' L' D' B' L2 R' U'
2: 6.45 D L2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' F' L U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L R
3: 6.53 F D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B L F L' B F' R D F2 D'
4: 6.56 R' U' R' F L' U' F2 L' F' D F U2 F' R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B' U2
5: 7.86 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 L' U' F2 D B L R F L' D'
6: (10.82) L2 B D R D2 B' U' R2 U2 F' U L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 B2 L2
7: 7.78 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U B' L' R' U' L D U' R' F' L' U'
8: 9.51 B' L2 B L2 B' U2 B R2 F2 D2 B' D F2 L F2 U' L F' R D2 F
9: 8.85 F D' L U' R' F' B2 D R' B U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U
10: 7.43 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D B' U' F2 D B2 D U B' L' U
11: 6.88 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 U2 F' L D' U R' D' U' L U'
12: 9.38 R' L' U B' R2 L2 F2 U L F L' F2 L' B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 R' D2
13: 9.40 R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 U L B L2 B2 D' F U R
14: 8.03 L U2 R' F2 D2 F' U R2 U F L2 F R2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 R2
15: 7.26 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 L' D2 L' B R2 D L' F' D2 F R' U2
16: 8.00 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R D2 F U B' U L R
17: 7.43 B2 F2 L B2 R B2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 B' R' F L' B' F' U B' U
18: 6.76 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 R D' L D2 U' B' F L B' U2 R2
19: 8.14 D2 R' U2 L2 D L U' L2 F' L B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F U2 F'
20: 8.46 D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' L B2 R2 F L' B U R B2 F
21: 8.49 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U B L' R' U R U B' L' R2
22: 7.60 L' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' B' U' F L R D L2 F2
23: 8.36 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F L' D B F L' B' D2 U2
24: 7.25 D B' U' L' U' L D F B U F2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 D2 B2 R2
25: 5.93 U2 F D2 F R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' L U R2 B D' B D' L2 F
26: 7.40 U2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L' B' L D2 F' U L D2
27: 6.58 U B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R B' D R' F2 R2 U B' R2 D
28: 6.10 L F2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 R U2 L2 D2 B' D' L' F' R' U' B R' D2 R
29: 6.10 D' F L' U2 F B2 D2 B R' F2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' D'
30: 6.47 R' L2 F' L D' L2 F2 D2 L B' U2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R
31: 7.40 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B R U2 L D' U F' L B U2
32: 6.96 R2 D L2 B2 D' U' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R' F' L' D U2 R U2 B' L' B2 F2
33: 5.73 F2 D2 F' B U' R2 B' U' L D B2 R2 F2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 L2 B' L2
34: 7.60 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F' U2 R B2 R' B2 F2 D L
35: 7.43 L2 F L2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 D L B U' B' D F' R U2
36: 6.03 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U L D' U2 B R D' B2 L' R
37: 7.23 L B R U2 L2 U' R U2 R2 D B U2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F D2
38: 7.90 B L2 F D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L2 F' L' D2 B' D L D' U L2 B2
39: 6.48 F2 D2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 R D2 R2 D2 B D2 R' F2
40: 7.86 D' L F2 L2 B R2 F' D' L U2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 L2 F2
41: 6.87 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' B U' B F U2 L' D' U2 B2 F
42: 7.56 R2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 F D2 B2 U2 R' D U B' R2 B2 U2 R F2 R
43: (5.38) B' L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L F' R2 F' D2 F L' D' B' F'
44: 6.68 D' F2 R L U' D F2 L B2 R' U2 F U2 F' B' U2 D2 L2 D2 F'
45: 7.71 R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R D2 L U2 B U' F' D' U' R U
46: 6.95 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R B' U L U' R2 D B' U' L
47: 5.88 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R B' F' D' R' U R2 B' U L2
48: 6.65 U R2 B2 D B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 R' U R2 B' L' B' F' U2 R B2
49: 6.95 D B' U2 F D' B' U R F' R' F' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 B' D2 F'
50: 6.71 B2 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D U L' U2 F R D2 L' F' D B F' R'
51: 7.23 F' D F2 L D2 B' R' F' U D R U2 D2 R U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2
52: 5.95 U2 B' D2 B2 F R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 R F' D' U' F' R D L B D'
53: 7.10 U2 R U2 L F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 U2
54: 6.71 F2 R D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 R D2 U2 F L D' U' B U2 F' L' D2 F'
55: 7.96 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' F' D R2 F' L F' D U2 B D2
56: 7.63 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B' F L' R U2 L2 F U'
57: 7.13 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R U L F' L D2 B' U F D2 U'
58: 6.96 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' F' D L2 U F D2 B2 L D' R
59: 7.00 F' R2 B' R2 U2 B U2 F U2 F U2 L D' U L' D2 F2 D' B2 L' R'
60: 7.63 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 U B2 L' U2 F R2 B R' U' R' D U2
61: 6.87 U2 L2 D2 R D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R B' R' U' L B2 D F2 D2 L U'
62: 7.11 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L' U B D L' U' L2 F' U2 R
63: 7.98 F L2 F' D' F' R' F' L2 B' U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R U2
64: 7.67 D' F' D2 F' B2 R2 L2 U F D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 L B2 L'
65: 8.78 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' L2 R' U' B' R2 U2 R' B' D R' D
66: 7.39 D L2 F B D2 L2 D L' U2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D'
67: 8.20 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 F' L B2 L D R' U' B U L'
68: 9.51 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 L2 F U B U' B' F D2 R2 D B
69: 5.95 R U2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' F R2 F2 D' B' R2 U' L R2
70: 6.85 B' U2 F B R' D2 F B2 D' R2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R2
71: 6.76 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D L F' U R' B' L' D F L' F
72: 7.80 B2 L B2 R' B2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 L2 U' B F' L B U2 B' D F' L
73: 7.27 R2 D2 L B2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' R U L2 R' B' D' R' U F'
74: 8.86 U' L U R F' R2 D2 B2 U' R F2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2
75: 6.48 B2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' R' F L2 F' D B D2 L R2
76: 7.92 B' R' L' D' F D B2 U' R' D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 D2
77: 8.59 F D2 L2 F D2 F R2 B R2 U2 B D U' L U' F' L2 R F' L' B'
78: 6.76 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 U' B2 F2 R F' L' D L2 U2 R B U2 F2
79: 7.40 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F' L D R2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 B'
80: 7.50 L B U' F2 U2 L2 B' L2 D' L' D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D'
81: 7.63 L B' D2 F' L F U' B U D F2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 B L2 U2 F'
82: 8.45 R' L F' L B' R2 U L D' B U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 D2
83: 7.20 D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 F D2 U2 F2 U F' L2 R D2 R
84: 8.72 D2 L R2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F D2 R' F U' L' D' F2 L' R'
85: 6.80 F2 R2 D U R2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 F' R F2 U' B U2 F2 L2 U F2
86: 6.46 R2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' L B U2 B' R' D' U2 F' R' F'
87: 7.70 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F L2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F L U2 R'
88: 8.40 B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D U' R' D2 F' U2 B2 D' B' F2 U' L U
89: 6.83 L' F' U' D B' U2 B2 R' B2 D L2 F U2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 R2 L2
90: 8.88 B' D B' R' D' L' F' L2 D' F' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' D' L2
91: 6.16 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F L D R2 F L B F R' U'
92: 6.88 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 F R' D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' L' U
93: 8.05 U B2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R B' L R B2 U' L2 R2 F2
94: 8.03 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' U L' B U' L U L' B R2
95: 7.03 D R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' F L F2 L' B' L2 R2
96: 8.48 D2 B' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 F2 U' L2 R' U F2 U' B F R' D
97: 7.23 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B D' R U R' B' D L' D' L'
98: 6.73 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B L2 D' R2 B R' U' F' R' U' F' U'
99: 7.90  U' F2 U B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F D F2 D' L' F' R B' L' U R2
100: 6.86 B L' U F' L D' B' R2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B



Had a lot of pll skips/ zbll in the session. Best ao5 was 6.26(Solves 25-29). Also had a 6.50 ao5 w/counting 5.88(solves 43-47).

About 50 solves later, I got a 4.48 fullstep but unfortunately it was a misscramble. Here is the reconstruction though. 
scramble- B R U' R U' F' U2 B L' D2 B D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2
mis scramble- B R U' R' U' F' U2 B L' D2 B D2 F' R2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2
messed up the fourth move.
L' F2// cross
R U' R' R' U R// first pair 
U L U' L'// second pair
R U' R' L' U L// third pair
R U R' U R U R'// fourth pair 
U' R2 D' Rw U2 Rw' D R U2 R U'// ZBLL
36 moves/ 4.48 = 8.03 tps


----------



## Torch (Jun 6, 2017)

35.71 Feet ao50 and 36.68 ao100. Huge meltdown at the end of the ao100, and even the ao50 had some bad solves counting. I think I can easily average 33-34 within a week.




1973486 said:


> Should probably get one despite the fact I solve almost completely differently to you, been considering getting one anyway...



By the way, I discovered that solving on carpet doesn't suck as much as I thought (my comp last weekend was on carpet).


----------



## 1973486 (Jun 6, 2017)

Torch said:


> By the way, I discovered that solving on carpet doesn't suck as much as I thought (my comp last weekend was on carpet).



And I discovered that solving on hard floor doesn't suck as much as I thought...


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 6, 2017)

Sub-6×6×6 average of 6 on 6×6×6 on, well, look at today's date. (also a PB ao5 by ~15 seconds)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-6
solves/total: 6/6

avg of 5
current: 3:28.81 (σ = 2.40)
best: 3:28.81 (σ = 2.40)

Average: 3:30.23 (σ = 3.46)
Mean: 3:31.21

Time List:
1. 3:41.83 B 3f2 r u D' d' 3r 3f2 U2 u2 d2 3u2 L 3f 3u2 f2 B2 U d2 b B 3f' F 3r2 b 3u2 B b2 l2 3f2 3r r2 D2 b' f' d l' D' l2 u B L2 d2 f' D 3f' d' U' 3f2 d B2 f2 b2 d l2 D2 f' l2 3f l2 R 3r' B2 L' D2 d2 R2 d 3r r2 f' F2 l 3r' d2 L2 r' B' r' u2
2. 3:30.42 3f f F' D b D2 3r' l' U r2 3u L 3r2 d F' b B' D B2 r B l u' b' r2 R2 3u L D2 d' 3u2 R' L' u' 3r' R2 u2 F 3u D d f' u2 D r' f' U2 d 3r f L f D2 B2 r u2 3u F2 D' R' B' f' l' u2 F2 u' B D2 R2 3u' b' U2 u 3r' f D' f' B' L' r'
3. 3:26.04 u' b2 L' l2 B' D d b' L 3u r2 3u2 l2 R2 3f2 b2 D2 U' b l B' 3r' d 3u F B D2 3f u' r' b B2 R2 3f2 F u b F2 U R' U 3f r' L2 l2 b' f2 L2 R B2 r' U' R' D2 L d2 L' d f' D' R' u' R2 3u2 F' R' u 3u' l 3f2 f b 3u' 3f' f' 3u' F f' b' 3u'
4. 3:29.94 3f' U' u' d' f2 u2 L2 d' l 3r d' f L2 d U2 3u' l R b' D l' D f 3f' L2 U' 3f R' F u 3u' l r U2 R b' B R2 f' 3f2 L b2 B 3u2 L' F' d2 3f2 3u D2 3r R' r 3f2 F 3r2 f2 3r' L u' 3u' R2 D L2 3u2 L 3u' F' R b2 L2 R D b2 3f' B2 L2 b' u F'
5. 3:24.47 B d2 u' 3u 3r b2 f r2 f u' 3u2 R u2 R2 3r' B' d2 F B 3r' u d2 R' B' b l' F' D' B2 r' 3f 3u2 L u R 3u F' l2 r' F B2 L 3r b2 L' D F' D2 b2 r' b2 r f 3u2 B2 3r F u R2 U l2 B2 d l 3u l2 R 3f2 f F' d 3f u' L l 3r r 3f2 d F2
6. 3:34.51 f b' 3f2 R' D' b D2 f' D2 3u' d b L2 f u2 3f2 b 3u' 3r r' 3f' F2 R' u l' B2 R2 U' 3r2 f' b2 U D' 3u 3r2 R' L u L2 3r2 B2 3r F' f2 B2 u D 3r r 3f R' 3u L f2 3u' F2 3f D 3f2 3r2 u' 3f' r l' U' d f2 3f2 B2 l2 U' d F2 3f2 l' F 3f2 d2 l U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 6, 2017)

36.85 4x4 ao12, pure sub-40 too, wtf


----------



## Torch (Jun 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-6
avg of 50: 34.61



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 37.16 B D' B2 F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B' U L' B2 D L' B' D2 R
2. 33.52 F2 D U2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 R' D B' R' D F' D' U
3. 33.46 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F U2 R' D L2 D2 B F'
4. 37.57 R F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L B' U B' F R' B R2 U'
5. 32.50 B F2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 U L2 U F2 R U' L2 D' L B2 L B' L'
6. 31.71 R L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 B L' U2 L B' U B' F2 R'
7. 35.88 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 F' D' R D2 B' L' U L R F' L
8. 32.68 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 F' R D' U' L R B R D2 F'
9. (46.67) U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D B U' R' D' B' F' R2 D R U
10. 36.17 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 B' D R D2 U2 R' D' U' B F
11. 35.19 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U B' R D2 B2 F D' R F' D'
12. 29.48 D' R2 U2 R2 F U2 B D2 F' L2 D R U2 B' U2 L' D F' R'
13. 39.62 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' L' B' L R' D L' B2 F2 L2 F'
14. (40.58) F' D L F R' F D B' U' F D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B2 D2
15. 36.41 B F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 B D L' B2 F' U' L' D B'
16. 33.90 F' D L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' R F' L2 D' L' U2 F U' B'
17. 33.46 U R2 F' D2 F' D2 B L2 B F2 U2 B L D2 R' D' F' D R B L'
18. 36.29+ L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R F' U R2 D B F U'
19. 32.31 F D L B' L' F' L' D' F' U2 F2 B2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' L'
20. (28.59) F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 R D2 F2 D F' L' D2 B' D2 B' D L F2
21. 34.00 R2 D2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D' B' U2 B F2 R' U' F' R U2
22. 32.86 U' F2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U R' F' L2 F2 U' F D F' R2 D2
23. 36.83 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B' D L R' F D L2 D U L
24. 33.09 R' U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 F' L' R2 B2 R U' R2 D2 B
25. 34.89 F' R2 D2 B' F2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' R' D2 R' D2 R2 D' F2 R F' L
26. 35.57 L2 U R' D' L' U L B' L D2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2
27. (24.63) D R2 U B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F L' U R' D' F R2 U' R2 U'
28. 39.58 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B' F L R2 B U2 B2 L R2 F'
29. 38.36 D' B D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R U' F' L2 B2 U L2 U' R
30. 35.31 U B L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 L B' U' R U2 F R D'
31. 31.37 B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F' D F2 R' B' D2 B F2 D2
32. 35.42 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 D B2 R2 U L' U' L2 R' F' U R F
33. 34.92 L2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 F2 R' D B L2 D2 F2 L U' R U
34. 36.96 L' B2 R' B U2 R2 U' B2 R' L2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 B2
35. 34.19 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F U2 L' U' R D L F' R' B2 D'
36. 38.49 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 F D2 F' D R2 B' F L' R F' L U2
37. 30.57 B2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 D' F' D L F' U L2 B' L' B F'
38. 31.25 U' R F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 B2 R U F' D L' U F' D
39. 35.07 L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 R U L D B' R' U' R B2 U'
40. 33.73 B2 R B' D' R F U F U2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D L'
41. 35.83 D' L2 D2 B' D2 F' L D' B' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2
42. 35.11 L2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F L' B F R2 U L' B' F'
43. 34.65 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L U2 D F2 L2 B L2 U' R B2 D2 F'
44. (40.91) B U' B R L U2 R U' L' U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' U2
45. 36.83 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 B L' B2 D' B L2 U F' L2 F' R'
46. 33.20 D R2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F' L R F' R2 D' F U' B'
47. 31.08 U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 F2 D' R' U R2 U' F U2 F2 L' F2
48. 31.43 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F R' U' F L' R2 U F2 L2 R' U2
49. 34.99 L B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L D2 L' R D2 B' L U' L' R D' F' L' D B'
50. (27.42) L2 D F' R F2 B U B' L' R2 U F2 U D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2



I can actually feel myself improving in real time, it's really cool!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 6, 2017)

Torch said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-6
> avg of 50: 34.61
> 
> 
> ...


Feet or 3bld? I am guessing feet


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Feet or 3bld? I am guessing feet



Is this a real question? I'm pretty sure no one has a 3BLD avg of 50.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 6, 2017)

First sub50 on mega, 49.83. Except the LL (Pi Jb) it wasnt too lucky either just super smooth.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 6, 2017)

Broke my 3x3x3 PB single after nearly two years: 6.51 -> 6.36


Spoiler: Video


----------



## RWL (Jun 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-6
avg of 12: 8.744

Time List:
1. 9.704 R' U2 F' U2 F' R' F' R2 U' R F U2 R F' R F R U' F' R2 F R2 F' R U' 
2. (5.985) F' U' R' F R' F' U2 R' U2 F U2 R U' R' U R2 U R F' R2 U2 R2 U' F R2 
3. 8.449 R U' R' F2 U' F R' F' R' F' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U R' F' 
4. 6.765 U2 R U' F R' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' F' U' F' R2 U' F2 U' F' U R F2 U2 R' 
5. (11.584) F' U2 R F2 U R' U2 R U F2 R' F2 U F U' F R F U R' U R F U' F2 
6. 8.592 R U' F2 U' R U' F' U' R U2 R U R2 F R F2 U F2 U R F R F2 R' U 
7. 8.038 R' U F' U R2 U' F2 U' R F' R2 F2 R U2 R F' R' U F2 U F R2 U' R U' 
8. 9.352 R' F' R2 F2 U' F U2 F' U2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F R F2 U' R F U' R F' 
9. 10.976 U R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 U2 F R U' R F' U2 R U F R' F U R F2 U F R' 
10. 9.072 F' U2 F' R2 F R' F' R' F2 R' U2 F2 R F' R' U F U2 F U R' U R2 U' R 
11. 8.592 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 F' R F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' F R F U F2 R' U' F' 
12. 7.895 F U' R' U' F R' F' R' F' R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 F R' F R2 U


Pretty sure this is 3x3 with 2x2x2 bandaged block uwr average of 12. Not sure where else to post it.
My WCA is Roger Lightbody III and my youtube is RWL3


----------



## Cale S (Jun 6, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Is this a real question? I'm pretty sure no one has a 3BLD avg of 50.



Jake Klassen has an avg100


----------



## Cale S (Jun 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-6
avg of 5: 8.00

Time List:
1. 8.17 B2 F2 R F2 L' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D F' D2 B' L D2 B2 R2 U' L 
2. (11.71) L2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 B R F2 R' B' L' F D L U' F 
3. 8.61 D' F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 B L U2 B2 L' B D' F' U' 
4. (7.06) D' U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B L B2 F2 U B U2 F D2 
5. 7.21 F2 D2 L' F R' D B2 U2 D F' R2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 B D2 B R2


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 6, 2017)

Another 13.11 Ao100 lol
But oh baby a triple
Sub-10's: 3
1. 9.60 L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 U' L2 D' U' B' D2 R2 U L' B U' B2 L' D (Solve #19)
2. 9.89 R2 U R B L' D' R L2 F' U D2 L2 F D2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 F (Solve #41)
3. 9.63 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 U2 R B' F2 R' U' R' B2 R' F' L R' (Solve #59)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 7, 2017)

54.08 Megaminx PB single

Sub-55 yee


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 7, 2017)

my 1000th official solve (not counting DNFs) was this weekend, a pretty terrible 4/7 28:53 MBLD
but still 1000 is pretty cool


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 7, 2017)

Sub-3 666 single lol (edge pairing parity + OLL parity)

2:54.58 3r' 3f2 d' r2 b2 l' B d2 3f2 B f' 3u' r2 3r2 l2 U' D L2 u' f' 3f2 D2 f2 l 3r2 u' 3r' f B2 r B2 3u B2 R L' 3u' R 3f2 B d2 b' 3r2 f' R2 l2 3f B f' u B U 3u' L b2 u' B' u' D' R F2 u 3f' R2 F2 R2 3u d F2 u' l L2 B F' d r' f2 b2 R' F2 L'

(meanwhile, yesterday I broke my 444 single, but my average got worse by like two seconds, so whatever)

Edit: and suddenly sub-3:20 ao5 + sub-3:30 ao12 when I only had a sub-3:40 ao5 yesterday. (??)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-7
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2:54.58
worst: 4:52.57

mean of 3
current: 3:20.74 (σ = 3.68)
best: 3:11.88 (σ = 16.03)

avg of 5
current: 3:20.74 (σ = 3.68)
best: 3:17.90 (σ = 3.91)

avg of 12
current: 3:29.90 (σ = 12.08)
best: 3:29.90 (σ = 12.08)

Average: 3:29.90 (σ = 12.08)
Mean: 3:33.84

Time List:
1. 3:44.73 b' F2 U 3f F' 3r' F' D r f L' 3r' 3f' b f d' 3f2 f l d2 R 3r F b' l 3u 3r2 f' 3r U' F 3f' r' l D2 F2 u 3u' f2 R D' R L 3f l 3u f2 b2 3r' U2 3f f d2 D2 B' 3r' U' F f2 3f 3r2 b U u2 L' B U' 3u' b' F' r d 3u' U2 F L2 r' d' F2 u2
2. 3:26.05 b F2 D2 F2 r2 R D R' 3r2 u R' B' L' 3u' F U2 r2 d2 3f2 B b d 3u 3f U2 3f F' f2 d2 3f2 U 3u r2 l2 f 3f' b' u l L u2 r L2 l' 3f R D' d' r d r2 u r u' d2 r2 f B b' 3r R' l D' 3r B l2 B2 d2 b f B2 R2 f b' 3u d' F b2 R' F
3. 4:52.57[parityderp] d2 r2 R u2 r2 3f d' u2 l 3f2 f b2 L2 r' u 3r2 F R D2 3u' b u2 D 3u2 3f2 f2 B2 l' D r' 3u' U R2 F2 B2 r2 u U 3u2 3f' F' R2 b D L2 b' u2 R2 b2 U' f2 3r F L D2 B' F D' L' 3u D' 3r' F2 B R B2 3u' r f' u U r U2 d2 F f R2 3r' 3f u2
4. 3:38.95 l R2 3u2 f2 3u b' f R2 F 3u' 3f2 D' 3f' F2 R2 L F2 u' 3f2 D2 u2 3f' 3r L' 3u 3f' b' 3u' F2 d l b2 B' 3r2 3f' l2 B' U2 R2 3u2 B l' U' 3u2 B 3r l' F2 d f u 3u 3f2 r u2 l d F2 B2 d' D2 u2 F2 f2 l L U d2 r 3u2 D' 3f2 f 3u2 R2 D2 U2 3r' F D
5. 3:51.23 3r' F' r2 l B b2 r2 L' 3u' d' 3r' 3f' l' 3r' B2 3r2 d2 l' L F2 u U2 3u2 3f2 U2 D2 B' r F2 f' U' L2 l' f2 U' l2 b' B' u 3f2 l' 3u2 F f r' R 3r U2 3r b2 L u' b2 F2 B' f R' U' d' 3u2 D2 L2 f2 U' 3r2 d2 F' R' u' 3u' R F2 b' R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L
6. 3:34.68 B' U2 3u 3r2 U 3f d F b' L2 3u u2 d2 3f' l2 R2 D2 f' U f' 3f u f' b2 3u2 U2 l 3f' 3r2 3u l' U F2 3u2 3r2 U 3f f r2 R B' 3r' u2 L 3r2 f2 D' 3u R2 B' R' u' f' F u' R' f L D2 d2 u2 l2 3f' u' 3r 3u2 U' r2 3u d' 3f2 b 3u2 F' u r2 F r2 f u'
7. 2:54.58 3r' 3f2 d' r2 b2 l' B d2 3f2 B f' 3u' r2 3r2 l2 U' D L2 u' f' 3f2 D2 f2 l 3r2 u' 3r' f B2 r B2 3u B2 R L' 3u' R 3f2 B d2 b' 3r2 f' R2 l2 3f B f' u B U 3u' L b2 u' B' u' D' R F2 u 3f' R2 F2 R2 3u d F2 u' l L2 B F' d r' f2 b2 R' F2 L'
8. 3:26.22 f 3r2 u2 d2 r2 b D2 L' B2 L2 3u2 f l2 3r d2 F2 b' 3f2 u2 3u' 3r 3f' L' D' U2 R' F' l2 d l2 3f' 3u2 L2 3u2 B2 3r' u B' r2 D' 3r' u' 3r l2 3f' d2 L2 3f2 r' d2 3u2 R d2 B2 3f2 F2 3r d f2 3r' 3f b' u L' D2 L2 D' B' l2 F' B' U2 3f 3u2 D L' 3u' f D u
9. 3:14.84 3f2 d F' r D2 d' f' l' F' r 3f' U' b2 L' F' R u' 3r' f2 B D b' l' r U' B' F' d2 f b2 D2 3u' U l r2 F r F' r 3f' d R U' L' l u2 l L f' l' U 3r2 3f2 D2 R' f' l 3r R' 3u' D2 3r' R2 L F' B 3u' D r2 3f d2 r2 R f2 B2 L' b2 D 3r' u2
10. 3:16.54 l2 f U' l' R f' r2 d B2 b2 3f' l u' B' R' D' F2 l F' B' D l 3r' L' U' d 3r 3u U' l' d2 3r' d B2 d 3r' d2 u 3u 3f' L' R' f2 r d2 u' 3f 3u' f2 l' d D 3r' f2 F' u d' U' B2 L' f U' 3r2 D' F' u2 R F' b2 f' B' U' B' r l 3f' l F' B r
11. 3:22.30 D2 3r f U2 l' f2 3r2 U' f' 3f2 3r B2 l2 f' L' 3f2 u' 3r2 u' 3r' 3u' l2 D' u' U2 F' r2 3r' d2 r2 U' R2 D 3f' F2 3u b F' U' u D2 L' 3r' l 3u2 b2 U2 3f d' B' d 3f D u2 l B2 l' b' l2 3r d2 u2 L' R2 f D U 3f D U B' L R2 3u' f' D' F' l2 D 3u2
12. 3:23.38 f2 d 3r' R' L' u2 3r l R' d 3f2 d' D2 3r2 3f' 3u' f' 3r' B' F R L2 b2 F2 3u' f' 3f' B' F' L 3r2 D' d F2 r b D' U2 F2 B' 3f2 D 3f u2 B' 3u 3r r2 U' d' l2 D' f' b R 3r f2 l2 F' u 3u f' d2 U r L' u R' d' b' L' b' u2 b' B R' 3f D U2 B'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 7, 2017)

30.47 4x4 PB single with pll parity on cam, also the avg is pretty fast too


----------



## Torch (Jun 7, 2017)

1:12 5x5 single with Yau5

aaaaaaa I don't know which method to use again


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 7, 2017)

I am now ranked #1 in the world for FMC mean with no podium. So I guess that's an accomplishment, but also RIP


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 7, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> I am now ranked #1 in the world for FMC mean with no podium. So I guess that's an accomplishment, but also RIP


Wait what do you mean? Lowest moves without getting into a podium?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 7, 2017)

39.86, 39.89, (36.90), (40.46), 39.80= 39.85 ao5

Consistency is key


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Wait what do you mean? Lowest moves without getting into a podium?



It means I have the best FMC mean obtained in a competition without actually podiuming in that competition, or in any competition for that event


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Gigaminx 13:07.37


12:04.18, moving on up


----------



## asacuber (Jun 8, 2017)

3x3 session



Spoiler: 3x3 session



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-8
solves/total: 1462/1462

single
best: 6.89
worst: 20.37

mean of 3
current: 14.50 (σ = 2.66)
best: 9.04 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 5
current: 13.11 (σ = 2.48)
best: 9.42 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 12.33 (σ = 1.81)
best: 10.24 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 50
current: 12.33 (σ = 1.36)
best: 11.00 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 100
current: 12.05 (σ = 1.32)
best: 11.29 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 1000
current: 11.84 (σ = 1.37)
best: 11.83 (σ = 1.36)

Average: 11.91 (σ = 1.36)
Mean: 11.98

Time List:
1. 11.55 F2 D' L B' U' R' D' L U B' L' D2 R F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L 
2. 10.68 L2 D2 R L D' F' L B2 U D2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 L F2 D2 L' B2 
3. 12.03 U L2 F2 B R D' B2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 D2 
4. 12.88 B U2 R F2 R' U2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 R' D B2 U F2 R2 B2 R F' 
5. 12.02 B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 L D2 L D2 L2 D' F' R2 U2 L' D2 R F' L2 U' 
6. 10.28 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 B' U B2 R' B U L' D B F' 
7. 11.45 R2 U' L2 D R2 B L F U' L2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L 
8. 11.95 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 D U R2 F L2 D2 R' D F' U2 R' B2 R 
9. 11.74 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B' L U2 R' B' F D' B2 R D2 
10. 12.20 F2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 D2 U R2 U' F' R B R2 U L2 U2 F R' B 
11. 9.78 R2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 D L B' R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 F U2 L 
12. 13.43 L R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B U' B U2 F' R D' R2 B 
13. 9.74 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' B' 
14. 13.16 D L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R D B2 D' L D' L2 B' L' D2 
15. 14.99 B2 D' B' R' U' F U2 R' F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L' 
16. 12.02 L F2 U R' D L' D2 B L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F 
17. 16.24 B L2 F D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 U2 L' B R2 U L U' F2 L F U' 
18. 11.73 L U' B U' F2 D R2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 R U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 
19. 11.28 F' B2 R' U2 L D2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F D U B D2 B' L U 
20. 11.40 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 L' D2 B' R2 U' R2 U2 F R' U' R 
21. 12.14 R L F2 U2 B R2 U' R' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 D' B2 U F2 B 
22. 9.97 F2 L2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B U2 D' L' U' F' L2 F U2 F' 
23. 8.96 U' L B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 U2 B R' U2 L D F U F 
24. 9.45 D L2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B' L2 R' D F2 L' F2 U2 B' R' 
25. 11.00 U L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R D L' F R2 D R' B2 U2 
26. 11.13 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D' U R2 F' L2 B' U R2 B2 L' R B' D' 
27. 17.48 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U L2 R2 D B L' R' B D' B2 U L F' D' 
28. 12.07 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F' L2 D2 R U2 L' U' L B2 D 
29. 12.90 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' D F2 L2 U2 
30. 12.15 L' B' R' B D' R2 U' F U2 L B2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B' 
31. 11.14 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D R2 F D' L' R' B L' R2 F2 R' B2 
32. 10.56 F' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 L' U' B' R2 D L2 F D' L2 R 
33. 13.33 R U2 R' U2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D B L2 R' F' U2 F2 D B2 R' 
34. 10.34 B R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F D F' U' R' B U' F' R F2 R2 
35. 14.43 B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F R' D L' D U2 
36. 12.53 R F' L F U F D L B F2 U D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R 
37. 11.90 D2 B2 U2 L D R2 U R' F2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 B2 R2 D' 
38. 10.32 R2 U' B2 L' U D F B R F2 R2 U2 L U2 R D2 R' D2 R' D 
39. 12.29 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 R B L2 R' U B2 L F D U2 
40. 15.25 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 R' B U' L' U2 L2 D2 U F 
41. 13.44 U' D2 F2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 D' U R' F' D2 L B2 D2 R' 
42. 12.43 D R2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R U2 B L' D' B' U L D U 
43. 10.39 U2 R2 B D2 R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F2 D L D F' D2 L F D B R' 
44. 10.85 F' U' F L' F' D R2 F U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D' 
45. 12.71 R' U F' U R D B' R F' U2 L F2 B2 R F2 L F2 B2 U2 R2 
46. 10.50 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L B2 D2 B2 D' B' L R U L' F2 U' L R' 
47. 14.56 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 F R' B' R2 D2 B2 L R D' L2 U' 
48. 12.32 B R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 U' B2 R B2 L2 D' L' F L 
49. 12.81 U L2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 D F2 D' B R' D' L U2 B L2 F2 U' 
50. 12.25 D2 F2 R F2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 F D2 R U R2 F' L F' L' 
51. 13.25 B2 R' B' U F2 R2 U F R' F2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 R' 
52. 11.28 D' B' L2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 D' F' L' U' F D L2 D2 L2 
53. 11.87 R2 U' L D' F' L U B R' U F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' L 
54. 13.57 D2 B' U2 R' U' D F' R L B' L D2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 R D2 L U2 
55. 10.67 D' F2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 D' B' U2 L R F U2 L R 
56. 12.52 U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R' F L' F R' U R F' R' 
57. 16.41 U2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 F' D R' U L2 B D B' D B2 
58. 10.65 R L' F' R' F B' R' U2 D' F' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 
59. 11.92 L F' U2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B R2 D' B' L' F2 U2 B U B' L 
60. 12.22 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F' D' B' R U' L R2 D R' 
61. 13.06 B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 B2 U F' D L2 F L' D2 B2 F L D' 
62. 11.56 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D U B L' F R2 U' F2 U F' D L' R' 
63. 11.74 U2 F' R2 B R' U' F D' F2 R D L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U' 
64. 13.20 D2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 D F D' F D R' B U' L' D' 
65. 12.35 U2 F U D R D2 L F' B2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 R 
66. 10.07 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L R2 U' F' D' F2 L2 D B' U 
67. 10.00 F' L D R2 D' F' U' B2 R U2 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U' 
68. 15.23 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 F R2 F L' B' D' R' B' F' D' 
69. 11.48 B2 L R2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 B' D' R U' R2 U' L F' L2 
70. 12.96 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 F L2 U' L' R2 U2 B U R' F' 
71. 9.35 B2 L2 R F2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' B' U' L' R B' D B2 L2 R 
72. 8.21 R F2 D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R F D' L D' R B R2 
73. 9.92 R B2 L2 B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 D' R F2 L2 U B2 F' R2 U B 
74. 8.96 R2 F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F' L B2 R' D' F R U B2 R B' 
75. 10.72 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 U' L' D F2 R' D B2 L2 B' L' 
76. 11.68 B U2 B R2 F2 L F2 D R' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 U2 
77. 12.37 F R' F2 U2 R F2 R' F L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 B' 
78. 11.36 F' D2 U2 L U2 L' R' U2 F2 L F2 R F R D F U2 F2 R' B' L' 
79. 14.82 B R2 D B2 R2 L B2 U' R2 F L2 B' D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F L 
80. 10.09 U2 B R B' D' R L U L D2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 
81. 11.08 D R B2 U2 L U2 L' D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 D2 
82. 10.78 R2 D L2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U R B' F L' R2 B R2 D' F U 
83. 12.62 B' D' L' B U R2 D R F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B U2 F' D2 U' 
84. 10.36 D' F' L2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 D2 U B R' B2 D R' B' L' R 
85. 10.13 D2 F U' R2 U' F D' L' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U D2 F2 D R2 B2 L' 
86. 13.30 U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B2 F' D2 R2 L' F2 D B D' U R B2 F R 
87. 12.82 F' D2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' B U' B2 L D2 L R 
88. 11.86 U F' L' F2 R2 F2 D B' R D F2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 R 
89. 12.80 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R' F R U2 B' R2 D B2 U' B 
90. 10.81 R2 F B' L2 D' B' L D' R' U R2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 B' U2 D2 L2 F 
91. 10.53 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 B' U L U2 L U B' L U2 
92. 13.52 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 U R2 F L D F' R F U2 F2 D' U' 
93. 12.95 D2 L' D L B2 U D2 B' R F2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B 
94. 12.83 F' U2 B2 R U2 F D B2 R' B' D2 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 
95. 9.41 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D L U2 R' F' U L U' F2 
96. 9.99 B' R2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 F' D F L' R D B' L2 D' 
97. 10.75 U' D' F B R B' R B' L2 B2 U2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B' 
98. 12.31 L2 U L B U F' D' B' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F' 
99. 9.24 D R' D2 L B2 D2 R F2 U2 R' D2 L' B' R2 D' F2 D2 L B F' U 
100. 11.89 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R B' L B' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 U' 
101. 12.50 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B' U2 B' R U' F L B R' D2 B L 
102. 11.05 D2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L' U B F L2 R D2 U L B2 
103. 14.99 B' D2 L' U2 L' D L' U L2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F R 
104. 11.68 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' B L2 B' D L' R2 U B R2 
105. 12.30 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R U2 B2 L2 U L' B' R2 D2 B2 R' F' R2 
106. 11.86 L' U F2 D' B D' R D L2 F2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 F R2 F' U 
107. 12.04 F2 D B U2 L U' F2 B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 
108. 12.66 F' U' B R L' B2 U B2 U F' R2 U' B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' 
109. 13.20 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 F U2 F2 R F2 R' F2 D L B D' L' 
110. 12.90 U F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R B' L2 D B D' U B' L F' 
111. 9.95 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F D U' L' F' L2 R D' B 
112. 10.76 R2 U R U L B L2 F R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U L' 
113. 15.60 B2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 R' F U' B2 R' B' R' B L U' 
114. 9.12 R' D2 B D' B L' D L' U' F' R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 D2 B2 D2 
115. 8.17 L2 B2 D2 F2 R B' U' D' R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B L2 B L2 B 
116. 12.88 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' U R D F' D2 L' D2 F' U' R 
117. 15.25 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F U2 B' R' F2 U F' R2 D' B 
118. 11.72 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B D B' F' U2 L B' U R D' L 
119. 10.44 F' R F2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R F R B' U L B2 F' D2 B' 
120. 10.48 R' D2 L2 D2 U L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L F L R2 U' L B' F L' 
121. 13.10 U' B2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' F2 U' B R2 D' B U L' U2 R D2 F' 
122. 14.59 R' F' B' R F U B2 L U' D' R B2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 
123. 12.48 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R B D U2 L D F L' U' 
124. 10.13 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 L B' L R' U B' U' R2 
125. 14.03 D' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 F' D F2 L' F L' U2 F' 
126. 13.27 R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U B' F L2 R' U L2 R' D' L' B2 
127. 12.27 B U R' F2 D R U2 L' B' U2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' 
128. 12.54 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R B U' L' F D' F' D R2 F' 
129. 12.28 B' R2 U F' B U' R' U2 L D L2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 
130. 11.46 R2 F' R' B' L' B' D2 R' F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 R 
131. 8.89 L U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F U B' L D2 R' B' L' U 
132. 9.47 B' F2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R B D L B' R' B2 R B' 
133. 12.17 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' L' D' R' D2 B2 U R2 F' L' D 
134. 11.15 L2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L B F L' F D' F' U F U2 
135. 12.11 L' B L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' U' L' U' B' D2 L2 D' B' D 
136. 10.36 R D' L2 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R U' L' U2 F D R2 F 
137. 14.90 U2 D B2 L2 F B2 U D2 R D F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D L2 
138. 12.87 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L' B' U L2 R B' D F 
139. 12.86 D L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L D' F2 U B2 L F D U2 B' 
140. 16.03 L R2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 D' L U2 L' B' U' L U' 
141. 12.98 B L2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R' F L U' F' L2 U L' R' 
142. 14.66 L2 R2 B2 U R2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' F D2 L2 D R B2 L2 B' L' 
143. 10.16 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D' B D2 R2 D' B L D' U2 F D2 
144. 11.68 B' F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L B2 L U2 R B2 U' B2 D B2 F' D' U2 
145. 12.80 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L U2 R F' D2 B' L R' D' L' 
146. 9.20 F D2 L' U B D B2 L B' R' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 U' L2 
147. 12.95 D U2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B2 F' U2 L F' U B L2 U2 L D2 
148. 12.30 U L2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 F2 U F L' D' U2 B2 L' D2 B R U' 
149. 10.44 F' D' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 F R F2 U2 L' R D' F L2 
150. 12.25 R2 U' F B2 R2 D2 B' D' R' B' L2 D2 L2 F R2 B' R2 
151. 11.82 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 D U2 F L D F' D2 B' U F' D L R' 
152. 13.16 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L U' R2 F L D U2 R' U' R 
153. 13.27 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 U' F R2 U L U2 L U2 B' R' U 
154. 10.59 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 F D2 U' B' L B' U R' D2 U' 
155. 12.54 U2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 U' R' D2 F U R2 B2 R2 U 
156. 13.57 R' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L' F L B' L' D R' B F 
157. 11.48 L B2 D F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D U2 R' B L' U R2 F' D2 R2 F 
158. 12.13 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' L B' D2 B' R' F' L2 D L' B' F 
159. 12.50 F' D' R2 F' D' R' B R' B' R F2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 
160. 16.61 U2 R2 B2 F L2 B2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 U' B2 F L' U R' B U2 R U 
161. 10.78 B L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L F' D B F L2 R' D2 F 
162. 12.38 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' B U' L B' D2 F D R2 F2 D 
163. 9.91 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 R U' B F L U' L' D B2 L2 
164. 11.09 L2 U B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R' B U2 B' L2 D U' B L2 
165. 8.13 U B D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 U2 F L2 F' D L2 F U' L R' B R U2 
166. 10.31 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D R' D2 U' R' F R D U2 B' R' 
167. 10.40 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 U' F2 B' L R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D 
168. 11.58 B' R U2 L' F' U R D' L2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 U 
169. 13.61 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' L F' L2 D' U' F D2 L2 R2 U 
170. 10.47 D F2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' R D' L B U L B U R' F 
171. 12.80 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L' F' L2 F' U' L2 B2 F' R 
172. 9.95 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 U' R' D L' R F 
173. 12.98 B' L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L B' R' U2 R' D L' R' U' 
174. 11.86 B R2 F' D2 B U2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 U L F D L F' L2 F' L' B 
175. 11.56 B' U2 F D2 B R2 B2 F' U2 F' U R F2 D' U F2 L2 D' 
176. 13.53 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R B' R' F' L U L' R' D' U 
177. 9.05 B2 R2 F2 L F2 L U2 R' F2 L' B2 U' F2 R' D' U L' R2 F' U R 
178. 9.56 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R U2 F' D' B F2 L2 B2 U' 
179. 12.08 B2 R2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' D' F' U' F2 U2 F D2 L' U 
180. 11.17 L' B' L2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 R' U' L B R2 D B U' 
181. 13.61 L F D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 B' L2 D L' R B2 D' B' D' U' L' 
182. 13.56 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U' L' D2 F R B' U' L D' R U2 
183. 13.68 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 F R' F2 R2 D' F R' U F2 R' 
184. 9.30 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 F' R D' L' D2 B' U' B L F R2 
185. 9.69 D2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U F2 U R2 F L' D B F U F2 R' F2 U' 
186. 14.04 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 L F L2 U' L2 B D' U' 
187. 10.40 U R2 U' L2 D F2 D' U B2 F2 R B' F R B' D F R2 F' 
188. 13.00 U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 D F' L U' L R' B L' D' R 
189. 11.54 U R2 L D' L2 D' B R D' L B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 
190. 16.09 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 L' F R' D' U2 R2 F' L2 R' D2 
191. 10.53 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D U L U B' D L U' L B2 R F 
192. 13.58 F' B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D' U' B2 R' U B' L' F L2 U2 F U 
193. 15.19 R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L2 R' B F L' B R2 B2 F2 D' R' 
194. 11.73 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 F D L D2 F' L2 F' L B' F2 D 
195. 10.72 L2 B2 D F D L U' R' L' F2 R2 F2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 
196. 9.22 F2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F' R' U B L' F2 U R2 D B' D2 
197. 12.91 F2 U' B2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 D2 F' R D2 R' B F2 R' D2 U2 L 
198. 11.36 L2 B F D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F L2 R B D2 L' B2 F' U B R2 U' 
199. 13.47 L R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B D' L R U F D' B2 D 
200. 13.89 F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U L D F' D2 U' B' R' U2 R' B' 
201. 12.65 L D2 F D2 F R2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D' L2 R' U' F2 L D' U2 L2 
202. 16.46 U2 R2 B L2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B' D L' R2 F' L' R F' L D2 
203. 12.14 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F U' L' F' D2 B2 L2 D' L' 
204. 14.33 B2 D2 B D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 B' D B F2 L B' D2 L B2 L2 
205. 8.83 U F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F D' R2 U' F' R D2 F2 D B' 
206. 14.00 B L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' B' D' L2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 
207. 10.68 R2 F U' R' U2 L2 D' F' L R2 U2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 
208. 11.10 L F U2 F D' F2 L' F D' R2 F U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B D2 F 
209. 10.46 F' L U2 R D2 L' U2 R U2 L2 F2 B L2 B' D R U' L' U' 
210. 13.08 R2 D F R' U' B2 L' F L U2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 
211. 15.21 F' D F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D F2 R D2 U2 F' D B L' F 
212. 12.57 D2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 U' L' D R' D2 U2 F L2 B' L2 
213. 10.81 R F' D L2 U2 R' D2 R' F D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 
214. 13.48 F2 R' F D2 B U' F' R' F L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D R2 U 
215. 9.33 D2 F2 R2 F U' B U D' F' U L2 U' F2 U2 D B2 U2 
216. 13.95 L U' R2 F U F B' U B' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 F U2 R 
217. 12.51 L2 F L U F2 L D2 R U' R2 L2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F 
218. 14.65 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R U2 L' D L F L' D 
219. 13.34 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 B' D2 L U L' R' F D2 U' 
220. 13.91 D2 F2 U R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U R' D B U2 R F' D2 B' L2 
221. 11.80 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F' L F D' L F R2 D2 U2 
222. 11.68 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 D2 B' D2 R B' R2 F' L2 D R2 F U2 B' 
223. 12.52 R F' D2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R D' F R D2 B2 D' F' 
224. 13.16 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 L' D' B L2 B' R2 F2 U' R' F 
225. 7.86 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' R2 B R2 U2 L' D2 U' R2 U 
226. 15.24 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 F L2 R' U F' D2 R2 D B' R U2 
227. 13.77 B' U' D' R F U2 R' F2 L D2 B' U2 F2 B R2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 
228. 10.62 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U B' R2 U L D' R B2 D B2 R' 
229. 12.85 D L2 D B D2 F R D L U2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D' F' 
230. 11.71 F L F R2 D F D' B L' R2 F U2 F2 B' U2 F D2 F U2 B2 
231. 11.15 U B2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' U' F' L2 U2 R D' L' B2 
232. 14.16 L' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F' L R' U F' R2 F' L2 F 
233. 17.17 U2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F L R B U F R' B L2 R F2 
234. 12.46 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' R' F2 D F' R U B' R2 F' U B2 F 
235. 11.31 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 L R2 D L' R2 U' F D' F' 
236. 13.01 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D L2 B' D' L' D F' U' L2 F 
237. 14.88 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B R' B2 D' R2 D' U' R' F R2 U' 
238. 13.91 U2 R F L2 B' R L' F2 U F2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 
239. 11.22 B2 L2 B D2 B F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 R U F R2 U2 R' B' U2 B L' 
240. 12.99 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' D F' D L' D2 R F' R' D 
241. 11.65 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L' R2 B2 R F D2 U' R2 F2 R' 
242. 11.88 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U B' L2 D' L R' B' L' F2 U' L' 
243. 9.99 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D' U' R U' L2 B' 
244. 15.93 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 L' B U' L2 D F' L2 F' R' D 
245. 12.17 F' R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 F' L' B' F D2 B U B2 
246. 11.03 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R U2 L' F2 B D' R' B' F2 L2 F L 
247. 13.18 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F L' R2 D' U' B' L' D2 L2 R 
248. 11.75 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F D' B L2 R' D B L' R B2 D 
249. 14.86 B2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B D' R' B' L D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 
250. 11.02 B L2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 B D L2 R' U2 B L D R' 
251. 11.26 D' F2 U' L B2 R2 L F L' U L2 U B2 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 R2 
252. 12.40 D U R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L B' D' B F R U2 L' U B2 D2 
253. 11.57 B' F2 D U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 R D2 F L U R D2 L2 U' 
254. 13.24 B' D' B2 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 U B U L' D U L' U B' L' 
255. 14.08 F' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R F' R U2 R2 D L D 
256. 11.61 B2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 D' U' L' F2 L' F' D' F2 L2 D B' R' 
257. 10.59 F U2 B F D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B' D2 R 
258. 9.47 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 F U2 F2 R' D' L2 F R2 B L U R2 F 
259. 11.14 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' R U2 R2 B2 D' B U2 
260. 10.27 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 R F L2 B' R' D' F' R' B2 
261. 10.00 D U2 L2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' R F' D' R2 B F2 U' 
262. 11.56 U2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 F U' F' R F2 U' B' L' D U' R 
263. 13.89 U L F2 L2 B2 D R' F' B L F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' L2 D2 B2 R 
264. 12.68 L' U2 L' D2 F U D F U B R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B' U2 R2 F2 
265. 12.36 L' R2 U F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D R D2 L F D R2 F L2 F 
266. 12.17 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B D F L U2 L' D L R2 B 
267. 10.89 U2 F2 U' F' R' F' B R2 F' U R2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 L B2 
268. 10.24 R2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U L2 B2 F L2 F2 R D2 F' R' U' B R 
269. 9.96 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F' L' F2 L2 F2 D F2 R B2 
270. 12.52 R' F2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B R D2 F' D2 U' L2 R' U 
271. 11.92 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U B F' L' F2 U' L' B R' F2 U 
272. 14.39 L2 R B2 R' B2 U2 L R2 D2 F2 B L' B2 D L' F2 L R F 
273. 10.61 L R2 B L2 D2 F D2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B' D' U B' D' L' 
274. 12.54 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F R' U' R' B2 L2 U' B2 F' 
275. 11.01 B2 U' B' L' B2 D R D L' D2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B R2 U2 D2 F2 
276. 12.79 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L F U' L F' R2 F2 R2 B U2 
277. 12.90 B' F' U2 B' R2 B U2 F U2 L' U2 F D2 L U' B' L F2 D U' 
278. 10.08 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D B2 F2 U F' L' B2 D R' U R U' L' R 
279. 12.77 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B F2 D' U F' L F' R2 F U L' 
280. 7.92 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F' D L F R2 D' L B' D 
281. 15.20 R2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 F' D' R' B' U L' R' B' R2 U' F' 
282. 16.21 L2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 L D2 L F D L2 R2 F' D' F2 R B' F2 
283. 11.56 R' U F2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 L F' D L2 D R U B' L' 
284. 11.64 D2 F2 L F' D2 F2 R' B' F2 R2 L2 U L2 U D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 
285. 13.74 B2 L2 F2 D B D F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' 
286. 11.83 F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 B R2 D' F L D2 U2 B F L' 
287. 11.84 D2 L2 U R2 U' B' R U' F' U' R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D' R2 U F2 
288. 12.88 B R2 B D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 
289. 9.51 B2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 R F2 R' D2 U L F L2 B F2 D U2 B2 D' 
290. 10.88 R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 L F D U' B' D F2 R' F U' 
291. 10.16 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D L' D2 L' B2 U' B D' B' F2 L' 
292. 13.48 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 D B' D' R' B2 L D' U' L2 B 
293. 14.14 R2 D B2 L2 F' L' U' B L F2 L D2 R U2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 F 
294. 12.52 B L2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 L F U' R B' R' B 
295. 10.81 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R F' U L2 U' R B' R B2 L 
296. 15.93 B U' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 U' R F L' D' U2 R' B D F2 
297. 11.57 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F R' B L2 R' D U2 B2 R' D2 
298. 10.40 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 D U R' D2 L R U2 B' U B2 L 
299. 13.22 U2 B U2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B D' L R' F' D' B L B L R' 
300. 12.45 R' D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R D' L F2 D' F2 L2 
301. 8.78 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F D F2 U' B' L D' R2 U' R2 
302. 13.00 R' U' L' F2 B' L2 D B' U B2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R' 
303. 15.12 R' D L' U L2 U' L2 B L' U' D L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 
304. 12.89 L2 B' R2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R' B U L2 R D L R' B' R 
305. 10.46 F U' B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D B2 U2 B L' D R' F2 L B2 D R 
306. 10.63 F D2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F L' B L' D' R U' R' D' U 
307. 12.64 B' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 F2 U2 L U L' D F' L R D' U2 B2 
308. 15.16 F R2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F R2 U' F' L B2 F' D' L B' R U' 
309. 14.02 F' U2 B' F' D2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 L' D L F2 D' U R U F2 R' 
310. 11.39 L' F2 U' R' F2 U R' D F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 
311. 11.69 L' D' U B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F L2 D2 L2 D F2 L' F' D' 
312. 13.10 F U2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L F' R' F' D B2 R 
313. 10.55 L' D2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' B L 
314. 12.64 R L2 D' R2 D U' F2 D2 U' R2 L' B' R2 B' L' D L B F 
315. 12.95 F R2 D2 R2 F R2 B' D2 B U2 L' F' L2 D U2 F' L' B' F2 D' 
316. 10.62 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 F' U' B' R' B R' D2 U2 L2 R' 
317. 11.33 F L2 B2 D B2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' U2 R' D' B' L B2 R2 B2 
318. 11.56 U2 R' D L' B U2 D R B2 U D2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' B U2 F' 
319. 17.08 D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R D' L' F' R' B2 D L' F' 
320. 9.55 L' D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F D' L2 R U' L2 R2 F' 
321. 12.29 U' R2 L2 F2 D F L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 R B2 L' 
322. 14.93 B2 L D2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 U' B2 R' B' R2 F2 U R F L 
323. 12.94 U F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 B' U L' D' B' L' D' L F2 R 
324. 12.19 R D2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B L' D2 R' U F D' U' B' R2 
325. 10.61 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 B2 U2 D' R' D' U R D2 L2 F R' F 
326. 12.34 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 D2 R' B D' B F' L D L2 U2 F' 
327. 11.81 U' R L2 U' B R' F L' D' U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 L2 D 
328. 13.86 U2 B D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' D' U B' F U' B' R U2 R2 
329. 13.91 L2 U R2 B2 D B2 D2 U R2 D' B2 R B' F U F L' F R2 U B 
330. 12.66 B D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 U R D2 B' D U2 
331. 10.51 U2 B' U' R F2 L' U' D2 L' F' B L2 F D2 B' L2 D2 F' 
332. 10.32 U L2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' L R U' F2 U2 F' 
333. 10.92 R' D2 R' U2 F' B' U' R L2 F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R' 
334. 11.43 B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D U' F2 R' U' B' F R' F' R U2 L' U2 
335. 11.80 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L U' F2 R' U2 L' R2 F2 U' F' 
336. 10.37 F2 R F' B' L' F U' R F D2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F L2 R' 
337. 10.79 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B' U F' U B D U' L D2 B' R2 
338. 10.97 L2 F2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B' L D2 U' F L' U' F2 D' F2 
339. 11.32 B2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R B F D L' B R2 U' L2 
340. 12.11 U B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 L' U F' D' R2 B2 U R' 
341. 10.52 B' R2 F2 L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 L D' F L U2 B L' U2 R2 U2 
342. 12.29 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B U L2 F' D2 L' D L F2 
343. 12.32 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 B D R' U2 L U2 L2 B2 D F 
344. 16.44 U' L' B2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' U B L2 R B' L2 D' F U 
345. 12.20 R' F U2 B' R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 B' U L B D2 B2 D B2 L D' 
346. 15.44 L2 B R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R D' B' D U' B R U' B' R' 
347. 9.65 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F L B' U2 L' U2 F' U' L' R2 
348. 10.16 L F2 D' R L U2 D F U2 L' U2 R D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L2 B2 F 
349. 9.63 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 L F2 R2 D' R D2 B 
350. 10.00 B L' D2 F' B2 U L D B R' F2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 D R2 U F2 
351. 14.29 R B2 L' B2 L2 B2 R D2 R B2 R2 D' F R' D U' L' R' B2 F' 
352. 13.06 F L2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F U' R' B D' R' D2 L' D U2 F2 
353. 12.84 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B R F' D' B' D2 L U B2 D 
354. 11.42 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B' F' D2 B2 U2 F' L' B2 R' B D L R2 B2 D' F 
355. 9.39 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 B2 L U' R F R2 F2 R2 D R U' 
356. 11.52 D2 B' R2 F' L2 B L2 F R2 D2 F D' L U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F' L' U' 
357. 11.52 B R U2 R2 D2 R F2 U' L' B U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 
358. 11.44 F2 R2 L D B' L B' R U D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 
359. 11.64 L2 D2 F2 D2 L U' F' U2 R B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 
360. 10.24 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B D' L2 R B D2 F' L2 B2 L2 
361. 10.12 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' U L' D' L F' U' B' 
362. 13.26 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' B L2 U2 L2 D L F L R' B' 
363. 13.31 D F2 L2 D U B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 R' F U' B L2 R D2 L' B R2 
364. 10.46 F2 U2 R D2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 B L' R2 B' U2 F' D' B U2 
365. 15.09 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B R B L2 D F2 U' D2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 
366. 11.51 F B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R U2 B F' L' F' L' B' L' 
367. 10.71 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B R' U' R2 D U' L2 D' F' L' 
368. 12.03 B' R2 D2 B2 L D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R U2 D' L2 U2 B' F' U2 L' U B2 
369. 11.64 D2 B' L U D2 L U2 D' B2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 R B2 R' U2 R2 F 
370. 14.07 R L2 B2 U R2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F' R U F D L2 U B' F' 
371. 12.37 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F D' B2 R' B' U F D' B2 L 
372. 12.16 D L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 B U F' D2 L D2 L2 D2 B L 
373. 11.90 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 L' F U' L2 D2 B L R2 U2 B R' 
374. 11.96 D' B' R2 B L2 B L2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 D' B' D2 F' L' F2 U2 B' F' 
375. 12.28 U R2 B2 U B2 U F2 D F2 L2 U' B D' L U' F R' B2 L2 U 
376. 11.49 F' U2 F2 L B2 R' U' L2 F' L F2 U2 R' U2 L F2 B2 L' U2 L2 
377. 13.44 F' L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' B D' U L' R2 D' L' D2 
378. 12.54 F R D2 L D2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R U2 B' R F2 R B R2 U' B 
379. 12.00 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F L B' F' R' U F' U2 B' R2 
380. 11.33 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B' D F' U L U2 F' R D2 F' R 
381. 15.76 R2 B2 U' L F' R2 L' B' R2 U2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R B2 R 
382. 12.01 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F U' R' D' L2 B2 D' L2 
383. 11.25 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 B R' B2 R' F U B' R F D' U 
384. 11.83 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U B' L D' L B2 L2 B L' F R 
385. 12.64 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L' B' L2 B2 D' U2 F U' F U' 
386. 12.20 B2 R D' B R' U2 D' B' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 
387. 12.40 F' L2 U B2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 F R' U F2 R' B' L' D2 R 
388. 10.82 L U2 B' F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L U B' D L2 B2 L2 F2 L' 
389. 13.61 U R' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 L B R' U2 F D' F2 R B U' 
390. 10.71 U L2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B2 R B' D2 L D2 R2 F D2 
391. 11.66 L' B U F R' U D' R' D' L D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' 
392. 11.57 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' R D U2 F R' U' L2 B' F' D2 
393. 12.21 R2 B2 U' D B' R2 L' F U R B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 
394. 13.64 F D L2 B2 U F2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D B D2 U R B' D L R2 F' 
395. 12.15 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B F2 D2 R' B' F D' R D L R' U' R 
396. 15.62 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L' B2 R' U' F' D U F D2 L2 
397. 15.49 D R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D L' B F U F R2 B2 U' B 
398. 11.99 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 D R U B2 F U B2 D' B' U' 
399. 9.80 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 R F2 R D R U B L' U' F' D' F U' 
400. 10.54 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U' L' B' R2 D2 F L' U' F' D' B' 
401. 10.06 R U F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 B' U2 F' L' B' U2 F2 L' F2 
402. 13.65 R' L2 F2 B' U F' R2 U L' F2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' L2 
403. 9.90 B L F2 D' L B' R U2 L' F2 D F2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 B 
404. 10.05 D' R F2 U2 B' L U' D2 B L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 F 
405. 12.37 B2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R U' R2 D2 L B2 F' U2 R' 
406. 14.71 R2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 B' U F' D2 R D' B' U2 L' 
407. 15.89 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D' R' F U2 L2 D2 U' R' B2 D2 R2 
408. 13.52 F2 R' B U F' U2 R F R' U2 B U2 D2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F2 
409. 12.56 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 L B2 D2 U' B' L' B' D' F R D B' F' 
410. 10.09 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' B' R B' U2 R2 F2 D' B' F2 
411. 12.87 B2 L D2 L2 F2 L' B2 R U2 L2 D2 U L2 F' L' R B' D' L D' 
412. 12.01 F R B' R' U B2 D' L' U2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 L' 
413. 11.50 U R2 B F2 U2 B R2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 R B D R F' L' R' U' F 
414. 13.85 B2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 F2 U' R' U' L' B L2 F L' D2 U 
415. 13.01 L B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R B' D L' B' U L2 B 
416. 10.88 U' R U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U' F D' R' B' F' R U L2 
417. 12.83 R' D2 U2 L B2 L B2 R F2 R2 B2 F' R' D' L2 F' L' U' L' B 
418. 12.31 L' D2 R' F R2 F B' U' L U L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D 
419. 16.64 F' U R U2 L2 F' L' U2 B' D2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' 
420. 12.58 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L' D R2 B2 D F D' L2 R' 
421. 10.24 B2 L2 B R2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D R B U' L D' F' 
422. 11.05 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 D' L' R' U F' U F' R B R 
423. 12.17 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L B' L' U' F D' F' L' U2 L2 
424. 16.24 D B2 D L2 D F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B R' B2 D' B' R' U R' B2 D2 
425. 11.16 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 B L' U' L2 R B2 D U F' U2 
426. 12.72 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 F U' B L D R' D' F L2 D2 U 
427. 12.67 R F U2 F R2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 B' R' D B' F' L R' F R2 D 
428. 11.35 U' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U B' D' R' B U' L' R' 
429. 13.17 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' R B' D2 R2 B' U F' 
430. 11.58 F' B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R U L2 D2 R2 F' D' U R' 
431. 11.92 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 U R U F D2 R2 F L' R' F U2 
432. 9.97 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 D2 U' R2 D F' D U2 F D2 L' B 
433. 13.08 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 R' D L F' U B L' D' B2 D' 
434. 11.63 D' F' D2 B D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' D R D' F U R' D2 L B' 
435. 10.99 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R D R' F2 L U' F D2 U B2 
436. 13.23 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U L2 R' U' B2 F U F' U' R' F2 
437. 10.46 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B' L' R2 F D B2 L' B2 L' U 
438. 11.31 L2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' U' B' R' F L2 U' B2 U R' 
439. 8.99 U2 D R D' L' B2 R B2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 B U2 D2 F' L2 F R2 
440. 16.48 B2 L F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R D2 L D' B' U L B2 U2 R2 F L2 
441. 12.09 R' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R B L D B2 U' B U2 L' D' 
442. 12.15 B' U' L' U' D F' L2 U L' D2 B2 R2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 F 
443. 13.54 L B2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B2 R' B U F' R D' L' B R' D2 U 
444. 10.21 L2 U2 B L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B' D' U L' U2 R U2 F' R' 
445. 9.56 D B2 D L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D L2 U B' D' L2 R' F U' F D F U2 
446. 14.49 L2 B2 F U2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B2 L B' F U2 L2 U R2 
447. 12.61 B' F' D2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 R D L2 B' L2 D2 L2 U F' U' 
448. 13.85 D' B' R2 B' F' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 R F' R' D' F2 R2 B U' 
449. 13.77 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B' L' D B' R' D B2 L2 F' 
450. 12.49 F R2 F' D L U2 R2 F' U B2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L 
451. 11.11 R D B D' R' D' L' D R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 L2 D' 
452. 15.52 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L F U2 L' F2 U' L 
453. 13.62 F L U' R2 B2 L B U F' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 
454. 13.85 D R' F2 D2 R U B' L' D L' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R' 
455. 12.42 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D U' R2 B D' F' D' B U L' D' B U' 
456. 13.17 R' D' F U' D R' D2 F' U B D2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 
457. 12.42 R B2 U F2 R' B' L' D' F' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 
458. 11.25 R' U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U R U2 F U B2 D F2 L' B 
459. 14.69 B2 D' F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' B' D F' U L' U B' U2 R' 
460. 12.66 D2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R' B2 D2 L2 F L' D L2 
461. 11.08 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' D2 B' U B' L2 B L' F 
462. 10.99 F' L2 B U B' R' L F2 U F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B' 
463. 11.80 B U' L D' F2 R2 L' B2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 B' 
464. 8.36 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' R D2 U' R2 U2 F U' B L' B U 
465. 15.77 B' D F R F U B' D2 R F R2 F B' U2 B' U2 D2 B' U2 L2 
466. 13.44 U R F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 R D L2 F' D' R2 B L B' F' 
467. 19.31 B R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R F' U2 L B' D' B L B' F 
468. 14.37 B D2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 B' L2 B L D' F' L B U R2 D B2 F' 
469. 12.84 B' R2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' F2 D' F' R F' L D' L D2 B D' 
470. 14.28 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' R' U F L' B2 F D2 R2 U' 
471. 12.04 B' U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R' D2 F' D2 L D L D' B2 
472. 9.68 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 R' F' R2 D2 B' D2 F' D L' F' 
473. 11.65 L U F' U F2 L D' B2 R U B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B 
474. 11.38 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 L D' B U2 F' U F2 
475. 14.67 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' U2 L2 D L' F R' F D' B' U' 
476. 11.08 B R2 F2 U2 F2 D U F2 R2 D' R B R2 D' F2 R' B2 L 
477. 15.36 F2 D2 L2 R2 B F L2 U2 F2 L' D F2 U' L2 R U L2 F2 
478. 10.23 L2 F L2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' L R D U' L F U' F L2 F' 
479. 13.23 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 L' B U' F2 D' F' L2 F2 L2 U2 
480. 12.49 F U2 B R2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 D L U B2 U L2 B' F R2 D' 
481. 11.62 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 B' R D F U R' D' 
482. 9.54 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F' L B' U L' D' U2 B2 F2 
483. 12.61 R2 U F L2 D' R L F B' L B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 
484. 15.20 D U L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D' F U' L' D U' R U' R2 U2 L' 
485. 10.92 F B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 R' B D' B L F2 L' F' L' 
486. 9.42 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U L2 B2 F L' D2 L B2 U B' 
487. 13.34 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' U' R U' R' F L' D2 R2 
488. 12.69 F2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 R' F2 R B2 U' F R' D2 B2 R' D2 B2 U' 
489. 12.59 F2 R B2 D2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 R' B' R' U' L' D2 R' B2 U' R2 
490. 14.59 B L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 F D2 F' L' R' D R' B F L U F U' 
491. 9.79 B' F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 F L' U2 L' D U' L U L R2 
492. 12.59 R2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 L2 F U2 D R F' U L' U B2 U B U 
493. 10.63 U2 B U' R L B D L U2 B D2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' R 
494. 15.44 B U2 R2 B R2 B D2 L2 D2 B D' B' U2 B2 L B2 F2 R B' 
495. 11.91 R D2 F2 L D2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R' U B' F L' U' R2 U' R' F2 U2 
496. 12.86 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U R B U2 F' R D L F R U' 
497. 13.65 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 F' U2 R' D' B2 D2 L D2 L' 
498. 9.94 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L' F2 R2 U L' B' F R' F' U' 
499. 12.92 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F L' D L2 R2 F R2 B F L 
500. 10.52 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U L' D2 B R U L' U2 R2 D2 R' 
501. 12.91 L U F B2 U' R D' F' B2 L R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 
502. 11.97 B' L' F' R F' L2 D' F U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 U R' 
503. 13.19 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 L B F2 L' B2 L' B D' U R' 
504. 9.85 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D B' U F R F' U' B2 
505. 13.69 R2 B U F2 L D L F' R L2 F U2 B' D2 B U2 F R2 L2 D2 
506. 13.43 L F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 F U2 F' L2 D2 R B2 U' L2 F' L F2 R B2 
507. 11.47 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L U B L2 R U2 B2 U B2 R' 
508. 15.68 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 R F D2 L' D F2 D' F R' B' 
509. 13.13 L D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 B D U2 R' D2 
510. 11.31 U2 R U2 L' U2 F' B' U F' U' L2 U' F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 
511. 10.08 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 R' D L' B U' F R2 B D' L2 
512. 10.31 F' D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F L' F L2 F R' D2 U2 B2 
513. 11.73 U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 L R' F D' B2 D L F R2 U2 B' 
514. 12.48 R' D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U F U2 R B F2 L2 R' D F R' 
515. 13.53 R' U F D' R U B' L2 U' B2 L U2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 
516. 11.07 B D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 B U2 R' U2 R2 B L D' U2 
517. 13.83 F2 R2 U' R2 L B R F' R F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B 
518. 12.63 B2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 U R F' L' D2 F2 
519. 13.55 F' R2 U R2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 R2 U R B L R2 F2 D' L' D2 U2 
520. 11.35 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R' F L R' U' B' F U' R F2 
521. 12.04 L D2 F D B' R D2 B' L2 U2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' 
522. 12.25 D U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F U F2 U B' L R B F R2 
523. 12.90 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' F' U L2 U' B' L F2 R' D' 
524. 10.39 B2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F U' L D2 U2 F' L2 B2 U R' 
525. 16.22 D B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R' D' F' D2 R2 D2 R D2 
526. 14.39 F U' B2 U2 L' F' L2 D R D2 R2 F2 B D2 F R2 L2 F L2 
527. 10.81 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 F L2 B R2 L B2 U R D' U' B U' R' 
528. 12.54 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 L B2 D' R2 D B' R B2 
529. 16.33 D R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U R' B' F' L U' L2 D B2 L B' 
530. 9.20 D B2 D' B U L2 U2 D' R' F L2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 
531. 11.27 R U2 B2 L' F' D B U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 
532. 12.16 L U' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L R U' B U2 L' U' B F' 
533. 12.91 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 B R U2 L2 F' D B2 U2 L' B 
534. 10.63 L B' U' R2 B L' B L' U' R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 B 
535. 12.39 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B' F' R' U' B' F U' B' L' D B F' 
536. 12.64 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R B L D2 B L2 F R' U' F' 
537. 13.41 L2 R F2 L D2 F2 R' B2 R F' L D B D U L2 B2 L R2 
538. 13.42 U L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U R U' B2 L2 F D R U2 R' 
539. 11.01 F2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 F D B2 U R' F2 L R2 U2 B' 
540. 11.27 U B2 U' F2 D R2 D R2 U' L2 D' L' R U B' F' R' B U2 R' D2 
541. 9.98 F' L B' D R' U' D2 B U' L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 F 
542. 11.04 R2 B D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B D' R' U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F 
543. 12.76 D' B' R2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F R F D2 L B2 F2 D B2 
544. 9.95 R D2 R2 B U F2 D' F L B D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 
545. 11.35 L' D2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' U' L' D F' U R' B L 
546. 17.98 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 U B2 L R D2 R2 F' L2 D 
547. 11.17 F2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F' L D' 
548. 10.40 R' U L B2 D' F2 D' R' U F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F 
549. 13.41 L' D' L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' U L2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' B' R2 U2 
550. 12.69 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' L' D' U' B' U' R D' B' L2 
551. 11.25 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' F U2 R F' D B' L' B' D2 
552. 10.96 F' L2 F2 L' F' B R' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 D L2 U2 R' 
553. 13.86 F2 R B L U F2 B R' F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 R U2 D 
554. 12.42 F2 B' R' D' R2 U B L' F L' R2 U B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 D 
555. 11.49 U B2 U L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L D F' L' R D' L2 R' B 
556. 10.74 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B' U2 F D2 U' R B2 D' U2 
557. 12.77 F2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R D' L2 U2 L' F L' B' L' 
558. 13.15 L F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 U' B F2 D' F L U L F' U' 
559. 14.11 R' D2 L B2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R U2 R' D' B2 F L' B2 
560. 14.06 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 D U F' D F R' B' L' U R2 
561. 11.40 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L U F L' R U R2 D2 R D' 
562. 10.72 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 F' R' F' R' U2 L D L2 D F 
563. 13.07 B' L2 B L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' R' B L2 U' R' F2 D' B2 L2 R' 
564. 11.52 D' L D2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 R B L D R2 B' F L U2 L' 
565. 11.67 B2 U R2 B2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' F D L U' L B' F' U2 R B 
566. 13.47 F' B2 L D2 R F2 L B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D L B L' F' U B' F D' 
567. 20.37 D2 B2 U' F' R U2 F' B R' U R2 B2 U D2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 
568. 10.41 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 F' D B' F' L R F' U B L R' 
569. 10.74 B2 R' B2 D2 L B2 R D2 L' R' B' D' B2 F2 R' U2 R' D' F L 
570. 9.74 U F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L' B' R2 F L' F2 D' L D R2 
571. 9.94 R D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U' L D U' R B2 L D' B L 
572. 12.52 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 R2 U' L B' D2 L F' L2 F2 D2 L R 
573. 14.39 B' R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 U' R U2 R' U2 L U' B' L U 
574. 12.25 L' U2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 U B2 U' B R' D2 
575. 18.21 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F D' U F' D2 B F' L' F U 
576. 12.59 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 B' R B2 R D L D2 L B 
577. 9.98 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 F U' R F U' R2 D' L D' B2 F' 
578. 12.60 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B' D2 U' R D2 R' U2 L F 
579. 12.77 R' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 F D2 F D R' D' B2 U2 R' F U2 B2 
580. 13.51 R' L2 D' R' L' D R' U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 L' B2 
581. 9.47 U2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 F L2 B' U' F U2 F D L2 D2 R B' D 
582. 10.56 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 F U2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' L B2 U 
583. 10.46 L' F' R F' R2 F2 B R2 D R' F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 
584. 12.22 B L' B D' F U B R U L F2 U F2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 
585. 16.67 L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 F U R B' U' R2 U' L F' U B 
586. 12.11 D B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 B' U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L U' L' R2 
587. 12.15 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L U2 L' D2 L R2 F U' L2 R' U' B2 R' D U 
588. 12.17 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L F2 U' B' L2 D' L2 F L R' 
589. 11.90 U F2 D' L B L D R2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 L' 
590. 11.61 R' U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 B L' F' L2 U' R U B' F' 
591. 11.21 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D' F' L U B2 D2 L2 F 
592. 12.23 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 B R2 B D L2 D' L' R U L2 D2 F2 D 
593. 11.50 B F2 D2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L' D' L' D F' R' U' B2 U 
594. 16.33 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D L2 U F2 D2 L D B U F2 D2 L U2 F' D2 
595. 14.28 D2 B D2 F R2 U2 B L2 B' L2 B R U' L2 F R' U F' U2 L' B 
596. 13.93 D2 L' F2 U' F2 U2 B' R' D2 F' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' 
597. 12.47 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D F2 D L2 U' F' L R D2 R' B' U2 R' B 
598. 10.22 F' B' L2 D F' U' D' B' R B' R2 F U2 B' U2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 
599. 11.07 L' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 R' D F' D L D' B' F2 U R' U2 
600. 11.40 F R' D B L' U B R L2 D U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 
601. 16.00 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 U R' D2 R2 D' B U' R2 U' F' 
602. 12.34 U' L2 D' B2 U L2 U F2 D2 B2 R' B' U2 L B2 D L2 R D2 B 
603. 11.86 D' L' U2 L' F2 R' D2 L' D2 U R2 D2 L2 F' L D2 B L2 
604. 9.79 L2 D L U R2 D' R' D F B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 D' 
605. 10.48 L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R' F R U' F2 R' D' R2 F2 
606. 11.77 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 L B2 R U2 D L2 B' L' B' F' D' F' 
607. 13.49 F R' L2 B' L' U B' U B2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F 
608. 11.82 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L' D2 R' D U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 
609. 13.40 R' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' F' L' U' R' B2 D F D 
610. 12.21 B2 R D' B U F2 R F D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R F2 R' 
611. 16.21 F2 D' R' B U D F' L D B' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 
612. 11.42 F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 B R D L' U' R' B2 L2 U 
613. 9.16 R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U' L2 F 
614. 9.62 F2 D' R' D2 B2 R' D' F' R D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B' D2 B' R2 
615. 13.42 D' B' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 L' F' U' L' U2 
616. 11.39 U' R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D2 B U' F R' D' R B L F2 U2 
617. 11.40 U B U2 L2 B' D2 L' B' D' L2 D R2 B2 U2 D F2 U B2 D' B 
618. 15.73 L F D2 F L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 R F D B' F L' D' L' U2 
619. 9.63 L U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 L' B' L U L' D2 F2 U' F 
620. 10.69 L' D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U R' D' B' L2 B F2 U2 R' U2 
621. 14.20 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F' L B2 D2 U2 F L' R U 
622. 14.77 F2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 B D U' F U2 R' B' L' D U L2 
623. 11.64 B L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R F' D2 F' 
624. 14.40 D' L2 U2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F' U L' F2 U F2 R F2 R2 F 
625. 16.95 D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 L U' R' F' R B' R D2 L2 U' 
626. 12.56 D' L2 R2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R' F R U2 B U L' D' R' B 
627. 13.89 D' B U F D' F' L B R' L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 
628. 10.09 B R2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F R' U2 B' U L2 B U B2 U L 
629. 10.73 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 U' L' D B2 R2 F R2 U' L' 
630. 13.16 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 L B L' F2 D L' D U' F' R' 
631. 12.79 L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R F2 D' F L B' D F U2 B 
632. 17.80 R2 L D R U2 B' U L' D' F2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 
633. 13.28 L U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' R' F' D' R2 U' B' U' F2 
634. 14.38 L B' D' R B' L2 U2 D' R' U F2 B2 L2 U2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D B' 
635. 10.96 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 B' R B U2 B D R D2 L' F2 
636. 12.41 B' R2 B' F2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R B' L U R F2 R' F2 
637. 11.45 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 R' U' B' D L' B' F' L D2 R 
638. 10.17 B' R F' L' B U2 L2 D2 R D L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 
639. 13.86 F U' D' L2 D2 L' F R' F D' R2 U' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 
640. 11.23 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 L R' F2 L D2 B U' R2 B' D2 L' F2 D' R' D2 
641. 11.76 R F2 D2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D' B2 F' D2 R' D L' R D' B' D 
642. 12.84 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 R' F D R' D F' R U' L R2 
643. 14.24 U' R' L' D' F L B2 U B D R2 D2 F U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 
644. 13.80 U' F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 F U2 L' D' B2 D R2 B U F' R 
645. 10.92 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' U' B2 L' U B' D2 B' D' U' L' B' U' 
646. 14.45 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 L B' D B2 U2 B' R U F L2 
647. 11.73 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' B D2 U' R B F' L F2 D2 U2 
648. 11.21 D' F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R D2 F2 R' B2 F2 D L' R' U2 L' F D' U' L2 
649. 11.10 R F2 R2 F U2 F D2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 L F' U2 R2 U L B2 R 
650. 14.76 F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' R B' D B2 U' F' L B2 
651. 10.96 U' F2 U L U' B2 R B D B2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B' 
652. 11.97 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U F' R2 B2 R U' R U L' D' U' 
653. 10.59 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 B D2 L' D2 R B' D R F U2 
654. 9.96 D2 L' F' U D R2 D L' U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U 
655. 13.04 R' B2 L' U' F D B R' B U2 R2 F2 R B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 
656. 12.60 R2 D2 F R2 F' L' D R' B' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' B' L 
657. 8.40 B2 F2 R B2 R D2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 B' F2 L U' F' L D2 L2 R' U' 
658. 11.73 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 L D U' R2 B2 F' D' R' B' D 
659. 12.72 L' D' F2 R F B2 R U' B2 U2 D R2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 B 
660. 10.12 F' D2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 L' R B U L2 D' F2 L2 F L 
661. 10.47 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F D2 F' U' R D2 U2 F' D' 
662. 10.05 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 B D2 L D' B2 R B2 D2 L B' U2 
663. 11.70 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' F R2 U B D2 R F' D' U 
664. 12.48 F2 R' L F R2 F' L2 U D F R U2 L D2 F2 B2 R L2 D2 R' D2 
665. 12.84 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' U' F2 D' L2 R2 F' U L2 U F R' B L B2 F' 
666. 9.50 B' D2 F D2 U2 F L2 F R2 F L' B L2 B' U2 L2 D' U R' 
667. 12.89 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 D' L' B2 R' U' F R2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 B 
668. 10.68 B D' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U F2 D F2 B U B' L D F' L2 U2 F' 
669. 10.48 F2 U R2 L D' R2 B' L' R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 L' 
670. 11.87 U2 L D L' B R B2 R D' B D2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U 
671. 13.08 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R D2 B D2 L R2 D F' D 
672. 9.68 R' B2 R B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B F' D R' U' L B F U F 
673. 14.61 R' U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 L' F' R F D U F R2 U 
674. 12.43 R2 B U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 L' D U2 F L2 U R' B U F2 
675. 14.38 U F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R' F' D2 R' D' L' D' B U2 R2 
676. 13.08 R2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 D U' R2 B D B2 L' U F' U2 B2 R2 U2 
677. 11.44 L' D' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U F' U' B U' L' B2 R B D 
678. 11.47 R F' B2 U' R2 L2 F B2 L D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 R2 B' U2 F2 
679. 12.54 B2 D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 R' U2 F2 U' L D2 B D' L2 D2 
680. 11.69 L' U' L' U D2 R' B' D L' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 B' L2 B 
681. 13.24 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 B' F2 U R B R' F R B2 L' F' 
682. 13.82 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D' F U L' B' R F' D L2 
683. 10.31 F2 U2 L F D' B U2 L F U2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 
684. 12.40 B2 R2 U' F U2 L' B' U R2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 L U' 
685. 11.94 D U B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U L D B2 U2 R U L F U2 F' 
686. 11.70 F2 B D2 F U' F2 R2 B2 R F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 F' 
687. 13.51 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 B F2 L2 B' D2 R' U' B' U' L' U' B F R' B 
688. 11.68 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L' B' R' B2 D B' R D' F2 D2 
689. 11.16 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' D U2 R' F U L R' U' R 
690. 13.85 F U2 F D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 U2 L R' U L R' D L B F L2 
691. 11.39 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' U' R2 F U L' R D 
692. 9.19 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D U' L' U R' B L B' F' L2 U R' 
693. 14.43 U' R2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 U B' L' R B' L U' F U2 L' B' 
694. 12.40 B2 L' D' R2 U' B' R F2 L' R2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' D2 L2 D B2 
695. 12.08 R' B U2 L' F U D L U F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 
696. 10.76 F' U F2 U D' R' U R F R2 U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 L F2 L2 B2 
697. 11.70 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B D2 B L2 U' F2 R' B2 F' R D' B2 R2 B2 
698. 10.53 F L2 F' R B2 L B' D' B2 R U2 L B2 R' B2 R2 B2 F' 
699. 10.94  D2 L' B2 R' F' L' D R' U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B' 
700. 11.73 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' U2 F R D2 L' B2 U2 F U' L R 
701. 12.10 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' F2 L F' U L' D2 R' F2 L2 
702. 13.17 U F L' D' B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 D2 L' 
703. 10.79 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 L R2 B2 R' F' L' R D' L2 U' R2 B' U R2 
704. 11.15 B' L2 U2 B' F' U2 B' D2 U2 F' L' D L2 B U' B2 R' F D R2 
705. 13.16 R2 B L D B U B' D R D2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 
706. 9.44 L' B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D U' B' L' D2 B2 F L' F D' U' 
707. 11.93 R2 F' R2 B L2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 D R B L F L' U2 F' R2 F 
708. 11.76 L' F R2 D2 R2 B' L2 B L2 U2 B D L' R2 D U2 R B2 U' 
709. 12.33 F U2 B2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' L' D F2 L2 F L D L D2 
710. 12.56 B F2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 F' D' B2 D' L2 U' L D' R B' F' 
711. 14.60 B' D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L U' R2 F U2 B F L' 
712. 12.81 D R2 B D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B D' L' B L D R' B' F' R2 
713. 12.36 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D U R2 D' F' L' F L B D2 U' B' L U' 
714. 11.04 U' F2 R2 F D2 L2 B D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R B' U L' U' B2 R2 F D' 
715. 11.21 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F2 R B' D U2 R' U' L' D R' 
716. 11.01 D2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B D' B R' D2 L2 D2 B' L' R 
717. 9.68 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L U' F' R D' F' R' B L 
718. 12.91 D2 B2 L2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D2 U' L' D2 L2 R' U' R2 B D' F2 
719. 18.10 R2 U2 B2 R U2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 U2 B R' F' L' F2 R' D' L2 B 
720. 13.07 D F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 L B2 F' R' F2 D' R2 B' L2 U2 
721. 13.28 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 B F2 U B' R' F' L' R B' F' 
722. 13.84 D' F R' D F U2 F' R F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D' 
723. 9.28 B2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L' D' B F2 L D R2 D R 
724. 10.70 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L B R2 U' R U L U F D U2 
725. 11.62 B' U B2 L2 F U R2 B' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 
726. 10.86 B2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 L F L' D F D' R' D B' R 
727. 9.88 L F2 U2 L' R D2 R' B2 L D2 B' R D R2 B' F' L2 B R2 
728. 11.25 R L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B2 F R2 B2 U R' B R2 B' U' B D 
729. 10.71 R' U2 F2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D R U B R' D' B2 R2 F' L' 
730. 7.48 L2 U' D' F' R2 F R' U' L D R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 
731. 11.49 F B2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U' B' U2 F' L' F' L D' R' U 
732. 13.55 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L B R2 F2 L' D L' U' F2 U2 
733. 12.04 L D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R' B' L B F' L B' R2 B' 
734. 10.92 F' R2 F2 U' R2 D' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 F D' L R D2 F' 
735. 11.22 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R D2 R D' L2 F D2 U R F' L B 
736. 11.76 U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 F D2 B R' D2 B' U L2 R2 D2 B D2 
737. 11.25 F D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D L' R' D' F' R2 D B' R2 F2 
738. 11.58 R U2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F U' F2 R D2 R U F 
739. 13.65 L D2 B' F' D2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U F' R F' U F2 D' L 
740. 12.23 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F L' B' F' D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 
741. 12.56 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L' U L2 F' L2 D 
742. 11.75 R F B2 D B U B U2 D2 R' D B2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 
743. 11.03 R U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F L' U2 R' D' L R' B L' 
744. 12.53 D R2 D2 L' U' L2 B U' F' R2 B2 D R2 B2 U D' B2 U2 F2 D2 
745. 9.54 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' B' R2 U B D2 L2 B' U2 
746. 10.39 B' D2 L D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 F U2 L2 U' R' U' F U2 
747. 10.80 D' U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 L B D2 L' D' R' F D2 U' B 
748. 12.93 B R2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F U' F L' D F2 L' D B' U L 
749. 8.80 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U' F R2 D2 R' B' L' F' U F2 
750. 15.23 R U2 L2 B L2 B F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' R' F' R' U L D' R2 U2 
751. 10.92 R' B D2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 U' R' B' L D2 L2 R2 D B2 
752. 13.58 D B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B D B F' R' B L F R F' 
753. 8.39 F' R2 F' L2 B D2 B2 D2 F D' B' L' U B2 L2 R F R U2 
754. 13.88 B U F' R2 B2 U B2 L' F2 R B' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 F U2 B' 
755. 11.01 D U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B' D' B' F2 R D' U' L F D2 
756. 9.31 B2 U' F L B' U D' F R' B2 D2 R L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F 
757. 11.36 R B2 L D F D2 B' U' R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B' R 
758. 17.46 F' D2 F D2 F' R2 F D2 F D2 F2 R' B' F' U' F L2 D R U R 
759. 12.80 R F2 U' R D F L B' L B2 U D R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 
760. 12.73 D' L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' R B' L' F R2 D2 L' B D' 
761. 8.72 D2 R B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 F2 L' R' F' R' U2 B F U' L' F D 
762. 10.56 D2 L2 B U2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L B' F R' U F' D2 U' F D' 
763. 14.44 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 F' R' D2 R2 U' L B2 
764. 11.44 R2 B2 R' U' B2 R' U' R2 B R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 B2 
765. 10.80 D L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' L F2 L2 D2 F L' R' F' D' U' 
766. 11.16 U R B2 U2 F' R' L U' B' D L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 D2 
767. 12.33 D R B2 R' D2 L F2 R2 F2 R B D' R2 F U2 L2 U2 B' 
768. 12.19 D' B R2 U2 L2 B L2 B' F2 D2 R2 U2 R U' F2 D U' F R B' 
769. 14.39 B L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B D' B2 U' R D' L2 B' F2 L' U2 
770. 11.32 R L2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 R' B F D2 L B' 
771. 10.92 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 B' D2 L2 D' B2 L B2 R U2 B 
772. 18.08 L' F2 L2 D F2 D' U' R2 U R2 F2 R B D' R2 U2 B' U' L2 R 
773. 14.63 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B' F R2 F' L2 F' U' B L R' B2 U B D L2 U 
774. 9.67 F B2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 B L D' F2 L2 R2 F' U L 
775. 12.28 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 B U2 L2 F2 R U' F2 L F D' 
776. 14.56 U D' R D' L2 F U R' U2 B D2 B' R2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 L 
777. 14.44 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' L B' U2 R B R2 F' L2 U' 
778. 12.16 D2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L D U B2 U F2 L U2 L2 F2 
779. 12.84 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 L U2 F' U' L D' L F2 L' D2 
780. 11.42 B' D' F D F2 U B2 L B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' 
781. 12.56 L' F' D' B R' B U F' R B2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' F2 
782. 13.18 L' U' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L D2 B R2 F' R' F' R2 U 
783. 11.80 R2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B D2 L2 D U' B' R2 B' R' U' L' F' R2 
784. 10.98 R U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L F2 U' F U2 F' R' D B 
785. 12.16 U F' D2 B R2 U2 B U2 B2 F D2 F' R B L2 R2 U B2 U' R' 
786. 12.48 F' L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' R' D L B' L R2 U2 
787. 9.96 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D F' R B F D U2 F2 R' U' R 
788. 14.65 L F2 D R U F' R' U' L' F B U2 B' L2 B' L2 F U2 F2 D2 
789. 7.29 F U B2 L2 D' R2 D U R2 F2 D' L2 B R2 U L' B' F R2 D2 L' 
790. 12.52 F' U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R U' L B2 U' L B D2 U2 
791. 12.99 F L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D' F' R2 B' F' R' B2 R' B' L 
792. 13.57 U R' B R2 L F2 D F U' B2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 
793. 12.44 L D2 F' D B U' F' D2 R' B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D 
794. 10.99 R B2 R' B2 R' F2 R U2 L D2 B' R2 U' F2 R' U F R D 
795. 14.28 U R2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' R D2 B' D' U' B' F' L' B 
796. 12.86 U L' B' U' F R' D2 F U' F' U2 B U2 F L2 B' D2 F' R2 B' 
797. 13.68 F' L' D F2 B' R U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B L2 F' B2 R2 U2 F R2 
798. 12.46 D' U2 R B2 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' B2 R2 D' B D' B D F2 L' R 
799. 10.39 B D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' F2 U L' U2 B' F' U B2 
800. 10.88 R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B F2 L2 R U' B' L U' R F2 D U 
801. 16.00 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 F U' L F' U' F' L B' R 
802. 10.42 B2 D U F2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 R' F D' U2 B L2 F R' U2 F' 
803. 12.12 D R2 F2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 D' F' L2 B R' D2 L D2 B L2 U' 
804. 10.61 R U2 B2 U2 L U2 R U2 R' U' F D U2 L B U' L2 U' 
805. 10.28 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F D' F' L' B R F2 U L2 
806. 14.46 U L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 R' B' D2 L U2 L2 D B' D2 B2 
807. 12.92 U R' D L U2 F' R B R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' L2 D2 L' 
808. 11.87 B2 R' D2 F2 R B2 R U2 L2 F2 B' R' D' L B R' U' F2 L' R 
809. 14.22 U2 B2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F R2 F' L2 U L' F' R' D2 U' B' R B' 
810. 13.80 B2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 B2 D2 F D' B' R' F' R' U2 B2 L F 
811. 9.76 D' R2 F2 U B2 L' D F R2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 U' 
812. 11.70 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F L B' R2 B D R' U' B' D2 
813. 12.18 D' F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B D' R B F' U' R' D' B' L' 
814. 12.69 L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2 U B2 F' U' B' R U B D' U' R' 
815. 9.93 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R' D' F L2 B' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 
816. 9.60 D U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B D2 F2 D' F' L' B R F' U2 L' 
817. 10.50 D R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U F' L U2 R2 B L2 B2 
818. 12.70 D R' F' B2 U' F R' B' L' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B' L2 B2 D2 
819. 13.48 F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 U L' D F R D2 L2 F2 U2 
820. 13.05 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 B L2 D' L2 R' D2 B' L2 U R' 
821. 9.78 L D F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F U' R' D F U2 R' F2 L2 
822. 8.34 B L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D B F' D' B2 D2 R' D2 R' 
823. 11.74 F2 R U' L2 U' L B D R' U B2 R U2 R B2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L 
824. 12.08 F2 L' U2 B U' R' U' L2 F U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 
825. 12.38 F' L' U2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 R B U' F' R' D' L2 U' F' U 
826. 11.98 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D U2 L2 R2 U' F2 B' D' F L' D2 F2 D' U' L' R 
827. 11.44 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R' U B' F U F' U' F2 U 
828. 9.64 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F' U' F' D B D2 R' F' R' U' 
829. 15.12 R' U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 B R2 F D R D2 L' B2 F2 U' F 
830. 10.68 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 F D2 U' L D B F2 L2 R2 D2 R U' 
831. 15.42 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D U' F2 B' L R B' D F L U' R' F2 
832. 11.75 U D F' B' U F2 B U R2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 L B2 F' 
833. 10.58 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R D' B R' U2 B' R2 F' R' 
834. 15.74 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L F R U' R2 D F' L2 U' L' 
835. 11.40 D' B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 U B D2 R' B D B' L2 F 
836. 9.47 D' B2 U R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R B2 U B D R D L U' 
837. 11.15 B F2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L' B D' B2 R2 F' L' D2 R' 
838. 12.92 R' B' U' F' U D F U' L' B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 
839. 12.69 L2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D R2 U L2 B R F D B' D' L U2 B 
840. 12.05 L' U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' F2 U B' F' L U R' 
841. 9.87 F2 B R2 U' F' L2 B R B2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F 
842. 12.41 B' F2 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 D B2 L2 U B R F' L' U' L F' D' F 
843. 13.11 L' D2 R' F2 D B2 R L' F' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 D' B' 
844. 14.42 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R D2 F' R' F2 U B R F2 L2 D' 
845. 13.42 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L U' F2 U R2 B R2 F' U2 
846. 15.25 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B F L2 B R2 D B' L D' R' F2 D' B L R2 
847. 14.17 L2 R2 B R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 L' B' U2 L2 U' B R D' B2 L' 
848. 11.09 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' L D' L' R' B U2 R' U' L 
849. 13.73 F D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L' U F' L B' D F R2 U' 
850. 11.94 D' L2 B L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 R' D2 F' L2 U B' L' U2 
851. 13.02 L2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 U B2 U F U' F U' L' F 
852. 11.01 U2 B L2 U2 L' F' B' U' B' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 R U2 
853. 12.40 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R B L F U B U B' U' L' 
854. 11.37 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L F D2 F2 U R2 B' R F R 
855. 10.29 D B' U' B' U' B R2 D L F D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B2 L2 
856. 12.85 B2 U2 F U2 L2 B F U2 F' R B2 D U' R2 F' U2 B R' D' 
857. 13.28 R2 D F' L2 U B' D B U2 B2 R' L' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L B' 
858. 10.71 U R2 B2 D U L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L' R' F R2 D' B L2 D2 R2 U2 
859. 13.41 U2 D' L F2 U2 L' F' U' B' L' R2 F2 L2 B2 U D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 
860. 9.15 L R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B' L2 U' F R' B2 F R' 
861. 17.12 B' L D' R' L' B' R2 F L' R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U2 
862. 10.90 L2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 B D2 B' F2 R2 D' F D2 R' D L U B2 F' D 
863. 15.95 D' F D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 U F' U L' U' F U2 R' F2 
864. 11.28 L F2 U' R' F B2 U R' F L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 R F2 B2 
865. 11.10 U D' R' F' U2 F2 U' R' U R' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 L U2 F2 B2 R2 
866. 12.29 R2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 R' B2 L F2 L2 D F L2 B' R D2 B L' D' R2 
867. 11.75 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 B' U R' B2 U2 B' L D B2 U 
868. 11.52 U' F L2 F U' R2 F' L B U2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B L' 
869. 8.80 B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L U' L' R2 F U2 F2 U L2 R 
870. 12.01 B' U' F L U2 B' R2 D' L' D F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 B 
871. 11.46 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B U' B' D R2 U F R U2 F L 
872. 9.86 F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D L' D2 F L2 B' U' R' F D' F2 
873. 10.45 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U L' F2 R2 U R B' R U' B2 
874. 15.39 R2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 U R2 F D' R D B' L' D' R U R 
875. 16.55 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U' L U' B' L' B2 R D F' L U' 
876. 10.45 U' F U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 B' L2 U B L2 D' F L R F U 
877. 11.22 R' U B2 R2 D U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F' U' L B D2 F2 D' B2 F2 
878. 11.74 D' R' F2 D F' B2 U R D F' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F L2 B' U 
879. 10.00 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L' B' U' R2 F2 L' B' F R2 U2 
880. 14.42 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B U R F L' R D' L2 D' R2 F2 
881. 13.42 F2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 R D2 F' L U L2 B' L' F2 D2 
882. 8.70 B2 R B' D F' L2 B U R U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 L' B' 
883. 11.94 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R U' B' D' R D2 L D' L' B2 
884. 11.54 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' D' B' R' U L' F L2 R' 
885. 11.74 B2 U F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' L2 R' D B2 F' D L' U2 L' F R' 
886. 11.97 U' B L B2 U R2 F R' L D' B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 
887. 11.89 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F' R2 F2 D' L' B2 R2 F' U2 R 
888. 11.83 L B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L F' D B' U' F R' F' L2 
889. 10.77 L2 D2 U' F2 U L2 D U R2 F2 R' D L' U2 F R U B' D' B' F2 
890. 11.99 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 L B D2 R' D B' U2 R2 F' D2 
891. 11.67 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' F' D2 F' L2 U L2 R' D' F' U B' L U2 L2 
892. 10.54 L U2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B U B2 D' B2 F2 U2 R' B U 
893. 12.13 D2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 L' D' L' D' B' U F2 D' U2 
894. 13.45 R2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R D' U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 R' 
895. 13.35 D R2 F R2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 R D' L' U B' F2 L' U' L' 
896. 12.02 F D2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 D R B' F' D2 L' R2 B' U2 R2 
897. 11.47 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' U2 R F L2 D' B2 U B L R' F2 D 
898. 10.45 B2 L B' D L U' B' R' U B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 D F' 
899. 10.10 L R' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F' D' F D B R D B 
900. 9.28 B2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U' B' R2 U2 B D R 
901. 12.62 B' L B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 L B2 L' B' U2 L' D B2 U B2 R F 
902. 12.96 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R D2 L2 B F U L U R' 
903. 12.61 R2 B U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 B2 U' L R' U' B' D F L' B' L 
904. 12.80 L' B' D R2 D' L' D' B' R F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' 
905. 11.91 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U F2 D2 B2 R F D2 B' U 
906. 10.21 U D' F B' D2 R L' U' L' D2 F D2 F R2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 D 
907. 8.60 B D' F' B' R' U2 L' U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 U' 
908. 11.68 R B2 F L2 B D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U' B2 U' L' F' D' U 
909. 11.54 F U2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B L B' R' F' U R' F' U2 R U2 
910. 12.27 U D' R L2 B' R2 F2 U L F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B 
911. 12.99 R2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R' U L' R F R B L B' F 
912. 10.97 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 F R2 D U R' F D' B2 F2 D' R' 
913. 13.77 D' R2 B2 U2 L' U2 L D2 L' D2 B2 R2 U' R' U' R D F D2 R2 
914. 8.72 U B2 U B2 R U' F' B L B' L2 B2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F L2 F 
915. 8.55 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 L U' F D L' B F2 U2 B D' 
916. 11.87 U2 B U' D2 B R F2 D R' D2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R' F2 B 
917. 10.33 L U2 F D2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' L2 F L U B' D' U' F2 R B' U' 
918. 13.15 B U' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L B F2 U' B D L' B' L' 
919. 11.62 L2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L U' F2 D2 L F' D B' F2 R' 
920. 10.30 F L' F' B' R F2 R' D F2 B' L2 U2 D2 B U2 D2 B D2 U' 
921. 11.01 L2 U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B F2 U2 B2 D' R' D2 B R D U' R D2 F' 
922. 11.15 B D2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F R' F U L' R' U' L' B' F' D2 
923. 11.73 R' U F' R2 D2 L D B2 U' L' B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R 
924. 9.69 L' B' L' U L2 D' B' U2 F' U2 R F2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R 
925. 13.31 U' B2 L2 B' D2 B U2 F D2 F2 L2 R' D F2 R2 B U' F2 U 
926. 10.67 U2 B L2 D2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U' R F2 R B2 R D F' R2 F2 
927. 10.39 B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 U' L' U L' F' U2 R F' D R' U2 
928. 13.32 F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F U R F L D' B2 R2 U R 
929. 12.31 R' U L B' R' B' U2 D B' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R L2 F2 D2 F2 D 
930. 11.98 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 B' D B2 L2 U' F L B' 
931. 11.61 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R D' F L' B2 D2 U' B2 F' 
932. 10.34 U R2 B' R' L2 B U L2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D 
933. 12.33 L' F R F2 L' F2 L U R2 D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 L 
934. 9.81 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F L F2 U B D' L2 D' R2 B2 
935. 10.41 R L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 F D2 R' D2 F' L' U' B U2 R2 F2 
936. 12.09 F2 R' L F2 L D' F R' F2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 L' F' 
937. 11.02 R' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 R D U2 R2 F2 L B' U' 
938. 12.51 R U2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 B U B D' L B2 U2 F' U' B2 
939. 14.19 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L R U B2 R' B' F' R' U 
940. 12.66 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 R' B U L U B2 U B' U2 L 
941. 11.66 L' D L B L2 F2 R' B' D R U2 L' F2 R' D2 L U2 L D2 
942. 13.37 B' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B F D2 U' B' L' D L F2 R2 B R' F 
943. 12.18 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 D2 R F2 L' D' F 
944. 12.98 D' R' L' F L' U' D' B U' R' F2 U D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 
945. 13.32 D2 F R2 U2 L' U' D R U B U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 
946. 14.51 D' F2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U L' B2 D L' B' D R2 D U' R 
947. 13.05 F D2 L2 B U' L F L B F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 L' B2 R 
948. 11.28 D' L D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 F L U' L' R F2 U' 
949. 8.56 U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' R' B R2 D' U' B' D' F2 R B' 
950. 13.26 R' F R' L' B D2 R' D' B' D' R2 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 
951. 13.34 R2 L' B' R' L D' B U' L' U L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 
952. 11.49 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 D R' B2 D U2 L F' U2 R' 
953. 16.12 B' L2 B2 R' U2 B R2 U F' B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 L F2 
954. 11.70 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L R D' B2 D2 R' F' R' D2 L' 
955. 11.21 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B U2 L2 U' B' L F R' U2 B' 
956. 13.89 B F2 R2 F2 D U R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F L U' B2 L2 U' B F2 L 
957. 11.96 B2 D' B U2 R' B R' L' F U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L 
958. 11.68 L' U' L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D L F2 L2 D2 L F' U' B' 
959. 14.42 R' L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' U2 F' D2 L' F D2 R2 D' B D2 U L 
960. 11.78 D2 B2 U2 D F' U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 R U2 B2 L D 
961. 11.54 R' D' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' D' B' F' L' B2 U' F' D' 
962. 10.32 U L D2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 L R2 F2 D2 U B2 L' B' F D L B L2 
963. 11.60 F2 B' R L' D' B2 D L U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 R 
964. 11.62 L2 D2 R D2 R B2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' D R' F U' R' D B 
965. 10.23 U B2 U' L2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 B U' B' U2 R' D L D B U2 
966. 9.83 L F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 B U2 L' R D' L' B D' 
967. 10.75 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U F2 U R F2 L B2 F' U F' 
968. 9.88 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B L D R2 B L D' U2 B 
969. 11.87 B' D L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 B' L D' R' B2 L2 F L' F' 
970. 9.19 B' D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U' L2 D B R F L F' U2 B 
971. 12.01 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B' F' U2 R' B' D R' F L' D' B F2 
972. 11.95 U2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 R2 F U' R2 B' L' U L' D2 U2 R 
973. 9.67 U' L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F R' B2 L' B F2 U2 L' B' U' 
974. 11.45 L D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 F L2 U B2 F' R' U2 
975. 10.79 F' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L F' L U2 R2 B' L' B' D 
976. 11.02 B' R L D B U' B2 L' U F U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 L D2 L 
977. 10.86 L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B F L' B2 F2 D R' U L B F' 
978. 13.07 D2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U F L2 B' L2 R' D' R' B' L' 
979. 8.80 B' U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' F L R' D' L B' D R2 B' 
980. 10.84 U2 F' R' U2 B2 U2 D' L U2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 
981. 11.06 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R B D B2 U' F2 U2 L R2 F 
982. 10.97 D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' L' B R U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 
983. 9.39 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F' U B2 R U' B D L2 F U 
984. 10.74 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U B D' L F2 D U2 F D2 R U 
985. 12.03 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 B L D' L D U' F R U 
986. 11.83 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 U B D B2 R' D2 L' U R2 B D' 
987. 9.95 L U2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L F2 D2 U' B' D' B F' L2 D B' U2 R 
988. 10.25 R2 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F' D B2 L2 R D2 R D' L2 
989. 10.94 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' D B F' D U' R2 F R B F 
990. 10.84 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2 R' D2 U2 R' F' D U B2 L' D B2 U2 L' B' 
991. 12.23 D2 R' F B L2 F2 D R' U L2 B R2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 
992. 11.66 R2 L' U' R2 F R2 L' F' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 
993. 14.92 U B' D2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F D' R2 B D2 B D L' 
994. 11.12 R U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B F' R' U' R2 F D R' U 
995. 11.88 D2 B D2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B L' B2 R D L' R2 B' L2 D' F2 
996. 9.01 B F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F D' U F' R' B' 
997. 11.92 R2 U2 F' R2 B D2 L' B2 F' U' R U' L F' R' F' 
998. 14.52 D' F2 U2 D' B U2 L2 F' U D2 R B2 R L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 
999. 10.54 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' R D L2 R F' D U L D2 U L2 
1000. 10.91 L' F D' R' B' D F2 B U F' R2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 F' R2 
1001. 9.23 D B' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 L' U2 F2 U' R2 B' L2 R' U 
1002. 13.24 U' L2 U2 F L U2 F U D' B2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 F D2 R2 B D2 
1003. 10.57 D2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L' D' F' D2 R2 U' F2 R U L2 B' 
1004. 12.72 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R' B2 L2 B' D' B' L2 U B2 U 
1005. 11.23 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 L' U B' D' B U F' D' R2 U2 
1006. 11.85 B L2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D' U' R' D' B' R U2 F' R B D2 
1007. 11.15 R D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 D F2 U R' U2 L2 U' 
1008. 11.76 B R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 R B R2 D' B2 L2 D F L 
1009. 12.48 U2 F R2 B L2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R U F' L2 R D 
1010. 10.54 D2 R U2 D' B D2 R' F' L U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 
1011. 10.93 F R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F' U B' D' B F R' D' U2 
1012. 11.04 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B L B' F' R D2 F R2 D' B U' 
1013. 11.30 B D2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L U' B' D L F' U' F2 U2 R 
1014. 12.98 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 L' D R F D' B2 R B R D' 
1015. 9.74 L' F2 U2 F R2 B F2 U2 D' R U F R F' L F D' 
1016. 12.18 D2 B' L2 B' D' F L' B2 R D' F' U2 B L2 F' D2 F' U2 F L2 
1017. 10.07 B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R' B' L' B2 L F D' L2 
1018. 10.65 B2 R' D2 L' R D2 B2 L' B2 F2 R F' R' U L R2 D2 B' U2 F2 
1019. 11.51 U2 R U L' F2 L2 F' B' L U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
1020. 9.74 L2 D F D' B2 L' U L U2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 
1021. 14.56 R2 D' U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L R2 B2 F' D' U2 R2 B' D2 U' 
1022. 12.37 F D2 L F2 L U2 L2 R F2 D2 R D2 U F U' F' D' B F' D' L' 
1023. 10.94 L B' U' F L' U F2 L F' B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U D B2 
1024. 9.94 R L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B' D2 F R U' F D U R2 U' F R 
1025. 10.50 D F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D F2 U R B' R' D' L F' 
1026. 12.37 F D2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 L' B L R F U R D2 F U 
1027. 10.27 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 F' L2 B L2 U' F' R' D2 L' U' B F' D2 U' 
1028. 13.75 L U F D L B D R2 U B' U' F2 B2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 
1029. 11.94 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F R' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 
1030. 11.98 R' B2 D2 U B2 L2 D B2 F2 U F2 U' B' R2 B2 U F D2 R B R2 
1031. 13.90 U' L2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 F D' F D2 F R' F U B L 
1032. 11.88 F B2 D' R' D R2 D F' B2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 L U2 B 
1033. 11.39 F2 R2 F' L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B L2 R' D F' U2 R2 D U2 B' L' 
1034. 13.49 F R2 F D2 R2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B2 U L2 F' L R B F2 L' D 
1035. 13.74 D L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D L2 D2 B2 L' F L U2 F2 
1036. 9.84 D2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 B L2 F L2 U2 L' F' L' U2 F D' U' F' U2 
1037. 14.66 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' D' L D U' B' L2 D B2 D2 
1038. 10.05 F L' U D2 L2 F' U' L2 D' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R U2 F2 U2 
1039. 10.62 R2 D' R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B R' D2 R B' D' B' U L2 U2 
1040. 10.58 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L D' B' F2 R2 D' B' U2 L' F' 
1041. 11.90 L' R2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 R F L2 D F2 R D F' 
1042. 11.00 U' B2 L2 R' F2 R B2 R' B2 R U2 D' F L' D L' F U' L2 
1043. 13.68 U' B U2 L2 B L2 B L2 F' D2 B L2 R' U F2 L2 U' B R' B U 
1044. 15.95 L B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 F2 R' U' F U B U L' R' B 
1045. 13.31 R' D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 F' L B F' U2 B' 
1046. 10.47 F' R' L' D' B2 L F' U' L D B2 R2 D' B2 U D B2 R2 U' B2 
1047. 11.43 D2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 D B2 L U' B R2 F D' F' U' F L' 
1048. 8.61 U2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 U2 L D2 R' F' L' U L2 U' L2 B D' R D2 
1049. 11.92 U2 B' L U2 R2 L2 F' D2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U B' 
1050. 15.19 U F2 R B2 L D2 F D L' D2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 D 
1051. 10.66 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B D2 L B L2 F U L B2 U' 
1052. 10.18 U R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 D B' D' L F D' F2 R' U' B2 U 
1053. 11.31 U2 F D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F R2 B U' F D R B2 L R' U B 
1054. 13.49 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' D' L2 R D B L2 U L' R2 
1055. 9.65 F' U2 B2 R' B' U' D R' U2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D 
1056. 12.82 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' B D' R D B L B' R D' 
1057. 11.20 B R2 L' U2 R2 D' L' D' B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R 
1058. 10.85 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R' B' U F L' F 
1059. 11.30 U2 F R2 U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D B L' U' B' F' L2 F2 D' L2 
1060. 12.99 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R F' R2 B' L F' D' L2 U R 
1061. 10.97 F U2 B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 D L' U R2 D' B U R 
1062. 8.52 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U B L' U2 F' L D U F' R' B2 
1063. 13.02 D2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F U2 F R U' B' U2 R2 F2 L' U B' U 
1064. 11.87 L' U2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 L B2 D2 F2 U' B' D' L2 U' L' F' R U' B 
1065. 10.72 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F U D R L2 F2 U D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 
1066. 11.62 L2 U' F' L2 D2 L U' B2 R F D F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 D' R2 
1067. 10.99 B L2 D2 R' B2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 R2 B' D' R2 F U2 L' U' F' 
1068. 12.14 U B2 D2 L F D' L' F' U' F2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 R U2 R B2 R 
1069. 11.36 L U2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U L2 U2 F L' F2 U' B' F R' 
1070. 14.63 F2 R' B2 D2 L F2 L F2 U2 B2 L B U2 L' D2 F' L' F D' B R2 
1071. 10.91 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F R' F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D' B L' 
1072. 10.47 R D B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F' R D2 R' B D2 F' D 
1073. 14.89 B D2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' D' B F U' F R D2 U 
1074. 9.46 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 R D B2 D L U' R2 D F' R 
1075. 11.14 D' F2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 F D' R U R2 F2 R B' F 
1076. 9.01 L2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' U' F' R2 F' L R' F R2 U B 
1077. 11.04 F' B2 D B2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' B L' D R' F2 R' 
1078. 14.02 R' D2 R' F2 L F2 D2 U2 R' U2 R' U' B R' D2 U' F L D' B F' 
1079. 10.77 R2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 B' L D B' U' B L R B D 
1080. 10.07 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 L' B' L2 U L' D' R' B U2 R 
1081. 8.99 D' F R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F U2 F R2 D' B2 R' U2 L2 F' L' F' 
1082. 10.48 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U2 F L' U' B' L2 D' L' R B' U2 F' 
1083. 16.99 D' F' B' L B' U2 B U2 R U' D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 U' D' 
1084. 13.06 U B L2 D F' R2 F U' L B' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D F2 B2 U F2 
1085. 12.38 R' B2 U B' L' D' R' F U' F' U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F R 
1086. 12.73 F2 L U2 B2 L B2 R D2 F2 U2 L' U' F L2 D L D R2 F U2 F' 
1087. 11.40 R2 B L2 B R F2 B D U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B U' 
1088. 11.62 F D2 B U F D F' L' U' B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F 
1089. 11.50 U B' D2 F' R' U' F' B' L B U D L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 
1090. 14.04 L' U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F' U2 F L' F' L D' R 
1091. 11.80 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 B L' U L' U2 B U2 R2 B 
1092. 11.54 F' L2 D' U' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L B' R' F' D' F' U2 F' 
1093. 11.54 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 L F' D' L' B2 R B D' R2 U' 
1094. 13.44 U F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 B' D' U F2 L' F' R' U' L' F U2 
1095. 10.46 D' B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B D' F2 L R B R F R2 F' 
1096. 12.73 U R2 B' R U2 D' L' U F' L' F2 R' B2 D2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 
1097. 11.38 B' R2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 R2 U R2 U2 L' D B' U2 L2 R' U2 F' 
1098. 14.60 R B2 D' F B R B' R' D' R L B2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 L 
1099. 10.17 U F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U R' D F' R U2 R2 F2 D2 B U' 
1100. 9.68 F' D2 R U F' U D L B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L 
1101. 13.98 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B U2 R D' R' F' R' U B L' D' R' 
1102. 13.47 D' R' F2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 L D' F L B R2 D B2 U 
1103. 11.04 B R B2 U2 R B2 L' B D' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 R D2 
1104. 10.21 D L2 F' D2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D' F U' R' U2 B F R' 
1105. 11.36 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D F' L' B2 F2 D2 B F L B' F' 
1106. 13.49 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 L R' U B' L' U' L' B2 L' 
1107. 10.15 B2 L' U R' L2 F2 L' F L F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 L' 
1108. 12.03 B' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D' F' R' B' D2 L B2 
1109. 13.14 U2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B L' U F L' U2 R2 D U' R' B 
1110. 9.55 F L' B' R2 L' U R' D B' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 F R2 L2 D' 
1111. 13.25 R U2 B' U2 B D2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 F D' R' D' L2 D' B' F D B' 
1112. 15.74 R U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 U' L2 B2 F L D' U' R F2 U' 
1113. 12.33 U R2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' D L2 B' L F' L' D2 F2 
1114. 12.61 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 L B' L R2 D' B' R B F R2 
1115. 10.54 D2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U R' B R F' D2 R' F2 R' D2 U' 
1116. 12.09 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 B F D' R' D' L2 D L' B D' U 
1117. 11.46 B' F2 U2 L D2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 F L F2 D B' L' F R D 
1118. 9.23 R' F D2 L2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 D' L' B U2 B L R B2 U2 
1119. 12.89 B' L B2 F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 R B2 R B' D' F' R' B U' F2 R F2 
1120. 11.55 D U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' B' R' B' D2 L R' U' B' D' B2 
1121. 12.08 R U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D L' D2 L2 F U2 F' U B R 
1122. 11.60 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F' D F2 L B' R2 B U' F 
1123. 13.21 B D2 R U2 L' F2 L' B2 R' F2 L' U2 D' L2 B F R B D' B' F2 
1124. 9.89 F D2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B R' U L' D2 R U2 L2 R' F' 
1125. 9.40 R D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L B2 U' R F' R2 D F' D2 U 
1126. 10.77 B2 L' D L B' R U2 B D2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 B' 
1127. 14.06 D B' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F D B' D R 
1128. 13.10 R L2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 D L2 B2 U F U' F L' B L2 R' D B2 
1129. 9.46 U' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 D B' D F' D R F2 U' F' 
1130. 9.76 F L D2 L F2 D2 R' D2 R U2 R2 B2 U' F' D' U R' F' L' D2 U 
1131. 11.53 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L R F U R' B2 D' U F' U' 
1132. 10.83 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U F2 R2 B' L2 U2 L B2 F2 D L F2 L2 
1133. 10.37 U2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 U F2 L U' L2 F L' F R' 
1134. 10.81 L U2 R2 B' D2 B U2 B R2 F2 U2 F D' U' B' F2 U2 L' D2 L' F' 
1135. 11.65 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' R F L D L R2 F U2 R2 
1136. 11.58 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 U L' D F2 U' F' D L2 U' F' 
1137. 9.93 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' U R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D L2 B' D2 B' R U' F2 
1138. 11.82 F D2 L2 B F R2 F R2 U L' D B F' L R B2 D' U2 
1139. 11.26 U B2 D2 U2 L R2 B2 L' R F D' B L R' U' L2 F2 
1140. 11.18 R' U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F R2 D B' L R' B D2 F2 R2 B2 
1141. 11.42 F U' R2 L F' D' F' L F R2 U L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' 
1142. 10.01 L2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 R' F' R2 U B' D2 B2 R' B2 F2 
1143. 11.66 B2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 B' R' F D2 B2 U B D' F' 
1144. 10.90 F' B D' F D R L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 F D2 R' 
1145. 13.72 R' U2 D' R2 L' F R' D F U' D2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 
1146. 10.41 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 L2 R' F D' F R F' U R' B2 L' 
1147. 11.92 D U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' R2 D R' D' U L F' R' F2 D2 
1148. 10.97 U L D R' F L D2 R' B U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 D2 L U2 
1149. 13.52 U' R2 D' B' L F' R' D' B' D' U2 L U2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 
1150. 11.98 L B' D L2 U' R' F' D' L U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U D2 L2 U' F 
1151. 7.78 U R F2 R2 D' F2 U2 D' B U2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' 
1152. 12.71 D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F D B' L' F' U B L' R B' L' U2 
1153. 11.72 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D' U' F' L' R' D L2 R' D' B' 
1154. 13.01 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D B2 D R2 U' B' R' F2 U' L B' F' L' U' F 
1155. 15.53 R' L B U R B' U' B' D B R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 
1156. 10.76 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D U F R2 F2 L U' F U2 
1157. 10.78 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F' R F R' U' B F2 D R F' 
1158. 13.28 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 L' F D' U2 B R2 U' L B2 R 
1159. 10.03 B' D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 L D2 U' R B' R2 D L F' 
1160. 14.13 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L B F' U2 R2 U L D' U' R2 
1161. 10.83 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D U L F' U2 B L R B D' B2 U' 
1162. 10.11 D' L2 B U2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F L' B2 L' U B R' F 
1163. 14.77 R' F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 D' B' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' 
1164. 13.83 F' D L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' L D U2 L' U2 B2 U R' 
1165. 10.61 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 R2 F' U' R' B U' B2 L' R2 F2 D' 
1166. 10.40 U2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 B D F2 D L' R D' F R' 
1167. 11.42 D' L2 B L2 D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 L2 D' U' B D2 L' R U' L2 
1168. 15.12 L D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 R F R D' B' R D' U2 
1169. 11.16 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R U B' F2 L' U R F U' F 
1170. 10.52 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L U' R' U2 F2 U F L U2 L2 
1171. 14.11 F U R' B U2 D L U2 F' L D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
1172. 10.77 D' R' U2 L2 U L2 F D F B2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 R' 
1173. 9.37 B' F L2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D' L' D L2 F' U' L B2 D 
1174. 10.43 U L2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U L2 D2 R' U' B L2 D2 L2 F R B R' 
1175. 11.11 R2 U R' U R F2 B D' R' B2 R D2 L2 D2 R' F2 B2 L F2 B 
1176. 10.24 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' L' R D' F' U' B' D L2 F2 
1177. 9.78 F R U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 D L2 D B' F' D' L U F 
1178. 13.10 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U B' R2 B F D U' B R' U2 B 
1179. 12.68 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U' L' F' U L F2 U2 R' U' L F 
1180. 10.85 L2 U' B R B2 D2 F R B' D' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F' 
1181. 9.57 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B' L D' U2 R' B U2 R2 U' 
1182. 6.89 L F2 B' L2 B R2 L2 D' R D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 
1183. 11.86 R U2 B2 D B' R' D' L' U' B R2 F2 D F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 D R2 
1184. 10.54 L D' L D2 R' F' B L2 U' F' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U 
1185. 10.41 D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B F' U' F R2 U' R B2 U R D2 F' 
1186. 8.69 U2 R' D B2 U' R' F R2 D' F' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 B D2 F U' 
1187. 11.55 D R B' D R F' B' R D' R F2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U' 
1188. 13.43 F2 B D F2 U' L U2 B D L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D L 
1189. 7.93 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 R' F D F' D U' L' B' F' U2 
1190. 9.84 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 B D' L R2 D' L2 R' B2 F L R' 
1191. 11.14 F' R' B' U' D2 F' B' D F' R2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 
1192. 12.54 D2 B D F2 U R' D2 F' D' L' F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 
1193. 9.41 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 U' F2 R F' R2 U' B' L2 D' 
1194. 12.09 R' U2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' F' D' L2 F' R D' R F' 
1195. 9.93 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U R B L' D2 F' R2 D' B' R 
1196. 9.45 F2 L2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 F R B' D B L R' B' F' U 
1197. 12.83 L F' R B' D' B' D2 B U2 R' L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' 
1198. 9.79 L2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' D B' F' R2 U' R B2 F U' B' 
1199. 10.03 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' F2 L B D' R' D L D' B 
1200. 11.44 F2 R2 B2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' D2 F L U R' 
1201. 12.01 F' B2 U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R F2 D' U2 F' D B' L R2 
1202. 10.09 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 L R' D' F2 L' D2 U' B' F' D2 
1203. 14.28 B' R2 D' B2 L F D2 L' D U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 D2 B' 
1204. 11.43 R2 U D L2 B R B2 D R2 U2 R' L D2 L F2 B2 L D2 B' 
1205. 13.30 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D' L2 U' R' D2 U2 F' L R' U2 L' B R' 
1206. 10.92 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 B D2 L2 B' U B' R' D' B U' R B' U2 R' 
1207. 14.01 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D' B' L U' B' R' U2 B U' F R' 
1208. 11.33 B2 U2 R2 U F2 U L2 U B2 U2 R D B L' U2 F U' L D B L' 
1209. 11.88 F' B' D R2 F' U R' F' L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 B D2 R2 F 
1210. 16.73 F L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D U2 R B L' F' L2 R2 B' D' R2 
1211. 12.05 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 L B2 R2 D2 F L2 F' D R D B 
1212. 8.42 U2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 L U' L' D' U2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 
1213. 13.05 L F' U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' B2 F2 R' D L' R D2 F 
1214. 9.19 B F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F L B2 L U' F2 L F2 L F2 
1215. 9.24 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B' F2 D' U F2 L B R2 F2 U2 
1216. 10.41 B R2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F U2 R2 U L2 D L' R' U L' R2 F U2 
1217. 8.75 U' L' U' R D B' U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' 
1218. 11.98 D' U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' F' R2 B D2 L R' U' B' F2 U2 
1219. 10.59 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B R U' B' 
1220. 10.69 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R B' U' F' L2 D2 U F' L' U' 
1221. 13.95 F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' L2 D' B L D2 B R F2 U 
1222. 11.42 B' D L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B U F U2 R B' F 
1223. 12.38 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D L R B2 U' B R2 U' 
1224. 11.70 L' D B2 R2 U F2 U F2 D2 B D' U2 R' B L2 U' B' L' 
1225. 9.13 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R' F U2 L' D2 B F U L' D2 
1226. 18.31 L' U2 B R' F2 L D B' L2 U' D R2 B2 U R2 L2 U R2 F' 
1227. 13.20 L F2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 R F R' D R U B2 L' R' 
1228. 11.58 B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U F' L' R D F2 R2 B L2 R F 
1229. 10.77 F2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' D' L U B F' 
1230. 9.90 D R B2 U' D' L U F2 R' U2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 F' R2 
1231. 10.88 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' F D2 U F2 U' R F D F' 
1232. 10.90 F' D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D U R F2 R' D B' R D2 B2 L2 
1233. 15.26 F2 L2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F R B' R D' U R2 F 
1234. 12.13 B' L' D' B' U R2 L B' U D2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F2 
1235. 10.54 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 U B R D2 F D' R' F L R2 
1236. 9.51 F' L F' R' F L2 U L' D F' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F B2 U2 R2 
1237. 12.46 L' D2 F U R2 F2 R' L F R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 U' 
1238. 10.58 U B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R B' U2 B' L B U F' D U' L 
1239. 11.77 R L2 B2 U2 F D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R' B2 R B2 U2 B 
1240. 11.37 B' D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 L F2 D U' R' B' R2 D2 F2 
1241. 11.67 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B F D L U2 R F L' U' L2 F2 D 
1242. 15.38 F L' U' B R' U' B D2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 B R2 D2 
1243. 13.56 B L' B D' L2 F R F2 L' R2 F B2 L2 B L2 B' R2 L2 
1244. 14.32 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F L F2 U2 L' D' B D' L' R 
1245. 10.73 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R B2 U2 D' B U' L' D' F' U' L2 
1246. 10.41 D' F2 L F2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F R2 L' 
1247. 11.19 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 R' U2 L' B2 F' D2 R U2 F2 U' R F U' F' 
1248. 14.83 F' U2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L U' L' R' B D' B' D' B' F 
1249. 9.11 U L U' F U' F2 R' B' U' L2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 
1250. 10.86 R2 B2 F2 L D2 L B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D F' L' F' L2 U' R' F D' 
1251. 11.83 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R' D F' R' F2 U2 B' L' R2 D' 
1252. 15.62 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 B' R B2 L D F2 L2 U2 B F2 
1253. 12.06 D' R2 F' L2 B' L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 F' R U L' R2 B2 U B' L2 R' 
1254. 10.95 R2 F' L2 B L2 B D2 F2 L2 R' B' L2 F2 D' U F L U2 F2 
1255. 10.32 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L R U' L' F2 D L2 F2 D' 
1256. 11.27 L U L' F U' L B2 U' L D2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F 
1257. 12.74 R F2 L2 D L2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' U' F R' U' L' B2 F2 D' F D' 
1258. 11.86 D' B' L2 D' L2 F2 U' F' B2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 L' U' 
1259. 12.52 R' B' F' U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 D' R2 U' R F L2 F2 D R2 
1260. 7.64 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 L' D' R U2 B R' B D2 L2 
1261. 11.21 U D R' U L' F' B2 R' D' R L2 D2 F D2 F D2 B L2 F2 B U2 
1262. 11.95 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U' F' R2 B' R B' U' B2 
1263. 12.78 L' D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 L B R F' U F L F' R 
1264. 12.00 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R B2 R' B R2 F' R D' B' F' L' U B' 
1265. 10.60 R2 F B' U L B L' F' D' L B2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 L U2 F2 B2 
1266. 10.39 F D' R F' D' B' L' D' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L' B2 U2 R' D 
1267. 11.01 B F' L2 B' R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 D B' R D L2 D L' B U' R2 
1268. 14.93 B U2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 R B2 R F' L' F2 D' L U2 F2 L 
1269. 9.66 R B2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 L' R' F L2 R D' R B R 
1270. 14.29 F2 L F L D' R' F' L U2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 
1271. 11.61 R2 F' L U2 R' U' L F L D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 B L2 
1272. 10.11 U R2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F' B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 R 
1273. 15.47 U D2 F L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F L D' R2 U R U F D' U2 B2 
1274. 9.65 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D U B2 U F R' F' U2 L' R2 D B F' L' 
1275. 10.10 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' U L2 R' F D2 U' F D' L' B U2 L' 
1276. 13.87 R D2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R F L U L' B2 U B R 
1277. 11.83 F R F2 L D B2 U2 F U' F L2 U2 F D2 B R2 L2 D2 B' L2 R' 
1278. 17.46 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D L R F U B R B D' U L 
1279. 11.63 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L D2 U2 B2 L' U R' U2 B' D' F2 L' D' F' R 
1280. 9.13 R' B R2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L' F2 L U' F2 U' B' 
1281. 18.36 U D R' F D2 R' B' D2 L D F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 
1282. 13.09 D F U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' R' B R2 B' U2 R2 D' 
1283. 13.05 R D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D R2 F' U2 R F' D' U2 R2 D 
1284. 10.56 R' U2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 L F U R B D' B2 L D2 
1285. 16.77 L B' R2 B2 R U2 F' D' B D F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 D' R2 B2 L2 
1286. 10.31 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B U2 F' U' B2 D L' F' U' B2 L' R2 U2 
1287. 14.39 R D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B2 D U B L D2 B R' F2 D 
1288. 9.88 F D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R' U' B' L U F2 L D' R' 
1289. 10.82 U L2 F L' U B2 U' R' U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R 
1290. 13.17 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B' D' R2 U L' U B2 R' D' B2 
1291. 8.30 L2 U' F R2 B' L' U2 F' U' L2 U2 B U2 F' B' L2 B R2 U2 
1292. 8.84 B2 D F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' U R2 F L' B' F2 U2 B' 
1293. 13.07 D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' U' B2 D' L2 B L U' R B2 L F D F' U 
1294. 13.90 B' R2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U L' F2 D R B F' U' R' F 
1295. 12.90 F2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' L' D' F U' L B2 U2 F L2 
1296. 10.15 D2 L2 B U2 F D2 B U2 B F2 D2 R' D' B' F D R D B' U 
1297. 12.49 R2 U D R' L' F' R' B L' F' B R2 F2 B R2 L2 B U2 
1298. 10.14 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B R2 D2 F D R F' U2 
1299. 11.61 U' B D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F R' U B R D' U' L R2 B2 
1300. 13.52 L R2 U' R2 D' U L2 B2 D B' D' R D' U2 L' U2 R F2 
1301. 12.46 R U R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U B' R F2 R' U F R2 B' R' 
1302. 12.65 R F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L D' B2 F L' F2 R' U2 L2 
1303. 10.02 F D' L2 D L' F2 R F' L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' 
1304. 9.56 D2 B2 F2 R B2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U' L' B2 D' R B' L R2 F' R2 
1305. 12.86 L2 D2 F D2 F R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R F' R F2 R' U L' D2 B R2 
1306. 10.24 R2 B U2 R2 B F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L' D' L2 F R2 B D R' F' 
1307. 11.60 U F2 U' L D R F L F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B L' 
1308. 11.58 R L2 B F2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L U R U' L' R F 
1309. 9.81 B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D U2 B2 R' D F' D L' F D2 B' D R 
1310. 10.73 D2 F' U2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F L2 B D F D R B' D2 U' B F U2 
1311. 14.17 D2 U2 R' F2 R B2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 D U2 B' D' U2 L' R' B' F2 R 
1312. 9.89 R2 D2 L' U2 L D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F' R U' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 
1313. 11.03 L U2 R2 D B L' D' F' L' U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 F D2 F' 
1314. 8.09 U B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' U' F U' L2 D' U2 B2 D' 
1315. 11.69 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B L' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F R 
1316. 10.43 R' F' L U' D' L' F2 U2 D' F' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B U2 B' D2 R2 U' 
1317. 11.45 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U F U' R U L U2 F' L' B2 D 
1318. 9.04 D' B2 L2 D L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 F2 L' U' B2 D' B' F' U2 L B' U 
1319. 10.22 B2 F2 R' D2 L D2 R B2 L R2 F2 U R2 B L D2 R B2 U' R' 
1320. 10.66 B D' R' D' B L2 F' L R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U B 
1321. 11.19 D' R' B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 B' L F2 D' F L F R2 U' 
1322. 13.69 R2 L U L' D' B U' L' U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' D2 F2 
1323. 9.79 U' F U F' D2 R' F' D L B D2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
1324. 10.78 U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 D' R' U2 F2 R' B' D L F U 
1325. 13.72 F U B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 F L D' R' D' F' D U R2 
1326. 11.77 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D2 R' D B' D' L2 B F R' F L 
1327. 11.73 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R F' U F R B U' R 
1328. 12.89 B' R U2 R F' B2 D' L U D2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F B2 U2 F2 
1329. 17.28 R' L2 U2 B R2 B2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B R F' R2 B2 L2 U' L D B 
1330. 9.86 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B F L2 U2 D' B' L U' L' D' L2 B R' F 
1331. 12.78 B2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' F' D2 F' L' D B' L' B2 U' L' 
1332. 11.82 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 B' D L' R' D' L U' 
1333. 13.09 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B' R' F L U F U2 B' L2 B' 
1334. 9.92 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 L' R2 B L' U2 F L' R U' L 
1335. 10.30 F R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 F' R2 U' F' D' L2 U' B' L B R U' 
1336. 11.42 L D F2 R F' D R2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U F 
1337. 10.69 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 F2 R' B L' F' R F' D U2 B2 L2 
1338. 11.89 U D' R D2 B R B U F' R U L2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 U' D2 R2 U 
1339. 9.84 U R L' F' R B U2 L' B U R2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 
1340. 14.97 B F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R U2 F' D' B2 U L U2 
1341. 16.70 F' R' U2 R2 L' U D L' R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' 
1342. 11.31 U2 L D' L' F2 B' L' U L2 U2 L U2 R F2 B2 L U2 F2 L B 
1343. 10.88 R2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 B R2 F' D2 L F' D U2 L' D2 R' D L' 
1344. 10.17 F' B L2 D L' U D2 R F D2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R D' 
1345. 8.88 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 B' D2 R' D2 L D' F' L2 F' D2 
1346. 12.38 L B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L D2 B2 L' D R' U B R' F D' U' L' 
1347. 10.92 L2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 R2 U' B L2 F D' F U' R B2 L 
1348. 11.88 R D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 U' F U2 L B F' R B' F' 
1349. 10.56 U L2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B D2 F L2 R2 D' L' B' D' B2 R F R2 F2 
1350. 8.79 R B2 F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L2 B F2 D B2 D2 R2 B F' R' 
1351. 10.76 L2 B R2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' F R B' U2 R D2 U' B F' 
1352. 9.48 B R U2 R2 U2 R F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R U' B' R U R2 F' U' 
1353. 8.67 U D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B L2 B L2 F' D' L U' B' L2 B L B2 R 
1354. 14.11 D' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' R' B D' B' F2 L U B R2 D2 
1355. 9.73 D B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 R' F' D R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 
1356. 13.00 U F' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 F D2 U R' B2 U B D U L 
1357. 17.54 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L D2 R F2 B' D' L' U' L' F2 U' L 
1358. 12.05 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' F' R' U2 B U' F2 L U' L' 
1359. 12.45 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R D' F' D' B' F L U2 B2 U' 
1360. 10.42 B2 L D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 F U' F2 R' U' R D U2 R' 
1361. 12.67 D' R' B' L2 D' F' U' D2 R2 L D2 F R2 D2 F D2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 
1362. 12.40 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B D' L' D2 U2 R' B' D R' F2 
1363. 12.68 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F U B' D2 R' F D L' U F2 
1364. 10.27 F2 L R B2 F2 R' B2 L B2 R D' R' B2 F' R2 D B' L' B U' 
1365. 11.01 F2 L' B R' F' L F D' U2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F 
1366. 10.90 B L2 F2 R' D2 B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F R U F L R B' L' D' 
1367. 12.72 R L2 D2 R F' U' D' F' U2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 B2 L' F2 L' 
1368. 12.96 R2 B' R D' F L2 B' D2 L' F2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 L2 B' 
1369. 16.62 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B D2 L' R2 F2 D' U' L F' U' 
1370. 10.32 F' B2 U B2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 F' U L B' F L' D U' F' 
1371. 9.37 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B' U2 R' F' D B U2 F' R' 
1372. 11.47 D B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F U F2 U B L' U' B' F2 U' 
1373. 12.38 L R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 F' U' R F' U' F D R' 
1374. 12.43 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B F' R B R' B D' R' D' L' F R' 
1375. 9.88 B D L B2 U2 F L' B U2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 B2 D R2 F 
1376. 9.81 L' U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R D2 R' U R' D2 U2 B R' F D' L2 F' 
1377. 10.98 F' R2 B D R2 F' D B' U2 R L2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 
1378. 11.34 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B' R U' L2 D' F2 U' F L B' 
1379. 13.51 B2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L' U B U2 F D B D2 R2 B 
1380. 12.25 B2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U2 L' R2 B F' L' F U2 R U' L' R2 D' 
1381. 8.42 R' U' L' U D' F L2 D' L' D2 B D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 
1382. 12.04 F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L R D' B D2 F2 L' U' L2 R' B L' 
1383. 11.43 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F U L' F' D R2 B' F2 L2 F 
1384. 10.78 R' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D' U B' U' B2 R' D2 L2 F R' U2 
1385. 11.84 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F D' L' D B' U2 F L' B 
1386. 11.10 R2 B' U F' D2 B2 R' D U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' 
1387. 11.74 R' D2 R D B2 D2 R2 U' R L2 B' U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 
1388. 11.40 U' L2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' U2 D' L F' U B' R' U' F2 U 
1389. 12.92 B2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F D F' D2 B' R2 D' B' U' 
1390. 15.01 D2 R' U2 R U' B D F' R B2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U 
1391. 15.03 B' U' F' R B' D2 F' D2 L F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F 
1392. 11.98 F2 U' L2 F2 L' D' R F U' L' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 L2 
1393. 12.17 U2 R D2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' R' D R2 B2 F' D' B' D L' 
1394. 11.71 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 B U2 L D2 R U B L R' D' 
1395. 11.22 F2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F U2 B L2 U' B2 D B U' F L U' B D2 
1396. 12.50 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D L2 B R F D L U' B' F 
1397. 8.90 B' L2 D2 L2 U' R L B L' D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U D2 F2 B' 
1398. 13.86 F D' R2 B U' B R B D' R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 
1399. 11.20 L2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' D L B' U' F' L R' 
1400. 11.01 B L D R2 D F2 B D B D2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 
1401. 15.66 F D2 B' U' D L' F' B2 U D2 B2 R2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 
1402. 11.89 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 F R2 U2 F' U B2 D' R F' U 
1403. 9.73 D2 L B' R' D' R' U2 F R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R 
1404. 9.26 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F' U B' F U F' L F2 U R2 
1405. 12.46 D2 R2 U2 D2 R' F' R2 U L2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' R 
1406. 12.30 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B D2 U' B2 D' B2 R' D B2 D 
1407. 11.45 L2 B R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B L2 D2 U' L F R U2 B L2 R2 D2 U' 
1408. 12.92 R D2 R2 F' R' U R' L' U R2 B2 D' F2 U' D' B2 L2 B2 D' L' 
1409. 12.88 R U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D U' B U B2 L' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 
1410. 12.04 F2 L U2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D' U' R' F' D' U' R2 U 
1411. 11.46 B U2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 F' R' B2 U2 L U' B' U B2 D 
1412. 11.34 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L F2 L F2 U2 F2 D R U' L B' L2 F2 D U' F 
1413. 12.69 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' L B F R D F2 R2 D2 F' 
1414. 14.73 R2 D2 U2 B' F' R2 B' L2 B' R2 D B2 R' B' F2 D' L B' D 
1415. 14.86 U2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 L' B2 F2 R' B' L D L2 U' B' L D' F2 
1416. 12.69 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D U2 F L' D R' F' L U' B D F D' 
1417. 13.47 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F D2 B F' U L' B2 D F R' D2 U2 
1418. 11.30 D2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D' R' B L D B2 F2 L2 
1419. 15.40 R2 L U' L' F2 L B' R F' D R2 F' U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 
1420. 11.71 R B2 R' F2 R' B2 R' B2 L F2 R' U' R F R' D U R2 F U' 
1421. 11.85 U2 F L2 B D2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F D R U' L F2 U 
1422. 11.49 L' B2 R2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 D L2 U L B' L2 D F2 U L' R 
1423. 12.02 F R2 U B2 L2 D U2 B2 D' U' B' L' U L D2 B2 L' D' U2 
1424. 10.54 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 U' B2 U' L2 B L D R2 U B' L2 B' F L' 
1425. 11.81 L D2 R D' B D L' U R B F2 L F2 U2 R D2 R B2 R D2 R2 
1426. 12.68 F U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 F L R2 F' D' B2 R' U' F2 
1427. 9.60 R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 R F2 U F2 U2 R U' R2 
1428. 14.50 B D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D U2 F2 L2 B R D2 F U L' F' U R2 
1429. 10.13 U L F L D2 L' B2 U R2 F' R2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' R 
1430. 13.44 L U2 B L2 D2 U2 B U2 B L2 R2 U' B' L U F' U2 L R2 U2 
1431. 11.47 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 B' R' B2 L' F U L' D' R2 F' 
1432. 12.05 B R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 R B' L2 U2 L D' L' U B2 U' 
1433. 10.69 B2 D' R L' D B' R' F2 D R D2 R2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 
1434. 11.41 U' L2 U L2 U L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B L R2 U' B U L' B2 U' R2 
1435. 11.34 B' U' B2 D B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 L D U2 L2 F' R2 B L B' 
1436. 10.70 F' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U L' D2 R F D' L F2 L' B2 
1437. 9.21 R' D2 F2 D' B2 D L' U' R' D2 L B2 D2 R' L' F2 L2 D2 B2 
1438. 11.33 R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F R B' R' B L' U' L2 R' B' 
1439. 13.23 F L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L' D L' B D F2 L' F D' 
1440. 13.71 U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 U B2 U R2 B R B2 L U L F L D' U' 
1441. 12.12 D F2 R2 D R2 U R2 U L2 D2 B2 L' B R' F' L2 D' U L' B D 
1442. 11.85 B R2 B R2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 D F L2 B' R U L' F R2 D' 
1443. 14.66 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 L' D R2 F' D R U2 L D' U B 
1444. 11.40 B' R2 U2 B U2 B L2 R2 F D2 F' D' B F2 D' L' U2 F' L D2 L 
1445. 14.11 B U F2 D' R L U2 R2 B' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U 
1446. 14.42 B' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B R B' F2 R' U R2 U' L' 
1447. 14.47 F' B' L2 U D2 R B' L2 U F2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 
1448. 10.90 U' L2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L F2 R' B U' B D' B L 
1449. 12.39 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 U' B2 F R' D2 R' U F U' L B D2 
1450. 13.08 L2 R2 B F D2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D R B2 U R F2 D L' D' U 
1451. 11.58 L' B2 R2 B' R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' F' L' B2 U2 L' U' B2 R U2 F' 
1452. 9.84 F' U' B2 D U2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L B R2 U B' D F' U 
1453. 14.25 R D2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 R B D R U B D2 B' D F2 
1454. 14.14 L' F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L R2 D' L2 B F U R2 
1455. 10.69 U' R F D B L' D F2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F U 
1456. 10.69 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R D L' D U F' L2 R' U' B2 
1457. 11.61 F' D2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R F' U R' F2 U L F U2 
1458. 10.93 L2 D F2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' F R' B2 D U' B R B2 
1459. 11.94 B L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' R' D L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' B 
1460. 11.42 L B' D' R D' R2 B' R2 U' B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 L B2 L2 
1461. 15.96 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 U L' D2 F D' L' B U' R D' 
1462. 16.09 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B F2 U2 L2 F' R2 L U2 R2 B' U F D2 L D L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 8, 2017)

counting 42, 43 and 53 kek


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2017)

16.25 squan ao50

1:11.03 feet ao5


----------



## Torch (Jun 8, 2017)

[THIS POST IS ABOUT FEET, JUST IN CASE ANYONE WAS CONFUSED]

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-8
avg of 50: 34.05

Time List:
37.24, 35.68, 34.33, 40.05+, 36.54, 32.16, 36.11, 32.35, 30.37, 36.12, 32.27, 36.94, 36.89, 31.54, 32.52, 32.17, 39.79, 33.78, 37.52, 34.27, 32.93, *30.02, 38.55, 32.41, 33.06, (27.40), 34.85, (25.98), 34.10, 30.42, 38.86, 27.47, 31.33,* (45.55), 35.38, 39.11, 36.54, 39.40, 32.85, (41.01), 28.78, (42.52), 36.07, _29.06, 31.05, 30.21, 34.54, (26.17)_, 29.71, 32.83

*Bold *is a 31.96 PB ao12, _italicized _is a 30.11 PB ao5 (ugh, so close!). I also got the last 3 solves of the ao50 on cam, which is a 29.57 mo3 (not PB).

It's time for the grind to sub-30 global to begin...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 8, 2017)

BLD: PB a05 (first ao5) 2:53.97
PB Single 1:33.30


Spoiler: TIMES



2:33.41, DNF, DNF, 3:18.51, 3:12.68, 1:51.18, DNF, 2:10.71, DNF, DNF, 2:46.16, 1:33.30, DNF


More or less just back to back solves seeing if I got the memos confused or not. Had trouble remembering some corners but thats about it.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 9, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> It means I have the best FMC mean obtained in a competition without actually podiuming in that competition


I was going to reply to this saying nah this guy at my comp this weekend got a 29 mean and didn't podium... oh wait


----------



## sqAree (Jun 9, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I was going to reply to this saying nah this guy at my comp this weekend got a 29 mean and didn't podium... oh wait



What was his mean? We had a 26.xx mean here in Germany once without podiuming.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 9, 2017)

sqAree said:


> What was his mean? We had a 26.xx mean here in Germany once without podiuming.



My mean was 29.67. I was just using the tool here and assumed it was accurate. I think it also means that I have *never* podiumed in that event.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2017)

12.86 squan ao5 wtf

Forced a few adj adj and opp opps here and there with easy cubeshapes and magic happened


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 9, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-9
avg of 12: 6.91

Time List:
1. 6.88 B D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 B R2 F' R' B' D2 B2 R' D' 
2. 6.92 B2 U2 B2 D2 L R U2 L F R F2 R B' R2 D B U2 F 
3. 6.97 D2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F' D U F2 L' R' D2 F D' R' 
4. 7.53 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R' U' R' B' U2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 
5. 7.67 U L' U' F U R2 U2 F D L2 F D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 
6. 6.90 F D' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B L U2 F' L' B L' D' 
7. 6.93 F2 U2 B L2 D2 B' R2 B U2 L2 D2 R' B F2 R D2 L D F U' R' 
8. (6.19) R' F2 D F U L' U F2 U' R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U' 
9. (8.17) B2 R' B2 U' F D B2 D R' D L' F2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 
10. 6.31 L' U R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F L2 U2 R' F2 D' F D R 
11. 6.25 L2 B2 U2 F' R' D' L U R B2 L2 F2 L B2 L D2 L B2 
12. 6.67 F' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 L2 F U' B R F' D2 L D' L


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 9, 2017)

6x6 PBs:

2:38.76 Mo3
2:36.54 Ao5
2:44.89 Ao12


----------



## asacuber (Jun 9, 2017)

OMG

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-9
avg of 5: 17.27

Time List:
1. 16.39 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/
2. 18.37 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)
3. 17.05 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/
4. (19.10) (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
5. (12.10) (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ PB OMG

FIRST 5 SOLVES OF THE DAY OMG

Fun fact: the avg before the solve was 18, my first sub 20 lolwut

E: First clock ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-9
avg of 5: 51.08

Time List:
1. 49.76 UR3- UL1- U5- R1+ D6+ L6+ ALL3- y2 DR3+ DL3+ UL4+ L5+ DR 
2. (DNF(37.71)) UR2- U4- R5+ D2- L2- ALL2- y2 UR3- DR6+ DL5+ U3- L4+ DR UL 
3. (46.52) UR1+ DR3- DL6+ UL3- U5+ R1- D2+ y2 DL4- U6+ L4- DR UL 
4. 53.27 UR3+ DR3+ UL6+ U1- L5- y2 DR2+ DL4- U5+ R4- ALL3- UR DL UL 
5. 50.20 UR1- DR2- U3- R5- D1- L6+ ALL2+ y2 UR2+ DR1- U2+ R1- UR UL


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 10, 2017)

13.04 3x3 Average of 100 
Should've been Sub-13, but at least I got eight 10's (including a 10.04) and a pure Sub-12 Ao5:
*Average of 5:* 11.48
1. 11.16 D2 R2 B' U2 B' R D L F' U B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 F'
2. 11.68 F2 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B L' F' D L F U2 R B' F2 D' R2
3. 11.60 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L F' L F2 U2 R F' D F' D2
4. (11.11) D R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' B' F L B2 U L2 B' R' D'
5. (11.70) R2 D F2 B U2 L D' F R2 U' R L2 D2 L F2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 D2


----------



## Cale S (Jun 10, 2017)

6.97 stackmatted single with dot OLL

U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D' F D2 L U R B L2 D

z2 R' B' R U L2 D' L' U L
???
r D' R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 D r'

edit: really fluid 7.67


Spoiler



U D2 L' D R U' B' U L' U' F' L2 F2 B2 D2 B R2 L2 U2

z2 D' R' D L2 U' R' F R 
U' y R U R'
y2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R 
y' R' U R U' R' U R 
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R 
U R' U2 R U2 F R U R' U' F' R' U R 
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

60 moves/7.67 = 7.82 tps
OLLCP recognition was bad too


----------



## asacuber (Jun 10, 2017)

OH

OLL skip G perm

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-10
single: 13.71

Time List:
1. 13.70 F D R2 D' R' F L' U' L U2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D'


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 10, 2017)

I just did 1005 pyra solves in one day

my hands hurt


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2017)

28.96 4x4 single omgomgomgomgomgomgomg

Also 34.72 ao5


----------



## Malkom (Jun 10, 2017)

3x3 PB sniggle
8.11 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 L B' U R D2 B' D' R2 F2 L2 R2
sledge Jb LL

E: 
wat?
8.57 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' D U2 B' R' B F D2 U F
finally getting almost not bad at 3x3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 10, 2017)

6x6
1:58 with triple parity
2:02 mo3
2:04 avg5
2:06 pb avg12


----------



## asacuber (Jun 10, 2017)

PB single + avg

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-10
avg of 5: 27.48

Time List:
1. 27.70 UR1- DR1+ UL5- U4- D4- ALL6+ y2 DR1- UL1+ U3+ R3- L1- DR UL
2. (30.13) DR2+ U3- D3+ L2- ALL1+ y2 UR5- DL3+ UL5- R1- D1+ DL
3. (25.66) UR5- DL3- UL4- U1- R2+ D2- L4+ ALL5- y2 DL5- U3+ R5+ UR DR
4. 28.05 DR5- DL3+ UL2- U6+ D5- ALL2- y2 DR4+ UL5+ U5+ R3- L5- UR DL
5. 26.69 UR5+ DL1+ UL1+ R4+ D6+ ALL5+ y2 UR2- DL3- U6+ R4- ALL1- UR UL

I got my first clock yesterday. How am I progressing?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 11, 2017)

apparently this is pb

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-10
avg of 12: 2.91

Time List:
1. 2.25 U R' U R' F2 R2 U' F' U2 
2. 3.47 F U2 F2 U' F U' F R' U' 
3. 1.77 F' R' U' F2 U R U R U' 
4. 3.72 U2 F' U R' F U' R' F U' 
5. (0.90) U2 F U2 R F' R' U' R' U' 
6. (5.66) F U' F2 U F' R2 F R U' 
7. 3.18 U2 R2 F' R F U F' U2 R 
8. 3.46 F' R2 F' R F' R' U F2 R' U 
9. 2.55 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R' F U' 
10. 2.58 F2 R2 U2 F U R' F2 U F 
11. 2.79 F2 U2 F R2 U F' U' F R' 
12. 3.35 U' F2 U F2 R' F' R' U' R'

with a nice sub-1


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 11, 2017)

3x3 pb sweep:

best mean of 3: 11.84
best average of 5: 12.12 
best average of 12: 12.67 
best average of 50: 13.33 
best average of 100: 13.78 

best time: 9.34 (Finally broke my 4-5 year old 9.6x pb single)
F' D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B R2 F U L U' B R2 F' R B' D B2 

Having trouble reconstructing this. I'm pretty sure it wasn't a miss scramble. White cross with F R U' R' U' R U R' F' for LL


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 11, 2017)

1:12.84 5x5 single with parity, PB is 1:12.18 

1:20.60 PB Ao5 though:

Time List:
1. 1:14.01 F2 U2 Rw Fw2 D2 Lw2 D2 Lw F2 D2 U' Bw' F2 Fw' R' L Uw' Bw2 D R' B' D' L' B' Fw' Uw B' Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' R2 Bw Dw R2 Uw' Fw' R' Lw Uw U2 Rw2 Dw' Fw U Rw2 Fw2 Bw Dw U Lw' R' Fw2 F2 R Bw2 Dw U2 
2. (1:12.84) L2 B' L' U L2 F Rw2 L2 Bw Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Lw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Bw' Uw' L2 Lw2 D2 U2 L2 Rw F' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 D Uw B2 Dw2 F2 Uw Fw L Lw' B D2 Dw' Bw Lw F2 U' Fw2 Bw2 Lw' R U' F L' D2 Bw2 Dw2 R2 Uw' Lw' Fw2 U' D2 
3. (1:38.21) L Bw' B F' Rw2 Lw2 Fw U2 L' Lw Rw2 U2 D' B2 L2 Dw' Bw' Uw L2 U' Dw2 D2 B2 R' B' L' Dw2 Lw' Bw' R' Rw2 U' Uw' L Fw2 Uw2 U2 D2 Rw' L2 Lw' R2 Bw' D F D2 Rw2 F L2 U2 Bw2 D U B2 L Bw2 L' D2 Rw B2 
4. 1:19.37 L2 D Dw Rw2 D B2 Lw' Fw Dw F D Dw L F2 Fw' L' D Uw2 Fw' D F2 B2 Fw' R L' Bw' D' F' B' Lw D R2 B Uw2 L2 F2 D' Fw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 Lw Rw U Lw' Bw2 Fw2 U' Dw' R2 Fw Bw2 U R Uw' Dw L B Rw2 F2 
5. 1:28.40 Lw' Dw2 L2 Rw2 D U Lw2 Bw2 Uw' U Lw B U Lw L2 R' F R2 U' Rw2 L' Lw' D2 F Bw U' D2 Uw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw Rw Uw' L F' U' Bw Lw U' B2 R2 Fw F2 Dw2 Fw F2 Bw Lw' D2 Lw' Dw' B' Rw' F' B' Dw2 Uw D Rw' U'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 12, 2017)

42.91 4x4 avg12

best single was 39.65 with double parity


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 12, 2017)

Third ever sub 3 pyra ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-12
avg of 12: 2.99

Time List:
1. 2.53 B' U' L' U' L U' L U r b' u' 
2. 4.35 R' U R' L' B R' U R' l r' b u' 
3. 2.20 U R' U R' B U R U L' b' u' 
4. 3.04 U B' U' B' U B U R l b' u' 
5. (4.88) U R' U B L' R' U L U' l' u' 
6. (1.94) U' L U R' L' B L R u' 
7. 3.00 U B' L R L' B' R B' b' u 
8. 2.17 L' R L U' R' U R' U' b' 
9. 4.00 L' B R' U' B R L U' L' l b u 
10. 3.36 U R B R' L U' R L' r' b u' 
11. 2.28 L' B R' L' B R B L' l' r' 
12. 2.89 B' R' L R' L' B' R' L l r' b'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 12, 2017)

Can we just take a second to admire Feliks' BLD results even though there were like 3 other sub 30ers at the comp? 
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2263/events/16/rounds/2/results won with a 54!

Also, his consistency in the 3x3 rounds:
1. 7.20
2. 7.23
3. 7.26
4. 7.24

Ok that's ridiculous 

Another thing I noticed about the comp: Jay's 2x2 results in the final:
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2263/events/2/rounds/2/results Rip


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 12, 2017)

(Whoops double post)

6.25 PB single!!!!!
Not sub mitch yet, but it was a very easy F2L, not necessarily free pairs but easy cases, Fruruf PLL skip 

It was only slightly a miss scramble and so I'm trying to reconstruct.

Previous PB was 6.60

Edit with info:

Big thanks to Carl for finding the scramble

AHHHH THANK YOU I've FOUND IT, after about 10 tries! It's crazy how excited I am lol. There was like 10 ways I could've done a certain F2L pair. Well, here it is:

Scramble: (yellow top orange front) F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 B F L2 R2 B R2 F2

y2 F2 L B' R2 D R D' // Cross
L' U L2 U' L' // First Pair
y U R U' R' // Second Pair
U' L' U2 L y' R U R' // 3rd pair and most confusing to reconstruct
U' L' U L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 // AUF

35 moves (I'd be happy with that for FMC) 6.25 seconds = 5.6 Turns per second


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2017)

First low 4 in a while
1. 4.25 UR2- DR3+ DL1+ UL2+ U4- R2- D0+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U0+ R2+ D1- L1- ALL1- UR DR


Spoiler



z2 x2 DL4- UR1+ UL2- U5+ x2 UR1+ L2- (DR)3+ (DL)2- (UL)1+


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 12, 2017)

Learned EG-1 today!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 12, 2017)

26.82 Fw' R' Uw2 U2 D2 L' D2 R' F' L' Uw2 B2 L2 F' D2 Rw L R' D2 F' D' Rw2 L2 B Fw' U2 F' R Uw F2 D' L2 Rw2 R' Fw' R2 D L2 Uw U


----------



## Ianwubby (Jun 12, 2017)

4x4 PB sweep


Spoiler: 51.50 Single



1. 51.50 F' f2 D' F' u' r R u' D2 R' D' R D' f2 L' R r' f2 R2 F2 f R' D' R U2 D r' D2 L2 B L D' f2 B2 r u2 F B' D' U2





Spoiler: 55.63 Mo3



1. 1:01.04 
2. 54.36 
3. 51.50





Spoiler: 59.57 Ao5



1. (1:08.46) 
2. 1:03.32 
3. 1:01.04 
4. 54.36 
5. (51.50)





Spoiler: 1:03.72 Ao12



1. 1:06.78 
2. 1:08.46 
3. 1:03.32 
4. 1:01.04 
5. 54.36 
6. (51.50) 
7. (1:11.89) 
8. 1:09.79 
9. 1:07.28 
10. 1:08.87 
11. 1:03.34 
12. 53.91





Spoiler: 1:07.25 Ao50



1. 1:07.91 
2. 1:08.70 
3. 1:07.47 
4. 1:08.37 
5. 1:05.54 
6. (1:19.78) 
7. (1:23.18) 
8. 1:14.71 
9. 1:03.65 
10. 1:05.59 
11. 1:06.78 
12. 1:08.46 
13. 1:03.32 
14. 1:01.04 
15. (54.36) 
16. (51.501) 
17. 1:11.89 
18. 1:09.79 
19. 1:07.28 
20. 1:08.87 
21. 1:03.34 
22. (53.91) 
23. 1:11.50 
24. 1:07.64 
25. 1:14.59 
26. 56.55 
27. 1:05.64 
28. 1:08.92 
29. 1:06.86 
30. 1:13.34 
31. 1:06.04 
32. (1:19.52) 
33. 1:02.19 
34. 1:12.75 
35. 1:13.12 
36. 58.53 
37. 1:14.98 
38. 1:05.03 
39. 1:00.74 
40. 1:13.27 
41. 1:06.26 
42. 1:04.49 
43. 1:16.75 
44. 1:08.00 
45. 1:07.62 
46. 1:02.02 
47. 1:15.73 
48. 1:01.00 
49. 1:07.19 
50. 55.68





Spoiler: 1:09.24 Ao100



1. 59.57 
2. 1:12.47 
3. 1:08.85 
4. 1:01.39 
5. 1:08.68 
6. 1:14.75 
7. 1:06.41 
8. 1:04.05 
9. (1:26.65) 
10. 1:15.47 
11. (1:23.45) 
12. 1:00.46 
13. 1:08.82 
14. 1:02.56 
15. 1:16.37 
16. 1:20.70 
17. (1:24.32) 
18. 1:22.87 
19. 1:13.69 
20. 1:12.80 
21. 1:11.27 
22. 1:07.64 
23. 1:19.08 
24. 1:08.57 
25. 1:13.88 
26. 1:10.56 
27. 1:16.27 
28. 1:12.18 
29. 1:16.16 
30. 1:05.17 
31. 59.72 
32. 1:05.15 
33. 1:03.65 
34. 1:14.72 
35. 1:05.13 
36. 1:13.30 
37. 1:16.60 
38. 1:01.57 
39. 58.86 
40. 1:21.31 
41. 1:07.04 
42. 1:11.57 
43. 1:08.89 
44. 1:05.95 
45. (1:24.70) 
46. 1:01.52 
47. 1:11.59 
48. (1:27.68) 
49. 1:07.91 
50. 1:08.70 
51. 1:07.47 
52. 1:08.37 
53. 1:05.54 
54. 1:19.78 
55. 1:23.18 
56. 1:14.71 
57. 1:03.65 
58. 1:05.59 
59. 1:06.78 
60. 1:08.46 
61. 1:03.32 
62. 1:01.04 
63. (54.36) 
64. (51.50) 
65. 1:11.89 
66. 1:09.79 
67. 1:07.28 
68. 1:08.87 
69. 1:03.34 
70. (53.91) 
71. 1:11.50 
72. 1:07.64 
73. 1:14.59 
74. (56.55) 
75. 1:05.64 
76. 1:08.92 
77. 1:06.86 
78. 1:13.34 
79. 1:06.04 
80. 1:19.52 
81. 1:02.19 
82. 1:12.75 
83. 1:13.12 
84. 58.53 
85. 1:14.98 
86. 1:05.03 
87. 1:00.74 
88. 1:13.27 
89. 1:06.26 
90. 1:04.49 
91. 1:16.75 
92. 1:08.00 
93. 1:07.62 
94. 1:02.02 
95. 1:15.73 
96. 1:01.00 
97. 1:07.19 
98. (55.68) 
99. 1:09.20 
100. 1:15.84



Also a 55.68 on-cam, which I'll put here once it's uploaded

EDIT: Here it is.


----------



## Torch (Jun 13, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-12
avg of 5: 30.52

Time List:
1. (28.75) B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 F R U' L R B U2 L' D2 F
2. 32.48 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 U' B L' D2 L2 D B2 R F2 R' D'
3. 29.89 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 L' U B' D' L F L2 U2 L' R
4. (40.39) D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R2 F U2 D' F2 R' U2 L U B2 L B D'
5. 29.20 F D2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 F' R U' R2 D' F2 D L B D' R'

#cantstopfailingsub30


----------



## Cale S (Jun 13, 2017)

pretty good average with no skips
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-12
avg of 5: 8.76

Time List:
1. 8.44 U2 D R U F R2 L2 D B L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' 
2. (10.66) L' D2 F R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 L' D' F R' F2 U' F' L' D2 
3. 8.34 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R D' L B R' F D' L' R D2 
4. (7.94) F R' L' U D' R' U2 F U' R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 L' 
5. 9.49 U B' R2 B2 U' F' R' B2 L' B U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B D2 L2

9.76 avg12


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 13, 2017)

Got an Wushuang a few hours ago (replacing the old Qiyi 5×5), and it gave me a PB ao12.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-14
avg of 12: 1:56.34

Time List:
1:56.31, (1:38.55), 2:05.54, 2:13.31, 1:44.54, 1:56.01, (2:13.47), 1:46.01, 1:52.24, 2:04.00, 1:52.67, 1:52.78


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2017)

BLD pb ao5

2:16.46, (4:43.08), 2:41.72, (2:15.60), 2:24.67 = 2:27.62

DNFed the next two solves bc of my cat :/


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 14, 2017)

3 lolscrambles in a 2x2 average = pb

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-13
avg of 5: 2.08

Time List:
1. 1.86 R2 U' R U F' R' U2 R2 U2 
2. 1.78 R' U' F' R' U F U2 R2 U' 
3. (3.03) R' U' F R' U2 F2 U2 F' U' 
4. 2.61 R F2 R F R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
5. (1.36) R F2 R U R U' F2 R' U'


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 14, 2017)

New PB in 3x3 (1:05.55)!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 14, 2017)

skewb PB's

2.96 tied avg5
3.39 avg12
3.87 avg50

Average of 50: 3.87
1. 3.18 U' L B' R B U' L' U'
2. 2.67 U' B R B U' B' R L R'
3. 3.56 B L R B R' B L B' L'
4. 3.39 L B L' B L R' U' R' L'
5. 4.44 L B L U' R' L U L'
6. 3.24 U R B' U B U' R U R'
7. 4.65 U R' L' B' U L' B' U R
8. 3.82 U' B' R' L R' B R U R L'
9. 4.25 B' L R B' R B L R' L U'
10. 5.08 R' L' B' U B' L' U B' R'
11. 4.48 L' U' R B' U' L U B L
12. 3.08 L' U B' U R B' U L' R
13. (1.90) L B L R B R B L'
14. 4.76 U L' R L U B' L' U L'
15. 3.11 U R B' R' L' B' U' R U'
16. 3.27 L R U' B R U L U'
17. 5.11 U' R L' U R L' B U R'
18. 3.43 B U' B' R B R' B U
19. (5.57) R' L U' B U B' L' R
20. (2.58) B' U' L' U B' L R' U
21. 3.76 U B U' R' B' U L R'
22. 2.73 U' B' L B' R' U R L' R'
23. 2.94 U L U R' B L' R' B'
24. 3.20 B L B U' B U' B' L'
25. 2.84 R' U L' U B R' B' U L
26. 3.47 L B L B' R B' R' U'
27. (5.88) L' R' L U L' R U R L'
28. 3.88 B U L U R B L' U
29. 3.23 L' B L B' R U' B U' R'
30. (5.11) B' U B L' B' L' U' R L'
31. 3.27 U R U' B' L U L' B' U'
32. 3.61 B' R B U' B' U B R'
33. (1.97) R' U L R' B' R B' U
34. 4.43 L' B L R' B' L B' R
35. 4.55 L B R' L B' R' U' L U'
36. 3.68 U' L B R U' B U' B' L
37. 3.77 L' R' L B' L' R' L U L
38. 3.46 L' R' L' U L' U L R' L'
39. 3.90 L' R U L R' L R B' U
40. 5.07 B' U L U' B L R' B' L
41. 4.32 U' R U R' L' R' L' B' U
42. 4.61 B' L' U' B R' U' L R' L'
43. 4.52 B R L R' U R L' B' L'
44. 3.94 L U L' B U' B' U' B U'
45. 4.87 B' R L R' U' R B' R'
46. 4.44 L B L U' L' U' R U L'
47. 4.05 B R' B U R' U' R' B L'
48. 4.52 B R' B' U' L' B' L' U'
49. 4.56 B' L R' L R U R B'
50. 3.07 R' L' U R U' L' B U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2017)

34.07 4x4 ao5, i should be practicing events that are actually in this week's comp


----------



## Iggy (Jun 14, 2017)

sq1

11.33 avg12, second best I think
12.33 pb avg100

with some csp, could've been more if I still remembered all the cases I learnt 2 months ago lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 14, 2017)

roux oh

Average of 5: 20.18
1. 17.77 R B2 L B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' D' L B R2 D U B D' R 
2. (24.69) B2 D' F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' L' U F2 R B' R' D B2 L F 
3. 22.44 D2 L D2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U F' D' U B' R' D B L2 B2 
4. (16.96) F2 U L2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 B D' U B2 R' F' L' R' U 
5. 20.34 F' R D R2 D' L U' R' B U2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2017)

LOL that solution:
4.71 UR2- DR4+ DL6+ UL1+ U2- R4+ D6+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U4- R6+ D6+ L4+ ALL2- UL



Spoiler: Solution



z' DL4- UR6+ L4+ (DL)4- x2 DL5- UR4- UL2- L2- ALL2-
Skipped 4 corners


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2017)

22.46 D' B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' B2 L2 D' F2 L' U2 B D'

z F' R L U R' z L F'
x' y' F' U F U' L' U L
y R' U2 R
R U R' U R U' R'
F U' F'
y2 R' F2 x L2 F' L' F L' U2 R B'

41 QTM / 22.46 s = 1.83 QTPS

TPS is pretty low, could have been my first sub-WR single with better ZBLL recog and exec.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 12: 9.20

Time List:
1. 9.79 B D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F' U2 R' U' R' D L' B R2 
2. 8.67 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B L2 B' D2 R2 F' U B' L2 D R F U2 L U2 
3. 7.23 D2 L' D' B L' U B2 R' F' B U R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 
4. 8.18 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 U R2 F' L R' U F' D' L2 B2 F2 D' 
5. 9.05 L' U2 B D2 L2 D2 F U2 B U2 B' R' U' R2 B2 F R2 D2 B 
6. (11.50) L U2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 B U2 R D' L' B L' D2 F' 
7. 10.02 F' B U' L F R2 F R U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F' 
8. 10.83 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D' B' U2 L D L' D L U R' 
9. 9.74 F B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R' B2 L' F' L2 U2 L F2 R 
10. 8.82 U' R D R2 L F2 U' F' R' B' R2 F' B' D2 F D2 R2 B' R2 
11. (7.02) U D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L D F' R' D2 F2 R' B U L' 
12. 9.57 R2 F U R' L U' R' D B' R2 D R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 B2 U'

first 5 solves are an 8.64 avg5


----------



## asacuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Finally getting good 2x2 averages. 1.97 ao25, 1.87 ao12 and 1.62 ao5(3rd best ever)


----------



## Iggy (Jun 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 5: 9.47

Time List:
1. (7.64) (3, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
2. 10.17 (-5, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
3. (12.81) (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, -4)/ 
4. 8.05 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0) 
5. 10.16 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)

1 and 4 were really stupid iirc


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 15, 2017)

I legitimately didn't notice these for a whole day

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 5: 8.51

Time List:
1. (8.23) R' D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 R' D' B2 L U' B R B U' 
2. 8.68 L2 B R' B U' F D2 R' B D2 F' B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B U 
3. 8.53 L2 F2 L D F' B L F R U2 D2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' 
4. (11.58) D2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 D' B' U B' F' L R' 
5. 8.33 B' L2 U F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' F' L' U' F' L2 F U2 B2 U2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 12: 9.41

Time List:
1. 9.24 L2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B R2 D U' L' D' B' D' F D2 
2. 9.64 B R2 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 B2 L' R B F D' L R2 U F D2 
3. 10.00 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 D2 B' D' U B' U' L' U B' F L 
4. 9.87 R' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B' L' D' U' R' U B L D' 
5. (8.23) R' D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 R' D' B2 L U' B R B U' 
6. 8.68 L2 B R' B U' F D2 R' B D2 F' B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B U 
7. 8.53 L2 F2 L D F' B L F R U2 D2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' 
8. (11.58) D2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 D' B' U B' F' L R' 
9. 8.33 B' L2 U F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' F' L' U' F' L2 F U2 B2 U2 
10. 10.28 U B R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 B D2 R' F L D' R U R' B' R' 
11. 10.98 D2 F' D2 R D' B' U' F2 D2 R' L2 B2 D' F2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 
12. 8.57 F B2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 D' F2 L' D' B R2 U F L2

but wow


----------



## Cale S (Jun 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 5: 8.30

Time List:
1. 8.37 U2 B' U2 D F' U F' B U F2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 F D2
2. (7.57) B2 D' R' L D R2 D' R' B' D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 D B2 D'
3. 8.72 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' D2 R B D U' R' U2 R
4. (9.60) D2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' R D2 U' R B' D' U' R F' R
5. 7.81 U2 R F' L U D B' U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' B

avg12 was 9.45

really want a sub-10 avg at Nationals

also 1:23.80 5x5 avg12


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 16, 2017)

Slowly sucking less at squan: sub-35 Ao50, along with my second sub-20 single. (Squan's the only thing I can practise until my right index finger stops hurting… although I do have a comp on Sunday, RIP.)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-16
avg of 50: 34.70

Time List:
41.32, (46.45), 44.08, 41.75, 36.45, 37.66, (46.92), 31.20, 31.60, 41.19, 36.04, 39.37, (19.93), 43.22+, 35.89, 33.12, 31.49, 33.44, 30.34, 41.21, 27.94, (51.89), 36.70, 37.94, 29.39, 29.97, 35.41, 27.11, 33.99, 30.65, 31.06, 28.65, 35.36, 28.12, 32.37, 38.30, 34.94, 33.23, 37.89, 33.99, 32.00, 32.49, (25.12), 42.08, (25.95), 30.54, 30.28, 28.18, 45.47, 33.34


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 16, 2017)

1.608 ao100
Also hit 17000 solves in my session today


----------



## Cale S (Jun 16, 2017)

10.43 3x3 avg100, ties pb


----------



## Thomas Figura (Jun 16, 2017)

First sub-5 Pyra average!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 17, 2017)

PB ao5!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
avg of 5: 8.45

Time List:
1. 8.74 R2 D' R2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 F U2 L D' L' B'
2. 7.07 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 L B D L2 U2 B R
3. (6.47) D2 R F' D2 B2 R2 U' B' L D2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 D L2 B2 D' B2
4. (15.70) U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L R U2 R' B2 U2 R F' U B F U R D F L
5. 9.54 F R2 U' R B2 U L2 F' D L D2 L2 F2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2

7.07 was mildly lucky and super good TPS
6.47 was a massive surprise, I had fruruf PLL skip, just like my current PB. That's when I knew I could get a pb ao5, got the 15, then locked up and got a 9.5 

EDIT: WOOOOaah what the... Rolled with an 8.15, SMASHED IT

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
avg of 5: 8.26

Time List:
1. 7.07 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 L B D L2 U2 B R
2. (6.47) D2 R F' D2 B2 R2 U' B' L D2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 D L2 B2 D' B2
3. (15.70) U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L R U2 R' B2 U2 R F' U B F U R D F L
4. 9.54 F R2 U' R B2 U L2 F' D L D2 L2 F2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2
5. 8.15 R' D2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L D2 F D B' D2 L R U'

EDIT2: I think this 'looking ahead to first pair' thing is working, I'm on fire

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
avg of 12: 9.35

Time List:
1. 8.74 R2 D' R2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 F U2 L D' L' B'
2. 7.07 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 L B D L2 U2 B R
3. (6.47) D2 R F' D2 B2 R2 U' B' L D2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 D L2 B2 D' B2
4. (15.70) U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L R U2 R' B2 U2 R F' U B F U R D F L
5. 9.54 F R2 U' R B2 U L2 F' D L D2 L2 F2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2
6. 8.15 R' D2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L D2 F D B' D2 L R U'
7. 10.09 F2 D B2 D R2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 R' F L2 U2 L' U' L' U2 B U'
8. 9.83 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 U R2 D F2 D2 L R D'
9. 10.63 B2 F L2 U2 B U2 B2 F' D2 F' L' U' R D L2 B L R2 D L' F2
10. 13.65 U2 L' D B U L B2 D' F' D R2 L2 F U2 F D2 R2 F B R2 B'
11. 7.89 R2 D' B2 D R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' R' F L' D' L2 R' D B' F2 U
12. 7.84 F2 D L2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F' L2 R2 D F2 D L F L2 U'

3 counting 7s :O *edit3: wait what the heck my PB ao12 has a counting 13 in it lol.*


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 17, 2017)

57.31 mega single (antisune oll, ep skip)
1:11.13 ao5
1:12.40 ao12

Wew


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 17, 2017)

I got a *34 move* speedsolve with 3.45 TPS LOL
That's definitely one of my shortest full step solves

Scramble: D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 R' U R' F U' B' U2 F2 R B U2 F'

EOLine+square: z' D' U L R U R' L' x' y' U' r U2 r' D' R' D
Right Block: U' R U' R' U R' U'
TSLE: L U' L' U R'
TTLL: y2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2


----------



## asacuber (Jun 17, 2017)

klok:


Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-16
solves/total: 35/38

single
best: 17.36
worst: 33.77

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 10.60)
best: 18.59 (σ = 1.41)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 11.29)
best: 18.34 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 6.38)
best: 19.51 (σ = 1.64)

Average: DNF (σ = 6.17)
Mean: 23.65

Time List:
1. 26.68 DR4- DL6+ UL2- D4+ L4+ ALL1- y2 UR4+ DL4+ U4+ R2+ D1- UR DR UL 
2. 28.06 UR1+ DL3+ UL2+ U1- R5- L3- ALL6+ y2 DR3- DL6+ U3+ R6+ UR DL 
3. 27.24 UR5- DL1+ U3+ R6+ D4+ ALL4+ y2 UR1- DR4+ DL3- U5+ L2+ UR DR UL 
4. 33.33 UR2+ DR6+ DL4+ UL4+ L2- ALL1+ y2 UR3+ UL5+ D2+ L1+ DL UL 
5. 31.45 UR3- UL4- R5- D1+ L2+ ALL5- y2 DR3+ DL3- UL6+ U5+ R5- D4+ UL 
6. 21.84 UR2+ UL1+ U2- R1+ D2- L3- ALL5- y2 UR3- DR5- DL2+ UL4- U4- UR UL 
7. 23.24 UR3+ R1+ L6+ ALL4- y2 UR5- DR1- DL3- U2+ D4- ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 
8. 22.68 DL3+ U5+ R5- D4+ L2+ ALL3- y2 UR3- DR6+ DL4+ UL1+ U5- L2+ UR DL 
9. 24.47 DR1+ DL4- UL1- R3- L6+ y2 UL4- U2- D1- L6+ ALL1- UR UL 
10. 28.99 UR5- DR2- DL3+ UL5- R6+ ALL2+ y2 UR1+ DL3+ U2- D5+ DL UL 
11. 26.21 UR5+ UL2- R3+ D4+ ALL1- y2 UR2+ DR1+ UL2- U6+ R5- D3- UR DR UL 
12. DNF(23.84) UR3- DR3- UL1- U6+ D1+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 UR1+ DL2- UL2- U1+ UR UL 
13. 23.61 DR5+ DL4+ UL5+ U6+ L1- ALL1+ y2 DR3+ UL6+ U4- R6+ L5+ UR DR 
14. 23.81 UR4+ DR3+ UL2- R5- L5- ALL1- y2 DL1+ U3+ R1- D6+ ALL4+ UR 
15. 33.13 UR6+ DL1+ UL1+ U3+ R6+ D5- L5- ALL5- y2 DL3+ R5+ D3+ UR 
16. 21.93 DR5- DL3- UL5+ U6+ R4- D1- L3- ALL5- y2 UL1- D3- L3+ DR UL 
17. 29.15 DR5- UL1- R1- D5+ ALL5- y2 UR1+ DR4+ UL5- U4+ R6+ ALL3- DR 
18. 33.77 UR3- UL3- U5- D3- L1+ ALL5+ y2 UR6+ DR2+ DL4- R2+ D4- L5+ DL 
19. 22.95 DL5+ UL3- R2+ D2- y2 UR6+ DL1- R1- L2+ ALL5+ UR DR 
20. 20.24 UR5+ DL5- D3+ L4+ ALL5- y2 UR3+ DL2- UL4+ U4+ R2+ D1+ UR DR UL 
21. 21.99 UR3+ DR5+ DL2- UL3+ U3- R2- D3- L5+ ALL2- y2 DR3+ DL4+ U5- UR DR UL 
22. 19.82 DR1+ UL3- R3+ D1- L2- ALL5+ y2 UR5+ DR2- UL2- U3- D4+ L5- UL 
23. 19.27 UR2+ DR5+ DL1- UL3- U2- R3+ L5- y2 DR3- UL4+ U5+ ALL6+ UR DR DL 
24. 22.65 DR4- DL1- U5- R4- L2+ ALL6+ y2 UR5+ U2- R2- D2- L6+ DL 
25. 28.71 DL5+ R3+ D6+ ALL3- y2 UR2- DL1+ UL4+ U5- R4- D1+ L6+ DR 
26. 19.62 UR6+ DR5- U4- R6+ ALL6+ y2 UR5- DR6+ R3- D2+ ALL1- UR UL 
27. 23.39 UR1- UL4+ U2+ R4- D3- y2 UR3- DR5- DL1- UL3- R1- ALL6+ UL 
28. 19.83 DL5- UL5- R4- D2- L4- ALL5+ y2 DR1- UL5- U6+ L2- ALL2- DR UL 
29. 18.05 UR4+ DR2- L2+ y2 UR3+ DR5- DL3- U1- R3+ D5+ L4- ALL1- UR 
30. 18.27 UR5+ DL5- UL6+ U1- R3- D6+ L1- ALL4- y2 DL3+ UL1- U2- R5+ UR UL 
31. 20.13 UR1+ DR5+ DL4- UL6+ U3- R5- D5+ ALL1- y2 UR5+ R2+ D1+ L2+ DR DL UL 
32. 17.36 UR5- DR4- DL2+ R5- D3+ L4+ ALL1- y2 UR4- DR5- U4- R3- DR 
33. 18.69 UR3+ U1- D6+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 UR4+ DR5+ DL2+ UL5- U3+ L2- UL 
34. 20.54 UR1+ DR2- UL2+ R4- D2- y2 DR4+ DL3+ U4- R5- L1- ALL4- UR 
35. 18.13 DR5+ DL2+ UL2+ U4+ R4+ L1+ y2 DL3+ UL3+ R2- D5- UR DR 
36. 18.36 UR1- DR2+ DL4+ UL3- U5- R3+ D2+ L4+ y2 DL1- R4+ 
37. DNF(28.81) UR3+ DR3+ U3- D1+ ALL5+ y2 UR3+ DR4- R1+ D5+ L3+ UR DR 
38. DNF(16.97) DR5- DL2+ R4+ L5- ALL3+ y2 UR4- DR6+ U1+ D4- L2- UR DR


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 17, 2017)

Blue cross solvers or colour neutral solvers try this lol:
7.99 R F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R F2 D2 U' R2 B F L' D' F L' B2

Yellow cross had easy lookahead so my time was decent.


----------



## asacuber (Jun 17, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Blue cross solvers or colour neutral solvers try this lol:
> 7.99 R F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R F2 D2 U' R2 B F L' D' F L' B2
> 
> Yellow cross had easy lookahead so my time was decent.


10.41, screw me lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 17, 2017)

2nd best mo3 and pb avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
avg of 5: 2:00.20

Time List:
1. 1:57.09 Bw Rw Dw' Bw 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' 3Uw2 D B R' 3Fw Fw' U' F Dw2 Bw R U Uw2 3Uw' F' Dw Lw' L' Dw' B Dw 3Uw B 3Fw' D' Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw Dw2 Rw 3Uw U2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 F' D U' Bw2 D' R Fw2 L2 U Lw2 Fw2 F Bw' U' R Uw2 R U' Lw' 3Fw' D2 R 3Rw' Bw' Dw' F' D2 L2 F B2 3Rw2 F Dw U 3Fw2 L 
2. 1:59.93 3Rw F Dw' Lw Dw' D Lw Rw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw 3Rw Uw2 D Rw F Dw' 3Uw Rw2 Fw' Bw' U2 Bw' Uw' 3Uw' U2 D2 Lw' F 3Rw L2 U' R Uw' U2 D F' Fw D' 3Uw Uw2 Rw U F L2 Lw2 F' 3Uw2 U2 Lw2 U Bw2 Rw2 F' 3Rw2 Rw' L 3Fw Uw D F Dw2 R' D2 F2 Lw' Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' R' F' Fw2 B2 Lw D Rw2 L' Bw Lw' 
3. 2:03.58 Dw' L2 Fw2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 L' Bw Dw2 L2 Fw Bw2 Lw2 D2 L2 U2 Rw' D' 3Uw2 Rw2 B' L Lw F' U2 D F' Fw Dw' U' B' Uw2 Fw B' R Bw2 3Fw2 Uw F' D2 F R U' Fw U' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 R' 3Uw' F2 Fw2 Uw' L Rw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw' Fw L2 R2 Rw2 Uw' Rw D' L' R2 3Uw' Rw F2 D2 R' Dw D B D B' Dw 3Fw' Fw 
4. (2:13.70) Uw2 R 3Rw2 3Fw Uw2 Bw2 L R 3Fw Bw' R2 Uw 3Fw' R2 Lw' F2 Fw Uw' Fw' 3Fw' Uw F' Fw2 Lw 3Fw2 F' Bw D Lw' D U' Uw2 Rw U' Fw U R' B' F U Fw2 R Lw Uw' U' F 3Uw' L' Uw' 3Rw2 D' F2 U' Dw2 Lw U2 D2 B Fw' 3Uw F Uw' 3Uw R2 Bw' R L Lw2 B' 3Rw2 D2 3Rw2 Dw' D R 3Uw' B D' Lw Uw2 
5. (1:51.53) R' 3Rw2 L Rw' F D Dw Bw2 U2 Dw L' Rw 3Rw2 U' 3Rw' L Dw2 D Rw2 L Fw' U2 3Rw2 3Uw2 D2 3Rw2 F' 3Fw' Lw2 F Lw' Fw 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw2 Rw2 3Fw B2 Rw2 L' F2 3Fw U' 3Fw' U2 B2 R Dw2 B' Fw' Dw' R Dw2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw Lw' Uw2 Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw B 3Rw2 Dw2 D' B' D' Rw' L' 3Rw 3Uw2 U' 3Fw' 3Rw Bw' F L2 Uw 3Fw2

2nd best single too, double parity fml


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 17, 2017)

Alexdocuments said:


> Buy Quality Real And Fake Passports, Driver’s License, ID Cards, Visas
> 
> We are the best producers of quality documents, With over 12 million of.
> our documents
> ...


Why, I would love to accomplish that


----------



## Torch (Jun 17, 2017)

4x4 PBs:
34.87 single
40.03 mo3
41.00 ao5
44.09 ao50
44.67 ao100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 17, 2017)

43.93 megaminx pb avg12, worst was only 46.77 (y)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
avg of 12: 43.93

Time List:
1. 40.06 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
2. 43.08 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
3. 43.04 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
4. 45.55 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
5. 46.32 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
6. 44.47 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
7. (39.59) R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
8. 42.75 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
9. 45.66 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
10. 44.63 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
11. (46.77) R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
12. 43.65 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## bithovvinu (Jun 17, 2017)

2 Weeks ago, I learnt Roux.1:40mins.I learned 3 EO cases in a day,1:00min.I finished learning all EO a day after that.50 secs.I then learned proper 2 look CMLL, not the CFOP OLL algs. down to 40 secs.Learnt 10 algs CMLL 1 look and now I average 32 seconds


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 17, 2017)

Since Classic City Shhhhh (3 weeks ago) I've had 12 FMC Attempts at home. Pure sub-30 ao12 
Best: 25
Mo3: 26
ao5: 26.33 PB
ao12: 26.70 PB
Move counts: 28, 27, 26, 26, 27, 25, 27, 29, 28, 25, 27, 26

Solutions on my PB Page (the last 4 will be on there on Monday).


----------



## Torch (Jun 17, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
avg of 12: 30.33

Time List:
1. 29.15 R' F' B2 L' F2 B U' B2 L' F' L2 B' U2 F R2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 U'
2. 27.15 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D2 R F D' L U' R U F2 D2 F
3. 35.37 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B D2 R U L' D2 B' D' F2 U2
4. 32.13 F2 L2 D F2 D F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B' L' R D U B R F2 R' U'
5. (37.56) B' F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 B U' B' D R' U2 F' U R' F2
6. 28.14 U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F D2 L2 B R' B2 R2 B' D R F' L B' D
7. 30.37 L2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F L F D' L R' D' U B2 R'
8. 30.92 B R L' U' R B R2 F2 L' R2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 F
9. 35.88 U B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L' D B F2 R2 F L' U' L2 F'
10. (22.41) B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L F' D2 B D' F' R2 U' L
11. 25.58 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F' R2 D' U' R' U B U R'
12. 28.65 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 B' R B U F' U' F2 U' B L2

Last 3 are 25.55 mo3, last 5 are 28.38 ao5. Single is also PB

This is Feet, obviously


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 17, 2017)

4x4 PB's (Ao5 is still terrible compared to the larger averages)

Ao5: 31.55
Ao12: 32.19
Ao50: 34.21
Ao100: 34.53


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 17, 2017)

lol BLD Solve in 58.59 [38]. Prob will never beat this.
B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D R' F2 D L' F2 R2 Dw' Bw'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 17, 2017)

Better, but not where I want it to be... 

Ao5: 30.78

Time List:
1. (33.85) Rw' B' L2 Fw' U' R Rw' B Uw' L2 B Uw D F' U2 D' Uw B Fw Uw2 F' Rw' F2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 B2 D2 Rw R' B' Rw' Fw2 R' L' D2 R' L' 
2. (28.13) L Rw2 D' Uw L2 B Rw2 F2 R L2 Rw' F2 B R U Fw' D' Uw2 Rw' F B Fw L R2 Uw' D U' L2 R' D2 R D Rw Fw' B2 L2 U' Uw2 R2 Fw2 
3. 29.67 F' R2 F2 U2 L' B2 Fw Uw Fw2 L U R' Uw U2 F' D' Uw2 F' Fw Uw' D2 R' Uw' L' F2 D' Rw2 R' D2 B' Uw R' B' U2 Fw' Uw B' R' Fw' R 
4. 30.23 B' L' Uw2 D2 R2 B' Uw' D' U B' R L2 Fw Rw' R' B U2 L' B' L Rw Uw2 R' F L Rw Fw U2 B F2 L' Uw' R D Uw Rw L Uw R2 U2 
5. 32.44 R F Fw2 L' B' L2 Uw' R' Rw Fw' L2 U' D Rw Fw2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 L2 D Uw U Fw D2 Rw U2 Rw' R2 B D2 B D R F2 D Uw' L2 B2


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 18, 2017)

Gigaminx:
12:01.52, 11:55.01, 10:55.94 = 11:37.49


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2017)

2:00.30 6x6 official single with DP and z perm fuuuu


----------



## Malkom (Jun 18, 2017)

Learned Yau5 yesterday, 1:30.65 almost PB single


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2017)

I have podiumed all wca events yay


----------



## asacuber (Jun 18, 2017)

wat OH

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
single: 13.35

Time List:
1. 13.34 R U2 L U2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 R' F D' L B2 R2 B2 D2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2017)

asacuber said:


> wat OH
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
> single: 13.35
> ...


13.35 13.34 wut


----------



## Torch (Jun 18, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-18
avg of 5: 29.22

Time List:
1. 26.78 F2 D' R U' B' D B U L' R2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 B2 U'
2. 31.23 L2 F' D2 B F R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L' U B' L2 R' U L' B2 U'
3. (26.57) F' L2 R2 D L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L F R B L' R2 U2 R'
4. (33.00) L2 F2 D F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F R2 F2 L' B2 U' L' B' R2 B2
5. 29.64 F2 L D2 B2 R D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 B D' F' R' U R2 B' U2 B U

Not PB but nice, all except the 3rd solve were fullstep


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 18, 2017)

Not PB but very close
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-18
avg of 12: 1.327

Time List:
1. 1.162 F2 R2 F' R' U R' U F2 R 
2. (0.967) R' F U2 R' U2 R U R' U 
3. 1.382 R U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U' R2 U' 
4. 1.232 R F2 R F U2 F R U2 F' 
5. (2.941) U' F' U R2 U F2 U R' F 
6. 1.419 U2 R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
7. 1.396 F' U' F R2 U' F' R F' R 
8. 1.191 F2 U2 F' U R' U R' U' F2 
9. 1.442 U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' 
10. 1.400 U' R2 U F2 R' U R2 U' F 
11. 1.292 F R' U' R2 F2 R' U R U' 
12. 1.354 U F2 U F' R2 F2 U' R' U'


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Jun 19, 2017)

I got a 13.12 full-step 3x3 solve today on my Gans Air, my first sub-14 and my first 3x3 single PB in a couple of months. I'm color neutral, and I did cross on white for this solve. The scramble is from Prisma Puzzle Timer D' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' L' F2 L' D R U' B' F' D (EDIT: My 3x3 average is about 22 seconds, so this was really fast for me.)


----------



## Torch (Jun 19, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-18
mean of 3: 10:19.50

Time List:
10:47.97, 10:13.31, 9:57.21

@Jaysammey777 knows what event this is...


----------



## asacuber (Jun 19, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 13.35 13.34 wut



cstimer glitch


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 19, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 13.35 13.34 wut


Cstimer records milliseconds Werner you ask it to or not, then only displays it in certain circumstances, like someone got 3 counting times the exact same ex: 12.45, and the avg was 12.46


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 19, 2017)

25.59 4x4 pb single

20.96 feet single.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 19, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-19
avg of 12: 9.28

Time List:
1. (7.62) B2 D2 F2 L' R' D2 L U2 B2 U' B D B2 F D' B2 D' B L 
2. 8.80 U R' L F' R2 B' L2 B U' L' U2 L2 D B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 
3. (19.40) U' B2 L D F B' U2 R F' D' F' D2 F B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 B2 
4. 9.36 F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' R F' L' F L2 D' B D 
5. 8.15 F D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 L F U B F L B 
6. 8.72 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F2 D L' D U2 L F U' R' B L 
7. 8.04 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B R' D U2 L' D' U B L F2 L' 
8. 8.77 B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U F D2 L2 F R' D' U' B' L R 
9. 10.92 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 L F U' R D' U L' U2 B' 
10. 10.52 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U R2 D' 
11. 8.62 F L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B D2 R U2 F' R U B2 U' 
12. 10.90 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F U B L F2 L2 R D2 F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 19, 2017)

7.56 3x3 PB avg12 with 7.19 avg5 nd 5.59 fullstep single 

Picked up Pyraminx again using L4E, and got literally one second faster by not practising wtf. apperantly pyraminx is fun now lol

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-19
solves/total: 51/51

single
best: 2.46
worst: 8.85

mean of 3
current: 4.48 (σ = 0.32)
best: 3.56 (σ = 1.06)

avg of 5
current: 4.86 (σ = 0.47)
*best: 3.72 (σ = 0.83)*

avg of 12
current: 4.86 (σ = 0.87)
* best: 4.47 (σ = 1.32)*

avg of 50
current: 5.37 (σ = 1.18)
*best: 5.37 (σ = 1.18)*

Average: 5.35 (σ = 1.18)
Mean: 5.35

Time List:
1. 4.50 U' B U L' U B L' B l u' 
2. 6.22 U' L' B R' L' R' B' L l' u 
3. 4.63 U B R B R' U R' L l' r' 
4. 7.55 B R B U R' B' U L r b' 
5. 5.69 B L' U' R' U' L B U' l b 
6. 5.36 R L B' R B L' R B l' b' 
7. 7.05 L U' R' U R' U' R' B' r' u 
8. 7.69 L' B L' R U' B U' L l' u' 
9. 5.72 U' B L U' L' R' B' U' l r b u 
10. 2.50 U R B L B' L' R U' b 
11. 6.41 U L' R L' U' B L R L l' r' 
12. 6.36 L' U' B' R' U' L' R U' r 
13. 4.40 U B' L U' R' U B R b u' 
14. 5.50 R B R B' U B' R L' l u' 
15. 7.00 U L R L' B' R' L R U' b' u 
16. 6.36 U R' U R' L B' R' L' R' l' r u 
17. 4.61 R' B U' B R' L' B' R l u 
18. 6.66 L R L U' B' U B' U l r 
19. 6.31 U B L' B R U' B L' l' r b' u 
20. 5.28 U' B U R' U' L' B' R l r 
21. 5.02 L' R' U R U' B R' L l' b 
22. 4.66 L R' L U' L B R' U l' b u 
23. 5.21 L U B U' R' U R' B l' 
24. 6.22 R' U L' R B L' U L' r' b' 
25. 6.65 U B' R L R' B U' B l r' b' u 
26. 6.97 L U' R B L U L R' b 
27. 3.75 L U' R U R' B' L U' l r b' 
28. 4.27 U B U R L' U' R' L B' l' r' u' 
29. 4.91 L R L' B' U R' B L' r' b u' 
30. 4.30 L B' R' L' R U' L R' l' r' b 
31. 3.27 U L B U' L R U B' R' r 
32. 7.53 U' R U' B L' U B' U' l' r b' u 
33. 2.93 U B' U' R B U' B R' L' u 
34. 3.65 L B' U' R' U B' R B 
35. 4.58 U L' U' L' U' L B L' r' b' u' 
36. 2.46 U B U' R' L' B L U' b 
37. 8.85 L B U' R L U' R B l' r' b' u 
38. 5.50 R' L U B' U B L' B l' r 
39. 8.04 R' U' L R' U R U R' r' b' u' 
40. 2.88 L' U R U B' R U' B' b u 
41. 6.94 L U' L R' L' U B' U b 
42. 5.43 L' U R U' B' L U B' l r' 
43. 6.60 U B U R B R' U R l' r' u 
44. 4.66 U R' U L' B R' B' U 
45. 3.58 U R L' R' B' U' R U' l b' 
46. 4.09 U R B U' L' B U L B' b 
47. 5.46 L R' B R' L' U' B' R' u' 
48. 5.34 B' L R' B L' U L B l r' b 
49. 4.21 U R U' L' B' R L U L r' b' 
50. 4.83 L' U' B L U' L R' B l r' b 
51. 4.41 B R' L' B L U R' B r' u


----------



## Torch (Jun 19, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-19
solves/total: 108/108

single
best: 24.03
worst: 45.71

mean of 3
current: 35.88 (σ = 0.52)
best: 27.12 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 5
current: 35.88 (σ = 0.52)
best: 28.14 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 12
current: 31.77 (σ = 3.46)
best: 29.17 (σ = 2.35)

avg of 50
current: 32.30 (σ = 3.49)
best: 32.19 (σ = 3.47)

avg of 100
current: 33.17 (σ = 3.52)
best: 33.07 (σ = 3.45)

Average: 33.26 (σ = 3.37)
Mean: 33.42

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 29.66 U' F' R U2 F' U' R U B' D2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2
2. 35.60 F R' B2 R' U D' R2 F D F2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 B'
3. 33.93 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B U F2 R' D L' B' L F' U2
4. 40.28 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U R' D' U' F' U F R2 U2 F2 D
5. 35.17 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 D2 F' D' B2 R' D F2 R' D2 B L'
6. 33.71 U R2 U B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F' U B2 L' R' F2 D' F' L2 F2
7. 33.72 B2 D' U2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 F R2 F' U2 L R2 D' U' R B
8. 33.86 U' R2 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R B' L B F2 D2 R' F2 U' F
9. 30.49 R' U2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 R' D2 U' B' D L R' B' R2
10. 34.64 R2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 B D U F' D U L U2 B
11. 29.89 B R D B D F' R2 U F2 L2 B2 R L2 F2 L' U2 L B2 U2
12. 31.66 B' D U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 B D L' U' F' L B R U'
13. 34.06 D2 F D2 B2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 R' U R B L' U' F' R' B'
14. 34.67 U2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' U R2 D2 F L U2 F U' R'
15. 27.48 L2 D' U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R D B' U' F2 L' R2 F2 D2 B'
16. 41.48 B' U' D' B U2 F U2 L' D R2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 L B2 U2 F2 L
17. 31.35 B F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 B' U2 L F L' F' R' D' F
18. 34.97 F2 U' B' L' D2 B R2 B' U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U2 B2 R2 L' D
19. 33.42 U' B' L2 F' U' L' B' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 B'
20. 35.11 D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B U F D' U' F' L F2 R' D' U2
21. 38.20 R' B' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F L' R2 F' D R2 D2 R' U R2
22. 34.81 B2 F2 L B2 L2 R' B2 R F2 R' U B2 D F R' D' F2 R' U2
23. 34.52 R' F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 R2 L' F2 U2 B' U L' B' R2 F2
24. 28.31 F' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 B R' U2 B2 L2 U R B D
25. 34.42 L D2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 F D2 L D' F' U' L U2 B' L'
26. 36.17 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 R' F U' F L2 U B' F' U' B2
27. 35.84 L2 U' L2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R' F D2 F' D F2 D' L' F2 U'
28. 28.22 D' L2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 R F' L B2 D F2 U F L' D2
29. 42.09 F L2 B L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' R D L' F' L D' R2 D2 U' L'
30. 39.30 L D' L D2 F' D' B' D2 L U R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U'
31. 33.66 U L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U L U R2 D' R' F D' L' B2 U'
32. 34.28 F' D B2 R U2 D2 R2 L U D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 B R2 B' D2 F'
33. 33.55 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F D2 L2 F L2 F2 D' R' F2 L U2 R2 B' U F2 D
34. 33.94 B2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 L' B2 L U2 F' D' L' D' U L D2 B U B2
35. 37.33 L B2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U B D U2 B2 U' F' D2 R U'
36. 39.12 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 R D2 B' R' U2 F2 R D
37. 29.80 L2 U L2 D2 U B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 R' D L' R' U2 F' L2 U' R' D2
38. 33.29 R' B L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 B R2 F U F' R' B2 L2 U2 B D
39. 24.03 R2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B D' F' D' L' D2 U B2 L' D2 B
40. 32.80 R' U F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L' D2 B' D2 R' U2 F' D2 F
41. 35.57 D U2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L D2 R B2 R2 B R F2 R D' R2 U B
42. 40.35 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' B L' R' U2 F2 D2 B U R
43. 32.68 U2 L2 F' R' F' D' F2 U2 L R2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2
44. 29.64 D2 L2 F L2 B' D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' F' L' F L2 R D' F2 U'
45. 31.49 D R2 B2 U F2 U B2 L2 U R2 B2 F U B R F2 L B' L2 D2 U
46. 28.66 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R U R2 D2 U' F2 D' L F2
47. 34.42 B2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' R U F2 R2 D' L F' D' U2 F
48. 44.59 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 R' B' R D2 R U R2 B' F R
49. 28.22 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B D' R' F2 U B' F' R D' R'
50. 40.90 B R2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 B2 R B' F2 D' B F2 R2 U B'
51. 33.94 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 R F R' B' L2 R2 D L' B' R
52. 32.67 R B' U2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 U' L D2 F' U2 L F' L2 U2
53. 32.98 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' F' L D U R2 B L' U' L
54. 31.90 F' D B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D L D' F U' R F2 R2 F
55. 34.70 L' U B' R2 F' B U L F R2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F D2 B' L
56. 37.87 L U2 D L' U2 R D B' D2 R B2 L2 U2 R2 L D2 R' B
57. 43.61 R' F' L' B D F R2 B R' U2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U'
58. 30.57 R U2 F D2 L2 B L2 B' F2 D2 L2 D' B R2 D2 B2 R D' L B'
59. 34.84 R B2 R2 D2 L U2 L U2 B2 U2 R' B' U R' B2 U' B F L D L'
60. 31.08 L' F' D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 U R2 F L F' D' R F L'
61. 34.72 U2 B D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 U' L U' R2 B L2 R B2 R
62. 33.57 L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 B2 L2 F L2 R D2 U2 L F U L2 U B
63. 28.64 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R U2 F2 U B' F2 U' F' R D2
64. 40.32 L2 D2 R2 B2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 U' F U2 L U2 L' B2 L R2 U
65. 34.38 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B R B2 L' U' R2 U2 L D R
66. 37.04 U2 L R2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R B2 U2 D L' F L U2 B D2 U' B'
67. 27.89 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 B' R F' R' U' B' D F' U2 B2
68. 32.79 B2 L F2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 B U R B R B F' U2 B
69. 37.61 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 F2 D R' F L2 D2 L B F R2
70. 34.13 U2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 B' D' L' U B2 F' D' L' B F2
71. 45.71 F R2 D B2 D2 R' B L F U2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U F2 R2 D2 L2
72. 28.34 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L F2 R D2 B D' L' U' F' D2 U' L D2 R2
73. 35.68 R U' F' U' R' D B2 D' R D' F' L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F
74. 39.82 U2 B2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 U R' D B2 F L U L' F2 U2
75. 27.46 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B D' B2 F' L R2 U L2 B' F
76. 37.80 L B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' U2 F2 U F' R2 D' L2 F L R2 F2 R
77. 28.39 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L F2 D2 U2 B L2 U' F L' U R' B' U'
78. 35.03 L U2 D' L' D' R2 B' R U B' D2 F D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R2
79. 34.61 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D' L F D2 U' L F2 R' D' B' U
80. 28.91 B U' B' L' B U D' F L2 U' R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 R2
81. 38.68 L2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B' R U' F' D2 L' D B2 D2 U2 B'
82. 30.06 D F R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D' R' B' D2 L2 D2 B D2 B
83. 27.44 U F2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 B' L R' U2 B2 F' D' F' U' B2
84. 33.87 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 U F' R2 B' L' U2 R2 F2 D R' U'
85. 31.04 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D B U2 L' D' F U' L2 B2 L' D2
86. 30.35 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U F U2 B2 F2 U' B D' U2 L' R'
87. 33.81 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 R2 F' R2 D' L F L D' F R2 F2
88. 27.57 F2 U F' R' L D' F2 B' R U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2
89. 25.96 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U' L F U' F R2 D' L' B U'
90. 28.93 F2 U B2 F2 U L2 D' U' F2 D' F' L2 F2 R F' R' D' B L'
91. 32.04 F L2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 L D2 R' U B2 F' U2 B2 D B2 L' B'
92. 31.13 U2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' F' R2 U' F2 L B2 L2 D' R B F D'
93. 27.66+ B2 L2 B' R2 B D2 B D2 U2 B L D' L2 R B' D2 R D U2 F' U'
94. 36.43 R' U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' L B2 U B' D L F D L'
95. 33.43 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D R' F2 R B' U' B R U2 R' D'
96. 26.67 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D L2 U B2 R' B' U2 F' D' F D' L F
97. 28.16 U' D2 F D' B2 R U' L' B U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2
98. 26.54 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 B L R U L' D2 B' U' B2
99. 29.60 D2 B2 D' B2 D B' U R' D' L B2 R2 F B D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F
100. 34.33 L' B U' R D2 L' F' R2 U' B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' D2
101. 27.38 D2 L F2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 L' U B' R2 D2 F' L U B' U
102. 30.61 F2 B' L' F' L' B D R' D2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D2
103. 31.59 D2 B' U' F R' D' R' B R' B F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D'
104. 28.35 R2 D' F' U' L' B' R2 D' R B L2 U' D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D
105. 38.02 B' D2 L2 D2 F U2 F L2 U2 D' F D' B D U2 L U R D
106. 36.36 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R U' L2 D' U L B'
107. 35.96 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' F' R2 U F L U F' U B L' B2 L
108. 35.32 D2 B R' B2 L2 D2 L B R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D' R



inb4 I can't even sub-40 on Saturday


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 20, 2017)

Learned how to solve a megaminx today!!!

and then did a 5x5+mega+3x3 with roux relay in 7:21.74

UWR!!!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> Learned how to solve a megaminx today!!!
> 
> and then did a 5x5+mega+3x3 with roux relay in 7:21.74
> 
> UWR!!!!!


How does mega with roux work


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 20, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> How does mega with roux work


no no, i only did roux for 3x3, i used redux on 5x5 and balint on mega


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 20, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> Learned how to solve a megaminx today!!!
> 
> and then did a 5x5+mega+3x3 with roux relay in 7:21.74
> 
> UWR!!!!!


Once, I solved a 3x3 in one hand, with a 4x4 in my other hand on a bus, in 17.83 seconds. UWR!!


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 20, 2017)

Sub-minute ao50 on 444! I guess all I needed was some of that DNM goodness. (Not shown: an earlier ao50 session that was like 1:03.)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-20
avg of 50: 59.92

Time List:
1:06.22, (1:13.04), 1:05.64, 1:03.36, (1:15.04), 53.28, 58.40, 1:00.66, 1:01.74, 1:00.58, 1:00.85, 53.41, 1:02.27, 55.13, 57.97, 53.92, 1:02.60, (50.15), 59.14, 1:04.34, (48.93), 1:04.91, 1:04.21, 56.19, 57.44, 56.25, 53.55, 56.94, 1:04.96, 1:04.41, 1:03.02, 1:01.53, (50.72), 1:04.31, 1:10.82, 52.95, 1:08.27, 1:02.86, 59.58, 1:02.42, 54.07, (1:13.58), 57.13, 58.11, 56.85, 56.18, 51.56, 56.45, 58.16, 1:03.55


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 20, 2017)

mega pb
fun thing about starting new events is that every other solve you do is pb

3:06.36
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U


EDIT: PB!!
2:43.34

EDIT 2: 2:40.92 PB yay


----------



## Cale S (Jun 20, 2017)

39.69, 40.17, 40.01, 52.18, 40.21

40.13 4x4 avg5

that consistency


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 20, 2017)

I went 14 10s in a row (I had to delay a few times)

1. 10.36 D B L2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 U2 R B' U F2 R2 D' B' D' U' 
2. 10.23 L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R D B F R' D R B U B 
3. 10.59 L' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F D R B' U B D F2 R' 
4. 10.85 L B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 L' D B L' R' U B' F' L2 R' F' 
5. 10.28 F2 R D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L F R U F2 D' R F' U2 F' D' 
6. 10.45 R' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 B L' B F' R D' U' F2 U2 F' 
7. 10.71 D' R2 B' R2 B R2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L' R F U2 B' L' D' F2 
8. 10.24 U2 L2 B2 F L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 F' L' D' L F' U R' D2 U L B2 
9. 10.30 L2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R U' F U2 F R D' L R' D' 
10. 10.29 L B' D2 F' B D2 F2 U' L B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 
11. 10.28 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 B R2 B2 U2 B' L' F L' D' R' B2 L F2 D L2 
12. 10.65 R2 B2 D2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 U' B' R B F' L' R2 D L' D F 
13. 10.22 L2 U' B' D2 R' L U' R B R' B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 
14. 10.62 B L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' R' U' B' F2 R D' B2 F'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 20, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> mega pb
> fun thing about starting new events is that every other solve you do is pb
> 
> 3:06.36
> ...


Wow, how did you get so many PBs in such short amount of time!?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 21, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Wow, how did you get so many PBs in such short amount of time!?


idk, i'm just really fast

PB again  2:25.84


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 21, 2017)

9.19 PB single
F D2 B U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L D F D' U F D' R2 F R' B2

x2 // inspection
R' F' D' y' L F D // cross
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L-1
L U2 L' // F2L-2
U' y L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-3
y' U' L' U L // F2L-4
U' x' R U' R2 D R2 U R2 D' R // OLL
U2 // AUF

40 HTM // 4.35 TPS


----------



## Cale S (Jun 21, 2017)

2.96 skewb avg25

failed avg50 and got 3.30

did this solve with a blindfold on: 
1.93 R' B U R U B' U' B L


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2017)

pb avg5 with lol single

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-21
avg of 5: 1.65

Time List:
1. 1.66 R F U2 F' R U2 F2 U' R U' 
2. (2.53) U F' U' R U2 F2 U' F' R U' 
3. 1.97 R' U F' U R' U R' U R2 
4. 1.31 F2 U F' U R2 U F2 U' R' 
5. (0.97) F' R U2 F U' R2 F' R' U'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 21, 2017)

Not really an accomplishment but pretty funny

8.27 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D' F D L D2 F L2 U2 R

Soooo many pairs to choose from. I just did the first 3 parts of the cross, inserted the 3 pairs then put in the final piece lol. Looks like the best way to do it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 21, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Not really an accomplishment but pretty funny
> 
> 8.27 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D' F D L D2 F L2 U2 R
> 
> Soooo many pairs to choose from. I just did the first 3 parts of the cross, inserted the 3 pairs then put in the final piece lol. Looks like the best way to do it


lol solution:
y' //inspection
L' R2 D R2 //cross
y U R U R' //f2l-1
y' U R U' R' //f2l-2
y' U2 R U R' U R' F R U' F' //f2l-3
U R' F R U' R' F' R U' //LS

31 moves lol, that would be a very good fmc attempt


----------



## Torch (Jun 21, 2017)

23.67 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U L2 R' U2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B' L2 U

z2 U' R F2 
R' U R U'
x' R' U2 R U' L' U' L
L U' L' U' R' U' R
U y R' U' R
y R' R y'//this is me starting to do COLL, then realizing I knew the ZBLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R

47 QTM / 23.67 s = 1.99 QTPS

F2L was done at 13...  This is on cam too, uploading soon.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 21, 2017)

been wanting sub20 for a while (OH): 17.57, (17.31), 21.72, (29.31), 19.40 = 19.57


----------



## Cale S (Jun 22, 2017)

avg of 12: 9.17

Time List:
1. 8.04 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L F U R' U' B D' U' B' F' 
2. 8.73 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B F2 L D B L' U' B' R F D L2 
3. (12.77) R' D' R B L B2 D B' L' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U L 
4. 9.29 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 L R2 B2 R D2 F D B2 L B' F2 R2 D F2 D2 
5. (6.80) U D2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L B2 L D2 F2 D R U' R2 F D' L U 
6. 9.13 F2 D' U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B D L F2 D' B R' U' F' U2 
7. 7.03 F2 L R U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D F L' R2 D L B' U2 B2 L 
8. 9.33 U2 D F' L' F D2 L U F' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 F' L2 
9. 11.19 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 D' R B' L' B D' L2 U B2 F 
10. 10.20 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L D2 L2 F R2 U F' U2 L B D2 R F' 
11. 8.51 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 L' R' D' F' L2 D2 B' U F' R' B2 F' 
12. 10.27 B2 F D2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 R' B2 L2 D' U2 L' U2 B L

6.80 was WV PLL skip


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 22, 2017)

Cale S said:


> avg of 12: 9.17
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 8.04 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L F U R' U' B D' U' B' F'
> ...


Sub me by 0.18


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 22, 2017)

Did several OH sessions to simulate an Ao1000, which has inspired me to do some _actual_ Ao1000's. But I'm liking the consistency!

Fastest times from the sessions include: 12.27 Single (2nd best), 15.65 PB Ao5, 17.75 PB Ao12, 18.90 PB Ao50, 19.23 PB Ao100, and 19.94 Ao1000



Spoiler: Summary of OH Sessions



Note: At-the-time PB's are labeled as "PB Average," whereas overall PB's are *bolded*.

1st Session: 13.52 Single, 17.74 Ao5, 18.33 Ao12, 19.17 PB Ao50, 19.85 PB Ao100

2nd Session: 13.50 Single, 17.79 Ao5, 18.70 Ao12, 19.79 Ao50, 20.03 Ao100

3rd Session: 14.35 Single, 16.70 PB Ao5, 18.30 Ao12, 20.52 Ao50, 20.91 Ao100

4th Session: 14.02 Single, 17.06 Ao5, 17.82 PB Ao12, 19.32 Ao50, 19.57 PB Ao100

5th Session: 12.35 Single, 16.86 Ao5, 18.28 Ao12, 19.94 Ao50, 20.07 Ao100

6th Session: 13.32 Single, 16.00 PB Ao5, 18.30 Ao12, *18.90 PB Ao50*, *19.23 PB Ao100*

7th Session: 12.93 Single, 16.81 Ao5, 18.45 Ao12, 19.47 Ao50, 19.73 Ao100

8th Session: 12.54 Single, 17.09 Ao5, *17.75 PB Ao12*, 19.92 Ao50, 20.50 Ao100

9th Session: *12.27 Single*, *15.65 PB Ao5*, 18.26 Ao12, 19.35 Ao50, 19.70 Ao100

10th Session: 15.47 Single, 17.30 Ao5, 18.50 Ao12, 19.32 Ao50, 19.59 Ao100

Average of Sessions (All times): 19.94 Ao1000
Between the first two sessions, I also got a 17.08 Ao5, which included three consecutive 15's.





Spoiler: Best of OH Sessions



*2nd best Single:* 12.27 L2 D' R2 U L2 F' R U' R' D2 R2 U2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2
*Old PB Average of 5:* 17.08
1. (15.06) F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 U B2 F2 R' D' R2 B2 F2 R2 F U R'
2. 15.95 L' F' L' B' R2 U2 F D F U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U D' F2
3. 15.91 D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 U B U' R' U R2 F' U2 F2 R2
4. 19.37 F' L2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 F R U' L' F' U2 L2 R D' B F
5. (21.41) L2 F' U' R B2 D' F L2 B' L2 D2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R'
*PB Average of 5:* 15.65
1. 14.59 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R' B' R2 D' F2 D2 F' L' R' D' R'
2. 16.74 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R U2 B2 D R' D R2 B U'
3. (20.62) R' L B R' F R D' R2 F U2 F2 B2 R2 U' D2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2
4. 15.62 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 B' U B U2 F R' D U' R' U2
5. (12.27) L2 D' R2 U L2 F' R U' R' D2 R2 U2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2
*PB Average of 12:* 17.75 (Scrambles lost)
1. 14.11 
2. 18.17 
3. 19.27 
4. 19.00 
5. (12.54) 
6. 18.43 
7. 21.63 
8. 14.84 
9. 18.82 
10. (23.93) 
11. 18.02 
12. 15.20
*PB Average of 50:* 18.90
1. 17.74 L2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L' F R D L D' L2 U2 B' F2
2. 19.16 B' L2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F R' D' L F' D' F2 R' B D2
3. 19.07 D2 R2 B2 U' L' F R2 L2 U' R' U2 L F2 D2 R' F2 L U2 L' B2
4. 18.48 B' L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 D2 U' F U R' B' D2 L R F' R'
5. 17.89 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 B' R' B' U F' D2 B U' R2 U L'
6. 17.30 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' R' B D B2 F' L' B' L' F2 D
7. 19.19 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L U2 R F' R' D' L2 U' L' F2
8. 20.17 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F D2 U R U B' D2 B' U2 F' D
9. 23.29 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D B' F2 D2 L R2 B
10. 18.13 D B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R U2 B' F L B R F R2 F
11. 18.34 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L' U' R D' B D U2 L2 D2 U2
12. 14.29 R F' U F R U D' B D B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U
13. 18.32 R2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B L2 R F' L2 F' U' R
14. 17.94 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R B D L' U' L R U
15. 20.63 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' R F2 L' D' F U' R U
16. 19.76 F' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 R' D' L' R F U' R' D U'
17. 17.24 B' R U' R2 L F' U2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 L2
18. 20.53 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D R' U B2 R' U2 F' D' F' U2
19. 16.38 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 B D' R' F L2 F' R2 D L' R' F2
20. (24.12) B U' R2 B' R D B' U' B R' D2 F' R2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 F'
21. 17.62 R' F' U2 D' F2 L F2 R' D' R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 D2 F2 B R2 L2
22. 20.18 R2 D U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R B' F2 U2 L D' L' F2 R'
23. 17.58 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 L F2 R' B' U2 F D B2 D2 B
24. 17.94 L' F2 B' U' R' D B L' U R L2 U D2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D'
25. 18.55 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L B2 R U' R D2 F' L' B' L2
26. (23.79) D L F2 D2 R' F' B' D R' U' B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2
27. 18.53 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 D' B' R U2 R' U L' R' B' F' D'
28. (23.77) R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 L F2 R2 D R' B2 R U' L2 U L2 F' D'
29. 20.24 B2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F' L' R2 F D2 L B' D' B' D'
30. 22.58 L U2 R' B' R L B' D' B R U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 L'
31. 19.01 R F D F2 L F B2 D2 B' U B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2
32. 19.29 U2 L F D L2 U' R D' B2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2
33. 18.10 D2 U2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' R' D' R' B' U B' L D R
34. 15.99 F2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R' B' F2 R F2 U R D F R2 B
35. (13.32) F2 U' R B2 L' U F L' U F R2 F2 B U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F2
36. (13.95) B R' B2 U2 F2 U' F' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B'
37. 18.34 D R2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F D' B' U2 F L2 D' U2 L D2
38. 18.07 R' D2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' R2 F L B D' R' D2 F' U
39. 20.12 F B2 D' R' F' D L2 B' D R F2 L D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L D2 F2
40. 20.18 B' U' R L B2 D R2 F' U2 B R L' U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 B2
41. 21.43+ F L2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R D' B R' F' L' U' R2 D B'
42. 19.93 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U F U F' D2 U B R' B U L' U'
43. 22.24 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 F' D' B' L' U' L2 B' R U' R
44. 18.33 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 U F2 U2 F' R' U2 L2
45. 17.99 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 R' B D R F2 D2 F' U' F2 L2 R2
46. 21.11 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' D2 L R' B D' B D2 B2 F L
47. 16.97 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 U' B' L D2 F2 D' F L D2 R2 U
48. (13.81) B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D F D' R D' B' L2 F' L' D F'
49. 17.77 B' U' L2 D F' U' R' B L' B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 B2
50. 19.67 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F R2 U' L B L2 U B' L F R
*PB Average of 100:* 19.23
1. 18.25 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' U B R B' F' R2 B' R' U2 R
2. 18.28 B D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F' R2 U B' L R F L U2 B' F U2
3. 18.58 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D U F2 U' L2 B' D R F' L D B' R' F2 L2 D
4. 21.44 R2 F2 R' F' D F2 U' F2 L U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 L2 B' U2 L2
5. 20.01 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U B' F' L2 D R2 D F' L2
6. 19.21 B2 U2 F D2 B' L2 B L2 R2 F' L2 D' L' B' L F' D2 R2 F R U
7. 20.66 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R' B' F L D2 B R D B F
8. 17.74 L2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L' F R D L D' L2 U2 B' F2
9. 19.16 B' L2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F R' D' L F' D' F2 R' B D2
10. 19.07 D2 R2 B2 U' L' F R2 L2 U' R' U2 L F2 D2 R' F2 L U2 L' B2
11. 18.48 B' L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 D2 U' F U R' B' D2 L R F' R'
12. 17.89 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 B' R' B' U F' D2 B U' R2 U L'
13. 17.30 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' R' B D B2 F' L' B' L' F2 D
14. 19.19 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L U2 R F' R' D' L2 U' L' F2
15. 20.17 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F D2 U R U B' D2 B' U2 F' D
16. 23.29 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D B' F2 D2 L R2 B
17. 18.13 D B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R U2 B' F L B R F R2 F
18. 18.34 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L' U' R D' B D U2 L2 D2 U2
19. (14.29) R F' U F R U D' B D B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U
20. 18.32 R2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B L2 R F' L2 F' U' R
21. 17.94 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R B D L' U' L R U
22. 20.63 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' R F2 L' D' F U' R U
23. 19.76 F' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 R' D' L' R F U' R' D U'
24. 17.24 B' R U' R2 L F' U2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 L2
25. 20.53 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D R' U B2 R' U2 F' D' F' U2
26. 16.38 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 B D' R' F L2 F' R2 D L' R' F2
27. (24.12) B U' R2 B' R D B' U' B R' D2 F' R2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 F'
28. 17.62 R' F' U2 D' F2 L F2 R' D' R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 D2 F2 B R2 L2
29. 20.18 R2 D U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R B' F2 U2 L D' L' F2 R'
30. 17.58 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 L F2 R' B' U2 F D B2 D2 B
31. 17.94 L' F2 B' U' R' D B L' U R L2 U D2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D'
32. 18.55 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L B2 R U' R D2 F' L' B' L2
33. (23.79) D L F2 D2 R' F' B' D R' U' B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2
34. 18.53 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 D' B' R U2 R' U L' R' B' F' D'
35. (23.77) R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 L F2 R2 D R' B2 R U' L2 U L2 F' D'
36. 20.24 B2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F' L' R2 F D2 L B' D' B' D'
37. 22.58 L U2 R' B' R L B' D' B R U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 L'
38. 19.01 R F D F2 L F B2 D2 B' U B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2
39. 19.29 U2 L F D L2 U' R D' B2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2
40. 18.10 D2 U2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' R' D' R' B' U B' L D R
41. 15.99 F2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R' B' F2 R F2 U R D F R2 B
42. (13.32) F2 U' R B2 L' U F L' U F R2 F2 B U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F2
43. (13.95) B R' B2 U2 F2 U' F' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B'
44. 18.34 D R2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F D' B' U2 F L2 D' U2 L D2
45. 18.07 R' D2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' R2 F L B D' R' D2 F' U
46. 20.12 F B2 D' R' F' D L2 B' D R F2 L D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L D2 F2
47. 20.18 B' U' R L B2 D R2 F' U2 B R L' U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 B2
48. 21.43+ F L2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R D' B R' F' L' U' R2 D B'
49. 19.93 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U F U F' D2 U B R' B U L' U'
50. 22.24 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 F' D' B' L' U' L2 B' R U' R
51. 18.33 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 U F2 U2 F' R' U2 L2
52. 17.99 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 R' B D R F2 D2 F' U' F2 L2 R2
53. 21.11 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' D2 L R' B D' B D2 B2 F L
54. 16.97 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 U' B' L D2 F2 D' F L D2 R2 U
55. (13.81) B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D F D' R D' B' L2 F' L' D F'
56. 17.77 B' U' L2 D F' U' R' B L' B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 B2
57. 19.67 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F R2 U' L B L2 U B' L F R
58. 19.22 L' U' B' R2 F U F R' L' B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 L U2 F2 L2 D2
59. 19.27 B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' D B' L' F' L R B' U2 L'
60. (24.41) D R B U' L B2 D F U B' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2
61. 22.50+ U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D U F2 U B R B2 D L2 R U' R F' L'
62. 21.66 L' U2 F2 U2 L U2 L B2 R U2 F R' U B D' F L' D2 L B' F
63. 17.90 L2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 D B F' L2 R F' R' F2 U L
64. (23.39) R2 F U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F2 D' L' R B' U R' F2 L2 U' L
65. 17.98 B' L B' R2 U' L F' B' R L2 U F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2
66. 15.98 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 B' L B' F L2 U' R' U L2 U'
67. 14.96 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U R2 B' U2 R D2 B' D2 F'
68. 22.05 U R2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F D L2 R F L2 U' F' L' F2
69. 21.48 L' B2 R L2 D' L U' F R' B D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B D2 R2 B'
70. 22.19 F D2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B L U F' U' L2 B' R D' F U' B'
71. 22.95 B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' B D' L' B' D' B D B R U2
72. 19.24 D R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D B2 F2 L B' L' R' B F L R F' D
73. 18.62 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L R' F2 L' D2 R' D' L R' D2 R' U F L2 D2 U'
74. 16.31 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 F L2 R' F2 L B' L' R' U B F'
75. 20.80 U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 B U' R' F' R2 D F' U' L2 D' F2
76. 15.49 L B2 R B2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 D' R' U2 F2 D B2 R' U
77. 21.58 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 R B' D2 U2 L' R2 D' L' F R
78. 21.70 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' F2 L R' F' D L' F2 U2 R
79. 20.79 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 D' U B' F' U L B R U L F2 R2 F2
80. 20.46 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B F2 R2 B' L2 D U2 L' F' D F2 L B' U
81. 18.99 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B' D2 R F2 D L' F' U F' R2
82. 19.90 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L B' U R2 U' B D' L' D2 R2 F
83. 15.02 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L D2 F R D F' U' R2 F2 L'
84. 19.72 L' F' D F' L D2 B' D' L U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B
85. 17.30 L D B' U' D' F R D2 R' F D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2
86. (14.13) D R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 F' U F R U R F U2 R2
87. 17.56 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U B' D2 L2 F U R' B' D2 F2 U2
88. 22.58 R2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 R B2 D2 U2 L' B L F' D U' L U2 B2 D' B2
89. 20.78 R' U2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 R B2 F' L D2 U' F L2 U2 B2 L
90. 16.96 U2 L R B2 F2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R U B2 U' L U' F L2 R' F'
91. 18.12 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 L F2 R U2 L2 B L B' U' B2 D B2 F2 D
92. 20.02 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L B2 F2 L' D F D2 B2 L R'
93. 22.32 B' R' L F B D' F2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2
94. 17.29 B L2 B U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' U R F2 L2 B' D
95. 18.05 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R D2 B2 R' U2 B U L' R2 U' B D2 L2 U
96. 19.64 D2 R' F' R L' F U D' F D' R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2
97. 18.95 D2 B2 D' B2 D L2 R2 D B2 D' R' U2 R2 B F' L U B U2 F
98. 22.56 D R2 F' L' F2 B2 D' F R' F U2 F R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 B'
99. 19.27 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D B L2 U F R B2 F' D' U2 R'
100. 19.09 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 D F2 U2 R' B L D F2 U2 R2 B R F

I'm satisfied with all of these PB's for now!



I'll do an actual Ao1000 for OH sometime soon, but it looks like I average high-19 to low-20 globally, which is really cool!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 22, 2017)

5.84 L2 U L2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 L D' L' F' L R2 D' F'
Cant Reconstruct  Preserved the WOG Pair and had F R U R' U' F' U' LL.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 22, 2017)

mega pb, no big deal
2:20.81
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

EDIT: what the heck another PB
2:05.14 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

EDIT2: 2:03.78 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 22, 2017)

4.15 Pyraminx ao50 after not touching it for months


Also...

1. 1.18 F U' R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U'

My biggest accomplishment in a few years!!! (Try the scramble) Blue side if you're struggling


----------



## asacuber (Jun 22, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 4.15 Pyraminx ao50 after not touching it for months
> 
> 
> Also...
> ...



.84


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 22, 2017)

10.86 PB single, again with a non-ZBLL 1LLL finish. (Maybe learning ZBLL algs was useless????)

10.86 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' B D F2 L D L B R' B' Rw' Uw

y2 x' // insp
F U F' L U' L' // cross
x' R' U' R U // first slot
x' R' U' R U // second slot
x' U' R2 U R' U' R U // third slot
x' R U' R U (R2' x) U R U' // last slot
z' U' R U R' U' l' U' L U U R U' r' U' L' U L U // ELL

e: And 17.66 PB ao100.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-22
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 10.86
worst: 29.83

mean of 3
current: 16.24 (σ = 2.48)
best: 13.44 (σ = 2.93)

avg of 5
current: 17.00 (σ = 1.85)
best: 14.71 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 12
current: 17.22 (σ = 2.07)
best: 15.96 (σ = 1.68)

avg of 50
current: 17.43 (σ = 2.08)
best: 17.35 (σ = 1.88)

avg of 100
current: 17.66 (σ = 2.16)
best: 17.66 (σ = 2.16)

Average: 17.66 (σ = 2.16)
Mean: 17.78

Time List:
1. 14.37 D2 F L2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 U' F U L2 D R D' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
2. 17.69 D' U2 B F2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 F U L' R' F' L' U L2 B U Fw Uw
3. 14.53 L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R' B F2 U' B2 R' B2 D F' L Rw Uw
4. 19.08 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 U' L F D R' B' R2 F' L' B U Rw' Uw'
5. 18.17 L' D L2 B2 D B2 F2 D U F2 L2 U R' B U F L' D' L2 D2 U
6. 17.95 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D B2 R' D L R' F' R' B L' R' B2 Uw2
7. 19.49 L' D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' R' D' U' R U' B2 D Fw
8. 14.50 L2 F' L2 B L' U L' D' F U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' B2 R' Rw Uw'
9. 17.83 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 B2 U L' D' U R B2 F' U' L2 U2 Rw Uw2
10. 16.42 D' U2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B2 D2 U L B2 R' D2 B F D' U Rw
11. 21.04 L' B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B' D' B D2 F' R2 B' U R Uw
12. 19.16 B U2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 B' D2 F U L2 R2 U L' B' R' D2 B D2 Rw'
13. 16.34 B' U2 F' D L F' U R2 U B2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R Rw2 Uw2
14. 24.88 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L R2 F' L2 U' B2 F' D' F' Uw2
15. 14.37 U R L F2 D B D' B D R D2 B2 R D2 R L2 U2 L' F2 R2 Rw Uw2
16. 18.98 D B2 D2 F' U' L U R' L2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 L' Fw
17. 14.82 B' L B2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 R B2 D' F L F' R' B' U L2 F Fw
18. 18.41 F' L2 F' D2 B D2 B D2 U2 R2 B L F R B D' B' F' R U' F' Fw Uw
19. 24.87 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 F D2 U2 L B2 L' D F2 R' D2 U B' Fw Uw'
20. 19.50 F D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D' U' R B L B R2 D2 U2 B' Rw Uw2
21. 14.80 U2 L F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 L B' R' D' U' B D2 F' U' L F Rw Uw2
22. 13.45 U B R2 L' D R U' R' D' L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 Rw' Uw'
23. 17.03 R B2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B D F' L U' F' R' D' R' F2 Fw Uw2
24. 18.75 B2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 U R B R' D' L2 D2 R' B U' Fw Uw'
25. 13.58 R' L' D F' U2 B R2 D F U2 F U2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 B' U Rw
26. 20.84 B2 D2 L D2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 R B2 U' R F2 L' R2 U' B L' D' F2 Rw'
27. 29.83 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 L' F2 R' D' R B L F R U' R U2 L2 Rw' Uw
28. 15.13 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U L D F2 R' B D' R F' R D Rw
29. 16.86 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U R' B2 F2 L D F2 R' B' D' U2 Rw Uw2
30. 17.72 U R2 F' D' R' D F' L2 U R D2 F U2 B R2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 Uw2
31. 21.04 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 U F' L U2 B' D2 F U L' B' Uw
32. 19.18 B R' U L' F2 U F' D2 B' D U2 L2 U2 F2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' Rw' Uw2
33. 18.52 B L2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L F R2 F R B D R' D Uw2
34. 22.22 B' D2 B' U2 B F' U2 F' D2 F D2 U F2 D2 B' L' D' F' U' L' Rw' Uw'
35. 20.98 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U F R2 B2 U' L2 R B F2 L R' Fw' Uw
36. 20.08 U R2 F2 R F D2 F2 R2 F U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D Fw' Uw
37. 17.23 L D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 L B2 D R D' L' U B' F2 L' R' F2 Uw
38. 18.47 U B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 B R' D B' R' B2 L U' R B' Fw Uw2
39. 17.64 D B2 L2 B' D' B U F L U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D Fw' Uw2
40. 11.63 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F' R2 B L' D2 R2 B2 D' B U' Rw' Uw2
41. 15.66 L D2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F D L2 R' B F U F' L2 Rw2 Uw
42. 18.97 B2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 L' B' D' U2 F' U' F L2 B2 U Rw Uw'
43. 14.49 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F L' U2 R2 F' U' L R F' D L Rw
44. 18.78 U' B U' R2 L' D2 B U F R' B2 D R2 U2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U Rw2
45. 16.58 R' U' B2 U F' B' L2 U2 F L' D2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
46. 17.14 R' F' L' B U D B' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 Rw
47. 18.31 R' B2 U2 R U2 B2 R' F2 R F U B D2 U L2 D L B Rw'
48. 18.98 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R2 L' D F2 D' B' F U2 L' U R Fw' Uw2
49. 17.42 B D2 F R' L2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw
50. 20.54 F' U L2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' L B2 R' F U2 L Fw' Uw'
51. 15.71 D U2 R2 B' F' R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' R2 L D2 B2 U' L D' B' R' Fw' Uw2
52. 16.87 B U' R L' B D L' F' U F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 F U' Rw2
53. 18.59 U L2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 B L F D U2 L' F2 D2 F L Uw2
54. 17.24 B' D2 L2 D2 B U2 F' L2 F' D2 R' U L D2 F' L' R' U2 B' Rw' Uw'
55. 20.26 B2 R L' D B' R' D' B R' D' R2 U2 D L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L Rw2 Uw'
56. 16.19 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U F2 D2 L' D2 F R' U' L' D' U R' D Rw' Uw'
57. 16.91 U2 L2 R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 R F' L2 D' B L D' R2 D2 Uw2
58. 21.02 L' D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 F L B U2 F2 R B F2 D' Rw'
59. 18.21 B2 R B' L U L2 U2 D L R2 B D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 B L2 Rw2 Uw'
60. 13.39 D' B L F2 B2 D2 F' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 R F2 L' B2 L F2 U2 Fw Uw2
61. 22.68 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B F L2 B' R2 F2 U' L' D2 F2 D B2 L2 F R2 D' Fw Uw2
62. 15.84 R U L2 B2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U' B' R' B2 L F D U2 L2 R2 Rw Uw2
63. 21.55 R2 L U F2 D B L F' B2 U B' U2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 Fw'
64. 15.78 L' D2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 D' L' D R' D2 F2 R' Uw'
65. 17.66 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B F R2 F L' D U B D' U2 L' D' B2 Fw Uw2
66. 19.05 F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 R D' L B' R F2 D L R' B2 Rw'
67. 15.53 R' L' F2 D2 B' L' F D' L' R2 B2 R2 F D2 B' U2 D2 L2 F Fw
68. 16.30 D' L2 U2 L D R' L2 B L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' L Fw Uw'
69. 14.96 R' F D2 U2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 F2 D B2 L D R' U2 L B L Fw'
70. 18.40 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 D F2 D' B' L2 R' U L' R' D' B' R' U2 Rw Uw'
71. 19.62 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 R' B2 F' R' D U2 F R' D2 F' Rw' Uw
72. 15.31 D L2 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D F U2 R B L' R D F' Uw'
73. 16.57 U D R U2 B' L2 U' F U2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R F2 B2 R' L' U' Fw Uw
74. 12.82 D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B L' F2 D2 L' B D R2 D' U2 Rw'
75. 16.63 L U F L B2 U D' L' R2 F D2 B' U2 B L2 B2 U2 D2 L Rw2 Uw
76. 10.86 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' B D F2 L D L B R' B' Rw' Uw
77. 14.73 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 B' L R U2 L' U' B' D B2 L2 Rw Uw2
78. 18.33 D2 B' F' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' F' U2 B' F' D L' U' F2 R Fw Uw
79. 17.75 B2 R2 B' L2 U R' U D' F L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U
80. 16.94 F' L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U R B L2 F' L F D' L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
81. 22.41 U F' R U' D B U D2 F' B L' U2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw'
82. 19.24 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D L2 B' L2 F R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U B Rw Uw'
83. 16.09 L D L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F' R' B' D2 L F' U2 L2 B2 Fw' Uw2
84. 21.97 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L' U' R' D U B' R2 D F2 D2 Rw2 Uw
85. 17.43 B U' L U F2 D F2 L' F D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L' U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
86. 15.55 B F' L2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U L2 F' D' U2 L R B L' B' Rw2 Uw2
87. 22.02 L' U2 F R' B R' F L' U2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 Rw' Uw'
88. 15.95 D2 R2 U2 L B R' U' L' D B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U F2 D R2 D L' Rw
89. 16.24 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' D2 U' B' R D2 R U' R Rw2 Uw
90. 16.22 L' B2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B F2 L2 D' F2 U B' L F' Rw2 Uw
91. 15.72 B' D2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 R D L B' U L' Uw
92. 14.71 L' U2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 D' L2 R' U2 B2 U L' U2 B Fw Uw'
93. 24.46 R2 L' D' B' U' R U' L2 U' R2 D2 R U2 D2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 L' Fw' Uw
94. 19.65 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U B2 D R' U2 F' D R' D' F' R2 Uw'
95. 17.49 F2 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 F D2 B' R' D' L R Fw Uw'
96. 21.13 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' F U' R2 B R U L B' R' D' Rw2 Uw'
97. 16.58+ D' R U2 L' B2 R L' B D R' B2 U2 R' D2 L B2 U2 D2 L F2 Rw'
98. 14.29 D' B' D2 L F L' F2 R2 U D2 F' D2 B L2 F L2 F' U2 R2 Rw Uw'
99. 15.40 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 F D2 F2 R D R2 D2 B' F' U2 Rw' Uw
100. 19.02 L D R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 L' U2 B' U2 R U' F' U' L' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 22, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> 10.86 PB single, again with a non-ZBLL 1LLL finish. (Maybe learning ZBLL algs was useless????)
> 
> 10.86 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' B D F2 L D L B R' B' Rw' Uw
> 
> ...


Have you considered R' U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 for that 1LLL?


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 22, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Have you considered R' U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 for that 1LLL?



Oh, that's a nicer alg! Inverse might be nice too.

I found the alg I was using two years ago while messing with Cube Explorer, and I'd been using a wide version of that alg with my old 4×4×4 method (before switching to Yau). I don't deliberately learn non-ZBLL 1LLL algs because I find them too rare and hard to recognise, so the few algs I do know tend to be more "easy to remember" than "speed optimal".


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 22, 2017)

BLD mo3 PB
2:08.14, 1:39.95, 2:09.60 = 1:59.23


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 22, 2017)

SUB 2 MEGAMINX 
lets see how many days i can keep this PB streak going

1:59.85 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 22, 2017)

2x2: full eg1+ moar 1-looks+ tps spam= PBs

2.30 avg50
2.34 avg100

both PBs by quite a bit, I should learn the AUFs now


----------



## Cale S (Jun 22, 2017)

almost pure sub-10

avg of 12: 9.34

Time List:
1. 8.43 F2 L' F' U D2 L F' B' R L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 
2. 9.93 L2 U' D2 B2 L F D B U L' B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L2 F' 
3. 8.83 F' B2 U' F' B2 U R' B L' U D2 R2 U2 R2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 
4. 9.59 U B2 D' L' D F R2 U2 D' R F2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' 
5. 8.45 F2 L2 B R2 D B2 L B' U2 B F2 U' D2 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 
6. (14.73) U' L2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B' F R' D2 F' L' D2 B2 D' L' D' 
7. 9.93 U B' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F U' F' D F R' U R' U' L' 
8. (8.15) U' L' D L' B' L' B D' F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 B U2 
9. 9.26 D2 R' B R D2 R' L' F2 D' R U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 B 
10. 9.90 B2 R D' L2 F2 L' B D F2 U' R2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' R2 
11. 9.26 L2 B R2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L F2 D2 B F L D B L' U' 
12. 9.79 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B U R2 B' U2 F' L2 R D' L2


----------



## Cale S (Jun 22, 2017)

2.86 skewb avg25
3.07 avg50

then deleted the session, started filming and got 2.75 avg12 and 3.19 avg50 on cam
edit: oops my camera died and I didn't realize, only got like 3 solves on video


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 22, 2017)

BLD 1:14.67 B' D2 R2 F D2 F L2 B2 R2 F U' B F2 U2 L F2 U' R B D
Lol corners bad edges...


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 23, 2017)

28.9 FMC average of 12


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 23, 2017)

Last Layer skip during class, in a silent party.
Really all you can hear is people eating and my cubing.

7.32 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B L' B L2 D2 U' B L' B2 D2

I think it's the first good solve I've ever done where I wasn't allowed to celebrate. Also, the amount of noise I'm making is making me turn slower, making me lookahead better and get 9 averages lol


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 23, 2017)

Speed FMC Attempt (First really good one)
B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 R' U L D U L2 R F R' U2

2 Squares: U' F2 (2/2)
2x2x2: L R U' L2 (4/6)
2x2x3 + EO: R B R (3/9)
F2L-1: B2 D B D' B' D B2 (7/16)
AB3C: D2 B' D' B D2 B' D B D' B' D2 (11/27)
3C: B' F' U2 F D F' U2 F D' B2 D (11/38)
Went back and found a 25 AB3C w/ NISS 1st try. Prett nice. Might have to try an actual FMC Attempt on this...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 23, 2017)

sweet
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-22
avg of 12: 9.38

Time List:
1. 9.62 F L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 U L B2 F' R2 U' L2 R D B2 
2. 10.08 U R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L D' F2 D2 R' B2 U' F' R' D2 
3. 9.04 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' B L R2 B F' L' F2 L F2 R 
4. 9.60 B' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 B R' F D2 L2 B' D2 F L' 
5. 9.74 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 D U' B' R U2 L' B' R' D' L' F2 L2 
6. 8.38 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' D F' L' U B' R' U' L D2 
7. (10.56) B' L2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 F U' L R2 B' F R' D' L2 
8. (7.71) D2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 B D B D' L' U' B F2 R U' 
9. 10.11 B' F2 U L2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 D' R2 F R' B2 D' U2 F R2 U' F2 
10. 9.72 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 B' L2 D U R' U' R2 D2 R' F L' F' 
11. 7.83 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D R' B2 D F U B D' F' D R' 
12. 9.67 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 B' U2 B D' F2 L U' R2 U2 B


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 23, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> SUB 2 MEGAMINX
> lets see how many days i can keep this PB streak going
> 
> 1:59.85
> ...



Since I don't have my 333s and 444 till next week. I'll race with you. We are about the same speed. My PB is 1:50.xx (as you know Daniel)
Let's see how long it takes us to get to sub-1:30


----------



## Torch (Jun 23, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-23
avg of 5: 39.67

Time List:
1. 39.30 F D' F2 Rw' B2 D2 Fw' D' R' D' R Rw U' L' Fw B' F' L' Uw' Rw' U2 Uw2 Fw D2 R2 Rw2 F Fw' L D F' D' Rw R2 D Rw2 D2 B' L2 Fw'
2. 40.05 Fw B' U' B' L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw' D F' B2 Rw' B2 Rw' Fw2 R' Uw' R' Uw B2 R' U Uw2 Fw B U R Uw2 D U Rw' Fw Rw2 U' R'
3. 39.64 Fw' L2 U' F2 Uw L F2 D Uw2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 Rw' U Rw L R2 Fw' F2 B2 R L2 Fw B F Rw R2 D' U' Rw' U B' Fw' L Rw' D F Fw
4. (38.20) U Fw' U D2 Rw F2 Uw B R2 U' F2 D' Rw2 Uw' U Fw' L D U2 R2 U Uw Rw2 Fw' R' U D2 F2 B2 D2 Uw Rw' Uw2 L' D U Fw' R2 Uw' Fw2
5. (46.68) Rw' L2 Fw' B' D' U R2 D L' U2 Uw Fw Uw2 Fw2 F' R' D Rw F B2 Rw U L' B R2 Uw R2 F' U2 R' Uw' D' F' D Fw2 Uw2 R L2 Rw' Fw

Pretty nice! I had a bunch of 40.xx averages before this, so it's nice to finally get it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2017)

1:53ish 6x6 single with pll parity

I cant decide if my black wuhua is good or not but I have a stickerless one coming so yay


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 23, 2017)

1:09.02 with F2L, which is only 4s over my (CFOP with beginners second layer) PB. I think I'm ready to start using it for real!


----------



## Torch (Jun 23, 2017)

Well this is an event I haven't PBed in for a REALLY long time (OH): 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-23
avg of 12: 18.89

Time List:
1. 19.19 D2 L B' U R2 F2 B' D' B' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' D' R2 D
2. 16.49 R2 F' R2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L D' L B' U B' F D L2
3. 18.00 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D F L2 R' B F' L2 U' L2
4. 16.92 R' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 U B' D2 R F L' B U2 L R
5. 20.55 U2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F' U2 B D' B U2 R B' L R' F D' L
6. 19.15 R' L2 B2 U F2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 F' L' F' U B' L
7. 18.42 R B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D B' U' R' F' R D2 U' L2 D2
8. 20.37 D' U' B2 D' F2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U B' L2 U' L' R' D R' D B' F2
9. 19.76 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 D B L2 D' B' U R2 B' R2
10. 20.06 F B2 R' B D L' D' B' R D' U2 F L2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 B'
11. (24.66) U2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 B F D2 U2 R2 D F2 L U R2 B R' D' L' U'
12. (16.21) U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L' R B R D F' D' U L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 23, 2017)

picked up clock today and got kinda decent lol

6.89 and 6.97 singles
7.98 PB avg5
8.16 PB avg12 wtf
8.69 PB avg50


----------



## Cale S (Jun 23, 2017)

24.36 Redi cube single 

random state scramble


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 24, 2017)

29.677 OH single while petting a dog
his name is bingo


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 29.677 OH single while petting a dog
> his name is bingo


And bingo was his name oh


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 24, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> And bingo was his name oh


This is my favorite comment on this whole damn site


----------



## Cale S (Jun 24, 2017)

3.20 skewb avg100 with new cube out of the box

I better get that NAR in 2 weeks


----------



## asacuber (Jun 24, 2017)

woh

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-23
single: 15.26

Time List:
1. 15.25 UR1- DR3- DL1+ U4+ R5+ L1- y2 UR2- DR4+ DL5+ D3- ALL1- DL UL

and next solve was ridiculously easy 14.70 but first cross was only wrong *_*


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## xyzzy (Jun 24, 2017)

Sub-minute singles with Yau on all six cross colours. (Still working on F2L and CLL recog with non-white/yellow last layer; it's slowing me down a lot.)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-24
solves/total: 20/20

single
best: 50.82
worst: 1:14.91

mean of 3
current: 1:00.85 (σ = 6.02)
best: 55.30 (σ = 4.12)

avg of 5
current: 57.15 (σ = 2.50)
best: 57.15 (σ = 2.50)

avg of 12
current: 1:00.50 (σ = 4.37)
best: 1:00.50 (σ = 4.37)

Average: 1:02.26 (σ = 5.16)
Mean: 1:02.32

Time List:
1. 54.79[red] D2 B' D2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L D R U' B D2 U L2 D2 Rw2 B L2 B2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 D U' B D Fw2 U' Rw' Uw2 L' U F2 Fw' D2 B' Uw' D B2 Rw'
2. 1:14.91[red] U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 L' B2 F L' D' U L' U R2 B Uw2 B Rw2 L F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R Uw2 R' B2 L Uw Rw2 U B F' D2 L2 Rw' Fw L' U Fw Uw B2
3. 1:06.14[white] F2 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' R F2 U L' B D' F' R U F Fw2 R Fw2 B Rw2 B Uw2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 Uw U' R F' Rw2 L' Uw' Fw B Rw R' U2 Rw'
4. 1:08.26[green] D2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' R' U L2 U2 F U2 L' U2 Rw2 D F R2 Uw2 F U2 B2 Rw2 U B Rw2 U' Rw' B' R' U2 R' Uw Fw' F2 Rw' B2 Uw U2 L
5. 58.15[white] B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' B R' U F2 D B U B' F2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 B D2 L' Fw2 F2 Rw2 B' L' Fw2 Uw' R' D Fw2 D2 Rw' F2 D Fw Uw Fw2 F'
6. 1:03.86[yellow] B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F' R U L' R' B' R' B D2 Rw2 F L' Uw2 Fw2 F B' U2 Rw2 F2 L Fw2 L Uw R' B2 D R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw R2 Uw' Fw B' U'
7. 1:06.31[orange] R B U D L' D B' D' R D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 Fw2 U' Fw2 B U2 Rw2 F D' U2 R2 Uw2 D2 R2 Rw' B2 Uw2 L' D2 Uw Fw' D2 Rw L' D2 B'
8. 1:06.17[orange] D2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 B' D F D2 R' F L' R F' R Uw2 R B2 D Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 Rw2 D L D B' R' Uw2 Fw' L D' Fw L' Uw Rw Uw2 D
9. 1:11.86[orange] D2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F2 U R2 F U B' L2 U F2 R2 F' Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 U2 L' U Rw2 D' R L' Uw2 Fw L' U' F2 D2 B2 Uw Fw D Rw Uw' B2
10. 58.39[blue] U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L D U2 L2 B F D2 F' L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 D2 L' B' L2 F2 L Uw2 L2 Uw' D' B' Uw B2 Rw2 Fw Rw' U' L' Fw L' B
11. 55.53[white] U' R2 B' R2 B R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F L' B2 D L2 B' U' R' D L Rw2 D B Uw2 B' R2 Uw2 F2 D Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Rw D' Rw2 R' F2 Uw R' Fw' D2 Rw D R'
12. 1:04.66[orange] D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 B U L2 D F2 L2 F' R' D U2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L' F R D2 F Uw2 F' U2 L2 Uw L B Uw2 B' U Rw F' D' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R'
13. 1:03.70[red] B' D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 U R2 D R B2 U' Fw2 D' L2 Uw2 F2 B' Rw2 Fw2 L2 D F2 L2 Uw2 Rw B' U2 B F' Uw L2 Uw Fw2 B' Rw'
14. 1:05.10[yellow] R D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F' L' B' F L' D' L' U2 Rw2 D2 B Uw2 L2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R2 U' F Uw2 U2 Rw B2 U' Rw' U2 L Uw B2 R2 Uw Fw' L'
15. 58.94[red] U' B2 D F2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 B U' R2 B' F U' R' B2 U Uw2 B L' Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 L' D2 Fw2 F R2 D R' Uw' L2 F' Uw' U Rw' Fw' B2 Uw R D
16. 56.14[orange] L' U2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R' F2 B D U B' F L' D2 B F2 Rw2 U Rw2 R2 Fw2 F B Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 B2 U' Rw' F2 Uw2 F Uw Rw2 Uw Rw' R D2 L R2
17. 50.82[yellow] U2 B R2 B U2 B D2 R2 U2 F L D2 R' U2 F' D L' D F U' Uw2 B Uw2 U Fw2 U R2 L2 F Uw2 L2 F' Rw D2 B' Rw2 R2 F2 Fw Uw' U' D2 B' Uw2 R'
18. 1:07.25[orange] B' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' D R' B2 F2 U' R' D B' F2 D' Fw2 L Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 R F2 R Uw2 Fw2 Uw B L F Uw2 L F Uw2 Fw' Uw' D2 Fw' U
19. 59.99[green] B' L' U L D R2 D' F D' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B' Rw2 D' Rw2 D' F Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 U R' Fw2 D Rw L Fw R2 Fw2 Rw' D2 R Uw'
20. 55.30[yellow] D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D U2 L D R' F' L B' F D2 U2 F Fw2 D2 Rw2 F D' U2 Rw2 F' R2 U L2 F2 Rw' L' U' L F' L2 Uw Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw Fw L


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 25, 2017)

4x4:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-24
avg of 12: 29.94

Time List:
29.41, 32.34, (23.42), 26.72, 30.62, 26.19, 32.51, 28.66, (34.96), 28.73, 32.63, 31.54


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 25, 2017)

My first ever 10 average of 12 !!!

I've never had so many sub-10s in a single average of 12 !!
LOL 1.8 stdev means that it's just as likely for a 14 as a 10


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 25, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> And bingo was his name oh


B-I-N-G-O B-I-N-G-O B-I-N-G-O and bingo was his name oh


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2017)

PB's by a lot. 7x7

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-26
avg of 5: 2:59.57

Time List:
1. 2:56.26 
2. (2:54.39) 
3. 2:56.85 
4. (3:06.55) 
5. 3:05.58 

first 3 are a 2:55.83 mo3


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jun 26, 2017)

3x3 (beginners method)
19.42 secs

Supriseingly, my friend said that he got 11.45+2=13.45secs(beginners method)
I half believe him.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 26, 2017)

2:01.93 Ao12 and 2:07.72 Ao50 on 5x5
Gettin' there


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 26, 2017)

6.82
L U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B' D' U L F' D' B2 L F2 D
z2
F' R' U L2 y R' 
y' U R U' R'
y U R U' R2' U' R2
U' R' U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R'
U' L' U L
U R' U' F' U F R
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 26, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 6.82
> L U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B' D' U L F' D' B2 L F2 D
> z2
> F' R' U L2 y R'
> ...


z2
F' R' U L2 y R'
y' U R U' R'
y U R U' R2' *U* R2
U' R' U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U *R*
U' L' U L
U R' U' F' U F R
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

I'm sorry sir but you have clearly DNF'ed this attempt


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

8 sub 10s in a row!

1. 9.66 U2 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 F D' L2 R D' B2 F' R2 F2 D' 
2. 9.70 B' U2 B U2 B2 U F' D' L' F' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 B' R2 L2 
3. 9.57 D' R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U L' F2 U' R' U2 B' L2 B2 F' U' 
4. 9.88 B' L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L' U2 R F R B2 U' L' R' D' 
5. 9.79 B U R B' D2 L B R2 B' R2 U2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 
6. 9.84 B R2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 F R2 B' R' B D2 L2 U2 B L2 R' U' R' 
7. 9.85 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D' L F' U L2 D' L2 R F' 
8. 9.90 F D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 B D2 U L2 D2 B' F R D L F2 D


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 26, 2017)

WTF FINALLY SDFHFDHDS
(12.27) (8.77) 9.78 10.42 9.58 = 9.93 square-1 avg5!!!!! first sub10 :O
e: rolled the 12.27 to 8.37, now the average is 9.38 woah


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> WTF FINALLY SDFHFDHDS
> (12.27) (8.77) 9.78 10.42 9.58 = 9.93 square-1 avg5!!!!! first sub10 :O
> e: rolled the 12.27 to 8.37, now the average is 9.38 woah


good lord, it continues


----------



## Draranor (Jun 26, 2017)

Finally got a sub-8 mean of 3 on 3x3 today!

Mean: 7.91
Times: 7.83, 7.17, 8.74


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2017)

PB single and ao12 whee

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:51.125
Worst Time: 2:12.225
Session Avg: 2:04.642
Session Mean: 2:04.148
Individual Times: 
2:05.947, 2:04.879, 2:00.961, 2:01.765, 2:11.068, 2:05.545, 2:06.045, 1:58.240, 2:01.631, (2:12.225), 2:10.348, (1:51.125)


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 26, 2017)

New 17.61 ao100 PB, shaving off five centiseconds from my ao100 a few days ago. Forcing myself to focus seems to work, but I can't maintain it for one whole hour.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-26
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 12.72
worst: 28.71

mean of 3
current: 14.65 (σ = 0.89)
best: 14.12 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 5
current: 15.22 (σ = 0.36)
best: 14.82 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 12
current: 16.39 (σ = 2.44)
best: 16.39 (σ = 2.44)

avg of 50
current: 17.25 (σ = 2.24)
best: 17.21 (σ = 2.02)

avg of 100
current: 17.61 (σ = 2.06)
best: 17.61 (σ = 2.06)

Average: 17.61 (σ = 2.06)
Mean: 17.78


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2017)

lol first counting 5 ever, PB and on cam

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-26
avg of 5: 6.46

Time List:
1. (5.35) B R B2 D2 R' B2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 F2 U B D R' U2 L' U' L2 U2 
2. 5.92 F U D2 F2 U' L' B L' U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 D' B' 
3. (8.74) D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 L D' F' L B2 L' F2 L 
4. 6.65 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U L' U B' L' B2 R' U' F R' U' 
5. 6.79 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U2 R U R2 F R' U' L' R' B D2


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 26, 2017)

yeah the volt is worth it, i've been rolling out my squan PB avg100 a lot
i'll edit when i'm done with the session

edit: 12.94 avg100, 13.99 avg100


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2017)

pb avg5 finally again

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-27
avg of 5: 43.22

Time List:
1. 42.00 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
2. 43.43 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
3. (48.27) R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
4. 44.22 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
5. (41.08) R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2017)

some skewb PB's (stack)

1.38 very hard to 1-look single, 9 moves
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-27
single: 1.38

Time List:
1. 1.38 R' B' L' U' B R' L' B' U'

3.96 avg50
3.99 avg100 ayy


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'll jump on the Megaminx hype train.

1:37.49 PB single


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 27, 2017)

6.66 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L B2 R D R' F R F U' L' B R2

Y2 D L2 R2 U R D //X cross
Y U L' U' L2 U L' //F2L 2
L' U L //F2L 3
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2L 4
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 PLL

All I remember was seeing F2L being done at my fastest ever, I think it was around 4 seconds.
6.66 Ranked about 4th best ever single
52 moves (thanks y perm) 6.66 seconds = 7.81 TPS that's a PB for what I've checked!!

E: Used the 6.66 for sub 9 average!
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-27
avg of 5: 8.83

Time List:
1. (6.66) L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L B2 R D R' F R F U' L' B R2 
2. (11.32) U2 B' F' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 D2 L' R' U L' D F' D B L2 B2 
3. 9.37 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 L' D B2 D B F L' F2 L' U' 
4. 8.46 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 D R' F L' D F' U L' F2 R 
5. 8.64 U' F L2 B2 R2 B' L2 B F' R2 U2 D' F' D' B2 L D' R D'


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 27, 2017)

PB ao50/ao100. _Almost_ sub-minute ao100, too.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-27
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 45.77
worst: 1:12.67

avg of 12
current: 57.58 (σ = 2.74)
best: 56.55 (σ = 2.03)

avg of 50
current: 58.51 (σ = 3.70)
best: 58.49 (σ = 3.70)

avg of 100
current: 1:00.04 (σ = 4.38)
best: 1:00.04 (σ = 4.38)

Average: 1:00.04 (σ = 4.38)
Mean: 1:00.06

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 1:00.43 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R B' F2 D' L' F D2 Fw2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 B2 Rw2 B D B U2 L2 Rw' F U2 F' L D2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 U'
2. 1:04.11[3flip+adj] R' F2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 B R B U2 F D B2 U' R2 Rw2 F2 U Rw2 L2 U Rw2 L Fw2 Uw2 R' U2 R Fw U' Fw L' B F Uw' Fw Rw2 B' Uw Rw L2
3. 55.93 R U2 B' D' B U L2 D F R D2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 Uw2 F' Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 F R2 Uw2 D L2 R' B Rw' U2 F2 Uw F2 Uw Fw U2 Rw D L
4. 1:07.17[oll+o] F2 D R' L U' B D' F' D2 F' B2 U R2 U D B2 U' L2 F2 B2 D' Uw2 R' Uw2 L2 F2 Rw2 F R Uw2 D2 B2 U2 F' Uw R2 D R D Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' U' Fw2 Uw
5. 1:00.17 F2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 B' D' L2 D' L U' R' B D' B Rw2 B' U' Rw2 Fw2 D' B' L2 U F B' Rw' R Uw2 Rw' U' R' Uw R B' Uw L Fw' Rw' L2
6. 1:03.58[oll] B L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U B' L' U2 B R2 U2 B' F' R Fw2 R' Uw2 U2 L D Fw2 U L2 F2 L2 Uw2 Fw' D2 L2 D' Rw2 Uw B2 Uw' F Rw' F2 R2
7. 57.72[3flip] D B2 D2 B R2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' U L' U' L2 B2 L F' Uw2 Rw2 L' B2 Uw2 D' R D2 Fw2 U' D' R D' Fw D R2 F Uw2 B' Rw Fw' U' D2 Rw' F' B'
8. 1:10.92[3flip+opp] L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F U' B2 F U L D U2 F2 U Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 L' R F' R B' Uw R2 Uw' F L' D Fw Rw' B U Rw U'
9. 1:04.74[oll+adj] B2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L U2 F' R2 D F' U R U' F2 D2 F Fw2 R Uw2 F2 R' U' Rw2 U' R Uw2 B2 U R2 Fw' R' F U' Fw' Rw' L D L Fw' Rw2 L'
10. 54.52 U F2 U F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' F' U B' F L' B2 R' F' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 B' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F Uw R2 B' Uw U2 B' Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw B2 R2 Fw'
11. 1:10.57[upermderp] R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 U' F L' R' U2 B' L' R' U B' Fw2 Rw2 L U' Fw2 Rw2 U' D2 R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 B L' Fw' L2 R' U Rw Uw2 U2 Fw Uw' F' Uw'
12. 1:07.44[oll] L2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F R' F L D' L B Rw2 F U Rw2 F R2 U' D' R2 Uw2 B Rw U B' L2 F' Uw' Rw' U F2 D Fw B' Uw
13. 1:03.15[ls3flip+w] B' U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L' B L2 U2 R' D' L U2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D' R B2 Rw2 L D L2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 D L' D2 Rw' Fw2 D' Fw Uw U' D
14. 1:04.33[red; pll] R' B2 U2 B' D' R F2 U' L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 L' D2 R' B2 L F2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U L2 D2 Rw2 B2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw' U2 D' Rw2 B2 U' Fw U2 L Uw2 R D Fw
15. 58.27[adj] R D2 B R2 F2 L2 B R2 F D2 R2 U2 L D' F2 D' F U' B2 L' Fw2 Uw2 D B Rw2 Fw2 F2 D2 B F2 Uw2 F' Rw' Uw2 B' L2 R' F2 U Fw' D2 Fw2 L Uw Rw'
16. 56.35[opp] U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B L2 F D2 U2 F U F U L R2 B2 F2 U R Rw2 D Fw2 U2 Rw2 R U' F2 R' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw Rw2 L' B Uw2 F Uw R' Fw' Uw L2 Uw U2
17. 56.37 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' R' U' R' D2 L B R D2 F' L Uw2 F Rw2 U L2 Fw2 U' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 D' Rw' B2 Rw2 L2 Fw D2 Fw2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw'
18. 1:02.89 L' D2 L2 U R L2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L Rw2 F' U R2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B U2 L2 Uw2 U B2 Rw' F D' L Fw Uw2 Rw Uw' L' Fw' D2 Rw
19. 1:07.62[3flip+o] R' L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 D' F' D2 B2 U L' D U' L' U' Rw2 Fw2 F' R Uw2 U2 L' F' L2 B R' Fw2 Uw L2 F2 Uw' U' Rw R Fw2 R Fw' F2 Uw' B
20. 1:01.95[3flip] D2 B U2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 F U' L B' R2 D B' U' L' U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 R' D L2 U' R' D2 Fw2 L' U2 Fw' L' D2 Rw2 Uw2 U' F' Uw Rw2 Fw B Uw' L2
21. 1:00.43[oll+adj] D2 B D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 D' F' L2 R B U2 B' D2 R2 U' Uw2 F U D' Rw2 F B2 Rw2 B D Rw R' B' D2 B2 Fw D' Rw' R2 Fw D' Fw F2
22. 1:06.09[w] B2 R2 F2 D2 L' R' D2 R' B2 D2 U2 F' D B L' R2 B F2 L' D' L' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 U' R2 L' Fw2 D' B2 Fw' D2 R2 Fw' L' U' Rw' D2 Fw L' U Rw' Uw2
23. 1:02.25[combinedparity] L F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B L2 D' L2 F2 U R' U' R F' Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' D' Rw2 Fw2 B R B' D2 Rw D2 Rw R' Fw' R2 Uw F Rw F L2
24. 1:02.65[oll+opp] U2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D B2 U2 L' U2 B D' L2 U2 L2 F D F2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D Fw2 L Fw2 D' B2 U Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw' L2 D2 L2 Uw' L2 Uw Rw2 R Fw2 Uw
25. 1:01.52[oll+o] F D B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F D B' L D' U L R' D2 Rw2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 B2 R2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 B' U' Rw' U2 F Rw B2 R B2 Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' F L
26. 1:10.09[3flip+adj] F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 F R F' Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 D' R' Fw2 R2 D U2 Fw' R U2 B' L D' Fw' F2 Rw U' Fw' F B2 Rw'
27. 1:02.48[pll] F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B2 F U2 D F2 L F2 R U B U B2 Uw2 F D F Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 B' R2 D Fw2 U2 Rw D' L2 Fw2 U' R Uw' Fw R' U2 F Rw2 D'
28. 1:02.10[opp] B' F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 D B R B' D B L D' F L Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 B2 U' R2 U' Fw2 B' D Rw' U' R2 B2 Rw Fw2 R D' Uw' L' F Uw2 L
29. 1:01.34 D' R' F2 D B R2 F2 L U2 F R2 U2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 B' U2 Fw2 U' Rw2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D2 B' Uw2 F Rw B2 R2 F Rw Uw L2 D2 B Rw' Uw2 L' U2
30. 58.87[diagcorners] B2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 D' U' L2 B U2 R D2 U' L2 R' F2 R D' Rw2 F' L2 R2 F' Uw2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw' Fw2 U2 F R2 Uw F' D2 Fw D' Rw Uw Fw U
31. 1:06.04[adj] D' R2 B' D2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U L' F2 D' R' D2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 D2 R Fw2 L' F' R F Uw' D F2 Uw2 L' B2 U2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 B
32. 57.26[ls3flip+opp] B D2 R B2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F L B2 D L2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 F D2 L' B2 Uw2 U2 B R' L2 B' L Uw F B' D2 L' Uw Fw D2 Rw' Uw Fw' F2 R
33. 59.14[w] U2 B R2 D2 F' B2 U2 L F R2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 U R2 L2 U Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 F D2 Rw2 F R2 U Fw2 L2 F2 R D2 Rw D' R F' U' Rw' Uw' R Fw2 Uw' F2
34. 54.89 L2 D2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 L' D R' U F2 D F' L' R' U Fw2 D' Rw2 U' Rw2 L2 U L2 Uw2 R L U Fw L' Uw2 R' U B2 L Rw Fw U F2 R' Fw2
35. 1:11.28[oll+o] B2 D U2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U F2 R2 B' R' F L' R' F2 U B D2 L2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 R' F D2 F2 Uw2 B' R2 Fw2 R U' Rw2 Uw F Uw2 D' Rw D' Fw' F' Rw' U' L'
36. 50.16 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L F2 R2 B U' L F' U R' D B U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F L2 Uw2 L2 D' F Rw2 D' R2 D2 B' Rw D' L' B Fw' D2 Rw' Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw' B2
37. 56.45 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D U' B2 U' F L D L' U B L D' R F2 Fw2 D2 L' B D2 Rw2 Fw2 R Uw2 D2 R2 Uw L B2 D L' Uw Rw2 Fw U' Rw Uw' L Fw2 L2
38. 1:06.32[adj] D2 U2 B' R2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 R U' F2 L' R2 B2 L D2 R2 U' Fw2 L' B Uw2 B Rw2 L' B R' F' L B2 Uw' L' D R' Fw2 Rw Uw' R' L B' Rw2 F
39. 59.35[3flip] D R2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D2 L B2 D B' D2 F' L' U2 L' U' Fw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw2 F2 L2 B Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw B' D2 F2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F Uw' B Rw2 Fw' L2
40. 59.95[o] L U2 L' F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' U' L' R B' F L' U' B' Uw2 R' U' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 D' U' R' Fw2 D' F R Fw' R2 L2 F Uw' Rw2 U2 Fw Uw Fw B
41. 1:11.64[oll+adj] U R2 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 R B D L' D' B' D' F L' R Uw2 B U2 Rw2 D U' B2 Rw2 B Rw2 D2 R2 Rw' B U2 Rw2 D' B2 R Uw' Fw D2 U Rw D2
42. 45.77 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 L2 U' R U2 L' F' D' F2 R F' Rw2 B' R F' Uw2 Rw2 B' L B Uw2 R U' R Uw' Rw2 B Uw' F' Rw Fw B2 L2 Uw2 L2
43. 1:00.01 R U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' F U2 L U R2 D' R' U' Rw2 F2 U' Rw2 B' D' Fw2 R2 L2 D Fw2 D Rw U' R B R2 D2 Uw Fw Rw2 R Fw2 F L2
44. 1:01.96[oll+zbllderp] B R B2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L' R2 D2 U' R D' L' D B' R' U Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R B Uw2 F L B' R' Fw2 R Uw' B2 R' D' R F2 Fw' Uw' B2 Rw D2 Rw2
45. 55.74[oll+opp] R2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 L' B L D2 U2 L' R Fw2 D' F Rw2 F2 U' R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 D L2 Rw' B R' D2 F' Rw Uw2 L2 Fw Uw2 R Uw Rw
46. 51.15 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R U L2 B' U2 L B' R B' D' Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' B F2 L' Fw2 Uw2 D B2 L2 F Uw' B' Rw' Uw' R2 D B Rw' F
47. 1:09.74[w] D2 L2 U R L' U' B2 D B' R U R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 Uw2 B2 L U' Fw2 Rw2 U R F2 U2 Fw' Uw2 L D2 F' B' R' Uw L2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 D' Fw2
48. 1:06.02[3flip+adj] B' U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 R2 B R' D' F' U B F' U' B2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R' B' L F' Uw2 F' D2 B Uw' Rw2 B R' B2 Uw Fw2 R2 Rw B2 Uw2 B Uw'
49. 55.06[oll+o] L U2 R2 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 B U2 F2 R' D2 U' B2 F' U B L U Fw2 R U Fw2 D B2 Rw2 R' D' R' U Fw R' U' Fw2 B' L Uw' L Fw U2 R' Uw2 F
50. 56.77 R B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L U2 B' U R F2 U L F D' L2 D' Rw2 D L' Fw2 L U' D' L Uw2 D' L Fw U2 Rw2 L B' L Uw Rw' F2 U2 Rw2 Fw R2
51. 1:09.71[3flip+w] B2 R2 D2 F R L' D R' D F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' B' L2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B' Rw2 U' F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' R Uw2 D' Rw U2 Rw2 Fw R' D' Rw' B' Uw B2
52. 58.84[oll+adj] L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R B' R F L' U2 B2 D2 U F Uw2 Fw2 U F L2 F2 Uw2 D Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 F2 Rw' Uw2 D' B2 Rw' F' R2 Uw R' B' F Rw
53. 50.40 F D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 R' D F U' F L' B F U' Fw2 R' D Fw2 U2 L' F2 Rw2 D R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw L2 D L D' F Uw' B' L' Fw R' L2 Fw'
54. 56.99 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D R2 L' U F2 R' F R' B' L2 B2 U' Uw2 Fw2 L2 U Fw2 B' Rw2 U B2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw U' R D2 B' D2 Fw F Uw Fw Uw' L' F
55. 54.32[oll] R2 B2 R2 D U' F2 D R2 F2 U F' L2 F' U L2 U2 B U' L U' Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 F B' Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 L2 B Rw2 Uw' D' L F L Fw Uw F U' Rw D' Rw F
56. 1:00.25[3flip+w] R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R D F' D L' B' F' R U F2 Uw2 L Fw2 F' Uw2 B L2 Fw2 U2 D2 F D' R2 Uw F Rw2 D' Fw' L2 U2 Rw Uw' F Uw U'
57. 56.38[ls3flip] U' R2 U L2 U L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R' D' F' U' L R F2 U B' D2 Rw2 U L2 R' D Fw2 R' Uw2 D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw R' F' Rw2 Fw' L Uw' F' L B Uw' F2 Rw2
58. 54.86[w] L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 R F2 U2 R F D2 B2 D2 R U' Fw2 R B2 R Uw2 L F Uw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L Uw' L2 F' L' U' F' U' Rw Fw D Fw' D2 Fw' L'
59. 58.16 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' U' F' L' U' L' B' L' F2 U L' Fw2 L R' Fw2 U' R Fw2 R' U2 Rw2 F2 R U' Fw L' B R2 L' Rw' F2 Uw' Fw' R' F' L
60. 57.76[oll] L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 L' F2 U R D2 F U2 L D' R' Rw2 D L2 Uw2 U R2 B' Rw2 U' R2 B U Fw2 Rw B2 L' D' F' L Fw' R Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw2
61. 56.12 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L B F L' D' L D L2 D2 F Rw2 D Fw2 L2 U' F D Fw2 D' B2 Rw2 F Rw U' R2 D U2 Uw' Fw D2 Rw' D' F2 Rw' D'
62. 1:01.08[adj] U F2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2 B L' D' U2 F D2 U' L2 D Rw2 Uw2 F U2 Fw2 R' Uw2 U2 R2 B R F' Uw L2 D L' U' Fw' F D2 B2 Uw F' Rw2
63. 56.36[adj] L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D L D2 F D L D' U' L R2 U' Rw2 D' L2 B2 U2 Rw2 D L R2 Uw2 L F L Fw2 U Fw' L Rw Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw Fw2 D'
64. 1:01.13[pll] B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D F2 D R D' F' U F2 U B F D B2 Rw2 B' U2 Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 D R2 D2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 L' F Rw' L2 R D2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw Uw Fw Rw
65. 54.07 F D2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D F' U' F L' R2 B' Rw2 U' B D2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 B' U F2 D2 B' R2 Rw B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw Fw' R' D2 Fw
66. 52.45[3flip] F' B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' L B L D2 R' B2 F' U L2 Fw2 Uw2 U B' Rw2 Fw2 F D Fw2 D' L2 D' Rw' U' L D R' F' Fw Rw' B' Rw' R' Fw Uw
67. 55.88 F R2 D2 B R2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 R' B' U B D' F' R' D' U' R Fw2 D' B' Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U F2 Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 Rw' F U Rw2 F' Rw' Uw B' Uw2 B2
68. 54.88 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L F L' D' B' D2 R' U' B2 D' U2 Fw2 U2 R Fw2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 Fw' B' D' R B' Uw Fw Uw2 R Uw2 R U2
69. 56.28[adj] F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 L B' U' F' L R U2 R U' F2 Rw2 D' R L' Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D' F2 Fw' Rw2 D' R' L' D' Fw' Uw' Fw Rw2 B Rw Fw2 F'
70. 1:07.20[oll] R' D2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L D' B F D F' L F U Rw2 U F2 Uw2 U' R Fw2 U2 F2 L' U2 Fw L D' B' Rw2 F' Uw B' D2 F L' Fw'
71. 1:00.08[oll+opp] D B2 R' D2 R F2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F R B2 U F' D' B' L' R2 Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 L B L2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 L Uw L2 U2 F2 Uw U' Rw' Uw Fw2 F Uw2 D' R'
72. 57.39[oll] B' F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D F' R D2 F L B' R' F' Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 D2 L U Fw2 D' L' Fw2 D' Fw' Uw2 U' L' Fw U' L2 B2 Rw Uw Rw' F'
73. 54.21 F D F R D' B U' F2 L' F R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 B2 Fw2 U R' Fw2 R' D U2 R2 Fw2 U' R2 F2 D Fw' L D R' B' Rw Uw Rw2 F2 R Uw2 R2
74. 1:05.01[w] B R2 F2 D2 B R2 F L2 U2 F' U' L R D' B' R' F D U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 U R' L2 Fw U' B D2 U' L2 Uw' Fw' L Fw' Rw D2 Fw'
75. 1:12.67[w] D2 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 D2 B2 F' D' R U2 F U2 L' D2 U2 R Uw2 B Rw2 F' U F Uw2 Rw2 U F2 U Rw' F' D2 R2 B' Fw' Uw' F2 Rw F2 Uw2 F' Uw'
76. 1:06.45[opp] B2 D2 R B2 D2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 B' R2 F D R' D2 F R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D B' F' Uw2 U' B2 L2 D' Rw U Fw2 B2 L2 F Uw R' Uw2 Rw U' Rw' Fw'
77. 1:05.77[pll] L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F D2 L' B' D' B' L' B L2 R D B Uw2 F R Uw2 Rw2 B2 F L F D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 R B' U2 F Rw' U Fw' B Rw' R2 Fw2
78. 53.95 B2 R' F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' D B' F' U L' B2 D R2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F' U' Fw2 Uw2 D' F D2 L2 B U L2 Rw' D2 R F Uw' F Rw L Fw' L' U2 Rw'
79. 1:01.71 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' F' D2 R U' B' R' F' U2 R' U' Rw2 U' B Rw2 Uw2 D B U B2 Uw2 B U2 F2 Rw R' U F2 D2 Fw U R' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw U'
80. 53.74 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B' L' R2 U B U' R B' F Uw2 Rw2 F' D Rw2 D' F' L2 Uw2 D F2 Rw F2 U2 B Rw2 B2 R' Fw' Rw U D' B Uw
81. 1:01.34[3flip] B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 B U F U' R' B D U' F' L Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' B U2 Rw' L' Fw2 Rw' R2 B' Rw' Uw F Uw2 R U2 F
82. 1:04.96[oll] R2 F L2 B R2 F L2 B' F' U2 R' F U' L U R F' L2 R' Fw2 D2 Rw2 F' L B F' L2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw2 D2 B2 Uw L' Rw' Uw B' R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2
83. 59.45[lsflip+adj] L U2 B' U' D' F2 D F R U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L D2 L' D2 R2 D' Rw2 D2 F' U' F' Rw2 B L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 D' F2 Rw F' U2 Rw2 B Fw L' B' Uw D2 Rw2 B2
84. 54.02[opp] L D2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 F L D' B2 F D2 L' B2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U' F' B' Rw2 D' F U' R2 D2 Rw U B R2 Fw2 L' Uw' R2 U2 Fw' Uw U
85. 1:03.56[pll] B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D L R U Uw2 B' R F L' Fw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F R' B' R' Uw' Rw2 L F Rw2 B2 Rw' F2 Uw L2 U2 Fw2 Uw'
86. 57.06 B2 R D2 L' U2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 R D' U' L' F L B' R' D2 F U' Rw2 B' Rw2 B' U Fw2 U' B2 U B' Uw2 U' B' Rw' U' D R' U' Fw' R2 Uw' Fw' F2 L' R
87. 1:05.89[opp] U L2 R D2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' R' F2 R' U' L D' B U' Uw2 L D Rw2 U R2 U L Fw2 B2 L' U' Rw2 Fw B U' R F2 B2 Uw R' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U2 Fw'
88. 57.97+[oll] L F2 L B2 R' F2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L' F' D' B' R B Rw2 B' L Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 Fw2 D2 L2 F' L' Uw' F D L Uw B' L Uw' U Rw' Fw Rw' D2
89. 56.18[diagcorners] U2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 L B U F2 R2 U2 B' F2 R F' Rw2 Fw2 L F' U2 F Rw2 B R D2 F' R Uw' Fw2 B' U D2 R Uw R' Rw Fw B2 R Fw
90. 56.93[adj] R D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R' B U' L2 U F U' R2 U2 Rw2 F Uw2 F' D Rw2 U L2 Uw2 F U L2 U2 Rw' U2 B Rw' Fw2 D2 L2 Uw F2 Uw2 R' Fw R
91. 48.44 B2 U L2 F2 D' U' B2 U' R2 B2 U B' U2 L2 B' U' R' F2 L' F' U2 Uw2 F' R B2 Uw2 R Fw2 R B L2 F' D F Uw' D' Rw2 Uw' R' Rw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' L' Fw' L2
92. 1:02.47[3flip+adj] B' D F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R D F R B F L' D L2 Uw2 Rw2 U B L2 B Rw2 D L2 F U2 D' F2 Rw' Fw2 R F2 R2 Uw B' Uw2 Rw U2 F' R'
93. 1:02.36[oll+adj] D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 D B' U2 B' U2 L' R Rw2 U' B2 Rw2 D F' Uw2 D' U' Rw2 L U2 Rw L Uw2 Rw F2 U' Uw F R2 Fw Rw'
94. 1:01.12[pll] L2 F2 D2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D' F D2 R2 D L2 D' Rw2 B L2 R' Uw2 D2 L U2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' Uw' L2 F D' Rw2 D Fw F' L' Uw' Rw2 R' D2
95. 55.65 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 U B2 L U2 L2 D' B' D F R2 U2 Uw2 L B R Uw2 U2 B Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B2 Uw B' R Uw B2 L' Rw B U Fw Rw Uw U'
96. 58.04[oll+w] R2 U F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 F D F D' L R2 U2 F2 R' U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' Fw2 F2 R2 B' D2 Rw2 B' U' L' Uw F2 U Rw' D' Rw' Fw D2 Rw' B
97. 53.67[oll] F2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 L' B' D' L U' R U2 B' L2 U Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 R D Rw2 F2 U' Rw2 L' U' L2 Fw' D' B R Fw' B2 Uw' Rw Uw' U R Uw Fw2
98. 58.97[adj] F' L D R2 U' R F' R L' B R2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 Uw2 B U2 Fw2 F' Rw2 B' R U2 F2 R B2 Uw Rw2 R L2 D2 F2 U' Fw D Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw' Fw2
99. 58.19[opp] U' R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 R' U' R2 U' F' L2 F2 D B2 L' Fw2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 D B L2 D U' Fw2 D Rw' B' Rw2 U L' Fw' R F2 Rw' B L Uw2
100. 54.67 U D' L' F B U' D F' B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' Rw2 D B2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 U' L2 D Fw R D Fw2 L' B2 D F' Rw' U2 D Rw Uw

In case anyone cares about how I annotate the solves:
oll = OLL parity
3flip = [B' R': OLL parity]
pll/diagcorners = PLL parity done during PLL (not counting EPLL)
opp/adj/w/o = PLL parity done during EPLL
combinedparity = checking for PLL parity before doing OLL parity
lsflip/ls3flip = OLL parity during last slot


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-27
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 7.17
worst: 12.85

mean of 3
current: 8.99 (σ = 1.66)
best: 8.55 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 5
current: 9.52 (σ = 0.67)
best: 8.89 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 12
current: 10.29 (σ = 0.95)
best: 9.42 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 50
current: 10.12 (σ = 0.99)
best: 10.12 (σ = 0.99)

Average: 10.12 (σ = 0.99)
Mean: 10.12

Time List:
1. 10.74 L' B' U' F2 R U' R2 D2 L D' F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F 
2. 9.07 R F R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 L U B D B2 L' D2 L' B 
3. 9.27 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' U B2 U' L' R' F' D 
4. 9.35 U F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 R' U2 L' D2 L' U B' D' R2 U 
5. 10.38 U R U' D F R U' R' D2 R F2 U2 L U2 R F2 D2 R2 B 
6. 9.96 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F' L' B D' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 
7. 9.80 D U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B R B U2 B R2 D U L' D' 
8. 12.17 R D2 F' L2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U B' L B' U L2 R' D' U2 
9. 12.85 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' R D2 L' B2 D2 B F D L2 
10. 9.97 R' B2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R D' B F2 R' F R D2 L' U' L 
11. 8.21 F2 U R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 F D F2 R' U2 R U R F L 
12. 7.47 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 B' U2 L F' R2 D' U' 
13. 10.90 U L U2 B' R2 F U B2 L' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F 
14. 8.56 R2 B D2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F2 D U2 B2 L' D R' U' R' B R 
15. 9.90 F R B2 R D2 F U F' R F' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 B' U2 
16. 8.91 L' D B R2 D' R L2 D' L F2 B2 R2 D' R2 U F2 B2 U R2 U 
17. 9.79 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U B' L R U F R2 U2 F D2 L 
18. 11.55 R' U' D' F R B2 D2 F L F U' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 
19. 8.81 R B2 F2 U F2 D R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B R' B' F' D L B2 U' 
20. 10.06 F' R' D2 B2 U2 L U' F B L' F2 R L2 B2 R' U2 L 
21. 10.46 D' L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 D B' L R F L2 R D' R D2 B2 
22. 8.51 F B2 L U2 R' U2 R B2 R F2 R B R2 D F D B2 D2 F2 
23. 9.88 U' B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' B F' R' D2 R' U F' R2 D2 
24. 10.39 L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U L' F' L' U' B' D B F' D' F 
25. 12.01 U' R' D2 L2 D L D2 F L2 B' D F2 L2 U' F2 U' D' F2 R2 
26. 9.66 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U F' D' B2 L R2 F2 R2 B R' U' 
27. 9.03 D' B' U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 U' L' R' D' L F2 U2 L2 
28. 9.43 B D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L' U2 F D2 U2 R' F' D2 U2 
29. 11.90 U B2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 L' F2 R D2 R U' L F2 R' B' R' 
30. 9.54 R D2 F' D B2 L B2 D2 L U B D2 F L2 U2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F 
31. 11.78 U L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D F' D2 B2 L2 B2 R B' D L B2 
32. 12.56 F' R F' B2 R' B U D B' R L2 U' L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D L2 F2 
33. 9.17 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R' D R B R D U' F R F2 
34. 9.66 L D' L' F2 D' F D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R 
35. 11.63 L D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 B' U B L B D B D F 
36. 9.58 D' U2 R D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 R B' L2 F2 D' B R U2 F 
37. 10.51 R' U2 R B L B' U F' R' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 
38. 10.15 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R' U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D R U2 B' 
39. 11.67 B R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 L F D' B' F D U R2 B L' 
40. 12.05 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 D F2 B L R' D R B L2 U' B U' 
41. 10.63 L R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D F2 U F2 R F' L' D F L2 R' B L' 
42. 9.94 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' F' U B' D2 U' B D2 R F U 
43. 11.97 R2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F U F2 L' B U L' R D2 
44. 9.76 B2 F2 D' R2 D U L2 R2 U L' F' D' R' B2 D L2 B2 L' 
45. 9.89 R U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B D' R2 B2 F' R' D F D 
46. 8.93 D B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' L2 R D R U' L D' L' B' U 
47. 10.25 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 F' R F' R' B' F L' U2 F U 
48. 7.17 U2 B' R2 D R2 F2 U' L' U D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L' 
49. 10.43 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L F2 R B F2 D2 L B L2 
50. 9.35 U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 U' R D' B' F R' F R2 B' F

Noteworthy things:
All time 2nd best ao50
2 sevens, and both were sub-7.5
9.42 ao12
8.89 ao5

Time distribution:
7: 2
8: 6
9: 20
10: 11
11: 6
12: 5

sub 10: 28 
sup 10: 22


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 27, 2017)

2x2 is fun too
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-27
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 0.95
worst: 7.47

mean of 3
current: 2.17 (σ = 0.45)
best: 1.94 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 5
current: 2.45 (σ = 0.06)
best: 2.31 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 12
current: 2.63 (σ = 0.50)
best: 2.55 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 50
current: 2.78 (σ = 0.55)
best: 2.78 (σ = 0.55)

Average: 2.78 (σ = 0.55)
Mean: 2.87

Time List:
1. 3.03 R U' F' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R' 
2. 1.63 U2 F R F U2 R' U' R' U' 
3. 2.79 R U2 F R' F R' U F U' 
4. 2.73 U F' R2 U2 F U' R U R' 
5. 2.42 F R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' R' 
6. 4.37 F U2 F' R F2 U' F R F R' 
7. 2.42 F2 R2 F U2 F' R U2 F U 
8. 3.84 U' F2 R2 U' R U' F2 U2 R 
9. 2.55 U' R2 F U2 F U F2 R' U2 
10. 3.19 F' U2 R' F R U' F' U R 
11. 3.31 U2 R' F R' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
12. 1.66 U' F R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R2 U' 
13. 3.49 U R' F R2 F2 U2 R' F' R U' 
14. 3.49 R U2 F2 R F' U F' R' U' 
15. 3.15 R' F U2 F R2 U R F U' 
16. 1.64 F2 R' U R F2 U R U' F' 
17. 2.24 R2 F U R2 F2 U R' U' R2 
18. 1.93 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' R' F R2 
19. 3.27 R2 F R F2 R U2 R F U' 
20. 2.75 R2 U2 F2 U R U2 R2 U' F' U' 
21. 2.21 R U' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F' R' 
22. 3.02 R F' U R2 F2 R' U' R F' R2 
23. 2.42 R F2 R' U2 F U R' F R2 
24. 2.84 F R' F2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' 
25. 2.78 U R U2 R F U2 R' U' R' U2 
26. 2.08 R2 F U F2 U' R' U F' U' 
27. 3.37 R' F U2 F R2 F R F2 U' 
28. 2.69 F2 R' U2 R F R' U2 F2 U2 
29. 2.16 F R2 F R F2 R' U F2 U2 
30. 7.47 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U 
31. 3.38 F R2 F2 R' U R2 U' R U 
32. 2.95 R2 U F R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' 
33. 4.02 R U2 R2 F R' F' R F2 R' 
34. 2.46 R' F2 U R' F2 U R U R 
35. 3.26 R U2 F2 U' F R2 U R' U' 
36. 3.25 R2 F R F2 U2 R F' R2 U2 R' 
37. 2.76 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' F' U' 
38. 1.91 F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' R' 
39. 3.04 U' R' F2 R' F' R2 F U2 R' 
40. 2.83 U R2 U2 F' R' F' R' U2 R' 
41. 2.40 R F' U F' U F U' R U2 
42. 5.31 F' U R2 F2 U R2 F R2 U' 
43. 2.51 R F' U R' U2 R U F U 
44. 0.95 R U R' F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
45. 3.54 R2 F' U R' U2 F' R F R2 
46. 2.49 F' U' F U' R F' U' R' U' 
47. 2.92 U' F' U F U2 R' F2 R2 U2 
48. 2.38 U R2 F R U2 F' U F' R' 
49. 2.47 F2 R2 F' U' R F2 U2 R' F 
50. 1.64 R2 U R F R' U' R' F2 U'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

asacuber said:


> woh
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-23
> single: 15.26
> ...


Do you practice clock?


----------



## WaffleCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

PB AO5-23.70


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 28, 2017)

finish learning juan pablos's megaminx 4LLL algs!!

now off to full OLL/PLL...jk xD


----------



## asacuber (Jun 28, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Do you practice clock?



Got one 2 weeks ago. I average 19-21


----------



## Malkom (Jun 28, 2017)

Megaminx PB Ao12, beats my previous with almost half a second. Concave XMG masterrace

avg of 12: 57.39

Time List:
59.25, 58.24, (1:01.47), (51.40), 54.17, 55.41, 59.44, 1:00.04, 56.90, 51.98, 58.88, 59.52


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 28, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Got one 2 weeks ago. I average 19-21


I approve, feel free to pm me for tips anytime


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 28, 2017)

1:34.46 Megaminx PB single!

Edit: 1:26.64 PB single wtf. CP skip.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> And bingo was his name oh


I very deliberately _did not_ say that. XD


----------



## Malkom (Jun 28, 2017)

Tried to turn stupidly fast for the lulz, accidentally broke all my PBs

single: 48.77
Mo3: 53.66
Ao5: 53.50
Ao12: 56.58
Ao50: 58.27



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
avg of 50: 58.27

Time List:
1:00.29, 59.25, 58.24, 1:01.47, (51.40), 54.17, 55.41, 59.44, 1:00.04, 56.90, 51.98, 58.88, 59.52, 1:01.44, 1:00.70, 1:00.30, 1:02.79, 57.04, 58.37, 1:03.73, 54.93, 59.67, 1:00.57, 59.87, 54.81, 52.04, 58.97, 59.50, (1:08.06), 58.00, 1:04.64, 1:03.60, 53.50, 57.89, 1:01.90, 58.84, 1:02.29, 54.60, 56.63, 54.03, 55.67, (1:08.10), (51.17), 57.13, 1:04.24, (48.77), 52.24, (1:06.37), 55.48, 52.78



Did all of this with a PS4 controller on the back of my neck while listening to "Running in the 90s" on repeat... Weirdest cubing moment I've had so far


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 28, 2017)

megaminx worlds prep:

45.38 avg50 PB (subER)
46.02 avg100 PB


----------



## Malkom (Jun 28, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> megaminx worlds prep:
> 
> 45.38 avg50 PB (subER)
> 46.02 avg100 PB


Worlds will be really interesting


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 28, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Worlds will be really interesting


especially with Oscar and Feliks getting times like this at comps lately.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
solves/total: 50/50
...
avg of 12
current: 9.81 (σ = 0.48)
*best: 9.06 (σ = 0.90) //wtf
*
avg of 50
current: 9.91 (σ = 0.74)
*best: 9.91 (σ = 0.74) *launches fireworks**

Average: 9.91 (σ = 0.74)
Mean: 9.95

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 10.28 D' F L U F' B' U' B2 L B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2
2. 9.80 R2 B2 L' U' R D2 L B' D R2 U2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2
3. 10.90 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' R B U' L' D B L2 U2
4. 9.80 F2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B D' R2 B' U2 B U L' B' D' F
5. 9.01 B' U L U R' F L2 B' D' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2
6. 9.90 B2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' U' L2 R2 F U B' D R
7. 9.87 D' U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' U2 B U' R D2 U2 R F2
8. 9.82 B' D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L' D' R' U2 F D2 R' F2 D F2
9. 10.86 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' U R2 F' L' R U' B R' B'
10. 9.72 B D' B2 U L B' D' F' R U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2
11. 8.83 R' F D L B2 R' F2 R D2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D'
*12. 7.97 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 D R' F' D' L2 D L2 U B' L F'
13. 10.96 U2 R' F L2 D2 R' L F D R' F2 U' F2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 U' B2
14. 9.41 R2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B U2 B2 L' D' L2 D2 B L F D' R2
15. 7.83 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U L' D B R D F U' B' F' U2
16. 9.80 U' L2 F L2 B' L D' R B D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L' U2
17. 8.72 R' L2 U2 F U2 B U2 F2 D2 B D2 F' L' D' R' B' L' D2 F R2
18. 8.64 B' L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B L2 D' B D L U' F
19. 9.31 L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' D2 U L' D' R' B D' F2
20. 12.71 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L U' R' F2 R' U' L2 U' F
21. 7.89 D2 B L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F L B2 U' R2 U' B R2 D F' D2
22. 9.19 L U2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' R' F U2 B' R D U' F'
23. 8.69 B D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 L D F' U2 R' F2 U' L D' U*
24. 10.56 U2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B U L F' U' R2 F' L' F
25. 11.71 R B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 F' D B' U R' B L F2 D'
26. 11.30 L D2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' B L'
27. 11.05 B' U2 F R2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D2 R F L2 B R2 B
28. 11.01 U' R D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 R' D' F' D U2 R U F2 L
29. 10.40 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 R' F2 U B' F' R' F' R2 B U
30. 10.72 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 F R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L' U F' L2 U L' F2 D' F R'
31. 13.14+ B2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R B2 R' F L U' B2 L2 D2 F
32. 10.72 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L' B2 D B' D2 U' F L' D' R2
33. 8.86 U2 L D F2 L' F' R' L' B' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 L2 U'
34. 10.16 L' B2 D' U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F U L R' B' U' B2 L B2
35. 8.95 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R D2 U' F L U B' L' D' F
36. 10.04 F R F2 D2 R F' U L2 F' L' U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 B2 L'
37. 10.47 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 D B2 R2 B L' F' U' F R' F2 L2 D U2
38. 10.27 F L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 R2 U L F2 L U2 L2 D' L B2
39. 9.48 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D' F2 B L U' F' R' F2 R' D B' L'
40. 10.09 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' D L' B' R2 B U' B' D' F2
41. 9.02 D F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' F' L2 B R2 U2 L B' L2 D2
42. 10.00 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F' U2 R U F2 R2 D2 U F2 L'
43. 9.67 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 B U' B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F R' D'
44. 9.54 R' D2 F2 R' D2 L B2 L2 R2 B R F U2 B2 U' L2 F D F'
45. 9.73 L' F' D2 U2 B D2 R2 B D2 R2 B' F L D2 F' L B D' U' B' F'
46. 9.04 D L' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 U' L F' D' B' R' F R'
47. 10.57 B' D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 F' R B R2 U' B' R
48. 10.50 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F U2 F R2 B' F' D R' U2 F' D B2 F' L' R
49. 9.43 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 L B2 R' D R' D F L2 R2 U2 F' D2
50. 10.78 U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B' F' D' L' D U' B U2 L2 R'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 28, 2017)

Never had this happen before 
4.31
UR3- DR1- DL2+ UL1+ U5+ R5- D2- L5+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL2- DR


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 28, 2017)

1.699 Ao1000


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 28, 2017)

**** ya
Valk M is so good 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
avg of 12: 7.54

Time List:
1. 7.22 R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 B D2 L U R D' F2 R' B U2 
2. 8.25 R F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 D2 L U L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U 
3. 7.46 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F' D' L' U L B' L U2 R' F 
4. (10.70) R F2 B' D F D L B' R' L' F2 B2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U' D2 
5. 7.29 F2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R D B' L' D2 F L2 R B D R 
6. (5.86) B2 L' B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 D2 B L2 F' U2 B' L F' 
7. 8.87 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R B2 L F2 R' U2 D' B' L U L2 U L R' U 
8. 8.04 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 L D' L2 D L U B F2 L2 
9. 8.12 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R F' L2 U B' D F' D R' U 
10. 6.65 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R B' L F' L' D' R' 
11. 5.92 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D F' R D' U' B2 R' B U2 L B' 
12. 7.55 R F' D' L2 F2 U2 D2 F' R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 L


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 28, 2017)

First Sub-6 avg in forever. New method paying off.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
avg of 5: 5.81

Time List:
1. (7.00) UR3- DR5+ DL0+ UL3+ U0+ R3+ D5+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R2+ D2+ L0+ ALL4+ DR 
2. 5.65 UR5- DR1+ DL3+ UL3+ U0+ R1+ D4- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R1- D6+ L1+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
3. 5.99 UR1- DR6+ DL4- UL4- U3+ R4- D5- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R5+ D1- L0+ ALL4- DR UL 
4. 5.80 UR4+ DR3+ DL2- UL2- U5+ R4+ D5- L2+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R5- D4- L4- ALL3- UR DL 
5. (4.95) UR4+ DR5+ DL4+ UL1+ U2- R3- D1- L5- ALL1- y2 U4- R2+ D4+ L0+ ALL3- DR UL


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 29, 2017)

wat
old pb was 1:59

1:42.81 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'


----------



## Torch (Jun 29, 2017)

3x3 PBs:
9.76 ao12
10.43 ao50 
10.60 ao100

These are only PBs by about 0.1, but it feels good to get some nice 3x3 times.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 29, 2017)

yay

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
avg of 12: 9.03

Time List:
1. 9.55 B2 R2 B' U' L' F U2 L2 F U2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 
2. 9.80 R B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 R D' R' D2 
3. 7.61 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F L B' F' L2 U' L' U2 
4. 7.94 D2 U2 L D2 F2 R B2 F2 L2 B' F' R' B' U B' L2 U' F2 
5. (11.07) F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 R B2 D' B U' B F D' B D U R' 
6. 10.16 R2 D L2 D L' D' R2 B' R L2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B 
7. 7.91 F U2 L2 B R2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 U L B2 L2 D' F' R D U L 
8. 10.05 R B2 R2 F L D R' B2 L' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B' U 
9. (7.32) L' R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D' B' L R2 F' D U2 F' L2 R 
10. 8.21 F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D L' R U R' B D 
11. 9.21 L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 U L D2 L F' D B F2 L F2 
12. 9.81 R2 D F2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 L R' U' L R2 D


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Absolutely no clue what I did. I was talking and wasn't paying attention. 

5.09 F D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 L2 D2 U R' U' F2 L F2 L B U


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 29, 2017)

Finally finished a 3x3 average, and I'd say it paid off;
9.18 and 9.98 Singles, 11.37 Ao5, 12.25 Ao12, 12.98 Ao100



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Singles:*
1. 9.98 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 R B2 L' U' B D F' L D2 F L2 D' F'
2. 9.18 L2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 B L B' U B2 R' D2 B L U2 F'
*Average of 5:* 11.37
1. (15.55) B2 L' U D L F R L' B R F' L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2
2. 11.30 B' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B D' F' L2 B L R U' L F U
3. (9.18) L2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 B L B' U B2 R' D2 B L U2 F'
4. 11.49 L' B D2 F R2 U2 F2 R D F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2
5. 11.31 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F L2 D' L' R2 D' U2 R B' U' B D
*Average of 12:* 12.25
1. 11.31 U D L D2 L2 B' R B U' F L' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 D2
2. 13.11 B2 D B2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L B D' L' B L' B R' F2 L'
3. 12.56 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U F2 R2 B U2 B F2 U L D2 B2 L' D'
4. 12.93 R' L' U' D2 F2 B D F2 R' F B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D'
5. (14.54) L' B2 R D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 D2 R U B' R2 F L R D U' R' U2
6. (11.12) D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U F L2 B' R' F' D2 B'
7. 11.38 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F D' F2 D' R F' R2 F' L F2
8. 12.34 U2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 F2 R' F U' B F' U' F' R B' R' D
9. 11.78 R2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R F2 R' F L R D' B2 L2 R2
10. 13.36 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U L' U B R' B2 U' R' F2 R D
11. 12.27 B R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 F R2 F' U2 L' D' U2
12. 11.49 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 R' U2 B' L' U R' B' D2 F2 U2
*Average of 100:* 12.98
1. 12.88 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D F U' L' B' D' B2 L2 D2 F' D
2. 13.90 D2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R U' B U2 F' R U' B2 U' F' U2
3. 13.86 B2 R2 U B U2 F2 R' D' F' R L' F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L D2
4. 15.59 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L' B2 D' B U' F' L F2 R2
5. 12.94 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 U L' F2 L2 R' U L' B' R D F
6. 11.33 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 B2 R' B F U2 L2 R D2 F D F
7. 14.21 B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B F L2 U2 F2 L' F U' L R B2 L2 D' F' U
8. 14.24 U2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 F L2 F' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L' F D R2 U F' R
9. 12.11 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 B2 D B' U' F D' L' D' R' D B' D2
10. 13.23 R F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L B2 D' F2 R' D2 L F L U' F'
11. 13.14 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' B F' R' B' L' D' U2 F'
12. 12.80 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 F' R' B2 D B' D2 L' U B D' F2
13. 13.59 L2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' D' B' U2 L' R2 F D' U
14. 13.38 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D U' R2 F2 U2 B R2 U L' B F' R' U L' D2
15. 12.48 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L' R B D2 U R' B U2 F2 L B R2
16. 12.08 D R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D B2 F L B2 L2 R' U' R2
17. 12.11 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D L2 U' R' U' R2 D2 R F D2 B2 R'
18. 12.29 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L' U' B2 D' R B L2 R2 B2
19. 16.05 R2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 R' D2 L' F' U' L R'
20. 13.47 U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 U B' D U' B' R F2 D' U' L2
21. 13.95 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R F L R U' B U2 F D' F L'
22. (10.43) B' F' D2 F' U2 B U2 L2 R2 U' B F2 R2 B2 R F L U2
23. 12.48 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U' R2 F2 R' F R2 B2 D2 R' B F' R2 D
24. (9.98) R2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 R B2 L' U' B D F' L D2 F L2 D' F'
25. 15.89 U2 L' U B' U F D' R' F U' L' U2 L U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' F2 D2
26. 11.26 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 R' D B' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' L2
27. (16.72) U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 U L B F D' R2 U' R' B D'
28. 14.43 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 B' L' F2 D2 B2 U B R2 U2 B'
29. 13.54 D' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D F' U F R F U' F2 D2 L' B'
30. 11.31 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 B' R' F2 R2 B' D2 L R2
31. 10.56 L2 F D2 B L2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F U' B' D2 F L' D' B2 R' D' L'
32. 13.38 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 U2 R' U F L2 D' B D L2 B' U
33. 15.55 B2 L' U D L F R L' B R F' L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2
34. 11.30 B' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B D' F' L2 B L R U' L F U
35. (9.18) L2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 B L B' U B2 R' D2 B L U2 F'
36. 11.49 L' B D2 F R2 U2 F2 R D F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U2
37. 11.31 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F L2 D' L' R2 D' U2 R B' U' B D'
38. (19.59) B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D U2 L2 R' D L R2 B F2 L' F2 D2 R2
39. 15.52 B2 U L2 R2 F2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 R' U2 R' B' L2 D U2 L' R D2
40. 14.18 L D' L2 F R' F U B' D' B D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 L2 U F2 D2
41. 12.28 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U' L' D B R U B R2 F' R U' F'
42. 13.44 L2 R2 F L2 B' F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L' F2 D' F' U R2 U L' F' D
43. 14.53 D2 B L' F R2 B' U L2 U B2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F U2
44. 12.64 F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R U L' R D' F2 L2 U2 B'
45. (16.37) U' F' R2 L' F L F R B U2 L2 D L2 U F2 D F2 D F2
46. 14.91+ U2 D R2 L U D' L2 B' D' L2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2
47. 11.31 U D L D2 L2 B' R B U' F L' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 D2
48. 13.11 B2 D B2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L B D' L' B L' B R' F2 L'
49. 12.56 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U F2 R2 B U2 B F2 U L D2 B2 L' D'
50. 12.93 R' L' U' D2 F2 B D F2 R' F B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D'
51. 14.54 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 D2 R U B' R2 F L R D U' R' U2
52. 11.12 D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U F L2 B' R' F' D2 B'
53. 11.38 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F D' F2 D' R F' R2 F' L F2
54. 12.34 U2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 F2 R' F U' B F' U' F' R B' R' D
55. 11.78 R2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R F2 R' F L R D' B2 L2 R2
56. 13.36 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U L' U B R' B2 U' R' F2 R D
57. 12.27 B R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 F R2 F' U2 L' D' U2
58. 11.49 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 R' U2 B' L' U R' B' D2 F2 U2
59. 12.80 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' F U' L' R' D2 U F' D2 L2 U'
60. 14.64 D L U' F B2 D F2 B' D2 R' F U2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2
61. 14.91 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' U L2 B2 U2 L R2 F2 D L' F D2 R D L2
62. 10.82 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U B L D2 R U B' U B' L'
63. 13.94 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' R' D2 R2 B2 R' D' B D B'
64. 11.11 R' B2 L' U2 F' U' L2 D' F R' F' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 B2
65. 12.98 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 U' R2 B F D' U2 F' L' D2 F' L2 F2
66. 14.85 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' L B' D' L2 D2 L' F L
67. 11.62 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R B' F2 R' D U R B2 D' B2
68. 13.60 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' F' D B2 F2 L B2 U' B F L D2
69. 12.86 R2 F B2 R U R2 L' B L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U
70. (23.25) B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U L' B L' U2 B L' B' F L2
71. 12.35 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' R B' D2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 B U'
72. 15.36 L F' R' U' D2 F L B2 D' L' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B2 L'
73. 11.62 U2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' R B L U R' B' L' R' U' F
74. 14.79 D2 F L2 U2 F L2 B D2 R2 F' R2 D L' R' F' U' R F' D' B2 U'
75. 13.42 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' R' D' F2 D' L B2
76. 14.15 L F' B' U D' F R B' L' B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2
77. 11.97 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B U L' R' B' R' U2 R F L' U' B2
78. 12.54 R2 D R2 U F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B' L U L R' U2 B' L' D U'
79. (10.35) D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' D' B U2 B F' U2 L U2 R
80. 13.74 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B D' B2 F' R D' F R' B2 R
81. 11.15 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 R2 F' R F2 L2 D' U2 B' F' R2 D B'
82. 14.18 D2 R B2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 B' U B2 F L R' B2 R' U' F
83. 13.76 R F D B' D2 B2 R' B' U L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F D2 F2 B L2 B2
84. 11.76 U L' U F' U' D F2 R L2 D' F' U2 B U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 U2
85. 12.69 U2 R U2 R2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R' U' L' F L2 F U' F U' B' U2
86. 11.11 F2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L' F2 R B2 R U' R D' F L B2 D' U2 R' U
87. 10.91 L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U F' D L F2 L' U B U' L
88. 13.87 B L2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' B' L' B' U F2 D' B' L2 D
89. 14.08 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 L F' D U2 F U R' B' U2 F2
90. 13.70 U2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 R B2 F' R2 D' B D2 R' B D'
91. (17.57) R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 D B' R B' F L' U' L D L2 D2
92. 12.63 U2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F U2 F R2 U' L2 R2 D' R D F' U' L R2
93. (10.21) U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' R' F' L' F U' R' D' R F2 D'
94. 12.13 F D2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F D B2 F U' L R B2 U F' L
95. 13.46 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U R2 U' B2 L' B D2 B' U L2 U2 L' R'
96. 13.22 R D2 B2 R F' D' R' U2 B2 U B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' B' R2 F' L2
97. 10.47 L' D R' U R2 L' D R2 B' L' F' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U2 B' R2
98. 12.03 B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 D U F' D' R B R D2 L2 F D R' D
99. 13.15+ B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D U R2 F R U2 R2 D' B R F D2
100. 12.31 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 F' L' D' R' F2 R' D2 L' F U2



Edit: Also got a 48.80 4x4 Single, perty coo


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 29, 2017)

I feel like everyone is getting good solves and PBs in these last few days. Gonna have ta start a long session


----------



## asacuber (Jun 29, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I approve, feel free to pm me for tips anytime



Sure


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 29, 2017)

megaminx pb's:
best average of 5: 1:09.06 (σ = 3.45)
best average of 12: 1:12.34 (σ = 4.83)



Spoiler: times



1:11.30, *1:15.51, (1:03.43), 1:12.59, 1:08.89, 1:05.69,* 1:14.51, 1:07.36, (1:24.33), 1:22.15, 1:15.53, 1:09.83


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 29, 2017)

13.00 Ao100; aw man, I'm averaging low-13 to high 12 now 
Includes a 11.69 Ao5 and 12.14 Ao12, and a 9.70 Single which included a lefty J-Perm 



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



Neat Single: 9.70 B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' D' B' L2 B R2 B' U' L F 
Average of 5: 11.69
1. 11.12 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 D L' F U2 B F' U' F D' R' 
2. 12.08 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D L' R' D2 B D U2 L F' D2 R F 
3. 11.86 U B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L D' U L2 B' D2 R' D L' D2 
4. (13.44) U F2 B' U' B L2 U2 L B U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 L2 F2 
5. (10.46) B2 U2 B D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 U B2 R2 B R' U2 F U B F2 
Average of 12: 12.14
1. 12.10 F2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F' D2 F D2 F U L2 U2 R' B2 D F' U2 B2 D 
2. 12.16 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L' R' D B2 F U R2 U2 L D 
3. 13.22 B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' U R2 F U B U' L U R2 D 
4. 13.36 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R' F U2 F D' L' R D' B' U' 
5. (9.70) B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' D' B' L2 B R2 B' U' L F 
6. 12.03 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 B U F' D2 L' U2 R2 D' 
7. 13.02 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' R F' D' L D L2 D U B' F 
8. 11.12 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 D L' F U2 B F' U' F D' R' 
9. 12.08 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D L' R' D2 B D U2 L F' D2 R F 
10. 11.86 U B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L D' U L2 B' D2 R' D L' D2 
11. (13.44) U F2 B' U' B L2 U2 L B U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 L2 F2 
12. 10.46 B2 U2 B D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 U B2 R2 B R' U2 F U B F2
Average of 100: 13.00
1. 11.70 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 R' D2 R B' D' F' U B2 R' D' F2 L B2 
2. 12.38 U R' D2 R B L' U B' D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U 
3. 14.29 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F L2 F2 L2 R' D2 R D B2 F U' L' B' F2 
4. 12.88 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D' U' R' F' R' U2 L2 F' R2 F' U B' 
5. (16.34) B R2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F2 L' F2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 B' D R 
6. 10.77 B2 D' L2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 U F2 R' F' D2 U B U2 L2 D2 U2 R' 
7. 13.39 U R2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 F' L' D' R2 U' R B F L' U' 
8. 11.35 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F' L2 B' D2 R' F D' U B' F' 
9. 13.51 F2 U' B2 D2 B' U R D F' B2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R F2 L' D2 
10. (10.27) D' U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B U B R F' U2 R D2 L2 R 
11. 13.78 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' B L2 U R' F U R' U' 
12. 12.35 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R' U B' F R' U2 L D U' B' 
13. 14.88 R2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 R F' U B' U2 R2 D' B R B L2 
14. 14.02 U2 F R' L U B' U2 F U F L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D L2 
15. 12.78 B2 R B2 U2 L' U2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L' F' R B2 D' B' D L2 
16. 12.58 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U R' U R F' D2 B' U R' F2 D2 
17. (16.61) B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U R' F' L' D' B2 R2 F' U F U F 
18. 15.51 F2 L R' B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 U' L' R' F2 U' F L F' R F2 
19. 12.59 R' D2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L B D' R2 D2 R' D2 L B2 F R2 
20. 12.10 F2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F' D2 F D2 F U L2 U2 R' B2 D F' U2 B2 D 
21. 12.16 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L' R' D B2 F U R2 U2 L D 
22. 13.22 B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' U R2 F U B U' L U R2 D 
23. 13.36 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R' F U2 F D' L' R D' B' U' 
24. (9.70) B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' D' B' L2 B R2 B' U' L F 
25. 12.03 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 B U F' D2 L' U2 R2 D' 
26. 13.02 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' R F' D' L D L2 D U B' F 
27. 11.12 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 D L' F U2 B F' U' F D' R' 
28. 12.08 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D L' R' D2 B D U2 L F' D2 R F 
29. 11.86 U B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L D' U L2 B' D2 R' D L' D2 
30. 13.44 U F2 B' U' B L2 U2 L B U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 L2 F2 
31. (10.46) B2 U2 B D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 U B2 R2 B R' U2 F U B F2 
32. 13.84 L' F L B' D L2 U F2 D' R U2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 
33. 12.59 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F U2 F' U' B2 D F2 D2 L D R' B L' 
34. 13.22 R' F R2 U' F' U' B' U' R F2 R F2 D2 F2 L F2 L U2 D2 
35. (17.25) D2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F R2 F2 U2 L' U F' L2 R2 F D2 L B' R 
36. 12.85 U' R U' D' R' D2 F L U' R L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 B 
37. 15.07 R' F2 L' R2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 L' D' B F2 R' U' F U F L2 B 
38. 13.07 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F L2 D' L' U R D2 L D U2 F2 D2 B 
39. 11.90 D L D F' L2 U' R U' R2 B L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' 
40. 13.66 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F' U' R' B' R2 D2 R2 U' L' R' 
41. (10.48) R2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B' R' U2 R' F' D' L B R U 
42. 11.87 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U B U2 F D2 L F2 D' R' D' U L2 
43. 12.91 B2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D U2 B2 U' R U2 B' D2 F' 
44. 13.23 L R F2 D2 L F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 U' R' D' L' U F D B' L' F2 
45. 12.64 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 U' D' F' L U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U 
46. 13.15 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F D2 R B L F L2 D R' 
47. 12.94 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' B L2 U F' L U' 
48. 11.27 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L' B R U R2 B2 D B' L 
49. 13.63 D' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L' U B2 U2 F2 R' F' L2 U' 
50. 11.42 B D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 F U2 R D' R2 D' L2 B R' F' L R 
51. 14.85 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 F U' R F2 D B2 L2 R B 
52. 11.47 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F D R' U F R F' L' U L' 
53. 11.38 F L2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' D F' U' L R' U' L D' B2 
54. 14.43 B2 L' B2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' F2 U L2 U2 R' F2 L2 
55. 12.58 R B' U' D' F R2 B R' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 L U2 R' 
56. 13.09 B2 U2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 D F U B' F D B2 R2 B2 R 
57. (16.71) D2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 D' R' F U' B2 L U' R' U' F2 
58. 12.75 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L U' B' U L' B F L 
59. 12.67 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' B' R' U2 B' D' R2 F2 L' D' B 
60. 15.25 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 R' F U2 F' L' D2 B2 R F 
61. 11.92 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 D B' L D2 L2 F L' D' R D' R 
62. (18.16) B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B F D R' U' B L' B L2 U' L2 
63. 11.06 B2 R B U' B L' F L U' L' B2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 
64. 13.36 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 R2 F2 U' L' D' F R2 F L2 U' L' D' 
65. 12.45 R L U' B U B D' B D' F' U L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 
66. 12.78 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 L U F' D' B2 L2 B' R' D2 L B2 
67. 12.98 R B2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 D B2 U B' F2 D2 L D R2 
68. 15.25 R2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B U' B' L2 U' L' F' R F' U2 R 
69. 14.66 U B' U2 D' B' R' U L U' B D' B2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 B2 
70. 14.85 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U' R' D' B' R' D L' B L2 U2 
71. 12.83 D2 B' L2 B' F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R D B L B L D F' U' 
72. 16.05 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D R2 D' B' R2 U' R D2 B R2 D' U B 
73. (10.45) D' B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' R' U R B2 F R' F' U L' U 
74. 12.64 B2 D2 B R U L U F' L B2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 
75. 12.55 D2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R F2 D2 L' F2 D' B U2 L' R B' D' U' R' D' 
76. 13.28 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D L2 F R2 U R' F2 L' F U' F2 R 
77. 11.67 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' L D' U L' B2 R F L' D' L' 
78. 11.70 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D B' F U' L F2 
79. 12.83 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 B L' D U' B' F D U2 B2 R' 
80. 12.64 B L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R D' U2 B' R D B2 R' F' R2 F2 
81. 14.69 F U2 B R2 D2 F B2 R' D R U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L' D2 L' U2 R' 
82. 15.12 F B U' R2 D R L' B L U F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 
83. 13.82 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 D' R2 B D B2 U' R' F' U B' U' L' 
84. 13.33 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' U' F2 L' F' R D U' F' R 
85. 15.54 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 D' F R D' R2 U F D' B U' B 
86. 14.69 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 B U' B F U2 R2 F' R U B 
87. 11.70 R2 D L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D L B2 D L F2 R B' F' 
88. 11.03 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 R2 F U2 R B F' L F2 
89. 12.45 F' U R D B R F2 L' U F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 
90. 12.62 L2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' U L F L' F2 R D F2 D F 
91. 11.76 U2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D U L U' B' F L U R' B L U 
92. 14.03 F' U' D2 F2 D' L F' U' L D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 
93. 12.64 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 L F' L' D' B R B2 R' U B R 
94. 11.79 D L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U F D R2 B2 L' F' L2 R2 F' U2 
95. 13.30 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R' D' B F2 L' D U' F' L' U' 
96. 11.41 R B2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L B' R' U R D U' B' R2 U' F 
97. 12.77 D2 R2 F' L2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' B' R U2 F' L D B D U 
98. 14.55 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B' L' D2 R' B' L2 B2 L F' U' 
99. 13.55 B R U D2 L' F R2 F U2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' D2 L2 D 
100. 12.54 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 B' D' L' B F' U B' L' U F'


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 29, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> First Sub-6 avg in forever. New method paying off.
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
> avg of 5: 5.81
> 
> ...


What's your new method?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 29, 2017)

10.00 ao50


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 29, 2017)

4.75 skewb ao100


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 29, 2017)

8.34 3x3 Single, second fastest single ever


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 29, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> What's your new method?


pin order being:
UR z UL UR U (DL) x2 UR z UL UR U (DL) (DR) (UL) (UR) ALL
Can subsititute the U of R depednig cases. A lot like Tairan does it, I think.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 30, 2017)

OH
24 sub-20 streak (1-24)
13 sub-19 streak (1-13)
10 sub-18 streak (4-13)
2 sub-17 streak (4-5)

1. 14.18 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R F2 R F' D R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
2. 17.84 R' F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D B' U2 B2 U R' B R 
3. 18.81 R' D' L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B' F' U L D' L' B' L' U 
4. 16.31 L2 D R2 B2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F R F L U B F L' D2 R' 
5. 16.56 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D' B L2 D2 F U2 L' U L2 
6. 17.92 U2 R F D' R2 U' L D B U R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 
7. 17.54 U2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 F D B' R' D B2 D L B2 D U' 
8. 15.92 L' D2 L2 B2 D' R' D2 F2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B D2 L' 
9. 17.09 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U R F D' U' L' B' R2 F2 R B 
10. 17.95 U L2 U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' L' F2 U2 L D' F' D2 L2 U2 
11. 17.78 R' D' L B' L2 F' U L U' R2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R' 
12. 17.65 R U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' L B D2 F' L B D2 B2 
13. 16.58 R D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U B' L B F' R B2 U B D2 
14. 19.46 L2 B U F L2 F R' F D' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 
15. 18.87 B' R U2 D2 R' F2 U' R' B' D2 B2 U R2 U' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' 
16. 17.29 U' B R2 B2 F R2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 L' R D' B' D' F U2 L' 
17. 16.80 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U B' L R F' D B U' B' L R2 
18. 18.27 R' L' U2 D L D R2 F' R2 D' F' R2 F L2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 B R2 
19. 18.39 L2 D' B' D' L U' R F2 L D2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' 
20. 14.39 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 R D2 R F U2 L' D' B R' D 
21. 17.73 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 R2 L D2 F U L2 U B D' R' U 
22. 14.44 B R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B R2 F' R U' B F' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' 
23. 19.67 R' D' F2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F L B' R B R2 B2 
24. 18.78 B' U2 B2 R U2 B2 R F2 D2 L R' F D' R U2 R' D2 B F 
25. 21.42 U D2 R2 B L2 B2 F L2 B D2 U2 L2 R' B' R2 D' F2 L F' L2 D

plz plz plz sub-18 average on saturday
podium would be awesome too


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 30, 2017)

5.88 U2 L F2 B L2 B2 U' D' R' U' D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F'

L U2 R' F' Rw x D R' D' y R' F R
D L' U' L D'
U' L U2 L' U2 L U L' U L U L'
Dw R' U2 R U R' U' R
U Rw U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' Rw'
U

wtf
Also this was my 3rd PLL skip within 3 solves. WTF


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2017)

11.87 AO100; PB and first sub 12. At long last. Also got a 9.76 AO5; PB and second sub 10. 

I've accomplished all my direct 3x3 goals. Sub 10 AO5, sub 11 AO12, and now sub 12 AO100. I'll either have to decide I want to improve even more at 3x3 or start practicing big cubes again if I want to beat a PB anytime soon.  I don't have a sub 7 single yet so maybe that'll keep me going.



Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 5: 9.76
1. 9.35 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' F D2 L2 R D2 U' F D2 U 
2. (11.76) B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U L D2 R2 U2 F U B2 D B' U2 
3. (8.04) R D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L B2 R' D' R B D' R2 D' L D2 B2 F 
4. 10.90 B2 L2 U D' F U' B2 U' L' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 
5. 9.04 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 B U' R' D' F2 U' L' D L


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 30, 2017)

5. 9.34 B2 R U2 L U L2 D L2 F R2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F U 
6. 9.45 L D B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F U' B' D R B2 D R' F 
7. 8.64 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D B2 U2 L2 R U B' U2 F' U R U' R' D2 
8. 9.50 R D2 L2 F L2 F L2 D2 F D2 B' L F D' F R2 B R2 D 
9. 9.80 U B2 L2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 F R2 F' R U' B2 L2 F' 
10. 9.98 F U F2 D' B' U2 R2 U B U2 L2 D2 L U2 L B2 U2 F2 B2 L 
11. (7.15) U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L D2 R B2 D2 B U' L F L U F U2 R2 U' 

Nice sub 10 3x3 solves in a row. Of course the 7.15 made me celebrate and then lose focus for the next solve; 10.1


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

3x3 sub-10 ao50.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2017)

1:48.39 6x6 single

WV->Opp pll parity

Wtf


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 30, 2017)

MTS:
30.77 = (30.08), (37.72), 30.08, 31.10, 31.12


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 30, 2017)

I can't believe I broke my PB ao100 _again_ (fourth time in ten days), when my global average had been stuck at the mid-18s for almost all of this year.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-1
solves/total: 100/100

avg of 12
current: 17.11 (σ = 1.35)
best: 16.05 (σ = 1.70)

avg of 50
current: 17.46 (σ = 2.07)
best: 17.05 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 100
current: 17.28 (σ = 1.96)
best: 17.28 (σ = 1.96)

Average: 17.28 (σ = 1.96)
Mean: 17.34



Spoiler



Time List:
17.75, 17.88, 19.18, 15.78, 14.44, 15.02, 14.48, 17.00, 19.51, 16.21, 16.52, 19.23, 13.50, 19.74, 19.57, 13.16, 14.51, 15.22, 21.79, 17.82, 18.25, 20.10, 16.90, 16.49, 17.88, 17.14, 17.28, 17.29, 15.15, 17.54, 18.82, 20.08, 18.68, 14.90, 18.15, 18.33, 16.20, 16.62, 13.09, 18.14, 12.13, 13.83, 16.08, 17.37, 16.04, 19.76, 19.48, 21.95, 18.60, 13.02, 23.08+, 19.60, 15.16, 18.04, 13.13, 16.45, 14.70, 20.23, 20.88, 14.17, 18.45, 14.55, 17.31, 17.15, 19.52, 15.65, 16.36, 18.02, 15.30, 17.83, 21.90, 15.10, 17.09, 14.18, 15.41, 20.78, 16.57, 23.43, 22.33, 19.61, 18.67, 18.64, 15.08, 15.78, 15.95, 23.44, 15.61, 18.23, 19.97, 18.08, 17.36, 15.86, 16.56, 15.58, 16.20, 14.56, 17.70, 20.58, 17.80, 15.96


----------



## Torch (Jun 30, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> MTS:
> 30.77 = (30.08), (37.72), 30.08, 31.10, 31.12



Not Katie's 4x4?


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 1, 2017)

Got four 9's today in a 3x3 Average; that's my new record for most Sub-10's in an average of 100, I believe.
The latter two solves make up my second ever counting 9, but the average was terrible D:



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



Sub-10's: 4
1. (9.97) F2 D B2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 F' U R' F2 U2 R2 B
2. (9.80) U2 L' F B' U L' D2 R2 F R L2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' B2 L2 U2
3. (9.19) F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F R D' F' R2 F' R' D2 L R2
4. (9.47) F' L2 D L2 U L U R2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U
Counting 9 Average: 12.16
1. 12.91 R' F2 U2 L B2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' U' B' F' R' D' F U' F
2. (9.19) F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F R D' F' R2 F' R' D2 L R2
3. (14.14) L2 F2 R B2 R F2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B R' B L' D2 R2 D L
4. 9.47 F' L2 D L2 U L U R2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U
5. 14.10 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D U2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 B' D' U' F'
Part of a 13.01 Ao100, which I screwed up during the second half when it was like 12.55...
Contained an 11.30 Ao5 and a 12.17 Ao12, though


----------



## Cale S (Jul 1, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-30
avg of 12: 2.69

Time List:
1. (2.05) U B' R' L R' B R B' 
2. 2.62 L' R L R' U L R' U R 
3. 2.70 L R' U' R' U' L B' U' 
4. 2.39 U B L' R' U' B' U' B 
5. 2.94 U' B L R' L' B' L R' 
6. (3.16) U' B U' L B U B R 
7. 2.82 U' R' B' L U R U' L' 
8. 2.64 R B' R U' R' L R' U L' 
9. 2.96 L B U' L B L B U' 
10. 2.73 B U L B U' L U' B' R' 
11. 3.01 B' R' U' R' L' U' R' L' U 
12. 2.09 R' U B' L B L' U' B

2.87 avg25, 3.09 avg50, 3.24 avg100 (none are pb)


----------



## Torch (Jul 1, 2017)

7x7:
3:35.22, 3:40.22, 3:31.70, (3:18.19), (3:45.01) = 3:35.72 ao5

This is just getting my hopes up for Nats, then I won't even be able to sub-4...


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2017)

squan 6.71 single
1,0/3,0/2,-4/1,-2/2,-1/0,-3/0,-2/6,0/-3,0/-3,-4/0,-4/0,-5/-2,0/

/-1,0/2,0/1,2/3,0/ [cs]
2,2/3,0/1,1/-4,-1/ [eo]
0,4/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/ [cp]
1,0/-1,-1/6,0/1,1/2,2 [ep]

p lucky scramble but yeah


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2017)

2:01.751 6x6 ao12 wtf

Bolded is a 1:59.14 ao5, last 2 solves were DP wtfwtfwtf


Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 1:51.138
Worst Time: 2:11.319
Session Avg: 2:01.751
Session Mean: 2:01.664
Individual Times:
2:04.717, 2:04.943, 1:58.960, 2:04.415, 2:08.530, *(1:51.138), 2:00.444, (2:11.319), 1:58.910, 1:58.074*, 1:58.461, 2:00.063


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2017)

6:36.51 3x3 with a pencil and a screwdriver single

don't ask


----------



## Ianwubby (Jul 1, 2017)

Although the 3x3 sub-10 single continues to elude me, I did improve my best Mo3 and Ao5



Spoiler: 12.44 Mo3



1. 13.16 F D' F' U B' D R2 F2 U2 L' U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2
2. 12.66 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' B D' R' D L' R2 U' L2 B U' B
3. 11.49 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 R F' R2 B' L2 R B2 F2 D U'





Spoiler: 13.21 Ao5



1. 13.80 B' L' F2 U2 D2 B' U' L B' D F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 F2
2. (16.31) U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 L' B2 R F' U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L
3. 13.16 F D' F' U B' D R2 F2 U2 L' U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2
4. 12.66 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' B D' R' D L' R2 U' L2 B U' B
5. (11.49) D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 R F' R2 B' L2 R B2 F2 D U'



EDIT: wtf



Spoiler: 12.24 Mo3



1. 12.21 L' F' U2 L' B D B2 R2 D' R' D2 R2 U D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2
2. 12.53 D' F2 R B2 R2 B U2 B L' D' B2 U R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2
3. 11.99 F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F' L' U2 R2 B D' L' R' D





Spoiler: 12.96 Ao5



1. 12.21 L' F' U2 L' B D B2 R2 D' R' D2 R2 U D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2
2. 12.53 D' F2 R B2 R2 B U2 B L' D' B2 U R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2
3. (11.99) F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F' L' U2 R2 B D' L' R' D
4. (19.23) B D2 R2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 D U2 B L2 F' L' D' B2 U' (Naturally, this was the only solve with a skip)
5. 14.13 D' B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' F' R F L2 D2 U2 B2 R' D2 F'


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 1, 2017)

2 Sub-15 A05 for 3x3 only after 3 months of cubing. 2 Look OLL and Full PLL.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 1, 2017)

12.91 Ao100 containing my 2nd best single (7.73), 2nd best Ao12 (11.68), and a good Ao5 (11.14)
And an 8.94... a 7 and an 8, but no 9's lol



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*2nd Best Single:* 7.73 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F D' L' F2 R' D F' U' R F
(PB is 7.52, which skipped PLL and AUF; the 7.73 ended with M U (r U' r') U' M' and U2 for the AUF, making it my first LL skip ever)
*Average of 5: *11.14
1. 10.69 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 R U R F' R B L' R' F2 L'
2. (10.32) B' U2 B L2 F2 R' B' U F2 R B2 U F2 U2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 D
3. 12.13 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U R D' U2 F U2 L2 R D' B
4. (13.70) L2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 B' U' F' R D' F D' F2 R2 U2 F'
5. 10.61 U' F2 D F2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 D B D' F' L R F U' L' D2 F
*2nd Best Average of 12:* 11.68 (PB is 11.66)
1. 10.69 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 R U R F' R B L' R' F2 L'
2. (10.32) B' U2 B L2 F2 R' B' U F2 R B2 U F2 U2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 D
3. 12.13 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U R D' U2 F U2 L2 R D' B
4. 13.70 L2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 B' U' F' R D' F D' F2 R2 U2 F'
5. 10.61 U' F2 D F2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 D B D' F' L R F U' L' D2 F
6. 11.49 R2 F L U' B' R B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 F2
7. 10.83 B2 D2 R U2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 F D B L B R2 F U'
8. (15.54) B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B' F' D L2 B' L B' R2 U2
9. 11.81 F2 R U B' D R' B' U2 B U' F' R2 L2 F U2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2
10. 12.64 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B' D2 L' U' B D2 R' B' R2 B
11. 10.88 R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R B F' R F2 U L R2 B U'
12. 12.05 U2 R F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 L' F' D2 L D' R2 U L2 R U2
*Average of 100:* 12.91
1. 12.07 L' R B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U R D U R' U' F' D B'
2. 12.79 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R U2 B2 L D2 R D' L' D' R2 B D F' R' F R2
3. (10.58) R2 U D L' F R' F B L2 U F' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2
4. 10.64 R U2 L2 R' B2 L U2 L2 D2 R F2 U F L' R' B U' F2 D' L2 F2
5. 11.76 D2 B2 L' D2 L R2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 B' U L F2 R F D' L2 U2 R'
6. 15.46 U' D' B U L B' D2 F D2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U L2
7. 12.00 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 D2 L D2 F R F' D B2 R D2 F' R' U
8. 13.10 B' F' D2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' D L' D B2 D' R F
9. (8.94) F R B2 U' F2 R L U B' L2 F R2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 B' R2
10. 16.39 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L' B D' L D' L2 F2 U R' B'
11. 10.80 L' U2 B R' F' R2 L' U D2 B' R F2 U2 R U2 L' D2 F2 B2 R2 F2
12. 14.64 L2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 L' F2 U' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D U'
13. 13.09 U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L R D' B' D2 F D' L' U
14. 11.55 D2 U' B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F L B' F2 D L2 D' L R2 U
15. 14.74 R2 U2 B2 U2 L R' B2 U2 R' B2 R' D L' D2 B U2 R2 U L B F2
16. 15.15 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U L' R' D B2 L' D' R' F' L'
17. 10.69 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 R U R F' R B L' R' F2 L'
18. (10.32) B' U2 B L2 F2 R' B' U F2 R B2 U F2 U2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 D
19. 12.13 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U R D' U2 F U2 L2 R D' B
20. 13.70 L2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 B' U' F' R D' F D' F2 R2 U2 F'
21. (10.61) U' F2 D F2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 D B D' F' L R F U' L' D2 F
22. 11.49 R2 F L U' B' R B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 F2
23. 10.83 B2 D2 R U2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 F D B L B R2 F U'
24. 15.54 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B' F' D L2 B' L B' R2 U2
25. 11.81 F2 R U B' D R' B' U2 B U' F' R2 L2 F U2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2
26. 12.64 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B' D2 L' U' B D2 R' B' R2 B
27. 10.88 R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R B F' R F2 U L R2 B U'
28. 12.05 U2 R F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 L' F' D2 L D' R2 U L2 R U2
29. 12.14 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R U' F2 U B2 U2 R' D2 R
30. 13.07 L2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' L F' D2 L2 R' B2 R' F2
31. 14.51 B U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 F R' B U' F D R F' R2 B U2
32. 12.42 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B L U' B D B' D2 L' R B
33. 16.00 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B D' L2 R2 U' R B2 F2 D L2 U'
34. 11.30 D' L2 F U R2 U2 B R' D B R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2
35. 12.50 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R' B2 U2 B D B' D' L2 U' L'
36. 13.17 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L U B' L' B D' U2 L D R
37. 11.70 D2 L2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B' D B L2 U2 L' U B R
38. 12.55 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' D' F2 D F R' B2 U' F2 D R
39. 15.17 R2 F L2 B R2 B' R2 F R2 F2 U' R' D2 F2 D L B' F L' F2 L2
40. 11.65 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F R' U' B2 D2 F R B D' F U
41. 11.76 R B R2 L2 F2 D R2 L' U' D2 R2 L' F2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' F2
42. 13.11 B2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' B' R D L2 U' R' B2 F' R2
43. 15.76 U2 F D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L B' U' L2 B2 F2 D' F' R' B
44. (21.59) B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 R' B' R U' B' U' R' B D2 B
45. 12.32 B' R2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 U' L' R' B' L2 R2 U2 B F2 R
46. 14.98 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L' B2 D' B' F' U' B' R' F' R'
47. 12.42 D2 R2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U R B' L2 B' D2 L D2 R U'
48. 15.20 R2 D R' F' R2 L' U B2 D2 B D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U'
49. 11.62 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R D' R F L R2 B' U L' D
50. (7.73) L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F D' L' F2 R' D F' U' R F
51. 13.47 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 L' D' F' U' R' F2 U F2 L R
52. 13.46 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B' L R' D' F D U' B F' U L
53. (17.90) B2 D2 R D2 U2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R U' F L2 R' U F D' L R
54. 12.66 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 R2 D2 B F L' U' B U' R' U' F U' F2
55. 11.60 U B2 U L2 U' B2 D U2 F2 D U' L' F2 D L U L2 F' U' B R'
56. 12.16 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' D U' F2 U' B L R F2 U'
57. 12.03 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' R B D' F D U'
58. 13.30 L' B2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 U' R D L D' R U2 F' D2
59. 10.75 L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F U L' D L2 B' R' U R' F2 D
60. 14.83 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 B R' D L' D' U' F' R' F D' F'
61. 14.99 D F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R' F2 R D F' U R F' R2 D'
62. 12.66 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D' R B' F' R D F' D2 L' F' D2
63. 12.45 L2 F2 R' U2 L' U D' B L2 D R B2 L F2 D2 R F2 R' B2 L' D2
64. 14.21 B' R F' R2 L F' R' U' L2 B2 L' F2 R D2 R' U2 D2 R
65. 11.09 R U2 R U2 B2 R F2 D2 L F2 R B' D' U2 L B2 F' D' L' R2 D
66. 12.80 R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B R2 F U' L' R2 B' R2 D U' F2
67. 11.94 B2 D2 L' D B' R2 U R' D' B2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R F2 D2
68. 13.22 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' B' D R2 D2 B2 R'
69. 12.46 D U R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' U2 F' D2 F L' F U2 B U F'
70. 12.87 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U B L2 B2 U2 R B F2 D' B2 U
71. 12.87 B R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B L U' B U' B L U' R' D2
72. 12.48 U2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F D' L2 R U' R2 D2 F D2 U2
73. 14.46 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U R B' U2 L2 F2 R U' R D2
74. (18.19) R' F2 L' F B' D L2 F R2 L' F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U'
75. 14.21 B2 U' L2 F L2 U' L D B L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L2
76. (17.10+) D' L F2 B2 L' D' F D2 L B R2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 R B2 R
77. 12.56 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U B' R B' R2 B R' F
78. 12.53 F L U' R2 D R F2 D2 R' F' B2 U L2 U R2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2
79. 12.90 R2 D B' U L2 U' F2 R L F' D' R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U F2
80. 12.05 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 L' B' F D2 R2 U B2 L F' R2
81. 11.98 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' U L D2 L2 F' U' F2 D' L' R
82. 13.52 F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 F L2 B' D2 L D2 B L U L' F2 D' F U'
83. 12.61 B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B' L2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 L U2
84. 14.00 B L2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 B D2 U2 F' L R' U' L F' L2 B2 L B F2
85. 13.73 R' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R B' U' F2 R' F D2 B' R2 U' L
86. 14.56 R2 U' L' F' B' R' U' D2 R F2 U2 D R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2
87. 10.99 F L F' U2 R' B' U' B U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' D' R2
88. 12.75 D2 L' B' R' B D2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R D2 R2 F2
89. 14.48 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B R F R' D B' U2 B' L' U
90. 13.39 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R U L' F L2 B U L R' D
91. (19.22) F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B F2 R' B' D' B D F U2 L
92. 13.70 B2 U' L' B2 R2 U L' B' U L U F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D L2 D
93. 12.00 D' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 F' L B R2 D L' R' U' B' F2
94. 13.79 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 R U R F' L2 F D F' R U
95. 11.23 U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 R' B2 U L' D U R2 B' U
96. 11.73 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 B' L F2 U' B' R2 D L B F'
97. 13.78 U2 R D' R' L' B' D2 F U2 R' B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 D' F2
98. 11.67 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D F L' U R' D2 F R U2 R' D2
99. 10.87 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' F D L D F2 R' F' R B' F' U
100. 14.56 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 B2 F' L U' B2 R U2 B L' D2
Once again, the average was really good during the first half and, aside from some 10's and the 7.73, was much worse than the second half. At least it was Sub-13



Edit - 4x4 PB's: 54.90 Ao5, 56.95 Ao12, 58.56 Ao50, and 1:00.33 Ao100
Smashed everything except Single and Ao100, because the second half of the averaged sucked hard... but I got 4 Sub-50's and an awesome Ao50, so it's aight



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 48.16 F' L' F R' u R2 f2 L' D L F2 r' F U u R f L' D' B2 R U2 D R r2 U2 B R B2 u' f D2 r2 u F2 B D' r' D' r
*PB Average of 5:* 54.90
1. (49.67) L R' U' R' r2 F L r' U2 D' B' f D L F B R U' f r2 L f' r2 f D2 U L' D' B U2 r2 u' F f L2 B' r2 B L' B
2. 54.03 B2 U F r' L2 U L' R F2 f2 D2 f' U2 f2 U' D2 L' R F' R2 u2 B r u' r2 u r U2 u F R L2 D2 R F' D2 R2 f L2 u
3. 53.68 R L u D' U2 f R D' L' B' L B U2 u r L' f2 r D L2 F' D2 f' L2 R2 f' r' L f B' L2 F U' L' f2 u' f r' U F'
4. (59.38) U2 F U2 D2 r u B f R' U F' D' r2 f' R u2 r B f2 U' F2 B2 D2 r' F D L' f r2 u' D' r2 D' u B2 u B L2 B2 u
5. 56.99 F' L2 u B' r2 D' B2 U2 u' f' L2 U2 F2 R F' u2 r F' f' B U' R u B' L' r2 B' D2 f D u B f D' F' R' U' D2 u B
*PB Average of 12:* 56.95
1. 55.39 f2 R D2 L D f' L F2 B' f2 U2 u2 F2 D U' B f2 R2 U2 f u D' L2 F' f2 U2 f' D' R2 F2 L' U B u r' f' r' L' F2 D
2. 52.38 L D2 f D U' L' F L B' r2 F2 D f D' R' B' r B' r2 L F2 L' F L u R' U' F2 L' F R' F2 u B2 f R2 f2 B2 U' r
3. (1:04.39) F' R f D' F' U B' f F' R2 L2 U B' u' B2 f2 U2 L2 D R r2 D2 U B L u B f2 D' U2 F2 U' B F r2 R' u' D2 B U'
4. 1:02.80 B2 U L' U R' r2 U r2 U2 R2 D' f' L2 F2 R F U L' F' f U' B' r' f2 D L2 F2 U2 u2 F2 D2 u2 r F r' f' L' F B2 r
5. 52.70 B2 U B' r' U2 R F2 U2 R2 f' L r' f' R u D r L D2 u' f2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R' F' r' L2 U' u2 B u2 f' B2 u' R2 D'
6. (49.63) D L2 F2 L' R2 B2 u' D' U f2 D2 B2 U L U' L' R B L' f' F2 R L B L f' U' D2 R D' f u D' B' D f' L2 U' u2 r
7. 55.21 u' f R' F2 f2 r2 R' F2 R f B2 U' r' F' U' R L' U' L' f2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F' f' L f r R2 L2 u' B U L' u2 R B F'
8. 57.03 B2 U2 u' R2 D' R2 u2 U2 F2 f2 r2 R2 L2 B' f R' F2 R2 u' U r L2 F' B L' U L2 F' U' f' F' r2 D R2 F L2 u' F' u L'
9. 1:00.66 D2 f' U B r B f' D2 u' L' r u' f r2 u U2 D2 F' R' u F' u' D r2 R B' U2 L' u B2 L U2 D R f2 U r2 F B2 U
10. 59.62 L2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 F L F' r' L2 f u' f2 D2 f2 F u2 f u2 f L' F' r2 U2 r2 B2 R' r f' r U F' u2 L R2 D U2 R2
11. 56.78 F2 u' R' f U u D2 r' R u' f2 r U r2 F' r2 F B2 f' R2 B2 L2 u r' f L u' r f' B' u' B L2 u' r R B2 u' D2 F'
12. 56.91 u2 L R2 f' R B r L2 f' D2 L f2 U2 B2 F' f2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 L D r2 D2 L' B U' u F2 f' R D2 u2 F2 U2 L r' f r'
*PB Average of 50:* 58.56
1. 59.26 L2 f2 r2 u R u r' u2 f' r R D r B' L' r f2 D r' F D F' D f L' D2 B2 F2 r L D' r F' L U' R D2 B2 u2 D'
2. (48.16) F' L' F R' u R2 f2 L' D L F2 r' F U u R f L' D' B2 R U2 D R r2 U2 B R B2 u' f D2 r2 u F2 B D' r' D' r
3. 1:01.62 f2 L2 f2 U2 r2 B2 u' r B r' R L' B2 U' D2 R2 F2 u2 f2 L U B2 r' u' U B' u B' u' f' r2 R U r2 R F' D U' B2 R'
4. 1:00.75 U2 f' u2 R' f r' D u2 F2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 f2 F2 u B' r2 B' L r' B L2 B2 L' r2 R D u' U F L' B' F R' D U2 r' R
5. 1:02.18 f u2 D' L2 D2 U L U' R2 B2 f' L2 D2 U' B' L f r2 U L r f' r2 R' u2 r' U' u' R U2 L' B2 f r u2 f r2 F' D r
6. 52.93 B F2 f' r2 R L2 F2 f' U' L u' D' f U u2 r2 D B2 r2 D' f2 R2 r L' U2 R' r2 U' f' u' D2 F u R2 L2 D2 B' u2 F u2
7. 55.39 R F D R2 F R r' F f R r2 f u B2 F' r' R2 B u2 D2 B2 f' D' L r2 B2 F R2 F2 D2 F' f L2 r' U f2 R2 u D U'
8. 57.02 r2 f2 D f2 u2 L B R' f D' R2 F' r R2 f' L f' L' D' u' r2 L' F' r U' R' U2 f2 L' f' R2 u' L2 R2 U2 r' U2 f2 r' B'
9. 1:00.45 R2 D' r' U' L' B2 r2 U2 D2 B u2 F' f U' r B D f B' F2 D F2 L u2 f' u' f U' r' f u2 L2 R' D r' u2 F f u2 B
10. 57.65 r u2 R2 r2 F r U' L B U F2 u r2 B' U B D L U f R2 f2 B2 L2 f2 R u' L2 f' u F f2 D U' u' f2 U2 B2 L' F'
11. 56.64 F' D L2 U R2 F U f' F' r2 L D' R' L D' R' L F L2 U L B2 R2 D B2 L u2 f2 F' u2 D f U D f2 B' R F' R' F
12. 1:03.11 F2 U f' F' r' B f' u2 D2 f R f' R2 B' f F L F' D' R r' L U f2 U2 f r R2 f' B R2 r2 f' D2 F u2 f' U2 R f
13. (1:04.70) U' L f' r2 U' R' f2 D' r' U' r f' U2 r2 B2 R B' F r u R D2 f' B R2 u f2 r' U L2 F L2 D' f' r F B2 R2 f' r
14. (49.67) L R' U' R' r2 F L r' U2 D' B' f D L F B R U' f r2 L f' r2 f D2 U L' D' B U2 r2 u' F f L2 B' r2 B L' B
15. 54.03 B2 U F r' L2 U L' R F2 f2 D2 f' U2 f2 U' D2 L' R F' R2 u2 B r u' r2 u r U2 u F R L2 D2 R F' D2 R2 f L2 u
16. 53.68 R L u D' U2 f R D' L' B' L B U2 u r L' f2 r D L2 F' D2 f' L2 R2 f' r' L f B' L2 F U' L' f2 u' f r' U F'
17. 59.38 U2 F U2 D2 r u B f R' U F' D' r2 f' R u2 r B f2 U' F2 B2 D2 r' F D L' f r2 u' D' r2 D' u B2 u B L2 B2 u
18. 56.99 F' L2 u B' r2 D' B2 U2 u' f' L2 U2 F2 R F' u2 r F' f' B U' R u B' L' r2 B' D2 f D u B f D' F' R' U' D2 u B
19. 1:02.40 U' R2 f D' R f' U D2 f D2 f' U' u' D L' R2 F' D' F' R f' F' u' D L2 u' f r' D' B' U2 F2 r' f2 r' B2 F2 u' r U'
20. 1:01.47 L' B' U2 f' L2 R' D f R2 u2 B' F2 L' f U' R2 u R' B r R2 B r2 L2 f' B' U' f' U B2 F' U' L2 u2 D' r2 D2 f L' U'
21. 1:03.36 B' D r' u' B' r2 D2 f' u2 f r' L f L' D L2 f' F2 r F D2 f' R u U' D2 B' U' B F2 f' L r' U2 u' F' D' R B2 D
22. 55.17 L2 r2 U' L' U' r B L U' B' L2 f r F B' R' B D B2 R B F' L2 u' f' u' F2 f u r2 B2 F L f U' R2 L' D' u' r2
23. 1:01.81 u' B2 f r2 u2 U L r U2 f2 U2 B L' B2 f R D' R' u' f' r2 B f2 L' r' f2 u2 r2 D R' F2 L F' B' L' F' B' R2 B2 U'
24. 55.39 f2 R D2 L D f' L F2 B' f2 U2 u2 F2 D U' B f2 R2 U2 f u D' L2 F' f2 U2 f' D' R2 F2 L' U B u r' f' r' L' F2 D
25. 52.38 L D2 f D U' L' F L B' r2 F2 D f D' R' B' r B' r2 L F2 L' F L u R' U' F2 L' F R' F2 u B2 f R2 f2 B2 U' r
26. 1:04.39 F' R f D' F' U B' f F' R2 L2 U B' u' B2 f2 U2 L2 D R r2 D2 U B L u B f2 D' U2 F2 U' B F r2 R' u' D2 B U'
27. 1:02.80 B2 U L' U R' r2 U r2 U2 R2 D' f' L2 F2 R F U L' F' f U' B' r' f2 D L2 F2 U2 u2 F2 D2 u2 r F r' f' L' F B2 r
28. 52.70 B2 U B' r' U2 R F2 U2 R2 f' L r' f' R u D r L D2 u' f2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R' F' r' L2 U' u2 B u2 f' B2 u' R2 D'
29. (49.63) D L2 F2 L' R2 B2 u' D' U f2 D2 B2 U L U' L' R B L' f' F2 R L B L f' U' D2 R D' f u D' B' D f' L2 U' u2 r
30. 55.21 u' f R' F2 f2 r2 R' F2 R f B2 U' r' F' U' R L' U' L' f2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F' f' L f r R2 L2 u' B U L' u2 R B F'
31. 57.03 B2 U2 u' R2 D' R2 u2 U2 F2 f2 r2 R2 L2 B' f R' F2 R2 u' U r L2 F' B L' U L2 F' U' f' F' r2 D R2 F L2 u' F' u L'
32. 1:00.66 D2 f' U B r B f' D2 u' L' r u' f r2 u U2 D2 F' R' u F' u' D r2 R B' U2 L' u B2 L U2 D R f2 U r2 F B2 U
33. 59.62 L2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 F L F' r' L2 f u' f2 D2 f2 F u2 f u2 f L' F' r2 U2 r2 B2 R' r f' r U F' u2 L R2 D U2 R2
34. 56.78 F2 u' R' f U u D2 r' R u' f2 r U r2 F' r2 F B2 f' R2 B2 L2 u r' f L u' r f' B' u' B L2 u' r R B2 u' D2 F'
35. 56.91 u2 L R2 f' R B r L2 f' D2 L f2 U2 B2 F' f2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 L D r2 D2 L' B U' u F2 f' R D2 u2 F2 U2 L r' f r'
36. (1:07.04) R2 F' L2 f U D' u F2 f' R U' u D B R f2 B u' R2 L2 f D' r L' f' B D2 R' f2 U B f' L' U L' f D' U' B' F
37. 58.40 R f2 L2 R2 r B R f' F' U2 u R f' R f2 F u r' U F' U' B u R' r F' L' U' B u' F U' F2 r u2 D B2 L2 f r2
38. 1:04.29 r F2 D2 r L2 D2 u' r' B F' r2 u' D U2 B' f2 D' L R' D2 u' B' F2 R U R' D2 F D' B' f' u f' B F' R2 D' U' L B
39. 58.91 L U' r R U' u D' R2 r L' U f2 L r' u' B2 r R' u2 f2 F' u' F' f2 U D L2 U2 r D U f2 D B L' D2 B2 R u F'
40. 1:00.15 L' B' u U2 L' F' R2 L' U2 F R2 B D U' f2 u' r2 L' u F2 R' F U2 R' f R2 F2 r U' f F B' R r2 U' F' R u2 R2 f2
41. 1:00.07 r D' B2 f R L U' B f2 D2 U2 f' R2 f L D2 r u2 r' D2 u' r' L' F' R D2 L U f2 L' F' L' D2 r B' R2 u' B' r U2
42. 53.49 F2 r U' L2 D B2 r L D' B' R2 B U2 B2 r' u2 B2 u2 r2 f' u2 r' u2 f' F2 L2 B' F2 r D' R F' D' u2 R f L2 U' R' F
43. 1:00.29 L2 r D2 u' B2 F r2 R f2 F U' F2 r2 f U' f2 B' u f2 U2 D' L' R' U2 r' R2 U' F' D' r u2 L' D f D' L R f' F2 R
44. 1:02.22 L2 r u f r2 D F2 U2 D r R2 L2 U u' f L F' f U2 B' L2 B' u2 D' R' L' r' B' U2 D' F' R D2 f2 u2 D F' U' R2 u2
45. 1:00.82 f' R r' B' R2 F u2 D F2 u' r u2 F f u' F U2 F B u D2 U F' L F2 R2 B' r L2 u2 D L2 B' U' R f R2 D' u2 R'
46. 54.38 u' r F' L' R' f r L2 B R2 L F r2 U2 D r' F2 R2 L2 r2 u r f2 u2 B2 L2 u2 B' U R2 D F' L' U L' U' B L' F L
47. (1:09.26) U R' F' R' F2 B r' F u' D' L' U2 r B2 D L' r' f r2 f2 U L2 r B' L F u' B' D' F' L' F2 R D2 F' D2 B L r2 R'
48. 1:00.19 B' r' u B' D F' u D' B f2 F2 u B' f F' u D2 L' B f2 R D r2 L' u' F u B2 U2 R r U u F2 u' F R r2 f2 B2
49. 58.98 u D2 f F2 D f' r f' L' D L U2 F' f' R u2 U' R D L2 F2 L' D' L' D' u r2 f' F2 L2 U' R U u2 R2 B' D' L' F' U'
50. 55.14 u2 D2 L' F f' r' u' R2 B' R' U2 R f' u' F f' R' F u R D u F u' R' u r' u2 F2 R' D f2 F' u R' F' R' D' R' F
*PB Average of 100:* 1:00.33
1. 58.18 r2 F R U u' D f2 F B' r' u2 D R2 u2 L' u2 U F2 r2 B' L f2 U' r' B' U F L' F r' R' F' L' F2 R' F' D2 f r2 U'
2. 1:02.06 F f' r2 D u2 F2 u R f L2 U2 D' B2 f2 L2 B' u D' U2 r R' B' f2 F2 u2 F2 u2 L2 f' r2 D2 L D2 F' L u' f B D F2
3. 57.55 f' U2 L f2 D F' L' u' D2 r' L' U u F2 u' F2 r2 u2 D R' B U R f F r f' u2 B' D B' F' f' U r' D2 U L f F'
4. 59.26 L2 f2 r2 u R u r' u2 f' r R D r B' L' r f2 D r' F D F' D f L' D2 B2 F2 r L D' r F' L U' R D2 B2 u2 D'
5. (48.16) F' L' F R' u R2 f2 L' D L F2 r' F U u R f L' D' B2 R U2 D R r2 U2 B R B2 u' f D2 r2 u F2 B D' r' D' r
6. 1:01.62 f2 L2 f2 U2 r2 B2 u' r B r' R L' B2 U' D2 R2 F2 u2 f2 L U B2 r' u' U B' u B' u' f' r2 R U r2 R F' D U' B2 R'
7. 1:00.75 U2 f' u2 R' f r' D u2 F2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 f2 F2 u B' r2 B' L r' B L2 B2 L' r2 R D u' U F L' B' F R' D U2 r' R
8. 1:02.18 f u2 D' L2 D2 U L U' R2 B2 f' L2 D2 U' B' L f r2 U L r f' r2 R' u2 r' U' u' R U2 L' B2 f r u2 f r2 F' D r
9. 52.93 B F2 f' r2 R L2 F2 f' U' L u' D' f U u2 r2 D B2 r2 D' f2 R2 r L' U2 R' r2 U' f' u' D2 F u R2 L2 D2 B' u2 F u2
10. 55.39 R F D R2 F R r' F f R r2 f u B2 F' r' R2 B u2 D2 B2 f' D' L r2 B2 F R2 F2 D2 F' f L2 r' U f2 R2 u D U'
11. 57.02 r2 f2 D f2 u2 L B R' f D' R2 F' r R2 f' L f' L' D' u' r2 L' F' r U' R' U2 f2 L' f' R2 u' L2 R2 U2 r' U2 f2 r' B'
12. 1:00.45 R2 D' r' U' L' B2 r2 U2 D2 B u2 F' f U' r B D f B' F2 D F2 L u2 f' u' f U' r' f u2 L2 R' D r' u2 F f u2 B
13. 57.65 r u2 R2 r2 F r U' L B U F2 u r2 B' U B D L U f R2 f2 B2 L2 f2 R u' L2 f' u F f2 D U' u' f2 U2 B2 L' F'
14. 56.64 F' D L2 U R2 F U f' F' r2 L D' R' L D' R' L F L2 U L B2 R2 D B2 L u2 f2 F' u2 D f U D f2 B' R F' R' F
15. 1:03.11 F2 U f' F' r' B f' u2 D2 f R f' R2 B' f F L F' D' R r' L U f2 U2 f r R2 f' B R2 r2 f' D2 F u2 f' U2 R f
16. 1:04.70 U' L f' r2 U' R' f2 D' r' U' r f' U2 r2 B2 R B' F r u R D2 f' B R2 u f2 r' U L2 F L2 D' f' r F B2 R2 f' r
17. (49.67) L R' U' R' r2 F L r' U2 D' B' f D L F B R U' f r2 L f' r2 f D2 U L' D' B U2 r2 u' F f L2 B' r2 B L' B
18. 54.03 B2 U F r' L2 U L' R F2 f2 D2 f' U2 f2 U' D2 L' R F' R2 u2 B r u' r2 u r U2 u F R L2 D2 R F' D2 R2 f L2 u
19. 53.68 R L u D' U2 f R D' L' B' L B U2 u r L' f2 r D L2 F' D2 f' L2 R2 f' r' L f B' L2 F U' L' f2 u' f r' U F'
20. 59.38 U2 F U2 D2 r u B f R' U F' D' r2 f' R u2 r B f2 U' F2 B2 D2 r' F D L' f r2 u' D' r2 D' u B2 u B L2 B2 u
21. 56.99 F' L2 u B' r2 D' B2 U2 u' f' L2 U2 F2 R F' u2 r F' f' B U' R u B' L' r2 B' D2 f D u B f D' F' R' U' D2 u B
22. 1:02.40 U' R2 f D' R f' U D2 f D2 f' U' u' D L' R2 F' D' F' R f' F' u' D L2 u' f r' D' B' U2 F2 r' f2 r' B2 F2 u' r U'
23. 1:01.47 L' B' U2 f' L2 R' D f R2 u2 B' F2 L' f U' R2 u R' B r R2 B r2 L2 f' B' U' f' U B2 F' U' L2 u2 D' r2 D2 f L' U'
24. 1:03.36 B' D r' u' B' r2 D2 f' u2 f r' L f L' D L2 f' F2 r F D2 f' R u U' D2 B' U' B F2 f' L r' U2 u' F' D' R B2 D
25. 55.17 L2 r2 U' L' U' r B L U' B' L2 f r F B' R' B D B2 R B F' L2 u' f' u' F2 f u r2 B2 F L f U' R2 L' D' u' r2
26. 1:01.81 u' B2 f r2 u2 U L r U2 f2 U2 B L' B2 f R D' R' u' f' r2 B f2 L' r' f2 u2 r2 D R' F2 L F' B' L' F' B' R2 B2 U'
27. 55.39 f2 R D2 L D f' L F2 B' f2 U2 u2 F2 D U' B f2 R2 U2 f u D' L2 F' f2 U2 f' D' R2 F2 L' U B u r' f' r' L' F2 D
28. (52.38) L D2 f D U' L' F L B' r2 F2 D f D' R' B' r B' r2 L F2 L' F L u R' U' F2 L' F R' F2 u B2 f R2 f2 B2 U' r
29. 1:04.39 F' R f D' F' U B' f F' R2 L2 U B' u' B2 f2 U2 L2 D R r2 D2 U B L u B f2 D' U2 F2 U' B F r2 R' u' D2 B U'
30. 1:02.80 B2 U L' U R' r2 U r2 U2 R2 D' f' L2 F2 R F U L' F' f U' B' r' f2 D L2 F2 U2 u2 F2 D2 u2 r F r' f' L' F B2 r
31. 52.70 B2 U B' r' U2 R F2 U2 R2 f' L r' f' R u D r L D2 u' f2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R' F' r' L2 U' u2 B u2 f' B2 u' R2 D'
32. (49.63) D L2 F2 L' R2 B2 u' D' U f2 D2 B2 U L U' L' R B L' f' F2 R L B L f' U' D2 R D' f u D' B' D f' L2 U' u2 r
33. 55.21 u' f R' F2 f2 r2 R' F2 R f B2 U' r' F' U' R L' U' L' f2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F' f' L f r R2 L2 u' B U L' u2 R B F'
34. 57.03 B2 U2 u' R2 D' R2 u2 U2 F2 f2 r2 R2 L2 B' f R' F2 R2 u' U r L2 F' B L' U L2 F' U' f' F' r2 D R2 F L2 u' F' u L'
35. 1:00.66 D2 f' U B r B f' D2 u' L' r u' f r2 u U2 D2 F' R' u F' u' D r2 R B' U2 L' u B2 L U2 D R f2 U r2 F B2 U
36. 59.62 L2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 F L F' r' L2 f u' f2 D2 f2 F u2 f u2 f L' F' r2 U2 r2 B2 R' r f' r U F' u2 L R2 D U2 R2
37. 56.78 F2 u' R' f U u D2 r' R u' f2 r U r2 F' r2 F B2 f' R2 B2 L2 u r' f L u' r f' B' u' B L2 u' r R B2 u' D2 F'
38. 56.91 u2 L R2 f' R B r L2 f' D2 L f2 U2 B2 F' f2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 L D r2 D2 L' B U' u F2 f' R D2 u2 F2 U2 L r' f r'
39. 1:07.04 R2 F' L2 f U D' u F2 f' R U' u D B R f2 B u' R2 L2 f D' r L' f' B D2 R' f2 U B f' L' U L' f D' U' B' F
40. 58.40 R f2 L2 R2 r B R f' F' U2 u R f' R f2 F u r' U F' U' B u R' r F' L' U' B u' F U' F2 r u2 D B2 L2 f r2
41. 1:04.29 r F2 D2 r L2 D2 u' r' B F' r2 u' D U2 B' f2 D' L R' D2 u' B' F2 R U R' D2 F D' B' f' u f' B F' R2 D' U' L B
42. 58.91 L U' r R U' u D' R2 r L' U f2 L r' u' B2 r R' u2 f2 F' u' F' f2 U D L2 U2 r D U f2 D B L' D2 B2 R u F'
43. 1:00.15 L' B' u U2 L' F' R2 L' U2 F R2 B D U' f2 u' r2 L' u F2 R' F U2 R' f R2 F2 r U' f F B' R r2 U' F' R u2 R2 f2
44. 1:00.07 r D' B2 f R L U' B f2 D2 U2 f' R2 f L D2 r u2 r' D2 u' r' L' F' R D2 L U f2 L' F' L' D2 r B' R2 u' B' r U2
45. 53.49 F2 r U' L2 D B2 r L D' B' R2 B U2 B2 r' u2 B2 u2 r2 f' u2 r' u2 f' F2 L2 B' F2 r D' R F' D' u2 R f L2 U' R' F
46. 1:00.29 L2 r D2 u' B2 F r2 R f2 F U' F2 r2 f U' f2 B' u f2 U2 D' L' R' U2 r' R2 U' F' D' r u2 L' D f D' L R f' F2 R
47. 1:02.22 L2 r u f r2 D F2 U2 D r R2 L2 U u' f L F' f U2 B' L2 B' u2 D' R' L' r' B' U2 D' F' R D2 f2 u2 D F' U' R2 u2
48. 1:00.82 f' R r' B' R2 F u2 D F2 u' r u2 F f u' F U2 F B u D2 U F' L F2 R2 B' r L2 u2 D L2 B' U' R f R2 D' u2 R'
49. 54.38 u' r F' L' R' f r L2 B R2 L F r2 U2 D r' F2 R2 L2 r2 u r f2 u2 B2 L2 u2 B' U R2 D F' L' U L' U' B L' F L
50. 1:09.26 U R' F' R' F2 B r' F u' D' L' U2 r B2 D L' r' f r2 f2 U L2 r B' L F u' B' D' F' L' F2 R D2 F' D2 B L r2 R'
51. 1:00.19 B' r' u B' D F' u D' B f2 F2 u B' f F' u D2 L' B f2 R D r2 L' u' F u B2 U2 R r U u F2 u' F R r2 f2 B2
52. 58.98 u D2 f F2 D f' r f' L' D L U2 F' f' R u2 U' R D L2 F2 L' D' L' D' u r2 f' F2 L2 U' R U u2 R2 B' D' L' F' U'
53. 55.14 u2 D2 L' F f' r' u' R2 B' R' U2 R f' u' F f' R' F u R D u F u' R' u r' u2 F2 R' D f2 F' u R' F' R' D' R' F
54. 59.71 r' U' B R' U2 F U2 R U2 f F' u2 L2 B2 r' U' r2 L B' f r2 B' L2 U' L' R' B' U' F' R f B F' u' F' f2 U2 F2 R2 D'
55. 1:04.74 u' r' f' B u2 L U' L2 r D2 r' B D u r F' D u' f2 r2 U2 f2 F2 u U r' u2 U' R L2 F' U u2 F f2 L' R2 u2 f r2
56. 56.90 f2 R2 u2 R2 r' D' L' F R2 D' f L' r' D R F2 U2 r2 R2 F' L f' R2 B2 f u f U2 D2 u' F2 r2 f r D2 R D' F2 f R'
57. 57.26 F2 R D2 f r2 u2 R L2 U2 F r2 U u' F U2 R' U F2 R2 u' L2 R2 B L' F2 r R' D2 f F2 u' B2 R' L' r' f' D' F2 B U
58. 1:02.11 u2 L R2 D L' f u f' u' L F' D L B D R' B' U' F2 U2 B' r' D B F R u2 L2 u r2 U2 F' U u r' F' r2 U2 F f'
59. 56.18 F2 L R2 r' u' L2 U B D u' r B' D u2 U' R' L' r u2 L' D' F2 L R' r2 f U' f U2 B u R L' U2 r2 F L' F' u' B2
60. 1:01.95 F D U2 L' R' f2 r2 U D' B' R' F' D2 f' B' u B2 U2 R2 f u2 D' L' u2 L' F2 R' B D F B u2 r2 L2 U B R B f R
61. 1:03.73 R u2 D R B2 U r' f' u f2 F D' L R2 r2 F U2 B' D f' r' R' D2 L D B D' u2 U' F2 B' f' u R' B r2 f2 R f' U'
62. 1:03.07 U' R B' u L' f u2 f' F' u f2 r' D' f2 L2 f' F2 B U2 F' D2 B' r' L2 u' r B' r' D R2 L2 f2 F' u2 L2 D B' U' R L2
63. 56.50 B' r f R2 F' B2 r2 f' L' F' L' B2 L2 B' f U L2 u D R2 F D2 f U2 u2 R L' D2 u L2 r' F f2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 L F
64. (1:13.52) D2 U2 L2 D2 u2 F' u2 r R' u2 L R2 u' D2 B' D' B' r' B r' D2 r R' U' D' L R2 r2 u' F2 D2 r' B' R U2 R2 U' r f D
65. 1:09.17 U2 B2 F' U D2 L r2 B2 R' B2 F r u f r R2 F' R u' f2 B' D' u' U' f' R2 U' r2 D2 f' U2 u B2 D' f R2 B' U' r' u
66. 1:01.89 L' D2 u' B2 f2 D' f2 R' D L2 F2 L f D R2 U' f' L2 U R' r2 L2 F' D2 u R D' R2 f L U2 D r2 L' D f u f' D2 L'
67. 1:01.33 L r' D' R' u' f L2 D' f2 L' u r2 L2 R2 U R' u B2 D' B2 F R F B D F R' f' u D' F2 U2 L f' R' L2 D' R F u'
68. 1:05.89 B f' L B' r f2 r2 L' u2 R' U2 F L f' u2 D' R' B' R' U2 u2 r2 u' B' f' R' U R U R' F2 U D2 R' B f L2 f' D2 U2
69. (1:20.82) u B' r' D r' f2 F L2 f' r D2 f' r2 U' D' u2 r2 U D2 F U f2 R D' R2 U D2 r2 U2 F2 u D F' L D U2 F D' U' r2
70. 1:06.24 R' r D2 F' r2 B2 r D2 U2 u' L r R B2 D L R D B' R' F' R' D' R L2 D' B f' D2 B f' u' D' L B2 L2 r2 u D U
71. 1:03.90 B2 r f2 u B' F r D' F u F' u2 B F u' L r' F' D f D F2 B' R' D2 f' D' L' R' U' L' U D' L' D2 R2 L2 r2 U' r
72. 58.29 f2 U f R2 U' f' R' r' f2 F' B' u2 D L F2 D2 B' L' r D R L2 u2 F2 D L2 f2 r f2 U B' L' F f r2 f R2 r2 B' f2
73. 1:00.69 R L2 B' U' D' R u2 f2 r2 B r' F U F r2 U' r u2 L2 r' B2 f u f' U L U B L R2 f B' F2 r' U' D' R2 f L f'
74. (49.01) L2 u' D f2 F2 L2 f' R2 u L2 R2 F2 r2 L' B2 F2 f' r U' R2 U' f' B u' D2 L' F r' L D' u' F r B' F2 r' F2 D L2 F'
75. 58.54 r2 U r f' F r B D2 F2 L F2 u F' U2 u' f B' R D r2 F D2 U' B' F' r F B2 R2 F' r D' L2 U2 r B' D U2 r U
76. 59.23 L B2 U' R2 B F2 f u' r' F2 U' D' B2 r f2 R' B' u' r2 u U' R L u f' U2 f' r f2 L f B u D F2 r' U2 B2 u2 R
77. 58.30 D f2 B2 F' R' U' D' L2 r' U L U' D2 R2 f2 U2 D u B' L' U B r B' L u L' B2 r D' u' r2 U D2 F r' B' R' U r2
78. 1:02.83 U' R2 U' f D u r' L' f2 R r F' r U' L' F B2 r' B' L2 U L' R2 B f2 R2 U B2 L' u2 f' U' D f' D r2 L2 U L2 R'
79. 1:02.35 u' B' f u' D' B' U2 F f' U2 R2 f D r2 F' L D B' D f2 r U2 R B L' u2 L F2 D' B D' u' F2 r' L' F' U L u2 F'
80. 1:05.39 R L' u2 R f2 F2 L' F2 r' D2 f u' B2 f2 L2 F' D f' R' F2 L2 B2 u2 U R2 f L2 D2 U2 r' f' F' B2 L2 u2 U2 L f2 U2 R
81. 1:01.81 F' R L2 B2 R u' U2 D2 L U' L' u' U' L' r' u' B F' f U2 F' r U u' L2 F' u2 r2 L U2 R2 U2 u' D L2 r' U' f2 F2 R
82. 56.35 U r' u' r' u F L r F2 D2 u' r' D R f' U' D' u2 F2 B2 u' L r f2 D' B' R u D r L2 U2 u2 R' B2 U2 u2 r R u'
83. (1:18.27) L2 F2 u r2 L B' r L' f2 u2 U' R2 U' u' D2 F r2 U' D2 r2 L' R B2 r B f U D2 B' u2 D2 R2 F' u2 r2 u L' r2 f2 B2
84. 1:03.68 f r2 D2 L' B2 r' u2 F' R2 U2 u' R2 u' U' R' B R' U2 r R2 B' f' D B2 L' D2 U r2 u2 F' L U2 F2 u' f2 B u2 r2 R2 L'
85. 1:07.82 B' L2 u2 D2 R' U D' f' u2 B' F2 u' f' F2 L' u' f' u2 D' r D B' L2 U' f' u R2 u' U' B L u r F2 B2 U f B' U R
86. 57.14 R' L' U' F D2 F' B r L2 D' U2 u' F B2 u' f2 F r u' F2 R F' R' D' L' r' R U r' u' R2 r' D' U u2 F' B u' B f
87. 1:11.66 u2 r' f' F' R' u2 D r' u R' D u' R u2 f' u' f F2 u D' r2 B' U2 R2 L2 u' F' D2 F' U B' u' U R' D2 L f2 u' r2 D2
88. 1:03.49 f L D2 B2 U F R' L2 D' f' U D' B2 U2 R D2 f U D R' L' U' r2 B' D' L2 U2 R u2 f L r B2 U u2 f' r2 f B2 u'
89. 57.46 r' B2 u' F r2 D' f2 L2 u2 R' L2 u F u' F B' f2 R2 u2 r2 f u' f' r F D F L U2 u f2 L' B' f' D' L R2 f r2 F
90. 59.23 B2 U2 u2 F' D2 r' R' L u r2 D R' B' f2 r D R' f R2 f2 r' B2 L' F' u2 B2 F D f' R' L' D' f B' u' L r2 f u F
91. 1:00.53 r' D2 U' u L' R' r D2 u r2 L' F' R2 B' U2 R2 r F D' F B' R' f2 R F L' u' r' B' r L' F2 D2 F2 D2 u' R U2 f r
92. (1:12.18) f2 F' L2 U u2 D' f2 R2 f' L' U2 L R u2 B' r' R' B r2 U2 D B U' B' R' U R' L D L2 B' f U2 u R2 L2 r' D2 R2 L'
93. 1:00.64 F2 r' U F' u' L' U u' f F u D2 r U2 B2 r2 D' F u R' B' R r2 f' U L2 r' u' B' r D' r2 B' U2 u' B2 F' L R D'
94. 1:04.79 D' F U2 L u2 r' R F2 r2 u2 U B' u R2 L F' f' U' u F2 U' r2 U' R U R' r D2 L u2 r2 B2 f u L D2 f' D2 L B'
95. 59.01 r U' F2 B' U F2 f2 D2 r2 u' L' r D' L2 U2 B R2 f2 r2 R' B2 L2 r2 u' f2 U' R' r' B2 L2 f' U B r' F f2 B' u' r' R'
96. (1:15.49) D2 r' u D2 L f2 B2 D f F r2 L D' r2 R' L' D L2 f2 U2 L' u' F2 f u' U' f2 D2 f' U' L' r' U2 f' U' L' r' R2 u' r'
97. 59.95 r' B2 u' f U D2 B r L' B2 r2 R F D' r2 U' f2 L f' u L r B' R2 D' r2 u' F2 r2 f2 U F' L' r u f r2 B' U' B
98. 1:02.27 L2 f2 D r' U f L2 r2 u2 L u2 F2 f2 U' L2 u2 F R' f' u r2 D' F D2 U2 B2 D2 r2 R u2 D2 r F r2 f2 F u2 r F2 R2
99. 54.64 L F2 u r2 F2 U' R F2 U D2 f2 F2 B' r' R F2 f2 R2 B2 U' R U2 B F' R2 u' U2 R F' U D2 B' f u D' L f r' D F2
100. 1:10.02 u' R2 B f D' F u R' L' u L2 U B U' u2 f' U' B' f2 D' U2 r2 D2 R' D u2 r' L R' F2 r U f2 R2 B' F D2 r2 L' U'
So disappointed that this isn't Sub-1 ;-;


----------



## Iggy (Jul 2, 2017)

5x5 pbs on ivan's jenny wushuang m

1:00.06 single lmao, epll skip
1:11.09 avg5
1:11.83 avg12
1:13.47 avg25

I'm literally like 7 seconds faster than usual on this cube


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Iggy said:


> 5x5 pbs on ivan's jenny wushuang m
> 
> 1:00.06 single lmao, epll skip
> 1:11.09 avg5
> ...


Jenny wushuang is dank m8


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 2, 2017)

3rd Place Megaminx Podium with 1:07.77!
Blake didn't come, so I just had to beat Daniel or Joshua to make it onto the podium.
Joshua got a 1:06 and Daniel got a 1:08

I didn't manage to get a good single (only 1:06.46), though everyone else seemed to.
E: single is sub-Dan Cohen by .01 rofl


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 2, 2017)

Second sub 10 average of 50. I'm getting close to global sub 10!

What was awesome about this average was that I knew I had to get at least a mid 8 on the last solve for it to be sub-10.

Also the 6 was pretty sweet. PLL skip.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-2
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 6.51
worst: 13.04

mean of 3
current: 9.63 (σ = 0.99)
best: 8.31 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 5
current: 10.35 (σ = 0.47)
best: 8.84 (σ = 0.09)

avg of 12
current: 9.42 (σ = 0.77)
best: 9.17 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 50
current: 9.99 (σ = 0.92)
best: 9.99 (σ = 0.92)

Average: 9.99 (σ = 0.92)
Mean: 9.97

Time List:
1. 9.79 F L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 B' U' F2 D B2 L B R' D
2. 9.94 D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L R' F L2 D U F2 R F U2
3. 9.52 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D R' F2 D F2 L R' B' U L2 B
4. 11.74+ R' U' R' U F2 U' B L2 B' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U2 D' L2 D2
5. 10.80 D R' U2 R' D2 L' U2 L U2 B2 L' U2 D F L R2 U' B' F L'
6. 9.69 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L B' D R D L F' L' F2
7. 11.96 U2 F L' F2 R L D B' D2 L' U' D L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U F2 U'
8. 9.86 D2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 R B2 R2 B2 R U' F' L' R D2 L' U F' R2 U
*9. 6.51 L' F R2 F' D' R' F' L U F' D2 F B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B *
10. 9.82 F U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F L' B R' F' R F' R D'
11. 9.97 U2 D L F B' U' D2 B U L2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2
12. 10.38 U2 R L' U2 F2 B2 L2 D' F' L2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U
*13. 8.24 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' B2 F U' L2 R B D B2 R' *
14. 9.69 B2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 L D L2 F' L2 U' R' D' L D2
15. 11.76 F U2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 F L' R' D' R F L D' R2 D
16. 10.43 F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D L R D' F' R' U2 L' R' B L'
17. 13.04 B U2 B R' U' D L' U2 B R B2 U2 L U2 D2 R B2 U2 R
18. 9.72 L B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R D B R' B2 L' R B U'
19. 10.60 R U2 L2 B2 D R2 D L2 D2 F2 U B2 F' R U B' D U2 L' U
20. 10.66 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 L' D' L2 F R' D' U F2 R2 F'
21. 9.69 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B' L' F' U L' R' F D2 R2
22. 11.42 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 U2 R' U' L F D' B2 R B' L B
23. 9.91 U' R B2 U2 R D2 R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R' U' F R B' L2 D L
24. 10.24 R B2 D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 R B D2 B D B' L' U' B F
*25. 7.66 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' B2 R' D B2 R' B L2 U L2 D L *
26. 8.90 F D' U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U R' F' R' B2 U2 L' F2 R' U'
27. 10.33 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 U2 F L2 R2 D L2 U F2 U2 R' U2 F' D2
28. 10.74 D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B' U F' L2 U L2 F2 L' R2 D
29. 9.38 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' L B' L R D' F L2 U L' U2
30. 11.82 U R' B' R' L' F' L2 D' R U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' R2
31. 10.54 L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' U' L2 D' L F2 R D' R2
32. 9.72 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U F2 D R2 U2 B' L' F' U R B2 U B2 D'
33. 11.46 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D L F' R' U B' D2 L' B U2
34. 12.46 F U' F' R' B' U' F2 D B' R2 F2 B2 U' B2 U' D2 F2 D2 L2 U'
*35. 8.11 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 L' U B' F2 R2 F2 R U2 *
36. 10.13 D F L F' B' L2 U F L2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2
37. 9.32 F U D R' D' L U' F' L' U2 L' B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L' U
38. 9.56 F' L' F' R' B' D F R L' B U B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D
39. 8.93 L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' L U2 R2 F2 U L' F2 L2 D2
40. 9.90 U' F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B' D B2 D2 F' R B2 L2 D' U' R'
41. 8.74 U' B U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F D' R F' R' F L2 F2 D L2
42. 9.19 R D2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' D' F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F' D' B'
*43. 7.15 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D L2 B U' B R' B D U2 R2 F' U' *
44. 8.91 B D' B2 L2 D' U' B2 D' R2 D F U2 L2 R' F D2 U B' R'
45. 8.87 B2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 L' R' D2 F2 R' D' B2 F' L B' L B' D B2
46. 11.38 F' R U B' R' U L' B' R' B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 U D B
47. 10.71 U2 L2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U F U R2 B2 R D F2 L D2
48. 9.81 R2 B U2 F R2 B U2 R2 B2 F' R' D B L' B R U' F L2 F
49. 10.50 R2 U F2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 B R' B' U2 F2 L2 R' U L F2
*50. 8.56 L R2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F U' R F' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 U'
*
12% of the times beat my 8.70 official PB. If I make the semifinals at Nats, I have an 85.3% chance of beating that.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 2, 2017)

12.94 Ao100... what? Another Sub-13 average? I guess I _have_ gotten faster...
First 12 solves contained a 9.89 Single, 10.68 Ao5 (third or fourth best), and an *11.43 Ao12 (PB)*.
I never expect to break my 3x3 PB's anymore because they're so fast, but I'll take it!



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 9.89 U F' U D' R2 F B U F U2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L 
*Average of 5:* 10.68 (This is so consistent...)
1. 10.15 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D2 L U' R2 F2 R2 B' D F L 
2. (9.89) U F' U D' R2 F B U F U2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L 
3. 11.14 U' L B R' F D L2 B D R' F' D2 F2 B R2 F' D2 B R2 L2 B2 
4. 10.74 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D' B D2 L' D R D2 F L' B' D 
5. (11.41) R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B U L' B R2 U R2 B' L2 U2 F 
*PB Average of 12:* 11.43
(Every counting solve is Sub-13, four of which are 10's)
1. 10.15 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D2 L U' R2 F2 R2 B' D F L 
2. (9.89) U F' U D' R2 F B U F U2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L 
3. 11.14 U' L B R' F D L2 B D R' F' D2 F2 B R2 F' D2 B R2 L2 B2 
4. 10.74 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D' B D2 L' D R D2 F L' B' D 
5. 11.41 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B U L' B R2 U R2 B' L2 U2 F 
6. 12.46 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R' U F' L2 D2 R2 D' F' U' R 
7. 11.82 U' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B U' B2 U' L' U' B2 L2 D F2 
8. (14.58) R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D L D U2 L2 F2 R D' 
9. 12.54 F2 U2 B U D2 R D L D F2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 
10. 10.58 D F' B' L2 D L' F' R2 U F2 R2 F' D2 F2 B U2 B' D2 F 
11. 12.98 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U R2 B2 R B R2 F D' B' D B' F2 U 
12. 10.48 L2 U2 F R2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 L' U B' F2 R2 F R U'
*Average of 100:* 12.94
1. (10.15) B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D2 L U' R2 F2 R2 B' D F L 
2. (9.89) U F' U D' R2 F B U F U2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L 
3. 11.14 U' L B R' F D L2 B D R' F' D2 F2 B R2 F' D2 B R2 L2 B2 
4. 10.74 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D' B D2 L' D R D2 F L' B' D 
5. 11.41 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B U L' B R2 U R2 B' L2 U2 F 
6. 12.46 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R' U F' L2 D2 R2 D' F' U' R 
7. 11.82 U' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B U' B2 U' L' U' B2 L2 D F2 
8. 14.58 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D L D U2 L2 F2 R D' 
9. 12.54 F2 U2 B U D2 R D L D F2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 
10. 10.58 D F' B' L2 D L' F' R2 U F2 R2 F' D2 F2 B U2 B' D2 F 
11. 12.98 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U R2 B2 R B R2 F D' B' D B' F2 U 
12. (10.48) L2 U2 F R2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 L' U B' F2 R2 F R U' 
13. 12.31 F2 R' D L U' D F' B R F2 U D L2 U' D' L2 F2 U F2 L2 
14. 12.63 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F' R F' L2 B' U L B R2 D2 
15. 14.08 L U B L' D F' R F' U D2 R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F' 
16. 13.35 U L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' B2 F' L' B' U2 R' D' L 
17. 13.23 F' U2 R U2 B' U F' D B2 R' F2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U 
18. 13.39 R2 B' R' F2 L' U D' F' L' D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U 
19. (16.43) D F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 L' F' R' F2 R' D2 B' D R2 B2 
20. 13.33 B U R' D' F D L' D B' U D2 F2 B R2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 
21. 14.69 U' D2 R F D F' L2 U' F' L D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B R2 B L2 B2 
22. 12.90 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 B L' R F R F2 U' F' 
23. 11.71 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B D' F L' R' F' L D2 L' B' 
24. 13.78 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 F' L2 D L F' R' F' L2 B' L 
25. 12.11 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 F D B L F2 R F' D' B U 
26. 12.02 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F L2 R D B' F 
27. 13.62 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D F R U L' R' B U' R U R2 
28. 13.46 D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L' B D' F' U' L' R 
29. 16.40 F2 U F2 R' B' L' B R2 D' R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R L B2 U2 R' 
30. (DNF(13.82)) D R2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 F U L2 D' F' L D B2 R B2 U 
31. 12.19 L B2 R U2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 U' F2 R' B D R' F L' D2 R' 
32. 12.70 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 U' R' B' L F R D' U B L F 
33. 12.51 D2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 F U2 F' U F2 D2 R B' L' R B2 D L' 
34. 14.45 R2 U2 L2 R D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B R U' F' R' F D U2 F' 
35. 12.34 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U L' R2 F L2 D R2 D2 F' U 
36. 14.34 R' D2 R' D2 L D2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U' L B2 U F L2 D' R' F' U 
37. 13.09 B2 U2 B' D' L2 U' R' D2 L' U D2 F' R2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 L2 D2 
38. (17.03) U B2 R B' L2 B2 L D L2 F' U' R2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 
39. 12.02 R2 F L2 B2 L' D2 R F' D' B R2 U2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B 
40. 12.54 L' F R B' R' F D' L' F' R2 F2 U2 R L B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 
41. 11.28 R' F U' F U2 F B L U2 D' F' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' 
42. (10.53) F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B' D' F L' F2 R B2 L2 D' R2 
43. 12.34 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 B U F D' U R' U R' 
44. 11.62 D2 F U2 F D2 B R2 B F D' F2 L' U' R' D2 B2 L2 B R2 
45. 10.80 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' F' U2 L U B2 R D L2 F' U2 
46. 11.31 F U' D B' D' L' B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 
47. (20.16) L' F2 U' D R' B2 L' B2 U' B L2 F B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 
48. 14.03 U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R D' B' U' F2 L2 D B' R2 B L' 
49. 14.15 U F2 D R L2 F L U R B2 D2 L F2 B2 R U2 R U2 L2 
50. 14.06 L B2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R F' D2 U L' B2 D R D' F 
51. 15.90 U' B2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 D B2 U' L' D F2 R' B2 F' U' B' F2 D2 
52. 12.06 R2 U F2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' B U R' D' L U B2 F2 D F 
53. 12.86 L2 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B U' B' R' B L D2 F2 D' L' F' 
54. 11.79 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D U B F' D' L' U F2 D2 B D 
55. 14.55 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L D2 L' D' L' F U R2 B2 U2 B' L' F' 
56. 12.61 B2 F2 R U2 L U2 R' U2 F2 L' R D F' R' F' R B D U' F L 
57. 13.20 L R2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U L F' U' L D' U2 R U' F' 
58. 15.27 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 U' F U' B2 R2 U2 L B2 U' F' 
59. 13.68 B2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' F U B' U' B F D' R' 
60. 12.62 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L' B R U' L2 F D F' R 
61. 14.88 R B2 D2 L B2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 U R' B L2 B' R' F' L F' U' 
62. 12.24 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F R' U' R2 D2 R' U2 R2 F' R F2 
63. 12.30 B2 L' D' B R D R2 F2 L B L2 U2 B U2 F' B2 R2 D2 B 
64. 11.94 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D F R2 D' U F' D' R' F2 D R2 
65. (DNF(12.34)) U2 B U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 F R U L2 F R2 D F D2 L' U' 
66. 14.98 U' F2 U F R2 L U' F' R' B2 U2 F R2 L2 F D2 F' L2 D2 L2 
67. 15.11 F2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B L2 D' R D2 B L2 D2 U' B' L D U 
68. 14.02 U2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L U2 L D2 L B' R D' U B' L U R' B2 F' 
69. 10.71 D R L2 U' D' B2 D2 R' F' D2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 
70. 14.59 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' D' L' U' B2 F' R D L2 F2 U' 
71. 12.54 B D L2 F' U' D2 R' B' U F2 R2 U2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 
72. (10.42) L2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F L U' R' B' D2 L2 D L' D U' 
73. 15.38 F' L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 L R' F' D' B2 U R2 U' L D 
74. 15.39 D2 F L2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 R' U' F' L2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 R 
75. 12.48 F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' F' D F2 R F' R U' L 
76. 12.30 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B2 R' D' F2 L2 B L2 R D2 R2 
77. 11.17 U' F2 L2 D U' R2 B2 D U2 B' U F' D2 F2 U2 R B' L2 R2 
78. 10.70 F U2 L2 B2 F D2 U2 F' D2 B2 D' R' D2 U2 F' D2 L2 U L' B 
79. 14.83 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' U' B F' D R B' U R' B 
80. 11.57 R' U D L2 F' L2 U L D' R B2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 R U2 F2 L2 
81. 11.28 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B R2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B L2 F' R' D' F U2 
82. 15.10 F D2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 U' B' U' B' L' R F D' U' L' 
83. 11.63 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L B' D2 L F L F2 D R2 F2 
84. 12.53 U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R' B' L' U2 F L' D B2 R U 
85. 13.46 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F L F R' U' B U' 
86. 12.96 F' L2 B U2 B L2 F U2 B2 U B2 U' F' R' D2 L2 B2 F2 
87. 15.58 U B2 R' F U' L F' R F2 R' F' R2 F U2 B' L2 F' D2 F D2 R2 
88. 12.85 L2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 U F' U2 F' L D' L B' D' F' 
89. 11.24 D' F R L D2 F2 U' F' B2 U' B2 R2 B L2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F 
90. 13.70 U' F' L U2 B R L D B' U R2 F U2 D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B 
91. 13.43 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' U' B' F2 U2 R F' L' D B2 
92. 12.21 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U R U2 L D' B U L B' R B F' 
93. 10.56 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B U' F' U' F' U2 R' D R2 B' 
94. 10.83 D' B' U2 F2 R' D B' U L' F2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 U2 D' F2 U2 F2 
95. 13.66 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 D B' R' F' U' F' D B2 
96. 11.42 D2 U2 L R2 U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R2 B' R2 D L2 R D2 U2 F L' R2 
97. 12.74 L' D2 L B2 R D2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 B D' R2 B' F2 D B' F L D2 
98. 14.59 L F U F' D2 R' U L U2 D L2 D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 
99. 14.02 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U R' U2 B L R' D R U' B U2 
100. 11.95 D2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 B' U2 L U B2 D' B L R'


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 3, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-2
avg of 5: 10.321

Time List:
1. 10.049 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
2. (9.144) (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
3. (16.770) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-1, -2) 
4. 10.905 (1, 3)/(5, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, -4) 
5. 10.009 (4, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/

good squan average


----------



## dboeren (Jul 3, 2017)

I recently picked up a 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 and I can now solve all of them. Still learning the Square-1...


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 3, 2017)

Never thought I'd live to see myself get a sub-minute ao100, but I guess I did.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-3
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 47.67
worst: 1:21.15

avg of 50
current: 58.57 (σ = 3.93)
best: 58.56 (σ = 3.92)

avg of 100
current: 59.34 (σ = 4.58)
best: 59.34 (σ = 4.58)

Average: 59.34 (σ = 4.58)
Mean: 59.63



Spoiler: times/scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:10.71[ls3flip+w] B D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U' L B F' L U' L2 B L R Rw2 D2 F2 D' Rw2 B R2 Uw2 D2 B' Rw2 B2 Rw' F2 Rw L Fw2 Rw' Fw' F' Uw B L2 R2 D2
2. 1:00.28 U F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B L R' F D L B' U' R F U2 Fw2 L U' Fw2 U2 Rw2 R' D R2 Fw2 L2 R U Fw' D' L D' Rw2 Fw' Rw D B' Rw' Uw2 L
3. 54.87 R F' U' D L2 B U2 F U' L' B2 L2 F U2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 B U D2 Rw2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' Rw F U2 D2 B Uw Fw L' Uw' Rw2 B2 U' B'
4. 54.39[oll] F U2 R B' R U D2 F' L2 F D R2 D' R2 F2 U2 D B2 U' B2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 D F B2 U' L2 Uw2 L2 B2 L' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' B' Rw D2 Rw2 U' D'
5. 50.95[pll] U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' L' U2 F R' U2 R2 B2 D F2 U Fw2 L' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 L B Uw2 F Rw2 F Rw2 Uw D' L U2 F' Fw' Uw' R D2 F2 Rw' Uw
6. 56.76[pll] B D' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 L U B F R B L' D F' Rw2 D2 Fw2 B D' R2 B Uw2 Fw2 D' F B' R Fw2 Rw U' R' B' Uw' Fw B D2 Rw Fw U2
7. 57.33[w] D B' U2 F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 L U' L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B' L Fw2 L Uw2 U' R' D2 Rw2 U R2 Uw2 B2 F2 D2 Fw' R B L' U2 Rw Fw B' Uw2 D Fw B2
8. 55.26[oll] U D2 F L2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L R D2 R2 B' L' F' Fw2 Uw2 D' B Uw2 R2 D2 F Rw2 F D U F2 Rw Fw2 B' L' R Uw F Rw' R2 L' Fw R2
9. 1:02.03[pll] L2 F2 D' B2 D' U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L B' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L' D F2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U R2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R2 D' Fw' R2 B' D2 Fw' Uw L' Fw D2 F2 Uw B
10. 50.47 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F U2 F R2 F' L' B2 R2 D' Uw2 Fw2 F R2 Fw2 B L' F' Uw2 D2 F' R' Uw R L Fw2 U' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw F2 L
11. 1:06.46[oll] D2 F2 R F2 L B2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 B' D2 F' R U' B' D L U' B2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 B Uw2 D' L2 Fw2 U' L2 B2 F Rw' F U' D2 Rw Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw D
12. 1:15.91[3flip] R' D B2 R2 F' D' F2 D R' B' D R2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U D Rw2 D L' Fw2 U' R D Fw2 D' Rw2 L R' F2 Fw' Uw2 D Fw F R2 Rw L' D2 F2 Uw F'
13. 52.62 L' B' U F2 D2 L2 F D B U2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 L F2 L Rw2 Uw2 F L' B' U2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Uw Fw2 B2 F' D R2 Rw Fw F Rw' B' F' Uw
14. 50.05[opp] D2 R D2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 L' F2 L' U F L D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 Rw2 F2 U' F Uw2 B2 U' L2 Fw2 Rw2 U' F Rw' L F' Rw2 F2 D R Fw' L2 Fw Uw' U F
15. 1:05.69[oll] U2 L2 B D L2 D F2 R' D' F2 L D2 F2 B2 R' U2 D2 L' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' Fw2 U F2 Fw R L2 Fw' B Rw B2 Uw2 D' L2 Uw' Fw'
16. 55.34[adj] R2 F U' F' R L B2 D' U2 L2 B R2 B D2 F' R2 L2 B' L' Uw2 L Fw2 B' Rw2 R2 F Uw2 B U2 F R2 Uw F Uw2 B2 Uw' R2 F' Uw' Fw' R2 Fw Rw Fw
17. 1:02.28[oll+adj] F' D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D' R' D L2 F' R' F U B' D Fw2 U' L2 Fw2 F2 U Rw2 U F D2 B' Rw' B' U' Fw2 D' L Uw R U Fw L' D'
18. 58.09[pll] D2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 F D B2 U R' B2 R B' Rw2 U2 F B' L' F' Uw2 U2 Fw2 D2 F L B Uw F D' F Uw' Fw' Rw F' Uw2 B' U' F L2
19. 1:09.53[ls3flip] R F R2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F2 R B' R F' U' L F D U2 Uw2 L2 F' D2 Fw2 D Rw2 B2 D B R2 Fw2 Rw' F' B L2 U' Rw' Uw' U2 Rw R2 Uw' Rw U2
20. 1:05.29[3flip] U B' L' F R2 B' L' U D' L D2 B2 D2 F D2 F' R2 L2 B' U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 D' F D2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R2 D' F2 Rw' U D' Rw' B' Uw L F2 Rw' Uw D' L F'
21. 1:01.82[oll+w] U2 B2 L D2 L2 R' F2 L U2 R2 U2 F' L D2 R' U' L' F' U2 L R' Uw2 L' F' Uw2 L' R Uw2 D2 Rw2 D2 R D2 L' Uw L F U2 L' D2 Rw U2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' R2
22. 59.61[oll] D2 L' F2 L F2 R2 B2 R' D2 B R U2 B L2 U' F D' R D2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B' R' L2 F' Uw2 R B2 Uw R' B' F2 D L2 Uw2 F' Fw' L2 Fw Uw2 Fw2
23. 1:05.93 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R' F2 R B2 F2 D' L U2 B2 Uw2 F2 L' B U2 R Uw2 Fw2 B L' F' L' Uw F2 R2 Uw' U2 B2 Rw' U' L Fw' F2 Rw
24. 1:02.22[oll+adj] L2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L' F2 U L2 U' B U L B L' Fw2 U' F2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 U2 R D R2 L' Fw Uw2 R' Uw2 F' Uw B2 Rw' Fw2 L2 U' R'
25. 55.52[oll] D' F2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D F' L D' U' L2 F2 D F' U' F' Rw2 Uw2 U' R2 Fw2 B' D' B' Uw2 R2 U Rw2 D Rw F' U' D' Rw2 Fw' B' Rw Fw L Fw R
26. 56.32[oll] L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B F D B L' U L F Rw2 D' Fw2 L D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 U' R Uw2 U2 L2 Fw' D' L2 D2 R D' Rw Fw' U2 Fw' U Rw
27. 1:04.02[oll] B' D' L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D R D' B2 U' F' L' D' L' D Rw2 U L2 R' Uw2 R F2 B2 U' Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw D' F2 L B' Rw Uw R' Fw Uw U Rw2 F
28. 52.42 D' L2 B L U' D' B2 R' F' R2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B U F2 Rw2 F' L2 R2 U Fw2 R2 B2 Rw Fw2 Rw U Rw R2 Fw2 Uw B' Rw Uw' Fw' U2
29. 57.37[3flip] R2 D F2 D' B2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D' R' F2 L' U' L D B R' D' U Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' B' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F Rw2 B L B' Uw' R' F2 Rw B2 U2 Rw Uw U2 Fw' D
30. 1:03.42[pll] R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F' R D L2 D2 U' B' R' F' U R2 Fw2 D' Fw2 F' Rw2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 Rw2 B Rw F D L R' Uw' Fw' R2 F' Uw2 Rw D'
31. 59.33[oll+opp] R' F' R' L B' L' B' D' R L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R B Uw2 F' U Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' L2 B U R2 Rw' U2 Rw B2 F2 Uw' Rw' L D2 Rw' Fw L2 Uw
32. 1:21.15[oll+adjderp] D F D' B R' D' F2 U' L U2 F R2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F D Rw2 Uw2 F D2 Fw2 D Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 U F L2 Rw R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' U Rw' F' U R2 Uw2 R
33. 55.44[oll] R2 B2 L2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L U B D' U2 F2 D' L F' U2 Uw2 R' L Uw2 B2 U Rw2 D' Fw2 L' U' Rw2 L Fw' Rw2 F R' U2 Uw' R D Fw2 Rw R Fw
34. 57.81[opp] U' D2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 D' L' R F' D2 B' D' B2 U' Rw2 B' D2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 F Rw2 L Fw2 R' L2 Uw L' D2 F R' Fw' Rw U2 B' R' Uw2 U
35. 55.72[oll] F2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B D2 R' F D2 F' D' L' D2 Uw2 B2 F Uw2 D2 Fw2 F' R F' R Fw2 Rw2 Uw U F2 D' R' B2 Fw' Uw2 D U2 Rw' U' L
36. 59.98[oll] F' L2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' B2 U B F2 D2 F D R2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F L' B Uw2 L' F L2 F2 Uw D' U B' U2 L2 Uw Fw' Uw' F' Rw2 R2 Uw'
37. 1:05.29 B' L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 B U' R' F2 D R' F' U2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 U' F2 D2 L Uw2 U2 F2 Uw2 L' Fw' Rw2 B2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw' B2 Uw2 F Rw2 R'
38. 1:01.46[oll+opp] L F B' U' B L2 U R' D U2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 B' D2 B' Rw2 B L Uw2 D2 B' L' B2 R2 F2 Rw2 D2 Uw Fw2 B L R2 B' Fw' L' Uw B2 Rw' Fw Uw'
39. 55.75[oll] U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D2 R B' L D2 B' D2 R' D U2 F Uw2 L Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 R' F' Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 R' Uw B' Uw' Rw2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw R' Uw2 F L
40. 1:05.74[3flip+adj] D' L2 B2 R D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R' U2 B' R2 F2 R D' B F' L' U Fw2 Uw2 L F' R2 B' Uw2 L B Uw2 F' U2 Uw' D F2 L D' Rw2 U' Rw Uw Fw' U2 D Rw
41. 1:00.94[3flip] B' F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R B2 F' L F U' B L' F' Uw2 B' D' Rw2 Uw2 D' U B' D R2 D2 F2 Rw U Fw2 D' F' L2 R' Uw' Fw L Uw' Fw' R
42. 1:00.31[adj] L D R L2 B D' F2 R' D' U2 B D2 F U2 B D2 B D2 B Rw2 D' F' Uw2 F U2 B L2 D' B' U Rw U F' Uw2 L2 U2 Uw' Rw2 U' F' Rw' L Uw2
43. 59.98[ls3flip] L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 L' B' L2 R F D' U L F U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' R' Fw2 L2 Uw2 B L D2 R' Uw F' U2 F' Uw U' Rw' Uw U F Rw2 Uw' Rw D2
44. 56.92[pll] R D' B U2 D' F2 U' F B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 L' Uw2 R F U2 Rw2 Uw2 B U2 Fw2 F2 B' R2 Uw' L Uw2 U B2 U' Fw U' F' Uw Rw Uw' R2
45. 1:06.29[opp] F' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 B D F2 L2 B D' B' Uw2 F' Rw2 D' B L2 Fw2 F L2 B' U Rw F D L Uw2 L Fw Uw R U2 B2 L2 Fw
46. 50.70 B' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 R' B' D L R D B' D F' Rw2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 U2 L' Uw2 D R Fw2 U B2 Fw L' Fw2 D L2 F2 Rw' U Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw' B'
47. 55.86 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L' D' U F' R D2 L2 B' F' L2 Rw2 Uw2 D F2 Rw2 D' B2 U' Rw2 L' B2 F2 R Fw' U Fw2 D L' Rw Uw U2 L2 D Fw' Rw
48. 1:07.18[oll] F B' U B2 U B' U' L U2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' U' Uw2 B' Rw2 L B2 D2 L B2 Uw2 F L' D2 Uw' R Uw2 R2 F Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 F R B2 D'
49. 1:10.84[3flip+opp] F L2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B U' R2 B L2 U L' U' R' U F Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' D2 Fw2 R Uw2 B R2 B' U F L Uw Fw2 D' Rw Uw' R' Uw' Fw' R D L
50. 1:04.12 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B L2 D U B' L R U2 L2 F Fw2 L B' Rw2 F R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 L F' Uw2 R' U Fw2 Uw' D' F' Fw' L' D' Rw Uw2 L2 B
51. 57.75[pll] F' U2 R F B U' F D' U2 B2 R2 L B2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 D Fw2 L' Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 L2 D2 B R Uw Fw2 Uw L' R' D F2 Uw R2 Rw Uw' L' Fw B
52. 55.79 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' F R2 D B D2 U L2 B2 L' B R' Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 R D' L2 R' U2 Rw2 L U Rw2 Fw' U2 L2 Fw R2 Rw' U Fw D L F R
53. 1:02.82[adj] F2 D' R' U' D2 F B' U' R' U D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' F Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 U B Uw2 U B U' B2 D2 L2 Rw' U R F L Fw' U2 Rw' Uw L' Fw' L2
54. 59.95[adjcorners] F' U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' R F' L2 B2 F2 U' B U2 Rw2 Uw2 D R' Fw2 D' F2 D2 Rw2 R2 U2 R2 Fw' U L F' L R2 Rw' F Rw F2 Rw' Uw' R'
55. 51.00 F2 L' U' D' B U L2 U B2 R L D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F R F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 L F' U' L' Uw2 L2 Fw Rw' F D' Rw Fw' D
56. 1:01.87[3flip] L' F2 U L2 U2 F' B2 U' R B R2 B D2 F B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 R U Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 L2 F2 Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 L' B' D' Uw' B Rw Uw' F2
57. 58.65 U' F' L F2 R' U2 R2 F U R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 B' U Fw2 U2 D Rw' L U Rw2 U' B' F R Fw' Uw D' B R2 Uw2
58. 56.73[oll+w] R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L' D2 B' L' U F R' D R U2 R2 Rw2 U2 B Uw2 U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 F' D' Rw U2 Rw2 F' R B Uw F2 Rw D Fw' D2 Rw2 U2
59. 50.98 U D2 R U2 R' D2 R' F2 L' R F2 B' L' U' B2 U2 L2 B2 F Rw2 D L' Fw2 D' Rw2 D R' Uw2 L' F2 U R2 Fw L2 D Fw' U2 L R' Rw' Fw D2 Rw' Uw Rw'
60. 55.03[pll] D' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 L D R2 U B U B L' D' Fw2 R F2 D L' Fw2 B2 Uw2 B2 U R' U Fw' Rw2 L D' L B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw D R' F
61. 1:05.08[adj] F L2 B R2 D' F' L B' D B U2 F' R2 B R2 B' L2 F' B L2 Fw2 Rw2 L' D' B2 Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 L D L2 Fw' F Uw2 U B' L2 D Uw F R Fw' R' L'
62. 48.52[3flip+opp] U R' F' U2 R F L U2 L F U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B' U2 R2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 U F' D Fw2 F2 U2 Fw2 R2 B' Rw' F2 U R2 Uw2 B2 U Uw R2 Fw Rw Uw U'
63. 1:00.86[oll] D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 F' L' D' F L' U' B2 F2 L' U' R2 Rw2 B U' Fw2 Rw2 D F2 Uw2 D Fw2 U F D Rw D2 F2 U R U L' Uw Fw' R Uw Rw2
64. 1:02.47[oll+adj] L' D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R' B R' D F L B' Fw2 D R2 Uw2 Rw2 F' D Rw2 B' F2 U' F2 L2 Rw D2 L Fw2 Uw2 Fw Rw D' Fw' Uw2 B' Rw' U2
65. 55.60 D2 U R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L B' D B2 R2 U F' L' U2 L2 Rw2 F' R2 Fw2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 B2 R2 U' Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw U2 L2 D2 Rw Fw R' Uw2 F2 D2 Fw'
66. 53.85[w] F' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D' U' B2 R2 F L R D L2 R2 D R U' Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 F' U F' Rw2 D B' R2 Rw Uw2 U' R2 B' U2 Rw U2 Rw2 Uw B2 Rw'
67. 1:03.17[oll+pll] D L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 U2 F D' U F L' B L2 R2 D U Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 U2 B U' F2 D2 B' R2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 D' Rw' B2 D' Uw' L' B2 D' Rw' Fw B U2
68. 1:00.74[oll+w] D2 L2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 U B' D B2 U2 L2 R' D' R' Fw2 Rw2 B D2 Rw2 U F' D' Rw2 D' F D' Rw' D' B' Rw2 F R2 Fw Rw L Fw' B2 U2 B'
69. 56.87 L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 R' U2 B2 U' F' D' B2 D2 U2 B' Rw2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' F Uw2 F2 B2 D F Rw' F Uw2 L2 Fw2 U' D2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 B2 L2 U
70. 1:18.31[opp] B2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 R U' R' U2 F D L' B' D2 B2 R Uw2 F' Uw2 R2 B' Rw2 D L2 U' B D' F Rw' R' Fw2 D Rw D Uw Fw2 Rw' D B Uw R
71. 1:02.28[oll+pll] U' L D' L B L U2 L' D' B' U2 F2 B2 D L2 U D2 F2 B2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F D2 Rw2 R' F' U2 R B Uw2 F Uw Rw2 Fw2 R2 U2 R' Uw Rw D Rw2 Uw' D
72. 57.32[oll] U2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L R' B' D L2 R F' D' B2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 L U2 L F2 Uw2 B' L' F Uw B R' Uw2 R2 F' Fw' Rw' Fw Uw D B' U
73. 55.96[3flip] U' F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B' R U B2 D2 U2 R' F D2 F' Fw2 R' Uw2 L2 F' U2 Rw2 R2 F' U2 R Uw' R Fw2 Uw2 U Fw' L' B2 L2 Uw' Fw' L2
74. 58.02[o] L' U' R' B2 U R2 L B D L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 Fw2 U Rw2 L2 Fw2 U F' B U Rw2 F R2 Rw' D' F Rw2 Fw D U' L' B2 Uw Fw2 D'
75. 1:02.65[ls3flip+adj] F U2 R' U2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 F D' F' U2 R' U B U2 L' Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 B U Rw2 U2 R2 B' L2 U Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw L' F' D Rw' Fw' L' Fw L' D
76. 1:08.38[oll] B' U' F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D U2 L2 D R' D' L' B' L2 F' D2 U L2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R' F Uw2 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 L' F Uw' R2 Uw2 F' R' Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw' U' Fw R' Uw B
77. 48.97 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B U' B' F2 R' D B R' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 L D' L2 Fw2 D U2 L Uw2 L2 Fw' R F' Rw2 L B2 Uw Fw Uw2 Rw U Rw2 Uw'
78. 59.97[oll] D2 R U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 U L B L' U F D' F2 L' Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw2 B' U' D F L2 B2 Rw U2 D R' L Uw Fw' F2 Rw' B Uw' U2
79. 1:10.05 L D2 R2 F U2 B' D2 U2 B F' D2 L2 R' F L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 Rw2 U B F' Rw2 Fw2 R2 F' Uw2 U Rw2 U' Rw B L D Uw' B L' D' Rw2 B Rw' R2
80. 50.38[opp] L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 B' F' D' L D' F2 D' L2 B R' B Fw2 Uw2 F R' Uw2 R2 F R' U2 F2 Uw2 L2 Uw' L' F' Uw2 L' D Rw' Uw D Fw Rw' Fw2
81. 1:02.14[oll] D B U' R2 L' B U' D R F' B2 U2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' Rw2 Fw2 R D Fw2 D F2 L2 U D2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 R2 Uw2 B D Fw' Rw D2 U' Rw D2
82. 58.31[diagcorners] D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U R' U2 F U' B' D U B F2 L2 Fw2 R U Fw2 L2 U L Fw2 R2 B2 D' L R Fw' U Fw2 B2 R B Rw' B' D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw
83. 59.63[oll] L2 D R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F L B2 R B' U' F R2 B' F Rw2 U R D Rw2 D2 Rw2 U Fw2 L' R2 U2 Fw R2 U2 Fw' R2 F Uw' R' B' Uw' L2 Fw2 D'
84. 1:03.37[oll+adj] L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F L' U2 F' L R2 D B U' B' F' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F Uw2 F2 L' B U2 R2 F Uw F U B2 Rw' B2 D' L2 Uw B L2
85. 1:00.52 R L2 F2 R2 F R2 B D2 B2 F' L F R2 F D' R F' D F2 Rw2 U' Fw2 B2 U B Rw2 U F' U Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F D2 Rw Uw2 R B' Uw' U' F L Fw Rw
86. 1:02.28[oll+opp] U' F' L B R D B D' F2 L U2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U Uw2 B2 R F2 Rw2 B Uw2 R Uw2 F Rw2 R F' Uw' F2 Uw' B' U2 Rw D' Fw B' Uw' Rw2
87. 57.01[ls3flip] U F2 U' B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R B' F2 L U B' L2 B2 F L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' R Uw2 Fw2 F U2 R D2 F2 Uw B' F' U' Rw' U' Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw F' D'
88. 59.55 L2 D' R L B U2 D' F2 B' U' B U2 R2 F B D2 F' D2 L2 Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 B2 D2 L2 R Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R U' Fw R Fw Uw2 F2 D2 Uw' Rw L2 Fw R' Uw' B'
89. 57.13[pll] L2 U' B2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U R' D B2 D R' B L2 U F L Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 R Uw2 D' L' D2 R U' Rw2 Fw L' D Fw' F' R2 Fw' Rw D2 U' Rw Uw'
90. 55.55[w] R' U' L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B L F R B L F' U2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 D B2 Rw2 L2 D' Rw2 F L2 D Rw' L' U Rw U' Rw' R F2 Uw B R' F2 Rw'
91. 56.34 F R2 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' R' F D' L R B2 U F D2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 B L2 D Fw2 Rw D L U B' Fw D L Fw2 Uw B Rw2 U
92. 55.87[oll+w] L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 D' R' B D2 U2 B U' Fw2 R' Uw2 L' R B' Rw2 D2 U2 R' F D L' Fw2 B Uw' L Rw Uw2 D' Rw R2 Uw2 F
93. 1:02.64[oll] D2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' D' L2 B F U F' R2 D' Rw2 Fw2 B U2 Rw2 L2 D' B' R2 F' Rw Uw2 U D' Fw2 B' R Fw' Rw D Rw2 L D
94. 52.85[oll] D2 F' R2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B' D B2 D' R U R2 B' F' R2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D' U' B2 D' Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 R2 F' Rw' B2 F2 Rw Uw R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L' B2 Rw'
95. 50.90[adj] U L B U' R D' F L' D' F U2 R2 B L2 B' R2 F R2 F R Rw2 D B' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 F' Uw2 Rw2 U2 R2 D L' F Rw' F2 R' Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2
96. 1:04.43[3flip+opp] L' U D F' U' R L F' D F' B L2 D2 B D2 B D2 B U2 L' Uw2 F' U Fw2 R2 Fw2 B' Uw2 F D B2 R2 Rw' F2 R2 Fw2 B' L2 Fw' Uw' L Uw' Rw' D' F
97. 57.42[pll] U2 F' R F2 B' L' U' B U2 D L2 B' D2 F B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F D2 Fw2 U' F' Rw2 B D' Rw2 L2 D B2 U D' Rw' D2 F R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D L' Fw' U2 Rw L
98. 47.67 L' U2 R2 D2 B D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R U' L' F' D' R2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 D F2 D' Rw2 B D' Fw2 U R2 D2 Fw2 L U2 Rw R Uw' Rw D' R' Fw L Uw2
99. 1:00.52[oll+w] R B R' L2 B2 D' L2 F U' F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 D' L2 D2 R Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 U L2 D' B Rw2 B D2 Fw2 R U R2 D Rw' Fw' Uw Rw' U Fw' Uw' Fw' L
100. 1:04.45[oll+adj] U2 F R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B L' D2 U L' U' L F L' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 B' U' Fw2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 Rw D R2 D F' Uw' Rw2 U' L' Fw D' B U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 3, 2017)

*7.51 avg12 pb, 6.90avg5:*
7.21, 7.34, [8.35, 7.02, 7.47, (5.13), 6.21], (8.75),8.50, 8.08, 8.44, 6.47

1. 5.13 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L' D' B' L2 B2 U' F U2 B2

z x' //
F' L' D' R D' //
L' U L //
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //
y U R' F R F' R' U' R //
R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U R' //
U2 U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 //

53 moves, 10.33tps


----------



## zosiah (Jul 3, 2017)

So I did a 5x5 Real Man Challenge and got a 7:29.33. Not very good for me, but still sub my previous attempt by a minute and a half


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 3, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> avg of 50
> current: 58.57 (σ = 3.93)
> best: 58.56 (σ = 3.92)


Wait what? Is this 4x4? We have the same PB Ao50


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 3, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> Wait what? Is this 4x4? We have the same PB Ao50



Yeah. My PB ao50 is 58.49 though (from last week).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 4, 2017)

FeelsGoodMan




Practise paid off


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 4, 2017)

4th 5:
5.94 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 L' U R B' R D' B' L F D

x2
U Rw' U (Rw L) Dw R2
U2 R' U R
y' L' U' L
U' R' U' R Dw' L' U L
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'

38 moves 6.39 TPS


----------



## asacuber (Jul 4, 2017)

pb!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-3
single: 1:51.51

Time List:
1. 1:51.50 Lw Uw Lw2 U2 F2 Uw' B F' Lw R B L' F' Fw2 Uw' U' Bw2 L2 Dw F Lw2 Rw Dw' B2 F R Bw' B L D Lw B' Dw2 L2 R2 Bw' B2 Rw Dw' D Lw2 Dw' B' R' L' Dw2 B' D' Dw2 B' D' L' Uw' Fw2 R2 Rw' Dw2 U' Rw' D

Fluid centers and edges(hoya btw)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 4, 2017)

5.63 clock single 
UR3+ DR4- DL3+ UL3+ U2- R1- D1- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R0+ D2- L1+ ALL2- DR DL UL

7.41 ao5

7.90 ao12

8.58 ao50 

Lingao with rubiks pin is fun


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 4, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 5.63 clock single
> UR3+ DR4- DL3+ UL3+ U2- R1- D1- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R0+ D2- L1+ ALL2- DR DL UL
> 
> 7.41 ao5
> ...


Nice. I use lingao with Rubik's as well.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 4, 2017)

Just got a 1:11.91 3bld pb single! Also my first sub 2


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 4, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-4
mean of 3: 26.16

Time List:
1. 25.70 Uw' B F U2 D F2 R L U2 D2 Uw' B' F' U' B2 L' D' U2 Fw2 L2 D' U F2 Uw' F' U2 L2 R U Fw U2 R2 L2 D2 Fw L Rw' F' Uw2 L2
2. 22.85 Rw' Uw Fw F U2 F' D' R2 Uw R' Fw2 B Uw2 B2 D' B2 F' L' U' Rw2 U' B Uw' D' R F2 B L2 F2 R F B2 D U2 L Uw' Rw' U2 B2 Rw2
3. 29.91 D2 R D L' D2 Rw2 U' B F' Rw U2 D2 Uw L' U Rw Fw' Rw R' F' Uw2 L' Fw U F Fw U R' L Uw' D' U' R' F Uw2 R2 U F R2 F2

Bombed the avg5 though 

edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-4
avg of 5: 27.15

Time List:
1. (39.98) Fw B' U Uw Rw U Uw B D U' R' U' Fw' B' F' D R B2 D R U L Fw' R' U B Rw2 U B2 L2 Uw2 R Uw2 R' L2 F' D' B' R2 B 
2. (26.26) L' Rw2 R D B Uw' R F' R F2 Uw2 D' Rw Fw' Rw' D L2 U Rw2 U2 F2 Fw U Uw2 B' F' R' Fw Uw2 Rw' B F' U2 Rw' U' R2 U B U2 B2 
3. 27.32 D' L' F' D' F2 U Uw L Uw' R D' Uw2 U2 F' Uw Fw' R2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw L' F Rw' Fw U2 Fw Uw2 D2 R Rw2 L Fw2 R D R2 F' Uw L R 
4. 27.66 B' L' Fw2 Uw B Fw' U' Rw' Fw U2 D2 L R2 D L' B' D' B U Uw2 R Uw' U D' R' Rw' B' Uw2 R' Fw L' F2 Rw2 D R' D' U' Fw' Rw2 L' 
5. 26.44 Uw L U' Rw' R2 D Uw2 B2 U' D' Rw' U' D2 B' L2 B L' D Rw Uw2 F' D U' L' Fw R2 B2 Fw2 F D2 B2 R2 Uw2 L Rw2 R' U2 F' R2 Uw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 4, 2017)

in progress of learning advanced, first 5 scrambles after watching a tutorial for advanced lulz

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-4
avg of 5: 2.50

Time List:
1. 2.12 R' L R' U B' R L' B' R' 
2. (1.84) R' U' B' L U' R U L' 
3. (4.21) R' B L' B' L' U L' U 
4. 2.97 B L B' R U L' U' L' 
5. 2.41 U' R B L' U' R B U'

keyboard tho


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 5, 2017)

9.12 Single, 10.87 Ao5, 12.11 Ao12, 12.57 Ao50, 12.95 Ao100
That's my 4th or 5th 9-second solve today; the one before it was a 9.87, which I finished while looking away lol



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single: *9.12 L' B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 R F2 R' B U' F2 U2 R' F R2 U L2 fastest solve of the day
*Average of 5:* 10.87 whoa
1. (14.12) L2 B D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U R' U2 B' D' R' B2 U L U'
2. (10.34) B L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U B R D L2 R F D B'
3. 11.15 D2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R F2 D U L' B R U' F' U2
4. 10.47 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B' F2 R D' R B F2 L' F' D2 F' R
5. 11.00 D2 U2 B D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' R D2 F' R D2 L' U' L U2 L
*Average of 12:* 12.11 is gud
1. 11.10 F' U D' L' F R D L2 F L F' L2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2
2. 12.26 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 R F2 D2 L B2 U F2 R2 U R' B2 F L2 R'
3. 12.13 D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F' R F2 R2 F U R' F2 L
4. 14.12 L2 B D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U R' U2 B' D' R' B2 U L U'
5. (10.34) B L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U B R D L2 R F D B'
6. 11.15 D2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R F2 D U L' B R U' F' U2
7. 10.47 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B' F2 R D' R B F2 L' F' D2 F' R
8. 11.00 D2 U2 B D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' R D2 F' R D2 L' U' L U2 L
9. (15.40) B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R B' R' D' U B' D U2 F D' U
10. 13.09 U F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 U L F' L2 B2 U R D2 B2 U R'
11. 10.83 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U R D' B' U' L' R' F' U2 B' L
12. 14.97 R2 D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L R2 D' F' R B2 F2 U' L2 R' F2
*Average of 50:* 12.57 (second best, behind 12.47)
1. 13.47 B2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B' U L' U R2 B L2 R
2. 11.65 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R F' L D' B' L D L' D2 U
3. 12.42 L F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R F' D' L F2 D' R2 D' F' U
4. 10.74 F2 D U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U F2 L D' F' L U' F D2 F' L F2
5. 11.93 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 F' R U2 F' U2 R U B' L' R2 F
6. 12.56 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 L' B2 D F2 D2 L' B D2 U2 F
7. 11.32 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 R U' R' U2 B' L F2 U' R' U2
8. 11.28 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 F' R U2 L R2 F2 U R
9. 10.67 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D U2 R2 B' L D' R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 U'
10. 13.53 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 D F' U' B' U2 F2 L' D2 U' B' D
11. 14.17 B' R2 L2 B L U' R L F2 D' F' L2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F'
12. (17.53) B D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F' L2 D2 U' L' F D' B' R' U' F2 L' D'
13. 12.42 F' D F2 B2 L' D' R B R2 F D2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 L2
14. 13.26 U2 D R F L' B2 D' B2 U' F' L2 F U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2
15. 12.56 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 L' D' U' R' U B' L2 D2 F2
16. 13.09 U' R2 B R F' B2 D' B' D' F2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L
17. 11.34 R' B2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D R' D B D' U2 B L2 R U'
18. 13.61 D2 F' D B L D' R B2 U B L U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2
19. 12.86 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B' D2 L D' R B F2 L2 F D
20. 12.45 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D U L2 F' D2 R' U' F2 L2 B R' F R'
21. 10.94 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 F' D' L2 B L2 U' L D2 B' F' U'
22. 14.00 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' F' R' U2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2
23. 10.65 R' U' F' B2 L F' U R2 L2 B U R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2
24. 14.52 D' U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' F U2 F R B' F' U F' U R'
25. 13.25 L2 U' R' F2 L D L' B' U R' B2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L
26. 12.11 B2 U' F D' F2 R B' R2 L D F2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2
27. 13.98 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R' D2 L' U2 R' U2 F' L2 R2 F'
28. 11.63 L2 D2 B' L2 B' F2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 R' U' L F' D2 R2 U R D' L2
29. 12.22 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B' D' U2 F D' L' R U' F' D2
30. 12.22 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' B' U2 B L2 D B2 D2 L U2 F
31. 12.09 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U F2 D' B' D F' U F L
32. 12.42 B' U2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 F' R' D F2 U' R' U R2 D' B' D
33. (9.12) L' B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 R F2 R' B U' F2 U2 R' F R2 U L2
34. 14.34 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B F' D2 R' B' L2 U' R F2 U'
35. 14.40 L U2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 B U L U F' R B' L' U'
36. (18.29) D2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B R U' F2 L' B2 F' U2 F2
37. 11.10 F' U D' L' F R D L2 F L F' L2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2
38. 12.26 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 R F2 D2 L B2 U F2 R2 U R' B2 F L2 R'
39. 12.13 D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F' R F2 R2 F U R' F2 L
40. 14.12 L2 B D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U R' U2 B' D' R' B2 U L U'
41. (10.34) B L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U B R D L2 R F D B'
42. 11.15 D2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R F2 D U L' B R U' F' U2
43. (10.47) U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B' F2 R D' R B F2 L' F' D2 F' R
44. 11.00 D2 U2 B D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' R D2 F' R D2 L' U' L U2 L
45. 15.40 B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R B' R' D' U B' D U2 F D' U
46. 13.09 U F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 U L F' L2 B2 U R D2 B2 U R'
47. 10.83 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U R D' B' U' L' R' F' U2 B' L
48. 14.97 R2 D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L R2 D' F' R B2 F2 U' L2 R' F2
49. (15.62) U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R D' F U2 B F' D' L' B2 R'
50. 12.76 B' D2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 L B2 D L' B F U' B' R' U
*Average of 100:* 12.95 sub-13 \o/
1. 13.29 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R' F' D2 B R D' L' B2 L' R
2. 13.47 B2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B' U L' U R2 B L2 R
3. 11.65 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R F' L D' B' L D L' D2 U
4. 12.42 L F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R F' D' L F2 D' R2 D' F' U
5. 10.74 F2 D U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U F2 L D' F' L U' F D2 F' L F2
6. 11.93 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 F' R U2 F' U2 R U B' L' R2 F
7. 12.56 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 L' B2 D F2 D2 L' B D2 U2 F
8. 11.32 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 R U' R' U2 B' L F2 U' R' U2
9. 11.28 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 F' R U2 L R2 F2 U R
10. 10.67 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D U2 R2 B' L D' R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 U'
11. 13.53 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 D F' U' B' U2 F2 L' D2 U' B' D
12. 14.17 B' R2 L2 B L U' R L F2 D' F' L2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F'
13. (17.53) B D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F' L2 D2 U' L' F D' B' R' U' F2 L' D'
14. 12.42 F' D F2 B2 L' D' R B R2 F D2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 L2
15. 13.26 U2 D R F L' B2 D' B2 U' F' L2 F U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2
16. 12.56 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 L' D' U' R' U B' L2 D2 F2
17. 13.09 U' R2 B R F' B2 D' B' D' F2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L
18. 11.34 R' B2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D R' D B D' U2 B L2 R U'
19. 13.61 D2 F' D B L D' R B2 U B L U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2
20. 12.86 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B' D2 L D' R B F2 L2 F D
21. 12.45 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D U L2 F' D2 R' U' F2 L2 B R' F R'
22. 10.94 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 F' D' L2 B L2 U' L D2 B' F' U'
23. 14.00 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' F' R' U2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2
24. 10.65 R' U' F' B2 L F' U R2 L2 B U R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2
25. 14.52 D' U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' F U2 F R B' F' U F' U R'
26. 13.25 L2 U' R' F2 L D L' B' U R' B2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L
27. 12.11 B2 U' F D' F2 R B' R2 L D F2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2
28. 13.98 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R' D2 L' U2 R' U2 F' L2 R2 F'
29. 11.63 L2 D2 B' L2 B' F2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 R' U' L F' D2 R2 U R D' L2
30. 12.22 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B' D' U2 F D' L' R U' F' D2
31. 12.22 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' B' U2 B L2 D B2 D2 L U2 F
32. 12.09 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U F2 D' B' D F' U F L
33. 12.42 B' U2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 F' R' D F2 U' R' U R2 D' B' D
34. (9.12) L' B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 R F2 R' B U' F2 U2 R' F R2 U L2
35. 14.34 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B F' D2 R' B' L2 U' R F2 U'
36. 14.40 L U2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 B U L U F' R B' L' U'
37. (18.29) D2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B R U' F2 L' B2 F' U2 F2
38. 11.10 F' U D' L' F R D L2 F L F' L2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2
39. 12.26 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 R F2 D2 L B2 U F2 R2 U R' B2 F L2 R'
40. 12.13 D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F' R F2 R2 F U R' F2 L
41. 14.12 L2 B D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U R' U2 B' D' R' B2 U L U'
42. (10.34) B L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U B R D L2 R F D B'
43. 11.15 D2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R F2 D U L' B R U' F' U2
44. (10.47) U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B' F2 R D' R B F2 L' F' D2 F' R
45. 11.00 D2 U2 B D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' R D2 F' R D2 L' U' L U2 L
46. 15.40 B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R B' R' D' U B' D U2 F D' U
47. 13.09 U F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 U L F' L2 B2 U R D2 B2 U R'
48. 10.83 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U R D' B' U' L' R' F' U2 B' L
49. 14.97 R2 D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L R2 D' F' R B2 F2 U' L2 R' F2
50. 15.62 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 D R D' F U2 B F' D' L' B2 R'
51. 12.76 B' D2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 L B2 D L' B F U' B' R' U
52. 13.58 D R2 F2 B2 L F' D' F U R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D L2 U2
53. 15.08 U' R2 D L2 F2 D L2 U L2 R2 B R2 D2 L' D U L' F U B U2
54. 14.64 D F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D B R F' D' L' R B L D L
55. 14.02 U R2 F U D2 L' B' L2 D' R2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 L2 F' U2 R2
56. (10.21) F' D2 B' F U2 F D2 F U2 F D' B2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 U R2
57. 13.31 F' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D F2 U F U' L R D'
58. 13.52 L2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' R' D2 R U L' U R2 D B'
59. 12.16 L' F2 D2 F2 R F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 U B D2 L U2 F' R' D2 U2 R2
60. 13.36 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 F U' L2 B F2 D R' U R' U
61. (10.14) L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F' U' F' R D' R2 B2 F' D2 U2
62. 10.72 F2 D' L2 B' D R L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2
63. 13.02 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F L2 U' R' D' U2 F R2 F2 D' L2 R
64. 12.19 F2 U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L' B2 D F D U B U B' R'
65. 13.12 B U F2 L U' D L2 U' R U2 B U2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 B U2
66. 14.60 L2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R D2 B' L' U' B D2 U B2
67. (16.45) D2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L U2 L2 R' F' L2 B R U2 L' D U' B F' D
68. 12.14 U' F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U B L B F2 L2 F L' D' F L
69. 15.01 L2 F2 L D2 F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 B2 D B L B' U B2 F R' B D
70. (17.48) B2 D B' U' B2 L U2 R' U' B2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L' F2 U2
71. 15.37 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D B U' L2 B' L U' R F2 D B'
72. 12.00 D2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 F' D2 L' B2 R' D' B' U2
73. 11.32 U2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 L' B' D2 U L' B2 R2 U2 R' U2
74. 12.33 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' R' D B' U2 L2 B2 L' D' F R'
75. 11.46 U R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F' L2 R2 F L' U' R2 U F
76. 11.11 U2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U L U2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B'
77. 15.10 U B2 D R2 D R2 D L2 R2 U B' D2 U L F D' B' U L2 F' R'
78. 13.98 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B L' F2 U2 F D2 F2 U L R'
79. 14.14 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' U R D U' L B R2 B D2
80. 12.94 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 D L D' B2 U2 L2 B D2 L' R2 D'
81. 13.05 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R F' D2 B D2 R' U2 F' R D2
82. 13.60 R' F U2 D R2 L' U2 D' L2 U R2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F'
83. 13.55 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F' R' D F U' L2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2
84. (16.71) R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L' F L2 B D' U' R F' D R
85. 14.97 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F D F2 D' R' F2 L F' U'
86. 12.23 F D' R2 L U L D' R D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 L2
87. 14.09 L2 D R2 D' U' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U F' R2 U2 B2 R F U'
88. 13.06 U2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B R F2 D' U' L2 R' B2 F' D' L
89. 11.54 L2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 R' U F2 D' B' D' B' F L D'
90. 14.37 F U2 B' R2 B F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R F2 U' B R B F'
91. 12.74 U F2 R2 U L2 D F2 U F2 U2 F R2 F2 L' D2 B R' B F2 U
92. 11.79 B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L B2 L2 D' L U B' L' F2
93. 11.54 D' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 F2 L2 D L B U L2 D L' B' F' L U
94. 13.72 R F' R U2 D2 F' L' D' B2 R U R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' D'
95. 14.19 U2 L F2 L2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' B' D' B2 D' F R2 D2
96. 13.37 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U2 B' L' D' F2 L D2 F2 U2 R2
97. 15.14 R B L2 F2 U' F' U' R' L D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B U2 R2 F R2 B2
98. 14.81 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 U' F' L' F' D2 F2 L B2 D' F2
99. 13.60 R' F2 R B2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 R U F' U' B' L2 R' B F D' U'
100. 12.40 U2 D R D' R2 L' U2 F' L D B R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 B U2 B U2



Think I'll do a 3x3 Ao1000 next


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 5, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-5
avg of 5: 8.95

Time List:
1. 8.71 D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 D R F' R B' U' L' R2 F2 D' L2 
2. 8.32 L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' D B F D' R' F' U B F 
3. (9.82) F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 D' B U B' F2 L 
4. (8.05) F R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' L' F2 D F L F R D' U2 
5. 9.80 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L' R F' R B D2 F' L' U2


----------



## Ksh13 (Jul 5, 2017)

XMD Wigny Skewb is good. All PBs:

2.41 single
6.39 Ao12
7.18 Ao50
7.43 Ao100
8.70 Ao1000


----------



## Ianwubby (Jul 5, 2017)

I got the sub-10 single! 9.63 seconds!

scramble: R2 F' L2 F D2 F L2 B' F2 U2 F' D L' D2 B U2 L R2 D U' F2

I know I did (z2 U2 D' L R2) for the cross, and that I had a PLL skip w/AUF, but I can't reconstruct the rest for the life of me.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Sub-50 miracle single during a rather miraculous Ao12 with 5 sub-PBs...


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 5, 2017)

4x4 - 42.97 D2 U B2 F' f' U2 r' B F2 u B' L2 r B2 r2 u2 F B f D f D B D f' D' U2 r2 f2 B' F' R' F2 u' B' R2 r2 U' R r2
Rotationless edge pairing, no parity, skipped OLL with (R U2 R') WV case, and got a T-Perm with no AUF.
PB'd by 5 seconds

Edit: Holy guacamole my 3x3 Ao1000 is starting off strong
8.98 Single, 10.40 PB Ao5, 11.20 PB Ao12, 12.36 PB Ao50, 12.46 PB Ao100
Ao5 also included my third ever counting 9, and Ao100 included 5 Sub-10's total, I guess 9's aren't super rare anymore kek



Spoiler: Epic Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 8.98 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R B' L' R2 F' U' L U L' U' 
*PB Average of 5:* 10.40
1. (8.98) F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R B' L' R2 F' U' L U L' U' 
2. 10.32 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B D B' F2 D2 B' U' 
3. (12.22) U L2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U R2 U2 L' F U 
4. 9.31 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L' B' L2 U' F2 U B' D R' U2 
5. 11.57 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B F' U L' D F' D2 U' L 
*PB Average of 12: *11.20
1. (8.98) F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R B' L' R2 F' U' L U L' U' 
2. 10.32 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B D B' F2 D2 B' U' 
3. 12.22 U L2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U R2 U2 L' F U 
4. 9.31 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L' B' L2 U' F2 U B' D R' U2 
5. 11.57 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B F' U L' D F' D2 U' L 
6. 11.46 B2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R' U' F D U R2 F' L2 U2 L2 
7. 10.61 F L' U L2 B' L' F2 D' F R F2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
8. 12.13 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B' R' D2 L F2 D' F' R2 D' R' 
9. 10.81 D2 B2 R U B D2 R' U F2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 
10. 12.40 L F B2 D2 B' L' B L D' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 
11. (15.59) F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L' F L2 F2 D' B' L' R B 
12. 11.19 L' D' B D R F' R' L F' U B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 
*PB Average of 50:* 12.36
1. 9.99 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U B' F2 D2 L' B' R U' F 
2. 11.19 F2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' R2 D' L' B' L U F' 
3. 12.69 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 R F' R' D2 R D B U F2 D' B' 
4. 14.36 U' B2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F L U L R' F' L F D2 U' B' 
5. 11.76 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B U L' D2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 U 
6. 11.00 U2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D L U' B D2 B2 F R2 D' F 
7. 13.25 U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 F' R' B D2 F2 R2 U' R D' U 
8. 13.13 R' F2 B2 D L2 U' F' U2 D' R U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U2 D2 
9. 12.62 D2 R U2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U F' R2 U' B L2 R D' 
10. 13.13 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F D B' D F' D R U R2 B2 R' 
11. 13.01 L' U' B' L' B' D2 R F U B2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 L B2 R' U2 B2 
12. 12.68 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 R F U' B' D B' R U2 F R' F' 
13. 11.86 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 R' B2 F' D L' F2 U' B2 L D 
14. (16.02) B R F2 B' R' D2 B U L' F' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 
15. (9.91) D2 B' D2 B L2 B D2 L2 B R2 D F L2 B U L D B' R B2 
16. 10.97 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 D' L' D' U L2 B L D2 F U 
17. 13.60 F2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L' B F' L' F2 R' B' U 
18. 14.13+ U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' D L' D R D' B2 U' F 
19. 11.89 U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R' B L' B U F' R B2 R2 D2 
20. 14.18 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F' R D2 U2 F2 D U' B U2 L' 
21. 14.33 D F2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' U2 R' D F2 L' D R' U' L2 
22. 13.85 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 D' L2 F' D L D' F U' F' 
23. 10.08 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 B' L2 F' U2 L' D' L' U F' D' F' R2 
24. 13.71 L F2 L U R2 B' U R' L D F' D2 B R2 F' B2 D2 B L2 B2 
25. 10.88 L2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L U' B' R B L U F2 U' R2 
26. 12.11 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D L R B U' F' L D2 R D' B 
27. 12.20 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R' D U2 F' D2 L' B' L D U' 
28. 13.66 B D F2 D2 F U L' D' L' B' D R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 
29. 14.32 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 L B D' U R B' R' F' L F2 
30. 12.19 R2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D L' B' L2 B D' L F' R U 
31. 11.98 B U R' L' F' R2 U R U2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 
32. 12.99 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B D' B R' F L D' F2 D2 L' D' 
33. 11.96 B R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U' F D U R2 U2 F L' U' 
34. 10.97 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 R' U F L R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 
35. 14.07 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L F R D' R2 B' R D U' F 
36. (15.22+) F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L F' L2 D R B2 D' R F' L2 
37. (8.98) F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R B' L' R2 F' U' L U L' U' 
38. 10.32 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B D B' F2 D2 B' U' 
39. 12.22 U L2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U R2 U2 L' F U 
40. (9.31) D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L' B' L2 U' F2 U B' D R' U2 
41. 11.57 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B F' U L' D F' D2 U' L 
42. 11.46 B2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R' U' F D U R2 F' L2 U2 L2 
43. 10.61 F L' U L2 B' L' F2 D' F R F2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
44. 12.13 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B' R' D2 L F2 D' F' R2 D' R' 
45. 10.81 D2 B2 R U B D2 R' U F2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 
46. 12.40 L F B2 D2 B' L' B L D' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 
47. (15.59) F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L' F L2 F2 D' B' L' R B 
48. 11.19 L' D' B D R F' R' L F' U B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 
49. 12.75 L F D2 L' D2 F2 U' B' U L U D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 
50. 13.46 U B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R' B' U2 F' R D2 U L2 B' U
*PB Average of 100:* 12.46
1. 12.44 R' U' R U2 D2 F2 U' R F' B2 U' F2 D' R2 D F2 D B2 D F2 
2. 11.93 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L' U' B F' R' F' L' D' R F2 
3. 11.95 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R B R F' D' B' U2 B D 
4. 10.29 U' L2 D2 F' L' U2 B L' F' L2 U D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 
5. 12.65 D' B' R' U2 R' U2 F U' F R2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B' U2 F' 
6. 14.25 R' L2 D B' L' D L2 D' R2 F U2 B2 L2 U D F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U2 
7. 12.57 B2 L F D B R2 D R' B L' D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U 
8. 10.94 U2 F' L2 D B2 U' B L F U2 F D2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 
9. (15.60) D2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 L' U L' B' D F R B' F' L' B2 R2 
10. 13.02 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U R' F' L B L' B2 D' L' U' F 
11. (19.44) B2 U D2 R' F2 B R D2 F' L F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' D2 L2 B2 D2 
12. 10.75 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D' U' R' D L D U2 B2 R B U R F 
13. 13.41 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 D F' L R' U' R2 D B L2 F R' 
14. 11.71 L2 R2 U2 B U2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L B' U2 B R2 F' D' U F 
15. 13.51 U' F' R' B R2 U' R2 L D' R' B2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
16. 13.08 B2 L D2 R' F' R2 U' L2 F' U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 
17. 14.12 U2 D R' F L2 U2 D' F2 L B' U2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' 
18. 12.73 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 F' L' B D2 R2 U F L' D2 
19. 10.90 B D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 B U' B2 U' R' F2 L D R' F' L' 
20. (9.82) D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 D2 U2 F R2 D R' D' U' R' U2 F2 
21. 10.38 U D B R' F' U L2 D F R D R2 U B2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 
22. 13.58 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R D2 U' F R U R B2 L' R2 B 
23. 10.08 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D L' B' F' R2 U B L F' D2 U' 
24. 14.58 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L F' U2 F U F U2 B F' R' 
25. 12.40 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' B' U2 L' B' R F R B F 
26. 11.21 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R' F' D2 U2 F2 D F' U B2 F' 
27. 12.15 U2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 B' L' D2 U2 F2 U B' D L2 
28. 15.36 U L2 U R2 B R2 D L' U R' U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 L2 
29. 13.63 B' L2 B' F' L2 U2 F U2 F L2 D L D2 F L2 D' U R' B' D2 
30. 12.20 D2 F2 R' B U F' R' B2 L U F' B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 B' 
31. 10.28 R F' D2 B' U' L F2 U2 F R2 U D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 
32. 11.48 R' L2 F B' L2 U' R' U' L2 B' D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 
33. 10.93 D2 F D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 F D2 B2 R F' D2 L R F2 U' R B' L 
34. 13.79 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D2 R' D' U' F D R B' U B2 
35. 12.50 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L B' F' R U2 L D' B' L F 
36. 12.38 U' R2 L' U' R U2 D' R' B' R F2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 B R2 L2 F' 
37. 11.00 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R F' U2 R2 F2 L' D R2 U L2 F' 
38. 14.20 B2 D2 L' R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' D B F' R F' U' B R2 D' U' F2 
39. 11.96 R' D F U2 R' U' B L2 U D2 F B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' 
40. (17.78) L2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L' R' B' R B' D U' F' R' U2 
41. 14.46 U2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 L' U' B F D R D2 U F2 U2 
42. 13.94 U' D2 B' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B' L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U 
43. 11.82 L2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 B L F D2 F' D F' U L2 R' B' 
44. 13.44 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 D L R D' R F' L F D2 F2 D' 
45. 14.03 F2 D' F U' B2 D F' D' F2 R U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R2 B2 
46. (9.99) U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U B' F2 D2 L' B' R U' F 
47. 11.19 F2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' R2 D' L' B' L U F' 
48. 12.69 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 R F' R' D2 R D B U F2 D' B' 
49. 14.36 U' B2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F L U L R' F' L F D2 U' B' 
50. 11.76 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B U L' D2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 U 
51. 11.00 U2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D L U' B D2 B2 F R2 D' F 
52. 13.25 U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 F' R' B D2 F2 R2 U' R D' U 
53. 13.13 R' F2 B2 D L2 U' F' U2 D' R U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U2 D2 
54. 12.62 D2 R U2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U F' R2 U' B L2 R D' 
55. 13.13 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F D B' D F' D R U R2 B2 R' 
56. 13.01 L' U' B' L' B' D2 R F U B2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 L B2 R' U2 B2 
57. 12.68 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 R F U' B' D B' R U2 F R' F' 
58. 11.86 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 R' B2 F' D L' F2 U' B2 L D 
59. (16.02) B R F2 B' R' D2 B U L' F' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 
60. (9.91) D2 B' D2 B L2 B D2 L2 B R2 D F L2 B U L D B' R B2 
61. 10.97 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 D' L' D' U L2 B L D2 F U 
62. 13.60 F2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L' B F' L' F2 R' B' U 
63. 14.13+ U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' D L' D R D' B2 U' F 
64. 11.89 U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R' B L' B U F' R B2 R2 D2 
65. 14.18 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F' R D2 U2 F2 D U' B U2 L' 
66. 14.33 D F2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' U2 R' D F2 L' D R' U' L2 
67. 13.85 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 D' L2 F' D L D' F U' F' 
68. 10.08 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 B' L2 F' U2 L' D' L' U F' D' F' R2 
69. 13.71 L F2 L U R2 B' U R' L D F' D2 B R2 F' B2 D2 B L2 B2 
70. 10.88 L2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L U' B' R B L U F2 U' R2 
71. 12.11 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D L R B U' F' L D2 R D' B 
72. 12.20 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R' D U2 F' D2 L' B' L D U' 
73. 13.66 B D F2 D2 F U L' D' L' B' D R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 
74. 14.32 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 L B D' U R B' R' F' L F2 
75. 12.19 R2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D L' B' L2 B D' L F' R U 
76. 11.98 B U R' L' F' R2 U R U2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 
77. 12.99 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B D' B R' F L D' F2 D2 L' D' 
78. 11.96 B R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U' F D U R2 U2 F L' U' 
79. 10.97 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 R' U F L R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 
80. 14.07 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L F R D' R2 B' R D U' F 
81. 15.22+ F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L F' L2 D R B2 D' R F' L2 
82. (8.98) F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R B' L' R2 F' U' L U L' U' 
83. 10.32 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B D B' F2 D2 B' U' 
84. 12.22 U L2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U R2 U2 L' F U 
85. (9.31) D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L' B' L2 U' F2 U B' D R' U2 
86. 11.57 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B F' U L' D F' D2 U' L 
87. 11.46 B2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R' U' F D U R2 F' L2 U2 L2 
88. 10.61 F L' U L2 B' L' F2 D' F R F2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
89. 12.13 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B' R' D2 L F2 D' F' R2 D' R' 
90. 10.81 D2 B2 R U B D2 R' U F2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 
91. 12.40 L F B2 D2 B' L' B L D' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 
92. (15.59) F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L' F L2 F2 D' B' L' R B 
93. 11.19 L' D' B D R F' R' L F' U B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 
94. 12.75 L F D2 L' D2 F2 U' B' U L U D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 
95. 13.46 U B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R' B' U2 F' R D2 U L2 B' U 
96. 14.36 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L D F2 L' U2 B' L2 U' F' L2 
97. 10.57 B' R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 R' D R' U B L2 D' B2 F' U' 
98. 11.76 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 F2 U' R' B' L2 F' L 
99. 12.10 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' U' R2 D R2 B2 F' R' B2 U B' R2 U L U B 
100. 11.36 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B R2 B2 D U L' U R' F


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 5, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-5
single: 5.568

Time List:
1. 5.568 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/

/0,3/0,4/-1,-2/0,-3/
-3,-4/1,4/
/0,-3/0,3/0,-3/0,3/2,0

haha what
pb i guess


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 5, 2017)

I checked via @muchacho 's nemesis finder and, after my competition last Saturday, and as of 7/4/2017, I now only have 11 nemesises!

Evan Liu
Rami Sbahi

Antoine Cantin
Louis Cormier

Bhargav Narasimhan
Callum Hales-Jepp
Daniel Vaedele Egdal
Erik Akkersdijk
Henri Gerber
Lucas Wesche
Yu Nakajima



Spoiler: Ways I think I can get to 0 nemesises



After looking through their results, I gathered the easiest results that I should be able to beat.

Evan Liu - - - - - - - - Megaminx 52.73/1:01.64
Rami Sbahi - - - - - - OH 12.26/17.04

Antoine Cantin - - - - FMC 31/34
Louis Cormier - - - - - MBLD 5/5 47:50

Bhargav Narasimhan - MBLD 5/6 28:33
Callum Hales-Jepp - - Megaminx 57.49/1:05.25
Daniel Vaedele Egdal - MBLD 2/2 14.38
Erik Akkersdijk - - - - OH 13.20/18.07
Henri Gerber - - - - - - FMC 28/33.33
Lucas Wesche - - - - - Feet 40.71/54.85
Yu Nakajima - - - - - - FMC 24/36.33

So in order to get rid of all of them, I would have to get these results.
Megaminx: 1:01.64 average
OH: 17.04 average
FMC Mean: 33.33 mean or 28 single and 36.33 mean
Feet: 54.85 Mean
Multi: 5 points in 47:45

All in all, this seems very do able. FMC is going to be the hardest part honestly, just cause I suck and I don't like it enough to practice it much.

And of course this doesn't allow anyone to re-nemesisize me or for one of them to improve. However, most of them do have some other result that I should also be able to beat them in.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I checked via @muchacho 's nemesis finder and, after my competition last Saturday, I now only have 11 nemesises!
> 
> Evan Liu
> Rami Sbahi
> ...



Link for the nemesis finder? The only ones I've seen are out of date


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 5, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Link for the nemesis finder? The only ones I've seen are out of date



alejos.org/nemeses.php
It was out of date for a while, but he re-downloaded the results on the 4rth


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 6, 2017)

39.90 4rth sub-40
And I haven't even practiced in months

x2 // Inspection, 0
L B' L' R' F' L2 // XEOLine, 6
R U' L U' R' U' L' // LB Pair + Preserve RF Pair, 7
R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U // RF Block, 8
R' U R U' R' U2 R // STUPID TRYING TO PRESERVE 1x1x2 RBLS, 7
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' L R' // COLL, 11
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EPLL, 12

51 HTM, 58 QTM
1.28 H TPS, 1.45 Q TPS

E: 38.95
Can't reconstruct.
LL is solved as F R U' R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' F'

Oh and this is Feet duh


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 6, 2017)

yaaa

roux powerrrr

Average of 5: 12.39
1. (11.39) B2 R' F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 L F R' F2 L' R2 D2 R' D B' 
2. 11.62 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 F L B U' F D' F U L B' 
3. 11.94 D2 R F D2 F' U' D' B2 R D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U 
4. 13.62 U2 L2 F L' D' L' B2 R L D B' D2 F L2 F R2 B' R2 U2 L2 F 
5. (16.88) D2 U2 L R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 R' D B L' D2 B2 L B' R2 U' R


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 6, 2017)

YES YES YES
0 practice for 5 months + loosening my GAN 365s v2 a bit = instant sub-50
All PBs utterly destroyed.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-5
solves/total: 105/105

single
best: 34.33
worst: 1:04.49 (only 3 sup-1s too)

mean of 3
current: 47.17 (σ = 10.63)
best: 41.86 (σ = 2.75) (42.22, 44.41, 38.95)
was 44

avg of 5
current: 48.33 (σ = 6.58)
best: 42.59 (σ = 1.66) ((49.45), 41.15, 42.22, 44.41, (38.95))
was 47

avg of 12
current: 52.73 (σ = 5.27)
best: 46.76 (σ = 5.93) (49.45, 41.15, 42.22, 44.41, (38.95), (1:01.05), 46.37, 47.36, 56.01, 43.29, 57.20, 40.12)
was 54 lol

avg of 50
current: 50.40 (σ = 5.37)
best: 49.07 (σ = 5.60)

avg of 100
current: 49.91 (σ = 5.32)
best: 49.91 (σ = 5.32)

Average: 50.08 (σ = 5.24)
Mean: 50.03


Spoiler: Times



Time List:
44.61, 59.57, 50.29, 59.52, 51.45, 49.12, 47.84, 52.70, 44.79, 52.78, 49.35, 56.58, 48.20, 48.38, 52.59, 42.69, 39.90, 54.95, 48.49, 52.29, 41.70, 45.01, 45.51, 49.05, 52.35, 1:04.49, 53.55, 56.31, 1:01.01, 45.91, 51.29, 49.49, 49.45, 41.15, 42.22, 44.41, 38.95, 1:01.05, 46.37, 47.36, 56.01, 43.29, 57.20, 40.12, 50.31, 45.47, 50.47, 52.29, 58.45, 48.20, 34.33, 55.75, 59.21, 42.74, 54.29, 48.01, 58.76, 58.74, 42.47, 42.36, 47.14, 47.23, 48.72, 39.74, 52.45, 53.50, 42.94, 51.57, 43.52, 49.48, 58.78, 47.40, 57.58, 47.80, 59.78, 49.67, 55.73, 48.78, 45.13, 58.28, 44.63, 45.39, 46.14, 38.51, 57.01, 45.59, 44.17, 55.63, 52.39, 57.28, 44.34, 45.98, 54.40, 58.18, 50.17, 56.40, 57.73, 55.30, 55.65, 48.86, 55.85, 45.50, 59.11, 38.76, 43.63


And duh Feet


----------



## Ryan Arnold (Jul 6, 2017)

idk if this counts but i got 1:44.78 on 4x4 on my second day ever solving with yau.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 6, 2017)

I got a gts2, wanted to break it in, finally got a sub 9 avg100 <3 the avg12 is 0.01 off pb, the 5.37 was the solve that made the avg100 sub 9 lol. easy xcross sune pll skip

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-6
solves/total: 250/251

single
best: 5.37
worst: 15.29

mean of 3
current: 11.01 (σ = 2.86)
best: 7.41 (σ = 1.77)

avg of 5
current: 9.78 (σ = 0.26)
best: 7.77 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 12
current: 9.67 (σ = 0.61)
best: 8.21 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 50
current: 8.99 (σ = 0.83)
best: 8.71 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 100
current: 8.98 (σ = 0.87)
best: 8.83 (σ = 0.89)

Average: 9.10 (σ = 0.95)
Mean: 9.15


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 6, 2017)

Ryan Arnold said:


> idk if this counts but i got 1:44.78 on 4x4 on my second day ever solving with yau.


Any accomplishment counts. Congratulations!


----------



## asacuber (Jul 6, 2017)

Feet is fun:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-5
mean of 3: 1:29.35

Time List:
1. 1:37.07 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R B2 U' R' F' D F' L2 R D B L2 
2. 1:21.96 R2 B2 R2 L' U' F2 R D' L D2 F L2 B R2 U2 R2 L2 B' U2 
3. 1:29.03 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 F L B2 R F2 D' R2 F' D F2

Also I ONLY HAVE 2 NEMESES(Oliver Fritz, Jay)

wow.
Rami may become my nemesis after us nats+worlds to beat my pyra single lol.

But still glad to see myself improving my sum of ranks.

If i get a crazy average at cerulean(2x2 of course) then that would be good too.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## xyzzy (Jul 6, 2017)

Roux PB ao100 of 26.45. (Previously 27.50 ao50 in January, with about 250 timed solves since then.) Still sucking at everything other than CMLL, so there's room for further improvement!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-7

solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 16.37
worst: 45.67

mean of 3
current: 28.05 (σ = 3.67)
best: 18.56 (σ = 3.19)

avg of 5
current: 28.05 (σ = 3.67)
best: 20.40 (σ = 2.89)

avg of 12
current: 26.80 (σ = 3.88)
best: 23.48 (σ = 4.59)

avg of 50
current: 26.25 (σ = 3.50)
best: 26.18 (σ = 3.11)

avg of 100
current: 26.45 (σ = 3.60)
best: 26.45 (σ = 3.60)

Average: 26.45 (σ = 3.60)
Mean: 26.60



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 22.92 U2 F R L B2 L F U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R' Rw2
2. 18.87 F2 R' L D' F2 U' L B2 D R2 F2 B R2 F' R2 D2 B L2 Rw Uw
3. 27.70 U R U' B R' U B D' L' B' R2 D2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 U Rw Uw2
4. 27.58 D2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 L' D' F L R F U' F' D2 B' Fw' Uw'
5. 24.28 L' D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B' L' D' F D U2 F' D2 R Rw' Uw
6. 22.26 U2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 D2 B' L' D' B' F2 D' F2 R U' B F2 Rw'
7. 32.44+ B R2 U' R L2 F' L D L2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 B2 R B Uw2
8. 27.00 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B' D2 F R' F' R2 U2 L F2 Rw2 Uw'
9. 25.70 D R' F2 U2 L' R D2 B2 R2 F2 R' B' D' R2 U2 F L' D' F'
10. 27.60 B' L' R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' B' U' B L F2 R2 F' R' D2 Fw'
11. 21.81 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' D L2 R U' L2 U B U' B Rw
12. 29.45 F L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D L2 R2 B2 F L' B2 U' Rw' Uw'
13. 29.39 F2 D L D2 B L2 U' B2 L F2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D Rw' Uw
14. 32.00 D2 B' U' B' D' L U2 L2 F D' F2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 R Rw2 Uw2
15. 23.37 L2 D' R2 U L2 B' U2 D R F' B' U2 F B2 R2 L2 B L2 D2 Rw' Uw2
16. 24.25 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L F' U' B L D2 R2 U2 Rw Uw2
17. 29.29 R D2 F U2 R2 B U2 F D2 R2 B' D' L' U' F D' F' D2 L Uw'
18. 23.18 U2 B' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' D R' F' U R U' R2 F U L' Rw2 Uw
19. 32.85 L' F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 F L' R2 F D R U2 L B D Uw'
20. 23.25 L B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D B2 R' D2 F' D2 B D L2 B' R2 Rw Uw2
21. 30.97 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R' F R' U2 B' L2 D F2 R2 U2 Rw' Uw2
22. 33.62 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D2 R U2 R B D U' R2 U B2 L' Rw Uw
23. 29.62 U D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B' R' D' B' U2 F U' B2 D2 Rw' Uw'
24. 31.00 R F2 D2 U B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U B' U2 L F U R' D F U2 Rw'
25. 19.82 F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D U' B' R U2 F' L D2 L D B' R' Fw Uw
26. 28.10 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F D L' B L' D2 B' L B2 D' Fw Uw2
27. 26.92 F L2 F' U2 D' B' U R' F L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U D2 R2 F2 Rw2
28. 23.67 F L2 U' F2 R F' B L' F' R2 U2 D2 R2 U F2 D F2 B2 R2 L
29. 22.45 B F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U' B' F2 U' R2 B' R B2 U2 Uw'
30. 23.77 B' U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 R D' L U' L' U2 F' L2 F2
31. 31.53 U' B' U' D' F D2 R' U' L F D2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
32. 34.38 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B D2 B L2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 B' D' B L' U' R D' Rw Uw
33. 21.45 F R U' B' L' U' F R' B' R U2 L U2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' Rw'
34. 23.92 L2 U B D B2 L' B' U R' D' L2 U2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 Rw2 Uw
35. 27.15 L' D R2 D L2 D' U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B D2 B' U L' D2 F U B Rw Uw2
36. 22.67 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 R' U2 L' F L2 B D' Fw'
37. 23.60 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L F2 L2 U' L D2 U2 F' L' B Rw2 Uw'
38. (17.33) L B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B D' L2 U R2 D L B F2 Fw
39. 30.03 D2 B' D2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B L' B' D' U2 L' D2 B' U2 B' U2 Fw Uw2
40. 29.04 B2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B L B F2 L' F2 U' Fw Uw
41. (39.73) F2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R' F' L' D' L D U2 F2 D' R2 Rw' Uw
42. 23.07 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 D L U F D F D2 B2 L2 B2
43. 21.79 D2 R F' L' D2 L' U B' U' F2 R L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' Rw'
44. 29.73 R' B2 L B2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R D' F2 U R' U B L' B2 F D' Rw' Uw
45. 25.20 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F L' R' F' D' U' R2 D2 U2 Rw Uw
46. 23.60 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L U2 B' R' U L D' B2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
47. 27.86 D2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U' B D2 U2 F D' L R B' D2 Rw Uw'
48. 26.65 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B U2 B' F2 L2 U B' L F R' D L2 F2 D U Rw'
49. 27.29 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U' L D' R' B D2 U' B2 R D B2 Fw' Uw
50. (34.66) R' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 B' R B2 R U' R' D2 L2 U Rw Uw'
51. 32.40 B L F2 U2 L D2 L D2 L F2 R' F D' L F2 D L D2 B' Fw Uw'
52. 25.10 F R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 L' B F L B2 L F2 D F2 Fw Uw2
53. 31.59+ B R2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R U2 R B2 L' U' F' R' B L' U2 B' D' R2 Rw2
54. 26.74 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U' L R' U B2 U2 B' L2 R' F Rw' Uw2
55. 25.10 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 R' D' U' L F' D' F L2 F L2 Uw2
56. 25.57 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 B F R2 D' L U B D F Fw Uw2
57. 34.03 U D B R' U2 B' L' D' R2 B D2 F R2 U2 R2 L2 B L2 F' D Rw'
58. 25.88 F' U' D R' U' L2 D F U F2 U R2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 D F' Rw2
59. 29.86 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 D R' F L' D' B2 D2 F2 L' B2 Fw Uw2
60. 26.69 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B' F' D2 B D' L B2 R' D U B U F D2 Rw'
61. 21.79 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U2 B D2 U2 R' B L R B L2 D R' D2 B' Fw
62. (34.86) F2 R D R L F R U R2 F2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 U Rw Uw
63. 22.77 R D' L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R U B' R B' L' B' R' F' Rw' Uw
64. 21.86 B' L2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B U2 B' R B2 U L' F U2 R' B2 L2 R
65. 31.05 D R F U' R' L' B' D R' D U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
66. 26.56 L R2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D U' R' F' L2 F' U F' U' B' U Rw Uw'
67. 23.35 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D B' F' R D' L' U' B U2 R Rw Uw2
68. 26.54 U2 B' D2 F D2 B' U2 F R2 B' F' R B' L2 D2 B2 L' D' R2 U Fw' Uw
69. 25.20 D B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' B' L2 B' D2 B F' U R2 D2 Rw
70. 23.16 D2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' F' L2 R' F' D' R2 B D R2 Uw2
71. 24.98 L2 B D2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F R' B' U2 R' B2 D2 U' R' B' Rw Uw
72. 29.24 F2 L2 B L' D2 B U2 D' B' U' L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 Fw'
73. 25.70 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U F U' L D2 L' F' L2 D2 R' U2 Fw Uw2
74. 26.47 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B U' F U' L2 B' D2 B2 R' Rw' Uw2
75. 23.50 L' B D F' L B R B D' L R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U Fw' Uw
76. (38.72) R2 F' U D' L U B2 U' R' F2 B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2 Rw' Uw
77. 22.49 B2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 R F2 U' B' D L2 F D2 L2 R' F L2 Rw2
78. (18.80) R2 L D B R2 F' D' B' F2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 U' Rw' Uw'
79. 29.87 B' L2 U2 B U' L' D2 R' D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 Fw Uw
80. 25.19 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F' L2 U' B F2 L' R D' R' D' B2 F Uw'
81. 28.09+ R' B F U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 L' B L2 U' L' D' U' F' L' Fw' Uw'
82. 28.90 D2 R' B U' R D F U' R F B2 R2 U D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D Fw' Uw
83. 21.91 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L' B L R U2 F L U' B' U2 Rw' Uw
84. 28.08 B R L F' L U' B R U B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R' Fw'
85. (17.06) F' B U F R L2 D' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 U' Fw
86. (16.37) L2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U B' L2 R U2 B L U' F2 U' Rw Uw
87. 22.22 L2 R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F U2 R B2 D F U2 F2 R2 F Fw' Uw
88. 26.13 R F2 D2 R' U D' B D B2 R F2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 L' F2 L U Fw' Uw'
89. 30.06 U2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L F R U' F U' F R' U2 L' Uw'
90. 22.53 L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' L B F U' R2 F' R2 D' U2 Rw Uw'
91. 25.96 U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L U L' B2 L' D2 L2 F R' Rw' Uw
92. 31.25 L' U2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R U' L2 F R2 D' U' R' F' Rw2
93. 28.19 U B' F' D2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R' F' R2 D L B2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw2
94. 26.22 U2 L D B' L2 B2 R' F' R' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 Uw'
95. (16.79) F U2 B' R2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 L U' R D' B U2 L' D' L' Uw
96. 19.59 B' U F2 L' B' L2 U2 L' D' B2 L' D2 L2 F2 R D2 L' D2 R2 Rw' Uw
97. (45.67) L2 U' L2 F D R U L D B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 B2 L' B2 Rw Uw2
98. 23.94 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 L R2 U2 B2 R U' B R B2 F R2 D' R' U2 B2
99. 29.15 U2 B' F' U2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 F' L R' B2 D' R2 U' Fw' Uw'
100. 31.04 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R B2 R' U2 F' D' B' F' R' B2 L U B2 Fw' Uw'


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 6, 2017)

Another day, another 200 solves, another PB Ao50 (12.16)



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 50:* 12.16
1. 12.54 F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' B F2 U' L' D' U L R D2 
2. 10.32 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L2 D R F2 L' B2 L D2 U' B2 
3. (16.13) B R U' F2 U' R B' L' F R D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 
4. 14.93 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 F' R F' D U' L R2 D L' R' U2 
5. 11.23 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B F2 R F2 D' F' U F R' 
6. 12.03 L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 R F' U B2 L U' B F D R2 
7. 13.82 B2 L U2 F' L' D R D2 B U D B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 
8. 13.79 U2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 D' F' R' B2 L' F L2 B F L2 
9. 12.85 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F' D' B R' B D2 F L F' U2 
10. 12.48 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B F' U2 F R' F R U B' D' U' B2 L 
11. 11.03 D' R' F D2 R D B2 D F R2 F L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 
12. 10.29 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L' R' U F R' B D' L' R2 B' L' 
13. 10.59 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F' D R U2 B' L2 F' R' B2 L U2 
14. (15.89) B2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 R U R' B F2 R D' F' R' F U2 
15. 11.49 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 D' B' L F L' F' U L R D' 
16. 12.98 U2 R' L2 U' B L2 F R B' R D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R U2 R 
17. 11.97 F B U R D2 F D' F L' U D L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' D2 
18. 12.03 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 L' B R2 F D' U' R D' L F' U2 
19. 13.55 F L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 U' F L2 B2 D U' L' D2 R F 
20. 11.67 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U' L2 R U2 B L' D R' F U' 
21. 11.70 U2 D' R' B2 D' B2 L' F' B2 D' R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 
22. 12.32 D L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' U' L' U B' L B' L D' U 
23. 12.88 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 R' D2 U R' F L2 R U 
24. 12.78 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 U R F D' R' B2 D' F R' 
25. (9.42) F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D U' F' U B' L R' U' F' D' L' 
26. 12.67 B R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L' F U2 L D R' B R' D' B2 
27. 10.69 B U2 B' R2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 D' B' R U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F D2 
28. 10.72 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D U R2 B2 F' L' F D B L F U2 L2 U2 
29. 13.11 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B L F D R' D L D B' F2 R' 
30. 13.15 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 R D2 U' L2 D B' R' D2 R' F D 
31. 12.42 R2 L U2 F U' F' R F2 B' R F2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' 
32. 11.11 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' R' D F2 U' L' D B U' L' B' R 
33. 12.82 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D L D2 L R2 U2 R' U' F' D' R2 
34. 10.93 L2 U D' F2 B' L2 U2 L D B' U2 D2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 
35. (9.94) R2 D R F B D2 R D2 B' U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 D 
36. (9.41) L2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U L2 D U' R D2 B2 D' F' U2 B' L2 U' 
37. 13.30 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B R F' L2 D F L2 B L' R' 
38. 10.80 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R D' F R D' L B U' B2 U2 
39. 13.33 R' D2 R D2 L U2 L B2 F2 U2 L U L2 D' R F R F U B' 
40. 11.95 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F R' U F2 L' R' F' D2 L2 U 
41. 10.47 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 U' B F R2 U' R' F2 D' R D 
42. 13.71 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B R2 F D2 B L' D2 B' U F L F D' B2 F' 
43. 12.93 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U2 B D2 L' U' B D B L2 D' R2 
44. 11.60 U F2 U2 F U' L B D2 L B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 
45. 12.16 R2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 D R' U' B L2 F L F L2 D2 
46. (15.06) R2 D F' R' D2 B U R2 F' D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U L2 
47. 11.27 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U' F D' B2 L' B2 L F' 
48. 11.73 U B' D2 F2 U' L' F R L' F2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 D 
49. 12.35 B2 U L' F' R2 U' F2 B D' R U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 
50. 12.42 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L' F U R2 U2 R' B' L2 D' F L2


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 7, 2017)

Three weeks after switching to Roux, and I'm already sub-20. Not sure whether this is fast improvement or not, but I'll take it.

All PBs set in a session of 105 solves today.

12.603 single
15.704 Mo3
16.180 Ao5
17.330 Ao12
19.066 Ao50
19.330 Ao100


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 7, 2017)

Broke my longest standing PB, 3x3 single from all the way back in like 2010. I had taken a long break and hadn't practiced more than off and on between like 2012 and late 2016. Previous was 7.98. Also broke avg12 and avg100, 11.22 and 12.39. It's like I all of sudden remembered I could actually turn fast.

7.34 L U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 D' F D' R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 L

x2 y' L2 F' D2
d' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U' R' U R U R'
U L' U L2 U L'
y' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R'
U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r

45 STM
6.13 TPS

alg.cubing


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 7, 2017)

rip counting 16 
also shouldn't have tried doing nonlinear blox on the third solve lol

Average of 12: 13.08
1. 12.90 F' R2 B' R U B2 D2 R F U2 D2 R L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R U2 L2 
2. 13.50 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 D U B2 L' B' D U2 B2 L U' R2 U F2 
3. (20.08) R' B R B2 U B' U R L2 U2 F B' D2 B L2 F' R2 F2 
4. 13.41 U' B2 L B U' D2 R' F' B' R' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D 
5. 16.27 B D2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F U2 L D' R2 U' B2 L' B F D2 L F 
6. 12.34 B' U2 F L2 B R2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' U F2 D R' D' B' R2 
7. 11.90 L2 D R2 D F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F' U R' U R D2 F' R2 U' F 
8. 12.30 U F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 U2 B' R F2 D' F2 L B D2 F L2 
9. 11.96 U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 R U R' F L' D L U' F R2 
10. 13.00 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L R' U' B2 L D B R2 U L 
11. (11.67) D2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U L B' U B' L' F2 L' B F2 R2 
12. 13.17 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 R' B L2 D' R2 D' B' D2 L' F2


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2017)

7x7 pbs
3:31.34 single
3:42.05 mo3 and avg5
3:53.72 avg12, not pb but nice
3:58.53 avg50 with fails at the end :/


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 7, 2017)

PB Ao5 (I think) (3x3)
22.164, (21.656), (34.236), 21.736, 21.877

21.925 avg
Pretty consistent except for the 34!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

PB single and Ao12 today, my practice is going well!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

Pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-7
avg of 5: 11.50

Time List:
1. (9.81) R' U L2 F L' D2 F' D' F' D2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D 
2. 11.50 L2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B R2 U B L' R2 D' R2 F R D F' 
3. (14.28) B U2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 L B2 R2 U2 R' B' U2 B' L2 D F U B' 
4. 12.42 D' F' D B U F' D L B' L' F2 R' B2 R2 D2 L' F2 B2 R2 
5. 10.56 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F R U' L R2 D R' D
Love my new gts2m


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2017)

OH
9.44 fullstep
11.07 PB avg5
12.66 PB avg12


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 8, 2017)

From day one of nats
2:53 6x6 mean
1:27 5x5 mean and 1:21 single 
1:52 Bld single
36 4x4 single with 41 avg

Missed a good skewb avg, 4 9 4 4 9
But made second round


----------



## virginia (Jul 8, 2017)

I broke my 3x3 single today. 16.146, before it was a 16.(9?)xx


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 8, 2017)

PB 38.95 Feet mo3

1. 38.76 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B U' F' L D2 F U F U2 
2. 43.63 D2 F L B' U' D R U2 R F B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' 
3. 34.45 R2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 B F2 R2 F2 U' R B L D U2 F' L B' R

Sub-40 is nice. Failed the ao5 though
PB single fail too (by .13)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 8, 2017)

wat. just got a 9.73 with dots

getting a sub 10 like once every 2 days now


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 8, 2017)

2:40.519 6x6 single! done in the weekly comp.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 8, 2017)

got a Wingy skewb at Nats and got this within 20 solves

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-8
avg of 5: 2.28

Time List:
1. (2.88) L' R' U B' U' R L' B' R 
2. 2.64 R' L R' B' R L' U R L 
3. 2.16 R' B' U R U' R' B' R B' 
4. 2.03 B L B' U' R B' R U 
5. (1.86) R' L U B' R' B U' B R'


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 8, 2017)

1.86 ok 2x2 official avg
DRL plus 2ed a .8 out of 1.50 WR avg


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 8, 2017)

50.88 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

LL was just pure U
Locked up on the second part of the comm and failed a sub-50.

4 seconds faster than my previous pb too lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 9, 2017)

mattia 2:22 7x7 ER, shame about the mean tho :/

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2354&cat=6&rnd=1

also I got 3 decent mga singles and okayish averages

39.69, 38.98 and 37.22 alss fullstep singles
43 avg5
45 avg25


----------



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jul 9, 2017)

Wat da hek
2x2 Single: 0.36
Ao5: 3.47


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 9, 2017)

3x3 8.43 PB Single

D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 L' F2 R' D2 F L' B2 L B F D L D'

x2 // Inspection, 0
L' U' F' // EOLine, 3
U2 R U' R' // RF Block, 4
U' L' U' L U L2 U2 L2 // LB Block, 8
U R' U R U2 R' U R // RB Block, 8
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // LF Block, 7
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL, 15
45 HTM, 53 QTM
45/8.43 = 5.34 H TPS
53/8.43 = 6.29 Q TPS

First sub-9 .
No pauses, really smooth solve, though I can't stop thinking if I had upped the TPS on the T-perm, I could have skipped 8s .
Am sort of irked that I didn't get to use a ZBLL on my pb single though...


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 9, 2017)

Was in the mood for OH, and despite only doing 13 solves, got a 17.30 PB Ao12 lol



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 12:* 17.30
1. (12.42) D' U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B D' F' L' U R' D2 R D2 R' U2
2. 16.12 B2 R2 U2 B U R' U R' F U2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L D2
3. 16.50 F D2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B R F' L' U' B R2 F2 L U' B
4. 18.88 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U B2 U F' R2 D2 L' B U2 F2 R B2 D
5. 17.18 U2 B L2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U B2 F L2 D2 R' B F2 D' R
6. (21.08) F2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 R' F R2 B2 L2 U' B F'
7. 19.85 B2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 U' R' U B' U2 R' B R2 U2 F L
8. 17.81 F2 U R F' D' F' U' R' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D L2
9. 16.32 L2 B' U2 B L2 F L2 U2 F D2 B' L F2 D' F2 L R2 F' L F2
10. 15.16 R2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U2 F2 L2 B R D2 L B' F' L U B D L'
11. 19.51 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' L' D2 U2 R B2 D U R2
12. 15.69 R' U2 B' D F2 U2 L' U2 L' B D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 D2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 9, 2017)

yiss
Average of 12: 12.99
1. (15.27) F' R2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 R2 F' R' B2 D' R' U' L2 F' U L F2 
2. 14.51 U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 U L' U' L2 F R D L' U' 
3. 14.69 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U R' U F' L' B D' R' U F' U2 
4. 13.25 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D U R2 F' R' B L' F2 D B' L' U2 F 
5. 12.82 L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' R' F' D U R' B F2 D F L U 
6. 12.69 D L2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R B D' U2 L2 B' U2 L' D U2 
7. 12.05 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 F L2 U2 F L' B' R2 D' U2 R2 
8. 11.41 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 D' U' F2 L F U2 L2 U F' U L' B U 
9. 12.68 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D B' U' L' F2 D B' R B' F R 
10. 11.86 B2 U2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L F2 U2 L' B' F D' L U2 F' U R2 B' F 
11. (10.97) D2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2 U2 F' R' F' D L2 F2 D2 F L R2 
12. 13.97 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 L' B' D R' F D2 R' U F' L' D


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 10, 2017)

Man I choked so hard...

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-9
avg of 12: 29.75

Time List:
1. 27.92 F Fw R' B' L F2 U B2 F' Rw D2 R' Fw Rw' Fw' D2 F2 B' R2 F U Uw' F2 Uw Fw' D Fw2 B2 D2 B L' Uw' U F' Fw R' D U' Uw Rw' 
2. 31.49 B2 Fw' F2 D Uw' Fw U2 F Fw U2 F' D R2 L Uw B Rw2 F Rw D2 Rw D' Uw' U Fw2 F Rw2 L2 R' B Fw2 L' B2 Fw' L2 R' B' R' L' Uw' 
3. 30.51 F R2 Rw2 L D Fw' U R Rw Fw' B2 D R2 D' F2 Rw2 D L2 Rw U' Fw' F2 B Uw2 D U' Fw F' B L2 R Fw B2 R' D' Rw' U' Rw L' Fw' 
4. 34.11 D2 R Uw2 U B L' Rw2 F2 U F L' D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R' Fw Rw Fw R Fw D Uw' R' D' L2 F2 Rw F D2 F2 Rw B2 U' Rw' Uw' Rw' L' Uw2 F 
5. (37.80) U' R' F' L2 R2 Fw' D' L' Rw2 F U' R B2 U L2 D' Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 B F U2 R Fw' Uw2 L2 B' D Uw B F L D2 Fw' D F Rw L' 
6. 29.46 B F R F B2 Rw Uw L2 Uw Fw Rw2 U2 F' D' L R2 Fw2 F2 D2 Rw Fw B2 Uw' Fw2 U D' Fw2 R L' D' B R U D B2 D L2 D B2 Uw2 
7. 29.59 Uw B2 D U Uw2 R2 L D' U2 R' D2 R Rw2 F D U Fw' B2 Rw L R2 D2 F2 Fw' B U2 D2 B L2 R Fw R' Rw' B' R Uw L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' 
8. (27.76) Rw D2 Rw D' L' Uw B2 R' Fw2 B2 Rw' Fw R D2 L Rw Fw' L B U' Fw R' B Fw' L' D Rw2 L B2 D U2 Rw' U Uw R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 
9. 27.92 F2 Fw' Uw2 L U R F' D2 U' R' U2 F' Fw B' Rw2 U2 F' B' R2 F' L Rw' F' Uw F Rw Fw2 F' D' Rw' U2 F L' Uw2 B U' F2 L2 Fw R2 
10. 29.10 L' R2 B' L Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 R L' Fw' R D Uw2 U' F B' Rw2 R D' Fw F B L' F Fw D U' B2 Rw2 F Fw2 Uw D Fw2 L' Fw D' Fw2 B2 
11. 29.60 L2 U L2 B' U Fw' Rw B2 F D U' Uw' F2 Uw' B2 F' Uw U2 Fw2 F' D2 R2 Rw' D' L Rw2 Fw Rw B2 R' L Rw Fw Uw L' Uw B' R Uw2 Rw' 
12. 27.80 Fw U' Rw2 R' Fw L2 Rw U' Rw Uw2 D Fw F2 D' U2 L' U2 B2 D' L' Rw' F2 R' Fw Uw L B L F' B' U' Uw' D2 Fw F' Uw2 B' F' L F2

still PB though... by 0.08 lmao


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 10, 2017)

I was doing 4x4 while waiting in an airport and got a 38.xy timer malfunction. This is my first sub 40 4x4 single in 3+ years, and my second sub-40 ever. 

Side Note: I do not have a 39 second 4x4 single.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 10, 2017)

Sub-17 ao50 PB (????)

Not even a rolling average—these are the only fifty timed solves I've done today.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-10
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 12.26
worst: 22.10

mean of 3
current: 16.02 (σ = 1.89)
best: 14.89 (σ = 2.31)

avg of 5
current: 16.02 (σ = 1.89)
best: 15.80 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 12
current: 16.82 (σ = 1.87)
best: 16.65 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 50
current: 16.97 (σ = 1.62)
best: 16.97 (σ = 1.62)

Average: 16.97 (σ = 1.62)
Mean: 16.94



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 16.22 D2 L U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 L' U2 L2 B' U B' U L R D' F' D Rw Uw
2. 17.16 U2 R D2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L' F2 R B' F2 U' R' U L D' U2 R2 Uw'
3. 15.26 D' R2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 U' B L2 R2 U R F' U R' Rw
4. 17.29 D' R U2 F L2 F2 B2 D L2 F B L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 L' Rw2
5. 16.19 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 D L' U' F U B2 R2 Rw' Uw2
6. 17.64 L2 D2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 F L2 D' R F' U2 R2 B' U' F' D2 Rw' Uw
7. 20.74 U' F2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B F2 R' U L' F L2 F D B Fw' Uw2
8. 17.47 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 F D2 U2 R' D U2 F D2 L' Uw'
9. 17.65 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' R' F' L U R Uw2
10. 14.83 D' B' U2 L2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B D' F2 R' D2 L B Uw
11. 15.88 B' D2 L F' U R L2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 Fw' Uw'
12. 15.68 R B2 D L F2 D2 F R B U B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw'
13. 17.14 D' R F U R2 D2 R F2 L B U2 L2 U' D' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 Fw' Uw'
14. 17.90 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L U2 L2 D' R D U B' F' U F2 L Rw' Uw
15. 15.53 L2 B L U R F D' R' L2 B' U D B2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' Uw
16. 16.63 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L' F' L2 R2 U' L' R2 B F2 Rw' Uw2
17. 16.97 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B' R F' U' R D' F U F2 L Fw Uw2
18. 15.97 B' L2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' L F D B2 L' R2 B' F2 D2 Rw Uw
19. 21.52 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' D2 B' U' R' F' R2 D' B' R' Rw2
20. 18.58 F2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 L U R2 U F R2 D U2 Rw2 Uw
21. 17.00 D2 F2 L D2 U2 L U2 L' D2 B2 U' B R D' L' B' R2 U' F2 L Fw' Uw'
22. 14.66 L2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B D B' R' B2 D' F D2 R' D' F' Fw' Uw2
23. 15.37 D2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B' D' F2 R F' U R2 B U' L' B' Uw'
24. 17.33 R U2 B R' U2 B2 R' F' U2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 Rw Uw
25. 18.28 R2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 B' R' D R B' F D2 L U Rw2 Uw'
26. 18.47 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B' U2 L' U2 L' F U' L D' U2 Rw2 Uw
27. 13.95 L U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R D R2 B2 U' F D' F U2 Uw2
28. 18.15 D2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 D' B D2 F' D' U B2 L' U' R Fw'
29. 17.32 F' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R' U' B2 L B D' B2 F' D Uw'
30. DNF(19.91) R' U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' R' B' R2 F R2 U' L2 B2 L Rw
31. 15.93 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 F D2 R' B2 D F' U2 R2 B2 F2 U Rw' Uw
32. 19.57 D2 U2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 F D L' D U2 F2 L' F R2 U' B Fw' Uw
33. 15.00 L' D' R L' F2 B R' D' B' L F' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' U2 R2
34. 16.81 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D' U' B' R' U2 F2 D' R' B' L' F' Fw Uw
35. 13.85 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 R B2 R D2 U2 R2 U R' F L' R' F2 U2 L U' Fw
36. 15.57 B L2 D2 B F2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 F' U R2 U2 F' L D' U' R Fw
37. 21.62 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L' B U' B2 D' L B2 R' D
38. 16.24 D F L2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L' U' B2 F' U L' B L2 R' Rw2
39. 18.00 D2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R D2 R F2 U2 D' L D2 B R U' B' D' B Rw2
40. 18.41 L2 F R2 F D2 U2 F D2 F' R2 D2 U L' U' R' U B' L D' R' F' Rw'
41. 13.83 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 L B' L' U2 B' D L D' Rw' Uw
42. 22.10 U' L' F' B D' F' L B2 L U2 L2 F R2 U2 F R2 F U2 D2 L2 Rw' Uw
43. 19.47 R' D2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D R D' F' L2 B R' F R2 Rw
44. 15.80 F' R2 F' B' R2 U R B R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 U B2 R Rw2
45. 16.59 R F R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' R U' R2 B F' L B F2 D'
46. 12.26 U R2 F D2 U2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B R' D' U' B2 L F2 U2 Rw Uw2
47. 18.06 L2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' U' L B L B2 F' D' U' Fw Uw2
48. 17.17 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' U R B' R2 D' B2 D2 R' D L' Rw' Uw
49. 17.04 L2 R2 U R2 D R2 U2 B' F' R D R2 B R2 B L' B U' Rw'
50. 13.83 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 U' B' U2 F2 U L' R' D' F U Rw Uw2


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 10, 2017)

Finally a good avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-10
avg of 12: 29.09

Time List:
1. 28.75 Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw' U' Fw' Uw' Fw2 R' Fw2 D' R Rw' L2 Uw2 D2 Rw' F' B' Rw L F D2 Uw Fw' R Rw U B D2 F B2 D' U' F R' B U B 
2. 30.65 L2 F2 R Rw' F2 Uw' R' D R' Fw' D' L' Uw2 B2 F D2 F Rw' F2 U2 F Uw B R' Rw2 U2 Rw' D L2 Uw R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw D2 R' D' Fw 
3. 28.25 Fw L' B2 U2 Uw L R2 Rw Uw2 L' D R' Fw2 F' Rw' F B Rw' Fw' L' B' Uw L2 Rw' Uw' Rw D' F2 Fw B L' R' Fw' D' Uw2 R F2 Uw2 Fw Uw' 
4. 30.91 D' Rw R' D' Fw2 B2 L Uw2 U2 R2 L' U2 B' Rw' L' B2 R U' R' F2 U D' Uw L2 F2 B2 L Uw Fw2 L' D' Uw2 Rw F L F' B Rw2 R Fw2 
5. 25.94 L2 F2 Uw Rw Uw2 Rw2 B L2 Uw' D' Fw L D' Uw Rw D F' Rw2 R2 B' U D Fw' Uw2 R2 U' Rw' U' D L' B Fw R F2 D' Rw2 Uw F2 L2 Rw2 
6. 31.28 F' D U' R F Rw2 Uw R2 Rw Uw' R' Fw2 L2 U' F Fw2 Rw2 D' B U2 D Fw F B2 Rw F' D2 B2 L' B L2 Uw' U Fw2 Uw L' U B' U2 D' 
7. 26.65 B D Rw2 Uw' U Rw' Uw2 F L' U2 L' R2 F' Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw U' Rw D R' F' U2 B2 Uw U2 Rw' L' B L2 D' F Rw2 L' R2 D R2 L' Rw Fw' 
8. 28.79 D B D U F2 Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 L2 D U2 F2 Rw' Fw' F2 R' B' Rw F Rw D U' R2 D' U F U2 F B2 R U' R2 D Rw2 R L B' Rw2 F' 
9. (39.18) U Uw' F Uw R' D' B' U R2 U2 Fw R2 B' U2 Fw' U F D2 U2 R U' L' Fw U2 Uw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' B F' D' R Uw2 L2 R Uw' B L2 
10. 30.46 R B R' U' F2 L' D2 B F2 U2 Rw' Fw D' Rw' Fw2 F Rw' L F' Fw' D' Uw' F' R D' R F R' D U Fw Uw2 D U' Rw L R2 F2 R2 B 
11. (24.56) F D L2 Fw2 R2 D' F2 B2 L U Uw2 B' U2 F2 R2 L' Uw2 Fw' D' B2 Fw' U Rw2 R U2 L2 U' Uw B2 U2 Fw L2 B L F R' Fw B' U R2 
12. 29.16 L' Fw2 Uw' L2 F2 Fw L2 B' R' Uw2 R2 F R L2 Rw' B2 L' Fw' L2 B' Rw2 L2 Fw2 B2 D2 R' Uw' L F' R Uw' B Fw' D2 Fw2 F L Uw R L


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 10, 2017)

Guess who's Sub-13 

8.72 Single
10.40 Ao5
11.20 Ao12
12.16 Ao50
12.46 Ao100
12.93 Ao1000



Spoiler: Single, Ao5/12/50/100 Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 8.72 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 L' B D R F' D2 B' F' R D
*Average of 5: *10.40
1. (8.98) F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R B' L' R2 F' U' L U L' U'
2. 10.32 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B D B' F2 D2 B' U'
3. (12.22) U L2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U R2 U2 L' F U
4. 9.31 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L' B' L2 U' F2 U B' D R' U2
5. 11.57 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B F' U L' D F' D2 U' L
*Average of 12: *11.20
1. (8.98) F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R B' L' R2 F' U' L U L' U'
2. 10.32 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B D B' F2 D2 B' U'
3. 12.22 U L2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U R2 U2 L' F U
4. 9.31 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L' B' L2 U' F2 U B' D R' U2
5. 11.57 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B F' U L' D F' D2 U' L
6. 11.46 B2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R' U' F D U R2 F' L2 U2 L2
7. 10.61 F L' U L2 B' L' F2 D' F R F2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2
8. 12.13 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B' R' D2 L F2 D' F' R2 D' R'
9. 10.81 D2 B2 R U B D2 R' U F2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2
10. 12.40 L F B2 D2 B' L' B L D' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2
11. (15.59) F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L' F L2 F2 D' B' L' R B
12. 11.19 L' D' B D R F' R' L F' U B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2
*Average of 50:* 12.16
1. 12.54 F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' B F2 U' L' D' U L R D2
2. 10.32 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L2 D R F2 L' B2 L D2 U' B2
3. (16.13) B R U' F2 U' R B' L' F R D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2
4. 14.93 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 F' R F' D U' L R2 D L' R' U2
5. 11.23 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B F2 R F2 D' F' U F R'
6. 12.03 L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 R F' U B2 L U' B F D R2
7. 13.82 B2 L U2 F' L' D R D2 B U D B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2
8. 13.79 U2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 D' F' R' B2 L' F L2 B F L2
9. 12.85 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F' D' B R' B D2 F L F' U2
10. 12.48 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B F' U2 F R' F R U B' D' U' B2 L
11. 11.03 D' R' F D2 R D B2 D F R2 F L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2
12. 10.29 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L' R' U F R' B D' L' R2 B' L'
13. 10.59 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F' D R U2 B' L2 F' R' B2 L U2
14. (15.89) B2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 R U R' B F2 R D' F' R' F U2
15. 11.49 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 D' B' L F L' F' U L R D'
16. 12.98 U2 R' L2 U' B L2 F R B' R D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R U2 R
17. 11.97 F B U R D2 F D' F L' U D L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' D2
18. 12.03 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 L' B R2 F D' U' R D' L F' U2
19. 13.55 F L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 U' F L2 B2 D U' L' D2 R F
20. 11.67 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U' L2 R U2 B L' D R' F U'
21. 11.70 U2 D' R' B2 D' B2 L' F' B2 D' R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2
22. 12.32 D L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' U' L' U B' L B' L D' U
23. 12.88 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 R' D2 U R' F L2 R U
24. 12.78 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 U R F D' R' B2 D' F R'
25. (9.42) F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D U' F' U B' L R' U' F' D' L'
26. 12.67 B R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L' F U2 L D R' B R' D' B2
27. 10.69 B U2 B' R2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 D' B' R U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F D2
28. 10.72 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D U R2 B2 F' L' F D B L F U2 L2 U2
29. 13.11 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B L F D R' D L D B' F2 R'
30. 13.15 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 R D2 U' L2 D B' R' D2 R' F D
31. 12.42 R2 L U2 F U' F' R F2 B' R F2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R'
32. 11.11 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' R' D F2 U' L' D B U' L' B' R
33. 12.82 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D L D2 L R2 U2 R' U' F' D' R2
34. 10.93 L2 U D' F2 B' L2 U2 L D B' U2 D2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2
35. (9.94) R2 D R F B D2 R D2 B' U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 D
36. (9.41) L2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U L2 D U' R D2 B2 D' F' U2 B' L2 U'
37. 13.30 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B R F' L2 D F L2 B L' R'
38. 10.80 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R D' F R D' L B U' B2 U2
39. 13.33 R' D2 R D2 L U2 L B2 F2 U2 L U L2 D' R F R F U B'
40. 11.95 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F R' U F2 L' R' F' D2 L2 U
41. 10.47 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 U' B F R2 U' R' F2 D' R D
42. 13.71 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B R2 F D2 B L' D2 B' U F L F D' B2 F'
43. 12.93 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U2 B D2 L' U' B D B L2 D' R2
44. 11.60 U F2 U2 F U' L B D2 L B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2
45. 12.16 R2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 D R' U' B L2 F L F L2 D2
46. (15.06) R2 D F' R' D2 B U R2 F' D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U L2
47. 11.27 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U' F D' B2 L' B2 L F'
48. 11.73 U B' D2 F2 U' L' F R L' F2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 D
49. 12.35 B2 U L' F' R2 U' F2 B D' R U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2
50. 12.42 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L' F U R2 U2 R' B' L2 D' F L2
*Average of 100:* 12.46
1. 12.44 R' U' R U2 D2 F2 U' R F' B2 U' F2 D' R2 D F2 D B2 D F2
2. 11.93 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L' U' B F' R' F' L' D' R F2
3. 11.95 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R B R F' D' B' U2 B D
4. 10.29 U' L2 D2 F' L' U2 B L' F' L2 U D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2
5. 12.65 D' B' R' U2 R' U2 F U' F R2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B' U2 F'
6. 14.25 R' L2 D B' L' D L2 D' R2 F U2 B2 L2 U D F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U2
7. 12.57 B2 L F D B R2 D R' B L' D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U
8. 10.94 U2 F' L2 D B2 U' B L F U2 F D2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2
9. (15.60) D2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 L' U L' B' D F R B' F' L' B2 R2
10. 13.02 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U R' F' L B L' B2 D' L' U' F
11. (19.44) B2 U D2 R' F2 B R D2 F' L F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' D2 L2 B2 D2
12. 10.75 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D' U' R' D L D U2 B2 R B U R F
13. 13.41 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 D F' L R' U' R2 D B L2 F R'
14. 11.71 L2 R2 U2 B U2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L B' U2 B R2 F' D' U F
15. 13.51 U' F' R' B R2 U' R2 L D' R' B2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2
16. 13.08 B2 L D2 R' F' R2 U' L2 F' U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 B2
17. 14.12 U2 D R' F L2 U2 D' F2 L B' U2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R'
18. 12.73 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 F' L' B D2 R2 U F L' D2
19. 10.90 B D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 B U' B2 U' R' F2 L D R' F' L'
20. (9.82) D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 D2 U2 F R2 D R' D' U' R' U2 F2
21. 10.38 U D B R' F' U L2 D F R D R2 U B2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2
22. 13.58 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R D2 U' F R U R B2 L' R2 B
23. 10.08 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D L' B' F' R2 U B L F' D2 U'
24. 14.58 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L F' U2 F U F U2 B F' R'
25. 12.40 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' B' U2 L' B' R F R B F
26. 11.21 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R' F' D2 U2 F2 D F' U B2 F'
27. 12.15 U2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 B' L' D2 U2 F2 U B' D L2
28. 15.36 U L2 U R2 B R2 D L' U R' U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 L2
29. 13.63 B' L2 B' F' L2 U2 F U2 F L2 D L D2 F L2 D' U R' B' D2
30. 12.20 D2 F2 R' B U F' R' B2 L U F' B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 B'
31. 10.28 R F' D2 B' U' L F2 U2 F R2 U D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2
32. 11.48 R' L2 F B' L2 U' R' U' L2 B' D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2
33. 10.93 D2 F D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 F D2 B2 R F' D2 L R F2 U' R B' L
34. 13.79 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 F2 D2 R' D' U' F D R B' U B2
35. 12.50 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L B' F' R U2 L D' B' L F
36. 12.38 U' R2 L' U' R U2 D' R' B' R F2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 B R2 L2 F'
37. 11.00 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R F' U2 R2 F2 L' D R2 U L2 F'
38. 14.20 B2 D2 L' R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' D B F' R F' U' B R2 D' U' F2
39. 11.96 R' D F U2 R' U' B L2 U D2 F B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B'
40. (17.78) L2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L' R' B' R B' D U' F' R' U2
41. 14.46 U2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 L' U' B F D R D2 U F2 U2
42. 13.94 U' D2 B' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B' L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U
43. 11.82 L2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 B L F D2 F' D F' U L2 R' B'
44. 13.44 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 D L R D' R F' L F D2 F2 D'
45. 14.03 F2 D' F U' B2 D F' D' F2 R U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R2 B2
46. (9.99) U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U B' F2 D2 L' B' R U' F
47. 11.19 F2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' R2 D' L' B' L U F'
48. 12.69 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 R F' R' D2 R D B U F2 D' B'
49. 14.36 U' B2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F L U L R' F' L F D2 U' B'
50. 11.76 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B U L' D2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 U
51. 11.00 U2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D L U' B D2 B2 F R2 D' F
52. 13.25 U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 F' R' B D2 F2 R2 U' R D' U
53. 13.13 R' F2 B2 D L2 U' F' U2 D' R U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U2 D2
54. 12.62 D2 R U2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U F' R2 U' B L2 R D'
55. 13.13 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F D B' D F' D R U R2 B2 R'
56. 13.01 L' U' B' L' B' D2 R F U B2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 L B2 R' U2 B2
57. 12.68 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 R F U' B' D B' R U2 F R' F'
58. 11.86 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 R' B2 F' D L' F2 U' B2 L D
59. (16.02) B R F2 B' R' D2 B U L' F' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2
60. (9.91) D2 B' D2 B L2 B D2 L2 B R2 D F L2 B U L D B' R B2
61. 10.97 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 D' L' D' U L2 B L D2 F U
62. 13.60 F2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L' B F' L' F2 R' B' U
63. 14.13+ U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' D L' D R D' B2 U' F
64. 11.89 U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R' B L' B U F' R B2 R2 D2
65. 14.18 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F' R D2 U2 F2 D U' B U2 L'
66. 14.33 D F2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' U2 R' D F2 L' D R' U' L2
67. 13.85 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 D' L2 F' D L D' F U' F'
68. 10.08 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 B' L2 F' U2 L' D' L' U F' D' F' R2
69. 13.71 L F2 L U R2 B' U R' L D F' D2 B R2 F' B2 D2 B L2 B2
70. 10.88 L2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L U' B' R B L U F2 U' R2
71. 12.11 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D L R B U' F' L D2 R D' B
72. 12.20 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R' D U2 F' D2 L' B' L D U'
73. 13.66 B D F2 D2 F U L' D' L' B' D R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2
74. 14.32 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 L B D' U R B' R' F' L F2
75. 12.19 R2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D L' B' L2 B D' L F' R U
76. 11.98 B U R' L' F' R2 U R U2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 L2
77. 12.99 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B D' B R' F L D' F2 D2 L' D'
78. 11.96 B R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 U' F D U R2 U2 F L' U'
79. 10.97 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 R' U F L R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2
80. 14.07 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L F R D' R2 B' R D U' F
81. 15.22+ F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L F' L2 D R B2 D' R F' L2
82. (8.98) F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R B' L' R2 F' U' L U L' U'
83. 10.32 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B D B' F2 D2 B' U'
84. 12.22 U L2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U R2 U2 L' F U
85. (9.31) D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U' L' B' L2 U' F2 U B' D R' U2
86. 11.57 B' D2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B F' U L' D F' D2 U' L
87. 11.46 B2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R' U' F D U R2 F' L2 U2 L2
88. 10.61 F L' U L2 B' L' F2 D' F R F2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2
89. 12.13 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B' R' D2 L F2 D' F' R2 D' R'
90. 10.81 D2 B2 R U B D2 R' U F2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2
91. 12.40 L F B2 D2 B' L' B L D' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2
92. (15.59) F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L' F L2 F2 D' B' L' R B
93. 11.19 L' D' B D R F' R' L F' U B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2
94. 12.75 L F D2 L' D2 F2 U' B' U L U D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2
95. 13.46 U B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R' B' U2 F' R D2 U L2 B' U
96. 14.36 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L D F2 L' U2 B' L2 U' F' L2
97. 10.57 B' R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 R' D R' U B L2 D' B2 F' U'
98. 11.76 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 F2 U' R' B' L2 F' L
99. 12.10 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' U' R2 D R2 B2 F' R' B2 U B' R2 U L U B
100. 11.36 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B R2 B2 D U L' U R' F





Spoiler: Ao1000 Times



*Average of 1000:* 12.93 (Scrambles excluded; some scrambles lost)
Contains twenty 9's and three 8's, which are *bolded*

11.62, 12.44, 11.93, 11.95, (10.29), 12.65, 14.25, 12.57, 10.94, 15.60,
13.02, (19.44), 10.75, 13.41, 11.71, 13.51, 13.08, 14.12, 12.73, 10.90,
*(9.82)*, 10.38, 13.58, (10.08), 14.58, 12.40, 11.21, 12.15, 15.36, 13.63,
12.20, (10.28), 11.48, 10.93, 13.79, 12.50, 12.38, 11.00, 14.20, 11.96,
(17.78), 14.46, 13.94, 11.82, 13.44, 14.03, *(9.99)*, 11.19, 12.69, 14.36,
11.76, 11.00, 13.25, 13.13, 12.62, 13.13, 13.01, 12.68, 11.86, 16.02,
*(9.91)*, 10.97, 13.60, 14.13+, 11.89, 14.18, 14.33, 13.85, (10.08), 13.71,
10.88, 12.11, 12.20, 13.66, 14.32, 12.19, 11.98, 12.99, 11.96, 10.97,
14.07, 15.22+, *(8.98)*, (10.32), 12.22, *(9.31)*, 11.57, 11.46, 10.61, 12.13,
10.81, 12.40, 15.59, 11.19, 12.75, 13.46, 14.36, 10.57, 11.76, 12.10,

11.36, 13.58, 14.36, 13.49, 14.44, 12.69, 11.36, 13.39, (19.34), 14.91,
12.26, 15.56, (16.81), 10.96, 11.90, 13.41, 12.31, 11.97, 13.34, 10.65,
11.03, 11.85, 15.73, (10.20), 12.52, *(9.98)*, 11.75, 12.77, 13.87, 13.00,
14.19, 12.84, 11.43, (18.83), 16.31, 16.21, (10.26), 13.18, 12.01, *(9.94)*,
13.59, 13.41, 13.54, 14.10, 12.76, 10.82, 11.89, 14.51, 12.17, 11.42,
12.99, 12.61, 12.12, 12.21, 12.63, 13.76, 13.37, 12.40, 14.14, 14.03,
13.01, 14.46, (17.74), 12.55, 12.63, 12.61, 13.10, 14.55, 13.30, 13.91,
12.19, 13.51, 15.75, 16.23, (10.11), 12.54, 13.84, 14.54, 12.71, 12.29,
15.42, 14.04, 14.59, 11.02, (10.03), 13.62+, 13.08, 12.07, 12.98, 11.62,
12.99, 14.72, 13.73, 11.60, 13.25, 14.13, 12.46, 14.35, 10.40, 11.10,

12.94, 15.71, 12.05, 13.94, 15.41, 12.77, 14.29, 11.57, *(9.94)*, 11.51,
10.91, 12.11, 10.75, 13.57, 15.84, 16.34, 14.00, 12.51, 14.03, 15.24,
10.56, 12.14, 15.15, 14.86, 13.81, 13.89, (10.00), 12.66, 12.02, 13.98,
14.00, 12.74, 16.24, 12.42, 11.62, 13.46, 11.09, 12.06, 14.46, 11.59,
15.01, 12.19, 16.18, 13.04, 12.13, 11.25, 13.74, (18.47), 15.65, 14.63,
11.30, 15.59, (17.60), 14.69, 10.93, 11.47, 11.20, 14.50, (20.95), 13.51,
11.01, 14.56, 11.90, 12.70, 12.16, 10.77, 11.25, (17.07), 11.68, 14.40,
13.08, 10.43, 15.90, 14.19, 14.45, 12.95, 13.31, 15.25, 14.16, 12.96,
11.86, 15.86, 11.46, 14.32, 12.26, 11.87, 12.22, 12.58, (16.50), 13.09,
11.84, 13.38, 12.54, (10.32), 16.13, 14.93, 11.23, 12.03, 13.82, 13.79,

12.85, 12.48, 11.03, (10.29), 10.59, 15.89, 11.49, 12.98, 11.97, 12.03,
13.55, 11.67, 11.70, 12.32, 12.88, 12.78, *(9.42)*, 12.67, 10.69, 10.72,
13.11, 13.15, 12.42, 11.11, 12.82, 10.93, *(9.94)*, *(9.41)*, 13.30, 10.80,
13.33, 11.95, 10.47, 13.71, 12.93, 11.60, 12.16, 15.06, 11.27, 11.73,
12.35, 12.42, 13.57, 14.75, 14.58, 10.99, 13.33, 12.91, 13.55, 14.77,
10.79, 14.61, 12.45, 16.11, 11.38, 13.65, 13.41, 11.06, 11.35, 13.63,
12.26, 12.90, 13.17, 12.18, 11.34, 13.70, 12.55, 10.75, 15.06, 14.91,
14.37, 11.99, 12.13, 10.51, 14.80, 11.06, 11.17, 12.16, 13.57, 14.93,
12.80, 12.71, 13.73, *(8.83)*, 14.15, (10.35), 14.95, 11.90, 14.76, (DNF(14.39)),
(10.37), 14.19, *(9.86)*, 12.94, 12.80, 13.98, 14.78, 14.54, 12.32, 12.67,

12.32, 12.56, 15.22, 12.61, 11.14, (16.72), 11.54, 12.91, 12.85, 12.62,
11.46, 13.47, 12.65, 12.34, 14.00, 14.48, 14.99, 12.90, 12.90, 12.21,
12.45, 14.35, 14.90, 11.30, 14.56, 11.92, 12.48, 16.38, 14.71, 14.50,
12.59, 13.76, 12.77, 11.47, 12.82, 13.92, 11.55, 15.07, 12.67, 13.52,
13.71, 15.43, (20.75), 13.84, 11.70, 12.13, 11.87, 14.53, 11.30, 12.15,
15.73, 15.38, 13.65, 14.08, 14.34, 13.17, 11.86, 12.96, 11.67, 15.23,
12.71, 13.15, 13.55, 14.22, (16.50), (20.45), 11.78, 10.53, 12.00, 11.91,
15.26, 15.35, 13.75, 15.25, 11.03, 12.95, (DNF(12.13)), 12.07, 11.41, 13.81,
13.82, 12.70, 13.70, 12.83, 13.20, 15.38, 13.10, 14.18, 14.83, 13.35,
13.02, 11.62, 12.91, 10.61, 13.55, 14.91, 12.63, (16.78), 12.18, *(9.76)*,

13.42, 11.47, 14.53, 11.65, (18.64), 11.54, 11.94, 12.18, 12.58, 15.63,
11.94, 15.99, 10.96, 11.46, 12.78, 10.83, 13.14, 10.54, 16.42, 11.66,
12.39, 12.35, 13.79, 13.90, 11.76, 13.65, 11.55, 15.86, 12.16, 13.65,
14.56, 13.20, (10.37), 16.34, 12.55, 12.40, (20.32), 11.23, 16.35, 12.16,
11.63, 13.70, (17.92), 11.42, 11.90, 12.53, 14.22, 12.18, 13.97, 10.98,
14.37, 13.25, 10.58, 11.54, 12.37, 12.23, 11.39, 12.67, 11.60, 15.11,
14.46, 11.25, 11.58, 12.48, 13.94, 15.44, 14.26, 13.73, 14.24, 14.19,
13.86, 11.17, (19.41), 13.82, 15.20, 11.15, 12.55, 12.29, (16.56), 12.85,
13.90, 12.13, 12.00, 13.76, 12.50, 12.83, 15.70, 12.46, 13.17, 12.72,
11.97, 13.35, 12.29, 13.84, 11.49, 12.13, 15.02, (17.68), 15.19, 14.37,

12.64, 14.00, 13.01, 13.10, (21.26), 12.74, 11.22, 13.87, 10.42, 12.72,
14.82, 12.64, 13.67, 11.97, 12.93, 13.57, (18.47), 11.54, 13.65, 12.19,
12.18, 13.68, 12.02, 11.94, 11.10, 11.34, 13.06, 12.72, 14.95, 11.41,
13.18, 11.44, 15.42, 13.04, 13.15, 12.07, 16.13, 11.89, 12.03, 12.29,
16.18, 11.25, 14.50, 12.71, 12.21, 14.07, 14.13, 12.14, 16.21, 14.30,
(19.01), 13.41, 12.98, 13.60, 16.40, 12.70, 10.51, 11.71, (16.72), 15.67,
13.74, 13.94,14.85, 12.77, 13.22, 12.23, 12.62, (10.00), 14.58, 14.30,
11.65, 11.47, 12.72, 12.51, 12.39, 11.33, 11.34, 12.42, (10.13), (DNF(10.98)),
12.30, *(9.68)*, 15.71, 10.56, 10.42, (DNF(14.50)), 12.19, 12.18, (18.50), 11.63,
*(9.91)*, 11.81, 12.26, (20.80), 12.82, 12.06, 14.64, (DNF(12.50)), 13.57, 12.79,

13.63, 16.27, 16.11, 14.58, 14.74, 12.59, 12.22, 13.06, (20.59), *(9.38)*,
(DNF(14.14)), 15.55, (10.02), 12.61, 11.03, 11.60, 12.79, 10.90, 15.01, 12.50,
15.54, 12.19, 12.80, 11.84, 11.23, 10.45, 11.39, 10.96, 11.83, 14.88,
11.55, 11.66, 13.49, 12.72, *(9.79)*, 10.72, 13.94, *(9.63)*, 12.98, *(9.63)*,
12.93, (16.42), 11.27, 11.14, 13.60, 12.96, 16.22, 11.25, 12.19, 11.75,
10.78, (16.88), 14.23, 12.32, 12.85, 11.34, (17.54), 14.26, 15.01, 13.06,
14.48, (17.42), 14.08, 15.33, 13.25, 11.57, (19.59), 11.17, 12.83, 12.80,
12.56, 12.62, 15.54, 12.56, 13.04, 13.12, 11.04, 10.69, 13.36, *(9.78)*,
11.18, 14.64, 12.31, 11.25, 13.98, 13.17, (10.29), 15.70, 13.12, 12.14,
14.39, 12.07, (16.91), 15.60, 14.70, 12.74, 13.27, 11.14, 13.86, 11.93,

14.39, 11.77, 13.60, 12.16, 11.99, 11.25, 14.50, 12.61, 11.08, 12.55,
12.85, 15.30, 12.53, 14.69, 11.33, 15.46, (17.46), 11.65, 11.84, 12.44,
11.78, 11.84, 11.44, 13.09, 10.91, 13.09, 10.87, 11.47, 10.69, 13.87,
11.62, (16.76), 11.30, 10.90, 11.67, 10.95, 14.48, (17.79), 12.64, 14.24,
10.91, 14.16, 12.80, 12.71, 11.49, 11.97, (19.04), 12.18, 13.36, 12.43,
(10.24), 10.96, *(8.72)*, 10.74, 14.77, 11.38, 10.55, 11.58, 12.12, 13.25,
13.63, 11.86, (17.26), 12.47, 12.90, 11.97, 15.41, 10.91, 15.39, 15.69,
11.32, 13.04, 12.56, 13.15, 12.02, 12.15, 11.24, 14.52, (16.53), (10.24),
14.41, 12.26, 14.01, 10.79, 13.45, 11.81, 14.62, 13.18, 13.70, 12.75,
11.68, 12.87, 13.41, (10.29), 13.79, 10.45, 12.14, 14.41, 13.31, 11.50,

16.22, 12.49, 10.48, 12.45, 16.13, 14.83, 14.89, (17.28), 16.32, 15.81,
11.35, 12.47, *(9.63)*, 13.21, (17.11), 12.79, 12.89, 12.57, 11.41, 10.80,
11.94, 11.13, 11.79, 15.11, 14.02, 13.21, 13.52, 12.93, 12.29, 14.20,
12.94, 14.81, (10.31), 14.14, (10.11), 11.91, 14.63, 14.71, 10.72, 14.95,
12.23, 14.53, 11.47, 12.20, 13.78, 12.24, 11.49, 12.31, 10.40, 12.42,
13.71, 12.14, 11.71, 11.41, 13.50, 13.27, 13.20, (16.49), 13.64, 13.40,
(10.04), 14.40, 11.65, 13.68, 12.18, 11.78, 11.41, 13.63, 13.59, 15.76,
12.77, 13.47, 11.36, 14.10, 14.07, 11.81, 12.56, 11.26, 12.81, (10.02),
(10.24), 12.63, 13.69, 11.92, 15.28, 13.81, 13.47, 11.73, 12.16, 13.44,
12.87, 12.61, 10.95, 13.34, 11.01, 10.88, 11.22, 14.48, 11.87, 12.48


----------



## dboeren (Jul 11, 2017)

Got my first Megaminx today. One solve down...


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 11, 2017)

92/100 EOLine BLD

2.50 mean of non-dnfed solves

Solve # and reason for DNF
5 (line), 26 (line), 44 (line), 50 (eo/line), 54 (line), 72 (line), 83 (eo), 92(line)

Inspired by @AlphaSheep 


I really need to work on EOL+1 in inspection and optimal EOL, since I have put absolutely 0 effort into those important aspects.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 11, 2017)

New PB ao50/ao100 lol. Cubicle GTS2M is pretty good… even if the QC was kinda subpar.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 11.93
worst: 28.42

avg of 12
current: 16.67 (σ = 2.18)
best: 15.93 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 50
current: 17.11 (σ = 1.96)
best: 16.89 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 100
current: 17.18 (σ = 1.97)
best: 17.18 (σ = 1.97)

Average: 17.18 (σ = 1.97)
Mean: 17.37



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 16.22 B U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U' F' U2 R' Rw
2. 16.96 L2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' U' F' L2 D' F' U' B D L' Fw Uw'
3. 15.07 D R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F R' F L2 D2 F U L2 B' U' Rw Uw2
4. 21.43 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 R2 F R2 U L R' U L' D2 L2 F Rw' Uw2
5. 15.22 D U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L' B' D L' R F L' D' F D Fw
6. 19.55 R' L2 D F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F D U2 R2 B' L D' F' R' Rw
7. 14.72 B D2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' L' R U' R' B2 F' D2 F2 L' D
8. 15.19 R' L2 F D F2 D2 F D2 L U F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 Fw Uw2
9. 11.93 D' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 B D F2 R' D2 U F R Rw2 Uw2
10. 19.03 F U2 F' R2 L' F' D' L' B L' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R' Rw' Uw2
11. 17.18 D R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 B' U F U' F' R' U2 B L' D' Rw' Uw'
12. 17.00 U' L2 F2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 R' B D L' F' U' L2 B2 F' U2 Fw' Uw2
13. 18.01 B2 U' R2 B2 D U L2 U' L2 F2 U B' L D2 F L2 D B L2 D U2 Fw Uw2
14. 16.38 L F2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 U B R2 B' L' R2 F' L D U2 Fw Uw2
15. 20.16 U' L F' R B2 R U' R' F' U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 Fw
16. 17.19 F U' B' R B R B D B' L F2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 Rw' Uw2
17. 21.39 U L R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R B2 D B' R2 U R F2 L2 B2 Rw'
18. 21.65 F R2 B2 R B2 U' L D B D2 B' L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 L Rw' Uw'
19. 21.82 L' F U R D2 F' B' L' F L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D L Rw' Uw
20. 18.76 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R' B2 D2 L B2 F D F' Rw Uw2
21. 18.72 R' L' F D' R2 D L' B U R2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 B Rw'
22. 15.87 U2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R D R2 D2 F' L F D2 R D Fw'
23. 13.90 B2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 R F2 U B2 U B' L' F2 D' L2 Uw
24. 18.29 F' B2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U' B D B' R U' F' D' F' U2 Rw2 Uw2
25. 14.79 D' R U2 R' F R2 F D F' R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' Fw' Uw'
26. 16.29 L2 D2 F2 R D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 B' R2 B R2 U' B2 F' U' R' B' Rw2
27. 18.39 F2 R2 L' U D' B2 L' B R' D2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 L F2 B2 R2 B' Rw
28. 17.20 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F2 B' D' B' U' R2 D2 R' F L2 B Fw' Uw
29. 14.92 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' B R B2 L U F L D2 Rw2 Uw2
30. 17.29 B2 U R U' L D' L' U' L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F R Rw' Uw'
31. 15.63 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B D2 B R B2 D' B' D2 U' R Fw' Uw2
32. 17.41 D B' R B2 U' B2 U F' L D2 R2 F B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 Uw
33. 13.45 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' U F' D' F' R' B D2 B' F2 Fw' Uw2
34. 19.16 D2 F' R' D2 R B' R2 D' U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 L U2 L Rw' Uw'
35. 15.87 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R' U' B' U R U' F' L' D' Uw2
36. 17.59 L2 F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F' D2 U L' F D R2 F' D Fw'
37. 18.82 D' B' R2 B U2 B2 D2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D U L B D R2 D' F Rw2
38. 13.77 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 L' B2 U' B D' L B' U' L2 U Rw' Uw2
39. 17.21 L' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' F' R2 D R U' F2 R B2 Rw' Uw
40. 20.46 L R2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B D B R2 U B F' U2 B L' Uw'
41. 19.23 U2 B' U2 B R2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F D' F D' B2 D' R' B' D Rw2
42. 15.68 L2 D2 U2 F L2 B' F2 D2 U2 R2 F D F' L' B' D F' L F2 R2 F' Fw' Uw2
43. 18.69 U B2 L D B' D F D' F2 L B U2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 Rw Uw
44. 16.34 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B R2 D2 U' B L2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 F Fw
45. 21.87 L U' B' D F' D' R B L F L2 F B2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B' R2 Fw' Uw'
46. 17.51 L2 D L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 B' R' D' L2 B L' U' B R' B Rw2 Uw
47. 19.11 L2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' F2 U' R U F' D' B' L2 D R B2 U' Fw'
48. 15.01 L2 B' U2 B2 D L' U2 R' B' L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 B Rw2 Uw'
49. 13.79 F2 R B2 U' B R2 L2 U R2 F B L2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' Uw'
50. 16.07 B U2 R2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 R F' L D R2 B' F2 R2 U F Fw'
51. 17.97 R2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 B U2 L U' F' D' R B F' L B2 F2 Rw Uw
52. 14.85 R U' D B' U2 L2 U' F2 D' R' D2 L' U2 L D2 F2 L F2 B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
53. 18.10 F2 R2 U2 D' B2 R' L2 B' U' L F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R F2 R' Rw Uw2
54. 27.98 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 L D2 R D' B' L' D2 U L' B' F' R' U Rw' Uw2
55. 28.42 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 R' F' D' B D B2 U' L' F Fw Uw
56. 16.90 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 R B R' D' L' B2 D2 B U R' Rw2 Uw'
57. 15.03 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F D F' L D' L' R U F' R2 Fw Uw
58. 15.88 U' L D2 F' B L2 D B' U' L U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 R U2 R Rw' Uw2
59. 18.74 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B D2 F U2 F2 U2 R U Rw' Uw'
60. 22.48 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L F2 L F2 U2 L' B U' R2 F2 R' F D B Rw2 Uw
61. 18.64 F' L' U2 D R' F' L' U' B D2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' L Rw' Uw2
62. 17.42 B2 L' F2 R B2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L F' L' U R2 D R2 F2 R' F2 Rw' Uw'
63. 15.64 D2 R F B2 U' R2 D' F R B2 L D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B Rw'
64. 14.99 L D' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' F' R' U' R D L B F' Rw' Uw
65. 17.43 U2 F L U D B U2 D R2 B L2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 B2 Rw Uw2
66. 15.67 R B2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 R F2 L2 B' R B D F2 R B L2 D2 Rw'
67. 17.92 L D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 F U2 R' D B' L B' D' L2 Fw' Uw
68. 16.25 L' D B2 L2 R2 U R2 D B2 U' B2 D B U2 R F' R' F D2 R D' Rw' Uw'
69. 14.36 B F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D2 L' F D' L2 B L R' F2 L Uw
70. 15.71 U D2 R' B' R' F2 U' L D' B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F' Fw Uw
71. 18.82 B2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L U2 B L2 F2 U2 L' F' L' F Rw Uw'
72. 22.28 R2 F D2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D' F L B2 D' F L' D2 U2 B2
73. 16.12 L2 F U R U2 D' R2 U' B R2 U2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 Uw2
74. 19.36 U R' L' D F B L U' R2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F Fw'
75. 12.35 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L D' R2 B' R' B U2 L D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
76. 16.31 U2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 B' F2 U2 L2 D' L' D2 F U2 L U L2 U2 Rw' Uw
77. 17.16 F D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 B U' L2 B2 U L R' U' Fw'
78. 17.27 B' U L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L B' D2 R2 D' B' L F R' Rw' Uw
79. 20.18 D R' L U B' D F' B' R D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R' F2 R B2 U2 D' Rw2
80. 16.10 D' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B D2 R' F2 U' F' L' D B U Rw Uw'
81. 14.58 B2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 F' R F' D2 B' L2 U' F2 R' F
82. 17.78 B R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R D' L B' R' B2 F' D2 F' U' Uw
83. 16.59 D2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 B U2 F' R2 B' U F2 R D F R' D2 B' L' F2 Rw Uw
84. 18.86 U D2 R U2 F2 D2 R B2 R B2 D2 R F' L' R2 U2 L' F R Rw' Uw2
85. 14.45 L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 D2 U R2 L D2 B' F2 R' F R U' L2 F' Fw Uw'
86. 16.06 D' L D' B D' R F' D' R' F B' U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F L2 F Uw2
87. 17.43 L F2 D' U' R2 U B2 U B2 U' B U' L' R2 U R' D' L2 B2 Rw'
88. 16.65 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 R U R2 F L' B2 D' U F L2 Fw
89. 25.24 B2 D R2 B2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R' D F L2 B L' R2 U' R' Rw2
90. 15.36 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B' R' F' L' U2 L2 B U2 B' R2 Rw
91. 14.72 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 B U' L F2 D2 R' D' B F U2 Rw' Uw
92. 16.98 D R' L2 F D L U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' Rw' Uw
93. 12.97 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' U B R F D' B' F L' F' Fw Uw'
94. 13.85 D U B2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F' U L2 F L' B2 F' L R U' Rw2
95. 15.41 D' B U B' L2 F R' B R2 L U2 B2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 F Fw Uw2
96. 18.30 U2 L U L' B R' D2 F' U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R Rw' Uw'
97. 17.08 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 F' R2 B2 R D' L2 U' R' Rw2 Uw'
98. 15.00 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L F' R' F' D R B D B' Uw2
99. 20.23 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R' D' B' L' U R' B U' R' Rw'
100. 19.72 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 R F2 B' R2 F' U2 R B' D' U B U2 L Fw Uw'



E: And a 17.27 ao100 (PB2) with a 50 mm Zhanchi (?!). Kind of surprising how well it fits me even though I have biggish hands.

E2: _And_ PB single/ao50 of 43.40 and 56.16 on 444 with the Wuque M.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 43.403
worst: 1:11.614

mean of 3
current: 1:01.363 (σ = 8.46)
best: 50.528 (σ = 5.52)

avg of 5
current: 1:04.451 (σ = 3.13)
best: 52.362 (σ = 2.51)

avg of 12
current: 57.714 (σ = 5.40)
best: 53.977 (σ = 4.06)

avg of 50
current: 56.162 (σ = 4.20)
best: 56.162 (σ = 4.20)

Average: 56.162 (σ = 4.20)
Mean: 56.341

Time List:
1. 56.480 F2 B' U2 D' B' D2 B U R' F2 R U2 R L2 F2 L F2 B2 L B Rw2 F' Uw2 B2 U' B R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 Rw U D' Rw2 R2 B2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw U' Fw2 B'
2. 53.533[3flip+opp] B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B D2 R' D R2 B2 L2 R' D2 B' F2 L' Uw2 B Uw2 L B2 Rw2 L' F2 R' Uw2 L2 F' R2 Uw' F2 D' R2 Uw' Rw' U F Uw' Fw' F2 Rw
3. 59.397[combinedparity] U' R' F2 R' L' D F B' D2 R' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 Uw2 R' U' L' Fw2 Rw2 L' F2 R' D F2 L' Fw' U2 F2 D' R2 Fw Uw Fw F' Uw2 Fw' Rw D'
4. 55.646 L U2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F D R' U2 B2 L B' R2 D' R' Fw2 R' B' F2 Uw2 F' R' Uw2 B2 R2 F Uw B' D' R' B Uw' Fw' D' U Fw' Rw Fw' U L
5. 49.527[opp] B' U' L2 F2 B' R B' R' U R2 U' D2 B2 U' L2 B2 L Uw2 R' D Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' U Rw2 B2 U2 Fw' U L' Fw2 U2 Rw2 Fw F' U' Rw F' Uw Rw'
6. 49.300[lsflip] L2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F R' F2 D L2 U' B L2 U2 L Rw2 Fw2 U2 B D2 L' Uw2 F' Uw2 D2 B2 L U2 Uw Fw2 U R2 Rw' Fw' Rw' R2 L2 U2 Fw'
7. 53.258 R2 B D2 B' L2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' F U2 R' U2 B2 F' U2 Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 R Uw2 D2 Fw2 L2 F2 Rw2 U2 F' Uw R' D' U' F2 Rw' Fw D' R Uw Fw' L2
8. 54.300[oll] F2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 R F2 D2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R' U' L' F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 F' U' D R2 B D' Fw2 Rw2 D B L2 Rw' U F' Rw' B Uw' Fw' L' Uw' U R Fw2
9. 58.773 R U' F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B' F L U' L2 F L2 R2 D Rw2 D Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 F2 R2 Fw2 R2 U2 L' Fw D' R F' D' Fw' Rw' D2 B Rw' F Uw2 D2
10. 52.177 D' R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' B' F' R B L2 D' U2 B2 R U2 Rw2 B U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Uw2 U B Uw2 R2 B' Rw' U' Rw' F2 U B' Uw Rw' Uw B2 Rw Uw R2
11. 1:11.614[opp] D2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R' F D F2 D F D U' Uw2 Rw2 D R Fw2 U D' L' B2 U2 Fw2 R U2 Fw F2 L2 D' R2 U' Uw F' Rw' L Uw2 B Rw2
12. 57.765[oll] U B' R' B2 L B D R' F2 R2 L2 U2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F Uw2 F R' Uw2 L2 D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R' F Rw2 R Uw' U B2 Uw' B2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw' F U' B2
13. 49.198[adj] D' B' U' R' B' U2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R2 U Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Fw2 D2 B L B Uw2 L' Uw' Fw2 R Uw' L Fw2 R' Fw D2 Fw Uw' D2 L
14. 1:01.831[3flip+adj] D F' B2 U' F' R' U R U' F2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L Fw2 L' Uw2 F' L2 F Uw2 L2 U' B' Uw' F' Rw2 F R' Fw' Rw B U L' D2
15. 51.890[3flip] B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 R U2 F' U' R F D B' R Uw2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw2 U' F D Rw2 D F D R U Rw' Fw2 L' D' Rw Uw' Fw L' Uw2 D' Rw2
16. 1:03.284[ls3flip+pll] U F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 L' F' D2 L U' L2 F D2 R D' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R2 B D' U Fw2 F' Rw2 F2 Rw' F D2 U2 Rw L' Fw Uw' Fw R2 B' Uw' D'
17. 56.431 D2 L' F' U2 F' L2 F' R2 U' F D2 B R2 U2 B U2 L2 F U2 R2 Uw2 R Fw2 B' Uw2 B L' R Fw2 B Rw2 F Uw2 D L' Uw' Fw2 B U2 Rw' Uw F2 Uw Fw L2 F
18. 54.735 B' U D' F' B' R' D' B' L D2 F2 B2 R B2 R L2 U2 F2 U' Uw2 Rw2 F L2 Fw2 D Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 B' Uw2 B' L' F' D2 Rw B Uw Fw2 F Rw' Uw R2 U' B'
19. 58.540 B2 L2 R2 U B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D' R D B' R' F D' R2 U' B Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U' F U Rw2 U' F2 U' Rw' B Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' D' B' R' D Fw'
20. 54.906[oll+opp] L2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B' D2 L' U B' L' F2 R2 B2 F Fw2 U Rw2 D L2 U' B Rw2 F' R2 F L2 B2 Rw Uw2 U B Rw R' Uw' R' Fw Uw' D2 F U'
21. 1:01.334[oll+opp] R' U2 R2 U2 L F2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 B U L R D L' B F2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 F' R2 Uw2 U' B Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw B U B' Fw' R Uw D L2 F' U' Rw
22. 50.423 L F2 L F2 B U D R' D' L2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 Rw2 F2 B Uw2 B' L2 B' Uw2 R' B' Uw2 D2 F U' Rw2 F' R Uw' Rw Uw F D Rw2 F' U'
23. 56.642[oll+adj] U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F U2 B' F L' B' R2 D L' F L' F' L2 F Fw2 Rw2 D L' F2 U Fw2 L2 B2 L' D2 Fw' Uw2 L R' U F Uw Rw Uw' D' B' Rw' B
24. 1:00.127[oll+w] L U R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 L B' L D' L' D' B2 R U2 Rw2 D L' Uw2 Rw2 D L' U2 D Fw2 D' Fw' U F U2 L D Uw' Fw' Uw Rw' R2 L2 Fw
25. 53.272 D2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L U' F R2 U R' B' D2 F' D Rw2 B' Uw2 U B2 D2 Rw2 F L2 D B' Rw2 L' Uw2 B Rw F' Fw Rw' Uw Fw F D Fw2 B'
26. 1:04.920[3flip+opp] B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L F' U' L' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 B L Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 B' R F' D2 Uw' F' U' D F2 R' Rw F2 Rw2 Fw Uw D2 B2
27. 51.681 F2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 L' D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B L2 U' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 B L Fw2 L B' Rw2 L' B R2 Uw' R2 B Uw D' Rw' F L D Fw Rw U
28. 56.788[oll+o] F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 R U2 F2 R' B' U L B2 L' F2 L' F' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 L2 Uw2 U' B' Rw' Uw2 Rw' R' Uw2 D' L' R' Fw R' Fw2 Rw' B'
29. 1:01.772 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 F R2 L' D' R F' L2 U' B R' F' D Uw2 Rw2 B' R' Uw2 Fw2 F L R Uw2 L B Uw' Fw2 R D2 F Uw Rw' B2 L2 U Fw' Rw F'
30. 51.053[oll] U2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R D' U' L B2 R B' D2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 R2 B' R' B' F' R2 U2 Rw2 Uw R2 Uw' F Rw2 D' Fw' Uw D Fw' R2 Uw2 R'
31. 1:01.812[adj] L' D' B2 L2 D L' B' D2 B R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R' Uw2 F' Rw2 R B' Rw2 U2 F' Rw2 F L Fw2 Uw L2 R' Uw L Fw' D' Rw' B Rw' U' Fw2
32. 52.228[w] B U2 F R2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 F' D' B' R B2 L D' L D2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' D' B R2 D' F2 D Rw' D' L R' B F' Rw' Fw R2 B Rw' L' Fw2
33. 56.286[3flip] L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 B' L' B' U' B2 L' R' B R U Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' F' D2 Fw2 B' Uw2 U Rw2 D Rw U Fw2 R B' Rw' Fw' Rw' R F' Rw Fw
34. 50.016[adjcorners; cornertwist] B' R2 D L2 U R' L' D U2 F2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F U2 D Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 R Uw2 Rw2 L2 F2 Fw U' B2 Rw2 L Uw' U2 B L' Fw2 F' R'
35. 45.283[oll] B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F' L2 R' U R2 D L' B D2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 L U2 F Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 R' F R2 Uw' L' U' Fw2 Uw L2 Rw F2 Rw F2 B' U'
36. 58.270 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 B' U' L2 D' R U B2 L2 R D F2 Fw2 D' Rw2 L2 D B' Rw2 F R2 L2 U2 Rw D Rw L2 D' R Uw Fw F L' Uw L' Fw
37. 55.688 R' D2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R B' F' D F2 D2 L' U Uw2 L Uw2 D' R' Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 F2 L Uw2 F L' Fw' Rw2 B U' Rw Fw F2 Rw2 U F' Rw
38. 56.613 L D2 B' U2 B D2 F U2 B U2 F2 D2 L U' F D' L' U' F' R Fw2 R F' L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 R' U2 Fw2 F2 Uw Fw2 Uw' B U' R2 D' Rw D' Fw2 Uw R
39. 56.608[pll] U' R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 L D' R B' L B2 L' F' D' B' Rw2 D Fw2 U' F R2 U Rw2 B Uw2 U' Rw B' Uw2 R' D' L2 Fw2 Uw' F' Rw2 R Uw L2
40. 50.936 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 L B2 L B' D' R' B' F L D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 B2 R2 Fw2 L U F2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B' R Fw' D L2 Uw' B L F' Uw'
41. 56.654[combinedparity] R2 U B' R2 L' D' R U2 B' U R2 D2 R' U2 R F2 U2 R' L' Rw2 B' U' L2 F' Uw2 F' Rw2 U B2 L2 R D Rw' R' Fw2 L Uw' Fw R' L2 Fw2 U B
42. 53.172[adjcorners] B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U L2 R B' R2 F' U R D U2 B' U' Uw2 Fw2 R F' L' Uw2 B Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 L2 B' Uw' F2 B2 R' Fw Uw2 Fw U' D2 Fw
43. 57.652[pll] D2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 F U2 B F2 D2 R' B F' D' B2 U' B2 L' R F' Fw2 Uw2 B L' U2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 B2 U L2 Uw D2 B' Fw' Uw Rw' F' Uw' U2 R
44. 57.151[oll+pll] U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 L U' L2 B' R' F' R2 F' D' U' Fw2 L' Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 B2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D' U2 B' U Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw U Fw2 F' Rw2
45. 43.403[pll] L2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D B' R D U F' U F' R' D Rw2 U L D Fw2 Rw2 U' L' D' L' Fw2 D B R' Fw Uw2 R' Fw L2 Uw' Fw' R2 Fw2 D2 F'
46. 1:00.877[oll+o] B R2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 U' R D F U' F2 L R2 D2 B2 Rw2 D R2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U B2 L Uw2 Rw2 L2 R' Fw' Uw2 D' F' D L Uw' B Uw2 Rw U Fw2 L'
47. 1:09.727[adj] D R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 L' F' U B U L2 R2 D Fw2 U' L R' Fw2 U' L Uw2 Fw2 D L' Fw2 R' Fw' L2 R' F' Uw2 R' Uw F R' Fw Uw2 U' L'
48. 1:06.727[wrongpllparity] R' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' U' F' L' D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' Fw2 L' Uw2 R' U' Rw2 U D' Rw2 D' R' D F' R' Fw' L R' Fw' Rw' Fw' L Uw Fw' L R'
49. 51.613[lsflip+adj] B R' F' L B2 D' F2 R2 L' B U' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 Rw2 F U' D F' Uw2 R2 Fw2 F U B F R2 Rw D F2 U L' Uw' Rw D2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 L
50. 1:05.748[oll+adj] R F L2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 R D' L R2 U' R U2 B2 R Uw2 Fw2 R' U R Uw2 L2 R F2 Uw2 L2 D Fw' B R' U Fw2 R' B' Rw Fw D Rw2 L B Uw


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 11, 2017)

Actually went to a comp 

Not that the times were especially good :/


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 11, 2017)

Square-1 PB avg of 100: 29.54

I'm on my way to becoming a squan ninja


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 12, 2017)

More 3x3 PBs

12.351 single
15.638 mo3
17.032 ao12
17.977 ao50
18.538 ao100

sub-19 already, yay!


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 12, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
avg of 12: 1:17.51


Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 1:16.62 D2 Fw Dw' F2 D Fw' B' L F Dw2 Uw' U Fw F2 Bw2 B' D F' Bw2 D' Lw' Rw' R' Fw F Uw Bw Lw F2 L2 F Rw2 B2 L U' F' D2 Uw' F Rw2 Dw2 D' U' B2 D F2 Bw' D2 Lw2 Bw R F Lw2 Fw2 L2 D' Uw Dw B2 Bw
2. 1:11.76 Dw D U' Fw' L Bw2 U' L D' Lw F R L' D Bw2 Lw2 Dw' D' Rw' Lw Dw2 Fw Lw Dw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F' L' R2 F' Uw' Lw2 Bw Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' F2 R' Lw2 L2 B' D2 U Bw' L Bw2 F2 Lw' L Dw Rw2 Uw B2 R Lw2 B Bw2 U'
3. 1:14.43 R Rw2 D' Bw' Uw Lw Bw' Dw D2 F2 Fw2 L' B F Fw2 U2 B L2 Uw B2 R' U' L R' Rw' Fw B' U2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' R L2 F2 R' F2 Rw2 Bw2 F' U2 Dw D2 F B' Uw' L' R D2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 L2 U' Fw' L' Lw R Rw Uw'
4. 1:21.80 Dw' D2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Uw2 Fw' D' U2 Lw Bw U' B Fw' Rw2 Uw' Lw' F' B' Dw' R F L D L Bw' Rw2 R' U2 R Fw' Rw F2 Dw2 Bw B L Fw2 Rw Bw2 Rw' Uw L2 U' R' Lw Rw D' Bw' Fw2 L' Bw' Fw Dw D L2 F2 Bw2 R2
5. 1:11.75 Fw L F U' D Fw F2 B D2 Fw2 Dw L B L' U2 F Rw2 Fw D' Uw' Fw Uw Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' Fw Rw' U Fw2 L B' Fw Lw D Rw Bw2 U2 L' Dw' Rw2 Dw' L2 R2 Bw D' U2 B Uw2 R' D' Bw Rw U' R2 F D2 L Rw'
6. 1:21.05 Dw Lw F2 L2 F' Lw' Bw Rw2 L2 Dw2 F2 Fw' L' Bw Fw Uw' Lw Dw Uw' D2 Lw' L2 Rw' Dw2 B2 U2 F Lw' D2 B Fw2 Rw' L B Rw2 Fw F2 Uw R2 F Rw2 D' B R2 Dw2 Fw Uw Fw' Lw2 F' Uw' Rw Bw Fw2 L2 Dw' B2 R F' D2
7. 1:16.17 Uw2 L' D Fw2 D2 Dw2 B Uw' Rw2 Bw' F2 D' R2 B' R Uw' B' Bw' L' F2 Bw' U2 Lw Bw2 L' D' Uw Dw Fw2 Rw' Bw D L' Bw' R2 U' Uw2 B Dw Uw2 R2 U2 Lw' L' Fw L Uw Fw' Bw L2 Uw' B D L' Dw2 Rw2 B2 Uw B2 R
8. 1:20.38 R2 Rw Dw U2 Rw U' Bw Lw2 D2 Rw2 B Fw' D' F Bw2 Lw2 U2 B' Bw2 Rw Lw Bw F' Lw' Bw' U2 Lw2 D' Uw2 Rw' F2 D' Dw2 F L Uw2 D' Bw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' D' R2 F2 L' B F U' F' Fw2 B2 Bw2 Dw Rw' F2 Dw2 D' U B F
9. 1:21.99 Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L' B' Rw' Uw' Lw R Uw2 R' D2 Rw2 Bw' Rw Lw' Uw2 U L Lw2 F' L' B Bw' L2 Rw R Lw F Rw' L F Fw' Dw2 Rw2 D2 Lw Dw' L' F Bw U2 D R U2 Dw Rw2 Uw2 Rw Lw R2 B' Rw2 Fw2 D2 B' R2 Uw2 B'
10. (1:08.39) B' D2 R L2 Fw' Bw2 L D2 F Fw B2 L2 F' U Fw2 Rw' B Uw2 F Lw2 D2 Bw Dw Lw2 Rw U2 R' F' Bw2 Lw' R2 F Bw2 D2 R L2 F Bw' Fw D2 L2 Rw Uw Lw Bw2 D' F' Rw2 L Uw2 Fw' Lw2 U Uw B Lw B Fw Lw R
11. (1:22.68) R Uw2 Fw U Rw L F2 R' Uw2 Fw R F Fw' D' Fw' D2 Dw R2 L2 F' L' B' Rw Lw2 F' R Bw2 U Lw2 Rw2 U2 B' Uw' L2 Rw R U2 Bw' L F' Bw' Rw Lw' L2 F' Lw2 L Bw2 U D2 Rw2 Uw Rw' Dw2 B2 F U2 Uw2 Bw Dw
12. 1:19.08 R L' U' R2 B' F' U' D2 F D' Fw' D2 Bw' Rw2 Lw' B2 F2 Bw' Fw' Rw' D' F2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 B' R2 F' R2 D' F' Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 L' R2 U' L D' Uw2 R2 Bw F Fw Dw2 R' L' Uw B' U' F2 Fw2 Dw F' Fw D' Dw Bw D' Rw



nice.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
avg of 5: 9.953

Time List:
1. (12.611) R2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 U2 
2. (9.250) R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B L2 U B' U2 R' U' B D' F2 
3. 9.960 R2 F' U L U' R2 B2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 
4. 9.817 R' B' L2 F2 R' B U2 L2 B U' L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U L' 
5. 10.081 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L' U' B' D L F2 D' R' D F' U2

oh
first sub10
nice


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 12, 2017)

I just got a 9.98 ao50 but I already deleted the times accidentally.



YouCubing said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
> avg of 5: 9.953
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Nice, that was one of my favorite barriers to pass, sub 10 avg5. Sub 10 single was the most exciting though (I remember it VIVIDLY, it was June 15, 2015 and I got a 9.5x with a LL of F triplesexy F')


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 12, 2017)

fullstep, can't reconstruct (probably a misscramble)
7.62 F2 R2 B' D F' U2 L F D' R' F2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 B2 R2 U' R2

What I can remember:
Pretty easy cross with a "keyhole xcross" (basically one of the D corners was between the right edges and I just had to do something like R U' R' to insert the corresponding edge before aligning the cross)
Easy F2L with good lookahead
Last layer was sexysledge OLL and an F perm.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 12, 2017)

F' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B U F' D2 L B' R U' L2

6.24 sub-mitch


Spoiler: Solution



x2 y
D L U L F' Lw U' Lw'
R' U' R2 U R'
D L' U' L D'
y U R U R'
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

7.85 tps O.0



Edit: lol 6x6 in 2:17.12


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 12, 2017)

Roux is fun

15.397 mo3
15.489 ao5
16.849 ao12
17.882 ao50
18.068 ao100


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 13, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-12
single: 6.037

Time List:
1. 6.037 UR5+ DR2- DL1- UL3- U6+ R3- D3+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R4+ D6+ L1+ ALL5+ UR DL

massive 5.9 fail


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Basically this (from Nats). Big accomplishment for me


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 13, 2017)

Before today my best Ao100 was 25.xx, not only did I get it sub 25, but sub-24!
New PBs
Mo3: 20.02
Ao5: 20.60
Ao12: 21.95
Ao50: 23.31
Ao100: 23.86

Single PB is still 15.79

What has gotten into me today? I would have killed for those times 6 years ago!


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 13, 2017)

Solved a skewb without looking up any guides!

… And it took me 35-ish minutes, but hey, we've gotta start somewhere.

E: second solve was a 1:17.64, for a 27-fold improvement~


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 13, 2017)

http://wc2017.f2l.org/live.php?cid=2349&cat=14&rnd=2
Henri Gerber (@TheCoolMinxer) podiumed in Feet at worlds!
He beat Antoine by .04 

Now all he needs is a WR for platinum membership


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 13, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> http://wc2017.f2l.org/live.php?cid=2349&cat=14&rnd=2
> Henri Gerber (@TheCoolMinxer) podiumed in Feet at worlds!
> He beat Antoine by .04
> 
> Now all he needs is a WR for platinum membership


Thank you  
I am so fu***** happy right now. Got worse with each solve, but it was enough in the end haha  Daniel also was only .06 behind me 
I average around 33 at home, so both rounds were completely terrible lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 6.99
worst: 12.79

mean of 3
current: 9.98 (σ = 1.03)
best: 8.65 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 5
current: 10.64 (σ = 0.15)
best: 8.93 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 12
current: 10.03 (σ = 0.98)
best: 9.29 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 50
current: 9.84 (σ = 0.84)
best: 9.84 (σ = 0.84)

Average: 9.84 (σ = 0.84)
Mean: 9.84

Time List:
1. 8.95 F' B' D F2 L' F L2 D2 L' U' L2 D2 B R2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 B 
2. 11.46 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 B U' L R2 B U2 R' D2 B U F2 
3. 9.88 R U B L' B2 U R2 L U F' R2 D2 F U2 F L2 B U2 F2 B 
4. 11.32 B' F2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 R D U2 B' U' F' L2 R F2 
5. 10.52 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 U B2 U' B' U L' U2 F R B' U' F2 R' 
6. 9.41 D' F2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' U' F L R F2 D' B2 D 
7. 9.92 L2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B F U R F R' D' U B' R2 
8. 10.01 R' U2 B R U L' F' B2 D B2 D2 L U2 D2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L 
9. 9.61 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 F' L2 D2 L' R2 U F2 D L D B' R2 D2 
10. 9.23 R2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B L' U2 R F' U' L2 F' L' D' 
11. 8.38 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R F' L' B D' F' D2 F2 L R2 
12. 9.29 L2 B2 U2 D F2 U' L B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 L2 
13. 8.28 R2 B D2 U2 F' L2 B2 F L2 F' L' D2 F D' L2 D B' D R F' 
14. 10.55 B' D R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' B F' L' F' U R' U B2 R' 
15. 9.12 U2 B2 U2 F L2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D' L U' F R2 F' L R' F' 
16. 9.54 R' L2 B' U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' L B' D' B' D2 L' B2 
17. 9.28 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L' D L D' U' B D2 F' R2 F2 
18. 10.04 D2 F' B' U L U2 D L' F D2 R2 F B' U2 F R2 L2 D2 F' 
19. 10.11 B2 U' R D' L U' F2 L F' U2 F D2 B2 U2 B R2 F' R2 B2 
20. 7.78 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L B2 U' F2 D2 B D B L' U2 
21. 10.78 F D B2 L2 D' R2 F' U R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 R' U 
22. 10.74 L' B' D R' B2 D2 F U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 U 
23. 12.79 R U' B2 L F' B' R2 B' R L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 
24. 11.80 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L F' L2 F' U L' R2 D B F' 
25. 9.46 R' F2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B L' R2 B2 U' F' L' F R 
26. 9.16 F U' B' R' D' L2 U L D' B' U R2 F2 D F2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 
27. 8.88 B L2 D F L F' R' U' B R' F L2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 
28. 9.27 L2 F D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U' F D' L B F R' F L 
29. 10.41 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 F' L U2 L' B' L' F2 R' D' F' 
30. 9.86 D' L2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' B U2 B L B2 L2 
31. 12.04 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U B' D R U R' F L R' U' L2 
32. 7.28 L D' B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 L' D' B U R' D U' R2 
33. 9.61 B' F2 R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F' D' L' B F2 L' R2 D' F L' U 
34. 9.83 B' F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 L' F R B D' U B' L' D 
35. 9.46 L2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 D' B2 F' D R2 F2 L F D B' 
36. 9.32 B L2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' F' U' F' L' D B D' B2 F D R D2 
37. 9.33 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 R U' L2 F' D2 F2 R 
38. 9.98 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 F D R B L' B R F2 U F' 
39. 8.90 U' R B2 L B2 F2 L F2 D2 L B2 R' U L' B R U' F L' D' B' 
40. 8.92 B L2 F L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F D F2 L' B2 U R2 D2 F R' 
41. 9.61 R U2 B2 U2 B F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 U B' D R' B' F L D' R2 
42. 10.10 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L' R' B' R2 U2 B F2 R' D' 
43. 10.22 B F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R D2 F U' F R' B' R2 
44. 6.99 B U' D2 F2 R' B' D F D' U2 L' B2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 
45. 12.12 R' D B' U2 R U2 B' U' F L2 F' B U2 B2 D2 L2 F' U' 
46. 11.82 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U F' U' L2 B D2 U' B2 R2 F2 
47. 10.77 L' U2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 F R2 F' L F R2 F' L2 R' F' U' 
48. 10.66 B U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 R' B' U F' U' L U' R D L2 
49. 10.48 F B' D' R' B U2 R D B2 U2 B' U2 F D2 F R2 L2 B' 
50. 8.80 L' D2 R B2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' B2 D F' U L2 U B D2 L' U'

damn.

30 sub 10
10 sub 9
3 sub 8
1 sub 7


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 13, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
single: 3:49.960

Time List:
1. 3:49.960 Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw' Fw' 3Uw' Lw L2 R F 3Rw' Lw' R U 3Dw 3Rw R2 3Bw F R2 Rw B2 3Rw Dw2 B' Fw 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Dw U' 3Lw2 R' 3Uw' 3Lw' F Bw2 3Dw' R Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Uw 3Rw 3Dw' Dw' 3Bw' Rw' Lw' 3Dw2 Fw' Dw U' 3Rw2 U D 3Fw' 3Lw 3Bw Bw' 3Rw' D 3Dw' 3Bw' D Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw2 B 3Uw' Lw' 3Dw' D2 L2 Bw' 3Uw U2 Rw' 3Dw2 B2 3Lw' B 3Dw' Dw' Lw Rw 3Lw' 3Rw B2 3Bw2 3Fw2 D2 Dw 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw B' Rw' L'

lubed my wuji again today, this single is all that needs to be said


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 14, 2017)

3x3 PB single: 8.39 L D2 R U' R' F U' R L U' R2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U

z2 // inspection
U R' F U' R2 // cross
L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-1
R U' R' // F2L-2
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L-3
y' U L U L' // F2L-4
Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw' // OLL (PLL+AUF skip)

2nd sub-9 1st one I was able to reconstruct

Edit: 15.50 PB OH single (OLL skip into g perm)

I think this new valk is paying off


----------



## Cale S (Jul 14, 2017)

wingy skewb is pretty good

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
avg of 12: 2.81

Time List:
1. 2.88 U' R U B L U' R' L' U' 
2. 2.88 L U' B' L' R U R' B' 
3. 2.99 L B' R' L B' L' B' R 
4. (3.35) U' B' L U L' U' B' L' 
5. 2.34 L B L U' L' R' B' L' 
6. 2.62 L R B R' L' R' U R' 
7. (2.16) R' B R' L' B' R L' R' 
8. 3.00 U' L' U B' L' B U' L B' 
9. 2.85 B' U' B R' B U' L U R 
10. 2.62 L B R L B L B L' 
11. 2.73 L R B' R B' R' U L U' R' 
12. 3.18 U' L R B R' L' B U B


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
avg of 5: 9.558

Time List:
1. (12.384) D' B' R2 B L B2 U R2 L' U F' U2 D2 F U2 B' U2 B2 D2 
2. (8.020) B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B U2 R' B L2 U2 F D' B' 
3. 10.283 B2 F' D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 L D U R U2 B U F2 R U2 R' 
4. 8.192 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 U B2 U B2 L D' F D' U L2 R' D B' R2 
5. 10.198 F' D L' U2 F L2 B' L' F U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 F L'

how??
also check out the scramble on the 8.19, the reason it wasn't a 7 was because i got a gperm


----------



## RhysC (Jul 14, 2017)

Although I'm not too interested in cubing anymore, I'm still semi-interested in BLD stuff
Got my first 4BLD today

14:09.21 Fw2 R F R' B' D' F2 U B D' R' Uw2 R U2 R' L2 F2 L' R F' Fw2 R D U' Fw' U B F' D2 B Rw' Uw2 L R Uw U2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 L'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 14, 2017)

First 4bld success! So happy with this! It's about 5 minutes slower than my other attempts because I went safe but it payed off in the end!


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes! 3 second skewb pb!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 14, 2017)

3:37.16 6x6 solve with 3-style wings and corners 

solve before was a 4:00.xx with regular Hoya...


----------



## James Hake (Jul 15, 2017)

second sub 10 ever, first full step
pb is 9.85

1. 9.86 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U' B' U' R' D B' R2 D R' D2

inspection // z2
cross // L F' L' D2' L (5/5)
F2L1 // y' R' U R U' R U R' (7/12)
F2L2 // y' U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R (8/20)
F2L3 // U y' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L (8/28)
F2L4 // y L' U L U y' R U R' (7/35)
OLL // r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL // R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2


56 HTM/9.86 = 5.67 TPS


too many rotations, but ill take it


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 15, 2017)

Now sub-18 with Roux

17.841 ao100


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 15, 2017)

my new valk is still paying off
8.08 pb single: L U L F R' B R2 F2 B' U R D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 R B2

x' // inspection
U L F R' (x' L') Uw *L'* // accidental xcross 
*L'* U2 L U' y' L' U *L* // F2L-2
*L* U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-3
y U' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' // AUF

Pretty lucky solve. lucky xcross + a lot of cancellations in the F2L + predictable pll skip.
37 moves is the same move count as my pb from yesterday this one just flowed slightly better.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 15, 2017)

2x2 - 5.08 Ao50 and 5.28 Ao100 
I should probably learn full CLL


----------



## asacuber (Jul 15, 2017)

http://wc2017.f2l.org/live.php?cid=2349&cat=18&rnd=1

Tom won 5BLD!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 15, 2017)

finally a counting sub 10

Average of 12: 12.73
1. (9.15) F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B D2 B2 L F 
2. 13.63 R' U2 L' R' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' U2 R2 D' L' B R' U' F2 L 
3. 14.84 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' L2 R B' L' D' B' L B' 
4. 14.27 B2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' D' R B F' D' L U2 R2 D' 
5. 9.96 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R F U L' R B2 U2 B' R' D F 
6. 11.10 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U R F D' B2 L B2 R F L U2 
7. 12.69 R2 B R B2 U' D2 F R' U' L2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 
8. 13.22 F U2 B D2 B R2 B U2 F2 L2 U' R' D F2 L' D' F L F U 
9. 12.00 U L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U B2 R2 U L2 F' L' U L' F U2 L' F' U R 
10. (18.10) F2 R D L2 U' B' R' L' B' U' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 
11. 12.67 R D F2 R2 L' F2 U L D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 
12. 12.95 B2 L2 B' R2 B D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 U' B' U' F2 R F D R F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2017)

1:04.68 5x5 pb ao5 with jay's cross edge thingy, with a 1:01 with parity

Switching is hard, the avg became 1:17 3 solves later lul


----------



## asacuber (Jul 15, 2017)

this happened after taking a break from clock:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 5: 15.50

Time List:
1. 15.62 DR3+ DL4+ UL5- U2- R3+ D2+ L2- ALL3+ y2 UL2+ U4+ R4- UR DR DL 
2. (15.81) DR6+ DL5- UL5+ U2+ R1- D4- ALL3- y2 DR1- UL2- R4- D3- DR DL UL 
3. (15.06) UR4+ DR1- U2- R3+ D6+ L5+ ALL1- y2 UR2- DR3- DL2+ U3+ L2+ DL 
4. 15.49 UR6+ DR3+ DL2+ U1+ R5+ D5+ L3+ ALL3- y2 UR4+ DR1- UL5+ U3- DL 
5. 15.38 UR2- DR3- DL5+ UL4+ U6+ D1+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- U1- R1- L4+ DL UL


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 15, 2017)

16.767/17.106 ao50/ao100 PBs with a Valk 3.

Times with Valk and GTS2M are roughly comparable when I'm warmed up. Hard to decide which to use, and despite this PB ao50/ao100, I might just switch to the GTS2M because of its stability.



Spoiler: stats, scrambles, etc.



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 12.450
worst: 29.312

mean of 3
current: 16.081 (σ = 1.89)
best: 14.334 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 5
current: 15.956 (σ = 1.67)
best: 14.751 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 12
current: 17.287 (σ = 1.28)
best: 15.068 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 50
current: 16.960 (σ = 2.16)
best: 16.767 (σ = 2.07)

avg of 100
current: 17.106 (σ = 1.79)
best: 17.106 (σ = 1.79)

Average: 17.106 (σ = 1.79)
Mean: 17.357

Time List:
1. 16.150 U2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 R D R' F2 L' U L2 F' U' R2 Uw2
2. 18.436 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 B' R' B2 U' F L' B2 D2 F' R2 Fw' Uw2
3. 17.042 L B L' F D' F L2 D R L' U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U Rw' Uw
4. 17.304 F L' U2 D L F L2 U' L F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 Rw' Uw
5. 16.364 F2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 F L R D' L2 B R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
6. 16.902 D' F2 L2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 B2 F' L D' U2 B2 L' D2 U L R Rw Uw2
7. 17.927 L' F L2 B' D2 R2 U2 D F' L2 F2 R B2 U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 R D' Rw' Uw2
8. 19.315 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 B D' R U B F2 L D Rw Uw2
9. 16.537 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U R' D' L' R' U2 B' R U' F2 D' Rw2 Uw'
10. 16.984 B2 D2 L' B' L2 F' D2 R U F2 R' L F2 R B2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 Fw'
11. 16.624 R U2 B' D' L B R' B2 D2 F' D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
12. 18.013 R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 F R' B2 F L U' B' D' U' F2 Rw2 Uw2
13. 17.991 R2 D B2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' U' L U' F' D2 B F L U Rw Uw
14. 14.394 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F U2 R2 U2 F' D L F' D2 F2 L U2 R' B2 Rw Uw'
15. 14.983 R' F' R U' D' B' L' D2 R F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' Fw' Uw
16. 17.465 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 F2 D' F L R2 D F2 R F Rw2 Uw2
17. 15.687 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 F2 U B' D F L' U' L B D' U' Fw'
18. 18.609 B D2 B' R2 F D2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' F' R D2 L F D2 R B' Rw Uw2
19. 16.148 L' D2 F' R' L D2 F' B2 D B2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 L Uw
20. 17.071 F2 B R F' L D2 F2 R' D' F R2 F' R2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 Uw2
21. 21.055 R' U B2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 F U2 L R U' B' R U L2 Uw'
22. 14.576 U2 R B2 D2 L U2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 F L R B D U2 R2 U' L U Fw
23. 17.317 B2 L B2 L2 D2 L' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U' L R2 F' U' R2 F' Rw Uw'
24. 16.747 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 F R2 U2 R2 D' L F' U' L F R F' R2 Fw
25. 19.507 L2 F R2 D2 F U2 B' F2 L2 B2 L F L2 D2 R' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 Rw
26. 17.697 U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F' U2 R' F2 L B D' L B D2 Fw Uw
27. 15.361 U' D2 R' D B R' L' F' U B2 R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 Rw Uw
28. 29.312 B U R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 L R' F' R' B2 U' L' R D' Fw Uw2
29. 15.941 L R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U B D' B F U B2 R' Fw Uw'
30. 18.188 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F R2 D2 L2 U' B F' D F' D2 L' B R U2 Rw Uw
31. 17.729 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F D U2 F2 L' U2 B2 F L2 F
32. 18.606 R2 F' R2 B' U2 F L2 U2 B L2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 R' B' D' L R' B Rw2 Uw
33. 17.343 R' D2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 R U2 R' D R' B' D2 B2 D R' B2 R2 Uw'
34. 19.537 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' R B F' R B R U' L2 F Fw
35. 15.262 F L2 D R B2 L F' L B2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 L D2 F2 L D' Fw' Uw'
36. 15.863 F2 U' R2 D2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 L' D F' R2 B2 D' B L2 U' R
37. 17.781 B' U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' L2 F R U B2 R B' L' Rw Uw2
38. 15.814 F' L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' B' L2 F2 U' L B2 D' U F
39. 18.684 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F' U' L B U' L2 U' B' L2 D2 F' Rw2
40. 14.902 B' D2 R F2 D' B2 D B2 L' U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 Rw
41. 18.026 F2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R D2 U' B2 R' U F2 U F Rw Uw2
42. 21.310 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R B L F2 U' B2 R2 D U' R2 Rw
43. 14.780 R' U L2 B2 D F2 D B L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 L' U Rw Uw'
44. 18.324 L' U F2 D L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D B' D' U' L' U' F2 R' D' F' Rw2 Uw2
45. 14.581+ L' U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B' F' D2 U' L' B2 L2 D2 L2 F D' Fw' Uw'
46. 17.147 R' B D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F D' R F' L2 R' D2 R2 F' R2 Rw Uw
47. 18.217 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 D L' U L' R' F2 L2 U2 B' D' Rw' Uw
48. 20.919 B2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 U F2 D' F' D U' R2 F' L2 R' B' F2 R Rw' Uw'
49. 13.921 D2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 L F L B R' B' L F2 L2 D2 Rw'
50. 19.465 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B L B L R' B L D B' Rw Uw
51. 22.094 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' R' B2 D B' F' U' R2 B R Fw' Uw2
52. 16.827 D B R U2 L' B2 L D B' U D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 Fw' Uw
53. 23.630 U2 L D2 U2 L B2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 D B' U L' R' D B' F' R2 Rw2
54. 29.103 D' R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R B2 D' F' D2 B' L2 R' F2 Rw Uw2
55. 23.715 B' D2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' R' B2 D2 U L B' U2 F2 R D' Fw' Uw
56. 14.885 L2 B2 U2 L' B' R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L Rw' Uw2
57. 15.665 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L' R U' F' U F2 L2 F U' B
58. 15.548 B2 L U2 R' U2 R' B2 R B' R2 U2 F2 D B2 R' B R U' Rw Uw
59. 20.029 U' L2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R B F L' U F' D' L2 Fw Uw
60. 15.441 L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' R B D B2 F' D2 R' F D F Uw'
61. 13.221 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R D2 F2 D B F2 R' D B R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
62. 14.644 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B R B D' U F2 U Uw
63. 16.052 R2 D B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 F2 L B D' B U B' U2 L' B L' Fw Uw2
64. 14.668 B R F B2 U F2 D' F' R D2 L2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 B2 U' F Fw
65. 15.931 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U' L B2 D' L' U F L B L' U Fw
66. 14.637 R2 B U R L F' R' B' D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 B Rw2 Uw
67. 19.832 R F' L2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 D' R' D L' F R' F2 R Uw'
68. 17.272 F U2 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F L' B2 U' L' B R' F2 U' F D2 Fw'
69. 13.194 L2 F B' R D F2 R' B' R' B2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F D2 B' L2 B2 Uw
70. 15.565 D' R2 B2 U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U B F' D R2 B' R' B Rw'
71. 15.495 U2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B D F' L' B2 D' U2 R D' U' Fw Uw'
72. 12.450 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F' U R D U2 B L' F' L Rw2 Uw'
73. 15.872 U F2 B2 U2 R B' D F U2 R F2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 U Rw
74. 14.681 B2 U2 R2 B' F' U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L' U' F2 R2 U R2 B' R' D' U2 Rw Uw
75. 17.203 F L2 U2 B L2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 F' D' R2 U' F L U' L' B2 F' Fw
76. 16.979 L' F' L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F L2 F D2 U L B R B D R2 U2 R2 Fw'
77. 20.272 F' L' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R F L2 D U2 F2 U' B' R' U2 Fw' Uw'
78. 16.706 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L D' R' F2 D L2 F' L B' R2 Fw' Uw
79. 17.284 D' R2 B L' D' F' R' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L Rw' Uw'
80. 15.769 L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U R' F' R2 B2 U F2 R U F' Rw'
81. 17.734 D' F' U2 L' D2 B U L' B2 L2 U2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B Fw Uw2
82. 16.287 F L' F2 R B2 R F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F U2 L B2 U R D' L' B2 Rw' Uw2
83. 15.339 B L D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 R' D' R' D2 F' D' U F2 U2 Fw'
84. 15.292 R B L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' F2 R' F' L D' U B' L2 Rw2 Uw2
85. 13.994 D2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L D' R' F' L' B L' F2 U2 F2 Rw Uw
86. 23.922 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 F' U L B' L2 R B' U2 F2 D2 Uw'
87. 19.247 F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D R D' U L2 D2 B' U B2 F Rw' Uw2
88. 18.618 F' L2 B2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 R B2 L D2 U2 F' U B2 D2 U' Fw Uw2
89. 18.002 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 B' D F2 L B' L F2 R' B U' Fw Uw'
90. 20.170 R U' L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F U2 R B L' D R' B' F Rw2
91. 18.569 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 F U2 R D2 B' D' F U2 L2 R D' Rw'
92. 17.193 B2 D2 U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L D U2 F' L U2 R' D2 R' F2 Rw' Uw2
93. 17.763 F' L2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 F' L2 R' D2 R' D' L' F' D2 U' L2 B' Uw
94. 17.924 L2 U F2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 D' R' B' L' F R2 U' F' L' U2 Rw2 Uw
95. 17.307 R' F' R2 U' L2 B' R2 U' L R2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F U2 B' L2 F' Uw'
96. 17.872 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 U R2 L' U2 L' R' D' F R2 D B2 Rw' Uw
97. 13.693 B2 D2 B U2 D' R F' D L2 F R2 F D2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 U Fw Uw'
98. 15.220 R' D L2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F' R' D2 F2 U' F2 U' F D' Uw2
99. 14.775 F R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 U F2 U R' U' L' D2 B' R' U2 Rw'
100. 18.247 L U2 F U2 R F D' R U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D F Rw' Uw2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 15, 2017)

Shivam won MBLD!!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 15, 2017)

rip the av12, but at least i can get decent streaks of solves

Average of 12: 13.00
1. 14.63 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B U B R2 F R' B2 L' R2 B' 
2. 11.49 F2 L F' L F D' B2 R' F R F2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R U2 R' B2 R 
3. 11.79 B R' F R2 L' U' F2 D L F' L2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 
4. 13.41 D2 L F2 L' F' R2 L D' B R' B2 L U2 D2 R' U2 R' L U2 F2 
5. 11.24 D2 B' D R2 B R' B' U F L B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U2 
6. 11.72 L' D R2 L B L2 U F2 R L2 B U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 
7. 13.23 D2 B' D' R2 F' D' B D F2 U2 R D2 L D2 L' U2 R2 U2 D2 
8. (10.80) F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B2 L' U2 L' B L2 R F U' F2 L2 R2 
9. 13.22 R2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F D B' U B2 F2 R' D' L' U B2 
10. 13.87 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' L B' U2 L2 U F' R' U R2 U2 
11. 15.36 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' D2 L F D2 R D' U' F' L 
12. (16.78) F2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 D B' R U' L B' F U2 L' F


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 5: 1:14.83


Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 1:17.06 R2 L' D2 F' B D2 B Bw' D L F' Uw' Bw2 R' L Fw Lw2 B' U2 B Rw' Bw2 F Rw2 F D2 Bw' R F2 D' Uw2 B2 D' Rw B F2 Bw Fw2 R Fw Dw2 Uw F' Dw' Rw2 Uw2 B Uw' Dw2 Bw2 F2 Fw' U2 Lw2 L2 Dw Rw R U Rw 
2. 1:11.53 Bw D' R F2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw' U R Uw2 U2 R' L2 D' Rw' L' Fw2 R' Uw Rw U2 B Rw2 D2 U' Rw2 Dw Uw' Rw2 L2 Dw2 Fw B2 Dw2 Rw Dw B2 L2 Dw' L2 F2 R Uw' B' Dw2 Bw' Uw' R Lw Fw2 Dw Rw D2 Fw' B2 Dw L Bw Lw' R 
3. (1:11.33) F2 L' Fw Uw' B F' Dw U2 B2 Uw2 R Fw D' Bw2 Lw' U Lw2 U L D' F L2 Bw Lw2 Uw Fw D' B Lw Rw2 D2 L B' D2 F B L2 Fw' Bw2 B2 Uw Rw Bw' Lw F D2 Uw R2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw U' Uw Fw2 Rw' Uw L' F U' 
4. (1:22.73) Bw2 Rw' L2 Bw2 L2 D' U' Uw Fw L2 D F' Rw' B2 F2 Dw' Rw' R' F Dw' Bw Uw2 R Bw D Lw2 Dw Lw' Bw' Dw L U Dw R Uw2 F Bw Fw Dw' Lw2 F2 Uw2 D2 L Dw Uw' Rw Bw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 L Fw Rw2 F' Rw Dw B Rw' B2 
5. 1:15.87 F' Bw' Dw' Lw2 F2 L' U Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw R2 D' Lw Fw F' B' U' F2 D' B Rw Fw' Lw2 D2 L' Uw Lw Dw' B' Bw U Bw' B2 D' R' L Lw Fw B' Rw2 U' L Lw Rw2 F' Bw2 D Uw' L' Dw Lw L Fw F' R' D Bw' Rw' U



nice!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2017)

tfw you sub 8 in nations cup but still don't have a sub 8 official single


----------



## qaz (Jul 15, 2017)

Realized most of my pbs are over a year old so I decided to break some of them (OH)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 12: 17.11

Time List:
1. (23.75) U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' R' D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 R 
2. 18.34 L' F U' R2 F B D L D L' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U 
3. 16.14 L F R' D L' F' R2 B' U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 R' 
4. 16.15 F' B' U R2 B2 L' U D L' F' B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 
5. 16.14 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 D' U' R' D' F2 R B' U L2 
6. 19.08 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U L B2 D2 R' B' D' F L2 D2 
7. 16.77 F' L' B' D2 R B' L F2 U R L2 F2 L U2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 R' 
8. 17.86 L' U' L' D2 F' R' D2 R U L D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 
9. 17.23 R2 U D' F' U D' B L D' R' U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 B2 
10. (13.11) U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' R' U2 L' D' B' F' D' R U 
11. 18.01 F U L U2 D F' B2 R U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 
12. 15.36 B2 L' D F2 U' B2 R' D L2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L U2 R L


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 15, 2017)

Square-1. First 5 solves make a 7.47 ao5, which is also a PB.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 12: 7.886

Time List:
1. 6.696 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(5, 0) 
2. 7.644 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
3. 7.178 (0, -4)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/ 
4. (9.076) (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(6, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0) 
5. 7.592 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -2) 
6. 7.929 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, -1) 
7. 8.748 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
8. 7.695 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3) 
9. 8.470 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0) 
10. 8.880 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
11. 8.025 (-3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
12. (6.551) (0, -1)/(0, 6)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)


----------



## turtwig (Jul 16, 2017)

Lol, almost 1 second drop from my old PB. 6 move LLs FTW . 33 move solve 

1. 5.779 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B U L F' D2 F L' F2 R2 U2

x2 //Inspection

D U' R' F D L D' //Cross

R' U2 R // F2L-1

R U R' U R U' R' // F2L-2

y' L' U L // F2L-3

R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L-4

U' f R U R' U' f' //LL


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 16, 2017)

happened a few weeks back on the Latin America Cubing Tour 2017 but thought I'd post anyway
11.84 OH NZ NR SINGLE WITH 3LLL. smashing my former 13.97 NR!
I also smashed the average from 17.34 to 16.x then to 15.56!
super happy with this


----------



## Cale S (Jul 16, 2017)

wanted to get YTUWR skewb avg50 so I got a 3.12, then realized the camera angle was terrible so retried and got 3.04 pb avg50 and 3.22 avg100


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2017)

my first sub 10 with slowish turning
using roux helps lol
9.72 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' U' R B' U B2 D F D L2 R2 D2


----------



## James Hake (Jul 16, 2017)

pb has been 9.85 for months now, yesterday i got a 9.86, today i got another 9.85

1. 9.85 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D B D L2 U' B2 L2 B R' U2 R2
idk what i did but i got antisune+pll skip


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2017)

THC2017 is sadly over, these are my results http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2359&compid=26

There are some events like pyra and 2x2 that I didn't do well in but I'm pretty happy with my results overall.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 16, 2017)

Did 150 solves, got some more PBs. I got really tired towards the end; I really don't know how I used to be able to do such long sessions of 200 and upwards.

12.003 single
14.342 mo3
15.189 ao5
15.577 ao12
16.465 ao50
16.914 ao100


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 16, 2017)

Another counting 9 lol

Average of 5: 11.03
1. 9.82 B R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 B R2 F D U' B' R' U L2 R' F L R 
2. 10.43 U' F2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F L F2 U2 B' F' R F2 U F 
3. (13.69) L2 B2 L2 B U2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R' U B2 L2 U' F' 
4. 12.85 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U F' L' D U2 L B R2 U' L R' U' 
5. (9.50) U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 D' L D U2 R2 F' L B2 D R


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2017)

Some achievements at worlds:
2.14 2x2 NR average, scrambles were quite lol. placed me 9th that round
32.63 3BLD NR mean in the finals with a 30.96 single that placed me 10th. I'm pretty happy that I not only didn't choke, but also managed to get a decent mean
22/25 MBLD which placed me 8th
3:56 7x7 mean
1:12 5x5 average, achieved my goal by 8 seconds, what
9.50 sq1 single that really should've been NR. 12.50 average that should've been way better if my cube didn't start dying during the comp. This average brought me to the finals though lol
9th in the world for kinchranks for some reason, 0.2 below Shivam who has the AsR. Sub Nakaji which is amazing!! a decent megaminx average could've placed me higher than Shivam though

Not bad for not seriously cubing for half a year I guess...? If I practiced big BLD I probably would've have a chance at the podium though. Also I'm super slow at 3BLD compared to everyone now  this motivates me slightly to practice though, so I'll see what happens in the next few weeks 

Edit: also I'm really proud of Firstian for making the sq1 podium, it's been insane seeing how fast he improved the past year


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 17, 2017)

got this right after my phone ran out of video storage (insert sd card joke here)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-17
single: 5.768

Time List:
1. 5.768 UR5+ DR0+ DL0+ UL2- U1+ R2+ D2- L3- ALL0+ y2 U1- R0+ D0+ L5+ ALL5- DL UL

i failed the 5 other lolscrambles i got today so i was really happy
my reaction was interesting


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 18, 2017)

Started getting back into cubing recently. Pretty good average for me!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-17
avg of 12: 22.84

Time List:
1. 25.81 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 U B D2 R F2 U' F L R' 
2. 25.39 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 B U2 F R2 F2 L F U2 B D F2 U' R D R' 
3. 20.48 B2 R U2 L2 B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 F L' D' F' L2 F R F' U' 
4. 19.98 B' F2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' B' U' R D' U2 F2 U2 L D2 
5. 24.29 B D2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B' F2 R2 U2 L B2 F2 D U2 L' D2 F' 
6. 25.52 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 L U R2 U' R2 D' F D2 F2 
7. (19.25) L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 B L2 R' U' B R' U R B2 L' R' B2 
8. 22.15 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' R2 U L F U' B F 
9. (26.04) D F2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 B U L' D' F' R' D2 
10. 24.15 U2 L2 D' U R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 B' U F R2 B L' R2 D' U2 B2 
11. 20.44 B2 R U R U2 R' D R L' F D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 B U2 L2 
12. 20.18 U2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 D B2 L R' U' F D2 R'


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 18, 2017)

first ever sub-10 average of 5 with my method

Statistics for Sun Jun 04 2017 14:19:45 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)

Average of 5/5: 9.981
Standard deviation: 1.325
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 8.019
Worst time: 13.463

(8.019), (13.463), 10.209, 11.478, 8.256 = 9.981 ave5

1. (8.019) R2 U2 L' F2 B L U R' F L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B
2. (13.463) U D2 R F B2 L B L' F2 R' F U2 B R2 B' R2 U2 D2 R2
3. 10.209 L U' F L2 U' B2 U2 D R B R B2 L2 F2 R2 L' B2 D2 R B2
4. 11.478 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D B R' F' U' F R' F'
5. 8.256 R' L' B U F' R2 D R2 F R D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 18, 2017)

2.56 2x2 ao100 with 1.64 ao5, 1.94 ao12 and 2.40 ao50
I should probably finish EG-1 (sunes/antisunes left) and learn AUFs


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-18
avg of 100: 2.559

Time List:
1. 2.456 U' R U' R2 U' F' U' F2 R 
2. 2.736 F' R2 F2 U F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 
3. 3.256 F R' F' R U' R2 U R' F U' 
4. 1.704 F R' U R' F U R F2 R2 U2 
5. 3.168 R U2 R2 F U2 F' U' R' U' 
6. 3.481 U' R2 F2 U' F' U F U2 F' 
7. (8.984) U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F2 R F' U' 
8. 3.456 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U F2 R' U' 
9. 2.384 U2 F' R U' R U F2 U R' 
10. 2.144 U R2 F U F2 R2 U' F' U' 
11. 1.751 F' R' U2 R U' R F U' R 
12. (1.305) F' R' U2 F U R' F R' U2 
13. 2.280 R' U R2 U R' U R2 U' R 
14. 1.975 U R2 U' F R2 U' R F U2 
15. 2.377 U2 F' U2 F U' R2 U F' R2 
16. 3.401 U F2 R F' R2 U F' R U' 
17. 3.488 R' F2 R' F R' F2 U R2 F' U' 
18. 2.168 R U' F2 R' U' F2 U F2 R2 
19. 2.936 U R U R2 U F' R' F U 
20. 2.576 U2 R2 F' U' R F R' U R' U2 
21. 2.928 F2 R U F2 R' F2 R U R' 
22. 2.704 U' R U2 R' F2 R' U R' F' U2 
23. 3.113 F R2 U F R F' U F2 R2 U' 
24. 3.336 F' R' F2 R' U' F R2 F U' 
25. 2.504 R U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U F' 
*26. (1.343) U' F' R F2 R' U2 R F U' 
27. (1.464) R' F' R F U F2 U2 F2 U2 
28. 1.464 R2 F U R2 F R2 U' R U' 
29. 2.457 U' R F2 U F' U2 F U F' 
30. 1.984 R2 U2 R' F R' U R' F' U 
31. 2.688 R F U R2 F' U F2 R U' 
32. 1.648 F' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R' U' 
33. 3.032 R F2 R' U2 R U' R F' R2 
34. (1.345) U2 F' R2 F R2 U F' R' U2 
35. 2.647 U2 R2 U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 
36. 2.064 R2 F' U F2 U R2 F U R' 
37. 1.584 F R U F U' R U F' U *
38. 1.801 U' R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
39. (3.985) F U2 R F U2 F U' F2 U2 
40. 2.848 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 U R' U2 
41. 1.544 F2 U F' R U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
42. 3.568 R2 F U' F U2 F' U F' U' 
43. 1.960 R U' R F' R2 U2 F R U 
44. 3.385 F R2 F R U R' U' F' U2 
45. 3.088 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 F U2 F' 
46. (3.816) F U' F R2 U F R' U R' 
47. 1.721 F R2 U R2 U2 F R' U F' R2 
48. 3.248 U2 F R U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' 
49. 2.760 F R2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 
50. 1.744 R U' F' U2 R U R2 F U2 
51. 2.264 U' F R2 U' F' R U2 F2 U' 
52. 1.920 F' R2 U' F' U F U' R2 U' 
53. 2.257 R F' R F' U R' U' R2 U' 
54. (3.953) R' U2 F' R2 F2 U F' U F' 
55. 2.425 U' F' U R2 F' R F' R' F' U 
56. 1.752 U' F' R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' 
57. 2.095 F U2 R' F2 R2 U F' R U 
58. 3.641 R' F2 R' F U' R F2 U2 R 
59. 2.817 F U R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' 
60. 1.544 F' U2 F R U2 F2 R U2 R 
61. (1.063) F U F' U R F2 U F' U' 
62. 3.336 R U2 F U F' R' U' R U' 
63. 1.976 R' F2 R F' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 
64. 2.191 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R' F' R 
65. 1.999 F U' F R F' U R' F2 R' 
66. 3.279 R' F2 U R' U2 R' U' F2 R 
67. 3.344 F U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R 
68. 2.192 U' F' R' F U' R2 F2 R' U' 
69. 1.817 U' F2 R' F U2 F U R U' 
70. 3.368 U' R2 F' R F2 R U2 R' U2 
71. 2.976 U' F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F R' 
72. 1.968 F' R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' F' U2 
73. 2.495 R' U R' U R2 U' F2 R' U' R' 
74. 2.632 U2 R U R2 F' R2 F U R2 
75. 3.440 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R F2 U2 R2 
76. 2.889 R2 F R' U' R F' U' R' U 
77. 2.912 F2 U2 R' F U' F' U R2 F R' 
78. 3.008 U F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U 
79. 2.753 R U R F' U R2 F2 R' U 
80. 2.976 R' F U2 F' R F U2 R2 U2 
81. (4.760) U2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U' 
82. 1.824 U' F R' U2 R' U' R' F R2 
83. 1.737 F R2 U F' U R' U' F R F' 
84. 2.753 U F U R F2 R U2 R U' 
85. 2.608 F' R' U F' U' F2 U' F2 U' 
86. 2.688 F R U' F2 R F' R2 F R2 U2 
87. 2.936 F2 R U2 F' U2 F U2 R' U2 
88. 3.032 U2 R' F U2 R2 F R U R 
89. 2.552 F2 R U2 R2 F' U' R F2 R' 
90. 1.912 F R2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F' 
91. 2.689 F' U2 R2 U F U F' U' R' 
92. 2.033 F' R2 U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 
93. 1.616 F2 U2 R' U F' U2 R U' F U2 
94. 2.512 R2 U2 F2 U' R' F R' F' R2 
95. 3.551 U2 R F U2 R2 U' F2 R F2 
96. 2.415 R U R U' F2 R F R2 U2 
97. 2.761 R U' R' F R2 U F' R' U 
98. 2.840 R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' 
99. 3.512 R F2 U F' U' F U2 F R2 U' 
100. 2.480 F U2 R' U2 R F U2 R' U'


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 18, 2017)

55.69 ao50 / 56.39 ao100 on 444.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-18
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 44.017
worst: 1:52.778

mean of 3
current: 58.009 (σ = 7.64)
best: 50.228 (σ = 4.85)

avg of 5
current: 56.597 (σ = 4.21)
best: 51.422 (σ = 3.41)

avg of 12
current: 57.974 (σ = 4.35)
best: 53.565 (σ = 2.92)

avg of 50
current: 56.619 (σ = 4.09)
best: 55.691 (σ = 4.24)

avg of 100
current: 56.394 (σ = 4.71)
best: 56.394 (σ = 4.71)

Average: 56.394 (σ = 4.71)
Mean: 56.845

Time List:
56.401[adj], 1:52.778[ls3flipderp], 52.848[oll], 54.120[diagcorners], 1:02.033[o], 44.266, 51.411, 1:06.112[3flip+w], 52.187[3flip], 1:00.615[oll], 46.086, 51.549[oll], 58.822[oll; two cube drops], 51.019, 57.371[pll], 1:09.867[paritypll], 56.578[pll], 44.017, 57.871[oll], 1:00.367[oll+adj], 56.854[pll], 52.247[adj], 1:04.864[3flip+adj], 1:01.167[oll+adj], 55.421[w], 1:07.452[3flip+opp; wrong 2gll], 50.512[oll], 54.629[oll+o], 1:02.044[oll+adj], 51.714[w], 48.421[w], 54.115, 58.121[w], 53.784[ls3flip], 51.547[oll+adjcorners], 50.382, 1:00.517+[oll+o], 55.705[oll], 57.576, 1:03.110[colourschemederp; pll], 51.358, 52.829[ls3flip], 1:00.877[3flip], 1:03.406[oll+opp], 45.695, 55.351, 49.638, 49.277, 1:02.333, 1:05.032[w], 55.075[pll], 1:08.599[oll+adj], 1:04.450[w], 1:07.105[adj], 54.587[pll], 53.632[oll+opp], 53.949[o], 58.027[oll+adj], 54.614, 1:02.382[o], 55.985, 58.774, 44.062, 56.900[adj], 1:00.640[oll+adj], 52.262, 51.103, 57.951[adj], 52.774, 55.223[3flip], 51.132, 59.174[pll], 52.618, 59.341[ls3flip+w], 52.701[adj], 51.116, 50.632[3flip], 51.860, 1:01.865[w], 57.373[3flip], 59.513[pll], 45.235, 1:03.139[pll], 55.916[3flip], 52.275[opp], 59.759[opp], 1:02.081[oll], 52.671[o], 1:02.973[oll+opp], 54.421[adj], 52.832, 1:06.264[ls3flip+adj], 1:01.225[oll], 58.541[oll+adj], 55.165[adj], 51.769[pll], 58.517[ls3flip+o], 1:04.792[opp], 49.729, 59.506[adj]


----------



## Sebastian Jolly (Jul 18, 2017)

New PB of 30.65.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2017)

13.704 3x3 Ao1000, can still roll.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 18, 2017)

I got my first sub-16 Ao5 yesterday!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 19, 2017)

Got a last layer skip on 3x3! The only other LL skip I remember was on 5x5.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-18
single: 12.667

Time List:
1. 12.667 U' B' L2 F U D F D F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L B2 L' F2 L' B

cross on yellow, and last F2L pair was triple sexy. the actual F2L wasn't very good for me. Can't reconstruct though.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 19, 2017)

3x3 pb's

best mean of 3: 10.77 (σ = 2.62)
best average of 5: 11.29 (σ = 1.26)
best average of 12: 12.54 (σ = 1.16)
best average of 50: 13.16 (σ = 0.96)
best average of 100: 13.26 (σ = 1.05)

average of 100 is a pb by almost half a second
my new valk is still paying off


----------



## WaffleCuber (Jul 19, 2017)

Beat my PB ao5 by more than 1.5 second!

ao5: 22.173

21.751
22.902
(23.670)
(20.482)
21.868

Fun fact: I did this with a bandaid on the tip of my right thumb. It actually slows you down a lot unfortunately.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 19, 2017)

LL avg100: 3.905


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-19
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.153
worst: 6.076

mean of 3
current: 3.711 (σ = 0.53)
best: 2.377 (σ = 1.08)

avg of 5
current: 3.908 (σ = 0.46)
best: 2.997 (σ = 0.18)

avg of 12
current: 3.965 (σ = 0.67)
best: 3.394 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 50
current: 3.937 (σ = 0.64)
best: 3.787 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 100
current: 3.905 (σ = 0.62)
best: 3.905 (σ = 0.62)

Average: 3.905 (σ = 0.62)
Mean: 3.903

Time List:
1. 4.592 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F U' F U R 
2. 4.168 B L U F' L F D L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 B' 
3. 3.785 L2 F2 L' F2 R D2 L' U L D2 U2 R' U L' U' 
4. 4.432 F2 U' L F L' F L F L' F2 U F2 
5. 4.613 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 L B2 R' U R' U R 
6. 3.353 L' B L2 B2 D2 B U' B' D2 R' U R B L' 
7. 4.918 B' L2 R2 F D2 F2 L D L' D' F L2 R' B R' 
8. 3.576 B2 L2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F R' F' R B2 L U2 L' 
9. 4.581 F U R U' R' F' U2 R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2 
10. 3.587 U L' B2 L2 F R F2 L B D2 B L2 F 
11. 3.864 U' B' R' F R' F' R' B2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 L U2 B' 
12. 5.290 L U2 L2 R B2 R' B L B' U2 L' R B' L R' 
13. 3.025 F R2 D2 L B D2 R F R' D2 L' D2 R2 U2 
14. 2.926 B L' B D2 R' D2 L B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 R 
15. 3.433 B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R' B R' U R B' R' 
16. 3.768 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 B U' B U B2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 
17. 2.144 B2 D F' L' F D F2 L F2 D2 B2 U R 
18. 2.943 B' U2 B' L2 F' L' F L2 B2 U' B' U B L 
19. 4.344 L D2 R2 F R2 D2 L' U' R' U L' R B L 
20. 3.194 U2 F U2 B' U R U' R' U' B U2 F' 
21. 2.855 L' U2 L2 F' L' F L D2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' L' 
22. 4.250 U' R U B U' B' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' 
23. 3.481 R' F2 L2 F' R F2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F 
24. 4.233 R2 L U' R2 U' R' L' B U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 R 
25. 4.431 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R B L U L' B' 
26. 3.928 R U B U' B' R' L' B L F' L2 B' L2 F 
27. 3.312 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U L' B R' B L U2 R' 
28. 4.736 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 B' R' B D2 F' L2 
29. 4.160 R U2 B U' B U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' R' 
30. 3.433 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L B F' R2 B R F' 
31. 3.721 U' R' F2 R2 U' F U' F' U2 R2 F2 R 
32. 4.220 L U2 F' L' U' L U' F R2 B L2 B L2 B2 R2 L' 
33. 6.076 B' U' B' U B L' B L' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' 
34. 5.009 F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 U F2 L F L2 U L 
35. 4.030 U2 F2 L2 B L B' L F2 U2 R' F R F' 
36. 3.489 U2 F' U2 F2 U R U' R' F2 U F 
37. 3.234 F R B' R D B' D F L' F' D2 B2 R2 F' 
38. 2.841 L F R' F R U2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U F2 L' 
39. 4.297 R2 B2 D' L2 D B R' B R2 F' R F U' F2 
40. 3.289 L U' R' F2 U' F2 U F2 R L' 
41. 5.508 R U2 R2 U' F R F2 U F U2 R' U2 R U2 
42. 3.813 F' L' U' L F2 R U R' U' F2 U2 F 
43. 4.184 U R2 U R2 U R2 F2 L F L' F2 R' F' R' 
44. 3.017 L' U' L2 F' L U2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F 
45. 3.809 R2 U' R2 F' L' B U2 B' L F U R2 
46. 3.553 U R L' B L B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R' 
47. 3.529 L' U' L U' F2 R B' R B R2 F2 
48. 4.769 B L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 F R F' D B2 U B' 
49. 3.408 U2 B2 R U2 R' D' R D R U2 B R' U' B 
50. 3.602 F R' U2 D B R' B' D' U2 F' R 
51. 4.177 R' U2 R U2 B2 L' B' L B2 U' R' U R2 B R' 
52. 3.541 L' U' B L' B' L' U L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L' 
53. 4.111 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L U F U' F' L U L2 
54. 5.226 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 F L' U2 L' D2 R B' L 
55. 3.654 F2 R2 F' R2 B D2 F' U F D2 U2 B' U F' U 
56. 3.669 B L2 U2 R' U2 L F2 L2 F2 U L' U2 R U B' 
57. 3.175 R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' 
58. 3.434 L F2 D2 R D' R D R' D2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 
59. 4.969 L U2 L' B2 R B2 U B' U' R2 U R B 
60. 4.215 B U2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 U' B' L' B U' B' L 
61. 4.210 F' L2 B L B2 L F L' B L U 
62. 2.919 U2 B' U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B' 
63. 5.121 F' U2 B' D2 B U2 B L B2 D2 F2 R B F' 
64. 4.545 R U2 R' F2 L F L' F2 U R U' R' F' U 
65. 4.168 U F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 B' R' B R2 F' R F' 
66. 3.209 F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 U L U F2 L' D F D' L' 
67. 3.640 L' U' L2 D F2 D' L' U' B' R2 U' R U R2 B 
68. 4.394 B' R' U' R U' L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' B 
69. 2.738 B L2 F2 L B' L2 F2 R U2 R' L' U2 
70. 3.271 U F2 D B' R' B D' F2 L' U L 
71. 4.193 B' D L2 F2 D F' R F D' F2 L2 D' B 
72. 4.489 R2 F2 D' B' L B2 L' B F2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 
73. 4.128 U B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D F L' R' D2 R' B' U2 L2 B' 
74. 3.708 L' U B U L U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 
75. 2.978 F R L' B' U' B U B2 R B2 R2 L F' 
76. 3.805 R' F' U' L F' L' F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R 
77. 4.017 L F2 L2 B' R2 B' L' F2 L R2 B' L B' 
78. 3.353 F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' U R U' R' F' U' 
79. 3.990 R' F2 U' F2 D R2 D' F R' F' R2 U F R F' 
80. 5.211 U2 B' R2 B U2 F2 D' F U2 L' U L F2 D F' 
81. 5.044 R' F2 L F2 R U2 B L' B' U2 L2 U2 L U' 
82. 5.222 L2 U F D F' D' L F' L F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 
83. 3.544 L2 B2 R L2 D L2 D' R' L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U 
84. 1.153 U2 R' F R F' U' F' U F 
85. 2.777 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R U' F' U F R 
86. 3.201 R' F' U2 B' U F U' B U2 R 
87. 4.153 L U F' U' L' U L F' L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 
88. 4.565 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F' D' L D' R2 B2 L R' 
89. 3.346 R' F R F2 U F U2 B F2 D' L2 D F2 B' 
90. 2.725 R U2 R F2 D L' B2 L D' F2 R2 U 
91. 5.294 F U R B U' B L2 B R B' L2 B2 R2 F' 
92. 4.850 U2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 F' L F L' B2 D2 F R2 B 
93. 4.234 F' L' B D F' D2 B R' D' R2 F D2 F B U2 B 
94. 4.065 B' R2 B' L2 B R F R' F' R2 B' L2 B2 U 
95. 3.023 R U' B2 U B2 U B' R' B' U2 B R B R' 
96. 5.015 R2 B D2 F' L F D2 B R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 
97. 3.984 B U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R F' R2 B R U F2 R2 U2 
98. 3.393 B' U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F U' B L F U F' L' 
99. 3.420 B U2 B' R2 F R2 F' U' F' U F U 
100. 4.321 U2 F U2 F U2 F2 U2 F U' L F L' U R U R'



so that's nice to know i guess


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 19, 2017)

Yay
Such a hard scramble but such a good time!
8.31 U L' U' L' B' L B L l' r' b' u


Try it


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2017)

big sail lmao

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-19
avg of 12: 10.82

Time List:
1. 11.84 R2 D2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' R' F' R U2 B' L2 F R U B
2. 10.09 R B' U' L B2 R2 U' F' R U2 F2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 D'
3. 11.09 F' L' F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L U' L' F2 D' R' D B D' B
4. (9.66) U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 D R2 U R F2 R B2 R' U'
5. 11.78 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R' B' R' U2 L' R' B D' F U2
6. (11.91) L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 F D2 F R' D' R2 U L D B
7. 9.86 D' L U2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 R D2 L' F U B' F L' F' L' F
8. 10.62 D B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U L D2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 U' R' D'
9. 10.29 D R2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 B' U2 L D' B' D R2 U B2 R2
10. 10.15 L R2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L' B2 U B2 R D' F D2 L' F'
11. 11.35 D L D2 B2 D' B' D F B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F'
12. 11.06 D2 F D2 L2 B L2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 D' L' U F R U B' L B2 U2

hey at least I got a counting 9 and it was pure sub 12


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 19, 2017)

OH: 30.271 ao100 (could've been sub-30 if I didn't mess up like eight solves; also using ZZ a lot more now (34/100))
Skewb: 20.152 ao50 (sub-16 probably achievable if I practise for a few more hours)


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 19, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> LL avg100: 3.905


This sounded fun, so I'm bopping you with a 3.87 LL Ao100


Spoiler: LL Ao100



number of times: 101/102
best time: 1.64
worst time: 6.74

current avg5: 3.78 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 3.09 (σ = 0.06)

current avg12: 4.25 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 3.38 (σ = 0.37)

current avg100: 3.89 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 3.87 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 3.88 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 3.90

Average of 100: 3.87
1. 3.85 R B2 R F2 L D2 L' D2 L D2 R' B R F2 R2 B
2. 3.33 F U R U' R' F R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 D' L2 F2
3. 3.46 U B L U L' U F2 D2 B' D2 B D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B
4. 3.32 R' U' D2 F' U F' R F2 R2 B2 R D2 R F2 U2 F2 L
5. (6.04) R2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D' U' L2 U F2 R' F R2 F' L' B' L R'
6. (1.87) U2 F U2 F L2 F L2 F2 U2 B' R' F2 U' F U' R B
7. 4.12 L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 R U2 R' U' F' L U' L2 U' L F
8. 3.17 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L2 B R2 F R F' R B U2
9. 4.49 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 R D2 U L2 F' L' F' U F2
10. 4.27 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R2 U F' U' L' U' F
11. 3.36 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B2 R' U2 R U2 B U'
12. 3.77 L2 F D2 R U R' U F U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 B U2 D2 F'
13. 3.22 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 L B U' B' U B' L
14. 4.05 L2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 F' D2 F' D' B' R' B R' D' F2 U'
15. 3.91 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 R' F' R B U' F U' F'
16. (2.32) B2 R' F' U' F U R2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2
17. 4.30 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' F R B2 L B2 R' F L2
18. 3.15 U2 B' R2 B2 F U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L F' R2 F2 L' U'
19. (DNF(3.96)) F' D2 B U2 F R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' R U L U F L'
20. 3.57 R' U2 B2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 R2 U' B' R' B F' U F
21. 3.32 B F D2 F' U2 F D2 B' F' U' B U' B'
22. 4.54 D' U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L' B' L B2 R B R
23. 4.61 R2 F R U R' U' F' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U
24. 4.23 D' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R F' R F2 L F L
25. 3.53 R' F U' F U F' R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
26. 4.17 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R U R B2 U F L' F
27. 4.00 R2 U' F' U' L' U' L F2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 B L2 F' R2
28. (2.34) F2 D2 L2 F U2 B U2 F' D2 F' R' F' U2 R F R F' U'
29. 3.83 F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B' R B R2 F2 R
30. 5.32 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' R B U B' U' R' U'
31. 3.96 U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U R' B' U B U' R
32. 3.31 L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L B' R' U' R U B
33. 3.70 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D B L' D' L' D L2 B'
34. 4.44 U2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 D' F L2 F2 L' F D2 R' B' R'
35. 3.05 R D L2 D' R B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2
36. 4.33 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F' L F2 L' F' R2 U' B2
37. 3.52 L B2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 L U' B U' B U2 L B2
38. 3.59 U F' L' U' L F U F R2 F L2 B D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2
39. 4.45 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 B U' B' U' R' U' F2
40. 4.09 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 B L' D2 L R
41. 3.80 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 L' B R2 U2 R2 B' R' U'
42. 5.96 B2 F2 L D2 L' F2 R' B2 L U2 L' U R B U' B' R' U'
43. 3.29 L' F' L' F2 R' F R F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2
44. 4.35 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 F L' B2 L B' U' B2 U B2
45. 4.12 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 U B2 U B2 U' R B R'
46. 3.84 F' L2 F' R2 F L2 B' D2 F' D2 F' R' B U R' U' F' U
47. 3.02 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R' F' L F' L' F2 R
48. 4.60 L2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L F2 L F2 L2 F' L' F
49. 4.37 D' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L' R B' U2 B' L R'
50. 3.85 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B' R' B R2 F R F U'
51. 4.28 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 U' B' L' F L' B' U2 F
52. 2.82 U B' U2 L' B L' F2 R2 F D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2
53. 3.16 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 L F L' F U F' U' F'
54. 2.96 R2 F2 L2 B D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' U' F U' F2 U2 F
55. 3.28 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 L D2 U' F U' F' L' U'
56. 3.78 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R U' F' U F R U2
57. 3.60 B R2 F D2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R' B R F2 R2
58. 3.47 U B' L' B2 L B' U R2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2
59. 3.87 R2 F2 D' U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' D' R D B' R B R2
60. 3.65 F U F' R L2 D' B' D R L B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 R2
61. 4.10 F R' F' R' U2 F R' F R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' F2
62. 4.82 L2 F U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F R F' R D B2
63. 3.57 B F R2 D2 U2 F U2 B R2 U2 L2 U' F D2 F' D2 U' F'
64. 2.94 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 F' D2 L F2 U F' U' L' U'
65. 3.03 D2 B R2 B' L2 R2 B D2 B' R2 F U R U' R U2 B R2
66. 3.09 U2 F U2 F' L2 B L2 F' L' B' U' L U F
67. 3.48 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 U' F' D R F' U' R
68. 3.14 B L2 B2 R B' R' U2 B2 L B2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L2
69. 3.13 B' R' U' R B U' L2 F' L2 F U2 F U2 F' U2
70. 3.99 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 F' L F L2
71. 3.97 F D2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 R' F' L2 R U F D2 F'
72. (6.13+) R2 B R2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 B2 R' B R' F' U'
73. 3.33 B U2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 R2 F' D' L2 F L' R2 B' U' L
74. 3.02 R U R' U' R B2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 R2 U2
75. 4.19 U2 L F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' F2 R U' F' U F U R U2 R'
76. (1.64) L2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 F U2 F' U' R U' R' F' U'
77. 3.57 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' L B' U B L' B'
78. 4.47 U2 R' U2 L R F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F L2 U' L U F2 R F'
79. 3.73 B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R' B U B' U' R'
80. 3.36 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F D' B2 L' B L D' R2 U'
81. 4.37 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U R' B L' B L B2 R'
82. 4.13 U' R2 D L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U F L' B2 L B2 L' B2 F
83. 3.26 U' R' F R' D2 F L2 F' D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 F'
84. 5.33 B U2 F R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B2 R' B' U B' R' B' U' F'
85. 3.75 B2 L2 F' L B' L' F R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 R2
86. 5.48 D' L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B L B' L2 F L' F'
87. 3.74 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R F L2 F2
88. 5.14 U2 F2 R2 B D2 B D2 B2 R2 F' R U' B' U B R' F'
89. (6.57) R U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' B2 F2 D' R' D R B R' B
90. 4.05 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 F D F2 R F' U' F2 R
91. 5.58 U2 R2 F2 L F2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' F D R' D L' R B2 R2
92. 3.89 L2 F L2 D2 B U2 R2 F R2 F' D2 R B L' B' L R'
93. 3.06 R' U2 R' B2 L F2 L' B2 R F2 R U L' B' U B L U'
94. 5.37 B U L U' L2 B R' D2 B2 L U2 L F2 L' B2 R2 B2
95. (6.74) F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' U2 F' U' L' U' L F U' F'
96. (2.42) U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R' B' R2 B R
97. 3.19 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L D2 R F' L' F' R F2
98. 4.36 R U' B' U' R U D B' D' F2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U D R2
99. 3.65 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F L2 B' U2 R B2 U' L' U L B' R' F
100. 3.32 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' F' R2 B' R B R F' R2


----------



## TheoreticallySpooked (Jul 19, 2017)

After a ~2 year long break, I finished two-look P/OLL and learned a few full P/OLL algs in a few days. Got my average time down from about 1:30 to 0:43.


----------



## Ianwubby (Jul 19, 2017)

Got my second sub-10 solve ever (9.96 seconds), and it's also a fullstep PB.

B R2 B2 R2 F U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 U' F' L2 R' U F' U2 B' L2 D' //scramble

z2 y' //inspection
D R' D F D //cross
U' R U' R' L' U' L R' U R //F2L-1
L' U' L //F2L-2
U R U' R' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L-3
y' L' U L y' R U2' R' //F2L-4
y' r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL
U2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U' //PLL

59 HTM / 9.96 seconds = 5.92 TPS


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow new personal best! My second sub 20 average of 5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-19
avg of 5: 19.71

Time List:
1. 21.54 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B U' R' U L B U' R B2 D
2. 18.50 D L F2 U' D2 B L' U D2 F2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L'
3. (26.18) F L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 R U2 B D2 R2 F L U L2
4. 19.08 L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 L' F' R D L2 D R' F2 U2 L2
5. (16.23) R' L2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F' R2 F U L D2 F U' R2

I'm also finally starting getting around to learning full PLL. But I was thinking, do you guys think it's possible to have a consistent sub20 average with 4LLL?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 20, 2017)

xbrandationx said:


> Wow new personal best! My second sub 20 average of 5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-19
> avg of 5: 19.71
> ...


I can average sub 18 with 4lll but it always helps to start early with plls so you can work on them.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 20, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I can average sub 18 with 4lll but it always helps to start early with plls so you can work on them.



Ah I see. It looks like I need to spend a lot of time improving my cross and F2L then. Thanks!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 20, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-20
avg of 12: 11.793

Time List:
(10.040), 11.898, 11.895, 12.348, 11.883, 10.423, 11.425, 13.133, 12.003, 11.671, (13.785), 11.255

first ten and previous 2 made a 11.91 Ao12 (first sub 12 ao12) and I was able to roll it to this.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 20, 2017)

13.968 squan PB avg1000
PB single (5.56) and avg50 (12.68)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-20
avg of 1000: 13.968

Time List:
1. (6.887) (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -5) 
2. 15.828 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
3. 12.655 (-3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
4. 14.388 (1, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
5. 13.340 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4) 
6. 14.759 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3) 
7. 12.683 (-2, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/ 
8. 11.705 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4) 
9. 13.273 (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
10. 10.228 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0) 
11. 15.840 (-5, -3)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -2) 
12. 15.757 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
13. 15.783+ (1, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
14. (19.060) (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3) 
15. 12.996 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
16. 18.127 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
17. 12.428 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(5, -2)/(1, -2)/ 
18. 14.025 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0) 
19. 16.642 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
20. 17.225 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
21. 14.323 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
22. 12.245 (4, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
23. (9.425) (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
24. 12.896 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
25. 14.346 (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, -2) 
26. 11.454 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3) 
27. 12.622 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
28. 15.705 (3, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/ 
29. 15.811 (-3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
30. 10.863 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -2) 
31. 15.808 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4) 
32. 18.180 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
33. 14.954 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
34. 9.922 (-3, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
35. 11.456 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(6, 0) 
36. 10.483 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, 1)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
37. 17.076 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2) 
38. 14.784 (3, 2)/(4, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-4, 0) 
39. 11.426 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0) 
40. 11.273 (-5, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2) 
41. 13.361 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4) 
42. 12.787 (-3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0) 
43. 11.012 (-5, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0) 
44. 11.718 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
45. (8.901) (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
46. 11.034 (-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
47. 16.936 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/ 
48. 15.376 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, -4) 
49. 15.368 (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/ 
50. 15.427 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
51. 15.169 (4, -3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -2) 
52. 13.953 (3, -4)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1) 
53. 17.877 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2) 
54. 13.137 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, -5)/ 
55. 15.572 (-2, 3)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/ 
56. 12.498 (-3, 5)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0) 
57. 13.654 (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0) 
58. 12.553 (-2, 3)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
59. 15.772 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
60. 14.898 (4, -3)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4) 
61. 11.719 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
62. 14.388 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, -1) 
63. 15.552 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/ 
64. 17.069 (1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0) 
65. 10.903 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/ 
66. 13.196 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -1)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
67. 13.580 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
68. 15.842 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
69. 14.840 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
70. 14.846 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
71. 13.623 (-3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -2)/(6, 0) 
72. (9.552) (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
73. 10.944 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4) 
74. 14.608 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
75. 15.134 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -2) 
76. 16.757 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-2, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
77. 11.623 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
78. 16.969 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
79. 11.381 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3) 
80. 15.150 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
81. 14.084 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3) 
82. 10.049 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
83. (9.144) (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
84. 16.770 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-1, -2) 
85. 10.905 (1, 3)/(5, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, -4) 
86. 10.009 (4, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
87. 13.086 (3, 2)/(4, 1)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, -4)/(2, -4) 
88. 14.050 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -4) 
89. 13.252 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
90. 13.338 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0) 
91. (9.414) (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2) 
92. 12.316 (4, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
93. 16.461 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0) 
94. 16.959 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0) 
95. 15.518 (-2, 3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
96. 14.811 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
97. 13.919 (-3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
98. 10.659 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(2, -1)/(-2, -4)/ 
99. 11.445 (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2) 
100. 14.660 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
101. 14.565 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
102. 13.178 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(4, -4)/(6, -1)/ 
103. (19.860) (-5, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/ 
104. 17.305 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, -3) 
105. 13.938 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, -1)/(4, -4)/(-3, -1) 
106. 14.397 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -1) 
107. 10.429 (3, 5)/(1, 4)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0) 
108. 16.770 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
109. 12.118 (-5, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -2) 
110. 15.819 (-2, -3)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0) 
111. 11.875 (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -1) 
112. 11.641 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
113. 15.732 (-3, 5)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(6, -5)/ 
114. (18.810) (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -2) 
115. 13.891 (1, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
116. 11.313 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(1, -2)/(-2, -3) 
117. 13.205 (-2, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
118. 10.900 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
119. 11.481 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3) 
120. 16.860 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
121. 13.422 (-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -4) 
122. 13.764 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/ 
123. 16.867 (-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
124. (9.347) (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(6, -4) 
125. 16.003 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4) 
126. 15.285 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(6, -2)/(-4, -4) 
127. 14.529 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
128. 11.105 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, -4) 
129. (19.250) (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0) 
130. 13.196 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
131. 15.010 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -3) 
132. (19.388) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -3) 
133. 14.293 (-5, 3)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
134. 10.841 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4) 
135. (19.600) (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
136. 12.560 (0, -1)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
137. 17.899 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -2)/(2, -4)/ 
138. 14.483 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(3, 0) 
139. 12.821 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
140. 12.119 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, -2)/ 
141. (19.300) (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2) 
142. 16.794 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -2) 
143. 16.426 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/ 
144. 12.181 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
145. 18.061 (-3, 2)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, -2) 
146. 12.026 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0) 
147. 12.543 (-2, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
148. 14.029 (-3, 5)/(6, 3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
149. 11.504 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
150. 17.353 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -5) 
151. 11.178 (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
152. 16.945 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/ 
153. 11.286 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/ 
154. 13.515 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2) 
155. 15.748 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
156. 14.765 (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
157. 12.255 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
158. 15.423 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
159. 10.240 (-5, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
160. 10.297 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/ 
161. 12.970 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
162. 11.847 (3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2) 
163. 12.454 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/ 
164. 15.535 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, -4)/(6, -2) 
165. 15.899 (-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2) 
166. 16.962 (-3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-5, 0) 
167. 15.475 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
168. 13.647 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4) 
169. (18.704) (3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0) 
170. 14.192 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -5) 
171. (18.266) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
172. 16.420 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, 0) 
173. 10.103 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-2, -1)/ 
174. 13.758 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -2) 
175. 16.261 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(5, -2) 
176. 14.202 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
177. 12.148 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(2, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
178. 15.333 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -2) 
179. (9.539) (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
180. 14.112 (-3, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, -2)/(4, -5)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
181. 14.028 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/ 
182. 12.083 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3) 
183. 14.909 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
184. 14.644 (-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
185. 12.452 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
186. 14.017 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
187. 12.423 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, -5) 
188. 13.087 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
189. 15.259 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/ 
190. 11.510 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3) 
191. 14.282 (-3, 2)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/ 
192. 15.514 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
193. 15.962 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, -1)/ 
194. 13.098 (4, -3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, 0) 
195. 16.007 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(4, -1)/ 
196. 11.844 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 4)/(3, -3)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5) 
197. 11.080 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
198. 16.223 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
199. 11.931 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
200. (19.866) (4, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
201. 14.856 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
202. 12.110 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-2, -2) 
203. 10.384 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -4)/ 
204. 11.211 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0) 
205. 11.814 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
206. 14.010 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
207. 17.398 (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
208. 16.607 (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3) 
209. 14.292 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0) 
210. 13.769 (-2, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
211. 15.583 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, -4) 
212. (21.199) (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, 1)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)/ 
213. 13.948 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
214. 14.359 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5) 
215. 16.798 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
216. 15.429 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
217. 15.212 (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(5, 0) 
218. 15.609 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/ 
219. 15.993 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2) 
220. 12.475 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5) 
221. 11.566 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
222. 16.620 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
223. 11.160 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
224. 12.224 (3, -1)/(6, 3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
225. 12.123 (-2, -3)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -1)/ 
226. 14.678 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0) 
227. 11.256 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5)/ 
228. (20.125) (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
229. 11.852 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -3) 
230. 13.407 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0) 
231. 16.693 (1, 3)/(-3, 3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
232. (9.248) (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4) 
233. 12.046 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
234. (23.200) (-3, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
235. 12.747 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -2) 
236. 12.017 (-5, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4) 
237. (18.262) (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(2, -4) 
238. 17.424 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
239. 14.512 (3, 5)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(5, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
240. 11.809 (-3, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
241. 15.316 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
242. 14.181 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/ 
243. 16.332 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3) 
244. 14.668 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
245. 11.482 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4) 
246. (18.766) (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 6)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3) 
247. 17.146 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/ 
248. 11.198 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
249. 15.418 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(6, 3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
250. 10.451 (-3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0) 
251. 16.969 (-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/ 
252. 13.828 (-3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
253. 14.887 (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0) 
254. 14.144 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4) 
255. 13.931 (-3, -1)/(-5, 4)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, -2)/ 
256. 11.205 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
257. 16.993 (3, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
258. 11.550 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0) 
259. (19.418) (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0) 
260. (9.780) (3, -4)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
261. 17.094 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/ 
262. 15.331 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
263. 11.498 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, -2) 
264. 15.750 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/ 
265. 13.602 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
266. 14.305 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
267. 14.657 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(6, -2)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
268. 12.933 (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
269. 13.756 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 1)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
270. 14.647 (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/ 
271. 14.547 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
272. 14.812 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
273. 13.309 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
274. 17.636 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
275. 12.496 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
276. 11.765 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5) 
277. 16.794 (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0) 
278. 14.827 (-5, 0)/(3, 6)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(5, -2) 
279. 13.256 (4, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
280. 16.174 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, -4)/(3, 0) 
281. 17.810 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
282. 13.910 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0) 
283. 16.734 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0) 
284. 17.811 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(1, -4) 
285. (18.267) (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -4)/(-4, -1)/ 
286. 12.311 (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0) 
287. 12.599 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2) 
288. 18.039 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(5, -2)/(6, -2) 
289. 14.565 (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
290. 14.087 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1) 
291. 9.834 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, -1) 
292. 11.959 (6, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
293. 15.347 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -2) 
294. (18.456) (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -2)/ 
295. (9.435) (6, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
296. 15.269 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(2, -2)/(4, -4) 
297. (9.576) (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
298. 14.937 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2) 
299. 16.694 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(-1, 5)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
300. 14.317 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0) 
301. 11.334 (3, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
302. (22.155) (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -1) 
303. 15.741 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
304. 14.233 (1, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -3) 
305. 14.072 (-2, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
306. 15.858 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
307. 15.437 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -1) 
308. (9.762) (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
309. 12.083 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, -1)/(6, -4) 
310. 14.063 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4) 
311. 11.614 (0, 5)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0) 
312. 12.857 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
313. 17.607 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, -5) 
314. 14.919 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -3)/ 
315. 12.338 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2) 
316. 12.314 (-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
317. 12.999 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
318. 14.540 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0) 
319. (19.889) (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2) 
320. 13.872 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-5, -4) 
321. 14.180 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -4) 
322. 12.835 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
323. 11.912 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -1)/ 
324. 10.832 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
325. 14.567 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0) 
326. 14.059 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
327. 14.474 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3) 
328. 17.295 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, 3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0) 
329. 17.224 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(5, -4)/ 
330. 17.707 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0) 
331. 13.682 (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(5, -4)/(4, -3)/ 
332. 14.314 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
333. 15.723 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0) 
334. 17.404 (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -1)/ 
335. 11.717 (-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
336. 13.375 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -2) 
337. 14.134 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(4, -5)/(0, -1) 
338. 15.125 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0) 
339. 11.783 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
340. 14.885 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/ 
341. 10.892 (-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
342. 10.647 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
343. (20.335) (3, 2)/(4, 1)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/ 
344. 15.237 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -2) 
345. (20.327) (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, -1)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
346. 10.398 (-2, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/ 
347. 13.116 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -5) 
348. 14.576 (-3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0) 
349. 10.041 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -4) 
350. 13.108 (3, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0) 
351. 15.275 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, -5)/(6, 0) 
352. (18.243) (-5, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -2) 
353. 14.838 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0) 
354. 11.491 (-5, -3)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
355. 15.250 (1, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0) 
356. 11.782 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/ 
357. 11.200 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
358. 15.407 (1, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
359. 17.745 (-5, 3)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -5)/ 
360. 16.310 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1) 
361. 15.671 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4) 
362. 17.264 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
363. 13.786 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
364. (19.738) (-3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
365. 10.152 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
366. (18.842) (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -2)/ 
367. 14.217 (4, 3)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
368. 16.568 (0, 5)/(6, 3)/(1, 4)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0) 
369. 17.058 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0) 
370. 11.954 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
371. (19.559) (0, -1)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(6, 0) 
372. 15.353 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, -1)/(0, -4) 
373. 17.091 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(6, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -2) 
374. 15.353 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0) 
375. 10.418 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -5)/(3, -4)/(6, -4) 
376. 12.318 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, 0)/ 
377. 16.703 (3, 2)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(3, 0) 
378. 13.170 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/ 
379. (8.713) (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0)/ 
380. 16.744 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
381. 16.566 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
382. 11.439 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
383. (19.033) (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -2)/(5, 0) 
384. 16.779 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0) 
385. 13.486 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
386. 18.106 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2) 
387. (8.712) (1, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2) 
388. 13.933 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
389. 16.217 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
390. 11.308 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(5, 2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
391. 11.342 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -1) 
392. 15.918 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
393. 14.817 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -1) 
394. 13.457 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(4, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0) 
395. 17.566 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(-5, -4) 
396. 12.908 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0) 
397. 11.726 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3) 
398. 15.439 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -5)/(1, 0)/ 
399. 10.127 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1) 
400. 15.981 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
401. 15.650 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(1, 0) 
402. 14.881 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2) 
403. (18.540) (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/ 
404. 15.132 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
405. (8.852) (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0) 
406. 16.431 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5) 
407. 14.400 (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(2, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
408. 13.643 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(2, -2)/(-1, -2)/ 
409. 17.920 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/ 
410. (9.625) (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(6, -4)/(-4, -2) 
411. (9.270) (-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
412. 14.994 (-5, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-4, -1) 
413. 12.324 (-5, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, -2) 
414. 17.070 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5) 
415. 15.492 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
416. 12.952 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, -3)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/ 
417. 15.345 (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, -4)/ 
418. 15.656 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, -3) 
419. 16.748 (4, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 0) 
420. 17.139 (-5, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, 0) 
421. 14.049 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
422. 11.271 (1, 3)/(-4, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
423. 15.197 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4) 
424. 13.056 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-2, -3) 
425. 11.680 (4, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
426. 12.024 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -2) 
427. 13.722 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
428. 14.077 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
429. 11.424 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
430. 17.794 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
431. 18.004 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
432. 12.823 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2) 
433. 16.009 (-3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3) 
434. 16.417 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
435. 15.912 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(1, -1) 
436. (18.645) (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, 0) 
437. 11.603 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -3) 
438. 12.579 (-3, -4)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0) 
439. (5.568) (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/ 
440. 11.707 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
441. 17.453 (-3, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(5, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
442. 13.392 (3, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, 0) 
443. 11.810 (-2, 3)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4) 
444. 11.413 (1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0) 
445. 14.152 (-3, 2)/(1, 4)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -2) 
446. 13.479 (3, -4)/(6, 3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -1)/(0, -3) 
447. 11.823 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/ 
448. 16.044 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0) 
449. (19.211) (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0) 
450. 15.436 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -5) 
451. 13.863 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -2) 
452. 13.870 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
453. 15.767 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
454. 17.301 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
455. 13.801 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
456. 12.831 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
457. 16.632 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4) 
458. 14.493 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/ 
459. 15.663 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
460. 15.449 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
461. 14.016 (-3, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
462. 13.055 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
463. 11.141 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/ 
464. (9.588) (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/(5, 0)/(-1, -2) 
465. 13.648 (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0) 
466. 17.353 (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2) 
467. 16.318 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
468. 11.832 (3, -1)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
469. 12.669 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
470. 16.819 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -1) 
471. 15.138 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
472. 15.894 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
473. (20.915) (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3) 
474. (20.421) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(3, -2)/(4, -1)/ 
475. 12.809 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
476. 16.385 (-3, -4)/(1, 4)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3) 
477. 17.680 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, 4)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(6, 0) 
478. (18.591) (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
479. (18.836) (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
480. 16.378 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
481. 15.908 (-2, 3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
482. 14.284 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -5) 
483. 14.945 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
484. 11.075 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
485. (9.698) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
486. 16.282 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
487. 11.524 (3, 2)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
488. 12.171 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
489. 17.058 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, -4)/(-5, 0) 
490. 10.840 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/ 
491. 16.080 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
492. 11.882 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
493. 11.891 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
494. 14.656 (3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
495. 11.845 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -1)/(2, 0) 
496. 13.841 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -2) 
497. 15.868 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
498. 12.600 (-2, 6)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(5, -2)/ 
499. 12.631 (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
500. 13.484 (-3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
501. (19.808) (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/ 
502. 12.866 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0) 
503. 13.333 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0) 
504. 15.460 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0) 
505. 17.460 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
506. 11.132 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -4) 
507. 12.885 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0) 
508. 15.984 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0) 
509. 14.229 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -2) 
510. 16.292 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
511. 13.110 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -4)/ 
512. 10.995 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(5, -4)/ 
513. 13.938 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(4, -5)/(5, -1) 
514. 15.820 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
515. 16.302 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5) 
516. 14.084 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0) 
517. 12.014 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(5, 0) 
518. 16.859 (3, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
519. 14.316 (6, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/ 
520. 16.454 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0) 
521. (9.207) (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/ 
522. 14.580 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
523. (20.312) (-3, -1)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
524. 15.779 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5) 
525. 16.326 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
526. 15.665 (3, -1)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -1) 
527. 13.477 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -4) 
528. 11.925 (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1) 
529. 16.307 (-2, -3)/(6, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
530. (18.632) (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(2, -2) 
531. 12.927 (4, -3)/(0, 6)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -5)/ 
532. 12.289 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0) 
533. 15.357 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
534. 10.892 (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -1)/ 
535. 16.650 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5) 
536. 10.688 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0) 
537. 13.079 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(5, 0) 
538. 12.110 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/ 
539. 14.824 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
540. 12.427 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -4) 
541. 12.320 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/ 
542. 15.390 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
543. 13.239 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
544. 14.836 (3, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -1) 
545. 16.264 (1, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
546. 13.581 (3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
547. 14.838 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4) 
548. 12.188 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
549. 11.523 (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
550. 15.214 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
551. 12.834 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -5) 
552. 11.868 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
553. 15.648 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0) 
554. 11.565 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
555. 14.109 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/ 
556. 12.620 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(2, 0) 
557. 12.092 (-5, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -2)/ 
558. 12.052 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
559. 12.719 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, -4) 
560. 10.928 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, 0) 
561. 16.795 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
562. 13.095 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/(2, -4) 
563. 11.748 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0) 
564. 10.818 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
565. 11.667 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, 0) 
566. 17.129 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(-4, -4)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
567. 9.896 (-5, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, -2)/ 
568. 13.917 (-2, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -1) 
569. 14.525 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
570. 11.779 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(3, 0) 
571. 16.008 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2) 
572. 15.547 (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
573. 11.525 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, -3) 
574. 14.652 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, -4) 
575. 14.535 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
576. 14.484 (3, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
577. 13.939 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/ 
578. 14.383 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/ 
579. 15.528 (-3, 2)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
580. 16.609 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, -5)/ 
581. 13.197 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -2) 
582. 18.082 (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
583. 12.498 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2) 
584. 12.479 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
585. 17.692 (-5, -3)/(3, 6)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
586. 12.765 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
587. 17.242 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, -3)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/ 
588. (7.978) (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
589. 14.587 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4) 
590. (18.984) (3, 2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4) 
591. 15.635 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -2)/(3, -2)/(2, 0) 
592. 12.318 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3) 
593. 15.297 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(4, 0) 
594. 12.416 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(4, 0)/(6, -2) 
595. 14.022 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
596. (8.881) (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
597. 13.560 (-3, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
598. 10.994 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
599. 16.751 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2) 
600. 17.146 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
601. 14.285 (1, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0) 
602. 15.720 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(2, 0) 
603. (8.426) (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
604. 15.595 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-4, -3) 
605. 11.626 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2) 
606. 12.097 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
607. 17.334 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
608. 15.083 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0) 
609. 15.174 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -4)/ 
610. 15.811 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0) 
611. 14.914 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0) 
612. 13.967 (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3) 
613. 11.403 (3, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0) 
614. 13.980 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
615. 15.952 (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4) 
616. 14.622 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
617. 15.867 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, -3)/ 
618. 11.167 (1, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
619. 17.257 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4) 
620. 12.222 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -4)/(-5, 0) 
621. 13.361 (-3, 2)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, 0) 
622. 13.299 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
623. 13.114 (3, -1)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(6, -4) 
624. 13.502 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(2, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -5)/(-2, -1)/(-5, 0) 
625. 15.092 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
626. 11.480 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
627. 14.977 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
628. (8.852) (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-3, -2) 
629. 16.465 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(1, 4)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
630. 11.627 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
631. 15.121 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
632. 14.838 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
633. 17.207 (-3, 2)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
634. 13.230 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/(1, -3)/(-1, -3) 
635. 17.430 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -5) 
636. 12.667 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
637. 14.587 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, -3)/ 
638. 13.031 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
639. 17.558 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
640. 11.111 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
641. 16.355 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/ 
642. 11.464 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, -5)/(6, -1) 
643. (9.728) (-2, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -2)/ 
644. 10.617 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4) 
645. 16.303 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -5) 
646. 16.315 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4) 
647. 14.138 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
648. 14.726 (-5, 0)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
649. 11.560 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
650. 11.815 (4, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-5, -2) 
651. 11.660 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(3, -2)/(-4, -4) 
652. 12.515 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-4, -3) 
653. 13.030 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -4)/(6, 0) 
654. 15.157 (-3, 2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
655. 13.712 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3) 
656. 15.637 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -1) 
657. 17.761 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
658. 16.522 (3, 2)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
659. (19.185) (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(1, -4) 
660. 16.805 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
661. 13.268 (-5, 6)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
662. 13.536 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-4, -5)/(5, 0) 
663. 12.126 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
664. (20.883) (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
665. 14.719 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(6, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
666. (8.062) (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
667. 12.346 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1) 
668. 13.774 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/ 
669. 13.242 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
670. 15.786 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
671. 11.985 (3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0) 
672. 15.519 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
673. 15.038 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
674. 16.724 (-3, 2)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4) 
675. 15.810 (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3) 
676. 14.009 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -4) 
677. 10.640 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/ 
678. 17.637 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
679. 9.902 (4, 3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
680. (9.446) (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/ 
681. 14.176 (1, 6)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2) 
682. 10.559 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0) 
683. (9.275) (-2, 3)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -2) 
684. 13.607 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0) 
685. 17.450 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -5)/ 
686. 15.109 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5) 
687. 14.552 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
688. 15.253 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
689. 13.704 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
690. 13.664 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
691. 12.314 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
692. (7.759) (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2) 
693. 11.077 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
694. 15.507 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
695. 16.811 (0, 5)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3) 
696. 14.422 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
697. 11.729 (6, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2) 
698. 15.644 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2) 
699. 13.447 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
700. 17.952 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
701. 10.978 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-1, 0) 
702. (18.812) (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
703. 13.577 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4) 
704. 11.291 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4) 
705. 15.833 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/ 
706. 14.639 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(-1, -2)/ 
707. (8.624) (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
708. 10.664 (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
709. 13.711 (3, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
710. 17.019 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
711. 15.577 (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, 0) 
712. 13.668 (-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/ 
713. 15.629 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
714. 16.157 (-2, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -3)/ 
715. 15.312 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
716. 12.907 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
717. 11.643 (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
718. (20.080) (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4) 
719. 13.556 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/ 
720. 12.514 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 2)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
721. 14.850 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
722. 12.549 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(3, -5)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
723. 12.692 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -1) 
724. 10.969 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0) 
725. 10.830 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0) 
726. 14.291 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0) 
727. 11.705 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -4) 
728. 15.199 (-2, 3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/ 
729. 16.219 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
730. 12.384 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
731. 11.331 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -2)/ 
732. 14.097 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
733. 15.081 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -1)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0) 
734. 12.507 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, -2)/(6, -2) 
735. 13.777 (3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2) 
736. 13.937 (-5, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
737. 15.673 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(0, -2) 
738. 11.569 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-5, 0)/ 
739. (9.354) (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3) 
740. 14.322 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1) 
741. 11.734 (1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
742. 16.482 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
743. 12.441 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4) 
744. 10.745 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, -4)/ 
745. (9.274) (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
746. (8.752) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0) 
747. 11.260 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -2) 
748. 13.175 (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
749. 10.713 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/ 
750. 17.158 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4) 
751. (9.585) (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
752. 13.036 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, 6)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
753. 12.199 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
754. 14.194 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4) 
755. (7.232) (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3) 
756. 12.483 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0) 
757. 13.217 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
758. (9.714) (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0) 
759. 12.441 (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3) 
760. 10.942 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0) 
761. 12.844 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-1, -5)/ 
762. 14.328 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
763. 15.047 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, -2) 
764. 12.744 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
765. 15.937 (4, 3)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -1)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0) 
766. 12.614 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0) 
767. 12.866 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
768. 14.673 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
769. (9.445) (4, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
770. 13.442 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(2, 0) 
771. 17.868 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
772. 12.467 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, -3) 
773. 17.466 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-5, -2) 
774. 14.076 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -4) 
775. 12.595 (-5, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0) 
776. 14.306 (3, -4)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, 0) 
777. 12.986 (1, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
778. 14.887 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
779. 13.513 (3, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -2) 
780. 13.898 (-5, 6)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(5, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4) 
781. 15.787 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/(5, 0) 
782. 11.878 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
783. 13.103 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
784. 12.767 (1, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/ 
785. 17.042 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
786. 14.409 (0, 5)/(3, 6)/(1, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -1) 
787. 11.170 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
788. 14.608 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
789. 16.589 (4, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/ 
790. 13.968 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(5, -2)/(0, -4) 
791. 16.740 (3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
792. 14.930 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -2) 
793. 15.038 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
794. 14.942 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
795. 13.698 (3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0) 
796. 10.288 (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
797. 12.287 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0) 
798. (18.793) (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
799. 11.570 (-3, 2)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0) 
800. 13.662 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(1, 1)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -5)/(5, -3) 
801. 15.290 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4) 
802. (9.763) (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(2, -4)/ 
803. 15.617 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
804. 10.393 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -2)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0) 
805. 12.866 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
806. 12.020 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(5, 0) 
807. 10.510 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4) 
808. 12.893 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
809. 14.437 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
810. 11.830 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
811. 11.743 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0) 
812. 16.836 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
813. 12.204 (4, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
814. 12.808 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -4) 
815. 13.801 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/ 
816. (19.776) (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(5, 2)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0) 
817. 13.826 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2) 
818. 14.456 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0) 
819. 15.314 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
820. 17.446 (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, -3)/(6, 0) 
821. 16.940 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -4) 
822. 14.265 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(4, -4)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4) 
823. 17.502 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
824. 11.010 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
825. 13.305 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
826. 10.441 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3) 
827. (8.367) (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
828. 15.998 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
829. 13.250 (-2, 3)/(-4, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
830. 13.336 (3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
831. 15.703 (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
832. 13.338 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, -1) 
833. 11.256 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
834. 16.378 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/ 
835. 9.907 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0) 
836. 14.454 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
837. 14.791 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
838. 16.920 (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, -1)/(3, 0) 
839. 16.457 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3) 
840. 10.500 (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
841. 11.723 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -4) 
842. 14.551 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
843. 13.515 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, -2)/(5, -2)/(4, -5) 
844. 14.591 (-5, 3)/(5, 2)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -4)/(5, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3) 
845. 9.852 (-3, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
846. 12.009 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(6, -2)/(4, 0) 
847. 18.064 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/ 
848. 10.757 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0) 
849. 12.647 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/ 
850. (18.453) (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
851. 14.129 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -5)/ 
852. (9.647) (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
853. 10.652 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
854. 11.368 (1, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4) 
855. 12.575 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, 0) 
856. (9.403) (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(-5, 0) 
857. 14.728 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 4)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4) 
858. 15.539 (1, 3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -4)/ 
859. 14.699 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(-4, -3)/ 
860. 16.899 (3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
861. 14.342 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
862. 13.266 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, -4)/ 
863. 14.172 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
864. 13.885 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
865. 12.606 (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/ 
866. 14.051 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1) 
867. 13.555 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(3, 0) 
868. 16.725 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(1, -3) 
869. 16.767 (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -2)/ 
870. 10.678 (0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -5) 
871. 13.716 (6, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(2, 0) 
872. 13.386 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -2) 
873. 16.699 (3, 2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/(-1, -2)/ 
874. (18.790) (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, -4) 
875. 12.423 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
876. 16.274 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2) 
877. 11.243 (3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/ 
878. 13.081 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/ 
879. 12.907 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
880. 14.347 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -2) 
881. 13.423 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, -5)/(6, 0) 
882. 11.628 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4) 
883. 12.810 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2) 
884. 18.179 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
885. 14.770 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, -2)/(4, -5)/ 
886. 14.283 (1, 0)/(5, 5)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
887. 15.577 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
888. 16.070 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, 4)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
889. 13.013 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0) 
890. 17.413 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -2) 
891. (18.817) (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -5) 
892. 16.095 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
893. 16.797 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, -3)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(5, -3)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
894. 16.671 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -2) 
895. 16.095 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
896. 13.747 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/ 
897. 12.833 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-3, -5) 
898. 16.771 (-2, -3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
899. 11.274 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
900. 11.735 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -5) 
901. 11.081 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(6, 0) 
902. 13.152 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -4)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2) 
903. 13.391 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(5, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
904. 14.688 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/(5, -4)/(-4, 0) 
905. 13.299 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
906. 11.344 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -5)/(3, 0) 
907. (18.690) (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2) 
908. 12.730 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -3)/ 
909. (9.443) (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2) 
910. 16.178 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
911. 11.448 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/ 
912. 12.966 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -1) 
913. (19.486) (-3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
914. 13.655 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(1, -2)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
915. (19.999) (-5, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
916. 14.612 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0) 
917. 10.193 (3, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, -2) 
918. 12.850 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 3)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3) 
919. 13.238 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0) 
920. 14.229 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)/(-5, 0)/ 
921. 13.936 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
922. 16.827 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
923. 17.478 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
924. 11.459 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0) 
925. 11.905 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-2, -1)/ 
926. 15.063 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, -4)/ 
927. 14.161 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -5) 
928. 15.171 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, -4) 
929. 11.166 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -2)/(-4, -5)/ 
930. 10.818 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
931. 13.036 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/ 
932. 13.885 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0) 
933. (9.505) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0) 
934. 15.958 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
935. (9.110) (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
936. 14.016 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(0, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5) 
937. 14.472 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
938. 12.593 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/ 
939. 11.503 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(5, -4) 
940. 16.567 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
941. 14.308 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
942. 13.435 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0) 
943. 10.965 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4) 
944. 12.249 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
945. 14.301 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
946. 11.914 (-2, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4) 
947. (9.744) (1, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4) 
948. 12.387 (1, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0) 
949. 11.124 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -3) 
950. 11.472 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
951. 15.993 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -2) 
952. 17.934 (4, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2) 
953. 12.647 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
954. 12.755 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
955. (9.775) (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
956. 13.759 (-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, -4)/(0, -1)/(-1, 0) 
957. 10.287 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/ 
958. 11.716 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
959. 15.756 (3, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/ 
960. (9.586) (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -2) 
961. 16.921 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4) 
962. 13.576 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, 0) 
963. 17.933 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -4)/(-5, -4)/ 
964. 9.928 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/ 
965. 13.689 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0) 
966. 14.619 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -2)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/ 
967. 11.770 (-2, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3) 
968. 16.071 (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
969. 12.742 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
970. 14.275 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
971. 11.793 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/ 
972. 11.433 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0) 
973. 12.818 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
974. 11.908 (-2, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/ 
975. 15.764 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0) 
976. 13.431 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
977. (9.809) (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3) 
978. 13.912 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -5)/(-3, -2)/ 
979. 15.581 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/ 
980. 12.085 (4, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -4)/(0, -1) 
981. 10.936 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1) 
982. 11.036 (0, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
983. 12.031 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-1, -3) 
984. 13.393 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
985. 15.682 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
986. 16.853 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
987. 11.757 (4, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/ 
988. 13.877 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-4, -3) 
989. 13.457 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
990. 9.924 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
991. 15.411 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
992. 16.618 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0) 
993. 15.601 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4) 
994. 12.896 (-3, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0) 
995. 15.343 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, -4) 
996. 14.835 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
997. 11.746 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0) 
998. 14.684 (3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
999. 14.061 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/ 
1000. 14.329 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(6, -5)


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 21, 2017)

My PB is 30.08, but I use Beginner's Method. I just got under a minute for the first time while using F2L. I usually get 1:45 cause I never practice, but now I can say it's starting to give beginners method some competition.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 21, 2017)

best pyraminx solve of worlds


----------



## JTcuber (Jul 21, 2017)

4Chan said:


> first ever sub-10 average of 5 with my method
> 
> Statistics for Sun Jun 04 2017 14:19:45 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)
> 
> ...


Damn Chris. You beat my spot in the top ZZ ao5s by .02 lol. Looks like I've got to go set a new pb


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 21, 2017)

29.102 ao100 for OH~ Probably also 18.x PB single but singles are dumb anyway.

(Apparently I average 1.7 looks for the last layer when doing OH. ZZ-a is pretty cool.)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-21
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 18.869
worst: 45.467

mean of 3
current: 29.282 (σ = 1.56)
best: 23.401 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 5
current: 29.003 (σ = 1.20)
best: 23.401 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 12
current: 28.664 (σ = 1.36)
best: 26.529 (σ = 3.66)

avg of 50
current: 28.743 (σ = 3.10)
best: 28.530 (σ = 3.63)

avg of 100
current: 29.102 (σ = 4.07)
best: 29.102 (σ = 4.07)

Average: 29.102 (σ = 4.07)
Mean: 29.431

Time List:
1. 26.066[zz; yperm] F' L2 D2 R2 U L2 D L2 U F2 R' F' L2 R2 D' R' U L2 R' Rw
2. 24.245[2gll] B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R' B' F2 R' D L2 U' B' R F' L2 Rw' Uw'
3. 29.185[coll+uperm] F R B U' R2 U' L' D' R2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 R Rw Uw2
4. 38.522[oll+gperm] R2 U2 B2 R U2 R' D2 L U2 R2 D L2 R F' L2 D2 F' U R2 Fw' Uw
5. 33.277[zz; zbll] L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F L' D U' B2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 Uw2
6. 26.325[coll+uperm] R2 L F' D' B2 U R' D B2 L F2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 L F2
7. 33.324[zz; coll+uperm] F' B' U' F' R U F' L U L2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 R Fw' Uw2
8. 32.036[ollcp+uperm] F' D2 B2 D' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U R D L D B F D R2 B Rw
9. 27.874[oll+rperm] F L D2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R F2 L' B R' U2 R2 D R B D' F' Rw Uw2
10. 23.185[2gll] F D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F R' D2 R2 U L F' U2 F' Rw2 Uw
11. 32.735[coll+uperm] R' F R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F D2 F' U2 D B' F' R' B2 R F2 R Rw Uw
12. 24.071[2gll] D' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' D' L' R2 U2 B' R D R2 D Fw'
13. 26.524[cpeoll+2gll] D L' R2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U R' B2 F' D F L B' F' Rw' Uw
14. 25.483[ollcp+uperm] L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 B' L2 D' B2 F D' R F L Rw Uw'
15. 31.401[oll+gperm] L' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B F U2 L2 F2 R2 U F D R B2 L' F' R2 F Uw
16. 31.521[dotoll+rperm] F D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 R F' L U2 R' B' D' B2 L2 U'
17. 18.869[l3c] F2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F' R U L2 R' B R F2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw
18. 31.202[zz; 2gll] F' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B' D B L2 F R F L B' Rw2
19. 28.368[zbll] F' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D2 U' L B' U2 R2 F' L' R U' R Fw Uw2
20. 28.079[ollcp+uperm] U2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 D B' L F' U R' B' L D' F Rw2 Uw'
21. 28.315[oll+jperm] U2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B R' U' B U L' U B' D F2 U Rw2 Uw'
22. 31.963[zz; coll+uperm] R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 B L F U R2 U' L2 D R' D2 Uw2
23. 40.392[zz; coll+uperm] D B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U L U' R D2 F' L D L' B R Rw Uw'
24. 24.044[zz; coll+uperm] L' R2 B F2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 B R2 U2 D' R' D F2 D U L B Uw2
25. 43.148[zz; wrong zbll + uperm] U' B U F2 L D F D2 F B2 R U2 R' F2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 R Rw' Uw'
26. 25.791[zz; cp+rune] R U' B D' F' B L' F U2 F' R2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' Rw' Uw2
27. 45.467[zz; wvfail+jperm] F R2 U R' U' F' R' D' R B' R2 F2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 D2 Rw Uw
28. 45.005[zz; coll+uperm] L2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 B R D B2 R' F' D' R' B' U Fw Uw
29. 40.134[oll+rperm] L2 D F2 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 U2 F' R F D' L' F R' B' D U' R' Fw Uw'
30. 32.771[cpeoll+2gll] U B2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 R' B D R2 D2 U2 L' Uw
31. 25.562[zz; aperm] D2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 B U L R' F' D2 L2 D U' Fw Uw2
32. 31.126[oll+vperm] U D' B' L' D2 R2 F L U D2 R U2 R B2 L' U2 R2 L F2 B2 Fw' Uw'
33. 26.292[oll+jperm] R' D L2 F' R' F U2 B' L F U2 F B D2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw2
34. 25.062[coll+uperm] F' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B' D' L' B' R B D' B2 F2 Uw2
35. 28.800[coll+zperm] B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 R' F' L2 B2 D2 B L' F2 L R' Fw Uw2
36. 30.600[oll+rperm] B' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U' L2 U F2 B' R F2 D U' B' F2 U' R Rw Uw'
37. 28.465[zz; zbll] F D L2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' R2 U' L D B L' R' Fw Uw
38. 27.754[oll+gperm] F' L2 B2 R U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 B L F' D' B2 R' D R' D Rw2 Uw2
39. 22.904[coll+uperm] R' U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D L2 R2 B L' F R D B R2 F' R2 Rw
40. 26.863[zz; 2gll] R' U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 B D' R2 D' L B' U2 Rw2 Uw
41. 32.860[zz; coll+uperm] L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' L' D L U F' U R D' Uw2
42. 31.596[zz; wrongcoll+vperm] U F D2 B2 L F R U R L2 U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 L' F Uw'
43. 19.860[tperm] R B' D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 R' B2 U' R' D2 B2 D' R2 B Rw
44. 35.236[cll+eo+uperm] D' B' D F' D' L B' D' U2 F2 U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D Rw Uw2
45. 23.177[greenf2l; coll+uperm] B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L' B L B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 B2 R2
46. 24.846[zbll] L' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 R U2 R2 B' U2 L B F D' R F' R Rw' Uw
47. 22.181[coll+zperm] F U2 F' D F L U2 L2 U B2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 F U2 B2 D Rw' Uw2
48. 24.643[zz; coll+uperm] R D2 L' F2 R D2 B2 F2 R' F2 R D' B2 R' F D B F2 L B' L' Uw2
49. 43.312[zz; wrong2gll + uperm] D' B' U R' L' F2 U' L U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 L' Fw Uw'
50. 29.663[zz; coll+uperm] L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U L2 U2 R2 L' U F2 R2 U2 R2 B L D' B' Fw'
51. 26.012[zbll] U D R U2 R' F B U2 L2 U R2 D2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R' U2 L Rw2
52. 26.684[coll+uperm] L2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' F2 B L2 D' R' F L' D R' B' D Fw Uw
53. 28.885[zbll] D2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F D' B2 R' B2 D2 B' D Rw' Uw
54. 31.131[zbll] U' F2 U L2 D B2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R' B F' L' B2 D' B F L' F' Rw Uw'
55. 27.853[zz; 2gll] L' F D' B' L2 D F R2 L2 D R' D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 R' U2 Rw Uw
56. 34.101[2gll] L' U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B' F U' R' B' F U' L D
57. 26.965[coll+uperm] L2 D U L2 R2 U F2 R2 U B2 F' D' U F' D2 L' U L F U2 Fw'
58. 35.344[zz; cp+2gll] L' R2 B L2 F U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F L2 R' B U' F' D' B' D2 U' B' Rw2 Uw2
59. 27.243[coll+uperm] B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L R' D B L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2
60. 39.393[zz; coll+uperm] D L2 U2 B' U2 F D2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 U F U R' D2 R' Rw
61. 25.085[oll+jperm] D' B D2 L F' L2 U' B L B U2 L F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 Fw Uw'
62. 23.394[zz; 2gll] F2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F D2 U2 B' F2 U' L' F L2 R' D' B' D' R U' Fw' Uw
63. 29.037[zz; coll+uperm] L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 R' B2 U L' F' R D2 B U2 L Rw Uw'
64. 28.863[coll] F' R U2 L' F' B' R D B2 R2 D2 L F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L F2 D Rw'
65. 30.086[oll+nperm] F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 L' U2 F' D2 F L B D U F Fw' Uw
66. 24.581[wv, forcedllskip] U F' U F2 R2 D F' R2 B L' U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 Rw Uw'
67. 22.616[l3c] U2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 R U2 B2 L R' F' U2 R' B2 D' F' D F2 R2 Rw2 Uw'
68. 25.569[zz; 2gll] L U F2 R D L2 D' B' L' D F2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F2 Rw2
69. 40.594[oll+uperm] F R2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F' D B' L' U2 F D' L B2 D' F' Fw Uw2
70. 35.119[oll+vperm] L U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 R B' U L R2 U R' U L2 Fw' Uw
71. 29.276[zz; coll+uperm] F2 D B' U' L' F D2 R D' B' R2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R' Rw2 Uw'
72. 26.437+[oll+aperm] R2 B' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F2 R2 F B2 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L2 D' Uw'
73. 24.122[oll+jperm] L B' D' R B' R L' U D F2 U2 F R2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F Rw Uw'
74. 28.141[zz; zbll] B2 D2 B L D' F D2 R' U' D' L2 F2 U2 D2 L B2 L' U2 R L2 F2 Rw'
75. 30.186[coll+zperm] B L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B2 D' L' F R Rw Uw
76. 39.298[oll+yperm] B2 F D2 B L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' R U2 B F D F2 U L' B F2 Fw' Uw
77. 27.234[zz; cp+2gll] F2 D B2 U L2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 R B2 D' L' B' F2 L2 R2 D2 Rw
78. 31.433[zz; coll+uperm] F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U B2 U' B' U B2 D2 L' D' R' U' L Fw Uw2
79. 29.576[zz; 2gll] L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B L B U2 F' R F2 D R2 U Rw2
80. 28.223[coll+uperm] F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F D' U' F' L B2 R' F2 L2 B D' Fw' Uw
81. 36.017[oll+fperm] R' L2 B2 U R2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L2 F' R U2 F2 U' B2 U R' B Fw Uw
82. 26.382[ollcp+zperm] U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 F' U R2 F L D' R2 B D B' Rw'
83. 25.146[cp+2gll] U2 L F2 U2 L D L' D B' U2 R D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R Rw Uw
84. 28.457[2gll] F B2 L2 U B R' D R' L' U F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 Rw2
85. 37.187[oll+gperm] B2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F L' U2 F L2 R' U2 F D L' U2 Rw' Uw'
86. 25.163[zz; coll+uperm] F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U R2 D U L F' U B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 Uw
87. 26.726[coll+uperm] L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D R U' F' L R2 F D' B2 Rw Uw2
88. 23.018[2gll] R2 F2 U D' F U2 D' R F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 B R2 D
89. 25.049[ollcp+uperm] L2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 F L' B' U L2 U2 B2 L' F L B' Fw Uw'
90. 28.696[coll+uperm] D F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B R2 D' U2 B F L' F2 D U Rw Uw'
91. 25.989[zz; llskip] R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 R' F' L2 R2 U B2 F' R' B' F D' Fw' Uw2
92. 30.449[oll+uperm] F R2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' U' B2 D L' U' B' D' L R' U' Fw'
93. 29.414[coll+uperm] B2 R L F U B2 R F D2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 B' Rw' Uw'
94. 29.489[bluef2l; coll+hperm] U2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R D R F D L2 D U B R U Uw2
95. 28.155[zz; coll+uperm] U' F' R F2 R2 B' D F L2 U2 L2 D F2 B2 U' D' B2 R2 L Rw2 Uw
96. 29.891[oll+gperm] L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 L2 B' U' R' D F' R2 B' L F L' Rw'
97. 27.439[zz; coll+hperm] R' D R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R' B' F' L B2 D R' B F2 Rw Uw'
98. 29.486[oll+gperm] R2 F2 R2 B D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 R' B2 R' U R' D' L2 B2 R' Uw'
99. 27.632[zz; 2gll] L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B' L' R B F R' D F D' U' Fw Uw
100. 30.728[cpeoll+2gll] R' F2 U2 B F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 L' B2 D F L' B' D L D2


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 21, 2017)

PB lol squan single:

1. 10.89 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 21, 2017)

I now know more than half of ZBLL. Started 25 days ago. More info here

I also got my first sub 8 avg5, and sub 9 avg12 with Petrus!

7.46,7.63, 10.18, 7.71, 8.36 = *7.90 avg5*
7.46,7.63, 10.18, 7.71, 8.36, 9.49, 9.42, (6.96), (10.97), 7.33, 8.11, 9.45 = *8.51 avg12
*
First 4 were ZBLLs, I think, although fairly easy ones. 



Spoiler



Average of 12: 8.51
1. 7.46 U2 B U R2 L D2 F U' L' B' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L F2 B2 D2 L2 B2
2. 7.63 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 D' L R2 U L' B2 D' U2 F2
3. 10.18 D B' D' R' F B2 D2 R' L U B2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 U' D2
4. 7.71 U2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R F' R' F R2 U L2 B F' D
5. 8.36 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 F U' L B D2 L2 F U' L2 U
6. 9.49 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F' R B' R' U R U B2 R'
7. 9.42 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' B' D F L2 U' R' F'
8. (6.96) B U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B' F2 R' F D B' U' B2 D R U2 B'
9. (10.97) B2 U R2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U' B L2 F2 U' L' F2 R D' R2 U'
10. 7.33 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 U R F2 D2 L2 B D L2 D F
11. 8.11 R2 L B U' B R2 D' L' U L D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 R2
12. 9.45 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D F2 D F2 U' F R B D F'


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 21, 2017)

Yet another avg 5 personal best! Slowly increasing my average, it's crazy to think my next goal is sub-19! Seems so fast to me for some reason...

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-21
avg of 5: 19.59

Time List:
1. (22.59) U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 F' U' B2 R U' L2 U' R' D' B'
2. (18.05) F' L' U2 D2 B R2 B2 L U' F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 L' B2 L D2 F2
3. 18.79 D B2 U L2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' B' D2 R F U' L' U L' B2 U'
4. 19.65 L D' R2 D2 F' R F' R2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L'
5. 20.33 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 D B' U2 B2 F U' R' B

I also have my first competition in a couple months. I'm aiming for a sub 25 average and at least one sub 20 single. What are your guys' experience with competitions? Do you feel you can still average what you do when practicing at home?


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jul 22, 2017)

9.16 full step 3x3 single!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-21
single: 9.162

Time List:
1. 9.162 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' B' D' U F2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 F'

z2 y' // inspection
L' D' R' F // cross
y L' U L U2 L U' L' // F2L-1
U L' U' L // F2L-2
U R' U2 R d' L' U L // F2L-2
U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M' // OLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

47 turns / 9.16 seconds = 5.13 TPS


----------



## Draranor (Jul 22, 2017)

Finally got my first sub-8 average of 5 tonight!

Average: 7.80
Times: 7.87, 7.79, (9.19), (7.27), 7.74

They were almost all 7's, except for that 9


----------



## Cale S (Jul 22, 2017)

LL skip on 4x4, r' U' R U M' to PLL skip


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 22, 2017)

This was a success in terms of memo. Not sure what the exact speed was but I am really proud of this. I did have a lockup which made me lose track of where I was in executing a target which I believe is what lead me to a dnf. I currently use U2/r2/OP but I plan on learning center comms as soon as I am done with NW champs. Hopefully with some work I can get an official sub 10 (actually kind of want to work hard and aim for 8) at NW champs!





EDIT: Looked at video footage and memo was ~5:42 which was slower than I thought it was. Guess I just need to practice more


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 22, 2017)

27.31 sq1 avg of 12.

Idk why I am practicing AFTER a competition...


----------



## asacuber (Jul 22, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-22
avg of 5: 1.48

Time List:
1. 1.48 U' R F' U R F' U2 R U2 
2. 1.65 F' R U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
3. (1.15) R U F2 U R2 F U2 R' U2 
4. (2.14) R F R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
5. 1.30 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U2



Spoiler: Other 2x2 PBs



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-22
avg of 12: 1.75

Time List:
1. (0.81) R' U2 F2 U R' U F R2 U 
2. 2.17 R' F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R 
3. 1.86 R U R' F U' F U' F' U2 
4. 1.99 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U F U' 
5. 2.02 R2 U2 R U' R F' U F R U2 
6. (2.47) F' U' F' R U' R2 U F U2 
7. 1.48 U' R F' U R F' U2 R U2 
8. 1.65 F' R U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
9. 1.15 R U F2 U R2 F U2 R' U2 
10. 2.14 R F R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
11. 1.30 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U2 
12. 1.76 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' F R'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-22
avg of 25: 1.86

Time List:
1. (0.81) R' U2 F2 U R' U F R2 U 
2. 2.17 R' F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R 
3. 1.86 R U R' F U' F U' F' U2 
4. 1.99 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U F U' 
5. 2.02 R2 U2 R U' R F' U F R U2 
6. 2.47 F' U' F' R U' R2 U F U2 
7. 1.48 U' R F' U R F' U2 R U2 
8. 1.65 F' R U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
9. (1.15) R U F2 U R2 F U2 R' U2 
10. 2.14 R F R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
11. 1.30 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U2 
12. 1.76 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' F R' 
13. 2.03 R F' R' F R' U F' U' R 
14. (3.13) F' U R2 F' U R F' R2 U 
15. 1.63 R' F2 U F' R F2 U2 R' U2 
16. 2.22 R F' U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
17. 2.26 F2 U R2 F R' U F' U F2 
18. 2.03 F2 U R U R U' F2 U R2 
19. 1.37 R2 F2 U' R U F R2 U2 F2 U' 
20. (2.62) U2 F' U R' F R U' R2 F2 
21. 1.37 U R2 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' 
22. 1.67 R U R F2 R' F R' F U2 
23. 2.11 U' F' U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' 
24. 2.13 F' U' F2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 
25. 1.34 U R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-22
avg of 50: 1.98

Time List:
1. 2.15 F2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
2. (5.25) F U2 R F R U' F' U R U 
3. (1.22) R' U2 R' F' U F' R F U2 
4. 2.43 R F' U R2 F' R F' R2 U' 
5. 1.67 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' F U' 
6. 2.80 U2 R2 F2 R F U2 F2 R U2 
7. (0.81) R' U2 F2 U R' U F R2 U 
8. 2.17 R' F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R 
9. 1.86 R U R' F U' F U' F' U2 
10. 1.99 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U F U' 
11. 2.02 R2 U2 R U' R F' U F R U2 
12. 2.47 F' U' F' R U' R2 U F U2 
13. 1.48 U' R F' U R F' U2 R U2 
14. 1.65 F' R U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
15. (1.15) R U F2 U R2 F U2 R' U2 
16. 2.14 R F R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
17. 1.30 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U2 
18. 1.76 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' F R' 
19. 2.03 R F' R' F R' U F' U' R 
20. (3.13) F' U R2 F' U R F' R2 U 
21. 1.63 R' F2 U F' R F2 U2 R' U2 
22. 2.22 R F' U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
23. 2.26 F2 U R2 F R' U F' U F2 
24. 2.03 F2 U R U R U' F2 U R2 
25. 1.37 R2 F2 U' R U F R2 U2 F2 U' 
26. 2.62 U2 F' U R' F R U' R2 F2 
27. 1.37 U R2 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' 
28. 1.67 R U R F2 R' F R' F U2 
29. 2.11 U' F' U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' 
30. 2.13 F' U' F2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 
31. 1.34 U R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 
32. 2.00 F R F' R' F2 U R' F' U' 
33. (4.01) R U R' U2 F' R U F' U2 R' 
34. 2.54 R' F R2 F R2 F R' F2 U' 
35. 1.34 U R' U R' F U F2 R2 U2 
36. 2.44 F2 R F R2 F2 U F2 R' U' 
37. 2.06 F U' F R' F2 R F' R F' U' 
38. 2.03 F U' R2 U' R2 F R F R U' 
39. 1.67 U' F R2 U' F U' R F2 U 
40. 2.18 F' U' F' R U F U2 R2 U2 
41. 2.40 R F2 R' F' R U' R' U F2 U' 
42. 1.50 F R U' F R2 F2 U R2 U' 
43. 2.25 F2 U' R' U2 R U' R' F R' 
44. 1.68 R F2 R U' F' U' F' R U' 
45. 2.01 U' F2 R U2 R2 F R' F R' 
46. 2.83 F' U' R' F2 U R' F2 U' R U' 
47. 1.31 U2 R U2 F' U F2 U F U' 
48. 2.69 U' R F2 R' U R' F R' F 
49. 1.50 R' F' U F' R F U R' U' 
50. 2.16 F U' F' U2 F' R' F' R2 U


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 22, 2017)

PB ao50 by a pretty significant margin + first sub-17 ao100.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-22
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 11.763
worst: 27.659

mean of 3
current: 17.724 (σ = 2.54)
best: 14.594 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 5
current: 16.217 (σ = 1.45)
best: 14.734 (σ = 1.33)

avg of 12
current: 17.628 (σ = 1.57)
best: 15.818 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 50
current: 16.920 (σ = 1.50)
best: 16.156 (σ = 1.61)

avg of 100
current: 16.773 (σ = 1.84)
best: 16.773 (σ = 1.84)

Average: 16.773 (σ = 1.84)
Mean: 16.921

Time List:
1. 21.876 B' D R2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 F U R B R2 B' R2 Rw2 Uw
2. 18.632 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L' F L' B R' D U B' U2 L Fw Uw'
3. 15.741 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R B2 L F L B' U' L2 D2 Rw' Uw2
4. 17.823 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R' D' L' B2 L' F' U R' B' R2 Rw2 Uw'
5. 15.182 D' F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B2 D2 B R' D' L U2 F2 U' B D2 F2
6. 17.132 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 U R B D2 B2 R' D' U Rw Uw2
7. 14.258 B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R U2 F' D' B' L2 R U' B' F' D' U2 Fw Uw
8. 17.291 R' L2 D F2 B R2 F2 D' L' U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
9. 15.925 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 F2 R B2 R' F' R2 D' U' R F' D' B' R B' Uw'
10. 18.550 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R F L' B L R2 D L' F Rw
11. 16.368 F' B2 U F2 R2 D2 B' R' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw
12. 17.330 R' B R2 B F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 L' B D B R B' D F L R Rw2 Uw'
13. 13.420 L' D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' U' F L' U' L2 B' R' D U' F Fw' Uw'
14. 17.395 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 D L' B F' L' R2 D B2 L2 R' U Fw
15. 16.270 F U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 U' L' F' U L B2 L' B2 D L' Uw
16. 20.416 F' B2 R U2 F2 U2 L B2 L' R2 B2 F U B U L' R U B' Rw2 Uw'
17. 22.778 R' F2 L F2 D2 L' R' F2 D2 L' D' F' L' U2 R F2 L F2 R2 Rw Uw
18. 15.215 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B' F2 L2 F D' B2 F' R B' L' D2 F2 R Fw' Uw'
19. 23.114 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D B2 U' R U2 R2 U' L' B D R B Fw' Uw2
20. 18.276 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 L' U B' F2 U2 R F' R Uw
21. 16.988 B' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B2 F' L' B2 L U B D2 B R Rw2 Uw2
22. 12.844 F' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L' F' R D' B' D B D L' Fw Uw
23. 17.050 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R D B R F R' D' Fw
24. 14.812 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' U' B' L' D B R' Uw
25. 14.852 L' D F U R B' L' D2 R F L2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
26. 15.543 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F2 D B' D' B2 D' L2 D' R2 Rw2 Uw'
27. 15.754 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L' B D B R' B' L' D2 U' F Rw2
28. 16.087 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U L U R' B R2 F' U B' F D' Fw Uw2
29. 19.474 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F' R F2 R' U F D B2 D' B Fw Uw2
30. 15.827 L B2 D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 F R2 F' U L' R' D U2 R Fw
31. 14.049 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D R F L' D F2 D2 B L' U2 B Fw Uw
32. 18.850 R' F' U D B2 L' U' F2 B' L' F U2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B D2 B' D2
33. 16.133 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 R' F R' U2 B' D U' R2 B' F Uw'
34. 13.598 F2 D' U' L2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' F D2 B D' F D2 U F' L B2 Rw2
35. 27.659 D2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B L' U' F2 L' B F' R2 B L' U
36. 14.883 D2 U2 B' F' D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B L' D' R2 F2 U R' F' R' D2 L2 Rw' Uw'
37. 13.803 R' B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F L' F' L' B' D U' F Rw' Uw'
38. 19.697 L F' U2 B L2 F2 L2 F R2 B D2 F2 R D U2 F U' B2 L2 D' B Uw
39. 14.994 U B2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U L2 D U2 L' U B2 D' R2 B F2 U B L2 Fw' Uw2
40. 20.597 B2 L2 U L2 R2 D R2 D R2 U2 F2 B' L F D2 B L F2 U' L2 Fw
41. 16.043 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R B2 L' F2 D U' F' D' R' B2 D' R' D
42. 17.574 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F L R2 F2 R' F' U2 F D' U Uw
43. 15.144 U' L2 B2 U2 R D2 L U2 L D2 U2 R' F' L' U' L' B F' R D2 Fw'
44. 13.179 B R2 B L2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R D2 B2 L F' L' B2 L2 U' L' Rw' Uw2
45. 17.261 D2 L F' R2 F' L D' B L F2 L2 D2 F B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F2 U Rw2 Uw'
46. 15.842 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 R' F' D2 F' D' U B L2 B Fw'
47. 14.812 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F L' B R' U F2 R2 U L' R' Uw2
48. 15.595 R B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R' B F2 L U Fw Uw2
49. 13.397 L U2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 L F2 R' D' B' L2 F R B D' U F2 R2 Rw2 Uw'
50. 17.519 R' F' L' B2 D2 L B' D L2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 B U Fw' Uw2
51. 21.778 U2 R' D2 R2 B' U L2 D' B' R D2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 D2 R Rw2
52. 16.419 B R2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' B U' R' B' L R2 D R2 U Uw
53. 15.996 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L U' F R' D' R D2 U R' Rw
54. 17.366 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B' L2 F L' D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D Rw Uw'
55. 15.690 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B U2 F U B L R' B D' U' Fw Uw
56. 17.626 F' L2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U F2 L B2 F' U' L D2 B' L2 Fw' Uw'
57. 16.979 D' R2 U' R' F B' R U' D2 R F2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 Rw Uw2
58. 19.721 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' F D B L' F2 L2 B2 U' F Rw' Uw
59. 16.464 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 B F2 R2 F' D F2 R F L2 U' B D L2 F2 Fw' Uw2
60. 16.124 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U' F D U B2 U L U' L' U
61. 13.415 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R B' U' B R2 F L2 D' B2 F' Fw' Uw2
62. 16.896 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 D F' L F2 D' U B D' L F' U2 Rw'
63. 13.471 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 B L2 D L2 U L' U' R' U' R2 Rw' Uw2
64. 14.607 U L2 F' U L F R' L' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 R' Rw' Uw2
65. 17.251 B' U' R2 F2 R F R2 U B' L2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 F L Fw' Uw2
66. 17.554 B' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 R' F D2 R D' U' F D' L Rw' Uw'
67. 16.667 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' R' D' R' F R D2 B' D2 U2 R' U'
68. 16.949 L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' L' D' L2 D' B' R' B U F2 Uw'
69. 15.657 L F' U' B L2 U' D' R B U F2 D F2 B2 U' F2 B2 D L2 B2 Fw Uw'
70. 17.405 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 R B2 U' B' F' U B D2 Fw'
71. 11.763 U' B2 D2 B' U' B L' U R F' U2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' D2
72. 22.677 B' U F L' U B2 R' B R2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 R F2 R2 L' F2 U Fw' Uw
73. 16.925 R D2 F2 B U F' U' F2 L' F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 F Rw Uw2
74. 20.123+ L F2 D L2 F2 L F' R' L D2 F' R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 R2
75. 17.484 D' R' L2 U D2 R2 L U' F B2 L2 F B2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 B' U' Fw
76. 17.048 D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B' D B2 R D' L2 F' L2 B Rw Uw'
77. 15.064 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 F R D' B D F2 D2 R' U' F Rw Uw2
78. 14.378 R D2 R F2 D2 U2 R B2 R' U2 R2 B' D' F U' R2 B U B2 U Fw' Uw
79. 15.799 F' D2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 D2 B' L2 R' D2 F D' B' L U' Rw
80. 18.033 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 B D L' R B R U2 B2 L' R' Fw Uw
81. 18.744 L2 D U F2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 R' B' R2 F L2 D2 L' R2 F' U Fw
82. 17.841 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U R B' D L F' R' F' R2 U L2 Fw'
83. 17.267 U' F' L2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 U' B' D2 B' F U' Fw Uw'
84. 14.263 F L2 D R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L' D2 F U' L' B U2 B2 D' Rw Uw'
85. 15.126 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L' U R2 D U2 B L U R U2 Fw Uw2
86. 16.572 B L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' B F L' D' B2 L2 B' R' Fw' Uw
87. 16.953 U' D' R' B2 U B2 R' D R2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 F U Rw Uw'
88. 17.746 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' D' B F2 L2 B2 F U' L2 R2 Rw' Uw'
89. 16.946 U2 B' F D2 R2 F D2 F D2 F2 U' B2 R' D2 L' D L2 D U' B Rw2 Uw
90. 22.533 D' L2 B2 R' F2 L F2 L B2 F2 U2 L D' B' U R' U2 B U2 L Fw' Uw'
91. 17.676 R U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 F R U' F' L' R2 D' R' U B Fw Uw'
92. 17.222 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 L B' D L' U F D' R' F L2 Rw2 Uw
93. 19.446 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 F' U' L F' R D2 U L R2 D Rw' Uw'
94. 18.838 B2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U F2 B' L' D' F' D' F2 U' L D' F' R' Uw
95. 17.305 D2 U2 R2 F D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 L' F2 L2 F' U L B D' R2 Uw'
96. 12.570 D' B2 D R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L F' U2 B' D L2 R2 D' F2 L Fw Uw2
97. 15.671 F' B2 R F L D2 B' D' F D2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 R Uw
98. 17.859 F' R U2 R2 U' L B' U R2 B2 L U2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 R' U Rw2 Uw2
99. 15.122 R2 F D B R' D F2 R' L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U F' Rw Uw'
100. 20.190 L' F L2 B L2 U2 R2 F R2 B U2 F' L B2 U R2 F2 L' F2 D' R Fw' Uw2





xbrandationx said:


> I also have my first competition in a couple months. I'm aiming for a sub 25 average and at least one sub 20 single. What are your guys' experience with competitions? Do you feel you can still average what you do when practicing at home?



Don't be too frustrated if you get bad times at your first comp, because the unfamiliar environment might throw you off and make you perform worse than usual. Just try to have fun, I guess?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2017)

1:58 ao5 with a stickerless wuhua, its good but its slow and it tires my hands out quickly


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 23, 2017)

Did my first 5x5 Ao100, and it shows...
1:42.54 PB Single (also got a 1:42.75 and a 1:42.98)
1:53.12 PB Ao5
1:56.87 PB Ao12
2:02.01 PB Ao50
2:02.65 PB Ao100



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*PB Single:* 1:42.54 U d' B u l2 F2 D d2 B2 b2 r f' F2 B' R2 B F d2 L2 l' u L r' f' D' r b B2 l L2 r2 B d2 r2 b2 U2 D' L2 f' r' B u' r' f' U' b2 R f d l F B l2 u2 r u' l2 D2 l R 
*PB Average of 5:* 1:53.12
1. (2:07.03) u l2 f2 l L F2 f2 l' b' B u' L2 b2 R2 F' U2 B' l2 F2 r2 B' D d' b d' r b' r2 D' f d F2 R' D r F' L' B' b l' u' b' U' L2 R2 l' u L F2 d2 r U' u r2 f' u B R2 l' d' 
2. 1:51.45 R2 B R' b' B2 r' B2 r' R' b' u2 U b F' U2 d' u' f' d B' L' u' F R' r' D2 r2 U2 f' r2 b2 l2 f' l2 L' f' u2 F' d2 L2 D' U' f r2 F2 B d' R2 d2 D2 u r2 d2 R' d2 r' R' u b' R2 
3. (1:47.67) u2 D' r2 b U u D2 b F2 R' U L' b d2 D2 u2 l' d' U l b2 d' D' l B U u L u2 B F U' F' B L' b' L2 l R d2 B' R B2 f2 D' u' R' d2 f' B F2 d r' u' l U2 L' D2 l2 D2 
4. 1:55.03 l f D' u F2 U l F2 l B2 f2 R' u2 B2 u2 D B L l2 f' r' d2 u' b r' L' U2 l D' r D2 F B2 b2 D2 F' u2 L' b2 D l d R2 f D' U' r' F' f2 D2 f' L' B' d' U2 R' F R b D 
5. 1:52.87 u L2 r l' d' R2 b2 R' l2 d2 f' b r2 D R' F' R B' R2 u2 D2 l2 U D2 f u' L' R r b2 f2 R2 l' f r2 L U R' U2 l' r' U f' u l2 B2 u' D d b' f' R F' B2 L R D2 L' l2 F2 
*PB Average of 12: *1:56.87
1. 1:56.24 f R U' B l2 U D2 r' F R d2 B L2 D' B' D' B L' F2 U B' U2 u' D' l2 R r f' r' U' u r' B l' R f' L2 l' d' U l u L R' F' R b2 r U' F' u2 F2 D2 d l2 R2 r' b' l' b 
2. 1:57.34 r2 u R' L' f2 B u' U' D2 L' B' d' U' b' B L R' d l' D2 l2 L2 b F2 r U' F' D2 r l2 D2 d' B2 f' L2 u l D2 l' L2 u' D B' u2 l r2 D2 d2 r' F D' U u2 l' U2 d2 b' R2 f' r 
3. 1:58.58 l' b f' B u B' R l F' D F' r' d2 B U2 f r2 D2 b l D r' R2 d' F2 B2 d2 f2 D2 U2 b2 r' U' u' r U F' u2 r2 D2 R B' D2 d r' D2 R U2 D u' r D f R2 d F2 b r' l2 b2 
4. 2:02.32 l' b2 d' b2 U' L2 d2 u' U2 B u' U l2 d2 D' r2 F' u' b' l2 F r' R2 d B' d2 f' b D' F2 U' b F2 U' l' U2 D R' r F' l2 U2 r2 D' d2 u2 b F' d L U u2 D' r u R' u d2 U2 f2 
5. (1:42.54) U d' B u l2 F2 D d2 B2 b2 r f' F2 B' R2 B F d2 L2 l' u L r' f' D' r b B2 l L2 r2 B d2 r2 b2 U2 D' L2 f' r' B u' r' f' U' b2 R f d l F B l2 u2 r u' l2 D2 l R 
6. 2:01.70 F' B' U2 D r2 l L B' L F' l R2 b' F' l' d f2 l u b' l b' U' l u' b B2 D' u B' b d r' b2 l u b F' u2 b R2 f' d' l' D' F u2 U2 F2 f L2 B2 F2 D l r2 B' l2 R' B 
7. (2:07.03) u l2 f2 l L F2 f2 l' b' B u' L2 b2 R2 F' U2 B' l2 F2 r2 B' D d' b d' r b' r2 D' f d F2 R' D r F' L' B' b l' u' b' U' L2 R2 l' u L F2 d2 r U' u r2 f' u B R2 l' d' 
8. 1:51.45 R2 B R' b' B2 r' B2 r' R' b' u2 U b F' U2 d' u' f' d B' L' u' F R' r' D2 r2 U2 f' r2 b2 l2 f' l2 L' f' u2 F' d2 L2 D' U' f r2 F2 B d' R2 d2 D2 u r2 d2 R' d2 r' R' u b' R2 
9. 1:47.67 u2 D' r2 b U u D2 b F2 R' U L' b d2 D2 u2 l' d' U l b2 d' D' l B U u L u2 B F U' F' B L' b' L2 l R d2 B' R B2 f2 D' u' R' d2 f' B F2 d r' u' l U2 L' D2 l2 D2 
10. 1:55.03 l f D' u F2 U l F2 l B2 f2 R' u2 B2 u2 D B L l2 f' r' d2 u' b r' L' U2 l D' r D2 F B2 b2 D2 F' u2 L' b2 D l d R2 f D' U' r' F' f2 D2 f' L' B' d' U2 R' F R b D 
11. 1:52.87 u L2 r l' d' R2 b2 R' l2 d2 f' b r2 D R' F' R B' R2 u2 D2 l2 U D2 f u' L' R r b2 f2 R2 l' f r2 L U R' U2 l' r' U f' u l2 B2 u' D d b' f' R F' B2 L R D2 L' l2 F2 
12. 2:05.49 u' L R' r' l2 d B' R' b' l2 b' D' l' L' u2 F2 r2 B f F2 U2 d' R d l2 b2 u B2 D' U2 r' b' F2 L u' l' f L b2 l' f2 l D' u B F' d r2 b' d2 l2 F' u' F2 b2 d2 B' r' R2 B'
(*PB Average of 50* [2:02.01] discluded for brevity... this spoiler is already pretty long)
*PB Average of 100:* 2:02.65
1. 1:59.65 d f U' d L D2 F2 f B2 r' d' U2 l' R' L2 b U u F r l2 U b2 l f' u B' r' R' D' u r' B F' D F' l r F U2 b2 u2 U r' d2 D' r' U' R U u2 b' f L2 b2 B' f' u L' b 
2. 1:54.43 l' d b' r' B u' f' r U F R B2 d' U l' f B' b2 d' R2 B2 U' F2 u R2 F' f l' D l' D b' D d r' B2 b2 F' r2 f u2 F B l' U' D' B2 d' F u l' D2 r2 b L2 F b r' f2 r 
3. 2:05.28 D2 r' F2 d F' L' u2 D' F2 D f F d' U F' U2 r F d D' f L2 b' l' f' r f' F' l2 L2 u' U2 r d2 F' B' r2 R2 U2 B' L2 l' R D2 r2 U' B2 D2 l' u2 R' L' b2 B2 f' L d r2 U' l' 
4. 2:11.65 R2 B u' R2 F u2 B F2 b' u' L R2 r2 l U F' l f R' L u' B2 f2 l U d2 f d2 l2 b' B2 r' u2 f' B2 D' B l2 r R' U2 F d' u' R' l L2 r' f2 l' b' U2 b r2 u' f R' d2 u R2 
5. 1:47.70 r d' F2 d L B l2 F2 U' D R u R2 B2 D2 R U u2 r u2 B' d D r' d b F r' R' l2 u2 r2 b d2 l F2 r' U2 b B l' u' f2 l2 r2 b B' l2 b d2 r U' l d2 l' f2 L F2 R B 
6. 2:09.87 R F' f R f' D r d' f2 L2 r2 f r' U l' d' L B r f' F l2 b D b' F2 l2 L R b' U b d' L' r' B F r l2 F' D' R' r2 d' L f b u d r2 L2 b L2 r' D R l' u2 l' B2 
7. 2:08.78 L' b2 D' l' F' b' d2 U' D2 F D L' b2 R2 d2 b' D2 f2 b' D' r R' l B L' D2 L' u U b u b' U2 r2 R D2 U' f' r2 D b' U2 l2 r' L B2 b' D2 F' L' F b' L' r2 R' U2 u' d f D2 
8. 2:07.02 B' D L2 R' d' D' R d' b2 D2 d l' F' f' B2 u2 L' r u' r D' u' r2 f' U2 D' r2 R l B f2 R2 l2 U r' B2 U2 b2 D L d b2 l U' d u' R2 l2 u' R F2 f' L d r L2 f l2 f u' 
9. 1:51.95 d' L' U u d' B' f' r2 l' b r L2 l' U' b' B d L D l2 L f D' F2 f2 r2 l' f F d' D L f2 u2 d2 r' F L' B f2 D' R2 U' f u f r2 B L' b U2 r2 D2 U' B' L f u2 R2 D 
10. 2:01.73 r2 B2 r' U2 b2 D' u' l' B R F2 R' L2 U u2 b2 f' R u2 b L' R' f' b2 D' F2 d2 b2 U2 u R' r2 u2 R2 F B d' f B R' F2 L2 l2 B b D b R' F2 u d b' U' r2 R2 l D2 d l' r 
11. 2:06.18 D U2 r2 f2 R U' L' d' L2 D' f d2 L' B F f U R' D' L' U' L B D2 F2 u2 d F u2 b F' B U r' F2 b' l' b' B' d' D2 u2 L b2 f l r' U F' B2 U2 d2 F' d2 L' U2 r' B' r' l' 
12. 1:52.37 r U' L' B2 L B2 b D2 d2 l' u2 d2 R' d R d R2 B' b f' D U L d2 r' F2 d l2 B' R2 F' b' D2 f2 d2 B f2 r' f2 u F d' L l' D2 f2 r b U' d' l' b2 D' u f2 F r2 R' F' f' 
13. 2:07.97 u2 r f' b' B' l' f2 D b f R2 r' b2 l D B f2 d F l2 L2 f d2 r2 l' B' l D u B l2 B l' r2 d' B' r' d2 l D l U' R f' L D' l' D2 l2 r' F2 R' r' U' D2 d2 R' F' L' B2 
14. 2:17.39 f U2 L2 r' d2 b2 L U u F2 L B2 L2 u2 b2 d U' r F r' b2 B2 l' R2 r f b2 d l f' U u' l' F' l R2 D2 l2 f' U D' r2 f l2 F' L2 F b2 R' d' B' f2 L2 r' d' L' f' b l' b 
15. 2:02.35 b2 B2 L b l D b2 f' F2 r2 b' u r2 D2 l r u r2 L' d R2 f2 D2 l2 b' U2 f d' l R2 d' L' b2 F f' d' R2 u B2 l' L' R b U' l2 R2 D2 R D r F2 R2 B' b D2 L r R2 f F2 
16. 1:56.24 u r2 D' L2 u l' B2 f2 r B2 L2 u2 B' U l2 B2 D l' R F R r' B2 U B d2 R' D B F R' L l' d b2 d' f R' l L2 r2 u' d2 l' B f' r2 L2 l U' B2 u2 L D' u d2 r' l2 b u2 
17. 2:09.82 d l2 D' R' u' D' L l2 U' f' l' d' L2 B' u2 r' b' u2 F f2 L' U2 r' U u' b U' r2 U r F2 b' L' b' L f' B' r' L f F' R2 f b2 F2 r' R D B2 u2 B2 u F2 l' B L' l2 F U D' 
18. 1:57.09 u' F2 b d2 u B l B' b' d2 D F r d' L r' l d' L2 F2 U' d2 D' B' r2 L' U' d b' l F f2 L2 R' r' F' b2 U' R l2 B r2 u2 b' F2 B2 l' R B2 F d2 R2 l' B2 l2 f' u D' d B 
19. 1:48.77 L2 f2 B' u2 d' D R2 B2 D f2 D' b' L R l2 r2 f2 r B' r u2 U' D' L' u2 U B U u' l R' U2 B b2 L2 f u' b2 l D' u d' b' L r2 b2 u2 F' u l2 L D' L2 B' R f2 r d' u' D2 
20. 1:49.73 u B u L2 R l2 d' r' f2 b L F2 d2 l' R U B u' F B2 U f' r D U R' f' R2 B2 l' b U' D' u' f b d' U L2 F U f' U2 R2 U2 F2 l2 r' D l' D2 l2 u2 l' f' R2 L r f' L2 
21. 2:14.62 R' L f d' L' f' F' U' u2 L2 b2 f' l' r2 B2 U L' l' U' B u U' f2 F2 B' L' U d R F u2 U' R' r u' d R' D f2 b' u2 D2 R2 d2 D2 u2 F' U2 D r l2 B' U u2 l2 F2 U2 R L' r 
22. 2:12.61 L B2 L D u' l d' U2 L2 u2 L u r' d2 B' f2 L f L D B2 l' U r2 D' u' F' l F u2 D2 l u L F2 f2 r2 u B' D R2 f b' L' U' r b U2 r u2 l2 u F2 U2 L2 F2 r b u l2 
23. 2:04.85 D r f L' u f l' D F2 R' f u b r2 L U' B2 D2 U' b' f' D L2 B2 d2 R D2 u2 d2 l2 d' r d l' r' F' B U2 d L2 U u B' f u2 f2 b2 U l D2 f2 r2 f U' R' L' d2 u' b L 
24. 2:00.34 U d b' U' D' F2 D U2 r l2 f d u f R' u' F' u' b' U F2 r2 L' D F2 L D L' f' F U2 d2 L' d f2 d f b' B2 u' B2 L b d f' l2 d' r' b f' r D2 b2 d2 u' B l' F R d' 
25. 2:02.40 u' b' r2 R' B' D2 d2 f d D2 b' l U' R l' d l f r b D' l F' U' L2 l' R2 f2 r L2 R2 d' l2 f2 U' f D u2 L2 b D r U' D' R' u' B' f2 b2 r' f' D u' U' f' D R B' r2 D' 
26. 2:07.89 r' u B' F' r' U' L r' l2 d B' f2 l L B L' f' L R2 u U B' d2 f d' D' F U b' U2 R U' l' u b' D' r' L' l2 B' R2 l' u' D' r F b r' l' B2 D' R B' U' r' u B2 b2 R' r 
27. 1:55.71 l2 u' d' R2 d2 B' F2 u D2 R d' f u' R' f U u' F2 U D2 f d r f l2 D2 r f' d2 r2 u R b f2 r U l' F' B' D' F2 D' f u' L2 F' L f2 b2 u' U2 D f F R' D U u2 F' R 
28. 1:57.90 u' R b' d' f' b u2 D r2 d U u2 f d2 U l2 d r2 B' f' F' u' R2 B2 r2 b F D2 R' f' R2 L2 d2 L2 R2 r' f2 r2 R' d2 B' f' D2 L2 R f' d' f L' u' R' L F2 U' D F' f2 U R' d' 
29. 2:06.29 l R2 b2 B2 R' L' d2 f' U d' F' d D2 u' R' r d l d b' f D F' f r b R2 B2 U2 B2 b' l2 b D B' l f r2 f2 B b' F r2 B f2 d2 l2 F B' r B b2 u2 D' R b2 F D' F b' 
30. 1:59.76 B' b2 l' F' d' R2 l' U F D' F' l' d2 D R' D' B' F b2 L' u2 U d2 b F' D2 R u' d' L2 b' B L' b B d U b r2 u2 L' B b r B f L B2 u2 D r2 B U' b L2 U d R2 U' d 
31. (2:22.99) f2 d' f' U' r' f2 l2 f d2 D u R u F f2 d' f2 B' u' R' u f F l' B2 f' b L2 b U D2 f F2 U' F2 L2 U r2 F B' U' r' B' d' L' f' L2 B2 F' l B l' u2 D' l b2 L b f r 
32. 2:00.78 d' u2 b2 R' f b' u2 f' L' b F2 f2 D l' L' r2 f2 b l2 F2 R' f2 b l' L' R2 r' f' r' F' R d u' R L' U2 f' r2 l2 R2 U L' f2 R' L' B' b F2 f u F' b2 r l2 f' D2 B2 D' l' u2 
33. 1:56.50 d L' b R d' l2 f B' l d2 U L B2 R L2 D L' D u b D' d' L' f2 F D' r B l b2 F' r2 U' b U2 l u U' F2 d' l2 B2 l2 u' f2 d2 l L U' d D' f2 b B L2 D' U' l' U' F2 
34. 2:04.64 d2 u' F' L2 r' D2 L' r b' f2 R F l U2 L2 U R B L u D' B' R2 L' b' r' F2 d' l2 B' l' L2 r' U2 d F2 B U' B2 R2 u2 U' D l' u' B2 f' R' u r l2 D2 f2 d u' F2 d2 F' d2 l' 
35. 2:08.77 r' l2 d2 u F' R' U2 r2 U2 b R' l2 r' U D' b u2 b2 B' l u r' L2 b' B' l' R b D' U' u2 F2 D2 u' F d2 b l' U' b2 d' f B2 b D b2 R2 D2 F' U' F' L d2 b L2 F B u2 R2 D 
36. 2:16.45 F2 r' b2 D' b2 R2 D B2 d r f2 b' U L D d2 r' b' D2 r' l b2 B' R' f' R' l D d' b R F' U2 R' u2 b' U L d' B' u' U R' r' f F2 r2 d2 u2 b2 U l D2 B2 D B2 L' U2 F u 
37. 2:14.42 u B l f' r' B' U b L' R' d2 l' U' u2 F' L U' l u' r' D F' D2 b2 U R f D2 f' d R f d' D2 U r2 U2 d' l' u2 R' F2 U B R' r f2 u d2 f b d' u b2 d' U2 l' u' d D2 
38. 2:06.94 U' d f2 F d2 R2 u L' d F' U' l' d u r' b2 u' b2 f2 U u r' L' F R d2 u U r2 d2 D r D r2 L F b' l U2 F' r L b d2 R D' L2 F' U2 F u D2 f2 D' u R2 d2 R2 L d' 
39. 1:54.62 r R2 B r' b2 u' r' U r R D l2 b' U' R2 F2 U' L b' R f U' B' L2 r2 u2 b2 U' F2 D' d2 U2 F2 U2 d2 L2 F' u2 f' d' u f r2 d2 u2 l u R2 u L2 l2 b D2 L' b2 f2 L' b' l' f' 
40. 2:09.24 F2 U2 B' r2 D2 L2 R' F2 U2 b' d2 D' U B' r2 l2 U2 u B F2 b U D' F' B' d' B D' d2 L2 l2 u2 L r' D F' u2 l U r R2 l2 U2 L2 D' L l2 u r2 u2 l L' R2 B2 b2 L2 f' D L f2 
41. 1:56.48 U' d2 f' b L2 R u' L' u2 l2 r d u2 B R l U' D2 f2 U' D2 d f l2 F r2 l2 F2 b U2 r d F l f' B2 D2 R B2 d2 f' B' L' b2 L2 l2 d2 R2 L' r' B' f2 D r' b B' U2 R' U2 u 
42. 2:15.93 L l d2 B u' R' F D2 U' R D' l B2 D2 b' u R F' B2 R U' L B' b2 R' D' B d2 l2 f' u2 D r D2 L f U2 B' u B' L2 R2 U R2 L' U' L' b' l' L' D2 r' f' b U' r' L' b2 l2 D' 
43. 1:56.24 f R U' B l2 U D2 r' F R d2 B L2 D' B' D' B L' F2 U B' U2 u' D' l2 R r f' r' U' u r' B l' R f' L2 l' d' U l u L R' F' R b2 r U' F' u2 F2 D2 d l2 R2 r' b' l' b 
44. 1:57.34 r2 u R' L' f2 B u' U' D2 L' B' d' U' b' B L R' d l' D2 l2 L2 b F2 r U' F' D2 r l2 D2 d' B2 f' L2 u l D2 l' L2 u' D B' u2 l r2 D2 d2 r' F D' U u2 l' U2 d2 b' R2 f' r 
45. 1:58.58 l' b f' B u B' R l F' D F' r' d2 B U2 f r2 D2 b l D r' R2 d' F2 B2 d2 f2 D2 U2 b2 r' U' u' r U F' u2 r2 D2 R B' D2 d r' D2 R U2 D u' r D f R2 d F2 b r' l2 b2 
46. 2:02.32 l' b2 d' b2 U' L2 d2 u' U2 B u' U l2 d2 D' r2 F' u' b' l2 F r' R2 d B' d2 f' b D' F2 U' b F2 U' l' U2 D R' r F' l2 U2 r2 D' d2 u2 b F' d L U u2 D' r u R' u d2 U2 f2 
47. (1:42.54) U d' B u l2 F2 D d2 B2 b2 r f' F2 B' R2 B F d2 L2 l' u L r' f' D' r b B2 l L2 r2 B d2 r2 b2 U2 D' L2 f' r' B u' r' f' U' b2 R f d l F B l2 u2 r u' l2 D2 l R 
48. 2:01.70 F' B' U2 D r2 l L B' L F' l R2 b' F' l' d f2 l u b' l b' U' l u' b B2 D' u B' b d r' b2 l u b F' u2 b R2 f' d' l' D' F u2 U2 F2 f L2 B2 F2 D l r2 B' l2 R' B 
49. 2:07.03 u l2 f2 l L F2 f2 l' b' B u' L2 b2 R2 F' U2 B' l2 F2 r2 B' D d' b d' r b' r2 D' f d F2 R' D r F' L' B' b l' u' b' U' L2 R2 l' u L F2 d2 r U' u r2 f' u B R2 l' d' 
50. 1:51.45 R2 B R' b' B2 r' B2 r' R' b' u2 U b F' U2 d' u' f' d B' L' u' F R' r' D2 r2 U2 f' r2 b2 l2 f' l2 L' f' u2 F' d2 L2 D' U' f r2 F2 B d' R2 d2 D2 u r2 d2 R' d2 r' R' u b' R2 
51. (1:47.67) u2 D' r2 b U u D2 b F2 R' U L' b d2 D2 u2 l' d' U l b2 d' D' l B U u L u2 B F U' F' B L' b' L2 l R d2 B' R B2 f2 D' u' R' d2 f' B F2 d r' u' l U2 L' D2 l2 D2 
52. 1:55.03 l f D' u F2 U l F2 l B2 f2 R' u2 B2 u2 D B L l2 f' r' d2 u' b r' L' U2 l D' r D2 F B2 b2 D2 F' u2 L' b2 D l d R2 f D' U' r' F' f2 D2 f' L' B' d' U2 R' F R b D 
53. 1:52.87 u L2 r l' d' R2 b2 R' l2 d2 f' b r2 D R' F' R B' R2 u2 D2 l2 U D2 f u' L' R r b2 f2 R2 l' f r2 L U R' U2 l' r' U f' u l2 B2 u' D d b' f' R F' B2 L R D2 L' l2 F2 
54. 2:05.49 u' L R' r' l2 d B' R' b' l2 b' D' l' L' u2 F2 r2 B f F2 U2 d' R d l2 b2 u B2 D' U2 r' b' F2 L u' l' f L b2 l' f2 l D' u B F' d r2 b' d2 l2 F' u' F2 b2 d2 B' r' R2 B' 
55. 2:04.39 D2 r2 d' B2 D' F' b' r' F' d' R' B F2 D2 d' u' B' D2 L2 R D r D2 B2 F R2 b' F L' r b' u' U2 F2 D2 u U' d2 l2 d l b d2 r' b u2 r f2 r2 d2 u U' F2 d U2 L R2 f2 F r2 
56. (2:24.45) B' U d R2 u2 f' u2 d2 R' F' b' R U' L2 d f L2 R U' B' b2 r' R' D' R2 u R2 U' b2 D' f r B L r' b' F l r2 U2 f2 b' D B R' d' u f2 U2 u' r D2 l' F' u' r' L' u2 F' L' 
57. 2:02.00 L2 F2 L2 U' L F f' l F' r2 R' d r' f d2 r' U2 d' L2 f2 b' l r U d D' u' L2 r' U2 R L2 b B2 r2 U2 R' u' f2 F B l2 R F r F' b l L' F d' D' u' f2 r' f D' b' U2 u 
58. (2:33.54) f' D' u' B d2 f' R2 r' l U2 L b' R2 f' R u' d' R' r U d' r' B2 U2 b' R u2 f u2 b R D2 f D' B U r2 f' d u2 f b2 U D' u2 R2 D d U' F2 b B2 u r2 L B' b r2 f l2 
59. 2:07.98 L2 U2 l L R' r2 B' R2 u D' U r2 d r' u' B' L2 F' l' F' b f U' d' r' B2 U' f L2 l2 B' R d2 R' l' d2 B2 F2 u r' d' l f2 U u' l' R F R L U' F2 u' D2 f' U' l' D F U2 
60. 2:19.55 D' l2 D f' b2 l f u2 R' d' l D F' f U d' L' R2 D r' u' F2 u F' r d L l D2 l2 f2 L d2 r' U F2 U' B' r d R' d2 L d2 L2 B2 d' U' f B l F b' U l2 U F' f' L' l' 
61. 2:04.80 b' R2 U' f' D' U F' u D' F2 L u' U' F' d2 R2 l d' u l2 d U' f' D' F2 d' L' R' D' U u' r2 l b D' l2 F2 l2 b2 l' L D2 B r2 u2 R u' L F2 L' U2 r D2 R' B' U F b' L' B2 
62. 1:49.79 r2 F' L2 D B2 b u2 U R b d2 U R2 L' U' R2 D l' D2 U F R2 r2 U' R2 l b L l2 R2 r' b' L2 b r' f' D2 u B' l2 d' L2 b2 L2 R2 l2 d2 L f R' r' u' r' u2 U b2 R f u D' 
63. 2:11.70 f u2 f' r2 u2 l2 L' d' b F' l2 F r D' U' F d2 R' F R F r' f2 D2 U2 L U2 u2 R2 D' l B2 U L2 f r2 U r' u2 D b' B2 R u2 b2 R D l' F' D2 F2 b2 U' d b' U2 u2 l2 f2 l' 
64. 2:00.21 b2 B' f r2 F' b2 l' D U d2 u' F2 f u2 r' D' F L' d2 F u' U R' B U' L' r d b2 U2 r2 F2 B u2 f2 R D R B' d l D u2 d' b L U2 d' r2 D d F2 L2 f2 r f2 F' U' L D 
65. (1:42.75) b' U f' L U B b U' d B2 l2 D2 l F2 d2 r' b F' R b2 F' B d U2 f2 u B' D2 B f' L F L2 U D2 r2 R2 D' F2 d2 L' U D l2 D' U F' d2 F2 b L D2 u' F b' l2 B F D2 F' 
66. 1:53.44 L r d L' B' D2 r d D' u2 f u F R L' f' u2 F2 L' U2 d' F2 B2 l' U' r2 U2 l u l D2 B2 U' f U2 L' D' b' l' R b f u L' R' D' f2 U D2 u2 d' r2 b2 B2 f' r2 f' d2 b2 l2 
67. 1:57.84 b' d2 R2 B R b2 r f' D R2 B b f2 U r' d B' f F' d b d2 l R2 L2 b' B2 F' R2 b' r' b2 L' u' U F r2 L2 F2 D r2 d B2 L' F' l2 d2 L' l' U' u2 f2 F2 B' d' f' u' b B2 l 
68. 1:59.94 U2 l2 R' r' f L2 b' D' b' L R2 B' u2 d' b' L' F' l2 r' F2 U' l F u2 d' b' B2 f2 L2 b2 r2 d' B2 l' R2 U2 L' r2 f2 U2 F2 B2 D' B b' u F b' R' U D2 L F l' F2 D' R' r2 U f2 
69. 2:12.24 r2 l' B2 f' l2 D2 U' F d' f2 F' b u F D u' L u' d' l2 F2 L2 f d2 D' L' l R2 F R' u' L2 b u2 L F R2 F' D2 F U2 r' L2 R l2 f d' r l' D d2 b' u b2 d B' R2 r' B2 u 
70. 1:59.14 d' L2 F B' R' l L2 B2 u' L2 F' b' B2 f2 u2 R2 l' b2 F2 u R u' f2 R2 D' R2 d f2 r F u2 R' U2 b' f u R2 L' F2 U u' L f R2 F2 f2 b2 B2 U L D' R2 B d' R f' F U' D2 R' 
71. 1:56.05 r' F l R F' r2 u U d r U2 b' D' u2 f2 B D' L d' R D' l b L b2 L F b f' l' R d' b2 l' b u' F r D' F u d L l2 b l2 b2 d' f' u f' F2 D b' r2 f' U f2 l2 D' 
72. 2:20.67 f r2 L2 b' d' D' B' u' R D' B L b f2 u' R' F d2 u2 R2 b2 f' B' D B2 f u' U' B2 f' R2 l' u2 d r' b' B F2 L' u2 B2 F f2 r' R' l' f2 L2 F b D U' d2 B2 R r' F D' B2 l2 
73. 1:52.80 L U2 R2 l2 r' f2 r f' B l' B R2 B2 l2 L F2 l2 d2 l' b u b' B' R f B' L d' D' r' F2 d2 f R2 B d F' f2 b2 L2 r2 D2 R F2 D2 r' b U D l2 U2 u D' F2 l2 B f D2 d' b' 
74. 2:11.38 r F2 b f' l' b' d' L2 F' u' U' d2 b' R' b' U' l' D b' F' u l' b L R2 U r' f' B' d U L2 u2 B' d2 f B' l R' F u2 B b2 U' L f F2 L2 B' U' f' r R L2 D' u2 F2 d2 F' B2 
75. 2:18.19 u2 F U' f' u2 d R r2 F L2 r f' u D2 f l' B R2 F d U L2 R' U2 R' r' u' l' L' R d2 B2 R2 b U2 r2 L' u' l' r f2 F' B r2 L' f B2 L u f2 l' L' b2 l F2 u b' l' D2 r2 
76. 1:52.30 d F' d R2 L' U' f' R2 U' u2 l r' d' l' D2 b2 U u2 d F l2 u2 U r2 b' L2 r' l B' L b2 d L' R' f' d F' B2 b2 U d2 b2 d D r d2 L' D2 B r2 F D2 d l2 U' l' f2 D2 L b2 
77. 2:01.78 l' R' U2 F2 U' b f d' L d r' D2 F d' B' r F' D F2 R' D' R' F' l2 u r l B2 b L2 b2 B d' D' L' b2 u2 D' U2 r2 D L u2 D d2 F' l B' r f R b2 U F l d2 l D d F 
78. 1:58.93 b D' l2 R' d f2 l2 d' r U f2 U B' F D2 U' d2 b' l' R' U2 D' R' B' b' U l' U2 D' B2 D2 b' R' f2 D2 f d' R' l2 D d2 F d l' d' f2 R2 F' f2 B D' f L b' d2 u2 F l' U F' 
79. 1:55.15 f d2 U' D l' d l' d' u D b2 L2 d' f' R2 L F' U D2 f2 F' R' F' d' l2 L2 u2 d' U2 f L' d b2 f2 R' d U L2 r' B D b' R' u2 L2 B2 U R L l d2 F' b B R2 L' B2 u2 r2 B2 
80. 2:01.74 d2 l2 f2 r U2 r' R' L' l u2 R' U' u2 l r2 d D' u b F2 u2 U2 B2 R2 d' u D' r b' U2 d L u U2 d2 B2 R' b' L l' D' B2 r2 R' d r F D2 d' U l' L r2 u l d' u D2 R d2 
81. 2:14.59 d2 l2 r' L' B r2 l' b2 d' U2 B2 D b2 R' F2 u2 l B f2 R d' r2 l2 F' b2 f2 D2 u' f R B2 d' L2 R2 B' r2 R L f2 u R2 u B2 d' F r' d F2 B b2 L' f F2 d' R2 F' B' L' U F 
82. (2:44.40) f l2 L F' D' r2 f' r' u2 R' f l' r f2 b' l' R d U2 r' B2 F U F' f' R2 d2 b' u' L2 r u2 b U' R' f' u' d r2 d r U' u f' B2 u F2 B2 D' r' f2 U b' B2 r' B2 F' f' U F 
83. 1:50.30 l r d' B2 b D U2 R2 l2 L r2 U l2 f' l2 b' D' U' F D F2 R b B2 L2 R' u2 b' D U2 R2 F r b U2 B2 D' b2 U F' u d' l F' l B F2 D F2 r' U2 u' L' l2 U2 d2 B L2 r' D2 
84. 2:15.55 D2 R L' u B' D d' b' d F B2 f2 U' d2 r2 f' B' r2 b2 u' d' R2 d2 f B2 U L2 B L' u2 D2 b2 B F2 R L' u2 F' b' R B2 b' r2 U b d' U' B' R2 d' U' F' L2 d L' R u R2 l2 d2 
85. 2:09.49 B2 R2 U l' R f' d2 F2 B' l' b2 u d2 U2 L' D b2 u' U' l' f2 l r f r f2 l D' d B' b' D d' f2 U2 B b' F' L' D' U' b R U2 f' l2 R2 U' B U2 D2 f2 U2 F' r' b2 f' U2 D' r' 
86. 2:08.05 U2 l2 F2 b f2 B d2 F' B R2 D' L D r2 R L D' b' U2 r' b' F B2 D B' f' L U f B2 U2 D2 b L' d D' B' r U2 l2 F' R2 L' F b' R' B U' R' D' L2 r2 l B d f2 B2 R' B' l' 
87. 2:00.72 l' f F D' b f2 l' L' D' r' U2 R2 F' B' d2 L' F r B R r u D2 R' r2 D2 U' b' B2 f' u2 B2 u2 U2 B L u2 B b D f' b R' U' B2 l u' F L b2 L' R D U R l2 D2 U L2 B 
88. (2:21.30) l2 U' R2 F2 B f U F' R D2 R2 F2 f u F' B2 f2 U f2 R2 U2 D' b L2 F d' F2 d2 R' U l2 D r2 b2 f2 d' r b2 F' f2 d r F' b' l2 r2 b' D F r2 u' R d F2 L' R' l f2 L2 D2 
89. 1:58.31 D L' l' d2 L2 u2 D2 L U2 u' B' R U2 f2 R u2 l u2 F2 R' f' u b2 d F' R l' r L' d2 r L2 B2 b2 r2 B R' D u2 r U d D l' d l D' F b B' L b' L2 r b U' b2 U' B' b2 
90. 1:57.20 f u2 R' L2 b f' R2 U2 r' l' f' R' b B F' L2 l2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L2 b2 D B' b2 u' R2 f' u' B2 f2 U L D' U b' d' r' L' R2 U u D' b' U2 R2 B2 R' B f R' F2 B' r' D' L' l B2 
91. 1:58.18 r u r2 D2 R2 L' f' r d l2 B' R2 B2 F' b2 D2 b2 D' b' F2 R2 d U' b' L l' b l2 f2 l2 F l' U' l L D' U u2 f L2 u L B r2 l2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 d' D R2 F2 D L2 R' B2 L f2 
92. 2:20.19 r2 l U2 B2 D' U l F r F B' U' f2 l' L u' b D2 F' B2 u' D F' U r2 D B' L2 l2 d L2 l2 B' l' D f' d2 r f r' l' F' b2 l' d' F U2 D' B' u2 b' L' R' U2 r' L2 U2 R l u2 
93. 1:55.98 b F2 B2 L' r' U' D F b' f' L B2 L2 l2 b' L' f d2 U B' F U R u' r F' l' F' r' R b2 F' R2 l2 B D' d2 U2 r' D' L' R2 r u r' l2 F' B2 D' r2 D2 U2 u F U2 D' L2 r2 B2 r' 
94. (1:45.81) l2 B R2 L F d2 r B' U' u' L' u2 U2 l2 F' l' L' r' R b2 R' d' F2 b U u' F' D' F' l' D' U R U' B F2 d2 f2 u' B L d' B' l2 U' D2 l' b2 d B2 R2 L2 d2 u2 F' r L' D2 f U' 
95. (1:42.98) L' D2 l' U2 F2 D b' l' L2 B U2 L' B D2 f r' l u2 l' f' d' r D' r2 D' L U2 D' r' b2 F l' R2 D R2 U' r B2 l' r2 R B2 D' f' D' l2 b2 B' f l2 r' f2 R' b2 U' b2 R2 d2 r' f' 
96. 2:06.31 B' f' U D2 d2 R2 d2 B2 f' l' B f' U F2 l2 F f' D d F' b' L2 R F2 L b' U L' F' R l' L U b' U' d' R' L' r' B l' d' l' B2 b L r' l R' u' F L' R2 U' b2 r' D' l' U' u 
97. 2:00.24 d' r' b' r' L2 R u2 d2 B' F' d2 D' l' L2 U f2 B' r' u' D R2 F' D2 l B' L' d2 B' r' F' L' D' u b r b U2 D b2 l r2 L' d2 B2 d b' F2 f2 L D b B R2 U R F R' B2 D2 R' 
98. 1:55.85 U2 b L2 U' u' F D' f l2 B2 d' r' u' B D2 F2 L' b D' l2 U' R' L2 r' f2 l L' d' u D B b2 l U2 u2 B2 D2 l' F l f B' d B f2 F L2 B2 U B b f2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F B2 D' 
99. 1:56.44 f' d2 F2 b2 L l' D' U l' r2 B' U2 L2 d' B f2 b d2 U' b2 D' d' l F2 b L2 D' r' R' d2 l' L2 D2 l' b' f2 D R' D B D2 r R' l' f2 R2 r u R' D' B2 u2 L2 d2 f D' b' r2 f' D 
100. 1:58.28 f b2 D B' D2 F2 l' U' l2 R2 U' f d R' u L2 f' R2 b F' U r l L R2 b' D2 R D' R2 r' b' B d L' F2 B2 r2 F2 U2 F L2 d2 D2 l U2 l d f' d U b R2 L' D' r' F' R' b2 r'


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 23, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> This sounded fun, so I'm bopping you with a 3.87 LL Ao100
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LL Ao100
> ...


i just got 3.83 but i did it at 1:45 AM in near complete darkness (my laptop screen was the only light)


Spoiler: an LL avg100 but every time i get a gperm my laptop screen gets darker



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-23
avg of 100: 3.837

Time List:
1. 3.586 B' D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 R' F' R2 B F2 L F L' 
2. 4.250 R' U2 B' R2 B U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R 
3. 3.201 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' D F D' F' L2 F2 R 
4. 4.024 L' B2 D2 L' D F R F' D' L D2 B2 L 
5. 3.584 U R B' R D2 F' D2 B R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F 
6. 3.656 B L2 D2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B' U' L B L' B' U L2 U F 
7. 4.136 L B' U2 B L2 F' L2 F L' U' B' U' R' U' R B 
8. 5.240 U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R F U F2 U F2 U2 F' 
9. 4.584 R' F2 L D2 R' B R D2 L2 F L F R 
10. 4.267 U' R U2 R2 U2 B' R' B U2 R U2 R U2 R' 
11. 4.776 L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 L U2 F L U2 L' F' L2 
12. (1.536) U' R U R' F' L' U' L F 
13. 3.440 U' B2 R B2 R' F R D2 F2 L F2 D2 F' 
14. 4.894 U2 R B2 L2 D2 R F' L D R' D R' B2 L 
15. 3.050 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 L' B L B2 U2 R B' R' 
16. 3.202 B2 L' F2 U' L B' L' B' U B2 L B2 L' F2 B2 L 
17. 4.218 R2 U2 R F R F' U F' U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 F' 
18. 4.497 L F R U R' U F' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 
19. 4.644 L R F2 L' R2 U2 R' U' L R' F2 D R' D' L' 
20. 3.488 L' U2 L2 U F U' F' L2 U L U 
21. 3.365 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 F U F2 R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' 
22. 3.529 U' L F2 U D F D' F D F2 U' D' F2 L' 
23. 2.714 U2 L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L2 U' R U L' 
24. 3.595 U2 B F' U2 F D2 L F' U2 F U L' D2 U' B' 
25. (2.417) R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R' B' R' B' R B' R' U2 B2 
26. 4.288 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 F R2 B R B' D L D' L B2 R' 
27. 3.824 U2 B2 R' D2 L' R2 D B' D2 L' D' U2 L2 B' R' 
28. 4.129 L2 U' B L B' D L D' L' D' B2 D B2 U L2 U 
29. 3.783 B R2 B2 U2 B L2 F D2 U F' U' L2 B' U' B 
30. 2.632 U' F2 B' D R2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U B' 
31. (6.449) L' D' B2 U' B2 U L U2 L' D L2 U L' U 
32. (2.153) L' R' F' L U' L' F L U R U 
33. 4.264 U2 L U2 L U2 L2 B' U' B L U B L' B' 
34. 3.665 U2 B' U2 B U B' U B R' U' F' U F R 
35. 2.546 F B D2 B' R U R' U B D2 B' U2 F' U2 
36. 4.074 B U' B2 D' U' R' U R D B2 U B' U2 
37. 4.449 B L B2 F2 R F2 D2 B U L B' D2 B L' 
38. 3.782 L' B U B U L F U' F2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 
39. 2.953 F2 B L' D' L D B' L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 
40. 2.544 R' U' R U' L' U B2 U B2 U' B2 L 
41. 4.913 R' D2 U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' D2 R2 B' R' U 
42. (5.464) B' R' U R2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R B 
43. 3.048 B L2 D F2 L D2 B R D B2 L U' 
44. 3.251 F' U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F2 R' F L2 F2 R 
45. 4.058 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' L U' F2 U' F2 U2 F U' L' 
46. 4.623 B U L U' L F' L2 B' L2 F L2 B' U2 B 
47. 3.908 R2 B2 R L' U' R U' B' L U2 R2 B2 L F2 L' F2 R2 
48. 4.009 B' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 F R2 B F' 
49. (1.841) R' F2 L F2 R F' L' F U' 
50. 3.569 R' U' R2 B' D B2 U B D' B2 U' R' 
51. 3.665 U' F2 L2 F2 U F' L2 F U' F2 L2 F U F 
52. 3.368 U2 L2 D R' F2 R D' L2 U' L U' L' 
53. 3.152 L' R' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 D R2 D L U' B2 U' R 
54. 3.897 R2 F R2 F2 D2 F U2 F' U' B U' B' D2 F 
55. 3.840 B' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R U B R U' R' U' 
56. 3.937 F' U2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 B2 L' B' L B' F U' 
57. 3.938 L2 F2 L' R' D' F' D F' R2 U L' U R' 
58. 3.962 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U L' U L B' R' B 
59. 4.580 U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U2 F' U F 
60. 4.762 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F' U' F U2 R U' F R' F' 
61. 3.954 L' U2 L F' L F U L2 U L2 U2 L' 
62. 3.719 B' U2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B2 L' B R2 B2 L 
63. 3.807 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L' F' L D2 R2 B U2 B 
64. 2.958 U' R2 U R2 U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R U' R2 
65. 3.891 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B' L F' U2 F L' B' 
66. 4.990 R' U' R2 D' R F R F' U R' D R2 
67. 3.424 F' U' F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 R' B' R B R2 F' 
68. 5.233 U' B R U2 F2 D2 L D2 F L2 B' L2 F U2 B2 U2 B' 
69. 4.447 B' D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F R B F' U2 B' R D B 
70. 2.832 L R D2 R' F2 R D2 L' F' L2 B L2 F U2 R' 
71. 3.737 B' L F2 R F R2 F L B' D2 B L2 B 
72. 2.969 L' U F U F2 D' L2 D F U2 L 
73. 2.547 B' D' F D2 B' D F L2 D F2 D B2 U 
74. (5.321) U' F' L' B L' F' D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 B' 
75. 2.625 L F' U L U' L' U' F R B2 L' B2 R' 
76. 4.433 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 F L2 B2 R' B U2 L' R2 B L 
77. 2.601 L' U L' F2 R B2 R D' R' B2 R' F2 L2 
78. 3.721 U2 L R' D' U F U' F' D L' U' R 
79. (1.632) L U L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' 
80. 5.176 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D' L' B2 L2 B' L D2 F' R' F' 
81. 4.482 B' U2 B U2 B2 U B' L' B U' B2 U L 
82. (6.712) R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 L' D B U' B' U B' D' L 
83. 4.966 L2 B2 L B2 L U2 L' B2 L' B' L B2 U2 B L 
84. 4.074 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' R U2 R U2 R D B' R' B 
85. 3.033 B U2 B2 R2 F R' B R' F' U' F' U F U 
86. 3.665 U L' B2 U B2 U2 B2 U' L' F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 
87. 3.513 F U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' U B D' L U' L' D B' 
88. 4.247 F U F2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L U L F R U' R' 
89. 4.664 L' F U2 B2 R2 F R2 F2 U F U' B2 U2 F' U L 
90. 3.624 B L2 F' D2 B D B U B2 D B' U' F U' 
91. 3.751 R U2 B R2 D L' D2 F' D' F2 L D2 R2 U2 R' U2 
92. 2.776 R' F2 L2 B L' F L B' L2 F R 
93. (6.018) L F U F' U' L' U' L' F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F L' 
94. 3.770 U B L B2 D2 F2 R' U R2 D' F2 U2 D' B2 U' B' 
95. 4.750 U B U L U' L' B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B' 
96. 4.553 B U L U' L B2 U2 B L F U2 F2 L2 F U2 
97. 2.921 F2 L B2 R' F2 L R' D' L' R2 B2 L' U' F2 
98. 2.696 R' F2 D2 L' R' D' B2 R D' R F' U' F' L' 
99. 4.751 L D L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 F D F L' R2 U 
100. 4.665 B2 L2 B2 U2 L U L' U B2 L2 R B R' B


----------



## Malkom (Jul 23, 2017)

56.99 megaminx PB Ao50 with a PB 55.01 Ao12 and 2 sub50 singles



Spoiler: Times



Generated by Block Keeper on Sun Jul 23 2017
Solves: 50/50
Mean: 57.03
Median: 57.10
σ(s.d): 3.86
57.45, 58.96, 59.55, 1:01.74, 54.32, 1:00.37, 57.09, 56.77, 57.38, 58.43, 59.55, 54.64, 59.25, 53.14, 49.13, 59.91, 56.80, 55.19, 58.34, 1:03.01, 53.99, 52.23, 53.18, 54.21, 56.42, 57.94, 1:01.58, 58.16, 59.72, 1:05.26, 50.83, 55.92, 57.26, 54.27, 55.71, 1:03.91, 53.59, 53.02, 57.10, 55.54, 56.83, (49.05), 1:02.34, 50.41, 59.32, 57.23, 53.79, 1:00.56, 54.18, (1:06.80)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 23, 2017)

20 second 3x3 single
3.47 second 2x2 single


----------



## Draranor (Jul 23, 2017)

Got another sub-8 ao5 today, which happened to be the same time as my other one.

Average: 7.80

Times: (8.61), (7.44), 8.06, 7.81, 7.54


----------



## arquillian (Jul 24, 2017)

1:49.67 6x6 single! First sub 2
Solve right before it was 2:03.63, which just missed then PB single (2:03.45), ended up beating it on the very next solve
2:18, 2:03, 1:49 = PB 2:03 mean too
Stickerless Weishi


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 24, 2017)

4x4 - *59.50 PB Ao100 *(Sub-1 wooooo)
Contains 46.21 Single, *54.49 PB Ao5*, 57.77 Ao12, and 58.74 Ao50
Thought I wouldn't get Sub-1 until I get a magnetic WuQue, so I'm pretty happy with this!



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 46.21 L2 f2 D' R2 u' D B2 U' B' u' f r' F' D' F2 B' r' u' B' F r B2 r B2 r' B2 U2 D2 R U' u' B2 f2 D' R2 f B' U D' r' 
*PB Average of 5:* 54.49
1. (46.21) L2 f2 D' R2 u' D B2 U' B' u' f r' F' D' F2 B' r' u' B' F r B2 r B2 r' B2 U2 D2 R U' u' B2 f2 D' R2 f B' U D' r' 
2. (1:09.01) f u F2 B R U' L2 f' r2 L2 R2 f' F' U f r' f2 R' L B2 R2 r' F2 D u2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 F R' F' B f u D' f' 
3. 52.45 B' D' L2 r f' R2 B' u F' U2 L2 D2 B u2 R' B u L' R2 D2 r2 D F f B' D U' f' u U2 L D' f u' f' L' B' R B' u 
4. 59.03 B r f' U2 F' B R L F' r2 U u' f U2 R2 B2 u R2 f' D2 u2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 f' R B2 R2 B' F2 U F2 R' r' D' R' D f 
5. 52.00 B u2 R2 u2 B' F2 U' f' R2 f R2 f' B2 D2 L F2 R2 r2 u2 D' f u B2 D2 F2 f' u' f2 u' F D u' B D2 R u r' L D' F 
*Average of 12:* 57.77
1. (47.15) L2 F U' F2 L2 F B2 L' R F2 u r' U' R' u f2 u' D2 r2 R B r' R2 F2 u r' U2 R2 L U2 B F2 D2 R' u2 f' U2 f2 u U 
2. 1:00.19 F2 R B' D' F2 r L' D' f' L2 B2 u2 L u' f L2 R F u2 R U2 D' f2 U' D' r2 B U' r2 D' L' F R' u' U r' f B2 D f2 
3. 54.66 r' f' D R' B R' f2 D B' F2 D2 r2 f2 U' D2 f' L' u' L2 f' U' D r L2 F' U f D2 u2 r2 F L' f' R f' U B L D F 
4. (1:02.64) F' B2 L' r' u' F U2 f' U' r2 R D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' u' F D r' f' B' U2 r f' L2 F' L' B' L U2 R2 r2 u2 D' R' L u2 r 
5. 50.09 r F' D' u L2 f2 F B' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 u' L' f' F' L2 u2 B' F2 u' D2 f L R2 f' U u R f D' R' U B2 F D L2 U f' 
6. 59.74 R B' D2 f2 D f2 R f L' R' u2 r' B2 R U L F' r2 B2 U L D' F D2 B u' r f r' B L' f U2 R F2 f' B' U' f2 u' 
7. 1:00.80 r R' D' r2 u2 F2 R2 r2 u2 D r2 U2 D r2 f' F2 R2 D B2 R2 f F2 u' r2 U D2 F' u2 r2 f r' D R' F2 U B' r D' r2 L2 
8. 1:00.03 B' D' F u U2 f' B' F' r u' B f' r' L' f2 L' f2 D2 f' U u' R F D2 U r F2 B f' L' F R2 D r L u R f2 u2 F2 
9. 1:02.19 L' u F2 U u2 r2 D B D' r' f R' r u' R2 U2 R B' r R2 L2 B2 D' u2 R' U u2 R' r' u' U B R B' f2 F U2 f' D f 
10. 54.29 R u' D U' L2 R2 f2 u L' B' D L2 U' D f D' f U2 r2 F L B D2 L D L2 R U2 R' L u L' B2 D2 F2 L' R' F' L2 r' 
11. 53.35 B2 R' u' L r2 u2 B L D2 B2 r2 L2 u' f U F2 R' L2 r2 D' L D' F B2 r f' F D B R2 L F' L2 u F2 u' D2 R' D2 R' 
12. 1:02.32 L' D2 r2 R2 u2 r2 B' r2 U D f D L R2 D' F' u' R2 F' R' D' r' u' r2 u2 U f F' r' L2 f L2 D f2 D' F2 U' R2 r D2 
*Average of 50:* 58.74
1. (52.91) f' F2 L f' F2 L' u' R' r' L' D2 f' L' u' L' r2 R2 D' U2 f r2 U' D' u2 F2 u' D f2 r' D2 R' u2 F f2 u' B r F2 r' R 
2. 58.21 B2 r f F2 B' R2 D L2 R' F' U2 f2 B2 L' u' f2 F2 r f B2 U L' R2 D' r R f' U' D2 L' r u' R U2 R' r2 L' u' U' B2 
3. 58.27 u2 D r2 F u' B2 u U2 D' L B D' L' U R f2 F' U2 L' U2 u F2 B' D' L' B u L' B' f D r' R2 L' B2 F' u R2 L2 U' 
4. 1:03.79 U2 L U B F R2 L2 B' D2 U f2 B L' r' B L' f' B D U2 B' L' D U2 u' B' f' R L2 F2 f2 B2 U r' L' D' U2 L' f' D2 
5. 55.79 R2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 u' r2 U r' f' R2 f2 R' u f' U2 R F2 u' R2 B' L2 F f2 D F2 U2 D u' B' f' R F D' F2 D F2 U2 D2 
6. 55.44 r R' B2 f R' D' f2 R B2 L D' R' r' U L' f2 F L2 u' f' u' r' L' f2 u' L u' D' L2 u2 L2 U' r2 D2 L2 U B' F2 L D 
7. 59.27 B R2 U2 F' r L2 R' D2 B2 U2 F' D B2 L2 f L R2 r2 B' L2 B L U' R L D' F2 u' L' u' r D' f' R2 U2 R D2 R F2 u 
8. 1:04.42 F r R U' F r2 U2 u2 D2 L2 u' D2 F' u2 U L2 u' R L2 r F2 f' L F D' F2 D u' B R' B f F2 D u2 R' D2 B' u2 r 
9. 53.17 R' f' B' L' f L u' U' D' R' r D2 L2 f' R' U B U L' B' r2 F u2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 r U L f B' u' f2 L' f r2 B u2 
10. (1:09.30) B R' r2 f B' U2 F f R' r2 U2 R' f R f' B2 L' f2 R2 f' L2 R B L D2 U' B' f L' D2 R' B2 F' u U' f u2 R D L' 
11. 1:01.25 F' r' R' B' F2 D r' L F R' F2 r2 L2 D2 U' f' F B r f' F2 B L D2 U' B R' r U2 D2 L R f2 r2 B' f2 L' D2 R2 D2 
12. 55.82 D F L2 B' f2 R2 U2 r' F2 B f r F r2 f' u' B' r u U D F L r' R' F' R2 L' U' r' B' r2 D2 L F' R2 r' F2 R2 F' 
13. 1:02.90 B2 R2 F' B' u' F2 L R' B2 D2 F' r F U D u2 R' U L' R' r' f R r U2 B' r U D r' D' r' U2 r' U f u f u' F 
14. 1:00.21 R2 u2 F2 r D2 u B2 R' L U' B' r2 R' U F2 U u' R' B f2 L2 F2 f2 R U u' f' L2 r' R u2 F' B R2 D u L' F' L F2 
15. 57.28 B F2 r F B2 r2 L' B' U u2 r U' f' F2 B2 L R D B R2 u2 U r2 u D2 U F U r2 L' F' u r' B F U2 B R2 U' B2 
16. 54.96 B2 R2 u' f2 r2 D' B' U2 B2 L2 R' B R r' f' r2 L f2 D2 F L2 D2 R' r' F' U R2 r2 F u2 r L' u F2 B2 r2 u2 L B2 U' 
17. 57.73 B2 F r U2 R r2 D2 R' L' u' D' r' U' r' F r' u2 r2 D2 B r f' D2 B U' B F' U' F R' U' R f' F2 u U' F' U' u' D' 
18. 56.03 L2 r u' B2 u U F2 D' R B' u' L2 F' L2 r' u2 R F u2 F L R' u' U' f B' D u' B r R B R2 D u2 L' D2 f2 F2 B 
19. 1:00.08 F' R f' r' R D L2 B' f' U u2 F f' B R' U' L2 U2 r' U' f r' f2 L R2 D r F U F2 R2 D' B f2 L2 f' L' F2 f2 r2 
20. 1:04.38 L' F' r u' U2 f' u F2 B2 R2 D f2 R B f2 r2 U2 r U2 B F r U r B u B2 R f2 F2 r2 u' D2 L' f2 F' u' U2 L2 U' 
21. 58.69 u2 L' r' D u' f U R r' U' L' r2 F2 B f2 R' L2 f2 r2 U f L2 D' B R F f' r2 f' D2 r R2 f' F' B2 U R2 D F' R 
22. 1:00.43 D' R' r B' D' F2 r B' U R' u2 f D2 R f R' D2 F' R B u r D' R2 B2 U' R F u2 U D f u2 F' D' F' L B2 D' L2 
23. 53.95 B2 f U' u2 B' U' r U' L2 R u2 D' R u2 L2 D' R u f' D L2 f L' f' L' R D F2 L f' D' U' f' B D L B D2 r R 
24. 1:02.05 R' B R2 r' L2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' f' r R' D' B2 R' f2 R F r2 u' D2 B2 L f' R L2 D r2 F U2 f' R' F' U' R U2 u F2 R2 
25. 1:02.10 U' f' r' D' R2 L U D u2 B2 u U' B2 R' F' f2 u' D' B2 L' U2 R2 u L D' U' R2 F' u' R' U' r' F' D2 R' u U2 R' r2 F2 
26. (1:10.69) L' r2 U L2 R2 B f2 U R F r2 B2 u' B' R u2 F' U2 u2 B r' R' F2 f2 R' L2 F' r' L2 D' B u' U D2 F2 f' D2 r2 u' r2 
27. 53.76 D2 F' r2 f' F2 B R' U2 L B2 u L' r f' D' B2 F' D2 R2 D' r' D2 u' R D2 L D2 u R U2 D2 u' r2 B' F2 R' U2 R U2 r2 
28. 1:02.58 u U2 D2 R2 B' u2 B' u F2 f' R D u' U' f U B' R' U r2 f' B' D2 u' R r L' B2 u D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 u' r2 D2 R f r' 
29. (47.15) L2 F U' F2 L2 F B2 L' R F2 u r' U' R' u f2 u' D2 r2 R B r' R2 F2 u r' U2 R2 L U2 B F2 D2 R' u2 f' U2 f2 u U 
30. 1:00.19 F2 R B' D' F2 r L' D' f' L2 B2 u2 L u' f L2 R F u2 R U2 D' f2 U' D' r2 B U' r2 D' L' F R' u' U r' f B2 D f2 
31. 54.66 r' f' D R' B R' f2 D B' F2 D2 r2 f2 U' D2 f' L' u' L2 f' U' D r L2 F' U f D2 u2 r2 F L' f' R f' U B L D F 
32. 1:02.64 F' B2 L' r' u' F U2 f' U' r2 R D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' u' F D r' f' B' U2 r f' L2 F' L' B' L U2 R2 r2 u2 D' R' L u2 r 
33. (50.09) r F' D' u L2 f2 F B' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 u' L' f' F' L2 u2 B' F2 u' D2 f L R2 f' U u R f D' R' U B2 F D L2 U f' 
34. 59.74 R B' D2 f2 D f2 R f L' R' u2 r' B2 R U L F' r2 B2 U L D' F D2 B u' r f r' B L' f U2 R F2 f' B' U' f2 u' 
35. 1:00.80 r R' D' r2 u2 F2 R2 r2 u2 D r2 U2 D r2 f' F2 R2 D B2 R2 f F2 u' r2 U D2 F' u2 r2 f r' D R' F2 U B' r D' r2 L2 
36. 1:00.03 B' D' F u U2 f' B' F' r u' B f' r' L' f2 L' f2 D2 f' U u' R F D2 U r F2 B f' L' F R2 D r L u R f2 u2 F2 
37. 1:02.19 L' u F2 U u2 r2 D B D' r' f R' r u' R2 U2 R B' r R2 L2 B2 D' u2 R' U u2 R' r' u' U B R B' f2 F U2 f' D f 
38. 54.29 R u' D U' L2 R2 f2 u L' B' D L2 U' D f D' f U2 r2 F L B D2 L D L2 R U2 R' L u L' B2 D2 F2 L' R' F' L2 r' 
39. 53.35 B2 R' u' L r2 u2 B L D2 B2 r2 L2 u' f U F2 R' L2 r2 D' L D' F B2 r f' F D B R2 L F' L2 u F2 u' D2 R' D2 R' 
40. 1:02.32 L' D2 r2 R2 u2 r2 B' r2 U D f D L R2 D' F' u' R2 F' R' D' r' u' r2 u2 U f F' r' L2 f L2 D f2 D' F2 U' R2 r D2 
41. 59.47 F' U' F L r2 f B2 D U' L' D' f U' D2 R F2 U' R B2 u2 U F' D2 F' f2 u' f L' u B2 f R' r2 U L2 f2 D' U2 B2 r2 
42. 1:02.87 F B' r2 u' L r u' B L2 f2 U2 D2 L B2 F U2 R2 f2 R D2 L' r D2 L R F U L2 B U r L R f' F' B D U f' r 
43. 1:03.39 r2 R2 f2 D2 U' u2 f' r L2 B' F' D F2 r u U2 r D2 B' L2 U F B2 f2 U' L U' F R' f2 r2 F2 U2 B' F u B' D' L2 F' 
44. 55.36 U' u' D2 B r D U2 u' L2 R r F U f' R2 r2 F' B2 f2 u R B' F' f u' R U' B r' R2 F2 D2 U L' u' L2 B2 u2 R' F 
45. 55.70 f' R2 B2 D L' u D' L2 R2 f R2 L' f2 r f2 u F' r L U2 f2 L2 u2 r' L' f D U' f2 r D' f' u' U L' F B2 r' f D' 
46. (1:08.77) F2 R2 B' U' B' R' B2 u f' r R' B' U f r2 F' D' f' u2 f2 F2 r D u r' F' B' f u2 L' B U2 D2 B2 D u' F U' r U 
47. 1:00.99 D2 U' L' r F r f L r F2 r' B f D r L' U' f' U u2 B2 D' U2 L2 r B2 R F f' R u D2 B' F2 u2 F' U u r2 R 
48. 54.34 u L r u2 U D F2 U2 r L' B2 L B u r2 U' F' L U2 L' D' B' r2 D f' u2 r F2 B2 R' B' L' F' U2 B2 D R2 f' u' R2 
49. 53.36 D F f D2 R' r2 F r u2 D2 f' U' u R' U' B f2 D r D2 U2 F R2 U2 R U' D2 F R f' B' L' r' f2 B u2 U' F2 B L 
50. 56.26 U L' D U F U L U' u2 f2 B' U' D B2 u2 f' B' F2 r F2 D' r' B2 U u D' r f L R' D f2 B2 D f2 u' r2 R2 f' F2 
*Average of 100:* 59.50
1. 52.91 f' F2 L f' F2 L' u' R' r' L' D2 f' L' u' L' r2 R2 D' U2 f r2 U' D' u2 F2 u' D f2 r' D2 R' u2 F f2 u' B r F2 r' R 
2. 58.21 B2 r f F2 B' R2 D L2 R' F' U2 f2 B2 L' u' f2 F2 r f B2 U L' R2 D' r R f' U' D2 L' r u' R U2 R' r2 L' u' U' B2 
3. 58.27 u2 D r2 F u' B2 u U2 D' L B D' L' U R f2 F' U2 L' U2 u F2 B' D' L' B u L' B' f D r' R2 L' B2 F' u R2 L2 U' 
4. 1:03.79 U2 L U B F R2 L2 B' D2 U f2 B L' r' B L' f' B D U2 B' L' D U2 u' B' f' R L2 F2 f2 B2 U r' L' D' U2 L' f' D2 
5. 55.79 R2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 u' r2 U r' f' R2 f2 R' u f' U2 R F2 u' R2 B' L2 F f2 D F2 U2 D u' B' f' R F D' F2 D F2 U2 D2 
6. 55.44 r R' B2 f R' D' f2 R B2 L D' R' r' U L' f2 F L2 u' f' u' r' L' f2 u' L u' D' L2 u2 L2 U' r2 D2 L2 U B' F2 L D 
7. 59.27 B R2 U2 F' r L2 R' D2 B2 U2 F' D B2 L2 f L R2 r2 B' L2 B L U' R L D' F2 u' L' u' r D' f' R2 U2 R D2 R F2 u 
8. 1:04.42 F r R U' F r2 U2 u2 D2 L2 u' D2 F' u2 U L2 u' R L2 r F2 f' L F D' F2 D u' B R' B f F2 D u2 R' D2 B' u2 r 
9. 53.17 R' f' B' L' f L u' U' D' R' r D2 L2 f' R' U B U L' B' r2 F u2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 r U L f B' u' f2 L' f r2 B u2 
10. (1:09.30) B R' r2 f B' U2 F f R' r2 U2 R' f R f' B2 L' f2 R2 f' L2 R B L D2 U' B' f L' D2 R' B2 F' u U' f u2 R D L' 
11. 1:01.25 F' r' R' B' F2 D r' L F R' F2 r2 L2 D2 U' f' F B r f' F2 B L D2 U' B R' r U2 D2 L R f2 r2 B' f2 L' D2 R2 D2 
12. 55.82 D F L2 B' f2 R2 U2 r' F2 B f r F r2 f' u' B' r u U D F L r' R' F' R2 L' U' r' B' r2 D2 L F' R2 r' F2 R2 F' 
13. 1:02.90 B2 R2 F' B' u' F2 L R' B2 D2 F' r F U D u2 R' U L' R' r' f R r U2 B' r U D r' D' r' U2 r' U f u f u' F 
14. 1:00.21 R2 u2 F2 r D2 u B2 R' L U' B' r2 R' U F2 U u' R' B f2 L2 F2 f2 R U u' f' L2 r' R u2 F' B R2 D u L' F' L F2 
15. 57.28 B F2 r F B2 r2 L' B' U u2 r U' f' F2 B2 L R D B R2 u2 U r2 u D2 U F U r2 L' F' u r' B F U2 B R2 U' B2 
16. 54.96 B2 R2 u' f2 r2 D' B' U2 B2 L2 R' B R r' f' r2 L f2 D2 F L2 D2 R' r' F' U R2 r2 F u2 r L' u F2 B2 r2 u2 L B2 U' 
17. 57.73 B2 F r U2 R r2 D2 R' L' u' D' r' U' r' F r' u2 r2 D2 B r f' D2 B U' B F' U' F R' U' R f' F2 u U' F' U' u' D' 
18. 56.03 L2 r u' B2 u U F2 D' R B' u' L2 F' L2 r' u2 R F u2 F L R' u' U' f B' D u' B r R B R2 D u2 L' D2 f2 F2 B 
19. 1:00.08 F' R f' r' R D L2 B' f' U u2 F f' B R' U' L2 U2 r' U' f r' f2 L R2 D r F U F2 R2 D' B f2 L2 f' L' F2 f2 r2 
20. 1:04.38 L' F' r u' U2 f' u F2 B2 R2 D f2 R B f2 r2 U2 r U2 B F r U r B u B2 R f2 F2 r2 u' D2 L' f2 F' u' U2 L2 U' 
21. 58.69 u2 L' r' D u' f U R r' U' L' r2 F2 B f2 R' L2 f2 r2 U f L2 D' B R F f' r2 f' D2 r R2 f' F' B2 U R2 D F' R 
22. 1:00.43 D' R' r B' D' F2 r B' U R' u2 f D2 R f R' D2 F' R B u r D' R2 B2 U' R F u2 U D f u2 F' D' F' L B2 D' L2 
23. 53.95 B2 f U' u2 B' U' r U' L2 R u2 D' R u2 L2 D' R u f' D L2 f L' f' L' R D F2 L f' D' U' f' B D L B D2 r R 
24. 1:02.05 R' B R2 r' L2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' f' r R' D' B2 R' f2 R F r2 u' D2 B2 L f' R L2 D r2 F U2 f' R' F' U' R U2 u F2 R2 
25. 1:02.10 U' f' r' D' R2 L U D u2 B2 u U' B2 R' F' f2 u' D' B2 L' U2 R2 u L D' U' R2 F' u' R' U' r' F' D2 R' u U2 R' r2 F2 
26. (1:10.69) L' r2 U L2 R2 B f2 U R F r2 B2 u' B' R u2 F' U2 u2 B r' R' F2 f2 R' L2 F' r' L2 D' B u' U D2 F2 f' D2 r2 u' r2 
27. 53.76 D2 F' r2 f' F2 B R' U2 L B2 u L' r f' D' B2 F' D2 R2 D' r' D2 u' R D2 L D2 u R U2 D2 u' r2 B' F2 R' U2 R U2 r2 
28. 1:02.58 u U2 D2 R2 B' u2 B' u F2 f' R D u' U' f U B' R' U r2 f' B' D2 u' R r L' B2 u D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 u' r2 D2 R f r' 
29. (47.15) L2 F U' F2 L2 F B2 L' R F2 u r' U' R' u f2 u' D2 r2 R B r' R2 F2 u r' U2 R2 L U2 B F2 D2 R' u2 f' U2 f2 u U 
30. 1:00.19 F2 R B' D' F2 r L' D' f' L2 B2 u2 L u' f L2 R F u2 R U2 D' f2 U' D' r2 B U' r2 D' L' F R' u' U r' f B2 D f2 
31. 54.66 r' f' D R' B R' f2 D B' F2 D2 r2 f2 U' D2 f' L' u' L2 f' U' D r L2 F' U f D2 u2 r2 F L' f' R f' U B L D F 
32. 1:02.64 F' B2 L' r' u' F U2 f' U' r2 R D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' u' F D r' f' B' U2 r f' L2 F' L' B' L U2 R2 r2 u2 D' R' L u2 r 
33. (50.09) r F' D' u L2 f2 F B' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 u' L' f' F' L2 u2 B' F2 u' D2 f L R2 f' U u R f D' R' U B2 F D L2 U f' 
34. 59.74 R B' D2 f2 D f2 R f L' R' u2 r' B2 R U L F' r2 B2 U L D' F D2 B u' r f r' B L' f U2 R F2 f' B' U' f2 u' 
35. 1:00.80 r R' D' r2 u2 F2 R2 r2 u2 D r2 U2 D r2 f' F2 R2 D B2 R2 f F2 u' r2 U D2 F' u2 r2 f r' D R' F2 U B' r D' r2 L2 
36. 1:00.03 B' D' F u U2 f' B' F' r u' B f' r' L' f2 L' f2 D2 f' U u' R F D2 U r F2 B f' L' F R2 D r L u R f2 u2 F2 
37. 1:02.19 L' u F2 U u2 r2 D B D' r' f R' r u' R2 U2 R B' r R2 L2 B2 D' u2 R' U u2 R' r' u' U B R B' f2 F U2 f' D f 
38. 54.29 R u' D U' L2 R2 f2 u L' B' D L2 U' D f D' f U2 r2 F L B D2 L D L2 R U2 R' L u L' B2 D2 F2 L' R' F' L2 r' 
39. 53.35 B2 R' u' L r2 u2 B L D2 B2 r2 L2 u' f U F2 R' L2 r2 D' L D' F B2 r f' F D B R2 L F' L2 u F2 u' D2 R' D2 R' 
40. 1:02.32 L' D2 r2 R2 u2 r2 B' r2 U D f D L R2 D' F' u' R2 F' R' D' r' u' r2 u2 U f F' r' L2 f L2 D f2 D' F2 U' R2 r D2 
41. 59.47 F' U' F L r2 f B2 D U' L' D' f U' D2 R F2 U' R B2 u2 U F' D2 F' f2 u' f L' u B2 f R' r2 U L2 f2 D' U2 B2 r2 
42. 1:02.87 F B' r2 u' L r u' B L2 f2 U2 D2 L B2 F U2 R2 f2 R D2 L' r D2 L R F U L2 B U r L R f' F' B D U f' r 
43. 1:03.39 r2 R2 f2 D2 U' u2 f' r L2 B' F' D F2 r u U2 r D2 B' L2 U F B2 f2 U' L U' F R' f2 r2 F2 U2 B' F u B' D' L2 F' 
44. 55.36 U' u' D2 B r D U2 u' L2 R r F U f' R2 r2 F' B2 f2 u R B' F' f u' R U' B r' R2 F2 D2 U L' u' L2 B2 u2 R' F 
45. 55.70 f' R2 B2 D L' u D' L2 R2 f R2 L' f2 r f2 u F' r L U2 f2 L2 u2 r' L' f D U' f2 r D' f' u' U L' F B2 r' f D' 
46. 1:08.77 F2 R2 B' U' B' R' B2 u f' r R' B' U f r2 F' D' f' u2 f2 F2 r D u r' F' B' f u2 L' B U2 D2 B2 D u' F U' r U 
47. 1:00.99 D2 U' L' r F r f L r F2 r' B f D r L' U' f' U u2 B2 D' U2 L2 r B2 R F f' R u D2 B' F2 u2 F' U u r2 R 
48. 54.34 u L r u2 U D F2 U2 r L' B2 L B u r2 U' F' L U2 L' D' B' r2 D f' u2 r F2 B2 R' B' L' F' U2 B2 D R2 f' u' R2 
49. 53.36 D F f D2 R' r2 F r u2 D2 f' U' u R' U' B f2 D r D2 U2 F R2 U2 R U' D2 F R f' B' L' r' f2 B u2 U' F2 B L 
50. 56.26 U L' D U F U L U' u2 f2 B' U' D B2 u2 f' B' F2 r F2 D' r' B2 U u D' r f L R' D f2 B2 D f2 u' r2 R2 f' F2 
51. 1:06.23 U2 L2 F' r B D R u' B R2 u' r' u' U2 B2 R D F' D L R' U D' r2 D2 U2 F2 D' f2 B2 u f2 D' f2 B U R L f2 r' 
52. 57.87 R2 r' F' u2 R' u2 f L2 F' r D B' f' U' u2 L2 r2 F u2 F2 R' f2 U' f' D' F r' L' B2 r2 f R2 f U' D2 f R2 F2 u' r2 
53. 59.66 r' B F2 r R' B' U2 F' f2 R2 B u R f2 F u2 f' F L2 f r F' f r U2 R' f2 L' F2 B' L' r' R' B f L' B2 D2 f2 L 
54. (1:12.98) D L' U R2 L F' U F u2 R2 f' U f' F2 R r f' u' R D2 U u' R' f' L' F' B U2 D2 B2 u R f' D2 u2 R' D U' f' F 
55. 1:00.19 L2 R r B D' r2 F' f2 r f L F r F2 R' B2 L F' f2 L U2 L' B' r R' B f' D F' R' B2 f r' u R' u R U2 R f' 
56. 55.14 R' r2 L2 u2 r2 B2 f L B u' r' F2 R r' f2 L D L R D2 L' D' f B2 U' D B' u L2 D r2 R F' U2 L F f2 B r' F' 
57. 59.60 D2 u F' f2 U R u2 r U u D2 r2 f2 F r2 D f' u' f' D' r2 F2 B2 L2 r U D2 L2 B f' U' r' B' D f L2 D R u' D' 
58. 1:01.42 f2 R2 F2 L2 r2 U2 R' r' u' R2 U' u' F' r' U F2 U u' D' r2 f U2 B2 U r' D' f2 U' r' u2 R u2 L F L' u U2 F' R' f 
59. 1:01.99 F f2 r' D' U' B u2 F' D' R' r F' r2 f F B r' D' L u2 D2 U2 r' L2 B F' L2 U r2 R2 D2 R2 f2 u2 R2 L' r2 B r B2 
60. (50.46) B' r R U D' L' r u' D' r U' f' U L' D2 f2 D' L' F' f B R' u R' F U2 R2 f F2 U2 F' r R' D' u f R u2 F2 f 
61. 1:05.55 R f2 U R' B L' f2 R' D' B2 U2 L2 U L' B' r B2 R D U u2 R' F2 r f B2 D' F2 D2 F2 D R' r2 B2 f' L2 R2 r2 f' D2 
62. 58.47 F2 r' F' R' D2 u' R' L2 r2 U F B' r2 L' f2 r' u R' u2 U' r2 F B L2 B L R2 D2 u2 B f F' D2 B2 U' f R' U2 B R' 
63. 55.18 u2 r' f' R U' B' f U2 L U' F r' R u' r2 f2 R2 u2 L2 R2 B r2 u B' U D2 L2 u B' L r' U' F' U D2 u r' U2 f' R' 
64. 59.46 U F' f' R U' L D2 R2 u' F B' L' U u' B' f2 D B L f2 u' f2 U r2 D' u' U F u2 U' B2 f r' f' F B2 D f2 B2 u2 
65. 55.83 u f2 D u' L' u L2 B2 r D2 r2 f r2 D R r' L U2 F L2 U' r D' u F' B L' B2 f2 D' B f L r' U f2 R2 L' D' u2 
66. 1:01.65 r' f r f' r' L2 D2 R' D' r' B R2 u U R u' B' u f2 R2 r2 B' f2 U2 L D r' U' r' u' B r2 L' R' U2 F U D R' F' 
67. 1:04.06 D2 r2 U2 r2 U B' f' r R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 f r' f' B' R f' B R f' U2 F' u' B U2 B f R F2 D' r U2 f2 u' U' L r' 
68. 1:06.79 L' f B' D2 B2 F L U' D' R2 u' B2 r' F f2 R2 f2 u L' F' B' r2 R2 F' D' r2 R' B' U u2 L' R' B2 f' L2 R' r' F2 u' U 
69. 56.85 D' R2 f D' F' R' F R' D2 F' D' R2 B r B r B R2 u' D' R' B' D2 r U' r' D2 r U2 F2 R' D2 F R' D L' U f F2 U 
70. 55.89 D U u' F' f' U F' U' F2 B f' D F' r2 L F2 r2 f B u F B2 f2 r' L2 U' f2 B2 R' u2 U2 F U2 u F' D U u' R L 
71. 1:05.18 B L2 r2 F' B2 r' u2 f2 B F2 u2 L2 D U' F' L2 F r' R' B2 L' U2 r2 u2 R2 U' F' r' u f' B2 U' L U' D u2 B2 u2 r F' 
72. 1:06.67 F f2 U D2 F' L' r2 B' r' F' L2 B U R2 U r D U' f R' U B' u' f' D F L' u R' f' L U2 R2 u' f2 F D2 u2 r2 F2 
73. 59.60 f R B L2 B D r F f2 U' u2 D R' F' L2 r U r2 F2 B u2 R r' D L2 U R2 F2 u2 r' U' r U' f u' r' D U r2 u' 
74. (1:14.71) U' u r' u f2 B2 D' F r L2 u U2 D' B2 L' R' U' B2 L' R' F' R2 u f r2 U' r' B' U2 B2 f2 L U' B2 r2 f2 L r' D U2 
75. (46.21) L2 f2 D' R2 u' D B2 U' B' u' f r' F' D' F2 B' r' u' B' F r B2 r B2 r' B2 U2 D2 R U' u' B2 f2 D' R2 f B' U D' r' 
76. 1:09.01 f u F2 B R U' L2 f' r2 L2 R2 f' F' U f r' f2 R' L B2 R2 r' F2 D u2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 F R' F' B f u D' f' 
77. 52.45 B' D' L2 r f' R2 B' u F' U2 L2 D2 B u2 R' B u L' R2 D2 r2 D F f B' D U' f' u U2 L D' f u' f' L' B' R B' u 
78. 59.03 B r f' U2 F' B R L F' r2 U u' f U2 R2 B2 u R2 f' D2 u2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 f' R B2 R2 B' F2 U F2 R' r' D' R' D f 
79. (52.00) B u2 R2 u2 B' F2 U' f' R2 f R2 f' B2 D2 L F2 R2 r2 u2 D' f u B2 D2 F2 f' u' f2 u' F D u' B D2 R u r' L D' F 
80. 1:02.88 F2 D' U' F2 u' L2 U R F u2 r u' r' L2 D2 B F' D' B2 U L2 F R2 f' U' r2 f r2 U f2 R2 B2 D U' L2 D' r2 R D2 f' 
81. 58.74 f' r' F f2 B' L D2 F' u F2 R B2 U2 D2 B2 D' f' r B R2 r2 f U2 f2 U2 u2 F2 B2 D2 u2 r R2 F2 r2 D U R B F2 r 
82. 1:05.76 F' U F D2 r u2 R' r f' u2 B' r2 B R2 D2 U2 r B' U L' u F2 r B2 f2 R' L' r' B D2 L' F r' B2 U2 L' f B r u2 
83. 53.11 R2 L f' F B L D2 r2 L2 U L' R B L' B2 r' U2 r f F2 R B2 F' L' f' r D U2 B' U' R2 F' U2 f2 B2 r' D L2 r2 U' 
84. 54.27 f' B R u2 f' R' F2 B' r2 R' D' R B2 U R' D' u2 B' R' D' U2 B2 F L U F' f B' L' D2 u' U2 r U2 F D U2 f2 r2 F 
85. 1:03.71 D2 u r2 u' R' u' R D2 u2 L2 D2 f r2 B U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 r u r' L F U2 L2 R' B2 U R' r' f2 F2 B r2 L2 F u2 
86. 1:00.67 r2 f U2 r F' B' R' f D2 F2 R2 r U u D B' F r2 F' L2 B2 L' F' L2 D u2 f' r2 R L2 f' D' F2 f2 L' r2 D2 u2 r F 
87. (DNF(51.06)) B2 f L U r2 U' L D' u L' B2 r' D' R2 B2 U' F' f' B U r' B2 f2 U2 u' f U2 F' U F f' B2 L2 U2 F' L' U2 R2 f' L' 
88. 1:00.37 R u F2 R2 L2 F R' r' u F R' U L B' u' U r' F' D B' L D2 f' L2 f2 u' F2 f u2 D2 R2 L D' U2 R' D r2 U R' U2 
89. 59.74 F2 D2 B2 F f' r L F2 f B U f F L2 r2 B u' r B' r2 R' u R B L2 f' R F2 B f2 U F R' u' L F2 U' B U B2 
90. 1:02.80 R2 r2 D' U' f2 L U B' F u' B2 f L u f2 L D R u2 B2 F R' D2 R' u' D2 F r2 F B U' L B2 F2 r D' u2 U2 f2 r 
91. 52.30 f D2 f D2 L' D2 R u' B u' U' L2 B2 f u r D2 f' r' U2 r' U2 f B2 R r2 D' R2 U f2 B2 R D2 r' D2 U r F R L2 
92. 1:08.66 L' F B U' D2 L2 u' U2 L' f' u2 f2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 f r U2 F' B2 r2 R' U r u2 F2 D' R2 u r2 f' U2 L' R u2 R2 
93. 59.09 f' L2 B F u' R2 L F' D' F2 D' R u2 F' B' R2 F U' B' f' F' u2 F2 R U' B2 R' D2 B2 F f' r' R2 U2 L' F' B' u2 D L2 
94. 59.17 u' F u F' L' u f' R2 L2 r' f' B' L r F' u R' L D R2 D' L2 u B R' u B D F L' f' L2 B' U' u f2 F' u' B D2 
95. 57.22 u2 R' r2 u' D' F2 u B L' B R B' F' U2 F' L' F R L2 U R r D2 f D2 U' R2 B D' U' R' r' u2 B' u D2 F L F D2 
96. 53.86 u' U' f F' U' r2 L R2 F L2 u' B' f U2 R2 D' u2 L2 R' u2 F U' r2 R2 L' F2 D' r2 B2 D2 R2 f' L' F2 U' F2 r' u R f 
97. 1:01.49 L' D2 B' L2 B2 r F' L2 u' B' R' L2 r' U2 r2 u2 R L' F' u' f R r D f r f r R' f u' B' u' R' F' L' B f' F' L' 
98. 58.46 R2 B2 L' u' f' R B F u' L' F2 f' R' B' u B2 L2 U' R' B L' U' r2 U F2 L' D' r' F2 B L' B u2 R u R2 u B r R 
99. 1:01.27 D' r2 B2 D2 R2 r' L2 U' f' L' f U' B' D B2 f L F r2 R2 B f L r' u2 f B U2 R2 D' u2 U2 F2 r' B L2 r' u r U' 
100. 1:01.81 r' L2 f' F D2 L2 U2 r u2 f D' f L R' B' F2 r2 D' R' r F' r L f2 r2 D' L U2 R' L2 r2 D2 F' r' U L' f2 R f2 F'


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Jul 24, 2017)

56.96 first sub-1:00 4x4 single with my wuque. Also getting close to a sub 1:10 average on 4x4.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got my first sub-10 single with Roux, although admittedly it ended up being a really easy solve because of how inefficiently I solved the second block.

9.52 L2 U R2 D2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B' U L R2 D2 R2 D L' U' 

y' x' // inspection
U2 B2 U' F' U F' // FB
r M U M' U' r U r' U2 R' U' r U r' M U2 M' U2 R' U R // SB
U F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U M U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE

45 STM / 9.52s ≈ 4.73 stps

Super happy to get this only a month after switching.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got to destroy my ao500 (was 12.75) as well as many other PBs tonight!

Best: 6.43
mo3: 7.92
ao5: 8.10 PB
ao12: 8.65 PB
ao50: 9.37 PB
ao100 9.60 PB
ao500: 10.07 PB


Spoiler: Distributions



6+: 8
7+: 35
8+: 84
9+: 107
10+: 127
11+: 87
12+: 33
13+: 12
14+: 4
15+: 1
16+: 0
17+: 0
18+: 0
19+: 1


Wish I could always be this zoned in.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 25, 2017)

First sub 20 on 3x3 
19.16s


----------



## porkynator (Jul 25, 2017)

PB single!
6.14 B2 R B2 L2 B2 R F2 L' D' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U F2 L'

x2
F' L' F U' B2
U' R U R2 U' R2
U' R U' R' U' L'
U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
L' U2 L U L' U L


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 26, 2017)

2:54.91, 1st success with 3-style corners


----------



## Ianwubby (Jul 26, 2017)

Of _course_ I get a personal best on a terrible solve because of a LL skip.

B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L B' F L D L' B' R2 B //scramble

z2 y' //inspection
L2 F y F U' R' F y D R' D //cross
U' y L' U L //F2L-1
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R //F2L-2
y' U2 R' U' R //F2L-3
U y' R U' R' U' y L' U' L //F2L-4 + LL skip
U2 //AUF

38 HTM / 9.18 seconds = 4.14 TPS _ugh_


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 26, 2017)

17s on 3x3


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 26, 2017)

Make that 16.34


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ianwubby said:


> Of _course_ I get a personal best on a terrible solve because of a LL skip.
> 
> B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L B' F L D L' B' R2 B //scramble
> 
> ...


I know the feeling. I got a low 10 (10.3x if I remember correctly) on a 31 move solve with a ll skip. Sucks to have bad lookahead on a nice solve


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow! My most consistent 3x3 average for sure!
7.89 Single (3rd best), 11.26 Ao5, 11.40 Ao12, 12.28 Ao50, and 12.51 Ao100!
Really solid and consistent! Also, I keep getting Sub-10's! I got three this average...



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 7.89 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 D' F L2 U' L2 R2 F' R U' L' 
*Average of 5:* 11.26
1. (10.69) U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 R D U B' U' F2 U L2 R 
2. (15.91) B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L' D R' B R2 U' R' B F' R2 
3. 10.91 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B' R' B' U B2 D2 B R' U' L2 
4. 11.33 U L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R' U' B2 D2 B2 F' U F2 R' D' 
5. 11.54 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L' U F2 R D U F L R2 F' U' 
*Average of 12:* 11.40
1. 11.19 U2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F' U L' R U' F2 D U2 
2. 11.22 U R2 F B' U' R F' B2 L B U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' 
3. 12.08 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 F' R2 D L' D2 U B F' U B2 F' L' 
4. 9.79 B D R' U L2 B' U' R' U D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F2 
5. 12.08 D2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 B2 L U B U2 B' D B' U B2 R 
6. 11.89 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' B L' U F2 U2 B' R2 D' U' 
7. 10.11 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 F L' R' B' U2 R2 D L R2 
8. (12.85) R L D2 L2 D L' F2 L2 D B D2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 
9. (7.89) U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 D' F L2 U' L2 R2 F' R U' L' 
10. 12.48 R2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D B' R D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D R2 D R2 D2 
11. 12.02 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F L D2 L' R' D2 U B R' F2 R 
12. 11.09 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' R' D' R' U' L2 B' F R' 
*Average of 50:* 12.28
1. 12.26 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R' D2 R F2 U' R U' F' D U' 
2. 13.47 U' R B' L2 U F B' D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 
3. 11.20 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L D' L' F2 D' L' F D' F2 R 
4. 12.19 L2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F R2 B U' L D F D2 F2 D' U B2 R' 
5. 13.15 F2 U D F R' F2 B L2 B' R D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 
6. 11.86 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R B' R U R' U L' F L' 
7. (9.87) F' D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F D U2 R B' D' R U' R B' 
8. 12.35 L U' F' R D' F D B D B2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L 
9. 12.67 F U2 L2 B2 D' F R' U L' F' U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U 
10. 12.08 U L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U' L' U R' U F D' U B' U B R2 
11. 12.59 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U R2 B' U F2 U2 L R2 U R' D' L 
12. 14.03 U' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B' L F D F D' U R D2 R2 
13. 10.95 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' B R U2 F' D R' F2 U R 
14. 13.68 U2 B U2 B2 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 U2 R U' F D' U2 B R U R' F 
15. 14.51 R' B R2 U2 R D2 B R' U' F2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' 
16. 12.50 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 B' R2 D R U2 B2 D L R' 
17. 12.61 F2 D U B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L F' L' R' U' F' D' B' L2 F R 
18. 13.20 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 L' D2 R B' F U' L' R U' B2 R U' F2 
19. 10.69 U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 R D U B' U' F2 U L2 R 
20. (15.91) B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L' D R' B R2 U' R' B F' R2 
21. 10.91 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B' R' B' U B2 D2 B R' U' L2 
22. 11.33 U L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R' U' B2 D2 B2 F' U F2 R' D' 
23. 11.54 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L' U F2 R D U F L R2 F' U' 
24. 11.87 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 R' F L' D2 B' R' D 
25. 12.00 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D' U' L B D F' R2 B U2 R B 
26. (15.28) D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 B U' F' R' B' F' L' R 
27. 12.66 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U R' U F U' L' U' B2 U B' R 
28. 11.62 R2 U' R' F L' F2 U2 L B' R2 U' B2 U B2 U L2 D F2 U2 B2 
29. 11.81 D2 B2 R B2 L B2 D2 L' R' D2 F' L' U2 L' B' L U L U 
30. 11.54 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R' D R' F D2 U2 L' R2 U' F2 
31. 14.27 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B R2 B U2 R U L' B' U 
32. (10.38) D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 B D' R B L F2 L2 U' L2 B2 
33. 13.30 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L B' U' F' R B L U R2 D' 
34. 13.66 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B D2 U L' R' F2 U L D U2 
35. 13.12 L' F' U' L D F2 L' U2 R F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U 
36. 13.68 U L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L' B' R' F2 U2 R2 D' F' L' U' 
37. 11.09 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F' U R' D' L2 F2 R' F' U2 
38. 13.65 R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D L' U' F D2 L' D' F' L2 F2 R' D' 
39. 11.66 U F2 D L2 D' L2 D B2 U L2 U F' U B R' B2 F' R2 D B2 U' 
40. (10.43) R L U2 L F' U' R' F' B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D 
41. 11.52 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 L2 U L U F' D 
42. 11.10 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 D' R' U R2 B2 D2 B' L B' F' U' 
43. (15.58) L2 F' U2 L U' R F' L F2 B L' U2 R2 U D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 
44. 12.58 F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L U R' B F D L R F U 
45. 11.54 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 D B' L2 D R F' U' L' U2 B' D' 
46. 12.21 B2 R2 L U2 R F' B' D' F R D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U F2 
47. 12.66 F R2 D2 R' F2 L D B' U L F2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 D2 
48. 10.88 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L' F' U' L' F U R2 D F2 D' 
49. 11.07 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' R' D' B D2 U' L' R D B' 
50. 10.96 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F' U R F' U2 F L B' D' L
*Average of 100:* 12.51
1. 11.19 U2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F' U L' R U' F2 D U2 
2. 11.22 U R2 F B' U' R F' B2 L B U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' 
3. 12.08 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 F' R2 D L' D2 U B F' U B2 F' L' 
4. (9.79) B D R' U L2 B' U' R' U D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F2 
5. 12.08 D2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 B2 L U B U2 B' D B' U B2 R 
6. 11.89 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' B L' U F2 U2 B' R2 D' U' 
7. (10.11) L2 F D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 F L' R' B' U2 R2 D L R2 
8. 12.85 R L D2 L2 D L' F2 L2 D B D2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 
9. (7.89) U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 D' F L2 U' L2 R2 F' R U' L' 
10. 12.48 R2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D B' R D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D R2 D R2 D2 
11. 12.02 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F L D2 L' R' D2 U B R' F2 R 
12. 11.09 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' R' D' R' U' L2 B' F R' 
13. 14.21 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 U B2 U' F2 L' U2 F2 R' B U' L F' R2 
14. 12.93 B D' L D2 F B2 U' L B' L B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 
15. 11.06 U2 R' F2 L2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F' L2 U' F' R D2 R2 F U2 
16. 12.96 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U2 B' U2 L F' L2 U F2 D2 B' U2 
17. 14.13 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F U F R' F' R' B2 U' B U 
18. 13.59 F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L' F' L' D R2 F' D R' U R2 
19. 14.99 B2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B R B F U' L' D F2 D' R' F2 
20. (10.29) R' L' D' B U2 L U' R' B R U F2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 
21. 12.64 R2 U L2 D R2 B' D2 B R' U F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 D 
22. 12.69 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U F R' D B F' U2 R2 U' R D' 
23. 11.67 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 U' L F L F R B' L R' F2 
24. 11.89 D2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L D2 L2 B' L B2 F D' R2 D U2 L F2 
25. 11.63 U2 F B' R2 D' L2 F U' L' D' R F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 
26. 13.41 U F2 D' U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R' D2 B U' L F2 R' D' L2 
27. 12.48 B F2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 F R2 F L2 U R' D R2 D B U R2 F R2 
28. (16.02) F2 R' F2 R' U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 R U' F L2 B' D U2 L B' F' U 
29. 14.48 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R' D' F R' B2 D U' R' D F 
30. 11.34 L U R2 B2 D2 F2 L F D B' U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 D2 R2 
31. 10.93 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B' D2 R' F2 R2 D' F' R U B' 
32. 11.86 R2 D B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R' F L B' R' F' L' F' R D' U' 
33. 12.26 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 F U2 B2 R2 F' L' D' L' U2 B R2 F' D2 R 
34. (26.38) F2 R B2 U F2 B R' F' D L' F2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 
35. 11.49 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D U' F L U R' D' F' L2 B2 L' R 
36. 13.10 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 B' R' B' D L B F2 D2 R' F 
37. 13.46 B U2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' D F' R' D' U' F' D' F' 
38. 13.81 F2 L2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' F D' R2 B F D' U2 L2 R' 
39. 12.48 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 R' U F' D2 L R' B R D' L 
40. 12.31 F L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 B' U' R' D' F2 L' U2 R F R U 
41. 14.53 B2 R U2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 B U F U L' F2 L2 B' U2 
42. 15.25 F R' B' L B2 D' F R' L U B U2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 
43. 14.90 U D2 F2 U2 D' F' B2 D L D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 U D2 F2 L2 U' 
44. 13.14 B' D' B2 R L2 U F' B D' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R U2 L' 
45. 14.72 F B L2 D' R' L2 D2 F U2 R' B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 
46. 11.86 F2 L F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 U' L B' D L F' D' L' F' L' 
47. 14.74 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B' L2 D' B' U' F' U2 L U2 B' 
48. 14.10 L2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D U F D2 U R D' B 
49. 13.09 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F2 D' R F' U' B L2 F2 
50. 12.26 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R' D2 R F2 U' R U' F' D U' 
51. 13.47 U' R B' L2 U F B' D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 
52. 11.20 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L D' L' F2 D' L' F D' F2 R 
53. 12.19 L2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F R2 B U' L D F D2 F2 D' U B2 R' 
54. 13.15 F2 U D F R' F2 B L2 B' R D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 
55. 11.86 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R B' R U R' U L' F L' 
56. (9.87) F' D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F D U2 R B' D' R U' R B' 
57. 12.35 L U' F' R D' F D B D B2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L 
58. 12.67 F U2 L2 B2 D' F R' U L' F' U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U 
59. 12.08 U L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U' L' U R' U F D' U B' U B R2 
60. 12.59 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U R2 B' U F2 U2 L R2 U R' D' L 
61. 14.03 U' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B' L F D F D' U R D2 R2 
62. 10.95 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' B R U2 F' D R' F2 U R 
63. 13.68 U2 B U2 B2 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 U2 R U' F D' U2 B R U R' F 
64. 14.51 R' B R2 U2 R D2 B R' U' F2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' 
65. 12.50 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 B' R2 D R U2 B2 D L R' 
66. 12.61 F2 D U B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L F' L' R' U' F' D' B' L2 F R 
67. 13.20 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 L' D2 R B' F U' L' R U' B2 R U' F2 
68. 10.69 U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 R D U B' U' F2 U L2 R 
69. (15.91) B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L' D R' B R2 U' R' B F' R2 
70. 10.91 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B' R' B' U B2 D2 B R' U' L2 
71. 11.33 U L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R' U' B2 D2 B2 F' U F2 R' D' 
72. 11.54 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L' U F2 R D U F L R2 F' U' 
73. 11.87 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 R' F L' D2 B' R' D 
74. 12.00 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D' U' L B D F' R2 B U2 R B 
75. (15.28) D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 B U' F' R' B' F' L' R 
76. 12.66 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U R' U F U' L' U' B2 U B' R 
77. 11.62 R2 U' R' F L' F2 U2 L B' R2 U' B2 U B2 U L2 D F2 U2 B2 
78. 11.81 D2 B2 R B2 L B2 D2 L' R' D2 F' L' U2 L' B' L U L U 
79. 11.54 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R' D R' F D2 U2 L' R2 U' F2 
80. 14.27 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B R2 B U2 R U L' B' U 
81. 10.38 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 B D' R B L F2 L2 U' L2 B2 
82. 13.30 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L B' U' F' R B L U R2 D' 
83. 13.66 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B D2 U L' R' F2 U L D U2 
84. 13.12 L' F' U' L D F2 L' U2 R F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U 
85. 13.68 U L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L' B' R' F2 U2 R2 D' F' L' U' 
86. 11.09 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F' U R' D' L2 F2 R' F' U2 
87. 13.65 R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D L' U' F D2 L' D' F' L2 F2 R' D' 
88. 11.66 U F2 D L2 D' L2 D B2 U L2 U F' U B R' B2 F' R2 D B2 U' 
89. 10.43 R L U2 L F' U' R' F' B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D 
90. 11.52 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B2 L2 U L U F' D 
91. 11.10 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 D' R' U R2 B2 D2 B' L B' F' U' 
92. (15.58) L2 F' U2 L U' R F' L F2 B L' U2 R2 U D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 
93. 12.58 F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L U R' B F D L R F U 
94. 11.54 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 D B' L2 D R F' U' L' U2 B' D' 
95. 12.21 B2 R2 L U2 R F' B' D' F R D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U F2 
96. 12.66 F R2 D2 R' F2 L D B' U L F2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 D2 
97. 10.88 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L' F' U' L' F U R2 D F2 D' 
98. 11.07 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' R' D' B D2 U' L' R D B' 
99. 10.96 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F' U R F' U2 F L B' D' L 
100. 13.71 R U2 D R2 U2 F2 L D' F U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 26, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> 27.31 sq1 avg of 12.
> 
> Idk why I am practicing AFTER a competition...


After nationals last year, I dropped 15 seconds off my 5x5 average within a few weeks after. (1:50 to 1:35)


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2017)

all fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-26
avg of 5: 8.32

Time List:
1. (9.59) U2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F R2 F' L2 U' B2 D2 U L F' D B F' U 
2. 8.70 D2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L F2 R' D2 B' L2 B' D' R U2 B L U' F 
3. 7.69 U' F' L2 D L U2 D B2 L2 F' L U2 R2 B2 L B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L' 
4. 8.56 U' F2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 B' U2 F' L2 U' R' U2 R2 F R' B' U' 
5. (7.01) L' B2 L2 B' D2 B2 F L2 B D U' F L' D R D2 R' U'


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 26, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-26
avg of 12: 1:15.37


Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 1:19.16 Bw' Lw' Dw L' Rw2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 Uw' Lw2 R U Fw' Lw2 Rw2 L Fw Uw R D' U Uw2 Lw' R L2 Bw2 F2 D B' L Dw2 Rw Dw2 D Bw2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Uw L' Dw Bw' L2 D U2 Uw Lw' R2 U Dw Uw2 R Bw Fw Lw U' L' R' 
2. 1:10.09 L2 Rw D B2 Fw U2 B L R U B2 Fw' Dw' U2 Uw' B L Fw Dw2 Rw2 U F L F' L' R B' Uw2 U2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Fw F' B D2 Uw R Lw Bw F Uw Bw B F2 Lw' D L2 R Uw2 F U' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw 
3. 1:17.54 Lw2 U L U R2 Bw' R Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 Rw Bw F2 L' B Uw' Fw' B2 Rw Bw Dw' Bw Dw' Rw Bw2 R2 D2 Dw Lw' B Fw2 Rw' Bw' B D' U F' Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 L2 R2 Uw B2 F D' L Dw' Lw2 Fw2 L B Bw L2 Rw Lw2 
4. 1:17.66 Rw Dw U D2 L' Fw' R D2 Bw2 Dw' D' U Fw' F U2 Rw2 Bw Dw' D U2 B' Lw Uw R2 Uw' Lw2 Dw Lw' Dw Uw' D' R2 Uw' R Fw Rw' D' Dw Uw F' U2 D L2 R2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw' D' B2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 R' B2 D2 Bw' 
5. 1:11.33 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' L F' Fw2 Uw' F2 R B2 Rw' B' D Lw B Uw2 L Dw Fw2 R2 Fw' U' Dw Fw2 Rw D' F' D' Rw R U Bw' Rw Uw F' U2 L' Rw Fw2 Lw' B Lw2 F' R Uw2 R2 U' D2 Rw' D Fw2 F' R2 Rw' F' Rw R' F' 
6. 1:09.53 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 R B D' B' Bw2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' Dw' B2 L2 F B' Bw' U2 Bw D F' Dw F2 Fw Lw2 Dw L R2 Uw Fw Uw Bw R' U Lw Rw' Dw' Rw2 Bw' B Rw' Lw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 U2 Dw Lw2 Rw' L2 Fw' Dw2 F' Lw2 D' 
7. 1:13.37 Bw' L Uw' F' Bw' D2 Rw2 R2 Bw' U2 B F2 L B U2 F2 Fw2 B2 Lw Dw L F2 Bw Uw2 Dw' Bw' Lw' Dw F' B' Rw' Lw' Dw B2 U2 R Lw' U L2 F2 L Fw Lw' U' D2 Uw' R' D' Uw' B' Fw2 U Lw2 B' Lw2 Fw' D U2 Rw' D' 
8. 1:21.78 Fw' U Uw D R2 U2 R' Lw' Dw' R' U Rw' D' B2 Fw L Lw2 B' L Rw2 U2 Lw2 D' Fw B' Bw Lw' Bw2 R B2 L2 R Rw2 Fw2 U D2 Fw R2 F2 Rw' Lw F' Lw2 Fw2 D2 Rw Lw' R U2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 Bw U' Uw' Bw2 B L2 
9. (1:23.68) Bw' F2 Dw' B2 Lw2 Fw Rw2 Uw Rw F' Uw2 U' Fw' Lw2 D' B2 R' Lw2 U' L F' Dw2 F2 Fw2 L B' D' B' Lw Fw' Bw Rw R' Bw2 D' U' Fw Rw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw F' U Dw2 Rw B Lw Fw' Rw Uw' Rw' B' F2 Bw Lw' U2 Bw' Rw B' 
10. (1:05.84) Bw L' F2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 F B2 L Uw2 Bw' R2 F' R2 Bw U' Rw' Bw' D R' Fw Bw' U2 Rw' U2 Fw' D2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L2 U2 Lw F2 Uw2 Fw' F2 R Fw R' Uw2 Fw' R F2 Fw2 L' Dw' Lw U' Bw B R Uw2 D' Fw2 D2 Uw Bw2 
11. 1:18.28 D2 U R' Bw2 R' Dw Fw R L' Bw2 U F2 U D L Dw' Lw2 Rw U' Rw2 Bw2 U' Lw R' U' Uw' Fw2 R2 U' Lw' Bw Lw' L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Dw' F2 Dw2 L2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Dw' R D Bw2 B2 F2 D Lw2 B2 Dw' B' Fw Uw2 L 
12. 1:14.91 Uw U2 Rw2 Bw L Fw' D L' Dw2 Lw' R2 Dw' Fw Lw' B2 U Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw Fw F2 D2 L' Uw Lw2 Bw2 Rw' R2 F' Rw' F2 B' Uw' Lw' R' Fw2 Uw Fw L' D Dw2 Lw' Uw' Lw' Rw2 L Bw F2 D' Bw Rw2 F Lw Bw Lw2 Rw' F2 Dw' Rw



nice!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 26, 2017)

8:52.881 One man Guildford Challenge, finally sub 9


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 26, 2017)

Got my first 5!!! And it's a good one.
1. 5.54 U2 F R2 D2 L' D' F2 D F D U2 R2 D2 F2 B R2 L2 B D2 F'

z2 y 
L' R2 F D' R' D'
U L' U L U R U R'
y2 U R' U' R
U' L' U L R U R'
U L' U2 L U' L' U L

LL Skip, good that I did that y2 . 
33 Moves, one Double Move, fits my turning style quite well. 
~6 TPS. 

Also got all new 5x5 and 4x4 pbs because I got a magnetic 5 and 4. But they are changing a lot and I will save you the spam


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 27, 2017)

Fullstep 5.26


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 27, 2017)

New avg 5 pb. Finally sub-19!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-26
avg of 5: 18.99

Time List:
1. 18.10 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U L' D F2 L' D' U2 L B L'
2. (29.64) F' U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U B2 F D' R D2 U' R' B2 D
3. 18.45 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' F D L2 R' F U B' R' F'
4. (17.20) R B2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' U F D' B' L' F' L' F'
5. 20.39 F2 L' R' B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' B2 U2 F L' D' R' B U' R' U2 B2 R2

Man I really botched that second solve lol

Bonus new avg12 pb

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-26
avg of 12: 20.36

Time List:
1. 19.70 D2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 R' U R D2 B' F R U2 L' B' 
2. 20.92 R U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' F L' U2 F' L D2 B2 D R' 
3. 20.13 F2 B U D' F' L' D' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R' 
4. 20.02 B' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 D' R2 F' U L U B' U R2 
5. 25.15 F' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 B' R2 U' R' F' L' D B2 
6. 18.10 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U L' D F2 L' D' U2 L B L' 
7. (29.64) F' U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U B2 F D' R D2 U' R' B2 D 
8. 18.45 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' F D L2 R' F U B' R' F' 
9. (17.20) R B2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' U F D' B' L' F' L' F' 
10. 20.39 F2 L' R' B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' B2 U2 F L' D' R' B U' R' U2 B2 R2 
11. 21.69 U D R F2 L2 D' L U F B' D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' 
12. 19.01 B L2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R B2 D2 U' L B2 F D F' U B U'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 27, 2017)

6.18 3x3 single! Pretty sure it's my 2nd or 3rd best ever.

z2 L F' R D' U' R U' R' L U' L' U' R U R' U y' R' U' R U' R U' R' y R' U' R U L' U2 L U2' L' U L U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 27, 2017)

arquillian said:


> 1:49.67 6x6 single! First sub 2
> Solve right before it was 2:03.63, which just missed then PB single (2:03.45), ended up beating it on the very next solve
> 2:18, 2:03, 1:49 = PB 2:03 mean too
> Stickerless Weishi


10/10 PB jump


----------



## porkynator (Jul 27, 2017)

Unexpected PB

5.51 B' R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D' L' B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 L'

z2
R' B' R U' F D R2 D //EOL + unpredicted block
U2 L2 U' L' U' L' U L U' L' //Left block
U R' U2 R U' R' U R //Finish right block
U2 Lw' U' L U Lw F' L' F U' //LL

Crazy stuff


----------



## Micki (Jul 27, 2017)

porkynator said:


> Unexpected PB
> 
> 5.51 B' R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D' L' B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 L'
> 
> ...


the first R should be R'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 27, 2017)

Micki said:


> the first R should be R'


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## arquillian (Jul 27, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 10/10 PB jump


temporary improvement, sadly. I'm back to 2:25 :/


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 27, 2017)

I got the 6x6 on my birthday and learned it in one day! I've only timed myself once, but it was 18:34.42, bad I know but I've only had it for 2 days!


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 27, 2017)

OH PB's: 18.31 Ao50 and 18.90 Ao100
Finally Sub-19...
Almost got a Sub-18 Ao50 and Mid-18 Ao100, so as good as this is it can be improved



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 12.51 D2 F2 D2 U2 L R B2 R' F2 D' L' U R2 B R' F2 D F L2 
*Average of 5:* 16.32
1. 16.69 D2 F D2 L2 B F2 R2 B' U2 B' U' B L2 B' F' U2 L U' F R2 
2. (15.15) U2 B U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' U' L' F2 D B2 D2 R' F2 D' B2 
3. (17.76) U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B R' F L' F' D R2 B' R2 
4. 16.91 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' B' L R' D2 B2 R' D' F' U' R' B 
5. 15.36 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R' F' U L2 B2 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 
*Average of 12:* 17.32 (0.02 seconds off PB)
1. (20.72) R B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B D' L D' U L F L B' R2 
2. 16.16 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' F' R' B F2 U' B R' B2 D' U' 
3. 17.23 D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 R B' D' R U B L' D2 R2 
4. 18.61 L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F R' B' R2 U B U2 L2 U 
5. 19.36 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 L U F2 R F' L F' L2 B R' 
6. 16.69 D2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R B L2 D2 L R' F2 L D2 U 
7. 18.45 R' F' L' F R B2 U D' B' U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
8. 16.69 D2 F D2 L2 B F2 R2 B' U2 B' U' B L2 B' F' U2 L U' F R2 
9. (15.15) U2 B U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' U' L' F2 D B2 D2 R' F2 D' B2 
10. 17.76 U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B R' F L' F' D R2 B' R2 
11. 16.91 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' B' L R' D2 B2 R' D' F' U' R' B 
12. 15.36 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R' F' U L2 B2 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 
*PB Average of 50:* 18.31
1. 17.70 R2 L U2 B R' F2 R2 L U B U' R2 U D R2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 
2. 19.28 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' D' R' U' R2 U' L2 F' D2 
3. 17.41 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U L' F' D B' D L F' D B2 F' 
4. (13.34) L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D B' F2 L B' F2 D B D' U' R' 
5. 17.86 B2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D B L U F U' B' U2 B R' 
6. 21.39 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' R' D' L F L' D' U' B D' B2 U' 
7. 16.56 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 F U2 B2 L' D' R2 U L' R F2 L' B L2 R2 
8. 21.76 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D' F' L2 D' U' L' B' L2 D' F 
9. 17.06 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' L B2 D U' B' F2 D2 U' L' R2 
10. 20.91 L B2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F L' B' D' L2 B2 D R' D' U 
11. 17.75 R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L D' B' D2 U2 R B D2 L2 F2 
12. 16.95 D2 L2 D2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 B F L B2 D U' F' U' B F2 
13. 17.49 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B U2 B U2 F2 L2 R' B' D' B F2 U2 L' F L' 
14. 19.26 F' R2 D2 B R2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L U2 F U L2 D R' U R2 
15. 20.72 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B D' L D' U L F L B' R2 
16. 16.16 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' F' R' B F2 U' B R' B2 D' U' 
17. 17.23 D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 R B' D' R U B L' D2 R2 
18. 18.61 L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F R' B' R2 U B U2 L2 U 
19. 19.36 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 L U F2 R F' L F' L2 B R' 
20. 16.69 D2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R B L2 D2 L R' F2 L D2 U 
21. 18.45 R' F' L' F R B2 U D' B' U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
22. 16.69 D2 F D2 L2 B F2 R2 B' U2 B' U' B L2 B' F' U2 L U' F R2 
23. (15.15) U2 B U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' U' L' F2 D B2 D2 R' F2 D' B2 
24. 17.76 U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B R' F L' F' D R2 B' R2 
25. 16.91 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' B' L R' D2 B2 R' D' F' U' R' B 
26. 15.36 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R' F' U L2 B2 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 
27. (22.85) D R2 F' U R' L2 U D2 F L F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 D R2 
28. 22.18 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 U' F L2 R2 U L R D2 B U B2 
29. 17.10 L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B2 F' U L' U' F' U B D2 L' 
30. (23.23+) L2 D2 B R2 F U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' R' B' U L' F' U R' 
31. 22.70+ U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B' D U' B2 D R' D' B L R 
32. 17.28 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 
33. 18.15 R D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 B' D B2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L F' 
34. 15.59 F' R2 U' B2 R F' R' U2 B L' U B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 
35. 18.11 U' B U' L2 F2 B' L' U' B' L' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 
36. 16.69 F' D' L2 B U' F R' U' L' D2 F2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D 
37. 17.10 F' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' D B2 U' L' D R2 B2 L F2 R 
38. (12.51) D2 F2 D2 U2 L R B2 R' F2 D' L' U R2 B R' F2 D F L2 
39. 19.60 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' R D U2 L D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 
40. 19.90 U L' F' R' F2 U' F B L' U R' U2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L' D2 L' 
41. 15.41 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 R2 F L' U2 L' D B R F2 U L2 F' 
42. 21.03 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 L D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 L B' L 
43. 20.58 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U R' F2 U2 F' D' B' U F2 U2 L 
44. 18.48 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 F' D' L D B R2 D2 U B' L2 
45. 19.87 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U F D2 U B L F R' U2 R2 F 
46. 18.30 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 R B D L2 U B2 L' U F2 U' 
47. 18.62 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F R' B2 R' U F D L' F2 
48. 17.31 L2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F' L2 R D' B F2 D2 R2 F2 
49. (23.86+) L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U' B U F' D2 B' D 
50. 16.29 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D B' U B2 D F2 U L D B'
*PB Average of 100:* 18.90
1. 17.70 R2 L U2 B R' F2 R2 L U B U' R2 U D R2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 
2. 19.28 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' D' R' U' R2 U' L2 F' D2 
3. 17.41 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U L' F' D B' D L F' D B2 F' 
4. (13.34) L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D B' F2 L B' F2 D B D' U' R' 
5. 17.86 B2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D B L U F U' B' U2 B R' 
6. 21.39 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' R' D' L F L' D' U' B D' B2 U' 
7. 16.56 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 F U2 B2 L' D' R2 U L' R F2 L' B L2 R2 
8. 21.76 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D' F' L2 D' U' L' B' L2 D' F 
9. 17.06 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' L B2 D U' B' F2 D2 U' L' R2 
10. 20.91 L B2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F L' B' D' L2 B2 D R' D' U 
11. 17.75 R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L D' B' D2 U2 R B D2 L2 F2 
12. 16.95 D2 L2 D2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 B F L B2 D U' F' U' B F2 
13. 17.49 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B U2 B U2 F2 L2 R' B' D' B F2 U2 L' F L' 
14. 19.26 F' R2 D2 B R2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L U2 F U L2 D R' U R2 
15. 20.72 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B D' L D' U L F L B' R2 
16. 16.16 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' F' R' B F2 U' B R' B2 D' U' 
17. 17.23 D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 R B' D' R U B L' D2 R2 
18. 18.61 L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F R' B' R2 U B U2 L2 U 
19. 19.36 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 L U F2 R F' L F' L2 B R' 
20. 16.69 D2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R B L2 D2 L R' F2 L D2 U 
21. 18.45 R' F' L' F R B2 U D' B' U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
22. 16.69 D2 F D2 L2 B F2 R2 B' U2 B' U' B L2 B' F' U2 L U' F R2 
23. (15.15) U2 B U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' U' L' F2 D B2 D2 R' F2 D' B2 
24. 17.76 U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B R' F L' F' D R2 B' R2 
25. 16.91 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' B' L R' D2 B2 R' D' F' U' R' B 
26. 15.36 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R' F' U L2 B2 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 
27. 22.85 D R2 F' U R' L2 U D2 F L F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 D R2 
28. 22.18 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 U' F L2 R2 U L R D2 B U B2 
29. 17.10 L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B2 F' U L' U' F' U B D2 L' 
30. 23.23+ L2 D2 B R2 F U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' R' B' U L' F' U R' 
31. 22.70+ U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B' D U' B2 D R' D' B L R 
32. 17.28 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 
33. 18.15 R D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 B' D B2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L F' 
34. 15.59 F' R2 U' B2 R F' R' U2 B L' U B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 
35. 18.11 U' B U' L2 F2 B' L' U' B' L' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 
36. 16.69 F' D' L2 B U' F R' U' L' D2 F2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D 
37. 17.10 F' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' D B2 U' L' D R2 B2 L F2 R 
38. (12.51) D2 F2 D2 U2 L R B2 R' F2 D' L' U R2 B R' F2 D F L2 
39. 19.60 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' R D U2 L D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 
40. 19.90 U L' F' R' F2 U' F B L' U R' U2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L' D2 L' 
41. 15.41 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 R2 F L' U2 L' D B R F2 U L2 F' 
42. 21.03 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 L D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 L B' L 
43. 20.58 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U R' F2 U2 F' D' B' U F2 U2 L 
44. 18.48 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 F' D' L D B R2 D2 U B' L2 
45. 19.87 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U F D2 U B L F R' U2 R2 F 
46. 18.30 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 R B D L2 U B2 L' U F2 U' 
47. 18.62 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F R' B2 R' U F D L' F2 
48. 17.31 L2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F' L2 R D' B F2 D2 R2 F2 
49. (23.86+) L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U' B U F' D2 B' D 
50. 16.29 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D B' U B2 D F2 U L D B' 
51. 20.23 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U B' D' L B' D' U2 R D2 L 
52. 18.98 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 D R' F L D' F2 U2 B2 L' 
53. 20.34 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' B' F D L' U2 F' D L' U2 F2 
54. 19.84 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 B' D' L' R2 F' R B2 D B' L F 
55. 20.59 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U R2 D' L' B D2 U' R F U2 L' D2 L' 
56. 18.43 B2 U L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 U B' L2 R F' R' U' L' R U' F' 
57. 18.34 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' L' F' U2 B2 U B2 D R' 
58. (26.00) U2 F R' U' R2 B L B R D' F B2 R2 F' B2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 
59. (15.17) L2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' U2 F' D' R B' L' U2 F L B2 F' 
60. 19.23 F2 R D R B' R2 F' D' F' U L2 D F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 
61. (15.10) U' R2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 F D' R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F L D2 
62. 17.79 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B R D L B' U2 L' F' L' D U B 
63. 19.95 L' U2 F2 L R F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U L2 B' R' U' B R U2 F D' 
64. 18.51 L2 F' L' D2 R' D' B L F' B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' 
65. 19.26 L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D B R' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 
66. 19.36 F2 L U' F' D F D' B' R D2 R U2 L B2 L' F2 U2 B2 R 
67. 15.63 F' L D' R' U2 L' F' L U D2 L U2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L 
68. 21.14 R' D' B L2 U' F' D' L' U F' U' B2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 
69. 16.85 U2 R L B U L2 F2 R' F' D' F' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F R2 L2 
70. 16.18 R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 R F' L2 B2 R' U R' B' F2 U L 
71. 20.07 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 U2 R B U' B' D R' B D' B2 R 
72. 17.30 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R F2 L U2 B2 R B' L2 
73. 18.08 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B F U2 F R U2 L B U' B L' F2 R2 F' 
74. 17.19 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 R' F L U F2 L2 F' L D2 B' 
75. 20.71 U' L2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B D F2 R' U' L2 R2 F' U B R' 
76. 20.13 U' R2 U2 F B R' B L U2 R' D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' 
77. (25.91) U2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R B' U2 L' F2 R D B2 F' L U2 
78. 20.46+ L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B' D' L' D2 U' B' L2 F2 U2 B 
79. 20.07 F2 B2 D L B L2 D2 L' F U L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 D' 
80. 18.24 R D' F' D L' F B' L' F' L' B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 
81. 18.69 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D' R' U R' B D' L' R F 
82. (25.28) U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B' R2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 F L B' 
83. 18.05 B2 U B2 R' D' B' L U D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 
84. 20.50 D2 R' L' B L2 D L' B L2 U' B U2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 
85. 19.41 B2 D' F' L2 U' F' B' U' B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R' L2 D2 R D2 B2 
86. 20.38 D' F' B U' R B L2 U2 R F R2 U2 D2 F' R2 B D2 R2 
87. 20.85 B2 L2 F R2 U2 F R2 F D2 B' F' L D U' R' B U R2 D L F 
88. 18.98 R' U R' D L F' D' B2 R U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B 
89. 20.03 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B U2 L' U R2 B' L U2 R2 D2 
90. 23.42 D2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U L' F' U' L2 R2 D' L' F D' R2 
91. 16.29 R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 R2 B' D' F' L2 U R D L B2 U' 
92. 21.55 U2 R B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 L U2 L2 B R' U' R B' D U' F' L U2 
93. 21.89 L' U2 D F2 D R' D' B L F R' L' B2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 
94. 17.23 D' F' L2 F2 R' B' L B' U' R F2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 
95. 20.21 U2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' D2 R2 U' R D' L F2 L' U2 B D2 L 
96. (26.02) L F' R2 B' L' F D F' U' L F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 
97. 21.01 D L2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 R' B' R' F2 U' R D' B2 U' F' 
98. 19.86 D2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 R U' R D F L D' R' B' F 
99. 20.59 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D R' B' D L' D2 F' U B2 D2 L' 
100. 17.36 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 U' R U2 R2 D L2 B2 L B2


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 27, 2017)

1:17 5x5 ao5!


----------



## Micki (Jul 28, 2017)

just got a 8.96 3x3 ao5 using ZB not pb but still a pretty nice average


----------



## asacuber (Jul 28, 2017)

Pyra session



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-28
solves/total: 1096/1096

single
best: 1.02
worst: 11.05

mean of 3
current: 5.35 (σ = 0.70)
best: 2.55 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 5
current: 4.65 (σ = 0.53)
best: 3.14 (σ = 0.11)

avg of 12
current: 5.12 (σ = 0.80)
best: 3.61 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 50
current: 4.93 (σ = 1.11)
best: 4.34 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 100
current: 5.05 (σ = 1.13)
best: 4.66 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 1000
current: 4.99 (σ = 1.11)
best: 4.97 (σ = 1.10)

Average: 4.98 (σ = 1.11)
Mean: 5.05

Time List:
1. 5.20 R B' L R U B' R L' l r b' u 
2. 3.01 L U' L' U' L U' L B' b u 
3. 3.88 R L R B' U L B L' l r' u 
4. 8.62 U R' L' B' U' R U' B l' r' b u 
5. 3.95 R L' B' R' U R' L' R l r' u 
6. 5.40 U L R' B U' R' U' L' l r' u 
7. 3.52 U' L' U' B R B R L' l r' b u' 
8. 4.04 R B' R U L' R' B' U' l' r 
9. 6.27 R B L' B U B U B l r' b 
10. 4.81 U L U B' U R L' B U l' r' b u' 
11. 5.60 U' B L' U B' R' L' U l r b' u 
12. 3.70 L R' L' R L B R U' l' b' u 
13. 4.67 R' B' L' U R' L U' B l b 
14. 5.02 U R B' L U' R U' L' l u 
15. 4.64 R' L B R' L' U' B' U l r' u 
16. 3.82 R B U L' R' U' R' L b' u 
17. 5.66 U R' U R B' R L R' b 
18. 3.00 U B' U' B U' R B U' l r' b 
19. 6.39 U R L' R L B R L R' l r' b' 
20. 4.28 U' L B' L R B' R B' l' r b 
21. 4.47 U R' B L B R' L' B r' b' u 
22. 4.15 U' R' B U' R B U R b 
23. 4.92 U L B L' U' B' R L' r' b u' 
24. 3.15 R' L' B' L B' U' L B' r' u' 
25. 4.67 U' R' B R' B' U R B' l u 
26. 3.04 U' R B' L U' L' R U' 
27. 4.28 L B' L R U' L B U' l' b u' 
28. 4.00 U L' B R B' R L' B r b 
29. 2.08 U B' L R' L' B L B' l' r 
30. 6.29 B U' B L U' B' U L l r' b u 
31. 6.69 U' B R' L' U' L U' R' l' r' u' 
32. 4.94 U' L' U L R' B L' B l u' 
33. 4.72 U L' B' R U' L' R B' l r' u' 
34. 7.31 R U B' U R' U R L B r b u 
35. 3.83 U L B L B L' B' R' l r' b' u 
36. 5.85 U L' U R' U B L' B L' l' r u' 
37. 4.32 U L' B L' U B' U B' r u' 
38. 3.69 L U L B' L U' R L' B' l' u 
39. 6.92 L' U B' R B U' B' L' B' r u 
40. 4.44 U R L B U' B L R' l b u 
41. 4.71 B L' U' L' U R' L' B l r' u 
42. 6.83 U R' B' L' B' U L' R' l' r u' 
43. 4.71 U' R' U' L U L' U L l' r' b u 
44. 5.26 U B L' U B' R' U L' l r b' u' 
45. 5.47 U R' L U L R U R L l r' b' u' 
46. 5.03 L' B L U B L' B' U l r b' 
47. 3.38 L U' B U R' L B' R r' b 
48. 9.11 U B L' U' L' R U R l r b u' 
49. 5.09 L R' U' L R' B' U' L l r 
50. 5.33 B' U' R B' U' B' L' B R l' r' b u 
51. 4.54 U R L' B R' B L R' L r' b' u' 
52. 4.68 R' B' R L' R' U L B' l' r' b' u 
53. 5.78 U L B' U R L' U L' R r b' u 
54. 6.88 U L' B' L R' L B' R' r' 
55. 4.11 U' B L R U B L B U' l u 
56. 4.42 R' L' U' B L U B' L' l u 
57. 2.96 U' B' L' R B' L' U B' l b' u 
58. 5.13 U' B R U' R L' R' B u 
59. 5.18 B' U L B' L' B R' U' l' r b u 
60. 5.64 U R U L' R L B' R' r' b' u' 
61. 5.47 L' B L' U' B' U B R l r' b 
62. 4.77 U B' R' B R' L B' L r b' 
63. 3.12 U' L B' L U' R B' L' R l b u' 
64. 3.69 L U' L' U B' R L' B' R' l r b' 
65. 3.44 U L R B' L B' U' B' l 
66. 4.65 U L R' U B' U R B' U l' r u 
67. 3.62 B' R' U' L R' L R' L l b 
68. 3.36 L R' B' L' B' R B' R l r 
69. 3.30 U' L' R L' R B L' B' L' l' b u 
70. 3.72 U' R U R L R' U B l r 
71. 4.12 U R' L U' L U B' U' l' b' u' 
72. 4.40 U R' U L' B' U L' B U r u 
73. 7.50 U B' U' B L R' U R' l r u 
74. 5.84 U' R' L R' B L' U' R L l r' b' u' 
75. 5.89 U' L R L' R U' L U' L l r' b 
76. 4.05 U' R' L B R L R' U l' r' b' 
77. 5.67 U R' L U R' U' L' R' l' r 
78. 4.50 U L' B' L' U R' B' R' l r b u 
79. 6.87 U L' B R U' B U' R' B l r b' u 
80. 4.15 L B' L' B L B L R l b u' 
81. 5.24 U L B' L' R' L R B' l' r b' u' 
82. 3.56 U' R B' L U' B L' B L' l' b' 
83. 3.11 U L' U B L' B U R 
84. 3.66 B' L' B' R B' U' B L' l' 
85. 5.59 U L' R' B' L' U' B U' L l' r b' u 
86. 9.50 L B' U' R L R' B R l 
87. 5.42 R' L' R' L U R L U' l r' u' 
88. 7.32 L R U L B R L' B' l' r b' u 
89. 4.86 R' B L' R B' L U L l u' 
90. 4.88 U L' U R B L' B' L' l' r' 
91. 8.04 U B' L U B U' R' B r' u 
92. 6.80 U R B' U B L' B U' l b u 
93. 2.60 U B' U B' U' R' B' R' r' 
94. 4.90 U L B L B' R L' U B l r' u 
95. 7.42 R' B' U' B L' B' R' L r u 
96. 10.33 L' R L B U' L B R' r' b u' 
97. 3.32 L' U' B L U' B L' B l r' 
98. 3.56 R' B' L U' B U' L R' r b' 
99. 7.79 U' R L U' B L' U' R' r' b u' 
100. 5.00 U B L' R B' L R U' l' r' b u' 
101. 3.78 L' U' R' B' R' B' R' U r' 
102. 4.52 L' R' U' R' L' B L R' l' b' u 
103. 3.61 U R' B R' L' R' U R l r b' u 
104. 6.83 L R L' U' R U' L U l' r 
105. 5.80 L B R B L R' B' U l' r b u' 
106. 4.84 U' B' U' L U' R' U' B' r b' u 
107. 4.72 U R' B L' U' B U' R l' b 
108. 6.14 U L B' U' L R B' R' U l' r 
109. 4.32 U L B U L' U' L B l u' 
110. 5.80 L' R' U' R U B' R B' l b 
111. 4.97 U R U R' B' L U B' R' b u' 
112. 4.28 U' R' U R' B' L' B' U' l b 
113. 6.55 R B U' R' L' R' B R' l' b u 
114. 5.50 U B R L B' U' R L' B r b u 
115. 3.53 R B L' B' U R' L' R' l u' 
116. 5.97 U B L R' U' L' R B' U' l r' b u' 
117. 6.08 L U' L B' R B R' B r' b 
118. 5.28 B U L R' B L U R' r b u' 
119. 4.08 U L R L' U' B' L R U' l u' 
120. 5.18 U' L' U B R' B L B' l' r' b' u' 
121. 6.24 U R' L' R B' R L' R B' r u' 
122. 2.38 U L' U R' B R' B' U l' r' b 
123. 4.02 R U' B' L U' R U' L' b 
124. 6.41 L B' L U R B L U l r u 
125. 4.10 R' L' B R' B R B L' l r' b u 
126. 6.11 R' U' B L R' U' L' B' l r' b u 
127. 5.87 U R L' U B' R' L B l b' u' 
128. 6.91 U L U B' L B R L l r b 
129. 5.36 U' R B' R U B U' B' b u' 
130. 7.14 B' U' R L B U L' U l r b' u 
131. 6.12 B' L U L' B' L' U B' l' r u 
132. 4.65 L' U B R' U L' R B b' 
133. 4.81 U' R L U R' U L U' R' l r' b 
134. 4.29 U B' U L' R U B R' l' r' b' 
135. 5.59 R B' L R' U' B' U L l b' 
136. 8.15 U' L R B R' U B' U' R' l r' b' u 
137. 3.19 U' B' R' L B' U L B 
138. 5.72 U' L B U L' R B R' l' u 
139. 8.42 R' L' U B R B U' R l r' u 
140. 2.80 U R U' B R B L R b 
141. 4.96 L' R L' R B' L B U' 
142. 4.89 L U' L B' R B' U' R' l r' b' u 
143. 4.67 U' L' U L' B' U L' B U' l r b 
144. 5.25 L U L B' R L B R' l' b u 
145. 5.29 U B R U' B' L R U' l' b u' 
146. 4.44 U B L' R L' U' L' R l' b u 
147. 5.48 U' L R' L' B' L U R' l b' u 
148. 2.23 U' L' B' L U' L' B L l' b' 
149. 10.04 U' L U' L' R' L B' R' l' 
150. 7.13 R' B' U' L' R' B' R U l' r u 
151. 4.51 B U' L B U' L' U B r b' u 
152. 3.49 L' B U' R' B' R' L' U l' r' u 
153. 6.91 U' R' U' B L R' B L U r b' 
154. 6.97 L B' R U' L' R' U' R' l r u 
155. 4.78 L U' L' R' B' L R' B' l r u' 
156. 5.80 U' R L B' R' L R L l r' b 
157. 4.28 U' B' R B R B U' L r' b u 
158. 4.64 U' B R' U' B U' R' U' B l' b u 
159. 4.13 U' L U' B L' U R' U r b 
160. 3.40 L U L' R' L' R' B' R' r u 
161. 5.39 U B U' R' L B' L R' l' r 
162. 6.39 L B' R' U' L' R L U' l' r b u 
163. 3.43 U L U R' U' B' L B' l b' 
164. 5.14 U' L' B' L R U' B U' r' 
165. 4.26 U R L R L' B U' R' l' r' b 
166. 4.98 U' L' B R U' L R' U l r' b' 
167. 5.05 U' L' R' B' L R B L' l r b' u' 
168. 5.04 U' L' U' R B U' B U' R' r' b u 
169. 4.79 U L U' L' U R U B' l' u 
170. 4.98 R' U B' R' B' U R' B b' u' 
171. 4.19 U B' U B L U' R U' r b u' 
172. 5.36 U L U R L B' U R r' b u 
173. 5.00 U R U R' B' U B U B' l' b' u' 
174. 5.93 U L B' L R B' U' R' L' l' b' u 
175. 4.03 R L' U L' U' L R' B b u 
176. 4.50 B U R L' U B L' B l r' b' u' 
177. 4.87 U B' U' B' L' B' U' L' l r' b u' 
178. 7.38 R U' L B L R L' U' l' r' u' 
179. 4.40 U R' B L' U B' R' L R' l b u' 
180. 8.59 U L' B' R U' L' B L R' l' r u' 
181. 3.36 U L R' L' U' R U L r' b 
182. 4.66 U L' U L B L' R L' r' b' u 
183. 5.16 L U B' R B' R L' U' r u' 
184. 4.84 U' L' R' B' R U R U' u' 
185. 7.64 U R' B L' R B R' L' B l' b' u' 
186. 5.71 U' L' R U' R' L R' L U l' b' 
187. 5.34 R U L' U R L R' B l b' 
188. 4.99 U B R L' U R' B' U' l' r u' 
189. 4.04 U R U L' B U' R' L' r' b u 
190. 4.52 U L' R B R' L' U B' U l r b' u 
191. 5.11 U' R U L' B U' R L l r 
192. 5.33 L' U' B' L' R U' L B l' b' u 
193. 3.05 L R' L' R B' L B U 
194. 4.57 L R' B' L B' R B' U l r b' u' 
195. 4.62 L' R L R U' L' R' L' l r' 
196. 6.15 L U' L' B R' L R L l' u' 
197. 3.53 U R' B' L R B U' L l' u 
198. 5.61 L B' R L U B' U R' l 
199. 5.43 U L' R' L' B' R L R' l r 
200. 3.79 U' R B' R U' L' U' R' l b' 
201. 3.81 U B' U' R U R U' L' b u' 
202. 7.40 L B L U' L R' U' B l' b' u' 
203. 8.28 L B' L' B' R' L' B U' r' b u' 
204. 4.52 B' L' B L' R U' R' B' l' r' b 
205. 5.04 L R U B R' U' B U L' l r' b u' 
206. 4.76 U L B' L' R U' R B R l' b' 
207. 5.31 U L' U' B' U' R L B' R l b u 
208. 6.66 U B R' L' U' R' U' B' r b u 
209. 3.94 L B' R B L' B R' L l' 
210. 5.68 U' L' B' U L' R U R' l' b u 
211. 4.72 U L U L' B' R' B' L l' r' b' 
212. 4.92 U R' L' U L' B' R B L' r' b u 
213. 6.45 B R' B' U' R' B' U B' l' r' b u' 
214. 4.04 U' R U' R' U B L U' l b 
215. 2.56 U' B L U L U' B' L l u' 
216. 4.89 U' L B' U B' U B' U l' b 
217. 6.36 U L' B' U' R B L' B' L' l' b' 
218. 4.48 U' L B' R' B L U' L r b' u 
219. 5.75 U' L U R' U L' B' R' b 
220. 3.28 U L U' R U' B' U R' r' b u' 
221. 5.49 R B' L' B L' R B U' r' b' 
222. 4.37 U' L' B' U R B' L B' r' u' 
223. 6.08 U' L' B' U R U B' L R l' b' 
224. 5.30 U L' U' R L' R' B' R r b' u' 
225. 5.85 U' L U B' R' U L' R L l' r' u 
226. 5.80 U L U B' R' B L R' l' r' b 
227. 5.98 R U L' B U' B' U' R l u' 
228. 5.30 U B L' U' R' B U R' l r b 
229. 5.65 U R' U' R B L B' U R' l' 
230. 4.95 U B U' L B L' R' L' l' r b u' 
231. 2.17 L' R L' B' L' U L B 
232. 5.76 U' L' R' B' R' L U' L R' b' u' 
233. 4.72 U L' R B R' U L' B' l' b u 
234. 8.76 R' L' R' U' L B U' L l r b' 
235. 7.16 L' R' U' R' L R U' L' r b u' 
236. 3.08 U B' L U' B' L' B U' l b' 
237. 3.25 U L U L U B' R' L l r 
238. 5.31 U B R' B' U L R' B' L l' r u' 
239. 6.84 U L R' U' B L' B R' L' r b' 
240. 5.22 R B' L' B L' B U' L' l r' u' 
241. 5.40 L' U L B L' R L' B l' r b u 
242. 4.03 R U B' U' R' B U L r b u' 
243. 5.90 L' U' L R L' U R L' l r' b' u 
244. 5.12 L U B' U' R B' U' R' l r' b' u' 
245. 5.72 L' U' R L U' L B' U l' r' b' u 
246. 4.48 U' R' U R B' U R' B' l 
247. 4.64 U B' R L' B' U B' R' r' u' 
248. 4.27 U R U' L R L' B L' l r u 
249. 5.20 L R' B' L' R U B' L r b' 
250. 2.04 U L U L' U L U L' l b' u 
251. 6.76 L' R L U L' B' U L l r' b' u 
252. 6.33 L B L U L' U R B' U' r b u' 
253. 3.88 R' B R' U' L R U B l b' u' 
254. 4.60 R' B R' B U R' L' R' b' 
255. 6.44 U B' R' B' U R B U' R l' r u 
256. 6.00 L B' U' L B L' B U' l' r' b u' 
257. 3.55 R B' L U B' R B' R' l r' b' 
258. 4.77 U B L R' B' L R B l r' b' 
259. 4.66 U' B U L R' B R' L' l' r b' u' 
260. 5.37 L' R' U R' L' B R L l' r' b' u 
261. 4.85 U' B' R U L' R U' R l u 
262. 7.61 U L R' U' L' R' B' L l' b u 
263. 6.40 L B' U L B' R U L' r' b' u 
264. 5.50 U' R' L B L' B' R L l r u 
265. 5.61 L' B L' U B' R L' R l' b' 
266. 3.80 U B' L' U R B' L' U' R' r b' 
267. 4.54 R B R' L B R B U l' u 
268. 5.60 U L' U B R B L' U l' b' u' 
269. 4.82 U B U' B' R U' L' B l' r 
270. 3.13 B L B' R U' L' U' R b' 
271. 6.25 U L' R U B U' B R U' l' r' u' 
272. 3.16 U R U B R B' R' U l' b' 
273. 4.28 R L' R U' R L' B R l b' 
274. 5.13 L' R U' B' L' B U' L' l r b u' 
275. 5.16 R L' U' L' U R L B l r b 
276. 3.67 U' R' U L U R' U' L r b' 
277. 4.45 U R' U L' B' U L' B l' r' b' u 
278. 4.71 U' L' B' R B' U L' B R l' r u' 
279. 2.63 U R U R L' B' L B b' u' 
280. 3.85 R' B L R' L R U' L' l r u 
281. 5.36 U' L U R' B' U' L' R B' l' r u 
282. 3.52 U B' L U' B R L B' R' l b 
283. 3.17 R' U' B U B U B U' r b' u' 
284. 4.89 U L R' U R' B U B l r u' 
285. 4.91 U' L' B' L R L' U B' l r b u' 
286. 4.23 R' U L' B' L' R L' U' l r 
287. 4.16 U L' R L' R B L' R' L l u' 
288. 6.91 R U' B R L' U B L' l r' u 
289. 4.00 R' U L' B U R L' U l r b u 
290. 6.72 U' R' B U R U L' R U l' r u 
291. 5.08 L' U R' L' B R B R' l b u 
292. 7.41 U R L' U B' R' L R u 
293. 5.10 R U' L B' U' B' R U' r' b' 
294. 6.80 L B R' U' L' U' R L' r' b u 
295. 4.70 L B' L' U B' R U B' l b 
296. 4.79 L' R' B L R L' U' B r u' 
297. 4.44 U' L' U' R B L' R U R' l' b' u' 
298. 5.15 L' U' B U R' U L' R l r u 
299. 5.26 U R B' L R' B L B' R' l u' 
300. 5.29 L U' B' R L' R L R' r u' 
301. 4.33 U' B R U R U L U' l' b u 
302. 3.65 U L' R L U' L' B' R l' r b u' 
303. 5.80 L R B U' L R' U' L' l r' b u' 
304. 7.40 L' B' R B R B' U' R l r' u 
305. 5.29 U B' U' L U' B' L' B l' r b 
306. 5.17 L' R' B L' R B' U B' b u 
307. 4.13 U L' B' L' U' B' L R l 
308. 5.95 U R' U' L R' U L B' l' r' b' 
309. 3.65 L R' U L' B U' L B b u 
310. 6.48 L R' L R U B' L R' r b u' 
311. 5.60 U' B' R U L' B R L l r u' 
312. 2.86 R' B R U R U L R l 
313. 5.47 U' L U' R' L B U L' B l' r' b' 
314. 7.38 U L B' R U' R' U' R' L' r b' u 
315. 2.75 L R' L' R' U L' U' R r' b 
316. 4.90 L R' B L' B' R' L' B' R u 
317. 3.72 U R U' B' L R' U R' L' R' l' r 
318. 6.03 L' R' U R' U' B' U' L l' r b' u' 
319. 3.76 U' B' U R U L' U' B u' 
320. 3.99 R U' L R' U B R U l r u' 
321. 4.08 U L R B' U' R L R' l b' u' 
322. 2.41 U R' U B L' R' L' U l r 
323. 4.40 U L' R' U R' B' R' U l' u 
324. 3.16 U L' U' L B' R' B U' L r b 
325. 7.68 B' R L U B R L B' l r b' u 
326. 6.28 U R' B' R' U L' B' R U' l r b u' 
327. 6.48 U' L' U B U B L' R l' 
328. 4.92 B R L' B' R B R' U l' r' b u 
329. 5.33 U L' R' U' L B U' L U' r' b u 
330. 5.72 U R B' U' L U' R' B U' l r' 
331. 3.22 B U B' R B L U' R' 
332. 2.96 R L U B R' B' U' R' r b' u' 
333. 6.53 L R' L R' L U B R l r' 
334. 6.08 L R B U L' R B L' R r' b' 
335. 4.95 L' B L' U' B' L' B R' l' r' b u 
336. 5.84 U L' B U L U B' U l' r' 
337. 3.79 R' L R' B' R U B' L' b 
338. 3.80 L B' L R' U B' L' R l' r b u' 
339. 3.30 U R' U L R U L R l' u 
340. 4.38 R L' B' L' B U' L R b u' 
341. 6.08 B R U B' R' L' B' R l r' b' u 
342. 1.88 U' B' R U B' U' R' B l r 
343. 4.76 U L' U' L B U L' U l' r' b' 
344. 5.88 U' R B R' U B R' L' r b u' 
345. 6.34 R B' U' R' U' L' B U l' r b 
346. 4.02 R' B' L' R U' B U B r' u 
347. 3.70 U L' B L' R B R' U' r' b' 
348. 5.26 U B' L' U' B L' B U' l' r u' 
349. 8.77 U' R L B' U B U' B L' l r u 
350. 7.07 L' U R' U R' B' L R' l b u' 
351. 3.35 U' L' U R' B' U' R' U' r' u' 
352. 5.72 U' R U' B U L' B R' l r' b' u' 
353. 3.53 R U' R B R B' R B u 
354. 4.33 L B R' L' B' U B' U l' b' u 
355. 5.14 U' R' U L B' L' R' U' R u 
356. 4.04 R' U' L' B L' U' R' U' u' 
357. 4.77 L R U' R B R L B U r b u' 
358. 6.55 U R U' R B' L' B U L l' b 
359. 5.48 L U' B' U' B R' L R' l' b u' 
360. 5.09 L R L U L U R L l b u' 
361. 5.57 U' B R' U' B' R' B' R' U' l r u' 
362. 7.07 U' L R B L R' B R' l u 
363. 7.40 U' R B R U' B R B' U' l' r b u 
364. 7.08 U' L' U R L' B L U l' r b' u' 
365. 4.40 L' R' U L' B R U' L' l u' 
366. 4.27 U B U R' L B' L B U l r' u 
367. 4.44 U' R L' B L R B' U' r' b u' 
368. 6.52 U' L' U L R U L B' U l b u 
369. 3.28 U' R' B' R U' B L' R r 
370. 7.06 L R U' L U B R' U' l' b u' 
371. 3.69 R L U L' B' U R L r b' 
372. 3.60 U' B' R U B' U' B R r' u 
373. 3.80 L' R' B R' L B' U' L r b' 
374. 3.34 U L U' L' U L U L' l' r u 
375. 5.72 U' B' R' L B R L R B' l' r' b u 
376. 3.62 U' R L' U' B U L' U' l b' 
377. 3.47 U' L B' L R U L' R' l r' 
378. 4.72 L' U' B R' L' R U B' l r b' u' 
379. 4.06 U' R U B L' B R B' b u' 
380. 4.89 L' U R' L R' U L R' l 
381. 5.26 U L R' B' R L' U R' U' l' r 
382. 4.78 L' B U' L B L' R U' l' r' 
383. 6.44 R U B U' B L R U l' r u' 
384. 4.26 U' L' B' L B L' R' U' r' b 
385. 5.18 U' L' U' R L' B' R' L l r' b' u 
386. 7.65 U R' U R L R' B R r' b u' 
387. 7.64 L R' B U' R' B' U' L' l r' b' 
388. 5.06 R' U R' B U L' U L l r' b' 
389. 4.16 L U R' B' R' L B U' l' 
390. 5.56 U B L' B' R B' L B' l b' u' 
391. 5.40 R' L U' R B L' U' L l r' b' 
392. 4.31 U R' U R' B' R L' B b u' 
393. 11.05 U R' B R B L' B U L' u' 
394. 5.58 B U R' U L' U L' B' r' u' 
395. 5.11 R L' U R' U L' R' U L r' u' 
396. 4.75 U B' R B' L' U' L' U l' r' b 
397. 4.72 B U' L' B' U L U' R r' b' 
398. 2.87 U R' L' R U B' U B R r 
399. 5.42 B U L' R L' B' R' L b u' 
400. 5.37 U R L' U L B' L' U' r' b u 
401. 4.33 L' R L B U' R' U B R' r' b' u 
402. 4.17 U L B' L' R' B U' B U' l r 
403. 8.53 U L U L' B' L B' R' l r' b 
404. 6.47 B U' L' U R B' U B' l' r b u 
405. 4.94 R' B L' R B U B R b u 
406. 5.56 R' L B L' U L' R B l' r' b' u 
407. 4.46 R U' R B' U' B' R U' l r b 
408. 5.61 U' B' R B' U' L R' U r b u' 
409. 4.12 L' R' B L' R' U R B' b u' 
410. 4.90 U L B' R' L U B' R' L' b 
411. 5.28 L B' U' R' U' R' L U' l r' b' u' 
412. 4.48 U' R B' L B' R L' U' B' u 
413. 5.48 U L B' U' R' L U' R l r u 
414. 7.67 L B' R' B U' L R B' r' b u' 
415. 3.40 U L R U L' U R' B l' r u 
416. 5.79 R L U L U' B' R L' B' l' u' 
417. 4.33 U R U' R' B R B' L l' b 
418. 7.02 L B R' U B U R U l' r b' u' 
419. 6.13 B R L' U L' R' U' L' l r b 
420. 7.97 R' L' R' L B' U' B' R' r u 
421. 5.11 U B L R B U' B L' l' r' b u 
422. 5.07 U B U' L' U B' R U' l' r' b' u 
423. 7.93 B' R U' B' R' U' R' L' r b u' 
424. 5.50 B U L' B' U B' U' L l r b' u 
425. 6.42 L R' L B' L B' U R' L l' b' u 
426. 6.93 U L' U' L B R' U L' l' r b' 
427. 3.92 U B' U R' L R' L' R l' r' b u 
428. 4.93 L B L' R B U L B r b u' 
429. 5.44 R' B' L B' U' B R U' r' b' u 
430. 4.28 L B' U' L' B' L' B R' b' u' 
431. 5.24 U B U' L' B R U R l b u 
432. 4.51 L' U' R B' R U' B L' l r' b u' 
433. 5.47 U' L' R' B' U L R' L l b 
434. 4.92 U L' B R' L B' L' U R l' 
435. 5.12 L R' L' U' L B L R' l r' b u 
436. 4.40 U L' B' U R' U' R L r b u' 
437. 5.44 U B L R' L' U B' R' B' r' 
438. 4.31 U B L U B' L' R B' r' u' 
439. 2.75 U' L B' U' R U' R' U' l b u 
440. 5.89 U B' R B U L' B' L' l b' u' 
441. 3.40 U L' R' L' U L R' B R' b u 
442. 4.16 U R B R L' U R' L B' l r b' 
443. 3.38 U' R' L R' U' B L' B l' 
444. 5.80 U' R' U B' R' U B' R' L l' r b u' 
445. 6.59 U B L' R B' U' B' L l b' 
446. 4.56 U' B L' U B' L' B L' r b u' 
447. 4.03 U B' U' L U' B' U L' b' u 
448. 3.60 U R U' B L' R L' B' l b' 
449. 5.31 U' R' L' B R' L B U' l b' 
450. 3.34 L' U L U' L' U' B' L' l b' 
451. 4.50 R U B' L' B L' B' U' l u' 
452. 6.55 R U B' R L' B' L U l u' 
453. 8.45 U L B' U' L' B' U' L' r 
454. 5.40 L R' U' L' U B' L' B' r b u 
455. 4.24 U R U B L R' B' L l' r' b' u' 
456. 1.80 U L R' U L U B' L u 
457. 5.89 U R L' B' U L U' R r' b u 
458. 4.82 L' U R L' U B' U' L r' u' 
459. 2.67 U B' L B L R' L' R l' b' 
460. 5.53 L' B' L R' B' L R' L' r b' u 
461. 3.03 U L' B R B' L R' U l' r' b u 
462. 2.54 L U R' B' L R' B R' l r u' 
463. 5.23 U R L' R' B U' R U l' r b 
464. 6.79 U L' B L B R' B L l' r' b u 
465. 4.59 L B' R' B U' B U' B l' r b' 
466. 6.13 R U' L' R' B' L B' L' l r b' u 
467. 5.22 U' L R' B L B R B' L l' r b' 
468. 8.44 U' L' U B' R' U R' U R' l r b u 
469. 4.97 U B' L' R B L' R' B l' r b u' 
470. 6.16 U R L R' B' U L' R r' b' u 
471. 4.52 L R' U' L' R U' B' U' l' r' 
472. 5.96 L' R U' B' L U' L U l r' u' 
473. 4.30 U B U R' B' U L B U' l r' 
474. 6.28 U' L' R' B' U R' B L l b' u 
475. 8.94 U R' U L' R' U B' R' U' l b u' 
476. 5.47 B' U' L B U L U B' l' r b u 
477. 5.53 U B R L B' U R B U' r' b u' 
478. 4.22 B' L U' L U R L U l' r 
479. 4.91 L' R' L B' R L R L R r u' 
480. 7.94 B' U L' R U' R' L R l' r b 
481. 6.60 U R U' L' R' U' B L' l r b u' 
482. 10.51 U' B' U' L B U B U l r' b' u' 
483. 5.89 R L' U' R' U' L' R U l' r b' u 
484. 3.80 U L R' U R' U L' R' B' l b u 
485. 6.76 U L' U R' L B' R B' L l r b 
486. 6.35 U L R U' R B R' L' l' b u 
487. 4.51 U' L B R B L' U' B' r' b' u' 
488. 4.95 L R B U' B L' R B' l' r' u' 
489. 5.03 R L R L B' R U' R l b' u' 
490. 3.16 R' U L' R' U L R U R r b u 
491. 5.56 B L' B L' R' B R' L' l' b 
492. 4.75 U B L' B' U' R B' U' r' u 
493. 6.12 B L U R L' U' R U r b' u' 
494. 6.18 U B' L' R' U' R U' R' l' b u 
495. 7.76 L U B' U B' U' R' B' l' r' b 
496. 3.32 L U B U' B L' U' B r b' 
497. 3.87 L' U' B L' R' L B' L' l r b' u 
498. 5.09 L R L' B' R' B R B' r b' u' 
499. 3.38 L R L U' R' B U' L l' b u' 
500. 3.26 B' R' U' R L R L R' l b 
501. 4.93 U B U' R B L B' U' l' r' b 
502. 4.93 U R' B' R' L R U R' B' l r b 
503. 8.89 U' B R U' B R L' B l' b' u' 
504. 3.68 B' L' B' L B' R' L B' r' 
505. 4.03 U L R' U' R L' B' U' R l r' b 
506. 2.41 U R' B U B' U L R u 
507. 9.40 R U R' L U B' R B' b u 
508. 3.64 U L' B' R U' L R' B' l b' u 
509. 4.63 U L' U' L R' U' L R' l' b u 
510. 1.96 U L R' L' R U L U' l r 
511. 5.01 U' R B' U B R L' B' b u 
512. 4.49 U R' L' U R L' B R l' r b' 
513. 4.16 L U' R L U' R L R' r b 
514. 3.20 L R' B U R L' B U' b' 
515. 3.38 U' R' U' L' U' L' R U' l r b u' 
516. 3.26 U R' B R' U R L' R l' r 
517. 6.04 B L' U R B' L R' L r u' 
518. 4.46 U L' R' U B R' U' R B l' b u 
519. 4.33 U L' R' U' B' L R' U' R' l u' 
520. 7.85 U L' R' B' L R' L' B' l r b' 
521. 7.08 L B R' L B' R U B' r 
522. 5.12 L' B' R U' L' B' R' B l b' 
523. 3.90 U B U B' U' R' L B l b u 
524. 5.90 L B U R' L' B' U' R' b' u' 
525. 3.44 L' R L' R' L R' L' R l r u 
526. 5.24 U B' U L' U' L R U r b' u 
527. 7.43 B L B' R' L' U' B L' l r b' u' 
528. 3.83 L' U B U' L B U' R' l' b u' 
529. 5.13 L U B L' U B' R' B r' 
530. 3.04 L' B' L' R L' U B R' l' 
531. 4.66 L' U L R L' R B' L' r' b 
532. 7.86 R B L' U B' L U R' B l' b' u 
533. 3.09 U L U' L R' U R L l r' 
534. 1.55 U B' R' B R U' L' R' l b 
535. 3.00 U' L B L' U B L' U' l' b u 
536. 6.48 U' L' U R' U B' U' B' l r' b u' 
537. 4.97 U' L U' L' R' L' R B r b 
538. 6.12 L' B U R' L' B R' U' r' b u' 
539. 7.62 U' L U B' R L U' R' l' r' 
540. 3.90 U R L R' L' B' L U' l' r u 
541. 4.52 L' R' U' B R' L' R' B r' 
542. 8.41 R L' R L' R B L U' l b' u 
543. 5.29 U L U B' R' L B' U' B' l r b' u' 
544. 5.02 R U L' B' R B' R' B l r b' u 
545. 8.66 U' B L' U' R B' U' R B' l r b' u 
546. 6.23 U B U' L R L' U' R' u' 
547. 6.08 L B R U R' B U' R l' r' b 
548. 3.88 L' B R B' U' L U' R l' b 
549. 6.62 U R U B R U B' R l r' b' u 
550. 10.05 L U L' U' R' U' B' L' l r' b 
551. 5.29 L' R U' L' B' L B' R r' 
552. 4.60 L R U' L' R' B' R U' l r' 
553. 2.44 U B R B L' B' L R' r' 
554. 7.12 U' L' B L R' B L R l r b' u 
555. 5.80 U L R B R B' U' B' L l u 
556. 4.60 L U L B R' U' B' R b' 
557. 4.88 U R' B' R U' R B' L l r' u' 
558. 6.07 R' B' L' B U R' B' U' l' r' u' 
559. 4.35 R U' B U B U' R U l' r' b' u 
560. 4.26 B U' R' B L R' L' U l r' b' u' 
561. 4.12 U L' B' U' L' R U' R' B' l' b' u' 
562. 4.13 L' B L' B L' R' B' R' l r' u 
563. 5.88 U' B R' B' U R U' L' B' l' b u' 
564. 5.04 L' U' B U' L U' R L' l' u' 
565. 8.68 U L B R' B' U R U l r b u 
566. 5.40 U R L B U' B L R l r b 
567. 3.27 R' L U' R' L' U R U l' 
568. 3.96 U R B U' B U R L' l' b' 
569. 5.82 L U R B' L B' R B' u 
570. 7.67 U B U B' L R' U' B l' r' b' u' 
571. 2.18 L U R' B' U L' R B l b 
572. 10.40 L U R U' R B' L U R' l r b 
573. 4.97 R' L U R' U L' U B' r' b u 
574. 4.47 U B L' U' R' B' L' R l r b' 
575. 5.68 U L' U' L B L' R B' r' b u' 
576. 4.95 U' R U' L' B L R B' L l r b' 
577. 4.88 L B L' B' R' U R B' l' b u 
578. 8.75 B U' R' L' B' R B L' l b u' 
579. 3.97 U L' U B' U R B' R l u 
580. 3.46 U R' B' R' L U L' R' B l r b u' 
581. 5.34 L' B U' B R L' U B l' r' b' u' 
582. 5.23 U B L B' L U' B' L R l' b' u 
583. 4.90 U R' B R U R L R' l b' u' 
584. 10.66 U L' R' U L' U' L' R' l r' u 
585. 3.27 U' R B L' R' B' L U R b' u' 
586. 6.76 U' L' U' B R L B' U' l' b 
587. 4.31 B R' B L B R L B l r b' u' 
588. 8.59 L R B' R L R U B' r' b u 
589. 4.55 U R L B U' L' R' B l r b u 
590. 8.31 U R U' R U' B' L B' R l' b' 
591. 4.32 B L R' B R' U B L l r u 
592. 2.36 U' L R B' L' R U L l' 
593. 4.40 U' L U' L R' L' B U' r' b u' 
594. 5.07 L B' R U L' B U B' l r u 
595. 5.10 L U' B U L' U' B L l' r b' u 
596. 5.44 U L U L' B R' B L' l r' b' 
597. 5.35 R B' L R U R' U B l' r b u' 
598. 4.32 R' L' B' L U' B L' R' l' u 
599. 2.80 U L U L' R L U L l r' b u' 
600. 4.08 R' B' R' U' B' U' B R' r' b' 
601. 3.44 R L R U' R B L R' l r b' u 
602. 7.32 U R L B' R' B' R U B l' b' u' 
603. 6.45 L' U L' U B R' U B l b u 
604. 4.22 U' L U' B L' U R B' r b u 
605. 3.60 L U' R L U' R' L B L r' u' 
606. 3.02 L' R' U L' B' U B' U' u 
607. 4.56 L' R B' U' L B U' L l' r' 
608. 3.36 U L' B R U' R' L B' l r 
609. 7.06 U L R L R' B' R B l r' b' u' 
610. 4.26 L U' B R U B' R L' l' r' u' 
611. 5.67 U' L U R' B' L U R' r' 
612. 5.03 L' R' L' U R' B' L R' l' r' b u' 
613. 3.02 U R B R L B' L U b' 
614. 3.46 R' U L R' U' L' B' R' U l' b' 
615. 4.04 U R' B' L' B L' U' R l b 
616. 3.50 R' U B U' R' B' U R' l r' b' 
617. 5.65 U' L U' B U' L' U L' l b' 
618. 2.33 U' B L' R' L' R B' U' 
619. 7.04 R' B' R L' R B' L B' l' r' b' u' 
620. 4.68 B R U' R U' B U' R l r b' 
621. 3.84 U B L' B R L' R' U l r b' 
622. 4.78 L R' U' L' U L U' L' l b' u' 
623. 5.98 L B R' U' B' R' B L' l b' u 
624. 4.04 U' R U' R' U R' U' R' l b' u 
625. 4.39 U B L' R' B R' L U' L' l r b 
626. 4.05 U R' B U' R' U' L' R' 
627. 4.13 U' B' L' U' R B' L B l r' b' u 
628. 4.71 L R U L U' B' L R' B' l' r u 
629. 3.25 R B R L' U' L' U B' l b u' 
630. 6.09 U' L U L' B' R L B' U r' b 
631. 4.62 U' L' U R' L' B L B l r' u 
632. 4.22 B' R' L' B L' R L' B l r u' 
633. 6.62 L' R' L' B' U' B' L' U' b' u' 
634. 2.37 L U B' U' B L' U B' u 
635. 6.33 U L' B' U' L' R' B' U' l r' b' u' 
636. 7.29 U' B L R L' U' R L' l r b' u' 
637. 2.90 U R' U R' L' U' L U l r' b u 
638. 4.82 U L R B R' L' R' U l b u' 
639. 4.60 U' R L U' B L B' U' l' r' u 
640. 5.71 R' U L' R' U' R B L' r' b' u 
641. 5.65 U' B L B R' B U L B' r' b' 
642. 7.37 R L' B U' R B' U R l r 
643. 3.87 U' B L B' U L B L' l b 
644. 5.14 R' L R' U' B' L B' U l r b 
645. 3.85 U' L' R' L R L' U R' l' b u' 
646. 9.94 U R B' L B' U L R l' r b' u' 
647. 8.76 L R' U B' U L U B' l' r' u 
648. 3.64 L U' R U' R B R B' l r 
649. 3.97 U' R U' R B' R U' B l r' u 
650. 6.55 L' U' B L' U R B R' l r' b' u' 
651. 4.24 L' R' B L R B' U' R' l' b' u 
652. 3.79 U' R' B R' U' B U' B R' r' b' 
653. 4.59 L' R' B' U' L' R U' B' r' u' 
654. 3.54 L' B L' U B' R' B' R u' 
655. 5.38 U' R' B L R' B' R U B' l r b' u 
656. 3.21 L U B U L R' B L l r' 
657. 5.22 U' L' B R B R L' B r' b u 
658. 5.47 U R U L B' L R' L' r' b u 
659. 5.67 U' L R' L B U' R' U b u 
660. 4.00 U' B' L' B R' B R' U' r' b 
661. 4.40 B L' R L' B' R' L U' b u' 
662. 5.72 L R' L' U' R' U' B R r' b' u' 
663. 4.27 U L U' B' U' L B' L r 
664. 3.50 L R' B U' L R' L U b' u' 
665. 7.43 L R L R U' B L' U l r b' u' 
666. 4.21 R' U' L R L' B' U' R' r u' 
667. 2.46 U R L B R U' B' U r 
668. 9.04 U L' B' U R L' U L' l' b u' 
669. 3.85 U' B' L B' U B' U' L U' l r 
670. 5.85 L R' U R' U' B L R l r' b u 
671. 4.88 L' R' L' R U' B' U' R' l r u 
672. 4.96 L U R U B L U' B' l r' b' u' 
673. 4.42 U B L R' B' L' U B l r' b 
674. 7.72 U R' U B R U R B' l' u' 
675. 3.54 U L U' R' U B R L' B r' b' 
676. 2.33 L R' L' B R B' L' B 
677. 4.70 U L' U R U' R L B' l u 
678. 5.66 L' U L' R U' L' B R' l' r' b u' 
679. 5.52 U L' R U L' R L U' B l' r b u 
680. 6.19 B' L' U L R U' R L l' r' b u' 
681. 3.13 L R' B' R' U B R' L b' u' 
682. 5.90 R B' U' L' B' L' R L' U' r u 
683. 3.39 U' B U L' U' L B R r b u 
684. 5.49 U R L' R U' R L R' l' r' b' u' 
685. 3.85 U R' L R L R' U L B' r b' 
686. 4.33 R L B' U R L' R' B r u 
687. 4.80 R L R' U' L B' R U b u 
688. 4.12 U L' U B' R U' B U l' r' b' 
689. 4.11 U B' L' U' B L B' U l' b' u' 
690. 8.86 U L B' R U B' R' U' r' b u' 
691. 5.20 L' R U' L U R B' U l b' u' 
692. 3.89 R' B R' U' L U B R' r u 
693. 7.87 U B R B L' R' B R l' b' u' 
694. 1.88 U' L' U B' R L' U' L' B 
695. 5.73 U R U' B L' R L' U l b u 
696. 3.54 U L' R' L' U' L' R B' b 
697. 3.31 R L' B' L' U B' R' B b' 
698. 5.76 U B' L' U' B U' L B' l r b u 
699. 6.18 B U B L U L' B L r b 
700. 3.34 B L U L B' U R L l' r' 
701. 4.44 U B' L U R U L B' l' r u 
702. 6.19 U' R B U B' U' R B' r' b 
703. 5.53 L' U' L R B' R' L B' b 
704. 6.56 U' B U' L B' U B' R' r' b' 
705. 5.91 U B U R' B' R' U L B' l' b' 
706. 5.21 L U R U' B' R L' U' l' r' u 
707. 3.13 U L U' L' R U' B' U R' b' u 
708. 5.73 U' L B' U' L R' U' L r b' u' 
709. 3.37 U R' U' R' B' R' U R' l r' u 
710. 4.03 U B' L R U' R B U' r' 
711. 5.34 U B' U B' L' U R' B' l' u 
712. 6.08 R' L' B' L U' B L' U' l r u 
713. 5.90 U L' U L B R B L' r' u' 
714. 5.35 L B U' R L R B' R' L r b' u' 
715. 5.58 L' R' B U' B' U' B' R L' r' b' u' 
716. 4.74 B L R L U' R L B l r' b u 
717. 4.53 U' L' U L' B U' R L l' r u' 
718. 4.48 B U' B' R' L R U B' l' r' b u 
719. 8.18 U L' B' L' U R' B' L' r' b u' 
720. 2.97 U L R L' U' B' R' L' r' b' u' 
721. 4.14 U' R' U' R U R' L' B l r' b u 
722. 5.88 U R B' U' R' U L' U' R l u 
723. 4.56 U L' B U R L' B' L u' 
724. 5.76 U' R B' U R' L' B' U B' l r b u 
725. 6.81 U' L B' R L' U L' U' l b' u 
726. 4.29 L' R L' U L R U L' l r' u' 
727. 3.80 R B' R' U' L U' B R' l' r 
728. 3.88 U L R' B' R L U B l r b' u 
729. 5.43 B' L' U B' R' U' B R l' b' u 
730. 4.71 U' L' B' R U' B R B' l r u 
731. 8.25 U L' U' B L' R' L' R r b u 
732. 4.61 L' B L B L U L' B l' r' b' 
733. 4.91 U' R' U R' L U' L U' L' l' u 
734. 8.17 U L R' B R U' R B' l r' b u' 
735. 4.46 R U' L U' B L' R' L' l' r b 
736. 4.29 U R L B R' U R' U l r' b' u 
737. 2.69 U L' U' L B U' B L' l b u 
738. 5.11 U' B L' B U' L' R U' l' r b' u' 
739. 1.79 R U' R' B' U' B R U' l b' 
740. 8.73 U L' B R L U B R r b' 
741. 3.65 U' B U' B L' R B R' b' u 
742. 2.24 U R B R B' U' B R l' r b' u 
743. 4.31 U R L' U' B' U' L' U' R r' 
744. 4.56 B' U' B' U' R' U L U' l b u 
745. 4.55 L' B' R L' B L B R' l r' b u 
746. 3.60 R U L' B L' B U' B l b' 
747. 5.82 U B' R U' R B' L' U' r u 
748. 5.63 U' B R B R' L R' U' l r b' 
749. 4.51 U' L' B R B L' B U R' l r' b u' 
750. 5.11 U B' L B' U' R' L' U' l b 
751. 4.95 B R U L' B R' U' L' b u 
752. 3.59 U' R' L' R' U' B L R' b' u 
753. 4.31 L U' B' R' B U' L R l b' 
754. 5.01 L R' L' R' L' U' R' U l b u 
755. 4.00 L' B' U B L' B' L' B' r b' u' 
756. 4.03 L B' L B' R' L R' U l' b u' 
757. 5.29 R U B' L' U' B L U l' r u 
758. 4.88 U' L' R U L' U' B U' u 
759. 3.96 U' R' U' B' R B' U' R' l' r' 
760. 1.02 U L U B' U' B U' L r' u' 
761. 3.77 U R U' B U R' L U' L' l' u 
762. 4.92 U' R U' R U' L' R U r' b' u' 
763. 6.59 L' B R' L U R L R l' r b 
764. 3.61 L B U' B L R B L' l r 
765. 6.67 U L' B U' L' B U R L' r u 
766. 6.08 B' U R' B' R' U' B' U l' r b' u 
767. 4.10 U L' R U' B R' B L' r u 
768. 4.93 U L U R' U L' B L' l b' 
769. 5.67 U B' U L' U' L R' B' l r u 
770. 3.49 U' L' R' L' B R' L' R r' b 
771. 4.73 U' B L' R B' U' L' B' r 
772. 4.55 U R' L' B U R' L U' l u' 
773. 4.13 U' L' U' R' B' L' B R' b' u 
774. 4.16 L B U' R U L' R U' l b' u' 
775. 5.35 R B L R L' B R' L l' r' u 
776. 3.51 L U' R' L B U' B' L r u' 
777. 5.53 U R L R U' B U B U l' r u' 
778. 3.57 U' L' U' B U' R B' L' l b' u 
779. 6.03 U' L' U' R' B' R' L' U' L' r' b' 
780. 3.84 U R' B' U' R U' L B l b 
781. 4.97 U' R L B L U R' U' l' r b' 
782. 5.14 U' B U' B' R' U' L B' r' b u 
783. 6.38 R' B L B' U L' B' L' l' r b' 
784. 3.54 U' B U B R L R' U' l' 
785. 4.03 U' L' B U' L' U' B R B r' b u 
786. 5.88 U L' U' B L B' R' B' R b' 
787. 3.27 U' L' R' B' R L R' L l' r b' u' 
788. 4.02 R' L B R U' L B R l r' 
789. 4.87 U' B U' L' U B L' R l' r' b u' 
790. 5.21 U B' U' B' U L R L' l' r' 
791. 3.40 U B' R L R' U' B U B' r u 
792. 5.28 U' B' U B' R' B R' L R r' b u 
793. 5.32 R' B' R B' U R' U B r' b' 
794. 5.19 U L B U' R' L U' L U' l' r' b u' 
795. 6.96 L B U L' B U R' B' l r' b' u' 
796. 5.12 L' R B L' B U' B' R' l r' b' u' 
797. 3.65 U' R' U' B U R' B' R l' r b' 
798. 4.75 U' L' R B R U' L U l r' b 
799. 4.46 U R' B L' U R' U' B l' u' 
800. 6.57 U R' U' B L R' U' B R b 
801. 5.80 L B U R' L' U' B U' l' b u' 
802. 3.26 U B' U' B' U B R B' r' b u' 
803. 5.00 U B U R' U' L B L l' r u 
804. 5.04 U B' R' L U' B' U' L' B' l' u 
805. 3.91 U' B L' U R' U' L U l r' u' 
806. 4.35 L U R B' R' L U L r' b' u' 
807. 3.78 U R' U' B' U B' L' U' r 
808. 5.53 U B R' U L' B' U R' U' l' r b u 
809. 4.26 U B R' U' L' U' B' L R r' b' 
810. 4.03 U L R B U L' U' B r b' 
811. 4.08 U B' L B U R' L B' r b' 
812. 11.01 U' L U L U B' U R B r' b' u' 
813. 4.60 U L R' L' B R' U B b' 
814. 3.27 L U' R' B' L U' B U' b 
815. 6.34 U B R U' L' R L' U' l u 
816. 5.40 U L R' L' B' U B L' l' r u 
817. 8.37 U B R' U' B L' B U L r' b 
818. 5.13 U B' L' R' U L R' U' L r b' 
819. 7.08 L B' R U L' R' U' R' r' b u 
820. 4.44 R B' U' R U' R L B' l' r b' u 
821. 4.48 U' B U B' U L B L l' r' 
822. 5.18 U' B' U' L R B U' R l' b u 
823. 4.15 U' R' L U' R' B R' U' l r u 
824. 7.06 U' L' R U' B R B U l r b' u' 
825. 4.06 L U' R' B' R' U L' B U l' r' 
826. 4.54 U' B' U B U' L U B r' 
827. 5.76 U' B R' L U' B L' R' r b 
828. 3.93 U R L B' L B' R L l r b' u' 
829. 6.01 U' B L U R L B U' l u' 
830. 6.37 B' U L R' L R' L' U' l' b' u' 
831. 9.23 R B R L' B' U L B l' r b' 
832. 4.24 L U L' B L R U' L l r' u 
833. 5.73 B' R U B R U' R' U' l r' b' u 
834. 4.33 B' U' L R L B' U B' l' r 
835. 4.35 U L' B' R U' L R L' r 
836. 4.21 B R' L' B' U L R B' l' b 
837. 5.98 L' R U L U R L R l' b u' 
838. 3.20 U' R L R' U' B U R' l' 
839. 5.82 U L' B R' L' B' U L R' l r' u' 
840. 6.09 L U B U' L B L U' B l' r' b 
841. 8.61 L U R U B L B' R' l' r' b u 
842. 7.12 U L' B' U' B' U' R B l r b' u 
843. 4.80 U B' L R L U B' L u' 
844. 5.87 U L B L' B' R L' B U l' r' b u' 
845. 4.75 U' L B U' R B' L R' l' r b' u 
846. 5.45 R L' B' L U B' U R l r u' 
847. 6.94 U' L U R' L B' U' B' l r b u' 
848. 5.21 U' L U' R L B U' L r' u 
849. 4.69 U R' L' U' B R B U l r b' u 
850. 5.10 R L B R' L' U' L U' l b' u 
851. 5.20 R' B R' L' B R' U L r b' 
852. 5.64 U L' R B' U' R L' B' l' b 
853. 3.27 L U' B' L' R L B U' l' r' b' u' 
854. 4.03 R' B R L R B L' R l' r' b 
855. 3.35 U R L' U B' R U L' 
856. 3.86 U' R L' B' U' L R' U u' 
857. 4.97 U B U B' L B' R' B l r b u 
858. 9.00 L R L U' B' U L B b' 
859. 5.08 U B R' U R' U' B' U' r' b' u 
860. 7.68 R B R' L' R L' B R' l b u' 
861. 9.18 R' U R' B L' R B' R' l' b' u' 
862. 5.01 U L B' L U B' R U' l' r' b' 
863. 4.92 U B U R' U B' R U r 
864. 7.05 L' B U L R' U' L' R' l' r 
865. 4.44 L R U B R' U' R B' l' r u 
866. 3.89 U R' U R' B' U' B U' r u' 
867. 4.57 U' L R' L R' B R' U B l r' b 
868. 4.12 U' L' B R L U L R' l' b' 
869. 4.71 L R U R L U R' L' R' l r' 
870. 7.25 B R L' U B L U L' l r' b 
871. 3.75 U L' B' U R' B' R' U L' r 
872. 4.26 R' L' R U L' B R U' l r' u 
873. 7.04 U B L U B U' R' U' l' r' b u 
874. 6.07 U' L' B U' L' B' U B' r b' 
875. 8.03 L' B U L' U L' R' L' r b' u 
876. 5.07 U' L B' U L' R B U' B' l' b' u 
877. 2.76 U L' R' L U' L' U' R r b 
878. 6.43 R L B' R B' L B R' b u' 
879. 2.53 U R B' R' U' R' B R r u 
880. 5.63 U' L' B L' B L' R L U l' r b' u' 
881. 7.80 L B' L R' U' L' B' R' l u' 
882. 4.57 L' R' U B U B R U' l r b u' 
883. 5.13 U' R U L U L U' L' l' r b u' 
884. 3.93 R U L R L R B L B' r b' 
885. 4.76 U B' R' U L B' L' R' l' b u' 
886. 5.14 R' B' U' R' B L R L' l r b' 
887. 7.03 U R' U B' L' R L' U' l' r' b' u' 
888. 5.25 U' R B U' R B' U L' B r b' u 
889. 4.21 B' U R L' B' L R B' l' r' 
890. 5.81 U' L' U B U' R' L B l' b u 
891. 4.64 L B' L' B L' U L' R' l' b' u 
892. 4.20 L R L U R' L' U R' r' b' 
893. 6.82 U' L' B' L U' B' L U' B b' u 
894. 5.15 R B' U L' U' R B' R l' u 
895. 4.93 L B' U' L' U' R' B' R l' r' 
896. 6.94 L R' U' L U L B U' l b' u' 
897. 3.58 U' R U' L' U' B R B 
898. 5.45 U' R' B R' U' R' B R' r u' 
899. 5.85 U L R U' B L' R' B L' l b u' 
900. 4.03 U R L' U' R' U' L R' l' r b' 
901. 3.49 L R' B R B' L B' R l r u' 
902. 4.41 B U' R' U B R' L U u' 
903. 5.31 U L' R' U R' B' U L' B l' r u 
904. 1.95 U B U B R' B R B' u' 
905. 4.33 L' B R L' U' L' R' U r' b' u' 
906. 6.48 R L B' U B R U R l' r 
907. 3.50 U B' L U' B' L R B' L' r' u 
908. 1.88 U' R' L' U B' U' R' L U b 
909. 6.66 U' L U' B' R' L' U L' b u' 
910. 3.68 L U B L B R L U l' r b u 
911. 5.44 L' U' B' R L R' L R l r b' u' 
912. 5.68 L R B U' L R B' R l' r' b u' 
913. 1.49 U L' U R U B R' B' r u 
914. 6.49 U B' U' R U L' U' B' U' l' r b' 
915. 4.36 U' R B R' L B' R L B' r' b u' 
916. 5.09 U' B' U R' U' R L U' B l' r b u' 
917. 4.16 L' B' U' R L' R' L' R r b' 
918. 6.20 U L' B U R' B L B' l' r u' 
919. 5.96 U' R U' R U' B' R' U l' r' 
920. 6.41 U' B R U' R B' U' L R' l' r' b' u 
921. 6.08 U L' U' L' B U' B R l' r b' u 
922. 4.74 L' U' R' U' B R' L' B' r b' u' 
923. 5.42 L U' R B' R L R B' R l' 
924. 3.84 U L B U L' U B' L l b' u' 
925. 2.97 L R U' R' L' R' B U l' b 
926. 4.92 R B' R L U L R L l r' u' 
927. 7.40 R L' R B L R' U' B' l' r' b' u' 
928. 4.24 U R U R' L' B U B' l' r b u 
929. 4.42 U' L' U' R' U' R' L' U r u' 
930. 5.09 L B L U R' B U' R' l' r 
931. 4.71 R' L B' R L' B U R' l' r' 
932. 4.76 U' B' U' L B' U L B l b' u' 
933. 8.63 L' U L' R L' B' U B r' 
934. 5.32 U' L' U L' R' U L' U B l' u' 
935. 5.29 U R U L R U B R l' r' b' u' 
936. 5.13 U B U' R' L' R B L' l r 
937. 7.08 R U' R B L U' R B U' r b' u' 
938. 4.72 U R U' L' U B' U' L l b 
939. 4.71 U R' B' L B' U B' R' b' u 
940. 4.70 U B' R B L' B R' U' l' b 
941. 4.11 U R' L' R' B' U R' L' U' r' b u' 
942. 4.64 L R B U' B L' U' B l r b' 
943. 4.95 U L' R B' U' R U B U r' 
944. 6.77 R' B R L B L B' R l b u 
945. 3.88 R' B R U' L' B U B l 
946. 5.77 R L' B L R B' L B l r b' u 
947. 5.23 B R U' R U R U' R' l r' b' u' 
948. 7.03 U' L R' U L' U' B U' r 
949. 5.63 R U' L' B' L B' R' U' l' r b 
950. 3.48 R' B U B R' U' R' L l' b u' 
951. 3.24 U R U' B' U B R' U' l r' u' 
952. 3.02 R B R L' B R' U B b' u' 
953. 2.49 L' R' L' R' U R' U L b u' 
954. 3.15 U' R B L U B U L l' u' 
955. 4.40 U' L' R U L R' B U l' r' 
956. 3.85 U' B' R U' L R' U L l r b' 
957. 3.85 R' L' R' B' R U' B U' u 
958. 3.60 R L U' L R L R U' l u' 
959. 3.74 U' B R' L B' U L R B l' b 
960. 3.79 U L B' U' B R L' U R l r b u 
961. 4.31 R L R B' R B' L U l' r u 
962. 4.59 L' B L' B' R' U' R U l r u 
963. 3.69 U' R B R' B U B' U r' b u 
964. 5.96 U' R L U' R' U B U' l r b u' 
965. 3.70 L' B' U' B L U R' L' r' b' 
966. 2.56 U' L U' L' U L' B L' l r' b 
967. 6.08 B' L U' R U' R U' B l b u' 
968. 4.02 U L U' B R' L' R' U R l r' b' 
969. 4.52 L' R' L B' U L B' U l r 
970. 4.52 U R' B' L R U' L R r' b' 
971. 5.33 R B L' U B R B' L l' b u' 
972. 2.56 L U' B U' L U' L R' r b' u' 
973. 3.92 R' L' B' L' U B' R' L' l r b 
974. 5.06 U L R' L R' U' L U' R l r u 
975. 3.29 R' L R U' B R' L B b' u 
976. 6.39 U R B R U' L B L l r b' u' 
977. 4.63 U' B' U L R' U R' U b 
978. 3.95 U' B' L R L B R L' r' 
979. 5.01 B L B' L B U B L l b' u 
980. 4.08 U B' U' L U R U B' l' r u 
981. 6.14 U B' U B' R' U L' R' u 
982. 4.67 U R L' B U B L R' r b' 
983. 4.95 U' L U' L U' R B R' l r u 
984. 3.62 U R' U B' L B R' U' r' b u' 
985. 4.82 U' B' U B' L' R' L' U' R r b 
986. 3.93 U B L' B R B L B r u 
987. 8.04 U' B' R' L B' L R' L' l r b u' 
988. 4.88 L B' R' B L R L' R' r b' 
989. 3.27 U R L B' R L' U' B l r' u 
990. 4.20 R' L' U B L' R' U R l b' 
991. 3.75 L B R U' L R' B R' r' u' 
992. 6.62 B R' B' U' L' B U L' l r' b 
993. 7.82 U' B' L U' R' U' L' U' r b' u' 
994. 4.93 U R' U' R' L U' L' B L' l 
995. 2.96 U L' B L U L U' L l r' b' 
996. 4.01 R' U' L U L U L B' l r' u' 
997. 6.06 R' U' L' U' L B' U' R' b' u' 
998. 3.71 U B' L B' L U' R' U l r 
999. 6.24 L U B' U B' L U' R' B u 
1000. 4.49 L' U R' L R L' B' R' l' b 
1001. 3.69 U R' U' L' B U' B L' l r b' u' 
1002. 5.58 U R' L' B L U' L' R' L u' 
1003. 3.40 R L' B' U' B U R U l 
1004. 4.71 U L U R' B' U B L' R' l' b u' 
1005. 3.66 U' B' U L B' U B' U' B b' u 
1006. 3.18 U' R' U R U' R U R l' b' u 
1007. 4.29 U L' U' B' U R' U' B' r b' u' 
1008. 7.19 L R' U L' U' B R L u 
1009. 6.18 U B' R B' L' U R' B R' r b' u 
1010. 5.10 U B' L B' U' R' U' L' l' r u' 
1011. 8.42 U' R L U' R L B' R' l r' b 
1012. 6.31 U L' B' R U' B' U' R l 
1013. 4.85 U L B R' B' U' B L B' r' b u' 
1014. 3.73 L R' B' R U B U' B l' b' u 
1015. 4.41 U' R' U' R' B L' U R l' r' b' 
1016. 3.13 L R' U R U L' B R b' u 
1017. 4.77 U B' U B' L R' U' L l r' b 
1018. 7.35 U L U B U R' B U r' b u 
1019. 4.41 B' R L' B' R B R' U r b 
1020. 5.09 L' B' L' U R L R B l r' 
1021. 7.00 U B L U R' L U' R' l r b u' 
1022. 4.82 U R' L R B U B' L l' r b 
1023. 4.97 U B L R' U' R' B' U l b u' 
1024. 4.77 U R B' L R' U' R B' l' r b u 
1025. 4.39 U R U' R L B R B l' r' b u 
1026. 4.53 L R' B' R U' R B' R U' l r b 
1027. 7.33 U' L B' U' B R B U l r b u' 
1028. 2.47 U' R' U L' B L B' L U' b' 
1029. 6.72 R L U L B' L' R' L' l' r b 
1030. 3.67 U L' R' U R L R L l' u' 
1031. 4.53 U B U' L B R B U l r' b' u' 
1032. 4.21 U' B U L' B L' R' U B l' b 
1033. 8.39 R' L' R' U' L R L' B' r u' 
1034. 5.95 U' B' U R' L U' B' U' R l' u 
1035. 7.02 L U' B' L B R' L' B U' l r' u' 
1036. 4.98 U R' B R' B R U' B' l' u' 
1037. 5.27 U R L R L' B' U R' U l' r b u 
1038. 5.49 U' L' B L U' R' U B R' l' 
1039. 4.35 U' R B' U B U' L B l' b u' 
1040. 4.61 U L R' L U B' L B R' l' b u' 
1041. 4.69 L' U' B' U' R' L' R' U' l' r b u' 
1042. 6.22 B' L' U R L U B U l r' b' u 
1043. 9.02 U' L R B' R U B' R L' l r' b u' 
1044. 6.20 U L' U' B' L U' B R' l' r' b u 
1045. 4.84 B U L B U R' L U' l' r 
1046. 5.13 U R U L B R B R l' b' 
1047. 6.07 U L' U R U' B' L U b' u 
1048. 6.93 U L' U' L B' U R' L' r' b' u 
1049. 7.19 U' R L' U' B R U' R' B' l r b u' 
1050. 5.94 U B L R L' U L' R r' b' u' 
1051. 2.99 U B U' R U' L' R' L b' u' 
1052. 2.67 U L U' L' U L' B L' r' b u 
1053. 4.31 U R B' R L U' B R B' l' r' 
1054. 7.50 L U B' U' B' R' L U l b u' 
1055. 3.66 L U B' U' R' B U L' b' u 
1056. 6.68 L' R U' R' B U R' U r b u' 
1057. 5.03 L' U' R U' L' R' L B l r' b u' 
1058. 6.89 B L' R' U' R' L U' R r u' 
1059. 5.44 L B' U L' B U' B' U' l r' 
1060. 3.03 R B' R U' R' B' R' B' r' u 
1061. 5.00 L U R L' U B U' L' l r' b' 
1062. 5.23 L R L U L R B' L B' r u 
1063. 3.85 B' R B' U' L R L R' l' b' u' 
1064. 4.30 U' L' B R U' L' B U' L r b' u' 
1065. 4.30 B R' B' U' L' R L' B' l' u' 
1066. 3.56 U L' U B' R' B U R' l u 
1067. 4.09 U' B R' U B R' B' L' R' l u 
1068. 4.18 R' B U' B U R B' U' l' r u 
1069. 3.63 U' L' B L' B' L R' L' r' b' u' 
1070. 4.07 U L' B' U' R' L' B L' R l' r' b 
1071. 3.94 U' L R L R' B R B' l' r u 
1072. 3.44 U' B U' L R B' L' R r b 
1073. 5.21 U L' R' B R' B L' R B' l' r b u' 
1074. 5.07 U R L R U R B' U' u 
1075. 3.79 L' B R' U' R' B U' R l' r' b 
1076. 3.35 L' B L U' B' L' U R l 
1077. 5.06 U B R' U L' U R U' l b' u' 
1078. 4.25 R' U' L R U B R' B l' 
1079. 5.39 U' B U' R' B R B L' r' 
1080. 4.48 U R U B R' B' U' L l r b u' 
1081. 7.18 R' U' R U' R B' L U' l' r' b 
1082. 8.98 L' R' U' B U' L' U' B l b u' 
1083. 8.79 U L' U' B L' U' B' R B' l r' b' u 
1084. 4.75 U L' R U' R' B R' U B' 
1085. 4.80 U' L' R' U' L R' L' B r b' 
1086. 6.36 B' L B' L B' U B R l' r b u 
1087. 3.69 L R' B U' B R' L' U' l' r 
1088. 5.36 U L' B' R' U' R L U' R' l' r b' 
1089. 5.93 U L R' B' U' R U' L R l r b' u' 
1090. 5.74 L' U L' U' R' B' U R' l r' 
1091. 5.61 U L R' B L U L B U' l r b u' 
1092. 2.08 U R' U' R' U L R L' l' b' u 
1093. 4.04 B' U L' B U L R U l r b' u 
1094. 4.87 L R L R B U B' R' r b u' 
1095. 5.03 L' U R L B' U' L' B l r b' u' 
1096. 6.16 U B' R U R B' L B' l b' u'


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2017)

9:00.36 2-7 relay pb


----------



## dboeren (Jul 28, 2017)

Broke the 10 minute barrier on 6x6

So yeah, in a world where we're always hearing about Felik's latest world record it may not be a big deal. And I know I'm still super-slow and have a VERY long way to go to not suck.

But, I'm still stoked. I just got my first 6x6 (Wuhua) and learned to solve it less than four weeks ago and have been practicing when I can which isn't that much since we've got a 6 year old son with autism.

Anyway, this is my first time less than 10 minutes. I got all three parities. Checkerboard edges, odd number of "bad edges" (I use Roux, don't know CFOP. Yes, I know Roux is not ideal for big cubes), and then two swapped edges at the end. But despite that I did a lot better on my centers and edge pairing and stopped the clock (XYZTimer on my iPad) at 9:27.56.

I wonder how much time I'd have saved without any parities? I decided to play it safe and use slices instead of the faster wide turns on my checkerboard parity just because the last two times I tried to do wide turns instead I messed up the algorithm.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 29, 2017)

7.25 single, 10.94 AO12, 12.61 AO1000, just to make sure I don't lose track of those PBs before resetting my qqtimer session.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 29, 2017)

First sub-10 solve! Fullstep, if you count a super easy xcross and super easy ZBLL (Sune) to be fullstep.

9.370 U2 R D2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 B D' B2 F D2 F D B' R2 Rw Uw'


----------



## Iggy (Jul 29, 2017)

8:44.94 2-7 relay pb


----------



## Malkom (Jul 29, 2017)

Some official stuff
Megaminx: 57.82 average and 51.09 single
5x5: 1:36.xx almost overall PB average (could've been 2 seconds faster without the PLL fail)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2017)

STATE RECORD PLS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-29
avg of 12: 2.46

Time List:
1. 2.29 U' F2 R F U F U R2 F' 
2. 1.96 R2 F' U F' R' U' F U2 R2 U' 
3. (4.49) U R' F R' F R2 F2 U2 F' 
4. 3.25 U' F' U F' U' R U' F2 R2 
5. 2.22 U2 F R U2 F' R2 F U' R' 
6. 1.92 R2 F' U F2 R F' U' F U' 
7. 3.41 F' R2 F2 R' F' U F R' U 
8. 2.16 F R2 U2 F R' F2 R' F' U' 
9. 2.27 F2 U2 F U2 F U F' R' U2 
10. 2.59 F' R' F R2 F' R U F U 
11. 2.52 F R' F U2 R2 F R F U2 
12. (1.71) R' F' U2 R' U F U R' U'


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 30, 2017)

11.71 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U' R D R U B' L2 F R U B' 
OH PB single ayyyyy


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 30, 2017)

dboeren said:


> Broke the 10 minute barrier on 6x6
> 
> So yeah, in a world where we're always hearing about Felik's latest world record it may not be a big deal. And I know I'm still super-slow and have a VERY long way to go to not suck.
> 
> ...



Hey, I haven't even learned to solve the 5x5 yet. I think that is awesome


----------



## dboeren (Jul 30, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Hey, I haven't even learned to solve the 5x5 yet. I think that is awesome



If you can solve a 4x4 then 5x5 shouldn't be too much problem. Bigger sizes are pretty much just more of the same thing. Centers get a bit harder but the concepts are all the same and odd sizes have fewer parity issues. You can do it 

If you haven't done 4x4 yet, it's done by reducing it into a 3x3 by matching up multiple pieces into one larger one. The added bits are:
1. Solve centers
2. Arrange centers (only on even sized cubes, they might be out-of-order due to no fixed center piece)
3. Pair edges
4. Solve as a normal 3x3
5. Fix any parity issues

Parity comes up when some of the center pieces that LOOK identical are actually misarranged. This causes either two edges to be swapped at the end, or a single edge to be flipped and you have to perform an algorithm to correct these. Starting on 5x5 there is a 3rd type where one edge is a checkerboard and you have to swap the inner or outer edge pieces to correct it. So basically one more algorithm to learn to correct that too.

Starting on size 5 but even moreso on size 6+ it's handy to learn commutators for solving the last two centers.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 30, 2017)

Meggaaaaa

Average of 5: 50.54
1. (57.95) 
2. (46.81) 
3. 50.08 
4. 50.61 
5. 50.92


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2017)

dboeren said:


> Starting on 5x5 there is a 3rd type where one edge is a checkerboard and you have to swap the inner or outer edge pieces to correct it. So basically one more algorithm to learn to correct that too.


If you're learning the checkerboard edge algorithm as a completely new algorithm and already know orientation parity, you're doing something wrong haha


----------



## dboeren (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah, you're right - I wasn't really thinking about that it's the same algorithm, just pointing out that it can manifest in a different way on bigger cubes.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2017)

me to my dad: "I GOT A PB SNIGGLE"

6.00 D' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L F2 R B F' R2 D' R' B2 F U2
x2 y' //Inspection
B L' D R' L2 D' //Cross+1
U R U' R' //F2L-2
U2 L U' L' //F2L-3
y U' R U' R' U R U R' //F2L-4
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //PLL

47stm/6.00s = 7.8stps

also:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-30
mean of 3: 8.17

Time List:
1. 7.48 R' F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 R2 L' F' R U' R' D R2 F2 R2 
2. 11.01 R F2 D2 R D2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D L F U2 F2 U' B R2 D2 U' 
3. 6.00 D' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 L F2 R B F' R2 D' R' B2 F U2

but who cares about mo3


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 30, 2017)

Just shy of a week of having the magnetic 5 I now have broken every pb with it (Just missing single for the magnetic 4).

Single 1:01.83 (I expect sub 1 soon)
Average of 5: 1:11.32 (I expect sub 1:10 in the next two weeks)
Average of 12: 1:13.07 (Maybe 1:12 this week, but I am sometimes inconsistent)
Global average is around 1:17-1:16


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 30, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> but who cares about mo3


I actually wonder if Max Park does? It's on his PB sheet, and he might just measure it for fun, but I'm still curious


----------



## imvelox (Jul 30, 2017)

According to his PB's sheet, Feliks just got the first sub2 ever on a 7x7: 1:59.86.

I think that was one of the most impressive barriers ever broken.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 30, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> I actually wonder if Max Park does? It's on his PB sheet, and he might just measure it for fun, but I'm still curious


I do, just because.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I do, just because.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 31, 2017)

imvelox said:


> According to his PB's sheet, Feliks just got the first sub2 ever on a 7x7: 1:59.86.
> 
> I think that was one of the most impressive barriers ever broken.


Link to his sheet?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 31, 2017)

what


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-30
avg of 12: 10.434

Time List:
1. (8.925) R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 B D' B' L2 U R B F' D L' 
2. 9.092 D L R D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R' D' U2 B' R2 B D R D' 
3. 11.612 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U R D' B' D2 F2 R B F' U B 
4. 11.988 R B2 R2 D U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 B D R B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 
5. 9.266 F' U' R2 U2 F2 L' F' U2 F D F2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 
6. 9.248 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 B' D2 L U2 R' D U' R D' B' 
7. 11.991 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 F L2 F' D2 U F' L' D2 R F D R' D2 
8. 9.302 R' D L2 U F2 U L2 D' R2 D2 R' F2 L B' R U' L2 F2 U' 
9. 11.128 L' R2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' F2 L R2 U R' B F2 R' 
10. (14.091) U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 F' D2 L D R B2 F2 U' F' U 
11. 10.302 F D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D' B F2 R2 B' L2 R' U L' B' 
12. 10.407 F R' F' L U' L2 F' D R L' F L2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2


5/12 solves were sub10, absolutely insane


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 31, 2017)

dboeren said:


> If you can solve a 4x4 then 5x5 shouldn't be too much problem. Bigger sizes are pretty much just more of the same thing. Centers get a bit harder but the concepts are all the same and odd sizes have fewer parity issues. You can do it
> 
> If you haven't done 4x4 yet, it's done by reducing it into a 3x3 by matching up multiple pieces into one larger one. The added bits are:
> 1. Solve centers
> ...



Eh, it's more a matter of haven't gotten around to ordering a 5x5 yet. I can solve the 4x4.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 31, 2017)

6.10 D2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F D2 F L D' R2 D2 F L F D B F'



Spoiler



z2
Double X-Cross: U' R' F2 R D U L F' U L U' L' D (Going for RB 2x2 and got the OG Accedentally)
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
L U' L'
U2 M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R Rw'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2


8.36 ETPS o.0


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 31, 2017)

Ay nice. Featuring a 7.28 which was an accidental x cross.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-31
avg of 5: 8.90

Time List:
1. 8.77 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L F U B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' 
2. (12.06) L F2 U F B2 R2 B' U D' F2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 
3. 8.31 U2 F' B2 R' B' U B' L' B' L2 D2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L 
4. 9.61 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 F U' L' B2 L' U L' D' R2 U' 
5. (7.28) R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L2 F' R' D F R' B2 L U2 F' L D


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2017)

peebles on the mini rubric

mean of 3: 1.85
1. 1.13 U' F2 R' U F' R' F R U' 
2. 3.37 U' R' F' U2 R U2 F2 R' U 
3. 1.03 F U' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U' R'

avg of 5: 1.90
1. 1.13 U' F2 R' U F' R' F R U' 
2. (3.37) U' R' F' U2 R U2 F2 R' U 
3. (1.03) F U' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' 
4. 2.22 F R' F R U2 R' U' R U 
5. 2.33 R2 F' U2 F R2 F U R' U'

avg of 12: 2.21
1. 1.49 F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F' R' U 
2. (3.99) R2 U' F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' 
3. 1.13 U' F2 R' U F' R' F R U' 
4. 3.37 U' R' F' U2 R U2 F2 R' U 
5. (1.03) F U' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' 
6. 2.22 F R' F R U2 R' U' R U 
7. 2.33 R2 F' U2 F R2 F U R' U' 
8. 1.84 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U2 
9. 3.12 U' R U' F' R F2 U' R2 U' 
10. 2.46 R' U' R U R' F2 R U' F' 
11. 2.52 R2 U' F' R' F2 U R U' F2 
12. 1.61 U2 F2 U R2 F' R2 F R2 U2

Sorry Andrew Dressman and @Pryge but the state record is mine


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 31, 2017)

im fast at 4x4 cool

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 29.58
worst time: 46.21

current mo3: 36.10 (σ = 2.45)
best mo3: 33.20 (σ = 3.40)

current avg5: 38.60 (σ = 1.98)
best avg5: 34.77 (σ = 1.83)

current avg12: 37.73 (σ = 2.17)
best avg12: 36.05 (σ = 1.75)

current avg50: 37.88 (σ = 2.85)
best avg50: 37.88 (σ = 2.85)

session avg: 37.88 (σ = 2.85)
session mean: 37.86


----------



## RobinJamais (Jul 31, 2017)

Just had to write this somewhere  Have absolutely zero friends who enjoy puzzles. So today after not having timed my solves for a couple of weeks i went from an average of 45 to 34. and got my PB down from 33 to 24 (no oll/pll skip)

Now I just need to consistently average sub-30 and keep working on my cross+f2l.

Anyone know how long it might take before I get there? I solve about 3-5 hours a day.


----------



## Ianwubby (Jul 31, 2017)

Apparently U R U F' U2 is a 2x2 scramble that ChaoTimer will give. I'm totally counting the resulting 0.89 as a PB, though.

U R U F' U2 //scramble
z2 y //inspection
U2 R U' R' U' //solve
5 HTM / 0.89 seconds = 5.62 HTPS


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 31, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Link to his sheet?


http://bit.ly/FAZPBS


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 31, 2017)

FinnGamer said:


> Just shy of a week of having the magnetic 5 I now have broken every pb with it (Just missing single for the magnetic 4).
> 
> Single 1:01.83 (I expect sub 1 soon)
> Average of 5: 1:11.32 (I expect sub 1:10 in the next two weeks)
> ...


Well scratch that. Now Every PB broken for 4 and 5

1. 27.23 B' Uw D' Fw2 Uw' B2 F' R2 Uw D' L' Uw2 U2 R2 U2 D' F D R2 D Uw' R' Rw2 L F Fw' L Fw Rw' R' F' Fw L D' R2 B' Rw2 L' D2 B

33.55 Ao5 + 35.52 Ao12 
Global Average is ~37 still.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 31, 2017)

12.31 PB Ao100, so my goal of a 12.3x Ao100 has been met



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Single:* 9.62 R2 F2 D2 F2 L R' B2 L U2 R' B D' B F2 D2 B R' D' U' B' 
*Average of 5:* 11.18 (Pure Sub-12? Whaaaat)
1. 11.07 D B L B D R2 B2 U F' U' R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U R2 
2. 11.07 B' L' F R U' D2 F D' B' R' L' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' 
3. 11.41 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B F R' D' L' U' L U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 
4. (10.56) B' D' R' L' U F2 U2 F B' D F2 B2 R' L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 
5. (11.55) U2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L D B' F U2 F D' L D
*Average of 12:* 11.48
1. 10.82 F' B R U2 F2 B R' U' R' F' U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U 
2. (13.27) B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D R2 U' L B2 F D2 B' R' B' U' F' U 
3. 12.46 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' L' D L2 D B L' U F2 L' F 
4. 10.37 B' L U2 F2 U' R2 F U F D' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' 
5. 11.55 U L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R' D2 B D2 R F' D' U2 B' R' 
6. 12.10 L2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' R D' R F' D B D' B D F 
7. 11.42 F' B2 L2 F2 B U B R' B' R2 U R2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 
8. 11.79 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L D R2 D' F R' B U2 L' U2 
9. 11.86 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L R' D' R' F2 L B U' L2 F' 
10. 11.04 B D' B2 U' R' F' R2 U' D B D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 
11. (9.76) U2 L' D2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' U' F' L2 B' L' D2 F2 D' B2 
12. 11.41 R2 D R2 L2 B' R2 U' R' U' L2 F L2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2
*PB Average of 100:* 12.31 (12.23 Ao50 in there)
1. 11.17 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 L U2 B' F' L' F' D2 R2 F L' 
2. 11.42 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' R B D B L' R2 B' D F U2 F2 
3. 11.76 B L2 D2 U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 D U' R U' B D L2 R B' L2 
4. 11.25 D B2 L B R L F R' U' D2 R2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' 
5. 12.82 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B D F L2 R' B L2 F' R2 
6. 13.25 B2 D F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U L D' L F R U B' R' U2 
7. 13.41 U2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R' D' U B U2 F L' B L2 B2 
8. 12.45 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' D B' R' B U' F' U B' D2 B' 
9. (22.42) U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L F D U F2 D2 F' L U2 R' 
10. 11.07 D B L B D R2 B2 U F' U' R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U R2 
11. 11.07 B' L' F R U' D2 F D' B' R' L' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' 
12. 11.41 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B F R' D' L' U' L U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 
13. 10.56 B' D' R' L' U F2 U2 F B' D F2 B2 R' L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 
14. 11.55 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L D B' F U2 F D' L D 
15. (15.62) D' B R2 F2 L' U' R' B' D' F2 U2 L' D2 L F2 R' F2 R2 U2 L' 
16. 13.68 D R F B D' R F' L D L' D2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 
17. 11.44 R2 U R B' D F U F' U D2 R' U2 L D2 R2 F2 R2 L U2 D2 
18. 12.48 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F L' U2 L D' R2 B2 U2 B' 
19. (10.51) D2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 B' L R D L' F 
20. 10.74 U L2 U F' U' R' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 
21. 11.47 R F B2 D2 R U' F2 D' F R' U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D2 
22. 12.54 L B2 U' D2 B2 L U2 R D B2 R2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F2 
23. (16.63) D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 F' L U' B D' U F L B' D2 F' 
24. 11.36 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 B L' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 D R' 
25. 14.31 F2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F' D U' B' U2 B' R' B U 
26. 12.26 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R' B' F2 R D2 R B' L2 R B2 
27. 12.67 L2 B R' B2 D R F2 D R L F R2 B' R2 B' U2 F' B2 D2 F' U2 
28. 11.06 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L R2 U' B' U2 R D B2 R B 
29. 11.12 R2 D' U2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R F L2 U' L' D' F' R' U' R' U' 
30. 13.97 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 B' D' F' R' U2 B' R' B' L' F R 
31. 14.29 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' D' L2 D2 B2 R D L U F 
32. 12.35 B R L2 D' F' U' F' R D' R U2 D2 F2 R2 L D2 L U2 D2 R2 
33. 11.49 U2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L' B' D' B2 U' R' U' L B2 R2 F' 
34. 11.65 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' F2 R2 B U B2 L2 U L' R2 
35. 11.30 B2 L U2 L2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' L U B R2 F L' R2 D2 U 
36. 11.33 F U2 F R2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 U' B2 F' L' B' D B' L R' D' 
37. 10.93 B' R2 D2 F' U R L' F2 D F D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F 
38. 13.60 U R2 B2 D R2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L R' D' F' D2 L' D R B 
39. 12.64 R' F2 U B' D2 B' R D F' B2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 R' D2 R2 L' B2 
40. (19.44) R U F2 D2 L D2 F' B' U B' D2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 
41. 12.67 D' B U' L D2 F2 R' F R' U' F L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F U2 D2 B R2 
42. (9.62) R2 F2 D2 F2 L R' B2 L U2 R' B D' B F2 D2 B R' D' U' B' 
43. 11.68 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' B' F' L D L2 D2 
44. 10.86 D2 L' F' D F B U R2 B U' D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 
45. 11.65 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 B' U' B2 R' B L F' R2 U' R2 F' 
46. 12.37 D2 B' R U R' F2 R B' U2 R' U D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D 
47. 12.27 B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' D L' U' L D' U2 B' R2 
48. 12.80 D L2 U L2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' F' R D R' D2 U2 F' D2 L' D U' 
49. 13.01 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L D2 L D' U2 B' D2 L' B' R' U R F' 
50. 13.71+ L' F' B D' R B2 U L D' F2 U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 U2 
51. 12.83 F' L' U2 D F2 L' B' U L D2 L2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F2 B' D2 R2 
52. 13.75 R D2 F U' L' U F' L U F2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 F2 
53. 12.99 U2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 B' D' F D2 U' L2 R D' R' D 
54. 15.25 B' L' F2 L2 F U' F2 D' B L' B' U2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 
55. 13.38 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 U2 B F U2 L' R' D F R D2 F2 U R B2 U2 
56. 14.21 F2 L2 F2 L F2 L D2 U2 R' F2 R2 D' U F R U B' D2 B2 R F2 
57. 13.62 D' L2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 R2 D L F L2 D R2 F2 D F' D2 R' 
58. 12.70 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' U2 R U R2 B R' F L B' L D U2 
59. 13.76 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 R' B R2 U2 R2 D U2 R F2 U 
60. (10.21) F' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D' B2 D2 U' B D' U2 L' B' F2 
61. 12.26 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 L F' U' L' B L2 F2 U 
62. 10.85 U2 L' F' L2 B' D L' U' L' F2 D2 B D2 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 
63. 11.86 U' R2 U F2 L2 D L2 D B2 D L' D B U L2 R U2 R' B2 U' 
64. 11.17 F2 D2 F D2 F D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 U' F2 D L2 B L2 D' R' F 
65. 12.21 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D' F' L2 R' B2 U2 F L2 D' R 
66. 12.05 R B2 F2 L' R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U B' L2 R2 B2 L D' B' D 
67. 12.50 U B' L D' R' D F2 R F' R U2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 
68. 13.55 D2 L B' R L B2 D F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' 
69. 14.86 R F2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 R' D2 U' B F' R' D2 F R' D U2 L2 
70. (23.73) L2 F' R D F D' L' D' R' F2 L2 F R2 L2 F R2 D2 B U2 F 
71. 11.68 U B R U2 R2 D' R L U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 
72. 11.98 R2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F D' U2 B' R D L2 B' L' F 
73. 11.78 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B D2 B U' L2 B R2 U' F R' D2 B U' 
74. 12.41 L' D' F2 U R F B' U' F2 B2 R D2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F 
75. 12.98 F U2 R D' B' U D2 L2 B' L U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
76. 12.90 R' B R' F' D2 R B' D F L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F B2 R2 B2 D2 
77. 12.22 R2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F L U2 F2 L R' U F2 L R' 
78. 11.71 F L2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 F' L2 D' F2 L' B U L' D2 L' F' R2 
79. 14.83 B2 U' B' R' D' F' R D2 R' U2 B' R2 F' B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 
80. 11.19 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U' B F L2 B' D2 L' B' D L D2 
81. 12.75 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R' D' U' F R2 D' R U2 F' L 
82. 11.89 B F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D' B D F' D' R F' U F' 
83. 13.07 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B R D2 U' B' R U' F L' F' 
84. 11.75 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U F L2 F L' U2 L' F2 D' L' U' 
85. 13.42 L2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 F D' B R B' U' L' D' R2 B' R' 
86. 13.38 R' F' B2 R2 L' U F' R2 F R D L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 
87. 11.87 F' D2 L2 F B2 L F2 R' B2 U' B' D2 F D2 R2 B' R2 F R2 B' D2 
88. 11.54 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 D' B2 D2 F' L U R D' F2 D' B2 L U' 
89. 10.82 F' B R U2 F2 B R' U' R' F' U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U 
90. 13.27 B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D R2 U' L B2 F D2 B' R' B' U' F' U 
91. 12.46 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' L' D L2 D B L' U F2 L' F 
92. (10.37) B' L U2 F2 U' R2 F U F D' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' 
93. 11.55 U L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R' D2 B D2 R F' D' U2 B' R' 
94. 12.10 L2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' R D' R F' D B D' B D F 
95. 11.42 F' B2 L2 F2 B U B R' B' R2 U R2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 
96. 11.79 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L D R2 D' F R' B U2 L' U2 
97. 11.86 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L R' D' R' F2 L B U' L2 F' 
98. 11.04 B D' B2 U' R' F' R2 U' D B D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 
99. (9.76) U2 L' D2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' U' F' L2 B' L' D2 F2 D' B2 
100. 11.41 R2 D R2 L2 B' R2 U' R' U' L2 F L2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 1, 2017)

First 5bld success!!! 23:43.20 was my time. By far my proudest cubing accomplishment to date. 5x5 wasn't that bad... hey is that an aoshi I see over there


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 1, 2017)

Had some pretty lucky scrambles and improved my avg5 by one second and my avg12 by almost two! I think these PBs will stand for a while for me. Now onto tackling that single PB...



Spoiler: Times list and scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-31

avg of 5: 17.04


Time List:

1. 16.17 B' U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 L D R2 U R' 

2. 16.20 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R F' U' B R B' F2 D' B2 

3. (20.54) L F U' B2 L' U L B' L' B2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F R2 B R2 

4. 18.74 F2 R' U2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 F' D R' F2 D2 R' D U2 R2 U2 

5. (15.93) R U2 F R U R2 F2 B D F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D R


Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-31

avg of 12: 18.83


Time List:

1. 18.98 B' U2 L U R2 F' D' R' D' L' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 R D2 R' U' 

2. 16.17 B' U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 L D R2 U R' 

3. 16.20 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R F' U' B R B' F2 D' B2 

4. 20.54 L F U' B2 L' U L B' L' B2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F R2 B R2 

5. 18.74 F2 R' U2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 F' D R' F2 D2 R' D U2 R2 U2 

6. (15.93) R U2 F R U R2 F2 B D F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D R 

7. (22.02) F' U2 B2 F D2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U' B' D' U2 R' U2 L B L2 

8. 20.15 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 D F2 U2 B2 R D L2 R2 

9. 19.78 L2 D' R' U D2 F U2 F' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B' 

10. 17.78 B2 U' B R' L' U L D F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L B' 

11. 21.17 R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 R F D F' 

12. 18.77 F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' L' F D L' D2 R' D' F D' L'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 1, 2017)

Guys...

I had one of those sessions...
ONE OF THOSE SESSIONS!!

Single: 6.81
Ao5: 8.35
*PB ao12 from 9.35 to 9.00
PB ao50 from 10.25 to 9.89
PB ao100 from 10.39 to 10.15
*
Tons and Tons of sub 9 singles, about 5 sub 8's and 1 sub 7.

All else I can say is that a lot of screaming was heard tonight.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 1, 2017)

PB ao50/ao100 of 16.08/16.42.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-1
solves/total: 200/200

single
best: 10.787
worst: 27.067

mean of 3
current: 16.630 (σ = 4.08)
best: 13.479 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 5
current: 16.777 (σ = 1.10)
best: 13.155 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 12
current: 17.128 (σ = 1.51)
best: 14.527 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 50
current: 16.650 (σ = 2.20)
best: 16.084 (σ = 1.91)

avg of 100
current: 16.525 (σ = 2.19)
best: 16.423 (σ = 1.95)

Average: 16.704 (σ = 2.08)
Mean: 16.836

Time List:
1. 16.208 D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B D' U2 R' B' U' L2 R' Rw' Uw'
2. 14.692 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 U' B2 U2 R' B' D' U2 R2 B' L' B' F' L2 Rw Uw
3. 16.052 D' L' U2 R' D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L F D' L' F' R2 D2 R' D R' Rw Uw'
4. 16.580 U2 F' L2 F L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' D L B D F' U B2 L' U Fw' Uw2
5. 25.644 U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 R2 F' R2 F' L B' L' U L' D' R2 F D' R' Rw2 Uw2
6. 20.064 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L' B2 L F' R' U L' F2 D F Rw Uw'
7. 16.263 D B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L B2 D L2 D' F' L2 R' U' F2 Fw' Uw2
8. 18.459 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L' B' L B R U' L B L2 D' Rw' Uw
9. 15.223 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 L' B2 D' U2 L F U' R' D2 L Uw
10. 16.195 D' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U L U R F' L2 B U L2 B' F' Fw'
11. 17.995 B' R F2 U2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L D2 B D2 F' R' B' D' B' D' Fw' Uw2
12. 16.625 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F' L' D' B2 D' B F D B2 F' Rw2
13. 17.261 D2 L2 F L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 U' B' F2 D2 L D2 F' D' R' B' Uw2
14. 20.966 R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 R2 U2 F L' B' F2 L U' R2 B F' U' Rw' Uw'
15. 18.713+ R2 U2 R' L2 F R2 D' L F' D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U' Rw Uw'
16. 22.754 R L2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B' U' R2 B L' R2 U' F' U2 Rw Uw2
17. 14.667 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 B L B' R' D F L' U B' F' U Rw2
18. 16.135 B D B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 L U2 L2 U' R U2 R B' R' Fw
19. 18.399 D2 B' U2 L U B R F' R U' D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 B Rw2
20. 15.119 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U R F R2 B L D2 U' R U F' Fw' Uw
21. 18.481 U R U2 L F' U2 B' L D2 B' U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 D' Rw' Uw
22. 17.152 R F2 L2 U2 B F' D2 F R2 D' F2 L D2 U' B R' D F2 Rw'
23. 14.024 B2 L F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F' L2 R' F' D' F' D' U F R' Fw Uw'
24. 13.160 D' L' U' B U' L2 U' F D R F2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 Fw Uw
25. 22.726 F D2 F R2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' F U2 F' R' B2 U' B R2 D Fw Uw'
26. 13.018 F' L' B' R D L F' U' L' R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 Fw
27. 17.393 B R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 L' D' F' U' R2 F' R' B2 L Rw' Uw
28. 18.037 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 L F2 R2 U B D R' D' L2 D L2 R2 Fw' Uw2
29. 13.445 U R2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 B' R' U' R' U2 F' U' Uw2
30. 18.835 R' D2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B L2 B U2 R' U R2 B' U2 R B R2 Rw Uw
31. 14.929 D' L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F D' F' R U2 F2 L B D2 U2 Fw Uw2
32. 17.825 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 L U2 L B2 U2 D' R B D2 R' F' R2 D B U' Rw' Uw'
33. 15.311 F D' F2 B' U' R2 F' D' B2 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R2 F Rw2
34. 23.408 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 B' R U2 B' R2 F' L' B R2 Fw Uw'
35. 15.757 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' B D L' U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 U Rw' Uw'
36. 18.162 R' F2 R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R D B2 D2 F U2 F' R' U' Rw Uw
37. 15.315 R' U' R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F' L2 R D2 L2 D2 B U Fw
38. 19.166 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' L' B' R' B D U' R F2 D2 Uw
39. 18.551 L2 U R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L D2 U F2 D' L R2 B' L' Fw'
40. 17.865 D L2 U2 R' U2 L F2 L' U B' D R' B D L F' U2 Fw Uw
41. 18.008 F' B2 U L2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 D2 L U F2 L F2 U' Rw'
42. 15.598 B R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 D L' B D' U' F2 L' U' L D' Rw Uw'
43. 15.162 D L F2 D R2 B' R U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' Uw'
44. 17.544 F D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B R2 B U2 L' R D' L U L' U' B L' R' Uw2
45. 13.491 B' D2 B2 L U' R' B' D' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 D2 R B' Rw' Uw
46. 15.082 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 D2 L R' B' F2 L D U2 R' U B' Fw Uw
47. 14.087 D' L2 B F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' R F D' L F D' F' R' Rw Uw
48. 18.014 D2 F R2 F D2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L U' R2 D' L2 U2 B L' R' U2 R2 Rw2 Uw2
49. 16.469 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D B2 F' L D' U R' B' L' F L B2
50. 15.849 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' B L' D' U' R U' F2 U B2 Uw2
51. 19.640 L2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 D' B R' B2 U R F' U R' U Rw Uw'
52. 17.277 D B' R2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R B F2 L F U' R Rw'
53. 15.567 U F2 D R U' B R U' F2 B2 U2 R L2 U2 B2 R U Fw' Uw
54. 17.656 L B U' D R' B' U2 D L2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R B2 L F2 D2 Fw' Uw2
55. 15.682 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 D' L2 B U2 L2 D F2 R B' D' B' D2 Rw Uw'
56. 13.761 F' U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L B' D R F D B U2 B2 Uw'
57. 21.004 U' F2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' L B' U F R2 D2 L R2 Fw Uw'
58. 14.123 D' R L' F' U D2 R' B' R2 U D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U F' Rw' Uw2
59. 16.751 F D2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' R' D' F2 D' L R2 F' R' D' U Rw Uw'
60. 16.252 F U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R U' B' F2 L' R2 B' U' L2 Rw Uw2
61. 17.786 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' D' F' U' F2 L2 R2 U F R' F2 Rw'
62. 17.463 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' D B' F U' B' L U B' R' Rw Uw'
63. 15.593 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U L' D' L U' F' U2 R B' U2 Rw2
64. 14.829 R B L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 R2 B' R B2 R2 D' F' R D' L' F' Rw2
65. 15.043 U' L' U R' L U2 F D U2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 F L Fw Uw2
66. 14.447 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U F2 L B R' D' L2 Rw Uw
67. 15.249 D' B R' F2 R' D R2 U R' L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 B L2 F' D2 L' Rw
68. 17.330 L' U2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B' L' B U2 L' F L B' F2
69. 18.991 R' U2 B2 F2 L U2 L U2 F2 L R2 B' U2 B2 U' R B2 D R D2 Fw' Uw'
70. 13.934 B' L' B2 L B2 D2 L D2 F2 L' B' F' U2 R B2 U' L' R' Rw'
71. 21.957 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 L U' B2 F' D2 R' U F2 D U2 Rw' Uw'
72. 16.230 U B' L' F2 U L U2 F L' D2 R2 F B' R2 F' B2 D2 B' L2 Fw Uw2
73. 22.707 B2 U R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R' F' D' R' U B' L' F R U Rw Uw2
74. 13.566 R F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 B' L2 R' U L2 U L' F L2 Rw
75. 15.761 F D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' D' L B2 F2 U' B L D R2 Rw2
76. 13.219 F' U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U R2 L D2 F' L F2 U2 B2 L2 F Fw' Uw
77. 13.584 D F' D' R F' U F D' B D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F' Rw Uw'
78. 17.875 D2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 B L' U' B D' L B2 F' L U' Fw' Uw'
79. 19.136 U B2 D2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 L B' L' B U' R2 F U' B' R' Fw Uw2
80. 14.416 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U B R2 U' F2 R' U2 F D2 L U' Fw
81. 15.647 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U R' B U' L B2 U2 R F2 Fw' Uw'
82. 19.485 F' B' D B R' D F' R L F L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U D2 R2 U B2 Rw2 Uw'
83. 17.248 U2 R' B2 R D B U' D2 R' U2 L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F' U2 F' B Uw'
84. 20.294 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' U B R' D' L2 U' Fw' Uw'
85. 18.166 F2 D F2 R2 D' U' L2 U F2 U2 R' D2 R' B D' R' D' F D2 Fw Uw2
86. 17.274 D' U2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' F2 U2 B L' D B' D2 B L R' B2 U' Rw2 Uw
87. 15.879 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U B2 U' B D2 R B' L' D2 R' F L2 F2 Fw Uw
88. 17.928 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D B' R' B' U2 L D R2 B L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
89. 14.721 D2 L2 F R2 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 B' R' F U B U F2 L B L2 Uw
90. 14.956 U2 F2 U2 B' F D2 F R2 L D2 R' F' L2 D' U2 L' F R' Rw2
91. 16.380 U2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B L2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 U F L R' Rw2 Uw
92. 18.781 F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 F U2 F D2 F2 U B' D L' R' B D R U2 L2 Uw
93. 19.014 R' F L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 B' R2 F D U2 L' U L2 R' B D2 B2 Rw2
94. 14.223 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L R D2 B2 L2 B F' U F R' U2 B D L U Uw
95. 20.013 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 D R' F' L R2 U' L' U2 Uw
96. 21.240 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B R2 D' B2 D2 L' B' U2 L' F2 Rw Uw2
97. 14.164 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L R' D' B' F2 U L2 F2 L U2 F Fw Uw'
98. 19.469 U' L F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 F R' U B' F2 L B2 F Fw Uw'
99. 18.124 R D2 F L2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 D R' F L' B L U R Fw Uw
100. 16.442 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 L' R' F R D B L2 D L2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw
101. 17.831 F B U2 R' L U' L2 U' B' R' U2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 Rw'
102. 13.431 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R D2 F2 D U' R' D2 L' B' D2 Rw' Uw
103. 13.036 F2 R' L B R' L' F' D' B F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 Fw Uw
104. 14.559 D2 F' R2 B U L2 F' B2 R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R F' Uw
105. 12.998 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' R2 D U' L B D L' R' B' Rw2
106. 12.880 L2 U2 L2 B D2 B R2 B2 L2 B' R' D L' R D2 L2 R' F U' F' Rw' Uw
107. 15.339 B R2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R D' F R B' U F' R2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw
108. 20.930 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' F' R2 F R D' L D' F R' D2
109. 16.019 B2 R D B L' D2 F L F D2 R' L' F2 B2 R' B2 L F2 Rw2 Uw2
110. 15.361 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L U2 B U2 B F2 L' D2
111. 14.212 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 B' U B2 D2 U' R F2 U2 L2 Fw Uw'
112. 16.030 U2 R' D F2 B2 R B L U' R U2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 L2 Rw Uw
113. 14.282 L2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' D' U R F' U L' U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
114. 14.944 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D R2 U L R' U2 R' B R D F D' R2 Fw' Uw'
115. 14.292 D2 R U2 B' U D R B2 D B2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 L B2 R2 F Rw Uw
116. 16.591 F L2 F' D2 L2 U2 F L' B' D L' D F2 U' L2 Rw Uw
117. 19.031 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 L' R' F' D2 F2 R' U2 L' R' D U2 F Uw'
118. 21.060 R L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F U2 B D2 U' R F2 D' B D U L D2 Uw'
119. 18.637 L B2 R2 U' R U' F' B L U2 R F2 R2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 D Rw
120. 18.305 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 D' U2 L U2 L R2 D2 B U' L2 F U Rw'
121. 16.435 R B U' R2 D2 L D R2 F R2 D' B2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 Rw Uw
122. 27.067 L2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B R U' R' F D B L' B2 F Rw Uw
123. 17.803 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 L D' B' R2 F R' F U F R2 Rw'
124. 17.784 L2 U2 B' R2 B F L2 F R2 D2 L2 D F' R' B L2 F' U L U' F2 Rw2 Uw'
125. 19.956 U2 B U L B R B2 R' D' F U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F R2 D2 R2 L' Rw2
126. 21.842 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F L' U' D2 L U2 D2 L D2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B' Rw
127. 17.518 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 L2 F' L2 U' R B' L2 B L F' U Fw' Uw
128. 14.930 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' R' F' L D F D R Rw2 Uw2
129. 16.389 D2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' F L2 B R' B' U' L' Fw' Uw
130. 21.113 F L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 F2 L F R D2 B D2 F D B Rw2 Uw'
131. 14.892 U2 R' F' D2 R2 D' F2 B L R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D B Fw Uw2
132. 15.781 R B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U B U2 L' U F' L B' D R Uw
133. 18.825 L2 R D' R2 D F2 D2 U R2 D2 F2 L' F' L2 R2 B D L' B2 D' Rw Uw'
134. 17.612 B2 R B' L2 F2 B2 U F L F2 U R2 L2 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F' Fw' Uw
135. 14.554 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D R' B2 R' B2 F' U' B' U' R B2 Fw' Uw'
136. 13.854 D2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B R B R' D L U B R D' B
137. 14.185 B' U2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 B D' L U2 F' U B2 F2 D2 F' Fw' Uw
138. 21.205 F R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U B R' B' L' R2 B2 D' L U Rw
139. 13.898 D2 F' D B' U' D2 B L2 F L2 F2 R U2 D2 L D2 R' U2 L2 D2 Rw
140. 16.232 D2 L B' R U F' L2 D F R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 Rw' Uw2
141. 17.082 R L F B D F' L' U R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L B' Rw' Uw'
142. 15.880 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B F' D R U B' L' U' B2 U B R Rw2
143. 16.599 U' F D F' R' U' R2 U B R2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 F' U Rw2 Uw
144. 16.292 U' B' R U2 B U R L2 F L D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U R2 U' Fw Uw'
145. 13.420 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U R2 U' R2 B2 L' F2 R U B' L2 B' L2 D R2 Rw' Uw
146. 15.608 F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 F R' B R2 U R D2 B2 L F Fw Uw
147. 16.558 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F' U2 F U B' D' L2 D' F L' D F' U' Rw2 Uw2
148. 16.777 D R2 F2 L B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 B' D U2 L B2 R U R' Rw2 Uw'
149. 12.681 L F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 F' L F U' L2 R D U2 F' R' Fw' Uw'
150. 16.660 D F2 L F' R B2 D' F L2 B U2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R Rw Uw'
151. 14.424 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B L F' L D' B F' L' D L Rw' Uw
152. 13.008 F' U B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 B U' R2 U R2 F' L B2 U' Rw2
153. 22.521 R' B2 D' F R' L' B2 L' D2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 R' Rw2 Uw
154. 13.584 D' U2 R D2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R' B' D2 F U' L2 D2 L R2 F Rw' Uw
155. 15.337+ F2 D2 F L2 F L2 D2 F L2 U2 L U F D L' U2 L U L2 Rw2 Uw'
156. 12.750 F U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' F L U B' R2 D' U2 R2 Rw Uw2
157. 21.944 F' L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 D B' F2 L' R' B D R' U2 F Uw2
158. 15.255 U' B2 L D2 L' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 L' B' U2 F' U' B Uw'
159. 13.340 F U L2 F' D R2 F' L' U' R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' Rw2 Uw'
160. 15.814 D' R' B D2 L D B2 D' R' L2 F U2 D2 L2 B L2 B R2 F L2 Rw' Uw2
161. 13.926 L2 D' B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R' F' D2 U' L B' F' L' D2 R2 Rw'
162. 19.381 R' D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D F L D2 F' R U' F Rw' Uw2
163. 10.787 L2 U' D2 F2 R' U' F B D R F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F Rw2 Uw'
164. 16.080 F R2 U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D B L F' L2 R2 U' F2 D Rw' Uw'
165. 16.946 R2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 R F' L' B' L U' B' L' F2 Fw Uw
166. 16.215 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D R B' F' U' R U L R2 U F2 Rw Uw'
167. 17.623 U' F' U' R' U R2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 Uw2
168. 19.531 F2 U2 L B R2 U' B' D' L F' U2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
169. 15.440 R2 U R D' L2 B' L U D2 F R L2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R Rw2 Uw
170. 20.367 D2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R' U' L' B' D2 L D' F L2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
171. 18.271 U L2 B L2 D2 B2 F' R2 B R2 F' L2 R B D' U' R' U F' L' R Rw Uw
172. 20.945 U2 R' B' D2 F2 R L2 U L D' F2 L2 U L2 D R2 D R2 L2 D' Uw
173. 14.951 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 R U B F L U2 L2 B' Fw Uw
174. 18.471 D' R2 D2 R F2 R' B2 L B2 F2 L' F2 U L U' R2 F' D2 R U' Fw' Uw
175. 17.397 D B2 F2 L B2 U2 R D2 L2 R' B2 U2 D B' L R' F R D Fw Uw
176. 14.863 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U L D2 R F U' R B2 F2 Fw Uw2
177. 16.773 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F Fw Uw'
178. 15.398 L R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U B' D' B L' B' R' D2 R2 B2 Fw Uw2
179. 15.008 F U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 R' F' L2 B2 U2 R F2 L Fw' Uw'
180. 14.651 R' B2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 D' F2 R D2 B' R2 Rw Uw2
181. 15.763 D' L' D L F' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 L' Fw Uw'
182. 22.047 F2 U' L' B U B2 R' F' U D2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 Fw Uw2
183. 22.146 L2 D R L2 F U' D R U2 B R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
184. 14.392 B' U2 B2 D2 F L2 B F2 D2 R F' R' F2 R U F' L R' Fw' Uw'
185. 16.650 R2 B D L F' U2 D' F U L B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U D2 B2 R2 U Rw2 Uw2
186. 14.640 L2 F' D2 B D F' U' D2 F' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R2 L F2 D2 R2
187. 14.952 R B2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B' R2 D R2 D' R' D R Fw' Uw'
188. 18.595 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F U2 R U2 B D F2 U2 R B' U2 R2 Fw Uw'
189. 16.495 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R U2 L' U' F D2 L B2 L' D' L' U F2 Uw'
190. 15.657 U2 F B2 U2 R D F R U L' F2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R' L' F2 Fw' Uw'
191. 15.778 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 B' F2 R' F' D' U R' D' R D2 Fw'
192. 19.862 D' L' B2 L B2 R B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' D F' D2 F2 L' U L2 D2 Rw' Uw2
193. 18.964 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L U L R' D R F R2 U2 R' Rw2 Uw
194. 15.999 L' D R2 F2 B D2 L2 B L D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' D' Uw
195. 18.196 L U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D F' L' U B' R2 F R F L' Rw Uw2
196. 17.359+ F2 L R D2 L D2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' R B' L F' R F' D F L Rw Uw2
197. 17.470 F D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U L2 B' L D L B L R2 B2 D' Rw Uw2
198. 21.152 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F L R2 U' F2 R D U2 F' D F Fw'
199. 13.234 R2 D F2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 B' L B2 L' R F D' L2 R2 Rw2 Uw'
200. 15.503 F2 U F2 B2 L' D R' F D B U2 F B R2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 B Rw Uw'[/spoiler[


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2017)

29.89 4x4 single, OLL parity->fruf->u perm

edit:
Average of 5: 32.91
1. (35.56) U2 D F u F' B' f' U2 D u' F2 B2 r R' D2 u' r2 f' L2 u' U' f' B2 U' r' u' U' B2 F' R r' U2 B2 r B2 u F R2 B F'
2. 34.35 D U f' D B' r2 f2 r u' R' B2 L' U' F2 R L u f B2 u' r B' U2 D' u B2 D' f' D' R2 f u f' D2 F' U2 f' F R2 U2
3. 32.61 R L2 B L u2 B' D2 L2 u' r' D' B r2 f2 B R2 U2 f F u U B2 F' R' f D2 U2 u2 F' D L F U' u2 F R2 B2 D2 r2 D2
4. 31.77 r' R D U2 r f' R r2 L' f B2 L F u2 R2 U D f' L' f u U' B2 D' F f' u' D B2 U2 F B2 R2 r' D r2 D2 r R' D
5. (31.61) F D' u2 L' f R D2 f2 L F D2 r' U' r' L' R2 B F f D F2 D2 r' U2 R B' R2 D R r2 B U' D2 L2 R' D2 B2 u2 D' f2

wtf i skipped 33s completely XD

edit
Average of 12: 34.77
1. 35.56 U2 D F u F' B' f' U2 D u' F2 B2 r R' D2 u' r2 f' L2 u' U' f' B2 U' r' u' U' B2 F' R r' U2 B2 r B2 u F R2 B F' 
2. 34.35 D U f' D B' r2 f2 r u' R' B2 L' U' F2 R L u f B2 u' r B' U2 D' u B2 D' f' D' R2 f u f' D2 F' U2 f' F R2 U2 
3. 32.61 R L2 B L u2 B' D2 L2 u' r' D' B r2 f2 B R2 U2 f F u U B2 F' R' f D2 U2 u2 F' D L F U' u2 F R2 B2 D2 r2 D2 
4. 31.77 r' R D U2 r f' R r2 L' f B2 L F u2 R2 U D f' L' f u U' B2 D' F f' u' D B2 U2 F B2 R2 r' D r2 D2 r R' D 
5. 31.61 F D' u2 L' f R D2 f2 L F D2 r' U' r' L' R2 B F f D F2 D2 r' U2 R B' R2 D R r2 B U' D2 L2 R' D2 B2 u2 D' f2 
6. 34.93 r D2 U2 f2 D2 R2 r D L f' B2 r2 F u' D B2 u2 r' f' R f2 u D U B U2 D F' r B2 R u' r f F r D' L' f F' 
7. 37.25 r2 U2 u' F2 R' D2 f2 B L D' L' B u' r2 D u R L' f' L2 U' u B2 L' r' f2 r' f' R' f D2 F u r f D2 f' R' f' B' 
8. (38.25) u2 L B2 L' F2 U L2 r2 B' F r' L2 F L u U' B2 U B R D' U2 F2 L R2 f' R r F L' f2 F2 u' B2 L2 B2 D R2 B f 
9. (30.97) f' u' R' U2 B' u r B2 U2 R' D F' B' f U2 B L2 f2 L U u2 D2 r2 D2 R2 L U' u' R2 r B' F' U' L B D' u' F2 L' f2 
10. 36.33 D2 f F' L' B u' f2 R D2 f' L' F' U2 r2 R2 L2 U R B' L r2 u2 f2 r2 R' F' U f' U' D' u' L R F R f' r F2 U L' 
11. 37.05 L' D F2 B u U2 R2 f2 r' L' f' r R2 L' f L' u2 R' u' F2 r B u' L f u2 U2 L2 B' r' U' f2 B U2 D2 u f' B2 D' F 
12. 36.20 u2 D' R2 F2 B f2 r L u' B' u2 U' r' D' B' L2 U' B2 r' U2 L B U' r2 F R F' L' u f' R2 D2 U2 R2 L' U' D2 R2 u L2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2017)

I FINALLY DID IT!

*Ao5: 28.60
*
1. 26.66 F Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw U' B D2 F2 R2 D Uw R' Rw' D' Rw2 F D2 F R' B' R Rw Fw Rw U' Fw Rw F L R D' U Fw D2 Fw' D' L2 Rw' D2
2. (30.58) U Uw F' R' U2 R Fw2 L' Fw L' F U Uw' F' Uw' D2 L2 U2 Fw L2 Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw' B2 F' Fw' Uw L U2 F2 D B Rw2 F Uw2 R' F' L U
3. 28.69 L D' Fw' F' Rw R L2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D F R' U Uw2 Fw L' B D2 Fw2 F Uw U' F U' Fw' F' B D' F2 Uw2 B2 F L' Rw2 R' Uw D2 B Fw'
4. 30.44 R Rw Fw D Rw Uw R D F Fw' B' Uw' R Rw Fw' D Fw D' Fw2 R' B Uw2 R F2 Rw2 Fw R U2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 Uw R2 B' Uw U' L Fw
5. (26.33) Uw2 U' F R' Uw' L2 B R' U' L2 Fw R2 Fw' Rw' B R2 D' Rw2 F' Rw' R' L2 Fw' U Fw2 R D' F' D2 F2 R2 L' U Fw2 B' U Uw2 R L Fw2

*EDIT: Also a 29.92 Ao12!*


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 2, 2017)

13.97 3x3 ao1000


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 2, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> 13.97 3x3 ao1000


lol my 3x3 ao1000 is the same right now


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2017)

on cam
Average of 12: 36.43
1. 33.56 F' L u2 D' f' r' F2 R L' f2 r' u R' r2 F2 R2 U B2 L' f' B' D2 R' U F' L2 f U2 f2 U u' f B R U F' f2 r' U2 u' 
2. 40.23 B L2 R B' f2 u2 L' B' f2 F U2 F' L2 D' r2 D F2 U' r2 D R2 f U2 F U' u2 F2 B U' B R B2 D2 u L' F2 u2 U' F' D 
3. 39.86 u2 B2 r2 u' R2 f' F2 r' B2 R' r u r' B2 R B R' F2 D R' D B2 f U2 r2 f2 D2 U' B2 u U L2 r' f2 L' u2 F R2 L' r 
*4. (28.26) R D2 r2 u' F L' u D' L B' R' f2 B D' f' D' L' f u D' U f U F2 r U2 B2 f U r2 B F' u' D' L2 U' f L f u *
5. 35.56 r F2 f2 D2 F f R D2 B f2 r2 D2 B2 L2 u' F D2 U' L' D F L D2 R F U F2 r' D R2 f u R' B2 U L' r' B U' r2 
6. 33.10 F' D L2 R B' F2 R' U u2 R' L' D' L' u2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L U F D2 B2 F2 L' r2 F2 B2 r' B U' f U' f' r2 U2 u' r2 B2 
7. 36.66 U f' r' L u R2 u2 R' B' r2 f' B2 U' u L' f L2 U F' u R F2 D' f B U L B' f r' D2 L2 f R2 L2 u2 B F2 R' B2 
8. 42.78 r' U L2 r2 u2 F u U' B' D L2 U' L2 R' r' D2 u L2 u2 L r D2 R' L f u' r L2 U B' R D' F' r2 F2 B' r' D f2 L 
9. 31.81 F2 D2 L' u' f L' u2 f' B r D2 B' R F' R r2 B R' f' B2 F u2 F R' U' B U' r2 f' u' F2 B' r2 B2 U' f2 F' u2 r F' 
10. 34.88 u' D' r f2 r' F' R' f' F2 r' f' D L' D2 U u' B2 f r F' D' L2 r' R2 f2 U2 r f U f' R r' U' R' u F' R D' f2 D' 
11. (43.05) R' U' L' U2 R U2 R U' D2 R' f2 R2 f B' R B2 R r u L' U L' r2 f2 U2 D2 L D U' F R L' f F' B' D' F f r B 
12. 35.89 U2 r' D2 r2 B2 F2 L2 r2 B D' f2 F2 L' U' r' f u L D r2 F r' f r D' u U2 F' r' f' r2 u' F2 D f' F R' f2 F' r2


----------



## Xtremecubing (Aug 2, 2017)

New 3x3 PB's
Average of 12: 7.79
Average of 50: 8.32
Average of 100: 8.57
Average of 1000: 8.95


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2017)

6x6 pbs with william's wuhua

2:15.81 single
2:21.78 mo3
2:23.55 avg5

only had time to do 9 solves

an even bigger accomplishment: i made it in a cube roll video! :O


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 2, 2017)

First sub 20 ao5!

ao5: 17.62

Time List:
1. (23.61) L B' R U D2 B' U2 D' B' L' R2 F2 U2 F D2 B U2 B2 R2 L2 B'
2. 17.78 L2 B2 L U R2 L' B2 R F U2 F2 L2 D F2 U D R2 B2 U'
3. (16.44) B R B' L' F' L2 F L' F U' F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 L2
4. 17.48 R B' R2 F' L U2 D' F U L2 U2 F2 L U2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 B'
5. 17.60 F' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U L2 U' R' B2 L2 D L R2 B L F'\




And a PB single:
14.03

I have now gotten 9 14's, and no 13's. :/


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 2, 2017)

3x3 pb single (plus first pb I've been able to reconstruct lol)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-2
single: 8.45

Time List:
1. 8.44 R B2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 R2 B D2 R D' U' R B' D' B L'

x2 // inspection
r U' r' D' F R D' // cross
L U2 L2 U' L // 1st pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R y' L' U' L2 U L' // 3rd and 4th pairs
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // oll
U // pll skip and auf
40 moves, 4.74 tps lol


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 2, 2017)

Iggy said:


> 6x6 pbs with william's wuhua
> 
> 2:15.81 single
> 2:21.78 mo3
> ...


You stole my Wuhua?!?!?!?!


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 2, 2017)

avg of 5: 1:08.83

Time List:
1. (1:01.20) Lw' R' B D2 Bw' U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 U2 Fw' D' U' Bw2 U' Rw2 Bw' R' Uw L Uw' D2 U2 R2 Lw' D2 Fw2 U Fw Lw R' D2 Bw' Fw2 B2 Rw' U' B2 Bw Dw2 Uw' Bw2 F2 B' Dw' D' F' Dw' Lw2 F2 L Fw' U' B2 R' Rw' D U2 Fw2 Lw2 
2. 1:08.27 Fw' Lw Fw' Uw2 U' D' F' Uw' Fw2 D' U' L B' Uw B' Fw2 F2 Bw' L Rw' F Fw Bw Lw Fw2 F Bw' L' Dw F2 Uw L Dw R' Uw' Lw Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 L2 Uw F B Lw' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw U2 Dw' D L' F' R Rw' Dw' U2 Lw' 
3. 1:10.79 Dw U' Rw U' Lw2 Fw2 U2 Uw Bw2 L B' Lw2 Uw F Lw D' F' Dw R2 D2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' L' D' F' D2 Fw2 B' Rw B' L2 R' Rw' Dw' R Dw2 U' F' Uw F Bw' Rw' F2 Bw' Fw2 U2 Fw2 B Lw Dw2 L' R' Rw B2 Rw L F' 
4. (1:30.13) Lw' L2 Bw Lw2 B D' Dw2 B Fw U' D2 L B2 Lw Dw D2 L Fw' B2 F D L Bw2 Uw Bw B2 Uw2 Bw Lw' Dw2 U R Bw' R' U' Bw2 Rw' U' Rw2 Bw Dw2 F L2 Rw U F2 R2 Dw' Fw' Rw F L' R Uw L Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw Fw' 
5. 1:07.41 B' Uw2 B' L Dw F' Bw Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B' D2 Fw F2 B' Bw Rw Bw2 L2 Dw' Fw B D2 Fw L' U' D' R' B R2 D2 F2 Uw2 R Bw' U2 L' Rw Dw' Rw2 U R' Fw2 Lw Uw2 Fw R Bw' L2 Bw2 R' Rw' U' Lw R2 Dw2 F' Fw2 Bw' L2

+ 1:10.76 of 12
This happened faster than I thought .


----------



## williamwhizz (Aug 3, 2017)

Iggy said:


> 6x6 pbs with william's wuhua
> 
> 2:15.81 single
> 2:21.78 mo3
> ...


You're welcome  i might wanna borrow your gts2 during borneo for OH hahah


----------



## qaz (Aug 3, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-2
avg of 5: 15.42

Time List:
1. 15.09 R' U' D B' L U L F2 L B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' 
2. 17.31 B D R' F2 L U' D B U D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' D2 L2 U' R 
3. 13.85 L2 F D2 U2 R2 B L2 F D2 F' D2 L' U' L2 D2 R2 U' B' U2 L 
4. (13.73) B2 U F R' F R2 U' F' U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F
5. (17.74) B' U B' U' B' R2 U L F' U' R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 

OH PB thanks to stupid scrambles - last two have super easy x-crosses. Also found nice solutions for both of them that lead to the same ZBLL, oddly enough:



Spoiler



B2 U F R' F R2 U' F' U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F

x' z'
D U2 R' U' [r' L'] // x-cross
u' L' U' L u // second pair
R U' R' // third pair
U' L U' L' U L U' L' // fourth pair
U [left sune] [sune] // ZBLL

B' U B' U' B' R2 U L F' U' R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 

x' z'
U L [l R] U x U' R2 U2 R' U' // xx-cross
x' y R U R' L U L' // third pair
U R U' R' U2 F' U' F // fourth pair
U' [sune] [left sune] // ZBLL


----------



## zosiah (Aug 3, 2017)

7x7 PBs

So I tried turning slower and actually setting up my Wuji ( well, not mine, but mine for the moment  ) properly. Didn't expect to sub 2:50, but I'll take it. Could have been better if it weren't for the counting 3:06 haha

3:07.82, 3:00.02, 3:05.55, 3:02.03, 2:58.95, 3:02.38, 2:48.66, 2:56.66, 3:06.88, 2:59.80, 3:00.61, 2:58.69

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:48.66
worst time: 3:07.82

current avg5: 2:59.70 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 2:59.02 (σ = 2.09)

current avg12: 3:01.16 (σ = 3.14)
best avg12: 3:01.16 (σ = 3.14)

session avg: 3:01.16 (σ = 3.14)
session mean: 3:00.67




Arrr!
Scrawl yer


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 3, 2017)

*THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU LUBRICATE A 4x4 WITH MARU
3.3 SECOND PB OFF ao5

PB SINGLE CHOPPED 2 SECONDS OFF PREVIOUS PB*

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-3
avg of 5: 38.27

Time List:
1. 37.38 D2 Uw2 L' Rw' Fw' D F2 Fw' R' L' Fw' U2 Rw' U' Uw F2 R Uw U L2 Uw2 L2 Rw Fw F' Uw' L Uw' L R' Rw' Fw2 U' D2 B2 Fw' F R' F2 D 
2. (51.82) D Fw2 B2 Rw' Uw L2 R2 Uw2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U Rw2 R B2 R Uw2 L2 F' D Uw' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw B' U Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw B' F U2 D2 R U2 Rw' 
3. 42.87 Rw' F2 U' L' B L Rw D R Rw U B U L B D' Uw2 Fw F' L' D2 Uw U2 R' Uw L Uw F' Fw' Uw2 F' Rw B Uw' D Rw' L D' L2 B' 
4. 34.54 B Rw2 B' Uw L F2 U2 F' R2 Rw U F' U' B Fw2 L2 R' Rw' F' B2 Uw2 F2 D2 L Rw2 F2 R Rw2 Uw2 B U2 Rw2 L Uw D' B U L2 U R2 
*5. (32.43) Uw' Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw' Rw F2 D U' Fw' F2 Uw F' L2 R' D F2 D Rw' L2 U' F' Rw2 B' R L2 Rw' Fw2 L' B F Fw2 Uw Rw B D L D' B2 U'
*
Honestly it was out of nowhere, I use Jay's last cross edge technique and have been working on my lookahead in yau a lot recently.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2017)

williamwhizz said:


> You're welcome  i might wanna borrow your gts2 during borneo for OH hahah


Ayy


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 3, 2017)

Im back! smashed my previous ao12 and ao5 pbs!
heres the ao12
ao12: 13.897
ao5: 12.573 (not included here)
*stackmatted times*


Spoiler: ao12



B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D2 L B U2 F2 U2 B2 R D' B U' (21f)
(10.84)
U2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R U' F R B2 L' U L F D2 R' (22f)
15.06
D2 R' D2 L' D2 L U2 R' F2 L' B2 L2 D B2 U L' U F D' U F L2 (22f)
14.96
R2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L' F' R2 U L B' R D' L F' (22f)
11.52
F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F' U L2 B L F' R2 U F2 D2 U (21f)
13.86
L2 U R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U R F D2 F L B' U' R2 B' D' (21f)
16.53
F2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 B' D U' R B' L R' (22f)
(18.15)
U2 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 L' D' F' U L2 U2 L' F2 R' (21f)
14.31
B2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F' L' B U L B F' U' (22f)
13.16
L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D B' L D' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 B L (21f)
14.63
L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 L B D' F' L' D' F L' B' (22f)
12.86
L2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 R' F2 D2 L' R' U' B2 R' F' D R U R' U2 B' U2 (22f)
12.08
=13.897


----------



## EmperorZant (Aug 4, 2017)

Got a high-11 Ao30 yesterday, and unfortunately choked the Ao50 to 12.5x... the biggest lead I've ever lost, but it was awesome while it lasted!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 4, 2017)

got 3 sub 10's today which was p nice

9.88 L2 F2 R F2 R' D2 L' D2 R B2 F' D R F' D' B D F' R U


----------



## Meow (Aug 4, 2017)

5x5
58.90 single(zbll), 1:07.46 ao5, 1:09.72 ao12.

3x3
5.90, 5.80, (5.62), (6.69), 6.23 = 5.98
not PB but my third best and third sub6. The 6.23 was almost 10 tps.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 4, 2017)

woaj that's a lot of skewb pb's

2.33 avg5 (I have 2.12 but keyboard and from like 2 years ago lol)
2.62 avg12
2.78 avg25
2.92 avg50 (yay)
3.00 avg100 (yay but also hnnng)

If I don't get NAR this weekend... that would be understandable


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 4, 2017)

New PB ao5!! 12.387 Stackmatted 


Spoiler: ao5



R B2 R' B2 F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' R' F L R' B' R D' B2 D2 (22f)
11.75
F L2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' D2 B2 U L2 D' B' F' (22f)
13.28
R2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' U' L2 D' B2 L R2 F (22f)
12.13
B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 R U2 F' L U' R' D2 B2 L' (21f)
(14.33)
L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L' B2 U2 B2 R D F' U2 R (22f)
(11.36)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 4, 2017)

57.14 5x5 single lmao what


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 5, 2017)

Did a bunch of Petrus solves, finally got sub-20 with it. Also did a bunch of ZZ solves but that was pretty bad (21.90 ao100).

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-5
avg of 100: 19.910

Time List:
15.842, 19.511, 19.663, 18.883, 19.891, 23.057, (26.748), 20.311, 15.991, 22.502, 18.131, 22.026, 22.309, 17.857, (15.362), (28.569), 20.349, 18.930, 22.355, 21.152, 22.807, 18.058, 24.650, 17.557, (14.787), 18.479, 16.264, (15.530), (25.933), 20.994, 18.416, 17.033, 17.713, 18.506, 23.838, 21.287, 21.193, 17.122, 16.863, 25.747, 18.552, 17.748, 17.859, 22.207, 19.894, 22.571, 18.294, 20.063, 17.408, 15.859, (27.368), 20.581, 18.918, 18.331, 25.486, 24.584, 25.374, 18.018, 18.410, 17.996, 17.571, 20.762, 18.314, 23.758, 19.295, 22.000, 21.261, 21.451, 18.578, (13.666), 17.249, (26.524), 25.036, 16.100, 19.709, 18.722, 23.326, 17.296, 17.541, 22.753, 19.502, 19.186, 18.843, 22.143, (13.358), 23.675, 18.056, 17.647, 18.693, 17.529, 23.563, 21.572, 25.004, 19.339, 20.893, 19.682, 16.623, 17.822, 19.993, 17.987


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 5, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-5
single: 0.63

Time List:
1. 0.63 U F R' U' R2 U F R U'

Looooooooooooool PB single.
I had a 0.4 a long time ago but that was 3 moves, this was 5, so 7.9 TPS. First of the session too


----------



## asacuber (Aug 5, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-5
> single: 0.63
> 
> Time List:
> ...



i got .8

E: :O

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-5
single: 13.40

Time List:
1. 13.40 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)

with parity :O


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Average of 5: 1:55.02
1. 1:57.36 u2 L' b' L' R2 D2 3u2 R' L2 b' f2 r2 d 3u' b' B2 d2 u 3u2 F2 3u U' R' 3f' l2 b d2 L' f F D B f 3r' 3f2 f' D r' b 3f2 d2 3f2 R' d2 u D' L2 3u 3r R2 r 3f' D' L2 U2 l F' L2 3u' D' d' U L 3f' u' 3f' U2 b' R' f2 D2 r F d' L' 3u2 d2 b2 D 3f' 
2. 1:53.12 u' D r' l' f F2 L r2 B' D' R' 3u l' D U B 3f 3r F' b D2 f r2 u2 l2 u2 B2 F2 3r' R f B' R r L2 u' r' R d' f' 3u2 R' d 3r' 3f' D2 F' l2 d2 3f 3r' l2 L d' L' R2 r B' r2 u' r' U2 B' u2 D2 l' D b2 D' r 3r l' F2 r2 u' 3r' b' u l F' 
3. (2:00.19) d 3u2 b' D U2 L2 3r2 R f2 b2 3f D' 3u2 r' f2 d' f' D2 F 3r F2 R2 3r B' r2 3f 3u2 F2 f d 3f' 3u U2 B 3r2 u2 U' f u 3r b' B F D2 l' 3f' f 3r2 b F2 3r2 B' R' D' u' r R' d2 b2 B' D' u 3r2 3f D r2 u' 3u B' b2 l 3u u' f2 b' F' 3u' U' b f2 
4. 1:54.59 d2 D2 3r' L f2 3r2 L2 U' u2 f 3r 3f' L R2 3r' F2 D2 F2 3u R' f b2 r' 3f2 D 3f r L2 l2 3r' 3f2 b' U F' 3f r 3u b' L D' 3u2 r' 3f2 D 3f2 u2 D' r2 d2 b2 U' d2 R2 d' B' U2 f' r 3r' F2 D' b2 3r2 R2 u' 3u' d2 3r' D l U2 f' F' 3f' 3u' F' U' R' d' u2 
5. (1:49.42) B2 3f2 U F' L' 3f' 3u 3f r' f2 d' u2 3f r R f2 r R' D' L' f' l2 b2 F' L2 3f' f2 L2 3f2 d' r u' U f' L' l2 u' 3r' U' R2 b' f F' l2 3u2 3r' F L2 f F2 d u R B' l2 F' L' 3r' b l u' 3f' u' r2 D2 u d2 B' 3u' d2 U l U 3u' d f u' b f' B2 


whew


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2017)

this ao6 on cam
Session average: 1:57.22
1. 1:57.36 3f' u2 r' B2 U2 l' B' r2 R D 3u F' U2 l' D d' L' R f' R' L' u b2 R' 3u' R2 B2 F2 R' U D' b2 3u' f 3r' d F u b2 r' 3f U' r f r2 3r' l' u' 3u R2 U2 3r' r2 u' b d R' B2 D 3r2 3u' R' b D' 3r' L2 B' r' d2 3f' r' 3u 3f' R' u2 3u2 b 3r2 3f l2
2. (1:59.72) L2 F' 3f' D b D2 3f b2 D2 r' B b2 3r' B b u' 3u2 D' F U2 d r' d B2 U' u D' b 3r2 l2 B' u R2 U' b f 3u b2 L D' 3f2 3r2 l' b2 U2 f2 D' u2 R2 r D2 b D R2 3r2 3f2 l2 R2 3u 3f' F l' f2 3f 3u2 d2 U D 3r L' D2 l2 U D' b2 u R l u' f
3. (1:50.74) u f F' u' B L 3f R 3r' B r2 L U2 f' l2 r' 3r' D2 B 3r2 b' R L u' B' u F2 U' F b L2 l2 3r' b' R l' 3u' 3f r2 3f2 l2 B u f' 3u' d2 B' u' L' 3f' u r B' D' b' 3r' d2 R 3r' f' l L F' b2 f L D2 r' f2 d2 f2 U L U 3u' f' B' b u2 l
4. 1:57.64 F2 r f2 b' B' d r' f B' r' U l2 3r' f D2 d2 3u r2 L' 3f2 d' 3r' D2 d 3u l f2 U2 3f B L' u2 F B' R' 3r2 B2 F' R' b' F2 l 3r R' B' R' b B' R2 3u' F' B u2 R' L 3u' B2 R2 3r2 3u' R' f2 3f u' R' f' 3r R L' D d' B2 D' 3f' d 3r b' F 3r2 3f2
5. 1:56.10 d' u' L2 f2 B2 l' 3u L r' D2 3u d2 3f L B' r' l' u2 l2 F' 3f2 R2 r2 d2 R2 l u2 l B2 R' b2 l b' B' D l u' d' B b2 r' U r2 F' u d2 3u B2 u2 f2 F2 B' 3f' 3u2 l b2 3r2 F U' f r' F' D' F2 U' L' l r F' D2 l' 3u' D2 R l' 3u2 3f f' r 3r
6. 1:57.79 B2 d b' U2 R L' l2 F L2 d' B' U2 L f' R2 3f2 l' R' 3f2 U b' u L2 3u2 R l' L2 3u U2 u2 b L R' l2 B2 3r' f2 D' U B2 f u' L' 3r2 R' b2 3u U2 B r' F2 b2 r2 R' L2 F2 L' l' B2 l d2 b l2 b L f' U d2 3u2 l' b2 3u' B' 3u2 3f2 R' f' u2 l' R2

also a 1:49.68 sniggle with parity on cam


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 5, 2017)

8.756 PB single!!! stackmatted! PLL skip

F2 L' R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' F U2 L B2 R U' R' (19f)
8.756


----------



## qaz (Aug 6, 2017)

11.01 official OH single (and overall PB...)


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 6, 2017)

Another sub 10!! havent gotten a sub 10 in over a yr before this! on cam, vid coming soon! 
U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 L U2 R' F2 U' F' L' F D' R2 B R' D' (22f)
9.874




x'
U' F' R' U' x' D L D // XCross
U' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' // 2nd Pair
y U2 R U R' y U R U' R' // 3rd Pair
L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 4th Pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 M2 U' M U' U' M' U' M2 // Pll

55 moves/9.874 seconds = 5.57 TPS
Edit: dudes it was a fullstep!
Edit 2: Sub 1 U Perm


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 6, 2017)

1. 12.53 R B2 U' F' D L U2 B' L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 R'

Fullstep PB!

2 move cross, 2 premade pairs, OLL 33 and an E Perm!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 6, 2017)

1:46.41 6x6 sniggle 

inner parity->dot case->pll skip lmao


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 6, 2017)

9.91 AO5 just now that I thought was PB, but apparently I got a 9.76 that I didn't even notice before now! Also got a 10.80 AO12 that's PB (I think so at least), 11.62 AO50 that ties PB, and 11.94 AO100 that's second best ever. Good session.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 6, 2017)

today was interesting

got 3.25 skewb NAR average
then 1.58 NAR single
then Brian Johnson got 3.20 NAR average


----------



## RhysC (Aug 6, 2017)

4/7 bleh MBLD, first attempt over 5 cubes though
46:17.04


Spoiler



1) B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U' L2 D2 R U2 F2 U' L' B R2 B L'
2) B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 R' B2 F D2 L' B L' U R F'
3) R2 D U2 F2 D' U2 L2 D L2 B L' U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L R'
4) U' D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R' D B2 F2 R B R F U
5) D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 L D B' F2 D' R U B2 D R
6) U2 L2 B U2 F R2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' D' L2 R' B2 R D' L' U2
7) R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 F L B2 R' B2 D2 R D' F' U B


2nd scramble has 4 twisted corners and 4 flipped edges, have fun


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 6, 2017)

yessss
8.91 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F U F' L B2 D' B2 U2 F2


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 6, 2017)

Learned all 493 ZBLLs!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 6, 2017)

The Weirdest 6 you will ever see.
6.21 R' F2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F U' F2 R2 B D2 R' U R F'


Spoiler



x' z
L D' U' L' U L B U B' x' z2 //2x2x3 Red Cross
U L F' L' //Yellow Cross
y' R' U R U' R U' R
(U Dw) R' U' R
R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 6, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2



Yeah that is pretty weird


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 7, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> The Weirdest 6 you will ever see.
> 6.21 R' F2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F U' F2 R2 B D2 R' U R F'
> 
> 
> ...


ftfy


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 7, 2017)

15.92 3x3 single PB


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 7, 2017)

*I glitched CStimer*, my session is so overloaded that it doesn't record any more times, the timer still works though.

The magic number is 19,407

Don't reach that number of solves

Edit: Crap I can't access my other sessions, I just did one OH solve and it doesn't record anymore for that either, so it looks like it's my total number of solves that's really the problem.
I'll try to add the number of solves up if I can
Edit2: Yeah I got them all and the number of solves, I haven't been bothered to add it all up yet.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 7, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> *I glitched CStimer*, my session is so overloaded that it doesn't record any more times, the timer still works though.
> 
> The magic number is 19,407
> 
> ...



Remove the 0
you get 1947
thats the year india achieved independence
independence day is only 8 days away
august is the eighth month
the sum of digits of 19407= 3 

ok ill stop


----------



## asacuber (Aug 7, 2017)

2x2 pbs



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
single: 0.62

Time List:
1. 0.62 U' R' F' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
mean of 3: 1.41

Time List:
1. 1.06 R2 U' F U2 F R U2 R U' 
2. 1.68 U2 F U2 R F' U' R F' U2 
3. 1.48 U R2 U R' U2 R F U2 F U'
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
avg of 5: 1.48

Time List:
1. 1.48 U' R F' U R F' U2 R U2 
2. 1.65 F' R U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
3. (1.15) R U F2 U R2 F U2 R' U2 
4. (2.14) R F R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
5. 1.30 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U2

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
avg of 12: 1.75

Time List:
1. (0.81) R' U2 F2 U R' U F R2 U 
2. 2.17 R' F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R 
3. 1.86 R U R' F U' F U' F' U2 
4. 1.99 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U F U' 
5. 2.02 R2 U2 R U' R F' U F R U2 
6. (2.47) F' U' F' R U' R2 U F U2 
7. 1.48 U' R F' U R F' U2 R U2 
8. 1.65 F' R U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
9. 1.15 R U F2 U R2 F U2 R' U2 
10. 2.14 R F R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
11. 1.30 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U2 
12. 1.76 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' F R'

1.86 ao25

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
avg of 50: 1.98

Time List:
1. 2.15 F2 R' F' R2 F' R2 F U2 R' U' 
2. (5.25) F U2 R F R U' F' U R U 
3. (1.22) R' U2 R' F' U F' R F U2 
4. 2.43 R F' U R2 F' R F' R2 U' 
5. 1.67 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' F U' 
6. 2.80 U2 R2 F2 R F U2 F2 R U2 
7. (0.81) R' U2 F2 U R' U F R2 U 
8. 2.17 R' F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R 
9. 1.86 R U R' F U' F U' F' U2 
10. 1.99 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U F U' 
11. 2.02 R2 U2 R U' R F' U F R U2 
12. 2.47 F' U' F' R U' R2 U F U2 
13. 1.48 U' R F' U R F' U2 R U2 
14. 1.65 F' R U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
15. (1.15) R U F2 U R2 F U2 R' U2 
16. 2.14 R F R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
17. 1.30 R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U2 
18. 1.76 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' F R' 
19. 2.03 R F' R' F R' U F' U' R 
20. (3.13) F' U R2 F' U R F' R2 U 
21. 1.63 R' F2 U F' R F2 U2 R' U2 
22. 2.22 R F' U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
23. 2.26 F2 U R2 F R' U F' U F2 
24. 2.03 F2 U R U R U' F2 U R2 
25. 1.37 R2 F2 U' R U F R2 U2 F2 U' 
26. 2.62 U2 F' U R' F R U' R2 F2 
27. 1.37 U R2 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' 
28. 1.67 R U R F2 R' F R' F U2 
29. 2.11 U' F' U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' 
30. 2.13 F' U' F2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 
31. 1.34 U R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 
32. 2.00 F R F' R' F2 U R' F' U' 
33. (4.01) R U R' U2 F' R U F' U2 R' 
34. 2.54 R' F R2 F R2 F R' F2 U' 
35. 1.34 U R' U R' F U F2 R2 U2 
36. 2.44 F2 R F R2 F2 U F2 R' U' 
37. 2.06 F U' F R' F2 R F' R F' U' 
38. 2.03 F U' R2 U' R2 F R F R U' 
39. 1.67 U' F R2 U' F U' R F2 U 
40. 2.18 F' U' F' R U F U2 R2 U2 
41. 2.40 R F2 R' F' R U' R' U F2 U' 
42. 1.50 F R U' F R2 F2 U R2 U' 
43. 2.25 F2 U' R' U2 R U' R' F R' 
44. 1.68 R F2 R U' F' U' F' R U' 
45. 2.01 U' F2 R U2 R2 F R' F R' 
46. 2.83 F' U' R' F2 U R' F2 U' R U' 
47. 1.31 U2 R U2 F' U F2 U F U' 
48. 2.69 U' R F2 R' U R' F R' F 
49. 1.50 R' F' U F' R F U R' U' 
50. 2.16 F U' F' U2 F' R' F' R2 U

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
avg of 100: 2.02

Time List:
1. (0.81) R' U2 F2 U R' U F R2 U 
2. 2.17 R' F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R 
3. 1.86 R U R' F U' F U' F' U2 
4. 1.99 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U F U' 
5. 2.02 R2 U2 R U' R F' U F R U2 
6. 2.47 F' U' F' R U' R2 U F U2 
7. 1.48 U' R F' U R F' U2 R U2 
8. 1.65 F' R U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' 
9. (1.15) R U F2 U R2 F U2 R' U2 
10. 2.14 R F R2 U' R' F' R U' F 
11. (1.30) R' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U F' U2 
12. 1.76 U' R2 U' F' R' U R' F R' 
13. 2.03 R F' R' F R' U F' U' R 
14. 3.13 F' U R2 F' U R F' R2 U 
15. 1.63 R' F2 U F' R F2 U2 R' U2 
16. 2.22 R F' U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' 
17. 2.26 F2 U R2 F R' U F' U F2 
18. 2.03 F2 U R U R U' F2 U R2 
19. 1.37 R2 F2 U' R U F R2 U2 F2 U' 
20. 2.62 U2 F' U R' F R U' R2 F2 
21. 1.37 U R2 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' 
22. 1.67 R U R F2 R' F R' F U2 
23. 2.11 U' F' U' F2 U' F' U R2 F' 
24. 2.13 F' U' F2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 
25. 1.34 U R U2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 
26. 2.00 F R F' R' F2 U R' F' U' 
27. (4.01) R U R' U2 F' R U F' U2 R' 
28. 2.54 R' F R2 F R2 F R' F2 U' 
29. 1.34 U R' U R' F U F2 R2 U2 
30. 2.44 F2 R F R2 F2 U F2 R' U' 
31. 2.06 F U' F R' F2 R F' R F' U' 
32. 2.03 F U' R2 U' R2 F R F R U' 
33. 1.67 U' F R2 U' F U' R F2 U 
34. 2.18 F' U' F' R U F U2 R2 U2 
35. 2.40 R F2 R' F' R U' R' U F2 U' 
36. 1.50 F R U' F R2 F2 U R2 U' 
37. 2.25 F2 U' R' U2 R U' R' F R' 
38. 1.68 R F2 R U' F' U' F' R U' 
39. 2.01 U' F2 R U2 R2 F R' F R' 
40. 2.83 F' U' R' F2 U R' F2 U' R U' 
41. 1.31 U2 R U2 F' U F2 U F U' 
42. 2.69 U' R F2 R' U R' F R' F 
43. 1.50 R' F' U F' R F U R' U' 
44. 2.16 F U' F' U2 F' R' F' R2 U 
45. 2.40 U2 F U2 F U R2 U F' U 
46. 2.53 U' R U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' 
47. 1.54 F R2 F' R2 F U' R' F2 U' 
48. 2.44 F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' 
49. 2.03 R2 U2 F R' U2 R F2 U' R 
50. 2.41 F' R' F' R U R' F' U R2 U' 
51. 1.72 F' R F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 
52. (1.27) U F2 U F R2 F U2 F U2 
53. 2.17 R' F2 R' F R' F R F' R2 U' 
54. 2.68 R' F R F' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 
55. 2.71 F' U2 R2 U F' U2 F2 R' U' 
56. 1.38 R2 F2 U F' U2 F R' U2 R2 
57. 2.83 U F' R F U' R2 F' R' F2 
58. 1.72 F U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' 
59. 1.89 U' F U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F 
60. 2.01 R U F' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 
61. 1.83 R F U' R' U F2 U' F' U' 
62. 2.23 F U' R2 U' R U2 R' F2 R' 
63. 2.06 F' U R' F R U' R U2 F2 U' 
64. 2.58 U' F2 R2 F U2 F U' F2 U2 
65. (4.63) U' F U F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' 
66. 1.76 F R' U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R2 
67. 2.31 U' R2 F R' U R2 F2 R2 U' 
68. (1.15) U2 F2 R U' R U2 R' F R' 
69. 2.35 U F2 R2 U' F U R U2 F' U' 
70. 2.08 R2 U' F' R F R' U2 F2 R U' 
71. 2.18 R2 U R U2 R' F2 U R F2 U' 
72. 1.59 U F2 U' R' F2 R' U R F2 U 
73. 1.57 F U2 R2 U R' U F' U' R2 
74. 2.08 R U R2 U F2 R2 F' R' U' 
75. (3.75) R' U2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U' F2 
76. 2.08 F' U' R' F' R2 U' R F' U 
77. 2.69 R U' R2 U' F2 R' U' R' U 
78. 1.81 F' U R' F' R' U' R U2 F' 
79. 1.54 U2 F U' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' 
80. 1.72 R2 U' F2 U F R F' R' U' 
81. 2.49 U' F2 R' U2 R' U R F2 R2 U' 
82. 1.56 R U F2 U' R F' U R F 
83. 2.24 R F U2 F2 R2 F' R U' R U 
84. 2.02 U2 F' U R F2 R2 F' R' U' 
85. 1.63 U F U' R U2 F' U R' F' U 
86. 2.09 R F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' 
87. 1.73 U' F2 R' F' U F' U R U' 
88. 1.87 R' F U2 F R2 F' U R' U2 
89. 1.55 U2 R2 F' U F R' U F' U2 
90. (DNF(1.14)) F' R F2 R U F2 U' R U' 
91. 1.73 R2 U R F2 R2 U2 R' U' R' 
92. 1.64 F' R' F U' R U2 R' U R' U2 
93. 2.89 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' F U2 
94. 2.84 R F R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' 
95. (3.61) F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
96. 1.72 R' U F' U' R F U' F2 R 
97. 1.59 F R' U2 R U2 R U R U' 
98. 2.04 R' F R' U2 R F2 R U' F 
99. 1.97 F2 R' F R U2 R U' R2 F' 
100. 1.63 U' F' R' U R2 U F R' U2

2.23 ao1000


----------



## Malkom (Aug 7, 2017)

5x5 PBs
single 1:21.14
mo3 1:24.15
ao5 1:27.84
ao12 1:32.31



Spoiler: Not even sub 2009faz



1:23.39, 1:41.11, 1:32.21, 1:34.49, 1:39.28, (1:46.62), 1:35.48, 1:33.56, 1:32.20, 1:25.17, 1:26.12, (1:21.14)


----------



## Draranor (Aug 7, 2017)

PB 3x3 ao5 from a couple days ago, almost sub-7

Average: 7.16
Times: 6.87, (6.40), (8.60), 7.24, 7.37


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 7, 2017)

did some roux for fun

10.14, 10.13, 9.59, 9.53 singles, last one is PB
12.8 avg5
13.4 avg12


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 7, 2017)

never posted my feet PB's here I got before worlds so here they are:

20.64 2nd best single

26.19 PB avg5:
1. (23.06) U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F U F2 R' U R' F2 U' B
2. 26.96 B R2 F U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R' D' B' R' D' B' U2 L' U
3. 25.80 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U R2 U' R B L2 D' L2 U' B R' F U'
4. 25.80 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U R2 U L' B' U' R' D' U' R B2 D' U2
5. (29.86) R2 D2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' U' B D2 L B2 D' U' B' F D' L'

contains 25.xy 2nd best mo3
extented this to a 29.38 PB avg12
30.72 PB avg50
31.18 PB avg100
35ish avg1000, first 700 solves were done on my old f2, so there's probably a lot to roll


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 7, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
single: 4.983

Time List:
1. 4.983 UR2- DR1+ DL4- UL3- U4+ R1+ D3+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R0+ D4+ L3- ALL5+

nice clockbric


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 7, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> never posted my feet PB's here I got before worlds so here they are:
> 
> 20.64 2nd best single
> 
> ...



Can you reconstruct some of these (if you remember the solutions)? There's a lot of options so I can't see an obvious solution for any of the and I'm also wondering how much your feet solves differ from hand solves if at all (except LL).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 8, 2017)

I like 5's

5.78 L' F2 L B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 U L' U2 R' F' R B' L2 F2 R


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 8, 2017)

I got an MF7s 7x7 today

7:41.09 first solve

cutoff at Michigan is 7:00 

Will I put in enough practice to make it??


----------



## Draranor (Aug 8, 2017)

PB 3x3 ao5 and single:

Average: 6.71
Times: (5.09), (8.11), 6.97, 7.00, 6.17

Super happy with this. I didn't expect to get a sub-7 average for a while, much less an almost sub-5 single

Edit:


Spoiler: 5.09 Reconstruction



F' D2 B R2 B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' B L' U' B2 U2 R2 B' D


x2 y

(L R') F D' F' //x-cross
U L U L' //F2L 2
R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L 3
y U2 R U' R' F R' F' R //F2L 4
F U R U' R' F' //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //PLL

The first two moves of the x-cross I did kinda like an M' and rotation


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 8, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
> single: 4.983
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Holy crap that scramble. Somehow I sub 5 all these nice ones people show me but I can't get sub 5 on my own


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 8, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Holy crap that scramble. Somehow I sub 5 all these nice ones people show me but I can't get sub 5 on my own


yeah, i also had a 4.12 but i lost the scramble before i could check if it was a misscramble so i'm not counting it


----------



## EmperorZant (Aug 8, 2017)

Finally finished a 19.77 OH Ao1000, so that's good


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 8, 2017)

Finished L 2GLL. Execution is still a little iffy.
Only the sune/anti sets left. I'm probably going to work on other ZBLL sets before I dive into those though.

217/494= ~44% of ZBLL yeah


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Aug 8, 2017)

Sub-9 full step single!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-8
single: 8.982

Time List:
1. 8.982. F' D2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R U2 R2 D' F2 D' L

x2 y' // inspection
L' D' L2 D' F // X-cross
U R U' R' // F2L-2
y U2 L U' L' R U' R' // F2L-3
U L U' L' d L' U' L // F2L-4
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL

43 moves / 8.982 seconds = 4.79 TPS


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2017)

It's been a while since I posted here. Nothing special but it's been a couple of months since the last 6. This one could easily have been sub-6/PB too, had I made more of an effort to inspect.

6.79 B' U D B U2 D' L D' B D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 F' B'
y' U2 L U L' u'
R' U' r U r' U2 r U r'
r' F' r L' U' L U r' F r
U' M U2 M U' M2
30 STM, only 4.42 STPS


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 8, 2017)

New 2x2 PB ao5 and ao12 out of the blue:

1. (2.36) 
2. 6.69 
3. 5.58 
4. 5.52 
5. 7.28 
6. 5.00 
7. (9.41) 
8. 4.04 
9. 4.25 
10. 4.40 
11. 2.84 
12. 2.83 

*4.85 ao12*

1. 4.04 
2. (4.25) 
3. 4.40 
4. 2.84 
5. (2.83) 

*3.71 ao5*


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 9, 2017)

Broke some 3x3 PB's today. I'm back to CFOP for the time being though, but I'm so torn between CFOP and Roux.

11.129 ao12
11.815 ao50
11.859 ao100


----------



## Malkom (Aug 9, 2017)

Just got my first LL skip, unfortunately it was on 5x5 so it barely affected the time.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-9
avg of 12: 2.75

Time List:
1. 2.57 U B L' R U R' L' R' 
2. 2.72 B' L' B R' U' L' B U R 
3. 2.53 B L B R' L' R' L U' 
4. (1.47) R L' B R B' L B' L' U 
5. (6.17) B R' U' B L U' L' R' 
6. 3.64 L U' L U' R' B L B' L' 
7. 2.55 B L U R' L' B U' R U 
8. 2.69 B' L B' R' B' R' B' L' 
9. 2.76 U' L' U' B R' U' L B' L' 
10. 3.14 U R L B U' R' L' U R' 
11. 2.06 B U' B L U R' U B' R' 
12. 2.84 U L R' U R' L U L' B'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 10, 2017)

(For anyone interested in me overloading CStimer,) I added up the total number of solves across all of my sessions and I found that it was 33,045 when it stopped recording solves. (With 19,407 on 3x3)

I deleted some of my unused sessions for weird events and I was able to record times again, I'm not sure how much longer I've got before it overloads again.

I started this session about 1 year ago (+-3months I'd say)


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2017)

2x2
1.68 avg5, also missed a 1.58 avg5 by a +2 lol
2.02 avg12
2.49 avg100

lots of fails but i'm getting a bit better I guess


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 10, 2017)

Insane 3x3 scamble. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-9
single: 1.23

Time List:
1. 1.23 U' R2 U R U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 10, 2017)

6:33.14 7x7 pb
First sub-7

Looking at better chances of getting a mean at Michigan !


----------



## asacuber (Aug 10, 2017)

how nicer can a rubric get

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-10
single: 0.58

Time List:
1. 0.58 F2 R F R U' F U R2 U'

8.62 tps


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 10, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Insane 3x3 scamble.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-9
> single: 1.23
> ...


Dude that's a 2x2 scramble, it's not long enough to be competition legal and 3x3 scrambles are never 2 gen


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 10, 2017)

CubeWizard23 said:


> it's not long enough to be competition legal


Actually, it is long enough.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 10, 2017)

PB ao12!! good single and ao5 as well. that consistency lol
stackmatted.


Spoiler: ao12



D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 U L' B2 F D' R D' R2 B R2 D U' (22f)
12.78
B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F' L' D B U' B2 D2 R U2 R' (22f)
(10.54)
F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F D' L R' D' B' R U' B2 L' (21f)
13.44
R' B2 R B2 D2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R' U' F L' U' B L' R2 U' L (22f)
(20.94)
D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D B R U F' L B U' F2 L' U2 (22f)
12.42
B2 D B2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 L' R2 F U' R' D L' D F2 (22f)
13.57
L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L' R2 F2 D' F' L B2 R F U' (21f)
14.14
R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 U L B' D' U L2 D L B' R (22f)
14.05
U R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F D L' D R2 U' B U2 R' F U' (22f)
11.88
R F2 R F2 L' F2 R' D2 R' B2 R' U2 B D2 F R2 D' R' D U' L (21f)
14.17
B2 D' L2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 B' U' L R B2 D2 F2 R' B U' (21f)
13.03
D2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 R F2 R' F' U' B2 F' R F2 U F' L2 (22f)
13.55

12.88 ao5 <--- first 5 solves
13.30 ao12


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 10, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Actually, it is long enough.


true i suppose, since it only requires a state 2 moves from solved...
however a delegate would not allow such a scramble, since it is up to their discretion (i think)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 10, 2017)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Dude that's a 2x2 scramble, it's not long enough to be competition legal and 3x3 scrambles are never 2 gen


Whoops that's what I meant. 2x2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2017)

8.35 3x3 avg, 2:01 6x6 mean (1:57 single) from worlds


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 10, 2017)

7:00.89 7x7 single with a purring kitten that climbed onto my lap and stopped the timer twice.
Still okayish time though lol


----------



## EmperorZant (Aug 10, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 7:00.89 7x7 single with a purring kitten that climbed onto my lap and stopped the timer twice.
> Still okayish time though lol


What a cat-astrophe


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 10, 2017)

CubeWizard23 said:


> however a delegate would not allow such a scramble, since it is up to their discretion (i think)



Nope, they're not allowed to filter manually:

4b1) Generated scramble sequences must not be inspected before the competition, and must not be filtered or selected in any way by the WCA Delegate.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 10, 2017)

yaaaaaaaa
can't wait till i get sub 12

Average of 12: 12.48
1. 10.33 U L U F' R' U' F2 D2 L' D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 
2. 14.55 U L' F' R' U L U' R D B' R L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L' U2 L F2 
3. 14.38 B2 U2 F B' D F2 B2 R' B' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 
4. 11.84 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 D L U R2 D R F L' F L' 
5. 11.48 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D' B2 L D R F2 R F' D L2 U' 
6. (15.65) B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R U' B F2 L2 D' R D 
7. 12.40 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' U B2 U R2 B L U' R D R U' B U2 L2 
8. 12.95 B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F' R D2 U' F' R' D' L 
9. 13.19 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' U F2 U F2 R U' B D2 R' U2 
10. (9.87) D2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D F' U' L D' F' U2 B2 U L2 B 
11. 11.95 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B' U R' B' D' R' D2 L' U2 F 
12. 11.74 D' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 L D' F' U2 R2 D U2 B2 U' B2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 11, 2017)

whyyyy

Average of 12: 20.40
1. 19.46 F' R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' U' R F' U F L' D R F U' 
2. 20.45 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' B U2 R2 B R' U' F2 R B2 L 
3. 19.28 D2 B D F2 R U D2 R2 B2 R B' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 
4. 20.01 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 D U R' D U' F R' U2 B F2 
5. 18.69 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 F' L2 F L B2 R2 B D F' R 
6. (17.11) D2 R2 F D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F' U R2 F D L2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' 
7. 23.38 F2 D' B L2 D R2 L2 U' R' F B2 D2 R B2 L' F2 B2 U2 R B2 R' 
8. 20.38 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 R U' B D' F2 L F D' R' D' B2 
9. 17.15 D2 R2 F L2 B D2 L2 U2 F R2 B' D L' R' F D' U2 R2 F R U 
10. 24.63 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 U L2 R' D U2 B' L U L' B' F' D' 
11. (29.74) R2 U' F D' B2 U B' D R' B D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 
12. 20.58 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B R' D2 B' U2 F D F' L B2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 11, 2017)

PB (OH roux)

Average of 5: 18.02
1. 19.36 F' R' D2 L' D L2 F' U' D B L2 D2 R D2 B2 L D2 B2 L' U2 D2 
2. 17.54 D2 L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B F' D' R' D B U' L2 R' D' U 
3. (32.15) B' L2 B L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B F2 L F L' U2 L B2 F2 U F2 L2 
4. (13.73) B U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B U R' D B' L' B' U B U2 B2 L 
5. 17.15 D F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' R' U2 L2 D L' R B R D2 F'


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 11, 2017)

Sub-minute ao12 on kilominx.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-11
avg of 12: 55.092

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 59.902 R2 flip U2' F2 BR2 R2' BR2 U R' BL flip U' F' R2 BR BL' L U2 BL BR2 R U F' R2 U2 R2 F2' U' R2' F2' U R
2. 50.309 flip L BL' U2 R2 BR R2 U' flip U2' L' BL2' L' BL2' F' U' F2' R2 U2' R2 U' F' R2 F2 R
3. 1:05.312 U2 BR2' R' U2' L' F U' BR' flip F' U' L2 U2' BR2' BL2' L2 BL2' U F2 R F' R2 F2' R' U2 R F2 U
4. (1:17.800) BL2' flip U2 L2 U2' BL2' U BL flip R2' BL2' U F2 L2' BR2 BL2' BR U2 R2 F' R' U F2 R2' F2' U' R2 U2 R2' F2
5. 44.637 L' flip U2' L BL' L F' U2 F2 L' flip R F2 L2 U BR2' U2' BL2 U2' BR2' R2 F U' R F' R U2' F2 U2 F' U2'
6. 55.178 flip U BR2 R2 BL L' BL' U2 F' flip U F2' R' BL2 BR' U L2' BL2' L F2 R F2 U' F2' U R2 F U R F2 R2
7. 1:09.733 BL2 flip U F' U2' F' R' L2' flip R2 F2' BL2 BR U2 L2' BL2' U2' BR2 U2 F2' U F2 U' R2 U2' R U' F' R F2'
8. (44.344) F2 BR2 flip R2 F BR U' L' BL2' U2' BR flip U2' BR2' R' BR' U L2 BR2' BL2' U2 R F2' U' R2' U F R U R F2
9. 54.476 R L2 flip R' U2 BL2' BR U2' R2 F2' R2' flip L U' L2 U F2' R BL BR2 R2 U' F U2' R' F U F2' U' R2 U' R
10. 51.113 BL2' flip F R2 BL2 BR2 U L BL' U flip R' L2 U2' BL BR2' U2' L' BL2' U2' R2' U' R' F2' U' F' U2 R2' F' R2' F2'
11. 49.926 U2 L2 F2 U BR' BL' U2' BR flip F2 U R2' BR2 R2 BL2 L' BR2' U2' R2' F2 U2' R2 F' U2 F2 U' F2' U' R2'
12. 50.335 flip R BR' U2' BR2' R2' BL2 U2' flip R2' U2' F2' R2' BR2' U L2 BR BL2' U F' R2' F2 U2 F2' R' U' F2' R U2 F'



E: And now a 42.12 ao12 after a bit of "modding".

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-11
avg of 12: 42.120

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 45.732 BR2' BL2 U' F' R2' U flip U' F2' R U' F2' BL2 L2' BR2' U R2 U2 F2 U' F2' R' F2' R2 F U' F2 R
2. 47.727 BL2 flip BL2 U2 BL2 U BR2 BL L2 flip F' U BL2 U2' L' BR2 BL2' U2 R' F2 U R' U F2 R2' U2' R F' R' U2'
3. (52.491) flip F2 BR' U L2 F2 U2' BL' flip R BR2 U2' BL' L' BR2 BL L' U R U F2' R U' R2 F2 R' F2' R2' U
4. 48.957 BL2 flip U F2' U' F2' L' F R U flip R2 BL BR2' U2 R L2' BL2' BR2 U R' F2 U2' R' F' U2' F' R' F' R' F' R2'
5. 38.672 F' BR' U2' BL2' U2' L' F' flip U' F' U2 BR BL2' L' U2' F R F2 R U' R' U2 F2 U2' R2'
6. (31.200) F2' BR2 U2 BR BL BR2 R2' BR2' flip U L2' U BL2 U2 L BR F2' R2' U2 R U' R2 F' R2 U2' R2' U' R'
7. 49.563 flip R BR R2 F2' R U2 F2' R2 flip L BL2' U' BR' BL2' R2 U2 R' U2' F U F U R' F R
8. 32.138 U F2' U2 L2 U2 BL2' L2 U flip BR2' R2 U L2' BL2 L' U BL' F2' R2 U' F' U R F2 U' R' U2 R' U2'
9. 46.767 L2 flip R BL U BR R2 U2' BR R' flip U F2' L2 BR' R2' U2' BL2' R U2' F U' R2 U F2' U' F' U2' F' U2'
10. 40.839 U F2 flip R' U2' BL2' BR2 BL2' U2 BR flip F2 R BR2' R2' F' U BL2' L2' F' U2' F' U2 F2' R2' U' R U2 R' U' R'
11. 34.136 R2' L2 flip U2 L' BL2' BR2 R2 U BR2' R2' flip U' BL' U' BL2' L BR BL2' L2 U2' F R2' U2' F' U F' R2' U2 R' F R'
12. 36.669 flip U2' R2' U2' L2' BR R' BL U2' flip R2' BR' U2 F2 BL' BR U' L2 R2 F2' R U' F' U R U' R2' U2 F


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 11, 2017)

ok its official, i suck. coulda been sub 8 probably XD
F2 L B2 R D2 L B2 F2 R' U2 F2 R D' F U2 B' D2 R U2 B' D U (22f)
9.082


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 11, 2017)

unexpected sub8:

.03 off PB

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-11
avg of 12: 7.59

Time List:
1. 6.87 R B R2 U2 R B2 D' F' D U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' 
2. 7.97 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F L D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R' F' 
3. 7.58 D B L2 B2 R L2 U B' L' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 
4. 7.71 B F2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 L B R B2 L2 U B2 F' L2 
5. 7.09 L' B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U R D2 F R' U' R2 F 
6. 7.54 F L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 R2 U' R2 F L' F L2 F2 L 
7. 7.89 B' F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L' D U B' U B U2 R' U' 
8. 7.36 B' L' D' B2 R B' D' F' D' R2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 L2 F' 
9. (9.61) B2 U2 R' L' B' U' F' D' L' F2 U2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' 
10. 8.03 B' U R' D' B2 L' B U2 L' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 B2 
11. (6.74) D2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R U' B L R B' R B' U' F' 
12. 7.78 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 B' D2 R' U2 B D L D2 U' F'

7.89 PB avg50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-11
avg of 50: 7.89

Time List:
1. 6.87 R B R2 U2 R B2 D' F' D U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' 
2. 7.97 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F L D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R' F' 
3. 7.58 D B L2 B2 R L2 U B' L' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 
4. 7.71 B F2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 L B R B2 L2 U B2 F' L2 
5. 7.09 L' B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U R D2 F R' U' R2 F 
6. 7.54 F L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 R2 U' R2 F L' F L2 F2 L 
7. 7.89 B' F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L' D U B' U B U2 R' U' 
8. 7.36 B' L' D' B2 R B' D' F' D' R2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 L2 F' 
9. (9.61) B2 U2 R' L' B' U' F' D' L' F2 U2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' 
10. 8.03 B' U R' D' B2 L' B U2 L' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 B2 
11. (6.74) D2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R U' B L R B' R B' U' F' 
12. 7.78 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 B' D2 R' U2 B D L D2 U' F' 
13. 8.08 L2 R2 D' U' L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R' U' L2 D' B' L' D' R2 F2 
14. 7.33 B2 L F2 U D2 B2 R2 B L D B L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 
15. 8.84 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D F2 D' B' R U F' U2 L2 F' 
16. (9.20) L R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 D F2 L F R U' L' U R 
17. 8.72 F R2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L' B L R2 U B' L F R' 
18. 8.29 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 R B2 F2 R' B' U' R2 U2 F2 D L B2 F' R2 
19. 8.92 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U F' L2 F2 L2 D L R' U' F2 
20. 7.52 F U' L B R2 D B' L D' B2 U F2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' 
21. 7.99 B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L D' U L' F' L' B' L2 B 
22. 8.90 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 B' R' B' U2 F' R' U' L' B D' 
23. 7.41 D' B' R U2 L2 U R B' L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 B2 U' B2 U B2 R' 
24. 8.10 D R' B' D' B' D2 B U' B' R2 U2 D2 R U2 R' B2 L2 B2 L' 
25. (9.23) D2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 F' R U2 R' F D L2 U B D' 
26. 8.23 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R U2 R B U2 R F U' L U' 
27. 8.32 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U L' U' L2 U F D2 B R' D B 
28. 7.83 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 F' L U L D U2 R' U2 F2 D' 
29. 9.06 D' U' L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 F' D R U' F' L' B L' 
30. 7.88 R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B R D L F2 U F' U' R2 U2 
31. (6.82) R' U B2 D L D' L F B' D' R D2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 R B2 D2 
32. 8.43 D' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 D L2 F' U2 R' B F D F' 
33. 7.36 F' U2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 U R U' B2 U' L' R2 F2 D' 
34. (6.57) L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L B U' B2 U L' B' R U2 L' 
35. 8.40 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 B' U L B U' F L' D2 R B2 
36. 7.01 D2 L2 F' U2 F R2 B D2 R2 U' R B2 F' U' R2 U2 L2 R F' 
37. 8.29 U B F U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B' D F U2 R' D2 U L' 
38. 8.01 U' R2 B L2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 L U' B2 R U F' L 
39. 7.25 U B U' F R' B' R' U D2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 U' 
40. 7.23 D R' F2 L' D' F U' R F R2 B R2 L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B D' 
41. 7.76 B F' D2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R U' B L B' D2 B' D' L2 R 
42. 7.86 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D' F' U2 B D' L' B' R2 D2 
43. 7.43 R2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 B D' L R2 D2 F2 L' R2 B' R' D 
44. 8.00 B2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B' F' D R' D' F2 U L B' U 
45. 8.05 L B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B' F U L' B L D2 F2 
46. 8.45 R' U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 U B' D2 U2 R' F' L' F2 U F2 
47. 8.19 U' L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' D' F' U2 L2 U2 B' U' B' 
48. 7.25 F' D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 L2 R' B F' D R' F L2 F' L' 
49. 7.16 R' D2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 L2 U B2 D R' F2 U2 B U' F D2 
50. 7.68 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 B U R D R2 B' R2 B' L' B'


7.93 PB avg100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-11
avg of 100: 7.93

Time List:
1. 6.87 R B R2 U2 R B2 D' F' D U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' 
2. 7.97 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F L D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R' F' 
3. 7.58 D B L2 B2 R L2 U B' L' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 
4. 7.71 B F2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 L B R B2 L2 U B2 F' L2 
5. 7.09 L' B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U R D2 F R' U' R2 F 
6. 7.54 F L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 R2 U' R2 F L' F L2 F2 L 
7. 7.89 B' F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L' D U B' U B U2 R' U' 
8. 7.36 B' L' D' B2 R B' D' F' D' R2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 L2 F' 
9. (9.61) B2 U2 R' L' B' U' F' D' L' F2 U2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' 
10. 8.03 B' U R' D' B2 L' B U2 L' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 B2 
11. (6.74) D2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R U' B L R B' R B' U' F' 
12. 7.78 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 B' D2 R' U2 B D L D2 U' F' 
13. 8.08 L2 R2 D' U' L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R' U' L2 D' B' L' D' R2 F2 
14. 7.33 B2 L F2 U D2 B2 R2 B L D B L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 
15. 8.84 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D F2 D' B' R U F' U2 L2 F' 
16. (9.20) L R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 D F2 L F R U' L' U R 
17. 8.72 F R2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L' B L R2 U B' L F R' 
18. 8.29 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 R B2 F2 R' B' U' R2 U2 F2 D L B2 F' R2 
19. 8.92 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U F' L2 F2 L2 D L R' U' F2 
20. 7.52 F U' L B R2 D B' L D' B2 U F2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' 
21. 7.99 B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L D' U L' F' L' B' L2 B 
22. 8.90 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 B' R' B' U2 F' R' U' L' B D' 
23. 7.41 D' B' R U2 L2 U R B' L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 B2 U' B2 U B2 R' 
24. 8.10 D R' B' D' B' D2 B U' B' R2 U2 D2 R U2 R' B2 L2 B2 L' 
25. (9.23) D2 F U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 F' R U2 R' F D L2 U B D' 
26. 8.23 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R U2 R B U2 R F U' L U' 
27. 8.32 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U L' U' L2 U F D2 B R' D B 
28. 7.83 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 F' L U L D U2 R' U2 F2 D' 
29. 9.06 D' U' L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 F' D R U' F' L' B L' 
30. 7.88 R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B R D L F2 U F' U' R2 U2 
31. 6.82 R' U B2 D L D' L F B' D' R D2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 R B2 D2 
32. 8.43 D' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 D L2 F' U2 R' B F D F' 
33. 7.36 F' U2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 U R U' B2 U' L' R2 F2 D' 
34. (6.57) L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L B U' B2 U L' B' R U2 L' 
35. 8.40 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 B' U L B U' F L' D2 R B2 
36. 7.01 D2 L2 F' U2 F R2 B D2 R2 U' R B2 F' U' R2 U2 L2 R F' 
37. 8.29 U B F U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B' D F U2 R' D2 U L' 
38. 8.01 U' R2 B L2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 L U' B2 R U F' L 
39. 7.25 U B U' F R' B' R' U D2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 U' 
40. 7.23 D R' F2 L' D' F U' R F R2 B R2 L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B D' 
41. 7.76 B F' D2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R U' B L B' D2 B' D' L2 R 
42. 7.86 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D' F' U2 B D' L' B' R2 D2 
43. 7.43 R2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 B D' L R2 D2 F2 L' R2 B' R' D 
44. 8.00 B2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B' F' D R' D' F2 U L B' U 
45. 8.05 L B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B' F U L' B L D2 F2 
46. 8.45 R' U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 U B' D2 U2 R' F' L' F2 U F2 
47. 8.19 U' L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' D' F' U2 L2 U2 B' U' B' 
48. 7.25 F' D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 L2 R' B F' D R' F L2 F' L' 
49. 7.16 R' D2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 L2 U B2 D R' F2 U2 B U' F D2 
50. 7.68 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 B U R D R2 B' R2 B' L' B' 
51. (9.81) B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' R' B D R' B2 F' U2 R 
52. 8.00 L B' L D L2 F B2 D R' D2 F2 B U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 L2 
53. 7.73 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U F2 U' B2 L2 U' R' U 
54. (9.08) F' L' B' L D2 F2 R' D F' D2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 
55. 8.05 U2 B2 U2 L B2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 R F U L' R D2 R B' F R 
56. 7.46 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' U' B D L' R2 U L2 B' D R 
57. 8.20 B' D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R U2 R' U2 L B' L U L 
58. 7.96 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L' D B' F' L2 F' R D U L U 
59. 7.84 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 D B2 U L' R' B D B2 F' L' B' R' U' 
60. 7.15 R' D2 F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B R' F' D' R' B' R B' 
61. 8.44 D F D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 F D L2 R D R U' L U2 
62. 7.74 F L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D U' L2 R F' D' F U B' F L R 
63. 7.96 F D F2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 F2 R B L' B F2 D U F' U 
64. 7.91 D B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' B2 D2 L R' U2 F R' F' 
65. 8.44 U2 R U B' L' B2 U R F' U' F2 U F2 R2 U D2 F2 U2 L2 
66. 8.53 L' D' B U' L' F2 U' F' D R2 D2 R B2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 R' 
67. 6.96 B L2 U2 B L U2 R F U F' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' 
68. 7.82 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' B D B2 R U R' B F 
69. 8.32 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 R B L B2 D2 R2 U' B' U L 
70. 8.00 L' F2 L R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F D R' F2 
71. 8.67 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B D2 U2 B L2 F' U F U' L' R' B L' B U' F2 
72. 8.47 B' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B R2 F U2 F' L' D' U' R U L U F' 
73. 8.15 D U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 L U2 R B F' U L' U F R 
74. 8.27 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U L D F' R' B L' D B R2 U' 
75. 8.45 B R2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 F' U R2 F' R' B' D' U' F2 D' 
76. (6.79) B2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 B D' U2 F U' R' U B' D R 
77. 8.05 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R' D R2 U B L2 B R2 D' B 
78. 7.88 R' B F2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 U B' U' L B D' R' U2 L 
79. 8.34 R B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' B U L2 B' L' U F U2 R' 
80. 7.11 B2 D2 L F2 B' U F' L2 F2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U R 
81. 7.85 U2 B2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F U2 F' L' B F' D U' F' R2 
82. 8.00 B D2 B' R L D' F' U' L D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F' 
83. 7.45 D U2 F2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 B D U2 L' R' U' L' B' L R' 
84. 8.17 U2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R F' D' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' U 
85. 7.70 D' R2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 F' D F2 L' B D2 B R2 
86. 7.19 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D B2 R U F D R' U B D' B' 
87. 8.27 R U2 R2 F2 D2 F D L' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 B U2 F2 U' 
88. 8.26 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' R' F' D R2 U' L D U2 F2 
89. 8.65 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 R B L' R B' F' U2 L' 
90. (6.39) U' L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R' U' L2 R B U' F' U2 F' D2 
91. 8.67 F2 D2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' F' U' B2 L B F2 L' B' 
92. 8.26 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 B' F2 U L U' L B U F' D2 U2 
93. 6.91 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B' L2 D' U' F U B L U2 L2 
94. 7.96 U' F R' U' B' R2 U' B U D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U' D' 
95. 7.34 L' D' B2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 D B2 U' F R B2 R' D' F D' B' 
96. (6.80) F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L' U2 B2 D' U2 L' F2 R' F' D2 L U 
97. 8.99 U' L2 F' D R2 F L D2 F' R F2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' 
98. 7.58 U2 L B2 L D2 B2 L' F2 B L2 F' R F U B2 D' U' 
99. 8.20 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L F' D2 L2 D2 U R' B' U' R2 
100. 7.90 D B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U' R2 B D L2 U2 R' B D2 B2 L U


former pb avg100 was 8.35 lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 11, 2017)

PB 
EDIT: rolled it to 12.06

Average of 12: 12.21
1. 11.99 U' F R L' F2 D' L B' L2 D' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B U2
2. 11.48 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F D2 U2 R F D' B L' B F U L2 F
3. 12.75 F D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B' D F L U' F R' D L2 U' F L2
4. 12.12 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D' U' B2 L2 U B' D2 F2 U' L D R2 U2 B U B2
5. 11.84 D2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 F U' L2 R U' R D' U2 L F' D'
6. 12.77 F2 U F' L' B2 D' F' B L U2 F U2 F2 B U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B
7. 12.14 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 L D B' L R B R2 B' U' B'
8. 13.75 U R' B U R' B2 U R D F R U2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L D2 R2
9. 11.32 F U B' L' B2 L F' U2 L F' U F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U D B2
10. (15.31) D2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' D L R U F2 L B R B2 F
11. (10.11) L B2 F2 D2 R U2 L B2 F2 D2 R U F L2 B F2 R F' U' B2
12. 11.98 U2 F L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' R B U R D2 L' D' R B D


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 11, 2017)

3 cube relay:

26.34 single
29.61 avg5
29.77 avg12

really consistent


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 12, 2017)

7x7 6:28.71 PB ao12

I think I'm good for the cutoff at michgan 

Now, ima go learn more zblls and practice megaminx and OH.


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm now sub-19! Got some PBs tonight:
ao5: 15.86
ao12: 17.10
ao50: 18.34
ao100: 18.98

I also got a 13.16 single that I locked up on at the end. Should have beaten my half-year-old PB of 12.46


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 12, 2017)

8.64 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B R2 F' D L D2 U L2 F2 L


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 12, 2017)

Some more kilominx improvement: 41.48 (rolling) ao12 / 43.73 ao50.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Aug 12, 2017)

1973486 said:


> 10 parities right


How do you know? Or is it just a joke?



cuboy63 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-31
> avg of 5: 5.25
> 
> Time List:
> ...


What's your best average on the Gan 356 Air SM?



cuboy63 said:


> 11.65 ao100, 11.39 ao50, 10.70 ao12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Your OH is way faster my 2H (16.23 avg of 100). 



cuboy63 said:


> crazy session...
> tied uwr ao100
> 
> 6.37 ao50, 6.43 ao100
> ...


What about your best on the Gan 356 Air SM?


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 12, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> Or is it just a joke?



Yes I don't remember why I specifically replied to that though


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Aug 12, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Yes I don't remember why I specifically replied to that though


What do you mean?


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 12, 2017)

OH PB single
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-12
single: 13.448
Time List:
1. 13.448 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 U' R2 B R U' L2 R B' D2 F D' U2
y'
L2' D' F2
R' U' R
y U L' U' L y' U R U' R'
y' U' L' U L U2 L' U L
U2 F U R U' R' F' R U' R'
U'
31/13.448=2.31 TPS

LL skips are fun


----------



## Cale S (Aug 12, 2017)

3.05 skewb avg50, shaking way too much for unofficial solves


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 12, 2017)

Feet PB single
1. 46.937 R D2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L U2 R U' B2 U2

messed up the PLL (A-perm) because i got nervous


----------



## Ianwubby (Aug 12, 2017)

2x2 PB sweep (excluding single and Mo3)



Spoiler: Ao5: 3.68 -> 3.25



1. 3.81 
2. (2.44) 
3. (4.39) 
4. 2.77 
5. 3.16





Spoiler: Ao12: 4.29 -> 3.55



1. 3.03 
2. 3.83 
3. 2.58 
4. 4.00 
5. 4.39 
6. 3.58 
7. (4.76) 
8. 3.81 
9. (2.44) 
10. 4.39 
11. 2.77 
12. 3.16





Spoiler: Ao50: 4.83 -> 4.27



1. 3.81 
2. 3.84 
3. 3.67 
4. 4.99 
5. 4.39 
6. 5.38 
7. 4.49 
8. 4.96 
9. 5.24 
10. 5.65 
11. 3.81 
12. 3.80 
13. 3.25 
14. 3.71 
15. 4.66 
16. 4.07 
17. 3.35 
18. 4.98 
19. 5.16 
20. 3.69 
21. (DNF) 
22. 4.25 
23. 4.45 
24. 4.97 
25. (7.12) 
26. 5.17 
27. 4.90 
28. (8.09) 
29. 5.14 
30. 3.36 
31. 4.94 
32. 5.07 
33. 3.41 
34. 3.03 
35. 3.83 
36. (2.58) 
37. 4.00 
38. 4.39 
39. 3.58 
40. 4.76 
41. 3.81 
42. (2.44) 
43. 4.39 
44. 2.77 
45. 3.16 
46. 3.98 
47. 3.02 
48. 6.74 
49. 4.02 
50. (2.56)





Spoiler: Ao100: 5.02 -> 4.74



1. 4.37 
2. 4.28 
3. 5.76 
4. 5.17 
5. 4.69 
6. 3.52 
7. 5.48 
8. 5.07 
9. 6.18 
10. 5.41 
11. 3.75 
12. 5.43 
13. 4.66 
14. 6.20 
15. 6.85 
16. 5.95 
17. 6.30 
18. 6.82 
19. 5.02 
20. 4.17 
21. 4.87 
22. 6.81 
23. 4.39 
24. 4.97 
25. (DNF) 
26. 4.85 
27. 3.91 
28. (7.79) 
29. 5.07 
30. 4.64 
31. 4.71 
32. 5.69 
33. 5.02 
34. 4.76 
35. 4.51 
36. 5.78 
37. 5.47 
38. 4.85 
39. 4.65 
40. 5.43 
41. (7.75) 
42. 4.31 
43. 4.99 
44. 3.81 
45. 3.84 
46. 3.67 
47. 4.99 
48. 4.39 
49. 5.38 
50. 4.49 
51. 4.96 
52. 5.24 
53. 5.65 
54. 3.81 
55. 3.80 
56. 3.25 
57. 3.71 
58. 4.66 
59. 4.07 
60. 3.35 
61. 4.98 
62. 5.16 
63. 3.69 
64. (DNF) 
65. 4.25 
66. 4.45 
67. 4.97 
68. 7.12 
69. 5.17 
70. 4.90 
71. (8.09) 
72. 5.14 
73. 3.36 
74. 4.94 
75. 5.07 
76. 3.41 
77. 3.03 
78. 3.83 
79. (2.58) 
80. 4.00 
81. 4.39 
82. 3.58 
83. 4.76 
84. 3.81 
85. (2.44) 
86. 4.39 
87. (2.77) 
88. 3.16 
89. 3.98 
90. (3.02) 
91. 6.74 
92. 4.02 
93. (2.56) 
94. 3.99 
95. 4.71 
96. 5.55 
97. 4.20 
98. 4.63 
99. 4.16 
100. 4.77


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 12, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> Feet PB single
> 1. 46.937 R D2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L U2 R U' B2 U2
> 
> messed up the PLL (A-perm) because i got nervous


Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-12
avg of 5: 54.654
Time List:
1. 51.358 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R D U' L R2 F U F' R U 
2. (1:03.287) U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L U2 R' F' R' F2 D2 L' U' L' F R2 
3. (46.210) B2 L B2 L D2 L D2 L F2 U2 R U' F R B R D' B2 U2 R2 F' 
4. 53.854 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U F2 L D2 B L' F' D F' L' D B' 
5. 58.750 R2 F U' R F' B' L F' B' D R2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 D

nice feetbric
also
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-12
single: 46.210
Time List:
1. 46.210 B2 L B2 L D2 L D2 L F2 U2 R U' F R B R D' B2 U2 R2 F'


----------



## EmperorZant (Aug 13, 2017)

Went to a state fair this weekend, and on the side managed a snazzy series of solves:
Six Sub-10 Singles (five 9's, one 8)
10.71 Ao5 (with a counting 9)
11.23 Ao12 (second best, with a counting 9)
12.00 PB Ao50



Spoiler: Session Times & Scrambles



*PB Average of 50:* 12.00
1. 11.22 2 B' L2 D F2 L B2 U L' D' U' L B F' R2 U2 L' F R D L2 F' L2 U2 R
2. (9.47) D R2 B F U L' B' D F2 R2 B' R' L2 D2 R' F' D2 U2 L' R U L' F' D L'
3. 11.39 L' F' B R' F L D F' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R2 L' D B D2 U2 B2 U2 R D' L
4. 11.46 R D2 L2 D F2 L B F R' L2 B' F' U' R' L B U' R F2 R' B R F2 D U'
5. 11.82 D F' U2 B' U L F2 L U B2 R' F L R D U' F2 D B2 L2 F B U2 F2 U2
6. (8.89) F2 L' U F B' L2 D2 B F' U L2 D F' B' U R U2 B' D2 R' F2 B R' D U2
7. 13.12 L' B2 D2 L' D' B2 R2 D R' D' R2 L U' B' R B L' B' R L B' F2 D2 R2 U2
8. 12.49 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D B2 D F2 L F D B L2 U D' B2 L D F D2 R D B U
9. 11.60 L2 U' R' D L' F2 L' D2 R U' F L D2 F2 D' R' B D' B2 R B' R' F2 D2 F
10. 14.16 F2 R2 D B' R2 D' F2 R B' D2 U L2 U R' F2 U' F' B2 U2 D B' F L F2 R2
11. 11.21 R F' B' D' F' D L2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 B U' D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 F2 R' F L2 U'
12. 9.85 D F U B F' D F' D' F D' F2 R' U' L D' R2 L2 D2 U' R' F2 D U2 L2 U'
13. 12.17 B' F U2 B2 F' D2 U' B' R L' F L' B2 D' L' F' D' F' U D R2 U' F' D2 B2
14. 12.29 U2 F2 L' D' U2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 U' F' L D' U2 R2 B' R L F' D'
15. 13.13 D2 F2 D' B R B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D' F' L2 U2 D L R D' L' B' U' L U2 L'
16. 11.34 F R' D B R2 D L B U' R' B L2 U R' U2 F D2 F' D' U2 F2 U B' U' F2
17. 11.85 D' L2 R2 U2 L' D R' D' U' F2 U2 R' D' L2 U' R' L' B2 R' F R F2 U' R U
18. 11.40 U F2 D2 U2 R' L2 F L D2 L2 U' R' F D B L R' F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D'
19. 11.02 D2 R F' L' F' D L' U2 D F R2 F2 L' U' L2 D2 F2 L' D' U F2 B R F2 U
20. 11.19 R F R' F2 L D' R2 B U2 R F' B' R2 D B' U2 L2 R' D R' D R' U' B2 R
21. (9.31) L R D2 B U D B' U B2 U' D' B2 U' L' D U F D B' F' R2 B D' L F'
22. 12.98 B2 L F2 R' D B R B2 U B' F' L' R' D U2 B2 L' D' R D2 B2 D2 L2 R U'
23. 11.26 U L' F' D2 L2 F2 R U B R' U D B R2 B R' L2 D2 U2 L2 F U' L' U L2
24. 9.67 F2 L2 F L2 U' B2 U B2 F L B' L2 R F' R' U2 R L2 B U D2 L' F2 B2 U
25. (14.53) R D B2 L' R2 F' B R' L' D' F2 B' R' U' R' F' B' D2 R2 B2 D L' B U L2
26. 10.86 L2 D U' F L R' U D2 B L' B L2 U D2 B2 R2 L' F' R L2 U' R' U2 R2 D
27. 10.70 F R L' D2 U F' R2 F R2 U' F2 D2 R U' D2 B' U' B2 U' D F U' B2 U F2
28. 12.61 R2 U2 L' B' D' B' F2 D B U2 F B2 R' D' R' L B2 L' R U' R' U F U' B'
29. 12.77 L2 B U2 R L2 F2 D2 L2 U' D R B' L' B F U2 L' F' U R F' U D B2 R2
30. 13.32 R B' R D F' D' U L2 B2 F D2 B2 D' U2 R2 L' U' R' F2 L' F2 L' D L' B'
31. (15.40) D' R' U2 L D R U2 F2 B2 D2 U F L2 B' R B L' D L F' B2 R L2 B D2
32. 11.85 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B' D U R F' L B' L D U' F D' R U R' D R2 L' D2
33. 9.50 L R' F' R D' L2 F D U' B' U' F' B D L' F2 L R F L B2 R' L2 F2 U2
34. 14.48 L' B2 F2 L B R' D' R L2 B U F2 U2 B' U' L U' R' L B U2 R B' R' L
35. (15.40) U L2 F D2 L' F' U B' F2 L2 F2 B' U' D2 B F D' U' B L F' D' U B U
36. 11.53 L2 D B' U L2 U D' B2 U2 F R' U B2 D' L' U R' F' L' R D2 U' L B' R'
37. 11.62 L U B2 D L2 F2 B2 D U2 R' U' B2 R2 L2 U L R' D' B L2 D2 B F U2 D'
38. 12.29 B' U2 D2 L R F' L2 R B' L U L' R' F' U' B2 R U' B2 F2 U' D' F R' L
39. 12.79 F2 R2 B' F R D2 L' R' U B U2 F2 B R U2 B2 F D2 B D' U' R' L2 D' F2
40. 13.62 R B L' U' F' D' L F' U2 L' U F' U D' R' L2 D B2 L' B2 R D' B2 U D
41. 13.37 U' B' L F' D2 L D' R' B2 F L' D' L B' R L' B' F2 D' U' F D' U' B2 L'
42. 10.70 R2 B D2 U2 R2 U R D' L2 U F' B L U2 D2 F L D L2 B2 F' U2 L' F' R'
43. 13.36 L' R' B D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 B R U R' F2 B2 U2 D L' B D2 L F' U2 L
44. 10.73 R D F' D L2 F' L' D' R' D2 R B' U F2 D F' R D' B' F2 L F D' R U
45. 11.14 D2 B' D2 U R L F' R2 B F2 U B2 R2 F2 R D U B' U R' B2 R L' B' F'
46. 13.27 F D2 B' L U' F2 R' L2 U2 L' B2 U' D' F B2 R2 B2 R U D R' B2 R D2 F2
47. 14.04 L' R' D' U2 R' D L' U R2 D2 R D' U' R' L2 D U2 L' B R2 B2 L D F' U
48. 13.08 D R F R' F' U L2 D F L' B L2 D F2 L F L R B' R B' F U' F B
49. 12.04 B2 U' F' B U2 D2 L R F' U2 B2 U D L' B' D2 U F B2 R U L B2 D R'
50. 11.88 F' U' B' L2 B D' L R' U B L' U B2 U R2 L' D U2 B' F U' R D2 B' D2



Sub-12 is approaching...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 13, 2017)

7.81 official 3x3 single, finally yay
1:05.07 official 5x5 single, sub howard :O
basically failed everything else

Also got some nice stuff when practicing during the comp
15.32 OH avg12
5.00 U2 B U2 D B2 R B2 R D B' D B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D

And I did like 700 2x2 solves a few days ago
1.68 avg5
2.02 avg12
2.49 avg100


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 13, 2017)

counting 14 AND 15 but still good av5 at least

Average of 12: 12.12
1. 10.97 R2 L' F D L F L2 B2 L U F2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 
2. 10.34 F D2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F L2 F D U' B' L2 F' D F2 L U2 R D' 
3. 12.57 R' U2 F D' R' U2 D2 R' U L F' B2 R2 B' U2 F2 B' D2 L2 
4. 10.85 B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L B2 R2 D F' R' D' L2 D' B 
5. 11.36 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D' L' F D' R2 B2 R U' L' F U 
6. 12.20 L2 B' L' D R B2 R F B U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 
7. (9.90) U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' R2 D' U' L' R B' D2 L 
8. (16.57) L' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L2 F D U R D L' F2 D B 
9. 12.61 U' R2 F2 D2 B D' L D F2 R U R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U 
10. 10.51 L2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' L' U2 R' B L' F' L2 F L B2 
11. 14.01 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L' B2 R2 U F D2 L' R' U R' F R' 
12. 15.82 L2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 U F2 L2 D F R D' R2 B' L2 F' R D R'


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 14, 2017)

Sub-16 ao50 on 333 a few days ago (then I followed it up with a ton of mistakes, ending with a 16.45 ao100) + 25.33 ao50 on Redi.



Spoiler: 333






Spoiler: Saturday's session (16.45 ao100)



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 12.659
worst: 28.835

mean of 3
current: 21.179 (σ = 6.67)
best: 13.725 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 5
current: 16.945 (σ = 1.04)
best: 13.900 (σ = 0.70)

avg of 12
current: 16.979 (σ = 2.33)
best: 14.908 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 50
current: 17.035 (σ = 2.15)
best: 15.835 (σ = 1.43)

avg of 100
current: 16.446 (σ = 1.96)
best: 16.446 (σ = 1.96)

Average: 16.446 (σ = 1.96)
Mean: 16.738

Time List:
14.393, 15.640, 14.795, 20.859, 14.166, 16.527, 16.942, 18.950, 15.411, 15.303, 13.083, 16.477, 15.063, 15.867, 13.931, 14.586, 12.659, 20.581, 13.183, 16.171, 19.316, 14.579, 16.325, 21.766, 16.970, 16.516, 16.136, 16.857, 13.588, 15.771, 16.146, 14.310, 14.916, 15.190, 16.575, 15.305, 15.080, 14.452, 15.223, 17.287, 14.528, 17.817, 13.808, 15.602, 23.765, 15.579, 16.226, 16.157, 15.797, 15.865, 17.029, 16.700, 20.388, 18.937, 15.964, 18.395, 13.433, 15.865, 26.280, 16.167, 13.443, 13.603, 16.047, 14.288, 15.413, 14.565, 16.147, 20.736, 14.640, 18.451, 17.700, 15.313, 16.154, 16.590, 19.742, 16.358, 20.262, 17.322, 13.420, 14.017, 17.390, 15.256, 19.331, 18.035, 20.136, 26.775, 17.322, 21.404, 14.700, 15.788, 22.203, 14.624, 18.847, 17.672, 15.117, 16.131, 14.105, 18.112, 28.835, 16.591





Spoiler: Sunday's session (16.50 ao100)



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 11.070
worst: 25.364

mean of 3
current: 17.378 (σ = 2.83)
best: 13.449 (σ = 1.61)

avg of 5
current: 17.929 (σ = 1.88)
best: 14.447 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 12
current: 17.684 (σ = 2.59)
best: 15.690 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 50
current: 16.616 (σ = 2.10)
best: 16.097 (σ = 1.87)

avg of 100
current: 16.495 (σ = 2.03)
best: 16.495 (σ = 2.03)

Average: 16.495 (σ = 2.03)
Mean: 16.628

Time List:
16.293, 17.765, 15.490, 13.257, 24.084, 12.243, 19.603, 16.328, 15.374, 16.522, 13.023, 19.235, 15.472, 16.592, 15.373, 17.559, 14.824, 14.850, 20.856, 15.416, 18.723, 14.069, 15.195, 19.452, 16.557, 18.015, 12.445, 14.324, 15.840, 18.507, 17.223, 17.261, 18.082, 15.686, 14.647, 16.332, 16.547, 18.188, 21.066, 13.405, 16.815, 14.031, 18.525, 16.093, 11.923, 14.262, 21.941, 14.356, 16.659, 16.848, 15.905, 19.522, 18.700, 18.357, 15.060, 17.077, 15.051, 18.051, 13.343, 14.927, 15.348, 11.070, 15.072, 25.364, 16.579, 19.718, 16.862, 13.690, 16.750+, 15.423, 16.811, 18.231, 12.988, 15.203, 19.103, 15.349, 15.964, 15.147, 16.694, 13.261, 20.436, 23.464, 17.141, 15.651, 16.432, 14.760, 11.698, 14.858, 13.791, 20.565, 15.938, 22.011, 18.460, 17.417, 14.547, 23.895, 15.772, 14.117, 19.223, 18.793








Spoiler: redi



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 15.987
worst: 38.481

mean of 3
current: 25.030 (σ = 0.83)
best: 21.305 (σ = 4.92)

avg of 5
current: 25.030 (σ = 0.83)
best: 21.813 (σ = 4.10)

avg of 12
current: 24.078 (σ = 1.96)
best: 23.307 (σ = 3.07)

avg of 50
current: 25.334 (σ = 3.60)
best: 25.334 (σ = 3.60)

Average: 25.334 (σ = 3.60)
Mean: 25.414

Time List:
1. 18.368 L b r f F' f l b l' L R' F' R F' R B' R'
2. 29.585 b B l L r b' l' L' R' F' R' B F' R B' L' F
3. 27.944 L F R B' f' l' b f' l' F' L' B F L B L F
4. 24.935 B r' f' l' b B R r' b' R' B R B R F
5. 22.940 l' r f' r' b l r' f L' B' R F L' B L' R F'
6. 33.997 l L b' r' b r' b l' R B' L' B' L' B' F L' B'
7. 28.901 L' B' l r b f' l' r b' r L' R' F' R' B F' L B'
8. 15.987 b' l' b r R b l f r R' F L B' R' B F'
9. 25.684 B' F r b l' f' l R' F L' R F L' R' F
10. 22.244 R f F l b' f r b r L' B' F' L' R' B R'
11. 27.480 f F' f F l L b f l B' F R' B' L' R' B L F'
12. 17.510 L B F' b' l f' l B F L B F L' R' B' F
13. 23.424 B' L b r' f l' r B' R' F L' B' L R F' R'
14. 32.700 F b' B R f F' l' f' r' L' R' B R B F' L B F'
15. 22.646 b f F l' r b' r f' L F R F' R F' R B' L
16. 24.077 R l L r b l r b' B L B F' R F
17. 29.449 b f' r f' r b' L B' F' L' F' R' B L B'
18. 29.126 b B' L' F' r' f F' l' f R F L' B' L B L'
19. 38.481 L R F' f' r' R b' l r' L' B L B R F L
20. 29.552 b r' b B L' R F f' l r B L F R B L' B F'
21. 21.609 F' L R' r' b B l b' F' L B R' B F L' F R
22. 29.994 L' B b f' l' r R' B' b L' F L' R' F L F
23. 19.626 B l' r b' f r b' l R' B L' B F L F' L' B
24. 30.678 L l L F r' R' B' f' l b F' L F R B R B F L R'
25. 28.912 L B' l' L' B' F' r b' f l' F' L R F' L R'
26. 19.586 f F R' l L f' r f' l B L' B L' B' R B
27. 29.460 b' f' l L f l' f' r' B R' B F L' B L R F' R'
28. 25.490 F' R' b' r' b' l' R' B R' F' L' F' R' B L'
29. 31.650 B R b B l' L' l r' b L R B F R B' F R' B'
30. 28.168 L' R B' b' l b f' l' b' B' L B' R' F' R F'
31. 25.965 R' F' L b l' f r' R F' L' B R' F L B F'
32. 26.285 l' r' f' F' L' R' l' r f B' L' R' B L R B
33. 18.022 R F L l' r f' r' L B L' B L' B R'
34. 23.451 B F' L' F' R' f' l r f' R' F R' B F' L R B'
35. 30.674 R r' R b' f F r b' f' r' F L R B' L' B' F R'
36. 23.992 L l' r b' r b' l' r b' L' R B' L B' F L B' F'
37. 21.904 L' B b B R f r f B' L F R' B' F L' B' R
38. 22.103 L r f F' R' l' f' r' R B F L' B L R' F' L
39. 24.206 l L' B F' R r b' f' B' L' R' F' L B R' B F'
40. 21.778 L' b B' b f' F' R' l' r' B L R' B L' B'
41. 22.324 B' f r b' B' L' R' l' r L' F' L' R' F'
42. 29.990 F' f' l L' b B f' l' b L' B F' R B R
43. 17.339 B L F' f r' f l' B R' F' L B L
44. 25.304 l' f l' L r' R' f' l r L' F' L' B' L R B L'
45. 24.213 F L' B b' r' f' l' r' f B' R' F' R' F' L B'
46. 20.734 r b' B' L' l' b' l' b' F L' B' F L F' L B' R'
47. 27.131 F' r' R B' b' l' b' f' r' L' B R B' F R' F'
48. 25.436 B R l' L' r' b' B l b' L R B' F L B' L B'
49. 24.077 L' b r' f' F' f' l r B' L' B R' F' L
50. 25.577 l' L' f' r' b f' l r b B F' L B' L R' B'


----------



## thecubingwizard (Aug 14, 2017)

Woaj

59.725 Fw' R' Uw2 R2 U D Bw F' D' L D2 Bw2 Uw D2 Bw R2 U Bw2 Dw U' L Rw' D2 Fw' D U Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' Dw2 D' Rw2 Fw' Bw Rw2 F' Rw D F2 D2 Lw2 R' L' Fw Uw2 L2 F2 Fw' Lw' Fw2 D2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 B2 F L R

5x5 PB by a little over 4 seconds


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 14, 2017)

17.90 PB mean of 50. Improved by only 0.2 seconds in the past year.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 14, 2017)

PBBBBBBBBBBBB
    

Average of 12: 11.80
1. 11.88 D L2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' D' F U2 R D B D2 L 
2. 10.83 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L D B F' D' L B U L B2 
3. 11.19 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U R2 B F U2 R2 U L' D' 
4. 10.08 F' L D L2 F2 B' L D' B2 U' B' R2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 B U2 L2 F' 
5. (9.20) D2 R U D B D2 F L' F U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 B2 D' F2 D 
6. 11.46 L D2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B U R B2 F' U' L' U 
7. (14.23) R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R U' L' R D F2 U B' R 
8. 12.49 L' U2 B2 R F2 U F' D L' B U R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U D B2 
9. 12.99 L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 R' U' R' D' F D2 L' D R' U' 
10. 12.46 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 F L D U2 R B F2 R2 B' L2 
11. 10.92 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L B' U2 L2 R U' B' F2 U R' 
12. 13.71 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' D L' D F2 D' B' U2 R' U2 L


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2017)

How to ruin something good....

1. 27.13 Rw' Fw2 L2 F2 R' L U2 D2 R Uw' L' Rw' F2 U' Fw2 D2 Uw U' L' Rw2 Fw L R2 B' F' Uw Fw R2 B' L Uw' L Rw2 Uw F' R2 B2 R L2 F 
2. 27.69 Rw B2 Fw2 Rw2 B Uw' B F' U' R' Fw R' Rw' Uw2 F2 R F2 Rw Fw U' Uw' Rw' R2 F2 B' Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 B2 R' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L U L2 F U2 Fw' 
3. 26.42[OP] Uw Rw' L' D R' D' B2 F' U' Uw' D2 B' U D2 F' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 U' R Fw F2 Uw' R Fw U2 L B2 L' B' R2 Rw D' U2 Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 
4. 35.38[DP] Uw' B2 L2 Fw2 R Fw2 R Fw' B2 U2 Uw Rw2 R Fw' L' F U2 L' B2 R D B Fw2 U2 Uw2 F2 R2 F2 Fw2 B' L2 U' B' R B2 F Uw2 U D F 
5. 33.61[DP] Rw U2 Uw' Fw R2 D2 B' U' Fw2 L' U2 Uw L R' D F' L F Fw' B2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' B' U2 B D' Uw2 B F' U' F R2 B Fw2 R' D Rw


----------



## Cale S (Aug 15, 2017)

livestreamed some practice and got this
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
avg of 12: 2.63

Time List:
1. (1.59) B R B U' B R U' R L' 
2. 3.11 L' U' B R' L R L U' 
3. (3.41) B' L B U L' U' B U' 
4. 3.39 B' U' R L B R L B' U 
5. 2.86 R U' L R' U R L B R' 
6. 2.12 L' U' L' R U B' R B R 
7. 2.46 U L U' R' U R L' R L 
8. 2.55 B' R U' B' R L' U R' 
9. 2.51 L' B' U L' B L R B' L' 
10. 2.62 B L' U R U' L' R B 
11. 2.12 R' L' B' R' L U' L' B 
12. 2.56 R' B L' R B L B' L


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 15, 2017)

Sub-20 ao100 on csTimer's virtual cube with ZZ, which is now a bit faster than my times with ZZ on an actual cube… (Bracketed numbers are move counts. Most solves that took 70+ moves had mistakes of some sort.)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-15
avg of 100: 19.838

Time List:
18.163[63], 16.091[53], 20.905[67], 17.957[56], 21.743[63], 29.077[67], 22.703[71], 23.520[66], 18.056[66], 23.270[56], 15.210[54], (13.805[47]), 22.042[67], 21.775[81], 14.877[53], 17.841[58], 18.004[59], 16.597[46], (32.313[100]), 23.301[53], 19.096[47], 16.011[48], 17.847[61], 20.250[64], 17.434[47], 23.100[63], 19.696[60], 15.224[43], 21.113[66], (51.429[135]), 18.074[69], 22.962[70], 16.925[49], 18.942[60], 24.734[65], 19.295[54], 21.966[67], 18.255[67], 23.127[70], 19.536[59], 19.112[68], 19.536[54], 24.271[60], (13.234[37]), 19.367[62], 20.275[64], 21.205[68], 21.231[63], 19.342[65], (13.769[56]), (14.854[45]), 19.839[68], 24.175[67], 21.468[63], 18.449[44], 17.141[56], 18.538[52], 19.849[62], 21.191[71], 19.299[61], 18.275[67], 23.674[68], 18.349[54], (11.939[40]), 22.380[62], 18.541[60], 19.646[65], 19.342[50], 28.539[72], 22.644[76], 17.983[52], 17.396[57], 16.692[63], 25.994[79], 19.416[67], 26.173[85], (31.361[82]), 23.167[79], 18.436[56], (31.206[74]), 18.785[55], 18.277[52], 20.934[64], 18.913[55], 17.021[57], 15.706[59], 20.112[66], 18.008[60], 17.552[63], 17.465[62], 24.238[67], 19.721[52], 19.396[68], 15.748[62], (33.345[84]), 15.857[57], 19.549[67], 15.369[59], 17.706[63], 19.446[58]


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 15, 2017)

11.61 U L2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' B L R' D B D' B'

For someone who never practises OH, a very nice PB single
Nice F2L and sune -> U perm


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2017)

fml. still PB tho lmao. the 34 should have been a sub 10, but my hand slipped in the middle of the cmll alg

Average of 12: 11.79
1. (10.21) U2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R D B' D R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U 
2. 11.04 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 U' B D2 B2 F2 D L' U B' R2 U2 
3. 11.18 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F D R2 B' D' L' B2 R2 F' 
4. 10.79 F B2 L2 B D' F L F' U' R L D2 L2 U2 L F2 R' B2 U2 D2 
5. 12.65 L2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 R2 U R2 U' L' F D' U2 L' F2 L2 R' F L 
6. 14.44 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F U B' F' R F R' D L F2 
7. 11.99 D B2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L B2 U2 F2 R' U L U2 F2 
8. 11.06 R B U' F' U' R' B D' F' L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 
9. 12.76 U' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 B D2 F2 R B' L' D' L2 F 
10. 10.51 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L2 U R' D' L F D' B U' L F 
11. (34.10) D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D B' U B2 U' R U2 L U' R' 
12. 11.51 F R2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' R B' D2 B' U L2 R F L' B2 D'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2017)

I still like 5's (even when they're last layer skips ). Valk3 M

5.59 B' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B U2 B R2 B' D' U' L B' L' F D U2 F


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Aug 16, 2017)

Pure Sub-9 Average! 3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-15
avg of 5: 8.86

Time List:
1. (8.57) U2 D' R2 B' U2 F' L D B L U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' L2 
2. 8.85 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R D2 F L2 B2 D U R' F' U 
3. (8.97) D L D2 B L2 U' B R' U' B D2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B 
4. 8.93 F' B D' B D' R2 L D' B U' F L2 B U2 F' L2 F D2 L2 
5. 8.81 U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B' L' D' R' D F'


----------



## ECSCuber (Aug 16, 2017)

So this is just a time capsule to see how much I have grown in cubing in one year, I am planning to learn lots more algorithms and hopefully become sub 10! Here are my PB's as of 8.15.17
2x2:
Single: .54
Ao5: 2.10
Ao12: 2.54
Ao100: 3.29
Ao1000: 4.21
3x3:
Single: 7.09
Ao5: 12.45
Ao12:13.65
Ao100: 14.21
Ao1000: 14.95

4x4:
Single 42.94
Ao5: 1:12.39
Ao12: 1:32.xx
Ao100: 1.36.xx (Pretty Consistent)
5x5: 
Single: 2:59.xx
Ao5: 3:39.xx
Ao12: 3:49.69
Ao100: 4:12.3x

One Handed:
Single: 21.42
Ao5: 26.94
Ao12: 28.92
Ao100: 32.91


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 16, 2017)

ECSCuber said:


> Single 42.94
> Ao100: 1.36.xx (Pretty Consistent)



Wow. Having a single more than twice as fast as your global average is quite incredible. (Not counting high variance events like 222, skewb or pyra, of course.)


----------



## ECSCuber (Aug 16, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Wow. Having a single more than twice as fast as your global average is quite incredible. (Not counting high variance events like 222, skewb or pyra, of course.)


 I average sub 1 minute, it's not that impressive considering I have only done one ao100 and it was when I first got my 4x4 and had to break it in after lubing haha!  Thanks anyway, The single was just a lucky one with almost 2 centers done haha


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2017)

8.53 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' U R2 F' D L D2 B2 L' B2


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 16, 2017)

I like this idea of a time capsule.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 16, 2017)

I was like "wait why is this for the 8th and not the 15th?"

Then I remembered you Americans do dates weird.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2017)

oh

Average of 12: 19.96
1. (15.97) R F B U2 D2 L B' U2 L B2 U B2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 
2. 16.64 D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 B R D L2 U2 F L' D F D' 
3. 20.37 B2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' D' R B2 R D' L' D B' L' U F' 
4. 23.63 F' D R2 D2 R' L F U L D' B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 
5. (25.83) L F2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 R U2 F2 R B' R' U2 F2 U R2 D U' F D2 
6. 18.54 U B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U L2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 D L R' F' R B 
7. 20.72 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 R2 D2 L R' U L2 R B' D R F2 L2 
8. 20.71 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 F2 D' F2 R F' U2 R' B' F' D' U' 
9. 17.21 B2 D2 F2 L D2 U2 L B2 L R2 D R2 B2 U2 L F' R U' F' L' 
10. 18.92 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B' F L B2 D' U B' L2 F D L' D' 
11. 17.48 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' B F D' R2 B2 D2 R' 
12. 25.39 D2 F' R' L F U' R2 F2 R' L U L2 F B' R2 F L2 F' U2 B R2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 16, 2017)

First sub-4 Mini Guildford!

3:59.89


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2017)

6.30 single
L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' B' U2 R B2 R' U' L U F'


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-16
single: 4.673

Time List:
1. 4.673 UR1- DR2+ DL1+ UL2+ U1+ R1- D2- L3- ALL2+ y2 U0+ R4+ D0+ L5- ALL0+ DL

ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 17, 2017)

oll parity avoidance on 5x5 is fun lmao

2:39.71, 2:49.64, 2:47.15, 2:44.62, 2:25.55, 2:51.27, 3:03.82, 2:43.38, 2:45.54, 2:43.06, 2:16.00, 2:59.65


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> oll parity avoidance on 5x5 is fun lmao
> 
> 2:39.71, 2:49.64, 2:47.15, 2:44.62, 2:25.55, 2:51.27, 3:03.82, 2:43.38, 2:45.54, 2:43.06, 2:16.00, 2:59.65



no it isn't lol

I think my best is like 1:30


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 17, 2017)

This is what I do the forum Weekly Competitions for. The Accomplishment Thread could also be used to the same end without spamming threads that nobody cares about.


----------



## ECSCuber (Aug 17, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> I was like "wait why is this for the 8th and not the 15th?"
> 
> Then I remembered you Americans do dates weird.


LMAO!



One Wheel said:


> This is what I do the forum Weekly Competitions for. The Accomplishment Thread could also be used to the same end without spamming threads that nobody cares about.


Sorry.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 17, 2017)

F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B' U2 L F D' R F2 L' D (22f)
9.906
First solve of the session


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 18, 2017)

5:43.82 7x7 PB single 
2nd? sub-6

lol I haven't done solves in a while and just picked it up cause I figured I should maintain sub-7 speed for Michigan.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 18, 2017)

B' L2 B D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' D R' U L' R' B' L' B' D' F (22f)
(14.32)
R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' L D R F' R B' D' R U' (22f)
12.69
F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L' D2 F D B R F2 D F2 R' (22f)
13.13
R2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D2 F' D2 R B' D' U' B' L2 B' L U' F' (21f)
10.95
D2 R' U2 L B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L' F L' D L B2 D' R' U' F (22f)
(9.87)
=12.256


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 18, 2017)

5x5 pb (no OLL parity of course)

2:09.77 R2 l L u r2 L2 l' B d2 u' L U2 b' D2 R2 B2 f' U2 b B2 R U b' r' u2 L2 D2 d b' D' r f b F2 B2 U2 F' d b2 F' U R u2 R2 B2 L2 D' d R' f b U2 l' r2 b2 R' d2 b2 f' U'


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 18, 2017)

I started training one-looking 2x2(Just bld using EG in different session, did ~110 solves), and got some first sub-3 ao12s after that. One of them is 2.88 on stackmat!


Spoiler: Time list



avg of 12: 2.88

Time List:
1. 2.92 F U2 F' U' R' U F' R2 U'
2. 3.42 R F' R' U2 R' U R' U F U'
3. 3.35 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R U2 R'
4. 2.27 U2 R' U F U2 R' F U R'
5. 2.98 R2 F2 U' R U' R U R' F' U'
6. (2.20) R' F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' F'
7. (4.13) U R' U2 R' U F' U2 R U'
8. 2.41 U2 R U2 R U2 F R F2 U2
9. 2.96 R U' F' U F' U2 R U R' U'
10. 2.51 U2 R' U' F' U R2 F2 U2 F'
11. 2.42 F U2 F2 R U' F U R' U
12. 3.60 F R F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2


Going for sub-2.5 now.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 19, 2017)

lel tied pb

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-19
single: 0.58

Time List:
1. 0.58 F' R' F R U' F U' R' U'

2nd in 2(?) weeks


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 19, 2017)

New Feet PBs!

Mo3: 34.39
Ao5: 34.71
Ao12: 39.26
Ao50: 40.65
Ao100: 41.91


----------



## RhysC (Aug 19, 2017)

9:13 4BLD PB
B' D2 F2 L Fw' B2 U Uw2 R U' Fw2 F Uw' D R2 Fw2 Rw R' U' L' B2 U' F' R' D2 Rw' Fw L' U' F' Uw2 R2 F Rw D Rw2 R2 Fw L Rw2
Scramble was fine, a few mistakes, could be a lot faster


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 19, 2017)

RhysC said:


> 9:13 4BLD PB
> B' D2 F2 L Fw' B2 U Uw2 R U' Fw2 F Uw' D R2 Fw2 Rw R' U' L' B2 U' F' R' D2 Rw' Fw L' U' F' Uw2 R2 F Rw D Rw2 R2 Fw L Rw2
> Scramble was fine, a few mistakes, could be a lot faster


Can you update your PB sheet?


----------



## RhysC (Aug 19, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Can you update your PB sheet?



What is PB

No honestly a lot of these are really outdated, but I don't cube enough these days to even know what I average/what my PB's are. Most of my practice in cubing these days is really only BLD stuff anyway


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 19, 2017)

RhysC said:


> What is PB
> 
> No honestly a lot of these are really outdated, but I don't cube enough these days to even know what I average/what my PB's are. Most of my practice in cubing these days is really only BLD stuff anyway


All right. Cuz your MBLD PB is definitely not 3/3. Also any update on whether you're coming to nats?


----------



## Malkom (Aug 19, 2017)

_@!#[email protected]!
(49.81), (56.84), 50.60, 56.45, 51.74 = 52.93_

E: apparently it was also the last 5 solves of a tied pb 55.01 ao12


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 19, 2017)

PB ao50/ao100. Apparently you can fit a GTS2's pieces onto a Valk core…

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-19
solves/total: 100/100

avg of 50
current: 15.767 (σ = 1.44)
best: 15.716 (σ = 1.48)

avg of 100
current: 16.283 (σ = 1.70)
best: 16.283 (σ = 1.70)

Average: 16.283 (σ = 1.70)
Mean: 16.398

Time List:
15.590, 12.563, 16.475, 14.847, 17.140, 14.672, 15.006, 15.687, 18.672+, 17.983, 13.980, 13.205, 16.430, 16.173, 14.819, 17.094, 16.619, 16.277, 17.045, 17.430, 19.124, 16.303, 16.123, 16.725, 16.932, 13.278, 22.790, 17.145, 16.138, 18.398, 23.397, 19.152, 20.103, 15.922, 16.333, 18.288, 16.328, 15.204, 21.165, 22.080, 18.411, 12.506, 18.720, 13.816, 17.926, 17.949, 19.002, 15.496, 19.447, 14.555, 14.071, 16.530, 13.745, 12.625, 16.585, 17.352, 18.130, 15.516, 14.577, 17.021, 16.006, 17.570, 20.196, 16.591, 15.902, 14.864, 15.253, 16.414, 16.044, 15.209, 12.678, 18.057, 17.201, 13.684, 15.536, 19.525, 14.961, 12.735, 17.725, 15.808, 21.823, 16.053, 14.443, 15.978, 12.758, 12.943, 15.176, 14.926, 15.842, 14.675, 17.083, 15.409, 13.241, 18.070, 14.177, 15.097, 15.804, 18.041, 18.046, 15.653


----------



## kake123 (Aug 19, 2017)

Just a random 2x2 avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-19
avg of 12: *4.63*

Time List:
1. 5.01 R F2 U2 R U' R U' F R U' 
2. 5.38 F R' F' U2 F U2 F2 R U2 
3. 4.59 F2 R' U' R' U F2 U R2 U 
4. 4.31 U R2 U2 F' R' F2 U F' R 
5. 5.07 U' F2 R' F2 R U2 R U R' U' 
6. 4.84 U F2 U F' U R2 F' R U2 
7. 3.95 U2 R2 F U' F U R2 U F' 
8. 4.53 F2 R' F' R' F2 U F' R U 
9. (2.86) F2 R2 U R F' U F' R' F2 
10. 4.11 F R U R' U2 F R' F' U 
11. (10.89) U' R' F2 R F' R U R U 
12. 4.44 F2 U R U2 F' R F2 U2 R


----------



## kake123 (Aug 19, 2017)

And just a random 3x3 avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-20
avg of 12: *14.90*

Time List:
1. 14.00 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F U2 F R U' F2 L' F R' D' 
2. (12.69) U2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 D' F2 U' F R' F D2 
3. 15.50 B' L2 U2 B F2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' U2 R' F2 D U F L2 B2 
4. 14.93 L' F D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 D B D2 U2 L R' F R2 D 
5. 17.61 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 L B2 D' L2 U B' D' L F' U' R' B' 
6. 14.24 F L' F' B D' R' D B D2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 R' 
7. (DNF(15.41)) D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 F2 B' U2 R' D' B2 R2 U' B' L2 B' F2 
8. 15.73 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B2 R' U' L F' L D2 L' R D' R2 
9. 14.80 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 B' U2 L' B U' B2 U' F' D2 
10. 12.81 R2 B D' B2 L D B' R2 D F' U2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 
11. 16.12 R U L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 R F L U2 F' D' B U2 R 
12. 13.20 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R B L B2 D F R D' U' B'


----------



## James Hake (Aug 20, 2017)

1. 10.48 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)

(0,-2) / (-1,-2) / (-3,-3) /
(1,0) / (-3,0) /
(3,6) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0 /
(-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (5,3)

pb by ~2 seconds
easily couldve been a 7-8 but i wasnt warmed up


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 20, 2017)

made a PB sheet
hooray

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Vx7OPLgDXtJ6AjSi08jbhF_NQtFSs7DBl0jRBlLi4UE/edit#gid=0


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 20, 2017)

8.92 official PB single from Nisei week round 2

easy xcross
mediocre F2L
oll skip
lefty r-perm

previous comp PB was 10.18 from round one haha


----------



## qaz (Aug 20, 2017)

sim cube pb

6.40 U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' U2 B2 R' U L' R' D2 R'

can't reconstruct but it was R' F R U R' U' F' U R + PLL skip


----------



## RhysC (Aug 20, 2017)

1st 5BLD attempt, 27:16, off by 6+centers and 5xcenters woops
1. Lw2 Bw B L U2 L' Dw2 Lw L F B Fw' U L2 F B' R' F2 Rw2 U Bw' U2 Fw U' B' D F2 L' U2 Lw' Dw L Lw' U' Lw2 B' Rw2 Fw' Bw2 R L' Lw F2 Dw Lw' L Bw R2 U' B' L' Bw' Lw' Dw' Uw' D' U' R Fw R
Try the scramble, its phenomenal, scramble in your orientation


----------



## Cale S (Aug 20, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-20
avg of 5: 11.62

Time List:
1. (17.06) (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0) 
2. 10.01 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
3. 14.68 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, 0) 
4. (9.53) (1, 3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
5. 10.15 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 20, 2017)

Went to my first competition yesterday! My average was pretty decent considering it was my first time using a stackmat.

avg5 = 23.55

23.87, 24.25, (24.97), 22.53, (21.90)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-21
avg of 12: 2.55

Time List:
1. 2.44 B U L U' L' R U B 
2. (1.64) U R' U B' L U' B L 
3. 3.35 U' L' B R U' L B' L R 
4. 2.65 B R' U' B R' L' R' U' L' U' 
5. 2.43 R' L R' U R L' U' B R' 
6. 2.58 R B' U L' R B L B' L' 
7. (3.49) B U' L' B L R L' U L 
8. 3.27 B' R B' U L U' L U R 
9. 1.69 R B' U' R B' U L' U 
10. 2.26 U' R' U' R L R U' B' R 
11. 2.67 L R B R U L' B R 
12. 2.12 R' U' L B L U' L R' U


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 21, 2017)

1.589 ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-21
avg of 100: 1.589

Time List:
1. (0.848) R' U2 F U' R' F2 U' R' U'
2. (0.955) U R F' U R' F U2 R2 U2
3. (0.866) F2 U' F R2 F R2 F R' U2
4. (2.640) U' R' U' R U R' U F2 R'
5. 1.219 F U R2 F R2 U2 F' U F2
6. 1.678 U2 F U' F U F2 R' F U'
7. 1.636 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U F
8. 1.732 R U' F U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
9. 1.482 U R F R2 F U' R U' F2 U'
10. 1.222 U' F2 U F' U' R' F' R2 F'
11. 1.450 F' U F' R' F2 R' F2 R U
12. 1.274 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R U' R F' R2
13. 1.736 R' F R2 F U2 R F' U2 F2
14. 1.699 R' F2 R' F2 U R U F' R2
15. 1.104 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U F2 R'
16. 2.007 U' F2 U F' R2 F' U R2 F
17. 1.645 F2 R F U2 R U' F' R F2
18. 1.475 U F R2 U R F' R U R'
19. 1.898 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' F R U'
20. 1.474 U F2 U' R F' R' U' R' U'
21. 1.361 R2 F2 R2 F' U' R' U R U'
22. 2.111 U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 F' R2 F'
23. 1.387 R F' R2 F' U F' R2 F R
24. 2.048 U' R2 U' F2 R U2 R U R2
25. 1.435 U R F2 R' U R' U R2 U2
26. 2.003 F' R' U2 F2 R' U F2 U R'
27. 1.406 F R2 U' R U' F R' U F'
28. 1.640 F2 U' R' U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U'
29. 1.505 R' F' U F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U
30. 1.275 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U R' U
31. (2.969) U F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U'
32. 1.059 R' U F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2
33. 1.746 R2 U' R U2 R2 F R' F R'
34. 1.230 U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F' R2 U'
35. 1.706 R2 U' R' U' R U F2 R2 F'
36. 1.697 F' R U F2 U F' U' F2 U2
37. 1.848 R2 F' U R' U R F' R F'
38. 1.499 R' U' F2 R' U F U R2 U'
39. 1.805 F R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' F
40. 1.522 U2 R2 U F' R U' F2 U F' U2
41. (0.966) U F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U'
42. (2.496) R F U2 R F2 R U' F U'
43. 1.446 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U
44. 1.639 F' R U2 F2 U2 F U F' R
45. 1.244 R U' R2 F2 U' F R2 F U'
46. 1.288 R' U R F' U2 R U' F' R
47. 1.885 F R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R U'
48. 1.584 F2 R F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' U'
49. 1.350 R2 U R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R
50. 1.763 R' U2 R F U R F2 R2 U'
51. 1.573 F2 R' F' U F2 R U' R' U'
52. 1.506 F' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 U
53. (4.082) F U' R U2 R' U2 R F' U2
54. 1.677 F' R F' U2 F2 R U2 R U2
55. 1.300 U R' F' U R2 U' F2 R U
56. 1.123 U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 R'
57. 1.760 U2 R2 F U' F2 R U F' U'
58. 1.694 F2 U F' U2 F' R' F R' U2
59. 1.067 R F2 R U' R' F2 U' F' U'
60. 2.039 R F2 U' R2 U' R U F2 R'
61. 1.413 U' F' R' F2 U F' R' U R' U'
62. 1.408 R' F R' F' U2 F U2 R' U
63. 1.807 F2 R' F U F U F U2 R'
64. 1.181 R F' R F2 U' F U' F' R U2
65. 1.280 R U F' R2 F' R U R2 U'
66. 1.697 F U2 R U2 R F' U R' F2
67. 1.283 R2 U F2 R' U R F2 U2 R'
68. 1.433 F2 R2 U' F U R' F U' R U'
69. 1.301 U2 R2 F R' F' U' R2 U' R2
70. 1.665 U' R' U F2 R U2 R F' U2
71. 1.622 U R F R U2 R F2 R U'
72. 1.657 F U2 F' U' R U' F2 R F' U'
73. 1.593 U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R2 F
74. 1.513 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2
75. 1.789 F2 U' R U' F U' F U R U
76. 1.757 U2 R U' R F' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
77. 1.311 F2 R' U2 F' U F2 R' U' R2
78. 1.524 R' F' U R2 U' F2 U F2 U
79. (2.413) U' F' R U' F2 R2 U' F' R2
80. 1.875 R2 F' R F2 U2 R' U F' U
81. 1.625 R2 U2 F' U R2 F2 U F' U'
82. 1.870 R F2 R' F R' F' U F R2
83. 2.111 U R2 U' R2 U R' U' F2 U2
84. 1.965 F' U F R' F U' F U F2
85. 1.471 F' R' F U F U2 R2 F2 U'
86. 1.407 F U' R2 F2 U' R U' F U'
87. 1.776 R2 F2 U R2 U F' U2 F R2
88. 2.088 U2 F U' F2 U' R2 F' U F2
89. 2.172 R2 F R U' R2 F R U R'
90. 1.206 F R2 U' R' U2 R2 F' R' U'
91. 1.933 U R F R' F' R U' F R'
92. 1.572 F2 U2 F2 U R' F' U' R' U'
93. 1.733 U' R2 U' R U F R2 U R2 U
94. 1.657 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U'
95. 1.855 R F' U F R2 U2 F' U R2 U'
96. 1.302 F2 U R' U F U F' R2 U R2
97. (1.030) R' F2 U' F R' U2 R F U'
98. 1.683 F2 R' U F' R2 F' U F2 R'
99. 2.307 F R U' F2 R2 U F R' U2
100. 1.224 F' U' R F2 R' F' R2 F2 U'


1.544 ao50


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-21
avg of 50: 1.544

Time List:
1. 1.505 R' F' U F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U
2. 1.275 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U R' U
3. (2.969) U F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U'
4. (1.059) R' U F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2
5. 1.746 R2 U' R U2 R2 F R' F R'
6. 1.230 U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F' R2 U'
7. 1.706 R2 U' R' U' R U F2 R2 F'
8. 1.697 F' R U F2 U F' U' F2 U2
9. 1.848 R2 F' U R' U R F' R F'
10. 1.499 R' U' F2 R' U F U R2 U'
11. 1.805 F R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' F
12. 1.522 U2 R2 U F' R U' F2 U F' U2
13. (0.966) U F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U'
14. (2.496) R F U2 R F2 R U' F U'
15. 1.446 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U
16. 1.639 F' R U2 F2 U2 F U F' R
17. 1.244 R U' R2 F2 U' F R2 F U'
18. 1.288 R' U R F' U2 R U' F' R
19. 1.885 F R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R U'
20. 1.584 F2 R F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' U'
21. 1.350 R2 U R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R
22. 1.763 R' U2 R F U R F2 R2 U'
23. 1.573 F2 R' F' U F2 R U' R' U'
24. 1.506 F' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 U
25. (4.082) F U' R U2 R' U2 R F' U2
26. 1.677 F' R F' U2 F2 R U2 R U2
27. 1.300 U R' F' U R2 U' F2 R U
28. 1.123 U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 R'
29. 1.760 U2 R2 F U' F2 R U F' U'
30. 1.694 F2 U F' U2 F' R' F R' U2
31. (1.067) R F2 R U' R' F2 U' F' U'
32. 2.039 R F2 U' R2 U' R U F2 R'
33. 1.413 U' F' R' F2 U F' R' U R' U'
34. 1.408 R' F R' F' U2 F U2 R' U
35. 1.807 F2 R' F U F U F U2 R'
36. 1.181 R F' R F2 U' F U' F' R U2
37. 1.280 R U F' R2 F' R U R2 U'
38. 1.697 F U2 R U2 R F' U R' F2
39. 1.283 R2 U F2 R' U R F2 U2 R'
40. 1.433 F2 R2 U' F U R' F U' R U'
41. 1.301 U2 R2 F R' F' U' R2 U' R2
42. 1.665 U' R' U F2 R U2 R F' U2
43. 1.622 U R F R U2 R F2 R U'
44. 1.657 F U2 F' U' R U' F2 R F' U'
45. 1.593 U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R2 F
46. 1.513 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2
47. 1.789 F2 U' R U' F U' F U R U
48. 1.757 U2 R U' R F' U2 R2 F2 R' U'
49. 1.311 F2 R' U2 F' U F2 R' U' R2
50. 1.524 R' F' U R2 U' F2 U F2 U


1.290 ao12


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-21
avg of 12: 1.290

Time List:
1. 1.102 R U F2 R' F R' F U R
2. 1.366 F R U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F U'
3. (1.047) U2 R F' U' F R' U2 R U'
4. 1.086 U R' F' U R' F R U' F2
5. 1.476 U2 R F2 U' R' F U2 R U2
6. 1.300 R' U R' U F' R F2 R2 U2
7. 1.336 F U' R2 F R2 F U' R U'
8. 1.608 F' R2 F R' U2 R' F2 U' F'
9. (1.821) R' F U2 F R2 U R F U2
10. 1.099 U R' F U2 F U' R2 F U2
11. 1.431 U' F2 R' U2 R U' R2 F' U'
12. 1.098 R2 U' F R F2 R U' R' F2


1.013 ao5


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-21
avg of 5: 1.013

Time List:
1. (0.848) R' U2 F U' R' F2 U' R' U'
2. 0.955 U R F' U R' F U2 R2 U2
3. 0.866 F2 U' F R2 F R2 F R' U2
4. (2.640) U' R' U' R U R' U F2 R'
5. 1.219 F U R2 F R2 U2 F' U F2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 22, 2017)

cubes for 2 hours today and got 9 PB's lol

New Cosmic WuQue M: 
32.93 avg12
34.48 avg50

New Cosmic Wuschuang M:
1:01.83 mo3 (59.86 single (not pb))
1:03.62 avg5
1:05.65 avg12
avg50 and avg100 coming (currently 1:06 session avg)

Clock:
6.41 single
7.77 avg5
8.04 avg12
8.23 avg50
8.48 avg100


----------



## James Hake (Aug 23, 2017)

all in one ao100

first sub 13 ao100: 12.98
(previous pb: 13.71)

first sub 12 ao12: 11.97
(previous pb:12.86)

first sub 11 ao5: 10.90
(previous pb: 11.57)

also the 10.90 ao5 had my first counting sub 10
(15.16), 11.94, (9.58), 9.71, 11.03

and i had 6 sub 10s in the ao100
(previous pb: 3 or 4)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 23, 2017)

9.74 Redi Cube single 

B R b' B b r f B' F L F L B' F' R F'

18 move solution

f' r' y' r' R' r
f F' f' r R r' 
F' y2 R F' R' L F' L'


----------



## asacuber (Aug 23, 2017)

top 550 in the world SoR


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 23, 2017)

Sub-16 ao100~

(Also got my longest chain of sub-20 solves so far (53 in a row), I think.)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-24
avg of 100: 15.930

Time List:
14.424, (19.953), 16.119, 15.247, 14.552, 14.053, 14.518, (12.755), 13.211, 15.763, 14.435, 17.917, (20.150), 16.066+, 17.653, (20.034), 15.641, 13.549, 16.034, 17.340, 14.950, 14.827, 14.365, 16.628, 18.735, 19.093, 14.453, 15.269, 17.512, 14.131, 16.264, 17.506, 14.846, 14.743, 16.338, 18.822, 15.360, 15.866+, (12.877), (12.860), 17.430, 16.199, 15.662, 13.597, 13.829, 14.667, (20.272), 18.518, 16.136, 19.050, 19.186, 17.856, 19.569, 14.600, 16.277, 15.855, 14.302, (19.894), 17.364, 14.846, 15.701, (11.915), 16.109, 19.077, 15.566, 14.718, 14.503, 13.536, (10.145), 17.172, 16.190, 15.292, 17.122, 14.593, 15.911, 15.004, 14.129, 13.987, 18.886, 14.052, 19.637, 14.947, 18.249, 15.957, 16.929, 15.232, 16.247, 16.227, 14.845, 17.433, 16.365, 15.421, 15.449, 13.333, 14.249, 16.259, 15.532, 17.133, 15.244, 16.286


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 23, 2017)

pb avg12, 5 was fullstep, 40 moves. 7.26 avg5 in there 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-23
avg of 12: 7.51

Time List:
1. (5.69) B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' U B2 U F' D2 L R' D' B' D' R B2 R 
2. 7.33 B' R2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 R' D B' U' B2 L' D F' L' 
3. 7.19 L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 F2 B' R F' R2 U' L F U' F2 
4. 7.94 B F' L2 F' U2 B F' U2 L' R' B2 U B' L D' F' L' F' 
5. 7.24 B' D L' U B2 L2 B' U2 L2 D R' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' 
6. 8.16 B' F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F' R' F' R' U' L B2 L' 
7. (8.30) L2 D2 B F D2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 D' R2 F R B2 D' B' U' R' B 
8. 7.36 R' B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R' U F' D' F L B' D2 U2 
9. 8.03 D R' F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 R D2 F2 R D' F2 R2 D2 F' D' L 
10. 7.95 B' R U2 F R2 F B R F D R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 
11. 7.41 U D2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 F L' R2 U R F' R F' U' 
12. 6.42 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D' B R' F D2 U' R B2 U F' L


----------



## Oliver1010 (Aug 24, 2017)

I just got 2 OLL skips in a row


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 24, 2017)

Oliver1010 said:


> I just got 2 OLL skips in a row


Nice. (Wait, I think I already said this)


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Plenty of one-handed PBs today. I bought a Valk, and it's already much better than what I was using.

17.692 ao5
19.047 ao12
20.179 ao50
20.700 ao100


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 24, 2017)

Just finished learning full ZBLL! Took me 2 months. How I did it


----------



## Malkom (Aug 24, 2017)

avg of 5: 46.49

Time List:
46.07, 47.50, (44.52), 45.89, (55.30)
1/10 parities


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 24, 2017)

good solves:

Average of 5: 6.91
1. (5.19) B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D U2 F2 D U' L' D2 L D' L2 R2 B D2 F U2 
2. (7.91) L' D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 R' D2 L' U R2 B' D' L' U F L2 D' R 
3. 6.92 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 D' U R2 U F' U L U B' R' B2 R U 
4. 7.88 R2 B2 D B2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F D' R B' F2 D B F U 
5. 5.92 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F D2 U R2 U2 L R2 F 

Average of 12: 7.65
1. 7.41 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D B' R2 D F' R D2 R2 F U' B 
2. 7.25 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 D F' R U2 R F D' R' F' U2 R2 
3. 7.44 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F' L U F2 L' U B' L B F 
4. 7.77 D' R2 B' R U2 F' R2 D B' L F2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 
5. 8.21 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L' B U' F D R' U' R' F R2 
6. 7.51 U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B D' R D2 L2 R B' L' D' F' 
7. 7.79 D L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L D' F D' F2 D' L2 U R' 
8. (8.76) L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F' L D R U' B2 L2 D' R' 
9. 8.07 B2 L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B U2 L2 B' R B D R2 D2 L U R B2 U 
10. 7.57 B' U' F' U' D' R U' F U2 L D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 
11. (6.63) D' F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' R B2 R D' F' D2 R D2 B2 
12. 7.44 R2 U2 B F D2 B R2 D2 F' D2 F' L U F R B2 F' D R' U2 L 

Average of 50: 7.84
1. 7.59 F2 R' D2 U2 L U2 R' B2 D' B' D' B' R2 F L F L' 
2. 7.41 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D B' R2 D F' R D2 R2 F U' B 
3. 7.25 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 D F' R U2 R F D' R' F' U2 R2 
4. 7.44 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F' L U F2 L' U B' L B F 
5. 7.77 D' R2 B' R U2 F' R2 D B' L F2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 
6. 8.21 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L' B U' F D R' U' R' F R2 
7. 7.51 U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B D' R D2 L2 R B' L' D' F' 
8. 7.79 D L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L D' F D' F2 D' L2 U R' 
9. 8.76 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F' L D R U' B2 L2 D' R' 
10. 8.07 B2 L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B U2 L2 B' R B D R2 D2 L U R B2 U 
11. 7.57 B' U' F' U' D' R U' F U2 L D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 
12. 6.63 D' F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' R B2 R D' F' D2 R D2 B2 
13. 7.44 R2 U2 B F D2 B R2 D2 F' D2 F' L U F R B2 F' D R' U2 L 
14. 8.18 L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D U' B2 U2 B D' R' F2 U L' R D' F' U2 
15. 7.98 R2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F U F2 L2 R' U2 B' R U' R2 
16. 7.33 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 L' F' D' F2 U' B2 R' F2 D L 
17. 7.49 B2 D2 B2 U' R L' D' B R U' F' U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 B' R2 L2 
18. 8.76 L' U' D' F' L2 F' U D F U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' D2 R2 U2 F2 
19. 8.41 R' L2 F R' D' B2 L' U' R' B U' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U F2 
20. 7.69 D' F2 U R2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L' B' F2 D' R2 B' D L2 B' L2 
21. 7.82 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U F2 D R' D B D F' 
22. 9.04 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 F L R2 B L2 B R D2 U B2 
23. 7.61 D' L2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 U F D B2 L F2 U' R U B' F 
24. 6.94 B L2 B F' L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L R' F D F2 L' R B U 
25. 9.10 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D B D L2 R D2 R' F R D' U' 
26. 7.29 D R' L' D2 F U2 B D2 L' U D2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' B2 U' 
27. 7.85 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 L R B2 F' D' R D' F' 
28. 8.63 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 F' L U R B L2 U R U' L2 
29. 8.35 U2 R' B2 R D2 B2 U2 R U2 F' U B2 L' R2 B U' L D F' R 
30. 7.69 D F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' F U2 F D B' U2 B L' U' B 
31. 7.66 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B U L2 R D2 U' R F R2 B 
32. 6.67 F' L2 B' L B R L' F2 U' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 
33. 8.06 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' F' U2 B U R B2 F2 R' B2 U2 
34. (9.22) L' D2 R L2 U R2 F' U2 D F D' R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U R2 
35. 7.71 B D' F' U R2 U F2 B' U' R' D2 R F2 R' D2 L' B2 R' 
36. 8.00 R' F' L2 B R2 U2 R' B' D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 B2 L 
37. (6.43) L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F R2 U F U B D' L R2 F' L2 R' 
38. (9.98) R U D2 L' F2 B' L2 U' R' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 U2 
39. 7.74 R' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L U' B F U' L2 U L U' B R 
40. (9.60) L' D2 B U2 B2 R U L B' U2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F 
41. 6.58 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' L B' D' U L U2 B R U 
42. 8.91 F2 L' B' R' B U F D' L B D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F' 
43. 8.37 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F' D R B U F' R2 F' U' R 
44. 8.49 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 F' D L' R B2 D B' L U R F' 
45. 8.46 B' F R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R D' B' D B2 D' U2 R' D2 
46. (5.19) B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D U2 F2 D U' L' D2 L D' L2 R2 B D2 F U2 
47. 7.91 L' D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 R' D2 L' U R2 B' D' L' U F L2 D' R 
48. 6.92 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 D' U R2 U F' U L U B' R' B2 R U 
49. 7.88 R2 B2 D B2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F D' R B' F2 D B F U 
50. (5.92) D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F D2 U R2 U2 L R2 F 

avg50 is PB


----------



## Awder (Aug 24, 2017)

I finally learned full 2x2 CLL


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 24, 2017)

3bld success again
8:12.91 F L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' B' U' L2 B2 R' F' U2 R2


----------



## Meow (Aug 25, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> 1.589 ao100
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dang you beat my ao5 and 12. what cube btw


----------



## EmperorZant (Aug 25, 2017)

Broke all my 5x5 PB's today... finally Sub-2. Now I can grind more 3x3 averages lol
1:41.78 Single (1-second improvement)
1:46.62 Ao5, 1:49.37 Ao12, 1:55.88 Ao50 (all 7-second improvements)
1:56.62 Ao100 (6-second improvement)
Suffice to say, I'm pretty happy!




Spoiler: Those are some long (PB) scrambles



*PB Single:* 1:41.78 F' R2 D b B' r L2 d' U R2 l U f l' B2 L2 D r u' b2 R2 U R d2 B2 R f B' F' U f l' u' l2 r' b' d u2 b2 l2 d2 L' F r l F' D2 d L2 d' f l' d' B2 R b R' D2 U R
*PB Average of 5:* 1:46.62
1. 1:43.71 l2 U R' b' l' B2 b' U L R' D2 F2 b R' U2 d' B u' f b2 D2 b2 B2 f r F2 B2 U F b' d' R' L' F' U2 F u' b R2 D' U' r l' d' L' D f' R' d L' r' b' f2 F u U2 D' r' L' F2 
2. (1:49.76) U L' F2 D2 u2 U2 d2 b2 u r l u2 D2 r' F u d2 L D' L2 f2 b d' b2 F r2 f2 R u' r' L R2 u' D' B' d b' u B' l f2 r' L' U' f u' B2 F D' F u' D' l2 L' f' d' f2 F2 L2 b 
3. (1:41.78) F' R2 D b B' r L2 d' U R2 l U f l' B2 L2 D r u' b2 R2 U R d2 B2 R f B' F' U f l' u' l2 r' b' d u2 b2 l2 d2 L' F r l F' D2 d L2 d' f l' d' B2 R b R' D2 U R 
4. 1:46.61 r' U' B' r' U2 R F b2 U b2 B R b' L' d D2 B b l b2 D L' l u2 F2 r2 U' D' F2 B2 u2 U R' B u' R' F' U u2 R' d' b2 F2 L d' B2 f' r2 u l F2 b u D' f B2 u' d2 r D' 
5. 1:49.55 u' B' U D2 b' U' f2 F' u B2 r2 l R' F' R f2 R' d' R2 U2 l2 B u' f D' L' u' D U R2 f2 R f2 b l' B2 r' L D R2 U F2 U' b f' R2 B' l' b l R2 b2 F2 r D U' r F' d2 R2
*PB Average of 12:* 1:49.37
1. 1:54.56 U F2 B2 U' F2 f' b2 d D b' D u2 R d' B2 r2 D' R F f' r' b F L f L' r u' U2 D F U' b2 F2 L d' r2 F' L' B' u2 R l2 D f u D' d R' u2 F2 f2 d b u' d' b2 D l' F 
2. 1:42.43 b' L' f2 l2 f' B' b2 l' u' d U r b' B' R' B' f2 u2 l2 B d2 L2 U' d2 D' F b2 l2 r' F' u L2 b f' B u' b u R2 L2 U' R2 L u D l B L' U l U2 R' f' U b2 F' B2 D2 B2 D 
3. 1:47.74 L2 U b l2 U r2 f2 L2 b2 R2 l' D2 U b F2 f' L U F2 u' f' L F' r f2 b L2 u r R B f2 b d L2 b2 U2 f2 R' b2 U2 L u b2 l' f D2 r' R2 b F2 R' r2 l' F' R' L' D2 f2 r 
4. 1:56.80 R l B L2 l' D' d L B l' D2 f l' U' d' B' l b f' D F2 r2 b' F U F' U l' D U f' l u' f' r' l2 F B r b2 B' F2 d' D2 B' D b' f B F' r b r2 u2 B' f' L2 U b' f2 
5. (2:00.86) F' u l2 b R' B2 F b2 D2 d2 f2 l r' u' b R2 b' U' B' u' F b2 r' U' B' l2 r2 u2 L U' l2 F D2 u2 U F' B' r' l d f U L2 F D2 d' F' r' B L f2 R2 u r R' d u2 l d' L2 
6. 1:43.71 l2 U R' b' l' B2 b' U L R' D2 F2 b R' U2 d' B u' f b2 D2 b2 B2 f r F2 B2 U F b' d' R' L' F' U2 F u' b R2 D' U' r l' d' L' D f' R' d L' r' b' f2 F u U2 D' r' L' F2 
7. 1:49.76 U L' F2 D2 u2 U2 d2 b2 u r l u2 D2 r' F u d2 L D' L2 f2 b d' b2 F r2 f2 R u' r' L R2 u' D' B' d b' u B' l f2 r' L' U' f u' B2 F D' F u' D' l2 L' f' d' f2 F2 L2 b 
8. (1:41.78) F' R2 D b B' r L2 d' U R2 l U f l' B2 L2 D r u' b2 R2 U R d2 B2 R f B' F' U f l' u' l2 r' b' d u2 b2 l2 d2 L' F r l F' D2 d L2 d' f l' d' B2 R b R' D2 U R 
9. 1:46.61 r' U' B' r' U2 R F b2 U b2 B R b' L' d D2 B b l b2 D L' l u2 F2 r2 U' D' F2 B2 u2 U R' B u' R' F' U u2 R' d' b2 F2 L d' B2 f' r2 u l F2 b u D' f B2 u' d2 r D' 
10. 1:49.55 u' B' U D2 b' U' f2 F' u B2 r2 l R' F' R f2 R' d' R2 U2 l2 B u' f D' L' u' D U R2 f2 R f2 b l' B2 r' L D R2 U F2 U' b f' R2 B' l' b l R2 b2 F2 r D U' r F' d2 R2 
11. 1:47.30 r2 u L R U f2 l U2 D' L2 B' r' U2 F2 l B2 D U2 R' U L u2 b2 d2 R f' b D R b2 r2 f F' B' b D2 l' R2 B u' B' L2 D U' L D2 u F2 U2 b f L' F R2 L' d u2 l U' L' 
12. 1:55.25 D r' l' L' f2 L2 B' L2 l2 R' D b' l' u' r2 D2 d U' l2 r2 R2 d2 u F l2 b2 L' u' R D' f' L2 b2 f' L l r2 B U2 R' B b D U b F d2 R L' d' L' l2 f' b' d' L' B' l2 B2 U2
*PB Average of 50:* 1:55.88
1. 1:56.52 B' u2 U2 f2 D' b2 l' f l u f2 B' d' R' L' D2 l' r U2 L B' U u2 b' f2 R2 F R u2 F2 l' b' f l F L' B2 R' U' B2 u L2 l2 R' f2 F B' d2 u2 L2 B F2 R l' f2 L b' d B' f
2. 1:59.73 l' B2 U' f' r2 l' b2 r2 d f' l2 D2 l' D2 R2 L' d2 L B' D b2 B U u D b F2 U' B2 F2 l' r2 L2 u b2 f' U2 r' L2 u' R' B' f u2 d' f' b d l f D' L' d r L2 U2 F' d U2 D2
3. 1:48.18 U l r2 d f' D2 u2 L D2 r f2 D d' F L2 U2 F u b D2 u2 f' l' u2 f' d R l' f' F' u R2 L' l2 D' b' f d U u2 B R' u F' U' B F' d r' b' r2 B l' b' U' u2 f' b' R f'
4. (2:13.70) F2 R2 f2 u' L f2 l2 f2 R2 r d' r' L2 f' D' f2 L2 b l2 f u' d' U l' d' R r' u L2 f2 d D B2 b u2 L' u' b2 U' d' F' b' D2 R2 l' f B r L f' R d' U2 l f2 B L' F' f L2
5. 1:48.84 R2 L' U f R' F r R F R' l U R D' L2 B R2 U u B2 L u D2 d' F2 B2 L2 r' l F' l D2 B' D' R2 r B' R b U2 D F' l2 d' D' b' l' u2 f2 F' B L b2 l' F B' f2 r d D
6. 1:57.56 f L' d2 u2 L F L2 b2 r2 l2 U b u2 l' r D' L2 D2 d L' d' R2 b2 u' R2 B2 R r' B2 u' R F' r' f u' r2 d2 F b f D2 F' f' l r2 b2 U' d b2 U' B2 d2 b' l D u R' F2 L' D'
7. 2:10.46 l f2 b R' f2 b2 B2 D2 R' d2 B2 b' u2 R r2 u D' U2 b U2 b' R' d' R2 L F f2 u' F l2 f d u' b2 r L R2 B2 U' r2 U2 d f2 F b R F' d2 L2 d2 f d' L' F u2 D r u D d'
8. 1:54.73 L d' R l' u' r' L' D' u' U2 b' l R2 f2 R B2 D U2 f' b' L D u2 f b' l u' l2 F2 B' R2 F r' D2 u' U' f u' r b2 D' f B' L' d2 F2 u' r' u2 b' F2 D2 l2 L' U2 r B2 D2 u U'
9. 1:53.70 u B l' R D2 f L2 l R2 d2 l' F' b2 u2 f2 b' F2 r b' f' L2 B2 u' U' F' d L U B f2 b' R f' u f' r2 B d B2 L' f' F' D2 f l D' R B' R' u' D R' r' L' D b' U' B2 F' U
10. 1:49.94 U2 b2 d2 D2 r' b2 d' D' b' u2 r' b2 r' d D2 U' l' b U' r F2 r L B' d2 r2 b F d2 B' f2 d2 u' b D' L B' f F' U' u2 d' L f L2 f2 r2 b2 L2 B2 D f2 B b D' U l B2 f2 r'
11. 1:55.29 b' B d L2 R2 U b' u2 b2 D2 f' d2 U' F' r f' l' D2 b D2 r2 f2 d' b L R' f U2 f2 U L' l2 r F R2 B2 d2 U D f' F' l D' U R' D' U L U2 B D l U2 D2 u B b2 R' D2 U2
12. 1:57.41 U2 D2 R2 b2 F f l' F2 U l2 d u2 B2 l2 U B2 l' B2 L2 r2 d b r f' r' L' f2 b' l' B d' F U2 f r' u2 L' b' F' U d' B r' D' B' f2 R' f2 F d' r' U F' l2 D2 B2 u2 b2 B2 U
13. 2:04.25 B2 b f2 d D l' B2 l' d2 u' f' b D L F2 L' u L' D' F f' l2 b' R F2 U2 l' R' u' U2 r' d u' U' f2 u2 f' r2 f2 r2 B' d2 R' l' r2 u F' d' L2 R d' u2 B' L l' d' B F' d R2
14. 1:53.20 B U2 r2 L D' l2 F2 U R b d f2 R2 r F L b2 f D d U F L F2 L' D2 r U2 f' L r U' b' r' L' B D u B F b' d2 r' l f2 U2 u L' B u2 r L' d' b' D u R2 r2 L2 l'
15. 2:01.74 r R' b2 r' L' d u' l2 u2 b2 R u' U l' U2 b f' B' L2 D' R L' b' u' b' l2 r' U l' L f' U' R u' R2 u U2 d2 l' U2 D2 B' R2 d r b R2 D' b2 f u B' u2 B' u l f2 F2 D b2
16. (2:23.41) R' u' b' d b' f2 d' r' b' r l f2 d' f d2 u' f2 R D' b2 D2 F2 d F' R u2 r' F2 u b f' l R b' U2 R D2 l2 b' f R' B' b u U' F' R l' L' d' L' B2 D' b' r' R B u' b L'
17. (1:42.17) [Scramble Lost]
18. 2:00.47 l' R2 f' F2 u2 U2 b F2 D2 F2 u2 r' R' F' B' f u' B' f' R' L2 D' l2 B' l' R f' d2 f' L f' u f2 B2 L' U' F D l' B U' F D2 R2 u2 L b l' d U' u2 f2 b' l' U d2 l' f b R
19. 1:56.51 b' D' U2 B' l2 u2 F b2 D U2 l' R' U' l' D d' R' f' R2 U D2 f2 d2 F' L d u B2 L' l F2 D2 L r' l b2 r2 B' b' l U b' D f' R U' D' u' r D u r' d l D d U' b R' L2
20. 1:59.21 b2 D2 U' d2 b r F d' l' B' l' U' D f b2 F2 l' F b' R' F2 L' u2 l2 d2 l' U' F2 u' L d' f' B' R u' d2 r' L' f R f2 b D' f2 F' u2 B r L' F2 r' u L r2 l' U2 L2 f2 l2 u
21. 2:03.49 d l2 U D B2 L2 D' f' u' b' L2 u' b f2 U2 f2 b2 L' l' D' B' l2 F' l' r2 R' U' l' R' r U D2 B2 u2 B' d r B b2 R' u D2 d' l' f' r' b r R2 L2 U2 d2 r u' U2 l' B' L' U F
22. 2:13.61 b l F' u2 R2 f d2 F' R' r f' d2 L' U R2 L2 F r2 L2 F' D' f2 b2 u b r R B' R f2 F2 d B' f R L2 l' b' L' u D2 L' D b2 L2 r2 f' D F r' d' u2 b D' d R2 b B' L l2
23. 1:56.00 R r' b F' B2 U2 f L2 D2 d f' r f' U' u' B2 l b' B' U b2 U' B D b' L D F' R' r2 D' d' r d' U B R2 B' R2 D2 r2 l' f d D2 b R2 f F U b D b L U' r' b F' u2 l2
24. 1:56.47 R2 L' l' D B2 R2 U2 r b' U2 L' B r d2 R2 D r' f2 U' L' f' r F u F r' D2 u l B U B f' d r2 b D' F' b' U2 D L D l b B l2 f r b' R' f b u' L' f' b2 U' d2 F'
25. 2:05.03 F L' b' L' r b2 U2 f' U' B d' D' u U' f' B2 r2 B2 U2 l B' R B2 d2 D2 r L R2 F' b L F l B' r2 d2 l2 b2 B2 R2 U2 R' F d' D' L2 D' l L F2 R2 B2 R2 B2
26. 1:56.30 l' L' r' U2 L u2 d F' u U' l' F L' l' U' B f U2 F' r' d2 R f2 L2 d R L U R' l' u2 L2 r' R d2 f2 r2 l R F' U' L' F B' R2 r2 d' D' r' U L D2 f' L2 B L b' r2 U b
27. 1:53.23 l U' r2 b U u d' B' R F' R' l2 F' R D' l r' U f L r l b' d' F' U2 u2 B2 d' u2 D' U r' B U' B R' d B' u R F' L2 U' b2 F2 l' D2 U2 L2 F' D U l2 D' f' r' D R2 b'
28. (3:43.97) L b' F2 d2 l' B2 d' f R D2 r2 U l2 b' r2 D2 l U2 f2 B' b' R2 d2 b' d R' l2 U2 l D r2 L' U B D2 R2 r B' f2 L' B' u' R2 f2 F' d2 D' B' f r' R' B2 u2 f' r' f' U' D' R L2
29. 1:54.86 d' u' b U2 f' U b L' U2 b' L2 R d B2 L2 f' u2 D b u2 F D' U2 R2 l' r' f' B2 L2 U2 l U' F' L' d B' U' D' b U2 F2 r' U2 R' u' f' L2 B d u' R' f2 l' U2 F' B d U b2 U2 
30. 1:51.12 f2 d2 b' B r2 b2 R2 B' u F U R2 b u' R' l' b' d B f U' R d2 R' f' l2 f2 U' d2 f' D2 R' u F d' D r2 R2 U r' B2 b2 u b u d b' D B2 D2 r' b u2 l2 B2 R L' D2 d2 l2 
31. 2:03.15 B r U d2 F l' B' D2 B' l2 F' l2 B2 f l2 u b2 l' L2 B2 F l2 U' D' L2 l2 f2 L2 b L2 l2 f U2 u2 B' d D2 F u2 f2 D' r' U2 R' l f2 d2 U2 f d2 r2 F2 r2 R' D u2 d f2 b' L 
32. 1:54.56 U F2 B2 U' F2 f' b2 d D b' D u2 R d' B2 r2 D' R F f' r' b F L f L' r u' U2 D F U' b2 F2 L d' r2 F' L' B' u2 R l2 D f u D' d R' u2 F2 f2 d b u' d' b2 D l' F 
33. (1:42.43) b' L' f2 l2 f' B' b2 l' u' d U r b' B' R' B' f2 u2 l2 B d2 L2 U' d2 D' F b2 l2 r' F' u L2 b f' B u' b u R2 L2 U' R2 L u D l B L' U l U2 R' f' U b2 F' B2 D2 B2 D 
34. 1:47.74 L2 U b l2 U r2 f2 L2 b2 R2 l' D2 U b F2 f' L U F2 u' f' L F' r f2 b L2 u r R B f2 b d L2 b2 U2 f2 R' b2 U2 L u b2 l' f D2 r' R2 b F2 R' r2 l' F' R' L' D2 f2 r 
35. 1:56.80 R l B L2 l' D' d L B l' D2 f l' U' d' B' l b f' D F2 r2 b' F U F' U l' D U f' l u' f' r' l2 F B r b2 B' F2 d' D2 B' D b' f B F' r b r2 u2 B' f' L2 U b' f2 
36. 2:00.86 F' u l2 b R' B2 F b2 D2 d2 f2 l r' u' b R2 b' U' B' u' F b2 r' U' B' l2 r2 u2 L U' l2 F D2 u2 U F' B' r' l d f U L2 F D2 d' F' r' B L f2 R2 u r R' d u2 l d' L2 
37. 1:43.71 l2 U R' b' l' B2 b' U L R' D2 F2 b R' U2 d' B u' f b2 D2 b2 B2 f r F2 B2 U F b' d' R' L' F' U2 F u' b R2 D' U' r l' d' L' D f' R' d L' r' b' f2 F u U2 D' r' L' F2 
38. 1:49.76 U L' F2 D2 u2 U2 d2 b2 u r l u2 D2 r' F u d2 L D' L2 f2 b d' b2 F r2 f2 R u' r' L R2 u' D' B' d b' u B' l f2 r' L' U' f u' B2 F D' F u' D' l2 L' f' d' f2 F2 L2 b 
39. (1:41.78) F' R2 D b B' r L2 d' U R2 l U f l' B2 L2 D r u' b2 R2 U R d2 B2 R f B' F' U f l' u' l2 r' b' d u2 b2 l2 d2 L' F r l F' D2 d L2 d' f l' d' B2 R b R' D2 U R 
40. 1:46.61 r' U' B' r' U2 R F b2 U b2 B R b' L' d D2 B b l b2 D L' l u2 F2 r2 U' D' F2 B2 u2 U R' B u' R' F' U u2 R' d' b2 F2 L d' B2 f' r2 u l F2 b u D' f B2 u' d2 r D' 
41. 1:49.55 u' B' U D2 b' U' f2 F' u B2 r2 l R' F' R f2 R' d' R2 U2 l2 B u' f D' L' u' D U R2 f2 R f2 b l' B2 r' L D R2 U F2 U' b f' R2 B' l' b l R2 b2 F2 r D U' r F' d2 R2 
42. 1:47.30 r2 u L R U f2 l U2 D' L2 B' r' U2 F2 l B2 D U2 R' U L u2 b2 d2 R f' b D R b2 r2 f F' B' b D2 l' R2 B u' B' L2 D U' L D2 u F2 U2 b f L' F R2 L' d u2 l U' L' 
43. 1:55.25 D r' l' L' f2 L2 B' L2 l2 R' D b' l' u' r2 D2 d U' l2 r2 R2 d2 u F l2 b2 L' u' R D' f' L2 b2 f' L l r2 B U2 R' B b D U b F d2 R L' d' L' l2 f' b' d' L' B' l2 B2 U2 
44. 1:57.15 U2 r' U' B U R2 d2 R2 f' D' b D' f2 D' f2 B l d B L B' l2 d L u' r2 B2 l2 u2 b2 D d' b' D2 f l d2 B' l2 d D R2 r B2 l2 d B2 d l' B2 r2 b' r' F2 u F2 L' r d L' 
45. 1:59.26 D b' u2 D2 R2 f' F R' f2 r2 U' D2 b U2 r' F2 r' b B L F R' F B2 r2 B r' D' r2 d D2 L2 U B r d' f' F D' U' R F U' u F D' l U B' D2 U2 f' r2 d D2 f' L U2 u' D 
46. 1:48.59 U' L' l2 u L' R' l2 d2 B' L' b2 F f B R f B u' L f F' U f2 r2 l B F' l' b R' B' D' B L l F2 L' F' l' L' b' u' d' F' l' R B' R' r' B f' b2 d2 u2 l' R' r2 d2 B2 r' 
47. 1:59.28 u' D2 r' d' L2 b' F' U' R u' L2 U L F2 b2 D l' b2 l' L U' B2 F2 b2 L R2 r f' r2 B' r f2 B' D' d' b2 r' L2 b2 F d2 D f' u B2 r' R B2 F' U2 u R u2 f2 r R l U2 l2 U 
48. 1:52.08 r' f U f2 B D2 B2 r R2 L2 l' b' d u l2 r D2 b D F b R2 u B d D' B u' d2 r2 d f' B' D2 F U R' l f' R2 D2 F f' b' L' D2 R' B2 f U D2 F' b2 f2 l2 U2 B d2 F D' 
49. 1:49.68 F2 l2 R2 b' D B' l2 u2 D' U2 d F' L' d f' L f B U2 L2 u2 F R2 f L r u B2 R2 l F l L2 f' D' l2 U d' u' L' f' U' L U2 D L d2 l' d' B2 r f2 r' B2 d2 r' R' b u' L 
50. 1:59.52 L' u' D2 l' B F2 D B' r2 U F u2 B2 R2 f2 U D' R' r' d D' r2 l2 u' b2 l2 u2 R B F U' b' d' B u' r2 b' F' U' R f l' B u' b' d' R b f2 R2 d L U' F2 b d R' F' B2 r'
*PB Average of 100:* 1:56.62
1. 1:51.86 b' R2 D2 B L2 u L u2 d' L' f2 D' d F d R D2 r2 B2 u U l' F2 r2 F2 D L d2 D2 F' B L b' f R' B b u' F' u B2 u D2 B' R2 b f' l d2 u2 F d2 L' l' b r2 F2 D2 r' R2
2. 1:48.52 D2 l U2 b L2 D2 b2 D' L' r' b d2 L' l D' U l u b2 U' r2 R2 f2 r L' f b2 l U2 B2 D2 b' B' f2 d' u2 U2 R u2 r D R' l' U R F2 l' F U' R B U2 b' u' d' r' R2 D' F' d
3. 1:58.55 d D' F2 U B F2 r' l2 D f2 L2 B2 l u2 L2 B' U' b' L2 r2 D' F' f' D2 b' B' r' l F B2 R B2 f b' d r2 F' U l' f' r2 B2 F2 U' u f2 d' L' r2 D2 F r' D F2 D' U f B2 F2 l'
4. 2:04.72 L2 F2 f2 b D u B f2 d' l' D' B2 f' F' D' u2 L2 r B F' U2 b2 L2 l b2 l' U' d f' d b' D2 L B D' r F' U D2 d r2 D2 L2 R2 u' B' b D' r' d2 D2 f' R' U D b2 f2 l2 d D
5. 1:51.77 d D2 U f F' D' R2 L' F u' R D' u' L2 F2 r2 b d u b' F f2 d2 R2 L' u2 U D2 d B d2 R' L' b U2 D d r2 f2 R D B L' f' B' L' R' f2 F' d b2 d f2 F' D l L' r R u'
6. 2:04.44 D U' F' f2 R' D2 L R' r' B' f u' f2 U' B' b2 d b' u' f' R2 b2 f2 B F2 r' b u2 d b f2 l2 b2 l2 b2 r' f2 R' u r f2 D2 l' u r B L B2 U B' u' L D2 U' r u2 l B' L' r2
7. 1:56.84 b F U' f' u l F2 B2 f' d2 B' L' b U' l' R2 r L2 D' L l d b' U' f2 l d B2 F D2 f' U' f' D d L B2 r2 b' R b r U' r u F2 r D2 l L F' R2 f' d' B U2 b2 U' d' b
8. 1:54.52 D' F U' L' d R2 B2 R' d r' B' b' F' R b u2 r d' B' D2 r' L f' B u' D L2 l D2 u2 b2 R' L' r2 f' R2 f B2 F d2 D R2 U2 b' R D2 u l' b f' U' u2 l' F l L2 r D2 R' B2
9. 2:01.19 D2 r2 R2 U2 d F' r2 F' d' U' R' r' L D d' r' D' F r2 L2 B' R2 F' r2 L' d2 l2 r' F' f' B' d2 U D B b2 u' R2 l r u' R2 B u2 l2 U F2 b2 u' D U2 F' R D l2 L2 B2 L' b U
10. 1:50.69 L F R D r' U2 F' D2 R2 D L l2 U2 D' l' D b d2 r2 L2 F' r2 f l2 L' D b' R F' U' d2 B U2 b2 R2 F2 B2 d2 r2 l' U f2 d D F U' F' D' b d' u D' f' d l2 f' B u' f' d'
11. 1:58.70 B2 u2 r d f2 r' R2 U R2 L r2 b L F' r d U2 b2 l2 d' F f2 l B f b2 L' D2 L' b2 F2 u' b f2 r R B R' f U b' R2 U' B' d2 b' r' L l' f F2 D2 R2 U L' U B' R2 b' d'
12. 1:58.76 u U2 d2 f2 l d F2 u' B' d' B' r U' L2 u' l F f2 u l' U' r' L U d' R2 U d2 b' f d B' d r2 F2 R L D2 d2 L' U2 D' u2 B' U' D' d' u2 f2 B' l2 R L' r u2 f2 L2 b' D' r2
13. 2:08.66 r' l2 B' F' R d' f' l f' F2 D l L F2 D d l L R2 b R F' d R u b2 u F2 U' f' r2 u2 l2 L u B2 b2 d B' d2 B2 d D b' D2 l' b' F2 R' d' b F2 d' l2 F2 b' R r' F' B
14. 2:05.69 d2 f r' U R2 F' f' d' R2 u2 R L2 u' r R' B2 U' L' D L2 l R' D2 R2 l' D r2 B2 b2 u' U r l2 D2 r2 F2 u2 b l d2 f l2 f U2 d2 D2 f' d' r2 l2 D2 b u R2 f u' l2 d' r' b'
15. 2:02.87 f' u2 f2 b' d' f2 L' b u U' R' d L' l' f b' l' r2 L B D' d b' r2 u d l2 r b d' D' R' r u2 d' f2 l' L u' D' r' D l B2 r' R d' F l2 B' F2 U R2 B f2 U2 b F2 L2 l'
16. 1:53.04 u R' b' R r2 U l d r l' d2 U' L2 B' R2 b' r' B d2 l2 L b R2 l2 F' D' r d' b U l F d2 R2 r D B D' f r2 D2 d B L R U' u2 f B' d D2 f l' u' R2 L2 u R2 d2 f2
17. (1:42.70) d' F2 r' l' U2 d' D2 b2 L2 l' r F2 u2 D f2 d' u B d2 u2 b L d2 U2 u F u' L2 U2 F' f d2 u2 l' f' d2 b l2 B2 D' u' r2 D2 B' L2 u2 U' D' B2 u F l' b F R2 u' f R l2 F
18. 1:55.95 r' f' R l f' B' u' D' L2 b' D f d f' d L2 u' b' R b B2 u' L' R' d2 U2 f R u d2 b' L2 f2 D2 B l d' B2 F f' U2 L' r2 b2 r2 R l F' f2 u2 R b R' r2 u2 R' d' b B' l
19. 1:53.05 D U' f d F l' b' R' F2 r' d' U b U' r2 f r2 B2 b f2 R' L2 B2 R2 U b f u R D' u l' R F R2 D u l b' r2 l B' r2 U b d' r' D F2 l' d2 u b l2 R L2 b' L2 b' l2
20. 1:51.20 l2 b' R2 d' u' f F r' l2 L R2 B2 l' R2 r b2 U2 d2 b' L2 R2 r' b u' F d2 f2 B2 d' U l2 d D u L2 u f' u' D' l F' U R' l B l2 r' L F2 D r' R' D2 U' l B2 D U' r' f2
21. 1:50.41 f2 L2 F' L2 d' U2 r' b2 u' d' L2 U R D' L2 r f2 B R' B2 U' F2 b' D b' u2 d' R u U B r' D2 d' l' L2 R' U' D' B D d' r2 b' L l2 D l' F U' F2 d' b2 B u' l2 d f2 R2 r
22. 1:46.53 R B' U' l2 b u d' L f2 U2 f r' D2 l B' b L' F u L' r2 B D2 l U2 F' f' U2 f B2 D2 F l2 d2 u l' B' l2 U' f L2 r2 U2 f L u2 U' f' B' F2 R D' l B f u d2 l' U' l
23. 1:47.85 U u' F' l R2 D2 u U' F b2 U2 f2 L' r u' f2 d2 L2 F2 D d2 f d' F U2 B' l d U l2 B' d' F' L2 D B F2 f2 r' D U' B' r U' F R r' L2 l F2 f2 B' d2 U r' u' B' l2 f' D'
24. 2:02.44 b2 F' f2 U b2 r' d2 f U2 f r2 l2 d' r B' f2 L l F2 f' R F b2 u U2 d' f' L l f L' d' b F' B2 R B U2 L2 f' F' l' R' b2 L2 u B u r B' F' r' B F d2 F D L2 r2 R2
25. 1:49.57 f U f R2 u' d2 D f D2 R' f' B' b d2 R U2 d' l2 f2 r d2 D F' U2 D' d2 R d f' U2 u' B F2 l2 R' D2 U' f2 R2 D2 r' U d' B' L' b2 F r U2 f2 b2 R' U2 u D' l' L' F2 f r
26. 2:03.02 F2 d' r' U' D r U2 R r2 u' r' B L l' F b R f R' d2 r f2 l' u U d r' U2 L l f' U' l' D' u2 r' l u2 D2 l r U2 D2 R' L' r2 U B d2 R2 f' U D b' L U R2 u2 U' l2
27. 1:52.91 F2 U2 l' b d' l' D' l2 b D R2 l F f2 b' d B' b2 u' F' B D2 f' d2 l' F u U2 d2 B F' D' R u' D L' U F u B2 F' d b R F' b2 l u2 L' f' l' B' r2 l' L' u F2 U R B'
28. 2:01.82 R' d2 r2 l2 f2 F' L U2 B D2 R2 B2 D U2 L' U r2 b r2 F2 B R' r2 U d F2 D d2 l' b' U r2 R B f2 F' R' l d2 D2 F u2 l b' B R' L2 b2 D2 f2 d' L2 d l L d' u2 D2 R2 u'
29. 2:04.71 f2 r' l2 R2 D r f2 R u' D2 F2 L l' B U l D2 d' b2 l' b R r2 l' U' D u B' r' D2 R2 F d' b' u' F b R2 D' r2 l2 B R' b d' L' f2 R B2 b' r2 f' D L2 B u U2 D' f' r
30. 2:07.20 d2 l D R2 U d R2 D L' u2 F' d R D2 d u2 F' B' u R2 D' L' R' D U2 f r' D' d2 U2 b2 l' r' u2 f R d u' D' U b' D2 b l b2 F' B2 L2 r' u' R' b' r' B L2 r B' u R B
31. 1:48.08 B' l' L B2 L R U2 R d' l2 U' u2 R2 l u F2 r2 R u l F' D2 l2 D2 F2 D2 d2 F2 R2 r u f2 B R2 d' f F' l2 F' R' B' L2 d' U f' R' F' U2 f l' F D' B d2 r2 u' B b2 F L2
32. 1:50.58 d' u D R2 f' U2 r2 B D B b U' D2 F' R L2 B2 R U2 F U2 d2 f d2 B r' d' L' f2 U2 u2 l f l' F R2 L2 U2 d2 u2 L' r l2 B l' f2 R D' l2 B' F b L U' u2 D' f' r' u D
33. 1:46.74 D F' r' L' l2 b R' r2 F2 L l2 r D' L' U2 l' R2 u d2 U' F2 u F2 f' L2 u' F' U D b2 l b2 L' U' u B D d B L D2 u2 l L2 b2 L' D f2 B L2 D l' U2 u' D b2 u2 L' b2 B'
34. 1:54.63 F2 L2 d2 U2 F' b' d' u R f2 b2 U2 r2 F u' l2 L2 U2 u d r' u2 F2 b2 l2 U2 u b2 d D2 f' F r2 D2 L' f2 U l2 d' u' R' u' d U' r' l b L2 U' r' f R2 B' d2 F2 d2 D2 u' l2 f'
35. 1:57.64 L b' F2 f2 U2 b' D2 B2 u b' B F D2 b2 D B R2 r u r2 l' B d' L' l U f2 d' u' B' d2 B r L2 u2 D2 F l' U F' D u2 U2 d L2 b r2 B l D2 l' F u2 D' R B2 r F R u'
36. 2:02.18 D' u2 f2 d R' L' l' u2 F' D' l F R2 d L' U' b' R l r' d l b r' U D b U b2 d' R2 L F' l2 f2 b' B l F2 B2 b2 u f2 b' R U u D2 f2 F B' d u r' B U' R b' f2 D
37. 2:04.54 B U' u2 f R' d' B2 D' d R2 U2 l' F' U2 d' b2 u2 R' b R2 f' l b2 U d2 r' b' D' U B d' r2 F' R b' D2 F D2 B2 L' b d f2 b2 F2 u r' l b' L2 r2 d' R b r' B2 D' F L' u
38. (2:32.19) R2 F2 R u' R' B2 f2 r2 l' b u2 F U f l2 U F f2 l' B' b' l F U B2 l' d2 b F' L2 R F2 R2 r' L2 b B2 U2 R u2 r U2 b' B2 d2 l2 b' U' d2 L' d L U' B2 b2 u2 l' b2 U B'
39. 1:53.00 U' u2 l2 B' f l L' U2 F D2 r' U l d B' L' r2 F2 D L2 r2 f R r' u r2 L2 B L u2 d B R' b' f2 U b' D2 d2 r L2 F2 f b R D r' B F L' d2 B2 f2 d l L' F2 L2 u' f2
40. 1:45.73 R' U' b' r B' u f2 R' L B2 F' r2 D2 r U D L2 b2 L b R B r2 B d L2 f' b' L2 u' l' r2 L' d2 L2 d' r' B R2 b2 D2 d' U u2 b r' f F2 b2 l' B' l' L f2 b' U' D2 r' f' d
41. 2:07.42 U l2 r u B L' U' B' f' b2 L b' D2 U2 d2 B d2 L2 U R' D2 R U2 b' D L l' F r' L b2 F B2 d' R b u' f' F' l2 U2 L2 F2 f2 u' F f B d' F2 L' l f2 D r2 u' U' F2 r u
42. 1:52.20 U' L u R2 F' d' B' l2 d2 F2 l' f B2 u2 B2 U2 B2 f' D B' r' f F2 r B' f' u2 R' b2 U' f2 b' U l d f' D' l2 U b2 u d' r' B' L d' R2 D f b R l' D2 r L2 U' r' B l' B2
43. 2:06.95 u' R2 F' R2 r2 F d f2 r' u2 f2 u D d' l2 F f' D' R2 f2 r U' u' f' b' l f2 l R b2 u' d2 l2 b f' l r2 b U b' D2 U R' L2 r' l2 B R u2 l' R B d2 f D f' d2 F l2 b2
44. 2:10.53 F' l2 R2 B2 b2 d' l2 L' F L d r D B u U2 L d2 b' l' f2 L' b L' l' D' B2 f r U d F L' d l2 R u B2 u l2 u R2 r' d F' u2 U r' b' F2 B2 U2 u2 R2 D U' f B' b2 D'
45. 1:56.35 F' l2 R2 B2 b2 d' l2 L' F L d r D B u U2 L d2 b' l' f2 L' b L' l' D' B2 f r U d F L' d l2 R u B2 u l2 u R2 r' d F' u2 U r' b' F2 B2 U2 u2 R2 D U' f B' b2 D'
46. 2:02.02 D2 L R' D2 l' D2 b l' u2 r' U u R l2 B' u' f u U' d L' u2 d2 r2 L' F d f' L2 r F' l' d' f l2 B' r R2 f2 r2 F' U' u' d' D B' u f r' f' D2 l' f B' R' r u' l L' U
47. 1:56.52 B' u2 U2 f2 D' b2 l' f l u f2 B' d' R' L' D2 l' r U2 L B' U u2 b' f2 R2 F R u2 F2 l' b' f l F L' B2 R' U' B2 u L2 l2 R' f2 F B' d2 u2 L2 B F2 R l' f2 L b' d B' f
48. 1:59.73 l' B2 U' f' r2 l' b2 r2 d f' l2 D2 l' D2 R2 L' d2 L B' D b2 B U u D b F2 U' B2 F2 l' r2 L2 u b2 f' U2 r' L2 u' R' B' f u2 d' f' b d l f D' L' d r L2 U2 F' d U2 D2
49. 1:48.18 U l r2 d f' D2 u2 L D2 r f2 D d' F L2 U2 F u b D2 u2 f' l' u2 f' d R l' f' F' u R2 L' l2 D' b' f d U u2 B R' u F' U' B F' d r' b' r2 B l' b' U' u2 f' b' R f'
50. (2:13.70) F2 R2 f2 u' L f2 l2 f2 R2 r d' r' L2 f' D' f2 L2 b l2 f u' d' U l' d' R r' u L2 f2 d D B2 b u2 L' u' b2 U' d' F' b' D2 R2 l' f B r L f' R d' U2 l f2 B L' F' f L2
51. 1:48.84 R2 L' U f R' F r R F R' l U R D' L2 B R2 U u B2 L u D2 d' F2 B2 L2 r' l F' l D2 B' D' R2 r B' R b U2 D F' l2 d' D' b' l' u2 f2 F' B L b2 l' F B' f2 r d D
52. 1:57.56 f L' d2 u2 L F L2 b2 r2 l2 U b u2 l' r D' L2 D2 d L' d' R2 b2 u' R2 B2 R r' B2 u' R F' r' f u' r2 d2 F b f D2 F' f' l r2 b2 U' d b2 U' B2 d2 b' l D u R' F2 L' D'
53. 2:10.46 l f2 b R' f2 b2 B2 D2 R' d2 B2 b' u2 R r2 u D' U2 b U2 b' R' d' R2 L F f2 u' F l2 f d u' b2 r L R2 B2 U' r2 U2 d f2 F b R F' d2 L2 d2 f d' L' F u2 D r u D d'
54. 1:54.73 L d' R l' u' r' L' D' u' U2 b' l R2 f2 R B2 D U2 f' b' L D u2 f b' l u' l2 F2 B' R2 F r' D2 u' U' f u' r b2 D' f B' L' d2 F2 u' r' u2 b' F2 D2 l2 L' U2 r B2 D2 u U'
55. 1:53.70 u B l' R D2 f L2 l R2 d2 l' F' b2 u2 f2 b' F2 r b' f' L2 B2 u' U' F' d L U B f2 b' R f' u f' r2 B d B2 L' f' F' D2 f l D' R B' R' u' D R' r' L' D b' U' B2 F' U
56. 1:49.94 U2 b2 d2 D2 r' b2 d' D' b' u2 r' b2 r' d D2 U' l' b U' r F2 r L B' d2 r2 b F d2 B' f2 d2 u' b D' L B' f F' U' u2 d' L f L2 f2 r2 b2 L2 B2 D f2 B b D' U l B2 f2 r'
57. 1:55.29 b' B d L2 R2 U b' u2 b2 D2 f' d2 U' F' r f' l' D2 b D2 r2 f2 d' b L R' f U2 f2 U L' l2 r F R2 B2 d2 U D f' F' l D' U R' D' U L U2 B D l U2 D2 u B b2 R' D2 U2
58. 1:57.41 U2 D2 R2 b2 F f l' F2 U l2 d u2 B2 l2 U B2 l' B2 L2 r2 d b r f' r' L' f2 b' l' B d' F U2 f r' u2 L' b' F' U d' B r' D' B' f2 R' f2 F d' r' U F' l2 D2 B2 u2 b2 B2 U
59. 2:04.25 B2 b f2 d D l' B2 l' d2 u' f' b D L F2 L' u L' D' F f' l2 b' R F2 U2 l' R' u' U2 r' d u' U' f2 u2 f' r2 f2 r2 B' d2 R' l' r2 u F' d' L2 R d' u2 B' L l' d' B F' d R2
60. 1:53.20 B U2 r2 L D' l2 F2 U R b d f2 R2 r F L b2 f D d U F L F2 L' D2 r U2 f' L r U' b' r' L' B D u B F b' d2 r' l f2 U2 u L' B u2 r L' d' b' D u R2 r2 L2 l'
61. 2:01.74 r R' b2 r' L' d u' l2 u2 b2 R u' U l' U2 b f' B' L2 D' R L' b' u' b' l2 r' U l' L f' U' R u' R2 u U2 d2 l' U2 D2 B' R2 d r b R2 D' b2 f u B' u2 B' u l f2 F2 D b2
62. (2:23.41) R' u' b' d b' f2 d' r' b' r l f2 d' f d2 u' f2 R D' b2 D2 F2 d F' R u2 r' F2 u b f' l R b' U2 R D2 l2 b' f R' B' b u U' F' R l' L' d' L' B2 D' b' r' R B u' b L'
63. (1:42.17) [Scramble Lost]
64. 2:00.47 l' R2 f' F2 u2 U2 b F2 D2 F2 u2 r' R' F' B' f u' B' f' R' L2 D' l2 B' l' R f' d2 f' L f' u f2 B2 L' U' F D l' B U' F D2 R2 u2 L b l' d U' u2 f2 b' l' U d2 l' f b R
65. 1:56.51 b' D' U2 B' l2 u2 F b2 D U2 l' R' U' l' D d' R' f' R2 U D2 f2 d2 F' L d u B2 L' l F2 D2 L r' l b2 r2 B' b' l U b' D f' R U' D' u' r D u r' d l D d U' b R' L2 
66. 1:59.21 b2 D2 U' d2 b r F d' l' B' l' U' D f b2 F2 l' F b' R' F2 L' u2 l2 d2 l' U' F2 u' L d' f' B' R u' d2 r' L' f R f2 b D' f2 F' u2 B r L' F2 r' u L r2 l' U2 L2 f2 l2 u
67. 2:03.49 d l2 U D B2 L2 D' f' u' b' L2 u' b f2 U2 f2 b2 L' l' D' B' l2 F' l' r2 R' U' l' R' r U D2 B2 u2 B' d r B b2 R' u D2 d' l' f' r' b r R2 L2 U2 d2 r u' U2 l' B' L' U F
68. (2:13.61) b l F' u2 R2 f d2 F' R' r f' d2 L' U R2 L2 F r2 L2 F' D' f2 b2 u b r R B' R f2 F2 d B' f R L2 l' b' L' u D2 L' D b2 L2 r2 f' D F r' d' u2 b D' d R2 b B' L l2
69. 1:56.00 R r' b F' B2 U2 f L2 D2 d f' r f' U' u' B2 l b' B' U b2 U' B D b' L D F' R' r2 D' d' r d' U B R2 B' R2 D2 r2 l' f d D2 b R2 f F U b D b L U' r' b F' u2 l2
70. 1:56.47 R2 L' l' D B2 R2 U2 r b' U2 L' B r d2 R2 D r' f2 U' L' f' r F u F r' D2 u l B U B f' d r2 b D' F' b' U2 D L D l b B l2 f r b' R' f b u' L' f' b2 U' d2 F'
71. 2:05.03 F L' b' L' r b2 U2 f' U' B d' D' u U' f' B2 r2 B2 U2 l B' R B2 d2 D2 r L R2 F' b L F l B' r2 d2 l2 b2 B2 R2 U2 R' F d' D' L2 D' l L F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 
72. 1:56.30 l' L' r' U2 L u2 d F' u U' l' F L' l' U' B f U2 F' r' d2 R f2 L2 d R L U R' l' u2 L2 r' R d2 f2 r2 l R F' U' L' F B' R2 r2 d' D' r' U L D2 f' L2 B L b' r2 U b
73. 1:53.23 l U' r2 b U u d' B' R F' R' l2 F' R D' l r' U f L r l b' d' F' U2 u2 B2 d' u2 D' U r' B U' B R' d B' u R F' L2 U' b2 F2 l' D2 U2 L2 F' D U l2 D' f' r' D R2 b'
74. (3:43.97) L b' F2 d2 l' B2 d' f R D2 r2 U l2 b' r2 D2 l U2 f2 B' b' R2 d2 b' d R' l2 U2 l D r2 L' U B D2 R2 r B' f2 L' B' u' R2 f2 F' d2 D' B' f r' R' B2 u2 f' r' f' U' D' R L2
75. 1:54.86 d' u' b U2 f' U b L' U2 b' L2 R d B2 L2 f' u2 D b u2 F D' U2 R2 l' r' f' B2 L2 U2 l U' F' L' d B' U' D' b U2 F2 r' U2 R' u' f' L2 B d u' R' f2 l' U2 F' B d U b2 U2 
76. 1:51.12 f2 d2 b' B r2 b2 R2 B' u F U R2 b u' R' l' b' d B f U' R d2 R' f' l2 f2 U' d2 f' D2 R' u F d' D r2 R2 U r' B2 b2 u b u d b' D B2 D2 r' b u2 l2 B2 R L' D2 d2 l2 
77. 2:03.15 B r U d2 F l' B' D2 B' l2 F' l2 B2 f l2 u b2 l' L2 B2 F l2 U' D' L2 l2 f2 L2 b L2 l2 f U2 u2 B' d D2 F u2 f2 D' r' U2 R' l f2 d2 U2 f d2 r2 F2 r2 R' D u2 d f2 b' L 
78. 1:54.56 U F2 B2 U' F2 f' b2 d D b' D u2 R d' B2 r2 D' R F f' r' b F L f L' r u' U2 D F U' b2 F2 L d' r2 F' L' B' u2 R l2 D f u D' d R' u2 F2 f2 d b u' d' b2 D l' F 
79. (1:42.43) b' L' f2 l2 f' B' b2 l' u' d U r b' B' R' B' f2 u2 l2 B d2 L2 U' d2 D' F b2 l2 r' F' u L2 b f' B u' b u R2 L2 U' R2 L u D l B L' U l U2 R' f' U b2 F' B2 D2 B2 D 
80. 1:47.74 L2 U b l2 U r2 f2 L2 b2 R2 l' D2 U b F2 f' L U F2 u' f' L F' r f2 b L2 u r R B f2 b d L2 b2 U2 f2 R' b2 U2 L u b2 l' f D2 r' R2 b F2 R' r2 l' F' R' L' D2 f2 r 
81. 1:56.80 R l B L2 l' D' d L B l' D2 f l' U' d' B' l b f' D F2 r2 b' F U F' U l' D U f' l u' f' r' l2 F B r b2 B' F2 d' D2 B' D b' f B F' r b r2 u2 B' f' L2 U b' f2 
82. 2:00.86 F' u l2 b R' B2 F b2 D2 d2 f2 l r' u' b R2 b' U' B' u' F b2 r' U' B' l2 r2 u2 L U' l2 F D2 u2 U F' B' r' l d f U L2 F D2 d' F' r' B L f2 R2 u r R' d u2 l d' L2 
83. (1:43.71) l2 U R' b' l' B2 b' U L R' D2 F2 b R' U2 d' B u' f b2 D2 b2 B2 f r F2 B2 U F b' d' R' L' F' U2 F u' b R2 D' U' r l' d' L' D f' R' d L' r' b' f2 F u U2 D' r' L' F2 
84. 1:49.76 U L' F2 D2 u2 U2 d2 b2 u r l u2 D2 r' F u d2 L D' L2 f2 b d' b2 F r2 f2 R u' r' L R2 u' D' B' d b' u B' l f2 r' L' U' f u' B2 F D' F u' D' l2 L' f' d' f2 F2 L2 b 
85. (1:41.78) F' R2 D b B' r L2 d' U R2 l U f l' B2 L2 D r u' b2 R2 U R d2 B2 R f B' F' U f l' u' l2 r' b' d u2 b2 l2 d2 L' F r l F' D2 d L2 d' f l' d' B2 R b R' D2 U R 
86. 1:46.61 r' U' B' r' U2 R F b2 U b2 B R b' L' d D2 B b l b2 D L' l u2 F2 r2 U' D' F2 B2 u2 U R' B u' R' F' U u2 R' d' b2 F2 L d' B2 f' r2 u l F2 b u D' f B2 u' d2 r D' 
87. 1:49.55 u' B' U D2 b' U' f2 F' u B2 r2 l R' F' R f2 R' d' R2 U2 l2 B u' f D' L' u' D U R2 f2 R f2 b l' B2 r' L D R2 U F2 U' b f' R2 B' l' b l R2 b2 F2 r D U' r F' d2 R2 
88. 1:47.30 r2 u L R U f2 l U2 D' L2 B' r' U2 F2 l B2 D U2 R' U L u2 b2 d2 R f' b D R b2 r2 f F' B' b D2 l' R2 B u' B' L2 D U' L D2 u F2 U2 b f L' F R2 L' d u2 l U' L' 
89. 1:55.25 D r' l' L' f2 L2 B' L2 l2 R' D b' l' u' r2 D2 d U' l2 r2 R2 d2 u F l2 b2 L' u' R D' f' L2 b2 f' L l r2 B U2 R' B b D U b F d2 R L' d' L' l2 f' b' d' L' B' l2 B2 U2 
90. 1:57.15 U2 r' U' B U R2 d2 R2 f' D' b D' f2 D' f2 B l d B L B' l2 d L u' r2 B2 l2 u2 b2 D d' b' D2 f l d2 B' l2 d D R2 r B2 l2 d B2 d l' B2 r2 b' r' F2 u F2 L' r d L' 
91. 1:59.26 D b' u2 D2 R2 f' F R' f2 r2 U' D2 b U2 r' F2 r' b B L F R' F B2 r2 B r' D' r2 d D2 L2 U B r d' f' F D' U' R F U' u F D' l U B' D2 U2 f' r2 d D2 f' L U2 u' D 
92. 1:48.59 U' L' l2 u L' R' l2 d2 B' L' b2 F f B R f B u' L f F' U f2 r2 l B F' l' b R' B' D' B L l F2 L' F' l' L' b' u' d' F' l' R B' R' r' B f' b2 d2 u2 l' R' r2 d2 B2 r' 
93. 1:59.28 u' D2 r' d' L2 b' F' U' R u' L2 U L F2 b2 D l' b2 l' L U' B2 F2 b2 L R2 r f' r2 B' r f2 B' D' d' b2 r' L2 b2 F d2 D f' u B2 r' R B2 F' U2 u R u2 f2 r R l U2 l2 U 
94. 1:52.08 r' f U f2 B D2 B2 r R2 L2 l' b' d u l2 r D2 b D F b R2 u B d D' B u' d2 r2 d f' B' D2 F U R' l f' R2 D2 F f' b' L' D2 R' B2 f U D2 F' b2 f2 l2 U2 B d2 F D' 
95. 1:49.68 F2 l2 R2 b' D B' l2 u2 D' U2 d F' L' d f' L f B U2 L2 u2 F R2 f L r u B2 R2 l F l L2 f' D' l2 U d' u' L' f' U' L U2 D L d2 l' d' B2 r f2 r' B2 d2 r' R' b u' L 
96. 1:59.52 L' u' D2 l' B F2 D B' r2 U F u2 B2 R2 f2 U D' R' r' d D' r2 l2 u' b2 l2 u2 R B F U' b' d' B u' r2 b' F' U' R f l' B u' b' d' R b f2 R2 d L U' F2 b d R' F' B2 r' 
97. 1:59.12 L2 l D2 r' L2 B d L2 u' l U u F D d U2 b' U' L2 F' B2 l' L2 b2 f2 u' D f b' D2 L2 r2 u2 F' b2 r' l2 b' d' B F l' D2 l B2 R' u2 L' b2 L2 b' u' b2 f2 l2 f2 L R' d2 u2 
98. 2:05.07 R2 u2 U' f2 l L2 b2 u2 F U L' r2 B' d' U L2 r2 l' b' u D' d l' b2 d D r' f2 U2 r2 D' L' f F R' d B D2 F2 D L2 D2 U L r2 d' f' R L2 U' l2 b2 d2 B' R f2 r b2 B' l2 
99. 1:55.74 B2 d' l b2 f' B' D L' b2 D' r2 F d' f2 b2 u2 l2 f2 r D f' d2 b2 l2 f' B' b2 F2 R2 D2 u' f' F' B2 b' D' f R L' r' f2 d U' r2 R2 D' L b' R2 L' B d2 D2 U' B R B' f2 b' R 
100. 1:58.11 B2 U u' b' d f L' B r2 R' u' B u F' U' b' u2 D2 d2 R d2 D2 f' R L u2 D2 L B L2 b' L F u D d b l2 F U F2 d' u R b d2 f' l2 r U' F L2 d r2 d' b' R2 d2 F2 b


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Been practicing square-1 since it's a fun event that I'm not very good at. PB average.

Average of 5: 23.68
1. 22.96 (0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)
2. 24.27 (4, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (5, -2) / (4, -2)
3. (25.33) (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) / (0, -5) /
4. 23.80 (-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
5. (21.59) (3, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -4)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2017)

55.91 Megaminx Ao5! Cubicle Labs Galaxy M


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 25, 2017)

Meow said:


> Dang you beat my ao5 and 12. what cube btw


Magnetic Xinghen


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 25, 2017)

Finally! After taking a break from cubing for a couple years, and getting back into it a few months ago, I have beat my very old single pb! Full step solve as well. Practicing my cross and f2l a bunch lately has been paying off.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-25
single: 13.98

Time List:
1. 13.98 F D2 B' U B2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 B R2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 25, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-25
single: 51.93

Time List:
1. 51.92 L Rw2 Uw2 B Dw' R Rw Fw Bw' D U2 L' U R' Dw' Bw U2 Bw' L2 Rw2 D Uw F' Fw' Rw U D2 R D Rw' F U2 R Bw' Rw B2 L' Uw Lw Fw' Lw2 L' U L F2 U Dw Rw2 Lw Fw2 D2 F' U' Dw2 Rw' Fw Rw' Bw F Uw'

lol 5x5 pb single, on cam!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 26, 2017)

First sub 7 ever. Wasn't that great of a solve; wasn't anything approaching pauseless. Just a decent solve and a great scramble. I saw cross + 1 during inspection, all F2L pairs were 2gen and fairly easy, and LL was just back sune.

6.96 R2 D B2 U B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L D2 F' D U' F2 D2 F U F2

z2 y D2 U L F' D2
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' 
R' U2 R U' R' U' R 
y L U L2 U' L 
L U L' U2 L U' L' 
R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## asacuber (Aug 26, 2017)

3rd time in 2-3 weeks

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-26
single: 0.52

Time List:
1. 0.52 R F R F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 26, 2017)

18.96 ao100 with Petrus; slightly more than a second faster than the last time I did a Petrus ao100.

And sub-2:00 ao12 for 4×4×4 OH (lol):

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-26
avg of 12: 1:59.176

Time List:
(2:38.581), 1:46.690, 1:57.107, 1:53.888, 1:49.473, 2:21.536, 2:11.920, 1:52.539, 2:04.166, 1:55.487, 1:58.951, (1:40.371)

(I check permutation parity before executing OLL parity, which isn't worth it on normal solves, but my terrible OH tps makes it just slightly faster than a 50% chance of PLL parity.)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2017)

9.53 pure sub-10 official avg lolll i dont even avg sub-10.5 at home

1 oll skip and 1 pll skip


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 26, 2017)

Finally an official 5BLD success! Silver membership to the All-events club


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 26, 2017)

First sub-10 with a real ZBLL, felt good


----------



## EmperorZant (Aug 26, 2017)

18.80 OH Ao100
Improved my PB by a tenth of a second... not bad, considering that the magnets in one of my WeiLong GTS's edges came unglued lol



Spoiler: PB Times & Scrambles



*PB Average of 100:* 18.80
1. 17.94 U2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 R' D2 R2 D' B' U2 R' D' R' D U F U
2. 18.67 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U' B2 D' U' B' U' R' F' R F' U R' D' F2
3. 15.78 L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R' D2 B R' U2 B D' F D2 U2
4. 14.87 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B F2 D' F2 L D R B' R' B' U' L2 F
5. 18.33 F2 R D2 L D2 B2 L F2 R F2 R B R' U' L2 F' D' U' L B L2
6. 20.24 U D R2 F R' L U' L2 D R L2 D2 B D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B2
7. 18.27 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' U' F R' B' L' D L2 B U' R
8. 17.37 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R' D' L2 U' L2 U F' D' R'
9. 17.27 B U2 F2 L F U2 D B L2 F' R2 D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 U2 D2 R' L'
10. 20.72 B R' D F2 B2 D' F' U' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2
11. 18.98 U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 D R2 U2 R' U' F L D F R2 D2 B U2
12. 16.12 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 L' D2 U R B2 L2 U R' B' F2
13. 17.96 U2 L' R2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 L' B' L' D' L' R' F' L R' F' U'
14. 18.15 B2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B' L' U' L D' F' L B2 F R2
15. (26.18) B L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D' R D' L' B R' U F2 L R' D'
16. 19.31 R2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F R' D' R D' B F2 L2 B U
17. 24.14 U R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F U' B' D' L U' B' R' B2 L U2
18. (14.68) F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F D' L R F D F2 L' F2 U' F'
19. 20.55 L2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 D2 R D' F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' F' U' F2
20. 18.79 R2 B U' R' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U' F2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U L2
21. (24.42) R B2 L' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 B' D' B L' R2 B U F2 L R2 U2
22. 17.98 R2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 F' R2 B2 U2 F D L2 B F L' D2 F R2 B'
23. 21.04 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 F' D2 F R' F L F R' F2 U
24. 18.30 D' B U2 B' D' F' D F' L B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2
25. 18.97 R2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 L D U2 B2 L2 B' L' B' L2 U'
26. 18.69 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U L' R2 B2 R2 F L B L' U'
27. (24.34) U2 L' R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 U' L2 R B D' L2 R B2 U B
28. 17.39 B2 U2 L D2 F2 U' F2 R2 B U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 B2 U2 L2
29. 15.85 R U F D B' U' F L2 B L' D' F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D L2 D'
30. 22.75 U F' U2 F D2 L' B2 U' R' B D2 B D2 L2 F2 B' L2 F' L2
31. 17.89 R2 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L U2 L' U2 R U B2 F2 L' D' B' D B R'
32. 19.17 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 F R U B2 R B U L2 D' R2
33. 15.89 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 U R U' L2 D2 U2 F2 L F
34. 20.60 L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 D L' B' L U' L2 F' D2 L
35. 17.79 L' F2 L2 D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R D B2 L' B R2 U' L2 U2 B R2
36. 21.23 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R D' U' B2 F' U2 R' B' F2 U
37. 18.81 B2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 D U' R' B' L R2 U' F' L U2
38. 19.31 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 R D L2 F L B D' B U2 L'
39. 15.83 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R' F' U B D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D'
40. 19.94 U2 F' D2 L2 B R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 L' B F U' R U B D L2 F
41. 23.07 F L2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R U F' R D B R2 F' L' R2
42. 18.56 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 U B D' R D' R' D2 L2 U F2
43. 17.90 L2 B' D2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F L' U2 R' B' L2 B2 F2 D R' F
44. 18.65 L2 F' D R' U D F U L U D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U'
45. 20.18 L D2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L D2 B2 R' U' L2 F' R2 B R D R' F
46. 21.22 L' F2 D B' L2 U' F L F2 L2 F B' L2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 R2
47. (14.25) D2 U2 L2 B R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' U R F L' R U' B2 D' B2 R'
48. 18.33 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 F U2 L' F' U2 R U2 R D
49. 19.81 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' F R D2 B F2 D B D2 B L'
50. 18.56 D' R2 U2 D2 F R L D2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2
51. 23.17 D' L2 U2 F2 D R2 B R U' D2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2
52. 17.92 U' F L' U F' B2 U B' D2 L D2 F D2 B2 U2 F' B2 R2 B' U2 B
53. 18.78 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L D' R F R2 F L' U' F' L
54. 18.06 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 B U' F L D2 F' R2 F2 D F'
55. 18.18 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 R' U L' B2 R B F R U' L F'
56. 20.75 R2 F' R2 B' U' F' D' F' R L F2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2
57. 19.13 D R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 R' D L' D L' U B2 L B R'
58. 19.46 L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R' B2 R D2 U B' R' F2 D2
59. 15.30 L2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B F U2 R2 D B' D' L' F' L' U F2 D2 U
60. (14.71) F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 L R' B2 L2 B' R D' U' F U'
61. 18.64 L2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 F' U2 F L2 F U' F2 R' U2 L2 U' L D' B U2
62. 17.64 L' B2 D L B L2 F U B2 R' B U2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B' R2 B'
63. (24.65) L2 D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F D' L F U' L2 F2 U2 L R' F'
64. 16.67 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 F L D2 U B' U' L2 U2 R2 U
65. 17.92 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U R' B U L D B' D2 B' U' F'
66. 17.54 R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 B L F' L2 U R' D R2 F L' F2
67. 19.31 L2 B R2 U2 B' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' L' R F D' L2 U R
68. 23.22 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 B F2 L D B R' D2 R' B' R2
69. 19.71 B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B L' F L2 F2 R' B' F2 D' U
70. 17.09 U2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 D' F2 L D2 U' L' F2
71. 17.20 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L U2 F2 L' F D2 B2 R F' L
72. 18.74 D' R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 F D2 L' B' D' F2 R U R' B2
73. 19.59 D F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L F' D U' L2 U' R' B' R
74. 19.60 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U R2 U' R B L F R' B R2 B2 D2
75. 17.84 F U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F U2 F' L F' D2 R' D L' F2 R' D2 R
76. 18.60 B2 D2 F D2 B R2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 R F' U2 B2 R F D L2 B U2
77. (13.08) R' F U2 D' L2 U2 D' B2 R U2 F2 D2 F' B2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2
78. 19.85 L U2 B' R' U F L B' D2 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2
79. 16.17 L U2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 F' U2 R B' U L2 D R' D' L
80. 19.30 D B2 D L2 D L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 L' U2 B2 U' R2 B' R' U' R U2
81. 18.57 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B' D' L' F R D B' L2 F
82. 18.31 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B L D' F D' B L D2 L2
83. 17.36 B2 U2 R' L' D B' L' U R' F' D2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B
84. (27.93) D B2 F2 D L2 D2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F D U2 L D2 U L2 U2 R'
85. 23.77 D2 B2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D' R' F U L' F' R B2 D' U
86. 17.13 D2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' R F' R' F' R' U2
87. 17.52 B2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R B F' R2 U' L' B F L F'
88. 21.46 D2 F U2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B R U B2 F' U B' R F U2
89. 21.28 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U' B' F D L' U2 R2 F2 L R' F
90. 20.61 F2 L F2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 R D' L' U' B' F' L' B' D U B'
91. 17.40 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F' R2 U B U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2
92. 20.92 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 D R2 F' R' U2 B' D' B L2 R' F' L' U2
93. 18.16 L D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 R D2 U' R F' U2 L2 D' R' D2 F' U
94. (14.26) F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' U R' F2 R' F2 D F' D' B L U2
95. 17.50 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 B L2 F2 L' F' D2 B' D' R2
96. 16.36 F2 R2 U2 L' D L B R' U R D2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 F2
97. 17.32 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 F U' B' D R' B L' U F
98. 20.58 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L' F D B L2 B2 R' D2 L' U' F2
99. 18.34 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 D' L' U2 R' D' R U B D' R
100. 17.18 R2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' U' B2 U' F2 R B' D2 F R U B2 D2 F D2


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Aug 26, 2017)

16 Straight Sub-10's Woohoo! (NC lost in the LLWS )

33. 9.55 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 D' R' F R' U' L2 U2 B' L B 
34. 8.52 L2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L F2 R2 D' L R' F' L B F2 
35. 9.80 L F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 D' L' R' U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U 
36. 9.43 L2 F2 L' U F2 R B' D2 L' F U2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' 
37. 8.95 F' U2 F L U' B2 U2 R' F D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D' F2 B2 U2 
38. 9.27 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D B2 R' B F L U R' D' R' B' U 
39. (8.28) B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F D B2 F' D L' U2 B F 
40. 9.61 D' L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' B' D B R' B' R B2 D2 
41. 9.28 D2 R' F2 D2 L U B2 R2 F' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 
42. 9.05 D2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U' F D' R F2 L F2 R2 D2 U' L2 
43. 8.90 B D2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B R' B2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F L2 F 
44. 9.70 D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 B D' U B2 R' U' F L D2 U L' 
45. 8.90 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D B2 F D F' L F2 L' B L' F 
46. 9.05 D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 F D U L' U' B2 D B' L' D2 R 
47. 9.89 R2 U D L' D2 R' U2 F2 B U' D2 B' L2 F' B U2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 
48. 8.63 D F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R U' B L' F2 D R2 D F' 
49. 9.67 R2 F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' U2 R' F' D' B' L B2 D B2


----------



## thecubingwizard (Aug 27, 2017)

After a 1:05 average of 100 and about 12 distinct 1:00.xxx ao5s, I FINALLY got a sub-1 average of 5 on Megaminx

avg of 5: 59.958

Time List:
58.877 (57.897) (1:08.098) 1:03.091 57.907


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 27, 2017)

aw yeaaaa
still far from sub 10 tho

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-26
avg of 5: 10.51

Time List:
1. (12.99) U R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F R U B' U' F2 L2 B D U2 
2. 11.31 D' L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U2 F R U2 B' F' L' B L2 F R' 
3. (9.80) L' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 L' U L' U' B' D L U' L' R' B' 
4. 10.25 R' D B2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 U F2 R' D2 L2 U B F' L' F2 U2 R' 
5. 9.95 B2 L U2 R U2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F U2 F R' D2 L' U' B R'


----------



## Iggy (Aug 27, 2017)

6.10 3x3 NR single lol. 8.87 average with 2 PLL skips :/ 
8.01 clock NR avg, only took me 4 years to get a decent/good avg
11.72 sq1 avg with 1/5 parities, I started shaking after realising it could be a really good average

still no sub 1 mega average


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 27, 2017)

Sub-20 ao100 with ZZ. Now Roux is the only method out of the big four I still can't get sub-20 averages on…


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2017)

1. 6.33 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L R' B' U R2 B' U2 L R' F' 

x' F D' R' D2
U R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U' R' y R' U' R
U L' U' L2 U2 L'
U L' U' L U' L' U L
R' U' R' F R F' U R U2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 27, 2017)

sub-2 fail

avg of 5: 2.02

Time List:
1. 2.11 U L' U' L U R' U' R 
2. 1.93 R U' B' R B R U' B' 
3. (3.78) L B' R L R' U L' R U' 
4. (1.73) U' L U' L B L B' U' R' 
5. 2.02 B R' U' R L' U' B L

The first one would have been sub-2 if I wasn't too lazy to 1-look, the solve that rolled it was 5 moves to 8 move peanut + O which I 1-looked but locked up on and got a 3.....


----------



## _effect (Aug 28, 2017)

I think I beat the UWR for Sq1 Real Man Avg5. I got a 1:18.647. Here's the scrambles:
1. 8.385 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
2. (7.537) (-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3) 
3. 9.633 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -1) 
4. 8.881 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
5. (10.018) (4, 3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
I have not been able to find any information on a faster time, so I will assume this is UWR. If you find a time faster than mine, or if you beat it, please don't hesitate to correct me.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 28, 2017)

off by three edges on the last one (BLD)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-27
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. (4:52.05) B' R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B R B' D B' L' R' U2 B 
2. 12:17.54 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R' B' U2 F L B2 R B' L2 U 
3. DNF(6:55.12) L' F' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 U F D2 F' R2 U2 D2 B D2 F' R2 
4. 9:41.06 D L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U' L' B R2 D' B L' F2 L' F' U2 
5. (DNF(8:01.34)) B2 R2 U2 B R2 U F R D F2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U'


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Aug 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-28
single: 4.91
Time List:
1. 4.91 U B2 L' U2 B R2 U' B2 U' R2 F' D2 F B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F'

Just got my first 4 second solve. Wasn't too long after I got the 3.

Reconstruction:

Scramble// U B2 L' U2 B R2 U' B2 U' R2 F' D2 F B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F'
Inspection// y z2
XCross// R2 U' L F' U D R'
F2L#1// y' U' R U R'
F2L#2// y' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L#3// y' U R' D' R U' R' D R
OLL// U' F R' F' Rw U R U' R'
PLL// Skip

39HTM/4.91 = 7.94 TPS (turns per second)

For F2L#3 I could've done U R U R' U2 R U R' into left sune.
But I did U R' D' R U' R' D R | Because I the 2x2x1 block in UFL and all of the edges were oriented, so I knew I would get something good.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-27
single: 6.826

Time List:
1. 6.826 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/

3,0/0,-3/-3,2/-1,-2/0,-3/ [CS]
0,5/3,0/-3,0/ [All Corners]
/1,1/ [EO]
6,3/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/2,0 [EP]
massive 5.9 fail (locked up on ep)


----------



## asacuber (Aug 28, 2017)

skoob



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-28
solves/total: 1350/1350

single
best: 1.44
worst: 13.72

mean of 3
current: 6.09 (σ = 1.36)
best: 2.88 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 5
current: 5.40 (σ = 0.21)
best: 3.33 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 12
current: 5.35 (σ = 1.39)
best: 4.05 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 50
current: 4.64 (σ = 0.97)
best: 4.45 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 100
current: 4.70 (σ = 0.88)
best: 4.63 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 1000
current: 4.83 (σ = 0.93)
best: 4.83 (σ = 0.92)

Average: 4.90 (σ = 0.94)
Mean: 4.96

Time List:
1. 4.60 U R' L U' R L' B' R 
2. 4.52 B' U B L' B' R U L B' 
3. 6.42 U' L U' L' U' R U B U' 
4. 5.60 L U' B L' B' R' L U' 
5. 4.20 R L' R' L B R U B' L 
6. 6.36 U B U B' L' R' L' B' L 
7. 3.82 U' L B R B U B' R' U' 
8. 4.11 B' R' L' U B R B' R 
9. 3.92 B R' L' R L R U' L 
10. 5.53 L R' L' U' B' U' R' B' L' R' 
11. 4.06 U R' U L' U' L' R L R' 
12. 4.64 B' R' U' R' L R B L 
13. 5.88 U L B' R' B U' R' B R 
14. 4.87 L R B R' U B U' L R 
15. 6.19 R' L' R B' L B L' R L 
16. 5.20 L' R' L' B' L' R' B U' R' 
17. 3.82 B' L B U' B' U L R' U' 
18. 4.67 B R' B' L B R' L' U 
19. 5.85 U' B' L' B' U L R' B' R' 
20. 4.89 B L R L' B U' R' L 
21. 4.48 B' U' L U' L' R' L B U 
22. 4.30 U L' B L' U B' L' B' U 
23. 3.55 U' B L' B U' L B' U R' 
24. 6.72 R U' L R U' B L' B U' 
25. 5.60 B U' L' R' L' R U R 
26. 3.41 U R L' B L' B' L' U' 
27. 6.47 U' B' R' B U' R' U' R' 
28. 5.30 B R' U R' U' R' B' U 
29. 4.45 B' L' B U L R' B L 
30. 5.28 R B' L' R' B' U L R 
31. 3.40 R B L R L' U B' R' L' 
32. 4.60 L' B' R' U B' U' R' B U 
33. 4.96 L' U' R U' L B' R B L' 
34. 5.85 L' R' L' B U R B U 
35. 8.17 R' U B L U B' R' B' U 
36. 4.50 U' L R' B' L' U' R' B' U 
37. 5.32 U' L' U B R L' B L' 
38. 5.21 U L R' U B' L R L' B R 
39. 4.45 B U R B R' B' U R' B' L 
40. 5.22 R U' L R' L R' U L 
41. 3.26 B L' U B' L' U B' U' 
42. 2.29 R B L' R' L U' L' B U 
43. 4.74 L R' U' R' B' U R L U' 
44. 4.12 L' R B' L R B' U R' 
45. 5.62 L B' U L' B' R' L U' 
46. 6.26 L R' L' U R' B L' B U 
47. 6.71 L' B L U L R' B L' 
48. 4.18 R' B' L' B' R U' B' L' 
49. 4.72 U' L' R' L U B R' B' 
50. 5.80 R B' R' L' R B' U' R 
51. 6.21 L' R U R' L' R' B' L 
52. 4.23 B' L R L R B' R' B U' 
53. 4.84 U' R' B U' L' U' L U' B 
54. 3.96 U R B L R' L B' U R' 
55. 4.48 B' U R' L U' R' B' R U' 
56. 4.59 U B' L U R' B' U' B' 
57. 4.18 R' U L' U B L B' U' L 
58. 3.96 L B' R L B' R L' U R' 
59. 5.54 L' R' B L U' B L B 
60. 3.62 L U L' U' R' B U B' R' 
61. 4.83 B U' B R B' L' U L' R' 
62. 8.08 L U R L U' L U' R L' 
63. 6.19 U' B R' L U' L U B' R' 
64. 5.35 U B' U L' B R' B R U' 
65. 5.95 U' R U L U' R' U B R' 
66. 4.24 R L B' R' U' R' B' U B 
67. 3.85 L B' U R U' B R' L 
68. 5.24 U L' U R U L B' U' 
69. 5.27 R U B' R L B' U L R 
70. 7.12 B L U' B R U' L U' 
71. 5.21 U R' U L U' L R' B R 
72. 6.12 B' U L' U' B' L U' L' 
73. 4.06 B L U L R' U L' B' R 
74. 2.56 L B' U R' L R' U L' 
75. 3.94 L R L R' L U' L' U' B' 
76. 4.44 L U' R' L' U R' L' B' L' 
77. 4.44 U' L' B R' B U R' L 
78. 3.65 L B L U L' B' L' B R' 
79. 3.85 B' U B U L' R' U' B' U' 
80. 4.86 U R' B' L R' L U B 
81. 5.16 L' R U' B' U' L' U' L' 
82. 4.85 B R L R' U B L U' R' 
83. 6.94 B U' R' U B U B' U' 
84. 6.52 R U L' R B U' R L' U 
85. 2.58 R' U' L' R B' R B R' 
86. 3.93 U' B R U' L B' L B' 
87. 3.40 B L B R' L' R' L' U B 
88. 5.20 L' R' L R' B R' L' U' 
89. 12.31 B' L U L U L B' L' U' 
90. 4.06 R' B L B L' U B R U 
91. 4.88 L B' L' R B U R' U' 
92. 6.94 L' U' L' B R' B' U' L R' 
93. 4.82 L U' R U B L' R' U' R 
94. 4.32 L U' R' U L' B' L R U' 
95. 6.39 L' B U' B' R L U B' 
96. 5.41 B' L B L' B' U' R U' B' R' 
97. 4.48 L' B U' B' U' L U' R 
98. 5.20 R' L' B U' B' L' B R 
99. 5.01 U R' L' U R' L' U' R' 
100. 5.28 L B' L B' L' R' B L' U' 
101. 4.89 U B R L R' U' B R' B' R' 
102. 6.30 R' U R B U' R B L 
103. 5.60 L' B R' B R B' L U' L' 
104. 4.94 L' B' U B U' R B L 
105. 4.37 L R B L R' B' L B U' 
106. 5.80 B L' B' U L' R U R' 
107. 5.13 R B' R U' B' R' U' L R' 
108. 4.05 R L B' U' L U' L' B R' 
109. 3.86 B' U' B U R' L B U R' 
110. 4.55 R' U R' B' R' B R L R 
111. 5.98 U' R B R' L R' L U R' 
112. 4.51 L' R L' R' U L' R U' L 
113. 4.79 U' L' B' L' R' L B' L R 
114. 4.73 B L B' R B' U' R' L' U' 
115. 5.15 L B' R L R L' R' U B' R' 
116. 6.34 L' B' R' L B' R' U R' 
117. 7.17 R' B' U' L' U' B U' L' R' 
118. 5.54 B' L R' L R U B' R B' 
119. 4.30 B U' R' U R' U' L R U' 
120. 4.73 U' B L' B L' U' L B' R' 
121. 5.28 U R' L' U' R B' L U' R' 
122. 7.12 R' U L R U R' U' L 
123. 5.36 B L U R' B' R L U' 
124. 4.58 R U' R L' U' B' U' R L' 
125. 6.82 U' B R' L B' L' U R' L' 
126. 4.62 U' R' B U L' B' U R L' 
127. 4.91 B L' U B' U L' B' U' 
128. 4.45 R U' R' B L B U' B R 
129. 4.25 U' B L' R U' R U L' R 
130. 4.11 L' U L R U' R' U' R' L' 
131. 5.11 U L R' L' B' L' B' L R 
132. 6.82 R' B L' U' L R L' U' 
133. 5.14 U' R' B' U L U R B L' 
134. 4.18 B L' B U B' L' R U 
135. 4.73 R U R' U L B L' U' B U' 
136. 3.77 R U' B L' U B' U' B' 
137. 3.82 L' U L' U B L' R B L 
138. 4.82 B' L' B' R L' B R U' L' 
139. 4.19 U R B' L R B U L 
140. 5.30 B' U' B' L' U R U L U 
141. 4.71 R U R B' L B L' U B' 
142. 8.12 L' U B U B' L U R L' 
143. 5.64 L R' U B' U B U R 
144. 7.82 R' L' U' L U L' B' U B' 
145. 5.61 U L U' B' L R L' U 
146. 6.87 R' U' B U' B U' R' B L 
147. 4.89 L' B L R L' U' L B' L' 
148. 4.62 B' R' B R L R' B' U 
149. 3.88 B' R B' R L U' R' U' 
150. 5.88 B R B R B R U R' L' 
151. 1.97 B' R B L' U B R L R' 
152. 5.85 R B' L' U' L R' L' B' 
153. 6.37 B' U B' U' B U' L B' R 
154. 4.39 B L U B' R U' L U' R' 
155. 5.40 U R' L R' U L' R U' L 
156. 4.53 R B' U' B R' L' U B' U' 
157. 3.96 U' B' R' L B' R L' U' 
158. 5.47 R' U R' B' U R' B' L' U 
159. 7.29 R' L B R B' L' U' B 
160. 7.74 R L' B U' R L' B U' 
161. 4.83 R U' L R U' R B L 
162. 3.71 L' R' B U' L R' U R' 
163. 4.27 L B R U' L' B U R' 
164. 4.66 U' L' B' R' U L' R' U' 
165. 6.21 R B' L U' L' U L' B' U' 
166. 5.11 U R L' B' L U R L' 
167. 5.50 R' B U' L R' B' L R 
168. 3.34 R U L' U' L B U' L' 
169. 6.22 L R U' R L' B R' L 
170. 4.35 L R' B L R B' R' B' 
171. 5.57 B L B U' R' B U' B U' 
172. 11.20 L' B' R B' R L U' R U' 
173. 4.45 U' B L B L' R U L' 
174. 7.45 L' R' B' U' L B U L' 
175. 4.37 R' B U R' U' R' B' R' 
176. 3.87 B R U B' U B' L B' U 
177. 4.63 U' R U' L' R L U R 
178. 4.96 L B R' L B L B U' 
179. 6.12 R' B R' U' B U' L B' L' 
180. 6.68 U L' B' U L' R' B R' L 
181. 4.17 R' B' U' L' B L B' U' 
182. 8.13 U R' L' B' L R L U' 
183. 5.40 L' B' L R L' U B L' R' 
184. 4.56 R' L B U L U R L 
185. 5.63 L B' R' B' R' U R' U R' 
186. 4.22 R' L' B U' R' L R' L' R' 
187. 5.16 U R' L' U' B L' B' L 
188. 4.56 R B R B L B L U 
189. 3.94 U B U' L U B' L' B 
190. 4.97 U' L R L' R B R' L R' 
191. 5.27 L' B R L B R U B 
192. 3.41 B' L' B R U R' L R L' 
193. 2.39 L R' U B L U B' U R' 
194. 5.22 R L U' B U' L' U B' 
195. 8.09 L B L' R L' R L U' R 
196. 5.06 R' U B' L' B' L R U' 
197. 3.07 L' R' U' R' U' L R' U L 
198. 3.87 R' U B' L U' B L B 
199. 7.91 U' R B L B U R' U L 
200. 4.35 R' L R L' U B L' B' R' 
201. 4.26 R' L' U' R U R U B' L 
202. 4.89 U L R B R' U R B' 
203. 6.72 L U L R' U' B L' U' R' 
204. 8.24 U R' L U' B L' U' L' R' 
205. 5.11 R' B' L R U' R L U 
206. 6.59 R U' R' L R B' R B' R 
207. 5.04 U L' R L' B L' U L B' 
208. 3.86 L' B' U L' U R' L U L 
209. 4.56 U' L' R' B' U' L' U R' 
210. 3.99 B U B L R B U' L R L' 
211. 4.22 R U' R L R' L B' R' U' 
212. 8.89 L R' U R' L U' B' R' U' 
213. 4.07 U B' L' B' L' U L' B 
214. 5.34 U B L U R B' L' R' 
215. 4.97 U L' B R' U R B' R 
216. 4.44 R' L R B R' U' B L 
217. 4.82 R' L' R' B' U B L B' U 
218. 5.80 R' B L B L B' R' L 
219. 5.32 L R' B' U B L' B U R' 
220. 4.02 R' U R' B R B' U' R L' 
221. 3.62 B' L R L R' L U' R' U' 
222. 5.44 U R' B U' L B U L 
223. 3.76 U B L' B' R U L' R' 
224. 7.65 U' B R U' R B' L U L' 
225. 4.93 R U B' U' L B L' U' L 
226. 4.41 B L U' R U' R U L' 
227. 6.31 B L R B' L' R L R 
228. 5.62 R' U' L' R' U' L' B U' 
229. 7.55 U' L U B' R' B' U R 
230. 4.43 B U L' R' L' R' L' U 
231. 5.66 R U L U R' L' B' R' U' 
232. 4.85 U B L R B' R' U B U 
233. 5.56 U' L U' R' U L' U B 
234. 5.44 U L' R' L' U R' U' B U' 
235. 4.27 U' B U' R U' L' R' L' U' 
236. 3.99 R L B R' B' L' R U L 
237. 4.87 R L' U R' U L' U' L 
238. 4.74 U B L' B' R' L U' R' L' 
239. 5.73 L' B' R' B' L' B' U' R' 
240. 6.80 U' R' B' L R U' R B L 
241. 3.74 R L R' L B U B' U B 
242. 4.32 B R' B U R' B' L R' 
243. 4.70 R' L' R' B U L' R' L' U' 
244. 6.32 R' U R U' B' L U' L U' 
245. 4.83 L' R' B L B U' R' U' L 
246. 3.43 L B' L R' B' L' R' L' 
247. 5.35 U' R' U L U R' U R L' 
248. 4.80 L' U' L' U B' L R' L U' 
249. 5.98 B' R L' B' L' B U B R 
250. 7.59 B' U L' U B U L B U 
251. 3.94 R' B' L' B R B U L 
252. 3.86 R' L R' U B U B R' 
253. 4.22 U B' R' L' U' L U B' R 
254. 8.59 L U B' U' B' R' L R U' 
255. 5.35 U' L' U L R' B' R' U 
256. 4.70 L R' B L' R B U L' R' 
257. 3.69 R' U L U' L U' B R 
258. 5.21 R B' U' R' B' L' B R 
259. 7.96 L' U R L' B L B' R' 
260. 4.90 R' B U R' B' L R U' L' 
261. 5.09 L' R' L R U B' L U 
262. 5.83 R L R' U' R' L' B R' 
263. 3.97 U' B' U' R' U R B R L 
264. 5.47 R' B L' B L' U L' B' 
265. 4.84 L' U B' U' L' U L B R 
266. 7.40 R U' R' B' R' U R' B R' 
267. 4.65 L R U R L R' L' R L' 
268. 4.68 R' B L' B' U R' U' R' L' 
269. 4.95 R' U R' L' U B' U B 
270. 5.92 U' B' R' L' B' U' L' B L' 
271. 6.56 U' L' U B L B' R' B' U' 
272. 4.83 L R U B' L' R B R L' 
273. 3.47 L U L' R' L' B L U 
274. 1.72 L' U R' U' L U R U' 
275. 3.69 B L' B L' B' U' R' U B' 
276. 3.22 B U R U' R L' U B' L' 
277. 6.33 R' U' L B' R' L' U' B R' 
278. 3.12 R' B R B L B L' R' L' 
279. 7.80 L R U' R B' U L R U' 
280. 6.01 L' B R B R' L' R' B' R 
281. 1.88 B R' L R' B' L U' R 
282. 6.79 R U' B L' R B' R L' R' 
283. 4.31 R B' L R L' R' U L' 
284. 6.48 L' R U' R L U' B' L' 
285. 5.25 U' L' R U' B' U B U' L' 
286. 5.02 L' U B U R L R' B 
287. 6.70 L U B R' L U' L R 
288. 5.03 L U R' L' U B' L U L' 
289. 5.47 R U R U L' R L R' 
290. 4.69 B' L' U R L' B' U L 
291. 5.71 B U' R L' U' R U B' 
292. 7.33 L' U' B U' R' U' R B U' 
293. 5.36 L R' L B R U R' U R 
294. 4.96 U L' B' R' B' R L' B L' 
295. 5.76 U L B' R U R L' U 
296. 6.84 L' B R U' L B' R B 
297. 5.09 R U B' U B U' R' L 
298. 6.10 B U' B U L' U' B U L 
299. 5.55 L' B R B R U L B R 
300. 5.98 B' L' R L U' B' R' U' B' 
301. 3.89 B L' B L B U' R' L' 
302. 4.55 R U R' U B' R B U' L' 
303. 5.11 B L' B' L' B U R L' U 
304. 3.81 L U' L U R' L U R' B' 
305. 4.30 L U' B' R L U' B' U' L 
306. 4.40 R B L' B L B U L' 
307. 4.91 R' L' R' L R' B' L B' U 
308. 5.34 B' U L' U R B' R U' 
309. 8.37 L' B' U' B' U R U' L' 
310. 7.88 L U L' B' L U R L R 
311. 5.85 L B' U R U' L R B R L' 
312. 6.12 U' R' L U' R L' R' U' L 
313. 4.08 L U R B U' B L R' L' U' 
314. 5.08 U R U R' L' R L' U' L' 
315. 6.99 B' L' B' R' B R U B R' 
316. 5.99 R' U L' U' R L R' B' U 
317. 3.66 L' U L' B' L' B' U B U 
318. 6.94 B L U B' R U B L' R 
319. 5.09 R L B' U' B' R' U R U 
320. 5.91 U B R' B U' L R B' R' 
321. 3.66 R' U R L B' U L B R 
322. 5.43 R' B' R' L' B' L' B U L' 
323. 6.40 U' R B' R' L R' L' U' L' U' 
324. 6.08 B R B U' B R B R' 
325. 7.34 R' B R' U B' U' R L' 
326. 5.57 U B R' L R L' B L' 
327. 3.77 B' U B' L R L' B U' 
328. 8.24 B L' R B' L' R' B L' 
329. 5.59 B L R B L' B' U' L R 
330. 3.90 R L' B' U' R B R U' B' U' 
331. 6.81 L' U' L B' R' B' L U 
332. 3.75 L' B' U' L U L' B L U 
333. 3.87 B' L' R U R U' R U' B' 
334. 5.94 U' B L U L U' R U R 
335. 4.76 U B' L' B R B' U L 
336. 5.28 R U B L' R L U' B' 
337. 5.02 R U B' U B U' R L 
338. 4.61 U L' U R' L' B R B' 
339. 5.55 U' R L' B' U' B' L B U' 
340. 3.27 R' B U' R L U R B' 
341. 10.88 B' L U' B L' R' B' L U' 
342. 3.56 R' U' L' U B U L R 
343. 2.04 L' B R' B U' R L R 
344. 5.25 R' L R' L B U B U 
345. 4.96 B L' U L R U B' L 
346. 4.44 U B' R' U' L' R' U' R' 
347. 5.35 R' U' R' B L B U' R' U' 
348. 5.75 R L' U R' B' L B' L U 
349. 3.40 R L B R' B R' B' U' R' 
350. 4.20 B' R U L' B' R L' B R 
351. 5.73 B R' L' R B R' U B U' L' 
352. 6.11 L B R' U' R' B U' B' 
353. 4.71 L B L B L' R' U' B' 
354. 4.73 L' B L R' B' R' B L' R 
355. 6.39 B U R L' B R U' B 
356. 3.22 U' R' B' U L U B R' L 
357. 4.79 U B U R' L' B L U 
358. 7.17 R L' R' L B' U B' U' R' 
359. 4.33 R B' U' B' U B R' L B 
360. 5.21 B' R' B' L U L B R L 
361. 5.21 U R L B' R B R B U' 
362. 3.86 U' B L' U B' R' U B R 
363. 4.51 B' L R B U R' U L 
364. 13.72 B L B' L' R' U B' U' 
365. 3.32 R' U' B' R' L B' L U' B' 
366. 4.79 R L' R U L U L U' L 
367. 3.21 L' B' L B U' B L' U' 
368. 7.08 B' R B' U R' L R' L U 
369. 4.65 U R' U' R B U B' L' 
370. 6.32 B L B' L' U L R' L 
371. 3.84 L B' L B R B R' U R 
372. 4.08 B' L B U' B' U L R' 
373. 3.96 R L R L' U' L' R' U' 
374. 6.25 B' R U L' B' U' L B' 
375. 3.72 R' B' L' R' B' L B' L' 
376. 7.38 U R' B R B U L U' 
377. 2.61 U' R U R' L' U' R L' 
378. 6.37 R B' R' L B U L U R' L' 
379. 6.77 R U' B' R L R' U' L' U' 
380. 8.57 L B L' U' L B L' R' B' 
381. 4.32 L' B' R U' L' U B' L' R' 
382. 4.38 R' B U B L U' L' U L' 
383. 4.54 R' U B L' R B' L' U 
384. 4.99 U' L B R B' L R' U R 
385. 5.06 B' L' U' B L R' L R L' 
386. 4.14 U' B R U B U R' B' 
387. 3.99 U' B' R' L B' U L' B' L 
388. 4.68 L' R' B' R' B' U L' R 
389. 6.29 U' B L' U B L' R L B' 
390. 4.84 L' B' L' B' R' B' R' U L 
391. 4.79 L' U' L R U B' U' B 
392. 4.25 R U' R L R' B' L' B 
393. 5.82 B R U L R B' U R L' 
394. 4.48 B R U' R' U' L R' B L 
395. 3.81 L' R L R' L R' L' R L 
396. 4.83 B R L' B' L' B L B' 
397. 5.48 L R L R B L R L' 
398. 4.08 R B' R' L B' R' U B' L' 
399. 6.52 L R' B R U' L B U L' U' 
400. 5.29 U' B R B L' R' U R' U' 
401. 4.20 L R' L' R L B' R' B' 
402. 4.31 L U' B' L' R' U' L' U 
403. 4.80 B' L' B' U' L B R U' 
404. 6.64 U B' R U' R' L' R' L' 
405. 3.97 U' R' B U L B R B' 
406. 4.81 B' R U' B' U' L R' U 
407. 4.82 U L' B U L B' R' B 
408. 5.39 R' U B' U' R' U R' U' B' 
409. 6.57 R' U' R' B' U R L R' 
410. 4.13 R' L' R U B' U' R' L' 
411. 5.59 U' L R' U L' B R' L' R' 
412. 4.61 R B L R B R L B' R' 
413. 4.84 L B U B' U' B R U 
414. 4.82 B R' B U' B L' U' L 
415. 5.35 R' U R' L B R L B L' 
416. 4.97 U L R' L' B L' B R' 
417. 3.92 U B R' L' B' R B' L' 
418. 6.12 L R L' R' U L B U R 
419. 7.38 L' R' B R' L R' L' U 
420. 6.20 L' B U R U' B' L' R L' 
421. 4.80 R B' U' R' L' U' B R L 
422. 4.96 B R' U' R B' U' B U' 
423. 5.14 L' B' R' B R' B L' R' 
424. 5.64 B R B' L' U R' U' L' R' 
425. 3.83 R L U' L B R' L' R' 
426. 5.65 B' U R' B U' B' L U' 
427. 4.10 R B' R U' L' R' B' U' R 
428. 3.72 B' R' L U' R L U' B L' 
429. 6.50 U' L R' U' L' R U L R 
430. 3.40 B' L' U B R' U B R' B' 
431. 3.69 R' B U L' U R B' U B' U' 
432. 2.87 L B U L' R' L' B U' R' 
433. 5.25 R' U R U R' B R U R' 
434. 4.68 L' U' L' B' R' U B R 
435. 4.93 B' U R B R' B' R' L' U' 
436. 4.17 L U' L' R' L' U' R B' U' 
437. 3.41 R' L' U B' R' U B' L' R' 
438. 5.20 B' R B' U L U R' B' R' 
439. 5.18 U L B' U L' U' B U L' 
440. 4.24 L B R L' U R' U' L 
441. 4.34 L B L U B' U R' U' 
442. 4.00 B R' U' B U R U L' 
443. 4.07 L' U' L' R B R U' R 
444. 3.88 B' U L R U' B' R' U 
445. 4.40 B' L R L R U' L' B 
446. 3.33 B R L' B' U L' B R' U 
447. 5.26 L B L R U' R L' B' U 
448. 6.96 U' R' B R' U L U' B U' 
449. 6.03 R B' U L B' L' R B' L' 
450. 3.97 R B U B' L B' U R' U' 
451. 3.96 L' U L B R' B' R U' B' 
452. 1.44 B U' B' U B R B' R' 
453. 6.24 U' B R U B L R L' 
454. 5.10 U B' L U' L B' R' L U' 
455. 5.00 U' B R B' U' B' U' B' 
456. 4.93 R L U B' U' B L U' B 
457. 4.39 U R' B R' U' R' L U R' 
458. 6.09 L' B L B R U' B' R' U' 
459. 4.92 B U' R L B L' R' U' L 
460. 4.56 R' L' U R' B R' U R' U' 
461. 6.76 B' L B' L' R' L' B U 
462. 4.43 B L B R L R L B' R' 
463. 6.23 B U' B U R B' U' L' 
464. 7.14 R U L R' U' B U' R 
465. 3.99 R B' L' U R' L' U' B L 
466. 4.27 L B R' L U R' U' B 
467. 3.92 U L' U R B' L' B' L' 
468. 4.00 U' B U' R' U R' U' B' 
469. 4.49 R L R U B' R' L' R 
470. 4.22 U' R B' U' R' B' L' R 
471. 3.81 U L B L B' U B L' R 
472. 4.36 R' U' R B' L' B' U' B' 
473. 3.29 R' L' U R U' R B U 
474. 4.21 B' L U' L' R' U R U' 
475. 4.67 U R U' R' L R' B U R' 
476. 5.36 R B' R L U R' B' R' U 
477. 4.78 L B' U' R L' U L' B' R' 
478. 7.20 B' R' U L R L R B' 
479. 5.24 L R U B' U' B' U L 
480. 4.47 R B U L R U L' R 
481. 7.43 R' B L' R' L B L B' 
482. 4.92 U L' R B L U' L U' 
483. 6.43 R' B R B' L U' L U B 
484. 3.52 R' L' U' R U L' U B' U' 
485. 3.56 L B R B U' L B U' 
486. 4.41 L' R' B' R U' R U B' R 
487. 5.36 U L' R' L' U' B U B' 
488. 3.94 L U' R B L' R L' R' 
489. 5.01 R L B' R U R' U R 
490. 5.04 R' L' R' L B' R' B L U' 
491. 3.28 R' U' L' R U' L' R' L' 
492. 5.15 B' L U' B' R B L' R U 
493. 6.62 R B L' R L' U' B L' 
494. 4.87 R' L' R L' U' L' R' B' U 
495. 6.08 R' B R B' R' B L' R' U' R' 
496. 4.36 B' U' L' B' R' U B U' L 
497. 5.13 R' U' R U' B L' B U' L 
498. 3.10 L' B' R L' B L R' U 
499. 5.99 B U' B L' B U' B L R 
500. 4.35 U R' B' R' L B' U B U' 
501. 4.72 B R' B L R L B U' L 
502. 3.46 U' B U' L' U R U L' 
503. 4.01 R B' U R' B L' U R' 
504. 4.98 U L R L B U' B U' R' 
505. 5.85 L' B' R B' U' L U B' L 
506. 4.06 L B R L R B' U L' 
507. 3.41 L' B' L B' U' R L' R 
508. 5.94 B' U' B R' L R B' L' 
509. 4.55 R' B' R' B' L' B' U' L' B 
510. 5.00 R L B' R B' U' B U' 
511. 3.39 L B L' U L B' R' B 
512. 4.84 B L R' L B U L B L 
513. 6.83 U R U R' L B' L' U' 
514. 6.36 L' B U' R' U L' B' L B 
515. 4.83 B' R B' U' L' U R U R' 
516. 4.63 U' L U L' R B R B L' 
517. 3.89 U L U' L R' L' B L 
518. 7.04 R U L' R' L U B R B U' 
519. 4.36 U' L B R B L U' L U' 
520. 4.24 B U' R U B R L' B U' 
521. 4.22 R' U' B' L R B' U' B L 
522. 7.52 U' B L B U' L' U R U' 
523. 4.17 U' B U' R L' U' R' B U' 
524. 8.32 U B' U L U R' B' L U 
525. 4.81 B U R' B' R B L U R 
526. 3.37 R U' L' R B U' R B' L' 
527. 5.03 L R U' L R U R U' L' 
528. 4.05 U' L' U' B' L B' R' L R' 
529. 5.21 U' R B L' R' B' R B R' 
530. 7.02 R U L' U R U B R' 
531. 4.37 B' L U B' L R L R' U 
532. 4.00 B' R' B' R L' R' L B' L' 
533. 2.97 U' B' L B' L' B' L U 
534. 2.68 B U R' B' R U R U L' 
535. 4.20 U' R' B' L' U' R' U' R' 
536. 6.98 U' B R' U' B' L R' L' 
537. 3.80 U L R' U L B R' B' 
538. 4.29 B' U' B' U' R B' U' R' L' 
539. 4.78 B U' L B' L' R U B 
540. 4.14 B' R B R U R' L' B 
541. 4.55 U' L B U' L R' L' R' 
542. 6.46 L' R L' B R U L U' 
543. 2.69 U' R L R' B' L B' U R' 
544. 5.01 L' U' B L' U B' R' B' U' 
545. 4.74 R' L' R' L' B U R' B L' 
546. 5.90 B' L R' B' L' R L U 
547. 5.69 B L' R L U R' L U R' 
548. 4.13 B' U' R B' U' L' R L' U' R' 
549. 4.06 U' R' L U' R' U' L U B' 
550. 9.05 L U' B L U B L R' 
551. 4.64 L B' L' U' B U' L U' 
552. 6.14 R' B' R U' R' L B R' L 
553. 4.94 B' R B R B' U B R L 
554. 3.24 B' L B' R L U R L 
555. 2.82 U L' R U' L U' R B' U' 
556. 4.23 R' L' U L U' B' R' U R' 
557. 4.63 B' L' B' R' L B' L' R L' 
558. 6.83 L R' U R' B R B' L' 
559. 3.79 L' U R' B U R' B' U' R 
560. 3.94 U R' L B' L B L U 
561. 6.57 B' U' R' L R' B L B' 
562. 5.09 L' R L' U' L' R L R' L' 
563. 4.68 B' U' B R B R L U' 
564. 2.99 U R' U' B' U B U R 
565. 5.08 B L' U B L R B' L U' 
566. 3.90 B' L' R' B L' R U' B 
567. 3.45 B' L' U R U' L B' U' 
568. 4.76 L R B' L' U R' U B 
569. 6.84 U' L' R L R L R' B R' 
570. 3.71 U' R U L' R' L' B' R' U 
571. 4.21 B R L' U' B' R L B 
572. 4.15 L U' R B' L R B' R 
573. 4.35 B R' B' R L' R' B' R' L' 
574. 4.59 L R' B U' B' U' R' U' 
575. 5.19 U B R' L U' R U R' 
576. 6.97 L' U' B R B' U' B' R' U' 
577. 3.49 B' R' L R B' R B' L' 
578. 4.78 U' L' U' R U' R B U L' 
579. 6.17 U R L B' U R' U' B' R' 
580. 2.39 L B L U' L' U' B U' 
581. 4.00 U' B' R' B' R' U B' R L' 
582. 4.66 B' L' R' L B R' L R 
583. 5.26 B U' L B' R' B U' B U' 
584. 5.51 U B' U' R L' B' U' L' 
585. 4.95 U' L U' R B' L U' R 
586. 8.35 U' R' L' R B R' U' R' U' 
587. 2.97 U L' B' U' B' U R B' L' 
588. 6.89 R B U R' L' B L' R U' 
589. 3.10 U' R B' R U L' U R' L 
590. 4.95 B' L' B U B' U' L' B R 
591. 6.49 R U' R L' U L R' B 
592. 7.31 L' U R' U B R L R' 
593. 5.13 L' B' U' B' U R' U' B 
594. 4.79 R L' B' L B' R' B' R U' 
595. 3.28 R B' U' L R L U' L 
596. 5.53 R B' U L U L B R 
597. 4.97 R B R' U B' U R' B' L 
598. 4.30 U' R' B U' R U' R' L' R' 
599. 2.99 B' L' B L' B U L' R U' 
600. 5.53 B U' B' L U R' U B 
601. 3.10 B R' U L' U' R U' B' U' 
602. 5.30 B U' B R' U' R' B U 
603. 8.51 B L' U B' U B L' B 
604. 4.75 R L' U' R' L R' B' L' 
605. 6.78 B L U B' R' L' B' L' U 
606. 5.29 B L B' U R U' B R' 
607. 5.24 U L' U R' U L' U L' 
608. 4.72 B R U' B' U' R B U' B' L' 
609. 5.96 U L U B R B R L' 
610. 5.83 B' R B' U' R B U' L' U 
611. 6.32 R' L R L' B L' B' U B' 
612. 4.37 L R U' B L' U' L U' 
613. 5.19 R' U' L' R' U' B R U 
614. 6.55 B U L' R U' B' L' U L' 
615. 2.15 R' U' R B' R' B U L' 
616. 5.76 B' R' U L' U B' R' U R 
617. 4.29 B' L' U L' B' U L' B' L 
618. 3.81 R' L' R U R U' R U L' 
619. 3.43 B L' R B U' L R L' 
620. 5.94 L U' B' U' L B U L' R' 
621. 3.31 L R' U R U' B L R 
622. 3.86 R' B' R' L' U' R L B' U' 
623. 3.65 L' U' L R' L' R' L R' 
624. 5.05 B' U' B' L' R' L R U R 
625. 4.19 R' U R' U' R B R U R' 
626. 3.64 U L' R B' L' U' B' L R' 
627. 5.57 R' B L U' L' U' L R 
628. 2.30 B L R' L U L B U' 
629. 4.94 L B U' R' L' B' U R' 
630. 6.51 U L' U' R' B' R' B L' 
631. 4.86 B R L' R' B R L R' U 
632. 2.65 U' B' R U R L R' U' 
633. 4.31 B R L' B R' L' B' L U 
634. 5.32 L' U' L' R' U' B L' R 
635. 4.49 L' U' B' L' B L' U R 
636. 3.81 R L R B' L B' L U' R' 
637. 3.66 L R L' R U' B' U B' R 
638. 4.04 B L' R B' L' U R' L' 
639. 5.14 L R B' U R B' R B' R 
640. 6.09 R' B L' U' L' U R B' 
641. 5.14 U L U L U' L' B' R' L' 
642. 5.13 U' L' B' L' U' L' B L 
643. 4.41 L B' R' U' R B' U' L 
644. 4.82 R' U' B L R L R B' 
645. 3.93 R U' B' U' B' U R' U' R 
646. 4.61 R U' R' U R' L U' L' R' 
647. 3.50 R B R' L' R U' B' L 
648. 4.96 B R U B' U L B' R 
649. 4.60 R U' B' R' L R' B' R' 
650. 5.59 B L R' U' B R L' R U' 
651. 5.42 U R' U' B' L' U' B' U' 
652. 2.97 R' B U R B' L U' L 
653. 4.39 B' U B' R' U L' B' R L' 
654. 3.62 R U' L B U' B L' R' 
655. 5.19 L R' U R B' R' B' R 
656. 3.72 R' U B U' B' U' B' U' R' 
657. 5.01 U' B' U R' U R B' L R' 
658. 4.07 B R' L R' L U L' B' L' 
659. 4.60 B U' R U B' U B U R' 
660. 3.34 U L B R B' U' B' R' 
661. 4.58 B' U R' B L' R B' L' U' 
662. 10.89 B R U L' B' U L R' L' 
663. 4.27 R L U' R' B L' B L' R' U' 
664. 4.72 U R L' U' B' U' L' B' U' 
665. 5.00 R L B U' L' B' L B 
666. 4.99 U R' L R L' B U' L 
667. 5.86 B' L' B U R' L' U L R' 
668. 5.19 R L' R L B' U R U B 
669. 9.00 L R B' L' B L' R U' R' 
670. 4.45 L R' L' B U' B' U' R 
671. 5.58 R' L R U B R' B U' B 
672. 5.41 B' U' L' R L' U R L' U 
673. 5.44 L' B R' L' U' R B' L 
674. 4.66 L B' U B' R L U R 
675. 3.50 R L U' R U B R U' R 
676. 3.96 L' B' U L B' U' R L' 
677. 3.77 U R U B' U' B R' L B' U 
678. 4.70 R' U' B R L' R B U 
679. 4.48 B' U' L' R' L U L' U 
680. 4.49 R' L' B' L R' B' U B' R 
681. 4.60 U' L' B U' L B' U L 
682. 4.20 L' B' L B' U R U B U 
683. 5.73 R' U L B' L' R' L' U' 
684. 5.27 U' L B L B' U' L' R' 
685. 4.56 U' B' L' R' L' U' L' B' R 
686. 4.76 L U' B' L R B' R B U' 
687. 4.85 R L' R' U B' L' R L 
688. 3.20 U B L R U' R U R 
689. 5.68 B R U' R B L U' B' R 
690. 6.07 R U L' U B' U' L U' B 
691. 5.80 U L' U' R' U B L' R' U' 
692. 3.64 L' B R B' U' R B' L' 
693. 5.16 U R' L U R' B' R B 
694. 4.45 R' U' L R B' U' L' B' R' 
695. 4.35 L' U R' U R B L' U' R 
696. 4.02 U' B R' L' U R U B' L 
697. 3.50 L' U L R' B' R U R' 
698. 3.08 R' B' L U L' B U L 
699. 5.66 B R B U R U R L' U' 
700. 5.97 L' U L' B R U' R L' U 
701. 4.30 U' R' U L U B L R 
702. 2.54 L U' L B' U L R' L U' 
703. 4.45 L B L' U B' L B' L' U 
704. 4.52 L B R' U' R' B' L U 
705. 4.85 U R' U' B' R L' B' L 
706. 6.46 L' B' U L' B' U L' R 
707. 3.99 R' L' B R U R U' L 
708. 4.02 L B' U' B' R L R B 
709. 4.37 B R' U' L U' R L U R 
710. 5.78 B U L U' R B' L B 
711. 6.81 U L' U' R' B R' L U' 
712. 5.71 L' B' R B U' R L' R L' 
713. 5.53 R L' U R' U' R L B 
714. 3.64 R' L' U R U' R L' R' L 
715. 6.27 U' B' L' R' U' B R' U 
716. 3.84 L' U R U L R' L U' B 
717. 6.36 R' U' B L' R U R' L 
718. 3.03 U L' U R' B' U' R' B R' 
719. 4.42 B' L' U' B' U' L' B' U 
720. 5.44 R' U B' R' U' L B' U' R' 
721. 5.08 R' L' B' R' U B R U' L' 
722. 4.81 R' B' R B U' L U L R 
723. 3.55 R B L R' U B R' B' 
724. 5.82 L B' R B R L R' L 
725. 5.60 R' L' B R' U L B' L' 
726. 5.85 L' R' U L U' L B R 
727. 4.56 R B' R L U' R L' B 
728. 4.38 U B' L R' L' U R B R' 
729. 2.68 B' R L' B R U' L R' L' 
730. 5.96 B U' B L' B' U B U' 
731. 3.08 R' L' R B' R' L' U B' 
732. 6.09 R' L U B' R L' U' R' 
733. 5.11 L' B U' R B' R' U' B' 
734. 5.31 U L' U L B L U L 
735. 5.06 L U B' R' L' R' U' L' R' 
736. 3.50 B U R' U' L' R' B' R' L' 
737. 4.73 B U' L' R L' R L' B' L 
738. 5.71 B' L U B' R' U' L R U' 
739. 4.13 B' L R' L B U R L' R' 
740. 2.91 B' U' R B' U' L' B' R L 
741. 5.42 U L' U B U' R' B L U 
742. 4.13 R' L R' B' R B' R L R' 
743. 4.20 L B' U R L B R' U' R' 
744. 3.39 R B' L R B' R' B R U' 
745. 4.66 L' B' U B L R' U B' U' 
746. 7.46 L U' B U R B' R B' 
747. 4.44 B' R L' R L U' L' U' B L' 
748. 4.41 U B' L' B' L' U' R' B' L' 
749. 3.51 B R' B' L' R B U' B' L' 
750. 4.32 B' U R B R B' U B L 
751. 4.16 U' R' L R' B' R U R' 
752. 3.86 R B' U B R' B R' U' R 
753. 4.18 L' B L' R B R' L U' L' U' 
754. 3.92 L' R' L R' B' R' U' B' R 
755. 5.98 L' B U L U' R' B L 
756. 7.20 R' L B L B U R' U' L' 
757. 6.18 U B' L B' R' U B' L' B' 
758. 4.86 L' B R U' L B U L U 
759. 5.02 U L R L' R U B' L' U' 
760. 4.67 B' L B' R U B L U 
761. 4.18 R' B' L U' B U R B' L' 
762. 6.77 U' L U' L B R' U B' 
763. 3.54 B' R' L' R' B U' R U 
764. 4.08 U' L' U' R' B R' U R' B 
765. 3.98 U B' L U L' U L R' 
766. 4.90 U L' R' L' R U' R' B U' 
767. 4.83 B L' R' B' R L' R' U' L 
768. 5.48 R L' B' U' R' L B U' L 
769. 4.82 U' L' R' B' R L R' L' B' R' 
770. 3.75 B U' L R U' R L B L U' 
771. 4.00 U' B' L U' B L R' U' L' 
772. 5.34 B L' B U B R' L' R 
773. 5.75 B' U L' U' R' L' B R L' 
774. 5.83 L' U' B L' U' B' U B 
775. 5.86 L U B R' L' R' L' U' 
776. 5.52 R' U' B' R L' B' U' L' R 
777. 4.50 B' U' B' L' R B' L' B 
778. 7.18 L' B' R B L R U B' 
779. 5.10 B L' R' B' U L' U R' B 
780. 6.62 R' B' R' L' B' R' L' B 
781. 3.44 L' R L U' L R' U' R' L' 
782. 4.93 L R U' B U L' U' B R 
783. 4.85 B R' U B L' B L' U B 
784. 4.97 B' U' B' U' L B' L' U L' 
785. 5.08 L' U R' L U' R' B' U' 
786. 3.11 B L' B' L R' B' U R 
787. 4.15 R' L' R' B L' U L' B' 
788. 4.91 R' L R' U B U B' L' 
789. 5.37 U' L' R' L' B R' B' L' R 
790. 5.16 R' U R' B R' U L' B 
791. 4.12 B' U L U B' L' B' L 
792. 6.88 B U R' L' R' L' B R' U' 
793. 3.93 L U' L' U' L R B' R' 
794. 3.25 B U R L U B U B' 
795. 3.85 U' B' U R' B' R B L' 
796. 2.85 U' B L U B R' U' R' 
797. 7.36 U B' R' L' B R L' B' 
798. 4.50 B L' U B' L B U' L 
799. 4.38 U R' L' U L B' U L 
800. 3.60 R B' L R L' B' R U R' 
801. 5.30 U L' B L' B' L' B R' U 
802. 5.76 L' R L B L' U B' R' 
803. 3.12 L' B U' L' U' L R' B U 
804. 5.39 L R' U L U' L U' L' B' 
805. 4.92 U' L' R' L B' R U' L 
806. 5.97 B L B' R' L B L B' L' 
807. 5.26 L' R L R U' R U' B' 
808. 4.42 B' U L' R L' U' R L U 
809. 4.91 U R L U' L R B' U 
810. 5.98 B U R' U B' U' B L U' 
811. 4.56 R B R' B L' U R L U 
812. 4.91 L' U' L' U L B R L' R' 
813. 3.76 L' R' L U' B' U L' R' B' 
814. 3.23 U' R' U' L' R' U R' L 
815. 3.88 U B' R' B' L' B' L' U' 
816. 3.88 B' U L' R' L' B' R' L R' 
817. 4.38 U' L B U L' U' B L U 
818. 5.44 L B' R L R B U' R' 
819. 10.09 B L R U' L U' B' U' 
820. 5.94 B R' B U' R B U L 
821. 4.37 B' L B R B R' U L' R' 
822. 5.38 R' U B U B' L' B' R 
823. 5.82 R' U' L' R' U R' U' B R' 
824. 7.35 U' L' B L U' B L' B' U 
825. 3.38 R' U' B' L U R L R U 
826. 4.86 L' B R' B U R' B' R 
827. 4.06 B L' R B' U' L' B' U' 
828. 4.74 L R' L B U' L' B U' 
829. 3.63 B' R L' U' R U B' R 
830. 4.33 R' L' B L U B' R' U' 
831. 4.61 R L' R' B L B U R 
832. 10.01 L B U' R L' B' R' B R' 
833. 4.18 U' B R U L' B' R L' R' 
834. 4.69 L' B U' R L B L' B' 
835. 6.99 U' R U L R' U' L R' L 
836. 3.48 R' L U L' R U R' B' U 
837. 5.17 L' U' B' L' R U L U' L U' 
838. 4.21 L B' L' U L U L' U 
839. 4.69 U' R' U R B L' R' U' R 
840. 6.25 R L B L R' B R B' R' 
841. 4.89 B R U' B' R L' R U R' L' 
842. 5.14 U' B L U' R L B' R L 
843. 7.95 L B' L R U' L U' B' 
844. 3.29 R' L' B' R' U' L R' U' 
845. 4.01 U L B' R' L' B' U L' 
846. 4.16 B L' U' B' L U R L' 
847. 6.06 L R' L' B U R U' L R 
848. 6.30 R' B L' B U' B L' U' 
849. 4.27 L' R' U L U' R' B R L R' 
850. 3.83 L R B' R' L R B' U 
851. 3.71 U' L B L B' L R' L' 
852. 7.56 L' B' L R B' U L R' 
853. 4.63 U L' B' R' B' L R' B 
854. 6.39 U' R L' B U' L' R L U' 
855. 4.59 R' L R' U' B' R' L B' R 
856. 4.98 R U' B U B L' U L' U 
857. 4.92 R' L' R U R B' U' B' R 
858. 2.64 B R U B U L U R U 
859. 7.00 U R B R U' R B U' 
860. 4.85 R U' R B U' B L' U L' 
861. 4.39 U L U' L B L' U L' U 
862. 5.11 B' R' B U B' U' L' B L' 
863. 5.74 R' L R B R L R' U' B 
864. 3.29 R' L B L' B U B' U 
865. 4.30 L' R' L B' L' B' R' B U 
866. 5.52 B L' U' L R' L' B R' 
867. 4.00 R' U R B L' U L B' L' 
868. 2.32 L' B R' L' U L' B R U' 
869. 4.39 B L' R' B L B' R B' L 
870. 2.16 U' B' L U L B U' B 
871. 5.91 U L' U' B' L' B U' R' 
872. 6.13 B' L' B' L U' B R' U' 
873. 4.41 B' L R U L' U' R' U' 
874. 3.71 B U' L' U' R L R' L U' 
875. 4.96 U B R' U L' B' L' U 
876. 4.62 L' U B R' B' U' L B 
877. 5.25 U L' B R U B L B L' 
878. 5.41 U R' U R' L' R' B L 
879. 5.05 L R U' R U' R U' L' 
880. 5.34 R' B' U' B' L R' B' U' 
881. 6.59 L U L U' R' U B' L U 
882. 5.44 U' L' R U' R L' U' B' 
883. 5.14 R' L U' L U' B' U B' U' 
884. 7.53 R U R' U R U' B L 
885. 5.93 B' U' R B' U' B' R B' U' 
886. 4.32 U R' B R' B L' U B' R' 
887. 5.73 R' U B' R' U L' R L U' 
888. 6.02 B U' B' R' L' B' U' L' U' 
889. 3.03 U' L B' R U R' U R' 
890. 4.21 L U' L' R' U L' U R 
891. 5.07 B R' U' L' U' R B' R' L 
892. 4.33 U' R' B L R L R' B U 
893. 5.21 L' R' L B L U B U 
894. 4.21 R B R L' U' B' U B' L 
895. 6.10 R' B R' U L B' L B 
896. 2.60 U B U' L R' B' U R 
897. 4.25 L U' L R' U B' L' B R' 
898. 5.40 U L R' L' R' L B R' 
899. 3.97 L U L B' R' L R' L' B' 
900. 6.43 U' L B' R' U L R' L' 
901. 5.57 R L U' R U' B' U' L' U' 
902. 7.39 B R U' L' R L R' L' R' 
903. 6.58 R' L' B' R B R' U' L' 
904. 3.61 R' B' R U B' U B' R 
905. 3.55 U R' U B' R U L' U 
906. 7.82 U L R' U R U' L' B R' 
907. 5.13 R U B' R L' U' B U' L' 
908. 6.29 R U' R' L U' R' L B' U' 
909. 7.51 B' U L B L' B' U' B' R 
910. 4.65 L' U' B U R U' R U 
911. 4.73 R' L' R B' R' B U' R 
912. 5.88 U L' U' R L' B L' B U 
913. 3.06 B R U B' U' R' B' U' 
914. 4.44 U B' R' U' R' L U R' U' 
915. 3.15 B' L' U L R U R B' 
916. 4.16 U' B' U B U' R' L B R 
917. 5.26 U' L B' U' B R' B' L U 
918. 4.05 U L' B' R' L R U R U' 
919. 5.87 B' R' U L R' L' R' U' 
920. 4.35 R' U R' L' R' B L U R' 
921. 6.21 B U' L' B U' L U B' R 
922. 3.38 B' U L U L B R' L R' 
923. 5.19 U L R U L' U' L' U 
924. 5.09 L' U' R' U' L' B R U' 
925. 3.39 B L U B' U' R L B U' 
926. 3.38 B R' U' L B' R B' U 
927. 5.37 R' L' R' L' R' L R U 
928. 5.37 B L' B R U L R U' 
929. 6.23 B U' L U' R' L' R B L' 
930. 6.34 L B L' R B' L' R U' L' 
931. 5.36 U B' R' B' L B U' R' B' 
932. 6.29 U' L' R' B U' R U' B 
933. 4.19 B' R B' R L B' R U 
934. 7.58 U' L' B' U' B' R' L' U' R' 
935. 4.22 R' L B R B' U' R B' L' 
936. 5.38 L' U' B L R' B' U' R' L' 
937. 4.53 L R' L' R L B R' B' L 
938. 4.34 L' R' U' L B L' U' L R 
939. 4.63 L B U' R' L' R' L' U 
940. 6.83 R B U R' U' L' B' R' L' 
941. 4.48 L' U R L' U R L' R' U' 
942. 6.75 R U L U' L' R U B' U' 
943. 6.66 L U' R' L' B' R' U L' R U' 
944. 4.84 R B U' L' B L' U' L' U' 
945. 4.57 U R' L' U' B' U' L' R' 
946. 6.63 U L R U' R' L U' L B' 
947. 4.80 B U L' B U L R U' 
948. 5.94 B R' L B L U B' L 
949. 4.03 U R B' L U' B' U' R' 
950. 4.47 B' U' R B' R' B R' B' 
951. 3.67 B U R U R B L U' L 
952. 5.63 U' R' L B R' U R U 
953. 2.04 U' B U B' L' U L B' U' 
954. 7.09 L B R' U B' R U' R' 
955. 4.56 U' B' R' U L B L' U 
956. 5.93 U L R L U' B' R' L' 
957. 5.20 L' R' L' R' L' R U' L' 
958. 5.64 B U L U R' B U L U' 
959. 6.70 R U' L U' B L U' L' R' 
960. 4.38 U' B R U' R' U' R' U' 
961. 6.10 R' L' R' L' U' R U' L' 
962. 4.48 U R B' L B' L' R' B' L' 
963. 6.56 B R L B U R' L B 
964. 5.40 L' R' U L U' B R' L 
965. 4.21 L' U' R' U B' U' L U 
966. 5.16 U' L R' B L B R' U' L' 
967. 4.20 B U' B' L R' L' U' L R' L' 
968. 2.66 B' U' R' B L' U R L 
969. 4.57 B' R' U B U L B' U' L' 
970. 4.99 B' U R' L R' U' B' U' B' 
971. 6.17 L' U B U R B L' U' 
972. 4.66 U' B R L' B R' B R L' 
973. 4.65 R' U R B R U' B U 
974. 5.07 R B U' R' L U' L U' 
975. 4.53 B U L' R U' R L' U R' 
976. 5.59 B R' U' R B' L B' L' U 
977. 4.95 L U' B' R L B L' B R' 
978. 5.26 R' U' R B L R B L 
979. 6.25 U' R U' L R L' R' U' B 
980. 5.24 U' B R' L' R L' R' B' U' 
981. 5.17 U' B' R' B' L U' B' U L' 
982. 5.45 B' U B' U' B L' U L' U' 
983. 5.44 R' L R' B L' R L' B 
984. 6.01 R' U' B L' B R L B L' 
985. 5.03 R' L R L U' L R B' L' 
986. 5.90 B R' U R' L B R B 
987. 4.69 B L R B R' B L' B U' R' 
988. 3.43 R U' L R U L' B L U' 
989. 5.09 L R' B U' L' U L B L 
990. 4.57 B' U' B L R B' L U 
991. 4.59 U L' B L B U L B' 
992. 3.16 B' U L B L B L U' R' 
993. 4.51 R U' L U' B' L U L' U 
994. 4.08 U' R U' L' B' U L U L' 
995. 2.26 L' U B' U R U' R' B L 
996. 4.33 L U B' R' L' U L B 
997. 4.54 R' U' R B L B U R' U' 
998. 5.06 L' B' L' B R' L' U' B' 
999. 3.42 L' B' R L B' R B L 
1000. 3.68 U' B' R' L' U' L R U B' 
1001. 4.25 U B R' B' U L' B L R' 
1002. 4.96 R' B' U' B U R B U' R 
1003. 3.55 U L B L R U' L' B' 
1004. 12.79 R U' B' L' R' B' U' R' 
1005. 3.34 B' L' R L' R' L' B R' L' 
1006. 6.25 U R U R B' U' R L' U' 
1007. 4.85 L U R' L' B U' B L' 
1008. 3.95 L R' L B R L' U R 
1009. 5.86 L R' L' B' R' B' R U' L 
1010. 3.90 R' B U' B R' L' R' U L U' 
1011. 4.92 U R L B U' L B U' 
1012. 4.90 U B' R' U B U B' L U 
1013. 4.44 U L B R' U R L U' R' 
1014. 6.09 U' R B U R' L R B U' 
1015. 4.10 L' U' B' L' R B U' B' 
1016. 5.81 U R B R' U' L R' U 
1017. 4.57 B' L R U' R' U L B U' 
1018. 6.43 R L U' B U' R' L U' L 
1019. 5.46 B' U' B U B L' U' R' 
1020. 5.40 B U' R L B U' L' B' R' 
1021. 3.34 R B' R' B U B R' L R 
1022. 4.98 U' L' R U' R U' B R' 
1023. 4.53 L' R' B' R' B' L' B' L' 
1024. 4.44 B' U' B L' U R B' U' 
1025. 3.76 L' U B' R' U' L R L' 
1026. 4.07 R B U R' B' L' U' R' 
1027. 2.82 U' B' R' U L' B' L' R 
1028. 5.41 B L' U' L U L' B' L' 
1029. 3.27 U' R L U L' U' L B' U' 
1030. 3.94 R B' U' B U' R U' R 
1031. 7.83 R' U B L R' B' L' R' L' 
1032. 3.30 B L' U B U L R B 
1033. 4.62 L R U R' U' B U L 
1034. 4.89 L U R' B L' B R' L' 
1035. 5.24 B' L U' B U B R L' 
1036. 3.44 U' R U B' L' U' B U' L' 
1037. 4.64 B' R' U B R' U' B' R' 
1038. 4.45 R' L' U' B R' U B' L' U' 
1039. 5.54 U L' R U B' U' B' R' U' 
1040. 2.80 U' R' U R U L' U' B R 
1041. 4.66 B' L' U R B' R' U' R' L' 
1042. 3.74 U' L' U R' B U' L U' 
1043. 5.12 U R' B' U L B' R U 
1044. 5.03 B R B' U L B' L' R 
1045. 3.37 R L B U' R' U' L B' L 
1046. 3.53 U R' L B U' B' L R' L 
1047. 5.04 L B L U R' U L' U' R 
1048. 5.88 L R' L U R' L U' L' R' 
1049. 5.01 B U' B L' U' L' B R L 
1050. 3.12 L' B' U R L' B' U B' L 
1051. 3.69 B' U B U B R' L' R 
1052. 3.29 R U' R' L U R L' B' U 
1053. 5.02 R U R B' U L' R' U' 
1054. 4.81 R' L' U' B R' U' R' B 
1055. 6.57 L' B L' B U' R' B' R 
1056. 4.12 L B U' L U' L' U' B 
1057. 5.03 R' B' L' R L' U' L' B' U 
1058. 7.11 U' B' L' R B U B U 
1059. 3.85 B U' B L' R B' U' B' L' 
1060. 6.41 L' B R' L' R' U' B U 
1061. 4.41 U' R' U L' R' U' L U' L' 
1062. 6.66 R B' L R' U' R' B L 
1063. 6.61 B L U B' R' U B' R' U' 
1064. 4.96 L' U' B' R B U L U' R' L' 
1065. 6.79 U B R U' B U' B' L' R' 
1066. 5.68 U L' B' R B' U R U' R 
1067. 6.15 R' L' U L B' U L' B' R' 
1068. 6.20 U B U' L B' U B' R' U' 
1069. 3.53 R' U' R' B U R' L B' 
1070. 4.28 U' B L' B' U' R' L U 
1071. 4.23 R B L B R' L' U' L' 
1072. 5.12 B' R' L' B U' B R U' R 
1073. 5.21 L R' B' R B' U B R L 
1074. 4.96 U' B' R' L' R' L U' B' 
1075. 4.79 B U L' R L U' R' B' L 
1076. 4.29 L R U R B R U R 
1077. 4.14 U R L' R' L' R' L B 
1078. 5.10 B U' R L' B' L R' B' 
1079. 5.79 R' L' R' B R' L' B' L B' 
1080. 6.27 R B L B' U R L U L 
1081. 5.32 B' R U' L R L' U L' 
1082. 6.42 U R' L R L U' B L' 
1083. 7.49 U' R B L' U B U L U' 
1084. 3.81 B' R' B' L R' B R B' R' 
1085. 3.63 U R' B L' R B U B L' 
1086. 6.52 B' U B' L U R U B L 
1087. 5.02 B L' U R' L R' B' U' R' 
1088. 4.01 B' U L R' U' R U' B' 
1089. 5.72 L' R' B R' L R' L' R' 
1090. 3.27 R' U B' R B' L U B L 
1091. 4.45 B' L U B' L' U B U B' 
1092. 4.13 L R L' R U R' U R' L' 
1093. 4.00 B' L U L B' U R B' L' 
1094. 3.80 R' B' R U' L U' R B' R 
1095. 5.49 L B' R L' R' B' U' B 
1096. 6.98 L' B' R U R' L' B L' R' 
1097. 4.38 L B R B U' L' B' U 
1098. 4.49 R' B' U R L' R' B' U' 
1099. 5.01 L U' L B L' B' R' L' 
1100. 4.66 U L R L R B R' B L' 
1101. 3.80 B' L' B' R' B' R B U' R' 
1102. 4.79 B' U' B' U R' L' U' B' 
1103. 4.40 U' R B U' R' L U R 
1104. 2.73 L U' R' U L' B L' U 
1105. 5.84 B' R' U B' L U L' R U 
1106. 4.46 U B' U' L U' R' B' U R 
1107. 4.57 B U L' B' L R L' U' 
1108. 3.63 B R U B U L B R 
1109. 6.97 U' B' L U B L' B U' B' 
1110. 4.06 U B' R' L' B' R' L R U' 
1111. 5.77 U' B' L R' U' R' L' B' U 
1112. 5.36 U B R' L B' L' U R 
1113. 7.25 R' L B' U' R B U' B' U 
1114. 5.46 U' L' U B U' L U' L' R' 
1115. 3.42 B R B L' U L' R' L U 
1116. 4.19 B' U' L U' L' B U' R' L' 
1117. 2.23 R' L R L R B' U B' 
1118. 4.43 U' R' L' U' L' B R' U 
1119. 2.39 L U' L' B R B R' B 
1120. 6.82 U' B' R' L R L' U' B' U' 
1121. 6.04 L U R B' U' L' R U' 
1122. 4.24 R' B' L B' L' U B U L 
1123. 8.86 U L R' L R U' L' U 
1124. 6.47 L B U' B' L R L B 
1125. 4.78 U B' L' B' L' U' L U' R' 
1126. 3.35 R' U' R U' B' U' B L 
1127. 7.16 R' U' R B' L U B L' R' 
1128. 3.75 L' B R' U B' U' B L' R 
1129. 2.59 U B' L R L' B' U R 
1130. 6.16 R' L' B R' B' U' R' L 
1131. 2.81 L U R' L' B R' L' R' 
1132. 4.11 R U' L' R L R' L' R U 
1133. 7.33 L' B' R L' B' R' U L 
1134. 5.08 U R B L B L' B L 
1135. 4.01 R' L' B U' R' U' B' R' 
1136. 5.28 R L U B' U L R U' L 
1137. 4.70 L' U L' B L' B' U L' 
1138. 2.57 U' R' L U L B' U' L U' 
1139. 4.80 L R' U' L' R U L' U 
1140. 3.86 L' R' U B L' U R L' R' 
1141. 2.85 U L R U' B' R' B' U R' 
1142. 5.09 L' B R' U R' B R L' 
1143. 4.62 R L' U' L U' R' U B' U 
1144. 3.68 R U B L' U' L U' L' R 
1145. 6.66 B L U' L' U B U B' U' 
1146. 3.94 B' U L R L' R' U' L 
1147. 3.51 B L R B' R B R' U' R 
1148. 4.44 R U B' U' B R B R B' 
1149. 4.54 R L B' R' U R L B 
1150. 5.30 R L R U' R' B L B 
1151. 4.58 L R' B U B' L' U R' B' 
1152. 5.38 L' U' B U' B U' B' R' 
1153. 4.89 R B' L U' B L' B R 
1154. 4.37 U' B U' R L B R L 
1155. 5.33 R' L' R' B' U B U' L 
1156. 5.57 R U' L U L' B U' B U 
1157. 5.25 B R' U' R U' B R U' 
1158. 3.71 L' U' R' U R' L U L' R' 
1159. 5.16 L B' L' B U' L' R B' 
1160. 6.65 B R B L' R' U B L' 
1161. 4.41 L R' U R U R' U R 
1162. 4.91 B' U B' L' B L B' R 
1163. 4.84 R' B R' L U R' L B' L' 
1164. 5.29 U' L U' B' L B' R L 
1165. 7.09 B' R' L U L' R L' B' 
1166. 6.61 R' L B U R' L U R' U 
1167. 6.47 R' L U' R U R' U' R B' 
1168. 2.86 U R U' R L' B L R' 
1169. 4.39 B' L B U R L' R L' 
1170. 5.32 L' U' R' B L R B R U 
1171. 2.42 R' B R' B L' R U' L' 
1172. 7.01 L' B' U R' B U L B' 
1173. 3.86 R L B' L U' R B U L 
1174. 3.89 U' R' B R' U' R' B R' 
1175. 8.01 B U B' U R' U' L' U L' 
1176. 5.48 R' B L' R' U' B U L U' 
1177. 5.42 R' L' U B' U' B' U' L 
1178. 5.28 L U L U L' U B L B' 
1179. 4.95 L' R U' L' U' L R U' 
1180. 4.37 L R L' U B L U' R U' 
1181. 4.63 R B L' B U' R B L' 
1182. 3.00 R' U' B' U' R' L' B' U' 
1183. 6.55 L' U R' L' B' U' R B L 
1184. 6.20 L U L B U L B' U' L 
1185. 6.04 U' L' R U' B' R U' B 
1186. 4.30 U L U L R' U L U L 
1187. 4.30 R B U' R' B' L' R B' U' 
1188. 4.92 L B R U' B R' L U L 
1189. 3.52 L' B' U' L U R B U' 
1190. 4.96 L' B L B R' B L B' L' U' 
1191. 6.16 R' B' R' U' L B U' R' L' 
1192. 4.19 R' B L U B' L U' R' L 
1193. 7.45 B' L B L' U L' R U L' 
1194. 4.12 B R' L B' U L' B' L' U' 
1195. 4.93 L U R U B R' L U' R' 
1196. 3.57 U' B L' U R' L U R' 
1197. 4.52 B R U R' B U B' R' 
1198. 9.37 U B U' B' L' B L U R 
1199. 5.66 U R' L' R' B' R U' B 
1200. 5.54 R' B U' L U B' R' U L 
1201. 4.34 R L U R L' R B L R 
1202. 5.50 L U' L B U' B' L R' L' 
1203. 2.77 R' U' R' U R' U L' R 
1204. 5.79 R B' U B' U L' R L 
1205. 5.39 U' B' L B' R' L U B' 
1206. 4.70 R' B R' L U' L' B R' 
1207. 5.70 B L R B R U' L R' U 
1208. 5.25 L R B' R' L U L B R 
1209. 3.43 B R U' B R B R' L R L 
1210. 5.11 L U L' R L U L U' 
1211. 5.57 B' U L B U' R B U 
1212. 3.62 L R B R' U' R' L' U' 
1213. 4.46 R' U' B L' R' U B R U' 
1214. 4.21 R U' R' L' B' U' B L' 
1215. 4.96 U L' U L' B' L B U' L' 
1216. 7.53 L U' B L U R U B L 
1217. 5.04 L' B R' L B' U' L' U' R' 
1218. 3.85 U B' L U' R' U L U' 
1219. 4.11 R' U' B R L' B R B' U 
1220. 3.94 U L B R U R L B' 
1221. 4.58 U' L U L U' R B U 
1222. 5.56 B' R' B L' B R' L' B' L' 
1223. 4.22 L U R U B U L B U' 
1224. 6.76 R' L' B L' U L R' L' U 
1225. 4.55 U B' U' R L B' R U' R 
1226. 5.04 L' B U L' R' U B' U 
1227. 4.60 R L' U B U B' U R 
1228. 3.24 L' B' U R' L R U B R' 
1229. 9.25 B U B U' L' B' R' U' B' 
1230. 6.41 R' B' R L B U' L' R' U 
1231. 4.36 L R B U R L' R B' L 
1232. 4.39 B' U L U' L U L' B L 
1233. 4.80 U L' R U' R U B R' U 
1234. 6.79 R' U R B' L' B U L' 
1235. 2.55 R U B' U' B' R' U' B' R 
1236. 4.79 L U L' B' U R' B L 
1237. 5.59 U L' B R L R' L R' 
1238. 3.32 L' U R' U L' B' U' B 
1239. 3.72 B U' R L R U' R U 
1240. 4.25 R' L U' R' B R B' R' L' 
1241. 7.31 R B' R' B' R U L' U' 
1242. 4.80 L U' B' R B' U B' U' 
1243. 4.72 U R' B' U' B' U' L' B' L' 
1244. 6.07 L B' R U' B' R' L B' 
1245. 7.47 U' B' R B' U' B' L' B U 
1246. 3.32 R L' U B U R' U' B' L' 
1247. 3.45 B' R' L' R' L B L B' 
1248. 4.97 B' R L' B U R L R' B 
1249. 5.50 B' R B R' L' B R' U 
1250. 3.98 R' L R' B' L U B L 
1251. 3.17 L U L' R B R' B L' U 
1252. 4.51 L' U' B' L U L B R 
1253. 6.23 L' R U B' R L' B' U' 
1254. 2.31 R B' L' U' B R L R 
1255. 4.54 U' R B L' U R U' R' 
1256. 3.93 U' B U' R' U' L' B' U 
1257. 4.84 L U' B' L B L' R' B' 
1258. 7.04 R U B' U' B' L' U R' B' 
1259. 4.68 L' B' L' U' B U R' B R' 
1260. 5.00 U' B R B' L' B U R 
1261. 4.80 B' R L' U B R L U' L' 
1262. 4.13  R' B L B U' B' R' B' 
1263. 4.87 R B' R' B' L R U' B' L' 
1264. 5.63 U L' B U' R U' B' R B 
1265. 4.17 R' U' R U L' R U B' U' 
1266. 5.13 L' B U R' B' L R B' 
1267. 4.60 R' U' L' U R' B' R' B' U' 
1268. 3.30 B' U B' U L' U' B' R' 
1269. 5.86 B' U' L B' L' B U L 
1270. 4.65 B' U R' B' U B U' B L 
1271. 3.47 B' L' R B' L' R' B' R' 
1272. 3.89 R U' R U' R' L U' R L 
1273. 5.74 R L U B' L' R' L' B' 
1274. 6.02 R' B L U' L' B U' L U' 
1275. 5.89 U' L' U' R U R L R' 
1276. 4.18 R U R' U B' U L' U' 
1277. 6.60 R B' U L' B' L R' U' R' 
1278. 4.65 U' R B R U' L R B U 
1279. 2.33 B' L U R' B L' U L' R' 
1280. 4.19 U' L' R B R U' R B' 
1281. 4.84 R' L R' B' L B L' B' L' 
1282. 4.11 L U R B L' U' B' U L 
1283. 4.12 U' L B' L B R' L U B 
1284. 5.75 R L R B L' U L B' L 
1285. 3.81 R U R B' U' B R U' L' 
1286. 4.77 B R' U' L R' B' U' L' R 
1287. 5.54 B' U B' L R' L' B U' 
1288. 5.15 R B U L' U B' L' U R' 
1289. 5.05 U' L' U' R' L' U L R L' 
1290. 4.24 L B' U' L' U' R' U B' U' 
1291. 4.70 U' R' B' U' B L' R' U' 
1292. 4.32 B R' B' R' B R' L' U R 
1293. 4.90 B' L' B U' R U' L B' 
1294. 3.55 U R' U L' B R' U' L 
1295. 6.37 R L' U L R B' R L U 
1296. 5.38 R L R L' B R L R 
1297. 4.56 B' R U B' U' R' U' R 
1298. 4.30 R B R L' R' B' R' U' L 
1299. 5.66 L' R' L U B R B' U' 
1300. 5.89 L' B U R' L' R B' L R' 
1301. 6.43 U' B L' R' B R' U' L R 
1302. 2.97 B U R' B' R B' U' L B 
1303. 5.77 R B R U' B' U' B' L 
1304. 4.60 L U R L B' U' R' L' U' 
1305. 3.53 B' R B U' L' U R' B' L' 
1306. 3.26 U B' U R' L' U B' R 
1307. 4.79 L' U R B L' B' R L 
1308. 4.26 B' U' L' U' R' U' L R' 
1309. 4.14 R B L R' B' R U B R' 
1310. 5.31 L B' L' U' L' B R U 
1311. 6.72 U R L R U B U L 
1312. 3.67 U B' L B' R B' U B' L' 
1313. 5.51 R L' U' B U B' L' B U 
1314. 3.40 B U' L R L U B' U' R' 
1315. 4.19 B' R U B L U' R U 
1316. 3.99 L B' L U R' B L U' R' 
1317. 6.66 R U' R' L U B L' B' L' 
1318. 5.72 B R' B L B U' B' R' U' 
1319. 4.97 L U L' R B' R U' L' U' 
1320. 4.83 L' B' R' L' U B' R' B 
1321. 2.57 B R L R B L' R B' U 
1322. 5.67 U' L' R B' U' B R' L' 
1323. 4.83 B U' L U R' U B R U' 
1324. 3.77 R B' U B U B U' R' 
1325. 4.66 R' U L' B U R L U 
1326. 4.79 L' U' R B' R B R L' R 
1327. 2.98 B R L U' B' L' U' R 
1328. 5.04 U L B' L' B' L' B L 
1329. 6.32 U L' R B U' L' B' R 
1330. 3.49 B R B' U' B L' R' L R 
1331. 4.66 B' R L U B' R B L 
1332. 4.10 L B' U L B' L R' L B' 
1333. 3.89 R U B U B' L' U' B' 
1334. 4.98 L' U B L' U L R B' 
1335. 3.25 R U' L B' L' R L' B L' 
1336. 3.31 U' L R U' B R' L' B' 
1337. 4.36 L' R' U' B' L B U B R' 
1338. 3.96 R' L' R B L' R' U L' R' 
1339. 9.42 R L R' L' B' R L' R' U 
1340. 7.51 B' U L' U' R' B U L' B' 
1341. 3.24 L R U R' U R B R B 
1342. 4.07 B U L' R' L B' L U' L 
1343. 3.39 U B' L B R' L' R U' 
1344. 5.45 L' B U R' L U' R B L 
1345. 5.23 R L B' L' R' B U' R 
1346. 3.95 U B' U R B' R L' U R 
1347. 5.59 B L' R' B' U L R L 
1348. 5.43 B R' U' R B' R L B' 
1349. 5.18 L' U L' R' B U L R L' 
1350. 7.65 L B' R B U' B L U' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2017)

6th in asia for sum of average ranks feelsgood


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 28, 2017)

4:16.66 bld success

I think I'm actually okay at this now


----------



## Iggy (Aug 29, 2017)

I think I beat Shivam in world kinchranks but I'm still behind him by 0.1 in Asian kinchranks. So i'm the best ranked Asian in the world but I don't have the AsR


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 29, 2017)

1:12.18 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F' U B' D2 L2 B2 R' B L2 R2 Uw2

BLD PB by almost exactly one second, I was getting super nervous on execution because of the dumb scramble and accidentally threw my cube under a couch while reacting.

9/6 scramble or 9/5 if the twisted counts as one. Lol what the heck


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 29, 2017)

I got my my jb sub 1 today! It's about time considering that I got a 1.00 avg 5 yesterday!


----------



## Ianwubby (Aug 30, 2017)

Got a 3x3 PB of 9.04 seconds (PLL skip), but I couldn't reconstruct it.

But I also got a 10.19 solve that I did reconstruct, and got a TPS PB!

B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' L D B R' D2 B2 D' B' F U2 //scramble

z2 y' //inspection
R' U F y' F L F D2 //cross
y' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 1
L' U L U R' U' R y' L' U L //F2L 2
y U' L' U L //F2L 3
y U' R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 4
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //PLL

64 STM / 10.19 seconds = 6.28 STPS


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 30, 2017)

Another single pb!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-30
single: 13.45

Time List:
1. 13.45 L D2 B2 F L2 D2 U2 B' F2 R B' L' B2 R' U2 R B


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 30, 2017)

4×4×4, PB ao5/ao12/ao50/ao100. (Fun fact: on the 2:14 solve, I was thinking "what if I had a pop right now, wouldn't that be weird", and then the cube actually exploded on me while I was doing PLL parity.)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-30
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 44.81
worst: 2:14.61

mean of 3
current: 52.69 (σ = 1.63)
best: 48.60 (σ = 3.47)

avg of 5
current: 52.69 (σ = 1.63)
best: 50.80 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 12
current: 53.87 (σ = 2.51)
best: 52.40 (σ = 3.57)

avg of 50
current: 54.62 (σ = 3.95)
best: 54.05 (σ = 3.74)

avg of 100
current: 55.40 (σ = 3.85)
best: 55.40 (σ = 3.85)

Average: 55.40 (σ = 3.85)
Mean: 56.41

Time List:
58.47, 55.36, 57.39, 59.85, 1:02.38, 57.83, 1:15.01, 57.51, 54.45, 57.64, 49.37, 57.02, 53.71, 1:01.15, 57.93, 55.89, 46.66, 1:00.82, 54.87, 52.38, 53.06, 58.65, 57.12, 56.84, 55.68, 57.75, 1:01.66, 56.17, 1:06.51, 55.93, 1:02.46, 49.72, 52.27, 50.36, 54.98, 55.99, 55.45, 56.70, 1:06.55, 51.59, 53.54, 54.06, 53.73, 1:02.23, 54.26, 53.16, 56.62, 49.77, 53.26, 46.63, 59.49, 55.37, 53.15, 48.01, 1:02.03, 50.67, 51.13, 54.84, 50.60, 48.49, 1:00.80, 50.51, 51.65, 52.62, 55.75, 1:05.72, 49.34, 51.64, 44.81, 52.51, 59.62, 52.53, 1:01.51, 55.97, 58.33, 58.70, 54.50, 50.26, 1:17.25, 48.73, 49.81, 53.39, 59.05, 53.76, 54.95+, 1:03.02, 1:01.07, 58.42, 2:14.61[explode], 56.46, 53.38, 52.04, 59.14, 51.91, 52.23, 55.49, 48.53, 54.49+, 52.21, 51.34



And my second sub-10 solve on 3×3×3 at 9.787. (PB is 9.370, but I couldn't reconstruct that one. Probably did something weird in that solve or had a misscramble.)

D' R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R' B2 R B D L U L2 R B'

z x2
U' R B2' R2' F2' // cross
D R' D' // first slot
U' R' U (R2 x') U' R2' U R U' R' U // second slot
R U R' U' R2 U R' U' // third slot
l' U' R2 U R2' U' R U // last slot
z' U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U' // ELL


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 30, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> made a PB sheet
> hooray
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Vx7OPLgDXtJ6AjSi08jbhF_NQtFSs7DBl0jRBlLi4UE/edit#gid=0


Your mbld pb is really 2 points... also why a ss 4x4?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 30, 2017)

OH 
number of times: 134/134
best time: 10.16
worst time: 22.31

current mo3: 16.41 (σ = 0.66)
best mo3: 13.39 (σ = 3.06)

current avg5: 16.41 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 14.08 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 16.12 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 15.23 (σ = 1.35)

current avg50: 16.27 (σ = 1.66)
best avg50: 15.98 (σ = 1.57)

current avg100: 16.23 (σ = 1.57)
best avg100: 16.23 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 16.27 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 16.31


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2017)

decent, all fullstep

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-30
avg of 5: 6.98

Time List:
1. 7.07 F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 F2 R' B2 R U L B' F2 L2 D' F 
2. 7.14 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R' B' L' F2 D R2 D2 F U2 F2 
3. (7.83) U R2 B2 F U2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R B' F D' B D' R U 
4. (5.90)  B2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 R' D' F R' D2 R2 D' U2 R' B' U' 
5. 6.72 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D L2 F' D2 R' B' L R D2 L F U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 1, 2017)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 13.77
worst time: 16.07

current mo3: 14.79 (σ = 1.13)
best mo3: 14.67 (σ = 0.81)

current avg5: 15.09 (σ = 0.62)
*best avg5: 15.09 (σ = 0.62)*

current avg12: 15.05 (σ = 0.59)
*best avg12: 15.05 (σ = 0.59)*

session avg: 15.13 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 15.09

ayy


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 1, 2017)

7.89 OH single wtf

1. 7.89 B R' F' U L D' F2 D B' U' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 L B2

y x L' U2
z' U L' U2 L U L' U' L
y L' U L z' U L' U'
z U L' U L U y' z' U L' U'
z U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U2

EDIT: cool
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.89
worst time: 19.84

current mo3: 14.66 (σ = 0.67)
best mo3: 11.80 (σ = 3.56)

current avg5: 15.44 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 13.73 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 15.07 (σ = 1.09)
best avg12: 14.68 (σ = 2.01)

current avg50: 16.02 (σ = 1.79)
best avg50: 15.52 (σ = 1.28)

current avg100: 15.78 (σ = 1.58)
best avg100: 15.78 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 15.78 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 15.72


----------



## asacuber (Sep 1, 2017)

PB ao12 w/ pb ao5 somewhere

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-1
avg of 12: 1.64

Time List:
1. 1.66 F2 U' F' R F' U2 R U' R' U' 
2. (1.96) R F' U' R F' U2 R F U2 F' U' 
3. 1.70 F2 R' U' F' R U F' U2 R' U' 
4. 1.42 F R2 U2 R F' U R F' R U' 
5. 1.56 R F' U' R2 U F' R2 U' R2 U' 
6. 1.90 R' U2 F2 R' F R F' R2 U 
7. 1.88 R2 U' F2 U R' F' R F' U2 
8. 1.35 R' F R F' U' R2 U R' U' 
9. 1.95 F' U' F2 U' R' F' R2 U' R2 
10. (1.22) F2 U2 F' R F' R2 U' R' U 
11. 1.56 R U2 F2 U' R U F2 R' U 
12. 1.44 U' F2 U F' U F' U2 F' U2

pure sub 2 woot


----------



## applezfall (Sep 1, 2017)

roux pb yay
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-1
single: 11.53

Time List:
1. 11.53 D2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' B L' D' F2 R2 D' R B' R2 U2
my cfop pb is 8.23 but I am working on roux


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 1, 2017)

Broke all of my square-1 PBs today

12.484 single (EP skip)
16.365 mo3
18.362 ao5 
22.247 ao50
24.653 ao100

The only thing I'm not satisfied with is the session's standard deviation (4.49). Looks as though I'm still pretty inconsistent.


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 2, 2017)

1.31 2x2x3 solve!

5 mover lmao, made a layer and both layer AUF.

Can someone confirm it was UWR?

This was the scramble i got but i might have misscrambled: U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D F2

Edit: Not UWR, its 0.68 rn


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 2, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> 1.31 2x2x3 solve!
> 
> 5 mover lmao, made a layer and both layer AUF.
> 
> ...


Where is the uwr listed?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2017)

2:34 4-man guildford lol

Probably not even uwr or is it


----------



## RhysC (Sep 2, 2017)

ok then

11. 6.50 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L R' D2 F U' R2 D' R D B U' L2 



Spoiler



x2 y' U' R' D2
R U R' 
L U' L' U L' U' L
y2 (sigh) R U2 R' 
L' U L U' L' U L
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
6.92 tps, despite luckiness was a terrible solve lol


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 2, 2017)

More square-1 PBs:

15.556 mo3
16.608 ao5
19.880 ao12
22.068 ao50
23.316 ao100

Started off pretty strong, but the session fell apart towards the end unfortunately.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 3, 2017)

37.44 4x4 ao50


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 3, 2017)

59.509 ao50, Yau with full colour neutrality. (Still pretty far from my usual times with white/yellow, but I think I'm getting better at CN.)


----------



## Cale S (Sep 4, 2017)

all WCA events relay in 35:00.49

3rd success


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 4, 2017)

Cale S said:


> all WCA events relay in 35:00.49
> 
> 3rd success


 
Is there a UWR? What is it?


----------



## asacuber (Sep 5, 2017)

bj



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-5
solves/total: 252/256

single
best: 0.86
worst: 6.99

mean of 3
current: 2.80 (σ = 0.42)
best: 1.41 (σ = 0.17)

avg of 5
current: 2.72 (σ = 0.28)
best: 1.45 (σ = 0.11)

avg of 12
current: 2.79 (σ = 0.57)
best: 1.64 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 50
current: 2.42 (σ = 0.53)
best: 1.99 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 100
current: 2.31 (σ = 0.65)
best: 2.13 (σ = 0.48)

Average: 2.22 (σ = 0.59)
Mean: 2.26

Time List:
1. 1.83 R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 U' F' R' 
2. 2.47 R2 U2 F' U R F' R F R 
3. 2.35 U' F R' U' R U' F U F' 
4. 1.49 R' U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 F2 U' 
5. 1.84 R2 F U' R U R2 U' R' U' 
6. DNF(3.47) U R2 F U' F' U' R' U2 R' 
7. 2.97 F U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 
8. 1.72 R F U' F' R F' R U' R U' 
9. 2.43 R F R2 U2 F' U F' U F' 
10. 2.19 U' F2 U F U2 F R2 U2 F2 U' 
11. 1.99 R F' R F U2 F R2 U2 F U' 
12. 1.61 U F' R' F2 U F' R' F R2 U' 
13. 2.09 F U2 F' R F R F2 R' U' 
14. 1.84 F2 R2 U' F R U' F U2 F2 R 
15. 2.83 R F' R U2 F R' U R2 U' 
16. 3.53 U' F U' R U F' R' F2 U' 
17. 2.40 F2 U F U F2 R U2 R2 U2 
18. 2.24 F2 R F' U R2 U' R2 U' R U 
19. 1.90 U R' U' R U' R F2 R F2 U2 
20. 1.49 F R' U R2 U' R' F R2 U' 
21. 1.92 R' F2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 
22. 2.15 F U2 F' U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' 
23. 1.40 R2 F' U' F U2 F R' U2 R' U' 
24. 1.93 U F R' F U2 R' U R F' U2 
25. 2.17 F2 U' F U F2 U R2 U' F2 
26. 2.37 R' U R F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 
27. 1.08 U' R F' R' F U2 F R U' 
28. 4.71 R' U2 R' F R2 F' R2 U R2 U' 
29. 2.65 U2 R F U' F2 U2 R U' F' 
30. 2.16 F' R F2 U' R' U2 R' U F2 U 
31. 1.99 R' F R2 F2 U' F' U' F2 U2 
32. 1.59 F2 U' F' R' U R U2 R' U' 
33. 4.11 U' F2 R F2 U' R U' F' U 
34. 1.68 U2 F' R U2 R' U2 F R2 U' 
35. 3.08 F' U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
36. 1.95 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 
37. 1.96 R' F2 R F2 R U2 F U F2 U2 
38. 2.35 U R2 U F2 U' R2 F U F2 U2 
39. 1.63 U2 F U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 
40. 1.63 R' F' U R' U' F U R' U2 
41. 2.26 U' F U R' F2 R U2 F' U' 
42. 2.03 U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U R U 
43. 1.62 F' U2 F R2 U R U2 F' U' 
44. 2.71 F U F2 R' U' F2 U F' R U2 
45. 1.41 F' R' F2 U2 F' U2 R F U 
46. 2.08 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U' 
47. 2.65 F2 R F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R 
48. 2.08 F' U2 F2 R F' R U R U' 
49. 1.66 U F2 U R' F' R' F R' U' 
50. 2.81 U' R U' R U R U' R' U' 
51. 1.72 F R2 F' R U F U2 R2 F2 
52. 3.02 U' R U2 R' U2 F' U' R' U' 
53. 4.16 F U' R U' F2 R2 U R F U' 
54. 2.14 U' R F2 U' F' U2 R U2 R 
55. 0.86 R F U F R' F' U R' U' 
56. 2.71 F2 R' F U2 F2 R F' U' F U2 
57. 1.52 U' F2 R' F' U' F R' U R' 
58. 1.61 F U R U' F R F' U R 
59. 1.99 R2 U F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R 
60. 2.26 R U R F2 R F R2 U2 F' U' 
61. 2.26 U2 R' F R2 U R2 U' R U2 
62. 2.38 R2 F R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 
63. 2.22 F' U R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U' 
64. 2.47 U R2 U2 R' F2 U R2 U R' 
65. 1.76 F R F2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' 
66. 2.12 F' R U2 R' F2 U' R F' U' 
67. 2.33 R U' R F R F' U' F2 R 
68. 2.63 U F2 R' F U' F2 U' R U' 
69. 1.66 F2 U' F' R F' U2 R U' R' U' 
70. 1.96 R F' U' R F' U2 R F U2 F' U' 
71. 1.70 F2 R' U' F' R U F' U2 R' U' 
72. 1.42 F R2 U2 R F' U R F' R U' 
73. 1.56 R F' U' R2 U F' R2 U' R2 U' 
74. 1.90 R' U2 F2 R' F R F' R2 U 
75. 1.88 R2 U' F2 U R' F' R F' U2 
76. 1.35 R' F R F' U' R2 U R' U' 
77. 1.95 F' U' F2 U' R' F' R2 U' R2 
78. 1.22 F2 U2 F' R F' R2 U' R' U 
79. 1.56 R U2 F2 U' R U F2 R' U 
80. 1.44 U' F2 U F' U F' U2 F' U2 
81. 1.90 R2 F2 R U' F U' R2 U' R 
82. 2.22 R2 F R' F R' U2 R F U' 
83. 2.68 U2 R2 U F2 U' F R U2 F' 
84. 2.12 R F2 R U' F2 R F2 R' U2 
85. 1.65 U' F U F2 R2 U F R2 F 
86. 3.22 R2 U' R2 U F U F2 R2 U 
87. 2.40 U2 F U2 F2 R F' R F2 R U' 
88. 1.96 F2 R' U' F R' U2 F' R' U' 
89. 2.89 R2 U R2 U' F' R2 F R' U' 
90. DNF(2.25) R U' R' F' U F R2 U2 F' 
91. 2.29 F' R2 F U' F U' F' R U' 
92. 3.40 R2 F U R F2 U' F R2 U2 
93. 3.25 U F' U2 R U' R U2 F2 R U 
94. 2.26 U F U F2 U R U2 R' U' 
95. 2.19 R2 F2 R' F U' R' F2 U2 R' 
96. 2.06 U R F2 R' U F2 U R U 
97. 1.30 R U' R2 U F' R2 F2 R' U 
98. 1.60 F U' F2 R' U' R' U2 F R' U 
99. 2.27 F' U' F U F' R F' U' R' U' 
100. 2.09 R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' R F R' U 
101. 2.29 F R' U2 F R U2 R2 U' R' U' 
102. 3.57 F R' F2 U2 R U R2 F2 U' 
103. 1.83 F R2 F R F' U' F2 R2 U' 
104. 1.93 F U2 R F R2 U' R U2 R U' 
105. 5.75 F R U' R F2 U' R' U2 F U2 
106. 1.89 R F2 U2 F R2 F U2 R' U' 
107. 1.96 U R' F' R2 U F' U' F2 U R' 
108. 3.12 U' F2 R' F2 R U2 R F' R2 
109. 2.37 F2 R2 F' U F2 U R' U' R2 U' 
110. 1.77 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 
111. 1.55 F2 U2 R F' U2 R F2 U' F' U 
112. 1.52 F R2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 U R' 
113. 2.39 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R F' U R2 U2 
114. 4.69 U' F U R U2 F2 U' R U' 
115. 3.60 U F' R' F R2 F U F' U2 
116. 1.61 U R U' F' U R2 U' F' U2 
117. 1.46 U' R2 F R2 U' F R2 F' U 
118. 2.21 U R' U2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R' 
119. 3.13 F R2 F R' F R2 F2 R' U 
120. 1.78 R U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U F' 
121. 3.16 R' F' R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' 
122. 2.81 F2 R U2 R' F2 R' F' R U' 
123. 2.29 F U' R' F R U' R U' F U' 
124. 2.07 U' R' F2 R' U2 R' F' U' R' 
125. 1.43 R' U' F U F2 R2 U2 R' F 
126. 2.42 F' U' F' U R2 F' R F2 R' U' 
127. 1.94 R' F U' F U2 F' U F2 R U' 
128. 0.98 F' U F2 U R2 F' R' F R' 
129. 2.27 F U F2 R' U' R2 F R U2 
130. 1.84 R U' F2 R U' F' R F2 R2 
131. 1.75 R2 F R' F2 U F' R U F' U' 
132. 1.50 U2 R F' R U' F' R2 F2 R' 
133. 2.37 F U' R F' R F' R' U F U' 
134. 1.21 R' F' R2 U2 R' U' F' R' U' 
135. 2.67 F U R' F' R' F2 R F' R' 
136. 1.83 F' U2 F2 R' U' R U2 F2 R2 
137. 2.16 R' F U2 F2 R U' F' R2 U' 
138. 2.09 U2 F U' F2 U F2 U' F R U2 
139. 2.06 F U2 R' U R' F' R2 U2 F U' 
140. 2.06 U2 R2 F R' F R F' R F2 
141. 2.44 F U' R' U F2 R' U R U' 
142. 1.60 F' R F' U' F2 U F' U F2 U' 
143. 4.47 U2 R U R F R' F2 U R 
144. 1.96 F' U2 F' R F2 R U2 F U 
145. 1.00 F R' U2 R U R U2 R' U' 
146. 4.25 F R' F2 U R' U F R' U2 
147. 2.60 U R U R2 F' U R F R' 
148. 3.59 F' R2 U2 F R F R2 F R' 
149. 2.51 U2 R' F2 R' F R2 U2 F R' U' 
150. 1.47 F2 U2 F' R' F2 R F R' U2 
151. 1.72 R2 F2 R U' R F' R' F' U 
152. 2.40 R2 U' F U2 F R U R U 
153. 2.04 R2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U R' U 
154. 2.62 F U' F U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 
155. 1.99 U F2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F' U' 
156. 1.66 R U' F U' F R' U2 F2 R' U2 
157. 1.63 F2 R F U' R U' R' U R 
158. 1.32 U F' R' F R2 F U2 F2 U' 
159. 1.44 U' R U' R U' F' R2 U' F2 
160. 1.95 R F U' R' U F' U' F2 U' 
161. 3.47 R2 F R' F2 U' R' U' R2 F U2 
162. 2.07 R2 U' R F' U2 R F2 R2 U2 
163. 1.96 F U R' U R2 F2 U R F2 
164. 2.01 U F' R F2 R U2 R F U 
165. 1.64 F U' F U F2 U F' U' R 
166. 4.34 F2 R F R2 U R' F2 U' R' U' 
167. 2.17 F' U F U R U2 R F U2 
168. 1.81 U2 F U2 R F R' U2 F U2 
169. 1.75 F' U' F R' U' F U' R2 U 
170. 2.16 F R' U' F' R F2 U2 F' R 
171. 1.57 R' U2 F2 R' U2 F R F' U' 
172. 2.12 R U F' U' F' U R2 U' R 
173. 3.03 F' R F R2 F U' R F R2 
174. 1.40 R' U' R F' U R2 U F U2 
175. 2.48 F' U F R' F' R' U2 F2 U' 
176. 1.86 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
177. 4.44 F2 U2 R' F' U F2 U' R' U' 
178. 1.44 R' U2 F2 U' F U2 F U2 R' 
179. 1.86 U2 F' U2 R U2 R F' U2 R 
180. 1.83 R' U F' R U F2 U2 R F' 
181. 1.23 U2 F U F' U F2 U' R U' R' 
182. 2.22 R2 U' F2 U R U2 F2 R U 
183. DNF(2.60) F' U F' R F' R2 U2 F' R' U' 
184. 2.28 F' R' U R' U F2 R2 U2 F' 
185. 2.14 F' R2 U2 F R' F' U2 R U2 
186. 1.63 U2 F2 R2 F' R F R2 U R' 
187. 3.37 R2 U F2 U F' U2 R U' R' 
188. 1.75 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R 
189. 1.93 R2 F' U F' U F' R F' R' 
190. DNF(2.36) R2 F R' U F' R2 U R' U 
191. 1.26 R2 F2 R F' U' F U' F U' 
192. 1.32 F R' U2 F U' R F' U' R' U' 
193. 4.27 U R' F R' F2 U2 R' U R 
194. 1.92 R U2 R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U' 
195. 1.74 F R F' U2 R' F R' F2 U' 
196. 1.49 F' U' F2 U' R' U2 R' U' R 
197. 3.04 R2 U F' R F' R2 U F R2 U' 
198. 1.47 F' R F U F U' R2 F U' 
199. 2.10 F2 R F U' R F' U F R2 U' 
200. 1.99 F' U F' U F2 U2 R2 U' F' 
201. 1.85 F2 U R' U' F R2 U F' R2 
202. 2.53 R F R2 U' R F2 R' F2 R2 
203. 6.99 U F' U R U R' F' R' U' 
204. 1.87 U2 R F2 U' R F R F' R' 
205. 2.50 R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' F R' U2 
206. 2.51 U R F2 U' F2 R2 U F R2 
207. 2.35 F U' R' U2 F R F2 U2 F' 
208. 1.88 U2 F' U R' U F' U2 F R' 
209. 2.48 U F' R2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' 
210. 2.05 R' U2 F' R2 F' R F2 R U2 
211. 1.81 R' U2 F U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U' 
212. 1.68 U F2 U F' R2 F U2 F R' 
213. 2.12 R' U F U' R F' R2 F' R U' 
214. 3.06 U' R2 F U2 F R U2 F2 R' 
215. 1.49 F2 U' R' U F2 R2 F' R' U 
216. 1.55 F' U F R U2 R U R' U' 
217. 1.67 U2 F2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' U' R' 
218. 2.31 F U2 R' U' F' U R2 F' R U' 
219. 4.12 R F2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' 
220. 2.34 R F2 U R' U F' R U R' 
221. 1.98 U F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
222. 1.75 U F' R F U' R2 U F' R' U' 
223. 3.21 R2 F R2 F R2 F' R F2 U' 
224. 2.10 R2 F2 U R U' F U' R' U 
225. 1.81 F' R2 U F R U2 R' F U2 
226. 2.21 U' R' F R' F R' F2 R' F 
227. 2.34 F R2 F U' F' U' R2 U2 R' 
228. 3.08 F U2 F R F R2 U2 R' U' 
229. 1.94 R2 U F' R U2 F' R' U' R2 U' 
230. 2.48 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U R' 
231. 3.42 R2 U R' F U F U2 R U' 
232. 2.36 U2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 R U' R' 
233. 3.90 F' U R U' R' U2 R' U R U' 
234. 3.38 F2 U2 F U R' U2 F U' R2 
235. 1.88 F R2 U2 R' F2 U F R' U' 
236. 2.40 R2 U2 R F' R F' U F2 R U' 
237. 2.70 F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 
238. 1.81 U R F2 U' R F R' F U 
239. 2.23 F U' F2 U' R U2 R' F U' 
240. 2.13 R U2 F2 R2 F' R U2 F U2 
241. 2.22 F' U' F2 U' F U' F U' R 
242. 1.85 F' U F' U' R2 U' F U' R 
243. 2.31 F2 R' U2 F U2 F R' U R' 
244. 3.04 U' R' U R2 F' U R2 F U' 
245. 2.47 R2 U2 F' U2 F U' F U F' 
246. 2.15 U R' U' R' F R2 U' F' U' 
247. 2.28 F U2 F' R F' U2 R F' U2 
248. 3.65+ F R2 F' U R F' R F2 U 
249. 3.61 F U F2 U' R2 U R' U F 
250. 3.75 R' U' R2 F2 U F2 R' F' U2 
251. 2.09 U' F R' U F' R U R2 U2 
252. 2.24 R2 U F2 R2 F R' U R' U2 
253. 3.05 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' F R' U 
254. 2.53 R' F U2 F U2 F R' F U 
255. 2.59 U2 R' F' U' F2 U' F R U 
256. 3.29 U2 R2 F U' F2 R U R2 U2


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Sep 6, 2017)

3x3 sub-6 woohoo

5.97 D' R2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U L' B' L B2 L' F D2

XCross: F 2U R' D'
2nd Pair: U y' L U L'
3rd Pair: L' U L U R U R'
4th Pair: U L' U L
OLL: U' (r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r)
PLL: J-Perm (I expect you to know that)

43 moves
7.2 TPS


----------



## Cale S (Sep 6, 2017)

7.25 with AUFless LL skip
D R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 B R F' L2 U2 F2 D2 L' B'

y' x2 R D R2 D U' r U' r' R' 
y R U2 R' U' L' U L 
y2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R 
U' L' U L U' L F L' U' L' U L F

you can do 12 move F2L for FMC


----------



## James Hake (Sep 6, 2017)

8.29 pb single

R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 U2 F R U F' D' B' F' R F2 L'

x2
Xxcross // D L D R y D’ R’ U L’ U L D’
F2L3 // U2 L U’ L’
F2L4 // U’ R U R’ U2 R U’ R’
OLL // U’ U’ U’ F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’
PLL // U’ U’ R’ U’ y F R2 u R’ U R U’ R u’ R2’ U

51 htm / 8.29 = 6.15 tps


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 6, 2017)

PB single/ao5/ao12 (42.076/48.943/51.838). Single was super lucky: half-centres just happened to be solved and then I had an OLL skip into Ja perm.

Also, PB ao50/ao100 on 3×3×3 (15.551/15.723), both over 0.2 s better than my previous PB. (It's getting really hard to improve further, since mistakes actually matter now. My first sub-16 ao100 was two weeks ago, and I got my second sub-16 ao100 only today.)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 6, 2017)

Uw' L B' F Uw' U D L B2 R2 D' B R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R' F U' R U' B2 Fw2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 R Uw2 B' Fw2 D' Uw U R' U' F2 U2

Absolutely what the heck 4x4 scramble, that's gotta be the luckiest thing ever.
34.8 only on it


----------



## EmperorZant (Sep 6, 2017)

RyanMCLNY said:


> 3x3 sub-6 woohoo
> 
> 5.97 D' R2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U L' B' L B2 L' F D2
> 
> ...


This is somebody's official average
That still scares me


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 7, 2017)

58.48 and 59.80 gj sub1 megaminx singles

and gj 1:04.20 ao5
1:03.01, 1:06.16, (59.80), (1:16.19), 1:03.42

It just feels good to get good times again after not seriously practicing megaminx for a while.

plz plz podium at wiscube in 10 days

EDIT: (1:07.28), (57.71), 1:05.73, 59.23, 1:01.79 = 1:02.25 PB Ao5
Yo counting sub1
Felt sooo good

E2: 1:09.99 ao100
feels good to be sub1:10 again


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Gonna meet faz in october, in malaysia of all places, neat

Rip podiums tho


----------



## EmperorZant (Sep 8, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Gonna meet faz in october, in malaysia of all places, neat
> 
> Rip podiums tho


Rip podiums, indeed.
I wanted to communicate something in code,
create some kind of joke; but that would make
everything I say seem suspicious.

Put simply, I'm a little jealous.
Unless I can find another competition soon,
downright everyone is going to meet Feliks before I
do. And world records are always around the corner, so
I need to find an excuse to go like four hours away from
normal life, school, my job, most of my friends, my family, and
Greenfield for some silly competition...

Relentless, I am, though. 
even if I have to wait another year or two,
competitions pop up everywhere at some point.
I can pretty much guarantee that I'll meet Feliks one day, but
practicality is not on my side... there's few competitions in Indiana! D:
Extorting information from Feliks is definitely something you could consider, though...

*nudge nudge*


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 8, 2017)

13.38 PB single


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 8, 2017)

1. 6.46 F D' B2 D2 B' R2 U B D R F2 B2 R' U2 R D2 F2 R

Missed the free pair in the beginning cuz i looked ahead to green orange pair, PLL skip and ranked 3rd best single behind 6.45 and 6.25


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Somehow did 17 feet solves

54.98 fullstep single, pb by 4s lol

1:06.81 ao5

1:10.xx ao12


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Sep 8, 2017)

During the past 30 minutes I broke nearly all of my 3x3 PBs.
single: 10.53
ao5: 16.50
ao12: 17.40
ao50: 19.52 (first sub-20 ao50)


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Sep 8, 2017)

First ever sub-10 clock single

9.61 UR3+ DR3+ DL5- UL0+ U3- R0+ D6+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R2- D2- L0+ ALL4+ DL

Pretty lol scramble


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 9, 2017)

WOAJ
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-8
avg of 5: 7.261

Time List:
1. (5.508) F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 U' L B F D' R B L
2. (9.867) F2 R F U2 L' U B U' D2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R F2 R U'
3. 6.613 R L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 R' B U2 L F' U2 R2 D' F
4. 7.152 L' D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B D2 B U2 F L D R B U2 R2 D' F L'
5. 8.019 B2 D2 L' B2 R U2 L F2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 F D' R2 D2 R U B' D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 9, 2017)

49.72 feet single, fullstep lol

57.06 ao5 (with a counting 1:06 lol)

1:03.82 ao12

Woaj


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 9, 2017)

27.33 feet pb single
Time: 27.12
Scramble: R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U L' B2 D' U2 R U B' L' B2 D

y // inspection
R' F U' L2 F' // xcross
x' F U2 F' y' L U' L' // 2nd pair
F' U2 F U' F' U F // 3rd pair
U F U' F' U L' U' L // 4th pair
y' F R U R' U' F' // EOLL
y' x R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R2 // COLL

32.82 pb mo3

39.96 ao100 sub-40 and sub-nr!!!!


----------



## Malkom (Sep 9, 2017)

F2 B L2 B D2 F' L2 F' U' L B2 R' D2 L D2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 11.98
I usually only do white and yellow but orange was so easy I did it, pretty neat solve. I should probably switch to full CN.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2017)

holyyyyy

1. 5.96  D L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R D B2 D2 F' R' B' U2 B' R2

x2 //inspection
R' F2 B' R' F2 L //Cross+1
U' y' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R //F2L-2
R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L-3
U' y R' U R U' R' U R //F2L-4
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' //OLL
U2 //PLL

6.9 stps


----------



## Matthew Salas (Sep 10, 2017)

I got my first sub-10 Single!!! I am so happy!


Scramble: B2 U2 L U2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 F' D' B2 R B2 D2 L B' L R2

Method: ZZ

Cube: Magnetic MoYu WeiLong GTS version 2


Inspection // z’ y’




EO Line // L R2 F R’ D’

First block // R2

Second block // U L U L’ U L’

Back right pair // U R’ U’ R

Front left pair // U L’ U2 L U’ L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L

OLL - L case // U’ F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R

PLL - T permutation // R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



51 moves in 9.68 seconds ≈ 5.27 Turns per second


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> holyyyyy
> 
> 1. 5.96 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R D B2 D2 F' R' B' U2 B' R2
> 
> ...


Where did you learn that pll alg?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Where did you learn that pll alg?


algdb.net


----------



## EmperorZant (Sep 10, 2017)

Sub-20 OH Ao100 while sitting at an Arby's
So if I don't get an official Sub-20 Ao5 at my next comp with OH, I'll be a little mad


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 10, 2017)

14.32 ao12, pretty decent. (Global sub-16 soon?)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-10
avg of 12: 14.318

Time List:
1. 14.355 L' F2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 R D2 B2 R D' B2 R F' D2
2. 17.891 F' U' B' D' L' B R F L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F'
3. 14.199 B L D2 F R F B D B' U' F R2 D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2
4. 13.766 U' B R2 B' L2 B' R F' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U'
5. 15.656 B2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R B D' B' R U2 F2 U2 L'
6. 12.025 L2 B D' L' F2 B D F' B' R' U2 F2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 U'
7. (18.868) R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R U' R F2 R B' F' D' R
8. 12.786 B2 U D2 R' D2 R2 B' D' F U2 R2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U'
9. (11.407) F U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R' F U' L' D F2 D B2 L2
10. 12.382 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D R' B L B2 L' B' D2 U' R U'
11. 14.220 D B2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 L' D2 R2 B' L R' B' F2 D U' R' F
12. 15.898 D' R B2 L B U D' L' B2 R' B2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 U


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 10, 2017)

Finished my first 2x2x3 ao1000
Bests:
ao1000: 8.43
ao100: 7.18
ao50: 6.94
ao12: 6.21
ao5: 5.42
mo3: 4.40
single: 0.62


----------



## James Hake (Sep 10, 2017)

pb sniggle

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-10
single: 8.06

Time List:
1. 8.06 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U L2 B L' B L' D' F2 R' D U L'

x2
xcross // L R D' R
F2L2 // U R U R' U2' R U R'
F2L3 // y U2' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L
F2L4 // R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL // U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R
PLL // R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L' U

48 htm / 8.06 = 5.95 tps
previous pb:
51 htm / 8.29 = 6.15 tps


----------



## asacuber (Sep 11, 2017)

6:31.24

first mini guildford ever


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 11, 2017)

Tied my PB, but I can't reconstruct. Ended in a J-perm. I can't even remember the OLL :/

5.09 B' D L' F B2 R2 L' D' L' D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 12, 2017)

pyraminx

3.05 avg5
3.50 avg12
3.80 avg50
3.88 avg100

all PBs


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 13, 2017)

9.81 SQ1 avg5:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-12
avg of 5: 9.819

Time List:
1. (13.199) (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)/ 
2. 9.775 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/ 
3. 9.767 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5) 
4. 9.914 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0) 
5. (9.007) (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)


3.50 Skewb PB avg5 with 1.67 single:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-12
avg of 5: 3.507

Time List:
1. 4.258 B L R' U' B U R L U' 
2. 3.979 U' R U' R' L R' L R L' 
3. (4.539) R B' R U L U B R' B' 
4. 2.283 B' L' U R U R L' B' 
5. (1.673) L' U' R L' U' L R' B'


----------



## asacuber (Sep 13, 2017)

picked up my 4x4 n got pb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-13
avg of 5: 47.48

Time List:
1. (45.98) U2 B2 Fw D' R2 L Fw' F' D Uw Fw B D Fw2 L B' R' Uw U F Uw U Fw U B F' Uw2 B D' B2 Uw B2 Fw L2 U B U2 Fw U B2 
2. (51.18) L' D2 Fw2 R' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F' Uw2 D' Rw Uw2 L2 R F2 Rw L2 R2 B Rw' U2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D L' U' B' Uw' R2 B2 Rw' Fw2 F' R2 Rw D 
3. 47.75 D Rw' B2 Rw L R2 U D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 Uw F Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw L2 Fw' U2 Fw B2 L U2 L R' Rw D' R2 L D' Rw R2 U' Uw2 Rw2 
4. 47.47 F' B U2 Fw2 D' F2 R2 L2 Uw2 B2 L2 F2 B Uw R' U' D2 B R2 Rw2 D U Uw2 Rw Uw D2 Fw' F D F' Uw Fw2 R F' B' Uw2 R' U2 B U 
5. 47.22 R F Rw' F' B D' Fw' L R Fw' L2 D R Rw' L U' R2 U2 Fw L Uw' R U' L' Fw2 B D B' Uw U2 L' Fw' Uw' B' F L2 F2 R U2 F'


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 13, 2017)

7x7 with Feet single

36:56.98

Might go for sub-30, probably will never do again.

yay now I have all official nxn puzzles completed with Feet!
One Foot, Feet BLD, Feet FMC, Pyraminx, Skewb and Clock remain.

I don't think I will ever do 4x4/5x5 with Feet Blind.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 13, 2017)

pyra stuff
*mo3* 2.60
*ao5* 2.69
*ao12* 3.23
*ao50 *3.84
*ao100* 3.94
I am sub 4 now yay


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 13, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> One Foot, Feet BLD, Feet FMC, Pyraminx, Skewb and Clock remain.



At first I read this as you having done all of these

What cube did you use?


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 14, 2017)

7.19 ao5, counting 6.05
Also 9.17 ao50
9.2x ao100
I think I've averaged mid low 9 for a while but i haven't really practiced 3x3 for a while so Im trying to improve


----------



## Sue Doenim (Sep 14, 2017)

Got my "New Posts" down to 0!


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 14, 2017)

First sub 1 avg5 on 4x4!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-14
avg of 5: 58.735

Time List:
1. 57.845 Fw' F' D Rw L2 U' B' Fw2 Rw D2 L2 R' F' Uw' F' R' Rw2 Uw R Fw' D R' B L' F Fw B R2 Fw' B F Rw Fw' U Fw2 U D Uw2 F Uw2 
2. 57.928 U2 Uw Fw B2 D' Rw L2 Uw' D2 B L2 R' B2 R Fw' Rw' Fw F2 L Fw2 F B2 Uw D B' R L Uw2 L' F Uw2 R Rw F Rw2 U F' D B F' 
3. 1:00.432 Uw D L D' U B' Rw2 U' Uw2 Fw Uw' R2 Uw' U2 R' D' U' L Fw' D2 B2 F' Fw2 D' Rw U' B' F' Fw R F' L2 R U' F2 U Rw' L2 U' L2 
4. (55.703) L U2 L Uw' U' R2 L' D2 Fw B R' Fw2 R U D' Uw' R F' Uw' D U' R' F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw L' D2 L2 Uw' U2 Rw2 D Fw' L U2 F2 
5. (1:02.448) L B Uw' D Rw L2 Uw F' U2 D Fw2 U' Uw F' L' Uw' Rw U2 Uw R2 F' Uw F2 U L' F' L2 R' Fw' L' F Uw L2 U2 F U2 B F' Rw2 U2


----------



## asacuber (Sep 14, 2017)

0.63 stacking 3 2x2s uwr
e: 0.61


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 14, 2017)

R U' R' (U D) R' (U' D) R' U R D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 14, 2017)

1973486 said:


> At first I read this as you having done all of these
> 
> What cube did you use?


MF7s
it's my only 7x7

and I don't have a clock so I'll have to borrow one at a competition and solve it with Feet 
should probably learn how to solve one first


----------



## EmperorZant (Sep 14, 2017)

One solve away from PB Ao5! Ah, well

Average of 5: 10.84
1. 10.43 D2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B D' F' L F' U F2 U2 B' F' 
2. 9.71 R L F' R' D' R' L' U B L' U2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 D2 
3. (9.02) B' R2 U2 D2 F R2 F R' B U2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 
4. (12.86) U2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 B R D' F2 L' R D L2 R2 F 
5. 12.37 U2 F2 L B2 L F2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 U' R U2 B R U B2 R2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2017)

41.573 feet sniggle

OLL skip, R perm


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 15, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> Got my "New Posts" down to 0!


You are a legend


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 15, 2017)

i'm not sure whether to be surprised or concerned
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-14
avg of 5: 11.558

Time List:
1. (8.497) B2 R2 D F2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L B' L2 R2 D2 F D B U' L 
2. 11.558 U' F' B R' F2 L D' L U F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' 
3. 11.557 U F2 D U R2 D F2 D B2 F2 R2 L D L2 F D' F L' R2 
4. (12.719) L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U L' B R U F D2 F B2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 
5. 11.558 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D F' R' B' L B' D' F L' D2 U'


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 15, 2017)

13.02 3x3 single


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 15, 2017)

54.561 ao100 and 41.830 single for 444. It feels like my times are getting more consistent too, but who knows how much of that is placebo?


----------



## Draranor (Sep 15, 2017)

5.47 2nd best 3x3 single

Scramble: 
U L2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 D' L' U R2 U' F' D L2


Spoiler: Solution



x2 y' //inspection
R' F R' F' //x-cross
U' R' U R U2 y R' U' R //f2l 2
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'//f2l 3
L U' L' //f2l 4
U2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' //oll
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' //pll


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 16, 2017)

not gonna put on my pb sheet cuz i don't know the exact time of the 3rd solve

1. 9.91 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 U B2 D' U2 L' D2 B' F' R' U' F' U L2 D2 Rw2 Uw 
2. 10.14 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 L F2 D2 U2 F L D R2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 Rw' Uw 
(didn't start the timer on the third solve but i think it was sub 10 :/ also lost the scramble)
4. 16.14 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R' F2 D' R' D2 B' R' F U L U2 Rw' Uw 
5. 9.65 F R2 L' U' L' F2 R U F' U2 B2 D2 L F2 R F2 D2 R B2 Fw


----------



## imvelox (Sep 16, 2017)

45.63 5x5 single ayy


----------



## Cale S (Sep 17, 2017)

24.00 FMC avg5

and a decent skewb avg
avg of 12: 2.60

Time List:
1. 2.54 L R' B R B L U' L
2. 2.21 B' U' R L' U B R' U' L'
3. (3.11) L R' L B' R' L R L' U'
4. 3.03 U B L B R' B' R' B L'
5. 2.53 L B' R B' R B' L R
6. 2.53 U B R' U B U L U
7. 2.64 L B' L U R' B R' L
8. 3.10 B' L' U L B L R U L'
9. 2.55 B R B' L R L' U' B'
10. (1.42) B L U' B' L' R' L R'
11. 2.67 R' B' U L' B U' L' B
12. 2.15 U B L B R L' R L' B'

later got these 2 in a row
45. (1.76) U' R B' R' U' R L' B' R'
46. (1.83) U B R' B U L' R' L

5 moves to sledge hedge and 3 moves to U perm, both 1-looked


----------



## applezfall (Sep 17, 2017)

first bld succes 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-17
single: 9:35.03

Time List:
1. 9:35.03 R U' B2 R' L2 B' U2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 L Fw Uw
then after that I got this
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-17
single: 7:56.32

Time List:
1. 7:56.32 R U2 L2 F B U' R' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 U' D2 L' Rw2


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 17, 2017)

5 podiums, 2 overall PBs, and 9 total comp PBs from Music City Fall this weekend
1:03.06+ Mega single and 1:10.75 avg
11.07 3x3 avg
43.47 overall Feet PB single and 57.75 mean (58.28 mean in finals, 3rd place)
2:40.97 6x6 single
9/11 56:25 overall MBLD PB (2nd place)
4:06.59 7x7 mean (3rd place)
20.64 OH PB avg
1st in BLD (59.07 not PB)
3rd in Pyraminx (4.56 not PB)

also we threw peanuts at Kieran and hand warmers at Dylan


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 17, 2017)

WisCube 2017

Fail 59.94 Feet mean but sub-1 so eh
wrong COLL-> g perm -> 1:13. Actually was a 2GLL so it easily could've been sub1
still won by a lot

1:02.41 and 57.80 Megaminx average and single yeeeaaaasssss!
3rd both rounds, could've gotten second in finals

7x7 pbs by a lot idrc what they are tho

I did well in everything except 3x3 (and Feet) so yay
Fun comp


----------



## asacuber (Sep 18, 2017)

first feet sub 1:10...

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-18
single: 54.73

Time List:
1. 54.73 B2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F D2 R' D U' R F R2

lolwut


----------



## applezfall (Sep 18, 2017)

wtf lol pb by .24
2x2 ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-18
avg of 5: 1.49

Time List:
1. 1.62 U R U F' U F2 U F U2 
2. 1.85 U' F R U' R2 F R' F R2 
3. 1.01 R F' U' R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 
4. (3.88) U2 R2 U2 R F' U' F2 U2 F' 
5. (0.75) R2 U R F' U2 F' U' R' U'


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 18, 2017)

whee

1. 1:29.720 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 F' U2 B D' B' R2 D' R' D' F Uw2 L B2 L B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R B' D2 B2 L' Uw L2 Uw' U2 B' Fw Uw D2 R2 Uw' D Fw'

(4×4×4 one-handed; this had ZBLL into opp parity)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 19, 2017)

It's really sad that I get low-8 averages all the time, but almost never get sub-8 averages. So this was quite nice:

Ao5: 7.74
1. (7.33) U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R B2 L U2 F2 L2 F R2 D' F2 
2. 7.86 D' R' U' B D F' D R2 B' D L F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 
3. 7.98 L' D2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L2 U2 B' U R2 F2 L D2 L' B2 L F2 
4. (8.68) B' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U F D2 L' B' D F2 L U 
5. 7.39 D F' L2 F2 D' R U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 19, 2017)

7.94 Official 3x3 Single - #10 NR #12 OcR and #649 WR


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 19, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-20
single: 4:44.554

Time List:
1. 4:44.554 3b L2 r2 3l B' 3b2 3d 3b l' d' 3r2 d' 3d' 3r' 3l2 3u' F2 u2 L2 r' f2 F2 r' 3r2 F2 U' 3u 3f' l' U' b2 U' b' F2 R2 d2 f d' 3b' 3d2 f 3b 3l2 r' f2 3l' 3u F2 D F l2 u2 L f' L2 u D2 R2 r' D' f R f' B2 R 3l' D' 3d' l' 3u B D F b2 f 3b 3d2 R' r' U 3u F' 3b' u U2 b 3r' r2 l2 3d D' r2 f' R' D l' F2 D' 3b 3d'

seven by seven pb

L4E was super lucky (lots of pieces already paired up) and the solve ended with VHLS + ZBLL. Now to chuck my MF7S in a corner and not care about it for two months again…


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 19, 2017)

More Feet stuff:
Megaminx WF
(9:42.30), 6:59.68, 7:50.39, 6:48.52, (6:11.06) = 7:12.86 ao5, 6:56.66 mo3

Skewb WF
55.06, (35.53), (55.24), 36.03, 54.66 = 48.58 ao5, 42.27 mo3

Pyra FW
1:13.60, (1:28.98), 1:21.09, 1:10.64, (55.27) = 1:15.11 ao5,1:09.00 mo3

5x5 WF
8:59.98
lol previous was 18

4x4 WF
5:05 not pb single

OF is really hard to do without using the timer, which is illegal. If I figure out a way to more it, I'll try it later.
Going to get ao12s for most, just ao5 for 5x5 though. Redoing my 6 and 7 singles soon.
I forgot how to solve squan and I don't have a clock. Still need to do Feet BLD


----------



## jam66150 (Sep 19, 2017)

i got a 3.5 ish second solve on skube


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 19, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> OF is really hard to do without using the timer, which is illegal.



I used to use my left foot and hold the cube with four of my toes, turning R with my big toe. Then I switched to using my right foot and only touching the cube with my toe and it got a lot better. I went from about 20 minutes to 6 minutes. You might have to try some different cubes and tensions


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 19, 2017)

Finally got sub-1 on 5x5!

(59.59) D2 Dw2 Uw' R Bw U F Dw2 Bw' Fw2 U Bw Rw' Bw' D2 F' U Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 U2 B' Uw' L2 U Rw2 B Fw Rw' Dw Rw2 Dw2 L2 D Fw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D Dw' F Rw R2 F Lw D Uw Rw' D F L' Dw2 Uw' L2 D' Bw Uw' R'


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 20, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Finally got sub-1 on 5x5!
> 
> (59.59) D2 Dw2 Uw' R Bw U F Dw2 Bw' Fw2 U Bw Rw' Bw' D2 F' U Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 U2 B' Uw' L2 U Rw2 B Fw Rw' Dw Rw2 Dw2 L2 D Fw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D Dw' F Rw R2 F Lw D Uw Rw' D F L' Dw2 Uw' L2 D' Bw Uw' R'


congration, you done it


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 20, 2017)

Got a Wushuang yesterday and I'm breaking it in. Got two 1:17 solves today (previous PB single was 1:25).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 20, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> congration, you done it


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 20, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> OF is really hard to do without using the timer, which is illegal.


Why? Its not illegal for 2F


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 20, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


>


yeah thats what i was looking for


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 20, 2017)

OLL parity -.-

26.29 Rw' F2 Uw' U2 D2 Rw F2 L2 Fw2 B R U' R2 B2 F2 Fw' Rw2 R' B L2 B' L R D L2 B Uw Rw' R' F' R' F' L2 B2 Rw Uw' Fw D' L2 D'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 20, 2017)

PB ao100: *9.94*

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 7.27
worst: 13.30

mean of 3
current: 10.53 (σ = 0.32)
best: 8.53 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 5
current: 10.40 (σ = 0.17)
best: 8.60 (σ = 0.35)

avg of 12
current: 9.84 (σ = 0.53)
best: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 50
current: 10.03 (σ = 0.73)
best: 9.85 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 100
current: 9.94 (σ = 0.90)
best: 9.94 (σ = 0.90)

Average: 9.94 (σ = 0.90)
Mean: 9.97


Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 8.62 L2 B2 U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 L' D' F R B' R2 U R2 B F2 R' 
2. 9.40 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L' F' U B2 L' R' D' B2 F D2 
3. 9.20 D2 L' F2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 R' U L' B U' B R' D L2 B R 
4. 12.98 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2 R F U2 L' B' U B2 D' F' U2 
5. 9.90 B R2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F L2 D' F2 R2 B2 F' R U2 F R2 U 
6. 9.23 F2 R D2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' B' R2 B D2 F' R' U B2 L' 
7. 8.42 B2 R2 U R' L' D' B' U F' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 D 
8. 9.29 L2 R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 B' F2 R2 F' L' D U F D' B D2 U R2 B 
9. 8.37 R' D2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 R B' F' U R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 
10. 8.21 B2 F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 D B' U F U' R U R F' D R 
11. 9.00 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 F' R2 U B' F2 R2 U' R' F' L B2 U' 
12. 9.77 B2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2 F' D F2 U F L D' U' L2 F' 
13. 9.88 U2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F D L' U' R F' U2 R D F2 U' 
14. 9.77 L F2 R' U B R B' L2 B F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 
15. 9.78 F' U' R2 D' R' L' B R2 U2 L' D R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 B2 D' 
16. 10.66 R2 L2 B' L' U D2 B' U2 B R2 U L2 F2 D L2 U D2 L2 B2 L2 
17. 11.28 L2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 B' F U2 R' F2 D B2 R B F D' R2 
18. 9.90 L' U R B' L' F2 U2 D R B' R2 F' U2 R2 L2 F B U2 L2 F2 
19. 9.72 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R B D F' R U' F L' B' 
20. 10.11 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F' R' D' R' L B2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F 
21. 9.78 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 F' L R2 B2 U F R F L2 F 
22. 11.43 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U B R B' F' D2 F U2 F' R2 
23. 9.35 F B2 U R2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R' B' D2 L2 D F' U L R2 
24. 11.39 D R2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 R' D' R2 D2 B' U' L2 D' L U2 
25. 9.75 U' D2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 B' D' L' U2 R' U2 D2 L D2 B2 L' F2 R' 
26. 10.90 D2 L' F2 R' B U' F D' B U D2 B' R2 F' D2 F L2 B' 
27. 9.22 L D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B R' B2 U F' D' L2 F D2 
28. 12.86 U2 R U2 F L D2 B' R D U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 
29. 11.16 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B L' F' U2 F2 U' B2 L' B R' 
30. 11.85 L F2 B L B2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 D' B2 U2 D R2 U' R2 B2 
31. 8.58 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 B' R' B2 R2 F2 R F2 D B2 R' 
32. 10.62 D2 B U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R D U F' L B L2 B' D2 
33. 8.74 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D R' F' U2 R' D' U B' L' B2 D2 
34. 8.38 L' U' R' D' B R' L' U F2 B' U2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' 
35. 12.23 U2 F R2 L B R2 U R' D R' D B2 R2 F2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' 
36. 9.25 L2 D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 L F2 U2 R U R' B U' F L' B' D' R' D 
37. 11.81 D B' U2 F R2 F' L2 B2 U2 D L' B R B D2 B' F' U2 
38. 11.70 B U F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' L U2 B' D' U2 L B2 U2 R2 
39. 9.57 F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 F' U R U' L2 B R B' F2 
40. 7.27 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 U B R2 F2 U' L F L B 
41. 11.04 F D' L' U R' D' B' U' F2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B R2 L2 U' 
42. 9.92 R2 B U R' F U' L2 F R' B' D2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F' B2 L2 
43. 8.89 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D L' U' L' U2 F L' U F2 U 
44. 9.40 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R F R U2 L2 F L2 F2 R' 
45. 9.08 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 R D' F D R D2 L' R2 U' 
46. 8.45 D2 B F U2 R2 B L2 B L2 U2 F' L B L F' R2 F2 R U' F' U2 
47. 9.46 B' D L2 F2 D L F D' R L F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F 
48. 9.19 U' L' B2 R2 U' D' B' L D2 R' B2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 
49. 11.86 F L' F R2 D R' L' U' L F' L2 U B2 R2 U' D2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 
50. 9.08 L2 R' U2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R B D U B' U B F' U2 F 
51. 9.20 B2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' R' F2 R' B L2 R U L B' 
52. 10.11 R2 F U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B R' F' R2 U2 L' B' F L2 D' F2 
53. 10.58 L U R' F2 U' D' L U' B' U D L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R 
54. 9.62 D B' R B D' B2 R2 D' B R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B' L' 
55. 10.03 F R2 D2 L2 F L2 F U2 F' D2 L' U R D' B D' B D L' D2 
56. 7.71 R' U2 L2 F U2 F R2 F D2 F D L' D2 B' L' U2 R U2 
57. 9.94 R2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 B F2 U2 F D R' B' L2 D2 B' L R B2 U' 
58. 8.23 U' R F2 L B' L2 F' D L' U' R B2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 
59. 10.00 U2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 L D2 F U L U2 F2 L B2 U L' R' 
60. 9.84 L' B' R L B' R2 D' B' U L' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B U2 B2 
61. 11.30 D' R2 F' D2 F' B2 D R F2 D2 F U2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 
62. 8.27 U2 D' F2 D2 B' R B R2 F' L D' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 
63. 11.84 B L F' U R U F2 B2 R' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 
64. 11.16 D R2 L' F' L F2 U' D' R2 L' U2 L2 F B' R2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 
65. 10.72 L F D' B L D B U' F D' B2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 
66. 10.07 R U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R' F2 D' L U' F L' U' B R' D' R2 
67. 9.83 B U F' B2 R2 B' U' D2 L' B' U2 L2 U2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 B 
68. 10.43 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' F D L B' R2 
69. 8.54 F2 L2 B U' B R' U' R2 U F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 
70. 10.39 F2 L' U R B U2 R2 B' U2 D' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 L' 
71. 10.49 L' B2 L2 D R L' B R2 U D2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B R2 
72. 11.10 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' R' B2 R D2 U' R' B' L' U2 F' D R' D B2 
73. 10.49 L B R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U L D' R D' F2 L' F' 
74. 11.53 F' B2 U2 L' B' D' F' L' B L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L' 
75. 9.79 R' F2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R D' F D2 B R D F U' B2 R2 
76. 10.03 U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B R B' F L2 F2 L' B' L2 
77. 10.13 R L B' R' B2 U B D F U' R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D 
78. 9.74 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 L B2 F2 D2 B D' F D2 R' F2 L' D' 
79. 9.44 L U2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F' L' B2 U B' U L U' L D 
80. 10.00 R' U R' D' R' F' U2 D' R F R U2 R2 L' D2 L F2 B2 R' F2 
81. 10.89 R' B2 D2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 D' L F D2 B R2 D' L U' B2 
82. 10.67 U' F2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L' F' L' F' R2 U F' L2 U2 R' 
83. 13.30 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R B2 L U2 F D' F' L2 D 
84. 7.48 B D R2 D F2 B L' F U' R2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 L D2 R2 B2 
85. 9.49 U' D2 B U' D' F' L' F' R' L' U' R2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D 
86. 10.66 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B U F D2 R D' B2 U L F2 L2 
87. 11.45 R2 F2 L' B' D B' L2 U D2 L' B' L2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 
88. 8.82 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 U' F D R2 U B2 R' F D2 
89. 9.27 R D2 R2 U R' D' B U2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 F R2 D2 B U 
90. 9.83 D B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B D' F' U R' B' D' B' F2 D' 
91. 9.59 D' R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 F R U2 F D U' L' F2 D' L2 
92. 8.77 F L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B R2 L' B2 F' L' D L2 U' B L B' 
93. 8.75 B2 L' F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' L2 U L' U' R2 D' R 
94. 9.92 R D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 R' U' R D2 R' B D' U' L U2 
95. 9.85 D' B' U2 F R2 B' F2 L2 F R2 D2 B' U' B R D L R' B' R' U2 
96. 9.94 D' F D2 L D' F B2 L' F' D2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' D' 
97. 10.44 D L2 B D2 F' D F' U' F' U2 R' U2 L F2 B2 L F2 L B2 
98. 10.54 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L B F L F U B2 L U' F' 
99. 10.85 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F' U2 L U' F' D R2 B' U2 B2 
100. 10.21 F2 U F' L' U' B R' U' F L U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F


----------



## Draranor (Sep 20, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> PB ao100: *9.94*
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-20
> solves/total: 100/100
> ...


Is this your first sub-10 ao100?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 21, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Is this your first sub-10 ao100?


Yup, don't do them often though.


----------



## Draranor (Sep 21, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yup, don't do them often though.


Well, congrats man


----------



## Cale S (Sep 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-20
avg of 12: 2.82

Time List:
1. 2.06 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R F U2 R 
2. (1.20) F2 R' U' F R F2 R F' U 
3. 3.34 R U F2 U R F2 R F2 U' 
4. 2.90 F2 U' R' F' U' F2 U' F R2 U' 
5. (3.84) R F R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' 
6. 3.35 U' F' R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U' 
7. 2.84 U F2 U R' F2 R F U R' 
8. 3.17 R U R2 F' R' U F R' U' 
9. 2.58 R' U R' F2 R' F2 U F' R' U' 
10. 2.07 R F2 R F U' F U' R U 
11. 2.99 F' U' R' F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' 
12. 2.92 F U' F' R F' R F2 R' F R'


----------



## applezfall (Sep 21, 2017)

lol finnaly sub 2 ao12 on 2x2 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-21
avg of 12: 1.93

Time List:
1. 1.76 U F R2 F2 U' R2 U R' F 
2. 2.35 U F' R U2 R F' R2 U' F' 
3. 2.33 F' R' F' R U' R' U' R' U' 
4. 1.58 U' R2 U F' U R F' R' U' 
5. 1.68 F R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 R2 U 
6. (2.84) F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
7. 1.95 U F2 R' F' R2 F R' U' R2 U2 
8. 2.05 F R2 F U' F2 R' F U2 F U' 
9. 1.71 U2 R' U2 F2 U' F U' F U' 
10. 2.06 U R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' 
11. 1.85 U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' U' R' U' 
12. (1.48) U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R' F2 R U'
its cool since I got a sub 1.5 ao5 less than a week ago


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

just got sub 20 single with 20 methods yay
cfop 13.91
roux 16.29
petrus 16.31
freefop 14,58
snyder 17.26
lbl 19.48
zb 14.22
rouxcfop 19.38
cfoproux 16.94
colm 18.96
cfce 13.41
fcop 17.17
keyhole 19.89
4lll 18.9
samsara 18.83
lazy cfop 19.59
3CFCEP 17.01
3cfce 19.59
cfec 18.68
salvia 15.94


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 22, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Why? Its not illegal for 2F



7f1d) Surface: The flat surface on which the Stackmat has been placed. The mat is considered a part of the surface. The timer is not considered a part of the surface.

A5b) While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the competitor must not receive assistance from anyone or any object other than the surface (also see Regulation 2i). Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
Yes it is.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 22, 2017)

53.44 ao50, 54.48 ao100.

… My arms hurt.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 22, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-22
avg of 12: 7.38

Time List:
1. 8.14 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L' F U' R2 B R' B D' R B'
2. 7.09 L B' D' R2 B' L2 D B R L' U' L2 U' B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2
3. 6.00 D' R' L' D2 L D' F L B2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 D
4. 7.79 B U L B' D2 L' B' R U2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L
5. 7.60 L2 B' U2 B2 F L2 F' R2 F' L2 D R2 D' L D2 F D' U' L2 F'
6. 7.50 R' B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 L F D B2 D U2 L' R2 F D' L2
7. (8.94) R2 F2 L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U F L R D2 R F D' L F2
8. 6.46 D2 R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 B' L U L B2 R2 F' R U' L
9. 7.36 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' U' F2 L' U B' R2 F2 D U2 R' U' B2
10. 8.18 R B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 B D L R' F L R2 B R2 B
11. 7.64 U2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 B L D B L' B F' U
12. (5.94) R2 F D2 R' F U R2 B U D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 L F2 L'


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

I just got sub 30 yesterday and a sub 40 avg of 100.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 23, 2017)

YUSS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-22
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 6.45
worst: 13.02

mean of 3
current: 9.95 (σ = 0.45)
best: 8.26 (σ = 1.58)

avg of 5
current: 9.73 (σ = 0.09)
best: 8.79 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 12
current: 9.37 (σ = 0.53)
best: 9.35 (σ = 0.76)

*avg of 50
current: 9.75 (σ = 0.82)
best: 9.75 (σ = 0.82)*

Average: 9.75 (σ = 0.82)
Mean: 9.77

Time List:
1. 8.75 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R D2 L' B D' L2 D' L U2 B2 D2 B2 
2. 9.24 U2 B' D2 R2 B' F U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 B2 D' F' L R' F' U 
3. 8.51 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 L' D2 R' F2 U' F' R' D F L2 B2 D' R' 
4. 10.84 U' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F' U' B2 U R' U2 F' U R' D2 
5. 10.63 U' B F2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 U' B' L B D' B2 U2 B 
6. 8.71 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' U' L' B L D' R' B L' U' 
7. 9.53 B2 R D2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 U F D L2 F2 U' R F2 D 
8. 9.25 B2 L2 B U R' L D B' L D R2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F2 U' L' 
9. 9.66 F2 U D F' U2 D R D2 L' D' R D2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 L F2 
10. 9.66 R F2 D B2 R L' F2 L' B F2 R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 D' F2 L2 
11. 11.67 B2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 D F2 R D' B' U2 F U L R 
12. 9.01 F' R2 B R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D' B' U2 B U2 R' B F' D U 
13. 9.87 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 R2 D' L' D2 R' D R2 U' L D' B 
14. 13.02 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U B L' U2 R F R U R' F U' 
15. 10.00 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 D2 B F D F D2 U' R2 F D F2 
16. 10.88 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L F L2 U' R2 D B' U B F2 R 
17. 9.78 L U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 B R' D' F D U' F U2 F 
18. 12.50 L2 U F' R U B' D' R2 L D2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 
19. 9.00 F2 L2 R2 B D2 F L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 B' L F D' U R F' 
20. 11.43 D2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 F U2 F' U2 F U R' F' D U' B' U2 F R 
21. 10.20 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' F U2 L' D' L' R' B D2 F' U2 
22. 9.51 U' F' U2 F2 R U' F' D F D B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U F2 L2 D2 
23. 8.22 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 D' L2 R D' F2 L2 D2 L2 
24. 10.45 U2 D R2 D R F B D L R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U2 D' F2 D2 
25. 10.31 R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' B2 D' B L2 D' B R D B2 
26. 9.05 D F' U2 F L2 F U2 B2 R' F' L' U F' L2 F' U2 R2 
27. 9.83 B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F R D' F' L B' D2 U' R2 B2 R 
28. 9.04 L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 R U2 D' F' U B L' B U F U B 
29. 11.29 U' R' L' U' B U2 D L2 F R U2 F B D2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 
30. 8.85 F' D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D F2 R' D L D' L2 B D L2 
31. 7.46 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 L F R F2 D F D2 B2 R U2 
32. 10.09 L2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 D2 U' B' R' F R' U' B2 F U' R2 
33. 10.81 F B' D2 B' L B2 L2 U2 F' U D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D 
34. 9.81 B' U2 L' F2 L F D L U' B R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 
35. 9.44 L' D2 R B' R2 D B' L2 F' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 
36. 8.57 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 L F U2 B R' B2 F' D B' 
37. 11.86 L U R2 B2 U L2 U L2 F2 D' U2 F2 L F' R2 B2 L2 U' F R 
38. 10.91 F' R B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 L D' L F' U2 R F L' B 
39. 10.12 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B L' F' U' F2 U2 F' L2 D B' 
40. 9.34 B2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L F' U' R2 B' R U2 B' 
41. 6.45 U' F U' D2 L' D' R' F2 L' U' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 F 
42. 9.39 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' U2 F' D' U' R D2 R2 B2 D2 F R 
43. 8.94 R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 R D' F2 R' D R2 U B2 D 
44. 9.23 D B' F' D2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F U F' D R' D' L U2 R' B 
45. 8.19 L B' D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 L' B' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 
46. 9.32 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B L2 B F2 R2 B D' B2 U L B2 U' B2 R D' 
47. 9.82 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 U' F' D' L2 R2 F' R' U2 R D' 
48. 10.47 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R U2 L R U2 R' D' B2 U' F2 D B F L D B' 
49. 9.65 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D B D' R' F D B' D L' R2 D 
50. 9.72 U' R2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 F L' R2 D2 U' F' L B2 U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 23, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 7f1d) Surface: The flat surface on which the Stackmat has been placed. The mat is considered a part of the surface. The timer is not considered a part of the surface.
> 
> A5b) While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the competitor must not receive assistance from anyone or any object other than the surface (also see Regulation 2i). Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
> Yes it is.


Damn, so if my cube hits the timer during a feet solve its a dnf?!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 23, 2017)

yuexiao pro=sub-10?!

stats: (hide)
number of times: 150/150
best time: 6.30
worst time: 12.89

current mo3: 9.70 (σ = 0.94)
best mo3: 8.26 (σ = 1.72)

current avg5: 9.93 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 8.83 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 10.01 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 9.33 (σ = 0.84)

current avg50: 9.88 (σ = 0.71)
best avg50: 9.66 (σ = 0.69)

current avg100: 9.87 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 9.87 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 9.98 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 10.00

reconstruction of the 6.30: 
U2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D R' F2 D2 B' L' D L' R D' B

x y2 U' R2 D' R2 y U R U' R' D2//xcross
U y' L' U L U R U R'//f2l
U L U' L'//f2l
U' L' U L U2 L' U L//f2l
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R//ll

all the solves:


Spoiler



Session average: 9.98
1. (7.95) L U D2 L2 F R D2 R' U L2 F' R2 D2 B U2 F' B2 R2 F2 R2 
2. 8.70 F L D B2 L B L U F' B' U D2 F2 B2 L2 U' B2 U D2 R2 F2 
3. 9.08 L2 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 R B2 R B' R F2 U' L D' R2 
4. 9.77 U R2 U' D L' F' U D F2 R' D2 L B2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L2 
5. 8.72 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D L B2 L U2 B' D' U F U2 R 
6. (12.70) F2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F U2 L R' F' L2 D' R2 F2 L' U F 
7. 9.24 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L' U R2 D2 R' D2 B' R' F D 
8. 10.08 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D R' U' B2 F L' R' F' L D U2 
9. 10.78 F U2 B2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F D F2 L F U' R B F' L 
10. 9.69 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F D' B2 L' R' U2 R2 D F2 L U' 
11. 9.41 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F' L U L' D' R' B L' B L2 
12. 9.92 B2 L2 U' R2 D U' L2 F2 R' D R2 F2 R' U' L' B' D2 
13. 11.89 L2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L' R2 D' F R D' L' U L2 B 
14. 10.34 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D R2 U F2 U L' B U' L2 B R2 D R' D' R2 
15. (12.89) D2 L U2 F2 R B2 F2 L B2 R F2 D' L' B F L2 B' R D' R' 
16. 8.77 F R F' B' U R B U2 B2 D' L2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 
17. (12.41) F2 D' B' R U2 D' R U L2 D' B D2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F 
18. (12.35) R F' R' D2 R' F D F L F U2 L2 F R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F 
19. 9.32 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D F D2 F2 R B L U R F D 
20. 9.54 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L B2 U2 R U2 R F' U' F U2 
21. 10.62 F' D' F B R2 B2 D R2 D F2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 D2 R D2 
22. 9.36 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F U' R' F D2 L B' D' R' U2 F 
23. 10.63 B2 R F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R F D U R2 U R F2 
24. 11.01 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 R' B2 D' R D R2 F2 
25. 9.47 B2 F2 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 B U F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U R F2 
26. (8.33) U2 F' U2 R L U R' U' L D B U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B D2 
27. 9.27 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U F L2 B' D2 R B2 R D' U' R' 
28. (12.20) U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F' D L' R' D' F2 L B' D2 F2 
29. 9.30 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' L2 B D' R' D' L' D2 L' 
30. 9.94 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U L2 D R B U' F2 R' D2 B2 D F2 U' 
31. 10.44 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' F R' B' D F2 U B' U' B U 
32. 9.70 D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' B R D' B' 
33. 11.76 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U B' R' D' R2 B2 R F' U' L' F 
34. 10.98 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 L R D R B D B2 R' 
35. (7.89) R2 U2 B2 U L2 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 R' F' R2 B U2 L D' U' B' L2 
36. 9.01 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U R2 D U2 R' D L2 B2 U' B2 L' U2 B' D 
37. 11.71 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 R' B' L F U F2 U' F' R2 D' 
38. (12.60) R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' U' R' F2 D2 U' F L B' R' 
39. 9.79 U B U R' F B2 U F2 R2 D F2 R U2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 
40. 8.77 L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 F U' F2 D L' U B L' D' R' 
41. 9.68 U B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 D' F' U2 L R2 D2 L' U 
42. 9.18 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U L B' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L B2 U 
43. 10.41 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D L' B F' U B2 L R2 F' L R2 
44. 11.77 U B L B2 U2 F' U' F D2 L F2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 
45. (12.47) F2 U' F' B L' U2 D2 L' F D R2 U' D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 
46. 10.99 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F D2 U2 F D2 F' R F' R B' F2 U2 R' D F R' 
47. 9.76 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R D B' L' F2 L2 R D R2 U' 
48. 9.06 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B' L' B' D2 R' D' U2 R B2 U2 
49. (12.53) F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L D2 U2 R' U2 B' D2 F' U' R2 D' B2 D' F' 
50. 11.75 L U R F2 D' B L2 U L' F2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 
51. 8.55 L' U' B' L D R' D2 L' D F D2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 L' F2 R U2 
52. 9.86 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F' U R' D' R' F' L R2 B U 
53. 9.54 F2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 R' U2 L2 D' B F' L' F L2 R' B' F' L2 
54. 10.23 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' L F' R' D2 F L D2 F L' 
55. 11.36 F L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U L F' D' U' B2 L F2 R' 
56. (8.19) U' B L D F' U' L' B' L' F' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
57. 12.18 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R' F' L' B2 U' B R D2 L2 U2 
58. 11.72 D' F' R L2 U F R B2 R F' D B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U D 
59. 10.42 U L2 D B2 D' U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' U L2 B' F' D' B' U2 R2 F' 
60. 11.07 U R L2 B' L' B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 L2 
61. 9.64 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 D' U F L' R2 F R2 D B' U L2 D' 
62. 8.61 D2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R2 F D L R B' U2 F' L2 R' U B 
63. 9.00 B2 U B2 D U2 R2 D U2 F2 D' L2 R B R2 F R D' U L' F' D2 
64. (8.20) D2 F2 L D2 R B2 U2 R D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B L' F D' F' U' F2 
65. 10.61 L2 B2 D U R2 U L2 R2 D F2 R2 B R B2 U L' R2 U' L2 D' R' 
66. 9.55 U2 L B L F L D2 F D' R2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 
67. 11.78 D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R B U' B D' L' B' U' R2 B 
68. 10.26 D2 F' D' F B' R' U' B2 R' F B2 D B2 U' D' F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U 
69. 9.82 B2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' L' U L' D U2 B U2 R' 
70. 9.60 D2 F2 L D2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U L' D F' D2 F2 U' R2 D2 B' 
71. 9.53 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 D2 B' R U' F2 L2 F U' F2 U' F L 
72. 8.86 F U L2 D2 R2 L2 D B L' D2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 F 
73. 12.09 R2 U2 R' B2 R D2 U2 R U2 R D B' L F2 R' B' F' D F D2 B 
74. 9.59 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' D' F U' F R B F' D' F2 R 
75. 9.23 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F U2 L' U' F2 U2 R U' B L2 
76. 10.68 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D R2 U' B' L' D2 B D F' L' R B F 
77. 9.15 B' D L' D2 R' D R' F2 B L F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 
78. 10.74 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L' D' L' B' L R' U2 B D' R2 
79. 10.12 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F R' B R2 D' U2 R' U2 B' R' U 
80. 8.54 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B L R B' U' F' D2 L D L2 
81. 11.63 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 B' U' R2 B L D 
82. 9.09 L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L F' L R2 D' F' R B' D' U' 
83. 10.85 U' R2 D L2 U L2 F2 U L2 R2 U F' L' B F2 R' F U' F' D' U2 
84. 8.88 U' R U D' R2 D' F' U' D' R' D2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B R2 
85. 9.20 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 L B2 F2 L R2 D' L R2 F' U R U' B2 F' 
86. 9.55 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' D' L R' U' R2 B U' B2 U' 
87. 9.48 B2 R2 D2 L2 R U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 F' R D' F' L2 F U R' U R 
88. 9.94 R B' D2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D B' L' F2 R D2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 L 
89. 9.97 R2 B L2 U2 B U2 F' D2 U2 F R B L' B2 F' D' U' F' U' L F' 
90. 9.94 F U R L U' B' D' F B2 D' R' B2 R F2 L D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 
91. 8.92 U' R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 B' D' U F' L' B2 F' L2 D2 L 
92. 11.33 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 U2 L R' F' L' U' L R U' L' U2 
93. 8.35 L2 F U2 L2 F U2 B L2 B F D2 U R B' U2 L D R2 B U B 
94. 11.73 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 R' U2 B U L2 R D2 F2 D U2 
95. 8.95 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B F' U B L B' U F2 D F' L' 
96. 10.22 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 L F2 L B2 L' B L2 U F 
97. 9.72 R B L2 F B D F B U D2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 
98. 10.19 D R D2 F' B' L D2 R D' B' U L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 U 
99. 9.07 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 F L D2 B2 U2 F L R' B' D' 
100. 8.78 R U2 D2 L2 F2 B D' L' B' R L' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 
101. 9.81 B U2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R2 D' U R D2 R' 
102. 9.97 U2 L U2 L F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F' L D L2 D2 
103. 9.87 B D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B R D' B' U F L B' L2 D R U2 
104. 9.64 R F L U' F' B2 D' F L B R2 D R2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 D F2 
105. 9.46 D2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D' B U2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 F 
106. 9.43 F2 R D R D' B L F' R' U2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R F2 U2 
107. 9.30 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D U2 F' R2 F R B2 U' B' L2 R' U B' 
108. 10.26 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 F2 D2 L' U' L2 R2 B' D' U2 F U L 
109. 9.78 B U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' L' B' U' B' D L F' R B' 
110. 8.98 B' L2 B' L2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B' U B' L' D2 F2 L' U L D R2 
111. (7.48) B R2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B' D' L' U F2 R D2 L R2 U' R' 
112. 9.52 U2 B' D2 R2 B F L2 B D2 F D F D2 L F D2 R' U' L R 
113. 8.82 F2 R U L' U' B' U D L U B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' 
114. 10.11 F2 R' B2 L R2 F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B F2 L' U2 L' D' L F2 U' 
115. 11.20 F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B L B R B2 L' U B2 L 
116. 10.23 L2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 B F' D' R B2 R2 F L' B' U' 
117. 10.30 B F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B F2 U' R' B' R2 F' D' L' D' R2 B 
118. 9.16 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' R' F R2 D' R2 D' B' L2 D' F2 
119. 9.20 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L' F' D L2 D F' R D2 R2 U2 
120. 9.54 B R' U R' D F' L2 U2 B R' F2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 
121. (6.30) U2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D R' F2 D2 B' L' D L' R D' B 
122. 8.94 B2 U D2 R' D2 L U F D L D2 F' L2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 F 
123. 11.25 F B' R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 B' D2 R' B2 R2 L' F2 R U2 D2 B2 R' 
124. 10.05 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D F' D L D2 B' F D' B2 U' L2 
125. (7.91) L' F' U L' B' L' B' U B R' U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 
126. 10.97 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 L D F' D' R' D R2 B D F' 
127. 10.81 D' L2 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R' B L U R' U2 B' L D L R2 
128. 10.58 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 L U' F' D' B' L2 D' U2 F' R 
129. 9.31 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 L' D' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 U' B' L' 
130. 11.54 D2 R F2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R D2 L' U B' F U2 L' U F L2 F2 D2 
131. 10.65 U R2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U2 F' D' F' R' U L F R2 B U2 
132. 9.17 R2 D F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B' U R F' U2 R' F' D' L2 U2 
133. 9.39 U' R2 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' U B2 R' U2 B2 L D' B' U2 
134. 10.99 D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' R D2 B F2 L D F U L F D 
135. 8.55 R' F2 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L B' R' D' U' R2 F' L' R' B' 
136. 10.49 D2 B2 R2 B2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F R U2 B U2 R2 U' L' U F2 R2 
137. 12.13 F L' F2 U' R' U L' D' B' R2 U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L D2 L2 D2 L2 
138. 9.94 U' D' B' U2 L' F R' U R F U F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U 
139. 9.28 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 B' R' B D F L' U 
140. 9.48 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 R' F2 L F' D' L2 U L' F' R2 
141. 10.98 L2 B' D2 F R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L' B D2 U2 F R2 B U 
142. 9.91 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F D' B U L F2 R2 D B' D2 
143. 10.45 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 B U2 L U L' F' D2 B2 U L' B2 U2 
144. 9.34 L R B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D' L D2 B' L2 B' U' L B2 R2 
145. 11.27 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 D2 R F' R' B D U2 F R F U2 
146. 9.75 B2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B D2 F R F2 L D2 U R2 F' 
147. 10.87 U2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 L U2 R U L' F' D' R B' L2 D2 F R2 
148. 9.26 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 F2 D L D' R2 D2 B U R' D F U R2 
149. 9.07 F' L B U R B' L F' U' R L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B' 
150. 10.78 D2 U R2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R' B2 D' R F R2 F2 U R U


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 23, 2017)

damn

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-22
avg of 5: 1.77

Time List:
1. 1.50 U2 R F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
2. (2.91) U' R' U' R U' F' U F2 R2 U' 
3. 2.05 R F' U R' F2 R' U' R2 F2 
4. 1.77 U R U F U F' R F2 U2 
5. (0.94) R' U2 F' R' U2 F R F U


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 23, 2017)

Three 1:0x 4x4 singles in the last 15 minutes, first sub 1 single in sight


----------



## pratik khanna (Sep 23, 2017)

tats: (hide)
number of times: 3630/3630
best time: 10.90
worst time: 55.08

current mo3: 15.15 (σ = 0.66)
best mo3: 13.25 (σ = 1.09)

current avg5: 14.69 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 14.04 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 14.73 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 14.35 (σ = 1.15)

current avg50: 15.35 (σ = 1.37)
best avg50: 15.30 (σ = 1.41)

current avg100: 15.90 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 15.90 (σ = 1.43)

finally sub 14 and sub 15


----------



## pratik khanna (Sep 23, 2017)

finally sub 14.05
Average of 5: 14.04
1. (12.19) B R' L2 F' D' R' B L D' R' U F2 U2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 
2. 13.84 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 D B' L R2 D L' B2 R' U' L2 B' 
3. (16.32) R' U R2 L F R' F2 B R F L2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U' 
4. 13.95 R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F' L R D R U2 R2 F U F2 
5. 14.33 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U R F' R' D2 R' B2 R B L2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 23, 2017)

fml. still pb tho lol

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-23
avg of 12: 11.48

Time List:
1. 12.09 B2 U2 L D2 U2 L' R' U2 R' B2 R B R2 D' U R2 F L2 R U2 R2 
2. (9.09) R' L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F' U2 B U' R' D2 R2 D2 B' F' 
3. 10.53 R2 B2 U B' R2 D' F' U' L F2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 
4. 9.88 D2 B' U' D2 L B' U F R' D L2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 
5. 11.56 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B L2 D L B U2 B2 F2 D F L' 
6. (14.55) D2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 F R' B U L' D2 F D R U' 
7. 10.73 R D2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B F' U B' D' U' B' R F' L' 
8. 14.44 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 R B' F U L2 B L2 B' U R2 
9. 10.90 R2 B2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D B' L F D F R F L' 
10. 9.10 B U2 F' L' U' R2 D2 R D L' U2 B R2 F' D2 F L2 F' D2 F 
11. 11.08 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L U B' D2 B R D B' D2 R2 
12. 14.50 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B' D2 U B2 R B' F U F2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 23, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-23
avg of 12: 30.53

Time List:
1. 31.09 U' B Rw' B' Fw U D Uw2 F' Rw' L B R L D2 R F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 U2 D B Rw' Uw2 F B2 U2 Fw2 F2 U Rw2 L D R2 D B U2 Uw2 B' 
2. 29.58 Uw2 Fw F B2 D2 F2 D' B' Rw2 F2 R2 U D R2 F U D' B Uw Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 U' Fw2 L Fw2 U' Rw' D F' Rw' Fw D2 U Rw2 U2 R' U' Uw' 
3. (26.60) Rw L2 B Uw' L Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' D' R Uw D' Rw B2 R Rw' U R' F R' L' Uw2 U2 F2 Rw R2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 L2 F' L B U2 Fw L2 B2 D' 
4. (33.97) Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R Fw' U' Rw' U2 L2 U2 B' L' F' D' Rw D2 U' F2 R2 Rw D F' L B Fw' D' L Uw2 R' Rw' U2 D' Rw' F R' L' B2 L2 F' D2 
5. 27.20 Uw2 L' D L2 U' F2 L Rw R' U2 Rw D' U2 B U2 D' F' R2 D B' Fw2 F Rw2 Fw2 R' U' F2 U Uw2 R' B Uw' Rw' B' U2 L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 
6. 32.75 Rw' L' R2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 R' U D R L U L' Uw B L2 D2 R Uw' Rw2 U2 L' B' Rw R F' Fw L Uw U R L U' Rw R' D B D R 
7. 32.08 B' Rw F2 D' U2 Rw F2 U Rw2 Fw2 L2 B Fw Uw F U2 D' R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' L' D2 R' L D Fw2 L' D2 R F' Rw2 F' L Rw B R' Uw2 U2 R2 
8. 32.45 D2 B2 R' Uw' Rw' R' Uw R L Fw' L' D' U Rw' D' Rw2 U2 Uw' L U B2 Uw' Rw' U B' D' Uw' B2 R F2 Fw' R' L2 Fw' Rw U2 F2 L D R' 
9. 26.69 R2 Uw' R B2 F' D' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F' Uw2 B Fw Rw L' B F2 D Rw B2 D' U' Fw' Uw2 B R Fw B' L D F' L Uw D2 Fw Uw2 U Fw' L2 
10. 32.67 F2 Fw' R' D2 Uw B D2 L' U' R D' L' D R U' B2 Rw' R2 U' Fw Rw Uw Rw F2 B2 R' U B F R' B2 Uw Fw2 U L Rw U D2 F' D' 
11. 30.02 L Uw' F' D' U F2 L' R2 B2 D' F B Fw L' D2 Rw R2 F2 R2 D R Uw2 L2 F' B' U Fw B' U2 Uw' B' R' F Fw' D L D2 Rw2 D Fw2 
12. 30.81 D' L B' Uw2 Fw2 B' L U' L2 Rw Uw' L Uw F' U' L' U' Uw' Rw Uw2 F' Uw F2 B' R B2 L Uw Fw U' Fw' U' F Fw U' Fw' F' D' R2 L2

PB, includes 29.29 pb avg5. 31.92 avg50, 32.08 avg100
sub30 global I'm coming


----------



## James Hake (Sep 23, 2017)

tied pb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-23
avg of 5: 10.90

Time List:
1. (9.64) B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R' B' D2 L' B U' F' D2 R U 
2. 9.98 R' B' U2 L U' R L F' U' F U D2 F2 U' F2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 
3. 10.77 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 B' D' F2 L F' U' L' B D2 
4. (17.10+) R2 U L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D B' U2 F R' B' L2 B' U L2 U' 
5. 11.94 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 L D' F' L' R2 B2 R' U2 B' F


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 23, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Damn, so if my cube hits the timer during a feet solve its a dnf?!


I think it's more like if you brace the cube against the timer to help you keep it in place.


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-23
avg of 5: 34.76

Time List:
1. 38.13 F L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 D U' F R2 D2 R D' F2 
2. 30.31 B' D2 F R2 F L2 B U2 F L2 R' F' D U R B' D' F U' R' 
3. (26.94) B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R B U' L2 F' U F2 L' R2 U' 
4. (40.31) U L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F R' D2 F D U L D2 F U' 
5. 35.83 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 B' R' D' B2 R' D B2 F' D B F2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> YUSS
> ...
> *avg of 50
> current: 9.75 (σ = 0.82)
> ...



did it again lol
this time 28% more consistent

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-23
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 7.39
worst: 12.63

mean of 3
current: 8.89 (σ = 1.45)
best: 8.06 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 5
current: 8.81 (σ = 0.40)
best: 8.81 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 12
current: 9.78 (σ = 0.96)
best: 9.37 (σ = 0.78)
*
avg of 50
current: 9.75 (σ = 0.64)
best: 9.75 (σ = 0.64)*

Average: 9.75 (σ = 0.64)
Mean: 9.77

Time List:
1. 10.14 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 B R' D' R2 F U2 F' L2 R F2 
2. 10.06 F2 L' B U2 R2 L2 U L2 F' D R2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 
3. 9.57 B R2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 D U2 F2 D L' R U' F' R' B2 D R 
4. 9.71 D L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 R B D F L2 B' U2 L' B2 F 
5. 8.86 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 L U' B' F2 L2 B' U' L F2 U2 
6. 9.42 R F2 D' B2 L F R U L U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 L2 
7. 9.37 B2 L' F' L' U F' R L2 U' L2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 
8. 9.28 L F D2 R2 L D' F R F2 L' F R2 F2 U2 F U2 B L2 F2 
9. 9.83 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 U R2 U' F2 U' L F' U F2 L' D F2 R F 
10. 9.45 R2 F' R' B L2 D' L2 U L F' U' F2 R2 D L2 D F2 U R2 U2 F2 
11. 10.56 B' L F' R U' L2 D R L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 
12. 10.91 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 R' B U' R D F2 L F U2 R2 
13. 9.81 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B R' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F' B U 
14. 9.77 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B D R D2 L D' F D L' D 
15. 8.41 D2 R2 B D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 U R B D F2 D2 U L U' F2 
16. 10.00 F2 B' R2 D B L' F R D R U2 F L2 D2 F D2 F U2 F' 
17. 10.56 F R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F D2 L F U2 L D' L2 R' B' D2 U 
18. 12.63 U2 F U2 B' U2 F D2 F2 R2 F2 R B D L D2 U F' D B' D 
19. 9.74 D2 R' F2 L F2 R' F2 L D2 L2 F2 B' D' B D B' U2 L' U R2 
20. 9.64 F2 D' F U2 R U D' L B' R' U L2 U L2 D' R2 U B2 D 
21. 7.58 B' D L U F' R L B L D' F2 R D2 R B2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' 
22. 9.22 D2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F L' D R' F2 D' B' L' R2 
23. 7.39 F2 D' F B L' U2 L U' D2 R2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' 
24. 9.62 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B' D L' D U' F' D' B R D2 B2 
25. 12.29 U B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L' U' L' B' L' B U2 L U' L2 
26. 9.80 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 R D' R' F L U2 R D' B2 L' F 
27. 10.18 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B' U' F2 R U R D2 R' B2 F 
28. 10.08 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B L2 D2 L D B' L2 D' R D' B' U' F 
29. 9.49 D L' D2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 D' B U2 L2 U' R' B L' 
30. 9.37 R F2 U L B' R2 F B2 U L D R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U2 D2 
31. 9.76 R2 B' U' F D L D2 F L' R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 
32. 8.55 R' U' L F2 L' D' R' D' F R U2 L B2 R D2 R F2 R' D2 R 
33. 10.22 L2 U F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B R2 D L' R U' L' D' F2 D2 
34. 10.42 D F2 U' B R D2 L B' R F U B2 U D B2 R2 D B2 L2 
35. 9.97 U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 F R2 U2 B U2 R B' D2 L2 R' D U2 L B2 U' 
36. 9.54 D B R U R2 D' R D F' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 
37. 9.59 U D F' B L' F2 U R D' B' U2 R' U2 L' D2 L D2 R2 
38. 10.30 B U2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 L' U' F2 U2 B' L2 U L D' 
39. 9.10 D2 B2 U' D' L' D F' D' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 F' 
40. 9.87 F2 L2 D L' B2 L U' R' B2 L F2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B' 
41. 9.84 B L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F R2 U' F2 L D2 B D2 
42. 9.79 B2 U2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' F' U B' R2 D' B D2 
43. 10.67 B2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F U R F' R U L U' L2 U' B 
44. 11.68 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L B' U' F' L' D R' U2 B' D 
45. 12.12+ D F2 R2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 F D L' R B2 F U' F2 R' B2 
46. 8.42 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 L U' R D L2 R2 F' R D2 L 
47. 9.21 L' D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' B U R' D' F L U 
48. 10.38 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L' U R' U B' L2 B2 D2 R' 
49. 8.81 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 F U' R2 B' R B' L2 B L U F2 
50. 7.49 D' F D2 R U' L' F R2 B L' D R2 D F2 U B2 D' R2 L2 B2


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 23, 2017)

2x2: 0.98 ao5, 1.489 ao50, 1.67x ao1000
5x5: 1:13 ao5, 1:19 ao100


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 24, 2017)

1:46.89 6x6 mean (6th in the world) today at Guildford Open 
Yau5, homemade magnetic Yuxin Red with 5x5 springs

Also a 2:42.65 7x7 single and 2:46.40 mean


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 24, 2017)

Anotha one  (Yau5)

59.44 L B Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R B2 L2 Uw' R2 Uw2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 R Fw R2 B' D' Lw Uw D R' Bw2 Lw B2 Rw2 Bw2 B U' Dw' R U2 Dw Rw' Bw2 R' L2 D Fw' L B2 D2 Fw U' Lw2 Bw' F' Fw' D R' Lw2 Rw2 B Lw2 Uw Dw


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

wtf I am getting good at pyra it seems
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-24
mean of 3: 2.44

Time List:
1. 2.06 L B L B' U L' R' U' l'
2. 2.94 U L' B' U' L' B' L R' U' l r' u
3. 2.33 B U' B R' U R U' R' b u'
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-24
avg of 5: 2.61

Time List:
1. (2.06) L B L B' U L' R' U' l'
2. (2.94) U L' B' U' L' B' L R' U' l r' u
3. 2.33 B U' B R' U R U' R' b u'
4. 2.70 U L' R' U R' U' B' L' R b
5. 2.79 L' B' U R B' U R' L r u'
also got 8 sub 3s in a row lel
recon of 2.06
insppectionr u')
solve:r R' L(v)
(u) U' L' U L R U R' U'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Three 1:0x 4x4 singles in the last 15 minutes, first sub 1 single in sight


Called it, got a 59.68 today


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh, yesterday marked 3 years since I first joined speedsolving!

I also broke an oblique edge on my wuji, first time I've broken a piece on a cube (GJ me)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Rolling average of 10 avg50s:
9/19/2017 - 10.172
9/20/2017 - 10.156
9/21/2017 - 10.156
9/22/2017 - 10.103
9/23/2017 - 10.007
9/24/2017 - *9.994
*
IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!

e: my next average to be eliminated (the 10th most recent) is 10.25 which I should pretty easily beat. Could be down to 9.97x by the end of the day or better.


----------



## Randon (Sep 24, 2017)

After a week of breaking PB's, I just got my first sub-10!

8.949 - D2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R' B L' B D F' L R2 F' D R

*Reconstruction*

Also, got my first sub-15 Ao100, first sub-13 Ao5, and PB Ao12 this week.

Ao5: 12.946
Ao12: 13.960
Ao100: 14.983


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Today I got my first sub 30 avg of 5.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

My 2nd sub 1 2x2x3 solve: .89
stackmatted


----------



## RhysC (Sep 25, 2017)

Secret to dropping a whole second off your 3x3 averages: ditch the valk, use a thunderclap

highlights of my first actual session in forever included an 8.85avg5 and 9.85avg12


----------



## Draranor (Sep 25, 2017)

Got my first sub-50 4x4 solve yesterday with a 49.88, then 3 solves later beat it again with a 46.77


----------



## applezfall (Sep 25, 2017)

RhysC said:


> Secret to dropping a whole second off your 3x3 averages: ditch the valk, use a thunderclap


lol no,valk is way better (P.S I am listening to ur guys' podcast)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 25, 2017)

RhysC said:


> Secret to dropping a whole second off your 3x3 averages: ditch the valk, use a thunderclap
> 
> highlights of my first actual session in forever included an 8.85avg5 and 9.85avg12


What are your thoughts on the suckishness of BLD at Aus nats?
I tried so hard for a 4BLD success (27min hehe) but failed 6 wings off


----------



## RhysC (Sep 25, 2017)

applezfall said:


> lol no,valk is way better (P.S I am listening to ur guys' podcast)


Yeah I'm certain people's valks are way better than mine, mine's terrible and I have no other cubes lol (what r magnets lol)


FastCubeMaster said:


> What are your thoughts on the suckishness of BLD at Aus nats?
> I tried so hard for a 4BLD success (27min hehe) but failed 6 wings off


I mean Jack Cai knocked it out of the park but yeah the other results weren't great. Kinda still a bit ticked off that I missed easy opportunities to podium/win in bigBLD events but in the long run no big deal, might get a couple attempts later in the summer anyway


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 25, 2017)

RhysC said:


> Yeah I'm certain people's valks are way better than mine, mine's terrible and I have no other cubes lol (what r magnets lol)
> 
> I mean Jack Cai knocked it out of the park but yeah the other results weren't great. Kinda still a bit ticked off that I missed easy opportunities to podium/win in bigBLD events but in the long run no big deal, might get a couple attempts later in the summer anyway


Cool, hopefully you can pull something good off next comp.

Whatcha doing at 1am


----------



## applezfall (Sep 25, 2017)

RhysC said:


> (what r magnets lol)


magnet-a piece of iron (or an ore, alloy, or other material) that has its component atoms so ordered that the material exhibits properties of magnetism, such as attracting other iron-containing objects or aligning itself in an external magnetic field.
/s


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 25, 2017)

7x7 PB's

2.53.51 mo3
2:53.64 avg5
2:57.45 avg12

3:05.13/3:06.94 avg50/100 to be rolled in the next few days/weeks


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

WHAT JUST HAPPENED OMFG

5.28 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' F R' D R' U R' D' U'

*ALMOST* SUB 5

x2 //inspection
B' L' R' F B2 //Cross+1
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R //F2L-2
U' R U' R' //F2L-3
y' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R //F2L-4
U F U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' //PLL

31stm (wtf) / 5.28s = 5.87stps
^wow, not even good lol


----------



## Draranor (Sep 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> WHAT JUST HAPPENED OMFG
> 
> 5.28 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' F R' D R' U R' D' U'
> 
> ...


Everybody's PB are always way more move efficient than mine. I should probably work on that lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Everybody's PB are always way more move efficient than mine. I should probably work on that lol


that was basically my luckiest solve, like, ever.

also just when y'all think you got rid of me:
*mean of 3: 7.69 (now my mo3 is 0.20s better than by best single on cam)*
1. 8.49 D' U2 R' U2 L F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 U L F' R U' F' D' F2 L' 
2. 5.28 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' F R' D R' U R' D' U' 
3. 9.29 R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 B' F' D' F2 D' L' R D L B D' L2
*avg of 5: 8.06 (counting 6 wtf)*
1. 8.49 D' U2 R' U2 L F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 U L F' R U' F' D' F2 L' 
2. (5.28) R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' F R' D R' U R' D' U' 
3. 9.29 R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 B' F' D' F2 D' L' R D L B D' L2 
4. (9.82) B' R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F L B2 R2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 
5. 6.39 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D U2 F2 R B D F L' U' L2 U2 R B
*avg of 12: 8.95 (fInAlLy SuB 9!1!1!!!1!)*
8.31, 8.85, 8.49, 10.31, 9.83, 9.72, (12.29), 8.49, (5.28), 9.29, 9.82, 6.39
*avg of 50: 9.70 (should have been better tbh but still PB)*


----------



## Draranor (Sep 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> that was basically my luckiest solve, like, ever.
> 
> also just when y'all think you got rid of me:
> *mean of 3: 7.69 (now my mo3 is 0.20s better than by best single on cam)*
> ...


Dang, you're catching up to me


----------



## Draranor (Sep 26, 2017)

Broke all of my 4x4 PBs today,
Single: 43.23
ao5: 50.73
ao12: 54.16
ao50: 56.99
ao100: 1:00.24 (rip almost sub-1:00)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Dang, you're catching up to me


lmao your ao100 is an entire second faster than my ao50

but yeah I still am


----------



## RhysC (Sep 26, 2017)

oke

295. 6.26 F' D' L2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' U L' B' F' L D' L' U


Spoiler



y2 F R D2 R' D' 
y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R 
y' R' U R 
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L 
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R 
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U'
39/6.26 = 6.23 tps
dead easy


----------



## applezfall (Sep 26, 2017)

RhysC said:


> oke
> 
> 295. 6.26 F' D' L2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' U L' B' F' L D' L' U
> 
> ...


cool you seem to be getting back into cubing! also will you start uploading more?


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2017)

Not had a sub-10 OH for a _very_ long time, not since March/April. Good to know I'm finally getting back down to my old times... even if they're going to go back up again the moment I get back to uni.

9.84 U2 B2 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 F U2 F D' R' B' F2 R D2 L' R U2 

y2 D' x' U' L' U L U' F // FB (7/7)
L L U2 L' U2 L' U' L U L' U' l // SB (12/19)
U F' L' U' L U L' U L U L' U' L F // CMLL (14/33)
U2 M U M U' M2 U M2 U2 // LSE (9/42)

would be nice to start getting more of these though... This shouldn't be an accomplishment


----------



## Draranor (Sep 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lmao your ao100 is an entire second faster than my ao50
> 
> but yeah I still am


Now I just need to start catching up to you in comp


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Now I just need to start catching up to you in comp


> Get places 2n and 2n-1 at KCubing r2 (n is an integer ≥ 1)
> Both make finals
> Talk @biscuit into head to head finals
> FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yay! Finished learning another 12 algs of ZBLL. Now I know about 30-40ZBLLs +COLL, so thats about 80-85 algs (Note, thats including the COLLS where I know several algs.)
I plan to learn 2GLL next. Starting with H, then U, L, Pi, S, and AS. I already know T, so that's not as many. I might change my mind about S and AS if I find out all the algs are crappy.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> > Get places 2n and 2n-1 at KCubing r2 (n is an integer ≥ 1)
> > Both make finals
> > Talk @biscuit into head to head finals
> > FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!



3 isn't going to happen. Head to head takes too long, there's a whole host of issues with keeping head to head fair, and, did I mention this, it takes to long. We added Teh MoYu Redi cube challenge after the schedule was done, so we have to cram that in there, plus I would love to add a couple rounds of certain events (mostly squan).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

biscuit said:


> 3 isn't going to happen. Head to head takes too long, there's a whole host of issues with keeping head to head fair, and, did I mention this, it takes to long. We added Teh MoYu Redi cube challenge after the schedule was done, so we have to cram that in there, plus I would love to add a couple rounds of certain events (mostly squan).


dang


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

always funny when this happens
1. 9.96+ B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' B' R' D2 U R' U2


----------



## JackJ (Sep 27, 2017)

9.74, 8.57 (PLL skip), 10.54, 15.07, 11.11 = 10.46 average of 5

After nine years it feels good to get under the 10.5 threshold. Sub 10 is the next big one.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 27, 2017)

yay pyra pbs
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-27
avg of 12: 2.92



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 2.90 U' B' U B L R' B' R' r b' u
2. (4.16) U' L U B L U' L' R L l r b'
3. 2.31 R' U' L' U R U B L' l
4. 2.78 U L U L U L' U' L' U' l r b
5. 3.35 L U' L U B' R U' L B l r' b
6. 2.80 B L U' B' U R L' U' l r b'
7. (2.01) L U' B' U' B' L' B' R b'
8. 3.28 R U' L' R' B U' B' R b
9. 3.37 U B U B L' B' R U r b u
10. 2.28 U' R B' L' B R' U B' l
11. 3.51 U' R L U' B' U L R' B l' r b' u
12. 2.57 U' L' R' B' L' R L' U' l b' u


Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-27
avg of 50: 3.51



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 2.71 U' R' U R U' R' B' R r u 
2. 3.45 L B' L' B' L R' U' L' l b u 
3. 3.27 U' L' U B' R B U B' r' b' u' 
4. 2.82 L U L U' L R' U L' r b u' 
5. 4.49 R B' U' B' R L R B l' r' b' u 
6. 3.91 L U' B' U' B' L' B' U' l' b' u' 
7. 2.93 U B' L' U' L' R' U B l r' 
8. 3.65 R U' B' U B' U' R U r b u' 
9. (6.28) U L' U' R L R' B L U' l r' b u 
10. 3.09 R U' L U B' R' U L' l' r b' 
11. 2.78 U R B' U L' R U' B' l u 
12. 3.87 U' L' R' L U R U' L' r' u' 
13. 2.63 L' B' L' U L' R U' B' l' r' b' 
14. 3.86 R' U' B L' B U' B L b u 
15. 2.38 U R' U R L' U R' B u' 
16. 3.07 U R' U' R L U' B' U' r' b u 
17. 4.31 U R L' U R B' L' R' U' l r b' u' 
18. 4.76 U R' U L' R' U' B L' R' l u 
19. (5.56) L R U' L' U R B L' l' r b' 
20. 3.79 U B' U L' U' R' L' R l u 
21. 2.88 L R L' U L U' B' L U' l 
22. 2.86 L B R B U' L' R L' l b u' 
23. (5.41) B L R L' B L' U R l' r b u 
24. 3.23 L U B' U L R' L B' l' u' 
25. 4.47 L' B' R B U' L B' R l r b' u' 
26. 3.10 U B' U' L R' U' B' U' l r 
27. 4.01 U R L B R B U' B L l b' u 
28. 3.63 U' B' U' B R L' U L' u 
29. 3.22 B L' R' B' R' L R B' l u' 
30. 3.52 U L U L' R B U' R' L' l' u 
31. 3.75 U R' B U L' U' R L R l r' b u 
32. 4.09 U' L B U R' B' L' R l' r u' 
33. 3.77 L B R U' L' R' B' U l b' 
34. 3.48 U' R U' R' U B' R' U B b' u 
35. 3.94 L' R L' U' L' U' R L R' l' r' b u 
36. 2.99 U' L' B R U' R L' U' 
37. 3.55 L' U' R' U R' L U' R' b u' 
38. 3.72 U' R B U' L R U B' R' l' r b u 
39. 4.99 R' U' R U R' L B' R l r' u 
40. 4.93 L R' L' U' B' L' R' U r' b' 
41. 2.90  U' B' U B L R' B' R' r b' u 
42. 4.16 U' L U B L U' L' R L l r b' 
43. (2.31) R' U' L' U R U B L' l 
44. 2.78 U L U L U L' U' L' U' l r b 
45. 3.35 L U' L U B' R U' L B l r' b 
46. 2.80 B L U' B' U R L' U' l r b' 
47. (2.01) L U' B' U' B' L' B' R b' 
48. 3.28 R U' L' R' B U' B' R b 
49. 3.37 U B U B L' B' R U r b u 
50. (2.28) U' R B' L' B R' U B' l


Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-27
avg of 100: 3.79



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 3.99 L' U' L' B' L' B U' R' l r' b u' 
2. 4.10 U' R L' R' U' R' L' R' l r u' 
3. (1.63) L B' U' L' U L' B' L l 
4. 4.58 L U' R' U' L R' L R' l b' u' 
5. 6.12 L R B' R' U B U R l r b' u' 
6. 5.15 U L U B L' R' U' R l u 
7. 4.01 U L R' B L' U R' B' R L' r' b u 
8. 5.16 U' L R' U R B' U' B L r' b' u' 
9. 5.84 U' R' L R' U' B R' B r u 
10. 3.90 L' R B R' U' R L' R l u' 
11. 4.43 U' L R B R U R L l' r u 
12. 2.63 L R' U' R' U L B U' r b' 
13. 3.36 U B' R U' L' B U' B l' b' u 
14. 3.70 U R' B R' U L' R' B' l r' u 
15. 3.00 U' B R' L R' U' L' B' R' 
16. (8.41) U B' U' L B' U L R l r 
17. (6.31) U' L' U' B' L R' B' U R l' r' u 
18. 3.61 R B R' U' L B U L l' r 
19. 4.60 U B U B' L' R B U l' r b u' 
20. 4.39 L' U B' L U' B U R l' b' u 
21. (12.61) B R U' R' B R' U L r' b' u' 
22. 5.07 L B' L' U B' L' U' R' l' r u 
23. 4.82 L' U R L' U' B' U L' l' r' b u 
24. 3.59 R B U B L R U' B l r b' u' 
25. 3.09 U B L' B L' R' L B' L' b 
26. (7.86) L B' U' B R B L U' l r' b' u' 
27. 2.83 U' L B L' R U' B' R' l 
28. 4.61 L' U' B U' L R L' R' l b 
29. 4.79 R B' R B' U' L' B R l' r' u' 
30. 3.48 U R' U R L B L' U u' 
31. 2.64 U B L B L' B U L B' r' 
32. 2.99 U L' U' L B' U' L' B' R 
33. 4.07 U' L R B R' U' R' U' l b u 
34. 3.37 L U L' R' B L' B' R b u' 
35. 4.96 R B' L' R B L' U' B' l u' 
36. (2.24) U L' U L R' U' L' U' l' 
37. 3.56 U' B' R U' R' B' U' R l' b u' 
38. 2.71 U' R' U R U' R' B' R r u 
39. 3.45 L B' L' B' L R' U' L' l b u 
40. 3.27 U' L' U B' R B U B' r' b' u' 
41. 2.82 L U L U' L R' U L' r b u' 
42. 4.49 R B' U' B' R L R B l' r' b' u 
43. 3.91 L U' B' U' B' L' B' U' l' b' u' 
44. 2.93 U B' L' U' L' R' U B l r' 
45. 3.65 R U' B' U B' U' R U r b u' 
46. (6.28) U L' U' R L R' B L U' l r' b u 
47. 3.09 R U' L U B' R' U L' l' r b' 
48. 2.78 U R B' U L' R U' B' l u 
49. 3.87 U' L' R' L U R U' L' r' u' 
50. 2.63 L' B' L' U L' R U' B' l' r' b' 
51. 3.86 R' U' B L' B U' B L b u 
52. 2.38 U R' U R L' U R' B u' 
53. 3.07 U R' U' R L U' B' U' r' b u 
54. 4.31 U R L' U R B' L' R' U' l r b' u' 
55. 4.76 U R' U L' R' U' B L' R' l u 
56. 5.56 L R U' L' U R B L' l' r b' 
57. 3.79 U B' U L' U' R' L' R l u 
58. 2.88 L R L' U L U' B' L U' l 
59. 2.86 L B R B U' L' R L' l b u' 
60. 5.41 B L R L' B L' U R l' r b u 
61. 3.23 L U B' U L R' L B' l' u' 
62. 4.47 L' B' R B U' L B' R l r b' u' 
63. 3.10 U B' U' L R' U' B' U' l r 
64. 4.01 U R L B R B U' B L l b' u 
65. 3.63 U' B' U' B R L' U L' u 
66. 3.22 B L' R' B' R' L R B' l u' 
67. 3.52 U L U L' R B U' R' L' l' u 
68. 3.75 U R' B U L' U' R L R l r' b u 
69. 4.09 U' L B U R' B' L' R l' r u' 
70. 3.77 L B R U' L' R' B' U l b' 
71. 3.48 U' R U' R' U B' R' U B b' u 
72. 3.94 L' R L' U' L' U' R L R' l' r' b u 
73. 2.99 U' L' B R U' R L' U' 
74. 3.55 L' U' R' U R' L U' R' b u' 
75. 3.72 U' R B U' L R U B' R' l' r b u 
76. 4.99 R' U' R U R' L B' R l r' u 
77. 4.93 L R' L' U' B' L' R' U r' b' 
78. 2.90 U' B' U B L R' B' R' r b' u 
79. 4.16 U' L U B L U' L' R L l r b' 
80. 2.31 R' U' L' U R U B L' l 
81. 2.78 U L U L U L' U' L' U' l r b 
82. 3.35 L U' L U B' R U' L B l r' b 
83. 2.80 B L U' B' U R L' U' l r b' 
84. (2.01) L U' B' U' B' L' B' R b' 
85. 3.28 R U' L' R' B U' B' R b 
86. 3.37 U B U B L' B' R U r b u 
87. (2.28) U' R B' L' B R' U B' l 
88. 3.51 U' R L U' B' U L R' B l' r b' u 
89. 2.57 U' L' R' B' L' R L' U' l b' u 
90. 5.73 U R' L B L' U' B R B' l b u 
91. 3.80 U' B' L U L U R B l' u 
92. 5.02 U R' B' U L' R' L' B l r b' 
93. 3.49 R B' L R' L' U L' B l' r' b 
94. 5.09 R' L U' R L' R' U' B l r b 
95. 2.88 U' R U' R U' R' B R l 
96. (2.07) U' R L' R' B U' L U' 
97. 4.12 L U B R B' U B R r' b 
98. 3.29 B L' U' B' U' L' B U' b' u 
99. 4.47 U R L B' L R' L R' l' r u 
100. 3.10 L' U L' B L' B L U' l' u'


Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-27
avg of 1000: 3.98



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 2.51 L' R' B' R' L R U R r' 
2. 5.43 B L' B L' U' R B L' l r b 
3. 4.24 L R U' R' B R' L U l' b' u' 
4. 4.81 U R' B R U' R' L' R l' 
5. 4.56 B' U L B L B U L U r b 
6. 5.19 U B U' R U' B' U' B' l r b u 
7. 4.28 U' L B U' B' L B' R' l' b u' 
8. 4.21 U' R' B' L' U L' B R L' r' b 
9. (8.26) U' L R' U B' R U' R B' b u 
10. 4.41 U B L R' L' R' L U l r u' 
11. 3.45 L' U L' U' R' L' B L l' r b u' 
12. 4.16 U L' B' U' R' U R L r' u' 
13. 3.55 B U' R' L' B L' U' B l' r' u 
14. 4.37 B L U L U L' B R' u' 
15. 4.62 L R U R' B U' R' B' R r u' 
16. 3.30 U L R B' L B' L' B L r b' u 
17. 5.44 U B R U' B' U' R B l' r b 
18. 4.84 U R' B R' L U' R L' R' l r u' 
19. 4.96 R U' L' B U' R' L' R' l r' 
20. 3.16 U' R L B' L' B R' B u' 
21. 4.79 R U' B L U' L B R l' r b' 
22. 3.14 R L B' L' B' L R' B' r' 
23. 4.40 B' U' R B L' U' B L r b u 
24. (6.47) U B' U' R B' L' B L' U l b u 
25. 4.11 U L' U B' U' R B' U' R' l' b 
26. 2.73 U B' U L B L' R U' r u 
27. 4.54 B U R B' L B' R' L l r b' 
28. 4.65 U' L U L' U B' L B' L r' b' u 
29. 2.97 B U L' U L' U B U 
30. 3.59 U' B' L' R B' L B' U' l' r b' 
31. 3.95 L B' R L' B' R' L B' l' r' b u 
32. 3.31 U R' B U' R U' R' L R' r' u' 
33. 4.62 L B' L B' R U' B R' l' r b' 
34. 3.69 R U R' U B U R' L' l' r' b' 
35. (6.91) U' L U R B' L U' B' l' r' b' u' 
36. 3.54 U R U R' L R U' L' B' r' u' 
37. 5.43 L R' U L' R L' R B' r 
38. 4.55 R L' U B U' B L' B l' r' b' u' 
39. 3.27 U' B' R B' R L' R' L' b' u' 
40. 3.80 L' U B L' U L R' B R l' r' b 
41. 3.14 U R L' R' B' U' B U' R l' u' 
42. 3.88 U R U' B' U' R U L' B r b' u 
43. 4.51 L' U' R U' R L' B U R r' b' u 
44. (2.31) U R' U B' L B U' L' b' u 
45. 4.34 L B' U R U' L' B U l' b u 
46. 3.21 R' U L' R L' B' R U l r' u' 
47. 5.14 U L' R U B R' B U B' l' r' b' u 
48. 4.74 U' B' R' B' U' R B L' r' b' u' 
49. 3.57 U' B L' U B' L U' L l r u 
50. (7.03) B' U' L' U R B U B l r' u 
51. 3.87 U L B L U' R L' B' U l r u 
52. 3.93 R U L R' U B L U l' r' b' 
53. 4.45 R' U' L' U' L' R U' R l' r' b' u 
54. 2.87 U' R U' R L' R B' L r u' 
55. 4.36 U L B' L R' L B R' B L' b' u' 
56. 3.66 R L U' L B' R' U' L l' r b' u' 
57. 3.28 L R' B R L R B' L U' r 
58. 3.19 U L U' B U R L R' l 
59. 5.73 U B' U' L B U L' R l' r b' u' 
60. 4.27 L' B' U R L' U R' L R' r b' 
61. 3.82 R L B' L R B' U R' r' b 
62. 2.69 R' L' U' R' U L' R B l 
63. 5.56 L B U' R U L' R U l' r 
64. 4.23 R' L' B' L' B' U R B b' u 
65. 4.59 L' B' U' L B L' R U' l' r 
66. 3.40 B U' B R' U' B' U' B r b' u' 
67. 3.15 L' B' R' B L R L' B' l r b' u 
68. 5.05 L' R' L' U' B L R B' r b 
69. 3.97 U' R U' B U' B' R B l' r b u' 
70. (2.31) L U' L' B L' U L' B' l' r' b' 
71. 3.07 R' U L B' R U' B' R' r b 
72. 5.52 U L R L B' U' R' B' R l b u' 
73. 4.80 U' L' R B' L U' L' U L' l r' b u 
74. 5.63 B L U L' B U' L R l r b u 
75. (7.12) R B R' U L' B' R L l' r b' u 
76. 4.01 R L R B' U' B R L' l' r u' 
77. 4.84 U' L' R B' L B R' U' l' r' b u 
78. 4.32 U' R U L' B' R' L' B L l' b' u 
79. 4.34 U' B' L U' L' R' L' R r' b' 
80. 3.40 L R' U L' U' B R L l r u 
81. 3.42 U L U L' R B L U' R' l' r b 
82. 3.55 L' U L B L B' R B' l' 
83. 6.00 R' L U' B R' L' U L l' r b' u' 
84. 3.31 U' R' L R B' U' B' L l r 
85. 4.15 B L' U' R' B' R L B l' b' 
86. (6.93) R' L' U R' B L' R B l' r u 
87. 4.35 U B L' U' L' B' L' U' l r u 
88. 4.12 U' L B L' B R' U' R l' r' b' u 
89. (2.22) R U' B U B' R B L r b 
90. 3.35 U' L R' B' R L' U L' l' r' u 
91. 2.58 R L U' L B' R' U' L r' b u' 
92. 3.37 R B' L R' U' L R' B' r' 
93. 3.91 U' L' B U' B U R L B r u' 
94. 3.22 B' U R' L' B R L' B l' b 
95. 3.30 U B' U R' U' L' R B l b' 
96. 3.02 U' L U' R B' R' U R' r 
97. 4.32 B R L' U R' L' U R' b 
98. 3.32 U' B' L U R U B U' r b u 
99. 5.76 U B R' U' R B R' L' l' r b u' 
100. 3.70 U L U' B L' R U' L' B' b' u' 
101. 4.70 U' R U' L' R' B' L' R' l' r' b u' 
102. 4.04 U L' B' L R B' L' B l r' b' u 
103. 3.04 L U' B L' U' B' U L l b 
104. 3.58 U L B R' B L' U' R l' r b u 
105. 3.66 L R' U R' U L U R b' u' 
106. 5.18 R B' U' B' R' U' B R' r b' u 
107. 4.50 U L' R B' R L' B' U' r' 
108. 3.79 L' U' R' U' B R' B' U r' b' u' 
109. 4.17 L U' L R' U L' U R' b u' 
110. 3.79 U' R' B R L B L U' L l' r b u' 
111. 3.61 U B' U R' L' U B L U' l r b' 
112. 4.45 L' R' B L R L' U B' l r b u 
113. 6.14 L' R' U R' B' L B R l r' b 
114. (2.02) B R' B' L' B L' B' U l b u' 
115. 3.21 U' R U' R' B' U B R' r b' 
116. 3.67 L' R' L' R' U' R L' U' l' r' b u' 
117. 4.10 U' B' U B' L B' U' B' l r u' 
118. 4.38 U R U R U R' L' R' r' 
119. 3.77 L' R' L B U B R' L l r' b u 
120. 4.65 L R' B' L R' L B' L' l r' u 
121. 6.18 B' R' L B' R B' U' R l r b u' 
122. 4.19 U' R' B' R' U L' U L' b' u 
123. 3.03 U R U' B' L B' L R' r u 
124. 3.13 U' B' U' R L R B R' l' u 
125. 3.73 U B' L' B L' U' B' U' l' b' u' 
126. 4.39 R' U' L' U' R' U' L B l' u' 
127. 4.18 U L' R B' R B' L' B U r b' u 
128. 2.77 L U' L U' B U' B' R' r' b u 
129. 2.76 U R U' R B L U' R' l' b 
130. 2.81 U' L' R' L B' U' L U l b' 
131. 4.09 R' L' B' R' L' B U' L l r b' u 
132. 2.93 U R U' R' B' R B L l' b u 
133. 4.94 U' R' U' L' B' L' R' U' l' r b u 
134. 3.58 L U' R' L' R U B' U' l r b' 
135. 3.98 L R L B' L B' L' B' l' r b' u 
136. 3.81 B' U B' U' R' B' U' L u' 
137. 3.97 U R' B U' B L U' L' l r' u 
138. 3.32 U R U B' U' R B' L' U' 
139. 3.63 U L B R U B U' B l r b 
140. 2.76 L U B R' B' L' U R l' b u' 
141. 3.36 U' B' U L' B U' R' U' l b u' 
142. 3.13 U L B L' U' R' U' B' l r b' u 
143. 3.24 L U' B U' L' B' U R r' b 
144. (6.77) U B' L' B' U R' L R' l r' b 
145. 2.92 L B R' B' U' R U' B r' u 
146. 3.60 U R' L R' L' B' U' B R' l' u 
147. 4.49 U' R' U' B U' R B U l' b' u' 
148. 5.24 U L U' R' U' B' L B r' u' 
149. (11.40) B' L' B R' B' U' R B r' b' 
150. 3.95 U' R' B R B U B U l' r 
151. 3.35 U R' B' L U' R L' U' r' b 
152. 3.03 B' R B U R U L' U l' b 
153. 3.72 U L U' L' U R L' B' b' 
154. 4.21 L' U B' R' B' L B' U l r' u' 
155. 2.85 R B U R U' L U' B' l' r b' 
156. 3.51 U' L B' L' B R' U' B R l' b u 
157. (2.25) U L U L' B' U L U l' r' u 
158. 3.40 U L U L' R B R B' l r' u' 
159. 3.33 U R U R' U B L' U' R l b u 
160. 3.62 U B L' R' U R B R r' b 
161. (6.56) U L B' R U' L' B' L' B l' 
162. 4.07 U L U B' L' U B' R L' l r b' u' 
163. 4.82 B L U' B' U R' L' R' l' r' b' u 
164. 3.50 U B U B' R U L' B l' r b' u' 
165. 3.03 R' L' B' U L' U' L' R l r' 
166. 6.40 R' L' R B' L U L R' r' u' 
167. 4.39 B L' U' L' R' U' L' R' l' r b u 
168. 4.85 B' U' L U' B' L B' U u 
169. (1.82) U R L' R' L U' L U' b' u 
170. 4.26 U L R' L' B U' R' U' r 
171. 3.46 U' B' R' L U L B' R r b u 
172. 2.88 L' B L B' L U' R B' r' b u' 
173. 3.73 R B' L B' L U L' R r' b u 
174. 4.68 L B' L' R' U' B' L' R' r u 
175. 4.08 B L U' L R U' B R' l r' b u' 
176. 5.24 L B' U' R' B' L U' B' l r b u 
177. 3.80 R' L B U R' B' U' R' l r' b' 
178. 3.53 U R' L' R' B' L R B l r b' 
179. 3.73 U R' L U' R' B L' B' U l b' u 
180. 3.63 U B' L' U L U L' B' b' u' 
181. 5.57 B L' U L U L' R B' l' r' u 
182. 4.40 U B R' L' B L' U' R' l' u' 
183. 4.06 U' B L' B' U' L' B U l r' b u' 
184. 3.97 L R' B U' L B' U L' l' 
185. 5.06 B' R U' L R U' L R' l r b u' 
186. 3.81 U B' L' R B L B' U B' l' r b u 
187. 3.53 U' R' U' R' B' U B R l' r b u' 
188. 2.54 U B' L U' L' B' U' B' l' r u' 
189. 3.58 U B' U' L' B' L B L l r' b u 
190. (2.16) U' B U' L U L' U R l' u' 
191. 3.80 U' L R' B' R L' R' U l r' 
192. 3.42 U' B U' B R' B R' B l' r b u' 
193. 3.74 U B R' U B' L' U L' R' l r' b u' 
194. 4.17 U L R' U R U R' L r' b' 
195. 3.10 L' U B L B U' B' L' l b 
196. 4.36 U L U R' L' B R B R b' 
197. 4.04 U L' R' U R' U L' B' r' b u 
198. 5.39 U' L' R L' U' L' R L' B' l r b' u' 
199. 3.77 U' B R' U' B' R U R' r b' 
200. 3.30 U L R U' R B U' B R' l' r' 
201. 4.96 U' L' B' R B' R U' B L' l' r b u' 
202. 5.14 B R U' R L R U R' l r' b' u 
203. (1.88) U' L U L' B U B U' l b' 
204. 3.87 L' R B' R L' R L' B l b u' 
205. 2.77 U' L' R' B' U B L' B l 
206. 5.12 R B' U R' B' R' U' B l' r u 
207. 4.31 U R U R' U L R U' l' r b' u 
208. 4.54 U B U' L B R B' R B' l' u 
209. 3.57 U L U L B' L' R' L l r b 
210. 3.92 U' L' U' B' L R' B R r b' u 
211. 2.91 L' U' L U R U' R' B' l' r u 
212. 4.90 L R' U' L' B L' U B l r b' u 
213. 3.36 U L' B L R' L R U l' r' b' u' 
214. 3.64 U L U' B' L' B' U' B' l' r' b' u' 
215. 3.02 L R B' R' U R L' U' l r 
216. 3.98 U R U L R' U' L' U l r b 
217. 2.64 L U R' U' L' B' L' U r u' 
218. 4.29 U L' R L B' R' L B' l' b' u 
219. 3.57 U L R' L' B' R' L B' U' r b u 
220. 3.95 L R B U' L U' L' U l' r b u' 
221. 3.30 U R B R' U B' U' R' u' 
222. 5.06 B L' R U L U' L' R l' u 
223. 3.99 R' B' L U R' B' U' R' u 
224. 5.42 L R' B U' L R' B R l' r b' u 
225. 5.87 U' L' U L' B R' U' L' 
226. (6.75) U B L B U' L B L U' l b 
227. 3.05 L B U B' U L U B' l r b u 
228. 4.51 B R L U' L' U' B' L l' r b u 
229. 4.37 L' B' U' R' L B' R B l r' b' u' 
230. 3.76 U' B' U B R U' R B' l b u' 
231. 3.94 U' L B R' B U' R' L l b' u 
232. 3.71 L U R' B' L' R' L' B l' b 
233. 3.80 U L B' L R B' R' L' B l u' 
234. 6.11 U B U R U B' L R U r b' 
235. 3.80 U' L U' L U' B' L U' r' b 
236. 6.03 L R' B U' L R' U' R l' r' b 
237. 4.31 U' L B' R U R' B' U' B r' b u 
238. 3.20 L B U' B' R' U L' R l r' 
239. 3.67 U B R' U' B' U' L B' r' b u' 
240. 4.27 B U' B' R B L R' B' l' r' b u' 
241. 6.18 L' R' U B L' R' B U b u' 
242. 3.10 U L' U' L' B' R B R' r' b' 
243. 3.28 U L' B' U' R L R' U' b' u' 
244. 5.33 U' R' B' R L B' R' U l b u 
245. 3.75 U' R' U' B' U L U' B' l r' b u 
246. 4.35 L R U' B' R' B R' L l' b' u 
247. 3.48 U R' U' B U L' U' L' l b 
248. 3.35 U' B R L' R B R B' r' 
249. 4.81 B L' U B R' U' R B' l r' b 
250. 3.52 U R L' R' B U' B' R l r' b u' 
251. 6.38 R U R B R' B R L' r b' 
252. 4.02 U' B' L' R' L R' L' R l' r' b' u' 
253. 3.92 U B' R' U L' B' U' R' L' r' b 
254. 3.55 U R B U B' L U' B' L' l r b' u' 
255. 2.96 U R' L' R U' R L U L' l' r u' 
256. 5.69 U B R' U L B R U l' r' b u' 
257. 3.49 L B U L' B' U L R U' r' 
258. 3.78 L R' U L' U' B L' R' r b u' 
259. 3.04 L' U' B' L' R' B L' B' l r b' u 
260. 3.95 L U L U B R' L B' l r b' u' 
261. (2.45) U B L U R' B' U R l r' b u 
262. 3.56 U B' L' R U L' R' U' B' l' r' b' 
263. 4.81 L R' B U' L U' B' R' l b u' 
264. (7.70) R B' R L U' B' U' R' l r b u' 
265. 4.22 L' R' B' U B' R' B L l' r' b u 
266. 6.30 U' R B U' L R' L B' l' r' u 
267. 2.86 L' U' R' U' R' L' U R' l u' 
268. 4.57 U R L U' R' L U B L' l' r' b' u' 
269. 4.84 L' B' R' L' B L' B' U' r b u' 
270. 5.01 U' L B' U B' R' U' R' b' u 
271. 4.35 B' U' L B' U' L' U' R r b' u 
272. 3.40 U L U B R L U' B' l r' b' 
273. 3.58 B' L' B' L R' U' L' U l' b' u' 
274. 3.83 L B U' L U' B' R' B l' b' 
275. 3.46 U' R U R' B U R B r b' u 
276. 4.32 U R' B' U B U B' L l r' b' u' 
277. (2.25) U' R' L' U B U R B' b' u' 
278. (1.65) R' U L' B R L' U B' u' 
279. 4.40 B' L R B' R B U' B' l u 
280. 3.49 R' L U L' B L R' L l b' 
281. 3.42 U R' B' L B U L' R L l' r b' 
282. 3.07 L R L R U' R U' L l b' u' 
283. 4.28 R' B' R L' R' U R' L r b u' 
284. 4.09 R' L B' L' U R' U R l b' u 
285. 4.86 L B' U' R L' B U B' r b' u 
286. 4.69 L B L' U' L R' U L U l' b' u' 
287. 3.66 U B' R U' B L' R' L U' r' b' u' 
288. 2.82 L' U L R U' R L B l 
289. 3.43 R L R' B L' B L' U l b' u 
290. 4.12 U' L' R B' U' L B' U r b' u 
291. 2.79 R' U L' U R' U' B L l r' 
292. 3.46 U' L U' B L' R' U L l' r b' u' 
293. 5.60 B U L B' R' B' U R' l b 
294. 4.52 U L' U' R U' L B' L R r' b' 
295. 3.19 U R B' U R' L R L R' b u 
296. 6.09 L U B' L B' U R L' u' 
297. 2.95 L B R U R U B' R' l r u' 
298. 4.11 U' B' L' U B U' L' U r' b' u' 
299. 4.05 U' B' R B L U' R B r' b 
300. 3.33 U B' L' R' U B' U R' l r b' u 
301. 2.70 U R' B U' R' L' U L r u 
302. 3.52 U R U R' U B L' U' R l 
303. 5.72 L U' R' L' U' L U' L' B' l r' u 
304. 3.17 B' R' U R' B' L U' R' u 
305. 3.62 U B U' L' U' B R B' l' 
306. 3.45 R B L R' U' L' R B L' l' b' u' 
307. 4.65 U L' B R' L B' R' L' U l u 
308. 4.54 L U' R' B L U R L' l' r b' u 
309. 4.13 U' L' U' B L B L B L l' r b u 
310. 4.80 U R L' U' L R' B R' L' r' u' 
311. 4.39 L U L B U' L B' R' l r 
312. (1.77) L U B L' B' L U' R l b u 
313. 3.31 R' U B U' L R' L' B' l' r u 
314. 3.88 U R' U' B R U R L r 
315. 3.21 L B' U B' U L' B L l r' b 
316. 4.38 U' B' U R' L' B U B' l r b u 
317. 5.23 B L' U L' B U L' U' r' u 
318. 4.82 B L' B U R U L' U l' r b' 
319. 4.05 L B L R' B' R B' L R r' u 
320. 2.82 U L' B' R' L B R' L' r' 
321. 2.79 L' R' B R' L B' R U' l' r b 
322. 3.09 L B' L' R' U' B L B' u 
323. (6.91) U B' R U B' R L' U l r' b u' 
324. 4.64 U B R' U' L' U' B L l' r' b 
325. (1.76) U L R L' R' U' R B r' b 
326. 3.37 R' U B' L R' U' B L' r b u' 
327. (7.05) U R B' U R' B' L' B' l' r 
328. 5.87 L U B' R L' U L' B l' b u 
329. (7.65) L' U L B U' L R L' l' r b u 
330. 4.97 R' B L R' B R' B R B' l' b 
331. 3.87 L U B U L' U L' R l b' u 
332. 4.69 U' L' U' R' B R L R' l' b u 
333. 3.34 U L R U' L R' U B' R b' 
334. 5.77 L U R U' B' R U L R' l' u 
335. 4.88 U L R' B' R U B' R' L r b 
336. 3.61 R' L' U' R' L' U' R U' l' r b' 
337. 5.04 U' R' U B L' R U B r b' u' 
338. 4.73 U L B L R U' L' B' R' l' r b' u' 
339. 3.81 U' L B L U R' L B' U l r b u 
340. 2.96 U' L' R U R B L B l' r' b u' 
341. 4.46 R U' B L U' L' B U r u' 
342. 3.32 L R B' U L B' U L r' b u 
343. 4.03 L U' B R B' L U' B l r u 
344. 4.14 L B' U' B' U B U L' l' r 
345. 3.16 L U' L' U' R' L U' B' l r b' 
346. (1.77) L U' L' U' L U B' U' r' b' 
347. 3.52 R' U' L U L B L U R l' r u 
348. 3.59 L' U' L' B' R' U' R U' l' r' b' u 
349. 5.08 L B R' L' B L R' U l' r u' 
350. 3.28 U B' R' L R U R L' U l b' 
351. 4.85 U L' R B' L B L U l b u' 
352. 3.34 R' U L B R' B U R L' r' b' 
353. 2.59 L R L U' R' U B U' r b' u 
354. 3.13 R L B R B R' L B l' b' u 
355. 3.11 R' B' U' B' L R U' R r' b' 
356. (1.92) U R U R U' R' L' R' l' u 
357. 3.05 U R' U' R L R U R' l r' b 
358. 3.60 U L U L' B L R' U' R r' b u 
359. 3.67 L U' L' B R' U' B' U r' b 
360. 3.50 B R U' B' L' U B' R' l r' b 
361. 3.32 L' B L B L' U B U l' r u' 
362. (8.17) L' R' U' R B L' R U' l r' b u' 
363. 4.37 B U L' B L R' U B l r u' 
364. 3.80 L R' L' B' U L U B' l' u 
365. 4.30 U' R U' R B' U' L B' l' r' u 
366. (13.26) U L' B' L' B' U' L B l' b u' 
367. 3.14 U B' R' L' B' R' L' R r b' u 
368. 4.07 L B' U L' R' L' U R l' r' b' 
369. 3.44 L R B' L' U L' R L r' 
370. 4.30 U' L U R' U L' B' R' B' l r' b 
371. 4.19 L U' L' U' B' U' L' R l r' b u' 
372. 4.87 L' R U' B L U' B' R' L' l b' u 
373. 4.42 U L B' L R' L B R' u' 
374. (10.07) U B' U' R L' B' L U' L' l' r b u' 
375. 3.09 R U B' U' L B' R U l r b' u' 
376. 2.75 L B L B R U R' B l 
377. 2.73 U R B U' R B' R B' U l' r' b 
378. (2.27) U' L U L' U B U' B l r u 
379. 5.40 U' R B U' R L B R' r b u' 
380. 4.18 R L B' U' R L U R l b' u' 
381. 3.28 U' L' U' L' B' L' R U' b' 
382. 3.48 U R' U B U R U' L l b' u 
383. 3.47 B L R' B' R L U' L l' r b' 
384. 4.71 U' R' U B' U L' R B l r' b' 
385. 5.15 L' B' U L' U B L R' l b u 
386. 3.67 L B' L B' U L' U' R' l' r' u' 
387. 4.14 B R' L' R' B' R' L U l r b' u' 
388. (8.33) U' L' U L' R B' U L b u 
389. 4.04 U B' L' U' L U' R U l b' u 
390. 4.28 L B' L R U' L' B' R' r' 
391. 4.16 U L R U R' B' U B' R' b u 
392. 4.54 U L' B' L' R' B' R U' B r b' u' 
393. 2.95 L' R L B' R B L' B r b 
394. 3.81 R' L R B R U' B U' r' b 
395. 3.65 U' L' B' U' L B' L B' L' r u' 
396. 3.19 U L' B' U R L R U l' 
397. 3.69 U L' U' B L U' L U' R' l' u' 
398. 4.57 U' L R' B' L' R U B l' r' 
399. 3.13 R B' R' B' R L' B' R l r 
400. 5.56 L R B R U' R' L B' U' l r b' u' 
401. 3.85 U' R' L U' B' L B U r' b u 
402. 5.94 U' R' B U R' B R' B' l b u 
403. 4.52 U R' B U' L B L U L' l' r b' u 
404. (6.47) L' R B U' L R L R' l' r' u 
405. 5.07 L U' B' U L U B R' r' b' u' 
406. 4.33 U B U' L B U R' B r b 
407. 2.96 L U B' L' U L' B' L b' u 
408. 3.83 U' L B U' L B' L' R r' b' u' 
409. 2.82 R U R U B U R B r' b' u 
410. 2.71 U B' R B' R' L' B' L' l b' 
411. (7.77) U' R L' U R' U' R' L' l' r' b u' 
412. 3.65 U' R' B' U B' U' L' B l' r 
413. 4.15 L R' U R U B' U R l' r b 
414. 3.48 U B' R L' B' R L U' l r' b' u' 
415. 4.78 L' B L' U' B L' U' L' r u' 
416. 3.49 U R' L' B' U' R' U L' r' u' 
417. 5.25 U' B L R' U' R L U' R' l' 
418. (2.46) R U' B U L U' B U' u' 
419. 3.57 U' L U B' L U' L U L' l r' b' u 
420. 4.21 U B' L R' L U' B U l' r b' 
421. 3.49 L' R L U L R L U' l r b' u 
422. 2.78 R B U R' L U L R' l' u 
423. (7.59) R' L R L' R U' L U' l r' u 
424. 3.10 L R B' R B U R L' l' u 
425. 5.71 R U' B' U' R' B L R l r' b' 
426. 5.50 L B L B L R' L U' l' r b u' 
427. (2.25) U' L B L' R' L' R L r u 
428. 4.24 U' L' U' R L' R' B U' l r' u 
429. 3.50 U B U R' L B' U R L l u' 
430. 3.56 U R' U L' U' L B' U' L l' b u 
431. (1.98) U' R' U' L' B' R' L' B' l r u 
432. 3.77 U R U R U L' B' L l' r' b' u' 
433. 3.88 U' L' U' B L B L R l' r u' 
434. 3.45 U B U R B' R U L R' l' r' b' 
435. 3.94 B' R B' L' R U' B' L' l r u' 
436. 3.72 L R' U R L U' R' L' l r' b u' 
437. 3.01 U' B L B' R' L R' L' l b' u' 
438. (2.48) L B L U B U' L' B r' u 
439. (14.94) R' B R' U' L' R' U' R l' r b u' 
440. 5.86 L R' U' B L B' R' L' B l' r u' 
441. 3.90 L U B R B' R L' R B l 
442. 5.08 L U R' L R' U' B L' U' b u' 
443. 4.47 R B R' B U' L B' R' r b' 
444. 4.34 R' L' R L' U R' U R' l' r' b' u 
445. 4.59 B U R B' L R' B L' l r' b u 
446. 6.38 U' L R' B' L U' B' R' L' r b u 
447. 5.05 U R' U L U R L R' l r b u' 
448. 3.32 U B L U' R' U B' L' r u 
449. 4.30 U' L' U' R' L U' R U' R r' u 
450. 4.62 U' R U B L' U' B' R l' b' u 
451. 2.58 U R' L B L B' R U' r b u 
452. 3.97 U B' R L' U' B R' U l r u' 
453. 5.56 U' L R' B U' B U' B l r' 
454. (9.54) U' B' L' B' U L R L' l' r b' u' 
455. 2.95 L' R L' U R' U' L' R' l' r' b' 
456. (1.91) U' B' R' B' R B' U B r b u' 
457. 4.81 U' L R B U L U' R' r u' 
458. (2.27) L R' U R' B L U' B l' u 
459. 4.61 U' B U' R' B' U R' U' l r 
460. 5.11 B L' R U L B' U' L l b' u' 
461. (1.71) L R L U' B' U' B U b' 
462. 3.76 U' R' U' R' U B' L' R U r b' u 
463. 4.23 B L' B L' B U' L' R l' r' b' 
464. 3.87 R' B' R L B' U' R' U r 
465. 4.61 R' L' B' R' L R' U L r 
466. 3.16 U R' B' U B R U R' l r' b u' 
467. 4.03 R' B' U' B' L U L' B l' r b u 
468. 3.82 U' L R L' B' U' R B' L' l' r u 
469. 2.80 U B U' L B' R' U R' r' 
470. 6.07 R' L R U R' B' R' L l r' b' u 
471. 5.13 R L' R U L R' L' B' r u' 
472. 3.38 U' R L' B U R U L b' u 
473. 4.18 U L' R' L' R' L' R' B' b 
474. 3.81 B U' B' R' L U B' R L l' r b 
475. (7.92) U L U R L U' R B l r b' u' 
476. 3.32 U' L' U R U' R' B U' l b u 
477. (8.89) U L' U B' L' U' B R L l b u 
478. 4.82 L U' B R' L' U L' B R l' r' b' u' 
479. 4.02 U R' B U R L B' U R' r b' u' 
480. 3.27 R' L U B R U' R L' l' b u' 
481. 2.77 U L B' L' R L' R' B l' r u' 
482. 3.08 U R L' R' L' R' U R l' b 
483. (7.71) R' B L' U R' B' L' B' l' r u 
484. 4.44 L B' R L' U L' R' L' l r u 
485. 3.06 U' B R U' B U L' U l b 
486. 4.44 U' B' U L' R L' R B' l' b 
487. 2.95 U' B L' B' U L R L l r' b' 
488. 4.86 B L' U R U L U R' l' r' b 
489. 3.49 L' R' B U' L R L' R' r b' u 
490. 3.42 B L' U L' R' U B' R r u' 
491. 3.50 L R U' L B' U' L' R' l u 
492. 3.86 U R L U B R' L' B' R l r' u' 
493. 6.36 U' B' R' L R' U' R' B l r u 
494. 3.81 R L R B U' L' R U r b' u' 
495. 3.00 L' U' L' U B' U' B' U l' b u' 
496. 5.36 L' U' B' R' B R' B' L l' r b u' 
497. (1.80) L' U L R B' R' B' L' b u' 
498. 3.74 U R B' L' U' L U' R' l b u' 
499. 3.27 U R' B L' B U R' L' R l b' u 
500. 4.48 B L' U' R' B' U R' B l' u' 
501. 4.37 L R' L' R' B' L' R L' l' u 
502. (7.83) B R' L' U' L B U' R l' r' b u 
503. 2.66 U' B' U L' R L' B U' l b u' 
504. 3.54 U B' U' R' L U' L' U' l' r b' u 
505. 4.23 U' L R' B L' U' B' R' l u 
506. 4.81 U L B U L' R L' U' l r' b u 
507. 3.80 U B U R L' U' R U' L b' u 
508. (2.44) U R B L' B' L B R' r b u' 
509. 3.14 L U' R' B R' L' U' R l r b u 
510. 4.48 L R' B L' R' B R L' B' l' r 
511. 4.22 U' L B U' B U L R l' r b' u 
512. 2.90 L R B' R' B' L' R B' l' r b' u' 
513. (1.55) U B U' B' R B' L R' r' 
514. 4.15 L' U' R L' R U' R' U' R' l r' u 
515. 5.91 L' R B' L U' L' R U' l b' u' 
516. 5.08 U B' U B' R B U L' B l r u 
517. 4.10 U B' R' B' U' R' L R' l r' 
518. 4.40 U' L R' U L' R L R L l' r b 
519. 5.27 L U' R' B U' L B U' l' b' 
520. 2.84 U B' U' B L' R U R l' r' b' 
521. 4.01 U L R' U' B L B L R l b 
522. 2.74 U' B U L' U B U' L' l r 
523. 4.28 U' L' U R B' R' L B l r' b u 
524. 5.40 R U' R B' L' U B' U' l u' 
525. 4.38 U' L B R' U' L' U B l' r' b 
526. 3.37 U B L U' B U' L' B' U r' b u 
527. 3.99 L B' L B L B' R L' l' u' 
528. 2.88 U B U' R' B' L' U B' L l r b u' 
529. 5.26 U R U B U' R B' U l r' b u 
530. 4.59 L R B' L B' L B' L l r' b u 
531. 3.42 U L U L B' R L' U' r b u 
532. 3.00 U L R B' U L' R' U' l' b' u' 
533. 4.85 U' B L' B R L' U R' l r' b' u' 
534. 4.14 U R U' L' R' B' L' R B' b' u 
535. 4.20 U L R' U R' L U' B l r b' u 
536. 3.87 B' R' U L B' U B' R l' b' 
537. 2.66 B U' B' U' L' B' R' B' l' r b 
538. 4.86 R B U L B' L U' B l r' b' u 
539. 4.62 R' U B R' U' B' L R' l' r' u 
540. 3.96 R B' L R L' B' R B' b u' 
541. 4.51 U L R U' L U' B' R' r' b u 
542. 5.45 U L' U' B' R' L R U' R l' r' 
543. 2.68 U L' U B L B' R B' b 
544. 4.20 U B' R L U' L' B' L r u 
545. 4.05 L' U R L U' R' U L' l r' b u 
546. 2.50 R B L' U' R' B R' L' u' 
547. 4.50 R' L R' U' L R' U L l r 
548. 3.81 B U' L B U' B R L' b' u 
549. 3.75 U R' B' R' U R' B' U' l b u' 
550. 4.64 U B R U' L' B' L' B l r' u 
551. 3.16 U L R' U' B R B L r' b' 
552. 4.85 U L' U' B' L U' B U l r b' u 
553. (2.32) L' R' B' L' R' L' R' L l b 
554. 2.95 U B R' L' U' R B' L' l' r u' 
555. 3.54 U' R L R' L U R' U' l r b' u' 
556. 6.09 L' U L' U L' B U' L l' r b' 
557. (6.67) R' B U R' L R B U l' r b' u 
558. 3.74 B R' L U R' U R U l' r' b 
559. 2.48 L' R' L' R' U' R U R' l r b' 
560. 3.34 U' R' L R' U' R' L' U' L l r b 
561. 5.26 U' L R U L U B' U R l r b 
562. 3.55 U' L U R' U' B' L U' b u 
563. 3.06 U L' U' R U L R' L l' r' b 
564. 3.89 U' B' U' L' B' L' U' B l' r' u 
565. 5.62 U B R U' B U' R B U' l' u 
566. 3.00 L U' R U' L U L' B l r' b' u' 
567. 4.00 U' L' U' B L' U' L' B R' l r' b' 
568. 3.71 U B L' B L' R U' L' l r b' 
569. 3.90 U' B U L U B' L' R' r' b u' 
570. 4.29 U' L' U B' L U R' U l' r b' u 
571. 3.99 U' B L R' U B L B U' r b' u' 
572. 3.77 U R B' U R L' R' L l' b u 
573. 3.40 L U L U R B L' U' l r' u' 
574. 3.10 U B L B' U L' B U' r' u' 
575. 3.46 L' U B' U B' R B' U l' r' u' 
576. 3.27 U' R' L B L' R U' L l' r 
577. 5.29 L' B U L' B U L U l' b' 
578. 3.73 U' L' B L' U' B' L' R B r' b' u 
579. 4.81 U B R' L' U' B U R' l r b' u' 
580. 4.17 B' U B' L' U' L U' R' l r b' u' 
581. 3.31 L R' U L B R' U' L' r 
582. 3.29 U L' R B' U B L R' l' r' b 
583. 3.88 U' B R' B L B R' U R' r' b' u' 
584. 3.12 B' R' U' L U L B L' l' r' b' 
585. 3.68 R U R B' U' R U L' l' r' b' 
586. 3.14 L B' L U L' R' B L' l r' 
587. (1.80) L B' R U R L' U' R l' u' 
588. 6.18 B R U L' U' R B' L' l' r u' 
589. 3.89 B U B' R L B U B' l' r' b 
590. 4.44 B R' L U' B' L' U' L' r b' u' 
591. 5.30 R' U B' U R' B' U' R' r u 
592. 3.96 U' B' R' L U' R L' B r u 
593. 4.51 R L' R' U B R B R r' u' 
594. 4.68 U' R' L U' R' B R B' L l' b u' 
595. (6.73) U R' L U' B' R U R' l' b u' 
596. 3.77 L B L' U' B' U L' U' l r u' 
597. 4.38 U' R U' B' L R' U' R' l 
598. 3.22 U L' U L' U' L R U' r' b u' 
599. 4.28 U' B' U' R' L B' L' B' l r 
600. 5.62 U R' B L' U' R B R U l' b' u' 
601. 3.53 U' L' U' R B R B R' L r u' 
602. 2.61 U' B L' B L U B U l r b' u' 
603. 3.14 U R' U' R L' B R' L' b' u 
604. 3.32 U L' U B U' R' U L R l' r' b' 
605. 3.76 L' U' B U' B' L' U' B l' r 
606. 3.63 U' L' R' L' U' R' B' L' l b u 
607. (2.39) L U' R U R' U B' U r b' 
608. 3.96 U R U R B U L' U' l u' 
609. 3.08 R B' L' R' B U' L' U' r b' u 
610. 5.05 R L R L' B R' U' L' l' r' u 
611. 4.21 L U L B' U' L' B' R r u' 
612. 3.84 L R' U L' B L' U' B r' u' 
613. 3.69 U L B' L B' R' U R l r' b u 
614. 5.53 U' B L B U' R L' B' U l' r u 
615. (2.35) U L R' U' B' U L' B b u 
616. 3.00 R B' U' B L' B L U r u' 
617. 6.03 L' B' L' B' R' L' R' B' l' r b u' 
618. 2.75 U' R' B' R L B L' B l b' u' 
619. 2.96 R' U R' L' U' L' R' U' l r u' 
620. 3.67 U L U' R' L' R' B' L' R l r' u 
621. 5.97 R B' U' L B' R L' B' l r' u' 
622. 4.57 U' B R L' B' U' R U' l' b 
623. 4.09 U' R' B U B U B' R l' r' b 
624. 3.21 U R B' U R L' R U u' 
625. 3.19 U B' L R' B' L R' U l' b 
626. 2.54  U B U' R' L U L' B r b 
627. (6.58) L R' U R L U B U l r' b 
628. 4.10 L' R' U R L U' R' L l r' b u' 
629. 3.80 L' U' B U B L R' U l r' u' 
630. 4.02 U B U' R B U' L U L r b u' 
631. 2.77 L' B U' L B' U' L R l' r' u 
632. 3.34 U' B L' B U' L' U L' r' b' u' 
633. 4.06 U R' U L' U R B' R' l r' b' 
634. 5.15 B L U B L' R U L l r u' 
635. (7.12) U' L B R U R' B R' b u 
636. 3.64 L R' B L' R B' U B l' b' 
637. 3.28 U L' U L' B' U' B' R l' b 
638. 4.16 B L B U' R B' U B l' r' b 
639. 3.88 L' R' L R' U' B L B' l' b u' 
640. 3.78 U L B' L R' B' L' B l' r' u' 
641. 3.47 U B U B' R B L R' B' l 
642. 3.76 U B U L' U R U L U b u' 
643. 5.44 U' L R' U L U' B L l' r b u 
644. (2.17) U R U R' B' U' B R u' 
645. (13.60) U' R L' R L' B' R B' r' u 
646. 3.57 U L' R' L' R' L U' R' r b' u 
647. 3.09 U' L R U R' L U' L' l' r' 
648. 4.82 U B U R' L' B' R B U l' b 
649. 4.19 L U' L' B' L' U B U l r' b' 
650. 5.86 L U' L B' L' R' L U' l' r' b' u' 
651. 4.67 U' B L B U' B R L' l r' b' 
652. (7.07) U L' B U L' B' U R B' l r' b' 
653. (6.69) R' L B' R' L' R B' L' b 
654. (6.80) U L' R' B L' R B' R l' r b u 
655. 3.36 U R' B' U' R U L R' U r' b u' 
656. 5.31 U B' L' B' U' R L' B' l r' b' u' 
657. 3.71 U R U' R L R L' B L' l' r' b u' 
658. 2.89 R B L' U' R U R L' l r u 
659. 3.29 L B U R B' L' B' R' l' r' b' u' 
660. 3.15 U B' U L' R' U L' R b u' 
661. 5.68 R' U L B R U L' R' L' l b 
662. 4.65 R B L' U' R L U L l r' b' u 
663. 3.57 B' U' R' B R' U' R' B r' b' 
664. 3.09 U B' R L' R L B U' l r b u 
665. 3.87 U L B L' B L R' U' l' r 
666. 6.45 R U L' R L U B R' l' r' b' u 
667. (8.68) L' U' R' B U' R' L' B' l b u' 
668. 3.82 L B U' L' B U' B U 
669. 4.22 B R L R B' R' U R l' r' b u 
670. 4.13 L B' L B R L B' L l' r u' 
671. 3.40 U L R L' R' L B' U' R' r u' 
672. (2.27) U B' U' R L' B R U' l u' 
673. (2.27) U' B U R' B U' B' U l' r b 
674. 4.77 B' R L' U L U L R' l' r b u 
675. 3.97 R U' L' R' U' L' R' U' l' r' u' 
676. 3.09 L U L B' U' L' R' L' l' r' b u 
677. 3.38 L' U' B U R U L R l' 
678. 4.04 U' L B U' L' B R U l' r' b' 
679. 3.63 U' B' L' B U L' U L' u' 
680. 3.76 L' R' U' B' L U' R L r' b' u 
681. 4.56 B' U L' R U' L B' U r' b' u 
682. 5.30 L U L' B R U L U B r' b' u 
683. 5.28 U L B L R' B R' L' l' r' b 
684. 2.89 U' R' U R' B L' R L' l' b 
685. 5.66 R B R L' R' U R U r' b u' 
686. (2.06) L B L B' U L' R' U' l' 
687. 2.94 U L' B' U' L' B' L R' U' l r' u 
688. (2.33) B U' B R' U R U' R' b u' 
689. 2.70 U L' R' U R' U' B' L' R b 
690. 2.79 L' B' U R B' U R' L r u' 
691. 3.08 L' U' L R' B' R L B R' l r b 
692. 3.83 U' R B' L' B U' R U' L l' b 
693. 5.28 U' R' B' R' L' R' L' R' l r b' u 
694. 3.94 L R B L' U' L U' L' l' u' 
695. 3.13 U' B U' R L B R B l u 
696. 3.56 L U R' B L' U R' U l' b' 
697. 4.84 U L U L R' L' B U B' l' r' b u 
698. 4.72 U' L R' U R U' R' B' l r b 
699. 3.74 U R L U R' B R' U' L u 
700. 3.34 U R L R U' L' R L l 
701. 4.31 L R L' B' R L' R L l r' b u 
702. 4.13 R' L' U' B L' R L' B' l' r' b' u' 
703. 3.47 U' L' R' U R' U R' L l u' 
704. 4.36 U R' U' L R' U L' U B' r u' 
705. 3.59 L U L' B' L B' L R' l' b' u' 
706. 2.93 L' B' L' R' L U' B' R l' b u' 
707. 3.17 U R' U L B R L U l' r' b 
708. 4.48 R' B L R' L U R' U' l' r' b' 
709. 2.60 L B' R' L B' U B R l' b' 
710. 4.87 U' R' L R L R B L' R l r' b' u' 
711. 3.83 U L' B' U L U B' L' B b u' 
712. 4.31 U' R U' L' U' B U' R' l' r b' u 
713. 3.72 B R' L R' L R U B' r u 
714. 3.74 U L R' U B R U' R b' 
715. 3.50 U' R' L U' B' R U R r u' 
716. 4.11 U R B' R L' B' U R' B b' 
717. 3.16 U L' B U R B' L' R l' b 
718. 3.84 U L' B' R L' R B U r u 
719. (7.44) U' B' L' R' B' U R' U l r' b u 
720. 3.84 L R' U L' R' U' B U r b u' 
721. 6.42 U R' U' L R' U L R' B l' r' u 
722. 4.73 L R U R L U R' U' 
723. 4.29 U L' R L U R L' B' R l' r' b u 
724. (7.66) U L' R' B U B' L' B' l' r' b' u 
725. (2.38) R B L' R' L R' L' U l' 
726. 4.47 L' B R' U R' B' R' U l' r b u 
727. 3.77 R B U' L' B R' U R' l r' u' 
728. 2.72 U' B' U' B' L' U' L U' l' r b' u' 
729. (6.46) L R U R B L' U L' l r' b u' 
730. 5.18 L' R U' B L B R' B r' b' u 
731. 3.68 L' R U' R B' U L R r b' u 
732. 3.84 L' U' B' R L' U' L R l' r b 
733. 3.75 U' B' U R L B R' L l' r' b' u 
734. 4.09 R U' R B' R L R L' b u 
735. 3.78 U' L' B' R L' R' U L' R' l r' b 
736. 4.24 R U B' L B' L' B L' l r b 
737. 4.04 L R B U' L' R U' L' l r u' 
738. 2.99 L R L' R' B' U' B' U' l' r b u 
739. 4.34 U' L' R' U' L' R B L' U' l r 
740. 2.64 U B U L U' B' U B r' b u' 
741. 5.95 B' R L' R B' R' U' B l r b' u 
742. 4.45 U L' U B' U' R' U' B l b' u 
743. 4.80 L R' U' R' U B R U' l r u' 
744. 4.63 U L' B L R U B L B l' r u' 
745. 3.13 U B L R U' R B' R b u 
746. 4.00 U' L' B' R B R B' U' u 
747. 4.17 U R U' R B' R U' B l' r' b 
748. 3.85 U L U L' U' B U L' B' r b' u 
749. 3.08 L' R U' B' L U' L' U' b' u' 
750. 2.71 U' L' U' L U' R B R' l u' 
751. 4.28 U B L R U' R L' B' l' b' u 
752. 4.04 U L R' L B U L' B l' r u' 
753. 3.34 U R' L' R L R B U' l' u 
754. 3.61 U B R' B' U' B U L r' u 
755. 3.53 U R U L' B' R U L' R' b 
756. 3.09 U L R U B' R U' B R l r b 
757. 3.21 B U' L B U' R' U' B l b u 
758. 3.79 L' B' R' L' R' B' R' B l r b u 
759. 4.50 U L R' B R L R U' l r' b' 
760. 3.00 U R' U' R B R' B L' r b u 
761. 3.03 L R L' U R L' R' B' l' u' 
762. 4.59 L U L R L' B U' R' b u 
763. 5.49 U L U' L U B R L' r u 
764. 5.32 U' B' L R' U L' R U L r 
765. 3.76 R' B R L' R L' B U' l' b u 
766. 5.49 U' R B' U R' U' L' B' r' b u' 
767. 4.09 U B L U' R' L B U R l r' 
768. 2.84 U' L B R' B' R U R l r 
769. 4.58 R' U R' B' U L R' L l' r' b 
770. 2.63 U L R L B L U L' l' r b' u' 
771. 3.60 U' B' R B' L B' U' R l 
772. 3.40 R' L' B U' B' U' B' U' l' b u 
773. 5.42 U R L B R U B' U r b 
774. 3.25 U L B' U L R U' R' U' l r' b' 
775. 2.99 U B L R B R' L B' U l 
776. 3.79 R' B U' R B R B R r b u 
777. 3.88 U' R B' L U L' B' L r' b u' 
778. 4.96 U' L' R' L' B U' B U r' b u 
779. 2.68 U L' B L B' L R' L U l u' 
780. 6.23 U R B' L B' U B R' l r b u' 
781. 3.47 L R' U' L B R B' U' b' u' 
782. (1.44) U R U' R L R L' U' l' 
783. 4.13 U L' B L' B U' R' B' l' r 
784. 4.37 U L U L' R' U' R L B' r' b u 
785. (1.89) L' B L U' R B R' L l' b 
786. 2.98 U' B' L' U' L R' L R' l' r b' 
787. 4.96 U L B' R' L' B' R' L B l' r 
788. 2.59 U L U L' B' U' L U' l u' 
789. (6.88) U' B U R' L B U' R' r' b u 
790. 3.75 L B' L R B L R L' l r u 
791. 3.40 R' U R U L' B U' B' r' b' u 
792. 3.54 U R' B' L' B' L B L l' b 
793. 2.86 U L' U L' B' R' U' R' l' b u' 
794. (8.40) U B' L R U' L U' R' l r' b u 
795. 2.75 U' B L' R' U R U' R' l' r' b u 
796. 2.78 U L' U B U L' B' L' l' r b' u 
797. 3.08 U' B' L B' L' R' B' L' r 
798. 5.87 U R' B' R B' U R' L' B' l' r 
799. 4.84 R U' B U' B' L' B' U' l r b u 
800. 2.89 B' U' L U R' U B U' l' r b' u' 
801. 5.50 U R B R' L R' U' B R l b' u 
802. 5.34 U' L' B L' R' U B' L' B' r b u' 
803. 3.90 U' R L B U' R' U L' l r' b u' 
804. 4.21 U L' R' B' U L' U L l' r' 
805. 4.14 B' R' U' B L' U' R U' l r b u' 
806. 4.11 U L' B' U L B U B L' l r' b' u 
807. (1.47) U B R L' R' L' B' U' r' b' u' 
808. 3.73 U R B L' U B' L R' U l r' 
809. 3.93 L B' R' U' B' L' U L' b u 
810. 3.47 L R U L' U R L U' b' 
811. 3.47 B' U B R' B R L B 
812. 4.09 U' R' L U' R' B U L' r' b' 
813. 3.15 L' B U' R B' U' L' R b u' 
814. 2.90 U R U' B' L' R' L' B' l r u' 
815. 4.65 U L' U' R' U B' L R l' r b u 
816. 6.18 U R' B' U L' R' B R U' l' b' u' 
817. 2.78 L R U L B R L U u' 
818. 3.28 B U B U R U' L U' l r' u' 
819. 2.61 U' B L' R' L' B' R U' r u 
820. 5.27 U' R L' U' L' R U' B' l r' b u 
821. 4.50 R B U L' U R' U L l b' u 
822. 4.05 U' L' R' L' B' L U' R l b u' 
823. 4.52 L' R' L' U R L' U R l r' b 
824. (6.57) R L U' B' R U' L' B' l' b' u 
825. 3.20 U' R' B L R' B' U B u' 
826. (2.27) U L' R L R' U' B R' l r' b' u 
827. 3.59 U' R L' B R' B' U' L' l b u' 
828. 4.52 U B' U' R' L B' U B' b u 
829. 4.98 R U' L B' L U' B L' l' b u' 
830. 3.71 U R' U L U B' U B' l r' u 
831. 3.57 R' U L' U' R L B' R' r' b' u 
832. 4.20 B' U' R' B R L B L l b u' 
833. 3.49 U' R B R' L B L B R r 
834. 3.31 U L U L' R B' R' B' r' b 
835. 2.56 U B R' U B' L' R U' 
836. 3.41 R B L' U' R B R L l b' 
837. (8.14) R U' L' B' U' B R B l r b' u 
838. 3.93 U R' L U B' R B R L' l' r' b u' 
839. 3.26 L' R' L B' U' L' B' U l r' u' 
840. 4.38 U L U' R' U L B' R U' r b u 
841. 3.54 U' B' U R U' B L' U R l' b' u 
842. 2.59 U' B' R B' L B' R B l r' b' 
843. 3.06 U' L' U' R U B U B r b' 
844. (2.22) U R B' R L' U L U' r' 
845. 5.68 U R L' B U' B R U l r u 
846. 3.65 B R B U R L B U l' b u' 
847. 3.71 U' B U' L' B U R B' L u' 
848. 4.84 U L U' L R L U R' l' r b 
849. (7.24) U L U B' U' R B' U r b u 
850. 4.10 U L R L' R L' R L' l' b' 
851. (7.12) L B U B' U B' R' L' l r u' 
852. 2.61 U R B L' B L' B R' 
853. 2.97 U R' U L R' B' L' U' r b' u 
854. 4.04 U' B U' R' L B' U B' L' l' u 
855. (9.00) U' B' U B' R U B L' l r u' 
856. 3.26 U' R' U B U B' L' U' r' b' u 
857. 3.35 U R B L' U' B' L B' L l' r u' 
858. 3.50 U' R B U R B' U' R l r' b' u' 
859. 3.79 U R U' B' U' R U L' B r u' 
860. 3.61 U' B R B L' R L' U' l r' b' u 
861. 3.55 L U' R' L R' U' R B' l' r u 
862. 3.89 U' L' R' B L R U' B l b' u' 
863. 4.37 U B R U B' U L' B l r u' 
864. 2.89 U L R B' L' U R U r' u 
865. 4.71 U' L' R' B L' B U' B' r' b' u' 
866. 3.17 U L U' R L' U L' U' r' u 
867. 5.44 L R U' R B R L B R' r' b 
868. 2.58 U R U' B L U' L B L' l' b' 
869. (1.60) U B L R U' L B' U' l 
870. 3.73 U B R L' U L' R L' r b u 
871. 3.39 U B U' R U L' R U 
872. 4.13 U R U L' R U' B U B r b' u' 
873. 3.80 U L B' U' B R L' U' R l u 
874. 5.23 U' L' R U L' R U R' l' r u 
875. 4.35 U B U' R B' U' R' L l r' b u' 
876. 5.48 U' R' U R' L U B' U L l' b' 
877. 4.68 U R' L' U' B' R L' B l r' u' 
878. 5.97 U R' U B' R B' R U' l' u 
879. 3.58 U' L' U L' U R' B L l u' 
880. 4.16 L' R B U' R B' L' U l' r' b u 
881. 4.19 U' R' L' U' R L U R l' u' 
882. 4.13 U' R L U' R L' B' L' b u 
883. 4.20 U R U' L' U R' U B' l' b u 
884. 2.92 U L' B L' R B U R b 
885. 2.73 U R' B U' B' R U L' l 
886. (7.81) L R' B L' U' B U L' R' l' r b' 
887. 4.55 L B U R' U R' L U' L l b' 
888. 4.81 U' L U' L' U R L B l r b' u 
889. 5.19 L' R' B' L' B' R' L' R r' b' u 
890. 4.18 U' L B' L B' U R L r' b' u' 
891. 3.90 L R L U' B R U' R L b u 
892. 4.62 L' B' U R' L' R' U L l' r' 
893. 2.90 B' R' U' L' B R' L U b' 
894. 5.78 B U' L' B' L' R' U B' l' r u 
895. (2.32) U' L' R B' U R B L' l' r b u' 
896. 3.39 U' R' B' L' B' L U' B' l' b 
897. 5.96 L' R' B' U' B' U' R' B' l' r 
898. 2.62 U' R' B' U R B U L' l' b u' 
899. 5.23 U' L' B' U' R B U' B l r' b u' 
900. 5.02 R L U' L B' U B' U l' r' u' 
901. 5.29 U B' U' L U' B R L l r b 
902. 4.40 R B' L' U' B' U' B' U' l' r b' u' 
903. 4.18 U L' U L' B' L' R' B' r' b u 
904. 4.02 U L R L' B R' L B' l' r b' u 
905. 3.99 L' U' L' B' L' B U' R' l r' b u' 
906. 4.10 U' R L' R' U' R' L' R' l r u' 
907. (1.63) L B' U' L' U L' B' L l 
908. 4.58 L U' R' U' L R' L R' l b' u' 
909. 6.12 L R B' R' U B U R l r b' u' 
910. 5.15 U L U B L' R' U' R l u 
911. 4.01 U L R' B L' U R' B' R L' r' b u 
912. 5.16 U' L R' U R B' U' B L r' b' u' 
913. 5.84 U' R' L R' U' B R' B r u 
914. 3.90 L' R B R' U' R L' R l u' 
915. 4.43 U' L R B R U R L l' r u 
916. 2.63 L R' U' R' U L B U' r b' 
917. 3.36 U B' R U' L' B U' B l' b' u 
918. 3.70 U R' B R' U L' R' B' l r' u 
919. 3.00 U' B R' L R' U' L' B' R' 
920. (8.41) U B' U' L B' U L R l r 
921. 6.31 U' L' U' B' L R' B' U R l' r' u 
922. 3.61 R B R' U' L B U L l' r 
923. 4.60 U B U B' L' R B U l' r b u' 
924. 4.39 L' U B' L U' B U R l' b' u 
925. (12.61) B R U' R' B R' U L r' b' u' 
926. 5.07 L B' L' U B' L' U' R' l' r u 
927. 4.82 L' U R L' U' B' U L' l' r' b u 
928. 3.59 R B U B L R U' B l r b' u' 
929. 3.09 U B L' B L' R' L B' L' b 
930. (7.86) L B' U' B R B L U' l r' b' u' 
931. 2.83 U' L B L' R U' B' R' l 
932. 4.61 L' U' B U' L R L' R' l b 
933. 4.79 R B' R B' U' L' B R l' r' u' 
934. 3.48 U R' U R L B L' U u' 
935. 2.64 U B L B L' B U L B' r' 
936. 2.99 U L' U' L B' U' L' B' R 
937. 4.07 U' L R B R' U' R' U' l b u 
938. 3.37 L U L' R' B L' B' R b u' 
939. 4.96 R B' L' R B L' U' B' l u' 
940. (2.24) U L' U L R' U' L' U' l' 
941. 3.56 U' B' R U' R' B' U' R l' b u' 
942. 2.71 U' R' U R U' R' B' R r u 
943. 3.45 L B' L' B' L R' U' L' l b u 
944. 3.27 U' L' U B' R B U B' r' b' u' 
945. 2.82 L U L U' L R' U L' r b u' 
946. 4.49 R B' U' B' R L R B l' r' b' u 
947. 3.91 L U' B' U' B' L' B' U' l' b' u' 
948. 2.93 U B' L' U' L' R' U B l r' 
949. 3.65 R U' B' U B' U' R U r b u' 
950. 6.28 U L' U' R L R' B L U' l r' b u 
951. 3.09 R U' L U B' R' U L' l' r b' 
952. 2.78 U R B' U L' R U' B' l u 
953. 3.87 U' L' R' L U R U' L' r' u' 
954. 2.63 L' B' L' U L' R U' B' l' r' b' 
955. 3.86 R' U' B L' B U' B L b u 
956. (2.38) U R' U R L' U R' B u' 
957. 3.07 U R' U' R L U' B' U' r' b u 
958. 4.31 U R L' U R B' L' R' U' l r b' u' 
959. 4.76 U R' U L' R' U' B L' R' l u 
960. 5.56 L R U' L' U R B L' l' r b' 
961. 3.79 U B' U L' U' R' L' R l u 
962. 2.88 L R L' U L U' B' L U' l 
963. 2.86 L B R B U' L' R L' l b u' 
964. 5.41 B L R L' B L' U R l' r b u 
965. 3.23 L U B' U L R' L B' l' u' 
966. 4.47 L' B' R B U' L B' R l r b' u' 
967. 3.10 U B' U' L R' U' B' U' l r 
968. 4.01 U R L B R B U' B L l b' u 
969. 3.63  U' B' U' B R L' U L' u 
970. 3.22 B L' R' B' R' L R B' l u' 
971. 3.52 U L U L' R B U' R' L' l' u 
972. 3.75 U R' B U L' U' R L R l r' b u 
973. 4.09 U' L B U R' B' L' R l' r u' 
974. 3.77 L B R U' L' R' B' U l b' 
975. 3.48 U' R U' R' U B' R' U B b' u 
976. 3.94 L' R L' U' L' U' R L R' l' r' b u 
977. 2.99 U' L' B R U' R L' U' 
978. 3.55 L' U' R' U R' L U' R' b u' 
979. 3.72 U' R B U' L R U B' R' l' r b u 
980. 4.99 R' U' R U R' L B' R l r' u 
981. 4.93 L R' L' U' B' L' R' U r' b' 
982. 2.90 U' B' U B L R' B' R' r b' u 
983. 4.16 U' L U B L U' L' R L l r b' 
984. (2.31) R' U' L' U R U B L' l 
985. 2.78 U L U L U L' U' L' U' l r b 
986. 3.35 L U' L U B' R U' L B l r' b 
987. 2.80 B L U' B' U R L' U' l r b' 
988. (2.01) L U' B' U' B' L' B' R b' 
989. 3.28 R U' L' R' B U' B' R b 
990. 3.37 U B U B L' B' R U r b u 
991. (2.28) U' R B' L' B R' U B' l 
992. 3.51 U' R L U' B' U L R' B l' r b' u 
993. 2.57 U' L' R' B' L' R L' U' l b' u 
994. 5.73 U R' L B L' U' B R B' l b u 
995. 3.80 U' B' L U L U R B l' u 
996. 5.02 U R' B' U L' R' L' B l r b' 
997. 3.49 R B' L R' L' U L' B l' r' b 
998. 5.09 R' L U' R L' R' U' B l r b 
999. 2.88 U' R U' R U' R' B R l 
1000. (2.07) U' R L' R' B U' L U'


I wish I can get low/sub 3 b4 euros


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 27, 2017)

3:52.07 Mini Guildford.. that's UWR right?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 28, 2017)

Feet 1:34.16 single and 1:56.97 average of 5. Turns out sub 2 minutes doesn't actually take much effort at all.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 28, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Feet 1:34.16 single and 1:56.97 average of 5. Turns out sub 2 minutes doesn't actually take much effort at all.


cool I cant get sub 2 for some reason lol


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 28, 2017)

applezfall said:


> cool I cant get sub 2 for some reason lol



Try different cube different surface different chair height different turning or just practice


----------



## applezfall (Sep 28, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Try different cube different surface different chair height different turning or just practice


k I will try


----------



## zosiah (Sep 28, 2017)

6:48.07 5x5 Real Man Challenge. Beat my previous attempt by 40 seconds lol. Didn't expect a sub 7 but I'll take it. Also I'm prob the only person crazy and free enough to do this


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 28, 2017)

Broke my 3x3 pb. From 30.001 to 28 something the to 27 something to now 23.321!


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 29, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Feet 1:34.16 single and 1:56.97 average of 5. Turns out sub 2 minutes doesn't actually take much effort at all.


gogogogo AfR


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 29, 2017)

Full T ZBLL set

Like, the last set isn't usable at all, but I finally know those last dozen algs

Drilling those, and then finishing up the U set.
Then Pi
Then L
Then H
Then S/AS

I've a looonnngggg way to go


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 29, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> gogogogo AfR


Dropped my average of 5 PB to 1:48.27 last night... Unfortunately the AfR will drop far beyond my reach this weekend (not really unfortunately... I love it when AfRs drop)


----------



## Cale S (Sep 29, 2017)

2.94 skewb avg50 and 3.08 avg100

close to pbs


----------



## asacuber (Sep 29, 2017)

1. 0.00 U2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U'
2. 14.75 F' R F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U

2/2 2x2 MBLD uwr fail. +2 on second(guessed auf wrong) made it a 14 + i paused 2 sec to recall the eg on the second lel


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 29, 2017)

58.47 Mega Ao12. I just want sub-1 official -.-


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 30, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Dropped my average of 5 PB to 1:48.27 last night... Unfortunately the AfR will drop far beyond my reach this weekend (not really unfortunately... I love it when AfRs drop)


no no no no
Feet is [was] easy [for me] to improve in.


Spoiler: Improvement tracking



June 26 = 2:30
July 1 = 1:45
July 7 = 1:30
150 Feet solves solve total
Sept 1 = 1:15
Dec 10 = 1:09
Dec 20 = 1:05
Dec 3 = 1:08
Jan 3 = 57
Jan 18 = 58 so I'm sub 1ish in 6 months of on and off practice


No matter how far down the AfR goes, you'll be able to reach it with the power of ZZ. And practice and things like that.
For the moment, though, is NR possible, or is this person also from south africa?



To keep this on topic, 1:07.53 PB Megaminx ao100 by like .05


----------



## asacuber (Sep 30, 2017)

deviation god #5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-30
avg of 5: 12.33

Time List:
1. 9.65 U R' L' D' R' L2 U2 B R2 F2 B2 L' B2 L B2 R F2 L B2 U' 
2. 16.97 U F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F R D' R2 U L U B2 F' D 
3. (9.42) F U' L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B L B' R D U2 B2 F' U 
4. (20.11) B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 U2 L' U F' L2 U L D2 U' F 
5. 10.38 R2 F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 L F2 R2 U' B L R2 B2 L2 R D B L2


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 30, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> no no no no
> Feet is [was] easy [for me] to improve in.
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely completely messed up the average. My feet felt like they'd never solved before. Did the equivalent of 10 solves in the mean. But I agree, sub minute doesn't feel difficult, so I'll go for that next year.

On topic, my official 6x6 single is now my overall PB.


----------



## asacuber (Sep 30, 2017)

12.69+ 2x2 2/2 MBLD

so close
E: uwr ao5? ignore the 0.00s

17. (DNF(35.00)) F2 U2 R2 F U2 F U' F R2 U 
18. 0.00 F2 U2 F' R U' F2 R' F2 U' 
19. 28.90+ F U2 F U R2 F U F2 U' 
20. 0.00 U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R F' 
21. 31.63 F2 R F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' 
22. 0.00 U2 R F R2 U F R2 F2 U' 
23. 12.69+ F' U F' R2 U R2 U F' R' 
24. 0.00 R F2 R2 U F' U F' R2 U' 
25. 48.90+ F R F2 R U' F U2 R F'


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 30, 2017)

1.484 ao100 PB and also 1.383 PB ao50 solves 40-90
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-29
avg of 100: 1.484

Time List:
1. 1.750 U' F' U2 F' R' F' U' R U2 
2. 1.743 F U' F U2 F U' R' F2 R2 
3. 1.891 F R' U2 R2 F' U' F' R U 
4. 1.532 F' U F2 R' F U R F2 U 
5. 1.536 F R F2 R F2 R2 F' R U 
6. 1.364 F' R F' U2 R2 F' U R F2 
7. 1.576 U2 F R' U' F' U F' U' R' 
8. 1.756 R' F R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R 
9. 1.870 F' R U' F U2 F R F U' 
10. 1.580 F2 R F2 R' F' U2 F' R U' 
11. 1.342 F R F2 R' F' R F' R F' 
12. 1.782 R U F U' F R' U' R' U' 
13. 1.285 F R U2 F2 R U2 R' F R 
14. 1.807 U' F2 R2 U F' R' U F2 R 
15. 1.775 R U F' R' U2 R' U2 F U' 
16. 1.779 F2 U F' U2 F U F' R' U' 
17. (2.086) F2 R2 U2 F R U2 F' R' U 
18. 1.812 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F R U 
19. 1.603 F2 U R' U F' U2 R2 F2 U' 
20. 1.525 R U2 R' F' U2 R U F2 R' U' 
21. 1.391 F2 R' U2 F' U F2 U R U 
22. 1.443 U' R U2 R F2 R U2 F' U 
23. 1.471 F' R F' R2 U2 F' R' F U 
24. 1.370 R' F' R2 F R F' U2 F' U' 
25. 2.029 R F' U2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 
26. 1.399 F U F U2 F U2 F R F' U2 
27. 1.814 U2 R' F2 U R' U' F2 U R' U' 
28. 1.618 R2 U F2 U R F2 R' F' U' 
29. 1.305 R F R2 F R' U2 F U2 F2 
30. 1.675 R F U2 F2 R' U' R F' U 
31. 1.367 R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R 
32. 1.643 F' R F2 U2 F' U' R2 F R 
33. 1.222 U2 F2 U' R' F R' U R' U' 
34. 1.547 R2 U' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U' 
35. (4.540+) F R' F' U' R U2 F' U F' 
36. 1.740 R' U R2 F' R' U F2 R2 F' U' 
37. 1.374 U2 R F2 R F' R' U' F U' 
38. 1.830 F U' F' R2 F' R2 U R' U' 
39. 1.733 F2 R U R U' F2 U' F U' 
40. 1.550 U R2 F' U' R U2 R U F2 
41. 1.156 F' R2 F R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 
42. 1.073 U F R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' 
43. 1.686 R F' R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U 
44. 1.117 R U' F R F' R U2 R2 U' 
45. 1.286 R2 F2 U2 R F U2 R U2 R' 
46. 1.664 U2 F' R' F2 R U' R U R 
47. 1.232 R F2 U F' R' F U2 R U2 
48. 1.555 F U R2 U' F2 U R' U2 R 
49. 1.443 F R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U R' 
50. 1.437 R' F U' F2 R' U' F' R2 U' 
51. 1.452 F' R U' F U' F' R F' R' 
52. 1.370 R' F' U R U2 F' U' F R' 
53. (1.028) R U' R' F2 U' F2 U' F R' 
54. 1.444 F U F' U2 R F' R' F R' U2 
55. 1.230 F' U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' 
56. 1.325 R U' R U R' U F R2 U' 
57. 1.204 F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U2 F' U' 
58. 1.543 U2 R2 U' F' R U2 R' F U' 
59. 1.247 F U' F' U F2 U2 R' F2 U' 
60. 1.731 U2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 
61. 1.642 U F U' F2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
62. 1.304 U' R F' R U F R' F2 U2 
63. 1.491 U2 R U' F' U' F R F' R 
64. (0.984) F' U2 F' U F2 U R2 U2 R2 
65. 1.140 R' F' R' U' R U F2 R2 U' 
66. 1.395 R2 F U R F U2 F R2 U2 
67. (1.059) R F2 U' F' R U2 R U2 R' 
68. 1.145 R U2 F2 U F' U' F R F' 
69. 1.564 U2 R F' U R' F R2 F2 U2 
70. (3.806+) F U F U2 F' U R' F' U2 
71. 1.471 F2 R2 F' R F' U R' U F' U2 
72. 1.671 F' U' F U' R U2 F' U' F2 U' 
73. 1.531 F2 U' F R' U R2 F2 U F' U' 
74. 1.073 U' F' R' U2 F R F' U R2 U2 
75. 1.662 U' F' U R2 U R2 U F' U 
76. (4.000+) R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R' 
77. 1.330 U R2 F U' F R2 F' U2 F2 
78. 1.436 F' U' F2 U2 R' F' R F2 R 
79. 1.667 R F' U2 F R U' F U F' 
80. 1.317 U' R2 F2 R F R' F U2 R 
81. 1.632 U F R' U2 R2 U' R F' R2 
82. 1.401 F R2 U F' U2 R U2 F' R' 
83. 1.140 R2 U2 R' U F' U F U' R' 
84. 1.435 F R F2 R U R2 U F' R' 
85. 1.342 R U2 F R U' F2 R U' F' 
86. 1.497 R U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U' F' 
87. (1.030) F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U' 
88. 1.394 U F U2 F' R2 U R F2 U2 
89. 1.538 U' R' U R U F' R F' R2 
90. 1.123 R2 F2 U' R F' R U' F' R2 
91. 1.467 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R F R U2 
92. 1.370 R F R' F' R' F U' R' U 
93. 1.482 U R F' R U2 R' U F2 R2 
94. 1.169 R F R' U R2 F' R F' U' 
95. (2.450) U' R' F2 U R2 U R F U' 
96. 1.464 R' F' U2 R U F U F2 U2 
97. 1.467 R U2 R' F R2 U R2 F' U 
98. 1.455 F U2 R' F2 R2 U F' R' U2 
99. 1.307 U2 R' U F2 U' F' U2 F R' U2 
100. (0.915) F' R F' R2 U F2 R2 F' U2


----------



## Randon (Sep 30, 2017)

Just got my second sub 10 solve. It was full step (sune and v-perm lol).

9.829 - F D F R F2 B' D2 F U' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 1, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Please take my NR lmao


Taken


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 1, 2017)

36.26 4x4 ao50, PB by almost 0.8s


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> 1.484 ao100 PB and also 1.383 PB ao50 solves 40-90
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-29
> avg of 100: 1.484
> 
> ...


how did you sub 1 the last solution I cant find a solution under 10 moves


----------



## RhysC (Oct 1, 2017)

3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-1
avg of 12: 9.58


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 9.00 F' U' D' R D2 F B U L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B R2 B L2 B D2 L' 
2. 10.17 B' F R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D' L U2 F2 U2 R2 F R F D 
3. 10.81 F' R2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 L D L' B2 R2 U' L R F' L 
4. 9.80 R U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L U F' R2 B2 F U B' L 
5. 9.32 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D L2 B R2 F R B2 L2 D' B F D2 
6. 8.65 B2 D L2 D U2 B2 L2 D U B U' L' R2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' F2 
7. (8.35) F' L' F2 R' U2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L' U R U' F' L R2 D' L' R2 
8. 8.40 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D U2 F' L R2 U F' D B2 R' D2 F 
9. 9.42 U D' B D2 F U F' R' B L' R2 B U2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 
10. 10.15 D L' B L2 D2 R B2 U' B' L' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 D' L2 
11. (11.27) U F R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' D' F2 R2 F R B L' F2 
12. 10.08 U2 D2 B L2 B2 U L U2 R L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 D'


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 1, 2017)

applezfall said:


> how did you sub 1 the last solution I cant find a solution under 10 moves


X' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> X' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U


doesnt work https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_R_F-_R2_U_F2_R2_F-_U2&puzzle=2x2x2&alg=x-_U2_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 1, 2017)

applezfall said:


> doesnt work https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_R_F-_R2_U_F2_R2_F-_U2&puzzle=2x2x2&alg=x-_U2_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U


I said wrong rotation, it's x2 y I think


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> I said wrong rotation, it's x2 y I think


ya x2 y is correct


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 1, 2017)

5.696 ao100 (PB by about 0.15 s) for 2×2×2. Quite a few lucky scrambles with one-move layer, though.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 1, 2017)

8.94 LL skip with the SM


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 1, 2017)

my fastest counting solve ever.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-2
avg of 5: 7.30

Time List:
1. 8.11 F' U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R' F' D F' U B' U2 L2 D2 
2. (5.61) R' F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' B' U' F' L' R' B2 D' U R' B' 
3. 8.16 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 F L2 R U2 F L' U B F2 R 
4. (8.17) U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 L F L2 D B L F R' B L 
5. 5.64 D2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R U2 R2 F R' B' D R2 D'

zbll on both of the 5's


----------



## Randon (Oct 2, 2017)

New 3x3 PB Ao12, and Ao5! Last 12 solves in a 100 solve session. 

*13.860* = 16.678, 13.294, 14.225, (16.963), 13.841, 14.139, 14.123, (11.729), 13.996, 12.793, 12.943, 12.574
The last 5 solves were a PB Ao5:* 12.770*

The Ao100 was 14.974.


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Oct 3, 2017)

Finally! 
I did a 2x2 average of 100 and got a sub ten average! BTW I just learned ortega the other day.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-2
avg of 100: 9.89

Time List:
1. 10.81 F U' F U R' F2 U R2 U2 
2. (29.29) F2 U' R' F R2 F2 U2 R' U' 
3. 12.41 R' F2 U R' U' R2 U F2 R' 
4. (3.87) U R' F' R U' R F2 R F' 
5. 13.54 U' F U' F2 R U2 F' R' U2 
6. 5.43 F2 U' F R' F R' U2 F2 U2 
7. 10.67 U' F' R U' F2 U R' U2 R' 
8. 5.91 U F' R U2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' 
9. 8.60 R' F' U' R F' U2 F U' F2 U 
10. 9.10 U' R F' R2 U R U R U' 
11. 16.16 R' U' F R U R2 U' R U2 
12. 10.37 F' U R F' R U F2 R' F U' 
13. 10.11 U R' U2 R2 F R' U R' F2 
14. 12.27 F U' R2 U R U2 F' U' R 
15. 7.34 F2 R' F U2 R' F' R' F2 U 
16. 7.97 R U2 R' F R F2 R2 F' U2 
17. 10.05 R2 U F2 U F' U F U2 F' 
18. 9.35 U' R2 U2 R' F R F U' F2 U' 
19. 8.29 F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R U 
20. 11.53 U R U' F R2 U F' U2 F' 
21. 7.19 R' F' U' R2 F2 U' F U2 R U 
22. 10.51 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' 
23. 7.32 U' R2 U' F R U' F' R' U2 
24. (26.89) F' U F2 U' R2 F U F U 
25. 8.80 U2 R' F R' F2 U R U R U2 
26. 9.57 R F U' F' R F' R F' U' 
27. 11.32 R F U' R U R' F U' F' 
28. 9.26 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 U' 
29. 11.25 R2 U' F' U R' U' R U R2 
30. 11.81 R' U2 F' U' R F' U2 F U' 
31. 9.09 R' U R2 U F' U2 F U2 F' R' 
32. (4.37) R2 F' U2 F' R U' F U R2 
33. 10.06 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F R U' 
34. 7.75 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F U2 F2 
35. 10.97 U' F R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' 
36. 6.88 U' R' U2 R2 U' F U2 R U2 
37. 11.60 F2 R' F R' F R U' R' U 
38. 14.97 F U2 R F R2 F' R2 F2 U2 
39. 11.56 R2 U R U2 R F' U F' U 
40. (21.64) U' R2 U2 F' U' F U' R' U' 
41. 8.24 F R' F' R' U2 F2 U' R U' 
42. 10.78 F R F' R' F2 U' F R2 U' 
43. 12.82 F2 U' F R' U F U' R2 U' 
44. 6.80 R2 F' U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U2 
45. 10.75 U2 R2 F R2 U' R F2 R2 U 
46. 8.73 R F R2 U' F' R F R' U' 
47. 13.00 R' F2 U F2 U R2 F2 R' U' 
48. 8.08 F' U2 F U2 R' F' R F' R2 U' 
49. 15.51 R2 F' R2 U' F R F R' U' 
50. 12.81 R2 F U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U 
51. 12.55 F R' U' R' U R' F U2 R' U' 
52. 9.67 R U' F R' F R2 F' R2 F 
53. 9.06 U2 R U' F R U' F2 R2 U' 
54. (18.57) F2 R2 F' R' U2 F R' U2 R 
55. 9.45 U2 R2 F U2 F R' U2 R U' 
56. 12.42 U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 U R2 U2 
57. (0.66) U R2 F U' R2 F' U R' U2 
58. 9.26 U' R U' R F' R U R2 U2 
59. 10.41 F' R U2 F' U' R' U2 F U 
60. 8.32 U' F' R F2 U2 F' R F2 R' 
61. 11.53 R' U' F' R2 U R' F U2 R' 
62. 8.46 U F2 R2 U R' U' F' U F2 
63. 8.52 U' F U2 F R F2 U2 R' U2 
64. (0.12) F R' U F' R2 F' U R U' 
65. (0.52) U' F2 U F' R U' R U R2 
66. 8.01 F U2 F' R2 F' U R2 F2 U2 
67. 8.27 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R F2 U2 
68. 5.80 R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' F' 
69. 9.21 U' F' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
70. 13.56 U2 R U' R2 F U' R F R2 
71. 12.52 R' U R F2 R U' F2 R' U' 
72. 10.05 F2 U' R' F U' F2 R2 F' R' 
73. 10.22 U' F U' F U' R F2 R' F2 
74. 10.13 F' R' F' R U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
75. 17.66 U F R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 
76. 8.34 U2 R' U' F U' R2 F R' U2 
77. 8.24 R F2 U2 F R' F R' U2 R' 
78. 9.63 U R' F' R U2 F' U2 R' U2 
79. 8.69 F U' F2 U' F2 R F2 R2 U2 
80. 10.00 F' U F2 R' F' R2 U2 F U 
81. 6.68 F' R' U2 F R' F R' F' U2 
82. 8.11 F2 R U' F R' U F R2 U2 
83. 16.34 U' F R' F' R2 F2 R' F' U2 
84. 8.86 F2 R U2 F' R2 F' U R2 F' 
85. 6.09 F R U2 F U2 R2 F R' U2 
86. 7.00 F U2 R' F R F2 U2 R U' 
87. 8.80 F2 R2 U' F R' U' F U2 R U' 
88. 7.00 U' F2 U' R F' U' R2 F2 R' 
89. 9.70 U F R F2 R F' R' U F2 U2 
90. 9.84 U2 F U F2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
91. 9.82 R U F U' F U2 R' F' U' 
92. 12.56 U R2 F2 U' R F' U2 F' R' 
93. (19.81) F U' R' F2 R2 F2 U' F U2 
94. 5.46 F' U R' U2 R F R2 F U 
95. 9.92 U2 F R F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 
96. 9.46 U2 F2 R2 U' R U' F2 R2 U2 
97. 5.95 F U' R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R' U' 
98. 11.80 U F' U2 R F2 R' U' R U2 
99. 10.96 U' R U2 F2 R' U' F' R U 
100. 8.26 F2 R2 F R' F2 R2 F' U2 R'


----------



## Cale S (Oct 3, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-2
avg of 12: 2.64

Time List:
1. 3.11 L' B R B R L' U' B L 
2. 2.62 R' U B' R' L' B' L' R' 
3. 2.71 B L' U' L' U' R U R 
4. (3.13) B' L' R B' R U R' L' R' 
5. 2.84 R U L B L B L' B 
6. 2.40 B' L' B R L U' L' U L' 
7. (1.99) R U B' R' L' U' B' R U' 
8. 2.76 R L' U L' B R L' U R' 
9. 2.57 B' U B R U' L' B L' R 
10. 2.51 B R B' U R' L' U R' B' U' 
11. 2.47 L' U B' U B U' R U' R' 
12. 2.42 B' L R' B U B' L B


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 3, 2017)

Real Life Cuber said:


> 57. (0.66) U R2 F U' R2 F' U R' U2





Real Life Cuber said:


> 64. (0.12) F R' U F' R2 F' U R U'





Real Life Cuber said:


> 65. (0.52) U' F2 U F' R U' R U R2


Lolwut


----------



## applezfall (Oct 3, 2017)

Real Life Cuber said:


> Finally!
> I did a 2x2 average of 100 and got a sub ten average! BTW I just learned ortega the other day.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-2
> ...


lol what is with the sub 1s


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 3, 2017)

4 BLD 9:49.18 [5:49.92]

I've done 18 solves in the past 2 days and after about 9 of them being off by 2-3 pieces I finally get a success. Sub-10 too!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 3, 2017)

4x4 pb 1:32


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 4, 2017)

.375 2x2 pb single, could be executed as sledge but I did a different angle, that's over 10 tps on a 4 mover!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 4, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 4 BLD 9:49.18 [5:49.92]
> 
> I've done 18 solves in the past 2 days and after about 9 of them being off by 2-3 pieces I finally get a success. Sub-10 too!


7:00.13[3:44.85] WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Oct 4, 2017)

Got a square-1 PB average of five, but the scrambles were pretty easy so I can't necessarily say I've really improved.

Average of 5: 15.698
1. 16.319 (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) /
2. (13.978) (0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, -4)
3. (27.879) (-2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (6, -3) / (2, -5) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)
4. 16.735 (0, -4) / (-3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) /
5. 14.040 (6, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## Hussain Khuraibet (Oct 4, 2017)

3x3
My PB is 23.567
Best Mo3 is 31.111 Ao5 is the same
Ao12 is 33.582
Ao50 is 37.407
Ao100 is 37.787
2x2
best is 15 seconds using 3x3 method


----------



## applezfall (Oct 4, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> .375 2x2 pb single, could be executed as sledge but I did a different angle, that's over 10 tps on a 4 mover!


wtf my pb is .39


----------



## applezfall (Oct 6, 2017)

its ok I guess




I am working on getting a sub 20 with 10 other methods


----------



## applezfall (Oct 6, 2017)

lol
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-6
avg of 5: 2.90

Time List:
1. 3.19 U L R L R' B L B' U' b' 
2. (2.50) U B' U' B L' B R L r' b u' 
3. (3.89) R' U' B U L R' B R' b' 
4. 2.84 B' R' U' R L' U' L B l u 
5. 2.67 U L' B L' R' L B' U' l r b
I think I can get a sub 3 average on cam


----------



## asacuber (Oct 7, 2017)

um

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-7
single: 11.94

Time List:
1. 11.94 (-3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/

i solved it in a way that gave me CO and CP skip with opp-opp EP. Help me plz w/ recon


----------



## Ianwubby (Oct 7, 2017)

New 3x3 PBs a few days ago:

Ao5 - 12.19 (previous was 12.32)
Ao12 - 12.93 (previous was 13.55)
Ao50 - 13.97 (previous was 14.4x)


----------



## Cale S (Oct 7, 2017)

10.26 3x3 avg100
9.74 avg50
9.05 avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-7
avg of 12: 2.50

Time List:
1. 1.79 L B' L' B L U R' L 
2. 2.24 U R' U' L U R B L' R 
3. (6.03) U R L' U R' B R' U B' L' 
4. 3.59 L R' L R U' R' L' B R 
5. (1.10) R' U B L' U R' B' L' 
6. 3.17 L' R U' B U R B' L' 
7. 3.05 L R' B' R' L B R B R' 
8. 1.61 R' U R' U L' B' L U' 
9. 2.72 U B L' B R B' U B' L' 
10. 2.72 R' L' B' R' L R' L' B' 
11. 2.16 R U' R B R U B R' 
12. 1.97 B' R U B L U' B L' U


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 7:00.13[3:44.85] WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


this is scary


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 8, 2017)

First sub 20 3x3 Solve!!! 19.953 but it counts.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 8, 2017)

6x6 PB single and ao12, got a bit lucky toward the end with low parity count. Solves werent that good at the end...

Average of 12: 1:56.05
1. (1:38.85) 3u r2 3f' U 3f' F2 u2 3f' f R' l 3f2 R2 L' 3r 3u2 U B2 3f' r2 b' R' 3u2 D B f2 r u2 b' u2 D2 U' 3r2 l F2 b D2 r d l2 3f d' F' R F R' b2 u' f L u R2 b' l' r' f d 3f b2 F' l2 f 3u d' u2 L' B f2 3r 3f' B u d' 3f2 F' R' 3u' 3f' U2 d' 
2. 1:59.63 3u' l b R 3u' d' L' B F2 U2 3r' 3u' R F' 3u' B' 3r R' r u' B' l' 3f u' 3r' B 3r2 D L2 u R' U' D' 3u2 L' d 3f' 3u' l' d U' 3r' R B2 f 3f2 D2 f2 d2 L' 3r2 l R r' B 3r2 F2 D 3u' B2 L f2 l' D' r l' F2 U' F R2 r' u f 3f u F 3u 3f 3u2 B' 
3. 1:55.89 u f2 B2 3r' 3f' L2 F b2 B2 3u' R' l' 3u2 F' U2 u' 3u2 R' 3f L' u 3f' L' l' b F' f' d' F' 3r' L 3f' b D2 R2 d2 3u' F2 u' r D F2 3u2 R U2 F 3u2 l2 R2 U2 f2 F' B' r' U2 3f 3r2 b2 D' d2 b2 u' U D 3f' U' d2 3r' r2 3f2 r' R' f2 3r2 u' l2 F b' 3f' u 
4. 1:55.96 r' L b' 3u2 r U' l' D L2 r2 R 3u' B' r' f u' r D2 3u2 r' l2 R' d2 3f2 B' U2 F2 l2 U u' b D2 r2 3r u2 3u' F b2 r2 R' F' R' F' d' 3f u' 3f2 B2 r l' d 3r2 U' 3u F2 L2 d' B U u R' 3f F' U' u f 3f2 r' D 3r B D' F' B2 d F' L u r u 
5. 2:00.48 3r R B U2 b f2 l u B R2 3f2 b R2 l2 F2 l U2 L' B F b2 3u' 3f R2 L 3r2 d2 u U 3u D' r 3u2 l f2 r' L2 f2 l' b u b2 u' U 3f' L2 l' U' l d2 R r' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 u2 R U2 B' L R r D2 f l2 B' D2 l' b2 l2 B2 L' B' R' u' f2 R 
6. 1:48.62 3f' R2 u U2 L R d' b2 F' 3u2 f2 u2 U2 L 3r2 b2 l b' u2 F R2 l2 3u2 B' F2 3r' B' F2 f2 D r2 l' D2 3r2 R2 D' f' r F' B 3r2 u2 l U' D' u2 r R2 F' D' L B' b r 3r u2 L l2 R D' r2 U2 B2 f2 r2 B 3u' d u f 3r' l' F u2 R2 L' d2 b f2 3u 
7. (2:03.43) d D L u2 L2 3u2 3r2 F l' 3r u' U2 F' D2 U 3u' f' L b' U' R2 d2 l 3f2 r2 L D' 3r L2 R2 F2 d 3r2 L u 3r2 U2 3r L2 l' u' f' L2 b' F B L2 3f 3r R' 3u l2 U2 d f l' r' 3r L 3u l' U2 D R2 f 3u2 U' d2 B2 f' F' d 3u' D' F' D F' L2 F' d 
8. 1:53.28 r' u R2 f 3r 3u2 R2 f F' R r2 3r D r2 L' l2 u2 D2 f' 3f2 l b' d2 3f' R' d2 l2 3f2 B b' L l' 3f 3r2 3f b2 L2 b' u' L' R2 f2 l' b B' 3r2 3f' 3u B 3f u2 F2 l 3r' R 3u d2 L' 3r f' D f U2 R f2 U2 r' d' B' b D f2 3u' L f d 3f 3u L2 3r 
9. 1:54.75 d R 3r' f d' U u2 F' f b' B' r' 3r' d 3r2 b2 u' L' D B 3r2 f L F2 R r2 L' B' l' L' 3f u f 3f d b2 F' r B d r' F2 l' D' r2 3f2 U D' r 3u' l' 3f' f' D b2 U L' f2 r' 3f f 3u D d 3r2 b2 3f2 B' L F f' 3r' b2 d b2 D2 F 3u2 3r U 
10. 1:55.03 B2 f' b2 R2 L f U B b2 D' u 3u' U' r2 F' u' l 3f' B2 R l2 L 3f' f d' u' F L' 3u l2 f R 3r2 r2 l' d2 3u2 b 3u2 3f' d' 3u' r' 3u' 3r2 U2 u' L2 F' u r' d D2 L' d2 l B F' 3r U' 3f L u2 l2 U 3u 3r r' b' F2 D R2 U D2 u2 L2 D b' U' L' 
11. 1:59.97 l f2 F2 L' 3r2 U2 b2 L F2 D' F' u2 U2 3r' 3u2 D' b' B2 3f d2 L u R' U2 f2 l' b u D2 d 3u2 3f2 D2 3f' u2 B' U2 3r d2 3f' f 3r U2 R2 D2 u2 R2 u R' l D' b2 f' d2 f r 3u2 D F' 3r r R2 3u B2 F' 3r2 F' d' f' 3u2 R' u' d R D b L2 3u 3r2 U' 
12. 1:56.91 u' 3r' R b2 F2 f R D' 3u2 r' F2 B' l2 B' d2 l2 D2 3r2 U 3f' F l' U f2 b r2 B' U' R2 f 3r' D2 B' 3f2 3r f d l2 F' f' 3u d' f' b2 B' L2 3r2 u2 L2 u' R' r' l' D2 u' 3r2 D2 f' b' L' B2 b2 3r2 U' L' u' L R2 l2 r' u' f' u' d' b d' b' f l r'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 8, 2017)

29.95 OH ao100


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2017)

cool

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-8
avg of 12: 8.89

Time List:
1. 8.67 R' B2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' B' U L2 D' L' F L U R2 B'
2. 9.34 L F2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D R' F' U B2 D2 B2 D' R
3. 8.95 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D U2 F2 D L' B F2 D' F' L' U' B D' F2
4. 8.79 R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 L U B F' L' D U B2 L
5. 9.72 L' B2 F2 L U2 L D2 B2 D2 R' U2 D' L R2 F' D B U' L R U'
6. (7.53) U D' F U' R' B' R D' F L' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2
7. 7.82 R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R F D B' U' F R B F' R'
8. (11.17) U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 F U2 F U' B2 R D' B2
9. 9.12 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R' D R' D2 B2 R F L2 F2 D2
10. 8.17 B U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' B R F' D' B2 L' D' U
11. 9.94 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' R2 D2 B2 U2 D B' L B2 R D' B' L U' F2
12. 8.42 B' L' B2 D F R U F D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' L' F'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 9, 2017)

Got a 6.8 3x3 pb single on cubing time in a session with Cale during his stream


Scramble

D’ B2 U’ B2 F2 R2 U’ F2 D B2 F’ L F2 R’ F’ L U2 B’ R2 U


Solution

Cross: y R’ B’ R2 F’

F2L1: R’ U R2 U2 R’ y U R U’ R’

F2L2: y’ U L U’ L’

F2L3: L’ U2 L

F2L4: U2 R U’ R’

Oll + pll skip: U’ F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’

AUF: U2


34 moves/ 6.80 seconds = 5 tps (about average)


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 10, 2017)

4 BLD DNF 4:56.42[2:32.13] Off by 2 wings


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 10, 2017)

First OH sub 20 (previous pb was 22.03)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-9
single: 18.93

Time List:
1. 18.93 U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' F' R' U' B L2 B U2 R

x2 y // inspection
R2 F' L F D L' D // xcross
R' U' R U' y' R' U R // F2L-2
y' U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // F2L-3
U2 y L' U L U y' R U R' // F2L-4
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U //PLL

48 HTM, 2.5 TPS


----------



## James Hake (Oct 10, 2017)

broke all my 3x3 pbs except single within 150 solves

mo3 - 10.24
ao5 - 10.01
ao12 - 11.28
ao50 - 12.45
ao100 - 12.89


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 11, 2017)

It's so sad that this is my PB lol. I guess consistency is my skill rather than lucky averages.

Ao5: 7.69

1. 7.29 R' U2 R B2 L F2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 D' L2 B2 R' F R'
2. 8.06 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D F2 U' F2 U B U F2 R B2 D2 F2 R' D' F'
3. 7.72 L2 R2 B D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 B L D B' R' U' R' D B' L
4. (9.76) F2 R B2 U2 R B2 U2 L D2 R B2 D R' B' F' R B U R2 U2 L
5. (5.97) L U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 D B' D2 B' R' D F' U2 R2 U'

Reconstruction of the 5:

y' L' U R F' U' F' U x2 // Cross (7)
y R U R' L' U' L // F2L 1 (6)
U' R' F R F' U R U R' // F2L 2 (9)
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3 (8)
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 (8)
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL (9) 
U' // AUF (1) 

48/5.97 = 8.04 TPS


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 11, 2017)

*PB ao12 by 0.04 YAY!*

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-11
avg of 12: *8.96*

Time List:
1. 8.82 L' D2 R F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L U2 B R' D' L2 R B2 L' F' D' L
2. 9.50 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 F' U2 F' D2 R D' L' U' L' B2 R D2 L2 B'
3. (14.12) F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L U F2 D' F' R F D L R2
4. 9.21 B U F2 D2 F U' R' U R' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B
5. 8.72 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R' F' D2 B' D R D2 U L' R
6. 9.02 D' R' D2 U2 R' D2 L' R' B2 U2 B' R' B2 D L U2 L2 F2
7. (7.91) B' R' F D R' D R' D' F R2 F2 R L' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2
8. 8.12 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 U2 L B2 U' F' D2 L R2 F2 R2 D2
9. 10.19 L' U2 L2 B U2 D L D F L2 F2 D F2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D'
10. 8.96 R2 U R2 U L2 D B2 D2 U' F2 U B U B2 D' B L' B2 R F R2
11. 9.02 R' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F' R U B' F2 U' L U' F' U
12. 8.05 U' B' R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 U R D R' F' L' R2 F2


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 11, 2017)

The Wuji is _amazeballs_. PB ao5 by like 30 seconds, wat.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-11
avg of 5: 4:57.958

Time List:
5:11.094, (5:37.702), 4:58.562, 4:44.219, (4:43.833)

Edit: and a 5:08.907 ao20. I feel like I could actually get sub-5:00 on 7×7×7 if I practise more.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 11, 2017)

9.58 roux single !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 11, 2017)

applezfall said:


> 9.58 roux single !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Is Roux your main method?


----------



## applezfall (Oct 11, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Is Roux your main method?


yes I used cfop for 1 year then in july I switched to roux my overall pb is 8.23 and I average 13.5 with cfop and high 14 with roux


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 11, 2017)

Why the switch?


----------



## applezfall (Oct 12, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Why the switch?


cause roux>cfop


----------



## asacuber (Oct 12, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-12
avg of 12: 10.30

Time List:
1. 9.52 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 B R D' B L2 R D B2 R D R 
2. (8.65) L' B2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 U' F' L2 B' L' F' U2 F L2 U2 
3. 10.56 L B2 R L U B' R' L' D F2 D2 R B2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 R' L' 
4. (14.68) R' F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 B' U R2 D' B' F' U L D R' 
5. 9.48 U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 D U2 B' D' U' L' B' F R' F2 L' F' 
6. 9.49 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 F U' B' D' F D' B2 D2 L' U2 
7. 9.83 B' R U' R D B R2 U' F2 R' F2 R F2 L B2 L2 U2 L' F2 U' 
8. 10.87 L F2 L F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 B D2 R2 U' R' D' F' U2 B' 
9. 8.66 L U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D' B' D B' D2 U' B L' U B2 
10. 13.82 L D2 B U' D' B D' B' L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L U2 L U2 F2 U 
11. 10.92 L' R2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 D' L D' L' B2 F2 D L U' 
12. 9.86 D' L2 B' L D L2 U' F' R' L U2 B2 R L2 F2 L U2 F2 D2


9.6 ao5 somewhere


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 12, 2017)

Finally finished up my list of corner comms for 3bld 

They are pretty bad for the most part but if you're interested then you can check them out here

Now I just need to learn them all and get used to them


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 12, 2017)

First 10x10 solve in a while: 29:40.951

My centers are absolute pants.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 12, 2017)

11.57 3x3 single


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 13, 2017)

sub 1'd the RU zperm alg


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 13, 2017)

3x3 PB's

6.09 mo3
6.49 2nd best avg5
7.10 avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-13
avg of 12: 7.10

Time List:
1. 6.19 U' F L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 L D F2 L F' R B2 L2 D2 
2. 6.45 R U2 F L2 D' B D F' B R2 L D2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 
3. (5.63) R U2 R2 B R2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 U' B2 R' D' F' 
4. 7.53 B2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D U' R2 B R2 D' U R' 
5. 6.82 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U B' L D' U R2 D L R2 B D 
6. 7.75 R2 F R D2 L' F U' D2 F2 U2 D2 R' B2 L B2 R' F2 L' 
7. 6.44 L2 F2 L' D B' D2 F R' U L' B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R U 
8. (8.12) D2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 D L F2 L' R2 D2 L' F' L2 
9. 7.57 R D2 L U' F' D2 R' B' D2 R' U2 B2 L D2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 U' 
10. 6.94 U R2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F L U R F R' B' L U2 
11. 7.80 L' R' D2 R' B2 L F2 R2 D B L' D U F' U R B' F2 
12. 7.52 B' L2 D L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U L' B' D' R U2 F U2 F' D' L'

also 7.67 and 7.79 avg100 a few days ago


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 14, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-13
solves/total: 10000/10000

single
best: 8.44
worst: 29.67

mean of 3
current: 12.50 (σ = 1.84)
best: 10.57 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 5
current: 12.87 (σ = 0.46)
best: 10.95 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 13.76 (σ = 1.34)
best: 11.86 (σ = 1.12)

avg of 50
current: 13.23 (σ = 1.15)
best: 12.97 (σ = 1.33)

avg of 100
current: 13.46 (σ = 1.09)
best: 13.09 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 1000
current: 13.51 (σ = 1.28)
best: 13.51 (σ = 1.28)

Average: 15.02 (σ = 1.95)
Mean: 15.14
Time for a new session cstimer is getting a little slow


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 14, 2017)

PB ao100, sub 17.5!, and ao50, almost sub 17!

Did half of it yesterday, and on the warm up solves for this half, I started, really confused why it felt so slow. Then I realized I was solving with my right hand, which is about 10 seconds slower than my left and is significantly less familiar with handling the cube.


Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-13
solves/total: 110/110

single
best: 12.29
worst: 21.97

mean of 3
current: 18.63 (σ = 2.14)
best: 15.23 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 5
current: 18.91 (σ = 1.22)
best: 15.73 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 18.04 (σ = 1.50)
best: 16.62 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 50
current: 17.64 (σ = 1.49)
best: 17.03 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 100
current: 17.45 (σ = 1.31)
best: 17.43 (σ = 1.30)

Average: 17.54 (σ = 1.37)
Mean: 17.55



Spoiler: Solves



Time List:
19.93, 16.22, 16.35, 21.94, 15.26, 20.70, 21.96, 17.29, 21.97, 18.12, 17.88, 17.15, 17.39, 19.06, 16.63, 17.13, 16.66, 17.17, 19.29, 16.28, 17.64, 17.74, 15.73, 13.35, 17.86, 19.38, 18.83, 20.11, 19.33, 18.29, 15.26, 17.30, 14.81, 19.74, 17.73, 16.12, 17.61, 17.66, 15.91, 15.83, 17.85, 17.75, 13.99, 15.28, 16.41, 18.33, 16.68, 17.84, 15.59, 18.61, 16.97, 16.52, 18.03, 16.47, 17.43, 18.36, 18.34, 16.35, 17.01, 17.09, 20.26, 16.13, 15.32, 16.89, 18.61, 18.99, 14.87, 16.15, 19.56, 16.18, 13.99, 17.82, 16.53, 14.86, 18.28, 17.22, 18.87, 18.34, 15.53, 21.62, 19.39, 17.66, 17.56, 18.64, 20.28, 18.74, 18.82, 16.17, 17.64, 15.86, 14.15, 18.56, 19.74, 16.16, 18.74, 12.29, 17.77, 18.27, 19.93, 17.75, 18.26, 16.53, 15.77, 19.10, 15.95, 17.51, 19.70, 16.19, 20.17, 19.52


----------



## Ianwubby (Oct 14, 2017)

New 4x4 PB of 40.68 seconds!




Previous PB was 42.03 seconds


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 14, 2017)

1:50 6x6 official single with DP, sub-2 mean (not even nr)

A random megaminx nr single

Feet nrs, 1:04 52 1:43 kms


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-16
single: 41.373

Time List:
1. 41.373 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D U F L U F' R U B D2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F Uw2 D2 Fw2 D Rw2 D2 F' B2 D Rw D' Rw2 L2 R' Fw Rw U F' B' Uw' Rw Uw'

ZBLL gives me the best singles even when my recognition takes forever lol. (Actually more like 50% chance EPLL skip, 50% chance adjacent swap since I didn't check for parity before I did the alg, but getting lucky isn't a crime!)

E: this PB didn't last long. (New one with Niklas + U perm for the last layer.)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-16
single: 40.906

Time List:
1. 40.906 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L' F' U L' R2 D Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 U Fw2 L D' Rw2 R Fw2 R' Fw D' R L' Fw D' Fw Rw' U2 Rw B U


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 16, 2017)

*
I'm FINALLY sub 10!!

*

*The biggest cubing barrier so far in the almost 5 years of my cubing career*


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 16, 2017)

10.63 PB 3x3 single


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 16, 2017)

Getting a sub-5:00 ao12 seems to have taken… just a bit over an hour? (The Wuji is so much of an improvement over the MF7S, it's ridiculous. Or maybe I just don't know how to set up the MF7S…)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-17
avg of 12: 4:54.717

Time List:
4:44.171, 4:52.355, (5:23.630), (4:38.644), 4:59.754, 4:51.432, 4:57.001, 5:06.220, 5:05.280, 4:39.731, 4:45.470, 5:05.759


----------



## Draranor (Oct 16, 2017)

Got my first sub-12 solve with Roux yesterday, then got two more later on in the day


----------



## G2013 (Oct 16, 2017)

After getting a 35.9 4x4 official ao5, I have got the number of people who nemesize me in the world to *ZERO!!!
*
I had two nemeses (edited thx guysensei1): Shivam Bansal and Ainesh Sevellaraja. BOOM now I'm alone


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2017)

G2013 said:


> After getting a 35.9 4x4 official ao5, I have got the number of people who nemesize me in the world to *ZERO!!!
> *
> I had two nemesises(?): Shivam Bansal and Ainesh Sevellaraja. BOOM now I'm alone


*nemeses


Also yay gj welcome to the club!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2017)

32.03 4x4 PB ao5 with 4 parities (2 in the worst solve), not even sub nr lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2017)

5th in asia for sum of average ranks woaj


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 17, 2017)

I got a full-step sub-10 yesterday with a G-perm. 

I'm also fairly confident in saying my global average is sub-14.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 18, 2017)

Broke all my 2x2 PB’s.
Single- 2.239
Mean of 3- 4.397
Ao5- 4.397
Ao12- 5.702
Ao50- 6.209
Ao100 6.415


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 18, 2017)

10.42 single PB. My second 10.xx solve


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 18, 2017)

7.99 3x3 PB avg1000, I think I am global sub8 now!
Furthermore:

7.71 PB avg100
7.53 PB avg50
7.10 PB avg12

also cool:

avg of 5: 6.74

1. 5.32 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 R F2 R B2 D' F' D U B F2 L2 U2 R2 
2. (4.54) U B2 L' D2 R' U2 L U2 F2 R D' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 
3. 7.41 R D F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 U B2 F' R2 U' L2 D' L' B L' U2 
4. (9.55) F2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R D2 B' F2 D' B2 R' U' B2 R F' U2 
5. 7.49 R' B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R' B F2 U2 F' U2 L F D2

the 5.32 was antisune PLL skip, the 4.54 (SubWR!) was my 2nd best ever, reconstruction:

D B R2 F R //X-cross
y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R //F2L-2
R U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L-3
y2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //F2L-4
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U'

38/4.54=8.37 TPS


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 18, 2017)

9.286 R' D2 B D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B' R U L' D F' L2 F Rw' Uw2

y' x' // insp
U' R U' L' // 222
x U R2 U' R U R' U' // 223
x R' U' R' U2 R U2 // F2L-1
R2 U' R U // F2L
z' U2 r U r' U2 R U2 R' U2 r U' r' // CLLEF
U' // EPLL skip

Don't do edge control, get PLL skip and PB single. Also, 17.64 ao100 with CFCE/freeFCE (full CLL, partial ELL).


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 9.286
worst: 34.791

mean of 3
current: 15.632 (σ = 1.52)
best: 13.965 (σ = 5.30)

avg of 5
current: 15.143 (σ = 0.33)
best: 14.750 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 12
current: 15.754 (σ = 1.71)
best: 15.754 (σ = 1.71)

avg of 50
current: 17.456 (σ = 2.00)
best: 17.456 (σ = 2.00)

avg of 100
current: 17.638 (σ = 2.12)
best: 17.638 (σ = 2.12)

Average: 17.638 (σ = 2.12)
Mean: 17.899

Time List:
1. 20.879 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' B' F D' B' R2 D L F2 R2 B Fw Uw'
2. 15.096 D2 F' R2 B' U' F' R' D' B L B2 R F2 L' B2 L' U2 D2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
3. 15.180 F2 L' D2 R U2 B L' D R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 F' B' L2 U2 B' L Fw' Uw'
4. 15.608 F2 R2 B' L' U D B D B R' L2 D2 R D2 F2 R B2 D2 L' D2 Uw2
5. 15.910 U' D2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 L Rw' Uw'
6. 18.861 D R D2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R B D F2 D' U' R B' U'
7. 18.167 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D L' F' U R2 U2 B L B2 F' R2 Fw' Uw2
8. 19.925 R' D2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 B F R' B L' R2 B' R' Rw Uw2
9. 20.606 L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 R2 U L2 R' U R2 F' R B F' U' R U2 Rw Uw'
10. 21.619 L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' D' B R B' D' R2 U L' B' Rw2 Uw'
11. 18.392 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U L' B' U2 B' R B D' L D2 R Rw2 Uw'
12. 20.169 R' L' F L U' R2 F' L D R2 F2 B L2 B L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 Rw' Uw2
13. 18.234 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' U' B F U B' U L' D' F R' D Rw' Uw2
14. 15.085 U F2 R F B' U' R' B' L2 F2 U' D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 F' Uw'
15. 16.287 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U F2 U L2 D' F L2 U' F2 D R U2 B2 U L' Rw' Uw'
16. 19.158 D' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 L' B D R' B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B U2 F Rw Uw2
17. 19.672 D2 L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F L' D2 R2 D F U2 R' U' F' Rw'
18. 15.515 D2 F2 D U2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 F D2 U' L U2 L' U2 R' D U Fw Uw
19. 18.160 R D F D' B2 U2 B' R D2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D Rw2 Uw'
20. 14.678 F' U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 L' U2 R U' L' R U2 F' R' F'
21. 23.495 U2 B F D2 F D2 L2 F U2 F' L2 R' D B2 D F2 L U' R B2 U Rw2 Uw
22. 12.935 R2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R D2 R2 F2 R' B U' L2 B F D2 R D U R2
23. 19.331 F' R U' D B' D' F' D B D R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 D Fw' Uw'
24. 14.556 F' L D R' L' F2 U' F2 B2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 R L U' Rw Uw2
25. 11.699 F2 R U F2 D' R2 B2 D' B' R2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2 L Uw
26. 16.758 F' B D' R U2 L' U2 F' R' D F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 Rw' Uw'
27. 20.892 D B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D L2 B2 F D2 R D' R B' U L' B' Fw' Uw
28. 17.519 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B' U2 B' L D' L F R' B U2 Uw'
29. 14.106 B2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L' R D B D U' R2 F' R F' Rw2 Uw
30. 17.230 U' B2 U' F2 D' U F2 L2 R2 B' D R F U' B' L' R2 D2 U' Fw' Uw'
31. 18.051 D2 B D2 U2 F R2 B' F' L2 F' R2 D' L' B2 L' F D R D L' B' Rw2 Uw2
32. 21.995 U B' L2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' R D' L2 F' D2 L2 F R2 Rw Uw2
33. 30.015 F R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F D2 L' F2 L2 F' D2 B2 U Uw'
34. 14.062 F2 U2 R F' B2 D B L2 F U L' F2 R' U2 R L2 D2 F2 U2 Fw Uw2
35. 13.262 D' U2 L F2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 R F2 B' R' D' F' D2 L2 B' U' B Fw'
36. 19.892 L' R2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' L R' B2 F R2 F' U Fw'
37. 19.260 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U R' U2 F R2 F2 D2 U R2 F' Fw' Uw
38. 15.589 F' B' L U' F D' F U L' R2 F2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U' Rw'
39. 16.325 R2 F D2 F2 U B D' R' U' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B Fw'
40. 18.995 B' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 U' B2 L B' L F R' F2 U F2 Rw2 Uw
41. 20.730 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D' F' D2 R D F' D F D' F R' Uw'
42. 17.797 L' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' F' D2 F' D2 L F D' L2 R2 D2 F' D' Fw Uw
43. 18.788 U2 B2 U2 L U2 L D2 L2 B2 R' B2 U F' R F L' B' L' U L' Rw' Uw2
44. 19.911 R F R2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L' F L2 R2 U L F L' F2 Rw Uw'
45. 15.604 R2 F' L B2 D2 F U' L U' B2 U2 R' L2 D2 R' B2 L F2 L2 D2 Rw2
46. 19.352 R U' B L D2 B U2 D' R U2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 B' Fw
47. 18.876 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R' U R B D' L' B R Fw
48. 18.829 R' U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 R' U2 L2 R' F R' B U L' Fw
49. 16.613 D R2 U B2 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F' D' R' F U' B D2 L' B F' Fw
50. 17.846 L2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B L B D B L' U' L R' B' R Fw' Uw2
51. 17.421 L2 F' L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 B U R' F2 D U' R F2 U R2 B2 Uw
52. 17.094 L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F U' L D L2 B R D L' Uw
53. 21.946 U2 L' U F' B2 U R D2 R2 L' D F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' Fw
54. 22.312 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R B2 U' L D2 F R' B2 F2 Rw' Uw
55. 17.226 B D F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D2 U2 L B2 U' B' D' L U2 R' Fw' Uw'
56. 34.791 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 L' R F D U2 F2 U L B' L' U2 Rw' Uw2
57. 18.327 B L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 U F' L' F2 U2 B' D' F D2 B2 Uw
58. 19.415 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F L U' R' U' R' U' F2 L2 R' Fw' Uw
59. 12.459 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B D R B' U B L2 B Fw Uw2
60. 17.772 B' U2 B' D2 F L2 B2 F' L2 D2 R B U L' B2 F2 L F R2 U' Fw Uw
61. 18.308 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L U' L2 D' U' F' D2 R' F' U2 Rw'
62. 15.606 U L U R2 D F2 R L' F L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F L Rw2 Uw
63. 19.031 U2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 R U L' R2 B F2 L2 R F Rw
64. 18.044 L R D2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 R U B' L R2 F U' R2 F U2 L Fw Uw2
65. 21.561 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 D R2 U2 B L' R' F L R2 D' F' L F' Fw' Uw
66. 17.015 F' U2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 U F D R D' B' D' B' F' R2 Fw' Uw2
67. 18.553 F D2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 U F' L2 F2 L F2 D' R Rw'
68. 17.487 L2 B2 R D2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F U R2 F D' R' B2 R B2 Fw
69. 18.805 D' B D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 F L2 B D B' R' B2 F D2 B U' F Rw'
70. 31.890 U L' D' B2 R' F' B' L2 D' R F2 R B2 U2 R' L B2 R' Fw Uw'
71. 16.220 L B2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 R' D' L2 R F' L' U' F R2 B' U' Fw Uw'
72. 18.441 B' R' L2 F' U R2 B' L' U2 F' D2 R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 Rw2 Uw'
73. 15.852 F B2 D' R2 U L2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F R B' F' D U2 L2 R F' Uw2
74. 13.774 R2 U L2 R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 U F' L2 R U' L2 F R2 B2 F L Rw Uw'
75. 15.976 F' B' R' B' D' F2 R2 U F U2 R B2 R2 L U2 R' B2 R2 Fw Uw
76. 16.216 L2 F' D' R2 B L2 U L2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R Rw' Uw'
77. 18.922 U2 D2 L B' D' R' L U' F R' L2 U F2 B2 U L2 U' D2 B2 U' B2 Rw' Uw'
78. 22.946 U2 B2 L F2 L' R' U2 L B2 D2 U2 B D' B' F2 R2 F' U' L2 B Fw' Uw'
79. 17.208 R2 F2 D2 F L2 F L2 R2 B' F' D2 R' F R2 B D F R' U L' R2 Rw2
80. 19.312 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' U' L R U' F2 U2 B D B L2 F R F' Uw'
81. 15.552 R' U2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' B' F' D U' R2 B' L F Rw' Uw2
82. 16.748 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 B2 U2 B' D L R2 D L D2 B' F2 L2 Uw
83. 13.112 U R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R U' B L B2 L D U2 B' D2 Fw Uw'
84. 16.562 D' F' B2 L' U B L2 U' R2 F' L D2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 Rw Uw'
85. 18.565 R2 L' F L' D R B' U D2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R B' Uw2
86. 19.391 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L B2 F L' D L2 U2 L F2 Uw'
87. 17.865 F U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B' U2 L D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U R U' Fw'
88. 18.057 D L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R' U' B' U2 R B2 L2 B' Rw' Uw2
89. 18.861 F R' D' F' L' U F U B2 R F2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw'
90. 9.286 R' D2 B D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B' R U L' D F' L2 F Rw' Uw2
91. 19.728 F' D2 F L2 R2 B D2 B L2 B2 U B2 D B' F R' B' U' F R Fw Uw
92. 12.880 D' R2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U' B2 R' F' U' B F' U R U F'
93. 16.906 B' U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' R2 D B' U R' U2 B2 F' Rw Uw'
94. 16.708 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U B L R2 U F D U2 R' U' L2
95. 14.709 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 L F' L' U L F' D2 L B2 U Rw' Uw
96. 15.073 U2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 D L R' B' R' U L F' R U2 Uw2
97. 15.507 U' R2 B D2 L2 U' L2 F L U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U D2 L2 B2 D2 Uw2
98. 14.848 B' R' D2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 R F2 U2 F2 U' F' R U B' D' R B F' Rw Uw'
99. 14.668 U F' U2 R B' U' R' D B' D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 Fw'
100. 17.381 R2 D2 B L2 D2 F D2 B' F2 L2 D2 L D B L' F' D B U R Fw Uw2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 18, 2017)

FIRST SUB 2 Single on 2x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draranor (Oct 19, 2017)

Beat my 5x5 PB single earlier with a 1:11.61


----------



## asacuber (Oct 19, 2017)

woajwoajwoajwoajwoaj- Crash Bandicoot

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
avg of 5: 2.81

Time List:
1. (1.86) U R' L R' U' R B U' R' 
2. (4.91) U B' R B U L' B' L' U' 
3. 1.97 R U' L' R' L' B' L U 
4. 3.43 L B' L B U B U L U' 
5. 3.03 B L B R' U L B U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 20, 2017)

OH, 2nd best and on cam. Wide antisune pll skip

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-20
single: 8.64

Time List:
1. 8.64 F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 L B' L' D2 R' B F' D' R' F


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 20, 2017)

1:11.71 mega ao12

First time i didn't get counting 1:30s in the avg so PB by maybe 5 seconds?


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 20, 2017)

4.84 3x3 PB single.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-20
single: 4.84

Time List:
1. 4.84 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L B2 F L' B2 R2 B L' F R'

OLL skip F perm, 9.3 TPS

7.72 PB average of 12 and 8.2 PB average of 50


----------



## applezfall (Oct 21, 2017)

some sub 3 pyra ao5s
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-21
avg of 5: 2.90

Time List:
1. 2.73 U R B' L' R' B R B' r u 
2. (2.69) L R L' B' L' B U' R r b' 
3. 3.10 U' B' U' B' L U L' U' l' r' u' 
4. (3.30) U R L' B R' B R' B' l' b 
5. 2.86 U R' U' R U' B' R' L' l' r b
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-21
avg of 5: 2.91

Time List:
1. (2.69) L R L' B' L' B U' R r b' 
2. 3.10 U' B' U' B' L U L' U' l' r' u' 
3. (3.30) U R L' B R' B R' B' l' b 
4. 2.86 U R' U' R U' B' R' L' l' r b 
5. 2.76 U R' L B R' L U' B' l' r b' u
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-21
avg of 5: 2.91

Time List:
1. 3.10 U' B' U' B' L U L' U' l' r' u' 
2. (3.30) U R L' B R' B R' B' l' b 
3. 2.86 U R' U' R U' B' R' L' l' r b 
4. 2.76 U R' L B R' L U' B' l' r b' u 
5. (1.82) U R U' L' B' U' L' R' r' u'
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-21
avg of 5: 2.97

Time List:
1. 3.30 U R L' B R' B R' B' l' b 
2. 2.86 U R' U' R U' B' R' L' l' r b 
3. 2.76 U R' L B R' L U' B' l' r b' u 
4. (1.82) U R U' L' B' U' L' R' r' u' 
5. (4.85) R' U R' B L B' U' R l' r b u


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 21, 2017)

ho. ly. shhhhhhh[inks].

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-21
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 7.03
worst: 12.35

mean of 3
current: 9.48 (σ = 2.24)
best: 8.39 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 10.03 (σ = 0.54)
best: 8.76 (σ = 0.73)

avg of 12
current: 9.80 (σ = 1.01)
best: 9.12 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 50
current: 9.54 (σ = 0.88)
best: 9.54 (σ = 0.88)

Average: 9.54 (σ = 0.88)
Mean: 9.56

Time List:
1. 8.55 F2 U2 B L B' L2 U L D B D2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F B'
2. 9.72 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F D2 R2 D R' F' D R F' R D' U2
3. 9.14 D F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 L' B' L D' B' F' L' U B2 D2
4. 9.94 R D2 B2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B D U' L' U2 F
5. 10.04 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 B D2 B L' F' L' R' U2 L2 B'
6. 7.75 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 R2 U' B' L R' U R D2 U
7. 7.99 B U' F B R2 B2 U B' L F' U2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 R
8. 9.44 U' F2 D L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R B U' F' R F2 R2 U L' R'
9. 8.86 U' R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D F2 R' U R' D' B2 L' F' L2 B
10. 10.46 B2 L' U2 R U2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R F L' D B' F2 R F2 R U2
11. 9.70 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L' B' D' L' R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F
12. 7.80 B R D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 D F U2 R D B' U2 F'
13. 9.68 L U2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 F' D2 U L R' D' B' F' U'
14. 11.84 B' R' U2 F2 D' B' U R F2 D F2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 L
15. 9.87 B R B2 R' B L R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U' R2 L'
16. 9.30 F2 U2 R' F R' B R B U' F' R2 U2 F L2 U2 B U2 F U2
17. 11.24 F R2 F U D' L F R' D' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 R' L2 D2 F2 B'
18. 10.60 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 D' R' D R' F' U L F2 D2
19. 9.91 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 R' F' U2 L D' B F D' B R' F2
20. 9.91 F' B2 U B2 L' D R' B U L' D2 B2 R2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2
21. 7.88 U2 B2 L U2 L' U2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B' U R' D L2 D L B R
22. 8.89 B' D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 L F' L2 R' D L B U R2
23. 12.35 B' R2 L' B D2 R F D F2 R F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' D'
24. 8.86 D R' U2 L2 D' F' U2 F2 D' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R
25. 9.41 U F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D U F2 R2 B U' R' U F' U2 R2 F2 U'
26. 9.20 R' U2 B2 L D B R' U' B2 R' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2
27. 9.42 F' R2 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R D' L' B' F2 D' U2
28. 11.40 U2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 D' U' L B2 R' F' D L2 B R'
29. 8.97 L U2 B2 L D2 R B2 R U2 L B D B2 U' R B2 F R2 B D'
30. 8.92 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' U F' D R B' R2 B2 L' F
31. 9.81 U' R2 U L2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F L U2 L' D2 F' U2 B' D L2
32. 9.62 D F2 R2 B L D' F U' B U' B2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 R' D2 R' B2
33. 7.21 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F R' B R' U' L2 D2 F' L U'
34. 10.21 R' D' F U L B U D2 L D B2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 B L2 B'
35. 8.16 L2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D F L2 U2 L' R
36. 9.35 L2 D2 B2 F R2 U2 B F R2 F' D' L B' R U F L B2 U L U
37. 9.89 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L R F2 R D2 F' R U F L' U2 L' F R2
38. 9.83 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 L' U' B2 L D' B2 R U F' D2 B2
39. 9.94 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 U' B' U2 F R B R2 B2
40. 10.84 F' U' B' U B2 R' F2 D' R' L2 F' U2 B' U2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F
41. 8.68 R' F2 R B2 D2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R' D' F' L' R B2 D2 L2 D' L R'
42. 10.01 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 B' D2 L' B D' F' L D2 B L2 B
43. 8.47 R' B' L B2 L2 B2 U B' D' F B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2
44. 11.75 U R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 B U R' B R B2 R2 D L' U
45. 8.55 R' U2 L2 F' L' D2 F2 U R L2 F2 R B2 L' F2 B2 U2 R' F'
46. 10.59 F' R' D' B' U' B U B2 L' B' U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U'
47. 9.51 F2 R U2 L' F2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 U R' U' B' D2 L' R2 F' D' R2
48. 9.99 L' B D2 B U F D' L2 D F2 D2 B2 R B2 L F2 R2 D2 R' F
49. 7.03 D F' L' U' B U' F2 D F L2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R U2 B2
50. 11.42 D' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' R B L F D U B2 L2

No PBs other than ao50 but that breakdown is insane for me:
*7.00-7.99*: 6
*8.00-8.99*: 10
*9.00-9.99*: 21
*10.00-10.99*: 7
*11.00-11.99*: 5
*12.00-12.99*: 1

notable stats:
*74%* sub 10
*32%* sub 9
*12%* sub 8 (wtf)
*9.12* best ao12
*10.01* worst ao12
*8.76* best ao5
*10.57* worst ao5


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 22, 2017)

15 sub 3s in a row

2.00 R2 F' U R U R2 U' F2 U2 
2.36 F U' R2 F U R2 U' F' U' 
2.63 R' F2 U2 R U' F' R U2 F2 
2.28 U' R U F' U2 F U' F U' 
2.68 U F2 R' U F2 U' R' F R2 U2 
2.35 U R2 U' R F' U R2 U' R U' 
2.65 R2 U' F' U2 F' R F' U2 R' U' 
2.87 F' U2 R F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
2.01 U R2 U' F2 R U R2 U R' U' 
2.94 U' F U' F2 R2 U R' U2 R2 
2.27 F R' U F' R U R2 U F' 
2.90 R F' R2 U F' R' U R2 U' 
2.68 U' R2 F2 U F' R' F2 U' R' 
2.44 R F U' F R' F R' U' F U' 
2.38 U2 R' F U' R U R2 F' R2


----------



## thecubingwizard (Oct 22, 2017)

10.00 official square-1 Average. +2ed out of a 9.82 on solve 4. Not sure whether to be happy or sad. Not sure if this is an accomplishment or a failure...


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 22, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-23
single: 2:47.296

Triple 4×4×4 relay (Wuque, Wuque M, Yusu R) with 15 seconds inspection. I think I had two OLL parities and one PLL parity, so it wasn't exceptionally lucky or unlucky, and this is only a bit more than thrice my usual 444 times.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 15 sub 3s in a row
> 
> 2.00 R2 F' U R U R2 U' F2 U2
> 2.36 F U' R2 F U R2 U' F' U'
> ...


16 sub 3s in a row
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-22
avg of 16: 2.61

Time List:
1. 2.62 R2 U2 R F U2 F' U F R2 U' 
2. (2.01) R' U R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U2 
3. 2.80 U' R' U' F' U R2 F2 R' U2 
4. 2.32 U' F' U' F' U2 F R2 U2 R' 
5. 2.93 R' U R2 U F2 R U' R' U2 
6. 2.04 U2 F U' R U F R' U R2 
7. 2.92 R F' R2 F' U' F R F' U' 
8. 2.58 U' F2 R' F' R2 F U2 R' U2 
9. 2.79 U F2 R' F R U2 R2 F U' 
10. 2.76 F U R2 U2 F' U' F' R2 U' 
11. 2.63 F' U F2 U' R' U F' R2 U' 
12. 2.75 F U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U2 
13. 2.39 U' R F' U' F' U R2 F' U 
14. (2.94) R2 U2 R' F R' U2 F2 U' F' 
15. 2.25 F' U' R2 F U F2 R2 U F' 
16. 2.73 U F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R' U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 22, 2017)

applezfall said:


> 16 sub 3s in a row
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-22
> avg of 16: 2.61
> 
> ...


25 sub 3s in a row

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-22
avg of 25: 2.54

Time List:
1. 2.80 U F R2 F' R2 F R' U2 R' U2 
2. 2.86 R' U' R F' U F R2 U2 R' U' 
3. 2.79 F2 R' F R' U F' U2 F R2 
4. (1.94) U2 R2 U R' F U' F U R U' 
5. 2.73 R F' U2 R F' U2 F R U 
6. (2.94) F2 R' F' R2 U F2 R' U' R' F2 
7. 2.19 U R2 F' U R F U' R U' 
8. (2.96) R F' R2 F R' U' R2 U' F' 
9. 2.49 U' R U R2 F' R2 F R F2 
10. 2.55 U2 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 R2 U' 
11. 2.01 F U' F U2 R' F' U F U' 
12. 2.84 U2 R' F' R2 F' R F2 U' F' 
13. 2.48 F' R' U F2 R2 U R' F2 R2 
14. 2.39 F' R F2 U' R U2 R' U' F U2 
15. 2.80 F' R U F U R2 U F' U2 
16. 2.43 F' U' F U F2 U R' F2 U' 
17. 2.22 R' F U2 R' F R' U2 F' R' 
18. (1.94) U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R F U2 
19. 2.49 F R' F U' F2 R' U F R 
20. 2.79 U F2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' 
21. 2.23 R' U F2 U' R F' R F2 U2 
22. 2.69 R2 F U2 F' R U F' U' F' 
23. 2.82 R' F' R' U R2 U' F' U' F' 
24. 2.41 U2 R U R' U R2 F2 R' U' 
25. 2.23 U' F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 F' U'


----------



## applezfall (Oct 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 25 sub 3s in a row
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-22
> avg of 25: 2.54
> ...


its 11pm I will get 50 sub 3s tommorow k


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 22, 2017)

applezfall said:


> its 11pm I will get 50 sub 3s tommorow k


good luck?


----------



## Draranor (Oct 23, 2017)

Got my first sub-3:20 solves on 6x6 today


----------



## applezfall (Oct 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> good luck?


got'ya
6. (1.87) F2 U R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U' 
7. 2.52 U2 F U' R2 F R' U2 R U' 
8. 2.58 U F2 R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U' 
9. 2.96 R' F' U R2 F2 R' F' R U2 
10. 2.19 U R' F2 U' F2 U' F R U 
11. 2.02 R2 U2 F' R U2 F' U R' U' 
12. 2.66 R2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 F' U F2 
13. 2.58 U F' R F2 U2 F' U F U' R 
14. 2.78 R U' F2 U' F' U2 R F U2 R2 
15. 2.53 U R F' R F2 U2 R' U' R 
16. 2.65 F2 R2 U2 R' U F' U2 R' U 
17. 2.88 F2 R' F2 R' U' R U2 R U2 
18. 2.87 F2 U' F R2 U F' U2 R' U 
19. 2.98 R F U' R' U' F2 R' U' R2 
20. 2.22 F U' F' U F U' R F2 U' 
21. 2.30 U F' U2 F R' U' F U R' 
22. 2.47 F U2 F U2 F R' U F U' 
23. 2.69 R2 U' R' F U' F2 U2 F' R U' 
24. 2.59 F U R' U2 F R U2 F U' 
25. 2.66 R U2 R F2 R U F' R' U' 
26. 2.25 U F' U' R U' F2 R U2 R' 
27. (2.99) R U' R F2 R F R' U2 R2 
28. 2.70 R2 U2 F2 R F U F2 R' U2 
29. 2.87 U2 R F2 R F R' U' F2 U 
30. 2.57 U F2 U' R F' U2 R F2 U2 
31. (1.98) U' F2 U F' U R' F' R U' 
32. 2.77 U2 F2 U' R U F' R U' F' 
33. 2.08 U2 R' U F2 U' R U F' R' 
34. 2.11 F' U R' F R U2 F2 U' F' U' 
35. 2.09 U F' U' F' U R2 U' F U2 
36. 2.48 R' F' U F' R' F R' F' U' 
37. 2.98 R' U' F' U F' R' U2 R U' 
38. 2.52 U F R' U2 R2 F' U' R' F2 
39. 2.45 F2 R' F U2 R' U R2 F' R' 
40. 2.87 R2 U R U2 R U F2 U F 
41. 2.65 F2 R' U' F' R' F U' F U' 
42. 2.16 F' U R F' R U' F U' R' 
43. 2.70 R U' F' U' R U' F2 R' U2 
44. 2.73 U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 
45. 2.70 F' U' F R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' 
46. 2.98 F2 R F2 U' R' F' U F R U' 
47. 2.60 F2 U R' F2 U R2 U F2 U2 
48. 2.86 R' F R2 F R' F U2 R U 
49. 2.39 U F2 R F' R2 F U' R U' 
50. 2.48 F U R F U2 F R U' R 
51. 2.84 F2 U F' R' F U F2 R2 U 
52. (1.98) R U' F' U R2 F2 R' U F U2 
53. 2.62 F R2 F' U' F R U' F U 
54. 2.82 R' U' R F2 U2 F' U F' U 
55. 2.86 F' U2 R F' U R2 U F' R 
56. 2.93 F' R2 U' R U F2 R2 U' R' 
57. 2.87 U2 R' F U2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 
58. 2.00 R2 F2 R' U' F' R F' R' U' 
59. 2.49 R' F2 R' U' F U F2 R U' 
53 solves


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 23, 2017)

applezfall said:


> got'ya
> 6. (1.87) F2 U R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U'
> 7. 2.52 U2 F U' R2 F R' U2 R U'
> 8. 2.58 U F2 R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U'
> ...


Fight me lol


----------



## applezfall (Oct 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Fight me lol


xcuse me I no eg and I avg 2.4


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 24, 2017)

Managed to get a full pb sweep for clock within a single session 
single 4.97 
mo3 5.71
ao5 5.71
ao12 6.24
ao50 6.56
ao100 6.89
ao1000 7.55

The single should have been better for sure. Amazing scramble. 
UR3- UL3- U3- D2- L3- ALL2- y2 DR3- DL2- R6+ D5+ L2+ UR UL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 24, 2017)

#10 US Sum of Average ranks!


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 24, 2017)

12.09 OH avg of 5. Im not dead apparently


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 24, 2017)

on cam yo

Average of 5: 1:07.91
1. 1:07.56 
2. 1:08.91 
3. (59.94) 
4. (1:19.67+) 
5. 1:07.26


----------



## applezfall (Oct 24, 2017)

finnaly pb
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-24
avg of 5: 2.35

Time List:
1. 2.27 U' R B U' B U R B U l r' u'
2. 2.33 U B' R U R L' R B r'
3. 2.44 U R U R B' L' U R u'
4. (2.77) U' L' B R B' R L U l' b
5. (2.22) L' B L R' B' R' B L' l' r b u'
pb by .2
also I got this after
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-24
avg of 5: 2.51

Time List:
1. 2.33 U B' R U R L' R B r'
2. 2.44 U R U R B' L' U R u'
3. 2.77 U' L' B R B' R L U l' b
4. (2.22) L' B L R' B' R' B L' l' r b u'
5. (3.68) U B' U L B U' L' B R l' r b' u'
edit: pb ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-24
avg of 12: 2.89

Time List:
1. (2.03) U' L' B L' B L' B' U r' b
2. 3.08 U R' L' R' L B' L' B l u
3. (5.49) U' R' U B' U' B' L U l' r' b'
4. 2.27 U' R B U' B U R B U l r' u'
5. 2.33 U B' R U R L' R B r'
6. 2.44 U R U R B' L' U R u'
7. 2.77 U' L' B R B' R L U l' b
8. 2.22 L' B L R' B' R' B L' l' r b u'
9. 3.68 U B' U L B U' L' B R l' r b' u'
10. 3.46 U' B' U' L R' B L R' B' r u'
11. 4.56 U' B' L R' L' U B' U' b' u'
12. 2.12 L' R L' R' U L' B R b'


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 25, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> on cam yo
> 
> Average of 5: 1:07.91
> 1. 1:07.56
> ...


5x5?
Feet?
Mega?
That's like the most ambiguous post you could have made


Also I have over 1k posts and 400+ like now wthell thats a lot


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 25, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 5x5?
> Feet?
> Mega?
> That's like the most ambiguous post you could have made
> ...


Oops, mega


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 25, 2017)

applezfall said:


> got'ya
> 6. (1.87) F2 U R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U'
> 7. 2.52 U2 F U' R2 F R' U2 R U'
> 8. 2.58 U F2 R U2 R U F2 U2 R' U'
> ...





JustinTimeCuber said:


> Fight me lol


I'll fight you
1. 5.78 F2 R' U R2 F2 R' F2 U R2
2. 2.90 F' U2 R' U F' U2 F2 R' F'
3. 4.30 F' R' F U' R2 F U' F U2
4. 5.77 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U' F U2
5. 4.55 R U2 R F' R' U2 R F' U
6. 2.53 R2 F U2 R F U2 F2 R2 U' R'
7. 2.19 F' R U2 F' R F' U F U'
8. 3.08 F R2 U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U'
9. 3.98 R2 U' R F2 U F2 U R' U2
10. 2.09 F' U' F R' F R F' R U
11. 2.92 F' U2 F' R' U F2 R' U' F'
12. 2.29 F2 U' F' R U' F2 U R2 U
13. 4.49 R F R2 F U' F2 U' R U'
14. 4.05 F' U F U R2 U2 R' F U'
15. 3.84 F' U' R F R2 F2 U2 R' U
16. 4.81 R F2 U F2 U F' R2 U2 R'
17. 4.59 U R2 F' U F' U R' F' R'
18. 5.57 U2 R U' F2 R2 U R' U F U
19. 4.52 U2 F R' U' R2 F U2 R' F'
20. 3.49 R' F R' U' R U' F U F2 U2
21. 3.23 U R' F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2
22. 3.32 R' U2 F2 U2 F' R' F U' R
23. 4.85 U F2 U R' F R2 F R2 U
24. 3.52 R F2 R U' R' F2 U R' U
25. 2.85 U R' U' F2 R F R U' R
26. 3.45 R2 U' R U F2 R F2 U' F
27. 2.58 R F' R' F' U2 F' U R' U2
28. 4.64 U' R2 U' F' U' F U2 R2 F' U
29. 4.13 F2 R' F U' F U2 F' R2 U R'
30. 4.68 R' U' F2 U' R U' F R U2
31. 5.86 F U' R U' R U' R2 F U2
32. 2.81 U2 F U R U' R' F2 R' U'
33. 4.71 F2 R U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U'
34. 4.15 U' F' U2 R2 F' U F' U R2
35. 5.35 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 U F' U'
36. 4.57 F' R U' R F R2 U F2 U'
37. 2.74 F U' F' R' U2 F R2 F' R2
38. 3.06 F2 R' F' U' F2 R U R2 U'
39. 3.97 R U' R2 F R U' R2 U R
40. 3.27 F R2 U' F U F2 U2 R U2
41. 5.24 R U2 F2 U R F2 R F2 R'
42. 5.37 R' F R' U2 F' U F R' U'
43. 4.25 R' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' R2 U2
44. 4.31 U2 F' R U2 R' F2 R' F U2
45. 5.84 U' R2 U F' R2 U F' U2 F2
46. 4.33 U2 R U' F U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
47. 5.31 F U2 R2 F2 U' R U F U'
48. 4.88 R' F2 U' F R2 F U F2 U2
49. 5.46 R2 U R2 F' U' R' U2 F U2
50. 3.58 U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U'
51. 4.75 R' F2 U F' R' F2 R' F R'
52. 2.58 U R' F U R F U2 F U'
53. 3.91 F U2 F U F U' R2 U' F
54. 4.58 R' F U' F R2 F R' U F'
55. 2.54 R' U2 R' U F R F R' U
56. 4.78 F U R2 U2 F' U2 F U' R'
57. 4.09 R' U F' U F' U' R' F' U2
58. 4.79 R2 U2 R' U2 F R F2 R2 U'
59. 3.92 F' U' R' U F2 R F' R' U2
60. 3.63 F' R U2 F' R' F2 R' U' F2
61. 2.36 R' U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R' F R'
62. 5.23 F U' R' F R2 F' U R' U'
63. 2.62 F2 R' F' R2 U F2 U' R' U'
64. 3.22 U2 F' U' F R2 F' R2 F U2
65. 4.42 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U F R
66. 3.90 R F' R F U2 F' U' R' U'
67. 5.92 U' R F U' R U2 R' U R2
68. 3.37 F2 U R U' R' U' F' R' U'
69. 3.60 F2 R2 F' U2 F U F2 U R2
70. 5.20 F2 R' F U2 F R2 U2 R' U
71. 4.34 F' R U R' F U' R' U R' U2
72. 5.39 R U2 R' F' U F2 U' R' U'
73. 5.04 F' R U' F U2 F R' U2 F'
74. 5.06 F' R' F2 U' R' F R2 F U'
#ortega #zzcllwhichisjustcoll #inb4colorfulpocketsripoff #ididitbeforehemadethatvideo
74 sub 6s in a row. but 6 is twice as much as three, so its really just like 148 sub3 solves in a row 

also woops, pb 3/5/12
lol 2x2 hahaha


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 25, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 74 sub 6s in a row. but 6 is twice as much as three, so its really just like 148 sub3 solves in a row


----------



## asacuber (Oct 25, 2017)

wth are these scrams. pb single and 2nd best avg i think

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-25
avg of 5: 17.66

Time List:
1. 14.97 (-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3) 
2. (11.41) (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4) 
3. (25.33) (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
4. 19.62 (-3, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
5. 18.40 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(4, -1)


----------



## applezfall (Oct 25, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I'll fight you
> #inb4colorfulpocketsripoff #ididitbeforehemadethatvideo
> 74 sub 6s in a row. but 6 is twice as much as three, so its really just like 148 sub3 solves in a row
> 
> ...


nice one Sherlock


----------



## applezfall (Oct 25, 2017)

omg my life iz complete 
1. 0.70 R' F' R' F2 R U F R U'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 25, 2017)

applezfall said:


> omg my life iz complete
> 1. 0.70 R' F' R' F2 R U F R U'


Congrats on the most important thing of all. Unnoficial 2x2 single!


----------



## applezfall (Oct 25, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Congrats on the most important thing of all. Unnoficial 2x2 single!


ik this is like 6th best solve *6th *


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 25, 2017)

Good job


----------



## applezfall (Oct 25, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Good job


thank you very much


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 26, 2017)

3x3, 9.59 ao50 and 8.48 pure sub-9 ao5

But whats the point, im gonna be back to 10.6 tomorrow anyway


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 26, 2017)

First Sub-20 3x3 Ao100! Time to practice something else


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 26, 2017)

5x5 is fun 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-25
single: 1:53.52

Time List:
1. 1:53.52 F' L Rw2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L Rw2 U' Fw2 R Rw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Dw' D Lw' U L' U F Lw' Fw' B' U Lw' U2 Lw F Bw2 Dw' R2 Rw2 D2 Uw Fw2 R' D2 B2 L2 Bw Lw D' U' Rw2 Dw2 F Fw' Bw Rw F2 Rw' F2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 27, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-26
avg of 5: 8.01

Time List:
1. (7.01) F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L U' R2 D' U B' L' F2 L D2 
2. 7.33 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 R B2 U2 F2 U' F U' L' B2 D L2 D R2 F' 
3. 8.28 L R2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' U B D' L' B2 R' 
4. (10.87) U2 R' F D B L D' R U B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B' D' 
5. 8.42 R D R2 B' D2 L F' B' D2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 R' L' U2 B'

PB


----------



## Cale S (Oct 27, 2017)

decent 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-27
avg of 5: 2.18

Time List:
1. 2.38 U B' R L' B R B L' R' 
2. 1.73 U' R L R L U B' L' 
3. (3.37) R U' L R' B L' R' B 
4. 2.44 R L' R' U B' R' U L' U 
5. (1.66) R' B R B' L B' L' B'


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

First sub-15 ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-27
avg of 12: 14.88

Time List:
1. 13.84 L' F2 B L D R' D' R2 L2 U B2 R2 F L2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 F 
2. 14.65 B' L2 B' L2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' L' U B2 L' D2 B L' B D2 F' 
3. (12.85) B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 L' B L2 U R' B' R2 D' B2 D' 
4. 14.17 U' R2 L F U R F2 R B R F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 
5. (18.78) R2 F D R' F D' F2 R2 U' L D' B2 U R2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
6. 13.88 L2 B2 U F2 D U2 R2 D L2 R D' L' F L' D2 B2 D B2 L 
7. 15.67 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F' L2 U' L' U' F2 U' L2 F' L' 
8. 15.97 F D2 L D' L B D' R B' R' D2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D F2 
9. 15.32 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R' U B F' D R2 F' L F R 
10. 16.58 L' U2 L2 F B2 U L' U2 L' D2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 
11. 13.20 B U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B2 R' D' L R' F' D' U L2 B2 F2 
12. 15.49 B' D R' F' R F R2 U' F' U2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

9.97 single!!!!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 27, 2017)

damn.
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-27
avg of 50: 9.36

Time List:
1. 9.56 U B2 R' D' F' D L B D2 L U' D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 L2
2. 8.84 F R2 F' R' B' U L' U2 D' R' F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R B2 D2
3. (7.89) L' F R2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L U' F D' U B2 L B'
4. 9.23 U2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B R2 L' U' R' U R D' L' U2 L' U'
5. 9.29 L D F' B' U L2 D2 B' L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U D B2 L
6. 8.47 B U2 L2 F D2 R2 B L2 B' F2 R' F' R' D B' L2 B U2 L U F'
7. 8.85 F L D2 L' U' D2 R F B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2
8. 10.86 F2 U R' D F2 R' F2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U' B'
9. 8.97 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 U2 L' R F2 D2 U' R2 U2 F U B' L F L' U'
10. 9.82 R U' D' L F' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 F D2 B2 U2 L
11. 8.35 F L' F2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 D' B U2 R D2 U F D' B2
12. 9.37 D' L2 F R' F2 B2 R2 D B D2 B2 R2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 L U
13. 9.55 R' F' U' R' U' B' U2 F' R B2 R2 F R2 D2 F U2 F L2
14. 9.34 R' U R2 U2 F2 R B' D L' D2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 U'
15. 9.00 U2 L B R D' F U' F2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 F' L2 B'
16. 9.79 F U' F2 D' B L D2 F B' D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' L U2 F2
17. 7.94 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 R' D' U F2 R D U F' L U
18. 8.91 D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F' D2 L' U2 R F2 U R' F'
19. (11.52) U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' L2 F R2 D' B F2 R D F2 U F' U'
20. 10.11 U' B U2 R2 F R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' U' F2 U' L2 B2 L' R F D2 B
21. 9.44 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R' D2 L' B D2 F L' U' R' B U'
22. 10.84 U' F L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F L' B' U R D
23. 10.46 D2 F U2 R2 B F L2 U2 F' D2 F R' F2 U' B' F R D' L2
24. 8.97 L B2 F2 R' B2 L R' B2 U2 R' U2 F' L2 U L' U' B' D F2 U2
25. (11.30) R2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B' R D2 F2 D2 B R2 F U F D'
26. 10.64+ L' D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' R F D L' F' U' R B2
27. 8.40 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 B' L D' F' D' U2 L D2 B' R2
28. 9.18 D2 B F D2 U2 F' L2 F L2 R2 F' L' U L' R2 B' D' F L F2 R'
29. 9.93 F L U2 B2 L2 R' B2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 U F' D' U' L2 D2 R F L
30. 9.15 L' R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 D2 R2 F' R F L2 D' U F D2 U L2
*31. (7.02) F L2 D R B U2 F U R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' B 
32. (13.06) F U F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 F L D R' F L2 R' 
33. 9.49 D' F' R B2 R' B' U' B R L U' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 
34. 9.06 F2 D2 F2 B2 U R' L' B' F2 U2 L' U2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' 
35. (7.67) D F2 B2 D' B' U' D' F2 L' B2 U2 D2 R2 B R2 F R2 L2 D2 B2 
36. 9.83 F R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R' U F2 D2 B' L F' R2 U 
37. 8.87 D B2 U' D F' R L B' U' F' U2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 
38. 8.85 B2 L R D2 R' U2 L D2 L U F2 L B' D B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 
39. 8.30 R L2 U B2 U F2 R' D' B' L' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 
40. 10.05 D' F2 U B2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' B2 U B R U F U L' D 
41. 9.63 U' F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F L' F' D F D F' U2 B 
42. 8.13 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' B R' D L' U L2 F2 R2 F U' *
43. 8.75 F2 B2 U R L' F' B R B' U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 B2 U' R'
44. 10.24 F' R L' F' U' L' F' B L2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 U2
45. 10.31 U' F D R' F' R2 D R F B U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2
46. 8.23 F2 U R F2 U' B' D B2 R D F' U2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B U2
47. 10.60 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 F' U' F R2 F R' U B L F2 U
48. 9.78 D R2 F U D L U' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 B
49. 9.30 D R2 D L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F U' F' D2 F R' B' F D'
50. 8.96 R' B' D2 F' B R L B' R B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D'

bold is 8.99 ao12 (not pb)

e: 9.39 ao100 with 8.96 ao12, 8.47 ao5


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 28, 2017)

And another 9 second single (9.72)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 28, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 3x3, 9.59 ao50 and 8.48 pure sub-9 ao5
> 
> But whats the point, im gonna be back to 10.6 tomorrow anyway


Turn slower


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 28, 2017)

2x2 ao50 in prep for comp tomorrow. Here are the ao5s:
*2.50*, *2.38*, 2.67, *2.54*, *2.55*, 2.91, *2.57*, 2.69, 2.80, *2.59*

bold = under current Missourian SR
at that rate I have an 84% chance of getting that SR back tomorrow assuming no one beats me to it.


----------



## James Hake (Oct 29, 2017)

10.96 ao12
12.03 ao50

yay


----------



## asacuber (Oct 29, 2017)

Advay, you have *420* points so far this week! This puts you in 10th place overall.
​


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 30, 2017)

FINALLY my PB is no longer mitch!!

1. 6.13 D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 B F' L2 D2 L B' R' F D R' U' L F

Z2 R' U L2 D' //cross
L U' L' //F2L-1
U L' U2 L U y' R' U R //F2L-2
U' R U R' U' R U R' //F2L-3
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' //F2L-4
U2 Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' //OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 //PLL

51 moves/6.13 seconds = 8.319 Turns Per Second (HTM)


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Turn slower


slow turning is hard

3x3 is hard


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 30, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> slow turning is hard
> 
> 3x3 is hard


Honestly that first sentence is so true, I keep telling my younger brothers to remind me to turn slower. Someone get me a T-shirt saying turn slower.

I'd be sub 9 by now if I had turned slower.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2017)

14th for SOR single and avg
7th for kinchranks


----------



## asacuber (Oct 31, 2017)

got a full step 7.11 cfop while trying to practice petrus on qqtimer

D' B2 D' L2 U R2 U L2 F2 U R' B' U' R2 B2 D L' R2 B F


----------



## applezfall (Oct 31, 2017)

Yay decent official 2x2 averages 
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2553/events
Also some other cool accomplishments 
Pyra NRs and 65th in the world
2 sub 10 on 3x3
Almost 4x4 pb single


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 1, 2017)

Bought a lingao clock! I have all the WCA puzzles now yay!

33:49.01 first solve
trying to figure out what I did

No tutorials but I'd accidentally watched the first side cross when I was just curious about the puzzle last year.

that was fun
gonna set it up now


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 1, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Bought a lingao clock! I have all the WCA puzzles now yay!
> 
> 33:49.01 first solve
> trying to figure out what I did
> ...


Clock is <3


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Clock is <3


Figured you say something like that.
idk how you solve it so fast tho
_respect_
hardware+practice?
------


Spoiler: Method



Front cross
Back Cross
Corners 1 at a time
E: k so the same as the dg tutorial



List of next 11 solves, so I have an ao12


Spoiler: List



1:54.23 PB
5:05.44 why are pins so hard to push down?
1:40.79 PB
1:43.79 sub1 fail 1 corner remaining at like 55 but the pin wouldn't work, using official cstimer scrambles
1:05.14 PB
54.60 PB Sub 1 in 7 solves
58.13
57.05
32.97 PB
44.29
54.79 pins locks ups are the worst


single 32.97
mo3 39.13
ao5 46.40
ao12 1:09.29

gonna actually set it up now; just watched kits tutorial
fun week ahead getting sub30 or whatever


----------



## kprox1994 (Nov 1, 2017)

Smashed all of my PB's with th GTS2M I bought at the comp this weekend.
Single: 14.63
Mo3: 17.18
Ao5: 18.71
Ao12: 20.20
Ao50: 21.63
Ao100: 22.43

Hope to get these kind of times at the next competition!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 1, 2017)

I got my computer to generate a fake ao100 for me, and ignoring the fact that all the scrambles are the same, it looks pretty convincing.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-1
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.14
worst: 11.45

mean of 3
current: 9.93 (σ = 0.59)
best: 8.82 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 5
current: 10.09 (σ = 0.41)
best: 8.91 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 12
current: 9.84 (σ = 0.33)
best: 9.47 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 50
current: 9.69 (σ = 0.53)
best: 9.65 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 100
current: 9.71 (σ = 0.52)
best: 9.71 (σ = 0.52)

Average: 9.71 (σ = 0.52)
Mean: 9.72

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 10.57 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
2. 9.19 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
3. 10.01 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
4. 9.40 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
5. 9.13 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
6. 10.23 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
7. 10.10 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
8. 10.23 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
9. 9.99 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
10. 9.14 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
11. 8.14 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
12. 9.28 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
13. 9.03 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
14. 10.12 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
15. 10.77 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
16. 10.57 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
17. 10.09 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
18. 9.67 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
19. 10.02 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
20. 9.10 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
21. 8.98 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
22. 9.94 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
23. 9.15 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
24. 9.79 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
25. 9.41 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
26. 11.45 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
27. 11.16 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
28. 9.56 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
29. 8.79 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
30. 9.66 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
31. 9.96 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
32. 9.92 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
33. 9.22 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
34. 9.91 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
35. 8.95 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
36. 9.80 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
37. 9.32 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
38. 9.32 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
39. 9.41 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
40. 9.70 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
41. 10.08 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
42. 9.59 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
43. 9.96 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
44. 8.75 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
45. 10.45 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
46. 10.20 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
47. 9.51 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
48. 10.74 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
49. 9.43 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
50. 10.07 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
51. 10.00 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
52. 9.12 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
53. 10.92 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
54. 9.06 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
55. 8.42 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
56. 9.24 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
57. 9.85 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
58. 8.37 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
59. 11.01 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
60. 9.83 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
61. 9.85 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
62. 9.37 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
63. 9.03 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
64. 10.24 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
65. 10.79 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
66. 10.28 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
67. 9.82 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
68. 10.12 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
69. 10.78 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
70. 8.70 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
71. 10.92 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
72. 9.15 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
73. 9.29 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
74. 9.09 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
75. 9.13 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
76. 9.23 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
77. 10.39 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
78. 10.09 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
79. 9.60 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
80. 9.84 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
81. 9.12 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
82. 9.94 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
83. 9.62 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
84. 8.89 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
85. 9.03 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
86. 9.34 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
87. 9.35 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
88. 9.89 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
89. 9.97 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
90. 9.63 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
91. 9.61 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
92. 9.83 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
93. 8.76 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
94. 10.09 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
95. 9.58 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
96. 9.89 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
97. 11.31 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
98. 9.40 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
99. 10.56 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2 
100. 9.82 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F' U R' F' R2 B' L2



Breakdown:
8.0+: 3
8.5+: 7
9.0+: 29
9.5+: 30
10.0+: 18
10.5+: 9
11.0+: 4

it's slightly off, mainly because it doesn't generate as many outliers as there normally are.


----------



## EmperorZant (Nov 2, 2017)

I did a couple hundred solves yesterday and got an 8.10 single; super easy F2L, and the last layer was just
(R U R' U') (M' U R U') r', with no AUF. My 4th fastest single (behind 3 Sub-8's)! It was right before a 10.27, too; too bad I choked the Ao5


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 2, 2017)

PB ao50/ao100 of 14.907/15.428. (Probably also ao12 but I don't keep track of that. Lots of really bad solves in this session because I was trying to recall random OLLCP algs. Also had a few times where, after recognising COLL, I noticed that I knew the ZBLL _after_ I started executing COLL, argh.)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-2
solves/total: 396/400

single
best: 10.213
worst: 33.670

mean of 3
current: 17.223 (σ = 2.60)
best: 12.218 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 5
current: 15.555 (σ = 0.50)
best: 12.698 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 12
current: 17.127 (σ = 2.58)
best: 13.775 (σ = 1.06)

avg of 50
current: 15.524 (σ = 1.90)
best: 14.907 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 100
current: 15.567 (σ = 1.62)
best: 15.428 (σ = 1.52)

Average: 15.838 (σ = 1.93)
Mean: 16.017

Time List:
17.539, 15.804, 22.783, 15.631, 19.488, 11.530, 13.558, 18.948, 18.565, 14.479, 17.101, 16.132, 13.680, 14.502, 17.519, 19.307, 20.763, 16.534, 14.436, 17.648, 19.099, 13.266, 16.230, 17.293, 19.149, 18.607, 14.823, 17.029, 12.810, 18.595, 24.692, 16.163, 15.661, 14.344, 15.386, 13.601, 12.389, 19.776, 15.113, 15.314, 19.444, 20.722, 11.036, 16.067, 12.762, 13.615, 12.446, 14.254, 16.154, 18.353, 16.665, 12.539, 30.831, 19.420, 17.399, 15.917, 15.304, 16.077, 15.494, 13.947, 16.715, 20.199, 17.399, 18.386, 16.395, 16.289, 14.900, 15.453, 15.744, 15.048, 13.631, 12.549, DNF(14.662), 14.012, 18.529, 14.660, 15.164, 16.453, 24.088, 15.733, 16.392, 12.717, 16.833, 14.226, 14.941, 15.320, 17.081, 14.515, 14.219, 21.428+, 16.833, 20.221, 19.549, 15.832, 15.934, 16.016, 14.267, 15.221, 13.151, 19.037, 15.089, 12.809, 13.697, 16.585, 14.962, 33.670, 14.470, 16.332, 15.525, 17.916, 12.995, 16.811, 13.035, 12.447, 12.599, 13.321, 15.959, 14.796, 16.503, 12.686, 16.655, 15.291, 12.255, 15.066, 17.732, 12.550, 16.002, 14.279, 16.471, 17.680, 15.153, 14.009, 13.718, 13.920, 16.496, 17.377, 11.886, 13.545, 16.243, 16.017, 14.995, 18.687, 16.234, 18.410, 14.060, 13.255, 15.744, 12.788, 15.172, 14.362, 12.015, 15.195, 12.368, 16.522, 14.177, 15.336, 28.926, 15.719, 16.303, 17.038, 26.086, 15.200, 15.448, 18.075, 17.560, 18.565, 18.587, 21.643, 15.424, 20.010+, 17.181, 20.187, 14.989, 15.039, 17.010, 13.221, 16.859, 14.657, 25.953, 16.964+, 15.894, 16.328, 14.431, 15.731, 12.366, 14.940, 14.208, 17.065+, 23.999, 11.949, 17.867, 11.747, 14.406, 14.007, 19.371+, 14.056, 12.520, 27.802, 16.967, 17.485, 14.048, DNF(14.107), 13.780, 15.497, 20.791, 15.695, 13.926, 12.936, 14.028, 16.678, 13.554, 20.164, 16.147, 13.566, 19.054, 18.705, 17.239, 15.915, 16.393, 13.129, 13.130, 18.437, 13.001, 18.623+, 16.518, 16.907, 16.244, 15.243, 15.379, 13.520, 16.396, 14.495, 16.253, 17.427, 17.219, 16.748, 20.096+, 18.003, 13.592, 11.988, 16.226, 19.436, 16.132, 18.498, 17.230, 16.077, 18.364, 13.916, 15.433, 17.085, 20.142, 14.797, 12.503, 11.917, 15.763, 17.222, 28.750, 15.209, 21.591, 12.182, 14.447, 16.182, 16.932, 13.259, 16.007, 12.075, 15.267, 12.085, 14.982, 13.265, 16.488, 15.985, 17.692, 16.891, 13.237, 17.152, 13.628, 16.051, 16.761, 15.429+, 16.036, 15.796, 10.982, 16.948, 17.040, 16.304, 17.745, 14.308, 14.069, 16.001, 17.087, 15.569, 13.267, 13.069, 18.863, 14.059, 20.407, 20.075+, 14.410, 14.089, 13.711, 15.412, 14.197, 19.304+, 13.246, 16.557, 18.042, 17.545, 14.547, 14.552, 14.060, 13.520, 16.688, 12.165, 16.916, 16.965, 14.982, 16.076, 13.677, 17.002, 16.099, 16.002, 16.103, 16.812, 15.581, 18.016, 17.503, 15.109, 14.351, 14.240, 15.260, 16.532, DNF(17.348)[wrong u perm], 15.678, 16.870, 13.868, 13.748, 17.781, 14.770, 15.702, 15.131, 16.985, 16.235, 14.626, 15.802, 12.213, 15.493, 14.181, 14.433, 18.290, DNF(14.043), 15.667, 13.299, 15.511, 15.327, 17.014, 15.042, 15.440, 13.197, 15.467, 14.743, 19.113, 18.445, 14.068, 14.102, 13.903, 16.040, 16.113, 14.512, 16.007, 18.190, 18.775, 14.657, 14.266, 14.393, 14.114, 15.558, 14.677, 13.237, 15.528, 13.445, 11.654, 13.115, 13.325, 10.213, 16.632, 15.702, 13.562, 20.395, 19.889, 13.152, 20.890, 12.520, 19.126, 16.861, 14.987, 15.188, 20.190, 15.358, 16.120


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 3, 2017)

So I've made progress on my program to predict competition times.
I fed it my times from my most recent comp, and apparently I'm too inconsistent, because...
On *100000000* trials, it gave me *53454* sub-5s (odds: 1870:1)
and it gave me *38323* sup-20s (odds: 2608:1)

obviously both of those aren't going to happen with nearly those kinds of odds.

It works okay except for generating too many extreme outliers. That's what happens when you're inconsistent af in comp.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 3, 2017)

First sub 14 single: 12.99!
An 8 move LL will do that for you.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 4, 2017)

Just got 17 sub 10s in a row wtf

5. 9.57 F2 D2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F2 R' F L' F U' R2 F' U R U2 
6. 9.57 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 U' R D' B' U' F2 R' 
7. 9.55 F2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 F U2 B D2 B' U F' D' B R' D F2 L2 F2 U 
8. 8.16 L2 F2 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F U R' B' D L2 B2 U2 B D2 
9. 9.85 B D2 F2 R U R D' F U2 B2 L D2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' 
10. 7.37 B2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 U2 F D' L2 D F D' U R2 U' F2 
11. 9.34 F2 L' D2 B D2 F R' F U F D2 F L2 U2 F L2 U2 F D2 B' 
12. 8.74 L U' B2 D L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 B' U2 R' F' D L2 R2 F2 U2 
13. 9.20 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 F L2 D U' R F' D2 L F R2 B2 L' 
14. 9.54 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' U F2 R' B' U' L' F2 R' F' L' 
15. 9.62 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' U' L2 F D2 F R' F' D R' F' L F' 
16. 9.79 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 R' B U R2 F2 R2 F L R2 F' 
17. 8.94 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 R' F2 D' L' R' B R2 D2 F U L D' 
18. 8.71 B L2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D L F L' R' D B F' L' F2 
19. 8.73 F U2 B2 L F R' D F U2 R D2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U' 
20. 9.74 D F2 L B' U B2 D2 F' D B2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D R' 
21. 8.46 F2 U2 R' D2 L R2 U2 L2 F2 R D' B' U' F D B' L F R2 U' 

woaj.

Part of a 9.43 ao50 that would have been 9.2x except for these solves:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-3
avg of 5: 11.90

Time List:
1. (10.45) D' B' R' U' L D' R2 L' B' R2 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 D B2 
2. (13.38) D2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 R U2 R' D L F' R2 D U F' 
3. 11.14 L' B' L2 B U2 B' R U' F B2 L2 U D' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 
4. 12.88 F2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R F L U' F' L B D2 R F2 
5. 11.69 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 D' F' R2 D' F' U2 F' L2 U2

fml lol

but then I finished strong:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-3
avg of 5: 8.95

Time List:
1. 9.71 B' L' F2 R U2 L U2 F2 D2 R D' F' U' F R' U2 F' R' U' 
2. (10.87) B2 R2 D' U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B R B2 U B L2 D R D 
3. 9.17 R D2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 B' L D' U B R' D' L U2 
4. 7.97 B F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 D' B2 D2 F L R2 U' F' 
5. (6.87) F R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 F' R' B' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L R B2


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2017)

feliks zemdegs 4.75 single


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Nov 4, 2017)

3x3 PB Ao5: 8.32
Cube: Gans Air UM

avg of 5: 8.32

Time List:
1. 8.04 D U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U B' D L' R' F R' U R' B L2 
2. (8.78) R' F2 U2 R F2 R D2 L2 R B U' F' L2 R' U B L R' 
3. (8.00) B2 U2 R' U2 F L' B' R' L' D' R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 
4. 8.23 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 F L' R' U' B D' F' R F2 U2 
5. 8.68 F2 U D2 R2 D L B' R' L' F R2 B L2 F' B' R2 B' U2 F2


----------



## Draranor (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally got an official sub-11 average today at KCubing Fall in the final round


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 5, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Finally got an official sub-11 average today at KCubing Fall in the final round


Wait I thought you had a sub 9 ao100


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 5, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Wait I thought you had a sub 9 ao100


Official sub 11


----------



## Draranor (Nov 5, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Wait I thought you had a sub 9 ao100


Unofficially, yes; but my competion times have always been significantly worse than times at home


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 5, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Wait I thought you had a sub 9 ao100


He gets nervous in comps.

Speaking of that comp, official 9.10 average! 2 counting 8s.


----------



## Draranor (Nov 5, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> He gets nervous in comps.


Very true, my hands shake more than they normally do. I'm finally starting to get that under control now and becoming more consistent in comp. I feel pretty confident that in my next couple comps or so, I'll start getting some sub-10 averages


----------



## EmperorZant (Nov 5, 2017)

Finally finished an average

Average of 5: 10.82
1. 9.60 U' F2 R F U2 R' U' F' L' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 B R2 F' 
2. 11.07 U R2 U' B U2 L F2 U F' R U R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 
3. (14.46) R' F2 R' D2 R' B2 L B2 F2 L' B2 D' F2 U F' L' D' B U' B2 F' 
4. 11.78 D2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F' D2 F' U2 F' R' F2 L' F U2 B2 D' U2 B R' 
5. (9.55) L2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R' D' L2 B L2 B D' R' B' L2

Got a Sub-11 Ao5 with a counting 9, cool


----------



## Meow (Nov 5, 2017)

Got sub-5s on cam and a solve with 10.4 tps


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 5, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Very true, my hands shake more than they normally do. I'm finally starting to get that under control now and becoming more consistent in comp. I feel pretty confident that in my next couple comps or so, I'll start getting some sub-10 averages


You're PB ao100 is 8.69 and just managed to get a sub 11 official average.
I got a 9.44 official average when my ao100 was 9.8x, now my PB is 9.67.

That's just crazy


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Nov 5, 2017)

52.52 4x4 pb single


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 5, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> You're PB ao100 is 8.69 and just managed to get a sub 11 official average.
> I got a 9.44 official average when my ao100 was 9.8x, now my PB is 9.67.
> 
> That's just crazy


Meanwhile i got a 9.53 official average while averaging 10.5 at home


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 5, 2017)

(54.198), 56.008, (1:08.516), 57.467, 1:01.646=58.373 ao5

Wtf megaminx pb ao5 wtf happened wtf, first sub-1:05 ao5 

Also 1:05.064 ao12 cool


----------



## applezfall (Nov 5, 2017)

I got a 11.94 official average when I averaged 13.5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 5, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Meanwhile i got a 9.53 official average while averaging 10.5 at home


and I average 7.8 and I have an official 7.8 avg  But when I got that avg, I was just around 8.6


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 5, 2017)

35.69 4x4 ao50


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

7.6 TPS.

Trying to get over 5 TPS, and I got 7.6!

4.47
F' R F' U2 F' U2 F U' R'
z2 x
R U R' U' R U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U'


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Wouldn’t it make more sense to drill a single alg instead of a weird 3gen set up solve?


I don't know any subsets.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 6, 2017)

5.92 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' R' U' R' D F' D' L D R' B'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Nov 6, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> 7.6 TPS.
> 
> Trying to get over 5 TPS, and I got 7.6!
> 
> ...


What kind of scramble is that?


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> What kind of scramble is that?


One with notations that you use, to position the cube in a way so that the cube is messed up enough so that it is not to easy, and not to hard. On some circumstances, the scramble can be easy, or hard. The 0.49 World Record scramble was easy. My 11.39 scramble, was not. This scramble, was moderately leveled, giving me moderate look-ahead into my OLL, and PBLs.

This sir, was a moderately leveled scramble. Which means that this scramble is not to easy, and not to hard. On this circumstance, I just so happened to have those events which led me to getting 7.6 turns per seconds on my 2x2, which I have done over 1,000 solves on.

That kind of scramble.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Nov 6, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> One with notations that you use, to position the cube in a way so that the cube is messed up enough so that it is not to easy, and not to hard. On some circumstances, the scramble can be easy, or hard. The 0.49 World Record scramble was easy. My 11.39 scramble, was not. This scramble, was moderately leveled, giving me moderate look-ahead into my OLL, and PBLs.
> 
> This sir, was a moderately leveled scramble. Which means that this scramble is not to easy, and not to hard. On this circumstance, I just so happened to have those events which led me to getting 7.6 turns per seconds on my 2x2, which I have done over 1,000 solves on.
> 
> That kind of scramble.


Lol I thought you were doing 3x3 for some reason. Oops


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2017)

24.86 U Fw B2 U L' U' Uw R Rw U F Rw D2 Fw2 U' Fw Rw U' B Uw' F B U2 B2 Fw2 R2 L' U2 Fw2 L' F' D U Fw' D' R' F2 B' L' F


----------



## Cale S (Nov 8, 2017)

pretty fun 7.37 single

R' F' L2 U R2 L B' L2 B' F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U' 
x2 R' D2 R D R' D2 y2 R y' R D' R' D 
U R U R' L U L' 
R' U' R y U' L' U L
U2 r U2 R' U' R U R' U2 M 
R U R' U R U2 R'

done on my new GTS2M


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yau5 0.o

54.14 L2 R' Uw D' B' Bw' Fw Rw' B' L Uw2 Rw2 L Dw Rw B R' Dw F Lw Bw D' B' Dw D Uw' Rw' Bw2 F Dw' Bw L Rw2 Dw' B Uw' Dw F2 B2 Uw2 B F2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Bw Uw U2 Rw2 D U2 F Rw F' Bw Rw


----------



## Meow (Nov 8, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Yau5 0.o
> 
> 54.14 L2 R' Uw D' B' Bw' Fw Rw' B' L Uw2 Rw2 L Dw Rw B R' Dw F Lw Bw D' B' Dw D Uw' Rw' Bw2 F Dw' Bw L Rw2 Dw' B Uw' Dw F2 B2 Uw2 B F2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw Bw Uw U2 Rw2 D U2 F Rw F' Bw Rw


wut. time to practice again so redux can be better


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 8, 2017)

PB ao100 by 0.4 second, and not even a single sub-12 in this session lol. (_So_ close to sub-15 ao100.)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-8
solves/total: 199/200

single
best: 12.002
worst: 25.580

mean of 3
current: 16.772 (σ = 1.86)
best: 13.069 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 5
current: 17.025 (σ = 1.43)
best: 13.673 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 12
current: 16.063 (σ = 1.27)
best: 13.989 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 50
current: 15.595 (σ = 1.52)
best: 14.737 (σ = 1.12)

avg of 100
current: 15.269 (σ = 1.41)
best: 15.029 (σ = 1.36)

Average: 15.629 (σ = 1.63)
Mean: 15.774

Time List:
16.213, 14.405, 15.105, 15.037, 13.631, 15.379, 15.355, 13.784, 16.263, 15.181, 18.569, 13.181, 14.077, 16.292, 17.129, 14.268, 16.984, 13.582, 16.098, 17.536, 17.672, 15.084, 18.956, 15.290, 19.058, 18.917, 18.188, 15.526, 14.911, 13.267, 18.364+[wrong auf], 20.600, 16.542, 14.953, 22.339, 15.768, 14.299, 21.047, 16.932, 19.458, 23.037, 12.594, 16.220, 15.201, 16.023, 16.177, 16.385, 17.158, 17.228, 13.848, 14.822, 16.599, 13.608, 14.467, 13.548, 16.639, 17.473, 22.837, 15.136, 18.328, 15.265, 25.580, 16.498, 13.531, 12.930, 16.135, 19.192, 15.269, 16.785, 12.702, 16.800, 16.924, 14.078, 18.624, 24.086, 14.889, DNF(14.301), 19.694, 15.251, 14.394, 13.907, 17.301, 14.027, 13.697, 18.751, 13.273, 14.268, 12.002, 14.124, 17.573, 17.349, 16.882, 15.492, 16.071, 15.614, 15.840, 12.788, 15.178, 13.325, 15.303, 12.809, 14.766, 14.592, 14.552, 12.793, 12.630, 13.784, 18.711, 16.013, 18.591, 14.743, 15.409, 15.857, 15.486, 15.399, 18.384, 13.152, 14.268, 14.459, 15.603+[wrong auf], 15.001, 14.619, 12.367, 12.312, 15.499, 14.903, 16.909, 13.430, 17.120, 15.246, 13.944, 14.135, 14.975, 13.506, 13.670, 15.541, 16.546, 13.176, 13.367, 14.559, 16.210, 14.250, 14.035, 17.067, 16.473, 14.338, 15.579, 16.206, 16.793, 16.598, 14.446, 18.828, 14.488, 15.113, 14.393, 13.665, 12.961, 14.766, 12.812, 20.049, 14.907, 14.270, 14.102, 17.597, 14.661, 16.420, 12.963, 15.110, 14.421, 18.305, 13.418, 13.802, 15.551, 15.789, 14.976, 17.820, 17.143, 14.049, 19.337, 14.058, 16.828, 15.185, 14.923, 19.308, 15.413, 15.456, 14.770, 17.675, 13.886, 15.346, 14.513, 16.671, 17.233, 15.089, 16.036, 20.437, 15.425, 17.489, 18.162, 14.665


----------



## Draranor (Nov 8, 2017)

4.76 3x3 PB single; first sub-5!!


----------



## Ianwubby (Nov 9, 2017)

This has to be the most beautiful solve of my life. Beat my previous PB by 1.1 seconds with a _fullstep_ solve.

Time: 7.50 seconds

B2 U' F2 R2 D U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R' U2 F' D' L F2 D' L R' F2 //scramble

z2 y //inspection
R' F' L F2 D //cross
U' L' U L //F2L 1
R U2' R' U' y R' U' R2 U' R' //F2L 2-3
U' L' U L y' R U2' R' //F2L 4
U R' U' R' F R F' U R //OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' //PLL

52 HTM / 7.50 seconds = 6.93 HTPS


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ao5: 10.36

1. (12.21) (-3, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0) 
2. 11.71 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(3, 0) 
3. 9.09 (3, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
4. (8.12) (4, 3)/(5, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3) 
5. 10.27 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/

Also, a 1:09.61 Ao100 on 5x5!


----------



## James Hake (Nov 10, 2017)

11.7x ao50
11.99 ao100
3 sub 9s in ~80 solves


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2017)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 26/26
best time: 53.53
worst time: 1:15.05

current mo3: 1:07.38 (σ = 3.80)
best mo3: 1:04.22 (σ = 9.56)

current avg5: 1:07.40 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 1:05.84 (σ = 2.29)

current avg12: 1:07.20 (σ = 2.60)
best avg12: 1:06.81 (σ = 2.22)

session avg: 1:08.24 (σ = 3.11)
session mean: 1:07.94


got a bunch of easy stars so did good for once


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 11, 2017)

5:00.12 7x7 pb sub5 fail single

I can smell it coming


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 11, 2017)

"Yes! a 6!"


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 12, 2017)

9.152 L2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' F U' B' D L2 U2 R B' D'

z // insp
F' R' U' R2 U' // 222
x F2' U F // cross
R x U R' U2' R U // second slot
R' U R U' R' U R U' // third slot
x' U R U' R' U R U' // last slot
z' U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' F // ZBLL

"Fullstep" PB single again.


----------



## Draranor (Nov 12, 2017)

Got my first sub-3:00 6x6 solve yesterday with a 2:59.80. Just barely made it


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 13, 2017)

Got my second sub-10 yesterday.
9.987 U' R D' L' D R' L' D2 B' R2 B2 L U2 L' U2 L D2 R
x2 y' U R' D L B L
y U' L U L' U L U' L'
U' R U R'
R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R
U R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B
Some other notable pbs: 
(12.13), (17.32), 13.06, 12.70, 13.43 = 13.05 Ao5 and a 15.911 Ao100


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2017)

I just finished the T ZBLL set!! I still gotta practice it quite a bit though before I move on.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2017)

not a bad squan session

stats: (hide)
number of times: 134/134
best time: 10.47
worst time: 21.98

current mo3: 15.21 (σ = 0.80)
best mo3: 13.81 (σ = 0.98)

current avg5: 16.50 (σ = 1.49)
best avg5: 13.93 (σ = 2.68)

current avg12: 16.22 (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: 14.73 (σ = 2.49)

current avg50: 16.06 (σ = 1.79)
best avg50: 15.69 (σ = 1.95)

current avg100: 16.26 (σ = 2.09)
best avg100: 16.20 (σ = 2.20)

session avg: 16.28 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 16.29


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice to hit a purple patch of form again. First 5 solves are a 7.97 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-14
avg of 12: 8.694

Time List:
1. 7.944 U' R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 R D' L R' U B' R2 B2 U R2 
2. 8.040 U L R' U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 B L U2 L2 F L2 R2 U B' 
3. 7.912 F U L2 D' F2 R D' B' L D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B L' 
4. 8.864 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 U L U2 B' L' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 
5. (7.584) U2 B U D' L D' B2 L2 F U2 F2 D L2 U D B2 D B2 L 
6. 8.760 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 R B2 U R F D2 L' D2 U' F' U2 
7. 9.112 R D2 F' R U2 L B R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F D2 B R2 L2 F2 U2 
8. 10.657 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 L2 F' D' F' L2 R B F L' D2 U' 
9. (10.776) U2 D L B' R U2 F' U F U2 L2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R F2 L' 
10. 8.933 F2 D2 L' F' U' F B U L' F' R2 F L2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' 
11. 7.900 D2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 B2 R U' F2 D F' D' U' B U F 
12. 8.816 U' B2 R B D L' U B2 U' L' U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F' D2


----------



## Hazel (Nov 16, 2017)

I was really shaky on some cases, but I worked on them today so I now know the full T set of ZBLL! 72 algs down


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 16, 2017)

easy af
6.17 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F L2 B R U F' L' B' D B D' R' U

actually a misscramble oof


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2017)

nice sq1
stats: (hide)
number of times: 103/103
best time: 10.02
worst time: 22.44

current mo3: 14.93 (σ = 4.07)
best mo3: 11.92 (σ = 0.74)

current avg5: 16.97 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 12.34 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 16.15 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 13.96 (σ = 1.14)

current avg50: 15.37 (σ = 1.93)
best avg50: 14.67 (σ = 1.87)

current avg100: 15.16 (σ = 1.97)
best avg100: 15.08 (σ = 1.99)

session avg: 15.16 (σ = 1.94)
session mean: 15.20


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 17, 2017)

36.97 NR Feet Mo3!! 24th in the world!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 18, 2017)

175/349 of the non-Sune ZBLLs. Past half way 

Recognition still needs a tonne of work though...


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2017)

1. 7.84 (-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / 

(cubeshape skip)
(-5,-2)/ CO
(3,3)/(-1,-1)/ EO
(3,1)/(3,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(-3,0)/ CP
(-2,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/(6,0)/(-4,6) EP

lolscramble but idgaf still PB


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 19, 2017)

@^ Looks like you did (5,0) instead of (6,0) for the last move of the scramble

Loosened up the tensions on my 3x3 today and almost immediately got PB Ao5 and Ao12, 15.90 and 16.73 respecitvely.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 19, 2017)

>think "I probably should be studying for finals instead of cubing"
>get PB single instead

40.403 B D L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 B L' F' L R' D U' L U Uw2 L Fw2 L2 Uw2 B L Fw2 L2 R U2 R2 Uw Rw2 F Uw2 U' B Fw Uw R2 D Rw U'


----------



## James Hake (Nov 20, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-19
avg of 5: 10.94

Time List:
1. (12.79) D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' F' U2 L B R F' L R2 U' F U' 
2. (8.45) B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 U F' D2 R D L' U B2 U L' U 
3. 12.30 F2 D2 L R B2 R U2 L' D2 R' U' F2 L' U2 L F' D L2 D 
4. 11.85 U2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 L D2 U2 L' B' R U' L2 U B D' R U 
5. 8.66 U L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D R2 B U L' D L2 D2 U F2 L'

i got a counting 8.66, but still no sub 10 ao5
also my pb single is still 8.07


----------



## asacuber (Nov 20, 2017)

sune set 3.92


----------



## DhruvA (Nov 20, 2017)

First sub 7 3x3 single!
6.912
alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_R2_F2_R-_U_F-_R_B_R-_U2_D2_B2_L_F2_L-_B2_U2_L2_F2&alg=z_y-%0AR-_D-_L_%2F%2Fred_cross%0AU2_R-_U-_R_%2F%2FF2L_1%0Ay-_U_L-_U_L_%2F%2FF2L_2%0AR_U_R-_d-_R_U-_R-%2F%2FF2L_3%0AU2_L-_U2_L_U-_L_F-_L-_F_%2F%2FF2L_4%0AL-_U2_L_U_L-_U_L_%2F%2FOLL%0AU-%2F%2FAUF


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 20, 2017)

posting this so I can look at it later but wtf (9.0x ao50)

8.76, 7.44, 8.85, 11.74, 9.36, 9.26, 7.42, 10.88, 8.15, 7.78, 9.21, 10.08, 8.92, 9.51, 8.92, 10.05, 10.60, 11.26, 9.50, 9.31, 10.53, 8.14, 10.20, *7.84, 9.28, 7.92, 7.00, 7.51*, 10.75, 8.84, 9.07, 8.94, 10.45, 8.74, 7.76, 9.35, 8.14, 8.38, 11.73, 7.38, 8.10, 8.67, 8.88, 9.66, 9.74, 9.19, 9.62, 9.43, 8.71, 7.62

E: 9.05 ao50 with 7.76 ao5 (wtf.jpeg)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 20, 2017)

1. 5.14 U2 R B D2 F2 D' R' U2 B R U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 

First time I've ever had a reaction to a solve: 
x2 y 
X-Cross: R' F2 R U L B U L 
F2L-2: R' U R 
F2L: U L U2 L' U' L U L2 U L 
OLL: U R' U' R U' R U R' U Lw U' R' U F2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 20, 2017)

Decent 5x5 single

56.43 Bw' B' U2 Dw Rw L2 Lw B Fw' Bw Rw U B2 L2 B Rw' U L D' B2 Rw B' Lw D2 L U2 D B2 R Bw Dw Bw2 Fw' D F' Dw2 Fw' R' Bw2 D2 Dw B2 Dw Fw Dw Bw L2 R' U Dw' L Uw' Bw' L2 Uw' Bw D2 U2 F' Rw'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 20, 2017)

48.80 pb single, 52.2 mean and 55.88 ao5  I used 1 comm in four of the solves and 2 in one of them.


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 21, 2017)

Is it normal that I have a 14.227 single 3x3 PB and usually averaging sub-24?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 21, 2017)

Rafael Paulino said:


> Is it normal that I have a 14.227 single 3x3 PB and usually averaging sub-24?


I would say yes.


----------



## James Hake (Nov 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-21
avg of 12: 10.59

Time List:
1. (8.81) R2 F' R2 D' B' L' B2 R2 D2 B F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' 
2. 9.89 F2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 L' U2 B2 L2 U B' R' D L' F R' F U' 
3. 12.05 L2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R F R2 F R B' U B D R' 
4. 10.58 F' B2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L' U' L2 F L U L' F' 
5. 10.32 D B2 D F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B D2 R U R D B' F U' R 
6. 9.66 B F' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U B' R U' R' U2 F2 D B2 L 
7. 11.33 U B2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 F' L' R F2 U' L2 B L U L 
8. 9.83 R F' D B L2 F B2 L' D F2 D2 R' L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L D2 
9. 10.64 F D2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F U2 D' L' R' U F2 R' U' B R' F 
10. 11.24 B' D' R2 D F' D' B2 D B D2 B U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' 
11. (12.82) B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' L F2 D U' B R B D R2 
12. 10.35 U' F2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 L' B' F2 L' U' B F2 R' F D'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 22, 2017)

1. 8.96+ R' D B' D L2 D F2 R' D' U2 R F2 B2 R D2 F2 R D2 L'

oof lol


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Nov 22, 2017)

PB mo3 (46.22), PB ao5 (48.25), PB ao12 (55.06), and sub-minute ao50 (59.98)!


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 23, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-23
avg of 12: 1:45.804

Time List:
2:01.750, 1:44.024, 1:45.747, 1:42.985, (2:10.963), 1:52.561, 1:38.436, 1:38.343, (1:37.747), 1:43.717, 1:50.207, 1:40.268

(For megaminx; my average went up from ~1:55 to ~2:05 after I attended a comp in June and then stopped practising megaminx, but I recently got it down to sub-1:50. Also had a 1:29.x single a few days ago.)


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 23, 2017)

PB ao5 and really good but not pb mo3 and ao12

9.60, 10.85, (14.20), 11.71, (9.50) = 10.72
11.49, 9.60, 10.85 = 10.64 (PB 10.49)
11.49, 9.60, 10.85, 14.20, 11.71, (9.50), 12.70, 12.60, (14.61), 11.68, 11.73, 12.35 = 11.89 (PB 11.85)


----------



## Malkom (Nov 23, 2017)

BRUUUUUH triple PB on cam (sorta)
46.64 PB single, 50.71 PB Mo3, 52.81 Ao5 (.13 from PB), 53.95 PB Ao12.

60. 54.52
61. 50.98
62. 52.73  
63. 55.65
64. 51.16
65. 1:02.04
66. 55.05
67. 58.25
68. 57.18
69. 53.00  
70. 46.64
71. 53.54
72. 51.95
73. 56.42
74. 56.24 
75. 55.64
76. 58.12
77. 53.36
78. 48.63
79. 57.32
80. 1:01.81


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 24, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-24
single: 14:53.404

Finally got an explosion on my Wuhua.

… This counts as an accomplishment, right?


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 24, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-24
> single: 14:53.404
> 
> Finally got an explosion on my Wuhua.
> ...


Jeez why did it take you so long? I don't think you have much of a future in puzzle exploding. Have you considered solving them?


----------



## applezfall (Nov 24, 2017)

is this an accomplishment? https://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/uncrowned-kings?event=pyram&region=World


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 24, 2017)

applezfall said:


> is this an accomplishment? https://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/uncrowned-kings?event=pyram&region=World


ay, thats cool! Very much so, applezfall.

I'm 33/7/4 (w/c/n) for Megaminx


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 24, 2017)

applezfall said:


> is this an accomplishment? https://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/uncrowned-kings?event=pyram&region=World


yeah but you better break the streak soon 

also, oh jeez the top 10 OH are like half rouxers


----------



## applezfall (Nov 24, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> yeah but you better break the streak soon


I'll try but its hard with Martin Fronescu beating me


----------



## Malkom (Nov 24, 2017)

applezfall said:


> is this an accomplishment? https://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/uncrowned-kings?event=pyram&region=World


lol im 12th at mega


----------



## applezfall (Nov 24, 2017)

Malkom said:


> lol im 12th at mega


very good job


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 24, 2017)

Practicing big cubes for the first time for Dixon Winter next week

5x5 pbs
1:36.89 single
1:43.52 mo3
1:45.46 ao5
1:52.12 ao12


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 24, 2017)

Finally sub-11 ao1000!!

I don't know how to do the spoiler thing. Sorry.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-24
avg of 1000: 10.998


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 10.379 U2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 L F2 B L D' R2 B U' B' F D' R
2. 11.156 B2 D' F2 D B2 D L2 D' U L' R' F L' D' R2 F D F'
3. (13.435) D2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 R' B2 D' F L' U2 L' B2 F' L B'
4. 10.565 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F L D' U' L2 D' B' L B2 L'
5. (8.553) R' D' R U2 F' B2 R2 B2 L' U' L2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D2 R2
6. (13.107) L U' R U F L D' B L D U2 F R2 F L2 B U2 F2 R2
7. 11.495 F U' B D' R F2 B2 L F' B2 R U2 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 R D2 L
8. 10.426 R U2 F2 U' F2 L B' R2 D U2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 L' U2 D
9. 11.208 D' L2 D R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L D2 B U R B2 F R' U L F
10. 12.939 R2 B L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 U L R2 F' L' D F'
11. 10.372 L D2 U2 B R2 F D2 B' F U2 F' R D L2 B F L B2 F2 U'
12. 11.651 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D U' F2 D' B L2 U' F R D' B D' F2
13. 11.756 D' F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 L' D2 B' U F2 L' F2 D2 B' D'
14. 9.704 R L' D B' U B2 L' U F L U' D' L2 B2 D B2 U2
15. 11.996 R2 F' B R2 U R' U2 D B2 L B' U2 D2 F D2 B L2 B2 D2
16. 10.914 B2 L2 F' R2 U F' L U' F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 B2
17. (7.743) L F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 F D B F U L R' B2 L2 F'
18. 11.875 R2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U B R2 D F2 U B L' R'
19. 10.542 D' F R B2 U D B U' L D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D2 R
20. 10.682 F2 R U' F R2 U' B R' F2 U F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 B D2 B'
21. 11.905 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R F2 R2 U2 B F' R' D' R B' D L2 B'
22. 12.047 L2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' L D' R D L B2 L' D U2 B F'
23. 12.732 B2 D B2 L2 D' L' D2 F D' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 L'
24. 11.362 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' R' D' B L2 R' B2 D R2 B' F
25. 12.650 U' L2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' U' R' B2 U2 B L' R' B F2 U
26. (13.122) U L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D2 F R' D' R D2 F D2 L U
27. 11.125 F' D2 B D2 L2 B D2 B D2 F D2 R' D L' U F' D' L' D2
28. 11.397 U2 F D B U L' D R U' B U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 U2
29. 10.629 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' L' F L' F2 L R' B' U B L2
30. 12.000 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B' D U R U L B D' L2 B' D'
31. 10.055 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 B D B' U B2 U' L' B' L2 R
32. 10.535 U2 B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 D' L D' F' R2 F' U' B2 L F2
33. 9.869 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L U F D2 R U2 R' U B2
34. (13.147) F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B L' U2 R' B L' R' U2 B2 R'
35. 10.455 B' U R2 F' U F R' F' U' D2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 D'
36. 11.062 R B2 U' F2 U2 F2 B' D' R' D2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 U
37. 11.484 B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L R' D B' U' F D2 B' U B' F2
38. 11.688 L2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 B' L' U F' L2 F' U L R
39. (13.514) U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F R U2 L2 D2 U' F R' B U
40. 9.146 B F2 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' U2 F L2 D F D F' U' L B
41. 10.147 U' D' B U F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U B2 R B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2
42. 12.350 L2 B2 D B D' F U L' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U F2
43. (12.998) L2 B' L U' D' B2 D' L D F L2 F' R2 F L2 F R2 B D2 F' U'
44. 11.337 F U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 D F2 U F L D' B L2 R2
45. (13.772) R2 U' R F2 L' D F' L2 D2 B' L F2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R F2
46. 10.548 U' B2 L' U2 L' D2 L' U2 L R' U B L' R2 B' F D' B2
47. 12.415 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F L D B R' U2 B' L F2
48. 10.187 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U L F D L2 F U R' D2 B2 F2
49. 11.724 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R F2 R2 B U' F D' B' D2 L'
50. 10.547 R2 L2 F U2 D' F D2 R L' U F2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 L2
51. 10.047 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D L U F L' B' D
52. (13.683) D2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 D L B' R2 F L2 D2 R' B2 F2
53. (13.751) D' L' B' R' B U' F' U2 L2 U R2 F D2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 L2
54. 11.856 D L B2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L D' B' L' R2 B' D2 B L' B2
55. (14.187) U' F' B U2 L' B' U2 D2 R' F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U R
56. 11.772 L' F U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 B U L' F2 R
57. 11.450 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U F' L' F2 R' B' L2 U' B2 D
58. (13.133) L D2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B R' D' R2 B U F' D2 B2 D
59. 12.747 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R B' D R F R2 D' U2 L' R'
60. 9.923 F2 R' F2 R2 D' R F D U2 L2 D2 L' U2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B
61. 12.546 B2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 F2 U F' L2 D2 U2 R' F' D' R
62. 10.129 U2 B L F2 R' F' B D B D F2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F L2 U2
63. 10.025 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' F2 R2 U2 L' B' R2 D' L'
64. 12.252 F L2 F R2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 F' R' F' D R2 B U B' L' B2 D
65. (13.845) D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L' B2 D' U2 B' D L U2 R F D2
66. (9.100) B2 F2 L D2 L2 R F2 L F2 D' R F U B2 R F R' B2 F
67. 9.915 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 B' R D' L F' U' R2 D F' U'
68. 9.937 F R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R' F' D' R B' R2 B' U R2
69. 10.760 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R U B2 R2 B2 U' F L2 U F2
70. 9.208 F2 B2 L F2 R D2 R' U F U2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 F' B' D2 F
71. 9.124 L F2 B U L' B U2 D' L' F B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U
72. 9.272 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 L' D U B R F2 L' D' B2 U2
73. 9.430 D' F' B' U L2 U' B2 U F L F2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2
74. 11.726 F2 D' B' R2 L' U' F2 U' R' U' B L2 F R2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2
75. (13.259) B' U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 D' B' D L2 R D U L
76. 11.729 R' L2 U F B R F' L' F' R' F2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L D2 U'
77. 9.656 R U L2 B2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 L D2 B L B' L2 R2 B L2
78. 9.892 F' U' D2 B' L F B' D B' R' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 U'
79. 11.975 L U L2 U L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L' B' F' R2 U' B L U' L2
80. 9.266 D' R2 L2 F D' B' U' R U L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D' R2 F
81. 11.039 U' B R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 F2 L' D U R' D L' U F' R2
82. (6.989) U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B U' B F2 R' D2 R D F R2
83. 10.766 L B' R2 D2 R F B R2 L' U F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L F2
84. (8.796) U L2 U R' B' D2 F2 R F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 B2 D2 B2 L'
85. 12.215 L F D B R D' R2 D' L2 D2 L' F2 L B2 R D2 L'
86. 9.142 U2 L' F R L2 B2 D' R' B' U2 F R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 L'
87. (8.477) L2 B D2 B F' U2 L2 R2 B2 R' B U L' B2 L' U' R2 D R
88. 9.271 D2 F D2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' L' F2 L' D F D' L2 D B2 U
89. (13.192) F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F D2 U2 R2 L B' U2 R B' D' U' R B' R2
90. 11.280 L' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R' D R' F' D R B R B'
91. 10.085 L2 F B' U' D' R D2 B U2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U
92. 11.128 U2 F R2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 F U' L' F' D L2 F' U L' D F2
93. 10.047 D' B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B' L' D' B R' U' F' U' B U
94. (8.706) L2 F2 R' U2 B2 R F2 D2 L U2 L F L U2 R' F U' R B2 D'
95. 9.504 R' D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 F R' B' F' L R' U' F' U2 R
96. 9.614 L2 R2 F R2 F R2 B' D2 L2 R B2 R' B' F2 U' B2 L R F2
97. 11.940 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L D R' F2 U' F U' L2 F R2
98. 9.352 L' F' U2 R B' L' F U' B U2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2
99. 12.485 R2 L D2 F2 L' F D' F' D2 F2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 D
100. 11.139 F B L2 D F2 B2 R' L B U R2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B
101. 10.094 U B2 L B2 L U2 L U2 L D2 B2 L2 D R U L D' B U' L' F
102. 9.524 L2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 F' U2 B2 L2 R B' L F' R2
103. 10.768 R' F2 L U2 R D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B U L' D B2 L2 R2 D B2
104. 10.377 B D' R U2 F U' F' R F B2 U R2 B2 U' D2 F2 U' D2 L'
105. 10.266 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' L D' F' L F L' B' L' U' R'
106. 9.801 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U R U2 L' B R2 D F' L2 D2 R2
107. (13.409) U F2 U' F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D' R U F2 U' R U' F D R B
108. 11.138 B' L2 B2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 B F L F U' F2 L2
109. 10.783 F B D R B D' L' D' F2 L' B2 D2 R' L' F2 U2 R' U2 L' F'
110. (8.968) L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F L2 F' U R' D F U' R2
111. 9.401 L2 B R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F D2 B D L' F D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D U'
112. 10.113 U F B2 D2 L' F U' L' F' R2 L2 U D F2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L'
113. 11.294 D' B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L' B2 U B D' R2 U' R2 F' U'
114. 10.127 R U R B D2 F L F2 U' B' L' U2 L' U2 D2 L U2 L
115. 10.923 U' F2 D' F B R' L F2 L F' B2 U2 B2 R' L B2 R F2 R'
116. 10.670 D' L' F B R' D F' D' L U' R2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R'
117. 11.767 L2 B L2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 B L' R' U B L' B2 F' D U2 F2
118. 10.469 R B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F2 D2 U' L2 D' L D' F' L' R2 B U'
119. 9.649 D2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 L B' U' B L' D2 F L R2 D2 B
120. 11.978 D B2 L' D2 B2 D' U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B' L
121. 10.726 B2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R F' U L2 B R2 B L B D'
122. 10.373 B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D U R2 B2 U2 L' F R B2 L D2 F' D' U' R
123. 12.512 R' D R' B L2 B' D2 B' L D R2 F2 B' R2 L2 F L2 B2 U2
124. 11.488 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 L' U' F' D' U' R F2 D2 R B2
125. 10.579 D2 R B2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R U R' F R' B' D2 U' F' R2 U
126. 10.014 L2 D' L2 F U F2 U' F R D B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2
127. 11.478 L' U2 R2 D2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 R2 B' D R2 D R' D2 F U R' D
128. 10.009 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 F2 D L2 R' F U B F L F R2
129. 11.798 R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' B' F' U L F2 L D2 B2 U
130. 10.049 F2 R L' D' B L' D' F' U D2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 R'
131. (8.518) R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 R D2 R2 D' U L' F U2 B' D L F
132. 10.605 U F' D R2 D F' U' F R' U B2 D' L2 U' D2 L2 U2 F2 L'
133. 11.306 R2 D F2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 R' B D R' B2 D L2 D L2 D
134. (9.062) F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 B' L D L D' B' U F' R2 D2
135. 10.886 R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 D' L' R B' D L D U' L
136. 11.212 B2 L2 U' B2 L U B' D2 R F' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' L2
137. 10.837 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D' R D U' B' L2 R' U R' B D2
138. 11.833 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F R2 D F' R' U B2 F U L'
139. 12.023 D R U2 L D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L U B' L2 D2 L' B U2 B
140. 11.874 L2 B L U2 D2 B D' F D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 F B2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2
141. 10.716 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L U' B R2 U2 R' B' F2
142. 11.970 D2 F' L U' B' D' B2 R U F D2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D'
143. 12.840 F L2 D' F R2 U2 F' L2 D R F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 F' B2
144. 11.882 F' U2 L' D' B' D' B' D2 L' U' B2 R2 D L2 U' D2 F2 U B
145. 9.440 B U2 R F2 D' B R2 F2 D B U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L
146. (13.382) L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 R D F R2 D F' R' B U2 R2
147. (8.528) L U L2 B R2 D2 B U L' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' D2
148. 11.848 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 U' B L B2 R2 U' B' D2
149. (8.750) U B R' D2 R' D F' R' B' R2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2
150. 10.935 R U' F R2 U L U D R U D R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U R2
151. 11.641 D2 U2 R2 B U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' D R2 F' R D U2 B R'
152. 11.761 B' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U B' L2 R2 D2 L R' D' L2 R
153. 11.622 B D L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L D B' L F' D L' U2
154. 9.794 L' D' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F R2 U' B2 L' B F2 R D
155. 10.955 B2 D B2 U B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F D2 U L R D2 U2 L B' L'
156. 9.382 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U F U' B' L' F2 R' F2 D' B' F'
157. 9.646 L B' L2 U2 L2 U D2 R B D' F L2 F R2 U2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 F2
158. (13.421) F' L' U2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 R D' B2 U2 B' L' D' F U' L
159. 12.608 D B' U2 B' L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 F U R U' B' R2 U L' B' L2
160. 11.075 U L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B D2 R' U' R2 F' R F2 D R2
161. 11.340 F2 R U L D B D2 B U F2 L2 U D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D' F
162. 11.737 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 B L2 D B' R2 U' R F D U2 B'
163. 11.655 L B' L2 D' R' D' F2 D B L' U2 F2 L U2 R U2 L2 U2 R F2 D'
164. (9.083) L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D R' D B L2 R2 B' U2 R B' L2
165. 11.824 R2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 F R U F' D' R2 B L2 D2 L
166. 11.588 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B' U F2 D' F L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 B2
167. 10.614 R B U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 F L2 R F2 L' B' L' U2 L2 U'
168. 11.790 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 R' B2 F' D2 F2 R' U' R' F2
169. 11.039 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 B R' U R' D F R U L
170. 11.054 L2 F D2 B' R' U' L' D B2 R' U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2
171. 11.491 F' R D2 F R2 L2 B' L' B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 B
172. 9.575 F B' L D L U' L F2 L' U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 U' B
173. 11.277 L' D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' F R2 B' L F' U' F2 U' R'
174. 10.312 F' L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 F U R' D2 L2 F' U' B D2 L'
175. 12.073 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R' U' R2 U' F' U L D R2
176. 11.243 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F2 L' D B' U L R2 F D B' L2
177. 10.019 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D U2 L2 R' F2 U B' R' B' D' B D2 R'
178. 10.931 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B R2 B U' B' L' U' L B F'
179. (8.131) D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B' D' F' L' U' R D' L2 D2 F2 
180. 12.354 L2 R D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D' L F2 U2 F U' R B' D F'
181. (13.732) R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 D2 B U2 F R F D' B R' D B'
182. 12.286 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B D' L R F' D B2 U2 F' D' U
183. 10.571 L' D2 B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D U' F U2 B' D' F' L' B'
184. 9.393 L B' D2 R L2 D' F' R F' R2 B' R2 B' R2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R'
185. 10.489 R2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' U B L' U2 R2 B D2 B D2
186. 11.148 B' D2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B' U' L R F' D B2 L2 R U R2
187. 12.022 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 B2 D' B' D L' B' L B' U2
188. 10.694 R' F U R2 F' B2 U D2 F L' U R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2
189. 10.572 R2 B F2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 U R2 F U2 L2 B' D' F L B
190. 11.661 U2 R2 U' R' F B' L2 F' R U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 D2
191. 12.341 U2 R B' L' D2 R F U R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F D2 B' D2 L'
192. 10.491 F2 R F' R U2 F' D B F2 U2 R2 L' U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L D2
193. 11.094 B R2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 L D2 R' B' F R' U' L' F2 R U2 B
194. 12.585 R' D' F L U R F2 B' R B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D L2 U2 F2 B
195. 12.887 D2 R2 F2 R B' D2 R U F R' F2 D2 L U2 R F2 B2 R2 L' F2
196. 12.682 R D R2 F2 D' F' R F B D R' U2 L D2 L2 B2 R U2 R2
197. 11.514 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U L B U L2 F2 R B' R2 F' L'
198. 12.533 U D2 L' U2 L D2 B2 R F2 L' D2 L2 U' L R2 D2 B R' F2 L U
199. (13.092) B2 D' R' B2 U2 B' D B' R' U2 D2 F B2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2
200. 11.458 L U2 B2 L F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 U' R' U F R D B F L2
201. 10.272 R U2 D' R2 B U2 D' R D2 F2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 F L2 B' R2 D'
202. 11.665 B L' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 D' L R' F' U B F U' F
203. 9.405 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B L' D L' D2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 D2
204. 11.993 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' U' L F D B' R F2 L' U
205. 9.732 L' D' F2 D2 R D B' U D2 F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 D'
206. 11.601 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F U2 F2 L2 F' R' D U2 R F2 R' D U L' F
207. 10.920 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' D F L2 D L' F D' U' F2
208. 11.740 U2 R U D' F' D' B U2 R F2 B2 U R2 U2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D
209. 12.493 B R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F D2 R' F2 U' L U F
210. 10.912 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' U2 F' R2 L' U F U' F2 L2 B2 U F2
211. 10.496 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' D' F' R B' R' D' B D2
212. 10.284 R' B' U2 R' D' L' U' B F2 R L D2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R
213. 11.967 R L D' R' L' U' R U2 L F R2 F2 U L2 B2 U D2 R2 U2 D' L2
214. 10.391 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 B' R2 D' U L2 R' D' L
215. 9.654 U2 F U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F L2 D' F D2 U L R' D' L2 F' R'
216. 11.809 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' D F R2 B2 L' B' F2 L' U'
217. 10.288 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 L F2 L2 R2 F' R D
218. 11.365 R' D2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B D R' U2 B' D' L B F
219. 12.389 F' U2 F2 D' F R F' B' R2 U B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U L2 D2 R
220. 10.362 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 F' R2 B L2 U2 R' F
221. 10.108 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L' B2 L B2 F' U F2 D2 L U B D' R
222. 11.616 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F L2 B2 L' D' L U' R' U2 F' U R B'
223. 11.042 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D L U L2 B' L' F R2 F U' R2
224. 11.642 L U R2 B U' B' U R' F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U D' B2 U' B'
225. 11.827 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' R' B U' B' D R' U' R' B' U
226. 11.516 U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D' L2 D L' R U' B R2 B' F'
227. (13.548) F2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 L U2 L2 U2 D' B2 R B' L F' L U' L' D
228. 10.836 U D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 L' R' F2 U F2 L D' F U B U'
229. 11.208 R2 U B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U' R F' U L' D U' B2 U B'
230. 10.919 U' L B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' B' F U' L F2 R B' D2
231. 9.244 F' R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U B' U' L' U' F' D' B L' F
232. (13.325) B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L' B' D B2 D B' L' U F2 R'
233. 10.409 F' R2 B R' U2 D' L B' L' F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U
234. 11.463 B R' B2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R D' F R2 D' U2 R' F' D U'
235. 11.855 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R U2 R U' F L F2 R D L F' D B
236. 11.217 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D U' R' B F' R F U R' D U L
237. 11.414 U' B R2 D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 R'
238. (9.019) R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 D' B U' L' F2 D
239. 10.771 L2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F2 R2 F L' U2 L B' L' F D' L' R D'
240. 11.036 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L U2 B2 F D L' B2 L' U' L' U F D2
241. 12.211 B U' F L B2 R B2 U2 F D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D B2
242. 11.173 F L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 B D U2 R' B F L D2 U
243. 10.372 R2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 R F2 U2 L F' U B' D2 L' R B D' F2 D'
244. 11.972 U2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B U2 B2 U L' B' F U' B L' D2 L U
245. 11.096 B L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 R' B' R F R' D F'
246. 11.277 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 R2 F' U2 R U2 B2 R U' B2 U2 L' D L
247. 11.468 D2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 L' R2 D L2 U2 B' R2 D' U' B2 R2 D'
248. (13.201) L' D2 F2 L2 B L2 F U L' D2 R D' F2 U' L D
249. 11.045 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' F2 L D R U R' B' D' R D2 F2
250. 12.619 U2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 R D2 L D F D U F2 R2 D2 L' D' B2
251. 11.079 B' L' D R2 D2 B U' F L U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F
252. 10.182 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L D2 F U R2 F L' R' U B R' U'
253. 11.984 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B U' L2 U' R U B' F' D B
254. 10.877 R' U2 B' R U F B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R'
255. (13.623) R B' U2 F D2 B R2 F D2 B D' F2 D' L F' D U R' U
256. 12.583 D2 L D B2 L' B2 L2 F2 B U2 R B2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R
257. 11.194 R2 B' D2 B R' F2 U L F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' D2 F2 L2 D2 F'
258. 10.804 L2 F L' D B D2 F' L' R2 F' D2 F U2 D2 R2 F2 B L2 U2
259. 10.556 L R2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 F U' R' U F L U2 F D
260. 12.010 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U R' F U2 B' L U' B' L2 R'
261. 11.208 D2 F2 U' L' U' L' U' F2 B' L' B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2
262. 12.480 L R B2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D B' L F U' R F L2 B'
263. 12.877 F D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D L2 F D' L2 B2 F U' F2
264. 11.117 F2 L' B2 D2 L B2 L R2 F' L' D B' L' U' F L R D2
265. 10.848 D2 L B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R D R' F' D' R2 F D2 R U R
266. 12.235 U2 R' D2 B2 U' D2 L' F B' R' U2 D2 R D2 B2 R F2 R' U2
267. 11.741 L2 B2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D' R2 U' F L D F2 D2 U' L
268. 11.588 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 B U2 B' L B' F R F U B2
269. 10.846 B' U2 F D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' B' R B D2 R F' R' U B
270. 9.220 B2 R2 L2 D' L' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B' D2 B2 R2 F L2 B' U2 F R2
271. (13.452) L' D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R' B2 U2 F' D2 R U L' U' F D2 U
272. 11.869 B2 R U2 L D2 F2 R B2 L' B2 D' U F' D' B D U' F R' F2
273. 12.480 U' L' F D' R2 F' D F' D2 F2 D2 R' L' B2 D2 R B2 D
274. 9.939 D' F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2 F L' D2 B D R F' R' F L2
275. 12.405 R D F' U' F2 D' L' B L F' R2 L2 F' B' L2 B' U2 B U2
276. 11.645 F' D2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 R B2 D' R' B F2 U R' D
277. 12.578 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 B R F' U L' D' F U L'
278. (14.413) D2 F D2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 L U2 R' B' D B' L' R B'
279. 11.581 D2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' D2 B2 F' D L' R' D' U' B' D F L2
280. 12.144 R D2 R D' B' D F2 L D' L2 F' R2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 B'
281. 11.761 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B U' B R' B F' R2 B D L' B2
282. 10.969 R' D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2
283. 12.907 B2 R2 B' D2 B U2 R B L2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L'
284. 11.450 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 L B L2 U R' B L' D R' B2
285. (13.879) R' L F' U F L B2 D' R' L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U' D' L2
286. 12.646 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L F2 L F U R' F2 R B2 R D2 R'
287. 10.356 F L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 F' L F R2 B F' U' L D'
288. (15.177) B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B R D' B2 R F2 R2 D2 F'
289. 10.914 U' L' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' U' B D' R2 B2 D B
290. (13.456) D2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D L2 B' R D' B U' F D' B2
291. (14.290) L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' B L2 R B2 L B2 F' L2 D
292. 12.303 B D2 B U2 L2 F R2 F D2 B2 D B' R' D' L2 F2 D L' F' R
293. 10.451 B' D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U F' L' U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F
294. 10.552 U2 L' B2 D2 L D2 F2 L' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B L' F' D R' D2 U2
295. 11.203 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U B2 F U B U B' L F2 D' R' B
296. 11.324 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D U2 F2 R B' L R2 B D' F' L2 F2 L
297. 11.921 U' F' B2 U' B U2 R' B L' D' R2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' F2
298. 9.762 D R2 L' U F U2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L'
299. 12.721 D2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L' U B2 L B' R' F' L' F'
300. (13.670) R2 U' F R' D F U R2 F L' F B2 L2 B' U2 F U2 B2 D2 B'
301. (13.187) R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L R F2 D2 F R' F L' R' U' F R'
302. 10.266 U' B' U' B2 R' U2 L D F' R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D'
303. (13.016) U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D B2 F2 U' R D2 B U' R' F L' D2 U
304. 10.022 F' R2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R2 D2 F' D B F2 D L2 F' D' L
305. 12.823 L' U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 R' B D2 F2 D' R U2 F L'
306. 10.400 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 L' U' R' F L' D B2 D L2 D'
307. 11.000 B F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 L' F L2 D2
308. 10.838 F U L' B U2 D B' R' B D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L'
309. (13.585) R2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 D' L' R B L' B2 R F' R2 U
310. 10.906 F' D2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 U F D R F2 R' B' U
311. 12.614 L2 U' R2 B R' D R2 L F D U2 L2 F2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2
312. 9.148 D F' L U' B' U2 L F' L U2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2
313. 12.702 R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F U2 L2 D2 U R B R D B F D' U' F2
314. 12.547 R' D2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L R2 F2 B' R' B F' U B' R2 U R2 F2
315. 10.275 F U D B2 R B' U2 B' R' D L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2
316. 10.050 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 F D2 B2 D2 U L' D' F' L2 F2 R' B D' F2
317. (14.015) D' L F R B2 U2 F L' B R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 B' D2 U
318. 10.286 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 L' D R' B U' L' B' U2 R
319. 11.841 R D' R2 L D F' U' B D2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2
320. (13.009) B' L B2 R U2 D' R2 L' B F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B'
321. 9.652 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 U' L' U B D2
322. 11.495 L' F' D F R U F2 B R F' U2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B'
323. 12.549 D B U L' F' R' D F2 D2 R U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2
324. 11.986 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D U R2 B2 D' R D' B U B2 U B' R U' R'
325. 10.431 F' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 F' D L' R2 B U B F' R
326. 11.507 L' F2 R D2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 D' B2 F' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L
327. 10.191 R' B' L2 D2 B2 D R B' F2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L D'
328. 11.861 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 F L' R B' L D2 F R2 U R' D L'
329. 12.847 B2 L2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 U' F' D B D' L U2 B' U R
330. 12.796 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 B L2 B2 L U' B D' U L2 R U'
331. 10.542 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 R' D2 B L' D' F L R
332. 11.960 U' F D2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F' D' L2 U B' L' R U B2 D2
333. 11.863 D2 L2 D B D R' B2 R' D' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2
334. 10.627 F2 B R' U R2 D L' F R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 L'
335. 11.262 U R2 D L' F R D2 F2 U' B' F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 D2 B2 D' L2
336. 10.574 F' L U F2 L' U' R' B' D2 F' U2 R2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2
337. 11.097 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D L' D' U L' U F2 D2 B L' F
338. 11.523 D2 L' F R2 F2 R D L U B' R2 U R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 D
339. (14.437) U2 R D' L2 F U' B' R L F' L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B'
340. 12.965 L U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F U B' D U L' B2 D' L B
341. 10.341 F' U' L U' B' R D R' U' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' B L2 F' U2 D2 R'
342. 10.355 D2 R L U2 D2 B' L' B' U B D2 B2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2
343. 11.701 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B' L2 R' D' R' D2 F L' F'
344. (13.993) U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U L2 R2 B' D2 R B F' L
345. 12.035 R B2 U2 B D2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D L F L2 B2 R'
346. 12.464 L D B D2 F' R U R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 R B2 D'
347. 10.950 F' R F2 D2 R2 F R2 B' R B2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 L'
348. 12.638 B2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 L B L2 B2 D B' F U L2 R
349. 9.788 D R B D B L U2 L B' F2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 R'
350. 11.602 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' U B' D U' B U' L' B'
351. (8.950) F' D' R U2 F' R' F R' F U2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 U R2 D' B2
352. 9.845 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 D B2 D' L2 D' R U' B U' R2 U2 F' R U L2
353. 12.249 D' F B R U F2 L U B' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L U2 L D2 L2
354. 10.795 F2 D' L2 D B L D2 F' D F2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 B D2 L2
355. 11.170 F2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 R' D' B U2 L2 F U
356. 11.582 F' B' R' D B2 L2 F D' B L' F2 U2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U'
357. 11.917 D2 F' L D L2 B U2 F R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 R B2
358. 11.646 D R' L' D' B D B D' F' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L D
359. 11.564 U2 D F' U' B2 R B L' D' F D2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 B' D2 F R2 L'
360. 11.451 L F' D2 F U2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 F U F' L2 R F2 R2 F U2 R
361. 11.305 F' U R2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R' B' F L D' R2 F R D2
362. 10.583 D' F' L2 U2 B L F R F' R F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L
363. 10.976 F' R2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F R U B' F' D2 L' B2 L B2 D2
364. 10.283 B R U D' L F' L' U F2 D2 R D2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U
365. (8.145) F L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B D2 L2 U2 B R U B2 L' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 B'
366. 11.751 F L' R' F2 L F2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 D' B L' R' B2 F U R B2
367. 10.196 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 U L' B2 F L D F2
368. 10.402 F' L' U' R' F2 U' L B L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 B2 U F2 B
369. 11.541 F2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 F' D L D B' R2 U F L2
370. 9.416 D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 D R2 B' R2 D2 R' D B' U' R2
371. 12.003 F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 B F2 D2 R2 F U F L2 B R B L' F L'
372. (8.302) F2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 B U2 D B' R B D' R2 F R2 D2 L2
373. 12.073 B2 D F2 U' R2 D U' F2 U L' D R F' L2 B2 R D' B D'
374. 10.422 U2 B' L2 D2 B R L' B' D' L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2
375. 11.628 L2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F L D F U B2 L' D L U' F2
376. 11.742 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R' U2 F R U' R2 D2 U2 R2 F'
377. 9.547 B2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B' U2 B L2 D L2 F L' U' R U' L B2 U2
378. (13.216) R F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B U B' L' B' F U L2 D L'
379. 12.086 B2 D B' D R' B2 D' L' D B' U D2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 U'
380. 11.660 U2 R2 F R2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 R B R2 U' L' R F' D2 F' L
381. 12.475 B R' L' D2 F' B L D' L' F2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 L F2 U
382. 10.603 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R U2 D B2 D2 R2 F' U' L2 B' L R'
383. 12.332 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' U' B' D U' L' U F U B
384. 11.951 D2 B' L U2 R' L2 U' L2 F' D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2
385. 9.944 D2 L2 D2 F L U' F2 U' B' D' R2 U B2 U R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 F'
386. 11.932 B' F D2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F L U' L2 R D' U2 L2 B' U' B2
387. (14.200) D2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B R2 F' R2 D' B F2 U F' L' F2 D2 B F'
388. 12.427 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U2 F D L' U' L2 R D L B' D U
389. 11.335 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 L U F L B R2 D' B' F U2
390. 10.699 L D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 B R2 U B U F' D' F'
391. 10.874 D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B L2 B F R2 U2 L U B2 R2 D U2 R D' U
392. (14.702) U2 F' D2 R' L2 D L D' L2 B U' D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 
393. 11.288 D2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 D R2 D' F' U' R' D' R2 F2 U'
394. 10.749 L F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 U L2 R2 U' F D U2 R'
395. 10.907 R' L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L' D R B' F2 U'
396. 10.613 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B L2 F D2 U' R D B R' F2 U B' R'
397. 12.255 B' L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R' B D F2 U' F' D2 R2 D R'
398. 11.439 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 F' U2 L D U2 L2 R D2 B U'
399. 11.552 L F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 B R' D' R' D U' R' D2 L R'
400. (13.136) F L2 B2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L R F2 B' D' B2 F2 U2 L D F' D
401. 12.642 F' B2 R2 B2 D L' U' B R2 D R U2 R2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 L F2
402. (13.605) U R' B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 R' U B2 U' F D' F2 U B'
403. 9.399 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' U' F R' D' F2 R B' R' U2
404. 12.283 D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R U L B' L2 F
405. 11.973 U B L B2 L D2 L' F D L' U2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 D2
406. 12.568 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B D2 B L2 D2 U2 L' D2 U' F2 R2 B' L U B' F2
407. 10.649 L' F2 R U2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L' U B2 R F' D' L2 B' U F' U
408. 9.346 D' F2 U' B2 D' U2 L B2 U L2 B' R U' L2 F' D2
409. 11.880 U' B2 R2 B2 L D2 L F2 L U2 R' F' R B D2 L' D2 U' L' U2
410. 11.904 F B R' F R D F R' U' F L2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 L'
411. 10.650 L2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 F' U B' F2 L R F D B2
412. 10.718 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F L2 R' F2 L F2 U B R F' R2
413. 10.857 F B2 D F' B D2 B R' L B D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2
414. 9.901 F' R2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 R U2 F2 D F R' B F' L2
415. 10.986 R2 B U' R' F2 L' U R' F' U R L2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 R' U2 L
416. 10.946 D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 B L2 R2 D B' L' U B2 D2 U' B' L B2
417. 10.813 U2 L' F2 D' B R2 L D' L2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 L2
418. 9.751 B2 D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F U' L2 F D' F R U2 B' D
419. 12.911 R' F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D B L R' D F' L U' F2 U2
420. 10.925 R D' F R' D' L B' R' U2 L' U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2
421. 10.623 U' R2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 U L' B L' D' R2 F R2 D'
422. 10.992 L' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D U2 F R2 B' R2 D' L' F2 L2
423. (9.089) D2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 U F2 U' L D2 F U F D2 L' B R2 F2
424. 10.627 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 D R' U' B F L' R B2 F R2 B
425. 12.645 B2 L F2 L F2 D2 B2 L B2 R B2 D' F2 R' B' L F' L' F L
426. 12.497 U B L D2 F U2 L B D2 R D R2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D
427. 12.016 F U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 F D2 L' D L2 U R D2 L B' U' B'
428. 11.569 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 R B2 R' D2 U2 L F' U' B D' U B2 L' R' D' R'
429. 10.030 R' U' F2 B L2 U2 R' L' U L' F' U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2
430. 10.942 F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B U' F L' U2 L' B' F
431. 12.790 L' B' R L2 F L D2 L2 D' L R2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2
432. 10.706 F2 L2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 B' L' F2 R B R D' B' U'
433. 12.681 L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' R2 U L' B U' L2 B' R'
434. 9.448 R2 B2 D2 B R2 B D2 B' R2 D2 R F2 R' D R' U L' R2 B L'
435. 10.708 B2 R' U R F' D L B' D B2 R L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R U2 D2
436. 12.832 F' D2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 B2 D' U F R2 B D2 U B R' D
437. 10.659 U2 B D2 B2 D L' U B2 R' F2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 L2 U' D'
438. 11.972 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 B L2 D' F R' U L U2 L2 B' U' L'
439. 12.763 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R' B' F D2 L' D2 R' D B U' L2
440. 9.957 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 L' B U B2 D R U' B U'
441. 11.687 U' B L2 D2 U2 F L2 B R2 B2 U2 L' B' D' L B2 D2 B' D B'
442. 10.270 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B L2 R D2 U' L' R2 D' L U' R'
443. 12.536 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 R B2 U2 L2 F R2 B' L U'
444. 11.885 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B' R F R D L2 U2 R B'
445. 10.549 U' R' D B D' L2 U L' D2 B L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U
446. 11.730 U B F R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' U F2 L' B D B R' F2 D2
447. 12.360 R F' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F U F' L2 F2 R D2 B U
448. 11.851 R F2 U L' U2 F' B2 R F' L F D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2
449. 11.722 B2 L2 B2 U' L' D' F R U B R' U2 R D2 L U2 R' B2 U2
450. (8.793) L2 F D2 L2 U2 D L' U B R F' L2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 F U2 D2
451. 11.541 F' L U2 L R F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' U2 D R' D' R B R U' B2 L'
452. 12.621 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' U' F2 D' R' F R2 F2 
453. 11.595 F' U2 R' F R U L' B' U2 F' U R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U D L2
454. 9.563 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D B2 L B2 U F D' U2
455. 11.605 B' U L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 B' R' B2 L2 F' R U2 R2 D2
456. 11.511 F' R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' L' B' U L' B R2 F2 U' F'
457. 12.209 U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U L2 D F2 L B' F D' B' D B D U' R'
458. 10.645 U' R' L' D F' U L D' B2 R B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 R'
459. (14.189) B L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 B D2 F2 L2 R F' R D B L F' D2 U'
460. 10.432 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 L' B' U' R U R' D L2 B R
461. 11.907 L2 F' U' B2 D' F U2 R U B U2 B D2 L2 F2 B R2 D2 B U2
462. 11.735 U' L2 B' R2 F U2 L2 U2 F L2 B U' L B2 F L2 D' R2 F' L2
463. 12.311 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' F' R2 D' L F' U2 B' L F U' F
464. 12.238 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D L R' D' L2 F U R U' R B2
465. 11.577 U F R F' U2 D' B2 D2 B D' R' U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 U2
466. 10.550 B2 L R B2 D2 U2 R F2 R' B2 F' R' D' F U' B' F D2 L' U'
467. 11.311 F' D R U' L2 F2 D R F' U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B
468. 11.481 D L2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D R B L R' B F2 L U'
469. 12.089 L2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B2 F R2 L D2 R B D L' R' B2 R' U
470. 10.162 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 F L' R F' R2 D F' R B U'
471. 11.967 L2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' R' F D B U'
472. 9.196 R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 R B' U' F' U2 R F2 U B2 D2
473. 11.939 U' L' F2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 B R' F U' L' B' L' U'
474. 9.516 B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 L' B' L' B' D' L2 F D F2 D
475. 11.311 U2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 B' U R' D2 B2 U2 R F' L B'
476. 12.736 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D L' B D' L' B' D L
477. 10.376 B2 D' U2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B L' B2 L2 F U' B2 D
478. 10.545 D2 R2 B' R2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B U' F' U F U2 B' D B' L' U
479. 10.780 F' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B' U B2 D' R2 B D' R F'
480. 11.136 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U F R2 D F' R B' F' L D'
481. 11.376 D' R' U' F2 D2 L2 F R F U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2
482. 12.466 F2 U R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' F U' L U R2 U L2 R' B2
483. 11.658 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B' L U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U L2
484. 10.159 U' B' L' F B L B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' L
485. 10.241 R2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F' D R F U' B' L R2 F R
486. (14.010) L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' U' R' D R' U B F' L R2
487. 11.309 L B' D' R U B R D' R D B2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 R' L B2
488. 9.417 F R U B U2 R F R2 L U' F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R L2 F2 R B2
489. 10.585 R' F L' D L2 B' L D L F2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 D'
490. 11.924 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D R' D2 L' R2 U L2 U B'
491. 11.025 L B R U' R L' U' B' L' F2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 R' U2 D2 F
492. 10.996 F R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 L' U' L D' F' R' B D R'
493. 10.046 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 B' U L F2 L' F2 R B F D'
494. 9.464 R2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 L' B2 R2 B' D2 F L U L' D2 F2 D2
495. 9.677 F2 U' L2 B2 D U2 R2 U' R2 F' D R' U2 F L' F' D R' F'
496. 11.737 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B R' B' U' B' D' F L' U' R'
497. 11.204 B' U2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 F L' D2 U' L D2 B' L2 F2 L'
498. 9.941 B2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B R2 F R D U2 L D' F' U2
499. 10.744 U R' F B R2 B U L U' L F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U L2 U'
500. 10.040 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B D L U' R' F' R2 B U' R' U2
501. 10.915 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R D' L2 F' R F L R' U F'
502. 11.716 R2 B2 U2 B2 F D2 B R2 D' F' L2 R' D' R2 B2 L2 B D2
503. 10.048 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D B U L2 F L D F2 L D2 F2
504. 11.283 R D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 L F2 U B' R D' F L' R' B F2 R
505. 11.415 D B D2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R U L' B L R B'
506. 10.971 L B D2 L2 D F' U' F L B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 L
507. 10.798 L B L2 U D L B2 L2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R'
508. 11.405 U F' L B' D' F B L D R U' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 U'
509. 11.428 B2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 R' B' U L2 D U2 L2 F' R' B
510. 12.536 B D2 B' U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D R2 F' D F' D' U' L' B2
511. 10.561 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D U F2 U2 F D' L B' U' F' U F D' F'
512. (13.292) F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B D2 B U2 R2 U' B' R2 F2 U2 F D' L' D R' 
513. 11.437 L2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 R' U' R B' U F' R2 D' R' B2 R2
514. 11.459 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F' U' F U' L' R D' F2 L' U'
515. 10.877 D B2 D' L2 R2 D U' L2 B2 F2 U' L D' F' D B L' F L' D2 R2
516. 9.355 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D B R D R F' D L R' D2 B'
517. 9.433 L2 B D2 B F L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F' U F R' F' D2 R2 B2 R'
518. 11.249 D2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D' R B L' D' L2 B' F D' R' F'
519. 10.575 F2 R' L2 B2 R2 L' U' R F2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 U'
520. 9.639 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F U L' B F L' F U' F
521. 9.536 F D2 L F R' L U D2 L F' L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F U2 B D2
522. 10.239 L2 B2 R' F' U L' B D' F' U' F2 B2 R L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2
523. 9.714 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F' D2 L' B D L' F U'
524. 10.447 B U' F2 D B' L2 F R' D' R2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 R'
525. (16.037) D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B L B D' F' U R' B' R2 F
526. 10.641 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 L D B2 R2 B R2 D' L B2 U B'
527. 11.992 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B U2 L B D2 R' U R' U2
528. 12.003 L U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' U' B D B D U2 R' B2 D F
529. 11.241 L F2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D F U' B2 R B' L2 D2 B'
530. 11.884 B2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 R' F2 L2 F2 B' D L' R U2 B U' L F2
531. 10.690 R D2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R' B2 R' F L B2 D2 U F' R2 D F2 U'
532. 11.611 L' D L F B' R' B D2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L
533. 11.935 F2 L' B L' U' R' B U' D' B R2 F D2 R2 F U2 B D2 B2
534. (8.642) F' R' D R2 B' U2 B2 D' R' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2
535. 11.033 R D U2 L2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R U L' D' R B' L2
536. 10.732 U' L' F' U2 B U' B D F U R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2
537. 11.105 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B' U2 F' U F D2 R D' L B2 U' R' B2
538. 12.731 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B F' L D' R' U F R U2 F L
539. 10.884 F L R D2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D' F D2 F' L' U R F' D2
540. 10.804 B2 U2 L B2 L' F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' B' L U2 F2 L' R' D2 U L' R'
541. 11.788 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L B U L U' B U L2 R F
542. 11.771 L' U F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B' U2 R' F2 U2 F U B2 U2
543. 10.815 U F' R F' D F2 B D R' L U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2
544. 10.607 R2 U2 L U R' U' R' L D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 B' U2 R
545. 9.462 D' F' R U F' R' F2 B R' B2 R D2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U'
546. 11.671 D2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' R B' U L' D U2 R' F2 D
547. 9.703 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' B2 R F2 R' F' L' F' R2 B'
548. 10.141 F' L B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 R B2 L2 U L' U L2 U' B' D R' D
549. 11.990 U' R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L F D2 L' U F' U B2 L
550. 10.948 D2 R F D2 L U L' B U F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 F2
551. 11.607 D2 L D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F D2 U2 L D' F' R2 U' F'
552. 10.718 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 D F2 R' D' B D' L' F' L2 U R' F2
553. 11.829 R F' R D2 R D R' F' U R' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 F2
554. 10.783 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' L' U F R2 F R' U' F L' F
555. 10.759 U F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D L U B2 F L B' F' D2 U F'
556. 10.650 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 F U2 B' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 D R' U' F2 R2 B2 U 
557. 11.074 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' R D2 R' B' R D F2 U2 B L F U2 L
558. 10.292 L' R' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' B' L D' F D B F' U R2 F'
559. 12.125 L' B2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' R F L D B L R' D'
560. 12.788 R' D2 B' L D L D R D' R F2 L F2 R2 U2 R' F2 L'
561. 12.792 U D' R U2 R' U' B2 L' F' U' F D2 B U2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2
562. 11.499 B2 D B2 D U' B2 D F' L' D' R D B L B2 R' D R
563. 11.665 B2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F R D B' F' R B R' B L
564. 12.424 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' B' R2 F2 R' F R' F' D2 R
565. 10.938 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L' B U B2 R B2 F' U2 F2 R'
566. 10.699 B' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' L' F' R' D F D' U R2 B2
567. 11.683 B2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 R' B L R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2
568. 11.612 F2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 U L2 B2 F' L D2 U2 F' U R2 B' U' B2
569. 9.142 F R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 U R2 F D2 F2 R F'
570. 10.452 B' R B L B R F' L' B U F D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2
571. 12.171 D F' U2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 R' U B2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 R'
572. 11.663 F' B2 U D2 F D R' D2 B L U' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2
573. 11.878 L U L U2 B2 L2 B' R' L' B' L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U'
574. 11.392 L B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L' U F' D' U2 B L F' R2
575. 12.555 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 U2 F' R' U L' B D B2 L' U L2
576. 11.402 R2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D F' D B' D' U R' B D2 L2
577. 11.726 F U2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 B' F2 U' R2
578. 10.933 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 R' U L2 R' B'
579. 10.427 L' F2 U F' L F2 D B R2 U R B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 L
580. 10.770 R2 L B D F R2 F' U R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 L2 F'
581. 11.209 R' B' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' R2 B' R' D' L U' B2
582. 11.079 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 L F U B2 U B' U L' F
583. 10.525 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' L2 F' L R2 B F2 U' B R2
584. 11.872 F D' L U' F R L2 F' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 B2 D2 R'
585. 10.642 D R2 U B2 D R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B' U R F' L2 B2 R2 U L' B2
586. 10.167 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B U' B R U F' R2 U L2 D2
587. 10.433 B L' B2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 F D' B' L' B2 F' U B' F
588. 10.551 B2 U L2 U R2 L F' B' D R D2 F D2 L2 F D2 B R2 F
589. 11.730 B' U' F2 B R' F' D2 R' D R2 F2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 R2
590. 11.451 B' D2 L B2 D2 L F2 L U2 F2 R' U R' B U R' D U2 L B'
591. (8.974) F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U' R B R2 F U' L' F' L2 D U2
592. 9.932 B R2 L B' R D B' U D B D2 L B2 L' U2 R' L2 F2
593. 11.867 U2 D' F' R2 U' L2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 F R2 F' U2 D2 R2 B2 D2
594. 10.697 U L' D L' B U' R F' B L' B2 D2 R2 F2 B' U2 B R2 D2 R2
595. 11.549 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R' D' B' L2 D' R2 D R D R' F
596. 11.134 B2 U D' B D' R F2 R D' L2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L B2
597. 12.043 L2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R U' B2 R F L' D U2 L F2 L'
598. 9.235 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 R B' D F2 D' F' L' U R2 U'
599. 11.111 U F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B' U F' L' D2 B F R' D2 L'
600. 11.102 U' B2 L' F' B' U D2 R U2 F U2 F' L2 F' B2 U2 B2 D2 R
601. 11.658 D F U' D F' U' D' L B' F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D L
602. 11.373 B' L' B U' R D L2 B D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 F'
603. 12.490 F2 B' U D' R B' U' R L' B D2 L' F2 R L2 B2 L D2 R' D2
604. 10.300 L U2 F2 R D' B U2 F' L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2
605. (15.915) U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' B F L' U2 L D U2 R2 D'
606. 9.952  U' F2 U' L B2 R L B D2 F U' L2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 D2
607. (9.050) D2 L2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D B2 L R' F U' L R' D2 B
608. 10.660 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 L' D' B2 F R U2 L' F
609. 9.432 F' R2 B L2 B D2 U2 L2 D2 B D' U' L B' L2 R' B R' B2 R2
610. 10.168 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R D2 L' B' U' B2 D L R D' L2 F R2
611. 10.852 F' U2 F' D2 F' D2 F R2 B2 R2 D R F' R B U' L R' U' R'
612. 11.617 R D2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 B U2 R2 U' F2 L B D2 B
613. 11.652 D F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 L' B F' R' D B L F D2 F2
614. 11.619 F L2 D R L' D L' D F' U2 F2 R U2 R2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2
615. 9.460 B2 L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L2 R B2 U' L U2 L2 B' D R' B' R2
616. 9.849 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F D' R U' B' F D' L' D' F'
617. 9.190 F' R B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 R D B' F2 L' D' F2 U B' R2
618. 9.814 U2 D' L D' L2 U2 L B' L F2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R U
619. 9.743 U D2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 F U B' L' B2 D F' L' D2 B2
620. (8.800) D2 B R' B2 L' B' U2 L B L R2 U B2 U B2 R2 U F2 D'
621. 9.266 D' R L' U' B L' F2 U F L2 B2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R'
622. 9.578 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F D' L2 U R' D2 B D' F' L' F'
623. 11.334 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 L D2 U L R2 B F R U' B
624. 10.047 D B2 R2 D L2 U L2 R2 U R2 F' L' D L B L2 F L' F R
625. (8.888) D2 R' D' R' U L F2 B' R U' F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 L2
626. (8.823) U2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 F L' U' L R2 B2 L2 D F D2
627. 9.638 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 F2 D' B' R U B U B' D2 U2 R2
628. 10.088 L' U2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 L' D B' R2 B2 L' D' U' R U F2
629. 9.719 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 B' D' R D' U2 B' U F2 R2
630. 10.360 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 L D' R D' F' U R2 B' R2 U
631. 10.741 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L F2 U' L2 F D B' D2 R' F
632. 12.312 U' F' U' F U B' D' L B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 D
633. 11.666 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F L2 U2 L' D U2 B' F2 R2 F' L' D' R2
634. 10.197 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F U2 F2 U' L' D' L2 B' U' B'
635. 10.425 R' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 F' U' F2 D U R' U R B2 L
636. 9.299 U D2 L R2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 B U' F2 L U2 B2 U R
637. 11.683 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' U' R2 B2 L U B2 L2 D2 U L' B' D2 L'
638. 11.369 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R2 U2 L' D U B' L' B' L2 B' D B2
639. 10.346 R' B2 L B2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F' U R D L2 F D L F R
640. (9.112) B' D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 B D' L' D' B' R' B'
641. 9.657 B2 F2 L2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R D' F2 L2 B' R2 D' R2 B' L' F'
642. 11.335 U' L U2 L U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 F' D B' D' L2 U F2 L2
643. 10.455 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U B2 U' F' L' R2 U2 L2 D' U' L F L'
644. 9.778 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 B D2 U L U2 R D' L' U L2 D
645. 9.725 B R2 F L2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 L' U2 F D2 B L' D' F' L' R
646. 10.648 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B R2 B2 R' B' L B R2 F
647. 9.992 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 B U L' F' R2 U L2 B2
648. 11.390 R U2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B U L2 U' R F2 D B D'
649. 10.950 F U2 R' L U F2 U B' U' R2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 B2 D' B
650. 9.984 U L' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B D L2 R B' U2 R2 F2 R
651. 10.832 B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' F' U B2 L2 B' F' R' D L
652. (13.828) D2 B2 R2 U F2 D L2 D R2 U L F D U' L D B L2 F2
653. 12.274 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L' U' R2 B2 F' U L2 F2 D2 R'
654. 10.601 R' L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 F L U' L B2 R' U2 B U'
655. 10.439 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U F' L D R' U2 F2 U' B L R2
656. 10.735 D2 R F2 R F2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 F' R D F L2 B R2 U2 L2
657. 11.089 F' R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' R2 B2 R D L D2 U2 B D' L D' B
658. 10.361 U' B' U2 R2 D2 L' F' L2 D L' F2 U' F2 U2 D F2 R2 L2 U
659. 10.611 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 R2 B2 F' U F2 U' L2 U B D F' R2
660. 10.665 R D' F2 D B2 R' L2 F D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U
661. 10.875 L2 F U2 F U2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 R' F2 D' U' R' F' D2 U'
662. 11.850 R2 U L D' F2 R2 B' L2 F R L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 D F2
663. 10.666 U B2 F2 D U2 R2 U F2 L D2 B' R' U B2 R2 F R D2
664. 9.798 D' R U' F2 L D F2 U' B F2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2
665. 10.691 L U2 R B2 R B2 R2 D2 R B' L2 U L' D R' D2 B2 F
666. 11.689 B2 U2 B' R2 L F U R B R2 U2 D2 R F2 L U2 L' B2 R' B2
667. 12.297 F' D2 B U' D2 R F' U F2 L' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2
668. 12.150 B2 D2 R B2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L B F' L F' U2 R D F D
669. (13.262) R' U2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' F R F2 L' B2 U' B D R'
670. 11.624 F2 D R' D2 R L B U F' D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 R
671. 11.954 B2 R2 F2 L B2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B' L2 U B' D R' F2 L' R F
672. 10.655 U2 B U2 B' R2 B L2 B2 R' U' F L R' U F2 L' F' L
673. 11.650 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D R' F' D U L' B2 D L' F' U
674. 12.808 L' D U R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B F' L F D U R2 U' R'
675. 10.848 U' R2 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 B' D L' F2 R' U L' D2 U2
676. 11.993 U R' F2 R2 U2 B' D B2 R B R2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F'
677. 11.954 L' F' U' L2 U' B' R D' L U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D B2 U2 R2
678. 9.364 U R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 L B' U L2 F' R2 D U' B
679. 10.359 B' D R B2 U R D L' U L' U2 L B2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 B2
680. 10.772 F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F D2 B2 R D2 L U L2 F U2
681. 9.832 B2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B L D L' B2 L F U' L U' R'
682. 11.962 R D2 L' D2 B2 R B2 U2 R B2 R D' B R2 B' R2 D' U B2 R
683. 10.024 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 R F2 B R' B' R' B D' B2 L
684. 10.754 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' U L' B2 D F L2 B' D2 R2
685. 11.825 U F' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L' D2 B2 R D' R' U L'
686. 10.899 L B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L B R2 U' F2 R U2 F' R
687. 11.196 U F' D L U F2 L' F' R L2 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U
688. (8.870) D' U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 B' D' R' D2 L' D' U L'
689. 11.360 U L R F2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' R2 F L' U' B D' R'
690. 9.152 B' L F B' R L' D F' R' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 B2 U B2 D
691. 11.063 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U' L R2 U' F' R' F2 D' U'
692. (8.964) D B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 L U2 L2 U2 R F' L' U2 L' R F R' D F'
693. 11.767 U F2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R B' L' F2 U' B2 R B2 L2 F' R
694. (7.778) B2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 B F2 U2 F R' D' B2 L F' R' D' R2 F2 U2
695. 11.307 L2 U L2 U B2 U R2 F' D' B U2 B R2 F2 L2 R B
696. 10.890 L' B' U2 B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 F R2 F L' U' L' D U R' B U F2
697. 10.766 D2 R2 D' L' B R F2 R2 D F U' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D'
698. 12.493 B' U F R F' B L' F D2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2
699. 10.586 B2 D' R L' F' D R' F B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 U B
700. 11.771 U2 L F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R D R' D' B F2 D' B F' D' L'
701. 12.245 B2 R D2 L F2 R U2 R D2 F2 L2 B' L' R B L D R' D U'
702. 11.963 R U2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F R2 F R2 U' L D' L' B D' U L
703. 11.777 F B2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D' L B D' U2 L' R' B2 F L
704. (13.211) U2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 D B2 F' D2 B2 R D' L D U
705. 10.716 B2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 F' R2 U' L B2 U B' F L F2
706. 12.058 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R U2 F' D' F2 L B' L2 B' L
707. 11.289 B2 L F D' R D' F2 B R' F2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' D' F'
708. 9.806 F U2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' R F2 R2 U R2 B D F2 R2 B'
709. 10.272 R' F' U D' R' U F2 B D' U2 F U2 R2 F B2 R2 B L2 F L2
710. (8.819) D R U2 R2 L2 F' R B' L' B2 D2 L2 U D2 F2 D' B2 U'
711. 11.527 R L U2 D' F L2 F2 L D2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 B'
712. 9.963 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 B L' R' U' F R2 U B
713. 10.924 U2 L2 B R2 F' L2 F R2 F2 L R' D' F D R' F' U' B D2
714. (8.102) B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 D B2 L F R' D' F' L' U' B2
715. 10.215 B2 L U2 F2 R' U F L F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U F'
716. 11.492 F' L2 B D2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B' R' U L2 U2 F' U F' D' R
717. 10.890 U F2 U D2 B' L' D' L F' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B' R2 U
718. 11.237 R2 B' F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U F' R2 F L U' B R' U2 F2
719. 9.985 L F U D2 L2 B D F' L' F' L2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L'
720. 11.574 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F L' F2 D' F D2 R2 D F' L2
721. 11.702 L2 F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 F' D L D R2 B' R B D' F
722. 12.660 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F L' R2 B2 F' U R' U' L2 D'
723. 9.443 F R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U B' U' B2 L' U2 R F' D2 U
724. 10.442 B D2 B D F2 U2 B' L' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L'
725. 10.752 B' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 D F' R F2 R' F2 D U R'
726. 9.388 B F2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 R' F' D2 B' D F2 R' U B2
727. 9.697 B D B R' U' D2 F R' U F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2 F2
728. 10.983 R' D2 L' R2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 B' L F2 U' R' U2 F' D L F
729. 10.173 U' F' L2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 R' B2 R' F2 U B2 F L U2
730. 10.635 D2 R B2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 L' D2 U B' U' R' U2 R' D F L' R
731. 9.312 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' U' B2 F L' R B' R U L' B D' F
732. 10.114 U2 F L2 B' F D2 F R2 F' D R2 U' L' U' R U B2
733. 11.815 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 U2 L U' R D' L' F D' F2 L D'
734. 9.427 L F R L2 B D L' U L2 B' U2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 D
735. 10.832 R2 B' U2 L' F' L D' R B' U' L2 D B2 U D2 L2 F2 U' B'
736. 10.092 F D' B2 U R L2 U' F' R2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 R F2 R2 D2 B2
737. 10.122 R2 L' F2 R D' L U' B' R' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F U2 B D2 L2 F2 U
738. 10.135 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F D2 F U2 L' D U' L R' U' L U' L2 B'
739. 11.642 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R' B R2 U' R' U2 L U2 L B R2
740. 10.737 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L B2 R U' F2 U2 R' U' B L' F2 L2
741. 9.989 U2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 R U' L' U B' L' B U'
742. 10.057 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' B R' F R2 U B U2 R' D'
743. 10.653 R D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 L U2 B L' D' R' U2 B L F U L
744. 9.583 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B U L2 B D' L' U2 L' D2 L
745. 10.475 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 U L2 R2 U F U F2 R D' R2 U' B' D2 U'
746. 10.067 U2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 B' D' U2 R2 U R' B F' R2 U'
747. 10.547 R2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 B' L' D' U' R2 F' D' F' D2 F
748. 9.731 B2 R F2 D2 U2 L D2 L2 R' F2 R' D F2 R2 B U L' R2 U L
749. 10.490 U R2 D2 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 R D2 L' D F2 R' U' L B2
750. 10.823 U2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L D F' U2 B2 D U' L' B2 D
751. 10.463 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B F2 R B' L' R' U2 L' F' U L2 F2
752. 9.586 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 B' U2 F R2 U2 L' F' R' F U' L2 U2 F' L' U2
753. 11.727 L F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 U' B R' B D' F2 D2 L F'
754. 11.531 U2 R B2 F2 L' F2 D2 B' L U2 L U' L' F' R D2
755. (8.875) U' B2 L F' U D F2 R D R L2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 F
756. 9.738 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R' D L B' U2 R2 F' U R B D'
757. 10.479 B R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U R U2 R2 B' U F2 R' B' U'
758. 10.568 B R' D' R2 L2 F' D L2 U R' D2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2
759. 11.878 U2 R2 B R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L U' L B' D B F2 L'
760. 10.211 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 L' U' F2 L' R2 U F D2
761. 10.729 F' D2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U F' R2 B' R' D L' F R' D
762. 11.337 U' L' B2 D R' L F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R B2 R D2 B2 D2 L F2 B2
763. 9.489 F D' R' B R2 B' U F B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U L'
764. 11.867 L2 B' R' B2 D' F B D F B2 U2 F D2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 R'
765. 9.980 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F D B' F L' B D2 B R'
766. 10.430 L' U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 L U R' B2 D L2 F' U L2
767. 11.119 F U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U R B D2 F' L2 D R' B U'
768. 11.341 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 L2 R' F' D2 U2 F2 U B D' F' U
769. 11.975 R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B L R B L' U B' L F2 U B2
770. 10.011 B L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F2 L D B R2 B L' U' B U2 L'
771. 10.397 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 R' B2 L2 B D' L' D L2 U B
772. 12.617 D2 F2 L' D2 L B2 U2 F2 R D' U' F' L F' D2 B D2 U F2
773. 9.917 R F D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F' R B U B U2 F L2 U B U2
774. 10.019 D2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 L U' B2 F' L2 U' B D2
775. 10.469 L F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L R2 U2 R F2 D U' R' B' L2 R' U B2 D' B'
776. 9.975 D' B D2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 B2 R2 U F' R' B R' B2 F2 U2 B
777. 10.373 R2 D2 L' R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D L' D2 F U' F' R' B R2 U
778. 11.075 D F D' R2 D2 L D' F R F' B2 D2 B R2 B L2 U2 L2 B R2
779. 10.510 D2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L R' U2 B2 R' U F R F2 U2 L F' U F
780. 11.463 B2 L D2 R' U' F' U' B' L2 U D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 B
781. 11.487 D L2 F' L2 F U' F2 L D B2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 R' L2 D2 R'
782. 10.786 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D L F' L' U' B R2 U B' L2
783. 12.113 U' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 F L2 R U' L
784. 9.924 L2 B2 D2 R B' L2 B2 U R' L B2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 U2 L D2 F'
785. 11.684 D' B' R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 D' L' U2 R U L2 U' B' F
786. 11.517 F' D' B2 D B2 U2 B D2 R' D2 F' B U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U
787. 10.016 B L' U R2 L2 U F L' B' D' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F
788. 11.216 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F L' D' F2 R' F R2 D' U2 R F2
789. 11.553 F2 U2 F' R2 F L2 B U2 R2 F R2 D' F2 U B2 L D2 F R D' R2
790. 10.100 L U' B U B' D F' R' U F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U L
791. 11.279 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R B2 F' U' L' F D B2 L' B
792. 9.447 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L R D2 R B2 F2 U' L' B' U F D2 U L2 U2
793. 10.065 L2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F D' F2 D L' B2 F' R2 B' F'
794. 10.605 B F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 L U B L2 F D2 R' F2 R2 U'
795. 10.801 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R' D L2 U B F D2 U F L B'
796. 11.334 L2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' U L U2 L U F2 R2 F D L'
797. 11.752 L2 U' B2 U B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 B R' D L2 D2 B' L U' F2 R'
798. 11.736 D2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 B D L2 B2 U F D' B' U' R'
799. 9.963 L B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L D' B2 D2 F' L B U B
800. 11.735 R' L2 D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F' U L' F L2 F2 D' B2 R U'
801. 10.663 B L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B D2 L F' R2 B2 D R2 B' U' F' L
802. 11.459 R2 B' L2 D B2 R' L' D R' D2 F L2 F2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 L2
803. 10.646 D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' B D2 L' R D L R' B' U' R'
804. 9.435 D' L' U2 D' R U R B L F2 U D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U
805. 10.023 D' R U2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 B' L D2 R U L'
806. 10.653 B' R' U2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R B2 D B L' F L2 F2 R
807. 9.922 B2 R2 B2 F R2 B D2 F2 L2 D' F R' D2 U R F' U' R' F'
808. 11.787 D2 B' L2 F' R' B' U2 L' R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B
809. 9.173 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' R' F L' F' L B' R2 D' B2
810. 11.020 B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D U' R' D2 L R' D F D R' B R2 D'
811. 10.753 B R2 F R2 F D' L U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 U
812. (8.901) L U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F U' R B2 R U2 B U R2
813. (9.021) U2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 B D B' D' B D' L U' B' L U
814. 11.133 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' B L U2 B D' L2 D' R B2 L'
815. 11.579 F B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 U B2 U' L' R2 F L2 R2 F R2 D2
816. 10.837 L F2 L' U2 B2 R U2 B2 R' F2 L' F R2 U' L D L U R2 F' D
817. 10.136 B2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 D' B L F' R' D2 F2 U' L D
818. 10.737 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R' F2 U' R F D L' R2 F2
819. 10.957 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U L' B D2 F D' L B' R2
820. 11.459 U B U2 F2 U B' L' F' D R D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 L B2 L B2
821. 10.519 U' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' R2 U' L' B F' L2 U2 R B
822. 10.998 L' R2 F L2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 B' R' F' L2 D L B' D2 B2 U'
823. 10.741 F' D2 F' L2 F L2 F' D2 F' R2 F' D' F U R F' L' D U B'
824. 10.414 D F2 B' R L B R' F D' R L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 F2
825. 10.672 D B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 R F L' F R' D' U2 L' D2
826. 11.830 L2 B2 R F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' D' L' R B D' L2 F' D' B U'
827. 10.753 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' F' D' U R2 B' F R U' R
828. 9.778 F R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' R U' L' B D2 R2 F U' R2 B
829. 11.387 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 L D2 R' U R' B L U' R' U F2 L2 R
830. 11.000 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' F R2 F' U' L F2 R' U' B D L2 U' F2
831. 11.147 B' D' L' F' R U L' F' R F L2 F B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F'
832. 10.841 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L R2 B2 D' F' U' L B' L F2 R' U2 B2
833. 9.943 B' D F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 L' D2 R F L' R2 B F D
834. 10.261 U R B U2 R' B' L' F U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 D
835. 11.422 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 F2 R' D R' B2 D2 R D L2 F R2 B2
836. 11.803 D R' F B U D R2 L D B' U R2 U D F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U
837. (9.115) U' F U D2 R F D' R' L2 U B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L
838. 9.729 R2 U L' B2 R B' U' B' U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 D
839. 10.571 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 R2 U' R' B' R F' D' B' R D2 F2
840. 9.587 D R U B R F2 R' D2 B F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 B2 U B2 U'
841. 10.235 R2 F U2 D' F2 R' F B U R2 L' U2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 R' F
842. 11.423 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' B L R2 D B R2 B' R F D'
843. 10.210 B' R2 D L U2 F' R' D2 L F' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2
844. 10.283 D2 F R U2 F U2 L U B D B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2
845. 11.540 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U' F2 L2 U' R B F'
846. 11.682 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' R' U' L' B' F2 R2 D2 L F2 
847. 10.565 L2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 B' F' U2 L' U L2 U F' R2 D B' F' D
848. 11.426 B D2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B R U2 R' D2 F L' U B2 R2 F2
849. 11.315 F' R' B L2 U' L' U2 R2 D' L F B' R2 U2 F' D2 B U2 B' U2 R2
850. 9.263 B2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 D' L2 D R2 D' R' F' U' L' B' L' D2 L2 D' L2
851. 10.961 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B D2 F2 L2 B' L D2 B R' D2 B' L D' L F
852. 11.744 B2 U2 R2 F R' U L' B R B2 L2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L F
853. (8.872) R D F2 D' L' B2 L' D R F' U D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U
854. 9.567 L B' D2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 F2 L U B' U B2 L U' F2
855. 10.713 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U' L F U' B' L' R2 D B2 F' R'
856. 10.805 B D B R B' L D' F' U B' R2 L' F2 R F2 D2 F2 B2 L
857. 9.564 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L' U L2 B2 R' U' B L R' F' D
858. 10.553 R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' B2 U' R' F U2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 
859. 10.630 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F' R' D U L R B' F R U
860. 11.669 F2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 L2 R' F2 L R2 F' R2 U B D F R' B' D
861. (8.614) L' F2 D' L2 F2 U' L R2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 F D2 R2 F2 D'
862. 12.800 B2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 F L D2 R2 F' U' F2 L' U F2 D2
863. 10.681 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U L' D B' R' F' U' B2 U L2
864. 10.881 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U B2 U' R2 U' R2 F' D2 L R' B D2 L' B2 F R'
865. 11.248 R' F' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B' R U' B L U R2 D2 F'
866. 10.706 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R D F' L2 D B R' D2 B' F2
867. 12.673 L' D2 F' B' R2 L' F' D R U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 L2
868. 12.328 U B2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B U' F' U' R D2 U B2 R' B U'
869. (8.193) D' U2 R2 U F2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 U F R B' R' U'
870. 9.963 L2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 L F' L U' L' D2 R' F L'
871. 9.730 R' B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 U' B2 L B2 U L' F
872. 10.412 R2 B' U B' D' R F2 L2 B' L F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B2
873. (8.702) L2 B2 D U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 R F' U' L R2 F2 L2 F L U
874. 11.026 D2 F' L2 B R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L' F' D2 B' L2 D U'
875. 11.719 R2 D B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 U F' D' U2 B L D' U2 B2 F2
876. 9.612 D2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 B' U' R B' D' B2 L R' U R'
877. 9.656 D' R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 R U R2 D2 B' L' R U B2 D2 U'
878. 10.151 R' D R U' F' D' B2 U' B L' B2 D R2 U F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L2
879. 11.757 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B L B' D R2 F L U2 L' U F2
880. 9.343 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 B' U F R' B D2 L2 U B2 R2
881. 11.066 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 F' D' L' F D' U L2 F R U2 L
882. 10.507 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L F R' D L U' R' U R2
883. 11.580 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 R F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F' R' B L' U2 R B' D'
884. 10.764 B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 U F2 R D' F' D' B2 D2 B U2 L B2
885. 9.755 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F' L2 D' L R2 F2 R D' F2 R U2
886. 11.767 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R' B2 D2 B' R U' L R2 B R' D U'
887. 10.091 D2 L2 D' R' F R2 L D' F2 B' D2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 B' R2 F' D
888. 11.660 F' L2 D2 L' B2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' B' D' F' R' F' L D' F'
889. 9.531 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 B U' L2 R' F D R' U F2 U'
890. 10.220 D' B2 F R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F R2 D L' U2 R2 B R F' U' F
891. 10.501 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F D B' U2 F U L2 R' B' D'
892. 11.980 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 F D' R' B L B2 D2 U B F
893. 10.487 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B R D' F' L' F' L F D U2
894. 10.705 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L F' R U2 B L2 B2 U F2 R
895. 12.033 L2 F' D2 B' D L' U B' R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L
896. (7.749) U2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 B U L2 F' D R2 F2 R' B2 U'
897. 10.655 D L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D' F R D2 R' U2 F2 U' B2 R' B'
898. 11.472 R U2 L' U' R' F2 B' U2 L U D2 L F2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 R L
899. 10.826 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U L D' F2 L F U B R'
900. 11.444 D U2 L F2 L B2 R2 F2 R' U2 D' L F R B2 D U2 L' D'
901. 10.976 R' U B2 L' B U' D F U B2 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2
902. 10.343 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' B' R' D2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B
903. 10.828 L2 B' L2 B D2 U2 L2 D2 B' F D' R2 F2 R' U L2 F L' U F
904. 10.136 F D2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 F' U B' L' D' U' L2 F' U' B D
905. (9.061) D' F' D' F2 U F2 B' R' B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B'
906. 10.541 U' L' U D R' U D' R2 B U R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F'
907. 10.818 D2 B2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 D B2 F' U L B R' U' F' U
908. 10.633 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B R2 B' R B2 R2 B F L' F
909. 9.465 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 F' U2 R' B' U F2 D L2 F2 R B2
910. 11.003 L2 B L B L2 U' F' D B R D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D
911. 10.637 L D' F2 U L2 F R' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L
912. (7.914) D L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' R F2 L' D B L D2
913. 9.809 R U F' R L' D' F D' U2 B2 U2 F2 R L D2 B2 L F2 R F'
914. 10.116 L' D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B' L B2 D' L R2 F U L2
915. 10.929 D' B2 U' F2 D U' L2 F2 U' B2 L U2 R F' L F' R2 B L U'
916. 10.706 U' F' R D R2 L F' L D' R' U D R2 L2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D2
917. 10.557 U' L F2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F' U' B' R' D' L2 B' D F
918. 10.907 B D2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R' F D2 U' F' U L' B R2
919. 11.177 R F2 L F2 L' U2 L' U2 B' R' U F' D' B2 F' L2 R D'
920. 11.059 U B R2 U D B R' F U' F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' D2 B2 L2 B2
921. 11.662 R U L2 U L2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R B' D2 B D' F D' L2 F
922. 11.050 D R2 D R2 U F2 L2 B2 L F D' B D L2 D2 U L' U2
923. 9.928 F L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F L2 F' U' B' U' B L B' F L2 B' R'
924. 10.774 R F' U D' L' F U' D' B' D' F' D2 B' R2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2
925. 10.773 D F2 R U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 F L R F L F' D
926. 11.590 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R F L' B2 U L' R' B2 D
927. 9.353 B F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D B' U F' D' R' B' U2 L' D2
928. (7.385) D R D' B2 R2 B' U2 F2 R L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D L
929. 11.574 D2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 L B' D2 U' L F D' L F'
930. 11.063 B2 F' L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' L2 F L B' L F2 L2
931. 9.944 R' B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U F L2 D' R2 F L F' D' B2
932. 11.800 R2 B' R2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 D' L' R U' L B2 R2 D' F R2
933. 12.314 F2 R' B' L' D R' U B' D L2 B2 L' D2 L U2 R U2 L2 U2 D
934. 11.481 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R U2 F' D2 U' F' L2 R' B F U R'
935. 11.716 D U2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F D L B' F' D R B2 F
936. 11.409 L U R2 F' L' B2 R F' R' D2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D'
937. 11.493 F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B' R B' L2 B2 F L2 R U2 L2
938. 12.111 F U2 F' R' F' U' F B R2 U D2 F2 R' B2 U2 D2 L' U2 B2 L F2
939. 11.623 F L2 F' D B L2 D L B F2 U' F2 D F2 D' B2 D R2 L2
940. 11.572 D' R' L U L D' B2 R' B' D2 R F2 L' D2 R' F2 B2 L B2 R
941. 11.029 L B2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 D B' F2 U' L2 F L' F2 R2 F'
942. 11.758 D R2 B' D F R' F R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 B' R2 F B2 L'
943. 10.630 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R F U R' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2
944. 11.544 B R' B2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 B' U B L R2 D R' U2
945. 11.436 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L B F D R' B2 D' B' L F2
946. 11.924 R2 U' F' R B' U F L U' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L U2 R2 U2
947. (6.089) U' R' U2 D2 L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R'
948. 10.443 B' U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 R' F U2 L2 U' B' D B' L'
949. 9.405 U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 D' L' U F' D' L D2 B U L'
950. 10.098 F U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B L B' U' R2 B R F2 D2
951. 10.614 F R L' F2 D L' F' L' U B' R B2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 L2
952. 10.684 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R' B' R D F2 U' F L F2
953. 11.351 L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F R2 D' U L' D U2 L B' R F2 U'
954. 10.766 L' F U2 R' D B' L U F B R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2
955. 10.973 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R' B' D2 R B2 L' D B' F2 U2
956. (8.035) R2 U2 L D2 L B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 U L' D2 R' D' L U' R F'
957. 9.489 R2 U2 B' R' L U' L2 F R2 D2 R F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 F'
958. 11.366 B' R2 B' D2 B U2 R2 B' D2 F U' L' R2 B F L B D' U2 B2
959. (9.027) D' R' D L F2 U2 R D2 F' R D2 B2 R L2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2
960. 11.267 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U R2 D U R B D' L' R F R B' D F2
961. 10.959 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L R B L U2 R' D2 R2 B F'
962. 11.161 L' F2 U2 F U R U' B' U L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 B
963. 11.407 R' F2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' U' L2 D2 B R' D' R
964. 10.665 D R B2 L D' L2 F' U' L U2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F D2 F' L2
965. 11.365 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 F U2 B' U L B U2
966. 11.233 F' D' L' B2 D' R2 U F' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F' D2 F D2 L2 B' D2
967. 11.268 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B R2 U2 L F L' R2 B' R D' F2 L' B'
968. 9.834 F B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' U L2 R' D' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B
969. 11.915 U' B2 L F' U R F' L2 F L D2 L2 D2 L D2 L' B2 D2 L' F2
970. 10.879 L' U2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 D R2 F U2 L' U R B U
971. 10.903 B U F2 D' R2 B' U' D' L' B2 R U2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' U'
972. 10.192 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F D U' R' F2 D R B2 D2 B
973. 9.696 D' R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 U' R D' U' L' F R B2 D2
974. 11.184 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B U' F D' R F' L' B' D2 F R2
975. 10.760 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' R' F' U B D B L2 B' U2
976. 11.379 R U' D B L F' U2 D R B' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2
977. 10.690 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L B D R D R F2 U' L' U'
978. 11.905 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D F' L F2 U F' L D R F'
979. 10.208 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R U2 R F2 R' B L2 U' F2 R D2 B' D F2
980. 11.561 B L2 D2 L F' U' R D2 B L B R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 L2
981. 11.397 R' L' B R F R2 D F' L2 F' B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U
982. 10.769 R' B' U R' D' R2 L2 B' R2 B2 U2 L U2 L F2 L D2 L2 B2 U
983. 11.587 U L' R U2 L B2 R U2 F2 R' D B' U R2 F2 D' U' R U
984. 10.940 L' B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 L F' D L2 U' B U2 L2 B2
985. 10.311 L U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R B R U' F' L D2 L'
986. 11.049 R2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 R D' B R2 D' F U B2 U' R' F
987. 12.018 B R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U B F' L F L
988. 10.591 F D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 F R2 F2 R' B R U R' F2 U' L' F R'
989. (8.978) F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F D' U2 L' D B' F2 U2 L F'
990. (8.259) F D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B2 L D2 L D L2 U' L' R F U
991. 10.319 L2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 D L2 B2 L D' B D' L2 R2 B
992. (8.256) D' U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U F L D' F R F2 L B2 L' U
993. 10.274 F2 U2 L2 B2 L R2 F2 R D2 L2 B U B' L' R F R' F U' B
994. 11.438 L2 F' L2 D' F2 D F' U2 L D' F2 U' F2 B2 U' D B2 U L2 F
995. 11.544 F D2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' D' R' U2 F D' F2 U' R F2 R2
996. 10.343 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R U2 F2 D' B U' F2 U L' F U B2 F2
997. 9.595 B2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 R B2 R B2 D' F L2 D2 F L' U R' F' U'
998. 11.562 F2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 D2 U' R B' F2 L' B2 R U L'
999. 9.993 F R2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 B R U L D' U' B2 F' D2 B U'
1000. 9.328 U B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 R' F2 D' F2 U B2 L'


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 25, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Finally sub-11 ao1000!!
> 
> I don't know how to do the spoiler thing. Sorry.
> 
> ...


Hit the "+" button above the text box, and then hit "Spoiler".


----------



## Blindsighted (Nov 25, 2017)

applezfall said:


> is this an accomplishment? https://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/uncrowned-kings?event=pyram&region=World


I'm 44th! In 3BLD that is. I would be top ten if I got a decent single in comp!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Left handed OH
I cant sub-20 :/

Number of solves: 25
Best Time: 17.656
Worst Time: 28.028
Session Avg: 21.421
Session Mean: 21.535
Individual Times: 
20.993, 19.013, 25.825, 18.190, (28.028), 19.146, 22.891, 21.314, 18.624, 23.049, 22.592, 19.090, 20.659, 23.552, 19.048, 20.425, 21.792, 23.125, 21.449, 24.746, 25.394, (17.656), 20.447, 20.281, 21.057


----------



## applezfall (Nov 25, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-25
single: 7.99

Time List:
1. 7.99 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)
wtf I only average 19


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 25, 2017)

I only have 2 sub-15 solves this morning, but they were an 11.93 and 10.25, both PBs (both PLL skips with square and antisune OLLs).


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 25, 2017)

I started learning how to solve a Rubik's Cube 3 years ago today. Is that an accomplishement?


----------



## James Hake (Nov 25, 2017)

pretty sure i have all plls sub 1.3


----------



## thecubingwizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Probably not counting this as PB.
4.365 U R2 U2 R U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 R' D B2 R' F2 D B2



Spoiler: Reconstruction, but try scramble first.



y2 R' D' U' R' U R' (Double x-cross)
L' U' L (F2L 3)
y2 U2 L' U L U' L' U L (F2L and OLL skip)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (Ja Perm)
28 moves


Not counting this, so PB will remain 6.250. Still a really silly scramble


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 26, 2017)

5.66 (0, -1)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Average of 5: 13.68
1. 14.47 L' U2 D L B' U B R' D B2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 
2. 12.62 B2 R' U' R D' B' U' F2 D' F U2 F U2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F 
3. 13.94 L2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' R2 F' D' L' U2 L' D2 
4. (9.95) R2 B U F B' D B2 L F R' U2 B2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 
5. (16.94) F R2 B D B L' F R' D F R2 U' F2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 

the 9.95:
z2 F' L' U2 L2 U
z2 U' L' U L y' z' U L2 U'
x L' U L' U'
x z L' U2 L U' L' U L
y U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
U L y' z' U L U' L' U L U' L' F' L2


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 26, 2017)

cool
stats: (hide)
number of times: 120/120
best time: 9.95
worst time: 20.24

current mo3: 17.03 (σ = 2.93)
best mo3: 12.17 (σ = 2.03)

current avg5: 15.65 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 12.36 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 14.69 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 14.18 (σ = 1.14)

current avg50: 15.35 (σ = 1.51)
best avg50: 15.10 (σ = 1.55)

current avg100: 15.34 (σ = 1.53)
best avg100: 15.29 (σ = 1.51)

session avg: 15.46 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 15.43


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 26, 2017)

2 LL skips in one day,

One for 3x3 which was a crap 7.8 and one for 3x3 OH which was 12.67 also breaking my slow as PB ao5 with a 16.04


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 26, 2017)

1. 10.61 L B' D' B D F U2 F' L' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U B2 U R2 

y2 L U' L F2//Xcross lol
y U2 L U L' U L U' L'//F2L2
D U y L' U L y' R U2 R' D'//GJ last 2 slots
L' U2 L U L' U L F' U' L' U L F//OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2//PLL


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 26, 2017)

Got my third sub-10 a few days ago
9.64 : U2 B' D2 U' F2 U D F' U R2 D' R L2 F D2 U' R F B U2 R U B D' F'

x2 y B L R F U R' R' U R
U L' U L y' U' L' U L
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' F R2 U' R' U'
qqtimer ftw!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 26, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-26
avg of 12: 8.44

Time List:
*1. 7.98 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L' R' F' U' L F' D' 
2. 7.67 R F' U2 D' L B' R' L U R2 B U2 F B2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 
3. 7.85 L B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' D' L B2 D2 R' B' R2 *
4. 8.66 F B L2 F' D' F U' B U2 R' D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 
5. 8.58 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' F L2 U' B2 F L' D2 F2 R D 
*6. (7.39) B2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' D R B' R D2 L B' R' B *
7. 9.02 D' L2 F D2 F' R L B' R' F D2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 
8. (10.43) R F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' R' U' R2 U' R' D2 R2 F' U F2 R' 
9. 8.46 U' F D2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 U' L2 U B' U' L B' D' B2 
10. 8.58 D R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' B L' F' U' L F' D R F' L 
11. 9.83 F L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 R' F' L D2 F2 L R2 B 
*12. 7.81 B U L B2 D2 R2 F' D B U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L*

dang wtf
5 sevens.

The rest of the ao50 was bad so it canceled out to be meh. 9.43 ao50.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 27, 2017)

sub 11 fullstep single

1. 10.51 R2 F2 B D2 F2 U B L F' L U' D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 27, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-27
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 1:27.338
worst: 2:11.329

mean of 3
current: 1:43.819 (σ = 15.19)
best: 1:40.498 (σ = 5.18)

avg of 5
current: 1:42.281 (σ = 5.30)
best: 1:42.281 (σ = 5.30)

avg of 12
current: 1:47.560 (σ = 8.45)
best: 1:46.952 (σ = 7.74)

Average: 1:48.555 (σ = 7.11)
Mean: 1:48.440

Time List:
1:55.628, 1:48.544+, 1:48.181, 1:52.047, 2:11.329, 1:47.309, 1:51.573, 1:49.562+, 1:34.174, 1:56.419, 1:47.942, 1:52.674, 1:27.338, 1:42.849, 1:51.953, 2:02.200, 1:42.172, 1:51.859, 2:04.294, 1:38.968, 1:46.266, 1:36.260, 1:44.317, 1:58.752, 1:28.389

Two sub-1:30 megaminx singles, both with 1LLL (first one was a 7-move PLL, second one was an 8-move corner 3-cycle).


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2017)

bleh not even sub-15

stats: (hide)
number of times: 114/114
best time: 10.42
worst time: 21.33

current mo3: 15.62 (σ = 1.56)
best mo3: 12.83 (σ = 2.20)

current avg5: 15.74 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 13.44 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 15.63 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 13.82 (σ = 1.08)

current avg50: 15.17 (σ = 1.16)
best avg50: 15.02 (σ = 1.36)

current avg100: 15.23 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 15.07 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 15.15 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 15.19


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 28, 2017)

Sub-1:40 ao12 + two more sub-1:30 singles, thanks to a burst of incredibly lucky solves (found easy blocks during inspection, everything flowed smoothly, easy LL cases).

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-28
avg of 12: 1:39.368

Time List:
1:42.080, (1:26.624), (2:02.082+), 1:33.558, 1:49.597, 1:47.340, 1:44.941, 1:30.333, 1:34.613, 1:33.087, 1:29.555, 1:48.577

Edit: and another nice ao12, this time using a different F2L colour (yellow instead of white). Despite being PB single, the 1:26.27 was a bit unfortunate, because I messed up a 3-cycle comm and had to do another one to fix it; could've been 1:23 or so.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-28
avg of 12: 1:42.734

Time List:
1:39.209, 1:33.992, 1:51.210, (1:26.273), 1:41.799, 1:39.455, 1:35.717, 1:47.049, 1:48.931, 1:39.688, (1:52.542), 1:50.292


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 28, 2017)

14.74 OH ao50, couldnt finish the ao100 tho


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 29, 2017)

37. 9.21 B' D F2 B2 L' B' D F2 L' U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 
38. (8.50) B R' F2 L R2 F2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R' B' D U R' F R2 D R B' 
39. 9.75 L F U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' R' U2 B2 U2 R F D B 
40. 9.90 F B D2 L2 B D F U2 B L D F2 U L2 F2 B2 D' B2 D' 
41. 9.06 D R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R' U B L B R2 D2 U' F' R' 
42. 9.43 R2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 U' L' B' F U' F2 U' R' 
43. 9.29 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L' R' D' L' R2 F' U2 B' D' B' L 
44. 9.97 R' D' U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 R' B' D B' F' D F 
45. 9.36 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R B U2 L2 U' B L' D' B R2 
46. 8.79 D' U2 R2 B U2 B' F2 D2 B D2 R2 F' L' D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 U' 
47. 9.78 L' B2 R U' B' U' R' L D L2 U2 F D2 R2 F B D2 B L2 B 
48. 9.83 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R U' 
49. 9.90 U2 L' B D' F2 R U D' R F R L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 R 

Yeah I'm already sub 10 but that's a lot of solves in a row


----------



## asacuber (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/JiaozuoOpen2017/results/all#esq1


----------



## James Hake (Nov 30, 2017)

got a 2.33 avg on 2x2

2.04, 2.03, (1.68), (3.52), 2.91



but it was on ttw + keyboard, so im not gonna count it as a pb
E: i also got a 3.1x ao12, which is sub-pb


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 30, 2017)

Almost fully sub 20! (except ao1000)

Two 13's in two days :O

Learned most PLL's, and switching to F2L. F2L is working out! Wish me luck on Sub-15 ao5


----------



## James Hake (Nov 30, 2017)

MASSIVE SUB 8 FAIL


8.30 1.F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B' R' B' F D L F' L' F' R2

z2 // inspection
L’ B u’ R // cross
U R U’ R’ U R U R’ // F2L1
y U L U2 L’ U’ L U L’ // F2L2
R’ U R2 U R’ // F2L3
y R U’ R’ // F2L4
r U’ r2’ U r2 U r2’ U’ r U’ // OLL

i recognized the skip right away but totally messed up on the auf
pb remains 8.06
(such deja vu)


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 30, 2017)

First pure sub 20!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-30
avg of 5: 16.76

Time List:
1. (19.72) U' R' F R' L F2 B' U D2 L D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 
2. 16.07 B' L' B' L2 B' D2 R F U R' B2 U2 R U2 F2 R' L B2 U2 B2 
3. 17.80 R D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 F R2 D' L2 B R B2 U B2 D2 R 
4. 16.40 F R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B' L' D R' F' D2 L F2 
5. (16.05) R' U2 R2 B2 R D2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 R B' F' L' B2 D R' F


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2017)

Tied PB average.... I can't seem to get sub-10.5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-30
solves/total: 4/5

single
best: 9.97
worst: 10.79

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 5.98)
best: DNF (σ = 5.98)

avg of 5
current: 10.50 (σ = 0.34)
best: 10.50 (σ = 0.34)

Average: 10.50 (σ = 0.34)
Mean: 10.37

Time List:
1. 9.97 R' L' D2 R' F R' D L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L'
2. 10.79 B2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D U' L D2 L U' B2 F R2 B2 D2 R2
3. DNF(7.00) L' B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 U2 L' F' R2 U L2 B2 F' U R' F L
4. 10.13 F B R2 L2 F L D' F' L B U2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U
5. 10.57 D B U2 B F D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' L R2 D U2 F' U' L2 F U2

P.S. DNF wasn't a 7, I just stopped at 7.xx cuz I messed up. 

Previous one:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-30
avg of 5: 10.50

Time List:
1. 10.84 F D R2 L U R' D R D R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B L2 F R2 B 
2. (9.95) D2 L' U D' B D' R' L2 B D F' U2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 
3. (13.87) U2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 F' U2 F2 L F D' U2 R2 B' U2 B F 
4. 10.42 D2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R U2 L D2 L D B F R' B' U2 L' R F' 
5. 10.23 L B' R2 F D2 B R2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 L D' B U' F U R B D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2017)

wth sq1

stats: (hide)
number of times: 53/53
best time: 9.06
worst time: 21.52

current mo3: 13.39 (σ = 0.18)
best mo3: 12.08 (σ = 0.95)

current avg5: 13.31 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 12.11 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 12.88 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 12.54 (σ = 0.90)

current avg50: 14.26 (σ = 1.70)
best avg50: 14.20 (σ = 1.75)

session avg: 14.18 (σ = 1.70)
session mean: 14.26


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 30, 2017)

nice mo3
Mean of 3: 7.33
1. 6.39 D' L F L B2 U' B D' F R F2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' 
2. 8.10 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U F2 R' F' D2 U2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R 
3. 7.49 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' R2 B U' R U B2 D U2 R' B2 F


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 30, 2017)

noice ao50
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-30
solves/total: 50/50

single
*best: 6.79*
worst: 12.72

mean of 3
current: 8.46 (σ = 0.42)
*best: 7.82 (σ = 1.49)*

avg of 5
current: 8.44 (σ = 0.40)
*best: 8.44 (σ = 0.40)*

avg of 12
current: 8.89 (σ = 0.58)
*best: 8.89 (σ = 0.58)*

avg of 50
current: 9.27 (σ = 0.87)
*best: 9.27 (σ = 0.87)*

Average: 9.27 (σ = 0.87)
Mean: 9.31

Time List:
1. 9.24 U F' B' U' B' U R' U D2 R2 D2 F D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 D2
2. 9.73 U2 F2 R' D R2 U' F' B D2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U
3. 8.39 D F2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 D B' D2 U F D R' F U' L D'
4. 8.67 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F R2 D' L' R2 B D2 R F2 U'
5. 10.94 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F D' L' U' F2 U R U' B' D' R'
*6. 7.97 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 D' B L B' U R2 F' D' R' *
7. 9.87 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F' L' U' L2 R' D2 R D' L'
8. (11.30) L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 D L2 R B L' F D' F L' F2 R'
*9. (7.15) F2 U2 L D2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U L2 B R' U L F' U2 B' *
10. 9.53 F2 L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B' F' L B D F' D2 R B L2
*11. (6.79) R L' U F2 R B' R' B2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L' *
12. 9.70 D' F2 R' F2 L U2 L' R' D2 U2 R2 F R U B2 U L2 B2 D B
13. 8.67 D2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 L2 R' B2 D' F' R' F' D2 F U'
14. 8.94 F' D' B U' D' B' R D' F R D2 R L' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2
15. (12.72) B' L' U2 L B2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 L F' L2 U2 B' U F D' L2
*16. (7.42) D' L2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L' U R F' U2 L' U B D' *
17. 11.21 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F D' U' B' U F R
18. 8.80 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L U' F2 L B U' B' R' D' L
19. 11.08 B2 L2 F D2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 R2 F' D L2 F L2 U2 B L F2 U2 F
20. 9.78 B' R2 B2 L F2 L' F2 R D2 L' D2 F' L' R2 B' D B2 R B'
21. 10.47 R2 B R2 D2 B U' L2 B' R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2
22. 9.50 U2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F U L' F D' U' R D' L D2
23. 8.46 F L F2 U2 D2 R' U2 F L' R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U D' L2 D'
24. 8.63 L2 D2 B' U' F L' B' D2 F R F2 B2 U2 R F2 R U2 F2 B2 U2
25. 8.68 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 R B L' B2 U2 F U L2 B2 U
26. 9.73 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D U L' D B U2 L F2 L2
27. 10.13 U' R2 F D2 F D2 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 R F' R' F2 U L' B D2 F'
28. 8.91 D2 R2 F' U B2 R D' R' D2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 D' F2 D' L
29. 8.50 F L2 D R F' B2 L U2 L U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 D2
30. 9.79 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B U B' D2 B L D' F' D' L'
31. 9.03 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R B' R' D2 L B F2 D' B2 D
32. 8.90 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B' L B L2 U B' L2 R2 B D' R
33. 8.77 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R F' U2 R U B2 D B2 R U
34. (12.07) U F2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 D2 L D2 F' U R F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B'
35. 9.36 R' L2 F2 D' R F' L2 B' U2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 D2
36. 10.24 U' R U2 B D' R2 B R B' L' F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F U2 D2 F' L2
37. 10.81 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' R' L B U' B2 L2 U D' F2 D L2 U2
38. 8.30 U L2 D U2 F2 D U2 F D R U2 L2 U F U L D R
39. 10.24 U R F' B D R' D2 R' F U2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F R'
40. 8.53 R' D2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 U L F' R U' B F2 U'
41. 9.15 F R2 U' R2 L B' L' U' R B' D2 R L' D2 F2 R2 D2 L F2
42. 9.10 R L F R B' D' R' B2 R B U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 D2
43. 8.87 U F2 U D' R B D L' F L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U'
44. 8.90 B F2 R' D2 L' F2 R F2 L2 B' U R' B' F2 D2 L' B' L2
45. 10.58 F2 D' L' F' B' R' U' R' L' B2 D2 B2 R B2 R D2 L' U2 F'
*46. 7.85 B F2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 L B2 R2 F' D' U R' F L' D B U' *
47. 8.70 U2 R' F' D2 B L U R2 D F' U2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 B
48. 8.76 L U R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 D' R' B' R D' L2 F R D' B2
49. 8.65 R U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' F R U F' D2 U L U2
*50. 7.98 B2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 F D2 B D2 F' R' B' U' L' D R' B' F2 D2 F2
*
"best" things and sub-8 singles bolded


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 1, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-1
avg of 5: 8.13

Time List:
1. (7.20) D2 L U2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B L2 F' R2 F' U
2. 8.20 U F U R U2 R' L' F' R F2 D2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 L2
3. 8.78 F' R2 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 L' D' F L2 B'
4. (9.55) R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B D' U' R' D' U2 L2 U' F2 U2
5. 7.42 F' D' L' F2 L D' L2 F' U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 U' L2

PB AO5 IN CLASS!!! YEEEEEAAAS.
No, don't worry, work wasn't compulsory.

Oh yeah, adds to the theory that I get my best solves in class.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 1, 2017)

Very consistent. *sarcasm*

Ao5: 29.27

Time List:
1. (25.94) U2 Uw2 B U Fw B' Uw2 Fw2 R' F2 Fw' Rw' F Uw B' D' B U B2 L Fw' F2 B' U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 F L' F R2 L2 U2 D2 Uw Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' D2 
2. 30.43 Uw2 B2 Rw R' F D L2 Uw' D2 F B R' U2 B' D2 B2 U L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Rw' D Fw' Rw U' D Rw2 B2 D R2 D' F' U2 D' Fw' F Rw' R 
3. (31.99) L2 B' U B' U Fw Uw L2 Rw' Fw2 R' D2 Uw U2 R2 D' R' L' D2 Fw2 B2 F2 U' B Fw R Fw Uw2 R F R' U Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw' B Rw2 Uw' F 
4. 30.56 Rw Uw' Fw B2 L2 U' R' U Rw2 R B' Rw' L2 R Fw' F2 L2 Fw2 Uw B' U' L2 B' Fw' R' F' L Rw' Fw' Uw R' Uw U Fw' U2 F2 B' U2 D Rw 
5. 26.81 D2 R' F' R D2 Uw' Fw' Uw B' L2 F' U' D' R' Uw2 R' U' Rw2 U Uw F2 U2 R L Rw F2 D U Rw2 D2 Fw' U' L2 U Rw' Uw2 R' B2 D' B'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 1, 2017)

first sub-7 fullstep

1. 6.91 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F L' B R2 F U L2 B2 D2 F 

y2 D2 F R' D2//cross
y U2 R U2 R2 U' R//f2l
U2 L' U L R U R'//f2l
U' L' U L U' L' U L//f2l
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'//f2l
R' U2 R U R' U R//OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'//PLL

53/6.91=7.67 tps cool


----------



## James Hake (Dec 2, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-1
single: 49.52

Time List:
1. 49.52 L' B Rw' D B' F2 Rw D' Fw L2 R' Rw' U2 F B' Rw' U' D Uw Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw F2 B Uw' D B' Uw' L2 F2 U2 B2 Uw D' R U F Fw' L


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 2, 2017)

777 PB single, after a long streak of mediocre/bad solves: 4:13.430.

(Did intuitive EOLS, saw the R U2 R' Winter variation case, and got a J perm at the end.)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 2, 2017)

13.41 ao 12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-2
avg of 12: 13.41

Time List:
1. 12.26 U R F L2 U D2 F' L2 B' R' U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 B2 
2. 12.84 F' L' R2 B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 F' L2 U' R D' B D L R2 
3. 16.53 L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D R2 D F2 R' D2 F' U B2 L2 D L' B R' 
4. 13.74 F2 D2 L B2 L R D2 U2 B2 F R B2 D L F L D2 L' F2 
5. 13.01 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 R' U' L2 F L2 F2 L R B' L 
6. 14.32 F' U L' D' L U2 D' L' D B L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 
7. 12.75 L2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L' F' D' L2 B' R D L2 U2 
8. (16.72) R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B F U2 F' R2 L U' R' U F' R D' U' R' 
9. (11.42) U2 D2 R' B L' U D R' B' U D2 F2 U2 R2 L B2 R' L' B2 U2 
10. 11.95 R' D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F D' B' F L2 R U R2 F U 
11. 14.10 D L2 D B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D L2 F D2 B' U L2 D2 F' R' D' 
12. 12.57 R U' L' F D2 L' B D F D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' D' R2


----------



## James Hake (Dec 3, 2017)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!

1. 7.26 B2 R2 D' U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 R' U' B F L B' R U

*F R D' B' y' R' F' R* // xxcross
*U' L' U L* // F2L3
*y R' U' R* // F2L4
*U' F' r U R' U' r' F R* // OLL
*x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2* // PLL

32 HTM / 7.26 = 4.40 TPS

could've been way better, but im just happy to finally beat my 8.06
also the zbll was easy af, but i toatally missed it


----------



## James Hake (Dec 3, 2017)

so far ive broken 9 pbs today

3x3 single: 7.26
3x3 ao50: 11.40
3x3 ao100: 11.64
4x4 mo3: 54.74
4x4 ao5: 58.39
4x4 ao12: 1.02.61
5x5 single: 2:30.15
5x5 mo3: 2:43.34
5x5 ao5: 2:47.37


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 3, 2017)

2 6s in this ao50 and I didn't react to either of them

either I'm turning into a mature human as I near the age of 15 or 6s are becoming more routine for me.
It's not the first one.

6.63 was hedge-unsexy + auf last layer (9 moves and obvious pll skip recog)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-2
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 6.63
worst: 11.45

mean of 3
current: 8.31 (σ = 1.72)
best: 8.31 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 9.38 (σ = 1.00)
best: 8.67 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 12
current: 9.33 (σ = 1.10)
best: 8.96 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 50
current: 9.25 (σ = 0.72)
best: 9.25 (σ = 0.72)

Average: 9.25 (σ = 0.72)
Mean: 9.23

Time List:
1. 9.44 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 U F2 R' U' R2 D L2 D F U2 L' U2 
2. 9.23 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L' F L2 B2 U' L2 B' R 
3. 8.57 F' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F' D B2 R D2 R2 D' L' D2 B' 
4. 9.47 B D2 R' F' R' L' B' U' R' B2 R2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' 
*5. 6.90 D2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U L B' R' U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F' L2 *
6. 10.49 U' L B2 L' R2 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D F' L2 U R' F' D' F' 
7. 10.15 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' R D' L2 R' F2 L' D F U' 
8. 7.74 R D F2 D R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L B R U B' R U2 B' D2 
9. 9.77 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' R B F2 L' R2 D R' B2 D B' 
10. 8.73 U' B2 L D2 L D2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 B' R' U B L2 B L D F2 
11. 9.48 F B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 B U R2 D R' U2 F2 
12. 8.81 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 B' L' U L' U' R B2 D' L' U' 
13. 10.10 U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L F' R2 F' R' U' L2 B L2 F' R2 
14. 9.34 F' D F2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' L' B' R2 U2 B' L' D 
15. 9.08 D' U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 R' D2 B2 U' F' U' R2 B 
16. 9.16 F2 D2 R' D' B' R U' L' U' D' B2 L B2 U2 R L2 F2 L B2 R 
17. 9.67 R U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B L' F R' U' F U2 F2 L2 
18. 8.50 U2 D2 B2 U L F R' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F' L2 F U2 F L2 D2 B U2 
19. 8.73 R' U D F' R' D2 R' U2 R D' L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R 
20. 10.64+ D2 R' F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R D' L2 R' U' L R F L' 
21. 8.78 F' U' R D' B2 L2 U' R U' F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 B' 
22. 8.91 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 D B U B' R F' D2 B' U2 F' 
23. 8.19 U D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F' L B2 D B U2 B' L' F2 
24. 8.32 U B R2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L D R' F2 R2 D' L' D 
25. 9.33 U2 B2 R2 B2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 L' F' L2 B D' L R' D' F2 U2 
26. 9.62 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L D' R D' R2 D R B L 
27. 10.37 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 D R U' R2 F2 D U2 R2 D' F2 
28. 8.60 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L' F U' B2 U2 F L' D U2 L' 
29. 8.48 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U R' F2 L' F L2 U' L' B U2 F' 
30. 9.25 B' L2 R2 U B2 D2 U F2 D' L2 D L' F' D' B2 F2 D R B R' 
31. 10.49 R2 F L2 D2 B' L U' R' D2 L' F' B R2 B' L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 
32. 9.44 R B R' U' R' U' L U' B D R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 
33. 8.25 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 L' U2 R2 B' D R' U2 R2 B R2 
34. 8.93 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F2 L D' B F D' B F' L' U' F2 
35. 9.34 D B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D' U' L D2 L2 F L2 D' L D2 U B2 
36. 8.59 B R L2 B U' D2 F' D' F2 B2 R' L2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 D2 R' U' 
37. 10.06 B U' R B R B2 D' R' F U2 D2 F' D2 F' B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U' 
38. 11.12 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L R' F L' R' U' F U' F' R D2 U' 
39. 9.24 L U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 D B' L2 B L F2 L R' F2 L 
40. 9.94 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' U2 L B2 R D R' 
41. 11.45 F' U' D B' R' L' F2 L2 F' U B2 U B2 D B2 U R2 U B2 L' 
42. 8.24 R' B U2 B' L2 U D B2 L F L2 U2 F' L2 F B2 D2 F R2 D2 
43. 9.82 B2 U' L2 D2 U L2 F2 D F U' L F L' B' L' B' D U2 R' 
44. 7.26 F' R F B L' B' D' R L2 U' F2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F 
45. 9.66 L D R2 U' R2 F D' F2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 R' B2 L' D2 
46. 9.84 U2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 R' B D' U R2 B' F2 U' R 
47. 10.96 U' R' L2 D2 B L' F B2 L' U B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 B 
48. 10.06 U2 L F2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B U R' D B2 F' U2 R' U 
49. 8.23 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B' D2 R U' B2 F2 R F2 U' F' 
*50. 6.63 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F R2 F' R' B' D F' L2 B2 R B R2 D*


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 3, 2017)

3x3 PBs:


Spoiler: 11.21 Ao5 (previous best was 11.37)



1. 11.73 D' F2 B' D2 B U L U2 L' F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F B' D2 F2
2. 10.76 L F2 B' R' U L B D' L F U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2
3. 11.12 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 U' R' D U' L' B F' L2 R F'
4. (12.52) R' L F2 R D2 L' F U R' L' U2 D2 F R2 B R2 B D2 L2 U2
5. (10.24) D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L U R2 F' D' F2 R F D L2





Spoiler: 11.95 Ao12 (previous best was 12.17)



1. 13.64 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R' F' R2 B2 D' R' F R2 B' U2
2. (9.50) B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L R2 F2 R D' R2 F D B' U2 R U2 F
3. 11.44 L' U2 D' L D' F' U2 R2 B R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U'
4. (16.17) R2 B F D2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F' R D2 F' D2 U' B' L' U' L2 F'
5. 13.05 L2 B U L2 B' D' L' B' R' U' F D2 F2 R2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 B2
6. 11.73 D' F2 B' D2 B U L U2 L' F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F B' D2 F2
7. 10.76 L F2 B' R' U L B D' L F U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2
8. 11.12 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 U' R' D U' L' B F' L2 R F'
9. 12.52 R' L F2 R D2 L' F U R' L' U2 D2 F R2 B R2 B D2 L2 U2
10. 10.24 D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L U R2 F' D' F2 R F D L2
11. 14.97 L2 B' U F2 D' B2 U' R' B U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2
12. 10.01 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B U L' R' D' U R2 F L2 U'





Spoiler: 13.00 Ao50 (previous best was 13.22)



1. 13.69 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 R F2 U F' R2 B2 U' B2 R' B' D F2
2. (19.61) F2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R' U' L2 D' F' D L' B' U2 F2 R
3. 11.39 F L2 B D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R F' U2 L' F R B D2 L
4. 15.12 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 U R' U B U2 L' D B2 U B2 R2
5. 13.64 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R' F' R2 B2 D' R' F R2 B' U2
6. (9.50) B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L R2 F2 R D' R2 F D B' U2 R U2 F
7. 11.44 L' U2 D' L D' F' U2 R2 B R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U'
8. (16.17) R2 B F D2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F' R D2 F' D2 U' B' L' U' L2 F'
9. 13.05 L2 B U L2 B' D' L' B' R' U' F D2 F2 R2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 B2
10. 11.73 D' F2 B' D2 B U L U2 L' F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F B' D2 F2
11. 10.76 L F2 B' R' U L B D' L F U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2
12. 11.12 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 U' R' D U' L' B F' L2 R F'
13. 12.52 R' L F2 R D2 L' F U R' L' U2 D2 F R2 B R2 B D2 L2 U2
14. 10.24 D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L U R2 F' D' F2 R F D L2
15. 14.97 L2 B' U F2 D' B2 U' R' B U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2
16. (10.01) B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B U L' R' D' U R2 F L2 U'
17. 15.87 F' U F R' U' R' F' U' B2 R D2 F B R2 F B2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2
18. 13.15 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' R' B2 F' D2 U F R' D2 L2
19. 14.26 F2 D2 B R2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' R D L U' F' R2 F R'
20. 11.43 L B L' D2 B2 D L' B2 U' L2 F2 B' R2 B U2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2
21. (9.76) U' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D U' R' D U2 B' U F' D2 U' B'
22. 14.37 R B2 R D F L F R D B' U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2
23. 14.28 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 D R' B U' F U2 L2 U L2 R
24. 13.85 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F D2 U F' D2 L' R2 F U'
25. 12.62 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D2 R B U' F2 L' D R' B F' R2 B'
26. 11.69 B2 R D2 L2 D2 R U2 L' U2 R' F' U' B' L2 D U B D B2 R2
27. 14.62 L2 D' R' F' R L F' U' B L' U2 D2 B2 U2 R' L2 B2 U2 L F2
28. 13.44 F L2 U' L' D' F U' D L' U2 B2 U B2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 U2
29. 12.71 L2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 B U2 B F' U' L' F' D' F L' R' U L' U
30. 12.46 U2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F D' F2 D L D F' R2 U F
31. 13.62 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B R' U2 L' F L' R B R2 U'
32. 10.52 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L' F2 R' U2 L U' B' R D'
33. 13.00 B' L F2 R' U' R B2 U2 L' D F D2 F D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F L2
34. 13.23 F L2 F2 U R D2 R2 D2 L' F' L2 U' L2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2
35. 14.42 U' B2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L U F' L2 U' R' F' U2 R2 B
36. 16.12 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L' D2 L' B U' B' U' R2 B' R
37. 14.07 R' L2 B U2 F' U2 L B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 U'
38. 12.76 B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 D F2 L2 B U' L' D' B L B U F' D
39. 13.58 F2 B2 U L B2 U L D2 F U2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 D2 F2 R2
40. 12.39 R' U2 B' U D L2 B' U2 L D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R
41. 15.91 U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L' D' F' R2 B L' R' D2
42. 13.51 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L' F D2 U R2 D2 B U2 L F'
43. (16.73) F B2 U' D2 F D' R U L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 F U2 L2
44. 11.59 B L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R D' U L2 D' B U' R' B R'
45. 10.86 R' L2 D2 B' D' F2 L' F' L' B' R2 B D2 B L2 F2 R2 L2 F U2
46. 12.92 F' L2 B' U2 D' L U2 F' L2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 L U2 R' D2 L'
47. 12.52 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 R D B' D2 U2 B' D B2 D
48. 12.88 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D B D2 B L' B U2 R U' B F2 D
49. 11.62 U' F R2 D2 B R' D R F U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2
50. 12.05 U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 U' B2 U' L U R U' F2 R U'


----------



## applezfall (Dec 4, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-4
avg of 50: 2.97

Time List:
1. 2.31 U' L R B R U' B' L' r u 
2. 3.66 U L R U' B L B R' B l r' u' 
3. 2.40 B' R B' U B' R' U' R l b' u 
4. 3.07 U B' U R' L' R U L' l' r b u' 
5. 2.44 L U B' L' R' B' U' R U' r' u' 
6. 3.39 U R L B' L B R L' l r b' 
7. 2.87 R L' U R B L' U' R l' r b u 
8. 3.05 L U' L' U L' R U L r' b' u 
9. 3.47 R U' L R' L' B' U' R r b' u 
10. 2.38 U R B R' U B U L B r b 
11. (2.29) L U R U L B' U' B l' r' u' 
12. 2.97 L R' L U' L U L' B' l r u 
13. 3.41 R' B R' U R U R' B' l' b 
14. 4.60 L B U B' R U B' L' l' r' u 
15. 2.87 U' R' B' R' U' B' U R' 
16. 3.44 R B L' R' L' R' L' B' l b 
17. 2.97 U' R B L B R L' B l r b u 
18. (4.79) U' B' U R' B R L R l r b 
19. 4.49 L U' R U B' U' L U' l' r b' u' 
20. (5.40) U' R' B L U' R B' L l' u 
21. 3.65 U L B' L U R U' L' r' b u' 
22. 2.53 U' L' R U B U' R U l' b' u' 
23. 2.43 U L B L R' L' R' L r' b 
24. 2.52 U R' U R' B' L' U R' U l r' b u' 
25. 2.45 B U' B' R L R U L u 
26. 2.59 U L U' L R' L R U' r b u 
27. 3.77 U L R B' L R' U' B' R' b' u' 
28. 3.49 U R B' U L' B R L' r 
29. 2.91 U L U R' U L' U' B l u' 
30. (4.89) R' U R' L' R U B U' l' r u 
31. 3.67 U' B R' B U B' U L' l u' 
32. 3.82 L R B L B' R' U L l' r' u' 
33. (2.05) U B' R' U L R B' L' B l' r' 
34. 2.87 U R L B R B R' L r b 
35. 2.45 L' R' B' U R' L B' R' r' b u' 
36. 2.30 B R' B U B' L' B' L r b' u 
37. 2.82 L' R B' U L U L U r b' 
38. 2.59 L' B U' L' R U R' B' l b u' 
39. (2.08) U' R' U' L U' L' B' L' l' u' 
40. 2.64 U' L' U B' U R' L' B' R l r 
41. 2.60 L' B U' B' L B R B l r' b' u' 
42. 2.50 L' R' U L R B R B r' 
43. 2.60 R B L U R' B' U' L r' 
44. 2.75 U' L U' B R' B R' L B' l b 
45. 2.47 R' L R' L B U R L l' r u 
46. 2.90 R' L R U' B R' L' B l' r b 
47. 2.80 L B' U' R' L B' U B' l' r' b' 
48. 2.71 U L' R' U L R U' B l r' u' 
49. 2.98 U L' B R' L' B' R' B' L' B' r b u' 
50. 2.89 L' U R L' B' U' R' L' l' r b u


----------



## Malkom (Dec 4, 2017)

The key to success is not practicing.
PBs in this session (mega ofc):
mo3:50.16
ao5: 51.77
ao12: 53.57
ao50: 54.70



Spoiler



Generated by Block Keeper on Mon Dec 04 2017
Solves: 50/50
Mean: 54.71
Median: 54.97
σ(s.d): 3.59
1. 51.79
2. 55.64
3. 59.98
4. 51.81
5. 55.67
6. 51.23
7. 53.31
8. 54.94
9. 53.48
10. 51.15
11. 1:03.10
12. 58.38
13. 52.56
14. 1:01.26
15. 55.13
16. 55.28
17. 57.41
18. 1:00.12
19. 52.41
20. 47.94
21. 53.98
22. 55.15
23. 57.13
24. 55.15
25. 58.74
26. 55.21
27. 59.57
28. 54.93
29. 52.65
30. 48.04
31. 59.21
32. 58.11
33. 56.46
34. 57.22
35. 51.99
36. 53.87
37. 52.70
38. 48.59
39. 57.13
40. 55.01
41. 49.92
42. 50.38
43. 54.62
44. 56.74
45. 56.56
46. 59.53
47. 54.03
48. 46.82
49. 53.61
50. 50.06


----------



## sigalig (Dec 4, 2017)

I went all out this week and did every event in the weekly comp lol
6 podiums and 3 of those being first place 
And if I didn't DNF 5bld and 7bld that would have been 8 podiums and 5 first place, rip

Next goal is to do every event with zero results being DNF


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 5, 2017)

All calm/slow turning

8.23 PB single
10.75 vgj mo3
11.64 nice ao5
11.98 vgj ao12
12.60 gj ao50
12.81 gj ao100

Also official 17.27 5th place OH average and 1:50.6 5x5 average


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 5, 2017)

I somehow manages to pop a rubik's brand cube. Wtf???


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 5, 2017)

Most recent ao100 was sub 15. I think it was like 14.92.


----------



## Randon (Dec 5, 2017)

Practiced a lot of 4x4 before Dixon Winter 2017, at the comp, I got 16th in first round, 15th in finals, Comp PB Ao5 1:01.69 & single 56.84.

This was a pretty impressive improvement for me from a month ago. I only got my first sub 1 single 15 days before this comp. So here are all the new 4x4 PB's I set:

Single: 50.014
Ao5: 58.979
Ao12: 1:00.939
Ao100: 1:07.660

In the middle of another Ao100 Session, should be breaking 1:05 Ao100 then. These records are also relatively fast for my 3x3 PB's, too. I'm very excited to practice more 4x4.


----------



## Deansie (Dec 5, 2017)

It would be great if folk could post age + how long they have been cubing, would give perspective on what can be achieved in x amount of time with a lot of practice.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 5, 2017)

Deansie said:


> It would be great if folk could post age + how long they have been cubing, would give perspective on what can be achieved in x amount of time with a lot of practice.


There's a thread somewhere with all that info.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 5, 2017)

39.58 4×4×4 single, holy crap. (Weekly competition scramble 4; finished with UF-UL adjacent parity.)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 5, 2017)

I just got a sub 1 skewb solve!
4 move solution generated by chao timer
R L U L B R' L' R'
yes, I know it isn't comp legal but still.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 5, 2017)

1.82 official skewb single:




56.06 first 5x5 sub1, part of 1:01.92 pb avg


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 5, 2017)

1.088 4 move 2x2 solve. Should have one looked it.... R', U, R', U

R' U F2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U'

Should have one looked, sub 1


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 5, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 1.088 4 move 2x2 solve. Should have one looked it.... R', U, R', U
> 
> R' U F2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 U'
> 
> Should have one looked, sub 1


Stole that scramble, got a 0.607, should I count as PB?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 5, 2017)

Id say no.... I got a .444 later.. Same scramble.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Stole that scramble, got a 0.607, should I count as PB?


No way. Any scrambles given by anyone but your own timer shouldn't be counted.

Obvious exceptions like official solves and races n things


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Stole that scramble, got a 0.607, should I count as PB?


No. You already knew the solution.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Dec 5, 2017)

9.39 Ao100 PB,
Best Ao12: 8.75
Best Ao5: 8.35
Best Single: 6.88


----------



## nms777 (Dec 6, 2017)

I finally tried solving a 3x3 with my feet for the first time recently and after several solves got a time of 4:28.762 (I only had a horrible cube on hand at the time. It took a lot of effort to turn it.) and I also recently got my first sub 4 2x2 ao5: 3.843 and my first sub 2:10 megaminx ao5: 2:08.534. I'm really close to getting a sub 2 megaminx single. For the past month or so I've kept getting really close. My pb is 2:03.359.

Edit: I just today got my first sub 2 megaminx single: 1:47.769! Way shorter than I expected my first sub 2 to be and there were no skips or anything! Unfortunately I didn't get another one in that session, but I also got a 2:05.885 ao5 and a 2:12.967 ao12.


----------



## Deansie (Dec 6, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> There's a thread somewhere with all that info.


But wouldn't It be useful to see it with accomplishments, keeps it current and does seem a relavent point when reaching a mile stone.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2017)

acquired a wujim, acquired PBs

stats: (hide)
number of times: 13/13
best time: 2:49.32
worst time: 3:05.25

current mo3: 3:00.76 (σ = 3.04)
best mo3: 2:59.33 (σ = 8.67)

current avg5: 3:02.76 (σ = 2.29)
best avg5: 3:01.87 (σ = 2.68)

current avg12: 3:02.12 (σ = 2.52)
best avg12: 3:02.12 (σ = 2.52)

session avg: 3:02.38 (σ = 2.54)
session mean: 3:01.60


----------



## Malkom (Dec 6, 2017)

12.4 megaminx F2L

E: maybe its not that cool, just got a 15.3 F2L Ao5


----------



## asacuber (Dec 7, 2017)

woaj, pb by 0.01

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-7
single: 6.70

Time List:
1. 6.70 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L' D' F' L2 D' F2 R D L2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 7, 2017)

first ever sub-3 ao5 and its pure

Average of 5: 2:54.65
1. (2:42.93) u2 d' 3l L' 3f L 3b2 L' U2 3l' 3d l b f' F2 d2 3u' f2 3r b' L' 3l2 B d2 D2 R' 3d2 B2 3d' L 3l2 U2 D 3d2 3u F 3d 3b2 U' f2 b' F 3u 3l2 3d' u d' 3r B' 3f2 D 3l2 R' b' U' b2 l D' 3b' b R2 L2 3r' 3u L' b 3l' 3r D2 L r2 3r2 3f' d' U2 u R F' 3u' F2 3u' f2 F' 3u' 3d' 3l' f2 B' 3d U2 F' b 3d 3r2 d 3l2 3u2 B 3l2 F' 
2. 2:52.47 f2 u' U' 3l' D' l r2 f2 u2 3l 3d2 3r2 F U 3f f2 r' U' L2 r 3l2 3b' 3d' l' L R' 3l' 3f 3r2 f2 l2 B R r' f2 3u l U 3d' 3b' f2 r2 3b2 3l U2 3f' B' r 3l' L 3r u 3r' f' U' 3f2 3l r' u2 l 3l B2 3r F b R' F2 u2 l D2 L' 3l d' 3l2 3d l2 B2 l' 3d' L2 3r b' B R2 r' F2 f2 r2 D2 u2 r2 d' R2 r' l' 3d2 L' u D 3l' 
3. 2:58.94 r' 3f' u2 l' B l2 3b2 3l2 U 3r2 f' L2 r2 3l 3d 3b' 3u l' D' F U' 3f D u L2 R u' L D' 3r2 R' 3d' 3u l F' 3r l' 3u2 3r' F' b R D' 3b2 F D2 3b U' 3r2 3l b' L2 b' L2 l D' R B2 3b2 3r' d F' d 3r2 3f 3r 3b' f2 R2 3b 3f' b 3l' f U d' R' F B' L F2 u2 R 3d L' U2 u' 3l2 R2 b2 U' D' 3l' f D' 3u' d 3f' D2 F 
4. 2:52.54 3f r 3f' 3b' f' B2 3d2 d2 f2 D2 3l2 3f d2 u' R D2 3f l' R2 u2 3b' f' D' U2 l' 3f2 d' F' 3u2 3b' l2 D' 3b' r' U' f' U 3f2 d2 3l2 3d2 d 3f' F2 L2 3r' b2 L2 3r' r' R' b' 3l2 3u2 U b2 3l2 L U r' B' f2 U' 3r f2 D2 F' u 3r2 R 3l B2 b' r2 F' 3l' 3r F2 R' 3r' l b U' 3u b f' r d 3u 3d2 f D2 3l 3d2 R 3b' d2 u2 U 3r2 
5. (2:59.90) b' 3d u2 3r' u2 3r' 3d2 3l L' 3u B2 b2 3r2 r' b2 3u' 3b2 l' r 3d2 U2 3b r' 3b' 3r L' r' f F2 u U 3l2 f2 l2 R' r B2 L2 3r 3d' 3l2 D' B D B2 3l' D' 3b l d 3f 3b2 3u L l2 B' f' r d' 3l2 u2 B2 3f2 3b2 3l u' F' 3d' L l b 3d r2 b2 3b' U B 3u' L2 D2 f2 3u R' 3l 3d F' D2 3f' 3d2 d2 U L D2 F' L l' U2 3l2 l 3f2


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 7, 2017)

My ao50 went down by more than a second! Making it sub-20!
pb single - 10.62
New ao50 pb - 20.12 to 19.07
New ao5 pb - 16.76 to 16.27
New mo3 pb - 16.42 to 15.77


Spoiler: ao50 times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-7
avg of 50: 19.07

Time List:
1. 19.39 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R B D B' U B L2 F' U2 L F'
2. 21.68 F' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' F U' R U2 F L' F L2 D
3. 16.09 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F R' D2 B2 F R' B' D B' L U'
4. 16.17 F2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 R B D R2 B2 R D2 F2 L'
5. 17.39 L' F D2 B2 D B R' B' D L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 B2
6. 19.94 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 D F2 L' F2 R' D2 F' D' L U L'
7. 21.83 R U D2 B R' L2 B' L' F' U B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D L2 U2
8. (23.67) D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U2 R' U' B2 D2 R2 U R' U2 B' R
9. 20.84 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B' R2 D L B2 U F L' F' R
10. 18.47 B D2 L' B U2 F L2 F' R U F U2 D2 F' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F
11. 19.49 L B' R2 B' R' F' U' R2 F L U2 B2 D B2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 U' F2
12. (25.24) D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L' U' L D F2 L F R D' U
13. 18.71 U' B' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L D F L B F2 D' B2 U'
14. 18.74 L D L' F B U F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B U2 F' U
15. 20.89 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' U2 R U F L' D L B' L2 B' F
16. 18.91 L B L' D2 L F D' R' F' U2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B'
17. 19.09 B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L R' B' R U' B' F2 D'
18. 22.35 R' F' B U' R' D' L B2 D' U2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 L
19. 21.00 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R2 B' L D' F U2 L U L2 R2
20. 15.90 U B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 F U2 F U R2 B2
21. 16.58 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F D L B' R D2 F2 U2 R2 D'
22. (14.83) F2 D2 R F' U' F B' U R D2 B U2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U2
23. 21.26 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' U B2 D U2 R' D2 B L2 U2
24. 16.32 B2 F L2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U F' R2 F' R' B' R D' R
25. 20.02 F2 B R' L2 D L U' R L2 B U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D F2 D
26. 19.89 F' R2 D' U' R2 D' L2 R2 D U2 L F U' B L2 B2 L2
27. 19.22 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' F2 B' R' D' B U B' D R2 B' F2
28. 17.68 F L' U2 B2 L F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 F U' R B2 R D' F U' F2
29. 17.69 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B U2 B2 F' L2 R' F' D' B R' D2 L2 F U L'
30. 21.82 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D R B' D B2 F' R F' R2 B2 L'
31. 16.71 L' D' L F U' F2 R U2 F' U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D' F2
32. 21.03 U' F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L' B2 U B L2 R D' B U' B
33. 21.41 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 B U R' U F2 L2 U2 B' L' U
34. 18.78 L F U2 D' B2 L' D' R2 B' U F2 D F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 D
35. (23.73) U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D2 U' B' L D2 R' U' L R' D' U2 R2
36. 18.05 B U2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B' U2 B2 R' U' F2 D R' B
37. 19.31 B D2 F2 D L2 D L2 U R2 D U' L' U' B U B F' D F R2
38. 18.12 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L U' B L D' R D F2 D' F2
39. 21.07 L F2 L2 F2 R2 U R F D R' D2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2
40. 18.85 U2 F2 R2 B F2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 L' R' B' U F2 U F' D2 B F'
41. 20.37 B2 D2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R F2 R U2 D B' U' R B2 L B L2 U
42. 19.31 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 U B' U F' L' D' R' B' D2 B L2
43. (14.17) F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U2 B U R2 F' L2 R' B' F' L2 D2
44. 19.34 U2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' B' F' U' L D' B2 D'
45. 19.81 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 D' U L' B F' U L' F' D2 U'
46. 16.11 D B R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 B2 U' F' L F L2 F' R D B2
47. 16.46 D' F2 D2 L B2 F2 L U2 L F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F U L' U R2 U F
48. 18.42 B F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 B2 R' F' U2 B' U' B2 U2 R' U2
49. (15.61) B D2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 B R2 L' F' L' U F2 D R2 B2 F R2
50. 18.48 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' B' D2 L' B' D' U' B2 R' F' D2





Spoiler: ao5 times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-7
avg of 5: 16.27

Time List:
1. 15.90 U B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 F U2 F U R2 B2
2. 16.58 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F D L B' R D2 F2 U2 R2 D'
3. (14.83) F2 D2 R F' U' F B' U R D2 B U2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U2
4. (21.26) F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' U B2 D U2 R' D2 B L2 U2
5. 16.32 B2 F L2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U F' R2 F' R' B' R D' R





Spoiler: mo3 times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-7
mean of 3: 15.77

Time List:
1. 15.90 U B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 F U2 F U R2 B2
2. 16.58 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F D L B' R D2 F2 U2 R2 D'
3. 14.83 F2 D2 R F' U' F B' U R D2 B U2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U2


Mostly excited for the one second drop in ao50. I had lucky times today, almost getting a pure-sub 20 ao12


----------



## Randon (Dec 7, 2017)

Improving some in pyraminx. 

New PB Ao12: 4.221
New PB Ao100: 4.928

First Ao100 under 5 seconds. Been working on that for a while now.



Spoiler: (BTW)



I probably had better PB's on my old phone's timer, but that is long gone by now.


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 7, 2017)

All for 3x3:

10.89 average of 5, First sub-11! Also my first counting 9. On the DNF, I predicted that there would be a PLL skip, but it was actually a J perm 
1. 10.32 
2. (9.80) 
3. 12.36 
4. (DNF(9.44)) 
5. 9.98 

11.91 average of 12, an improvement of 0.04 seconds:
1. 10.32 
2. (9.80) 
3. 12.36 
4. (DNF(9.44)) 
5. 9.98 
6. 14.59 
7. 13.17 
8. 11.96 
9. 10.92 
10. 12.91 
11. 11.26 
12. 11.63


----------



## Cale S (Dec 8, 2017)

first 12 solves of the day, insane 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-7
avg of 12: 10.91

Time List:
1. 8.31 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4) 
2. 10.46 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
3. (15.60) (-2, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2) 
4. 13.80 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0) 
5. (7.34) (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
6. 9.38 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
7. 11.78 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0) 
8. 9.05 (1, 3)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -1) 
9. 12.23 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/ 
10. 10.44 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(5, 0)/(0, -4) 
11. 11.75 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/ 
12. 11.86 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)

10.07 avg5

the avg12 beats my previous avg5 lol
0/12 parities though


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 8, 2017)

Rolled it twice in my friend's apartment at their party

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-8
avg of 5: 7.96

Time List:
1. (7.49) L' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B' R' B' U F L2 F' 
2. 7.89 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L F' D' F2 D2 L D' F R' 
3. (9.84) D' L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D' L2 R' B L B' F' L' B 
4. 8.35 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 D' L' F' L2 R' U' R U2 L B' F2 
5. 7.63 R D2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F R' B2 R' B R D' F' L'

Screamed a bit too loud. First sub 8

Also, don't worry, everyone else was playing games on their ipad


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 8, 2017)

13.86 ao50 and 14.28 ao100


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 8, 2017)

18.601 3x3 Average of 5!


----------



## applezfall (Dec 8, 2017)

yay
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-8
single: 9.59

Time List:
1. 9.59 B' L' l' r b f l F L' R' B' R' F' R' F' L


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 8, 2017)

First 6x6 solve of the day was a 2:59.15! First sub-3 and a PB by over 10 seconds.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 9, 2017)

5.89 F B' U' R' F L2 D2 B' R F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 9, 2017)

Yay, after months of on and off practice, I can finally consider myself sub-13! Slow/calm turning is so much faster lol.

10.64 mo3 gj
10.94 ao5 gj
11.66 ao12 pb 
12.27 ao50 pb
12.48 ao100 pb

two 9s and nine 10s thirty one 11. 120 solves total

Gonna go for sub 12.5 or even 12 by the end of the year


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 9, 2017)

First sub 20 roux ao12
Lots of easy blocks and lse


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 9, 2017)

9.38 3x3 PB


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 9, 2017)

Holy hell. 
1. 59.92 Rw2 L B2 U2 D Uw' Fw' Dw B' Bw Fw2 U Bw' Lw Bw L' Bw' R' Fw Uw F2 U Rw' F Lw2 Bw' L' Rw' Lw Dw' L' Fw' R Bw' D2 Lw Dw' Rw L' F2 Uw R Bw2 Uw2 F Dw' F2 Lw2 L U' F Uw2 R' F Lw2 U2 D2 Bw2 F2 Uw2
First 5x5 solve of the day. Really good edges, just a very slight pause. 3x3 stage was ok.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 9, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-9
avg of 12: 44.76

Time List:
1. (36.75) F' L F D Rw R L2 U' Rw F Fw2 U F2 L' Uw2 Rw Fw2 F2 U R2 D Rw Fw' D U2 B' Uw2 U2 F Fw2 U Uw' R2 D2 L' Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F' 
2. 41.39 Fw' L2 F2 B Rw2 U2 Rw Fw L2 U2 Uw2 B Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 L2 F' D' B D L2 Uw' D' Rw R' B2 R2 F' B' D' U' Fw Rw Fw' F' Rw2 U F2 L 
3. 40.79 D Rw D' Rw L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 U' D' Rw2 Uw L Rw' Uw Rw2 D Rw2 L2 F' B Rw D' Uw Fw R L2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw' Fw' Uw F2 Rw' Fw' Rw' D2 U2 L 
4. 49.20 Rw' L B F D U R Rw' Fw2 F2 R2 F' B U B' L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 L Uw Rw2 U2 L' F' B2 R B L' Rw F' D U F' U B2 D Rw 
5. 40.99 U B' R B' D Fw2 Rw Uw' U' B' D' F' Uw' D2 Rw B' Rw Uw' F L2 B U Fw' L D2 Uw' R' B' L Rw2 B F' L Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' R2 U2 Fw2 
6. (56.50) R2 D' Uw U L2 B' R' F Rw' R' B2 Rw' F B' D2 Uw' B2 Uw' Rw2 F L' D2 F2 Fw2 L U R2 D' R' B2 U Rw B' U L U L' Uw D L 
7. 49.07 L B' Uw U' Fw' R F' Rw' Fw R' B2 F Rw2 F' Fw' Uw B Uw Fw B2 D' B' F2 L' F2 Fw2 B' Uw U Fw R' F' Uw Rw2 Uw' B2 Rw' R' Uw2 D 
8. 40.42 Uw' Rw' U2 D2 R' Uw D2 U2 L' Rw' D Uw2 R2 U B R' F2 L R Fw2 L' F2 L B Uw' D F' Rw Uw D2 Fw B' D U Uw' L2 Fw Rw Uw' L2 
9. 50.86 D Fw' F2 Uw L2 Uw2 D L' B' Rw' Uw' B D Uw' Fw' U2 R2 Rw F2 D' F Fw U L2 B F2 D Rw2 D2 R' F2 Rw F Uw R2 L2 D2 F Uw2 B 
10. 45.73 U' B2 F Rw R2 L D F2 U' L' R2 Uw B2 Uw2 L F R2 L' Rw F' R L2 Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 Rw' R' D B' F U L2 Uw' R2 
11. 40.29 B' L2 Fw2 L Rw' Uw R2 Rw' D2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw Uw2 D' R L' Rw2 U2 F Rw2 Uw2 Fw' B2 L2 B F2 D' Fw' R2 B Rw' D2 Rw' D R' U B2 Fw2 Rw' 
12. 48.89 D B U2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 R' Rw U F' L' R' Fw2 Rw' D2 U' F2 L2 R Uw' F R L' U' Rw' F2 R F Uw' Fw F D Fw2 L' F2 Rw' U' L2

That consistency tho...
I would not recommend 200% turning speed but everybody knows that already


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 9, 2017)

Learned how to solve skewb! I have a big problem with the notation, though.
I jumped from 2 minutes between 3 solves.
2:45, 2:15, 31.80. My PB is 29.50 (as of Dec 9, at 1:30)

Also got new cubes in the mail, which came with the WeiLong GTS2, my new main.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 9, 2017)

15 sub 15s in a row


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 9, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-10
single: 39.143

Time List:
1. 39.143 D' R D R B R L' F' B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 L2 F2 L' D2 R' U Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 F' U Fw2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 Rw' F Rw U Rw' L2 Uw' L2 Fw2 D' Fw' U' Fw2

PB; second sub-40 single!

Edit: and a 37.24… DNF because of adjacent parity. (Given that I can't consistently push above 4 tps, this wouldn't have been a PB single anyway, but _aaaargh parity_.)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2017)

I just got a _really _good Mo3 for myself, 14.10! PB Mo3 with Roux


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 9, 2017)

8.08 PB Single!

D' L U D2 R' D B2 L U' B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 R'

x2 // Inspection
L D // EOLine
U' L2 U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' // LB Block
L' U' L U' L' U L // LF Pair
U2 R' U R // RB Block
R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // RF Pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
U2 M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // EPLL
56 HTM/8.08 = 6.93 TPS

EO skip 
Should have planned out more in inspection, and what I did didn't event turn out right
So close to Sub-8
Also a dry Yuxin Little Magic is really good

E: Finished up the ao50. PB sweep
8.08 Single
9.84 mo3 (10.10, 11.35, 8.08)
10.55 ao5 (10.19, (13.61), 10.10, 11.35, (8.08))
11.54 ao12 (10.39, 11.57, (10.14), 11.12, 12.01, 11.44, 11.09, 12.18, 12.48, (13.42), 12.17, 10.98)
12.10 ao50


----------



## asacuber (Dec 10, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-10
avg of 12: 10.08

Time List:
1. 9.34 L' U' D2 F' U2 D' L B U2 F2 D2 R L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' D 
2. 10.81 F' L D R D' B2 R' U' B D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U 
3. 11.36 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B F' R2 F L2 R2 F2 U B D L' R' U' L2 B' F2 
4. 8.92 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D B' L' R F D2 B F R' F' R' 
5. 10.86 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' B' D R2 D' F' D R D2 F' 
6. 9.96 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 R' U' B' F2 R' U L' F' R' B' 
7. 11.01 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 D U' L F' D2 B' D2 R' U' B' 
8. (6.70) R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L' D' F' L2 D' F2 R D L2 U2 
9. 9.65 R2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L' F' D' R F D R2 B D2 U' 
10. 10.56 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' L' R2 B' L2 U' L U2 B' R' 
11. (16.44) D2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F D F' D' R' D U' L' D' R F' 
12. 8.33 F D L' B D' R U' D2 R' F2 U R2 F2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 B


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2017)

k finished up the ao100
Since when could I sub-12?

11.33 ao12
11.58 ao50
11.85 ao100 lol this was my pb ao12 like a week ago. this would have been a nice single last week

So what I like about the little magic is that I have to actively turn slower to keep the cube under control, but if I feel good, I can speed up and the cube can take it. With my GANs Air, I have to push to go faster, but then I lose control. Also, I can finally do look ahead good by concentrating. I just need to remember to concentrate, which I usually don't.

Please please please please please in comp please please


----------



## BenBergen (Dec 11, 2017)

16.79 3x3 Ao100


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2017)

pyra, practice before batam

stats: (hide)
number of times: 115/115
best time: 2.56
worst time: 8.17

current mo3: 3.77 (σ = 0.89)
best mo3: 3.28 (σ = 0.44)

current avg5: 4.34 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 3.46 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 4.69 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 4.03 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 4.61 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 4.57 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 4.79 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 4.79 (σ = 0.75)

session avg: 4.86 (σ = 0.77)
session mean: 4.89


----------



## G2013 (Dec 11, 2017)

This weekend on MTD Spring I did some pretty neat comp PBs for me!

5x5 single 1:10 and avg 1:19! My PBs at home are 1:09 and 1:17 LOL
*29.91* official 4x4 single! (NR too!) (overall PB is 29.8 LOL x 2)
7x7 single 4:32! (overall PB is 4:26 LOL x 3)
OH single 17 with a super lolscramble (solved 2x2 block + many pairs and stuff... did 3XCross and got easy LL) (my overall PB is 16 LOL x 4!)

I also did some cool clock, 6x6, 7x7 mean and sq1 PBs but nothing to hype hahahahaha

I'll post my BLD PBs in the BLD accomplishment, because they were also pretty nice


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 11, 2017)

PB

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-11
single: 9.09

Time List:
1. 9.09 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F U2 F U R U' F L D2 L B F R'


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 13, 2017)

8.84 3x3 PB single


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 14, 2017)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 106/106
best time: 2.19
worst time: 7.70

current mo3: 5.32 (σ = 0.47)
best mo3: 3.54 (σ = 1.14)

current avg5: 5.32 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 3.58 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 4.90 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 3.94 (σ = 0.81)

current avg50: 4.65 (σ = 0.71)
best avg50: 4.46 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 4.58 (σ = 0.74)
best avg100: 4.53 (σ = 0.76)

session avg: 4.55 (σ = 0.74)
session mean: 4.58


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 14, 2017)

wow, also 12 avg with no 12s also bold is 11.28 ao5

Average of 12: 12.34
1. (9.38) (0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -1) / 
2. 15.35 (6, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / 
3. (15.41) (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -4) / (6, 0)
4. 10.57 (4, 0) / (0, 6) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (4, -3) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / 
5. 14.68 (0, -4) / (-3, 3) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0)
6. 14.56 (3, 5) / (3, 0) / (6, -3) / (4, -5) / (3, -3) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -4)
*7. 11.00 (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (2, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-5, -3) / 
8. 10.01 (-5, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (5, -4) / (0, -5)
9. 11.70 (-3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0)
10. 13.38 (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (6, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
11. 11.44 (6, 2) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, -3) / (2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0) / *
12. 10.69 (6, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (6, -3) / (2, -5) / (4, 0) / (2, -1) / (2, 0)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 14, 2017)

wow

stats: (hide)
number of times: 104/104
best time: 9.00
worst time: 20.26

current mo3: 12.84 (σ = 1.50)
best mo3: 10.90 (σ = 0.85)

current avg5: 14.05 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 11.28 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 13.39 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 12.34 (σ = 1.97)

current avg50: 13.94 (σ = 1.90)
best avg50: 13.85 (σ = 2.02)

current avg100: 13.92 (σ = 2.00)
best avg100: 13.92 (σ = 2.00)

session avg: 13.92 (σ = 1.93)
session mean: 13.97


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 15, 2017)

PB, first sub-9 single~

1. 8.887 D2 L' F2 L' F2 R F2 D2 U2 L D2 U L2 D2 U R2 B D' L U' Fw' Uw2

z' y // insp
L2' D' R' U2' (y' z') U' // 222
U F' U' D' // cross
x x' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U // second slot
x2 R2' U' R U2' R' U' // third slot
R F l' U' B' R2 (B z') // ZBLS
U // "ZBLL"

(Them rotations, though. Also, 29 moves long if you cancel the moves in the xcross, which is better than my FMC global average…)

_Bonus round_

Sub-9 fail: 10.945+ B2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 B' L' B2 F' D B R B' F U Uw

Saw that I had Sune as my ZBLL, did it, _and then mispredicted AUF_.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 16, 2017)

Got some AWESOME official results today at Sydney championship 

0.82 2x2 single: 4 moves  fastest of the comp
6.82 3x3 single: OLL skip to T-perm, beats my previous PB of 7.94, absolutely ridiculous how I could keep calm on PLL. Ranks #5 Australia, #6 Oceania and #222 in the world

11:47 4BLD single: Legendary! Came 2nd to Feliks! Overall PB but have had a few faster DNFs at home

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2757/events

Can't wait for finals n stuff tomorrow

Lol when you go from a 2.49 2x2 single to 0.82 haha


----------



## applezfall (Dec 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Got some AWESOME official results today at Sydney championship
> 
> 0.82 2x2 single: 4 moves  fastest of the comp
> 6.82 3x3 single: OLL skip to T-perm, beats my previous PB of 7.94, absolutely ridiculous how I could keep calm on PLL. Ranks #5 Australia, #6 Oceania and #222 in the world
> ...


holy cow


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Got some AWESOME official results today at Sydney championship
> 
> 0.82 2x2 single: 4 moves  fastest of the comp
> 6.82 3x3 single: OLL skip to T-perm, beats my previous PB of 7.94, absolutely ridiculous how I could keep calm on PLL. Ranks #5 Australia, #6 Oceania and #222 in the world
> ...


You really are a fast cube master


----------



## Draranor (Dec 17, 2017)

Beat my 7x7 pb a couple times tonight, and finally got my first sub-5:00 single, as well as my pb mo3

4:44.96 single
5:06.93 mo3, times: 5:08.35, 5:27.47, (4:44.96)


----------



## applezfall (Dec 17, 2017)

almost pb 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-17
avg of 12: 2.55

Time List:
1. 3.02 U' L' B R' U' B L' R' r b u 
2. 2.91 L U B L R' L R U' l' r' b u 
3. 3.00 R B' R B' U R' L' U B l r u 
4. 2.08 L' B L' B' L' B L B' b u' 
5. 3.04 U L' B L R' B U' B l' r b 
6. 1.96 U' B' U' B L U B R b' u' 
7. 3.12 L B' U' R' L' B U' B' l r' b' 
8. 1.92 U B' U' B L' U L U l r' 
9. 2.10 R B U' L B' L U' L l b u' 
10. (1.78) L R' L' R' B R' B U' l' r' b 
11. (4.08) U R L' R' L' R' B' L r' b u' 
12. 2.35 L' R U R' U B U R r' b'


----------



## Cale S (Dec 17, 2017)

All WCA events relay - 31:12.66

4th or 5th success


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 18, 2017)

This thread is at 3333 pages. Seems like an accomplishment to me


----------



## Randon (Dec 18, 2017)

Broke some pyraminx PB's.

Single: 1.266 (L' R l' r' b u)
Ao5: 3.103
Ao12: 3.664 (just got first sub-4 Ao12 today)
Ao100: 4.701

(Didn't want to double post, but just got another PB Ao100: 4.473 [12/18/17])


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 19, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-20
solves/total: 100/100

avg of 50
current: 14.943 (σ = 1.38)
best: 14.910 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 100
current: 15.164 (σ = 1.48)
best: 15.164 (σ = 1.48)

Average: 15.164 (σ = 1.48)
Mean: 15.281

Not PB, but these averages are nice anyway. (Haven't had a sub-15.2 ao100 in more than a month. Also, the ao100 does technically count as a non-rolling ao100 PB, I guess, since my 15.0x ao100 PB was in the middle of a 200-solve session.)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 20, 2017)

12.77 PB 3x3 ao12


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Dec 21, 2017)

Finally sub-20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 19.97 single!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 21, 2017)

I thought I would post my 6.82 video here:


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-21
solves/total: 45/45

single
best: 1:31.319
worst: 2:13.582

avg of 5
current: 1:39.296 (σ = 4.02)
best: 1:38.751 (σ = 5.05)

avg of 12
current: 1:40.966 (σ = 4.37)
best: 1:40.966 (σ = 4.37)

Average: 1:45.740 (σ = 6.00)
Mean: 1:46.147

Time List:
1:52.232, 1:57.867, 2:13.582, 1:41.874, 2:01.039, 1:43.262, 1:52.481, 1:50.991, 1:57.951, 1:31.319, 1:50.224, 1:48.658, 1:47.287, 1:49.183, 1:45.255, 1:51.314, 1:50.093, 1:50.046, 1:39.017, 1:53.998, 1:38.342, 1:38.839, 1:51.886, 1:47.363, 1:41.324, 1:41.046, 1:42.264, 1:39.741, 1:39.083, 1:52.925, 1:39.075, 1:42.336, 1:52.991, 1:41.351, 1:42.952, 1:57.806, 1:38.887, 1:40.229, 1:34.279, 1:44.376, 1:37.262, 1:49.366, 1:34.615, 1:43.925, 1:36.700

PB ao12 and I think ao5 and single too. The 555 cutoff time at SG Championship 2018 is currently 1:40, and maybe if I spend the next two months practising… (I don't know whether I can even go to the comp, though.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-21
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 6.96
worst: 10.74

mean of 3
current: 9.58 (σ = 0.99)
best: 8.30 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 5
current: 9.85 (σ = 0.85)
best: 8.30 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 12
current: 9.59 (σ = 0.81)
best: 8.87 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 50
current: 9.20 (σ = 0.72)
best: 9.20 (σ = 0.72)

Average: 9.20 (σ = 0.72)
Mean: 9.17

Time List:
1. 9.96 F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B R' F' R D B' D' L 
2. 8.88 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 D' L' F U F' R B R F2 D' 
3. 8.97 R' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' L F' D2 L2 D' R B2 U F 
4. 8.63 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U L F2 U2 L U' F U' R2 D F R' 
5. 9.89 L' D R F B' L2 B' L' D R' D2 F2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' 
6. 9.31 R' U2 D2 F B U' L2 B' R' U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U' 
7. 9.82 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 U' F' R D' L' F2 D F' L2 F2 
*8. 7.24 L' F2 D' L2 U2 L' F U B2 D2 L F2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 F' *
9. 9.74 R' F2 B R2 U R F2 U L' F' D2 F R2 F2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 
10. 9.79 R2 D2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L B2 L2 B' U' F U2 L F' R 
11. 8.85 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 F' D2 L' B2 U' L B F2 R' U2 
12. 8.45 R' F2 L U2 B' R2 U D' R' U' B U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 
13. 8.82 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R U B2 R' U' L B' F' L2 B' 
14. 8.56 D F2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R' D2 B L' D' R B2 F U' F2 
15. 10.57 D L' F2 L D2 B2 R F2 D2 R U2 L B' F' D B2 R' F' D' F' R2 
*16. 6.96 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 L D B2 R' F R' F2 D' L2 U2 R' *
17. 8.12 B D2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B D2 R2 L U2 R2 U' L2 F' D' R2 F' D' 
18. 9.91 R' U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R F2 U F' L2 F2 L2 D' 
19. 9.98 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 F L2 D' L2 B' F' U2 B' L' U2 L' U' 
20. 9.40 U' R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L B' D2 F R2 D2 L R2 D' F2 
21. 9.41 B2 F2 D R2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 U2 B' R' U' L2 R D R F2 R' D2 
22. 8.27 D2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F L2 U2 R' F' D B U L D F2 U' 
*23. 7.87 F' D2 B U2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' U B' D2 L U L2 R2 B' D' *
24. 10.63 L B2 R' B U L' U2 R' B2 L' D' R2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 
25. 8.95 B F2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' B' L F' L' B 
26. 9.42 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D' U F2 L' F2 D' R' F' D' 
27. 9.82 D' R2 D U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B L D2 B' L' D2 L D' R2 
28. 9.76 R L' B R' U L D L F' L' F2 L' U2 L' U2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 
29. 9.58 R D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U' L' D B' D2 U2 R B' 
30. 9.59 U' D2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 B D' F' R U B R U' L 
31. 9.60 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R U' F2 D' F2 U' L' U' 
32. 8.70 R' B' R U' B2 D2 F' R B' U R2 U2 F2 L2 U D2 F2 D2 R2 L 
33. 8.92 L' F D' L2 U F' U R B F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D L 
34. 8.68 U' F U2 L' U F' L' B D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U B2 U B2 L 
*35. 7.92 B2 U L2 U2 L F' R' F' R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B2 *
36. 8.31 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U R' B D R2 D2 B2 F L2 U' 
37. 9.32 R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 R B2 R' B U2 L' F2 R B2 U' 
*38. 7.73 D2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 B U2 R D U2 L U B F' D2 U2 L' *
39. 10.62 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U F L D2 B U2 F R' D' L U 
40. 10.51 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' U' F D L R F D2 F2 
41. 9.21 U B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D' R F' U' B' L2 B2 L' F2 
*42. 7.78 R2 F D2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R' B' D L' F' R' B U2 F U' *
43. 9.72 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F R2 B' D' L' R' D2 R2 D' B2 U' 
44. 8.78 F' D2 F' B' D' R2 L B' U' L2 U L2 U' F2 B2 U L2 D L 
45. 8.51 R' D F U' B' R L2 D L U2 L2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 B' D2 F2 R2 
46. 10.74 L2 B R2 F R2 F U2 B R2 B L R D' R' D L2 F' L' B 
47. 9.79 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U L2 R D' F2 R B L' 
48. 10.72 U B2 U2 R2 D F2 L' D' R' U' L2 F' L2 F U2 F U2 B R2 
49. 9.03 U2 F' R D F D2 F' B' R' U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 
50. 8.99 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 R U' F' R' D' R B2 D U2 R2

pretty solid, lots of sub 8s


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 21, 2017)

13.68 ao100
First sub 14


----------



## asacuber (Dec 22, 2017)

honestly what... first 5 solves on any puzzle today(tied PB btw)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-22
avg of 5: 1.45

Time List:
1. (1.87) R2 F2 R2 U R' F U2 F U' 
2. (1.15) R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 
3. 1.43 R F2 R2 U F2 U' R' F' U' 
4. 1.45 F' U R2 U2 F U' F R U' 
5. 1.47 U F' U2 F' U' F2 U F2 U


----------



## Draranor (Dec 22, 2017)

Finally beat my 6x6 pb with a 2:48.23 single. Only my second sub-3:00 solve ever, also happens to be sub-2:50


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 22, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Finally beat my 6x6 pb with a 2:48.23 single. Only my second sub-3:00 solve ever, also happens to be sub-2:50


im stuck at 4 mins. How do I get better at 6x6?


----------



## Draranor (Dec 22, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> im stuck at 4 mins. How do I get better at 6x6?


This probably won't be the answer you want, but just keep solving. I haven't purposely learned any new techniques since getting into 6x6 earlier this year, I've just been doing solves, and figured out some stuff from that


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 22, 2017)

Doesn’t Kevin Hayes have some good tutorials?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2017)

GET FINeSsED

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-22
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 6.76
worst: 12.29

mean of 3
current: 9.06 (σ = 0.87)
best: 7.78 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 5
current: 9.23 (σ = 0.64)
best: 8.02 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 12
current: 9.30 (σ = 0.80)
best: 8.51 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 50
current: 8.98 (σ = 0.87)
best: 8.98 (σ = 0.87)

Average: 8.98 (σ = 0.87)
Mean: 9.02

Time List:
1. 9.75 U' L U L2 B2 L' U R U L2 F' R2 B' R2 B D2 F' R2 U2 R 
2. 9.84 L2 D' R2 L D' B2 L' U R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B' 
3. 9.10 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L' R' B' F2 R' U B2 R D' F2 L2 
4. 9.90 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R U' B' U' L2 B D2 F D' L' 
5. 8.85 F' D2 R B2 L R2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 D L D2 U R' D2 B' R2 U2 
6. 8.83 B' D2 B U2 B U2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 R U' R2 D L U' R' B2 D2 L' 
7. 7.08 D2 L' U2 L U R' L' F B' L' D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U 
8. 8.13 R F2 L D2 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 U R2 D L2 F R' F2 L2 B L' 
9. 9.69 B L U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 F' L2 R' U B L U2 R2 
10. 7.78 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 D U2 R' D U2 F2 L' B' L' U' R' U 
11. 10.79+ F L2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 D' B D2 R U' B U' F' L' 
12. 9.25 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U R2 D L' D R2 B R2 U2 B' U2 R' U 
13. 8.55 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F' R2 D F' L B R2 F2 R' F2 
14. 9.57 L2 D L2 F2 B' U2 L F R L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D 
15. 7.05 F2 R2 F2 L U2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 U' L F2 D L2 D L F' L U2 
16. 7.35 R F U' B U' F' D B2 U' L F2 L U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 
17. 9.24 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F2 R' B' U' R U' F L2 D' F' R2 
18. 8.85 B2 L2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R U L' F' D L2 U2 F2 L R 
19. 8.30 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 U L' F' U R F' R D2 B D' 
20. 12.29 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B U F' U' B L' U' B2 F D' F2 
21. 9.24 F' U' L D2 L2 B2 D2 F' D U2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R F2 L' D2 R' 
22. 8.73 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 L' U' F' L D2 F D R2 U2 L2 
23. 8.05 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R F R2 D2 B2 F' L' D' L' D2 B' 
24. 7.83 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U L R' D L F2 R U' B D2 R 
25. 9.85 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 D' B L D R F U L U F 
26. 8.72 F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U R' D' F' D2 F L' B' F2 D U2 
27. 9.31 U2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F L' U2 F D U' F' R2 D' L F 
28. 6.76 R' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F2 U2 L B' D' L F' U F2 R U' 
29. 7.37 L D F' B' D2 F2 U L B R' U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F2 L2 
30. 9.20 R L2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 B2 F2 D R' F L' U2 F' U L2 U2 R 
31. 7.52 B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' U L' D' R' B L' D' L2 B2 
32. 9.16 R D2 L' R' F2 L U2 F2 R' F U R B2 R F2 R' U' F' D' 
33. 9.59 F U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 R' B' F2 L2 B2 L F D' 
34. 8.63 L' U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 L B' R D L' D' U2 B2 
35. 11.08 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U R2 D L F' R F U' R2 B2 R D' U2 
36. 10.65 B2 D' R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B U2 L R2 F D' U L2 R U 
37. 8.71 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' F2 R2 F' L2 U' R F D L2 
38. 8.03 F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 B L D' L R2 D L2 B' F2 D2 R2 
39. 9.77 R' U' F B D' F2 B R D' L D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 L B2 U' 
40. 8.76 L' B D2 R' B L U' L B U R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 
41. 8.92 B' U F R U' D B' R U' D' F' R2 D2 B D2 F D2 B2 R2 
42. 7.69 B2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' B' U2 F U F' R B 
43. 8.91 B2 F2 D F2 D' U2 R2 U B2 F2 L' U R B L' D2 R2 D F' L2 F' 
44. 9.86 D' R2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' F' L B D U2 B2 F' D 
45. 11.94 B2 D' F R2 D B' U L' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' 
46. 10.89 U B2 D R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' D' F D' U' B' R' U' F' R2 
47. 8.70 B2 U' L2 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' L' D2 B L B' R2 D L R 
48. 8.20 F' D' U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B R' D' L F D2 L U2 L 
49. 9.94 F' D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U L R2 D2 F' U' B' L' B' F 
50. 9.04 F D' U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R D' R B F2 L2 F R2 U


----------



## applezfall (Dec 22, 2017)

squan pb
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-22
single: 7.66

Time List:
1. 7.66 (1, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2017)

5.78 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 R U L' B' U2 L2 B' U' F'

3rd sub 6 and 2nd best time


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 24, 2017)

Lol mega mean

1:04.65, 1:04.64, 1:04.65 = 1:04.65 (σ=0.01)
Probably my lowest sd on any puzzle ever

Also 1:01.89 pb ao5
Gonna finish up the session and edit this post with other good stuff.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 25, 2017)

7.03 mo3
7.50 ao5
8.37 ao12
8.88 ao50
8.91 ao100


Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-25
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 6.81
worst: 13.66

mean of 3
current: 7.88 (σ = 0.62)
best: 7.03 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 5
current: 8.12 (σ = 0.51)
best: 7.50 (σ = 0.71)

avg of 12
current: 8.66 (σ = 0.80)
best: 8.37 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 50
current: 8.94 (σ = 0.89)
best: 8.85 (σ = 0.86)

avg of 100
current: 8.91 (σ = 0.86)
best: 8.91 (σ = 0.86)

Average: 8.91 (σ = 0.86)
Mean: 8.98

Time List:
1. 9.45 U' D' F' B' R U2 D' F R' F B2 R2 B2 U D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 
2. 7.12 L2 B2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R D F' U' R B L' F' L2 F2 R2 
3. 8.35 B D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' B L2 U F L' R' B2 F 
4. 8.65 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U' F L' F2 R2 B' F U2 L' F2 D' 
5. 9.81 B2 D U R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R D2 U2 B' U B R2 B F 
6. 8.87 U B L2 B L2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' R F2 D2 L U' B' F2 L D 
7. 8.21 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L' F' R D' B2 L F L R2 B' 
8. 10.31 R U2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B D' L' U' L' B' L2 D' F' 
9. 8.23 F2 L2 D' B' U B R' L B R2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 
10. 10.13 L2 U2 B' R F2 B2 L D' L R2 F2 D2 F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' 
11. 6.81 D2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R B2 F2 L2 F' D' F' D2 R' D2 U R' U 
12. 7.46 R U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R U2 F R U L F2 L D L' F' 
13. 6.82 D R2 F U2 B2 R' D2 R' B F2 U B2 D F2 U2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 
14. 9.48 R2 B U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B L U B2 L2 U' L' D B' F L 
15. 10.25 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' U B L' F' D2 B2 L' D B' 
16. 9.07 B R2 U2 R' F2 B U L B L2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 
17. 8.40 L D' L' U' L2 U R B U2 F2 R2 L F2 L D2 R D2 R' F2 D 
18. 8.48 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D L B F U F2 L2 R 
19. 10.53 U2 L2 B D2 F D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 R' D B2 L F' U' B' L2 
20. 9.10 L2 B2 D F2 U2 D' B' R F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U B' 
21. 8.92 R2 B2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L F2 U F2 R' D B' L' D2 U2 F' U' 
22. 8.78 L' U2 F U L' D' F U' L F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 
23. 8.93 B' L' B2 L' F R2 U L F L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U 
24. 8.75 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 D B' R B R2 F2 D B' D' 
25. 8.38 U2 R' B' R2 U B' U' B2 D R2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D F' 
26. 8.44 R' L2 D' B' D' R2 U2 B L U' B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 R 
27. 8.67 B' D L' U2 L2 D R' F R D F D2 B' R2 F' D2 F L2 B' 
28. 7.59 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D U2 L' B U2 B F R D B2 L' F 
29. 9.60 U B' R L' U F D R U' F U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' D2 L2 U F2 U2 
30. 10.14 U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' F2 L' B' F2 D2 B' F' D 
31. 9.54 R U R' U2 B L' F2 R' B' D2 R2 F' R2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 F 
32. 7.83 L2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R' F' U R B F' R' D2 B2 
33. 13.66 B2 R L F' L F2 U2 R' B F2 U2 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U2 
34. 8.41 D2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 R' F' D B D L2 F2 D2 F' U2 
35. 10.72 F U R2 D' U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B R' B L' F2 D L' R' B 
36. 8.70 L' F' B' D F R2 L' D B U R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R L2 D2 L' B2 
37. 10.02 F2 D R L' B' U D R' D B U2 L2 U L2 D L2 D L2 D2 F2 U' 
38. 8.13 R2 F L2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 U' R D2 L R2 U' R D F D' 
39. 9.74 F B2 R2 D' R' D' F B' D' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 
40. 6.92 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 L' R' F U' L B' F R F2 L' R2 F' 
41. 9.07 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 D L2 D' U' R' F' R' D' R2 B U L2 U2 R 
42. 10.16 B' R U2 B U2 D' B R2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 R' 
43. 9.49 B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L F L' B' L F R' U' L D 
44. 7.03 U' B2 D2 L B' R D2 B2 U' B' D' F2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 
45. 8.67 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' F' L2 R' U' R2 B U' L2 R 
46. 9.57 B D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F L2 R B D R' D' L2 D B2 U2 
47. 9.93 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B L B U' F2 L U' R D U' F' 
48. 7.82 L R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 B' R2 L D U2 F R F2 L2 D U' 
49. 8.06 L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F' U' R' D' L' F2 R' B' D L2 R 
50. 9.00 B R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R D2 F U L' B L R B 
51. 8.14 B' U2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 U' B' F' R D F2 L2 B 
52. 10.50 L B2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 B L' D F2 R2 D R2 B2 D 
53. 8.86 R' B2 U2 R' F R U' R' D' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 L2 B' 
54. 11.39 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' U' B2 L2 D' L2 F' R B 
55. 9.96 R U L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 U R D2 R' B' F' U 
56. 10.03 F B R U' R D2 F' L' D2 L2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B U 
57. 7.72 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 B L2 R' B2 D2 F D2 B L' U B L' 
58. 9.27 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D L2 U' B2 F' L' U2 B' 
59. 8.37 D' U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' F' L R B' R' U F' U' R' U 
60. 8.81 F' R D' F' U2 R D2 L U R2 B2 U2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F D' 
61. 8.79 B2 L' B2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' R2 F' L U B L2 B2 F L 
62. 8.72 F D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 B D' B2 U' F R' D2 R' 
63. 11.69 B L2 D2 F U2 B' F2 L2 F R2 L D U' F D U' F2 L2 B U' 
64. 12.57 L2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 B U B2 U2 L' B R B D' L2 
65. 8.96 R2 B' F' R2 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' B L2 D R2 B L' 
66. 7.34 U2 L D2 L2 U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 U R2 F D' R D 
67. 8.42 D2 B R2 B' U R2 D F' L U D2 R' B2 U2 R2 L U2 F2 R' 
68. 8.68 R D' L' U' L' F' U2 R2 D R' F2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 
69. 8.86 D2 R D2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F D2 L' R D L B' R' D2 U2 
70. 7.66 L U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B F U B' F2 D' R' F2 U2 R2 D 
71. 8.50 U R F2 R2 D2 R B2 L' U2 R B2 U L D U' F U' L2 F2 
72. 8.42 R B2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' U F2 D' F2 L2 R' D' F' R 
73. 8.91 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 F U R' U2 B R' D' F' L D2 
74. 9.11 U' L' B2 L' R U2 L' F2 B' D B D2 B R2 B2 F' U2 
75. 11.17 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R B2 D2 U2 B' D' U B2 D2 B' D' R' B' D 
76. 10.55 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D U F R' D' B L' D L' U B2 U 
77. 8.95 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' L' F' U' L2 U2 R' B' L D2 
78. 8.32 L D2 F U' D2 L' F' B' R U2 B2 U' D R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 
79. 7.19 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 B' L2 U' F' L' F' D2 U' F R' D' 
80. 8.13 R' B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R F' R2 D F' L2 D F2 U2 
81. 9.60 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D' U F2 U2 R2 L' D2 R' U' L' R U' B' R U' 
82. 9.23 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' R' D L' B2 F U' F U 
83. 10.05 L2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 B U' L2 F' R' D' L B U2 B' 
84. 8.71 L D' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D U B2 D2 B' U L' F U' R2 B D' U 
85. 8.27 D L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 L F D B' D2 R B2 D2 L 
86. 9.17 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 F D2 L2 U' R B L D F2 L' R2 B2 F2 
87. 8.58 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R F L2 B L2 U' F' U' 
88. 7.95 U D B' L' U' F R L F' D R2 B2 U2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F 
89. 8.76 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 D' B' L F' D' F2 L2 F2 L U' L' 
90. 8.76 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 U' L U2 B D' U2 F2 L U' L 
91. 9.36 D2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 U B R' U' L2 D B' D' F2 U' 
92. 7.91 U2 B U' B R2 D B' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 
93. 10.30 R' F2 L2 R B2 L' U2 L U2 R2 F R B F U B' R D' F2 U' 
94. 9.15 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D F U R' F L' B' L2 R' B2 D U2 
95. 8.02 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 B D' B' L' U F2 D' F' 
96. 11.78 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U B2 L' U F' L2 U R' U2 R' 
97. 8.20 D' B' U' D' B2 D L D F R D2 F L2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 B 
98. 8.59 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' F2 U F' D' B' F2 R F' D' 
99. 7.46 F D2 R D2 R' L U' R' U D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' 
100. 7.58 F2 B2 U R B D2 L U' D' B' U D' F2 U B2 U F2 U2 F2 D


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 26, 2017)

5.42 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B U2 F2 R U F U2 F' D U' L' F' D

Inspection: z2
Cross+1: R' B' U' F' L y F D R'
F2L-2: y R U2 R' y' R U' R'
F2L-3: y R U' R' y R U' R'
F2L-4: y' U' R U R' U R U' R'
//LL skip
28stm / 5.42s = 5.17stps //meh


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 26, 2017)

first sub-1 2x2 solve
R' F' U' R' F' U R2 F U
z y'//inspection
F R U R' U' F'//OLL
view on alg.cubing.net


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2017)

I sometimes forget about the forums lol
10.86 sq1 avg12, finally got a sub 11


----------



## dskids (Dec 27, 2017)

Crushed my 3x3 PB's tonight in an insane session

15.53 single (previous was 16.04 set on Christmas Eve, previous before that was a 16.44 set over a year ago)
19.63 ao5 (first sub-20 ao5 ever, feels pretty good)
20.12 ao12 (first sub-22 ao12 ever, which is huge)

Really stoked on the times I've been getting lately. Been learning more OLL's and getting more consistent with lookahead and it's really paying off.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 27, 2017)

I AM FINALLY SUB-15!!!!
Finally!!! Woohoo!! Now it's time for sub-10!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-26
avg of 5: 14.85

Time List:
1. (19.96) D' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 U2 L' U F' R2 F' D' U' R2 U R' 
2. 14.19 L2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 R F U' B R U2 R B' U' 
3. (13.72) R2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D' L2 F D' B' F R' F U R2 
4. 15.60 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 B2 U' L2 B U B' F' L' B R' U' 
5. 14.75 B U' R2 D U2 F2 D' R2 D B D F2 L' B2 L2 D B2 D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 27, 2017)

1. 6.81 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 U L2 R2 U' L U R' F 

F' U' R2//cross
U L U' L' U L U L'//f2l
R' U2 R U' R' U R//f2l
L' U' L//f2l
U' R U' R' U R U' R'//f2l
U' R U R' U R U2 R'//oll
U' Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2//PLL


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 27, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> I AM FINALLY SUB-15!!!!
> Finally!!! Woohoo!! Now it's time for sub-10!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-26
> ...


One ao5 doesn't determine your global average..?

Edit: lol I have a 7.96 average but I'm not sub 8 haha


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 27, 2017)

Got a pure sub-10 Ao5 on cam!


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 27, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> One ao5 doesn't determine your global average..?
> 
> Edit: lol I have a 7.96 average but I'm not sub 8 haha


i know but shSHHshSHhHSHHsHSH


----------



## Randon (Dec 27, 2017)

Got an X-man pyraminx for Christmas, did an Ao1000 over the past 3 Days.

Ao1000: 4.649
*PB Ao100: 4.275
PB Ao12: 3.589*
Ao5: 3.101
Single: 1.301

I haven’t really done Ao1000’s in this short of time before, so I guess the Ao1000 is PB, too.


----------



## James Hake (Dec 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-27
avg of 12: 11.26

Time List:
1. *(8.60)* B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D U' F2 R B' D' F L2 B' U' F2 R' F2 U' 
2. 12.31 R D2 F L B' R L' F' R' U2 R2 D R2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 R' 
3. (13.93) L B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R D2 R' F R D' L2 F L' R F U2 R 
4. *8.85* F' U2 F U2 F D2 B U2 R2 U' R' F' D R F' U2 B' F D2 
5. 10.96 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U B2 U B R' F2 U2 B2 L B2 F L' 
6. 10.83 U2 L' D F U F2 U' R2 L B U2 D F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' 
7. 13.66 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 R D B' U2 F2 U2 L B R' B2 
8. 10.62 R B' L F2 U D F' B R' D2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 R 
9. 12.73 L' B' F' L2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 B' R' B F L D L' R F U 
10. 11.98 B U2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 F' U B' L' B F D' B D2 F2 U 
11. 11.71 B R' U D L2 D L U D' B' L' D2 L F2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 
12. *8.95* B L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 B' D2 F R F2 L' D2 R' B'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 28, 2017)

xman galaxy v2 is good:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-28
avg of 5: 41.55

Time List:
1. (43.60) R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
2. 41.97 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
3. 40.33 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
4. 42.34 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
5. (39.00) R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

on cam, couldnt roll sadly. should be uploaded soon though


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 28, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> xman galaxy v2 is good:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-28
> avg of 5: 41.55
> ...


Nice! Would you say it's worth upgrading from the v1?


----------



## James Hake (Dec 29, 2017)

First sub 10 ao5!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-29
avg of 5: 9.82

Time List:
1. (9.32) D2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L' R' F' D L2 R' F2 L' R2 
2. 9.43 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U F2 U F' R2 D' L' U' B2 L2 D2 F2 
3. (11.79) D F R2 D2 B F2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 D B R' F2 R B2 D' L' B' 
4. 9.88 B2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L' R F2 B U F U B2 R2 D2 L B' F2 
5. 10.15 U' F' L2 U F2 L' U' F L R2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F' L


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 30, 2017)

James Hake said:


> First sub 10 ao5!!!



That's exciting, man. I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 30, 2017)

Finished a megaminx ao100
haven't done actual solves in months
felt soooo good

1:05.87 ao50
1:06.80 ao100

PBs by a second too

Got pb everything except single earlier in the ao100 also.

c'mon sub1 lets go


----------



## Malkom (Dec 30, 2017)

the Ångström magnetic Z-man is amazing, I've broken all my PBs in the last few days. The one I'm most satisfied with is the 50.19 ao12 but the 48.25 ao5 and 52.30 ao50 are pretty neat as well.

E: This puzzle is unbelievable, now a few hours later I've broken all PBs above KEK


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 31, 2017)

FINALLY!
No, not a sub10 ao5 on 3x3, something better! A sub1:00 ao5 on megaminx!
Almost pure too lol

(1:00.86), 59.42, 59.82, (58.74), 59.72 = 59.65 (σ = 0.21)

calm turning

I am so hyped
and this is on a mostly dry non magenetic xman v1
I really want to try a v2 now


----------



## asacuber (Dec 31, 2017)

Where are the forum awards? Or did we decide not to have it?


----------



## asacuber (Jan 1, 2018)

First solves of 2018: 3x3: 10.96
2x2: 1.63


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 1, 2018)

asacuber said:


> First solves of 2017: 3x3: 10.96
> 2x2: 1.63



Waited a whole year to post this?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 1, 2018)

FINALLY! MY FIRST SUB 25 ao5!!
1. 25.37 L U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F' L' B L2 F' R D' F L 
2. 23.80 D2 B' U2 B' D R F' B' D2 R' B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' 
3. (26.72) B' R U' F U' B L2 D' R U2 F2 R2 F2 U D B2 U2 L 
4. 25.62 F2 D L2 U' L B U D' F2 D2 R B2 U2 L U2 L B2 L U2 B' 
5. (22.77) B U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' D U' F L2 R' D' F D B2
(I don't remember if I followed the scrambles though. I sometimes don't)


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 1, 2018)

sub 30 on 3x3


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 1, 2018)

Lowered my cross+f2l by about 3 secs through better lookahead.


----------



## G2013 (Jan 1, 2018)

Stupid scramble but PB single! 5.33

Scramble: R2 L D' R D U B' R2 F2 U F' D L2 B2 F2 D L U D F' U' R2 U D L2



Spoiler



z y U' r' R' D' //Cross 4/4
U L' U' L //1st 4/8
U R U' R' y U R' U' R //2nd 8/16
y' R U' R2' U R //3rd
5/21
U R U R' //4th
4/25
U //LL 1/26



26 moves, 5.33 seconds, 4.8 TPS (SUPER SLOW TURNING LOL)
First PB of 2018!  Too easy a scramble, though!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 2, 2018)

13.48 PB ao100
14.13 PB ao1000
So close to sub 14


----------



## applezfall (Jan 2, 2018)

wtf
7.42 roux pb
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_L2...-_L_M-_U2_F-_r_U_R-
U_M_U-_M_U-_M-_U_M2_U2_M-


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 2, 2018)

First PB of 2018: 
First 4x4 sub 1 ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-2
avg of 5: 58.10

Time List:
1. (55.88) U F L' R' F2 Rw L2 U B' U2 B' L2 R Rw2 D U' Rw Uw' R' Fw' Rw B' F2 D U Fw Uw B F D2 L B' D' Uw' F2 Uw B2 U Uw' L2 
2. 57.81 Rw2 Fw2 B F' L2 R U2 R2 D2 Uw2 U2 L B2 Uw' Rw' Fw' Uw B' L F' Uw F2 Uw2 L' F Uw R B L2 Uw2 F Fw' D U' L U F2 Uw' Rw2 B2 
3. (1:20.79) R2 Fw' R' U' R' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' D' Fw2 R Rw' F Fw R Rw' D U2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F B' L2 B2 Fw2 D Uw B2 U' F2 L2 D Uw F Rw R2 Uw R' 
4. 58.80 B' R Fw U' B D' F' R' U B2 Fw' Rw F' Fw' U F2 B' D2 U2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw' R2 Rw' Fw' U Rw Uw B2 F' R' B' F U2 D B' R2 D' Uw 
5. 57.68 R' Fw2 B' F' U2 F2 U2 L B2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 R L Uw Rw F2 L' U' L' F2 Fw U' L2 F2 D' Fw' Rw2 Fw F' R' U2 Fw' U Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 U D2


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 3, 2018)

>switch from Cubicle Wuque M back to my old nonmagnetic Wuque
>get PBs (51.415 ao50, 52.405 ao100)

(I actually didn't remember that my old PB ao100 was like 54.x, because I haven't done many large 4×4×4 sessions in the past few months. I feel like the inner magnetic pull is so strong that it causes significant fatigue over large sessions, which might be why my old ao100s were a few seconds higher.)


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 4, 2018)

Finally finished an average:
8.18 Single (and three 9's), 11.13 Ao5, 11.35 Ao12, 12.46 Ao50, 12.70 Ao100
Now _that_ is de-rusting!



Spoiler: Ao100 Times & Scrambles



Average of 100: *12.70*
1. (9.52) R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 R2 D' R' U L' B F U R' B2 R2
2. 13.20 U' B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' B' F2 D F' R' F R D2
3. 12.90 L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' D2 L' F2 U B' D' R' D B2 L
4. 11.33 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D B2 R B D' B2 R B' F2 R' B2
5. 12.40 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 F D2 L D2 B2 D' R' F R' F
6. 11.39 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L' B' U' R D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R
7. 10.70 R2 D L2 D' B U2 L D2 F2 B R' D' L2 B2 U B2 D F2 B2 D
8. 11.79 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 R D' F R2 F2 D' U2 F' R2 U'
9. (9.57) R2 D F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F U2 L' R2 U B' L B D' U
10. 12.64 B R' B D R' L' B' R2 U' L D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B U2 F'
11. 11.62 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B L' U' B F' L' R D' L
12. 10.56 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B' U L F' L U F2 D2 B'
13. 11.95 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F U2 B' U' B L' F U' F D' L
14. 10.91 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L' F' D2 F R2 B L B2 F2 U F
15. 10.86 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' D' F' D' L2 F' R D2 L
16. 12.11 U2 B R2 B U2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 B L D U2 F2 U B' U' L' D' F'
17. 13.57 R U2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U R B F' D R2 F U' B2 L
18. 13.94 L D' F U2 F2 R U B U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B U2 F' L2
19. 13.50 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R F D F2 L U' B' L F' R
20. (10.10) R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 R' D U2 R' B2 R D B'
21. 10.46 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' R2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' U' B' U' L B R' U2 R B'
22. (15.90) D2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F L' B2 F' D2 R' U' L2 D L' U'
23. (9.65) R F' R2 B2 D B L' B U' R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U
24. 12.95 U' B2 D U' F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 R D' R2 F D L2 F L U2 R'
25. 12.69 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 R B2 F' R U' R D2 R2 U' F'
26. 15.04 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F' R2 B F2 D L R' F2
27. 13.58 B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R D L2 R2 D' F' D' R2 B'
28. 13.09 B D2 L' B2 R U R' D' F' R U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2
29. 12.47 U2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 D' L2 F D2 L' U2 F' U F2 R D' B2 R
30. 11.84 D L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' D' U' F' L U2 B2 U' F D
31. 13.89 F D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 L D' F R2 D' B R' U L B2
32. 12.66 F2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 F L D' F' D' B U L' D' L
33. 13.39 B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B' L U L2 R' F' D F2 D2 L2
34. 11.84 U' B2 L2 D B' L' F2 L D R U2 F2 U2 L B2 R L2 D2 L D2
35. 14.35 L D2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 R' D' R2 B F' D' R D U' R' B'
36. 11.70 U B R2 D R F R2 D2 L F B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 L
37. 13.07 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B' L2 B2 F' L' B2 D2 F' U2
38. 13.68 U' L2 B2 D U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B U2 R'
39. 14.00 B2 U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R U' B F L2 B D R' B U2
40. 12.58 D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R B' D F2 L' B' D R' U' L F'
41. 13.06 U' R' F D2 R' F' R2 B2 L D' B L2 U L2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D'
42. 12.24 U D2 R' F D' F R' F L B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 U2 D2
43. 13.82 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 L' F L R F' D' B2 U' R
44. 14.99 U L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 F' L B U2 L' F2 R2 D L2 R U2
45. 13.71 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 B' R2 U F' R D2 L' U R' U L' U
46. 11.18 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 D2 B' L' D2 R2 F' D2 B U L' R
47. 12.03 U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 R D R' F' U' B' U2 L2 B R'
48. 11.60 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 B L2 B U2 L2 F R F' U L U2 B L2 U' L R'
49. 13.92 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 L' R' F2 U B L U2 B D' R' B2 L B'
50. 12.83 F' U2 F2 U F' R D' F' D' L' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 U
51. 14.88 L U2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 U F' U F' L B' U' L2 D R2
52. 11.73 U2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' D L' D2 F D2 R' B R D' R
53. 15.06 D' R' B2 L' B' R' F2 U2 D' L2 U2 F B U2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B2
54. 12.50 D' L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' B R2 D' F D2 F2 R F'
55. 12.42 L D' F2 R' D B2 R' F' R F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U
56. 12.85 L F2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 R' D R' U' F2 L' B' D B D2
57. 14.03 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U B2 U' L2 B' U L F L2 U R D' B' L
58. 11.55 L2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 L' U L2 R B R' B2
59. 13.28 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L' U2 B2 D' L U2 B' F' D B2
60. 10.95 F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 D B D' F' R' U B U F L F2
61. 13.73 B D2 L D' F2 B U L D R' D2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B
62. 13.90 U2 F U2 B' F2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 B' U F' D' F' R' U' B' L B2 F2
63. 13.01 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' F D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 U
64. 12.56 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U' B F2 D' U F2 L' R' D' U
65. 11.22 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 R' D2 B R' D' B L' U2 R' U'
66. 11.57 R' D2 R' D' F' D2 B' R D' B2 R B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R F2 R F2
67. 12.58 R2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 B' L' F' R F2 D B L2 D' R'
68. (8.18) R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 L' F2 U2 B D' B' U B2 L' R
69. 12.91 L B U' L2 F R F' D B' U2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 F2
70. 10.30 F2 U' D2 L' F B U2 R B' U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D
71. 12.66 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U B' U F D' F' L' D2 L' F2 R'
72. 13.02 F2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B R2 F2 L2 F L D F U R' B' R U' R F'
73. 10.64 U D' L2 F R2 L B' U F2 B' L' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2
74. (DNF(13.49)) F D2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 R F' L D U L U2 F2 D'
75. 14.85 F2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 L' F2 R' B' L U' F R F2 D U' R' F2
76. 12.71 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F R' B L' B D2 U' B2 L B2
77. 10.56 B R2 B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 D' L' B' U' R D2 B L U2 B2
78. 11.81 L2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 D2 F2 U' R D2 U' B2 L F' U' L D B' F2
79. 13.97 B' L' D' F' R L2 B U2 B' D F2 R2 U2 F B' L2 B' R2 L2 F2
80. 13.79 F' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F R B2 F D R2 F2 U' B D2 F D'
81. 15.04 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D F2 L B2 F R F' D B2 L2 R' F2
82. 12.26 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F' L B' U2 B' U2 F' U' F U'
83. 12.08 L2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B' L R' F' D L' R2 F R U2
84. 11.70 F' L2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 U L R' U2 B' U2 L' F2 D' B2
85. 11.06 F' U L B U' R L' F' L D R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B' R2
86. (17.81) R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L D' R2 B R' B D2 B' F' U'
87. 12.70 D' R2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D B2 D2 L' U F' D B' F L2 D' U L'
88. 14.72 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R B2 U2 R D F' L B2 R F R B' F
89. 13.12 L' U' L' U2 L2 F L F' R' B' R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U D L2
90. 14.02 U' R D F' R2 D2 R2 B' U' R' U2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2
91. (15.86) F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U R' D F U' L B L2 U2 L R2
92. 11.28 R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L' F' U' R' F L D2 F D' U
93. 13.50 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R' U F L' B2 L2 B' U L' F'
94. 15.03 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 D' R F D B' D B' F D R2
95. 12.40 B2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D R' D2 F D B2 D L' R U2 B2
96. (16.18) D2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U B2 F U F2 L U F L F'
97. 13.09 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D F2 D R2 B L D2 R2 B2 F D2 L U' B
98. 11.74 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 R' F' L R F2 D' U' F' D R
99. 13.71 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 R U2 B F' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R'
100. 12.55 F2 D R2 D' L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D' R B' D F2 L2 R2 F' R B F


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 4, 2018)

13.02 PB (Roux)
Scramble: F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 L U2 L' B2 D' B' F' U L' U L2 U2 R
U2 R' F U M2 B// FB (also reduce to L9E)
Rw U R' U' R' U' R' U Rw//SB
//CMLL
M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M//L6E
32 moves. I executed it so badly though. Peepin junk.


----------



## Randon (Jan 5, 2018)

Just did a 300 solve Pyraminx session. Broke all PB’s except single. Also, finally sub-4! Woohoo!

Ao100: 3.873
Ao50: 3.759
Ao12: 3.190
Ao5: 2.623

(I’ll update my sig later)



Spoiler: Time List



Generated by DCTimer on 2018-01-04
Cubes solved: 300/300
Session mean: 4.006 (σ = 1.02)
Session avg: 3.992 (σ = 0.80)
Best time: 1.743
Worst time: 8.527
Individual times:
1. 4.344 U' L B L R' B U' R' l' b
2. 4.990 L' B' R' U' R' L B R' r' b' u
3. 5.925 L' B U R' B' R B' L l u
4. 2.691 B' U' L' U L R' L' U' r b' u'
5. 4.143 R' B' U L R' B' R' L' l' r' b u
6. 4.792 L R U B L R L' B' l' b u'
7. 3.393 L' U R' U L R' L R' r b' u
8. 2.303 B L R' L' R' L l' r u
9. 4.180 L R' U L R U B' l r' b'
10. 3.185 U' L' R U' R' U B' l r' b' u
11. 3.853 U R' U' L' U R' L' U l r u
12. 5.603 R U B L' R' U' r' b'
13. 4.192 R U L' R' B' U' l' r b
14. 3.835 R L' U R L' R' B' l b u'
15. 3.886 B L U B U B U L u'
16. 3.394 B' U' L' B' U' L' U B' L' l r b u
17. 3.853 R' L' B' U B' R' B U' r b'
18. 3.684 L' B L' R' B' L R U r' b u
19. 5.468 B' U R L' B' L' U' L l r b u'
20. 4.535 R U L R' U' B L r' b
21. 4.736 L' U' L' U R' U L U l' b
22. 2.553 U R B' U B R l' b
23. 2.995 B' L U' L' U R' L' R l' r b' u
24. 6.076 U' L' R' U B' L B l' r b' u
25. 4.837 U' B U' L R' B' U' L' r' u
26. 3.442 R' L' R' L U' B L b' u'
27. 2.550 R L' R' U' B U L' b
28. 3.836 U' L' B U B' U R' U l' r b' u
29. 2.854 R' B' U L' R B U' L u
30. 3.836 U L U L R' B L U l r' u
31. 5.734 R' U' L B R B' U L l r' b u
32. 5.705 L B' U B R' B U R r u
33. 5.895 B U' R' U R U' B' U l r b' u'
34. 3.585 U' R' L B R L' U l r' b u'
35. 4.888 B' L B U' L R B U l' r u
36. 4.189 R B U R L' U' L l' b u
37. 5.192 L U L B R' L' U' l r u'
38. 3.735 L' R' B U B R' B l r b
39. 2.458 R U' R' U R' B U L l' b
40. 4.902 U B R' B' U' B' L U r' u
41. 4.189 L' R L U L R U r' b' u'
42. 5.141 L' B U' R L' R' l' r' u
43. 5.821 R L R' U' R U B R' l' u'
44. 3.411 B' R' U L B' L' U L U r' u'
45. 4.787 B' R L U B U R B' r' b' u
46. 4.498 U R U' B R B' R U l r' b' u
47. 4.364 U R B' U' R B R' l' b' u'
48. 4.688 L U R' L' B' L' B' l b'
49. 2.897 U' L U R' U B U R' u
50. 3.307 U' L' U' L' R' B L' U' l u
51. 4.242 R L' B L' U B' L' R' r' b u
52. 4.342 U' L U R' B' L U' R r' u
53. 3.534 R U' R B' R U' L U l r' b
54. 4.685 B U' B' R' L' B U' R' l r' b
55. 3.735 B L' B' U L' B U' r' b'
56. 4.787 B U B' U L' B R U b' u
57. 3.900 R' U' R L' U' B U u
58. 3.194 U L B L U' L R' l r u'
59. 3.903 R L' B' R' U' B R' U' l' r b
60. 3.508 B' L' R L B R B' l' b
61. 2.203 B' R U' L' U B R L' l' u'
62. 4.196 L' B U' L R' L B U' l r u
63. 3.986 L B' U' R U' L' R' l b u
64. 4.889 R' L R B U' B' R U r b' u'
65. 2.460 U' R U B' U' B R' L l' r' b'
66. 4.341 B R L' B' U' B' U r' b
67. 5.731 R L B U B R' U R' U' l b u'
68. 4.921 L' U B L R' B U B' u'
69. 3.205 R' L R' U' B U' L' U' l' r b'
70. 3.937 U B L' U' B L' B u
71. 5.588 L' R' L' R B' R' L' U' l' b' u'
72. 4.889 L' U R' U L R' B' U' l u'
73. 3.408 U' B' L B' R' L' U R' l r' b
74. 5.210 R U' L' B L' U B L' r' b'
75. 3.188 U R B U B L U' R' U l' r b'
76. 5.385 R U' R L' R B' L R' l r' b u'
77. 4.292 B L B' U L R B' U l' r' b
78. 5.294 B U' R U' B L' R' U' l' r b' u'
79. 2.203 B R' L' B U' B' R' L' U l u'
80. 4.838 L' R B' U L U' R l r' b u'
81. 3.787 R U B R' U L R' U R' l r b u
82. 4.938 U R' U B' L U' l' r' u
83. 3.542 U B' U R L' R L U' l r u'
84. 3.585 L R B' U' L R' U' l' b
85. 4.344 B U R' U L R' B R U' l' b u
86. 4.142 U' R U' L' B U R' l r b' u'
87. 3.748 B L' B' U B' L' l' r' b'
88. 3.441 L' B' U R U' B' R' L' l r' b'
89. 3.457 R U' B' L U' L' R' L' U' l' b' u
90. 3.699 L R B L U' L' R L l b u
91. 2.904 L' U B' R B R U R' l u
92. 2.938 R B L R U L B b'
93. 3.598 U R L R U B R L r
94. 3.685 B R' L B U B' L' r' b u
95. 3.853 B L R' L' B' U L l r' b' u'
96. 3.168 L' R L' B' R B R L' U' r' b
97. 3.801 L' R' B L' U' L U L l r b' u
98. 4.502 R U' R U L U' B' l' r b'
99. 3.546 U' L' R' B L U L U l' r' b' u
100. 5.042 L R' L B R' L' R' b
101. 4.480 R' B U L U' B r' u
102. 8.527 U L U' R L' B' R U' l r
103. 4.988 B' U' L B' R' U L r u
104. 2.541 U' L' B L B' L' R' U' r b
105. 4.700 B L' B' R' B' L' B' L U' b' u
106. 3.735 U R U B L U' B L' U' r' b u
107. 4.137 R L B' U' B' L R' l' r u
108. 5.176 L' U B' U L B' L r' b' u
109. 3.685 L' B' L R' U' L' B' R' U' l r' b'
110. 4.987 U' B U' L' R L l' r' b' u
111. 4.192 U' L' R L U B' U' r u'
112. 3.613 B R L' U R U' B' R' l r' u
113. 3.988 R' U' R' B' L U L' U' b'
114. 2.203 R' B L U' L' B' R' l' r b u
115. 3.287 U' L' R L' R' B' L B' b u
116. 3.175 R' U L B' R B' U R' U' r
117. 3.441 R' B R U L' R' B R r
118. 3.549 B L B' L' B' U R' U l r b u
119. 3.960 L B R' U' L' B L R u'
120. 2.903 U' B' U R' L R' L R' b' u'
121. 3.769 L B' R U' R L' U' l' r' u
122. 3.546 R' U R' B U' L' U' L l' r' b' u'
123. 4.937 B' L U B' R' B' L' U l b' u
124. 1.779 R U L B U' L' U' R b u
125. 2.853 R B R L' B R' U' l' b' u
126. 2.610 U' R L' U' B U B' U' r b
127. 4.686 R' U B' R' B' U' L' B' U' l' r' b u
128. 3.543 R B' U' L' R' L U L l' u
129. 3.408 R' L' B' U R L' B U r b u'
130. 4.235 R' B L B L' R' U' R' l b' u
131. 3.334 U' R U B R' U' R' U' l' r' u'
132. 6.725 U B L' R' U' B L' U' l u'
133. 4.788 L' B L' R' L B l' r' b u'
134. 3.935 R U L B L' R' L' B U' l r' b
135. 3.442 U B' R' L' B R' r' b'
136. 4.997 L R' L U' L' B U L l r u'
137. 3.686 R L R' L' B L U L' U' l' r' b u
138. 4.654 U' L R' U B R' B' U' l r' b' u'
139. 4.686 R' B' R' L B' R' B L l r u'
140. 4.038 B U B U R' L' U l b u
141. 6.094 L' U' B L U R' B' U' l r b u
142. 3.340 L R U R U R L' U l b' u
143. 3.202 U B R' L R B' R U' l r' b u
144. 3.493 R' B L' B' U R L' U' l' r u'
145. 5.880 B' L U B' U R B' U l' r' b u'
146. 4.241 U' L R B' U B L' U' r' b' u
147. 3.442 U L' R L' B L U L l r u
148. 5.369 R U' L' U' L' B' r' b' u
149. 3.954 B L' R' L B L' U l b u'
150. 4.106 U' L' B L B R' B U' r b' u
151. 2.390 B' R' U' L B' L U' R r' b' u'
152. 4.516 B' R B L R' B' R' L' l r
153. 3.737 U R U B R B' R' r' b u'
154. 5.282 L' R' B L' R U' B U' l b' u'
155. 2.508 U B' U' B' L B R L' U' r u
156. 4.248 R U R' U B' U L' l r b' u'
157. 3.450 R' U' L U' R' B' R' U' l' b u'
158. 1.743 L U R' B R L' U' r
159. 4.553 L' U R' L U' B' L U' l' r b
160. 3.492 L R' B L R' U B U l r b u'
161. 2.643 R U' L B' R' L' U L l r b
162. 5.840 L' B U' B L U R U' l' r b' u'
163. 5.369 B' R' U' L B U' B' U' r' u
164. 2.903 R U B' U L' R' U' b' u
165. 4.499 U' R' B L' R L R L r' u'
166. 4.737 R' B U' B R' L' R' B' U' l' r u'
167. 5.294 R' U B' U' R' B' L u'
168. 4.178 B' U' B' L R' B L R l
169. 4.711 U' R B U' L' B U l r' b
170. 2.271 R' U' B' R' B U R' r' b'
171. 4.637 L' B' R U' R' U B' l' b' u'
172. 4.139 L' R' B L B L' U R l' u
173. 4.447 R U B R U' R B' U l r b u
174. 3.653 U' R B U' B' R' L R' l' b' u'
175. 4.086 L R U L B U R B l r' b'
176. 4.193 R' B L' U B' R B' l u
177. 4.465 L' R L R' L B R r b' u'
178. 1.915 U' L U L' U' R' l b' u
179. 2.153 U R' L U L' U B U' l' b u'
180. 2.952 U B L B R' L' B' l r b u
181. 4.096 B R B R U L R' U' l r b' u
182. 2.763 U' R U R U' L' U' L'
183. 4.397 B R' L' R' L' B U L U l' b u
184. 2.599 B L' U R L' U B U b'
185. 4.845 B' R' B L B' U' R' l' b
186. 2.904 B L R' L' B' U' B' l' u
187. 3.688 B U B R L' U R' l r' b' u'
188. 3.651 U' R L' R' U' R L U' l b' u'
189. 2.694 B' U' B' U' L U' R U' b'
190. 5.638 R' U' L U R' L R' l' r' b u'
191. 2.912 R' B R U' R U' B U l' b
192. 3.752 U' B R' L' R' U R' L l b u
193. 3.838 U B U L' R U' L r' b u'
194. 3.887 U' L' B' L' B L' R' r b' u
195. 4.834 R U' R B R' U' B U' l' r b u'
196. 4.837 R' U B' L U' B' U' l r b u'
197. 2.836 B R' U' R U' B' L' r
198. 3.832 R' L' B' U' R U' R L r u
199. 5.876 U' B L' U R L U L l u'
200. 5.297 L' B' U' R' U B' U' L' l' r' b' u
201. 3.000 R' B' L' B L R' B' U' l' r
202. 4.738 B U R' L' U B' L' U' l' r b' u'
203. 2.405 U' R L' R' L B l' r' b
204. 3.494 R B U L R' B' R' U r' b u'
205. 4.142 B U L' B U' L R B U' b u
206. 3.887 B' U' B R' B' U R U l b'
207. 3.339 B R' U' L' B R U L b' u
208. 5.093 L' B R L U' L' B' L' l' r b' u'
209. 4.847 R' U B U' L' R L R' l' r' b u'
210. 4.038 U' L' U' B' R' B' L R' U' l r' b u
211. 4.788 R B' L U' B L' l' r' b u'
212. 4.586 B L' U' L' R L' R l r b u'
213. 3.645 U B U' R L' R' L' R' l' b' u
214. 1.981 U' B' U' R U R' U B' l'
215. 3.545 U L B U' R L' B' R l r' b' u'
216. 3.054 U R U' B' R L R' r' b
217. 5.436 U' R' B' R B L' R r' b' u
218. 2.508 U L U B R B' U' b'
219. 2.418 B' R B' R B R L' l b'
220. 1.870 U' L U' R U' R' U l b u'
221. 4.112 U' R' U' L' B L R B' U' b
222. 4.787 L' B' U R U' L' U R l' r u'
223. 6.270 U R' B' U B' U R l r' b' u
224. 5.185 R U' L U' L' B L U' r' u
225. 3.919 U' B L' U B' R L U' l b u'
226. 5.168 U B L' R' L' U' l' b u
227. 2.102 L' R' U L B' L U' r'
228. 3.246 U' B' L U' L U B L r b u'
229. 3.241 B R' U' B' R L U B l' r' b' u'
230. 5.019 L B U' B' R' U' R' B' l' r
231. 3.888 B' U' L U' B U' R l b u'
232. 3.634 B L' R' U' B' L' U B b'
233. 4.553 R' L' U' R' U L' R' L' l' r' b u
234. 3.391 U R U' L U R L r b
235. 3.840 L' R U' B U L' B U' l r' b'
236. 3.438 L R U B L U L' r b' u'
237. 4.904 R' U L' B L R' B R r b'
238. 3.743 R L' B U' B R U' R U b
239. 3.155 L' B' L R B' L' B r b u
240. 6.374 L' B L' R B' U B L U' l' r' b
241. 5.286 U R' U R L' R B' U' l' r' b' u'
242. 3.237 B' U' L' B U' L U' R' U' r' b' u'
243. 4.186 L R B L' U' R U' R r' b
244. 4.002 B R U' B R' L' U L u
245. 3.084 R B R U' R B' U L U' l' u
246. 3.789 U B' L' R' B L' R U l' r' b u
247. 4.536 L' U R' U L U' B l' b' u
248. 4.688 L B R' L B R L' U' l r' b u'
249. 4.686 L' B L' R' L' R' B U' r u
250. 4.138 R L' B' L R' B' L l
251. 1.952 R B R B L' B' L R' b u'
252. 4.703 R' U' R L U' R U B' l r'
253. 4.287 R B' U' L' U' L' B L l' r' b u
254. 4.664 B R' L' R U' B' U' r' b' u'
255. 3.215 U' R' B R L' R' U' b'
256. 4.552 R' L U B U B R U l' r' b' u
257. 4.260 B R B L U B L U' l' b' u'
258. 2.608 U R U' R' B R B U' l' r' b
259. 2.592 L' R' U' L' U B R' U' l b' u
260. 3.423 U' B' U' R' B L' R' L' r' b
261. 4.039 L B R' U B' L' U l r' b
262. 2.309 U R' U' L' B' U' B L l' r u
263. 4.700 R L U' L B' U R U l b u'
264. 3.291 R L R' L B' U L l b' u'
265. 5.978 L R U' B' L B R U' r' u
266. 3.836 R L' R B L U B' R' r b' u'
267. 3.842 R U' R B R' L U l r b'
268. 3.050 U R U' B R' U R' B' l' r b' u'
269. 5.061 L R' L R' B' R' L U l b
270. 3.785 U' B L R' B' R L' R' l r' u
271. 4.395 U' B R' U' B' L' B L l' r'
272. 3.139 L B L B' L R l' r b'
273. 5.639 B U' B L' B' L R U' r u'
274. 4.485 U B L' B' U L U R' l r' b u
275. 3.460 U' R B' U R' B' R U' r' u
276. 4.870 U' B U' B R' B R U' l r' b' u
277. 2.300 U L U B' U' B U r' b' u
278. 6.182 U' B R L' R U B' L' b' u'
279. 3.670 U' R L' U L B' U R' u'
280. 4.736 U' R' L' U R' L' U' r' b'
281. 1.775 U L U' L' U B' U r u'
282. 3.187 U R B' U L' B' U' L u'
283. 3.938 L R' U B' L R U' L r b' u
284. 5.297 B L' R' B R' U' R L' b u'
285. 3.393 R' L' U R L' B' L' U' r' u'
286. 4.185 R' L' U B L U' R U l' r' b' u'
287. 6.219 B U L' U' B L U' B' U' l' b' u'
288. 5.723 B R B' L U' L R' l r
289. 4.294 B U B' R U' L B' U l' r' b' u'
290. 1.909 B' R' U R' U B L U l' r
291. 3.492 R' L' R' U R' U' L' U' l' r b' u'
292. 4.138 B R L' B R' U' R l' b u
293. 3.687 U' R' L U' L R L' U' r' b'
294. 4.398 L U B R U B R' B U' l b u
295. 3.288 L U B' U' R' B L' U l r b
296. 3.792 R' L R U' R' B U R r u'
297. 3.904 R B' U B' R U' R l' u
298. 4.393 L R B' R L' U' B U' r' u
299. 3.205 U B' L B' U' L U' R u'
300. 2.903 U' B' U' B R' B U l' r' b


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 5, 2018)

Closing off a nice session with a 10.x single and PB ao50.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-6
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 10.410
worst: 22.923

avg of 50
current: 14.575 (σ = 1.17)
best: 14.575 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 100
current: 15.138 (σ = 1.50)
best: 15.138 (σ = 1.50)

Average: 15.138 (σ = 1.50)
Mean: 15.207



Spoiler



Time List:
17.107, 17.133, 14.752, 13.186, 17.626, 17.241, 14.738, 15.179, 13.352, 18.366, 16.705, 16.207, 15.251, 13.428, 18.610, 16.955, 18.048, 16.202, 15.970, 16.422, 12.521, 19.217, 13.609, 15.061, 20.055+, 14.189, 12.670, 13.258, 14.680, 17.175, 13.107, 16.536, 12.455, 16.552, 14.718, 15.896, 17.843, 14.582, 15.337, 12.986, 13.982, 18.346, 15.514, 15.768, 17.464, 14.927, 17.399, 14.511, 16.931, 17.522, 15.790, 14.953, 15.019, 15.445, 12.936, 13.698, 16.726, 14.367, 14.814, 13.998, 14.895, 22.923, 16.843, 14.556, 13.625, 13.334, 14.793, 12.894, 16.144, 13.420, 17.725, 15.885, 12.049, 16.914, 14.205, 16.326, 14.611, 14.016, 14.722, 13.209, 13.474, 15.814, 15.454, 13.454, 15.164, 14.566, 13.287, 12.430, 14.212[corner twist], 15.273, 11.748, 13.312, 15.801, 14.211, 13.051, 13.411, 17.257, 15.928, 14.326, 10.410



Also broke my old megaminx single PB with 1:20.872 and got a 1:21.635 just two solves later; the latter solve could have been sub-1:20 if I didn't mess up megazbll (!!) and the former solve was just ridiculously lucky, with free pairs popping up constantly throughout F2L+S2L. Also also, 1:40.199 PB ao50.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Just hit 10 sub-1:30 solves on 5x5.

Edit: Now got 11.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 5, 2018)

3x3 pbs in 2018:
9.97 mo3
10.71 ao5
11.48 ao12
12.22 ao50
12.39 ao100
12.87 ao1000
Finally sub 13


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> 3x3 pbs in 2018:
> 9.97 mo3
> 10.71 ao5
> 11.48 ao12
> ...


First sub-10 Mo3?


----------



## Draranor (Jan 5, 2018)

Broke some 4x4 PBs a little bit ago:

Single: 33.04
mo3: 37.98
ao5: 41.57
ao12: 42.69


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 6, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> First sub-10 Mo3?


Yep


----------



## Randon (Jan 7, 2018)

Another day, broke every one of my pyraminx PB’s. And also broke my single PB twice in PB Ao5. 

Average of 5: 2.287 (σ = 0.90)
1. 1.169 B U' L U L' U B b u 
2. 3.388 R U R' U' B R L' U r u' 
3. 2.304 R B L B R L' r' u 
4. (4.586) B U L B' R L' U L' U' r' u 
5. (1.034) R' B' R B' L' U' L U b u

1.169 was 12 moves for over 10 tps, 1.034 was 7 moves.

12/50/100: 3.077/3.510/3.621


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 7, 2018)

55.98 megaminx single
and
8.74 3x3 sub9 gj single

gosh I just want a sub 8 thats like ten 8s already


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 7, 2018)

16.23 single, 26.42 ao50 and 26.79 ao100 for OH. (33 ZZ solves + 67 FreeFOP/CFOP solves in this session; among the ZZ solves there were around four where I didn't plan and execute EO correctly.)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-7
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 16.239
worst: 48.982

mean of 3
current: 21.723 (σ = 2.00)
best: 21.431 (σ = 4.50)

avg of 5
current: 23.645 (σ = 1.97)
best: 23.595 (σ = 1.46)

avg of 12
current: 25.190 (σ = 2.88)
best: 24.793 (σ = 2.56)

avg of 50
current: 26.419 (σ = 3.09)
best: 26.419 (σ = 3.09)

avg of 100
current: 26.787 (σ = 3.25)
best: 26.787 (σ = 3.25)

Average: 26.787 (σ = 3.25)
Mean: 27.060

Time List:
27.308[zz], 30.536[zz], 23.936, 27.360, 27.390[zz], 29.205[zz], 26.307, 21.953, 25.891[zz], 32.867[zz], 26.884[zz], 17.136[zz], 25.534, 31.616, 30.652, 24.294, 21.098[zz], 39.054[zz], 22.285[zz], 26.138, 23.939, 27.940[zz], 26.170, 29.251, 26.385[zz], 34.643[zz; miscount by 2], 26.753, 34.754, 23.896, 16.239, 24.158, 27.818, 24.251, 31.218, 30.562, 28.899, 26.783[zz], 27.535, 26.711, 23.761, 23.474, 29.144, 22.636[zz], 24.042, 34.363, 37.750[zz], 25.558[zz], 24.852, 30.918, 26.734[zz], 26.124, 32.701, 25.066, 24.309, 24.384, 28.887, 25.349, 29.246, 21.213, 26.256, 22.706, 27.809[zz], 27.342, 26.879[zz], 41.547[zz], 30.346[zz], 25.703, 29.417, 31.209, 16.586, 48.982[1lll recall derp], 26.397[zz], 20.180, 27.749, 29.082, 29.074, 23.769, 31.772[zz], 24.377, 29.773, 30.688[zz], 21.354, 29.821, 22.957[zz], 27.800, 22.837, 22.839, 25.283[zz], 27.343, 22.663[zz], 20.949, 28.443[zz], 26.412, 37.930[zz], 25.689, 25.547, 29.463[zz], 19.780, 21.614, 23.775[zz]



E: and 1:28.47 single for 5×5×5 (first sub-1:30!).


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 7, 2018)

11.16 3x3 PB with a PLL skip and my first ever 4BLD success with a time of 23 mins 47 secs.


----------



## James Hake (Jan 8, 2018)

yet another sub 8 fail

1. 8.38 R' D' L2 B U B2 R F' R2 B U' R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D2

x2
*L' F' L' D' F D* // cross
*U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R *// F2L1
*L' U L U2' L' U L* // F2L2
*U' y' L' U2 L U' L' U L* // F2L3
*y U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R* // F2L4
*R' U' R' F R F' U R* // OLL
*U' *// PLL skip

recognized the skip right away, but choked up on the auf
pb remains a lucky 7.26, or a nonlucky 8.06
(such deja vu)


----------



## IWantYourWR (Jan 8, 2018)

I ca


MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I am Finnish, European and World Champion and World Record holder in 3x3x3 with feet. Believe me ,it's a very useful skill! And I'm probably the only one who has got cuber's ankle.


i call ********


----------



## sloshycomic123 (Jan 8, 2018)

accomplishment: Its Been a week since I've learned f2L and I've already dropped my times by 10 seconds!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 8, 2018)

IWantYourWR said:


> i call ********



Of all the things you could have chosen for your first post...


----------



## IWantYourWR (Jan 8, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Of all the things you could have chosen for your first post...


It represents me.


----------



## IWantYourWR (Jan 8, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 13.48 PB ao100
> 14.13 PB ao1000
> So close to sub 14


I congratulate you on even finishing an average of 1000


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 8, 2018)

IWantYourWR said:


> I congratulate you on even finishing an average of 1000


Almost nobody does 1000 solves in one sitting, and hitting 1000 solves doesn't take long for most of us. (100 solves a day × 10 days = 1000 solves, and doing 100 solves takes only an hour for people who are sub-20.) I personally don't count running averages that are done over separate sessions, but other people do, so there's that.


----------



## Randon (Jan 8, 2018)

Been working on getting better everyday at pyraminx. So far been breaking PB's everyday, but this one might be my most proud one. Sub 3.5 Ao100 which is faster than my best official single.



Spoiler: 3.423 Ao100



Generated by DCTimer on 2018-01-08
Average: 3.423 (σ = 0.63)
Best time: 1.084
Worst time: 6.727
Individual times: 
1. 3.800 U' B' L' R' U B' L U' l' r' u 
2. 3.490 B' L B L U B' R' L' l' r u 
3. (4.938) R' B' R' U' B' R' B' L r' b' u 
4. 3.357 R B' U' R' B U' L' U' l r u' 
5. 3.989 B R' U R L' U' L' R' b u' 
6. 4.095 L R' U L U' L' U R' r' 
7. 3.137 R' U R B' R U R U' l u 
8. 3.491 U' B R' U L R L r' b' u' 
9. 4.448 B' R L' B U B L b u 
10. (1.865) B L U L U' L R b u 
11. 4.443 R' L' U R U R' L' b u 
12. 3.204 L' U' B U' L' R l' r' u 
13. 2.641 B' R' L U L' B' R' U' u 
14. 3.086 B L B' U R B' R' L' b 
15. 3.440 L' R' B' R' L U L r' u' 
16. (5.293) B L' U R' U' R' B' R' l r' b' u' 
17. 2.509 R U R L' U L' R' r u' 
18. 4.535 B U' R' L U R B L b' 
19. 3.002 R U' B R U L U l r' b' 
20. 3.335 L' R' B' R B R B' L l b' u 
21. 4.191 U' L' B' R' B R' B' R l' r' b' u 
22. 3.887 U' L' R B U L' R' L r' b 
23. 4.418 R' B L' R B R' U R l r 
24. 4.291 L' U' L' U' B' R U L' l r' u 
25. 3.832 R U' B' R' U' R' B l r b u 
26. 2.437 L B U B' L' B' L l r b 
27. 2.814 U' R' U' R L R L U' r' b u' 
28. (1.084) L' R' B' R L U B U' b 
29. 3.786 R' B L U' B' L' U L U l r' u' 
30. 3.395 L U R' B R' L r' u 
31. 4.039 B R' B L B U' B l r u' 
32. 2.691 U' B U R B U L' R U' r' b u 
33. (1.926) U' L' B' R B' L B' 
34. 2.936 U' L R' B L R' B R' l u' 
35. 3.635 B L U' R' U B' R' U' l r 
36. 3.305 L' U' L B U L' l r b' u 
37. 2.745 U' R B' U R' B' R' l' r' 
38. 3.643 B L' U' L' B' L B' R' l b' u' 
39. 3.540 U' R B R' U' B L' U l r b u 
40. 4.192 U' R L R B R' U' L' U' r' b' u 
41. 4.191 U' R L R' U L U R l' b u' 
42. 4.800 L' R U' R U B' R l' r b u' 
43. 3.154 L U B' R' L U' B U l b' 
44. 2.863 B U' R L' R' B' L U l' r' u' 
45. 3.789 R' B' U L' R' B' L' r b' u' 
46. 4.019 U R' L R' U' R U' B U' l r' u 
47. 3.688 L U' L' R' B L R l' b u' 
48. 2.886 B' U B' R' U B L 
49. 3.385 U' B' R L' R' B' l' r' 
50. 3.938 U' B U' B R B L' R' l r b' u 
51. 3.585 R' U' R U B L' R' L' U' l' r' 
52. 4.138 U' B L' U' R' U B L' r' 
53. 3.188 L' R U B U B R L' l' r b' 
54. 3.542 B' U' R' U R U L' R U' u 
55. 3.602 U L B R B' L R' L' r u' 
56. (6.727) R' L' B L U' B' R' l r' b u' 
57. 2.902 L U' L' R' B R' U l b u 
58. 2.152 U R' U' L U R U' r' b' 
59. 2.708 B R U B' R' L U l r u' 
60. 3.836 B' U L B' L' U' R' U' r' u' 
61. 2.456 B' R B R' L B' L U r b u 
62. 3.686 R B' U' B' R' U B' R U' u' 
63. 3.944 R' L' R L U' L U' R' l u' 
64. 4.191 U' R B R B' U' L' R' l b 
65. (2.053) L U' L B R L U' B b' 
66. 4.089 R L B U B L U L' l r' b u' 
67. 3.635 U' R B R' U' L R l' b' u 
68. 2.986 B' L' B R L R' L U' l r b' u' 
69. 3.341 L' U' B' L U' R' L r b u 
70. 2.952 U' R' U L U' L l u 
71. 2.765 R' B' L' B' U R' U l u 
72. 3.851 U R B L' R U' R U l r b' 
73. 2.356 B' L R' L' R U l b' u 
74. 3.137 B' R' U B' R' U R' U' r u' 
75. 2.691 L' R' L' R L' B L U l' r b 
76. 4.652 R' B R U' B L B l' r u 
77. 3.491 L B' L R' L U' R' l' r b u' 
78. 3.643 U' L R L' R' L B' R' l' b u' 
79. 2.766 B R' B L B' L' R' L' l' r' b u 
80. 3.036 B' L B' R' B L' B l' r 
81. 2.988 U' R B U R' U' l' r' u 
82. 3.392 B L B' R B U B' L r' u' 
83. (5.208) R U' R' U R' B' L' U l r' b' u' 
84. 4.736 R' L' R U' B R L' U' l r' u 
85. 2.167 U' B' R B L R' L U r' b 
86. (4.839) L R' L' B U L' B' R' l r b' u' 
87. 2.299 L' B U' B' L U' L' U' l b u' 
88. 4.188 R B' R U' B U' L' U l r 
89. 2.785 R' L R' L' R' U R' l b' u' 
90. 3.544 U L' R B' R' U B' L' b' u' 
91. 3.753 U B U' R L' R L l' r u' 
92. 3.189 B R' U R' B' R' U l r' b' u 
93. 2.511 B L B' R' U' L R l b u' 
94. 2.253 R' U' L' B' U' R L r b' u' 
95. 3.340 U' B' L U L B L U l r' b u 
96. (1.887) R' U R' B R B' R l' b 
97. 3.137 L U' R' L' R B' U L' U' l' r' b 
98. 4.087 U' L' R B L R' L U l' r u' 
99. 3.255 U' R U' L' U B' L' U' l' b 
100. 2.661 B U' L' B' R L R' L l' r


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 8, 2018)

13.88 mo1000


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 8, 2018)

I can do Roux L6E faster than CMLL XD
FB:4.345
2B:7.291
CMLL:6.888
L6E:6.881


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 9, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> I can do Roux L6E faster than CMLL XD
> FB:4.345
> 2B:7.291
> CMLL:6.888
> L6E:6.881


Do you know 2 look cmll?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 9, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Do you know 2 look cmll?


1 look. I spend 4 seconds to recognise.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 9, 2018)

8.82 single that I decided to reconstruct

x2 // Inspection (0/0)
R L U B' R' D2 R' D // EOLine + Pair (8/8)
U' R' // RF Square (2/10)
U L U' L' U' L' // L Block (6/16)
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // RB Pair (8/24)
U' U // ZBLL Recognition (2/26)
F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U R U' R' F' U // ZBLL (14/40)

40 HTM 4.53 TPS
lol my terrible tps


Also I had a stackmatted 11.96 OH single last night so that was really cool


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 10, 2018)

4BLD PB: 13 mins 35.995secs!!!
Reduced 10 mins from my first success which I accomplished on 2nd Jan 2018.
Memo was sub 8 mins and execution around 5 mins. 
Corner memo: VU SB CT JI D
Wing memo: OW LV XT PI FC KN BH SG EA RQ DM JM
Center memo: EA UF RK DM WN OL SH XO.
Execution:
U2-centers 
r2-wings
Old Pochmann-corners
Improving rapidly


----------



## Spencer131 (Jan 10, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> I can do Roux L6E faster than CMLL XD
> FB:4.345
> 2B:7.291
> CMLL:6.888
> L6E:6.881


I hope this doesn't sound too harsh, but CMLL and LSE should definitely be your first priority for practicing, in case you didn't already know that. I think those splits show that cmll and lse are a huge weakness for you


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 10, 2018)

3rd Sub-10 Single, accidental PB for FMC

U L2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F R B' F2 U' B D' U2 F L R

y2 // Inspection 
R2 D2 // Cross
R U2 R' y' L' U L // F2L-1
U R U2 R' y U2 L' U L // F2L-2
y R U R' // F2L-3 
y' U R U' R' // F2L-4 
Fw (R U R' U)2 Fw' // OLL
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D // Gb Perm

48 Moves / 9.91 = 4.84 TPS


----------



## BenBergen (Jan 11, 2018)

9.76 - First sub-10!
B2 F2 U F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 R' U F U' R U2 R2 D L' U

Non-lucky. Just an easy cross + first pair, then good lookahead from there on out.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 11, 2018)

Finally, a sub 20 ao5!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2018)

9.65+


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 11, 2018)

2-5 relay, 7:58.78!
YAY!


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 12, 2018)

More OH ao50/ao100 PBs: 26.032/26.544. No particularly good singles, though.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-13
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 19.037
worst: 35.906

mean of 3
current: 27.162 (σ = 4.18)
best: 21.661 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 5
current: 28.541 (σ = 1.81)
best: 22.590 (σ = 1.85)

avg of 12
current: 28.814 (σ = 2.98)
best: 24.803 (σ = 2.48)

avg of 50
current: 26.339 (σ = 2.94)
best: 26.032 (σ = 2.52)

avg of 100
current: 26.544 (σ = 3.06)
best: 26.544 (σ = 3.06)

Average: 26.544 (σ = 3.06)
Mean: 26.598

Time List:
1. 25.336[zz] U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' F' L2 D L F R' F D L' Rw Uw'
2. 29.160[zz] L F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B U F' D' L2 B R Fw
3. 27.758[zz] B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B' F' U' F' L R B2 D R D2 Rw2 Uw'
4. 24.000 F' L' U2 L2 U' R' L2 U B D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw
5. 20.492 L2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 B D2 F' U2 F R U L' R B L U F2 R' U' Rw'
6. 23.278[zz] D L' F L U2 L' F R' L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F Fw Uw
7. 29.832 U2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L' D' B' U2 R' U B F' R2 U Fw Uw
8. 19.037[zz] B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R F R U' F' U F2 L' D' Rw2 Uw
9. 27.687 L' F2 D' F2 D' F2 U F' B2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' Fw'
10. 30.877 F' B2 R' D F2 L' F2 L B' L2 D R2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 Fw
11. 21.518 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 U B' F U2 L' B L' D2 B' Fw Uw'
12. 25.604 U F U2 D2 B' U2 D R2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 Fw' Uw'
13. 27.141 B L2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B D U B' U' L' B2 L' U2 B' Fw Uw2
14. 35.040 B' D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D B2 U F2 U2 F' D' L' D' F2 R2 D' F' L2 Rw Uw
15. 25.535 L' U2 R2 F' B L' F2 U' B' R D2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 Rw Uw
16. 28.184[zz] R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D B' L F2 D2 L R' D B2 U2 Uw2
17. 29.342[zz] L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F D2 F' L2 U2 D' B' R2 F D' L' R U' L' B Fw' Uw'
18. 24.248 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B L2 U2 L2 B' D2 U' B2 D' U2 B L' B L D Fw Uw'
19. 22.227 F U R' D' B L' D F L F B2 U D R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U F2 Fw Uw'
20. 31.270[did zbll at wrong angle] R B D B2 U' D' L' F' U' B' U2 F' D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 Rw' Uw
21. 35.906[corner twist] U L2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R F L' D2 F' R' B L2 D' R Fw
22. 23.497 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' F' U L2 B' L' R' D' B' U B' Fw' Uw2
23. 28.677 F2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D B2 U B F U L F2 U' L2 U L2 R' Fw Uw'
24. 31.128 R F' U' D' F2 U L B' R2 F U' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw'
25. 22.679 B2 U' L2 F' U2 B D F2 D' L' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 Rw
26. 26.854[zz] R' B2 R2 D R2 D U R2 F2 L2 B2 U R F' U2 B U' R' U2 R2 B' Fw
27. 30.714[zz] D2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F R' U2 F2 D' U F' R2 D L R Uw2
28. 20.977 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 D U2 R2 L F' U' L2 R D B U' B2 U Rw Uw
29. 22.759[zz] R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F' R D F' D R2 D2 L' R Fw' Uw2
30. 21.246 L' F' D R' L' D2 F' U' R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 L2 Rw' Uw'
31. 28.352 L B' R F U F' U2 D L2 U2 F U2 L2 F R2 F2 B L2 F D Uw2
32. 32.179 U' F' D2 U2 L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 U R B F R' U R2 U2 B Rw' Uw
33. 26.968[zz] F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R U2 F R2 D' L' D2 F2 D' F' Rw Uw'
34. 26.433[drop] F' D' L2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R' B U2 R' D' B' L Rw2 Uw2
35. 19.468 U' R2 F' D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 R' D U' L F' U' F2 D B2 Rw' Uw
36. 26.839[zz] U' B' L2 B' L' F2 R F' D R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F'
37. 24.642 U' B R U L' B L' B D' F R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 U Rw Uw'
38. 32.019 L' B R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D R2 B L' D' R2 B' D2 Uw
39. 25.602 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 F' D' U' F U L' R2 F2 L' F2 Fw' Uw
40. 28.775 F L2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' B2 U' F2 L2 F R Rw2 Uw'
41. 23.999[zz] B2 U D L U R2 F' U B R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 Uw'
42. 29.696 U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 D' L' D U' B' L2 F' R D' L Rw' Uw2
43. 27.191[zz] R2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 R B' R2 D F2 D2 L F' D U' F2 Rw' Uw
44. 26.555 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 D F D' R F2 D' F' L2 F Rw Uw
45. 26.831 R2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 L B' D' B' F' U' L R' B' F2 Rw Uw
46. 33.681[wrong zbll] R' B2 U2 R U2 R B2 L2 R' B2 D2 B' D' F R' B2 L' D' L' B2 F' Uw2
47. 26.826[zz] D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B' L R U' B' U R2 B2 R2 B' Rw'
48. 29.347+[zz; auf overshoot] D L2 D B R' D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' D2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 Fw Uw
49. 27.232[zz] D2 R2 F' L U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 F' Rw2
50. 25.556 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F L' B' L' B F' D' B L B2 D' Rw'
51. 25.307 F' D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F L D' R' D' B' R2 B D2 Fw Uw
52. 25.492 R2 B R2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' U' L R2 D U L R2 Rw' Uw
53. 20.549 D2 F U D B L B' R' F' R B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 R2 B Rw Uw
54. 28.954 L2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 R' F B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' Fw'
55. 25.445[zz] U F R U' D' B2 D L D R D2 L U2 F2 R U2 R' L' U2 F2 Rw Uw2
56. 22.976 L F L2 B U2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 F' U R F' U2 F' L U' F' Fw
57. 25.845[zz] D2 F' D2 B' U' D' F B R D U2 B2 U2 R U2 L F2 R L' B2 L2 Fw Uw'
58. 26.753 R' L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' U' F' U B D2 L2 R' U2 Fw' Uw2
59. 27.713 B L U2 F2 B U' D' F U' L' D2 R F2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw'
60. 27.001 U' D2 B D' R2 B U' F' R' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' L2 U2 F2 R' U Rw'
61. 32.914 B2 L U' L F' D B L R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U D2 F2 D B2 R' Rw2
62. 29.769 U B2 D L2 F2 L U' L2 B' R' U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2
63. 23.061 L U D' L2 U' R2 F' U2 R L2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B Rw2
64. 26.779 B2 F2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 D B L2 R F' R2 F L2 D' L' F' Fw' Uw'
65. 33.694[drop] L U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L D' B' L2 R' U2 F' R Rw2 Uw
66. 23.461[zz] U B' L' U' L2 F2 U' R2 L F' D2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R U2 D2 R'
67. 24.898[zz] B2 F2 D R2 D R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 F' U' B' L' F' R2 D2 F R' F2 Fw' Uw2
68. 22.780 U2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F' L' B' D' L B2 D' L2 B F2 Rw Uw'
69. 25.981 D F' R2 D2 R2 U' B L D F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 B2 Fw'
70. 19.942 B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D' B D2 F U2 R' B' L' D' F2 R2 Fw' Uw
71. 26.047 F' R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 U L2 F' D2 U' R2 D L' D R F2
72. 22.789[zz] L' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R U2 L' U' B' R2 F2 U' R B' U2 R' Fw Uw'
73. 27.160[zz] R B2 L R F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' D' U' L' B' U B L2 F' U Rw2 Uw
74. 29.090[zz] B R' D' R B2 U' F D L' B' L F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R'
75. 29.800 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B F' U2 F' U' R U2 R2 D' R B' F' R Rw' Uw'
76. 20.534 L' D B' R' B' L' B2 D F R' U2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R F2 L' D2 Rw' Uw2
77. 26.453[zz] D' B2 U2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 L' R2 B' R2 U L2 B D F D2 R' Fw Uw
78. 24.559[zz] D F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 B U' B U2 R' B2 F' D2 B2 D2 Rw Uw'
79. 23.614 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' F' R2 B D2 F' R' B2 D' B' D2 B2 R2 F L F Rw Uw
80. 28.743[zz] U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 D R2 F' R D F' U' F2 Fw Uw'
81. 22.618 D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U B2 L U L2 D' F' L F2 Fw
82. 23.700[zz] U2 D2 L' B U' F' L2 B R' U R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 Rw'
83. 19.986[zz] B2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B D L U2 B' D2 B2 D2 B2 Fw Uw'
84. 30.737 B U' R' D' B L F R U' B2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 Rw' Uw2
85. 24.787 U L D2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 U' R' B' R D2 U R B2 Fw Uw'
86. 28.158[zz] F U R D' F R B' D2 R D2 F2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 Fw' Uw'
87. 24.861 L' F2 R2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 L' U' B R U2 B' F L' R' Uw2
88. 22.547 F' R D' F2 U' B R' F2 U2 L' D2 B' U2 F B2 D2 F R2 D2 B U2 Rw' Uw
89. 29.697[zz] F2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U2 R' D' B' R U F' R' D2 B2 R2 Rw2 Uw'
90. 32.386 U2 B2 U2 L R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B F' R' F R2 D' B L U' Fw Uw
91. 27.830 D L2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B R2 D2 U2 B R D2 R' D2 U' R' U' B2 L' Rw' Uw2
92. 22.900 R2 F2 U' D2 F U' R' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' Rw Uw'
93. 32.889[zz] U2 D B R2 D2 R' U2 D' L' B U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw
94. 26.568 R B2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 L F2 L' B2 F' U' L D2 U' B' U F2 Rw Uw2
95. 30.244[zz; wrong zbll] B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L' B F' L' F' R' U L' B L' Uw
96. 33.651 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' D L' U F' D2 B' R2 U B Uw2
97. 26.496 F U2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F D' F' R2 D' L2 R B' D' L U' Fw Uw2
98. 29.936[f2l derp] U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 F' L U' R F L' U' Rw Uw'
99. 29.191 F' R B D2 B U R B' U2 L' F2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 R L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
100. 22.360 U' B2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D L' U' R2 B' U' F' U' L' R2 F' Rw2 Uw


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 12, 2018)

50.43 megaminx pb single

my reaction as I stopped the timer:
NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHH, UHHHH, WHYYYYYYY
Because as I finished up LL, I saw the 4x.xx turn into a 5x.xx out of the corner of my eye

The worst part is that I was taking splits, so I probably lost around a second tapping the space bar at each interval.
RIP sub-50.

Anyway, the (frankly amazing, but not amazing enough) splits are: 17.45 (F2L+Spike), 7.07 (EO), 19.88 (S2L), 5.93 (LL)
EO and LL are both a little faster than average, but within normal deviation. F2L+Spike usually takes me 25-28 seconds, and S2L is 23-26


E: well, got something else good out of it.
57.29, (1:05.33), *(50.43), 59.47, 55.72* = 57.49 ao5, *55.21 mo3*

Very happy with this, still not quite over the sub-50 fail though


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 12, 2018)

Globally sub 14


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 12, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> 50.43 megaminx pb single
> 
> my reaction as I stopped the timer:
> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHH, UHHHH, WHYYYYYYY
> ...


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 12, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> More OH ao50/ao100 PBs: 26.032/26.544. No particularly good singles, though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


@xyzzy what method do you use?


----------



## James Hake (Jan 13, 2018)

1. 7.78 U2 L' D' B L F' D2 L F R' U2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2

*x2 
D' L' R' F' *// cross
*y' R U' R' y' U' L' U L* // F2L1
*U' R U' R' U y L' U' L* // F2L2
*R U2' R2' U' R* // F2L3
*R U R'* // F2L4
*U' U' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U *// PLL

41 HTM / 7.78 = 5.26 TPS


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 13, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> @xyzzy what method do you use?


For OH I switch between CFOP/FreeFOP and ZZ, depending on the scramble. (Former if there's an easy cross/block, latter if there isn't.) I did a bit of testing a few months ago and found that this was faster than rigidly sticking to one method for every scramble.


----------



## Khairur Rachim (Jan 13, 2018)

So recently i got an average of 12 of 3x3 2 gen One Handed and I got SUB 4 for the avg of 5 
Is this UWR? , anyway there lots of easy solves tho


best avg of 12 : 4.14
best avg of 5 : 3.76
Time List:
1. 3.32 R U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R 
2. 3.92 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U R U R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U 
3. 4.23 R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R 
4. 3.29 U R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' 
5. 4.05 U2 R U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R2 U2 
6. 7.54 U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U R2 U2 
7. 2.81 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 
8. 4.91 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U 
9. 4.02 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 
10. 4.52 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U' R' 
11. 3.49 U R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' 
12. 5.65 R U R' U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R U R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R'


----------



## ErdeN (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi guys I broke my pyra pb with this scramble (cstimer):

U R' B L R' U' B' R' l r u

I got 3.56 with this scramble.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

Khairur Rachim said:


> 7. 2.81 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U2


There's no way you could have done that. That's even faster than the 3x3 UWR single!


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

just got a new pb of 14.11 from that!


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

I didn't do OH, but I got a 10.66 single! So does that count if I didn't do OH?


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 13, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> There's no way you could have done that. That's even faster than the 3x3 UWR single!


Those are 2-gen scrambles, not full scrambles.


----------



## Draranor (Jan 14, 2018)

27.53 4x4 pb single a couple days ago; my first sub-30 so far, will probably stay pb for a while


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 14, 2018)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I am Finnish, European and World Champion and World Record holder in 3x3x3 with feet. Believe me ,it's a very useful skill! And I'm probably the only one who has got cuber's ankle.


What kind of disease is that


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 15, 2018)

First attempts at z2 neutrality. Will work on y2 and x2 later.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-15
solves/total: 20/20

single
best: 9.83
worst: 20.65

mean of 3
current: 15.36 (σ = 3.37)
best: 12.10 (σ = 2.09)

avg of 5
current: 15.58 (σ = 1.41)
best: 12.85 (σ = 1.50)

avg of 12
current: 15.06 (σ = 2.22)
best: 13.77 (σ = 2.32)

Average: 14.67 (σ = 2.48)
Mean: 14.73

Time List:
12.62, 11.83, 15.77, 9.83, 16.16, 14.86, 20.65, 12.63, 17.54, 11.47, 10.40, 14.44, 18.68, 15.25, 13.53, 16.63, 16.14, 19.20, 12.91, 13.98

Red being on the left and orange being on the right gets so confusing. Having yellow on the bottom is more disorientating than I thought it would be. It takes forever to recognize if that's the piece that I'm looking for.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 16, 2018)

4:11.518 PB single for 7×7×7.

The sub-4 is _near_. (not really, but I want to believe)

e: and the number of sub-4:15 singles I've had went up from 1 to 4 as of now, ~improvement~



GenTheThief said:


> Red being on the left and orange being on the right gets so confusing.


This is actually why I stuck to x2 for ZZ for quite a while, lol.


----------



## applezfall (Jan 16, 2018)

1.13 2x2 ao5
1. R' F2 R F' R U' R U F' 2. R' F R' U' F2 U R2 U 3. U2 F2 R' F U' R F' U F2 4. R2 U' F' U2 R U2 R U2 R' 5. R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 16, 2018)

25 move FMC PB! insertions cancelled 0 unfortunately 
1. R' U' F D2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R D' B R2 F D2 B2 F R' B2 D' R' U' F


D U2 R L D 2x2x2

R’ U R U2 F’. 2x2x3

F’ U2 F & R’ U’ B’ R B. 17 to L3c


& = F R2 F L F’ R2 F L’ F2


D U2 R L D R’ U R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F L F’ R2 F L’ F2 R’ U’ B’ R B


----------



## asacuber (Jan 17, 2018)

woaj

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-17
single: 6.74

Time List:
1. 6.74 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 R' D R' U F' D2

4th sub 7, pb is 6.70


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 17, 2018)

Shaving a little bit more off my OH PBs: 25.930 ao50 + 26.209 ao100.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

Finally broke 3x3 PB ao50.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jan 18, 2018)

First PB Ao5 on 3x3 in over a year: 12.682, 12.038, 14.493, (11.327), (20.876) = 13.071


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 19, 2018)

Got a LL skip today; L U' L' to insert the 4th pair, and U2 for the AUF. Solve was 8.xx, I think 8.72 or so.
So I can now say with absolute certainty that I've gotten a LL skip! (And a fast one, at that)


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 19, 2018)

Started practising skewb again, dropped my ao50 from 19.x to 13.780 pretty quickly.

(I still have no idea how to plan the first layer efficiently and my sledges are still god-awful, lol.)


----------



## G2013 (Jan 20, 2018)

First 3x3 sub10 avg100 after so many years of cubing! So much time it took me, lol 
Also, first sub10 big average (average of 132)
Why 132? Because it was 10.01 at 130 xD

number of times: 132/132
best time: 7.697
worst time: 14.611

current avg5: 9.387 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 9.125 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 9.953 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 9.612 (σ = 1.14)

current avg100: 9.955 (σ = 0.79)
best avg100: 9.955 (σ = 0.79)

session avg: 9.996 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 10.042


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 20, 2018)

Finally sub 16 average!

avg of 5: 15.70

Time List:
1. 16.62 L D L2 F' L D2 L' B2 D B' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 
2. (13.70) F' L U B' D B' R' D2 F R2 B2 D' B2 U' D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R 
3. 16.32 U2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R' F' L2 R2 U2 L' U' F2 D' R' 
4. (17.65) R' B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 D' R' B U L2 U2 R D L2 
5. 14.16 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' F' L2 D' R' F2 R2 F' D' U2


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 20, 2018)

15.57 PB single. Did an unnecessary rotation in the last slot, but got lucky with the last layer (not a crime!).

Scramble: R2 F R D' B R L U2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U B' Uw'
z // insp
U2' F' R D' F' (U' z) d' R2 // xcross
U z U' R U R' U' R' (U z') // second slot
R U R' // third slot
y U R U2' R' U R U R' // last slot
r U2' R' U' R U' r' U' // OLL (PLL skip)
a.c.n


----------



## James Hake (Jan 20, 2018)

10.61 ao12, 0.02 off from pb
also solves 8-12 make a 9.99 ao5, second sub 10 ever!

1. 10.44 D F' U' F D' B D2 L' U R2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 
2. 11.75 L2 D2 L F2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B D2 B2 L D' U2 L2 
3. 11.37 D' L' B2 U2 R B2 U2 R U2 L2 U' L2 U' B' D L' U R' F2 
4. (14.62) L2 B F L2 B R2 B U2 R2 B' L2 U R' B D2 L F2 R D' R F 
5. 9.95 B2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' F R D2 F' R U' B2 L2 U2 
6. 9.94 L F2 R2 U D2 R B' U L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 
7. 12.10 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 D' F' R' U L2 U F' U2 R2 
8. 10.34 D' R U2 B2 R' U2 L' R' F2 U2 L' U2 B' L U' B' F2 R U F 
9. (9.13) F' B' D2 L U D2 B R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 D2 B' 
10. 10.56 R2 B' R L' D B D2 R F' D' F L2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F' B2 D2 
11. 9.99 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F R2 B' L U' B' R2 F2 R' D R F R2 
12. 9.63 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 L' B U2 B2 D U' B' D L2 R' D


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 20, 2018)

15.xx second solve! New pb! I think it was about 15.50 secs.
(did it on a wall clock, no exact time.)


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 20, 2018)

First 3x3 PB of the new year: 12.73 average of 50 (previous PB was 12.94)

Also failed to get a PB ao5 and ao12, but we don't need to talk about that


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 20, 2018)

Really happy That they listed me here, it was quite a surprise http://www.teamcubicle.com/on-the-r...2018-will-callan-elijah-brown-igor-kowalczyk/


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 20, 2018)

Dropped my 5x5 pb by 10 seconds on the first solve on my wushuang m


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 21, 2018)

First sub 2 5x5 single, 1:56 from 2:03


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 21, 2018)

lol what how
1. 9.32 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L' U2 B U2 L F D2 R2 B U'
2. 9.89 U L F2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' D B D' R2 U2 R' B L R'
3. 9.57 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 L' R F' L B' D R D2 B2 F
4. 8.47 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 F L' U B2 F U F' L2
5. 9.33 R2 F' U2 F U2 B2 R2 F L2 B L D2 R' U R2 D' F2 L R'
6. 7.76 L U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D' R F' L2 D' U' F2 L' U
7. 9.84 B' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 D F' D2 F L2 D2 R B L U'
8. 7.43 B2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 R' F L R2 B2 R2 F' L U R'
9. 9.86 L R U2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 B R' D L' D' F' R'
10. 8.91 L2 U' B2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 D F2 B L2 R B' L' R' B2 U2 F' U'
11. 7.45 L F' R2 F' D' B R' D2 F2 U2 B U2 B' D2 F U2 F R2 U'
12. 8.11 B R' B2 R D B' U' F' U L2 F D2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 R2 B
13. 9.88 L B L' F R L' D2 R U B' F2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 B2
14. 8.52 U2 B' U2 D B' R F2 D F R' B2 R' D2 R U2 B2 U2 R' L2
15. 8.47 F D2 L2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B F' L' D F' D' B2 U' B' R2 D2 F'
16. 9.92 F R2 D F' R D2 B' R' U' F' D2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 F2
17. 9.45 B D F D' L' B D F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 R' F'
18. 9.96 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B U F2 U' L2 D F' U L'
19. 9.09 D' R B R L F D F' D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R
20. 9.38 B2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B R2 B' R' B2 R2 D' R F2 U B' R U2
21. 9.92 L' U R L2 F2 D' R2 F B R D B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D' F2 L2
22. 8.43 B D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 B2 D L2 F' D R B' D2 U' R F'
23. 7.80 F R2 U2 L2 F U2 B D2 F R2 F2 R' B' D B' F2 R B2 D' F U'
24. 8.56 F U2 D' R2 U' F U R' L F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R'
25. 8.01 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B F' R' B R B D L2 D2 R'

consistency.jpeg


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 22, 2018)

Idk if this a fail or not but I missed skewb podium at Wolfpack winter 2018 by .03 seconds


----------



## asacuber (Jan 22, 2018)

Lol is wca being updated? you can only see 2x2 results


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 22, 2018)

Sub-1:30 5x5 ao50. 
It was 1:41 before I got the wushuang M

If any of you guys look at the dates in my PB sheet, it should be pretty clear what I am practicing lately.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 22, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol what how
> 1. 9.32 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L' U2 B U2 L F D2 R2 B U'
> 2. 9.89 U L F2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' D B D' R2 U2 R' B L R'
> 3. 9.57 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 L' R F' L B' D R D2 B2 F
> ...


what the?!
What is your ao100?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 23, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> what the?!
> What is your ao100?


His PB sheet has it. Look in his signature.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 23, 2018)

OH
16.22 average and 14.83 Single
3rd place at Lions Cubing 2018 (my first podium with actual competition)

I beat Chris by .23 seconds
Improved my average by over a second!

E: Also SR2 or SR1 if a someone with Korean citizenship and had ASRs but lives in Illinois doesn't count because this person claims the Republic of Korea as their home?
My first SR in something that other people actually care about!


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 24, 2018)

yay
39.43 Uw2 R' U D L2 Rw2 R2 B2 F' Fw L F Fw D B2 Uw' Rw2 B L U' B Uw' U' Fw' F' D F D' B R U L U B Rw' F U2 Uw' B2 Uw


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 24, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yay
> 39.43 Uw2 R' U D L2 Rw2 R2 B2 F' Fw L F Fw D B2 Uw' Rw2 B L U' B Uw' U' Fw' F' D F D' B R U L U B Rw' F U2 Uw' B2 Uw


Is that your first sub-40?


Spoiler



If it is, then I have 6, sorry.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 24, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Is that your first sub-40?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


2nd


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 24, 2018)

First Sub 10 3x3 average!
Done in the weekly comps.
ao5- 9.91
8.89
(15.74)
10.17
10.67
(8.59)


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 24, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> >switch from Cubicle Wuque M back to my old nonmagnetic Wuque
> >get PBs (51.415 ao50, 52.405 ao100)


>switch from nonmagnetic Wuque to Wuque M again
>get more PBs (51.125 ao50, 51.998 ao100)

:thinking:

(also did 160+ 4×4×4 solves which probably comes in second in terms of my longest cubing sessions, the top spot still being a 500-solve 3×3×3 session back in 2016)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 24, 2018)

12.57 3x3 ao50, also sub 13.5 globally.

And I think my PB sheet is now public, don't know if it was before hand.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 25, 2018)

Zero new posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 26, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Zero new posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*clicks "Mark Forums Read"*
same


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 26, 2018)

14.459 PB ao50. (Session average was trash though; couldn't even get sub-15.5 consistently.)

And new OH PBs by about a whole second: 24.733 ao50 and 25.439 ao100.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 26, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> I did that once lol


lol I was bored so I just went for it.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 27, 2018)

Official 3.54 Skewb average


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 27, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Broke my PB single again
> 7.24
> PLL skip
> 2nd sub 8 ever
> Beats my previous PB by .5


lol my PB would have been like 10-11.


----------



## James Hake (Jan 27, 2018)

1. 7.906 L' F2 D L D2 R' F B' L D' L' F2 U2 L' D2 L U2 D2 L

x2
*L' F2 U' F' *// 2x2x2
*y R U R F2* // finish Xcross
*(U2' y) L' U L U' L U2 L'* // F2L2
*U R U' R' U2 R U' R'* // F2L3
*U L' U2 L U' L' U L *// F2L4
*U R' U' F' U F R *// OLL
*U' *// PLL skip

40 HTM / 7.906 = 5.05 tps


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 27, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol my PB would have been like 10-11.


When what? I average close to sub 13 now.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 27, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> When what? I average close to sub 13 now.


In that time of cubing.


----------



## James Hake (Jan 27, 2018)

full step 7.74

R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R U' L U' B R D' L' B2

x2
*(D' U') L F' y U' R' F R D D* // cross
*U' l U L' U' M'* // F2L1
*y L' U L2 U' L2' U L* // F2L2+3
*R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'* // F2L4
*r U R' U R U2' r'* // OLL
*U' U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'* // PLL

59 HTM / 7.74 = 7.62 tps


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 28, 2018)

1.96 official 2x2 average, tied old NR, but was beaten by the wonderful George Scholey who got 1.93 
9.99 official square-1 average, which is pretty awesome  Videos probably to come.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 28, 2018)

I learnt full CMLL!


----------



## sloshycomic123 (Jan 28, 2018)

I just solved a 4x4 for the first time!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Time to learn CMLLEO , Pinkie Pie and 1-look LSE


1001010101001 said:


> I learnt full CMLL!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 29, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Broke my PB single again
> 7.24
> PLL skip
> 2nd sub 8 ever
> Beats my previous PB by .5





greentgoatgal said:


> When what? I average close to sub 13 now.


Why can't I sub get a sub 8 if I'm almost sub 12 :confused:?

PB is still 8.08, I've had ~16 8s , 75+ 9s , and 0 7s .

Haha nice one though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Wtf pure sub-3 7x7 ao12, having mild food poisoning makes you fast?!

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 2:42.114
Worst Time: 2:59.163
Session Avg: 2:50.894
Session Mean: 2:50.852
Individual Times: 
2:55.659, 2:51.119, 2:48.833, 2:48.367, 2:48.587, (2:42.114), 2:53.792, 2:46.451, 2:56.887, 2:49.835, (2:59.163), 2:49.417


----------



## Egide (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Guys, after a few hickups my cubing website is back online so if you are interested in ZBLL and advanced ZZ method, go check out http://egidecubing.com.
I also have a youtube channel mostly about the ZZmethod https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa36-HEemM8RyMKuuWeWb_Q


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 29, 2018)

"it's past midnight, maybe I should start doing my homework"
"but I can roll these averages into a PB…"
"but homework"
"but PBs"

1.5 hours later: 50.837 ao50 and 51.757 ao100 for 4×4×4.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 29, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Why can't I sub get a sub 8 if I'm almost sub 12 :confused:?
> 
> PB is still 8.08, I've had ~16 8s , 75+ 9s , and 0 7s .
> 
> Haha nice one though.


You're just super consistent


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 29, 2018)

Current mo 1500 is 12.99


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 29, 2018)

Got my second best solve ever doing warm up at a comp.
5.57 L D' R2 F2 R2 B' D L D L2 D2 F2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 L

z2 y R' U' R' F L 
R U R' U R U' R d' L' U L 
R U R' U R U R'
y U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y U R' F R F' U R U' R' U2

41 Moves = 7,3 tps


----------



## Draranor (Jan 30, 2018)

Broke 4x4 PB ao5, ao12, and ao50 tonight.

ao5: 39.69
ao12: 41.56
ao50: 43.27


----------



## James Hake (Jan 30, 2018)

3x3 pbs (within ~75 solves)


Spoiler: 9.05 mo3



1. 8.59 D B D2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 F D' L' B2 F2 D B' 
2. 8.40 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D B2 F' R B2 L U2 L' D2 R' B 
3. 10.15 B2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B R' U B D2 U2 F L R' U2 B2





Spoiler: 9.40 ao5



1. (13.17+) F' B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R U R' F U F R D2 
2. 9.24 R F2 R' B L2 F B D' R' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F 
3. 9.99 U2 R' F2 D' F' U2 B L B2 D' F' U2 F R2 F2 B' D2 B U2 B D2 
4. 8.98 D' B' U2 R2 B F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 L' F D' R F2 U' L' D2 R B 
5. (8.25) B2 D2 L U2 D' R B' R D F U2 D2 B L2 U2 F D2 R2 F





Spoiler: 10.53 ao12



1. 10.09 D2 F' U D' B' R' L D F2 U F' R2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 
2. 10.71 D2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 F' R2 B L' F2 L' F' 
3. 10.14+ B' D' R' D2 F' D F R' L' U' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 D' 
4. 10.67 L F2 R U2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 U L U' F U' F D2 L U B' 
5. 10.73 U B' L' D2 R' B' R2 U2 R B2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F 
6. 11.70 R2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 L R2 B2 D' B' D' U' B' F U' F' D2 B' 
7. 11.84 D' U' B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U' B L' U2 L U' L' B R' D' F' U2 
8. 10.69 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 L B2 U L B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B 
9. (13.63) B2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R2 B' U' R2 D' U L' R' B2 U' B 
10. 8.59 D B D2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 F D' L' B2 F2 D B' 
11. (8.40) U2 B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D B2 F' R B2 L U2 L' D2 R' B 
12. 10.15 B2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B R' U B D2 U2 F L R' U2 B2


----------



## asacuber (Jan 30, 2018)

bruh, for the 3rd time

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-30
avg of 5: 1.45

Time List:
1. 1.31 R F2 R2 F2 R U R2 F' U2 
2. 1.46 U F U F' U' R2 U' F U2 
3. 1.59 F' U' R2 F2 U R' U F R' 
4. (6.65+) F R U F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' R2 
5. (1.15) F U' R2 U F U2 R U' R2

new wuxia m, main


----------



## asacuber (Jan 30, 2018)

omg all sub 1
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 30, 2018)

3K solve session on 3x3 I did over the past 2 weeks: all but single and ao12 are PB's


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-30
solves/total: 2979/3002

single
best: 8.695
worst: 22.196

mean of 3
current: 13.251 (σ = 2.28)
best: 10.217 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 5
current: 12.957 (σ = 1.13)
best: 11.049 (σ = 0.55)

avg of 12
current: 13.841 (σ = 1.45)
best: 11.808 (σ = 1.54)

avg of 50
current: 13.406 (σ = 1.22)
best: 12.492 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 100
current: 13.419 (σ = 1.21)
best: 12.759 (σ = 1.11)

avg of 250
current: 13.303 (σ = 1.15)
best: 12.955 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 1000
current: 13.261 (σ = 1.20)
best: 13.171 (σ = 1.18)

Average: 13.410 (σ = 1.24)
Mean: 13.437

Time List: 
12.236, 13.066, 15.014, 15.130, 13.051, 19.267, 15.349, 14.296, 12.996, 13.622, 15.444, 15.104, 14.161, 14.604, 12.386, 14.400, 15.174, 12.871, 13.728, 13.473, 15.677, 15.367, 17.762, 13.596, 12.617, 14.484, 14.069, 15.218, 14.422, 13.954, 12.785, 13.871, 14.233, 12.492, 13.471, 17.417, 15.745, 13.201, 11.344, 13.314, 13.592, 16.136, 14.734, 12.488, 15.134, 14.326, 13.544, 13.588, 14.732, 13.929, 14.673, 12.983, 14.256, 12.543, 14.266, 13.234, 11.224, 13.789, 15.572, 12.838, 12.087, 10.805, 12.297, 12.032, 13.405, 13.168, 10.631, 12.732, 12.244, 13.413, 13.946, 11.189, 16.641, 12.135, 12.829, 14.696, 12.228, 16.398, 12.919, 15.124, 13.813, 17.293, 12.090, 15.290, 14.631, 12.647, 12.960, 14.811, 12.673, 13.336, 11.551, 11.420, 16.255, 12.899, 11.708, 11.832, 13.446, 13.076, 15.919, 16.058, 13.966, 15.377, 15.543, 14.256, 15.664, 14.727, 16.445, 12.971, 13.910, 18.255, 12.589, 14.168, 13.337, 13.015, 14.891, 11.907, 12.516, 14.217, 12.760, 15.117, 14.107, 12.895, 15.248, 11.907, 10.621, 13.145, 12.790, 14.674, 15.421, 14.033, 11.431, 16.474, 12.291, 14.218, 12.786, 12.200, 13.391, 13.582, 12.325, 13.647, 11.674, 17.175, 14.285, 13.219, 11.984, 12.782, 13.163, 14.278, 13.618, 17.096+, 12.217, 12.041, 15.628, 13.441, 14.966, 16.727, 13.718, 14.209, 13.119, 15.652, 12.502, 13.455, 15.029, 19.331, 14.416, 13.179, 13.391, 14.164, 13.275, 13.578, 15.232, 11.342, 12.843, 13.626, 13.708, 14.058, 11.794, DNF(15.610), 12.560, 14.482, 18.507, 13.657, 16.255, 12.642, 13.868, 13.322, 14.018, 13.670, 11.840, 14.211, 12.857, 16.712, 13.548, 11.703, 11.572, 12.631, 13.378, 13.657, 12.397, 12.792, 16.546, 10.123, 14.987, 16.310, 14.572, 11.962, 14.228, 16.551, 13.258, 13.009, DNF(14.123), 12.599, 11.620, 15.144, 14.637, 15.444, 16.820, 13.826, 13.640, 12.538, 15.606, 14.237, 15.371, 15.761, 14.814, 13.692, 14.899+, 11.578, 13.750, 13.497, 11.562, 10.819, 16.404, 12.665, 14.374, 13.003, 13.529, 14.811, 14.126, 19.234, 14.498, 14.090, 14.053, 11.984, 14.781, 13.146, 14.743, 15.616, 13.128, 15.035, 11.207, 13.215, 13.954, 11.949, 15.164, 13.606, 13.351, 14.153, 15.488, 12.287, 14.817, 15.409, 15.864, 10.201, 12.796, 12.460, 15.552, 14.640, 13.334, 12.714, 14.709, 13.031, 11.008, 13.552, 16.584, 10.264, 11.322, 14.843, 13.393, 12.721, 12.329, 13.765, 10.843, 14.242, 15.584, 10.997, 11.448, 11.063, 13.390, 12.962, 13.513, 14.328, 14.304, 14.713, 14.939, 13.878, 13.102, 15.670, 10.910, 13.873, 14.752, 13.376, 22.167, 12.973, 11.909, 13.700, 13.124, 11.584, 14.231, 13.074, 13.512, 13.004, 13.824, 14.384, 11.100, 11.197, 14.313, 15.995, 22.196, 13.204, 10.924, 13.722, 13.221, 13.721, 14.327, 14.735, 17.632, 13.082, 11.760, 14.808, 13.161, 13.906, 15.988, 16.282, 11.455, 12.915, 14.083, 13.588, 13.467, 12.101, 13.199, 13.268, 13.578, 15.523, 14.306, 15.111, 16.593, 15.290, 12.412, 12.446, 12.616, 15.654, 12.072, 13.646, 13.804, 14.284, 13.124, 13.639, 14.148, 16.376, 14.172, 17.343, 12.970, 15.834, 14.119, 15.474, 14.611, 14.996, 17.957, 11.336, 12.240, 13.052, 11.163, 14.835, 15.206, 15.921, 12.599, 12.711, 12.036, 15.144, 14.210, 14.145, 14.501, 14.136, 12.280, 14.503, 11.053, 14.589, 17.496, 13.554, 14.864, 11.896, 12.408, 15.402, 12.158, 16.808, 12.985, 12.473, 10.723, 17.484, 15.499, 15.737, 12.479, 13.397, 14.075, 14.424, 11.592, 14.502, 14.978, 17.123, 12.299, 13.915, 11.878, 13.792, 15.204, 12.405, 14.642, 13.065, 14.486, 14.173, 12.810, 14.365, 13.399, 15.376, 13.988, 16.585, 12.881, 14.360, 13.967, 14.447, 14.486, 13.030, 13.604, 14.199, 12.739, 13.629, 14.915, 13.341, 14.256, 13.005, 15.721, 11.938, 11.137, 16.594, 13.213, 11.083, 13.201, 13.530, 11.673, 12.663+, 13.237, 16.180, 13.091, 13.162, 15.375, 12.401, 13.423, 13.560, 16.645, 17.703, 14.510, 13.555, 12.311, 15.201, 11.404, 14.154, DNF(14.188), 15.007, 13.431, 12.164, 12.707, 15.806, 12.987, 14.707, 14.953, 12.249, 13.603, 10.784, 13.935, 15.587, 11.706, 14.140, 13.996, 12.292, 14.646, 13.354, 13.826, 13.558, 13.077, 15.575, 12.791, 14.847, 14.739, 13.390, 12.885, 11.957, 12.720, 12.660, 15.319, 14.931, 12.761, 13.921, 14.642, 13.214, 11.644, 14.529, 13.532, 13.011, 18.664, 13.849, 16.094, 11.334, 15.509, 13.757, 15.270, 14.148, 13.649, 13.548, 10.714, 14.249, 12.673, 18.043, 16.512, 14.285, 16.365, 12.087, 13.542, 15.825, 11.314, 15.703, 16.321, 14.569, 13.530, 13.761, 15.674, 14.003, 12.495, 16.091, 11.761, 11.606, 12.483, 16.144, 13.064, 14.360, 14.256, 15.999, 12.021, 14.892, 13.977, 13.259, 13.571, 13.924, 14.023, 17.006, 12.891, 13.966, 16.130, 13.994, 11.146, 15.384, 13.514, 17.836, 15.270, 13.957, 12.044, 14.356, 13.649, 15.783, 12.460, 10.455, 15.961, 12.010, 13.856, 10.951, 13.426, 14.720, 13.148, 11.327, 13.272, 9.991, 15.909, 11.678, 14.875, 15.051, 12.728, 14.435, 13.970, 13.924, 13.975, 16.871, 13.634, 13.095, 13.324, 11.670, 15.297, 14.072, 14.947, 11.657, 16.249, 14.233, 13.295, 10.572, 16.068, DNF(13.002), 13.165, 13.175, 12.733, 14.069, 10.761, 11.819, 13.835, 14.810, 11.662, 15.526, 16.181, 12.521, 13.587, 17.841, 12.776, 14.700, 13.567, 13.743, 13.786, 13.337, 12.130, 13.744, 10.892, 11.839, 15.135, 13.064, 12.765, 14.783, 12.243, 11.753, 15.607, 13.208, 13.927, 14.400, 15.798, 12.409, 11.737, 14.273, 14.058, 15.718, 13.932, 12.689, 10.212, 14.330, 11.522, 11.932, 13.042, 13.014, 12.934, 12.779, 12.843, 14.760, 11.893, 12.986, 13.194, 13.373, 13.996, 13.717, 15.942, 14.127, 13.223, 14.499, 12.265, 12.305, 13.895, 11.036, 15.222, 12.573, 15.204, 13.499, 13.404, 11.810, 10.517, 14.436, 14.229, 12.963, 14.396, 13.162, 10.340, 12.787, 15.180, 13.136, 11.408, 12.675, 15.520, 13.700, 12.295, 15.173, 15.019, 15.502, 13.641, 14.587, 12.511, 14.251, 17.512, 14.718, 11.005, 18.588, 13.568, 13.367, 13.699, 13.246, 15.569, 16.284, 14.108, 15.061, 13.347, 11.690, 13.135, 15.505, 12.481, 13.107, 14.230, 12.429, 12.641, 11.840, 14.321, 14.817, 15.656, 15.134, 13.496, 9.403, 16.246, 12.270, 12.589, 18.499, 13.965, 12.226, 13.586, 14.970, 12.646, 12.623, 12.859, 12.936, 19.976, 11.953, 15.540, 13.432, 12.625, 12.694, 13.436, 14.151, 13.246, 14.072, 13.513, 13.372, 14.240, 12.903, 14.617, 11.753, 12.690, 12.687, 13.339, 17.316, 13.260, 13.214, 12.713, 10.888, 13.518, 14.894, 16.816, 12.425, 15.120, 11.275, 13.130, 12.052, 10.803, 12.392, 12.747, 12.886, 10.267, 13.616, 12.169, 15.043, 12.669, DNF(13.868), 16.302+, 12.484, 16.661, 13.240, 14.199, 15.861, 12.181, 14.152, 15.957, 11.838, 14.031, 14.669, 14.476, 17.779, 11.585, 13.732, 12.212, 14.604, 13.922, 13.582, 15.357, 14.030, 10.647, 14.897, 12.707, 14.103, 13.277, 12.811, 13.720, 13.566, 14.640, 12.548, 14.948, 17.387, 12.716, 13.642, 14.724, 15.521, 13.902, 12.161, 12.585, 17.331, 12.966, 14.533, 14.485, 15.157, 10.611, 15.413, 13.345, 13.149, 12.154, 13.706, 12.262, 16.765, 12.941, 14.001, 12.608, 13.001, 13.302, 16.153, 11.429, 15.358, 13.750, 13.818, 12.723, 13.026, 13.065, 13.682, 13.942, 13.454, 13.554, 13.410, 13.407, 14.417, 12.359, 12.688, 14.137, 13.008, 13.833, 13.516, 12.018, 13.327, 11.769, 15.228, 12.892, 15.828, 14.773, 14.013, 11.785, 12.456, 15.042, 13.411, 15.106, 14.236, 13.359, 17.018, 12.706, 12.670, 16.883, 16.477, 13.934, 12.163, 16.160, 12.855, 14.067, 16.055, 12.748, 16.050, 14.584, 13.152, 15.618, 14.070, 11.944, 14.500, 14.696, 11.330, 13.480, 14.445, 16.801, 15.606, 12.692, 16.424, 12.004, 12.883, 13.224, 15.936, 13.945, 11.572, 11.368, 15.477, 14.189, 16.598, 15.385, 13.481, 13.645, 11.695, 11.147, 11.982, 11.197, 13.251, 11.047, 12.392, 14.319, 13.532, 13.716, 13.018, 12.181, 12.962, 11.808, 15.767, 12.862, 10.892, 15.840, 14.172, 11.007, 11.878, DNF(17.059), 11.218, 12.387, 11.013, 14.727, 12.327, 11.064, 13.127, 12.551, 13.228, 11.728, 10.650, 11.694, 12.062, DNF(14.239), 12.672, 15.356, 13.948, 14.976, 11.365, 11.933, 13.333+, 14.296+, 11.720, 14.722, 13.171, 11.401, 13.588, 14.387, 13.024, 13.879, 14.514, 12.419, 12.655, 14.678, 11.398, 12.510, 15.324, 9.949, 10.283, 13.234, 12.408, 15.303, 12.765, 12.687, 12.686, 12.280, 16.392, 14.848, 14.337, 13.324, 12.649, 12.349, 13.186, 13.595, 11.683, 15.666, 12.216, 13.759, 13.893, 14.849, 13.792, 12.377, 13.661, 11.124, 14.974, 13.501, 14.305, 12.083, 10.306, 11.301, 12.452, 13.264, 12.417, 12.438, 12.699, 14.378, 11.807, 12.581, 14.122, 15.436, 13.234, 16.136, 11.704, 13.097, 14.337, 14.348, 14.811, 14.303, 14.925, 13.242, 14.847, 12.067, 12.578, 13.012, 12.628, 12.709, 16.318+, 11.371, 13.307, DNF(11.605), 10.978, 14.933, 11.920, 15.337, 15.524, 14.862, 12.964, 14.316, 14.163, 12.798, 11.359, 13.929, 13.887, 12.516, 14.502, 13.749, 12.369, 16.328, 12.477, 13.420, 15.520, 15.903, 12.436, 11.529, 10.737, 12.225, 14.682, 12.509, 11.677, 12.935, 14.837, 14.018, 13.292, 16.168+, 15.310, 14.120, 11.170, 16.013, 12.715, 12.798, 11.533, 13.465, 13.959, 13.940, 12.820, 12.751, 10.473, 13.010, 13.654, 13.705, 10.407, 15.641, 11.045, 13.624, 15.092, 12.340, 14.720, 13.923, 14.169, 12.599, 12.369, 13.698, 13.070, 13.551, 13.092, 11.760, 12.955, 12.213, 14.506, 10.630, 12.956, 13.636, 13.830, 12.343, 15.238, 11.016, 13.869, 13.267, 13.007, 12.287, 16.146, 10.765, 17.168, 13.724, 13.826, 11.700, 12.992, 12.704, 11.005, 14.054, 13.413, 12.490, 12.868, 13.797, 11.398, 12.347, 14.440, 11.776, 11.350, 12.154, 10.554, 14.867, 12.742, 11.568, 13.674, 13.027, 12.614, 11.295, 14.197, 13.042, 13.736, 15.610, 13.098, 13.368, 14.650, 12.271, 13.666, 13.285, 13.850, 13.457, 13.435, 12.236, 14.698, 12.758, 12.999, 16.202, 13.467, 12.994, 11.441, 12.124, 14.170, 13.183, 13.111, 16.950, 12.539, 14.688, 9.787, 14.166, 11.986, 14.232, 10.846, 11.723, 12.195, 12.027, 14.718, 10.307, 13.466, 13.969, 12.640, 12.876, 16.105, 13.642, 12.686, 12.956, 14.818, 13.826, 14.051, 13.419, 17.170, 14.848, 13.682, 12.340, 12.879, 11.924, 14.333, 12.861, 14.993, 11.466, 13.603, 12.225, 11.095, 11.925, 12.343, 14.945, 14.440, 11.388, 13.864, 12.489, 14.089, 13.219, 12.120, 10.539, 16.325, 13.692, 12.936, 14.019, 11.116, 12.797, 14.138, 10.545, 14.149, 14.216, 12.503, 12.653, 12.398, 13.080, 12.690, 14.211, 14.916, 12.310, 12.942, 12.464, 12.969, 11.851, 14.216, 11.962, 13.211, 15.072, 14.703, 13.353, 13.157, 13.218, 12.758, 10.813, 11.325, 12.979, 16.628, 12.309, 13.815, 14.593, 14.757, 11.217, 14.602, 11.197, 13.867, 10.106, 18.006, 14.659, 14.640, 18.679, 13.973, 11.789, 15.298, 12.010, 13.266, 17.783, 12.603, 15.072, 12.108, 17.514, 10.494, 15.621, 12.851, 14.713, 14.266, 12.967, 10.850, 12.504, 15.170, 13.132, 14.371, 13.397, 16.519, 11.669, 10.961, 12.633, 14.855, 11.294, 13.024, 10.883, 14.465, 16.864, 15.094, 13.434, 14.009, 11.257, 15.275, 9.962, 16.719, 16.425, 11.098, 13.268, 11.249, 13.690, 15.313, 12.289, 13.127, 15.358, 10.004, 14.748, 15.194, 17.706, 14.248, 14.599, 11.584, 13.698, 13.092, 12.787, 16.619, 12.038, 14.222, 15.838, 12.577, 12.568, 13.816, 14.467, 14.307, 14.256, 11.450, 12.918, 14.252, 13.076, 14.049, 14.571, 17.494, 13.446, 10.435, 14.768, 14.241, 14.311, 14.671, 16.262, 12.785, 15.163, 14.496, 14.465, 12.054, 12.437, 15.679, 11.906, 12.798, 15.785, 12.058, 14.648, 18.118, 12.894, 11.561, 12.765, 13.432, 13.899, 9.762, 14.601, 16.582, 13.522, 11.728, 13.219, 12.713, 12.174, 11.094, 12.328, 14.441, 14.298, 15.820, 13.137, 13.546, 15.200, 14.821, 14.225, 15.754, 12.595, 14.363, 10.803, 15.191, 13.974, 12.243, 16.274, 14.685, 13.226, 12.020, 11.340, 15.736, 12.821, 13.405, 13.247, 12.795, 15.870, 11.368, 11.906, 13.696, 12.358, 11.694, 13.873, 14.488, 14.495, 14.926, 15.003, 14.280, 14.134, 12.640, 12.374, 12.802, 11.868, 12.244, 11.646, 12.111, 14.952, 12.171, 12.209, 14.074, 14.547, 11.368, 11.170, 12.569, 12.391, DNF(16.667), 12.800, 13.693, 14.963, 13.917, 12.135, 18.386, 12.276, 14.566, 16.270, 9.984, 12.685, 13.263, 13.604, 12.547, 14.371, 16.366, 12.613, 13.749, 11.992, DNF(12.085), 13.175, 13.620, 12.274, 11.416, 12.346, 13.125, 13.621, 11.253, 10.263, 13.429, 16.806, 12.528, 10.690, 12.651, 13.078, 12.404, 13.570, 14.490, 12.768, 13.324, 13.385, 14.440, 11.661, 11.543, 11.139, 10.617, 12.997, 13.431, 17.017, 12.059, 13.071, 13.920, 15.394, 15.322, 14.985, 14.727, 11.936, 10.968, 13.236, 13.068, 11.990, 12.727, 16.244, 14.676, 14.728, 13.031, 12.908, 12.646, 13.995, 14.922, 12.110, 14.189, 12.663, 14.122, 17.591, 13.154, 12.731, 11.597, 14.560, 14.522, 11.743, 14.973, 12.330, 15.885, 15.011, 12.387, 12.313, 12.669, 14.758+, 12.715, 12.439, 11.218, 12.252, 12.116, 12.839, 13.452, 15.183, 11.175, 12.686, 13.336, 12.114, 14.722, 12.595, 14.449, 15.488, 13.122, 14.412, 16.120, 13.610, 12.240, DNF(15.399), 12.562, 11.971, 13.531, 13.626, 13.478, 14.698, 11.798, 17.229, 12.386, 13.515, 14.163, 12.528, 15.078, 14.527, 11.600, 15.007, 13.605, 14.424, 14.875, 13.431, 15.412, 13.567, 14.852, 14.979, 13.672, 11.388, 14.691, 13.928, 12.369, 12.447, 12.131, 12.696, 15.598, 13.190, 13.152, 12.562, 12.817, 17.380, 13.454, 15.903, 17.933, 14.015, 11.905, 11.974, 12.714, 14.819, 13.519, 13.353, 11.461, 14.275, 13.637, 12.701, 12.179, 12.761, 14.431, 14.368, 15.311, 13.083, 16.000, 13.146, 14.105, 14.983, 12.398, 10.261, 14.639, 13.320, 13.355, 12.049, 13.734, 13.407, 12.462, 12.338, 13.697, 12.890, 14.654, 13.428, 12.753, 13.753, 10.509, 12.718, 10.952, 13.766, 13.626, 13.153, 15.452, 11.006, 12.585, 11.347, 12.114, 21.620, 11.032, 13.105, 11.138, 13.071, 12.122, 13.532, 12.107, 11.149, 12.019, 14.451, 11.212, 14.450, 14.849, 12.691, 14.077, 11.221, 12.861, 12.456, 13.070, 13.079, 11.738, 12.290, 15.465, 12.332, 11.605, 14.967, 12.316, 9.963, 11.131, 12.481, 13.407, 12.680, 10.742, 14.114, 12.156, 10.686, 15.815, 12.813, 11.801, 13.032, 13.361, 13.993, 15.628, 13.015, 14.505, 15.205, 15.187, 11.567, 15.031, 14.010, 16.180, 16.959, 12.319, 11.372, 12.833, 10.908, 14.026, 13.153, 14.556, 11.060, 11.722, 12.799, 14.114, 13.661, 10.114, 15.572, 19.370+, 12.621, 16.130, 14.225, 13.349, 14.417, 11.574, 12.682, 13.276, 12.274, 13.628, 12.445, 14.210, 13.362, 13.703, 14.548, 14.582, 13.334, 15.747, 14.449, 11.728, 14.548, 13.686, 18.036, 14.668, 11.548, 14.680, 10.181, 14.461, 15.565, 13.493, 13.258, 13.567, 13.863, 15.122, 14.060, 12.305, 12.615, 13.384, 10.659, 15.843, 12.650, 12.466, 14.827, 12.977, 12.100, 12.672, 14.458, 10.921, 13.798, 12.953, 13.400, 13.377, 12.241, 14.516, 14.060, 13.471, 13.942, 10.381, 13.202, 12.702, 11.295, 13.210, 13.168, 12.794, 9.269, 14.803, 14.612, 10.598, 11.046, 11.086, DNF(13.036), 14.401, 11.630, 12.512, 13.070, 11.992, 13.462, 13.935, 13.665, 14.853, 14.163, 13.014, 11.000, 11.670, 11.700, 12.622, 12.019, 11.374, 13.488, 11.915, 12.382, 13.811, 14.355, 11.600, 15.344, 14.227, 14.988, 13.579, 10.673, 12.302, 11.652, 14.749, 14.043, 12.499, 16.784, 10.606, 13.837+, 13.089, 12.585+, 12.137, 13.663, 15.047, 12.893, 11.345, 13.803, 13.376, 11.316, 11.477, 13.780, 13.381, 12.100, 12.164, 14.116, 12.191, 11.836, 14.778, 14.923, 11.057, 13.933, 13.481+, 13.525, 13.470, 11.896, 12.918, 14.301, DNF(16.555), 13.734, 11.520, 13.138, 12.568, 11.180, 16.604, 12.205, 13.029, 14.450, 12.846, 13.702, 11.760, 14.351, 11.479, 14.691, 13.198, 11.652, 12.095, 13.289, 12.866, 13.148, 14.815, 13.567, 18.517, 12.988, 12.087, 14.147, 14.736, 13.063, 13.261, 12.850, 13.267, 14.374, 12.921, 16.836, 16.100, 12.275, 12.438, 13.121, 11.541, 16.580, 10.581, 12.010, 13.659, 14.528, 11.531, 14.697, 17.203, 14.177, 10.449, 12.149, 15.015, 11.062, 10.678, 12.829, 13.069, 13.289, 10.818, 12.927, 10.085, 13.783, 12.192, 11.376, 12.026, 12.147, 12.106, 14.235, 12.826, 13.392, 12.915, 12.184, 12.348, 12.291, 15.734, 12.727, 12.828, 11.391, 11.699, 11.818, 11.144, 14.362, 12.789, 11.229, 13.832, 13.135, 13.678, 14.998, 11.719, 13.650, 11.844, 13.619, 12.926, 11.171, 12.454, 10.958, 13.665, 10.961, 12.685, 13.403, 15.139, 13.484, 12.964, 11.963, 11.119, 13.172, 12.902, 12.381, 14.008, 15.146, 12.664, 12.465, 14.292, 12.914, 12.757, 12.356, 15.500, 12.618, 13.663, 13.243, 12.238, 15.270, 12.318, 10.393, 11.773, 13.869, 13.795, 13.609, 14.016, 13.831, 13.045, 13.457, 13.781, 9.225, 14.195, 12.647, 11.242, 13.251, 10.122, 8.695, 13.734, 11.470, 12.507, 13.674, 12.414, 13.975, 14.754, 12.788, 13.847, 13.474, 13.701, 15.926, 12.690, 10.848, 12.804, 12.799, 10.910, 13.523, 11.907, 12.299, 12.422, 13.386, 12.340, 14.773, 12.700, 15.750, 18.234, 13.989, 11.385, 14.231, 12.239, 14.689, 12.511, 12.695, 11.558, 12.726, 14.205, 11.955, 15.553, 16.381, 10.066, 14.037, 14.668, 13.116, 14.664, 11.523, 16.008, 11.753, 12.970, 12.624, 13.905, 15.442, 15.923, 13.213, 13.479, 13.575, 12.931, 13.099, 10.244, 13.507, 11.869, 14.431, 13.583, 14.090, 12.154, 14.088, 13.522, 11.250, 13.655, 14.785, 16.883, 16.187, 13.769, 12.361, 14.159, 13.129, 11.440, 11.919, 15.449, 13.957, 13.648, 13.455, 13.972, 12.477, 14.604, 12.005, 13.081, 13.439, 12.209, 11.700, 19.315, 12.242, 12.247, DNF(15.986), 11.179, 11.814, 13.062, 12.049, 12.993, 14.086, 14.532, 10.822, 12.175, 10.969, 12.011, 12.678, 14.284, 12.046, 13.720, 13.158, 14.310, 12.324, 12.730, 12.251, 11.568, 9.596, 11.807, 12.828, 12.163, 13.447, 13.145, 14.546, 9.952, 13.561, 11.842, 12.136, 15.256, 13.247, 15.058, 12.056, 14.718, 14.019, 13.072, 12.431, 14.471, 13.585, 15.955, 13.228, 13.952, 10.816, 11.703, 9.598, 14.707, 13.546, 13.668, 13.254, 15.091, 12.331, 13.748, 13.556, 18.519, 9.951, 16.293, 12.436, 14.403, 13.162, 12.332, 12.986, 13.926, 14.115, 13.472, 15.438, 12.493, 12.655, 16.697, 12.011, 13.720, 14.445, 13.016, 11.337, 13.397, 13.191, 15.240, 12.967, 13.787, 14.480, 11.672, 13.262, 14.540, 12.216, 13.032, 13.939+, 14.175, 13.849, 13.990, 12.833, 14.656, 11.987, 12.612, 10.991, 14.460, 15.234, 14.609, 12.395, 13.612, 12.869, 13.284, 12.118, 13.211, 12.716, 14.026, DNF(15.757), 14.140, 15.170, 10.453, 14.308, 18.185, 12.662, 13.208, 14.563, 13.714, 14.857, 12.406, 13.527, 13.698, 11.400, 12.006, 13.126, 12.412, 12.960, 14.730, 14.193, 13.117, 12.421, 13.084, 14.120, 13.365, 12.159, 12.035, 13.859, 14.126, 11.821, 12.165, 14.261, 15.098, 13.927, 14.411, 13.805, 10.288, 13.639, 10.286, 18.815, 14.400, 14.239, 12.174, 13.202, 13.797, 13.041, 11.101, 12.455, 13.013, 12.557, 12.393, 11.851, 12.118, 12.484, 16.687, 11.732, 12.877, 14.384, 11.934, 13.437, 13.720, 13.438, 17.117, 11.605, 12.434, 11.672, 14.525, 10.828, 13.993, 11.839, 12.565, 11.575, 11.975, 14.307, 15.835, 17.001, 14.710, 17.000, 12.056, 13.074, 11.887, 13.628, 11.918, 14.335, 14.756, 13.684, 13.500, 10.947, 11.490, 13.456, 15.534, 11.947, 11.401, 12.798, 11.429, 11.023, 11.693, 15.489, 13.606, 11.270, 14.950, 13.637, 10.949, 16.080, 13.438, 13.069, 12.029, 14.255, 13.301, 16.337, 12.493, 13.220, 14.250, 12.347, 13.688, 14.489, 12.500, 13.383, 13.795, 11.906, 13.347, 13.830, 13.748, 15.318, 13.365, 9.561, 13.198, 13.840, 14.102, 13.335, 12.845, 12.575, 16.273, 10.352, 15.341, 14.585, 11.944, 12.746, 14.875, 12.561, 11.722, 12.480, 10.939, 12.507, 12.596, 12.147, 12.473, 11.586, 14.156, 12.809, 13.493, 12.955, 15.049, 13.491, 13.908, 12.837, 11.675, 11.472, 17.434, 12.038, 14.382, 11.098, 12.906, 14.580, 11.957, 13.473, 13.264, 12.645, 15.246, 12.973, 13.521, 11.615, 12.569, 13.319, 13.272, 12.945, 13.948, 12.834, 13.155, 13.936, 13.463, 16.595, 17.743, 14.381, 13.649, 13.698, 16.225, 13.857, 10.488, 11.020, 13.673, 16.366, 12.869, 10.262, 13.589, 14.424, 15.891, 13.441, 14.533, 14.524, 11.281, 14.185, 12.363, 13.637, 11.439, 12.597, 12.615, 12.999, 13.057, 12.045, 16.974+, 14.211, 14.112, 13.670, 13.262, 15.009, 13.322, 10.950, 11.655, 11.406, 11.551, 14.980, 13.199, 12.658, 15.495, 14.091, 13.203, 11.289, 11.859, 13.966, 12.222, 14.863, 14.703, 15.035, 11.870, 15.618, 15.707, 15.125, 13.776+, 12.489, 13.288, 13.731, 12.104, 13.261, 14.342, 13.918, 11.402, 15.535, 15.698, 11.730, 14.118, 14.058, DNF(11.898), 12.568, 12.848, 14.292, 12.207, 20.618+, 13.697, 13.113, 13.110, 11.834, 13.565, 13.164, 12.282, 14.009, 12.240, 14.990, 13.932, 15.676, 13.443, 13.621, 14.078, 11.971, 12.608, 13.583, 14.903, 12.196, 12.192, 14.114, 14.232, 12.675, 14.037, 14.105, 12.216, 11.649, 13.109, 15.884, 14.639, 12.279, 12.818, 15.495, 12.261, 12.113, 12.886, 14.377, 13.474, 13.749, 13.677, 12.296, 13.601, 14.607, 12.003, 13.684, 10.915, 10.524, 12.920, 13.900, 11.623, 9.903, 9.125, 12.239, DNF(13.346), 13.437, 9.530, 13.086, 15.829, 13.226, 13.211, 12.629, 14.456, 12.579, 11.617, 11.924, 12.640, 11.951, 11.651, 11.213, 13.910, 12.791, DNF(17.510), 12.290, 14.136, 15.394, 13.012, 14.695, 9.872, 12.256, 11.738, 12.785, 14.812, 15.248, 11.465, 14.128, 13.969, DNF(17.812), 13.267, 13.296, 13.415, 12.795, 11.973, 14.556, 12.476, 15.038, 14.341, 14.434, 16.249, 14.738, 11.099, 14.812, 13.549, 12.375, 12.964, 15.891, 14.813, 12.743, 16.068, 14.152, 11.568, 12.392, 12.235, 16.457, 11.841, 14.988, 15.769, 13.961, 16.258, 12.147, 13.803, 12.084, 15.609, 13.511, 12.854, 11.177, 9.956, 13.337, DNF(17.943), 13.396, 13.204, 13.875, 14.747, 11.425, 9.609, 11.579, 11.958, 13.196, 14.017, 14.021, 11.608, 12.007, 11.162, 14.820, 12.350, 11.039, 12.432, 12.273, 12.546, 15.281, 12.609, 17.320, 14.982, 12.334, 12.358, 13.728, 13.451, 13.583, 12.526, 12.068, 12.124, 14.880, 12.418, 13.443, 12.162, 13.922, 15.862, 13.564, 12.856, 14.004, 12.551, 12.067, 11.603, 13.922, 12.986, 11.742, 9.979, 13.626, 12.451, 15.380, 14.072, 10.560, 12.887, 10.576, 15.454, 12.192, 12.247, 12.929, 10.003, 12.532, 14.524, 14.514, 13.089, 11.942, 13.661, 11.556, 12.480, 11.248, 11.338, 12.096, 15.718, 11.779, 11.560, 11.815, 12.472, 16.445, 14.506, 12.451, 12.578, 11.468, 12.034, 10.817, 15.005, 13.285, 14.514, 14.790, 12.272, 11.448, 12.811, 15.042, 11.041, 13.681, 12.173, 11.363, 15.462, 13.398, 14.613, 14.724, 13.838, 12.492, 18.638, 11.654, 11.445, 12.900, 14.684, 15.751, 12.776, 12.030, 11.619, 11.931, 12.778, 10.076, 12.209, 11.558, 11.485, 15.437, 14.686, DNF(15.520), 12.467, 16.687, 9.756, 13.062, 14.092, 13.758, 15.615, 13.627, 12.746, 10.998, 13.110, 11.864, DNF(10.278), 11.765, 11.501, 16.739, 13.623, 11.901, 12.085, 13.318, 11.512, 11.514, 17.388, 13.033, 12.265, 14.654, 13.345, 14.166, 13.487, 13.765, 12.202, 12.679, 12.242, 12.889, 12.222, 13.608, 14.867, 15.097, 14.886, 11.848, 13.082, 15.652, 13.509, 12.339, 11.155, 12.840, 11.652, 12.874, 10.944, 14.694, 13.231, 11.481, 12.750, 12.430, 13.307, 12.800, 14.961, 16.655, 14.418, 12.340, 13.773, 10.004, 17.241, 12.114, 12.048, 13.248, 15.555, 14.159, 12.250, 11.620, 15.225, 10.599, 13.468, 13.500, 10.452, 11.522, 13.756, 9.969, 11.173, 12.650, 13.009, 13.133, 13.014, 13.789, 12.562, 14.709, 14.003, 12.985, 12.909, 12.590, 13.681, 14.831, 12.781, 11.836, 14.940, 11.554, 12.423, 12.638, 13.924, 13.269, 11.775, 12.229, 12.230, 13.992, 12.495, 14.946, 13.327, 19.094, 14.675, 13.085, 12.969, 15.073, 14.322, 12.203, 12.652, 13.668, 15.395, 9.286, 12.940, 12.792, 13.323, 11.081, 14.656, 12.546, 12.092, 12.711, 13.229, 17.685, 12.155, 11.406, 14.186, 12.853, 13.483, 14.807, 11.020, 13.664, 12.528, 12.443, 12.183, 13.062, 14.686, 14.163, 13.939, 13.880, 15.085, 14.553, 16.607, 14.779, 10.329, 16.255, 11.267, 11.260, 12.930, 12.608, 11.797, 13.783, 13.884, 12.946, 13.559, 11.409, 12.774, 12.965, 13.435, 14.432, 14.196, 13.446, 14.177, 11.004, 12.761, 13.702, 21.492, 12.841, 14.739+, 13.131, 12.989, 16.180, 15.464, 13.035, 13.419, 15.135, 13.936, 12.228, 13.980, 14.526, 10.996, 16.303, 13.279, 14.693, 14.840, 13.425, 10.618, 13.587, 12.126, 12.846, 13.158, 12.760, 12.142, 14.977, 12.900, 12.018, 15.700, 9.203, 11.017, 12.746, 13.733, 12.978, 12.212, 15.360, 13.161, 12.368, DNF(16.281), 12.680, 12.798, 10.971, 11.128, 14.113, 14.734, 13.323, 13.601, 14.145, 13.249, 12.619, 17.735, 13.147, 11.695, 11.737, 12.337, 13.471, 13.473, 12.313, 12.858, 11.230, 13.445, 13.543, 14.975, 13.715, 12.915, 12.689, 13.323, 18.927, 13.689, 13.507, 12.937, 12.444, 14.447, 15.379, 13.861, 12.490, 13.335, 15.905, 13.631, 13.884, 12.953, 11.801, 12.352, 16.644, 13.109, 16.800, 11.583, 12.308, 13.883, 17.059, 14.243, 12.787, 14.108, 13.274, 11.291, 13.284, 11.762, 13.764, 14.632, 13.570, 13.688, 13.631, 14.760, 12.278, 11.146, 13.334, 14.289, 12.593, 13.443, 13.126, 15.737, 12.509, 12.214, 15.554, 12.102, 11.500, 12.616, 16.852, 14.959, 14.173, 11.291, 14.028, 11.394, 13.538, 11.830, 15.126, 11.741, 14.818, 12.024, 14.808, 12.144, 12.289, 13.026, 13.815, 12.520, 16.110, 11.943, 14.235, 14.362, 16.480, 15.389, 12.617, 12.586, 12.062, 14.885, 10.643, 14.224


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 30, 2018)

11.09 PB ao12
12.44 PB ao100


----------



## James Hake (Jan 31, 2018)

16.06 OH pb single (first sub 20 lol)
R D' F2 U F R U D R2 L F2 U2 R2 L B2 D2 L F2 U2 D'



Spoiler: basic reconstruction



z2 y’
*U2 L’ U2 R2 L’ U F2* // cross
y2 *U L U’ L’ U L U L’* // F2L1
*U* y *L’ U L2 U’ L’* // F2L2
*U R U2 R’* y’* U’ L U’ L2 U L* // F2L3 + 4
*U’ f R U R’ U’ f’* // OLL





Spoiler: accurate reconstruction (righty)



z2 y’
*U U L’ U U* z’ *D’ U2* z *U* x *U2* // cross
x’ y *U *y z’ *D L’ D’ L D L D’* // F2L1
z y *U L’ U L’ L’ U’ L’* // F2L2
*U* z’ *U L’ L’ U’* z *U’* y *L U’ L’ L’ U L* // F2L3 + 4
*U’ f* z’ *U L U’ L’ f’* // OLL

43 / 16.06 = 2.67 tps


----------



## asacuber (Jan 31, 2018)

top 500 sum of ranks

Good stuff at udaan open: 
2x2 2nd, crap times though
3x3 8.74 PB
4x4 Overall PB avg how even lol
5x5 Sub 2 avg almost twice omg
OH Sub 18.5 avg lolwut also 15 FULLSTEP WITH F PERM UGHHH if only i had got something better... oh well still nice
FMC Beat my mean by one move lol, 34 single, WINWIN
Pyra w/o +2s I had 3rd in finals but still ok
Skewb 3.54 avg with 2.2x single!!!!!!
Mega PB avg, happy

Nice comp, 3rd in sum of ranks


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 31, 2018)

4:08.38 PB single for seven by seven (forum weekly comp, fifth scramble).

I think this is the third (?) time I broke my 7×7×7 PB single while doing the forum weekly comps, lol.

E: also my first sub-1:20 mega single, also for the forum comp.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 31, 2018)

12.98 Ao100 with six 9's
hmm



Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*Average of 100:* 12.98
1. 12.22 F2 L F2 R D2 R F2 U2 F2 R' D B' R B' L' U R2 U2 F D' L2 
2. (9.78) R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L B R2 U' R D' U2 R F' 
3. 13.23 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' R B U2 R' D L D2 L2 B D2 
4. 12.67 D2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F2 L2 F' D B2 L2 B' R F 
5. 14.82 B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 R U' R D2 U2 F U' L U' B' 
6. 14.51 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F R' D' R' F L2 R U2 F2 U' 
7. 14.02 U R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 F D2 B' L R2 B R' F U L 
8. 13.52 D' R2 U B2 R2 D U B2 F2 L2 B2 F' D' F2 R F' D2 U' B2 D 
9. 10.93 D B2 R L' U' L2 U B2 L' F R2 F U2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 
10. 13.97 B' L F' D' B D' L' U' D' L' F' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 D2 
11. 12.32 U2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 F R2 U' R' D F R' U2 B' L' F2 R 
12. 13.96 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D R D2 F' L R2 F2 U2 R2 B' 
13. 13.36 U2 L D' R' F B R2 F' D2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' 
14. 13.26 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L F2 U2 L U' B2 F R2 F' 
15. 12.34 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' B2 D U2 B L B2 U2 L B D' 
16. 12.94 F D2 R2 B' L2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 F L' F2 R2 F' U R' B R2 F' 
17. 12.82 B2 F D2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F D' B U F' L2 F' L 
18. 14.86 B2 D B2 D' R2 D' U' F2 U' L2 F2 L' U2 R D R' F2 L' F R D 
19. 10.96 B2 R F2 D2 R B2 R B2 R B2 F2 U F' D' L' R2 B U2 R' D' F 
20. 14.38 U B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D B2 R D' L U' B2 F' R' B L2 R' 
21. 14.21 L F2 B D R2 B D' L2 F L' D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 
22. 13.31 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L' F R' U B' D U2 L D2 L' U' 
23. 13.70 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 L' B D U F L2 D U2 L2 
24. (9.50) D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' F' L2 U2 B2 L F' R2 B' R' U B L2 B2 
25. 14.40 R2 B' L2 F R U' R' F' D2 L' F U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 F B U2 
26. 12.83 D' R' F2 D F' D L' B' R' L D B2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 U B2 
27. 9.99 B' L' U' B2 L F' R' L2 U F U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D 
28. 12.73 B2 L B2 R L B' L' U' R F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 B L2 F 
29. 13.36 U B R' U' F' D' L' D R U B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U' 
30. (9.46) U2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 U R' U B' R D2 L R2 B2 
31. 11.23 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 R' B R' B' U2 F' L2 U' B2 U' 
32. (16.69) B2 L2 F L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D' L D' R U' B' R' F2 U' 
33. 16.59 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' D' B2 R' U2 L' B' D2 B' R' 
34. 12.98 U2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F L U2 R' D' B U F U' L2 D' 
35. 11.95 B2 D' B2 D' U' R2 D B2 U' F2 U F D F' L2 R B U B2 L U 
36. 12.08 U D2 F' B D2 L F' U2 R L' F2 L2 D L2 U2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 
37. 11.07 F R2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' D B L2 R' F2 U F2 L 
38. 14.30 D L2 D L2 U F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F U2 B' D2 L R2 D2 R' D U' 
39. 14.85 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 B F' D R' D' U' B' U' L R 
40. 12.96 U2 L2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B U2 B' D2 R' B' F2 D B2 F D2 L D' 
41. 12.26 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 F L2 B' U B2 D2 L' F R' D' L2 F2 
42. 13.26 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L D' F' L B2 L' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 
43. 12.77 L2 B U2 F2 R2 B R2 F' L2 F2 L' F D L F' D2 B' R U L' 
44. 16.13 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 L' F' U' F L2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 
45. (17.44) B2 R2 F2 D' R' B L2 B' L U' R2 F U2 B L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 
46. 10.50 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B R2 F2 R' U B' D2 R' F2 R' 
47. 13.47 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U R2 U B D B' F' R' U' R2 F' L' R 
48. 13.25 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F' R' F' D L D' L2 D L R2 F 
49. 13.91 R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 R F2 U' 
50. 12.13 B D L2 U' F2 L2 F R' L' F' U D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 B2 
51. 12.35 F2 U2 R B2 L' U2 L R' D2 U2 R D U L U2 L2 D' L' 
52. 11.89 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 L' F2 R D L' D' B' U2 F D' 
53. 13.92 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D U B2 R2 U L' U' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 R B' F2 
54. 11.92 R2 D2 B2 R U2 R' B2 R U2 B2 R B F2 U R B' L B2 D' U' 
55. 10.45 F' R2 F' U2 B D2 B D2 F' L2 R D2 B' F2 R2 U F' L' F D' R' 
56. 11.53 R2 L2 D R2 U' F L' B' R L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B' 
57. 13.23 L2 F2 U2 R F2 L B2 L' D2 L' R' U R' U2 F L2 U' L D' B2 U2 
58. 13.57 R2 B2 L' B2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B U' R2 U' L2 F L' R' B D2 
59. 13.41 D F2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' U R F D L F' R2 F L 
60. 10.11 B2 R F2 D2 F B2 U' D F B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 
61. (18.34) U2 R F R2 D B2 L' F U B' R2 F2 D' L2 U D2 L2 U R2 L2 
62. 15.60+ L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D B L D' F2 L2 R F' D2 L F' 
63. (17.55) F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F D2 B R2 D' L2 U2 B' R D' F L R2 B' 
64. 13.02 D2 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 F D2 B2 L2 R' U' L' R D' F R' U2 R2 D2 
65. 13.04 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' R' B2 D' F' U2 L' R' F D2 U' 
66. 10.78 R2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R' D' B D U' F2 U2 B2 D' 
67. 12.53 L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U L2 U' L' F' R D' U' B' L B' R 
68. 13.04 D2 L' B2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 R U2 B2 U F' R B' R U' F L2 D F2 
69. 10.80 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B U2 L2 U R D L' B U' B F' U' R' 
70. 13.20 R2 U2 F' R2 B F L2 F D2 U2 F' R U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 B' L' F2 
71. 12.96 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 L' B U' B D2 L' D L' R F 
72. 12.67 U2 R2 F L D' F' D2 L U R' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 D' B2 D 
73. 12.58 D2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 F U2 B' D2 B U L2 R2 B' D2 L' R' D R2 B' 
74. 12.34 B2 D B2 R' F' L2 U' B2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' 
75. 14.70 D2 B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 B2 F U B F2 D' R' D' L' B' 
76. 13.54 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U R' D2 L B' R' F' D' B2 F U2 
77. 13.35 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L' B D U L D2 B' F' R' B' D' 
78. 13.68 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U F R' B' D' F D2 U R' U' L' 
79. 12.94 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 R2 B' L' U' R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 
80. 11.65 D2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L D B D' F2 R2 F2 U B R 
81. 13.46 R2 U' B R B' U2 L D R U2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 
82. 11.10 F' L' B2 D R' U' B2 D F' U D R2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D F2 U 
83. 11.95 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D B' R D' U' B F2 R' D2 R F 
84. 11.38 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 F L' B L' B2 L2 D U' 
85. 10.75 F2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R B' D' B' U R U F2 L2 B 
86. 13.76 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 U R2 F2 U B2 F' L' R2 F U' F U2 B R' 
87. (17.57) F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D U2 R D B' F2 D' U2 R' D' L' D2 
88. (9.65) B2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 B' L' U F2 D B D F2 D2 U' F' 
89. 14.74 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U L B' U F R2 D' L B' R 
90. 13.06 F B R F R D F' L' F' B' L2 U R2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' 
91. 16.03 R2 U R2 D U L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B L' F L' F2 L' R' D' U' L 
92. 14.58 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F' L' U2 L' U2 B L' R U2 
93. 13.46 D2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L' D F L' B' L R' U B 
94. 12.02 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U F2 R' B' U F2 R' D R 
95. 13.48 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 R' D R F' L2 U2 R' F' D' U' 
96. 14.19 L U2 L' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' F L2 U R' B' L2 F' L D' R 
97. (9.81) R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' U L R' D2 U B' L2 F2 R' F 
98. 14.02 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 B' L2 D' L D' U' B R' D' B' R' 
99. 13.65 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L B2 D2 B' U L2 D F' R B2 
100. 10.71 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' L U' L' R' D' B R2 B'


----------



## xbrandationx (Feb 1, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-1
single: 11.53

Time List:
1. 11.53 L' F L U' F' B U F2 R' U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 D R2 U' L2 F2 B

First sub-12 single! Got a lucky x-cross and a PLL skip


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 2, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-2
single: 1:23.106

Time List:
1. 1:23.106 U' Rw' L Uw' L2 U Bw' F L2 Bw' Uw Rw D2 Lw' R D U2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' L2 R2 Fw Lw' B2 R' F' L' Uw' B2 R2 B2 Lw L2 Bw Rw' Dw Fw' B' Dw' R' F' D' Rw2 Dw2 B2 R2 F2 Lw Fw2 Bw' Uw Bw U' Dw D Uw2 Rw2

PB by like five seconds, wow. (Two free red bars, free 2×1 orange bars everywhere after that, relatively fluid edge pairing despite a couple of mistakes. 3×3×3 stage ended in COLL followed by Z perm, which isn't too bad.)

e: BROKE IT AGAIN LOL

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-3
single: 1:19.244

Time List:
1. 1:19.244 l' b' F2 d D r D b L' B' L U L' d2 B D' r2 L2 U' l2 b L2 b U2 L2 U' L2 F D d' u2 f2 u2 L D2 R' F2 u' f' F B R2 F2 f2 U' f l' F R2 r' u' d2 B l' b2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' F' r2 L2 R' u2 D2 U R' l' D

Had a ZBLL case that I messed up 40 solves earlier ([R' U R2 D r': U2]), but I did it correctly this time!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 2, 2018)

5th sub 9, 3rd that I can confirm is not a misscramble.
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-2
single: 8.488

Time List:
1. 8.488 F' R2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 L' B R D U' B2 L' D' L2 U2

It was a sune or antisune LL


----------



## James Hake (Feb 3, 2018)

sq1 pbs


Spoiler: 14.08 ao5



1. 14.29 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
2. (11.49) (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -5) 
3. 15.51 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2) 
4. (15.59) (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
5. 12.43 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/





Spoiler: 15.57 ao12



1. 15.49 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2) 
2. 13.46 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
3. 14.29 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
4. (11.49) (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -5) 
5. 15.51 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2) 
6. 15.59 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
7. 12.43 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/ 
8. (19.26) (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
9. 17.66 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(6, -4)/ 
10. 16.26 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
11. 18.34 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
12. 16.71 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)





Spoiler: 17.05 ao50



1. 14.78 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
2. 14.26 (-2, 3)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1) 
3. 14.82 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
4. 15.31 (-3, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(5, -4) 
5. 19.72 (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
6. 20.94 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
7. 19.33 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
8. 18.21 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2) 
9. 13.51 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
10. 18.88 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
11. 19.06 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -4) 
12. 16.10 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3) 
13. 16.73 (-3, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
14. 19.67 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
15. 14.91 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4) 
16. 17.06 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
17. (21.90) (-5, 3)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
18. (12.89) (-3, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
19. (29.79) (3, -1)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(2, 0) 
20. 18.71 (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
21. 20.79 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
22. 16.53 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
23. 13.06 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
24. (12.05) (-5, 3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
25. 14.32 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
26. 16.35 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(2, -3) 
27. 16.54 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2) 
28. 21.36 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, -4)/ 
29. 13.83 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
30. 18.51 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
31. 17.74 (0, -4)/(4, 4)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
32. 17.36 (-2, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/ 
33. 15.24 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
34. 17.97 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
35. 15.61 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0) 
36. 21.02 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -5) 
37. (12.52) (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(3, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0) 
38. 21.19 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
39. 13.65 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
40. 17.91 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4) 
41. 18.66 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2) 
42. (22.45) (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
43. 14.25 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
44. 15.69 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -1) 
45. 19.34 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0) 
46. 16.77 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5) 
47. 15.87 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
48. 14.86 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(2, -5)/ 
49. 19.84 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3) 
50. 13.96 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)





Spoiler: 17.41 ao100



1. 19.51 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1) 
2. 14.61 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -1)/(0, -2)/ 
3. 19.37 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
4. 18.49 (6, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -2)/(4, -3)/(-2, -5)/(4, -4)/ 
5. 20.47 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, -2)/(4, 0) 
6. 16.94 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
7. 19.85 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0) 
8. 18.75 (-3, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(5, 0)/(2, 0) 
9. 20.92 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/ 
10. 15.49 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2) 
11. 13.46 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/ 
12. 14.29 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
13. (11.49) (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -5) 
14. 15.51 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2) 
15. 15.59 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
16. (12.43) (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/ 
17. 19.26 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
18. 17.66 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(6, -4)/ 
19. 16.26 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
20. 18.34 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
21. 16.71 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2) 
22. 18.42 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
23. 14.97 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/ 
24. 19.80 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
25. 16.08 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, 4)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
26. 20.05 (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0) 
27. 18.44 (1, -3)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, -4)/(5, 0)/ 
28. 15.05 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, -3)/ 
29. 15.25 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
30. (23.95) (-3, -1)/(4, 1)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/ 
31. 17.76 (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -1) 
32. 14.22 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0) 
33. 19.61 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
34. 17.43 (1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0) 
35. 17.52 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
36. 20.65 (1, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
37. 16.52 (4, 3)/(5, 2)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
38. (24.24) (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0) 
39. 15.30 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-2, -2)/ 
40. 13.94 (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -4) 
41. 15.19 (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5) 
42. (DNF(21.25)) (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -1)/(2, 0) 
43. 16.77 (-3, 2)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/ 
44. 14.06 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
45. 19.04 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2) 
46. 20.83 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/ 
47. (DNF(21.18)) (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0) 
48. 14.78 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0) 
49. 14.26 (-2, 3)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -1) 
50. 14.82 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/ 
51. 15.31 (-3, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(5, -4) 
52. 19.72 (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
53. 20.94 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
54. 19.33 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/ 
55. 18.21 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2) 
56. 13.51 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -4) 
57. 18.88 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
58. 19.06 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -4) 
59. 16.10 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3) 
60. 16.73 (-3, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/ 
61. 19.67 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
62. 14.91 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -4) 
63. 17.06 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
64. 21.90 (-5, 3)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/ 
65. (12.89) (-3, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/ 
66. (29.79) (3, -1)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(2, 0) 
67. 18.71 (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
68. 20.79 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
69. 16.53 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4) 
70. 13.06 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
71. (12.05) (-5, 3)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
72. 14.32 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
73. 16.35 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(2, -3) 
74. 16.54 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2) 
75. 21.36 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, -4)/ 
76. 13.83 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
77. 18.51 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
78. 17.74 (0, -4)/(4, 4)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
79. 17.36 (-2, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/ 
80. 15.24 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/ 
81. 17.97 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
82. 15.61 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0) 
83. 21.02 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -5) 
84. (12.52) (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(3, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0) 
85. 21.19 (-5, 3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/ 
86. 13.65 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
87. 17.91 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4) 
88. 18.66 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2) 
89. 22.45 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
90. 14.25 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
91. 15.69 (4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -1) 
92. 19.34 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0) 
93. 16.77 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5) 
94. 15.87 (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
95. 14.86 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(2, -5)/ 
96. 19.84 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3) 
97. 13.96 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5) 
98. 23.26 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/ 
99. 18.16 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/ 
100. 22.93 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -3)


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 3, 2018)

1st sub 15 ever!!
New pb!!
14.99!!


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 3, 2018)

4:03.75 PB single for 7×7×7 while doing casual practice. Was done with redux at around 3:35 and got a 1LLL at the end (technically OLL, but I saw the PLL skip while I was starting to execute the alg), so I'm guessing my F2L was way slower than usual in this solve. The sub-4 is really, _really_ near.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Feb 5, 2018)

Top 1000 in the US for everything I have competed in except skewb average


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 9, 2018)

6x6 PBs cause I was practicing for some reason...
wait, what? why did I do that?

3:13.58 single
3:29.66 mo3
3:34.89 ao5
3:42.01 ao12

oh, I guess I want to get decentish for great lakes regional champs 2018
If I get to 3:15 then I'll be good enough. I don't need to be _that_ fast...

It's not actually that boring


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 10, 2018)

3x3 PB mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-10
mean of 3: 9.88

Time List:
1. 8.95 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F L' R' B' U L2 R D F U2 
2. 10.27 D R B2 D R U F' L U' B U R2 B2 L2 F2 U D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 
3. 10.43 U' B' U2 L U2 R2 D' B L' D' B2 U' D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U L'


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 11, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-10
avg of 12: 7.32


Spoiler: scrambles



Time List:
1. 6.99 R' F2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 L' U2 L B R F2 R2 D F' D' B2 L2 D' 
2. 6.73 B2 L' D' R L' F' D' L U' D2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' 
3. 8.56 D' B' U D' L' F D B2 R D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D 
4. (8.98) D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 F' U' F2 R' U B' L U2 B' U 
5. 7.40 B' L2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 D B' D2 L' B' D R D' B' L' 
6. 7.93 R D2 R B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R F2 U' B' F2 L U' F' D2 L D2 
7. (6.11) U2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 U' R' B U B' R2 D F' D 
8. 7.39 L' D' F2 R D' F' D R2 F2 B' R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 
9. 6.97 B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 R2 B' L' F U' L' R' U2 B2 L 
10. 6.94 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' U L U' F' D' R2 F' L' U' 
11. 8.11 U R B' R U' R2 U' R' U' F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 
12. 6.20 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 F L B' D' L2 D R D L U'


*yuxin little magic*


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Feb 11, 2018)

PB ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-11
avg of 12: 10.79

Time List:
1. 10.42 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' L' D B' U F U B' U R2 
2. 9.35 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L D' U2 L' B L' B' L B' U' 
3. 12.70 F' R2 U2 R U B L2 U F' R2 D2 F L2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 
4. 10.03 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B L U B D' L F' D B' F' 
5. (13.74) B' R U D L U2 D' R2 D U2 F R2 B' U2 B R2 B2 U2 D2 B' 
6. 11.83 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F' D' F U' L' B2 R2 U2 B' R 
7. 10.78 R B' U2 B2 U' F U2 D R' F B L2 B' D2 F' L2 B U2 B' L2 
8. 10.31 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R F' U' F2 U2 L' D F L' F 
9. 10.62 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' U' R2 F2 U2 L' D' L2 U' B2 D2 B' F' U' 
10. (9.21) R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R' U D F R' D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' 
11. 10.80 R2 B' D2 R U' D' R' D' F L F U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 
12. 11.06 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 D' L2 B L' U R' B' D2 L' U2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 11, 2018)

11.04 PB ao12 and 12.07 PB ao100


----------



## asacuber (Feb 12, 2018)

3.22 pyra ao5 (PB)


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 12, 2018)

5x5 PB!!! 
1:56.16
This is my 5th 5x5 sub-2 solve, and reduced about 2 seconds from earlier PB.
PB Ao5 is 2:03.


----------



## CarterK (Feb 13, 2018)

Today was a good day for skewb. First, I completed my ao5000, which I started in November at 3.6, and I averaged around 3.3 when I started to finish it today. When I was done, which was about 250 solves later, I averaged around 3.1. I decided to do an ao50, and It was 2.89. So I went from 3.3 to 3.0-3.1 in a day. Non-polish wr soon.


----------



## applezfall (Feb 13, 2018)

pb!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-13
avg of 12: 1.686

Time List:
1. 1.592 U2 R' F2 R' U' F U' R2 U 
2. (1.014) F' U2 R' U2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
3. 1.729 U F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' F2 U 
4. 1.654 R2 F2 R' U R F2 R F2 U2 
5. 1.426 R U2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U R 
6. 1.420 R' F' U R' F' U F2 U' F2 
7. 1.832 F2 R F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 
8. 2.273 R F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R' U' 
9. (3.696) F2 U' F R2 U' F2 U F2 R' U2 
10. 1.641 R' U R' F R2 F' U2 R U 
11. 1.781 R' U F2 R2 U F R2 F2 U' 
12. 1.514 F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 U2 R' U2
with a chuwen which you can get it here:
http://bit.ly/2EiCTJV


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 14, 2018)

Finally getting close to some PBs again. I thought I'd beaten some of them, actually, but not quite. Not unless you count pop-free 7x7 AO100 which I don't really. 

3:39 AO100 (excluding pop solves)
3:28.05 AO12. Thought it was PB, but I have a 3:28.00. 
3:20 AO5, PB but I didn't realize it was PB at the time. Could've been forever ago. Not sure.
3:09 single. PB is 3:08. 

I imagine I'll beat PBs at some point soon.


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 14, 2018)

5 days ago I learned Skewb. I was going to a comp soon so I wanted to get fast, I tried but I wasn't sure if I would make the Cut off, which was 30sec, at the comp I was going too. It was 2 days before the comp when I learned. When I went to the comp I did skewb and I did surprisingly well!! I thought I would NOT make the cut off but my first time was 22.04 (Yay I made the cut off!!) My over all average was 21.68 which I am very pleased about!!!!

My times were:
22.04
29.48
(30.21)
(8.54) PB!!!!!!
13.51
*= 12.68!!
*
Just wanted to to you guys know!


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaminx
49.949

Finally sub-50


Yesss


----------



## Ianwubby (Feb 16, 2018)

So, I was doing some 3x3 half-turns only because why not, and then I got a 1.01.

I guess this is an unofficial world record, then? I feel weird about it.


----------



## SpectralChimaera (Feb 18, 2018)

3x3 started a few months ago then stopped when i hit 1:10ish due to moving and not having a lot of time to practice. Had to relearn 2lcmll (I'm a rouxser) and now consistently hitting 1min solves


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 18, 2018)

9.55 PB mo3
9.65 PB ao5
11.01 PB ao12


----------



## RedTopCuber (Feb 19, 2018)

First ever sub 9 3x3 single
Time: 8.73
Scramble: L2 D2 L U2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 L U B U2 F2 D U2 B' D'
Cube: Cubicle Labs Valk M


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Learned full CLL! By far my largest alg set ever......


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

I got a 3x3 blind pb of 1:34.80 the other day. Beat my last pb by two seconds.


----------



## BenBergen (Feb 20, 2018)

First sub-20 OH single:

17.22 - D B2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 R' U2 R' D R D' F


----------



## Merp (Feb 23, 2018)

Got a sub-30 Ao12. 
Learned 18 PLLs in total. 
Learned 3 new OLLs today.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 23, 2018)

Got a 7:58.229 one man Guildford challenge


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 23, 2018)

6.98 3x3 single PB
PLL skip
First sub 7

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-23
single: 6.98

Time List:
1. 6.98 L' F2 D2 L R2 D2 R' B2 F2 R D2 F' U' R D2 B' F D' L2 U2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 24, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 6.98 3x3 single PB
> PLL skip
> First sub 7
> 
> ...


lol I did it untimed, got F R U R' U' F R U R' U' R' F R F' (for OLL) into PLL skip, tried it again, couldn't find that solution again.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 24, 2018)

I got f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' and a PLL skip.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 24, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> I got f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' and a PLL skip.


Now update your sig.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Feb 24, 2018)

10.35 3x3 single. 2nd sub-11, would have been sub-10 but botched the AUF.
Scramble: U R' U B' D' R2 L2 F U' L B R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2
x2 // Inspection
F' R' F D R' U L2 D' // Cross
U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U y L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' // OLL
U U' U' // AUF
50 moves/10.35 seconds=4.83 TPS


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

I never practice Pyra, using TNT I just got a 2.048 single. Wow


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2018)

I got a 1:25.91 5x5 solve from the 5x5 race thread. PB by 3 seconds.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 25, 2018)

BigGreen said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-10
> avg of 12: 7.32
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo goooood! Almost as good as Feliks' average!


----------



## Space Cat (Feb 25, 2018)

Finally got this with a YJ Guansu

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-24
single: 1:08.370

Time List:
1. 1:08.370 R2 Uw F' R Rw2 Fw' Uw L' Fw2 D' U R D R' B' Uw' Rw F2 U2 Fw L' R D' L2 F' Rw' B2 R2 D Fw' U2 B2 L Rw R U2 R U2 B' D2


----------



## asacuber (Feb 25, 2018)

pyra session


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-25
solves/total: 467/467

single
best: 1.47
worst: 11.28

mean of 3
current: 6.08 (σ = 1.35)
best: 3.06 (σ = 1.48)

avg of 5
current: 5.12 (σ = 0.91)
best: 3.22 (σ = 0.04)

avg of 12
current: 5.48 (σ = 1.08)
best: 3.83 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 25
current: 4.79 (σ = 1.18)
best: 3.94 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 50
current: 4.52 (σ = 1.09)
best: 4.40 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 100
current: 4.79 (σ = 1.06)
best: 4.74 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 200
current: 4.85 (σ = 1.05)
best: 4.81 (σ = 1.03)

Average: 4.88 (σ = 1.07)
Mean: 4.95

Time List:
1. 4.24 U L' R U L' U R B r' b' u 
2. 3.17 U' R U L' B' U L U' l' b 
3. 4.21 B R' L' B' L' U' L' B l' u' 
4. 3.80 U B' R U B' U' B R l' u 
5. 2.54 U' L U L' B' U' R' L' l' 
6. 5.42 U R L U R' U L' U' L' l' r' u' 
7. 3.62 L' U' R U' B R' U' B' l' r b' u' 
8. 4.50 R' L U' B R U B' L' l' r' b u' 
9. 4.71 L U B L' B L' R L l' r' b u 
10. 7.20 L R L U R' L' U R' r 
11. 3.32 L B' U' R U L' U B l r' u 
12. 4.47 U' L' B U R' B' L B l r' u' 
13. 5.01 B' U B R B L' U B' R' l' r b' 
14. 4.16 U' B L' B' R' B U B' l' r' u' 
15. 5.63 L B U L U' R' B L' U l r u' 
16. 5.30 U' B U' B' L U L' B' l' r b' u' 
17. 3.80 U L R' L U' L U L B' r u' 
18. 5.60 U L' R' B L' B' R' L l' b u' 
19. 3.67 R B R' L' R' B U B b 
20. 4.83 B' L B' U B' L U R' l r' b' u' 
21. 3.92 U' B' R' L B' L' U' L' l u 
22. 6.84 U' R' B' L U R' L R l r b' 
23. 2.85 U L' U' R' L' U' L R r b' u 
24. 4.67 U L B R' B R' U R' L l r b u 
25. 5.53 R' U L' R L' U R' U B' l b' u 
26. 6.43 U B U R' B U B U' l' r' b' u 
27. 4.62 U L' B' U R' L R U' R' l' b' 
28. 6.64 U' R' L U' L R' B L' U l r' b u 
29. 4.98 U' B U' R' B L B L' l r' u' 
30. 5.34 U L' U L' U B' U' R' r' u 
31. 4.13 B R L' B' R' L R B' b' u' 
32. 8.11 U' L R' B U R' L' U' r b' 
33. 4.94 U B' L U' R' B U R' l r u 
34. 4.26 B L R L R U L R l' b u 
35. 1.86 U B U L' U L R L B' 
36. 4.75 L U' L U R' U L R' B' l' b u 
37. 5.25 L R' L' B L' B U' L l b' u 
38. 6.39 U L' R U' R L' B U' l' r' b' 
39. 2.94 U' L' U L R' B U B r' 
40. 3.45 U L' R' L' U' L' R' U l' b 
41. 7.18 U' L B' R U R' L R r b' u' 
42. 7.11 B' L' B' U R' U L' B l b u' 
43. 4.39 L' B' U R' U B' L U l b u' 
44. 3.98 U' L U' R B' R U' B' l u 
45. 4.71 U L U' B L' B U' B U l r b u 
46. 6.30 U' R' U' B' R' B R B l' b' u' 
47. 3.75 L' B U' B R B U' L l' b' u' 
48. 4.66 L R' U L R U' L B l b' u' 
49. 7.03 L' U R' L' B' L' B' R' l r b' u' 
50. 4.80 U' B L U B' U R U l' r 
51. 2.82 U B' U' R B L' B' L r u' 
52. 4.23 R' L' U' R B' U' L R l b' 
53. 4.16 L R' B' R U' B' R' B' l' r' u 
54. 4.35 U L' R U B R' B R' L l' r' 
55. 5.97 L R' B' U R' B' R L r b u 
56. 6.06 B R' B' U R' B' R' L' l r' u' 
57. 4.56 L R U L U' L B' U' l' r 
58. 6.31 U L' U L' B' R' B' U' l r 
59. 4.74 L B' U R' B' L' B' U' l' b' u' 
60. 2.95 L B L' U L' B' U' R' l r 
61. 8.29 U R' B U' L R' L U R b' u 
62. 2.52 L B L U B' U L' U l' u 
63. 4.59 U R U' B' U' B' R U R' r' b 
64. 3.72 U R U' B' U' L B L' r b' 
65. 3.59 U L B' L B' U R' B' l' r' 
66. 4.58 U R U' B' L R U' R l' r b 
67. 3.08 U L R B' U' B R' L' b 
68. 7.47 B' U' R U' R' L' B L l' r b' u 
69. 6.68 U B' L R B U L' B l r b 
70. 5.65 U' R' U' B R L B R r b' u' 
71. 4.68 U' L B R U L B' R' l' r' b u 
72. 5.04 B U R' L U B R L l b' u' 
73. 4.76 U L' B' R B' R U B L b u' 
74. 8.22 L B U' B' R U' L B' l b' u 
75. 4.76 U' R' U' L' R' U R' U' l r' b' u' 
76. 6.63 U' B' U' L B U' R' L U' l' r b u' 
77. 4.46 U' R' L' R' L' U B' U l r' b' 
78. 4.86 U' L' U B' R L' R L' U' l' b u' 
79. 6.24 U R' U' L U' R' L U' l' u' 
80. 4.07 U R' B' L' B' U' L' B' r b' u' 
81. 3.94 U L' B' U R B' R U l' b' u' 
82. 5.28 R' B' U R' B' U' R' B' l' r b 
83. 3.48 U R L' U L R U' B' L l' r b u' 
84. 3.88 U B L B U' L U R r' 
85. 5.41 U R L' B' U B L' R' l 
86. 4.66 U' L' R U R B' R U r' b' u 
87. 3.30 R' B L U B' R B' U' l r 
88. 4.75 U L U B' R U' L U' L l' r b' u' 
89. 3.84 U L' U' L R B' L' U r b' u 
90. 3.24 U L' B R' L B' U' R B' l b' u' 
91. 5.07 B R' L U' B' R' U B' l r b' u 
92. 4.62 B' L R' B' R' B' R U' r' b' u 
93. 6.24 B L U' L B U' B R' l b' u 
94. 3.39 U B R' L U R B L l r' b 
95. 5.30 U' R' B U' B' U' B' R' U' l u' 
96. 4.07 L B' U L' B' U B' R L' r b' 
97. 3.88 U L B' R B' U' B L' l r' b' u' 
98. 5.02 R L B' U' L R' B' L l' r' b' u' 
99. 5.48 R' U B R' B R' U' R' r' u' 
100. 3.67 L' U L' B' U' R' B R l' r b' 
101. 4.66 U L' U B U B R B U' b' u 
102. 5.09 L U' L' U' L U L' R l b u 
103. 4.53 L' U L R U' B U' R' B b' u' 
104. 7.17 U R L' U R' B R B' r b' 
105. 3.45 R' B R U' B U R' L u' 
106. 5.34 U L B' L' R L B' R' b' u 
107. 3.53 U' R B' L' U' L B R' l r u' 
108. 10.91 U L' U' L U' B' U' L' l r b' u 
109. 4.08 U B' L U' R' U R' U R r b u 
110. 6.27 L R L' B R L' U B' l b u' 
111. 4.88 U' B L' U' B' R U L u 
112. 3.18 U' L' U' R' U' B' U' R b' 
113. 2.68 U B U' L' U' B' R' U' r' b 
114. 7.65 U' B L B' R' L' B' R' l' b u' 
115. 4.82 U R' U B' R' U' B' R' l r u' 
116. 7.55 L' U R U' L' B' R' U' l r b 
117. 5.99 L R' B' L U R' L B U' l' b' u' 
118. 4.41 L U' B' U R' L B' L r b 
119. 6.88 R' B U' B' R L U' R' l r b u 
120. 3.26 R U' B L' R U' L U r b u 
121. 4.80 U' L B' L U R' B L' l r u' 
122. 5.93 L' U' B L' R B' U' B' l' r' b' u' 
123. 4.01 L' R U R U' L' U B r' b u' 
124. 3.67 U R B' U' R' U' L' U' l b u' 
125. 8.33 U L' U L' B' R L' B' L l' r b u' 
126. 3.59 U R' B' U L R' L' R l' r' u' 
127. 7.07 U L R' U' L R' L U R' l r' 
128. 4.98 L' R' L' B' L U' B L l b' u' 
129. 4.29 U R' L B L' B U' L B' r' b' u' 
130. 3.23 U' B' U' L' R' B' R' B b' u' 
131. 4.34 R U' R L U' L' R L r b' 
132. 5.76 U B U' L' B R' U B' l r' b u' 
133. 7.08 U L U' B L U' B' R' L l' r 
134. 4.30 L U' R' U' R B L R' r' 
135. 3.47 R U' B' U L' B' L B' l r' 
136. 5.17 L U' R U L U B' L' l r b u 
137. 3.88 U' R U B R' B R' B' r 
138. 4.66 U' L R L B' R L' B' l r' b' 
139. 4.92 U L U B' L' B' U B' l u 
140. 4.52 L' R B' R U B L R l r u' 
141. 6.88 R U' L R B' R' L R l r b u' 
142. 5.17 U L B R' L' R' U L l' r b u 
143. 5.39 L' U R' B U' L' U' B L l' r u 
144. 7.77 U R U' B L R L U' R' l' r 
145. 4.59 U' R B R' L B L B r' 
146. 4.27 U L U B' R' L R' B l r' u 
147. 4.28 L' U' L U R' U' L R' l r' b' 
148. 2.92 U L U R' B' R B U b' u 
149. 4.61 U R U R' L' R' U' B b u' 
150. 3.95 R' U L' U' L B' U' R r b 
151. 4.24 U B R B L B U' L l' r' b' 
152. 4.86 U' B R' L' R' B U' L r b u 
153. 5.14 U L' R' U' B L' R' B' l b u 
154. 6.43 B L' B R' L B U B u 
155. 6.29 R' U' B' L R U' L B l r' b' 
156. 7.06 R' L U' R B L' R' B' l r' b 
157. 4.03 L U L' R B' L B' L' r' b u 
158. 3.98 U R' B' U R B U' R' U r b u 
159. 3.88 R U B' R' U' L B' R b 
160. 7.15 U' B' R' L' R B R U' R' r u 
161. 5.73 L' B' L U' B R' B U l r' b' u 
162. 5.37 R' B' L U L U L' R l' r' b' u' 
163. 4.59 B U L' R U' B U B' r' b u' 
164. 8.53 U' L B U' L U R L' R b u' 
165. 7.62 U B R' L' R B L' R' b' 
166. 2.56 U B' U' R' B R L' U' l' u 
167. 5.21 U' R L U R U L R U' l r b 
168. 3.40 B U' R' L B U' L' U l r b 
169. 3.71 U L R' U R' L' U' R r' b' 
170. 4.47 U' L' B' R B' L B' R' l r u 
171. 5.20 U B L U' B' L' B R l r b u 
172. 5.93 R U' R B' L' B' U B' l r' b' u' 
173. 7.52 U L' U B' R B' U' R l' r b' u 
174. 4.57 U B R' L B' L' R L r b' u 
175. 7.79 U' R U B L B R' U r b u' 
176. 4.31 B U' L' R' L' B' R L' l' r b' 
177. 6.17 U L R' U L' U' B R' L r b' u' 
178. 4.67 U' L' U L' U L' R' U' B l' r' u 
179. 6.91 L U' R L U L' B' R U r b' u' 
180. 5.71 U R B' L' B L' U' R' l r' b u' 
181. 4.25 L' B R' L' B U B' L' l r b' 
182. 6.46 B L' R L B U' R U l' r' 
183. 4.75 L U' L U L B R' L r' b' 
184. 4.42 U L' B L' B U B L l' r' b' 
185. 5.15 L U' B' L' R L U B' l' b 
186. 3.86 U L' B' U' R' U' R U l' r b u' 
187. 4.75 U' B' R L' B R' L U B r u' 
188. 4.81 U B R B L B' L U' l' r' b' 
189. 5.26 R L B' R' L B' U' L' r' b' u' 
190. 6.43 L R U' B L U' R U' l r' b 
191. 5.68 U L' U' R U' R L' U r b' u 
192. 4.30 U B' L' B R' L' R U' l r' b u 
193. 4.53 U B' L U R L' U' B' r' b' 
194. 3.83 L' R L R B R U R l' r' b u' 
195. 4.39 B L' R L' B R L R' l r' u' 
196. 1.47 U' L B' R B R' L' B' u 
197. 3.32 U' B L' R B' L R' B' r' b 
198. 6.17 U R' B' R U B R B' l' u 
199. 5.83 B R L R' U L R' U' l u 
200. 4.40 L U R' B' U' R U B r' b' u' 
201. 2.96 L R L R' B' L R' U' l' b' u' 
202. 7.60 U' L B U B U L R' r' b u 
203. 5.58 L' B L R' L B R U l' r b' u 
204. 5.57 R' B' R' L B' R' U L' l' r u' 
205. 3.92 U R L U R' B' R' L' B r b u 
206. 4.39 L' R' B' U' L' U' B L' l r b u 
207. 4.62 B R L B' U B' L' B r' 
208. 2.86 U' L' U R' B L' B R b u 
209. 4.18 U' L B' L' B' R' B' U r b' u 
210. 3.32 L' U' R' U' B L' U R b' 
211. 3.31 U R L B L' U' R U' L l' b u' 
212. 5.52 L U L' B U R' B' U' l' r b u 
213. 4.30 L R' B U' B' U' B' R U r' 
214. 4.65 U L U' R' L' R B' U l' r' b' u 
215. 5.13 L U R U' B R U' R l r b' u 
216. 5.24 U R' U' L R' B R' B' l u 
217. 6.98 R L U R' U B R' B l b u 
218. 2.58 L' U B' L' R' L R' B r' 
219. 8.95 B' L' R L U B' R U' l u 
220. 6.85 U B R' U B U' R' B l b 
221. 7.72 L B U R L' R B U l b' u 
222. 3.11 R' L U' B' L' R' B U l r' u 
223. 4.55 U L' U L B L' B R l b u 
224. 6.07 B U' R U' R' L R' U' l r' u 
225. 4.83 U' B U B' R' L B L' l' r b' u' 
226. 4.50 R B' L U' R' U L R' l' r 
227. 3.64 L' B' U R B U' B' U l r' u 
228. 4.78 U R B' U B U B' L' B' l b 
229. 4.35 U' L R' L R U' B R' l r b u 
230. 4.03 U L B U L' B' U B R' l' r' b 
231. 5.91 L' B' U R U' B U' R' r b u' 
232. 5.27 U L' B R L' U L U L' l r u' 
233. 4.70 L' R' U L B' U L U' l' r' b 
234. 6.31 U' L' R' U' L U L R' l' r 
235. 4.34 U' L' R B' U B' L U' r' b' 
236. 5.89 B U' R' B R' L' R' B l b u' 
237. 3.96 U L' U L U' R U' L' r' b u' 
238. 4.39 U B L' B' R B' U L l' r' b' 
239. 4.23 L' B L' R' L U R L r b u 
240. 6.38 L B' R U L U' B U' b 
241. 4.69 B' R B U R B' L U l' u' 
242. 2.91 U R' L B R' L' R' U l u 
243. 8.64 U' L' U' R B' U L' U B' l r' b 
244. 4.66 L U L U R' B' U R U' r b' u 
245. 3.76 U R U' L' U' L U B' l r b' u 
246. 6.06 L' R U' B L U' L' B r b u 
247. 3.47 U' R L' B' U R' L R l' u 
248. 5.61 R' B U' R U' B' R U l' r' b u 
249. 5.48 L B L' B' R L B' U l b u' 
250. 6.77 U' B' U L R' U L' R r' b 
251. 6.43 U R' B R' B U R' L l r b' u 
252. 7.02 U' R U' B' U' B' U' L l' b' u' 
253. 4.71 U B' U R' L' U B' L' R' r b u 
254. 3.94 U R' B' U L R L' R' l r b u' 
255. 4.33 U L' U B L' R' U R L l' r b' 
256. 3.12 R B L' R' U B L U' b' 
257. 5.88 L' U' R' B' R B' R' L' r' b' u 
258. 5.29 R U' L R' L B' R B u 
259. 3.89 U' R' U' L B' R' L B l' b' 
260. 4.09 L R' U' B' R L U B' U l r' u' 
261. 5.07 U' B R' U B' R' U' R' L' l' r u 
262. 5.92 U' B R L' B L U' B L' l' r u 
263. 6.93 U L B' U' R' U L' U' R l' r' u' 
264. 3.80 U' L U' R' U' R' L U L' u' 
265. 4.08 U L B' U' R' U' B' U' B' r b 
266. 5.16 U' B' R U L' U L' U L r' b 
267. 5.51 U B U R' L B' R L l b' 
268. 4.39 L U' R' L U' B' R L' U l r u 
269. 4.12 U' B L' R' B L' B' U l' r' 
270. 5.21 U R' B' U L' B' U R L' r' b' u' 
271. 4.74 R B' U R B' U L' B 
272. 3.55 U B' R' U R' B' U R r b' 
273. 4.39 L' R U' B U' B' U' B' l' b' u' 
274. 5.69 R' L' U R L U' L U r b' u 
275. 3.30 L U' L' U' R U' R L' l' 
276. 4.15 U L R B U' R' B' U R' B' l r b' u' 
277. 4.08 U R' U' L' U' B' L' R' r b 
278. 6.42 B R U' R B R' U L' r b u' 
279. 4.34 U L R' L R' U' L B l r b u' 
280. 4.76 U R' U B' L U' B U' l' r' b' u 
281. 7.10 U B L B' R' U R' B' l' b' u 
282. 5.68 L' U' B R' B R L U' l' r' u 
283. 4.56 U R' L' B R' U B' L' l' 
284. 5.50 L B' L' R' B L B' U' l' r' b 
285. 4.50 L' B' R L' U R' L' B l r b 
286. 4.65 U B R' L B' U' B' U' l r u 
287. 3.89 L R' B' U R B' U L' B' l' r b u' 
288. 4.81 U' R L' U' B R L B R' l r b' 
289. 6.94 U L U' L U' L B' U' l' r u 
290. 10.78 U L' R L B R' L' R l' r b u 
291. 5.52 B U L B' U R' U' B' b u' 
292. 4.61 L U B R' B R' B R' l u 
293. 7.47 U R' U R' B U' R' L B b' u' 
294. 6.95 U' R' L U B R' L B' l' r b u 
295. 4.94 U' L' B R' L' U B L l b 
296. 5.01 U' L U' B' R' B R' L' l' r' b' u 
297. 2.19 U L U' L' B' L' B R l u' 
298. 4.06 L B L' R U' B' L R' l r' 
299. 5.11 U' R L B U' L R U' R' l' r' b u 
300. 9.62 U R B' R U B R' B L l' b' u' 
301. 3.49 U R' B' U R U R' B l' b 
302. 2.40 U' L R B U R L B' l 
303. 4.60 U B' R' B' R' U' L' B 
304. 3.05 U' L R' L' U B U R b 
305. 3.70 L' R U' R' B' U B' R r' u' 
306. 4.99 L R' B U R L' U' R B l' b' u' 
307. 4.38 B' U' L' U L' B L' B' l r' b u 
308. 5.04 R' B L' U B L U' R l' r' b' u 
309. 6.11 U' L R' U' L' R' L B' l r 
310. 5.79 U' R' B' L' B' L' B U' l r b 
311. 4.00 R B L' U R U B' U' l r u 
312. 6.46 L' B' U L R' U' L B' r' b' u' 
313. 4.53 L B' U R' L' U B' R b' 
314. 11.28 R' U L R' U' B' R B l b' u 
315. 6.08 L B U L' U' R' U' R' l' r' 
316. 3.76 U' L' R L' R' U L R' l r' b' u 
317. 7.00 L U L' U L' B' L' U l r b' 
318. 4.23 R' B U L' B U' R L l' u 
319. 6.67 R U' L' B L U' B' L l' r b' 
320. 5.89 U L' R U B' R' L U r' b' u 
321. 4.57 U' R B U' B R' U R' l' r' b' u 
322. 5.02 R B L' U B' R L B' l' r' b u' 
323. 4.83 U R' B L' R' B L' U B' l r' u 
324. 3.44 L' U R' B' R' U' L R' r b u' 
325. 5.25 U' R L U L B' R' B' L' l r' b' u 
326. 4.30 L U' R' U' R' L B' R' l b' u 
327. 6.12 U' B U R L B' U L l' r' b u' 
328. 4.07 L' R' L B' L' U R' L l b 
329. 3.31 U R U L' R' L' U' B' l' b u 
330. 4.32 U' L' R' B' U R' U B r b' 
331. 6.40 U' L' B' R L U L' B l' r' u 
332. 3.75 L B R B L' B' U' L b' u 
333. 4.45 L U' L' R' L' B U L l' b 
334. 4.86 U' L' B U L U' B' L' R' l' b' u 
335. 3.13 L R' L B' R' U' B L b u 
336. 2.36 R' L' B' L' U' B U R' l' u' 
337. 4.52 U' B U' L' U L' R' L l r' b' u' 
338. 3.51 U' B L' U' B L' R U' R' l' b 
339. 5.34 U R L U L' B L R' l r b' u' 
340. 3.05 U' L U' B' L' R B L' r b' 
341. 3.26 B' R' U L B' L' U' R' r u 
342. 4.24 U B U' L R' U' R L' B b u' 
343. 5.14 L' B' U' B L B L R b' u' 
344. 2.73 L' R' L B' U' R U' L' b 
345. 5.55 L U B U R' L B R' l' b' u 
346. 6.29 R L' B R' U' L' R L' l r b u 
347. 4.22 U' L' U B' R' U' R L' l' u' 
348. 7.35 L' B' R' L R U' L' R l r b' 
349. 3.73 U R B L' R' L R' L' U l u' 
350. 3.77 L U B U' B R B' U' r' b u 
351. 5.70 L B' L U' B R U B' r u' 
352. 7.32 L' U L' R' U' B U' B r' b' u' 
353. 4.72 L' R' L' U B' L R L' r b 
354. 4.98 L R U' B' L B' L R r' b u' 
355. 5.19 U L' B U' B R' L U' l' r b u' 
356. 3.88 U B' L U' R B' L' U L' l' b' u 
357. 6.66 U' R B U L' B' U L' l r b u' 
358. 4.90 L U' L' B L' R' U' L' r' b' 
359. 5.63 R' U R B R L B R l' r' b u' 
360. 6.15 R' B R' U B' R' L' B l r b' u' 
361. 5.86 B' R B L B U' L B l r' b' u 
362. 5.16 L R B' L' R B L B' l' r u 
363. 7.14 U L' B' R B U L' U R' r' b' u' 
364. 5.26 U' R U L U R B' U l b' u 
365. 4.22 U' B U L' U L' B R' r b u' 
366. 2.26 U R' U R U B L' R' l' 
367. 5.57 U' R U' R' B' U' R L l r b u' 
368. 5.17 U' B' U R' B U L' U' r b' 
369. 4.07 U L' U L' R' B' R' L l' r b u 
370. 4.89 B L' R U' B' U' L' R' l r' b' 
371. 4.43 L' B' R L U' R' L U B' l r' b 
372. 6.07 U' L B L' R L U' B b' 
373. 5.30 U B' U L' R' B' R U l' r b' 
374. 4.84 L R B' L' R' L R' L' l b 
375. 6.40 U' L' R B' R' B' R' B l' r' u' 
376. 5.66 U B' L' U B R U' R' l' r' 
377. 3.59 B L B L' U' R B R' r' b' 
378. 6.04 U L' R B L' U B L R' l r b u 
379. 5.15 U' L' U' L U' L R' U' B l' b u 
380. 3.29 U R U L B' L' U B l b 
381. 4.42 R U B R' B U' R' L' l' b u 
382. 4.33 B' L R' B L' B' U R b u 
383. 4.50 U' R' U R B' R U L' l' b 
384. 4.30 U L R L' B U L U' l' r u' 
385. 4.47 U B' R L R' U' B L R b' 
386. 4.88 L R L R B U' R L' l' b u 
387. 5.07 U L R' B' L U' R' U' L' l' u' 
388. 8.59 L' R' L' U' B R' B U l' b' u' 
389. 6.24 U' B U L B U' B L' l' r b' 
390. 5.67 U L U B U R' L' B' U' l' r' 
391. 5.13 R U L' U B L' R B l u' 
392. 4.59 L U' R' B' R U B R' l r b' u' 
393. 3.80 U B R B U' L R L' B l' r b' 
394. 4.25 U B' L' R B' R B' L' r u 
395. 5.90 L U B L' B U L' R' l' r' 
396. 6.18 U L' U' B' U' L' U' B l r u' 
397. 4.28 U L R' L' U' R U L' l' r b' u 
398. 8.77 U B L' B R' L' U B' U' l' r u 
399. 4.57 L U L U' R B' R L l r' b u 
400. 4.75 U' R B' L' R U R' L R' l r' u 
401. 3.92 U' L U L' U R B R l u' 
402. 7.30 L' B' R' U L' U' B L' l' r' b 
403. 3.73 B L' R B U R U L u' 
404. 3.50 L B' L U' L U B R' l r u' 
405. 4.74 L U' L R' B L' B U' l u 
406. 5.96 L U R B' L' R L B' U l' r' b' u' 
407. 3.47 B' U' L U' L U R L l' b 
408. 7.57 L' R U' L' R' U B' U' l r b u' 
409. 5.07 U L B' R' B' R U L' U l' r b u 
410. 6.12 R U R' L B' R L' U l' r 
411. 8.65 U B L B R L U B L l' r b' u' 
412. 3.90 U R' U' R B' R' L B' L l u 
413. 5.13 L R' U' B L' U' R' B r b' u 
414. 3.40 R' U' R' B' R' U L R l' b' 
415. 5.25 U R B L R' L B' U' L' l r' 
416. 4.48 B' U' B U' B' R' U' B' b u' 
417. 5.15 L' B' U' R' B L U' R' l b u 
418. 5.02 U' L' R B U' R B' U b u 
419. 4.81 R' L U' R' L' U' L' B l r b u 
420. 4.95 U B U R' L' U R U l' b u 
421. 2.38 L B' L U L B' R U' r' u 
422. 8.32 L B R' L B R L' R l' r' b' u 
423. 4.53 U' L U R' U' B' R' B' l r' u' 
424. 4.39 U R L' U L' B' R' U' B b u 
425. 6.23 R U B L' U' B' L U B l' u 
426. 3.87 R U' B' L R' U' R' B l' r' u' 
427. 5.66 U L' B U' R B L' R U b' 
428. 3.26 U R' L' R' B R' L' U' l r b 
429. 3.22 L B' U' B' R' L' R' L u' 
430. 5.71 R' B R' U' R' B U' R 
431. 2.44 U R' L' U' B R' U R' l u' 
432. 3.19 L B R' L' R U' R U l' r' b' 
433. 4.77 U' R L R B U' B U' r' b' u' 
434. 3.89 L B' L' U' L R L' B l b 
435. 3.69 L B U L' U' R U' L' R' r' u 
436. 3.58 U B' U' R' L B' R' B' l b u' 
437. 3.37 U' L R U R L' R' U' l b' 
438. 3.86 L' B' U R L' U' R B' L' l b' u 
439. 5.77 L B U' R' L B L' R' r b' 
440. 4.42 R U B' L U' B U B l r 
441. 3.91 U L' U' R U' L' R U' L' r' b 
442. 3.60 U L R' B U' B R B' R' l' b' u 
443. 4.88 R L B L' U' B R B' L r b' u' 
444. 3.46 R U R' B' R' B' U B r b' 
445. 3.24 R' U' R' L' U' L U' R' r u' 
446. 7.24 L U' R' B U R B R B u' 
447. 3.42 L' B' R' L' R B U' L' l b u 
448. 3.47 R L R U' L' B U R' l' r u 
449. 4.30 U B' U R' B' U' R B l r b' 
450. 2.66 U' B R' B' L U' B R l' r 
451. 6.34 U L R' L R' B U R' r' b' u 
452. 4.97 B R U' L' B R L' R l r b' u 
453. 3.49 U B' L B' R' L' U B r b 
454. 4.75 L U' L' B' U' R' L B' l r 
455. 2.37 L R L' U' R U' L' U l 
456. 4.65 U R' B L' R B' L U' L l' b u' 
457. 6.30 R' B' U L R' B U B' l' r b' u 
458. 8.58 L B' R B' L' B R' L' l' r b' u' 
459. 4.90 L' U' B' R U B R' B' l' r' b' u 
460. 5.79 U L R L R U L R' U l' u' 
461. 3.97 U' R' B' L' B U' R' L l b u' 
462. 6.41 U L' R' B R U' R L R l' r b u 
463. 4.52 U L' B R' L' B L R 
464. 3.74 B U B' L R' B U' L' r' 
465. 4.68 L U' R' U L R' L U b u 
466. 6.17 U' L B' L' B' L' R' L' l r b' u 
467. 7.38 R B U' L R B' R' U' B u


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 26, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> Sooo goooood! Almost as good as Feliks' average!



LOL wut


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 26, 2018)

First Sub-nr average on cam yay


----------



## asacuber (Feb 26, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-26
avg of 5: 9.53

Time List:
1. (9.85) F L2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F' D2 F L B2 U B' F D2 L B2 U F 
2. 9.48 D2 L2 U R2 D' R D2 B' U D R2 U D2 B2 L2 F2 U R' 
3. 9.42 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D L F' L R2 D2 L' D' R 
4. 9.69 B2 D' B2 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 F U' B2 R B R' D' F U2 
5. (9.26) D2 R2 B R U' D' R' B2 U' B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 D2 L2 F'

Pure sub 10


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 26, 2018)

shadowslice e said:


> First Sub-nr average on cam yay


How do you do your OH Ms?


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 26, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> How do you do your OH Ms?


With my pinky.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 27, 2018)

22.945 ao100 with Roux, which beats my last Roux ao100 by around 4 seconds (!) even though I haven't done any timed Roux solves at all in between. So that also means I'm sub-25 on the big four methods (well, sub-20 on all but Roux).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

I just broke my 6x6 PB by 7 seconds. New PB 3:13.34. I am really hoping to get a sub 3:00 soon. 

Square 1 Ao5 PB: 20.42 So close to sub 20.
Time List: 14.50, 18.64, 27.70, 24.83, 17.79

Well, today I announce it as PB day! Third PB today.

I just broke my 7x7 single, and it is now 5:20.96.

Yet another new PB: 3x3 Match the scramble: 55.57 single and a 1:08.77 average. The practice for 3x3 MTS has been paying off for me.
I am really wishing that every day I practice I could brake this many PB. 

Edit: I just got my first sub 3 6x6 single. 2:50.07 YAY


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

Sorry for the double post, but seeing as there are no new posts I will just put mine here.

3x3 Blind PB Single 1:28.26. First sub 1:30.


----------



## ErikCR (Feb 28, 2018)

3x3 PB: 8.83. Fullstep with a very lucky F2l, first sub-9. Yay!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 28, 2018)

12.01 PB ao100


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 1, 2018)

Sat down to do some solve for the first time this year and got a LL skip on my fourth solve...

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-28
single: 6.63

Time List:
1. 6.63 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 B' R U2 L' D' R2 U' F

z2 D F' D' L2' U L U' L' U F' R' F'
U2 R U' R' y R U R'
U2' L' U L y' L' U' L
R U' R' U2

LOL


----------



## Merp (Mar 1, 2018)

Just cured my 102.5 fever. 
(A good accomplishment)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 1, 2018)

11.96 PB ao100


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 1, 2018)

New 4x4 Blind PB: 14:51.31 Hoping to be sub 10 soon before a regional championship so that I can qualify for US Nationals


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Pyraminx PB Ao100: 5.70

Edit: Instead of creating a triple post, I will post my 3x3 oh single PB on this post from yesterday
3x3 oh PB: 14.21

New Pyraminx PB's Ao100: (4.90), Ao50 (4.68), Ao12 (4.28) and Ao5 3.81
First sub 5 Ao 100 and 50. : )


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

First sub-20! 19.86. Nonlucky, just very efficient F2L


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 3, 2018)

Making breakthroughs with 5x5 after a 2-year plateau. It started when I bought a magnificently magnetized Yuxin from @One Wheel, which was so fun to solve with that I started watching through Kevin Hays' Tuesday Tips series. Long story short, I averaged low-1:40's a week ago, but as of now my current ao100 is mid-1:33 and still rolling down


----------



## James Hake (Mar 5, 2018)

7.09 misscramble (sledge + LL skip)
pb remains stupid 7.26 or fullstep 7.49


----------



## EHAshe (Mar 5, 2018)

I broke my 2x2 PB single twice tonight. I got a 1.55 then a 1.35 a few minutes later. My old PB was a 1.73 that stood since last May!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 5, 2018)

Squan session


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-6
solves/total: 760/760

single
best: 11.41
worst: 48.12

mean of 3
current: 23.13 (σ = 2.14)
best: 15.64 (σ = 3.08)

avg of 5
current: 22.89 (σ = 1.91)
best: 16.24 (σ = 2.12)

avg of 12
current: 20.96 (σ = 2.33)
best: 18.25 (σ = 2.61)

avg of 25
current: 21.14 (σ = 2.37)
best: 18.97 (σ = 2.88)

avg of 50
current: 20.76 (σ = 2.82)
best: 19.50 (σ = 3.08)

avg of 100
current: 20.58 (σ = 2.88)
best: 19.84 (σ = 3.40)

avg of 200
current: 20.29 (σ = 3.20)
best: 20.27 (σ = 3.32)

avg of 500
current: 22.31 (σ = 3.87)
best: 22.31 (σ = 3.89)

Average: 23.14 (σ = 4.02)
Mean: 23.35

Time List:
1. 22.86 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(5, 0)
2. 28.08 (3, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)
3. 18.44 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/
4. 26.15 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/
5. 23.81 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-2, -2)
6. 29.84 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)
7. 24.78 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)
8. 27.08 (4, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)
9. 32.83 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)
10. 19.02 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)
11. 27.45 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/
12. 21.81 (0, 5)/(6, 3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)
13. 26.35 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -1)/(-3, 0)
14. 28.12 (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)
15. 24.05 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)
16. 29.97 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)
17. 22.66 (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)
18. 33.95 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)
19. 25.44 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)
20. 17.89 (1, 3)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/
21. 24.61 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)
22. 23.94 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)
23. 21.77 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)
24. 22.99 (4, -3)/(-4, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/
25. 24.21 (6, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)
26. 30.41 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)
27. 21.03 (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)
28. 31.40 (3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)
29. 27.29 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)
30. 24.12 (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)
31. 22.10 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/
32. 36.62 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)
33. 24.73 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(6, 3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)
34. 28.63 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -5)
35. 19.32 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/
36. 23.43 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)
37. 27.98 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/
38. 27.32 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)
39. 29.11 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)
40. 28.98 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/
41. 28.60 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/
42. 27.62 (-5, 3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0)/
43. 21.33 (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-3, -1)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)
44. 21.71 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/
45. 22.30 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/
46. 23.22 (4, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -2)
47. 23.68 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)
48. 24.99 (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -4)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/
49. 13.10 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)
50. 22.14 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -4)/
51. 28.84 (-2, -3)/(2, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(0, -2)/
52. 20.30 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(6, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)
53. 25.10 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)
54. 29.00 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/
55. 48.12 (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)
56. 21.52 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-5, 0)
57. 18.45 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(5, -2)
58. 22.38 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)
59. 27.21 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)
60. 32.87 (0, -4)/(6, 3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/
61. 16.39 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/
62. 18.37 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)
63. 17.05 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/
64. 19.10 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
65. 12.10 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/
66. 30.03 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(0, 3)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)
67. 20.86 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(-4, -2)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)
68. 30.10 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)
69. 21.08 (4, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)
70. 17.89 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)
71. 27.39 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/
72. 25.81 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -4)/
73. 30.12 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(6, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)
74. 21.87 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)
75. 26.94 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)
76. 19.78 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-4, 5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -5)/
77. 24.11 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/
78. 22.27 (-2, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)
79. 21.82 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)
80. 28.10 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)
81. 29.42 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)
82. 21.89 (-2, 3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)
83. 26.72 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)
84. 35.37 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, -3)/(4, -3)/
85. 22.67 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)
86. 21.58 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)
87. 30.41 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/
88. 23.31 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)
89. 27.87 (-5, -3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/
90. 31.42 (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)
91. 23.89 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, -4)/(1, 0)/
92. 29.94 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)
93. 26.34 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)
94. 23.45 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -5)/
95. 25.92 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/
96. 21.03 (3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -4)/(6, 0)/
97. 19.56 (6, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)
98. 25.51 (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/
99. 23.31 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)
100. 30.49 (0, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)
101. 21.60 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/
102. 29.55 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -1)
103. 26.26 (-3, 5)/(4, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, -4)/(1, -2)/
104. 23.93 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)
105. 26.55 (4, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
106. 22.30 (-5, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, -2)
107. 15.38 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)
108. 28.45 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/
109. 33.49 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)
110. 29.28 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -1)/
111. 39.84 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)
112. 30.40 (-3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)
113. 17.79 (3, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)
114. 16.59 (-3, 2)/(3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/
115. 35.71 (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/
116. 21.46 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)
117. 24.74 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -4)/
118. 25.45 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)
119. 26.81 (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)
120. 20.40 (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)
121. 27.65 (-5, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-4, -1)/(6, -5)/(3, -2)
122. 24.56 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/
123. 27.21 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)
124. 46.82 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-1, -5)
125. 21.84 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-3, -2)/
126. 18.24 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)
127. 35.89 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/
128. 25.20 (-5, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -5)/(6, -1)
129. 27.53 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)
130. 19.65 (3, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)
131. 26.45 (-2, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)
132. 27.60 (3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(-1, -4)/
133. 24.59 (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/
134. 29.52 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)
135. 30.56 (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/
136. 25.61 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)
137. 30.04 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)
138. 26.66 (3, 5)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)
139. 24.13 (1, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/
140. 26.93 (3, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -5)/(-1, -5)
141. 27.57 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)
142. 21.81 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -5)/
143. 19.61 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/
144. 19.31 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)
145. 31.75 (-3, 2)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)
146. 30.86 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -5)/(6, -1)/(-2, -3)/
147. 23.08 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/
148. 26.39 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/
149. 29.55 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)
150. 32.12 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)
151. 22.36 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/
152. 29.02 (-3, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)
153. 25.01 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/
154. 26.03 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(2, -2)/(-1, 0)/
155. 21.34 (3, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, -4)
156. 20.92 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)
157. 14.42 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, -5)
158. 17.12 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)
159. 19.40 (4, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)
160. 21.33 (4, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -4)
161. 25.54 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
162. 27.06 (4, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, -2)
163. 19.60 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, 6)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(4, -5)
164. 25.48 (-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
165. 24.89 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, -3)/
166. 28.06 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 1)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)
167. 20.91 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)
168. 22.41 (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)
169. 28.83 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)
170. 22.15 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)
171. 18.76 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/
172. 21.60 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)
173. 20.82 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/
174. 18.09 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)
175. 28.06 (-3, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/
176. 19.45 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)
177. 15.74 (-2, -3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/
178. 30.05 (3, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)
179. 16.98 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)
180. 23.01 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)
181. 20.37 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)
182. 22.62 (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(6, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)
183. 21.63 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/
184. 26.73 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)
185. 19.03 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)
186. 20.48 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/
187. 16.01 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
188. 19.38 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0)/
189. 28.82 (4, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/
190. 40.18 (-2, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/
191. 29.61 (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)
192. 30.04 (-2, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)
193. 17.51 (1, 3)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
194. 25.18 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)
195. 27.69 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)
196. 28.96 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)
197. 21.39 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)
198. 30.09 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -2)
199. 26.86 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)
200. 26.69 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)
201. 24.08 (-2, -3)/(-1, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)
202. 32.31 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)
203. 18.02 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/
204. 17.75 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)
205. 26.30 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-2, -4)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)
206. 19.75 (-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)
207. 19.89 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)
208. 20.30 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)
209. 21.01 (1, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(-3, -2)
210. 27.68 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)
211. 41.88 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)
212. 24.57 (4, 6)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -1)
213. 27.41 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)
214. 28.12 (-3, 5)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)
215. 26.41 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)
216. 31.21 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)/
217. 14.31 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/
218. 26.94 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/
219. 24.92 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)
220. 14.51 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-4, 0)/
221. 22.48 (-5, 3)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)
222. 26.87 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)
223. 23.93 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/
224. 24.78 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)
225. 22.39 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)
226. 36.11 (3, -1)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)
227. 31.12 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/
228. 17.90 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)
229. 16.95 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)
230. 24.57 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)
231. 30.26 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/
232. 30.61 (3, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)
233. 20.61 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/
234. 26.77 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(2, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)
235. 26.83 (4, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)
236. 29.86 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(5, -2)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-1, -5)/(0, -1)
237. 29.45 (0, -4)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -1)/(1, -2)/(4, -2)
238. 21.34 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)
239. 27.36 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/
240. 25.97 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)
241. 13.40 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)
242. 24.92 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-3, 6)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
243. 19.81 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(5, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -3)
244. 30.70 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)
245. 25.71 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/
246. 22.13 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)
247. 18.31 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/
248. 27.01 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)
249. 29.78 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/
250. 31.44 (3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0)/
251. 24.01 (-2, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)
252. 22.90 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)
253. 21.94 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)
254. 21.30 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/
255. 22.04 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)
256. 18.04 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, -4)
257. 18.50 (6, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/
258. 28.71 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)
259. 24.75 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -2)
260. 24.51 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/
261. 26.05 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)
262. 30.04 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(3, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -2)/
263. 28.18 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)
264. 25.88 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, 0)
265. 23.78 (-2, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)
266. 21.23 (-5, 3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/
267. 23.96 (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/
268. 20.87 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/
269. 21.70 (3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/
270. 21.80 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)
271. 19.38 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)
272. 25.23 (-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/
273. 20.12 (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(6, -4)
274. 24.44 (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)
275. 27.00 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)
276. 19.52 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)
277. 27.60 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)
278. 22.10 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(6, -2)/(-4, -3)
279. 22.23 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)
280. 19.42 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -3)/(1, 0)/
281. 20.21 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(3, 0)/
282. 24.96 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)
283. 20.01 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/
284. 24.51 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
285. 29.82 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)
286. 29.38 (0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/
287. 23.55 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 6)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)
288. 31.87 (4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-1, 0)
289. 27.04 (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)
290. 20.43 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, -1)
291. 33.98 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/
292. 22.89 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)
293. 24.67 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/(5, 0)/
294. 21.41 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(2, -3)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)
295. 20.25 (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/
296. 18.20 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -1)
297. 25.24 (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)
298. 19.28 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)
299. 25.01 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(2, -3)
300. 17.94 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)
301. 23.92 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, -1)
302. 19.80 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)
303. 34.97 (4, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)
304. 21.24 (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)
305. 17.93 (-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/
306. 18.63 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0)
307. 27.50 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/
308. 23.62 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)
309. 27.83 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)
310. 29.63 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 6)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -2)/(4, 0)
311. 30.90 (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1)
312. 28.12 (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, -3)/(6, 0)
313. 23.69 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)
314. 19.93 (1, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/
315. 28.22 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)
316. 24.99 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)
317. 24.39 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)
318. 20.32 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)
319. 16.99 (1, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(3, -2)/(1, -4)/
320. 25.87 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, -3)/(4, -1)
321. 13.31 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, -4)/
322. 17.15 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -4)
323. 27.00 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)
324. 16.91 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/
325. 21.24 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)
326. 21.71 (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
327. 20.67 (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)
328. 26.33 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)
329. 24.17 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)
330. 22.53 (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)
331. 19.95 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)
332. 24.01 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)
333. 19.12 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)
334. 24.27 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/
335. 22.07 (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(5, -4)
336. 22.61 (3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)
337. 24.79 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-2, 0)/
338. 25.20 (-3, 5)/(1, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)
339. 19.21 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)
340. 22.88 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)
341. 27.53 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)
342. 15.31 (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)
343. 20.75 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)
344. 35.75 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/
345. 16.67 (0, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)
346. 31.17 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/
347. 27.86 (0, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)
348. 25.50 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(-4, -3)/
349. 35.29 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)
350. 24.93 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)
351. 20.34 (1, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/
352. 26.64 (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
353. 18.50 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
354. 24.11 (0, 5)/(-5, 1)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)
355. 27.73 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(3, -4)/(6, 0)
356. 32.03 (-5, 0)/(3, 6)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)
357. 21.53 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -3)/
358. 19.52 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0)
359. 15.87 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/
360. 23.65 (-3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)
361. 28.45 (1, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
362. 24.18 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/
363. 11.94 (-3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/
364. 23.70 (-3, 5)/(6, 3)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)
365. 24.88 (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/
366. 22.60 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -5)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)
367. 22.49 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/
368. 20.25 (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)
369. 21.47 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)
370. 24.82 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/
371. 24.21 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)
372. 25.82 (3, 5)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)
373. 27.46 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)
374. 25.01 (3, 2)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)
375. 23.74 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)
376. 24.64 (4, 0)/(3, 6)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3)
377. 28.38 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)
378. 18.78 (0, -1)/(-3, 6)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/
379. 28.61 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)
380. 32.65 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-4, -4)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)
381. 28.16 (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)/(-4, -2)/
382. 32.07 (-2, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, -1)/
383. 21.85 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/
384. 38.87 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, -2)/
385. 31.21 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)
386. 15.18 (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(-3, -2)
387. 27.97 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)
388. 31.00 (-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/
389. 27.89 (6, 2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(4, -4)/(-2, -4)
390. 18.75 (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(-1, -4)
391. 28.05 (-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)
392. 46.69 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)
393. 18.58 (-2, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
394. 26.19 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)
395. 20.37 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)
396. 25.50 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/
397. 31.29 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)
398. 28.27 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, -3)/
399. 29.70 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/
400. 21.43 (-3, -1)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/
401. 24.10 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -3)
402. 22.27 (-3, -4)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/
403. 23.42 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)
404. 25.46 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
405. 21.65 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/
406. 33.73 (3, 5)/(-3, 6)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -2)/
407. 24.40 (-5, 3)/(-1, 5)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)
408. 26.05 (-3, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
409. 22.31 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/
410. 36.61 (-5, -3)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(4, -3)/
411. 20.19 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 1)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)
412. 22.20 (-5, -3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)
413. 31.14 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)
414. 18.11 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)
415. 18.41 (-2, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)
416. 21.20 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/
417. 25.37 (-2, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/
418. 21.72 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/
419. 23.01 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -4)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/
420. 19.75 (4, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(-1, 0)
421. 21.95 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)
422. 25.34 (3, -4)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, -4)
423. 23.56 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, -1)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/
424. 21.32 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/
425. 26.04 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -4)
426. 21.58 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/
427. 18.29 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
428. 22.88 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)
429. 18.27 (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3)/
430. 24.11 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)/
431. 29.08 (3, 5)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)
432. 13.69 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)
433. 20.20 (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)
434. 20.74 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/
435. 29.29 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(5, -2)
436. 21.77 (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)
437. 29.83 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)
438. 24.25 (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)
439. 30.82 (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)
440. 24.40 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, -2)/
441. 21.30 (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)
442. 33.40 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)
443. 16.86 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/
444. 23.54 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)
445. 16.80 (-2, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/
446. 20.84 (0, -1)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)
447. 20.90 (-2, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
448. 23.83 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)
449. 18.21 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/
450. 19.86 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -2)
451. 22.18 (-5, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)
452. 18.77 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)
453. 24.52 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)
454. 24.92 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/
455. 28.49 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)
456. 20.67 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)
457. 28.68 (-5, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/
458. 33.52 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
459. 35.48 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/
460. 23.92 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0)/
461. 24.24 (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)
462. 32.46 (-5, 3)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0)/
463. 28.07 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)
464. 23.76 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)
465. 23.19 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, 0)
466. 16.02 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)
467. 24.36 (-2, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)
468. 26.09 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-1, 5)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)
469. 23.57 (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(5, 0)
470. 28.68 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)
471. 24.16 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
472. 30.46 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)
473. 26.78 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)
474. 28.44 (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/
475. 26.95 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)
476. 28.63 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/
477. 15.94 (0, 5)/(3, 6)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)
478. 20.45 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)
479. 22.85 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, -4)/
480. 25.66 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/
481. 20.82 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/
482. 16.89 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)
483. 21.86 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)
484. 20.02 (-2, 3)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)
485. 22.65 (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/
486. 19.95 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)
487. 28.65 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, -1)
488. 14.97 (-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)
489. 11.41 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)
490. 25.33 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/
491. 19.62 (-3, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, 0)/
492. 18.40 (-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, -4)/(2, -2)/(4, -1)
493. 16.00 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)
494. 21.20 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)
495. 20.54 (3, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/
496. 20.48 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)
497. 29.22 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)
498. 26.79 (3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, -2)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)
499. 22.54 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
500. 22.06 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -5)/(-2, -2)
501. 21.85 (3, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-5, -4)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/
502. 44.10 (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0)
503. 29.86 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)
504. 18.80 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)
505. 24.26 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
506. 12.66 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)
507. 24.42 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4)
508. 21.94 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)
509. 26.93 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/
510. 29.50 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -3)/
511. 17.83 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4)/(-5, -1)/
512. 19.87 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/
513. 17.30 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, -2)
514. 28.54 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/
515. 34.53 (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/
516. 17.02 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/
517. 31.14 (3, 2)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)
518. 24.67 (1, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)
519. 28.08 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/
520. 24.03 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -1)
521. 19.74 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, -1)
522. 23.47 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/
523. 15.65 (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/
524. 26.50 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -5)
525. 18.28 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)/
526. 21.16 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)
527. 16.63 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, -4)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
528. 26.80 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/
529. 25.35 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4)/(5, -2)/(6, 0)/
530. 12.74 (-3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/(5, 0)
531. 23.93 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)
532. 23.32 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)
533. 28.58 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 3)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)
534. 36.69 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/
535. 23.31 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -1)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)
536. 30.06 (3, 2)/(1, 4)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)
537. 22.80 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)
538. 21.41 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)
539. 20.34 (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)
540. 23.37 (0, -1)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)
541. 24.28 (1, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)
542. 24.96 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(-4, -5)/(-4, -3)/
543. 17.78 (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/(1, -4)
544. 20.96 (-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(5, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, -4)
545. 27.61 (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, 0)/
546. 31.67 (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)
547. 29.07 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)
548. 23.47 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)/
549. 24.11 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)
550. 16.74 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-5, 0)
551. 22.11 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -5)
552. 16.69 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, -4)
553. 22.56 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -5)
554. 21.40 (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-4, -3)
555. 12.86 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/
556. 24.78 (-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, -1)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)
557. 21.20 (0, -1)/(6, -3)/(6, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)
558. 25.26 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/
559. 15.32 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -4)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)
560. 28.47 (-3, 2)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)
561. 24.42 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)
562. 16.00 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)
563. 22.69 (3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)
564. 14.41 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -2)/
565. 26.23 (-2, 3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/
566. 18.97 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, -4)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)
567. 17.45 (-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/
568. 20.65 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)
569. 21.76 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/
570. 19.07 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/
571. 18.42 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/
572. 18.58 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/
573. 19.01 (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)
574. 24.90 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)
575. 16.71 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/
576. 14.59 (3, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)
577. 17.48 (-5, 0)/(3, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)
578. 20.19 (-5, 3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/
579. 20.56 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, -5)/
580. 22.79 (3, 5)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-4, -5)/
581. 17.59 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)
582. 15.80 (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)
583. 24.28 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)
584. 30.22 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, -5)
585. 15.32 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)
586. 19.58 (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)
587. 16.87 (0, -1)/(1, 1)/(0, 6)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(-3, -2)
588. 16.17 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/
589. 16.67 (1, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/
590. 27.35 (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/
591. 25.14 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(4, -1)/(6, 0)/
592. 14.33 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(2, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)
593. 20.98 (0, 2)/(4, -2)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -2)
594. 17.04 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/
595. 23.69 (-5, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)
596. 24.78 (3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, -2)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0)
597. 15.67 (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -1)
598. 14.74 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(2, 5)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, -4)
599. 20.79 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, -5)/
600. 19.14 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
601. 38.01 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)
602. 18.92 (4, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(6, -2)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)
603. 16.82 (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/
604. 25.42 (1, -3)/(3, 6)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)
605. 18.62 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2)/
606. 13.45 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)
607. 18.09 (-3, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(6, -4)/(2, -2)
608. 19.84 (1, -3)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)
609. 18.73 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/
610. 21.61 (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/
611. 22.90 (-2, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)
612. 25.23 (0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)
613. 20.70 (0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/
614. 15.81 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)
615. 13.67 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(2, -1)
616. 30.11 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, 0)
617. 21.28 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)
618. 35.72 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)
619. 26.86 (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)
620. 16.10 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/
621. 18.84 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -1)
622. 18.08 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, -4)/
623. 13.87 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)
624. 20.49 (0, 5)/(0, 6)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/(4, -3)
625. 20.00 (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/
626. 22.67 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, -4)/(4, -3)/
627. 13.87 (3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(4, -1)/(3, 0)/
628. 18.08 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)
629. 24.33 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(4, -4)/(-4, -4)/
630. 20.70 (3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)
631. 22.89 (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/
632. 24.28 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -2)
633. 15.07 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(4, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)
634. 26.95 (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(2, -4)/
635. 19.28 (-5, 3)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/
636. 22.36 (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/
637. 12.26 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, 0)
638. 18.30 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(3, 0)
639. 16.35 (4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)
640. 21.44 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)
641. 14.06 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)
642. 18.92 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -2)/(-2, -4)
643. 17.48 (-2, 6)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/
644. 19.20 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
645. 30.18 (1, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/
646. 26.54 (-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)
647. 26.27 (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)
648. 24.36 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/
649. 17.77 (-3, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/
650. 13.70 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)
651. 18.17 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
652. 16.13 (0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)
653. 15.55 (0, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -4)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)
654. 18.53 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/
655. 22.45 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(1, 0)/
656. 19.12 (3, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)
657. 19.59 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)
658. 24.33 (-5, 3)/(3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, -4)/(5, -4)/
659. 23.74 (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)
660. 22.68 (1, 3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/
661. 16.73 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(1, 0)
662. 20.86 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)
663. 18.99 (-5, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)
664. 19.98 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/
665. 16.45 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)
666. 19.00 (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/
667. 24.74 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4)/
668. 19.97 (-2, 3)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)
669. 19.99 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)
670. 21.73 (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, 0)
671. 15.17 (1, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)
672. 20.34 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)
673. 19.66 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)
674. 18.66 (1, 3)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/
675. 24.55 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)
676. 28.95 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)
677. 17.40 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/
678. 24.10 (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)
679. 18.57 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)
680. 18.28 (3, 5)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3)
681. 26.79 (1, 3)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -2)/
682. 25.66 (-2, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, -2)/(4, -4)
683. 28.78 (-3, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)
684. 16.35 (0, -4)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(4, -2)
685. 18.57 (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(6, -5)
686. 18.96 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)
687. 20.84 (4, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)
688. 16.74 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, -2)/(-3, -2)
689. 15.65 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -2)
690. 18.24 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(6, -4)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)
691. 17.43 (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)
692. 30.70 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)
693. 20.79 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/
694. 20.95 (0, 2)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
695. 19.74 (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/
696. 17.68 (0, -1)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)
697. 18.89 (-2, 3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
698. 21.87 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)
699. 20.68 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/
700. 17.85 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -5)
701. 24.81 (-3, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, -4)/(6, 0)
702. 25.96 (1, -3)/(2, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)
703. 18.66 (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)
704. 22.23 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(6, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/
705. 18.62 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/
706. 22.20 (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)
707. 19.73 (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 4)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, 0)
708. 14.18 (0, -4)/(-2, 4)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/
709. 21.15 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)
710. 23.94 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
711. 19.60 (1, 0)/(-4, 2)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)
712. 16.91 (0, 5)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)
713. 18.95 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0)
714. 17.35 (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/
715. 22.98 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)
716. 18.02 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)
717. 26.77 (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -1)
718. 15.92 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)
719. 20.02 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)
720. 41.68 (-5, 3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)
721. 20.64 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/
722. 17.71 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 2)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)
723. 20.39 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)
724. 17.33 (1, 3)/(-3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
725. 12.28 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)
726. 25.41 (-3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(6, -4)/(-5, -4)/
727. 21.70 (0, -1)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, -3)/(4, -5)
728. 13.38 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)
729. 19.08 (-3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
730. 23.98 (-3, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)
731. 16.61 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/
732. 19.59 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(4, 4)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)
733. 27.07 (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)
734. 23.24 (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/
735. 21.87 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 5)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)
736. 20.57 (0, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/
737. 21.51 (-5, 3)/(6, 3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -4)
738. 36.11 (4, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(6, -2)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/
739. 19.08 (-2, 3)/(3, 6)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)
740. 27.62 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5)/
741. 19.92 (3, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/
742. 20.70 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)
743. 17.18 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/
744. 20.82 (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/
745. 24.19 (4, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/
746. 19.47 (3, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, 0)/
747. 25.61 (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -1)
748. 17.39 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)
749. 20.35 (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -5)
750. 18.93 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/
751. 23.81 (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -5)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/
752. 17.89 (-5, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -2)
753. 21.86 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -5)/
754. 17.67 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -4)
755. 18.80 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -3)
756. 23.96 (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/
757. 19.31 (3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4)
758. 24.02 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)
759. 20.69 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)
760. 24.69 (-5, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(6, -1)/(-2, -3)


Also 4x4


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-6
solves/total: 324/325

single
best: 43.88
worst: 1:15.36

mean of 3
current: 54.17 (σ = 12.81)
best: 46.58 (σ = 2.11)

avg of 5
current: 53.58 (σ = 11.34)
best: 47.48 (σ = 0.27)

avg of 12
current: 54.58 (σ = 5.94)
best: 50.61 (σ = 3.61)

avg of 25
current: 54.20 (σ = 4.63)
best: 51.65 (σ = 2.68)

avg of 50
current: 54.43 (σ = 4.81)
best: 52.25 (σ = 3.25)

avg of 100
current: 53.90 (σ = 4.67)
best: 52.48 (σ = 3.68)

avg of 200
current: 53.51 (σ = 4.08)
best: 53.31 (σ = 3.94)

Average: 54.67 (σ = 4.29)
Mean: 54.80

Time List:
1. 57.38 U2 Uw Fw2 F2 B2 U D F U Uw D2 Rw R' Fw D2 U2 R2 Fw B' Rw' Fw F' B2 Rw U Uw L B' Rw D2 Fw D2 Uw2 B Uw Fw2 U' Uw2 Rw2 R' 
2. 1:01.20 D2 Fw U' Fw U Fw' L U2 Rw B' L' R Rw U2 R2 Fw2 D L U' L B' Rw B U2 D2 F' U L' Rw' D' Rw2 D2 U2 R D F' D' F' D R 
3. 54.84 F' U' B Uw' U2 Fw U Uw' Fw2 L D2 Rw F2 Uw U2 D' F' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw L2 U D' Rw2 L2 Fw Uw2 D' Rw' L B2 Rw2 Fw2 B L' Uw R Uw2 Rw2 
4. 52.28 Rw' D2 L2 B' D' Uw' F2 D2 Rw' F Fw2 Uw L' R2 F2 B' Fw Rw2 F2 B D' U B U' F2 R' U B Fw' Uw L D' F R Fw' B' F' R' L2 Rw 
5. 45.11 U2 B' Rw' D2 U' R' L D B' U2 Rw2 R B Rw' B2 D' Rw' B2 Rw' L U B2 R' D' F2 B2 D F L2 D' Rw U' L R2 D' L2 Rw' F' R2 L2 
6. 59.13 R D L2 Rw' R2 B' F2 Uw U2 D F2 U2 L D F2 D2 R' B U' Uw2 F L2 Uw' U2 Rw2 F' U' Fw' L' Fw2 F' U' Uw B' L Uw B D U F' 
7. 1:04.81 F2 L' D2 Uw' R' D2 U' B' U' D2 Fw2 Uw Fw F U2 Rw' R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' L D Fw' R2 F2 L D Uw2 U Rw' F' R2 B F' Rw' F U F2 U' F 
8. 58.78 F Uw2 B2 R F2 L U' L' U Rw U D' Rw' B' U' D' Uw2 B' F' L' R2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 R L2 Fw2 Uw R' B F2 L2 B2 Uw' R2 U2 Uw F D2 
9. 58.09 B U' B2 Rw2 B' Rw U' L B' Fw' L' Uw' Fw2 B L2 Uw2 D R Fw2 Rw' D L' F' Rw Uw R Fw' F2 Rw R2 Uw U R Fw' L' D2 U2 L' D' Fw' 
10. 58.21 Fw' U' B' U R2 F L F2 Uw2 D F' L2 B Rw2 Fw' D' R' D' L' R2 D2 R2 Rw' Fw2 L D' R B' F U Uw' Rw2 D2 Rw R2 Fw D2 Uw' Rw Fw 
11. 51.61 Fw L2 B' F2 L F U R L U B' R2 L' D Uw Rw R' B2 Rw2 D' Uw' L2 B' U R' F L B U2 R L' Fw2 D B2 Rw Fw2 R' U2 F' L2 
12. 59.88 B2 F Fw D2 F Rw2 U B' D' U2 B' R' B U B2 Uw U' F2 U' Rw D R' Uw2 Fw2 L Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 F' Rw2 F Rw' L' U F D Fw L B' 
13. 57.72 U F' U Uw D2 Rw' Fw U' Fw B' U2 L' U B' D L2 R D2 B' L Rw' F L2 Fw L' R2 F2 Uw' U2 R' B' Fw' Uw' L' R2 Rw Uw2 D U2 B2 
14. 1:04.15 U' F' U D2 F2 B L' F' B2 U' D' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw U2 F2 B' Fw' R2 U L2 D2 Rw R' Uw' L U F' R D' L2 D L' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R' F2 D' 
15. 58.67 B2 L Rw2 F' Fw' R2 Rw F L Fw' L' U L' U' L R D2 Rw' U' R' Fw2 Rw' Uw' F Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 R2 F2 Rw U2 D' R2 Fw L2 F L 
16. 57.35 Fw R' Rw' B' F' Rw D F2 U2 B Rw' R L2 D Rw2 Uw' F' L R2 U' F2 Uw2 B2 L U' Uw B2 F' L F Fw U D2 Uw' L' D2 Rw2 D Fw2 F 
17. 55.60 Rw' B2 Rw' F2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F U' R' D' Uw2 B' Uw2 D F D' Fw2 U2 L2 R' Uw2 U2 R' B' R F2 R' F2 U L F2 R' L U F' Uw' R' 
18. 53.26 Rw2 U2 Rw' U D2 L2 B F2 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw L' F2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 Uw' F Uw Fw D' Fw2 Uw2 R2 L' Rw D U2 B' L R' Uw' U' B U' Uw2 Fw2 
19. 1:12.24 Fw2 Rw D F Rw Fw' U' F' Rw R D R' B' Uw2 B L' B Uw2 L2 Uw' D' Rw L U' L2 D2 Rw U' D' Uw' B R' L' Rw2 Fw' U' L2 Rw D F2 
20. 1:06.14 D' U2 F' Fw Rw2 F' R Fw R2 Rw2 L2 U D2 Uw' F' Fw' D' L' Uw R U D Fw2 B' U' L2 D2 Uw2 Rw Uw R' Rw L Fw2 R' B U' Uw Rw2 R 
21. 59.12 L R Fw' D Fw2 B' Rw' U' Rw' L' F Uw' U L D B2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 L2 F D' Rw' B2 U' Rw D U' Uw Rw L Uw Fw D' Fw2 Rw' R' B R U 
22. 56.63 R2 B' D Uw' R' D U Fw D U2 Rw L2 Uw2 R2 B2 U' Rw2 Fw2 D U2 F' L U R D Uw' U' L D2 F' Uw' Fw' Uw U2 F L2 D2 F2 L' R2 
23. 59.47 F' Uw' R2 F L2 Fw' B Rw' B' Uw U Fw2 B Rw2 U2 B2 F2 Fw2 U Uw2 F2 Rw D Rw2 D' U Rw2 D2 B U Rw' R2 Fw2 B' U' D' F L Uw U 
24. 54.13 F' Fw2 U2 R' L' Uw2 Rw L D Rw L' U Fw2 R2 U' F' D Fw2 R F Uw2 F' L2 F U' Rw B' L Rw2 U' B U' Uw2 Rw' U2 B' F2 Fw2 U Uw 
25. 57.88 Rw' U2 L' R Rw2 U B D Rw' R' U2 D2 F' D' Rw2 F L2 F' Fw' D2 B2 U' F D2 U2 Uw2 B2 D Uw R2 B' Uw2 L2 R U2 F2 Fw R B U 
26. 51.28 U' L' B F2 U' Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw L2 Rw Uw' R Fw' B2 L' Uw' L2 Rw' Uw F R2 B' U2 L' Fw' F' L' Uw U2 B U' R2 Rw' U2 R2 Fw' B' L R 
27. 57.29 U Uw2 Fw F Uw2 L2 R F Uw' R2 F' Fw' R' Rw2 L' U2 F' Rw2 L D2 F' Rw2 Uw' U' L2 Rw R Fw D' U' L2 D Fw' Uw' F2 R' F' U' Uw R 
28. 55.66 L' F B2 L' F2 D2 Fw2 Rw U' B2 L' D Fw' B' D Fw2 R' B' Rw L' Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw' L' D B U' L' B R' L Rw' F2 Fw2 B L2 B2 Rw' R2 
29. 1:03.34 F2 U R2 D' L' Uw2 F2 B' Uw' R Uw2 B Rw D' Fw2 F L R' B Rw2 F2 Fw Uw Rw' U Fw' Uw2 F' Rw2 F' Fw U' B2 Fw2 L2 B2 R2 L Uw2 Fw 
30. 58.57 R2 B' Uw' L R2 B2 U' Rw B2 L' B' F D R2 L2 U2 Uw' D2 L B2 R' D' F L2 F' D2 Fw L2 Rw R' Fw Uw' F2 Fw Uw' U' D2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 
31. 54.45 B' U R Uw' R2 B2 F' Uw2 L2 F Rw' U' B' R2 F2 B2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw2 F2 U' L R2 D F' R2 Uw Fw' Uw2 B D L2 Uw F Uw Rw' Fw Uw Fw2 
32. 1:07.78 L' B' L2 R Fw' F Uw' B L2 R D2 R2 Rw B' Fw' Rw2 F' Rw' Uw R B Uw2 Rw R Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw D' R' L Fw2 D Rw Uw D' L' D' Rw2 B2 
33. 1:05.53 Rw2 B Fw' Uw' R Rw F R' B' L2 U' Rw B2 R2 F D2 F D' L U Uw2 Fw' F2 B D' B F L2 F2 Rw Fw' F' Uw' R2 B D2 U2 L' Fw' B' 
34. 54.22 B' R' Rw' L U' F2 Uw B L Fw2 Uw L2 D' Fw2 Uw D' Fw' D2 B Rw' Uw U2 Rw U' D' F2 R' Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 R Fw F2 Rw' F R' Uw R Rw 
35. 56.30 F' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 U2 B2 Fw Uw R2 U' R2 D' Rw' R L F' B' U2 Fw' B' D U Fw' L' Uw Fw U' Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 L Uw2 F2 R F2 D L2 
36. 1:03.28 D2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw F' B' R2 F' B L2 R Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' F' R2 Rw Fw B D2 U B' D2 U B' D2 F Fw2 L2 F2 B' Uw' Fw2 U2 R B Uw2 B2 
37. 1:06.72 L Fw' R' U' Uw F' Uw L' D' L2 Fw Uw' F' Uw2 R2 U R' Rw2 Uw' L' D' R B2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw' B2 Uw F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U D R2 Rw Fw 
38. 58.12 D' R2 Rw D Uw2 Rw' D' Uw R U L2 F2 L' R2 U' F B Fw' Rw' U F D2 Uw2 R2 U B2 L F D2 B' U R2 Fw2 L R F2 D2 Fw' D2 Rw 
39. 1:06.92 Fw' R2 Fw' F B2 R' F' Uw' Fw' F L2 D U' Fw D2 Fw2 F B Uw Rw F2 U D Uw' Fw B' R2 Fw2 L D F' R' F' Fw U Rw2 U2 R' Rw L2 
40. 59.78 R2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' U Fw' R' Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 B' Rw2 L D2 Uw' F' L F' L' D' Uw2 F Uw2 R Rw L F2 R Rw2 U' B L' D B2 F' Fw2 L' D F 
41. 53.37 R L2 U D F' Uw' D L2 R Uw2 R2 Rw' Uw2 D R' B Fw2 L F Fw' Uw' B D U2 Fw' L D F2 D F2 Rw2 U Rw U Fw' F2 R2 Rw' D' F 
42. 1:02.65 Uw2 Fw R U Uw2 R Rw F2 B' U2 B2 R2 F Fw' Rw2 D B' F2 Uw' F2 L' U2 R' F L' U2 F2 R' Fw F' Uw' L' Uw L2 R' D' L2 Uw U' Fw' 
43. 49.63 L2 U B' Rw' L' R U Rw' L' F2 R U Rw2 R2 B2 L2 Rw D R2 F' Uw' L' U2 D Fw R Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 B' R2 Rw2 L' B F Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw 
44. 56.82 R' F' U' L' Rw R Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 U' L' B F' D2 B' D2 B F2 L' R F' Rw R' B2 L2 F' D2 L' D' Rw' L' U' Rw2 Uw' B' Fw Rw B2 
45. 53.73 R D' Fw R Fw B R2 Fw Uw' U' B' L R2 D' R Rw' D Uw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Uw Rw B2 D B' Uw' D Fw2 F Uw' Fw D' Rw' L Uw2 U' F' Uw' Rw' 
46. 57.54 Rw' Uw D2 U Fw F U2 Uw' Rw2 R B Fw F2 L R2 U' D L Uw' Rw' B' R2 F' L Rw' Fw2 F' D Uw' L' F' D' Fw R' L' U2 D' L2 Uw' U' 
47. 53.90 B2 Fw2 U R' Rw' L2 D Fw Rw Fw2 F2 R' Rw' Uw L2 U2 D' Rw Uw F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw Uw' U' F R Uw' U Fw' D U Rw Uw' L F' Uw R' U' 
48. 1:10.45 Fw' Uw L F2 Fw' U' Uw D2 Rw2 F U' R L2 B' F2 L Fw2 L' U' B Fw2 Uw' D' B' U L2 F U' F' B' Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 U2 R' U L' Uw2 R' 
49. 57.17 D' U Uw' R' L Rw' F U2 D R2 B' Fw2 U' B R2 Fw Uw F2 L2 U B' Rw' B Uw B' L U2 F R B' L2 R2 U2 F' Fw' Uw2 B R' D2 U 
50. 54.60 Fw Uw' L' D Fw D2 L B2 Rw2 U2 B Uw2 R Uw' R2 Uw2 R2 F2 R Rw' B Rw Fw L2 Uw' R2 U2 Uw2 F U F' B L2 B L Fw' L2 U' F' Fw2 
51. 1:00.39 U' L D2 Uw2 F U2 Rw2 D2 Uw B F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 L Uw B U L2 U' F2 Rw2 U2 B2 Rw D Uw' B2 R' F D' F' D' L Uw2 R B2 Fw Uw2 U2 
52. 51.58 U' R' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' D2 U Fw' L B Uw U F Rw U Rw D' Uw' L' Uw D2 Fw' D Rw2 F2 D Rw2 B Rw D R' L2 U2 Uw B' R Uw2 U 
53. 51.61 B' Fw Uw2 L D2 Uw' Fw' U B' D' F2 B' Uw2 Fw R' D2 Uw B F' Rw F2 Rw R B' Fw' R2 F' Fw B R' U2 B2 F Fw2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 L' 
54. 57.21 Fw2 Rw2 D' U2 Uw' Fw2 U' Uw' Fw' U' R' D2 B Uw2 D2 B2 Uw Fw2 D' Fw B' R F Fw2 L2 F' Fw' D' Fw B' Uw' F2 Uw' D' B2 U2 F' Uw' Rw F 
55. 59.50 R D U' Fw' L Uw2 Rw Uw' D R2 Fw Uw D2 Rw2 F' Uw' L U B2 U' Rw Fw U' Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 L2 F' Rw2 L B2 Fw' L' F' Rw2 U' Uw' 
56. 1:00.27 F L2 Fw2 F L D R' L' Uw U2 Fw D' Rw L F2 R L' B' D' Uw F2 Uw B Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw' F' Rw R Uw' Rw2 U2 Uw2 Rw' F' B2 L2 R Rw 
57. 52.88 Fw2 B U' Uw' F U' D2 Rw B Rw B' Fw' R2 B L F Uw B' Rw' D Fw' R2 B Rw Uw2 F Rw R B F U Fw2 L R F Uw' F D' U2 Fw 
58. 55.51 F' Uw R' Fw Rw2 Fw2 L' D R2 D Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw U2 B L Uw' F R' L2 B2 L2 D Fw2 D2 F' U' R L D B L Fw Rw2 L2 F2 Fw' B 
59. 57.12 B F' U2 Rw L R2 F B Fw2 R Rw2 U Rw2 B2 D2 Rw2 U' D B Uw2 Fw2 B U' Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw' B' F' U' D B2 F' U2 D' Rw' Fw2 Uw' 
60. 1:04.73 B Rw' R2 D2 L' Rw' D' Rw U' F2 D' B Rw2 F2 Uw U B' L2 Fw Rw Fw2 L2 D Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 Rw' U2 L2 Rw R F2 U 
61. 1:00.72 B2 U R' Uw' Rw B2 L' Fw' D2 F2 Uw2 L' R' Rw D' Uw U' R2 B U Uw L' Uw D U' R Rw2 Fw Rw F D' R2 Rw2 D L Rw' Uw B2 L' B2 
62. 59.18 D Rw2 U R Fw' U' B2 L2 Uw2 L' F2 B Rw D R2 B D2 Rw U' R2 B2 Fw' R' Rw B2 F Rw B' U2 L' Uw' L Fw Rw2 D Uw' F2 R Fw L2 
63. 1:00.58 Rw' R' D2 Rw' U2 Uw B2 R' F2 U2 L2 Uw2 L' F D2 Fw2 D B' U' L' Fw L' U L R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B U' Rw F2 U Uw' L U2 D F' Rw 
64. 55.18 Rw2 U2 Uw' B2 F' Fw Uw Fw R' L' D Rw L' U F Uw2 D Rw' Uw B D B L D' U2 Rw' Fw2 F2 B2 R2 Rw2 F2 R B Fw L2 Rw' D B2 D2 
65. 1:02.83 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F' U' B D2 U Rw2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B2 D Rw R' U B2 Fw2 D' L2 D' B' F R' B2 Rw D Uw2 R' U L2 Rw Uw Rw B R' L' 
66. 50.76 B D Fw' F2 R' Fw2 L Uw L2 F Uw2 L' B2 R D U2 L' Fw2 F Rw U2 Rw Fw U2 B2 Fw L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 L U2 R F2 U2 Rw' U' R Rw2 
67. 57.10 B Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 B2 F Rw L' Uw' Rw' L2 R B2 Fw2 F R2 D R' F2 R2 Rw Uw2 Fw' U' Uw D2 F' B2 Rw' D Fw F' B R' D' L2 F' Uw B2 
68. 56.31 L' Fw Rw F' L Uw2 R2 F2 U F2 Uw2 Fw2 R Fw F2 L F L' Fw2 Rw2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' D2 U R Rw2 U F' R' Uw' U' D2 R B U' Uw D' 
69. 49.48 U2 F' L2 Fw2 L F2 Uw F' Rw2 B' F Rw D' Fw F2 B' U2 R' B R B2 Fw' Uw' B' D Uw2 Rw2 L2 R B2 D Uw' R D2 Rw2 U L' B' U2 Rw2 
70. 54.17 B2 F' Fw' U2 Rw' Fw2 B' R' L' B2 U' Uw Rw R L2 Fw' R L' Fw' R2 U' Fw L' B F D U2 Rw' R U' Uw' B2 U' B' L D2 L Fw Uw' U 
71. 52.62 F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R L' D2 F2 U F R B2 L' F2 D' U2 R L D2 R2 L F U Fw Uw2 R2 F D2 Rw' L2 Uw' F2 B2 L' F' Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw' R2 
72. 52.94 L' Fw2 Uw B2 F' R L2 Uw' U2 L U2 F2 D Fw' Rw2 U' F2 B Rw L D' L D' U L' Uw L Fw2 Uw2 L2 Fw D2 Fw B L U2 F Rw' Fw2 L' 
73. 1:02.53 Uw' B2 Uw' B' Fw R' F2 U2 L Uw D' U' Rw' Fw Uw2 U' Fw2 L2 D2 U' F2 Uw R2 Rw' D2 Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw U R' L2 D2 Fw2 L F R' L2 F 
74. 59.12 Uw2 U F' L B2 R' U' F B2 R' D2 Uw' L Rw' B U D2 L' F' Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw F U2 D' L B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R Uw2 F' Rw R Fw Uw R2 Fw' 
75. 54.09 U' B2 Fw D Fw B' L2 Rw B' Fw2 U' B U' Rw' U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 L' B' D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R Fw2 F B2 Rw2 Uw2 F' B2 Rw' Fw R' L2 Rw' D' Rw' 
76. 49.26 D' F R' L U D Fw2 D B2 Uw R' L Uw' Rw2 B2 F2 D Rw U Uw' Fw L2 Uw B R2 D2 Uw' R' Uw U L2 D2 U2 Fw2 Uw R L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' 
77. 59.66 D' Rw L2 F2 Rw R F2 B2 U F2 Uw D2 Rw D Fw' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 L' Fw B' D Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw D Uw2 B Fw' Rw D F' Rw' F2 Uw2 L Fw' B 
78. 47.93 B2 U2 Rw' U2 B2 U' F2 B Rw Fw Uw2 Rw U2 L2 D' Rw' Fw Rw' U' Rw' L F' Fw2 D2 Rw F Rw2 F D2 F2 Rw Fw Uw' L F' L' F Uw L F 
79. 58.81 U2 Fw' L F2 Rw2 L2 B F' Rw' Fw' F2 Uw' U2 R Uw L' D' F L2 B U D2 L B Uw' F2 U2 D2 L Uw2 B2 Rw' D' R U D' Uw2 B2 F2 U2 
80. 48.17 B' R U2 Uw' Rw' D2 U' F Fw2 Uw' F Rw F Rw2 B2 D' Fw' D2 R' L B2 L' R' F L' Rw' D R' Fw' L2 R2 Uw R' U Fw' R2 U R2 U' Fw 
81. 55.91 U B2 D R' D' F U2 L' Rw Uw' U' F Rw R D2 U2 B R2 Uw2 B' Rw2 R2 F' L R2 D2 B U' L2 D' F2 D' U' Fw D' Uw2 F R' Rw2 Fw2 
82. 51.76 Fw D F' Rw D U' L2 F R L' Uw L' B F2 D2 B2 Uw' Rw B L2 Uw Fw' L' R2 U' Rw2 Uw B2 F2 U' Rw B2 U' B2 F' Uw2 D' F U2 D 
83. 55.05 U' Rw2 R2 U2 Rw R' D Uw Fw' U Uw' R Rw2 D2 F2 L2 B2 Uw' U Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw' L2 R' Uw' L D Rw' Fw' L' B2 R2 F2 Rw B2 U' Rw2 R' U2 
84. 1:00.27 Uw F R U' Uw' B' Uw' F2 Fw B' R' U Fw' B2 Rw' B D2 Fw R' F' L' Fw' U' B F' Uw L B' F2 R F2 R2 D Uw' Rw' D2 Fw F2 L' F' 
85. 56.27 F' R2 D2 Uw Rw2 U B' R Rw Fw F2 Rw' D2 B2 Rw Uw' L2 Uw F' U' R2 B R2 U L' Uw B2 Rw L2 B' U' Fw' D B Fw2 F2 D2 Uw Fw2 B' 
86. 1:04.37 R2 B2 Rw Fw' D2 B U2 D2 Uw2 R' U' R' B2 Uw' D R2 Fw2 U B D2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 L' Fw R' Uw D2 Fw F2 L B Uw2 Rw L D Rw' F2 
87. 52.73 B2 U' Uw F B U' Uw2 Rw Fw2 D' B' Fw2 L F2 Uw' Rw' R' Uw' L' R D' Rw F2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 R' L' U2 L F2 D2 Uw2 U F2 L B' Rw R Uw 
88. 1:05.67 Rw Fw' Uw' F2 D U Fw2 F' B' L D' Fw' D F B' Uw F2 Uw' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw B2 L2 R' Fw2 U' D' Fw2 B' F' D Rw Fw2 Rw' 
89. 1:03.08 Fw' U' Fw' B' D2 L' F' B R Uw' R L' F2 R U' D2 B' L2 Fw2 D' B U' B2 F' Fw' Uw B' R2 F' Fw Uw F2 B' U2 R2 Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw L 
90. 1:02.49 D2 F U2 L2 F B' Uw R' L' Rw2 F L2 Fw F Uw F L' R2 U' D2 R2 F' R B2 U Rw' L2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw' F' R' B2 D R Fw' Rw U 
91. 53.53 L' B2 F2 Rw' R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw R2 U D' Uw R B L U L2 R U F' Rw B U D2 Rw' U' Rw Fw L2 Rw Fw' R L' U' L U2 Fw2 Rw 
92. 57.72 R2 D2 Uw2 B' Rw' L F B Uw2 B2 D Fw' Rw2 F Uw' Fw' R' B2 L' Rw2 Fw D R2 D2 F' Uw' F U2 R U Uw L2 U' D2 F' Rw U' B U' L' 
93. 50.03 Uw2 U B2 Uw2 Fw L B Uw2 L' U' L2 Uw2 F B2 Rw F2 R F2 Uw U Fw F2 B2 R Rw2 U B F2 Fw2 L Rw B D' Rw' R' L Fw' R' D Rw' 
94. 59.71 U R' Rw2 Fw' R' D R' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 R' F L2 D B2 L' Rw B' Uw U2 D Fw U2 R' Uw2 R Fw2 U' R2 B L' Fw R B2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw' U' 
95. 59.56 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw U2 D Uw B' R Uw F' Rw' L B D2 R' Rw D2 Fw' D' R D2 B2 F2 Fw2 Rw' L Fw B2 U' D Fw R2 Rw D2 B2 Uw B2 Fw' Rw 
96. 58.04 B2 R U F' U D L' Fw Uw' R L' F' B2 Rw F2 D Rw2 Fw R' D U2 Uw B' L' Uw R' D' Uw2 F' B2 L2 D2 Rw2 R Fw2 F2 Uw' L' F2 Uw' 
97. 1:09.00 U B F2 R' U2 Fw F2 Rw D' Rw Uw2 B2 Rw Fw2 F2 U F R' D2 Fw2 Rw' F Fw2 L2 Rw F2 U' Rw Uw B2 U2 L Uw' U' B' Fw' D' Fw U2 L' 
98. 58.04 R' Uw' Fw F2 R2 Fw B2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' D' Rw2 L' F' R' Rw2 F2 Fw U' Rw2 L' Fw2 F R F' Fw2 B Rw2 Fw U Rw L2 R Fw' U' Uw' F D2 Fw2 
99. 53.18 Uw Rw D Fw2 L' Uw2 F2 Fw R' Rw U' Uw D' R Fw2 Rw' Fw' Rw' F2 Fw R L2 Uw2 D2 R' Rw2 L2 D Rw' Uw' U2 B' L R U F2 R' F D' U 
100. 51.50 B' Rw2 F' Rw' U' L Uw Rw Fw' R' Fw2 F U Fw Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 F' B' Fw L2 U' D' F2 Uw F2 D U' B' L' Rw' B' L Uw' Rw' R2 Uw2 R Uw 
101. 52.28 Uw' Fw Uw L2 F' R' Uw2 Rw2 F' U' F2 U' Fw2 D' B2 D' Fw L' R' Rw B2 R2 Uw2 U2 R F B2 Rw B2 Fw2 F2 L' B F2 D2 U2 F' Uw' Rw F' 
102. 51.12 Fw2 D2 L' R2 B' D2 Rw' F' B Uw Rw' D' Fw F' R U' R2 U' F2 B' L U2 F Rw' R' U2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 B' L2 Fw' R Rw D' R2 Rw2 L' 
103. 48.13 F L' Rw2 Fw2 B2 D' R Fw' Rw Fw D' Uw' Fw2 F U2 F2 Fw' Uw' U R Rw F2 Rw2 L' U2 R' D2 B Fw2 F2 U Rw' B2 L Uw L Uw' D B2 Uw 
104. 51.04 Uw F' R2 L2 D' R L2 F' U Rw2 L Fw' L2 Rw2 U2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L2 D2 R Fw L' Uw F2 U' B2 L Uw' F' U2 F2 B' R U' D Rw' D' U' 
105. 45.27 L Rw2 Uw' D2 Fw' R2 F B R L Rw B' R2 Rw2 D Rw2 F2 L' D U B' Uw2 L' Rw' F Fw2 B2 U B D' Uw R2 U D' F' D' Fw' D2 U Uw 
106. 46.17 L' Rw2 U D' Fw L U2 L' D Uw2 Rw2 D B L2 F' B2 Rw B' R2 Uw' B' Uw R' Rw' B2 Rw2 U' L Uw2 L2 R' B R Rw2 U2 F2 B2 R' F Fw' 
107. 54.69 Fw' R F Fw' U2 B Fw2 L B Rw L2 Fw' B2 D Uw2 B2 F2 D2 Rw' D F L' D R' B D Uw2 U' B Uw R' F U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' 
108. 48.83 R2 D U2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 R2 D2 Fw' B R L' Rw Uw' Rw' L R2 Fw2 D Fw2 Uw' Fw' U2 Rw' U Uw2 L2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 B' U2 Rw Fw' U' L2 R Uw2 R' D2 
109. 57.60 Fw2 Rw' L Fw B L D2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 B Uw U2 F' Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw U2 D B R2 L' Rw2 U' Rw L' R U L B U2 L2 U B' L' 
110. 50.52 Uw B2 D U Uw' R2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw' R Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw' Fw U' L2 Fw B2 D F Uw' U2 L2 Uw' B' D Uw' Rw F' D2 L B2 Uw2 Fw' U2 B Rw' F' 
111. 58.85 Fw Uw2 Rw' D L' B2 Fw' R2 L' Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 F2 R2 Fw Uw' L U' B R L' Uw D' B U' Uw Rw2 Uw U' F' R2 B U2 L2 B2 Fw2 D R' 
112. 1:02.97 F U' R Rw2 B R' Fw D2 Rw' R2 B' L2 B' D' U2 L D2 Fw Rw2 B' R2 F' Fw' Rw D U2 F' L Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 F L2 Rw2 B R2 B' Uw2 
113. 53.61 F Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw' D2 Rw2 D L2 Fw2 Rw2 R' F' B Fw' Uw' B2 Rw' Uw Fw' F2 Rw F U2 L' Uw U2 F2 Uw' D B D U' B' L Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' B2 
114. 50.23 Uw' Fw2 Rw' R2 F L' Rw2 D2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 L' U' Rw Fw' Rw2 D2 U' Fw' R' Rw U' Rw Uw' Rw Fw B' R' F L2 D2 Fw' F2 B' Rw2 B' Fw' R' Rw2 U' 
115. 56.40 D2 U2 L' D' L2 Rw' R2 Fw F' L' Rw U' F' Fw' Uw Rw U2 R2 U' B2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 U B Uw' D' F2 R2 D' R Fw2 R Rw' Fw R2 Rw2 D' R2 B 
116. 50.76 U2 Uw Fw F' U' R U D Uw2 B R2 U' F Fw Uw' B2 Rw L2 U' F Rw2 D2 Uw2 R Rw' D2 R Rw F' D2 Uw R' Rw2 Uw' B2 U2 L2 Uw2 F2 B 
117. 54.67 Uw L' B2 U' D' Rw Fw2 R2 U' Uw B Fw2 D' U2 Fw D B2 L R F D2 B Fw' D2 U' Rw' F' Uw2 L U Rw' Fw B2 D2 U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L 
118. 50.96 B Fw' U Uw' B2 U' B' Fw Rw2 B2 Uw B' Uw R' Fw Uw2 B2 U R2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw' B' L' B F L2 Uw D' Fw' U' D Fw' Uw' D F2 Rw2 B' Rw' 
119. 44.91 B R' L' F' Fw2 Uw F Rw2 U Uw2 R' L B' F Uw' D F U' Rw Fw' R' Rw2 L' B2 U Fw' F2 D Fw B Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L D' Fw L R2 Rw U 
120. 1:00.23 D2 U' L2 Rw' F2 L2 Uw' D U' R2 D2 L2 Fw L2 U' D F' Fw L' R U2 D2 Rw U2 Uw2 F2 D' Fw U F Uw F' Uw F' L' R2 B2 R' Fw' R' 
121. 54.17 L' Uw R D2 Uw2 L2 B2 F L2 D' F2 Fw D' U B F2 Rw2 F U2 R Uw2 L2 U2 F Rw' F' Uw R2 L F2 D B U2 R Fw2 Uw U2 R' Rw2 F' 
122. 52.86 D' B2 D' Fw D Uw L' Uw L' Fw2 Rw L2 U' R2 L2 D U' F U2 B2 F2 R F D2 U Rw R U2 Rw2 D2 R2 Rw' U B F U D2 B Uw2 L' 
123. 52.04 D' Rw Fw' L Uw F2 L R' Fw L' B2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw B2 D Fw2 R D' L U' F D' Uw B' F Rw B F2 Uw Fw' U' B U2 R2 L' F2 R' Fw 
124. 50.00 L' Rw D2 B2 U B Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 R Fw' R D2 L2 Uw' B' U' D' Rw D2 Rw U' Rw' F R Rw' D B2 U Fw L' R D L F2 R' L2 Fw' R' 
125. 57.90 Fw2 D2 Rw R' Fw2 R' F2 Rw' L2 R2 U' D B' U B Rw2 U' Uw' L Fw' Uw U L2 Fw F2 D' Fw Uw L' Uw2 Rw U2 Fw' U Uw D2 R D Uw Rw' 
126. 54.12 R D Fw F' Rw' B Rw L2 B' L R2 D' L2 F2 L Fw F2 Uw2 L Uw2 L2 R2 D Uw' F U L F Uw F' B' R2 U' F B2 Fw2 L R U' R2 
127. 55.17 U' Rw' R2 B' L' Rw' D2 Rw B2 Uw B2 L Uw' L' Uw D2 R2 B' Fw2 D B L' Uw B Rw Uw' R' D' R' Fw R' F' D2 L2 D' F2 U' Fw2 B D 
128. 54.43 Rw2 F2 Rw Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 U' F' U2 D' F R' F2 R' B' Rw2 F D2 Uw' U L2 Fw Uw2 F L' R F Rw' U D2 R F Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 Uw D 
129. 44.42 D F' B' U2 L2 U' B' Fw2 Rw' D' F R L2 Fw2 F' Rw U D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U' Rw' B2 L R2 B2 F L R' F' B2 Rw Uw' R Uw' B2 
130. 56.17 Fw2 D' B L' Fw Uw' U' R' U2 Rw Uw B' L B2 R' B2 R2 F2 B2 L R Uw2 F2 Fw Uw' Rw2 F2 R U2 Rw U B L2 Uw2 Rw F R2 F Uw2 F 
131. 59.57 Uw2 R' U F' D Fw D L Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw' L D2 L' U Uw' L' D B2 F2 Rw' L2 U' F2 Fw' Rw' L' D B F' R' U R' Rw2 F' R' Uw2 
132. 44.35 L' U2 Fw' F U Fw2 U' D2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L' D2 R' L Uw2 L2 D B' D L' Uw B' U L2 Uw F2 U' L2 D' B D2 L2 Fw F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 F' 
133. 52.61 B2 D U' L' Uw F2 D' L2 F' B' Uw2 B' F2 Rw R' Fw Rw2 D' L' Fw B2 R F2 Rw' D' L Rw2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' L' D' B' L2 U' Fw2 B2 D' 
134. 58.05 L' Uw Rw' D2 Uw2 U L2 Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw' U2 B' D2 Fw' D' L R2 Rw' F' U' D' F U2 B Fw Uw Rw' Uw2 U2 D' Rw B Uw Fw' U' Fw' L' Uw2 Fw' 
135. 54.62 Uw U Fw L2 D Uw2 Rw R Uw2 U' F D Fw2 U D2 F2 L2 D Uw2 F2 U L' R Fw' U2 Rw L2 F Fw2 R' F2 Rw' U' R' D Fw B' U2 F Fw 
136. 55.23 F2 Uw' F Uw' Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 R U' D Fw U' B' Fw F' L Rw Uw2 L2 F2 D2 B D Fw2 Uw U' Fw R2 U2 Uw Fw2 B Uw' F2 Fw2 R U D2 R' 
137. 49.26 F L2 Fw2 L Rw B' D' L Fw' L' R' U2 F2 U' B' D R2 D' F' Fw2 R' D L' Rw Uw2 Rw2 L2 F R' Fw2 L Fw2 F' D R B2 L B R' F2 
138. 55.39 F' Uw R Rw2 D' Fw2 F' U' Fw' B2 L F R Uw' L R Fw' B L' D2 F' D' F2 L R' Uw' U' Rw B' D L' Rw F' R2 Fw' Uw L2 B2 Rw' Uw2 
139. 53.40 L Uw Fw' L2 Uw D2 L2 R2 U Fw2 F2 Rw F2 Uw D R2 Rw2 B D2 U B L' U2 R Rw Fw2 Uw U Fw2 R' Fw F2 D B' Fw' R L Rw' D Rw 
140. 53.75 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 D F2 L Uw2 Rw U F' U2 Rw R2 Uw Fw Uw2 Rw Fw D R2 Fw' U Uw' L' R Rw2 Fw2 Rw D2 R' Rw Uw' B2 Rw U' L2 R D 
141. 50.63 L' R' Rw' B' L2 U R Rw' D' U' F Rw2 D2 U' R F D Uw Rw U2 Uw D' B' F' Uw Rw U Fw' Rw U B' R D F R L2 D U Fw R' 
142. 51.97 Rw' R F2 Uw2 F2 B Uw L2 F' B L2 Fw2 Rw2 D' F' Fw' L' D' Rw' B Uw' L' R' B2 R2 Uw U' R' D R Rw2 B Fw' D2 Rw B R2 F2 R2 F 
143. 52.41 Rw2 F2 D R2 Fw' Rw2 U Fw F U Rw2 R Uw' U Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 R Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 L B2 Uw2 B2 R' L' F2 Uw' R Rw' Fw D2 B D' Uw F' B' 
144. 1:00.99 R2 Uw F' D2 L B' D U' R2 Rw L' U D' Fw R B2 D Rw' L Fw F R' B' U Rw' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw' B Uw' Rw U D2 Uw R 
145. 53.61 L B' Fw F R' U' R' Rw F U2 F Fw Uw' D2 Rw Fw' R' Uw2 U' L2 R Uw D B2 F Uw' R' B2 F U D Uw Fw2 Rw F' Rw' B' U' Uw2 Rw' 
146. 49.87 Fw2 Uw L' Fw R' B2 F' Rw' D Fw2 U2 D2 B U R2 Uw' F U B Rw2 D B U' Uw' F' U Uw' R U' Rw2 Uw B Uw2 F2 L' Rw' U R Uw F 
147. 1:15.36 Rw Fw2 R F2 Uw D' R2 L2 B2 F2 U D2 L' Fw' B R' D R' B' R2 Fw' F U D F' R2 U B' U F' R2 Rw' B2 U' R2 Fw' Uw2 L D' B' 
148. 54.25 L' B' Uw' D2 R2 B L2 B D2 U Fw2 B2 D' L2 Uw2 U' D Fw F U2 Rw' L' U B2 Uw2 F B2 Rw' L' D F Fw' L Fw F D' U Uw R' Fw' 
149. 1:01.04 D' Uw' F2 L F L' Uw B' R2 Uw2 L' Fw B Uw2 B Fw2 R' L B' L D2 U B D R2 D2 L D2 L' Fw Rw R Uw L R' F2 Fw2 B' L' D' 
150. 55.04 Rw' L F' Rw' D' F2 Rw' B2 Uw' D' L Rw Fw2 D B D2 B2 F Rw B U Fw2 B2 R B' R Fw R Rw' B' Rw Uw' D L Fw' L' R B F' Fw 
151. 54.90 Rw Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 L' D' Rw L R' F2 L' R2 D2 Fw' F2 Rw D Fw2 B' F L' U2 D' R2 F2 Fw U' Fw' R U' Uw B U' R Rw Fw' F B' U2 
152. 47.93 Uw2 R2 F' B U2 B2 Rw Fw' D2 U Fw F2 L2 B Rw' R L2 Uw F' L U R' U Fw2 F Uw' D2 U2 R Uw' B2 Uw R U' D R' Uw R' D Fw2 
153. 57.60 D2 R2 Fw' Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 U R2 F2 Rw R2 D Fw' B2 R F Rw' B2 Rw2 L2 B' R Fw' Uw B Fw Uw U' D' Fw2 U' D' Fw' L Rw F' D' L D2 
154. 56.09 D2 R' D' U2 L' F' Uw' Rw' Fw F Uw2 L2 F' Fw L R2 B2 R2 Rw L B2 D U2 L' Rw2 B' R' F2 Fw R2 Uw2 Fw Rw F2 Uw U Rw L2 Fw D2 
155. 54.01 U B' D R' U' Fw' Rw F Rw2 U' Uw' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw2 U' B' Rw' Fw D2 Fw' U R' Rw2 Uw R' Uw' R B R D' U B' L2 R F2 Fw Rw 
156. 57.78 Fw2 R U Rw U B' Fw L Fw' R' F' R' Fw' Uw2 Fw' F2 L' R B Rw Fw' D Rw R Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 B2 Rw' B D2 F2 Rw' Uw2 L D Rw2 B' D 
157. 48.89 L R D2 L' B' R' Rw2 U' F' D B' Rw2 F' L2 Uw' L B2 Fw' Rw2 D Uw R2 F' Fw Uw Rw L2 B' R' F B L' B2 F Uw' B D Fw2 F2 U2 
158. 50.73 U Rw' Fw' U' R Fw2 L D L' B D2 R F2 U2 D R Rw2 F U' L' F' B Fw' Uw Fw' B2 L R Rw2 U' Fw Rw L2 B' U2 F' L2 Uw' B' D 
159. 49.13 R' D2 U' Rw2 B2 Uw2 L B' D' B' U2 D2 B D' Rw2 F' D' Rw2 Fw2 L U Fw' D' L Uw' U' R2 B' F' U Uw2 D Rw L' R2 U2 R B U2 Rw' 
160. 50.21 L Fw Rw Uw' Fw' R B Uw' R2 Rw' U F D' R2 F2 D' R F' Fw Uw' B' Fw2 F2 D2 F Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw2 D L' R2 U2 F' L2 Uw2 R' F D2 Rw' 
161. 54.72 R2 B U' Uw' Fw2 D Fw R2 L2 Fw' Uw2 R D' B' Rw Uw U' L2 D2 Fw' Uw' L' F' Fw2 L F' B' Rw' Fw F' Rw2 F2 B Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 Uw F2 B' 
162. 56.76 Fw2 B' D Fw U F' R F' Fw2 R2 Rw' D2 R Uw' R L2 Uw R' F' L D' L2 U' Fw Uw' R' U2 F Rw2 L2 Fw2 R F2 B2 Rw' R F U F' L' 
163. 51.89 U2 Rw2 L D' B Uw' D' U' R' Rw' Uw2 R' Fw' Uw2 D Fw' R2 F2 Uw B U2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' Fw' R' B D' Fw2 U' R2 Uw2 Rw2 R U' D' Fw Uw' L 
164. 51.11 Fw L2 B' F U' Rw' D' R' B' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U R' Uw2 D' Fw' Uw Fw' B' Rw2 Fw2 R Fw' B' R' B U' D' L Fw B U D' Rw Fw' B Uw Rw2 F 
165. 47.81 R' B' Fw Rw Uw2 D2 L2 U' R' L B' L Fw Rw2 U' B D Rw2 B2 F2 R2 D F' R' B' F' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw U B2 Fw R2 D' Uw2 U' F2 R L' 
166. 55.74 D' B' D Fw2 D' Uw2 B L' R U Uw' R D' L Fw2 L2 Fw B' R Rw2 Fw R2 B2 Uw2 Fw' U2 F' Fw2 D2 R2 Rw' Fw Rw' U R U R U' Uw' B 
167. 49.63 Rw2 F2 B2 L F' Rw B2 U2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw' Fw Rw' U' L' F2 Fw U2 L Rw' D' U' F' B2 R' Rw' F' D2 B' D F U2 Fw Rw' R B' Fw' Uw L 
168. 54.64 U F R L2 D2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw B2 U Uw' Fw Uw2 L' Fw' F2 Rw D R L2 B2 L Fw' R2 F2 D F2 L' R U2 Uw2 L' D Rw' R F' Rw' D2 B 
169. 46.70 U2 Fw L D2 B R F2 L Rw Fw2 Rw2 U' R D2 Rw' B' D2 Fw' B2 D2 Rw2 L F2 B' L B' Fw Uw' F2 B' Fw2 Rw D' Uw F B' D Fw2 D B' 
170. 53.02 U' R2 L' Fw F2 B2 R2 Rw Uw Fw' F' U2 Rw' R' Uw2 Rw' R2 D U' B' Fw Rw2 F' R2 D2 L2 Fw' Rw2 R D' Fw D Uw' B Rw' D2 L2 U' Rw' F 
171. 1:00.29 R F' Uw2 Fw L D Fw' R2 B L Uw2 Rw F2 U2 R Uw' R' D F2 U Rw' B' F2 U2 D B Uw2 U' R' Uw D2 Rw' L2 Uw' Rw2 B Fw2 R Uw2 F2 
172. 46.21 F2 Rw2 B D' B R' Fw' F' L R2 F Fw' Rw2 L Fw L U2 Rw Uw L Fw F' R2 Rw Uw2 D2 Rw Fw F Uw Fw2 B2 F' U' F' Uw' U L2 R' Rw' 
173. 54.09 Uw' Fw R D2 Fw' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw' Rw' Fw Rw' F U' D B' L U2 D2 Uw' R' Rw' Fw U2 R F' U' Rw2 L' Fw' B' R L F2 Fw' Uw U' F Fw2 D' 
174. 53.21 D2 Uw2 R L2 D2 L Uw2 B2 R U' Uw Fw Rw' F D2 B2 L' U' L2 F' L D2 L U F B' R' U2 Rw Fw Rw' Uw2 Fw' L2 B2 D' B Rw R U 
175. 46.98 Rw' R2 Uw2 L U' Uw2 D R' B' Fw R2 B Fw2 L D' U2 Uw' Rw L Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 D' Rw L B' Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw U B R2 
176. 56.52 R L' Fw R2 L' Uw2 L' Uw' Rw D Fw' D2 Uw' R' Rw D' L' B Rw' U2 L2 F2 L2 Fw2 U' D Rw R B2 U' F2 Fw B Uw' R' F2 Fw L Rw2 D' 
177. 55.91 F2 R2 U2 B2 F U D' F' Fw' U F R' Fw2 L2 D B R Rw Uw' R2 Uw' Rw2 B2 F' L2 U' Uw Rw B L2 F' D' L' F2 Fw' D Fw' Uw B2 U2 
178. 58.85 B Uw2 F2 Rw2 F Fw2 L Fw' R Rw L' U2 B' F2 L' Rw' R2 Fw L2 R2 B' F2 Uw' U Fw U L2 R2 Fw' Uw' R B2 Rw2 D2 F2 U' D' F' L2 R' 
179. 55.47 Rw2 R2 B' L' Rw D' R2 U2 F2 D L2 R B2 Fw2 L' Rw' Uw F' Fw' L2 Fw' B2 U' B' R' Rw' Fw' R U' F' U2 B F2 Rw Fw L B L B2 U2 
180. 1:00.98 Rw2 U Fw' B2 U2 B Uw L' R U Fw' B R2 L' Fw Rw' B D U Fw' U' Rw2 L Fw Uw2 R2 Uw' R2 B F' U B D2 F Rw L' B2 R2 B2 F' 
181. 44.52 D B' R B' F2 Uw Fw2 U' B F2 R Fw2 B' L' Fw2 B' Rw2 L U2 B Rw2 B2 D F2 Fw2 D' L' D' R2 Uw D R' Rw Fw2 D Fw D2 U' Rw' Fw' 
182. 51.92 D Uw F2 Fw' Uw' D2 F' Rw2 D2 U F2 B Uw L2 U2 Uw D2 L2 Rw R B2 L R' U2 Uw2 R2 U2 Uw L2 Rw' F D Fw L D2 B2 Uw R Uw D2 
183. 51.03 D' Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U' B2 Fw2 U2 Uw' R2 U R2 U' Fw' Uw2 U' R B D' B Rw D' L2 R U' Fw2 Uw' F' U' B Rw L2 B U' L' B' Fw2 L B 
184. 53.44 Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 B' Fw2 L' Fw2 R2 B2 D2 B' R' U Uw F' L' B2 Rw F Fw2 R2 D U2 Fw2 D2 U2 L2 Fw' R' D U2 F' Rw2 L2 Fw' B D2 F D' 
185. 59.25 R Rw Uw L' Rw2 U' Fw' L' U' Uw Fw2 L' D R' Rw F R2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw D R2 Fw2 L2 Rw' F Fw2 Uw U2 L' D Fw L F2 U D B Fw2 L2 
186. 53.01 Fw2 Rw B2 Rw2 Uw U2 Fw' Rw' B Fw D2 L' F2 B' R B D B' L Fw' D2 F' Uw Rw' Fw R' Uw' F B2 R2 L F2 R F' Rw R' D2 B2 L B2 
187. 51.94 B R' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 F2 D Rw2 U L' B2 U2 R Fw R' B R Rw2 U' F L' B U F' U R L Uw' U F B Uw' R B Rw2 Uw Fw 
188. 49.17 Rw' U Fw U' R2 D2 F2 U' Fw R2 F' Fw' L Uw2 U D2 Fw L2 Uw2 D Fw' R2 L' D U' L2 Fw D2 Rw' L' D B' Rw2 Uw2 Rw B U2 B' Uw' R' 
189. 50.50 L Fw Uw2 R Fw' B2 D Uw' B' L' Fw2 U' Fw B2 R2 B' U D2 R' Rw Fw2 U' Uw2 B' R Rw Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw B' U Uw' L Fw' Rw2 F B2 Rw2 Uw 
190. 48.99 Fw Uw Fw2 D' Uw Rw Uw' Fw2 R' D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' R2 Uw R' D2 U' Rw' R' F' Rw' R' D' U2 F2 L2 D2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw' B' L U2 B2 R D F' 
191. 48.85 U2 D' B' D' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw2 B D L2 Uw' F2 D' Uw B R' F' B U' Uw' L' B2 Rw B' L2 R2 U B R' B L2 R 
192. 54.05 R2 Uw L B' Rw2 F' R' F' D' U R Rw U2 Rw Fw F' L2 U' Uw R U2 F' D2 Rw U R' Uw2 F L Uw U Rw2 F Rw' Fw2 L Uw2 U2 R Fw 
193. 51.19 R2 B Fw' F2 Rw Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw' U' B' Uw2 L2 D F2 Rw' Uw2 R2 L' D R2 U' R2 B2 L B2 U F' Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw' F R' U Uw2 D2 F' B2 Fw 
194. 53.34 U' R B' D2 Fw2 L' Fw' Rw2 L2 B2 F2 Uw' U' F' Fw2 R U2 B2 D' R2 D U B2 L D' Fw2 B F U2 D' R' L F' Fw' R' Fw' U L2 U2 F' 
195. 56.41 F2 Rw' B' F' U' L B F D2 F' Uw U' B' Fw2 L' Rw2 R U' Rw' F U' R D2 U' Fw R' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U R2 B Rw2 B2 U2 F U B2 
196. 45.85 Rw2 U' L' R2 Fw B2 F' R D R F Fw' D' Rw' U Fw Rw' D' F R2 Uw2 Rw' U B' R2 F2 Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw U2 D' B D L2 Rw' R Fw2 L 
197. 52.42 D F L B U2 B2 Uw U2 L B' F R Uw' R2 B2 Uw2 B2 Rw' F U2 R L' U Rw D2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw B2 D2 L B' D F B2 Fw Uw2 U' B 
198. 55.57 F' R U B R2 F L Uw2 U B' R' F' R' D2 R Uw' F L2 R' B F2 Uw L' U D' Fw2 B D2 Uw' Fw' D' L U' R' Rw' F' R2 Rw' B F2 
199. 51.58 L U L2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' F2 Uw Rw D' F' Fw2 Rw2 U' R' U' F U' B' L' D2 L U L F B' D' Rw L' B U B' F Uw' B' L' Fw2 L' 
200. 51.83 R2 Rw2 Uw' R U' D2 F R B2 Uw' R2 F' Rw R' Fw D2 Rw' F2 R' B' Rw' Fw U' F2 D Fw' B Rw B' R U D' R2 Uw Fw L' R B' Uw' D 
201. 51.85 B2 L B' U2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw D2 R2 Uw Fw R D U Rw2 D Fw2 Rw' R F L B D U F2 Rw' Uw B R' Uw' F Uw U2 R' D F Fw L2 Fw' 
202. 54.98 Fw' Rw R' Fw' D' R' F' U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw R Uw2 U' Fw2 B Uw' D' U' L2 Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Fw' L2 D Fw B R' Uw F2 Rw2 R' U' D L F2 Uw' 
203. 50.86 B2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 B Rw Uw' Fw F2 R2 F2 U2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 U R' U' F' U2 Fw2 Uw' R B F' D' Uw' L F Fw' R Rw B F' Uw' R2 F2 U2 F' D 
204. 48.12 D U' Uw Fw2 L' F Uw2 R2 Fw' B Rw2 R B2 R Rw D2 Uw2 B2 R' F2 U' Fw D2 R' F Rw2 B2 D F L2 U' Fw2 B2 L2 D R Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw' 
205. 55.60 Uw Fw' L' Uw' D' Rw L' R2 Fw Rw' D' F2 Rw' F2 L F U Uw' Rw B Rw F2 Fw2 Rw' L' Fw' D' L2 Uw2 U Fw2 L Uw' Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' Uw U' F 
206. 53.35 Rw2 D' F' Rw2 B' U Rw2 R' L U Uw2 D2 Fw' D B' Fw2 R2 Fw' R B F R' F' Rw' Fw' Uw2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' R' U D2 Uw' Rw2 B' Fw2 R2 B2 
207. 56.46 D U2 F2 R Fw U B F L' D F' U2 L Rw2 F2 Fw Rw F B' L2 R2 Rw' U2 Rw2 F D' B' U Uw D' F' R' D2 B2 Rw D' Rw2 Uw' B2 Rw 
208. 50.45 D R' L' B2 F2 Uw L' B' D' R2 Fw2 B D F U2 Fw L Uw D2 L2 Fw2 R D2 Fw2 R B L2 U Rw' B' U' Uw2 R D L' F' B2 L' F2 Uw 
209. 1:01.76 L' Rw Fw2 R Rw' D R Rw L' Uw' D F Uw2 F Rw' R Uw Rw2 U L2 D2 Uw L' Fw R Fw F2 B2 L' F' D R2 B' F2 L' F Fw' R F Fw' 
210. 47.98 B' F2 Rw U' Uw2 D' F' Uw2 Rw D2 Uw' L2 U2 L' Rw' Fw L' Rw' U B' L Rw D L2 Fw' R2 U' Uw Rw D F2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw F Rw2 R2 L2 U 
211. 44.16 Fw' U2 Uw2 L2 B' D Fw2 B U Uw2 B' U' B' Fw' Uw2 B' Rw2 R' L B' Fw' D2 Fw2 U L' Uw' L' Fw2 L B' F2 L Rw B2 U' R2 Fw D Rw B' 
212. 47.61 Rw2 L2 R2 U2 L' U B2 Uw D2 Rw' Uw' R' Rw2 U D R2 L2 F' D2 Rw' Uw2 L' Fw' Uw' B2 D2 F' U2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 U2 Fw' F Uw2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D 
213. 51.37 Fw Uw' L' B Rw2 L D' B L2 D B L' R Rw2 F' U2 F U' F B Rw' F L B2 Rw2 Uw2 B' L Rw' D Uw2 L' R2 D2 Uw2 F L' D R Rw2 
214. 56.11 B Uw R Fw Uw2 R' Fw' U2 Uw Rw2 U' F L2 Uw Fw2 U2 D' Rw2 D2 F Fw' L Uw' Fw2 R2 F' Rw2 B R L' Uw' D2 U' Rw' Uw' D2 Fw' D2 Rw2 F2 
215. 48.33 R2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 R F2 U Fw' Uw U R' Rw' F2 R2 B2 Rw' D L2 B R2 Rw2 L B D Rw2 Fw' R Rw2 B2 Fw' F' Rw2 Fw R' F B2 D' F2 Fw2 B2 
216. 53.77 D2 L' D2 U' R L' Fw' Rw2 D2 U Fw' U' F Fw' Rw2 F Rw R Uw2 R Uw2 R2 U' Uw' R' Rw2 U' D' Uw2 B' Rw2 U Fw F R L F' Fw2 B' Rw' 
217. 53.64 R' L' Uw' R2 Uw Rw' U2 R Uw2 U F Uw' L2 Uw Rw2 R' L' Uw Rw F R D L' F2 Uw D' R L' D2 B' Fw D' R D' Uw B2 U' Rw2 F Rw2 
218. 57.97 Rw2 Uw' D2 Fw' F L B2 Uw2 U2 R F' Fw2 Uw' D2 B Fw L Fw B' L' Uw' U' B R2 B U' Uw Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B' D' B Uw' F' L2 
219. 43.88 F R' Rw' Uw2 Rw L2 Fw' U2 Uw Rw Fw2 U F R Rw' Fw U D R' Rw' F2 Fw2 B' Rw2 L' U F2 D U' Uw' Rw' Fw U' Rw' Fw2 Rw' R U' F2 U 
220. 53.68 L' Rw2 B2 Rw U2 Fw' B2 Uw2 R' Rw' U Uw' Fw' D' Rw' Fw2 B2 U' B D Fw' U2 D' Fw B' F' Uw2 F' U L' B L2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' F' R' U' 
221. 57.31 L F' Fw' B' Uw' U R2 Uw2 D2 F B R2 L F' L2 B' R2 Fw Uw D L Rw2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 D Uw' F2 Fw' R' D R' Uw2 Fw U' F2 U2 B2 
222. 1:03.42 F R2 D L2 B2 R2 F Rw Fw' D' R' Rw2 D Rw Fw2 U L2 D' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 L U' B Rw' R Uw2 B R' Fw' L' B2 Uw' B L2 B' L' Fw' 
223. 48.65 B2 F L' U2 B' R Fw' B2 U L' F' B L Rw' U2 Uw Fw F' L Fw' B Rw' U' F' B2 U B' Uw2 U R L' Rw' U2 Uw2 L2 R Fw2 F U B2 
224. 1:05.12 U2 R2 Rw Fw' B Uw2 F2 R Rw Uw2 D R2 B U2 R Uw Fw2 Rw' F B2 Uw' U' Fw' B2 F2 L2 Uw' L Uw R' D' F' Rw2 U D B2 Rw2 B D' B 
225. 1:00.08 F D' Fw2 F Rw' Uw F B' R L2 F' L2 D B Uw' F2 U2 L F2 Rw2 U Uw L2 U2 F2 R' Uw' D2 Rw2 R D Fw' Rw2 D U' Rw' F2 U Rw F 
226. 57.56 B D' Fw R U' R U R D F2 L2 D Fw R2 Rw2 B' L' Fw B2 Rw U L2 B Rw' Fw' F2 U' L' Uw L' Rw2 Uw Fw R2 B2 F' R Uw2 L2 Rw 
227. 51.87 L' B' F2 L2 D' R Rw2 Fw' Rw U2 D Rw' F' D' Rw2 B2 R' Rw2 B D' Uw2 L Fw Uw2 D Rw B' D L Fw F2 U' Uw' L F Uw D L2 Fw2 Rw 
228. 50.73 Fw R Uw Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw F U2 R Uw' R' Rw U2 D Rw R D F2 D U' L2 Uw L2 U R2 Rw Uw U' Fw' F2 Uw L' B Uw' Fw L2 F' U2 
229. 46.48 Fw Rw F D Uw' R L Fw' R L2 Rw D2 L B' L2 D Rw2 D' Rw L Fw2 U' B' D Uw' Fw R Uw R Rw U2 R' Fw' D L' U2 L2 Fw U2 B2 
230. 48.49 F2 D Fw2 L2 U R' B' L2 F Rw' Uw2 R' D Rw2 B' Fw' L' B' F Fw' U2 R' Rw' B2 F Rw Fw2 F Uw' L Fw' B' R2 B' L Rw B' U2 Fw2 B 
231. 57.33 D U F2 L' Fw' D F Fw' Rw L' D' Rw Fw R Uw F D2 L2 Rw2 U2 B' Rw2 Fw U' F L' Rw' Fw Rw2 R2 B' Fw R L Uw R2 B Uw' L R 
232. 51.63 U D2 Fw B2 U' Uw' L' Fw D Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw D R2 B2 U' R2 Uw U2 Rw D2 Fw Rw2 Fw Rw L Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw U2 Rw B' R2 F' Rw2 Uw B' 
233. 52.64 Fw' R B' F U Rw L' D2 R L2 F U' L2 B2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw L' D2 Rw2 Uw U D2 Rw' F2 L2 U2 D' Fw U2 D Rw2 F' D' Fw R B2 Rw2 D2 
234. 58.25 Fw2 R D Fw2 L' Rw' Uw' L Fw' Rw Uw2 B2 R Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 R' F' Uw B2 Fw U Uw2 Rw F' B2 D2 L2 B' L' Rw' D' F' U' R2 D F' 
235. 46.96 F' B2 R2 Uw' U' B Fw' Uw' Fw2 U2 B' R' B2 F D2 L' Rw Fw' Uw L2 Fw2 F2 Rw L' F R' Uw2 U2 R' B2 Rw' L2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 B' R L2 
236. 56.53 R2 U2 R L' Rw2 Uw2 R L' Fw2 Rw' Uw' U' F' R B L' D' Rw D2 B D U2 Uw' L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw U' R' B' R F Rw L' B Fw2 R2 Rw B' 
237. 45.76 Fw Rw2 D2 Fw R' B2 U2 D' L Fw R2 Rw2 B' D B' U Rw' R B' Fw2 L D' Rw' Uw B2 D2 Fw D B F' R' B Rw' D' B2 Uw' U R' Uw' L' 
238. 56.41 U2 D L' Uw' F Uw F2 D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 F' Uw D' U2 L B2 R2 U2 Uw R' Rw2 L' U2 B' R Uw F2 B' Uw' D2 Rw' U' D2 Fw B D2 R' Fw' U 
239. 53.90 D2 Rw R' U Rw2 L D Rw2 L' Uw' D2 B2 D' B L2 U B' L' R2 Uw Fw L' D L' F2 D2 L' B' L2 Rw Uw U2 Fw2 B2 F' R2 Rw2 L F' Fw' 
240. 57.58 F L Uw2 F' D2 R' Rw2 L2 U2 Uw Fw2 U2 B' U Rw2 D Fw' Uw' L' D2 U' Fw2 Rw F' U R Rw Uw F Fw Rw Uw U' F' D' R L Uw' F2 Uw 
241. 48.84 B2 Uw' D2 B' F2 U2 Uw2 Rw' L Fw' B F' Rw2 D2 R2 Uw U F' Rw R' B2 Fw' L' Fw' Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw2 U D' Fw L' U2 B' Uw D Fw F B' R 
242. 51.69 R L' D' F2 B' Fw' Rw2 D' Rw' R Uw Fw2 D Uw' Rw2 L2 Fw' F' R2 Uw' Rw' F Uw Fw' B F R' U B' Fw2 D' R2 U' Uw F' B D2 L2 U2 B2 
243. 55.06 L2 U2 Fw2 L F B' Rw2 Fw D B' R L2 Fw D2 U' L2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw2 F' Uw Fw L D Rw' D Uw2 F2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw' Fw R U2 D' R L B' 
244. 51.78 Fw Rw' F2 R Fw' F B D' Fw2 F2 B2 U2 Rw' B D Fw L2 Uw' L2 R2 F' Rw U Uw2 L' B' D F' Uw2 R Uw Fw2 Rw' Uw' L Uw' D2 R' Uw' D 
245. 50.97 B' U2 Fw' U L' Fw' Uw' Rw' R2 Uw' Fw U' Uw L' R2 Fw2 L2 Fw Uw2 U' Rw2 U2 F' R' U2 B Uw2 U2 D Rw2 R2 Uw' L R' U' Uw B' L' F2 B' 
246. 54.02 Rw2 F U2 R U Fw' R F' D2 U L2 Uw B D' U2 Fw2 Uw B2 D' Uw Fw D2 B2 F D2 B2 F Fw R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw R' Uw D' Fw' B Uw F 
247. 51.96 Fw' Rw2 B U2 Fw' L' B' Fw2 Rw B L Fw' D2 Rw' F2 Rw U2 D2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R D Uw2 R L U2 B R' B' F R' Uw Rw' D F 
248. 45.84 L R B F R2 D Fw B U F Rw R' Fw Rw F Fw' L B U Rw2 D L Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw B2 Fw' L' U' D' B F U2 R' Uw' L' R D2 U2 
249. 57.75 U Rw' Uw L' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U F' Rw F2 Fw' B Rw Uw B' Rw2 U2 Rw' B' U Uw' Rw F Rw L' Fw' U' D Rw2 B Rw' U2 R' Fw' R' D' B' U' D2 
250. 1:02.54 R' Rw2 L2 F Fw L D L Rw2 D2 Rw U' F Rw D2 L' D Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' R' D' Fw2 Uw2 U2 F2 R' F U' D' Rw' Uw' Fw2 R' Uw F U D Fw2 
251. 45.98 U2 B2 Fw D' R2 L Fw' F' D Uw Fw B D Fw2 L B' R' Uw U F Uw U Fw U B F' Uw2 B D' B2 Uw B2 Fw L2 U B U2 Fw U B2 
252. 51.18 L' D2 Fw2 R' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F' Uw2 D' Rw Uw2 L2 R F2 Rw L2 R2 B Rw' U2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D L' U' B' Uw' R2 B2 Rw' Fw2 F' R2 Rw D 
253. 47.75 D Rw' B2 Rw L R2 U D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 Uw F Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw L2 Fw' U2 Fw B2 L U2 L R' Rw D' R2 L D' Rw R2 U' Uw2 Rw2 
254. 47.47 F' B U2 Fw2 D' F2 R2 L2 Uw2 B2 L2 F2 B Uw R' U' D2 B R2 Rw2 D U Uw2 Rw Uw D2 Fw' F D F' Uw Fw2 R F' B' Uw2 R' U2 B U 
255. 47.22 R F Rw' F' B D' Fw' L R Fw' L2 D R Rw' L U' R2 U2 Fw L Uw' R U' L' Fw2 B D B' Uw U2 L' Fw' Uw' B' F L2 F2 R U2 F' 
256. 1:03.85 L2 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw U2 B U Uw' B' R2 B R2 F' Uw' Fw2 D' L2 F R' Uw' B Uw' B' U F R Fw2 D2 Uw Rw Fw2 F' L U2 B L2 Uw2 F2 Rw 
257. 49.84 Uw D' Rw' Fw2 R' Rw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 U Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw' U2 L' R' U2 D Uw B' Rw' B' Uw' R2 Fw' B2 Uw2 L' U' R2 Fw' B' Uw U2 Fw' D 
258. 52.77 Uw' Fw R U2 Fw2 F2 D' Rw2 F' L' U2 Uw L R2 F' U D' L2 Rw D' F L' D2 L' B Fw Rw L' Uw2 Rw B2 Rw' L B' Uw B Rw2 B Uw2 U' 
259. DNF(48.49) Uw' F' R U' D' F' U D' F D Rw F2 R2 Uw2 F Fw Uw' U2 L2 U' L Rw' B' R2 Uw F' R2 D2 L2 Uw' F' R B' D' R2 Uw' B2 F' L D 
260. 51.42 B2 F' Uw' L F' R' Rw' B' F2 Fw2 U2 L2 Uw2 L R Fw D' U Rw' R D B R' D2 Fw2 D Fw Uw2 U' R' Fw2 Rw' Uw R' L' Fw U Fw B Rw 
261. 56.59 Uw Fw' L' R' D2 U2 Uw Rw2 L' Fw2 F' U' F' Fw' Uw2 U' Rw2 F L B' D Rw D L Uw' L' R U' L B' U2 F2 Uw R2 U2 D2 L2 Rw F L' 
262. 48.94 Fw' D' Fw2 F R' Uw B2 U' Fw' D2 L R2 Uw B D2 B' F Uw F R D' Rw' D2 Rw2 L Uw2 F2 Fw U2 B2 U L' Uw2 Fw F' B' R' Rw F L' 
263. 57.85 U Rw D Rw' U' Uw Rw B' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw R' U Uw D L B2 D2 L' B' Rw2 D F' R' Uw' F U2 F2 U Uw Fw' Uw2 L Rw2 D B L' R' U 
264. 59.87 Rw B2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 B2 F' L2 Uw R B R' B2 Rw D' B2 D' Uw2 F' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw L' D' Uw' U2 R2 D2 F2 Fw' D2 U' Fw' U F R2 D2 
265. 1:01.52 F2 U Fw' R Fw2 L' R2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 F' R2 U' B' D2 B D2 U F' L2 R' Uw Rw2 L' R2 Fw' F2 Uw' L' D2 Uw L2 R' F2 Rw R' U Fw U2 Rw2 
266. 46.11 B Uw' Rw2 F' Fw L2 Fw F2 Rw' F' B' U' Fw' F2 U2 B R' Uw2 U Fw' Rw2 L Uw2 U2 B2 L2 R Uw2 R Rw2 Uw' F2 B Rw B' U' Uw2 R2 Uw' R2 
267. 53.43 D Rw R' D' R L U2 B' Uw2 L2 R2 F B U' Rw2 L' U' L2 Rw B F' Rw2 U' L' U2 L' R Uw F' B2 L R2 F2 D U2 R F2 Rw' B2 F 
268. 1:03.07 F' L' F2 B2 U2 F Uw U' Fw Uw' D F L' B' F' Rw R Fw2 Uw R B2 R' B D' Uw B2 Rw' U' Fw' F U' Uw' Rw F' Fw2 L' R B Uw' R' 
269. 1:00.68 B' D2 Rw2 R U' Uw R2 Rw2 D2 F' B2 D' Uw' L Rw2 R Fw2 R Rw' B' L' R Uw B2 Rw2 F' Fw U2 L F' Fw' D L2 F Fw2 Rw2 L' D Fw' R' 
270. 59.82 L' F U2 F2 Uw U' D' Fw' L' Uw R F Uw' Rw' Fw2 B2 L2 Uw Fw R2 F2 D' Fw2 Rw Fw U' Rw2 D Rw' Fw' L U' R2 F' L2 D F2 U2 F L 
271. 51.04 Rw L2 R' D' Rw Fw' L' R Rw' U L R2 U' Fw2 Rw U2 B F' D U' F D Fw' Uw L2 Rw' Fw Uw' F Uw U' L' F2 U' L' R2 B2 D' Rw2 D' 
272. 52.67 L Rw Uw2 B' Rw L' R2 D Uw' B F2 U' R Uw D' U2 Rw' Uw D F Fw2 U' Rw2 L' Fw R2 D2 F Rw' L2 F2 Fw Uw Rw2 D F B2 D R B' 
273. 56.11 D2 B R Uw2 Rw L U' Uw Fw R F' U D' B Fw' Uw2 B' R2 F L Uw' F2 B2 D2 U Fw' R' U2 Fw' L' D' F D Rw2 B2 U2 Uw' B2 Uw R' 
274. 55.45 D Uw2 Fw2 Rw B' Uw2 Fw' B2 R2 B Rw' Fw B' L2 Rw Uw' Fw' Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw R2 F L R Rw B2 D2 Uw Fw Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw U2 R' L' Uw' D R2 
275. 49.29 F2 R L' Uw' U2 R' L2 Uw' R U B2 F R2 L' U Uw2 L' B Uw' D Fw' Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 D2 F' Uw D' Fw F L R' Uw' U' Rw L2 D' Rw Uw2 
276. 54.97 U' D B' F2 R2 U' L' R F Fw B' R Fw2 D' B' Fw2 Rw2 U Fw2 L2 U' F' D L' R2 B2 Rw B U R' B' Fw D2 L2 U' F2 D' Uw F R 
277. 55.26 Fw2 F2 U2 L' B' D Rw D2 U Uw2 R' F2 U' L' F' Fw R Rw Uw R D Uw' F2 Fw L2 Rw F' D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 Rw2 B L Fw' B L R' 
278. 51.25 Rw B D2 L2 R Rw' Uw' R' D B U2 Rw Uw2 U2 Fw Rw Uw' U' R2 Fw B' D2 B' Rw L2 B Rw' Fw' U' F2 Uw2 Fw' R' L2 B' D L2 F Fw D2 
279. 1:02.30 L' R2 B2 D' Rw R2 F2 Uw Fw' L2 F2 Uw B' Rw' F' L' Uw Rw B2 U L' Rw' B' L D F B2 L' Fw' Rw' D2 Fw2 R' Uw2 B D U2 B2 U' Uw' 
280. 52.73 Uw2 D F2 Uw' F2 Uw' Rw' Uw Fw' B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R D' Rw F R U2 Fw' B L' B' D2 F Uw F2 Rw R U F' Rw' U2 B' R2 B2 Fw2 U' D 
281. 43.98 F2 Uw' L2 R' Uw' L' U Rw2 R U2 Uw2 Fw2 D U2 Uw F Uw2 U Rw' Fw R2 L' Fw2 R2 U B' Uw F D2 Rw' F' L R' Rw' F' B Rw2 F D' F 
282. 56.31 Rw2 L' F L2 U Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw R L2 Rw' Uw2 D' F' U' F' Fw2 Uw2 F' L' Uw' D' Rw' Fw' L2 F2 R Rw2 D' R D2 B' D2 B2 Uw' U Fw D' L 
283. 52.75 U Uw' Fw2 U' L2 R' Fw Rw R' F Fw2 Uw2 Fw U2 Rw' U B Uw2 B U Uw' B Fw' F R' B' F D' Rw2 R' F2 B D Rw' D' L R2 F2 Uw2 U 
284. 59.33 R U2 R' D Rw' F Uw2 L2 F' L2 Fw' U R2 Uw2 R2 Fw' U F Uw Rw' D L Rw' D F2 U2 L2 Rw2 B2 R Uw2 R Fw' Rw' Fw' R' Fw2 L2 F R2 
285. 53.34 U L2 Uw2 D L' U2 R2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L2 B2 F L' Uw Fw U L2 R2 Rw B D' F U' F2 R Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw' D R2 F U D2 R2 Uw' L 
286. 56.70 Fw2 Rw F' U' F Rw2 B2 Fw L' Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw' R2 Rw2 D' B Fw' D Rw R' B R2 F B2 Uw' Fw2 F2 U Uw D Fw2 Rw2 L2 F' Fw U2 Rw L' B 
287. 59.31 B Rw Fw2 Uw B2 F U2 R2 L' F L2 Rw D Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw' Fw' B U2 B' L B' Fw' U D' B2 R' F2 L2 Rw' R Fw B F D2 F2 Uw' F D2 
288. 48.98 Rw U R' Fw2 F' Rw L Fw B2 Rw U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 R Fw' R2 D Rw F' Rw' U2 B' Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' L Uw' F' L' U2 R2 Fw2 L2 B2 U' Rw' Fw2 
289. 45.21 R B2 U L2 U2 R Fw Rw U Rw Fw R2 U F' B L' Uw Fw' B R' Fw2 F2 L R2 Rw Fw' L' Uw' D F D2 R' F' U' F' Fw' B2 Rw' B2 F 
290. 1:02.34 D' Rw2 Fw' F D' L2 D' L' Uw Rw' R2 F U R2 D2 R' L' F2 Fw' U2 L2 Fw2 R Rw Uw L' U' Fw D' Rw2 U' Uw R2 Rw2 B' Uw' U R B2 U 
291. 53.05 Rw' F U2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw R Rw2 D' F' Fw' U' D' Rw F2 B2 U F2 D' F L' U2 F' Uw F2 D Fw' U' Fw L2 Uw R' Rw F2 B2 Rw2 U F' D2 
292. 56.22 Uw2 R' U' Fw' Rw' D2 F2 Uw' F' U2 Rw Fw2 D L R' D2 Fw' D F2 B D2 L U R Fw2 B' L B' L' Fw' D2 U Uw L R2 Rw2 U2 Uw' Fw' Rw 
293. 56.54 D2 R2 Uw' L2 R' D B2 F2 R' Fw L2 Fw' L R' Fw2 B' U F B2 R' D L U' B Fw R B L2 F2 D' Uw F' D' Fw F' L B Rw2 Uw R2 
294. 1:06.10 F B2 U' L2 F U' Fw2 D' Fw2 D2 R' D2 Rw D2 F B L B Uw' Fw' F L2 Rw2 B' R D U Fw2 U2 D' L F2 Rw2 F B Rw' L2 Fw' R2 Uw' 
295. 53.85 R2 F2 Rw Fw L2 U2 D2 R2 L Fw' U2 Uw2 B' Fw Rw2 B2 Uw' F2 U' Uw' B' R2 Rw2 L Uw2 Rw B' R Rw' Uw2 U' F' Fw2 R2 F2 Rw D' L' Fw2 Uw 
296. 53.88 F R' Fw' B' R' B' Rw' U2 Rw' D2 R' Fw R U2 L' Uw' L2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 D2 Fw' Uw' R2 L' U' B U' R U' Fw Uw U D' L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 B D 
297. 47.41 L Uw Rw2 L2 Fw2 L' Rw' F2 D B' R2 Rw' B U D' F2 U2 L' B' U Fw' Uw' D' B Uw2 D2 R Fw2 Uw Rw2 B Uw Rw U' B D' Uw2 U' L' D2 
298. 1:05.77 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Fw U' F2 B' Fw' L2 F' Uw D B' Uw' D2 L' F2 U' Fw2 U Uw' Fw D' Fw2 L' D' U B' D2 U B R2 Rw D L2 F' D' R L2 B 
299. 52.18 R2 D2 Rw' U' Uw' F2 B' R Uw D' U' F2 R Fw' F2 B2 U' Rw2 U L' D R L D2 R F2 U2 Fw' U2 Fw B D' B2 F2 R2 Rw' U2 F Uw2 B2 
300. 46.94 Fw B' Rw2 L U' R D L' B2 L2 U2 D' L2 U2 L' R' U Rw' R' D U L' R2 B2 R' U F Fw' Rw L R' D Uw L Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw' U F' 
301. 57.93 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 F B2 L U2 B' Uw F2 Uw2 U2 F' Rw D2 F2 L' F2 U F' Fw L R B2 U Fw2 Rw Fw' F' L' D' Rw2 B L2 D F' Rw' Fw' U2 
302. 49.04 B2 D Rw2 D Rw' R2 Fw' Rw' D2 Rw U2 D2 Uw R' U L' Uw2 D' Fw U' Uw F' D' U2 Rw F L2 Fw' B D' R' Fw U' R Rw2 U' R Uw R' Rw 
303. 51.87 B2 L Rw Uw Rw2 D' R2 B R D R' F' B' R' Fw2 F2 B' Uw2 L2 U2 Rw' R2 U B' Fw Uw R Rw2 F2 Rw F2 L F Rw' F2 L U B2 Fw2 U 
304. 49.10 Fw' F Rw2 D2 B F' Fw Rw2 Uw' R' U' R2 B F2 Uw2 D L B L U Uw2 L2 B' L2 U B2 R2 Fw' D' U L D2 R' B2 Fw R F2 R' Fw' R' 
305. 56.93 F' Uw2 F' Rw Fw U2 F' Fw' U Uw R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' R Fw' Uw2 D2 Rw F' Rw L Uw' F' Fw2 Rw F Uw2 D' L Rw' Uw U Fw' R Rw2 U' R' 
306. 1:01.14 B D2 Rw' U2 R2 L Fw2 Uw Fw2 R B R2 D B2 Fw Rw' D Fw2 L' U Rw L Fw2 R2 B2 U' Uw2 Rw D' Fw' F' B' Uw2 L2 Fw L' F Fw2 Rw2 D' 
307. 51.52 R' Rw F Uw2 L B F' Uw L Uw R2 Uw D' R2 Fw' Uw D2 B2 Rw R2 D L F U D' Fw' D2 B2 D' L2 R' Rw2 Fw' D' Fw2 U2 B' Uw R' U' 
308. 1:05.15 D' L U2 B' Rw U' D Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F' L' F Uw' F' Uw L' Uw Fw Uw' F Uw2 Fw' R' F' R Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw U Fw Rw' F2 U2 Fw L2 F' 
309. 53.87 Fw' R D2 Uw L2 D B' U Uw D' Fw F' Rw2 R U2 R' B R' F L2 Fw Uw2 Fw' U F2 R Uw' Rw B R Rw U R Rw2 F Uw' Rw' B2 D Fw 
310. 50.53 Rw D' R' Fw' F2 B2 U2 Uw Fw2 B L R' U B Rw U2 L2 Fw' L' R2 B' D' Rw2 R' L2 U D' Fw F' B2 D Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw R2 B Uw' L R2 
311. 51.02 Rw' F L' D' Rw' D' Rw' F Uw' B' D B' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Uw L' Rw D2 Uw U2 R' L2 B' U Uw Fw L U F' R' Rw2 U' R Uw D B' Fw' R F' 
312. 46.87 R2 Fw' U' R D F' Rw' L F' D' Fw2 D Fw2 L' R' Fw' R F2 Rw2 U F2 Fw' L2 B2 F R B2 U' L Uw F Uw2 D' L2 F D2 R2 D' L' U' 
313. 58.39 F' Fw2 R' Uw Fw B Uw U2 L2 R Uw' D2 B2 F' D Uw F2 B2 U Rw2 D Rw' B2 F' Uw2 Rw2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 D' Fw B2 R2 U Uw' D2 R2 F2 
314. 58.74 L F Uw' Fw' F' L D F2 Fw Rw' R' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw F' B' Fw U B Uw D' U2 B Uw Fw' D U R F Rw L2 Fw' D2 F' R2 L2 Uw Rw' F' 
315. 55.01 L2 R' Fw U' Uw' D' Fw D L2 Uw' L Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 B' L Uw' U' L Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw' Fw F Rw' R' Fw' D2 Rw2 F2 D R B R' Rw U D2 R 
316. 53.46 F R' B' U F Uw' F R2 F R Fw2 R2 D L B' Uw' Fw2 Uw B F' L F2 U Uw R' U Rw' F2 U2 L D B2 L' U2 Rw2 B' U' Rw' R' Uw' 
317. 59.62 Fw' R2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw2 R' L' B' Rw' R' Uw' D F Uw' U2 F Fw Uw2 L2 D2 R2 U' Rw U' D Rw2 Uw' Fw B2 D' L' Rw' Uw' Rw Uw2 L F2 U' D' 
318. 52.09 U Fw' R' Fw' Uw B' F' Uw' Rw R' Fw' L R' U Fw2 Rw' D L Uw2 D2 R F2 D' L' Rw U2 F D B2 Uw F' Uw2 Fw D' Rw R' F2 Rw2 L U2 
319. 54.06 F' Uw' D2 F2 Fw' U' D R2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Rw' L F' L' Rw2 Uw2 U Fw Uw B Rw' Uw2 Fw R2 Rw Uw L R D Uw' Rw2 U L' B' U' D Uw R2 U 
320. 52.10 L' Fw U R2 Rw F2 R L D2 Fw R2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 Uw' U' Rw' F' L F2 Uw2 F' L2 B' Rw' D' B2 F2 Rw' B2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 R D2 Rw 
321. 1:06.33 R2 Uw' U2 F B2 Rw' U F' U' F U2 L' B' Fw U2 B L2 D' B' F2 U L' Uw2 D' F' D' Fw2 D R' L' Uw B U' F2 Uw2 D' L2 R Uw' U2 
322. 44.61 R2 Fw' U2 B2 Fw' F R2 D' Uw2 U B2 F' R B' D2 Rw' B' Rw' Fw2 Rw U' Rw' F B' U' D' Rw' Fw' L U F2 R D' Fw F2 R B F2 Uw B' 
323. 49.79 Fw B2 F Uw' R F B2 L' D Rw2 R2 Uw F' Fw2 U' R L F2 Uw Fw2 U' R' D2 Uw2 B D' B2 D' Uw L U D' Rw2 Uw2 R' D2 B2 U' L Rw' 
324. 1:08.59 F' Fw' U' L2 Fw2 Rw' R L Uw R2 B' Uw2 L' Fw D' Uw2 Rw L' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' R2 D2 Rw' B' U Fw D' Rw' Fw Uw' L2 Uw2 U B' Uw D2 L2 R2 
325. 44.12 B2 F2 L Fw' R' F2 Uw Fw F L2 Fw2 R2 U' B2 Rw R' Uw R' F L' F Fw2 D L2 Fw' F' Rw U2 R2 B2 L' B U2 Fw' R2 L Uw' Fw R2 D


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 5, 2018)

New MBLD PB! 5/5 in 26:53.73 Much faster then I thought is was going to be, but is could have been a couple minutes faster if I did not have as many pauses. 
Next step/ goal is 7/7.


----------



## Space Cat (Mar 5, 2018)

(-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/

This scramble

I ended up with a 23.77

EDIT: this is square-1 if you didn't know


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 6, 2018)

Well I just broke my 7x7 single, Mo3, Ao5, and Ao12. The Single was completely unexpected especially since it was over a minute faster the my previous single and it also felt really slow, but I am super happy with it.
Single 4:19.36, Mo3 5:28.61, Ao5 5:45.55, and Ao12 5:17.33


----------



## James Hake (Mar 6, 2018)

pb ao12 
(7/12 sub 10 damn)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-5
avg of 12: 10.37

Time List:
1. 9.42 L' D' R2 B2 L' U' B' R2 U R L F2 L B2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 D2 
2. 9.04 L' F' B R L' F D R' L2 U R2 F2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 L' F2 U2 D2 
3. 9.55 U' F' B2 L U R2 F2 D B2 R U2 R' F2 L D2 R U2 L' U2 B' 
4. 11.82 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F R2 B D2 F' D' U L' D' F' D' U B U2 R' 
5. (14.62) R F R' U' B' R' L' F D' L' F2 R B2 R F2 R' F2 L F2 D2 
6. 10.62 B2 L' B' R L2 B L' D' F D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U2 
7. 12.38 U2 B' R2 B L2 F' U2 B L2 B2 R' U' R2 F' L2 D2 U B L' U2 
8. (8.94) L' B2 L2 D F' B2 L' U F R2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' 
9. 9.53 R F' D2 L2 D2 B' L' F2 L B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 
10. 9.59 D' F2 U2 F2 L' R' F2 D2 R F2 U' B' D B F D B' D B' 
11. 12.00 L2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' U2 L B2 L2 D U L' R B' D2 R' 
12. 9.78 R2 L' D R2 U2 F D B2 U' L' D2 F' D2 F' D2 B' U2 F


----------



## asacuber (Mar 7, 2018)

lol wut
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-8
avg of 5: 1.36

Time List:
1. 1.03 U R2 U R U' R U2 R U 
2. 1.99 R U' F2 U R' F R2 F' R2 
3. 1.07 R' U R2 U R2 F' R2 U' R2 
4. (0.87) U2 F2 U R' U' R2 F' R' U' 
5. (4.38+) U R U F R' U R2 U' R


----------



## James Hake (Mar 8, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-7
avg of 5: 9.06

Time List:
1. 8.82 U' F2 L2 D2 L D2 L' U2 D R D' U' F L2 B D2 B 
2. (11.39) U2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U' F' L2 D B2 L' R B' R2 F' 
3. 8.63 D F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 U' R B D B' F U L B' D2 L 
4. (8.49) R2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 F R2 F2 R U2 F' U2 B D L B2 D' U 
5. 9.74 D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 L U L2 B' D' L' U B2 L2 R'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 8, 2018)

pb avg, no parities 
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-9
avg of 5: 16.33

Time List:
1. 17.69 (0, -4)/(-5, 4)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0) 
2. 15.58 (3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-4, -2)/ 
3. (13.65) (-3, 2)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5) 
4. (18.29) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, -4)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0) 
5. 15.71 (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0)/


----------



## Merp (Mar 8, 2018)

I finally reassembled my WuQue for the first time. It blasted in a solve. ItsIa big accomplishment .


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 8, 2018)

14.216 ao50 and 14.682 ao100 PBs~

Three years ago I thought sub-25 was impossible and I broke it; two years ago I thought sub-20 was impossible and I broke it; last year I thought sub-15 (global) was impossible and I still haven't broken it yet, but it feels like it's _possible_ now.

Also, during that PB ao50, I think I did non-white/yellow F2L like four or five times, which is way more common than usual (once every 200 or so solves), and somehow it mostly paid off. I don't even regularly practise CN solving, lol.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 9, 2018)

feet session


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-10
solves/total: 27/27

single
best: 54.73
worst: 1:54.33

mean of 3
current: 1:38.58 (σ = 13.72)
best: 1:15.70 (σ = 3.48)

avg of 5
current: 1:32.79 (σ = 3.89)
best: 1:15.70 (σ = 3.48)

avg of 12
current: 1:27.13 (σ = 6.37)
best: 1:20.80 (σ = 7.58)

avg of 25
current: 1:28.59 (σ = 8.97)
best: 1:28.59 (σ = 8.97)

Average: 1:29.51 (σ = 9.11)
Mean: 1:29.10

Time List:
1. 1:36.49 B' D' L' F U F' L2 U R' F B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 
2. 1:41.85 R2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D2 U R2 B' F2 D2 R' B2 U2 B R' D' F' 
3. 1:28.66 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 L B D2 U R F' R' U2 B2 R 
4. 1:23.58 U L2 F D2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' R F' L B L2 U' B2 R' 
5. 1:38.72 F' B' L F R2 D2 L' U R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R U2 R B2 R U' 
6. 1:38.54 F' D' B' L2 F' U F2 B D B2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 
7. 1:31.34 L' B2 L' U2 L D2 L2 D2 U2 R' U' L2 U2 B' U L' D' B' D2 F 
8. 1:36.57 R U' D' L' F2 D R F L' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 U' 
9. 1:45.87 D B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L' B D F2 U' B' F L' B R 
10. 1:47.83 R D2 F2 B' D B R' F' D R2 F U2 B' U2 F R2 F B D2 R2 
11. 1:13.59 D' B U F2 L F B' D' F' U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 
12. 1:19.72 F R2 B2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R U2 F D F' D' L' R' U 
13. 1:13.79 U L2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 B D' F D2 R' U2 F' R2 B 
14. 1:38.71 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' L2 F D2 R' D' U' F' D2 
15. 54.73 B2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F D2 R' D U' R F R2 
16. 1:24.77 U' R2 U D' L F2 D F' D B U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 B2 
17. 1:31.99 L' U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B' D F' R' B U F D F' D2 
18. 1:16.88 D F2 D' R B' D2 R2 L' F D' L2 D B2 U R2 D2 L2 D2 
19. 1:10.18 D2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 B' D U F U2 F L' D2 F R D' 
20. 1:22.28 D F2 L' D2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 U2 B' U' L2 R' B2 R D B' 
21. 1:22.10 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R F' L2 B2 L' U' R2 F U2 
22. 1:32.73 F' B' U' L D' F2 R F' L' D U2 B2 R2 L2 F D2 F R2 F D2 
23. 1:22.19 B' D R L' U L' F' U2 R D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 D R2 B2 D' R 
24. 1:36.95 R' F U2 B R2 L' D F U' R B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 
25. 1:54.33 B D2 B D2 B U2 B U2 L2 F' D B' R B2 D' U' B' L2 U2 
26. 1:29.25 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 L2 F' L' R B' U F D' R' D2 F' 
27. 1:32.16 B D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U F R' B' D L2 D2 F R2 F


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 9, 2018)

0 new posts on speedsolving forums


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

4x4 Blind PB 11:34.40 I am pretty happy with this, especially since I have only been doing 4x4 blind for a little under 1 1/2 months. I really hope to get an official sub 10 at a competition before US Nationals so that I can qualify for it.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 10, 2018)

6.90 PB single


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 10, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 6.90 PB single


How many times will you break your PB


----------



## asacuber (Mar 10, 2018)

with a counting 47 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-11
avg of 5: 29.91

Time List:
1. 47.70 (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0) 
2. (16.84) (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/ 
3. 17.56 (1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/ 
4. 24.47 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(6, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, -3)/(-1, 0)/ 
5. (50.10) (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, -2)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)


----------



## whatshisbucket (Mar 10, 2018)

8.70 PB single:
Scramble: R B2 R' F2 L U2 B2 R B2 L' U' R D2 F D' L U B' F' D2* U2
Inspection: z2
R2 F' L' D' B //cross
L U L' //1st pair
U' U' R U R' //2nd pair
U' L' U L U' y L U L' //3rd pair
U y' U R' U R U' U' R' U R //4th pair
U R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' //LL
43 ETM/8.70 seconds=4.94 TPS

* this move was supposed to be a D, but I figured I'd count it anyway since this was unintentional and didn't affect the solve significantly.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 10, 2018)

First ever 1 looked 2x2 solve. R' F' U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U' was scramble. 2.206 the time.


----------



## Ianwubby (Mar 11, 2018)

Procrastinated on posting it here, but I got a 9.98 3x3 mean of 3 (because of course everybody cares about Mo3 on 3x3)! Part of a 10.59 average of 5 (0.06 away from PB).

1. 10.30
2. 9.75
3. 9.89


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2018)

yee

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-12
avg of 5: 1.44

Time List:
1. (2.50) F R2 U' R' U F2 R U2 F' U' 
2. 1.55 R' U' F2 U R' F2 R2 F' U' 
3. (1.04) R U F2 R F U F U2 R' 
4. 1.35 F' R' U R F2 R' U' R' U2 
5. 1.43 U2 R U F' R2 F' U' R F2 U2


----------



## Merp (Mar 11, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-11
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 3.580
worst: 11.710

mean of 3
current: 7.090 (σ = 1.36)
best: 4.927 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 5
current: 7.717 (σ = 0.82)
best: 5.573 (σ = 0.26)

avg of 12
current: 7.348 (σ = 1.32)
best: 5.793 (σ = 0.78)

Average: 6.938 (σ = 1.25)
Mean: 7.016

Time List:
1. 8.980+ F U2 F U' R' U2 F U' R2 
2. 7.200 F R2 U R' U F' R F2 R' U' 
3. 5.710 U F2 U F R2 F U' F R' 
4. 9.290 U R' U2 R' U F R' U' F' 
5. 8.580+ R' U' R2 F2 R' F R F2 R2 
6. 6.010 U' R U2 R F' R U' F' U' 
7. 9.340 F U R' U2 F2 U' F' R' U' 
8. 5.420 R2 F2 R F2 R' U F2 U' R2 U 
9. 6.210 R2 F2 U' R U' F2 R2 U' F' U' 
10. 6.020 R2 F' R' U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 
11. 5.770 R2 U2 F2 U F' R2 U F' U2 
12. 6.320 R F2 U R U' F U' R U' 
13. 5.730 R' U R F2 U2 R U F2 U2 
14. 8.370 F' R U2 F' U' F R F' U 
15. 7.660+ U R2 U' R U' F2 U2 R U2 
16. 11.710 R' F' U2 F U F2 R U' R2 U2 
17. 7.220 U2 R F U' R2 U R2 F' U2 
18. 7.400+ U' F2 R F U' R2 U F' R' 
19. 8.550 R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U R' 
20. 4.070 F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U F' R' U2 
21. 6.460 F R' U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F2 
22. 6.640 F2 U2 F' R' U F U' R2 U2 
23. 6.710 R U F' U2 F U' R F' R2 U 
24. 5.990 F R U' F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' 
25. 5.340 R2 F' U' F' U F' U' F U2 
26. 3.580 U F' R U2 R' F U' R' U' 
27. 5.860 R U' R F2 U' R F2 R U2 
28. 5.910 U' R F U2 R' U2 F' R' U' 
29. 5.520 F2 R' F U R' U2 F' R F 
30. 5.430 U F R F2 U' F2 U F U' 
31. 7.960 R2 F' R' U' R U' R2 F U 
32. 9.270 F2 U R' F' U' F R' U R2 U' 
33. 5.920 R F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 
34. 6.280 F R' F R2 U2 R' F2 R U 
35. 6.630 F R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 
36. 6.000 F' R2 U' F U2 R F' R U 
37. 9.430 F2 R2 U F' U2 R' U2 R U' 
38. 6.000 R U2 F U' R' F R' F' R' 
39. 6.310 R' F U R' F R F2 R U 
40. 6.700 F' U R F2 U R U' R' U' 
41. 6.190 R2 F U' R' U' R2 F R2 U' 
42. 8.850 R' F' U R U2 R' U' F2 U 
43. 10.970 U2 F R2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U 
44. 6.590 U F R' U R F' U' F R' 
45. 5.860 R' U R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U' 
46. 7.720 F' U2 F' U F U' R U2 R2 
47. 9.830 F2 U F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' 
48. 6.900 U' F R U2 F' R U' R U' R' 
49. 5.840 U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U R 
50. 8.530 R F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R F' U


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2018)

lol
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-12
avg of 5: 1.48

Time List:
1. 1.59 U' F U' R F R2 F R F2 U' 
2. 1.41 U R U F2 R' F2 R' F' U' 
3. (1.72) F U F' R F' U F' U' R U2 
4. (0.92) U' R F U F2 R2 U' R' U' 
5. 1.43 U' F' R' U' F' R2 F U' R'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2018)

clock session



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-14
solves/total: 104/105

single
best: 10.25
worst: 22.83

mean of 3
current: 19.54 (σ = 1.94)
best: 12.64 (σ = 2.41)

avg of 5
current: 18.02 (σ = 0.84)
best: 12.71 (σ = 1.06)

avg of 12
current: 15.80 (σ = 2.27)
best: 14.15 (σ = 1.78)

avg of 25
current: 15.13 (σ = 2.13)
best: 14.61 (σ = 1.61)

avg of 50
current: 15.29 (σ = 1.66)
best: 15.06 (σ = 1.50)

avg of 100
current: 16.12 (σ = 1.89)
best: 15.97 (σ = 1.75)

Average: 16.07 (σ = 1.73)
Mean: 16.12

Time List:
1. 15.62 DR3+ DL4+ UL5- U2- R3+ D2+ L2- ALL3+ y2 UL2+ U4+ R4- UR DR DL 
2. 15.81 DR6+ DL5- UL5+ U2+ R1- D4- ALL3- y2 DR1- UL2- R4- D3- DR DL UL 
3. 15.06 UR4+ DR1- U2- R3+ D6+ L5+ ALL1- y2 UR2- DR3- DL2+ U3+ L2+ DL 
4. 15.49 UR6+ DR3+ DL2+ U1+ R5+ D5+ L3+ ALL3- y2 UR4+ DR1- UL5+ U3- DL 
5. 15.38 UR2- DR3- DL5+ UL4+ U6+ D1+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- U1- R1- L4+ DL UL 
6. 20.33 DL5+ R3- D4- ALL2- y2 UR4+ DR3- DL3+ UL2+ U3- R4- ALL1+ UR DR DL UL 
7. 19.17 UR1- DR2+ UL5+ U5- R4- D1+ ALL5+ y2 UR5- DR4- D2- L1+ UR DR UL 
8. 22.83 UR3+ DR1+ UL6+ R4- L4+ ALL2- y2 DR3+ UL2- U2- R2- D6+ DR UL 
9. 21.84 UR4- UL1+ U5- R2- L3+ ALL6+ y2 DR3- DL4- U6+ D6+ L5- UR DR DL 
10. 17.76 UR3+ DR1+ DL5- U2+ R1+ D5+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 UR4- U4+ R2- L6+ UR UL 
11. 16.04 DR4+ UL4- R2- D3- L3- y2 DR2+ UL5- U6+ D3+ L5+ ALL6+ UR DR 
12. 16.08 UL2- U3+ R4- D6+ y2 UR1- DR5- DL4- UL5- R4+ D5- ALL3- UR DR 
13. 19.84 U3- R4- D1- L1+ y2 DR4- DL5- UL5+ D6+ L1+ ALL3- UR DR UL 
14. 13.60 UR4- DR2- UL2+ U4- R6+ D1+ L2+ y2 UR5+ DR4+ D5- L5- DR DL 
15. 15.96 DR4- U5+ R3+ D3+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 UR5+ DR3- DL1+ UL2- R2+ D5+ UL 
16. 16.71 DR1- DL2- U1- R3- D2- L2- ALL4+ y2 DL6+ U5- R1- D3+ DR UL 
17. 18.80 DR5- UL2+ U5- R2- D1+ ALL5+ y2 UR5- DR5- U2- R5+ L1+ DR DL 
18. 15.29 UR4+ DR4- DL4+ UL2- U2- R2- L4+ ALL1+ y2 DL5+ U3- D4- DL 
19. 15.28 UR1+ UL1+ R5+ D5+ ALL5+ y2 DR5+ DL1- U3+ R1- D4+ L3+ DR DL UL 
20. 15.52 UR2- DR3+ DL2- UL3+ ALL6+ y2 DR1- UL1+ U4+ R1- L6+ UR DR DL 
21. 22.34 UR6+ DR4- DL2+ U5+ R3+ y2 UR4+ DR5+ DL3+ U3- R3+ ALL1- DR 
22. 22.28 DL2- UL3+ R6+ D1+ L4+ ALL1- y2 UR2+ DL3+ UL5- U4- D5+ L5- DL UL 
23. 16.63 UR3+ DL1- UL5+ U1- R4- D2- L6+ ALL4- y2 DR4- DL2- U3- R5+ 
24. 14.86 DR3- DL4- UL5+ R5- ALL5+ y2 DR2+ DL4+ U4+ R2- ALL2- UR UL 
25. 13.36 DR3- UL1+ U2- D5- L3+ y2 UR5+ DR5- DL6+ L2+ 
26. 16.49 UR5+ DR1- DL5- U1+ R6+ D5+ L4+ y2 UR2+ DL4- R5+ ALL4+ DR 
27. 18.08 UR5+ DR4+ UL1- R3+ L3+ ALL5- y2 DR3- UL2- U4- R4+ D4- DL 
28. 17.18 DR3- DL4+ U3+ R3- L5- ALL3+ y2 UR1- DR6+ UL5- U3- R2- D5+ DL UL 
29. 18.37 DR1+ DL2+ R1+ ALL3+ y2 UR3+ DR4- DL1- UL3+ U4+ D3+ L3+ UL 
30. 15.46 UR1+ DL1+ U4+ R3- D5+ L4- ALL1- y2 UR2+ DR1- DL1+ U2- L5- UR DR DL UL 
31. 16.13 UR1- DR1+ UL6+ U3+ L1- ALL6+ y2 DR4+ UL3+ U1- R3- D6+ L5- DL 
32. 17.80 UR1+ DR5+ U4+ R4+ D1- L4+ ALL5+ y2 DR4+ DL3+ U2+ L1+ DR DL UL 
33. 18.81 UR4- U4- R5+ L6+ ALL3- y2 DR5- DL2- U5- R1+ D6+ L3- UR DR DL 
34. 16.93 UR1+ DR2+ UL5+ R3- D1+ L4- ALL1- y2 DR2+ UL3+ R3- ALL1+ UR DR DL 
35. 17.01 UR4+ DR1- DL3+ U1- y2 UR4- DR2- UL2+ U2- L6+ UR 
36. 17.39 UR3+ DR3+ U4+ L4- y2 UR2+ DR1- DL2- U1- D6+ L3- ALL3- UR DR DL 
37. 17.83 UR1+ DL2- UL4+ R1+ L5- ALL3+ y2 DR3- UL2- U3+ R5- D4- DR DL UL 
38. 16.75 UR4+ R5+ D4- L6+ ALL1- y2 UR1- U5- R2- D4- L2- UR UL 
39. 17.73 UL3+ U3+ R3- D5+ L1+ y2 DR1- DL4+ U4+ D5- L2- ALL3- UR DR DL 
40. 17.41 DL1+ R6+ L5+ y2 UR1- DR4+ DL4- U4+ R2- D3+ ALL5+ UR UL 
41. 14.43 UR3- DR1- U5- R2- D4+ L3- ALL3+ y2 DR1- U6+ R5+ D2+ UR DR DL 
42. 16.46 U4+ R2- D2- L3- ALL3- y2 UR3+ DR1+ UL5+ U6+ L2+ DR UL 
43. 15.05 DR4+ DL3- UL2- U5+ R5+ D4- ALL4- y2 DR5- UL6+ U1- R6+ 
44. 17.34 UR2- DR3- DL3- UL1- U2+ R6+ L2- ALL2+ y2 DR5- UL4- R2+ D5- UR DR DL 
45. 17.21 DR6+ UL1- R3- D1+ L3- ALL3- y2 UR6+ DR1+ DL3- U2+ ALL1+ DL 
46. 14.02 UR1+ DL1- UL4- U6+ D3+ ALL4- y2 DL2+ UL2- R4- D3- UR 
47. 17.51 UR1- DL3+ UL1- U4- D1+ ALL5+ y2 UR4+ DL5+ UL2- U1+ R2- UR DR 
48. 12.58 DR4- U1+ R1+ D4+ ALL4- y2 UR5- DL3- UL1+ U6+ R4+ 
49. 16.83 UR5- DR4+ DL4+ D1+ L4- ALL2+ y2 UR1+ DR1- DL5- U6+ R2+ DL UL 
50. 18.62 UR1- DR4+ DL1- U5- D2+ ALL1- y2 UR5+ U2+ R1- D3+ L1+ UL 
51. 14.21 UR1- DR3- U1- y2 DR1+ DL2- UL2- U2+ R2+ L5- 
52. 13.73 UR6+ R5+ ALL1+ y2 UR1- DR3- DL5- U1- R3- D2+ ALL3- UR UL 
53. 18.00 UR5- DR6+ DL6+ UL3+ D3+ L4+ y2 UR3- U5- D5- L3- ALL3- UR DR 
54. 17.91 DR4+ DL5- U5- R1- L1- ALL1+ y2 UL3+ U4- R3- D2- ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
55. 14.05 U5+ R3- L4- y2 UR5+ DR4+ DL2+ U5+ D3- L5- UR DR DL UL 
56. 15.95 UR6+ DR1- DL2+ UL6+ D4- L6+ ALL4- y2 DR2+ UL2- U2+ L3+ UR DL 
57. 12.83 DR5- UL4- U2- R3- D1- L2+ ALL1+ y2 DR1- DL4- U1- ALL6+ UR DR DL 
58. 17.09 UR1+ DR1+ DL1+ UL3+ U1- R4+ L3- ALL6+ y2 DL3- UL2- U5+ UR DL UL 
59. 16.39 UR2+ R4+ D6+ L5- ALL1- y2 UR1+ DR3- DL4- UL4- U5+ R5+ D1- UL 
60. 17.72 UR2+ DL2+ U5+ R3- D4+ L1+ ALL4- y2 DL6+ UL2- U1+ R5+ L3+ 
61. 13.65 DL2+ UL4+ R5+ D3- L5- ALL3+ y2 UR5- DL3- UL1- U6+ R6+ D1- UR DR DL 
62. 15.70 UR4- UL4- U5- D4+ ALL2- y2 UR4+ DR4+ DL1- U5- R2- L1+ UR DL UL 
63. 15.41 UR3+ DL5+ U2- L1- ALL3- y2 UR3+ DR3+ DL4+ U1- L2+ ALL5+ DL 
64. 15.36 UR4+ DR3- DL6+ UL5- U2+ R1+ L3- ALL3- y2 UR4- DL2+ R2+ D5+ DL 
65. 19.03 UR6+ DR1+ U5+ R5- D1+ ALL4- y2 UR2+ DR5+ DL4- U5- R3- L2+ DL 
66. 15.12 UR1- DL5- U3+ R4+ D1- L1- ALL2- y2 UR1- DL3- UL1+ U5- R5+ 
67. 14.82 UR6+ UL2+ U4+ R4- ALL2- y2 UR4- DR1- DL4+ U1- ALL3- DR DL UL 
68. 14.90 UR3- DR2- U2+ R4- D4+ L1- ALL1+ y2 UR1- DR5+ U2+ L6+ UR DR DL UL 
69. 13.60 UR3+ DR2+ DL3+ UL5- L3- y2 UL6+ U4- R1+ D3+ L2- ALL4+ 
70. 13.50 DR6+ DL4+ U2- R3+ D2+ L5- ALL2+ y2 UR2- UL1- R3+ D4- UR DR DL 
71. 16.88 DL2+ R3- D3+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 UR2+ DL5+ UL1- U1- R5+ ALL4+ DR DL 
72. 16.53 DR2- DL5- UL2- R5- D1- L5- y2 UR5+ DL3- UL1- R1+ D3- DL UL 
73. 15.17 UR6+ DR1- DL3- UL5- U1+ R5+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 UR1- DL4- R2- D3- UR DL 
74. 14.55 DR1+ DL5+ UL5- U1+ R2+ D4- L3+ ALL3+ y2 UR6+ UL4- U2+ DR UL 
75. 14.71 UR5+ DR1- U2+ ALL4- y2 UR3+ UL4- R5- L6+ ALL3- UR UL 
76. 13.64 DR5- DL2- UL4- R5- D6+ y2 UL6+ U5+ R4+ D2+ L3+ ALL1- UR 
77. 16.82 DR1- DL5+ UL2- U4+ R5- D5- L4- ALL3- y2 UR5+ UL4+ R6+ D3+ DR 
78. 14.04 DR4+ UL6+ U4+ R2- D2- L3- ALL4+ y2 UR3+ DL1+ UL5- R2- DR DL 
79. 16.87 UR3+ DR3+ UL4- U1- R5+ D2+ ALL3+ y2 UR5- DR1+ DL5+ U4+ R2+ DR DL 
80. 15.63 UR3+ DR5+ DL5- UL6+ U1- R6+ L2- ALL3+ y2 UR4+ DL3- R4+ D5+ UR DR DL 
81. 16.93 UR5- DR5- DL3- R2+ D2- ALL2+ y2 UR5- DR3+ DL3+ R1- D5+ DR DL UL 
82. 15.42 DR5+ UL2+ U3+ D1- ALL5+ y2 UR1+ R4+ D2- L3+ DR UL 
83. 11.71 UR2- DR2+ DL6+ UL5+ U1- L1- y2 DL5- R3+ L3+ ALL4- UR DR UL 
84. 13.82 DR1+ DL4- UL2- U3+ R4- D1+ ALL5+ y2 UR4+ UL2- U2+ R3- L3- UR DR 
85. 17.21 UR3+ DR2- DL2- UL2+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R3- D5+ L6+ ALL1+ UL 
86. 10.25 R5+ ALL1- y2 UR3- DR3- DL1- UL6+ U5- R3+ D3+ L3+ UR DL 
87. 12.59 DR4- DL4+ U5+ R5- D3- ALL5+ y2 DR5- DL1+ UL6+ R5- D5+ UR 
88. 15.07 UR1- UL5+ L5+ y2 DR5+ DL6+ UL5+ U2- D4+ ALL1+ DR UL 
89. 12.92 UR5+ DR1+ DL5- UL6+ U5+ R5- D3+ L4- ALL5+ y2 DL4+ R1+ ALL2+ UR DR DL 
90. DNF(14.72) UR3- DR4+ UL4- U1- R4- D1- L1- y2 DR1+ U2+ R4- ALL5- DL 
91. 15.39 DL4+ UL3+ U2- D5- L1+ ALL4+ y2 UR5+ UL6+ R3+ D4+ L5- DR 
92. 16.20 UR1+ DL5+ U6+ D4+ L4- y2 UR4- DL2- UL4- R6+ D3- ALL2+ DL UL 
93. 12.51 DR2- UL2- U1- D5+ L1- y2 DR3+ UL1- U6+ L1+ ALL4+ UR UL 
94. 14.10 UR2+ DR6+ DL3+ UL3- R2+ D2+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U3- R3- D6+ UR UL 
95. 14.31 UR4+ DR1+ U1+ D3+ L2- ALL5+ y2 DR1+ DL4+ D3- L4- UR DL 
96. 13.04 DR6+ DL2- U3+ R4- L1- ALL6+ y2 UR2+ UL2+ U5- R4- D1- UR DL 
97. 19.18 UR4+ DL5- UL6+ U4+ R3+ D6+ L1+ y2 UR1- DR5+ DL6+ ALL5- DL 
98. 14.50 UR5+ DL1+ UL4- U5+ R3+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 UR2- DR1- DL2+ R5+ UR DL UL 
99. 11.79 DL2+ UL1+ U5- D4- ALL1+ y2 D2- L3+ UR DR DL 
100. 13.99 DR1+ UL1- R4- L1+ y2 DR4- DL3+ UL6+ U3- D5+ L5- ALL1- DR DL 
101. 14.78 DR3+ UL2+ U3+ R2+ D3+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 DR2- DL6+ UL4+ R3- D2- 
102. 17.17 DR1+ UL2- U2+ R5- L4+ ALL3- y2 UR2+ DR3- DL6+ UL5- R5- D3+ DR DL UL 
103. 21.74 U4- R1- D5- y2 UR1- DR4+ UL5- U2- R4- L1+ ALL4- UL 
104. 18.84 UR3+ DR1+ UL3+ R5+ D4+ L5- ALL3+ y2 DR3- UL1+ U5- L4+ UR DR DL 
105. 18.05 UR2- DR5+ DL2- UL6+ R4- ALL2- y2 DR3+ DL6+ U3- D2- ALL3- DL UL


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 13, 2018)

two good single today on cam, first sune pll skip, second fat sune pll skip

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-13
single: 4.83

Time List:
1. 4.83 R' B' L2 D B L2 D2 L D' L R2 U2 B' L2 U2 D2 F U2 B D2 F

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-13
single: 5.10

Time List:
1. 5.10 R2 U L2 D' U L2 R2 D' B2 F' L' U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' B2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2018)

I can now say that I am sub 13 globally on 3x3. I have done 270 solves within this last week and today I was able to get all my averages under 13 seconds including the mean of all the solves. My goal is to be sub 12 or 11 before US Nationals 2018. The mean of all 270 solves is 12.99 and here is my PB Ao100


Spoiler: 3x3 PB Ao100



avg of 100: 12.78

Time List:
1. 12.50 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 B R2 B U F R2 U R F' D' R' U'
2. 13.34 F' R D' F2 R2 B L' D' R L' D2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2
3. 11.60 F' L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B D' L B2 D' L U' B' D R' D'
4. (15.74) D R2 B' L2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 L' F U L2 U R'
5. 13.46 B2 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D B' L B F' U2 R' B2 U L' D'
6. 10.31 F R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F D' U2 L' B' U L2 F R' U F
7. 13.26 B' L2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F' R' U2 F D B D' U B2 L B
8. (9.77) D' U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F' U' L R2 D' R F R' U' L D
9. 13.37 D R F2 R' U' L F2 U' F2 L' B2 R' L' U2 L D
10. 12.90 U' D B2 U2 B R' L2 D F U' B2 U D F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2
11. 12.27 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D2 U F' L B2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 D
12. 14.01 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 U' B R F U F L R U' R
13. 12.87 D2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 L U2 R B2 R' D' B' F2 R2 B L2 D2 F R'
14. 12.55 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B U2 R U' L2 U' R2 F2 D R2
15. 13.11 R B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 D R' U2 L U' B' D2 F' L2 U2
16. 12.09 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' L F' L U2 B D2 B2 L' R2 U'
17. 12.84 R' D2 R' F2 L' R' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F U2 L' D R2 U F2 R2 F'
18. 11.57 L F U' D' F' L' U F U' F2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2
19. 12.92 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R B2 L D2 L' D2 F' R' D2 B D L2 B U' L' F'
20. 14.52 U' L2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U L B' F2 L' U2 F L D2 L2 D2
21. 13.10 U' R D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 L F2 D F' U2 R' D' L D U B
22. 12.74 D2 U' F2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 L' U2 B L' B' U B F' L B2
23. 12.86 B F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B R' D' L D2 R2 B2 D
24. 13.29 R2 B' R2 U' R D' F' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' F2
25. 14.26 D B R' B2 R F B2 U F' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2
26. 10.94 L2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U' B F2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 D' R F2
27. 14.66 U2 L2 R2 B D2 B U2 R2 B U2 B' U L' B2 L2 D2 U' F D' U2 L'
28. 14.45 B' L' D' R2 U' L' U' R F2 B L2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F D'
29. 11.27 B F R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 L B2 R D' L2 B' L D2 L2 B
30. 11.55 L' B' U F' L' D2 F' R' F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U D F'
31. 13.27 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 D L' R2 B' R2 D U' R B' F'
32. 12.93 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 D L B F U2 B' U' L'
33. 13.19 U2 B2 D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 D R' B' D' R' B2 F2 U' B2
34. 11.39 R B2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F' L B' U R F2 R2 D
35. 12.68 L' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B' F2 D2 R' U' R2 D2 L' F' R D2
36. 13.38 B' D R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F R' B2 L2 F' R' U B L2
37. 14.32 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' L' F' L' R U L' U2 B2 U
38. 12.09 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U B2 L D' B' D2 L U' B' R B D
39. 13.72 R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 B D2 R2 F L' U F D' B L B U2 B' R'
40. (10.24) F2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 R F' L D' B2 U' L2 R2 F R' U'
41. 13.29 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 D R2 D' U2 L R2 B' U L2 R D R' F' R'
42. 10.47 R2 L' B' R' U' L2 D B' R' U2 B U2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 L
43. 13.10 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 F L2 U2 L' B' R D2 R' D' B' U' R'
44. 12.62 D' B2 R2 L B' L2 B2 U R' B U D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2
45. 14.00 F D' L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' F' D F2 U B U' L' R2
46. 12.62 R F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 R D' B' L F2 L' D2 R2
47. 12.97 L D' B R2 U L D2 F2 D' L' D2 R2 L D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2
48. 14.28 R2 F2 L' D2 L F2 L D2 F2 R D2 F U B' D2 R2 D' R F' D
49. 11.46 R' F2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 U' L' R2 B2 R B D2 B2
50. 12.38 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D U' L2 F2 U' L D F2 U F U' L2 B2 F' D'
51. 11.10 D R2 U D2 F' B L F U D2 L2 U2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2 B2 L'
52. 14.39 L2 D' L' D' R' D B L' F D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 L
53. 11.18 B D2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' F' L' F D2 R' D L B' D'
54. 12.48 L' F2 R2 B' R D B R' D' F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D L2
55. 13.28 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F L' D U' L' B L2 D2 R' B2
56. (15.59) F' D L2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U R' F L' B2 R2 D2 B L U
57. 11.30 L U2 L B2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 B D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' B' D
58. 11.26 R F R2 U2 F2 B L' D2 L' R2 U2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 R2
59. 12.62 R' D F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L' B F D R' F U2 B' L
60. 11.35 D2 B2 D2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' B' U2 F' L2 R D L' B2 L B
61. 12.01 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 L R D B F2 U' F2 L' F'
62. (10.13) L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L B' R2 B D2 F2 D' B L R'
63. 12.33 F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' D F2 R' D2 F' L' R B' D2
64. 13.78 F U' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D B2 U F' D' L2 R' U' F U' F
65. 12.76 U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D L' U F' U2 L'
66. (15.26) B L2 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 U' R2 U' L' D L' B R U' F'
67. 12.97 R U2 R2 L' F R' U2 L B2 R U B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2
68. 12.37 B2 U2 B F L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U' L' F2 L2 D R' B F' U' B2
69. 13.83 D B L2 U L F2 R2 U F2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' L
70. 13.94 D2 L2 U2 R B2 L' D2 U2 L U F' L' B' F' D L' B2 R2 D
71. 14.78 L' B R2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R' D F2 D' B F L' D
72. (10.16) F D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 U L2 D' R D B U B' L2 R2 D L'
73. (14.81) L2 U R2 U' F2 D U B2 F2 U' R2 B D B L F L2 R2 D' L2 U2
74. 12.82 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 B D2 U F2 L D' B' R2 U' L2 R F
75. 14.49 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R B' D F R' F U' F U2 B2
76. 12.78 R F B2 D R L' F L' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2
77. 13.86 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U' F R' D F' L B' R' B2 F2 U
78. (14.82) B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 R D2 B' D2 F R F2 L' B' D2
79. 11.77 L' B2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R' F' U2 B' R B' R B2 D'
80. 14.79 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U B' D2 R F2 U' R' F2 D B' D'
81. 14.08 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L U' B D2 B L2 F' D R2 D'
82. 13.46 D2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L D' B R F L' U' B D2 L
83. 11.14 D2 F R U' L' B U2 F B' D' F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 R2
84. 13.22 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 L R2 U2 R2 D F' U' B2 L2 D L R D B
85. 12.90 L D2 L U2 F2 R U2 L' D2 R2 D2 F U B2 D' L2 R U2 L2 U'
86. 13.88 U F U D2 B L2 F' R' L D2 B L2 D2 F' B' L2 F' U2 D2
87. 13.79 B' U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' U' L B' R D' L R2 B R2 B
88. 14.19 B R' F R' U' F' D' B2 L' B2 R D2 B2 U2 R L2 D2 F
89. 10.65 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U2 L2 B2 U' L' D' R D L2 F R' B2 D2
90. 11.08 L2 U' F2 B' D R2 F R' B2 R' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 D2 R U2
91. 11.21 R' L' U2 D' F U' B2 D2 R B U2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B R2 L2 U'
92. 11.93 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B' U' F' D R2 D2 U L D U'
93. 13.03 F' L2 F' U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 R' F2 D U L2 F' R' F R U
94. 10.91 U2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 F D2 R D' F L D2 R D2 U2
95. 12.42 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 F' U L2 B' D B' D L F L2 U
96. 12.53 L2 D L2 F2 D F2 D F2 D2 B' F D' B' F2 D2 F' R U2 L
97. 13.10 L B' D' R' D F' D2 L U' F2 L2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2
98. (9.73) B L' B2 L D2 U2 R F2 L' B U' R U' F R' B' R U
99. 13.85 B L2 D' F' U' B D' B R' F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2
100. 12.12 F2 R L U' R U' B D2 F L' U2 F2 R U2 B2 L B2 D2 F2


----------



## asacuber (Mar 15, 2018)

2bld

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-16
avg of 12: 6.44

Time List:
1. 5.80 F U R F2 R2 U' R' F' U2
2. 6.31 F2 R F R' U2 R2 U' F2 U
3. 7.51+ R' F' R' U2 F R2 F2 U' R'
4. 6.10 R F R2 F U F2 U F' R'
5. 7.29 U2 R U' R' U2 F R' F U'
6. 6.05 F U2 F R2 F U R2 F2 U2
7. 6.47 F U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2
8. (DNF(7.78)) U2 R2 U F' U R2 U F2 U2
9. 7.62+ U R' U' R F U' R F2 U
10. (4.68) R' F U2 R' F R F2 R2 U'
11. 6.25 F U2 R' F R2 F' U2 F U2
12. 5.02 R U R2 U F' U R U' R'

7.78 was DNF cuz memo was right but i didn't predict auf and didn't execute the last move properly. Wouldn't have affected the avg anyway but it would be cool to have pure sub 8 :/

E: skewb



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-16
solves/total: 2159/2159

single
best: 1.51
worst: 9.64

mean of 3
current: 4.77 (σ = 0.84)
best: 2.62 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 5
current: 4.17 (σ = 0.38)
best: 2.81 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 4.37 (σ = 0.76)
best: 3.47 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 25
current: 4.50 (σ = 0.80)
best: 3.77 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 50
current: 4.27 (σ = 0.88)
best: 4.03 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 100
current: 4.26 (σ = 0.85)
best: 4.15 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 200
current: 4.30 (σ = 0.88)
best: 4.26 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 500
current: 4.36 (σ = 0.89)
best: 4.36 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 1000
current: 4.43 (σ = 0.89)
best: 4.41 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 2000
current: 4.44 (σ = 0.87)
best: 4.44 (σ = 0.86)

Average: 4.46 (σ = 0.87)
Mean: 4.50

Time List:
1. 3.76 L R L R L' R' L B 
2. 4.55 L' U R B' R L' B U L' 
3. 4.87 U' L R B L B' U' B' 
4. 4.44 R' B' L' R U' R L' B' U' 
5. 5.56 B R' B R L' U B' R' 
6. 3.97 B U' L U L B' L R B' 
7. 4.57 R U R L U L B' R' U 
8. 5.00 B U' R B L B' U B 
9. 4.60 U B' R B R' B R U 
10. 4.23 U' L' U B' L' R L U' L' 
11. 4.36 L U' L U B' R' U' L' U' 
12. 4.45 U' B L U' B U R' L U' 
13. 3.18 B' L' R' B' U B R U 
14. 3.93 R' U' L' R L' R' U' B' 
15. 5.11 B U R' U L B' L R' L' 
16. 3.89 R' B' U R' U B U' L' R 
17. 4.04 U' R L' B' L U B R' B' 
18. 4.57 B U' L R U' R B R B 
19. 4.72 R' B' R' B R L B' L 
20. 5.31 R' U L B' R U L' R B 
21. 5.04 B' U' R' U' L' R U L' 
22. 2.46 U R' L B U' B U' B' R' 
23. 4.25 R' L B L' U B U L' 
24. 5.15 B R' L B L U R B R 
25. 4.43 U' B' L R U' B' L' B' L 
26. 7.24 R B R B U B U' B' 
27. 4.05 L' B' U L R' U' R' L' 
28. 2.07 U' R B U R' B U' R L' 
29. 5.86 R' B' U' R U B L' B' L' 
30. 3.62 U B L' U R U' B L' 
31. 5.84 L B' U' R' L B' L U 
32. 4.12 L' R U' B R B' L U 
33. 3.33 B R' U' L' B L' B U' R 
34. 8.24 B' R' L' U' L R' L' B' L 
35. 3.80 R' L R' B L' R' B U 
36. 4.39 B' U' L' R' U' L' R' L' U' 
37. 6.56 L U B R' U' B L' B' R 
38. 5.66 R L U R U' B R L 
39. 3.79 R B R L' R' L' R B' 
40. 5.36 U L' B L' U' R U R' 
41. 4.40 R' L R L B R' L' B 
42. 6.71 B' U B' U' L' B R L B' 
43. 2.91 B L' U' R U B' L' U' L 
44. 3.03 L' R' U L' U' R L' B' 
45. 6.73 B' L' B' U' B' U' B U R' 
46. 4.49 L B R U' B R' L U B' 
47. 3.88 L' U L R' L' B L B' R 
48. 5.18 U L B' L U' R' U R' U 
49. 3.80 R U' L B' L' U' B U L' 
50. 3.12 B U' R' L R' L' B' U 
51. 2.85 B' L' B R' B L' B' R 
52. 6.12 L U R L B L' R' L 
53. 4.03 L' U' B R U R L U' 
54. 5.97 R' B' L U' B' R' L' B' 
55. 3.80 L' B' L B' L' U' B R' U' 
56. 4.48 R' U' L' R' L R' B' R 
57. 3.48 B U B' L R' L U' B' 
58. 4.61 R B' R' B L B L B' L' 
59. 3.89 U B L' U' L' R' U B' L' 
60. 4.42 U' B U' L' U R' L U B' 
61. 6.31 B' R' L' U' L R U L B' 
62. 4.28 L' R' B' U R L B' R 
63. 4.66 L R' B U' R' L' R' L' R' 
64. 5.88 U R U B U B U' R L 
65. 4.75 U' L B' L R' L' B' R' 
66. 7.75 B R' L' B' U B L' U' 
67. 4.26 U' R B' R' B' R U R' U 
68. 5.89 U B' U L' R' L B' R 
69. 4.04 R' U' R' B' L' B' U' L' 
70. 5.42 R U' B U L R' U' R' B 
71. 4.15 L' U L R L U' R' B R' 
72. 4.84 R' B' L U R' L R' L 
73. 4.54 U' R L' B U R' U L U' 
74. 6.06 R U R L' U' B L' R U 
75. 6.95 U B' L R B' R L U' R 
76. 4.62 R B' L' U L' B' L' U' 
77. 5.88 R B' R' U B R' U' L 
78. 5.35 U R L' B' U' R' B R' L 
79. 4.98 L' B R' U' L' U' B R' U' 
80. 4.80 U' R' U L B U B' L R 
81. 4.40 R' L' U R' U R' U' L' 
82. 4.41 B R' B' R L' R' B U B' 
83. 3.29 U B L' R' B' U' L B R 
84. 8.37 L B' R' U L U' R B L 
85. 3.35 L' U' L R' L' R' B' L 
86. 4.80 B R' L B' L R L B R' 
87. 4.41 B' U' L B' R' U' L' U R 
88. 6.25 U L' R U R B R' B 
89. 2.83 R U' L' U B L' B' U' L 
90. 3.21 U R' L R' U' R' B' R' 
91. 6.58 R B U L' R' U B R' 
92. 4.06 B U R' U L' U' B U' B' 
93. 5.22 B' R U' L U' B' L B L' U' 
94. 4.16 R U' B L U' R' U B' L' 
95. 3.98 R' B' R L' U R L U L' U' 
96. 4.74 R U' B' U' R' U' L' U L 
97. 7.02 B' L' B L' U' R' B' R' U' 
98. 5.31 B' R B R' B' U L' B' 
99. 5.97 L' U' L R' B U' L B L' 
100. 3.11 R' B R U L' R' B U B L' 
101. 4.80 U L U' L B R' B U' 
102. 5.19 L' R' L' B' R' B R L' 
103. 4.99 U' L U' R U B' U L' 
104. 5.40 R' B U R B' R U' B' U 
105. 4.71 R' B L B' U' R' B R' 
106. 5.66 U B' L' U' R L' R' B L' 
107. 4.12 R' L' B U' B R U B R' 
108. 5.34 U L' R' U L' R' U' L 
109. 4.16 B' R B' U R' U' R' U' 
110. 4.25 U' B' R' B' L R L' B U' 
111. 5.77 U L' B' R' B R' U L' R 
112. 5.04 B' U L' R' U' R B U' 
113. 4.28 B L' U' R B U B R' L' 
114. 2.86 R' L' B' R' B R B' L' U' 
115. 3.47 U' R' B U' B' L' R' L' R 
116. 5.81 R' U R L U' R' B U' R 
117. 3.58 L' R U' L B' U' B U' R' 
118. 3.89 U' B' L' U R' B R' B' U 
119. 4.77 L B' L' U' B U L B R 
120. 5.81 R B' R' U L B' L U 
121. 4.76 R U R' L R' U' R L' 
122. 5.09 B L U' L B U B L' 
123. 3.80 U L' U' L' R' L U' R' 
124. 5.44 L U' B' U B R' B' L U' 
125. 3.31 L' U' R B U' R U' B' 
126. 5.25 R' U B R' U' B' R U 
127. 3.95 L U' L B' R' L' B' R' L' 
128. 5.25 L R L B R' U' B U' L' 
129. 5.41 L' B' U L' B R' L B R' 
130. 4.80 L B' L' R L B L' B' 
131. 3.00 R' U B' L' B R' B U' 
132. 3.63 U R' U L R' U' L U 
133. 4.01 R' B R L B' L B' R U' 
134. 5.70 B' U' L B U L' B' L' U' 
135. 4.61 U' L B R' L U' L R 
136. 4.18 L U B L' R' B R' B' R' 
137. 4.32 B' L B L R U' L R' B 
138. 5.71 R L' U' R B R' L' U' R' 
139. 3.40 L B' R' L' R' B' L' B' L' 
140. 3.46 R' U' R L U' B L' U 
141. 3.76 L' R' U' L B L U' B L 
142. 5.96 R U L B R U' L U' 
143. 4.18 B' L R' U' L' R' U B L 
144. 4.48 B' L' B L B U R L B 
145. 3.56 R' U B L' R B' R' B' L' 
146. 5.29 B U R' U R L U R 
147. 4.83 L' U' R U L' U' L B' L' 
148. 5.55 B U' R' U' R' L B' U L' 
149. 4.93 B U B' R B' U R' B' R' 
150. 3.81 R' L B L B' L R B U' 
151. 3.52 L' B' R U' B R' B' R 
152. 4.74 R' L U' B U R' L' R' U' 
153. 8.33 R' U' L' B L U L' U R' 
154. 4.25 U B R' U' R U' L U' R' 
155. 3.57 U' B L' B' L R' L U' 
156. 3.58 R' B' L R' B' R L U' L 
157. 4.17 R' L B' R L R U' B L 
158. 3.49 B R L' B L B L U L' 
159. 4.91 B' U' L B' R' U' R' U' R 
160. 4.25 B L' B' R' L B' R U' R' U' 
161. 5.11 B' R' B' R' L B R' U L' 
162. 6.27 B' R' U' R' B U L R' 
163. 4.34 R' L R' B' L' R B L' 
164. 4.97 L' R L R B R' B L 
165. 4.24 L' U' L' B U' R' U' R' U' 
166. 4.91 B' R' U' R B L' B' L' U' 
167. 6.40 R U B' U B' R' U' B U 
168. 3.26 U B U R' U B' R L B 
169. 5.62 R' U L' U B' R L' U 
170. 3.45 U B R' L' B L' U' L U' 
171. 3.40 U' L' B U' B' L' U' L' R' L' 
172. 4.71 R' U' R L R L R' B U 
173. 4.39 U R B L' R B' L R' L' 
174. 2.99 B R' L' R' U L' B L U' 
175. 4.79 B U B U L' U L R 
176. 5.40 R' U' B U' R' B U L' B' 
177. 4.83 R B L U' B L' U' L 
178. 8.15 B U' B L' B U R U R' L' 
179. 3.88 R' L U' L U' L U' R 
180. 6.06 U' B R' B' L' U' R B R 
181. 4.80 B' R' U' B' R' U' B L' U' 
182. 3.60 R' L R' L' B R B L' 
183. 6.74 R L R' L' R L U R' 
184. 3.45 B L' B R' U' B U L R' 
185. 5.97 L' U R' U B R' B R' 
186. 4.07 U L' U' R' B L' R B' L' 
187. 7.09 U' L' U L' R B L R' 
188. 4.72 L' R L R L' U' B R 
189. 4.27 B' R B' L' B' R U R 
190. 4.17 R L' U' L' R U' R' L 
191. 4.11 U B' R' L B R L B 
192. 4.81 R' U' L' U' R' B' U' R' 
193. 4.04 B U L R U R U B' 
194. 3.86 R' U' B' L' U R' U' L' U' 
195. 2.80 L' U' B R' L' R' B U' 
196. 4.24 L' U B L' R U' R B L' U' 
197. 4.01 R' U B' R L' B R' B 
198. 6.97 U B' R' B' L U' R L' 
199. 4.29 U L' B L U' B U L 
200. 4.02 L U R L B' L' U' B L' 
201. 5.21 L' R U B R L R L 
202. 3.57 R L B' R L' R' U' R' U 
203. 6.00 U B L B' R' B' U B' 
204. 5.49 L' U' B' R U' B' L' R' 
205. 3.39 U L U' B R' L U R 
206. 4.99 B' R' U L R U L' R' 
207. 4.03 L' U B' U R U L U 
208. 5.24 L U' R' B' U' B L' U' 
209. 4.41 U L' U B' L' B' L B' L' 
210. 4.67 R L' R' L' B R' L B U' 
211. 4.62 B' R' B' U B L' U B' 
212. 5.75 L U B' R' L B' R' U 
213. 5.58 B' R U' L R' B R' U' L' 
214. 3.93 R B L B L' B R L' 
215. 3.13 L' R' L R' L U R' L' 
216. 4.03 R L R U R' B U' R' 
217. 4.16 U L R B R L' B L' U' 
218. 4.24 B R' L' R B U R B' 
219. 3.43 R U R' B U' R' B L 
220. 7.77 U' L R' L B' L U' B' 
221. 5.48 L' B' R L B U' R B R' 
222. 4.61 L' R' U L' B L' R' B L' 
223. 4.25 R B U L' B' U B U' R 
224. 5.25 L' B' U L U B' U' R' 
225. 4.93 B U B U B' L B U 
226. 4.15 L' B' U' R' U' R' U' L' U 
227. 5.45 U L B' U' R L B' L' 
228. 4.56 R U' R' U B' U' B U' 
229. 4.48 R U' B L' R' U' R L' U' 
230. 3.99 R L B' U' R' B L B R' 
231. 3.82 L R' B' R B' L' U B' 
232. 4.28 L B' U L' R L' B U' R' 
233. 4.81 R B L' B R' B' L' U' 
234. 4.07 L' R' U' R' U B' L B' U 
235. 4.32 R L B' R' L R' B' U' 
236. 4.90 R U' R L U' R' L' B R 
237. 4.47 R' U' B R B' U L' R L' 
238. 4.75 L B' U' L' B U' B R 
239. 4.48 B R B' L U' B U' B' 
240. 5.07 L B' R L' B' U B' R L' 
241. 4.96 U' L B' U L' B' U B' L 
242. 4.75 B L' B' L R' L B L R 
243. 4.70 U R B' L' U L' R' B R 
244. 5.70 R L' U' L' R B L' B 
245. 7.29 R U' L B' U' L' B L R' 
246. 4.88 R B R' U R U' B' R' L' 
247. 5.33 R' L R' B U R' U B L 
248. 3.05 R L R U' L B R U' R 
249. 5.12 B L' R U R L R' U 
250. 3.66 L' B' U' R' L' B' R' U' 
251. 4.19 L B U R L U' B' R' 
252. 3.93 L B' U R' B R L' U 
253. 6.25 L R B' U' R' L U' R' U' 
254. 6.74 L B R' B U' R B L 
255. 5.63 R B' L R B R U' L' R' L' 
256. 4.92 L' U' B L U' R B' R' 
257. 4.62 U' L' B R' L U R' L' 
258. 3.86 R' L' U R U' L R B 
259. 5.77 B L U' R' L B' L R L' 
260. 3.73 L' R U B' L' U L' R' 
261. 5.14 B' R B R U' R' L' U L' 
262. 4.35 R' U' R B L' B U' L 
263. 9.16 B' U' B R B L' U' R' 
264. 2.90 R L B U B R' B' L B 
265. 3.39 R' L U B R' B L B R' 
266. 4.05 U' L' U' L U L' B' R U 
267. 4.93 U' B' R' B' U' R' B' L' 
268. 3.80 B L U B R' B U' B' L 
269. 7.61 U' R' L U' R' U B R' B 
270. 6.07 B' L' B' R L U R' L' U' 
271. 5.27 U R U' B' U L R L 
272. 3.70 B R B U' B U' R B R 
273. 4.03 B' R B R' B' U R L U' 
274. 4.17 B' L U' B L' B L R' U' 
275. 4.75 R L' B' L' R U' L' U' 
276. 4.96 L R U L' R' B' U R' U' 
277. 4.48 R U B R B' U B' L' 
278. 6.59 U' L R' L' R L' R' U' L 
279. 5.17 L R' L R L B' U R 
280. 5.50 L R U' L R U L R' B' 
281. 5.47 U B L R B R L U L' 
282. 4.93 B L' B' R U R L' U 
283. 5.16 R' B R B R' L R U 
284. 3.41 R' U R U R' U' B' U' 
285. 2.62 L R' L R U' L R' U R' 
286. 3.82 L' B' R B U B U' B' L' 
287. 4.40 R L' U R L' B' R B' 
288. 2.79 L' B U R B L' U R U 
289. 6.88 R' B' R' L' B U B' R' 
290. 3.89 U B U' B U' R' U' L U' 
291. 2.55 U L R' B' L B R B' 
292. 4.50 U' B' R L B L U' B 
293. 6.84 U L' U B' R' U L U' 
294. 4.04 R' B' R' U' L' R' U' L B' 
295. 6.15 R L' U B L' R' B' R' L' 
296. 3.46 B L B U R' L R B R' 
297. 3.93 U B' L' U L' U' R U' 
298. 4.71 B' L B L' R B R' L R' 
299. 3.45 R' U R L R U L' U' L 
300. 3.99 R B' R B L' R U B U 
301. 6.33 R' U B R' L' B' R U' 
302. 4.01 B' U L U L' R B L 
303. 4.37 U B R U' L' U' R B U' 
304. 5.71 U' L R' B' L' U L' B' 
305. 4.44 B' L' B' U B' L' R U' 
306. 3.05 R U B' L R' L' U B' 
307. 3.72 R' L U B L R' B R' 
308. 4.88 B U' R B' L B' R' L U' 
309. 4.12 L R B' U B' U R U 
310. 4.70 U R' L R' B L R B U' 
311. 3.39 R' L' R' U' R' U L' U L' 
312. 5.63 U R' L R L B U' L' R' 
313. 7.61 R' L U' L U' R B U' 
314. 2.89 U' B R' L' U' L' B L' B' 
315. 7.01 L B R' U' B' R' B' U L' 
316. 4.48 R' L U L' U R U B 
317. 5.55 R' U L R' L' R' L R B' 
318. 4.10 L' U' L U' L' U L B R' 
319. 3.81 L U' L' R' L' U' L R' 
320. 4.34 B U R' U' B U' L U' B' 
321. 4.81 L' U B' R' B U' B' L' U' 
322. 6.16 B' L B' R' L U' B' R' B' 
323. 4.22 B' R U' B' R' U B L U 
324. 3.38 B' L U R' L U R B 
325. 3.99 B R B U' L R B' R 
326. 4.92 U' L B' U' R B' R L R' 
327. 3.67 R U' R B L' R' B R' U 
328. 2.69 U' L B U L' B U L 
329. 4.52 R U B U R U L' R 
330. 5.04 U' B' L B U L R' L' R' 
331. 4.28 R L R U' L' R B' U L' 
332. 4.89 L R U B U' L' R L 
333. 3.03 B U' L' B' U' L R' L' 
334. 3.36 R' B' U' R B L B' R L' 
335. 4.62 B R B' L' B' R B U' 
336. 6.88 L' U' R' L R' L' U' L R' 
337. 6.51 R' U L B' U B R' L' B' 
338. 4.22 U' R U' B L U' B' L' 
339. 5.72 L B R L' B' L U R L 
340. 7.11 B U' L' R B L' U B' U' R' 
341. 3.72 U R' B' U' B' L R B' 
342. 2.98 L' U B U' R' L' R' L' U' R' 
343. 4.01 L B' L R U L U' B' 
344. 4.19 R B R B U' B' L B 
345. 4.19 R' L' R U' L' B U L' R' 
346. 4.17 B R' U' B R L' B' R 
347. 6.07 L R' U B U' R' B' L' 
348. 5.35 B L' R U' L R U' L' R' 
349. 5.02 R L' B' L' B R' L B 
350. 3.53 R L' U L B' U R' U 
351. 5.76 R U L' R U' L' B R 
352. 3.11 R L R L R' L' U' R' B' U' 
353. 4.17 R L' R' B' U R U B 
354. 2.52 L' B L B R' L B' R' U 
355. 3.32 U L B' L R' U' L B' 
356. 4.69 U' R L' R' B' U R B' R' 
357. 4.59 L' U B U B U R B' U 
358. 3.22 B' U L U R U' B' U 
359. 2.37 B L' B' L' R' U B' U 
360. 6.50 R B R' L' U' R' B U' 
361. 4.03 B L R L' R U' L B' L' 
362. 3.04 U B' L' B L R B L' 
363. 5.54 L' R B' R L B' L' U R 
364. 4.38 L' B' R B U' R' U' R B' 
365. 3.35 U L' U L B R B R 
366. 4.44 R B U R' U R L' B' L' 
367. 3.81 B R' U' L' U R B U' R' 
368. 4.66 B R L' U' R L' R L' R' 
369. 3.57 R B U' L' B R' L R B 
370. 5.19 U R U' R B' R B L' 
371. 3.12 B' R' U' L' B U' R B 
372. 5.70 B' L R L' U B' U' B U' 
373. 4.34 U' R L' R B' U' L' U 
374. 2.80 R U B' L' B U L' R' B' U' 
375. 4.12 B' R U' B' L' U' B L 
376. 6.12 R L' U B' U' B' R' U 
377. 3.15 L' U L' U B U L B 
378. 4.15 U' R B U' R L' R' U' 
379. 5.35 U L B R L' U' B R 
380. 4.23 B' R' L R' B L B L' R' 
381. 4.01 U' B' U L U' L' U' B R 
382. 5.88 B U' L U L' U' L R' U 
383. 4.66 R' L' B' R U L U' L 
384. 3.71 B L R' U B U' R U 
385. 3.32 B L B' R' B R U B U' 
386. 3.35 L U L U' L U B' R U' 
387. 3.46 U B R' L B' U' B U R' 
388. 4.40 R L U' L' R' U' L' U' B' 
389. 5.86 R B' U' R L' B L' U R' 
390. 6.24 R L' U R L B' L U L 
391. 3.70 B' L' U' R B' R' L' B' 
392. 3.67 R L R' B R L' B' U' L' 
393. 4.01 L' B U' B' L' B' R U B' R' 
394. 3.33 L' B' R' B U' B R' B U' 
395. 4.50 U' L R B L' U' B' R' 
396. 4.34 L' R' U R U' L' B' L' U' 
397. 2.76 B L R U L' B' U' R' L' 
398. 4.32 B R L R' B U R U' 
399. 3.89 B R L U L U' R' U' 
400. 5.94 U' R' U R U' B U B' 
401. 4.65 R' B' L' U' R U' L U L' 
402. 5.09 U' R L B' R L B L' R' 
403. 2.64 R U' B L' B R U' R U' 
404. 3.72 B' L U B' R U' B L U 
405. 3.12 L' B' U' B' R' B' R U 
406. 3.26 R' U' B' U R' U' R L' U' 
407. 3.97 L' R' B' R U' B L' B' L 
408. 4.28 R' B' U R B' U' B' R 
409. 5.95 B U B L' R' U' B' U 
410. 4.79 B' R L' U R U B' R L' 
411. 2.93 B' U' L R' L U L' B 
412. 4.12 U B R B L' U R L' U 
413. 5.55 B L B' U R B L R' 
414. 4.30 R' U L R B' L B' L' U 
415. 4.47 B' L B L R' U' L R 
416. 5.14 R B' R' U' L' U' B U B 
417. 3.93 B' L R' L R' U' R U' 
418. 4.55 U' L' B' R' B R' B L R 
419. 3.96 L B' R L' R' U' L' R' L U' 
420. 5.98 U' B' R' L' R L R U L 
421. 4.79 U B' R' L R B R' U' L 
422. 5.07 U B U' R' U' B' U' R' 
423. 6.76 R L' U' L' R' B R B' 
424. 5.54 L R' U R B' U' B' R U' 
425. 6.01 B L' U B' U' L' R L' B' 
426. 8.53 B' U' L B L U' B' L' U' 
427. 4.15 R L B R' B' R U' B' L' U' 
428. 3.30 L' R L U R' L' B' U' 
429. 4.88 B' R' B' U R' U R U' R 
430. 4.14 R' L' U L B L U R' 
431. 3.21 L' B R L' B R' L' R B 
432. 6.55 L' R L B' U L B R' L' 
433. 4.66 U R' L' B' L B' U B' 
434. 3.47 B R' B R' U' R B U' 
435. 4.76 L R L' B' R B R B' U' 
436. 2.19 B' L' R' L' R' B L U 
437. 4.98 U' L' B U' R' U L' B L' 
438. 4.71 B R U' L' U' L' B U' L' 
439. 3.57 U B L R' B U' L' R' 
440. 6.86 B L' R' B U' B U B' 
441. 1.98 U R U' B' R B' U' B' R' 
442. 2.75 B U R L U B' R' B R 
443. 3.41 L' U' R U L B R' L' R 
444. 4.91 U R B' R' B U' R' B' 
445. 3.72 B' U' R' U B L' U R 
446. 3.35 U R B R B U L' B' 
447. 3.71 U R L' R' L' U R' L 
448. 3.82 U' R' U' B' R L U B L' 
449. 4.81 U' R' L U R' U L' R L' 
450. 3.62 B L' B R L' B' R U 
451. 5.34 U B' R U' L R' B L' 
452. 2.72 U B' R' B' L' R L' R B U' 
453. 5.25 B U B L' U' R' L' B 
454. 4.78 U L' B' U B U' R' B' U 
455. 5.30 B L B' L B' U R B 
456. 3.67 U B' L U L U' R' U R 
457. 3.36 L U L U B' L U' R' U 
458. 4.86 B' L' U L' U' B' L' U 
459. 4.06 U' R' B' R' B' U' R B' L' 
460. 6.16 R B R L' B' U B R 
461. 4.54 B U B' L' R L' R U' L' 
462. 3.85 U R' L' R B' U L' R L' 
463. 3.99 U' R U R U' B' R' B' 
464. 5.88 L' B' U L' B L R B' 
465. 3.89 B' L' R' L U B L' U L' 
466. 5.00 L' U' B' R' L U L' B 
467. 4.40 R' U' R' B R L' U' R U' R' 
468. 7.02 L' R L B' R' L R' L' 
469. 3.76 L' U' B' L R' B' U L' 
470. 4.93 U' L' U R L R' U L' 
471. 5.75 R B' U' B' R U R' U 
472. 4.09 U' L B' U B R' B L' 
473. 5.71 B R' U' B' R B' L B' 
474. 3.26 B' U B' L' U' L' B R' 
475. 5.28 B U R' U' R' L U' B' L' 
476. 5.84 L' B R L R B U R' U 
477. 2.92 U' R' B R' L R U' R' B' R' 
478. 3.89 R' L' U' L' U' R' U B' U' 
479. 6.14 R L' U L' R L U B R' 
480. 4.53 U R' U R L' R' B R 
481. 2.63 R L' U B' R' B R L 
482. 2.85 L U' B' R' B U' B L' 
483. 5.54 L R B' R L' B L B' L' 
484. 4.44 U L U' R B' U' R L' U 
485. 4.69 R' B L' R' B U' R' L' 
486. 3.32 R B U' B' R B L' R' 
487. 5.82 B R B' U R U' L' R 
488. 2.21 B U' R B R' B' L U' 
489. 3.79 U' L' R' B' L' U' B' U 
490. 4.93 B' R' B R B' R' B R' L' 
491. 6.07 R U' B' R' B' R L R 
492. 3.53 U' B' L' B U R' U' L' 
493. 5.42 U' B' L R' U R' B R' L 
494. 3.85 R' B' U' B L' U R' L' B' 
495. 4.12 B' U L' R L R B U' R' 
496. 5.22 B' U' L' R U' L U B L 
497. 5.04 L' R B R' L U L' U 
498. 5.38 U B' U L' U' R B' L' 
499. 5.63 R B' U' B L' U L' B' 
500. 4.66 R' B U' B' U' R' L' U L' 
501. 5.16 L' U B' U' L' B' L' R' U' 
502. 6.10 L' R' B' R L B' L U B' 
503. 6.88 B L R' B' L' B' R' B' R' 
504. 3.70 B R U R U B' L' R' L' 
505. 3.85 B R L' R' L' B' R' L' R 
506. 5.78 L B' L' U' B L U B' U' 
507. 4.48 U' L' B U' L' U R' U' R' 
508. 4.84 L U' B U' R L' R' U B' 
509. 5.22 B U L U' L U' R' L' 
510. 3.85 U L' B R' U' B' U' B' L 
511. 3.48 L' R' U' L' B' R' U B' R' 
512. 5.95 B L U B U B' L B' L' 
513. 4.65 L B' U L' R' U' B U' B' 
514. 3.62 U L B' L' R' B R' L' R' 
515. 5.66 L' U B' R' L U' R L' U' 
516. 4.44 L B U' L U L U R' 
517. 4.11 B L R U L U R' B L' 
518. 4.21 B' L' B R' B L B' U' L' 
519. 2.56 B L R' B L R' B L' 
520. 2.58 U' B U L' B L' B R L 
521. 4.07 B R' B' R' L' U L' R 
522. 4.46 B R U B' R' L B L R' 
523. 3.67 L U R L B U' L U' R' 
524. 3.62 U' B' R' B' U L B' L 
525. 3.94 U' R B U B L U' L U' 
526. 3.49 L' R U' R U L' R' L R 
527. 3.63 L' R' L' B' U B L R 
528. 4.58 R' L' B U' R' B' R' U' L 
529. 4.16 U L R B R B R' U' 
530. 5.43 L B' L' U' L' R U' R' 
531. 4.40 R B' R U' L' B' U' B U' 
532. 6.38 L' U B L' B U' R' L 
533. 4.30 R B U L' R B' R U 
534. 4.58 R' L' U R U R L' R' L 
535. 3.85 L' B' R B' R L' B' L B' 
536. 4.05 U' L U R' U R U' R' 
537. 4.81 B' R L R L B R L' R 
538. 4.71 U R U R B' U B U 
539. 3.88 B' R B U L U' L' B U 
540. 3.88 L U' L U L' R' L R 
541. 6.43 R' B L U B' R B' U' 
542. 4.40 L U L U B R' L U' R 
543. 3.67 B U' R' B' U R' U' B' 
544. 6.27 R' B' U' B L' B L U' 
545. 4.44 U' R U' L U R L U 
546. 7.35 B U R B' L U' B' R' 
547. 4.07 R B' U B U B R' U 
548. 4.16 R' U' B' L' R U' B' U' R' 
549. 4.02 R U B U L' R' B' R 
550. 2.63 B R B' U' R' B' U' R U 
551. 4.10 B' R L' R' B R' U B' 
552. 3.30 U L' R B R' B' R L' 
553. 4.21 B L' R L' U L B' R' 
554. 3.68 R B' L B' R L R' L' R' 
555. 4.41 L' U B' U' L R B' R' L' 
556. 5.12 R B R' B' L R U L 
557. 4.80 B' L' R' L' B U' B U 
558. 5.10 B R U' R B' R L' B' U' 
559. 4.49 R' B R L R U R' U' 
560. 6.90 L B' L' B' U' B' L' R' 
561. 3.32 U R' B' L B L' B R U' 
562. 4.82 L R' B L' R' B' L' R 
563. 4.12 R L U' B' L' B' L U' R' 
564. 2.97 L R U' L B' L' B U 
565. 6.01 R' L U B' R' U' L' B R' 
566. 4.97 R' U' B U B' R U B R' 
567. 2.67 L' U' R B' L R U' R' 
568. 5.31 R L U' R L R' L' B' 
569. 3.89 L U' L R U' R B U' R' 
570. 5.07 R' U' L' U B R' U R' 
571. 1.97 L U' L' R L' B' R L 
572. 5.34 B' U' L B' R B R B' 
573. 4.51 L' U' L R L' B L' R' 
574. 4.80 B' L' B R' U' B' R' U 
575. 3.36 B' L' R U B' L' R B U' 
576. 4.33 B R L' U R' U' R' U 
577. 3.58 U B' L' R' B' U' L B' 
578. 5.04 L' U' L' R' B' U L' R' U' 
579. 4.73 B' U' B' L R' U' B U 
580. 4.94 U L B' U R U' L' B L 
581. 5.11 R L B' U B' L' R' B U' 
582. 5.52 U' L' B' R' L' B' U' L' R' 
583. 3.88 L' R' B L B' R U L' 
584. 4.17 L B R' L B L' R' U B' 
585. 3.78 B' L R' U L' B' R' U' R' 
586. 3.38 R' B' R' U' L' U' R' U' 
587. 4.11 B U' B L' R B' R' L 
588. 3.14 U B R B R B R' B' 
589. 4.89 L B L' B' L U B' R' 
590. 7.70 B L R B R' B L U L' 
591. 5.15 L' U R' B R' L' R U' R' 
592. 6.02 R L U R' B L B' R' 
593. 3.04 B' U' R L B L R U' L 
594. 5.21 B U L' R U L' B' R U' L 
595. 6.56 B' L' U' L U' L' B U' L 
596. 4.12 B L U B' L R B' L' U 
597. 3.48 B' U L' R' L' R' B L' B' 
598. 6.43 R U' L B R U B L U' 
599. 4.42 L' U L U L B' L R U' 
600. 6.63 B R L' U' R' B R' L' U 
601. 3.14 L B' U' L B' R B R U' 
602. 4.68 L' R L B' R' L R U' 
603. 8.08 R' U R' B' U R B R L 
604. 3.39 L' U' R L' B L B' R' L' 
605. 5.49 B L R' L R U' R' U R' 
606. 2.68 B U' R L' U' L U' L 
607. 4.15 B' L' B' L' B U R U B 
608. 3.90 L' U R B' R U L' R' U' 
609. 4.71 U' L' B L' B' U' R U 
610. 2.03 B U' L' B R B' U B U' 
611. 5.77 L' U B' R' L U' L B' U 
612. 5.48 B' R B' L' U' R' B L 
613. 5.22 L' B' L' B' L U B L' U 
614. 3.57 L R' L B U L' R U 
615. 4.15 B L R' B' R' L U' B 
616. 4.17 B' L U B U L' B L R' 
617. 3.67 B U R' U' L R L' U R' 
618. 5.08 R' U B L R' U L U' 
619. 5.33 R' U' B L B L' R B' R' 
620. 4.85 R B' R U L' U B' R' 
621. 2.77 L U L U' L B U' R' U' 
622. 3.24 U B' R' B L U' L' U 
623. 4.04 U L R U' L R L' R' 
624. 5.58 R' L' R' L R L' U' B U' 
625. 4.62 R' B' U R L B' R' U' R' 
626. 6.76 R L B' R' B' R' B' R L 
627. 6.56 R L' U' B' U' R' U L U 
628. 4.91 L U R' B U L R' U B' 
629. 3.43 R B' L' R' L' U L' R' B' 
630. 7.83 R L' U B R B R' B' 
631. 4.73 U' L' R L R L' U B R' 
632. 2.71 L' R B' R' B L' R B 
633. 3.45 B U' B L' U' B L U B 
634. 4.75 R' L' R L' U B' L' R' L' 
635. 6.12 U' B' R B' U' B' L R 
636. 4.80 L' U B L U R' L' U' 
637. 4.74 B U' R U' L B' L B U 
638. 5.77 U L B' R' B U' R B 
639. 4.03 U R' B' U' R' U' R U 
640. 8.20 B L R U B' R L' U' R 
641. 6.17 R' B L R' L U' B R 
642. 6.04 R' L' U' R' L R' U L' R' 
643. 4.71 U' L' U' B L' R B' L 
644. 5.30 L B' U B' L' U R B L' U' 
645. 4.27 R B' U R' U L B' L U' 
646. 4.50 L U L' R B L U' B' L 
647. 5.57 U B R' B' R' U' R U L 
648. 5.93 U' B R' B' L' U' L R' L 
649. 3.65 U' B' R B' L' R' B L U' 
650. 4.58 U L U L R U' L' R 
651. 9.64 B R' B' R' U' B' R L' 
652. 5.92 L R' B R' B U B U' 
653. 4.35 B' R L U L' U' B' R' 
654. 4.95 R B' L R U L B' U 
655. 3.48 R' B U B' R B' L U' 
656. 4.69 U R B R B' U L' U' L 
657. 4.76 U L' U R' B' U' B R' 
658. 5.24 R U' B' L' B' R' U R 
659. 5.52 U B L U' B' R' U' B' U 
660. 4.29 B' U R' U R L U L 
661. 5.40 R B L R U R L' R 
662. 3.60 U' R U' L U' L' U R' L' 
663. 5.02 R B R' L U R' L' R' 
664. 6.06 L U' L B L B U' B R' 
665. 4.86 U L' B L' U R' L U R 
666. 4.27 R L U L B L U L' 
667. 3.53 R L R L U' R B' R 
668. 3.76 U' L B' L U' R L U' 
669. 5.53 R' L' R B' R' B' R U' 
670. 2.26 R L' R' L U' R L R' 
671. 3.12 L U' B' U B' U' B R' 
672. 4.30 B' R' U' L U B U L' 
673. 4.28 R B' R U' R' B R' U L' 
674. 3.80 R' L' B' L B' L U L' 
675. 2.78 U' B' L U L B R L' 
676. 4.52 U' R B R B U' L R 
677. 2.93 L U B' L' U L' U' B L' 
678. 4.35 U R U' L B' L U' B 
679. 4.15 U L U' R' L' B' L' B' R 
680. 2.63 U' L' R U' B' R' L U' L' U' 
681. 4.30 L U' R U R' L' B R' U 
682. 4.54 B' R U' L B L R' U' L' 
683. 4.42 U B' R' U L R' L' B 
684. 7.08 U R B' R' U R L' B' R 
685. 3.90 L U L B' L U' L B' 
686. 4.71 U' R B' L U' L R' L U 
687. 4.26 U' R' U L B U' R U 
688. 4.21 L' B U' B L' R B L 
689. 3.67 U L' U B' L U R' B' 
690. 4.14 B R U B' U' B' U B L' 
691. 4.44 B' R U B L' R' B' U 
692. 4.32 L U' R U B' R L' R' L' 
693. 3.38 R' U' B' L B' L U' R' U 
694. 5.89 B' L B' R B' U' L R' L 
695. 2.86 R B' R' U R' B' R L 
696. 5.63 B' L' R B' R' U' B L' U 
697. 6.43 R B L R U R' B L' R 
698. 4.57 R' U R B R U' R L R' 
699. 5.64 R B' U R B' U' L R 
700. 3.57 R B' U' R B' U' L' U' R' 
701. 3.89 U' R U' L U' L U L' 
702. 5.22 B R' U' B R B R B R' 
703. 4.93 L B' L' U R' U R U L 
704. 3.92 U L B' L B' R L' B' 
705. 6.72 B' U L' B L' B' U R' L' U' 
706. 3.81 U' R U R' L U B U 
707. 4.41 L U L U R L R' B 
708. 4.14 U B R' L' U R B' U' L 
709. 4.76 L' R' U' L' R' L R' L' 
710. 2.86 L' U B' L R' B R L' R' 
711. 3.85 L' R L U' L' B L' R' 
712. 4.58 U' B U R' U L' B' L' 
713. 4.69 L U' L' B' R' L R' U' 
714. 4.51 U' L' R U' L R' L B' 
715. 5.98 B' U R' B' L' B U L' 
716. 4.50 B U L B L B' L' U' R' 
717. 6.74 L U L' R L' B L' U' 
718. 5.34 B U L' B' L' R' U B 
719. 4.04 L U R L U' R L U 
720. 3.60 L' B R' B' U' R U R' L' 
721. 5.24 L U' L R' L B U' R' 
722. 2.55 L' R U L' B' L R' L U' 
723. 5.66 L B R U R' L U' B' R 
724. 5.98 U R' B L' B' R' L R 
725. 3.92 B' U' B' U B R' L' B' 
726. 2.15 R B' L B' R' B L U L 
727. 4.98 R' L' B R U' L B' R' L 
728. 3.68 R' B R L' R U B L 
729. 3.53 B' R' L U B' U B' L B 
730. 4.33 L U B L B L B' R 
731. 3.35 B' R U' R B R U L B 
732. 3.65 L R U L R L B' U 
733. 4.27 L B U B' L R L B R' 
734. 4.14 R B L' U' B' L' U' L' 
735. 2.74 L' R' B' U L B' U' R B' 
736. 4.35 L U' B L' B' U' B L R 
737. 2.89 B U' L R U' L B L' 
738. 2.71 U B' R U' B R L' U' R L' 
739. 4.89 L' B U L R' B' L R 
740. 7.38 U B L U' L' U' R' B 
741. 4.22 B R' B' L R' U L' B U' 
742. 3.34 B' L B' U R' B' L B U 
743. 4.30 B' R U' B' R' U' L R B 
744. 4.56 R' U L U' B' L B R' L' 
745. 3.25 L U' R' L' B' L' U' B 
746. 4.84 B L' B' R B' L' R' B L' 
747. 3.90 U L' B L' B' L' B U R 
748. 3.13 U' L R' B U' R U' R' 
749. 4.42 L B U R L R L U' B' 
750. 3.03 L R U' R' U L R U' L' 
751. 5.66 B U' R L' U L' R' U' R 
752. 4.26 L' B' R' B U' B' L R' 
753. 4.77 L' B L U R U R B' L' 
754. 4.64 L' B' L R L B R L R L' 
755. 4.60 B R' B U B U R' L R 
756. 3.12 R L' U B' R' U B' U 
757. 3.30 U' L U B' R' B R' U' L' 
758. 5.43 B' U B U' L' B' L U L' 
759. 5.44 R B R U R' U' B U' 
760. 4.44 U' B' L U' L B' L' R 
761. 2.94 L U B U B' L U L R' 
762. 4.42 L U R' U' B' R' U' B' R' 
763. 2.25 L B' L U R L B L' 
764. 2.20 U' L R' U L' B' L U 
765. 5.23 U R U B' R L' U L' R 
766. 4.12 L' U' R L' B' R' L' U' 
767. 3.97 U' R U' R' B' U' L R' 
768. 6.43 U' L R' L' B U B' L R' 
769. 4.75 U B R U L B' L U L 
770. 4.18 U B' L' R B R' U B U' 
771. 3.62 U R B U L' B' L' U' L' 
772. 4.07 B L R L U B L' U 
773. 3.53 R U' B U' B' L U' B 
774. 4.20 L U' L R' U B L' U' 
775. 3.57 R' L' R' L' B R' B' U' R' 
776. 4.93 U' R' B' U R' B' L' B' 
777. 5.12 L U B R L U' B U 
778. 6.62 L B' R B' U L' R' L 
779. 3.41 B' U B' U R' L' U' B' R' 
780. 4.20 B L' U' B R' L R B 
781. 5.38 L' U' B L' U' B' U B R 
782. 3.85 U B' R' B U' B R' L U 
783. 4.44 L R L' R' L R' L U' L 
784. 3.60 L' R' B L U L' R' U R' 
785. 5.15 U' R L U B' R' L' U' L 
786. 4.23 R L' B' U' B R' L' R' 
787. 5.11 R' B' U R' L U B R' L' 
788. 2.64 U L' U' L U B' R B L' 
789. 3.94 B' R' U' L' R' B' R B 
790. 4.56 U' L' U' R' U R B L R' 
791. 4.18 U L' U B' L U' L B' R 
792. 4.38 R' B R' B' R' L U' B R 
793. 2.64 L R' U L' U' R' U R 
794. 3.68 U R L U' B R B' U B R' 
795. 4.18 B U R' L' R U' B' L B' 
796. 5.34 R U L' U B' U' L U L' 
797. 4.65 L' R' L B U' L B' U R' 
798. 3.86 R' U B U L U' L' U R' 
799. 4.90 U L B' R' B' L' B L' U' 
800. 3.72 U' B R' L' B L' U' R U 
801. 4.07 B' R U R' U B R' B' U' 
802. 6.71 B' U R B L R U' B' U 
803. 6.13 B' R' B R' U B' U' B L 
804. 3.26 L B' U R B' U B L' U' 
805. 4.39 R' B' R' L B' U' R B U' 
806. 2.03 U B U' B' R B L' R' 
807. 2.62 U' R B L U B' U' B 
808. 4.66 L' B' L B R' U' L' B' 
809. 3.58 R' B R' B' R L' B' L' 
810. 5.30 U L' R' B U' R' L' U' 
811. 4.16 U R L' U' B U' L B U' 
812. 4.63 L B' R U' B L' B' U 
813. 5.17 R' B' R U R' B L B' 
814. 3.86 L U R U' L' B U R' 
815. 4.16 L' B L B L U B' L B' 
816. 4.63 R U B R' U' B U' B L 
817. 5.05 R L B' R U' R' L U' R 
818. 4.94 L B' R' U R B R' U' R' 
819. 2.76 L R' U B L' B L U' 
820. 3.79 U' B U' L B' U L' R' L' 
821. 3.12 R B U' L' U L' U R 
822. 4.08 B' R U' R' L' B U' B 
823. 4.52 R' B' R' B L' R' L B R 
824. 7.36 U R' B R' L' U' R' B 
825. 4.16 R' B' U L U' B U R 
826. 6.60 L U R B' U R' U L' U' 
827. 4.21 R B L U' B R L' U 
828. 4.53 B R' U B' L B L U' R' 
829. 4.78 B L R B L' R U B' 
830. 4.14 L U B' R L B L R 
831. 2.68 R B' L' B R' U' L R 
832. 4.99 L U' B' U R U' B' U 
833. 2.51 B' L' U' B' R L R' B' R' 
834. 3.92 L' U B' R L U L B' R 
835. 3.71 L' R B' R' U' B' R U R' 
836. 5.61 R' U' L' B' U R' U L' 
837. 4.30 L U' R' L' U R B' L' U' 
838. 5.89 B' U' L R' L R L B' U' 
839. 3.53 U B' L' U R U' B L' 
840. 4.07 R' B L' B' U B' R' U' 
841. 3.92 L' U' B' L' B U' L U' B R' 
842. 3.68 L U L' B' L U' L R 
843. 4.25 L U B U L R U B' 
844. 4.21 B L' U L R' L R B' R' 
845. 5.10 U R U R U L' U' R' L 
846. 3.44 L' U L B' U B' R B' L 
847. 4.17 B' L U L' U R' U' B L' 
848. 4.22 U R U B' U L B' R' 
849. 5.95 L' R B' U R U' R B 
850. 4.98 R' L U B U B L R' U' 
851. 3.44 L' U' B' U' R B' L R 
852. 5.49 U' B' R' U B' L' U L' R 
853. 3.70 L U' B' L R' U' L' R' L 
854. 4.79 B U' B' R L' R L' R 
855. 4.25 L U L U L' R' L B R' 
856. 4.71 U L' B U' L' R' U B' 
857. 3.77 B L' B L' B R' B U 
858. 4.58 L R' L B U L B L' U 
859. 3.80 U' R B' U L U R B' U R' 
860. 3.69 B' R L U B U B' U' 
861. 5.22 U' B' R' L' R' U' L U B' 
862. 5.42 L' U' L' B' R L' U' L B' 
863. 7.04 R U R' L B L B' L U 
864. 4.92 L B' U B' R' L' R' B' 
865. 4.06 B' L U L R U L' R' 
866. 4.30 B' L' B L U' L R' L' 
867. 4.44 R' B' R U B' L B L U' 
868. 5.69 L' R' B' R' U' B L' U' L' 
869. 4.95 B U' R' B U L U' L' 
870. 3.60 B' R' L R U' B' R U B' 
871. 4.04 L' U L' U R' L U L' 
872. 6.14 L U' B' L' U L R' U' 
873. 5.51 R' L R' L R U B' L' U 
874. 4.08 R L' U R' B' L B' L R' 
875. 3.60 B L' R B' R' L' R U 
876. 2.50 R' U B R B L U' R' U' 
877. 6.72 R U' L U' B R L U 
878. 2.91 B' L B' U B U' R' B 
879. 4.93 B' R' U' R U' R' B' R B' 
880. 5.88 R' L B L' U' B' U' B 
881. 5.70 R' U B' R U' L U' B' R' 
882. 4.44 L' R U R L' B R' L R' 
883. 3.94 L U' B' L' R B R' B 
884. 3.91 R' U L B' U L' R B 
885. 4.25 R' U' L B' L' R' L' B' 
886. 4.76 U' B U' L U R L U R 
887. 5.49 L' B' L U B' U L' R' 
888. 2.88 R' B' R B U' B U' L' 
889. 4.89 U' L' B' U' L' R U R' 
890. 3.59 U B U B R' U B' L R' 
891. 2.89 L U' B R' U B' R U L 
892. 4.71 L R' U' R U' R' U B' 
893. 3.76 U R' U R U' R' U' B 
894. 3.71 B' L' U' B' L B' R' L' 
895. 4.09 U' B R U' B L B' U' 
896. 4.70 B' L' R' B L' B U' L' 
897. 4.57 R' B L' R' L U B R L 
898. 4.21 U' B' L' R' U R' L R U' 
899. 4.82 U L B' L' B U' R' L R' 
900. 4.80 U' L' R' B' U L R B 
901. 3.83 U R' B' U L' U R U 
902. 5.86 R' L' R B' U L U R' L' 
903. 3.22 L B R B U B L U' L 
904. 3.52 L U L' R U R U' R L' 
905. 6.68 L' U R U' L' U' R' B R 
906. 5.11 R L B U' B' U B L' 
907. 4.39 L' R' U' B' L U' R B' L R 
908. 4.17 L' U L B L' U R B 
909. 4.89 U' B' L' U' L' R U B' 
910. 5.88 B R B L B R U' B R' 
911. 4.65 U R B R B R U L' 
912. 5.29 B' R L' R' L B L' B' 
913. 3.88 U L U R' U R' U' L' 
914. 4.33 R' B' R' B R' L' U' R' L' 
915. 3.98 L' U B' R B L' R' U R' 
916. 3.08 U' R' L' B' U' R B' R U 
917. 4.53 L' R B' L B R B' L' U' 
918. 7.13 L R L R B' U B L 
919. 3.99 R B U' L' U' B' R' B' 
920. 4.90 B R B L U L R' U L' 
921. 4.01 L' U L' B L' U' L U' R 
922. 5.39 L B' L' U R' L B L' 
923. 5.55 R L B R B R' U' B' R 
924. 5.35 R' L' B U B' U' L R' 
925. 4.46 U' B' L' R L' B L U' 
926. 4.44 B L' U R B' R U' L R' L 
927. 3.26 B L' U' B U' R' U' B 
928. 3.47 U' B' U' R B' U' B' L' R 
929. 4.32 U R' U L R U R B' 
930. 6.76 U B R U' R' B' R' B L' 
931. 5.53 L' B' R' L U L B' R' 
932. 3.67 U B R' U R' L U' R' 
933. 2.84 U' L B U' R' L B' U 
934. 5.07 B U' B L R' U L' B' R' 
935. 4.70 B' L' B L U' R' L' U' 
936. 4.03 L' U' B R L' U L R' 
937. 1.86 U R' L R' U' R B U' R' 
938. 4.91 U B' R B U L' B' L' U' 
939. 1.97 R U' L' R' L' B' L U 
940. 3.43 L B' L B U B U L U' 
941. 3.03 B L B R' U L B U 
942. 4.98 U B L B' L' R U R L 
943. 4.44 L' R' B' L R U' R U L' 
944. 3.61 R B' L R' B L' U R 
945. 3.00 B' U' L' U R' U' L B' R' 
946. 7.78 L B R' B' R' L B' R' L' 
947. 2.62 L' B' U' L B' L R B 
948. 3.42 L' U L' R B L U' L' 
949. 3.12 L' B' U' B' R' B' R B' U 
950. 4.43 R' L B' U B U B R U' 
951. 3.03 B R' B U R' U R' U 
952. 4.52 L U B' U' R' L U' L' U' 
953. 3.52 B U R' L' B R' B' U' 
954. 4.77 R B' R U R' U' B' U' 
955. 4.11 L R' U' R U' B R' B' R' 
956. 4.24 L' U R B' L R L' R' 
957. 2.40 L R' B R B' L' U' L 
958. 8.51 B U' B' U L' U' R' L' R 
959. 3.34 R' U' R B U B' L U L 
960. 7.05 R' U R' B' L' R L' R' U 
961. 5.27 B R L R B' L' B' U L U' 
962. 4.07 L' B R L U' B L U' 
963. 4.30 L' R' U' B' R B' L' R' 
964. 4.12 L B' U B L B R L B 
965. 4.09 R' L' U' R B L' U L' 
966. 5.46 B R L U' L U' B' R L' 
967. 4.64 L' R' U B' L B R L' R' L 
968. 3.81 L' U L U R U R B' U 
969. 3.92 U' R' U' R' L R' L B 
970. 5.43 B L' R' L U L R U' 
971. 4.31 U R' B U' B U L' U 
972. 3.30 R L' U' L' B' L B U 
973. 5.48 R L R B' R B' U' R 
974. 6.06 B L B' R U' R U B R 
975. 3.84 B' L' U L B L U' R L' 
976. 2.82 U B' L' R' U' B' U' R 
977. 4.96 R U R' B L U' L' U' R 
978. 6.16 B' U' L U B R' B' L 
979. 4.72 R L R' B R B U B 
980. 5.51 L' B L U' B' R B U' R' 
981. 3.80 B U B L B' U' R' U' R' 
982. 2.29 B L' R L' B L B R 
983. 3.81 R U' B' R B L' U L' R' 
984. 3.86 U' B' L U R U L R' U' 
985. 3.80 U R' U B' L' U B' U 
986. 5.93 B R L R' L U' B L' U' 
987. 6.25 U' B' L' U' L U' R' U' L 
988. 4.39 B' R' L R' L B' U R 
989. 6.85 L' B' U L' B' L B U' 
990. 3.52 B' U' B R' U B R U R 
991. 4.82 B' U L' R L B L' U L 
992. 4.20 U L' R' L' R' U' R L' 
993. 3.93 U' R U' L R U' L B' 
994. 5.61 B' R B' R' B' U L B 
995. 4.19 R B' L' R B U B U R' 
996. 3.15 L' R U B U' B' U' R 
997. 6.93 U R' U' R B U' B R' U 
998. 4.58 R B U B R U' R' L' U' 
999. 4.55 U' L U B U' L R' L R 
1000. 7.40 L' B R' U' R' U' R' L 
1001. 4.80 L' B U B' L U' R' L R 
1002. 4.09 U R' B' L' U' B' R L' R 
1003. 6.21 U B' U' B R' B L' B U 
1004. 5.33 U L B L' R L' B U' 
1005. 4.28 L B U B R' U' B' U R 
1006. 4.31 B' L B L B' R' U R' U' 
1007. 6.34 L' U L B' R' L' B L 
1008. 4.16 U R' U L' U B' R U' 
1009. 5.25 R L R L' B' L B' R' 
1010. 5.69 U R U B' U B L' R L' 
1011. 4.10 R' B' R U L' R' U' L' 
1012. 5.47 B' L B L U' B U L 
1013. 2.77 L R' B' R' B' L' U' L' R' 
1014. 3.30 U' L B R' L U' B L U' 
1015. 3.59 B U' B' R U' B' R' B L' 
1016. 3.42 U B' R' B' L U R' L 
1017. 4.86 U' L' R' U' B R B' R L' 
1018. 7.31 R L' R U' L' U R' U L 
1019. 4.35 B' R' U' L' U' L' R' L B L' 
1020. 3.41 B U' L B L B U' R' B 
1021. 3.88 U R U' L' B R' U' L' U' 
1022. 3.52 U L B U L R' B U 
1023. 3.08 L U L U' R B U B U 
1024. 4.52 R' B' U' L B' R B R' 
1025. 3.09 L R' U' R' U' R' U L' R' 
1026. 4.55 L' U' B U B L U' L U' 
1027. 6.16 B L U R' L' B' L U' 
1028. 4.05 B U L' U' L U R U 
1029. 3.71 B' U' L U' R' B' U' B 
1030. 4.94 L U' B U L' U' R' U R' 
1031. 4.99 L' R U B' U L R B L' 
1032. 4.32 B R U L' R U R L U' 
1033. 3.53 B R' B U R' B R' U B' 
1034. 7.16 R U' R' L R' U' B U 
1035. 3.75 U B R' B U' L' R B 
1036. 2.11 R U' L' U B' L' R L 
1037. 4.58 L B U' R' B R B' U L' 
1038. 3.77 L' R' U' R' B' R B' R' 
1039. 2.35 L B U' B' L' B R' B' 
1040. 3.06 B' L' U' L B U' L' U 
1041. 2.81 R' U' R L U' L R U' L 
1042. 4.09 B' R' B R' U' R B L' R 
1043. 4.39 U' R B' L B U' B R 
1044. 3.87 B' U' R' U' R L' U' R 
1045. 5.00 R' B L U' B' R' L R L' 
1046. 4.94 B' R L' R' L' R B' R U' 
1047. 4.18 L' B' U' L' U' B U' B R 
1048. 4.58 U R' L' B' L' B L' R L 
1049. 4.50 U L U R U' L' B' U B' 
1050. 4.06 U L R' U' B U R' U R' 
1051. 2.95 R B R U' B U' B R L' 
1052. 5.25 R' L U B U' R' B L' U' 
1053. 4.65 R' L R B L R U R' L' 
1054. 5.33 U' L' U' R' B U' L' U 
1055. 4.94 R U' L' R' U B U B' R 
1056. 4.34 U R' U' L' U' L' B L' U' 
1057. 8.93 B R' U B U L' U' B' 
1058. 3.60 L B R' U L U' L' B' L' 
1059. 2.81 U' R' B' R U R' B L' 
1060. 5.49 R' B' U' R' B L R U 
1061. 3.88 L' R U L' U' R B U' B 
1062. 4.21 R U' R B R' L' U B' L' 
1063. 4.22 L' R U L R' L' B L U 
1064. 3.20 L' R U L B' R B R L 
1065. 6.02 L' B R B U R B L 
1066. 4.99 L R B' L R U' R' L' 
1067. 4.71 L R L' R L U B R' 
1068. 5.30 B' L R L B U L B' U' 
1069. 5.04 R' L U' R B R L' R 
1070. 4.51 B R' B' R' U B' R U' 
1071. 4.84 U' B L' U L' B' L' R L 
1072. 5.55 R' L' B' L' B' L R' B L 
1073. 3.29 B U' R B U' L U' L U 
1074. 5.41 R U' R L' R B L B' 
1075. 1.85 R B' L' U B R U R' B' 
1076. 3.44 B U' R B' L B R L' R' 
1077. 3.64 R B' R' B' R L R' B L' 
1078. 3.88 B' U' L' B L U' R B 
1079. 5.47 U R L' R' U' B' R B R' 
1080. 4.41 U' B U B' R U R' B' U' 
1081. 3.68 B L' B' L' R' U L' R 
1082. 2.29 L' B U R' B R B' L R' 
1083. 5.64 R' U' R' B L' B U' B' 
1084. 3.80 U' B' U' R L U' L' B' U 
1085. 3.33 U R' U' L' B' R' U' R 
1086. 4.40 R U B' R' B R L' R 
1087. 4.78 B L' U B' U' B' R' B' R' 
1088. 5.16 B' L' R L' U R B' R B' 
1089. 4.96 U L B U L' B' U R' L 
1090. 3.26 U' B' R B' L' B L' U' 
1091. 4.65 B U B' R' L B' L U' L 
1092. 4.91 U' L' R' L B' L R' B 
1093. 7.30 R' U' B L U R' B L' U' 
1094. 4.11 R L B R' U B' L B' 
1095. 3.86 B' R U R U' B U' R' 
1096. 5.34 B' U B U' L R L B R 
1097. 3.73 B' R' U' R' L' U B R L' 
1098. 4.06 U' B' R L' U' B U B' U 
1099. 5.47 B' L' B' R' U R' U L R 
1100. 4.37 B U L' U L' U L' U R 
1101. 4.24 U L' B' L B R' U R' 
1102. 5.56 U B' U B' U' B' L' R' 
1103. 4.41 U B' R U B' R' L' U 
1104. 3.75 B' L B' L U' L B R 
1105. 5.06 R' L U B' U R L U 
1106. 4.27 U' B' L' R L' R L B' 
1107. 5.61 L B' U' L' R' B' R' L' R 
1108. 4.48 L R' U' B L' B' L R L' 
1109. 3.82 L' R' B' U L U' B' U' R' 
1110. 4.34 L' R' L U L' R B' U' L' 
1111. 5.07 B' R' L' U' R' B' R' L' R' 
1112. 3.81 U R B' U B R' B' L' 
1113. 4.55 U B R U L R' L B' 
1114. 3.79 R' B' L B L U B U' R 
1115. 5.02 U R L' B' R' U B R' 
1116. 3.60 U' L B' R' U R L' B' R' 
1117. 3.99 R' L' R B' U R B' U' R' 
1118. 3.67 U' R L' U B U R' B' L 
1119. 5.15 L U B U' B L U' R 
1120. 4.30 L' B R B L' R' B R' 
1121. 5.70 B L' U R L' R' U B' L 
1122. 3.88 L U' B L B' L R' B 
1123. 4.11 L' B R' B U L' B' L U' 
1124. 4.42 R' U' B' U R' L' B R' 
1125. 3.59 U' B R' B L' B' R B 
1126. 2.60 R U' L' B' U L U L 
1127. 2.09 U' L U R' B U B R 
1128. 7.49 B' R L U R B' U R 
1129. 4.17 U' L' B R' U B' U' B' 
1130. 4.34 L U' B R B' R' U' R 
1131. 5.18 R U R B' R' B' R' L R' 
1132. 2.80 R' B' R' L U' L U' R' U' 
1133. 3.96 U R' L' B U' L' B U 
1134. 4.39 R' B' R' U R L R' L U' 
1135. 4.87 L' B L U B' R' B U' R' 
1136. 5.12 B U L R' L' R' L B U 
1137. 3.95 L R B R U R' U' R 
1138. 3.49 L U B' L' U R L B' R' 
1139. 4.89 B R' U R B' R B' R L' 
1140. 5.12 R B L R B U' B L 
1141. 4.45 L U L R' B L U' R 
1142. 3.60 L B L R B' U R' B 
1143. 3.70 L U B' L' U' L U R' U' 
1144. 5.43 R' U' B L U' R U' R' 
1145. 4.32 L R U R L' B R U L' 
1146. 4.67 B' L B' L' B R L U 
1147. 4.93 R B R' B' L R L' U' R L' 
1148. 3.52 L R' U R' U L' B R' U' 
1149. 6.25 U' L U' B' R B R L 
1150. 4.43 R' U R U L R' L R L' 
1151. 3.35 B' U R' L U L' B' L R 
1152. 4.00 B' R U' L U' R L B' U' 
1153. 5.64 B R U B' L' B U B' R' 
1154. 3.76 R' B U' B U R' U' B' R 
1155. 6.29 B R' U R' U L' R B 
1156. 4.25 B' R U' B L B' U R 
1157. 4.25 R' L' U' R' U L' B' L' U 
1158. 4.45 B U' L' U' R' B R B' R 
1159. 5.47 L B' U B' R' L U B U 
1160. 3.41 R' B' U' R U' L' R' L' 
1161. 3.12 L B U B L B' U' L' 
1162. 2.98 U' B R U B L R L' 
1163. 7.02 L' B' L' B' U' B' U R' L 
1164. 4.48 B' U' B' U' B L' B' U R 
1165. 5.22 R' B L U L' U' L' U 
1166. 4.91 B R B L' U B' U' L 
1167. 3.84 R' B' U' B U R' L' B' L 
1168. 3.73 U' B U' R' L B' U' R L' 
1169. 7.43 B L' U R B' U' B' R U' 
1170. 5.07 U' B U B U R' U L' 
1171. 4.93 L R' U L' R B' L R U' 
1172. 5.27 R' B' U' B' R' U' R' L' R 
1173. 5.33 L B' R' L U' L' U B 
1174. 6.25 B' L' R B' U' L R' B L' 
1175. 4.40 R' U' R' L U' L' U R' 
1176. 4.63 R' L U B L' R' B' L' 
1177. 4.23 L' U' L R U R B' L' U 
1178. 4.12 B' L R' L' U B R U L 
1179. 4.19 U' L' R U B' R U' B 
1180. 4.25 L B' R' B U R L' U 
1181. 4.25 L R L' R' B L B L' B' 
1182. 6.95 R' B L B' U B U' L 
1183. 4.60 U' R' L B U L' R' B' 
1184. 4.89 B U R' B L' U' B U' L 
1185. 3.45 U B' R' L B R' L' R' B 
1186. 4.54 L B' L B U' R' U L 
1187. 3.52 U' L U' L B' L' U' L' U' 
1188. 7.20 R' U' L' U' L' B' U' B' 
1189. 7.64 B' U' L' R L' B' R' B U' 
1190. 3.70 L' U B' L B L U' B R' 
1191. 4.25 R' U B U' L' U L' R' U' 
1192. 3.01 U R' U B R B' R' L 
1193. 5.84 B L R' B L R' L' B L 
1194. 2.24 L' B R' L' U L' R' U' 
1195. 7.31 B' R' B' R' U' R B U 
1196. 3.18 B R' L B' L' U L' R L 
1197. 4.24 L B R' L U B L U' L' 
1198. 6.74 R U L U' R U' L U' 
1199. 5.71 R' L R U' R U' B U' B' 
1200. 2.62 R' B L' U' R L' U' B' L' 
1201. 7.99 L' R' L' R' U L R B' U 
1202. 5.79 U' L' U R' L' U' B' R' L' 
1203. 4.23 U R B L R' L' R' U R' 
1204. 4.76 L' B' L' U' R U B' U' R' 
1205. 5.48 R B R' B U R' U L U' 
1206. 3.71 L R' U' R' U' L R B' 
1207. 3.19 R L' R' U R B' U' R U 
1208. 3.77 R B U R U' R U B' L' 
1209. 6.88 U L' U L' U' R' B' L' 
1210. 3.10 B' L B' R B L R' B L 
1211. 6.20 U' L B L' R' L B L U 
1212. 5.49 U' R B R B R' L U' 
1213. 3.74 B' R' L' U R L' R U' B' 
1214. 4.53 U' B' R' B U' L' U' B' L' 
1215. 6.45 L' B U' L' R L B R' U 
1216. 6.42 U' R B' R L B' L' R' 
1217. 7.28 U B U B U' R L B' R' 
1218. 4.62 B L' R' B' R' L B' U L' 
1219. 4.14 R B U B U' L R' U 
1220. 6.86 R' B' L R U' R U' L U' 
1221. 3.37 U' L' U B' R' U L U L' 
1222. 5.68 R L B U' R' U' B U' B' 
1223. 4.29  B' U' R L' R' U' B' L' U' 
1224. 3.85 U' R B' L R L U' R L' U' 
1225. 4.11 U' R' L' B U L' R' L 
1226. 5.83 L R' U' L B' L R U B 
1227. 6.19 R B L' B' R' B' L U' 
1228. 2.85 B' R L' U L' R U' B 
1229. 2.75 R' L' R' U B U B' U 
1230. 5.98 R U' R B' R L' R U' 
1231. 3.80 R B R' L' R L U L' R 
1232. 4.73 B' R' B' U L R' L R' 
1233. 6.45 R' B U R' B' R' B L' B 
1234. 4.75 U' R' L' U' R L B' L U 
1235. 3.83 U' R' U B' R U' B' U' 
1236. 4.83 L R' U L R B' R U' 
1237. 3.55 R U R' L B' U' R' L' U 
1238. 3.03 U' L R' L R' L' B U' R' 
1239. 3.71 U B' L B R L R L 
1240. 3.53 B R U L' U L B R' 
1241. 4.12 R' B' R U' R U' L B 
1242. 4.37 L U R U R U R L' 
1243. 4.68 U L U L' U' L R' U' L' 
1244. 4.09 B' U B' U B' U R' B R' 
1245. 6.82 U L' B' L B L' U R' L' 
1246. 5.84 R B' U R' U' L' U L' 
1247. 3.93 B U' B R' B U L' R' 
1248. 4.32 R' U' L B' L U' L' U L' 
1249. 4.53 B R' L' R U L R' B 
1250. 5.13 B' R U L' R' B U B U' 
1251. 4.81 R L R L B' L' U B L' 
1252. 4.11 R B' L U R B L R' 
1253. 5.59 U R B L U' B' R' B 
1254. 4.76 L U' B' L' B U L R 
1255. 5.08 R' U R U' B' R' U R' 
1256. 2.58 U L U R' U B' L' R B 
1257. 4.58 B' L' R U' R' B R' L' 
1258. 4.85 L' U' R B L R L B' L' 
1259. 3.52 B U' R' B' R U' R' B 
1260. 4.37 L' U' B' L B R L' U' L' 
1261. 4.04 R L' U L U L R' L U' 
1262. 5.68 R' B R U B L R B L' 
1263. 3.47 L R' U' L' U' R U B 
1264. 3.58 B U' R' L' R U' L U' R' 
1265. 3.43 U R L' B' U B' R L' 
1266. 3.50 B' L R' L R L U L U' 
1267. 5.63 U L' B L B R L' R U 
1268. 3.78 R' B U B L U' L' U 
1269. 3.88 R B R L R' L' B' R 
1270. 4.14 R L' R' U L' U L R 
1271. 5.39 U' R U L' R U' R' L R 
1272. 4.53 U L B' L' R L U B 
1273. 4.80 R B L' R U' R B L R 
1274. 3.91 B R' B' U B' R B U 
1275. 4.38 B' L' B L U B' L R 
1276. 4.38 R' B R' U R B' U' R L' 
1277. 3.86 R B' U R' B R' L' B' 
1278. 4.65 U' L R' L R B R L U' 
1279. 4.67 B' L' U' R B' R' L R 
1280. 5.15 B U' B R' U L R' L U 
1281. 3.75 R' L B' R B L' R L R 
1282. 4.36 L' U L B R' B' U L' R 
1283. 7.48 R' U R' L' B' U B' R B 
1284. 5.67 U' L R' B' U R U' R U 
1285. 3.71 L' R' B U' L' U R' U' B 
1286. 3.81 R B' U' R B L B U R' 
1287. 5.30 B' L U R' U' B U' B' 
1288. 2.87 U' L' B' U L' R U' L' 
1289. 2.75 L' R' B U B R' L U 
1290. 4.37 L' R L' B L U' B' R' B 
1291. 4.71 U' B' R U' L' R L' R' U 
1292. 3.67 U B R U' L' B R' B L 
1293. 5.21 L B' U' R L U' B' U R' 
1294. 4.49 R L R' U L' B' U' R' U 
1295. 5.04 L R B R B U R L' 
1296. 5.78 U' L U' B R' B L' U 
1297. 3.48 B' R' B' L' B R' U' R U' 
1298. 3.35 B' R U' B U' R U' L 
1299. 2.41 R B L' U L B' R B R' 
1300. 4.22 U' L' U R U' L U' B R' 
1301. 6.07 L' B R' B R' L' U' B' 
1302. 3.95 B L R B' R B' R' B' 
1303. 5.04 L' U' R L' U' L' B U' R 
1304. 3.74 U L' U' B U R' B' L 
1305. 4.71 B R' L' R U' L B U' L' 
1306. 5.72 B' U R' U B L B' R 
1307. 3.76 U B' R U R' U B' U R' 
1308. 4.45 U B U R L U B U' 
1309. 4.76 L R' L B L' U' L' B' 
1310. 4.80 L' B' L' U' R B' U' L' R' 
1311. 6.11 U' L' R L R' L R U 
1312. 5.13 B' U B' R' U' B' U' R' 
1313. 3.62 R U' L' B L' R B L 
1314. 5.75 R' B U' B U L U' R' U' 
1315. 7.60 R' L' R B L' B' L' U R' 
1316. 4.24 U' L R' L' U R' L U' 
1317. 3.48 L' R L' R B' L B U R' L' 
1318. 4.22 B L U' R U L' B' U 
1319. 4.48 U L B' U L B L' B' U' 
1320. 3.37 R B' U R L' B' U' R 
1321. 5.76 U L R' U' B R L' B' 
1322. 5.02 R L' U' R U' L' B R 
1323. 6.53 L U R B' R' U' L B L' 
1324. 2.99 U B' U B U R' B' U 
1325. 3.59 U' R B R L' R B L U' 
1326. 3.70 L R L' R U L' B L' 
1327. 4.51 L' R' B R U B' R L' 
1328. 3.80 L U L U L R U B' U' 
1329. 5.58 L' R' L' U R' L' U' B' 
1330. 4.75 L B L U' L' U B L B' 
1331. 3.81 B U' L R' B' U' B' R' U 
1332. 4.48 U L B' L' B L' B' L' 
1333. 3.72 R B U R L' U R B' R' 
1334. 2.08 B' R L U' R' B' R' L 
1335. 5.16 R' U' L' B L' B' R' L' B' 
1336. 4.63 B' R U B R' L R' B U' 
1337. 3.68 U R' U L' R U L U' L' 
1338. 5.28 R U L' U B L' R U' R 
1339. 4.34 L U' B L U' L U B' 
1340. 5.64 B' U L B R' L' R' L' 
1341. 3.89 R' U R' U' R L' B U 
1342. 3.68 B L U' B L' B U' R L 
1343. 4.68 B' U' L' B' R L B' R L' 
1344. 3.48 B U' L R L' U L B U' 
1345. 3.63 B' U R' B' U' B R L' U' 
1346. 5.25 L R' L' B' L' R U' R' 
1347. 5.10 L' B U' L' U' R' L U' 
1348. 5.09 U L R' B R U R' U' R 
1349. 3.48 R' U' B R B L' U R U' 
1350. 3.89 B R U' R U' B' R' B U 
1351. 4.59 L' U B L' R U' B' R' 
1352. 3.78 B' R L' R L U' B R 
1353. 4.41 L' B L' R' U R' B' L' B' 
1354. 4.86 L' B' L' R L' U' L' B' 
1355. 4.55 B L B L U B U' R L 
1356. 5.22 B' L U L' B R' U' L' 
1357. 1.89 R' B' U' L' B R' B' U 
1358. 6.61 R' U' R' B' R B' R U 
1359. 3.50 B U R' U' R' U R' B' 
1360. 6.11 B L R U L' B L' R L 
1361. 2.21 U B R B L' R U' L 
1362. 2.99 R' B' L U B R' U R 
1363. 2.81 L B' L B R' L' U B 
1364. 4.30 L' U' B R' L R U' R 
1365. 3.63 L' U L R B' L' U' L' 
1366. 4.03 L B' R' U L B R L R' 
1367. 3.16 B' R U R' B U' L R' 
1368. 5.75 B U B U' R U' L U' 
1369. 3.37 R B' U' L R' U' B L 
1370. 2.45 U' L' R U' L' R' L' B 
1371. 5.04 L R U' R B' R' B L' 
1372. 2.93 R' L' R' U B L' R' L' R' 
1373. 3.29 L' B U B' R B L' R 
1374. 5.41 L B' R U L R B' U R 
1375. 4.78 L R B' L R' B U' R' 
1376. 3.13 U' B L' B' U B L' B U 
1377. 4.07 L U' R' B R' U B L' U' 
1378. 3.74 B U R' U' L' R' U L' 
1379. 5.50 B U' B U R B' R' L' U 
1380. 4.11 B' R U' L U L' B R' 
1381. 4.39 B' R B R' U' R' U R' L 
1382. 4.76 B' R' L' R' B L B L' 
1383. 4.29 B U' R B L U R B' R' 
1384. 5.48 R U' B R B U' L' B 
1385. 5.19 B U B' L' B' U' B R' 
1386. 3.93 R U' L U B R' L' U R' 
1387. 4.03 R' L' U B' U' R L' U L' 
1388. 4.24 R B' L U' B' R L R' U 
1389. 4.91 U L' R' B L' U L U 
1390. 5.42 U B' U' L B L B' L' U' 
1391. 3.43 B U' R B U' L' R B L' 
1392. 5.61 B L U' R' U R B R B' R' 
1393. 5.51 L' R' L' B' R L U' R' 
1394. 3.17 R' L B L' B U' R' U' 
1395. 4.87 B' L' B U' L' R L' B U 
1396. 3.85 L' B U R L' B' U' B' 
1397. 4.12 L B' L R' U L' B U R 
1398. 5.63 R' L' B' L' B' U' R' L' R' 
1399. 4.51 U' L B' R U R U' B' R' 
1400. 6.12 L U' R' B L' U' L' U' R' 
1401. 4.33 U' R' U' R' B U' L R' 
1402. 7.68 L R L' U B' L B' U 
1403. 6.06 U' R L B L' R' L R U' 
1404. 4.35 L U' R' L R' U R L' 
1405. 5.83 R B R' U' R' L B' R 
1406. 4.09 R U' R L' B' U L' R 
1407. 2.94 B' L' U' B L' R U R 
1408. 4.16 U' B U' R U R L' R 
1409. 4.64 B' U' R L R L R' B 
1410. 4.73 R' U' B' L R L' R B 
1411. 5.48 R' U' L B U L R B L 
1412. 4.73 L' B' R U R' U L' U' 
1413. 4.44 R L' R U' B R L B U' 
1414. 3.30 L B' U R B U R' U' L' 
1415. 3.24 B' U B U L R U L' 
1416. 3.80 U L' B R L' R B' L' R' 
1417. 3.61 B' L' R B R B' L' B L' 
1418. 3.51 B U' R' L' R' B R U 
1419. 2.76 U L' B' U R' U' L B L' 
1420. 4.48 U B' L B' L' R' L' R' 
1421. 7.65 R B' R B U' L' U' B' 
1422. 5.78 L R' B R' U B R' U' B 
1423. 4.93 U' B' U L B L R U L' 
1424. 5.72 U' L' U B' R' L' U' R U' 
1425. 5.22 R B' U B' R U B' R' L' 
1426. 6.04 B' R B' R' B' R' U R' L' 
1427. 4.30 U' B R U L R B U' L 
1428. 5.15 B U L' U' B' U' L R 
1429. 3.32 R B' U B R B R' U R' 
1430. 5.57 U' R U B L' U R B 
1431. 3.91 U' R' B' L' U R L B' U' 
1432. 5.02 B' U B U' L' U' R' B R' 
1433. 4.63 R' B' L' U R' L R' L 
1434. 3.09 R' B' R B' R L R U R' 
1435. 4.12 U B' U' R L R' L' R' U 
1436. 5.39 U L B' L B' L' B' L' U 
1437. 4.60 R B' U' B U' B' L B' R' 
1438. 4.65 U B U B' U' L B R' 
1439. 5.05 B U' R' U B' U' L U' 
1440. 5.01 B' L' U L' U R' B' L 
1441. 3.95 U' L' R' B' L U L' B' 
1442. 4.94 B' L R L' R' L U B L' 
1443. 6.93 B U L' B' R' L U B' L 
1444. 3.61 L' R' L U' R B' R' L' 
1445. 4.45 U' L' U R' B' U' R' B' R 
1446. 3.78 L' B L U R L B' R' 
1447. 4.18 L' U B L' B' R L' U L' 
1448. 5.89 B' R' U' L U' L R' U' 
1449. 4.30 U' R' L B R U R' B U' 
1450. 3.42 U B' L U' R L' R B' U' 
1451. 5.17 R L' U' B' L U' B' U' R' 
1452. 2.89 U L' R B' R' U' B U' L' 
1453. 4.43 L R' U B L' R' L' U 
1454. 6.93 U' B' R' U R L' B R 
1455. 5.24 B' L U L' R' L' R' B 
1456. 4.39 U' B' R U L B' R' L' B' 
1457. 3.69 R U' B U' L' R L' B U 
1458. 4.25 U' B L U' B' L' B' U' L 
1459. 4.70 R' U B' L' R L R' L U' 
1460. 3.35 R B R B' L R L R B 
1461. 4.88 U' B U R' U R L U' 
1462. 5.04 R B U' L B' U R' L R 
1463. 3.98 L' U L' U' R' L' B' U' L 
1464. 4.39 R B' L' B' L' B U' R U' 
1465. 6.76 U' L R U' L' B U B U 
1466. 4.24 R U R' B' L R U' R 
1467. 2.73 U' R' U' R L' U L B' 
1468. 6.65 B' R' L' R U' B' U' L R' 
1469. 3.65 L U B L' U L' R U 
1470. 2.64 U' R' B' R L U R L' U' 
1471. 4.12 B L B' U B R' B L' B' R' 
1472. 5.09 B U' R' U B U R' U' 
1473. 4.12 U B' L' U B U R' U R' L' 
1474. 4.17 B' U B' R U L' R L' R 
1475. 7.09 B' U L' B' U' R' B L U' 
1476. 4.09 R' B U' R' B' R L R' L' 
1477. 3.29 L' R L' B' R L' U L 
1478. 4.98 R B U L' B U' B L 
1479. 2.94 U' L R' B L R U' R' 
1480. 5.04 U' R' B' L' R B R U' 
1481. 5.48 R B' U R L' B U L' 
1482. 5.41 U B U' L' R U' L' R B' 
1483. 3.26 L' R L U R' L U' B R 
1484. 5.13 R B' R' L R U L' B 
1485. 3.12 U' B' R U' R B U' B' L' 
1486. 4.12 U B' R' B U' R U' B' U' 
1487. 3.41 B' R L' R' L' R L' B' L' 
1488. 3.48 U' L U L' B U' B L' U' 
1489. 4.07 U R' B' U' R B' L' B U' 
1490. 2.14 U' R' L' B' U' L R U' 
1491. 3.35 L B' R B' L' R' U' B U 
1492. 4.13 U' L' R B U L R' L B' 
1493. 3.81 B R L' B' L B' R U' L' 
1494. 4.30 R' L' B' U' B U' R U R 
1495. 6.43 B' R B' U B R L' U B 
1496. 6.04 U' B' L' B' L' R' B U' R' 
1497. 4.95 R' L U' R' B L' U B U' 
1498. 2.89 U' L' U B' R B R' L' 
1499. 3.47 R L R' U L' B L U 
1500. 4.38 U R' U L U L U L' R 
1501. 3.57 R' B U L B U B U' 
1502. 4.90 L' U' B R U' B U R U 
1503. 5.43 L' R' L R' B L U B' L' 
1504. 5.45 U B' R' L' B U L' U' 
1505. 4.74 U' L' R U' R B' L' R' 
1506. 3.03 R' B R B L' R' B' U' 
1507. 4.64 L' U' L' B' L B U B' U 
1508. 5.67 L' R' B U' R U' R' B R' 
1509. 3.90 B' U R L' U' B' R' U 
1510. 3.16 R' L' R B' R U L' B R' 
1511. 4.35 B U' B' L B' R U' B' R' 
1512. 3.73 R' B R B R' U B' U' 
1513. 3.28 R' L' U L' B L U R 
1514. 3.93 B' R L' R' L R B' U' 
1515. 4.81 R' L' R U' L R' U B' 
1516. 2.93 L' R' L R' L U L U L 
1517. 4.75 R B' U L' U' L' U' L' U' 
1518. 4.32 R L' U' L B' U' R L' U' 
1519. 3.71 U' R' L' R' U R B L' 
1520. 4.50 R' U' L B L' R L' B L' 
1521. 3.52 U' B' U L B R' L U' 
1522. 5.07 B' U' B U R B' R' L 
1523. 6.50 L U' R U R L' U L' 
1524. 5.87 R' B' L R' B L R' U L 
1525. 2.89 B' U L B' L' B U R U 
1526. 4.50 U' B U L' U B' L R' L' 
1527. 3.08 L R L R U' L B' U' 
1528. 4.47 B R' U L B' U' R' B R 
1529. 6.15 L U L' R U B U' B' 
1530. 5.37 U L R' B R U B' L' B 
1531. 4.78 U' L B U R' U' B' L' B' U' 
1532. 4.21 B' R U R L B U' R' 
1533. 4.47 B' R' U R' U' B U R L 
1534. 4.88 L B' L U' B' R' U' B' L 
1535. 5.64 L' U R B' L' U' R' B' U' 
1536. 5.25 R' U' R' U R' B' L U L' 
1537. 5.17 U' B' R L R L R L' U' 
1538. 6.33 U B R B L' R B U' 
1539. 4.16 L' R' B L' U R U' L' R' 
1540. 3.66 B L' B R' L B' R B' L 
1541. 4.22 B L' R B R' B' R' U' R 
1542. 2.64 U' B R' B' L' R' B U' 
1543. 5.64 L B' R B' U B L' U B' 
1544. 2.71 L' U' L' B L B' U R' 
1545. 3.22 U' R B L' U' L B' R 
1546. 4.48 L B' L' B' L R' L B 
1547. 3.57 R' U' B U' L B L B' 
1548. 4.55 R B R B L' B L U' 
1549. 2.58 R U' L U' R L R' B R' 
1550. 3.49 B' U' B' R L U' B L R' 
1551. 4.03 L U B R' B L R U' 
1552. 4.83 R B' U R' B L' R' U' 
1553. 3.69 R B L' R B R' U' L 
1554. 4.25 R' B L B R U B R' L' 
1555. 4.79 R U' B' R U' R L' B' 
1556. 4.32 L' R' U B R B R' U' 
1557. 3.67 B' R' U B' U' R L' R 
1558. 7.42 L U' R' B' L' B L' B' U' 
1559. 5.28 L' R U' L B U' L R' L' 
1560. 4.88 R' U R' L' B' L R B' 
1561. 7.57 U' B L' B R U' B U' B' 
1562. 4.62 R' B R' L' U L U B' R 
1563. 5.66 R' B' R' L' B' R' U L' 
1564. 5.61 R' L' U' R L' R L' B' 
1565. 6.88 R' U B R' U' R' L' R' U 
1566. 4.07 B' R U' R' L' R' U' R L 
1567. 1.87 U B L' U' L B' U' B' 
1568. 4.48 U R U' L B' R U B 
1569. 5.14 U B' U' B U L B' R' 
1570. 4.44 B' R' B' L B' U B' R 
1571. 5.52 L R B' U B' U B R U' 
1572. 3.95 R' L U' R' L' U' L' B' 
1573. 4.07 U L' R L' R' L' R' L' 
1574. 4.14 L U L' B U' B R L R' U' 
1575. 6.43 B' R L U' R U R B' L' 
1576. 4.15 R L' U R L U' R' B' L' 
1577. 4.53 U R' L B' L R' L U' 
1578. 3.67 U B' U' B' R' L' R' B 
1579. 3.13 R B' L B' R' U' R U 
1580. 5.50 B R U R' B U R U 
1581. 3.71 L' B L' R' B U' R U' B' 
1582. 8.57 R U R U B L' R B U 
1583. 3.80 L' R' L B' L R' B R 
1584. 3.96 U B' L R' B' L U' R 
1585. 4.63 R' B U' L B' L' B' U 
1586. 5.56 L R B R' U' L B' U' 
1587. 4.89 U' R' B U L' U B' U' R' 
1588. 9.45 B' L' U' B' L' U B R 
1589. 5.05 L B R' B L R L B' R' 
1590. 4.26 L' U' L B' R L B U R' L 
1591. 3.98 L' U R B R' U' R' L' U 
1592. 3.65 R' B' R L R L' U' R' U' 
1593. 4.40 U' L' U B U' B L' R U' 
1594. 3.79 R' L' U' L' R' B R' L' R' 
1595. 3.12 U L B U' R' L' R' U 
1596. 3.60 L' B L' R L' R' U L' R 
1597. 2.81 L U R B' R' U' B L 
1598. 5.21 B' R B R' U L' R B R' 
1599. 3.39 U L' U' R' U' B L' R' L 
1600. 4.53 B' L B' U B L U' R' U' 
1601. 4.13 L B' R U' B' R' B U 
1602. 3.61 L U' R' L R B' L' B R' 
1603. 4.06 R' U R L' R L U' B' L 
1604. 2.91 R B' U' R B R' L R' B' 
1605. 4.34 R U R B' U B' U R' 
1606. 5.31 U L' R U R' U B' L U' 
1607. 3.66 U L' U R' B' U L' B L' 
1608. 4.34 L' R U' L B' R B' U 
1609. 4.34 B' R' U L U' B' L R' 
1610. 4.48 B' L' R' U' R' B R U' 
1611. 5.12 L' U R B' R' U B' R' U' 
1612. 4.74 B L' U' L R' B L' B' U 
1613. 5.06 B L' B U R' B' U B' 
1614. 5.08 R U L U B' L' B R 
1615. 3.41 L U R' L U' L U R' 
1616. 4.75 U' R' B' L B L' R' B' U 
1617. 8.15 U' R U' B' L U' L' R 
1618. 3.80 R B U' L B U' B' L U' 
1619. 4.27 U' B L' U L B' R' L' 
1620. 5.02 R L' U' L' U' L' U' B R 
1621. 7.41 B' L' B L' U' B U' B' 
1622. 4.75 L R' L' R L R' U R L 
1623. 3.86 L B U' R L' U' R' L' 
1624. 5.82 L' U R U' B U' L B' L' 
1625. 5.89 U' B' R L U L' U R' L' 
1626. 4.74 U L' U B U' R B' U' L' 
1627. 3.70 B' U B' U' L B R L 
1628. 3.54 R U' R' U' R' B' R' U 
1629. 3.49 R B' L' R B' U B' R' L 
1630. 4.77 B' U L' R U' R U' L' 
1631. 3.40 R' B' L' B U' R B' U B' 
1632. 4.90 U B U' R B U' L' R 
1633. 5.58 R L' B' U' R B' R' U' R' 
1634. 4.30 U R U' L' U' R' U R L' 
1635. 5.92 U B' R U R' U' L' U 
1636. 6.77 U' B' R B' U B' U B U' R' 
1637. 4.92 U' B' U' B' R' B' L R' L 
1638. 3.76 L' U' B' L B' R' L' B' L 
1639. 5.16 B' R U' B R' L B' L' U' 
1640. 3.97 U L B' U' R' B L B' 
1641. 3.56 R B' R' B' R' U' R B U 
1642. 4.32 B U' B' U' L' B' U R' U' 
1643. 2.67 U' B' U' R' B' R U L R' 
1644. 4.25 U L' U R L U' L' R' 
1645. 3.28 R B' R U B L' U' R' 
1646. 5.25 U R U' L' B U' L' B' 
1647. 6.46 R L' R L B L' R L 
1648. 2.02 L R L' U L' R U' B 
1649. 6.68 B R U' R' L R B U' L U' 
1650. 4.98 L B R' U' B L' B L' R 
1651. 7.76 L' U L' R B' U B' R B 
1652. 3.85 R L U' B U B' L U' L 
1653. 4.64 R L' B' L R' L' R' L B L' 
1654. 4.98 L' B' L' R U R' B U' 
1655. 4.93 U L U' R' L B U' B 
1656. 4.21 B L' R B L' U R' L' 
1657. 5.29 U B R U B U' R' L' 
1658. 4.16 B U' B U' L R' U L' U 
1659. 6.46 R L' R U' R U L' B U' 
1660. 2.67 U L' U' L R B' L R U' 
1661. 4.37 B L' R' B L' U B' R' 
1662. 5.22 U' L B R B' R B' R' 
1663. 4.87 L' B L R' B' U' B' R' L' 
1664. 5.39 L' B U' B R' L' B' L 
1665. 4.56 U B L' R' U R' U' R' U' 
1666. 2.22 L' R B L' U' L U' L R 
1667. 5.46 R' B L U R' U R' L B' 
1668. 3.95 R' B' R L U' R L B 
1669. 7.83 B U' B' R B L' U B' 
1670. 4.07 R' U R' U R U L' U' L' 
1671. 3.83 L' U' L U R U' B' L U 
1672. 3.06 R B U' L' U' R L U' R 
1673. 2.05 L' B' U' R U' L B L 
1674. 3.94 U' L R L U L' B U 
1675. 3.44 R B L B L' R L' U 
1676. 4.69 U B' L' B R L U L R 
1677. 3.57 L U R L' U' L' R L R 
1678. 5.91 B' L U' B' U B R' L U' 
1679. 4.97 U' L' B' R' L' B' R B L' 
1680. 4.37 R' B' U' R' U' R' U' L 
1681. 3.48 L' B R' U L' R U' B' 
1682. 5.23 L B' L B' R' L R U' R' 
1683. 3.24 R' B' U B' R' B' L' R' 
1684. 3.52 B' L' B' L R' U' L R 
1685. 4.62 R' L B L' U B' R U' L' 
1686. 4.30 L' U' R' B R' L B' R' 
1687. 5.16 R' L U L' R B L' U' B' 
1688. 3.99 U R' U L' B L' R B 
1689. 4.37 R B' R B' L' U' R' L 
1690. 3.32 U' R U L' U L' U B' 
1691. 3.67 R' U L' B R B' L B' 
1692. 4.75 L B' U' R U' L' R' L' U' 
1693. 4.87 U' L' R L' R' B' U L' U' 
1694. 4.27 U' B' R U' B' L' U L' 
1695. 4.39 B' U L U B R U R L' 
1696. 4.91 R U R' U B U L' B' R' 
1697. 3.48 L R U' L' B' U R L' 
1698. 4.53 B R' U' B' R' L R B' U 
1699. 5.26 R B' L U' B U L U L' 
1700. 3.03 U' B L' B' R U' R' L R 
1701. 3.87 R' U' L R' U L' B' L 
1702. 3.03 B R L R' B L R B L' 
1703. 4.98 U' R' B U' B' R B R' U' 
1704. 3.75 U L' R' U' L R B U 
1705. 3.66 R B' R U B R' L B R' 
1706. 3.52 R' B' R' U' R L' B' R L 
1707. 4.02 R' U R' B' L' B L B' U' 
1708. 5.29 B R B' L' U' B' L U' 
1709. 4.38 U' L B R B' R L U' L' 
1710. 4.80 U' L B' U' R' L' U R 
1711. 3.63 R L' B' U L' R' B' R' 
1712. 4.75 U R L' U' R' L' U' R L' 
1713. 3.24 L' B' R' B L U B' R' U' 
1714. 3.62 L' B L' U B' U' B U' B' 
1715. 3.96 B R U' L' U' R B U' L' 
1716. 4.81 B' R U' B L B U B' L 
1717. 4.15 B L' R U R' B L U L' 
1718. 3.94 L B' L' B' U' B' R' L' 
1719. 3.92 R' U R B' L' B' U' L R' 
1720. 3.28 L B' U' L U B L U' R' 
1721. 5.45 R' L' R L R' L' B R L' 
1722. 3.98 L' B U' B' L U' B R 
1723. 4.04 B' L B' L U' R' U' L 
1724. 3.61 U R' B' L' B U B' L U' 
1725. 4.71 L U B' U' B' L' R' U 
1726. 4.61 B' U R U B L' B U B' 
1727. 4.25 U' L B' R' U' R' U B' 
1728. 3.94 R' U B' R' B' L R L 
1729. 4.26 L' B' U' B' U' R' U' B L' 
1730. 2.95 B U' B R U' B R L' 
1731. 4.31 B' L R U B' U L' B' L' 
1732. 4.84 R' L' U B' R L' R' B R' 
1733. 5.13 L' R' B L B' U' L R L 
1734. 4.40 L' U' L' U' L' B' R L U' 
1735. 4.05 L U R' U' B U' B' U' L 
1736. 4.84 R U' L' B' U L' U L' 
1737. 3.70 B R L U B' U' B U R' 
1738. 3.80 B R L R' U L' U' L' R' 
1739. 6.11 R B' R' U' L R' L' R L' 
1740. 3.84 B U' L R L' B' R B' L 
1741. 3.69 R' U B R' U' L' R U 
1742. 5.45 U B' L B' U L U' L 
1743. 2.40 U R' U' B U' L' B R' 
1744. 2.97 L' U' R L' U' R U' B' U 
1745. 3.10 B' R B R' L U L U B' 
1746. 5.79 L R L R L B' L B' U 
1747. 4.80 B' L' R B L' U' R B 
1748. 3.86 B U' L' R' L' R' B' U L' 
1749. 3.39 B L' B' R' B' R B R' 
1750. 3.40 U' L U' R U' L' B' L' U 
1751. 5.65 L' U' L R B' R' B L 
1752. 3.80 U' B' R' B U R' U' R' L 
1753. 4.21 U' L U' L R' L' B U R' 
1754. 6.80 L B R U' B' U L' U' R L 
1755. 2.48 L B' L B R' U' L' B 
1756. 3.80 L' R' L U L' R B R' 
1757. 6.84 L R B' L U' L U L U 
1758. 4.42 U L R B' U' B L' B' 
1759. 4.48 B' L B' U' B R U R U 
1760. 5.41 B U' L U' B' R' B' R' 
1761. 5.13 L' B L' R U' L' B R' B L' 
1762. 3.76 B L' B R' B L' R B' 
1763. 3.13 L B U L B' L B U 
1764. 3.63 U' L U' R' B L' R L 
1765. 4.05 L' B' U B L B L' R 
1766. 4.63 B L B' L' U R B' L U' 
1767. 3.57 L U B' L B U' R' L 
1768. 3.67 R' B U' L' R' U' B' U' 
1769. 3.50 R B' L U' L B' L R 
1770. 4.29 B R U L' U' L B R L' 
1771. 6.70 U' B' R L' R' L' U B 
1772. 3.67 U' R' U' B R' L B' U L' 
1773. 4.66 U L U' L' R B R' B' R 
1774. 8.76 U L B' L' R U R' L' U' 
1775. 4.24 U L U' L R U B R' 
1776. 2.03 R L' R B R' U' R' L R 
1777. 4.84 R' L' U L' R' B R B' 
1778. 5.28 U' B R U' B L' U' L' 
1779. 3.50 U R U R' B L' U B 
1780. 2.53 R' B R' B L' R L' B L' 
1781. 5.65 L' U' L R B R' L B 
1782. 5.03 B' R B' R' U L U B' L' 
1783. 5.62 R U' L' B' L U B U R' 
1784. 4.48 U B' R L' B' L' R B 
1785. 5.62 U' L U R L' B' U L' U 
1786. 4.15 B L R' U L' U B' R' 
1787. 3.11 B' U L R B U' R L 
1788. 4.03 U B L' R' B R' U' L' 
1789. 2.37 B' U R' L R' U' L R U 
1790. 4.71 U L B' L' B U' R' L 
1791. 6.13 U R' U R' L' U' B' L' 
1792. 4.00 R B' U R B' U B' L' 
1793. 4.15 U' R L' B U' L R B' 
1794. 3.45 R B L R U R' B L 
1795. 3.68 R' L' U' L B U B R' 
1796. 5.39 R U L' R' B L' R U' 
1797. 4.07 L' R L B U B L B L' 
1798. 4.26 U L' U R B R U' R 
1799. 2.94 L' U' B' L' U L B' R' 
1800. 4.57 R U' R' L R' U B' L U' 
1801. 3.62 U B L' R' L R L' U B' 
1802. 5.16 U' B' R U B' R' L B' L' 
1803. 6.39 L' B R L B' U R' B U' 
1804. 6.97 U L' B' R U' B R' U L' 
1805. 3.72 U' L U B L' R L R' 
1806. 5.79 L' U' B' U R' U R' U' 
1807. 4.62 L R' B L' B R' U' B' 
1808. 3.30 U L' R' B U' L' B L' U 
1809. 4.09 U R' L' R U' R' B U 
1810. 6.11 U' B U L' R' U L B' L 
1811. 5.07 B' U' L B' R B' L R 
1812. 3.68 U R B' L' U R' U L 
1813. 4.54 R' B' L' R' U L' B L' R' 
1814. 5.11 R U L' B' U' B' R' B' L' 
1815. 2.73 R' B' L' R U L U' L' U' 
1816. 2.37 L U' R U L U' B' L U' 
1817. 6.37 U' L U' B' L U' L R U 
1818. 4.27 U' R' U B' U' R B R' 
1819. 3.85 U' B L' U R B U' R U 
1820. 4.89 L U' R' L B U R U' R' 
1821. 3.37 R' U B' R' L' U' R' U L' 
1822. 7.28 R L' R B' U' L U R' U 
1823. 5.23 R' L U L' R' L' U R' 
1824. 3.88 U R B U' B' U R' L' 
1825. 3.26 U' L R' B R U' B L 
1826. 4.08 B' R' B U' R' L U B' U' 
1827. 4.59 B' R' L U R' U R B L' 
1828. 4.64 B' L B L' U B' U B' 
1829. 4.67 R U L' R L' R B R' 
1830. 5.57 L' B R U L U' B' L' 
1831. 4.08 R' B L' R L' R' U B L 
1832. 4.15 B' R L B L B' L U L' 
1833. 3.52 R' U' L' U B U R' B' L' 
1834. 6.01 R' L R' L' B L' B U' B' 
1835. 4.92 U R' B R U L' U B' L' 
1836. 6.66 L B' R' B U' B' L U B' 
1837. 2.68 R U B U' B L R' U' L' 
1838. 3.45 R B R U B' L' R L 
1839. 8.52 B' U L' U' B' U' L U' 
1840. 2.60 B U' R U L B U B' R' 
1841. 3.69 L R' B L U R L U 
1842. 4.07 U B' L' R' L' U' R B' U 
1843. 4.69 B' U' B L U' R U' L' R 
1844. 7.33 B' L' B' U' L B' L' U 
1845. 4.59 B' L' B L B U' R' U' 
1846. 5.02 R L B' L' R' L R U' 
1847. 5.37 U' R U' L U' B U' R 
1848. 4.29 R' B' L U' L' U' R L 
1849. 3.77 R' U L U R B' R' U' 
1850. 5.43 B R' L U' R' L B' R' L' 
1851. 4.48 L' B U' L R L' B' U R 
1852. 1.79 B' R' B' R' B' R' U L 
1853. 5.89 B U B U' L R' L R' L' 
1854. 3.26 R B' L' B' U' L U' L U' 
1855. 7.67 R' L' R U' R U' B' U' L U' 
1856. 3.94 R' L R B U' B' U R' U 
1857. 3.89 L' B' R' L' U L' R U' 
1858. 4.99 L' R L' R' B R' B R 
1859. 4.77 U' L B R B L U' L 
1860. 5.67 L B' L B' U' L' B' L' B' 
1861. 2.65 U' R B' L' U' B R B R' 
1862. 4.23 R' L U' R' L' B' L' B 
1863. 3.57 U' L' B' R B' R' U B L' 
1864. 5.51 U L' U L U R' L' B R' 
1865. 6.18 B' R B U' B' R L B 
1866. 8.29 L' R' L' U B L' R' L U R' 
1867. 2.94 L' B' R B' L R L R U 
1868. 4.59 R' B L R' L' R' L' B U' 
1869. 2.53 U R' L' U' R' L B' R' L' 
1870. 3.87 B' U R L' R B L' R' L' 
1871. 3.98 L B' L' R' U R B L' B' 
1872. 5.64 R B U' L U' R L B L' U' 
1873. 2.82 L' B' U' B' L' B' L R' 
1874. 3.28 R B U' B' R' U L' B R' 
1875. 4.81 B' U' L' B R' L' U B' L 
1876. 5.15 U B L R U' R B R L' 
1877. 4.28 B' U' L' U B' U R' B' R 
1878. 4.34 B' U L U' R' B L' R 
1879. 7.68 U B' R L R' L U B' R' 
1880. 4.89 B' L' R U' R B' R' U' 
1881. 6.99 B U' B' L R' U R B' 
1882. 4.48 R' U B' R L U R' U' 
1883. 4.12 L' B U' R L' U R' L R 
1884. 3.55 R L' R' B' U B U' B' U' 
1885. 4.23 B' U' B' R B R B U' L 
1886. 5.39 U' R B R L U' R L' 
1887. 4.03 B R B' L' U R B U 
1888. 3.42 U B' R B' L' R B U 
1889. 5.69 U' B' L' U R' L B U' 
1890. 3.90 L U R' U R U' R B' U' 
1891. 5.62 U R L' U L' R' U B' R 
1892. 5.43 U' B U' B' U' L B' U 
1893. 3.87 L R' B' R' B' U' L U' R 
1894. 4.56 B L R' L U' L' U B L 
1895. 3.91 L' U' L R' B R' B' U' B' 
1896. 4.37 B U B R U R L' B R' 
1897. 6.23 L' U L' U' L' R' U R' L 
1898. 6.76 R L R U R' B U' L B 
1899. 3.38 B R' L R' L' U L' B' L' 
1900. 4.30 U' L' R' U' R L' R L 
1901. 4.68 U' R' B R L' B U R U' 
1902. 3.85 B' U R' B L' B' U' L 
1903. 5.14 B' R' U' L R' B U' R L' 
1904. 3.35 R L R' U R' U' R' B R' 
1905. 3.61 B L' R' L' R U' B U' 
1906. 4.08 R L' B L R B' R B' 
1907. 4.54 U B' R' B R' U' B U 
1908. 6.33 R' L B' L R' L' U' R 
1909. 5.10 U' L B' L R' U' R' L 
1910. 2.80 L B' U' L' U' L' B' U' R' 
1911. 6.54 L' B' L B' R B' L' U 
1912. 7.12 U' B' U R' L U' R' L R' 
1913. 4.94 L B R U' R U' L B U' 
1914. 6.28 B L U' R L' R' L' U' 
1915. 4.47 U L' U' B L R' B' L 
1916. 3.88 R U B' L U B' R U 
1917. 4.48 B R L U' B L' R' U' 
1918. 3.90 B' R B R' U B U' R U 
1919. 4.40 B U B R' L B R B L 
1920. 4.45 R' B' R' B' R L B R U 
1921. 3.21 R' B' L' B' R L B U' 
1922. 5.56 B L U B' R' U R' L' 
1923. 3.35 L' U B U L' B' R' U' L 
1924. 4.29 L U' L' B' U L U L U' 
1925. 2.92 B L U' R U B U' B 
1926. 6.37 L B' L U B L' R U' 
1927. 4.82 U B' R B' L' B U' B' R' 
1928. 5.25 L R B L B' U R' B' U' 
1929. 6.16 L' B L B R L B R L' 
1930. 4.48 U R L' R' L R B' L' 
1931. 4.05 U B' U' L' B U L' U L' 
1932. 3.79 U R' B' L' U' B L' U' L' 
1933. 3.98 B U' L' R' U' L U' R 
1934. 4.71 L R' L' B U' B R B' R' 
1935. 3.21 B U' B' R' U L' U' R' 
1936. 3.00 L' B' L' U R' B U L' 
1937. 4.12 L R' L U' L B U' L U' 
1938. 4.27 B R L' R' B L' B' L' 
1939. 5.00 B R U B' R' U L B R U' 
1940. 6.95 U' R U' B U' L U' R' 
1941. 6.38 L U R B' L R U B 
1942. 5.08 B R U B' L B U' L' R' 
1943. 6.00 B L' B L' R' B L' U L' 
1944. 5.97 B U' R B' R' B' R U L' 
1945. 3.78 B L' R' L R B' R' B R' 
1946. 4.47 U L U' R' U' B' R' B' 
1947. 2.07 R' L R' B' R L' U' L' 
1948. 5.52 B' R' U B' U R U' L' 
1949. 3.34 B' L B' R L' R B R' 
1950. 3.03 U L U' B U' R L' B U 
1951. 2.87 B' U L' B R U B' L U' 
1952. 7.06 L' U' L' B R' B' L' R B 
1953. 4.16 L' U' L B U' B' R' U 
1954. 2.91 U L U' B U L U B U' 
1955. 5.52 U' R B R' B' L' B U' R' 
1956. 4.78 U' B R L R B' L' R 
1957. 3.31 U L' B R U L R' L' U' 
1958. 4.12 B' U' B L' R' B' L R' U' 
1959. 3.49 U B R' L B L' R' U' 
1960. 4.36 R L U R U' B' U B L' 
1961. 3.66 B R' L' R U B' U R 
1962. 6.15 B' U B' L' R U L R U' R' 
1963. 4.11 L' U B' L B L B R U 
1964. 4.80 L' U' B' L' B R L' U' 
1965. 5.96 B U L U L' B L' B' 
1966. 4.54 L U' L R' L' R' U' B' U' 
1967. 5.30 B' U' L U' L U' R U L' 
1968. 7.36 B' R' L' R U L R U 
1969. 4.05 R L' R U' B' L' R U B' 
1970. 2.58 L U' B R' U B' R L' B' 
1971. 3.44 R U B U' R' B L' B L' 
1972. 4.25 R' L B R B R B' U R' 
1973. 2.43 L' U L' R L U' L R' 
1974. 5.25 U B U' B L' B L' R' L' 
1975. 3.68 B R' U' L' U' B' U' L' R' 
1976. 6.16 L' B L' R' B' L B L' 
1977. 2.07 L B U R' B R B U 
1978. 4.19 U R' L' U R' B L' B 
1979. 5.71 L' R' B L U B' L U' 
1980. 3.04 U L R' U L' B L B 
1981. 4.48 B' R U' R B R U R 
1982. 4.03 B' R U' L' B' R' B' R' L' 
1983. 5.39 L' B' L' U' B R L' B 
1984. 5.05 R' L' R L' R' U' B' R B' R 
1985. 4.01 U R' L B U' R' B' R 
1986. 4.68 L R' U B R U' R' L 
1987. 2.94 U R' U' R' L U B' U' 
1988. 6.22 L R' L' R U' L U L B R' 
1989. 3.04 R' L' B' L' R B L R 
1990. 3.07 R' U R' U' R U R L R' 
1991. 4.72 B U' R' U' R B R U 
1992. 4.01 R' U' R' L B U L B' L' 
1993. 5.21 B' U' L' U' B U B U' 
1994. 3.40 U B U' B U' L' R B L' 
1995. 3.96 U' B R L R L R U' R' 
1996. 5.12 L U' B' R' B U B U' R' 
1997. 4.07 R' L B' L' R L' U' B L 
1998. 4.42 U' R L R' B' R' U B 
1999. 8.10 R' U' R' U' B R L R U' 
2000. 3.49 R' L B' U' L' R' U' B 
2001. 2.89 U' L B U R' L B R' U' 
2002. 3.60 B' U' L' R U' B U' L' R 
2003. 4.07 L' U L' B U L' R' L U 
2004. 6.12 B U' B' L B' L' R U' 
2005. 4.29 R' L U B' U' L R B' R' 
2006. 4.44 U L U R' U' B U B U' 
2007. 4.03 L B U R' L R' L B' 
2008. 6.89 U R' B U L U' L B 
2009. 2.91 B U' B' U L' B R U' 
2010. 3.44 B' L U B L' B' L R' 
2011. 1.51 B' R' L' B R B' L' B' 
2012. 4.26 U B' U' R' L R U' B' R' 
2013. 6.74 U' R' U L' R' L R' U R 
2014. 4.44 R' L' B' R' U L' B' R' 
2015. 4.93 U' R L U' B' R' L' B 
2016. 3.62 R' L' B U B R B' L 
2017. 4.66 B R U' R U B L' B L' 
2018. 3.83 B L' B R B' L U R' 
2019. 3.62 B' U L' U' R B' U R U' 
2020. 5.12 B L B U L U B L' B 
2021. 4.46 R U R B L' B' L' R' L 
2022. 3.67 U L' R L U B R' L U' 
2023. 4.93 U' R' B L R B U B R' 
2024. 4.93 U' R' L' B' L R L' U' 
2025. 3.54 U R U R' L B L R U' 
2026. 5.26 B U' B' R L U L R B' 
2027. 5.12 R' U' R' B R L' B' R L' 
2028. 4.95 B' U' L R B' U B' L 
2029. 3.17 R' L R L R U' R U L' 
2030. 5.66 U L R B' U' R' L U R 
2031. 5.30 B L' R U' L U' L' U 
2032. 3.91 L' U B' L' R B' U L' 
2033. 3.80 U' B' U B' U R' U' B 
2034. 4.29 R' L B' L' B U R L' B 
2035. 4.70 U R B U' R L B' R' B' 
2036. 4.51 U R L R B R L R 
2037. 3.21 R B R B' L' R U R 
2038. 2.35 L U B' U' L R' B R L 
2039. 3.17 B' L' B' R L U L' B 
2040. 6.91 U B R' L' U' R B' R 
2041. 3.16 R B' L B' U R B' R 
2042. 2.74 L' R L' U L' B' R L U 
2043. 5.16 L B R' U R B' U' L 
2044. 5.70 R' L' B U R U' R U 
2045. 3.96 U B U' B' R' U' R B R' 
2046. 4.45 B L R' L' R' L' R' B' 
2047. 5.99 U R' U B R B L' U 
2048. 4.45 B L B' R L U' L' B' 
2049. 4.01 U' B R' U L B' U L' 
2050. 3.45 R L' U B L' B' R' L 
2051. 3.68 L' R' B' R' L R B' U' R' 
2052. 5.20 B L R' U L' R U' R' U 
2053. 3.35 R' L' R L' B U R L' U' 
2054. 3.46 U' B' R U' R U R' B L' 
2055. 3.96 R' U' L' R L' U' L R' 
2056. 4.58 B L U L R U' B R' 
2057. 2.96 R L' B' U' B U' R' B R' 
2058. 4.71 U B' U' B R U' B L 
2059. 7.52 L R B' R' B U' L' R' 
2060. 4.06 R L B L U B L' B' 
2061. 4.24 R L B U' R' B U' B' 
2062. 3.61 R' L U' R' L B' R U 
2063. 3.64 L' R U' L' B' U R U 
2064. 4.60 U' B L' R L R U R' 
2065. 4.51 U' L' B' U' L R' U' B' R' 
2066. 4.76 R L' B' L R B' R' B 
2067. 4.46 B' R B R' B R' U B' L' 
2068. 4.58 B' L' U' B' U L' R U' B' 
2069. 3.80 R L' B R L B' L R' 
2070. 3.34 R B L' B R L' U R' U' 
2071. 4.66 U' B' U' L' R' B' R' B 
2072. 5.23 L' R U R U' B' U R' U' 
2073. 4.12 L B U B R L U' B' U' R' 
2074. 5.06 R U R' B L' B U L 
2075. 2.73 L' U B U L U' B L 
2076. 3.49 U R L B L B' R L R' 
2077. 3.59 L B R B' L U' R' U' 
2078. 2.18 L R' U' R L' U R L' R 
2079. 4.14 U R' B U R B' U B 
2080. 3.57 R' B R' L' U L' B R L 
2081. 6.28 B L R' U' B' R L' R' L' 
2082. 3.20 U L' U L U L R L R' 
2083. 3.48 L' R' U' B' R' B' U' L 
2084. 4.62 L' R' U R L' U' R' B' 
2085. 5.34 B' L' R B U B R L R 
2086. 3.68 B' R L B U R' L R 
2087. 2.62 U' B R' U' L R B R L' 
2088. 7.36 R B U' B' L U' L' U' 
2089. 3.67 L B R' U R' B L R' 
2090. 3.59 L B' R' U R B L' B' 
2091. 4.28 L U' R L R B' U' R L' 
2092. 4.66 B L' B R' L' R U L U 
2093. 3.71 L' B' R U R L B' R' B 
2094. 5.39 R L' B L' U' R' U' R' U' 
2095. 4.85 R' L U' B U' L B' R' L' 
2096. 3.53 L B' R B U' B' L R' 
2097. 5.77 R U' R' U' R' B U' B U' 
2098. 3.35 B R' U R B' L R' U' B' 
2099. 4.50 L R L' R U R' L' R' U' 
2100. 5.07 U B L' U' L B' R B 
2101. 6.19 U' B' R' U' B' L U L' 
2102. 4.54 R' L' R U R L' B R' U 
2103. 5.04 L B L' R' U R B L' 
2104. 3.24 L U B L B U R' U 
2105. 2.49 U L R' B L B L B 
2106. 4.44 R' B R' U' L' R' B L U' 
2107. 3.85 R' B' R' L R' U R' L U' 
2108. 6.63 B' R B' R B' U' R' U 
2109. 4.75 L R U' B L R' U R' U R' 
2110. 5.20 L' R L' U L U' R L 
2111. 3.82 U' L' B R B L' R' B' 
2112. 3.85 L U' R B U' L B' R' 
2113. 3.11 R' B R' B R' B' U L' U' R' 
2114. 6.50 L U B U B' U R U' 
2115. 4.48 B' R L' B L' B U L U R' 
2116. 4.34 R L' B R L' U' L' R 
2117. 2.87 B' R U' L' B R B' U 
2118. 3.33 B' L' U' R' U' R B U L' 
2119. 4.32 R B' L U' L B' U L' U' 
2120. 2.14 B' L B' L' B' U' L' B' 
2121. 3.95 U L U' R' B' U' L R 
2122. 3.45 U' R' L' U B R' L R' 
2123. 2.92 R U L' B' L R L R' 
2124. 3.62 B L' R' U' L' R U L 
2125. 3.30 U B' U' R' U R' B L 
2126. 5.53 B' L' R U L U' B' L' U' 
2127. 4.39 B' U' B' U B R' L B 
2128. 5.20 B R B R B' L B L' 
2129. 6.63 L' R U R L U B U' R' 
2130. 2.78 L' U R U L U L B' 
2131. 4.25 B' R B' R' B' R' L' R' L 
2132. 3.99 B R B L B' R' L R' 
2133. 3.78 B R U' B L' U' R B 
2134. 4.39 L B U' L' B U L' R' L' 
2135. 4.27 B L U B' R' B L R' U' 
2136. 5.16 U' B L R' U B U B' 
2137. 3.89 B R' U' B U B' L' U' 
2138. 2.84 L B L' R' B' R' L B 
2139. 2.35 L B L B U R' U' L' 
2140. 7.50 B' L' U B' L' U' L' U R 
2141. 4.04 B' R L' U B' L' R B 
2142. 5.79 B L B L B' U' L B' 
2143. 4.59 B L' U' L R L B U' L' 
2144. 4.74 U L R B' U' L' U L 
2145. 3.79 R B U' B U' R' B' U 
2146. 6.56 R' L' U R' B' U R L B 
2147. 4.85 U' B' U' R U' R' L U' B' R' 
2148. 4.39 R' L R' U' L' U L' U B' 
2149. 3.66 R B' R U L' R B R 
2150. 6.20 B R' B' L U L R U 
2151. 3.54 U L B U R' B' R' U B' 
2152. 5.23 U' L' R' B' R' B' U' L R 
2153. 3.40 B L' U R U' B' L' B' U' 
2154. 5.08 U' B' L U' R' L' R L' U' 
2155. 3.89 R B' L U' L' U B' R' U' 
2156. 3.60 B L' R B R' B L' B R 
2157. 4.61 L' R B' R' B' U' R' U' 
2158. 4.02+ B L B' U' R L R' L' B' 
2159. 5.67 L' R' B U B R' B R'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

First time that I have gotten 7/7 on MBLD. Time was 32:25.77. 
I am really happy with the result and now I need to go to a competition that has MBLD and qualify for US Nationals 2018. That is providing that I (First, have a competition near without having to travel, and Second, that I do not mess up at the competition).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Really sorry for the double post, but I just got a 1:15.61 PB single on 3x3 Feet.  It ended up being a PLL skip with really easy F2L's. I also got a PB average Ao12 at 2:04.50, and Ao5 2:01.90, but I was more exited with the single.


----------



## Ianwubby (Mar 16, 2018)

Finally sat down and did a proper 4x4 session and broke every PB except for single (PB is 40.68, but I did get a 40.89)


Spoiler: 44.21 Mo3 (Previous PB: 45.62)



1. 43.97 
2. 45.55 
3. 43.13





Spoiler: 44.38 Ao5 (Previous PB: 45.78)



1. 44.64 
2. 43.97 
3. (45.55) 
4. (43.13) 
5. 44.54





Spoiler: 46.74 Ao12 (Previous PB: 49.24)



1. 44.64 
2. 43.97 
3. 45.55 
4. 43.13 
5. 44.54 
6. 51.40 
7. (40.89) 
8. (52.83) 
9. 49.73 
10. 48.06 
11. 46.48 
12. 49.91





Spoiler: 49.00 Ao50 (Previous PB: 51.93)



1. 49.61 
2. 51.52 
3. 45.46 
4. (1:04.54) 
5. 45.16 
6. 46.73 
7. 44.96 
8. 47.52 
9. 46.32 
10. (56.17) 
11. 47.72 
12. 48.47 
13. 45.49 
14. 50.96 
15. 47.03 
16. 43.19 
17. 47.72 
18. 51.48 
19. 49.18 
20. 53.26 
21. 53.53 
22. 54.83 
23. 51.66 
24. 49.04 
25. 52.84 
26. 44.59 
27. (58.18) 
28. 53.47 
29. 50.46 
30. 52.56 
31. 44.64 
32. 43.97 
33. 45.55 
34. (43.13) 
35. 44.54 
36. 51.40 
37. (40.89) 
38. 52.83 
39. 49.73 
40. 48.06 
41. 46.48 
42. 49.91 
43. 50.67 
44. 52.27 
45. 54.20 
46. 44.17 
47. 51.75 
48. 47.65 
49. (42.15) 
50. 53.34





Spoiler: 50.63 Ao100 (Previous PB: 52.55)



1. 46.02 
2. 49.36 
3. 47.18 
4. 1:00.18 
5. 44.51 
6. 54.74 
7. 43.22 
8. 55.10 
9. 59.67 
10. 49.45 
11. 50.73 
12. 59.23 
13. (1:07.84) 
14. 55.18 
15. (42.07) 
16. 49.29 
17. 50.78 
18. 55.19 
19. 51.20 
20. 52.16 
21. 54.27 
22. 53.36 
23. 50.13 
24. 52.88 
25. (1:03.57) 
26. (1:01.70) 
27. 57.82 
28. 53.47 
29. 51.29 
30. 49.42 
31. 59.19 
32. 51.59 
33. 50.42 
34. 58.19 
35. 48.79 
36. (42.96) 
37. 46.39 
38. 57.09 
39. (1:11.01) 
40. 49.61 
41. 51.52 
42. 45.46 
43. (1:04.54) 
44. 45.16 
45. 46.73 
46. 44.96 
47. 47.52 
48. 46.32 
49. 56.17 
50. 47.72 
51. 48.47 
52. 45.49 
53. 50.96 
54. 47.03 
55. 43.19 
56. 47.72 
57. 51.48 
58. 49.18 
59. 53.26 
60. 53.53 
61. 54.83 
62. 51.66 
63. 49.04 
64. 52.84 
65. 44.59 
66. 58.18 
67. 53.47 
68. 50.46 
69. 52.56 
70. 44.64 
71. 43.97 
72. 45.55 
73. (43.13) 
74. 44.54 
75. 51.40 
76. (40.89) 
77. 52.83 
78. 49.73 
79. 48.06 
80. 46.48 
81. 49.91 
82. 50.67 
83. 52.27 
84. 54.20 
85. 44.17 
86. 51.75 
87. 47.65 
88. (42.15) 
89. 53.34 
90. 1:00.12 
91. 50.15 
92. 50.15 
93. 53.18 
94. 47.54 
95. 49.75 
96. 52.59 
97. 48.36 
98. 48.51 
99. 49.94 
100. 49.09


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 16, 2018)

11.00 PB ao12


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 17, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 11.00 PB ao12



LOL I've been trying to improve on my own 11.00 ao12 for so long. If ONE solve had been 0.1 faster...


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 18, 2018)

pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-17
avg of 5: 10.44

Time List:
1. 9.68 L2 U' D2 F' U' D R2 F U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U' 
2. (9.41) L' U2 B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 R B2 F D' U2 L D2 L D2 F' U2 
3. (14.35) D2 R' B2 L' F' R' U' D2 L B L2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 B2 L 
4. 11.10 F2 U L2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 U R D' F' D R2 B L2 B' L D' 
5. 10.55 R' U F2 D2 L F R B' R' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 F'


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 18, 2018)

9.44 PB mo3


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 18, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 9.44 PB mo3


You're improving so fast! I'm jealous


----------



## Kameron (Mar 18, 2018)

Just became sub 20 today!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 18, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-19
avg of 12: 9.74

Time List:
1. 10.43 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' D2 L' U' R U' B D B U2 
2. 9.92 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 U' L' B2 F U2 R D' L2 D2 B2 F2 
3. 9.44 L2 D2 U2 R B2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' F2 B' U F' L2 R' F' L' D F D 
4. (11.88) L2 R2 D U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R D' L D2 L' B D2 L' D F' 
5. 9.77 F' U R2 L' B' U2 F' R' B R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 
6. 8.70 B' R' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 D R' D2 F' U L2 R' U' L' 
7. (8.12) L2 R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B' U L' B' R' D R U B' U2 
8. 9.88 U2 R2 B D2 F R2 F R2 F U2 B' U' B' L' D R B F2 D2 U L' 
9. 8.52 D L' D' B2 R' D L' D B' L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
10. 9.94 D2 B D' B' R L' U' B U R U2 L B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R' U2 L F 
11. 9.56 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D F U2 F' D2 B R U2 R2 B F 
12. 11.26 L' B U' F' B2 R2 U2 L U D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L F2 L' D2 B2


w/ 9.00 ao5 imao


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

I got my first sub-10 solve yesterday!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 19, 2018)

3x3 Feet PB's single, Mo3, Ao5, Ao12
Single: 1:09.92
Mo3: 1:31.59
Ao5: 1:40.81
Ao12: 1:45.65


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

What does this


asacuber said:


> σ


mean?


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 19, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> What does this
> 
> mean?


Standard deviation


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

sub 20 ao5 and ao12
after the solve:
ao5: 19.55
ao12: 19.93
first sub 20 ao12 ever!!!!!


----------



## Ianwubby (Mar 20, 2018)

PB 2x2 single of 0.33 seconds (keyboard timer, though, not stackmat).

F U' F' R' U2 R2 F' R2 U' //scramble
x R U' R' U //solution


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 20, 2018)

10:36.06 for 2-7 relay, PB by about ten seconds.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 21, 2018)

Well, 3x3 Feet is a lot of fun. I just broke all me averages up to Ao50, and I am working on getting my Ao100 complete (hopefully tonight).
Single: 52.46
Mo3: 1:10.65
Ao5: 1:16.34
Ao12: 1:31.49
Ao50: 1:48.59

All of last year up until last month I had probably only did around 50 feet solves, and I did not really enjoy it that much, due to the fact that my times were around 3-4 minutes. Last month I decided to get back in to feet in hopes of qualifying for US Nationals, and I now and almost always under 2 minutes, and I am trying to get sub 1:15 averages before the end of May.


----------



## James Hake (Mar 21, 2018)

panicked on the auf and cost myself a pb


9.22+ L2 F2 R' U F' D2 R' L D' L2 F2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 B2 R2

x2
L D R’ y’ R’ F R L D2 // cross
U L U’ L’ U2 L U’ L’ // F2L1
U’ F U’ F’ // F2L2
y U2 L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L // F2L3
R U R’ // F2L4
x’ R U R’ D R U’ R’ D’ F // OLL

pb remains 7.26


----------



## asacuber (Mar 22, 2018)

holy...

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-23
avg of 5: 2.85

Time List:
1. 2.29 R L' R' U L U' B' U 
2. 3.70 U L B L' B R' L B' U R' 
3. 2.55 R B L' R B L' R' U' 
4. (6.34) B' L' R L B L' U R' L 
5. (2.27) B' L' R B L R' B' U

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-23
avg of 12: 3.15

Time List:
1. 2.95 L B' U' R' B' U R B' 
2. 3.22 R' L U' R' L' R' U L 
3. 3.44 U' L' R' U' B U R L 
4. 4.50 R U B' U R B R L' 
5. (1.54) L' R L' U' R U' R' L 
6. 2.62 U' R' U' L R B L R 
7. 3.98 U L' U R L' U R B' U' 
8. 2.29 R L' R' U L U' B' U 
9. 3.70 U L B L' B R' L B' U R' 
10. 2.55 R B L' R B L' R' U' 
11. (6.34) B' L' R L B L' U R' L 
12. 2.27 B' L' R B L R' B' U

and 3.67 ao25 cuz i failed the rest


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 23, 2018)

decent i guess, sub10 feels miles away though

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-22
avg of 12: 10.69

Time List:
1. 11.77 D2 R' B2 D2 F' L' B' L' D' R' B2 R L2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 L' 
2. 11.54 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 R F2 D' B' R2 D' L' U' L F R 
3. (15.27) L D2 B' R2 B U' B R' L B2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F2 
4. 12.22 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 U' R2 D' L' U2 B' F2 L D2 B' 
5. 10.89 D' R B' U' R' U' D2 R U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 L 
6. 9.75 B R U' F D2 B2 D' L U' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 
7. 10.57 R F2 L' F2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B2 D' U' F' U2 L2 D L' D2 B' 
8. 10.32 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L B' D R F' D' R' D L2 D 
9. 10.35 F' D R B R' U L' F U' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2 R' D2 F2 
10. 9.83 D R F2 D2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' D2 F' R2 F U' F 
11. 9.69 R B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' B2 D F' L2 D' R2 F2 R F' U2 F' 
12. (9.03) R2 D R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B L2 F L U' F U' F' R


----------



## asacuber (Mar 23, 2018)

pb avg w/ pb single 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-24
avg of 5: 14.86

Time List:
1. (17.53) (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/ 
2. 16.13 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0) 
3. 14.35 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. (11.18) (0, 2)/(-5, -2)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1) 
5. 14.11 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(5, -4)/(-4, -5)/

also 11 had parity


----------



## James Hake (Mar 24, 2018)

FIRST SUB 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time List:
1. 6.93 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U2 F' D' U2 F R D2 B' R' F R2

z2 y
*L D' D' L D R' *// cross 6/42
*y' U' R' U R *// F2L1 4/42
*U R U R' U' y L U L'* // F2L2 8/42
*U L' U L R' U R* // F2L3 7/42
*L' U2' L U L' U' L* // F2L4 7/42
*R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R* // (C)OLL
*U* // (E)PLL skip

42 HTM / 6.93 = 6.06 tps


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 24, 2018)

James Hake said:


> FIRST SUB 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 6.93 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U2 F' D' U2 F R D2 B' R' F R2
> ...


congrats, it's a big milestone.

little thing: I think people usually put "total moves so far" instead of total moves when notating a reconstruction like that, so 6/6, 4/10, 8/18, etc. but no big deal lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Square 1 PB's
Mo3: 17.50
Ao5: 18.24 First sub 20
Ao12: 18.92 First sub 20
Ao50: 21.62
Ao100: 22.70

I am really hoping to get the Colorado State Record in Square 1 at a competition that is going to be at the end of May near me. And I would also like to try and get 4x4 BLD, 3x3 feet, Clock, and maybe 3x3 OH state records as well.


----------



## FrankieD (Mar 25, 2018)

Just recently got a 3x3 Pb of 34.05! I’m sub-60, so that’s pretty exciting to me! 
I feel like I should also note that the high sub is due to lack of F2L efficiency.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 26, 2018)

Crazy 3x3 session today, broke all my pbs except single
mo3: 9.96->9.89
ao5: 10.44->10.06
ao12: 10.79->10.74
ao50: 11.76->11.63
ao100: 12.10->11.66 wtf
ao1000: 12.37->12.30


----------



## asacuber (Mar 26, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-27
avg of 5: 2.78

Time List:
1. (2.31) U R' L U B' L' U' L'
2. (6.16) B' L' U R' L R U L U'
3. 2.35 B' U' B' U' B L' R L'
4. 2.54 B' R' L' U B' R L B U'
5. 3.45 U' R' L' U' L U' B R

yee

also:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-27
avg of 5: 3.34

Time List:
1. 2.87 B U R' U R B U B' l r u 
2. 3.41 L U' B' U' B' U B' L' l u 
3. (2.35) U' R' B L' U B R' L l r' b' 
4. (4.73) U L R B U B U B' l b' u 
5. 3.73 L B' U L' B R B' R' b


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2018)

I now hold the UWRs for the 2x2 Transform Pyraminx! Once I do more solves I'll update it with more averages


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes!! 10/10 MBLD in 51:23.10. Memo was around 33.

First time attempting 10 cubes and I got a complete success. I really did not think that it was going to be 10/10 let alone sub 1 hour, but what a relief for me to have that done, and I am really happy with the result.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 31, 2018)

so these were fake?


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 31, 2018)

30.92

Feet single
That would have been like NAR less than a year ago...
thats fast
too bad great lakes champs doesn't have feet

also very nice 53.70 mega single
E: also a not-nice-but-actually-nice 1:00.005


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 1, 2018)

asacuber said:


> View attachment 8989
> 
> so these were fake?


He does have wr but he also refuses to upload any non comp solves. He is obviously very fast but it’s possible he pads his times a little


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 1, 2018)

1.81 and 1.79 official 2x2 avgs, previous Pb was 1.80 so I was pretty happy to be consistently around there, included 1.05 on an 11 mover


----------



## Hazel (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't know if this really counts as an accomplishment but today's my 1-year anniversary of being on the forums!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 2, 2018)

I got my first sub 30 oh pb today when i was at school.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 2, 2018)

Some Clock PB's
Mo3: 8.73
Ao5: 8.94 First sub 9 Ao5, Yey!
Ao12: 9.75 First sub 10 Ao12
Ao50: 10.59


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Apr 2, 2018)

I just got my first pure sub-20 avg!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 3, 2018)

yee

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-3
avg of 12: 9.65

Time List:
1. 8.77 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' B D2 L' B2 R2 B' U2 L2 
2. 10.20 R' D L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D R U2 B2 D' F' D' B' F R2 
3. (12.09) B' D2 L2 B' U2 R D' R L' U' B2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B L2 F R2 B2 
4. 8.95 F D2 U2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 B U' L' B2 F' L' U2 L2 
5. 9.38 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 B2 F2 R U' R B L2 
6. 9.75 D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 F2 L U2 D' R D2 B D2 F' R D L 
7. 8.69 L' U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U B U' R' F D' L2 F' L2 B 
8. 10.54 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B R D' R' F2 D' L R U' B' 
9. 9.20 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U R' D' F2 D' B R2 D' U F 
10. (8.29) B2 R F2 B U' R' F U' B' D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' U2 D2 R 
11. 9.43 L B' U2 R D R' D2 F' R' U R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 
12. 11.56 B D2 F' R2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 B D R' F2 D' L D2 F' R' D' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 3, 2018)

few 555 PBs
51.19 single
59.21 avg5
1:00.62 avg12
1:03 avg50

hoping to get an official sub1 avg at some point, it's 1:01 atm


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 4, 2018)

OH mo3 pb: 14.10
12.52, 14.05, 15.73
c'mon just want sub 14

also good 15.55 ao5
14.99, (13.86), 15.02, (20.05), 16.64


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 5, 2018)

New Clock PB's and also some OH PB's

Clock: I am officially globally sub 10 on Clock. The Ao12 and below are sub SR and the Ao50 is two-tenths off of sub SR, so this is looking pretty for me to get the SR next month.

Single: 4.39
Mo3: 7.04
Ao5: 8.26
Ao12: 8.76
Ao50: 9.54
Ao100: 9.94

3x3 OH:
Single: 12.04
Mo3: 16.56
Ao5: 17.70
Ao12: 18.53
Ao50: 19.99 First sub 20 on Ao50

Like Clock, everything except for the Ao50 are sub SR, so again looking good for the competition next month to get the SR.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

Again, I am really sorry for the double post, and normally if this had been a minor accomplishment I would not worry about double posting, but the reason for this post is the following:

I just attempted my first ever 5x5 BLD solve, and although it was a DNF, it is a pretty big accomplishment for me because I can now say after 2 and a half years of cubing I have solved/ almost completely solved, all official WCA events. 
This is something that I have been wanting to do for a long time, and I am really happy now that I have done it. Hopefully soon I will get a 5x5 BLD success, but for now a (DNF(32:48.37)) will have to do.


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 6, 2018)

Beat my 4x4 PB literally twice in a row. Got a 37.45 and then immediately after that a 36.81 (previous PB was 40.68 from late 2017).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

YES! First 5x5 BLD success: 22:07.31[7:49.46]

I have now done unofficially every official WCA event successfully, with having just did my first 5x5 BLD solve successfully. So technically I am now a Unofficial Bronze WCA member. Now all I have to is get all these events officially in a competition. Easy, right?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> YES! First 5x5 BLD success: 22:07.31[7:49.46]
> 
> I have now done unofficially every official WCA event successfully, with having just did my first 5x5 BLD solve successfully. So technically I am now a Unofficial Bronze WCA member. Now all I have to is get all these events officially in a competition. Easy, right?


I've been cubing for over 4.5 years and I still have no idea how to do BLD commutators so I can't do 4BLD or 5BLD :/


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I've been cubing for over 4.5 years and I still have no idea how to do BLD commutators so I can't do 4BLD or 5BLD :/


If you are interested in learning how to solve a 4x4 blind then I would recommend Corey Sakowski's series on learning 4x4 BLD: 



 He goes through everything that you will need to know, in order to solve it blind, and I really enjoyed his series. 

Once you know how to solve a 3x3 and 4x4 blindfolded, learning to solve a 5x5 is not that much harder. Solving a 5x5 BLD, for me is similar to solving a 4x4 and 1 1/2 3x3's blind. So once you can solve those, solving a 5x5 BLD is not to hard to pick up. The tutorial that I used for 5x5 BLD and that I liked is this one: 




Lastly, I am really bad at commutators as well, and I only solve the 4x4 and 5x5 cubes blindfolded like I do a 3x3, in regards to the way I set up and execute the pieces, so I do not think that is you just want to learn how to solve them, you need to know a lot of commutators. 
If I am not wrong I still think that solving a 4x4 and 5x5 BLD is still using commutators, but for me it is different then the commutators that I use in something like FMC. I would recommend learning 4x4 and 5x5 BLD if you like 3x3, and for me there is something really nice in memorizing a cube, putting down your blindfold, solving the cube, and once you look the cube is solved, (Or unsolved like a lot of mine are ).


----------



## asacuber (Apr 7, 2018)

PB 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-7
single: 6.59

Time List:
1. 6.59 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D' U' R' B' R2 U F U

good flower pll skip ftw


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 7, 2018)

Megaminx ao100 after forever
PBs all around, not mo3 or ao5

49.93 single PB single when I got it
58.39 mo3 (1:04.59, 1:00.66, 49.93)
59.49 ao5 ((53.24), (1:06.24), 1:01.18 1:00.18 57.10)
1:01.67 ao12 PB
1:03.37 ao50 PB
1:03.66 ao100 PB

It's nice to improve.
pushing for sub1 by great lakes champs


----------



## asacuber (Apr 8, 2018)

feet session all pbs i believe. (except single)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-8
solves/total: 44/44

single
best: 55.74
worst: 2:42.44

mean of 3
current: 1:59.03 (σ = 47.56)
best: 1:08.44 (σ = 2.44)

avg of 5
current: 1:35.35 (σ = 29.33)
best: 1:08.44 (σ = 2.44)

avg of 12
current: 1:21.52 (σ = 19.58)
best: 1:15.48 (σ = 9.05)

avg of 25
current: 1:23.09 (σ = 13.70)
best: 1:19.58 (σ = 8.71)

Average: 1:23.38 (σ = 10.25)
Mean: 1:25.52

Time List:
1. 1:25.29 D2 L' U2 L B2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B L2 D' L2 R U' F L F2 L'
2. 1:12.35 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 L U R' D2 L D B
3. 1:54.21 F' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' B D' U F2 L R2 D
4. 1:28.54 U' B R U2 B L' U R F' L' F2 L U2 R D2 R B2 R D2 R
5. 1:24.27 R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' U L B L' R2 U' R' U R2 D R'
6. 1:14.85 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 L R2 F2 R' B2 D F' U B2 L F' U L2
7. 1:44.26 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 U' L' F' D U' L B D2 B' R D
8. 1:21.16 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 R' F D2 B' U' L' D B' D' B'
9. 1:29.29 B' F L2 F R2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F L U2 F R D2 L D F' L'
10. 1:27.98 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L U' B' L' F D R' F2 R2 U2
11. 1:33.70 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U F D' R F U2 B L' D2 B2 D
12. 1:25.34 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D L' D2 U L2 F2 L' D2 B
13. 1:26.60 L' U' B' D2 L B L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2
14. 1:24.19 B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 U R B L D R' U' B' U2 F
15. 1:10.11 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R' D' R' D2 U' F' R' D2 L2
16. 1:18.97 F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L D L' U2 B D2 F L' B2
17. 1:24.35 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' F D' F2 R2 U B L' D F'
18. 55.74 R' U' F B' D F2 R D R2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2
19. 1:24.41 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B L' R U L U B U' L'
20. 2:06.54 D2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 B L2 R' F2 R2 F' L B2 U'
21. 1:35.19 F' R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 L B D U' R F D' R2 U
22. 1:24.34 F2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' D' R' F R B' R' F2 R2 F2 R'
23. 1:25.04 L' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B F' U2 B2 R2 F' L' F R F2 U' R F2 D2 F'
24. 1:20.15 B2 U2 L' F2 U B D' L2 F' L' F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L
25. 1:08.94 L D' R U' R2 D' R' B L' D2 L2 F2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 D
26. 1:25.71 U2 R D2 L U2 L' F2 R D2 L2 F2 D B' F' D' R' D2 U2 L' D'
27. 1:18.97 B2 F L2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' U' L2 B' R' F' L2 D F2
28. 1:30.33 U L U' L2 D2 R D2 R D' R2 F U2 F2 U2 F D2 F R2 B D2
29. 1:09.33 U L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L' F D F D2 F' U' R' B L2
30. 1:30.16 L D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 L B' R' F' L2 D' U2 B
31. 1:20.65 F' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 L U F2 L2 R B' U' L F'
32. 1:23.78 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 F' L2 F' R2 D F L' D2 F2 R F' D R B
33. 1:02.94 L2 R B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L' F2 B' D' R B2 L D' B' F' D
34. 1:38.33 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B' F2 L2 U F2 R
35. 1:07.40 L D' L F' D F U2 F' L D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 D2
36. 1:06.69 D' L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' U B' D2 U' R D B2 R' U
37. 1:11.23 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D B U' L R2 B2 R U' R' F
38. 1:20.01 L' D' L2 U2 R' B' U' F' L F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D R2 D2 F2 D'
39. 1:22.57 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F L2 U2 D' L D R F' D F' R' U' B2
40. 1:00.56 U2 B' F' U2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 R F2 R B' D' R' B' U' L U2
41. 1:31.38 R D2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' U L2 U2 F' L R2 U2 B U R2
42. 2:42.44+ L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U F' U2 F2 R' U' L2 B U L F'
43. 1:08.20 L2 F D' F' U2 F' U R' L' U F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2
44. 2:06.46 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U B2 D' F R B' D U' L



E: apparently this is my 1000th post?


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 8, 2018)

7.80 3x3 single

yay first sub 8

E:
Also full sweep minus ao12
9.07 mo3 pb
9.93 ao5 pb first sub 10 whooo
10.75 ao12 not pb
11.34 ao50 pb
11.58 ao100 pb

on my Lil' magik as opposed to my air lol


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 9, 2018)

PB's in everything but Single I think. 2x2

*current* *best
time* 2.75 2.24
*mo3* 3.29 3.01
*ao5* 3.32 3.24
*ao12* 3.91 3.48
*ao100* 3.93 3.93


----------



## iCeCuBEz v2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This isn’t really an acomplishment but ...

I got my first full last layer skip on 3x3 the other day. I couldn’t believe it. (CFOP)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

I just did a 3x3 Ao50 in which I broke all of my PB's. I am really happy with all the averages but in particularly with the single, Ao5 and Ao12. I will try to finish the Ao100 by today, but I may have to wait until tomorrow.

Single: 5.65 First sub 6 solve ever for me.
Mo3: 8.68 First sub 9 Mo3
Ao5: 8.93 First sub 9 Ao5
Ao12: 9.79. First sub 10 Ao12
Ao50: 10.26 First sub 11 Ao50


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

I just did a Ao100 on 2x2, which also completed a Ao500 that I started near the end of February and I broke my Ao50 and Ao100 in this most recent Ao100. Also, the Ao50 and Ao100 are both sub SR, which I am really happy about, and the Ao100 is my first sub 3 average.

Ao50: 2.84
Ao100: 2.92
Ao500: 3.29

Lastly, sorry for the double post. I try to avoid it but I guess there are times that it is unavoidable.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 10, 2018)

8.874 PB single, second sub-9, beating my previous PB of 8.887 that had a ZBLL skip.

R U R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 L2 U2 B R' D' R D' U2 B' R2 U' Rw2 Uw2
z x' // inspection
(M' R') D r' D2' // 222
x' U F2 // xcross
R2 U' R U l' D' R D // second slot
R' U R2 U2' R' U // third slot
R' U R' U' R U R' d' // last slot
x U M2' U' M' U U M U' M2' // U perm lol
a.c.n


----------



## asacuber (Apr 11, 2018)

wow...

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-11
avg of 5: 8.88

Time List:
1. 9.45 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' R U' B2 L F2 D' R' F2 D2
2. 8.68 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D B' F D' B' L2 F' L D B
3. 8.52 R2 D R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 F' D' U2 B D2 R D R D2 R
4. (10.64) D2 R2 F R' F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F' L2 F B2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 B
5. (7.41) R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 D' R' D' L2 F U' L2 D' R' B' F'

First sub 9, Cubicle mf3rs2m is breaking in nicely
also the last time has an incorrect scramble i believe

1.90 2x2 ao50 w/ cubicle weipo m


----------



## TDM (Apr 11, 2018)

6.00 single, Roux PB!

R' D2 B' D' F L2 U2 D2 R' F B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D

y x' U r' y F U R' F // FB (7/7)
R2 U R' U R r U R' U (M' R') U R // SB (CMLL skip) (12/19)
M U M U M' U' M U M2 U M U2 M // LSE (13/*32*)
32/6.00 = 5.33 TPS.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 11, 2018)

Sub-25 ao100 for OH. I think I can get sub-25 averages mostly reliably now if I'm appropriately warmed up.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-11
avg of 100: 24.871



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 20.325 R2 F U2 L' D R' U D2 F D' B2 D R2 U' D' R2 B2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw
2. 25.462 D R' B2 U L B' D' F U B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U R' Fw' Uw'
3. 21.225 L2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 L' F U B2 F L' R2 U' B L' Fw
4. 31.120 B2 D2 L R2 F2 L U2 L B2 R' U2 F U' L2 U' L' R2 F' U' L Fw' Uw
5. (35.277) U' B2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L R2 F2 L' B2 F' D L F R' U' F' L R' Rw' Uw2
6. 23.756 B D R2 B2 D2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 L D' L2 F R2 D L B2 D2
7. 22.409 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 R' D2 U2 F U' R U2 B Rw' Uw'
8. 27.333 R F2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R U L' F L D' U2 B Rw
9. 23.396 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' F' L2 F' U' B' L' D F2 L' U Rw' Uw'
10. 25.944 F' L F2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 U' L' B' L F2 R' F' R' Rw' Uw'
11. 27.183 U L2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' F2 R' B' U' L2 B L' U2 L' R Rw' Uw'
12. 20.012 F' D2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L' B D' R' D2 U2 R F Rw2
13. 27.013 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 U B2 U2 F L' D2 R B D U2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
14. 22.133 U L2 U' R D L' F' B' R U' F L2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 Rw Uw2
15. 24.244 B2 D' U L2 U F2 D2 U' L' U F2 U' B' R' F U F' U' Fw' Uw2
16. 25.891 L2 F2 R' U R' F' R F D2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R F Fw Uw'
17. (45.422) L2 D' B' D2 R L U B2 D' L' F' D2 B U2 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 B Rw2 Uw
18. 26.324 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 R' D F' L B2 L2 D U Rw Uw2
19. (16.591) D' B2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 D B2 U' B' D2 F' D' B2 L B D2 F U' Rw2 Uw2
20. 20.785 F2 L' U L B D B' R U R D2 R D2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 L B2
21. 31.196 F B2 D U2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F L' R' D' R' B2 U2 L D Rw2 Uw2
22. 24.260 U' R' D B L' U2 D2 B R2 U F2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 Fw Uw2
23. 33.789 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 F R2 D' B F' R U2 Uw'
24. 23.357 B' D2 B F L2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' L2 R B L R U F' D' R' Rw' Uw
25. 29.535 R2 B D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 U F L D B2 D L B2 U2 Fw Uw
26. 19.467 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 B' R' F' L U' R' U' R' F2 Rw2 Uw'
27. 27.159 B' D L' F R U L' B R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R F2 R Rw'
28. 27.454 D R2 U' B2 R2 D U B2 U F2 U L' D U2 B L2 U F2 D2 L' D Fw' Uw2
29. 27.758 L F U' F2 R U' L F2 L' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 Rw2
30. 25.971 F U2 B D R' L2 F2 R2 D L' D2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 F R2 F' Uw'
31. 21.689 F2 B U2 D' R L F D' F' B' R2 D2 B' R2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' L' Fw' Uw
32. 19.895 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B' R2 U' B D' R' U L2 U2 Rw'
33. 21.926 R D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R B2 L D2 L' F' U2 R' F D R2 F' R U2 L2 Rw' Uw2
34. 30.966 R2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U' L' R U' F2 L D' L2 U2 Fw Uw2
35. 25.210 R' L2 D2 B R2 F D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D' R2 F R B U2 Rw2 Uw'
36. 22.418 F D' B U D R' L2 U2 B R' U F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
37. 23.297 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 L' B' U F L2 B' F L F' R' Rw' Uw2
38. 29.288 U L' D' R' L B' R' U' R F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 B Rw' Uw2
39. 25.839 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B R2 F2 R' F D F2 U' L' B' R' F' U' Rw2 Uw'
40. 29.031 U R' D2 F2 L D L' U' F R2 B' D2 F L2 F' U2 F R2 D2 U' Fw'
41. 20.620 D2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 U' R' D' F L' F' L2 R2 D' Rw'
42. 26.200 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B' F R' B D' R2 U L F R2
43. 23.721 F2 D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L' D B F' L B R2 F' R F2 U Uw2
44. 21.526 F' D2 B' R2 F' R2 F L2 B' R2 D R' B L' F2 L' U2 B D2 Rw' Uw'
45. 27.136 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R U' R' F L' F U2 B R' F' Rw2
46. 22.705 D2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 B' U2 B' R' B' U' L U2 F D' F' D F2 Rw2 Uw'
47. 22.059 R' F L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 B D2 R B U' F R F U2 F D' Rw
48. (18.787) B D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 F' D2 L B' L U F U' F D R Rw Uw'
49. 22.354 F2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R' B L2 D U2 B2 L' D R' U2 Rw Uw
50. 25.912 U F D' B2 U R B2 D' F' U R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R Uw'
51. 27.924 B R2 D L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L B R' F U L2 D2 R2 F Rw2 Uw2
52. 19.735 D' L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' D' B' L U2 B2 F' U R' F' Fw
53. 30.982 U' D' F2 R' B' L U' L F L2 D2 F U2 B U2 R2 F R2 B' L' Rw2
54. (37.406) D U L2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 F U' R' D U F2 R2 B' U2 B R' Rw' Uw'
55. 19.893 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U B U' R' D2 F R2 D' B2 L U' Rw2
56. 27.377 U' F2 D2 B D' F D2 R' U B R2 F' U2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' L2 Rw' Uw
57. 27.235 B2 L B' R2 D' B L' D L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U F2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
58. 27.641 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U2 F' U L' B' D2 R' U2 F' D' B2 Rw2 Uw'
59. (35.024) L B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D U2 F2 B L D B F D' B' R B Fw Uw
60. 30.015 U B L2 D R D' R' B' L' R2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' Fw
61. 21.546 B' R2 D L2 R2 D R2 U L2 R2 B2 D' R' B D R' B2 F2 U L' Rw'
62. (18.657) F' L' U2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 B F' R U B' L2 D2 F U2 Uw'
63. 31.697 R U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D U B2 U F2 U L U L2 B' L2 R U2 F' U2 Fw Uw
64. 24.927 B L' R' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B' L2 R U' B2 F' D F2 Fw Uw'
65. 19.727 F' B2 L U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' F2 L U2 F' U' B' D' U2 R D' B' U' Uw
66. 20.919 F L' D2 L U2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 B' R D' B' D' B' F D2 Fw Uw2
67. (18.426) L2 D R2 L2 F U' B2 R U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B' Fw Uw
68. 20.740 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 R B' D2 L' B' D' B' L' F2 Rw Uw
69. 21.026 D' L2 D2 B F U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' D' L2 R2 F D' U2 L F Fw' Uw'
70. 23.797 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' B' R2 D' R' U' L' Rw2 Uw2
71. 28.621 R' D' F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' L U2 B' U2 R' F2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw'
72. 22.428 F2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 F R2 F U' B' D2 L R2 B L R F' U' Fw Uw2
73. 22.849 D F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' B' D2 F2 L D' U2 F L2 R2 Uw2
74. 21.185 D2 F B' D F2 L B D2 R D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F2 U' Fw Uw2
75. 25.883 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R U2 L U2 B2 U' F2 L' B R2 B' F2 D' B' U2 Fw Uw
76. 24.131 U' F2 L2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D L' B R B2 U R' F D2 R2 U2 Rw Uw'
77. 23.130 D R2 L U' R' D2 F' U R2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 U'
78. 22.920+ B2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 D L2 U B2 R' B2 U' F R F2 R B L2 D' Rw' Uw'
79. 30.462[corner twist] R F2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F D' L2 U' B' L2 R U2 R2 U Fw Uw
80. 20.023 L F' R2 B2 U F2 B U R D' R2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 Uw'
81. 26.163 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 D2 L' F D2 U2 R U L D2 R2 D2 Fw
82. 33.164 F U2 B' D2 B L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' R' D U2 B L2 U' L2 U' Uw'
83. 24.988 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 F L2 D2 R' F U' B' L' B' D' Rw2 Uw
84. 26.040 L2 D' U' R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R' U' R' F U' L F2 D2 R2 Rw
85. 19.239 D' B2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' U' B R2 D2 R B' D
86. 22.577 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 B R' U2 L D U2 B' L2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
87. 20.630 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' F R2 B L R B R2 U L' U' Rw2
88. 26.965 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 L D2 F2 U' B R B' D' L2 F U F Uw
89. 24.823 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R B' U' B' U2 L' D2 B F L' Fw'
90. 29.216 R B' D2 R' U B' D2 R D U2 R' U2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw'
91. (16.275) U B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' L' U B D R2 D2 B Rw Uw2
92. 31.956 F2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U L' B' L D F D' R D' L2 Rw Uw2
93. 21.512 D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L D B F U' R2 F R2 B' L' Fw Uw'
94. (37.817) D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D' U2 R B' L2 D2 R' D' U' B' R U' Uw2
95. 26.799 F2 R F2 L F2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 D' F' R B' L D' F L2 F' L' Rw2 Uw2
96. 19.057 R B F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' R F2 L' D B U L R F' Rw2
97. 24.001 U' D2 B L B' L2 U' B2 L' R2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 B' D2 F2 R2 Rw2 Uw
98. 23.184 D F L D' F' R B U F L' F U2 R2 L2 B D2 F D2 L2 B R2 Fw' Uw
99. 31.520 D2 R' B R' U2 R F R2 L U R2 F2 U D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' Fw' Uw'
100. 23.445 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R' B L2 F D' B2 U B' R' D2 Uw2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2018)

My post count! It's over 9000!!!


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Apr 13, 2018)

I got a 9.69 after first solving it on January 14, 2018. I got it while watching J-Perm's Little Magic M review. So if this can teach us anything, it's that J-Perm's non-improvement videos are the ones that help your times the most, not the ones that are actually supposed the help your times.

Thank you.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 13, 2018)

ToastasaurusCuber said:


> I got a 9.69 after first solving it on January 14, 2018. I got it while watching J-Perm's Little Magic M review. So if this can teach us anything, it's that J-Perm's non-improvement videos are the ones that help your times the most, not the ones that are actually supposed the help your times.
> 
> Thank you.


GJ!!!


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Apr 13, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> GJ!!!


Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 13, 2018)

Megaminx Single, Mo3 and Ao12 PB's

Single: 54.93 Really happy with this since it is my first sub 1:00 solve.
Mo3: 1:07.47
Ao12: 1:16.07

Also, I just realized that my Ao5 PB is only 0.01 off of SR.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 14, 2018)

2nd best OH ever, 33/11.45= less than 3 tps= dumb= tied fmc pb aswell lol

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-13
single: 11.45

Time List:
1. 11.45 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L' U F2 D2 F2 L D F' D


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 14, 2018)

Finished first 54 algs of 1LLS for 2x2!
That’s 1/3 of the 1/3 that’s actually useful.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 14, 2018)

SE Champs will probably have best feet podium


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 14, 2018)

asacuber said:


> SE Champs will probably have best feet podium


But why is this in the Accomplishment thread?


----------



## asacuber (Apr 14, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> But why is this in the Accomplishment thread?


The question is, why is *this* in the accomplishment thread?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2018)

This is actually a huge accomplishment for me, so there's been a MoYu AoShi in pieces in a bag in my drawer for multiple years now, and today I actually assembled it! It was super frusterating because of all the little internal pieces and everything but I did it and I'm super proud of myself!


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 16, 2018)

4×4×4 ao50 PB of 49.80, 4OH single/ao12 PBs of 1:24.94/1:45.54 (previously something like 1:29/1:58).

Doing the spring mod on the Wuque seems to make it really good for OH… Too bad 4OH isn't a real event.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 16, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> 4×4×4 ao50 PB of 49.80, 4OH single/ao12 PBs of 1:24.94/1:45.54 (previously something like 1:29/1:58).
> 
> Doing the spring mod on the Wuque seems to make it really good for OH… Too bad 4OH isn't a real event.



You could get UWR. Only single has been done.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 17, 2018)

what the hell is going on
Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-16
solves/total: 100/100

...

avg of 50
*current: 8.83 (σ = 0.65) [PB]*
best: 8.75 (σ = 0.60) (not a PB bc I don't roll big averages, that's stupid lol)

...

40. 9.21 D2 L F' U' R L F' R2 D F2 B U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 
41. 8.12 U2 L2 R' D2 L B2 R B2 F2 R2 U B' F' D' B' L2 R U' R D' 
42. 8.80 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 L' D' R2 F U B2 R D' B F2 R 
43. 9.98 U2 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 B L F R' F' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 
44. 9.95 D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' L2 D' F' L' R B' R2 F2 
45. 7.98 D2 B' R2 U D' R' F L F D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 F 
46. 9.05 U F2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' B F' D2 U L' U2 F R 
47. 8.66 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D B' R' B' L' F' U2 B2 D L 
48. 8.19 U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B U R2 F' L2 U F' L' D B' 
49. 9.79 R' L' F' U' B2 L U D2 B L' D2 F2 L F2 R L2 F2 B2 R U2 D' 
50. 8.68 L F D' B D' B2 U2 R' U' F U2 R F2 B2 U2 R F2 L B2 R 
51. 9.40 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' F D2 R' D2 U2 B L2 R' D F L' 
52. 7.86 F U2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 F' R' B' F' R' B' U' B' F D' F 
53. 8.12 D2 L' F' D F' B2 L' D' B R' U F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 
54. 8.59 R' F2 L R2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' F L F U F' L D F' 
55. 8.91 F2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 L D L2 B U F' R2 B2 R' U 
56. 9.45 F' D2 B2 R' F D L' F' U' R' B U2 F L2 F' U2 D2 R2 B R2 
57. 8.49 B L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 R' U' B F D L' 
58. 9.72 D' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F D' F' D2 L2 B' U' L R2 D 
59. 8.92 B2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 R' F2 L2 F R U B' L2 B2 F D' L D 
60. 8.90 U2 F U2 L2 F D2 U2 B2 U2 F' U R U B R F D R2 F L' 
61. 8.94 F L' B2 R' U B' D B L F R' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 L 
62. 8.62 F2 R U B' D L' U2 F' R2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' B2 F' 
63. 7.95 L D2 R' L2 D F2 R' F U' R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 L' 
64. 9.57 D2 U2 L2 B L2 F L2 B L2 F' L2 R D2 B' L2 R' F2 D L2 R' 
65. 8.81 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R2 F R2 U2 L' U' F D B R' D' U F' D' 
66. 8.51 B2 R U2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' L2 R' F D L' B L F 
67. 9.48 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' U' L' D' B' R B' U' F L' 
68. 9.59 L F D2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F D B L' F' U2 R2 F' U' R 
69. 9.17 R2 U D' F' B2 R2 F U' F D2 L' F2 B2 R F2 R U2 R F2 D2 
70. 8.91 R U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R B' U2 L' F D B2 L F D 
71. 7.06 R2 U B2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F R' F L2 U2 B' D2 R F U' 
72. 8.01 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L U' L U' F' R B' D2 U' L2 
73. 6.97 B' R2 B U' L F2 D2 L' F' D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 
74. 9.37 B' R' L B' R' U L D2 B2 D R2 F' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 B' 
75. 9.11 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R' D' B2 F R D R2 F2 D2 F2 
76. 8.46 U D' F2 L2 F R L' B L B' L2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F 
77. 9.93 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' F' U2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' R' F L' B2 R U2 F2 
78. 8.33 R2 F2 D' F2 U R D B2 L B F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 
79. 8.04 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F D R B R2 U' F' L B R 
80. 9.35 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' L2 D B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' 
81. 9.50 R U2 R2 F' D2 F R2 B' D2 F D2 R2 D' L2 B' L B2 F D' U B2 
82. 8.78 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L' B' D' B D R B' U' L2 F 
83. 8.27 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 U L U2 R D2 F U L2 R U' R2 
84. 8.47 L2 B R2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B R' D' L' R' B R U' L2 D' U 
85. 8.59 F2 D2 R F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 D B U2 B D2 U' B2 U L' 
86. 8.53 L U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R D L F' R' D2 L F 
87. 7.38 F D R' L2 F R' D2 F2 L' U R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 

That's 48 sub-10s in a row. A bit annoyed I didn't make it to 50. Call it 50 sub-11s in a row I guess, or actually 60.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 17, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> You could get UWR. Only single has been done.


No one cares about "silly" UWRs that are so far from what top speedcubers could do, though. (Max is very likely sub-50; Ksh13 has a sub-minute single on his YouTube channel; etc.) Silly UWRs don't represent exceptional skill, merely that someone was bored enough to sit down and do X solves…


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 17, 2018)

Just got my first 4bld!!! 25 minuets 29 seconds 11 th attempt


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 17, 2018)

12.70 3x3 average of 50, previous PB was 12.73.


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 17, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> No one cares about "silly" UWRs that are so far from what top speedcubers could do, though. (Max is very likely sub-50; Ksh13 has a sub-minute single on his YouTube channel; etc.) Silly UWRs don't represent exceptional skill, merely that someone was bored enough to sit down and do X solves…



Best example was gear cube like a year ago. Kentaro Nishi had a sub-3 ao5 and sub-4 ao12 and then the ao100 on the wiki was like 13 by someone. I was able to get sub-12 on gear cube within about a week of learning how to solve the thing, 13 was nowhere near impressive.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 17, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Best example was gear cube like a year ago. Kentaro Nishi had a sub-3 ao5 and sub-4 ao12 and then the ao100 on the wiki was like 13 by someone. I was able to get sub-12 on gear cube within about a week of learning how to solve the thing, 13 was nowhere near impressive.



I see, that's very understandable.


----------



## Flameboy12 (Apr 18, 2018)

New 2x2 PB single of 3.744 (ikr lol) with Ortega/Varsano


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 19, 2018)

1:18.69 4OH single; no skips, no parity, OLL into R perm.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 19, 2018)

A few 3x3 Feet PB's

Single: 39.76 Really happy with this solve especially since it is my first sub 40 solve
Ao12: 57.40 First sub 1:00 Ao12
Ao50: 1:01.79 So close to being sub 1:00.


----------



## nms777 (Apr 19, 2018)

I've been practicing solving a cube in a wheelchair balancing on the back wheels lately. I can balance long enough to solve a 5x5 but I've only attempted it with 2x2 and 3x3. I haven't actually timed it but I got around 15 seconds with 3x3 the other day. I have a video but I'm having trouble uploading it. I'll get a better one soon anyway.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 21, 2018)

10.24 squan pb, ep skip
also 1.68 2x2 ao12, first 1.6x in months. #feelssupergoodman


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2018)

Switched to Roux in 2014.

Three and a half years later, I finally break my PB single: *5.62*. Old PB was 5.78 with CFOP, former Roux PB was 6.00 from just a few days ago (after a 6.06 which had lasted 22 months)

B L2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R' U' R' D2 B' R D2 B2 R
z2 D' L' D F U2 R' F
r U' R2 U R U' R' U R U r'
R U R' U R U2 R'
M' U M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U2
35/5.62 = 6.22 TPS


----------



## James Hake (Apr 22, 2018)

6.82 pb single
fatsune + pll skip


----------



## asacuber (Apr 23, 2018)

10.46 OH pb single on cubingtime weekly comp
E: 9.83 3x3 ao25 whee


----------



## asacuber (Apr 25, 2018)

stuff



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-25
solves/total: 56/56

single
best: 7.17
worst: 17.63

mean of 3
current: 13.78 (σ = 3.33)
best: 8.61 (σ = 1.31)

avg of 5
current: 12.04 (σ = 0.34)
best: 9.25 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 12
current: 11.55 (σ = 0.78)
best: 9.65 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 25
current: 10.64 (σ = 0.94)
best: 9.83 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 50
current: 10.33 (σ = 1.04)
best: 10.02 (σ = 0.92)

Average: 10.23 (σ = 1.05)
Mean: 10.33

Time List:
1. 9.74 R U B' R D R B' U' B L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 B' U2 B' R2 U 
2. 7.17 F R2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 R' B' U' L D2 L2 U2 R' 
3. 8.92 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B' D B2 L' B2 F' L2 D2 U' L' 
4. 9.84 L D2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B F U L2 D R' B2 F2 L 
5. 9.45 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 L D' F2 D' U R2 B L R' D 
6. 10.68 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L F2 D2 B D' B D U R' B' U2 R 
7. 9.96 F L' R2 D2 L B2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' F' R' U2 B U' L2 F2 
8. 10.14 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 U' F2 D' R' B' F L D B R' 
9. 10.82 B R F' L2 U D R' B U F L' B2 R L2 U2 R' D2 L U2 R' F2 
10. 8.92 L U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F D' R' U L2 R U L' R 
11. 8.59 L F L' D' L2 B2 D F' D R L2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 
12. 10.22 R2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 R U B2 U2 L' D' F' L2 B D 
13. 10.82 D' F2 R2 U2 L D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 D' B D R2 F U' B2 R' 
14. 9.04 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 U R' U' L B' D U F2 L' D 
15. 9.56 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D' R' U' L D2 R' D2 B' R B' 
16. 10.22 R' U2 R' B2 L B2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F' D' B' F D R' U' B' R' 
17. 8.28 L2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R B F2 U F' U2 F' R2 D' F 
18. 11.03 L' B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L B F2 R' U' R F L 
19. 11.48 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B U L' U L2 D' B D' R 
20. 8.25 L B2 D2 B F2 L2 B' L2 D2 R B2 D U F' D2 L' B' D' 
21. 10.88 U F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U F' R2 U' L F' L B2 L2 R' B2 
22. 10.26 B L2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L' F2 R' B L2 D' B' F R 
23. 10.28 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 B R2 U' F R2 B' R2 F2 R2 
24. 11.01 L' D2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D R D' U' F' L' U R' U 
25. 8.76 B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D R F2 U R' U L' D' B' L' R2 
26. 11.69 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L U R F D' L D' L B L 
27. 9.74 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' F R2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B' 
28. 8.21 D2 B L2 U2 F' D' F2 R B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B' 
29. 9.24 F' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 D' B' L2 U' R B U L F' U 
30. 12.80 F U' B2 R F U2 B D' L' D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R 
31. 11.82 F D2 R B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L U B2 D B2 R U2 F R2 D 
32. 11.32 F' L2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R U B2 R D2 B' U2 R' D2 U' 
33. 9.39 D2 B' L2 B2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 F' D2 U B R D' U B 
34. 10.72 R' B2 F2 R F2 D2 R' F2 R F2 L2 F U' L2 U2 L2 B' U' R F' 
35. 10.37 R B' D B L U2 B R F B L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B D 
36. 9.50 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 U' R2 B R' U L' B L R' D 
37. 10.57 R2 U F2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U F' R B2 F2 D B2 F L D2 U' 
38. 8.39 F D2 F L2 F L2 F R2 F2 U2 R U R F' U' L' D2 L U' 
39. 10.42 B2 U L' F D' B' R2 D F' D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 
40. 9.41 B' U' R' D B L' U' R D' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' U2 
41. 10.67 R F2 R D2 U2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 U F' D' L R B' D' U' F 
42. 8.86 R' L' U' B' U F' D2 R2 U R U2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 
43. 10.39 U' F R F B R' L' B' R U' D' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 
44. 8.23 U' L' B' U' B2 D L2 B' D' B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 
45. 11.42 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 D U2 L2 U B2 R D' B2 R2 U2 F' D' U L2 U2 
46. 10.60 B' D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 L R2 B2 R D B2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' R2 U 
47. 11.29 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 L' F R2 D2 F R U2 F R2 U 
48. 10.54 U2 B' R L' B' U F2 L' D U2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 
49. 11.41 F2 L' F L U' B' D' F U' B R2 L' B2 U2 R D2 L' U2 F2 B2 U2 
50. 9.40 U2 B' D' R F' R2 D' F D2 L' R2 F2 B2 U' B2 U2 D R2 F2 R2 U' 
51. 13.05 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U R2 F2 D2 L R' D R B' L2 B2 D R2 B 
52. 11.01 L U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 F' L U' F R' D2 F2 L2 F2 
53. 12.41 B' D F' B L2 U' R L B' R2 U2 R2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 
54. 11.98 F' U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 R2 U2 R' D' F2 L' D2 F' D B2 L 
55. 11.74 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' B' F U2 R F' D' B2 U R 
56. 17.63 R' U B L2 U' R' B2 L D2 F D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B' R2 U'


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 26, 2018)

Improved my PB Ao50 from 12.70 to 12.35 and my PB Ao100 from 13.03 to 12.56 (3x3).


----------



## asacuber (Apr 27, 2018)

pb, super easy scrambles, try out the 8s and 7s
also the 7.07 is my best fullstep sniggle yee

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-27
avg of 12: 9.27

Time List:
1. (7.07) B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B R2 U L B' L' B U R' 
2. 11.01 B' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 B F2 U L F' R2 B L R 
3. 9.12 B' D F' R' L B2 U' F D F2 R2 L2 U D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B' 
4. 9.39 D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F' U F L U' B' U2 L R' D' 
5. 10.19 D2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 D' F U2 B D2 L2 F R2 B L2 F2 B' 
6. 8.05 R2 L2 F U B D2 F' L B' U2 B2 R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' F2 
7. 7.57 L R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L B R2 F2 L D R U2 
8. 11.08 L B' D2 R2 F' U2 F U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U' F' D' R B2 L' B U' R2 
9. (14.58) L' D' F R2 F2 L' U' R U' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D R 
10. 9.76 F D2 R' D F2 U F D R' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 
11. 8.26 L' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B L' D' B' D2 L2 F' L' U 
12. 8.23 D' F' U2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F D' L2 F' U R' F L B' F'


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 28, 2018)

I got a 10.13 with this annoying-to-recognize case using the not-super-nice-alg-but-<RUL>-alg R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R U L' U R U' L

sub10 fail but good anyway.


I really should just finish learning zbll


----------



## asacuber (Apr 28, 2018)

THIS TOOK FAR TOO LONG



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-28
avg of 100: 1.99

Time List:
1. 1.99 R' U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 F 
2. (1.43) R2 F2 U F' U2 F2 R' F' U' 
3. 1.94 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U' F' U 
4. 1.83 U' F R' U' F U R' F2 R' U' 
5. 1.67 R U F2 R' F U' F' R2 F2 
6. 1.72 R2 F U' R' U F' R U R2 
7. 1.57 R' U' F2 R2 U' R U F2 R' U2 
8. 1.94 U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R U' 
9. 1.91 R' F2 R F' R U2 F' U R2 
10. 2.06 U R2 U' F' U' F' R' F2 R2 
11. 1.72 U' R' F U' F' R F2 R' F2 
12. 1.99 F' R' F R F2 U' R2 F2 U2 
13. 1.74 U2 R' F U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 
14. 1.90 U' F' R U' R' F' U2 R2 F 
15. 2.03 F2 R' U' R U' R' U F' R U2 
16. 2.34 U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' F2 R2 
17. 2.06 U R' U' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 
18. (4.81) U2 F' R2 F' U2 R F' R2 F' U' 
19. 2.13 U' F R F2 U' R U' R F 
20. 1.85 R2 F U2 R' F' R2 U' R' U' 
21. 1.59 U' F2 R U' F U' F2 U' F' 
22. 1.63 R' F' R U R' F2 U F U 
23. 2.37 U' R U' R2 F' U2 F' R U' 
24. 1.91 U2 F' R U2 R F' R' F' U 
25. 1.74 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R' U2 F2 U' 
26. 2.01 U' F' U' F' R F U' F2 R' 
27. 1.90 R' F' U2 R2 F U F U' R' 
28. 1.71 F' U2 F2 U' R F' U R' U' 
29. 2.68 R2 U' F' R F' R F' R U 
30. (1.44) U' F2 U F R' F2 U F U2 
31. 2.05 R U R' U R U F2 R' F2 U' 
32. 1.67 U' F U' F R' F' R2 F' R' 
33. 1.89 F' U' R U F' R2 U F' R' U 
34. 1.92 U F2 R' F R U2 F' R U2 
35. 1.94 R U2 F2 R F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
36. 1.71 U2 R' U' F' U' F2 U' F2 U' 
37. 2.18 R F R2 F R F U' F2 U 
38. 1.60 F U F2 R U2 F' U2 F' U' 
39. 2.05 F' U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R U 
40. 2.22 U' F' U R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U 
41. 2.23 F' U2 F U2 R' U2 R F U' 
42. 1.79 R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U' R' U2 
43. 1.76 F R' F R' F2 U2 R' F U' 
44. 1.51 R' F U2 R2 U' R F U2 R' U' 
45. 2.09 R2 F U' R U' R2 U F2 U' R' 
46. 3.30 F U' F' R F' R U2 F U' 
47. 1.94 F2 U' F R' F2 R' F' U2 F U' 
48. 2.18 R U R U' F2 R' F U2 R2 
49. 1.77 F2 U2 R U F' U R' U F2 U' 
50. 2.43 U2 F' U F' R U2 F2 U' F2 
51. (3.72+) R F U' R2 U' F R U' F' 
52. 2.17 F' R' U R2 U' R2 U F U2 
53. 1.63 R2 F R' U R U' F2 R U2 
54. (1.45) U2 R2 U R F' U2 R F U' 
55. 1.96 U2 R U' R' U2 R' U F R' U' 
56. 2.12 U R' U R' F' R U' F2 U' 
57. 1.71 F' U' F2 U R' U R U2 F' 
58. 1.98 F' U F' U2 R F' R U2 R' 
59. 2.91 R U' F' U' R2 F2 R' U F2 
60. 1.51 F' R2 F' U' R F2 R2 U' R' 
61. 1.96 R F' R2 U R' U' F' R' U 
62. 1.56 U2 F2 U F2 U' F U2 R U 
63. 1.85 U R U2 F2 U' F' U R' U' 
64. 1.79 R' F R' F2 R' F2 R' U R' 
65. 1.93 U2 F U' R U2 F2 R F U' R2 
66. 2.20 U R' F2 U2 R' F U2 F R' U' 
67. (DNF(2.08)) U' F U F2 R' F U2 R U' 
68. 1.72 U' F R' F' U2 F' U F2 R' 
69. 2.26 U2 F' U F U2 F2 R2 F' R' 
70. 2.97 U' F R' F' U R U' F' U R' 
71. 2.08 R F2 R' U2 F' R U' R' U' 
72. 2.20 U2 F2 R' U' R F' R U' R2 
73. 2.08 U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 U' 
74. 2.36 R' F2 U F' R U2 F R2 F' U2 
75. 1.77 U2 R F2 R' F R2 U' F' U 
76. 3.39 F2 U2 R2 F U' F R F2 R 
77. 1.99 U' R2 F U R2 F2 U F2 R' 
78. 2.13 U2 F2 R2 U F U2 F2 U' R U' 
79. (1.23) U2 F2 U2 R U F U2 R' U 
80. 1.79 R F U R' U F U2 R2 U2 
81. 2.46 U2 R2 U' F' U F2 R F' R' U2 
82. 2.33 U2 F R U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U' 
83. 1.89 F' R2 F' U R2 U' F U2 F2 
84. 2.17 U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
85. 2.26 F2 R' U' R F' R2 U2 F U2 
86. 2.07 U2 R U2 R F' U F2 U2 R2 
87. (1.51) F U F R' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
88. 1.73 F' U R2 F' U' R' U2 F' U' 
89. (3.94) U R2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U R' 
90. 1.89 R2 F' R U2 R F' U' F R2 
91. 1.72 R2 U F' U2 R U F2 R2 U R 
92. (4.08+) F' U' F R' F R F R' U' 
93. 1.85 F U R F2 R U' F' R' U2 
94. 1.78 U2 F' R2 F' R' F R2 F' R 
95. 1.75 U R U' F R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
96. 1.90 U2 F' R' U' R2 F R F2 U2 
97. 1.69 U R F R' U F R2 U' R2 U' 
98. 1.76 U R2 F U2 F2 R U2 F' U2 
99. 1.85 R' U2 R U2 F' R2 F' U' R U' 
100. 1.95 R' F2 U2 F R' F2 R' F2 R


----------



## iCeCuBEz v2 (Apr 28, 2018)

I got a pb of 17 seconds.

Easy x-cross
Pair insertions
Knight shape oll
V-perm pll


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 28, 2018)

7.47

second sub8
boring, just a sune LL


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Some Skewb PB! I broke everything except for the Single. Everything is also sub SR, which is really nice. 

Mo3: 3.29
Ao5: 3.50
Ao12: 3.80
Ao50: 4.06 So close to sub 4
Ao100: 4.29 Almost exactly 1 second faster the SR, which is 5.25 as of now.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Apr 30, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Some Skewb PB! I broke everything except for the Single. Everything is also sub SR, which is really nice.
> 
> Mo3: 3.29
> Ao5: 3.50
> ...


what is SR?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Apr 30, 2018)

First ever sub 14 and 15 official 3x3 average 13.62


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> what is SR?


SR stand for (State Record/s) for competitors in the USA. I do not know what "State Record" is abbreviated to in any other country or if there is anything for other country's, other then NR (National Record), but since I live in the US I only know that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Went to my first ever comp today
> 
> Placed 18th out of 87 in the first round of 3x3 with a 13.84 average
> Placed 13th out of 36 in finals with an average of 13.35
> Made 4x4 cutoff of 2 minutes with a 1:52.24 average


Hey great job on that!


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 30, 2018)

Not a PB ao12 (13.12 some time in March), but this is pretty close and it's the best ao12 I've had with a nonmagnetic cube (Valk).

Average of 12: 13.18
1. 12.83 F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 F' D' R' D' R' B F D R' U'
2. (16.21) R' F D' B U2 F2 L2 F2 R U B U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B'
3. 13.42 F B' L B' L2 D' F B2 R D B R2 B R2 B U2 D2 R2 B L2 D2
4. 11.31 D2 R U' L B' L U' D' F U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 D'
5. 13.55 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L' B L' D B D2 R2 D U'
6. 14.45 L' F' R U R2 U' F2 R D' F U2 R D2 R F2 U2 D2 B2 R' U2 R
7. 11.18 D2 B U L D F D' B2 R2 F U R2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U'
8. 14.73 R' L2 F L U' R' D' F2 R B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 D2
9. 12.72 F2 B' R' L2 B U' F2 R' U' L' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D
10. 15.47 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' U' F' R' F2 D2 B2 D R F2 D'
11. 12.16 U B' L2 F L' D' R2 L U' F R U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L
12. (10.66) F2 U B R L' B U R U F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2

Also the last solve is probably my fastest non-white/yellow solve ever (did red F2L because of the super easy xcross; there were many other blocks to exploit on that scramble too).


----------



## asacuber (Apr 30, 2018)

PB:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-30
avg of 5: 8.67

Time List:
1. (12.76) F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U' B U2 L2 F R F U B' 
2. 8.80 D' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 F' L D' B2 D L2 F2 L2 B' U2 
3. 8.68 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' F' D2 L F' L' F2 L2 D2 U2 
4. (7.93) F2 L2 F2 B U F' L U2 R B2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 
5. 8.54 F R D' B2 R L' B R' U' R' F2 R' U2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D

Also 1.64 2x2 ao12 tied pb


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

First sub 11 OH solve: 10.89 

I think that it could have been sub 10 had I not looked at the timer when I was finishing PLL, and gotten exited about it possible being sub 10. O well, there is always a next time

Edit - Funny thing, I have yet to get a 11 second OH solve. My PB before this one was 12.04, so 11 was skipped.


----------



## tnk351 (May 1, 2018)

Almost 4x4 pb I got about a week ago
1:10.004+, would be pb if it's not because of the +2 (pb is 1:09)


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 1, 2018)

2x2 PB :
2.37 F U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U' F U'


----------



## WACWCA (May 3, 2018)

6.73 pb ao5!
Previous was 7.2 a while ago
13. 7.12 U F2 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 R' D F' L2 F' L U R' U2 R
14. 6.46 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B R' U' L2 U2 F2 D' B' R' D2
15. 10.44 R U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 B R D' L' U' L R' B R'
16. 6.65 B2 F2 L F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' B' D U2 F' L2 U2 L R2 B' R'
17. 6.56 U2 R' B2 L B2 R' F2 L R2 F2 R' D' U R' U2 L2 F L F2 D' R'

Also 2:09 6x6 single


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 5, 2018)

Pb Ao50 2x2!

3.44 Ao50


----------



## asacuber (May 6, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-6
single: 6.72

Time List:
1. 6.72 F D2 R' U L' B' L B D F U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 6, 2018)

More 2x2 PB's 


Mo3 - 2.10
Ao5 - 2.37
Ao12 - 3.05
Ao25 - 3.26
Ao50 - 3.30
Ao100 - 3.47
Ao200 - 3.66
Ao500 - 3.80

Pretty sure these are all PB's. Going to do another Ao500 this week with @cubeshepherd (PM if you wanna do same) hopefully more Pb's!


----------



## Draranor (May 8, 2018)

3:52 PB 7x7 single
Beats my previous PB by about 13 seconds. Also my first sub4:00


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 9, 2018)

Rubik's cube PB single, beaten from 6.13 several months ago


5.87 L F' B U' F B2 R L B' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F'

y' z2 B U' R' F L D2 // cross
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L-1
U2 L' U L // F2L-2
U' R U' R' //F2L-3
y2 R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L-4
// OLL skip
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL

43 moves HTM/5.87 = 7.32 Turns per second


----------



## Draranor (May 9, 2018)

Draranor said:


> 3:52 PB 7x7 single
> Beats my previous PB by about 13 seconds. Also my first sub4:00


Got another sub4:00 a couple solves later with a 3:58


----------



## joshsailscga (May 10, 2018)

Took four years but finally:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-9
avg of 5: 9.94

Time List:
1. (13.99) F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D2 B2 U R2 U R' B' D2 F R D' L2 R' U F2 
2. (9.06) D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 R2 B2 R D' R B F U2 R2 B2 D' B U 
3. 9.26 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 L' B2 U' B' F2 R2 B2 D L 
4. 11.10 B R' B D2 R2 L' U' B L' D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 B2 D 
5. 9.45 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F D F' D2 F' U' B' F R' U2

Pretty sweet consistency there XD
Still using my Thunderclap V1 lol. It is magnetized though so I'm not completely outdated.
The 9's were a fast solve, a PLL skip, and an EPLL skip.


----------



## Ianwubby (May 11, 2018)

3x3: PB counting solve of 9.58


----------



## James Hake (May 12, 2018)

3x3 pbs
10.09 ao12
10.59 ao50
10.86 ao100

probably time to finish learning OLL lol


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 13, 2018)

I average low 3's on 2x2. I don't get 1's often, like very rare, a few per Ao1000.

I got a PB 1.18 today F R' F U2 R U2 F2 R U' was the scramble, predicted AUF and 7.62 tps. Then I got a 1.8. Then I believe 2 solves after the 1.8 I got another 1, I failed the average (got like 3.1), then I got another 1 like 15 solves later....

First solve - Obvious

Second - I believe it was 3 move to a OLL skip leaving a T perm, U auf I think

Third- A 1 move layer to a U CLL, no Auf.

4th - Premade face, U2 to a R' F R2 U' R2 F R EG-1 case, forgot AUF.

Anyway, sorry for the lengthier post. But happy bout the PB single, and was happy to get two 1's in 1 Ao5.


EDIT- Holy smokes, like 20 solves after that I got a 1.463 single.

U R' F' R2 U2 F U R' U' scramble

Y2
R U' R U' R U R' Layer + CLL Skip 7/7 awful TPS cause no 1 look.


----------



## asacuber (May 13, 2018)

pyra

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-13
solves/total: 419/419

single
best: 1.72
worst: 12.45

mean of 3
current: 7.31 (σ = 3.90)
best: 2.63 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 5
current: 4.96 (σ = 0.16)
best: 3.02 (σ = 0.33)

avg of 12
current: 5.20 (σ = 1.24)
best: 3.73 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 25
current: 4.83 (σ = 0.97)
best: 3.95 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 4.74 (σ = 0.90)
best: 4.21 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 100
current: 4.65 (σ = 0.98)
best: 4.41 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 200
current: 4.62 (σ = 1.03)
best: 4.47 (σ = 0.97)

Average: 4.56 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 4.66

Time List:
1. 2.99 U R U' R' B R U' B l u 
2. 3.70 U R' L R B' R' B R' B r b 
3. 3.85 B' U R B' L' U' R B' l r' b' u' 
4. 3.81 U R' L' B' L' R' B U u' 
5. 2.21 L U' R U R U' L R l' 
6. 4.89 U L' U R L U' L R l r b' 
7. 3.82 U L' U' R U' R' U' B' l r' b' 
8. 7.24 U L R' B U B R' U' l' r b' 
9. 3.93 U' R B L' U' B' L U l' b u 
10. 4.41 R B' R' U L' U L' R' l' b u' 
11. 4.64 U L R B R' U L R' l' r b u' 
12. 3.35 U' R B U' L U R B' U l r' b' 
13. 4.40 U' L' B' U' R' B' U R' l' b' 
14. 5.79 L' R' L' U' B U' L R l r' 
15. 4.31 B U' B U' L B U' L' l' r' u 
16. 4.33 U' R' B' U' R U' B' L r b' 
17. 4.94 U' B L R' L U L' U B r b 
18. 4.85 L' B U' L U' R' B' L' l' r' b u 
19. 3.39 U R U' L' R' B' R L' B b 
20. 6.34 U L B U' B L' R L b u' 
21. 3.37 U L R' B' L' R B L b u 
22. 4.53 L U L R' L B' U' B' L' l' u 
23. 4.18 L B' L' R' L U L U l' r b' u 
24. 4.40 R' U' R' U' L R L' B' b' 
25. 5.25 B L R U' L' B' U' L r 
26. 4.44 U L' R L B' U B U' l r' 
27. 2.53 U R U L' B' R' L B' r' 
28. 6.53 L U' B R' B R' L B' L l' r' b 
29. 2.80 L U' L' U L' U B L u 
30. 2.14 U L' U' R' U B' L' R l 
31. 4.98 L U B L' U' B' U R' U' l b u 
32. 1.75 U' R' B' R' B U R B l r' b' 
33. 5.13 U L R U L R' B' U' l r' u' 
34. 5.51 U L' B' U' R' L B' U L' l' b u 
35. 3.74 U' L U' L U B' U B' L' l' b' u 
36. 4.01 L R' L' U' R' U' R B' r' u 
37. 3.80 U' R B' R L U R' U' r' u' 
38. 6.65 L' R B' R' L' R' B' U l' r' b' u 
39. 3.83 U R' B' U B' U R B' b' 
40. 5.67 B L' R' U' R B' R' U' l' r' b u 
41. 2.89 U B U B' U B' R' L b u' 
42. 2.22 U R' U' R B U B U r b' u' 
43. 2.77 U' B' U B' U L' B' R' b u' 
44. 7.79 U' R B' R L' U' R U' l' b' u 
45. 3.40 L' U' R' U' L' B U' L 
46. 5.25 R B' U' B' L R' U L' l u' 
47. 4.48 R' B' R L' U B R' U' l' r u' 
48. 2.72 U' L B U R' U' L B l' r u' 
49. 6.17 U' R B' U' L U B' L l' u' 
50. 3.99 R B U' L B R' U R l' r u' 
51. 1.85 L B U B L U' L B' b' 
52. 4.64 U L' B' U L B R' L' U' l b 
53. 2.72 U B U B' R U B R l b u' 
54. 3.51 B' U' R L R U' B' L' l u' 
55. 6.75 U L U' R' B' U B U' r' b' u 
56. 7.44 R U' L R U' B R L l' b' u' 
57. 4.78 U R' U' L R U' B L' r' u' 
58. 3.38 U R' U' B L R' B R' B l' r 
59. 8.31 B L R' B' L' R U' L' l b u 
60. 3.92 R B' U B' R U' B L' l' r u' 
61. 6.20 L R B' L' R' B R' U' B l r' b' u' 
62. 4.68 U R' U L R' B' U' R U l b 
63. 4.76 U' L R' U' B' U B' L' R b' u 
64. 4.83 R' U L U R' L' R B' 
65. 4.75 U' R' L R' B' R U R L l' r b' 
66. 4.02 U B R' L U B' R L' B' r' b' u 
67. 4.60 R L U' L' U' L B R' r' b' 
68. 5.85 R B U' L' U' B U' L r b u' 
69. 4.52 L B' L' R L' R L B' L' r' b 
70. 7.18 L' B' R B' U B L' R' l' r' u' 
71. 5.99 L R' B' U L' U L' B' l r b 
72. 4.31 L R' B' L R U R' L' l' b' 
73. 3.06 U L' R L U B' L U' r' b u' 
74. 3.77 U B' L' U' R' L' R' L' r u' 
75. 4.63 U' R' U' L' B' L' R U' l' r' u' 
76. 3.93 L' R' L U L B' R' L' l' r u 
77. 2.93 L U' B L' U' L B' L r' u 
78. 5.69 R B L B U R' U R r b' u 
79. 5.02 U R' U B R L' U' R' L l b' u' 
80. 4.84 U L U' L B U' B R' B l' r' b' u 
81. 5.66 U' B' U L U B' R L' r b' u 
82. 4.66 U B' R U B' R L' U R' r b u' 
83. 6.11 U L U' B' R U B L' r' u 
84. 4.65 U L' R B' R L B' R' L' l' r b' 
85. 4.42 L R B U' R' L' B R l' r' u 
86. 6.37 L R B' U' L B' U' R' l' r 
87. 3.90 R U R B' L' R U L l' r' b' 
88. 3.98 U R U' R' B' R' U' L U' l' b 
89. 3.54 L R L R B U B' U' l' r' b u' 
90. 4.69 R U' L' B L R' L R' r b' 
91. 4.28 U' R' L' B U R' L' R l r b u' 
92. 4.77 U' R' B U R B' L R l r' u' 
93. 4.57 L' R' B' U R' B' R' U l' r b u 
94. 2.71 L U' R B' L' R' U B r 
95. 4.20 U B' R' U B R' B U' r b' 
96. 3.94 U B' U' B L U' R' U r b 
97. 2.71 L B U L B L' U' L' l r 
98. 5.86 U B R U' R U L' B' l r' u' 
99. 4.27 R' U B U' L U L' R l' b 
100. 5.75 R U' B L' B L' U' B l r u 
101. 6.21 U L' B' U' L U R U' r' b 
102. 7.83 U' R B' R L' B R' L' B' l r u 
103. 3.50 U R' L' U L U L U r u 
104. 5.65 R U' B' R L U' R B L' l r b' u 
105. 4.07 U L U' R L' R L' R l r b 
106. 5.93 U B' U R' B R B' R l r' u 
107. 3.21 U L B L' B U B U' l' r' u 
108. 3.88 B' U R L B' L B' U' l r' b' 
109. 7.05 U L' B' R' L R U L' u 
110. 2.49 U L R' L' U R' U R' r u 
111. 5.36 U' L R U R' B U' R B l b' u 
112. 4.46 R U R' U L' R' B R l b' u 
113. 4.87 U R U R' L U R U r b' u' 
114. 12.45 U L B' L' U' B U' R U l r' b u' 
115. 4.63 U' B L' B L' R U' B L l' b' u 
116. 4.96 U L R B U' R' L' B R' l' b' u' 
117. 5.80 U' L R' U' L' B R L R r 
118. 5.12 U L R' L B R' U L R r u' 
119. 5.16 U R' U B L R' L U' r u' 
120. 4.24 L U L B' R U B' U l b 
121. 3.30 U L U B' R' B R B' l r' b' 
122. 5.16 L' R U B L' R' L' U' l r' u' 
123. 8.20 U' L B' U B' L' U' R' L' l b u' 
124. 4.72 L' B' L' U' B L' B R' l' r b u' 
125. 4.07 L R B' U L R' L R' U' l r' 
126. 6.28 U L' B U' R' B' L R l' r' u' 
127. 5.55 U' L B U L' U B' R' l r b' 
128. 4.64 L R' L U R B' U' R' B r b u 
129. 3.79 U B' L' U' L' R' B U R l r' b' 
130. 5.79 L R' U' L' U R' L' U' l b u 
131. 3.52 U R' B U B U B R B' l' u' 
132. 3.44 U' R U' B' R' U' B' L l r' b' 
133. 3.31 U' B' U R' U B U R' l r' b u 
134. 4.36 U R B' U' R' L B' U' L l b' u 
135. 3.62 R B' R' U' R' U R' U' l' b u' 
136. 5.92 U R U' L' U' B U R' L B r' 
137. 4.24 U' B' L R U B' R L' r b u 
138. 6.56 U' R' B R' U B' U L' l r b u 
139. 3.63 L U' L' B' L' B' U B r' u' 
140. 3.99 U B L R' L' B R' U r' b' 
141. 5.87 U' R B U R B' U B L' l r' b' u' 
142. 4.51 U B' U' B U' B' L B' L' l' b' 
143. 2.99 U L U R U' L' U' L r' b' u' 
144. 4.41 R U' R' L U L' B L' l r' 
145. 3.97 U L' U R U' B' U' L l u' 
146. 2.82 U L' R B' U B L U' b' 
147. 4.31 U' R' B' L R' L B L r b 
148. 4.98 R' U' B' R' B L' R L' l r' b' 
149. 4.55 U' R L U' R U R B' l r' b u' 
150. 2.58 L' U' L R' B' L U' R b 
151. 3.21 U B' R' U' B U' R B' l r' u 
152. 4.74 U R L' U' L B' U B r' b' u 
153. 10.19 U L B U L B L U r u 
154. 3.47 U' B' U L B' U B' U r' b 
155. 3.65 U' L' U' L B U' B' U l' r 
156. 6.43 L U B' L R' B L' U' b u' 
157. 5.70 L U B L R' L B R l r b u 
158. 6.06 B L R' U L' B' U R r' u 
159. 5.75 B U' R' U L' B' R' B l b' u 
160. 4.74 U' B' U' R L B U R' l b u 
161. 4.03 R U B R' U' L R L r b u 
162. 3.63 B U' L B' U L' R B' r' b' u' 
163. 3.12 R' L U' R B L R' L' 
164. 4.90 L U' L B' U' L R' B' r b' u' 
165. 5.33 U' B U' B L B' U L l r b u' 
166. 3.72 B L' R L' R L' U B' l u' 
167. 3.84 R' L' B' L' R U' B L' b 
168. 4.38 U B' L' B L R U R B l' b u' 
169. 5.30 R' B' L R B' U L R B l' r 
170. 4.67 R B' L' R L' R B' L' l' b' 
171. 9.78 B U' L R U L' U L l r b u 
172. 4.38 U R U' R' B R' B U' l' r' b' u 
173. 8.78 U' R' B L R B' L' B l' r b u 
174. 3.92 L' R' L' R L' B' R' U' l r b' u' 
175. 6.49 U L U' R' B R B' L' l r' b u' 
176. 5.64 R' U' R' B L' R' B U r' u' 
177. 7.49 R' L' R B' R L' B' R' l' r b u 
178. 3.61 U L' B L' B' U' L' U' l r' u 
179. 4.90 L B' U L' B' R' B R l' r b' 
180. 2.32 U L U R' U R L' R r b' u 
181. 2.73 U B L U' L' B' R' L r b' u 
182. 3.81 U' R L U B R L R L' l' 
183. 5.12 R L' B R L' R L' B' l' r b' 
184. 3.84 L' U R L' B R' U' R' l' 
185. 3.99 R U L U L' B L R' l r 
186. 4.23 B U B U B U B U l r b u 
187. 6.55 U' R L B' R B R U' b' u' 
188. 3.83 U L R' U B R U R l' b' u 
189. 3.62 U R L' U R L' R L' U' r' b 
190. 3.57 L B' U' L R' L' B' U r' b' u 
191. 4.32 L U L U' R' B' U' L r b u' 
192. 4.01 L R U' R' L' R L' B' l' b' 
193. 5.16 R' U' R U B R' U L l r' b' u 
194. 4.33 U R L B' L' U B U L' l' r u 
195. 3.90 L' B U B' U' R' B' U b' 
196. 5.72 L U B' R' U L' U' L' U r b u 
197. 5.00 U L R U R B' R U' L r u' 
198. 3.02 L' U' B' U' B U' B' U l r' b 
199. 4.21 L U L U R U B R r u' 
200. 5.66 R' L U' L R U' B' R l' u' 
201. 3.75 U B' U' L' R' B' L' B' r' b' 
202. 4.21 U B' U B R' B U' R B l' r 
203. 3.22 U B' U R' L' U R' L' u 
204. 5.74 B L' R' U L' B' R' B' r b' u 
205. 4.01 U R' U L B' R' U B l' r' b' 
206. 3.35 L R' U L' R' B U' R' b' u 
207. 3.35 L' U' R U B L R' L' r' b 
208. 5.81 L B R B U R' L R' r' b' u 
209. 3.44 L' B' U' B R B R B l' r u' 
210. 4.91 B R' B U R L U' L l' r b' u 
211. 1.73 U B U' L' B L B U l' r b' u 
212. 3.47 B L U R B U L R' l r' b 
213. 4.01 B L B' U R L B' L l' r' u 
214. 2.99 U' R L U L R L B l 
215. 4.48 L B' U' B' R B' R U' u' 
216. 3.90 U R U' B' U' L B' L' R' b u' 
217. 6.55 B' U L R' L' R B' R' b' 
218. 4.59 B' U' L B' R' B' L' R r' b u 
219. 3.57 B L' R' L R' L B R' b' u' 
220. 3.25 U R B L B L' U B b 
221. 6.37 U L' B U' B R' B U l r' b' u 
222. 3.60 B U L' R' B' R' U' R' u' 
223. 4.98 L R B R B U B' L l' r' u' 
224. 3.99 L R' U L' R U' B R' 
225. 7.90 R U' B R' U B' U L l b u 
226. 6.14 R B U L B' L U' B l r b u' 
227. 5.96 U' L R U' L' R' U R B' l' r b 
228. 3.79 U B R' L B' L B L B l b 
229. 5.93 U' L B' R L U' L R l' r 
230. 3.41 U R B' R B' U' R U' l' 
231. 5.52 L B' L B' U' R' B' U l' r' b' 
232. 8.11 L U L R U B' U' L' l' r b' u' 
233. 4.62 U R' L B' R' U' B R' l r' b' u' 
234. 3.92 U L' R' L' R U B' L l' r' 
235. 6.21 L' U R' B R' L U' L l' r' b u' 
236. 7.57 R B U' R' B' R' U B' l' r' b 
237. 5.40 U L' R' B U' L B' L l' r b' 
238. 5.71 U' L U' R U' B' L U l b' u 
239. 3.94 U L' B R U B' L' B l r' u 
240. 4.93 U' R B' L R' B L' R' l r' b' u 
241. 3.27 U L U R' U B' U R L' l u' 
242. 4.43 U' L R' B L R U' R' l' 
243. 3.67 B' R L U' L' B' U' R' l r' b' 
244. 3.57 R' L B L' R U' B' R b' u 
245. 5.03 U R B' U' R' U L' U l b' u' 
246. 3.50 U L' U' R L' U' R' B l' r u' 
247. 4.40 L B' U' L' U R U L' R' l r u' 
248. 3.98 B' L B' R' L' B' U B' l r' b 
249. 4.71 R B' L' B U B R' B l r' b' u 
250. 4.58 U L R U B' R' B U' R' l' b u' 
251. 9.27 U B U' B R L' U B' r' b' u 
252. 6.55 U' L' B' U R' L B U B' b' u' 
253. 4.53 L B L' R' L U R U' l' r' u 
254. 5.39 U' R B' L' B L' B' R' r b 
255. 2.99 U R' B L' U' R B U B l u 
256. 3.71 R U' R U' B' R L' U' l b u' 
257. 3.98 U B' L U' L U' R' U' l r u' 
258. 3.71 R' U' R U' R' U L B' b' u 
259. 3.98 U B' L B L U' R B l' r' u 
260. 5.70 L U' R U L' U' L B R' r 
261. 4.67 R' U' B' R B' L' U' R' l b' u 
262. 3.86 U L B U B' L U L r 
263. 5.07 B' R' B U B R' B' L r u 
264. 3.21 U' R B U R' L B' U l r b 
265. 8.05 U' R' B U L' B U R U l r b' u' 
266. 3.53 U' R U' B' R B' R L r' u 
267. 2.46 U R' L' R U B' R L b u 
268. 4.11 U' L' U L' R U' B U' l b' u' 
269. 3.07 U B' R B U' L B U u 
270. 4.98 U L B U' B' L' R B U' l b 
271. 4.84 U' L U' L R B' R' U B l' r 
272. 3.35 U R U' B R' U' L' R l' b' 
273. 4.53 L B R U' B' L' U B' l b' u 
274. 5.66 R' L B' U' R B' L B l u 
275. 5.70 L U' L' B L R' L U' l b 
276. 3.62 U' B R' L' B' R B R L' l r' u' 
277. 6.31 B' R L' B L U' R U l' r 
278. 3.46 L U B' U R' B' R L r u' 
279. 3.58 U' L' U B' U' B' U' R' l' u' 
280. 3.62 U B' R B' L U' B R l r' 
281. 2.63 U B' L' B' L U' B' R l' r' 
282. 3.95 L' B' U' B' L' U B' R u' 
283. 4.93 L R U R' U' B U' L' l' r b u 
284. 3.80 L' R' U' B' R B U R' l' r b' 
285. 2.62 R' L U' B' U' L B U l' r' b' 
286. 5.42 U L R L' R L' B' U' l' r b 
287. 3.30 L' R' L' U' R' L' R' U' l' u 
288. 4.31 U' R L U R' B' U R U' r' b 
289. 3.71 U L U' B U R' B R' r' 
290. 5.08 U B' U' B R' B U' L l' r' b u' 
291. 4.18 U L B' U' B' R U B' b' 
292. 7.50 L' B' R' U R' L' B' U' R l b' u' 
293. 3.21 R L' R' U' L' B R U' l b u' 
294. 2.83 U L R' L R' U' R' L U r' u 
295. 4.83 U' L R L R' B U B l r b 
296. 6.61 U' B' R' L B' R U' B r' 
297. 4.21 R L' B R' L B' R U l r' b 
298. 4.06 U' B' L R' U' B L U L r' u' 
299. 4.07 U B U L' U B' R U' b' u 
300. 6.17 L' U' L' B' R' B U L' r' u 
301. 7.80 L' R U' B' U' B' U L' l' b u' 
302. 4.16 L' U R L B R' U' R' l' r' b u' 
303. 4.65 B U' L R L U B' U l r b u' 
304. 3.95 R' U' B' L' R L' U' R' l' u' 
305. 7.44 U' R U' B' R B U' B' l r' b' u' 
306. 4.62 L' B' U B R' U' B' U l' r' b' 
307. 4.52 U R' B U' B' R' L' R l r' b' u' 
308. 4.16 U B' L' U' L U R L' l r' u' 
309. 3.87 L' U' R' U R' B' L B l' r' b' u 
310. 5.07 U L' U' L' U R' L' U R' l' r' b u 
311. 6.17 U R L B' U' L' B U' r b u 
312. 1.72 U L B L' B U B U b' u' 
313. 4.12 U L' B' R' U L U' L l' r' b' u 
314. 5.06 U L B' R L U L' R' l r' b' u 
315. 4.83 L' B L' U B L' R L' r' b u 
316. 5.27 U' L U' B L' B L' R' L l r u' 
317. 2.85 U L' B' R L' B' R' B U l 
318. 4.35 U' B L' B U' R B' U' l r' u' 
319. 4.41 U B' L U L B' U L' l' r b u' 
320. 3.78 U L' B R' L B' R' L' l' r 
321. 5.48 R' B L' U R B L U' l' r' b u' 
322. 2.58 U' B L U' L R L U r u' 
323. 4.24 U' B L' U R' U L' B' R' l' r' b' 
324. 5.26 R' U' L' R B' R' B' R' l' r b' 
325. 4.16 L R L B R U R L' r u' 
326. 3.86 R B' U B' L B L' B l' r' b' 
327. 6.77 U L U L' R L' U' R l r' b u' 
328. 4.91 R U R B' R L U' B l r u 
329. 6.29 L' U L U' L' B' R' L l r b 
330. 7.26 U B L' B U L' R L' l' r b 
331. 3.89 U R L' U L' B R B r b u' 
332. 5.32 R' L U L B R' B L' l' r u 
333. 4.55 U' R' U R' B U' R L B' l' b' u' 
334. 3.64 R' U' L' R' U R' L' U u 
335. 5.07 B' U R' L U' R B' L' l u' 
336. 3.69 L B L B U' B' U B' l' u' 
337. 4.74 U L R' B' R' L' R L' r b' u' 
338. 2.89 U L' U B L' B' L' B l r b' u 
339. 5.16 U L' B R U B' R L' U r b' 
340. 3.17 U R U R' L' R L' U' b 
341. 8.83 U B R' L' R U B' L R' l r b u' 
342. 2.99 U' L U' L U R' B L' u 
343. 3.31 U R' B' L' U' L U L l' r' 
344. 4.68 U R' U' B L U B R l b u' 
345. 6.61 U' R B' L' R U' R' L' l' r' u' 
346. 3.49 U' L R B' U L U L U l' b 
347. 6.09 U L' U' R L' B' U B' l' r u' 
348. 4.07 L B L B U R' B U' l' r b' u' 
349. 4.15 B U L R' B L B R l r b 
350. 4.88 L R' U B R L' B' L l r' b u' 
351. 2.99 U' L B R' B' R L U' b u 
352. 8.97 U R B L' B' R B' L U' r b' u' 
353. 8.23 L B U' L' B U R B' L' b u' 
354. 3.81 L' U R L R U' B' U' l' b u' 
355. 3.64 L R' B L U B' R U' l r' u' 
356. 4.25 L B U B R' L B' L b' u 
357. 5.25 U B L' B L' U' B L' U' r' b u 
358. 4.34 U L R' L B R' L B r' b u 
359. 4.68 R B' U' R B' U B' L l' r' b' 
360. 4.68 U L' B' R L' U L' U B' l' r' u 
361. 4.70 L U' R' U' B L' U L r u 
362. 3.56 U L B' U' R B L B' l r' b' u' 
363. 5.07 U L R U' L U B' L l' r' b' u 
364. 4.44 L U L U' R' B' U B l r 
365. 4.12 R' B' R L' R U B' U' b 
366. 3.21 U L' R L' U R L' R b' u' 
367. 3.71 L R B L' R B' R' U' r b' 
368. 5.42 R U R' U' R' U' R U l r' b u 
369. 3.89 U L B R U' L' R U' l' r u' 
370. 4.11 U B' R L B' U B' U' l' r b u' 
371. 3.70 U' B' L' U R' L U' R' L l' r' b u' 
372. 4.16 U B R' U' B U' R' U' B l' b 
373. 2.81 U R' L R' L' B L R l b 
374. 5.14 U' L' U' B' U B' R' L r' b' u 
375. 5.23 U R' B L U' L' R U R l r b' u' 
376. 5.42 L R' L' B' R U L B U' l' r b u' 
377. 5.12 U R U' B' U' R' B L' r' u' 
378. 4.54 L B U' L B L' R' B' l' r b' 
379. 5.82 L B' U R' U R B R' l r b u 
380. 4.25 L U' L U R' B' U' L l r' 
381. 6.52 U' B R U' R' B R U' l r u 
382. 4.96 B L R' L' B' R U' B' l' r' b 
383. 4.13 L R B' U B R' B L' l' u 
384. 5.09 B' U B' U' L' R U' R r' u' 
385. 5.21 U' B' L U' R U' B' L' R l r u 
386. 3.86 U' L' R U' L' U' L B' l' r b u 
387. 3.12 U' L R B' L' U' L B' b' u' 
388. 6.33 L' U' R' B R' L' R L' U' 
389. 3.57 B' U' L R B' L' U' L' r 
390. 4.25 U B' R' U R' B L' U' R' l' b' u 
391. 5.34 U R' U L' U' B' U R' r' u' 
392. 6.16 U' B' U B' L R' U' B U' r' u' 
393. 2.62 U' L U' L' U B' U' B l' b u' 
394. 4.82 R L' U' R B L' B' L' l r u' 
395. 2.94 B' L' R U L' U' R' B' l b' u' 
396. 6.82 U' B U L R U' B L r b' u' 
397. 4.55 L B R U' B L' U' L' b' u 
398. 4.19 L U' B' R L U' L' B R' l r' b' 
399. 6.51 U L B' L B' L R U l' r b u 
400. 3.90 L R' U' B' L' U' R' B' l' r b' 
401. 4.14 L B' U L' B' U R' U' l' b u 
402. 5.98 L B' R B' L U' R U b' u' 
403. 3.97 U L U' L B' L' U' R l' 
404. 3.41 L' B R B U' B R' B' l r' 
405. 4.89 L' R' U L' B U R B l r' b' u' 
406. 3.26 R' U' R B' R B L' U b' u 
407. 5.77 R L B' U L B' L U r' b 
408. 5.30 L R U B' R' U' B U' l r' u 
409. 3.55 L U L U' R U L B' b u' 
410. 4.30 U' L' R B' U B' U R U' l' b 
411. 4.30 R L R' B' L R' U' B l' r u 
412. 6.36 U' B L B' L B' R' L l' r b' u' 
413. 8.21 U' R' U' L' R B L' U B' l r' u 
414. 4.22 U L' B U B U B U B r b' 
415. 4.43 U R B' L R B' L' U' L l' r' b u 
416. 4.78 U R B' R U' B' L B' b 
417. 11.81 U R B U L R U B L' r b u' 
418. 5.07 L' R' L B L' U' B L' l' r' b' u 
419. 5.04 U L B' L' U B' R L R' l r b u


----------



## FinnGamer (May 13, 2018)

Got my first sub 1:10 official 5x5 average and because achieving goals always motivates, here is a pb 5x5 single:
1. 58.11 F' B' Lw Uw Rw Fw Rw L Fw B' F' U R Dw2 L' D Fw' U B' Dw D2 B' Fw' Lw' B2 F D2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw R Rw B Fw Bw' R2 L Bw' B' U Rw U' R2 Fw2 Dw' Rw Fw2 Uw2 U2 D' Dw' R Uw Lw F2 L2 Lw' Bw2 Dw D2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 14, 2018)

@asacuber GJ but spoiler pls


----------



## xyzzy (May 14, 2018)

13.033 ao12 while grinding for a sub-15 global average (stuck at 15.1-ish) as I wait for my computer to finish some [redacted] computations.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-14
avg of 12: 13.033

Time List:
1. 13.999 B2 D' B L' D R U' F B L' F2 R F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 Fw Uw2
2. 12.871 F2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F' D2 F L2 F U' L2 U2 F' L' R2 F L' D F Rw2
3. 13.424 B2 U' D' L' U2 F' R' D' L B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L B2 L' D' Rw
4. 13.120 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 R' B R U' F L R F' U' B Fw Uw2
5. (10.576) F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 F R D2 L' B2 F U' F L2 B2 Fw Uw
6. 13.472 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 B L' B' R2 U' R D2 U2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
7. (20.679) B' D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 F U B D' L2 F2 L' U F2 Rw
8. 12.616 U R2 U' F' D' R' B2 L U R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 F2 Fw Uw'
9. 11.313 R' F' B2 L B' U' R D L D2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' F' Rw Uw'
10. 11.063 B2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R2 U2 B' U F' R2 B D2 U R' F R2 Rw
11. 16.968 R' B' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 F2 R B2 F D' B2 L' R2 B' D2 Rw'
12. 11.480 R2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B R D' L' B' L2 F U B' D Fw'


----------



## Kumato (May 15, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> 13.033 ao12 while grinding for a sub-15 global average (stuck at 15.1-ish) as I wait for my computer to finish some [redacted] computations.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-14
> avg of 12: 13.033
> ...



A quick question, why do you use BLD scrambles?
(Good times, BTW)


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 15, 2018)

Some 2x2 PB's and just good times in general. The Ao5-Ao100 are all PB's and I am really happy with the times. 

Times:
Single: 1.02
Mo3: 1.60
Ao5: 1.74 PB by 0.01
Ao12: 1.89 PB and First sub 2 Ao12. My previous PB was 2.10 so a decent jump
Ao50: 2.23 PB Previous PB was 2.40
Ao100: 2.38 PB Previous PB was 2.46


----------



## xyzzy (May 15, 2018)

Kumato said:


> A quick question, why do you use BLD scrambles?


It's only two more moves at most; might as well. I pretty much just plan whatever I see immediately and this reduces my bias towards white cross slightly. (I'd rather think of them as "random orientation" rather than "for BLD", because I obviously am not doing blind solves.)


----------



## Kumato (May 15, 2018)

Good idea, might start using it.


----------



## xyzzy (May 16, 2018)

Accidentally broke my megaminx ao12 PB by around five seconds. Still don't entirely like how the Galaxy v2 M feels, but it gives results all right. (Also, there was a weird lockup on the second-last move of the 1:22 solve, but it was still the fastest anyway lol.)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-17
avg of 12: 1:27.277

Time List:
1:31.791, 1:23.233, 1:32.730, 1:28.066, 1:28.425, 1:25.264, (1:39.610), 1:25.296, 1:25.455, 1:26.893, (1:22.607), 1:25.614


----------



## ZaTank (May 21, 2018)

Did my first 3BLD solve today!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 22, 2018)

Official *59.52* Megaminx average
(1:00.11, (1:10.09), (57.91), 59.39+, 59.05)

The last solve was ridiculously stressful. I had failed sub1 on the last solve in round 1 and didn't want it to happen again.
And I had borrowed a magnetic v2 in round one, but we both made finals so I had to use my non magnetic v1.

Also my first official sub 10 single on 3x3 (9.86) and a nice sub 12 average (11.74). Failed round 2 and missed semis.


----------



## asacuber (May 23, 2018)

pb

Best avg of 12: 1.63 (from 23 to 34)
1) 1.49 F2 U' R2 F' U F U2 F' U'
2) 2.52 U2 F R2 U2 F R' U' R F
3) 1.61 F2 R' F2 R2 F' R' U R2 U'
4) 1.62 R2 U2 F U2 F' R U' R U2
5) 1.83 F R F' R U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
6) 1.19 R' U' R2 U' F R' F' U2 R2
7) 1.85 U F2 U' F R2 F' U2 F' U
8) 1.91 R2 F2 R U' F' U R' U R2
9) 1.43 U F R' F R2 F' U' F2 U'
10) 1.63 U' R F2 R F2 U' F U2 R'
11) 1.10 U2 R' F2 U' R F U R' U2
12) 1.76 R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R' F' U


----------



## James Hake (May 24, 2018)

third fastest single ever, choke on the auf cost me a pb (remains 6.82)

1. 7.16 B R' B R D B2 U' R D B2 D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F'

z2 y
*R’ U’ F2 D D F D’* // cross (7/7)
*y’ R U’ R2’ U R* // F2L1 (5/12)
*U’ R U’ R’ U y’ L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L* // F2L2 (12/24)
*U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U’ R* // F2L3 (8/32)
*y L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L* // F2L4 (7/39)
*U’ R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’* // OLL
*U2 *// PLL skip (39 HTM)

39 / 7.16 = 5.44 tps


----------



## asacuber (May 24, 2018)

nar tommorow (jk lol)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-24
avg of 5: 1.31

Time List:
1. 1.33 U2 R U2 F U' F2 U2 R' U2 
2. 1.35 U2 F2 U' R' F R U' F U 
3. 1.26 U' R2 U R F2 U R U' R2 
4. (1.15) F' R2 U F' R F U F2 R2 
5. (4.61) R2 U' R2 U R F2 U F' U'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 27, 2018)

Finally got my first sub 8 single
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-26
single: 7.99

Time List:
1. 7.99 B U' D B R L2 U' R B' U2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 U
x2 y' // inspection
R' U L2 F' // cross
y' R' U' R U' y L' U L // f2l 1
U R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // f2l 2
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // f2l 3
y U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l 4
U' Rw U Rw' R U R' U' Rw U' Rw' // oll
U2 // pll skip
51 htm/7.99=6.38 tps


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 27, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-26
avg of 5: 3.17

Time List:
1. 3.28 B' U L' U' L U L B' R' 
2. 3.24 L B' U' B' R U' L' R 
3. (2.18) U' L U' B L R L' U' 
4. (5.79) B' L' R U R B' L' U' 
5. 2.98 R U' L' U' B R U' R' U'


----------



## asacuber (May 27, 2018)

3rd place at indian nats 1.93 avg
2nd in fmc with 32.67 mean

wee


----------



## xyzzy (May 27, 2018)

Ao100 PB, also my hands kind of hurt now.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-28
avg of 100: 14.331

Time List:
11.735, 14.220, 16.458, 14.480, 13.997, 15.350, 12.296, 14.190, 13.998, 15.248, 15.503, 15.796, 11.512, 12.104, 14.655, 15.708+, 15.321, 12.179, 13.838, 13.083, 13.884, 14.843, 14.132, 13.734, 14.245, 12.969, 17.069, 17.863, 14.013, (9.874), (19.662), 16.117, 17.514, 13.993, 14.707, 13.319, 15.748, 11.950, (11.265), 12.359, 14.508, (20.290), 13.519, 14.192, 16.697, 13.154, 16.889, 11.950, 14.781, 12.649, 14.708, 13.878, 15.949, 13.512, 15.641, 13.814, 13.384, 13.929, 16.741, 15.028, 14.325, 14.976, 13.472, 14.041, 15.258, 18.065, 12.630, 13.824, (10.276), 14.477, 11.926, 16.630, 12.471, 14.879, 15.357, 12.262, 12.569, 14.742, 17.174, (18.929), 13.596, 16.362, 14.191, 16.972, 12.166, (18.915), 13.347, 14.533, 13.680, 13.251, (10.994), (11.498), 13.899, 13.392, (25.445+), 11.889, 12.270, 16.184, 15.589, 14.298

That one sub-10 solve had a double Sune for ZBLL and a pretty smooth F2L. Still chasing after the sub-15 global.

e: And an okay Petrus ao100 I guess. The gap between my Petrus and regular times really should be smaller though.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-28
avg of 100: 16.662

Time List:
13.877, 18.814, 20.465, 17.843, (22.636), 16.479, 17.058, 14.280, 14.099, 18.878, 17.583, 18.909, 15.454, 16.722, 15.526, 16.207, 17.172, 17.809, 17.836, 19.428, 17.541, 16.790, 19.382, 14.533, 14.189, 20.789, 19.604, 15.831, (23.903), 19.420, 18.938, 20.943, 19.156, 19.536+, 15.634, 15.242, 20.301, 18.220, 19.217, 18.314, (31.837), 22.061, 18.969, 14.676, 14.575, 14.907, 17.104, 15.582, 17.237, 14.394, 15.593, 20.535, 17.378, 13.776, 13.339, 13.974, 13.768, (12.118), 14.222, 14.889, (12.179), 15.192, 16.919, 15.401, (28.011), (13.083), 17.549, 19.502, (12.574), 15.137, 17.170, 19.259, 18.681, 17.863, 15.653, (22.282), 17.354, 13.260, 15.486, (13.195), 18.677, 16.318, 13.557, 15.586, 14.963, 15.739, 16.062, 16.519, 15.881, 14.044, 14.242, 15.805, 13.473, 17.241, 13.836, 18.040, 14.976, 16.330, 13.730, 15.144


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 27, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> PB 3x3 single
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-27
> single: 6.62
> ...


Description


----------



## Hazel (May 28, 2018)

PCMS PB single of 12.964! This method is a million times more fun than CFOP


----------



## S2000 Life (May 28, 2018)

Got a pb ao5 rn 29.999 (Truncated 28.579)!!!!!
1.26.365 B2U2B2D'B2R'FL'BRLF2L2U'B2U'L2DF2
2.(36.006)(+2) L'FU2F2R2F2D'B2U2LU'B2D2R2U2R2F'R2B
3.(26.253) B'L2F'D2R2F'U2L2D'UF'R2BR'B2L2DF2U2
4.28.895 BDF2D2LB'UFB'R2F2U2B2UF2R2U'L2B2U'
5.28.479(+2)LU'B'UDR'LFR2BD'R2U'R2B2U'D2R2D2B2


----------



## Aaditya (May 28, 2018)

2nd place in 2x2 at Indian nationals


----------



## GenTheThief (May 28, 2018)

Clock N' Cats 2018

11.65 official PB average
.1 improvement from last weekend
2+ on an official 9.44 PB single in finals, missed out on an 11.34 average.

7x7, PRed by a lot. 10 second in single and 13 seconds in mo3

Failed mega, entirely missed podium.

Sub 50 average in feet, but I messed up two solves and got 58+, corner twisted a 33 and got a 47 instead, missed 1st place by a second and top WR100 by half a second.
Then the kid who got first didn't want a second round, so now I'm going to be stuck with these (mediocre) results for another year because feet.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 28, 2018)

I got my first official 5x5 BLD success [29:56.00] and I was the only person that got a 5x5 BLD success at the competition. I am also the first cuber in Colorado to get a success in 5x5 BLD.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 28, 2018)

I managed to qualify for Nats in 4x4 with a 1:07 average and I got my second best ever, a 56.8!

In One Handed, I qualified for nationals with a 30.03 average, and in finals, I got an overall PB Average of 29.20 with an overall PB Single 22.92!

Square 1 went unexpectedly well with a 30 average and a 24 single, both overall PBs.

In other news, I got a 3.8 Skewb single, a good 3x3 Average, and a decent clock average.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 28, 2018)

Nice! I meant to say Sig though. Oops..


----------



## Jack314 (May 28, 2018)

I recently got a PB of 6.75 for 3x3x3. When I started my first speedcubing stint the world record was the famous 7.08. This is the first time I have gone faster than that (my previous PB was 7.50).

Scramble: D' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L U2 R' F' L2 U' L B F R


----------



## xyzzy (May 29, 2018)

444 PB single by about half a second:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-29
single: 37.470

Time List:
1. 37.470 U D' F R' B2 U' L B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 D B' Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 F' D2 R' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 L' U2 Uw' B2 D' F Rw Uw D2 Rw F2 Uw2 U' F

Fullstep with no parity; ended with some 2GLL case I should probably learn a better alg for eventually.

e: lolscramble but with double parity, RIP

1. 42.006 L' B2 D F B L2 B R U' B D R2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 F Uw2 L2 F' D2 R2 Uw D' L' B2 U' B' Rw Uw F2 L' Fw' Rw2 B'

double edit: PB ao50/ao100 too (second time I've gotten a sub-50 ao50 and first sub-50 ao100), no DNFs in the whole session, and my longest cubing session ever.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-29
solves/total: 200/200

single
best: 37.470
worst: 1:23.490

mean of 3
current: 46.794 (σ = 5.17)
best: 43.292 (σ = 3.77)

avg of 5
current: 49.166 (σ = 0.34)
best: 44.912 (σ = 3.23)

avg of 12
current: 49.008 (σ = 2.58)
best: 46.816 (σ = 3.85)

avg of 50
current: 49.126 (σ = 3.42)
best: 49.096 (σ = 3.42)

avg of 100
current: 49.882 (σ = 4.03)
best: 49.882 (σ = 4.03)

avg of 200
current: 50.499 (σ = 3.88)
best: 50.499 (σ = 3.88)

Average: 50.499 (σ = 3.88)
Mean: 50.678

Time List:
50.275, 49.287, 51.926, 49.862, 43.279, 50.478, 49.407, 47.959, 51.563, 55.495, 44.951, 57.952, 50.233, 51.951, 51.092+, 55.315, 59.044, 48.521, 46.952, 53.573, 49.178, 43.192, 55.698, 51.209, 56.462, 56.224, 51.667, 50.933, 50.621, 55.762, 55.608, 46.491, 51.566, 1:04.155, 50.822, 58.080, 50.153, 49.343, 56.271, 52.722, 51.586, 46.974, 50.333, 48.721, 45.261, 54.275, 48.376, 58.278, 49.536, 54.406, 43.901, 54.320, 45.901, 44.730, 50.286, 47.248, 54.590, 46.067, 46.950, 49.204, 44.526, 37.470, 53.118, 52.631, 51.977, 54.680, 58.596, 44.110, 51.091, 50.760, 51.692, 50.535, 57.073, 46.383, 1:04.727, 51.410, 57.582, 46.855, 53.709, 46.927, 49.927, 47.988, 54.874, 56.364, 52.546, 1:03.955, 46.208, 50.068, 55.059, 45.052, 51.431, 42.673, 54.867, 50.791, 1:00.335, 49.784, 48.209, 42.106, 51.135, 53.845, 50.697, 45.755, 47.640, 40.895, 41.341, 57.533, 54.284, 44.764, 48.350, 1:23.490, 49.523, 48.746+, 46.998, 42.006, 50.614, 46.179, 53.414, 50.406, 46.839, 40.115, 50.958, 55.459, 56.863, 55.129, 54.156, 51.958, 54.336, 49.445, 54.862, 56.331, 45.874, 55.968, 55.515, 52.111, 45.680, 50.343, 45.732, 43.912, 58.897, 47.139, 47.148, 56.687, 58.003, 54.295, 43.577, 52.947, 50.571, 52.941, 56.142, 47.477, 49.391, 52.024, 53.851, 42.738, 51.047, 53.301, 48.075, 53.928, 50.934, 48.369, 46.102, 50.410, 48.655, 51.781, 58.475, 48.423, 45.757, 47.011+, 54.769+, 44.897, 50.667, 49.670, 53.167, 59.323, 45.009, 45.983, 49.405, 45.135, 42.133, 1:01.507, 51.318, 49.607, 42.479, 45.226, 46.741, 54.343, 44.593, 42.414, 46.302, 56.674, 46.747, 48.734, 51.271, 45.015, 53.839, 49.262, 49.445, 50.672, 40.918, 48.792


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Fullstep with no parity; ended with some 2GLL case I should probably learn a better alg for eventually.


[U]R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2

I'm not sure if this is any good for big cubes, and though it has some major regripping, I still use for TH and OH.
Maybe I should find a better alg too...


----------



## whatshisbucket (May 30, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> [U]R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2
> 
> I'm not sure if this is any good for big cubes, and though it has some major regripping, I still use for TH and OH.
> Maybe I should find a better alg too...



This alg's fine; it has no regrips if you are comfortable doing U moves by pushing with your left index finger.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 31, 2018)

I think these are all PB's.
Single - 1.09
Mo3 - 2.16
Ao5 - 2.48
Ao12 - 2.84
Ao25 - 2.95
Ao50 - 3.16
Ao100 - 3.21
Ao200 - 3.28
Ao500 - 3.37


----------



## James Hake (Jun 1, 2018)

first sub 10 ao12 with a 9.10 pb#2 ao5

9.67, 9.80, 12.03, (14.84), 10.09, 10.53, 9.02, 9.32, 9.45, 8.96, (8.37), 10.44 = *9.93 ao12*


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 2, 2018)

So I had a bunch (300+) of feet times written in a notebook, so I spent 20m manually entering them into cstimer, and it turns out that I had improved a bunch.

30.92 single
36.84 mo3
38.06 ao5
41.72 ao12
45.01 ao50
46.22 ao100

yayy


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 2, 2018)

sub four single _finally_

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-2
avg of 12: 4:29.303

Time List:
4:48.231, 4:42.409, (5:04.424), 4:48.846, 4:30.656, 4:02.121, 4:19.117, 4:37.519, 4:36.930, 4:21.175, 4:06.022, (3:50.466)

Relubed my Wuji after the fourth solve; the 4:02.121 was briefly a PB single and I broke it half an hour later with a 3:50.466. I'm _so_ done with 7×7×7 now.


----------



## James Hake (Jun 3, 2018)

first sub 9 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-3
avg of 5: 8.80

Time List:
1. (9.57) B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 R B2 U F R2 U L F2 R D 
2. 9.51 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R D F D2 U R' D' L B U 
3. 8.33 L U' B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D L' D2 R2 B2 F' U B F' R2 
4. 8.56 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U' L F R2 D' R U B' U L2 R2 
5. (7.74) L2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F R2 B U2 L2 D R2 U B' U' B' L' F2 R


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

At last! I finally got my first sub 30 FMC solution. I am really happy with this solution, especially since I was able to get to AB4C in just 21 moves. The scramble was from the Weekly Berkley FMC, so in case anyone is going to do it, I put it all in spoilers.



Spoiler: FMC Solution



Scramble: F L' R' F2 U2 L' F D2 R' U2 B' D F' B L U' D B' U2 F'

F B R2 D R' U2 R2 U'//2X2X2 [8/8]
B' L D B L'//F2L-1 [5/13]
D' B' D B2 R' B' R D //AB4C [8/21]

1st Skeleton: F B R2 D R' & U2 R2 U' B' L D B L' D' B' D B2 R' B' R D [21 moves]
Insert at &: R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 [cancels 4 moves]

2nd Skeleton: F B R2 D R2 D' R U2 R' D R' $ U' B' L D B L' D' B' D B2 R' B' R D
Insert at $: R U' L' U R' U' L U [cancels 4 moves]

Final solution:
F B R2 D R2 D' R U2 R' D U' L' U R' U' L B' L D B L' D' B' D B2 R' B' R D [29 moves]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2018)

bleh

Average of 5: 6.52
1. 5.94 R' B U2 D' R' B2 D2 B L' B' U F2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 
2. (5.55) B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B L' U' R2 
3. (7.97) D2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 L R' F' R' U F2 L' R2 U F' D B' 
4. 7.79 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 F L2 U' R' U2 L' F' L' D2 
5. 5.83 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U L F' D2 F' L' U' L R B' R


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 5, 2018)

Random almost-sub-3:00 ao12:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-5
solves/total: 12/12

Average: 3:01.808 (σ = 9.54)
Mean: 3:04.654

Time List:
2:48.497, 3:16.159, 2:57.351, 3:51.964, 2:58.796, 2:55.950, 2:58.578, 3:17.067, 2:52.593, 3:06.620, 3:06.466, 2:45.803

I think I'll reward myself with a Shadow if I ever manage to get sub-3:00 global.


----------



## Zman04 (Jun 7, 2018)

I got my first sub 10 in comp! (8.04)

Pretty lucky. Easy Oll and a Pll skip


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 7, 2018)

Lit day for PBs:
2.07 Skewb single (this was yesterday oh well). 3 moves to sledge.
51.44 megaminx single (down from 55.33). It was kinda lucky. skipped EP and had some other lucky stuff, but not sure how it go so fast.
.49 2x2 single (down from 1.10). Scramble was U' R' U' R. Solution was y2 L' U L U. Didn't think my first sub-1 would be so fast.


----------



## Cubing Cavies (Jun 7, 2018)

i got a 3x3 PB of 44.21, yeah its bad but god for me


----------



## asacuber (Jun 8, 2018)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-8
solves/total: 107/107

single
best: 7.25
worst: 17.17

mean of 3
current: 13.37 (σ = 1.22)
best: 8.10 (σ = 0.90)

avg of 5
current: 11.94 (σ = 1.45)
best: 8.43 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 12
current: 11.11 (σ = 1.78)
best: 8.66 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 25
current: 10.90 (σ = 1.53)
best: 9.24 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 50
current: 10.65 (σ = 1.43)
best: 9.75 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 100
current: 10.28 (σ = 1.33)
best: 10.11 (σ = 1.25)

Average: 10.19 (σ = 1.27)
Mean: 10.34

Time List:
1. 10.06 B2 D F2 D' R2 D B2 U B2 R2 U' L B D2 F' U' F D' F2 R2 
2. 8.66 L' B U L' B' R2 L2 F' U R2 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' F2 D' F' 
3. 10.60 B F2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B L' D' B U' L U2 F2 R2 
4. 7.98 D2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F U' L' F R F' D2 B D2 B 
5. 10.19 R' F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 R2 D F D L R2 U F' R2 U L' 
6. 8.08 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 L B' D L' B R2 B R' D' B' 
7. 9.24 B D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 R D L' R B U R U' 
8. 10.21 R2 F' D L' D' B2 U2 B' U R L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U 
9. 8.24 F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' U' R F U B' U' F U2 R2 
10. 9.34 R' D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 R F L2 F2 R2 D L F2 R B' 
11. 12.18 B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D B' L R D2 B' L' F' 
12. 10.14 R F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D U B2 R2 F U' F' L U' B' F' D' 
13. 9.54 L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L D2 U F D2 B R F2 R' D2 
14. 10.06 F D2 R' U2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 D' F L2 R D2 U L2 R 
15. 10.45 U' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F L B2 D' R' U' L D R B' 
16. 10.37 R' U2 D B R' D' R L2 U D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R D2 L' 
17. 9.48 L' D' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 R' B F' D' L2 D2 B' D F 
18. 10.09 B' D2 L2 U' R B L' B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 L D' 
19. 10.42 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F' R F D2 U' R' U B L R2 
20. 9.10 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D' B U' L' U' B U' F U2 
21. 11.43 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F D' B' R U' F L' D U2 L2 
22. 11.45 L D R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D U F' L2 U 
23. 9.28 F L2 F2 L B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 R F U L' D2 L F2 U2 R D 
24. 10.95 L2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' F L2 U2 L' U2 L B2 U' 
25. 8.13 B' R' D2 R' U F2 D' B2 R' F' D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' 
26. 11.05 D2 L2 F D2 R2 B L2 F L2 R2 D' B L R2 D B L B' D' R 
27. 9.72 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B L2 U2 B U2 L R' D L' B2 
28. 12.67 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F' D' R' U R2 F2 L' R2 
29. 10.19 U B2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' B L2 U' L R F L2 U2 F' 
30. 8.88 F2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' L F D' L' R2 F 
31. 10.84 U B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 L2 U R' B2 U F' D2 L U F' 
32. 13.99 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D' B2 D U' R' U' R F 
33. 10.91 R2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D F2 R D2 B' U' B' D F2 L' 
34. 9.58 L D2 B R L B' U R' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B D 
35. 11.77 B U' R' U' L' D F' D' F R2 F2 B2 U2 D' L2 U D B2 R2 F' 
36. 10.01 R B' U' R2 L' F' L D L' U' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 
37. 13.42 D B' R' L2 D' B' R' U D R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
38. 9.15 F2 U' L B2 U2 B' D' R' L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 F U' 
39. 17.17 L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 D F2 U B2 R' B' L2 D' R' D' B2 D U' B' 
40. 8.38 F2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B' L' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L' F U 
41. 10.78 L2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 D F2 R2 F' R D2 U' R' F D2 
42. 9.03 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R D2 R' U R' B' L D2 U B F' U2 
43. 9.87 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 L D F2 R B' R' D' L2 B2 F' 
44. 7.79 D2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R' D L F' D2 U B' R2 B2 D2 
45. 7.27 B R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L' D' U2 B L' B R' 
46. 9.29 D' U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' L B' U R2 F2 D' F2 D' U B 
47. 10.43 R2 D' L U L' F' D' F' R' B R2 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 
48. 8.51 U' L2 D2 B2 L D2 L' B2 L B2 R B2 U B' L F D' L F D2 F 
49. 9.57 R L' B U' L2 D' B U2 D2 R2 F2 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B 
50. 9.70 B U2 B D2 R2 B U2 L2 F L2 F L U F2 D' B D' U2 F2 R' 
51. 7.32 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R D' F U B2 L R2 U2 B' F' 
52. 9.09 B F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U R B F' L F' 
53. 7.90 D' U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' F U' B' R U L2 
54. 8.31 B U' R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 B D' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 
55. 9.15 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 U R D B F U' F2 U2 L' B' L 
56. 8.92 B R D' R2 F B' R' F U R2 U2 B2 L F2 L U2 R' D2 B2 R2 
57. 10.42 B' R D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 U2 B2 F' L D' U2 R D U' B R2 
58. 11.43 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 L D L' B2 D B L R2 D' L2 
59. 9.83 D2 B U' D' R2 L U2 D R' B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 R' D2 L D2 B 
60. 9.37 F2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U B R D B2 R U2 B U' L R2 
61. 8.39 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 U L B R' B2 D B2 D2 F' L' 
62. 11.81 L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 B D B2 U2 L B 
63. 10.08 D2 B F2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R' D2 F' U R2 U2 L' U2 
64. 9.24 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 F R U R' U' B U' B L2 B' 
65. 9.71 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 F R2 F2 U F2 R' U2 B' D2 F' R D2 F' 
66. 9.58 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 D R' F L' U2 
67. 9.93 F U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' F L' B F' U B R U2 R' 
68. 10.71 D' F2 B' D F U' B' D R' L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D 
69. 10.09 F' U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B L' B2 F D F2 U' L R 
70. 11.11 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 D' B2 D' B R' F R2 F2 D' R' 
71. 10.43 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F U F' R' B' U L' R2 
72. 10.21 U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' L' F' U' R B L' R2 B' R' B F' 
73. 10.32 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B' D R2 B2 D F2 L F R U2 
74. 8.84 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D B U' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 R D L' 
75. 15.73 R' B2 D R' F B' U F2 D F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 B R2 D2 F B2 D2 
76. 12.24 F2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D R' D2 B' L2 F' D R2 B2 D B2 
77. 7.25 U' B2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 R U2 R2 F' L2 D R' F L2 B L' U 
78. 12.32 D2 B2 U2 R F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 L B D L' R F' U F2 L' B2 
79. 8.85 F' L2 B L' U' L2 D2 F2 D2 R B R2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' 
80. 8.96 B R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D' U' R F' D B2 R' 
81. 11.75 D2 B2 R' D' L' U' R F R2 F2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' L2 B2 R' D2 B' 
82. 14.04 U' F D B2 U F' U2 L2 B R' D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 B 
83. 9.33 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F D2 L2 D' B F' U L' F' 
84. 9.04 F' D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 R F2 D U F L' U 
85. 9.69 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 B' U' B' D2 R' D F' L R 
86. 9.88 R' L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D B U L' R2 D' L' U2 R B 
87. 10.16 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' D B' L' R U R U L2 B2 
88. 10.67 L' U B' D R' D' L U' D L F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L D2 
89. 10.37 F L2 F R2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B' L R U2 L U L2 B2 
90. 12.55 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F R2 B' D2 L' U' F' D B2 L2 D' B L 
91. 15.26 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 U' F' L' R F L' U R' D2 F' D 
92. 13.28 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B' F' U' L D' B2 D2 B' R' D2 
93. 9.66 D' R2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F L' U' B F R' U' F2 D2 L' 
94. 12.07 D2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F U' B2 D' F' R 
95. 9.98 F R2 B' R2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 D' R U2 B' D L' R' U F' R2 
96. 10.46 R2 B2 L D2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 L D2 U R' F L2 D' L2 U' B U' 
97. 15.94 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 B' F' L' B2 D L B2 R' F U2 
98. 10.05 U F2 U' L2 U F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L B R F2 U F R B' F2 U2 
99. 8.94 B D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 F L' F' L2 U L2 U2 R' B R2 U' 
100. 10.37 R' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L B2 R D' U' B' U2 F' R 
101. 8.80 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L' R2 B2 R F2 U2 D R B' F2 D L2 B2 R' 
102. 11.37 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B D L' D L U' L 
103. 10.37 U' F U2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U B U2 F L' B R2 D U' 
104. 9.42 B' F2 U2 L B2 R D2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 U F' R2 D R' U2 R' U 
105. 14.65 B R' L B L D B R2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' F' 
106. 13.24 U' F' D2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 F D' B' L R B2 D' L' D U 
107. 12.21 L D2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B D' F2 U' R' F2 D2 U L



all pbs except single


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 8, 2018)

my previous pb was 7.99 lol
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-8
single: 6.63

Time List:
1. 6.63 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 L' D B R U' F2 U2 L R D' L2
x2 y' // inspection
D F D' R' D2 // cross
R U' R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL+PLL skip
U2 // AUF
33 htm = 4.98 tps oof


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 9, 2018)

Just a few minutes ago I got a PB single with a time of 16.83 scramble is D L D2 B2 U F' B D' F U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U


----------



## Hazel (Jun 10, 2018)

I broke my 3x3 PB Ao5, 12, 50, and 100 all by fairly significant margins!


----------



## asacuber (Jun 12, 2018)

huh


Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-12
avg of 5: 15.92

Time List:
1. 15.94 L' D' B2 U D R' D' B' F2 R' L2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 
2. (16.88) D F2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 F U F L' R2 U B' F' 
3. 14.95 R' U B2 U' F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R F2 L F D2 L' R D' R' 
4. 16.86 B2 L2 F D' B' L2 U L2 F' B2 D2 F2 R' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' 
5. (14.35) R U2 L2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F L' U' F2 R2 D U F' D'

OH btw


----------



## Hazel (Jun 13, 2018)

Don't know if this really counts as an accomplishment but I just got what I think is my first non-AUF last layer skip! The time was a 13.5 still because the VLS case I did to skip OLL was from the left and I'm not used to doing it from that angle but still!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 13, 2018)

500 likes/1,182 posts

almost half of my posts (yeah not really) get liked
neat


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 15, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-15
avg of 5: 2:43.340

Time List:
(3:05.932), (2:39.885), 2:42.923, 2:44.822, 2:42.274

what the crap

I just broke my 666 single PB by about a second, and then followed it up with three more sub-2:50 solves to break my ao5 PB by _10 seconds_. I kept thinking stuff like "this three-second pause during L4E is going to kill the time" during the solves and somehow they were still sub-2:50. (The single had OLL parity into a 10-move RUL ZBLL alg.) Guess I have an excuse to drop thirty bucks for a Shadow M now.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 15, 2018)

First ever corners BLD success.


Spoiler



Not much, but I'm proud


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 17, 2018)

First ever sub 2 with EG-1. Then I got another like 10 solves later  (sorry for double post)


----------



## asacuber (Jun 19, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-19
avg of 12: 1.62

Time List:
1. 1.69 R' F' R' F2 U R2 U R2 U2 
2. 1.58 F2 R F R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 
3. 1.56 R U2 R2 U' F2 U R U2 R' U' 
4. (3.90+) R2 F' R' U2 R' U F' R U 
5. 1.55 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R F2 R2 U 
6. (1.10) R2 U F2 R' U R F2 U' R2 U' 
7. 2.18 U2 F U' F' U R' F2 U2 R U 
8. 1.49 R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R2 
9. 1.18 F R U' F' U R2 F R U' 
10. 1.63 U2 R' F2 U R' U2 F R F 
11. 1.32 F2 U' R' F2 R F2 R2 F' U' 
12. 2.00 F R' F' R' U2 F2 R U2 R'


----------



## asacuber (Jun 20, 2018)

holy crap fullstep!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-20
single: 6.24

Time List:
1. 6.24 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R' B D R B R U' F D' U'


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 20, 2018)

Ao50/ao100 PBs for 444. Kind of lost focus 70 solves in, oh well.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 40.677
worst: 1:09.184

avg of 50
current: 49.822 (σ = 4.53)
best: 48.524 (σ = 3.79)

avg of 100
current: 49.618 (σ = 4.20)
best: 49.618 (σ = 4.20)

Average: 49.618 (σ = 4.20)
Mean: 49.913

Time List:
48.276, 59.240, 45.213, 52.619, 57.193, 57.456, 51.912, 47.496, 57.082, 44.500, 48.065, 49.389, 47.101, 55.310, 58.292, 45.939, 49.520, 53.303, 54.775, 50.725, 54.289, 43.680, 53.220, 49.699, 50.449, 43.967, 45.552, 52.683, 42.044, 47.814, 50.913, 47.297, 46.637, 54.674, 49.195, 49.554, 51.419, 43.219, 48.055, 45.793, 44.335, 45.225, 44.200, 53.583, 55.255, 45.730, 44.421, 43.579, 47.403, 48.987, 53.222, 48.007, 51.327, 53.903, 41.605, 46.706, 43.905, 50.369, 50.989, 51.036, 56.144, 49.685, 43.532, 49.457, 59.781, 52.430, 44.949, 52.923, 51.545, 1:06.903, 53.466, 45.345, 54.872, 50.866, 41.133, 44.352+, 41.687, 42.827, 56.027, 47.403, 46.052, 1:03.319, 45.713, 43.332, 59.270, 53.936, 55.132, 52.384, 44.189, 48.081, 1:09.184, 48.133, 40.677, 52.830, 53.765, 44.024, 50.459, 46.477, 52.385, 49.242



e: Same thing with OH (also lost focus 70 solves in, lol). Could've been sub-24 if I kept my focus up, but hey, a PB is a PB. _Almost_ got a PB single too, but I locked up a bit on ZBLL (L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U L R' or something like that).


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-20
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 16.622
worst: 31.736

avg of 50
current: 24.814 (σ = 2.01)
best: 23.302 (σ = 2.59)

avg of 100
current: 24.136 (σ = 2.26)
best: 24.136 (σ = 2.26)

Average: 24.136 (σ = 2.26)
Mean: 24.106

Time List:
23.039, 26.860, 24.008, 22.348, 24.396, 18.225, 28.400, 26.571, 20.592, 18.695, 22.288, 26.769, 21.233, 18.232, 21.579, 19.717, 26.970, 26.644, 20.120, 23.003, 27.154, 22.341, 22.341, 24.223, 23.484, 25.331, 21.865, 20.201, 20.862, 23.465, 26.618, 26.490, 25.757, 24.868, 16.622, 23.803, 22.838, 21.544, 21.509, 25.512, 26.263, 27.179, 21.024, 24.181, 25.107, 22.687, 25.509, 27.989, 17.699, 24.622, 20.749, 28.855, 22.737, 16.956, 27.704, 22.750, 25.158, 25.911, 21.352, 25.643, 23.804, 26.595, 23.693, 24.623, 25.578, 23.666, 26.834, 24.128, 28.798, 27.064, 29.235, 24.236, 26.793, 26.248, 25.822, 23.832, 31.736, 19.772, 25.222, 22.733, 27.022, 23.371, 24.490, 24.586, 22.780, 24.520, 21.069, 21.494, 25.787, 23.643, 22.595, 29.765, 24.283, 24.047, 21.189, 31.070, 24.612, 26.384, 25.051, 25.866


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 22, 2018)

I learned another coll set of zbll
cinnamon apple pie

yay

I should probably clean up my other sets before I move on but I don't want to.


E: 11.53 decent first solve where a case from this set popped up.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 22, 2018)

2.29 Pb Ao5 on 2x2

1. (1.09) F U2 F R F' U2 F' R' U'


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Z
U' R U2 R U' R' 6/6 - 5.5 TPS


2. 2.59 R F' R2 F' U2 R U R2 U


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Z
R U2 R U' R' - Face 5/5
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U - EG-1 13/18 - 6.94 TPS


3. 2.31 R2 F' U F' U R' U' F2 U'


Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 z'
R' U' R2 - Layer 3/3
U' R U R2' U' R U2 R' U2' R U' R' U2 - CLL 13/16 - 6.92 TPS


4. 1.97 R2 U' R2 F' R U2 F' R2 U'


Spoiler: Reconstruction



z' y
R2 U R2 - Layer 3/3
U' F R U R' U' F' U - CLL 8/11 - 5.58 TPS


5. (4.23) U' R2 F' R U' F2 U F2 R


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Blue solved in 3 moves, did wrong CLL then y perm to solve.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 23, 2018)

dropped my feet pb from like 5 min to 1:21 yesterday and today


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 23, 2018)

This is post #1,111 for me. Not much of an accomplishment, but since this post is perfectly even with 1's I thought it would be fun to post it here


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 24, 2018)

I got two podiums at my comp today, 3rd on 7x7 and 2nd on Pyraminx (the scrambles sucked and the people faster than me did poorly)


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jun 24, 2018)

Got my first sub-10 yesterday with a time of 9.75(PLL skip)!!!
Also getting lots of 10s and sub 11.5s recently. I can see that my lookahead is improving, which is my greatest accomplishment in cubing so far.
I am hoping to average sub-10 by the end of this year.


----------



## nightstar1623 (Jun 26, 2018)

Just got my first sub-15 Ao5 yesterday!
(16.24), 13.21, 14.19, 15.33, (12.44) = 14.25

Very proud of this average, I know this will take me a long time to beat again, but I'm excited to be getting much more consistent!

Edit: Part of this may be that I just finished learning full OLL, and am working on getting the algs more consistent, but my lookahead is also improving dramatically.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 26, 2018)

Broke my 666 single PB with a 2:36.x yesterday for the forum weekly comp, and then I broke it again today with a 2:33.635. (Plus one more non-PB sub-2:40 solve earlier in the session, so I pretty much just doubled my number of sub-2:40 solves in an hour.)

e: and a 2:30.200 single


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 30, 2018)

OH PBs

first sub-15 ao5: 14.77
first sub-14 mo3: 13.75

1. (17.47) U B F' D2 F L' U2 F' B2 L' F2 U2 B U' F' R2 D' R L2 B D R U2 R2 B2 
2. (13.08) U2 D2 R2 D2 B F' R2 F L F' B' R' U2 F2 R2 F2 L D B2 U' R' B' R2 U R2 
3. 13.86 B D B' D' U L' F2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 D' L B U2 F2 B D B2 U2 F' 
4. 14.32 D2 B F D2 U' B L' U B' D U2 L F' R B' R F U2 B L F2 L' U2 L F 
5. 16.12 F' B' U2 L2 B U D L' D' L' U D R B L U2 L' B2 U' L F U2 F D' B


Also really good (6th) sub-12 single 11.63.

I've started practicing OH again and it's soo nice.


----------



## Urejo (Jun 30, 2018)

My accomplishment this week is that I became sub-2 and almost sub 1:40 with Hoya. (Sidenote: also finished a C1 exam, currently waiting impatiently for the results  )


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 1, 2018)

This is probably kind of a silly/pointless accomplishment but I just stopped my timer (Stack Mat Timer) for the first time on all 1's meaning 1:11.11.
The solve was for Megaminx.


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 1, 2018)

First sub-30 solve, Beginner's method with 1 F2L alg, 6 OLL algs, 6 PLL algs


----------



## Urejo (Jul 2, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> This is probably kind of a silly/pointless accomplishment but I just stopped my timer (Stack Mat Timer) for the first time on all 1's meaning 1:11.11.
> The solve was for Megaminx.


haha nice


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 3, 2018)

54.21 gj Megaminx single
PLL skip (my second iirc, first with hands. First was with feet)

ah sub-1s feel so nice


----------



## nms777 (Jul 3, 2018)

Yesterday I got my pb 3x3 ao12: 15.814 (my first sub-16).


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Got my first sub-10 yesterday with a time of 9.75(PLL skip)!!!
> Also getting lots of 10s and sub 11.5s recently. I can see that my lookahead is improving, which is my greatest accomplishment in cubing so far.
> I am hoping to average sub-10 by the end of this year.


Quite the goal, I average low-12's and I probably won't be sub-12 by the end of the summer 

I tend to improve very slowly, I've been cubing for about 5 years now!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 4, 2018)

oh

14.74 ao5
16.53 ao50
16.77 ao100
lol first sub 17 average is by quite a bit
Previous was 17.06

The only thing is that this is on ctimer.co.uk (from Conrad Rider, an early ZZ pioneer with one of the most popular written tutorials) and that only takes the best and worst singles out, not best and worst 5%.


----------



## nms777 (Jul 4, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Quite the goal, I average low-12's and I probably won't be sub-12 by the end of the summer
> 
> I tend to improve very slowly, I've been cubing for about 5 years now!



I've been cubing for almost 10 years and I have a global average of about 18 seconds. I've been sub-20 for about 5 years. It's mostly due to a lot of long hiatuses though. I also never got a speedcube till I had been cubing for a few years and never used lube until January this year. And I used the method in the instructions that came with my first Rubik's cube for a couple years before realizing I could be doing something different. Cubing used to frustrate me a lot because of all that and that's why I kept quitting for months at a time, even a whole year once. Now I've got it better so I'm more determined to practice and I just got my first sub-16 ao12 the other day and my first few sub-12 singles throughout the past few months. I think I can be averaging sub-15 by the end of the year if I stay as ambitious as I've been lately.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

I learned full PBL!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 5, 2018)

49.89 Megaminx PB single
2nd sub-50
PB by .04

In the weekly competition too haha.

Edit:
48.15
8 solves later
F2L was done in around 18 seconds


----------



## Oliver1010 (Jul 5, 2018)

This was last year, and I procrastinated on talking about it, but *I learned full 1 look OLL in two days*. My goal was one day, and I almost succeeded, but there were THREE ALGORITHMS that made me fail. If I hadn't overslept that night, I probably would have succeeded.
The next day, I spent 15 minutes with those three algorithms, and then tested myself on all the algs and succeeded first try.
One of the algs, I applied the right sequence of moves, but at the wrong angle.

Prior to this, I knew 2 look OLL. I planned this out very thoroughly beforehand and began learning ways to memorize algs quickly. For months, instead of doing solves, I watched youtube videos about learning algs. As a result, my improvement suffered. This was something I was going to be prepared for, and I was determined to succeed. From the moment I started with the first alg, I went into another state of concentration. I did very few timed solves the entire day. Instead of doing solves, I learned a few algs, reviewed my previous algs, learned a few more, and continued doing this. The reviewing stage steadily began to increase, and my recall time was suffering significantly. Eventually, I reached a point where I had to constantly review algs without learning any new ones. If I tried to learn some new algs, I would forget old ones. At this point, I had a few hours and ~7-10? algs remaining. In these few hours, occasionally, I just barely managed to squeeze one more OLL case into my head, without forgetting any previous ones. After a while, I stopped reviewing so frequently, and tried learning a new OLL. This came to the point where I wasn't learning new algs, I was just re-learning old ones, then re-learning the algs I recently learned, then re-learning the old ones, and so on. Eventually, the 24 hour mark started approaching. In the past few hours, I had magically picked up a few more cases. I had 3-5? algs remaining with 30+ minutes left. It was so frustrating, that after I had come so far in these 24 hours, after learning so much about the cube, after leaning 50+ algorithms in less than 24 hours, I was going to fail because of these few cases. My brain felt like it had just been fried, and it refused to pick anything up. At this point, I was extremely desperate. I had spent so much time and effort into this, and I was so successful in the first 16 hours, that I basically assumed that I would join corenpuzzle as the second person to learn OLL in one day. I already had an idea forming in the back of my mind, but it would be my last resort, as I still was clinging on to the hope that I could learn the remaining algs in 30 minutes. At around 10-15 minutes, after not making any progress, I decided I would have to use my last resort. It was all or nothing at this point(spoiler alert: it was nothing). I reviewed all my algs one last time, and to my surprise, I recalled all but one. The plan was going as I hoped so far, so there was still a chance that I would succeed. I had a MASSIVE document with all the algs, and at the bottom, I had a special place for those few algs. The one that I didn't recall correctly, I added there. A few hours earlier, I was taking a safe approach, which was to learn one alg, review everything, and if I didn't memorize everything correctly, re-learn them, review, and keep going. Now, I had no choice, but to learn everything at once, and hope that I didn't forget any of the previous algs. Ok, I lied, my brain had been able to pick up those last few algs, but then I forget them in a matter of seconds. I looked at each alg once, then moved on to the next. I had 2 minutes until the 24 hour mark had left, and finished looking over those last remaining algs. I spent those 2 minutes mentally preparing myself for the test to come. That moment when I started learning my first ever OLL, seemed like years ago. My brain wanted nothing other than to rest. But I had one last thing to do. Once those 2 minutes expired, and I could no longer learn any more algs, I went to Sarah's cubing website, and put myself to the test. I looked at the OLL case, disassembled my cube and reassembled it in that position, then spent minutes trying to recall that algorithm. Once I was fairly confident that I had recalled the right one, I applied it. If I didn't recall something, or wasn't sure about it, I skipped over it, and saved it for later. Eventually, after one and a half hours of recalling, after I had looked at each combination of Yellow and Gray stickers, I had 5 remaining that I skipped over. Surprisingly, only ~1 or 2 were from the last page of my document. After about 15 minutes of staring back and forth between each one, I suddenly remember one of them, and I applied it, and it was correct. After many more minutes, I knew that I wasn't going to suddenly recall any more algs. I had one alg in mind, but I barely remember learning it, I wasn't sure which case it was for, and it might have even been for one of the previous algs that I had applied. There was one case that seemed vaguely associated with it, so I applied it, and it was wrong. I had failed, but I didn't get disappointed immediately, because I already was expecting this. The next day, I found out that it was the right alg for the right case, but it was the wrong pre-AUF. With the 3 remaining algs, a burden was taken off, and I knew that I had failed. With no pressure, I spent another few minutes, and remembered 1 more case. After that, the same alg I had in mind, I applied to the 2 other cases(which I knew how to recognize and recalled which angle to hold it from), and they both failed. After an hour or so with nothing coming to mind, I gave up. It was 3 algorithms. 3 Sequences of moves. That was it, that was all that had made me fail. After I had come so far in 24 hours, 1440 minutes, 86400 seconds, it was just 3 strings of characters that left me here, with months of preparation and high expectations, after I had shoved hundreds, thousands of seemingly random moves into my head, and associated them with seemingly random combinations of yellow and gray squares, it was 3 strings of characters that put this all to waste. I had hyped every cuber I knew up for this, and they genuinely believed that I would do it. They genuinely believed I would be able to say that they knew someone who has learned full OLL, an alg set that all the world record holders took months to learn, in one day. They thought they could say that their friend posted a video with thousands of views, and is now placed second in the world. But they can't.
What a disappointment.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 5, 2018)

Oliver1010 said:


> This was last year, and I procrastinated on talking about it, but *I learned full 1 look OLL in two days*. My goal was one day, and I almost succeeded, but there were THREE ALGORITHMS that made me fail. If I hadn't overslept that night, I probably would have succeeded.
> The next day, I spent 15 minutes with those three algorithms, and then tested myself on all the algs and succeeded first try.
> One of the algs, I applied the right sequence of moves, but at the wrong angle.
> 
> ...


first: dude rip (/s)
second: how long did it take for you to write all that?
third: i know its a dissapointment but at least you actually know it!! i cant bear the fact that i will have to at least try to memorize 57 algs when i am having trouble memorizing 4.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2018)

Oliver1010 said:


> Wall of text


Wow!
I'm also interested in knowing how long typing this all out took 
Recently I was thinking about trying to learn a full ZBLL set (72 algs) in one day, I hope I have better luck!


----------



## Oliver1010 (Jul 5, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> how long did it take for you to write all that?


I wrote this at two in the morning instead of sleeping, it was over-dramatized and said the same thing over and over again, I probably spent only a few minutes.


----------



## Oliver1010 (Jul 5, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Wow!
> I'm also interested in knowing how long typing this all out took
> Recently I was thinking about trying to learn a full ZBLL set (72 algs) in one day, I hope I have better luck!



1. Good luck, it's definitely possible
2. Recog. time will probably suffer
3. Would this be helpful?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2018)

Oliver1010 said:


> 1. Good luck, it's definitely possible
> 2. Recog. time will probably suffer
> 3. Would this be helpful?


I've seen that video, I'm not a huge fan of the idea of using that software to practice since you aren't solving a physical cube, I prefer this trainer: http://bestsiteever.ru/zbll/


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 5, 2018)

Just broke my PB! Now it's a 17.38 3x3 single with this scramble: F' U2 B F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B D' U L D2 R' D' F D U2 B

Edit: woahhh new pb ao5!! 23.1
Time List:
1. 23.72
2. (48.61)
3. 25.96
4. (18.79)
5. 19.62

im getting super duper lucky!!

Edit: HOLY MOLY GUACAMOLE EXTRA CHEESE AND PEPPERONI NEW PB MO3 21.45 ITS A NEW WORLD RECORD FOR MOST PBS BROKEN IN A DAY
Time List:
1. 18.79
2. 19.62
3. 25.93

edit: boyos its ya boyo mcfacto because i juST GOT A NEW PB AO5 22.74 AYYY
Time List:
1. (18.79) 
2. 19.62
3. (25.93)
4. 24.71
5. 23.88
this day might just be the greatest


edit: guys what is happening i just got a 25.21 pb ao25 w ha t
i dont wanna put a time list because itd be too long but oh my god 5 pbs in one day imagine if i get another hecking pb thatd be great


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 6, 2018)

10.66 3x3 PB single.

F2 R' U F' U2 B U' R' F2 B2 R F2 B2 R D2 L D2 L2 D'

y x2
U L' D2 F R' - XCross 5/5
don't know what I did but a U perm to end. With my new coated Huanglong from @Galcor117


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow! First ever LL skip! No auf too!!!!


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 7, 2018)

@Oliver1010 

Coren got to full OLL in one day


----------



## Draranor (Jul 8, 2018)

Got the shadow M today and broke some PB’s with it today. My 6x6 PB’s are now:

Single: 2:17.82
mo3: 2:26.61

The 2:17 was part of the 2:26 mean


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 8, 2018)

I just got a 26 move FMC solution which is PB for me The scramble is from this weeks Weekly competition (2018-27)



Spoiler: 26 move FMC solution



Scramble: R' U' F D2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 R B R U' L D2 L R' F L' R' U' F

R' L U F D L' F2 L B L2 - 2x2x3 [10/10]
R' F U F R F' R' U' R2 - AB4C3E [9/19]

1st Skeleton - R' L U F D $ L' F2 L B L2 R' F U F R F' R' U' R2
Insert at $ B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L (Cancels 9 moves) Really Good

2nd Skeleton - R' L U F D B % L' F2 L' R' F U F R F' R' U' R2
Insert at % B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' (cancels 1 move) Really Bad

3rd Skeleton - R' L U F D B' D F2 D' & B2 D F2 D' L' F2 L' R' F U F R F' R' U' R2
Insert at & D F2 D' F' B R F2 R' F B' (Cancels 9 moves) Again, Really Good!

Final solution -
R' L U F D F' R F2 R' F B D F2 D' L' F2 L' R' F U F R F' R' U' R2 (26 moves)



I have been practicing FMC a lot recently, and not many other events, but since Nationals is only a few weeks away, I think that I should now focus on the events that I will be doing at Nationals. After Nationals I think that I will try to get back into FMC, because I am really enjoying it.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 8, 2018)

Just destroyed my square-1 pb ao5, 24.15->18.74 with these ridiculous scrambles:
Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-8
avg of 5: 18.74

Time List:
1. (23.03) (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(6, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
2. (15.83) (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3) 
3. 17.89 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/ 
4. 17.21 (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/ 
5. 21.13 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/
also the 15.83 is pb single


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 8, 2018)

13.62 Ao5 Pb 3x3.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 9, 2018)

Shadow M seems _pretty_ good.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-9
single: 2:28.977

Time List:
1. 2:28.977 F2 r' L B D' U' F2 R' d 3u' L 3u2 R' U R' 3r l d2 3f 3r2 f2 d2 b D2 3r2 3u F' b' l D2 R U' D2 3f' l2 3f d f' U' 3f 3u' R2 U' R' U2 F' R' f' d D2 L' r u2 f2 D b' R D' U2 3r2 D L B u d2 r F2 l 3f F' b' u' r2 3f' R2 f2 U' l2 D 3f2

e: and again

Time List:
1. 2:28.712 3r' R l' 3f' u b' F2 u' 3r2 3u 3r L2 b D2 3u2 l F U' f' 3f' B u D' U d 3u 3r' B u R2 u2 D f' 3r2 D' l' d F2 R' u2 b l 3f2 F' r2 L u2 r2 U B R2 L r' D d' b2 L' B D2 d R D F' U' L2 D' 3u2 F2 D' d2 3r2 u 3r2 u' f2 3u2 3f2 F R b

e: third PB single in a row wow

Time List:
1. 2:20.055 F' u2 b2 F' R' L' 3f u' B' L' 3u R' D2 l U' B2 3r l2 f L d2 u' l' U 3f d L' 3r R 3u' l2 3f' b2 3u2 u2 d' U' R d D' B' D 3u2 d' l' L2 D2 U F2 d' b' u' R2 3f' d 3f R' u 3f' d' 3f 3r2 L2 r F 3r L2 D b2 L 3r 3u U2 B U' 3f l' 3r d' D


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 13, 2018)

New avg5 PB! Two days before a competition too, hoping to get a sub-19 average in comp. The Gan Air SM has been so good to me since I got it a few weeks ago. DNM-37 makes it fly!

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-12
avg of 5: 15.28

Time List:
1. 15.80 B D2 R B2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 D' R' D2 U F' D2 L'
2. (14.12) L U2 L2 D2 B U2 F R2 B2 F' R2 L F2 D U' R D' B2 U F
3. 14.49 D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 L B2 D2 L U2 F' L R' B2 U2 B D F D2 L2
4. (16.93) B2 L F2 R U2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 R' B D U F2 L' B L' U2 L' R
5. 15.54 R' F' U2 B' U2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F R B2 U R' B' U B2 F


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 13, 2018)

First sub 1 4x4 solve.

59.153!


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 13, 2018)

First Sub-5 2x2 Ao5: 4.65!
I've been really surprised at how much I've been improving at this, especially considering how new I still am.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 16, 2018)

First ever sub 15 Ao12 on 3x3. 14.83


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 17, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 6.52 PB single
> 8.50 PB mo3
> 9.75 PB ao12
> 11.08 PB ao1000


Great Single and so close to a sub 11 Ao1000. Hopefully you get it soon


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 17, 2018)

First sub-10 Skewb solve! 9.58
It was a lucky scramble, but still.


----------



## nms777 (Jul 17, 2018)

Since a few months ago my pb 4x4x4 single was 1:20.635 until last night when I got a 1:19.734. I was really excited to get my first sub-1:20 but just now I beat that by 13 seconds with a 1:06.440! I did not expect that at all and it was only that fast because of my focus. Then with that single I got a mo3 of 1:17.234 after getting a 1:18.798 single and I got a 1:22.433 ao5 and a 1:30.215 ao12! I was getting more sub-1:30s than usual and I think I'm seeing some real improvement that will stick which hasn't happened in a while. It must just be because I'm more motivated with 4x4 than I used to be. I think I'll be sub-1:10 in a month or two and sub-1 by the end of the year.


----------



## Draranor (Jul 18, 2018)

Beat my 4x4 pb ao12 a couple times today. Currently it’s 38.01. Hope to get it under 38 soon!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 19, 2018)

I just did Kilominx for the Weekly competiiton, and the 5th solve was my 2000 solve for the weekly competition. I know that this is not a big accomplishment, but still nice to see


----------



## asacuber (Jul 19, 2018)

no way

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-19
single: 9.05

Time List:
1. 9.05 U B F U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 L B U L U B' D

OH, xcross w/ 3 free pairs, ez 1lll

E: no way

10.00 and then 9.54 clock pb single, alsopb ao5 and ao12
finally sub 10 ao100 3x3
and pb single:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-19
single: 6.12

Time List:
1. 6.12 U R F2 B2 R' F L2 D F R U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 B2 L' D2


----------



## Keith Maben (Jul 20, 2018)

I average 12-13 with a 13.77 official average and 11.96 orricial single. My PB single was 10.24 until today. I was solving, and suddenly, I get a 7.43!!!!!! I am posting the scramble on the scramble thread


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 20, 2018)

14.55 OH ao5 (PB) and mo3 (not PB)
Had a 13 and a 17 afterward I think.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 21, 2018)

8.87 PB 3x3 single!

Double xcross with a bad last layer, but super happy with it!




Spoiler: Reconstruction and scramble



https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_F-_D..._U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//_PLL/F_Perm
U_//_AUF


F' D F' D B2 R F L' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D B2 L'

z2 y' // inspection

F' R L2 U L' U L y' U L2 // double xcross
y' U2 R U R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 3
U' R U R' // F2L 4
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL/F Perm
U // AUF


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 21, 2018)

32.17 3x3 PB! It's really bad, but typically this is how long it takes for me to finish F2L, and I've only been cubing for two months.

Update: I just broke this today, with 30.72.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 22, 2018)

Flood of OH pbs cause I sprained my ankle and will be mostly house ridden for a week or two. All except single, and I got really close there too.
So I got really fast but also super inconsistent.
I have as many 15s as I have 17s (27), 14s as 19s (12), almost as many 13s as 20s (8-9), and sub13 as sup20 (8-6).
Yeah. Overall session mean of 160 solves was 16.93 and the average was 16.90.

Single: 10.68 - Maybe second sub 11 single?
Mo3: 13.49 - (16.04, 10.68, 13.76)
Ao5: 13.86 - ((10.68), 13.76, (18.17), 14.71, 13.11)
Ao12: 15.50 - (15.56, 12.39, 19.73, 15.91, (22.19), 15.13, 14.04, 14.86, 17.14, 18.06, 12.20, (11.88))
Ao50: 16.45 (σ = 1.74)
Ao100: 16.62 (σ = 1.92)



Spoiler: Time Distribution



10: [1]
11: [1]
12: [---6---]
13: [----8----]
14: [------12------]
15: [--------------27-------------]
16: [---------------29--------------]
17: [--------------27-------------]
18: [-----------22------------]
19: [------12------]
20: [-----9----]
21: [-2-]
22: [-2-]
23: [0]
24: [-2-]



E: Also I finally got a sub 60 average of 12 in megaminx. That was awesome.


----------



## Jude The Dude (Jul 22, 2018)

h3ndrik said:


> first sub 30 solve after 1 1/2 month of cubing. nonlucky, no skipped steps, just fine block building at the start (meaning consistent but slow turning, no pauses & good lookahead).
> I'm looking forward to my first sub 40 average
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



I'm was right around there 2 weeks ago. Now I'm at around 32 second averages of five and a 22 second PR with no PLL skip. Good Luck h3ndrik!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 22, 2018)

Got my Moyu Weipo in the mail Friday. 150 solves later, PB single of 7,01 using beginners method.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jul 22, 2018)

First cubing session in ages. Broke all of my 3x3 pbs except Ao5, and I think Im finally sub 14!



Spoiler: stats



Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-22
solves/total: 75/75
single
best: 7.53
worst: 17.71
mean of 3
current: 15.57 (σ = 1.36)
best: 10.76 (σ = 2.82)
avg of 5
current: 14.54 (σ = 0.74)
best: 11.69 (σ = 1.55)
avg of 12
current: 14.09 (σ = 1.36)
best: 12.38 (σ = 1.60)
avg of 25
current: 13.47 (σ = 1.28)
best: 12.63 (σ = 1.02)
avg of 50
current: 13.56 (σ = 1.61)
best: 13.38 (σ = 1.50)
Average: 13.88 (σ = 1.67)
Mean: 13.84

(I hand scrambled so ignore the scrambles)
1. 16.22 D2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 F' L' D B' F' L' F' L' U' L2 
2. 16.12 F' R2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L U' L B' R2 F2 L' U' F' 
3. 15.52 D2 L2 F D' R2 F' B2 L R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L 
4. 15.18 D' F U2 B L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R D U' F L D' B2 L2 R 
5. 15.45 B2 R' B L2 U L D' R' L2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R 
6. 16.77 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 B L B' D R2 B' D' B' D' 
7. 12.76 B' U2 D2 R' B' L2 F2 U' D L' F' R2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F D2 
8. 13.45 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U B' D L2 R B' L' R2 D U 
9. 14.53 F' U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 F' D B L2 D 
10. 14.41 B2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L' F D' F L2 D2 B D' L2 
11. 14.10 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R U B2 U' B' U L D F' U 
12. 13.67 R D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 R' U R D U' B' R D2 B' U2 
13. 14.81 D2 L2 U' B2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 F' D R' B L' U B R D 
14. 12.29 U D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R F2 U B D' L B' L2 R 
15. 17.71 L U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' U' F D' B2 R B L' R2 F' L' 
16. 13.04 D2 R' U2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B' D2 U2 R' F' U' B F' L' 
17. 17.41 D' B2 U B2 L2 D B L U R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B' 
18. 10.53 U' R' B2 L' F' U' D L F' B R2 L2 B D2 R2 L2 B D' 
19. 13.68 B' U F2 R L2 F' D L' D B' R' D2 B L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 
20. 17.20 L D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L U' F2 L2 R2 U F 
21. 16.39 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D L' D2 B F2 R2 B' L B F' L' 
22. 11.73 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R D L U' B' L' R U2 R' F' 
23. 12.68 L' F' D' L' B' D R2 B R B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 D' 
24. 13.48 U D2 R2 B L' D' F B2 R B2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B 
25. 12.81 L' U2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 D' U F D B' L F2 D2 U 
26. 17.44 L B2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 R D2 B D' R' U' F' D L U2 
27. 15.96 B F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 D B2 L' U L2 D' F' D' B' D2 U' 
28. 11.80 D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F R' D' L R D2 F2 R D2 U' 
29. 13.27 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B R2 B R2 F2 L' D' F U R2 B2 U L' U L' 
30. 12.28 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' L2 D' R' B D2 R' F' L U L D2 B' 
31. 15.10 R' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F' D' F2 D2 R' U B L' U 
32. 14.75 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B2 L' D' U2 L D2 U F2 L U 
33. 14.80 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L D B D2 U2 L' B U R B2 
34. 16.70 B2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 B' D' L' D L' B2 D U' F' D 
35. 10.61 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 D L' R2 D2 F D B2 
36. 13.17 R F L' U2 F' U B2 R B' R' B2 R2 L U2 F2 L' U2 L D2 B2 
37. 12.74 F R2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R B2 D U' B2 L2 R' B' R2 U' 
38. 13.40 B2 D B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 R' D' U2 B2 F' R' D R2 D L' 
39. 13.21 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R B2 U2 F L' B U R D2 F 
40. 15.59 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 L' R2 U2 D' F' D2 F R2 B2 R' U B' R' 
41. 17.15 R2 F2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F U R D' U L' U F L' D' 
42. 12.04 L F2 D' F' L U R D B' D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U' R 
43. 17.70 D' B' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2 U2 L' B' U' R2 F D' R B F' 
44. 11.75 U L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R' B D' F D2 B2 L2 R F' R2 
45. 11.66 L2 F2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 D L2 B' R2 B' D R2 B2 U' R F U2 
46. 12.33 L2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' L2 B R' F' L' D2 B2 
47. 13.34 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B L F' D B U' L2 B2 U L2 
48. 11.91 U B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L' D B U' R2 U' B2 D' U' R2 
49. 13.20 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D R F2 U2 F D' L' U2 L' D 
50. 9.36[double x cross] L' U' F2 U' B D2 F B' D U2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 R U2 R2 
51. 14.41 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B D2 F2 L2 U R U2 L F2 U R U2 
52. 12.88 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' B D2 R U' L' R B D B2 F2 
53. 13.28 F2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 B' F2 R2 F R2 U' F R2 F2 R' 
54. 14.00 U2 F' R2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 U L' R D' R' F U2 
55. 9.91 F D F D B' U D R' F L' F' B R2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B 
56. 14.12 U' B' U2 B' R B' D2 B U' L' D2 L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B R2 F' R2 
57. 12.45 L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' U' F' L' U' B D' R2 B2 U' L R' 
58. 12.72 L' D2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L R2 U2 B D' L' R D' F 
59. 7.53[easy f2l, pll skip] D F' U2 F' L' U L F' R' F R2 B' L2 F' U2 F B R2 U2 L2 
60. 12.04 R F2 D L2 D2 R D L' D' F' D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 D 
61. 17.32 F2 U B R L' U R' D' R' L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 
62. 11.66 L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D2 U F2 R2 D B U2 B2 U' R' D' L U R2 D 
63. 12.75 R2 B' U' F' L D' R2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L2 
64. 14.94 U2 R F2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D' R D2 F' L R2 D2 F' D' U' 
65. 12.92 B L2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F U R' B' U2 B D' F' L B U 
66. 12.89 R' D2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F L2 D2 B L2 D L2 F R D' L B2 U' F 
67. 13.20 L D2 L2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D' L D2 L' B' F2 D L F 
68. 11.71 L2 U2 F' D2 B U2 B F' D2 F' R2 L' D' F2 L' D2 R D U R D2 
69. 14.55 R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L' R B U' R B D2 R2 D2 
70. 16.64 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 B' R' D R2 F2 U2 
71. 13.94[forced pll skip] L F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 B U R' B2 U' B L2 R F 
72. 12.09 L R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B D B2 F U' B2 L F2 D' 
73. 15.36 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B D2 F L2 F' L' B' F' D U' R D R2 F2 D' 
74. 14.32 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L B R' B' L' D' B' L D' B' 
75. 17.02 D2 L U2 R U2 R D2 F2 D2 R' B R F D' U R2 U L D'


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 23, 2018)

Ao50/ao100 PBs (14.181/14.331 → 13.982/14.269). Sub-15 global is totally within reach if I can just stop making a whole bunch of mistakes in a row and destroying my session averages.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-23
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 10.782
worst: 22.794

avg of 50
current: 13.982 (σ = 1.59)
best: 13.982 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 100
current: 14.269 (σ = 1.74)
best: 14.269 (σ = 1.74)

Average: 14.269 (σ = 1.74)
Mean: 14.463

Time List:
14.938, 18.898, 13.307, 15.111, 11.732, 11.675, 11.354, 22.165, 17.783, 14.109, 15.037, 19.389+, 15.175, 13.235, 14.975, 13.277, 12.650, 14.446, 14.175, 22.154, 16.685, 12.354, 20.084, 12.352, 14.035, 15.382, 18.047, 16.100+, 15.070, 14.025, 14.125, 13.312, 14.167, 11.709, 14.362, 13.538, 13.924, 12.929, 15.120, 14.561, 13.381, 16.683, 11.774, 14.548, 11.834, 16.225, 14.769, 13.847, 15.076, 12.397, 12.547, 16.713, 15.123, 12.178, 13.430, 18.314+, 15.168, 14.189, 15.350, 15.705, 19.163+, 15.837, 15.294, 12.010, 15.864, 14.969, 10.782, 10.834, 14.399, 16.684, 12.562, 13.238, 14.432, 13.122, 14.562, 14.940, 12.177, 12.278, 16.437, 11.725, 22.794, 13.299, 14.493, 15.288, 11.361, 16.652, 12.364, 14.051, 13.941, 14.390, 12.990, 12.333, 13.653, 12.949, 11.617, 11.756, 16.432, 14.619, 11.219, 12.089


----------



## Glomnipotent (Jul 27, 2018)

I beat my longest standing PB, at just under 2 years: 3x3 average of 5. It's my first sub-10. Also, PB Mo3 at 9.21.

9.91, (10.52), 9.36, 9.25, (9.02) = 9.51. Had it locked after the fourth solve at 9.93 with a very timely sexysledge PLL skip, but the last solve was an immaculate fullstep beast to secure the smash.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 28, 2018)

My PB on the 2x2x2 is now down to 6.51. I am still using the beginner's method. Is that an OK time? My Ao3 is under 10. I still bumble solves with 30+ seconds though.


----------



## Galcor117 (Jul 30, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> My PB on the 2x2x2 is now down to 6.51. I am still using the beginner's method. Is that an OK time? My Ao3 is under 10. I still bumble solves with 30+ seconds though.


What exactly is beginners method? Describe yours.
Im sub 4 and i solve like a 3x3... tps ftw


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 30, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> What exactly is beginners method? Describe yours.
> Im sub 4 and i solve like a 3x3... tps ftw



Solve white face first, including correct permutations. Then OLL and PLL. Basically like you said, like a 3x3x3. My tps is as good as my lookahead. 

Which 2x2x2 do you use?


----------



## Galcor117 (Jul 30, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Solve white face first, including correct permutations. Then OLL and PLL. Basically like you said, like a 3x3x3. My tps is as good as my lookahead.
> 
> Which 2x2x2 do you use?


wEIpO
That is my method, but im color neutral. Its ez to do on a 2x2, and i recommend it to everyone.
For "my" method, you have to have wicked fast recognition as well as a fast tps. Of course, I can recognize some oll cases and immediately know what pll to use, executing without stopping. Similarly, i know for some olls that ill get a pll skip.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 30, 2018)

@Galcor117 that's just LBL isnt it? If you want to learn CLL you can start with just the cases that leave diag swap on top. Then slowly learn the rest. CLL is fun.


----------



## jschwarz21 (Jul 31, 2018)

New ao5 (16.73) and ao12 (17.75) PBs:







Spoiler: Time list



1. 19.57 B' R2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B U2 L D' L B' U' F L' B2 U2 
2. 16.63 U2 R F2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 L' D2 R B L' B2 U2 F D' B U F' D2 
3. 17.68 L' D2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 R U2 F' D' B' R D' L' B2 U L F
4. 17.18 F2 R F2 L B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B R' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' 
5. 16.39 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B L' U B2 F R' D2 F D U2 
6. (14.07) F U2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 R D F' L2 D2 B2 D U' R' U 
7. 18.64 R2 D2 B F' D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 B L' D' B' R' U F2 R' D L 
8. (22.01) B2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B L D U2 F' L' D' R' B D 
9. 16.81 U2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L' D2 F L' F' L' B L2 D2 
10. 19.09 L' D2 B2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' R' D U L' U2 B' R F' D2 B' D 
11. 19.03 L2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L F' R2 D L2 R B R' 
12. 16.44 B U' R' F' R2 F L F L D2 R U2 L U2 R U2 F2 R' L


----------



## Galcor117 (Jul 31, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @Galcor117 that's just LBL isnt it? If you want to learn CLL you can start with just the cases that leave diag swap on top. Then slowly learn the rest. CLL is fun.


I memorized all sune cases, but actually applying them to a solve is frankly annoying


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 31, 2018)

I think I can safely say I know full Eg-1 now!


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

OH ao50/ao100: 23.302/24.076 → 23.083/23.273.

Pretty huge drop for the ao100 there; probably because my mistakes were concentrated among fewer solves, lol.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 4, 2018)

5.89 3x3x3 PB Single!

Got a Gans 356 from three years ago, just now did the center cap sanding mod, and immediately got good times. Sub-9 avg12, low 8 avg5, and then a PB single right after.

<3 cubing


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 5, 2018)

16.47 U2 R2 F' B U B' R2 D R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 F2
broke my 3x3 pb today


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 5, 2018)

Got my first sub-14 average of 5 on 3x3 today at 13.90, then later improved again with this 13.65 average:

1. 13.09 F U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 L B' D' F' L U L' D R B'
2. 14.32 B2 U' F' B' L' B2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F R2 F' D2 L
3. (12.97) D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 U R D2 U F U' F R' F U'
4. (14.54) D2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' F D2 L B L2 R
5. 13.53 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F R B R2 D' L' F2 L B2 F2



Spoiler: Video


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 5, 2018)

I got a new factory magnetized galaxy v2=Massive PB sweep.
I feel like 70% is because it's a v2, 10% is because it has magnets (which I'm not a massive fan of in general, and _are_ a little bit to strong), and 20% is because of practice.

1/mo3/50/12/50/100
47.25/51.93/53.43/57.06/58.20/59.27

Old pbs for reference
48.02/54.87/56.46/58.87/1:00.98/1:01.21

I don't know if I can consider myself Sub-1, but hopefully some practice will cement that.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 6, 2018)

I got my 6x6x6 PB of 2:23.169 with double parity and misalligned centers, I wonder how fast it would have been otherwise.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 10, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-10
single: 0.74

Time List:
1. 0.74 R2 U F' U2 F' R F2 R' U2

nice tps

E: omg beat feet pb twice in a row :O

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-10
avg of 5: 46.35

Time List:
1. (1:09.38) R' F' U' F2 U B2 D F L' D' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D F2 B2 D' 
2. 40.21 U B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' D B2 U2 R B' F2 L F2 
3. (38.49) L' B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' F2 U2 F R' D' R2 U' B' F R' F' 
4. 48.39 U' R' L U' F' U2 D' B R U F L2 F L2 F U2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 
5. 50.44 D2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 D R2 D2 U' L' B' F' R D' B


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 10, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-10
avg of 5: 2.19

Time List:
1. 2.09 B' R U' R U' B' R B' l r 
2. (4.50) R' U B' R L B' R' L l' r b' u' 
3. 2.11 L' B' L' B R U B R' 
4. 2.36 R' B' U' L R B L R 
5. (2.02) B' U L' B R B U' B b

Getting back into it for Aus nats


----------



## Jack314 (Aug 11, 2018)

I am now faster on average at using the U ZBLLs than OLL and PLL.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 12, 2018)

Went to a comp yesterday and got some cool results:
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3429&compid=47


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 13, 2018)

Been practicing mega a lot since nationals:
46.566 single - first sub 50, 53.86 ao5, 55.63 a012, 57.50 ao100, hoping for a sub 55/ low 50 average at my next comp
I also learned all the corner plls


----------



## Reizii_ (Aug 15, 2018)

I got a new PB of 19.02, which is my first sub-20!

I set my profile picture to a picture of the scramble, to celebrate my accomplishment, I suppose.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2018)

learned full EOLR 

I knew like half of it for a really long time but was too lazy to learn the rest


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 16, 2018)

Reizii_ said:


> I got a new PB of 19.02, which is my first sub-20!
> 
> I set my profile picture to a picture of the scramble, to celebrate my accomplishment, I suppose.


what was the scramble?
also nice job!!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 16, 2018)

asacuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-10
> single: 0.74
> 
> Time List:
> ...


i cant even do a sub-1 with that scramble, i keep geting sub-2s
auf recognition must have been super fast


----------



## Reizii_ (Aug 16, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> what was the scramble?
> also nice job!!


Thanks! The scramble was B' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' R' B F U B U F2 R2 B2. I tried to make a reconstruction of it, but it wasn't on camera and I couldn't remember how I did it.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 16, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-15
avg of 5: 2.68

Time List:
1. 2.40 R' F2 U2 F' U' F' U' R' U' 
2. 2.84 F2 R U2 F R2 F' R F U 
3. (1.64) U F R2 F' U2 F R' F' U' 
4. (4.30) F U F' U2 F R2 U F2 R' 
5. 2.80 F U' R2 U' R' F R U R'

OH MY GOD PB AO5 THIS WAS A ROLLERCOASTER FROM START TO FINISH


----------



## Glomnipotent (Aug 16, 2018)

3x3 PB2 at 6.95. Second sub-7 ever!



Spoiler: Reconstruction



R2 B U2 D' L2 F' D' L' F2 U D2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 U2

x2 y
U2 R' F D'
U L' U L R' U R2 U R' U2 y' R' U' R
U R U' R' d' L U L' 
d R U' R'
U' f R U R' U' f'
U'


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 18, 2018)

444 PBs

single: 37.470 → 35.142
ao50: 48.418 → 47.742
ao100: 49.511 → 49.382

I've been messing up OLL parity a lot ever since switching to lucasparity, which is probably why the ao100 improvement is much smaller.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 19, 2018)

I got an OH PB AO5 of 23 in a competition... but my 3x3 average was 18 seconds.
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3461&compid=35


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Learned full CLL! I just need to drill the algs so they actually improve my 2x2 time. Im looking at you, T Set!


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 20, 2018)

OH PB by nearly a second!

8.97 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F2 R' B2 D B' R' B U2 B' F R'

y2 x' U' R U R U' f z'
U R R U R' U' R M R U' R'
U' U' F R U' R' U R U R' F'
U' M U' M' U' M' U' U' M' U M2 U2


----------



## nms777 (Aug 21, 2018)

I just got my first sub-3 2x2x2 ao5: 2.864, mainly because I've been getting better at one-looking cll.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 22, 2018)

this is freaking ridiculous 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-22
avg of 25: 2.19

Time List:
1. (0.79) U R' U F U2 F2 R F2 U2 
2. 2.00 U R F' R U' F' U2 F R2 
3. 1.94 R' U2 R U' R2 F U R U 
4. (0.68) U R F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 
5. 1.62 U2 F R F2 U F2 U F' U 
6. 2.63 U2 F' R2 F' U R' F2 U' R U2 
7. (4.66) R2 U' F2 R U F' U' R' U' 
8. 1.20 F U' F' U R F' U F' R' 
9. 4.07 R F U' R U' F R2 F2 U 
10. 0.92 F R F U' R' F2 R F' U' 
11. 1.83 F' R F' U2 R2 U2 R' F R2 
12. 1.52 F R2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' R 
13. 3.74+ F' R F2 R F' R' U' F U2 
14. 1.56 R2 F2 R F' R' F R F2 R' 
15. 2.12 F' U' F R2 U2 F' R' U R' 
16. 1.97 F2 U F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U 
17. 2.96 F U' R U2 R F U2 F U' 
18. 2.31 U F U2 R2 U2 R U R U' 
19. 1.64 R F2 R' F R2 F2 R2 F' U' 
20. 2.03 U' F' R2 U F' R' U R' U2 
21. 2.12 F2 R U' F' R' F2 U2 F' U2 
22. 1.80 F R' F2 R' F' U' R' U2 R' 
23. 3.96 F U2 F R' U R2 F' R F U' 
24. (4.45) F' U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' R U 
25. 2.05 R' F' U R' U' F U' F U'



also OH:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-22
solves/total: 158/158

single
best: 12.02
worst: 26.86

mean of 3
current: 19.03 (σ = 2.23)
best: 14.25 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 5
current: 19.86 (σ = 1.17)
best: 15.08 (σ = 1.45)

avg of 12
current: 19.61 (σ = 1.33)
best: 15.87 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 25
current: 18.53 (σ = 2.83)
best: 16.55 (σ = 1.99)

avg of 50
current: 18.44 (σ = 2.38)
best: 17.11 (σ = 1.90)

avg of 100
current: 18.25 (σ = 2.31)
best: 17.55 (σ = 2.12)

Average: 17.87 (σ = 2.19)
Mean: 17.99

Time List:
1. 18.18 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 R' D2 B' D2 U' L U B L2 
2. 18.34 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R B' L' F2 D' F R' U' L R' 
3. 17.20 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F L2 F' U2 D' F2 D' R' U F' L2 R2 D 
4. 17.14 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 B2 F' U' R' B U2 L' B U' L' 
5. 14.14 B2 D F' L2 F2 R' F L U' R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' 
6. 16.77 L' B R2 F' D2 B2 L U' F U2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L 
7. 15.71 L2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R B2 F2 U' B2 L D2 B' R2 F' U' F' R 
8. 18.70 U' D2 R D F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 U R 
9. 19.10 U B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' B' D' L2 F U2 L R' D U2 F2 
10. 14.25 R' U L' D' F2 R2 B' R' F2 L2 F' L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 B2 U 
11. 18.09 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 F L2 B' D2 L D2 R' F R B D R' F' R 
12. 21.24 F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' B' F2 U2 F' L' U2 L2 U2 R2 U' 
13. 17.32 F' B R' L' B2 L' F D L' U2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 
14. 20.81 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' L D R B R2 D' U B D 
15. 16.68 R D2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' B' L U L' R2 B' L2 D' L' B 
16. 16.65 F U R2 F' R2 F' U' B F2 U2 D2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R2 D2 B' 
17. 15.86 B' U' R U' R2 B2 L' U2 F' B2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 
18. 17.49 L2 F' D2 F U2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 F U F' D' R F2 D 
19. 22.01 R2 F D2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F2 R' F' L' R D2 F R2 U B' R 
20. 15.68 R' D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R F2 U' B' R2 F' L' D L 
21. 16.53 B R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U F' D2 R' B D2 B2 D' L 
22. 17.53 B' D2 F2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 D F D R' D' B' L' R' U' B' 
23. 17.04 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 B' U L F U' F2 D2 
24. 18.31 F2 D2 B' L' D B' U2 R' L2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 
25. 17.95 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R D' L2 R' F R2 U' L2 F' U 
26. 15.48 D R2 F' B2 R B D R' L' U F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 
27. 16.40 B2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 F R U L B' D2 R F2 U' F 
28. 16.06 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 L' U F2 L R2 F L2 F L' D 
29. 17.53 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D' L' U' R2 B' U2 B U B' D2 R 
30. 18.84 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B D2 U2 F D2 L' D2 F2 L F2 
31. 17.32 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F' R D U' R U2 L U L2 
32. 23.51 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U F' D L2 B2 U' R' U' L' B 
33. 16.12 U F' L' B U B2 L F D2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R D2 
34. 18.00 B2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 F2 R2 U B' L2 D F2 U2 B U R B2 
35. 12.16 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' B' U' L' U' R D' R2 D B' 
36. 15.28 R2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R' U' F R2 B2 D F L2 R B2 
37. 19.15 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 B R U' L' F' L' U F U' B2 
38. 15.56 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 L' B2 F' R U' R' U L2 F' R' 
39. 16.23 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 F' L' U2 R' B R B2 D' B' R2 
40. 25.26 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F U' B R D' B L U' R' U2 
41. 12.51 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 R' B L' B' U L2 B2 U' B' D' 
42. 13.46 D2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F U R U' B' L B2 F R F2 D 
43. 18.22 R2 F' L2 F' D2 B D2 F D2 U2 F U' F L2 R U2 B' U R' B U 
44. 14.16 D L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' R U' B R' D' F L2 R' U2 B' 
45. 19.91 F' R2 B2 R' B' D' B L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U D2 B2 U' L2 D' 
46. 14.48 L2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D U F2 R2 U' L F' D' L' D U' B' D' B' L' 
47. 16.78 D F' U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R' B' U R' F' D2 U R' B2 
48. 23.76 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' U2 B' D2 L' U R' B' L' R D2 B 
49. 16.94 B' D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F D R D2 F2 L U L' B' 
50. 16.91 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F' L' U2 F U B R B L2 R 
51. 15.07 B2 U B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U L' F R2 U' L R2 F' U' B U2 
52. 18.63 U F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U R' F D R' U' F L F L B2 
53. 18.49 R U' D' B U' B L F B R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 
54. 12.02 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' D F' U2 F' L F R' F2 D 
55. 15.24 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 D F2 R' U2 B D' L' U2 B2 R D R' 
56. 18.30 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U2 F U B' L U' R D L2 B' U2 
57. 18.08 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D U F2 R F D2 R' B L F2 D' R 
58. 19.21 F' D U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R D' F2 R B2 D2 L' F L2 
59. 20.49 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 L R D' U' F' U2 R D L D' F2 D' 
60. 19.78 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B R2 U' L R' D2 U2 B2 F R B2 U2 
61. 14.08 U R B2 L D2 R' U2 B2 R B2 L2 U2 F U' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L 
62. 20.50 U B L2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U B L R' B2 R2 F2 
63. 19.88 L2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 D' R' F L' U2 F2 R' D' U2 F2 
64. 21.83 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' L U' B L D' F2 D F' D' R 
65. 22.88 R' L' F' U2 R' U D F D' B' U L2 U2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 U D L2 
66. 16.68 B2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L B2 D2 U L2 B2 F' R D2 U 
67. 16.05 D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L U' B D2 R U F2 U2 F2 U' 
68. 17.88 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 B' U L D' F L' B' L' F2 
69. 15.38 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 R' F D2 U F R2 U2 F' L' U 
70. 26.66 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B U' L R' D U L U2 R' D2 
71. 15.94 L B2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 U' L U R2 F' L D R U' 
72. 21.27 F D U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 D B' L' F U R2 F' L2 F2 U 
73. 20.01 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 D B' F' L D L U' F2 U' 
74. 16.73 F' R' B2 U' B L F2 R' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D L2 R' 
75. 19.15 B D2 B' D B' D2 B L B2 R2 F U2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B2 U2 L 
76. 18.60 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' U' R' B D' F2 U' L B D L2 B 
77. 14.97 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R U' R2 U' L D2 R B' R2 U 
78. 15.90 D2 F2 D' B R' L2 F2 B' U2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 
79. 16.54 D2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 L2 U R U' B F U2 R D' F2 
80. 18.87 R2 L F' L' U L' U' R' D2 B F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 
81. 16.39 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R U' L' D U B2 L B' L2 R 
82. 16.10 R L2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 F R2 B D' F R2 D L' D2 L2 D2 
83. 18.53 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F D2 B' R' U R U' 
84. 19.48 L F2 R B2 D' R2 D L' F' R2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 
85. 17.51 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F D R D R2 D R' U2 F' 
86. 15.73 U B' L' D' R' D F2 D B' L F R2 F B2 U2 F' R2 B R2 B' 
87. 15.33 D2 R' L F D' L' U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 
88. 24.77 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 B' L2 F' D' L2 U B2 R' B2 U 
89. 17.81 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U B2 U R2 D F U' L B2 R U2 B2 F2 D' B' 
90. 17.55 B U2 R' F R2 F' L D L' D2 F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D 
91. 18.73 R L2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U R' F2 L2 U L B' U' L2 U' 
92. 14.60 D' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D' U' B' D' R U2 L' U F2 U2 F' L2 
93. 19.84 U R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B D R B2 R F' D2 R U' R2 
94. 21.95 L' D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 R F D R' D2 U' B2 L' B2 
95. 22.06 R2 F U2 B L2 B2 F U2 F L2 F' L' R2 D2 B' R2 B' D B' U2 
96. 16.99 F' D' R' U R B2 D' R' D2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 D2 
97. 13.40 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D B' L' U F' L2 D' B' 
98. 15.04 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D' L D2 L2 D2 U2 F D B' 
99. 20.86 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D F2 D U F2 R' B' U' L R U2 L2 F L' U' R2 
100. 17.56 F' B2 L' B2 L U2 L' U2 F2 L U2 F2 B U F2 D B2 R F L' B 
101. 17.70 U D2 L U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 R' F R D' B' L2 U' B U2 R2 
102. 15.54 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 F L B2 F D B' D B D2 U 
103. 13.09 U2 B' L U F R B' L R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 
104. 16.84 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U R2 F D L2 F' D2 L F L B L 
105. 17.31 U2 B2 D2 F2 L R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' U' B' U2 L' R' F D U2 B2 D' 
106. 20.19 R' D F2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 U' B' U R U' L' B' U F2 
107. 20.24 B' L2 D L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 F' L' U' R D R B' D' F2 
108. 17.61 L F2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 B D2 U F D' L R2 B' R2 
109. 19.53 L2 B2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 B' R2 F' U' L2 F' U' B R' B2 L B' D 
110. 17.48  D' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 D R B' U' F2 L' D' F' 
111. 15.38 F L B2 D2 F U2 B' R' D' R L D2 L' F2 B2 
112. 18.31 B' R2 U R2 D U2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L' F' R2 D F2 R B' R U2 
113. 17.97 F' D2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 R B U' F L D R U' B2 R' 
114. 19.73 B' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 F' U' L' D' B' U L D' R F U 
115. 17.58 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 B' R' D U' R' B F' D2 F R' F' 
116. 20.61 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R F' D' B' R' D F D L2 B2 
117. 16.10 D L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' U' B F' U2 F' L' D2 U F' 
118. 19.99 F2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 F2 R B L' U B' R' D' R' U' L' 
119. 17.13 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L B' R' U2 F' D2 R' D2 B U' 
120. 15.67 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B U2 B' U F R B F R' U' 
121. 26.86 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U' L D2 B' L U R 
122. 20.04 L D' B2 U' F' U2 D2 L U B F2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L' U2 L2 
123. 16.15 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 B R2 F' U2 B' D2 U L2 D F2 R B2 U' B' L 
124. 17.46 L D2 F' L2 F R2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 D' L' B' R' D B' D2 U' 
125. 17.42 D F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' U2 B' U2 B' D R' U B 
126. 19.42 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L B' D F2 D' L2 R F D2 
127. 20.59 U B2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 B F L' F L2 D B2 L' D R2 
128. 16.72 B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 U' B D2 R' D F' R2 D2 U F U' 
129. 16.05 B' U2 L B2 R' U2 B' D B2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' 
130. 26.68 D B' R' D2 R2 D' L U2 R' U' F2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 
131. 14.58 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U B' D2 L B U' F2 U' L2 B2 U 
132. 20.85 U R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' D' B R U B2 L' D2 B U' 
133. 17.91 U2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R D' B' F R' D B2 R' F2 
134. 23.79 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 R D2 B' U B2 
135. 13.51 F' U' L2 U R' U B2 L' D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 
136. 15.60 F' D2 B' L2 R2 F U2 B' R2 B F2 R D2 L' U L2 B2 D2 B' D' 
137. 13.65 U B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L' F' D2 F' D U2 L' D' R 
138. 16.45 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 U2 F L2 D' U2 F2 R' D L' F' R U2 L' 
139. 16.22 B L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 B' L2 B' U2 L' R' F' R U 
140. 13.17 F B U R' D R' U D F2 R' F2 R2 L' U2 B2 U2 R 
141. 16.76 L' F' L D' F' D R' F B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 
142. 22.53 U B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' B' D2 R2 B' U2 F' L' U2 F' 
143. 17.49 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 R D F L R U2 F 
144. 23.40 B D2 B2 F R2 B' D2 B L2 R2 B R F2 U B' D F L2 D U' 
145. 13.90 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 B' D' F2 R2 F' U' L B' D B2 
146. 22.52 R' B2 R B2 R' D2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 U L' R' B R2 F' 
147. 19.42 L D F2 D2 F U D B D R B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 
148. 19.69 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 R2 F2 B L' B U B' R' F' L2 B R' 
149. 19.13 R D2 L B U' L' D' B' R' U' B2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 D 
150. 22.97 F' U R2 U' F B L' U' F' L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U 
151. 18.85 D2 B2 D B U B' R2 F' R U2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 
152. 14.93 R' U2 F' D' F' R' U D' R' U2 R2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 
153. 21.03 D2 B2 L U2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R F U' B' U L R B U' R' 
154. 19.82 L U B2 L2 D R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D' U F' R' U L2 R 
155. 21.04 B2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L2 D U' B' U' F' R2 
156. 18.71 R F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B' F2 D B U F2 L' R2 B' F' D 
157. 16.98 R B' L U F2 U' R2 F D R U F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' 
158. 21.40 R' D2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' F2 L' F' L2 R2 U R' B D2 L D U2


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 22, 2018)

Just got my 1st sub-3 2x2 single!

2.979 U F2 U' R F2 R' U F2 U


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 22, 2018)

This was yesterday, (and it is a minor accomplishment) but I got my first sub 1 master pyraminx solve at 56.78 I have not done to many solves (I think around 12 or so) so with some more practice sub 1 is very possible.


----------



## schapel (Aug 23, 2018)

4BLD WBs
1:09.35 single
1:29.04 mo3
1:34.24 ao5
yay


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice 333 session.

ao50: 13.982 → 13.620
ao100: 14.269 → 14.109
ao200: 14.694 → 14.351


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2018)

schapel said:


> 4BLD WBs
> 1:09.35 single
> 1:29.04 mo3
> 1:34.24 ao5
> yay


Woah, congrats. Impressive.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 28, 2018)

I've figured out how to solve the QiYi Ancient Coin Cube blindfolded  now I just need to improve my working memory and memory palace skills so I can actually attempt it...


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

I got my PB average of 100, 13.459! I also got my PB mo3 ao5 and ao12. Here are the splits


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 28, 2018)

I just finished my first Ao100 on Master Pyraminx, which for me feels great, despite the fact that it is unofficial At the moment this is one of my favorite events.

PB's in all categories are:
Single: 20.35
Mo3: 32.28
Ao5: 34.59
Ao12: 38.73
Ao50: 42.29
Ao100: 44.76


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I just finished my first Ao101 on Master Pyramid, which for me feels better, despite the fact that it is tallAt the moment this is one of my favorite foods.
> 
> PB's in all categories are:
> Single: 20.35
> ...


where did you get your master pyramid


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 28, 2018)

I just broke my PB single on 3x3x3. First time Roux made me faster than CFOP. I was on a good roll with mostly high 50s and low 60s solves.
47,81 seconds.  I am a happy camper.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 28, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> where did you get your master pyramid


SpeedCubeShop.

Edit: I meant thecubical.us


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 1, 2018)

Today I went to my first competition (4th Guwahati Open). Here are the results of today's events in which I participated-



Had some really good time with other speedcubers.
Got the 1st position in 5x5 with 1:43.29 as single best and 1:47.33 Ao5.(which I wasn't expecting)
Also I think I did well at OH since I don't practice it at all.
But I think I would have done really better at 4x4 if my magnetic Yuxin didn't explode last night as I was practicing, so I had to use my Shengshou.
Tomorrow there will be the 3x3 and 3BLD event in which I am participating, and I am hoping to get some good results.


----------



## purplecuber (Sep 1, 2018)

In the past 2 days I've gotten 10 sub-20s! (I average mid-high twentys)


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm in the process of building a "My Records" page where you can put your PBs in your speedsolving profile and compare your records to others on the forum. Will post an announcement once it is finished, but will allow you to share your accomplishments with the community more easily.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 2, 2018)

Ooooh. I like this a lot. Will you include the option to put in different methods for each event?


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 2, 2018)

Got 2nd position in 3BLD, but really disappointed with the result. The memo was good around 18 secs at the 1st solve but had lot of recalling issues due to nerves. 
The second solve was only a corner flip away from a 58 sec solve, memo was also good about~15 but I don't know how it came out to be a DNF when I was really confident about getting a success,which also ultimately
ruined my 3rd solve.
Also did poorly at the 3x3.
But still it was a great competition.


----------



## pjk (Sep 3, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Ooooh. I like this a lot. Will you include the option to put in different methods for each event?


Good suggestion, will note it. Let me know of any other ideas.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 4, 2018)

18.99! My first sub 20 OH solve.







pjk said:


> I'm in the process of building a "My Records" page where you can put your PBs in your speedsolving profile and compare your records to others on the forum. Will post an announcement once it is finished, but will allow you to share your accomplishments with the community more easily.


Awesome! Can't wait


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 4, 2018)

444 PBs again~

ao50: 47.742 → 47.679 (small drop, but a drop nonetheless)
ao100: 49.382 → 48.424

Wasn't quite expecting to reduce my ao100 by almost a whole second, especially since my times earlier today (for the forum weekly comp) were pretty awful.


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 7, 2018)

WACWCA said:


>


Using L5C?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 7, 2018)

Learnt Orozco corners. Trying to now execute without mistakes then going to learn Orozco edges


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 10, 2018)

six by six

ao50: 2:49.048 → 2:45.889
ao100: none → 2:48.555

A little bit of overall improvement. Edge pairing is still terrible though, lol.


----------



## asacuber (Sep 10, 2018)

1.69 2x2 avg
3.09 skewb avg
Official


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Sep 10, 2018)

Over 2 years ago, I set the goal of a sub-10 ao100 on 3x3. Today, it finally hit 9.99. I wasn't sure if I'd ever get this far, but it definitely feels amazing. Also did it before my goal of 3 years (March 2016 to September 2018). A huge thanks to everyone who helped me out in my early cubing career, as I definitely wouldn't be here without you.

Ik I'm practically dead on here, but I figured I'd post about it here since I set the goal here. I'm a bit of a sentimentalist.


----------



## Swoop (Sep 11, 2018)

Returned to cubing after not cubing competitively for 2 years. Been focusing on better cross and slow turning and got a nice avg of 50:
avg of 50: 18.79
best avg of 5: 16.24
best avg of 12: 16.87
best time: 13.40
worst time: 27.81

Very happy with these results as i basically am back to where my peak was. Using CFOP but only using 2 look oll (know about half of OLL) and about all plls expect like 4. Now onto learning rest of pll lol


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3
14.07 single
18.59 ao5
20.21 ao12
22.26 ao100
Happy with my results


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 15, 2018)

About week ago, I averaged about 2 minutes on 5x5. Then I got the Aochuang GTS M. After three days, I averaged 1:40 and my pb single dropped by 15 seconds. Now I average 1:35 and 5x5 is my favourite event.


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm going to Berkeley tomorrow for my first comp in 3 years.
Here are some pb's I broke today
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-15
avg of 5: 8.50

Time List:
1. 8.65 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 R B2 R2 B R' D R U F' L2 D2 L' D' 
2. (7.36) F2 D F' L B D' R2 F' R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 L F2 U2 R L2 B' 
3. 9.36 B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B' D R2 F2 L' R' F' L2 B F2 
4. (9.96) F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L F' L D R2 B' F R' 
5. 7.49 D' L2 U' F2 U' B U' L' F B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-15
avg of 12: 9.05

Time List:
1. 9.24 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 L2 F L' R2 U' L' F2 L U2 F' 
2. (10.38) B2 D B2 U' F L' D R' L D2 L2 U2 B L2 B D2 F2 B' U2 B 
3. 9.39 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' B R' U' R' D U2 F L D2 U2 
4. 8.65 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 R B2 R2 B R' D R U F' L2 D2 L' D' 
5. (7.36) F2 D F' L B D' R2 F' R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 L F2 U2 R L2 B' 
6. 9.36 B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B' D R2 F2 L' R' F' L2 B F2 
7. 9.96 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L F' L D R2 B' F R' 
8. 7.49 D' L2 U' F2 U' B U' L' F B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U 
9. 9.04 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D R F' L' R' D2 L F U' B F' 
10. 9.34 R L2 D2 F R2 F' R U D' F2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 R2 
11. 10.05 D2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B F2 L' U R' B' R2 F L R2 F' U 
12. 7.99 R' L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R U2 F' U' R D' L' F L

also sub 10 avg of 100 also pb


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 16, 2018)

I got a 8.153 on 3x3 Half Turns Only!


----------



## asacuber (Sep 16, 2018)

FailCuber said:


> I'm going to Berkeley tomorrow for my first comp in 3 years.
> Here are some pb's I broke today
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-15
> avg of 5: 8.50
> ...


Good to see you back!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 18, 2018)

3.75 official pyra avg, 49th in U.S. 
previous pr was 5.21
my at home pb was 3.90 lmao


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 19, 2018)

Random PB single with a ridiculously obvious 2×2×3 block. Could've been faster if I actually bothered to track the last cross edge too, lol. Also my first PB single + second sub-10 single with a cross colour other than white/yellow.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-19
single: 8.423

Time List:
1. 8.423 F R B2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U' R2 D2 L2 B R' Rw2 Uw


Spoiler: reconstruction



r U r' U R2 U // 223
(y x) R' U2' (R2' x) U R' U' R U R U' // cross + third slot
(R2 x') U R U' // last slot
z' U2' F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' U2' // ZBLL
(alg.cubing.net)


----------



## D1zzy (Sep 22, 2018)

Finished learning full PLL  now onto OLL


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 23, 2018)

18.59 → 18.49 ao5
20.21 → 19.57 ao12
22.26 → 21.53 ao100


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 25, 2018)

half of these are probably +2s xd 
also keyboard so lol

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-25
avg of 12: 2.47

Time List:
1. 2.95 R2 F R F2 U' R U F' U 
2. 1.96 U' F' R2 U F' U' F' R' F2 
3. 2.48 F' R' U F2 R F U' R' U' 
4. 2.33 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U 
5. 1.84 F R' U2 R' F2 R U2 F' R' U' 
6. 1.68 U2 R U' R' U2 F U R2 U2 
7. (1.34) R F U' R' U R2 U' F2 U 
8. (3.80) F R2 F R' U F U F U 
9. 2.55 U F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 
10. 3.67 U' R' U F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' 
11. 1.94 R U R U' F' R F' U' R2 
12. 3.27 F U' F2 R U' R F2 R2 U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 25, 2018)

lol OH UNR

5.96 B U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' D B D F' L' F' U2 L2

x
U' R' D'
R U' R'
y U' R' U R
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R
y' U R U' R' U R U R'
U2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r

37/5.96=6.21 tps


----------



## Elde (Oct 1, 2018)

D1zzy said:


> Finished learning full PLL  now onto OLL


Congratulations! How long did pll take?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 1, 2018)

10.5 PB ao1000


----------



## nms777 (Oct 5, 2018)

I've finished learning cll twice. Now it's time to learn the last few algs again. I don't practice enough lately. But from now on even if I don't have time to practice solves I'll at least keep doing algs any time my hands aren't doing something else so I won't forget them again.


----------



## DavidRcv13 (Oct 5, 2018)

My first sub-20 Ao5!!!
1. 20.17
2. 20.28
3. (21.83)
4. (18.44)
5. 18.44
Ao5: 19.63


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 5, 2018)

9.98 3x3 ao100
First sub 10 ao100


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 7, 2018)

New 4x4 pb and first under a minute - 59.07!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 7, 2018)

I got a last layer skip at my last competition which gave me a sub-9 solve! I average sub-12 so that's really really good for a competition solve!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 9, 2018)

Had an unlikely string of consecutive solves last week.

8.93 PLL Skip - nice but not particularly fast for me with the skip
(9.00) PLL Skip - locked up a bit, no big deal. Two in a row!
7.59 OLL Skip - okay, how unusual
7.61 nonlucky - Haha! At least I was fast
(6.68) PLL Skip - ...WELP

end result was an 8.04 avg5; my PB is 7.98 

speedcubin is fun


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 12, 2018)

Smashed my PB everything on the 3x3x3 today by several seconds. Single, Mo3, Ao5 on to Ao200. PB single down to 32,93 from 36.80 (after getting a 35.99) and Ao5 is down to 41,30.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 14, 2018)

555 ao50: 1:37.729 → 1:34.983


Spoiler



also the only ever ao50 done with random-state scrambles


----------



## ZappyCubes (Oct 14, 2018)

ive just done my first sub 1 solve of three 3x3s!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm finally sub-18 OH and sub-15 2H!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 16, 2018)

6.04 single
9.61ao50 
9.76ao100
10.05ao1000


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Oct 18, 2018)

I got my first sub-20 OH single with a time of 19.57 secs!!!
PB Ao5 is 22.17
I think consistent sub-20 is possible if I start using 2LLL instead of 4LLL.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 18, 2018)

Guys I'm sub 10 now


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 18, 2018)

I recently got a 29.72 (down from a 29.99, down from a ~32s) in OH (I'm averaging ~40s) and I'm learning 3 PLL algs a week (I average at ~19s).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 18, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> More PBs, sorry not sorry
> 8.97 ao12 (first sub 9)
> 9.39 ao 50
> 9.56 ao100
> 9.81 ao1000


Dang! Huge congrats on all of these PB's. Really happy for you on this all and your progress in 3x3, and I look forward to seeing your first sub 8 Ao12 soon...like this weekend right?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 19, 2018)

I got a 2/3 multiblind in under 20 minutes, the accomplishment isn't the results but rather that I actually did another multiblind XD


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 21, 2018)

Sub-7:00 8×8×8 single~ (Now to get one on cam, I guess.)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-22
single: 6:50.279

Time List:
1. 6:50.279 u' U D' 3d' 3u 4r' 3r' r L2 3l2 4f2 3r b R' 3f' b2 u2 3d l2 4f' D2 b' L' D' F2 4u l2 B D2 4r2 B 3d' f' 4u' 3f 3r L' F2 l2 3l2 r 4f 3b f2 D 3u' u' 3f' L' 3l' D2 U l 3f' b' f2 u d2 U 4f 3d U' u' 3l' r' L' R2 F' l2 3b 4u l2 3l D f' b2 r l 4r u l' F 3l D 4r2 b' 3l 3f2 b' D' 3u b2 R' 4r' 3f2 r2 4r2 3l2 3d' 3f 3b 3u' 3f u2 4u2 F' 3f2 3l u2 b f' 4r2 3d2 R2 f' r L 3f F' 3l'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 21, 2018)

10.699 3x3 single. I think that's a PB.


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 21, 2018)

I got French UNR Single in Ivy Cube!


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi there ! After a 5 years break because I couldn't progress anymore (tired of training new specific areas to gain speed) I started again to train a week ago and yesterday I broke every single average and mean record of mine (so all except ao5 for 0.02s and single).
ao5 : 10.86
ao12 : 11.66
mo30 : 11.97
mo100 : 12.80

10% of my times are 10.xx now. My goal is sub-12 and then finally sub-10 !
Gonna train my 5x5 seriously too (averaging around 1'50").


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 22, 2018)

first official sub 10 3x3 single!


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 22, 2018)

I got a few days ago my very first bld success: Ivy Cube Blind. I just made some researches and discovered it's an UWR!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

Random PB single where I barely planned anything and my lookahead failed and I did a lot of unnecessary rotations, but had a 1LLL.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-23
single: 8.338

Time List:
1. 8.338 L' U2 B U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R D' L' B2 F2 U2 L2 F' D'

Reconstruction on a.c.n.


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 23, 2018)

Just achieved a new 3x3 pb of 22.35, intuitive F2L and (thanks to some luck) 2LLL


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 24, 2018)

6×6×6 ao12: 2:40.x → 2:37.111

Had a lot of pops/lockups (at least four in those twelve solves) and somehow still got a PB out of it. That only means I can improve further by turning more accurately!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 25, 2018)

Finished up relearning EG-1! What now??? Don't really want to learn Eg-2, so maybe some nice TCLL cases and one looking.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 26, 2018)

I apologize for the double post.

2.99 Ao100 for 2x2  Might be my first sub 3 Ao100! This does exclude DNF's because of timer not starting, but that okay! Super happy


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2018)

2x2 PB's!

Ao5- 2.32 ( I think I have a sub 2 but that's not with stackmat)
Ao12- 2.47
Ao25- 2.56

Yipeey! Was just practicing for my comp, using a warmup cube and such.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Oct 30, 2018)

OH Single -16.55
My fourth sub-20 and PB.


----------



## thicc_bob (Nov 3, 2018)

First off, I just joined the forums! I'm a Rouxer, and I've started learning CMLL, and hopefully I can start consistently averaging under 25.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 3, 2018)

November is 3 days old and these are now my PBs with Varasano with the first 100 solves.
*2x2:* _Varasano: _Single: 6,51. Mo3: 9,49. Ao5: 9,68. Ao12: 11,28. Ao25: 12,12. Ao50: 12,69. Ao100: 12,80.

These were my PBs with Layer by Layer.
(*2x2:* _LBL: _Single: 6,51. Mo3: 9,49. Ao5: 10,33. Ao12: 13,72. Ao50: 16,62. Ao100: 17,68.)

Pretty big improvement on consistency. Now I need to get faster at singles.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 3, 2018)

And then today this happened.
1. *2.83* F U2 R2 U' F' U R' U' R2 U'
Easiest scramble I've ever had on csTimer. It was 1 alg + 1 auf. I did a few more times and got it down to 2.35. I'm sure most of you will be faster, but for me it's pretty good.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 5, 2018)

PB ao12 (CFOP/roux neutral)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-4
avg of 12: 9.75

Time List:
1. 10.74 D B2 R2 U L2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 B R' U L' F U L R' B2 L2 
2. 8.84 U' F' R2 U2 F R' U B' U2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R U2 L D 
3. (8.76) L' D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B D F' U' F R' B' U2 
4. 10.67 D F L' D L U' D B U R2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U 
5. 9.58 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B L' F' U' L' B2 F' R' B F2 
6. 9.31 B D2 L' B U2 F2 L U L' U2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 U D' F2 U 
7. 9.24 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F U' L D' L2 R2 D L' F U B' 
8. (11.64) B D L U' L F B' D' R' L F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' 
9. 10.13 R2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D F' U B F L' D U B' L' R 
10. 10.25 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L D' F2 R' F L' R2 B D U 
11. 9.70 D2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U F U R D R2 B' L' R2 U 
12. 9.08 D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 U' L' F D F' U' B L' D R2


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 7, 2018)

777 ao50: 4:27.402 → 4:23.326

(I kinda knew I was around 4:25 already, going by my weekly comp results. I just needed to do one large session to push my ao50 down. Still using a "modded" nonmagnetic Wuji, but maybe I'll get the Hays 7 or the Aofu GTS whenever.)


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 8, 2018)

PB single 3x3x3 down from 32,93 to 30,95.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Nov 10, 2018)

Got some nice official solves-
3x3 12.66 single 14.56 Ao5
OH single-22.63 single 27.45 Ao5
5x5 single 1:27.18 single[Fastest single in the comp] and 1:46.35 Ao5.
Nerves overtook during the last two solves and ruined my Avg
[ Still got 3rd]
Didn't practice 4x4 more than a month so I currently suck at that, but I will start practising this also.
Got a winning 3BLD 1:02.24 single .
This is not a great solve for me, but still its nice to have.
Also DNFed a 54.xy single. Again nerves took over, and did an extra M'move after parity.
It was a great competition though.


----------



## James Hake (Nov 11, 2018)

3x3 pb single: 6.80 (previous 6.82)
3x3 pb2 ao5: 8.82 (current 8.80)

havent been cubing for the past ~4 months, nice to know i havent lost it quite yet


----------



## ZyCuber (Nov 16, 2018)

my avg is about 22 seconds I was very happy to get a sub 15 but I know this happened because I'm lucky so yeah I got some very good cross and good F2L and lastly I got a PLL skip


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 16, 2018)

Good job! I remember my first sub-15, it felt great!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 16, 2018)

CONGRATS for the achievement


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 19, 2018)

I just got my first sub 30 3x3x3. My first real goal achieved since I started speedcubing. 

28,86!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 20, 2018)

Practicing my 2x2 pickups. R U R' U' solution.

Got two .36's and one .35 I'm pretty happy with that. 11.43TPS on the .35. WR by .14 right?

What's your guys best 4 mover?

Edit- Just got 2 more .35's and a .38 Ao5, not just got to get R U R' U' in comp


----------



## ZyCuber (Nov 21, 2018)

YEAH I JUST SET UP THE GAN 354M and this happened my 2nd time sub-15 and also my PB
try the scramble yourself (white cross)


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2018)

I tried the scramble and got a 10.960, first solve of the day too


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 21, 2018)

2x2 Pb's!

2.15Ao5 and 2.44 Ao12! EG-1 is paying off.

Plz someone look at these 


Spoiler: Ao12 Recon



1. 2.14 R F' R' F R' F2 R2 F2 U'

x y2
R U R' F2 R2 - Layer
F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F' - CLL
14 Moves = 6.54TPS

2. 2.33 U F' U R' U2 F R2 F' U'

z'
U' R' U' R -Face
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' - EG-1
U2 - AUF
17 Moves = 7.30 TPS


3. 2.32 F R U' R' F R2 F' U2 R'
z'
U' R' U' R2 - Layer
x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 -CLL
F2 - AFF

12 Moves = 5.17 TPS


4. (1.56) U F2 R2 F U' F R U' F2 U
z' y z
F' - Face
U R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R'- EG-1
U - AUF
12 Moves- 7.69 TPS


5. (3.99) F R F U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2
I'm not sure!

6. 2.96 F R' U2 R F' R2 U R U
x y
R2 U2 R' - Face
U2 R U' R' F' U' F2 R U' R' - EG-1
U2 -AUF
14 Moves = 4.73 TPS

7. 2.93 U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R F2 U'
z' y2
R2 U R' - Layer
U (U2) R' F R F' R U R' - CLL
U2 - AUF
13 Moves= 4.45 TPS


8. 2.56 U R2 U' F2 U' R F' R' U2
x
R2 - Layer
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' -CLL
U' - AUF
11 Moves - 4.30 TPS


9. 2.37 F R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R U2
x2 y
R U R' - Layer
y' U' R' F R2 U' R' U y' R U R' - EG-1
U - AUF
14 Moves = 5.91 TPS


10. 2.11 U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
z
U R U' R - Layer
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' - CLL

14 Moves = 6.64 TPS


11. 2.75 U' R U' F U' F' R2 F2 R2
x y
R U R - Layer
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' - CLL
U - AUF
12 Moves= 4.36 TPS


12. 1.96 R U2 R U R2 F2 U F' U2
x y
U' R U' R' U R' U' R - Layer
F R U R' U' F' - CLL
U' - AUF
15 Moves - 7.65 TPS

Average moves = 13.45

Average TPS = 5.89 TPS


----------



## charoeth (Nov 22, 2018)

I finally learned how to solve the Rubiks Cube without having to look at the algorithm and I've memorized the steps. I can also do the cross in under 12 seconds which may not be an accomplishment for some but it took a lot of practice for me


----------



## asacuber (Nov 22, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 2x2 Pb's!
> 
> 2.15Ao5 and 2.44 Ao12! EG-1 is paying off.
> 
> ...


I'm having a look at these, dont have time to look at everything(will update this) but for solve2:
your solution was good, but what i would have done:
z y2/insp
U R' F'//Face
R' U R' F U' R U R2 U'//EG2
I would recommend you look into easy EG2s like these because trust me they help a lot.
But for now, spam practice with EG1 and soon you'll find yourself improving at a pretty fast pace !
GJ and keep it up


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 22, 2018)

asacuber said:


> I'm having a look at these, dont have time to look at everything(will update this) but for solve2:
> your solution was good, but what i would have done:
> z y2/insp
> U R' F'//Face
> ...



I'm currently learning easy LEG-1's I know about 8 of the easy ones. Should I learn some easy EG-2's? I'm currently working on one looking more also.

Thanks and any more tips are appreciated


----------



## ZyCuber (Nov 23, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I tried the scramble and got a 10.960, first solve of the day too


nice


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 23, 2018)

Another 2x2 PB.

2.93 Ao100 

EDIT- Broke it again to 2.82 Ao100 !!! Awesome!



Spoiler:  Scrambles and times if anyone cares



1. 2.47 U2 F R F' U2 F' U F2 U' 
2. 3.33 U2 R F' U2 R2 F' R F' U2 
3. 2.06 F R2 F U F2 U' F2 U F2 
4. 2.20 R2 F U2 R' U R' U' F2 U 
5. 2.47 F R F2 U' R F U' F2 R' 
6. 3.67 F' U R F2 U' R F2 R' U2 
7. (1.69) U R F R F' R U2 R' U2 
8. 3.98 R2 U2 R U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 
9. 3.00 F2 R' U' R U' R2 U F' R' 
10. 2.98 F2 U2 F' R U2 R' F U' F2 U' 
11. 3.09 F' U R2 U F' U' F' R U 
12. 2.84 R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R F U R' 
13. 2.70 R2 U F2 R' U' F' R2 U F 
14. (1.77) F' R2 F R' F2 R' U F' U 
15. 2.27 R' F' R U2 F R' F' U2 R U' 
16. (5.29) F2 U' F R' F2 U' R' U R' 
17. 3.42 U' R' F R2 U' R2 F' U2 F' 
18. 3.28 F' R F2 U2 R' U F U2 R U' 
19. 2.52 U' F2 R2 F R U' F R F2 
20. 2.02 F R F' U2 R2 F U F2 R' 
21. 2.68 F2 R' U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U' 
22. 2.62 R' U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 
23. 3.30 F R' F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U2 
24. 3.13 F U' R F2 R' F' R F U' 
25. 3.90 R2 F' U' F2 R F' U2 R' F' 
26. 2.05 U2 R U2 R F U2 R' F2 U' 
27. 3.19 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F U' R' U 
28. 3.08 R' F2 R' F U' F U2 F' U2 
29. 3.21 U F R2 F' U F U F2 U' 
30. (1.92) U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' F2 U' 
31. 1.94 F' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F 
32. 3.43 R F2 U F R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 
33. 2.84 F R2 F R' U' R2 U' R F 
34. 3.45 R2 F2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U' F 
35. 2.38 U R' U2 R' F R' U2 R F2 
36. 3.45 R U2 R' F2 R U' F U R' 
37. 3.35 U2 F2 R F U2 F U2 R' U2 
38. 2.51 F' U R' U2 R' U R F' U2 
39. 3.40 U2 F2 R F2 U' R' F' U F2 
40. 2.96 U2 F' U2 F' U R' F U' R' U2 
41. (1.66) F2 U2 F' R2 F' U R' F' U' 
42. 3.08 U' F' R F2 U2 R U R2 U 
43. 2.78 U' F2 U' R2 F U' R U' F' U' 
44. 2.97 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R F U' 
45. 3.50 R2 F' U2 F U2 F U F' R2 U' 
46. (6.79) R2 F2 R U' R U' F R' F' R2 
47. 3.01 U2 R F' R2 F' R' F2 R U 
48. 3.27 R' U2 F' U R F2 U2 R' U 
49. 2.87 R F' R2 F U' F2 U F U' 
50. 2.13 F' R' F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U 
51. 2.64 R' U' R U R' F R2 F R2 
52. 2.49 U' R' F2 U2 R U F2 U R U' 
53. 2.47 F U2 F R' U' R U' F' U2 
54. 2.68 U' F' U F2 U' R F R2 F2 
55. 4.01 R' F2 R' U2 R' F R' U R U 
56. 3.09 U R F U' R2 F R F U2 
57. 2.76 F2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' F U' 
58. 2.55 R F R' U R2 U' R' F R2 
59. 3.20 R' F R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U' 
60. 2.51 F' R2 F' R F2 U' R' U2 F 
61. 2.71 R F' U2 R2 U' R' U R U 
62. 2.48 R2 U R U2 F R' F2 R' U2 
63. 2.69 U' F R' U R2 F' R F R' U' 
64. 3.51 R U' R' F R' U2 F' R2 U' 
65. 2.48 R' U F' U' R U2 F U2 R' 
66. 3.13 R U R' F' U F2 U' R F' 
67. 3.48 F' U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U R2 
68. 2.52 R' U F U F2 R' F U R2 
69. 3.59 F2 R' U R2 F' R U2 R F' 
70. 2.29 U R U' F' U' F R F' U2 
71. (1.87) F' R2 F R' U2 R F' R' U2 
72. 2.82 F R2 U' F' U2 F R2 F U' 
73. 2.93 F R F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 
74. 2.55 F U R' U F' U' F U R2 
75. 2.32 R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' R 
76. 2.79 U2 F' U R2 U F2 R F' U 
77. (10.26) U2 R U' R F' R' F2 R' U' 
78. (5.67+) F' R2 F' U2 F U R2 F U2 
79. 3.40 R' U' R' U R2 F' U R2 U' 
80. 2.53 U2 F2 R' U' R F' R' U' R' 
81. 2.52 F' U' R F2 U F2 U' F R2 
82. 2.55 U F R2 U F' U2 R' U R2 
83. 3.02 R2 F U R F' U2 R F R' 
84. 2.91 F R F2 R2 U' R' F R2 U' 
85. 2.17 U F' U2 R U2 R2 F U' F' 
86. 2.51 U' F R2 U2 F2 U' F R2 F' U2 
87. 2.35 F R' F U2 R U R' U2 F 
88. 2.36 R' F R' U F2 U R' F R2 
89. (4.19) U' R2 F R U R2 F2 U R' 
90. 2.98 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F U2 R 
91. 2.58 R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U F' R' 
92. 2.68 U' F2 R2 F R U F' U R' U' 
93. 2.67 R U2 R' F' R U' F2 R U' 
94. 2.52 R2 F2 R F U' R2 U' F' U2 
95. 2.90 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R F' U' 
96. 2.18 R F' R U' R2 U' R U' R 
97. 2.24 R' F U' F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 
98. 2.91 F R U' R' F U' F R' U 
99. 2.37 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' U F U' 
100. 2.35 U F2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 24, 2018)

1. 11.649 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B F R U R' B2 R' D' R' U B2 Fw' Uw

Random OH PB single out of nowhere; old PB was 14.x so that's a pretty big drop. (White xcross, not sure what I did for the rest of F2L but it ended with either Sune or Antisune for ZBLL.)


----------



## nms777 (Nov 24, 2018)

I just got my first sub-1 minute 4x4 single: 59.59! I did it with my new wuque mini m which is a major upgrade from the shengshou I had been using. I also just got my first 7x7, a qixing s, and I got a 10:30.49 single and I average sub-12, but I'm sure I'll be sub-10 in no time. Also I just got my first master kilominx and I got a 12:58.07 single with it. It's my favorite puzzle to solve now but solving it is a bit choppy and slow cause it's hard to keep aligned and the outer layers are slow and I'm still waiting for some new lube.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm trying out 3x3 speedBLD, and I finally finished tracing up to the end of OLL!
It's already been well over an hour since I started though and it's past midnight so I'll probably sleep and then finish tomorrow XD Wish me luck!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I'm trying out 3x3 speedBLD, and I finally finished tracing up to the end of OLL!
> It's already been well over an hour since I started though and it's past midnight so I'll probably sleep and then finish tomorrow XD Wish me luck!


I've figured out the PLL now... I'm scared to do the solve though since I only have one chance to try and get UWR D:
Most likely I'll just get a ~8 and then try a new scramble... but it takes so long to memorize it!


----------



## alister (Nov 25, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I've figured out the PLL now... I'm scared to do the solve though since I only have one chance to try and get UWR D:


Good luck


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 27, 2018)

ao50: 13.614 → 13.386
ao100: 13.987 → 13.616


----------



## nms777 (Nov 28, 2018)

I just got my first sub-10 7x7 single: 9:51.73. I'm pretty new to it so I think I'll be improving beyond that pretty quickly. I expect to be averaging sub-10 within a week if I can practice enough.

Edit: I just got an 8:44.21 single and a 9:55.72 mo3!


----------



## nms777 (Nov 28, 2018)

I just beat my PB 4x4 single with my second sub-1!
New PBs:
single: 58.44
mo3: 1:07.31
ao5: 1:10.75

Edit: Newer PBs:
mo3: 1:04.22
ao5: 1:05.90
ao12: 1:10.98


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 1, 2018)

2.90 Ao100 PB on 2x2. The beginning was awesome, but then it fell off. Also 2.54 Ao25 PB, 2.14 Ao12 and 2.73 Ao50.


----------



## James Hake (Dec 2, 2018)

10.26 pb ao50 and 10.35 pb ao100

sub-10 this year??


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 2, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 2.90 Ao100 PB on 2x2. The beginning was awesome, but then it fell off. Also 2.54 Ao25 PB, 2.14 Ao12 and 2.73 Ao50.


Very impressive. My PB single is 2.83 on a total fluked scramble.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 2, 2018)

4.53 R2 F B L2 F2 U2 L2 D L F2 L' B2 R U2 L' U2 R F2 R'


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 3, 2018)

38 second OH pb

50 FMC pb 

3:11 mega minx pb

16.77 3x3 mo3 pb

Today was productive


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes! 


Spoiler



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


Sub 2 Ao5 on stackmat 2x2!

1.98 Ao5



Spoiler: Recon



1. (2.96) F' R F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 

z' x'
U' R U' R2 - Layer 4/16
U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 - CLL 12/16
5.4 TPS

2. (1.43) R' F U' R' F2 R U2 R F' 

x' y2
L' - Layer 1/10
U2 F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L - CLL 9/10
7 TPS

3. 1.81 U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' 

z' y2
R U R' U' R - Layer 5/13
R' U' R U' R' U2 R - CLL (could have canceled but I didn't one look it) 7/13
U - AUF 1/13
7.2 TPS

4. 1.71 U' R2 F U R U' R U2 F' 

y'
R' U R' - Layer 3/3
U F R U R' U' F' - 7/10
5.8 TPS

5. 2.41 R F R2 U R' U2 F2 U' R'

y x
R2' F - Layer 2/14
U' F' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' 11/14
U' 1/14
5.8 TPS

Average Movecount - 12.6 
Average TPS - 6.24 

Super happy with this!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 4, 2018)

Sorry for the double post.

Did a Ao500 over a few days and... 2.97 Ao500. I'm sub 3! Yes...


EDIT- I know over 100 2x2 algs! (CLL, EG-1, 15 ish LEG-1's) Yeah!


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 6, 2018)

megaminx

ao50: 1:30.711 → 1:29.984
ao100: 1:35.732 → 1:31.896

Not really much of an improvement if you compare with my weekly comp results, but more like I haven't done many solves in the past few months, so breaking ao50/ao100 was just a matter of spending a few hours to do them. Replaced 5 or so of my L3C comms with faster ones and I'm messing with colour/order neutrality for F2L/S2L. Most of my sub-1:25 solves in this session are still with my old order of solving, though.

Edit: also broke PB single (1:11.x → 1:09.83) while doing the weekly comp lol.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 6, 2018)

FIrst 3x3 PB single in a long time
Scramble: F2 L' F' R L F' R' B2 D' F D2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 F L2
x2 y inspection
U L2 cross
U y L' U L R' U R first pair
U L' U L U' y L U L' second pair
y R U R' U R U' R' third pair
y' U' L' U' L U' L' U L' fourth pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' U' LL
41 moves/8.52 seconds=4.81 TPS


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 7, 2018)

Im balling at megaminx right now, gettting a pb every day current being 2:40, but thats subject to change


----------



## asacuber (Dec 9, 2018)

i got a WV ll skip 2 days in a row 

odds? im sure theres like 90-110 solves of difference


----------



## asacuber (Dec 10, 2018)

lol double post but decent?

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-10
avg of 25: 6.64

Time List:
1. 4.90 R U F' R F2 U' F2 U2 F' 
2. 7.15 U F' U F R' F U2 R U' 
3. 5.08 F2 U' R' U2 F R2 F U' F U2 
4. 5.95 U2 R2 U2 R' F' R F2 U2 F' 
5. (4.19) R2 U2 R' F R U2 R2 F' U' 
6. (DNF(6.01)) F2 U R U2 F' U' R' F R2 
7. 5.90 F' U' R2 F R' U F2 R' U' 
8. 5.93 F2 U2 R' U F' R' F R F' U' 
9. 5.61 U' F R2 U' R' F U R' U 
10. 6.15 R U2 R' U2 F R' U' F' R' 
11. 6.98 U' R F' U2 R F R F' U2 
12. 9.00+ R' U R U' F2 R2 U R2 U' 
13. 8.63+ F2 R' U F U' R U2 R2 U2 
14. (4.32) R' F U F U R' U' R' U' 
15. 7.81 R F' R' F2 U R' F' R' U 
16. 9.89 F R2 F' U2 R' U R' U' F2 U' 
17. 7.49 F' R' U2 R' U R' U2 F R' U' 
18. (DNF(7.73)) F2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 U' 
19. 6.13 R' F' U2 R U' R' U F U2 
20. 5.91+ U' R U2 R F2 R U' R2 U2 
21. 4.98 U2 F' R U F2 R2 U' F U' 
22. 7.16+ F2 R F' U2 F R F2 U' R2 
23. 7.57 U' R U2 R F' R' F' U2 R U' 
24. 5.74 F' U2 F R2 U' F' R' F2 U' 
25. 5.55 U2 R' F U F' U2 R' F U'

2bld


----------



## James Hake (Dec 12, 2018)

*(5.62) F L' D2 F2 R2 D2 B U' L' B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D B2*

*z2
U R' F L U' r' U r D (U' D) U' *// cross 12/12
*y' R' U R* // F2L1 3/15
*d R' U R U' R' U R* // F2L2 8/23
*U' R U R' U' L' U L* // F2L3 8/31
*U' R U R'* // F2L4 4/35

pb by 1.18
2nd ever ll skip and 5th ever sub-7
this feels like my personal equivalent of a 3.47





also 9.97 ao50 ... first sub 10!!!


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 16, 2018)

11.81 pb single on 3x3 and 1.33 2x2 single, and those are my favorite events!


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 16, 2018)

skewb

ao50: 13.x → 10.559
ao100: none → 11.691

I used to think skewb was dumb, then I realised it was Sarah's beginners method that I disliked. Might try to grind out a sub-10 ao100 some day.


----------



## Glyr (Dec 20, 2018)

I just got my first sub-9! From a 9.55 to a 8.7 

1. 8.70 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' L2 D' L2 U L2 B


y 
L D' R' D' L // X-cross 5/5 
U R U' R' // 1st pair 4/9
y U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // 2nd pair 13/22
y U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F // 3rd pair 9/31
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // oll 10/41
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // pll 15/56

I don't think i've ever seen such a simple x-cross before
I still can't believe i beat my record by 3/4 of a second!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2018)

Beat my 3x3 Ao12 by a little, 11.79 to 11.76!
Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-24
avg of 12: 11.769

Time List:
1. 10.775 R2 D' U' B2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U R' U2 B' D B' F U B U2 
2. 11.623 R2 D2 B F D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R U B2 D' F D2 F' L B F 
3. 12.840 R2 U L B2 L R D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R F D' L' F2 L B R' F' 
4. 12.741 F R D2 F' U B L' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U L B2 
5. 11.398 U2 L' D' L2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F R B2 L B2 R' B' 
6. 13.243 B2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' D' F' R' B R2 U2 L D' 
7. 9.929 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 U F' D B' R' D' R' F U F2 
8. 13.127 U' B L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U2 R2 L U2 F2 L' F' L U' 
9. 10.872 D' F2 D L' B2 R' F R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 F D2 
10. 11.143 R2 D2 B' R2 B' F L2 D2 L2 B D' B2 L2 R' U R2 B L F' 
11. (14.694) L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F U R2 D L' D F' R' D2 
12. (9.874) F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 B' R2 B' L B' R2 D2 R' B'

Got a counting 9!


----------



## James Hake (Dec 24, 2018)

1. 6.98 B' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L' B D R' U' R' D' L'

x2 
U L F’ D’ R D D _//_ _cross_
U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R _//_ _F2L1_
L’ U L R U R’ _// F2L2_
y’ U’ L’ U L _// F2L3_
U’ R U2’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ _// F2L4_
U2’ r U R’ U R U2’ r’ _// OLL_
U M2’ U M2’ U2 M2’ U M2’ _// PLL_

53 htm
7.59 tps

alternate pll couldve been M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 M2'


----------



## nms777 (Dec 25, 2018)

I finally got a blindfold so now I can do blindsolving properly and I just got my first sub 5 minute ao5 in 3BLD. I also got my third and fourth ever sub 4 singles right in a row. My new PBs:
single: 3:35.561
mo3: 4:06.955
ao5: 4:19.256


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 26, 2018)

Holy moly i think i set a UWR

I was practicing some 2x 2 and i got a crazy lucky scramble that was esily one looked.not sure if this is the right place to post this, but here the recon:

Scramble: F R U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R'

Inspection: x'

First layer: R U' R' L' U L

CLL: *drop*

Celebration: stare and then freak out

Time: 0.329


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 26, 2018)

SM cubing said:


> Holy moly i think i set a UWR



Was it on camera?

Edit: 2x2 single is not recognized as a UWR according to the wiki.


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 26, 2018)

I wish 


weatherman223 said:


> Was it on camera?
> .


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 26, 2018)

SM cubing said:


> Holy moly i think i set a UWR



18 tps on an RUL alg sounds pretty legit...
In all seriousness though, 2x2 UWR single is not really a thing. I can promise you there are a decent number of people who have a "single" better than this but haven't reported it because they understand it isn't necessarily an accomplishment.
Not meaning to be a debbie downer, but it just turns out this isn't really something that anyone other than you is going to be excited about.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 26, 2018)

Nice B!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 26, 2018)

Broke many 3x3 PB's today:
Ao5: 10.808
Ao12: 11.182
Ao50: 12.189
Ao100: 12.692
Ao250: 12.857

Also, I got a 10.889 Ao5 as the first five solves of the day. Both that and the 10.808 are my first sub 11 ao5's.

E: did some more solves and brought ao100 down to 12.522 and 250 down to 12.839.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 27, 2018)

Solved my first 4x4x4 yesterday. Took me 3 hours, but I didn't look up any algorithms except dedge party. 

Solved it again today in 40 minutes and 80 minutes. Roughly. Parity sucks though!


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bunch of random PBs in the past few days.

333
ao200: 14.043 → 13.922

666
single: 2:16.x → 2:09.558
ao50: 2:41.x → 2:39.829
ao100: 2:47.x → 2:43.900

mega
single: 1:09.x → 1:08.64 (in this week's forum weekly comp)
ao50: 1:29.x → 1:26.021


----------



## cashis (Dec 29, 2018)

learned eg 1 today


----------



## ZyCuber (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-29
avg of 5: 7.77

Time List:
1. (7.71) F2 U' R F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 B' U' F' R' U F2 D2 
2. 7.78 L F L2 D2 L' U' F U2 L' U2 D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 
3. (9.66) U2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U B2 D2 F2 L U B2 F R2 B' D L2 R 
4. 7.80 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' D' B L' U2 F' R F2 L U' 
5. 7.73 F' D' R F U D2 B' U2 R' F' R2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 B2

standard deviation (of counting times) < 0.04 seconds


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 29, 2018)

4th sub 9 3x3 single!
Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-29
single: 8.883

Time List:
1. 8.883 L B F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' B' U' F' R D2 F D'

z2 R2 y' R' U2 R' F D' (X-cross)
L' U L (F2L2)
U' R U' R' U y L' U L (F2L3)
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' (F2L4)
U R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B (OLL)
y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (PLL)


----------



## Riley M (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm right there with you, my PB is 10.08... So close!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 30, 2018)

I have two sub10 and two sub9 but none on camera, only two 10ish solves T_T

My advice to you is, film yourself every session from now on. Then delete the sessions you don't care. But when a sub10 pop out you'll want it recorded.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 30, 2018)

Got my first Skewb, Pyraminx and 4x4x4 for Christmas. Never played with any of them before.
PB Skewb: 11,86 (Lucky solve, usually around 20-25.)
PB Pyraminx: 54,17 (I'm finding this one pretty hard to wrap my brain around.)
4x4x4: 8:40,55 (Yes, 8 minutes, down from 3+ hours on my first attempt and down from 1 hour yesterday.)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 31, 2018)

2.19 Ao12 PB Destruction!

1. (1.37) U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2
2. 2.09 U2 R U' R U' R2 F R2 F'
3. 2.63 U' R2 F R2 F' U R' U2 F
4. 1.81 U' R2 F2 U R' F' R' F2 U'
5. 2.18 U R' U F' U2 F' R' U' F U2
6. (3.18) U R' F' U' R U2 R' F2 R'
7. 1.84 R' U' F2 R U' F R U' R2 U'
8. 2.80 R F2 U' R2 U' F' R U' R2
9. 2.34 U F' U' F2 R U F2 U2 R
10. 2.45 F R U' F' U F' R' U R' U'
11. 2.24 U' F U' F R' F2 U F2 U
12. 1.48 F2 U R' F' U' F' U R2 U'

Yes!

Edit-

2.49 Ao25
2.59 Ao50
2.75 Ao100

Edit2- 
2.7 Ao100


----------



## asacuber (Dec 31, 2018)

haven't got anything decent in ages, so this is like a breath of fresh air 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-31
avg of 12: 1.57

Time List:
1. 1.48 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 U' R' U 
2. 1.42 F2 R F' U2 R' F U R U2 
3. 1.40 U2 R2 U' R F2 R F2 R U' 
4. 1.54 R U' F2 R F' R2 U2 R2 U' 
5. 1.57 F2 U2 F R2 U F' U2 R F' 
6. 1.44 U R' F U R2 U R2 F' R U' 
7. 1.79 U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 R U2 
8. (1.32) U' F' R2 F' R F R2 F2 U 
9. 1.81 U' F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R U' 
10. 1.50 U R2 U R' U R' U2 R U2 
11. (2.17) R' F' R2 U F U' R U' R U2 
12. 1.76 F U' F R' F R' U R2 U2

havent practiced in a lot of time


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 31, 2018)

First sub 11 3x3 ao100, managed to roll it all the way to a 10.77


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 31, 2018)

Can officially call myself sub-15, 14.81 ao1000


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2019)

First solve of 2019!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-1-1
single: 11.725

Time List:
1. 11.725 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B D F' U' B D R F' R'

Pretty good.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 3, 2019)

2.81 Ao500 on 2x2 

Sub 3 for sure and sub my official average. Yeah! 

Minor Accomplishment - Know Sune and Anitsune EG-2 algs.


----------



## nms777 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yesterday I got my first sub 1:30 megaminx single: 1:29.78! I got an easy star, pretty much every F2L pair built itself and my lookahead was exceptional throughout the solve and it finished off with a star CPLL.
I also got new 3x3 PBs this morning:
ao50: 16.61
ao100: 16.74
My first sub 17 of both, and I got my fourth sub 12 single: 11.95. I hadn't gotten one in a while but that's my first one with my new GAN 356 X. My performance was about the best it's ever been today and I think it's cause I was watching Max Park's latest video and it motivated me.


----------



## Glyr (Jan 5, 2019)

Just beat my previous record with an insanely low move count!
From 8.68 to 8.39

D2 B2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 U' L' D' B2 R' B2 F2 U' L

z2
U R' L2 U R' F' R//double X-cross 7/7
y U2 R U R'//1st pair 4/11
y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R//2nd pair 8/19
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // oll 8/27
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2 // pll 10/37

and yu sheng's double x-cross was 1 move longer...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 6, 2019)

Results from Southeast Texas Winter 2019: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3847&compid=9
Highlights:
Getting overall feet single and average by a lot.
10.99 3x3 average (previous official PB was 12.92)
Making blind second round.

This was my first 2 day competition, and IMO my best result wise.


----------



## Jarredsox (Jan 7, 2019)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Broke many 3x3 PB's today:
> Ao5: 10.808
> Ao12: 11.182
> Ao50: 12.189
> ...


How long have you been Cubing?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2019)

Jarredsox said:


> How long have you been Cubing?



Nearly 5 Years, though for the past 2 I haven't cubed consistently (something I want to change this year).


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2019)

Got 2 sub 11 OH solves a couple days ago, about 15 solves apart.
Both had a sune LL with AUFs.
RIP sub 10

I also got a 30.94 Feet single the other day, missing my PR by .01. I also choked a little on the AUF and missed a sub 30, one of which I don't have yet.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Jan 12, 2019)

Recently, I got my first sub 30 single for 4x4 (unofficial).

Also, at Hudson valley winter 2019 (a week ago), I got my first official sub 40 4x4 average
At the same comp, for 5x5, I almost beat my overall pb single and got a 1:08 and a 1:18 average, both of which are amazing for me. For pyra at the same comp, I got a 3.07 average, which is not too good for me, but at least it's my only event so far to go in top 100 in the world.


----------



## turtwig (Jan 13, 2019)

ayy PB single
5.339 L' F' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 U' B2 F2 L B U B
x2 // Inspection
U2 R' F R2 D2 R2 // Cross
R' U2' R2 U R' // F2L-1
y' L U L' // F2L-2
y U' L F' L' F L U L' // F2L-3
y' U R U2' R2' F R F' // F2L-4
U // LL skip


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 13, 2019)

Got a 2x2 Blindfolded success.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 15, 2019)

mega ao100: 1:31.8x → 1:28.288
777 ao50: 4:23.x → 4:21.x

No big drops, but I'll take it. Partially hoping I can magnetise my Wuji and then get sub-4:10 with it, although that seems a bit too optimistic.



Mr. Rubric said:


> OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (F double sexy F')


literally what is the point of the parenthesised text

Also, go troll elsewhere. We're not going to fall for your obvious ruse.


----------



## VDel_234_ (Jan 15, 2019)

Recently hit the milestone of cubing for 5 years! Started speedcubing in late 2013.


----------



## SM cubing (Jan 16, 2019)

Mr. Rubric said:


> Lol just got this (sorry Sameer \_('-')_/)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2019-1-13
> single: 2.714
> ...


No offense, but this is an absurdly fast time. I an not entirely convinced its real, but it may be so congrats. I know you are a fast cuber (im shaun from penn cube day) and you could get this time. I know how you feel because when i got my 0.32 2x2 single,(not WB because that aint a thing apparently) i was expecting some hate because thats really fast. Maybe its me being skeptical and a little jealous, but im not super sure about this

Edit:made worse by our young age 

-Shaun


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 16, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> I know how you feel because when i got my 0.32 2x2 single,(not WB because that aint a thing apparently) i was expecting some hate because thats really fast. Maybe its me being skeptical and a little jealous, but im not super sure about this


The community largely doesn't care about 222 singles because it's literally a matter of getting a 4-move scramble and then executing the solution really fast. It's not interesting. Maybe you _are_ the world best. But nobody cares, so it doesn't matter.

Don't take this negatively or anything. If you want something that the community recognises… work on something the community recognises instead! Like, legitimately get good at 2×2×2, be globally sub-1.5; I'm sure people will start paying attention to you if you can manage that. It's not going to be easy, because _of course_ it's not going to be easy; otherwise everyone would already have done it.



SM cubing said:


> Edit:made worse by our young age


The cubing community is full of kids. There is absolutely nothing special about being young here.

Also, the thing about kids telling tall tales is that sometimes the lies are really obvious to those with more experience. (This is obvious with a moment's thought—we've been here for longer, we know the tell-tale signs, etc.) Mr. Rubric's post is exactly one of those. I'm not going to mention in public _why_ I'm so confident that they're lying, but you'll have to take my word for it that I usually err on the side of caution rather than calling people out.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 17, 2019)

ok this is epic
also 961 is 31^2 so yee


----------



## Mr. Rubric (Jan 18, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> The community largely doesn't care about 222 singles because it's literally a matter of getting a 4-move scramble and then executing the solution really fast. It's not interesting. Maybe you _are_ the world best. But nobody cares, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Don't take this negatively or anything. If you want something that the community recognises… work on something the community recognises instead! Like, legitimately get good at 2×2×2, be globally sub-1.5; I'm sure people will start paying attention to you if you can manage that. It's not going to be easy, because _of course_ it's not going to be easy; otherwise everyone would already have done it.
> 
> ...


“There is absolutely nothing special about being young here.”
*COUGH* Leo Borromeo *COUGH*
I respect your scepticality of my time despite my disagreement (I mean obviously). People can believe what they want to and I’m proud of my time nonetheless. Also saying that you won’t explain why you are skeptical makes it just seem like you’re doing it just for the sake of it.

Edit- You talk about 2x2 single being unimpressive, but Shaun never necessarily said his .32 was impressive. It was fast, but there’s a difference between fast and impressive. So really you’re arguing with a claim Shaun never made. -\_(-_-)_/-


----------



## asacuber (Jan 18, 2019)

4.12 2bld ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2019-01-18
avg of 5: 4.12

Time List:
1. (3.59) F2 R' U F2 U R F2 U' R
2. 4.10 F U F2 R' U' R' F2 U F
3. 3.72 U' F2 R F' R2 F R F2 U'
4. (DNF(9.98)) R2 F' U2 F' R F2 U' R' U
5. 4.53 R2 F U2 R' F2 U' R U R2

e:6.27 ao50


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 19, 2019)

broke my pb ao12 by .01 lol now its 12.98. sub 14 ao100, broke every pb larger than a05. its a good day.


----------



## WGJC3107 (Jan 19, 2019)

Starting to consistently get sub-30 in my solves, really exciting thing as I have a comp coming up soon


----------



## nms777 (Jan 21, 2019)

New 3x3 PBs:
ao12: 15.23→14.90
ao50: 16.21→15.87
ao100: 16.61→16.21

I also got a 14.28 ao5 when my PB is 14.273.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 21, 2019)

Memorized OLL parity.


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 22, 2019)

Got 2 Last Layer skips this week (one was untimed when doing slow solves to improve look ahead, but still a cstimer scramble, and the other was an 11.51)


----------



## DesertWolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Mr. Rubric said:


> Lol just got this (sorry Sameer \_('-')_/)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2019-1-13
> single: 2.714
> ...


I’m willing to believe it’s possible but considering that this scramble has already been posted in here in like 2007 it makes me think otherwise. Also it is present in ICS (Italian cube scrambler) and all those were put by hand. This said it is possible but unlikely. Also I made Feliks and Antonine and a few others try the same scramble at Rijswijk open 2018


----------



## asacuber (Jan 28, 2019)

official 1.56 2x2 ao12! WR4


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 29, 2019)

>don't get any sub-10 singles in like the past 1700 solves, with a whole bunch of 10.0x and 10.1x near-misses
>suddenly break PB single

Generated By csTimer on 2019-01-29
single: 8.056

Time List:
4063. 8.056 B R B R U D2 L' F2 D' R2 F2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F2 B R2 Uw'

Reconstruction:
z
R2 r U' r' x' U2' x U2' // 222 + two pairs
F' U F // xxcross
(R2 x') U' R' U R' F R F' // third slot
l F R' F' R' U' R U // ZBLS
z' U L' U R U' L U R' // Niklas
alg.cubing.net


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2019)

Got my first sub 30 with feet.

29.67

I hand scramble most of my feet solves so I can't reconstruct, but LL was pure twist L which isn't a nice case, but certainly isn't the worst.

F' R D2 R' F U2 F' R D2 R' F U2

I looked down at around 27 and was pretty sure that I was going to make it. I jumped up and paced around as one does when I saw the time.

I've got a comp this weekend too so maybe I'll repeat my performance.

E: I also got a 10.81 OH single on my new stickerless MF3Rsv2. I also got the v3, which is way better.
Probably going to be my new main for 2H.
v2 is good and a lot faster than the v3 so it's either going to be a triple back up OH cube (behind my valk and mini weilong [but my mini weilong is kinda dying so idk]), or my new carry-around cube.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2019)

DP but these are official results

Big Cheese 2019 yesterday:

Feet: 35.40 single, 44.66 average. Both 97th in the world! My first time being top 100 for an average. In early 2017 my 46 feet single was 71st in the world.

3x3: 8.52 single, 11.15 average. This finals average had a counting 9.32. Top 2000 and 3000 respectively.

Megaminx: 52 single and 58 average. No notable ranking changes, but they are nice results.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 6, 2019)

pb with roux


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 6, 2019)

asacuber said:


> official 1.56 2x2 ao12! WR4


nice!


----------



## SiddhantChandra (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi,
my best accomplishment is getting sub 30 after 25 days of learning cfop.. and getting first sub 18 pb after around 40 days..


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 9, 2019)

2:19.68 5x5 PB single

1.72 Ao5 on 2x2 (not stackmat)
2.35 Ao5 on 2x2 (stackmat)


----------



## TJardigradHe (Feb 10, 2019)

At my first competition for feet (Princeton winter 2019), I got a 36.40 average and a 31.49 single and podiumed. The average is 42th in the world and the single is 57th in the world as of 2/9/19.
At the same comp, I got my first official sub 10 average for 3x3.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 13, 2019)

777
single: 3:42.x → 3:37.x
ao50: 4:21.477 → 4:19.034

Oh, and…
cube: Wuji → Wuji M 

Only done 14 solves on it so far, and it's already showing great promise. Rolling ao50 might drop further over the next week, and hopefully I can pull off a sub-4:10 official mean (which should bring me back to top 1000).


----------



## Coolguy28879 (Feb 13, 2019)

Started to slow down my f2l to improve my look ahead and after a "bilion" solves, i got my first sub-20!!!!


----------



## nms777 (Feb 14, 2019)

3x3x3 single PB progression in the last 20 days: 11.126→10.73→10.57→10.51→8.33
Also I brought my ao12 PB from 14.90 to 14.58.
And I got my first sub-20 OH single. These are my OH PBs, all of which I achieved last night:
single: 17.69
ao5: 24.19
ao12: 25.83
ao50: 27.85
ao100: 28.44

I'm so happy to be at my best after all these years of cubing on and off and to still be making progress. There's no better feeling in the world than progress. I really need to get back at 2x2x2 and 4x4x4 though. My skill level with those has dropped recently cause I severely neglect them. But I will probably continue to neglect them for a bit cause I'm on a roll with other events. I just wish I had more time in my life so I could steadily progress with everything at once. I'm tired.


----------



## Clément B. (Feb 16, 2019)

Just got a 7.51 PB on 3x3, after getting an ao12 full of 12-13.

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_L-_...4
U-_f_R_U_R-_U-_f-_U-_F_R_U_R-_U-_F-_//_OLL


----------



## bigballerstatus (Feb 16, 2019)

edd5190 said:


> A thread for accomplishments, hence the title, "Accomplishments Thread".
> 
> Just post your accomplishments here. I decided to make an accomplishments thread because they have one in TwistyPuzzles and I think it would be nice to have one here too.
> 
> I'll start: I've finally gotten around to starting learning CLS! Hooray for me! So far, I only know about 6, but I'm learning a few everyday.


i average around 24.7 seconds on 3x3 and my pb single is 19.7.

is this good considering the fact that i use a rubiks speed cube xD


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 17, 2019)

*today's session (3 new pbs):*



PB avg100

16.48

PB avg5

13.40

PB single from when I started training again

11.12


*times count:*


<12

3

<15

28

<=15

48

>20

10


cube: yj mcg


----------



## Max_Hult (Feb 17, 2019)

Yesterday i got my pb of 5.56. comment what time you got on it.

Here is the reconstruction:

Scramble: R F2 U2 R F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R' B D' U' L U F D' U2 F2
inspection: y2 x (yellow in front blue on top)
cross: D' R U' x'
1st and 2st pair: R' U2 R2 U R'
3st pair: L U2 L' U' L U L' y'
Winter variation: L' U2 R U R' U2 L
PLL: skip

I think its even sub 4 able. and sorry for bad english


----------



## SiddhantChandra (Feb 17, 2019)

According to me, my best accomplishments are getting sub 24 within 50 days of learning the Fridrich method.. I also got a 14.426 pb on the 45th day...


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 18, 2019)

777 ao50: 4:19.034 → 4:10.530

Shaving more seconds off. There's also a sub-4 ao12 in there (but lol @ caring about small rolling averages):

Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-19
avg of 12: 3:58.304

Time List:
4:08.405, 4:12.202, 4:16.853, 3:49.871, 3:37.509, 3:44.101, 3:51.485, 4:12.516, 3:51.788, 3:58.387, 3:52.061, 4:02.228


----------



## aerocube (Feb 19, 2019)

my sub 1 minute 3x3 ao5 is ever closer 
(57.61),1:03.37,1:08.97,(1:29.82),59.88 = 1:04.07


----------



## aerocube (Feb 22, 2019)

yay! i am finally sub 1 minute on 3x3 
57.95,(1:08.03),(56.61),58.96,58.60 = 58.50
my a03 is also 58.05


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 23, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> hopefully I can pull off a sub-4:10 official mean (which should bring me back to top 1000).



Update: Sub-3:50 mean, lol. That puts me around the low 600s in world rank. Also broke my overall PB in comp.

Other than that, I had nice 555 and mega averages, too: both around 1:25. Took a gamble on the first 555 solve and did OLLCP, and it gave me an EPLL skip with a time just below the cutoff. (Not hopeful for FMC because there are a lot of good people here today, but hey, we'll see in a few hours.)

Update 2:
2:20.x mean for 666, which should be mid-400s in world rank; somehow podiumed in FMC with a lucky 24 single pulling down the mean. BLD was garbage (double DNF + time limit) and I should have just immediately DNFed solve #2 after mistracing the corners, but _everything else_ today went super great so I'm not going to beat myself up over that.

Update 3:
Random sub-13 average on 333. (Almost thought I would've made the second round when I checked Cubecomps, but then I noticed it's still ongoing and there are enough fast people left to push me out of top 30.) Now, as long as I _MAKE CUTOFF FOR 444 asddsdfdsd_ that should be a complete PB sweep at this comp.


----------



## aerocube (Feb 23, 2019)

learned all 2x2 plls and olls,now i can 1-step pll and 1-step oll 2x2 
this is my first time actually learning any form of pll and oll that isn't beginner (not even 2-step lol)


----------



## RouxCuber (Feb 23, 2019)

Sub-14 average of 5 on OH. Yay!





also sub-10 3x3 ao5 fail, but it's still ok for my level.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 24, 2019)

I think I finished T set for ZBLL?
The reason that I'm unsure is because I know that I know all of the ZBLLs for the normal COLL case, but I'm not sure if I learned good algs for the mirror COLL or if I am just mirroring them.

Also, since I learned the second to last set of Pi, I also technically finished Pi because I can jut mirror the algs. I do only have about 7 algs left for the set.

Yay, now onto finishing U.

L is going to be so bad.
S/As are going to be fine.

oh wait i still have H too urhgg

this is taking soo long

E:
This was posted Nov 22, 2016


GenTheThief said:


> ...I was able to recognize and use one of the very few ZBLLs I know...



Oh dear, I've literally been doing this for over two years...


----------



## TJardigradHe (Feb 24, 2019)

At Long Island Winter 2019,I plus two'd twice out of an official 2.84 pyraminx average, and my 3.07 still stands.
Although I'm really disappointed, I'm going to try to do the tips more carefully in my future official pyraminx solves. I podiumed, so I'm a little happier.
I hope that I will finally achieve a sub 3 average at my next comp because I have failed a lot officially.


----------



## aerocube (Feb 24, 2019)

learned 2-look oll... by doing absolutely nothing lol
because i learned all the oll cases on the 2x2,and already know how to make the yellow cross via beginner's method,that crosses over onto 3x3
gonna start learning 2-look pll because i already know more then half the algs in 4LLL


----------



## aerocube (Feb 24, 2019)

just had a really good ao12 for me 

52.27.51.62,1:09.47,56.96,1:03.19,(1:17.25),58.30,1:15.53,46.21,(44.32),1:08.46,49.57=59.15

also got a pb ao3 of 52.99 and a pb ao5 of 54.74 in there (last 5 solves),don't know where the ao3 is

consistency isn't that great,but that's due to me still using sucky beginner's method for LL,this has given me motivation to keep learning 2-look PLL


----------



## aerocube (Feb 24, 2019)

3.82 on 2x2 (yeah i suck  but it's my pb) with probably the easiest scramble ever
R2 U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U' F'


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2019)

4.99 2x2 average


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2019)

new 3 x 3 pb 19.82


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 24, 2019)

I did about 65 Skewb solves today.

New Skewb PB: 10,95.
New Skewb PB: 7,41.
New Skewb PB: 5.65.
New Skewb PB: 4.58.

It was a good day!


----------



## whatshisbucket (Feb 26, 2019)

8.24 PB 3x3 single:
Scramble: R2 L' U' F U' R' U' L2 F2 L2 F D2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 L 
z2 D2' L2 D' L' R2 //xcross
y2 U R U' R' U U y' R' U' R //pair 2
y' R U R' U y' R' U' R //pair 3
y U' L' U L U' U' L' U L //pair 4
U R U U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //LL
43 moves/8.24 seconds=5.22 ETPS


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Feb 27, 2019)

NEW SR???
Ok so I was doing speedsolvin, 2x2. I av 2s. Somehow, somehow I got a 5 move scramble and got a time of 0.46


Honestly I got this so admins please don’t take this down

Edit: my previous PB was 0.98s and it was 8 moves


----------



## nms777 (Mar 1, 2019)

I finally got a sub-1:30 megaminx ao5: 1:29.79 and a 1:26.59 PB single. I got my third, fourth, and fifth sub-1:30 singles in a row in that average.


----------



## aerocube (Mar 1, 2019)

learnt 2 step pll 
now i have to relearn 2 oll algs (bowtie and headlights) because the 2x2 version ruins the cross and isn't 2 gen


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 2, 2019)

new 3x3 single pb from 2018 onwards

11.01 forced pll skip


----------



## Tony Acevedo (Mar 2, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> My middle daughter, Rebecca, solved the 3x3x3 for the first time this morning. Her first timed solve was 3:18. She is 6 years old. (She turns 7 later this month.)
> 
> We'll see whether or not I can persuade her to do the competition solves this weekend.



THAT'S REALLY COOL! I intend to do the same if I ever have children I hope to see her turn into a great cuber someday!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2019)

Tony Acevedo said:


> THAT'S REALLY COOL! I intend to do the same if I ever have children I hope to see her turn into a great cuber someday!


Wow, that's reviving an ancient post! It has been 12 years - she is now 18, and graduates from high school this year. Unfortunately she mostly lost interest in speedsolving, although she can still solve a cube fairly consistently in less than a minute.

But she did participate in the speedsolving community for a while. She and her older sister both were judges at the 2013 World Championships.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 2, 2019)

aerocube said:


> learnt 2 step pll
> now i have to relearn 2 oll algs (bowtie and headlights) because the 2x2 version ruins the cross and isn't 2 gen



For bowtie I suggest:

F' r U R' U' r' F R 
or
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x

For headlights:

R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R 
or
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R

I actually use one or another depending of angle


----------



## aerocube (Mar 2, 2019)

gonna learn some ortega 
only have to learn 4 algs

EDIT:nvm it's 3 lol


----------



## aerocube (Mar 2, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> For bowtie I suggest:
> 
> F' r U R' U' r' F R
> or
> ...



thanks! i'll check these ones out


----------



## aerocube (Mar 2, 2019)

aerocube said:


> gonna learn some ortega
> only have to learn 4 algs
> 
> EDIT:nvm it's 3 lol



aaand it's done,learnt all algs and i am now going to start improving recognition times


----------



## TJardigradHe (Mar 2, 2019)

Today I got 4 sub 2 minute singles on 6x6. My new pb is 1:55.70, and I'm shocked. I average mid 2:20s and I'm gonna start practicing 6x6 more now.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 2, 2019)

Today I finished learning pi and t colls. Now I'll focus on headlights and bow-tie, and finish coll (not gonna learn s/as)


----------



## Apolo (Mar 2, 2019)

Day 10 of Cubing (3x3) (I finished my first cube 10 days ago):
4 PB today:
39.21
38.84
36.44
35.10

No PB tomorrow certainly because I will learn the 21 PLL I think


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 3, 2019)

777
single: 3:33.53 → 3:31.462
ao50: 4:08.x → 4:04.x
ao100: 4:14.x → 4:13.x

Cranking out more solves on them magnetic sevens. A few more hours of solving should make me solidly sub-4:00, but that'll probably have to wait for next weekend.


----------



## aerocube (Mar 3, 2019)

just learned all of 4LLL,my times have gone up but that's to be expected lol,i had the same thing with f2l + i haven't solved in a few days and have just been trying to get the muscle memory for the alg set down


----------



## aerocube (Mar 3, 2019)

just got my first sub 1 minute cfop single,57.78

hopefully i can push it lower and lower now


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 3, 2019)

Apolo said:


> Day 10 of Cubing (3x3) (I finished my first cube 10 days ago):
> 4 PB today:
> 39.21
> 38.84
> ...





aerocube said:


> just learned all of 4LLL,my times have gone up but that's to be expected lol,i had the same thing with f2l + i haven't solved in a few days and have just been trying to get the muscle memory for the alg set down





aerocube said:


> just got my first sub 1 minute cfop single,57.78
> 
> hopefully i can push it lower and lower now



Nice to see you guys improve 

I need one or two more 3x3 to practice COLL


----------



## Apolo (Mar 6, 2019)

The 3 last days, I've focused on PLL learning and other thing. I've paused PB attempts but I still got my first sub 35 without really trying.
my previous pb was a PLL skip, the new one isn't which is encouraging.
As soon as I will know every PLL, I will try hard and I think I will be able to get sub 25 in a week


----------



## the best d1mnd (Mar 8, 2019)

i just got my first sub-10 3x3 single on cam (not first ever, just first on cam)






If you want to try my scramble, i wrote it in the description


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 8, 2019)

Sub-2:40 ao100, yay. (How the heck did I manage a 2:21 mean officially though, lol.)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-03-09
avg of 100: 2:39.826

Time List:
2:37.315, 2:33.297, 2:32.215, 2:49.978, 2:42.784, 2:34.148, 2:39.977[orange cross], 2:59.324, 2:30.163, 2:41.587, 2:25.754, 2:40.497, 2:34.306[orange cross], 2:50.404, 2:29.155, 2:35.708, 2:46.060, 2:26.051, 2:44.715, 2:27.661, 2:49.724[green cross], 2:38.273, 2:43.844, 2:36.876, 2:57.222, 2:42.137, 2:31.371, 2:44.727, 2:35.040, 2:50.448, 2:40.031, 2:35.127, 2:22.806, 2:25.610, 2:45.057, 2:34.020, 2:32.421, 2:46.305, 2:34.178[green cross], 2:29.724, 2:43.424, 2:33.159, 2:38.684, 2:22.156, 2:56.880, 2:27.906, 2:50.194, 3:17.990, 3:03.072, 2:29.375, 2:40.530, 2:49.783, 2:58.583, 2:38.040, 3:05.177, 2:46.132, 2:43.819, 2:49.082, 2:36.186, 2:40.616, 2:32.997, 2:45.022, 2:57.640, 2:37.047, 2:42.679, 2:49.201, 2:39.107, 2:39.397, 2:55.317, 2:58.984, 2:27.400, 2:52.234, 2:47.345, 3:11.946, 2:26.379, 2:29.844, 2:40.649, 2:40.873, 2:27.422, 3:00.174, 2:21.267, 2:33.046[red cross], 2:37.240, 2:38.860, 2:36.309, 2:37.779, 2:34.880, 2:46.567, 2:30.118, 2:33.497, 2:41.877, 2:29.025, 2:45.104, 2:32.006, 2:35.802, 2:38.844, 2:51.488[red cross], 2:36.691, 2:12.931, 2:25.108


----------



## aerocube (Mar 8, 2019)

ortega is fun
i am now sub 15 on 2x2,(i am averaging 13-14 seconds rn)


----------



## Apolo (Mar 8, 2019)

Got 4 PB today (3x3) and learned PLL Rb
30.04
32.42
32.94
33.64
Fun fact is that I'm super sick, I have slept 2 hours last night but I've still been able to make some progress (-4 sec).
Also my ao100 when from 49 to 46 (which is still way too high

I've learned that for the first time in my little french city, there will be an official competition in May so I will try to be sub 20 (Sub 18 ? I'm ambicious) for it


----------



## Apolo (Mar 10, 2019)

I got sub 30 in 3x3 after 18 days of cubing  (29.07) That was my first goal, let's go for that sub 20 now !! (ao100 is now 41)


----------



## PokeCubes (Mar 10, 2019)

PB square-1 ao5, 7.81.
9.55
11.48
7.18
6.61
6.70
9 had parity, couldn’t roll it too : P
Previous PB was 7.85, upset though with a counting 9. At least the mo3 was good.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 11, 2019)

1:07 official mega single, overall pb


----------



## whatshisbucket (Mar 12, 2019)

PB singles are fun lmao
Scramble: R' B' U' B2 D2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' U L2 D L' B2 L2
x2 L F' R' D R2 D D cross
U U R' U' R first pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' second pair
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' third pair
L' U L fourth pair
U U' U' R U R' U R U' U' R' LL
46 ETM/7.45 seconds=6.17 ETPS


----------



## NemoTh_Cuber (Mar 12, 2019)

i cant believe myself 

i got 6 PBs combined yesterday for 2 different cubes

please subscribe to my youtube channel NemoTh_Cuber


----------



## u Cube (Mar 12, 2019)

NemoTh_Cuber said:


> i cant believe myself
> 
> i got 6 PBs combined yesterday for 2 different cubes
> 
> please subscribe to my youtube channel NemoTh_Cuber


I'll sub if you sub to me https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzjunziZQe1ChB_Y5mlr-Rw?view_as=subscriber 

Also, what were the times? And that's incredible!


----------



## NemoTh_Cuber (Mar 12, 2019)

my 2x2 times were like 10.36,10.10, 7.45, and 3.02 for the 2x2 and for the 3x3 like 34.87 and 30.42


----------



## u Cube (Mar 12, 2019)

NemoTh_Cuber said:


> my 2x2 times were like 10.36,10.10, 7.45, and 3.02 for the 2x2 and for the 3x3 like 34.87 and 30.42


Wow, that is crazy! I wish I got that many pbs in a day lol


----------



## NemoTh_Cuber (Mar 12, 2019)

I actually got a PB for 3x3 today, its 28.62


----------



## NemoTh_Cuber (Mar 12, 2019)

By the way do you have discord?

Oh yeah, I have been cubing for like a month. I have three cubes, a Qiyi sail 3x3, a Qiyi 2x2 i forgot the name of, and a Qiyi pyraminx.


----------



## u Cube (Mar 12, 2019)

NemoTh_Cuber said:


> By the way do you have discord?
> 
> Oh yeah, I have been cubing for like a month. I have three cubes, a Qiyi sail 3x3, a Qiyi 2x2 i forgot the name of, and a Qiyi pyraminx.


A Month?! You're pretty good for one month! I don't have a discord


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 12, 2019)

congrats 

I got a bunch of pbs when I started cubing too. As you keep getting better, you start to focus more on averages than singles though


----------



## PokeCubes (Mar 14, 2019)

27.68 4x4 PB single! Previous PB was 32  here's recon https://bit.ly/2VZZLXa


----------



## Apolo (Mar 15, 2019)

Yesterday I went from 29.09 to 26.98 3x3 single.
I through PBing would be super hard.
But today I got a 22.96 !! Less than a month after I started to cube 
And even if the cross/f2l/pll were easy it was full step


----------



## aerocube (Mar 15, 2019)

i have 1k solves on 2x2,as of yesterday
ao1000 clocked in at around 25 seconds


----------



## Zaksox (Mar 15, 2019)

edd5190 said:


> A thread for accomplishments, hence the title, "Accomplishments Thread".
> 
> Just post your accomplishments here. I decided to make an accomplishments thread because they have one in TwistyPuzzles and I think it would be nice to have one here too.
> 
> I'll start: I've finally gotten around to starting learning CLS! Hooray for me! So far, I only know about 6, but I'm learning a few everyday.


woohoo! on my way to solving 2x2 blindfolded, next up is the 3x3?


----------



## aerocube (Mar 16, 2019)

missed my pb by 0.02 seconds


----------



## aerocube (Mar 16, 2019)

consistency is cool and good

9.79,(6.98),(12.65),9.66,9.97=9.80 2x2 a05 pb


----------



## RouxCuber (Mar 16, 2019)

Sub-9 single for OH. So happy!


----------



## TJardigradHe (Mar 16, 2019)

First sub two official pyraminx single! 1.94! Unfortunately I plus twoe'd out of a sub 3 average again :-(


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 16, 2019)

At my second comp today (Florida 2019), I got PR single and average for 2x2, 3x3, skewb, and pyraminx except for 2x2 single. I got three official sub-20 3x3 singles, and a sub-9 pyraminx average.


----------



## Vecolity (Mar 16, 2019)

i got my first sub 10 on 3x3 it was a 9.69


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 19, 2019)

megaminx single pb -> 05:23

beaten my pb by 1min. been training last layer and I got lucky 
eols -> anti-sune -> easy cpll

gogogogo sub5min


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 19, 2019)

Half Turns Only 3x3 is pretty fun

This post was in the 3x3 half turns only example game thread, but I thought this belonged here instead.

I did ~40 filmed solves today and got some pretty good solves, ytuwr single and pb ao5.
It is a pretty bad filming angle, but still good enough, kinda the best I could xd

YTUWR SINGLE- 1.27






PB AVERAGE OF 5- 6.95






Current Ao5 YTUWR is 6.38 by LH Cuber
Previous Single YTUWR was 1.81 by LH Cuber , now is 1.27 by me.

I'm only 0.7 off of YTUWR Ao5, 6.95 vs. 6.38 eeeeee so close, maybe I’ll get it soon?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 19, 2019)

splits pb

*LL PRACTICE*
Average of 5: 4.77
(2.90)
(7.27)
5.24
3.76
5.30

*F2L PRACTICE*
Average of 5: 9.38
1. (11.63)
2. (8.26)
3. 8.69
4. 9.47
5. 9.99

F2L Avg12 -> 10.46


----------



## aerocube (Mar 20, 2019)

smashed every single 3x3 pb including a 24 day unbeaten single. thank you 4LLL for proving your worth


----------



## RouxCuber (Mar 22, 2019)

Low 12 OH ao5 and sub 10 single!


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 23, 2019)

I solved the Octahedron.
I worked on it for a couple hours about a month ago, and sat down with it again for about another hour last evening.
My best right now is only around 7 minutes. Sub 5 will come with time, and if I learn some decent algs then sub 3 shouldn't be too hard. I can get corners and edges in about a minute, centers just take too long.


----------



## aerocube (Mar 25, 2019)

first ever timed megaminx solve (i got it yesterday) 12:05.17


----------



## Apolo (Mar 26, 2019)

single 3x3 pb: 20.67.
Last PB (22.1) was 8 days ago it was pll skip and full luck.
New pb is full step so I'm pretty happy.
Shitty cross.
Insane F2L, super lucky.
2 look OLL, one of the worst for me
Easy PLL.
Day 33 of cubing


----------



## asacuber (Mar 26, 2019)

9.52 3x3 single with zz!!!!


----------



## aerocube (Mar 26, 2019)

did some pyraminx,my pb is around 25 seconds now
learning pyraminx ll algs and practicing recognition
my headlights recognition for both cases on pyraminx is good,just practicing the last 3 cases


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 26, 2019)

Apolo said:


> single 3x3 pb: 20.67.
> Last PB (22.1) was 8 days ago it was pll skip and full luck.
> New pb is full step so I'm pretty happy.
> Shitty cross.
> ...


damnnn. day 33?? took me about 2 months for that (i think)


----------



## Apolo (Mar 28, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> damnnn. day 33?? took me about 2 months for that (i think)


Ahah I'm try harding to be fair ^^


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2019)

just wanted to share something funny that happened today

I picked the cube and did an H perm. then scrambled it and solved. the pll was an H perm.

that means that I would have a pll skip if I had scrambled a solved cube


----------



## Apolo (Mar 28, 2019)

Just got my very first SUB 20 
I'm so happy:
19.66 !
This one was PLL skip with normal cross and OLL (2 look) but I don't remember the F2L to be fair x)
Day 36 of cubing ! Still going


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2019)

Apolo said:


> Just got my very first SUB 20
> I'm so happy:
> 19.66 !
> This one was PLL skip with normal cross and OLL (2 look) but I don't remember the F2L to be fair x)
> Day 36 of cubing ! Still going


wow that's so cool!


----------



## aerocube (Mar 28, 2019)

pyraminx gud
over the course of 3 days i dropped a 3 minute pb down to 17 seconds after finally learning ll algs yesterday


----------



## aerocube (Mar 28, 2019)

skeeeeeewb
i FINALLY figured out how to do the last 3 centres and did 12 solves
got a pb of 26.39,tbh if i don't get a skip of some sorts i have no idea how i can get sub 20 w/ this method (sarah's beginner)


----------



## Apolo (Mar 29, 2019)

gg


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 29, 2019)

3:02.53 octahedron
Literally a 4 minutes drop
It was on the bus too, so I was trying to to turn to quickly because it's a rather loud puzzle.

Edges were quick and there were a bunch of solved centers already. I think I managed to use 3-cycle to solve 3 pieces most of the time, as opposed to just 2 or one. I'm very happy with this.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 30, 2019)

I just crushed my personal best on 4x4 with a 3:59 (yes, minutes). My goal is to be sub 2 minutes with my completely intuituve method, which looks achievable.

Edit: I'm down to 3:29. I've started practicing Roux on 3x3 since I realized that my 4x4 direct-solving method is just Roux if converted to the 3x3. I hope this will improve my lookahead, which is really the only thing making my times very slow. My 3x3 time is about 1:40.

Edit: 3:15

Edit: 3:03


----------



## aerocube (Mar 30, 2019)

so i smashed my mega 10 min barrier and my pb is now 6:54.51
hopefully i can get to sub-6 by the end of today


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 30, 2019)

I just took 13 seconds off my 4x4x4 PB which is now 1:59.69 for my first sub 2 minute solve.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Mar 31, 2019)

I just got a new 2x2 pb single of 0.59! The scramble was F2 R' U2 F' U F' U' F' U'.


----------



## aerocube (Mar 31, 2019)

new skewb pb of 20.15
so close to sub 20


----------



## aerocube (Mar 31, 2019)

decided to use balint s2l
beat my mega pb on first try
yeee 

EDIT:2nd pb breaker in a row,5:57.01,am now sub 6


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2019)

Sub 1:30 5x5 Single (not PB but pretty rare. like PB5?)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 1, 2019)

I have been cubing for over 5 Years now! (first solved 3x3 in late March 2014)


----------



## RouxCuber (Apr 1, 2019)

officially sub 10 on 3x3 with Roux!


----------



## aerocube (Apr 2, 2019)

59.90 3x3 ao50

14.20 pyraminx single


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 2, 2019)

Got a sub-10 single on cam. (In fact, I almost had two of those, but one of them ended up being a 9.76+2 because of AUF fail. Oh well.)


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 2, 2019)

Surprisingly got my first sub-10 single !
It’s a 9.67, almost a full second faster than my previous PB, 10.64.
My global average is like 19.0 yet I still got a sub-10 single lol, it was sure unexpected.


----------



## aerocube (Apr 3, 2019)

49.70 ao3

first sub-50 average of any kind
the grand improvement begins


----------



## aerocube (Apr 3, 2019)

new pb
42.95
finished f2l at 28 seconds,oll was bowtie,pll was just opposite edge swap so i did ll in 14 seconds,really fast for me
am suprised this is my pb because i suck at doing m moves


----------



## aerocube (Apr 3, 2019)

pyraminx is super fun
13.78
12.71
12.08

just broke my pb 3 times in about an hour
i should learn how to fingertrick it,i could probably get a sub-10 pb then


----------



## Elifire12 (Apr 3, 2019)

I just got a new PB (11.68) and I would like to get a sub 10 PB... That would be great, I average like around 16 or 17 seconds... Some pro tips to improve at this point?


----------



## iLikeCheese (Apr 4, 2019)

4.45 csTimer Virtual Solve

I didn't record this actual solve, but I have the scramble and reconstruction, and a video showing the solve time/tps. Doing some digging this seems to be easily top 10 solves in the world, and maybe the best ever for csTimer because every used to and still use other timers, like qcube and jflysim. My pb before was only a 7.100 so getting this was a huge surprise. I am really good at simple R U Gen and my OLL was F double sexy F' with no AUF pll skip, so I didn't have to recognize the skip which made it even faster. EDIT: just got a fullstep 7.07 single
Generated By csTimer on 2019-04-03
single: 4.454

Time List:
1. 4.454 U' L D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U L F' U2 R B R2 B'

z2

xCross: D' U2 R

Second Pair: U2 y L U L'

Third Pair: U2 R' U' R U R' U' R

Final Pair: U y R' U2 R U R' U' R

OLL: U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

DONE


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 4, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Final Pair: U y R' U2 R U R' U' R
> 
> OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'


between these two there should come a U2. Part of OLL. Then F double sexy F'. Well done tho. My PB on normal is 8.40 haha


----------



## iLikeCheese (Apr 4, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> between these two there should come a U2. Part of OLL. Then F double sexy F'. Well done tho. My PB on normal is 8.40 haha


Thanks


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 4, 2019)

nani


----------



## aerocube (Apr 5, 2019)

sub 50 a05!!!
46.06,51.95,(44.41),51.58,(58.78)=49.86
also the first 3 solves make a 47.47 ao3,also PB


----------



## aerocube (Apr 5, 2019)

new PB
41.95

finished f2l at around 30 secs,ll only took 11 seconds this time even tho i got a skip same as the other one


----------



## aerocube (Apr 5, 2019)

got back into megaminx
5:41.89 PB
at this stage what i need to do to become sub 5 is improve my s2l and get a basic amount of lookahead


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 5, 2019)

aerocube said:


> got back into megaminx
> 5:41.89 PB
> at this stage what i need to do to become sub 5 is improve my s2l and get a basic amount of lookahead


If you want to hear something today to cheer you up: I average 16seconds on 3x3, but my PB single with megaminx is 5:23
keep practicing, soon you'll be better than me on megaminx xD


----------



## aerocube (Apr 6, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> If you want to hear something today to cheer you up: I average 16seconds on 3x3, but my PB single with megaminx is 5:23
> keep practicing, soon you'll be better than me on megaminx xD


oh wow lol,i thought the quicker people are on 3x3,the quicker they are on megaminx as i have heard many people in the cubing community say you improve on megaminx as a result of improving on 3x3 (like de facto improvement)


----------



## aerocube (Apr 6, 2019)

pb 2x2 ao12
8.88,10.95,10.83,(14.14),12.50,(8.35),11.16,13.18,10.53,9.63,8.78=10.67 ao12
down from 10.94
this is encouraging news,perhaps i will be able to get sub 11 soon,or at the very least sub 11.5


----------



## aerocube (Apr 6, 2019)

pb 2x2 ao5 w/ pretty much all counting 9s
9.57,(9.48),(13.76),9.82,10.56=9.77
EDIT:also got a pb ao12
10.88,(4.96),8.82,11.34,12.68,9.57,9.48,(13.79),9.86,10.56,8.85


----------



## aerocube (Apr 6, 2019)

5:38.45 (mega)
the time gets lower and lower
EDIT:5:36.76,figured out my splits,they are 20/2:00/2:30/50


----------



## TJardigradHe (Apr 6, 2019)

Today at No Place for DNF I got some crazy pbs. 
For skewb, I got an overall pb single of 1.79 and a 3.65 pb average (btw I average mid 4s at home).
For pyraminx, I got a 1.50 pb single but bad averages.
For 4x4 I got a sub 35 average, which is something I didn't expect so soon. I also podiumed.
For FMC, this was my first ever attempt, and I used cfop and got a 41.
For megaminx, I dropped my official pbs from a 1:26.71 single to a 1:03.24 and a 1:33.91 average to a 1:05.12.
And for 2x2, I got a 3.11 pb average,now it's finally not my worst event anymore
Also, this is the first competition I got two podiums (pyra and 4)
I'm very happy with these results, and the comp was great!


----------



## emps (Apr 7, 2019)

At the beginning of the yer, my goal was to be sub 12 by the end of the year. I avged around 17-18 at that point. I am now sub 12 and have a sub 8 single! Right now I'm hoping to become sub 11 or sub 10 by the end of the year!


----------



## aerocube (Apr 7, 2019)

38.63 3x3 pb
45.96 mo3
48.33 ao5
51.80 ao12
cfop is beautiful  i have nothing new to learn until i hit sub 20


----------



## aerocube (Apr 7, 2019)

oh
my
god
32.78
what is happening
EDIT:30.90
f2l took 10 seconds this time
oh my godddddddd


----------



## aerocube (Apr 7, 2019)

okay so a little update from earlier at 9:22
30.90 pb
40.93 m03
47.23 ao5
48.87 ao12


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 7, 2019)

1.36 official skewb single, sub Nar but it was broken by someone else at the same competition and then later at another comp too. 11th In the world I think


----------



## Apolo (Apr 7, 2019)

Day 47 of cubing.
Yesterday I single PBed: 18.9 full step
Today I got a 16.71 (PLL Skip)
Normal Cross and F2L, easy OLL (direct cross)
My ao100 is now under sub 29, my ao 50 is 27.65, ao12 is 25.79 and ao5 is 23.24.

I will go to my first comp in May ! I hope I will be sub 20 avg


----------



## aerocube (Apr 8, 2019)

just got my first sub 5 mega single
4:57.83
i think what i did better that time was f2l and s2l recognition
f2l was that slight bit faster,and s2l was way faster


----------



## aerocube (Apr 8, 2019)

2x2 ao12
(5.49),9.78,9.74,10.08,9.49,(13.76),10.87,11.01,9.83,10.26,10.17,8.47,10.95=9.97
plenty of counting 9s and a counting 8,annoyed at the counting 11 but at least i got sub 10


----------



## aerocube (Apr 8, 2019)

ok good
i now avg 10-11 seconds on 2x2


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 9, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-04-09
avg of 12: 9.96

Time List:
1. 8.96 B' D' F' R' F L' U B U' L F2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 
2. 8.69 L2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L D F L' B2 D2 L' R2 F' U 
3. (8.36) U R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' D B' L D B D B D 
4. (11.54) R D2 B' U2 F U2 F' U2 B' L2 F L' B' D' L' D' F' U L2 
5. 11.18 L U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B L2 U2 F' R F' U F' R2 B2 R 
6. 9.64 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B' F' U R' F L2 D U' R B' 
7. 10.04 B2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 B R' U F' D' F' L' D' L' 
8. 9.62 D' R' F U B R' D' R' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U F 
9. 9.74 R2 D2 R U2 D' L' U D2 B L' R2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 
10. 11.15 L U L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 B' F' L' F D2 B L B' 
11. 10.72 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 B D' B D2 U2 F R U2 
12. 9.83 D2 R D' L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D2 F R F' U2 L' B U2

i don't remember how long it's been since i posted here but hi i finally got a sub-10 av12 lol


----------



## Elo13 (Apr 9, 2019)

Probably my first proper session in 2019, got a sub-30 roux feet ao100


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 10, 2019)

PB Ao25 I believe!

2x2 - 2.47 Ao25


----------



## aerocube (Apr 10, 2019)

trying to solve my sqan
i have cubeshape,CO,EO and CP on yellow
i will finish it later


----------



## aerocube (Apr 10, 2019)

nice consistent all 40s ao5
43.79,47.73,(49.87),(41.21),42.06=44.52
pretty much all of my averages that aren't ao50 and above are under 50 seconds


----------



## Ontricus (Apr 11, 2019)

Master Pyraminx world best ao5 - 26.13! Just been doing some practice for the weekly comp and managed to get this, very happy


----------



## aerocube (Apr 12, 2019)

finally sub 50 on 3x3
ao50 is 49.70
ao100 will tumble soon,it has been consistently rolling from 54 seconds since yesterday


----------



## Ontricus (Apr 12, 2019)

Amazing 23.32 master pyraminx WB ao5, as well as a 26.50 WB ao12! Not sure if I'm going to be able to beat this for a while


----------



## asacuber (Apr 12, 2019)

pi number of likes


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 12, 2019)

I am finally down to sub 10 on my Ao1000 on 2x2x2.


----------



## Ontricus (Apr 13, 2019)

Master Pyraminx WB single - 16.38. Very lucky scramble though


----------



## aerocube (Apr 13, 2019)

decent ao5

39.76,(38.08),(55.38),39.82,45.80=41.79
in other news,my ao100 is 51.10,so very close to some more sub 50


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 17, 2019)

Big PB singles:

777: 3:22 → 3:19 (solve #5 in weekly comp)
888: 6:34 → 6:26

Also a 7:05 ao12 for 888.


----------



## Apolo (Apr 17, 2019)

So, today no pb but yesterday and the two day before: !!!!!!
Single PB: 16.37
Ao5 PB: ~23.5 to 22.99
Ao12 PB: ~26.5 to 24.30
Ao50 PB: ~28.3 to 26.08
Ao100 PB: ~28.7 to 26.59
I have some days of holydays even tho I have other things to do so this is why I'm improving so fast.

Day 57 of cubing. (today)

Also I'm learning OLL ! (Going for all the "I" to start: 7/15 for the moment


----------



## aerocube (Apr 18, 2019)

11.01 pyraminx single
so close to first sub 10 single
also ao50 is down to 20 seconds
i feel it's decent for only having done 150 solves


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 20, 2019)

got pb of 19.032.
3 solves later got a 17.505


----------



## Apolo (Apr 20, 2019)

I solved a rubik's cube for the first time (without looking at the solution at the same time) on the 20th of february.
Exactly 2 months ago.
This month was not as good as my first month. Mainly due to having 2 weeks of exams starting at 8am and finishing at 19pm daily.

So.
My personnal best is now 15.86 (done today). It was PLL skip and here is the reconstitution (add some random x and y in the middle): LINK

My ao5 is 21.52 which is really far from my pb because I'm very inconsistent.
My ao12 is 22.99, my ao50 is 25.05 and my ao100 is 25.22.
Despite trying my best, I couldn't get to sub 25 today.

I'm pretty happy of my improvment for the moment.
I'm full PLL and I know 7 OLL cross + 10 OLL I.


----------



## Lawrenceh (Apr 21, 2019)

Started on 3/2/2019, and set the milestone to get sub-30. Just got a AO5 of 30.00, on 4/20/2019.


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 21, 2019)

Lawrenceh said:


> Started on 3/2/2019, and set the milestone to get sub-30. Just got a AO5 of 30.00, on 4/20/2019.
> 
> View attachment 10254


dang ive been cubing for 4 yrs and just broke sub-20 last month 
good job!


----------



## Lawrenceh (Apr 21, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> dang ive been cubing for 4 yrs and just broke sub-20 last month
> good job!



Thank you so much! I have been struggling at 33~36s for the past 2 weeks. Then today I practiced blindfolded cross + slow f2l solves the whole afternoon, and somehow it worked! Gotta keep practicing to officially break sub-30!


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 21, 2019)

Lawrenceh said:


> Thank you so much! I have been struggling at 33~36s for the past 2 weeks. Then today I practiced blindfolded cross + slow f2l solves the whole afternoon, and somehow it worked! Gotta keep practicing to officially break sub-30!


nice! you have good practicing methods.
maybe you'll be the next Felix Zemdegs


----------



## Lawrenceh (Apr 21, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> nice! you have good practicing methods.
> maybe you'll be the next Felix Zemdegs



Thanks for the kind words! I have a couple of very slow f2l cases that I need to drill.. Road to sub-25


----------



## Apolo (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm now sub 25 average ! (ao100)


----------



## NewoMinx (Apr 22, 2019)

I got a sub 50 megaminx average in comp which is definitely my biggest cubing accomplishment ever


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 22, 2019)

Apolo said:


> I'm now sub 25 average ! (ao100)


Wow you’ve been cubing for only 2 months, and you normally average 25?? That’s amazing!


Spoiler



I’ve been cubing for 15 months and I’m only a bit faster at 18-19 second global average....


----------



## White KB (Apr 23, 2019)

Apolo said:


> So, today no pb but yesterday and the two day before: !!!!!!
> Single PB: 16.37
> Ao5 PB: ~23.5 to 22.99
> Ao12 PB: ~26.5 to 24.30
> ...


I'm about the same! I know 36 OLLs and here are my best times for 3x 3:
Single: 18.15
PR single: 21.21
Ao5: 23.67
PR avg: 28.61
Ao12: 25.27
Ao100: 28.7649
(All including PRs were set in the past month( PRs on March 23rd, my PB was set on March 11th, but besides that, they were all set in the past month)


----------



## White KB (Apr 23, 2019)

Also I set my first Ao1000 record on March 11 (started on July 15): 39.801343 s per solve. In that time I got 10 PBs (28.60,28.40,26.66,26.27,25.93,24.79,24.42,21.76,20.23, & 18.15) and after doing 300 solves on 3x 3 and taking off the first 300, I found out my current Ao1,000 (It's ~34.8 seconds right now)
Any way i finished my PB avg of 100 last night and brought my (self made) Kinch up to about 10.25, compared with ~6.5 a month ago.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 23, 2019)

17.08 OH avg 50

I haven't practiced in a really long time, so its nice to know that i haven't gotten significantly slower.
There were 3-4 13s also, and a dozen or so 15s.
FMC 2019/Blind N' Feet 2019 doesn't have OH but oh well.
Time to practice BLD again

E: continued on the ao50, rolling it to a 16.6.
16.9 ao100, 15.8 ao12 and 15.0 ao5, 13.95 mo3, 12.0 single. Good stats. Session is still at 17.1 so that's annoying. Also, it only takes out the best and worst single solves, not 5%, so it would be a little bit lower because there were plenty of +5 second (21.9) solves and no -5 (11.9) second solves. Easy 16.8, maybe 16.7

also a 4:21[~3:00] success and a 3:47[~2:48] DNF by two un memoed edges, on the train


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm finally sub-17 OH! It took long enough. XD


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 24, 2019)

Kept rolling the session. At 181 now

OH PBs in mo3 and ao50. I haven't had any of these in a really long time, but this is the first session that I've done in what feels like a year.

single: 11.47 - 1.37 off
mo3: 13.10 - ooh PB by .39
ao5: 14.40 - not even close
ao12: 15.58 - .08 off
ao50: 16.26 - pb by .19
ao100: 16.64 - .02 off, rolling will be hard


I need to figure out a way to export these to cstimer so I can get "real" averages.


E: exported to cstimer and did 200 more solves.

ao50: 16.02
ao100: 16.45

boi sub 16 is within sights


----------



## Apolo (Apr 24, 2019)

NewoMinx said:


> I got a sub 50 megaminx average in comp which is definitely my biggest cubing accomplishment ever





White KB said:


> I'm about the same! I know 36 OLLs and here are my best times for 3x 3:
> Single: 18.15
> PR single: 21.21
> Ao5: 23.67
> ...



Thanks guys 


I think I will do a little break now then I will come back and rush sub 20 as fast as I can


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 24, 2019)

_Four_ sub-3:30 7×7×7 solves in a row in the weekly comp. (The fifth solve was a 3:42, which is still 12 seconds better than my global average.)

Pretty insane considering that I get sub-3:30 singles only around 1% of the time (6/497 solves in my csTimer session).


----------



## StrideGd (Apr 24, 2019)

7.47 solve on 2x2. Yes, I know I'm bad. My TPS is insanely slow.


----------



## SM cubing (Apr 24, 2019)

5.57 3x3 pb yayyyy

Im too lazy to capitalize everything so just imagine the notation is capitalized

u2 l f2 l’ b2 r f2 l b2 f2 d2 b2 d’ l’ u f d2 u b2 r2

x2 u’ f2 r’ d f’ d

I think you can figure out the rest. I use two look oll for that case because i knew it would permute corners


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 24, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> 5.57 3x3 pb yayyyy
> 
> Im too lazy to capitalize everything so just imagine the notation is capitalized
> 
> ...



I can see that you've got a great F2L, but I have no idea what the rest is or what the last layer would be.
Here are some of my solutions, all of which give different last layers:

Solution 1 - 23 HTM, 29 QTM

Solution 2 - 24 HTM, 30 QTM

Solution 3 - 26 HTM, 31 QTM

*I'm not bothering with LL solutions, so that's why movecount is so low*


PS: there's this cool thing called caps lock, so you won't have to hold shift to make the letters capitalized


----------



## SM cubing (Apr 24, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> PS: there's this cool thing called caps lock, so you won't have to hold shift to make the letters capitalized


Im on mobile lol

As for the rest of your post, the third link is correct and then i did the ollcp into a uperm.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 24, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> Im on mobile lol
> 
> As for the rest of your post, the third link is correct and then i did the ollcp into a uperm.


oh haha

I'm always on desktop/laptop so I'm always on a keyboard. But still, isn't there caps lock on mobile?



E: I'm editing this because I don't want to spam the thread.


SM cubing said:


> Not that i know of


Double tap the uppercase button?


----------



## SM cubing (Apr 24, 2019)

Not that i know of


GenTheThief said:


> oh haha
> 
> I'm always on desktop/laptop so I'm always on a keyboard. But still, isn't there caps lock on mobile?


----------



## RouxCuber (Apr 26, 2019)

Day 2 of Pyraminx: 15.66 ao5




Is this good?
I'm not planning on taking this event seriously though


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2019)

47.24 Megaminx PB single

.01 improvement haha what

it was out of nowhere too; I was spitting out some nice mid 50s but this solve didn't even feel that good. I knew the PLL, so that always helps.


----------



## aerocube (Apr 27, 2019)

decided to finally try some more 4x4 (i hate big cubes)
practiced offhand without timing myself
finally do it
5:27.79,and i forgot edge pairing alg so i looked that up mid solve so this can be improved on
this is down from 11:19.51 as well
this was actually fun,perhaps i will practice big cubes now
EDIT:just got 5:26.42,very nice 0.86 reduction


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 27, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> Day 2 of Pyraminx: 15.66 ao5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good for just 2 days, if you were to take it seriously you could be sub-8 in a week, but 15 sec is still not bad, gj


----------



## Ash Black (Apr 28, 2019)

i just got a 20.49 master pyraminx single, and a 29.xx average on the weekly comp!


----------



## aerocube (Apr 28, 2019)

4:38.31,much more 4x4 progress than i was expecting
my 4x4 single is now sub-megaminx by 2 seconds,which is to be expected i guess
also learnt oll parity alg from this video




nicest parity algs i have ever seen


----------



## aerocube (Apr 28, 2019)

very nice 2x2 ao5 
9.73,9.97,(6.99),(11.88),8.03=9.24


----------



## RouxCuber (Apr 29, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Pretty good for just 2 days, if you were to take it seriously you could be sub-8 in a week, but 15 sec is still not bad, gj


thanks! i might just go for sub 10 and stay there. its one of those events just to have some extra numbers on my WCA profile. LOL


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 29, 2019)

I beat my 4x4x4 PB by 18 seconds. Down from 1:59 to 1:41. And later I got a 1:49 solve. Making actual progress.

Thank you J-Perm.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 29, 2019)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm finally sub-17 OH! It took long enough. XD





GenTheThief said:


> Kept rolling the session. At 181 now
> 
> OH PBs in mo3 and ao50. I haven't had any of these in a really long time, but this is the first session that I've done in what feels like a year.
> 
> ...



Race to sub 16?

Edit: just got PB3, fullstep too 

Generated By csTimer on 2019-04-29
single: 10.19

Time List:
1. 10.19 B U' R2 D' L2 F' B2 R D R F2 D2 R' L2 U2 L B2 U2 B2

z2 y'
D' R y z U' D' z'//xcross
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U//F2L2
z U' R' U//F2L3
z y U2 y U' R U2 R' d R' U' R//F2L+EO
R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R//PLL


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 29, 2019)

asacuber said:


> Race to sub 16


Sure!


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 29, 2019)

asacuber said:


> Race to sub 16?





WombatWarrior17 said:


> Sure!


Crud I was going to practice Feet, FMC, and BLD because that's all my next comp has but* it is so on.*

So like a 15.85 ao100 or just any sub 16 ao100?
It can't be official because Advay already has a (lucky?) 15.18.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 30, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Crud I was going to practice Feet, FMC, and BLD because that's all my next comp has but* it is so on.*
> 
> So like a 15.85 ao100 or just any sub 16 ao100?
> It can't be official because Advay already has a (lucky?) 15.18.


Ao100 aren't very accurate to your avg, imo. I like to go by Ao1000. But we can go by Ao100 if you like. Let's move this to DMs, also.


----------



## asacuber (May 1, 2019)

FIRST SUB 12 

Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-01
avg of 5: 11.97

Time List:
1. 9.85 (-2,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0) 
2. 13.33 (0,5)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2) 
3. (9.03) (4,-3)/ (-1,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3) 
4. (16.88) (3,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
5. 12.72 (-2,0)/ (0,6)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-2)


----------



## RouxCuber (May 1, 2019)

Making my first example solves video is an accomplishment:




I hope this helps anyone trying to improve using Roux


----------



## aerocube (May 2, 2019)

sub 40 3x3 a05!!!
(45.73),(34.76),40.49,43.19,35.25=39.64
in other news i will probably buy the mf3rs3m as the mf3rs is apparently very bad in comparison to the later models and my fingers kinda hurt after using it for too long
EDIT:finally i am sub 50,49.94 ao100. my times went up when i hit 50.30 but i am glad to see they went back down


----------



## GenTheThief (May 3, 2019)

Drilling my ZBLLs with Roman's trainer
Recognition + excecution

At 157/259 cases rn

best time: 1.42
worst time: 58.59

current ao5: 4.99
best ao5: 2.34

current ao12: 5.03
best ao12: 2.95

session avg: 4.63
session mean: 4.95 


My goal is sub 3.5 and none over 5 seconds.

Also to finish ZBLL


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 3, 2019)

I guess I got my first sub-20 Ao5 a few days ago:

Average: 19.48
Best: 18.69
Worst: 25.24
Mean: 20.48
Standard Deviation: 2.43

1: (25.24) D2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' U2 R' B2 D' U2 F L' D U R
2: 20.20 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' L F' D2 L2 F' L F2 R B' U2 R2
3: 19.19 F' L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D U' F' R2 U' R2 D2 R' B2 L' U'
4: (18.69) D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L F D2 B' L U B F' D B R'
5: 19.06 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R2 U B2 R' F L R2 U R2 D' B' D' U2 R'

And it was with roux! For context, I’ve been using roux since about mid March, and used CFOP before that for about 3-3.5 months. I never got a sub 20 Ao5 with CFOP.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 4, 2019)

Just started timing myself and my best average of 5 is 1:00:003. So close...

Edit: Just crushed it with a new PB of 38.232 in my very next solve. Whaaaaaaat!?!


----------



## RouxCuber (May 4, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I guess I got my first sub-20 Ao5 a few days ago:
> 
> Average: 19.48
> Best: 18.69
> ...



Nice average with Roux considering the time you've been using it! I have been using roux for about 13 months now and I switched from CFOP, mainly because i just got stuck and never got pass sub 20. Roux gets more and more fun as you get faster. Good luck improving!


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 4, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I guess I got my first sub-20 Ao5 a few days ago:
> 
> Average: 19.48
> Best: 18.69
> ...


Wow that’s so cool, I’ve ever heard of something like that, you switch to a different method and you’re almost instantly faster! Keep going with Roux and leave CFOP behind, or if you like experimenting maybe even Skis Method  GL getting faster, hopefully you enjoy using Roux!


Spoiler



I’ve tried different methods, but haven’t tried very hard to get fast with them so here’s what I avg with each:
CFOP - 18
Hexagonal F. - 21
ZZ - 25
Petrus - 26
Beginner - 28
Skis - 32
Roux - 34
If I tried for a few weeks like you have I could maybe be faster than CFOP with any of these methods, it could really be lots of fun, and if any, most likely Hex. F, Skis, or Roux.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 4, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Wow that’s so cool, I’ve ever heard of something like that, you switch to a different method and you’re instantly faster! Keep going with Roux and leave CFOP behind, or if you like experimenting maybe even Skis Method  GL getting faster, hopefully you enjoy using Roux!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, Roux is cool! I just found that CFOP wasn’t really getting me anywhere that I wanted to be, and I stumbled upon roux, so I switched to it. It’s been a lot of fun, and I find that I enjoy 3x3 solving more now.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 4, 2019)

New megaminx pb single 46.56!

First sub 47, tperm pll


Also I finally checked the ~300 feet solves that I've been writing down in a notebook

ao50: 43.23
ao100: 43.86

that's it.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 4, 2019)

I decided I'm going to do 'One week of Roux'! I want to become faster with Roux, I think it'll be fun. (maybe I can even end up like ImmolatedMarmoset, but I'm not expecting it)

Here's my results after day 1!



Spoiler: CSTIMER DATA



Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-03
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 15.42
worst: 56.12

mean of 3
current: 24.62 (σ = 2.95)
best: 22.44 (σ = 6.11)

avg of 5
current: 26.90 (σ = 1.64)
best: 24.31 (σ = 2.90)

avg of 12
current: 27.83 (σ = 5.23)
best: 26.26 (σ = 3.16)

Average: 30.35 (σ = 5.98)
Mean: 30.73

Time List:
1. 32.45 R F' L' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F L2 F L2 R2 F' U' F' L' B' D' F' D2
2. 35.80 B' L U2 D' F2 B2 R' F2 D' R2 U B2 U' F2 D' F2 U L2 D' F' D
3. 28.91 B L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R D2 F L U F L2 B R
4. 47.14 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B' D L' B2 L2 R B' L2 D2
5. 26.39 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B F2 D2 F' L' D R2 U' F
6. 39.57 B L D' F2 R2 B R' U2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' F'
7. 34.93 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U' L B F' U L2 R F' R2
8. 56.12 B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L B2 D2 L D L F' D' L2 R B' L2
9. 31.23 R B D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U R2 U' L B' D F U' B2 D2
10. 23.80 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F L' B2 F2 R' D F R B2 U
11. 39.44 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U F' D2 R2 U' R' D' R B F U
12. 32.70 U2 B2 R' B2 D' R F L D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B
13. 23.74 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 B F2 L2 D2 U' L' B U2 R B2 L2 B2 R2
14. 28.73 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 R' B D2 L' D' F' U' R' D L'
15. 22.14 D2 R' U2 B2 R U2 L F R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D F2 B2 D' F2 U2 B
16. 36.10 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L' D' R2 F2 L F2 R' U2
17. 26.57 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B R2 L' B F2 U F R' U R
18. 45.72 B R2 U2 D B' D B L U2 D2 L B2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 U
19. 15.55 L' F' R' L B R2 U F' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D F2 U' F2
20. 30.59 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L' B' R' U2 F2 U R' U2 L'
21. 25.97 R' B R2 F D' R B' U' L' R2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 U'
22. 25.06 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L D2 U' B' L R' F U' B F2
23. 29.88 D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 B U' L' R2 D B2 F U R' U2 B'
24. 25.41 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F' L' R2 U' L B U' L2 D U'
25. 21.53 U L' U2 L B2 R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 D' L2 F' R D L F D2
26. 29.60 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L B L2 F' R' B2 L B D U'
27. 21.55 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 R B R D' B2 D B' R2
28. 26.43 B2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 F' U R2 D U2 F2 R D2 R2
29. 28.64 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 R U2 L2 U L D' B' D L2 D' B2 F
30. 33.88 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F' U2 R2 F2 L R2 D' R2 U
31. 28.79 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 R' D2 B' F' D' B' D R' U' L
32. 37.68 B' R D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 F L' B2 L2 R' B2 F
33. 26.06 R F2 B2 L' B' U2 D' F R U2 F2 R L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R
34. 42.87 D' F' R2 D' F' R2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' R2 D
35. 33.28 L U' R' F' U' R2 U2 L' U B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2
36. 41.78 F2 B' U2 D2 L D' R D B2 L2 B U2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R'
37. 26.13 F U2 D L D' F2 R L' B' L' F2 R' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2
38. 37.16 L U' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L U' B L R2 B2 L2 B' F
39. 34.20 F2 R D2 U2 R B2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 D' R U2 L R2 D F L2 R'
40. 26.55 L F R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L D' R F L' B2 L' D
41. 25.35 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U' B' U B' R' D2 B' L' U2 R2 B2
42. 15.42 D2 B U F2 U L2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U B' R U R2 B2 U' B'
43. 37.20 B R' F D B D' L' B2 D' F' L2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F L2 B' L2 F2
44. 21.04 R2 F2 L F U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 B U2
45. 31.77 R U2 L2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 R' U R2 U B2 D' B' U2
46. 43.50 F' D2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R' F D' B D B' U' L U2
47. 28.31 B' R2 D F2 B' R2 F' D R' B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' F2
48. 21.45 U F L2 D L F' D' L' D R' D2 L D2 R' D2 B2 R' L B2
49. 27.30 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 R B' D F2 D L B L2 D' F
50. 25.10 R' F D2 R2 D' L2 U F' L F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D R2



So right now I avg ~30.5, my goal is to avg sub-25 with Roux in 6 days- Let's see if I can do it!


----------



## Apolo (May 4, 2019)

Congrats everyone !

So ! I took a few days of pause and it paid of because today was insane !!!
Here is the list of today's PB:
- PB Single: 15.86 >> 14.74 | Over 1 second of improvement and full step !!! http://bit.ly/1474Reconstitution Insane luck and SUB 15 !!
- PB ao5: 21.52 >> 19.51 | 2 Full seconds ! So insane  SUB 20 !!!
- PB ao12: 22.99 >> 21.75 | 1 second ! My new ao12 is almost the same as my yesterday's best ao5 :')
- PB ao50: 24,06 >> 23,09 | 1 second again, this one is crazy because I was totally stuck x)
- PB ao100: 24,67 >> 23,69 | 1 other second here.

So today was day 73 of my cubing life and it was maybe one of the best day !


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 5, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Yeah, Roux is cool! I just found that CFOP wasn’t really getting me anywhere that I wanted to be, and I stumbled upon roux, so I switched to it. It’s been a lot of fun, and I find that I enjoy 3x3 solving more now.


I'm also having a blast with Roux. I started with Heise, and Roux is nearly as intuitive, while also being great for speed. I never wanted to learn algorithms to solve the cube, because I would just forget them if I ever took a break. With Roux, I can speedsolve intuitively (using commutators for the corners) and I don't have to worry about learning and forgetting algorithms. M slices are also very sexy.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 5, 2019)

Done with Day 2 of One Week of Roux!

Results so far:
Day 1- 30.4 avg
Day 2- 28.1 avg


Spoiler: csTimer Data



Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-04
solves/total: 40/40

single
best: 18.99
worst: 49.84

mean of 3
current: 26.43 (σ = 3.72)
best: 20.78 (σ = 2.72)

avg of 5
current: 29.78 (σ = 3.17)
best: 23.15 (σ = 3.38)

avg of 12
current: 27.01 (σ = 3.61)
best: 25.02 (σ = 4.77)

Average: 28.12 (σ = 5.28)
Mean: 28.59

Time List:
1. 37.81 U' L B D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 D U' R U R2 B L2 B' R2
2. 43.20 D R L2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 B U B R D2 L2 F L2
3. 27.23 R B' U' D2 L2 F B2 U2 L' B U L2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 U
4. 28.51 U L' R2 B' D2 B F' D2 F' L2 F' D2 U' L F2 R' B2 F2 D2
5. 25.83 R2 U F' D F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U L2 U2 B' L' D2 R B2 D' R
6. 49.84 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F' U2 R' F2 D R2
7. 24.05 R F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B R2 B' L2 F2 D R' F D' F2 R F2 L2
8. 25.38 U' F2 U F2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 R' B F2 R' D2 L2 U F2 R'
9. 28.36 R U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R F2 R F2 D F' D2 L U' F' R' B2 D'
10. 22.88 D R B R2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' L' R' B2 R B' R2
11. 24.23 U2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R D2 L2 B' L2 B F
12. 28.70 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D L' U2 B U2 B R D' U' R2 D2
13. 43.56 U2 R2 D F' L B2 U B R U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 D2 F2 L2 D2
14. 29.02 B2 U B' U D' L' B' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U D L2 R'
15. 38.05 B' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R F' L' D' U' L2 U2 F
16. 30.32 D2 B' R U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 R' F2 D F' U' L2 R' D2 B' R'
17. 26.09 B' U F' R2 F' D R L2 B' R U2 R D2 F2 R' L2 D2 R U2 B2
18. 18.99 L2 F2 D2 L U2 L R B2 L' F2 R' F R2 D2 R B' L' U' L F2
19. 23.91 B' F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L F' L' R2 U' R' U' F2
20. 19.45 L B2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R D2 F2 R D2 U L2 F' D' B' L' R' B R
21. 37.20 R B' R2 B2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D' B L2 D' L F L' D2 B
22. 27.24 D F' R L2 B2 D L2 B2 R L2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 B U2 D2 B D2 F
23. 30.05 U B U2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 D F D' L2 B' D2 L'
24. 20.78 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 F2 B' L' B U' F D B U' L'
25. 26.49 R' B D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' U' F2 L B L' B2 L'
26. 19.21 B2 R' F U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 F U2 B L2 F2 L' D' U' F L U' B
27. 27.11 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 B D' F' R' U' B L' D2 B2 U
28. 33.74 U' R' F2 R D2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' D R2 F2 R U'
29. 22.20 U L D2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R B U' B L' B2 U' L' B
30. 27.28 B D2 R2 B L2 B U2 B' D2 B2 D' R F D2 F2 L2 B' D' U2 L2
31. 25.97+ B R2 B2 U L D F U2 L R2 U D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2
32. 23.44 L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 U R B' L' B2 F2 D' L B2
33. 32.37 R2 F L2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D F' D' F2 R D' U' F
34. 24.66 D L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 R U F L' D U B2 U'
35. 24.28 F D R2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 L R2 F2 D' U2 B F L' B' U
36. 32.76 D L2 F U R2 U' D2 L' F' U2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 R B2 R'
37. 34.30 D' B' R' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 R' U' L' B F' U' B F2
38. 22.70 R' L2 U' L D R' B U2 F D' L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 U R2 D
39. 26.45 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 L D2 U L R B R2
40. 30.14 L D2 U2 B2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' U' B' D L' R U' B2 U'


I feel sub-25 is very possible to do by next Friday because I improved >2 seconds in a day, but I have to keep it going to see!


----------



## TJardigradHe (May 5, 2019)

At meadowlands, I got 3 podiums, now I have 10!
FMC- tied pb single of 41 and a 43.33 mean. I'm content because I don't care about FMC much.
Feet- bad average and failed a sub 30 single but still podium.
Clock- failed a sub 13 average but I have many chances next week.
Pyraminx- not sub 3, but scrambles were eh and I won so it's ok.
Skewb- utterly horrible 5 average that still somehow podiumed.
Square-1- 20.1 average, so close to sub 20. Also finally broke my 19 single from last February lol.
Megaminx- 1:03.91 average and a 1:00.35 single. Very sad


----------



## no-perm (May 5, 2019)

just got sub 2:40 on 4x4 NEW PB (I suck)


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 5, 2019)

no-perm said:


> just got sub 2:40 on 4x4 NEW PB (I suck)


You're faster than me!


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 5, 2019)

I think I'll end my Day 3 of Roux now, here's how much I've improved:
Day 1 Avg- 30.4
Day 2 Avg- 28.1
Day 3 Avg- *25.8*
.....
Day 7 Avg- I'll have to wait to find out!


Spoiler: csTimer Solve Data



Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-05
solves/total: 82/82

single
best: 17.54
worst: 38.88

mean of 3
current: 20.00 (σ = 1.19)
best: 19.94 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 5
current: 20.75 (σ = 0.66)
best: 20.36 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 12
current: 24.32 (σ = 3.89)
best: 23.61 (σ = 3.13)

Average: 25.81 (σ = 3.76)
Mean: 25.97

Time List:
1. 27.04 B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 F R' F2 L B2 D R2 B U2
2. 28.03 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U' F R D2 R2 B L2 B L R2
3. 18.52 B' L2 B D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 U' L' D' B2 F' D2 U' R' B' U
4. 23.59 L' F2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 R U2 D' F' U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2
5. 30.38 D2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 R D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D U2 L' U R' U L D
6. 21.37 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F U' B L2 R2 D' L' B' D' R'
7. 25.28 U B2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 B U L2 B' L2 D' F' D
8. 30.56 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B U F' L' R' D' R' F2 L U'
9. 29.06 R2 D' L' U' F D' R' D R U2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2
10. 29.52 L' F' D R B U2 F U R' L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2
11. 25.05 L D2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 D F' D L' U L2 F L' D2
12. 23.75 F' R2 U2 F2 B' D2 L R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 L B'
13. 23.27 D2 L B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 B' D' L B F R' B2
14. 27.71 U L2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 F L2 B' R2 F' U B' L' D' R2 F' R' U
15. 31.12 D F B2 D B2 R F' D' L' D2 F2 R' D2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 D2
16. 31.38 R D U L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 U' B F' L'
17. 28.91 D2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 B R2 D U' L F U2 L' B2 R'
18. 24.75 F' R U2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 F L F' U
19. 30.48 U B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B R' B' U' B2 L' F U' B
20. 22.27 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 R' F' D' U R' D L' D2 F' D
21. 20.81 D2 L F D' F U2 R2 B D' R F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 R D2 B2 L'
22. 24.16 U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U F' D' U' R' U R' F R' U' R
23. 32.41 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' F' L' F' D F2 L B' D' L
24. 25.91 D2 L D2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 U L' F' R' D B D2 R2 D'
25. 23.39 R' B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R B2 U2 D R' D2 B F' R' B2 F2
26. 33.03 R2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U' L' B' L2 B U2 F' U2 B2
27. 23.77 L D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 D2 B' F' U' B U' L' U' F2 U
28. 19.47+ B U2 R' F' R2 L' B R' U F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B L2 F D2
29. 34.03 D' F B2 U F2 B' U2 R' D R2 F2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F'
30. 20.52 F2 D R' L F L' U' B L2 U B2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' L'
31. 28.32 U L F' B U' R' D' F' D2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F L2 R' U2
32. 21.82 U' F' B D L2 B R2 D L' U2 F U2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' B
33. 24.88 F' B2 D2 F2 L F2 B U' L' U2 L U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F
34. 20.62 L' U' D' F2 B U R' D' F U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2
35. 24.68 D R' D2 B2 L B2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 B D U2 L' B2 U F2 D2 F'
36. 21.89 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 F' L2 R B' D' U F' D B D'
37. 29.02 R2 B D F' D' F' L' U R' U2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 L U2 F2 L
38. 20.55 U F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L' F' R' B2 D' R2 D' U' L F
39. 24.28 B R U' D R B L U2 F U2 B2 R B2 L' F2 B2 L F2 D2 R2
40. 30.15 D' F' B2 L' B R D' U2 F2 U2 L D2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 B R2
41. 27.81 B U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F L2 F2 U F L R F' D L2 D2 L'
42. 25.76 B R2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 U' B' F' R2 U R' D L F2
43. 38.88 B' U2 R' U D2 F2 D B' L' D2 L' B2 R' D2 L B2 L B2 L2 D2
44. 22.51 R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 D L2 D' F L B' D2 B U2 F R' U2
45. 30.29 U F' R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' D B' D2 L' B2 D2 L' F
46. 38.48 U2 B' D R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' L B' D' B D R B2 F2
47. 23.33 F D L B2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 B D R F' L2 U' L' B2
48. 21.51 U R F D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 L D R D2 F R2 B'
49. 21.33 L' F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' L B U2 R2 B' D' L U
50. 27.91 R B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 D' B R U' F' L' R D R D
51. 28.28 D' F' D F2 D' L2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 B D U2 R' B U' L' U2
52. 19.56 D F D2 B2 R D2 U2 R D2 F2 L' U2 F L' F D2 F R2 D'
53. 33.11 R' F R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U B2 F D U L D2 F2
54. 28.55 U' B' D L F' B2 L D U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L'
55. 32.07 F' D2 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D B2 D' R2 D F' U2 L'
56. 26.77 U L' U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' R D' B2 F' R' F L B'
57. 27.95 F2 U R F R2 U' R2 B U F2 R L F2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 L'
58. 21.64 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 R B2 D2 B L2 U' B R' U R2 D' U
59. 20.62 D2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 B D2 F D' L D2 R' B2 D' B2 F'
60. 29.01 U' L2 B2 F2 D U' F2 L2 D' F R2 D' L' B L R2 U R' B2
61. 31.66 R' L2 U' R L D F B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 R L B
62. 33.48 U L R2 D B2 D' F2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 R F R' D U2 F R' F
63. 24.09 B L2 F2 R2 B R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 R' F D' U' R' F2 U2 F' L U2
64. 23.39 D2 F L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 F D2 U2 F L' F U' R F L U' R U2
65. 28.19 R' U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L B' F2 L' R D2 U B' D2
66. 25.32 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 F D2 L' D' F L' F' L' U2 F2 L
67. 27.22 R' U2 F' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 L D' R2 U L D2 B'
68. 19.77 U2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U R F' D' B' L' B2 U' L' D2 U2
69. 17.54 D2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 L R2 D2 F' D F' D' U' F2 R B' L
70. 22.52 D2 L B U' F2 D R' L2 B' F2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U
71. 28.44 U2 L' F D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 D F2 R U2
72. 29.85 F' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 L' D B' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U
73. 27.84 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B F R' F R2 D2 L' D' U B F'
74. 25.37 U2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B R2 D B2 U L' D2
75. 23.93 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 R U F' U2 B R D2 U F2
76. 34.23 U R D R' L' F' R2 U' F' D2 F L2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F
77. 17.59 R L F' U' L' B' D2 L2 U' L2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 F2
78. 21.07 R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 U' F' L F' R2 D B2 D2
79. 26.67 D2 L D2 B2 D2 L' R2 F2 R D2 U2 B U' B' U F L2 B2 D'
80. 18.81 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 R B F' L' F2 U
81. 21.19 L B' D B R L B U' F U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 B R'
82. 20.00 D F D2 B2 R' F L D L2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 B' U'


Improving with Roux is pretty fun!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 6, 2019)

OH

Single: 10.84 L U R' D2 R2 U' R2 D2 B' R' B U D' R D B U' B2 R D B' L' F2 L2 U
ao12: 15.05
ao50: 15.85
ao100: 16.05

Single was PB fail. EO was done, there were lots of free pairs. LL was Niklas, but I suck so it took like 2 seconds so I missed sub 10.


----------



## aerocube (May 6, 2019)

day 1 of solving cross on bottom,i'm probably gonna do a bunch of BLD cross today until it feels efficient enough
hopefully that should allow my to beat my 30.90 which was probably my best solve ever in terms of efficiency and tps because i can get a better start on f2l,which is pretty much the only reason for variation in my solves-my LL is basically always 10 seconds,cross is usually 4-8 seconds


----------



## aerocube (May 6, 2019)

turns out cross on bottom was easier then i thought
first actual solve and it's a 41 second one,decent for me


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 6, 2019)

All OH PBs I've gotten today (so far): 
Single: 9.95 
Ao50: 16.19 
Ao100: 16.36 
Ao500: 16.60 
Ao1000: 16.76


----------



## aerocube (May 6, 2019)

3:02.74 4x4 solve
so close to first sub 3 single


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 7, 2019)

Week of Roux Day 4 was very discouraging. My average was 26.5. I didn’t plateau, I went backwards, trying hard to get faster. Oh well. Maybe I’ll do a bunch of FB-only (probably biggest room for improvement) practice tomorrow and learn CMLL’s and maybe find some tricks from Kian. I’m not sure right now.
Day 1- 30.4 avg
Day 2- 28.1 avg
Day 3- 25.8 avg
Day 4- 26.5 avg


Spoiler: csTimer Data



Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-06
solves/total: 55/55

single
best: 16.25
worst: 35.73

mean of 3
current: 31.31 (σ = 4.22)
best: 21.58 (σ = 1.23)

avg of 5
current: 30.72 (σ = 3.74)
best: 22.27 (σ = 2.24)

avg of 12
current: 27.24 (σ = 4.16)
best: 24.26 (σ = 2.79)

Average: 26.52 (σ = 4.00)
Mean: 26.49

Time List:
1. 25.12 U2 L2 D' U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' L' D R' F' D2 B2 R D' B F2
2. 35.73 D' R F2 L U2 B' D F2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 L F' D
3. 24.92 D B U R' U2 R F B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 L F2 U2 R F2 R U
4. 23.18 R' L2 D2 R2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 B L2 F R2 L D B' U2 R' U' F2
5. 23.64 U' F D L D L D' U2 L2 U2 R L D2 B2 L B2 R D2 F'
6. 25.18 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 U' F2 L' F R2 U F2 D2 R
7. 24.66 L2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F' U F' L R U' R' F' R D2 F2
8. 19.22 F2 D' B' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B' R D' L' D U' F' R2
9. 28.65 B F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' L B R B D F D F' D L2
10. 30.23 U2 L' U2 L D2 L2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 D L R B D R2 F2 D R
11. 32.06 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 L F U B' D B' L F U' L
12. 27.08 F R' U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U F2 D L2 B' R2 F' L D R U'
13. 34.38 B2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 U' R B' F' D L' R B R
14. 19.78 R' F' U2 B2 R' B U' F' B' U B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2
15. 24.12 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' F D' R' B' F L' R2
16. 35.33 D2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B' R D F' L U' B2 U R2 D
17. 16.25 B D2 L' U F' D L' B' U2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U'
18. 22.92 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 U L F R U B2 D' L2 R
19. 27.58 B U L' R2 D F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 F' D U' R D R' B'
20. 28.62 R' B' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L D' R' B2 R2 B' U' R' B'
21. 20.75 F R B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 L D' F' D' B F R2
22. 26.32 L B L2 U' L2 U' L D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' B
23. 22.12 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 F D2 F L R2 U' B D' F U2 B' U
24. 23.25 L' B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L' B' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2
25. 31.68 D2 B' L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B L B F L2 U B
26. 20.61 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B U' L' D U2 F R' D B2
27. 24.55 D2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R B2 F R B' D2 L' D' U' B' U'
28. 25.87 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B L2 D B D' L' U2 B2 F2 R B2
29. 20.85 L' U' F L2 B2 F D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B U2 R' B' F D' F2 L' B D'
30. 26.98 U F' U2 B' R D F' D B2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R' F2 L B2 F' U'
31. 27.42 F2 L' D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D' F' L' U' L F D' B2 L'
32. 32.08 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 B U B D2 F2 U L B U2
33. 32.35 R' L2 D' R2 B' U' F' D F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 B2 U2 R U
34. 24.55 L' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 F L2 B R F' L' U L2 R'
35. 28.65 R B R D' R2 D L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' U' B' F' R U B'
36. 32.95 F2 U B D2 F' R U2 D L' B' D2 B' L2 F' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2
37. 27.62 R' B2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 B' R2 B U L D U2 B L
38. 31.05 U2 F U2 B' U2 F' R2 B U2 B' F2 D' R' U2 F U' F D' L2 R'
39. 29.65 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' F D2 R2 U' L' B R2 D2 U' B2 U B'
40. 18.81 R2 U' F' R' B2 D2 R U' R L B2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 B2 L F2 D2
41. 27.91 R' L2 B R2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 D R B U2 F' L2 B F2
42. 28.32 R' B' D2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 R' B' F R2 U L B' R2
43. 16.67 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F L2 U' R' U2 F2 L' D'
44. 28.35 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R B F' D' L' U2 L2 U F' U2
45. 31.55 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 L2 F L D' F2 D
46. 25.22 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 F' D F2 L U' R' B' F' R
47. 23.55 D2 B2 R D' F2 U F' R F' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B R2 F'
48. 27.38 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L B2 D2 B2 U' L' B D' L2 B D L B'
49. 21.25 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L' B2 L2 F' D R' F U' L U
50. 22.95 U2 B2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 L' U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D F' U R
51. 20.55 B' R U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B D' R' B L2 F2 R2 U
52. 32.32 F' D F2 R B D2 L D2 F' L2 B U2 D2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B' R D'
53. 33.39 F D B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' U2 B2 L R' D R' F D' B' R' U
54. 34.09 R2 U R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F' U2 F' L2 R' D2 U' F L'
55. 26.45 B R' D R U B U F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 U


This isn’t much of an accomplishment, so maybe this doesn’t belong here?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 7, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Week of Roux Day 4 was extremely discouraging. My average was 26.5. I didn’t plateau, I went backwards, trying hard to get faster. Oh well. Maybe I’ll do a bunch of FB-only (probably biggest room for improvement) practice tomorrow and learn CMLL’s and maybe find some tricks from Kian. I’m not sure right now.
> Day 1- 30.4 avg
> Day 2- 28.1 avg
> Day 3- 25.8 avg
> ...


Interesting, because I’ve found that my biggest weakness is second block. anyway, this is the accomplishment thread, so my clock pb is now 6.83!


----------



## Etotheipi (May 7, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Interesting, because I’ve found that my biggest weakness is second block. anyway, this is the accomplishment thread, so my clock pb is now 6.83!


For a sec i thought you meant 3x3 pb. Lol


----------



## RouxCuber (May 7, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Interesting, because I’ve found that my biggest weakness is second block. anyway, this is the accomplishment thread, so my clock pb is now 6.83!



I just uploaded an OH example solves video; it might help you with second block. keep in mind that OH solutions are quite similar to two-handed ones especially for second block.


----------



## White KB (May 8, 2019)

Got a GAN X and got 3 PBs. My previous one was 18.15
16.55
16.40
14.18
So I got my first sub-15 PB and a 20.08 avg! So happy and I just got it two days ago, and got one PB each day (counting today)! Didn't know I was that good!
I also got an FMC single of 35 moves (unofficial-not in comp)


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 8, 2019)

I got a fullstep 7.455 on my Supernova Valk M yesterday!
Reconstruction:
F B2 D F R F' L2 B' U2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U' 
Inspection: 
Cross: R' U F D2
F2L 1: B L' B L
F2L 2: U2 R U R' L F' L' F 
F2L 3: y R U' R' y' R' U' R
F2L 4: U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: r' U2 R U R' U r
PLL: U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R 
AUF: U
64 moves
8.58 TPS


----------



## Apolo (May 8, 2019)

Got some ao50 and ao100 improvments today and a 0.01 pb single yesterday 14.73: bit.ly/1473Reconstitution


----------



## GenTheThief (May 9, 2019)

good solves today

single: 10.7, 7th sub 11
mo3: 12.44 (10.71, 11.61, 14.99) first sub13
ao5: 13.48 ((10.71), 11.61, 14.99, (15.42), 13.83)
ao12: 14.24 first sub 15
ao50: 15.40
ao100: 15.57
ao200: 15.96

E: one handedly


----------



## Vecolity (May 10, 2019)

Scramble: (0,-1)/ (3,3)/ (4,1)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)
Inspection: y2
Cubeshape: (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,0)/
CO: (3,5)/
EO Skip
CP: (0,1)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/
EP: (0,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-3)
(M2 D M2 D' M2 U' D')
20/14.78 = 1.35 SPS


----------



## Vecolity (May 10, 2019)

finally a good squan single (not pb tho)
Scramble: (0,-1)/ (3,3)/ (4,1)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)
Inspection: y2
Cubeshape: (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,0)/
CO: (3,5)/
EO Skip
CP: (0,1)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/
EP: (0,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,3)/ (0,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-3)
(M2 D M2 D' M2 U' D')
20/14.78 = 1.35 SPS


----------



## Vecolity (May 10, 2019)

Davepencilguin said:


> My accomplishment:
> I've had about 40 people learn to solve the cube at school in the past 6 weeks.
> It's spreading like wildfire here!


same, because i performed at the talent show


----------



## Etotheipi (May 10, 2019)

Nice! (I know nothing about squan so i dont know how good it is)


----------



## Gašper Potočnik (May 10, 2019)

3X3 Average(i just destroyed all)


----------



## aerocube (May 10, 2019)

n o o o o
3.85 2x2 pb fail
coulda beaten my oldest standing record,but it stands once more
EDIT:YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I JUST BEAT IT,3.15 with 2 move 1st layer and sune


----------



## aerocube (May 10, 2019)

ok so my day just got even better
30.41,beats my oldest 3x3 pb of 30.90
very nice cross,basically took me 2-3 seconds,i had 2 f2l pairs inserted by 8 seconds,then i knew i had to clutch it


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Week of Roux Day 4 was very discouraging. My average was 26.5. I didn’t plateau, I went backwards, trying hard to get faster. Oh well. Maybe I’ll do a bunch of FB-only (probably biggest room for improvement) practice tomorrow and learn CMLL’s and maybe find some tricks from Kian. I’m not sure right now.
> Day 1- 30.4 avg
> Day 2- 28.1 avg
> Day 3- 25.8 avg
> ...


How did the rest of the week go? Regression is a normal step on the road to improvement.

Today I improved my Roux solving with a sub-50 average of 12, a sub-45 average of 5, and a new PB of 35 seconds.

I'm experimenting with Petrus style corners, instead of using 3-cycle commutators for everything. If I can solve the corners in one look with a 3-cycle I do so, but if I have to do a 2-look solution, I permute all corners correctly (using Niklas or Eve) with my first look. I can then solve orientation with Sune or a corner twist commutator, which are both very easy to recognize and execute.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 11, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> How did the rest of the week go? Regression is a normal step on the road to improvement.
> 
> Today I improved my Roux solving with a sub-50 average of 12, a sub-45 average of 5, and a new PB of 35 seconds.
> 
> I'm experimenting with Petrus style corners, instead of using 3-cycle commutators for everything. If I can solve the corners in one look with a 3-cycle I do so, but if I have to do a 2-look solution, I permute all corners correctly (using Niklas or Eve) with my first look. I can then solve orientation with Sune or a corner twist commutator, which are both very easy to recognize and execute.



Glad you asked!
I really didn't try much for the last few days, so currently I avg ~24.5 with Roux. I technically did reach my goal of sub-25, but don't feel that accomplished.
Although I am still glad I did it, because it was an interesting other world, and I even got some skills that makes my regular solves better.

GL with your Roux improvement!


----------



## rubik2005 (May 11, 2019)

I got a 12.15 PR yesterday with the Dayan TengYun!!!!


----------



## RouxCuber (May 11, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> How did the rest of the week go? Regression is a normal step on the road to improvement.
> 
> Today I improved my Roux solving with a sub-50 average of 12, a sub-45 average of 5, and a new PB of 35 seconds.
> 
> I'm experimenting with Petrus style corners, instead of using 3-cycle commutators for everything. If I can solve the corners in one look with a 3-cycle I do so, but if I have to do a 2-look solution, I permute all corners correctly (using Niklas or Eve) with my first look. I can then solve orientation with Sune or a corner twist commutator, which are both very easy to recognize and execute.



Is Roux your main method?


----------



## aerocube (May 11, 2019)

okay now this craziness is over (i think)
48 ao100 down o 46
47 ao50 down to 44
the mf3rs3 m is godly


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 11, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> Is Roux your main method?


Yes. I started with Heise. When I learned 4x4, I had to come up with a way to address corner parity, since the Heise method doesn't work on 4x4. After I made an intuitive 4x4 method using commutators, I realized that my 4x4 method was just Roux when adapted to the 3x3. So I started solving 3x3 with Roux, using my own corner method.

I know it's probably worse than two-look CMLL, but I like it because it's mine. I'll also never have to worry about forgetting algorithms if I take a long break, since I can do the whole thing intuitively with commutators.


----------



## RouxCuber (May 11, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> Yes. I started with Heise. When I learned 4x4, I had to come up with a way to address corner parity, since the Heise method doesn't work on 4x4. After I made an intuitive 4x4 method using commutators, I realized that my 4x4 method was just Roux when adapted to the 3x3. So I started solving 3x3 with Roux, using my own corner method.
> 
> I know it's probably worse than two-look CMLL, but I like it because it's mine. I'll also never have to worry about forgetting algorithms if I take a long break, since I can do the whole thing intuitively with commutators.



I use 3-style for 3BLD. I'm not a god at commutator knowledge, but would the H and Pi cases take 2 commutators, since they are all 4 corners that have to be oriented? anyway, it's cool that you're coming up with your own algs and good luck improving with Roux!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 11, 2019)

@WombatWarrior17 @asacuber 

solves/total: 652/652

ao50: 15.12 (σ = 1.48)
ao100: 15.47 (σ = 1.68)
ao200: 15.57 (σ = 1.65)

also distribution is funny


Spoiler: time distributions



10: 2
11: 6
12: 24
13: 74
14: 100
15: 115
16: 114
17: 87
18: 48
19: 44
20: 12
21:12
22: 5
23: 5
24: 2
25: 1
26: 1


----------



## RouxCuber (May 11, 2019)

I just got my first sub 12 OH average on cam! Yay! Roux is SO good!


----------



## aerocube (May 11, 2019)

ok nvm my insane time drop didnt stop until much later
ao50 is 43 and ao100 is 45 now
sub-40 tomorrow maybe?????


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 11, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> I use 3-style for 3BLD. I'm not a god at commutator knowledge, but would the H and Pi cases take 2 commutators, since they are all 4 corners that have to be oriented? anyway, it's cool that you're coming up with your own algs and good luck improving with Roux!


Thanks! Those cases wouldn't necessarily use two 8-move commutators, but yes, it would be two looks. It's only one-look 40% of the time. I explain it in step 2 of my 4x4 method here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/intuitive-4x4-method-with-parity-avoidance.73049/

Congratulations on your new OH average!


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 12, 2019)

FMC PB!

Scramble: R' U' F L U2 F2 L F2 L U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R U' L' B' L2 F U B2 R' D R' U' F
(z)
B' R2 D F' D F2 // EO + Kociemba 2x2x3
R' U' R2 U2 R' // CO + Last 2 E Edges
r2 U S2 U' // Edge Circuits
L2 D2 R2 // Half-Turn-Only Finish
*19 HTM*

This can actually be turned into a useful FMC method ( 1- EO+Koc.223⠀ 2- CO+L2EE⠀ 3- Corner n' Edge Circuits⠀ 4- HTO Finish )
My Phase 2 was stupidly lucky, but my Phase 1 was somewhat normal (although still better than average)


----------



## RouxCuber (May 12, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> Thanks! Those cases wouldn't necessarily use two 8-move commutators, but yes, it would be two looks. It's only one-look 40% of the time. I explain it in step 2 of my 4x4 method here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/intuitive-4x4-method-with-parity-avoidance.73049/
> 
> Congratulations on your new OH average!



thanks! it isnt PB though. I think i have 3 sub-11s


----------



## RouxCuber (May 12, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> FMC PB!
> 
> Scramble: R' U' F L U2 F2 L F2 L U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R U' L' B' L2 F U B2 R' D R' U' F
> (z)
> ...




I do not understand the language of FMC because I do not do it. LOL  nice PB though


----------



## mprimesarefun (May 12, 2019)

That's just HTA isn't it?


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 12, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> I do not understand the language of FMC because I do not do it. LOL  nice PB though


Haha, thanks!

If you care about understanding, then here’s some unpacking
// Edge Orientation and a 2x2x3 block on the left that has Kociemba Phase 1 done
// Corner Orientation and the placement of the last two edges into the E-layer
// Edge Circuits aka placing the edges into the slices they belong in, Ex- white/red edge goes in one of the four spots between W/R/Y/O centers
// Half-Turn-Only Finish, previous step reduced to a R2,L2,U2,D2,F2,B2 state so you can do 180 degree turns to complete the cube.

You probably don’t care but just in case 


mprimesarefun said:


> That's just HTA isn't it?


Kind of?
-In Phase 1 I didn’t do HTA at all, because in HTA you do EO -> place E-edges -> CO
but I did EO whilst building a Koce 223, then did 2-gen CO + last 2 E edges
Which is basically better than HTA because you’re less restricted, you don’t have to break stuff you already did (RU moves don’t break EO2x2x3), in HTA you have to break E-layer to do CO.
-For Phase 2, yes, I did follow the steps of HTA, but not on purpose, just saw HTO Redux was easy.


----------



## asacuber (May 12, 2019)

@GenTheThief congrats! I've hit an improvement block...


----------



## White KB (May 12, 2019)

I learned an OLL 3 days ago:
l * --
* * l
-- -- *

Screenshot wouldn't work

It's (R U R' U') R' F (R2 U R' U') F' by the way
( the alg, not the screenshot)


----------



## aerocube (May 12, 2019)

White KB said:


> I learned an OLL 3 days ago:
> l * --
> * * l
> -- -- *
> ...







is it this one?


----------



## aerocube (May 12, 2019)

1k solves on 3x3! my ao1000 starts off at 1:21.74


----------



## RouxCuber (May 12, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Haha, thanks!
> 
> If you care about understanding, then here’s some unpacking
> // Edge Orientation and a 2x2x3 block on the left that has Kociemba Phase 1 done
> ...



Actually I have FMC as a preferred event on the WCA. When I compete in it, im just going to do whatever on it, as in, not learn any FMC techniques because i need to save time for my main events.


----------



## aerocube (May 12, 2019)

ao50 and ao100 lowered down to 41/42
sub 40 hopefully by monday
cross on bottom is beautiful,i am inserting my 1st pair at 8 seconds when usually i'd insert them by 14-18 seconds
EDIT:26.28 single!!!!! that was insane down 4.13 seconds from 30.4
39.99 ao50,sub 40!!!!!!! now to get the sub 40 ao100,currently 41.92


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 13, 2019)

New PB of 32.7 on 3x3. I also did two solves on 4x4 and got a new PB of 2:59, even though I haven't solved a 4x4 in a few weeks. I guess my 3x3 solving is improving my lookahead.


----------



## RouxCuber (May 13, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> New PB of 32.7 on 3x3. I also did two solves on 4x4 and got a new PB of 2:59, even though I haven't solved a 4x4 in a few weeks. I guess my 3x3 solving is improving my lookahead.



Nice job on PB!! I just made more example solves if you're interested


----------



## Twifty (May 14, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> But what if you were trapped in a room with your hands cuffed to the wall behind your back, and the handcuffs could be opened by a remote control signal that would be sent from a rubik's cube that's held by a chain to the floor in front of you as soon as it was solved?
> 
> Oh, I guess that's not a very common scenario - never mind.


That feels like an unlucky scenario for like most of the world.


----------



## aerocube (May 14, 2019)

25.44 3x3 single,now PB
lucky Xcross + OCLL and CPLL skip 
3x3 has suddenly become very fun lol,i only beat my PB the day before yesterday and now it's come down again!!!
EDIT:ao100 is at 40.xx now,ao50 is already sub-40


----------



## Twifty (May 15, 2019)

greentgoatgal said:


> 29.57 4x4 PB. First sub 30


Amazingly juicy job!


----------



## aerocube (May 16, 2019)

broke all of my averages at once apart from a03,which i broke i few solves earlier i think
my ao50 is 39.27 and my ao100 is 40.29
so close to sub 40
also i have been getting a few non-PB sub-30 solves recently so progression looks good


----------



## aerocube (May 16, 2019)

sub 40 time!!!! got 39.94 ao100


----------



## White KB (May 18, 2019)

Found my global avg on 3x3 and got these times (pretty much I just uploaded every single solve I could find to cstimer)
Single: 14.18
mo3: 18.05
Ao5: 20.98
Ao12: 22.416
Ao25: 24.88
Ao50: 25.249
Ao100: 26.487
Mo100: 26.591
Ao200: 27.203
Ao500: 28.870
Ao1,000: 31.394
Mo1,000: 31.434
Global Average: 38.000 (Even)
# of Solves: 1,631
Best Solve: 14.18 seconds
Worst Solve: 15:00.00 (My first solve ever from 2+ years ago)
PR Single: 21.21
PR Ao5: 25.57
Global avg (in comp): 30.43


----------



## aerocube (May 18, 2019)

2x2 is going well so far
9.33,9.70,9.47,6.44,(15.30),9.72,10.32,6.15,7.58,12.11,7.31,7.94=8.99 ao12,first sub-9
included in that is a 7.61 ao5 which drops down to less than 0.30 behind my longest standing avg ever:my 7.32 ao3
EDIT:still rolling the ao12 down,and just rolled my ao50 to 9.98, so i am finally sub 10


----------



## aerocube (May 19, 2019)

first sub-3 minute single on 4x4
2:51.15
i kinda wanna learn yau but i suck at centres when doing yau,so i am probably gonna make a half-yau which has 3-2-3 edge pairing,but no cross + centres


----------



## aerocube (May 19, 2019)

ok why is 2x2 so fun
ao5 is now 7.29 with a counting 5
a03 is 6.79,finally beating my previous 7.32 from february
i am also sub-10 now,ao100 is 9.93


----------



## Apolo (May 19, 2019)

Got a PB Single 3x3 14.43  huge luck with pll skip


----------



## RouxCuber (May 19, 2019)

took forever to get this: 2 cubes BLD using OH
This is probably the hardest challenge I've done so far.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 20, 2019)

aerocube said:


> ok why is 2x2 so fun
> ao5 is now 7.29 with a counting 5
> a03 is 6.79,finally beating my previous 7.32 from february
> i am also sub-10 now,ao100 is 9.93



Hey, instead of triple posting, could you edit your previous post with the new accomplishment? It keeps the threads a little bit neater.

Also, just curious, is you ao3 in the form of: (5.82), 6.79, (9.21) = 6.79
where the best and worst solves are removed? Or is it actually the _mo3_?


----------



## aerocube (May 20, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Hey, instead of triple posting, could you edit your previous post with the new accomplishment? It keeps the threads a little bit neater.
> 
> Also, just curious, is you ao3 in the form of: (5.82), 6.79, (9.21) = 6.79
> where the best and worst solves are removed? Or is it actually the _mo3_?


yeah it is actually mo3,but the timer i use says ao3 so i usually say ao3
also i will try not to multi post from now on


----------



## asacuber (May 21, 2019)

I'm the best person in the FMC '19 psych sheet who doesn't have a sub 30 single


----------



## Apolo (May 21, 2019)

So yesterday was my 3rd cubing month birthday 
Yesterday I broke my ao5: 18.88 
Today I broke my ao15: 20.15, my ao50: 21.61 and my ao100 21.96 (sub 22 !).

This week I will go to my first comp, I'm so hyped


----------



## TJardigradHe (May 22, 2019)

Bala Big and Blind summary:

4x4- 37 average, not very good
5x5- 1:08.46 PB average and 1:02.86 PB single, these are pretty good for me. Definitely most proud of this from the entire comp.
6x6- Popped out of a sub 2:20 mean
7x7- I used redux the first two solves and I got 4 minute solves which are bad for me. Then on the last solve I used yau and got a 3:27.16 PB single.
Megaminx- Got my first sub 1 official single
Pyraminx- 2.83 official PB average also korean nr 2, first sub 3. 1st in round one, left before finals. The average could have been better if I didn't mess up on a counting 3.27.


----------



## Gašper Potočnik (May 23, 2019)

I got new PB yesterday!!!


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 23, 2019)

Congratulations! But there's an accomplishments thread. It's better to post these kind of things in that thread.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 24, 2019)

Almost real FMC PB, this is (17s, 20h), my best is (18s, 19h), so I guess this is STM PB which is pretty neat.

From current weekly comp-
Scr: R' U' F D2 B2 F U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L U' B R' U' B2 R' B L2 R' D R' U' F
(x2)
L' B' R' F R' U' R // Kociemba Phase 1
F2 M2 D' B2 M2 D // Half-Turn-Only Reduction*
B2 R2 S2 U2 // Half-Turn-Only Finish
20 HTM, 17 STM
*is very cool


----------



## fex (May 25, 2019)

3x3 Ao5 - 32,25s
3x3 Ao50 - 38,17s


----------



## xyzzy (May 25, 2019)

Figured out how to solve master pyraminx without using a guide/tutorial, yay. (Still hella slow at it, though.)


----------



## aerocube (May 25, 2019)

doing some 2x2 before my mgc m arrives on wednesday
4.16,6.68,7.88 makes a 6.24 ao3,which is pb
EDIT:just topped it lol,4.99,4.69,7.87 makes a 5.85 which means first sub-6 ao3 which is nice
another edit:8.98 ao100,finally sub-9
also6.98,(8.07),(5.05),6.13,6.74=6.61,down from 7.01,pretty nice


----------



## Apolo (May 25, 2019)

Got my new cube yesterday (MFRS2M) and with my first competition comming tomorrow I've been cubing most of my afternoon so here are the PBs which resulted:

PB ao5: 18.88 > 18.48
PB ao12: 20.15 > 19.60
PB ao50: 21.61 > 21.00
PB ao100: 21.96 > 21.16


----------



## aerocube (May 26, 2019)

topped my ao3 again
7.66,3.35,6.05=5.68 ao3
also did first 5x5 timed solves,as of the 10th solve my best is 8:20.77,but i am slowly improving
5x5 does wonders for 4x4,dropped my pb down from a almost unbeatable 2:51.15 down to a 2:34.78 and it could still possibly get better
EDIT:LMAO just dropped it down to a 2:21.27 in the NEXT SOLVE
also 9.99 ao1000


----------



## RouxCuber (May 27, 2019)

I just did my first OH, 3X3, 3BLD relay!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 28, 2019)

Haven't been on here for while

I went to a comp this saturday, got 2nd in Pyraminx! sadly missed an opportunity to get 1st in 3bld. also unfortunately no new PB's

Also, I just got a full step 8.444 3x3 single! second best ever and best non-lucky! (E: 10.43 before and a 9.78 after makes 9.55 pb mo3, sadly squandered getting PB ao5 too)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 28, 2019)

16.46 OH Ao1000! Sub-16.5 now, hopefully I can get fully sub-16 soon.


----------



## aerocube (May 28, 2019)

2x2 5.38 ao3 and 5.78 ao5 + 7.39 ao12
my mgc arrived so that's cool


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 28, 2019)

Sub 8 pb average of 5 on clock. 7.8.
Average: 7.76
Best: 6.50
Worst: 8.75
Mean: 7.71
Standard Deviation: 0.83
1: 7.32 UR5+ DR5- DL2- UL1- U4- R0+ D3- L1- ALL2- y2 U1- R2- D0+ L1+ ALL2+ 
2: (8.75) UR4+ DR2- DL4- UL4- U0+ R3+ D0+ L3- ALL2- y2 U5- R6+ D6+ L5+ ALL3- UR UL
3: 8.54 UR5- DR1+ DL2- UL0+ U2- R6+ D4- L5- ALL5- y2 U3+ R5+ D3- L2- ALL0+ DL
4: (6.50) UR2+ DR4+ DL0+ UL2+ U2+ R6+ D4- L5+ ALL2- y2 U2- R4+ D0+ L6+ ALL6+ UR UL
5: 7.42 UR1+ DR0+ DL2+ UL5- U6+ R0+ D2+ L5- ALL4- y2 U0+ R2+ D1+ L1- ALL2+ UR DR DL


----------



## aerocube (May 28, 2019)

sub 8 ao50
my mgc was way faster then my old 2x2 (qidi s) so it took some time to get used to and i ended up being sup 10 at my worst but i managed to tame it and now i don't accidentally do U2 mid alg


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 29, 2019)

I beat my PB single on the 3x3x3 by 1.64 seconds. Old PB: 19.94. new PB: 18.30.


----------



## aerocube (May 29, 2019)

i am now sub 8 globally on 2x2!
mgc is godlike,now all i need to do is try and get better at OLL prediction (i can predict AUF if it's the two bars ortega case,or if it's T perm)


----------



## MCuber (May 29, 2019)

Today I got my first sub-10 on Square-1!

| 8.78 | (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-2)/

Recon
(0,-6)/(2,0)/(-2,-2)/(-1,4)/(-3,-3)/ // Cubeshape w/CP skip
(4,3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-3,0)/(-3,0)/ // EO
(1,4)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(2,0) // EP


----------



## Etotheipi (May 30, 2019)

24.77 average of 30 for 3x3. I feel like I'm still getting some rust off but it's decent. Plus I got two sub 20 s out of a total of four in my life.


----------



## aerocube (May 30, 2019)

5:45.08 5x5 single
down from 7:06.37
sub 5:40 soon hopefully,then perhaps sub 5 in the future


----------



## xyzzy (May 30, 2019)

PBs with the Tengyun M:

OH ao50: 23.03 (with GTS2M) → 22.59
2H ao50: 13.37 (with Valk M) → 13.28

(Still undecided on whether to sign up for the next local comp that has OH…)


----------



## Apolo (May 30, 2019)

Day 99 of cubing !
PBed ao50 (sub 21) and PBed ao100.
Got a 14.47 full step while my pb is 14.43 pll skip 

Let's continue

EDIT: PB ao12: 19.58


----------



## Apolo (May 31, 2019)

Ok so today was an important day as it was day 100 !
I got a really good single PB ! 13.54 ! Full step !
PBed ao5: 18.36, ao50 20.61 and ao100: 20.70 (they are so close).
Now pushing to get to sub 20 ao100 !!! Did some yellow cross today and learned a few OLL !


----------



## Zagros (Jun 1, 2019)

I've just got a new 4x4 and 5x5 so I practiced a lot and I got 4x4 1:07 pb single and 5x5 1:55 pb single. I'm already averaging under 1:20 on 4x4 but I need to practice 5x5 a lot more to average under 2:00 for my comp (cutoff).


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 1, 2019)

Making some really nice 3x3 progress:
PB single: 13.63
Ao5: 16.41
Ao12: 17.97
Ao50: 19.15
Ao100:19.69

Really proud of my progress! Been using roux for about 2 months now, started cubing in December (And yes, to any newer cubers like me, at least give roux and ZZ a shot, they’re a lot of fun. ZZ will never be my main method, but I enjoy solving with it from time to time.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 1, 2019)

Just got my square-1 pb single 5.71 from a really efficient, really lucky lolscramble.

Scramble: 
(4,0)/(-3,-3)/(-4,2)/(1,-2)/(0,-1)/(0,-3)/(-1,0)/(-5,-4)/(6,-4)/(-4,-3)/(0,-3)

Solution:
(0,3)/(-2,-3)/(-2,0)/(2,0)/(-1,0)/(-3,0) CS
(4,-3)/(-3,-3)/(5,-1)/(6,0)/(3,1) EO into Solved State


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 1, 2019)

9.73 and then 20 minutes later 9.83 OH singles. They're my first sub 10s.

E: also 12.16 mo3 and 12.04 ao5 (12.4, 11.6, 12.0, 18.4, 9.7)
I didn't notice until later, and then after seeing the times, my browser crashed, and the timer got wiped.
I don't know if I broke my average of 12 or 50, and I'm sad. The rest of the times in the session were all pretty good, so I might have.


----------



## aerocube (Jun 2, 2019)

wat
3:53 megaminx single,down from 4:17
for some reason when i suck at every other event and can't pb,megaminx becomes amazing
if i keep going im probably sub 4 and can roll everything down


----------



## demontoe (Jun 2, 2019)

Greeting cubefans!  The Raventoe is pleased to announce that the writing of her long awaited new speedcubing guide is finished and available on ebay for your immediate perusal  The guide is entitled -- Reflections on Rubik's Cube An entry level guide to speedcubing using the Fridrich method. The guide is mostly for beginning speedcubers and covers a complete organizational method taking the reader from ignorance thru the stages of C , F , O , P and beyond. Mostly relying on a method introduced by cube guru Bad Mephisto over a decade ago  but with a few enhancements even he might appreciate. Anyway here is the ebay listing for you to check out if you get time, thanks !! Raventoe 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Reflections-on-Rubiks-Cube-by-Raventoe/323762239364


----------



## Cubitus Cubing (Jun 3, 2019)

avg of 5: 24.85

_Time List:_
1. 24.76 D2 B L2 F' R2 F' R2 F' D2 F' D2 F D' R' B R D F U2 F 
2. 24.61 F' U' B2 L' F U' B D2 F D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 
3. 25.19 L' F U F2 R2 D L2 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 F' U' L' B2 D2 L' D2 L 
4. (27.74) L2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U L B' R B F' D L2 F2 
5. (23.48) R' B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 B' D L F' U R2 U' B2 L'


----------



## EccentricSensei (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Cubitus Cubing (Jun 3, 2019)

EccentricSensei said:


> Nice!


I have been cubing for 3 months.


----------



## Cubitus Cubing (Jun 3, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-03
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 12.53
worst: 31.95

mean of 3
current: 29.22 (σ = 3.71)
best: 20.96 (σ = 9.96)

avg of 5
current: 24.71 (σ = 6.16)
best: 24.71 (σ = 6.16)

Average: 24.71 (σ = 6.16)
Mean: 23.72

Time List:
1. 18.41 F' U' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' R B' F2 U F2 D' 
2. 12.53 D R F' D2 R' F2 D B' U' F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U F2 U2 
3. 31.95 R2 B' D' R' D R U B2 R' U2 F B U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 
4. 24.99 R2 F D F2 R B D B R2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 L U2 D 
5. 30.72 D2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L R' U' L' F U2 L' R' B'


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 3, 2019)

GJ! for future reference, put this stuff in the accomplishments thread.


----------



## Cubitus Cubing (Jun 3, 2019)

single
best: 17.96
worst: 33.44

mean of 3
current: 24.91 (σ = 7.86)
best: 24.91 (σ = 7.86)

avg of 5
current: 25.44 (σ = 1.97)
best: 25.44 (σ = 1.97)

Average: 25.44 (σ = 1.97)
Mean: 25.54

Time List:
1. 25.72 F2 D2 R' F2 R B2 F2 U2 L R' U L R2 D2 F D B' D F' R 
2. 27.26 F2 R F2 D2 L2 R D2 R' B2 L' B R F2 D L2 B2 R D2 L' 
3. 23.34 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F' L2 R' B' F' L' R B R' U 
4. 33.44 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R B' U' F L2 F D' F' R' 
5. 17.96 L' B2 F2 D2 L B2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B' L2 R' U' L D' B D' B


----------



## Cubitus Cubing (Jun 3, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-03
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 23.29
worst: 27.12

mean of 3
current: 25.53 (σ = 1.39)
best: 24.92 (σ = 1.86)

avg of 5
current: 25.47 (σ = 1.29)
best: 25.47 (σ = 1.29)

Average: 25.47 (σ = 1.29)
Mean: 25.36

Time List:
1. 23.29 L' F D2 L2 U' F' D L' D F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 B2 
2. 26.94 U2 D F2 R' D F R F2 B L R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 
3. 24.53 B2 L F B2 L2 F2 U' L B R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' 
4. 27.12 D' B2 F U' L2 D F2 D' U B2 F2 R2 F' D R D' U2 B' L' U' 
5. 24.94 L2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F D2 U2 B D' F' R' F' L' R B2 R U


----------



## aerocube (Jun 3, 2019)

24.13 fullstep 3x3 PB
this was so unexpected lol i had been getting some high 20s earlier but nothing crazy,and then i suddenly got a 24.13
EDIT:ao12 down to 32.28
EDIT2:just got a 23.36,PLL skip. accidentally did a U so i had to undo that so i coulda got a sub-23 but 23.36 is nice too


----------



## jamesbowers (Jun 6, 2019)

My fastest time is 11.325 seconds, and I average around 21.1 seconds.


----------



## MCuber (Jun 7, 2019)

Square-1 PB's

avg of 5: 13.10


Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 13.80 (0,2)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2) 
2. 13.89 (0,2)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0) 
3. 11.62 (-3,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0) 
4. (15.00) (3,5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (-3,0) 
5. (10.32) (-5,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-5,4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-3)



avg of 12: 15.16
avg of 100: 18.05


----------



## aerocube (Jun 7, 2019)

20.32 3x3 pb,sub minh thai
i have been steadily getting PBs for the past few days
sub 30 avg and sub 20 single when


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 7, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-07
avg of 5: 54.56

Time List:
1. 51.15 R' D' F R' L' U2 F2 D' L R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D 
2. (59.74) F' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 R B' R' D2 R U L2 
3. (49.67) F2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' F D2 L U2 R2 F D' U' L' 
4. 54.01 L' D2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D' L U2 L2 F' R D2 L' B' U2 
5. 58.51 B' R B2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' U' R2 B' D F L R' F2 U' B'


----------



## RouxCuber (Jun 8, 2019)

I did a CFOP average after 13 months of Roux!! I did pretty well considering where I left off with CFOP (i averaged like 18 before i switched).


----------



## AlivebatsOrb6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Just learned full pll


----------



## TJardigradHe (Jun 9, 2019)

At colonie spring 2019-

2x2- 2.73 average and 1.62 single, both really lucky for me. Also placed me third.
3x3- finals was head to head, and somehow I podiumed with a 9.44 average. 
5x5- got a 1:07.25 pb average, but wasted a counting 1:02 and 1:06. Still barely podiumed.
OH- 16.95 pb average and 14.78 pb single. I'm glad I finally got a sub 17 average.
Skewb- somehow podiumed with a 5.93 average
Pyraminx- 2.87 winning average, but it could have been better since I locked up a lot on a super easy scramble. 
Overall 5 podiums and some good results and the comp was great.


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 9, 2019)

jinseo is that u lol

Edit: i should add an accomplishment, im sponsored by Cubershub.com lol


----------



## RouxCuber (Jun 9, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> jinseo is that u lol
> 
> Edit: i should add an accomplishment, im sponsored by Cubershub.com lol


Yes that's Jinseo. Also, nice job getting sponsored!


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 9, 2019)

jinseo and i are in the littest group chat so yah


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2019)

11.07 single.
5.6 tps, pretty fast for me

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_F2...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_U-_//_pll


----------



## aerocube (Jun 10, 2019)

sub-4 minutes on mega 
rn most events aren't going great,my yau is incredibly slow atm and i suck at it on 4x4 when compared with reduction,my 3x3 ao50 won't go down and my ao100 seems to be permanently stuck in the 35.2-32.3 range,while sub-7 on 2x2 doesn't seem to be forseeable this month.
mega is looking good though,i started the month with a pb of 4:17 and now it's around 3:42


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2019)

CFOP mo10avg5 -> 16.628
pretty good for me. a sub15 avg5 in there.
just plain cfop, no vhls or complicated edge orienting stuff. made my times more consistant
gogogo sub16. might need a better cube because lockups prevented me from some sub15 ;_;
I need half 15ish avgs and at most three 16, and two 17 to sub16
my cube sucks
but I see sub16 in the horizon


----------



## hadofhfo (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice man! I got my first sub-20 single recently. (3x3)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2019)

ortega 2x2 mo10ao5:

6.01
5.68
5.49
4.78
5.55
7.99
5.57
5.25
6.83
6.82
*=5.997*

sub6 yay
#high5


----------



## Lawrenceh (Jun 11, 2019)

I ordered a cosmic GTS3M weeks ago, and planned not opening the box until I got sub-25... Now is the time! 

My current breakdown:
cross: 5s
f2l: 13s
ll: 7s


----------



## Apolo (Jun 12, 2019)

Got a 12.24 PB Single, this one is insanly lucky. Really I should never got a time this low (I'm not even sub 20 yet) !
Got a 17 ao5 and a 18 ao12 PB today too.


----------



## SiddhantChandra (Jun 12, 2019)

My biggest achievement is being sub 15 cfop within 6 months of learning the cfop method... Yesterday, I learnt roux and now I average 37s with roux... Got a PB of 25.88 with roux...


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 12, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-12 (solving from 2019-06-12 12:53:00 to 2019-06-12 12:26:00)
avg of 5: 51.51

Time List:
1. 52.43 L2 F' L2 R2 B' F' L2 F' U' L2 B' U F L B2 L D U2 F2 @2019-06-12 12:53:00 
2. 56.66 F2 R' F2 L R2 B2 L B R U B2 L2 F2 R B2 U' L2 B' @2019-06-12 12:52:00 
3. 55.13 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R U' R2 U B F' U @2019-06-12 12:50:00 
4. 46.45 B' F2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 L' F' U B D F2 D' U R U2 F2 @2019-06-12 12:28:00 
5. 46.97 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 F D' R B2 U2 B' F' L B2 L B @2019-06-12 12:26:00


----------



## Apolo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm sub 20 ao100 !


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 14, 2019)

It's been nearly two years since I last broke my 3x3 PB single (6.28)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-13
single: 6.17

Time List:
1. 6.17 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 B' L2 F2 L' F' D U' L U2 R2 F2 D

x2 y L2 F' R' F2 D' // cross
R U' R' // F2L1
U' L U L' y' U R U' R' // F2L2
L' U' L y' U2 L' U' L // F2L3
y U' L' U L // F2L4
F' U' L' U L F U' // LL

algdb

Can't say I saw this one coming


----------



## NeptuneCuber (Jun 14, 2019)

I am finally sub-6 one 2x2 with average of twelve with consistent averages of around 5.90


----------



## aerocube (Jun 15, 2019)

doing some more megaminx
3:25.13
literally took 17.23 seconds off of PB
that was pretty crazy 
EDIT:3:11.11,sub 3 really isn't that far off


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jun 15, 2019)

Finally broke my 3x3 PB single a couple weeks ago with an 8.56. My PB could probably be a little faster considering I average mid-13s but anyway, here is the reconstruction if anybody wants to see it (CFOP). No X-cross or anything, just a reasonably lucky F2L (as far as look-ahead it was easy, the efficiency was actually pretty bad. The solve just had no pauses with good turn speed), then OLL skip, and T-perm with no AUF and over 5 TPS throughout the solve.


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jun 15, 2019)

Just got sub-20 overall on 3 by 3


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jun 16, 2019)

RamenNoodles said:


> Just got sub-20 overall on 3 by 3


Nice I broke that barrier about a year ago and it's one of the most satisfying feelings.


----------



## aerocube (Jun 16, 2019)

this is huge,sub-30 is so close now
28.98 ao12,down from 30.xx so sub 30 ao12
30.46 ao50,down from around 32 seconds
32.01 a100,down from 33 seconds
i only need a .46 improvement for sub-30 ao50 and a 2.01 improvement on ao100 for sub-30 global
ao3 and a05 also went down from 27-28 to 26-27


----------



## KAINOS (Jun 16, 2019)

First sub-10 solve. It finally happened - 10+ years after becoming a cuber! (though I only started practicing again in 2016 after quite a long break, but still.)

Scramble: F R' B L F' R D2 F U D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F

z y’
U D’ R’ U’ F U B2 // EOLine (7/7)
L’ U2 L’ // LF Square (3/10)
U R’ U2 R2 U’ L’ // Finishing Left Block (6/16)
R’ U R U’ R’ U2 R U R // RB Square (9/25)
U2 R U R’ U’ R U R’ // RF Pair (8/33)
U F R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’ // COLL (15/48)
// EPLL Skip (0/48)

48 HTM, 9.951 seconds, 4.82TPS

ZZ is the best, you can't change my mind


----------



## aerocube (Jun 16, 2019)

1:59.08 in my first serious day of yau practice
down from 2:21 earlier today
yau is incredible,i could see myself averaging sub-1 by the end of the year


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 17, 2019)

8.71 OH PB single. PB by just over a second :O

F D L2 B' L2 F2 U' L2 F' D L F R' B2 R' F' R' B' F2 L' R2 F' U B D

x' // Inspection
D R2 L' U' L' x' U R2 D' // EOLine
z U R2 U2' R2 U' R U z' // Block 
U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R // Block
U // Recognition
z U R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 // ZBLL

32 HTM / 3.67 TPS
36 ETM / 4.13 ETPS


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 17, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-17 (solving from 2019-06-15 13:22:42 to 2019-06-15 13:30:56)
avg of 5: 45.07

Time List:
544. 52.92 D' R2 U R' L B' L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' U' F' @2019-06-15 13:22:42 
545. 44.11 R F' L2 F D2 B' F' U2 F' L2 F' L D' R' D2 F' L' D L2 @2019-06-15 13:24:00 
546. 45.68 D2 L' B D R' L2 D' R F' R2 U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 R' F2 @2019-06-15 13:25:41 
547. 45.42 U2 L F D F2 B D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 B' R' @2019-06-15 13:29:35 
548. 42.70 R D' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 U' L2 B D2 R F2 D R' @2019-06-15 13:30:56


----------



## aerocube (Jun 17, 2019)

30.46 ao50
30.80 ao100
sub-30 is so close i can feel it


----------



## RouxCuber (Jun 18, 2019)

6.20 3x3 PB single!!


Spoiler: Reconstruction


----------



## aerocube (Jun 18, 2019)

sub 7 on 2x2
ao50-6.7
ao100-6.96
also beat all other PBs on 2x2 apart from single
ao3-4.99
ao5-5.27
ao12-6.24
ao1000-8.28 but basically continously rolling


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 19, 2019)

First sub 50 4x4 solve... PB by a lot!

48.39 B' L' U F2 L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' F U F' D B R2 Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 F2 U2 B Uw2 B2 R2 D2 Uw' R D R' F Uw2 Fw L2 R2 Uw Fw U F'


----------



## MBCubes (Jun 19, 2019)

First BLD mean at my last comp! (It was a little while ago but I just got an account yesterday)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 19, 2019)

PBs cfop color neutral

best avg5: 21.25
best avg12: 22.24
best avg50: 24.41


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 19, 2019)

First ever sub 10!

Yes!!!

I wasn't on stackmat but this is still crazy for me...

8.74 

D' F U2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 L' U R U2 F R D L'



Spoiler:  Incomplete Recon



z2 x' 
U' R' U' R' F y R' u R' D - Cross
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' - First Pair
ended with PLL skip with a U' AUF.. Can't figure the rest at...


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 21, 2019)

6.91

PB and first sub 7. Previous was 7.47

woahj

Could have done a ZBLL, but my alg association wasn't great and I was at something stupid like 4.5 so I just did COLL (diag H) to EPLL.

E: 8.95 mo3 (9.04, 6.91, 10.90)
First sub 9 off of a 9.07 from probably 2017


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 21, 2019)

13.55: L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U L U B' U2 F L R' D2 B2 D R2

Recon: 
z2 x’ //rotate
L’ D2 //square
U’ R2 U’ Rw’ U’ Rw //another square
M U2 M’ R U’ R’ //finish right block
M U2 M2 L U’ L’ //finish left block
U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’//CMLL
U M’ U M U2 M’ U M’// EO
U’ M U2 M U //LR
M’ U2 M2 U2 M’ //4c
47 STM, 49 ETM


Very unconventional roux solve! It’s my PB and I’m very happy that I was able to pull this off. I average 19ish and my previous PB was a 13.63.
And yes, there were some cancellations that I could have made but I don’t really care. If you’ll notice, after I finish left block I’ve actually finished all of f2l in 20 STM and 24 HTM. I don’t know OLL because I use roux, so I couldn’t have done the solve algorithmically from there. 

Please try the scramble and solve, I really like it.


----------



## aerocube (Jun 21, 2019)

1:52.20 4x4 single
1:40 soon????
yau is so good


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 21, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I don’t know OLL because I use roux, so I couldn’t have done the solve algorithmically from there.


The OLL is for that case is exactly what you did except the last two moves are inverted

M’ U M U2 M’ *U M'* // You EO solution
M’ U M U2 M’ *U' M* // The standard OLL

There's also R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' and its inverse.

Nice solve btw.


----------



## RouxCuber (Jun 21, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> 13.55: L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U L U B' U2 F L R' D2 B2 D R2
> 
> Recon:
> z2 x’ //rotate
> ...



Nice job on PB! I liked how you implemented free block building; I should probably start doing that.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 22, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> The OLL is for that case is exactly what you did except the last two moves are inverted
> 
> M’ U M U2 M’ *U M'* // You EO solution
> M’ U M U2 M’ *U' M* // The standard OLL
> ...


Ok, cool. Thanks for the info. And GJ on your TH PB!



Tudor Lin said:


> Nice job on PB! I liked how you implemented free block building; I should probably start doing that.


Thank you! I do it sometimes when it’s easy enough but usually it doesn’t go so well. I’m a roux user coming from CFOP, so I have opened up a lot of avenues for interesting blockbuilding that was limited by CFOP, so I may have over corrected and made my solves too complicated at the stage I am at! Please let me know what you would have done in this case, I am interested to know.


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 22, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-22 (solving from 2019-06-22 15:21:29 to 2019-06-22 15:33:55)
avg of 5: 44.34

Time List:
618. 42.57 B2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F L F' L' R2 B' @2019-06-22 15:21:29 
619. 57.39 R L2 B2 D L2 D' U L2 B2 D' B2 R' U2 F' R' U2 F2 D R2 @2019-06-22 15:24:12 
620. 38.76 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 U L' B2 D' L' R2 U F L U' B' @2019-06-22 15:26:52 
621. 51.68 L R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B F2 D2 B2 U F L2 R D2 R2 B2 U' B' @2019-06-22 15:29:30 
622. 34.36 F' U2 L2 F L2 U2 F L2 F L2 D2 U F' D' L F' R U2 F' L2 @2019-06-22 15:33:55


----------



## Clocker12345678 (Jun 23, 2019)

Just got my pb single for the 3x3 
18.09 was not recording


----------



## Apolo (Jun 23, 2019)

After 4 months of cubing (+3 days) here I am:
Single: 12.24
Ao5: 16.59 (PBed 3 times today)
Ao12: 17.87 (PBed today
Ao50: 19.21
Ao100: 19.48

I'm really happy with this but I will change my way of learning and practicing, now focusing more on learning new things than just doing solves.
So in these last 3 days, I learned 12 OLL (I'm at about 40). Next I want to be color opposite then I want to learn as much F2L as possible. Still a lot of thing to learn


----------



## RouxCuber (Jun 23, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Ok, cool. Thanks for the info. And GJ on your TH PB!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I do it sometimes when it’s easy enough but usually it doesn’t go so well. I’m a roux user coming from CFOP, so I have opened up a lot of avenues for interesting blockbuilding that was limited by CFOP, so I may have over corrected and made my solves too complicated at the stage I am at! Please let me know what you would have done in this case, I am interested to know.



If I were doing OH, which is my main event, I wouldnt do free block build not because the technique is bad, but I wouldnt like rotating z to do L moves. For 2 hands, L moves can still get weird, as in doing RU and LU (like CFOP) stuff together might cause regrip issues on both hands. It's been so long since ive actually used/tried free block build that I forgot it existed. overall, i dont really recommend it, but it's ok if you really see easy cases.

For your PB scramble I would have done the following (for OH and 2H):
z2 // rotate
R' D2 // first sq
U' r2 U2 R B' // finish FB
r2 U' R' U' M U r' // sq of SB
U' r2 R U R // finish SB
CMLL and LSE as normal afterwards

there were some SB pairs that i broke during FB, but some extra AUFs to preserve them during FB solving should be ok.


----------



## Clocker12345678 (Jun 23, 2019)

This is my pb avrage of 5

I have been cubing cubing for about 3 months. I practice a lot. I know full pll. F2l and about 40 oll algorithms my pb single Is 18. I am 12. Does anyone have any tips for me


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 24, 2019)

I have for the last 4 comps I have been to that have had Skewb gotten at least 1 corner twist on Skewb through out the competition, so that is hard to do and I doubt anyone has this record


----------



## aerocube (Jun 24, 2019)

1:45.70 4x4 single
yau is too good


----------



## Clocker12345678 (Jun 24, 2019)

My 4x4 pb is 2:29


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Jun 24, 2019)

4.58 single and first sub 5. Double X cross and 2 easy pairs into sune, a perm


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Jun 24, 2019)

Yesterday, at Irish Championship 2019, I got a new pb of most podiums at a comp with 5 podiums


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 25, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-25 (solving from 2019-06-25 13:14:27 to 2019-06-25 13:35:17)
avg of 12: 43.09

Time List:
1. 41.70 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F' L B2 F' L' D' L U @2019-06-25 13:14:27 
2. 43.84 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 B' R B D' L F' D L' F2 U @2019-06-25 13:15:43 
3. 45.89 F' U2 B D2 L D2 R F2 D F L2 B R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B U2 F2 @2019-06-25 13:17:03 
4. (51.31) B' U' R L U2 F' U' D F' R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 @2019-06-25 13:18:23 
5. 39.83 R' B2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L B' U B2 R' D' L B L2 U2 @2019-06-25 13:19:43 
6. 42.43 B2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' L D U2 L' B U2 R' D2 L2 @2019-06-25 13:23:50 
7. 40.52 R' F2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L F2 R2 D' F @2019-06-25 13:25:05 
8. 46.83 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 F L2 U' B R D F2 D U B' R2 @2019-06-25 13:26:15 
9. 45.70 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B2 R F L' F' U2 L' D' R' D2 @2019-06-25 13:30:35 
10. 34.84 F2 R D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D R2 B' F2 L' F U2 R2 @2019-06-25 13:31:56 
11. (33.56) U2 L2 F' B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' F L2 R2 U2 L U' L2 @2019-06-25 13:33:45 
12. 49.32 R' B R' U2 R' D2 L F2 R2 D2 R B2 R D B2 F' U R F' R2 F' @2019-06-25 13:35:17


----------



## aerocube (Jun 28, 2019)

5.99,3.70,3.73 = 2x2 4.47 mo3
nice and all but i probably could've PBed the 3.73 if i didn't just stare at my auf for half a second
EDIT:6.09 ao12,PB
6.44,7.08,6.75,6.21,5.99,(3.70),3.73,6.41,6.89,(7.19),5.39,6.11


----------



## Apolo (Jun 28, 2019)

Today was so insane !!
GOT A LL SKIP, I still can't believe it !!
So my PB single went from 12.24 to 10.44 !
Then a few hour later, I did probably one of my best session ever beating twice my ao5 (16,26), 3 times my ao12 (17,32) and my ao50 and ao100 countless time.
I improved my ao100 by over one entire second  : 18,79


----------



## aerocube (Jun 28, 2019)

29.90 ao50
i am finally sub-30 ao50 after probably the hardest struggle ever
time to lower my ao100


----------



## aerocube (Jun 29, 2019)

sub-30 has arrived!!!
29.96 ao100
29.43 ao50
27.92 ao12
24.53 ao4
22.89 ao3
my ao3 is so close to my 20+ day old PB single, which is 20.32
time to start learning full PLL


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 30, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-30
single: 28.51

Time List:
675. 28.51[sub30 with beginner method] R' B2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L D' L2 F' L2 U F' U2 @2019-06-30 14:32:16


----------



## RouxCuber (Jun 30, 2019)

performing a relay with beginner methods only


Spoiler: VIDEO HERE


----------



## aerocube (Jul 3, 2019)

learnt Ga and Gd perm


----------



## aerocube (Jul 6, 2019)

i have now learnt all G perms and finished J perms
for now i'm probably gonna do some solves w/ the PLLs i already know since G perms are pretty common and J perms are pretty nice


----------



## aerocube (Jul 6, 2019)

ok
what
2:45.89 megaminx single,PB by 25.21 seconds
i had never gotten a sub-3 or a sub 3:10 before this
star was done in about 10 seconds,way better then the 20 it usually takes me
i was on s2l by about 40 seconds,usually takes me 1:10 before i'm on s2l
this was crazy


----------



## speedcubesite (Jul 6, 2019)

Just wanted to share my new personal record 3x3 single. At the time of this post, my new record is 13.81 and this PB is probably going to stand for quite a while. I got a pretty lucky F2L, last layer was pretty normal.

If anyone wants to have a look, click this badge to see the replay


----------



## Apolo (Jul 7, 2019)

Yesterday I got a lot of new pb.
Ao5 : 15.8
Ao12 : 16,78
Ao50 : 17,91 (SUB 18)
Ao100 : 18,23

Learned some new OLL, I think I need 8 more to be full OLL


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm officially full PLL! I'm also doing white and yellow cross, learning a bunch of OLLs, and working on look-ahead. Good progress overall.


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 7, 2019)

I improved my pb avg100 by 2 whole seconds?? Going from 27.14 to 25.10 in 2 weeks is insane!
I also got a pb single of 16.29 with the easiest F2L ever



Spoiler: Scramble



L2 U B2 L2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 B' R B2 R F2 R' F2 U' L'





Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2 // inspection

D' R' D F' D' // cross

U L U' L' // F2L 1
U y' L U' L' // F2L 2
U2 R U R' U R U R' // F2L 3
U2 R' U R // F2L 4

U' f (R U R' U') f' U x (R' U' L U) (R U' L' U) x' // 2 look OLL
x R2' D2 (R U R') D2 (R U' R) x' // PLL (A)



I'm now trying to be color neutral!


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 7, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> U' f (R U R' U') f' U x (R' U' L U) (R U' L' U) x' // 2 look OLL
> x R2' D2 (R U R') D2 (R U' R) x' // PLL (A)


For OLL you could've done F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') and then T-perm which is way faster. But GJ and congrats!


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 7, 2019)

> For OLL you could've done F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') and then T-perm which is way faster. But GJ and congrats!



Thanks! The only OLL alg I know besides the ones from 2 look is (R U R' U') (R' F R F'), so I don't know the case you're talking about yet 
I use 2 look OLL and 1 look PLL

One thing I could've done better in my solve was that 3rd F2L pair: U R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L 3
Which would've still given me a free pair: U' R' U R // F2L 4
But I would've gotten a much better OLL case, followed by a U perm


----------



## SM cubing (Jul 7, 2019)

I Broke all my 3x3 pbs in a week 




If you want the 4.56 scramble, here

The x x' in the middle of the solve completely ruined it 

so yay


----------



## Apolo (Jul 8, 2019)

Yesterday I got some new Ao pbs:
Ao12: 16.54 (-0.26)
Ao50: 17.61 (-0.3)
Ao100: 17.84 (-0.39)

Close to 1s Improvment in 2 days  Let's continue like that 
My next comp is in October ! I would like to be sub 15 (maybe sub 14) by this time. We will see how it goes


----------



## Apolo (Jul 10, 2019)

Let's go ! Today's improvement was so good !
Broke my ao5 PB 4 times : 15.07
Pb ao12 : 15.66 (Over 1 seconds improvement)
Pb ao50 : 17.19
Pb ao100 : 17.50

Still going for sub 14 october !
Started to do F2L RTA too and Xcross blind (with a ton of time of inspection).
So hype for the WC !


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 11, 2019)

OH ao12 is finally sub 14:

*13.97* (12.88, 15.20, (10.78), 17.03, (20.11), 14.78, 13.44, 12.47,12.24, 12.13, 18.04, 11.48)


Also had a good run of 5/mo3 (and it was in the ao12 too!1!!)

*12.28*: (12.47, 12.24, 12.13, (18.04), (11.48))

but this one didn't break anything cous aym 2 fazt (12.0 ao5 and 12.1 mo3 pbeez)


----------



## aerocube (Jul 12, 2019)

4:40.20 5x5 PB
brought it down from 5:09.62 not that long ago
imo the main thing that i improved were centers,white center is down in around 10 seconds now compared to the 20-30 it took me before,hopefully soon i can start doing all centers in under a minute
EDIT:4:27.25,literally the solve after,5x5 is incredible


----------



## RouxCuber (Jul 13, 2019)

finally understand how to do CSP!! got 2 cases down, 88 more to go.
planning on learning 2 per day. i should be able to get it done by the end of August.


----------



## Gašper Potočnik (Jul 14, 2019)

Post your record here.


----------



## Sticky Cuber (Jul 14, 2019)

Don’t have a screenshot. 11.93


----------



## Gašper Potočnik (Jul 14, 2019)

Sticky Cuber said:


> Don’t have a screenshot. 11.93


Close to me


----------



## Sicira (Jul 14, 2019)

I got my PB and first sub 8 ever yesterday, 7.945. Here's the scramble:
F' L' D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R B U L' B L R2
I might post a reconstruction soon


----------



## RouxCuber (Jul 14, 2019)

first sub-10 OH PB avg!!!!!!
times: 9.91, 11.61, 9.94, 8.28, 10.09
Average: 9.98 (so close to not being sub 10 )
hands shaking on the last solve; that should have been a sub-10 single as well.


----------



## Electrical (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm sub 30 now


----------



## nms777 (Jul 20, 2019)

I just got my first 2 sub-30 kilominx singles right in a row: 27.93 and 28.50, and got a PB 31.42 ao5 in the weekly comp! Also I'm officially sub-1:30 with megaminx and I recently got my first sub-1:20 ao12!


----------



## aerocube (Jul 21, 2019)

4:06.52 5x5 PB single with parity
i have a better edge pairing method for 2 edges before l4E, and i have a better edge pairing strategy
sub-4 is very possible considering i take around 3-5 seconds on parity


----------



## Randon (Jul 21, 2019)

Broke all of my 3x3 PB's except for single! Including a sub-14 Ao100 (13.61), a sub-13 Ao12 (12.59), and a sub-12 Ao5 (11.45)! It's been awhile since I did more than a few 3x3 solves so I'm really happy with my improvement.


----------



## GancuberXtreme (Jul 22, 2019)

I finally done a sub 15 solve (14.41) in a wca event
My avg:16.53


----------



## aerocube (Jul 22, 2019)

this happened yesterday
2x2-3.07 PB single
4.03 PB mo3
4.55 PB ao5
5.80 PB ao12

also pyraminx but not as amazing
11.64 mo3
12.71 ao5
13.30 ao12
15.82 ao50
17.54 ao100


----------



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 22, 2019)

I've not been cubing for very long (about 9 months) so recently learning full PLL was a satisfying achievement. Next step is to even them out ( g perms take about 5secs and T perms take 2)


----------



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 22, 2019)

GancuberXtreme said:


> I finally done a sub 15 solve (14.41) in a wca event
> My avg:16.53


Which event?


----------



## Gx Cuber (Jul 22, 2019)

I completed my first cube solve today (without looking at a guide) after a little over a year of no cubing.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 23, 2019)

Sub-20 OH ao12 PB. (Actually about two weeks old now.)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-23 (solving from 2019-07-10 22:36:08 to 2019-07-10 22:46:36)
avg of 12: 19.310

Time List:
828. 19.719[red] L2 U L' D2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' F R D L R F2 Rw @2019-07-10 22:36:08 
829. 17.626 U F2 D2 L R B2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 R U' L' R F R D R' B2 Rw Uw' @2019-07-10 22:36:50 
830. 21.821 D' R' U B' D2 L F2 U R2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw' @2019-07-10 22:37:28 
831. 23.507[red] D U' F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R' B2 R2 U B' U2 L B U R2 Uw2 @2019-07-10 22:38:10 
832. 17.015 L' U2 L2 D2 U B2 D' L2 U' L2 U' F' L' R F R B' F R' F2 Uw' @2019-07-10 22:38:51 
833. 15.818 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 L' D' B2 D2 B' F' U L B' U2 Rw Uw @2019-07-10 22:39:34 
834. 19.885 R' F2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' D B2 L2 R' F' L F' Fw' Uw2 @2019-07-10 22:40:21 
835. 19.057 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 F' U2 L' B' F' U' R' F2 U2 Fw Uw' @2019-07-10 22:43:01 
836. 19.003 U' F B L D2 B2 D F' D2 R' U2 D2 L D2 L' F2 R U2 B2 R2 Fw @2019-07-10 22:44:26 
837. 22.259 F L F2 D2 R' B2 L F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L2 D' F D2 R' U B2 Rw Uw2 @2019-07-10 22:45:09 
838. 17.890 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L D2 F' L' B' R U L2 D' B' R' Fw Uw2 @2019-07-10 22:45:50 
839. 18.827 F' B' L F' B2 D L' B2 L2 F' B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' Fw Uw @2019-07-10 22:46:36



edit: lolnvm broke it again

Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-23 (solving from 2019-07-23 15:37:36 to 2019-07-23 15:44:37)
avg of 12: 19.092

Time List:
1056. 18.626 D2 L U2 L F2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 U' B' F R D R' D2 U L Rw' Uw' @2019-07-23 15:37:36 
1057. 23.500 U2 R' U' L' D B2 R B R2 F L2 F R2 U2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 L D' Rw' Uw2 @2019-07-23 15:38:11 
1058. 21.170 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L R' B2 U' L' R' B' R' D R' B2 D2 Rw Uw2 @2019-07-23 15:38:53 
1059. 18.181 U2 D R' F' B2 U2 F' U' R' L2 D2 B D2 F L2 F L2 U2 B D2 Rw @2019-07-23 15:39:27 
1060. 21.451 F' D R U' F2 L2 F' D' R U R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 Fw' Uw2 @2019-07-23 15:40:05 
1061. 17.601 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 R2 D' F R F2 L2 B U L' F Fw Uw' @2019-07-23 15:40:46 
1062. 18.326 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D L' U2 B D2 B L' D2 U L' Rw' Uw @2019-07-23 15:41:27 
1063. 17.306 R2 D' F' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' R' B F' L' F L' D' Rw2 Uw @2019-07-23 15:42:05 
1064. 20.726 R2 D B U2 L' F D R U' F B2 D2 F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 F Rw2 Uw' @2019-07-23 15:42:41 
1065. 18.689 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 L2 F R D L' R B2 F U F' Rw Uw2 @2019-07-23 15:43:19 
1066. 18.131 L F' B2 L2 F R U2 F U L2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 Uw' @2019-07-23 15:43:58 
1067. 18.014 R D2 B L2 U L2 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 L' D2 U' F R2 B' F Fw @2019-07-23 15:44:37

edit2: And a PB average on the weekly comp, although that had 2/5 PLL skips and 3/5 nice-ish OLLCP cases so it was just very lucky overall.
16.55, (23.92), (14.83), 16.70, 20.27 = 17.84
(1 ended with R U B' U' R' U R B R', 2 ended with some garbo COLL + U perm probably, 3 ended with F (R U R' U')2 F', 4 ended with F R' F' U2 r U R' U R2 U2 r' + U perm, 5 ended with F (U R U' R')2 F' + U perm.)


----------



## Apolo (Jul 23, 2019)

Now 5 months (and 3 days) that I'm cubing.
My pb ao100 is 16.49 (done yesterday after a few days of grind to improve it). My pb ao5 is 14.26 and my single is still that insane LL skip 10.44.
I now keep track of my top 10 single and I've got so much insane times lately with really good TPS. (A 11.87 Full step for exemple). I know that with enough luck and perfect execution I can break my PB


----------



## aerocube (Jul 23, 2019)

3:42.48 5x5 single wat
first sub-4
i have ordered a 6x6 from scs (shadow M) and it is arriving soon so beating my PB by 22 seconds on 5x5 is good
EDIT:just got a 3:19.35,beating this by 23 seconds
only main difference was pretty amazing l4e + edge parity (for some reason all my PBs have edge parity)


----------



## aerocube (Jul 25, 2019)

2.85 2x2 PB,first ever sub-3 after having a bunch of 3 second singles since february
EDIT:crushed it,ao12 is now 5.49 and ao50 is now 5.95,ao100 is 6.08 but i started to get 7 and 8 second singles so i'm kinda screwed  so close to sub 6,both ao50 and ao100 at 6.10 - 6.20 range now
EDIT2:beat it again,2.03 single so almost sub-2 in singles now


----------



## aerocube (Jul 29, 2019)

6x6 - got it 4 days ago
as it currently stands,my pb is 6:16.65 which i can probably improve on a lot
centers is around 2:30 at best and edges are 3:09 so i need to improve on edges a lot tbh,as edges are meant to be either a little faster than centers or the same speed as centers


----------



## KingCanyon (Jul 31, 2019)

8.53 3x3 PB single today! Second sub 10 and first sub 9! Scramble was very easy, as all F2L pairs basically formed themselves and then I had sune OLL and Jb perm no AUF. Scramble was R B' D' F R2 D F B' R' D L2 B R2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 R2 F'. By the way, I did yellow cross. I guess being dual color neutral is paying off. Also, I got my second sub 2 5x5 single, a 1:56 yesterday which is also PB.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 31, 2019)

Today I set up my first cube with weight lube and tensioned it! I've been wanting to this for a while since I thought it was way to much work, but it really isn't that bad. I wish I could do this more but summer is ending really soon for me


----------



## asacuber (Aug 1, 2019)

yeaaaaaa
Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-01
avg of 5: 1.86

Time List:
1. (1.03) U L' U' L' B L R' B U' 
2. (3.04) R' B L' B' L B' R L U' 
3. 2.09 R' L U B U B' U R 
4. 2.29 R B R B R L B R' 
5. 1.19 U' L R L R' B R' B'


----------



## TheCube4226 (Aug 2, 2019)

I just broke my 3x3 PB single by over a second! My PB was 8.41 but I just totally smashed it with a 7.40. I'm averaging about 13.5 if anybody was wondering. I got a new cube today at a comp (Mystic WR M) and it's working wonders for me. If anybody is curious about the solve, here is the reconstruction. Happy cubing!


----------



## aerocube (Aug 2, 2019)

exploded my 6x6 somehow,reassembled it with a few internal pieces missing,currently in the process of reassembling it again
i need to learn to turn better on bigcubes lol
EDIT:turns out the internals were completely screwed,i literally had to take everything apart and am currently in the process of reassembling it again


----------



## Anthem (Aug 2, 2019)

finally, after quitting cubing twice, I get a sub 30 ao5


----------



## Apolo (Aug 2, 2019)

I got a PB ao5 today ! 14.17 : 14.15 (16.23) 13.33 (12.00) 15.02 
I got my third best single time : 11.60 which is my best full step time as well !
Broke my ao10 / ao50 by both 0.1 seconds :') (15.10 ao12 and 15.96 ao50).


----------



## Vim (Aug 3, 2019)

I got an official time under 1 minute on the 3x3! I thought it would take me longer than that!


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 5, 2019)

First full step sub 9. Stupid scramble. 

F2 L2 U' R2 U' B D R B2 L U2 R F2 B2 R F2 U' F2

Time- 8.72
Cube- Gan X yellow ges clear magnets

white cross with blue facing front-
R' D F2
First Pair-
U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
Second Pair-
U' R U' R'
Third pair
y' L U' L'
Last Pair
U2 L' U L
Oll-
U F (R U R' U') F'
Pll-
U2 R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

48 moves = 5.5 tps

This is probably the stupidest scramble I have ever seen and I am sure if max or someone else fast got this scramble and did the same solution they could have easily gotten sub wr. I am sad I paused so much during f21 because if I did not I could have gotten sub 7.


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 5, 2019)

1:52 5x5 PB single! I think it is my 5th or 6th sub 2! PB by 4 seconds. I'm globally averaging about 2:18-2:20.


----------



## qaz (Aug 6, 2019)

beat 2 year old 5x5 pb by >5 seconds

1:10.61, (1:12.95), (1:10.20), 1:11.99, 1:11.41 = 1:11.34


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 6, 2019)

I think I can finally consider myself sub-15 on 3x3.

This wasn't one singular event like a PB, but over the past couple days I've been breaking my PB ao100 repeatedly, and most of my solves have been under 15. It's cool thinking back to me a couple years ago searching YouTube for "how to be sub-30" and then now being less than half that time now.

Edit: also the other day I got my first multibld success


----------



## aerocube (Aug 7, 2019)

2:57.75 5x5 single
finally got a sub 3 single yesssss
don't think i'm gonna get a sub-2 single for a looong time
EDIT: or maybe i might get one soon lmao,just got a 2:37.94 single,sub-megaminx and only around 1:08 ahead of my 4x4 pb
also
did some OH,lowered pb single to 3:12.65 then got 1:33.49 yay


----------



## Vim (Aug 7, 2019)

I just got my first Roux solve on a cube, thanks to AbsoRuud on the chat!


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 8, 2019)

Skewb PBs! For single I got my first sub 4 with a 3.57. Mean of 3 I got a 7.97, average of 12 I got 10.60, and average of 50 was 11.26.


----------



## icarneiro (Aug 9, 2019)

I consider myself "sub-xx" according to Ao12.
so... I want to be sub-20 soon, I'm training hard in the last months.

*ACCOMPLISHMENTS*
June 04, 2019 : Ao12: 39.74 *(sub-40)*
June 14, 2019 : Ao12: 34.37 *(sub-35)*
June 23, 2019 : Ao12: 29.95 *(sub-30)*
July 28, 2019 : Ao12: 24.83 *(sub-25)*

*TODAY*
August 08, 2019: Ao12 22.94 *(sub-23) !*


i hope to become sub-20 by 2 months from now, and learn the last 2 PLL algs, *Na* and *Nb* perm, I'm too lazy to learn these last 2 algs


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 9, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> I consider myself "sub-xx" according to Ao12.
> so... I want to be sub-20 soon, I'm training hard in the last months.
> 
> *ACCOMPLISHMENTS*
> ...


congrats for your improvement! 

for na you can use the conjugate jperm
(R U R' U) R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U2 R U' R')

for nb:
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R


----------



## aerocube (Aug 9, 2019)

5:33.40 6x6 single
something just around 5 minutes is possible at this level i think


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

I learnt full pll!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 10, 2019)

Vim said:


> I just got my first Roux solve on a cube, thanks to AbsoRuud on the chat!


I actually took apart my cube to match the state your cube was in.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

I learnt to solve a skewb! I now average 40 seconds using beginner method


----------



## aerocube (Aug 11, 2019)

pyra
2.73 single
7.8 mo3
9.84 ao5
10.53 ao12
11.64 ao50
12.13 ao100
im gonna try and get sub-12,i think sub-10 is possible by the end of the month


----------



## qman710 (Aug 11, 2019)

Finally got a sub-10 and it was full step. Managed to plan the first pair in inspection and have a general idea of where to go the second would be. Easy oll into a t perm. Felt super good.


----------



## goidlon (Aug 12, 2019)

First sub 2 on pyra 1.19


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 12, 2019)

First sub 12 on 3x3! Pb by 2 seconds!
Scramble: L2 U B2 F2 D’ F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L D’ L F’ D F’ D L’ R
Inspection: x2// Cross plus f2l removal: L R’ R U R’ D’// F2l 1: U’ L U’ L’// F2l 2: U’ R’ U R// F2l 3: U y L’ U L// F2l 4: U2 L U’ L’ U L U L’// 2 Look OLL: U F R U R’ U’ F’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’// PLL skip plus auf: U’


----------



## Apolo (Aug 12, 2019)

Got a pb ao12 with 15.00, a pb ao50 15.93 and a pb ao100 16.03 
Pushing for sub 15 ao100 !


----------



## aerocube (Aug 14, 2019)

5:04.96 6x6 single
EDIT:4:33.41 6x6 single


----------



## aerocube (Aug 19, 2019)

doublepost because it's a different topic but i finally learnt full PLL on friday
i really like my algs,the only real issue i'm having is E perm angle recognition (i sometimes end up getting a H perm because i executed it the wrong way,even though i lined up LL edges like you need to do with e perm) and Nb perm execution (i'm often slow to do this,thankfully it's pretty rare)


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 20, 2019)

3x3 PBs! Average of 5/12/50/500/1000 are now 12.51/13.04/14.56/15.39/15.48.


----------



## samath (Aug 20, 2019)

almost acomplishment
sub 21


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Aug 21, 2019)

Finally have 3x3 at home pbs I’m genuinely happy with after 8 months of cubing and 5ish months of roux(my main method):

Single: 10.77
Ao5 :13.88
Ao12:15.14
Ao50: 16.17
Ao100:16.76

I’d say I average high 16, my current ao100 is 16.8, and overall I’m really happy with my progress. (‘especially since I still only know less than 1/5th of CMLL lmao. Gotta start working on that1/)


----------



## Apolo (Aug 22, 2019)

Just broke my PB single which was a 10.44 with 3 move cross and a LL skip.
My new PB is 10.13 full step but still really lucky solve with amazing F2L
Here is the link
Now let's get that sub 10 !!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 23, 2019)

OH:
9.28 vgj single
4th sub 10, half a second off PB.

Also a sub13 mo3: 12.93 (12.25, 12.88, 13.66). Those are always nice, about .8 seconds off PB.

15.60 mo212 and 15.44 ao100, both of which are pretty good considering I haven't been able to do an actual session of OH in about a month and forgot all of my zblls. pitty me


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 24, 2019)

The flow state is real.

333 ao50: 13.21 → 12.92 (sub-13, yay)
ao100: 13.51 → 13.15
ao200: 13.63 → 13.36


----------



## goidlon (Aug 24, 2019)

I got a 5:14 PM 5x5 check it out on my channel will be posted in like a week if you're goin to slow and steady this year I'll be there!


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

goidlon said:


> I got a 5:14 PM 5x5 check it out on my channel will be posted in like a week if you're goin to slow and steady this year I'll be there!


you should link your channel in the description of your account.


----------



## Tom Joad (Aug 24, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> The flow state is real.
> 
> 333 ao50: 13.21 → 12.92 (sub-13, yay)
> ao100: 13.51 → 13.15
> ao200: 13.63 → 13.36



Hey! That’s exactly where I want to be at, long way to go for me though...

Now that you average 13 ish, can you tell me what percentage of your solves are sub 10?

Thanks and happy cubing


----------



## whatshisbucket (Aug 24, 2019)

Tom Joad said:


> Hey! That’s exactly where I want to be at, long way to go for me though...
> 
> Now that you average 13 ish, can you tell me what percentage of your solves are sub 10?
> 
> Thanks and happy cubing


For me (I average just under 13), 2 or 3 out of 100 solves are sub 10 on average.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 24, 2019)

goidlon said:


> I got a 5:14 PM 5x5 check it out on my channel will be posted in like a week if you're goin to slow and steady this year I'll be there!


I hope you can get AM soon


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 25, 2019)

Tom Joad said:


> Hey! That’s exactly where I want to be at, long way to go for me though...
> 
> Now that you average 13 ish, can you tell me what percentage of your solves are sub 10?
> 
> Thanks and happy cubing


Around 0.8%. I still average high 13 though.

---

And then some OH PBs:
ao50: 20.85 → 20.81
ao100: 21.30 → 21.14
ao200: 22.16 → 21.75


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 25, 2019)

oh man this is a cool pb

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-25
avg of 5: 3.27

Time List:
1. 3.89 U L' U R' U B L R' L' l r' b u 
2. (2.45) L' U' L' U' B U' L' B' l' b' 
3. 2.52 L' U' L' B' U B' U' B' r' 
4. (4.78) B L' R' U' L U' L' B l' u 
5. 3.40 U' R U' R B' R L U l u


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 25, 2019)

New 4x4 single PB by a landslide! My previous PB was a 1:03, but I just got a ridiculous 49.60! I had no parity and an OLL skip followed by an Rb Perm. I don't even use Yau yet, I probably should switch soon.


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 25, 2019)

I finally got my first sub 8 average of 5!!!!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-25
avg of 5: 7.74

Time List:
1. (6.01) B L2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 F R B2 U' B' D2 F2 D2 L' 
2. (13.28) F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' R' F' D F' L2 B' U F D' 
3. 6.39 U' L' U L F' U2 D' F R' B2 L F2 U2 R' F2 B2 L U2 D2 
4. 8.34 B' U' R2 F2 R2 L' U2 B R F2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 L B2 L B2 D2 
5. 8.49 F2 L' F B R B L' D' B' L' B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L'


----------



## goidlon (Aug 26, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I hope you can get AM soon


HaHA


----------



## Julian (Aug 26, 2019)

First post in 800 years.

8.30 ao12, 7.74 ao5.



Spoiler: 8.30 ao12



1. 7.79 U' R2 F2 R D' B U2 R D' F2 U2 B2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 R' B2 L2 
2. 9.31 R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F R' U' B R2 U R D L D2 
3. 8.68 F' D2 F' U L2 B D L F U' F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B
4. 7.68 B' R' L2 U F' U F' D2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' 
5. 7.98 U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U B R B' L2 F' L2 F' R2 U' 
6. (11.66) B' U2 L2 B U' F' R F U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' 
7. 9.06 F2 L D2 R2 F2 L' F2 L D2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F D L' R F2 R' 
8. 8.14 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' D' B F' D' F L' F2 
9. (6.89) F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U2 L' F R2 D U L' D2 L D' R2 
10. 8.39 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B R F2 L' R2 D B D B2 D' F 
11. 8.24 L U' D2 L2 B R' U' B2 D R F2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 
12. 7.77 L2 B L2 F R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F R' F' L' R' D2 B' D' R' D' F2





Spoiler: 7.74 ao5



1. 8.00 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R D' R2 F' U L' B2 R2 F 

z2 F D' L F2 U' F' D' R
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U y' L' U' L U' y L U L'
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U r U R' U' M U R U' R'
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U

2. (6.93) R2 B2 D U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' D' F' D B L2 U' F2 D2 U2

y' L D' U L U F' D'
U2 R' F R F' R' U'
F R F' R U' R'
L' U L
F U R U' R' F'
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R

3. (9.09) L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 U' F' U L R' D L2 B2 L' B F2 
4. 7.38 B2 R2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B' F' D2 L' B' L' D R2 B' L' B2 U' F 

y2 F2 R'
L' U' L
y R' F U F' R
U R U2 R2 U' R
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

5. 7.83 B' L2 B' U2 B' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F' L R' D R2 U' L' B U' F R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 27, 2019)

Second? Ever sub 10.'

9.59 D R2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L R U B2 R D2 B'

z2
B' U R' F2 D2 - Cross 5/5
U' R U2 R' U L U L' - 1st Pair 8/13
U' R U R' U R' U' R L' U L - 2nd Pair 11/24
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' - 3rd and 4th Pair 14/38
U F' r U R' U' L' U l - OLL 9/47
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' - PLL 14/61

6.36 TPS

Interesting thing, no rotations in the solve itself...... Pretty neat!


----------



## goidlon (Aug 27, 2019)

guys guess what just happened i got A 4.20 0n 3x3! here is the scramble D R2 Di F2 U F2 R2 U R2 Ui Ri Ui Ri B U2 B2 Ui B D2 Inspection:Y
Xcross: D2 Pair 1:Ri U R Pair 2:R U2 Ri Pair 3:Yi R U Ri Oll skip, Pll:T perm R U Ri Ui Ri F R2 Ui Ri Ui R U Ri Fi 24 moves 5.71 tps See if you can get a better solution


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 27, 2019)

goidlon said:


> guys guess what just happened i got A 4.20 0n 3x3! here is the scramble D R2 Di F2 U F2 R2 U R2 Ui Ri Ui Ri B U2 B2 Ui B D2 Inspection:Y
> Xcross: D2 Pair 1:Ri U R Pair 2:R U2 Ri Pair 3:Yi R U Ri Oll skip, Pll:T perm R U Ri Ui Ri F R2 Ui Ri Ui R U Ri Fi 24 moves 5.71 tps See if you can get a better solution


Thats quite a fast time, what do you average?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 27, 2019)

goidlon said:


> guys guess what just happened i got A 4.20 0n 3x3! here is the scramble D R2 Di F2 U F2 R2 U R2 Ui Ri Ui Ri B U2 B2 Ui B D2 Inspection:Y
> Xcross: D2 Pair 1:Ri U R Pair 2:R U2 Ri Pair 3:Yi R U Ri Oll skip, Pll:T perm R U Ri Ui Ri F R2 Ui Ri Ui R U Ri Fi 24 moves 5.71 tps See if you can get a better solution


Not to doubt the time and scramble (since I know that lucky scrambles can happen) but where did you get the scramble? Something does not see to be quite right and it is a little suspicious. A little more info on the solve/scramble will be needed to believe the time. Especially since you just posted in the "how fast are you at 3x3" thread (and to quote you) "Im actualy sub 23" : https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/how-fast-are-you-at-3x3.74997/page-2#post-1327789 and the other thread that you started called "Mini competition for people that have been cubing for less then a year" you posted a Ao5 of 22.28...and that was at the beginning of this month: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...cubing-for-1-year-or-less.74922/#post-1326640

In the end a luck single is going to happen to everyone at one point or another, so I do not care if that is the legit time that you got (congrats if it is) but the only reason I am posting this is to make sure that everything is legit and what you are saying is in no way made up/you practiced the solve a few times before timing yourself, or that the scramble is self made, since it is a really easy and dumb scramble. Please do not take any of this wrong, but rather try to understand from others outside view of this all the slight doubt that others might have, based on your previous posts and this time.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 27, 2019)

goidlon said:


> I got a 5:14 PM 5x5 check it out on my channel will be posted in like a week if you're goin to slow and steady this year I'll be there!


I’m going!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 27, 2019)

i just got a 8.2 average of 5, my pb before this was 9.2!


----------



## Apolo (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm sub 15 !!! After 6 months and a week I'm so happy !


----------



## Llewelys (Aug 27, 2019)

Apolo said:


> I'm sub 15 !!! After 6 months and a week I'm so happy !



HOW


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 28, 2019)

goidlon said:


> guys guess what just happened i got A 4.20 0n 3x3! here is the scramble D R2 Di F2 U F2 R2 U R2 Ui Ri Ui Ri B U2 B2 Ui B D2 Inspection:Y
> Xcross: D2 Pair 1:Ri U R Pair 2:R U2 Ri Pair 3:Yi R U Ri Oll skip, Pll:T perm R U Ri Ui Ri F R2 Ui Ri Ui R U Ri Fi 24 moves 5.71 tps See if you can get a better solution





cubeshepherd said:


> Not to doubt the time and scramble (since I know that lucky scrambles can happen) but where did you get the scramble? Something does not see to be quite right and it is a little suspicious. A little more info on the solve/scramble will be needed to believe the time. Especially since you just posted in the "how fast are you at 3x3" thread (and to quote you) "Im actualy sub 23" : https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/how-fast-are-you-at-3x3.74997/page-2#post-1327789 and the other thread that you started called "Mini competition for people that have been cubing for less then a year" you posted a Ao5 of 22.28...and that was at the beginning of this month: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...cubing-for-1-year-or-less.74922/#post-1326640
> 
> In the end a luck single is going to happen to everyone at one point or another, so I do not care if that is the legit time that you got (congrats if it is) but the only reason I am posting this is to make sure that everything is legit and what you are saying is in no way made up/you practiced the solve a few times before timing yourself, or that the scramble is self made, since it is a really easy and dumb scramble. Please do not take any of this wrong, but rather try to understand from others outside view of this all the slight doubt that others might have, based on your previous posts and this time.


_One_ ultra-lucky single is reasonable, but getting _three_ sub-6 singles while averaging above 20 seconds is extremely strong evidence of bullshitting.

It's not _impossible_, of course. Maybe they really average like 8 seconds and deliberately wait 15 seconds to stop the timer after finishing the solve, most of the time. There it would stand to reason that they might legitimately get some sub-6 singles. But is this even remotely plausible? Of course not.

Don't lie, kids. At least not to people who can instantly pick your lies apart.


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 28, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> _One_ ultra-lucky single is reasonable, but getting _three_ sub-6 singles while averaging above 20 seconds is extremely strong evidence of bullshitting.
> 
> It's not _impossible_, of course. Maybe they really average like 8 seconds and deliberately wait 15 seconds to stop the timer after finishing the solve, most of the time. There it would stand to reason that they might legitimately get some sub-6 singles. But is this even remotely plausible? Of course not.
> 
> Don't lie, kids. At least not to people who can instantly pick your lies apart.



Additionally, if you still use 'Ri' and 'Ui' to denote counterclockwise turns, your credibility is pretty much instantly shot.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 28, 2019)

I also think the solution has a few errors in it.


----------



## Angry_Mob (Aug 28, 2019)

The scramble is literally the solution in reverse, just with an optimal T-perm


----------



## RouxCuber (Aug 28, 2019)

Apolo said:


> I'm sub 15 !!! After 6 months and a week I'm so happy !


That is very fast! Nice job!


----------



## icarneiro (Aug 28, 2019)

Today: Ao12 20.61 *(sub-21) *
I'm so close to sub-20, I can't wait to achieve hahahaha


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 28, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> The scramble is literally the solution in reverse, just with an optimal T-perm


Ladies and gents, we got em


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 28, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> The scramble is literally the solution in reverse, just with an optimal T-perm


Lol when I averaged 23 I could barely sub 2 tperm and even though f21 was just 3 move insertions, I still think it would have taken me a second or two to recognize the next pair. I don't understand what the point in faking solves is but whatever the reason is please don't do it. It wastes your time and other people's time.


----------



## aerocube (Aug 29, 2019)

14.95 3x3 single
down from my previous pb of 16.17
i cant reconstruct but my f2l flowed really nicely (i often get f2l that flows really good,my worst stuff is on last layer)
OLL was F U R U' R' F' so it was 1 look when i normally do 2 look
i think PLL was Gc perm??? not sure though


----------



## icarneiro (Aug 29, 2019)

For the first time, sub15 single at 3x3!

My PB was 15.93, and now i got *14.35*.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SCRAMBLE: D2 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F R' B2 L' B L D' L2 B R2

z2 y'
R' F L D L // Cross on white
U y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // Pair 1 (Blue/Red)
y U' R U R' U2 R' U R // Pair 2 (Orange/Green)
R U' R' // Pair 3 (Green/Red)
L U L' U2 L U' L' // Pair 4 (Orange/Blue)

U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL (luck, because i use 2look OLL, so that is "skip")

U' (R U R' F' R U R' U'R' F R2 U' R' U') U2 // PLL (Jb)

14.35

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm still in the battle of being sub20 ao12


----------



## aerocube (Aug 30, 2019)

1:11.89 4x4 PB single
down from 1:25.95
everything about the solve was good apart from my u perm,which i took around 1 second to recog and maybe cost me sub 1:10


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 30, 2019)

Im almost half decent at big cubes now so yay.

also i got my first sub 1:30 avg of 12 on megaminx so thats cool ig


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Aug 30, 2019)

I just learned 2x2 bld


----------



## icarneiro (Aug 31, 2019)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> I just learned 2x2 bld


 
Good Job!
Next step is to learn 3x3 bld, it's super rewarding, I guarantee


----------



## YeaBuDDy (Aug 31, 2019)

Started cubing in July and got my first sub 40 with a Meilong right out the box with a ao12 .45.xxx. Magnetized it and a Little Magic and there even more incredible can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## aerocube (Aug 31, 2019)

48.69 oh single
i recently got into oh around 24 days ago (started on the 7th) and it's been very fun doing it
perhaps i'll get better once i get sub 20 on 2h (sub-25 atm)
EDIT: 4:27.13 6x6 mo3 with a 4:16.47 single,both are PBs


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 2, 2019)

555 ao50: 1:28.82 → 1:27.49

(with the YLM 5 + extra magnets)

Haven't done any "serious" 555 practice in a few months, so this was unexpected. Meanwhile, my megaminx times have gotten much, much worse…


----------



## aerocube (Sep 3, 2019)

2:25.61 5x5 single
still waiting for YLM 5x5 to arrive,i have to deal with the sub-par hardware of my mf5 until then


----------



## TheKravCuber (Sep 5, 2019)

New OH PB!

Time: 14.65s.

Scramble:
D' F2 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 U2 R' U' F D' B2 D' L U R D2

y//inspection

U' Rw U2 Rw' y U F2//FB 6/6

U' Rw2 U R U R' U R U R'//SB 10/16

R U R' U' R' F R F'//CMLL 8/24

U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M//LSE 14/38

38 STM 2.5 TPS

Great scramble! Had a rotation in the solve which wasn't the best... But hey, a PB is a PB


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 5, 2019)

Finally I learned full PLL !

now I have to practice the speed and fingertricks of the *Gc* and *Gd*, still slow, around 3.5 seconds each


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Sep 5, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> Finally I learned full PLL !
> 
> now I have to practice the speed and fingertricks of the *Gc* and *Gd*, still slow, around 3.5 seconds each


cool! it took me only about a week to learn full pll, but i am working on oll


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 5, 2019)

I got a 30.35 megaminx single! Sub-30 soon I hope


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 5, 2019)

I am now sub 30 with zz!


----------



## speedcubesite (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm pretty pumped on this one, just broke my personal best with this 12.66 solve. Two look OLL with a PLL skip 

https://speedcube.site/replay/3436


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 8, 2019)

FINALLY FINISHED LEARNING CLL!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 8, 2019)

I just got a 13.852 on 3x3 with ZZ!


----------



## I Know One Case Of ZBLL (Sep 8, 2019)

10 years into casually cubing on and off, from the age of 8 - after averaging 22 seconds for the last 6-7 years - after just 4 months of practice I accomplished one of my greatest goals: to achieve a sub 10 solve, while averaging ~15-16s. Couldn't be happier! 

Now it's time to get that average below 12! 

9.577 single 3x3 <3


----------



## KingCanyon (Sep 9, 2019)

I got an 8.30 PB 3x3 single two days ago! Previous PB was an 8.53.


----------



## jo1215 (Sep 9, 2019)

9.91 ao50 pb down from 10.13 
done the day after a comp with 2 11.xx averages


----------



## Apolo (Sep 10, 2019)

Just got my first ever sub 10 ! I can't believe it, I was just chilling watching some twitch streams with 0 focus and it dropped. 2 days after my last single pb (10.12).

9.93

Started to cube during the end of february of this year


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 11, 2019)

Random PB ao12 (was 12.40 for months until two weeks ago, then it dropped to 12.25 yesterday and further to 11.82 today):

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-11 (solving from 2019-09-11 20:59:52 to 2019-09-11 21:07:44)
avg of 12: 11.818

Time List:
4560. 10.000 D2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 U2 F D' B2 F' D B L D' R' Rw2 Uw @2019-09-11 20:59:52 
4561. 9.508 D R2 U B2 D L2 D R2 D2 L2 D' R' D' F' R2 B2 D' L' B' U' Rw @2019-09-11 21:00:16 
4562. 11.805 D2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F R' D' B U2 F D2 B2 L B2 Uw' @2019-09-11 21:02:38 
4563. 16.875 U L D' R' D' B' L F B2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 U Rw' Uw' @2019-09-11 21:03:06 
4564. 12.508 F D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 R' B R2 D B U' R2 U2 Rw2 @2019-09-11 21:03:43 
4565. 12.592 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B' R2 B2 D2 L D F U B F' Rw2 Uw' @2019-09-11 21:04:47 
4566. 12.031 B D2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' L' R2 F R2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' L Rw @2019-09-11 21:05:15 
4567. 11.965 R2 L2 F B' U' B U2 L B' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 Rw Uw2 @2019-09-11 21:05:49 
4568. 10.568 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 R F L' D' B L' R2 B U' F' Uw' @2019-09-11 21:06:21 
4569. 12.525 B' U L2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F L B2 F U' B2 U' F' R Fw Uw @2019-09-11 21:06:50 
4570. 13.535 D' L D2 B R2 B L B2 U R' F2 B2 U2 R2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 Fw Uw' @2019-09-11 21:07:17 
4571. 10.647 L2 F U2 B R2 F' R2 B D2 U2 R U' F' D2 F2 D' B' L' D Uw2 @2019-09-11 21:07:44

The sub-10 was some horribly inefficient F2L into an LL skip. Funny how that works out.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 11, 2019)

OMG! I just got a 28 FMC Pb single by a long shot!

Scramble: L2 D’ F2 R2 B’ U2 R2 B U B’ L F2 R U2 F2 L U2 L2 U2

B R2 U’ D’ B // EO (5/5)
D2 F2 // 2x2x2 (2/7)
D L’ D2 B2 D // 2x2x3 (5/12)
U’ L2 U L’ // All but 4c (4/16)
L U L’ R’ U2 L U2 L’ U2 R U’ L U2 L’ U2 // 4c (15/31)

Final solution: B R2 U’ D’ B D2 F2 D L’ D2 B2 D U’ L2 U2 L’ R’ U2 L U2 L’ U2 R U’ L U2 L’ U2 (28)

I don’t know if this scramble was lucky or I just found a really good EO but that was an awesome scramble! I found this in 15 minutes. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 14, 2019)

Sub 1 4x4 average in comp


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

2x2 pb 1.4
3x3 pb 13.534


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Not to doubt the time and scramble (since I know that lucky scrambles can happen) but where did you get the scramble? Something does not see to be quite right and it is a little suspicious. A little more info on the solve/scramble will be needed to believe the time. Especially since you just posted in the "how fast are you at 3x3" thread (and to quote you) "Im actualy sub 23" : https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/how-fast-are-you-at-3x3.74997/page-2#post-1327789 and the other thread that you started called "Mini competition for people that have been cubing for less then a year" you posted a Ao5 of 22.28...and that was at the beginning of this month: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...cubing-for-1-year-or-less.74922/#post-1326640
> 
> In the end a luck single is going to happen to everyone at one point or another, so I do not care if that is the legit time that you got (congrats if it is) but the only reason I am posting this is to make sure that everything is legit and what you are saying is in no way made up/you practiced the solve a few times before timing yourself, or that the scramble is self made, since it is a really easy and dumb scramble. Please do not take any of this wrong, but rather try to understand from others outside view of this all the slight doubt that others might have, based on your previous posts and this time.


I average the same as goidlon and got 13.028


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> OMG! I just got a 28 FMC Pb single by a long shot!
> 
> Scramble: L2 D’ F2 R2 B’ U2 R2 B U B’ L F2 R U2 F2 L U2 L2 U2
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## the best d1mnd (Sep 15, 2019)

37.65 4x4 PB single


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 19, 2019)

I''M SUB 20!!!!!

I can't believe it, finally after putting a lot of work I managed to reach the goal of being sub-20! 
I'm very happy and motivated to learn *full OLL* now!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-19
*avg of 12: 19.90*

Time List:
1. 19.60 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' B' D' U' F' D2 F' R U' 
2. 19.38 D L R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B F U2 F L2 R' F2 U' B' D2 B F 
3. 21.88 L2 B' L B2 D F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' 
4. 20.61 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 L F' R D' R B L2 F D2 L 
5. 20.68 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 D B' F2 L D U2 B2 R B' 
6. 17.63 R2 U' F U2 R2 D2 L' U F U2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D' 
7. 20.57 B F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' L' D' U2 F2 L2 R B F' 
8. 18.56 D L2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L U' B D U' L2 R F D' U' 
9. 21.12 F' D R B2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 B' L' R2 B2 D L' U 
*10. (26.15) D2 B R2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 B' D' L' D2 U' B F 
11. (16.70) L D L' F' B U F' L U' F2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 *
12. 18.97 U F L' D2 F R F' R U R2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*ACCOMPLISHMENTS*
June 04, 2019 : Ao12: 39.74 *(sub-40)*
June 14, 2019 : Ao12: 34.37 *(sub-35)*
June 23, 2019 : Ao12: 29.95 *(sub-30)*
July 28, 2019 : Ao12: 24.83 *(sub-25)*
September 19, 2019: Ao12 19.90 *(sub-20) !*

*Next goal: sub-18!*


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 19, 2019)

i have a sub 10 ao12 but im not sub 10


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 19, 2019)

I have finally learnt oll parity on 4x4! I have started learning full oll


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 20, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> i have a sub 10 ao12 but im not sub 10



Thats ok... There is no exact sub-x definition, so you can consider what you think is best. I wish luck is the best for you to be sub10 in what you think!! 
Nice ao12 btw!


----------



## David ep (Sep 20, 2019)

5.62 square 1 average!


----------



## Deluchie (Sep 20, 2019)

holy holy holy, got a new 4x4 on the weekend.. avg of 100 went from ~1:04 to 57.39 and now I just got a single PB record jump of almost 5 seconds! 46.38 to 41.57!


----------



## asacuber (Sep 23, 2019)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-23
solves/total: 1788/1791

single
best: 6.00
worst: 25.27

mean of 3
current: 12.04 (σ = 3.32)
best: 7.30 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 5
current: 12.18 (σ = 1.56)
best: 7.64 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 10.68 (σ = 2.13)
best: 8.31 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 25
current: 10.04 (σ = 1.58)
best: 8.72 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 50
current: 9.75 (σ = 1.29)
best: 9.10 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 100
current: 9.68 (σ = 1.30)
best: 9.26 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 200
current: 9.75 (σ = 1.23)
best: 9.34 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 500
current: 9.58 (σ = 1.15)
best: 9.48 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 1000
current: 9.57 (σ = 1.13)
best: 9.52 (σ = 1.11)

Average: 9.58 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 9.66

Time List:
1. 9.99 R L2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' B U R F D B2 R2 B2 U
2. 9.35 F' D2 B R2 F D2 R2 D2 B R2 L D2 L2 F U B' R U L F'
3. 8.36 D' R L F R2 B U R D U2 B' R2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 U2
4. 9.43 L B D R' B2 L F2 U2 R D2 R2 U F D' F D2 F' L2
5. 9.47 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 L F R2 B' F2 U' R' B' U2 L
6. 9.45 F' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 F U2 B2 R U B L D F'
7. 9.61 B' L' D2 L' U2 L B2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 U F2 D F2 L' D' B' L'
8. 8.20 D' L' U' R L' D2 F B2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B' L'
9. 8.90 L2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 R B2 F D' R2 U B' F2 U2
10. 11.53 F' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D R F L' B D' F2 L' D
11. 10.74 R' U2 F2 D2 R F L B F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R
12. 9.77 D B' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L D L' R U2 B' R'
13. 8.10 L2 F2 R U2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R D' B' L' D' F' L' B U2 R'
14. 6.38 U F2 B' D F D B2 R U2 B2 U2 F L2 B L2 B R2 D2 F D'
15. 9.05 B' D' F' U L2 U2 F2 L2 D U R2 B2 R B' F' L U R2 F
16. 10.05 L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D F D' R D U2 F R2 D2
17. 8.13 R' B2 R2 F U B' D L' U F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 B'
18. 9.27 R F L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 R B R F' L D' U2
19. 11.71 F L' F2 L2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 R' F' D2 L F' R D L
20. 9.81 F B R2 L2 D R' F B' L D F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2
21. 10.50 B U' R2 U2 R' D2 R F2 L D2 U2 R D2 U' R' D L2 F' D F2
22. 10.29 F2 R F2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B' U2 F U2 R B F R D R2 U' F
23. 8.84 L D' F2 R2 F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 R' F R2 U L' D' F' D2
24. 8.76 L2 F' R' F' R U L D B2 D' F2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F R'
25. 11.19 U' F' R' D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 B D2 U2 F2 U' L' F'
26. 9.73 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D' R' F' D' B L' U' L B R
27. 8.78 B2 L' U2 R' U' F B' U L F' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U R2 D'
28. 11.80 F' D' B' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D2 R' D' L U' L2 U B
29. 9.58 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U L' U' R D' B' F' L' D L2 R2
30. 10.07 U R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R' D' L F L' R2
31. 9.85 D' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F' L B2 D2 U' L F U R2
32. 8.73 B' D L' F B U2 L' B U' B2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 L B2
33. 10.12 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' D' B2 F R2 B2 U
34. 7.57 D F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 F' U L' B2 R D2 L D U
35. 10.10 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R B D' R' B' F L D2 F
36. 8.76 L2 U R' D L2 F2 B' D' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L D
37. 7.97 L' D2 F2 B D2 F R' L2 D' B2 L' U2 F2 B2 R D2 R' B2 R' F2
38. 10.00 D' F' D' B2 D' L' U B' R' F2 U D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D F2 L2
39. 9.22 R B2 U2 L B2 D2 L F2 R B2 R' D' R B' U2 L2 R' U F' R2
40. 7.61 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 B U' B2 L R' B2 D' F
41. 10.74 U' F B' D' L D2 L2 F' R' F R2 U2 F B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F'
42. 10.23 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 F L2 U2 F R F' L' F2 R' D U2 R' F
43. 7.85 D F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' L B U' R' B D' U' F L2 U2
44. 7.36 F' U F' L U' D B' U2 L F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 D B2 F'
45. 9.11 F' L2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 B' L U2 B D R' U' F2 D L'
46. 10.17 R' B U2 B2 R' L2 U' B' L R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U'
47. 11.28 B R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R D' F L2 U B
48. 9.25 R' U' L' F D' F B D' F' L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2
49. 11.01 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 U2 F2 B' U R2 F' D R F L U2
50. 9.12 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R2 D' F D B D L F R' D2
51. 9.90 R2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 D' U B' R' F D2 U B' F2 R' F2 U2
52. 9.43 R2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L D2 B U' B2 D2 R2 F L'
53. 8.27 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 B L U2 B' D' U' F R' D2
54. 9.65 L2 F' R' D2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 R B2 U2 B R2 U R B' U L
55. 8.64 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' F' U' B F' L U' B R F2 U' B2
56. 9.45 D F2 D' R2 F' U D2 R B' D2 L F2 D2 L B2 D2 R' B2 R U2
57. 12.96 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 R' F D' R2 F2 D B' U2 B2 R'
58. 9.90 U' D' R L' U2 B D' F2 R U' F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2
59. 8.57 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R F' D2 B' R2 U F2 L2 U' L2
60. 11.68 F D2 B' R B' U' L' F2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 L' U R
61. 8.32 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U F' L R B' R' D B D B' F
62. 9.16 L2 B L B' U2 D L B' D L F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 D2
63. 10.34 B2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 D U' R' B' F2 U2 F U' B2
64. 8.73 R D F' R2 B' F U2 R2 U2 F R2 F U' L' D' B' F L U2 R
65. 10.45 F L2 U L2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F R B' D2 L' B L2
66. 9.00 R U L D2 L2 B2 R B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L F D2 R D' L'
67. 8.47 B L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D L B2 F L' F L D
68. 7.56 U' L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 B U2 R' B F D' B2 D B U'
69. 9.49 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 L' D R2 B2 U L2 U'
70. 8.66 D L U' B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' D F D L' D' U2
71. 9.31 R' F' D' F L F B2 D' R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B R
72. 10.28 B2 L F' D' L B2 U' R U2 R2 F B U2 B L2 B U2 R2 U2 L F2
73. 8.72 R B' U' D2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B' F' R2 B R' D L2 F' U2 F2 R2
74. 7.57 U' L' B2 D' L D2 B U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L F2
75. 8.78 D B' L B2 U2 B D' R' B2 D2 F' U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' L2 D
76. 7.98 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' U L2 B' U' R2 F L' B' U2
77. 8.46 D F2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 U B D2 L' D R' B D2 L D2 F'
78. 6.97 F' D2 R' B' U' B2 R U L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 U R
79. 12.20 B' U R2 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 L D' F' D2 U2 B2 L2 R'
80. 10.30 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 R B D B' F' U L' R
81. 9.13 L2 D2 L D2 B2 L B2 U2 R D2 L F2 B R' U' R' D F' D' U2 L'
82. 8.33 R' B2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R F' D U' B
83. 8.78 F' R2 B L' U F B R U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F
84. 8.10 D B U2 B D2 L U2 F' U' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 B2 L2
85. 9.06 L2 D2 R F2 L F2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 U' R B' D2 L2 R D' L U
86. 9.08 F' R2 F D2 F D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L U' L2 F2 D' F' U2 F R' U'
87. 9.58 D' B' L' U' R' L D' L' B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2
88. 10.84 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 U R' U' R' F' R' F'
89. 7.91 U R L2 F B L' U' R2 B L2 F2 D R2 L2 D F2 D' B'
90. 7.76 B' L U2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L' D F' U' B2 F U2
91. 8.65 D R2 D U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' B F2 D R2 D L'
92. 9.32 D' R' U' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' L F U2 F' L' U' R
93. 8.11 U L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F R2 U L B2 R D' F'
94. 9.93 F D R' B2 R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 D' L B U2 R U R'
95. 9.56 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 U B L' F2 R U' F D'
96. 9.87 U2 F' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R' B' U2 F2 L R2 D R2
97. 9.90 F' D F' B R L2 B U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D B2 L U2
98. 8.75 R L F' L' F2 U D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 L F2 L'
99. 8.33 R U2 B D' F2 D' R F' U F2 U B2 U F2 R2 U R2 D B2
100. 10.56 L' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 F' D' U' B' L' F' L D
101. 11.78 D2 B' L2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R F R2 U2 L' U' L2 R' F
102. 10.43 U2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L' F2 D' R' B' R2 U' R
103. 9.99 R' F U' B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L' F' L' U R' F'
104. 10.71 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' U' L' D' U' F L B2 R2 B'
105. 12.91 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 R2 B' D2 R2 B L D2 U' B D R' U F D2 B
106. 10.21 L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B U R B L' B F' U' L'
107. 8.32 F2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 D B U' B L2 D' B' D
108. 9.05 D' B L D' B2 L2 U' B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 R2 L B' D L2 D' L2 R'
109. 11.82 F2 L2 R D F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' R2 D' B2 R' F
110. 8.66 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 U' R' U' R' B' U L' R' U
111. 8.30 B2 U R' U2 F' R' B' L U2 D2 R' L D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B
112. 8.78 L2 F' R2 B D' R2 D' B U R L' U2 D2 R U2 R F2 R B2 U2
113. 9.63 L D' R2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 L' F L2 D2 U F2 L'
114. 10.01 D B' U' R2 F' B2 R' B' D B R2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 F L2 F R2 U2
115. 9.25 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 F D' F2 U' L' D' R' D' F'
116. 8.91 D L F U R B D F' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2
117. 12.15 L F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 F L' B D B2 U2 R B2 U2
118. 10.05 L2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R2 B D' B' D F' R F' D2
119. 8.39 D2 F U' D2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B D L R B L D
120. 9.04 D' R' D B2 D F2 D L2 B R2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L
121. 9.47 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 B R2 B R' D' B2 L' U' R2 F' R B2 L'
122. 8.05 L' F U' B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U B2 L' F' D2 R D'
123. 8.12 U2 R' D2 L2 R' U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B R2 D2 B2 D' F' L
124. 8.30 R B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L D2 R2 B D F' D U'
125. 9.65[ws9.2] U2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 B D2 F R2 F' L' F' L' R' F' U L2 F D
126. 9.29 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 L B2 F D U' R2 B' D' L' U2 B2
127. 9.04 L' F2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L' R2 D R2 U R2 B' F'
128. 8.13 D2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 U L F2 L2 D L' R2 U2 F D'
129. 10.02 U L' D' R2 B2 R' B U2 L' U2 F2 R' L2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 L2 F D
130. 9.34 L2 B2 L F U D B' U2 F' R D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R F2 L2
131. 9.24 D2 B R2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R' B F D B2 L B2 R D2
132. 9.72 L2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 D L' R2 F' L2 F' U' R D F'
133. 9.80 D2 L2 B L2 B F2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 D' L' D' F2 L' R' B2 U' F
134. 9.27 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D R' D' R B D' U' F R B2 U
135. 11.10 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R U2 L' B2 D2 F2 B L' D L2 F2 R' D2 R' B'
136. 8.82 R2 D F2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 B R B' L2 F' U' R F2 U2
137. 10.51 D' L D2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' U' L' U' R2 F' U
138. 9.94 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 R U R2 B' D' F' R' B' L B
139. 10.58 U' F' U2 L F2 U F B2 D R2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 B2 L2 D2
140. 9.26 D R U2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L D' R2 F' R' F2 R2
141. 9.18 F L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U L2 D' F R' F' U2 F U
142. 9.37 L F U2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B D B' R' D2 B' F'
143. 10.25 D' B2 L B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 U R2 D2 R' F D2 L' U' B D
144. 8.22 L D2 F' L2 F' R2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' L B U L U2 F D2 L'
145. 7.23 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D U B2 U B2 L2 R B L' F' L R2 F D
146. 11.21 D R' F2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R U F R D2 R B' U'
147. 8.94 R U' D2 R F2 L' B2 L' U2 L U2 R' D2 U2 B' D' B L U' R B'
148. 10.08 B' U D' L2 B2 R U2 L' F U F2 B2 D L2 B2 U D' F2 B2 D
149. 8.17 U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' U L D F' L B L D' B
150. 8.06 B' F2 R2 D2 L F2 R' D2 R F2 L U2 F2 B U' L B D B' D F
151. 10.01 R U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 B U R D U B2 F2 L
152. 8.95 U' R2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F D2 B F2 U B2 L U F' U B D R
153. 10.94 U' F' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' B' U2 L2 R B2 F' R
154. 9.81 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' L' F2 R' B' U L' F D2
155. 9.01 R2 U F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D F' R U L F2 R' U' R' U'
156. 8.99 B2 U L2 D F2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D' B' R' B2
157. 10.76 L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B L D B2 U' R B D F2
158. 10.36 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F' L' B' U' B2 R' F L' R2
159. 8.43 L2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L B' U2 F2 R F2 D2 F'
160. 9.98 F B2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R D L' D' U B' L D2 F'
161. 9.36 U2 R2 B D2 B R2 D2 R2 F U2 B F' R' D U2 R2 F R D' L2 U2
162. 10.05 L D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L R2 U L2 U B F'
163. 8.01 D' B2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R B' L B2 F2 D' B' F' R'
164. 10.08 L F2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' B' F2 L' U' R D' L2 B
165. 10.95 D2 R B' D2 B L B2 D' F D2 B2 R2 F U2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' R2
166. 8.22 D' L' F D' B L' B D L' U2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R B
167. 9.74 R D' B L2 R2 F D2 F R2 U2 F D2 L' D2 R' D L U' L' F'
168. 10.87 D B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 L F R2 F' R D2 F2 U' F2
169. 7.99 L' F2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 F' D B2 U' L2 F' D L' R
170. 14.89 R2 F L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 B' L' B' R' F U' B2
171. 9.09 D' L' U' B D' L2 F' U' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F
172. 9.83 R F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L' U F D B D2 L' U B'
173. 11.79 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 B L2 F' U R' F' D' R' D' B2
174. 9.93 U' R B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 D' F D' F D L' F'
175. 10.26 L' D2 F' U L D2 F2 B' L F U B2 U L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D'
176. 7.81 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 F' R' D U' R2 B F U B D'
177. 9.22 D' R' U2 L2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' B F U' F2 R' U2 L'
178. 9.48 F2 U' L2 D2 U R2 D B2 D2 F2 B L B' L2 F' R U B U' B2
179. 9.80 D2 R' F' U2 L2 B R2 B F2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D U B2 F R2 D B2
180. 10.47 D L' F2 B' U2 B D' F L' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F U2 D2 F
181. 8.75 B' D2 R' U2 B D' R L' U2 B U L2 U' D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2
182. 8.76 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B' U' F L' B2 U' F2 D' U2
183. 10.37 L F2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 B U2 R' U R B R2 D' F'
184. 9.84 F2 D' L F' U' L2 B U F2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 B2 R B2 L U2 L
185. DNF(4.35) L2 U2 B L2 U2 D F' D L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 D R2 L
186. 13.09 L2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 U' L' R U' B F U2
187. 7.95 U D' B' L' U2 F D' F2 L U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U'
188. 13.43 L' D' R' F' B U2 L U B U2 F2 D2 R' L2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 R'
189. 9.04 F' U D2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' F2 R2 B' L2 F2
190. 8.79 B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 D L2 D R F' L B2 D' F R' F'
191. 11.06 R B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L B2 R F L B U2 F2
192. 9.20 U B2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L B L F2 D U' R' D' B' U'
193. 9.25 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 L B' R D2 R B F' R U' R'
194. 8.93 R' B2 R D' F' U' L' U B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 B2 U2 L B
195. 10.81 L B F D2 U2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2 B' L U2 L' D' L2 U2 R' D2
196. 10.67 L D2 B' U D' B2 D B L2 U' B2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L
197. 9.93 R' U F B L' D F L2 D2 R2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 D B2 U F D
198. 12.67 F' L F U D L2 B F2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 D2 L F' R
199. 10.41 F2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 F U' B2 U R D U' B2 L B2
200. 10.31 R' U' B2 D2 F D L2 U L' R2 D' L2 U D2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2
201. 7.79 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B' L' D B U2 R' D' R' F'
202. 9.54 D2 B D F2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F' L' D U F' L F2 D'
203. 9.64 L2 D' L2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B L' U B U2 B2 L' F
204. 7.84 R' B D B2 R' B' D2 L U' F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D2
205. 10.03 D2 U2 B R2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 F' D F' U' L' F L2 R' F' D'
206. 7.79 D' R' U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U B' L R' D2 R U' F'
207. 9.58 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R B' D' R' U' L2 U' R F2 L'
208. 9.95 U F2 B R2 B2 R' F U D' L F2 B2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 L D2 L'
209. 9.71 L U' L D F2 B' L' F' B' R' L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 F2
210. 10.66 U2 F' L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B U' L2 R' U F
211. 9.29 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 D' B U' L B2 F D R U' L2
212. 8.69 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F D' R B2 L D L R' F U'
213. 12.37 U B2 L' B2 L D2 L R2 B2 D2 R D2 R' U' F U' L2 B' D' L R'
214. 8.86 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' L2 R' B L U' R F' U2 F' D
215. 8.90 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' R F' L2 F U L' U2
216. 9.01 U2 L2 U2 B U2 D B' L' U2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 L' D R'
217. 9.96 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B' U L D' B U' L B R
218. 10.83 L U2 F D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B D2 L2 D' B U2 L' D2 F2 U F
219. 10.70 R' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 B' F' D' F D' L' D B2 U' F'
220. 9.25 U F' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U L' F' U2 F2 D' L' R2
221. 11.42 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U L D2 L' D L B' L2 B2
222. 8.24 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 F2 B R F2 R2 U' L R U' F R
223. 9.19 R' U' F R' D L' F U B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' D L'
224. 10.53 F2 U2 D' F' L U R B' R B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 D
225. 10.53 B R2 U' D' F' L U L2 B' R B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 D2 F2
226. 9.12 F2 L2 D U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F' R U L R B' U F2 R' D2
227. 11.97 B R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L D' L R D' B U L
228. 9.32 F' U F' U2 F D' R' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' D2 R2 L2 F2 D L D
229. 8.63 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 F R' D L F' L' R' U B L
230. 10.86 R' F' D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' U F2 U2 L B' F L' R' F' D' L'
231. 9.35 U L2 B' R2 L' U' D B' L D2 F R2 F B' R2 B' L2 B U2
232. 8.58 R' D B2 L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F R U L R B U' L2 D'
233. 10.04 U' F2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' B' U2 B' D' L F' R2
234. 9.45 L F' U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 D L2 F2 R' F' L2 F2 U' L D'
235. 8.99 B R' B2 L B2 R D2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 R U B2 R F' U R U L2
236. 8.87 D' B' L2 B2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 R B2 F2 R B L2 R D R2 U' F2
237. 10.42 U' D2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' R D' B2 R' B2 F D' R'
238. 8.28 B' R D L' U' L B U' F' B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D R2 L2 D
239. 8.96 R2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 B' D U' R F2 U' F2 L B2 R2
240. 8.41 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B D2 B' R' B' R' U L2 D2 L' B' R U
241. 9.72 U R' U B L2 U L B D2 L' D2 L' D2 L' U2 D2 L U2 B2
242. 10.23 U' L D2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F' R' U2 B' F' R U L
243. 9.74 U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F U' F D' L B R D' B F'
244. 10.85 D' F2 U' F' R' U' B U D L2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R'
245. 10.84 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R U' L F' R2 U F D2 B2 U
246. 9.60 F L' B2 L2 F2 D U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' R B U' R F L2 U
247. 9.35 L' B' F2 L B2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 L' D2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R D
248. 8.75 D F' B2 D F L' B2 R' L2 F2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B
249. 8.91 F2 D L2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' L2 U' B D2 F U' L B
250. 8.26 D B' R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 F' U2 L' U B' F2 L' F D R'
251. 9.99 D F' R' B2 F2 U2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 L U2 B F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R'
252. 10.89 F' U L U2 L B D2 R' U' B2 D B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F'
253. 10.56 B L2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F D2 L2 F2 R U' B2 L2 B L' R' B R'
254. 9.01 B2 L R2 B2 L2 B F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 D L2 B' L F' L' F2
255. 11.80 F' R L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R U' B' U L D2 R
256. 9.19 L U2 B U' R' D F U B' R U D F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2
257. 9.72 U' D B2 D2 F B' L F L2 U2 D2 L F2 L B2 R B2
258. 11.08 U2 F R' U' R L' F2 D' F' U' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F
259. 8.39 U L F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D U2 R2 L F' L' R' F U' L2
260. 8.58 D2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 F' R2 L U F' U L' R2 D' B U'
261. 9.37 B' U F U2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' R D' L R' D' R F2
262. 11.37 U' F' R F' R2 D' L B F2 L' F2 U2 L B2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D'
263. 9.46 D' R U' R L' U2 F U F2 L U2 R2 L D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B'
264. 10.00 U2 B' L U2 B2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 B' R2 U2 F D L2 U L' D F L2
265. 9.18 R' B L U' D' L' F R' B2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 B' U2
266. 9.55 B' R U' B D' R' U L' B U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2
267. 8.38 D B2 R' U' F2 D R U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 D L
268. 9.12 L B2 U L2 B R2 F L' R2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 D R2 U F2 B R'
269. 9.21 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B D' B F D' L' B2 F' U2
270. 11.94 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 R' B2 U' R' F U' F2 U' F
271. 9.90 U' R' U2 L2 F2 R U F L' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 L2
272. 9.08 B U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R F' D' L U2 B' D L2 R'
273. 9.55 R' B2 L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R B F2 L2
274. 8.87 F2 D U R2 D U2 B2 D' R B2 F D2 R2 U B' L' B'
275. 8.46 R2 U B2 D L U' B F2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L F
276. 10.78 R B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D R2 B R2 U' L D2 B
277. 10.84 U2 B' U2 D2 R B' L B2 L F2 B2 U' D' F2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2
278. 17.08 L' F2 U' B U' L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 L
279. 7.81 B D2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U L' B2 R2 B F2 D F2 D2
280. 8.74 F R D L2 U R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 L' B2 F' R2 B' U' B2
281. 8.80 F2 R' F2 L U2 L2 R' B2 R D2 R' D' B' F2 L' U F' L2 R' U2 B'
282. 11.77 L R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L D2 R F2 U2 F R' B D B L2 B2 U'
283. 10.57 L D B D2 F U2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D R' B2 F' D L B' L2
284. 9.21 L' U B R2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 U R B F' L D U
285. 8.00 L D2 B' F' U2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D' L' B' F' D' L' U2
286. 10.73 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 F' L' F' D R D U' B2 D B'
287. 10.61 R U L' D B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' R' F R2 B U' B2 L2
288. 8.85 U' R B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 R D2 F U' L' D2 R2
289. 8.93 L' U' B' R F R U R F2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 B2 R' B2 L' F D2
290. 9.99 L' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 B' L U' B R' F2 D' B R2
291. 9.62 F' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L B F' L' R' U' L' F
292. 11.66 F R U F D2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L' B2 L2 B' U' R' F
293. 9.36 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' B' R B2 U' R2 B2 U' L'
294. 13.43 U R B' D2 L2 F' U2 F L2 B2 F R2 U2 F' R D L U F' U B
295. 11.80 F' D B' D' F B L' D' R B' D2 F R2 B' D2 F' R2 L2 B'
296. 8.73 R2 D L2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F L B2 L B2 F' L' D F2
297. 10.10 L2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F R' B' R' D' L' R' U' L2 R
298. 9.47 U' F L2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 B' L B' U B2 F'
299. 8.14 L' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' U F L' U L2 D' L
300. 8.89 B R2 D' B2 D2 L B D' L D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 F2
301. 11.72 D F2 U L2 D B2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 R' D2 F U' F' R U2 B R
302. 9.39 B L U2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R U' B' D U2 L F U'
303. 8.56 L B L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B F U' F' L' D2 R D' L' B U'
304. 11.47 U' B' L F R2 D R U R' F2 L' U2 R L2 D2 B2 L D
305. 9.96 B L' U' F' U' B2 L' F' U' F2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 B
306. 13.45 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F U2 F D2 B L' F D2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2
307. 9.21 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 L' F' D' L' U2 L' R2 U F D2
308. 12.23 R2 B L2 R2 F R2 B L2 B R2 U L2 B U' R' U L B2 F' D
309. 10.21 R U L B' U D' L U D L2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R U
310. 11.20 F' B' R D2 B' R2 L2 U' R L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R F2
311. 9.28 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U R' B R D2 R2 U' R F'
312. 8.56 B2 L2 D L' U' B' R L2 B R F2 U2 R L U2 B2 L D2 F2 U2
313. 10.00 R' U' B' U' R2 L D' L' U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B2 U'
314. 8.28 B' U' L2 R2 F R2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D U' R B R' D2 L' F'
315. 9.54 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U F2 U2 L B F2 D B' L R' F' R B
316. 7.73 U' B F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R' U2 L B2 R' D2 F2 B' D F' L U B2 D2
317. 9.99 B D R2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2 D2 R' F R U2 L D U' L F'
318. 9.31 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U F U R D R' B2 L2 R B' R2
319. 9.89 U B U' D' R' U2 F' B R' B' L2 F2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2
320. 11.12 L U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D F' D2 R' U' F' R2 U2 R2 F'
321. 8.73 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B' L B D2 L2 B D' R F'
322. 10.61 L' B2 F' R2 B F D2 B D2 U2 F' L D2 U2 F D B U2 L' U
323. 12.54 U' B D2 F R2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B L' U2 R' D' F L2 R' B R2
324. 9.34 R2 L' U' F' R' F L B L F2 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 R2
325. 12.54 F2 U R' B2 R D2 R' B2 L D2 R F2 D' L2 B2 F' L' F' L'
326. 8.98 F' L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R' U B F U B' L' B2 U' F
327. 10.86 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 R B' R2 U L' B' R2 U' L2 B'
328. 9.19 U' R D B2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' L D2 B' F2 U' B D2
329. 10.11 B2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 D' B L D2 U B' F2 L2
330. 7.23 U2 D' R F2 D' F L2 D L2 F' R2 B R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F'
331. 10.83 R' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 F' D' B2 L D2 U F2 L
332. 9.81 F D2 B' D' F2 R2 U R' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' B
333. 10.24 F2 D2 R' B L' F2 R2 U' R' B2 R U2 R U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L U2
334. 9.37 D2 L F U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 R F L' D B2 U' B2
335. 7.99 U2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' B L U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2
336. 10.66 D' L D R B2 U F U' B L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2
337. 10.12 R' F2 R' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 B' U' L2 B R'
338. 9.03 R' U B2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 U L' D B2 F'
339. 10.04 F D2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D R' F' L D2 U' F' U L
340. 8.28 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 B R B2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 L'
341. 9.11 D B R' U2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U B' R' B' F L' R2 D
342. 8.66 F2 R' B2 D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' F' D' B R' U2 F' U'
343. 12.63 U' B' D2 F2 R2 U' B R' U2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' B' D'
344. 10.72 R' F U' L' F2 R B R U2 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 F B2 U2 B' L2
345. 13.61 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F2 L' F2 R' U L2 D2 B2 F L' B
346. 7.92 R B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' F U' L2 B2 U' R F'
347. 9.70 F' U' F' U R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' R' B R2 D F2 R2 B'
348. 8.67 B' L2 D B U2 L' D U2 L F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 D B'
349. 9.17 B2 L' F' R' U' B R L2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R' D2
350. 14.16 L2 B L' U' B D' R L B F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2
351. 8.28 D2 F' B R L B' D R F2 D2 R B2 L' D2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 B'
352. 8.13 U R' L' D B' U2 D B' D' F B2 U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 B2
353. 10.43 L F' R' L' D' R L B L F2 B2 D' L2 U D2 F2 L2 U' F2 B2
354. 9.01 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D R D' F2 L2 B' D2 F D' F L
355. 12.12 R2 D' B2 R2 D U2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 R F' R F L' R B' U'
356. 6.82 D2 B R U L F' D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F'
357. 9.13 F' R' B2 D L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' R' B2 D' F L2 R D2 F'
358. 11.91 L2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 L R' D2 U2 F' D' F2 U' B F L2 R' D' U2
359. 13.26 R U2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 L B' F2 R U' B F' R
360. 11.47 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 L F2 D2 U' F' R' B2 U2 L2 D'
361. 8.90 L U L2 F' L2 B F U2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L' F R D2 L' U' F'
362. 10.18 D R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D L R B F' U' B D L' B' D
363. 12.17 R2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 B U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D L D' U' B2 R F' R2 U2
364. 9.91 L2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 U' B L2 R2 D R B R D2
365. 8.64 U R2 F' R D' L2 F' U' L2 F2 U2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D B' R
366. 8.82 R F U' B' D F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F' L' D2
367. 9.56 R' U R' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B F' R' B' U' L' B2
368. 9.20 L U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 R D' B' F L' R' D R2
369. 10.04 B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 B R D' L U' L U' L' U2
370. 10.26 R2 D2 B' L' F' D' F R B2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D B2
371. 8.45 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L' F2 U F R2 B' U F' U2 F'
372. 10.40 R' U' D L D2 L F' D2 R2 F2 L F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 B D2
373. 11.33 L' F' L' F2 L U2 R F2 L D2 R' U2 L' B2 U B F' U B2 U L
374. 10.47 D2 B' U' L2 D L U R' B U B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2
375. 8.97 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 F' U2 R U R U' F R' U2
376. 10.00 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B D' F D' L U' F2 L U R'
377. 7.66 R2 U B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L D' L2 F L2 F' R B2
378. 9.10 U' L2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 L U2 L U2 B2 R' D' B' R D2 R' F D' F
379. 8.65 R U' R L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' L' B R2 U2 B2 L
380. 10.53 L B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 L B' D2 U2 L' R2 F' R
381. 12.34 L2 U R L' U' B' U' L D' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 L D2 L'
382. 10.10 U2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 R U R U B D U B L D' F'
383. 9.17 U' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U B' F U' L' F U F2
384. 11.43 R' B2 R2 F' D2 B' F' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F L' F' D L' U L U2 L'
385. 9.96 U2 B D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B' U' L' F' U2 B L2 R
386. 10.39 U L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L B' R B' D' B' R2 F L2
387. 8.63 D B2 D' R' B' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' D2 L B2 L D2 B2 R' D2 L2
388. 11.89 L D2 U2 L2 R' D2 B2 L B2 R2 B2 F D U2 R2 U L U F' L'
389. 8.45 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F' L' B2 D2 U F L' B D' F
390. 9.28 U' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 F L2 U2 B F' D U' L' D' R' U' R D' L
391. 8.08 F U' L2 D2 B2 R U2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' U2 F U B D U
392. 9.22 F' D2 B' D' R' U D F2 R F2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 B' L2
393. 10.21 F U2 L D B2 U R' B' R2 F B U2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 D B
394. 7.68 B2 R L2 F2 D F2 B' R U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 R U2 L D2 B
395. 9.07 B L2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B F U' L F D' B R2 B2 F2 D'
396. 10.70 R' F' U D' L' B D' U2 B2 D2 R L2 F2 L B2 U2 L' U2 B U2
397. 10.01 U' D2 B D2 B F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 B D L' R2 B F D'
398. 8.92 U F2 U2 L' F' R' U2 R' D' R2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 R'
399. 10.13 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R U' R' B R D' L' U F2
400. 11.00 D' L U F2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D' B2 L' F' U2 B L' R2 U B
401. 7.76 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D F D' L R' F U' F2 L' F'
402. 7.91 R' B' D2 R F2 L D2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 L U B L' D F' R U'
403. 10.59 L' U' R' F' B U' F' B2 L' F' R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2
404. 9.33 D F R' U B' U D F2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 D R' U2
405. 7.95 L2 F2 B' L U D B R U2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L F D
406. 9.14 D' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' U B D2 F2 U2 B2 F' R
407. 7.15 B R' F L2 U D' R2 U' D2 B R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 B
408. 9.15 R F' R' L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L D F' D U R B
409. 8.01 R2 U' R L' F U' B' L2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L U2
410. 9.58 B2 D2 F U2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 F R' B D' F' L F L U B R
411. 10.91 B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F L R' F2 L2 B U' F2 L
412. 10.06 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' U' R' U2 B' D2 U F
413. 8.24 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B L2 F' U B' L R' D L D' F' D
414. 7.90 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' U F' L B' R' B D' R2
415. 13.07 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 R2 U L2 U' F L' U2 L' B' D
416. 11.40 B D F L F2 U' F' B D L2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L' U2 R'
417. 9.40 L' D F B L2 D' R F' R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' D2 B' L D'
418. 9.39 D2 R' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' U R2 D' R2 B L2
419. 9.89 R' L2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 L' B U B2 L R' B2 U2 F2
420. 10.02 L' F' B D B L D F U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 L2
421. 9.18 U2 B' L' D2 F' B U L2 F U' F2 U' L2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D'
422. 8.18 F' B2 D2 L' U' R' L B U2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F'
423. 7.66 R B2 D2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L U B2 D B' U
424. 10.46 D B L' D U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F' D2 R D U2 B' R2
425. 9.67 L' D' B' U B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 L' B F' U R2 B' F'
426. 8.50 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R' U2 F' U2 B U B2 L
427. 7.62 F R' F2 R' F' B2 R F' U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F U2
428. 10.52 B2 R D2 R2 U' R B D F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U R B'
429. 10.84 R' D F' U' D' B' R' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' D' L' F
430. 10.86 R2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 L' D' R2 D' F L2 U R U'
431. 9.51 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L' B' F' U' R2 U2 B R B' F'
432. 10.25 U F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U B' D B' F' D' B R F2 L' F2
433. 8.17 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F' R' B2 R' U' B2 L D' B' U
434. 8.66 U2 R B2 L' U2 F' U2 R' U D L2 U' R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2
435. 9.65 L F R B2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 F U R2 F2 U' F D'
436. 8.15 U' R2 U2 R' L B' L D L2 F' R2 F' L2 F B R2 L2 B R2 D
437. 10.54 B D2 L2 D' L2 F R B D F2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 B2 L D2 L
438. 11.10 D' R U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B' L U' L R B U B
439. 11.10 F U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 L D2 R2 B' L' B2 F' L D'
440. 12.00 L D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L2 R U2 R' F2 R2 D' B' R2 D2 U2 F L' U' F
441. 9.40 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U' R' B' U R2 B D2 R2 F U L
442. 10.00 L' U2 B2 L' R' U2 R U2 F2 L' U2 L' F' L F U L' U2 F' D2
443. 9.97 D B2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' B R D' L2 D B D2 F2 R' B'
444. 9.39 U D2 R2 U2 B U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F U' B2 L R' F' L' R' F
445. 11.97 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 R U2 R' F R' B2 F' R' U'
446. 10.58 L' F' D2 L' U F' R F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B U'
447. 7.85 L' R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R D' B D B2 L2 D2 L
448. 10.67 B R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 B D' R' B' D U' L' D' L2 F D
449. 8.41 U' L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B L2 U' F' D' U' R B' F'
450. 9.57 L' U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' R B' D2 R D' L2 F2 L2
451. 7.87 R2 L' U' L2 U2 R' F L2 B D' F2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U
452. 9.15 F' R' D2 L' U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B' F' L' D L2 R F
453. 9.83 U L F U R2 F' L' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 L' U'
454. 7.03 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' L U2 R F' R' B' L2 U2 F'
455. 9.08 L' B' U' R F D R D2 B' D' R2 D L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U F2 L'
456. 9.10 D2 F' U2 F D2 B' F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U B2 R U F R' D'
457. 8.33 B U2 B' D L' F2 D R F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 L' B R'
458. 9.26 F' U L F2 U2 F2 U2 R U' F L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R U2 L U2
459. 9.38 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B' L' F' U' R2 U R U2 F2 R'
460. 8.56 R F2 R' D2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 D' R' B U' F' D F2 R
461. 10.59 U2 L2 F' D' R B L' U' R F2 R2 U D L2 D F2 D F2 U' F2 B2
462. 11.36 B D2 L2 D2 F R' U B2 D' R' F2 L' D2 B2 L U2 F2 R L2 D2
463. 8.64 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R U B' L' B U' L' B F' U
464. 9.53 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 U B L B2 D' R2 F D B2 R' D'
465. 9.82 B R2 U B2 L' F R L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 U F L'
466. 8.18 U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D F' R B2 L U' B2 L D2
467. 8.28 B D B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U R B' L' D' R2 D' R'
468. 7.56 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B F2 L R F D' B2 L'
469. 7.87 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R B2 L' U F' L' B2 L' U2 F
470. 9.98 B2 D2 B' U2 F L2 B' D2 F R2 F L2 R B' L2 F D' R B2 F L2
471. 11.61 U L B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R U2 L U' L R' F' U2 B2 D' B
472. 9.01 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' F L U2 R' B R2 D'
473. 8.82 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B U2 F R' B U' B2 F'
474. 8.84 D' B L' F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D' F' U2 F' U' R2 F' R'
475. 11.31 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' B' U' F R' D' R2 U' L' R2
476. 8.39 D2 B L' U2 F D2 F D2 B2 L' U2 R B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D R'
477. 9.54 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D F2 D F' R2 B' L F' D' F' R2 F'
478. 9.91 L2 F U2 R F' D' L' R2 F R2 F' D2 B L2 B L F2
479. 10.39 L2 R' D2 R F2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 R F' D B' R U F
480. 7.43 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D L U2 L R2 B' U2 B U2
481. 11.04 U2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 B L2 F' D2 R U B D R' D2 L2 B U
482. 8.80 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F D' U2 R U' R2 F U2 R' B2
483. 9.92 F D2 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D L R' U L U' F' D
484. 12.11 B2 R L2 U' F2 D B' U2 F' R2 U D2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D F2
485. 11.05 D' L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' F' D F2 R D2 B2 F D2 R
486. 8.45 B2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R B2 F2 D' B' F U R2 B' U F2 U2
487. 9.44 R' B' L D2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D L F' R' D L' B L2
488. 10.35 U' B' D2 B' U2 R2 L F U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D L2
489. 9.78 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U F L2 R D L' B' R2 B2 F2 D'
490. 8.69 D' F' D' L2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D R U' R' F D F2
491. 8.90 R D' F2 R2 L' U B U D' R B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L D2 F2 L F2 R'
492. 7.67 B2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D U2 L F2 R U B D' B L2
493. 9.57 L' D2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F L U' R' U2 L D' B2
494. 7.10 B' R' F2 R' F B2 L U' L2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 B' L
495. 8.67 R2 F' B D' L' F' U2 B' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U
496. 10.62 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 B L' R2 D2 L2 B' R D R
497. 11.65 F2 U' D R B R L2 F L U2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F B
498. 10.25 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D R2 L' F U' R2 B D2 U2 B
499. 9.52 D' L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' R2 B L2 F' U F' L F' U2
500. 9.08 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B F' R2 F' U2 F' D L U2 R2 U' L' B' D' F2
501. 10.12 B' R B L' D' L U R2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U
502. 10.26 L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D F' L B U' B D2 L' U F'
503. 9.54 L' D2 L U2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R2 B2 L B U F2 D F R2 F2 L B2
504. 7.82 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D' L' D' L2 R B U B2 U2 F U
505. 8.04 U' B' L' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D F' L' F2 R2 B' U L2
506. 8.83 U' F2 U B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R U B' D2 B2 D' L' R B' F
507. 9.17 R2 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F2 R F R U' F L R2 B' D'
508. 8.08 D' B R' F' B2 D2 R' F' L2 U2 B D2 F L2 D2 F R2 B' D' F'
509. 8.42 F2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 D L B R' D2 L F2 U2 B2
510. 8.60 L2 U D2 B' D R L D2 F R2 F2 R' L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 R
511. 9.83 U B D2 F2 U' R B2 L D' F2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F
512. 8.39 U R' D2 B U' D2 L' B U2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 R U2 B'
513. 9.57 R' L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 R' D B2 R' D F L2 B U
514. 7.89 L' F2 U2 D R B' L U2 R2 F' U2 B U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B
515. 6.89 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 B D R2 D B' U' R D' R F
516. 10.45 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 R2 U F2 U' B D' L R B2 F' D U' B' U'
517. 10.39 R' B L' B2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 F D R B' L U L2 F2
518. 10.07 L' B' D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R B D R' U2 F' D B
519. 8.81 R' B2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 D' L' B L' D' F' D2 U
520. 9.71 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' U L D B F2 U B R
521. 10.96 D F U' F2 U' R' B' L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U D R F'
522. 8.95 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R' B2 R B' L2 R2 D B' U' L'
523. DNF(5.95) B' R2 F L' F' B2 L2 B D U2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2
524. 8.62 B D R' U' R' B2 U' B R' L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 D F2 U2
525. 7.81 B L' F D F B R U' L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F D2 B L
526. 9.36 B D R' L2 B D2 B R2 B2 U2 F L2 F D R F' R F' D R'
527. 8.37 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' L D' B' L B2 L F' L R' U'
528. 9.52 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 B' L D L' F' R2 U
529. 10.63 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D U2 R2 B2 L B' D' F U L2 F2 R
530. 9.44 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D U' F' R' D U B R F D L' B2 F2
531. 7.23 U2 L D2 B2 R D2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B' R' U2 F' L2 D' F L2 D2
532. 9.70 R' F2 D2 F' L2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 R U2 F' L U B' L2 B'
533. 7.85 L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D L R' D' B' R2 D' R2
534. 8.94 L2 D' R D B' U F U' B U2 B2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 L'
535. 10.37 D F L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' R' D' L' D' B2 L F'
536. 11.23 B2 D2 R U' D' B D' F2 D' R L2 D2 F2 R' D2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 L'
537. 9.58 B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D B2 R2 U' F D2 U R' F' D B' F L U
538. 8.66 L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F L B2 R' U F D' L2 R D' L
539. 16.42 R2 L2 U' F' R F2 D2 L' D' U2 R2 B2 R D2 R L2 U2 B2 U2 D2
540. 7.91 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B' D' L' U' F' U' F2 R' B R'
541. 8.68 D2 F' U2 B F L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B L' R' F D2 R B' L B2 U
542. 10.15 F2 U' D2 F U' B D R2 F' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 R D2 L2 B2
543. 9.99 U' F B2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R D' L2 U2 F D R U' B2
544. 12.07 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B L2 B R' U L2 R2 B' U' F2 D R
545. 8.81 D2 B' D B2 D2 B2 U L2 D B2 D L2 B2 F2 R' D' F U2 F U F'
546. 10.85 F2 U' F2 B D L F L' U' L' F2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2
547. 12.27 R' F L2 D' R2 F D L' U B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F B R2 U2 L2 D2
548. 8.95 D' R' D' L' B D' R F' U2 B2 U2 R' L2 F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U'
549. 7.73 L D2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D U' L' F R U R2 B D' F' L2
550. 11.72 R2 U R2 B' L' U D B' R' D2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B U2 D2
551. 10.69 F2 L' D2 L U L2 F' D L F' U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 F L2 F U2
552. 9.53 D R2 U F L' F' R D' F U2 F' D2 B R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2
553. 8.92 L' F D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 R' D R2 U2 B R D2 L'
554. 8.07 D2 R2 D2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F' R' D2 F L B' D F2 U' F
555. 12.38 D2 L' B' U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 U' R F D B F L
556. 9.16 L2 D' F L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F' R' D F2 L B L2 U
557. 9.44 F L R2 D' L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U B' R' D' L2 R B F'
558. 8.28 F U R2 B L' D L2 D R2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2
559. 8.85 D R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B' U2 L U' F2 D R F U2
560. 10.24 F2 D L U2 B' D2 R D' R F D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F'
561. 10.74 D' U' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' L' B F2 D2 F' D U2
562. 12.97 B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D U L2 D2 R B2 U2 B' U F' D U' F
563. 8.21 B2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L D L' R' B2 F' D2 U' L2 R'
564. 8.62 D2 L F L2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 U' R2 F L U' B U
565. 8.05 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 F' U B2 R D B2 F U' B R' U'
566. 9.58 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L B' F' U2 F' U' R' D2
567. 12.26 L' R2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 B D F2 U F2 U F' R
568. 10.56 B2 L' D2 F' U B2 U2 D L' F2 L2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B D2 F D2
569. 7.12 D' R2 B' D' R B U R' U2 R U2 R' B2 L D2 L' U2 R2 B' D2
570. 8.35 F B R2 D' L2 B' R L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 L B'
571. 7.76 L B' R B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' B' F' D U B' D
572. 9.32 L2 F' B2 D2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U R2 U L U2 R' B' U2 L2 D' B
573. 7.33 F2 R D' B' L2 U' D2 R' D' F2 U R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B
574. 11.62 B2 U R2 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 F L' D R D U2 L2 D2 F D2
575. 8.64 U' L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R B R2 D' U2 L2 R' D' R' B'
576. 9.23 F2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' R F2 R2 U B D F' L R
577. 9.62 R' F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 F U2 B U2 F' D' R' F L2 U' R' U2
578. 11.30 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 R B D2 L R' D B2 R F U
579. 11.06 R2 L2 B2 L F' U2 L' U F2 D2 L U2 R F2 R2 L' D2 R' F2 D'
580. 10.10 L2 F L' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B R' U B D2 R2 U
581. 9.11 R B2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 U F' U' F2 U2 L' R F L2 U
582. 10.86 L' B U2 B' D' R' F2 L B L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 L2
583. 9.90 L2 U' R2 L F2 R' D B' L U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R2
584. 10.65 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 U R F' R2 U' R
585. 8.32 D' L B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L R2 D2 F D' U F' U F2 R' F'
586. 8.95 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 L B2 L' B2 D L' U B2 F' L' R' F2 U'
587. 9.06 U L2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L U B' D L' B L' D' F2
588. 10.06 R2 F2 B U2 D' R' F B' L2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 B2 U' L' D2
589. 7.27 L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 B' D B2 F R B2 F2 L D'
590. 10.20 D U2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F D2 B' R2 F U' L B' R B2 L U' F
591. 8.03 L' B2 U B L' D2 L' B U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D' B2 R
592. 13.23 R2 B2 L D2 R F U' R D F R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L'
593. 10.53 F' R' B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L B R2 D R2 B' U
594. 9.60 D2 R L2 D' F2 D2 F R D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U'
595. 9.19 B' U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' B U2 F' L2 R' D' U' L' B'
596. 14.61 L2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' R' U' L2 F R2 B R' B R
597. 10.46 L U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F' D' F2 U' L D' B2 L2 B'
598. 10.29 U2 F R B' L B' L D2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' L'
599. 10.59 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 U' R' B L F2 D F L U' L
600. 7.58 F L' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 B L2 F L2 R2 D F L F U' L F' R
601. 10.52 D' L2 B D2 B L2 F U2 F' D2 F L' D' F R D L' F2 L U'
602. 7.84 D2 R' F' B2 L' D' B' L U' L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 B2
603. 9.52 F2 D' R2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R B2 R' F2 B R' U2 F R2 D' R
604. 9.06 D' R2 F L' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L B' D L F2 R D' L2
605. 11.10 F D2 B2 D' R' D' B L U' R' B2 L D2 R U2 L D2 F2 L F2
606. 8.01 U2 R2 U2 D' B' D' B' D' F2 R' F2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R U
607. 10.68 B U' R2 D' B R2 U B L' F2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B
608. 8.98 D R2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U L2 U B' D' R' D F2 R2 U' R D' U2
609. 12.47 U' R B2 L D2 F' R L2 U2 B2 D L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R U'
610. 8.64 U' R2 U B2 F2 D' U B2 L2 U' R U' F' R' U B' D2 U2 R2 U2
611. 9.01 U L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R F' L' R F2 R' B' F' L
612. 7.65 B' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F R2 F L2 U' L2 B L' F2 L2 D L2 B'
613. 9.11 B U' B' U F' R D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2
614. 9.38 U B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' B L F2 D2 U
615. 7.29 R B' D B' U' F' U F' D2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 L D
616. 10.77 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U' B U2 R' F' R' B2 L' D L'
617. 9.41 L' F' U R L2 F D' R' F R2 F2 D2 F R2 B R2 F' R2
618. 20.67 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B U B2 R' F' R' F2 U B2 F'
619. 8.70 D B' U L F' D2 B2 R' U' D2 F D2 F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2
620. 9.44 F L U' B' R D R' L2 B' L' U2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R U2
621. 10.87 D R' U B R D2 F' U' R2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L
622. 8.34 B2 L F R U R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F'
623. 8.21 D2 B' L' F U' F2 L' U' F2 U' R2 F2 U D R2 F2 U L2 R F2
624. 9.10 D' B' D' R2 U B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' L' F L B R D' B2
625. 9.47 R B D R2 F2 L U2 F' R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 R'
626. 10.82 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F L F U2 R2 D' B' U2 B R F2
627. 8.79 F' B L' U2 R2 B' L U F D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 D2 F B2 U2 L'
628. 12.07 D R' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' U2 F2 R U2 D R2 U B D' U' B2 F'
629. 11.50 R D' U2 B D2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B R' F2 R D' B2 R2 F'
630. 8.63 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 B' R B' U2 R' D' L2 R U'
631. 8.69 U D2 R U2 L' F U B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R
632. 8.85 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 R B2 R U2 R2 B D B2 D2 R B' F2 U
633. 8.84 R D R2 B L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' L' R' F U2 B' R U' F
634. 8.50 F L R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R D' B2 R U L' B' R2
635. 9.52 L' D L2 U B2 D B' L' U L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L'
636. 9.85 U2 L2 B2 L D2 R D2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 U B' F' R' B' L' D' U' B2
637. 11.61 R B' U' L2 D2 L D' F R2 U D2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 L'
638. 9.45 R F R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B U2 R' D L' D' R2 U' L R'
639. 9.69 L2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 L B2 U2 B D' U F' L B' L' U' B'
640. 12.28 F' R' B2 R2 F L D F U B2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U R2
641. 9.48 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D B2 F L2 R F' U F D' L F'
642. 11.34 F' U R2 B R' F' B D' B' R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D F2
643. 10.01 F R B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L F U B F' D2 L' B U2
644. 8.20 D L R2 F2 U F2 U L2 R2 D U B F' D' R B2 R' D U
645. 11.67 F' R2 D2 L' F2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F' D2 F D U
646. 9.58 D F' B U F2 D2 B' R' U2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 L' B2 R' U' R2
647. 7.79 L2 F2 D U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' U2 L U' R' D2 U' L' D
648. 15.12 B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B U' F' D' B2 D2 F' R' F2
649. 10.13 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D R2 D F2 L F2 U2 B L D' F R2 U'
650. 8.81 U2 B U D' R2 F L' F2 R U2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U
651. 9.77 L2 B L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L D' L B F2 U' F'
652. 10.78 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' R2 F' L' B R2 U L2 R' U L'
653. 9.72 U2 R2 L2 U F' L' B' L D2 R B2 R' F2 R' U2 R B2 L B
654. 8.25 L2 U' F R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D B L2 D2 L U' R D2 B
655. 8.69 F D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F R F D2 R B' U F2 R2
656. 8.84 R' U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U L B' D' B L2 F' L' U' L
657. 12.65 D2 L B' U R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B R U F2 L B2 F'
658. 8.19 F D2 U2 F L2 D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F R' U L' F D' B' D2 U2 F2
659. 7.31 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' R B' R2 D2 R2 D'
660. 7.90 R F' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R' U2 R F2 D2 F' U2 L D U2 B' D'
661. 8.29 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' F R' B' L2 D' U L' U'
662. 7.11 F L' U' D2 R' D2 B F2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U R2 B' R
663. 13.32 R D2 F' D L2 B2 R' B' L' U D B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D
664. 9.37 L' D2 R2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 B F2 D' R' U L' D F' R' U'
665. 8.32 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 R' F R2 F2 D R2 F' D' U2
666. 8.73 R F' R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 L U2 B L F' D' B'
667. 10.78 R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 D' L' D' U2 R B' U2 L D' F2
668. 9.56 D F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 R U L' F U F2 D2 U R2
669. 10.86 L2 U F2 D2 L' R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 U' L' F' D2 L' F D
670. 11.58 R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L' U2 F' D2 F L2
671. 9.68 B2 D B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L R' D' R U2 F R
672. 10.57 B2 D B2 D' U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' R F D L B' U2
673. 9.61 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 R D R' F D U' B' L2 F R'
674. 10.63 L F2 D R2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F' U' L' F2 D' R' F' L'
675. 11.29 R' D R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B L' F D U B' D' R2 U
676. 8.79 D2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F D B' D L' F D2 B' D'
677. 11.90 D' F2 L D2 F2 D2 U2 R U2 L B2 L2 F2 D' F' D L' D R B2 U
678. 10.33 U2 F B' R' B D2 B2 U L2 D2 L' B2 R2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 B
679. 7.59 U' L' B' U2 B R2 U2 B D2 B2 D U L2 U' L' B L2
680. 7.59 L D2 R D2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B' L' D' U R' F' U2
681. 9.24 F D2 F2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 L U2 F2 D B' D2 U2 R' D F' R2
682. 8.05 F D L D2 B U F' L F L2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' U R
683. 12.53 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D' B' U F L B' U' L2 D' B2
684. 9.02 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 F L2 D' R' D' F L U B2 L2 R'
685. 7.77 R' U R2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 D L' D B' L R2 B'
686. 9.77 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 L' F' L2 D2 R' U' L F L' B'
687. 10.16 L U' F2 R D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' R U2 B2 R2 D' F' L B' L' U L2
688. 10.56 F' U L2 F U' L F' B D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 U'
689. 8.07 L2 U2 F2 U B' D2 F' L R2 U F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 D' F'
690. 10.95 L2 B' R2 U' L B' R2 U2 B F2 U2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 R U2 L2 B2
691. 8.40 F B' U D B2 D2 F' R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 B2 U2
692. 9.50 F D2 F L2 F' R' B2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 D2 L B2 D2 F
693. 9.95 B2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 U L2 D L2 F U' F' L' B' R D2 F2 U B2
694. 10.22 D R D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F U2 D L R' D2 F' U' B2 R'
695. 9.88 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' U R' D' F R' B' R D' U
696. 9.34 L2 F' D L' F B D' B' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 D' L2 R
697. 8.49 R2 D2 F' U' D R F R D F2 D B2 R2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2
698. 14.36 L B R D' B2 L2 B' D F' B2 U B2 U F2 U' L2 U D2 R2
699. 9.62 R B U2 R D L' D2 B' U L D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L F2
700. 10.49 R' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' D2 F U' R B2 L B D F' U2 R'
701. 10.14 F2 L2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B' D' U' R' D2 B' U' F L R'
702. 9.40 L2 R2 U R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L' D B' F2 D' B2 U' F' R
703. 9.88 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R B' U' L2 U F R
704. 10.22 D L F2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B U2 B L U R F U B' L2
705. 10.34 R' D' B R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 B L F' D' R' U L R
706. 10.30 F2 U2 R U2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B' U' F U' B U2 B L
707. 8.85 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 R' F U' R D' R' D2 L
708. 11.81 U L2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R' U F' L2 R D R2 F2
709. 11.01 R U R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 U2 B' D2 F L2 U2 D F' D2 B D2 R' U
710. 8.46 B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 D L F D' B L' F' U2 B2 D L
711. 8.73 B2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 L F2 R' D F U L2 D' U2 B R F2
712. 10.62 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U' B2 L' F L F L U B R' U'
713. 9.01 U F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 L U F L2 D2 F' D2 F B2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2
714. 8.85 R' U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D B R' D' L B R2 B2 D2
715. 8.83 R2 U B D' F2 U R2 F D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 B2
716. 9.66 F D' L U2 R' U2 R B2 R2 F2 L F2 R B2 F' U2 R' D U F2 L'
717. 10.27 L2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F' L D2 U R' D R2 D2 B2 U' F2
718. 9.90 B' D' F U2 F' L' U' R F' B2 D2 F' R2 F U2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 D'
719. 9.85 L D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 L' B2 R B' D L2 R B' L F2 D F'
720. 8.32 D R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B D2 F' L R2 D' L B R'
721. 9.12 F2 U F2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L B' L' D2 B' D' R' F R B'
722. 7.34 F' D2 F2 L R2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R' F2 B D' R' B2 R2 D F' L2
723. 8.08 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U B' R' D U2 R D' U' L' F'
724. 9.33 B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 B' U2 F' D2 F D' L2 F D2 L' D U R' B
725. 7.35 U' D F' U R F2 B R L' F2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 F
726. 12.71 F' D R' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R B2 F D' F U' R B' U'
727. DNF(11.52) R U' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U L U' L' F' L2 D2 L
728. 8.49 L F' L D' F' D R2 L2 D' F' D2 B R2 F' U2 B' U2 D2 B2
729. 10.61 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U R' B2 R2 F D B L U' L2 R
730. 10.63 F2 L2 D R F' R' D' F R2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D'
731. 8.92 R' D F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 B' L' B2 R F2 R' U2 L
732. 9.49 L2 F B2 D L2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 B' U2 R' D R2 B2 L2 U2
733. 9.45 F R2 U L2 B U2 F L B2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 B' D2 L'
734. 13.09 D2 B2 R B L2 U R' D' B' F2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L
735. 9.43 F' U2 L' R' U2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 D' F' U F2 R B2 D2 L2
736. 9.74 L2 B2 U B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 L F2 D' B R' B2 U L' F
737. 13.17 B R' L U' L U2 F R2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L F'
738. 10.57 B' D2 L' B R F R2 U' R2 L2 F R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 L2
739. 8.53 D' U2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' B' F2 D L R' F2 L
740. 7.05 R' D2 U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 D' F' U R' D2 B' D2 U2
741. 9.24 R U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' B' L D' L2 B2 L F L R
742. 12.08 U2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' L2 D F R' B' L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2
743. 10.44 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 B R2 U2 B U B' R B' F' D2 U' B2 F2
744. 9.46 B2 L2 F L2 B' U2 D' L' D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D'
745. 8.33 B U R2 U' F' B U L F R B2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R B2 L2
746. 7.85 B' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D L2 F L' R' U' F2 L' D L
747. 9.56 B R B2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' D B' D' L B L R D'
748. 7.65 F B L2 F2 D' F2 B' L D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L'
749. 12.93 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 D R' B L2 U F D2 L B
750. 8.87 F2 R' L' U2 B D2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D'
751. 8.75 L D B' U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R' F L D'
752. 9.33 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L R2 D2 L B' R2 U L' R2
753. 9.37 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 U F2 D2 F' D2 L' R' F' U L D' R U'
754. 9.69 B U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U B U' B2 D' F2 L U R'
755. 9.50 L' F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 B R U F U2 B' D' L' D2
756. 9.66 F L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 F2 L B2 U' F L B2 L2 B D
757. 7.43 L' U B D2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F L B L' B' D' U' L2
758. 11.25 F' L2 B U L U2 D B' L' R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 R2
759. 10.35 U' L U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 U2 B' D2 F' R' U2 R D'
760. 10.10 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D R U' L U' F2 U' F U'
761. 8.44 L' U2 B' F' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 L' B U' R D U' F'
762. 8.84 D2 B D2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B R' F2 R2 D' B U2 R' D2 F
763. 8.04 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R F' L2 U' L' B2 F' R2 B' L'
764. 9.22 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L B U B F2 D' R F U L2
765. 9.62 B R U' D2 R' F' D L R2 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' F' L'
766. 9.72 L' B' D' B2 D2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 L' D2 R' U' L R F U'
767. 8.97 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 U' R2 B2 F L F D' U F D' F' L2
768. 10.04 B2 R U2 L F2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' R' D' U L' R D2 B U2
769. 8.54 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 B R' B' L2 D' F' R2 F2 U
770. 11.29 R D2 F' B2 L' U' R2 B' R D2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U2
771. 9.61 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 B' L D2 F' U2 B U L U F2 D2
772. 9.62 U' F2 L' B U2 B' F L2 F D2 L2 U2 D B2 L F' L2 B' D'
773. 8.89 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' B D' B2 R U L' B' D2
774. 11.75 R2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U B' F' L' B' D' R D' L2 U
775. 25.27 B' L2 U2 R U2 R D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 D B L D U2 B' R B'
776. 7.30 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F D L' B' D L R B F' U'
777. 9.61 F L2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 D' L' R2 F' D L R2 F' L'
778. 8.92 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R' F U F2 D' L' F' R' U2
779. 10.50 D2 R' B' U D2 L' U F2 D2 L B2 U2 D2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D' B'
780. 8.49 R' D2 R2 D' F L' B D2 L D2 R L2 B2 U2 L D2 L' B2 D F2 U2
781. 9.26 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 F' U F' R' D' L U' B' U2 L'
782. 7.95 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L U B' D2 U2 B2 R' D' F2
783. 10.03 U L2 U2 F2 L U2 R' B2 L U2 L' R2 F' U' L' R D R' U2
784. 8.96 B2 L2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L2 D' F U' R B
785. 9.89 U2 R F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 D' F U2 F' U2 R U' F
786. 9.24 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 F U' R2 B' L D' U L2 F L
787. 9.71 F2 B U F' U' L B' R' D2 B2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 U2 D2 R' U B'
788. 12.70 B2 U R' F' L2 D R2 D' F' U2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 B2 D' L2
789. 9.83 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 U' L' D R D' B' L
790. 12.69 B U2 B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L U' F2 R F2 D R' F L
791. 8.50 R2 F2 L' F B' L D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' D
792. 11.21 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 L' U2 F' L' U R2 D' B D2
793. 8.24 L' R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 U F2 L' U L B' D2 U B U2
794. 9.49 R U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D R' B F' L U R2 D2 F
795. 7.26 R' B L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 B R' B U' F2 D F'
796. 8.90 R' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 U' B2 R' B2 U B U R2 U2
797. 10.90 U B L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' R D B2 R2 D2 L' R' F'
798. 10.33 L' D2 B2 U' B' L F L F' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' F2
799. 9.23 U' F D R' F' R2 U' L2 D2 F R2 F2 B D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2
800. 9.28 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B D' L' F2 L2 B' R B2 F'
801. 9.38 F U R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 D L D2 F R D' F2
802. 8.65 U B L' B R' U R' L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L D'
803. 9.79 R' U2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B' L' F' U' B' R' F L U' R2
804. 9.44 R' U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' R F' D L2 D' F' L D
805. 9.46 L F2 R' F' B' D' F D2 R L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L F L2
806. 8.54 R' L2 U2 D R L D R2 F2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D R'
807. 9.21 U' R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F' D B D' B2 D' L B L'
808. 10.28 U2 D' L U L' F D' R' B2 U L2 U' D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R
809. 7.82 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 L' F L' D F L' U
810. 9.12 B D' L2 D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 B U B2 F2 L' B' L
811. 9.05 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 R B' F' D' F U B2 R2 D' R'
812. 8.33 B2 U L F U2 R' D2 L' D F2 U2 L' D2 R B2 L B2 U2
813. 9.72 L F2 L' B2 F2 R D2 L R B2 F2 U' B' R2 D2 R D2 F D R
814. 10.14 B2 U2 F D2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 U R F L U L' D' R F' R'
815. 9.52 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 L' F L2 R2 D' B2 F L' U' B'
816. 13.92 B2 R' D' R2 F2 L' D' F L B2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 L U'
817. 9.32 F' B2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' D F D' U' B R' D'
818. 9.38 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U L' R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2
819. 8.73 F2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 R D' L B' F2 L B F' R' B L'
820. 10.30 B2 R U B' R' F' B2 L' F R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' L2
821. 10.63 R D2 L2 F2 L' B' L D R2 D R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R F
822. 6.51 F U2 D F' R2 B' L' B' D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 B D L'
823. 10.27 L2 B2 L D' R2 U R B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 R' U
824. 9.93 D2 F' B' L' U L2 D' R U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F
825. 7.88 F L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R B2 U F U' R2 F L2 U
826. 8.95 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U B2 F' R D' L' F D' R
827. 8.89 D2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' L B' L' R' U2 R'
828. 12.19 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 R' D F' L R D2 L2 B' L2
829. 11.78 B2 L2 U L2 B R' F' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 U R D
830. 8.40 L F2 L D' F' B2 D R' U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L' F L
831. 7.24 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 B' D L' U' R U2 L' F2
832. 9.60 R2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U B2 L U2 R F' L B' D2 L' D' R2
833. 12.67 R B D B D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B' F' L D L R B F R
834. 8.93 U F' R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 U' R U' B R' U' F' U' R
835. 9.22 R F B2 U L' F B2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B' R
836. 12.17 U' F B R2 B2 R F2 D R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F L2 F B2 L2 D2 R
837. 7.24 F L2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 D F2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 F R' B L F2
838. 11.88 B' U L2 F U2 B U' L2 U2 R U2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R B'
839. 9.13 U2 R D' U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 B U2 L' U L2 F2 R' D2 U2
840. 9.32 L F L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B' U L B2 F' U2 R
841. 9.85 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F' U R' B2 D2 L' B' R2
842. 8.28 D' L' U' D2 L F D2 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' F
843. 10.61 F' D2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 D R F' D F2 U2 F' R2
844. 11.95 B' R2 F2 R' U L D2 F' U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D L'
845. 10.75 F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F' U R D R B F D L R2
846. 9.94 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R F D R U R F' R2 U' R'
847. 9.61 D F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F' R' U' F' D L B2 R' B' R'
848. 7.02 D' L' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F' L2 U' R D' R B2
849. 10.59 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B' D2 R2 B R' F2 U B R2 U
850. 15.73 L' D2 R2 U' R U B D' F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R D'
851. 8.57 B' F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F D R U2 F R B
852. 6.73 D' B' R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B' R' D' R' U F2 R' D'
853. 8.87 D F2 L' U2 L2 U L2 F L D2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2
854. 10.22 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R F2 U2 L' F U2 R D' L D' F U' R D
855. 9.20 R D R2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F L2 D' B D' L F' U2 R
856. 10.01 L2 B2 L2 D U R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U L F' U' L' R U' B R2 B2
857. 12.24 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L F U' L' U2 B F' D' F U2
858. 8.76 L D F R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B' L2 R D B2 L' U' L B' U2
859. 11.98 R' F' D2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 R' D B2 L2 U2 L U2 B'
860. 8.01 L2 F' B' D' L' B R' L' D R2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 B2
861. 11.48 R' F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 B U2 F2 U' L B' R D' F' U' F' L2
862. 8.36 D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' D R U2 B' L' R' F U B U'
863. 9.70 R2 U2 F' R F' B U' R B L2 B U2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 B2 L'
864. 10.52 F' D' L2 B R F' L B2 R2 D2 F2 B U2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 U' L2 U2
865. 9.08 B L' D2 R F2 U' F R2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 L'
866. 8.37 D' B R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 L B2 R U' F2 L' D2 R D F2
867. 8.45 F U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 L D2 L F2 L2 R' D' B' L2 B R B L2
868. 13.18 U' L U2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D B2 L' F U F
869. 11.67 F U2 R' B D2 L2 D' F U2 B2 D2 L2 F B2 U2 L2 B' L' F2
870. 9.39 U' F R2 L' F R2 B L2 U F2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' L D'
871. 9.89 R2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U' F' U L2 D L R' D U
872. 8.14 R' F' D' F D' R2 U' B L B' L2 B L2 U2 F R2 L2 F D2 B R2
873. 13.43 F' B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 R D L2 B U2 B2 F2 R F
874. 10.34 D2 R' L2 B2 D R2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L' B' F2 L2 R' D F' L'
875. 10.19 B L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U F2 D2 R' D' F2 D F'
876. 9.59 L2 B R2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B F U2 L2 U' F D' F2 L F' D2 U2 R2
877. 7.07 L F2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' R F2 D F' L U' L2 U'
878. 8.73 D2 L' B2 R F' R2 U' D L U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B L2 B2
879. 8.71 F D' R F' D2 F U2 L' U2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 F2
880. 6.81 D F2 L2 D F' U' L R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 L F
881. 8.79 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B U' L2 F L D U' L U2 R
882. 11.58 L' B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R U B2 F' U' L R F2 D' L'
883. 9.51 D B D2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L' D B L B F D2
884. 9.26 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' B' D' B' F' R2 D2 L2 D' L
885. 9.54 L2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R U L2 B R D L D R B2
886. 12.47 B2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 B L U' R2 F' D U2 L2
887. 9.54 L' D' F R' F2 B U' B L F R2 F R2 F' U2 B' D2 F U2 F2 U2
888. 8.88 F2 R' B2 R U2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' D F2 R' U2 F2 L R2 D'
889. 9.63 D2 R B D R F U' F2 L' D2 B U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2
890. 16.35 R' U' L2 F U' R D L2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D'
891. 10.23 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L F R B' L' D F D' B U'
892. 10.22 L2 F U2 F' D2 B R2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 U R' D L2 D' B D B' U2
893. 7.97 R2 U2 F' B2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' D F' U L' R
894. 9.82 D' F2 B' L' U R' D2 B U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 L' U2 L'
895. 8.02 B U L2 U2 B U F' U' R' U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 F L2 F D2 L2
896. 7.80 F2 L' D F' D2 B' R U2 F D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L'
897. 7.31 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 R U' F' D' B F' U' R D' U'
898. 9.06 B2 R' B L2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 U' L F2 R' F2 D' R'
899. 6.94 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F L' U R' B L' R2 U2 L2
900. 10.62 R D' L' F' U2 B' D2 R L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B'
901. 7.22 U' B' R U' D2 B2 R U2 D' L2 F B2 L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 B' D2 F2
902. 8.61 D2 F' L2 B U2 B U2 L2 B L2 F R U2 F' D R B2 U L F2 U2
903. 11.37 F' L F' D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 R' B L U L' D U2
904. 9.44 D' R2 F' R' L D' R' B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 U B' R2
905. 11.66 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 B' L2 F' D L R D' B2 D' R'
906. 7.91 B' L U R F' B R2 D' L' F' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 B D2
907. 10.85 U' F2 L' U' R' U2 B' U L D L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U F2
908. 7.55 U2 B2 U2 R' F' U' D' F' L U' B2 D F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2
909. 8.90 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 D L2 R2 F' L' B' U L F' L B2 D
910. 6.00 R U2 B D2 L2 B U2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B R U2 F' R'
911. 8.46 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U' F' L' R' U2 B' D L2 R2
912. 11.80 R' U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R' D B2 D' F U2 R B2
913. 10.36 U2 F2 R B2 R F2 R B2 L B2 U2 L2 B' R U' B2 L U L2 R U'
914. 9.55 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 R B R2 B' U2 F D U' R
915. 8.10 U B2 R F' B' D' R2 F' L' U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 F'
916. 11.09 F2 D L U2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R F2 U2 R F R2 D' F R U' R
917. 10.22 B U' F R B' U2 F' R2 U R B2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L F2 B2 L U2 R'
918. 8.81 R2 F U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B L U' L' B' D2 R2 D R
919. 10.72 F2 R2 F D2 R2 F D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' D R' U L' U R2 B' F2 R
920. 10.68 D2 R B' R2 F R' L B2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 B L'
921. 9.69 L2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 U R2 D2 R U2 F' L R2 B D2 L' B'
922. 7.97 U2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 D F2 U L' B2 R B' D2 B
923. 9.62 D2 F D2 B2 L2 R' D2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 U B2 F D' R' B2 D
924. 8.62 F L' B2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 D U' L' R2 B' D R2
925. 11.37 R2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 B' L' F' U' L2 R' D B D' F'
926. 8.53 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' R F D' L' U' L' F2
927. 8.66 L' D L' D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' L' D F2 U L' B' L2
928. 8.91 U' R F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2
929. 6.54 R2 D R U' F2 R' U L U' F' R2 B' D2 F R2 F R2 L2 B2 L2
930. 9.56 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 F R2 U' B2 L2 B U B2 F' R' F'
931. 8.91 F2 L' U2 F2 R U2 R U2 R D2 B' U F L2 R2 B2 R' U B L'
932. 8.28 F' U2 R U2 F2 L F2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L' F' U2 R' D2 U' L' F2
933. 9.66 B U2 B' R2 B D2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 D' B D2 U2 B2 R B D2 U'
934. 10.35 F' R2 B L2 B L2 U2 B F' R' D B D' L2 D L U F D
935. 9.67 R L2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 U B2 D2 L2 F R2 U' F D U' L' D'
936. 10.53 B' D R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' R' F L D B' R2 F' U F2
937. 13.32 R2 U F' B R2 D L D' R F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2
938. 10.28 R U' F2 U2 L2 F R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R' F' D2 L R U R2 F
939. 9.07 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 R F2 L U2 L' F2 D F' L2 B D F L2 B
940. 10.40 L D B D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 D' L' R U B' U
941. 9.84 B' L' B2 R' B U2 F2 D F2 U2 R U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R'
942. 11.04 L' F2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R B U F U B D' B' L'
943. 8.29 R2 D F R B' U' R F' R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 U' F'
944. 9.01 R F2 R' D2 L B2 R' B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F D L2 F' D' F2
945. 8.74 F2 B U' B' L' D L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 F L' U'
946. 8.97 L B L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 D' R F' L' D2
947. 7.60 U' B2 L' U F' U' D2 L B2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D2 L2
948. 9.66 D2 L2 R2 B L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' L' B' U2 R2 D2 R' B D L2
949. 8.47 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 B' L' U' F' U L' R' D F
950. 7.97 L D2 L D' F' B' U L' D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 B2 D2 L2 F'
951. 8.78 R' F' U F' B' U F2 D2 R' L2 U B2 U D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2
952. 11.59 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R D2 F L' R' F2 U R2 B' D F'
953. 10.78 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U L D F D' R2 B' F' L B2 L
954. 7.81 L' B2 U2 L' R2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 D' L F2 L U' F' R2 B2 R'
955. 9.77 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 D' U2 B D2 L F' L B' D2 B U2
956. 8.30 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D U2 F' L U2 B2 F
957. 9.00 F' L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 D' L R B U L2 B' D' L' D'
958. 10.09 L2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' L U R' U L B R' U R
959. 9.56 B2 R' U R2 U B' L2 F2 R' B2 U L2 U D F2 B2 U' F2 D' B2
960. 10.27 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 D F' L2 D2 R D2 F' D F' D
961. 9.02 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L' F' R' F L2 F2 U B' L F'
962. 9.77 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 F' L' D' F2 L B2 U2 B' U'
963. 9.31 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R' B2 U' L' R2 F' D U'
964. 8.81 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B U' R D' U2 B2 F2 R U2 F
965. 8.84 B U2 L2 D B L' B D' R F2 R2 U D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D B2
966. 11.80 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 F D2 F D2 L D L2 B U2 F R' D' F2
967. 9.33 R' F2 B U L' U2 F2 U' R F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2
968. 12.71 D L2 U2 D F2 D' L F' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R'
969. 9.07 F2 R2 F' D2 B F L2 F R2 U2 L R B D' L R2 U B' U F2
970. 9.59 F' D L2 D' U L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 U' F' D' R D F2 L2 B' R2
971. 10.90 B D2 R' F2 L F2 R U2 R2 B2 L F2 B' U R2 D L' F U' L' B
972. 10.78 F U B' U2 D L2 B R B2 R2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 L2
973. 8.02 F U L2 B2 U R2 U B R' L2 F' B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2
974. 9.30 D2 R2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' R2 D' F2 R B' F U' B'
975. 10.05 D2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 L B' U F L' R U L B'
976. 11.44 R2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L' F' L' F' L' B' R D' L'
977. 9.17 B' R' B' L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B' L2 U' B F' D' U
978. 9.46 B U' B' L' D2 L F D' R L2 D F2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 U'
979. 9.33 R' B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R U' B U F D' L B F'
980. 9.52 B2 R B2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 F R' U B D B2 F' R
981. 9.37 D' B D R' B L' F D2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U'
982. 10.59 U2 B R2 D' R2 D B2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L' F L' F' R' F' U
983. 11.19 U B' U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R B R' U2 B2 R F'
984. 10.66 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B R U' R' B2 L F2 D F2 D2
985. 8.68 F U F' U2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B D2 F' U2 F2 R2 L'
986. 7.32 R' B U F2 U L2 D F' R' U2 D2 F R2 F U2 B' R2 B' R2
987. 10.25 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D R2 F' D' B L' R' D F2 D2 F U
988. 9.79 B U2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F L D2 B' D R' U' L2 B F'
989. 8.51 D' L' U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' D' B2 R' U2 L F'
990. 9.99 F U2 F2 R B2 R' F2 L' R F2 R' D F' L' F2 R2 F2 L' D
991. 10.09 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' F' U R D2 B R' D L D2
992. 10.89 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 B' U F U' F' L' D R' D2 R'
993. 9.05 L2 R U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L' U F' D' B2 D2 U' B U2
994. 9.13 U2 F' B R' L' F2 B' U F2 B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L D
995. 6.77 F' R U R' F2 U B' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 R F2 R D2 B2 D2 L B2
996. 7.84 F R' U' L2 F' B2 U B R' U2 B2 R' L2 D2 L U2 D2 R' D'
997. 11.86 F R D2 U2 B D2 B2 F D2 R2 F U2 R2 L B' R D L U' F L'
998. 9.53 F2 B2 U2 R2 L D L' B' R' F' R2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 B2
999. 7.29 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F U B' L D U2 R' B U
1000. 11.74 R U B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B' D' L' R' F2 U B
1001. 8.99 L B D2 B2 R' D F' U2 F U2 B' D2 F R2 F' R U2
1002. 8.64 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D R F2 R2 D2 R' F' R' U' L U'
1003. 8.32 R' U2 B2 L' F B R U' F L2 F2 D2 B' R2 L2 D2 F U2 B2
1004. 9.49 L2 D2 F L2 B U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R U' F D F' L' D2 L2 D2 F2
1005. 8.66 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' U' F' D' R' F' L B' F D2
1006. 7.74 B2 R L2 B U B U D L' U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U L2
1007. 9.65 R F' R B2 U B' U' D B L' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U D F2 R2 B2 D2
1008. 8.96 U' F D2 F2 R2 D' F L U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R2 F'
1009. 8.91 D2 F U2 B2 D B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D
1010. 12.68 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 F R2 B L R' B2 R2 B
1011. 9.11 D' L B U' D F2 D' R D F U2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 D2 F
1012. 10.36 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D F L' D2 F D B' D2 R2 F'
1013. 8.69 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 D L2 B U L D L U L R' F' U2
1014. 13.55 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 U' R U' R D' L' F' U' L2 F' R'
1015. 11.94 D' F2 R2 F2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' F2 L U B' F L2
1016. 8.64 D2 L2 U2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B' L' U R F D F' D' B F2
1017. 8.36 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 F' U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F L D F'
1018. 9.36 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 R2 B R2 F D' R D' R' B U' B U2 B
1019. 9.30 L' B2 R' B2 U L' B D F D2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L2
1020. 8.89 D2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U' L U F' L' B U' R2 U F2 R'
1021. 12.88 R' B R2 U F2 D' F2 B L U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2
1022. 11.67 B2 R' U' F2 R F' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B D2 F' L2 U2 B L'
1023. 11.13 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 L U L' B F' U F2 R D' F
1024. 9.69 R' L2 F' B2 L B2 U2 L2 D B U2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 F
1025. 10.03 U' B' D2 R' B2 F2 D2 R D2 L' D2 L2 F' U' R' B R2 F2 L2
1026. 11.02 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' L D2 R F' U' R D2 L' D2
1027. 9.53 B' F' L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F2 R' B' R2 B' U' F' L2 R U2
1028. 10.29 L2 U' F L U2 L U' B2 D2 F' L2 B D2 F' L2 F R2 F R B2
1029. 9.42 U' L2 B R' D R' L' B R2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 L' D'
1030. 7.78 L' D F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U R2 B U L' U' F2 R B'
1031. 8.14 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' U' L B L2 U2 F2 R2 F R' D B2
1032. 10.01 D R2 B' R' D B2 L2 F' L B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D
1033. 9.38 R U2 R F2 R2 U2 B' D L' U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2
1034. 8.82 U2 B' L' F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 U F2 L D' U2 F U2
1035. 11.37 D' F' U B2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R B' R2 F2 L U L2 F'
1036. 9.27 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 R' F R2 D F' L' F D2 L2
1037. 7.71 U' F2 D' F B R' F L2 B D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 R' B2 U2
1038. 11.97 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 L2 F' L2 R F U' L2 F' D R
1039. 8.02 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' L F' D2 U' R B R2 F' L'
1040. 11.80 D U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D B' R F2 D2 L F D' U L2 B2
1041. 9.23 L R2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F' U2 F' D' L2 U R U'
1042. 9.75 R D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B D2 L U F' U' B' L' R'
1043. 9.84 U2 R L2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 L' B2 F L B D L2
1044. 9.24 R F2 D B' R' L' F U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 R F2 B2 L' U'
1045. 6.87 B' U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U' L R' B L D2 L2 B2 U'
1046. 11.24 B U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' R B F2 D' F R D2
1047. 8.82 D L B2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 D L F D2 L D2 B2
1048. 11.26 U B2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B D U R B' L F L D' U2
1049. 8.93 B' U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L U' R' B U2 B2 F' D' R'
1050. 9.44 B' D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R B' F' R' U B2 D R F2
1051. 8.17 R' B U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R F U L' U R' D2 F2
1052. 11.77 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 B' U2 L2 R B2 U' R F L B'
1053. 9.27 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B D' F' U L D L' R D2 U'
1054. 10.53 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R' D' B R U' L2 B' L'
1055. 11.71 D' R U L U2 F' D B U' B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2
1056. 9.11 L F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 B' D' L2 U' R' B R2 B2 F
1057. 7.52 U' D2 L D F' L' B U2 F' U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' R2
1058. 8.03 R' B' U' B2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B L D U2 F2 L' B U
1059. 10.76 F2 L D' R' U D2 R U D2 B R2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B L
1060. 11.64 L2 U' F U' D B U2 R B' L U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D
1061. 9.87 U B R2 U L D R' U R2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U
1062. 10.72 B' L2 U' F2 L' B U' D2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 D
1063. 10.07 B' D' F' U' F' R' U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U
1064. 11.13 L B' U2 D B2 R' U' F2 L R2 U D2 R2 L2 D B2 D F2 L2 U D
1065. 8.61 U F D' R' L U' B U2 R D2 B2 L D2 R' L' F2 D2 L2 B' R F
1066. 11.11 U' L U R F' B' L B' U R' U L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2
1067. 11.56 B2 U2 R2 D' F B' U R' F U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 L B2 R' D2 R
1068. 10.84 L2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R B2 R D2 U2 B2 D L2 F' D F2 U R' F U
1069. 9.04 D2 F U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R D U B' L2 D R' F2 D2
1070. 12.40 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 U' F D' L R' F' R
1071. 8.12 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D2 F L' D B L B' R2 U2 L'
1072. 9.63 F L D L' F' B' L F R' U2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 D
1073. 13.70 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B R' F L2 D' R B D2 L B
1074. 9.93 U2 D' R2 U' B U' R' D U2 B2 L2 B D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B U2
1075. 8.27 D B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 B U' L' U' R B D2 U' B2 U2
1076. 8.73 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D U' R2 L' D' F' D B F' U' L2 R2
1077. 9.04 R2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 B' D' R2 B' D2 U2 F R' F2 U2
1078. 8.09 D R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U B2 F L2 R2 U R' B D' F2 R
1079. 8.91 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B D' R F' D U F R' U' L'
1080. 8.01 B D2 R L U' R' B L B F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2
1081. 9.63 D' R' B U F' B2 R' B2 U R' F2 D B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2
1082. 10.58 U2 F2 B U R' D2 F B2 R' B U2 F L2 F L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2
1083. 10.30 R' L' B' D L U L D' F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U
1084. 9.42 L F R D R' D L' F2 R2 D2 F U2 D2 F U2 F' U2 D2 R D'
1085. 8.83 F D' B' L' B' L2 F D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R' U2 D2 B' L
1086. 10.56 F R B' D2 F D F L' B F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2
1087. 10.15 U2 B2 R L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 D2 L D2 U2 F' U2 B2 L B
1088. 9.35 F L U2 R D2 L B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 D' L F U' L2 U2 R F'
1089. 11.02 L' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B D2 L B' F D' B2 L D' B2
1090. 8.40 R F D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' L B' U B' U' R'
1091. 9.15 R2 U' R' B U2 D' R U2 L' D2 F D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F U2
1092. 6.84 U D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 B' D R' F L2 D2 U B F2
1093. 9.40 B U' B' D L' F2 U2 F B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2
1094. 10.91 R' L2 U L' F U' F B2 D L' F2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 L B2 R F2
1095. 10.53 L D2 L2 R' B2 L D2 R F2 U2 B2 F L2 D L' B2 L' B' D2 R'
1096. 9.58 B' U R B R' D F U' F R2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 B R2 U2 F2 U2
1097. 9.80 U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R2 B R D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R' U'
1098. 8.51 R U F L2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L B2 R U2 L B U L' B2 D R2 B2
1099. 8.06 L2 B U2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 R' B' U2 F L F D L2 R' D
1100. 10.62 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' B' D2 U' L F2 R2 B' F'
1101. 8.41 U2 L U L' B U R' B2 U F U2 F' B R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2
1102. 8.69 D2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L U F' U B' R' D' B' R' F
1103. 11.74 D F' L' D' F U R F' U' L' F2 R2 U2 F2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2
1104. 8.98 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' B D' L' U L2 U2 F2 U2 F
1105. 8.93 U2 B U2 F D' F2 R F' R2 F R2 F' D2 B L2 B' L2 F' L U
1106. 9.74 B' U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R U B D B2 D B2 L
1107. 9.33 B F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R' F D' B F2 U' R D U'
1108. 8.90 F' B2 L' U2 L' B U' F2 D' R B2 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 L B2 L' U2
1109. 10.01 R2 B D' B' R' D2 F D2 R F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 D2 R B2 D
1110. 11.78 R2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 U B' R D' B D F' L2 F
1111. 7.20 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B L' B' L B2 D' F L B' R
1112. 7.44 F' D' B2 U2 B U2 R2 B L2 F R2 B D2 L' D U2 B' F' D' F
1113. 12.11 R2 U' R U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U B2 D' R' B' R' F2 L D L'
1114. 9.63 R' F' L U D F U2 R F D R2 L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2
1115. 8.19 D2 L F' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D2 F U2 D2 F' B2 U2 F' B'
1116. 7.78 U R U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' U2 R' D B U' L2 R'
1117. 7.94 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 L F2 L D2 B2 F' L2 U2 B' U' B2 L F R'
1118. 10.21 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L' B' F2 U' F2 L2 B' R' U2 F2
1119. 8.16 F U2 B' D' F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 B R' B U L F2 D
1120. 8.87 F2 D' R F2 B' D2 L F R U2 R F2 U2 L D2 R B2 U2 D2 L
1121. 9.41 U2 F' L' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F D L' D' U' R B D
1122. 8.85 R' U' F' B L U B2 R' D' L2 B' R2 F R2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U2
1123. 16.39 B L' R2 F' D2 B F D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B D2 L D' R B2 U' F' R
1124. 8.70 D L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L F' U B F L' R D R' D
1125. 11.88 F L2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B F' L' D' B D2 F2 U L' R2 U'
1126. 8.64 D' B R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B' D2 L' U B2 U L' D
1127. 8.05 D' L U2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B L R' D2 F R D2 R
1128. 11.51 L F2 R' U' B D R2 F R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U F2 D'
1129. 7.57 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 R' B R' F' U F2 U R' B2 F2
1130. 9.46 R2 B2 R' F2 R U2 B2 U2 R' F2 D B2 R B' U2 F U L R' B'
1131. 10.57 U' F2 B' L' B' U L2 U R2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R B
1132. 8.36 L2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' F' U2 B2 F R U2 R' B'
1133. 9.06 D2 R D' F2 D U R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F D2 U' L F2 L' F2
1134. 10.26 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U R D' U R B' F2 D2 F R D'
1135. 8.93 B' L2 U B' L2 U B2 L B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 R F2 R' F2 B2
1136. 11.75 L2 B' U' L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 R D' R' U2 B L R2
1137. 8.62 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 L B2 F2 D R' B L B' F' R' D L'
1138. 9.53 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L' F D2 B' R2 D U' R D
1139. 8.26 F2 R' U' R' F' U' D2 B L2 U2 D' R2 U F2 U F2 B2 L'
1140. 7.58 U2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' U2 F L F2 U' B' D L2 F' U'
1141. 7.26 D' F L' B2 L2 F U' L' U2 R F2 R U2 L' D2 L2 B2 D' R
1142. 10.61 F' U2 B' D2 F L2 B' F2 D2 R' F L' R' D U' B U R2
1143. 9.48 R2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L U2 F2 U' R U' B' D
1144. 6.95 B2 L' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 F' U2
1145. 9.34 L2 F' D2 F R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R' F D2 F2 L B2 U B R'
1146. 8.47 B L' U D' B' D' F' L' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 U'
1147. 7.24 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B F2 L B' D F' L' D B2 L U2
1148. 7.29 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R' B' U2 R' B2 D' B' R' F
1149. 10.33 B' D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 L2 B' D' R U B' D' L2 F D L' F
1150. 10.17 L B L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F U2 L' F2 L' U2 F'
1151. 9.30 D R' U2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 B R2 D2 B R2 B L B2 U F2 U' F' U'
1152. 9.26 F' R2 B F2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 R2 U L F R F' R' B2 D' F2 U
1153. 13.09 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 U B' R2 B R B' R U2 B'
1154. 10.96 B2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 L F2 R' B D F' L' D U' B R' B'
1155. 6.53 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 R U2 L' F2 L B2 R' B' D2 B2 F2 L F2 R
1156. 9.06 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D L' B F2 U B' L' R2 D2 L' U'
1157. 8.39 U' L' U' R' F B U2 F D F B2 L2 U2 D2 F' B2 R2 B' R2 D2
1158. 9.47 R U2 B2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 R' U R2 U B' U' F L D'
1159. 10.37 L B' U' D F2 R B D2 L D2 B2 L D2 F2 R U2 D2 R' U2 F'
1160. 8.13 F' D2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U F' U' L' B F' U2 B
1161. 10.07 R D F L2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' L' F U2 B' L
1162. 10.06 D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 D L R B2 U' F' D' B' R' D F2
1163. 9.17 D2 F' D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 R2 D R B' L' U' F' D' F2 L'
1164. 10.05 D' L2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 L' F R' U R' D2 R2 B R2 D2
1165. 11.08 D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B F2 U2 D F2 L' R' U R2 B' F U
1166. 11.88 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D' U L R' F L' D B2
1167. 10.44 R L' F' U F D' R2 F R D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2
1168. 11.12 L2 U B D2 F2 U' R' U2 D2 R2 F2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F2 R U
1169. 9.03 R' F2 D' B2 D L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' R F' R2 F2 R B' L R' B'
1170. 8.47 B' U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R' U2 F' R' B' R' U2
1171. 7.06 B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 R D' L2 R2 B' D F2
1172. 9.85 L2 B L B2 U2 D L B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 B'
1173. 8.60 L B' D2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 U' L' D R' B' R2 U'
1174. 9.13 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D2 L U L F D' L' F L' B
1175. 9.30 U L2 D B2 R' D L F' L F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D
1176. 11.10 L U F2 D2 F D2 U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B' U B2 U B' L F U2
1177. 8.52 D2 L' F2 L R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F U2 L D2 L' U B L2 F2
1178. 9.44 B U R F2 L2 D B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' L' D2 F' R2 D B2 D
1179. 10.48 U' B L2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D R2 B' U' R' B2 R2 B U'
1180. 9.52 F' D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B2 U' F L U' R' B' U2 L' F D'
1181. 11.17 B' R' B U F R L2 B L U2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 D
1182. 8.82 R B' D2 F' U2 B U2 F U2 B R2 B U' F2 D' L B' F2 D L2 F'
1183. 8.93 F' D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' B L D2 L2 R F' U' L2
1184. 10.59 U F' D2 B D2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 D L B F2 D2 U F' L
1185. 9.79 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L U F R D' F D' L
1186. 7.96 F' R2 L2 U F2 L' F R F' L2 U L2 D' L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2
1187. 9.03 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B R F L B' U B2 L B' U'
1188. 9.26 R B' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F' R U2 F U' R' U2
1189. 8.64 L' D2 R' F' U2 F' U F2 R D2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L' U
1190. 10.43 D' F2 L2 B R F2 D F B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L B2 R2 D2
1191. 10.03 L2 D L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U R U2 L U' F U' B' R2
1192. 10.47 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' B L' R2 U L F2 D2 R' B
1193. 7.74 F R2 D L U D2 B R' L2 D2 L2 U2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L
1194. 7.35 D R2 D L U2 F R' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' L'
1195. 7.84 D L2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L' F L2 R D' B2 U L R2
1196. 8.25 F2 D' L2 F R' U' L' U' B U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B L2 F' R2 D'
1197. 8.83 L2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' R B2 R' D2 U' B R B' D2
1198. 9.94 F2 L2 F L2 F U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F L2 R D B2 R' B' L U L' F2
1199. 7.75 F' L U L D2 F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 L D B2 L' R2 F D R
1200. 9.48 U B' R2 F L2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F' R' F2 L D' B U
1201. 9.99 D2 R' F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F L B' U' L' B2 R
1202. 11.19 L2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 D L' F2 D' L D' R2 U2 B'
1203. 12.35 B2 D' L' D' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 U F' L B U' F U2 F
1204. 8.85 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U B' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 F L F
1205. 10.02 B' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 B' L' U' F2 R' D2 L' F2 D
1206. 6.30 L' D2 U F' D2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F L2 R2 D' F' U2
1207. 8.91 R' B2 R L' B' L2 F' D' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R U2 F2 R2 D'
1208. 10.52 R2 F L' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D' B U' L B' R' D' F'
1209. 8.56 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 R' D F' L' B' D2 L B' L' U2
1210. 12.62 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R' U R F2 D2 L' B U
1211. 9.37 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D U' R' F L2 D B
1212. 9.88 R D2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 R' U L' B' L' B F2 U' R
1213. 8.27 D F R U' L2 U' B R U B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U L2
1214. 12.19 U2 L' D2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F D' B' D' L' U L' R' U2
1215. 9.32 R L U' F' B R U B' D F' D2 F' L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2
1216. 13.55 U R' B L B' L B' R2 F U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' D2 L2 B2 D' F2
1217. 9.61 D2 R' B2 U' D F2 R B' U2 R2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B
1218. 9.54 B F2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L U B2 U2 B' D2 F2 L
1219. 9.67 U' F2 L R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 U B F' L' B R F2 L2 B'
1220. 7.65 D B' U R' F2 D B R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L D'
1221. 11.51 U2 L' D F2 D2 F' R B2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 B R2 F'
1222. 14.83 R U L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 D U2 L B2 D L D'
1223. 7.56 D R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' L' D B' D' B2 D F' U L'
1224. 8.37 L2 D F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R D' L2 B D' F L R F R'
1225. 9.31 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' D' B' R2 B' R' D' F U
1226. 7.50 D2 F R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B U B2 U' R B L U F' L B'
1227. 7.84 F R2 B D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 U L' B L D B L' U2 F
1228. 9.96 U' L D R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B R U' L D2 F' D B
1229. 7.77 D' L F U' F2 D' B R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L B
1230. 9.09 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 F L' D U F D L' B2 L R
1231. 9.13 U' F2 L F2 U' L F U2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L F2
1232. 8.85 F' R2 U2 B' F' R2 B' L2 F' D B' R2 D' U R' D2 R2 B F
1233. 8.18 D R2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L F2 L' F R B' U' R B2 D2 U
1234. 8.93 F U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 D R' D2 L2 U F' U'
1235. 9.17 D' R2 D U2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 R' B L R D2 L' D2 F L D'
1236. 11.24 B' D F B2 R2 U' B' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2
1237. 11.47 U F' R2 B2 D R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' U' F2 R' B2 U2
1238. 9.55 L F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R B2 F2 L' B L F' R2 D R2 U2 L D'
1239. 10.77 D L R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L D R2 D2 R B' D'
1240. 9.44 U L' B D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 F' L' D' R' U2 R2 D
1241. 9.45 L' U B2 U F' U' R' B' D' R2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F'
1242. 11.29 F' L2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 D R' D U B' L' F U' F2 D2
1243. 8.71 F R' B2 R2 U B R' B2 R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' L' U
1244. 8.11 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 U R' D' L2 R F R
1245. 9.87 U' L' U' F R2 L' B L F2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 B2
1246. 10.25 F2 L' F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F D2 R U F2 U' L' D2
1247. 11.11 R F D' L2 D L2 U F2 L2 D L2 D L2 D F U' R B2 L' F2 D'
1248. 11.70 F' L F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F' R D' B U L' D'
1249. 8.51 R F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' R2 D2 R2 F2 B' R F2 D' L B R2 F2 L2 D
1250. 9.64 F' B D' L' D2 F' L D' U2 F U2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 D
1251. 10.28 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B' L' D U L2 D B F U' R'
1252. 11.81 B D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' U' B D F' U' B2 F2 L'
1253. 9.72 L' F' U2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 R U2 L' U2 B2 D2 B' D F2 R2 U B' R'
1254. 9.11 R2 D U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B L2 U' L F2 L2 U2 B2
1255. 9.87 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F D2 F R' D L' F' U B U F' R'
1256. 10.62 D F2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B D' B' L' F2 L' B' U L' F'
1257. 13.77 U2 F2 R' D2 R F2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 D U F' L2 B R B
1258. 9.36 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 U' B L' D F2 U F' D2 B' R'
1259. 9.02 B2 L' U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F L' U' F D B L' D2
1260. 10.40 B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 U F' D2 L B' R'
1261. 8.82 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 L D2 B D' L2 F R' D' L
1262. 9.84 B' R' D F U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 B' L' D' F' D2 U' F2 L'
1263. 9.09 F' U2 F' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L U2 B D U' R D2
1264. 11.04 R2 D2 B U2 L F D R2 L' D2 R B2 R D2 R' D2 L F D
1265. 10.83 U D R F' L' F2 U B' L' F' L2 F D2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2
1266. 8.64 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 U L' B F' L'
1267. 9.30 L' D' B' D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R B' D B2 D' F2 D
1268. 9.13 F' L U2 F' D' R U D2 R' F R2 F' B' U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B2
1269. 8.33 D B L2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 F U2 L2 F R' B2 D' R2 U2 L F L2
1270. 8.04 R L U' F2 L' B' L U' B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 B'
1271. 9.21 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 F R2 F' L2 F' U2 L' U2 B' D R D F R2 D
1272. 9.35 F' L' B D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 B' U' B2 L R U' B'
1273. 9.31 F2 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 B' D' R' U F L2 B' L D B'
1274. 11.62 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R D F' D2 R F2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R L2 U2 L'
1275. 9.99 R' U' F2 D R D' F D2 R' B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' B
1276. 8.26 B2 D R2 B2 D' B U R' F' B L2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2
1277. 12.16 L2 D' L B2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L R U2 R2 U' F' U' B F D' U
1278. 9.33 F R U B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' U2 B R2 U' R2 U B F2 L D'
1279. 11.89 B2 U B' D B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' L' B2 L2 B' L R' U
1280. 9.02 B2 U2 L2 D F2 B' U F U2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 R L2 B2 R'
1281. 8.91 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L' U2 R2 F2 U B D R U R2 F' R2 B'
1282. 9.98 L' F' R D2 R2 D2 B L2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 U' D2 R2 D F' L
1283. 10.11 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B U' L2 D R' B F2 U' L2 B2
1284. 11.55 B2 U' D' R F2 D F' L D2 L U2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 U F2
1285. 9.82 B' U2 R' F2 L B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L B2 R' D R' U2 F' U R' U2 F'
1286. 11.03 B L2 U2 R B2 R U2 B2 R F2 R U B2 D' L D F' U' B
1287. 12.91 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R U' B2 D R D B D U' F2
1288. 8.83 L2 U' L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 R B' D B2 L2 B D' L'
1289. 8.00 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F R B2 D F R' B U' F2 D2 B'
1290. 9.96 R' U R B' R L B' R' L2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B
1291. 9.73 D2 F2 B' D L2 F' R L2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U' R F'
1292. 7.87 R' B U L B' D F' B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' D
1293. 10.04 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 U' F D2 L2 R D2 F R D
1294. 8.44 F' D' L2 D U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R F L2 U2 F' R B
1295. 11.16 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R2 F' R2 D F' U' F2 L2 R'
1296. 9.67 U' B2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 R' D' R' F' L B2 R' B
1297. 10.25 R' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 F R' F R' D' F R U2 L'
1298. 9.18 D2 R' L F U' F2 R B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 U' L'
1299. 8.56 F U F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B2 R' B L' B2 F' L2 R D2
1300. 8.31 U2 F' D' B' U' D2 R' F R' L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' B2
1301. 9.16 U2 L' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B' R2 U2 R' B D
1302. 12.26 F U2 F' D2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 L' U' B' L' B2 U2 R' F2 U2
1303. 14.40 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 R F' R' F2 L B2 D B' F' U
1304. 11.23 U F D R2 F B R' B' R F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R' D'
1305. 10.32 B2 L2 B' U B2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R' B L2 F L D F2
1306. 7.85 B' U' R D2 F B2 L D B' R2 U2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R D2 L D2 L2
1307. 10.02 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D U2 B2 R F U R2 B2 U' B R2 F' R2
1308. 10.85 D2 R' F U' F2 B' D' R B2 L' F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 U2 D F2
1309. 8.31 F' U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 F' R' B' U L D R B L
1310. 9.12 U2 R' U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U F' R' D L' F2 D' R2
1311. 9.56 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 B' D' L D2 R' D F' U L
1312. 8.46 R' U L2 U F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R F L2 B2 U' B' R' F
1313. 10.96 B U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 R' B U2 F' R B F' D' B2
1314. 8.33 L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 D' F R U B' L U2 L B' R2
1315. 8.44 L F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F D' L2 U' R' F L' F' U2
1316. 8.62 B R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B R U' B L R F2 D F
1317. 7.26 L' D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R U2 L F R B D' U2 L F' U
1318. 11.13 R F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D2 B2 L' B' D' R' U' L2 R F'
1319. 10.04 L D' L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 D B D' R2 B2 R F2
1320. 8.96 R' U2 B' L' D2 B' U R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F' U2
1321. 8.34 U' F2 L B' U' D R' F L F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 U L
1322. 10.69 D L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 R' D U2 B
1323. 10.87 L' F' D2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U L D B2 L B2 U2 F'
1324. 7.53 B2 R' F2 U F L2 D' B' U2 L F2 R2 B2 R U2 R D2 R2 U2 L' D'
1325. 8.86 L B2 L2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' U' R F' R B' L' U B2 L
1326. 7.41 B2 D B2 U L' B' D L F B2 D2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L
1327. 10.12 F D F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L' B' L B F' L' R'
1328. 9.53 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 B' U2 R D F' R D U2 R2 F'
1329. 10.21 B' L2 B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R B D F2 L B' D2 B2 U2
1330. 8.75 F L2 R2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B R2 D F' R B2 R F2 R2 D2 U2
1331. 9.12 L' U2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 F' R' B U F2 L' D' F2
1332. 8.91 F' L2 U L U F2 L B' R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U' D' L'
1333. 8.18 F' U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 R F2 D' L2 R' D F' L B'
1334. 6.80 R' B R2 B D2 L2 B L2 F' U2 B' L F2 D U' R' F2 L R
1335. 7.48 B D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 B U2 F2 D F2 L' D' B2 F D'
1336. 7.61 R2 D2 U' R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R B2 R' F' L' U' F' L' U2
1337. 8.72 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R U' L' F' R' U2 L' U' F D
1338. 8.84 F' L' U' B2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B' F R D' U2 R2 B2
1339. 7.99 F2 U' R2 U2 D' R' D' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 D' R2
1340. 11.19 B U2 B L2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 F' R' D F' R D F2 R' D' L' B
1341. 7.76 F2 U B' R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U L2 U2 B2 U R' B F R U' L' F2
1342. 8.58 B L' D F2 D' R B D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 B' R
1343. 11.72  L' F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 U L2 R' B' U' R F L D2
1344. 8.22 R' B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B U' F L' U2 B2 R2 D2
1345. 9.54 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U' L F' D' B L' R2 B' F2 U' R
1346. 9.14 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R F' D L U2 B U'
1347. 9.03 R B U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L D B F' L R' F'
1348. 9.00 B' D2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L D2 R D2 U' B L' U2 R
1349. 10.82 U B' R2 U2 B F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' L R' F L' B R' U
1350. 11.69 B' L F R2 B' D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' U' R' F' D2 F' D B'
1351. 6.38 L' F2 R' F2 B' L2 U D' L D' R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2
1352. 7.99 U B D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 L' B U F' D' F' U2 B2
1353. 10.01 R U R2 U D2 B' R' U B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D F U
1354. 10.22 R L' F2 B' U' R2 F D2 R D2 R' L' F2 R' D2 B2 D2 U L
1355. 10.57 D' L2 B2 R2 B F2 U2 B F2 L2 F L' F' L' R' B' F L
1356. 12.35 B2 D' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L R' D' F2 L2 U2
1357. 10.34 R' B2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' B D R F' R B' R D L
1358. 10.06 L' F L D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L' D2 L2 B D2 R F2 U L2 B'
1359. 9.98 B' U' L' U L2 U B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' L U2 B R' F' L' D
1360. 8.73 D2 F U' F' L2 B L U' R2 U2 F B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 B'
1361. 8.29 L B2 L' U2 R D2 R F2 D2 L2 F L F' D B' F2 D U R' F2
1362. 10.26 L U' R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 D L2 F' L' U F'
1363. 6.06 F' L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L F L2 D F R' B'
1364. 8.18 U B' R' U R2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 R' B R' D L' F' L2
1365. 11.54 R2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 D' U' L' D B L R' B D U F D'
1366. 16.40 B D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B D B2 R' U F2 U' B F
1367. 8.06 D2 R' U B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 L' U F' D B F2
1368. 8.56 B2 D' B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D B D2 L U2 B2 L' U R U2 F
1369. 7.44 R2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' D' U' F' U L' D R2 D'
1370. 10.38 B' L2 F U L' D2 F' D' R B2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R' F
1371. 7.41 D L F' L2 D B2 U B2 R2 D' U' B' F D L' R2 U2 F
1372. 9.29 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F L2 D2 B F D L' B2 L U F' R D' B2 L'
1373. 8.73 R D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 F' D' U L D F U R2
1374. 9.22 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 R' U B2 R2 D2 B' U' B' F2
1375. 9.48 B' L U2 R2 B U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' L' R' B' L2 D B' F'
1376. 9.24 D2 R2 U2 R D2 L D2 L' F2 L B2 F' U' R' B2 R B' L' D2 B
1377. 9.86 R2 U2 R' F2 L D B' L U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D F2 D R2 L
1378. 8.66 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 U' B D F' L U' L2 R2 B' U
1379. 9.61 U' R2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' R' B R2 B D' U R B2
1380. 7.10 D2 F L F' L2 F R' F' U2 B U2 R2 F L2 B' L2 F D2 U
1381. 9.27 R2 L F2 D F R U' L' D R' B2 R' D2 R U2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2
1382. 10.05 D F L B2 U R' L U B2 R2 F' D2 F R2 B' D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D
1383. 9.28 R' D' B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 B' L' F2 U R' D
1384. 9.09 R2 F' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R B2 D2 F R B' U' L F' L2
1385. 9.33 D' L D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F L B2 D' L' B R
1386. 12.67 B2 L' R' D2 R B2 L D2 R U2 F2 D2 B' D F U B' U' L F L2
1387. 10.45 F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F L2 R2 U2 F D L2 D' R' B2 U' R' B' L2 D2
1388. 8.38 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 B L2 U2 F' U' L U2 R' F' L2 U' F' D'
1389. 8.23 R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D' U' R F' L' B U2 R D' R U R2
1390. 8.54 R' D' B' U F2 R' U' L2 F U2 F R2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 B' U
1391. 16.43 D' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 D R2 B D' L D2 L D
1392. 10.24 R D R2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 B L2 D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L U L2
1393. 9.05 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B' L2 F' R' D' B' U' R' U L D U' B'
1394. 11.21 D L B' D' L U L2 D R F2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 U B2 R2 U'
1395. 9.08 B2 L' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 U' L2 F' L2 B' U2 L' B' R
1396. 11.79 L B U B2 R F D R B2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 B2 L D2 F2 L F U'
1397. 8.99 U F' L D' F' L D' F' D2 L' B2 R2 L F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L B'
1398. 9.27 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 B D L2 U2 F2 R F L' F2 D'
1399. 8.13 U2 L F L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 B D' B' F2 D2 F R
1400. 7.68 B R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B F2 U' F D L B2
1401. 8.61 U R2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' B' D2 L D2 F' D' R' B' D2
1402. 11.24 D F L' D' F2 R B2 R' U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 B2
1403. 9.94 L2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' B' D L B U' R D2 R2
1404. 9.44 U2 R U' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' U F L D' U' B' D
1405. 9.46 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' L' F D' B' L2 D F' L'
1406. 20.31 L' D F2 U2 L' F U' D' R U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D B2
1407. 8.62 R B R2 U2 D B' U' R F U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D
1408. 10.63 B' R B2 U B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F D L2 F R D' B2
1409. 9.51 B R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B F U2 D B R' U R F' L' U' R2
1410. 10.71 D2 F2 U' R' F' L2 U R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F B2 U
1411. 9.30 L U F U2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 R' U' R2 B D B' D'
1412. 9.72 D' L D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' D' R2 U R' U2 F L' U2
1413. 8.90 R D B2 R' D' B L' F D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B R2 B L2 U2 L D2
1414. 10.64 R2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' U F' R B' D' B' R' D L2
1415. 7.89 U L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 B R F2 L F L U' L F
1416. 9.68 D2 R' F L' D F' U F' B D2 R D2 R2 U2 R U2 R D2 B2 L'
1417. 9.91 B2 L2 U L2 F L2 B' U2 F U2 F' D2 F' U2 R' D' L D' B' R' F'
1418. 8.92 B2 L' F' U2 L' B R' U L2 D U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 L2
1419. 9.46 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 L F' R' U2 R' F' U B' L' U
1420. 12.04 U L2 F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' D2 R2 U' R' U B' L' F U
1421. 8.68 R F B' L' U' R' D2 L' U L2 U2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L'
1422. 10.46 D' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 D L' B F' R D R2 B2 U
1423. 10.63 R' D U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R D' U L F L2
1424. 8.14 F2 U B2 U R2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 B' L2 D B D R' D' F2 U'
1425. 8.82 U' F' D2 B L2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R' D' B2 D' B' L B2 U2
1426. 9.51 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F D2 F D' R' U' R2
1427. 9.50 U2 R F2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 L F D' F' L U' L D R2 F'
1428. 7.02 R L2 D' R2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D L' D' F2 L R' B F'
1429. 9.81 B R' F' B U2 L' D' B' R F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L' U2 L' B'
1430. 10.10 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D F2 R B' R' D' L D2 R2
1431. 9.98 F2 R' D2 R F2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D F' L U L' F' D' U'
1432. 11.84 R2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 R2 B D2 F D B' D2 F2 R B D2 U2 F'
1433. 9.16 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R' U2 R B2 D2 L D B L' B' L B' F L R
1434. 9.49 B' L' B L2 B R2 B' D R F2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R2 D
1435. 9.47 B' D' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L' R' F D' L2 U B' R' U2
1436. 9.08 L2 B L2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L B' F R' B2 R D2 R
1437. 7.83 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 B' L2 D' F U L2 R B' R2 F'
1438. 11.52 L F D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' B D' F2 U L' D2
1439. 9.94 L' F' D' B' D2 B D' F2 B2 L' U2 D2 R U2 L2 B2 R F2 B' L2
1440. 7.46 U R F D R F' L U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 D F2 U' F' L B
1441. 9.63 D2 L' U' D' R F B2 D' R' F D2 F2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 L2
1442. 8.69 R D L2 D' L F U B D2 R2 B R2 U2 F U2 F D2 F2 D' B2
1443. 9.25 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 U2 D R B2 D' L F' D2 F' U2
1444. 7.76 F' D2 B' F' R2 F U2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 D F U2 L' U' F2 D2 F R2
1445. 10.16 D B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 F' U L' B U F R' D L' D'
1446. 9.27 R2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L D2 L' U F' D R' F
1447. 8.52 L D2 L D' B' U' R2 F' U' R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B'
1448. 8.47 F B2 D B L2 F U F D R U2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2
1449. 8.71 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D2 F D2 L B' R D U R2 U'
1450. 8.34 R2 L F' D B' R2 U' L2 U L' D2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2
1451. 8.86 U2 L U2 R U2 R U2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 U L B' U2 L' U B F' R
1452. 8.42 U2 R2 D F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R' U F U2 B2 L F' R' F2
1453. 9.60 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' U' L' D' B R' U' B' L'
1454. 7.40 R2 D' F L' D F B D R F' D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 D2 F' R2 B' R2
1455. 8.42 B' L2 B2 R2 F L2 F L2 R2 D2 F R D' F U2 B' U' R D' B L2
1456. 10.01 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R F' D L2 D2 R D' F D' U2
1457. 8.09 F2 U2 R B2 R U2 F2 R U2 L F2 R' B D B2 R' D2 U' F2 L' U
1458. 10.27 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B L F2 R D2 L F2 D'
1459. 10.11 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 L F R' F' D R D2 U2 B' L2
1460. 11.13 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 D B L' D L B2 R F' L
1461. 8.64 U L D' R F2 B' R U B F2 U2 R U2 L U2 L' B2 R' B2 L' U2
1462. 9.61 L U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 R B' D2 R U' R2 B2 U B' F'
1463. 7.65 L' U2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U R' U' B L F U2 B' L
1464. 10.22 U L B R' F R2 D L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 L B2
1465. 9.09 F U' L2 U' R' F' B' U' F2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D B
1466. 10.66 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 R D L2 R D' L' U' F' D' B F
1467. 7.49 D2 R' F D L2 U2 L2 U' R B L2 B R2 D2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F'
1468. 9.02 L F D2 L B2 L R' B2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F R2 B' R' D U2 B2
1469. 11.02 U' F2 R2 F L2 B2 U' F' R B2 U2 L' F2 R F2 R2 B2 D2 R L2 F
1470. 9.64 U B2 D2 L B U2 F D B2 L' F2 L U2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 R B2
1471. 8.23 D2 L2 R' F2 R B2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 F R' F L' R2 D' U2
1472. 9.49 D' R2 U2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U B' D L' F2 U2 R D' F2
1473. 9.57 B' L F2 U' L F D R D' L D2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R
1474. 15.93 D2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 F D2 B' R D' L D L B D' F' U2
1475. 8.27 R' B2 R U2 L F2 U2 L F2 U2 L' R2 U R B' L2 B' U2 F' D
1476. 9.63 D R' B2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' U' B L' B L2 R' B L
1477. 9.48 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' U R2 B' F R B D' F' D L2 F
1478. 7.95 U2 B R F' R' D' B' D U2 R F2 R F2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L' B2
1479. 9.74 U2 D2 F' R2 L U2 D' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U R2
1480. 11.08 U2 R B D' R U' L2 D2 B' U' F2 R2 L2 U2 D R2 U D2 B2 L2
1481. 9.73 F B' D2 R' U2 B R' D B' L2 D2 F2 B U2 F2 B L2 F R'
1482. 9.05 F' L2 U D B' L U' L B' F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 B2 L
1483. 10.80 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F' D' L' R F D2 L2 R' B2
1484. 10.05 B2 D2 B U2 B D2 F D2 F U2 F2 U R F' L F' U' R F2 U2
1485. 7.56 R D F2 L' F' B L' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F B2 D'
1486. 12.79 U' R' L' U2 B2 U L B L2 F L2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 B' L2 D2 U F
1487. 10.49 L2 D L' F' B U2 R U F2 L2 D R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 F U'
1488. 12.33 R D2 L D2 U' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F' U2 R U L B F'
1489. 6.48 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' B U R B U
1490. 9.93 F2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 D2 B' D' L2 D2 L2 B R F R' U'
1491. 10.67 R D2 B D L2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F' U L' F' L2 B' R
1492. 8.13 L2 D2 R B2 F2 L B2 D2 R D B2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 R U2
1493. 8.14 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' F U2 R F R U B' U2 R2
1494. 9.23 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B' D' R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L
1495. 9.41 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R' B D R2 B' U2 B R'
1496. 7.52 R' B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 F' U' B2 L' D F2
1497. 8.39 R2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U L' F U R2 B2 U L D B2 U
1498. 8.21 R' L2 F2 B' R2 L' B U2 L2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F L
1499. 9.67 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' U' B' U2 R F' L2 R' B2
1500. 8.57 U2 R' D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' U' L B L' U R2
1501. 13.86 D' F2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 F2 L B' F2 D2 R U' R2 F2
1502. 10.21 F D2 L' R' U2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 U' L' R' D2 L'
1503. 11.71 D L F' U L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R B' D L' B' L2 D
1504. 9.82 R' D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 R' B U2 L U2 B U' F
1505. 8.51 B L' D2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 F R2 F U2 F' D R F' L2 U R U B
1506. 11.13 L2 R' D2 L F2 R' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R B D U B' L F D'
1507. 11.69 R2 B' R' U F R2 L' B2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 B D2
1508. 11.34 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R' D U' L U2 B2 U' L2 F' U2
1509. 8.60 L' F2 L2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 U F' L2 D' B' L F' L2 R2
1510. 10.83 L' B' F2 L R2 D2 R B2 L B2 L' D2 F2 R2 U L' D' U' F2 R' B
1511. 10.81 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R B' D' L U' F2 L R2 U
1512. 11.44 D2 R F U' L' B R' U F2 L B2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 D
1513. 11.68 R U2 F B2 R' B U F' D B2 R L U2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L'
1514. 9.80 F' R' L' U' F' B' R' F' R' D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2
1515. 9.74 F' R F2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' U' R U2 B L2 U2 B2 F' R
1516. 8.26 R L' U D2 R' L' D' F2 R L2 F U2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 F
1517. 6.71 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U F' L2 R' B L2 R' D2 B' D'
1518. 8.35 R F' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F R2 B L2 U2 D' F R' U' L F U' L' R'
1519. 9.57 L2 U' R L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D' B' L U F' R' U B'
1520. 12.80 R' B2 D R2 D U R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F L D2 U2 F' L' R' D2
1521. 9.86 F L2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' F D' L2 B R' D' F L U2
1522. 10.16 F D B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U B' D B D2 R U2 B L D2
1523. 7.51 U2 R L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L U' B L D2 B' L
1524. 8.84 R2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B' U B' R' B R' U' B2 R2
1525. 9.55 B2 U R2 U R' B U F2 R' U2 F U2 D2 R2 D2 F' B' L2 B2
1526. 9.33 R F' L' R2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 F R U' B' D' L' R2
1527. 10.79 B D2 R F2 L B2 F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 R D B R' F2 R U R' B2
1528. 9.97 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B D' L D R2 F U' L2 R' U
1529. 7.47 B' R' F D F2 B2 R' B2 L' F' R2 L2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' B'
1530. 9.42 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 F U2 F R' B D L D' F L B' F2
1531. 8.54 R' B' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D U2 L F2 R' B' R D2 U'
1532. 8.53 L' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 B' R B D' F L U F' U2
1533. 11.31 U R2 B2 L' F2 B D U2 R' L B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D'
1534. 9.55 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L D' U2 B U' L2 R2 U2
1535. 8.38 R' B2 L2 B' L2 F U2 D' R' F B2 U F2 B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2
1536. 8.43 R F2 D R D R F2 D B F2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 R L U2 R' B2
1537. 10.10 D' F' U2 F R2 D' R' L2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B2
1538. 10.84 U R' F2 D F L' D B2 R U2 B D2 L2 F L2 U2 B U2 B L2 F2
1539. 9.24 R2 B U L' D' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 D L2 U R F2
1540. 12.92 R2 F2 D2 B D2 B R2 F D2 B2 U2 B' D F U2 F' D2 L' F U2 R'
1541. 7.76 F U2 R B' R F2 U L2 U R' U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 R'
1542. 9.05 F' U' B R2 D F' U F U2 R2 B' D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L U2
1543. 9.48 R U B2 R2 D U2 L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F D' L2 F2 L2 R' B L D'
1544. 9.11 R2 D2 R' L2 B L D R U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B
1545. 10.24 L2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 R' D' B R D' L' D2 F U' R2
1546. 12.28 R' U R' D L' B R2 D' U2 F B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B
1547. 9.14 B' R' D2 B D' F' D' B' L F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2
1548. 9.23 R' D' F L U R2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2
1549. 14.88 U F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F U2 R' U L2 D R' F2 R2 B
1550. 9.42 U2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 F R2 U2 F D2 R U' F R' F R D2 B D' R'
1551. 7.48 U F L2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 B' L' B2 D' R' F' U' L
1552. 9.08 R2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' U' B L2 U2 B D' B R'
1553. 9.14 U' B' R2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' D B' R D' R F
1554. 10.55 B2 D B L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R' B' L' U' R2 B
1555. 8.37 R' B' R U' R L2 D2 R B U2 F L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F R2
1556. 14.43 U' F2 U2 B' R' U B2 L U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R
1557. 9.81 B' U' D F L' U2 D2 L' B' F2 R' D2 L U2 F2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2
1558. 8.87 U L2 D2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 B' F2 L2 F2 U' B' L' U R F' D
1559. 8.21 L2 B L2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B U2 F' R' D' U2 L U F' U F U2 B2
1560. 8.94 U D2 L2 U' R' U2 B' D2 L R2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2
1561. 10.25 L' U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R F L U2 F' U F2 D
1562. 8.79 B2 D U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 R B2 U2 F' R U' R2 B' L
1563. 8.17 D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L B2 L' F2 D' R F' R B' F
1564. 8.63 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' D' L' U' F' D2 U2 F L2
1565. 12.75 U R' B R D' L F B2 D U2 L F2 L U2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R
1566. 9.94 L2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U F' U2 B2 U2 R B' D R2
1567. 12.81 R D2 R2 U2 B F R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F2 U' L D B F2 U R' F
1568. 8.82 L U' L2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F' U2 F D' R B2 U' B'
1569. 10.90 F L2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R U B F2 R F L B2 U'
1570. 9.92 R' B F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 U L' F R2 D' B'
1571. 9.78 D2 L B' U' F2 U2 F L D' R B2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R'
1572. 8.95 L' U D2 F U D2 F' R D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2
1573. 10.71 U2 F R F' R2 B L D2 R U R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D'
1574. 9.45 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 B R' B R' D2 F' D L' U' L'
1575. 8.97 F' D' L B2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' B' U' R' F D R' B2
1576. 10.31 B L' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D U' R2 D2 L B2 D' L U2 F2 L'
1577. 7.29 D2 F' D R2 L' D B2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 U B2 D' B2
1578. 11.42 D2 B U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U' R' D2 B' D R B2 F2
1579. 10.05 B D' R' L2 D' B L' U2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B' L2
1580. 9.63 D' L2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R F L' U' R' D2 R2 B'
1581. 9.58 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B' U F2 R B F U2 R' F' U'
1582. 10.76 D' L D B D B U2 F U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D R'
1583. 8.92 U L' D2 L' B U' D2 F R F' L2 B L2 F' D2 F L2
1584. 11.08 R F' D' B R2 D L F D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F R2 U2 F U
1585. 9.26 R2 D U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B' D R2 U B' F L B D R'
1586. 10.05 L' F2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R F U' L' D2 L2 B R F2
1587. 10.45 U2 R F2 L' D2 L' R2 D2 L' B2 D2 U L' D2 B2 D L2 F D B' U
1588. 9.26 L2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 F U' B2 L U B' D F2 L B F'
1589. 8.06 U2 B R' D' B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 R F R2 D F' R B
1590. 9.50 L F' U D2 B' U2 R U' D' L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 R2
1591. 7.61 R' F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R U R D2 F' D B2 R2 F2 R2
1592. 10.54 F B' R' F U D' B R F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F
1593. 10.45 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 D F2 L2 D B2 L U' R' F L2 F' U L R B2
1594. 8.84 U2 F' R B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U' F' L2 D' L2 D' B D
1595. 8.50 D' F' U2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 B U L F' L B2 F2 D R2
1596. 8.94 L' D' L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D' B' R F' R' F2 D' R B D'
1597. 10.46 U' L' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U F2 U' B2 D R B L' B R B R2
1598. 9.29 B2 D' F U' F' U' R' L2 D2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B'
1599. 10.32 R' F2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R' B D2 L2 B2 R2 D
1600. 9.92 R2 L2 D' F' U L2 U R F' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 B2 L B2
1601. 10.03 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 D L B R' B' D2 B F U
1602. 8.92 R' B' L F' U2 R' D F' R' U2 R U2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 L B2 D'
1603. 11.65 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 R B2 D' B U' L2 D' U' B2
1604. 16.00 U R' D' L F' B' D' R' L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B2
1605. 11.67 D' L F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B' U' R' D L B2 D
1606. 6.89 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D' R' B' D' L' D2 R B' U2
1607. 9.06 U2 F U2 R F U' F D2 B F2 R B2 L2 F2 L D2 R F2 D2 R2 F'
1608. 11.62 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F' D2 R B' D R2 D' R D
1609. 10.53 R F' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L' B' F D' F R' U2
1610. 10.73 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F' L2 D' B2 L B F2 U' F'
1611. 6.71 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L' F R' B D' U B' F2 U R2
1612. 8.79 F' D' R2 U' F' B2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 U' F
1613. 10.35 F' U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 U' F L' U B2 U' B D F2 U'
1614. 10.69 U' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L D2 R' U2 D' L2 B F L' B' U F2
1615. 7.99 U L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F D F2 D2 L' D R' B2 F'
1616. 9.53 U2 L' D F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R B2 F' L' B U2 L2 D'
1617. 9.36 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D U2 B' R D' L' D' L2 F D B2
1618. 11.75 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F U R2 D L2 B R D L2 F
1619. 9.66 L B2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U R' B D2 R' U' B2 F D F'
1620. 9.72 L' B' R2 D2 B' U' F' L' B U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B2
1621. 8.90 R B2 U2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R D2 F L' B2 D L2 U2 R F
1622. 10.11 R2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 F' D U R2 F' R2 D B
1623. 8.83 L2 B U2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F' R B L B2 R' F2 R
1624. 8.01 D2 F R' U R' U' L2 B L2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2
1625. 11.89 B' R B2 D R U R D' B' L2 U D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' D2 B2 L2
1626. 11.57 D' R2 B R F2 U L R2 F' L2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 L B'
1627. 9.88 F R B2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 F' L' D' L2 R' B L F2
1628. 12.17 L' B U D B2 D2 R U' B' R2 F2 U D F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2
1629. 8.45 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R B D2 B D U' F' R' B R'
1630. 9.28 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D F2 U B' D' L' R2 U2 L' F2 R' U
1631. 11.72 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B' U' L B2 F2 D' U F2 R'
1632. 9.92 D' B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L' U' B U2 F R B2 U2 F2 U2
1633. 10.29 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L' R' U' R2 F' L2 D U F' U' B L'
1634. 11.52 D F2 U2 F R L' D B' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 L'
1635. 9.95 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U F D2 R' D2 U' F2 D' R'
1636. 7.40 F' U2 F B R' U2 D' B R2 U F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' D2 B2 U' D'
1637. 8.66 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 U B2 U2 L' F2 D F' R F2 L2
1638. 9.63 R' L2 F2 L2 D U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' L B2 F' D B' L' U' B' R'
1639. 10.08 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U R F' R2 F' L' B2 U' R D' F'
1640. 10.39 U2 R' F' U2 L2 F R' U' B' R2 L2 U F2 U D2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2
1641. 8.75 F2 U F' U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 L' B U' L F D' R'
1642. 12.01 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F' U2 F' R' B' U2 R' B R'
1643. 8.31 R U' B2 U2 B' R' D' R U2 R B2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 U' L
1644. 8.89 F L' U F D2 B' R' U' L2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L B2 R B'
1645. 9.19 U' D' R B' L2 U' F2 U' L F2 B2 U B2 U F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 F2
1646. 13.67 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 L' U2 B D2 R' U' B' R'
1647. 9.74 B' U2 L' B' L' B D' B F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 R
1648. 10.26 F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 L' B2 R' F2 D L D F R U'
1649. 9.71 L B L2 D' F R' B' U D2 B2 R U2 R D2 R D2 B2 R F2 R2 D
1650. 8.56 F R2 B' D2 B R2 F' R2 F' L2 F' L B2 U F' D' B' R2 D2 L2 U
1651. 9.45 R' D U2 L U2 B2 L F2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 L B L' D' L U' F'
1652. 9.77 L' U2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B' L U' L' B U' R B2
1653. 8.67 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' D F R' B U' F'
1654. 8.33 L B R L B D L2 F R' U2 R' U2 F2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 R' F2
1655. 8.33 U D' F2 L' B2 U F' R' U2 B' U D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2
1656. 9.11 U2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' B' D' U B D2 R
1657. 8.80 D2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R B' F L2 R' D' B L2 U F2
1658. 10.16 L U2 R F2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' L2 R F R2 F U2 B2 F2
1659. 9.89 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' R' U' B2 D' U2 F L B'
1660. 9.01 D2 F R2 B D2 B' D2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F' R' F2 D' B' U2
1661. 11.97 L F U2 L' R U2 R' F2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 D L F' D' R F2 D2
1662. 7.59 F' L2 U R2 L' U' L' B' R' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2
1663. 11.06 U R' B' R2 F2 R' D' F L F2 U2 F D2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2
1664. 8.92 F' U2 B2 D2 F' U2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L U F2 L D' F' R B D'
1665. 12.63 L U B U B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L' B2 F L B2 F2 D'
1666. 9.20 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B' R2 B R F2 U B2 D'
1667. 7.87 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 F R2 F L2 F' L U2 B' R2 U' L' U2 L
1668. 12.48 L' B' F2 D2 B2 F2 D U' B2 D' F2 U F2 B' U L2 R D F2 L2 F
1669. 9.44 R F2 U F' D2 B' F2 R2 U2 B U2 F U2 R2 U F D R D' R2 D
1670. 12.59 R2 B U' D R F' D2 B R L2 U D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D
1671. 10.23 D B2 D B2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' D U2 L' R U' R U
1672. 8.32 F U2 F D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D F' L' U' R' B D' F' L' F2
1673. 9.09  F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R U' F U2 B D L' F U'
1674. 11.35 B L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B D' B U R' D F U L U
1675. 9.43 F R' B' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F U L F U2 F' L' B2
1676. 7.62 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F' R D R B' L D2 R U
1677. 10.23 R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B D' U' L D' R' F' L U2 B'
1678. 10.79 L F B U R' B2 R2 U B' U R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U
1679. 11.32 D2 B D F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R U' F' R D2 U' R U
1680. 7.73 U2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R' D' U B R2 U2 L D2 U
1681. 8.46 F2 R' F L F' L' D B' D2 L B2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2
1682. 10.94 F U2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B' L' D F2 D2 R B2 U B' R2
1683. 7.96 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 F U' F2 L' D F' L' U2 R'
1684. 9.26 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L D F D2 U B' U2 L R
1685. 11.01 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B R U L' D2 F' D L' F' U B'
1686. 11.29 R' B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U L' B' D' L B' R' F2
1687. 6.71 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 D F' R2 B' F' R B2 F
1688. 11.39 L' D' F' R' U' D2 F R' D2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' B' L'
1689. 10.03 F' L' D2 F D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' U R2 F R' B2 D
1690. 9.34 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 B' F' R2 D F2 U' L' B R B D' F
1691. 12.23 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 F R' U B D B2 D B2 L'
1692. 9.56 B R U' L U D B' L' B L2 D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 F' R2 U2
1693. 9.17 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' F' R2 D B R B U2 R2 D' F'
1694. 15.95 B L2 B' F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F R' D2 U' R2 B' L D' U B
1695. 9.67 B F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F' L2 R' D' L U' B' D2
1696. 11.02 B' U R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 L D F' D L2 B2 L' D
1697. 10.98 L2 B F2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 L D' B R U' B L2 D' B' R'
1698. 7.73 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L' F' U2 F' D B2 U L' B
1699. 7.87 L D2 U2 B2 R U2 L D2 B2 R U2 B' R2 U F' R U2 B2 D' R
1700. 7.31 D2 L2 R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 F L R2 U' B2 F R' D2 B2 D'
1701. 11.96 L2 D' B R' U' D2 L D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 F D2 B' R2 U'
1702. 7.33 F2 D B2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L F D2 L2 R B R D2 U2 R'
1703. 12.69 U2 F R B D2 U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 D L' U2 R' D' L2 F
1704. 8.67 U' R U R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 R D2 U2 F' U2 B' U2
1705. 11.32 B U' L' D2 F2 B U B L' F L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 L2
1706. 10.35 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' R' B' R' B2 D R2 B' D
1707. 11.96 L2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' B D L' B D2 R' B' R2
1708. 10.09 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R' B' F L' U' R2 B F' R
1709. 7.12 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 B2 R' B F2 L U R' F2 R F2
1710. 10.69 F' U2 R D F U' D2 F R F2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B U2 D2 B2
1711. 9.64 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R D2 R' D B' U F' R2 U' B' U
1712. 10.16 L F B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L' B' F2 R F2 L' F
1713. 9.55 L B D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 U2 R2 U' B' U' L U B' L' B2
1714. 11.65 R' U2 L' R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L' U' B U2 R' U2 R'
1715. 10.08 R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 D L' F2 R2 B U L
1716. 8.36 R U F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 L F2 U R' F L2 B2 D'
1717. 8.79 L' F' U' R' L' U D2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 R
1718. 8.85 B2 D2 R U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 L2 F2 D R D2 R2 B U2 F' L R'
1719. 9.40 U2 R' D2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 B' L' F L2 B R' U'
1720. 10.04 D R F2 L D2 U2 R U2 L D2 L U2 F R F2 U2 F2 R D'
1721. 10.90 D' B' L F' D' R' F D2 R' U' D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2
1722. 6.96 F R' L U F' U2 F' U2 L' B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D L2
1723. 9.39 D' L F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L F' D L2 U' F
1724. 7.82 B U2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 R' U F L' F2 D' U' B U2
1725. 8.77 F' R' F L2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F' R D' L2 B F' D F2
1726. 8.48 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R F' D2 R D' L D2 F L' D'
1727. 8.19 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U B2 U B' R' D' R B' F' R2 F' L2
1728. 10.55 U' D' R2 F' U' R' B U L' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U D2 R2 L2 D B2 U'
1729. 10.23 L U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F' R U' B' D B2 U2 L D2
1730. 8.30 F U D' F' U' L F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 U R2
1731. 10.35 D R' B' R B2 U2 F' D R F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L F2 B2 L U
1732. 8.73 B2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L' U F' D R' B
1733. 9.45 D2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 L' B' F2 L' D' F U' R' F L2
1734. 11.89 F D' F' B L2 U R' D2 L' R2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F' U2 B2
1735. 10.79 F' L2 D2 L2 B U2 F U2 B L2 F2 R B' U B2 F D' R' U2 L
1736. 10.25 B U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' B R' D2 U' F' R F' R' D2
1737. 7.91 U R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' F L U B2 L2 B' F2
1738. 12.49 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D' B' D2 F' U' L B' F2 L
1739. 9.39 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B L D' F' L F2 D R' D2 B'
1740. 8.97 R' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 D' U2 F2 B D2 L' R' D' F' U' L2
1741. 7.76 F2 L U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L U2 F' U' L D2 F2
1742. 9.47 R B L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R' D2 R' D' U2 F' D
1743. 11.74 R2 B L2 B R2 B R2 F2 L2 F R D B2 D2 L' F' U2 R'
1744. 11.17 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 B D2 U L' R2 D R' D U' B R
1745. 7.86 L2 D B' U' L U' B' R U D L2 D L2 B2 D F2 D R2 U2 R2
1746. 9.73 L2 B' F2 U2 R U2 B2 R F2 L B2 F2 U2 B' U' B2 D2 L' R2 U2 R'
1747. 8.06 U2 F' L' U' B L' U' R' U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U F
1748. 11.21 B U2 L' F' L2 U R D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 L' D'
1749. 10.38 B2 R F2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F' D L' U R B2
1750. 9.56 B' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 U B2 U' B' F' U2
1751. 9.72 D R B2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B R F R2 U B' U2 L'
1752. 8.69 D2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R' D2 U' L' U' L' F L D2 U'
1753. 7.02 L F2 D' F2 B' U R' F U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L B2 U2 L'
1754. 9.65 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 B' F2 L' U' B' L2 R' U' F'
1755. 8.55 F' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L' D B' D' L' U' L' R D'
1756. 10.08 F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' L2 U B' U2 L D
1757. 8.57 R B' R L U' R U F L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 L D'
1758. 11.59 D2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B
1759. 11.20 R' B2 U2 F D2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F L2 F' D L2 U' R D2 L' B2 R
1760. 10.10 D' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' B' F' U' B R' U' B2
1761. 8.74 R D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D R D' R B L R2 B2 D B'
1762. 9.00 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B L D' R U2 R2 B D2 F
1763. 8.97 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U' B' D L' B U2 R' D2 B R'
1764. 8.63 L2 B L2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' D' L D2 L' B2 D' U' R
1765. 7.67 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 R U2 L' B2 R' F L2 F' L' B' U' F2 U'
1766. 11.16 F B L2 D B2 L B' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 L' D2 R2 B2 L B'
1767. 9.34 U F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 F2 L U F2 R2 U' B' R2 D'
1768. 8.77 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F L' D R F' R2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' R2
1769. 8.29 B L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B D2 B2 L' R B R B' U B2 U2
1770. 8.70 B D' F2 R2 U2 B R2 B U2 B2 D2 B U2 R' D' B' D R D B2
1771. 11.01 D' R F R B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 L' U' R D R2 B L' F2
1772. 9.08 F' D2 F L2 B F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F L U2 B' D' R' F U' F L D
1773. 8.74 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 L B L F' R U F L2 U
1774. 9.14 R F D U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F U2 B R2 B' R' B F L D2 B' D
1775. 10.72 L D' B' U' L B2 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R
1776. 10.33 B' R B D' L F2 L B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D L B
1777. 7.22 R' D' F' U R' U' L D' F' R' B2 R U2 L D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2
1778. 11.09 U B U2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L B' U' R D L R' B R'
1779. 13.14 U' B2 D2 R2 F U2 B R2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 D L' R2 B U2 F D'
1780. 9.83 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R' F L2 B F2 L U' F R B2
1781. 8.58 B D R D' B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U L' U2 R2 B2 F' D' B'
1782. 8.44 F' R B' D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 U R' D R2 D R B U'
1783. 6.94 D' F' R' B D R F D B2 D L2 D L2 D2 R2 L U
1784. 19.52 D2 F L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F2 D B' U' F U' R B L D2 F
1785. 10.67 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L' B2 R' D' L2 B L' F U'
1786. 10.27 F U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 L' F U' R' D2 F L F
1787. 10.51 U2 F D2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F R' D F2 D2 U B L B2 L'
1788. 12.43 B2 D2 L F R F R2 L' U2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2
1789. 14.28 F' D2 R' U L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F D' L B F U' F
1790. 8.22 U D F B' R2 D' R' F2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 D L
1791. 13.61 U' R2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' R' B2 D' U2 F U' B2 L' F2



all pbs iirc

edit: literally 6 mins after omg omg

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-23
single: 5.77

Time List:
1. 5.77 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 R' B' D2 R U L F D

first sub 6!!!!!!!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 23, 2019)

I just got the craziest thing ever! A 23 OH single! (This proves that zz is better than CFOP. Especially for OH.)


----------



## asacuber (Sep 25, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-25
avg of 12: 14.10

Time List:
1. (8.96) (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,-4)
2. 16.91 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/
3. 16.29 (-2,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/
4. 9.80 (-3,-1)/ (4,1)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)
5. 16.11 (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-2)/
6. 11.05 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-3)/ (-1,0)
7. 19.22 (4,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,-2)/
8. 17.08 (4,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-5)
9. 9.54 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-1,-2)
10. 11.20 (0,2)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/
11. (19.25) (-3,2)/ (0,6)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-4)
12. 13.81 (4,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (5,-2)

14 ao12 w/o 12, 14, 15 lol
nothing too special but just though this was interesting


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Sep 25, 2019)

Date. Pb avg. avg official 
February 2018: 35.98 39. N/A
June 2018: 19.69. 21-22. 27
Sept. 2018: 15.00. 18. 19
Dec. 2018: 11.30. 13. 14.9
February 2019: 10.02. 12. 12.22
May 2019: 9.23. 11. 11.11
August 2019: 8.64. 9.7. 9.77


----------



## asacuber (Sep 30, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-30
avg of 5: 7.24

Time List:
1. 7.09 B' U' B2 U' R2 L B' R' D' B' D2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 F R2 B' 
2. (6.35) B2 L' F' U2 L' D' F2 L2 F' B2 D F2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U 
3. 6.48 U' R2 B' R2 F R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 F' D R2 U2 R' U L2 F2 U' 
4. (8.52) D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U L2 R2 F L U' B' L R F 
5. 8.16 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F R' B2 R2 D U R D' U2 F

 came out of nowhere


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 30, 2019)

I. JUST. FINISHED. LEARNING. FULL. ZBLL!

493/493

Also, I've learnt 2h algs and OH algs.

ZB is fun


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 5, 2019)

6.87 2H PB
33 HTM, 4.80 TPS

Could've canceled some moves in right block and into the ZBLL, but still a decent solve overall.
Just my second sub 7 ever.




FakeMMAP said:


> I. JUST. FINISHED. LEARNING. FULL. ZBLL!


Darn, I gotta get back on my grind. I've been at half way for like two years.
Congrats, man.


----------



## asacuber (Oct 5, 2019)

@WombatWarrior17 
@GenTheThief 
15.81 OH ao100!
time to get an ao200


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 5, 2019)

asacuber said:


> @WombatWarrior17
> @GenTheThief
> 15.81 OH ao100!
> time to get an ao200


Nice! I had gotten sub-15.5, but I haven't had time to practice so I avg high 16 now.


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 6, 2019)

First *Sub-19* Ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-05
avg of 12: *18.82*

Time List:
1. 21.58 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R' D L2 R U2 B' R F U R'
2. 16.75 U2 F B' R D' B' L F U' F' L2 U2 D2 F' L2 U2 B R2 U2 B'
3. 20.26 R2 D F' U2 B U' F D2 B2 R L2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 D2 L' F D'
*4. (13.91) L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B' R' F' R' U' R D2 L2 B' R' (good f2l flow)*
5. 20.89 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 U B L R2 D F' R'
6. 17.27 B2 D2 F2 B2 L' F U' R2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F L' D'
7. 16.02 D2 R B2 U' L' D R2 U2 F' D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2
8. 19.62 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B' L U2 R2 U' F' D L2 F2
9. 19.64 F R' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 B U' L R F L2 R' D
10. 17.69 L2 D B' L B2 U L' D2 B R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U'
*11. (25.96) R' D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F R' B' R2 B D B L2 F' (I messed up the Gperm execution)*
12. 18.50 R U L' U' F2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L D U2 B L F D'

I started learning full OLL in the last days of September and I'm already with 19/57 cases.
Until the day 12/31/2019, I want a sub-17 Ao12, lets go, progress!!!!!


----------



## asacuber (Oct 8, 2019)

15.92 OH ao200


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 8, 2019)

Finally got a sub-20 ao50, sub-19 ao12, and sub-18 ao5 on 3x3.
OH times went from around a minute to high 30s.


----------



## Izaden (Oct 8, 2019)

Got my first sub 1 min 3x3 solve! 59.995!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 8, 2019)

I just got my 2nd sub 25 OH time!


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Oct 9, 2019)

global for skewb is at ~3.1 now!

still waiting for a comp with skewb so I can get a good official average


----------



## KingCanyon (Oct 9, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> global for skewb is at ~3.1 now!
> 
> still waiting for a comp with skewb so I can get a good official average


Making Colorado proud!


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 12, 2019)

51.81 Mega mo3
53.57, 51.78, 50.09

kinda outta nowhere, but also not.
I haven't been practicing much, but I still average both 58 and 64 and get low 50 singles every once in a while.
It's funny to have gotten a PB in something so old while barely doing any practice.




asacuber said:


> @WombatWarrior17
> @GenTheThief
> 15.81 OH ao100!
> time to get an ao200



Nice!
I got my 1k down to like 15.37 and my ao100 to 14.9, but I think I probably average around 15.8 rn. If I were to grind out a couple hundred solves I think I could get back to sub 15.5 easily.

@WombatWarrior17
Race to sub15 anytime soon?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 13, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> @WombatWarrior17
> Race to sub15 anytime soon?


Nah. I don't have much free time, and what time I do have is spent on music. I pretty much don't cube anymore. Good luck, though!


----------



## asacuber (Oct 13, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-12
avg of 5: 7.28

Time List:
1. (6.13) L D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 U' B F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U
2. 6.59 B L B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 R' B' R' D' F U' F L' F2
3. (8.40) B' D' F' U2 R2 F D2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 B' U B' L2 D' L' B2 F'
4. 8.40 D' B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U L' D R U2 L B' U2 L F' D F'
5. 6.84 U' B L2 U F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R' B2 D' R' F L' D2 U2

Feels so well earned  0.04 off PB, but who cares? All solves were fullstep, but completely lucked out on the first solve lolol

6.13 recon:

z y//inspection
D R' D L F' L2 R' U2 R D//wanted to make an xcross but made an xxcross instead imoa
y' R U' R2 U R U' R U R'//F2L lolwut
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'//OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U//PLL


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 13, 2019)

Sub 14 official average


----------



## asacuber (Oct 14, 2019)

ayy pb by 0.01, also 8.86 ao50!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-14
single: 5.76

Time List:
1. 5.76 F L' U R F' D2 R D' B' R F2 D2 R2 L F2 U2 L F2 L U2

z2 y
D' R D L F' L'//Cross
U' L' U2 L2 U L'//F2L1
y' R' U' R//F2L2
y' R' U2 R U' f R f'//F2L3
y' R' F R F' R U R'//F2L4
r' R U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' U'//LL

7.29 TPS, very fast for me!


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 19, 2019)

Finally got some improvement off my big Megaminx PBs.
Ao50 and ao100 moved down about 0.5+ each. 

58.20/59.27 -> 57.70/58.55

I got Mo3 a couple days ago so now it's just single, ao5 and ao12. I wanna see if I can get sub50 by the end of the year. I reckon it's possible.


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 19, 2019)

New session today!
The first 100 solves, finally my first sub-20 *Ao100! -> 19.72*.


now i can call myself sub20 hahah
by the end of the year I want a sub-17 Ao12, lets go boisssss


----------



## asacuber (Oct 22, 2019)

all pbs



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-22
solves/total: 540/540

single
best: 5.76
worst: 19.10

mean of 3
current: 11.02 (σ = 2.50)
best: 6.62 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 5
current: 11.32 (σ = 2.18)
best: 7.28 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 12
current: 11.06 (σ = 1.56)
best: 8.14 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 25
current: 10.22 (σ = 1.33)
best: 8.53 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 50
current: 10.01 (σ = 1.38)
best: 8.86 (σ = 1.06)

avg of 100
current: 9.79 (σ = 1.24)
best: 9.12 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 200
current: 9.51 (σ = 1.16)
best: 9.25 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 500
current: 9.42 (σ = 1.11)
best: 9.38 (σ = 1.07)

Average: 9.42 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 9.47

Time List:
1. 8.78 U F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L D' R2 B D' F' R2 U' R2 
2. 9.49 U B2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F L' R2 F D' R' U' F 
3. 8.61 F2 D2 F2 R L2 F U B2 D B R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 
4. 8.31 R2 U' L B U2 R U' L B2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 R 
5. 8.17 D2 F2 D' F' D2 R2 B R' U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U 
6. 8.61 D2 F B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 R F L' B F' L F L2 
7. 8.28 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R D' L2 R D' R D B D R2 
8. 8.99 R2 F B' R' L' U' L2 F D F L2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' 
9. 9.72 R' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 F' U2 R B' F2 U R' 
10. 7.18 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R D2 U R' D U F' L D 
11. 8.15 F2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' F R2 B2 R D2 B' L' 
12. 9.93 R' U2 L D R2 F R' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 F' R' F R 
13. 9.13 L' F2 R' F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' U B2 L F D2 B 
14. 9.55 B' U L' B2 R' D' L D2 B F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 
15. 9.78 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F L' F' L F' L B' F2 U' 
16. 11.10 F B2 D B' D L2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 L F2 R2 U' B2 
17. 8.59 U F' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 F2 D' U L' U2 F' D2 L F2 
18. 12.17 L F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 R' U' B D2 R' B2 L2 D F U B' 
19. 10.97 F' R' U B2 D' B L R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 F D' 
20. 8.64 D2 B2 U' R' D2 F2 L F' R2 F2 R2 U D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 D' B' 
21. 10.48 D2 R2 L2 F U R B' L' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B R2 F' D 
22. 10.16 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B' L D F U2 R B' U2 B2 F' 
23. 8.77 L' U' L2 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R D2 F U B' F2 R2 U' L 
24. 8.45 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' B L2 F R' U' R2 D2 
25. 9.52 D' R2 F' L2 B F2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' U2 B' D2 F D 
26. 9.48 U' L U B' D F' L' U B L2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 
27. 9.66 R' F' R2 L' D' B U' F U L2 F D2 L2 F R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 
28. 9.08 L' U' R' L2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 B D2 L D2 U' F D' 
29. 8.40 D2 L2 U L' B L' F L' D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 
30. 9.17 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F' R B2 F2 R2 F U' R D 
31. 11.49 U2 F B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 R B F2 L' D B2 L D 
32. 10.47 R D F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' R U' B' R U2 F' L 
33. 8.38 U B2 L2 U L2 D L2 R2 D R2 L F' R F R' B L2 F2 
34. 12.03 F L F L B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R D' L U' R2 B R B2 
35. 9.38 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D U' R' D B2 R' D' L 
36. 10.69 U F2 U2 F R2 B' F2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 L D' B2 D' L2 B2 U' F' 
37. 8.29 B' D L' F' L U2 R L' U R2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 
38. 7.89 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D2 R F L B L D' U L F' U2 
39. 10.80 D' B' R U' F2 B' U2 L D R D2 R2 U2 L' F2 L D2 F2 R' F2 
40. 10.96 L' D2 B U' D R' U2 D L' R2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 F' 
41. 8.35 U' R B R2 D' R' L2 F' U L' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U R2 D' 
42. 10.33 D' U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 F R2 D' B L' F R D B2 F U 
43. 10.17 L2 U2 R U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L B2 R' D L' D L U L2 F' R' 
44. 7.15 B D F L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F U F' U2 L' R' B' U L 
45. 7.65 L' U F' R B2 U' R2 L F U2 R2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 R2 D2 
46. 10.22 F R' F' U R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U F2 D' R' U' F' L' U' R D2 
47. 8.24 F2 L' B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 R2 L' B2 U' B' L B D' U2 
48. 7.85 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B F L' U2 B' R D2 F2 R' U' 
49. 7.79 U' D2 L2 B U' D' L' F U2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U R2 D2 F2 R' 
50. 8.33 R2 F' U' D F2 B' L F2 B' D2 F B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 U L' 
51. 8.84 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' B' R2 D' B2 L D2 F U' F2 D2 
52. 8.60 R B' R U D2 R U D2 F2 B2 R' F2 D2 L B2 L F2 U2 R2 F' R2 
53. 9.98 D2 B2 D2 R B2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 R F' U' R B L2 F2 R' B 
54. 7.02 R D2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' F D2 R F' D F' L 
55. 12.14 B2 D2 R F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U B D' F2 D2 R' B F 
56. 8.25 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 F' R' D2 B U F' R' 
57. 10.87 L' D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F L' U F2 L' B' D B' L 
58. 9.89 L2 U' L2 B U2 D2 R D' R' U2 R2 U2 F L2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F' 
59. 9.84 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' B F L R' 
60. 6.13 L D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 U' B F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U 
61. 6.59 B L B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L F2 R' B' R' D' F U' F L' F2 
62. 8.40 B' D' F' U2 R2 F D2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 B' U B' L2 D' L' B2 F' 
63. 8.40 D' B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U L' D R U2 L B' U2 L F' D F' 
64. 6.84 U' B L2 U F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R' B2 D' R' F L' D2 U2 
65. 8.02 D' U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U B' R D F' R B D' F2 R U' 
66. 9.12 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L U' F2 U' B F' D2 B2 D' R' 
67. 9.58 D2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 F R2 B R' F' R' D' L B2 F' U R B2 
68. 9.21 F B' R2 F' R2 L D' R2 B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B 
69. 11.23 D F U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F' L' D2 F2 L B' F D 
70. 8.35 L2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B D2 B R U B' L F' D' B2 U' F2 
71. 10.53 R B2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 R' B 
72. 9.98 U' R2 F2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 F' L D' L2 B' R B2 D' B F 
73. 8.45 F R2 B2 D R L2 D2 L U L2 D2 F U2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 
74. 9.40 R' D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L' R F D' R' F2 U L R 
75. 12.85 L' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L D2 R' U2 B R U R' F2 L' D' U F R' 
76. 6.90 B U' F2 U' R D2 L B D L2 B R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F' 
77. 9.22 R L F2 B U L2 F B' U B2 L2 U2 R B2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 R 
78. 10.32 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' B' F' D' B' U' L2 R' B' 
79. 10.68 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R' F2 D2 F2 D B' U2 
80. 9.94 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 U F2 L2 B' D2 R D L D2 F R2 U F 
81. 8.90 U B' D' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 U' L F2 D' L' R' U' F' U2 
82. 9.17 R2 L' B' D B2 U F U' F R' B2 R2 D2 F L2 F R2 F R2 L2 B' 
83. 8.91 L D L2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' R2 L B F D' F U' L' 
84. 12.14 R' U' B U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R U F U' 
85. 8.60 B U' R D2 L' B' L' D' R' D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R F 
86. 11.43 R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B L2 F D2 B' D2 L B' U L' U' L' D L2 F' 
87. 10.96 U2 R2 D2 L R2 B2 L U2 L' B2 D' R U' L R2 U F R2 B' 
88. 8.05 U L D2 F' R' B L' F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B L' 
89. 11.64 B U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 D L' B R' B2 D L2 B F' 
90. 12.02 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B F2 U2 F' R F2 D U2 L2 R' B' R B' 
91. 11.83 R2 D B2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 D R' B' L' F' R2 U' L D2 F L2 
92. 9.21 L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U B D' L' U' B' D U2 R2 D' 
93. 9.74 B R U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B U2 B2 D2 U L' D2 B' U2 B2 D 
94. 8.67 R2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 B L2 B U L D B F 
95. 12.00 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 R F D2 B U2 B' U' R2 B2 L' 
96. 8.60 R' D2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B F R2 F' L' D B U F D2 L B 
97. 11.39 U F2 D F2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F R' D2 B' L2 R D U R U2 
98. 10.29 D F R B R' L2 U D' L U2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 D2 
99. 7.74 L2 D2 L' D2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L U' F2 R F D' F' L2 F2 
100. 8.31 L D' R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 B D F' L2 D' R' D2 U' 
101. 7.99 F R' D' F2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B' L2 F L2 F2 U B U' L' R' F2 U' 
102. 9.98 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B R2 U2 D' L F' L2 D L B2 F D' 
103. 9.64 L B R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L F' D R2 B F' U' B2 
104. 11.45 B2 U F U' L D F L F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D 
105. 8.72 B' D R2 D B2 D' R2 D U F2 R B' L2 F' U L' F2 D' F 
106. 8.97 U' L' F' R2 F B2 U R' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R' F2 R D2 B U' 
107. 7.64 B U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R B' L' D2 B L F' R2 
108. 10.32 R D F' D B2 R2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D U' R' B D' L' U2 R' D' 
109. 10.33 R F' D2 L D2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 L D' R F R' U2 B U B 
110. 8.48 R2 U' F R' U R' B2 D2 F R' B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 R' L' 
111. 9.46 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L B2 D' B' L B U L B' 
112. 8.43 F' D' L2 U2 D' R2 D' B' L U2 F2 B2 R L F2 B2 L F2 B' 
113. 8.97 U F L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R2 F R2 F' R' D B D2 U 
114. 10.55 F U D2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 L R F2 L F2 D' L R2 D' F' U2 
115. 10.35 F L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F U' R F L2 U2 F' R' U 
116. 9.08 R D' B' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 F' R2 F' R' B' U' F2 
117. 9.20 B' L' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 F' D' F U' R2 F2 U' 
118. 8.68 D2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 U' L' B' L D2 R2 F R' B2 
119. 10.03 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F D L F' R D2 F R' F' 
120. 10.90 F D' B' U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R B' R2 B2 R D U2 
121. 8.14 L' D B D2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 D F' D2 F2 R F2 R 
122. 8.24 R2 F2 D B' R L' F D' B' R' B' L2 F R2 F B R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 
123. 10.60 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' R B' R2 B' L' F' R' F2 
124. 9.76 F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 R D' B2 D B F L F2 
125. 10.26 B2 U' F' D2 B' U' R' B' R' U2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 D' R2 B2 L2 
126. 8.93 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 R F' D' L' U B' U F' 
127. 9.25 B R B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' R F2 D B2 R B F D' L' R2 
128. 9.17 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B' U' B' L R U' L2 D F' 
129. 8.80 L2 F R2 D L2 D R2 D F2 U L2 F2 R D2 F' L D2 B D2 R 
130. 9.34 L2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 R' F' U' R2 D2 L D' F L' F2 
131. 10.16 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L B' D' B' R2 B' R' D' L' 
132. 8.35 F U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F R B L D' R' F R2 D' 
133. 9.66 F' R B' R2 F' D B2 R' F R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 F U F 
134. 8.35 D2 R' F D2 F' L' U' B2 U2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' U2 
135. 10.69 B' U2 B' D' R2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 
136. 9.76 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' D2 B L' U L' D R 
137. 9.04 L2 B' U2 L' U R L2 F' L2 B2 U2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 F 
138. 8.43 F' R2 F R B U L' D R F2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 F R2 
139. 9.92 B' D R D' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D' U' R U B' R2 B2 R' B 
140. 7.96 U2 L F R2 D R L B' L' U F' U2 F D2 R2 U2 F' D2 F B' R2 
141. 8.73 B' D2 R' L' F R2 U F2 L U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 
142. 10.59 R2 D2 F D2 B L2 F L2 R2 U2 F' U L' B D' F2 R' B' R' 
143. 10.00 U R2 L U D' L2 F' R U B' D2 F' R2 B U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 B' 
144. 10.02 B' L2 D B' U2 R2 U L' F' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 
145. 7.83 L' B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' L' B' U L2 D L2 R' F 
146. 10.48 R D2 F2 L B2 L F2 L F2 U2 R U F' D2 B' L U2 R D R' D' 
147. 8.01 F2 U' F L' F2 L2 U' B U D L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L' 
148. 10.59 B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U F' D2 U2 F' D' L B D' U2 
149. 9.70 B' D' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' R F' D2 F2 R2 F' U' 
150. 8.95 D' F2 D B2 U B2 F2 U2 R' D' F' L' B R' F L2 D F' 
151. 14.60 D' L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 U' B F2 R F D U2 
152. 8.88 D' B2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' L' B R' F2 L2 U' F U' B 
153. 8.37 U R2 L' U2 D' F2 U' L' U L2 B D2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 
154. 7.12 U' D2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 B D2 B' L R B' L R2 B' U R2 
155. 9.59 B' U' F' R' F' L' F U2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 L' D' 
156. 6.78 B U2 F R2 B D2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 F L' U B' R2 U' F R D' F2 
157. 9.38 B' U B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F D R2 U2 F' U R' F' 
158. 10.36 D B2 D' F2 B' U F L2 B F2 D2 B2 L U2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 
159. 7.32 B' D R B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 R D F L' F' U B2 L2 
160. 8.14 L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' L D2 B' R D B F' 
161. 9.72 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 B L F U2 R' D' U2 R' F2 U' B' 
162. 10.05 D' L D' F U2 R B2 L B R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' 
163. 8.36 F2 D' B U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' D' U' L2 F2 U2 
164. 8.84 F2 D F' L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 R D2 R' B' F2 R U' 
165. 7.04 L' B2 F U2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L' B F R' B U2 F2 R2 
166. 11.12 R' D' U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D R F R2 B' L' U B2 U L2 
167. 8.54 D' R2 U2 R D2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' D L2 U2 B F U B' L' U2 
168. 10.76 U L' D2 B' L F R B2 U R2 B D2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 
169. 8.73 L2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D B' D U2 R U' B' D' L' F' D' 
170. 9.52 U2 B' U2 B' U D2 F' U2 R B U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F U2 R2 
171. 9.12 D' L D2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 R' D R' F' L2 U R B 
172. 8.63 L' B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 F L' D' R B' R2 F2 D' B2 F' 
173. 10.05 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' F' L F2 R' B2 D F' L D2 
174. 9.88 F' B2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 L' R D L2 U' L B R' U' 
175. 6.51 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R F2 U2 R U' R' B2 L2 U B R2 D' B' 
176. 10.22 D B2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F' L U B L D' B' L' 
177. 8.80 F' L2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B U F' L' B F' 
178. 12.82 U' R' B2 L B2 L D2 L' U2 R2 D R U' B' D2 F U R' B' 
179. 10.88 F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 R F2 U B' U' B' F2 D B2 
180. 10.42 D2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B L B2 R F D' R2 U L' F' 
181. 7.80 L' U2 L' U' D F D B L' F L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F B2 
182. 10.08 B' U L2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 F R' U2 L F' R' B U F D' 
183. 8.06 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B' U2 L2 R' U2 R' B F D2 R 
184. 8.27 D2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 F D2 F U' B2 F D' U R' U B F 
185. 8.80 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' U R' B' F' R' B' D' U' 
186. 8.50 R D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 R B L' F R D' U2 L' 
187. 8.38 F D F U B R F B2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 L' B2 L D2 L2 F 
188. 8.95 F2 U R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R' B' L' D R' F2 R2 U' F2 
189. 7.59 U D' L F D B2 U2 L' B R2 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 
190. 9.10 B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U F D' U' L' R2 B' F R' D L' 
191. 8.73 F L' D' R2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F' U' B2 U' B R' B 
192. 7.10 L2 D' F' L' B' D' B U' L2 F' B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R 
193. 5.76 F L' U R F' D2 R D' B' R F2 D2 R2 L F2 U2 L F2 L U2 
194. 7.01 U R' B D' F' D' L U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F2 U 
195. 9.28 F L B L2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' L' R F' D F U' L' 
196. 10.70 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L D2 R U2 R2 B' R' B U F D' B' R U 
197. 8.84 F2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R U F' L' U' R B D' L' R 
198. 8.81 B2 L' R' B2 L' U2 B2 L' R' U F' D' L F' U R F' L D 
199. 8.34 R' F' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B R' F D' U' F' U B 
200. 9.05 F2 U F2 U2 D' F L F' D F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 B D2 B' R2 U2 
201. 10.49 L2 F2 U' R' D R2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 B D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 
202. 7.01 U2 R U2 B' L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 D L R' B2 R' F' D' 
203. 10.96 L' U2 F' U B R F D L F R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 
204. 9.68 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L' F U2 R2 D L R' B D B' 
205. 10.87 F' D' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 F D2 B' F U2 L' B D2 R B D R 
206. 8.82 U2 L' D R' F L' D' B2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F R' F 
207. 9.69 R F B2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 B U' B U2 R D2 L' 
208. 10.86 L2 F L' D L2 U L2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U L' D F U' B D' B2 
209. 12.97 F R L2 U2 L2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F U' L B' U B' F' L' 
210. 8.52 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 B U' F' R B' L U L' U F2 
211. 9.58 R2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 R U' R2 B R D 
212. 7.85 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 R U' B' L U F R2 B D B' L2 
213. 8.24 L B U R2 F2 D U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R F' U' R2 F R2 F2 L' 
214. 7.76 U L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 R' U' B U2 F' R F2 D 
215. 7.84 B2 L U2 L2 R' B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B R' D' L B2 F2 R B 
216. 10.20 R' L F D2 B' U' B L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F' R' 
217. 12.11 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 R' F D' F2 U B L 
218. 7.52 L' D' F U F D L' D' L2 U2 R2 F R2 L2 F' R2 F B2 R2 
219. 10.80 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B L U F R2 B' R B D' 
220. 9.88 D' L' U' D F2 R' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B 
221. 7.81 B2 R' U' B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R D' R2 D2 F' L' B R' 
222. 8.96 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 D R2 L' D2 F R D L2 D2 B' L2 U2 
223. 9.25 R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' D F L2 D' U' B' L F' 
224. 8.68 D' F' L2 B2 L D2 R D2 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 U' R2 U2 B2 R F2 R 
225. 10.90 D' F2 R' F2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' D L D R2 B D' F' 
226. 9.70 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B' R U L F2 L2 B D 
227. 9.23 U R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F L' D' B' D2 U' R' B F' 
228. 6.93 F' D2 L D2 L2 B U' F' U R2 D' R2 D F2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 D 
229. 12.12 L' F2 L U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R D2 F2 B R2 D U L' U B L' D2 L 
230. 9.36 U2 B L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 B' L' B R D U2 B U' 
231. 8.49 R' B L' U R F2 U' L' U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R' U 
232. 10.47 F D' B2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' U F D' B' F' L' R2 
233. 8.56 R2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R B' F U' F R D B' U R' 
234. 7.82 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' B U' F2 L2 B R' F' L' R2 
235. 10.08 R D' R D2 L U2 B2 D2 R D2 R D2 B2 U' R2 B D R' F L2 R 
236. 8.84 R2 D2 B' R D2 R' D' F2 L2 F L2 F U2 B R2 L2 B2 D2 R' 
237. 8.31 D2 L' U' B U D F2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 L' F' 
238. 10.73 L2 R F2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' D R' D' U B2 L R' F 
239. 9.05 L2 B2 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F L U R2 F' L2 D R U2 B 
240. 12.42 B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 R' B F' L' R2 U R U2 B' U' 
241. 9.12 D2 U2 B' F' D2 R2 B R2 B F2 D2 U L F' D U F2 D' L' R2 
242. 9.63 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 U2 F' L B L2 U' R F U' 
243. 9.52 R' F L' R2 F' R2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B R U B' D F 
244. 10.10 B' L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F' U L D2 B' L U2 F' 
245. 9.37 B2 R U2 R2 B2 R B2 L D2 F2 R D2 B' D' B' L' B2 R2 U B' U2 
246. 8.59 R' B2 L' F' U' D' R B L2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R' 
247. 10.38 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R' U' L2 R' D' R' U' B' U 
248. 9.42 R' B' R F2 R2 U' F R F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 
249. 9.08 D' U2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R F D2 U R' F' D' F' U 
250. 10.96 F2 D2 F2 L D2 L' R' F2 R U2 R2 B' U' R2 F2 R D' F L' F 
251. 9.99 U F' R' U2 F U R2 B' R D2 L' B2 R' F2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R2 F' 
252. 10.17 L' U' D2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 F L B2 R B' R2 B 
253. 8.44 B2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D' U2 L2 F R' U' B2 F2 U L' U F 
254. 10.50 L2 U2 F B2 L2 D L' U R' F L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 U2 D2 
255. 8.42 B R' L2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B D2 F2 L2 F U2 D' B D' R F U' R 
256. 9.56 L2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' F' D U' R' D2 U' R B2 U2 
257. 8.40 R' B' U D2 B2 U2 D' F' R' U2 B U2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 B' L2 B 
258. 9.23 F' U2 B2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' R U L' R2 B2 L' U R F2 
259. 11.22 R F2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L U2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 D 
260. 13.66 B2 R F U2 R L' B D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 U L F 
261. 10.39 D B R' B2 L' U2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F' D2 L D' R B 
262. 8.91 R F2 L B' L2 B R' L F' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 
263. 9.86 R2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 U L' B F' D B F2 U2 
264. 9.67 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F' D L R' U2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 
265. 11.29 B' D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D' U' R B' D' L' U' F' L' F' 
266. 8.54 B2 R2 U2 B D2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 D' R D' U F R' B F' 
267. 8.52 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L F' D' U2 L' D' U B' D' 
268. 9.94 U L2 U2 D R F' R L' D2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 
269. 7.15 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 L B' F' R' B' U2 R2 B' L U 
270. 11.19 R F2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L D R' F' L F2 U2 F U' F 
271. 8.09 U2 R U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L F2 U2 L' U F L' U' L' D B' D R2 
272. 12.02 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' D F L' B' U R' D F' L 
273. 11.51 D' L2 D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R D2 B' L D B F U B' 
274. 7.20 R' D2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F' L' B L' R D B U 
275. 12.67 B2 U2 F2 B2 L B' R' F D' L2 D2 F U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' 
276. 9.26 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B D U' R2 B' D R D' L' F' 
277. 11.67 D2 R' F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R2 B' R' F U F2 R2 U' F2 
278. 11.58 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D' L' U L B L2 B' 
279. 10.20 F' R2 F' L' D R' U' L D2 F' L2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' R2 L 
280. 7.95 R D' B R2 L F U2 R F2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 F 
281. 8.99 U2 F D' R' L' U' B U R U2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 
282. 10.26 F B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' B L2 F L F' R' B' 
283. 10.89 L2 U R2 F2 D' U' B2 D B2 L2 U B' U2 F' L D B' R D2 F2 
284. 9.30 B' U' D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L2 F2 D2 R 
285. 9.69 F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R B2 U2 R' D' F R' D2 B2 D' 
286. 10.46 F' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' R2 U L B' R' U' F L2 U 
287. 10.67 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D U' L2 U F2 U2 B L F' L' R U' L R2 B' R' 
288. 8.44 B2 D2 R' D F2 D2 F L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L F2 U' B2 
289. 8.94 D2 F' D2 B2 U R2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L F2 L U2 B L2 D2 
290. 6.19 L F2 D R' D' F' R F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R' U 
291. 9.25 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B U2 F' L F2 D U2 L F D2 
292. 10.64 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F L' B R F2 R B' R' U 
293. 10.24 L F' U B D' F B2 R B F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 
294. 8.33 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' F' L' R' B D2 F D' R D' B' 
295. 9.27 F' B L U B2 L D2 F' U2 R F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R' D2 F 
296. 10.32 L' F2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 B' L U' B2 L2 U' 
297. 10.51 D' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R F' R D U2 B U L2 F 
298. 7.26 D U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D B' L D L' U' B2 L B R' F2 
299. 7.35 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D R B' D' L B D2 L' 
300. 11.65 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B R B2 L' R F L2 R' F' R 
301. 11.40 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 R U' R' U2 
302. 9.01 U R2 B U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F2 U2 L' F' D' L' R2 U B2 F2 
303. 10.50 R2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 D' B' R B2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B' 
304. 8.69 F' U' R' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F' R2 B2 U R' F2 U' 
305. 9.19 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F U' B2 L' U' B F2 L' D2 B2 
306. 9.08 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 F' L B2 D' U2 L R D2 B' 
307. 8.84 U B L D L U L B' U B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L 
308. 8.66 D' L' D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U B' R' U2 B L D2 R2 
309. 12.92 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R F' D' L' B2 D F2 L D' 
310. 8.07 D' B' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L B2 R F2 R2 U2 B' D' U2 B2 L2 B' L' 
311. 11.41 F' R' D' B' U' D' F' B' R D' F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 
312. 9.63 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' R B' R F' R' U' F U2 
313. 9.25 B D F R F2 L U' D2 L R2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B 
314. 9.21 B' D' R' B2 U2 F' R U' F2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 R2 F2 R 
315. 9.02 U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' R' U' L D' R B F' 
316. 8.62 B2 U F' D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 L D' L' U' R U2 B' 
317. 8.75 F R D' L2 B2 L2 B F U2 R2 F' R2 F U B' F2 L B U B' 
318. 8.71 R2 U' F2 L' B R L' U' F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 R' D2 
319. 7.49 D R D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L F2 D L U2 B' L D2 F R2 
320. 10.11 L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D L2 D2 F' D2 R' B D L' F2 R2 U2 R' 
321. 10.25 R F L' U2 R' D2 L B2 L' B2 L F2 D2 B2 D' F' D2 U' L' B U 
322. 12.69 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 D2 F D' L U' R D' U2 R B' 
323. 9.70 U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 F L' B L D F' D' F2 R' B 
324. 8.16 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L D F D B D2 B2 R 
325. 9.78 B2 L' D' L2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R U L' F U' B' L2 
326. 7.92 U' L B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D B2 U B2 D2 L' B R2 F2 D' U' B2 
327. 9.79 D2 F U2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 U' R' B2 D' F' D2 B' 
328. 10.32 L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 F R U2 F2 R U L B2 F' R' 
329. 8.06 U2 R' L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' B L F' R' D2 B R' 
330. 9.01 B' U L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' L B2 R' B' R2 B2 F' L R 
331. 8.60 B U' D2 B U R' D' F' L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D 
332. 7.24 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 U R2 U' B' L D2 F 
333. 8.95 U' R' B2 D2 U2 R U2 L' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R' F' R B D' R2 
334. 8.19 L2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 L B' D' U' B R' D R' F' 
335. 9.10 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 U' F' U L' B' R B' U L' R 
336. 12.10 D' L2 D' R D' R' U' B2 R D2 F' R2 B D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 D2 
337. 9.32 U' R2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' F' D L' B D' R2 D' U2 
338. 9.85 L U2 R B2 R' F2 R U2 R F2 R D' F' D' B R' F2 L2 F U2 
339. 9.71 R' U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 U B U2 B' U R D B F L' 
340. 9.71 B' R U2 R D R B L R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F' 
341. 10.04[ws] F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 B' R U B U2 R' D2 B2 
342. 9.64 U' F' R' F' U' F' R U2 R' F2 U L2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' 
343. 9.46 R F' R2 F D2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U' F2 L' U' L' F' U 
344. 8.09 F2 U' B R2 U' R' D' B' R D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
345. 7.71 R' U D2 B' D' L' D B' L' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D2 
346. 8.23 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 L B2 R2 U' R2 B' R' U F2 L 
347. 11.57 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L' D2 L2 U2 B D' L R' U 
348. 10.69 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R B2 F U2 R' D U' L U2 
349. 8.60 B D L2 D2 F' D' R B' F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D 
350. 8.70 B U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D U2 F2 L' U2 F' L D2 R2 U' R2 
351. 7.52 U F' U' L' B' U L' U2 F L2 B R2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 F' B2 R 
352. 9.64 L F U2 L U' L' D F2 L B R2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D' 
353. 8.59 B2 F D2 R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D L' D B F D' L U2 F' 
354. 12.42 B L' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' R' B' R' U' B R' 
355. 8.21 L2 F D2 F U B L2 D2 F2 R D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 F2 L U' 
356. 10.87 D2 R2 F R2 F L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 D' R2 U L' F2 R' F 
357. 9.72 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F' L D L' D2 F D2 L R2 
358. 9.53 R F D2 F U L' F R' F' U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D 
359. 9.85 D B' L2 D B2 D U2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R' B' D' L' R' D F' D2 
360. 10.52 F' D2 L U2 B D2 F L2 B U2 B D2 B2 R U B D R' U2 L2 
361. 8.83 R' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 L' U2 B' R' F U2 L' U' F' R D2 
362. 9.13 F U2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 L F2 L2 F2 L2 B' R U2 F R2 D' L2 R2 
363. 10.15 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 U' B L R2 D F' L2 R B2 
364. 10.99 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 D B' D L D L' U' R D' 
365. 11.79 B U L B' R U B2 L' D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F' D2 
366. 10.12 L' D B' R' L F U' R' D2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' D' B2 D F2 L2 
367. 9.03 B U2 D' R B2 L2 F L D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 U2 F' L2 U' 
368. 9.18 D2 L2 R D F2 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 U2 R' F' L D2 B U F 
369. 12.28 R2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 U B R' U2 L2 B2 D U B2 
370. 7.25 R B L2 F' L2 D L' U' R' F' D2 F' U2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 
371. 8.74 R2 L' F2 R F' B' R' D' U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B2 R 
372. 6.63 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F L' D' L R2 F R D2 B2 R' 
373. 9.62 R2 F2 U2 L F2 L B2 L2 U2 F L' D' B' D R2 U L' F 
374. 9.49 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 B' U B' L' D2 F U' B L' B 
375. 8.72 B' F2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 B' R2 D L2 R F' L' B 
376. 7.28 U F B' R' B' U R F2 L B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U D B2 
377. 7.65 R' U F' B2 D F2 R' B' U F2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 B U2 F' 
378. 8.24 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 F' D' R B' U L2 D L2 B F' L2 
379. 11.28 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 F2 U B U2 B' L' R' D B' 
380. 7.59 F' U' L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D R2 U R2 L F' U L B' R2 D' U2 
381. 10.34 L U' R2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 B D2 R' D' R2 D' B' F' D 
382. 9.29 B2 D' L D' L2 F2 D F2 D' U2 R2 B' L' B' F' L' R' U2 
383. 8.71 B U2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L' B L' B L' U' R B2 
384. 7.45 U R2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L B U L U2 R F2 D2 B' U 
385. 8.29 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B R' B2 U R2 D B2 L2 D' 
386. 11.12 F R B D F U F2 D F2 L D2 L U2 F2 R F2 B2 L B2 D' 
387. 8.63 R' U' D2 F L' F R2 B' F2 U2 L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U B2 D L2 B 
388. 9.60 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' U' R' D2 L D2 L F' D2 R 
389. 9.97 D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 R' D R' B2 D L2 B F' R' D 
390. 8.56 F R U2 R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U L2 U L' B2 F' L D' R2 D' F 
391. 9.77 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B L2 D L F2 U F D' L2 U' F2 
392. 8.09 L R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 R F' D2 U' F L 
393. 9.22 U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' U B U B' D' L F' U2 R2 
394. 8.99 L' B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D R2 B F U2 R U B' 
395. 9.45 B L2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B' F' R D' L2 B D2 L2 B2 D' L 
396. 10.19 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F U R2 B' F2 L U R U' B' L2 
397. 9.06 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 D' L2 B D2 R F R B L B D' 
398. 9.47 B2 L B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 L2 F L' B D' U' L F' D F 
399. 8.87 R' D L D' F' R' L2 B' R D2 F2 R F2 B2 R' L2 F2 R' U' 
400. 8.26 R2 F L2 U2 B R B2 R' D' B2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 B L2 B U2 F 
401. 8.88 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R U2 R' B D' B' L' U R F D2 B 
402. 8.89 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D B2 U L U' R F U B D2 
403. 8.98 F' R2 U' B D F D R D' F' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 
404. 10.45 D2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F L D2 R D B' L' F2 U F' 
405. 6.83 U2 L2 F' U' D B' R F D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 D2 
406. 10.13 R' U B' U2 B D F' L U2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 D2 F' 
407. 9.19 B U D' B L2 B2 L B L2 B' D2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L F 
408. 8.08 L' F' U L B D F R2 F B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' 
409. 12.51 R B2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L D B F U B2 F D2 L' F R 
410. 6.99 L U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 B D' F2 
411. 13.49 U2 R B L U' L' D F L' F' B' R2 F U2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 
412. 8.72 D' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R B R' D L' U R2 D2 B' L 
413. 8.44 D2 B2 L2 U R B' U' L' D' F D2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 
414. 8.21 F2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' B D B' F2 L' U2 B L' D' R 
415. 9.57 U' F' B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B' R' D F2 D' R2 B2 R' 
416. 10.30 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' F R' F U' R D F' U B U2 
417. 7.76 F2 U' D2 B L2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B U' F' U2 L' D F2 U2 
418. 9.41 L2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' L' F2 U' F L' R2 B L2 U2 
419. 8.81 L' D' L D2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 L D R2 B2 R2 
420. 9.31 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F' R2 L F2 U2 F L2 R B2 D' F 
421. 11.61 F' B' D' F U' D' R B2 U' F2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R U2 
422. 11.35 L2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 L U2 B2 R B R' U' L' D F U F2 
423. 9.46 F' D' L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L' R2 B R2 B U2 F2 D' 
424. 9.33 L U L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F R2 F R D' R2 F2 D' L 
425. 10.11 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F R2 L F' U F' L2 R' B2 L2 D 
426. 6.30 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F' U2 L F2 D R2 F2 D' F' 
427. 9.50 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B' R D B U2 R2 U L U2 F' 
428. 8.56 F' B' D' F D2 B' U' L F2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B L2 B L2 R 
429. 9.61 F' U' B' U2 F L2 F L2 R2 B' F' U2 D R U L' R U2 B' 
430. 10.97 U2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R' B' F' L' B2 D' L B2 D' U 
431. 8.11 D' L2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 R F' R2 B' R U' F' L' U2 F 
432. 12.35 U D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L F2 L R D2 F2 D F D R' B' F2 D' L 
433. 8.09 U B2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' B D2 L2 F2 R U' B' 
434. 7.57 U' B' D F2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 L' D2 F R' D F2 L' 
435. 8.35 R' F' U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B D U2 B' R D2 L D' 
436. 7.98 D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 L B2 R' U L' U2 R B' F' L2 B2 D 
437. 9.84 D' L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F' R U F' L R' D B' R' D' 
438. 9.57 R2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U B D2 R B F2 R U' B L 
439. 9.06 B2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U F L2 R' F D' B' L R2 U' F2 
440. 9.04 L2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 L' U2 B F2 L2 U F' R' 
441. 9.42 L2 F' R' F' L' B2 U D2 L2 F U2 D2 F' B2 U2 F' B' R F' 
442. 8.91 D L' F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 R' F2 R2 B' R F2 D 
443. 8.89 R' U D2 B R2 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R U' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 
444. 7.63 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' R' B U R2 F2 U' R D 
445. 13.48 R2 B U F R2 U' L U2 R2 F2 B' D2 R2 L2 F' U2 D2 B U' F' 
446. 10.63 F' U B' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 F' L2 U' L D2 F2 D2 F2 R 
447. 8.99 L F2 U B' L' B' D2 F D B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 U2 L' 
448. 9.26 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 R' U F2 L U B F2 L' F 
449. 7.99 D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 R U2 F2 R B' F' U B R2 
450. 8.48 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F' D' L R' D' B2 L' B2 F2 R2 
451. 10.54 F2 D2 L F' L' D' R B' L2 B D2 R2 L2 F U2 D2 F R2 D2 U F2 
452. 9.32 U2 F L2 F2 L U R U' R U2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 B R2 F2 D2 B' 
453. 10.57 F L' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D2 B L' U2 B' F L F' 
454. 9.74 F' B' U' L2 B2 U' L D R' B R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 
455. 9.35 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U' F' R' D L' D L2 F U B' 
456. 10.79 R2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L B F2 D2 R' B U F L R 
457. 7.81 L' U R' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 R' U L2 B' R B' R2 
458. 11.55 F2 R2 D R D2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U F' 
459. 10.48 R' L' D L2 B L' U2 B U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 F U2 
460. 6.53 F R' L2 U2 F2 R2 D L' D2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R 
461. 11.02 F' D2 R' L U D' B' U' B2 L' D2 F2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 
462. 9.06 B' L2 U2 D L2 U L U2 L2 B U2 F U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B D' L' 
463. 12.69 U2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R F2 D' B D2 L F2 L2 R' D' 
464. 12.22 U B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U' B' D R2 B' F2 D' L B F R 
465. 8.40 B D B2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' R D2 B2 R' B' L' D' U F' 
466. 9.70 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D L' F' U' L2 R B2 U F R' 
467. 11.31 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F D R2 F' D2 L2 R' B' L' 
468. 9.49 R B2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B L U B' R2 D2 B' R B 
469. 10.09 U B L D2 R2 F R L2 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F' R2 
470. 8.98 U L2 F2 L' D2 R F2 L B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U L B2 D' R D' B F2 
471. 7.19 B2 D' F2 B R' D' F R B U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U 
472. 9.14 R' D B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 L D F L' B' D' F 
473. 7.68 B D2 B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U R2 D R B2 F' R D B L' R' D 
474. 10.76 D' F U2 L' B D F R F2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 L2 U 
475. 7.61 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 L D R2 F D2 L' U B D 
476. 9.15 L D' R2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 F' R' D R' U' F' R D U' 
477. 9.93 B L U2 R D2 F2 R D2 R' D2 R' U2 D L2 D2 F' L R2 D2 B 
478. 9.00 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R' D2 L2 B' D2 L' U L' R' B' 
479. 9.73 R' D R' B2 R D2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 F' U2 R D' L F D 
480. 8.87 F L B2 L2 U R2 U2 F D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 R D2 R L2 
481. 8.98 L R2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F D2 B' F R2 U' F' L' F' R D' U B 
482. 11.09 U2 D2 F' R F2 D' F R' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L U' 
483. 8.98 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F' L' B U' R2 F' L U2 R2 
484. 10.11 U D L' U F D' F2 U B R2 D2 R B2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 L' F2 
485. 9.45 D' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D' L' B R' D2 B2 R B F' D 
486. 9.05 U' F R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 R2 L' D2 F' U2 L U F2 D 
487. 10.08 U' L' B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 D' L' F U' 
488. 8.62 B' U2 F U2 B' L2 F D2 F U2 F' U B' F2 L2 D' U R B' R' 
489. 11.52 U' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L F2 R' B U L' D U B L D' 
490. 11.13 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 F B2 D L F2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 
491. 13.49 L' B' U F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 L' F L' F L U' F2 
492. 10.14 R F' U' D2 B' U R D' R2 U2 L F2 B2 R U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 D 
493. 10.32 R2 B D' F' L U' F U' F D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U' D' B2 L2 
494. 11.16 F' U' D2 R2 F U' R U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F U' 
495. 6.66 D' U2 F R2 F L2 U2 F L2 B' F' L D2 U2 L D' L R' U B 
496. 7.95 B' L D R2 F' R' F' D F2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B' 
497. 10.30 U L2 U B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F R U B F' R' D' R D' 
498. 8.60 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 L D2 B2 R U2 R2 U' B L F' R' B' L' B R 
499. 11.70 U' F2 D B2 R2 D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 F L F' L B' D2 F' R2 U 
500. 10.73 L2 F D F L U B R F' U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 L' 
501. 9.10 D2 F2 R' D2 L F2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R B' U' F' R' B L' D F2 U 
502. 8.56 U R' L D F' B D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' D 
503. 11.84 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R F' R' F' U' F2 L' F2 
504. 7.58 U B2 L B' R F2 U2 B D' F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 D2 R' 
505. 10.86 U2 B U' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 L D' B2 F' D L' U2 R2 
506. 7.75 B2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L' R' F2 D2 B U' L' F2 L' D' L2 
507. 10.52 L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L' U F2 U R F D' L2 D 
508. 7.96 R' L2 D' F2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 D L' D F D2 U F' R2 F2 
509. 9.09 B2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R F' U B' D F2 R2 D' B 
510. 11.24 U' L' F' D F U L2 U F' R2 U2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 
511. 11.09 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 D F L' D F' U' F L' U' 
512. 8.29 R2 B' U2 B' D L' U' B' U2 F L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 R 
513. 12.65 F' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L R D' B' R F R' D R2 
514. 9.04 R' L' D B L2 B' R' F L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L 
515. 8.08 U2 L' U' D' R2 B2 L' F D B D2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 
516. 12.01 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R' U' F' R2 D B 
517. 8.66 F2 D' B R' L B U L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B' U2 D2 F2 L' B' 
518. 9.50 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B U2 B U2 F2 U B D L B L' D2 R' F2 
519. 8.66 D B2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' D' U2 L' B' U R2 D 
520. 8.72 U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U B R' U' B L2 F' U 
521. 9.42 D F2 L U2 R F B D R F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U D2 F2 D' L2 F2 
522. 12.64 F U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R' F2 R' U' F D' R B U 
523. 8.52 F' D2 R B2 F2 D2 R B2 L' U2 F2 L' D' F R B2 U2 B F2 
524. 9.81  R D2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U R D F2 D' F' L R2 U' 
525. 9.90 R L' F2 D F2 R2 D' F' R D2 L' F2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F 
526. 8.28 R D F L2 B' F L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 F R D L2 F2 D' R' F 
527. 9.52 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L F' L R' F' D B2 R B2 U2 
528. 9.94 U' R2 F' D2 R' D' B2 R B R D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 L B2 L2 
529. 10.14 U F D2 B U2 F L2 F U2 L2 B2 L' D' B U' B2 R' B L' D' 
530. 11.41 R2 F2 D R2 D R2 D L2 U F2 D2 L F D F U' L' D R B' R 
531. 13.49 U F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R U2 R' B' U L D2 B F D' U2 
532. 11.79 L F' R U R D B' D2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F L' 
533. 10.11 U' L R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 R' U' R D' L' B' D2 L2 
534. 10.44 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D2 U2 B U F D B2 R D2 L F2 
535. 9.22 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B U R B' R' U B R F 
536. 10.00 D2 B' U2 F D2 B D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 D' L2 B R F2 L' B R2 F2 
537. 19.10 L2 F' L2 R' B2 L D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 F D' R B' F U F2 R2 
538. 10.13 L2 F' D' L F2 D' L F U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 F 
539. 9.09 R B2 U' F B R D2 L' F' D2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F 
540. 13.84 U2 B F R2 F' U2 B2 F D2 L D F' D' F U R D F


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 22, 2019)

Recently got first sub 17 average on 3x3.


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 22, 2019)

Got two sub five 2x2 solves on my first comp so


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 23, 2019)

Massive Megaminx PBs!

(58.61), (47.82), 50.94, 49.81, 50.55

Ao5: 53.4 --> 50.43
Mo3: 51.8 --> 49.52


Single isn't PB, but probably my third sub 48. First counting sub 50.
I got this in the weekly competition, too.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 23, 2019)

222 ao100: 5.004 → 4.805
555 ao100: 1:29.554 → 1:27.700

Neat, considering that I don't really practise either of these much. (Haven't even done timed 222 solves outside of the weekly comp in like over a year.)


----------



## asacuber (Oct 23, 2019)

PB, fullstep. Sub5 had I recognised the VLS, but still really happy.

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-23
single: 5.70

Time List:
1. 5.70 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' F' R2 U2 F' L' D' L' U' B L2 B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 23, 2019)

3x3 2H 10.91 ao100
first sub 11

also had a 6.25 +2 miscramble not-counting-as-my-pb solve. Standard wide sexy/seldge T for LL at low 5, froze on recog and slipped up the last few moves
ouchy


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 24, 2019)

lets gooo!!! got my first sub 45 3x3 Ao5
40.50, 43.81 + 2 = 45.81, 39.03, 49.98, 41.49 Ao5 - 42.60 unlucky cases and 1 plus two, still sub 45 so I'm happy.
also a side note I use roux method


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 24, 2019)

New 3x3 Ao12 PB 39.81

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-24
avg of 12: 39.81

Time List:
1. 42.43 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 L2 D F2 R' F' R2 B' D' L' F U R 
2. 39.42 L U B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U' B' D' F L R2 D2 B F2 D 
3. (1:24.15) F2 U D' F B R F2 D' B' R F2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 
4. 36.64 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L D2 R U' L F D L' F2 D' R' B R 
5. 38.48 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 F D' R' B2 F U L B2 L2 U' 
6. (31.32) B2 R D2 R U2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L2 U L' R U R B F L' R 
7. 41.09 U L' F' U2 L' B R U F L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 
8. 37.56 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R B2 F D2 R' B2 F' D2 U 
9. 42.87 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L' D B F2 D2 L R2 F' U' 
10. 40.59 U2 D2 B' U2 R F' B' U F2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 B U 
11. 43.48 D' L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U R' U2 B U2 R2 F' L' D' L 
12. 35.54 B D U F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 U R' U R' F' L F2 D2 F'


----------



## asacuber (Oct 25, 2019)

15.13 OH ao50
well well well...


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 25, 2019)

Omg I’m finally sub 17 yeyeheyehehehet.

I also broke my pb in the 16.89 ao100 And it was a 11.2.


----------



## asacuber (Oct 27, 2019)

15.08 OH ao100 
I wish my upcoming comp had OH...


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 27, 2019)

I finally got a sub 16 ao5 (15.91)


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 28, 2019)

new 2x2 best Ao5 
Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-28
avg of 5: 6.42

Time List:
1. (11.19) R' F' R U' R2 F R' U' R' 
2. 5.64 F U' F U R' F2 R U' F' 
3. (5.35) R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' U' 
4. 7.32 R2 F R' F' R U2 R' F R 
5. 6.30 U' F' U2 F U2 F R' F R2 F
lets go


----------



## asacuber (Oct 29, 2019)

reaction score 420


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 29, 2019)

asacuber said:


> reaction score 420


Whenever you post anything I look at your post through the lens of your avatar


----------



## ProStar (Oct 29, 2019)

I broke records(not competition) for 3x3 Single, Ao5, _and_ Ao12 today! 

Single: 31.xx
Ao5: 36.79
Ao12: 39.42


----------



## ProStar (Oct 29, 2019)

Just broke 3x3 Ao12 PB again(not it competition). I lowered it from 39.42 to 39.33.


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 30, 2019)

broke my 2x2 Ao5 today with a new YJ yupo

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-30
avg of 5: 5.93

Time List:
1. (9.30) R U' R' U' R2 U2 F' U' R' 
2. (4.57) U R U' R F' U R2 F' R 
3. 5.22 U' F R2 F' U2 R U2 R' U 
4. 6.25 R2 U F R' U F R2 F2 U2 
5. 6.31 U F U' R' F' R F2 U' R' F


----------



## ProStar (Oct 30, 2019)

(relatively) big improvement in my Ao12 PB. From 39.33 to 37.30, an improvement of 2.03 seconds!


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 31, 2019)

I had a pretty good session today.
My very first Ao12 was my first sub-11, 10.97, going down from 11.07.
This Ao12 included a 9.94 PB Ao5 (10.84, (11.69), 9.32, 9.66, (8.98); going down from 10.09) and a 9.32 PB Mo3 (9.32, 9.66, 8.98; going down from 9.57).
I was not looking on my statistics, so I was not nervous after the 9.66; after typing in 8.98 I was surprised to see a sub-10 Ao5. 
I failed to get a sub-12 Ao100 which I have been going for a while with a 12.13 Ao100.
But I just wanted to get a sub-12 session mean and while I went for that I got my PB Ao50, 11.64, going down from 11.85 and I was able to pass the sub-12 barrier getting a 11.82 Ao100 (going down from 12.00). So I am REALLY happy about that session.
I also got a 7.85 (PB2) earlier that day, my 4th sub-8, including doing an xcross, getting an OLL skip and failing the U2 AUF. I had 5.22 TPS. :-(


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Nov 2, 2019)

It's been like 2 or 3 years since I posted in this forum, but I finally got a new 3x3 and am getting back into things. This solve wasn't my best ever, but is definitely up there and I did a thing to skip PLL in a solve, so yay

B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' R2 F L F R' B2 U F D2 F'

x' // inspection
D' L U' L2 // cross
x' U' R U' R' U2 F' L F L' // F2L-1
U R U' R' // F2L-2
U x' U2 L' U2 r // F2L-3
U' R' U R y U2 R U R' // F2L-4
U2 L' U' L U L F' L' F U2 // OLL

40 turns (lol) / 8.68 seconds = 4.61 TPS


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 4, 2019)

ayo

45.73 Megaminx single

Finally beat all of my Megaminx PBs--I think all of them are from this month now.

I choked hard on the LL though, missed an easy mid 44 or maybe high 43.


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Nov 4, 2019)

After learning all the pure OLL cases, I finally got my PB average of 5 today! I sadly messed up on that last solve by using the wrong PLL and having to fix it with a Ub perm on my 18.53 solve (would have been a high 16 - low 17), but I'm still proud of this average!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-04
avg of 5: 17.68

Time List:
1. 17.12 L2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U F2 R B U2 R U' L B' U' R U' 
2. (16.94) R F U2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F U2 R2 F D2 U' B2 L' B' L' B' F' 
3. 18.53 U2 R B' R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F D L F2 D U2 F' R 
4. (21.10) D B F2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' D' B' R' B L D' L' 
5. 17.40 U F2 L2 U R' D R2 B' D U2 R' U2 L D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 L2


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 4, 2019)

My real PB is 12.66 with PLL skip.
Today i got my *fullstep* PB: *13.20*, it was 13.70, so.... -0.50 seconds. 
And better yet: it was made in the yellow cross, I was training for 2 months, for dsat least to be double color neutral (white/yellow), and today I consider myself.


Scramble F R' D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 D' R B2 F2 D' B2 D2

-----------------

y /// inspect
D R B' D2 R' /// cross

y' U2 R' U R /// 1st pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //// 2nd pair
y2 R U2 R' U R' U R /// 3rd pair (pretty inefficient pair takeout)
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //// 4th pair

F R U R' U' F' /// Easiest OLL
U2 (R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R') U2 //// Ra PLL


-----------------------

Road to sub10 single!!!


----------



## asacuber (Nov 5, 2019)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-05
solves/total: 172/172

single
best: 6.30
worst: 14.45

mean of 3
current: 11.42 (σ = 1.31)
best: 7.71 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 10.44 (σ = 0.94)
best: 7.91 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 12
current: 9.82 (σ = 1.42)
best: 8.33 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 25
current: 9.69 (σ = 1.41)
best: 8.47 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 50
current: 9.50 (σ = 1.35)
best: 8.67 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 100
current: 9.26 (σ = 1.12)
best: 8.88 (σ = 0.93)

Average: 9.05 (σ = 1.03)
Mean: 9.12

Time List:
1. 8.27 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 D' F' D2 L' U R2 F2 L F' 
2. 6.32 B U F' L B R D' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 F D 
3. 8.89 D' U2 R2 U2 R F2 R U2 B2 R B L' B2 F2 D' U' B L 
4. 7.93 F L2 F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 L' R U R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' 
5. 9.73 L' D' F' U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R' D F L' U' B' D 
6. 9.31 D B R' F2 L2 B D F' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B' R B 
7. 9.26 B2 L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L' U L F' D2 R B' D2 U' F2 
8. 9.50 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D' B' R2 B R D' L2 F' D L' U2 
9. 7.71 D' L2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R' U2 L B' L' B2 F U' R' U' L' 
10. 8.22 R U L B2 L' D B2 D L U2 F' B' U2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 
11. 8.25 B2 D' R D' L' U' D' F' L' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U 
12. 8.34 R F' D R' U D R' U2 B' F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 
13. 8.80 R F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 D L2 B2 F' U2 R U' F L' 
14. 7.39 U2 B R L D' F' L2 B R F2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D 
15. 8.10 D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 R' D2 F R' F2 U F2 U' F 
16. 8.99 L' D' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R' F L F2 L D' F' L U 
17. 8.07 U2 F' B2 U D2 L2 B2 R' B R2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 
18. 9.36 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' R D F' L2 B R2 D' U2 R 
19. 9.26 U' F B2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R' D F U R' F2 
20. 11.36 U R2 U L F2 U' B L' D' F U2 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 
21. 8.07 B U2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B' U2 L U B2 L' U2 R' B 
22. 8.07 B F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 D F2 D2 F2 D R B R2 D' B2 R2 U' L F' 
23. 8.66 U' F R2 U B2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 D2 R2 D' F L' B D2 U2 F2 D' 
24. 8.08 F U2 L' U R B' R D2 B2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 D2 F U2 B' D2 U 
25. 8.32 F' B2 L U2 R U2 F2 R F2 R B2 U2 R' F' D B L2 D F D L 
26. 8.03 L D U L2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 F D' B2 L' U2 B' L' F2 U2 
27. 8.05 B' F2 D2 U2 R B2 L' U2 R2 D2 L B2 U' F' U2 R' U' R2 D' L2 
28. 7.64 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 F' L U' F' R' F2 L2 F' R' F 
29. 9.21 D' F2 R' D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' F' U' B U' R U' 
30. 7.66 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U F R' D F U2 L B' R' F2 D2 
31. 11.51 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 R D' F2 D' B' L U' R' D' B F2 
32. 9.17 L2 U2 F R2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B' D U' F' L' U R F' R D2 R' 
33. 11.21 U' B L2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L D L' B U2 R B D2 
34. 7.43 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 B' D R B' F2 U R' U' L2 
35. 10.23 D2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 D L B' F' R' U L2 U 
36. 10.80 R' L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' L U R' D' U F U R2 D2 
37. 9.46 D' R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' L B' U' R' D' F U R2 U' R' 
38. 8.24 B2 R' U' R2 U2 L' B L D' F2 D2 L2 F' B L2 F B2 D2 F2 
39. 8.31 L U B U B' R F2 U2 B U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 
40. 8.10 R F L2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' R U L D R U2 R' D' 
41. 10.07 U B D' F R D' B' D' R' U2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 
42. 9.22 F U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R D' R' B U B2 U F' D 
43. 10.38 U' L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 R' B F' U2 F2 L' F2 L' F' D' 
44. 8.10 B' R' F2 L U' R' D B R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 L B2 L' B2 F 
45. 8.66 F' U' R' B2 U L' D2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 L 
46. 9.02 U L' F2 U' F U2 R B' L B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R L D2 L 
47. 7.94 R F' D2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D B2 F2 D2 R D' U2 F R' D' U' L2 
48. 9.28 F U2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 F U2 D L2 R' F U' B D' R' F2 D 
49. 9.15 D' R' L F U2 R L' D2 B U2 L2 D R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D 
50. 7.38 L2 R B2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 F U' L2 D' B' U R' B L 
51. 8.85 R B L2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B' D L2 B R' D' L R 
52. 8.34 D B' R2 B F R2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F R D F L' F D B' U' R 
53. 8.42 R B D B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' R F' R2 F L B' 
54. 9.36 F L D' F' L2 B D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 D F R F D2 U2 F' 
55. 7.54 R' B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F R2 U2 B U' R' U' L F' R2 D2 R 
56. 9.29 D2 B2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 R B2 L B2 R' F D B U2 B L2 B' R' F' 
57. 9.09 R' D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 R F' D' R U F' L D F2 
58. 7.19 L' B' D L2 F' R2 B' L' U2 B2 D L2 U D2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B 
59. 9.28 B L' B2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 R B2 D' U' F' L' U' B' L' B' 
60. 8.89 R F2 L' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 R U2 R' F D' L' U' R' F2 D' B' D2 
61. 7.67 R' L' D F U' B2 D' F D2 B2 R2 B L2 F R2 F D2 L2 R F 
62. 10.51 F2 U2 L2 F L2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D F' D F' R2 F' D L2 
63. 8.89 D' F2 B U' F' D' R' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 D F' 
64. 10.00 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 D' F' L' R2 U R 
65. 6.57 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U B D' F2 L B' R2 F U2 R D2 
66. 10.65 U2 L R U2 F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U' B' F' R U2 F2 R' D' R' 
67. 7.78 R' B U R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R' B U2 L2 F' U R2 
68. 9.34 L2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 U R D' L' D R2 B F D' F2 
69. 7.27 F' B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R B2 D2 B L' B F' D 
70. 10.07 R U2 L' B2 L D2 L' D2 R D2 U2 B U' B R F R2 D2 B2 L 
71. 11.30 F R D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F R' D' U' L2 B2 F 
72. 8.63 U R2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L' U' L2 U' F' U2 B2 F 
73. 8.33 D R' L' F2 R' F D' U2 F D2 L2 F R2 B U2 L2 F U2 F' L 
74. 7.72 L' D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' L' D R' D' L F2 L 
75. 9.29 F' U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 B D B2 L' D F R U2 F' R2 
76. 10.04 D' F' R2 L F2 L U L2 F B U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 R U' 
77. 10.91 L2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' F R2 F2 L' U2 F L U' B' L' 
78. 9.81 U2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 R' F' U' L D B' R D2 R2 F2 U2 
79. 7.08 L2 D2 B R2 B D2 L2 B2 F' U2 F R' U' L F D2 B2 R' D2 B' L' 
80. 11.24 R2 D' R F2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U B' D' B' U2 L F 
81. 8.99 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D B' U R' D L F U' R2 U 
82. 10.92 D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F' R' D' R B2 L R' B2 
83. 8.45 F U R U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R B D F2 R U2 L' D' 
84. 9.31 R U2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 R D B' L' F2 L' B D R' 
85. 10.32 D B' U2 R D' B L D F' B' U2 B' R2 B L2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 D 
86. 8.79 F' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F2 L D2 B L' B' R F' R' 
87. 7.83 R D R L' B' R' D F B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R2 
88. 8.61 F' U2 B R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 B' F' L' B2 L F2 U F R2 D B 
89. 10.38 D2 L F' R2 F' U L U F' U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U D 
90. 9.76 U' L B D2 L2 R2 B L2 B L2 B2 D L' B U L' D L2 F2 
91. 10.28 U2 B2 L2 F D' R B L' B U B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 D L2 D' R2 B2 
92. 8.24 F' L' U D' R U D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 B U2 B D2 R' B 
93. 8.98 B2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 F U L' U B2 L2 R F2 U R2 
94. 9.34 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 F' L R2 F D U' F D2 B2 
95. 9.84 D F R B2 D' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 B R 
96. 8.13 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B F' R' F D R U' L D2 R2 
97. 7.63 L2 B2 D2 R B' R' U L2 U2 F U2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F R U 
98. 10.32 U' R' B2 D' B2 U B2 U R2 D B2 L2 F U' R U2 B R U2 B' 
99. 7.27 D2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 R' F2 R' U2 R' B2 F R' B' D B' U' R' U' B2 
100. 8.61 D2 R L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B U' B2 D F2 L 
101. 9.07 F D2 L' D' L2 D2 R' F L' R2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 F' B' D2 L2 F' 
102. 8.49 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D R B2 L' D' B' U L B R2 
103. 9.89 F' R2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R F2 R F2 U B2 L F' D' B' D R2 
104. 9.59 F B2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 U' L' D2 B2 F D R2 D' 
105. 9.44 L R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 F D' L B' L R' F R2 F' 
106. 11.64 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 R F' L D L2 F' 
107. 8.83 U L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F U2 R2 B' F2 D2 U' B' D2 F2 U R' U L' D 
108. 9.95 B L2 B2 L' U2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 B U' L R' D' R2 B' U2 
109. 8.74 R2 D L D' L2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F L' D' F U F2 D2 
110. 8.58 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' F2 D' B2 L' F2 R' F' D B D' 
111. 9.50 B2 U' L' B D F2 R B' R' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 D' 
112. 8.45 D F R L' D L U' R2 U2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 F U2 
113. 7.35 U2 L D' L F R D' L U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' 
114. 8.94 L2 D2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 F' L2 U F2 D2 B U2 
115. 7.18 U2 F R U B' D' R' B' R' U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 
116. 9.67 F' L U' B' L D' R' B R U2 B2 R U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 B2 D' 
117. 8.58 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D' U' F2 D' R F U L2 D2 R' B L2 R 
118. 8.79 B2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F U L D' L F2 U' R2 F U2 
119. 6.30 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 F' D F2 D2 R B2 L' F' D' 
120. 9.34 B' R2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' U' B L' D B' L' U R' 
121. 10.36 D2 F R L D R U' D2 L' F D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 B L2 
122. 8.76 D F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 R' F2 U' B D' B R B D' 
123. 8.64 F R L' F D2 B D U2 F' U2 F R2 B R2 B D2 F U2 B2 L D 
124. 11.41 R F U2 F B R' U F L D B2 U L2 D L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D 
125. 7.84 U2 L2 D' L' F' U L' D2 F U2 R2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F R2 F' R' U' 
126. 7.36 L' F D' F2 B' R B D2 B F2 L2 D' F2 U' D F2 D' F2 
127. 8.80 B D' R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 B U F' L' F' R F 
128. 6.99 B2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L' B D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' 
129. 8.52 B D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 F' U' R D2 U2 F2 D' R 
130. 10.83 B L2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U2 L B' L' D F2 R F L2 
131. 7.69 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F' R' D' R B' D' B2 L' D' L' 
132. 9.70 U' B F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B D U2 L' B L2 D L 
133. 9.60 R B' L F2 D R' U B2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2 R' B2 F R 
134. 7.98 F' R' B2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' R' D2 U B' R F' 
135. 9.57 R2 B' L' D R' F' U' L U L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' B' 
136. 8.89 R2 U' L2 D R2 D' U' R2 F2 U F2 B' R U' B' L D B' R' D2 U 
137. 12.15 L B U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L D L D2 B2 U B' 
138. 9.49 F' R' L F B D F' D R' L D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' F' 
139. 8.37 U' R F L' U D' R' B D R2 F L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 
140. 10.86 F' D' F L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 U2 R B2 U2 R F D L' U 
141. 9.43 F' U2 B F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 L B' D2 L B' L D2 
142. 8.50 R U F2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 R F' D U B' F2 R2 B2 
143. 7.84 F U2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F D' F D' F R' U B R 
144. 10.21 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 L' B2 R' D' F2 L F R' F2 U R' 
145. 9.69 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 B F L2 U2 F D2 F L U2 B D L U2 R B' D' 
146. 11.22 U2 F' R L2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 F' D' R' B' U R2 F2 
147. 13.66 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B' U L2 F2 D' L' B' U B2 R' 
148. 9.56 L' U' L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F L' U' R2 U R' F' U2 
149. 7.44 B U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R' D U' R U' L B D U 
150. 7.97 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U' R' F D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' 
151. 8.44 U2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 D L' B' U2 F2 L2 B' L' U2 
152. 14.02 R U2 L F2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B' D R2 U' F' R' U2 B2 U2 
153. 11.15 L2 F L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F D' B L R' B2 D B' L2 F' 
154. 8.11 D' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' R' D R2 B' 
155. 9.58 D U2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 F' D U2 B2 F R' D2 L2 F' 
156. 8.83 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L U R F U' R2 B' U' 
157. 14.45 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' D2 R2 B R' F D R U' 
158. 9.81 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U R' F' D2 R D2 F' U L U B' 
159. 8.06 F D B2 D2 R D2 F2 L' R D2 F2 R' F2 D' L2 B' L F' U F 
160. 10.77 L2 D' F D' B L U D2 R' D R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' 
161. 7.97 R B2 R' F2 U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 B R' U R2 F2 L2 R B U 
162. 9.20 U' D2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 F2 L2 R' F2 U' B' L' B2 F U' 
163. 11.59 R2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 R' F R' B' L' D' U B' R F2 
164. 10.21 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R' D L U B D' L2 B L2 
165. 10.16 U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 B' D L' R2 U B L R D' 
166. 10.65 L2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R2 L B' L2 D' R2 D2 U F2 R' 
167. 7.00 B2 U D F' L' F R' B2 R2 U' B2 U' D2 F2 D L2 U F2 L' D2 
168. 9.75 L' U B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F' R' D R' U B D' R 
169. 7.10 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B' R U F U' R F' D R2 
170. 12.69 D' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 B D2 L' D2 B2 R' B' U' F' R2 
171. 10.07 F2 R U2 D2 B' U' R2 D2 F R2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F2 
172. 11.51 F2 D' R2 F' L2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 L D R2 F U2 B R2



ao25 onwards pbs


----------



## ProStar (Nov 6, 2019)

3x3 Ao5 PB, Lowered to 32.89, an improvement of about a second from previous PB. Also came 0.1 away from a new 3x3 Single PB. Both of these happened in the first 7 timed solves after I removed the carbon fiber stickers from my cube. Coincidence?


----------



## eyeballboi (Nov 6, 2019)

I got a 12.87 3x3 ao5 with 2 counting 11's, I also got a sub 2.5 2x2 ao5.


----------



## jo1215 (Nov 7, 2019)

9.83 ao100, sub 10 is looking possible by the end of the year
also all plls sub 1.3 lol


----------



## ottozing (Nov 8, 2019)

Stackmat PB's



Spoiler: avg of 25: :(



Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-08
avg of 25: 7.00

Time List:
1. 7.10 B2 U' L U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 D' L2 B2 F D' F' L
2. 6.33 D' B2 R' F D2 B L' D' L U2 B' L2 B R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B'
3. (5.83) F U2 D B2 L2 F' D' L2 B L2 B U2 D2 B D2 R2 L U2
4. 7.29 U' B2 R' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' F' R' U' B2 R B2 F
5. 6.62 R2 B' U2 F L B' D' L' B R2 F2 R D2 L F2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L
6. 6.20 F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' L' F2 D2 R' D' B' D U2 F'
7. 7.92 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' U' R2 B L F' L2 R' F' D L' U2
8. (10.46+) F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' R B U B' F' R2 U R2
9. 6.05 L F2 B' U' R2 U B' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 B L'
10. 7.08 F R2 D' L2 F U2 B' D2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' L' R' F' L2 D' F2 R'
11. 8.44 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2 B R2 L' D B F2 U2 B F L' D
12. (5.36) F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F' L D2 U B F D' U2
13. 6.53 D L B2 D L2 F D2 R F R2 L2 B U2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 B
14. 6.73 F D F2 D2 B' R B L' U2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2
15. (8.64) D L2 B U2 R2 B' R' U B2 U2 R' D2 R L2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 D'
16. 7.78 B' L2 R D2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R' F' D L' U' R2 B2
17. 7.29 B U B' L U2 F D B2 L' B R2 F U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2
18. 7.71 B D' L F' B2 L2 B L D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 R
19. 6.82 L' D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 U L' R2 D2 F' R U' R2 F2
20. 7.19 L2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 L B2 D L B' R' F U B2
21. 7.05 B U R U F R2 B D' B2 L2 B D2 F B' D2 R2 L2 B
22. 6.29 F2 R2 F' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R2 D' F' R2 D2 U'
23. 6.77 B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 R U2 B2 U L' U2 R2 B D R' F2 D2
24. 6.95 B2 F2 U2 R F2 R' F2 R' B2 R D2 B L R' D U B U' F L'
25. 6.81 R L' F L2 B' U R D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B L D





Spoiler: avg of 50: 7.30



Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-08
avg of 50: 7.30

Time List:
1. 6.34 R L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B R' F D' U' R B' U2 R2
2. 8.07 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R B2 F' L B2 U2 L2 B D' F'
3. 6.53 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 B' D' U2 F D' F' L F L' U'
4. 6.79 L F' B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R2 D' R B2 D2 L2
5. 7.14 R2 B D2 F2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F R2 F2 R' F' U' R' D' L B' R B2
6. 7.34 U' R2 U2 B' D L U2 R B' R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F' L2 B D
7. (10.09) B2 F2 U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 B D' L B' R2 F R D' R
8. 7.10 B2 U' L U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 D' L2 B2 F D' F' L
9. 6.33 D' B2 R' F D2 B L' D' L U2 B' L2 B R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B'
10. (5.83) F U2 D B2 L2 F' D' L2 B L2 B U2 D2 B D2 R2 L U2
11. 7.29 U' B2 R' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' F' R' U' B2 R B2 F
12. 6.62 R2 B' U2 F L B' D' L' B R2 F2 R D2 L F2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L
13. 6.20 F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' L' F2 D2 R' D' B' D U2 F'
14. 7.92 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' U' R2 B L F' L2 R' F' D L' U2
15. (10.46+) F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' R B U B' F' R2 U R2
16. 6.05 L F2 B' U' R2 U B' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 B L'
17. 7.08 F R2 D' L2 F U2 B' D2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' L' R' F' L2 D' F2 R'
18. 8.44 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2 B R2 L' D B F2 U2 B F L' D
19. (5.36) F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F' L D2 U B F D' U2
20. 6.53 D L B2 D L2 F D2 R F R2 L2 B U2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 B
21. 6.73 F D F2 D2 B' R B L' U2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2
22. 8.64 D L2 B U2 R2 B' R' U B2 U2 R' D2 R L2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 D'
23. 7.78 B' L2 R D2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R' F' D L' U' R2 B2
24. 7.29 B U B' L U2 F D B2 L' B R2 F U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2
25. 7.71 B D' L F' B2 L2 B L D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 R
26. 6.82 L' D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 U L' R2 D2 F' R U' R2 F2
27. 7.19 L2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 L B2 D L B' R' F U B2
28. 7.05 B U R U F R2 B D' B2 L2 B D2 F B' D2 R2 L2 B
29. 6.29 F2 R2 F' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R2 D' F' R2 D2 U'
30. 6.77 B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 R U2 B2 U L' U2 R2 B D R' F2 D2
31. 6.95 B2 F2 U2 R F2 R' F2 R' B2 R D2 B L R' D U B U' F L'
32. 6.81 R L' F L2 B' U R D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B L D
33. 9.73 D' R2 F D' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R U2 L U2 B L2 U2
34. (5.75) L2 B2 U D' R D' B' D F2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B'
35. (11.41) R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' L U L2 B R2 U2 L F L'
36. 7.15 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 R' F' L' F2 L2 B' L2 U' L2 R'
37. 9.70 R' D' B D F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' L R' B' U L2 F L
38. 6.78 U B' U L B' U2 L' D2 R' U' D' F2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R2
39. 6.81 U' R' D R2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' L B2 F' D2 L'
40. 7.17 F' R2 B L2 D2 F U2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D L D R D2 R F' U'
41. 7.40 R2 D R2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F D2 U F2 L R U' L' F D
42. 8.79 F D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 R U2 R D' B R2 B2 U' B' F'
43. 7.54 U' B R U F' D B2 L' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L
44. 8.11 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U B U' L' U2 B2 D B2 D B L
45. 8.74 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 D' L D R F' U L2 B L2 F'
46. 6.66 B' L' B' R' F R' D' R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 R2
47. 6.80 L' F R U2 F2 L U2 L D2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 U' L' B F' U
48. 8.10 U2 R' U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B U L2 B' F U L
49. 6.90 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F U' L U F2 L R2 D' L
50. 6.98 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D' B L D' U R2 F' D R





Spoiler: avg of 100: 7.44



Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-08
avg of 100: 7.44

Time List:
1. 6.34 R L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B R' F D' U' R B' U2 R2
2. 8.07 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R B2 F' L B2 U2 L2 B D' F'
3. 6.53 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 B' D' U2 F D' F' L F L' U'
4. 6.79 L F' B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R2 D' R B2 D2 L2
5. 7.14 R2 B D2 F2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F R2 F2 R' F' U' R' D' L B' R B2
6. 7.34 U' R2 U2 B' D L U2 R B' R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F' L2 B D
7. (10.09) B2 F2 U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 B D' L B' R2 F R D' R
8. 7.10 B2 U' L U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 D' L2 B2 F D' F' L
9. 6.33 D' B2 R' F D2 B L' D' L U2 B' L2 B R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B'
10. (5.83) F U2 D B2 L2 F' D' L2 B L2 B U2 D2 B D2 R2 L U2
11. 7.29 U' B2 R' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' F' R' U' B2 R B2 F
12. 6.62 R2 B' U2 F L B' D' L' B R2 F2 R D2 L F2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L
13. 6.20 F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' L' F2 D2 R' D' B' D U2 F'
14. 7.92 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' U' R2 B L F' L2 R' F' D L' U2
15. (10.46+) F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' R B U B' F' R2 U R2
16. (6.05) L F2 B' U' R2 U B' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 B L'
17. 7.08 F R2 D' L2 F U2 B' D2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' L' R' F' L2 D' F2 R'
18. 8.44 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2 B R2 L' D B F2 U2 B F L' D
19. (5.36) F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' F' L D2 U B F D' U2
20. 6.53 D L B2 D L2 F D2 R F R2 L2 B U2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 B
21. 6.73 F D F2 D2 B' R B L' U2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2
22. 8.64 D L2 B U2 R2 B' R' U B2 U2 R' D2 R L2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 D'
23. 7.78 B' L2 R D2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R' F' D L' U' R2 B2
24. 7.29 B U B' L U2 F D B2 L' B R2 F U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2
25. 7.71 B D' L F' B2 L2 B L D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 R
26. 6.82 L' D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 U L' R2 D2 F' R U' R2 F2
27. 7.19 L2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 L B2 D L B' R' F U B2
28. 7.05 B U R U F R2 B D' B2 L2 B D2 F B' D2 R2 L2 B
29. 6.29 F2 R2 F' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R2 D' F' R2 D2 U'
30. 6.77 B2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 R U2 B2 U L' U2 R2 B D R' F2 D2
31. 6.95 B2 F2 U2 R F2 R' F2 R' B2 R D2 B L R' D U B U' F L'
32. 6.81 R L' F L2 B' U R D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B L D
33. 9.73 D' R2 F D' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R U2 L U2 B L2 U2
34. (5.75) L2 B2 U D' R D' B' D F2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B'
35. (11.41) R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' L U L2 B R2 U2 L F L'
36. 7.15 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 R' F' L' F2 L2 B' L2 U' L2 R'
37. 9.70 R' D' B D F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' L R' B' U L2 F L
38. 6.78 U B' U L B' U2 L' D2 R' U' D' F2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R2
39. 6.81 U' R' D R2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' L B2 F' D2 L'
40. 7.17 F' R2 B L2 D2 F U2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D L D R D2 R F' U'
41. 7.40 R2 D R2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F D2 U F2 L R U' L' F D
42. 8.79 F D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 R U2 R D' B R2 B2 U' B' F'
43. 7.54 U' B R U F' D B2 L' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L
44. 8.11 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U B U' L' U2 B2 D B2 D B L
45. 8.74 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 D' L D R F' U L2 B L2 F'
46. 6.66 B' L' B' R' F R' D' R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 R2
47. 6.80 L' F R U2 F2 L U2 L D2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 U' L' B F' U
48. 8.10 U2 R' U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B U L2 B' F U L
49. 6.90 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F U' L U F2 L R2 D' L
50. 6.98 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D' B L D' U R2 F' D R
51. 7.49 U B' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 B2 L' F2 U' R' F2 D2 B' R' D'
52. 8.26 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F' U L R' F' L D B2 L2
53. 6.55 L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 U' L F' R F D' B D U2 F R
54. (9.87) B2 U' D2 F L D' L' F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 D2 F2 D2 L B'
55. 7.68 D' L' D' F R2 D' B' R2 B' U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 B2 U F2 U2 R2
56. 7.46 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B' D2 R B R D R' B2 L U2
57. 6.24 R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 L' R B D R2 U' L D L' B
58. 6.39 L' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F R2 B L B2 D2 U F' L' D'
59. 7.17 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B' R D B2 D' U L' F' R2 D2
60. (5.95) F2 D R2 U' L2 D' L' F L B2 L R2 B R F' R'
61. 7.81 R2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 R' B' D' B F R B' L' B'
62. 7.71 B U B2 L D2 L B2 D2 U2 R' F2 R B2 U R F L B U' L
63. 7.96 R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U R U2 L' U F2 D' U' F U2
64. 7.51 U D2 R' F2 L' B2 U R B' U R2 U' D' L2 D' F2 B2 U F2
65. 6.57 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F' L' F' D' U2 L B U F
66. 7.17 D L2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 L' F D' U R' D L2
67. 9.24 F2 R D2 R D2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B D F D U' B D' B' R2
68. 6.80 D' B' D2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 R D2 R2 U2 B' R' F2 D2 U B2 L'
69. 6.99 L U2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L2 F' U F2 R B2 L B D' L' U
70. 7.44 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 D L2 R' U B U F R D2
71. (9.78) U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' L D2 B L2 D U2 F2
72. 7.73 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' R2 U L B R' D U L D2 B F2
73. 8.03 B' D R' U L2 U F2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 F U' B2 U2 L' B2 R
74. 8.94 U D2 F' R' B2 R D R2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 D R'
75. 7.39 D2 F' R L2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 F R' D U' F L2 U2 B'
76. 8.78 L' U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U' L U' B' F R' D' U' L2 F
77. 6.98 U2 R' L U F R' D2 F L D2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2
78. 9.65 R' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 U' B F D L2 R' F' L U2
79. 8.64 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' D L' D R2 D' F' U F
80. 6.78 L2 F' D B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F U B R U B' F'
81. 8.65 F' U B2 D' L B L D R2 U2 F' B' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F D2
82. 7.11 L2 F D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R D U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R
83. 6.93 L' F' L D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R F D' U2 R2 B' D' L2
84. 6.68 U' F U2 L' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 R U2 F2 D2 U B R U' R D' L D'
85. 8.55 L' B L2 U R F B' R U F2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2
86. 8.11 B' L2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' D' U' B U L F2 L F' R U
87. 7.69 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' L U F2 U2 B' R2 F' L R' F'
88. 7.94 B R2 B R' U2 F B2 U' L D' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R2
89. 8.01 U' L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' F L2 B' D' U L' F2 R' B' U2 R2 U
90. 6.64 R2 B R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 D L B' U L D' F U
91. 6.26 U2 F U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 F L' F2 L' U' B D2 F'
92. 6.60 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F2 L U' B2 U F L R' B
93. 7.99 R' B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' U' F' L' B D' B2 U2 F U'
94. 7.30 D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' F' U F' U' R' D2 F2 U2 R'
95. 6.79 R' U R U R' U F B2 R' L2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' L'
96. 7.45 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 L F L2 D2 R' F2 D B' R2
97. 8.31 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 B' U' L2 R2 U' L2 R F' R'
98. 7.45 R U2 R2 F' R2 D' B' D' R F U2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2
99. 7.95 L F' U' D2 B U2 D R F' L F2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 B U2 L2
100. 6.31 R B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 R B2 D F L R' B' D L F2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 8, 2019)

Got a new 7x7 (Spark M) a few weeks ago and have been doing some solves, got my first sub 4 Ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-08
avg of 5: 3:59.931

Time List:
3:55.597, 4:05.123, (4:16.316), 3:59.074, (3:51.626)

looking good for my comp tomorrow!


----------



## ProStar (Nov 9, 2019)

Yesterday I got my first sub-30 solve, a 26.xx Throughout the next 50ish solves, I got 8 more sub-30s. I felt like I had broken through. Today, I dropped my Single time to 25.06, my Ao12 to 31.42, and SMASHED my Ao5 with a crazy low 28.56 (All of those got set in the same Ao12 lol) Just now, I was doing some more solves and got an INSANE 20.73!!!!!!

It wasn't the most straightforward cross, but I was able to plan all of it in inspection. F2L glided as smoothly as it ever had. Directly after I inserted my fourth pair, I realized, painfully, that I couldn't inserted with a sledgehammer to get a 1-look OLL. During OLL, I was hoping to get to use one of the very few PLL cases I had learned. I didn't get my wish, but I got a better one. A PLL skip.

Overall, I'm extremely happy with my solve(obviously), but I wish I'd realized the chance at a 1-look OLL a moment sooner, as it probably would've given me a sub-20. Even though I have a extremely low single, I don't even average sub-30. Rather, I'd say I average around mid-30s, so even though I got an amazing single, I still have _plenty _of goals ahead of me.


That being said, I still freaked out 

Edit: 18 solves later, I got ANOTHER PLL skip! What is my luck XD


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 9, 2019)

After getting my first sub-10 Avg5 10 days ago I broke that with an Avg5 of 9.55 (-0.39; (10.11),9.31,9.49,9.86,(9.26)). The five solves were the first of today's session; I am quite happy to not get nervous after the first four solves and to get my best solve on the last one.
My first Avg12 was also a PB: 10.63 (going down from 10.97).
In the Avg100 I got a 7.87 and a 8.00, my 3rd and 6th best solves. This means that my Top5 singles are all sub-8 now.


----------



## Prahaas123 (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm finally sub-30 average (3x3) after a month of CFOP, and sub-10 (2x2) on my first day learning ortega, lol.


----------



## Angry_Mob (Nov 10, 2019)

6.49 2x2x4 PB! Pretty sure it's WB. First solve of the day too. 22 moves and 3.2 tps.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 10, 2019)

Got two sub-10s in a row for the first time. (The rest of the solves today were pretty awful though.)

7414. 9.951[red] R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L B' F2 R U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 D2 R' Fw Uw
7415. 9.096 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B L2 U2 F' D2 R' U L D R2 F' U F Rw2 Uw2


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 13, 2019)

Finally after 7 months just focusing on 3x3, I'm starting to take the 4x4 more seriously, and I'm having fun. I started 2 days ago learning the Yau method, as well as 3-2-3 edge pairing. I used to know how to solve with basic method, I did not know 3-2-3 ep, and that why I did not like to solve the 4x4.

The step I am having the most difficulty with is the first 3 edges of the cross, and *ESPECIALLY the last 4 centers*, afraid of messing up the first 3 edges, so... I lose a lot of time,

Yesterday I was doing an average of 3min30sec, and today I'm already 2min50 sec average. (yeah, i know, i'm still too slow, but i'm seeing progess)

Road to 1min avarage 4x4!! This will take forever hahah.

.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 14, 2019)

actually timed myself after a 7 year hiatus! 

55 second average of 12. I kept constantly recognizing but not having the algs at my fingertips for OLL & PLL. I used 2 look for each and I'm committing to 1 look PLL over the next week and 1 look OLL moving forward. Hoping to get back to my ~30s averages soon


----------



## asacuber (Nov 14, 2019)

All PBs except single 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-14
solves/total: 306/306

single
best: 10.85
worst: 24.33

mean of 3
current: 18.19 (σ = 0.66)
best: 12.35 (σ = 2.31)

avg of 5
current: 17.62 (σ = 0.33)
best: 12.84 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 12
current: 16.40 (σ = 1.91)
best: 13.88 (σ = 1.61)

avg of 25
current: 16.35 (σ = 1.90)
best: 14.58 (σ = 1.48)

avg of 50
current: 16.10 (σ = 1.99)
best: 14.88 (σ = 1.98)

avg of 100
current: 15.65 (σ = 1.98)
best: 15.08 (σ = 1.84)

avg of 200
current: 15.67 (σ = 1.85)
best: 15.35 (σ = 1.81)

Average: 15.48 (σ = 1.84)
Mean: 15.60

Time List:
1. 11.38 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' F D B' U' F D L' D' F' R' 
2. 17.11 D R2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' L R' F R2 D2 F2 
3. 14.90 D' R2 D L' F' B D' F R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F D2 B2 D2 L D2 
4. 11.53 L2 F U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 D' U B' R D2 B2 R2 D' F 
5. 15.43 U' R' B R2 B' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' U2 L U F' D U2 
6. 14.68 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D U2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R B' D2 R B' D L' 
7. 14.20 D B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 R2 B U2 L U B2 F' L2 U' F' L' 
8. 16.17 D B U' L2 F D' L2 D' R' D' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 
9. 21.43 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L B2 F2 R F2 U B' L' U F' 
10. 14.65 U2 R2 F' B D B R F' L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 R' U 
11. 12.87 L2 F L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 D' L' F2 D' L2 R D F2 L2 
12. 15.71 B' L' D' R2 D2 B R2 F U2 F D F' U' R D U R' 
13. 13.19 L2 F' B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D' U L2 R2 B' R U' B' D' U B2 
14. 15.64 L2 F' L D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U B R F D2 B F' R 
15. 13.37 B R B2 L2 U L2 D R2 U L2 B2 U R2 L' D' F R2 B2 D U2 
16. 15.40 R D L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 B' U L' R2 F' L U L R 
17. 16.04 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F U2 B R2 B2 D R B' F2 R' D U2 B 
18. 13.38 L F' L' B L' U F2 D2 L' D' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' 
19. 15.82 D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 L R B' R' D' U2 F' D F' 
20. 17.98 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 D' L2 U' B2 R' F' R D' B2 
21. 19.42 R D F2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D U L2 R F U2 L' F2 U' B' L' D 
22. 11.74 B U R L U F R' B' D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 D R2 F 
23. 13.52 U L' D2 F D2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D F' L2 U L2 D2 B2 
24. 12.81 F' L2 U L F R' F' U2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L 
25. 14.26 L' U F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' L' D' R F L2 U L' F 
26. 17.69 U' R F D2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B L' D2 L F2 L2 U' B' 
27. 11.33 D2 B L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D B D2 F U' L U2 R2 
28. 21.69 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 R' U2 B D' F' D2 U2 L' B' D 
29. 13.79 F' R F2 U' F R2 F B2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' U L 
30. 19.60 B R F2 L' F' B R2 U R' F2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F2 
31. 14.73 U' B L' U' D2 B' R D F2 L' F2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 
32. 18.32 D R D B' U' D' B L' U' F2 U' D' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' 
33. 17.03 B R' B L2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 D B2 F2 L R2 B' D2 
34. 14.68 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D2 R D2 L' U' R2 B2 D2 F U 
35. 15.77 U2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L U' R2 B F2 R' D' F U2 
36. 14.37 B R D2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 B R B L' B' D' U2 B2 
37. 16.96 F2 R' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U R B D2 L2 F2 L2 R' B2 
38. 14.60 D L' F2 U2 F' R' D L' B F2 R' F2 R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 R U2 
39. 15.88 D R B2 U D2 R B R L B2 U2 D' B2 U2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U 
40. 15.16 B' R F2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' F U2 L' D2 B L2 B' F' 
41. 12.37 L F2 U' D2 F R' U2 B L R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 
42. 14.64 D' L' B R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 B D2 L U' R' U2 B' F' D 
43. 15.70 L B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F' D' L U R2 F D' B2 
44. 17.13 F' L' D' L2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 U' L' D' F D' R2 B2 U L2 
45. 14.11 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 L R F D' B2 F2 R2 B' D' L B' 
46. 17.55 U' L' D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D' L U' R2 U B D' L2 F' 
47. 15.45 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' B' F D R2 F U' F2 R2 U' 
48. 13.97 D R' B U B2 L B2 L' U2 B' L2 U2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 D2 F' U F' 
49. 13.88 U' B R' B2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 B' U R' D' U2 F' R' 
50. 13.56 R' U' F L2 B R2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B U' L B2 L' D' U' F2 
51. 12.77 D R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B' L2 D2 B D2 F2 R B U2 F D2 L2 U 
52. 15.74 B2 L' F2 L F R2 D B' U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R' 
53. 18.82 U2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 F' L B' U F2 U2 F' U2 R 
54. 16.23 B U2 L' D' R' F L B2 D' F' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 U2 
55. 13.80 B' L' U2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 F' R B L2 B' 
56. 23.33 L2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B2 U2 L' R' F' L2 D' B2 L F2 D R2 B' 
57. 16.82 B' R' U2 R F R' D F U' B2 R B2 L' B2 R' U2 R D2 L2 F2 R' 
58. 12.31 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L' F' L2 D2 B L2 D' 
59. 12.08 L' D2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' B U2 R F' R' B2 
60. 14.92 U' L2 F' L2 B' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 D U L B D2 U' L' F' D2 
61. 14.60 L' D L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' B' R D' B U B2 U B L' 
62. 14.81 D2 B U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L' B R' D B' D2 B' L' 
63. 13.48 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 L U L U' B R2 U' F2 D L2 
64. 16.72 L' U2 L U2 R U2 F2 L U2 L' F2 D' U' L B U' F2 U R2 B 
65. 13.47 L2 B' D L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 B' L2 U' F2 D' R' D2 
66. 15.59 U' R2 F D L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 R B' L D' L2 B U 
67. 15.11 B2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F' U R B2 L' D' B' F2 R B2 
68. 13.73 F B2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D B2 F' L B L 
69. 17.50 F' L2 B2 L' D R D' B U' R U2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B' R2 L2 
70. 13.47 B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 F' R2 D2 R B L' U' B F2 D 
71. 15.18 U R' B2 L U' D F' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U 
72. 17.71 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F' R F2 R' D L2 B2 
73. 14.58 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' B' F D B2 F' R' F2 U' 
74. 16.73 F' U' B R' L D2 B' L F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D F2 B2 L' 
75. 14.84 B' U R2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' D R B2 R' U2 B2 U 
76. 18.28 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B L' D U R D' U L' 
77. 14.62 R' D2 F2 L U2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 D' F L2 F D R2 U2 F2 R' 
78. 13.49 R' F2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D R' F U' L F2 L' U2 F D2 
79. 18.63 L' B D L' U R2 F' B' D F' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 B L2 
80. 12.19 L2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' L' F R U L2 D2 
81. 17.49 U F2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D U B U2 R' U' F2 U2 L F2 D L 
82. 19.76 B' U2 F L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L U B2 R D' L2 B' U' F' 
83. 16.20 U' R2 F L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 L D R' B L2 D2 F2 
84. 11.96 B L' B2 D' R2 B' R2 U' F' D2 L' U2 L B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R 
85. 12.37 R' D2 R' B2 R D2 L' F2 R2 B' R U L' D R2 D' U2 B 
86. 15.29 B' R2 D L D2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' L2 B' F R B' 
87. 18.41 B' U D' L D' F' L' B2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L U' 
88. 13.17 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 L' B' F L2 F2 U' R F 
89. 18.54 R2 L2 D F L' B' D2 L' B' U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' D' F2 L2 B2 R2 
90. 16.66 B U2 D' R' U L2 F' D R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D B U2 
91. 10.85 U' L D L2 D' U' F2 U R2 D F L' R2 F' D' L' D2 U 
92. 15.01 F' U' F2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' F L' D' R D' R' F2 
93. 11.18 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F' D' F' R' B' U B' D' R2 
94. 13.14 L2 U' L' F D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' R' F U L F' L' 
95. 15.44 F' D2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 R D' B2 L R F L' D R 
96. 15.62 R' U' F B2 D' F2 R B' D F' L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 
97. 14.69 F' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' U B U2 L U F R' B F2 
98. 11.47 F U B' R' D2 F' R U' B U L2 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 D F2 
99. 14.59 F' U F' R B2 L B2 D B R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 
100. 13.04 L F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L D R2 B D R2 U' L 
101. 15.45 D2 L D R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F D L B' F2 D' B2 R2 
102. 22.75 B D' R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D U R' B D' B' U R' B' U2 L' 
103. 14.92 U2 R U2 L2 B U B L D2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 D2 F' D2 B 
104. 14.55 F R2 D B2 U L2 B' R2 L' B' L2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 
105. 16.64 R' L2 D' F B' U' F' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R D2 R2 L U2 L 
106. 13.12 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F D2 F2 R' B' R' F' U' B 
107. 17.09 L U B U2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U' F2 L' B2 R' U2 
108. 15.81 U' F B' U D B2 D' L F D R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 B2 
109. 13.28 D' L' B R2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' L B' U F' D' R' F' U' 
110. 15.27 L2 B2 L B2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 R' B2 F' D' R U B2 D' R F2 D 
111. 14.64 D2 R' F' R2 D F2 L B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R' B2 
112. 24.33 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' D R' U' L' D F' L' 
113. 15.82 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D F D' L' D R2 D2 L' F2 
114. 11.61 U D R2 L2 F U F L' D2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 B L2 F D2 F2 
115. 14.91 D F U' F B' L' U B U' R' F2 R U2 L F2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 R2 
116. 15.15 F' L U2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L F U2 F' L2 R D' U 
117. 14.29 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F' R2 D2 L' D R' F' D2 U L R 
118. 16.07 D' U2 B2 D2 L D2 R B2 R' F2 L2 B2 F' U2 R' D2 R' D F' R 
119. 14.86 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F D' L' R D2 B' U2 L2 
120. 15.24 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R' B2 D' B2 F' R U' L' 
121. 20.28 U L2 U L' F R2 U2 D' L' F' B2 U2 B2 U2 R L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 
122. 14.87 L F' R' U R D' L' F' R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 R B2 D2 
123. 15.57 F2 U2 L B2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F L' D' L U' B2 F R 
124. 11.54 R2 F B D F2 R2 U' L' F B2 D2 R D2 R B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 D2 
125. 14.82 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L' B L F' U' F D2 L U' 
126. 11.37 L U2 F L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' R2 B L2 R2 D L 
127. 12.17 L2 U' L U' R' B U2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B' L' 
128. 18.82 D' L2 B' R U2 L B' L' U' R2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 
129. 16.55 L2 U F U2 B U F2 D R' U R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D L2 U' 
130. 18.53 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 B F' U' R B' F2 L' B' R2 D2 
131. 14.30 L2 B' F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R B' L2 U2 L D F' 
132. 18.29 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L B' F U R' B2 D' U2 R2 B 
133. 17.74 D' L U2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B D2 B2 R D' U2 F R' F' 
134. 19.34 D2 R' U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 D' B' D2 F2 R' D' U' B' 
135. 12.84 F' R2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 U B' 
136. 12.54 F B D F D2 R F' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R B 
137. 15.95 R2 B' R D R D F U' B2 L' U2 L' D2 L D2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F 
138. 13.96 F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L D2 L' F' D2 L' R' U R F U' B2 
139. 15.82 D F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 D' B U F2 L2 D2 L U F2 D 
140. 13.64 U2 D' L2 B R' F' D B F2 D2 F2 R D2 R L2 U2 R' F2 R' U' 
141. 13.71 F' R2 F D2 F D2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F U' F L' R' F R2 U' R2 D 
142. 15.98 R L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U F R D F L B F U' 
143. 16.86 R F' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' U R F' R U L U F' L' 
144. 17.67 D U F2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U R F U' B' D L' B D' R B2 
145. 15.85 F' D B' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D F R D2 B' F U' L' 
146. 15.28 R2 B' L2 B U2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L F' U' R2 D U' F' R 
147. 16.71 L B D2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 F' D' U2 B' F2 L2 R D 
148. 15.97 F' D' F' U2 F U' B L D B2 L2 U2 D2 L' B2 R2 L' F2 D2 
149. 13.71 R D2 L2 D L2 D B2 F2 U B2 D U2 R U' B2 L D2 F U2 F' 
150. 15.98 U2 R' B' F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R B' D U' F L' U 
151. 15.60 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 L' D' R2 U2 B U R D L' 
152. 12.74 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 B' F2 D' B2 L 
153. 12.85 B2 D' L' U' R2 U D2 B' F2 R' F2 R L U2 B2 L' U2 L 
154. 16.82 F2 L R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 B' U' B2 F R2 F' D L' U 
155. 15.98 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F D L U' F D2 R D B' 
156. 14.73 L B U2 R' U' L F' D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R U2 
157. 15.11 U2 B D2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L' B' F2 U2 L D' F2 L' U 
158. 19.90 B U2 D R2 D R U L2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 D' B' 
159. 16.17 U B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R B' D' R B2 U F U F' 
160. 19.59 F' R' B' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 D' R' B L R F 
161. 14.44 U2 L' R2 U L2 B2 D2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F L D2 U2 B D L2 
162. 17.40 D' R' L D2 B' D R D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 F' 
163. 15.28 R U' D R' D' L2 F' B L B' U2 B R2 U2 D2 B' D2 L2 B 
164. 19.17 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U B R' U B' R B2 R' U' R2 
165. 16.76 F2 U F2 R F2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' U2 L F R2 D2 
166. 15.26 U' D L' D R' U F' B2 U' F' D2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 F' 
167. 17.62 U2 B D2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 F' U B2 L B D' L' 
168. 14.79 U2 B D2 L U2 D' F L' D F2 D2 F2 B2 R' L' U2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 
169. 17.12 F R D' F B L F' B2 L U2 R' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 U' 
170. 16.70 U D F U L F R' F2 D2 F R2 B U2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 L' U 
171. 14.33 U2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 F2 R D2 R' B' F D2 L' B2 D R2 B L 
172. 15.77 B' R U F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 L D' F' R2 B D2 F 
173. 12.92 D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F U' R' D R' B' R2 U2 L F' 
174. 15.77 L2 D F' L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 F U L R' U' F R2 U2 B' 
175. 15.37 F L2 B' L D2 R U2 D F U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U D L2 
176. 16.20 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B L' U' R2 U2 R B F2 U 
177. 14.24 F' U2 F U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F' R2 U L2 D2 L U' B U' L2 
178. 16.19 U' L2 F D' L2 B2 L2 D F2 D U2 F2 R F' D F' L F2 R 
179. 20.86 R2 U2 F B2 L F2 L' U L U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 
180. 15.89 F' U2 F U' L' U F' D' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' L' F2 D2 R B2 
181. 17.62 F U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' L R D' U' R' D2 R' 
182. 13.86 L2 D B U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 B2 R2 L' F' 
183. 11.88 F' D R B L2 D' F' R U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 
184. 16.94 U2 B D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 D R' B R' F' R D L' F 
185. 14.72 L' F' R' U2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D B' F' U' F' R' F' 
186. 13.48 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F D' F' L' B2 D R2 U2 F' 
187. 16.47 U2 D2 R' D' L2 B2 L' R2 F U2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 D2 F2 L' D' 
188. 13.98 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 F D L' B2 L U' R B' L F2 
189. 16.71 R' U' B2 R' D' R2 B' R' U2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L F2 U2 B 
190. 15.59 U B R B2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 B U2 B L2 R B2 
191. 18.36 F L D2 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 L' D' F' L' U' R F2 D R2 
192. 14.04 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F R2 B' F2 L' D U L' B2 U R2 U 
193. 16.07 R F2 U' L' B' L F R2 D' F L2 F U2 F B' D2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 
194. 16.47 R L U B2 U L2 U' B2 L' F' R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 F L2 F 
195. 14.99 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' D' L R F2 U 
196. 16.75 D B' R' L2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 B U' B R U L' U' R' 
197. 24.03 U L F2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R B F' D' B2 R' B2 F 
198. 11.74 D2 R' D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 F' L' R' F2 U B2 U2 F R2 
199. 17.02 U2 F' L B' D B2 R B U' R L F2 R U2 L' F2 L F2 D2 R' 
200. 23.09 B R U F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F' R' F2 R' F2 L B L2 
201. 11.85 F' B2 U' L' F R D2 L' B' U R2 D L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R2 
202. 16.64 B U' B' U L F2 R' U' R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 L2 F' 
203. 13.23 U' F' B' L' D2 L2 F' R L B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 L' F D 
204. 17.71 F D' R' F L' U B2 R B' L2 B' D2 B' L2 F' D2 L' 
205. 15.38 F U' R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' B D2 B U B' D' U 
206. 17.63 B' D' U2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R' D U B' L2 U2 L 
207. 15.78 R D2 B R2 F D2 L2 F U2 F U2 F2 L' D L2 R2 U B' L' D' R2 
208. 15.88 F' U F2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 D F2 D' R U' F2 R' F' L R2 U 
209. 18.95 F' L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F U L2 D R2 B' L' F2 L F' 
210. 16.64 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 L' U' B L F' D' R' B2 
211. 20.71 U2 L2 B R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 L' D2 U' B2 U B' F' D' L2 B' 
212. 14.54 L F' D2 R2 F D' R' F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D' B 
213. 13.74 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B D' L R2 B' U' F2 D' 
214. 19.58 L2 F B' D' R' B L2 F U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B' 
215. 11.43 B' R B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B F2 L2 U2 L' D R2 D F U2 L' 
216. 16.26 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 F' L' U F L' R' B D F' D 
217. 12.72 F L F' U2 B R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L R B' U B2 F' L2 
218. 11.05 R' U2 B2 R' B2 L' R' U2 R' F' U2 L B' F2 D B L' D2 
219. 15.18 B R D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R' D' L B2 R F2 U2 
220. 13.22 D' B2 R F2 L F2 R' U2 L R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D' R' B' L2 R B' R2 
221. 13.86 R' D2 B' R2 U' L F R' U2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F' 
222. 12.11 F2 U' B2 U2 B' R2 B R2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 R' F' D B L' U' R2 
223. 16.14 D2 L' F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 U L D F' D2 L' B2 L' 
224. 14.12 B2 D L2 U R2 D F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' F' U L' R' U2 B R2 B 
225. 22.89 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U F2 B R U' F R D' R F' R' U2 
226. 14.08 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 D' L' D2 B' U' R' F' 
227. 14.37 F D' B2 U' L B' L' U2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 L F' U2 
228. 18.94 F U2 B2 R U2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 B' D B2 U' R' D2 B' L' 
229. 15.97 F R' F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B' R' F L U' B' D' F 
230. 14.74 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D F2 L F2 D2 F' R2 U B' R' U' 
231. 14.81 F B2 D' L B2 U R F' R' U2 F U2 F2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 
232. 16.18 D' R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' R' B' F R2 D B U R2 B2 
233. 16.80 R' B2 R' B2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 L F' L D' L2 F U R' B' U2 
234. 15.26 B2 D2 R D' F B' L' U B U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F U' 
235. 14.71 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 B D2 L' D' L2 F2 D2 R F' U2 
236. 12.49 F2 D2 L' U2 L R B2 L' R2 B2 F R' U2 B' L2 B' R 
237. 13.40 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F' D F2 L' R' B' R2 D' F2 
238. 16.88 B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B D2 R' B2 F' D' F2 D' L 
239. 14.79 F D F' R2 F D2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D L' B U' L B' R' 
240. 14.81 U R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' U' L2 D' B' L' B' U R 
241. 14.18 D2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 F' U' L2 D' L' R' U F' U2 
242. 13.69 B2 D' R' D B R L' B D F D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 
243. 16.98 D R' B D F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L' B R U' F2 R B' 
244. 13.05 L' U L D2 R D' F R' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 
245. 12.58 D2 L F L2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U L' U' R' B R2 B L' 
246. 12.10 F2 L D2 L' R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B' L' R2 F U R2 B' D L R 
247. 16.68 L B' D' R' D2 R2 D L' B L2 B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 L2 U2 L' D2 
248. 15.84 D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' R F U2 L2 F' U2 B D R2 
249. 15.63 B2 U' R U' L B2 U F' L' D2 F L2 B L2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 L2 
250. 20.08 L2 D2 R' B2 R B2 L F2 D2 R B2 F' R' U2 F' L R' U R2 B' 
251. 16.10 U2 R F2 D F' L' F' U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 U F2 
252. 14.96 U2 B L U F2 L' D2 F2 R' B' F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 
253. 14.14 U2 R2 L' B' R B' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D F2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 D 
254. 17.64 B2 L' B R' B2 U B R D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 B2 
255. 12.92 L' U2 B' L2 B D2 B L2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L' F D2 L' U R' 
256. 15.87 U' L2 F2 L2 D U B2 D' F2 R2 U B' D F' L' U' R' F' R2 U B' 
257. 22.95 B U L U2 D' R F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 B L2 F' R2 L F2 
258. 12.72 F2 B D' F' L2 F2 B2 L' F' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 U' R2 
259. 15.40 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L' U' F R' U' R' D2 U' F' 
260. 11.56 R B2 L2 B L2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R' F2 R B' D2 U F 
261. 16.40 B' D' B2 R2 B U D F R U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 B2 
262. 16.15 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 F2 R F2 D' R D' F L R' U B 
263. 16.21 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 B' U2 L' U' B2 L' B' L' R2 U 
264. 18.05 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B U' R' F U' B L2 D' F' 
265. 18.49 D' F' R2 U F2 L2 B' L' B2 R2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 D2 
266. 18.00 D' B2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 B' R' U' F' D2 R' B2 L F2 R 
267. 18.97 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F' U B F D L' D U L' R 
268. 13.28 D' B2 D2 L F2 L U2 L' U2 L U L' D' B R B2 U' B 
269. 19.27 L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' D' L' D' L' D2 F R2 
270. 14.17 R2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B' F U2 F' R' B U2 L2 U' L2 R F U 
271. 14.18 R2 B R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F2 R' D' U L B F R' D' F' 
272. 18.30 U2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' U L2 B2 R' U' F R' B' U' 
273. 14.82 R2 B' R F2 L U2 R U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' F' R' D' U L2 B' U' 
274. 13.66 D L2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F U' B2 R D' L B L2 U2 F2 
275. 18.14 R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 L D B' L2 D R U2 F2 
276. 17.02 U R F2 L' F2 D B' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D F' 
277. 13.55 U2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F U B2 L R' B2 U' R' D' F' R 
278. 14.60 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' D' F2 U F L 
279. 13.05 U2 R L2 F U' D2 R' U2 B R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 D R2 U' 
280. 14.75 F2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 R' B R D F R' B' U' F' U2 
281. 15.75 R U B2 F R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 U' R F' U' F 
282. 14.36 L F' L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B L' F2 L2 D R2 U B' D2 R' 
283. 18.70 L' F L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D B' L' B F D' B2 R' 
284. 18.46 L2 F L2 U' F2 D2 B' D' F2 R L U2 R2 L F2 L' B2 D2 L2 U' 
285. 15.87 U' D' L B2 U' D' B' D F' D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 B' L2 F L2 U 
286. 14.00 F R' D L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U' B R D' F2 L2 U 
287. 15.09 D' R U' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D B U B U' R U F' 
288. 14.11 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 F R2 F2 D R B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 
289. 10.96 D' F2 U' R' L B2 R2 F' L' U' B2 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 
290. 17.01 U2 R2 U2 L D2 R B2 D2 U2 R F2 R F' R' D B' F2 R' F' D F 
291. 23.26 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 L' B2 L D U' F' R' U L' B L2 
292. 16.72 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F U L2 F L R2 F R U2 F 
293. 20.28 U D L2 D B D2 R' B2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' 
294. 15.38 B D2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 D' L F R' F D2 F R B' 
295. 16.46 R' F2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' U R2 F2 L U' F R2 F2 L2 
296. 12.71 U2 R2 F L' F2 L B2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' F D' L' D' B D2 U 
297. 19.76 L' U L2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 L' B F' R' B2 L' B R2 
298. 15.79 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 F' D2 L D2 L' B' D2 U' R 
299. 12.51 B R' B D2 L U D R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 
300. 17.74 U L U2 B' R' L' D' R2 U2 L2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' R' D2 
301. 14.94 U' L R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 D U F' U' L B R U' 
302. 17.24 U L' B2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B L R D2 F' D' B L2 
303. 14.49 F R2 D B2 U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 R B' 
304. 17.81 D B L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L F' R2 B2 L2 U R B2 
305. 17.82 L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 B' U' L' F R2 F2 U F2 D' 
306. 18.95 R B2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 U L2 U2 B F' L' D' B'


----------



## asacuber (Nov 15, 2019)

sorry for double post, but pb ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-15
avg of 5: 1.18

Time List:
1. 1.07 U R F U2 F R' F2 R' U'
2. (0.98) R U R' F R U R' U F'
3. 1.40 U' F2 U R' F' R U' F U R2
4. 1.08 R' U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F U
5. (3.09+) F' U2 R2 F U F2 R' F R'

1.08 w/o +2 but eh

oh and the solve before it was a nine mover that i failed too:

Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-15
avg of 5: 1.18

Time List:
1. (1.42) F R F' U F' U2 F2 R2 U' <--- this one
2. 1.07 U R F U2 F R' F2 R' U'
3. (0.98) R U R' F R U R' U F'
4. 1.40 U' F2 U R' F' R U' F U R2
5. 1.08 R' U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F U

1.08 ao5, 1.37 ao12, 1.55 ao25 in the session w/o +2s


----------



## Gašper Potočnik (Nov 18, 2019)

I got the easiest scramble to go check.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 18, 2019)

Omg nice.


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice man!!! Gj!


----------



## TheKravCuber (Nov 20, 2019)

First Sub-10!!!! 

9.85s.

R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 F L' B D' R' D B2

x' z'//inspection

L U2 L' F U' R U F'//FB+SS 8/8

U2 R U' M U' M' R' U' Rw//SB 9/17

CMLL Skip

U M U' M' U M U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M'//LSE 14/31

31 STM 3.147 TPS


----------



## Gašper Potočnik (Nov 20, 2019)

9.68

L' D U2 R' D2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 D U' B2 U' F' U' L'

x2//inspection

F2 R' u2 L' u //cross

U L' U L U B' U B U' R U R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R U R'//F2L

U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL

U2//PLL SKIP

MOVES: 41 TPS: 4.235


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 20, 2019)

9.899 single, first sub 10 in 4 years and second ever
And it ended with a G perm
How I got a 9.08 way back when is still a mystery to me


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 21, 2019)

Today I completed my first 100 solves in 4x4 using the Yau method + 3-2-3 EP. Before I only practiced 3x3 and 3x3BLD, I had only solved the 4x4 once.

At first I found it very complicated to solve the last 4 centers, without messing up the cross, and now I just find it kind of awkward/hard the step of making the first 3 edges of the cross (that's where I lose a lot of time)

In 7 days, the result of the first ao100 was:
PB: 1:36.42
mo3: 1:50.29
ao5: 1:54.34
ao12: 2:01.64
ao100: 2:23.69

Today I feel like I'm averaging between *1min50sec* and* 2min10sec* maximum. 
The first solves were pretty bad, around 3min30sec and 3min50sec, but I made a good improvent, i guess. 

P.s: I still have a really bad 4x4, I already bought a good one, and I'm waiting to delivery to my house.

.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

I learned Roux a couple days ago, I've been wanting to check it out. My current PB with it is 37.66, and I average 30 with CFOP(my main method).


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 26, 2019)

solved a gigaminx without the aid of any tutorials etc. which is no big deal but as someone who has relied heavily on the internet for algs etc. in the past was rewarding. 

Making progress on my 1 Look PLL goal!


----------



## Shaun Mack (Nov 26, 2019)

got my first sub 8 3x3 average and my first sub 14 OH avg yesterday!!


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 26, 2019)

Shaun Mack said:


> got my first sub 8 3x3 average and my first sub 14 OH avg yesterday!!


Congrats!


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 26, 2019)

2 weeks solving 4x4, about 250 solves...
Average: 1:35~1:45, I’m still using a very bad cube, i feel so slow in 3x3 step, loosing time because lock up 

I bought a MoYu AoSu GTS2M, and I'm still waiting to deliver it to my house, I can’t wait anymore hahahah


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 26, 2019)

Not my accomplishment at all, but for any CYOtheking fans that haven't seen this video yet, his recent accomplishment was getting married and I just found out that from this video:


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 28, 2019)

New 3x3 PBs today!

Average of 5: 11.51

Average of 12: 12.68

Average of 50: 13.87

Average of 100: 14.11

Also got a 9.97, my seventh sub 10. I feel like I average 15-16 on my first 30 solves, then 14-15, and finally 13-14, or even 12-13. I really need to learn better F2L algorithms and more OLLs because I feel like some solves, my efficiency goes out the window. Also, did this on my Moyu GTS3M.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 30, 2019)

got my wife to solve cube after 6.5 years. She started timing herself without my encouragement however...


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 30, 2019)

EngineeringBrian said:


> got my wife to solve cube after 6.5 years. She started timing herself without my encouragement however...


That's great, maybe you can convince her to compete at the competition in January in Colorado Springs...if you are thinking of going.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2019)

Finally learned to solve the Megaminx! Until now, I couldn't understand any tutorials on it. Thanks Dylan, you're the best!


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## ProStar (Dec 3, 2019)

WACWCA said:


>



Did you use hand scrambles?


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 3, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Did you use hand scrambles?


No the scrambles are in the youtube description


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 4, 2019)

I just broke my Square-1 PB by 1.8 seconds.

6.93. Previous PB: 8.73


Spoiler: Scramble & Solution



(-2,0) / (6,-3) / (5,5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (4,0)

Solution:
(-4,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,5) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (3,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,0)


----------



## ottozing (Dec 6, 2019)

PB, finally sub comp avg from about a year ago lol

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-06
avg of 12: 6.74

Time List:
1. 6.88 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 R2 B' F L R B R2 F' D' F2 
2. 6.61 R F R' U B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U R U2 B' D2 B' R B' 
3. 5.92 F' D R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 U' R2 B D2 B U2 L F2 U2 L2 
4. 5.70 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 B' L2 F2 R B2 R B2 
5. 7.44 U D' F2 R U' L2 D B' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 B2 U R 
6. 6.94 D2 F' R L2 D2 L U' B' U2 F2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 
7. 5.88 R D2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R' U2 F2 U' B' D U B' U' B D 
8. 7.08 U B2 D B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 R B' R' U2 B' D' R' B R' 
9. 7.09 U2 F' D' B2 U F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R' F L D' U' L' D2 B2 
10. (12.52) F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B D' L2 F2 R B2 U2 B' L' F2 
11. 7.82 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 L D R' U' L F' U' B' R' D2 
12. (5.46) F D' R2 U F' L' U D' F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B L2 R'

Part of another 7.00 avg50

2020 is probably the year sub 7 happens I guess...


----------



## asacuber (Dec 6, 2019)

Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-06
solves/total: 424/424

single
best: 1.47
worst: 11.43

mean of 3
current: 5.19 (σ = 1.19)
best: 1.76 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 5
current: 4.79 (σ = 0.86)
best: 2.08 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 12
current: 4.00 (σ = 0.93)
best: 2.49 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 25
current: 3.84 (σ = 0.73)
best: 2.59 (σ = 0.45)

avg of 50
current: 3.69 (σ = 0.78)
best: 2.95 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 100
current: 3.61 (σ = 0.91)
best: 3.13 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 200
current: 3.56 (σ = 0.78)
best: 3.26 (σ = 0.61)

Average: 3.40 (σ = 0.67)
Mean: 3.47

Time List:
1. 1.71 L R B L' R' B R L' R'
2. 2.79 R U' R' U' B U' L' R U
3. 4.01 R' B' L R' L' U' R L'
4. 2.38 B R U' B' R' B' U L' B
5. 2.85 B' L U' L B R U B R'
6. 3.24 L' R B' U B L' B U'
7. 1.78 B' U L B' U' L' B' U'
8. 2.04 U R' U' R B L R L U'
9. 3.05 L R U' R U L' B U
10. 2.85 U B L B' U L B' R'
11. 3.11 B L' B U L' B R' B U
12. 2.31 U B R L U R' L U'
13. 3.17 L' R L B' R' U' L U
14. 1.77 U L' U B' R' B' R' L'
15. 1.75 L' B' U R L U L' R' U
16. 2.98 U' B R' B' L B L' B'
17. 2.95 U' B U' R' U' B L U'
18. 2.72 L R' B L B U R' L
19. 1.93 L' B L B' U B' U B' R
20. 2.61 B U R' L' R' B L B R
21. 2.73 B' U' B U' B' R' B' R'
22. 2.84 R U R' B' R B' L' U'
23. 3.08 R' B' L' R B' L U B'
24. 2.10 U B' L' R' U L' B' R'
25. 2.30 B R B L' R L' U' B' U'
26. 3.92 U B L B' R' B L' R L'
27. 4.02 B U R B U B L' B'
28. 2.91 B L' U' L' U' B L U B'
29. 2.40 U R L' R U' B U' R'
30. 5.82 R L R U L U B' U R
31. 2.18 R' B' L R' B' R L B'
32. 3.14 L U' L' U' B' L U' L B'
33. 4.64 R B' U' R' B' U L R' L'
34. 2.33 U L' U' B' U' R L B'
35. 3.16 B L B U R U' B R
36. 3.08 L U' B L' B U B U L'
37. 3.33 B U R' U' B L' U B R
38. 3.84 B' U L' U B L' R U'
39. 2.98 R U R' B L R U B'
40. 2.63 R' U' B' L' U R B L U
41. 3.91 L' R' U L' R B R U' L
42. 2.71 L U' L' U' R U L R'
43. 5.70 L' U R L' R' U R' L B
44. 3.44 B' R U' L R U B L'
45. 3.36 B' R B R' B' U L' B' R'
46. 3.08 R' L' B U L' U' B' U B
47. 3.20 L B U' B' L' U' R' B'
48. 3.58 B' L R B R' L' R' U' L'
49. 4.00 R' L R B L' B L U' L
50. 3.11 R' B L' U L R U' R U'
51. 2.71 R B' R U R' U' R' B
52. 2.75 U' L U B U R B' L
53. 3.49 U' L R' U' R' U R U' L
54. 3.31 L R' B L U' B U B
55. 2.45 B L U R L B U L
56. 2.17 U L R' B' U' B' L U R'
57. 3.74 B L' B R U' R' U L'
58. 2.68 U B' R B' R' B' U B' L'
59. 2.86 R' U' B R' U R' B' U'
60. 3.60 R' U B' L' B' U R' L
61. 3.89 R U R' L U' B' L' R' L'
62. 3.33 B' R' U L' U' B' L' U'
63. 4.29 L U' B' U R U L' B
64. 2.44 B L U B' U' R U B' U'
65. 3.38 B U' R B R B L' R
66. 2.59 R B U' L U' L' R' L' R'
67. 3.59 U' R' U' L' U L' R B'
68. 3.24 L' U R U' B' R B L'
69. 2.36 R' U' B L B' R' U' B R'
70. 4.40 L R B' L' R B' L' R
71. 4.04 U R' U L' U B L B
72. 3.25 L U' L U B' U B R'
73. 3.06 U' R' L' R L B' R U L'
74. 2.27 U R' L R U L' U R' U'
75. 3.09 R' B' R B R' U' B L
76. 2.43 R' U L' B L' B' R' L' U
77. 4.01 B' U' R' B' R L R U R
78. 4.17 B L' R U' B' L' R' B' R'
79. 4.58 R' B' L B L' U B U' L'
80. 3.05 U B U' L R' B' U' L U
81. 4.32 L B U R' U' L B' R'
82. 2.58 B' U' R U' R' U B' L'
83. 3.15 B L U R' B L U R' U
84. 3.32 B U B' U L B' L B
85. 3.43 U' L U R L' B' L U
86. 3.10 R B' R' L B' R U' B R
87. 2.78 R B U' B' U L B U'
88. 3.10 L' R' L' R L U' B R' U'
89. 3.28 L R L' U' R' B U R U'
90. 4.06 U R L' R B' L B' U
91. 3.69 L B L' B' U' B U' B'
92. 2.11 U B' R B L' B R L U'
93. 3.60 L R' U' L R' U' L U R'
94. 3.38 L U' L B L' R' U' B' L'
95. 3.13 B R' B' R L R' L R
96. 1.87 R' B U R U R B' U R'
97. 4.54 B' R U B' L' U R B
98. 6.19 U B' L' R L' U' R B' R
99. 3.50 U R U L B' L' B' R' B
100. 3.85 L U R' L B U B' L B
101. 3.09 B' R L U B' L B' R'
102. 4.21 L B L U B' L' B L'
103. 3.24 B' L' B L' B L U' L' U'
104. 3.48 B U B L' U' R B L R'
105. 2.88 L R' B U' B' R' L B' R'
106. 2.48 R' U' B' L R U' R B' R
107. 4.80 U' R' B L R' U R' L
108. 3.05 B U R' L' B L' U' R
109. 2.52 U B' U R L' R L' U
110. 5.04 U' R' L R U' R L R' L'
111. 4.13 L U' B' L U R U' R' L'
112. 4.52 U' L B' U' L B R' B'
113. 4.50 B R' U L U L R U' L'
114. 2.90 L' U' B' U L' U' B R B'
115. 2.85 R' L' B' L' B' R' U R
116. 2.94 R' U L' B' L B L B
117. 2.81 R' L U' L' R' U' B' U'
118. 3.02 U' R' B' R U' R B U R'
119. 3.38 U' R B U R L' B' U L'
120. 2.97 R L' U L' B' L' R B L'
121. 3.67 L B U B L' U' L' U R'
122. 4.48 U R L R' L R U L B'
123. 3.75 B' U L' R' L' B' R' L'
124. 2.91 B' U B U L' B' R' U' B'
125. 3.94 U B' L B R' B U R U'
126. 3.99 R U' L' B' U' R B' L' R'
127. 2.30 B U' L' B' L B L' R L
128. 2.19 R' U' L' B' L' U' L' B' R'
129. 4.22 B L' B U' B' U' B L'
130. 3.81 L R L B' R' U R B' U'
131. 3.40 U B' L' R B U' B' R'
132. 1.65 R L B' L' B' L B' L
133. 3.21 U R' U L B U B' L' B U'
134. 1.89 U' R' B R B R' U B
135. 3.28 R U' L U' B R B L'
136. 2.48 R B R' L' R' L R L B'
137. 3.02 B L R L B' U' L R
138. 2.73 L' B L R' L U L' B' U'
139. 4.05 B L B' R' B R' L R
140. 3.02 U B R L' U' B' R U L'
141. 3.86 U' R' U' B' R' U L U'
142. 3.68 B U' R L' U R' U' B'
143. 3.01 U' R' B L U R' U' L'
144. 3.29 B' L' B' R U B U' L B'
145. 2.60 B R' B U' L' U' L' B'
146. 3.26 B' L B' U B U R L'
147. 3.59 B' L R B' L' U B R'
148. 3.78 L U R' L' U' L U' L'
149. 5.17 R' B R L' B R' L B
150. 3.96 B' U B' L R' U' R U
151. 1.55 R B' R' B L' U L' U
152. 3.15 R L' U L B U R' L R'
153. 3.96 R B U R' B' L R B'
154. 4.89 B' U' L B R L B' L'
155. 2.74 B' R L R' B' U R' U'
156. 3.08 R U' B L B' R' U B
157. 3.65 U R L' R U' R' B' U
158. 3.23 R U L U L R U' R'
159. 2.60 U L B L' U' B' U' L' R'
160. 2.67 B' U R U B L' R B R'
161. 2.93 R' U' R L R B' R' B' R'
162. 2.93 B L' U R B' U' B U B'
163. 3.25 R L' U B R' U' R L
164. 3.66 B' L U' B L U' B' R' L
165. 4.81 L' B R B' L' R L B U
166. 4.59+ B U B L' R L' U R'
167. 3.18 R U' R' B R' U L' U
168. 3.54 R' L' U B L' U' L U' L'
169. 3.90 L B U' R L' R' B' U' B'
170. 3.23 L' U R' L' B U B' U' L'
171. 3.62 B U L U B' L B R B'
172. 4.63 L B' R' B' U L R' L'
173. 3.22 U L' R' L' B' L' R L
174. 3.56 R' U' B U' L' R L R' B U'
175. 2.85 L' B L' B' R U' B' R B'
176. 2.93 U' B' R' L U' B' L R' U
177. 3.18 R' U' B' L B R' U' L B
178. 3.54 B' U B R' B R' U R' L
179. 1.60 U L' R' B R U B' U L'
180. 3.02 R' L' U' L' U' L R L
181. 3.42 B U R U' B' U R B'
182. 3.17 B U' L' R' L' R B' R
183. 4.28 L' R B L' R B' U' B' L'
184. 4.09 B' R' U' L R U B R B'
185. 3.14 L' R' U R L' R B' U'
186. 3.77 L' U R' B L' B' U R
187. 4.84 R' L' R' B L B U' L
188. 3.19 B U R' U B' L B' R' U'
189. 11.43 B L B U R B' U' B'
190. 1.64 R' U B' U B' L' U' L
191. 3.32 R B' L' B U L' R' U'
192. 3.94 B U' B' L U B U B' R
193. 3.21 R' B' R' L U' L' R B'
194. 3.88 U' B U L' R U B' U L
195. 2.37 R L R B' U' R' U R
196. 2.60 R B' R' L U L' B' L' U'
197. 3.96 R B U L' U B U' B'
198. 4.61 U' L B U R' B U R' L
199. 3.32 U' B L' B' R U L' U
200. 3.16 L U' B U B U L U'
201. 2.64 R B' R L R' L R U R
202. 2.19 B' R' L B L' R B' R
203. 3.16 R' L' B L' B' U L' R' L'
204. 2.57 U' R U' B L' B U L' R'
205. 3.72 R U' L U' B R' U' R' L'
206. 3.17 R' B L B' L B' R L' B
207. 3.48 R U B U B' U' B L
208. 3.31 L R' U R' L' R L' U
209. 4.20 R L U R' U' L U B R'
210. 2.02 U' L' U' B R L U' B L
211. 3.57 L U' L U L R' L' U' B'
212. 4.04 U' R' L B L' U' L R
213. 3.71 U L B' U' L U L U'
214. 3.01 B' R' L B' R U B U
215. 3.64 L U' R L' R B' U L R'
216. 3.91 U' B' L' B' L B U' L U'
217. 4.39 R' B' L' R L' U' R' B L'
218. 3.92 R L' R' B L B U' R U'
219. 4.40 L' U' R' U B' L' B' R' L
220. 2.93 L U' R L R U R' B L'
221. 2.61 B U' L' U B' U' R' B R'
222. 2.78 B' R U L R L U B' R'
223. 4.05 R B U' L' U' L U' B' R'
224. 4.03 R' U' B' L' B' L R' B
225. 3.25 U B' U' R' L B' U' B'
226. 3.89 B R' L' U' L' U' R B
227. 4.42 L' R' B' R U B R' L' R'
228. 2.24 L R U' B L' U' L' U'
229. 2.23 R L B' L R U B L U'
230. 2.69 U' L U' L R L' R' U' R' L
231. 2.69 L B' L' R B R U' L' U'
232. 3.89 L' U' B U L R' U' R B
233. 3.61 L B U' B' L' R' L' R' B'
234. 2.64 L B R' U L R B U
235. 5.06 U B' R' U' B' R' L' U R
236. 3.76 U' B U' L' U L' U L U'
237. 3.19 B' U L' R U L U B L
238. 5.33 L B R' L' U L U' L' B
239. 3.08 R B' R L' R U R' U' R
240. 3.29 B' U B U B L R' B U R'
241. 4.13[ws] R U B' U L R' U' L
242. 3.85 R' L U' L U B' R L R'
243. 2.51 L R' L R B' L U' R' U'
244. 4.34 L' U' L' R U' B' L' U B'
245. 3.91 B' L U R' U R L B L'
246. 2.14 B' U R' L' B L R U
247. 3.32 U' L' B' L' B R' L' B'
248. 2.69 L U B' R U' R' L' U R
249. 2.37 L U' R B U B R B' U'
250. 4.41 R' B L' B U' R B L
251. 4.20 R' B U R L' B L R'
252. 3.77 L' B R U B L B L' R'
253. 4.87 R U' R B U' R' L B
254. 3.30 R' B R U' R' U' R' L
255. 4.03 L R U L' U B' U' B
256. 3.34 U B' R' U R' L R B
257. 3.71 L B R L' R' B L R' U'
258. 3.46 U R' B' L' R U' R B'
259. 5.45 L B R' U R L B L' R'
260. 3.39 L' B U R' L B' L B' L'
261. 3.70 L R U R' L' R' B' L'
262. 3.85 B' R' U' B L' B' R' B' L'
263. 4.09 B' U' R' L' B R L' U
264. 3.88 L' B U' R' L' R' B R' U' B'
265. 3.19 U' B' L U' L' U' L' R'
266. 3.31 B' U R L' U B' U R' L'
267. 3.33 R B' U' L' R' B R B'
268. 2.76 B' U' L' B' R U' B R'
269. 4.38 R L B' R' L R U L'
270. 3.18 R' U R' L' B' U' R L' U
271. 3.39 R' U B R' U' B' L R'
272. 4.58 L' U L U L U' R' L R
273. 2.88 U' B U' R B' L B L
274. 3.02 R L' R U' L U' R' U
275. 2.66 U' L' B U B' U R B U
276. 3.40 L' B L' R B' U R U'
277. 3.74 B U' B' U' R' L' B' U'
278. 2.78 L' R' U L' U L U' L
279. 2.46 U R B' U' R' B' U' R
280. 4.11 U' B L U L B' L' U B'
281. 5.01 R' L B' U' R B L B
282. 3.58 U L R B' R' B' R B
283. 6.65 U' R B R' L U L R B
284. 5.98 L B R' L U B' L' R'
285. 2.66 L U L' B U R' B L U
286. 4.00 U' B' L R B' R' B' R
287. 2.89 L' U B' R L' R' L B L
288. 2.27 L R L' B U R' L' R'
289. 3.10 U B U' B R B L' B' U'
290. 3.37 L B' L R U' L B U
291. 4.46 L' B' U' L B' U L' U
292. 2.62 L U' B' R B L' R' L'
293. 3.23 B R U B' L' R' B' U'
294. 2.68 B L R L B' L' B' L R'
295. 5.37 U' L U B' L R' L' B' R'
296. 3.52 B R' L' R B' U' L' U' L'
297. 2.70 B U' B U L U' L' R' U
298. 4.12 R' U B' R' U R B' R'
299. 3.16 U L B' R B U R' L
300. 2.88 L' B' U B' L' U L' R' L'
301. 2.76 B' L U B' R U' B U'
302. 3.86 U L' U' B R' U R L B'
303. 2.61 U R L' B L R' B U L'
304. 3.17 U' R U' R' B' U R U' L'
305. 6.65 R' U' L' U B' R B R U'
306. 3.51 U' B' R' L' B U R' L U
307. 2.67 U R' B' R L' B' L U' B'
308. 3.78 B' L' B R' L' R' L U' R
309. 4.24 B U B' U' B' L' U' R'
310. 3.60 R' L' R' U' B L R' U' R
311. 2.83 L R' U L' U B' U' B U'
312. 4.33 U' R B U' L' U L' U'
313. 5.41 R B' R' U B L B L' B'
314. 1.47 U' R U R L' R' L U' R'
315. 3.87 L U L R' L' B' L' U
316. 3.62 B' U B L' R' L' R L
317. 3.33 B L' R B U B L' B
318. 3.25 R L' R B U B U' B' L'
319. 2.87 U R' L U L' B L B' U'
320. 2.91 U B' R' B U' L B U B'
321. 3.28 B' U' B U' L' R' B L
322. 3.53 L R L' B U' R B L'
323. 2.85 R L' B L' U L R' U' R'
324. 4.12 U R' B' L' B' U' B' U R
325. 2.51 L R' L' B R U' R U'
326. 4.31 R L' B L U B L R' B
327. 3.58 B R B U' L B' R B
328. 2.45 U' L' U' B U R' B R' L'
329. 4.06 R U' L U' R B' L' U'
330. 5.43 U' L' U L R' B' L' B'
331. 2.72 L' U L' B U L R B' L'
332. 3.80 B' U B' R B' U' L' R' U'
333. 4.83 B' L' B' R' U' B R L' R'
334. 3.23 L' R U R' B L' U B'
335. 2.34 B L' U' R' L B U L B'
336. 4.91 B' R U' L U' L' R' B'
337. 3.28 R B' R' U' R B L' R U
338. 2.82 U B U' B' L' R' L' R
339. 2.50 U L B U R B' L' B' U
340. 2.62 L' B L' U B U' L U'
341. 1.53 B U' B' L B' U B R'
342. 1.71 R U' L B' U' R U B'
343. 2.03 U' B' U' B L B' R' U' R B'
344. 3.58 L' R L R L R L B U'
345. 3.96 U R U R' L' U B' U B
346. 2.49 R' L' B' U' B' L' B' R'
347. 3.24 U' R' U R' L' B U' L
348. 6.57 U' L' B U' L' R' U' R'
349. 2.75 B L' R B R' L R B'
350. 2.85 R' B' U' L' U R' U L B
351. 4.43 U B' R' L' R' L' U B' U'
352. 8.74 L' B' U B' L R B R B
353. 2.65 U' R L' U' L U' L' R' L
354. 5.93 R B' L U' B' L B U'
355. 3.64 B R' U L U' R U R' B
356. 3.61 R' L' B' L U R U L
357. 1.55 L' B L' B U R L B U
358. 3.61 L' U R U' B L' U L
359. 3.06 R' B' R' U R B' R B'
360. 6.53 L B L' R' U' L' R' B
361. 3.79 R L' R B' U R U' R B'
362. 3.72 L' U B' R' L' R U R U'
363. 3.19 U R' B U' B U L B R'
364. 2.62 R L B' U' L' U' B L' B'
365. 3.54 R U B' U R B' L U' L'
366. 3.96 B' R' B' U L U R' B
367. 3.20 L' B' U' L' U' L' U B'
368. 3.93 R' B R' U L B' L' R'
369. 2.66 L' B U' R' U' R' B' R'
370. 3.16 B' L R' U' R B U B'
371. 3.12 U' L R' U R' L' R B U'
372. 5.69 L U R' L' R U R' U'
373. 4.92 R L' R B' R U R B R'
374. 4.26 L U B' L R B L' B
375. 3.80 R U' R B' U' B U R U'
376. 2.15 U' R L U' R' U B L'
377. 4.02 R' U R B' R' L B' L' B U'
378. 2.62 R' U' L B U' B' R' L R'
379. 3.23 U L B' R B' R B L R
380. 4.45 B U' L U L' R' L' U L
381. 4.37 U' B L B' L U' B U'
382. 1.59 L' B U B U R B U
383. 3.76 U R U' R' B U' B' L B
384. 3.80 R' B U' R U' B' R' U'
385. 8.25 R' B' U L' B L' R' U
386. 3.11 R U' R B L' B' U B'
387. 2.56 U B' R' U R' U B L
388. 3.35 L R' U R B' L R' L' U'
389. 4.32 U B R L' U' R' U' L
390. 2.53 R L' U R U R L' U
391. 2.92 R B' U' B L' B' L' R'
392. 1.61 U R' U L' U' R' L U R'
393. 2.46 U B R L' B' L U' B' U'
394. 3.28 R L' R B' R' U' L B' L'
395. 4.20 L B' U' L' R U B R L
396. 4.04 L B U L R U' R U R
397. 4.78 U R L U B U' L B' R'
398. 4.89 U' R U' L' B' L U' L'
399. 4.36 U' R' B' U' R U' B R
400. 3.67 L' R U' L R' L U' R'
401. 4.47 U L' B R' L R' L' U'
402. 3.58 L' R' U' R' L' B R U' B'
403. 3.19 R U' B R' U' R B U' R'
404. 3.45 B U' R' U' B R L B R'
405. 2.99 L R L' U' B R' L B R'
406. 3.50 R' L U' L B L' R B' L' U'
407. 4.45 B' L U' R L R L R U
408. 4.16 R' B' R' U' R L R B' R'
409. 2.61 B' L' R' L B L' U' L' B
410. 3.92 B' L' U' L' B U R' U'
411. 5.98 B' U R L R L' U L' U'
412. 3.32 U' L' B' U R' U' B' U
413. 3.13 U L' B' R' L' B' R L'
414. 3.37 B' R U' R B' R L R L'
415. 4.94 B U R B' R' U' B L'
416. 4.37 L B R' U' B' R L R B'
417. 3.48 R' B L R L' U' L R L'
418. 3.75 L' R' L' B' R' L B L' U'
419. 1.74 R' L' B' L U B' U' B
420. 4.94 L' B U L' R U' L' B'
421. 2.60 U R B' L' U B L' R L'
422. 5.56 R' L R' B U' B' U' L' B'
423. 3.86 U' L' B' U' R B U R' U'
424. 6.15 U' B' L R B R L U L



all pbs (but single and ao5, the ao5 is PB2), first 25 solves carried it

EDIT: Literally 10 solves later

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-06
single: 0.91

Time List:
1. 0.91 U L' U B U R L' U' B' 
so pb single too


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 6, 2019)

asacuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why’d you use 6-Gen Scrambles? What year is it? 2005?


----------



## asacuber (Dec 6, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Why’d you use 6-Gen Scrambles? What year is it? 2005?



It's 4 Gen, RUBL


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 6, 2019)

asacuber said:


> It's 4 Gen, RUBL


Ok, but 4 Gen is basically never used anymore.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 6, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Ok, but 4 Gen is basically never used anymore.


But I use it...


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 6, 2019)

asacuber said:


> But I use it...


Ok boomer




lol i’m kidding u super cool


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 7, 2019)

Solved my v cube 7 for the first time in years. Did it without suffering any hearing damage from all the crunching noises


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 8, 2019)

First sub-10 3x3 single after less than a year of cubing:

personal best: 9.67

3x3 scramble, 9.67: L2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 F' R2 B2 L' B2 R D2 B' U' B' L' F' D2

x //orientation
U’ D’ F’ R B’ //first block
r’ U2 R’ U’ R’ M’ U2 M r’ U’ r //second block
U R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ //CMLL
U’ M U2 M2 U2 M //LSE


30 STM lol
3.1 STPS


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 8, 2019)

First sub 4 6x6 solve ever! It was a 3:54.7. Also, it had double parity.


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 9, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-08
single: 8.20

Time List:
1. 8.20 U' R2 U D2 B' R' L D' L2 U2 R2 L2 B L2 F B D2 R2 D2 F2 D

awesome oh solve!!!


----------



## BMcD308 (Dec 9, 2019)

I competed for the first time!


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Dec 9, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> I competed for the first time!


same here! I also learned full roux


----------



## Jay Cubes (Dec 9, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> First sub-10 3x3 single after less than a year of cubing:
> 
> personal best: 9.67
> 
> ...


 damnnnn, my first sub-10 was a 9.49 but that was after 1 year and a half of cubing


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 10, 2019)

PB Full step! My pb is still 12.66 with PLL skip, and half OLL skip.
*Time: 12.79 !

SCRAMBLE*
F2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' R2 U' L F U B' F2 R' U2 R' D

------
z2 y' / inspec
L D' F2 R' /// cross
y U L' U L U y' R' U R /// 1st pair
y U L' U L U' y R' U R /// 2nd pair
U R U' R' /// 3rd pair
U2 y' L' U L U' y' R U R' /// 4th pair

R U R' U R U2' R' /// OLL
U ( R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F ) U' /// V-perm pll
----

Improving and improving ! =)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*EDIT*: 3 days passed, and, i got my new PB today, now i'm happy!!!!
Time: *12.60 !*, Full Step, no OLL and no PLL skip =)

*SCRAMBLE*
U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 U' R B2 F L' B D F' R'

------
z2 y' / inspec
L U' R' F R U' D' R2 /// cross

U' R U' R' L U' L' /// 1st pair
U2 R' U R /// 2nd pair
y' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' /// 3rd pair
y2 U L' U L U' L' U' L /// 4th pair

U ( R' U' R' F R F' U R ) /// 1-look OLL
U ( R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ) U2 /// T-perm PLL
----

Road to sub-10 single !!!!!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 10, 2019)

Accomplishment of the week, having a standard deviation higher than your average.

Seriously though, i had a good group of solves on Saturday including a 5 year 3x3PB of 25.2 and 4x4PB of 2:47.12, my only sub 3 ever. I also started a project i thought would be fun, making a massive spreadsheet of my historical data, first 103 solves below. I obviously need to improve on consistency but i saw progress, felt happy, and had fun.

.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 12, 2019)

Finally managed to get sub-20 ao50 and ao100 with Roux, so now I have sub-20 ao100s with all of the big four methods (and CFCE).

avg of 50
best: 19.486 (σ = 2.37)

avg of 100
best: 19.991 (σ = 2.76)


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 14, 2019)

Sub 15 official OH average!!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 14, 2019)

First sub-3 2x2 solve(with beginners method cause I'm lazy lol)


----------



## Zeede (Dec 15, 2019)

I always told myself that I wouldn't start on other puzzles besides the 3x3, but then I bought a budget megaminx on a whim. Got my first timed solve which took 17.5 minutes, gahaha!


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 15, 2019)

two sub 9 official averages!!!!!!!


----------



## RouxCuber (Dec 15, 2019)

10.03 Official OH Average


Spoiler: Video here


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 17, 2019)

5 year PB of 20.69s and a 6.5s improvement on my avg of 100 from last week. More data below, i think it will be fun to watch that red average of 100 line keep dropping over the next few months.


----------



## Zagros (Dec 17, 2019)

I just got some nice official results from Saturday. Sub-15 3x3 avg officially (14.71) which got me into my first 3x3 finals! Overall pb 4x4 ao5 of 54.60. Finally, first official 3bld attempts and I got a 2:23 single.


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 18, 2019)

First sub 14s solve! 12.75s,
ZZ IS AMAZING! If you haven't tried it yet you should.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 18, 2019)

three by three
PB ao1000: 13.74 → 13.70
weekly comp PB average: 12.65 → 12.29

Also been grinding some seven by seven but it's going to take a while to push all these sup-3:55 solves out of the rolling ao100.

---

e: And 555:
single 1:10.55 → 1:08.485 (ZBLL was a Niklas)
ao50: 1:27.328 → 1:24.824
ao100: 1:27.700 → 1:25.918
ao200: 1:29.375 → 1:27.478

Nice drops all around.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 21, 2019)

45.14 Megaminx PB single
Second sub 46

I have a competition tomorrow, so hopefully I can replicate something like this there.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2019)

I started messing around with 15 puzzle today and immediately got addicted lol 
PB is 37s with a 90 move solution.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 22, 2019)

1:45.41 5x5 PB single by 7 seconds with parity! I just got lucky on edges and got about 30 seconds for centers. I’ve been going for sub 1:50 for a while, so this is really good. I also got a PB 1:56 average. This was two days ago.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 22, 2019)

Stupid lucky 15 Puzzle scramble(its a virtual simulator, so I don't know what it was). I got a 70 move solution in 24 seconds. I just started yesterday, so I guess its decent.


----------



## Zagros (Dec 22, 2019)

SUB 10 SINGLE FINALLY!!! 9.65 seconds. After about 15 Sub-11s I am so happy I finally did it! It was my 2593rd timed solve since September.


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L U2 R' D2 B2 L' B F R
Inspection: x'
Cross: R D R
1st Pair: U2 L' U L R U R'
2nd Pair: y' L' U L
3rd Pair: y' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
4th Pair: y' R U R' U' F R' F' R 
OLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
AUF: U
9.65 Seconds
57 moves, 5.91 tps


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 23, 2019)

Official results

11.15 3x3 average --> 10.31 average, and a nice 8.6 pr2

43.41 Feet average --> 39.09 average, WR 88
35.41 Feet single --> 31.29 single, WR 85

58.32 Mega average --> 52.18 average


GenTheThief said:


> 45.14 Megaminx PB single
> I have a competition tomorrow, so hopefully I can *replicate something like this there*.


52.49 Mega single --> 48.69 single

Hopefully my feet results can stay in the top 100 through next weekend, and the mega results can help stifle the flood of new nemesises now that I don't have feet results holding them back.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 23, 2019)

I got my first average of 100 sub 10 a few months ago!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 24, 2019)

Color Neutral after 4 hours


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Color Neutral after 4 hours



4 hours?? Do you have the same times on all colors, or are some colors still faster for you?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 24, 2019)

ProStar said:


> 4 hours?? Do you have the same times on all colors, or are some colors still faster for you?


Almost the same(Within 0.5 seconds). I spent 4 hours drilling green, blue, red, and orange. My last layer was fine, and my crosses were good too. The hard parts are the cross to F2L transition and transitions between pairs.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Almost the same(Within 0.5 seconds). I spent 4 hours drilling green, blue, red, and orange. My last layer was fine, and my crosses were good too. The hard parts are the cross to F2L transition and transitions between pairs.


I liked your location. i don't even have a 7x7


----------



## verdito (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Xmas to me! I broke my 3x3 pb single! I had it for like a couple years now, even before I stopped cubing for 2 years. I used a Little Magic I bought as a Christmas present for myself a couple days ago, couldn't be happier

6.76 U' F2 L D' B' R B U2 L U2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 U' D2
R' D R F2 // cross
U2 R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L2 U L' // 2nd par
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd par
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th par
R' F R U R' U' F' U R U' // OLL + AUF

EDIT: pb avg5 too!

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-25
avg of 5: 9.91

Time List:
1. (10.91) B' D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 R' U F' L' F R2 F2 R U' 
2. 9.14 L' D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 F' L2 U R' F2 L D' B2 D U' 
3. 10.87 F2 L U' F' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R' U B' D R U F' 
4. (7.60) R' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' F U' F2 D2 B2 L' F L 
5. 9.72 F L2 B' R2 F R2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U' R D R F R D' F'


----------



## Zagros (Dec 26, 2019)

got a megaminx for christmas so I learned how to solve it, I haven't learned any mega last layer algs yet so I'm just making do with 3x3 algs that I found work on last layer, but I managed to get a 1:39 single and 1:46 ao5


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 26, 2019)

Zagros said:


> got a megaminx for christmas so I learned how to solve it, I haven't learned any mega last layer algs yet so I'm just making do with 3x3 algs that I found work on last layer, but I managed to get a 1:39 single and 1:46 ao5


that is really good considering you just started! I have been doing megaminx for a while and I average around 1:15.


----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 26, 2019)

I’ve finished learning full PLL. Now I’ll proceed with Yau4 before i slowly learn 1 OLL each week.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Dec 26, 2019)

Finally learned full OLL and got a sub20 avgof100 for the first time!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 26, 2019)

Reconstructions of all my sub-2s on 2x2 (LBL)



Spoiler: 1.81 [Keyboard]



Scramble: U F2 R2 F U F' U F2 U2 R2

y' // Inspection

U2 L2 U' L U L' U' L // 1st Layer

// OLL Skip

// PLL Skip

U' // AUF





Spoiler: 1.15 - PB [Keyboard]



Scramble: R' F' R' U F R2

z y' // Inspection

U' R U R' // 1st Layer

// OLL Skip

// PLL Skip

U' // AUF





Spoiler: 1.94 [StackMat]



Scramble: U2 F2 U' R' F U F R2

x' y2 // Inspection

L' U L' U' L // 1st Layer

// OLL Skip

// PLL Skip

U2 // AUF





Spoiler: 1.19 [StackMat PB]



Scramble: F R' U R U' F' U2 R' U'

x // Inspection

R U R' // 1st Layer

// OLL Skip

// PLL Skip

U' // AUF





Spoiler: 1.66 [StackMat]



Scramble: R2 U' R2 U' F' U R' F

x y2 // Inspection

B2 // 1st Layer

R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL

// PLL Skip

// No AUF


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Zagros said:


> got a megaminx for christmas so I learned how to solve it, I haven't learned any mega last layer algs yet so I'm just making do with 3x3 algs that I found work on last layer, but I managed to get a 1:39 single and 1:46 ao5


You're kidding! I've been doing mega for about a year, but only average about 3:00-3:30 (depending on the day).


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 26, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Reconstructions of all my sub-2s on 2x2 (LBL)


How do you get so many lucky scrambles, I've never gotten a 4 or 5 mover.
got .68 on the 5 mover and .67 on the 4 mover :-(


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 26, 2019)

lol just got a 4 mover: F U' R2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
got 0.66 (y z' R' U R U')
I guess y' U' R U R' would've been better (first try with this was 0.52) :-|


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> lol just got a 4 mover: F U' R2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
> got 0.66 (y z' R' U R U')
> I guess y' U' R U R' would've been better (first try with this was 0.52) :-|


You just have to complain to somebody, then you will get what you want.


----------



## Zagros (Dec 27, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> You're kidding! I've been doing mega for about a year, but only average about 3:00-3:30 (depending on the day).


F2L is my strongest part of a solve so I figured I would have a knack for megaminx


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 28, 2019)

Today i got my new PB - *12.14*
For me it's impossible to beat under 12 seconds =(
I'm in 12 seconds for so long... 3 months already...

12.66 -> *12.60 -> 12.45 -> 12.35 -> 12.21 -> 12.14*
all these records were this month
but I have hope, one day I break the 10 seconds barrier!

.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 29, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> Today i got my new PB - *12.14*
> For me it's impossible to beat under 12 seconds =(
> I'm in 12 seconds for so long... 3 months already...
> 
> ...


I was stuck at an 11.29 PB for 10 months then finally beat in with a 10.10. You can do it!


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 30, 2019)

13.99 3x3 PB ao50 with stackmat. It’s my first sub 14. Now I’ll try to work on consistency in the 13s and 12s and hopefully becoming sub 14 globally soon. I also got a PB megaminx ao12, a 1:37. Road to sub 1:30!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 30, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> 13.99 3x3 PB ao50 with stackmat. It’s my first sub 14. Now I’ll try to work on consistency in the 13s and 12s and hopefully becoming sub 14 globally soon. I also got a PB megaminx ao12, a 1:37. Road to sub 1:30!


How? I average about the same as you on 3x3, but on megaminx I average 2:10


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 30, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> How? I average about the same as you on 3x3, but on megaminx I average 2:10 ☹


I practice megaminx a decent amount. I’m sure you can get to sub 2 if you do about 12 solves a day for a while.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow, I literally broke every 3x3 pb today. I beat single by .0x seconds, ao5 by about 1 second, and my ao12 by a ton! Also got my ao100 down to 15.2


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 31, 2019)

I got a few new PBs this weekend. I'm enjoying big cubes but need to improve edge pairing. 

3x3 - 29.71ao12 (1st sub-30)
4x4 - 2:13.19 single 2:42.87 ao5 (1st sub 2:30 / 3:00)
5x5 - 4:25.43 (1st sub-5)


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 2, 2020)

I got my first sub-20 and sub-10 in 2019!
The sub-10 was official and I have video footage witch is exciting.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 2, 2020)

Eight by eight PB single (first PB single in the year~)
6:16.x → 5:55.396

The right half of the fifth centre was like, random blocks and then no commutators needed, which is pretty much the best possible combination of cases. Probably should've recorded it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 2, 2020)

3x3 PB of 17.43 With the Valk 3 Elite.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 2, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-03
single: 11.284

Time List:
1. 11.284 D2 F' L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 L' B' U L U2 R' F2 U' L' @2019-12-27 09:36:06

With Gan 356 X lubed with Silk, Dnm and Weight 5, Yellow nut on 0.8


----------



## UPerm (Jan 4, 2020)

My very first sub 6. Was supposed to get a GAN 356i as a reward but mum wasnt there to witness. Regardless, first ever PB which is sub 10. Whoo hoo!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 4, 2020)

How did you get that?
PS how come you average 28-50ish?


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 4, 2020)

id like reconstruction before i believe a second of this lol


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 4, 2020)

Closed off a session of 10000 solves with a total of 95 sub-10s in it (May 2019 to today); last 10k session had only 53 sub-10s (late Dec 2018 to Apr 2019). Average of 10k also dropped by about 0.4 sec between the sessions (14.343 → 13.946). Improvement's been slow, but at least it's there!

(I'd have rushed out the last 300-ish solves to close it off before the new year, just so the boundaries would align nicely with the calendar months, but real life got in the way.)


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 4, 2020)

Shaun Mack said:


> id like reconstruction before i believe a second of this lol


Same here. We see fake solves like this all the time. I want scramble and recon before I blieve


----------



## UPerm (Jan 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> How did you get that?
> PS how come you average 28-50ish?


Because thats what i get. I just happen to skip f2l in this scramble. Plus i suck at f2l



ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Same here. We see fake solves like this all the time. I want scramble and recon before I blieve


Sry, but i dont have the scramble cuz it was my bro who scramble but i just keyed in the time and was too lazy to bother keying in the scramble. Sry. So i cant do recon.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Jan 4, 2020)

imagine skipping f2l

i want your scrambles please they may improve my times by 60 percent too


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 4, 2020)

UPerm said:


> Sry, but i dont have the scramble cuz it was my bro who scramble but i just keyed in the time and was too lazy to bother keying in the scramble. Sry. So i cant do recon.


If your brother scrambled it and gave you a scramble that let you skip F2L, then it wasnt scrambled well enough and you probably shouldn't count it as a legit sub 6 or PB.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 4, 2020)

I 4th this argument


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2020)

Many years ago, while using the ZZ method, I did the EO-line, then I got F2L-skip AND OLL-skip ! I got a G-Perm but I didn't know the alg very well and I messed up the cube. DNF! If only it had been a J-perm!
I should have done a J-Perm and U-Perm, but I was a little too surprised and stressed by the situation.
I still can't believe it. It was a hand scrambling, and I was interrupt before I started the solve. Not sure about what I really did.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 4, 2020)

I've got a sub4 when my friend scrambled the cube to me. The solve was like 6 moves.

Lesson of the day: Never count a hand scramble as your pb


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 4, 2020)

100% real


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2020)

I got sub-WR on a fake scramble that I practiced for an hour

Edit: And what's with the crossed out 1 second time?


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 4, 2020)

Just got my first sub 1 on 4x4 with Yau, a 56.74! It’s not my PR as I have a 49 with reduction, but it’s progress with Yau even though it was pretty lucky.

Edit: Also just got a PR 5x5 single, a 1:43.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I got sub-WR on a fake scramble that I practiced for an hour
> 
> Edit: And what's with the crossed out 1 second time?


The 1 sec was scrambled by his sister


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Gonna be honest, you probably don't deserve a Gan i for a F2L-skip hand scramble.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 4, 2020)

If you're willing to fake solves for internet points, you should buy the cube yourself. Good thing your mom wasn't there.


----------



## UPerm (Jan 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I got sub-WR on a fake scramble that I practiced for an hour
> 
> Edit: And what's with the crossed out 1 second time?


That was somehow keyed in foolishly by my other younger brother. Left the com on and he just tried to trick me.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 5, 2020)

UPerm said:


> Sry, but i dont have the scramble cuz it was my bro who scramble but i just keyed in the time and was too lazy to bother keying in the scramble. Sry. So i cant do recon.


You're using csTimer. There's no reason to not use the scrambles at the top of the screen. Clear out your entire session and start anew, and this time, use _only_ those scrambles. If you want to try out scrambles from elsewhere (e.g. your brother, or your other brother, or however many siblings you have), make a separate session to time those.


----------



## UPerm (Jan 5, 2020)

Sorry guys, made a mistake. My bro did a bad scramble so I guess can't count that as my PB. Hope you all can forgive,


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 5, 2020)

UPerm said:


> Sorry guys, made a mistake. My bro did a bad scramble so I guess can't count that as my PB. Hope you all can forgive,


That’s ok. I would suggest using something like cstimer to generate scrambles.
Also, don’t be discouraged from cubing by the comments from others. They were just a little annoyed that you used a hand-scramble. Have fun and keep cubing!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 5, 2020)

UPerm said:


> Sorry guys, made a mistake. My bro did a bad scramble so I guess can't count that as my PB. Hope you all can forgive,


Yeah it’s ok. Actually, I pretty much always use hand scrambles. I just make random turns for a while, then do r u r u for a bit to get rid of any like lucky skips.


----------



## UPerm (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 5, 2020)

UPerm said:


> Sorry guys, made a mistake. My bro did a bad scramble so I guess can't count that as my PB. Hope you all can forgive,


It’s ok. I always use hand scrambles on 5x5+


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

UPerm said:


> Sorry guys, made a mistake. My bro did a bad scramble so I guess can't count that as my PB. Hope you all can forgive,



It's no problem, I'd recommend using computer-generated scrambles though. Also, don't be afraid to call a lucky solve your PB. As long as it isn't a hand scramble, you can definitely call a lucky solve your best.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 5, 2020)

7.598 3x3 PB single!
Scramble: R U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R' D' U2 R D L2 B2 D2 B' U2(From ChaoTimer)

D’ R’ D(3)
U’ L U L’ d R U’ R’(8/11)
U’ L U’ L’ d’ R U’ R’(8/19)
U’ R’ U R U2 f R f’(8/27)
U2 L U’ L’ U2 L U’ L’(8/35)
F’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R U2(9/44)

Cube was DaYan Tengyun M


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 6, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> 7.598 3x3 PB single!
> Scramble: R U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R' D' U2 R D L2 B2 D2 B' U2(From ChaoTimer)
> 
> D’ R’ D(3)
> ...


My quote says it all


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes! I just got a 1:39.21 PB 5x5 single down from a 1:43.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 9, 2020)

ao50/100/200: 12.753 / 13.042 / 13.326 → 12.471 / 12.752 / 13.124

Thanks to a brand new Valk Elite…


Spoiler



Or really, I just wasn't getting good times on the Valk Elite _at all_, despite having done like 500+ solves on it on various settings. So on a whim I core-swapped it with my old Valk M (you can't mix corners/edges from the two cubes because they don't perfectly fit, but the centres are similar enough) and it turns out Valk Elite core (green springs) + Valk pieces works pretty _interestingly_. (The other combination, Valk core + Valk Elite pieces, is very unremarkable.)

It's fast and still barely stable enough to be usable!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 9, 2020)

Kinda lame.... But I got my first ever correct 7x7 scramble lol. I also got my first sub 10
3Fw2 B2 Lw Bw F 3Uw U2 3Fw Lw L D2 Fw' R2 3Bw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Bw Rw' 3Fw F2 3Dw 3Uw' R U' Bw B 3Rw 3Uw L2 U2 3Bw' D Uw' Fw B Uw 3Bw2 3Uw Uw2 F2 L' Bw2 U Dw' Uw' Rw' Bw2 3Uw' D2 B2 Dw D' R' Bw2 B' 3Dw Uw 3Fw F' Lw2 Bw D2 3Dw2 3Uw2 F 3Uw U F Fw' Bw2 D F Fw2 R2 L Uw' B' 3Uw' B 3Rw' Lw Rw' D' F2 L' 3Uw 3Dw' B' F2 L Lw' Dw' 3Uw' D 3Lw' R' B' Bw2 3Uw' Dw2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2020)

Keyboard PB avg25/maybe avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-15
avg of 25: 6.92

Time List:
1. 8.84 D' U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U R' U F U L' D B' R' U B' 
2. (4.75) D' L2 B D2 F L' B2 R U' R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 
3. 6.54 F' D2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' R' F2 U2 R' D L2 U2 R' B' 
4. 8.68 R' F D B2 L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R B2 R' F R D' U B' 
5. 6.39 B2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 D' L B' R D2 U F U B' L2 U' 
6. 6.81 R F' U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R B2 F2 L U2 D R' U L2 B L D' F' 
7. 7.44 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B L' D2 R U' F L' U' 
8. 6.20 F B2 D R2 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F R U' B D B U' L2 
9. 7.76 U' D' F U' D L U2 F D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U 
10. 6.39 L2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 B R2 D R2 D F' U' L' B' R' U2 
11. 6.70 U L F2 D2 B' D2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 R B F2 L B2 L' U B 
12. (10.30) F' D L U R D' R U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D' B' 
13. 6.83 F' L2 U2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F U B D2 F' L F' 
14. 6.84 F' U D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' D' U' F' D' R2 F' 
15. 7.00 D' F' L U2 R L2 D' F' B R2 U R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 
16. 6.79 R U' R2 U2 R D2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 L' B L2 R D' F' 
17. 6.96 R F' D F U2 B' U F2 L' D2 L D2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F R 
18. (13.98) R F U2 B2 L' D' R' F' L U D L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 D 
19. 6.71 F2 R2 B' L' F' U D B2 L' B' L2 B L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F D2 
20. 6.31 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 D R2 L F D R U B2 L' F2 D' 
21. 7.66 B D' F' U R F2 B' U F L2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 B2 R 
22. 5.61 U L' U2 R' D2 L U2 R' F2 L U2 R F R F R2 U' F' D F2 
23. 6.06 L' U' F B L F2 B R2 F2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R D2 B2 R U F2 
24. 6.73 L B' L2 R2 F D2 B' D2 F R2 F L2 D' L2 D2 R' F' U' L B 
25. (4.94) B2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 R F2 U F2 D B2 L U2 B F2 U2

Last 12 make a 6.67 avg12


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 16, 2020)

OMG, i'm so happy right know!


I started practice 4x4 2 months ago. I had a horrible cheap cube that lock up all the time, my hands were quickly tired. I did 700 solves on it and my global average was *1min30s*. Today arrived my YongJun YuSu V2 Magnetic (that I ordered 2 months ago), and I got my PB on the second solve, and now my average is *1min15s*. Look how much difference! 15 seconds is too much!!

I am impressed how easy it turns, and how smooth. And next week will probably arrive my AoSu GTS2M, and it will be even better. I'm very happy and confident now

My advice: save some money and buy i good cube.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 16, 2020)

I think this is a PB; just got the pro shop MGC

Ao25: 2.42



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. (1.63) R' U' F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U 
2. 2.19 U R U2 R' U R' U2 F R2 F' 
3. 2.03 F R' F' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' 
4. 2.48 F R2 F U' F R U' R' U' 
5. (3.40) U' F U2 R' U R2 U F2 U' 
6. 2.15 U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F U F2 
7. 2.53 R U2 R' U' F R2 U' F' R' 
8. 2.23 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R2 U' 
9. 2.23 U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R U R' 
10. 3.35 U2 F2 U R F2 R F' R' F U' 
11. 3.15 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U R F' U 
12. 2.28 F R' U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U2 R 
13. 2.70 F' R U R2 F2 R' F2 R F 
14. 2.50 U2 F R' U F2 U F U2 R' U' 
15. 1.99 F2 U R' U2 R F' U F R2 U2 
16. 2.71 U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R F2 U2 F' 
17. 1.82  R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 F2 R' U' 
18. 1.99 R2 F2 U F' U R F2 U' R 
19. 2.61 U' R U2 R U' R F' R F' 
20. (5.13) F' R2 F' R' F' U' R U R2 
21. 1.88 F' U' R2 U F' R2 F' R F' 
22. 2.78 U' R' F U' R U' R' F R2 
23. (1.78) R2 U' F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' U' 
24. 2.25 F' U R' U' R' F2 U R2 U' 
25. 3.05 U R F2 R F' U' F U' F


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 19, 2020)

New 5x5 PB's on the Valk 5 I got for Christmas:

1:10.214 Single
1:17.593 Mo3
1:19.739 Ao5

Have been doing a lot of untimed solves over the past month but not a lot of timed ones.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2020)

Just dropped my 4x4 single by 25 seconds. What the flip!!!??????? Old PB: 2:15.xx New PB: 1:50.89.
Edit: I didn't switch cubes from the first PB. Still the YJ YuSu V2 M.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 19, 2020)

OH
9.33 single, 6th sub 10
12.04 mo3 pb (12.16)
14.50 ao100 pb (14.68)
14.81 ao100 pb (14.91)

now my mo3 is finally as fast as my ao5 lol


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 20, 2020)

*4x4 *-> *57.54 seconds.*

First sub-1min single!! My PB was 1:05:21, a huge improvement,


No OLL and no PLL parity, 
Smooth solve
Excelent look ahead in the edge paring step, 
1-look OLL
H perm PLL 


I'm focusing a lot on 4x4 and I stopped practing 3x3 in the last days.


.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 20, 2020)

Just got an insane solve! It wasn't a PB, but it was very close but the real insane part of it was how creative I can get with my F2L solutions!

Recon: U2 F L2 F L2 U2 F R2 F R2 B2 U2 L F D B2 U' R2 D' B'
y' L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' // Big Chunk (7)
y U M' U' r' U2 R U2 R' U R // All of F2L (17)
F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLLCP (25)
y' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // U-Perm (32)

It ended up being 10.70 (and just for reference I average ~17), which was kinda lame as it was an overall really slow and clunky solve, but I'm still happy with it! Only 1.1 seconds away from PB and a very creative solution!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 20, 2020)

I've been very out of practice with clock, so this average was really uplifting to get. Turns out I can still do it!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-20
avg of 5: 6.52

Time List:
1. (7.42) UR2+ DR4- DL2- UL5+ U1- R3- D6+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 U0+ R1- D0+ L3+ ALL2- DL 
2. 6.90 UR5+ DR3+ DL0+ UL1+ U2- R6+ D4- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R3- D5- L4+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
3. (5.62) UR2+ DR0+ DL2+ UL3+ U1- R0+ D2+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R2+ D1- L2- ALL2+ DL 
4. 6.31 UR4- DR1+ DL1- UL3+ U4+ R4+ D1- L5- ALL1+ y2 U4- R3+ D4+ L6+ ALL5+ UR DR DL 
5. 6.36 UR4+ DR1- DL6+ UL2+ U3- R5- D2+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R4- D3- L0+ ALL1+ UL


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 20, 2020)

12.21 Pb OH average with a counting 9! sub 12 soon


----------



## gruuby (Jan 20, 2020)

First sub 12 3x3 solve!! 11.50


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 21, 2020)

Smashed my 7x7 PB by over a minute. 8:23.305! Very happy with this. My centres were very nice and edges were slightly better than normal. I did get double parity though


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2020)

Well folks, it finally happened.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-21
single: 5.82

Time List:
1. 5.82 B U' R D' R B' L B' R' F2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R D2 B2

z // ins
F L' U' F2 L U L' D2 // xxcross (front-right pair formed accidentally)
L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // F2L3
R' U R y U' R U R' // F2L4
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // LL

This was surrounded by a bunch of mediocre solves, so getting it was a big shock. Old PB was 6.17, beat that by .35 seconds. 6.19 TPS, which is pretty solid, even though most of that was a J-perm.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 22, 2020)

I just got a 9 mover on clock (6.47 PB by 4 seconds, first sub 10 lol)


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 22, 2020)

Speaking of easy Clock scrambles...

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-22
single: 4.08

Time List:
1. 4.08 UR3- DR0+ DL6+ UL1- U4+ R2+ D6+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1+ D5- L2- ALL3+ DR DL

Decided to solve the cross on the back, since it was so easy. 7 move solution.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 23, 2020)

New cubes = new PBs.

OH (Tengyun → Guhong v3)
50/100/200: 20.805 / 21.135 / 21.751 → 20.665 / 21.092 / 21.316

555 (Wushuang/YLM5 → Valk 5)
1/50/200: 1:08.485 / 1:24.824 / 1:27.098 → 1:08.265 / 1:23.719 / 1:26.525
(I've only done fifty solves so far, so the rolling ao100/ao200 could drop further.)


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 23, 2020)

YouCubing said:


> Speaking of easy Clock scrambles...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-22
> single: 4.08
> ...


 
I found you solution. Big lol


----------



## Zagros (Jan 23, 2020)

I did a bunch of 3x3 solves today, my first big session of 2020, and got all my pbs:
9.33 single, 11.22 mo3, 11.22 ao5, 12.31 ao12, 13.32 ao100, 13.92 ao500 (350 of them from previous days)

3784 recorded solves since I started tracking, at which point I averaged around 15.5, so I think I am improving at a decent pace.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 24, 2020)

28.345 megaminx PB single!! First sub-30 and PB by 2.01 seconds! AFAIK, I'm the 7th person in the world to get sub-30. It wasn't that lucky for the time, just fast turning and a T-perm.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2020)

PB (I think)

2.74 Ao500 for 2x2!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 26, 2020)

3x3x3 funny scramble: F2 U' B R' U F2 U2 L2 U R B' U2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D

3x3x3 5.91 single, my third fastest solve ever and first non-PB 5 lol
U L2 F L U F B L F U2 B R2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U'



Spoiler: 5.91 single solution



y' x'
D R' U2' x' D' L
U L' U L U R' U R
y' U R U' R2' U R
U' R U' R'
d' R U' R' U R U' R'
R U R' U R U2' R'
U'

37 moves/5.91s = 6.26 TPS

I was like... did that really happen?
And if I had known the OLL would be Sune, I could have cancelled several moves and gotten a PB (it's 5.89 lol). But this was exciting!



Led to my new PB avg12, 8.45 seconds.  With a counting a 6!

Average: 8.45
Standard Deviation: 0.78
Best Time: 5.91
Worst Time: 10.02
Individual Times:
1. (5.91) U L2 F L U F B L F U2 B R2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U'
2. (10.02) U F' B2 L' U' B R L' F L B L' B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 U
3. 8.40 B L2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 B' D' L F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2
4. 9.38 D' F U' L' F B D' F2 R' L B D2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U2 D'
5. 9.46 R2 B U' L' F' U R2 B2 L' F L D F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D
6. 6.87 U' F2 D2 F2 R U2 B' D F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D'
7. 9.12 U R' U' D B2 R U F2 R D' B R2 D R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 B2 D'
8. 9.25 L D2 R' B D R' B2 L2 D L' U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2
9. 8.07 R F D2 R' F D' R2 U2 B2 R L2 B' U F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2
10. 8.76 U2 F' D L' U' B L' U' L' D2 L D L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D'
11. 7.87 R2 F L' F D' B' R2 U' R U' L' B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'
12. 7.33 U2 R L2 F2 R F' R2 U2 B L' D L2 U D2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2

And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 26, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-25
avg of 5: 6:45.46

Time List:
1. 6:40.36 F' Rw' Bw Lw2 Bw Dw U Lw' Rw2 D Lw Dw2 B' L' Dw2 B2 Bw L' Bw U2 Uw' R2 Bw' Fw F' Rw2 B F D2 Bw2 U2 Fw' F Dw' Lw F2 Dw' Rw2 L F2 B2 D' L2 Lw2 U Rw' Bw2 Lw' B L R B U' L' F Bw B' Lw Bw2 Dw' 
2. (7:13.63) L R2 B Lw R2 Uw2 D2 Rw Bw2 Dw2 U B R2 Lw' Bw' F' Rw' Uw' Dw R' Uw2 Fw Lw' B' Lw Uw D Rw2 D2 Rw' L U2 Bw2 R2 Lw2 Dw' F2 Dw2 Bw U B' R' L Dw' Uw B Lw2 Dw' Rw' F2 D' Uw' L' Dw' D L2 F2 Lw F2 R 
3. 6:38.46 L' R' B Fw' F' Dw' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Bw Uw R2 Uw' U' B' D R' Bw L' Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 L2 U' D' B2 U' R2 F Fw2 Uw2 U2 F Bw2 D' Fw' Rw2 L2 Lw2 F2 Uw Lw' D2 Bw Lw' U2 Fw2 R2 Rw U' Fw L2 F' R2 Dw2 F D' F Bw B 
4. 6:57.57 Fw' Lw F2 Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw B2 R2 F2 Uw D' Dw Bw' Uw2 F' U' Lw B Bw D' F2 D' Rw2 D' Lw' U' Uw' Bw' Uw D' Fw2 Lw Dw' L' D Bw Lw' Uw2 B2 U' Dw2 Fw2 D R2 Fw D R2 Lw U Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Lw D Bw2 Lw 
5. (6:20.36) U2 Fw2 F' Bw R2 B' Rw' F' Rw2 F2 B' Fw Uw Fw2 U' D Dw' Bw' Uw Bw' Rw2 D Uw Lw2 D2 Bw Fw2 B Dw2 F Bw Dw Lw2 Bw F' R2 L2 F' Fw R2 Rw' D' Lw2 D2 R' B2 U Bw' Lw2 D2 Bw Lw B' L F' Rw' L R2 D2 R

Gigamorphix average of 5. My best out of 16 solves.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow just DAYS later I broke my avg12 PB again!

Statistics for 01-29-2020 16:27:54

Average: 8.25
Standard Deviation: 0.36
Best Time: 6.52
Worst Time: 9.52
Individual Times:
1. 8.28 R2 L2 U2 L B2 L' U' L' B D R' D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D'
2. 8.42 F D' B2 U2 R F2 B R F2 R2 U2 L' U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2
3. 8.00 U2 L2 U D2 B2 L' F B D' B2 R2 L' D' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2
4. 8.01 R' F' B' R' L D' F U' F2 B' L F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2
5. 7.48 U F L' U F2 U B' R2 F2 D L D F2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U
6. 8.11 R U2 R2 F2 U' D2 B U' D2 L U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U D B2
7. 8.38 U' F' B2 L B' L' U' D' B2 U' R F2 R2 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 D R2
8. 8.55 L U2 B R2 L2 U R U2 F' L2 F2 R U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2
9. (9.52) U R' F' U' R F' U L U' B U' B2 D' R2 U L2 U D R2 B2
10. 9.09 D R D F' U2 L' U' R' D2 B U R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U'
11. 8.22 R U' B' D2 R' U F D2 F' D F' D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 R2
12. (6.52) U2 D2 R' B R2 L U2 R D2 B R U2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D'

One of the low 8s and the 6 were PLL Skips.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 30, 2020)

First ever M2 success! Was a hand scramble, but nothing lucky (1 solved edge, 1 flipped edge, 1 flipped corner).


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 30, 2020)

OH
13.67 ao12 pb
11.92, 14.61, 15.38, 13.48, 12.24, 15.25, 13.11, (11.64), 12.60, 15.24, 12.82, (15.94)


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 30, 2020)

*4x4 - First sub-1min ao5, pretty happy *

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-30
avg of 5: *59.98*

Time List:
1. (56.74)
2. (1:20.12) 
3. 58.24 
4. 1:00.47 
5. 1:01.23 

*Road to sub-1min ao100 !!*


.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 30, 2020)

First sub 10, smashed previous pb by 2 seconds!
9.034 PB reconstruction!


Scramble: D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U L' B' R' U2 R F R2 D U2 B'


Inspection: z2 y’


Cross: F D R L F’ D2’


F2L 1: y’ R’ U R


F2L 2: y’ U' L’ U L


F2L 3: R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’


F2L 4: d’ R U R’


OLL skip


PLL: U’ M’ U’ M2’ U’ M2 U’ M’ U2 M2 Z perm


AUF: U


Moves: 43


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> First sub 10, smashed previous pb by 2 seconds!
> 9.034 PB reconstruction!
> 
> 
> ...



Woah cool LS I normally rotate


----------



## speedcubesite (Jan 30, 2020)

Woooo! I just broke my 3x3 avg record with 16.11, this is going to stand for a while 

Here are the replay links for anyone who cares...
16.34 - 16.15 - 15.85 - 14.29 - 20.41


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2020)

3x3

mo3 8.76 (8.85, 7.75, 9.95)
ao50 10.74
ao100 10.83
and a 9.08 ao5 (8.85, (7.75), 9.95, (12.04), 8.25), but i already have a 9.00... it would have been so nice to finally have a sub9 ao5.


Also, I hit 322 ZBLLs, which means that even if you don't count PLL (21) or the solved case (1), I'm still at 300!


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 1, 2020)

I forgot to post this here, but a few weeks back I finally got a sub 14 ao100, a 13.98.


----------



## Shaun Mack (Feb 2, 2020)

GAMERS WE DID IT!!! SUB 9 AO100 AND 200 LETS GOOOOOO


----------



## the best d1mnd (Feb 4, 2020)

Few day ago i participated in CCC Qualification SPB 2020 where i got some good lucky singles:
3x3 OH - 10.56 (this one is 8th in Russia!!!)
3x3 TH - 7.67
Square-1 - 15.62


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 5, 2020)

Square-1 misscrambles are the worst. Thought it was a 5.50 PB single until I checked the scramble.

Right scramble: (1,3)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)
Misscramble: (1,3)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (6,0)

My solution: -4,0/-3,-2/-1,-3/0,-3/6,2/3,0/3,0/1,1/-3,0/-3,0/2,0/3,0/-3,-3/6,-3/2,-2


----------



## Apolo (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm getting closer to the one year of cubing barrier (11 months) and today I got a PB Single: 6.77 !!
The solve is bad and I got this time thanks to an unbelievable amount of luck (LL Skip no AUF and a free F2L pair) but at least, I got a high 5TPS


----------



## ProStar (Feb 5, 2020)

Was the single 1.88 or 6.77?


----------



## Apolo (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Was the single 1.88 or 6.77?


6.77, pb by 1.88 seconds, sorry


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 5, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-02-05 (solving from 2020-02-05 17:12:48 to 2020-02-05 17:14:29)
avg of 5: 9.89

Time List:
1. 11.24 (-5,0)/ (-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,-4) @2020-02-05 17:12:48 
2. (11.89) (4,0)/ (6,3)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (5,-2) @2020-02-05 17:13:09 
3. 8.64 (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,-1)/ @2020-02-05 17:13:32 
4. (7.97) (-2,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0) @2020-02-05 17:13:51 
5. 9.79 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (4,1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,0) @2020-02-05 17:14:29

I've been out of practice because I haven't had a good SQ-1 in forever, but I'm getting my skills back!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 6, 2020)

6x6 PB single & average of 5! (2:12.42, 2:22.23)
Because of the 2:51 in the middle, my average of 5 PB is currently 5 seconds faster than my mean of 3 PB


Spoiler: Times and scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2020-02-06 (solving from 2020-02-06 17:27:15 to 2020-02-06 17:43:31)
avg of 5: 2:22.23

Time List:
1. 2:17.08 L Dw2 3Fw' U' 3Fw2 D' Fw L' F Rw R' Uw Fw' Lw' L R2 Fw2 F2 Uw Rw D' L2 3Fw D Bw2 F' L' Bw Lw2 L2 Dw Lw Dw Lw2 3Uw2 B' 3Fw Uw2 Bw Fw' 3Fw2 F' B' U R2 F D2 F2 3Rw' D' 3Rw2 B 3Uw2 U2 Lw2 U2 3Uw Rw R' L' 3Uw2 B L2 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 F2 D 3Rw Bw Dw 3Uw F Lw2 L' Dw' D @2020-02-06 17:27:15 
2. 2:20.44 Dw R2 Fw Bw' R' Uw' U' D' 3Fw' U' Lw U' B2 Uw Fw Uw2 3Rw' Lw L Uw2 3Uw' L' Lw2 Fw 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw' F' Fw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 Bw2 R2 B Lw D2 Dw Uw2 Fw' B L2 Rw U2 Rw2 L2 B F' 3Uw2 Uw Rw B 3Fw' U Dw2 F' Bw2 D2 Fw' 3Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 3Uw2 B Rw2 R' Lw 3Uw Fw 3Rw2 Fw F 3Fw' @2020-02-06 17:31:07 
3. (2:51.44) 3Rw Bw D F U Dw2 Bw' 3Uw B D' Fw2 Rw' 3Fw 3Rw2 F 3Fw' 3Rw' Uw F2 R' L2 D Uw' 3Fw Rw B' 3Fw2 R' U Lw' 3Fw B' U2 Dw2 3Fw' L' B 3Rw' Fw2 B2 Bw 3Fw2 F' R Fw2 U' Lw2 B D L U' F Dw' Rw Dw2 R Lw' D' 3Fw2 B D' Lw2 B R' B' Dw' 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw Bw' F 3Uw Fw2 R2 Dw' D2 Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 B2 @2020-02-06 17:34:33 
4. (2:12.42) 3Rw2 D' Dw2 R2 D' Dw2 B L 3Uw2 D 3Fw2 F2 3Rw Fw2 Dw 3Rw' Dw' D L2 Uw B' Bw2 3Uw2 Lw' R' Dw Bw' Rw2 Lw2 R Bw' D' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw Uw' Bw B2 Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 R2 U' 3Rw2 F B Uw R' B2 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw2 B Fw2 U' D' Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw' D Fw2 R' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw Rw2 B 3Rw' Uw Lw L' R' Uw2 3Rw D' U B F2 @2020-02-06 17:38:18 
5. 2:29.17 R' Lw' Rw 3Rw Uw R' 3Uw' F' D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' B2 Lw' F' Rw L 3Uw2 Dw' Bw F2 L' Dw2 Bw Dw' F 3Uw2 3Fw2 Dw Lw2 R' Fw' L2 Bw Lw F2 U' 3Rw' B' Bw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 R' Bw' Uw2 3Rw2 Fw B' Bw2 3Uw' B2 L U 3Uw' D2 Fw2 L Rw' U2 Bw2 3Fw 3Uw Rw Dw2 L2 3Fw2 D2 F' U2 Uw Fw2 3Uw' R Rw' 3Rw2 L 3Fw Bw2 @2020-02-06 17:43:31


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 9, 2020)

Pb 2x2 Ao12 - 2.3 



Spoiler: Times



1. (1.67) U F' U2 R2 F U' F U R' 
2. 2.13 U' R' U R' F2 U F' U' F 
3. 2.50 U' R' U2 F R U2 F U2 F 
4. 2.32 U F R2 F' R F' U' R U2 F' 
5. 2.75 U2 F2 R2 F R' F U2 F' R' 
6. 2.22 F U F' R2 U F2 R' F' U 
7. 2.69 F R2 U' F R2 F R2 F2 R2 
8. (3.80) R2 U' R' U2 R' F R2 F' R2 
9. 2.28 U' F' U F' U F2 R2 U2 R' 
10. 1.87 F' U R2 U' F R2 U2 R' F2 
11. 2.55 F' R' U F' U2 R2 F U R' 
12. 1.72 F R2 F U R2 F' R F U2





Spoiler: Recon of fastest solve cause why not



(1.67) - U F' U2 R2 F U' F U R'

z
R - Face
U' R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' - Eg-1

13 moves / 1.67 = 7.78 TPS


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes! 8.10 3x3 PB single this morning right before school. It had a PLL skip and two move AUF. It could of been sub 8, but it is fine. It is my first PB in about 5 months for 3x3 single! Previous PB was an 8.30.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 12, 2020)

First sub 2 non-jumbled curvy copter single: 1:57.48


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 14, 2020)

Finished learning diag pi, diag S, diag AS, so I'm _almost_ done with diag ZBLL. (Still missing two T cases and four L cases, I think?)


xyzzy said:


> (2018-04-04)
> Learn all the diag-CP ZBLL cases.



edit: Got the last four diag L cases too, so that's two T cases left. Still need to drill the recog/recall a lot, though.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 16, 2020)

I picked up my mega to do some casual-ish solves. I got a reasonable 56, and then a super random nice 48.62

gotta love sub 50s


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Funny 2x2 official average yesterday:

2.75 2.75 2.75 (2.74) (3.42) = 2.75


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 17, 2020)

4x4 PB average of 5! This one has been standing for a very long time so I'm excited to break it

Generated By csTimer on 2020-02-16 (solving from 2020-02-16 19:41:54 to 2020-02-16 19:47:27)
avg of 5: 41.56



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 45.85 B2 R B' U' F B2 L' U L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B L2 D2 R' Fw2 D Rw2 R2 Uw2 L' U' Fw2 U' L' U2 F2 D Fw U F2 D2 B2 L2 Uw' R' Fw Rw F2 L' @2020-02-16 19:41:54
2. (1:00.97) B2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 U' F R2 D' F2 L2 B' L' D' Rw2 F' Uw2 D Fw2 U2 F' Rw2 B2 U' F' Rw R Fw2 B' U Fw L Fw' Uw Fw' D Fw @2020-02-16 19:43:06
3. (37.22) U' L' D B2 R' F D R2 D' F2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F B Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 U B R2 U F' B2 Rw F R' Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw F' D' Fw' Uw2 Rw R @2020-02-16 19:44:53
4. 38.78 L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D L' R' F R' D L' F' L' U' Uw2 Rw2 B2 D L D Fw2 U' Fw2 B2 R Fw2 L2 Fw L2 U' R2 L Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U @2020-02-16 19:46:24
5. 40.04 U2 R' B R2 U2 B R2 D' R' U2 F D2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F' L B Uw2 Rw2 B' U2 F R' Uw' L B2 D F2 Uw Fw' U B2 D2 Fw U D @2020-02-16 19:47:27


----------



## icarneiro (Feb 20, 2020)

My 5x5 journey has started!!! I started practicing 10 days ago, and did my first 200 solves.
I just got my single -> *2:00.35* (almost sub-2min, this is sad)

I am hoping to be sub-1:45 (ao100) by the end of the year! 

.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Feb 20, 2020)

New PB of 26.932. Closing in on a sub-40 ao100, currently 40.683. Using Roux.


----------



## Apolo (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes one year of cubing ! Big moment for me 
I want to thanks all the community who have been so kind to me.
I've been to 3 comps and met some really nice people ! 
Finishing this first year with a 12.50 ao100 PB, I'm really happy of my progress considering that I didn't had that much time to cube. (Pretty sure that if I would have been jobless, I would be averaging in the 8.5 lol). I also got a 6.67 LL Skip PB a few weeks ago.
I trained some 5x5 too (I'm averaging low 2m) and to be fair if I get one day to Top 5 of my country, it might be that event. 

A last time, thanks to all of you.
I plan to cube a little less this year but I hope to go to more comps


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Apolo said:


> Yes one year of cubing ! Big moment for me
> I want to thanks all the community who have been so kind to me.
> I've been to 3 comps and met some really nice people !
> Finishing this first year with a 12.50 ao100 PB, I'm really happy of my progress considering that I didn't had that much time to cube. (Pretty sure that if I would have been jobless, I would be averaging in the 8.5 lol). I also got a 6.67 LL Skip PB a few weeks ago.
> ...



I'm at about 2 years right now and have been to 2 comps with a 19.991 ao100 PB. You're doing a lot better than me lol.


----------



## Vim (Feb 22, 2020)

Apolo said:


> Yes one year of cubing ! Big moment for me
> I want to thanks all the community who have been so kind to me.
> I've been to 3 comps and met some really nice people !
> Finishing this first year with a 12.50 ao100 PB, I'm really happy of my progress considering that I didn't had that much time to cube. (Pretty sure that if I would have been jobless, I would be averaging in the 8.5 lol). I also got a 6.67 LL Skip PB a few weeks ago.
> ...



Congratulations on your times! You definitely deserve them. I’ve been cubing for longer than you and barely manage sub-minute on a 3x3.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 22, 2020)

Apolo said:


> Yes one year of cubing ! Big moment for me
> I want to thanks all the community who have been so kind to me.
> I've been to 3 comps and met some really nice people !
> Finishing this first year with a 12.50 ao100 PB, I'm really happy of my progress considering that I didn't had that much time to cube. (Pretty sure that if I would have been jobless, I would be averaging in the 8.5 lol). I also got a 6.67 LL Skip PB a few weeks ago.
> ...



I've been cubing for almost a year and have a 16 average. You're doing very well, I really need to implement better practice techniques


----------



## ProStar (Feb 22, 2020)

I use a (bad) redux-yau mix for 4x4, because I'm slow at cross for Yau and didn't want to switch cause I have a comp coming up soon(will switch after that). Just got a PB of 1:36.25, and I'm averaging right around sub-2.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 23, 2020)

It's been 5 years since my first 3x3 solve! To commemorate, I decided to scramble up all my puzzles (142 of them) and solve them all in one sitting. I started at around 6:30 and finished right before midnight!

...never again


----------



## Apolo (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Bad (Feb 23, 2020)

Apolo said:


> Yes one year of cubing ! Big moment for me
> I want to thanks all the community who have been so kind to me.
> I've been to 3 comps and met some really nice people !
> Finishing this first year with a 12.50 ao100 PB, I'm really happy of my progress considering that I didn't had that much time to cube. (Pretty sure that if I would have been jobless, I would be averaging in the 8.5 lol). I also got a 6.67 LL Skip PB a few weeks ago.
> ...



Congrats! Its cool that people have the dedacation to keep a hobby for a whole year!

Good luck on your journey! -Bad


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

YouCubing said:


> It's been 5 years since my first 3x3 solve! To commemorate, I decided to scramble up all my puzzles (142 of them) and solve them all in one sitting. I started at around 6:30 and finished right before midnight!
> 
> ...never again



I used to do that all the time(I only have like 15 puzzles), then I got a 9x9 and stopped  

Which was the hardest/took the longest?


----------



## Bad (Feb 23, 2020)

Wow just wow WOW congrats on your acheivement


-bad


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 23, 2020)

Apolo said:


> Yes one year of cubing ! Big moment for me
> I want to thanks all the community who have been so kind to me.
> I've been to 3 comps and met some really nice people !
> Finishing this first year with a 12.50 ao100 PB, I'm really happy of my progress considering that I didn't had that much time to cube. (Pretty sure that if I would have been jobless, I would be averaging in the 8.5 lol). I also got a 6.67 LL Skip PB a few weeks ago.
> ...



wow, your improvement is really good! good luck to you on your future cubing goals!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I used to do that all the time(I only have like 15 puzzles), then I got a 9x9 and stopped
> 
> Which was the hardest/took the longest?


Hardest was probably the Ghost Cube or the 3x4x5 (just because I kind of forgot how to solve it), and I think the Gigaminx took the longest


----------



## dudefaceguy (Feb 24, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> New PB of 26.932. Closing in on a sub-40 ao100, currently 40.683. Using Roux.


I did it! 39.38 average of 100, and a new PB of 25.74. It's great to get a low-30s time and see that I've set a new best ao100 - but it's even better to get a low-30s time and NOT get a new best ao100 because that's a normal time for me now.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 28, 2020)

Spoiler











Crossed the 60% mark for ZBLL. Should probably stop learning new cases for the time being and just drill, however boring that gets.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 28, 2020)

Finally got sub 10 PB! learned full PLL, and almost learned full OLL


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 2, 2020)

I just got my first sub-9 Ao5  Those were the first solves of this session. (But I did do a bunch of solves before.)

generiert durch csTimer am 02.03.2020 (lösen von 2020-03-02 16:53:33 bis 2020-03-02 16:55:00)
Durchschnitt von 5: 8.97

Zeitenliste:
1. 9.54 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L' U L2 R' F2 R F L' F2 @2020-03-02 16:53:33
2. 9.07 L2 D2 F' R2 F' L' B U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R F' @2020-03-02 16:53:56
3. (7.60) B' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R U R2 B L' R U' R2 @2020-03-02 16:54:16
4. (13.15) D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 D R2 F' L U' R2 B D R2 @2020-03-02 16:54:33
5. 8.31 L D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B U' L2 U' L' F' L2 U2 B2 @2020-03-02 16:55:00

Unfortunately I messed up the Ao12 quite a bit so this wasn't even sub-10:

generiert durch csTimer am 02.03.2020 (lösen von 2020-03-02 16:53:33 bis 2020-03-02 16:57:50)
Durchschnitt von 12: 10.02

Zeitenliste:
1. 9.54 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L' U L2 R' F2 R F L' F2 @2020-03-02 16:53:33
2. 9.07 L2 D2 F' R2 F' L' B U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R F' @2020-03-02 16:53:56
3. 7.60 B' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R U R2 B L' R U' R2 @2020-03-02 16:54:16
4. 13.15 D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 D R2 F' L U' R2 B D R2 @2020-03-02 16:54:33
5. 8.31 L D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B U' L2 U' L' F' L2 U2 B2 @2020-03-02 16:55:00
6. 9.90 R U L B' L2 R2 U2 F U2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 R' B' D2 F D U2 F2 @2020-03-02 16:55:27
7. (27.05) B U L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F' D2 R' F2 R B2 F2 U F' R' @2020-03-02 16:55:52
8. 9.91 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D F2 U' L' B' U R D' L D2 @2020-03-02 16:56:32
9. 12.57 L' U' R2 F' U2 F L B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 L B @2020-03-02 16:56:50
10. (6.88) U B2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 R U2 B F L' U R' F R2 F R2 @2020-03-02 16:57:12
11. 9.08 B R L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B' D L' U2 R' B L' B' @2020-03-02 16:57:33
12. 11.07 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D' B D R U L' R2 D2 B' L @2020-03-02 16:57:50
counting 13 and 12 really sucks.
but also counting 7.60 lol

The 6.88 is PB, feels good after not getting a PB in like 6 months or more; finally sub-7
I inspected Cross+1, full step is cool even though LL was pretty easy, without any AUF lol
also the tps is pretty crazy for me.

generiert durch csTimer am 02.03.2020
Single: 6.88

Zeitenliste:
1. 6.88 U B2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 R U2 B F L' U R' F R2 F R2 @2020-03-02 16:57:12

y x' // Inspection
D' r' F R' D' // Cross [5]
L' U L y' U2 R' U R // 1st Pair [7/12]
R U R' U L U L' // 2nd Pair [7/19]
U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd Pair [8/27]
R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th Pair [7/34]
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL [7/41]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R ' F R2 U' R' // PLL [13/54]

54 Moves in 6.88 Seconds = 7.84 TPS 

also GTS2 M is the best


----------



## brododragon (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 3, 2020)

New PB: 24.431. Easy first and second blocks - makes me realize how bad my blockbuilding is, and how much faster I could be if I improved it.

All averages are sub-40. Next time-related goal is a sub-35 ao100.

Learned beginner SSC method, and figured out my own algorithms for solving corners intuitively (which are not really efficient). Learned PCMS after having fun with SSC.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 3, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> New PB: 24.431. Easy first and second blocks - makes me realize how bad my blockbuilding is, and how much faster I could be if I improved it.
> 
> All averages are sub-40. Next time-related goal is a sub-35 ao100.
> 
> Learned beginner SSC method, and figured out my own algorithms for solving corners intuitively (which are not really efficient). Learned PCMS after having fun with SSC.


SSC is much, much better than PCMS


----------



## xcross (Mar 3, 2020)

First Sub 2 on 2x2!??! (ortega method)


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 5, 2020)

new FMC PBs, 25 Single and 28.67 Mo3 
first sub-31, sub-30 and sub-29 Mo3 and PB Single by 2 Moves! 
I did this on the weekly comp.



Spoiler: 28.67 Mo3






Spoiler: Attempt 1 - 25 Moves



Scramble:
R' U' F R2 F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' D L U2 F' R' D' U2 B' F' R' U' F

(U' L F R) // EO (4) 
(U' F' U' F2) // 2x2x2 (4/8) 
D2 B2 D' L2 D' // F2L-1 (5/13) 
D' B2 D B' // AB5C (4-1=3/16) 

Skeleton: 
D2 B2 ** D' L2 D2 B2 D B' * F2 U F U R' F' L' U 

* B R F' R' B' R F R' // AB3C (8-2=6/22) 
** B2 D' F' D B2 D' F D // Done! (8-5=3/25)





Spoiler: Attempt 2 - 32 Moves



Scramble:
R' U' F U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' U B2 L B R F R' B' R' U' F

(U2 D R' F) // EO (4) 
(U' R2 L' U' D2 L2 U') // 2x2x3 (7/11) 
(D' B2 D L' D2 L) // F2L-1 (6/17) 
(D2 R D' R' D2 R D R') // AB3C (8/25) 

Skeleton: 
R D' R' * D2 R D R' D2 L' D2 L D' B2 D U L2 D2 U L R2 U F' R D' U2 
* F' U F D' F' U' F D // Done! (8-1=7/32)





Spoiler: Attempt 3 - 29 Moves



Scramble:
R' U' F R' B2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 F' B2 U D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R' U' F

(D B' L F') // EO (4) 
(D' R' U L D' R2) // 2x2x3 (6/10) 
L2 U2 L2 // F2L-1 (3/13) 
L' U' L U' // AB5C (4-1=3/16) 

Skeleton: 
L2 U2 L U' ** L U' * R2 D L' U' R D F L' B D' 
* U' L D L' U L D' L' // AB3C (8-1=7/23) 
** U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L // Done! (8-2=6/29)






I also got my first sub-10 Ao12 today:


----------



## Julian (Mar 8, 2020)

4x4

1: 28.24
5: 31.99
12: 34.66
100: 36.44


----------



## carcass (Mar 8, 2020)

First comp sub 20 single. Now that is a good feeling. Also learning full oll felt very relieving.


----------



## cringeycuber101 (Mar 8, 2020)

I got a sub 10 full step solve non lucky.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Mar 9, 2020)

I challenge you to beat my time! I just got it today and I was super excited! Here is the replay. (my name on the site is Silthead)





speedcube.site







speedcube.site




I've been practicing for a few weeks to get this.


----------



## speedcubesite (Mar 9, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I challenge you to beat my time! I just got it today and I was super excited! Here is the replay. (my name on the site is Silthead)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats! Very nice solve, your turning was really smooth during the F2L
You should customize your cube a bit, the default one looks boring


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 9, 2020)

I should actually go to bed but I did some solves.
After the first 4 solves I had 9.26, 7.81, 10.65, 9.57.
And on the fifth solve I got another 7.81 and was like "WTF counting 7" and then looked on the screen and it was a 8.88 Ao5, new PB by 0.09.
And then I got this scramble:
U F2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R U2 D' F2 R F R' F L
one move cross, premade pair and easy second pair
I got another 7 on it.

This gives me a new PB Ao5 of 8.44 with two counting 7s lol

I failed the Ao12 and got 10.04 oof


----------



## StuntPlayZYT (Mar 9, 2020)

AYEEEEEEE Got a new pb! 55 seconds!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2020)

StuntPlayZYT said:


> AYEEEEEEE Got a new pb! 55 seconds!


Do you use beginner method ? If you do, I'd recommend using a speedsolving method, one can be picket through the first link in my signature.


----------



## icarneiro (Mar 10, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> U F2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R U2 D' F2 R F R' F L



Congrats!

btw, wtf is that scamble? 
i got 10.98 (in this case it would be my PB, but I won't count, because this scramble is not mine hahah)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Mar 10, 2020)

speedcubesite said:


> Wow, congrats! Very nice solve, your turning was really smooth during the F2L
> You should customize your cube a bit, the default one looks boring


Thanks for the suggestion but I like the default settings.


----------



## Mody (Mar 10, 2020)

Second comp
4 podiums
1 NR
Is that good?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 10, 2020)

Mody said:


> Second comp
> 4 podiums
> 1 NR
> Is that good?



What country? How many competitors?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 10, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I challenge you to beat my time! I just got it today and I was super excited! Here is the replay. (my name on the site is Silthead)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not just solve a real cube?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Mar 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why not just solve a real cube?


my wrists are injured
Edit: (I can't supinate)


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 11, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> my wrists are injured
> Edit: (I can't supinate)


Thats always a pain. I hope you feel better soon. Also, I challenge you to see how fast you can be on virtual cubes on scratch.mit.edu.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 13, 2020)

sub-38 megaminx ao100! Another second barrier broken! Hopefully I can get that North American champion, assuming the competition actually happens!

Bonus: Here's the last ao5 from the 37.86 ao100


Spoiler: 35.66 ao5 w/ counting 32



Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-13 (solving from 2020-03-13 16:27:13 to 2020-03-13 16:34:45)
avg of 5: 35.66

Time List:
1. 36.03 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-03-13 16:27:13 
2. 38.09 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-03-13 16:30:15 
3. (31.71) R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-03-13 16:32:12 
4. (40.56+) R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-03-13 16:33:30 
5. 32.86 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-03-13 16:34:45


----------



## icarneiro (Mar 14, 2020)

*PB 4x4 - 49.82*

First sub50 single!
And incredibly, there was a PLL Parity. My previous PB was 50.92 without any parity. Eveyday I enjoy more that event.
I need a good lube, my cube is very dry, and I don’t have lube for cubes.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 15, 2020)

PB megaminx ao5 and second sub-30!



Spoiler: 34.42 ao5 & 28.73 single



Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-15 (solving from 2020-03-15 09:42:01 to 2020-03-15 09:45:45)
avg of 5: 34.42

Time List:
1. (37.15) R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-03-15 09:42:01 
2. (28.73) R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-03-15 09:42:10 
3. 35.49 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-03-15 09:43:20 
4. 35.75 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-03-15 09:44:27 
5. 32.02 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-03-15 09:45:45


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 15, 2020)

2.41 PB skewb ao100!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Mar 15, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> 2.41 PB skewb ao100!


woah that's crazy fast


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm getting close to a 2:20 average on 4x4 using my parity-less intuitive method (https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/intuitive-4x4-method-with-parity-avoidance.73049/). This is 4 times longer than my 3x3 time of 35 seconds, which is a normal ratio according to this post:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/cvyshz
. This is great because it means that the method is somewhat viable for speedsolving. I hope to get sub-2-minutes soon. This would be 3.4x my 3x3 time, which is about as fast as I will be able to get on 4x4. My PB is 2:03 so it’s looking good.

I also solved a square 1 mostly without help, which was a lot of fun. I had always avoided square 1 because I heard it was all algorithms, but it can actually be very intuitive and fun. I got to use many of the algorithms and commutators that I made up when learning SSC method.

Edit: first sub-2-minute single on 4x4 woooooo! It was full-step too, so I feel pretty good about that.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 17, 2020)

Just got a PB Ao5 for 3x3! 17.82!!! SOOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 17, 2020)

I finally got a sub-25 Ao100 yesterday. 24.96 (now I've lowered it down to 24.87)


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 17, 2020)

my first sub 1:10 4x4 single


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 18, 2020)

got a new PB single: 6.29, this time on stackmat

generiert durch csTimer am 18.03.2020
Single: 6.29

Zeitenliste:
1. 6.29 U' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 U' L' B F L' U B2 D B' D2 R2 @2020-03-18 20:18:35

x2 // Inspection
D' F L' U2 L D' R // X-Cross
R' U' R y U' L' U L // 2nd Pair
U R U R' y U' R' U' R // 3rd Pair
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th Pair
U cube drop and probably a lot of rotations U // AUF

31 moves = 4.95 TPS lol

pretty much the opposite of my last pb, ll skip and terrible tps.
I missed an easy low to mid 5 but oh well #jay#keaton 

This is the 3rd ll skip I got, one was with zz and the other one not timed.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 18, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> got a new PB single: 6.29, this time on stackmat
> 
> generiert durch csTimer am 18.03.2020
> Single: 6.29
> ...



6.38, same solution. Actual PB is 12.22 lol


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 20, 2020)

I just did my first blind solve! I failed because of 3 misplaced edges, which means that I successfully executed all of the commutators except one! I call that a personal victory. I’m going to try again with the same scramble.

Edit: I tried the same scramble three more times, failing twice and then succeeding.

Second edit: Yeeeeees! My first actual success with memorizing and executing on the first try. I did write down the memo, but only after I had already memorized it. I just wanted to be able to check it after the solve to diagnose any problems.

The edge memo actually made me laugh out loud: the world record holder in toilet paper laxatives (electromagnetic) sponsored by A&W root beer - impressive CV. Blind is so fun!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 20, 2020)

just hit a 16 se 3x3 a05


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 20, 2020)

3x3 PB of 12.03 with the GAN play!!!


----------



## Autumn Variation (Mar 20, 2020)

My accomplishment:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

Autumn Variation said:


> My accomplishment:


Huh. This reminded me of a bet I had a while back, and I tried it out, failed, and will not be doing it again. So my friend challenged me to solve a cube using just two spoons in under ten minutes, and he’d give me a fiver if I did. So I tried a few minutes back... It didn't go well. But I did solve a Rubik’s cube with just two spoons in 13:19.966 so


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 21, 2020)

I just ordered my first GAN 356 X! so Hyped for it to arrive!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> I just ordered my first GAN 356 X! so Hyped for it to arrive!


Nice!


----------



## Muffenssi (Mar 21, 2020)

I still haven't learned full beginner cfop, I'm still learning 2 look oll and pll so my pb average right now is 40.31 and I'm hoping to get sub 40 by the end of the month!


----------



## TwoCold (Mar 21, 2020)

New PB! the 12.45 is my best!
My first out of 12 ( 2 look oll) got a lot of 17 b/c i was nervous lol)


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 21, 2020)

My first timed blind solve was a success at 13:26! I'm just happy that I can do it.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-25
avg of 5: 1.06

Time List:
1. 1.05 U' R' F2 R F R2 U R F' 
2. (0.95) F U' F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' 
3. 1.08 U R2 U F U2 F' U R2 U' 
4. (4.11+) U2 R F' U F' R' F2 U' R2 
5. 1.06 U R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U' F' 

 after sooooo many fails
I was super burnt out (pushups) so i failed all solves after this, but idrc


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 26, 2020)

First sub-2 6x6 single: 1:59.99! It had PLL parity too! My first sub-2:05 was in December, so this has been a long time coming.

Now when's sub-1 5x5????


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 27, 2020)

I haven't had much time to cube lately but since i've been working from home due to COVID-19 I've gotten some new PBs! Current cs timer session below. 

PB 17.57 single was executed perfectly (for me) & i could see my first F2L pair during inspection, a great feeling. I still have a large standard deviation but i am getting tons of sub 30 solves which is very encouraging.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 27, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Now when's sub-1 5x5????


Answer: Today. 57.75 5x5 PB single!!

Next benchmark to break: sub-3 7x7????

EDIT: I now have a sub-1 single in every WCA event with a sub-1 WR, at least as long as 4BLD and 6x6 remain over 1 minute.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Mar 28, 2020)

Ahem... 4x4 Ao100: 59.961


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 28, 2020)

I got a 17.356 OH PB single yesterday! It is my first sub 18 and it was full step. It could of been a 16, but I'm happy with it anyway.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

I got my overall 3x3 PB Mo3 and Ao5 in the weekly comp  13.79/14.44


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I got my overall 3x3 PB Mo3 and Ao5 in the weekly comp  13.79/14.44


amazing 2x2 single too, did you use stackmat?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> amazing 2x2 single too, did you use stackmat?



No, need new batteries for it


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 1, 2020)

I got a sub 20 average and I got a 13 second single (non-lucky), 15 second single (lucky) I don't know why my non lucky 3x3 single is faster than my 3x3 lucky single.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 1, 2020)

Got a PB skewb ao5 3.72, down from 4.14 with 3 1-2 move layers lol
and PB 5x5 single 1:49 after recently switching to hoya!


----------



## CLL Smooth (Apr 2, 2020)

New 3x3 Pb Ao5/12: 12.444/13.562


----------



## Kaileb man (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 2, 2020)

Kaileb man said:


> ~snip~


I want to try, what's the scramble let me see.
it's the second of april, well I don't know if it's an april fools or not let's just see.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I want to try, what's the scramble let me see.


April fools


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 2, 2020)

I want to post this as a multi-post because the post above isn't related.
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-02
avg of 5: 17.61

Time List:
1. 17.42 F D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L' U2 F U' B' D L' B' F
2. (21.32) F B' R L2 U F2 B2 L B' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D
3. 19.58 D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 F2 D' U' B2 F L U F' D2 F U2 R D'
4. 15.84 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 R' B2 F2 D2 U' F' L2 R B F
5. (15.22) B U2 F' L D F' B' L F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U B2 R
I got a 17.61 average of 5 and all the times in this average is good!

UPDATE! : i have a new PB average of five
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-02
avg of 5: 17.14

Time List:
1. 17.73 U2 D B U' D' F B2 L F2 D R2 U B2 D F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 R'
2. 17.54 R2 B2 U' R B' R' U L R2 F' L2 F' D2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 B2
3. (15.18) L' U' R F2 D B R F2 U' R L U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 L
4. (21.28) D B D2 F D2 F R2 B U2 F L2 D F' D2 B2 L' D' L' F
5. 16.16 F' L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B' D F U R D U R'

another PB! : achieving 2 PBs in one day! yay!

don't know? maybe it's an april fools considering the length.

Day 2:

PB average of five, THREE times!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-03
avg of 5: 16.27

Time List:
1. 16.16 F' L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B' D F U R D U R'
2. 17.48 F U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 B' D' B' U' F2 D L2 R B' U'
3. 15.17 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 U R2 F' D' B2 L' B' U B2 D2 L' B
4. (14.65) R B2 D R' D' F R L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U L D
5. (18.37) R' F2 U2 R2 U D' B' R' F2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 F
another PB : Getting a PB average THREE TIMES!  on one solve the ao5 is 16.27, another one is 16.27, then yet another one is 16.27.

update : I got a PB Average of One hundred! : 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-03
avg of 100: 19.08
I can't list a hundred solves, that would be wayyyy too long.


----------



## Kaileb man (Apr 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I want to try, what's the scramble let me see.
> it's the second of april, well I don't know if it's an april fools or not let's just see.





Username: Username: said:


> I want to try, what's the scramble let me see.
> it's the second of april, well I don't know if it's an april fools or not let's just see.


R U R' U R U F


----------



## Kaileb man (Apr 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> April fools


RU R' U R U F


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 4, 2020)

Did 100 solves this morning and it's by far the best session I've ever had. Sub 30 on all useful metrics! and a new PB of 17.57!


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 4, 2020)

Been practicing 2x2 for the first time basically ever, PB ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-04 (solving from 2020-04-04 12:30:10 to 2020-04-04 12:32:00)
avg of 5: 2.35

Time List:
1. (1.72) R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' @2020-04-04 12:30:10 
2. 2.46 U' F' R2 F' R F2 R' F2 U @2020-04-04 12:30:25 
3. (4.06) F' U2 R2 U' F' R2 F U2 F2 @2020-04-04 12:30:42 
4. 2.28 U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' U F' @2020-04-04 12:31:38 
5. 2.32 R F' R U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 @2020-04-04 12:32:00

One-looked solves 4 and 5 which is pretty rare for me. I suck at predicting CLLs.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 4, 2020)

got my PB 3x3 single. 14.15


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 4, 2020)

Picked up cubing in the last week after 6 years of not touching a cube. Started off slow, averaging 35 seconds.

Re-learned a few PLLs and OLLs and today I a got my second best solve ever! 11.50s!

Only better time ever was back in 2013-2014 when I got a 10.32s! Feels good and I can't wait to keep practicing.

EDIT:
Few hours later i got an 11.34s! Even saved the scramble too

U' R' L F' U2 R D B' U' F2 L B2 D2 R' L' B2 R D2 R2 U2 // From csTimer!


----------



## Timoth3 (Apr 4, 2020)

Within the two weeks I’ve been in quarantine I’ve dropped my 3x3 time from 17-18 seconds to 15-16 without learning new algs.


----------



## icarneiro (Apr 5, 2020)

*3x3 *-> ao100 - Sub17 finally! it took forever...

*ao100: 16.84*


----------



## CLL Smooth (Apr 5, 2020)

3x3 PB single: 8.549


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 5, 2020)

3x3 PB Ao5 :
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-05
avg of 5: 15.14

Time List:
1. (13.03) F2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B' D' L' R' D R D2 U' F2 L'
2. (16.52) R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D R2 D' L' D' B F D2 L F D B' U
3. 15.63 R' U D2 L' D B' R' U2 B L' D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F L2 F2 D2 B'
4. 14.55 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B' D' B2 D' L' U2 R' B' R'
5. 15.24 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 R B L' F' R D' U R2 D2 B

update : I promise! one second ago I got another PB AO5! AND A PB SINGLE AND MY FIRST SUB 15 AVERAGE! :0 :

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-05
avg of 5: 14.65

Time List:
1. (17.78) D2 F R2 U' F L B D2 R F U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 D2
2. (12.57) U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D F2 D2 F2 B' D' F L2 U L' R' U' F2 L'
3. 14.88 U D' L' F2 R' D2 B' R2 D2 R' D2 R F2 R F2 R2 B2 R' B' D'
4. 14.20 F' B2 R U2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' B' L R2 F' R2 U F2 D2
5. 14.88 R' D L2 D2 L2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B R2 B' R' U' L U2 F2 U' B


----------



## icarneiro (Apr 5, 2020)

*3x3 PB : 10.93*

Scramble: B2 R2 B' F R2 D2 F D' R U' B R D2 L F D U' F2

-
y2 
D L F D' (Cross)

y L' U L U2 L' U L 
y' L U' L' 
y L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' 
R U2 R' U R U' R' 

U' f R U R' U' f' (OLL)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (PLL)
-

My previous PB was 11.48, road to sub10 single


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> got my PB 3x3 single. 14.15


Don't your parents think you have no cubes? Does that mean you have to his while cubing.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 6, 2020)

another PB ao5 this time it's a 12 second average! :
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-06
avg of 5: 12.51

Time List:
1. 12.20 B' D2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F' L R' B' F2 L' B2 F' D2
2. (15.59) B R U F' R B' D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L F2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 B D'
3. (11.86) R2 U2 L2 U' F' U R2 D' F D2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 L'
4. 12.52 B2 U' R U2 D R' B' U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2
5. 12.80 U' F U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U B2 F2 U F2 L D' L2 U F D2 R'

Literally beat that average right now :

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-06
avg of 5: 12.39

Time List:
1. 11.86 R2 U2 L2 U' F' U R2 D' F D2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' 
2. 12.52 B2 U' R U2 D R' B' U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 
3. 12.80 U' F U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U B2 F2 U F2 L D' L2 U F D2 R' 
4. (14.32) F L B D' R D F2 U R B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 
5. (11.73) L B2 D R2 L F B' R' D R2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 D2 B2

The 11 second one had a lucky scramble.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 6, 2020)

new stackmat PBs for Ao5 (first sub-9) and Ao12:


first 5 solves make a 8.88 Ao5


----------



## gruuby (Apr 6, 2020)

First sub 1 4x4 solve! 59.26


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 7, 2020)

First time doing colour neutral! got an 11.13 solve! : R B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R B L2 U2 B' D' R B U2
Recontruction : 

y // Inspection
R' M' U2 M U' L2 // XCross
y' U' R U' R' U F' U F // Second pair
y' U F U F2 U' F // Third Pair
U F U2 F' U2 F U' F' // Fourth Pair
R' F R U R' U'F' U R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 8, 2020)

YEEESS! I'm finally sub 10 after 1 year 3 months and 1 day. I'm super satisfied with my solves and hope to get a sub 10 average in competition.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 8, 2020)

I got a 10.44 second solve! : R2 D2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 B' D B' F D' U B L B2

z2 x' x// Inspection
R' B' F' B' U R2 B // Cross
R U R' y U' R' U' R // First Pair
U' L U' L' // Second Pair / free pair
U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F' // Third Pair
U' F' U F U2 F' U F // Fourth Pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Antisune OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // A Perm
B' // Adjustment of B Layer

53 HTM, 61 QTM, 53 STM, 58 ETM.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 8, 2020)

PB 4x4 single by over 5 seconds lmao
39.30 Second ever sub 45


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 8, 2020)

4x4 progress: PB of 1:44, ao5 2:09. This average is 3.6x my typical time on 3x3, so quite good for an old man non-serious cuber. I feel that I could get much faster too - I'm just curious how far I can push this method.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 8, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> I'm just curious how far I can push this method.


What method?


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 8, 2020)

This is crazy. Like 20 minutes ago I sat down to do some solves, and ended up doing a an Ao12. In that single Ao12 with no warm up, I beat my PB single, my PB Mo3, my PB Ao5, and my PB Ao12.
Heres my new and former PBs:
Single: 14.85 from 14.96
mo3: 16.40 from 18.51
ao5: 17.22 from 18.95
ao12: 18.89 from 19.96


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> What method?


An intuitive 4x4 method I developed which avoids odd edge parity, fixing it with a single quarter turn. Basically I don’t know any algorithms (besides Sune and Niklas) and I don’t want to learn any, so I made a method that doesn’t require any algorithms. It works for any NxN cube, though it gets less efficient as they get bigger. It’s similar to sandwich/Lewis. Here is a full explanation: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/intuitive-4x4-method-with-parity-avoidance.73049/

I like to see how far I can get without memorized algorithms, since I will probably take long breaks from cubing and forget any algs I learn. This is why blindsolving is attractive - I can do it all with intuitive commutators.

I used to do CMLL with commutators as well, which was 1 look about 40% of the time, and let me do Roux without any memorized algs. But now I use a 2-look CMLL method using 2 commutators and 2 algs (Sune and Niklas which are technically commutators also).


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 9, 2020)

first sub-10 with Petrus! 
It was my first solve of the day too lol.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-09
single: 9.56

Time List:
1. 9.56 U B2 U2 D' F' D' R U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 U2 L' @2020-04-09 11:58:51

z2 R D2 R2 F R' U L F2 L' // 223 - 2.09s
U' R2 F R F' // EO - 2.01s
U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L - 1.71s
Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' // OLL
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL - 3.74s (LL)

40 Moves

223 was one-looked.
My U-Perm exec was pretty bad and slow because I had a weird grip after OLL


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 10, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-11
avg of 100: 12.864

Time List:
14.310, 10.347, 15.428, 14.702, 13.275, 13.190, 12.900, 17.558, 17.731, 11.913, 12.443, 12.697, 12.121, 11.829, 13.793, 10.623, 11.709, 13.689, 14.485, 10.912, 12.999, 11.186, 12.364, 9.680, 14.393, 12.205, 13.106, 12.742, 14.857[orange], 14.827, 15.658, 13.071, 17.455, 12.097, 10.859, 13.552, 11.927, 12.843, 11.510, 13.674, 11.671, 12.303, 10.815, 12.592, 13.061, 11.508, 11.863, 12.498, 14.274, 13.078, 14.545, 14.292, 11.317, 11.550, 11.839, 11.125, 16.894, 14.014, 14.178, 12.222, 10.546, 11.124, 12.288, 11.181, 12.556, 10.766, 9.866, 17.399, 9.960, 17.403, 13.140, 12.984[red], 11.251, 12.432, 12.390, 23.980, 11.465, 11.687, 14.048, 15.125, 16.747, 14.382, 12.412, 9.626, 13.167[red], 12.555, 12.394, 11.125, 12.043, 12.987, 14.538, 13.409, 12.521, 9.131, 11.622, 16.526, 13.277, 9.728, 15.000, 12.806

First counting sub-10 in an ao100 for me.

---

Also, finally a sub-2:30 rolling ao100 for 666:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-12 (solving from 2020-01-11 18:14:47 to 2020-04-12 01:16:50)
avg of 100: 2:29.178


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 11, 2020)

Somehow I broke my pb twice in a four solve session. Now its 13.95 O_O


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 11, 2020)

First recorded sub 1 min average for me on 4x4, yau method and using an aosu. Got my gts2 m in the mail and hit another sub 1min average of five and got a 48s single. Yayyyyyy.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 11, 2020)

1:07.17 5x5 PB single

First sub 1:10

yay


----------



## Apolo (Apr 12, 2020)

after 416 days of cubing (Solved my first one on 21 of february), I just did my first sub 12 ao100 
So glad of this. Now let's get sub 10 by the end of the year !!!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

PB squan single: 34.216


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 12, 2020)

Apolo said:


> after 416 days of cubing (Solved my first one on 21 of february), I just did my first sub 12 ao100
> So glad of this. Now let's get sub 10 by the end of the year !!!


Gj! Your sig says you are already sub-10 though, is that for Ao5 or something?


----------



## Apolo (Apr 12, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Gj! Your sig says you are already sub-10 though, is that for Ao5 or something?


Thanks, and I just changed it, it was about single but yeah, it's confusing


----------



## icarneiro (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't believe what I'm going to say -> *"I'm really enjoying Square-1 hahaha"*

I bought it 8 months ago, solved it with a tutorial, and I hated it.
Yesterday I decided to give it another try,... I found a tutorial on youtube very well explained. 
I was able to solve it in 4 minutes *without *needing help, looking at algorithms, tutorial.... (First solve)

Today I already did 10 solves (just in my memory, without help), *and* *I just got my PB: 1min39s !! *


I know, this time is very bad, but as I hated this event (thought it's IMPOSSIBLE), I was very happy, now I'm determined to practice more this event. =)


.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 13, 2020)

As far as i know YTUWR yuxin tiger single
8.53
5 moves into sune skip lol
Jules manalang apparently has a 2 on yuxin mouse with a 5 mover lmao


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 13, 2020)

9.57 3x3 pb single

first 3x3 sub-10


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 13, 2020)

icarneiro said:


> I don't believe what I'm going to say -> *"I'm really enjoying Square-1 hahaha"*
> 
> I bought it 8 months ago, solved it with a tutorial, and I hated it.
> Yesterday I decided to give it another try,... I found a tutorial on youtube very well explained.
> ...


I got my first Square 1 about 2 months ago after learning SSC method on the 3x3. Everything I heard said it was a very "algorithmic" puzzle, but I found it very intuitive. I was able to solve it myself without a tutorial, except when I got a few hard cases. I think it's a really fun puzzle, and it looks great scrambled. I just took mine out yesterday night actually.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 13, 2020)

first sub 30 on a 3x3


----------



## JackJ (Apr 14, 2020)

First ever sub 10 average of 5 for 3x3. Only 11+ years in the making...

Average: 9.93

Best: 7.48
Worst: 10.71
Mean: 9.60
Standard Deviation: 1.13

1: 9.51 R' B2 L U2 L F2 R2 D2 U2 L' F' L' F' L' R U' F2 D F2 D2
2: (10.71) F2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 F D2 U2 F L2 U' L F R' B U' B D2 F D' B
3: 10.35 D2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 B D2 B D2 U' R D' U' F R B D2 U' R
4: (7.48) B2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 B' R2 F' L2 U R F' L2 D2 R' B U2 L' U
5: 9.94 R' U2 R U2 L D2 U2 R' B2 L U2 B R' B L2 U R2 D F' D L

7.48 is also my second best time ever.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 14, 2020)

JackJ said:


> First ever sub 10 average of 5 for 3x3. Only 11+ years in the making...
> 
> Average: 9.93
> 
> ...


That's a huge milestone my guy. I've been cubing for 2 years now and my best ao5 is 10.16, I don't really practice 3x3 but I hope to join you someday in the future with a sub 10 avg of my own.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 14, 2020)

new pb of 14 pll skip


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 14, 2020)

Finally sub 25 xD


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 14, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> first sub 30 on a 3x3





Kaneki Uchiha said:


> new pb of 14 pll skip


you dropped a lot in only one day


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 14, 2020)

that was ao5 30
and for the 14 second one i gt f2l pairs whih were already made


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Just got a new PB average of 5... *16.60*! First sub-17 average and super stoked because I solved consistently. Thank you J Perm for the advice.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

1:06 5x5 PB single


----------



## wask (Apr 15, 2020)

Took me more than 500 solves to reach my previous goal:


new goal getting close, already broke my PB and a first sub 30 Ao5. My pb is getting close to 20 and i swear ill scream my head off when my first sub 20 happens.



about my pbs: I had two 21s and one 22 and both seem so far from my avg i m not sure what to make of it. Anyone of you have a similar difference ?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2020)

PB 3x3 Single!!! 11.142! My previous best was 11.723 that I broke in August.
Scramble: L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D U2 F2 L B R' B2 R2 D F' U2 B U'

The only issue is that I can't reconstruct it. I got this OLL:



...and a PLL skip. Any help?

EDIT: Yellow cross


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> PB 3x3 Single!!! 11.142! My previous best was 11.723 that I broke in August.
> Scramble: L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D U2 F2 L B R' B2 R2 D F' U2 B U'
> 
> The only issue is that I can't reconstruct it. I got this OLL:
> ...


Do you remember F2L order?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Do you remember F2L order?


No, sorry.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Scramble: L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D U2 F2 L B R' B2 R2 D F' U2 B U'


It's not a great cross, do you remember at least how you did the cross?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> It's not a great cross, do you remember at least how you did the cross?


No. I realize it's not much information to go off of, and it's fine if nobody can figure it out, I was just curious.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No. I realize it's not much information to go off of, and it's fine if nobody can figure it out, I was just curious.


Apparently there's only one optimal solution: D2 B R D2 B'
I honestly didn't even find that by hand but does that look familiar? If you did 6 moves it'll be almost impossible to find


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Apparently there's only one optimal solution: D2 B R D2 B'
> I honestly didn't even find that by hand but does that look familiar? If you did 6 moves it'll be almost impossible to find


No, that doesn't look familiar. Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 18, 2020)

Yesssss just broke my 4x4 pb single. 45.91s!


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 18, 2020)

444 ao50/ao100/ao200: 46.952 / 47.780 / 48.113 → 45.848 / 46.409 / 47.743

Swapped out the 5×1 N52 middle-layer magnets in my Wuque M for 5×3 N52 and finally there's an actually noticeable magnetic bump. Still a bit subtle, but better than how it was before. (I did mine with internal-edge magnetisation, which is very much not the same as the standard way of magnetising a 444, in case you're wondering how 5×3 can be considered "weak" or "subtle".)


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 19, 2020)

Just got some OH PBs. 

Single: 16.93
Mo3: 21.13
Ao5: 23.52
Ao12: 24.93


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

Idk why I'm practicing 2x2 but this was insane

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-19 (solving from 2020-04-19 19:03:21 to 2020-04-19 19:07:28)
avg of 12: 2.95

Time List:
1. 2.07 U' F U2 F' U2 R' U2 F' U2 @2020-04-19 19:03:21 
2. 2.31 R' F2 U R U' F U2 R' U2 @2020-04-19 19:03:39 
3. (5.42+) U2 R2 F U' R' F R U' R U2 @2020-04-19 19:04:03 
4. 2.44 U2 R F U2 F U' R2 F2 U' @2020-04-19 19:04:23 
5. 3.54 R' U2 F R2 F U F2 R2 U' @2020-04-19 19:04:41 
6. 1.92 U' F2 U' F U' R2 F2 U' F' R' @2020-04-19 19:05:19 
7. 3.70 R U F U2 R2 F2 R' U R @2020-04-19 19:05:35 
8. 3.64 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R' @2020-04-19 19:06:00 
9. (1.73) F' U R' U' F R' U F' R2 @2020-04-19 19:06:18 
10. 3.74 R U' F R' U F2 U R U' @2020-04-19 19:06:40 
11. 2.81 U R' F U2 F U' F2 R2 F' R' @2020-04-19 19:07:11 
12. 3.35 R F2 U' F' U F R' U2 R' @2020-04-19 19:07:28


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 20, 2020)

1:20.92 Megaminx PB single


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 21, 2020)

New PB SINGLE!!! : F' D' R F2 U' B D2 R' F2 D R2 U L2 U F2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 L'
(9.42) finally.... after about 2 weeks I got a PB.


----------



## gruuby (Apr 21, 2020)

I crushed my OH PB ao5. sub 40 now.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

This is very late, but I got a edges-only BLD solve that was only two edges off.


----------



## icarneiro (Apr 26, 2020)

I can't believe... I learned and started practing square-1 exactly 2 weeks ago.
My PB was 32.18s, and today i got *19.39s *(sub30 skip, lol)

I know, PB doesn't mean anything, but I was really happy, my avg is 37s-45s

1. *19.39 * (-5,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-2)

*CS *(-2,0)/ (4,4)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,-3)/
*CO* (1,-3)/ (0,-3)/
*EO* / (-1,-1)/ (0,1)
*CP SKIP
EP* (1,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,1)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-1)/
*ABF* (3,1)

Lucky solve.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 26, 2020)

1LLL! lol (9.32) : L' D' R2 U R2 B' D2 L D F2 R D2 R' F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2

z2 y' // Inspection
R' F U R2 U F' L F D2 // Cross
y' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // First Pair
U2 y R' U' R2 U R' // Second Pair
U' F U F' U L' U' L //Third Pair
U2 R' U' R // Fourth Pair
// From this point on I influenced LL so that it skips PLL and making it 1LLL
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // 1LLL
U // AUF

57 HTM, no pauses 

Influenced LL case!



NevEr_QeyX said:


> A better cross would've been: z2, D R' U' M' U x' D which incidentally sets up first pair.



I thought JPerm said, not to rotate,


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 26, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 1LLL! lol (9.32) : L' D' R2 U R2 B' D2 L D F2 R D2 R' F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2
> 
> z2 y' // Inspection
> R' F U R2 U F' L F D2 // Cross
> ...


A better cross would've been: z2, D R' U' M' U x' D which incidentally sets up first pair.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 27, 2020)

Pretty good day on 3x3. I got my best avg on the forum comp of 26.3! I also had lots of sub 25 solves, a few sub 20 solves and a new PB of 17.33 in my practice session (previously 17.57) .

I also learned Ortega this weekend. Time to do my first ever 2x2 timed solves now!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> This is very late, but I got a edges-only BLD solve that was only two edges off.


u r still learning bld


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> u r still learning bld


Nah I've learned it but couldn't get a success so I'm just trying edges only.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 27, 2020)

i cant do setup properly


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

For edges or corners? Make sure your only using the allowed moves, and that you're doing the setup backwards and inverted.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 27, 2020)

i cant reverse my setup cause i forget what i did 
for edges btw


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 28, 2020)

4:33.60 2-6 Relay for the weekly comp

Splits:
2x2 - 3.95
6x6 - 2:34.00
3x3 - 9.84
5x5 - 1:11.59
4x4 - 34.21

I don't know how I keep getting good 2-6 relays, everything was average or even better. 
That could've been a really good 2-4 relay (PB is 51 I think).


----------



## brododragon (Apr 28, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> i cant reverse my setup cause i forget what i did
> for edges btw


Instead of remembering the exact moves, visualize the path it takes.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 28, 2020)

i dont get it


----------



## brododragon (Apr 28, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> i dont get it


Try to draw a path in your mind of where the piece goes.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 28, 2020)

Broke all 3 of my previous 4x4 records that were in my sig from 6 years ago or so. Had already broken the PB single but just broke that AGAIN, the best avg5 and the best avg12 all in one sitting! How cool!

Old avg5 was like 54.xx
Old avg12 was I think 56.8

I popped off for the 44 haha, the 47, and the 48.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-28
avg of 12: 56.14

Time List:
1. 54.33 B2 D L2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 F D2 R2 D R D B' L2 U B Fw2 D2 R' Uw2 Fw2 U2 R' F L2 Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw U R D' R Uw2 Fw D' Fw2 Uw' Fw U2 Rw2
2. 1:04.63 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 L F2 L' F U' B' L2 D' R B2 Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 L' D2 U' Fw2 L2 Uw2 R' F2 U' Fw B2 F2 L2 D2 L' Uw Rw D2 Rw' Fw' R' Fw2 F'
3. 48.95 F L' D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D U2 F2 U B2 L2 B' F' L' U' F L U Uw2 Rw2 R' D2 L' F' Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 R D2 B' U' B' Uw B2 F Rw Uw Fw B' Rw L U'
4. 1:01.64 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D2 B D' L U L B' L' D R' Uw2 L B2 Uw2 L D F2 Uw2 L' D' Rw2 L2 Fw Uw2 L Uw2 L Uw B Rw Fw2 R' B U2
5. 54.55 R' B' F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U F U B U' L' R2 D' U2 Fw2 D F' U Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 F' U L2 B Rw B' Uw2 Rw2 L2 F2 R' Fw' Uw' D' Rw Fw Rw
6. (1:05.34) L' U2 D R U' B2 U' L U F' D2 F U2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 F D' B' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D F U Fw2 B' Rw U R2 L' B' Uw B2 Rw Fw' D Rw2 B
7. 1:03.44 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L' D U2 B' L2 R2 U R B' Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 R F Uw2 L F2 Rw2 B2 L Uw F' Uw' Rw2 Uw L Fw' Uw D' F L2 Fw' Uw'
8. 47.09 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D B' R' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R D' U' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 L2 U2 F' Rw2 U B' Rw2 F' R' D' Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw B' R2 Fw2
9. 57.36 R2 U2 L' F2 D B' U' B R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F R' B Uw2 Fw2 U' B' D' Fw2 D U R2 Fw2 U' R2 F Rw F Uw2 U B' R2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Fw Uw' L' Uw
10. 56.10 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B U L2 B F2 D2 R' B2 L Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' D B' Rw2 D B Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U B2 D2 Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 B' L2 U' Fw
11. 53.29 F2 L' F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U' L' U F' L D U L2 Uw2 B' L Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R' B Uw2 L R' Uw' Rw2 U2 R2 U' Rw' Fw B2 R L2 Uw2 B2 L'
12. (44.76) R U F2 R2 D2 R B2 L U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 U' R F' U' L' R F2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 U Fw2 R Fw2 D2 L' B2 D' Rw2 L' Fw L2 U R U Rw' Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 28, 2020)

PB 9x9 solve!!! (This is my 2nd ever timed solve lol )
32:12; hoping to get a sub-30 soon.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 28, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Broke all 3 of my previous 4x4 records that were in my sig from 6 years ago or so. Had already broken the PB single but just broke that AGAIN, the best avg5 and the best avg12 all in one sitting! How cool!
> 
> Old avg5 was like 54.xx
> Old avg12 was I think 56.8
> ...



ANNNDDD we finished the sesh with a 59.73 avg100! Yippee!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> PB 9x9 solve!!! (This is my 2nd ever timed solve lol )
> 32:12; hoping to get a sub-30 soon.



Wait seriously?? I've done like 5 and best solve is just under 45 min.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wait seriously?? I've done like 5 and best solve is just under 45 min.


It just depends on how good you are at other big cubes. My second solve was sub-20 I'm pretty sure, but I average like 3:30 on 7x7.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> It just depends on how good you are at other big cubes. My second solve was sub-20 I'm pretty sure, but I average like 3:30 on 7x7.



Yeah, that makes since. I only have up to 5x5(other than 9x9), and I average like 4 on it lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> It just depends on how good you are at other big cubes. My second solve was sub-20 I'm pretty sure, but I average like 3:30 on 7x7.





ProStar said:


> Yeah, that makes since. I only have up to 5x5(other than 9x9), and I average like 4 on it lol


I average about 2:30-2:40 on 5x5 and about 7-8 with a MF6, I really need to get an MGC.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 29, 2020)

333 ao50: 12.471 → 12.085

Biggest single-day drop in my ao50 since I started tracking my PBs (early 2018). Too bad the earlier solves were trash so there's no PB ao100.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 29, 2020)

best Ao5/Ao12 on cam






Hearing Jay roasting zz gave me the power of solving well. I recommend trying it out.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 1, 2020)

I've spent the last few days working on Ortega. I did my first ever timed 2x2 solves today and while there is a disappointing amount of +2 & DNFs I'm pretty satisfied with this ao100. 2x2 never seemed interesting to me but this session was actually a lot of fun and i think i could really enjoy this event!

14.54 ao100
4.21 PB
(35) solves sub-10 which i was pleased with
(11) solves 30s+ haha. Bad recognition on PBL or messed up the algs...

*Edited 2020.05.01 to add:*
Did a ao50 and set a new PB single, mo3, ao5, ao12, ao25, ao50! I am feeling great about my 3x3 progress lately and am pumped to keep getting better at my F2L cases and PLL recognition/execution. It took an eternity to get sub-30 and learn PLL but with all this extra time due to coronavirus I'm just breaking one barrier after another. Awesome!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 2, 2020)

Been a while since i've posted on this site but i just got this:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-02
avg of 5: 10.347

Time List:
10.530, (9.508), (13.234), 10.114, 10.397


----------



## KingCanyon (May 3, 2020)

Okay, these recent megaminx PBs I got are insane for me.

Single: 1:18.48
Mo3: 1:23.39
Ao5: 1:25.10
Ao12: 1:29.74

I also got ao50 and ao100 PBs, but they aren’t quite as good as these yet.


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I also got ao50 and ao100 PBs, but they aren’t quite as good as these yet.


What are they?


----------



## KingCanyon (May 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What are they?


Like 1:38 ao100 and a 1:34 ao50


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 3, 2020)

edd5190 said:


> A thread for accomplishments, hence the title, "Accomplishments Thread".
> 
> Just post your accomplishments here. I decided to make an accomplishments thread because they have one in TwistyPuzzles and I think it would be nice to have one here too.
> 
> I'll start: I've finally gotten around to starting learning CLS! Hooray for me! So far, I only know about 6, but I'm learning a few everyday.


Got a 1.308 2x2 Single and 2.234 Ao5


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

Nice average, scrambles?


----------



## fun at the joy (May 4, 2020)

new stackmat PB Ao5, coming closer to my keyboard PB

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-04 (solving from 2020-05-04 22:37:11 to 2020-05-04 22:38:55)
avg of 5: 8.58

Time List:
1. 8.88 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 F' U R B2 D F' R2 B F2 L2 @2020-05-04 22:37:11 
2. (8.01) U' B' U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 F' R' B F' L2 U B R2 @2020-05-04 22:37:33 
3. 8.12 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' U B R D L2 U R D' R' @2020-05-04 22:37:54 
4. 8.74 L2 D L U2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 D' F L' U2 B2 L' R' @2020-05-04 22:38:19 
5. (9.42) F U R' B2 R' B2 U' F U B2 U D L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 B @2020-05-04 22:38:55

I thought I slightly over inspected on the 5th solve, 36s for scrambling, inspecting, solving and typing in the time seems suspicious but it was the worst time anyway.

I completed an Ao12 (I failed that) after that so I'm proud that I was able to remember the reconstructions.



Spoiler: Solve 1 - 8.88



Scramble: B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 F' U R B2 D F' R2 B F2 L2
z2 // Inspection
L F R2 U L2' y U Rw U' Rw' // X-Cross - I thought I could preserve both pairs but I'm dumb so whatever
U' L U' L' (U' y) L' U L // 2nd Pair
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair
F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // PLL

51/8.88 = 5.74 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 8.01



Scramble: U' B' U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 F' R' B F' L2 U B R2
x2 // Inspection
D' F' D' R' F' D // Cross
y L U' L' // 1st Pair
U' L' U L // 2nd Pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // 3rd Pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair
Lw' U' L U' L' U2 Lw // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

46/8.01 = 5.74 TPS again





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 8.12



Scramble: U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' U B R D L2 U R D' R'
y' // Inspection
Rw2' F2 D' F' R2 // Cross
y' U' R U R' (U y') R' U' R // 1st Pair
(U y') R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd Pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd Pair
y U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair
U Rw U2' R' U' R U' Rw' // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL

54/8.12 = 6.65 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 8.74



Scramble: L2 D L U2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 D' F L' U2 B2 L' R'
x2 // Inspection
D R' D L' D2 // Cross
y' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 1st Pair
U R U R' (U2' y) R U R' // 2nd Pair
L' U2 L (U y') L U L' // 3rd Pair
R U R' (U y') R' U' R // 4th Pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U F' U' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2' U // PLL

57/8.74 = 6.52 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 9.42



Scramble: F U R' B2 R' B2 U' F U B2 U D L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 B
y U' R' U R' F y' U' Rw U2 Rw' // X-Cross
U2' R' U R (U2' y) R U R' // 2nd Pair
U L' U L (U' y) L U L' // 3rd Pair
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th Pair
U' Rw U R' U R U2' B Rw' U Rw B2 Rw' // OLL 
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
not 100% sure about this recon but whatever

57/9.42 = 6.05 TPS



good scrambles and lucky LL cases overall


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 5, 2020)

I finally solved my 4x4 fisher cube! I had quite a time orienting edges and keeping centers intact during edge pairing. I destroyed the centers multiple times while slicing. I also directly paired many edges instead of making a 3 color edge pairs as required...that was a bummer to realize after i solved 8 edges! This was a really fun puzzle!

Total solve time was approximately 6 hours over multiple days haha.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 5, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> new stackmat PB Ao5, coming closer to my keyboard PB
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-04 (solving from 2020-05-04 22:37:11 to 2020-05-04 22:38:55)
> avg of 5: 8.58
> ...


Very impressive! Do you have a pure sub-9 avg?


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 5, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> good scrambles and lucky LL cases overall


All of the solves were full-step, though, so good job! I can't wait until I get that fast.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Very impressive! Do you have a pure sub-9 avg?


nah
I think that this was actually my best worst solve in an Ao5 but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 8, 2020)

PB ao5 and Ao12 on 3x3!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-08
avg of 12: 11.014

Time List:
1. 9.836 L B2 L2 B2 U D' B U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 L D2 L2 D2 
2. (9.823) D' U2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F' D U2 L D R' B 
3. 11.020 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 R B2 D' F2 R' F' L2 D2 F' U 
4. 10.009 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F L' B R' D2 B' R2 
5. 11.693 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L' B2 R2 F L D' F' U L D' 
6. 13.076 D2 L2 D L' B2 L' F D R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 B' D2 R 
7. 10.294 R' F L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 R' U B' F2 L2 D' U L' 
8. 11.183 R2 U' L' B D' F U F U2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 
9. 10.731 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 B F L' F R2 D L R2 
10. (14.205) U' L' U R D B2 R' U2 F U2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 B' R F' 
11. 11.832 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 B F2 R2 L D2 L' B L' U F' R' U' 
12. 10.468 D' L' D2 B' D F L2 D L U B2 U' D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2

first five make a 10.288 Ao5

almost sub-11!


----------



## KingCanyon (May 9, 2020)

Ordway Persyn said:


> PB ao5 and Ao12 on 3x3!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-08
> avg of 12: 11.014
> ...


Wow, nice. You're very consistent at 10s and 11s. I could definitely see a sub 10 ao5 in your future!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 9, 2020)

I got a new PB average of 12, 9.06. New PB average of 25, 9.38. New PB average of 50, 9.45, and a new PB average of 100, 9.56. I think solving with Petrus for a little while helped my times quite a bit! Hopefully I will get a sub 9.5 average of 100 soon.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 9, 2020)

I got a pb ao25, 33.123 pb ao50, 33.379, ad pb ao100, 33.702 on 4x4 today! (obviously because of the Aosu WR M I just got) I also got a 25.435 single with PLL parity which is either my second best or third best single of all time! (my current pb is 23.538)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

Wow I just broke my PB mean of 3(7.86) ao5(8.14) ao12(8.66) ao25(8.86) ao50(9.23) ao100(9.45) and ao200 (9.51)

These solves were supposed to be CN but once I started getting good solves I started doing mostly white and yellow Maybe 10% of my solves were with colors besides white and yellow.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 13, 2020)

Not PB but notable:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-13
avg of 12: 11.325

Time List:
9.595, (13.391), (8.517), 9.464, 12.349, 12.841, 12.294, 8.859, 12.608, 12.638, 10.864, 11.733

I think thats my first counting 8 in an ao12 and 3 counting sub 10's, pretty good for 1AM cubing.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 13, 2020)

YAY!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-13
avg of 5: 10.92
Time List:
1. 9.64 D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D B' R' U' L' R B F L R' U' 
2. (14.00) R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 D B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L B R' F2 U' 
3. 11.32 R' F' D' L' F U2 B' L' F' D' F2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 
4. (8.14) B2 L' F R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U' F2 B' D R2 F2 L R' U' 
5. 11.81 U' F D2 L2 F' R2 B U' R' U' L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2


----------



## Username: Username: (May 13, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> YAY!
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-13
> avg of 5: 10.92
> Time List:
> ...



One more sub-10 solve and the average was almost sub 10!


----------



## alexiscubing (May 13, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> One more sub-10 solve and the average was almost sub 10!


yeah, what is your PB avg, because i think we avg about the same


----------



## Username: Username: (May 13, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> yeah, what is your PB avg, because i think we avg about the same



I haven't got a PB average for a long time, it's around 10 seconds.


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Not PB but notable:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-13
> avg of 12: 11.325
> ...



1AM is the second best time for cubing, closely following 3AM


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 15, 2020)

FIRST EVER SUB-1 4X4 SINGLE!!!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-14
single: 59.342

Time List:
1. 59.342 L' F' U' F' R2 L' F2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 F' D2 L' B F2 Uw2 R' D2 B' Uw R U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U' Fw' D Rw Uw L B2 @2020-05-14 19:34:13


----------



## KingCanyon (May 16, 2020)

I just got some megaminx PBs today.

Single: 1:15.40
Ao12: 1:29.63
Ao50: 1:33.91
Ao100: 1:34.11

I’m averaging about 1:33-1:37, so I hope to make that sub 1:30 soon.


----------



## Mike3451 (May 16, 2020)

First sub 20 average on 3x3 today. Ao5 of 19.87.


Spoiler: Solves



1. (26.56) D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F L D' U2 L F' D R2 D R U'
2. 20.86 F2 R' B2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B' U' R F R' B R D' L' F2
3. 20.28 R L2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 B' D' B' U2 F' D' R U F2 D
4. 18.46 R' F B2 D L2 D' R' B2 L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 B2 U' F' L'
5. (17.32) U' R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D F L' F L' B' L D' U' B' F2


----------



## GenTheThief (May 16, 2020)

Cubing @ home 4 gave motivation to warm up in 3x3 and accidentally did a session:

3x3
ao100, 10.83 -> 10.60
ao50, 10.77 -> 10.33

42/160 sub 10
92/160 sub 11 for 3x3

oh
ao12, 13.67 -> 13.60
ao12, 14.50 -> 14.37

That and getting the wrm for 2h. The mf3rs2 is still a better cube for oh though.
The comp results were pretty good, too:
9.83 round 1
10.49 round 2

13.95 OH 39th place

59.43 Mega 39th place


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 16, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Cubing @ home 4 gave motivation to warm up in 3x3 and accidentally did a session:
> 
> 3x3
> ao100, 10.83 -> 10.60
> ...


GJ! How did you setup your WRm? I got a mystic one and that is my OH main and 3x3 main along with my HM Mystic GTS3. Both cubes perform the same and I just pick either one depending on how strong I want my magnets to be at the time.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 17, 2020)

First 3x3 blind success! (without paper to help with memo) Got a 9:36. Looking forward to getting more successful solves.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 17, 2020)

I became sub-20 a few days ago!


----------



## Mike3451 (May 17, 2020)

Another Sub 20 average today!


----------



## KingCanyon (May 17, 2020)

13.09 3x3 PB Ao50

13.18 3x3 PB Ao100

I want sub 13 soon.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 17, 2020)

Got my first ever sub-30 solve on shrek cross, 29.52s!


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 17, 2020)

2.558 PB 2x2 Ao5
Just stupid easy scrambles, I only had to do 1 PBL, the other 4 I skipped.


Spoiler: Solve 1



2.756
Scramble: F R' U' R2 U F' R2 F' U2
z x' // Inspection (0,0)
U R y L' U L U' L' U L // 1st Layer (9,9)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8,17)
Skip // PBL (0,17)





Spoiler: Solve 2



2.842
Scramble: F' U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R U'
x2 y // Inspection (0,0)
R' U' R U' R2 // 1st Layer (5,5)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (10,15)
U // PBL (1,16)





Spoiler: Solve 3



2.167
Scramble: R' U2 R' U F R' F2 U R2
x2 y // Inspection (0,0)
R U2 R' // 1st Layer (3,3)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (10,13)
Skip // PBL (0,13)





Spoiler: Solve 4



(1.430)
Scramble: R F' U' R' U' R F U' F'
y' // Inspection (0,0)
R2 // 1st Layer (cancel into OLL) (1,1)
U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (7,8)
U2 // PBL (8,9)





Spoiler: Solve 5



(4.778)
Scramble: U' F U F' U2 F' R2 U F' R'
z2 // Inspection (0,0)
R2 U' R2 // 1st Face (3,3)
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7,10)
x2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U2 // PBL (8,18)


----------



## KingTim96 (May 17, 2020)

Been trying to grind 4x4 lately. Unless my signature says differently, here are some PBs I’ve broken recently! The single was last week or so and the average was like ten minutes ago??

Edit: only the single photo uploaded I guess. Single is like 43 something and average of 5 is 48.90s. Next step, pure sub 50 average


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2.558 PB 2x2 Ao5
> Just stupid easy scrambles, I only had to do 1 PBL, the other 4 I skipped.
> 
> 
> ...



Are you doing Ortega? Because if you're always doing LBL then it's just PLL


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Are you doing Ortega? Because if you're always doing LBL then it's just PLL


Yeah, I use Ortega, so I would normally do PBL for that step.


----------



## RandomUberDriver (May 18, 2020)

My brother got a new skewb WB... He's 11.

Time: 0.79
Scramble: L U B' L B U L' U
Solution: z' R' r' R' r B R' r R r'


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

What in the world is that notation.


RandomUberDriver said:


> My brother got a new skewb WB... He's 11.
> 
> Time: 0.79
> Scramble: L U B' L B U L' U
> Solution: z' R' r' R' r B R' r R r'


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> What in the world is that notation.


Better question, Why is that notation?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Better question, Why is that notation?


"I'll do you one better! Why is Gomora!?"

-Drax


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 18, 2020)

so I just got a 3x3 pb single.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17
single: 7.418

Time List:
1. 7.418 D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 B R' D2 U L' D' B D2 R

Old Pb was 7.48 from december 2017, Can't remember what I did this solve but there is an easy solution on white.
This made up for an 8 i +2ed, also 11.715 Ao50 and 12.014 Ao100


----------



## Mike3451 (May 18, 2020)

New 3x3 PB single of 13.22. Pretty nice scramble.


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: R2 D B2 R L2 U' F' L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B'

z2 y' y2 y' x' x z2 y' // Inspection
D M2 // X-Cross
y L' U L U2 y' R U R' // Second Pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // Third Pair
U' y2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // Fourth Pair
F R U R' U' F' x R' U R D' R' U' R D x' // OLL
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // PLL


----------



## Legomanz (May 18, 2020)

Stackmat 2x2 PB ao100! It had some counting 2s though, I started messing up at the end.


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-18
avg of 100: 1.30

Time List:
1. 1.14 U F' R2 U F R2 U2 R' F' 
2. (0.71) U' F U R F' U' F' R' F' 
3. 1.33 F' R2 U R2 F2 U' F U F 
4. 0.98 R F U R' U R2 U R U2 
5. 1.18 U F2 R2 U F' U' R F2 U' 
6. 0.97 U F2 U' F2 R F' R F2 R2 
7. 1.09 R' U F R F' U R' F2 R' 
8. 0.98 R' F R2 U R' F R2 F' U F' 
9. 1.26 F U F' U R2 F' U R2 U' 
10. 1.44 R' F U' F2 R' U F2 R' F' R2 
11. 2.12 R' F2 U R2 U R U2 F U2 
12. 1.41 R2 U' F R U2 F2 U' F R2 
13. (0.90) R F' R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
14. 1.22 U F2 R2 F' R F2 U' F R' 
15. 1.10 R' F U' F U' R F R2 F2 
16. 1.33 U' F' U' R U2 F' U' R2 U 
17. 1.03 R2 F2 R U F' R2 F2 U R2 
18. 2.27 F' R U F2 U2 R' U' F U' 
19. 1.64 U' F' U' R' F' R2 F2 R' U 
20. 1.01 R2 U R U F2 U F U' R 
21. 1.08 R2 F2 R' U F' R2 F U R' 
22. 1.82 R F' R' F R' F2 R2 U2 F' 
23. 1.36 U R2 U' F U' R' U2 R' U' 
24. 1.14 F' U2 F U2 R' U2 F' R F2 
25. 1.53 U R' U' R U' R U' R2 U' 
26. 1.44 R2 U' R F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 
27. (3.31+) F2 U F R2 F R' F' R2 U2 R' 
28. 1.19 U' R' U2 F R2 U' R F2 R 
29. 1.45 F' U R2 F' R' F' U2 R' U' 
30. 1.66 U F U F2 U2 R F2 R U' 
31. 1.17 R' U2 F2 R' U R2 U' F U2 
32. 1.19 U2 R2 U' F2 R U2 R U2 R2 
33. 1.07 F U2 R' F2 R F' U F' U2 
34. 1.56 R F2 R2 F' U R2 F' R' U2 
35. 1.02 U R' F2 R U' F U' F2 U' 
36. 1.16 U2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 
37. 1.27 R F' R U' F' U' F U2 R2 
38. 1.40 F2 R' U2 F U' R U' R2 U 
39. 1.99 R F' R F2 R' U2 F' U F2 
40. (0.69) U F2 R2 F U F' U R F' 
41. 1.01 R2 F' U2 R F' R' F' U' R2 
42. 1.16 U F R2 F' U2 R F R U' 
43. 1.33 R U2 F U2 R' U R F' U' 
44. 1.04 R2 U R' U' R' F U2 F2 U' 
45. 1.20 F U2 R2 F' U R2 F2 U F 
46. 1.08 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U' 
47. 1.29 U2 F2 U R2 F' U F U' R2 
48. 1.39 F' U F2 R' F' R2 F' U' F' 
49. 1.10 R2 U2 F R' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' 
50. (3.55+) R U' F2 R F' R U R' F' 
51. 1.27 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F' R2 U' F2 
52. 2.53 R2 U F2 R' U F2 U' F' R' 
53. 1.07 R2 U F' R F U' F R F 
54. 1.05 U2 F' U R' F2 R' U' F R 
55. 1.19 R U' R2 U' R' F U F R2 
56. 1.05 U F2 U R' U2 F' U' R2 U 
57. 1.17 U F2 U' R2 U F' U' F' U2 
58. 1.63 F' U2 F R2 F R' F' U2 F' 
59. 1.15 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U' 
60. 1.06 U F R2 F R' F2 R U2 R 
61. 1.26 F R' U R' F' R F U2 F' 
62. 1.02 R' U' F U2 R2 F U R2 F' 
63. (0.79) R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' 
64. (5.76) F' U' F R' U R2 U2 F2 U2 
65. 1.68 U R' F U' R2 F R' U' R' 
66. 1.24 F' R F2 R' U F2 U F' R' 
67. 1.62 F U2 F' R U' F U2 R2 F2 
68. 0.93 U2 F2 R' F' R' U2 F R2 U2 
69. 1.27 F' R' F2 U F2 U R2 F' U2 
70. 1.23 U F2 R' F' U2 R' U R2 F' 
71. 1.95 R U' R' U F2 R2 U R' U2 R' 
72. 1.60 R F2 U R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' 
73. 1.08 F U' R' F U2 R' F' U R' 
74. 1.20 R' U2 R U' R2 U' F R' F' 
75. (3.19+) R' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' 
76. 1.09 F2 R U' R U2 F U2 F2 U' 
77. 1.34 U F U2 R' F2 R U R' F' 
78. 1.39 R U R F2 U' R' F U F' U 
79. 1.31 R2 F' U' R' F' R F' R2 U' 
80. 1.19 U2 R' U R2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 
81. 1.17 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U F' U2 F2 
82. 1.22 U F2 R F' U' F U F2 R2 
83. 1.29 F2 R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 
84. 1.45 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U F2 R F' 
85. (2.80) R U2 F' R' F2 R' F U2 F2 
86. 1.56 R' F' R F R2 U' F U F 
87. 1.12 F2 R2 F' R F2 U R2 U' F 
88. 1.17 F R U' R' U F2 U' R U2 
89. 1.11 U2 R' F' R' U F' U F2 R' 
90. 1.00 U R F2 U2 R U' F' U2 F' 
91. (0.91) R2 F2 R F' U' R' U F R' 
92. 2.36 F' R U' R U2 R F R2 F U' 
93. 1.49 U R' U' F2 U R' U2 F' R 
94. 1.21 R' U2 F2 R' U F R2 U' F' R' 
95. 1.06 F' R F2 U F R2 F2 U R' 
96. 1.21 R F' R U F U2 R' F' R 
97. 1.54 R' U' F2 R F' U2 R F U 
98. 1.03 F2 R2 U' F U' F2 U' F2 U' 
99. 1.06 R' F2 R' F2 U F2 R2 U R' 
100. 0.97 R' U R U2 F' U2 R2 F R'


----------



## Timoth3 (May 18, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Stackmat 2x2 PB ao100! It had some counting 2s though, I started messing up at the end.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Times
> ...


Wow. That’s mighty impressive!


----------



## AvaMarie10102 (May 18, 2020)

I got my first speedcube!!!!! I’m so excited it’s a YLM and I love it!!


----------



## KingCanyon (May 18, 2020)

Just got some megaminx PBs:

Mo3: 1:20.59
Ao5: 1:24.47
Ao12: 1:28.06
Ao50: 1:33.68
Ao100: 1:34.05

I started the session off with two solves over 1:40, so I was pretty disappointed and not confident. However, I pulled through and got some amazing times. The mo3 could of been sub 1:20 though. I messed up a 1:18 on it that could of been sub 1:16 or so. Regardless, I’m happy with these results.


----------



## Mike3451 (May 19, 2020)

I just got a new 3x3 PB single of 12.05.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Stackmat 2x2 PB ao100! It had some counting 2s though, I started messing up at the end.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Times
> ...


That's a lot of sub-1s.

EDIT: I was about to say that you're Zayn Khanani or something, but then I saw your WCA profile...


----------



## AvaMarie10102 (May 19, 2020)

I just spent about two hours on my new speed cube and took about 15 seconds off my average


----------



## TheKravCuber (May 19, 2020)

Just absolutely smashed my previous OH PB(11.17) with a 8.22!! This also beat my 2H PB(8.27)

L2 F2 R' F' R2 B L' D R F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2



Spoiler: Solution



x' y
r' F r2 U r'
U M' R' U R
u' M' u
U' M U' M U' M' U' M
U' M U2 M' U'

26 STM/8.22=3.16 tps



AFAIK this is the first sub 9 OH solve in Africa!


----------



## AvaMarie10102 (May 19, 2020)

TheKravCuber said:


> Just absolutely smashed my previous OH PB(11.17) with a 8.22!! This also beat my 2H PB(8.27)
> 
> L2 F2 R' F' R2 B L' D R F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 19, 2020)

TheKravCuber said:


> Just absolutely smashed my previous OH PB(11.17) with a 8.22!! This also beat my 2H PB(8.27)
> 
> L2 F2 R' F' R2 B L' D R F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2
> 
> ...


WOW!

corners first for OH?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 19, 2020)

TheKravCuber said:


> Just absolutely smashed my previous OH PB(11.17) with a 8.22!! This also beat my 2H PB(8.27)
> 
> L2 F2 R' F' R2 B L' D R F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2
> 
> ...



I didn't know you could be sub-10 with corners first. (except Roux)


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

TheKravCuber said:


> Just absolutely smashed my previous OH PB(11.17) with a 8.22!! This also beat my 2H PB(8.27)
> 
> L2 F2 R' F' R2 B L' D R F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2
> 
> ...



What is this method? It looks kind of like PCMS


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

12.45 OH single!

R2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L B F R' B F2 L B' L2 D' 

White Cross, with easy F2l and sune Pll skip, 1 second off PB!


----------



## KingTim96 (May 19, 2020)

Just got my first ever sub 10 second solve while competing in Mike Hughey's weekly competition!!!

It was a 9.84, full step i think or I got a pll skip. I will try to do reconstruction if I can below!

Scramble: B' R2 L B2 L D' B U' R L2 F B L2 U2 F L2 D2 B



Spoiler: Solution:



Inspection: I am not good at typing this out with x y and z moves. Just do white bottom green front

X-Cross: F2 U' R' F' L U' L' B L y' (red side front) L' U L D'

Pair1: U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
Pair2: y (green front) U R U R' U' d' R U R'
Pair3: L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L

OLL: f R U R' U' f' >> U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U



That is the third personal record I have broken since coming back to cubing. SO happy to be back!!

EDIT: This session also beat my personal best avg5 but it wasn't as crazy of a difference. Old avg5 was 13.87 and this one was 13.83 lol


----------



## rubik2005 (May 20, 2020)

I just got my second sub-10 solve 5 day later! My first sub-10 was a 9.26 (5/14/20) and the one I got today was 9.74. Not a PR, but I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 20, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> Not a PR


PR = best in a competition
PB = overall best


----------



## rubik2005 (May 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> PR = best in a competition
> PB = overall best


Ah, thank you!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 20, 2020)

Not speed related but I got my Axis cube solved finally. I did it intuitively, last layer was an absolute pain and I don’t think I’ll be scrambling this one anytime soon...most certainty The most difficult 3x3 shape mod I’ve tried.

Estimated time is 6-8hours over the last 4.5 weeks. I could hardly play with it for longer than 15mins at first it was so frustrating and hard to even get the layers aligned properly. Success!

ETA: I was misidentifying the centers for a few weeks haha. I didn’t clearly understand that there were multiple shapes of both corners and edges. Once that was figured it F2L went smoothly but getting orientation fixed in LL was brutal. I digress...


----------



## Skittleskp (May 20, 2020)

For the past 5 6x6 solves they've all been PBs. I've done less than 20 solves on cstimer so I'm just at that easy early stage but still lol.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 20, 2020)

Skittleskp said:


> For the past 5 6x6 solves they've all been PBs. I've done less than 20 solves on cstimer so I'm just at that easy early stage but still lol.


That is a fun stage for sure, just keep smashing those records!


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 20, 2020)

AvaMarie10102 said:


> I just spent about two hours on my new speed cube and took about 15 seconds off my average


Was your average 2 hours and 15 seconds?


----------



## ForouxmUser (May 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What is this method? It looks kind of like PCMS


That's just roux with non-matching centers and a cmll skip.


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 21, 2020)

3x3 Pb Ao100: 14.851


----------



## xyzzy (May 22, 2020)

A nice and round 444 PB single. Pretty much skipped half-centres, had nice F2L pairs, 9-move COLL then opposite parity.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-22
single: 32.768

Time List:
2908. 32.768 R2 U2 F U2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R U L' F' L2 B F2 U' L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 B R' Fw2 F' R' Uw2 F' U2 F2 L2 Uw L2 B' F D2 B' Fw U2 Rw Uw L U2 Rw R' @2020-05-22 22:26:22

edit: Also, ao100 46.317 → 46.018, ao200 47.243 → 47.148. Seems like every time I mess around with my Wuque's setup I get new PBs (removed the stacked magnets on the outer layers, partially cleaned and relubed).


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 22, 2020)

Got a 15 second cn solve


----------



## Legomanz (May 23, 2020)

1.09 2x2 ao25, stackmat PB by like 0.05 which is insane for me. Solves 14 - 25 make a 1.01 ao12 which is also PB. I might make reconstructions soon.
Edit: recons are posted in the reconstruction thread
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-23
avg of 25: 1.09


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-23
avg of 25: 1.09

Time List:
1. (0.75) F' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
2. (0.77) U' F' U2 R' F' U F2 R' U'
3. 1.04 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U R2
4. (2.68) R F' R F' U2 R F' U' F'
5. 1.08 U2 F2 U' R' U F R F' R'
6. 1.01 R2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R'
7. 1.35 F2 U' F U R F2 U R2 F'
8. 0.86 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' U' R2
9. 1.26 F' U R F R' F2 R' F U' R'
10. 1.90 U' R' F U R F2 R2 U2 F2
11. 1.29 U' F U2 R2 U' R F' U R2 F'
12. 1.04 U R' F U2 R2 F U F2 R' F'
13. 1.11 F' U' F R' U2 F R' U' F2
14. 0.98 U' F R2 U' R F U' R' F U'
15. 0.88 F2 U' F U F' U R2 U2 R'
16. 0.94 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F U
17. (8.73) R' F R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F'
18. 1.17 U R F U' R2 F2 U R' F2
19. 0.86 F R' U R' U' R2 U F2 U2
20. 1.09 R U F' U F U' R F2 R'
21. 1.07 F' U F' R U2 F2 R' F2 U'
22. 0.89 F' R' U F2 R U2 R U' F
23. 1.08 U' F U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U'
24. 1.06 U2 F' R' F' R U' R' U F' R'
25. 0.92 U' R U F R2 U F' R2 F2


----------



## Mike3451 (May 23, 2020)

First ever sub 20 ao12 on 3x3!


----------



## Ghaleon (May 24, 2020)

This is to announce I can finally solve the Rubik's Cube using the Fridrich method without looking at the instructions. It took me 8 months: one month for F2L and 7 months for 4-look last layer.

Yes, I am a very slow learner. I heard some people say they learned F2L in a day and the last layer in a month. I am still vey happy and proud. I set a very difficult and time consuming goal for myself and could finally do it after hard work and perseverance.

I still have to do drills and practice, and now at least I don't have to look at the guide on my iPhone while I do solves. People won't be able to say that I'm cheating.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 24, 2020)

Finally improved on my OH mo3.
Still not sub-12 though, so that's a little frustrating.

12.04 -> 12.02

*13.12, 11.04, 11.90*, 15.22, 13.74

The ao5 is very good (12.9) but my PB is also 12.04 so I didn't beat that.


----------



## gruuby (May 24, 2020)

Bois I've done it. I'm color neutral in Megaminx.


----------



## Mike3451 (May 24, 2020)

I just got my first sub 18 ao5!




*EDIT: *Also just my first sub 19 ao12!


----------



## ProStar (May 24, 2020)

Bois I've done it. I've got a sub-10 solve.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Bois I've done it. I've got a sub-10 solve.


any details?


----------



## ProStar (May 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> any details?



Recon+time


----------



## Etotheipi (May 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Recon+time


Aw man, not ZZ =( Great job all the same though!


----------



## Username: Username: (May 25, 2020)

E perm exec PB ^^ 16 divided by 1.44 second = 11.1 TPS!


----------



## gruuby (May 25, 2020)

Um what is happening. I got a 2:25 5x5 single. My best a week ago was 3:13.


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Bois I've done it. I've got a sub-9 solve.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Bois I've done it. I've got a sub-9 solve.


Wow that's awesome!

I think as long as you are practicing a decent amount you will average sub 12 in a couple months because your solutions are efficient, you just need to work on lookahead.


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

Ghaleon said:


> This is to announce I can finally solve the Rubik's Cube using the Fridrich method without looking at the instructions. It took me 8 months: one month for F2L and 7 months for 4-look last layer.
> 
> Yes, I am a very slow learner. I heard some people say they learned F2L in a day and the last layer in a month. I am still vey happy and proud. I set a very difficult and time consuming goal for myself and could finally do it after hard work and perseverance.
> 
> I still have to do drills and practice, and now at least I don't have to look at the guide on my iPhone while I do solves. People won't be able to say that I'm cheating.



Great job! I remember your first post, it's awesome to see you've done it!


----------



## joshsailscga (May 26, 2020)

AvaMarie10102 said:


> I just spent about two hours on my new speed cube and took about 15 seconds off my average



I remember that feeling! Cherish it because the time drops necessarily get smaller as you get faster : )



EngineeringBrian said:


> Not speed related but I got my Axis cube solved finally. I did it intuitively, last layer was an absolute pain and I don’t think I’ll be scrambling this one anytime soon...most certainty The most difficult 3x3 shape mod I’ve tried.



Dude shape mods are so rewarding when you finally work them out, good stuff. It gives you that feeling of accomplishment at solving a real puzzle, that you sort of lose in the traditional 3x3 once you become pretty fast at it. I've been able to play with a bunch over time, I think I have the mirrorblocks, windmill, Fisher, and axis cubes. Next step when you've quite recovered should be the ghost cube...basically axis cube and mirrorblocks combined. I solved it once over the course of several hours and that will last me for a while!


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> PR = best in a competition
> PB = overall best


@ColorfulPockets


----------



## xyzzy (May 26, 2020)

Followup:


xyzzy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-11
> avg of 100: 12.864
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Second time I've got a counting sub-10 in an ao100, and it's two of them at once!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-26
avg of 100: 12.646

Time List:
13.633, 12.706, 13.551, 11.136, 11.632, 14.644, 10.948, *8.537*, 13.243, 15.324, 12.651, 13.878, 11.903, 16.977, 12.243, 13.808, 12.056, 11.609, 11.763, *9.896*, 17.961, 14.976, 18.015, 10.944, 12.843, 11.906, 15.922, 10.739, 10.338, 14.800, 12.692, 13.284, 13.403, 12.775, 13.033, 13.352, 13.440, 12.833, 14.785, 13.542, 13.469[orange], 11.473, 11.147, *9.888*, 13.854, 15.028, 12.992, 11.721, 10.698, 13.930[blue], 15.650, *9.529*, 13.532, 13.310, 10.932, *8.487*, 13.293, 11.172, 15.990, 13.743, 14.193, 13.655, 12.600, 11.430, 15.430, 14.548, 11.172, 12.236, 13.855, 10.714, 12.410, 11.336, 12.213, 10.906, 11.735, 12.549, 11.384, 10.923, 11.866, 16.556, 11.352, *9.466*, 12.423, 12.528, 11.593, 11.998, 13.251, 15.482, 12.231, 10.721, 12.814, 11.693, *9.381*, 10.531, 12.420, 10.789, 15.831, 12.521, 14.421, 12.283


----------



## KingCanyon (May 27, 2020)

Okay, so I improved pretty much all of my 3x3 PBs yesterday and the single about a half hour ago! I did so after switching to my backup MF3RS2M which I think is now my new main cube.

Single: 7.84 (First Sub 8)
Ao5: 10.88 (First Sub 11)
Ao12: 11.88 (First Sub 12)
Ao50: 12.68 (First Sub 13)
Ao100: 12.80 (First Sub 13)

I am perplexed and happy with these results.


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

I'm just starting up on this forum, but here are my goals:

Legit sub 8 for 3x3 (didn't know 8 seconds didn't count as a sub 8 solve)
sub 15 solve for 3 BLD
sub 30 solve for 4x4
Maybe sub 40 for OH (stretching it a bit though)


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 27, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> I'm just starting up on this forum, but here are my goals:
> 
> Legit sub 8 for 3x3 (didn't know 8 seconds didn't count as a sub 8 solve)
> sub 15 solve for 3 BLD
> ...


Sub 40 OH is extremely easy and the rest of those are ridiculously hard, your 3BLD goal is literally sub WR


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Sub 40 OH is extremely easy and the rest of those are ridiculously hard, your 3BLD goal is literally sub WR


I know I average 45 minutes on 3 blind but I am sub 24 OH.


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Sub 40 OH is extremely easy and the rest of those are ridiculously hard, your 3BLD goal is literally sub WR


Oh lol didn't mean to put sub 15 there.


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I know I average 45 minutes on 3 blind but I am sub 24 OH.


45 minutes!!! Do you mean 45 seconds?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> 45 minutes!!! Do you mean 45 seconds?


No lol I am very very bad at blind 

I want to start practicing so that time is less embarrassing.


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> No lol I am very very bad at blind
> 
> I want to start practicing so that time is less embarrassing.


Yeah... you probably shouldn't mention that time to other cubers lol


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

Actually, on second thought, if you can stay focused for 45 minutes and still manage to solve the cube... gonna give you props for that


----------



## KingCanyon (May 27, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Sub 40 OH is extremely easy and the rest of those are ridiculously hard, your 3BLD goal is literally sub WR


Not entirely sure, but he might of meant sub 15 minutes for 3BLD.


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Not entirely sure, but he might of meant sub 15 minutes for 3BLD.



He has a 16 second solve


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> He has a 16 second solve


lol I use 3 style and I got SUPER LUCKY with my scramble.


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

Never in my life will that ever happen in a competition. I got extreme comp nerves, and thats based off of my online and friendly comp experience lol


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Never in my life will that ever happen in a competition. I got extreme comp nerves, and thats based off of my online and friendly comp experience lol



What do you average for BLD?


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

My best AO5 was 20 sec, but I can't quote myself on that cuz it was a long time ago. I average about 30 sec for the most part. Occasional DNF's though.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> He has a 16 second solve


That’s crazy


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 28, 2020)

I sat down to do 50 solves and had a great session this evening! Some PBs:
a05 - 21.44
a012 - 24.22
a025 - 24.83
a050 - 26.09

And new rolling average PBs:
ao100 - 26.82
ao200 - 27.32
ao500 - 27.81
ao1000 - 28.72


----------



## alexiscubing (May 28, 2020)

Got a 7.71 lesssgooooo


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 28, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Got a 7.71 lesssgooooo


Where?


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

First ever sub 20 solve a few days ago


----------



## rubik2005 (May 28, 2020)

Well, Ive been alive for 15 years...


----------



## Mike3451 (May 28, 2020)

I just got an insanely lucky ao5 of 15.42 and a sub 15 mo3. I got 3 14s in a row, all with PLL skips, then a 17 and a 16.


----------



## Mike3451 (May 29, 2020)

Full PLL finally down. I've got it memorized!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 30, 2020)

I just got my first ever sub 1 minute Megaminx solve!

I planned an X star, scramble is up top.


----------



## xyzzy (May 30, 2020)

Sub-13 ao500, sub-13.1 ao1000.

avg of 500
current: 13.005 (σ = 1.45)
best: 12.972 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 1000
current: 13.102 (σ = 1.50)
best: 13.099 (σ = 1.50)


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-11
> avg of 100: 12.864
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I am following in the great weirdletter's footsteps. Third ever sub-10, and it's in the same Ao100 as my 8.44 PB



Spoiler: 15.61 Ao100 PB [Counting Sub-10]



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-30
avg of 100: 15.61

Time List:
1. 14.56 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U B' R' F' U' B D L D' B' 
2. 15.49 R' F2 R2 U2 L B2 L D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D' F L2 D U L2 R B2 F 
3. 15.68 F' L U2 B U' B R F' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' 
4. (13.49) U2 L' B2 L R2 D2 R F2 U2 R' D L U2 L R B' U' R' D 
5. 16.23 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R F2 U B U2 F' L' R2 U' R 
6. 16.00 R' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R B2 U' F' D L R D' B U R' B2 
7. 15.98 D2 B R2 D2 F L2 R2 B' L2 U R F' L' D L U F' U' L2 
8. 14.37 R U' L' U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 F' R' U2 L' B L2 R' 
9. (13.45) R F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R D B U' L2 R2 U B 
10. 14.02 L' U2 L2 D2 L F2 R B2 D2 B' R' D U R2 B' L U2 L R2 
11. 16.51 L' U B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' L' R2 B' D' F R' U 
12. 15.46 F2 B U2 B' U2 R F' L D' R2 L' U2 L D2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R 
13. (16.95) F' U R B2 F2 D L2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' U' L' R' U B F 
14. 15.98 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F' L D2 U 
15. 15.61 L2 F U D' R' B2 L F' L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 F' 
16. 15.81 D' R U F' B2 R2 F D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R D2 
17. 16.50 D L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B D' B' R B' R2 D L R' U2 
18. 15.45 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U L' B' D' U2 F2 L2 U L2 R' U' 
19. 15.64 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 B' F' U F2 D F R B2 R' B L' 
20. 15.14 D U2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 L' D U2 F L2 B2 D F2 
21. 15.41 U R' B2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' R F U R U2 F' U 
22. 15.79 F' R2 B2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D2 F L2 R D' F2 R B' D' L' B' D U2 
23. 16.33 R D2 B2 R' D2 L' R D2 R' B2 D2 F' L' D B2 F2 U B2 F' U2 
24. (13.36) R' U2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 R D2 R2 D2 R' F' U2 R B F2 D' F' L B' 
25. (17.50) U' R B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 L' R' F2 B' L2 R F' R2 U' R F2 
26. 16.17 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 F D' R B R' F U' F 
27. 15.21 D R F2 R2 B L2 F' L2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D' F L D' U R F 
28. 15.86 B2 R2 F' L' U' B R U R F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U 
29. 14.67 U R' F' R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 R' F D U B2 L U 
30. 16.61 U F R' D' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' R' D' L' B' F2 R D2 
31. 15.42 D2 L F2 R D2 L2 R D2 B2 U' F' D B2 D' F2 L R B2 
32. (17.09) U' B2 D B2 U F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R F L' B' R2 F L B D 
33. 15.98 B D2 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L B' D L F L D U 
34. 16.87 B U' R B2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R D2 F L U B R' 
35. 16.52 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D' B' D B2 D2 U R U2 F2 U' 
36. 15.30 L' B2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B2 R' B' L' D R F' D2 L 
37. 15.38 D F2 U2 L' F U' B2 U' B F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 L D2 
38. 15.78 D2 F D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D B' L2 D' 
39. (17.43) U R' U' R2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F L' B2 L U B' L' D2 
40. 15.78 B F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 B' R D2 U' B2 L R' B 
41. 16.58 R U F2 R' B' U2 F' R' F' U2 B U2 L2 B L2 D2 F L2 F2 L' 
42. 16.13 L2 B U2 F D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F D2 U' B2 L B' D U L' B F2 
43. 15.75 B2 R U' B D' F2 B D B' U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 F D2 F R2 
44. 15.45 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 L2 R' U' F D2 L B2 U B' F' R' D2 
45. 16.32 R L' B L2 B L2 B D L F2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 B D2 B L2 D2 
46. 16.73 U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L B U2 F L2 B2 R U' F' 
47. 16.08 F2 D B R2 U F2 R2 L F U R2 U D B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 
48. 15.40 F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F R B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R 
*49. (8.44) F2 R' D2 F' L2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 B2 *
50. 16.35 R2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 D L2 D F D2 U' B L D' R U F' D 
51. 15.62 B' L' F R U2 R' U2 D F' U R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 
52. 15.85 D2 R2 F' D' B R U L F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 D2 
53. 16.16 R' U R2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D B' D2 L B2 U L' B' L2 
54. 14.90 U R D2 R' U2 R D' L' U' L2 F R2 B' R2 L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 F2 
55. 15.91 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' B2 D2 L' R D' B D2 B2 D2 
56. 15.69 B U B2 U2 R' F2 L D2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L D F2 L2 F R' 
57. 15.98 L F2 L2 R2 D F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B U2 F2 U R' F2 L F' 
58. 15.94 U R' U' F B U' L2 D R D' F2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 
59. 13.91 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 B R2 F L2 F2 U2 R' D U2 R2 D' F L2 U' 
60. 15.37 B' L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R D2 R F2 B' D2 F2 L2 D R' D' R2 
61. 15.11 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 B D F2 R D' F D2 B2 D2 
62. 14.75 D L' B2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' F D2 U' R2 D L F' L 
63. 15.88 B U' F2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B R D B2 R F U' L B' 
64. 16.31 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' L F' U' F' D R2 B' R' D' B' 
65. 15.75 B' U D L D2 R2 B U' F2 R2 F U2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B' 
66. 13.61 U F' D' L U2 D2 R' D R D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D F2 D2 F2 
67. 15.70 U F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U F' U' L U2 F R2 B' F L' R' 
68. 15.77 F R B2 L2 R' D2 L' B2 R' B2 R B' U2 L2 F' D' U B' D2 
69. 16.16 B' D F2 L' F2 L2 D2 B L' U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 
70. 15.71 U' L' F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R F' L B' L D' U2 
71. 14.66 B' U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U B U2 F' L U' B' L' R 
72. 15.88 L F2 L B D L' U' R D L F2 R F2 U2 D2 R B2 D2 R F2 
73. 15.94 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B L R' D F R2 U B R2 
74. 14.60 B' U' B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B F L2 B L' F2 L' R D L' D' 
75. 15.96 U2 L2 B R' L2 B D F R' U' L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U B2 D2 L2 U 
76. 14.37 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 L F2 L U2 F R U' F D U' L' U' 
77. 15.74 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' R' B U' F2 D L2 F' R U 
78. 15.68 R2 F L U2 R L U B U2 L D2 B2 R F2 B2 U2 B' 
79. 15.52 L2 F2 R D2 B2 L F2 L' D2 L' D2 R' F R F D' U R' B' U' F2 
80. 15.71 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F' U B D' L' F D' B' F2 
81. (17.31) U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L2 F' R' F' L B' D' B' R F' U2 B' 
82. 15.64 R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' R D2 L' R2 U' B2 L F' D 
83. 15.67 U R' D2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 L U' L2 R D' B' F' L' D2 U 
84. 15.37 U L B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 B D2 B2 F' U2 R U L2 D2 R D2 R 
85. 15.93 F D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' D' R2 B' R D' B' D2 L2 
86. 15.65 L D2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 L D2 R' D2 L D B F' R2 D' R' U' 
87. 15.79 U' B R L U D' R U F2 L2 B' U2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' 
88. 15.74 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L' D' U' R D B' L2 U F2 
89. 15.66 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U B' U2 F D' U2 L U2 R' 
90. 14.66 F2 D2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 D' F' R' U2 F2 D B' L' R' 
91. 15.43 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F L2 R2 F D2 L U F R' U2 B U2 F' D' 
92. 16.16 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U R U2 F' D B2 R' F2 
93. 14.60 F D2 B2 F D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 D F U' L R F2 L F L' 
94. 15.50 L2 D U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F R2 B' U2 D B L D' L' R F 
95. 15.03 D' R U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R' U' R' B' U R F U 
96. 14.63 F' R U2 F2 R B2 L D2 F2 L' U2 B2 D' R2 F U F' L F U2 
97. 16.38 F U2 L2 U B R F L2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' B' L 
98. 15.20 U2 L' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 B' L' R D' L' D2 U2 
99. 15.83 B D2 U2 F L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' F' R U2 F2 U L2 R' D U L2 
*100. (9.83) D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B F2 U2 L2 B' U2 D F' R U L2 F' U' L U*



Almost in the same Ao50 lol


----------



## KingCanyon (May 31, 2020)

I got my first sub 1 ao5 on 4x4, a 59.51. I also got my second sub 50 solve, a 49.93. I still don’t use yau, so I think that I could be sub 55 globally if I get better at yau and get better hardware.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 31, 2020)

New 3x3 pb and second sub 10 EVER! Was a solve of 9.67 seconds and what is upsetting is I did it during a game of warzone while spectating my brother. Going back and reconstructing, it was a very easy scramble for CFOP at least. If I had been focusing it could've easily been sub 8.5 or sub 8 even I confidently think. Below is the scramble and my own reonstruction!

Scramble: B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L R2 B' F2 D L2 D2 B R F' U

I did this with red front yellow top.

Cross: D' R' D' R' D2
1st: R' U R2 U R' 
2nd: U' L' U L U' L' U L R' U R
3rd: U L' U L U2 L' U L
4th: U2 L U L'
LL: U f' L' U' L U f U'


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I am following in the great weirdletter's footsteps.


Ah, I _let_ people do _weird_ things, gotcha.

(actual etymology)

---
More followup:


xyzzy said:


> Closed off a session of 10000 solves with a total of 95 sub-10s in it (May 2019 to today); last 10k session had only 53 sub-10s (late Dec 2018 to Apr 2019). Average of 10k also dropped by about 0.4 sec between the sessions (14.343 → 13.946).


Finished another 10k session (early Jan to today).

# of sub-10 singles: 95 → 184 (almost double!)
# of sub-9 singles: 11 → 25 (more than double!)
Average: 13.946 → 13.437
Median: 13.760 → 13.250
Best ao1000: 13.539 → 13.022


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 1, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Ah, I _let_ people do _weird_ things, gotcha.
> 
> (actual etymology)
> 
> ...


oh wow we average really close
i am high 12/ low 13
what is your pb single/ao5?


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 2, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> oh wow we average really close
> i am high 12/ low 13
> what is your pb single/ao5?


6.9x and 10.6x or something like that.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 3, 2020)

I just did my first 4x4 solve with OPA! 54.88
Tracing took 25s though.
I don't think I'm going to use it in solves any time soon but it seems fun to do so I'll experiment with it.

edit: second solve was 48.78 with 23s tracing


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> oh wow we average really close
> i am high 12/ low 13
> what is your pb single/ao5?


I'm also really close to that with a 7.84 single and a 10.88 ao5. I average low 13/high 12 too.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I just did my first 4x4 solve with OPA! 54.88
> Tracing took 25s though.
> I don't think I'm going to use it in solves any time soon but it seems fun to do so I'll experiment with it.
> 
> edit: second solve was 48.78 with 23s tracing



What's OPA?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What's OPA?


OLL parity avoidance?


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 4, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I'm also really close to that with a 7.84 single and a 10.88 ao5. I average low 13/high 12 too.


woahhhh my single is 7.71 and avg is 10.71 lmao


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 5, 2020)

I have no idea when this happened, but I when I got onto CS Timer this morning I saw that I currently had a PB first ever sub 8 average of 5:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-05 (solving from 2020-06-04 15:09:46 to 2020-06-04 15:43:43)
avg of 5: 7.687

Time List:
8708. 8.270 R2 L F B2 R L F B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U F2 D' B R' @2020-06-04 15:09:46
8709. 7.480 F' L' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D' F2 R U B' R D U R' D' @2020-06-04 15:11:12
8710. 7.020 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U' R2 L' D' R U' F' D2 F R' D L2 @2020-06-04 15:31:26
8711. 8.690 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 R' U B2 U2 F R' B L F' D' @2020-06-04 15:33:30
8712. 7.310 F' R' D2 F' R2 L' D R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 @2020-06-04 15:43:43

Based on the times it looks like I was doing a solve about every 15 minutes... not really sure why.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 5, 2020)

I did a very rare >50 solves 3x3 session today:

The Ao12 is PB by 0.24.
The first Ao25 was my first sub-10.
The first Ao50 was my first sub-10.
The first Ao100 was 10.02 (10.00 10 solves later)

The last 60-70 solves were pretty trash (finished the Ao200 with a 9.48 Ao12 though).

Pure sub-13.6 is nice too.



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-06 (solving from 2020-06-05 10:48:41 to 2020-06-05 22:10:22)
solves/total: 205/205

single
best: 7.76
worst: 13.56

mean of 3
current: 12.08 (σ = 0.75)
best: 8.77 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 5
current: 11.97 (σ = 0.57)
best: 8.96 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 12
current: 10.63 (σ = 1.57)
best: 9.40 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 25
current: 10.47 (σ = 1.38)
best: 9.68 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 50
current: 10.53 (σ = 1.12)
best: 9.87 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 100
current: 10.34 (σ = 1.09)
best: 10.00 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 200
current: 10.19 (σ = 1.06)
best: 10.14 (σ = 1.02)

Average: 10.19 (σ = 1.03)
Mean: 10.23

Time List:
1. 9.83 B2 F2 U R2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 F D' F2 D B' D L R D' B2 @2020-06-05 10:48:41
2. 10.82 F R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 R D2 B D F' L' F R @2020-06-05 10:49:06
3. 9.60 R B2 L D L' F' B L F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' @2020-06-05 10:49:30
4. 10.32 L2 D2 R2 F U' F R' L' B' L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' @2020-06-05 10:49:53
5. 10.01 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 B' U' F R2 F D2 L B2 U2 @2020-06-05 10:50:17
6. 9.27 U2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L' B L2 U F' L' @2020-06-05 10:50:42
7. 9.23 L2 F U2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 B U R' D F' D U2 @2020-06-05 10:51:05
8. 9.70 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F' U' L2 B' F D2 F2 R' D' B L' @2020-06-05 10:51:29
9. 11.73 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' F' U2 B2 F L2 F' U' L2 D' F' U B' R' D2 B @2020-06-05 10:51:59
10. 10.49 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 U' F R2 D' U' B2 L B' D B' R' @2020-06-05 10:52:27
11. 9.46 R F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F U L' B' L' U' R D2 F' @2020-06-05 10:52:51
12. 10.81 U2 R B' U2 D' R' F D2 L2 U2 D2 L' U2 R L2 F2 R U2 F' R' @2020-06-05 10:53:16
13. 9.24 D R B' L2 U B2 L2 R2 U F2 D B2 F2 U2 F' L' B U' L R2 F @2020-06-05 10:53:46
14. 9.07 R B' D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 L U L2 R' F' @2020-06-05 10:54:11
15. 9.31 D2 L' B2 R' F' B D' B' R' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 B @2020-06-05 10:54:36
16. 10.03 B2 L' U2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' D2 L' B2 U' B2 L' D @2020-06-05 10:54:59
17. 9.87 L' D F U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 D B' R' D @2020-06-05 10:55:30
18. 9.68 U2 L' U' R' D2 R U2 R' B2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 F' U' L' U' L B D' @2020-06-05 10:55:53
19. 10.25 U' B L' D' F2 L2 F2 L U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 B' @2020-06-05 10:56:19
20. 11.26 R B2 L2 R2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F D F2 L' B2 F D' R' U @2020-06-05 10:56:45
21. 8.44 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 D R' D2 L2 U' R' B' R' F' @2020-06-05 10:57:09
22. 11.06 U2 B' R2 B2 U' F R B L2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 L' @2020-06-05 10:57:32
23. 8.43 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R' B' D2 R' B' L2 F L' U @2020-06-05 10:58:05
24. 9.40 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 F R' U2 B U2 F2 U' L2 @2020-06-05 10:58:26
25. 9.42 B D B2 D2 R B2 L F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F' U L' D' B2 L' U' @2020-06-05 10:58:49
26. 9.01 U' B L' U' R' U2 F' D L B2 U L2 D F2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 @2020-06-05 10:59:16
27. 10.31 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D' F' L' D2 B U2 R B D B' U' @2020-06-05 10:59:38
28. 9.71 F' L' D U2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 F R2 B' R2 L' B U2 R' U' R2 F @2020-06-05 11:00:05
29. 9.27 F' R' U2 R' B2 U L D' B' D2 L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L @2020-06-05 11:00:31
30. 8.60 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R B2 U2 R U2 R U' F R2 D' L' F U2 F R' @2020-06-05 11:00:59
31. 12.50 U' F' R2 D2 R D' L' U2 B' F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 D F2 U' B2 @2020-06-05 11:01:22
32. 8.77 R2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F L2 D L2 B' U' R' F2 L' B2 F2 U' @2020-06-05 11:01:53
33. 12.15 B' U R' B' U' F2 D2 B' L' B' U2 B D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 @2020-06-05 11:02:16
34. 8.67 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U B L2 F L R2 F L2 D' U' R' @2020-06-05 11:02:40
35. 11.86 F U R U F2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F L F' D' B F2 D @2020-06-05 11:03:05
36. 9.06 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 U2 R2 U' L' F2 D2 L F' L2 R @2020-06-05 11:03:33
37. 11.63 D2 F' R' U L' F2 R' U F' D' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R @2020-06-05 11:03:56
38. 9.87 R L2 D2 L D' B R2 D B R D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 @2020-06-05 11:04:22
39. 8.94 D2 B L' F' B L F R U F R2 U2 B R2 U2 F R2 B D2 L2 @2020-06-05 11:04:47
40. 11.36 B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' B R U' B' L2 D2 F' U' B @2020-06-05 11:05:09
41. 8.52 L' D L2 B2 L' B2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L' B U' F' R2 D2 B2 D' @2020-06-05 11:05:35
42. 9.93 B' L B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 F2 R' D2 L B D' R' U L2 U' B F' @2020-06-05 11:05:57
43. 9.63 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 R' B D L U2 B' L' B L2 @2020-06-05 11:06:25
44. 11.86 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' F2 D' F' L2 B' U B2 L' R B' L2 @2020-06-05 11:06:47
45. 13.33 B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U F2 B' U' R' D' L' D L D @2020-06-05 11:07:13
46. 11.71 D2 B U2 B R2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 F' R' D' L2 R2 D B' R B' U2 @2020-06-05 11:07:43
47. 8.89 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U' L2 F U R' D F U' R' @2020-06-05 11:08:08
48. 10.05 B L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R' U2 F' D2 F2 D' U2 @2020-06-05 11:08:33
49. 9.98 U' L F2 R2 F' R U R2 L2 F2 R' U2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' @2020-06-05 11:08:54
50. 10.16 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 B' U2 R' B2 R D F L F L2 F' @2020-06-05 11:09:18
51. 10.34 L B2 D F2 B D F B' R L2 U D F2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 @2020-06-05 11:09:44
52. 8.80 D' R B' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B F2 L2 D2 B' L D' L2 D R' F D2 @2020-06-05 11:10:07
53. 9.38 D2 B D2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F D' L D2 L2 D' U2 @2020-06-05 11:10:29
54. 8.22 F U D B U F R' F2 D2 F2 B U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B U2 L' @2020-06-05 11:10:49
55. 8.70 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B R' B' U L B' U L' D @2020-06-05 11:11:15
56. 10.55 F D2 F R2 D2 F D2 F R2 F R2 U2 L F D' R2 D' L2 D2 L R2 @2020-06-05 11:11:36
57. 10.07 R U' F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 R D2 B D2 U L2 R' @2020-06-05 11:12:05
58. 11.83 B2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 F L F U R2 F' R2 F' R' B' @2020-06-05 11:12:25
59. 10.93 L' F' U F' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' B D L F' R D @2020-06-05 11:12:49
60. 8.10 L2 B D L' F2 U R' D B D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 U F2 U2 @2020-06-05 11:13:15
61. 9.63 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B U2 R2 F D L F2 L2 R U B' R D2 @2020-06-05 11:13:36
62. 9.47 L B L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 L U B2 L2 R' D2 R' @2020-06-05 11:13:58
63. 12.67 B U' L D2 L2 F B' D R' D2 R2 F L2 F' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 @2020-06-05 11:14:29
64. 10.39 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 D2 U' L2 F D2 U' F' D' F R' @2020-06-05 11:14:57
65. 9.49 U B2 D' F B D' B U2 L U2 R F2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 B' U' @2020-06-05 11:15:22
66. 9.43 L F D2 L2 F2 R' F2 L B2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' R' D2 F' L2 D' @2020-06-05 11:15:47
67. 11.34 F' U R2 B' R U D2 L' D F' R2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 @2020-06-05 11:16:08
68. 10.98 L U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 B D2 B' L2 B2 F' R' D' L' B2 L B' R' U @2020-06-05 11:16:31
69. 9.22 F' R' D B' L' F D' F2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 @2020-06-05 11:16:56
70. 11.58 B R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 F R U' L F D2 F' U @2020-06-05 11:17:21
71. 9.57 L2 D' R F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L' U' F D' B F U @2020-06-05 11:17:49
72. 8.44 U' R L2 B F2 D2 B U2 R2 F' R2 F' D B2 F U' R' B F2 @2020-06-05 11:18:12
73. 8.64 R B2 R F L' U L2 D' L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 D2 F' L2 F' B' U2 @2020-06-05 11:18:38
74. 11.63 L' U D' R B L F B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L D @2020-06-05 11:18:59
75. 9.69 B' R B U' F' L B F2 L' F2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 B D @2020-06-05 11:19:25
76. 10.85 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 R D' R' F D' B' R2 B' R2 @2020-06-05 11:19:51
77. 8.52 D2 L F2 B' L2 F' D L' B' L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' @2020-06-05 11:20:16
78. 10.75 L' D2 B U' R D' L D2 L2 F R2 F L2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 B L' F @2020-06-05 11:20:36
79. 12.41 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B' U F' U2 L' B2 L' B R' U2 @2020-06-05 11:21:05
80. 8.72 D' L F2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R' D L R2 U' R' U' @2020-06-05 11:21:33
81. 10.51 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D U2 B' D F' D' L' U' R' D2 L' @2020-06-05 11:21:58
82. 9.46 B D L2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B R' F' U F' U L B' R2 @2020-06-05 11:22:22
83. 11.01 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U L2 B2 D' R' D F2 L2 R U' B' F' R @2020-06-05 11:22:43
84. 9.39 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D' U' F2 D2 B' U F' R' F D B L' D @2020-06-05 11:23:11
85. 11.14 R F R2 D U2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B' U' L2 U L' B' R @2020-06-05 11:23:35
86. 9.06 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D L' F2 R U F L2 R' D2 F U2 @2020-06-05 11:24:06
87. 9.03 F' L2 U2 B' U' D R2 B' F2 R F2 U2 R2 L' B2 R F2 B2 L @2020-06-05 11:25:08
88. 11.91 D2 R' U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R B' D' L' B L2 R2 F2 @2020-06-05 11:25:31
89. 8.99 L' U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' F' R U R2 U2 L2 U R @2020-06-05 11:26:00
90. 11.40 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B R2 U L' R' F' U R U' @2020-06-05 11:26:26
91. 12.75 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L F' L R D2 B' F L' D @2020-06-05 11:26:51
92. 8.79 F' L2 F2 R D2 R F2 R' D2 L U2 F U' L' F2 U2 F2 R' D F2 @2020-06-05 11:27:17
93. 9.33 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 L' B' L2 F D B L2 U2 L2 @2020-06-05 11:27:39
94. 10.03 B L' U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U R U R' D2 R' F' D2 B @2020-06-05 11:28:02
95. 9.61 F2 D2 L D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B' L F2 L2 D R D' @2020-06-05 11:28:25
96. 8.19 L2 F L B2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L2 B U' B' D' B' U' R @2020-06-05 11:28:51
97. 10.61 R F' R2 F D L D2 B U' R L' U2 B2 L' F2 R F2 R U2 @2020-06-05 11:29:19
98. 10.92 L' B2 L2 D B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 B R' B2 U' F' R2 U2 L' U2 @2020-06-05 11:29:42
99. 9.62 L' F R B2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' D' B2 U2 B2 R F U' @2020-06-05 11:30:09
100. 12.47 D2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B F2 L' D F' R B U B F D @2020-06-05 11:30:35
101. 10.35 L F D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F L2 B' D2 L2 B2 L D B' F U' B2 R' D @2020-06-05 11:31:07
102. 11.54 L2 B' D' L2 F2 U F2 D2 U F2 U L' B2 U2 B' R F L D' @2020-06-05 11:31:29
103. 10.40 D' L2 U' R F' L2 F' U F' D2 R2 B U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 U' @2020-06-05 11:31:52
104. 10.25 L' B U F' L U' B2 L2 F D' B2 D2 B' D2 R2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 @2020-06-05 11:32:14
105. 9.92 L' U F2 L2 B' L2 U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B' D' R2 B D L F L2 R' @2020-06-05 11:32:37
106. 9.15 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 L B2 U B2 F2 R U B F2 R D @2020-06-05 11:32:58
107. 9.25 B L2 R B2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' B2 R' U2 B' L B' F2 @2020-06-05 11:33:22
108. 7.91 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D' U L2 F2 U L2 R B D' U' F L' F' R' @2020-06-05 11:33:45
109. 9.88 F' U L R D2 L B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' U2 B' F L U F2 L2 R2 B @2020-06-05 11:34:05
110. 9.73 B R' B F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B U' L' R D' L D2 @2020-06-05 11:34:31
111. 10.60 L U' B2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' R D2 R U2 L' F @2020-06-05 11:34:55
112. 10.92 U' D2 L U2 F2 R2 F U' L2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F R' @2020-06-05 11:35:18
113. 10.78 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 R B2 R2 B U' R U' B2 F D B' @2020-06-05 11:35:45
114. 9.99 R B2 R F2 R B2 F2 R B2 R' D2 L' D' B2 D2 L U B' D' R U @2020-06-05 11:36:14
115. 9.81 F' B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D U B2 R2 B2 F' L' B L' B2 U' R' U2 L @2020-06-05 11:36:37
116. 11.03 U2 D' F2 L2 B R F B' R' U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 @2020-06-05 11:37:00
117. 11.17 L2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U F' D L F' D2 U' L2 F U @2020-06-05 11:37:30
118. 11.16 L' B D' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 B' R2 U F2 R' D2 F' @2020-06-05 11:37:55
119. 8.36 L B' U R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F L B' L R U B2 @2020-06-05 11:38:28
120. 11.11 L' U' R' L' F B' L D' F R F2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R @2020-06-05 11:38:51
121. 8.44 D2 B2 R' F' B D2 R' F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B D L @2020-06-05 11:39:16
122. 12.78 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 R B' L2 F2 D' B' L B' U @2020-06-05 11:39:40
123. 8.72 D2 L2 F L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F2 L' B F' R B' R' U' F' R2 @2020-06-05 11:40:03
124. 10.85 L2 B R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' L' D2 B D B F L' @2020-06-05 11:40:25
125. 11.97 L' D2 U2 B2 F' L2 F U2 F D2 L' B' F' L' D R' F U R' @2020-06-05 11:40:48
126. 8.67 B2 R B2 L' R' F2 L' D2 U2 R' F' R2 D' R F2 R B D F @2020-06-05 11:41:12
127. 9.37 F2 R' D2 B D2 L B U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F' @2020-06-05 11:41:36
128. 11.92 L B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 R D2 L U' F' D2 L B F' D2 R F2 U @2020-06-05 11:41:57
129. 8.41 F2 R D' F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 R' D L' F' L B' L @2020-06-05 11:42:22
130. 11.63 L2 U' F2 D' U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 R F2 U' B' F D2 L' D U' L' @2020-06-05 11:42:49
131. 9.32 L2 B R2 D' R' F2 B D F' D2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L' @2020-06-05 11:43:14
132. 10.39 B R L' D F2 R2 F' L' U F' L2 U2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B2 @2020-06-05 11:43:37
133. 9.60 D2 R2 D R L F' R D R' B' U2 D2 B R2 B2 R2 B R2 F U2 @2020-06-05 11:44:01
134. 10.72 F' D' L U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 D' B2 U B' U2 L2 F @2020-06-05 11:44:28
135. 10.11 R U L' U' B' L' F U L' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 @2020-06-05 11:44:50
136. 9.80 F' L' F2 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R B' F R2 B2 L' F2 @2020-06-05 11:45:12
137. 10.24 U' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 U' F L' R2 B L D L U2 B R2 @2020-06-05 11:45:33
138. 10.05 F U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 B' R2 D F' U2 B L F L D R2 @2020-06-05 11:46:00
139. 9.93 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R D L2 D' U R' B F2 R @2020-06-05 11:46:24
140. 7.77 D B2 F2 D U2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 B L F' D' U' F2 U2 B' R D @2020-06-05 11:46:49
141. 12.21 R' D L F' L D' F' U' B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 B' U @2020-06-05 11:47:10
142. 10.08 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B D2 R' U L2 D2 L' U' @2020-06-05 11:47:36
143. 10.91 R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 R D2 U F L U B R U2 R @2020-06-05 11:47:59
144. 10.76 U L B2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 F U B F U F D F' @2020-06-05 11:48:23
145. 11.98 D B L' F' R L' D' R F2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B' R' @2020-06-05 11:48:46
146. 8.76 U' D F B2 R B' R2 F' U D2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 R @2020-06-05 11:49:15
147. 11.28 F R2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 L' B2 R' F2 B U F U2 F' L' F' D @2020-06-05 11:49:36
148. 10.33 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 U R B F' D' L2 F L' B F' @2020-06-05 11:50:00
149. 8.94 D' U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L D' L U2 R' B' R F' U @2020-06-05 11:50:25
150. 9.95 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 R D2 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 R' D F2 D B2 @2020-06-05 11:50:46
151. 9.32 F2 R D' F' L B' U' R D' F B2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 @2020-06-05 11:51:12
152. 13.56 F' L D2 B U' D2 B2 U' L U' F2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U @2020-06-05 11:51:35
153. 11.48 R' B' D U2 L F2 L R B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R F' U F' D' F2 L2 U' @2020-06-05 11:52:02
154. 9.40 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D F' D2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 B2 R' D2 L' U L' @2020-06-05 11:52:25
155. 9.29 L' U B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B D B2 R B F D R @2020-06-05 11:52:46
156. 8.55 D' U2 F' U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B F U2 R2 L U B R' B' D L' @2020-06-05 11:53:05
157. 11.90 D' F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F R2 F' U' L' R' B' R' F R' @2020-06-05 11:53:27
158. 10.19 F' D' F2 R' F D2 R2 U F R' B2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 B2 @2020-06-05 11:53:52
159. 10.40 U2 L' B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 F D' B' F' U' L U' L @2020-06-05 11:54:14
160. 10.64 D F2 R' U2 L2 F2 L B2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U' L2 F' D U B' F L2 @2020-06-05 11:54:36
161. 8.60 L' U2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L B' D' B' U' R B' F' @2020-06-05 11:54:58
162. 10.46 R2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 R D2 R' B' U' F2 U2 R' D' F L' U' R2 @2020-06-05 11:55:19
163. 10.19 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F L2 F' D2 B D2 F' D' L' B' D2 U2 R' U R' B @2020-06-05 11:55:43
164. 11.65 R B U' F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B R' F2 U' R F' U' F @2020-06-05 11:56:04
165. 11.95 U R' D' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 U2 R F U' L R2 B L @2020-06-05 11:56:28
166. 9.09 L2 B D2 B' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B' R F' R2 D L' F2 U B2 @2020-06-05 11:56:53
167. 11.07 D R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L U2 R' D2 R' F L2 R' D U L U2 @2020-06-05 11:57:13
168. 9.68 F' R2 U F2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 U B2 U R U B2 R2 B U2 L2 B' @2020-06-05 11:57:36
169. 9.08 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 L U B R2 F D L' U2 R U2 @2020-06-05 11:57:58
170. 11.38 R D2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' B D R' U' B2 F2 @2020-06-05 11:58:18
171. 10.64 F' D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U' B' F2 L' D' R' F' D' L @2020-06-05 11:58:43
172. 9.22 U B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 U L B' F L2 D R2 B' L B @2020-06-05 11:59:05
173. 10.77 R' B' R' F R2 D R' F2 L' B2 R F2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 F D @2020-06-05 11:59:23
174. 11.06 D F B2 L B R' L2 D' R L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 B2 @2020-06-05 11:59:45
175. 11.82 F' U2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 D B D U2 F' R' F' R' D2 @2020-06-05 12:00:09
176. 11.96 F' L2 B D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B R U' B D F2 U R F' L2 @2020-06-05 12:00:31
177. 11.10 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 L B2 D2 R F2 R2 B' L2 R D' R' F2 L U' B' @2020-06-05 12:00:56
178. 11.06 R' F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F D' F U2 R D' U B2 R2 B2 @2020-06-05 12:01:23
179. 10.85 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D R' D U2 R2 F L D2 U2 @2020-06-05 12:01:49
180. 11.22 F2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R F' U L U' L2 R F2 @2020-06-05 12:02:13
181. 13.44 U R2 F2 D2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D R' F D U F D2 F2 R' F' @2020-06-05 12:02:41
182. 9.92 D' L U2 D' R U' F' R' L U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 @2020-06-05 12:03:08
183. 8.68 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U B' L D' L2 B2 F' L' B2 @2020-06-05 12:03:30
184. 9.18 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 B' U' B F' U' L2 B2 R U2 @2020-06-05 12:03:52
185. 11.91 F' U F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B2 U L R' D2 B L U @2020-06-05 12:04:15
186. 10.88 U' B2 D2 L' F' R' F' U B' F2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 @2020-06-05 12:04:38
187. 13.31 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D' U' R' B D L' @2020-06-05 12:05:01
188. 10.35 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 L U' L2 B U' L' B D2 F2 @2020-06-05 12:05:28
189. 9.68 L D B' D2 F2 R' D F U R L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 U' @2020-06-05 12:05:55
190. 8.27 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B L' U2 B D' U F2 L B' R2 F2 @2020-06-05 12:06:16
191. 10.81 B U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L B2 U' F U' F' D' F' @2020-06-05 12:06:39
192. 9.74 F2 L2 B L2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L' F2 U2 R F2 R' F D2 F2 @2020-06-05 12:07:04
193. 9.49 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B D2 B R U' F' D' L B2 U' R' B @2020-06-05 12:07:24
194. 7.76 F2 U D2 R' F R2 L U2 F D2 R F2 R F2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 @2020-06-05 12:07:46
195. 10.21 B L2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U L B2 D' U' R D' B R2 @2020-06-05 12:08:07
196. 8.43 L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' U2 B' L2 U' B F R B R2 @2020-06-05 12:08:29
197. 12.46 U R' D L2 D' B R2 D' F' D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D @2020-06-05 12:08:53
198. 8.30 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 F U R2 F U2 F U2 R @2020-06-05 12:09:19
199. 9.13 U' D2 L' F2 U L D' B' L' D' L2 U D2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 @2020-06-05 12:09:44
200. 10.76 B L2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F R U' L2 B D B U L2 D @2020-06-05 12:10:06
201. 12.55 R D2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B' U R F2 D U L F' @2020-06-05 12:11:02
202. 11.07 R L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F R' B2 F2 D R B' L' F2 @2020-06-05 22:08:57
203. 11.94 F U' F' B2 U' D2 L' B D2 F' U2 R2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' B' @2020-06-05 22:09:24
204. 11.41 R U2 B2 U2 L' R U2 L' F2 R' F2 B' U2 F2 R' U' F' U' F L' @2020-06-05 22:09:51
205. 12.89 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U R F' R D2 B2 U B' D2 L B @2020-06-05 22:10:22


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I got 2 sub-12 singles today. They are my 3rd and 4th ever sub-12s!

EDIT: Just got a 5th the day after.


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 6, 2020)

I just got a 6x6 and a 7x7 today. It was the first time I had ever touched a 6x6 or 7x7. I solved both of them for the first time today.


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 6, 2020)

First sub 4 on 5x5. A 3:56.77


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sub-15 ao50 with Petrus (but just barely).

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-07
avg of 50: 14.995

Time List:
16.287, 17.196, 14.301, 18.318, 18.588, 17.471, 15.186, 15.191, 18.647, 18.112, 20.218, 18.229, 15.751, 11.803, 14.285, 15.005, 13.381, 17.772, 12.511, 13.394, 13.346, 14.206, 14.235, 10.891, 14.500, 12.399, 15.074, 11.842, 15.299, 13.975, 16.241, 15.124, 17.534, 15.216, 14.568, 14.513, 15.222, 12.029, 15.033, 14.468, 13.581, 14.405, 13.865, 12.404, 12.781, 14.845, 19.988, 14.376, 15.521, 14.025


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 7, 2020)

I just got my first sub 10 minute 6x6 solve. It had not parity. The time was 9:40.95.

EDIT: I just beat that by almost a minute. I got an 8:51.55 with double parity.


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 7, 2020)

I just beat my PB on 5x5 with a 3:38.69.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 7, 2020)

I just got my first ever sub 1 average of 5 on Megaminx! also it had a PB single of 53.82!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-07 (solving from 2020-06-07 15:29:44 to 2020-06-07 15:40:49)
avg of 5: 59.133

Time List:
404. 59.190 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 15:29:44 
405. 56.580 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:33:39 
406. 53.820 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:36:04 
407. 1:09.040 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 15:38:28 
408. 1:01.630 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 15:40:49


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I just got my first ever sub 1 average of 5 on Megaminx! also it had a PB single of 53.82!
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-07 (solving from 2020-06-07 15:29:44 to 2020-06-07 15:40:49)
> ...


Awesome! I saw your progress in the race thread and I was stunned! I hope to get as good as you at megaminx someday but I'm sure trying to get there. Good luck on getting sub-1!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 7, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Awesome! I saw your progress in the race thread and I was stunned! I hope to get as good as you at megaminx someday but I'm sure trying to get there. Good luck on getting sub-1!


Thanks! hopefully it won't be too long. Though it shouldn't be very long until I am sub 1 especially if my rate of improvement stays this high.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry for the double post, but I just got a 51.34 Mega single! So close to sub 50.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 7, 2020)

I got a 1:38 on 5x5 w/ Hoya
sub 13 ao100 and ao200
a 10.86 ao5 (pb is 10.71)
a 11.8x ao12 (close to pb)
and 4 sub 10s yesterday, including 2 sub 9 fullstep solves


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 8, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I got a 1:38 on 5x5 w/ Hoya
> sub 13 ao100 and ao200
> a 10.86 ao5 (pb is 10.71)
> a 11.8x ao12 (close to pb)
> and 4 sub 10s yesterday, including 2 sub 9 fullstep solves


I thinking you're beating me as I don't have a sub 13 ao200 yet, but am working on it.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 8, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I thinking you're beating me as I don't have a sub 13 ao200 yet, but am working on it.



I might focus on 2x2 and 6x6 in the next 2 weeks, because I am finally getting one of both in a few days. Also haev a big maths exam, so can't cube as much (i normally do around 50 soves a day)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 8, 2020)

Sorry for posting so much about my Megaminx times here, but I did 100 Mega solves today and the average was 1:05.13 (almost sub 1:05) My average of 100 before I started solving today was 1:10.xx, so quite a bit of improvement.




Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-07 (solving from 2020-06-07 10:42:34 to 2020-06-07 22:35:45)
avg of 100: 1:05.135

Time List:
379. 1:06.890 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 10:42:34 
380. 1:18.610 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 10:44:40 
381. 1:03.490 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 10:48:10 
382. 1:05.820 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 10:50:27 
383. 1:03.500 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:09:54 
384. 1:05.030 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 14:12:47 
385. 1:03.080 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 14:15:13 
386. 1:04.490 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:19:49 
387. 1:01.600 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:22:25 
388. 1:06.940 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:24:27 
389. 59.280 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:27:22 
390. 1:07.100 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 14:29:51 
391. 1:01.200 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:32:36 
392. 1:02.790 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:34:47 
393. 57.520 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 14:37:12 
394. 1:00.650 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:39:48 
395. 1:09.110 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 14:48:11 
396. 1:01.930 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 14:51:26 
397. 1:00.860 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 14:53:59 
398. 1:15.130 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 14:57:36 
399. 1:10.920 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:00:20 
400. 57.770 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:03:47 
401. 1:03.860 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 15:12:22 
402. 1:04.740 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:21:51 
403. 1:07.810 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:27:22 
404. 59.190 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 15:29:44 
405. 56.580 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:33:39 
406. 53.820 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:36:04 
407. 1:09.040 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 15:38:28 
408. 1:01.630 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 15:40:49 
409. 1:06.040 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 15:49:02 
410. 1:03.280 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:52:15 
411. 1:01.880 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 15:55:08 
412. 1:05.240 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 16:57:21 
413. 1:03.760 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 16:59:27 
414. 51.340 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 17:04:44 
415. 1:03.180 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 17:10:37 
416. 1:09.660 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 17:12:36 
417. 1:03.640 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 17:19:35 
418. 1:03.800 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 17:23:02 
419. 1:09.630 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 17:24:54 
420. 1:12.380 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 17:27:29 
421. 58.640 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 17:31:48 
422. 1:17.700 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 17:35:26 
423. 1:07.500 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 17:41:28 
424. 1:06.290 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 17:46:47 
425. 1:04.930 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 17:53:20 
426. 1:07.250 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 18:51:39 
427. 1:10.040 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 18:53:47 
428. 1:03.970 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 18:55:51 
429. 1:10.560 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 19:00:13 
430. 57.460 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 19:05:25 
431. 1:05.120 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 19:09:42 
432. 1:07.340 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 19:15:55 
433. 1:09.200 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 19:21:08 
434. 1:11.570 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 19:23:29 
435. 1:16.440 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 19:29:17 
436. 1:04.730 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 19:34:21 
437. 1:05.640 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 19:40:35 
438. 1:00.380 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 19:48:56 
439. 59.700 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 19:52:23 
440. 1:10.990 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 19:55:59 
441. 1:06.270 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 19:59:32 
442. 1:07.240 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 20:16:51 
443. 1:02.130 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 20:20:21 
444. 59.240 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 20:24:01 
445. 1:06.620 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 20:26:53 
446. 1:03.000 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 20:44:41 
447. 1:10.340 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 20:47:57 
448. 1:21.990 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 20:51:31 
449. 1:07.980 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 20:53:58 
450. 1:00.140 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 20:57:22 
451. 1:09.500 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 21:00:00 
452. 1:02.480 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 21:02:39 
453. 1:02.810 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 21:04:50 
454. 1:03.260 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 21:07:27 
455. 1:03.970 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 21:37:44 
456. 1:16.940 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 21:44:14 
457. 1:09.010 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 21:48:05 
458. 1:00.660 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 21:50:24 
459. 1:08.030 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 21:52:48 
460. 1:10.320 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 21:54:39 
461. 1:02.360 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 21:56:39 
462. 1:01.760 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 21:58:47 
463. 1:04.240 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 22:01:36 
464. 1:03.230 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:03:55 
465. 1:09.640 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:06:12 
466. 52.980 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:08:24 
467. 1:03.280 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:10:33 
468. 1:09.530 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 22:12:29 
469. 1:05.730 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:15:03 
470. 1:09.040 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:17:09 
471. 58.050 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:19:13 
472. 1:09.830 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:21:35 
473. 1:10.240 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 22:24:06 
474. 1:24.930 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-07 22:26:08 
475. 56.340 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 22:29:26 
476. 1:07.460 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 22:31:40 
477. 1:01.760 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-07 22:33:51 
478. 1:01.370 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-07 22:35:45



My hands are really tired now.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 8, 2020)

YAS!!!!! 17.62 full step Roux PB single!! U' F' D' B U D R D B2 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L' B
edit: lol I got a 14 second Roux solve in the evening...


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 8, 2020)

I finally got my first sub-10 square-one single! Before social distancing I didn't even have a sub-20!
8.998 (1,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2020)

Beat my 3x3 single PB!! 6.555 :3
Previous PB was 6.71

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-08
single: 6.555

Time List:
1. 6.555 F' R' F' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B' L2 B2 R2 U'


----------



## ProStar (Jun 9, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Beat my 3x3 single PB!! *6.555* :3





Aerma said:


> single: *6.555*





Aerma said:


> 1. *6.555* F' R' F' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B' L2 B2 R2 U'



Nice job! What was the time again?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nice job! What was the time again?


Huh, can't remember... oh well!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 9, 2020)

learn to solve a squan (previously despised the event, but my friend forced me to)
idk parity shh


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 9, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> learn to solve a squan (previously despised the event, but my friend forced me to)
> idk parity shh


I ought to do the same. I still don’t know some of the algorithms to solve it despite cubing for years.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 9, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I ought to do the same. I still don’t know some of the algorithms to solve it despite cubing for years.


lol i learnt it in like 10mins without touching one before. I only have 2 algs, 1 to swap front 4 corners and 1 to swap UR edge with DB edge


----------



## ProStar (Jun 9, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> lol i learnt it in like 10mins without touching one before. I only have 2 algs, 1 to swap front 4 corners and 1 to swap UR edge with DB edge



Parity?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Parity?





alexiscubing said:


> learn to solve a squan (previously despised the event, but my friend forced me to)
> idk parity shh


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

New 5x5 PB Single: 54.657!

EDIT: Went on to get a PB mo3 (also my first sub 1 mo3):

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-09
mean of 3: 59.462

Time List:
54.657, 59.436, 1:04.293


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 10, 2020)

5x5 PB 2 YESS!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-09
single: 1:07.59

Time List:
1. 1:07.59 D2 Fw' Lw2 D' Dw2 R' D' Lw2 L' Fw R2 B U2 R U2 Dw2 L Bw' Rw R' Bw F' Dw' U Uw2 Rw2 Bw' R2 F2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' L' U' Bw2 Fw2 D' Dw' Bw' Dw R' L2 Bw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' R2 L2 D Bw' L' B Dw' U2 Bw' F Uw' D2

With Aochuang WR M no less!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 10, 2020)

huh
got my pb squan single from 2:30-1:15-55 in abt 5 solves that i did today. like the event, i dont know parity still 
im maybe learning tmr from my friend, or at a cubing meetup on sunday


----------



## ep2 (Jun 10, 2020)

First sub 30 avg 50 and pb avg 12. Really focusing on cross, which is making the difference.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 10, 2020)

49 on squan (i think when i learn parity and i dont have to worry abt it i will be sub 1)


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 11, 2020)

New 444 PB single somehow???

31.249 F R' L' B' R F2 B' R2 D B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 B D2 R2 L2 F Fw2 D F' Rw2 F L2 B2 U2 F' Uw2 U D' F' Rw' Uw2 L' F Rw2 F Fw U Rw2 U Fw' Uw

Even managed to reconstruct it from memory. If I didn't choke on the ZBLL recog it might've been even better but _holy crap this is still really nice_



Spoiler: recon



/* Scramble */
F R' L' B' R F2 B' R2 D B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 B D2 R2 L2 F Fw2 D F' Rw2 F L2 B2 U2 F' Uw2 U D' F' Rw' Uw2 L' F Rw2 F Fw U Rw2 U Fw' Uw

/* Solve */
x' y'
(U' D) r' 3r u' // white centre
U2 l u' R2 u // yellow centre
3r' U' r F' 3r U 3r' // white-orange square
U' R2 B r U R' U2 R r2 D2 // white-blue square
R B r' F R' F' r2 R U R' r B2 // white-red square
U2 r' U2 r' U' r' U2 r2 U2 r' U r // finish centres; 2 free edge pairs
3r U L' // cross
R' U R' U' R U R U' // first slot
3l' U' R U R' D R' D' r' // +2 edge pairs
R' D R' D' R' U' R U r // +2 edge pairs
x U R' U' r' U R U' r // +3 edge pairs
U' R U x' R' U' R U // second slot
R' U R' U' D R' D' // third slot
3l U' R' U R' U' R U // last slot
z' U U2 R U' 3r B 3r' R' U2 3r B 3r' U2 // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

There may or may not have been more rotations during cross/L4C. Don't have this on video, and I don't quite remember.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 11, 2020)

I just got a PB single on 3x3!
Time: 7.96
Scramble: R2 F' D' R2 F2 D B2 D' U2 R2 L' D2 U' R' B2 R' D' U2
Fullstep with 6.6 TPS! The F2L wasn't the luckiest, but the LL was F Sexy into a T-Perm
Also part of 11.51 ao5 with a counting 9.83


----------



## CITimer (Jun 11, 2020)

New PB single on 3x3: 8.72 (U' L D2 F B' U' D2 R D B2 U2 R F2 D F2 D F2 B' U R' F2 R).
Btw, found out great new online timer: citimer.net


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 11, 2020)

Took about a week and some change off to grind some Call of Duty but I am back I think and I just broke my 4x4 single. Used to be a very low 40 something maybe even a 40.xx and I forgot to change it. But either way, I just hit a 39.05s solve! First ever sub 40!!

Scramble: 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-11
single: 39.05

Time List:
1. 39.05 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 L' B' D L' F R D' L' D' Fw2 D B R2 Uw2 F2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F D' Rw' D' F L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Fw' U' Rw2 Uw2 F D'

Not doing a reconstruction yet LMAO I use yau and am bad haha there's your solution.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

First ever sub 50 Megaminx single and sub 1:00 avg of 50!



scramble up top.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 11, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> i dont know parity


I'm gonna go into rant mode sicko mode



Spoiler: rant



_*IS IT REALLY THAT HARD TO LEARN A 13 SLICE ALGORITHM? MOST PLL CASES HAVE MORE MOVES THEN THAT, JUST LEARN THE FREAKING ALGORITHM it's NOT EVEN HARD*_


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm gonna go into rant mode sicko mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there are no triggers on squan


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> But there are no triggers on squan


I'm bout to end this mans whole career


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm gonna go into rant mode sicko mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LEARNT IT YESTERDAY AND NOW ITS ONE OF MY FAVOURITE EVENTS LOLOOLOLOL btw if you were looking for someone good on the forums to race , @Sowrduk is the guy that taught me and he averages like 10-11 on squan


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm bout to end this mans whole career


Are there any others? If so, please tell me, if not, my original post is still mostly right, as we were talking about parity, and there is no m2 in the parity alg


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Are there any others? If so, please tell me, if not, my original post is still mostly right, as we were talking about parity, and there is no m2 in the parity alg


Technically triggers are obsolete on a puzzle like square-1 since its only a 2 axis puzzle and therefore there aren't nearly as many combinations of moves. 3,0/-3,0/3,0/ and similar "triggers" are common but since square-1 is by far the most unique and restrictive puzzle in the WCA they just look like normal moves so its hard to define a trigger. By a 3x3 standard M2 is the only common trigger but its much easier to remember square-1 algs by cube shape than by "triggers". The way the puzzle moves by having only 2 axes, its not hard to remember moves or keep them in your muscle memory. There are only 3 possible moves and only 2 aren't the same every time, so its much easier to keep track of turning 2 faces and then slicing instead of having 27 possible moves on a 3x3.

In summary, "triggers" aren't a thing for square-1 due to the nature of the puzzle, but there are easier ways to remember algorithms, so your post is not only incorrect but it also hardly makes sense given context.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 11, 2020)

got a new 4BLD PB today, 6:13.68 [3:43.72]
was my first success in 4 weeks and PB by almost a minute, still waiting for a mo3 though


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 12, 2020)

PB first sub 17 Ao5, on a Tengyun V2
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-11
avg of 5: 16.91

Time List:
1. 17.50 F' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 L2 F D L' D2 U F D' U2
2. 15.36 L' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F' D R2 B2 U2 F' R D' F2
3. 17.86 U2 F' L2 D R2 F L F R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B D2 B' L'
4. (19.05) B' R' U' F' B2 D' B' L' U L2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R'
5. (14.58) U B2 R D2 L' F' B2 U L R2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

Practiced 3x3 for once while waiting to go to football and got a pretty sub-10 average somehow, also its PB

Generated By csTimer
avg of 5: 9.71

Time List:
1. 9.67 
2. 9.33 
3. (9.08) 
4. (13.10) 
5. 10.12


----------



## Legomanz (Jun 12, 2020)

Best on cam 2x2 ao12:


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 12, 2020)

PB of 12.51, previous was 13.84 IIRC.
D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B' U' R' F R2 B2 R' D' U
EDIT: I think I broke all my PBs, I don't know for sure but heres a csTimer screenshot:


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 12, 2020)

U' L' U2 B' D' F2 L' D' B2 D F2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U R' D' 8.50

x' z' U2 S' F 
r' U R U R2 U M' R2 U r2 U R' U' r U r'
U2 M' U M U2 M' U' M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U 

2pb oh, second ever sub 9, pb with roux

more than a second drop from my previous roux oh pb


----------



## Hazel (Jun 12, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Beat my 3x3 single PB!! 6.555 :3
> Previous PB was 6.71
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-08
> ...



Just beat it again today, somehow! 6.516 

Scramble & reconstruction:


Spoiler



L' U R2 U' B2 U R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L D2 B L2 U' R2 U'

z2 y' // inspection
R2 D' B2 // cross
U' R U R' y U' R' U' R // F2L 1 & 2 (1 was accidental, didn't realize until later)
U R U' R' // F2L 3
L U2 L' U L U L' // F2L 4
U2 R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R // OLL
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // PLL

42 STM


----------



## MarkA64 (Jun 13, 2020)

First sub-15 Ao5 today including an 11 second full-step solve. Nice.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 13, 2020)

First timed Squan solve, 7:40.27. Lol


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 13, 2020)

5x5 Single PB
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-12
single: 1:03.25

Time List:
1. 1:03.25 F D' Dw' Rw Bw' F L2 U L' Fw2 U B F2 R2 F2 Uw' F' L' Lw' U' R B Uw F Fw B2 U2 Fw2 Uw' F' R B' D2 F' Fw' D' B D2 F' U' Fw Dw2 F2 Fw D Uw2 R' Bw' R' D' Lw2 L2 Bw F2 U' F Bw2 Fw' B2 Lw'
Could've been sub 1 but I was fumbling so much during edges, which were suuuper easy might I add, 2/3 made edges as far as the eye could see...


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 13, 2020)

I just got a PB FMC Mean of 3 and Single! 46 and 45 respectively.

It was the scrambles from this week's cubers.io competition, and it does sort of count as a PB even though it was my first time actually doing FMC.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 13, 2020)

1:13.63 megaminx PB single!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 13, 2020)

I got a PB for most megaminxes deformed in a row. I was solving my YuHu when it went wacky, so I switched to my galaxy
Edit: how do I fix the YuHu lol?
Edit 2: Nevermind


----------



## ProStar (Jun 13, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I got a PB for most megaminxes deformed in a row. I was solving my YuHu when it went wacky, so I switched to my galaxyView attachment 12559
> Edit: how do I fix the YuHu lol?
> Edit 2: Nevermind



But.... how? Please post a video of your turning lol


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 14, 2020)

Found a groove and got a new ao12 PB on 3x3. 23.57


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2020)

It took me 12 years, but I finally got a sub10 avg100!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

porkynator said:


> It took me 12 years, but I finally got a sub10 avg100!
> 
> View attachment 12567



I guess it's time to get a sub-10 Ao100 on FMC now


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 15, 2020)

got an adjustable blindfold today so I did my first ever nod don.
59 and 55 in the first 5 solves yay


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> got an adjustable blindfold today so I did my first ever nod don.
> 59 and 55 in the first 5 solves yay


Nice Job! Enjoy that nod don while it's still legal due to concerns coming from the WCA forums and GitHub. You should check it out! BTW I'm awful at bld so I don't really care about if the nod don is legal or not.





World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




forum.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 15, 2020)

I got my first Sub 3 minute solve on 5x5 just now. It was a 2:59.60.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

2:08.36 first ever squan solve. I decided to be stupid and forget my 2x2x3 and 4x4 knowledge so CO took forever. I don't know parity, but will learn it as soon as I have time to force numbers into my brain. Also my squan is awful and explodes all the time, so I have to be pretty careful.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Whaaaaaaaat?! I got a 38.10 on Squan, CS+OBL skip, no parity


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Whaaaaaaaat?! I got a 38.10 on Squan, CS+OBL skip, no parity


Scramble?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Scramble?



Misscramble


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 2:08.36 first ever squan solve. I decided to be stupid and forget my 2x2x3 and 4x4 knowledge so CO took forever. I don't know parity, but will learn it as soon as I have time to force numbers into my brain. Also my squan is awful and explodes all the time, so I have to be pretty careful.


Cube? Let me guess, qiyi?


----------



## FamousCandle831 (Jun 18, 2020)

Lotsofsloths said:


> 24 secounds single, PLL skip, and an already done extended cross!!


Please post scramble


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 18, 2020)

FamousCandle831 said:


> Please post scramble


That post was from 2007, I doubt he will reply.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Cube? Let me guess, qiyi?



MFJS cubing craproom


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 18, 2020)

pb by ~1.8 but Idk

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
single: 10.70

Time List:
1. 10.70 (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-3) @2020-06-18 21:09:49

-3,3 / -3,0 /
4,0 / 0,-3 / 0,-3 /
3,3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 /
0-2 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 0,3 /
4,6 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / -4,0

someone good probably would've misaligned the top layer for cp and cancelled into adj-adj
but I'm bad and my turning sucks, 1.58 SPS lol


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> MFJS cubing craproom


Oh, I _had _that one too! Keyword _had. _My cousin tried to turn it but then it exploded everywhere and I lost like 1/2 of the pieces.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Oh, I _had _that one too! Keyword _had. _My cousin tried to turn it but then it exploded everywhere and I lost like 1/2 of the pieces.



It has a stupid mechanism, you can't just pop the pieces back in. I had to completely take apart the core just to put in one piece


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 19, 2020)

1:29.11 5x5 PB single! PB by a whopping 9 seconds.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 20, 2020)

I had a great day in terms of PBs.

Megaminx: Single: 1:10.16
Mo3: 1:14 or 1:15
Ao5: 1:16.29
Ao12: 1:23.03

5x5: Ao5: 1:42.35
Ao12: 1:46.20

i’m very happy with these times!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 20, 2020)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
PB AO5 BY OVER A SECOND
3 COUNTING 9S
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-20
avg of 5: 9.66

Time List:
1. (9.36) D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F R D' B L B2 F2 
2. (13.54) R U' F U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' U' B' L' B L2 F 
3. 9.58 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F U B R2 D B U2 L' U2 
4. 9.89 B2 R' U F2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F L' D F U2 R' F U' 
5. 9.51 U' F2 D2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 L U B' L' R F2 D2 F
2 SOLVES HAD 1LLL


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> PB AO5 BY OVER A SECOND
> 3 COUNTING 9S
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-20
> ...


Nice! that was a super lucky ao5, but nice!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 20, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Nice! that was a super lucky ao5, but nice!


yeah, it was insanely good and I think i average low to mid 12s now


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 20, 2020)

New Square-One PB single of 8.68!
11 slices to get to CP which I predicted in EO, then good Double U-Perm.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 21, 2020)

Got so many bad solves over the past few days that my rolling ao1000 briefly went above 13.000, but it's back to sub-13 and I broke PB ao50/100/200 too.

12.085 / 12.605 / 12.698 → 12.016 / 12.332 / 12.667

edit (2020-06-23):
Dropped the ao200 a bit more: 12.667 → 12.503

Also, third time I have a counting sub-10 in a (non-rolling) ao100, and it's even three of them. (Coincidence??)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-23
avg of 100: 12.664

Time List:
14.541, 14.588, 14.285, 14.180, 14.554, 11.706, 14.035, 13.200, *9.946*, 10.766, 11.688, 11.216, 15.344, 13.356, 10.820, 13.300, 15.336, 14.264, 15.432, 10.859, 11.980, 13.602, 14.193, *9.749*, 15.667, 12.650, 13.999, 13.266, 12.444, 11.586, 12.739, 13.599, 14.785, *9.256*, 15.604, 14.878, 14.961, 12.163, 11.538, 10.282, 11.107, 12.965, 10.703, 12.006, 13.304, 13.083, 11.490, 12.167, 12.449, 13.371, 10.233, 15.031, 12.808, 13.466, 12.685[orange], 11.578, *9.182*, 12.939, 15.724, 10.640, 11.820, 17.882, 12.250, 10.532, 14.856, 13.480, 11.999, 15.437, 13.666, 13.050, *8.298*, 11.491, 10.810, 16.875, 11.706, 14.699, 10.129, 10.530, 10.172, 17.065[wrong ollcp], 13.994, 12.953, 10.372, 13.928, *7.956*, 13.025, 15.357, 11.815, 15.945, 11.815, 11.577, 10.724, 10.922, *9.452*, 12.255, 12.289, 10.935, *9.612*, 14.589, 11.815



Spoiler: Recon for the 7.956 (PB4)



/* Scramble */
U B2 U' L' U R2 B' U F R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw2

/* Solve */
x' y' // inspection
U' r' U F U' B2 // xcross
x2 U R U' R U R' U' // second slot
x R2 U' R' U // third slot
U' R2 U2 R U2 R U // last slot
z' U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2 // last layer

// View at alg.cubing.net

At least, I think it's this. I'm sure this was the LL case I had, but there's actually another reasonable F2L solution that has the same LSLL:
x' y' // inspection
U' r' U F U' B2 // xcross
x' R' U' R U R' U' R' U // second slot
x' R' U R2 U' R' U R U' // third slot
x R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U // last slot
z' U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2 // last layer


----------



## gruuby (Jun 21, 2020)

I am now sub cutoff in all NxN events. Also got a 6x6 PB with double parity.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 23, 2020)

3:26.50 6x6 PB single and 3:38.49 PB mo3


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 24, 2020)

Right now its being sub 1:35.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 24, 2020)

i got sub 36ish on squan!
loving the event, probs my favourite event now


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 25, 2020)

Solved my 4x4 windmill cube for the first time...not a huge accomplishment since I've done the 4x4 fisher cube but it's still always exciting when you get an inaugural solve done.

Now on to the 4x4 axis cube...i am genuinely concerned this thing will be scrambled for a long time, I've been doing all my non-WCA puzzled intuitively without looking up algorithms etc. The axis cube was mind boggling the first time i solved it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 26, 2020)

New PB average of 5 on 3x3 with 2 counting 8s!

Generated By csTimer 
avg of 5: 9.31

Time List:
1. 8.86 R' L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F U' R' F' R' B D' R U2 R 
2. (11.68) B' R2 B D2 L2 B' L2 R2 B D2 R B F2 L R D U' L2 R' F' 
3. 8.80 R B' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B' F2 U L' D' F U 
4. 10.27 F L2 B' U' R2 L' U L R2 U' D2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F 
5. (7.65) F2 B' U' L' F' U F' D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F D2


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 27, 2020)

I solved a mastermorphix with the M2 BLD method without a tutorial, It was harder than I thought it would be. Took me 2 days and around 1 hour of straight solving time.


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 27, 2020)

First sub 1 Min on 3x3. A 53er. And also first 2 sub 13s on 2x2 

EDIT: Woohoo! First counting 10 on 2x2. Ortega Method. It was a superlucky one tho. Average is 20.07


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 27, 2020)

1:07.41 megaminx PB single! Previous PB was a 1:10.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 27, 2020)

I got my first sub 40 Megaminx single!!!!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 27, 2020)

A lot of mega PB's
I did 3 solves yesterday, which added to my last 2 made up a PB ao5 of 1:39.xx and a PB single of 1:32.xx


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 27, 2020)

Finally got a sub 1 single on 2x2! it was a pretty easy scramble with a almost complete first face, then it had a super easy cll and no auf!


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 29, 2020)

Finally got a sub-14 ao1000!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 29, 2020)

am averaging low to mid 12 which is awesome considering my lack of practice
also mega improvement because of this


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 30, 2020)

New 4x4 PB! I was warming up for a big cube session and got a 35.29!

Generated By csTimer 
single: 35.29

Time List:
1. 35.29 F2 R U2 D F B' R' F L U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 D R2 Uw2 D B Uw2 U Rw2 F L B' U Rw' L U Uw' Rw U2 Rw L2 Fw L'


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 30, 2020)

I just got my first sub-5 fullstep solve EVER.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 30, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> I just got my first sub-5 fullstep solve EVER.


Scramble?


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jun 30, 2020)

My first sub 13 ao5 ever!
12.79

A huge leap from my previous PB 13.97 ao5.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Scramble?


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-30
single: 4.98

Time List:
1. 4.98 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' R U R' U' R' B D2


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't have it on camera tho... was busy recording and was too lazy to have a camera set up


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 30, 2020)

Uh I don't think a triple X cross already solved in inspection counts as full step.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jun 30, 2020)

I got a 5.72 1st try, and I average 14s.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 30, 2020)

I like to say it was a fullstep solve; boost my confidence lol


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 30, 2020)

yes, i got so lucky with just a last slot solve, but hey, if its on cstimer it counts


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 30, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> yes, i got so lucky with just a last slot solve, but hey, if its on cstimer it counts


You actually genned that scramble from Cstimer??????


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah, I was sure that it was a last slot+last layer sub mod thing, but I checked, and it was the official wca scramble.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 30, 2020)

In all seriousness it definitely isn't full step because you skipped a step.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah, I know. I knew people were gonna say it wasn’t full step when they tried the scramble lol


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2020)

Is this seriously legit? I'm sorry, but it seems reallllly suspicious, what are even the chances to have F2L-1 solved?


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 1, 2020)

I mean, I’m not trying to arouse any suspicion, just a very interesting scramble that I capitalized on. I would never get sub 5, or sub 6 for that matter. I’m sub 9, with 10’s and 11’s


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 1, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> I mean, I’m not trying to arouse any suspicion, just a very interesting scramble that I capitalized on. I would never get sub 5, or sub 6 for that matter. I’m sub 9, with 10’s and 11’s


I think what @ProStar is saying is that the chances of that scramble happening are ridiculous which makes this solve seem suspicious. Now here are the things I find suspicious about this solve. Keep in mind that I am not trying to accuse you of cheating, I am just saying that it seems suspicious.


The chances of getting a scramble with F2L-1 solved: The chances of this happening are so slim, it makes the solve seem fake. I have never even gotten a cross skip throughout tens of thousands of solves.
The time you got: You would think that a sub 9 solver could get better than a 4.98 on a scramble that crazy. I don't know what this means, I'm just saying it is kind of weird.
The garbage LL cases: If you did the same solution as me then you got a terrible OLL and an N perm. If you were to set up the scramble, then it makes sense that you would give the scramble bad LL cases so the time seemed more legit. What I mean is that if the LL cases had been better, then you might have gotten a mid 3, which would have seemed suspicious even before we asked for the scramble.
Your reaction and calling it "fullstep": It seems kind of weird that your reaction was so chill. If I had gotten that kind of scramble I would have freaked out and posted about it on this thread, my progress thread, and the easy scramble thread. I would have been like "OH MY GOSH I GOT A SCRAMBLE WITH F2L-1 SOLVED WHAT THE HECK!!!!!!" You were just like "Yeah I got a sub 5 solve and it was fullstep" and didn't even give the scramble. Maybe you were hoping that by saying it was fullstep when it clearly wasn't, people would not ask for the scramble. I don't see any other reason that you would say the solve was full step when you knew it was not.

Please don't get mad at me. Again, I am not accusing you of faking solves. I just think the circumstances are a bit fishy. If you actually are faking, I suggest you admit it immediately, there is nothing to be gained by cheating.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> If you did the same solution as me then you got a terrible OLL and an N perm.


If you do it like me than it's SUPER lucky.


Zubin Park said:


> U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' R U R' U' R' B D2



U' r U' R' U R U r' // F2L
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 1, 2020)

Probably a glitch where CStimer generated a LSLL scramble like when Tymon got a 3BLD scramble on 4x4


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 1, 2020)

I mean I’m not faking my solve, no point in doing so. Obviously the solve wasn’t full step, and my intention wasn’t to pawn it off as a “legit” solve. I mean moments after I posted this @Owen Morrison asked for the scramble, and I was gonna post the scramble anyway. Idk it might’ve been a glitch or something, but when I saw that it was just an f2l insert and LL I wasn’t “excited”, because it wouldnt have counted as real solve anyway. Again, I’m not “mad” at you. Your reasoning is completely justified. Perhaps if maybe you didn’t assume things?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 1, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> I mean I’m not faking my solve, no point in doing so. Obviously the solve wasn’t full step,


Then why did you say it was?


Zubin Park said:


> and my intention wasn’t to pawn it off as a “legit” solve.


Why not? If you got that scramble from cstimer, then it is perfectly legit.



Zubin Park said:


> when I saw that it was just an f2l insert and LL I wasn’t “excited”, because it wouldnt have counted as real solve anyway.


Again, why wouldn't it count as a real solve?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 1, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Again, why wouldn't it count as a real solve?


He is probably talking about that glitch thing.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> He is probably talking about that glitch thing.


Maybe but I don't know if he knew about the glitch before AlphaCuber mentioned it.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 1, 2020)

I got a 7.97 where I thought it was an easy xcross but messed it up which led to accidental multi slotting and easy f2l


----------



## KW24 (Jul 4, 2020)

I just got a 17.45 3x3 single which is amazing for me and the scramble is very interesting. Heres the scramble and reconstruction.
Scramble: F2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' R2 U2 B R U F R2 B2 R'
Inspection: Y X'
Cross: F2 R' D' L' D
First Pair: R U' R'
Second Pair: U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' 
Third Pair: U2 L U' L2 U L
Fourth Pair: L U' L' Y' L' U2 l
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R" U' F'
AUF: U2


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 5, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> I mean I’m not faking my solve, no point in doing so. Obviously the solve wasn’t full step, and my intention wasn’t to pawn it off as a “legit” solve. I mean moments after I posted this @Owen Morrison asked for the scramble, and I was gonna post the scramble anyway. Idk it might’ve been a glitch or something, but when I saw that it was just an f2l insert and LL I wasn’t “excited”, because it wouldnt have counted as real solve anyway. Again, I’m not “mad” at you. Your reasoning is completely justified. Perhaps if maybe you didn’t assume things?


To prove it, can you send a screenshot of your scramble times (the bar in the left with all the solves and avgs) and send another one with the time clicked. That might settle it.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 5, 2020)

Already settled it with @Nmile7300 personally. We're all good now!


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 5, 2020)

Solving the 6x6 for the first time - IIRC it took me 1h16m!


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 5, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Solving the 6x6 for the first time - IIRC it took me 1h16m!


Lol, it took SpeedCubeRevew a shorter time to solve the 6x6 MasterMorphix.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 5, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Lol, it took SpeedCubeRevew a shorter time to solve the 6x6 MasterMorphix.


Lol I bet you 
You take 2 hours to solve your pfp


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 6, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-06
avg of 12: 23.05

Time List:
1. 23.24 U R' U2 R D' B U' F2 D' F L2 F L2 B' R2 B L2 B R2 B' 
2. 23.09 F' U F2 R2 U2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' R' U2 L' F' 
3. 19.69 R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B D2 B' U' L U' F D' R' 
4. 22.76 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U B' F' U2 R F' U2 R' U F' U' 
5. (17.59) R2 D F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R' U L F' D2 B2 U' L2 D F 
6. (28.15) D' L' F2 L2 D' F' R' F R' F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 L' B' 
7. 23.47 R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B L' F2 L' U B2 F U2 L' F2 
8. 24.87 F2 U' R2 D F2 U2 B2 U F2 U L' R' U R2 B L2 F' D2 L D 
9. 25.08 L' B2 U2 L B' D L' R2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U L2 U2 R2 L D 
10. 23.52 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F' D F' U' F D L D' L' U2
11. 20.96 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D' L' D B' U2 R' D2 U' B' 
12. 23.85 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L D2 L U' B' L' U' R U2 R' F U2
uhh i average 27 and first 12 solves since march, i broke pb mo3, ao5, ao12 lol


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 6, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-06
> avg of 12: 23.05
> 
> Time List:
> ...


This is OH right?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> This is OH right?


I would assume so, because his 3x3 PR is 15, and his OH PR is 29.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 6, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> This is OH right?


yes


BenChristman1 said:


> I would assume so, because his 3x3 PR is 15, and his OH PR is 29.


soon to be 11-12 for 3x3 and 24 for OH hopefully!!!


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 6, 2020)

I GOT A 5.81 ON 3X3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I GOT A 5.81 ON 3X3


Scramble?


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 6, 2020)

B' U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' U' B' L' B F' L' F2


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 7, 2020)

PB AO5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-07
avg of 5: 10.09

Time List:
1. 10.27 F D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D R2 F L' B2 R B2 D 
2. 9.52 F' U2 D' R' F2 R' F' L R2 U D2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' 
3. 10.49 L2 B' L B2 R U L' B R' U2 L2 U' D2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 
4. (11.28) D' R' L2 U' F2 L' F D' R' B2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 F D2 B' U2 F 
5. (9.02) U2 F' U2 R B R2 B' R2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 D' L
it's been MONTHS since I got a PB ao5, 2 sub 10s in a row!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 7, 2020)

5x5 PB single, my previous was 1:56.40, and I beat it by almost 10 seconds with a 1:46.50!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 8, 2020)

I just got my first ever sub 35 Megaminx solve!






Scramble: 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 8, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-08
single: 14.98

Time List:
1. 14.98 R' U F' U B2 R' L2 F' R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 B @2020-07-08 21:11:20

first virtual cube sub-15
I'm so bad lol

what I did:
x' x' y' y' y' y' y' y' y' // ok
F D' R' D' R' R' D D F // Cross
y' R U' R' // 1st Pair
U R' U' R U y' R U R' // 2nd Pair
y' y' R' U' R // 3rd Pair
y' U' R' U R // 4th Pair
y' y' U F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
R' U U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R R U // PLL 
3 TPS


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 9, 2020)

I never even thought of timing virtual cube solves!  

I only use them for practice as I find it hard to turn the correct layers, plus it doesn't matter if you screw up new algorithms - you just press reset.


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 9, 2020)

Accomplishment : when a new cube changes from 'can I solve this?' to 'how fast can I solve this?'...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Square-1 PB single 16.46!
(0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 10, 2020)

39.03 on 4x4
11.89 ao100 on 3x3
mid 10 ao12 on 3x3
3 more sub 10 averages on 3x3 (i now have 5 sub 10 averages not including rolling averages from others)
I also got another 3 sub 8's, bringing my total to 5


----------



## porkynator (Jul 11, 2020)

9.74 avg100, new PB!

(In case someone is interested, I switched to Roux. I don't think ZZ is bad, but ZBLL is pretty much necessary to be good with it, and I really don't like the idea of learning that many algs.)


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jul 12, 2020)

Got back to cubing recently after taking a break for almost 1 year (mainly due to the entrance exams). I have gotten slow at most of the events I used to practice, but I have started to practice once again and am getting faster The only major accomplishment is that I got a 54.67 3BLD single which is really great as I had forgotten a lot of stuff and currently avg around sub 1:10. But I used to avg sub 50 back then so will eventually try to get back there


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 12, 2020)

Just a few days ago I thought about not getting a new 3x3 PB single in a while. Well today I got a 6.16 which beats my 6.29 from March 18. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-12
single: 6.16

Time List:
1. 6.16 D' F L' D2 U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L U2 L B D F2 U2 B' R' F'

x' // Inspection
Rw' R2' F // Cross
U R' U' R y U' L' U L // 1st Pair
R U R' L U' L' // 2nd Pair
R U R' // 3rd Pair
y y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th Pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' U // OLL

Just a pretty straightforward solve, 4th pair was really bad and I had a long pause before OLL to see the skip.
At least I don't have a PB with a cube drop anymore.

Also this was my first 3x3 Single PB since early 2019 that I didn't get with my GTS2M, Valk M ftw!


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jul 16, 2020)

10.50 PB ao5 on 3x3! Last solve could have been sub-10

1. 9.996 
2. (8.546) 
3. (13.820) 
4. 10.775
5. 10.756


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jul 17, 2020)

1:33.90 PB solve on Face-Turning Octahedron! Slowly getting better, hoping for sub-1:00 soon!


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 17, 2020)

I know its not very good but I got my first sub-14 ao12 on skewb!!!
1. 12.58 L R' B R B' U R B'
2. (18.41) L U L R' B U L B' R'
3. 14.39 L R L' R U' R' L' R'
4. 14.62 U' L B U B R' U R
5. 13.01 R' L U' R' U L' B L' R' B L' R' L B' L' B' U' B' U R' B' R' U L' U'
6. 10.97 R' L U' B' U R' U' B' U
7. 14.51 U' B U L B' U R' B
8. 13.98 B L B' R' U L B' L
9. 15.35 R L U' R L' U
10. (6.17) B R' U' R' L R' L'
11. 12.67 L B U B' L B U' B
12. 16.32 R' B U L' R U' L' R


----------



## soup (Jul 17, 2020)

New PB for the 23x23 Rubik's cube.

Stats: 47:33.612, 6963 moves, 2.440 moves/second, 1.0182 pieces solved/second


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-18
avg of 12: 10.896

Time List:
11.260, 9.669, 12.278, 9.751, 12.011, 12.933, (8.900), (13.597), 10.965, 8.906, 10.960, 10.228

first sub 11 ao5! solves 6-11 beat make 10.277 Ao5 which beats previous PB by 0.01. Also first counting 8 (i think). I actually got 5 8's today.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 19, 2020)

Got my first Moyan I solve today and did it Intuitively! I finally realized I could use commutators similar to big cube centers. I did corners first then centers. Next I’ll try centers then corners and see if that is any easier since the centers can be solved with many less restrictions and then move to commutators for the corners.
This was a really fun puzzle to think through. The lack of fixed centers made determining the color scheme a real challenge since I didn’t take note of it before scrambling.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 19, 2020)

I did my first ao5 on 4x4 with Yau, it was 1:55.83. Hopefully I will be better with Yau than Redux very soon! Just to make sure I am doing it right, it's F2C, F3E (cross color), L4C (z/z' rotation before edges), L9E, 3x3 stage?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I did my first ao5 on 4x4 with Yau, it was 1:55.83. Hopefully I will be better with Yau than Redux very soon! Just to make sure I am doing it right, it's F2C, F3E (cross color), L4C (z/z' rotation before edges), L9E, 3x3 stage?


Yes. Quick question, do you rotate before or after doing your cross edges?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 19, 2020)

OH
I got my first sub 12 mo3 after getting 12.0x mo3s like 4 times.

11.99 = 9.34, 13.20, 13.42

The 9 is my 7th sub 10 and probably could have been my PB too if I didn't fumble LL the slightest bit-- F2L was done within 6 seconds, and LL was just an easy diag T case.


I also got a 6.91 on 3x3 the other day, my 3rd sub-7, so that's cool too, I guess.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yes. Quick question, do you rotate before or after doing your cross edges?


I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.


When you do centers, you should rotate to have your cross and last layer color on R and L, do you rotate to this position to do your cross edges as well as your centers, or just your centers?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> When you do centers, you should rotate to have your cross and last layer color on R and L, do you rotate to this position to do your cross edges as well as your centers, or just your centers?


I put my cross color on the D face when I do cross edges, and then put it on the L face when I do centers. Is it better to have my cross color on the U face when doing edges?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I put my cross color on the D face when I do cross edges, and then put it on the L face when I do centers. Is it better to have my cross color on the U face when doing edges?


I started off doing my edges with the cross color on D, but then I switched to having it on L. I think its better to have it on L since its a much better transition to centers. The moves are also better in general, RUFRw > RULFUw


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jul 20, 2020)

5x5 PB
1:02.87

kool


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jul 20, 2020)

8.07 3X3 single
Scramble- R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R B D F' R F R' B' U2 
Really easy white cross and sub-9 singles are good for me as I average mid 12s currently.


----------



## Cubing5life (Jul 20, 2020)

New PB mo3 on 4x4!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-20
mean of 3: 38.16

Time List:
1. 41.34 R B U B D F2 L' F U2 R U' F2 U' D2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 Rw2 B Uw2 U B2 Rw2 U F' Uw2 Rw2 L F2 Rw R D' F2 Fw' Uw2 Rw D' Rw' D R' 
2. 37.98 U R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' L' U F' R2 D' R2 F2 D Fw2 U' F' U2 F2 Uw2 U' F' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 R D Rw2 D' Uw' Fw L2 Uw Fw' R Uw2 
3. 35.15 D F2 R2 B' R' L' F' D B U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 Rw2 U' D2 L2 Fw2 B2 D2 F' Rw' D' F' R Uw U Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R'


----------



## soup (Jul 22, 2020)

10x10 cube solved in 8:43.484


----------



## the best d1mnd (Jul 22, 2020)

today i set a pb (today is a good day)


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 22, 2020)

Pb ao 12 with roux 23.xx


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 23, 2020)

Just got a redi cube PB, 12.60

I'm probably gonna get the yuxin 8 petals cube too since the moyu one locks up like every other turn.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 23, 2020)

Completed my first ever Petrus solve today! Untimed like many of my other posts lately but it still feels like a nice badge of honor. I’m going to work on Petrus more just to build by cube and puzzle mechanics knowledge more


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 23, 2020)

generiert durch csTimer am 23.07.2020
Single: 9.95

Zeitenliste:
1. 9.95 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,-4)

first sub-10
should have done adj-adj in the back but who cares I'm bad


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

Sub-1:30 single on 4x4 with LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-23
single: 1:29.66

Time List:
1. 1:29.66 F2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 R2 L' D' R' F U2 B2 F' R2 U' Uw2 Fw2 F' U' Rw2 F' L2 R2 Fw2 U2 R2 U Rw D R F Uw Fw' L' Fw' Rw Fw' U'

Don't question it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 24, 2020)

Just got a new PR for the weekly comps, 6.60 on solve 5. Not going to spoil the solve since thats illegal but all I will say is my alternate EO alg definitely got me a 1.75 second jump


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 25, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-25
single: 6.98

Time List:
1. 6.98 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D2 B L' R2 F









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





FULL PSEUDO F2LLLLLLLLLL

FASTTTTTTTTTTTTTT OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ANDDDDDDDDD MEHH PLL

45 / 6.98 = 6.44 TPS


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 25, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-25
> single: 6.98
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Is that the normal Y perm? I use the F R U' R' U'... one


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 25, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Is that the normal Y perm? I use the F R U' R' U'... one


I learned it from Brian Sun's youtube video


----------



## ProStar (Jul 25, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I learned it from Brian Sun's youtube video



Can you actually do it fast?


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Can you actually do it fast?


I almost locked up on it but because of F2L and OLL I managed to get a six


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Jul 26, 2020)

Finally got sub 8 ao500!


----------



## slowhandzboi (Jul 26, 2020)

RadicalMacaroni said:


> View attachment 13003
> Finally got sub 8 ao500!


Baba Booey


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 26, 2020)

I just learnt full PLL!


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Jul 26, 2020)

slowhandzboi said:


> Baba Booey


This is true


----------



## MohamadAA (Jul 26, 2020)

Bro. This post is exactly 7 days older than me and still alive. HOW!!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 26, 2020)

MohamadAA said:


> Bro. This post is exactly 7 days older than me and still alive. HOW!!


Anybody know if the forums were around in 2005?

EDIT: Oof, it was 2006, which means that I am very old...

Also, I got the UWR yesterday for the fastest time to solve a 3x3 while hula-hooping with a 14.44!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 26, 2020)

RadicalMacaroni said:


> View attachment 13003
> Finally got sub 8 ao500!


Finally a sub-8 ZZer!


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Jul 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Finally a sub-8 ZZer!


Surprised there aren't any others tbh


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 26, 2020)

11.094 3x3 SINGLE PB!!!

B2 D F R2 L' B' R' F' U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2

z2 y (yellow top, orange front) // Inspection (0,0)
L' U' L F' L2 y (yellow top, blue front) R' U' R' F R // (Dumb) X-Cross (10,10)
y (yellow top, red front) R U' R' // F2L 2 (3,13)
U' L U L' U L U' L' // F2L 3 (8,21)
U' L' U L U2 y (yellow top, green front) L U L' // F2L 4 (8,29)
R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // OLL (9,38)
Skip! // PLL (0,38)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jul 27, 2020)

3x3 PB Ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-26
avg of 5: 8.12

Time List:
1. 8.85 U F2 L' U' R U2 F' R2 U L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L D2
2. 7.35 U2 R F2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R' F2 B D' F L B2 L B U' B
3. 8.15 R F' L' D' F2 R D' L F2 L D2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 R F2 D' F
4. (9.93) U' L2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' R' D R D' R2 B' U' L2
5. (7.19) L D2 R F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L D2 L D' B' R U' R' B' L2 R' D2 F


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 31, 2020)

I upgraded from my OG V-Cube 7 to a modern cube, the Yufu 7x7. I timed myself for the the first time ever on this puzzle (also the largest puzzle i have ever timed myself on). I got 19:36.98 haha. The only big cube knowledge i have is just stuff i figured out intuitively, the edge flipping alg i learned about a decade ago, and the Lucas parity alg.

Fun, exciting, rewarding, a milestone...not fast.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 31, 2020)

good job


----------



## Cubing5life (Jul 31, 2020)

I got a new 3x3 PB mo3 of 8.56!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 31, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> I got a new 3x3 PB mo3 of 8.56!


Wow. That's crazy fast. Good work.


----------



## _Nico_GC_ (Aug 1, 2020)

This is what i searched for)
Today i was doing so Well... 11.85 Ao12, Ao5 11.98, Low 9 Single. This is very good for me actually. Btw i've Bern cubing for 8 Months i think and i really Like 3x3 but the other Events are also nice. You can find the Pb Sheet as far as i know under this msg 
I think i will keep You Guys updated


----------



## _Nico_GC_ (Aug 1, 2020)

I found another way of sending links so...


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 2, 2020)

This is me too, it's a bit complicated and i was doing smth dumb... If U wanna know, start a conversation

And Here is the Pb Sheet <-


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 2, 2020)

I think coming week i will Focus more on learning 3BLD although everything goes Well atm. One guy really motivated me


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 2, 2020)

For those who have gotten to know me Here, Look in the My General Cubing Progression Threads for me, i will Post there Weekly


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Quintuple post with 2 different accounts. Never seen that one before!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 3, 2020)

Sorry


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 3, 2020)

I got a ao5 of 8.89 and my PB mo3 is 8.56! Holy!


----------



## CubingNewfie (Aug 3, 2020)

First Sub-13 ao100 on 3x3


----------



## gruuby (Aug 3, 2020)

I had never gotten a sub 5 minute 3bld single before today and then out of nowhere, I get a 3:58.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Aug 4, 2020)

New 3x3 PB single of 7.467! Really proud of it because it was fullstep with an Ra perm. Also my highest TPS solve with 6.69


----------



## the best d1mnd (Aug 4, 2020)

Yesterday I got this nice 5x5 single which was a pb2 at that moment


----------



## Insert---Name (Aug 5, 2020)

After about a month of practicing I finally got a sub 12 Ao100! Also getting lots of sub 10 solves lately.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 5, 2020)

first sub-15 Ao5 today:
Ao5: 14.38
1. (11.10) (0,2)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (1,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)
2. 11.93 (-2,0)/ (-4,2)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)
3. (16.72) (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)
4. 15.84 (1,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/
5. 15.38 (-3,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)
bad solves

just got a new Mo3 PB too
Mo3: 8.08
1. 8.98 D2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 U B2 D L R' D2 F D L'
2. 6.87 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' R' D' L2 D F' R2 D' F'
3. 8.39 B2 U B L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 F R D2 F' L' B F2 U
last solve should've been sub-8 for a sub-8 Mo3 but I messed up the T-Perm
used the Valk elite


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Aug 6, 2020)

First sub 3 single on squan (on virtual cube).
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-05
single: 2:51.67

Time List:
1. 2:51.67 (-5,0)/ (2,5)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)

EDIT: New PB using Roux 'n' Screw!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-05
single: 2:07.84

Time List:
1. 2:07.84 (0,5)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,5)/ (6,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/


----------



## alexiscubing (Aug 6, 2020)

first last layer skip (no auf as well) in 2 years of cubing lol
it was soooo dumb because i accidentally inserted a pair into wrong slot and to fix it i got a sledge into LL skip
8.34 single which is pretty insane as well


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 6, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> first last layer skip (no auf as well) in 2 years of cubing lol
> it was soooo dumb because i accidentally inserted a pair into wrong slot and to fix it i got a sledge into LL skip
> 8.34 single which is pretty insane as well


THIS IS WHAT PEOPLE CALL THE REAL ZEROING BRO


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 8, 2020)

Had a good session today. I've been way too busy at work and haven't had time to cube lately so in general I'm slower than i was a month or two ago. No PBs but i did get my best a05 and ao12 of the last 30 days tonight. 24.00 & 24.21s respectively.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

New 2x2 PB single of 0.778! This is my 2nd ever 4-mover, my PB before was a 0.96 5-mover.

F2 R F U R U' F' R' U'


Spoiler: Solution



x y R U' R' U'


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 9, 2020)

I got a 3.78 on clock! First ever sub4!!!

I was using the shengshou for this which is crazy because it is my first day using it as my main.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Aug 9, 2020)

Just got a sub-10 mo3 on 3x3!
9.544 R' F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F R F U' B2 D B R' D' 
11.526 L' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B' F' D2 L2 F2 R' D U2 F' L' F R' U 
8.700 B R D2 L F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' F' D' L2 F' D


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 9, 2020)

I got my first sub 10 ao12! 9.84!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 9, 2020)

I got a 4x4 Yau PB with a 1:01.539! Then just 3 solves later, I got my first sub-1 with Yau: 58.359! I'm hoping for a PB soon!


----------



## soup (Aug 10, 2020)

I got a new personal best for the 12x12 cube. 
Stats: 12:37.182, 1965 moves, 2.595 moves/second, 0.9615 pieces solved/second


----------



## soup (Aug 10, 2020)

A few more PBs I got in recent days:
11x11: 11:08.025, 1758 moves, 2.632 moves/second, 0.9012 pieces solved/second
14x14: 16:49.388, 2556 moves, 2.532 moves/second, 1.0066 pieces solved/second
13x13: 15:43.334, 2420 moves, 2.565 moves/second, 0.9180 pieces solved/second


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 11, 2020)

Did my first ever 7*7 solve today! Doubt Feliks or Max will quaking in their boots though - took me 79m4s. 

Would have been quicker, but I really got stuck on last 2 centres!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Did my first ever 7*7 solve today! Doubt Feliks or Max will quaking in their boots though - took me 79m4s.
> 
> Would have been quicker, but I really got stuck on last 2 centres!


4:02 to 7:47 is all about L2C on 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 4:02 to 7:47 is all about L2C on 6x6 and 7x7.



That's one of the sites I looked at. 

However, when it's your first solve of a cube, you have no experience of that cube to fall back on, It *was* quicker than my first 6x6 solve though.


----------



## Insert---Name (Aug 12, 2020)

I got a (barely) sub 10 Mo3!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-12
mean of 3: 9.99

Time List:
1. 9.55 L2 D R F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 L' U2 F' U' B2 U' F' D2 U'
2. 10.49 B' U' F R2 D R B' U L U2 F2 R L D2 B2 R' F2 B2 U2 B2 D
3. 9.93 U' R L D' B' D' R2 D' F2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L' D2 R L F
Time for a sub 10 Ao5 next. Also did my 1000th solve on cstimer


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Aug 12, 2020)

3x3 PB 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-11
single: 5.67

Time List:
1. 5.67 F' D R' D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B L' U F R' B2 F'

Recon.
x2 y
U F L U' R' B' R' [Cross]
L U L' U L U' L' [F2L 1]
U' R U R2 U' R [F2L 2}
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' [F2L 3]
R U' R' [F2L 4]
Ahem...


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 12, 2020)

The cross doesn't work btw.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 12, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> x2 y


Shouldn’t it be y'?


----------



## Insert---Name (Aug 13, 2020)

Try z2 y. Worked for me
Wait they're the same thing nvm.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Shouldn’t it be y'?


IDK


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 13, 2020)

Well what cross color did you do and what was the orientation of the cube?


----------



## semiprime799 (Aug 13, 2020)

Broke my 19s PB while riding in the car... Now my PB is a whopping 17 seconds!!!


----------



## ryan337dogo (Aug 13, 2020)

semiprime799 said:


> Broke my 19s PB while riding in the car... Now my PB is a whopping 17 seconds!!!


hey me too well not while riding in the car but my pb is 17.88!


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 13, 2020)

I got a new Mega PB single of 1:04.47 on my new YJ yuhu!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 13, 2020)

semiprime799 said:


> Broke my 19s PB while riding in the car... Now my PB is a whopping 17 seconds!!!


Now, if you’re like me, you’ll break your PB with an 11 2-3 months later, and then you’ll break that PB a couple more times, but not sub-11 in the next year (at least, my streak is still going).


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 4:02 to 7:47 is all about L2C on 6x6 and 7x7.



Improved today, 2nd solve 56m38s


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 16, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-15
single: 7.718

Time List:
1. 7.718 D L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' B F2 L B' U

PB single on 3x3 down from 7.84! It was fullstep and I accidentally multislotted the last two pairs.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 16, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-15
> single: 7.718
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## soup (Aug 16, 2020)

Some more PBs:
48x48: 3:18:14.760, 27363 moves, 2.300 moves/sec, 1.1144 pieces/sec
12x12: 12:27.030, 1961 moves, 2.625 moves/sec, 0.9745 pieces/sec

The real-time 48x48 solve footage can be found here.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Aug 19, 2020)

My first sub-15 on virtual cube

Scramble: F U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 B L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U R' U2 B R' U

x' x' y 
D' L B R F D' L D // Cross
R' U R y L U L' L' U L // 1st & 2nd Pairs (1-Looked)
U R R U' U' R U R' U R R R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd & 4th Pair (1-Looked too)
R U' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' // COLL


----------



## CubingNewfie (Aug 19, 2020)

PB ao5 on 3x3 of 10.07
1. (8.562)
2. 10.277
3. 10.187
4. (13.293)
5. 9.757


----------



## soup (Aug 20, 2020)

5x5 cube pb: 1:33.284, 278 moves, 2.980 moves/second, 1.0506 pieces/second


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 20, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Improved today, 2nd solve 56m38s



Down to ~42m now on 7x7, but today my last edge looked like a checkerboard - I didn't even know about *double* edge parity!


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 20, 2020)

I may not be fast, but I still get the same rush from beating my PB's - eg, I beat my 6x6 pb by 7 minutes today - how many people can say that... 

In case you were wondering, from a total of 15 solves.


----------



## soup (Aug 20, 2020)

11x11 in < 11. Only took me about two dozen attempts!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 20, 2020)

soup said:


> 11x11 in < 11. Only took me about two dozen attempts!


I have a question. Have you even used a physical cube before?


----------



## soup (Aug 23, 2020)

14x14 Rubik's cube solved in 16:06.796





Luckily, it didn't take me two dozen attempts this time. No end-stage issues either.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 23, 2020)

forum comp 23.65 ao5 PB today!


----------



## CubingNewfie (Aug 24, 2020)

3x3 PB by 1.24 seconds! 6.22 seconds! Definitely the easiest scramble I've ever seen.
U2 L B2 D2 B R2 L' F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R


----------



## porkynator (Aug 25, 2020)

PB single! Now all my 3x3 PBs are with Roux 

5.00
F L2 F R' F' D2 R U2 B' R B R2 L2 U2 B D2

y2
Rw2 D2 F R2 F' R U2 R' //F2B (8/8)
U' L' U R U' L U R' //CMLL (8/16)
M' U2 M' U2 M //EOLRb (5/21)
U M2 U2 M' //4c (4/25)

5.00 TPS


----------



## speedcubesite (Aug 25, 2020)

After an absurd amount of trying I finally broke my 3x3 average. I'm now down to 15.31, and this one's probably going to stand for a while 

Here are the replays for anyone interested:
13.65 14.74 13.89 18.36 17.28


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 26, 2020)

2.543 2x2 PB ao5!



Spoiler: Reconstructions and Stats






Spoiler: Solve 1 - (5.326)



*Scramble:* R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R' U'

z x' // Inspection (0,0)
U' R' U R' // Face (4,4)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8,12)
z2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PBL (15,27)

27 moves in 5.326 seconds = 5.07 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - (1.544)



*Scramble: *R F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U' F2

z x' // Inspection (0,0)
F (R U R' U')2 F' // Solved (10,10)

10 moves in 1.544 seconds = 6.48 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 3.190



*Scramble: *F' U F2 R' F U2 R2 U' F'

z x' // Inspection (0,0)
R2 U2 y L' U L // Layer // (5,5)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PBL (16,21)

21 moves in 3.190 seconds = 6.58 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 2.594



*Scramble: *F R' U2 R F' U' R2 U' F'

z' y // Inspection (0,0)
U2 R U' y L' U L // Face (6,6)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PBL (16,22)

22 moves in 2.594 seconds = 8.48 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 1.845



*Scramble: *U F U' F R2 F U R2 U

x' // Inspection (0,0)
U' R // Layer (2,2)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8,10)
U' // PBL (1,11)

11 moves in 1.845 seconds = 5.96 TPS


Mean moves: 18.2
Mean TPS: 6.51


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 26, 2020)

Ph ao100 18.10 after using roux for almost three months. Also pb ao5017. 56


----------



## soup (Aug 28, 2020)

Some more PBs:
13x13 cube - 15:27.562, 2422 moves, 2.611 moves/second, 0.9336 pieces/second
17x17 cube - 25:14.786, 3911 moves, 2.582 moves/second, 1.0153 pieces/second


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 28, 2020)

I am finally upgrading myself to sub 27s global! I finally have all averages at or below 1,000 less than 27s! 

Here's some PBs and improvements compared against my August 1st stats. I am stoked to see the large improvement in my ao50 and ao100 because i know that means the ao1,000 will follow soon!

ao12: 23.20 --> 0.37s improvement
ao50: 24.78 --> 1.47s improvement
ao100: 25.25 --> 1.01s improvement
ao1000: 26.99 --> 0.36s improvement


----------



## SpeedyCube (Aug 28, 2020)

I broke 45 seconds yesterday for the first time with a 44.02 single. I know that’s nothing compared to what some of you can do, but it’s a big step for me! Now hopefully I’ll be able to keep dropping my average down to even lower!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 28, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> I broke 45 seconds yesterday for the first time with a 44.02 single. I know that’s nothing compared to what some of you can do, but it’s a big step for me! Now hopefully I’ll be able to keep dropping my average down to even lower!


Congrats! breaking any PB something worth celebrating!


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 28, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Congrats! breaking any PB something worth celebrating!



In that case, I got my 1st sub 10m 5x5 solve today...


----------



## soup (Aug 29, 2020)

After many tries, I finally managed to solve the 15x15 Rubik's cube in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Aug 29, 2020)

PB Ao5-10.06
Was thinking of getting a sub 10 average but this was still good as I had 2 sub-10 solves.


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm going to attempt my first 8x8 solve today... I'm guessing it'll take at least 90 minutes.


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 29, 2020)

I did it, and inside my estimate too!

If you're interested...

1st C 06:03
2nd C 09:53
3rd C 08:29
4th C 10:35
5th & 6th C 12:36

47m36s

1st 4 Edges 09:24
2nd 4 Edges 06:56
Last 4 + P 12.02

28m22s

3x3 + OLL P and 
Misplaced Centres(!) 5m14s

*Total 81m14s*

Towards the end I was being excessively cautious. 

I was pleased with my last 2 centres as they usually give me a lot of trouble...


Next, a 9x9...


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 29, 2020)

I got a 6.73, beating my last PB single by .29!! PLL skip, but other than that not that quit lucky (2 free pairs, PLL skip):
Time List:
1. 6.73 F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' R F' D F' D' R2


----------



## soup (Aug 30, 2020)

33x33 cube - 1:29:46.446, 13104 moves, 2.433 moves/second, 1.1410 pieces/second.
The full reconstruction of the solve can be found here. The cube emulator I use can be found here.


----------



## soup (Aug 30, 2020)

18x18 cube - 27:05.561, 4203 moves, 2.586 moves/second, 1.0679 pieces/second. Reconstruction is here.
21x21 cube - 37:50.551, 5742 moves, 2.529 moves/second, 1.0579 pieces/second. Reconstruction is here.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Aug 31, 2020)

Just got my first ever last layer skip and second best solve ever. It was a 6.85, and unfortunately there was nothing very lucky about the F2L.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Aug 31, 2020)

*PB *
avg of 5: 12.96

Time List:
1. 12.23 B R' U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F D2 R' B' D U2 F R' F2 R'
2. (12.01) L2 B D2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R D L2 B2 R U B L U' F'
3. (16.42) U' B R' D F' R2 L2 F' L U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 D R2
4. 13.72 L2 U2 R' D L2 U2 R2 F' D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 B
5. 12.92 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 R' B2 F U2 F L D' B' R'


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 2, 2020)

I did it - I solved the 9*9! 

It only took me 2h17m. 

And to think the 4x4 used to intimidate me...


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 2, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> I did it - I solved the 9*9!
> 
> It only took me 2h17m.
> 
> And to think the 4x4 used to intimidate me...


Congrats! Big cubes are a lot of fun...whats next? Getting larger than 9x9 I think you get into the “not so fun to solve on a single sitting” scenario


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

Got a PB Ao5 with 23.84! Happy with this, since this is only my 3rd month into cubing and I thought I'd still be averaging over a minute by September!


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 2, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Congrats! Big cubes are a lot of fun...whats next? Getting larger than 9x9 I think you get into the “not so fun to solve on a single sitting” scenario


It wasn't a single sitting anyway, I had a meal after finishing the centres, incidentally using far more than the recommended 'dose' of commutators.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

PB Ao5 = 23.58 

edit: 23.53 now good day for Ao5


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 2, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> PB Ao5 = 23.58



Wow, just an hour ago you got a PB and now another one, good job.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

yeah its a 3rd now


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 2, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> yeah its a 3rd now



Nice


----------



## swburk (Sep 4, 2020)

So excited I got my first sub-20 single today!

19.40

Also a PB a05 (24.91) and ao12 (26.68), although this single wasn't in those.

Was using my GAN 356 M for most of today's solves, but switched to my RS3 M 2020 before I got my PB single.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 4, 2020)

swburk said:


> So excited I got my first sub-20 single today!
> 
> 19.40
> 
> ...



Nice! I actually have quite similar PBs to you.


----------



## TheMasterJadi (Sep 4, 2020)

After 4 months of learning the cube, I finally achieved my first sub 15 time! I do the cross on the bottom, intuitive f2l with knowing a few cases, 2-look oll and 2-look pll


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice!
For big accomplishments like this, there's a special thread called the Accomplishment Thread. Next time, you might want to post stuff like this there.


----------



## TheMasterJadi (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh sorry I didn't notice, my bad!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 4, 2020)

TheMasterJadi said:


> Oh sorry I didn't notice, my bad!


It's ok, it's no big deal, just remember for next time!


----------



## swburk (Sep 4, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Nice! I actually have quite similar PBs to you.



Cool! Sounds like you're progressing really well. I've been cubing much longer than you have. I actually just got a new set of PBs even closer to yours lol. Should've waited a little bit: 18.62 single, 23.67 ao5, and 24.20 ao12.


----------



## chessplayground (Sep 4, 2020)

nice! cool! m aiming for sub 25 ao5


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 6, 2020)

9.97 R2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 R F2 L' R F2 U' F' L B' R' D' U' R U' F2

8th sub 10 OH single


Also got a 13.63 ao12 (without the 9) which is 0.03 away from my PB so that's cool too I guess.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 6, 2020)

ao50: 12.016 → 11.963
ao100: 12.332 → 12.137
ao200: 12.494 → 12.364
ao500: 12.6x → 12.613 (I don't track this, but csTimer says I got a PB at some point)

Old PBs were mostly from July or earlier. It's been a while since I got good solves.


----------



## soup (Sep 6, 2020)

16x16 cube - 21:08.401, 3232 moves, 2.548 moves/second, 1.0659 pieces/second. Full reconstruction can be found here.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

3.544 2x2 PB Ao12



Spoiler: Reconstructions and Stats






Spoiler: Solve 1: 3.552



Scramble: F2 U2 R2 F U R U2 F' R2

x' // Inspection (0,0)
U2 R2 U' R2 // Face (4,4)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8,12)
R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL (7,19)

19 moves ÷ 3.55 seconds = 5.35 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2: 3.389



Scramble: U2 F R' F R' F2 R2 F' U F'

z' y' // Inspection (0,0)
U R' U R' // Face (4,4)
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7,11)
x2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U // PBL (8,19)

19 moves ÷ 3.38 seconds = 5.62 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3: 3.427



Scramble: R2 F R2 F U F R2 U2 F'

z y // Inspection (0,0)
U' R2 // Face (2,2)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8,10)
U x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U (9,19)

19 moves ÷ 3.42 seconds = 5.55 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4: 3.795



Scramble: F' R F' U R' F U F' R2

x' // Inspection (0,0)
U' R U2 R U' R' // Face (6,6)
R2 U2 R U2 R2 // OLL (5,11)
R2 F2 R2 // PBL (3,14)

14 moves ÷ 3.79 seconds = 3.69 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5: 4.008



Scramble: F U F U2 R2 F2 R' U F2 R'

U R' U R U' R' // Layer (6,6)
R2 U2 R U2 R2 // OLL (5,11)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PBL (16,27)

27 moves ÷ 4.00 seconds = 6.75 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 6: 4.120



Scramble: F2 R2 U' F' U R2 U2 F U2

y' // Inspection (0,0)
U R' U R' // Face (4,4)
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL (10,14)
y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL (8,22)

22 moves ÷ 4.12 seconds = 5.33 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 7: 3.332



Scramble: F U2 R2 F R F2 R U2 R

z2 y' // Inspection (0,0)
F R U R' U' F' // OLL (6,6)
z2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U' // PBL (8,14)

14 moves ÷ 3.33 seconds = 4.20 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 8: (4.745)



Scramble: R U' R' F2 R' U2 F R U'

x // Inspection (0,0)
U' R2 U' R' // Face (4,4)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8,12)
U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL (9,21)

21 moves ÷ 4.74 seconds = 4.43 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 9: (1.695)



Scramble: R' F U R' U F U2 R F'

x' z' // Inspection (0,0)
R U' R' // Layer (3,3)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // LL (8,11)

11 moves ÷ 1.69 moves = 6.50 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 10: 3.704



Scramble: F' R' U F' U R2 F2 U F' U'

x y // Inspection (0,0)
U' R2 U' R2 // Face (4,4)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8,12)
U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL (8,20)

20 moves ÷ 3.70 seconds = 5.40 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 11: 3.527



Scramble: R' U R U2 R U F2 U F2 U'

z' y2 // Inspection (0,0)
L F R U R' U' R U R' F' // Face + OLL (10,10)
x2 y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PBL (14,24)

24 moves ÷ 3.52 seconds = 6.81 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 12: 2.581



Scramble: F R U2 R U2 F' R U2 F

x' z' U' R U' L2 U L // Layer (6,6)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // LL (9,16)

16 moves ÷ 2.58 seconds = 6.20 TPS


Mean moves: 18.83
Mean TPS: 5.49


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 7, 2020)

PB ao5 and first sub 9 in addition to a 8.67 mo3 which is PB but not my first sub 9 mo3.

avg of 5: 8.93
1. (8.35) L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L U2 F' U' L2 U' F R' B
2. 8.41 U' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' R F L2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 D2 B'
3. 9.24 L F2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 L U F' L' D2 L2 D R
4. 9.15 U' L D R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' D U2 R2 D B' F2
5. (10.52) F2 D B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 R B F2 D U L F' R2 B2


About 20 minutes later I got an overall 3x3 PB and my 4th sub 7

1. 6.35 U L' F R2 F2 D L2 B2 D U B2 U' R2 B L' R D2 U R' D'


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 7, 2020)

I just broke my own personal best of 44.02 seconds with a time of 41.82 seconds — and it would have been faster but I accidentally hit the side of my iPad instead of the screen to stop the timer. (I’m trying really hard to not make my cubing hobby more expensive by the cost of a new iPad...) I used 4LLL. After doing it for a bit, I can see how it’s definitely faster than basic LBL, and how CFOP would be even faster.

I’ve been averaging about 40-45 seconds all day, I think, but forgot to timer most of the time. Oh well, live and learn I suppose!


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 7, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> I just broke my own personal best of 44.02 seconds with a time of 41.82 seconds — and it would have been faster but I accidentally hit the side of my iPad instead of the screen to stop the timer. (I’m trying really hard to not make my cubing hobby more expensive by the cost of a new iPad...) I used 4LLL. After doing it for a bit, I can see how it’s definitely faster than basic LBL, and how CFOP would be even faster.
> 
> I’ve been averaging about 40-45 seconds all day, I think, but forgot to timer most of the time. Oh well, live and learn I suppose!


Good job! You don't need another ipad! They are expensive, really expensive! You should get a stackmat and a mat if anything for about 40 dollars! They will save you a fortune, and to put the times in, use the type function on a computer laying around!


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 7, 2020)

I’ve thought about that, but I just don’t have the space. Right now I either sit on my bed or the couch, and tap the iPad to start / stop the timer (I use the Rubik’s cube app for timing). Maybe some day when I have access to a little more space....


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 8, 2020)

My first sub-30 min 7x7 solve today : 29:49.16.  No edge parity.

Could have been even quicker, but I effed up on what should have been an easy part, Doh!


----------



## the best d1mnd (Sep 8, 2020)

good average (TH)


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 8, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-08
avg of 50: 15.82 first sub 16 ao50


----------



## Gnome (Sep 8, 2020)

I've recently came back from a 6 year hiatus, I think the lockdown helped, so I have a lot of catching up to do both in terms of speed and hardware.. goodbye money.

But alas, despite spending nearly 6 years away, rarely ever picking up a cube and having lost most of the algorithms I knew; I haven't lost a great deal of speed.. and in some cases I even got faster? 

Note: the 2014 times are either taken from official averages or simply what I remember averaging back then as I have no time data available, the 2020 times are taken after a fortnight or so with the same, now old, hardware with the exception of the 6x6 times.


*Cube**Time, 2014~**Time, 2020~*2x25~6~3x317-1919-234x455-1:1050-1:005x51:40-2:001:35-1:556x63:30-3:403:15-3:257x75:10-5:304:40-5:00Mega1:50-2:001:55-2:10

As a final note, I finally have a 6x6 that doesn't explode if you look at it funny \o/


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 9, 2020)

Solved my 9x9 in 1h29m22s today, a massive 47m+ off my old PB! 

OK, admittedly it was only my second solve, but still...


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 9, 2020)

Gnome said:


> As a final note, I finally have a 6x6 that doesn't explode if you look at it funny \o/



That must've been the problem with mine too, then.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 10, 2020)

PB roux ao12
I know have a sub 15 ao12 with
Roux Petrus CFOP and ZZ!


currentbesttime11.7911.79mo314.2413.56ao514.0314.03ao1214.7914.79

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 12/12
mean: 14.741211.7914.0314.791115.7614.47-1015.1714.15-912.4514.15-814.4614.75-713.7715.13-614.2315.29-515.5715.77-415.59--316.15--214.70--117.26--


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 12, 2020)

i got a new PB ao5: 8.74! OMG.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 12, 2020)

new Ao5= 23.44


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2020)

Sub 3 on 6x6 with K4 .. my first sub 3 

Scramble : F' R D2 3R' R2 U2 3R2 2R' F2 D' 2B F' 3U L2 3R' 2U 2R2 2B2 3R R 3U R' D2 3R' R2 D 3R' U' 3F' F2 2D 3R 2B' D2 B 3F2 2F R2 2F2 3U 2B2 3F 3R2 R' B 2B' 3F 2U2 U 3R2 2B' F D U2 L B2 3F D 3F' 2F F2 3R2 2D' 3U B 2B' 3F D' 3U2 2U'


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 13, 2020)

Yet another Ao5 = 22.86


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 14, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> I did it, and inside my estimate too!
> 
> If you're interested...
> 
> ...



My first sub 1 hour 8*8 solve today.  57m44s. 

In case you're interested my cube is a Yu Xin Little Magic.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2020)

Sub minute Ao100 on 4x4 

Ao100: 59.701



Spoiler



1. 59.713
2. 1:00.861
3. (46.216)
4. 53.275
5. 1:01.189
6. 1:06.361
7. 56.224
8. 1:04.709
9. 58.274
10. 52.930
11. 51.855
12. 54.370
13. 55.386
14. 1:00.254
15. 55.189
16. 1:01.337
17. 56.602
18. 1:02.679
19. 59.005
20. 53.756
21. 1:01.261
22. 1:03.335
23. 1:05.837
24. 55.662
25. (1:08.953)
26. 53.375
27. 58.328
28. 59.226
29. 1:01.761
30. 1:06.832
31. (1:09.702)
32. 1:02.787
33. 1:03.955
34. 59.448
35. 55.816
36. 53.872
37. 1:02.950
38. 1:03.211
39. (DNF)
40. 59.997
41. 1:04.081
42. 57.937
43. 58.718
44. (1:14.326)
45. 1:06.585
46. 59.560
47. 54.908
48. 1:05.138
49. (1:10.771)
50. 59.936
51. 59.471
52. 1:00.256
53. 1:04.125
54. 1:00.893
55. (51.553)
56. 1:06.002
57. 1:05.400
58. 1:07.480
59. 57.121
60. (44.791)
61. 1:01.379
62. 1:00.163
63. 55.411
64. 1:00.544
65. 1:05.907
66. 1:00.443
67. 59.583
68. 56.999
69. 1:04.465
70. 1:03.107
71. 1:03.348
72. 1:05.529
73. 58.440
74. 1:03.892
75. 1:00.762
76. 1:00.977
77. 57.029
78. 1:02.720
79. 56.714
80. 59.943
81. 1:07.195
82. 1:00.948+
83. 1:04.221
84. (50.276)
85. 56.220
86. 54.780
87. 1:02.720
88. 1:01.281
89. 56.720
90. 57.701
91. 56.547
92. 52.169
93. 52.884
94. 58.833
95. (47.390)
96. 54.750
97. 53.760
98. 55.807
99. 58.267
100. 51.707


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Sub minute Ao100 on 4x4
> 
> Ao100: 59.701


Do you use k4?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Do you use k4?


I do indeed, pure k4.

I also use k4 on 5 and 6 because as my signature says "I'm mad"


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 14, 2020)

is k4 objectively worse than yau


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> is k4 objectively worse than yau


K4 and Yau share almost no similarities, the former is a block building and commutator based direct solving method and the later is an extension to reduction.. being good at one does not transpose to being good at the other because of this and as such you cannot compare them.

To clarify, Yau after reduction utilities standard 3x3 techniques, invariably CFOP derived OLL and PLL whilst k4 uses neither of these and is only Barely helped by knowing 3x3 ELL in those weird cases where edges happen to be paired after F3L.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 14, 2020)

Gnome said:


> K4 and Yau share almost no similarities, the former is a block building and commutator based direct solving method and the later is an extension to reduction.. being good at one does not transpose to being good at the other because of this and as such you cannot compare them.



I meant in the same way that CFOP and Roux get compared as 3x3 methods but are completely different.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

roux isnt objectively better than cfop and vice versa same thing


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 14, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> roux isnt objectively better than cfop and vice versa same thing



I know, I just heard that K4 is worse than Yau.

K4 is not like Yau.

CFOP is not like Roux.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I know, I just heard that K4 is worse than Yau.



No method is objectively worse than any other, it's up to the cuber to select the method they want to use.. 

Just as there have been sub 25 second solves recorded with Yau there have been sub 25 second solves recorded with k4






Although I would like to also clarify that this is not pure k4 as instead the last two corners are solved in an F2L style first conceived by Dan Cohen


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 14, 2020)

Gnome said:


> No method is objectively worse than any other, it's up to the cuber to select the method they want to use..
> 
> Just as there have been sub 25 second solves recorded with Yau there have been sub 25 second solves recorded with k4
> 
> ...



Ok. Thanks for proving me wrong!


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

ive been using a version i thought of 
were you solve three of the corners with f2l edges,
solve the other edges with keyhole and than solve the final f3l pair


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> ive been using a version i thought of
> were you solve three of the corners with f2l edges,
> solve the other edges with keyhole and than solve the final f3l pair



That sounds interesting, I sometimes do wide U's if I have an obvious edge pairing I can abuse but not commonly.. currently I'm trying to learn COLL and a load more ELL tricks to make the end of my solves smoother.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

i know coll but for know im just trying to improve my f3l,
will learn ell at a later point just doing Simi-Edge Permutation and than oll pll rn


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> i know coll but for know im just trying to improve my f3l,
> will learn ell at a later point just doing Simi-Edge Permutation and than oll pll rn



I was lucky enough to have Thom teach me a couple ELL tricks back in 2011 so it was the first part of the method I really learnt, I also believe diluting the method is heresy 

I also don't use CFOP on 3x3, instead favouring Roux and increasingly LBL (Unsuprisingly) .. as such I do not know OLL or PLL (I think I know maybe 9 OLLs and 6 PLLs) which helps a lot when trying to not intentionally reduce bigger puzzles down to a 3x3 as it would slow me down.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 14, 2020)

Gnome said:


> I was lucky enough to have Thom teach me a couple ELL tricks back in 2011 so it was the first part of the method I really learnt, I also believe diluting the method is heresy
> 
> I also don't use CFOP on 3x3, instead favouring Roux and increasingly LBL (Unsuprisingly) .. as such I do not know OLL or PLL (I think I know maybe 9 OLLs and 6 PLLs) which helps a lot when trying to not intentionally reduce bigger puzzles down to a 3x3 as it would slow me down.



He's one of only 2 people i've heard of called Thom with a H


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 14, 2020)

OH PB! 13.65 single!! previous one was 14.78

Really lucky with a LL skip
Recon-
x2 y'//inspection
R2 D x U' R' U2 x' D2// cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R'// 1st pair
R' U2 R y U' R U R'//2nd pair
y2 L' U L U2 R U2 R' U y' R' U R//3rd pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'//4th pair

Also I dropped my average from about 28-27 secs to 22-23 secs just by practising from the during this lockdown period. Hope to get sub-20 by the end of the year.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

PB ao5 with my k4 variant! 
the 1:11 was absolute trash on my part, i didnt get unlucky or anything like that.

currentbesttime1:04.661:03.02mo31:06.801:06.49ao51:04.321:04.32

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 5/5
mean: 1:05.5951:04.661:04.32-41:03.79--31:11.96--21:04.50--11:03.02--


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> I invented Petrus Francisco


ok..?


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

K4 is alot more consistent than Yau,
which fits my style because how i solve 3x3,
i am crazy consistent
(basically i have a slow pb but my ao25 is close to my best ao5)

currentbesttime1:12.771:03.02mo31:10.081:04.40ao51:08.801:04.32ao121:06.591:06.59


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 15, 2020)

Broke my record again — 39.12 seconds, down from 41.82 seconds! Using 4LLL, moving towards full CFOP. And my average is down from 55 seconds to 49! I’m gettin’ there!


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 16, 2020)

PB WaterMan AO12,AO5,Single.
gonna get more consistent with lse recog than learn the OREO algset

currentbesttime23.9520.04mo322.1621.84ao522.1421.79ao1223.0423.04


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 17, 2020)

Finished learning full TTLL, got a 11.64 single


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm finally sub-15, after 10 months of cubing, so now I have beaten one of my main goals for this year, the next one for this year is color neutrality which I'm done with white, yellow, and almost done with green.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2020)

Day the first of actually caring about 3x3 again, for how long however I do not know 

Ao12: 20.215

1. 19.133
2. 19.690
3. 22.903
4. (17.580)
5. 19.624
6. 18.961
7. 21.392
8. (22.922)
9. 19.974
10. 19.074
11. 21.801
12. 19.595

For extra fun the #6 had 2 look CxLL and ended with dots for some extra spice


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Sep 18, 2020)

3:45.xx 7x7 PB single right after getting the MGC 7x7


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 18, 2020)

Sub 12 square-1 ao500


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 18, 2020)

13.58 ZZ ao50

currentbesttime13.4411.02mo312.4212.12ao512.7712.77ao1213.3513.28ao2513.4213.40ao5013.5813.58


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 18, 2020)

got a pb single
Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-18
single: 10.14

Time List:
1. 10.14 U' L2 U B' D2 L U2 D' R2 U2 R F2 B2 L' F2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 B'
sub 10 fail but still good


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 18, 2020)

AO5 = 22.09


----------



## porkynator (Sep 18, 2020)

New PBs:

Avg5: 7.86
Avg12: 8.71
Avg50: 9.31
Avg100: 9.54

The avg5 is crazy for me:
Ao5: 7.86

1. (9.92) (R B' L' U' L D' B' R' B' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R F2 L' B2)
2. 7.63 (R2 D' B2 R F' R2 D B R2 U' R2 L' D2 R B2 U2 B2 R' U2)
3. 6.96 (B2 D2 B2 F R2 F' L R' D' F U R2 D U2 L B2 U2)
4. 8.98 (R2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R' U B' U' F2 L D' L2 R' D R2)
5. (6.92) (F2 D2 F' D2 R' L' U F' L' F2 U2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2)


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 18, 2020)

Woah, it's porkynator! Thanks for the ZZ stuff you did back in the day!


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 19, 2020)

(WARNING *OUTDATED* THE SOLVE WAS BEATEN AGAIN BY A 26.374)

So I beat my 3OH PB by a whopping 3.241 seconds. I recently got my 1st ever sub-30 let alone sub-27.

Old 3OH PB: 30.186
New 3OH PB: 26.945

Here is the reconstruction

Scramble: B2 D2 F2 B2 L F2 D' F' D2 R2 U2 F R2 F B U2 R D'
Inspection: x
Cross: U' R U' x' U' R2
1st Pair: U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
2nd Pair: DW' R U R' U y2 R U R'
3rd Pair: y2 U R U R'
4th Pair (Cancel into OLL which sucked): y U R U' R' DW R' U' RW U' M U2 M' U' M
PLL: U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

55 Moves
2.04 TPS (higher than usual despite M moves being in it and 6 rotations. I must have been confident)

Comment: I am really suprised that I shattered my 3OH PB Single by 3.241 seconds. Pretty massive for me considering I average 50 seconds with 3OH. So now i can tell people I solved a Rubik's Cube one-handed in less than 30 seconds one time.




I finished that mean of 3 with a 45.something that ended up with a 35.86 PB Mo3 (2 PBs in 1 day YAY).

34.251
26.945
45.something
Mo3: 35.86


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 19, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> So I beat my 3OH PB by a whopping 3.241 seconds. I recently got my 1st ever sub-30 let alone sub-27.
> 
> Old 3OH PB: 30.186
> New 3OH PB: 26.945
> ...


Wow nice! This belongs in the accomplishment thread though


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 19, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Wow nice! This belongs in the accomplishment thread though


ok but i hope they dont move it, if they do i need to delete this reply so it dont look weird. Thanks tho.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 19, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> ok but i hope they dont move it, if they do i need to delete this reply so it dont look weird. Thanks tho.


You don’t need to delete it, there’s plenty of messages like that, and they’ll just get buried in the thread after a while.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You don’t need to delete it, there’s plenty of messages like that, and they’ll just get buried in the thread after a while.


i will not delete this thread


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 19, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> i will not delete this thread


you have to move it to the accomplishment thread tho or this will have to be deleted no matter what.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 19, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you have to move it to the accomplishment thread tho or this will have to be deleted no matter what.


um... no, please dont move it. And I can't move it. So I don't want it moved. I broke ALOT of PBs today (or the last hour or something).


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 19, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you have to move it to the accomplishment thread tho or this will have to be deleted no matter what.


It will just get buried.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> It will just get buried.


um... ok


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> It will just get buried.


who cares its a random OH pb


----------



## porkynator (Sep 19, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Woah, it's porkynator! Thanks for the ZZ stuff you did back in the day!



Ahah you are welcome 

Maybe I should have specified that now I am using Roux for 3x3. I realised that if I wanted to get fast with ZZ I needed ZBLL, and I did not feel like learning that many algs. So I switched to something less algorithm-heavy.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 19, 2020)

porkynator said:


> Ahah you are welcome
> 
> Maybe I should have specified that now I am using Roux for 3x3. I realised that if I wanted to get fast with ZZ I needed ZBLL, and I did not feel like learning that many algs. So I switched to something less algorithm-heavy.



damn i didn't even realise you were sebastiano tronto

only realised cause of fmc in your signature


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 19, 2020)

OMG! 2-4 relay in the weekly competition: faster than DG! Holy!


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 19, 2020)

Getting faster — 37.02 seconds, down from 39.12. Gettin’ there!


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 20, 2020)

Absolutely annihilated my 9x9 PB today! 

Down from 89m22s to 65m27s! 

No edge parity, too.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Sep 20, 2020)

PB 3x3 ao5 (10.04) and mo3 (9.66)
Got a counting solve with an LL skip! Beat both by 0.03 seconds.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 20, 2020)

Mega PB ao5 almost sub 2!!

currentbesttime2:03.472:01.95mo32:04.802:02.78ao52:03.292:03.29

solve: 5/5
mean: 2:03.98⌕timeao5ao1252:03.472:03.29-42:08.09--32:02.83--22:01.95--12:03.56--
PB Single!!!

currentbesttime1:53.881:53.88mo31:59.301:59.30ao52:02.282:02.28

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 7/7
mean: 2:02.0571:53.882:02.28-62:00.552:02.75-52:03.472:03.29-42:08.09--32:02.83--22:01.95--12:03.56--


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 20, 2020)

1:40(single) 1:54(ao5) 1:58(ao12)!! PB's!!(sub 2!!)

currentbesttime1:53.381:40.84mo31:55.471:49.73ao51:54.091:54.09ao121:58.711:58.71


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 20, 2020)

hey hey hey two 3x3 pb singles in one day

Anybody know why they uploaded upside-down?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 20, 2020)

I got my first sub 5 clock single!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-20
single: 4.980

Time List:
1737. 4.980 UR0+ DR4- DL5- UL2+ U2- R1- D3- L5+ ALL6+ y2 U6+ R6+ D1+ L5+ ALL6+ UR DL


----------



## dllema (Sep 21, 2020)

Speedsolverd a RediMinx today!


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 21, 2020)

Sub 1:10 (this is only ~6 seconds behind my best with yau) ao5 with pinetrus!((4x4))
going for sub 1:00

currentbesttime1:08.631:00.58mo31:05.671:05.67ao51:09.731:09.73
sadly i cant really find a consistent way of doing edge pairing thats effecient and is way to incosistent for that reason, gonna go for sub 1 obli for now.
my vairiant is a mix of k4 obli and pinetrus,
1.yau cross+centers
2.Solve 2 f2l pairs adjacent
3.use keyhole to solve the last two f3l edges
4.obli edgepairing.
5.petrus


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> hey hey hey two 3x3 pb singles in one day
> View attachment 13481View attachment 13482
> Anybody know why they uploaded upside-down?


We're teens but still play cool math games


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 21, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> We're teens but still play cool math games


Lol sorry for double posting but on @I'm A Cuber post, on the tabs you can see Cool Math Games.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 21, 2020)

13.05 ao5 with all of the big 4
times:
12.74(cfop)13.74(roux)12.64(petrus)13.72(ZZ)12.68(Cfop)

currentbesttime12.6812.64mo313.0113.01ao513.0513.05
could be better if i get back down to my previos average with petrus,
also could improve roux skills(that was a lucky scramble usually average high 14)


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2020)

Whooooole bunch of 4x4 PB's 

Mo3: 49.947 [49.000, 48.500, 52.340]
Ao5: 52.123 [49.000, (48.500), 52.340, (56.560), 55.030]
Ao12: 53.203 [48.732, 49.370, 56.630, (57.930), 57.110, 49.000, (48.500), 52.340, 56.560, 55.030, 55.700, 51.560]

As well as now sub 59 Ao100 : 58.534
And very nearly sub 56 Ao50 : 56.048

I think I might need to set my sights a little lower than sub minute now


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 22, 2020)

Currently solving mega because 4x4 progress is to hard lol, sub 1:40 single and sub 1:50 ao5(pbs)

currentbesttime1:43.601:37.83mo31:48.281:46.36ao51:48.281:48.28

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 5/5
mean: 1:48.2851:43.601:48.28-41:56.54--31:44.70--21:37.83--11:58.75--


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> 4x4 progress is to hard lol



Weak!

Also some more PBs.. 3x3 this time:

Single: 14.234
Mo3: 17.820 [19.018, 14.888, 19.554]
Ao5: 18.164 [19.018, (14.888), 19.554, (20.989), 15.920]
Ao12: 19.366 [24.085, (14.234), (24.983), 16.369, 19.194, 22.833, 19.018, 14.888, 19.554, 20.989, 15.920, 20.811]


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 23, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-23
avg of 5: 22.45

Time List:
1. 21.40 B' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L' D R' F2 D B' L2 D'
2. (23.49) D2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' L U' R D' U R B' D2 U'
3. (18.67) B' R B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 F U B L B' F R2 F
4. 23.44 R' L B' R2 F2 U' R D2 L F' D2 F2 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 F
5. 22.51 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L D F L2 U R2 U2 B'







Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-23
avg of 12: 22.59

Time List:
1. 19.33 U B2 D B R' B' R' L' F' B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 
2. 24.05 D' L2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R' D2 B' R B L' D U' 
3. (25.43) L F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 F L2 U' F2 L D B' U F 
4. 22.18 F' D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R' D F2 L F2 R2 B2 D' 
5. 23.30 B R2 U2 F' D2 R L U B2 U2 L' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 B2 
6. 24.37 B' U' F2 U F2 R F' R2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' R F' 
7. 21.40 B' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L' D R' F2 D B' L2 D' 
8. 23.49 D2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' L U' R D' U R B' D2 U' 
9. (18.67) B' R B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 F U B L B' F R2 F 
10. 23.44 R' L B' R2 F2 U' R D2 L F' D2 F2 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 F 
11. 22.51 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L B2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L D F L2 U R2 U2 B' 
12. 21.81 F' D2 U B' U2 L2 B' D2 F L2 R B F2 U L' B L' R


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 23, 2020)

PB 4.96 clock ao5!
It is my first sub 5 ao5 ever!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 23, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Lol sorry for double posting but on @I'm A Cuber post, on the tabs you can see Cool Math Games.


Oh lol that’s my little brother who did that


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2020)

My first sub 90 on 5x5 

Scramble: L' Rw2 Bw Lw' Uw' Fw2 Uw Lw' U2 Fw B Lw2 Dw' Rw L' U Bw B2 D' L B' D' B' R' B2 Bw Rw B U Lw B' Lw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 U R2 L2 F R' B Fw' Rw' B Lw2 Dw' R Rw U B' D B2 L' D' Bw' Fw L' D' F Lw2


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 24, 2020)

First 4x4(K4) Ao5 in a while. Sub 1 Single (=

currentbesttime1:10.5358.42mo31:06.471:05.34ao51:09.351:09.35

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 5/5
mean: 1:07.4051:10.531:09.35-41:10.45--358.42--21:07.96--11:09.63--


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 24, 2020)

I got a 4.03 Pyraminx Average this morning with the GAN Pyra.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 24, 2020)

1:06.45 ao12 extended from that ao5

currentbesttime1:08.7158.42mo31:06.351:03.93ao51:05.391:04.30ao121:06.451:06.45


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 25, 2020)

my megaminx pb went from 2:34 to 2:06. Im suprised too.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 25, 2020)

1:42 Ao5(1:29 ((sub 1:30)) single) megaminx

currentbesttime1:29.491:29.49mo31:42.801:42.61ao51:42.611:42.61


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 25, 2020)

First sub 15 solve: 14.53

D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B R' B2 F' U' B2 L R B

No luck, just a good cross and f2l, then sune and y perm(my 3rd fastest)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> First sub 15 solve: 14.53
> 
> D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B R' B2 F' U' B2 L R B
> 
> No luck, just a good cross and f2l, then sune and y perm(my 3rd fastest)


I remember my first sub-15...it was somehow an 11.

EDIT: And my PB to this day is still only 10.34.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 25, 2020)

with my pb, i'm impressed since i'm 4 months into cubing


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 25, 2020)

First and only sub 10 lol


9.48 sec . D2 L B D L' U F2 L U B2 U' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D
A PB which I won't be able to break in years.
This was the only scramble in which I could plan x cross+2 in Inspection. For reference I average 21 lol.
EDIT: This was fullstep with a 4 move x
cross.
My TPS Was around 5.2 which is my highest so far


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 25, 2020)

first sub-9.3
1. 7.82 UR2- DR1+ DL3+ UL4- U0+ R5- D4- L1+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R5- D5- L1- ALL2+ UR DR DL @2020-09-25 10:33:33

one of the few solves where I could control my Qiyi clock


----------



## moh_33 (Sep 25, 2020)

puzzle = 3x3 Guanlong
Scramble from cstimer = F D B' L F2 U D L' D' L D2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R
I got my first 30 second single!!!

note : i freaked out when i got it cuz i usually get 40-50 second solve


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I remember my first sub-15...it was somehow an 11.
> 
> EDIT: And my PB to this day is still only 10.34.


lol my first sub-15 was a 13.944 on July 13th, 2020 lol


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I remember my first sub-15...it was somehow an 11.
> 
> EDIT: And my PB to this day is still only 10.34.


What? Your first sub-15 was also a sub-12?


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 25, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> What? Your first sub-15 was also a sub-12?


you heard what he said. Or at least read it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 25, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> What? Your first sub-15 was also a sub-12?


Yep, my PB went from a 17 to an 11 in one solve. I was sub-21 when I broke it, and it took me until I was sub-18 to beat it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm not sure if a PB fail counts as an accomplishment, but I got a 0.90 2x2 single, which is PB2.

Scramble: U2 F' U R U F2 U' R' U'
Solution: y x' R' F2 R2 U2


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 26, 2020)

I learned a total of 6 algorithms today

Ga perm
Gb perm
Gc perm
Gd perm
1 of the C-Shape OLL (with the giant bar)
All corners, no edgess OLL

Edit: The G perms made my final PLLs to learn so now I know full PLL


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 26, 2020)

OH PB Ao5! 17.96 Ao5 (previous one was 19.16)

Average of 5: 17.96
1. (25.36) B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D L R D2 B' F' L F2 L2
2. 17.44 U' B2 L' D' F2 R' F2 U R F2 D2 B U2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2
3. (16.27) R2 U2 D' F' L D R2 F B2 D L2 U2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U'
4. 17.94 U F' U2 F' U' R' D2 B R' F' D R2 U D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U'
5. 18.49 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 B U B R' U2 B' D' L2 B F L' 

The 17.44 was a PLL skip and the 25.36 had a pop lol. Rest all were full step and had really easy crosses.


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 26, 2020)

set a new 6x6 pb today (15m48s) despite both edge & pll parity. 

Oddly, I tend to set pb's when I'm not going for them, perhaps its the lack of pressure?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 26, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-26
avg of 5: 22.14

Time List:
1. (19.27) B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 R' U2 L' F2 R B2 F R2 D' F L' R D F' 
2. (25.87) D' R B' U' D' F2 R D' B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 B D2 B' 
3. 22.65 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' F' D L' B2 L U' F L' U2 
4. 22.26 U F R2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B D' R' F2 L' F L F U' 
5. 21.52 D' F U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D R' B' L' B2 U2 F D'


----------



## soup (Sep 26, 2020)

49x49 Rubik's cube PB and UWR - 3:28:04.463
Stats: 3:28:04.463, 28472 moves, 2.281 moves/second, 1.1075 pieces/second
Full reconstruction can be found here.
With this latest solve, all cubes <= 50x50 have now been solved at least once.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 26, 2020)

Beat my PB again — 35.49 seconds, down from 37.09.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 27, 2020)

I learned 8 algs today. My OLL count went from 32-40


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 27, 2020)

I finished full OLL Today with the dot case that has bars on 2 sides and nothing oriented. It was a long journey that finally got over
I will drill algs for a week then I'll finish COLL.(I've already finished Sune, Antisune, T, H and 1/2 of pi=20 cases I think idk)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 27, 2020)

my luck is very good 





Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-27
avg of 5: 20.86

Time List:
1. 20.50 D B' R2 L2 D L' D2 B' L D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 
2. 21.33 D F' R' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B U L' D F' D2 U2 F 
3. (25.59) F2 L U' B' L' F R D R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 R' 
4. (20.23) B' D' L' R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R' B F D L2 B' F 
5. 20.76 R' D' F B L' U' L2 B R' D' F' R2 F' U2 F B' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 27, 2020)

Sub-3:00 5OH average of 5. (No table abuse, of course.)

2:59.02 = (3:16.36), 3:13.69, 2:46.62, (2:30.12), 2:56.75


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 28, 2020)

My first sub 15m 6x6 solve : 14m7s, beating my pb by over 1m40s!  

No parity certainly helped., also oll skip on corners & pll skip on edges.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 29, 2020)

Pb OH ao25,ao12,ao5
Switched to roux(also for 2h) Great results so far!!

currentbesttime20.7119.43mo322.5620.31ao521.0921.09ao1222.4122.41ao2523.1023.10

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 25/25
mean: 22.962520.7121.0922.412422.1621.2222.572324.8221.5122.732219.4321.2022.652120.4122.0722.972021.0822.6523.281923.0423.2923.451822.1023.3723.351724.0223.3723.591622.8123.2923.491524.4423.5523.661423.2823.4923.621322.3523.6623.761223.7823.7323.881123.6023.67-1023.5923.87-924.2023.68-823.8123.80-719.8023.86-624.5424.40-523.0424.07-424.74--324.01--224.66--123.54--


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 29, 2020)

1. I solved a kilominx for the first time in months
2. I solved a kilominx in under a minute for the first time (57.016)
3. I solved a 2x2x4 in under 40 seconds for the first time (36.004)

Number 1 came yesterday
Number 2 and 3 came from today


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 30, 2020)

Gonna hafta delete my last posts cause of some pwning

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-30
avg of 5: 19.28

Time List:
1. (17.91) R2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 B U2 F2 R F2 D2 U' F L2 
2. 19.50 D F' B' U B R F2 D' L' D2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' 
3. 18.72 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L' D2 B U' B2 R U B' L 
4. (22.41) U' R L2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 D B R D2 F' L' U L2 F 
5. 19.63 B2 L D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B


Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-30
avg of 12: 20.14

Time List:
1. 20.01 B2 R F2 U' F B2 L' B2 U F D2 R2 D2 F D2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U2
2. 19.56 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 B' U2 R' D2 B F' D U' B U L'
3. 20.64 U' B' L B2 D' F' U' L2 U2 R' U2 D2 F' U2 B D2 B L2 B' U2
4. 21.78 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B' L2 D' B2 D' L' D L2 D' R2
5. 19.10 D2 F B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L B F2 D L U R B
6. 21.39 R U' B' U' F' U D F' L' B D2 F L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 F2
7. 18.65 D' R U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F R D U' L' D' B R
8. (24.84) D' L' F' B2 D' F' B' L2 U' R2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2
9. 22.02 U2 R' F' B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' U' R2 F2 B D' F L2 R B' D'
10. (17.91) R2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 B U2 F2 R F2 D2 U' F L2
11. 19.50 D F' B' U B R F2 D' L' D2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U L2 U L2 D'
12. 18.72 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L' D2 B U' B2 R U B' L

EDIT: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SUB 20 AO5 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 30, 2020)

Sub 13 Roux Ao25
will probably get sub 12 in a couple of days.

currentbesttime12.2010.80mo312.5211.64ao512.7012.30ao1212.5612.48ao2512.6712.67

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 25/25
mean: 12.632512.2012.7012.562412.7112.7712.512312.6412.7512.552212.7612.7012.602112.8412.3212.552013.1412.3012.491912.5112.3012.481810.8012.3212.521711.6212.3412.661612.7712.7812.791512.9912.9012.711412.5812.6512.761311.6612.5312.861213.6012.8312.891113.1412.74-1012.2312.70-912.2112.95-813.1312.95-712.8712.95-613.0113.17-512.9612.90-411.96--313.53--213.80--112.20--


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 30, 2020)

PB 4x4 Ao5 (yau) first sub 1 average

currentbesttime52.9452.94mo357.9757.97ao558.4358.43

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 5/5
mean: 57.88552.9458.43-459.79--31:01.17--254.45--11:01.05--


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 1, 2020)

YES


15.45 D L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' F' L B U L2 D' L' F'












and...
Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-01
avg of 5: 18.14

Time List:
1. (23.29) F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 B L R' F' L F' L B F' R2 
2. (15.45) D L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' F' L B U L2 D' L' F' 
3. 17.06 L2 D2 L2 B R2 B U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L B2 L D B' F2 U 
4. 20.36 B R' D' B D2 F R2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 D' B2 U R F L2 R' 
5. 17.01 L' B R2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' R D2 F D2 U F2 L2 U'


DAMNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 1, 2020)

12.45 Roux PB ao25 10.76 single
Just got/setup my RS3M and it is much better for roux than the 
MS, really don't know which one i prefer for other methods though.

currentbesttime11.2410.76mo311.8611.56ao512.3711.98ao1212.3112.13ao2512.4512.45

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 25/25
mean: 12.422511.2412.3712.312411.9412.3712.422312.4012.6112.392212.7812.3712.242113.2612.3112.212011.6711.9812.131912.6612.3112.291811.6712.4012.301712.6012.5912.421610.9012.2812.461513.2812.2812.561412.9212.1312.441312.2512.1312.521211.6812.2212.651110.7612.56-1012.4612.72-912.5212.87-813.7012.87-712.7112.59-612.9212.68-512.9812.88-411.84--312.14--213.71--113.53--


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 1, 2020)

1. 8.23 R F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 R' F' L2 B R' U R' D2 @2020-10-01 20:41:04
2. 8.37 U F' B' D' R U2 R' U L' F' R2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B U2 D2 @2020-10-01 20:41:29
3. 8.81 D' R D2 B U' L2 D B R' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 @2020-10-01 20:41:53
4. 9.89 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R' D2 B' D F R2 U R F @2020-10-01 20:42:17
5. 7.53 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L' U R2 D2 L2 R B' R D2 R' @2020-10-01 20:42:43
6. 7.65 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 F' D B R' U' L R' B' D2 @2020-10-01 20:43:05
7. 10.51 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 U F' L' D' B' L2 D2 L R B U2 @2020-10-01 20:46:22
8. (6.84) L' D2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R D L2 B' L B' F' L' D R' @2020-10-01 20:46:54
9. 7.78 D F' D' B' R L2 D L U2 F2 L' U2 L B2 L F2 L2 F2 B' D' B' @2020-10-01 20:47:25
10. 8.55 R' F D U R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 L' B' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' @2020-10-01 20:47:48
11. (10.68) D2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F' L R' D' B' R F D2 R F @2020-10-01 20:48:24
12. 9.44 F U R D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B D R D' R2 D' B' @2020-10-01 20:48:54

This was insane, Mo3: 7.90 > 7.72 (8-10), Ao5: 8.43 > 8.28 (2-6) > 7.65 (5-9) and Ao12: 9.10 > 8.68
And this was my 4th sub-7 today.


Spoiler: Reconstruction 6.84



L' D2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R D L2 B' L B' F' L' D R'

y
B R' D2 R D' R' D // xxcross (only planned the red-green pair)
y2 U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // f2l3
y U2 L' U L y' U R U' R' // f2l4
U' r U R' U R U2 r' // oll
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // pll
nice 4 rotations instead of 0


I did this with the WRM, I just cleaned it and set it up (50k in the core, 30k (I think) on the tracks and then just 10k whenever it gets to fast) and it is really good, probably my main


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 1, 2020)

Since ive switched to roux, im consistently sub 13 with roux and ZZ, and Sub 12 with petrus and CFOP
First solve was pretty bad tho
1.CFOP 2.Petrus 3.ZZ 4.Roux 5.CFOP 11.91 ao5 with the big 4

currentbesttime11.6410.53mo311.9111.54ao511.9111.91

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 5/5
mean: 11.91511.6411.91-412.40--311.68--210.53--113.30--


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 2, 2020)

I finally finished my last COLL set of H. That brings the count up to 354/494, which is roughly ~72% of ZBLL.

Now all I have left are L (which are just TU inverses), and Sune and Anti Sune (which are mostly mirrors and inverses of each other). All together, there are about 30 unique algs that I need to learn, but probably more because inverses/mirrors aren't always the best. Regardless, learning the algs usually isn't the part that's hard; it's the recognition and association which is difficult.


3 months and 3 sets. Let's see if I can finish by the end of the year.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 2, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-02
single: 15.05

Time List:
1. 15.05 F' L U2 L2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 B L' B D' U' F2 D2

I need to calm down


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 2, 2020)

Got my first sub-19 ao100 with ZZ-CT, 18.95.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 2, 2020)

Did some 2x2 solves after 2-3 months of 2x2 neglect. instead of my Valk 2 or MGC, I decided to use my old Weipo, and got a PB average.

avg of 5: 4.66

Time List:
1. 5.61 F' U2 F U' R2 U' R U2 R' F'
2. (6.84) U R F2 U' F U R2 U F'
3. 3.53 R' F' R2 U' F U F2 U F
4. 4.84 F' R2 F U' F' U' F R2 U2
5. (3.20) R U R' U' R' U2 F R2 F2

Edit: I use LBL


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 3, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-03
avg of 200: 13.92
sub 14


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 3, 2020)

I finally changed my G Perms from some really bad algs to the standard RUD algs (R2F2 one for Gc)


----------



## effperm (Oct 3, 2020)

i got the square-1 world best of 0.02 like a few months ago
here is the recon


scramble: 

// csp
// co
// pbl

thanks sam fang for your epic pbl tutorials


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 3, 2020)

Yesterday, somehow I got a sub-10 PB single of 8.60, with a PLL skip, but still, PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-03
single: 8.60

Time List:
1. 8.60 U B' L D B U R2 D F' L D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' L2 U'


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, I got a 2x2 speed cube for the first time yesterday, the MoYu WeiPo WRM. My previous times were averaging 2 minutes, as I was struggling with the cube (obviously) and had a really back-woods way of solving that wasn’t codified.

I got the cube, learned most of the algorithms in the instruction booklet that came with it, and spent about half and hour cubing before timing myself. I got several new records, culminating in a 13.72 seconds!

Just goes to show how important it is to have the proper equipment and some good algorithms!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 3, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Well, I got a 2x2 speed cube for the first time yesterday, the MoYu WeiPo WRM. My previous times were averaging 2 minutes, as I was struggling with the cube (obviously) and had a really back-woods way of solving that wasn’t codified.
> 
> I got the cube, learned most of the algorithms in the instruction booklet that came with it, and spent about half and hour cubing before timing myself. I got several new records, culminating in a 13.72 seconds!
> 
> Just goes to show how important it is to have the proper equipment and some good algorithms!


2x2 is my favorite event! Once you get about sub-8 or sub-10, I would start learning Ortega, which is only 12 algorithms (you probably already know at least 3 of them), but can get you really fast. (I average sub-4.5 with it.)


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 3, 2020)

7.21 PB Mo3 and first time I got 2 sub-7s in a row
1. 7.71 U' R2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L' D B' D2 B2 F' L' B @2020-10-03 18:56:33
2. 6.93 D2 L2 B U2 L2 F U2 F D2 F' R2 D F U' B' D2 F2 R D2 L @2020-10-03 18:56:58
3. 6.98 B D B' D R D R U2 L R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' @2020-10-03 18:57:24
WRM is too good


Spoiler: Solve 1 - 7.71



U' R2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L' D B' D2 B2 F' L' B

y z2
D R' L2 D' R // cross
U' R U R' U R U' R' // f2l1
y' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // f2l2
y' U L' U2 L U' L' U L // f2l3
y' R' U R // f2l4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // oll
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // pll
57/7.71 = 7.39 tps





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 6.93



D2 L2 B U2 L2 F U2 F D2 F' R2 D F U' B' D2 F2 R D2 L

y
D' F R' D F' // cross
U L U' L' // f2l1
U' R U R' y' L U L' // f2l2
R U' R' // f2l3
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l4
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // oll
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 // pll
45/6.93 = 6.49 tps





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 6.98



B D B' D R D R U2 L R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U'

y' z2
L2 U R U2 R // cross
y U' R U R' // f2l1
y' R U' R' y' U R' U' R // f2l2
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // f2l3
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l4
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // oll
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // pll
56/6.98 = 8.02 tps


it literally took me around 2 hours to reconstruct solves 1 and 3 because I didn't think I did something that bad on solve 1 and because I'm an idiot.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 4, 2020)

finally got an sub 1 min ao3, well its in total 13 solves, but one is a dnf:
times:
1:08.43
54.36
50.10 (DNF)
56.30
53.37
1:00.22
1:00.02
(50.31)
1:04.74
1:01.21
1:02.42
57.27
54.92
idk what the scrambles are
first time making a solve sheet


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 4, 2020)

F R E E F O P
CFOP PBao12/ao5
started with XCross or 2x2x2 every solve except the last one, were cross was objectively optimal

currentbesttime11.9110.31mo311.6311.03ao511.6611.28ao1211.5511.55
Extended this to an ao25

currentbesttime11.099.66mo310.6010.60ao511.2110.43ao1210.9210.84ao2511.1811.18

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 25/25
mean: 11.162511.0911.2110.92249.6611.2110.842311.0511.2111.002211.7611.4510.982111.4810.9410.992011.1010.5810.951910.2310.6511.041811.7710.7311.181710.2410.4311.121610.4110.7311.121511.2910.8811.271410.5011.0811.351310.3811.2711.421211.9111.6611.551110.8411.56-1012.1311.59-911.0711.28-812.0011.58-711.6211.58-611.1511.46-510.3111.63-411.97--312.01--211.25--111.66--


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 5, 2020)

Took another chunk off my 8x8 PB, now down to 42m18s, despite double edge & pll parities.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 5, 2020)

666 one-handed, 6:28.42 ao5 and 6:17.60 single. (PB single before today was 6:43.54, and every solve in the ao5 was better than that. Messed up a lot in these solves too (3: accidentally did L2C on opposite faces; 4: messed up ZBLL; 5: broke up centres during freeslice); I could probably get a sub-6:20 if I just stop being dumb.)

Swapped the stock springs in my Shadow M with those from the Wuhua, and by "swapped" I actually mean my Wuhua is in shambles because the Shadow's springs don't really fit in it and the cube can't stay together without springs. Anyhow, this cube now has garbage corner cutting, but it's also fast and the magnets aren't too strong, which makes it way better than either the stock Shadow M (too slow) or the Wuhua (no magnets) for one-handed solving. I'll probably switch the springs back soon.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 6, 2020)

SUB 15 SINGLE 4 MONTHS IN!!!!!!!!!


1. 13.98 L F' D' B2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 R' U2 B' L' B2 F' U R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 6, 2020)

Sub-30 megaminx single on cam!


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 6, 2020)

I finally learned full 2LLL (Full OLL+PLL)


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Sub-30 megaminx single on cam!


Your mean is 40.00
I am happier towards that compared to the actual solve


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

Got a 10.12 ao5 10.35 ao12 and 10.54 ao25
very close to sub ten, trying to look ahead to first pair as much as possible, once i get that down every solve i should be sub 10 or almost almost sub 10


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 7, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Got a 10.12 ao5 10.35 ao12 and 10.54 ao25
> very close to sub ten, trying to look ahead to first pair as much as possible, once i get that down every solve i should be sub 10 or almost almost sub 10


You use CFOP now? Awesome!


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You use CFOP now? Awesome!


More like "freefop"
trying to restrict myself to cross+1 at the moment to be able to fall back on and always be able to lookahead to first pair,
usually start with Xcross/XXcross/222/223


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 7, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> I finally learned full 2LLL (Full OLL+PLL)



Nice!
now your thread needs to be changed to ZBLL


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Nice!
> now your thread needs to be changed to ZBLL


ok but ima go COLL first and it wont start until i refresh my 2x2 OH comp which will be at around 12:30PM EST like it would be every Wednsday. After I am done with COLL, i probably will go with OLLCP after that then ZBLL. Then 1LLL which will be 500-1000 less algs because of the algsets before that.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 7, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> ok but ima go COLL first and it wont start until i refresh my 2x2 OH comp which will be at around 12:30PM EST like it would be every Wednsday. After I am done with COLL, i probably will go with OLLCP after that then ZBLL. Then 1LLL which will be 500-1000 less algs because of the algsets before that.



Don't learn full 1lll is a bad idea


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Don't learn full 1lll is a bad idea


im not gonna use it for speedsolving primarily lol. I just wanna learn algs. Sure its a bad idea but i had many bad ideas that turned good. This one probably wont be one of those.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 7, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> im not gonna use it for speedsolving primarily lol. I just wanna learn algs. Sure its a bad idea but i had many bad ideas that turned good. This one probably wont be one of those.



you could use it for FMC. might be good idea


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> you could use it for FMC. might be good idea


ye im not an fmc fan but that could be good.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Don't learn full 1lll is a bad idea


jabari nuurudin already knows 1/3 and is still learning, while succesfully using it in speed solves(1LLL)


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> jabari nuurudin already knows 1/3 and is still learning, while succesfully using it in speed solves(1LLL)


is that Last Layer King?


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> is that Last Layer King?


nope, someone else that also focuses on algs,
he was the first to learn ZBLL and actually use it well in solves.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 7, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> jabari nuurudin already knows 1/3 and is still learning, while succesfully using it in speed solves(1LLL)


im sorry but comparing 1305 to 3915 is silly


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> im sorry but comparing 1305 to 3915 is silly


....hes not done obviosly lol also thats not how it works,
you dont need to know all of 1ll to use it,
bieng able to do 1ll ~1/3 of solves is still a gigantic advantage.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 7, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> ....hes not done obviosly lol also thats not how it works,
> you dont need to know all of 1ll to use it,
> bieng able to do 1ll ~1/3 of solves is still a gigantic advantage.


o na i meant don't learn FULL 1LLL. ZBLL, TripodLL and OLLCP are definately worth it


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> o na i meant don't learn FULL 1LLL. ZBLL, TripodLL and OLLCP are definately worth it


you learn zbll than tripod than ollcp,
than the rest of the 1LLL cases
those are all 1llll cases,
also the rest of 1LLL is mostly at least a little worth it


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> you learn zbll than tripod than ollcp,
> than the rest of the 1LLL cases
> those are all 1llll cases,
> also the rest of 1LLL is mostly at least a little worth it


thanks but im postponing me learning COLL, my main 3x3 is currently missing and i cant start until i have it back. I dont care if I have 8 or 9 other ones. I need my main. I probably will do a CLL quest soon but not on a new thread.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 7, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> thanks but im postponing me learning COLL, my main 3x3 is currently missing and i cant start until i have it back. I dont care if I have 8 or 9 other ones. I need my main. I probably will do a CLL quest soon but not on a new thread.


yay! not on a new thread, thankyou!


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

yay i found my missing 3x3 so ima do COLL instead of CLL for 2x2. It wont be until later today i rename my OLL quest to COLL


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 8, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> o na i meant don't learn FULL 1LLL. ZBLL, TripodLL and OLLCP are definately worth it


OLLCP isn't worth it, many cases have trash algs.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 8, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> OLLCP isn't worth it, many cases have trash algs.


OLLCP is worth learning first if you eventually learn 1llll(and only use those OLLCPs in there respective 1LLL cases)


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 9, 2020)

i got my first timed solve on the master kilominx today a few hours after i got it in the mail today. 19:37.220. I hope to get a sub-19 minute solve soon.

Edit: the second solve was a sub-17:30 at 17:28.513

Another Edit: The third solve was a DNF because an accidental timer stoppage at 12:07.784 for a DNF Mo3. Not a good start for my first master kilominx Mo3.

Yet another Edit: I just finished my first ever Ao5 on the master kilominx and here are the times:
1. 19:37.220
2. 17.28.513
3. DNF (timer stop in middle of solve)
4. 17:35.969
5. 14:24.842
Ao5: 18:13.901
tomorrow will probably finish my first ever Ao12

More editing: I got my first sub-14 of 13:35.774 topping off my PB Ao5 of 16:29.775. Thats my first sub-16:30 Ao5.

Even More Editing: I got my first ever sub-12:30 of 12:26.117 to top off my PB Ao5 (first sub-15:30) of 15:12.195

A little more editing: PB A5 14:07.796 (will probably be beaten soon)


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 9, 2020)

Got a 31.75 seconds on the 3x3, using the Gan 354. That’s down from 35.49 seconds. Almost broke the 30-second mark!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 9, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Got a 31.75 seconds on the 3x3, using the Gan 354. That’s down from 35.49 seconds. Almost broke the 30-second mark!


You’ll be sub-30 and beyond in no time! I was looking back at my old PB sheet, and in February 2019, my PB single was a 26, and I’ve already gotten 2 sub-11s in just a little over 1.5 years!


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 9, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Took another chunk off my 8x8 PB, now down to 42m18s, despite double edge & pll parities.


At last, broke the 8m barrier for 5x5. 

7m48.9s

Also, just broke 40m on 8x8! : 39m38.9s!  (edge parity only)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 9, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-09
avg of 5: 17.61

Time List:
1. 17.45 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 L' D2 L' D R' B U' L U 
2. (14.86) R2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' L' U' L F' D F' U' F U2 
3. 18.03 D2 U2 B U2 B D2 R2 B2 F D2 B U' B' U2 F' L' F2 L2 R' B' 
4. (23.40) R B D B2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 D' U2 L D' 
5. 17.34 F' D L' D' F B' D' B2 L R2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 F L2


----------



## Ianwubby (Oct 9, 2020)

7.49 3x3 PB single! Previous PB was 7.50, set back in 2017 before I took a real long break from cubing.

B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L D2 F' D L2 U L' D2 R' U //scramble

z2 //inspection
D' L D //X-Cross
R' U R U' R' U' R //F2L-2
L U L' U y' R U' R' //F2L-3
L' U L U y' R U R' U2' R U' R' //F2L-4
U F' r U R' U' r' F R //OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' //PLL

49 htm / 7.49 seconds = 6.54 tps


----------



## Julian (Oct 10, 2020)

25.84 4x4 single alg.cubing



Spoiler



U' R U' B' D2 u F2 U' R2 u2 F2 L F2 B f r F R D2 f2 r2 f U2 L' f2 L R2 F' B' f R r2 f2 u f u2 U r' U2 f2

y2 z F' D' r U' r' U r' // yellow centre
y F' l' U2 l // white

z' x' U' r2 D' // blue cross edge
(r x') U // red
x F r' U' r F' // orange

r U' 3r2 r U' r' U r' // red centre
3r' U' 2L2 U2 2L2 // blue
2L' U 3r' r2 U2 // orange, green
U' R U r' (3r L) F' (L2 z') // green cross edge

u' y' L U' L' (U y') R' U' R // BR
(U y') R' U' R u // YO, BO
U2 F R' F' R u' U R U' R' u // L3E

R U2 R' L U' L' // BO
U' R' U R (U' y) R U R' // GO
(U y') R U' R' U' L' U' L // BR
U' R U' R' U R U R' // GR
U' 3r U R' U' 3r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 10, 2020)

first sub 10 solve. (Also sub-11)
Scramble: R F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 D B2 D' L R' F R U'
Inspection: x2
X-Cross: D RW U2 RW' R' B U R' U' R'
2nd Pair: U R U' R'
3rd Pair: U R' U' R
4th Pair: U L U'L'
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U' R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R

4.01 TPS
39 Moves

This solve was so good it has no rotations.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 10, 2020)

Got my first ever sub-10 on clock!
single: 9.30

Time List:
1. 9.30 UR2+ DR3+ DL3- UL1- U1- R6+ D3- L6+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R6+ D0+ L2- ALL4- UR DR DL UL

Very easy scramble, the "cross groups" (not sure what they are called but it's like cross clocks that are similar) were very good on this one.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 11, 2020)

Finally broke the 20m barrier for 7x7! 
19m35s


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 11, 2020)

First sub-17 ao12 with ZZ-CT


Spoiler: time list



Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-11
avg of 12: 16.91

Time List:
1. 17.84 D R B2 F2 R B2 F2 L' F2 U2 L R2 B' L2 U' R B' U2 L U' 
2. 16.15 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 B2 L R U B2 U B' R F' R 
3. 15.76 L2 B R2 B' U L' F' D' B2 U B2 U F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R' F2 
4. 20.40 R' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R U2 F' R2 D' B' F' L2 U F' R 
5. (23.88) F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L D U' B F2 L' D B F' 
6. 16.70 F2 L2 B R' F' B' L U' B U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 
7. 16.26 L2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B' L' B2 R' F' L D F2 U L' 
8. 15.92 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' R' D2 F D B' F2 L2 B' F' 
9. (13.69) R F' D R L' U2 L U' B' L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 
10. 17.88 B' U L' D R' F U F' U B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L' 
11. 14.67 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R D' B' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L' D B2 
12. 17.55 D2 L' F' D' R' F' D U2 L' U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' R'


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 11, 2020)

clok pb also rounded number, Nice
Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-11
avg of 12: 11.00

Time List:
1. (9.70) UR4- DR6+ DL0+ UL3- U4+ R0+ D6+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R1- D3- L0+ ALL5- UR UL 
2. 11.61 UR5- DR1- DL1- UL6+ U4+ R1+ D4- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R6+ D2- L0+ ALL1- DR DL UL 
3. 11.25 UR2+ DR1+ DL5- UL5+ U2- R1+ D4+ L2- ALL1- y2 U2- R5- D0+ L2- ALL5- UR DL UL 
4. 10.48 UR5- DR3+ DL2- UL0+ U4+ R0+ D5- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R6+ D4- L5- ALL1+ UR DR 
5. 11.09 UR4+ DR1- DL3- UL4- U2+ R1- D3- L2- ALL5+ y2 U1- R5+ D5+ L3+ ALL2+ UR 
6. 10.13 UR6+ DR4- DL6+ UL3- U4- R1+ D2+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U1- R2+ D2- L1- ALL3- UR DL UL 
7. (12.63) UR4+ DR6+ DL4- UL5+ U5+ R5- D3- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R4+ D1+ L4+ ALL3- 
8. 9.87 UR2- DR4- DL5- UL1- U5+ R4+ D4- L2- ALL6+ y2 U2- R4+ D1+ L1+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 
9. 10.46 UR2- DR6+ DL2- UL3+ U6+ R5+ D3+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R4- D0+ L2- ALL0+ DR DL UL 
10. 11.29 UR1+ DR2- DL3- UL5- U3+ R6+ D5+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U1+ R6+ D0+ L5- ALL4- UR UL 
11. 11.53 UR2- DR3- DL3+ UL4- U4+ R4- D3+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R2+ D2+ L3- ALL1+ DR DL 
12. 12.30 UR1+ DR2- DL2+ UL1+ U1+ R1- D5+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL2+ UR DR UL


----------



## Ianwubby (Oct 12, 2020)

7.30 3x3 PB single, previous PB was 7.49 set 2 days ago lol.

U2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L' D2 L2 U' L2 U' //scramble

z2 y' //inspection
R2' F R y' M' U2' M //X-Cross
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L-2
y R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L-3
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2' R' //F2L-4
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' . U' //OLL+PLL Skip

49 htps / 7.30 seconds = 6.71 htps


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 12, 2020)

Not an accomplishment as such, but I've just ordered a 10x10 & 11x11, so watch this space. 

They've arrived (both MFJS Meilongs), and are surpringly smooth-turning. No idea how long they'll take to solve though, possibly 1.5 hours for the 10, and 2h for the 11?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

i lowered my f2l down after some time and plan to do it at least 30 seconds
also planning to get sub 40
at 3x3


----------



## Scollier (Oct 12, 2020)

I just got my first sub 30 on 3x3 (29.36) after about 2 months of interrupted cubing. I know full intuitive F2L, beginner OLL, and beginner PLL. Are there any other techniques that you would recommend to improve my times even more? It would be great if I could hear from you


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 13, 2020)

Congrats. Now it's time to learn Full OLL and PLL (Probably PLL first, but thats just the order I'm doing it in. There's a whole thread dedicated to this stuff and it's linked here


----------



## Zubin Park (Oct 13, 2020)

Yep, made by me!


----------



## CFOPboi (Oct 13, 2020)

I recommend learning some easy plls like J perms, or commonly occurring plls like the G perms. I wouldn't bother with things like N perms, or anything uncommon like that yet. You could also learn some better finger tricks for your algorithms. And by the way, congrats!


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 13, 2020)

Scollier said:


> I just got my first sub 30 on 3x3 (29.36) after about 2 months of interrupted cubing. I know full intuitive F2L, beginner OLL, and beginner PLL. Are there any other techniques that you would recommend to improve my times even more? It would be great if I could hear from you



I would say that you maybe start learning the basic PLLs or the easiest ones and just do some solves to get things more into practice and muscle memory. And there's also a thread like this to post your accomplishments and also a thread like this and this to ask questions like that on 3x3.

anyway, congrats!



MJS Cubing said:


> Congrats. Now it's time to learn Full OLL and PLL (Probably PLL first, but thats just the order I'm doing it in. There's a whole thread dedicated to this stuff and it's linked here



Ah yes, that guide is really good for CFOP users and is awesome that @Zubin Park created it and also is updating it for_* free*_!!! So be sure to check it out.


----------



## MarkA64 (Oct 13, 2020)

Congrats! Definitely learn more LL algs since F2L will come naturally with lots of solves! Good luck!


----------



## White KB (Oct 13, 2020)

I solved a 2x2 Blindfolded in front of my entire English class.
It all started on mask break last week (we spread out, take masks off, talk at a distance, etc.) when I decided to do it. It was a success, and some people saw it. A lot of people were talking about it, and the teacher asked me if I would do it for the class. I said sure.
OK, so yesterday, Monday October 12, 2020, at the beginning of 4th block, I get up to the front of the class, and my teacher is scrambling it with the class watching. It's a bit nerve-wracking.
He hands it to me, and someone starts their stopwatch like he told them, as per my suggestions to be as close to WCA guidelines as possible.
I inspect and don the blindfold. It's a 4-letter memo. I turn the cube, take off the blindfold, and it's 1 swap off. (Literally just a Y perm w/ no AUF)
My English teacher asks me to give it another try since it was so close, and I say yes.
The next time, it's a 10-letter memo, if you include two corner twists. I do the 6 swaps, and those corners remain. I forget how to swap those, rotate them using an alg I know (by doing z' R'D'RDR'D'RDU'D'R'DRD'R'DRU) As I do the final move, the entire class cheers. They were cheering my last name over and over. It was great.
So yeah.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 14, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-14
avg of 5: 9.49

Time List:
1. (8.75) UR6+ DR2- DL2- UL1+ U5+ R1- D1- L1+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R1+ D1- L6+ ALL5+ DR 
2. (10.50) UR0+ DR5- DL1+ UL1- U4+ R6+ D2+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R5- D4+ L1+ ALL2- UR DR DL 
3. 9.01+ UR4- DR2+ DL2+ UL1+ U1- R3- D6+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R5- D3- L1- ALL4- UR DR DL UL 
4. 9.36 UR4- DR3- DL5+ UL5+ U4- R2- D5- L5- ALL3- y2 U0+ R1+ D4- L1+ ALL5- DR UL 
5. 10.09 UR1+ DR2- DL3+ UL6+ U3- R4+ D6+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R3+ D1+ L1- ALL6+
first sub 10 avg on clock I just got the QIYI a week ago. Never had one before,


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 15, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Finished another 10k session (early Jan to today).
> 
> # of sub-10 singles: 95 → 184 (almost double!)
> # of sub-9 singles: 11 → 25 (more than double!)
> ...


Closed off my fourth 10k session (4th June to today).

# of sub-10 singles: 184 → 291 (was hoping to hit 300…)
# of sub-9 singles: 25 → 56 (still more than double!)
# of sub-8 singles: 1 → 8 (neato)
DNFs: 37 → 44 (not good…)
Average: 13.437 → 12.990
Median: 13.250 → 12.817
Best ao1000: 13.022 → 12.772

Also finally switched from middle-ring to pinky-ring D2 for the A perms (somewhere around the 8000th solve in). Didn't learn any new ZBLL cases, though I did switch out a couple of algs here and there and replaced/added some OLL algs.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 15, 2020)

Well, I completed my first 10x10 solve! 

It took me 1h44m3s, (with 2 edge & PLL parity)

Splits : 

C1 12:33
C2 11:19
C3 10:29
C4 19:14 
C5/6 12:15
1ST 8 19:48
L4 12:28
3X3+P 5:37

Way faster than my first 9*9 in fact!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

3rd ever sub-1 2x2 single, which is a PB2.

R2 U R F' R F2 R2 F2 R'


Spoiler: Solution



x2 U R U' R' U'



EDIT: Actually 4th ever. I have 2 0.9s and 2 0.7s.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 16, 2020)

Finally, finally broke the 1h barrier for 9x9 - just! 

59m52s, was pretty hairy there at the end when I knew I was close.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 16, 2020)

And now, what you've been waiting for... the 11x11 solve...

1h51m55s

C1 15:38
C2 15:27
C3 14:37
C4 13:32
C5/6 14:08
1st 8 16:00
L4 18:11
3x3 4:21

Pleased with the consistency of centres & 1st 8 edges, but screwed up the parity on last 4. Only 7 minutes longer than my 10x10 yesterday.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 16, 2020)

I broke my 2x2 PB for the first time in over a year and a half.

OLD: 1.04
NEW: 1.018

4-mover

Scramble: F R F R F2 U F' R2 U'

Solution: (z' y) R2 U' R U'

Last Layer Skip lol


This also resorted to a PB Ao12
1. (1.018) F R F R F2 U F' R2 U'
2. 3.994 U2 R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 F' R'
3. 4.730 U' F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R'
4. 5.595 F U R' U2 F' U R2 U2 R'
5. 5.742 U' R F' R2 F' U F' U2 R2 F'
6. 5.111 R' F R' F U' R2 F U F'
7. 4.182 R U F2 R' F U2 F2 U' F2
8. 5.600 R2 F2 R' U' F2 R U' R2 U' F'
9. 5.185 U2 F' U R' U' F2 R2 U2 R'
10. (6.718) R2 F2 R F2 R' U F' R F2
11. 4.030 R F' U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F'
12. 3.975 F' R F U' R U2 R' U R2
Ao12: 4.814

There is a couple more VERY lucky solves in there


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 17, 2020)

when i was doing last layer only solves to practice on my 4LLL
so i was doing one of the LL solves but i only and i did 2 look oll super fast and then i did CPLL and when i did CPLL i got an EPLL skip and i had to AUF to just solve the cube and i got a 3.34 LL solve

LAST LAYER IN 3 SECONDS!????


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 17, 2020)

finally a sub 30 f2l average! Planning to get sub 25 in f2l
You can just download the txt file and import from cstimer.net and you can see the times and scrambles
session 1 is all f2l only solves
session 2 are just last layer solves i did for fun.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 18, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Finally, finally broke the 1h barrier for 9x9 - just!
> 
> 59m52s, was pretty hairy there at the end when I knew I was close.



Absolutely destroyed that time today... 51m38s! 

Strangely, it didn't feel that quick - I guess I was in the zone. 

Also, knocked another 44s off my 8x8 pb, now 38m47s.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Oct 19, 2020)

I've been trying since summer to get a sub-10 average, and despite not cubing much since school started, I just got 9.55!

9.965 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 F' L' B' L2 B2 L' F' L' B' 
9.297 D B L F D' L D2 L' F2 U2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F 
(13.896) R2 D R F2 R' U2 B' L U' F2 R2 U2 R L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 
9.408 D B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B L R2 D' U' B U B 
(9.147) U' R' L F' D F' R B D' B2 U F2 U L2 F2 U D2 B2 R' B'


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 19, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Well, I completed my first 10x10 solve!
> 
> It took me 1h44m3s, (with 2 edge & PLL parity)
> 
> ...


 My 2nd solve was *way* better : 1hr12m40s


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 20, 2020)

13.58 D2 F R U' R2 D2 B' D' L D' R2 D F2 U' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 20, 2020)

Dear fellow speedsolvers,
Currently at around 7:40 am EDT/4:40 am PDT on October 13, 2020, I got a 4x4 personal best, that smashed my previous record of _1:31.671_. It is now _1:28.489_! Here is the scramble: *Dw Bw2 Lw2 Dw’ F’ Rw Uw Fw R’ Dw2 Fw L’ U’ Bw’ Rw’ D2 F L Uw2 Bw2 R2 Dw F Lw’ Dw’ B2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw’ D Fw2 L’ D’ Fw2 L’ U2 F9 Lw2 U2*.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 20, 2020)

LNBFilms said:


> Dear fellow speedsolvers,
> Currently at around 7:40 am EDT/4:40 am PDT on October 13, 2020, I got a 4x4 personal best, that smashed my previous record of _1:31.671_. It is now _1:28.489_! Here is the scramble: *Dw Bw2 Lw2 Dw’ F’ Rw Uw Fw R’ Dw2 Fw L’ U’ Bw’ Rw’ D2 F L Uw2 Bw2 R2 Dw F Lw’ Dw’ B2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw’ D Fw2 L’ D’ Fw2 L’ U2 F9 Lw2 U2*.



Aight thanks for the exact time, now I can finally start my spreadsheet of everyone's 4x4 pb's and when they were done


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 20, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Aight thanks for the exact time, now I can finally start my spreadsheet of everyone's 4x4 pb's and when they were done


Lol nice joke. Did you see the “around” word? (That is actually a great idea ngl)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 20, 2020)

LNBFilms said:


> Lol nice joke. Did you see the “around” word? (That is actually a great idea ngl)


still more accurate than yesterday


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 20, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> still more accurate than yesterday


Good point...


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Oct 20, 2020)

well i have had my clock for about 2 weeks now and this is my average lmao idk if that is good but I think so!


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 21, 2020)

Dumbest 2x2 Solve of ALL TIME


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 21, 2020)

Doubled the number of sub-10 solves I have on cam in the span of a few minutes.

(Probably not as impressive if you consider that I only had two sub-10s on cam up to now and I just got two more.)



LNBFilms said:


> Here is the scramble: *Dw Bw2 Lw2 Dw’ F’ Rw Uw Fw R’ Dw2 Fw L’ U’ Bw’ Rw’ D2 F L Uw2 Bw2 R2 Dw F Lw’ Dw’ B2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw’ D Fw2 L’ D’ Fw2 L’ U2 F9 Lw2 U2*.


>F9
:thinking:


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 22, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Doubled the number of sub-10 solves I have on cam in the span of a few minutes.
> 
> (Probably not as impressive if you consider that I only had two sub-10s on cam up to now and I just got two more.)
> 
> ...



Why does that relate to my post?


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 22, 2020)

LNBFilms said:


> Why does that relate to my post?


The first part is unrelated to the second part.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 22, 2020)

I was practicing 2x2 then got a sub-7 average with a *36* in it

1. 8.448 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U 
2. 5.846 U' R U' R2 F2 U' R U F' 
3. 5.898 R2 U2 F' U R U2 R F U2 
4. (5.339) U2 F' U R' F R2 U' F2 U' 
5. (36.201) R2 U' R F' U2 R U2 F' R2

Ao5: 6.731


----------



## Skilltoy-supaboi (Oct 22, 2020)

I finally learned f2l and with the came a 32 second time.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 22, 2020)

Little bit different today, but I made it to 14 without dying. Don't know what cubes I got yet.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 23, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-23
avg of 5: 28.93

Time List:
1. 27.80 L' R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 U B' D' U F2 R' F U2 
2. (31.53) D R' D F2 D B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' B L' F R2 F D B2 L2 
3. (27.11) D' L' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U B' U' B2 F' U' L R' B 
4. 27.88+ R L D' L U' B L U2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 D2 B2 R2 D F' 
5. 31.10 D2 F' L D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B' U L2 D' L2 R F
first sub 30 oh ao5


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 24, 2020)

I now know full COLL


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 25, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-25
avg of 5: 16.72

Time List:
1. 15.58 R F R B2 D L2 F2 B' D F2 B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 
2. 19.19 U' B L' U B2 U' B2 R' U' D R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 
3. (22.52) U' L F' D B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R D2 R U2 R2 F L 
4. 15.38 R' U' B U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 L D' B2 L F R F2 
5. (15.15) F R' F2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 L U2 B' R2 F U2 R

absolutely demolished my Pb Ao5


----------



## Ghaleon (Oct 26, 2020)

I am now solving the 3x3 in less than a minute, consistently (in most solves). I changed from the Beginner's Method to the Fridrich Method and my times didn't improve. It didn't matter, I kept practicing. Then a few weeks ago I got the feeling that I was recognizing the different instances of F2L faster, and that my times have improved slightly. I timed myself and I was right. I went from a few seconds more than a minute in most solves to a few seconds less than a minute in most solves. Of course, that's assuming I don't make any mistakes. Anyway, I am very happy and proud. All I did was practice and practice.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 27, 2020)

my PB on kilo is 35 but this 41 was a last layer skip

1. 41.504 
+- +- +- -- -- U
-- +- -+ -+ -+ U'
++ -+ ++ ++ -- U

lol this was funny


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 28, 2020)

I setup my Valk Elite today (feels really nice now) and did some solves, tied my Ao100 PB and got my first sub-10 Ao200.
I got some nice singles and my second sub-8 Ao5 too.


Spoiler: Times and Scrambles



Ao200: 9.97
1. 9.75 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 F L2 R' B' U' B' D @2020-10-28 14:46:29 
2. 9.34 B2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 L D2 F2 U' L U2 L2 B F' L' B R2 @2020-10-28 14:47:03 
3. 9.51 U' D' F' R2 F2 R' B' U2 R U' L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 @2020-10-28 14:47:25 
4. 10.40 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F R D B2 D U2 F' R @2020-10-28 14:47:48 
5. 10.35 B R' L' U L' F' L U F2 D2 F R2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F R2 D2 @2020-10-28 14:48:15 
6. 9.77 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B' R2 F2 R' D' F L B F2 L D U @2020-10-28 14:48:52 
7. 9.80 B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B' R U' F D U R' U @2020-10-28 14:49:21 
8. 9.63 L' R2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D B' U' B' R' B D' B2 L F' @2020-10-28 14:49:44 
9. 8.29 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R D L' D2 B2 U' F' R2 F' R2 @2020-10-28 14:50:14 
10. 10.11 B' F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F U' L' F' R2 B2 F U2 @2020-10-28 14:50:40 
11. 9.29 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R U' R2 U R D F' D B' @2020-10-28 14:51:03 
12. 8.62 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B R B U' R B' D2 B' D' B2 @2020-10-28 14:51:23 
13. 11.94 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 L F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B' F' U' B' L2 R @2020-10-28 14:51:51 
14. 9.75 B2 R D' R2 U L D F R U2 R F2 R' B2 R2 L U2 D2 L @2020-10-28 14:52:28 
15. 8.02 R U2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 D F2 L' U F U' R F' @2020-10-28 14:52:53 
16. 9.39 F2 R D2 F' U2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 U' F' U' @2020-10-28 14:53:17 
17. 10.70 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' F U B D L R B' D R' @2020-10-28 14:53:48 
18. 9.23 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' B L' R2 D' R B' U' R' B2 @2020-10-28 14:54:20 
19. 8.56 U' R' L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' L' D R' B2 U R2 @2020-10-28 14:55:03 
20. 10.21 D L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 D2 L' F' D U2 L B' D2 F L2 U @2020-10-28 14:55:29 
21. (12.94) D' F R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 F D L' R2 F U B2 D' @2020-10-28 14:56:08 
22. 12.32+ D' F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 F' U' F' D' L D' L2 R D' U' @2020-10-28 14:56:49 
23. 10.00 D' B D' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' L' B U2 R U R' @2020-10-28 14:57:18 
24. 8.52 D' B2 U2 L' U' R U2 B L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 D' R2 U R2 F' @2020-10-28 14:57:55 
25. 8.76 B R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 D' L2 U F' R' U B D2 B F U @2020-10-28 14:58:23 
26. 8.38 F U2 B D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F R' D2 L B D2 L @2020-10-28 14:58:42 
27. 9.63 F' D2 L2 B' R' L' B R' L2 U2 R2 U' D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D R2 F @2020-10-28 14:59:08 
28. (DNF(10.20)) D' L2 U F L D' R D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F' @2020-10-28 14:59:41 
29. 10.31 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 B L' D2 L2 R F' R2 B' F2 @2020-10-28 15:00:05 
30. (7.32) R F R2 D2 U2 B2 L' R2 B2 L D2 R' U2 D F U2 R B' L R' @2020-10-28 15:00:34 
31. 10.80 R' B U2 D2 R' L D' F2 R' F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 @2020-10-28 15:01:04 
32. 9.27 U' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' F U' B' U R F' U L B' L2 @2020-10-28 15:01:29 
33. 9.00 B' D2 F2 R' D' B R2 D' B2 L2 U D2 F2 R2 F2 B' L @2020-10-28 15:01:53 
34. 8.87 B2 U D2 B2 F' R2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R F D B2 R U' L2 @2020-10-28 15:02:19 
35. 11.28 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 R' D' B' L B2 D F U' B U @2020-10-28 15:02:40 
36. 8.83 B' L2 B D R L' U' L B2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 B2 R U2 B2 F R @2020-10-28 15:03:07 
37. 10.22 F D' F2 D2 R U L' B U' B R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 D2 @2020-10-28 15:03:27 
38. (7.40) D2 F L2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 L' D' F' D F' D R D' @2020-10-28 15:03:57 
39. 8.53 R' B2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F U F2 R' B D2 R' B2 @2020-10-28 15:04:22 
40. 9.05 L2 U B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L' D' U' F' L2 B R F @2020-10-28 15:04:49 
41. 9.96 U F' R2 B L2 B' R2 U2 B2 F2 L B' D B' U' R' D U' @2020-10-28 15:05:13 
42. 9.45 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 L B D' F2 L' D' F' U L' @2020-10-28 15:05:40 
43. 9.91 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U L D' R B L' R2 D R2 @2020-10-28 15:06:41 
44. 8.24 L' U B R B D' F' B2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 L D' @2020-10-28 15:07:02 
45. 10.11 D F2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 B R2 D2 L U' B R U' L F @2020-10-28 15:07:32 
46. 8.17 B' D2 R U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 L B' F' R D R U @2020-10-28 15:07:59 
47. 9.02 L F2 L' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' F R B2 R2 U B' F2 D L' @2020-10-28 15:08:28 
48. 7.87 U2 D B L F2 R B' R2 D B2 U F2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 F' L U' @2020-10-28 15:08:51 
49. 10.26 D' F U2 B R D F' D2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 U' D2 L2 F R @2020-10-28 15:09:25 
50. 12.65+ U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' B R D R' F D' F L' D2 @2020-10-28 15:09:51 
51. 9.63 D2 F D' B' U2 D' R' F D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B L' @2020-10-28 15:10:27 
52. 9.44 F2 R' D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 B' U2 F D2 R' D R B' F' U' R @2020-10-28 15:10:51 
53. 9.06 U' D L U B2 L U F U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' @2020-10-28 15:11:14 
54. 11.01 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F' R B U' R2 F R F2 R' @2020-10-28 15:11:58 
55. 11.02 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U R' D B2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 @2020-10-28 15:12:20 
56. 10.01 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' F' U' R U2 F2 U @2020-10-28 15:12:45 
57. 9.46 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U R' B L F2 D R' F2 @2020-10-28 15:13:11 
58. 11.90 B D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' L U L B2 D2 R' U' @2020-10-28 15:13:36 
59. 11.63 L' B2 U' F L2 D B' L D2 B U2 L2 B R2 D2 B L2 D2 B' L2 @2020-10-28 15:14:06 
60. 12.06 B2 D' U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D L' B' R D2 L F D2 F2 @2020-10-28 15:14:31 
61. 11.53 F D2 R D' R2 B D' R' D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 L @2020-10-28 15:14:59 
62. 11.71 B D2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L F2 U2 D2 F' L2 F D2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 @2020-10-28 15:15:32 
63. 9.86 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F U B2 D' F2 D2 R B U @2020-10-28 15:16:02 
64. 9.40 F' U B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L2 R' B' F' U2 B' L2 R' D L' @2020-10-28 15:16:32 
65. 8.96 L B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D U L F L2 D' B D2 L B @2020-10-28 15:17:01 
66. 9.55 R2 F' L B2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' F D2 L2 D' B' @2020-10-28 15:17:29 
67. (14.08) L' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R F' R2 F' D2 L F U' @2020-10-28 15:17:58 
68. 10.17 R' U F' R B D2 F2 D F' L' D2 L2 D2 R F2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 @2020-10-28 15:18:38 
69. 10.55 U L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 F U2 F D2 R' U' F R' @2020-10-28 15:19:00 
70. 8.75 U2 B U' F' R' U D' L U F2 U B2 U2 D B2 D' R2 L2 U L @2020-10-28 15:19:23 
71. 8.56 D2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B' F2 R' B L' R2 D' B L' F' R2 @2020-10-28 15:19:54 
72. 9.81 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' B' U' F' R' F2 R2 B D2 R' @2020-10-28 15:20:21 
73. 10.40 F U' F2 L B2 L B2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 F R' U' R' U2 L' U @2020-10-28 15:20:51 
74. 10.00 U' B D2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R F R B2 D F2 D2 R @2020-10-28 15:21:47 
75. 11.44 L' U2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F U L2 R F2 D' U2 L @2020-10-28 15:22:15 
76. 10.93 D' B2 R2 U2 L F2 L' U2 L U2 B2 L' D2 B' F' U' F2 L' F' D' R2 @2020-10-28 15:22:50 
77. 10.67 R2 U2 R' U F U' B' D' B R2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 B L' F' @2020-10-28 15:23:17 
78. 8.57 B R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F L D U F2 R U2 @2020-10-28 15:23:39 
79. (7.81) F' U' B' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R B R' U F2 L' D2 @2020-10-28 15:24:06 
80. 9.63 U' B L B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 U B' R' B L F2 U F2 @2020-10-28 15:24:29 
81. 10.48 U2 F' U2 F D2 B U2 L2 F L2 B2 R U' F D' F2 D B L' F' D2 @2020-10-28 15:24:53 
82. (13.76) F' D2 U2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U L' D2 B2 L F2 L B' R' @2020-10-28 15:25:16 
83. 11.46 U' F L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F' U L2 F L' D U L F2 @2020-10-28 15:25:42 
84. (6.58) F2 R F2 R D' F2 B R' L2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 @2020-10-28 15:26:20  
85. 9.99 F' D' B2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 R' F2 D F' L' R D2 @2020-10-28 15:26:46 
86. 10.67 L' F2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L B F' U' F' D U2 @2020-10-28 15:27:16 
87. 8.07 U R2 D2 L' B2 L2 R B2 D2 R' D2 B' L2 F U2 R' D U' R @2020-10-28 15:27:45 
88. 9.68 L2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 F' R B D' R' D' L' D' U' R2 @2020-10-28 15:28:09 
89. 8.31 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' U' F' L D2 B' R' F2 D' U2 @2020-10-28 15:28:34 
90. 9.38 F2 U R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R B' L B' D' F D R2 F2 D' @2020-10-28 15:28:57 
91. 11.57 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' R' B U R2 B' F2 L' F' @2020-10-28 15:29:20 
92. 10.26 U' R' U' F2 R' L' U B' D L2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R' @2020-10-28 15:29:45 
93. 9.60 R F R2 B2 L U B' D2 L' R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 @2020-10-28 15:30:09 
94. 12.79 R2 F2 D' R2 B L2 B2 R F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 @2020-10-28 15:30:38 
95. 9.32 R2 F2 D F D2 B' R F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 D L2 @2020-10-28 15:31:10 
96. 10.33 B L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 B L2 F R U L' B' U' F L2 R B2 @2020-10-28 15:31:39 
97. 9.74 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U B R' D2 U B' R F U' R2 U2 @2020-10-28 15:32:41 
98. 8.88 U2 R' B2 L' B2 R B2 R' F2 L' D2 B L' U' F' R2 B U F' U @2020-10-28 15:33:14 
99. 9.89 F' L' B D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B' R D F L B' L @2020-10-28 15:33:38 
100. 10.76 B' U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' B U' B' F2 L' D R' B' L' @2020-10-28 15:34:09 
101. 8.36 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 L B2 F' L B D' B2 U' B F2 @2020-10-28 15:35:33 
102. 9.66 D L' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L B' L D' R D' B F' @2020-10-28 15:36:05 
103. 11.43 U2 B' D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R' F' D' F2 U2 R F @2020-10-28 15:36:31 
104. 8.93 L2 B' U L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R' D2 L' R2 D2 F' @2020-10-28 15:37:00 
105. 10.26 R' U2 F L U2 B' R' D L2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 F' @2020-10-28 15:37:23 
106. 9.12 R' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 U B U2 F2 U2 L R D @2020-10-28 15:37:49 
107. 9.06 B U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 B' L B R' D F R' @2020-10-28 15:38:12 
108. 11.89 B2 U2 L B2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 U' L' D2 B' R D' F' L' B2 @2020-10-28 15:38:42 
109. 9.57 U2 R U F' D2 B' L' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B L @2020-10-28 15:39:08 
110. 10.65 F B D' R U2 D2 F' U L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D R F2 @2020-10-28 15:39:36 
111. 8.53 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L' R' D' F' U2 R' B' L' R' @2020-10-28 15:40:02 -> 9.85 Ao100 
112. 11.64 F' R F U' L' B' U' B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L F L @2020-10-28 15:40:26 
113. 12.69 D2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 F' D2 B' D2 F' R B2 U2 R2 U' B' L2 F' D @2020-10-28 15:40:57 
114. 10.08 R D F2 R L2 D R F' D B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 @2020-10-28 15:41:41 
115. (13.76+) R U B' L U' F' U' R' L' U2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 @2020-10-28 15:42:09 
116. (12.81+) R U' D B' L' U2 B D2 L' F B U2 L2 F' U2 F B U2 F' U2 L @2020-10-28 15:42:35 
117. (15.91) D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U' L' U2 F D' U2 B2 L F2 U' @2020-10-28 15:43:33 
118. 8.31 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U B L R' D2 R' U L' @2020-10-28 15:44:15 
119. 8.70 R D' B L2 D2 L' U F' R' L' U2 D2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 @2020-10-28 15:44:36 
120. 10.04 D' L2 F L D R' U F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 B' D' @2020-10-28 15:45:02 
121. 8.44 D F R2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U L D F R2 U2 R' U @2020-10-28 15:45:26 
122. 11.09 R' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B R2 B L2 D' B U B' D2 L' F2 D R @2020-10-28 15:45:57 
123. 11.17 F L U2 R B2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B L U2 R U @2020-10-28 15:46:26 
124. 10.88 L2 U2 F D2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 B R2 B U B U2 R D L' F' D2 B @2020-10-28 15:47:02 
125. 10.51 R' B U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 U' F U' L' F' U' B' L @2020-10-28 15:47:37 
126. 8.63 D' R U2 F2 D2 R D2 L' U2 B2 L D2 R2 F' D' R2 D2 R' D2 U B' @2020-10-28 15:48:02 
127. 11.23 L2 D2 B2 L F' U R F D F L2 U2 L2 F R2 F L2 F @2020-10-28 15:48:22 
128. 10.31 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L F2 R2 D L D' F' R F' R' @2020-10-28 15:49:02 
129. 8.63 R' L' D2 F U2 B2 D L B' U2 D2 F2 L' F2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 @2020-10-28 15:49:32 
130. 9.17 L2 U2 R' U L' B R F2 L B2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B U2 F @2020-10-28 15:50:03 
131. (16.56) U2 L' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B U' B' D2 R' U' F D' @2020-10-28 15:50:35 
132. 9.08 L' D F U B U2 B R L F L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 @2020-10-28 15:51:18 
133. 11.05 D' R2 B2 U2 F U2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 R2 D U B R2 F' L' D2 B' @2020-10-28 15:51:39 
134. 8.30 F' D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' R' D F U2 R2 U L' R U2 @2020-10-28 15:52:04 
135. 9.61 L' U' B2 U D R' B' L2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U R @2020-10-28 15:52:27 
136. (15.09) F' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 F' R' B L' R' U' R U' L' B2 @2020-10-28 15:52:50 
137. 9.77 R2 D' F' R2 D U2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L D' B R' B2 D F @2020-10-28 15:53:19 
138. 8.51 F' L U F2 B' D' R B' D2 B2 U2 R' L2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 R' D' @2020-10-28 15:53:47 
139. 8.91 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' B D F2 U L' F2 L' B @2020-10-28 15:54:16 
140. 11.70 R2 B R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F R' B2 U L' F L' D' B' F D2 @2020-10-28 15:54:40 
141. 8.66 U B D' R' F' D L2 F U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L U2 L @2020-10-28 15:55:06 
142. 11.99+ F2 U' D2 B2 L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 L F D2 L' U' R F @2020-10-28 15:55:32 
143. 8.98 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 B' R2 B' F' U' L D B2 F2 U F2 D2 B' @2020-10-28 15:56:00 
144. (7.84) U B D L' F U2 D' R2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F B R' U2 @2020-10-28 15:56:28 
145. 10.99 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R F L' B R2 B2 F2 R B D' @2020-10-28 15:56:49 
146. 10.24 U B2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U' L B D' R2 U2 L' R2 U F' D @2020-10-28 15:57:23 
147. 11.13 B R U' R' L D F' L B2 R U2 R' L' U2 B2 D2 F2 D L @2020-10-28 15:58:11 
148. 9.89 U R2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D' B' U' R D F D' F2 D2 @2020-10-28 15:58:58 
149. 9.32 R2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R2 F' L U B U' R2 B D B @2020-10-28 15:59:29 
150. 9.88 D2 F2 D' R' F' D B' R D2 F2 R B2 L F2 R L U2 R2 B2 U R' @2020-10-28 15:59:55 
151. 9.48 L2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' B2 U R' U' B F R B' U2 B F' D' @2020-10-28 16:00:16 
152. 9.60 R2 F' L' U2 B L2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 B' D' R D' R' U B' F @2020-10-28 16:00:36 
153. 11.93 L2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 D' L F U2 F' D F' L @2020-10-28 16:01:03 
154. 12.04 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D' B R' U' F D L2 U B2 @2020-10-28 16:01:33 
155. 8.52 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 B R2 U2 L B' U B2 R' F2 R B @2020-10-28 16:02:03 
156. 12.78 L' B' U2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 B U2 L2 F U F' D2 B' U' L B' R' @2020-10-28 16:02:26 
157. 9.33 D2 R' D R' D F U' F U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F B2 U L' @2020-10-28 16:03:00 
158. 12.58 L' D2 B2 L B2 U F2 D' B' D2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D2 @2020-10-28 16:03:34 
159. 9.37 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 R B R' F R' D F' D L' R2 @2020-10-28 16:04:02 
160. 12.20 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 F L U2 R B2 R2 B L D' F' @2020-10-28 16:04:30 
161. 11.18 U' D2 B2 D2 F D2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B2 U' B' D2 R D' L F D2 B2 @2020-10-28 16:05:05 
162. 8.48 U L D R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 D' U L2 F D U' R F' R D F2 @2020-10-28 16:05:36 
163. 9.91 B R D2 U2 F L2 U2 B R2 F L2 F2 L' B2 F U' R2 D' F @2020-10-28 16:05:56 
164. 10.27 L2 U2 D R2 B R' F' L' B' D B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' D2 L2 D2 @2020-10-28 16:06:18 
165. 9.33 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F' L' F2 U B' D' B' L F D @2020-10-28 16:06:39 
166. 9.00 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L U' F' D' B U' F2 L' F' R @2020-10-28 16:07:00 
167. 10.12 U L' U' R' L F B U2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 R F2 U @2020-10-28 16:07:20 
168. 9.52 U' D2 F' L2 B U' B L' D L2 U2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' @2020-10-28 16:07:57 
169. 11.60 L2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 B U2 B L' D B D L' B' U' L2 R @2020-10-28 16:08:20 
170. 8.78 D' L2 F' B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D R2 U L' D' R' B' L2 D2 F' @2020-10-28 16:08:58 
171. (6.48) L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R D2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' R B' U' R2 U' @2020-10-28 16:09:25 
172. (7.68) U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B U' F' R F2 L D2 L2 B' F' @2020-10-28 16:09:51 
173. 8.94 D' L2 U B U' L B L2 B2 U' R2 U2 D' F2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 F @2020-10-28 16:10:20 
174. 8.88 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U F2 U B2 U2 L U' B2 U F' U2 L B D' B2 @2020-10-28 16:10:46 
175. 10.32 R' B2 D' B U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R' D2 R2 U B @2020-10-28 16:11:12 
176. 12.30 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U' L B2 F' U2 B D' U L' D2 F2 @2020-10-28 16:11:42 
177. 11.14 D' F2 R' D' L' F2 D U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F U F @2020-10-28 16:12:11 
178. 8.28 R U2 B L2 B L2 D2 L2 B' F' U2 R2 U' L D2 R2 B F U B @2020-10-28 16:12:35 
179. 10.31 L' B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 U B D2 B2 R' F L U @2020-10-28 16:13:09 
180. 8.61 L F' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D B' F' R2 D F2 R D' @2020-10-28 16:13:34 
181. 10.61 B2 R2 D R' L' U2 D F' L B2 D R2 L2 D L2 U B2 D B2 D @2020-10-28 16:14:02 
182. 10.00 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U L R D' F' L R' F2 L R2 @2020-10-28 16:14:30 
183. 12.21 F B2 D R F' U F U2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R F2 R F2 R2 D2 F' D' @2020-10-28 16:15:20 
184. 11.43 U2 F' D B2 R2 D2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B U L D' F U' R D @2020-10-28 16:15:47 
185. 11.20 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 L' F R' B' U2 F2 R2 U B' U2 @2020-10-28 16:16:16 
186. 11.56 B L2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D U' R' U' R2 B2 U2 F' L' R2 @2020-10-28 16:16:47 
187. 9.28 L2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 F U2 L' D R' D2 R2 U R2 F L' @2020-10-28 16:17:11 
188. (16.50) F' L B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 L' B' U2 R2 U' R' B R @2020-10-28 16:17:39 
189. 8.88 U R' D U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 L F' L2 U2 L2 U B' D2 @2020-10-28 16:18:26 
190. 11.96 D L2 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 B U2 L D2 F R' U2 B' R2 @2020-10-28 16:18:50 
191. 11.04 D' L U' F' R F L' B D L' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 @2020-10-28 16:19:21 
192. 9.31 R2 B L' F B R' U' F' R B' L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 @2020-10-28 16:19:50 
193. 9.28 F' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 R D2 B' F' L F2 D B2 U2 @2020-10-28 16:20:18 
194. 11.18 F L' D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 U' R D B' D2 @2020-10-28 16:20:43 
195. 8.96 U2 F' R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R U' F2 R' B2 U' B' @2020-10-28 16:21:15 
196. 9.25 L2 B U R F2 U2 D F2 L' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 F U2 @2020-10-28 16:21:43 
197. (7.49) F B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B F2 U' R2 U' F L @2020-10-28 16:22:19 
198. (7.86) B2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 U' L B2 F2 U2 F U' L' @2020-10-28 16:22:49 
199. (7.63) L' R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' U' B2 L B2 D F R' @2020-10-28 16:23:12 
200. 8.33 L2 F' B U' D2 R L' D F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L D2 L D2 L @2020-10-28 16:23:40 -> 7.94 Ao5 

214. 6.66 R F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B R D' F2 L B2 D' F @2020-10-28 16:30:21 





Spoiler: 6.58



84. 6.58 F2 R F2 R D' F2 B R' L2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 @2020-10-28 15:26:20 

y' z2
D R L2 U' R U' R2 F2 R // xcross
y' y' U L' U' L // f2l2
U R U' R' // f2l3
U' R' U' R // f2l4
F R U' R' U R U R' F' U2 // 1lll
31/6.58=4.71 TPS 

This was a terrible time considering the solve was so easy but I'm happy that I did the 1lll, pretty much the only good thing about this solve.





Spoiler: 6.48



171. 6.48 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R D2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' R B' U' R2 U' @2020-10-28 16:09:25

y' z2
B R' U2 L U2 L2 // xcross
y U' L' U L // f2l2
U R U2 R' L U' L' // f2l3
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l4
r U R' U' r' F R F' // oll
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // pll
52/6.48=8.02 TPS 





Spoiler: 6.66



214. 6.66 R F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B R D' F2 L B2 D' F @2020-10-28 16:30:21

z2
L' R D R U R // xcross
y R' U R // f2l2
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // f2l3
y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // f2l4
U' S R U R' U' R' F R f' // oll
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // pll
49/6.66=7.35 TPS


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 28, 2020)

Late night cubing, late night PBs.

ao12: 11.038 → 10.961 (old PB from August)
ao1000: 12.772 → 12.714


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 29, 2020)

1. 13.31 B R2 F' U2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 B U' R B2 F U' R


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 29, 2020)

First sub-1 2x2 solve and somehow was NOT a 4-mover. It was 7 moves

Scramble: U' F U F' U' R2 F' R' U'

Inspection: (z' y2)
R2 CLL: R U R' U R U2 R

7 moves
7.847TPS

This was crazy


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 29, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> First sub-1 2x2 solve and somehow was NOT a 4-mover. It was 7 moves
> 
> Scramble: U' F U F' U' R2 F' R' U'
> 
> ...



damn that's a fast sune


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 29, 2020)

I got a little bit better at 3x3.


----------



## Cubing5life (Oct 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I got a little bit better at 3x3.
> View attachment 13961


Me too


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 30, 2020)

So I broke the 2x2x4 YTUWR and the new time is 4.27 (from the previous wr of 7.12). Go subscirbe to his channel.

Scramble: R2 U' R2 F2 DW' R DW2 R

Inspection: (z2)
2x2x4 Shape: L' UW2 L'
E Layers: UW (y) RW2
U and D Layers: (z2 y') R2 U R2

I may have reversed the scramble idk but to prove it was real, my 9 year old cousin has a cubing (and other stuff) youtube channel and has uploaded an 11 minute video straight of me trying to break the WR and I did it.






thumbnail is a picture of me lol.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 30, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> So I broke the 2x2x4 WR and the new time is 4.27 (from the previous wr of 7.12). Go subscirbe to his channel.
> 
> scramble: R2 U' R2 F2 DW' R DW2 R
> 
> ...


Technically it’s a YTUWR (YouTube Unofficial World Record), but congrats!


----------



## Capcubeing (Oct 30, 2020)

so I just got the mgc 5x5 and have been getting SUPER into 5x5 and I know its slow but I got a 3:25 today and am going to go for sub 3 now!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 30, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-30
mean of 3: 15.89

Time List:
1. 17.45 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 U' B U' B2 F2 D' F D L F' U' 
2. 15.85 L D2 L F2 R' B2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 L B' R B2 U' B R' U2 F L 
3. 14.38 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L F' L B' D2 U L F L



I feel like I'm improving way too fast


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 30, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-30
avg of 5: 10.87

Time List:
1. (12.28) B' U2 F2 U F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L' B L2 B U B' D2 U 
2. 11.79 L F D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 D' B R' B D2 B' U' F' 
3. (9.75) R' D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 R' U2 F2 U2 B D' U F' U R' D' U 
4. 11.04 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D L R U' L F2 R2 F 
5. 9.77 R D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 F D L D2 B R2 D
four months with roux :eyes:


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 31, 2020)

I finally changed my pfp. It is the first picture I took after I broke the 2x2x4 YTUWR single of 4.27 from last night (old WR 7.12).






Thumbnail is also of me.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 31, 2020)

Finally i am on the speedsolving wiki






List of Unofficial World Records - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 1, 2020)

apparently someone called Zach Nyarko broke my WR with a 3.79 so ima try to break it again. Props to the guy for beating it.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-01
avg of 12: 17.59

Time List:
1. 17.46 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L B' D' L' B2 D B2 D L2
2. 16.19 F L2 D2 L' B L2 U' F2 D F2 L U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R'
3. 17.30 F R2 L D2 R' L F L F2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D L
4. 18.49 D' L' U R2 F' R' U' D2 L' F' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F B2 U2
5. 17.20 U2 F2 D2 R F' R2 U L' F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2
6. 17.58 L2 B D2 R' L' D2 F B2 D L2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B'
7. 17.90 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L F' D2 B2 L F U B2 U
8. (23.58) R' U R' F2 R2 F' L' F U' B2 L2 U B2 U R2 U2 F2 D' F U'
9. 17.54 F' R2 F2 U B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' B' U2 R D L B F R
10. 16.33 B L U2 R' U L B' L F' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2
11. (15.80) U' D F' B' U D' L' D R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R F2 L U2 F2 B
12. 19.86 L F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 U F D' U B F' L' B




sod that


Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-01
avg of 12: 17.05

Time List:
1. (15.01) U2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L2 R' D' B L D B U B2 F' 
2. 19.15 U L' U F2 R' U' F D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R2 L2 U B 
3. 16.01 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 L' F' U B D' B' L D' L' D2 
4. 15.25 F' U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U F' U' L2 B2 L' B' L U' 
5. 20.73 U2 L2 D2 R B2 L F2 L' U2 L' D F' U2 L B D L' B R' 
6. 17.47 L D' U2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' B' R B2 D2 R' 
7. 16.96 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F L2 F' D L B2 F D U R B' 
8. 15.73 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' B U' F' R U' F' L' F D2 
9. 15.55 L' U B D F L' U B U R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D F2 R' 
10. 16.45 R2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' F U' R' U B D2 R' D' 
11. (21.33) D R' U' L' B2 R' B F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D R2 D F' 
12. 17.20 L B2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' R2 B' L D L2 R' B2 L2 F


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 1, 2020)

also

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-01
mean of 3: 14.89

Time List:
1. 13.41 R' B' D U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 L B' D F' L D B U 
2. 15.24 L' R D2 U2 R F2 D2 R D2 R2 D F U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' R' 
3. 16.01 R2 B' R D' R' D' B' R U2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 F L2


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 1, 2020)

I smashed my 11x11 PB by 14.5 mins, with a time of 1h25m58s.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> I smashed my 11x11 PB by 14.5 mins, with a time of 1h25m58s.


You’ll be @Sub1Hour soon!  (Sorry for the mention, I thought it would be a funny pun.)


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 1, 2020)

Yesterday, I got word someone broke my WR of 4.27 with a 3.76. I broke it again just now with a 3.01. This was a 2x2x4 solve. I also broke the WR Ao5 and Ao12 without noticing lol. https://www.facebok.com/100050310466454/videos/188220509531630/ for people who needs proof.

PLEASE DO NOT COMMENT ON IT! If I can I can find a way to turn off comments. If you want to see the video, just copy the link, past it in the search bar, then get add the O in facebook since it wont show the link with 2 Os in facebook.

It is around 32 minutes into the video i got the WR of 3.01


----------



## Spacey10 (Nov 1, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Yesterday, I got word someone broke my WR of 4.27 with a 3.76. I broke it again just now with a 3.01. This was a 2x2x4 solve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says it is unavailable


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 1, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> It says it is unavailable


just copy the link then search it


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> just copy the link then search it


What link?


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> What link?


ok im gonna edit the link



BenChristman1 said:


> What link?


aight it should show the link but read the post first


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 3, 2020)

Had a bash at a 2x2 to 7x7 relay for the first time today. 

53m7s, pretty average individual stages except for the 7x7, where I got just 4 seconds away from my PB. 

I estimated it would be around 55m, based on my ao12's.


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 3, 2020)

This session is full of PBs!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 4, 2020)

My first and last real feetsolve

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-04
single: 1:04.485

Time List:
1. 1:04.485 L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' U' B2 D2 R D' U2 B

Cube: Rubik's brand (lubed with wt 1)


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 4, 2020)

this was on monday but Zach Nyarko beat my 3.01 with a 2.56 mondy morning and i beat it monday evening with the first sub-2 on 2x2x4. Below is a link you may *NOT COMMENT OR REACT ON!





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=188566932830321





if the link doesnt work, just go on facebook and look up Lukas Herrell*


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 4, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> this was on monday but Zach Nyarko beat my 3.01 with a 3.76 mondy morning and i beat it monday evening with the first sub-2 on 2x2x4. Below is a link you may *NOT COMMENT OR REACT ON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does a 3.01 beat a 3.76? Also, the link does not work. And why can we not comment to react to it?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 5, 2020)

Just passed 500 posts and 300 reaction score.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How does a 3.01 beat a 3.76? Also, the link does not work. And why can we not comment to react to it?


i meant to put 2.56 instead of 3.76. It should be fixed now


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 5, 2020)

woooooooooo
Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-05
avg of 5: 15.34

Time List:
1. 14.82 F2 D R B R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F2 R F R2 F2 D' B2 U 
2. (14.15) R2 B U' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U R B' U' R2 D L F' U2 
3. (17.13) U' L U2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F L2 B' U' B' D' R B U' R' U 
4. 16.59 U' F2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 D' U' L' B2 F' L' B 
5. 14.60 U2 L B' D2 B U' B2 D R F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 R D2 L' B2


----------



## l0lIb0y (Nov 5, 2020)

Cross+1 is very helpful.
Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-05
avg of 5: 11.77

Time List:
26. 12.34 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U' L' F D' L' B R' B' F2 
27. 11.45 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L U2 F D B' D F R2 B2 
28. 11.33 D' B U' F U' L F' R' U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' F 
29. 13.42 B' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R U2 F' U2 F L' D' B' F2 
30. 11.51 B' D2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' L U R F2 L D2 U


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 5, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-05
avg of 5: 9.98

Time List:
1. 9.78 R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B' D' U2 L' R' D2 U F D' B 
2. (12.38) F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 B2 R' F2 R U' L D' R2 U' B U2 
3. (9.23) R' D' R2 D2 B D2 F' B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 R' U 
4. 10.58 B2 L2 F R' U D B R2 B2 L' F2 R U2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 D' F 
5. 9.58 R L2 U' L' D F2 R' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 B' D2 U L'
first sub 10


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 5, 2020)

First sub 20 average! Second solve had a pop, so probably could have been even better if that didn’t happen.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-05
avg of 5: 19.21

Time List:
1. 18.67 L U' R' L2 B' R L U' L F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 
2. (27.46) L' U2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B D' R F' U2 L2 U' B R' 
3. 20.22 R U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' R B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U F2 
4. 18.73 D F2 D F' U' D2 L' F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' D' 
5. (16.18) D2 L' F R' U2 D2 R' F2 D L U2 L2 U2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2


----------



## StuntPlayZYT (Nov 6, 2020)

why am i cubing at 6 in the morning


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 6, 2020)

And why are you making a thread when you can post in here your accomplishments


----------



## StuntPlayZYT (Nov 6, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> And why are you making a thread when you can post in here your accomplishments


i didn't know that existed thx


----------



## StuntPlayZYT (Nov 6, 2020)

New 3x3 Beginners Method PB: *47.52s* !!!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 6, 2020)

1. Well done.
2. Fix your sleep schedule.
3. As mentioned, use the acomplishments thread.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 6, 2020)

Quadrangular Pyramid PB
This cube isnt popular enough to have a WR until January or something


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 6, 2020)

new PB ao5! Some really good times for me, I average about 22-23

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-06
avg of 5: 18.52

Time List:
1. 17.69 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' L U' L2 B' D L2 R U' 
2. 17.58 B2 R F2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 U R B D' F2 L U2 F2 
3. (26.89) L2 F2 R' L2 U B2 R L' B L2 D L2 F2 U2 D' B2 R2 U L2 
4. (16.32) B' U L' D F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' R' U L D' B' R' D 
5. 20.30 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 F L2 R' B' D' L2 B D2 B' F R'


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 6, 2020)

I got a new PB ao12 of 8.99! Pretty nice!


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 7, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Had a bash at a 2x2 to 7x7 relay for the first time today.
> 
> 53m7s, pretty average individual stages except for the 7x7, where I got just 4 seconds away from my PB.
> 
> I estimated it would be around 55m, based on my ao12's.



Improved slightly to 51m22s, plus beat my 7x7 PB on a separate solve : now 19m15.7s.  My first 7x7 solve, just 3 months ago was 1h19m! LOL


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 7, 2020)

sub 15 ao5 yaaaaaas

also featuring pb mo3 and pb single

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-07
avg of 5: 14.86

Time List:
1. (18.64) F B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 B D B' F' L' U' R U
2. 14.54 B' D' B2 R D2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' F L R D' L' F L
3. 15.96 L2 F' U' B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' D2 B2 D' F2 R U2
4. 14.09 U' L2 B' U2 F D2 B R2 D2 B D2 F' R F U2 B' D2 R' U F2
5. (13.12) B' L' F L2 F' D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F D R' D2 L R2 F2









later on, he beat his pb ao12 by 1.5 seconds




Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-07
avg of 12: 16.09

Time List:
1. 17.53 U2 B L2 B U2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 D R B' R U R F2 U R' 
2. 18.64 F B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 B D B' F' L' U' R U 
3. 14.54 B' D' B2 R D2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' F L R D' L' F L 
4. 15.96 L2 F' U' B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' D2 B2 D' F2 R U2 
5. 14.09 U' L2 B' U2 F D2 B R2 D2 B D2 F' R F U2 B' D2 R' U F2 
6. (13.12) B' L' F L2 F' D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F D R' D2 L R2 F2 
7. 18.20 U2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 B R2 F L D B' L2 U2 L' U F D' R' 
8. 14.76 R F' B2 L' F2 U R B L B R2 D2 F B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B R2 L2 
9. 15.60 U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L D F2 D F' U R' B' R' F' 
10. (22.95) U2 R2 D2 R F2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B' R' 
11. 15.04 F L' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' F2 R D2 F L B2 R' B2 U 
12. 16.53 U2 L B' L2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L D' B' F2 R' U R2


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 8, 2020)

ya boi back at it again with a sub-13 single 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-08
single: 12.78

Time List:
1. 12.78 U2 L B U' R2 L F' D2 R D' F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U B2


i've only been doing this for 5 months please stop me


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 9, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> My 2nd solve was *way* better : 1hr12m40s


After a few more 10x10 solves, down to 1h5m4s - coming for that 1h barrier...!


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 9, 2020)

Doing some casual OH practice and suddenly peebees

ao12: 18.x → 17.908
ao50: 19.682 → 19.453
ao100: 20.253 → 19.941 (sub-20, yay)

Just trimmed my nails, so maybe that helped? lol


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 9, 2020)

full 2lll done 


yay


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Nov 9, 2020)

I haven’t got a PB in a long time, I’m so happy right now!

You can try the scramble if you want!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 9, 2020)

YaleZ1023 said:


> I haven’t got a PB in a long time, I’m so happy right now!View attachment 13991
> 
> You can try the scramble if you want!


Congrats! My pb is very Similar at 14.15, and I remember that feeling of getting my first sub 15.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 9, 2020)

I have finally gotten to 10,000 solves in my 2x2 session!


----------



## ottozing (Nov 10, 2020)

Bunch of PB's the last few days

Today's PB's -


Spoiler



OH avg of 100: 12.41 (12.09 avg50 in there somewhere which is almost definitely PB since I don't recall ever getting a sub 12 avg50)

Time List:
1. 12.95 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R U B U2 B2 D' F' L R'
2. 15.01 B2 L' B' R U R' U D B' F2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 D F2 U L2
3. 13.53 D L' F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 R U' R F' R U2 B R' D F
4. (16.15) R' U B R B2 D2 L' U' R2 D2 R F2 R' F2 L B2 R' U2 R' U
5. 11.25 U2 B' L U F2 U2 B2 R F' L B2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R
6. 13.08 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U F' D2 R2 B U' L' U F'
7. 11.82 L2 F2 R' B' D F2 U' L F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B' R2 B' U2 L'
8. 15.07 F2 B R B2 U L' F' R' L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U' B'
9. 11.21 R2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F' L D R F L' F D' L2 B2
10. 12.63 U2 L2 R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' R' B' F D2 L B2 D2 U'
11. 13.29 U F2 U' L2 D L B F2 R2 U L2 U D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D'
12. (16.20) L D F' L2 F' U2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 F' U2 D' L' R2 U' B2 U' L
13. 13.38 B D' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U R' F' D L B' D
*14. (8.56) U' F' U R2 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 F' U' F L' F L 
15. 11.29 R' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' B' U2 F' R U' L U2 
16. 13.41 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 R F2 D U' L U2 F D' R2 B' 
17. (9.33) L2 D2 B2 R B2 L U2 L F2 R D2 B' U B D' B2 L2 B' F U 
18. (9.06) U F D B2 L2 B' U2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 B' R U2 R2 B' U' F' R*
19. 13.68 U R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R U' F L' B' U2 R2 B2
20. 10.57 R B L B R2 B2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F R2 L F2 D2 F' U B' R
21. 11.65 R F' R2 F L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 F R U2 R D R' D2 U' L2
22. 12.45 B U D2 R F' R U' B' U B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D'
23. (8.87) U2 R' F' B' U L' U' D' F B2 L' F2 U2 R U2 B2 L F2 L B2
24. 10.97 B2 F' R2 B D2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F' D' R' F' R' B L D' B2 D2 F2
25. 13.03 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B L2 U' F2 L' F' U L D2 R
26. 12.94 F R U2 L2 F R2 B' U2 B D2 B R2 D L B L' B U B2
27. 11.82 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 D2 L D' U L' B D2 L' B' L U2
28. 13.92 L' B' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R' B2 U F2 U B'
29. 11.47 L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 F' R2 B' F2 L U' R D' R B2
30. 11.08 L R2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 B U2 F' L D B D' B2 L' U' B2 R'
31. 14.07 B' L2 U L2 D2 B2 R F2 U B L2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2
32. 12.55 D2 B R2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 D' L2 F' U' F2 U' L F
33. 10.99 L2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 D' L2 D F2 R U2 L' R' B L2 U F' R F'
34. 12.54 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 F U' L2 U R' U B D2 F'
35. 9.90 U B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L F R U2 R D L' B' F' U'
36. 12.90 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B' L D' F2 L2 R' D2 F' D2 L' F'
37. 14.89 R2 D L B2 D R' F L U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 F2
38. 10.00 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R B' L2 R' D L2 R B' F
39. 12.18 F L2 U2 B' R' U B' L D' R2 B2 R2 L2 F D2 F U2 L2 F' B'
40. 10.53 D B R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 F L2 U' L U'
41. (9.28) L B U2 F' D' L' U2 F U R F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 R D2
42. 13.84 R2 U2 D2 B D' B' R' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D'
43. 14.38 R' F R U B2 U' L B' R L2 U2 R L2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 R2 U
44. 13.81 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 B2 R B' D L R2 F2 L2 U' B2
45. 13.71 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L F2 R U2 L2 F' D U' L
46. 10.55 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L' D2 F L' F2 L D B2 U
47. 10.74 B U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B R2 U2 B L D B2 F U2 B' U B2 F'
48. 12.34 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 B2 U R2 B' L B' R
49. 12.36 R' F L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L U' L U2 L D' R2
50. (15.09) F2 R2 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F' D' L2 U2 L R F' U2 R2
51. 13.56 F U' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L D' L2 R F' L B' D'
52. 14.57 D2 R U2 F2 L' F2 L D2 L F2 L B2 U B L F' R F' D' L2 B'
53. 11.35 U F B2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R F D R U L' D2
54. 11.25 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 R' B' L' D U B' D2 L2
55. 13.88 L2 B' R' L D B' R B2 U' L' F2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 D2 L
56. 12.64 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 L' D F' L2 F2 D' R B' D R2
57. 11.01 U2 R L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U' R' B F2 D' B' R' B F
58. 13.76 B L B L B' R L D' F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 U2 L2
59. 10.98 U R L U' R B U2 D' L U2 F2 R2 B L2 F L2 B R2 B'
60. 12.29 U2 F U2 D' B2 U2 F' L' F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U
61. 14.41 B2 F' D2 R2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 L' D' F' D' R' F' U' F L
62. 9.46 B R' U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R B' R2 D R2 B2 R2 B'
63. 13.16 U B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 R' B' U2 F' D R'
64. 13.05 L' F R2 L2 D L F' B2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 L2 B' R2
65. 12.27 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R' B2 D' B F' D' L' B F2
66. 11.00 F' L F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 U2 L2 F' L' U' L' D2 R F D'
67. 11.64 L' B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R' D F D' F' L' D' B
68. 13.70 L2 F' U2 L2 U B2 D L2 R2 D' U2 R B' F' D' L' R D' U2
69. 12.68 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 U L B2 R2 F U F D2 R F'
70. 13.21 F' L' B2 R' D B U2 D2 B' D' L2 F2 U2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2
71. 13.07 B' D' R2 B L' U L' U2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U' R F2
72. 14.84 D R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 L R B R F' D2 R U'
73. 13.34 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B R' U B' D2 B' L' U B F2
74. 10.83 F2 R' F2 R2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F L2 B' D L2 U L' D F2
75. 14.25 L F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 D' L D2 R B' F D2 R2 D
76. 14.96 L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B' L2 R B2 D' R F L' R
77. 11.12 F R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D U B' R U' L D2 R D'
78. 10.62 L F B' D' B2 R' F2 B' U' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B
79. 14.57 L2 F L U2 D B' U' B2 R' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U'
80. 11.25 F2 L D' R L' F' D2 F D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 B2 R'
81. 14.44 F2 U L U2 B U' R2 B2 R D' B2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 D F2 R2
82. (15.52) U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 R2 U' L' U2 B L2 D' F2 L U
83. 13.45 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D F' D R' D2 B' U2 R B' F2 R'
84. 11.27 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R' B U F' D R' D2 L' R' U2
85. 10.82 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D U F2 U B L D' L U' F' U2 R D' L'
86. 11.52 B' D2 B U2 B R2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 F' L U' F2 D' B2 L' B F L'
87. 11.72 F2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 L U' B L' F' U' F2 U2 R2
88. 10.16 U2 B2 L' R' D2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D' R' B F L D U F' D
89. 12.31 U' F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D B2 R2 F L' U' R U' B D' F2 R
90. 10.68 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 B U F' L2 U' L D F
91. 11.63 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' D F2 D' F D R' B' F2 L
92. (17.08) L F B D2 L U R D R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 D
93. 13.16 B U2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 L F L2 D R2 D2 L2 F
94. 12.88 F D2 B' U' L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B L D F2 R2 D R'
95. 11.53 B' L2 U2 R U2 L B2 R B2 F2 D2 L' D' L2 R' B2 U B' F' D' L'
96. 12.52 D B U' R2 U2 B U F D2 R L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' F2
97. 11.82 B2 U L2 D F' L' U2 F L F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2
98. 11.91 D' R' B R F' B U' F U' L2 F2 R U2 R' U2 D2 R U2 L
99. 11.00 B2 F2 L' R' F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U R' F' L' D2 B2 R U' B'
100. 11.71 L' D L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 L B2 D' B L B2 F' L

14-18 make a 9.89 avg5 pb



Yesterdays PB - 23.80 L' B R B2 D B2 R2 D2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' F D2 L2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 B' U2 Rw2 U' B U2 Rw2 R2 F Rw' U' L Uw2 L Fw L2 Uw F2 D L Uw' F

Day before that PB - 6.32 OH single - U2 F2 R D' R F' D U2 F B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U' L



Spoiler



y2 z
U D' R' D2 F' U' R'
y U2 R U' R' y R U R'
F U' R U' R' U2 F'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'


Spoiler



Have an official comp (hopefully) early next month for the first time in over a year with 3x3 4x4 & OH, hopefully I get at least one PB since I'm now at my lifetime peak for all 3 events


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 10, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Improved slightly to 51m22s, plus beat my 7x7 PB on a separate solve : now 19m15.7s.  My first 7x7 solve, just 3 months ago was 1h19m! LOL



Improved this significantly to 48m31s, in the process beating both my 6x6 & 7x7 PB's (12m55s & 18m20s respectively).


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 10, 2020)

Eighth (!) timed solve with the MGC6, PB single.

2:04.496 R' f R2 u2 b l' D r' U2 B' r 3r d' 3r' f' l' U2 3r' d F' u 3r l r L2 F d b' D2 l B d f 3f r' B' R' D b R' U2 B U' b' D' F L' b2 f2 U2 L d2 B2 b L2 3r f2 L2 D' f2 d' l2 3f' D B' d2 D F2 d' r l2 U2 B' F' b' u' F2 d' F u'

update: PB ao12/ao50/ao100/ao200 all went down by a bit too.

update2: Sub-2:25 ao50!
ao50: 2:27.8x → 2:24.994

update3:
ao50: 2:24.994 → 2:24.326
ao100: 2:29.178 → 2:26.111

MGC6 is _so good_.

update4:
One hundred solves on the MGC6 so far:
ao12: 2:21.x → 2:17.x
ao50: 2:24.326 → 2:20.853
ao100: 2:26.111 → 2:22.958
ao200: 2:30.x → 2:26.254


----------



## Mat XD (Nov 10, 2020)

promedie 26.93 voy a tratar de mejorar mucho mas


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 11, 2020)

8.71 new pb, with ZZ (EOLine)
scramble: R' B' R2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 F R2 B' U F L R B' D2 F L


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 11, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-11
single: 12.32

Time List:
1. 12.32 D L D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B U F2 L R' F D' R2

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Nov 11, 2020)

I got a very lucky (PB) solve on CompSim! 1 rotation only!
It was a 14.21 single, the scramble is L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L' F2 D' U' B2 R' F D2 L R' F'
Inspection: z2 y'
Cross: D' R' F r' U r D'
F2L #1: U R U' R'
F2L #2: U2 R' U' R L' U L
F2L #3: U2 R' U R U2 L U L'
F2L #4: y R U' R'
OLL: U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: U' Y Perm


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 11, 2020)

L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L' F2 D' U' B2 R' F D2 L R' F'
(z2)

F R' L U2 F' L B2 D U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R'//EOXXCross(16)
U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' L' U L U' L' U L//F2l(32)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (U')//OCLL(40)
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R//PLL(53)
//Kinda bad but I wanted to do the EOXXCross
//53 STM









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 12, 2020)

18.84

My first ever timed 3x3 solve with LAST LAYER SKIP.
10+ years after I started cubing

I have had some last layer skips, but none timed

very slow but I was slow solving and just started the timer for the lols.

my last layer was all oriented including the last corner then I did tripe sledge to solve the last corner and auf to last layer skip

very unexpected!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 18.84
> 
> My first ever timed 3x3 solve with LAST LAYER SKIP.
> 10+ years after I started cubing
> ...


Do you have the scramble?


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 12, 2020)

Petrus 9.93 ao100 9.77 ao50 9.40 ao12 8.78 ao5


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Do you have the scramble?


no, it was a hand scramble


----------



## RiSha (Nov 13, 2020)

PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 21.33 cfop 3x3 white cross

U L2 F2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F' R B2 F' R B2 F' D F R B'


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

RiSha said:


> PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 21.33 cfop 3x3 white cross
> 
> U L2 F2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F' R B2 F' R B2 F' D F R B'


you think that’s exciting, wait until you get your first sub 20. I felt like I was in a dream.
here’s the scramble from my most recent PB (14.15) if you want to try it and see if you can get sub 20. Scramble with white on top and green in front
R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 R B2 L2 B L' B


----------



## RiSha (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> you think that’s exciting, wait until you get your first sub 20. I felt like I was in a dream.
> here’s the scramble from my most recent PB (14.15) if you want to try it and see if you can get sub 20. Scramble with white on top and green in front
> R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 R B2 L2 B L' B


ok thx


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 14, 2020)

Today I got my first 3bld success, along with a 3x3 pb of 12.8


----------



## Rouxster (Nov 14, 2020)

I got my first sub 10 single today, a 9.69.
Scramble: (generated by cstimer)
B R' U' B2 D' F2 R2 
B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B
L F2 D2 B2 D' R2 
Solution:
(Facing red top blue front)
L U' R' u - first block
U R U M2 U R' U2 R - back square
U' M2 U' M U2 r U r' - last pair
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L - CMLL
M2 U2 M2 U - LSE
(Btw I average around 15 seconds that's why the sb solutions are so weird)


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 14, 2020)

Sub-2:20 ao50 (and sub-2:10 ao5) with the MGC6. My at-home ao50 is finally better than my comp average, lol.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-14
avg of 50: 2:19.379

Time List:
2:16.362, 2:29.542, 2:35.410, 2:20.725, 2:17.147, 2:11.358, 2:17.909, 2:28.897, 2:19.926, 2:27.492, 2:36.344, 2:18.077, 2:15.868, 2:32.716, 2:17.320[orange cross], 2:10.695, 2:18.526, 2:25.184, 2:18.069, 2:09.508, 2:26.956, 2:21.688, 2:21.756, 2:16.614, 2:18.934, 2:30.485, 2:09.016, 2:18.431, 2:10.337, 2:17.055, 2:32.013, 2:15.129, 2:20.327, 2:18.743, 2:08.012, 2:19.181, 2:19.198, 2:34.642[orange cross], 2:14.303[red cross], 2:28.313, 2:31.502, *2:09.100, 2:11.829, 2:06.805, 2:12.974, 2:08.406*, 2:25.894, 2:17.318, 2:15.176, 2:15.098


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 14, 2020)

After 6 month of practice, but also laziness, I finally became colour neutral. And now I'll probably practice 4x4 and also practice 3x3 without worrying about colour neutrality being harder to master and maybe get into pyra and 2x2.


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 16, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> I smashed my 11x11 PB by 14.5 mins, with a time of 1h25m58s.



Another big chunk off it - now 1h18m37s. 



Skewb_Cube said:


> After 6 month of practice, but also laziness, I finally became colour neutral. And now I'll probably practice 4x4 and also practice 3x3 without worrying about colour neutrality being harder to master and maybe get into pyra and 2x2.



I'm only really colour neutral on 2x2, well on 1x1 too.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 16, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> I'm only really colour neutral on 2x2.


Dual color-neutrality helps on a lot of puzzles. Of course, you should be full CN on 2x2, pyra, and skewb, but on 3x3 it does for sure, and on any big cubes that you use Yau, you should be CN with F2C but not necessarily cross edges. being able to do white and yellow helps a lot.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 16, 2020)

After about 8 months of not learning any new ZBLL cases, I finally got around to finishing one more set (T FFLR). Actually not that big of a deal, since it'd been sitting at 8/12 for quite a while already. Should probably just finish the last ten algs so I can finally claim to know all of T ZBLL or something.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 16, 2020)

One set of COLL learnt!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> One set of COLL learnt!


 good accomplishment, I learned coll and it helped me when I would get it, but I think CP recognition does the same thing w/o any new algs


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> good accomplishment, I learned coll and it helped me when I would get it, but I think CP recognition does the same thing w/o any new algs


Yeah, I just figure learn it early (sub-15) so it's really solid by the time it will start really helping.


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 17, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Also, just broke 40m on 8x8! : 39m38.9s!  (edge parity only)



Haven't mentioned 8x8 for a while. 

Tantalisingly close to 30m today, 30m7.3s, that damn pll parity spoiled it...


----------



## Apolo (Nov 17, 2020)

A year and 8 mont0hs after solving my first cube, I just got my first sub 10 ao100 !! I'm so happy, that was my "long term" goal !


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

new 5x5 pb 1:52. Pretty happy to have gotten during the weekly comp. EDIT: later that day 8.70 3x3 single.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 18, 2020)

I can officially cube again, and I am welcomed back to a 3x3 PB!

Cube: Valk Elite
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-17
single: 14.08
Time List:

1. 14.08 F2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' D' R D2 F' U F L U'

Reconstruction:

x2 y // Inspection
F R L2 // Cross
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 y L' U L U y' R U' R' // First pair
y2 R U R' U' R U R' U2 y L' U L // Second pair
U R U2 R' y R' U R // Third pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' // Fourth pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' y' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U // PLL

I know there is major inefficiencies in my F2L. I am working on learning PLL before I learn OLL, so I use 2-Look for now. If anyone has some F2L tips, that would be great, although I would rather them be intuitive or short algorithms.


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 18, 2020)

After more than 2 years the legacy is now complete.

Some time ago, I decided to take on the challenge of building a 1x1, but my quest ceded after the fact that I couldn't find nor want to buy stickers for the cubie, originally a surprising 6-sided dice. But after replacing the thin, sticky, colorful material from a 3x3 with calendar ones, hope was found.

I applied some form of transparent and strong liquid onto the cubie, and placed some center stickers on top, completing this almost impossible journey.

But a new challenge has arisen: solving it.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 19, 2020)

first oh average with only sub 30's ao5: 26.01
1. 28.87 L U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 F' U R' U' F2 L2 D2 L 
2. (21.29) R2 D' L' D2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 F D L D' F2 R 
3. (29.12) U2 F' L F2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 U L2 U2 R2 F R B' D' R' B2 R2 
4. 21.33 D' L' F2 B' L' D2 B L' U B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 L D2 
5. 27.83 R' D2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B' D' F' D B R' U2 L'


----------



## benthecuber (Nov 19, 2020)

I just now got a new PB F2L average 15.79! Check it out!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2020)

benthecuber said:


> I just now got a new PB F2L average 15.79! Check it out!


This can be posted in the Accomplishment Thread. But good job!


----------



## benthecuber (Nov 19, 2020)

Ok sry i didnt see that thread so i thought id put it here, but thx anyway!

I literally just beat it, im trying really hard to bring my F2L times down!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 19, 2020)

Over the past week, I learnt 21 2GLLs and PLL skip recog for all COLLs that I know.
Alg count: 74/494 (including PLL)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 19, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-17
> single: 14.08
> Time List:
> 
> ...



I got a 9.57 on my first try (I average 12)
My reconstruction (funny that I also got a PLL skip):
x2 y // inspection
F R L2 // cross
d R U R' U R U' R' // first pair
U L U L' U L U' L' // second pair
y' U2 R U R' U' f' L' f // third pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // fourth pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
// PLL + AUF skip

52 moves, 5.4 TPS


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 19, 2020)

Post this in the accomplishment thread. You could get a point on your account, and with enough could get a ban


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 19, 2020)

benthecuber said:


> I just now got a new PB F2L average 15.79! Check it out!


nice, but next time post it on the accomplishments thread. If you do this again i might have to report you.


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 19, 2020)

How do y'all reconstruct your solves


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 19, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> How do y'all reconstruct your solves


 first get familiar with notation, then just try to remember the moves you made. If you have a video you can see the moves there


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 20, 2020)

I got my first ever sub 5 3x3 solve and it was on cam!






Scramble and recon are in the description.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 20, 2020)

you get really frequent pbs it seems like.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 20, 2020)

Just got my fist sub 1 min oh solve.

cube - GTS2M (55.5 mm)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-20
single: 59.81

Time List:
1. 59.81 B' L U' F U F2 D' B' U F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L

can’t do a reconstruction on this one, forgot what I did. I really need to get a smaller cube, because my hands are small.


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 20, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> After a few more 10x10 solves, down to 1h5m4s - coming for that 1h barrier...!



Argh, so close... 1h0m13s!

Was lucky though, no OLL or PLL parity.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I got my first ever sub 5 3x3 solve and it was on cam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Owen. That’s awesome!


----------



## RoThoPro (Nov 20, 2020)

1.80 AO5 !


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 20, 2020)

RoThoPro said:


> 1.80 AO5 !


Good Job. can you share the scrambles?


----------



## RiSha (Nov 20, 2020)

?
2x2
or...


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 20, 2020)

RiSha said:


> ?
> 2x2
> or...


yeah, its clearly 2x2. its a little too hard for skewb or pyra.


----------



## u Cube (Nov 20, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> yeah, its clearly 2x2. its a little too hard for skewb or pyra.


? Many people have gotten sub 2 averages on those lol. Especially since the scrambles are so luck based.


----------



## RPerm (2020GOME05) (Nov 21, 2020)

I right down my times by the way 21.32 avg5 and avg12 24.82
PB: 19.01


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 21, 2020)

RPerm (2020GOME05) said:


> I right down my times by the way 21.32 avg5 and avg12 24.82
> PB: 19.01


noice, you could also post it in the Accomplishments thread.


----------



## JustAnotherCuber (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh boy, I'm on a roll. Just got this 22.03 3x3 ao12. These are some of the best times I've ever gotten!
1. 25.47 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R B' L2 F' U2 L B2 U' R' F2 
2. 19.46 D U2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' D' L' B2 D R B R F2 
3. 19.88 B L' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' U' F2 U2 
4. 24.11 U2 R D2 B2 R D2 F2 R' U2 F2 B' R' F2 U B L' D' B 
5. (26.18) D2 B' U2 L2 U B2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 F' R F D L B R' 
6. 22.67 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 R2 D F2 U B' L' B2 D' U' R2 D F' D' F2 
7. 18.68 R' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 L' U' B' F2 D2 B F2 R2 
8. (16.60) R D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 R B' L' F D R F L2 U 
9. 25.42 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R' F2 D2 F R' B2 L D B' D' F U 
10. 25.77 U F R2 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F' U R' U' F2 D' R 
11. 21.02 D' R' B R2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L F2 R' B' F U 
12. 17.77 U R' B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 R U2 B' D' R B2 U F2


----------



## JustAnotherCuber (Nov 21, 2020)

JustAnotherCuber said:


> Oh boy, I'm on a roll. Just got this 22.03 3x3 ao12. These are some of the best times I've ever gotten!
> 1. 25.47 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R B' L2 F' U2 L B2 U' R' F2
> 2. 19.46 D U2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' D' L' B2 D R B R F2
> 3. 19.88 B L' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' U' F2 U2
> ...


nevermind. just got a 21.36 and my ao12 is actually 21.61


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice! 


Nir1213 said:


> you could also post it in the Accomplishments thread.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice! You should post this on the accomplishment thread!


----------



## ottozing (Nov 23, 2020)

Spoiler: random 3x3 pb's for avg12/25/50


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 23, 2020)

I did it. After A week of hard work, I created my first algsheet. Yayyy(lol I'm overexcited:O)
Sorry for the 4 extra blank pages at the end. Happened by mistake. :fp


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 23, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> After about 8 months of not learning any new ZBLL cases, I finally got around to finishing one more set (T FFLR). Should probably just finish the last ten algs so I can finally claim to know all of T ZBLL or something.


Update: have now finished T ZBLL.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 23, 2020)

I got around to practicing 5x5 some more. I would like to be sub 2 at the end of thanksgiving break but I am getting my usual 2:08 stuff and then out of the blue a 2:25 or something. I need to work on my consistency.



DNF_Cuber said:


> I got around to practicing 5x5 some more. I would like to be sub 2 at the end of thanksgiving break but I am getting my usual 2:08 stuff and then out of the blue a 2:25 or something. I need to work on my consistency.


Update: got my first sub 2 mo3 and ao5! and a 1:43 single, down from a 1:52  EDIT: then a 1:36 single and a 1:49 mo3. :0


----------



## Julian (Nov 24, 2020)

27.93 4x4 single with OLL parity
alg.cubing



Spoiler



F' B' L2 B D r2 D' U' B R f u L' R2 U2 F' R u r2 U2 F2 f R' L2 u r U' L f R f2 B U2 R2 f' u2 L2 f2 F u2

x r U' r' D // yellow centre
(x' y') r' U r R2' u U' l' U2 l // white

(z x) U' r U' // red cross edge
x2' R U r U // orange

x' r U' r' U' r2' // green centre
U' 3r r' U' r 3r2' U2 r2 U' r2' // orange
U' r U2 r' // blue, red
r U' R' U r' (3r L) F' L' // blue cross edge

z' u' y2' R' U R // OG
U R U' R' // OB
U' L' U L d // RB
F R' F' R u' // GR
U' F R' F' R u // WR
U R U' R' u' // WB
R U' R' u // WG, WO

U2 R U2' R2' U R // RB
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // GR
U' L U L' U L U' L' // OB
U y' R U R' // GO
r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // OLL parity
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL



Solve was really easy


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 24, 2020)

Memorized how to solve a squan (except parity)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Memorized how to solve a squan (except parity)


I learned the parity alg about 2 months ago . It was hard for me, but it's only one alg


----------



## David the cubing god (Nov 24, 2020)

That's great man


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2020)

1:13.13 3x3 real man style

Ao5: 9.30
1. 8.27 U' R U F D2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L F' D L' R U' F @2020-11-24 20:22:14 
2. 9.70 F' L R2 D2 B2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D B' D2 B R' U' L F2 @2020-11-24 20:22:28 
3. (6.33) F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B U2 R F2 D' L' D' F L @2020-11-24 20:22:44 
4. 9.94 U2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R' D R U2 B L' D2 B @2020-11-24 20:22:56 
5. (11.47) F D' B2 D' R L' D' R B' U2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F U2 B' D2 L' @2020-11-24 20:23:12

6.33
F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B U2 R F2 D' L' D' F L 

y' z2
R' D F D F2 // cross
U' R' U R y U2 R U R' // f2l1
y' U L' U2 L U' L' U L // f2l2
R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l3
U L U' L' // f2l4
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // pll
48/6.33=7.58 tps


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 1:13.13 3x3 real man style


what does that mean? I know a 2-4 relay real man style is using only 4x4s but what is 3x3 real man styles


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what does that mean? I know a 2-4 relay real man style is using only 4x4s but what is 3x3 real man styles


3x3 Ao5 where scrambling and inspection counts too


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 24, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-24
avg of 12: 16.42

Time List:
1. 18.33 L' B' L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' L D2 R2 U2 F2 L F' 
2. 17.03 B2 U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F U' R F' D2 B' R' U2 F D' R 
3. 16.34 D2 B' D' B2 U' R L' U' L' R2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' 
4. 16.93 F' U2 R' L2 U' R' F' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F R' 
5. (12.33) D2 B2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F R2 F2 D2 U L R' U B2 F L U R' F' 
6. 15.27 L U' B2 D' B2 L' F' L2 F2 D2 L' B2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B D' 
7. 16.31 F' U2 D L F' B' R' D R2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' U 
8. 15.84 B' D2 R U2 R D2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L2 F L' F2 D B2 D2 L F2 
9. 17.58 R2 B D R' F2 B' R' F' D R' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' 
10. 14.71 R' B2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 R B2 L' R2 U2 F D B R D L D B2 L' 
11. (19.90) F D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F L' U2 F' D' F R2 D2 R' B 
12. 15.86 L' R2 D R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R' B' D B L2 B' D F


ao12 got rekt by a second


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

PB 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-11-24
avg of 5: 13.53

Time List:
1. 13.25 R' D R D' B2 R2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 U B' L2 R U2 L B' L2 
2. (14.80) L' D' B' D2 R B2 D2 L' D F D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 
3. 13.51 R2 U D2 L D F B2 D R2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 B L2 B2 R2 
4. 13.84 B U B' R F' U R B' L U2 B' L2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' 
5. (12.04) L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R' B F R D' B' D2 U2 R' D'


----------



## JustAnotherCuber (Nov 24, 2020)

OH MY GOD FINALLY SUB20!

avg of 5: 19.91

Time List:
1. (26.85) U L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D' B L' B' D R D F2 
2. (18.20) L U' F R2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R D B2 F' R' D' L' B2 
3. 18.99 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D U2 B2 D B' R2 F R' B L' D F 
4. 20.18 L' U' F2 R' L B2 L' B L2 D2 R' D2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L' U' 
5. 20.56 B' D2 F L2 U F B' D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 R' D'


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 24, 2020)

New 3x3 PB woooo

7.25 PB recon
Scramble: D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 R B R' U B2
x’ y’ // inspection
U2 R2 // cross
U R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R // first pair
y’ R U R2 U’ R // second pair
U’ R U’ R’ // third pair
y’ U2 R U R’ // fourth pair
F’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R // OLL
U R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // PLL
46 moves, 6.3 TPS


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 25, 2020)

Some recent PBs:

333 ao50: 11.963 → 11.862
OH ao200: 20.490 → 20.230
444 ao50: 45.245 → 45.203

edit: more

333 ao200: 12.364 → 12.305
666 ao100: 2:22.x → 2:20.377
666 ao200: 2:26.x → 2:23.157


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 25, 2020)

I can confidently say I can recognize and execute 49/57 of the OLLS; Only the dots left to learn this weekend! Still lots of improvement to be had on execution but I’m feeling good about my last few weeks of effort!


----------



## RoThoPro (Nov 25, 2020)

Check out my new AO5 PB
I got 45 soconds !


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 25, 2020)

nice


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 26, 2020)

Memorized the squan parity alg. I can completely solve one by memory now.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Memorized the squan parity alg. I can completely solve one by memory now.


My first 10-ish squan solves were anywhere between 3 and 10 minutes, depending on if I got parity (since I hadn’t learned the alg yet). So I just rescrambled the whole thing and prayed that I wouldn’t get it again.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> My first 10-ish squan solves were anywhere between 3 and 10 minutes, depending on if I got parity (since I hadn’t learned the alg yet). So I just rescrambled the whole thing and prayed that I wouldn’t get it again.


First ao12 is 1:36:74!


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 26, 2020)

i borke my kilominx PB today

Old PB: 33.61
New PB: 31.09

Road to sub-30

I used the old style scramble for this but instead of 70, I set it to 21 moves

Scramble: DR DBR D DL U DBR DBL F U BR F L DL DR BL F DBL DBR DR DL U


I used the old style scramble


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 26, 2020)

Just got my first sub 12m 6x6 solve : 11m54.00s. No OLL/PLL parity and a pll skip certainly helped.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 26, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> I used the old style scramble for this but instead of 70, I set it to 21 moves
> 
> Scramble: DR DBR D DL U DBR DBL F U BR F L DL DR BL F DBL DBR DR DL U


Use better scrambles. 21 moves QTM isn't nearly enough.









[Help Thread] - Kilominx Discussion Thread


Is there such a thing as kilo oll and pll?




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Chasethequber (Nov 26, 2020)

Got sub 30 3x3 and sub 5 pyra


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 26, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Use better scrambles. 21 moves QTM isn't nearly enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its still scrambled isnt it?


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 26, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> its still scrambled isnt it?


"Not solved" is conventionally different than "Scrambled". A single turn makes a cube "not solved", but most people would not consider it "scrambled", per say.

Imagine doing 10 moves to a 3x3. It would _look_ relatively scrambled and it would certainly be "not solved", but there aren't enough moves to reach enough states for it to be fully scrambled for speedsolving purposes. The same thing applies to kilo. I don't know what the exact numbers are, but 21 definitely isn't enough.



Other news: I'm done with L, so now I'm at 402 ZBLLs, with only Anti / Sunes remaining


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 26, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> "Not solved" is conventionally different than "Scrambled". A single turn makes a cube "not solved", but most people would not consider it "scrambled", per say.
> 
> Imagine doing 10 moves to a 3x3. It would _look_ relatively scrambled and it would certainly be "not solved", but there aren't enough moves to reach enough states for it to be fully scrambled for speedsolving purposes. The same thing applies to kilo. I don't know what the exact numbers are, but 21 definitely isn't enough.
> 
> ...


nice with the ZBLLs but there isnt any 1 move scrambles its 21. I just asked in the kilominx discusion what is a good amount of moves for the old style scrambles so i ill hopefully find that out today


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 26, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-27
avg of 50: 14.971

Time List:
12.807[blue], 15.614[red], 13.410[red], 13.617[orange], 15.361[blue], 16.289[blue], 14.616[green], 14.848[green], 13.097[green], 13.207[blue], 18.522[orange], 16.593[red], 14.542[red], 18.967[blue], 17.159[orange], 12.498[blue], 18.743[green], 14.560[green], 13.754[blue], 12.353[red], 12.864[green], 17.384[green], 13.490[red], 17.115[green], 15.800[orange], 13.158[orange], 12.424[orange], 12.944[blue], 14.768[blue], 14.657[blue], 14.799[blue], 14.245[red], DNF(15.367)[blue; g perm fail], 17.951[green], 14.263[green], 14.065[blue], 22.568[red], 18.662[green], 14.857[orange], 13.336[orange], 13.560[green], 12.598[red], 14.443[red], 11.907[orange], 16.811[green], 14.769[red], 15.592[green], 15.751[blue], 18.148+[orange; wrong auf], 13.466[green]

Managed a sub-15 ao50 without using white/yellow F2L at all.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-27
> avg of 50: 14.971
> 
> Time List:
> ...


nice solves! trying to become CN?


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> nice solves! trying to become CN?


Not full CN per se, but neutral enough that I can better make use of easy xcrosses. I keep stats on when I deviate from the norm and go for non-white/yellow F2L, and so far the times I get on non-white/yellow (even with easy xcrosses!) are somewhat worse than my global average (14-ish versus 13-ish).

I'm also sort of quad CN on 6×6×6 (white/yellow/red/orange) because I do the combined OLL parity thing, so this CN practice helps with that too.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 27, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> I'm also sort of quad CN on 6×6×6 (white/yellow/red/orange) because I do the combined OLL parity thing, so this CN practice helps with that too.


Me too! I'm slightly worse on green/blue compared to white/yellow but not by much


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 27, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Haven't mentioned 8x8 for a while.
> 
> Tantalisingly close to 30m today, 30m7.3s, that damn pll parity spoiled it...



FINALLY broke that 30m barrier - just! 

29m53.8s, OLL parity only.

On a totally separate note, my MFJS 12x12 has arrived, so watch this space...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

new squan pb 22.35
Pretty happy with the cubeshape, I got a free block(Lin), but my CP+DF recognition was slow


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2020)

I just got a full-step 10.01, almost my first sub-10, but still a PB.

50 STM, 5 TPS
D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' U' B U2 L2 R F2 U R2 U' F2
y // Inspection
U R2 y U R U' R' D' // X-Cross
U' R' U2 R y R' U' R // F2L 2
L' U L U' F U' F' // F2L 3
R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
alg.cubing.net


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 27, 2020)

I learned a TSLE alg

R' D' R U' R' D R

another kilominx PB this time i used the carrot scramble
-+ -+ ++ -- -- U'
-+ ++ ++ ++ ++ U'
++ ++ +- +- ++ U


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 28, 2020)

[QUOTE="vidcapper, post: 1402538, member: 54168"
On a totally separate note, my MFJS 12x12 has arrived, so watch this space... 
[/QUOTE]

OK, just completed my first solve of it - phew!

Just slightly outside my 2h estimate : 2h 1m 45s.

Still quicker than my first 3x3 solve back in the early 80s though. 

Additional : Knocked 1m28 off my 9x9 PB today, now 41m11


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-11-28
avg of 5: 2.41

Time List:
1. (2.62) R2 U' R F2 R' U' R2 U' R U' 
2. 2.34 R F' U' R' F2 R2 U' F2 R' 
3. 2.53 U2 F2 U' F R' F U2 F2 R' 
4. 2.35 R U2 F2 R F2 U2 F' R2 U2 
5. (2.24) U' F' R' F' R F R2 F' R'
This 2x2 average would rank nationally in the USA! I got all sub 3's which I am happy about


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-11-28
single: 12.87

Time List:
1. 12.87 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/

thats down from a 22.10
Spoiler:Recon


Spoiler



/(-2,3)/(-1,-2)/(-3,0)/ cubeshape
(-2,0)/(3,6)/(-3,0)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(3,0)/ First Layer
/ (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / PLL

14 stm= 1.08 stps


----------



## Legomanz (Nov 29, 2020)

Very good 2x2 session today, PB ao25 and ao100. The ao12 and ao50 are both PB2.


Spoiler: 0.99 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-28
avg of 12: 0.99

Time List:
1. (0.76) F R F2 U R2 F' R F2 U' 
2. 1.01 R' F R U' R' U' F' U2 F 
3. (DNF(1.29)) F2 U R' U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U' 
4. 1.02 R F' R2 F U' F' U2 R' F' 
5. 1.28 F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R 
6. 0.91 R' U' R' U' F U R' U F' R' 
7. 0.96 R' U F2 U F R U2 R2 F2 
8. 0.91 F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F R' F' 
9. 0.90 R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R U2 R2 
10. 0.80 U R F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
11. 0.98 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R' 
12. 1.10 U2 F' U F' R F' U2 F U' R'





Spoiler: 1.05 ao25



Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-28
avg of 25: 1.05

Time List:
1. 0.96 R' U F2 U F R U2 R2 F2 
2. 0.91 F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F R' F' 
3. 0.90 R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R U2 R2 
4. (0.80) U R F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
5. 0.98 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R' 
6. 1.10 U2 F' U F' R F' U2 F U' R' 
7. 1.07 F2 U R U' R2 F' R U2 R' 
8. (2.45) U' R U2 R' F2 U F R2 U' 
9. 1.04 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F2 
10. 0.99 F' U R' F' U R' U R F' 
11. 1.17 R U2 F' U' R2 F' U' F U' 
12. 0.92 U R U' R F' R2 U F U' 
13. 0.95 R2 F2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U2 
14. 1.02 U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 
15. 1.43 F' U F2 U' F U2 F U' F 
16. 1.23 F' R2 U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
17. 1.15 F R F U F' U F' R F2 
18. 1.14 F' R F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
19. 1.24 R F' U F R U' R F2 U' 
20. 0.85 F' U' R2 F R U2 R' U2 R 
21. (2.02) F' R F' R F2 U' F' U R2 F2 
22. 0.97 R' F U R' U R' F' U2 F2 
23. 1.01 U2 F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U R' 
24. 1.04 R2 F U' F2 R U2 F' U F2 
25. (0.82) F2 R' F' R F' R2 F R2 F





Spoiler: 1.16 ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-28
avg of 50: 1.16

Time List:
1. (0.76) F R F2 U R2 F' R F2 U' 
2. 1.01 R' F R U' R' U' F' U2 F 
3. (DNF(1.29)) F2 U R' U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U' 
4. 1.02 R F' R2 F U' F' U2 R' F' 
5. 1.28 F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R 
6. 0.91 R' U' R' U' F U R' U F' R' 
7. 0.96 R' U F2 U F R U2 R2 F2 
8. 0.91 F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F R' F' 
9. 0.90 R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R U2 R2 
10. (0.80) U R F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
11. 0.98 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R' 
12. 1.10 U2 F' U F' R F' U2 F U' R' 
13. 1.07 F2 U R U' R2 F' R U2 R' 
14. (2.45) U' R U2 R' F2 U F R2 U' 
15. 1.04 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F2 
16. 0.99 F' U R' F' U R' U R F' 
17. 1.17 R U2 F' U' R2 F' U' F U' 
18. 0.92 U R U' R F' R2 U F U' 
19. 0.95 R2 F2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U2 
20. 1.02 U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 
21. 1.43 F' U F2 U' F U2 F U' F 
22. 1.23 F' R2 U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
23. 1.15 F R F U F' U F' R F2 
24. 1.14 F' R F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
25. 1.24 R F' U F R U' R F2 U' 
26. 0.85 F' U' R2 F R U2 R' U2 R 
27. (2.02) F' R F' R F2 U' F' U R2 F2 
28. 0.97 R' F U R' U R' F' U2 F2 
29. 1.01 U2 F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U R' 
30. 1.04 R2 F U' F2 R U2 F' U F2 
31. (0.82) F2 R' F' R F' R2 F R2 F 
32. 1.61 F' U F2 R' U' F U2 R' U2 
33. 1.33 U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' F U2 R' 
34. 1.32 F U' R' U2 F U F U2 R' 
35. 1.12 U R F' R' U F2 R' F2 R' 
36. 1.06 F' U2 F2 R' F' U F' U' F' 
37. 1.31 R U2 F' R F' R F' R2 F' 
38. 0.85 U2 F R2 F U' F U' R' F' 
39. 1.38 F' U2 F R' F2 R F U' R' 
40. 1.62 U2 F' R' F R' F' U R F' 
41. 1.33 R2 F' U2 F R' F' R U' F' 
42. 0.94 R U2 R2 F' R2 F U' R' U 
43. 1.04 R U' F2 U' R2 F U2 F U2 
44. 1.23 R2 F' R' U2 R U' R2 U' F2 
45. 1.87 U R2 F2 R U2 R U' F2 U F' 
46. 0.98 U' F2 U F2 U' F R' F' U2 
47. 1.35 R' F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 
48. 1.18 R' F U' R F' U F R2 F2 
49. 1.49 U F' R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
50. 1.69 U' R' F R U F' U R' U2





Spoiler: 1.27 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-28
avg of 100: 1.27

Time List:
1. (0.76) F R F2 U R2 F' R F2 U' 
2. 1.01 R' F R U' R' U' F' U2 F 
3. (DNF(1.29)) F2 U R' U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U' 
4. 1.02 R F' R2 F U' F' U2 R' F' 
5. 1.28 F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R 
6. 0.91 R' U' R' U' F U R' U F' R' 
7. 0.96 R' U F2 U F R U2 R2 F2 
8. 0.91 F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F R' F' 
9. 0.90 R' F2 R2 F' U F2 R U2 R2 
10. (0.80) U R F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U' 
11. 0.98 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R' 
12. 1.10 U2 F' U F' R F' U2 F U' R' 
13. 1.07 F2 U R U' R2 F' R U2 R' 
14. 2.45 U' R U2 R' F2 U F R2 U' 
15. 1.04 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F2 
16. 0.99 F' U R' F' U R' U R F' 
17. 1.17 R U2 F' U' R2 F' U' F U' 
18. 0.92 U R U' R F' R2 U F U' 
19. 0.95 R2 F2 R U' R F' R2 F2 U2 
20. 1.02 U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 
21. 1.43 F' U F2 U' F U2 F U' F 
22. 1.23 F' R2 U' F2 U R2 F' R2 U' 
23. 1.15 F R F U F' U F' R F2 
24. 1.14 F' R F' R F2 R2 U' R' U' 
25. 1.24 R F' U F R U' R F2 U' 
26. 0.85 F' U' R2 F R U2 R' U2 R 
27. 2.02 F' R F' R F2 U' F' U R2 F2 
28. 0.97 R' F U R' U R' F' U2 F2 
29. 1.01 U2 F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U R' 
30. 1.04 R2 F U' F2 R U2 F' U F2 
31. (0.82) F2 R' F' R F' R2 F R2 F 
32. 1.61 F' U F2 R' U' F U2 R' U2 
33. 1.33 U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' F U2 R' 
34. 1.32 F U' R' U2 F U F U2 R' 
35. 1.12 U R F' R' U F2 R' F2 R' 
36. 1.06 F' U2 F2 R' F' U F' U' F' 
37. 1.31 R U2 F' R F' R F' R2 F' 
38. 0.85 U2 F R2 F U' F U' R' F' 
39. 1.38 F' U2 F R' F2 R F U' R' 
40. 1.62 U2 F' R' F R' F' U R F' 
41. 1.33 R2 F' U2 F R' F' R U' F' 
42. 0.94 R U2 R2 F' R2 F U' R' U 
43. 1.04 R U' F2 U' R2 F U2 F U2 
44. 1.23 R2 F' R' U2 R U' R2 U' F2 
45. 1.87 U R2 F2 R U2 R U' F2 U F' 
46. 0.98 U' F2 U F2 U' F R' F' U2 
47. 1.35 R' F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 
48. 1.18 R' F U' R F' U F R2 F2 
49. 1.49 U F' R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
50. 1.69 U' R' F R U F' U R' U2 
51. 0.97 R2 U' F' U2 R' F2 U' F' U' 
52. 1.55 U R' U R' F' U2 F' U2 F' 
53. 1.31 R2 U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R' U' 
54. 1.25 U' F R' U F' U' R U' F 
55. 1.09 R' F' R2 U2 F' U F' U F2 
56. (DNF(2.15)) U2 F' R F' R U' R2 F U' 
57. 1.28 F' U2 F U' F2 U' R' F' U' 
58. 1.36 U2 F' R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' 
59. (0.82) F R2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' F 
60. 0.88 U' F2 R2 F R U F R2 F' 
61. 1.07 F2 U' R F' R2 U R' F' U2 
62. 1.43 F2 U2 F R' F U' F U2 F' R' 
63. 1.54 F2 R' U' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 
64. 1.07 R' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 
65. 1.28 F' U F R' U2 F U R U 
66. (DNF(0.08)) F2 R' U' F2 R U' F U F2 
67. 1.05 U2 F2 R' U R U' R2 U F' 
68. 1.90 F U F' R U2 F U F2 R' 
69. 2.17 R' F' U2 F R' U2 F U' R' 
70. (DNF(0.08)) R2 F' R2 U R F' U2 R U2 
71. 1.30 U F2 R' F R2 F U2 F' U 
72. 1.48 F' U F' R' U2 F R2 U' R' F' 
73. 1.70 F' R F2 U' R2 F' R' U R2 
74. 1.41 U R' F' U' F R' F' R' U' 
75. 0.97 F2 R2 F U R2 U' R2 U' R2 
76. 1.38 F2 R' F' R F' U2 R F' R F' 
77. 1.45 F R2 F U' F2 U F2 R2 U' 
78. 1.24 R U' F2 R2 U F' R F' R' F' 
79. 1.49 R2 U2 R U' F' U2 F R2 U 
80. 1.20 U F R2 F' U2 F U' F U' R' 
81. 2.01 F U' F R' U F U' F' R' 
82. (0.83) R' U' R U2 R U2 R F2 U' 
83. 0.98 F R2 U F R2 F2 R2 F' R 
84. 1.88 R F R F' U2 R2 U' F U' 
85. (2.70) F2 R' F U F U2 F2 R U2 
86. 1.24 R U' F2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 
87. 0.90 F' U2 R2 F R' U F' R F' 
88. 0.95 F' U R2 U2 R' F2 R' U' R 
89. 1.28 F2 R2 F R2 F R' F U' R U' 
90. 1.61 R' U' R U2 R U' F2 R U' 
91. 1.10 R2 F' R F2 U F U2 F R2 
92. 1.66 R' F' U F' R F' U R2 U 
93. 1.31 U F U2 R' F2 R' F2 R F 
94. 1.13 R U' R' F R' U R U' R 
95. 1.49 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F R' F' U 
96. 1.47 F R' F' R' U R2 F' U F' 
97. 1.30 R U2 F' U F2 U F R' U' 
98. 1.26 R' F' R' F2 U F U F2 U' 
99. 1.02 F' U' R F R' U2 F2 R U' R 
100. 1.37 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 R' F U


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 29, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Very good 2x2 session today, PB ao25 and ao100. The ao12 and ao50 are both PB2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0.99 ao12
> ...


buddy, thats UWR Ao12, UWR A025, UWR Ao50, and UWR Ao100.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 29, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> another kilominx PB this time i used the carrot scramble
> -+ -+ ++ -- -- U'
> -+ ++ ++ ++ ++ U'
> ++ ++ +- +- ++ U


I think most people agree that you should use a MINIMUM of 4 lines for Kilominx scrambles. I believe that's what the weekly competition uses, which is at least some sort of official baseline.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 29, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> I think most people agree that you should use a MINIMUM of 4 lines for Kilominx scrambles. I believe that's what the weekly competition uses, which is at least some sort of official baseline.


I know alot of cubers that uses just 3 and I think thats perfect but people have their own opinions and I respect all of them.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 29, 2020)

3x3 OH ao100: 14.81 -> 14.57

First large scale improvement since January.



Spoiler:  ao100 14.57



I will note that as I am learning ZBLL, I do take to properly recognize a case and recall an alg, afterwhich I delete the terribly slow solve. If I was in a position to not delete the alg, then I simply wouldn't do the ZBLL and take the two step approach, leading to a reasonable time. However, it is a terrible decision to not practice the ZBLLs that you are learning, but I don't want to be punished for actively practicing my ZBLLs.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-28
avg of 100: 14.57

Time List:
1. 14.82 D B D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U L' B' D2 R U2 L B2 D2
2. 15.02 U' R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 L' B2 L' R' B D2 L2 U B L F' R
3. 13.07 L F2 U R2 B2 R2 B L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D B2 R F2 U2 L
4. 15.79 B' L' F R2 D L2 F' U' R' U2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' B2
5. 14.64 F2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 F2 R' D' L' D B2 D B' R2 D2
6. 13.65 L2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 D' L2 F' D' L B' D2 U' B'
7. (11.18) L2 B2 R' D' F' U2 B D' R B2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 R L B2 L' B2 D'
8. 12.64 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' U' F' U
9. 14.16 U D2 L' F2 L2 B' R U2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 F L
10. 13.82 L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' F' L' F2 R' F U' L D2 F'
11. 15.23 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R D L2 U2 F' L D2 L2 U'
12. 17.02 L2 D2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D U L' B' U F' R D' R F' L2
13. 12.93 D' R2 B R' F' L2 D' R' D2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 R D' F'
14. 17.31 D R' D2 R U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 F L' U B2 U2 L' F R2
15. (18.40) U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 L' B' L' R D' L' D' L U'
16. 15.42 D' F U R' L D F' B' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F2
17. 13.20 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 F' L D U2 F D F' L' U'
18. 13.31 B2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L D2 F2 L B2 R2 U' L' F D' B2 D' L D R2
19. 11.55 L2 U' B2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 B R2 U' L' U2 L' F' L'
20. 13.34 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D U' R U' F L' B'
21. 14.27 R' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F D' L D U' B L F D2
22. 13.61 R2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R' B F2 U B2 L' B D2 B2
23. 15.76 B L F2 U L2 F U R B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' U F'
24. 15.34 U' D2 F' B2 L' D2 R D' B2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F' R'
25. 17.12 B2 R2 B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 U B F2 L D L R2 F R
26. 16.06 B U' L B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U B' D2 L D2 R2 B2 R2
27. 14.54 R2 U' D' B U2 L D R U2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F B U2 L'
28. 14.99 R' F' R' B2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 D2 U B' R2 B' L' R' U2
29. 17.73 B L D2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B D B2 D2 F' L' R' D
30. 16.03 U B' L U' R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F' R' U' B2 L B L2
31. 15.67 D2 B2 L B' U' B2 L' D R' F' U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U2
32. (18.53) U' R F B' L' F B2 L' U R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 D2
33. (10.68) D R' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B D R' D2 L D' R2 B
34. 15.66 D' L2 R2 F2 D B2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' U R' U2 L D U B F2 U2
35. 17.29 U' F' L2 F B' L' F L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R L2 B2
36. 17.37 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' B R F' D R' F' R2 U' R'
37. 13.92 L' U D2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 R D2 R' D2 B' F2 U R D B2 L
38. 12.91 D2 L2 F2 L2 B R U' F2 R2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 L'
39. 16.53 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' L' U2 F D' U' R2 B U' L' F'
40. 13.55 F' B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B' U R' B D R2 U2 L' U2
41. 14.07 U B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' R' D2 B D' U2 B' L' F'
42. 12.48 D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' L D L2 R D2 F' L R' B2
43. 12.53 U L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' D R' B D' U' R2 B L
44. (18.20) B2 R F2 D' F B L' U2 D F2 U R2 U R2 D2 L2 U R'
45. 17.31 B' D F2 D R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U B' D' R' F L2 U' F' L' R
46. 12.72 U2 L F2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 F2 D' L' R' B' U F2 R D' R'
47. 16.17 L2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 R' U F L B' L' R2 U2 L'
48. (10.83) D2 R F' R U' D2 L' D F' L2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D'
49. 14.88 U B U' R B' R2 U' F' B2 U R2 D F2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2
50. 12.52 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' F' U2 R' U' B2 D' L D B2 L2 F
51. 15.72 F2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 R' B2 R' F' D' U' F2 L2 U
52. 16.14 F L' U2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 D2 U' F' D' B' D' L B2 D2
53. 15.31 R2 B L2 B F L2 R2 F' D2 R2 U R U2 L' U' B2 R' F' R2 D'
54. 12.89 U2 B' U2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 F' D L U' B' R' F2
55. 12.02 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D U' B2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' U B U F R' D B
56. (11.34) D' F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 L' F' L' U' F L2 D2 F' D
57. 16.46 D2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 R F2 B D' L U' L' D2 L2 R' F'
58. 15.92 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' F' R B2 L' B' D' F U2 F
59. (18.80) B R2 D F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 B' U' F D2 L B' R2 U2
60. 15.09 B U2 F2 L D L2 F' U D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B L'
61. 14.41 B2 U2 L' F L2 B D' B' R' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 D'
62. 13.37 D2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 F D2 F' L' B' U F' L F' D'
63. 15.63 U D2 B' L2 D R D' F2 D2 F2 L U2 L' U2 F2 B2 R F2 U2 D' R2
64. 12.80 F U2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F D R' F' R B L2 R' D2 R2
65. 13.85 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U F2 U' F2
66. 11.68 D' B D' L2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 F L U' R2 U B' F' R'
67. 15.70 D2 F' L2 D F' R2 F U' R' L' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R F2
68. 14.54 D R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' L B F2 U' R' F2 U' R2
69. 15.21 L2 R B L2 B2 U2 F R2 B D2 B' L' R' F U2 B L D' U'
70. 15.44 B2 R B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D2 U' R2 L' F' L2 F' D F D'
71. (10.57) B D2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 B R B' F D' R D' U2
72. 14.61 U2 R B' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L' F2 U' B2 U' B
73. 14.77 D B D2 B D2 R' B' D L2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 B L
74. 13.72 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 L B2 R U2 F' L U' R2 F2 D L F2 U'
75. 16.41 F D2 B U2 R U' D' L D B U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 B U2 F2
76. 13.18 F2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' U' F2 R' F2 D U B'
77. 13.61 R D' F L' D R F B U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 D2 L'
78. 16.70 F D2 R' F' R2 U' L' F U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D2 R'
79. 15.71 R2 B D' R2 L F2 D' U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F U'
80. 12.45 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 L F' U' R F L2 U F2 D2 L'
81. 15.39  L' D' L2 B' U2 B U2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R D' U R2 F R2 U'
82. 16.43 L' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 U' R' U' F' U L' D' R F' D2
83. 15.29 R D U2 B2 L U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B' F2 R F L' F R2
84. 13.85 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' D' L2 R' F' U' B' L2
85. 13.74 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 L' B2 R B' L' F' L D' R B F' D
86. (18.14) U2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F2 L R F2 U F U2 F' L' F' D2 F
87. 12.32 D2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R B U R2 F' L B L2 U2 F
88. 14.46 R' B D' B2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 U B L' F' L D' U F2 R'
89. 13.71 F2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 U R' D2 B' U B2 L2 D2 U
90. 14.27 B' U2 B U' D F2 L F U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 L2 D F2 R2
91. 12.51 U2 B2 L2 U2 B L B2 U L' F D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B U2 R2 D2
92. 12.70 U2 L D2 R' D2 R' U2 R B2 L B2 L2 D L2 B U L D U F'
93. 15.23 U2 B2 U R' F' D2 L R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 B D2 R2 U2 D F
94. 14.05 B F2 U2 L D2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 U B' D U L D R' B'
95. 15.62 F2 B' D2 F2 L D F' D B2 U' R2 U F2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F L'
96. 13.70 D B2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F' R B D U L U L B2
97. 17.74 L F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L R D R B F' R2 B2 D U2 F2 R
98. 13.85 B2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 D' F D2 U F2 L F R2 D2 L
99. 11.88 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 R U L2 B2 R' U' R D' B' U'
100. 13.10 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F' D2 U L' U L' R U2 B' U'



Edit: lmao non rolling 14.27 ao100 just today



Spoiler: 14.27 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-29
avg of 100: 14.27

Time List:
1. 12.72 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 L' B' U R B R2 B2 U' B' U' 
2. 12.96 R' F' D F R' L' D2 B D U2 F U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 
3. 14.51 F2 B' R2 D R' B2 U' F D' B2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' 
4. 13.97 B L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 U B2 F' D B U L F' D B2 
5. 12.64 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 D' R' U' L B' L2 R B F' 
6. 14.03 L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 F L' F U R B F2 L2 U' R' F2 
7. (10.89) U2 R' B2 R L2 F' U' D2 F B2 L B2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 
8. 16.91 B2 L F R B' R' B' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 D F R2 
9. 16.78 U2 R' D' R' F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 R D2 L B' D' U2 B2 U R2 B 
10. 13.78 D' B2 D R U L D B' L2 U2 D2 F2 L F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' U' 
11. 14.46 U2 L' U D2 F R2 L F2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' B' D' 
12. 16.24 D L2 F B' L2 B2 U L' F L2 U2 F2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D 
13. 12.96 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U' R2 B F2 L F L' 
14. 11.41 D2 L' F L2 F U2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 L' F' L' R' D L2 R' 
15. 16.22 F' D2 U2 B U2 B D2 R2 B R2 F2 D L2 R2 B U' R U R' D' L 
16. 13.95 R' B2 L U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R B2 D2 R' F D2 R2 U L B R' F U 
17. 12.51 B L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' L B F2 R U' B L2 U' 
18. 13.92 L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 L' D B R' F' U L B R D 
19. 13.32 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D' U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R' B 
20. 13.37 B D2 L F' L2 D F2 R U' F D2 R2 L2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F R2 F' 
21. 14.01 D' F D2 R2 D' F R' L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 F U 
22. 15.53 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R D R2 U2 B' D2 F U' F' 
23. 13.57 F2 L' D2 R2 B R D R2 B' U2 F' R2 B' U2 F' B' L2 U2 D' F' 
24. 12.21 U F L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U' F U2 R' U L R B' U2 
25. 14.41 U R' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 R U2 L2 D' F L' B' L' F' U 
26. (19.88) F B' U' L' F2 U F2 D R L2 D2 B U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 
27. 13.73 L2 D' B L' D F L' B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 L2 D2 B L 
28. 12.97 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R D' L' B2 L B R U' L 
29. 16.53 U B D B2 R' F2 L D F B2 L' U2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L F2 R2 
30. 12.81 R D2 R2 U F2 U L2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L B' U' L2 U2 L D F 
31. 15.82 F' D R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 B R F R2 D' F' U2 F' D' 
32. 16.98 B L' F' R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R' D F' U2 F2 D U2 
33. 14.11 D' F2 U2 R B2 U2 R F2 R' B2 L D L2 D' B D U' B D2 
34. 16.16 D2 F U2 B' R2 B' U2 B U2 F U L2 U' L D U2 B' U2 L' R 
35. 11.61 U' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' R F' U' F' D L' D' F' D2 
36. 13.76 F2 L2 U F' L F2 B' D R' L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 
37. (10.68) D2 F2 R2 B L D2 B2 R' U R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 
38. 15.08 B' D L B2 D R' U' F' L D2 F2 U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F2 
39. 15.60 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F' L' F' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R F' 
40. 11.61 U' B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 D R D2 R' B' L 
41. 17.12 L2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 D F' L U B2 F2 R' B U' 
42. 16.77 R F2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 F D L R2 F2 L2 F' R 
43. 13.94 R' U' R' L2 D2 F2 B L F2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B R2 D 
44. 15.76 U R2 U' R' U' B2 D' F U R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U 
45. 14.21 R' U L2 F' L2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F U2 F L' F R2 B L' D F' 
46. 14.41 L' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R D2 B F' U' B2 U R 
47. 16.69 U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B F2 R2 D F' D' U2 R B U2 F2 R 
48. 16.62 B' U L2 U2 B' D2 B F2 L2 F' U2 F U' L D F R' B' L' D' 
49. 15.55 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' R' D' U F2 R' B' L' F' 
50. 13.42 L' F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U' B2 U B2 L R' D2 
51. 16.32 D2 F' R' B' L U L D2 L' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 
52. 14.46 D2 B2 L' U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R U' B2 U2 R' F' U R D F 
53. 16.21 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 B R' D2 B' R2 D R' U2 
54. 12.53 D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D' F' U' B R F2 D F2 L F' 
55. (10.61) R F2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F' R2 U F U R' U F2 L2 R' 
56. 15.50 L R2 D2 L2 F R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 D L2 B' F2 U' F' R2 D' 
57. 14.35 B' D F B L2 U' L U' R F' R2 B' D2 R2 U2 D2 F L2 F2 
58. (17.95) R' D' L D F B2 U L2 F L2 F U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 U' R2 
59. 15.48 U2 D B2 U2 F' L' B U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' B' 
60. 14.45 U2 R B U2 L2 U' F R U2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L U2 L U' 
61. 17.33 R2 B' R' F R2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D' F U L' R' D' U2 
62. 15.37 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 U R2 F' U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 
63. 12.80 D F2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F L' F' R D B D R' D' 
64. 13.28 F2 R U2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 R' F U' B2 R F2 D' L B2 
65. 12.38 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 R D' L U2 F2 U B' L' D F2 
66. 14.48 R' F' D F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 L B2 D' F' L' B L' B2 
67. 15.64 F2 U R' D R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F D' U2 F' L' F R 
68. 13.05 F U2 L F R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B D2 R B U' B2 R D U 
69. 12.49 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 U2 R' D' F L2 U2 R2 U R B' 
70. 13.38 B L B D2 B U2 B D2 F L2 U2 R2 B' R D U F' U' L F' 
71. 12.87 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 B' F' U L' B' D R U' L2 
72. 11.52 B' R' L' U2 R2 D B' R U2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R U2 D 
73. 13.42 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F' D2 U2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 L U B D U' R B' 
74. (18.22) D B R B2 F L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' U' R B2 U2 B2 L' F' 
75. 13.09 D L F B2 L F' R U' R U2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 
76. 13.98 U2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D R B' U' L F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 
77. (10.31) B U L B D B2 U R' D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D L 
78. 17.57 F' L' F2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D B U2 B' L' D U2 
79. 14.08 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' U' L F D L' U' F2 D2 L F2 
80. (19.76) L' F L2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D R' F L' B F2 L' F' 
81. 13.94 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U' L F' L' R U' L2 B D' U2 
82. 14.49 R L' U R2 U F U D' R B U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' 
83. 13.04 F R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F L' U' B L' D2 U2 B 
84. (17.77) B2 L B' R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F D L D' R' D' F 
85. 16.01 B' D' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' R D R F D F U' 
86. (10.91) L2 U B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 R D' R2 B' L F' R' B' 
87. 13.95 D' R F' L' B2 U' B' U F2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U R' F 
88. 13.93 D2 R2 D U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R' U L' F2 U' B2 L2 R' 
89. 15.34 R' F' B L D R' U' D2 B' F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 
90. 13.17 B L B' U B' D2 L' B F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R' 
91. 13.29 B D2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 L' U B' R D F2 
92. 12.18 F' R2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 R' U' F' L' D2 F2 D2 B' F2 
93. 12.89 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 R D' U2 B U2 L' B' U' R' 
94. 13.99 B U' D' F' D L2 F B2 U2 D2 R' F2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 D L2 
95. 13.91 L' U L2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F' R D U R' D2 R' U 
96. 13.47 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B' D2 B D2 U2 B L U2 L D' L F L B' U' R' 
97. 14.68 F2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 B' L' B' D L' B2 D2 R U' 
98. 13.55 F' D R2 F2 R U' D2 L F' R D2 L' F2 R B2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 U2 
99. 14.27 F2 D L' D2 L F2 L U2 R B2 D2 R U2 B' R' U B L D' L 
100. 14.22 L' F2 B' L' B2 L' F U' R2 U R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 L U2



Including a 14.17 ao50 (from 14.35)
and 13.25 ao12 (from 13.60)

also a 15.02 ao1000, but I don't track that


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 1, 2020)

Wow! I just went sub 15m on 7x7, when I'd never gone below 17m30 before! 

14m56.65s to be precise.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

What is a "non rolling" average? I have heard it before but what does it mean?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> What is a "non rolling" average? I have heard it before but what does it mean?


average that doesnt roll solves. Rolling means that as you do solves again, the old solves get deleted, so your average gets better, as doing solves can make you more efficient


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 1, 2020)

T Diag done yay!

85/493



Yes!!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 1, 2020)

Im finally sub 16


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

I got a Megaminx PB of 2:09 on solve 1 of the weekly comp and then smashed it again on solve 5 with a 1:50. Not bad considering I know about 10 4lll algs and I learned westlund 4 days ago


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 1, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 18.84
> 
> My first ever timed 3x3 solve with LAST LAYER SKIP.
> 10+ years after I started cubing
> ...


another LL skip but I wasn't counting, as normal.
hand scramble. for the last pair I did edge control + simple wv and then last layer skip


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 1, 2020)

oh pb

1. 11.82 L R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F U2 R U2 L' U' R F' D' B' @2020-12-01 20:06:58

x' z2
U' U' R' U' x' U' r U' U' r' // xcross
U' U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // f2l2
y U' U' R U' U' R2 U' R // f2l3
y' U R' U R // f2l4
U r U R' U R U' U' r' // oll
U' U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // pll
53/11.82=4.48 tps


----------



## Jack314 (Dec 4, 2020)

23, (20), 21, (25), 23, 20, 22, 22, 22, 22, 22, 22 = 21.90 PB Ao12 in Fewest Moves.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 4, 2020)

Got my 2nd and 3rd 3bld successes today. also assembled my damn 4x4.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> also assembled my damn 4x4.


that was super hard the first time I did it. I spent 6 hours doing it


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Got my 2nd and 3rd 3bld successes today. also assembled my damn 4x4.


4x4's are a pain to assemble. gj


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 5, 2020)

new pb single!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-05
single: 11.42

Time List:
1. 11.42 F2 L F L2 B R' D R2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 B U2 D2 R2 D L


----------



## RPerm (2020GOME05) (Dec 6, 2020)

This is my weirdest average ever each of the scrambles are literally easy


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 6, 2020)

Haven't mentioned 9*9 for a while.

Got my first sub 40m today, 37m37.84s, being 2m55s off my previous PB.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 6, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 7, 2020)

Just obliterated my 3x3 pb. 14.08 -> 12.92
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk elite
Reconstruction:
U’ F’ L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R U L2 U L’ D2 R B’ // Scramble
x2 // Inspection
L U2 L U’ B2 D’ // XCross
y2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U’ y’ L’ U L // Second pair
y2 L’ U’ L U L’ U L y’ U R U’ R // Third pair
y U2 R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ // Fourth pair
F R U R’ U’ F’ U’ R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R’ U2 R’ // OLL
U R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U2 // PLL

71 Moves / 12.92 Seconds = 6.1 TPS

Very happy with this solve, and it was fullstep!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> 71 Moves


Nice TPS, but that is some trash efficiency.


MJS Cubing said:


> y2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U’ y’ L’ U L // Second pair
> y2 L’ U’ L U L’ U L y’ U R U’ R // Third pair


Also Y2s are entirely useless, they don't change edge orientation


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 7, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Nice TPS, but that is some trash efficiency.
> 
> Also Y2s are entirely useless, they don't change edge orientation


I know im very inefficient in F2L, and at this level I should know how to solve my cases in the backslot, but I don’t even know inuative f2l yet soooo......


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> , but I don’t even know inuative f2l yet soooo......


Does that mean you learned 41 algs for FR slot so you would be worse than someone who spent 10 minutes watching a youtube vid? 900 iq there.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Does that mean you learned 41 algs for FR slot so you would be worse than someone who spent 10 minutes watching a youtube vid? 900 iq there.


I haven’t leaned any algs. I just played around until I could pair up the edges. Most of them involve inserting the corner before the edges as in beginners method


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I haven’t leaned any algs. I just played around until I could pair up the edges. Most of them involve inserting the corner before the edges as in beginners method


Oh, then you are astoundingly fast for what you know. Sounds like you can almost do intuitive F2L


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Oh, then you are astoundingly fast for what you know. Sounds like you can almost do intuitive F2L


Maybe I’ll put some example solves for my f2l. Idk yet though.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 8, 2020)

sub 11 pog



1. 10.88 U D F R' D F2 L' D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2 L


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 8, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> [QUOTE="vidcapper, post: 1402538, member: 54168"
> On a totally separate note, my MFJS 12x12 has arrived, so watch this space...



OK, just completed my first solve of it - phew!

Just slightly outside my 2h estimate : 2h 1m 45s.
[/QUOTE]

Just knocked a huge chunk off this, with 1h45m52s.


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2020)

Tried Roux. Actually learned how to use Beginners LSE. Learning COLL for CFOP, and already know, like, 33 cases, so CMLL should be easy for me.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 9, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Argh, so close... 1h0m13s!
> 
> Was lucky though, no OLL or PLL parity.



Finally broke the 1h barrier on 10x10 : 57m30.7s, despite a pop - surely the most dreaded sound in cubing!


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

For some reason, I like roux better than cfop, despite getting 40 seconds in roux.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> For some reason, I like roux better than cfop, despite getting 40 seconds in roux.


probably cause roux is more fun to solve with, and not with all the algs for cfop


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

Wait a minute... Nir1213, that profile picture looks like it has my previous profile picture of a 5x5.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait a minute... Nir1213, that profile picture looks like it has my previous profile picture of a 5x5.


idk what ur talking about but lets not get off topic here.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

Nevermind. anyway, might be a multi, method person. Roux with one solve, Cfop with another.


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 10, 2020)

So my grandma was acting like my judge and I got a PB by 2.5 seconds with a time of 7.23 seconds. Do you guys have any recent PBs?


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 10, 2020)

I got an insane sub 12 ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-10
avg of 5: 11.80

Time List:
1. (11.32) L U B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D L' F' D F U2 B U' L2 R' 
2. 11.42 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F L B2 U2 L F D' U' L 
3. 12.59 F L2 B F2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L' D2 F D2 B' U B2 F' R' B2 
4. (14.11) R2 U L2 U R2 D' U' L2 R2 U F' U2 F D2 R D' U' L2 B' F' 
5. 11.40 U F D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F U2 L2 F' D' F2 L


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Dec 11, 2020)

Just became sub-14!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 12, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> First and only sub 10 lol
> 
> 
> 9.48 sec . D2 L B D L' U F2 L U B2 U' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D
> ...


Actually, I broke it a month ago and totally forgot about it lol

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-12
single: 8.946

Time List:
1. 8.946 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 U B2 L R' D B2 F' L2 D' F'

I seem to get pretty lucky or in this case, pretty confident imo




The power of positive thinking lol


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 12, 2020)

I finished learning full OLL today. I can now confidently recognize and execute all 57 cases. Pumped!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 12, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I finished learning full OLL today. I can now confidently recognize and execute all 57 cases. Pumped!


Congratulations. That is a great cubing accomplishment.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nearly B/G/W/Y CN


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Nearly B/G/W/Y CN


Nice. I'm nearly full CN. working on O/R (It's driving me crazy lol)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

I intentionally used a ZBLL in a speedsolve. I feel so cool  . It was just the niklas, though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

23.12 OH PB single!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 23.12 OH PB single!


Nice! Is OH your main event?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Nice! Is OH your main event?


Absolutely not. I go into short spurts of liking it (as short as a day or 2), and I guess today was one of those days.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 13, 2020)

I just got a full step 5.63 3x3 single wtf


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 13, 2020)

Eamon said:


> I just got a full step 5.63 3x3 single wtf


Scramble?


----------



## Eamon (Dec 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Scramble?


B' U2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' F' L B U2 R B D' F on white


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 13, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> FINALLY broke that 30m barrier - just!
> 
> 29m53.8s, OLL parity only.



Had an incredible 8x8 solve today, smashing the above time by over 2m. 

It was 27m41.12s, *despite* edge, oll & pll parities!

Also set a new 6x6 mark of 11m7s, 32s below my old PB.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 13, 2020)

Whoa new PB single on 666. Saw that it was a Gd perm at like 1:58, then executed it as slowly as I usually did (lol).

Time List:
1331. 2:00.934 3u2 3r d r f' L' u2 f2 d2 D' r' 3r U2 d r' 3u D' u r' 3r2 R B b D2 F2 U' d D 3f b' L' l2 F2 3r2 l B' D2 l R f L' 3r' 3f2 r D U' b 3r r' u2 3f r2 b U2 L2 U2 f R 3r 3u2 F2 d2 b' D B2 D' F 3r l' 3u2 b2 3r2 D' B d2 U b f' B F' @2020-12-13 20:31:24


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 14, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Improved this significantly to 48m31s, in the process beating both my 6x6 & 7x7 PB's (12m55s & 18m20s respectively).



Decided to do another 2-7 relay, as my pb's/ao5's have come down significantly in the last month, and pushed my time down to 43m33s.

'Only' 10 times slower than Max, now.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 16, 2020)

8.28s.

U' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D B F' R' B2 U' L' R2

New PB yayyy
I don't remember the cross and first 3 pairs but I remember that it was sledge into no AUF LL skip.

Also, this is my first LL skip lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

2000 solves in my 3x3 session! I should have a lot more, but I used to always delete my sessions for some reason. I didn’t start keeping my times until March of this year.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

New pb 14.67 seconds with the tengyun v1


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 16, 2020)

I guess I should say that I accomplished Sub 10 after cubing for only a year. I average about 9.5-9.6

Yesterday, I got a fullstep 6.06 PB single as well


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

New pb 12.87 U' F2 B' D' R B D' B' L2 F2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2! I don’t feel like doing a reconstruction.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 16, 2020)

Got a new PB of 23.17, actually on the GoCube Smartcube, tracked on cubeast. It was pretty much a normal solve, only my look ahead was really great so it took me no time for transition of the F2L pairs.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> New pb 12.87 U' F2 B' D' R B D' B' L2 F2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2! I don’t feel like doing a reconstruction.


That's exactly the same time as my squan pb.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> That's exactly the same time as my squan pb.


Suspicious...
I have now officially been cubing for a year!


----------



## Scollier (Dec 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Suspicious...



Its actually spelled sus, not suspicious.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Its actually spelled sus, not suspicious.


There are spelling errors among us


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 16, 2020)

38.27 seconds pb with roux


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> 38.27 seconds pb with roux


Well done!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> 38.27 seconds pb with roux


Nice! I bet you will have a sub 35 in a week!


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Nice! I bet you will have a sub 35 in a week!


I hope I will


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 17, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Had an incredible 8x8 solve today, smashing the above time by over 2m.
> 
> It was 27m41.12s, *despite* edge, oll & pll parities!



Took another 62s bite out of it today : 26m39s, aided by a complete absence of parity.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 17, 2020)

OH mo3 PB, from 11.99
Single is 9th sub 10



> Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-17
> mean of 3: 11.77
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I had F2L done at around 8-9 seconds on the very next solve, looking like another 10-11. Unfortunately, it was a new Sune ZBLL case that I learned, and it took about 20 seconds to recall, so I missed the chance for a sub 11 mo3.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 17, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> OH mo3 PB, from 11.99
> Single is 9th sub 10
> 
> 
> ...


OH??? this is pro! Faz, you'd better watch out


----------



## RPerm (2020GOME05) (Dec 17, 2020)

16.87
I got an F perm so this would’ve been a 15s solve also 10tps


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 17, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> OH??? this is pro! Faz, you'd better watch out


Gen is pretty FaZZt but he needZZ to practiZZ and get better


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 17, 2020)

RPerm (2020GOME05) said:


> 16.87
> I got an F perm so this would’ve been a 15s solve also 10tps


10tps? that would mean a 168 move solve, which is worse than beginners method I think


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 17, 2020)

RPerm (2020GOME05) said:


> 16.87
> I got an F perm so this would’ve been a 15s solve also 10tps


So , 168 move solution , if you are right about 10 tps
EDIT:Ninja'd


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 17, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> OH??? this is pro! Faz, you'd better watch out


haha thanks
But considering that my single here wasn't even faster than Feliks' recent OcR average, I doubt I'll be in the running for any OH records for a while.




DNF_Cuber said:


> Gen is pretty FaZZt but he needZZ to practiZZ and get better


Very troux. Once I finizz ZBLL, I'll won't have to zzpend any more time learning algzz and I'll be able to focuzz all my time on getting better at OH.

That is, of course, unless I decide to start practicing Megaminx again at which point, I'll need to learn full PLL.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 18, 2020)

New PB ao12 of 23.09. Overall my long session times are not improving as I implement full OLL into my solves. I'm getting lots of great singles and mo3s but the averages are still slower than before due to slow recognition time. I know its a process and I'm getting better ever day!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 19, 2020)

15.06 squan PB single with a really short scramble:
(0,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 21, 2020)

Solved my 3x3x5 for the first time! I think I’m finally understanding the fundamentals of cuboids!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 15.06 squan PB single with a really short scramble:
> (0,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)


That scramble is very good for Lin users... The whole first block is already solved after cubeshape.
BTW I recently switched to Lin


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> That scramble is very good for Lin users... The whole first block is already solved after cubeshape.
> BTW I recently switched to Lin


I use Lin too! What do you average rn? I am a noob, average 35.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 21, 2020)

First time below 1h15m on 11x11...

1h14m1.74s, 3m38s below my previous PB.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I use Lin too! What do you average rn? I am a noob, average 35.


I average like 40, I just switched recently
(I used to average low 20 with vandenbergh)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I average like 40, I just switched recently
> (I used to average low 20 with vandenbergh)


Bet I can get to sub 20 faster than you


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Bet I can get to sub 20 faster than you


I currently don't practice square-1 that much cuz I failed to mod my YLM well and it sucks now.
ok i admit i'm making excuses


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I currently don't practice square-1 that much cuz I failed to mod my YLM well and it sucks now.
> ok i admit i'm making excuses


My YLM has a stripped core so I have to tighten it every 2 solves.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> My YLM has a stripped core so I have to tighten it every 2 solves.


oof. Buy a new one, theyre not that expensive


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> My YLM has a stripped core so I have to tighten it every 2 solves.


My YLM pops almost every single solve because I overdid Cubemaster's corner mod


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> oof. Buy a new one, theyre not that expensive


I have a volt I am getting for christmas, so I will wait it out.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> My YLM pops almost every single solve because I overdid Cubemaster's corner mod


where's the "Help my squan sucks thread"?!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have a volt I am getting for christmas, so I will wait it out.


the volt is pretty bad


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have a volt I am getting for christmas, so I will wait it out.


I used to have a volt v2, but the edge snapped. I'd recommend you get two, so that you can replace broken pieces. I didn't get a second one at the time because I couldn't afford it
And I probably won't get a volt for this Christmas because i'm waiting for the MGC or the volt v3


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> the volt is pretty bad


The volt V2? It is considered the best.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The volt V2? It is considered the best.


It's the best relative to other square-1's, but on an absolute scale it isn't that good. I really hope MGC or Volt v3 square-1's will come out


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> It's the best relative to other square-1's, but on an absolute scale it isn't that good. I really hope MGC or Volt v3 square-1's will come out


Me too


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The volt V2? It is considered the best.


IMO the YLM is best. Can't wait for Gan Squan


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> IMO the YLM is best. Can't wait for Gan Squan


Have you tried the volt V2?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Have you tried the volt V2?


Yes


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 22, 2020)

Luckiest scramble ever...

An insane time of 3m20.45s on 4x4, more than a whole minute off my PB! 

Easy centres, loads of edges pre-made, and of course no parity.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 22, 2020)

Was a hand scramble, so can't post it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

I just started Virtual Cube on CStimer today, and I dropped my PB from 52 all the way down to:


Spoiler






EDIT: I just got this, too, just 4 solves after, which put me at a 52.78 ao5!


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I just started Virtual Cube on CStimer today, and I dropped my PB from 52 all the way down to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fast improvement! I also had a huge drop yesterday (which is when I started playing with the virtual cube) from 57 to 36.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Well that's some insane TPS.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well that's some insane TPS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


holy what


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 22, 2020)

1. 57.02 B' Dw' Rw B2 F' Fw2 D' B2 Lw' Fw R' D' Bw' U' D Bw' D2 Fw Lw D' U' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 L B Bw Uw D Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Bw' U B2 R U' Uw2 Bw Dw B' F' L D2 Dw2 Uw B L' R' Uw Bw' R' Dw' D' L2 B L2 R' Fw @2020-12-22 22:48:42

I got my first sub-1 yesterday (59.86) and a new PB single of 59.15 just 5 solves ago (29s centers) and then I just wanted to complete the 200th solve.
Centers on this solve were crazy good, around 24-25s, edges and 3x3 stage not so great but I am super happy about this.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well that's some insane TPS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I haven't been able to get a solve with over 3 TPS yet, but I just got a 19.33 single


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 23, 2020)

OH PB single (was 11.6x):

11.310 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' F D L' F' D' U' Fw



Spoiler: recon



/* Scramble */
L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' F D L' F' D' U' Fw

/* Solve */
z2 x // inspection
(U' D) r U' // cross
U' R' U R2 U' R U // first slot
z' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // second slot
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // third slot
z R2 x' U' R U R2 x U R U' // last slot
R2 // LL skip!

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 23, 2020)

pb

generiert durch csTimer am 23.12.2020
Single: 5.86

Zeitenliste:
1. 5.86 L2 R2 D F2 D U2 F2 L2 U R2 U L D' B' D L' D2 U B D' @2020-12-23 19:37:51

y' z2
R2 U R' U2 R L' U L D' R' // xxcross
U' R' U R U' R U R' // f2l3
U'y R U R' // f2l4
r U R' U R U2 r' // oll
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // pll
49/5.86=8.36 tps


----------



## Cube_Dad (Dec 23, 2020)

Today is my birthday (45) AND i got a new pb: 40,09 sec. Improved my pb with 6 sec. I’m really happy with that


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 23, 2020)

Cube_Dad said:


> Today is my birthday (45) AND i got a new pb: 40,09 sec. Improved my pb with 6 sec. I’m really happy with that


Happy Birthday! Hope you live many more years and beat many more pbs.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 24, 2020)

Cube_Dad said:


> Today is my birthday (45) AND i got a new pb: 40,09 sec. Improved my pb with 6 sec. I’m really happy with that


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 24, 2020)

Ao12: 8.22
1. 8.27 D2 R' U2 L B2 L' R2 F2 D2 R U2 D B' L F2 R2 B2 U L2 R' @2020-12-24 14:05:56 
2. 8.83 B' F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 L' R F' R' D' U' B2 R @2020-12-24 14:06:31 
3. (7.16) B2 U2 F U' R' U B U L U F2 B2 U2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' @2020-12-24 14:06:54 
4. 8.19 R B' F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 B' L' D' U R2 B F' @2020-12-24 14:07:17 
5. 8.29 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D R' B' L2 F D U L B' L' @2020-12-24 14:07:43 
6. 8.02 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' L U' L2 F L' R' B' U' R2 U' @2020-12-24 14:08:12 
7. 9.47 U2 D2 F R2 F2 R D' R2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 D' @2020-12-24 14:08:33 
8. 7.25 R F' U D F' R' U2 B' R' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 @2020-12-24 14:09:05 
9. 9.09 F2 B' D' L B' D F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F' U' @2020-12-24 14:09:26 
10. (13.80) B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L F D' U2 L B' D' R @2020-12-24 14:09:53 
11. 7.44 R' U' B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U L B' D B' D2 U' L' F' @2020-12-24 14:10:24 
12. 7.33 U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 L B L2 U B D B R F @2020-12-24 14:10:58

wow that was crazy, dropped my pb by ~.4
last 5 solves make a 7.95 Ao5 which is my 3rd or 4th sub-8 Ao5 I think


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 24, 2020)

New PB's on 10x10, and 12x12...

10x10 : 54m9s , 3m22s below.
12x12 : 96m57s, 8m55 below (admittedly just 5 total solves).


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 24, 2020)

OH Pb
Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-24
single: 49.33

Time List:
1. 49.33 F L2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' U L' B D2 F' L2 B L' B


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 26, 2020)

Just got a new PB with my new Yuhu v2!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-25
single: 1:07.49

Time List:
1. 1:07.49 ++ -- +- ++ -+ U'
++ +- -+ ++ +- U
+- +- +- +- +- U'
-- -- +- -- -- U'
-+ ++ -+ -- -+ U'
+- +- -- -- -- U
-+ +- +- -- -+ U
@2020-12-25 17:25:27


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 26, 2020)

I am sub 30 on clock after only 30 solves.


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 26, 2020)

i average around 16 on 3x3 and i got 6.90 frm a very ez dub x cross (the second pair was unintentionally placed in) and a good oll to a h perm


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 26, 2020)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> i average around 16 on 3x3 and i got 6.90 frm a very ez dub x cross (the second pair was unintentionally placed in) and a good oll to a h perm


Scramble?


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 26, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Scramble?



D2 F2 R U2 F’ U B D’ F L2 F U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 B’

Edit: it wasnt a dub x cross but theres a pair after u scramble


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 26, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> pb
> 
> generiert durch csTimer am 23.12.2020
> Single: 5.86
> ...


u cld have done pseudo slotting on the third and fourth pair

R2 U R' U2 R L' U L D' R' // xxcross
before u insert the white-blue piece in wif a R’ u cld have did a U’ then R’ to set up pseudo slot

so its
y' z2 // inspection
R2 U R' U2 R L' U L D' U’ R’ // xxcross
y D U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ D’ // f2l3&4
U’ R U R’ U R U L’ U R’ U’ L //COLL H case
M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 // U perm oll
U2 // auf


----------



## ray5 (Dec 26, 2020)

Accomplishments this year:

Figured out how to solve a Rubik's cube for the first time ever (came up with my own terrible algs using commutators)
Learned CFOP and got down to 55s avg
Learned algs: Ja, Jb, Ua, Ub, H, Z, T and corner 3 cycles. Need to learn F and Y.
Solved megaminx using Felix's sheet for LL.
Studied cmowla's information about parity and solved 4x4 and 5x5 cubes using reduction.
Learned to use Roux method.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 26, 2020)

9:37.08 mini guilford first try. I hate mega.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

I just absolutely obliterated my 3x3 PB with the Rubik's Connected with a 7.56!!! This scramble was just insane.

37 STM, 6.2 TPS

L2 F L' B2 F' L2 D2 B' L' U R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 F2

F2 U2 M2 U F U' F' U R U R2 F R F' // F2L
U' F' U' L' U L F U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // LL
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I just absolutely obliterated my 3x3 PB with the Rubik's Connected with a 7.56!!! This scramble was just insane.
> 
> 37 STM, 6.2 TPS
> 
> ...


Wow I thought your previous PB was 10.01!
and i'm sorry to say this, but rubik's connected scrambles are less reliable than csTimer scrambles. *GJ STILL!*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I just absolutely obliterated my 3x3 PB with the Rubik's Connected with a 7.56!!! This scramble was just insane.
> 
> 37 STM, 6.2 TPS
> 
> ...


 That is an insane scramble! I feel like the rubiks connected scrambles are probably really easy if they are giving you that!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 27, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> That is an insane scramble! I feel like the rubiks connected scrambles are probably really easy if they are giving you that!


All of the other scrambles seemed pretty normal...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 27, 2020)

I love clock so far. 17.99 PB single and sub 20 mo3 and ao5.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 27, 2020)

Update from my Christmas Cubes: 

4x4 PB: approx. 6:30 (Still working on my OLL parity, edge paring, and center efficiency.
Megaminx PB: approx. 8:30 (It absolutely amazes me how Owen Morrison can solve a megaminx in 30 seconds).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 27, 2020)

CLOK PB!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-12-27
single: 16.02

Time List:
1. 16.02 UR3+ DR5- DL1- UL3+ U6+ R2+ D4+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL1- UR DR UL


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 27, 2020)

I am learning how to solve a square 1! I got one for christmas


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 27, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I am learning how to solve a square 1! I got one for christmas


I am too! If you want to solve it in a more intuitive way with less algs, you might want to take a look at the Lin method.

I'm practicing cube shape and the first two blocks (which to me is the most important part), so then all I need to do is learn like 8 algs (and parity ). It's a challenging, but interesting puzzle!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 27, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> I am too! If you want to solve it in a more intuitive way with less algs, you might want to take a look at the Lin method.
> 
> I'm practicing cube shape and the first two blocks (which to me is the most important part), so then all I need to do is learn like 8 algs (and parity ). It's a challenging, but interesting puzzle!


parity isn't as bad as everyone says


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 27, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> I am too! If you want to solve it in a more intuitive way with less algs, you might want to take a look at the Lin method.
> 
> I'm practicing cube shape and the first two blocks (which to me is the most important part), so then all I need to do is learn like 8 algs (and parity ). It's a challenging, but interesting puzzle!


You can learn cubeshape, then M2 and J perm for CP+DF, and use jperm and uperm for PLL, plus parity. So including parity but not cubeshape, you can do lin with 3 algs(M2 isn't an alg)


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 27, 2020)

I use this tutorial 



 you don’t really have to learn any lags besides m2 and parity


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> parity isn't as bad as everyone says


I agree. It only took me about 10 minutes to learn.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

13.57 Clock PB!
1. 13.57 UR2- DR3- DL2+ UL0+ U2- R1+ D5+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U5- R0+ D3+ L4- ALL4+ DR DL
EDIT: The next day
13.00 UR3+ DR0+ DL1+ UL5+ U1- R1- D1+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R0+ D4- L4+ ALL5+ DR


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2020)

1. 27.86 UR1+ DR4- DL1- UL2- U3+ R5- D4- L0+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R3+ D3- L6+ ALL2+ UR DR UL

9th timed clock solve, first sub-30


Edit: 23.03 UR5- DR0+ DL5- UL1+ U4+ R5- D1+ L4- ALL4- y2 U3- R2- D2- L1- ALL5+ DR DL


E2: 21.20 UR6+ DR2- DL2+ UL3- U1- R2- D2+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U5- R2- D2- L2+ ALL1- UR DR UL


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 1. 27.86 UR1+ DR4- DL1- UL2- U3+ R5- D4- L0+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R3+ D3- L6+ ALL2+ UR DR UL
> 
> 9th timed clock solve, first sub-30
> 
> ...


Nice. I got mine the same day as you and my PB is a 13.00 
although I have done 260 solves.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2020)

10:45.98 for my first timed 7x7 solve. I hand scrambled because I don't hate myself, but I think they count for 6x6 & 7x7 because I still scrambled it well.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Another clock pb
1. 12.63 UR6+ DR6+ DL3+ UL3- U3- R0+ D3- L1- ALL5- y2 U4+ R3+ D1- L5- ALL2+ DR UL


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 30, 2020)

oooooo new PB Ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-30
avg of 5: 14.46

Time List:
1. 15.31 F' L F R U' F2 D L2 B2 R B2 R D2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' B' D'
2. 13.65 B' L D R2 L' F' U' B' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 D2 F2
3. (17.16) D' F' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 B' D2 L U' F D2 L2 B2
4. (13.46) B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F D2 U R' F2 L' U F' L
5. 14.41 B L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F D' R2 B' L F' U' L D' R2


EDIT: I love the meilong m

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-30
avg of 5: 14.21

Time List:
1. (17.34) U2 F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R F R' B F D' F L F2 U
2. 14.74 B L U L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U F' U' L D2 F' R B2
3. (12.61) R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U R' F2 U R2 D B' F' R' U R2
4. 14.14 B' F' D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 L' R' F L' D' F2 U' L U F2
5. 13.74 D' F2 D2 F' D' B L D F2 B2 U B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2


EDIT 2: First Sub-14 ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-30
avg of 5: 13.97

Time List:
1. (12.61) R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U R' F2 U R2 D B' F' R' U R2
2. 14.14 B' F' D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 L' R' F L' D' F2 U' L U F2
3. 13.74 D' F2 D2 F' D' B L D F2 B2 U B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2
4. (16.11) F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 U L B' R U B' L' D' B2 F2 U
5. 14.02 U L' B' D' F B' R U' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 B2 D2


EDIT 3: Another 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-30
avg of 5: 13.85

Time List:
1. 13.61 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R' U R2 B F' L' U B2 R2 B' 
2. (14.93) F D F L D' R2 D' B' U R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B' 
3. 14.62 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B F D2 L2 F' U' R' F2 U2 L' D B R 
4. (13.01) U B2 U R' D2 B' L' U F D2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 D 
5. 13.33 B2 L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F L' R2 U' B' D' R F2 U2


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 30, 2020)

Another round of "new cube, new PBs":

444 (Wuque M (DIY) → Meilong 4 M)
ao12: 43.x → 42.745
ao50: 45.203 → 45.170
ao100: 46.018 → 45.526



Spoiler



Slowly defecting from the Qiyi cult—now my only Qiyi mains are 555 (Valk 5) and 777 (Wuji M). Also 222 (Wuxia), skewb (Wingy), pyraminx (Bell v1), megaminx (Galaxy v2 M) if you count events I don't actively practise. I _would_ have gotten the Qiyi clock, but they were out of stock.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 30, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> I am too! If you want to solve it in a more intuitive way with less algs, you might want to take a look at the Lin method.
> 
> I'm practicing cube shape and the first two blocks (which to me is the most important part), so then all I need to do is learn like 8 algs (and parity ). It's a challenging, but interesting puzzle!



Square1 is one puzzle I just cannot solve, I can it get into cube shape with difficulty, but then all this (-1,3) etc business confuses the heck out of me. 

I did get my first sub 7m Megaminx solve this morning though : 6:54.16.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 30, 2020)

vidcapper said:


> Square1 is one puzzle I just cannot solve, I can it get into cube shape with difficulty, but then all this (-1,3) etc business confuses the heck out of me.
> 
> I did get my first sub 7m Megaminx solve this morning though : 6:54.16.



quick guide on square one notation

/ = basically an R2 on 3x3

(x, y) = X is how many 30 degree turn you do on the U face. Y the same for the D face


moving over by one edge = 30 degree turn

moving over by one corner = 60 degree turn


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 30, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> quick guide on square one notation
> 
> / = basically an R2 on 3x3
> 
> ...


Right. And " - " means " prime" 
You can also think of it as *1 edge is 1*. Since the corner takes up 2 edges, *one corner is 2*.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly defecting from the Qiyi cult—now my only Qiyi mains are 555 (Valk 5) and 777 (Wuji M). Also 222 (Wuxia), skewb (Wingy), pyraminx (Bell v1), megaminx (Galaxy v2 M) if you count events I don't actively practise. I _would_ have gotten the Qiyi clock, but they were out of stock.


lol the cults are long gone.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> lol the cults are long gone.


didn't those die in like may or june?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> My YLM has a stripped core so I have to tighten it every 2 solves.


i got a new ylm square 1 to replace my one that keeps popping but it has stripping issues. bruh. YLM SQUARE 1 IS GARBAGE


----------



## Scollier (Dec 30, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> i got a new ylm square 1 to replace my one that keeps popping but it has stripping issues. bruh. YLM SQUARE 1 IS GARBAGE


 Oof I was going to get one of those. Which one do you recommend instead?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 30, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Oof I was going to get one of those. Which one do you recommend instead?


wait for the new square-1 YJ is releasing in February


----------



## scrubizilla (Dec 30, 2020)

I finally am sub 15! i just got 20 or so sub 15 Ao5's and my first couple sub 15 Ao12's


----------



## noobcuber22 (Dec 30, 2020)

i got one 2 second solve on 3x3 but i havent gotten a solve that quick ever since


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 30, 2020)

noobcuber22 said:


> i got one 2 second solve on 3x3 but i havent gotten a solve that quick ever since


Scramble?


----------



## noobcuber22 (Dec 30, 2020)

just a random one


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

noobcuber22 said:


> just a random one


then it was probably like a 5 mover. Don't trust hand scrambles, especially with that good a time.


----------



## noobcuber22 (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> then it was probably like a 5 mover. Don't trust hand scrambles, especially with that good a time.


ok


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 31, 2020)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG



anyway i got my first sub-10 single

1. 9.96 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D F L' B2 R2 U' L' R F U' F2


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 1, 2021)

Smashed my 9x9 PB with 33m30s, 4m17s off my old record! 

This was on my YLM which I hadn't touched for several weeks, I guess it was getting lonely...  

Just 4 months ago my first 9x9 solve took 2h17m!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 1, 2021)

I made it through 2020 while staying in one piece.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 1, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I made it through 2020 while staying in one piece.



But did your cubes stay in one piece during 2020?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Smashed my 9x9 PB with 33m30s, 4m17s off my old record!
> 
> This was on my YLM which I hadn't touched for several weeks, I guess it was getting lonely...
> 
> Just 4 months ago my first 9x9 solve took 2h17m!


Your PB is rapidly catching up with mine! Mine is 28 minutes, but I forgot how many seconds.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2021)

Just over 4 years ago, I posted here that I had just used my first intentional ZBLL in a speedsolve--


GenTheThief said:


> Not an accomplishment-thread-worthy time, but the cool thing is: I was able to recognize and use one of the very few ZBLLs I know. There was a bit of a pause as I realized it was a case I knew, so it probably could have been sub-13.
> ZBLL is so sick.
> 
> 13.42 B2 R2 U2 B D2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D L2 F2 U' B R' U2 F2 L
> ...


and yesterday night, I finished learning the rest of ZBLL.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Just over 4 years ago, I posted here that I had just used my first intentional ZBLL in a speedsolve--
> 
> and yesterday night, I finished learning the rest of ZBLL.



doesn't that make you one of like 10 people to know full zbll?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> doesn't that make you one of like 10 people to know full zbll?


there's a decent amount of people who know full ZBLL, probably over 100


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> there's a decent amount of people who know full ZBLL, probably over 100



Sorry just realised i was think of full ZBLL + ZBLS.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 1, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Sorry just realised i was think of full ZBLL + ZBLS.



That'd be ZB


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 2, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> First time below 1h15m on 11x11...
> 
> 1h14m1.74s, 3m38s below my previous PB.



Another 5m 39s off that today, with 1h8m22s.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 2, 2021)

my first ao5 where every solve is sub-15!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-02
avg of 5: 13.33

Time List:
1. 12.89 F R' L2 B2 U' F' R B' D' L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 
2. 14.04 F2 B2 R D R U' L F B' U2 L2 F2 U D F2 R2 D F2 
3. 13.06 U B R2 U F' D L F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R B2 L F2 B2 D2 R2 
4. (14.20) D U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' U' R B' R2 B' R2 D 
5. (11.47) B F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 U F2 L F' D' L2 R U F


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 2, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> my first ao5 where every solve is sub-15!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-02
> avg of 5: 13.33
> ...


dangit you beat my PB ao5


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> dangit you beat my PB ao5



Just checked your pb sheet. We have the same main.

NO EXCUSES


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> my first ao5 where every solve is sub-15!


That’s also called a “pure sub-15 average.” Good job!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 2, 2021)

This happened


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Tied the 2x2 WR!!!!!


Spoiler: ...



And then realised it was a plus 2


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Tied the 2x2 WR!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...
> ...


plus 2's dont count at home


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> plus 2's dont count at home


yes they do...
EDIT: and now I beat it... WITH ANOTHER +2 argh


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> plus 2's dont count at home


Where did you get this from? Did somebody say it, or is this something you think?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Where did you get this from? Did somebody say it, or is this something you think?



Famous saying by Kevin Hayes.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Freaking finally! 0.39 no plus 2
R' U' R F' R U R' F U' F' U2


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Freaking finally! 0.39 no plus 2
> R' U' R F' R U R' F U' F' U2



May I assume that you redo-ed the same scramble multiple times? Or did you actually get 3 4-movers within 15


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> May I assume that you redo-ed the same scramble multiple times? Or did you actually get 3 4-movers within 15


redid


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Famous saying by Kevin Hayes.


Is that something he said often? I personally haven't watched a lot of his content, so I'm just wondering.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Is that something he said often? I personally haven't watched a lot of his content, so I'm just wondering.



It's just something he said once that turned into somewhat of a meme. I'm honestly surprised you've never heard that said, even in a joking way



Jam88 said:


> redid



Wasn't sure if that was a word lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Freaking finally! 0.39 no plus 2
> R' U' R F' R U R' F U' F' U2



Either I'm stupid or you misscrambled 3 times because that's not a 4 mover scramble.
and I may be an idiot but I'm not stupid.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Famous saying by Kevin Hayes.





rubik2005 said:


> Where did you get this from? Did somebody say it, or is this something you think?


i initially got it from J Perm, but yeah it was from Kevin Hays i guess.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Either I'm stupid or you misscrambled 3 times because that's not a 4 mover scramble.
> and I may be an idiot but I'm not stupid.


Yeah, I don’t see a 4-mover there, either.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Either I'm stupid or you misscrambled 3 times because that's not a 4 mover scramble.
> and I may be an idiot but I'm not stupid.



Yeah, its a double-adj PBL case, which I personally can't do sub 0.4 even without stackmat


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Tied the 2x2 WR!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...
> ...





Jam88 said:


> yes they do...
> EDIT: and now I beat it... WITH ANOTHER +2 argh





Jam88 said:


> Freaking finally! 0.39 no plus 2
> R' U' R F' R U R' F U' F' U2


It seems like you are doing a combination of miscrambling and not stackmatting.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 3, 2021)

Just solved my first 5x5! I already like it kind of better than the 4x4.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 3, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Just solved my first 5x5! I already like it kind of better than the 4x4.


Yeah it's a lot more fun than 4x4 imo


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 4, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Just solved my first 5x5! I already like it kind of better than the 4x4.


Than I have to get one for myself too, 4×4 is my biggest cube unfortunately


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It seems like you are doing a combination of miscrambling and not stackmatting.


WHYYYYYYYYYYYY are all my best solves misscramblesssss? and yes, I'm CSTimer-ing, my stackmat doesn't want to connect when i plug it in


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 4, 2021)

absolutely smoked my 5x5 single by 26 seconds

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-04
single: 1:45.48

Time List:
1. 1:45.48 R Lw2 Bw' R2 Bw' U' Rw B2 D2 Fw Bw2 U Uw Rw R2 B' F' L2 Lw Uw2 L' Uw Dw2 U B' L2 Bw2 Rw' Lw' Dw2 F D2 Bw Uw' B F' L' R' Uw R2 Uw' Dw2 D2 Lw' D' B' Lw Dw2 U D Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 B Fw' Lw L2 U R2



btw i decided my main events are gonna be 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH and Megaminx


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYYYY are all my best solves misscramblesssss? and yes, I'm CSTimer-ing, my stackmat doesn't want to connect when i plug it in


stackmat is the only reasonable way to time 2x2. It is like a .3 second difference.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

I got unbanned yay


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I got un*banned* yay



So where's the "*Best* and Worst of Everything"?

(joke lol)


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> So where's the "*Best* and Worst of Everything"?
> 
> (joke lol)


yeah i would be the worst of everything. During my ban I made a corners first method on 5x5 and I think it has the most potential out of any big cube corners first method.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> yeah i would be the worst of everything. During my ban I made a corners first method on 5x5 and I think it has the most potential out of any big cube corners first method.


Oh boy, we can't wait to hear it _*Sarcasm intensifies* _But anyway, was the ban from when you did the message with yrururururu.....?


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Oh boy, we can't wait to hear it _*Sarcasm intensifies* _But anyway, was the ban from when you did the message with yrururururu.....?


yep it was from my YruRUruRU message, I deleted it but I didnt get banned until like 3 or 4 minutes later after I deleted the message. Still that was wrong. Also I didnt learn a single alg during that ban a I wanted all my ZBLL progress to be on this website.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> stackmat is the only reasonable way to time 2x2. It is like a .3 second difference.


I guess, but cba to type in all those times


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

my new Yuhu has reset a bunch of PB's in less than 10 solves!
single:
1:40.69
mo3: 1:52.78
ao5:1:56.78
ao12: 2:02.95


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> my new Yuhu has reset a bunch of PB's in less than 10 solves!
> single:
> 1:40.69
> mo3: 1:52.78
> ...


Ooh tell me more about Yuhu

Yuhu, is it a method or a cube?

My post was moved. It is an accomplishment... for whoever moved it. Then it was deleted.

Sub-2:40 solve on 5CF method. It was a 2:34 and it was on the compitition part of the site.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Yuhu, is it a method or a cube?


Cube, it's the YJ yuhu v2 M


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Cube, it's the YJ yuhu v2 M


oh i thought it was a method and I wanted to know more about it lol.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

I got a new PB! 16 seconds.

R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' F' U R F' L' F R'

3x3


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

Today in a comp last minute, I got a 5CF PB. It was 2:34.81

R2 F' R Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw D' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Uw U' R' Bw Fw U2 B2 L' Lw' Uw' B2 Dw' Fw' Dw' B2 Fw' F2 L' Lw R F' Lw Bw2 L2 F U Rw' Fw' D Dw2 U' R2 F' L Rw Fw' F' L F Rw' Dw' L2 Dw2 R Dw' Fw' Dw' U B

I filmed a video but I cant find it. Tomorrow sometime, I will edit this post to have the video. WARNING: I talked alot in this video.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 6, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> New PB's on 10x10, and 12x12...
> 
> 10x10 : 54m9s , 3m22s below.



10x10 now down to 51m19s.


----------



## Yepala (Jan 6, 2021)

This week I have reached a new 3x3 PB of 16.41s, ao5 of 22.08s and ao50 of 24.12s.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 6, 2021)

first sub-2

Single: 1:57.07

1. 1:57.07 Uw F 3Uw' Fw F' Rw2 L Uw2 Bw Fw' F' D2 F' 3Fw2 L' 3Fw D Bw2 D Lw R U2 B Bw Fw Rw' Uw2 3Rw R2 L B' Rw' Uw' U 3Rw2 U' 3Uw R2 D' U' B' 3Uw2 D2 L' 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw Uw2 U' 3Uw2 L' Lw' 3Fw2 B D2 Lw' 3Uw' D2 3Fw 3Rw' Dw Bw' Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' D R 3Rw F Dw2 Fw' Dw' D' 3Rw' F2 Uw' B U' 3Rw2 Bw @2021-01-06 13:29:26

got the mgc yesterday, it's soo good


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> first sub-2
> 
> Single: 1:57.07
> 
> ...


7x7??


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 7x7??


oh yes definitely


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 6, 2021)

Just got a new PB on 5x5 with 5CF. I filmed it but it went corrupt for some reason. Next time I film a PB, I will try my best to make sure it isnt corrupt.


----------



## AlecWindmiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Aiming for some averages in the 30’s since I started learning CFOP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 7, 2021)

First sub 1:40 on mega!
1. 1:39.91 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jan 7, 2021)

Broke my PB single on 4x4 from 44:39 to 41:65!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-07
single: 41.65

Time List:
1. 41.65 L' F2 L2 D2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B D' B' R2 D R B D' U2 Uw2 Fw2 L' F' Uw2 R' F Uw2 F U2 L2 B' F' Uw B2 R B' Uw Rw' U' Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 B


----------



## EnochManor (Jan 7, 2021)

I got a 13.100 single yesterday!!!


----------



## crazycuber36 (Jan 8, 2021)

I broke my 18.09 sec pb on 3x3 2 times last week, but it only went down like .03 sec, and each time it went down i lost more and more hope that i'd every break the 18 sec mark 

Ayy just beat my 3x3 PB today! and it's finally sub 18 , it's 16.525. It literally took me a year to get sub 18 which is kinda sad when I think about it.


----------



## Yepala (Jan 9, 2021)

I have improved my 3x3 averages this week:

PB: 16.41 (still the same)
Ao5: 20.05
Ao12: 20.81
Ao100: 22.60

I hope to break the sub20 milestone soon. I'm starting to get sub20 times mixed in my Ao5's.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 9, 2021)

First under 1h30m for 12x12!

1h27m3s, 6m41s off my previous PB.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 9, 2021)

Sub 20 Ao100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ao100: 19.96


Spoiler: Times and Scrambles



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-09
avg of 100: 19.96

Time List:
1. 18.20 B R2 B' R D L' F' R B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D F2 B2 D R2 L' 
2. 18.17 D R' U' B2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B' U2 R D' F' L' D 
3. 20.67 F B2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B' D' L B U B U' B' R' 
4. 18.42 R U B2 F2 D F2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 D R' B' L F2 R2 F' 
5. (27.59) F2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 F R' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B D B2 
6. (16.13) F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 F' D2 L2 B L' U' R F L' B' U2 L' D2 L2 
7. 19.77 D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 F U2 F' L' D U2 F D2 R' D2 B 
8. 21.26 D2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D' R D' F R D2 B F 
9. 18.39 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 D' R' U' F' L' R F U L 
10. 20.30 B' R2 B U2 B' D2 U2 F D2 R2 L' D' U R2 F L' B' R' F' 
11. 23.82 F' R L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F D2 U B U' B2 R' U2 
12. 17.20 B' U' B2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 R D2 R' F2 R' U2 F' D' B' R2 F U' B 
13. 18.87 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 R B U2 B L' D B U' 
14. 22.38 B' U B' R' F R2 D' L' U2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R D' F' 
15. 22.56 L' R2 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 U' L2 F' D2 R U2 L' F' U2 B2 
16. 19.71 B2 D2 B U2 R L' F' R U' L' U2 L D2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 
17. 21.84 R2 U F' B D L D' R U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 F' 
18. 19.32 F' D B2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U F2 U' F' R2 F' L D U2 L R' F 
19. 19.64 F D R' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' U2 R B2 U2 R F' R2 B' R2 U' B' R' 
20. (16.41) D2 F L' D2 L' B L2 D' B D B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 
21. 20.40 L B2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 U R F' L F' U' R' 
22. 18.14 D' R2 F R B' U D2 R D R B2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R U2 R' 
23. 20.52 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' B U R' U' F' R2 F' R B2 
24. 23.39 D2 B R2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 F D U R2 B L' U F' U R' 
25. 19.47 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L B' D' F U' B' F2 U' R U2 
26. 21.60 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D U2 B D R' B' F2 U' R' U 
27. 20.97 L' U' L B2 D B' L' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D F R 
28. 19.28 R U2 F2 R D2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F U F2 L2 D' R2 D' F 
29. 16.55 U' D2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' U' F2 R B U' L2 F U' 
30. 17.88 U D2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R' B2 D' B D2 R B2 D F' 
31. 19.01 L U' R2 D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B R D' L' U B2 D' F' L 
32. (26.97) U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R D2 U R' D2 L' B L' B' U' 
33. 19.80 L' U F' B D R L2 B' U2 R U2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 L F2 L2 F 
34. 17.70 L' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 U' L2 R2 F' U' F2 R 
35. 19.64 R2 F2 D U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R D' R2 F L2 B D F U2 
36. 16.59 R2 D U R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F' R D' U' F' U2 L' D2 R B 
37. 21.70 B' D B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B' L D U' L R' F2 D R 
38. 19.31 L2 F2 U R D' B' L' D2 B R2 U2 D2 F2 B L2 U2 R2 L F' 
39. 21.08 D' F2 R2 B' R L2 B2 L B U R2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 
40. 17.68 D' L' D2 F' D R U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 D 
41. 24.25 R2 D2 R D2 F2 B D' L U2 R' B2 U2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 R B 
42. 20.09 L F D' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D L B' F' D L' U R U 
43. 20.96 F R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 F' D' U2 R' D2 B F L' 
44. 20.34 F R L D B L' B2 D L B2 U B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B 
45. 17.40 L B R2 F' D R B' U F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 L2 
46. 18.27 F2 R D' L F2 U' B R D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 L F U R2 
47. 18.34 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R B L' R2 U2 R U2 F U L2 D 
48. 21.41 L' U B2 R2 B L2 D2 F R2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B D2 R B F L 
49. 18.68 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 L U' F2 L' F' D' B' U2 R' 
50. (15.95) D' R2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 U L F2 D' B U2 L B2 
51. 25.03 L2 B' L' U' D' R' F R U2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U' R' 
52. 22.12 U R F L F U F' B2 U B' L2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 L2 F 
53. 21.95 D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 L' R B2 D' F2 U R' F U 
54. 18.13 L2 F D U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L D2 U2 B2 L' B D' R2 
55. 18.08 L D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U B' D2 U2 R F2 L F 
56. 18.72 B' L' F' R2 D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 U' B D L2 F2 L' D' 
57. 19.11 U L D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R2 F L R B' D' L' U F2 
58. 18.59 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' U B D2 R' B2 D F L2 R 
59. 24.30 F2 D B2 D L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R' B R' U2 L' U' R' D' B' U 
60. 20.41 U' L2 B R U2 L U' R2 D B D2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 
61. 17.17 D' L' B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' L' R' F' U R2 F2 
62. 17.66 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U L2 R' F' U B U2 L' F' 
63. 18.75 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B D' L' F' R F' L2 F' D' U 
64. 19.37 F R2 U L2 F' L' D' B U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L' F2 D2 B' 
65. (16.45) U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B' R D' U B' R F' R 
66. 17.04 U' B U2 R D2 L' B2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 F U' B' R2 B U' L 
67. 24.81 L U' B R2 L F U D F' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 
68. 21.89 D' L D2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 D2 F' D' F2 L U B' D' L 
69. 19.63 L' F U R U' D' R B R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 F R2 U2 B D2 U B2 
70. 16.47 R D2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 R B2 R' B2 D B L' U' B2 D' R2 F' L 
71. 17.33 B' R D F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L' F2 D2 L2 B 
72. 19.05 D R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' L F R' U2 L' D' F2 U' 
73. (25.25) F R2 F B' R2 L' D F' R' L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
74. 24.98 R U L' U' F' U L D2 L' U2 F' B2 R2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 B 
75. 21.67 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 B F U L F2 R D' B2 L' D R 
76. 23.21 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 L' F U' B U' B2 D' R2 B2 L' 
77. 20.88 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 B R D' U2 F' R F L2 B' D2 
78. 20.84 U' B' R2 U2 B U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' U' F U2 L' F R2 B' 
79. 18.03 R' D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' R' D2 R2 U B2 R2 F L' R2 B D2 U 
80. 18.32 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' F' R B L' U' B L' D2 
81. 19.81 F L D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B' L U L' B' D2 R D2 
82. 17.27 U2 R' D' F R' F' B U' L' F U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 F D2 R2 
83. 21.43 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D L B2 F R2 F2 U2 R B U2 
84. 19.73 F' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B' D' L D R2 U' B' U2 L 
85. (15.65) D L' U' R F' U' F2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 
86. 19.86 B' F2 L D2 R U2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 R' D F2 R' F2 L' B L B 
87. 18.26 L F2 L2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D F U L' D2 F U2 R U2 
88. 24.86 U B' D2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 L U2 L2 B2 R' B' R' B' F' D2 U B' 
89. (25.63) B2 L2 F' D B L U' F' U' D2 F B L2 B' R2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 
90. 19.94 F R' F2 B D' R' L D' R U' R2 B2 D F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' 
91. 17.58 B' F U2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L F2 L' U B R2 U' F2 R2 
92. 20.17 L2 U' B D' R' U D L' F' B2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 
93. 19.62 B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 R' F D L D' B R U2 
94. (25.47) B2 R2 F L D F' U F L U2 R B2 R' D2 L F2 L B2 R D2 
95. 24.02 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L F U2 R' D B U L U2 
96. 17.97 L B L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 U R2 U' F L B D2 R' U2 
97. 22.54 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B D2 R B F2 R' D U' L' F2 
98. 19.55 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F L2 D' F D' L' B2 D R2 F2 R 
99. 20.69 L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' D L2 R D B2 U F' D' B 
100. 18.36 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B U' L R U2 B L2 D' U F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 10, 2021)

10th sub OH 10 solve (with my favorite ZBLL case)

9.97 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R' U2 R F2 D2 U B2 F'

half a recon


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 10, 2021)

First sub 20 ao5 with Roux!
Definitely switching, I promise.

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-10
avg of 5: 19.50

Time List:
1. 20.37 L D B D2 L' U D' R F R2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 
2. 21.03 D' F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L D' U L2 F' L' D2 B D' F 
3. (16.53) F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 D R' U' B' L2 F' U L D' L' B' 
4. (31.08) R F2 R D2 L' R' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' B2 R U' R B F R U2 
5. 17.11 R2 D' F B2 R B U L2 D2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 10, 2021)

11th sub 10 OH Solve, 2nd sub 9 (with a very nice zbll)
PB by about 0.5 seconds, from 8.71

8.28 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R B2 R' D' U2 R' B' F' U2

34 HTM, 4.1 TPS


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 10, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> 11th sub 10 OH Solve, 2nd sub 9 (with a very nice zbll)
> PB by about 0.5 seconds, from 8.71
> 
> 8.28 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R B2 R' D' U2 R' B' F' U2
> ...


my first OH solve after I saw this was PB by over 4 seconds. 3 move EO(Orange or red front, white bottom) lucky F2L, and 7 move ZBLL
1. 16.14 F L2 U B' L2 F L F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 L2


----------



## goidlon (Jan 10, 2021)

I am officialy sub 12 on 3x3!


----------



## Athefre (Jan 11, 2021)

2020 was probably my best year:


*Cycle Union System:* Discovered the principle of the ability for algorithms to overlap and solve multiple cases and a system for how to implement it. It also solves the "Solve any x pieces out of group y" problem.
*A3:* This system is blockbuilding without worrying about everything being perfect and correcting the blocks during an algorithm step. It has been compared to EG and that was actually kind of my intention. I have A2 and wanted to extend that to 3x3 in some way. So far I have implemented this technique into Roux with great results. The algorithm set for Roux is called ACMLL.
*ACMLL:* A new algorithm set for Roux mentioned above. The user solves F2B with swapped/flipped pairs or pieces then ACMLL corrects the blocks while solving the final four corners.
*CLL+1 and COLL+1:* An LL method proposed ~10 years ago but couldn't be developed because there was no system. I used my union system above to solve the problem and develop the full LL method.
*MI3:* A new 3x3 method that is kind of the successor to MI1. It also has a lot of similarities to Joseph Briggs' M-CELL method. MI3 is a method capable of extremely low move-counts and can use more pseudo advancements, such as A3, than other methods. It also provides the user with many options for algorithm sets they want to use.
*A2:* I originally proposed this 2x2 method in 2012. It combines my work on non-matching techniques and transformation. I completely re-developed the method and created a wiki page.
Restored my MI1 and MI2 methods. They were on my old website which was deleted and then the methods and the concepts within them were forgotten. I added them to the wiki and a new site on Google.
Created a wiki page for the Transformation concept.
Created a Roux non-matching blocks guide.
Created a new way to present NMCMLL cases that aligns more with current CMLL documents.
Started the method development competition.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 11, 2021)

My cloncc and skoob arrived today and just solved them for the first time!


----------



## TheKravCuber (Jan 11, 2021)

One-Handed PB2 i got yesterday, fumble on cmll probably cost me the PB

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-10 single: 8.27 
Time List: 1. 8.27 R' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 F2 R2 B' R2 U' R B' L2 B' R'

z y' S2 (D U2') r' F//FB 6/6
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'//SS 8/14 
r' U' M2 U r//SB 5/19 r U R' U' r' F R fumble F'//CMLL 8/27 
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U//LSE 8/35


was also part of my pb avg 10.16 which included a 8.88, this 8.27, 11.31, 11.28, and 10.31


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> My cloncc and skoob arrived today and just solved them for the first time!


what brands?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what brands?


Qiyi cloncc and x man skoob concave


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 11, 2021)

my cubes arrived in my country. now more 7~9 days to get to my house
/o/ ,(yay)


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 11, 2021)

3x3 in 1.5 My fasted time yet.

That's 1.5 Hours  By the way. cube has lenticular stickers so every square changes colour as it's tilted. Real pain in the a*s.


----------



## TheKravCuber (Jan 12, 2021)

My first One-Handed sub-10 ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-12

avg of 5: 9.78



Time List:


(10.26) F U' F2 R' B2 L F' R2 D B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2
9.90 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F D B2 U' B R F2 U L U2
9.30 U2 L2 F U2 B' F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 U F' D' F2 U B' U L F'
10.13 L2 D U B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 B2 U R' F L' R2 B' L D' R D'
(8.88) R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F D F' D' B R D2 L' F'


reeeally excited about this! been a long term goal for sooo long


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 12, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> 3x3 in 1.5 My fasted time yet.
> 
> That's 1.5 Hours  By the way. cube has lenticular stickers so every square changes colour as it's tilted. Real pain in the a*s.


Yeah, they're really annoying!


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jan 13, 2021)

So I decided to do some more 3x3 solves, and then...

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-12
avg of 5: *9.53 !!! PB*

Time List:
1. 9.44 F2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 F D L2 F' R F' R' D2 L2
2. 9.50 B D U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 U R D' R U2 L2 U2
3. *(15.58)* L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F D' R B U' L' R F
4. 9.64 R F L F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B' D2 L' D L' D2 L2
5. *(9.38)* B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 L' D2 U2 F U' R2 U' F R'

This is the second I've ever got a counting sub 10 in an ao5, and somehow I managed to get 3 counting sub 10's, I had to relax and calm myself a lot between solves to secure my average. But I'm so happy with this achievement!!!


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 13, 2021)

Had my first sub 50m 10x10 today! 

49m41.36s, 1m37 off my PB.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2021)

Athefre said:


> 2020 was probably my best year:
> 
> 
> *Cycle Union System:* Discovered the principle of the ability for algorithms to overlap and solve multiple cases and a system for how to implement it. It also solves the "Solve any x pieces out of group y" problem.
> ...


Wow that's a lot of cubing theory that you contributed to in a year, R' f' L' E L E' f R.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2021)

I completed 101.5k letter quads in 2020, from the 57k I had at the start of the year. All the free time counted for something.

I also genned about 4k more algs of UF buffer 5-cycles, which adds up to the 10k I already had.
For me quality is important, and getting regripless and rotationless algs is important.

I also try and check if they are 40% faster than executing 2 3-style algs. Since 3-style is already a bit optimized, 5-style will take a while to overtake the 3-style theory and results, M' U S' R' S E' R u' M.

There is still a lot more to be accomplished in 2021. I want to use the new systems of LQs and UF5 in my MBLD attempts, and get over the wall of 25 points which I have been at for nearly 5 years now.

I love that MBLD is an event where there is no limit, and I am excited to see how letter quads make memo better, and 5-cycles make execution of edges better in 3x3 mullti blindsolving.

Thanks 2020, for giving so much free time to us, to work on algsets and our hobbies and skills.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes - finally broke the 10m barrier for 6x6!!

9m53.2, 37s off my PB.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 14, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-14
avg of 12: 43.433

Time List:
1. 43.606 L2 D2 F D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' L' R' D' L D' F D2 R2 B'
2. 43.887 B2 D2 L D2 R B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' U R2 U R U' F' D L B L2
3. 42.926 D2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F' D2 R2 F2 R U' B2 F' U2
4. (42.292) R' B2 L2 D2 R B2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 B D2 L' U2 B' D2 U F
5. 44.826 R2 F' U L2 B' D' L' B2 R F2 U B2 U2 D F2 D B2 D F2 L2
6. 42.500 U' R2 B2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R U2 B' U2 R' U' L F
7. 42.839 U' R B D' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L' U F' D B2 R' D2
8. 45.011 B' U2 F R2 F' U2 B' L2 F L2 B' L' D2 B U' R' F' L' R' U2 R
9. 42.990 U' F' L' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D L B' R2 B' L' B F'
10. 42.352 B R2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U' R' F' L' F2 L F2 U
11. 43.393 D' R2 D2 R' F2 L R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 B D' U' R D' R2 B L
12. (1:20.608) B2 F2 D2 U B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B' D2 L' B R B2 D2 L R'

My first mehta ao12 after maining it!!
Not bad considering I figured out the algs without looking at the algsheet.

First sub 40!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-14
single: 36.19

Time List:
1. 36.19 L' B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 B2 R B' D' U' R2


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 14, 2021)

Second sub 10 + new PB

Time List:
1. 9.88 R2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 U F2 U2 L B2 F' U' B L2 R F' L2



Also new PB Mo3


Time List:
1. 14.21 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F U2 R' F L B2 D U' F L2 
2. 15.62 U2 D F' B2 D' L D L' D2 R F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B U 
3. 9.88 R2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 U F2 U2 L B2 F' U' B L2 R F' L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 15, 2021)

Full CN with Mehta yay!!!!


----------



## soup (Jan 15, 2021)

I solved a 37x37 Rubik's cube!

Time: 1:55:37.620
Moves: 16311
Speed: 2.351 moves/second
Pacing: 1.1211 pieces/second


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 15, 2021)

I didn't think I'd ever get a good solve with a GAN cube but here we go, PB2!





Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-15
single: 6.10

Time List:
1. 6.10 F' R U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' D' U2 R U' R' F2 D' @2021-01-15 19:44:09

I also got a new 6x6 PB by 4s. This is really nice because I DNF'ed a 1:55 Zach White style in the weekly comp a few days ago and it felt really bad.





Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-15
single: 1:53.27

Time List:
1. 1:53.27 3Fw 3Uw2 L' Bw' U2 Uw' B L' Lw2 Bw 3Rw U Dw' Uw2 Fw 3Rw2 Uw2 U Rw' R2 Fw 3Fw F U' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw2 U' R B2 Uw U' L U' 3Fw' Dw Rw Uw2 L F D2 Bw Fw2 U B2 3Rw' D2 F2 3Uw 3Rw L Bw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' L' R' Lw' B2 Dw2 3Fw' D' Bw' Fw2 3Uw2 Rw' F Lw' B2 Dw' Uw 3Uw2 Lw' Fw' U' 3Uw Dw 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw @2021-01-15 18:07:15


----------



## Yepala (Jan 16, 2021)

This week's new times in 3x3:

PB: 14.26 - First sub15!
Ao5: 18.91
Ao12: 20.81
Ao100: 22.29


----------



## soup (Jan 17, 2021)

I've got a couple of shiny new PBs to share with you all:

13x13:





15x15:


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 17, 2021)

WHAT!!!??

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-17
single: 26.666

Time List:
1. 26.666 L R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D L F2 D' F' U' R' U @2021-01-17 16:54:37

x2 y //Inspection
R' U M' U2 M //FB
u R2 E' R U' R' u //3QB
R2 U R' U' R'//EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 //6CO 1
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO2
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 //APDR
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL
D //ADF

(58h, 73q, 55s, 57e)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 18, 2021)

Once again, I got another sub 10 OH solve (12th time)
but I was recording


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jan 18, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-18
single: 8.49

It's been quite a bit since I broke my PB single. I may have been able to do a little bit better, but still happy nonetheless

Time List:
1. *8.49* U F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 L B' D' R2 D2 R' B2 D L2

x2'//*Inspection*

L U L F' L' U' R2 // *xCROSS*
y U R U R'// *P2*
L' U2 L y' U L U L'// *P3*
U R U'R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//* P4*
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // *OLL*
U M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' // *PLL*


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 18, 2021)

Got an Unofficial PB of 10.89, wasn't an official scramble so I guess it counts as unofficial right?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 19, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Got an Unofficial PB of 10.89, wasn't an official scramble so I guess it counts as unofficial right?


Well, as long as the scramble wasn't stupidly easy I wouldn't see why you wouldn't be able to count it as official.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jan 19, 2021)

PB: 23.101
Method: Beginner CFOP
Cube: RS3M 2020


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been waiting for this for so long.





My current 4x4 PBs are 29.86/31.62/32.85/35.55 for 1/3/5/12.


----------



## J41 (Jan 21, 2021)

Apologies if this isn't the correct place for random PBs and the like.

3x3 single PB: 26.11
Method: still beginner, no CFOP
Cube: RS3M 2020

Not dissimilar to your post above, @cuberbutnotacuber!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21 (solving from 2021-01-21 17:21:43 to 2021-01-21 17:30:59)
avg of 5: 39.968

Time List:
1. 41.906 B2 L D' L2 B D2 R2 F U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 D R U' L' F L2 B' @2021-01-21 17:21:43
2. (33.471) D' B2 U2 F R2 B L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 F L B' D F' D' B' U B2 @2021-01-21 17:24:39
3. 34.918 R2 U2 L2 F2 B L' B2 U D2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' @2021-01-21 17:27:10
4. (54.744) L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 U R2 U L' D F R' U2 L' B R' F' @2021-01-21 17:28:09
5. 43.079 U2 B' L D L F R B' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 @2021-01-21 17:30:59

 

Another PB Ao5:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21 (solving from 2021-01-21 18:01:37 to 2021-01-21 18:05:59)
avg of 5: 35.878

Time List:
1. 33.201 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L D' R2 U B2 U' L B L' B2 @2021-01-21 18:01:37
2. 40.060 B R F B L' B' L F' U2 L2 F2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' D R' @2021-01-21 18:02:40
3. 34.372 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' L D2 R' U2 B' F' R' U' F D2 @2021-01-21 18:03:49
4. (43.523) B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L B' F2 U R' D2 R2 U @2021-01-21 18:04:47
5. (32.934) B U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R' U' F L' B2 D' B' D' B @2021-01-21 18:05:59

Sub 30!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21
single: 28.227

Time List:
1. 28.227 U R2 D' F2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 U R' U F2 R U B2 @2021-01-21 18:09:14


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub 40 Ao25:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21 (solving from 2021-01-21 17:49:35 to 2021-01-21 18:24:51)
avg of 25: 39.759

Time List:
1. 38.038 R' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L' F' L2 D U R' D' U @2021-01-21 17:49:35
2. 34.280 F' L' U' L B2 U' F2 D' B' L U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U R2 @2021-01-21 17:50:37
3. 43.803 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R' B2 D L' F' @2021-01-21 17:51:52
4. 34.996 F R' B2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' R' U F U2 R2 D @2021-01-21 17:53:05
5. (57.130) F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L F2 D F2 L' R2 B D U R' @2021-01-21 17:54:07
6. 47.933 L' B R2 D' L' F2 R' F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F U L @2021-01-21 17:55:31
7. 47.247 B U2 L' U' L2 F2 B' R' B2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 B L2 F L2 @2021-01-21 17:56:40
8. 44.968 U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B D2 F U2 B2 R' B D2 R D' L' R B2 L2 @2021-01-21 17:58:10
9. 33.201 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L D' R2 U B2 U' L B L' B2 @2021-01-21 18:01:37
10. 40.060 B R F B L' B' L F' U2 L2 F2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' D R' @2021-01-21 18:02:40
11. 34.372 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' L D2 R' U2 B' F' R' U' F D2 @2021-01-21 18:03:49
12. 43.523 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L B' F2 U R' D2 R2 U @2021-01-21 18:04:47
13. (32.934) B U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R' U' F L' B2 D' B' D' B @2021-01-21 18:05:59
14. 33.249 U2 R U2 R F2 L D2 R2 D2 R U2 L B' F2 D R2 B' L D2 B F' @2021-01-21 18:08:08
15. (28.227) U R2 D' F2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 U R' U F2 R U B2 @2021-01-21 18:09:14
16. 34.930 L D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F' R' U' L2 R2 F' @2021-01-21 18:14:26
17. 38.101 R2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R B' U L R' U F @2021-01-21 18:15:23
18. 43.871 F U D2 B' D B' U L' F' L2 U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 B' L' @2021-01-21 18:16:22
19. 35.836 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' L' B' U' R2 F' L' U2 F2 R2 @2021-01-21 18:17:31
20. 40.084 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 U' L D2 B' R' D' U B' U' R2 @2021-01-21 18:18:35
21. 43.314 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U R' B' D R F U' L2 R D L2 @2021-01-21 18:20:12
22. 42.757 L F R' B2 L F2 R B2 L D2 F2 R U2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 D' L F @2021-01-21 18:21:22
23. 45.559 F2 D2 B U B2 D L2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L R' U' F L2 D L @2021-01-21 18:22:43
24. 34.827 B2 U F' L U2 F' U' L R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 @2021-01-21 18:23:56
25. (51.629) U2 R' D2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D R U L2 R' U2 B U2 @2021-01-21 18:24:51

Noice!!!


----------



## TheKravCuber (Jan 21, 2021)

Finally beat my One-Handed PB, a PB that has been standing for 9 months until now

8.03 
R U2 B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L D2 R2 U2 D L' F' U' L2 D R2 F


x z' // inspection
U' M' U2 B // FB 
U r U' r2' U' M' U2' M2' U' r // SB
r' U r U2' R2 F R F' r // CMLL 
M U' M U' M' U2' M' U // EOLR
M' U2' M // EP


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

J41 said:


> Apologies if this isn't the correct place for random PBs and the like.
> 
> 3x3 single PB: 26.11
> Method: still beginner, no CFOP
> ...


It is the right place. A new PB is an accomplishment


----------



## White KB (Jan 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> WHAT!!!??
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-17
> single: 26.666
> ...


Nice! My PB at one pt. was 26.66. May you get ever faster.


----------



## White KB (Jan 21, 2021)

I got sub-20 recently and am working on lookahead! Woo!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 22, 2021)

I set a new PB for ao5 of 21.28 ao12 of 23.09 & ao500 of 25.95 so I am now calling myself sub-26 global. Looking forward to all the improvement I'm going to make in the coming months as I continue to improve at finding full cross during inspection and F2L efficiency...I've been doing a lot of deliberate practice with those substeps lately!


----------



## Julian (Jan 23, 2021)

26.64 4x4 solve
bungled the G perm a bit at the end, maybe could have been PB
supremely easy solve
alg.cubing


Spoiler



B' D U' B2 D2 R' B' u' B2 f2 L' r2 R U D' L' R2 B2 f2 D' B F L2 u' D U' B' r2 R2 D' u' F D2 U r' B D L' B' U

x2 R D R' D2 U' r U r2' // white and yellow centres, green cross edge
z x' U' (r' 2L') U // red cross edge
x' r' U // blue

x' 3r' U2' 2L2' U' 2L2' // red centre
U 3r r' U2 r 3r2' U r2 U2' r2' // blue
r U' 3r r2' U r // orange, green
U2' 3r' r U' R2 U 2L' U // orange cross edge

z' u' y' y' y' R U' R' // RG
y' R U R' F R' F' R u // YR
L' U L U' R U' R' u' // YG
R U' R' u // YB

y' R U R' U R U' // OB
R2' U' R U' R' U R // RB
U' L U L' U y' L' U' L // RG
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // OG

U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 23, 2021)

Megaminx PB today : 6m28.14, 26s off my old mark, mainly due to a pll skip on corners.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 24, 2021)

7.94 3x3 single! first PB since november!
B2 R' F2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 D' R U' B R2 F' R' B2 R'
x2
R F D R' L//xcross
y'U2 L' U' L// F2L 2
U R' U2 R U' R' U R// F2L 3
U y U2 L' U' L// F2L 4
R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B // OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




EDIT: PB mean:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-24
mean of 3: 12.08

Time List:
1. 15.86 L F D2 L U2 R' F2 L' R2 U2 F2 L R2 B2 U R2 U L2 R' F R2
2. 7.94 B2 R' F2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 D' R U' B R2 F' R' B2 R'
3. 12.44 B2 L' R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' U R2 B2 R D2 B' R' U2 F D' U2
EDIT2: Another pb mean, now sub 12:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-24
mean of 3: 11.94

Time List:
1. 7.94 B2 R' F2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 D' R U' B R2 F' R' B2 R'
2. 12.44 B2 L' R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' U R2 B2 R D2 B' R' U2 F D' U2
3. 15.44 R2 U2 D' F' L U2 F' U' B2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B' U2


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2021)

Sub 52 4x4 Ao12 

Ao12: 51.631

1. 53.155
2. 50.123
3. (42.643) <-- Also a PB Single and the only #3 you may talk about
4. 51.892
5. 52.926
6. 49.141
7. 48.653
8. (54.002)
9. 53.106+
10. 51.268
11. 53.333
12. 52.712


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 25, 2021)

Knocked 4m6s off my 2-7 Relay PB today, with 39m28s.

On a side note, if you set an individual cube pb during a relay, should you count it?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Knocked 4m6s off my 2-7 Relay PB today, with 39m28s.
> 
> On a side note, if you set an individual cube pb during a relay, should you count it?


Congrats! I think my old 4x4 PB was during a 2-5 relay, so I don’t see why not.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 25, 2021)

New 3x3 PB ao12 of 21.52 cut down from 23.09. Pumped!


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 25, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> New 3x3 PB ao12 of 21.52 cut down from 23.09. Pumped!


Congrats! It'll feel so good when you get your first sub-20 average.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2021)

Yay  



Recon, ish


----------



## Scollier (Jan 25, 2021)

Gnome said:


> Yay
> 
> View attachment 14627
> 
> Recon, ish



What cubing timer is that?


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm happy, but also super mad at myself

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-25
*single: 7.29 PB*

Time List: (White cross)
1. *7.29* R' F U2 L2 B D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B2 D U' L F L2 R U2 F2 D2

This could've been an easy sub 6 single, but I messed it up on the OLL


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> What cubing timer is that?



Block keeper, a GPL3 licensed Electron application from down under.

https://github.com/DallasMcNeil/Block-Keeper/


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 26, 2021)

I feel so powerful right now. I normally average 17 on 3x3, sometimes a bit under, and sometimes a bit over. However, today I was picked up my XS, started doing a session, and had lookahead in mind. And Holly Mr. Krabs. I did about 80 solves, and my recent averages have been around 15 seconds. For reference, my PB single is 9.26, and today I got like 2 11's, 3 12's, and a couple 13's. I have unlocked looking ahead, and it really is a powerful tool.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 26, 2021)

I dug out my Rubiks Revenge today for a solve, took me 6m39s (which is actually a PB on that beast)! 

In the process I learned I *do* actually have finger tricks, albeit to a limited extent, through nearly breaking my wrists subconciously trying them on this cube.


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 26, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I dug out my Rubiks Revenge today for a solve, took me 6m39s (which is actually a PB on that beast)!
> 
> In the process I learned I *do* actually have finger tricks, albeit to a limited extent, through nearly breaking my wrists subconciously trying them on this cube.



Well done on 6m39s. I'm still way over 15m. Most of my time is spent looking round the cube finding the matching edge pairs. The rest of the solve goes quite quick after that. I kind of look forward to getting parity problems. I'm determined to find a way to spot parity before it happens and avoid it. But then I'd miss out of the fun of solving it. Parity is one of the reason I prefer the 4x4 over the standard 3x3


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 26, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> Well done on 6m39s. I'm still way over 15m. Most of my time is spent looking round the cube finding the matching edge pairs. The rest of the solve goes quite quick after that. I kind of look forward to getting parity problems. I'm determined to find a way to spot parity before it happens and avoid it. But then I'd miss out of the fun of solving it. Parity is one of the reason I prefer the 4x4 over the standard 3x3



On a modern 4x4 my pb is 3m20s - feels smooth as silk compared to the RR.


----------



## rubikgan123 (Jan 28, 2021)

I Just got my new PB of 17.98 from my old PB of 19.56!


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi, I see you are a new member. Just a few suggestions:

-Read through the forum rules 
-Create a member introduction thread to tell everyone about you and introduce yourself.
-Try not to create thread for small things like a PB. For that you can post a profile post or find an existing thread to post this under (eg. Accomplishment Thread). This just helps people find things they are searching for on the forum easier.

Welcome and congrats on the PB.


----------



## soup (Jan 30, 2021)

I solved a 120x120 Rubik's cube. This marks a new personal best in terms of largest cube I've ever solved + is the 4th largest cube ever to be solved.

Stats:
Time: 23:38:14.612 
Moves: 175373 
Speed: 2.061 moves/second 
Pacing: 0.9985 pieces/second


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 30, 2021)

sub 13 ao5

messed up awfully on one particular solve
Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-30
avg of 5: 12.88

Time List:
1. (24.73) R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 R B2 R B' F' D L D R' F' 
2. (10.95) D R B2 D L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' R U' L F' D' B' 
3. 14.63 F B2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 F R B D' L R F2 D' L2 
4. 11.85 L' D' L F' L U' R' B L2 B2 U' D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R' 
5. 12.16 B L2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F D F' L U' B L F R D2 L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 30, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-30
single: 3.956

Time List:
1. 3.956 U' R2 F' U' R' F R' U2 F'

Recon:

x2 y' //inspection
U' R U2 L' U' L U2 R' U' //LS alg + AUF

I did one look it but locked up hard lol


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-30
> single: 3.956
> 
> Time List:
> ...











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





why in 9 moves though
y2 z
U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Scollier (Jan 30, 2021)

This is a massive leap from my previous ao5!!

With the RS3M 2020, I am getting great times, better than the Guhong actually right now. I honestly can't make my mind. I guess I'll just use both.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-30
*avg of 5: 24.51*

Time List:
1. (22.99) U R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B L' B2 R' F2 L2 U F2 U2
2. 25.88 B' L' B2 D' B' U F L D2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 F U'
3. (28.83) U L' D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L D2 F' U L D L'
4. 24.39 R' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D U2 R2 U F2 R F L' D F2 L R2 B F
5. 23.27 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' D2 U' R' U2 R2 B2 F'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 31, 2021)

First timed FTO solve was 
6:49.67


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2021)

PB single (from 6.35)

6.07 L2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 U' B2 L D' R D U'

x2 // inspection
R' U R' U' R D // xeoline
U' L U2 L2 // lf slot
U2 L U L' // lb slot
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // rf slot
U2 L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' U // zbll

35 htm 5.76 tps / 40 qtm 6.58tps

Essentially saw an xeoline+1 in inspection


E: mo3 pb as well
sub 8 fail as well because I'm terrible at cubing

mean of 3: 8.33

1. 10.69 B' U2 L' F L' D B2 L' R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' D' F2 U L2 B2 R 
2. 6.07 L2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 U' B2 L D' R D U' 
3. 8.24 F' R B U' D2 R2 U F U B2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> alg.cubing.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that's the only LS case I know apart from basic inserts. I got it from WV though. I think your solution would have been sub 1 and 7 TPS on 2x2 is pretty doable.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-31
avg of 5: 44.105

Time List:
1. 44.918 U F D R2 D' R2 B L2 U2 R' F2 B2 R B2 R' F2 R2 F L'
2. 45.079 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L U' F' D L2 R B2 U B
3. 42.317 L D2 L B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R D B' U2 L' D' R2 U2 B' L2
4. (45.323) B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B' F' R' B L2 U' B L' F'
5. (42.255) R F2 L D L2 F' D F L' B2 U L2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D2

PB OH Ao5.. 

PB Ao5 yay!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-31
avg of 5: 30.332

Time List:
1. 31.259 U' B' D' B L F' R' D2 F' U2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2
2. (23.319) F2 L D2 B2 L2 B R D' L' F2 U2 D2 F D2 F B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B'
3. (42.245) L2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B' L2 U' F' R' F
4. 33.673 L' U2 F' D R' U2 L' U F D2 R' L' B2 L D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2
5. 26.065 D' U2 R B2 R B2 D2 L B' R U2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-31
single: 23.319

Time List:
1. 23.319 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B R D' L' F2 U2 D2 F D2 F B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B'


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just got a 10x10 PB by around 30 seconds- 24:15!


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 31, 2021)

Just finished learning the last TSLE subset, now I know full ZZ-CT


----------



## Joe Archibald (Jan 31, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Just finished learning the last TSLE subset, now I know full ZZ-CT


lets gooo


----------



## Ravagin (Jan 31, 2021)

First sub minute AO5


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ravagin said:


> First sub minute AO5View attachment 14686


Nice! You have a lot on your cubing journey yet, and I'm sure you will overcome the barriers.


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 31, 2021)

i Got 3 sub 10s in the last couple of days!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

2:16.61 FTO PB!


----------



## soup (Feb 1, 2021)

I solved a 20x20 Rubik's cube using the reduction method in just under an hour.


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 1, 2021)

Edging ever closer to 1hr for 11x11...

63m49s, 4m33 off my previous best.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Today i reseted my sessions:
3x3: Im low to mid 11 globally
4x4: Sub 55 global
5x5 Sub 1:33 global
OH: Sub 22 global
Pyra: Sub 7.5 global


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> E: mo3 pb as well
> sub 8 fail as well because I'm terrible at cubing
> 
> mean of 3: 8.33
> ...



so my ao5 is now faster than my mo3 (this one only has an 8.37)... this happened to me in OH too (12.04 and 12.02 iirc).

avg of 5: 8.28 (from 8.93)

1. 8.80 F2 D2 B' D2 L U' R F U' F2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2
2. 8.14 F2 L' B' U' R' L U F R U2 F2 L' U2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2 F
3. (9.84) L' U B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F L D' U B2 D2 L
4. (7.37) B D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L D2 B' L2 R B' U2 B L2
5. 7.90 F2 B R2 B' U' R D' L F D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U D B2


For the 7.37 I planned a full eo223 in inspection

x2 y // inspection
U' R U y F' R F' L2 U' B2 L // eo223


----------



## Milominx (Feb 1, 2021)

i am officialy Sub-17


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 1, 2021)

6.68 clock average of 50

i'm not dead


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 2, 2021)

First sub 6m on 5x5 : 5m45.26s. 

Also, my Square-1 is finally back in its solved state... but only through disassembling it.  And that was almost as bad as trying (futilely) to solve it! Lots of sticky tape involved to stop it exploding when trying to put pieces back.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 2, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> First sub 6m on 5x5 : 5m45.26s.
> 
> Also, my Square-1 is finally back in its solved state... but only through disassembling it.  And that was almost as bad as trying (futilely) to solve it! Lots of sticky tape involved to stop it exploding when trying to put pieces back.


Congrats! Square-1 isn't as bad as you think. I was literally in the same position as you like 2 years ago, but now I love it!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 4, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-04
avg of 5: 43.771

Time List:
1. 42.317 L D2 L B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R D B' U2 L' D' R2 U2 B' L2 
2. 45.323 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B' F' R' B L2 U' B L' F' 
3. (42.255) R F2 L D L2 F' D F L' B2 U L2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 
4. (48.705) R U R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' L D' F R' U' F R2 B' 
5. 43.673 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 U L U' R' B' D U F' U2 R'

PB OH Ao5


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 5, 2021)

I just sat down to do an ao100 and i got sub 25 for the first time ever! barely...



I am getting so many sub 20 solves these days im excited for what my averages will be a few weeks from now. This was my best of the 100 

EDIT: It's just a good day for me I guess. First ever sub 15 single!!!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 5, 2021)

Pb Ao5! Getting faster at PLL, but still pretty inconsistent. Also, it's not on my main, valk elite, but a budget cube, the Yulong v2 M.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-05
avg of 5: 16.82

Time List:
1. (22.63) R2 U F' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F D L R' B U L F
2. 17.46 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D' U' F2 B L B' R F' D R2 B' U2 B2
3. 16.55 F2 L' F R2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B U2 F R2 F2 L B2 D B' L' B F
4. (14.16) U2 D' R2 B D' L' D B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B L
5. 16.44 B R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D R U' B2 D R2 D' F

Edit: Just broke it again.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-05
avg of 5: 15.91

Time List:
1. 16.55 F2 L' F R2 B' U2 B L2 U2 B U2 F R2 F2 L B2 D B' L' B F
2. (14.16) U2 D' R2 B D' L' D B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B L
3. 16.44 B R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D R U' B2 D R2 D' F
4. (18.40) B R U2 B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L F' R2 U' B' R D2 F
5. 14.75 U' R L' U D' L D' B2 D' U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F L2


----------



## LukasCubes (Feb 6, 2021)

I dont know if this an accomplishment but I got a 22.06 Average of 12 with a 1:01 in it. No I am not kidding.

Towards the end of the first solve which would have been a sub-20, I dropped the cube and like 2 corner pieces popped causing me to re-do the solve as I am not able to reverse anything. I got finished with the corners of the 2nd attempt at the solve and I realized I put the corners in wrong. I re-popped the same corner pieces and swapped them and stoppe the timer with a time of 1:01.793. This Ao12 also had a 6.068 in it which is pretty good.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 6, 2021)

2x2 pb (stackmat)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-05
single: 0.68

Time List:
1. 0.68 R' F' U' R2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
four mover
z2 // inspection
R U' R' U' // solution


----------



## Llewelys (Feb 6, 2021)

Very first sub10 solve:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-06
single: 9.71

Time List:
1. 9.71 U D' B' R L2 F2 U' D R U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 D' @2021-02-06 15:59:26

z y 
R2' D' R // cross 
L U' L2' U L // 1 
y U' R' U' R // 2 
U' (R' F R F') R U' R' // 3 
L' U2 L // 4 
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
U2 x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL (Ab)

40 move solution lol


----------



## Scollier (Feb 6, 2021)

Finally, I broke the sub-30 barrier!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-06
*avg of 100: 28.09*

Time List:
1. 27.98 U' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 F R2 F L' U L R' U2 L' B R B 
2. 37.26 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' B L' F U' R' B' D L2 U2 B2 
3. 27.25 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L R' F D2 U' L B' F D2 U' R 
4. 31.46 L' D2 F' U2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 F U L' F R' U' R' 
5. 26.18 R2 U B U L2 D2 L' F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U B2 U' D2 L U 
6. 26.05 D' R B R D L' F2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 B2 
7. 26.75 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 R2 F' D' R' U B2 L2 B 
8. 29.85 D2 L2 B2 L B2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 U' L D2 F2 R2 B D F' 
9. 23.22 F R' F2 L D' F R F2 U R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 
10. 30.08 U' L U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 B' D F U' L' F' L2 
11. 32.17 L U F R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F U' F' D' R F' L D2 
12. 32.44+ R U' D2 R B L2 U D B F2 D2 F2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 
13. 28.80 F R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L D2 L D F' R F' 
14. 32.25 U B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F D' B2 L U' L2 U2 L B R 
15. 25.68 F' D B' R2 B' U2 B U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 D R D B L R2 D2 
16. 29.26 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 B F' D2 L2 D L D2 F U' B2 D' B2 L' B 
17. 34.69 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' L B R2 F2 D F' R' B' L 
18. 29.01 D B' R F2 U' R' B2 L' U' R2 D2 F R2 L2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 
19. 32.03 B2 U' L' U2 R L2 U R F U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 
20. 25.12 B' D L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U2 B' U' R2 U L2 R' F R 
21. 33.04 B U2 R' U D R U F2 L2 F U2 F2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 
22. 22.99 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B L' B2 R' F2 L2 U F2 U2 
23. 25.88 B' L' B2 D' B' U F L D2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 F U' 
24. 28.83 U L' D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L D2 F' U L D L' 
25. 24.39 R' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D U2 R2 U F2 R F L' D F2 L R2 B F 
26. 23.27 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' D2 U' R' U2 R2 B2 F' 
27. 29.76 B L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L U L2 R B R B' F' 
28. 27.85 R' B2 U' D B D2 L' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D2 F D' 
29. 32.54 R U' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B' F' R' U' B2 D L' U2 L2 
30. 23.06 B' D L B L2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 F2 U L' D' U F R' F' 
31. 24.58 D' L' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' F L' D F2 R B2 L2 B2 
32. 26.73 B2 R' L2 F' D' F' L' U' B2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B L2 B R' 
33. 26.24 D2 L2 F R2 B D2 B' F' U2 R2 B2 L' U' F U' B2 F L F D' B 
34. 26.91 L2 B U F2 D U R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 L' F D2 F L2 D' U 
35. (DNF(28.07)) U' R' B2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L B' U2 L F2 D' U' F' 
36. (39.25) F' U' D R' B' U' B' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 R' 
37. 27.69 F2 U' R2 D F' D2 B' L' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 
38. 26.67 D2 B2 L R B2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 B' R D' R2 U F' R2 D L 
39. 29.23 U2 B U2 F D' B U' F R' D2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R 
40. 26.08 L U2 B2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' L' B L D2 B F' D' 
41. 28.59 B D R' F B' R' F R U B2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 
42. 28.23 B2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 F' R' D' U2 B U' B 
43. 28.21 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 U L B' D R2 F' R2 B2 D U 
44. 27.73 R' F' R2 F L2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 F L B' F D L2 F L R2 
45. 23.46 D' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B R2 B' R D L D2 L B L 
46. 29.88+ F L' D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' D B2 D B' F' R U' 
47. 29.03 L U2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B R B2 F' D' B' D2 R 
48. 28.70 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R F L' U' F L' B' U2 R2 D' 
49. 25.32 L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' F' U B U' R' B R 
50. (22.10) U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 U' F R2 U' L F2 L2 U2 
51. 25.61 U R2 U2 R L D F' B2 D' B2 R' B2 R F2 R L' F2 R D2 
52. 27.65 D2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 U L' D2 F D' R' U R 
53. 28.06 B' R2 B2 U' D B2 L' F' D' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' B2 R2 U2 F 
54. 25.33 R' L2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B F2 D R' U L' D B' R2 U2 B 
55. (DNF(29.82)) F' B2 R' B' U F' B2 D' L U D2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' D' 
56. 32.63 F2 B U' D2 F' R F U2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F L 
57. 26.06 R2 D2 B2 L F' R' U' R B D2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 
58. 25.78 R' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R' U L2 B F2 U L2 B2 
59. 24.57 U B2 L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L2 R U F2 D' B2 R' U' L2 
60. 29.88 U R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F U2 R2 F' D' L' D U' 
61. 26.75 B' L2 F2 R' B L' U B2 U R' U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L F2 R2 
62. 35.08 L' U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 R B' U' L2 F' U2 
63. 29.14 D' L B U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 L B' L2 D2 B' D L' D' 
64. 30.20 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 F L B2 F2 R D F' L' U' F 
65. (50.80) R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 R F D2 B2 D R2 B' L D2 F 
66. 29.86 R' B U2 L2 B D2 B R2 F' L2 B D2 U L B D2 U' L' R' D B2 
67. 23.00 B U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 B' R2 D U' L' B2 R' U2 B2 
68. 33.91 R' B U2 F U' F' R2 D' L R2 F2 B' U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F 
69. 26.03 D L B2 R B' L U L2 F B2 D2 R D2 R U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 
70. 23.59 L2 U2 D2 F L' U' F L2 D' F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B U2 L2 
71. 25.48 D R' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 R D B R' U R B L B 
72. 30.46 L' F L2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D F' R' B' U' L' D 
73. 29.40 D B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' F U' B2 L' D2 B' F 
74. 29.35 D' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 L B F R2 U' L2 R' B' U2 L2 
75. 25.72 B D2 U B2 D2 L2 B L2 B' F2 D' B' R' D' U F2 U2 
76. 23.59 B' D2 L' B D R L2 B' L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 R 
77. 27.45 U2 B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B' L R' U' B2 D2 B' D B2 R2 
78. 27.55 U' B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L' F R' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 
79. 28.52 U2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L' U F L2 R D2 B' F2 L' 
80. (1:07.10) R' U2 D2 L2 F B2 D' L B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U B 
81. 25.52 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F L2 D' U' R B F U' R' D B2 
82. 31.97 U R2 L2 F U' B D L' D2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 L B L2 
83. 27.03 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B' D U' F2 R' D2 L F2 
84. 28.51 R' B' U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' R D' F' U F2 U L 
85. 24.57 L U F2 R2 B U2 F' L2 R2 F' R' U' R F' R' B L2 
86. 25.80 D R2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' R' B2 U2 R' B' R' D' L F2 L B2 D' 
87. (20.67) R2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F' L' R2 D L' U' L2 F2 D2 
88. 26.20 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U B' L D2 B2 L2 B L D' L2 
89. 27.28 D' L2 D2 B' L' F' R F' D B2 L B2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 
90. 29.67 B' R U L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 F D' R' D B' R' F2 D2 
91. (21.58) L2 D B2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L F L' R2 B2 R' D2 B F 
92. 29.44 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D B' U L' U R' D' U' F R 
93. 36.57 L2 B D' L' U' F' U B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 U F 
94. 28.34 L' F B' D2 L U B R U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L' D2 B2 R' B L' 
95. 30.12 U F B D F2 L' D' R2 D2 L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 L F2 U2 B' U' 
96. (22.93) R' B2 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' B R' D F2 L D R2 
97. 25.59 R' D' B F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' L B' L2 U2 B' L R2 
98. 30.20 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 D' R D' L U B' D2 L R 
99. (22.74) F2 D2 F U2 B' D2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 D F' D2 U2 R' D' B' D R 
100. 28.61 D' R F' R' U F2 R' F' L' U2 D2 L B2 R' U2 R F2 R' B2 R' F'


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello!!
I am proud to say that i am almost blue-green neutral on 4x4. i average around the same time as white-yellow, jus that i have to be more consistent wif my timings. now im moving on to orange-red neutral


----------



## Paul.Mz (Feb 7, 2021)

Congrats man


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 7, 2021)

Congrats! You should post things like this in a pre existing thread. This is against the rules, and it could get your account suspended if it continues.








Accomplishment Thread


Finally sub 20 ao5 on squan!!! Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-13 avg of 5: 19.51 Time List: 1. (18.38) (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4) 2. (23.90) (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,-4)/...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 7, 2021)

Mega PB!
Not sure what cube, I think its a shengshou.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-07
single: 3:38.58

Time List:
1. 3:38.58 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 7, 2021)

Congrats!

I recently relearned all the color orders, and I'm once again CN with Yau! It's not really beneficial to be color neutral with Yau tbh, but it's pretty fun.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

Clock PB!
single: 11.08

Time List:
1. 11.08 UR3- DR2- DL0+ UL4+ U3+ R1+ D4- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R5+ D0+ L1+ ALL6+


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 8, 2021)

29.02 Square-1 PB! It was on the sub x race (which I manage ), and I also got 30. One of the scrambles wa already in cube shape!


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Feb 9, 2021)

YES YES YES FINALLY

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-09
avg of 100: 19.931

Time List:
1407. 20.397 U L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' U2 B2 R' B F2 D' F R U' L B' U' 
1408. 20.995 B L' U F U2 D R B' L2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U 
1409. 22.148 R' D F U B R' D' R2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D 
1410. 19.400 D F B R2 U' L F2 L' D R2 L F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 
1411. 14.560 B D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B U2 F U' R2 F' L' R2 F L2 B2 L' 
1412. 15.899 F' R F' U' L B R' D' F L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 B' R2 U2 F2 L 
1413. 21.284 D' B' U2 F' U2 R2 B R2 D2 F U2 R' U' L D2 U' F' U2 L' D2 
1414. 18.405 D B2 U F2 D2 R2 L F' U2 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' L2 R' 
1415. 17.839 F' D B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 U2 L B2 L D2 U' R2 D2 B' L R U 
1416. 21.907 D F' L' F2 U B L D F' B2 R' F2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L D2 
1417. 21.498 B2 L U F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R' B L2 D F2 R 
1418. 14.882 D L B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L' U' B F2 D B F' D2 
1419. 18.335 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 F' D2 U' R B2 L F' L2 
1420. 19.808 R' D2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L B2 U' B2 F D2 L2 R2 D 
1421. 22.043 B' L' F B R L2 F2 D' L' D' F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 
1422. 17.956 B R2 U D F' U2 R' U' D' R2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 B' R2 
1423. 20.988 F R' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 U2 R D2 L U' L' B2 F' D 
1424. 20.619 U' F L' B' L D2 F B2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 L U 
1425. 14.836 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R D2 U' R U' L2 B2 D U2 
1426. 15.626 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F U2 R' B2 D' B D' R 
1427. DNF(8.541) U2 R2 F2 L2 R' B2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 B U' B' R' B F2 D2 R2 B' 
1428. 19.414 L2 R2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L' D U' B2 D2 R' D2 U R 
1429. 19.154 D2 L2 F' D2 R' U2 B' U L' D2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 F D2 B D2 
1430. 19.436 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R' U F L2 R' B L2 U L2 B2 
1431. 17.569 L2 U' L' D L' B2 R' B' U' B2 L2 F2 R B2 R D2 R B2 R' D2 
1432. 19.073 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 F L' D2 F D2 B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 
1433. 17.860 L2 R2 U2 F L2 F D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 L D L2 B2 L B' F D' B 
1434. 19.561 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B U2 F' L2 D2 L F U R2 B' F R2 U2 
1435. 24.556 R L' U2 R D R2 B R F2 L D2 L' B2 R' F2 R' B2 R U L' 
1436. 22.123 L2 U2 F' B' U L' B2 R U' F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 
1437. 18.069 F' B2 D R2 F' R F B' U2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 
1438. 20.225 L F U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' L2 F2 R2 F D R2 
1439. 14.774 F' U' L2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L' U2 B R U B' R2 D B' R 
1440. 11.874 F L' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B' L2 D2 L' U L' R' D 
1441. 23.461 U L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L' R' D' F L2 F' D R' F L2 
1442. 25.358 B' L D F2 R2 D2 F U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 D2 F' 
1443. 22.047 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L F' R' D' F2 D B' D L' U' 
1444. 26.631 L2 B L U' L' B U D2 F' U F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 
1445. DNF(16.536) B D2 R2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U F' L B2 L U2 F R' 
1446. 26.425 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 D L2 U' R2 U B L D U' L2 U F' R2 B' L2 
1447. 15.447 U' R2 D U' R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 R B2 U R2 D' B' D' L' U' R 
1448. 18.597 F' U L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D R B L' U2 R2 D' U2 R' 
1449. 18.026 F B R' F R B U' D B' L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 
1450. 16.959 L' U B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 D' L F2 D' B D 
1451. 23.290 B L B' D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 L' D' R2 D2 F' D R 
1452. 24.409 L2 D2 F U2 F R2 F U2 F D2 U R' U2 L' B' R' B D' F' L' 
1453. 19.395 U2 B2 R U2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' D' B' D' U' B2 L' D L F' 
1454. 20.022 D2 B' U2 B L' D B D' R B2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 B' R2 F2 
1455. 20.065 F2 U' R' D2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' D2 R U2 F U' R2 U2 B2 L F2 
1456. 18.283 L U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F D2 L R' D' L' D2 U2 
1457. 22.906 R2 F U2 L2 F2 L F2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' D R' B R' U2 F D 
1458. 18.637 D R2 L' U R F' B L' U R2 B' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 F 
1459. 21.770 F2 B2 R U' D F R B F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U2 D' B' 
1460. 16.029 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L F2 D' F2 R2 B L U2 R 
1461. 27.045 R2 D' R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 D2 U L' R' F2 D' L' R' 
1462. 22.089 F R2 B U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 D F2 R U' R' F L' U2 L2 B2 
1463. 21.814 R' U F' R2 U' D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D F2 B2 R' F' 
1464. 17.315 L' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 L' F2 D' L' U' F R' B' L 
1465. 20.005 R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U F U' F' U' B' L' U L' 
1466. 18.069 F D F2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 L F' L2 D F U' R' U' 
1467. 22.821 R' F2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 U' L' B' U L' R2 D U B' 
1468. 18.971 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F D2 L' U' B' L' U F U2 B' 
1469. 19.954 B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 B' U B' D2 F D' U R' D' B2 
1470. 22.939 F2 U2 F R2 D R2 L U D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D B2 L' U' 
1471. 17.259 D2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 U2 F2 U L' F R D' L B R' D 
1472. 18.337 D2 R2 F2 U D F' R U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F D2 
1473. 23.594 L U2 L' U F D B' D' L D' R2 F2 U F2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 
1474. 20.557 D2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U R2 U R D2 U B D2 L2 D F U2 R 
1475. 16.690 F' U L' D L' U2 L B' L D L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D L2 D B2 D2 
1476. 17.914 D L U' R' U B L' U' F2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L' 
1477. 21.925 R F U R F' U' L D R' U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U' F2 
1478. 21.647 R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L B2 U2 B' L2 U B U' B' 
1479. 15.101 U' B' D' R B2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 L U2 L B' F2 U' L2 D' B L 
1480. 18.186 B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' D' F2 R F2 R' U' B F2 U' 
1481. 19.588 R D2 B' F' D2 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 F2 U L D' U' F2 L' B' F R 
1482. 19.384 R B' D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 R' F' D U L D2 F' R2 
1483. 23.740 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' R D B L U' F2 R2 
1484. 27.186 R2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D' R' F' D2 F' U2 R' B2 L2 R 
1485. 19.072 R B2 U2 F2 U' F' B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L' U2 
1486. 23.194 U' F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L B2 D U' B R U L' F U' 
1487. 17.890 F' R2 F R D2 F' U2 D R' D' F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 
1488. 21.237 R2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' U' B D B' L F D2 R 
1489. 21.880 R F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L' U2 B' F' L' U' F 
1490. 14.495 U B D2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 U B2 D' B' R' B2 F2 D R' U2 
1491. 19.976 F2 R U' L' D2 F2 D' B D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L 
1492. 17.967 D R' L D' L' U R2 B' L U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 
1493. 19.171 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U' F L' D B' F' D' R' F 
1494. 19.743 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R B F' D L' B2 L' U B2 U2 
1495. 24.731 L D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U' L U' F R D B U2 B L2 
1496. 21.303 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R F D2 L F' U' L2 D' L' B' 
1497. 21.221 U' L' F L R D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 D B' U' F' D B' F2 
1498. 16.456 U L2 D2 R F' L' F2 L D' R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' 
1499. 17.112 B2 D' B L B' U' B' D B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D R F' 
1500. 20.239 U B2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F D U' B2 U' R U L2 F2 
1501. 15.514 L2 B' L2 D2 B' F R2 B2 D2 F' L F2 L2 D L2 U L' U F' L2 
1502. 20.461 B' L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D' L F' R' U2 F' D L' B2 
1503. 22.198 R2 U B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L' B2 U' L R' D' F L2 B' D2 
1504. 22.151 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D R2 F D' R' D B U' L' D' L R' 
1505. 18.604 B D2 L' D2 U2 L' R D2 R' F2 R D' R U' B' U B' D2 R D 
1506. 17.543 U D2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R F2 L' U2 R' B2 U' R B2 U2 L' B' D B

I also got an 11 second solve which is my new PB!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 10, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-10
avg of 12: 32.84

Time List:
1. 33.66 R' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D L' U B' R D B' L' F
2. (26.40) R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U2 L' D R U' F2 L' B' D B
3. 34.37 R F L' B' U L2 D B' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2
4. 35.33 U F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 B' U' F2 D L' B F D' L2
5. (37.17) F' U' L F2 D' B R U F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 B R'
6. 33.60 L' R' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 D' L2 R' D' R2 F' R2 D'
7. 32.78 L' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 R' B2 R' D2 F' D U B U'
8. 27.10 D B D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B L F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2
9. 29.47 L U B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B' U L U' F R2 D F2 R2
10. 34.41 B2 U' D' L' F' D R' U' R2 U2 D' B2 D F2 B2 R2 U L2 B
11. 33.06 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 D U L D L' R F L2 D2 F U L'
12. 34.60 L2 B L' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' R U R F U' 

Mehta Ao12 PB with 2 counting sub 30s Yay!!!


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 10, 2021)

Sub 12 ao12!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-10
avg of 12: 11.96

Time List:
1. 11.78 R' U2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 F U2 R U B' L R' D2 L' F 
2. (14.80) U' R2 U' R L F' B L B' U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 B2 L2 U' L2 
3. (10.42) D B' R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 R B' D' F L' B2 U2 R2 
4. 13.44 U R2 B U2 B2 R2 F D2 B R2 D2 F' U F2 L' R' U2 L U2 F2 
5. 10.68 D R' U' F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' R' U2 R' F U2 B' L' 
6. 12.70 U B' D' R' L' U L U L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 
7. 12.59 R2 F B L2 B U' R2 U' D2 B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 R' L B' 
8. 12.24 D F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 R B U L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 
9. 12.55 F B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' R' D2 R' F2 R' U L D B D2 F' U' B2 L2 
10. 10.94 D L' F R' B' L2 D' R U' B L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 R2 
11. 11.10 U2 R U2 R B2 F2 L R2 B2 R' D2 B U' B' D L F' U' R' U 
12. 11.55 L' B2 U B2 R2 D R2 U B' U2 R' L' F2 R B2 D2 L' D2


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 13, 2021)

It finally happened! *Sub-20 ao5!* I also got new PBs of Sub 23-ao25, sub-25 ao100 and ao200 today.


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 14, 2021)

Finally *sub 20* ao5 on squan!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-13
avg of 5: 19.51

Time List:
1. (18.38) (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)
2. (23.90) (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-4)/
3. 20.15 (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/
4. 20.00 (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,0)/
5. 18.28 (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)


----------



## J41 (Feb 14, 2021)

New single 3x3 PB! 23.13. Happy.


----------



## carcass (Feb 14, 2021)

After 3 years of cubing, I finally got a sub 12 single on 3x3, 11.27
If only I remembered the solution


----------



## J41 (Feb 14, 2021)

carcass said:


> After 3 years of cubing, I finally got a sub 12 single on 3x3, 11.27
> If only I remembered the solution



Awesome work!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 14, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-14 (solving from 2021-02-13 19:13:23 to 2021-02-13 19:26:23)
avg of 5: 27.522

Time List:
1. 29.144 D2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B L2 F D B R U' B' L2 F' D' U @2021-02-13 19:13:23 
2. (33.779) B2 D U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U B2 L D R2 F' L2 D2 R F L @2021-02-13 19:15:22 
3. 26.344 U F' R2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B F2 U' L B' F U' @2021-02-13 19:20:13 
4. 27.077 R F' U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L D' U2 R' F L B2 @2021-02-13 19:22:47 
5. (24.053) U R L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 D' L' U' B' R' U' L' @2021-02-13 19:26:23

WUT!!!!!!!


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 14, 2021)

New 8x8 PB : 25m21, 29s of my old mark. No parity.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 15, 2021)

Huge OH PBs in ZMS Weekly Comp


Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-14
avg of 5: 11.80
mean of 3: 11.30

Time List:
1. 10.84 R2 L U' R2 F' R U' L R2 B U2 F' B D2 R2 D2 F R2 U
2. (10.81) U2 R' U2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U F' U' R D' U F' R'
3. 12.25 L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 B L D L B L B' D2 F R2
4. 12.32 R U F B' D' B U L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' L' F2
5. (14.32) F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R F L U B L U' F D L2 B

First sub 12 ao5 (from 12.02), third sub12 mo3 (from 11.77).



Spoiler: recons



1. 10.84 R2 L U' R2 F' R U' L R2 B U2 F' B D2 R2 D2 F R2 U
x' // inspection
R' U' R2 Rw x' D x' // EOLine
R' U R2 U' R // RB slot
U' z U' R' U R' U z' // LF slot
R U' R' z U R U' z' U R U' R' // RF LB multislot
z U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U z' R U // zbll

37 HTM, 3.41 TPS
41 QTM, 3.78 QTPS


2. 10.81 U2 R' U2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U F' U' R D' U F' R'
x' // inspection
Rw' U' R' x D x' R U R' D // eoline+1
z R' U2 R U2 z' // LB block
U R' U R U2 R2 U' R' // Right block
U' z U' R' U z' // LF slot
U2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U // zbll

38 HTM, 3.51 TPS
49 QTM, 4.53 QTPS


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 15, 2021)

1st sub 5m30 on 5x5!

5m29.31s - so many edges with 2 of 3 in place.


----------



## U3cubing (Feb 15, 2021)

Just got new Pb of 16.505 on 3x3! Previous Pb 18.3! Really smooth f2l and pll skip.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 16, 2021)

ZZ PB (by over half a second):

9.216 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 B F D B' F' R U F2 D R
(reconstruction)

Blockbuilding? What's that? You just need to have all the pieces magically come together, lol.


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 16, 2021)

Spoiler: times



generiert durch csTimer am 16.02.2021 (lösen von 2021-02-16 18:07:07 bis 2021-02-16 18:17:20)
Versuch/Total: 24/25

Single
bester: 7.64
schlechtester: 12.06

Mittelwert von 3
aktueller: DNF (σ = 4.91)
bester: 8.20 (σ = 0.62)

Durchschnitt von 5
aktueller: 8.68 (σ = 0.51)
bester: 8.59 (σ = 0.56)

Durchschnitt von 12
aktueller: 9.12 (σ = 0.73)
bester: 8.76 (σ = 0.76)

Durchschnitt von 25
aktueller: 8.95 (σ = 0.73)
bester: 8.95 (σ = 0.73)

Durchschnitte: 8.95 (σ = 0.73)
Mittelwert: 8.98

Zeitenliste:
1. 8.93 F2 L' B2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' B R F' U F' L U2 F' U @2021-02-16 18:07:07
2. 7.75 B2 R F U' L2 U' L' B' R B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D @2021-02-16 18:07:29
3. 8.37 L U2 B' D F2 L F' D' L2 B2 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' @2021-02-16 18:07:54
4. 9.27 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 B R2 D2 R U F L' D L2 F2 D2 B U @2021-02-16 18:08:19
5. 12.06+ U2 R' F D2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 L' U' F' U' F' D L' @2021-02-16 18:08:42
6. 8.29 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 B' D R2 U2 L U2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 D @2021-02-16 18:09:09
7. 7.77 F D' L2 D U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' D L2 R2 D' B L' R2 @2021-02-16 18:09:31
8. 9.70 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F D' U' L' R' D' U2 B2 F' L @2021-02-16 18:09:55
9. 8.68 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 D' R' U F2 L' D' B D L @2021-02-16 18:10:20
10. 10.16 D' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 B' L' D' U' R U' L B R2 @2021-02-16 18:10:46
11. 8.05 D2 R' U B' R F' U F' R F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 D F2 U D2 R2 @2021-02-16 18:11:11
12. 8.36 B L F' B U B2 L D2 R2 B U2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F U' @2021-02-16 18:11:41
13. 9.23 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 F' U' R' F D2 U L R2 U2 F2 R2 @2021-02-16 18:12:12
14. 8.18 L2 R F L2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' U' L' U F' U B R @2021-02-16 18:12:38
15. 10.02 L R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 B' D2 U' L B2 R2 F2 L' @2021-02-16 18:13:02
16. 10.25 R F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B D B2 F' L R' F R' F2 @2021-02-16 18:13:30
17. 9.33 R2 B' U2 B' U2 R U D' L' F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 B U2 L' @2021-02-16 18:13:57
18. 8.69 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B U2 F D U' R' B' L' U' R B2 F' @2021-02-16 18:14:23
19. 9.74 U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' F' R D' F U' R D R2 @2021-02-16 18:14:49
20. 8.90 D L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B U2 B' F' L' D B' D' R' U' L2 R2 B @2021-02-16 18:15:17
21. 9.08 U2 R2 B F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 D2 R' U B F2 U' F2 D' L2 B' @2021-02-16 18:15:44
22. 7.64 F B' R U L' D F2 B R D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 @2021-02-16 18:16:06
23. 8.10 F U' R2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F2 R' F' D' R U2 B D F @2021-02-16 18:16:30
24. 8.86 B R2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' L R D' U2 L U2 B' R F U' @2021-02-16 18:16:54
25. DNF(10.18) B R D2 F' U L' D2 B2 R' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 @2021-02-16 18:17:20


I don't know if that's my first sub-9 but not bad nevertheless


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

1:56.80 is my first sub 2 on FTO!
1:56.80 BR' U' B U BL' F' D B U R BR F' U' BR L B D R U' L R D' B F R U' D B' D' B
EDIT:
Got a 1:48.17 single and 2:31.49 for the weekly comp!


----------



## carcass (Feb 17, 2021)

Did a ZBLL for the first time in a solve, it was the Y perm that starts and ends with an F2 instead of F, F'


----------



## StuntPlayZYT (Feb 17, 2021)

New Skewb PB


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 18, 2021)

Few more PB's over the last few days : 

7x7 : 14:30.38
8x8 : 25:16.29
9x9 : 31:48.38


----------



## CUBER1265 (Feb 18, 2021)

AvGalen said:


> I hold the Dutch national record for Fewest Moves and Multiple Blind.
> I have won 2 official events: Magic at the Italian Open 2007 and 2x2x2 at the Lyon Open 2007.
> I am the number 4 on the list of "most countries". (The other 3 are all from the "Bene"-Lux and were there at Worlds2003. I started in 2006)
> And I am the fastest "beginner" that I know. (Still using keyhole + 4 look last layer)
> ...


Whats your beginner time?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

CUBER1265 said:


> Whats your beginner time?


that's a 14 y/o post ya know


----------



## CUBER1265 (Feb 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that's a 14 y/o post ya know


good point


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

I usually use ZZ for OH, but I got a PB using CFOP on a 2 move cross ( And got a PLL skip)
1. 15.48 D B2 L D' R D2 R' B' D U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B
Scramble
D B2 L D' R D2 R' B' D U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B
z2
F' R// Cross
L U' L2 U' L// Pair 1
U L U' L'// Pair 2
U2 R U2 R' y U2 R U R'// Pair 3
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R'// Pair 4
U r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r// OLL
42 moves htm
EDIT: and right after I stub my toe and it is bleeding.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I usually use ZZ for OH, but I got a PB using CFOP on a 2 move cross ( And got a PLL skip)
> 1. 15.48 D B2 L D' R D2 R' B' D U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B
> Scramble
> D B2 L D' R D2 R' B' D U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B
> ...


Wow, that's faster than my OH PB! (Although I don't practice OH that much)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Wow, that's faster than my OH PB! (Although I don't practice OH that much)


I think the reason is that you use a valk elite. That's like turning a rock for OH
(but thanks)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 19, 2021)

Ao500 just dropped below 25seconds! Happy with my progress lately!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think the reason is that you use a valk elite. That's like turning a rock for OH
> (but thanks)


True lol
I use weak springs and weak magnets though, so it's not THAT bad


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 20, 2021)

I got a
13.07 PB 3x3 ao5 and a 13.73 ao12
ao5:
1. 13.42 L2 F2 B' L2 U D2 B' L R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 B2
2. (16.65) U2 F D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F R2 L' F2 D' R D' U' R2 F U L'
3. 12.95 U2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F R2 B U R B2 L B2 F' U' R'
4. 12.84 L2 B2 D' F' U B' R' L D' R' L2 U D L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2
5. (10.62) U2 R2 B U L F' U2 R L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U' L
ao12:
1. 16.11 D' R' L2 D L' U' R D F L2 U' L2 F2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2
2. 14.80 D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L R' B L F' D U2 B2 D2 U2
3. 11.82 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R F' D2 F R B2 D' L2 U
4. 14.95 D' F' B' L2 F R' U B' D' U2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L U2 R2 D2
5. 12.39 U' L' B D' R2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B' L2 F2 L2 R'
6. 14.22 B2 L U' R F' R2 U B2 R' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B
7. 13.42 L2 F2 B' L2 U D2 B' L R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 B2
8. (16.65) U2 F D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F R2 L' F2 D' R D' U' R2 F U L'
9. 12.95 U2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F R2 B U R B2 L B2 F' U' R'
10. 12.84 L2 B2 D' F' U B' R' L D' R' L2 U D L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2
11. (10.62) U2 R2 B U L F' U2 R L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U' L
12. 13.81 R' F' U2 B R2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 B' U B2 L D2 B D U2 B2
EDIT: 12.99 ao5, 13.70 ao12, and 11.10 mo3 soon after.
EDIT2:12.36 ao5


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 20, 2021)

PB ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-20
avg of 12: 9.62



> 1. 9.72 B' F2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F' L2 R D2 F' L2 D B2 R
> 2. 11.02 F' L' D L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 B' L F2 D' B L' D'
> 3. 10.54 R' B L2 U R2 U B2 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L U' R B D F' U'
> 4. (7.79) F2 R' B' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B L2 U2 D L' R2 U F2 U B'
> ...


----------



## Ravagin (Feb 20, 2021)

I got my first sub 50 Ao5!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 22, 2021)

12.61 Mo3 and 13.32 Ao5 3x3 PB!


----------



## gruuby (Feb 23, 2021)

4x4 PB single 47.90


----------



## J41 (Feb 23, 2021)

3x3 single PB of 22.57. Still putting off learning CFOP.


----------



## LukasCubes (Feb 23, 2021)

1st sub-15 Ao5 of course I used ZB but no recons tho.


----------



## kubesolver (Feb 23, 2021)

After a little less than 2.5 years of speed cubing
at the age of 39 
I got my first *sub-10 single*! 

U2 B2 U2 R D2 R B2 D2 L U2 L2 D' L' B' D' F2 L' B L2 F
// Missed the obvious green cross and went for orange.

z' y' 
R' L' U' L2 U F' L' // My favorite kind of x-cross. I inserted a 1st pair and then finished a cross with cancellation.
U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // easy 2nd pair
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair. my work on deducing hidden pieces paid off. Not long ago I would have to rotate to be sure that it's my edge in the BL. The fact that all last layer edges were oriented and visible also helped with that.
R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair. Another edge in the back (BU) and similarly easy to deduce.
// OLL. lucky me
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // Jb
U' U' U' // auufff... realizing it's a good time and panicking...
//finished just in time for sub-10!

9.95 
44 htm (or 46 if counting each U' of AUF separately)



Spoiler: Thank you :)



I know it's not a big deal for anyone else than me  but nevertheless it's a big deal for me.
I would like to thank 
my mom, my wife, my daughter,
authors whose materials helped me the most (FaZ & cubeskills, )
people who helped me with directed advice (ottozing, @Aerma)
community members who gave me support and advice (@Llewelys , @PapaSmurf, .... )


----------



## GAN CUBER (Feb 23, 2021)

First sub 10 as well 9.99 After an year of practicing


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 23, 2021)

My first recorded sub 10. Details of solve in desc.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 24, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> After a little less than 2.5 years of speed cubing
> at the age of 39
> I got my first *sub-10 single*!
> 
> ...


Woah, well done! You don't have to be young to be fast everyone!


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 24, 2021)

Congrats on the sub 10 imagine you had just missed it and would have been so angry
another fact during your orange cross solution there is a point where the whole green cross is solved
Now I also have made a reconstruction of the solve because it was a great scramble and had many solutions,
This solution would be best for Tymon I guess 

Scramble- U2 B2 U2 R D2 R B2 D2 L U2 L2 D' L' B' D' F2 L' B L2 F 
Cross- z' y' R' U2 R' F R(solves cross and with 2 F2l Edges for pseudo slot)
F2L CRISIS - 1] y' U L' U L( to insert the yellow blue edge and to orient the white green orange corner and to take out yellow green orange corner)
2] D2 R U' R' (insert yellow green corner in its spot)
3] D U2 R U' R' D( insert white green corner in its spot)
4] U' R U R'( insert the white blue corner to form a multi slot situation)
5] D U' F' U L' U L U2 F u'( solve the white blue edge and yellow blue corner as a pseudo pair, use the F'2gen'F method to avoid rotation and to orient edges) 
COLL - R'U'RU'R'U2R RUR'URU2R' ( back sune into sune)
PLL - R2URUR'U'R'U'R'UR'U' (some U perm)

Looks pretty complex but is pretty intuitive
Chao


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 24, 2021)

I actually received quite a bit of flak for posting that solve on Reddit. People say it was an insufficient scramble, which i agree, but i still count it even for a hand scramble.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 24, 2021)

saw someone else's post about ao500, didn't know that was a think so i checked mine out, idk if it means anything...


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 25, 2021)

After about 1 1/2 months of using Mehta, I got my first *SUB 20* with it!!!!!!!

  

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-24
single: 19.95

Time List:
1. 19.95 F' U2 D2 L2 D L F2 U' B2 R' F L2 F2 B' R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 R2


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 25, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Few more PB's over the last few days :
> 
> 7x7 : 14:30.38
> 8x8 : 25:16.29
> 9x9 : 31:48.38



Another slight 7x7 improvement : 14m12.48. Strange thing was, it was on my YLM rather than my preferred YJ Yushi...


----------



## carcass (Feb 26, 2021)

First ever 10 and second 11 in the same half hour
The ten was xcross, f2l, oll, pll, so it was full step. The 11 was the first time I really took advantage of an OLL skip


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 27, 2021)

Sub 14m on 7x7 at last!  This time it *was* on YJ Yushi.

13:52.71


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 27, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> YJ Yushi.


I believe you mean the YJ YuFu because the YuShi is a 6x6


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I believe you mean the YJ YuFu because the YuShi is a 6x6


Damn, you're right - I've been miscalling that for ages.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 28, 2021)

I got this 1LLSLL while on call with some people in the ZZ discord on letscube, so that was pretty cool.

1. 7.35 B2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 R' D2 L D' B D2 L' R2 D B' L' R
x2
L' B' L2 R F' U' L' D R U2 R U2 R // xeoline
R U' R' U2 L2 U' L U L' // Left block
U R U' y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // LSLL
36 moves, 4.89 TPS


And I got my 9th (?) sub 7 solve yesterday, with a 2 move EO where I was able to inspect through first two squares:

1. 6.89 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' B2 D' B' L B L'
x M' F' // EOLine
L U L // LF
L U2 R' U' R' // RF
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // RB
U L' U' L U L' U' L U2 L' // LB
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 // 2GLL
45 STM, 6.67 TPS

Although the last two pairs are a little scuffed and I missed a 20 move F2L. This is what I should have done:

R' U' R U' L' // LB
U R' U' R // RB
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U2 // ZBLL

And even though the LL isn't a 2GLL, it has blocks so I probably would have had less of a reaction pause resulting in maybe a low 6.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

Today I solved my Puppet cube II !!!! 
I was able to use CFOP (which was challenging), and struggled with LL. After playing with re-inserting some F2L pairs, I got an H perm, and finally solved it. 

I would say it took me between 1-2 hours


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Today I solved my Puppet cube II !!!!
> I was able to use CFOP (which was challenging), and struggled with LL. After playing with re-inserting some F2L pairs, I got an H perm, and finally solved it.
> 
> I would say it took me between 1-2 hours


Is it the 1 or 2? I solved my 2 w/ corners first.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Is it the 1 or 2? I solved my 2 w/ corners first.


The 2 (commented on your profile post from December a couple seconds ago lol).


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Is it the 1 or 2? I solved my 2 w/ corners first.





rubik2005 said:


> Today I solved my Puppet cube *II* !!!!
> I was able to use CFOP (which was challenging), and struggled with LL. After playing with re-inserting some F2L pairs, I got an H perm, and finally solved it.
> 
> I would say it took me between 1-2 hours


Double I meaning 2. These darn Roman Numerals...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Double I meaning 2. These darn Roman Numerals...


I swear that wasn't there earlier. How is it not edited ?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Double I meaning 2. These darn Roman Numerals...


Haha Once I learned how to read them up to 1,000 for fun, but I forgot most of them. But I don't like them either.



DNF_Cuber said:


> I swear that wasn't there earlier. How is it not edited ?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


That's called Karma for you Ninjaing me.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Haha Once I learned how to read them up to 1,000 for fun, but I forgot most of them. But I don't like them either.


Lol they taught us upto 10k at school and I seem to remember most of it. 
Proof:
1234 is MCCXXXIV in roman numerals.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Lol they taught us upto 10k at school and I seem to remember most of it.
> Proof:
> 1234 is MCCXXXIV in roman numerals.


Nice! They don't teach them here in the U.S.
anyway, we're kinda getting off-topic here.


----------



## Scollier (Mar 1, 2021)

Just decided to try a 2x2-5x5 relay. My first one. 8:09!!


----------



## TheKravCuber (Mar 1, 2021)

First sub-7 ao5!


Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-01
avg of 5: 6.91

Time List:
1. 6.55 R D2 B U L' B R U2 L U2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U D 
2. (6.35) B L2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R F2 U' F' D2 R' B2 F2 
3. 7.16 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' R' D2 R2 D' L' R' F2 D' 
4. 7.02 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 U L' B' L' B2 U L U F' 
5. (7.34) U2 D F D2 L U D L2 F' U2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 L D2 L F2 R'


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 1, 2021)

3x3 single, 7.46
Not bad after years of neglecting practice


----------



## H0BB3 (Mar 1, 2021)

Finally got sub 20 on yuxin little magic 2x2 18.85


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 3, 2021)

I’ve had lots of non-wca first time solves lately:

WitEden 3x3x9 II
Calvins 4x4 windmill extreme 
Calvins lattice cube
FanXin Orange
Vladi’s seed and evil seed. 

I’m also getting much better at solving my 3x3x5 regurally. I want to branch out to some more interesting cuboids now.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 3, 2021)

1. 6.91 U2 R' F U2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 U L D' R' U' B' F' @2021-03-03 17:03:56

x z2
U'D r2' F' r D' // xeocross
L' U' L U L' U' L // f2l2
R' U2' R U R' U' R // f2l3
U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // f2l4
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // oll
U2' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2' // pll
7.67 tps

I've been doing a couple zz solves every now and then.
That's my first sub-7 (I think).


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 5, 2021)

Another reduction in my 10*10 PB, by 1m39 to 46m56s.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 5, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Another reduction in my 10*10 PB, by 1m39 to 46m56s.


Do you solve 3x3 or smaller puzzles at all? You seem to be a real big cube enthusiast! Congrats on your new PB


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 5, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Do you solve 3x3 or smaller puzzles at all? You seem to be a real big cube enthusiast! Congrats on your new PB


I think @vidcapper mentioned doing a 2-7 relay at some point


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 5, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Do you solve 3x3 or smaller puzzles at all? You seem to be a real big cube enthusiast! Congrats on your new PB



I solve a whole range of puzzles, including the classic 3x3 cube, but since I cannot get my head around F2L (health issues affecting ability to commit to muscle memory), I mainly do bigger cubes where the 3x3 stage is relatively insignificant. 

FYI my 3x3 PB is a measly 51s .


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 5, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I solve a whole range of puzzles, including the classic 3x3 cube, but since I cannot get my head around F2L (health issues affecting ability to commit to muscle memory), I mainly do bigger cubes where the 3x3 stage is relatively insignificant.
> 
> FYI my 3x3 PB is a measly 51s .


Very interesting. I had just noticed your posts in this thread are always big big cubes. Happy cubing!


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 7, 2021)

10th sub7
Funny thing is that I only intentionally solved two pairs, and the other two just got solved with the other one.

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-07
single: 6.81

Time List:
1. 6.81 U2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 U' R2 F' D L' R2 B' U2 L2

x2 // Inspection
D2 L' U' D F D L' D // EOLine
L' U' L U' L U L U L // Left Block
R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R // Right Block
U' R' U2 R U R' U R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' // ZBLL

43HTM 6.31 TPS


----------



## U3cubing (Mar 8, 2021)

I just smashed my Pb on the Gocube while racing someone (ironically)! I got to look at all the stats though! First sub 15! It was a super efficient solve with pll skip.


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 10, 2021)

So close to sub 13 on 7*7, but still a massive 52s off my old mark!

13m 0.22s


----------



## Instance (Mar 10, 2021)

First sub-20 solve and first successful 3bld solve (time: 3min memo, 1.5min exec)


----------



## Scollier (Mar 10, 2021)

Just learned full PLL!! 









Scollier's Progress Thread | Determined to Learn 3BLD!


Since most people have a thread for their progress, youtube vidoes, etc., I though I might make one. Here, I may post: My cubing progress (3x3, 2x2, etc.) My method ideas and creations And my all-knowing sagacious insights on cubing jk I may or may not update this thread regularly...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 10, 2021)

oh well scoiler did it i suppose i will too, i finished full oll early this month


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 11, 2021)

I did it! I finally figured out a way to solve the Moyu fisher time wheel...it only took me 222 days! I was going about it all wrong and just never spent much time with this puzzle. Today i found a way to use commutators for all the weird middle pieces and it’s actually quite a simple solve with that tool in the tool belt. Success!


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 13, 2021)

I am now averaging 15sec yay before it was 20.000


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Good job!


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 13, 2021)

thanks


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 13, 2021)

Good job yo!


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 13, 2021)

Good job, pretty soon you'll be averaging sub 10


----------



## CUBER1265 (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice Job learning Ortega! Now try doing some slow solves to try and practice your recognition


----------



## povlhp (Mar 13, 2021)

got 2x2 yesterday. Also quickly learned the 3 extra algorithms. Need to learn the new algo for H case. 
also quickly got under 15s. Still 1 minute on 3x3


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 14, 2021)

Solved my Troy 3D star and lan lan mosaic cube for the first time today! 

I'm really feeling like my fundamental puzzle knowledge is increasing and the dots are starting to connect; I've been able to solve many new types of puzzles lately.

I've realizethe key to all these non-WCA puzzles is recognizing exactly how the puzzle moves and then finding parallels to another similar puzzle/shape mod. Is it a corner turner? Are super cube mechanics at play? Are there duplicate pieces that cause false equivalencies? Is parity possible? Finally you can translate basic commutators, 3 cycles, and classic swapping techniques to the new puzzle. Fun stuff!

2 more puzzles solved without a tutorial!


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 14, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think @vidcapper mentioned doing a 2-7 relay at some point



Since you mentioned that, I got a PB of 38:59.90 today, 27s off my old mark.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 14, 2021)

squan pb!
47 secs
super easy cubeshape
EO skip
no parity


----------



## carcass (Mar 14, 2021)

Half way done with the U ZBLL set!
Should I learn U4 or Diag Pi next?
idk heard diag pi is good


----------



## J41 (Mar 15, 2021)

New 3x3 single PB.

20.02.

Ooooooft.


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 15, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Another reduction in my 10*10 PB, by 1m39 to 46m56s.



Absolutely nailed a 10x10 solve today! 

First sub 45m : 44m11s, a crazy 2m45 off the above mark!


----------



## Scollier (Mar 15, 2021)

Got a new 3x3 PB last night while racing on cubingtime! My first sub-20!! I was really excited!!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

I got an MGC 7x7 and my first solve was a 22:52. I screwed up the centers and had to resort to commutators. The only nice things I have to say about the solve are that the cube was nice, and my RUD gperm was surprisingly smooth.
EDIT: Also got a bell pyra, first sub 10 ao5 (oka) 
9.87
Time List:
1. (8.83) B' R L U' L B L R' l u' 
2. (13.08) B R' U B R B' R' L' l' u' 
3. 9.52 L R' L' B' U R U' R' l' r' b u 
4. 9.43 U B U R' L' B U' L l' b 
5. 10.65 U L R U' R' B U R' r b'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm just learned full CLL


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

I got a 7 move 3.13 on skewb, is this scramble legal:
R' B L B U' R L' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I got a 7 move 3.13 on skewb, is this scramble legal:
> R' B L B U' R L' R'


4b3c) Skewb: The (random) state must require at least 7 moves to solve.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> 4b3c) Skewb: The (random) state must require at least 7 moves to solve.


okay, so it does count. I was thinking it had to be 9 moves.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 15, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-15
single: 7:10.57

Time List:
1. 7:10.57 3d2 3f d2 L' 3r 3u2 3l D' B' L2 4f2 U' 3r 3d2 f' d2 3b 4u' 4r' U2 f D' 4u' 4f2 f' d' 3d' 3r' l r' R' 3f 3d 3u' 3l 3r2 R' L l2 F2 l2 3d r2 F' 3u b' d 3f2 3l2 d2 u' 4r' l2 U' 3f' d2 4f2 l2 u 4r F2 b' f R2 d 3d2 f' 3d 3u' U2 4r B' d2 r b L' 3b' 3l' R2 d' 4r 4f2 3l 4r2 d b' F2 3f' L F' 3l2 3u2 4u' 3d' 4f' U2 3f' L 3u' b2 u' F' 4r2 b2 R2 4f 3u2 3l2 r d2 u2 R u' 4f2 4u R2 3d' U2 F B2

8x8, PB dropped by 40 seconds


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

I got an MGC 6x6 and my only solve so far is an 8:16.
plus I got a 6.84 mo3 on my new wingy and a 7.20 ao5, down like 3 seconds because my cube isn't a stupid jelly anymore


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Mar 16, 2021)

Just broke the sub-11 barrier and got a PB ao5 which barely was sub-10.

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-15
avg of 5: 9.99

Time List:
1. (10.16) U D2 B' U2 F' R2 B U2 F U2 L2 F U' F' D' L D2 L' U' L' 
2. 9.96 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 L' R2 F2 R' F R D' B2 L' D B 
3. 9.97 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 R D2 B2 L2 F L2 
4. (8.83) D' F D R2 F L B' U F' R2 F' R2 B' D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' 
5. 10.05 F' U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U2 F U2 L' D' U' R F U' L


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

Did my first ao5 on 6x6 this morning, got a 5:32.80 single and a 7:19.80 average
7:59.56, 8:26.17, 7:08.71, 6:51.12, 5:32.85


----------



## jdh3000 (Mar 16, 2021)

My recent accomplishments: 

Coming from cfop I learned the most basic form of roux. A fun method, definitely a change from cfop; I could possibly get my speeds up with my main method with enough practice. 

Next I learned basic zz, which getting used to EO presented me with a bit of a challenge, but an interesting method, I doubt it would ever be more than just one to play around with for fun. 

Then I went ahead and learned basic petrus. Another fun one similar to me in some ways to zz. 
I like the block building of these last 3 method though I'm not wild about edge orientation on any of them. 

Currently I'm relearning BLD... I've refreshed my memory of the old pochmann method which came right back to me. A few years ago I learned this well enough to do a few successful solves, one I managed to record.
I gave up because for me it was a long process to find, write down and memorize all the pieces, only to fail several times...but that's no excuse to quit anything.
This time I'm going to work on memorizing it all without writing it down. Last night I did all of the edges successfully that way(just with eyes closed), now I'll do the edges plus corners and see how well I do.

My next thing will be to get my OH back up and running. It was pretty lousy being that I basically did f2l like cfop but then was just using some beginner algs to finish LL. This was do to just being lazy and wanting to only do a few algorithms for OH(I'm obviously not much of a commitment maker when it comes to other methods) 
Although I know full oll/pll, it's pretty much muscle memory at this point and I'd have to teach my left hand all of that, with some possible variations on some to make them OH friendly. 

I still go back n forth with color neutrality in cfop. Just when I'm in the mood I'll switch and do some other colors. 
I don't have a lot of confidence that the other colors will ever be up with white, but just doing it like this is less frustrating to me than really working at becoming CN. I have gotten much better, but will probably will always be a white cross, sometimes yellow, solver.


----------



## Wrecking Flame (Mar 16, 2021)

I DID IT!!, Sub 20 rolling ao12!!!!, The 16.441 is a really good scramble but I messed it up, should check it out. I had a really nice white cross but iirc blue was really good too

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-16
avg of 12: 19.906

Time List:
1. 21.871 D L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 F' R' F' L U B F2 R2 F2 U2 
2. 18.475 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L B D2 L D' R' B F2 L' R2 
3. 21.098 L D' F' R2 D2 R D F' B' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L D2 R 
4. 20.533 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L D2 U F' L U L' U2 R F 
5. 18.838 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 U B2 L U' F D' R' B' F2 R' B U 
6. 21.697 U D R L F' D2 L U2 D2 F R2 F L2 F D2 B2 U2 D2 R F 
7. (16.411) B' D B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R B L' U' L R2 F' L D2 
8. 21.413 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 F D' B' D F' R' B U' 
9. 19.237 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 R U L' R B L B L' F 
10. (21.963) B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R D2 U L B' F U2 L' U 
11. 19.063 U2 L D2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' F D2 F2 R F2 L' U 
12. 16.830 F2 L D2 U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R U F' R' F' U2 L' B' L2 D F


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

Well, I can stackmat 7x7 now, I got a couple of 9:35's
(Sorry for my constant posts here. My birthday cubes are getting me a lot of pbs)


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 17, 2021)

Finally done it! 

Broke 1hr on 11x11, with 58m18s, a massive 5m31s off my previous best.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

I got my first sub 1 ao5 on 4x4, something I've been trying at for months
avg of 5: 59.33



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. (1:02.36) F2 R U2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R F D' L' D2 B L' B U' Rw2 B Uw2 L' F2 D2 R2 Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 U2 F Uw L' B D' F Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw B2 Uw D' L2
2. 56.36 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' R B R F' L2 B U' B Fw2 R' B2 R' Fw2 U Fw2 L2 U' R' Uw2 L' Fw R2 L' Fw' R' Uw' Rw' Fw L' Uw D F2
3. 1:01.49 D2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 D F' D' L' B' L2 B' U L2 U L' Fw2 U B Rw2 Uw2 R2 B U2 F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' U2 Rw B' L2 Uw2 R Fw' U2 Rw' Fw Rw
4. (54.26) U' B2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R U2 B' D2 U2 F L' D2 B' Uw2 F' Uw2 D B2 Rw2 D' B' Rw2 U2 R2 F2 Rw R Fw2 B U F2 Uw Fw' L Uw' L Fw2 Uw
5. 1:00.13 R B2 U2 R' B2 R' D R2 F2 D2 F R2 F D2 F' L2 F2 Fw2 U' B' Rw2 B Rw2 B D2 Rw2 Uw2 U F' R2 Rw' U2 B' D2 F2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F L' Uw



Also I got a 5:15.89 on 6x6
EDIT: Yes a PB on 4x4
1. 51.03 R D' F' U2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 L' F U' B2 L' B R' Rw2 Fw2 L B2 F2 D' Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 U R2 F2 Fw Uw2 U2 B' U Fw L Rw' D Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F
EDIT2: of course right after I post I get this 49.32 single 51.76 mo3, and 55.22 ao5


Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 59.68 D R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 R D F R' D' F' U2 R B Uw2 L Uw2 B' L Fw2 L F Uw2 D2 B' L' B' U' Fw2 Uw L D2 Rw F2 Uw2 Fw' U2 B2 Uw2
2. (1:05.19) R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D L2 B2 U2 R U L U B R2 F' R Rw2 F Uw2 B2 D Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 R2 B' U Fw2 L Uw2 Rw' D' Fw' R' Uw2 Rw' Uw L Fw Rw
3. 54.94 U' R F L2 B2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R' U F R2 B' U' B Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 F' Uw2 R2 F L2 R U2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D R' U2 B2 Fw' Uw L U Fw Uw
4. 51.03 R D' F' U2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 L' F U' B2 L' B R' Rw2 Fw2 L B2 F2 D' Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 U R2 F2 Fw Uw2 U2 B' U Fw L Rw' D Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F
5. (49.32) D' R2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 L R2 F2 L' D' B2 L B2 D U2 B' Fw2 U L2 B2 Uw2 F' D Fw2 Rw2 B U' R F2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Uw' B' Uw2 B2


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 17, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-17
single: 1:01.96

Time List:
1. 1:01.96 BR' BL' BR B L' B BL' F' L' U B BL' R' F' D R' BR U R' B BL L BR' D' R'

FTO, skipped building last 3 triples and went straight from putting the last white triple in to a sledge and then solve was done


----------



## Scollier (Mar 19, 2021)

New 4x4 PB!! First sub 2 min (Haha, I rarely practice 4x4 XD)


----------



## J41 (Mar 19, 2021)

New 3x3 single PB: 16.95. Really happy.

Okay, now I *really* have to learn CFOP haha. I wonder how many people would still be using the beginner method a this point.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Mar 20, 2021)

Just started practicing 5x5 a couple of days ago and got a 2:40.76 ao12 and a 2:34.28 ao5 which is pretty nice.


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

3x3 pb:


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 20, 2021)

Edging ever closer to the half hour mark on 9x9...

31m10s, a reduction of 38s on my old mark. 

Also, *finally* broke 25m on 8x8 : 24m52, an 18s reduction.


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 21, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I solve a whole range of puzzles, including the classic 3x3 cube, but since I cannot get my head around F2L (health issues affecting ability to commit to muscle memory), I mainly do bigger cubes where the 3x3 stage is relatively insignificant.
> 
> FYI my 3x3 PB is a measly 51s .



Maybe i'll just get the hang of this F2L yet! 

Today, for the first time, I got an f2l solve below my beginners method (well, not pure beginners, as I use 4LLL) average, at 1m18.28s. Maybe not impressive by the standards of all the speedsolvers here, but for me, it was a major accomplishment!


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 21, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-21
single: 6.65

Time List:
1. 6.65 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L F2 D' L R' F' R' U B

z2 y
R' D' L
U' R' U' R
R U2' R' y L' U2 L R' U R
y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
r U R' U R U2 r'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
46 turns 6.91 TPS

PB8 single


----------



## Scollier (Mar 21, 2021)

I JUST GOT AN INSANE NEW 3x3 PB!!! *16.29 *Almost 4 whole seconds less!!!   

This was the scramble: 



Spoiler: 16.29 3x3 PB Stats



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-21
single: 16.29

Time List:
1. 16.29 * F' R2 F R' D F' D R D' R2 B2 R' F2 L U2 L' F2 L B2*

Just try the scramble to see how insane it is. Literally, it takes to moves to create an x-cross and insert a cross piece. It's insane for me... I did the x-cross, inserted the F2L pairs, then got a sune, and then a U Perm. It honestly was amazing.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 24, 2021)

First sub-10 with an N perm! (This makes the other N perm the only PLL case I haven't gotten a sub-10 single with yet, I think.)

9.768 R U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 L F' R F2 L2 D' U

/* Scramble */
R U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 L F' R F2 L2 D' U

/* Solve */
x y' // inspection
R U2 L' U2 L' U F' U2 // xcross
R U R' U' // second slot
R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' // third slot
l' F R' F' R2 U' R' U // last slot
z' R' U' F' U F R // OLL
R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R U' // N perm

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2021)

Screenshot 2021-03-24 at 7.57.58 AM.png







drive.google.com




2048 finally!!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 24, 2021)

Just got my first sub 4 Ao50 in my 1st week of using CLL


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 25, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-24
single: 4.96

Time List:
1. 4.96 UR0+ DR2+ DL5+ UL3- U3- R2- D3+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U1- R1+ D4- L1+ ALL0+ DR DL

A bit rusty at Clock, working that off a bit, this is PB6 single


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 25, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Screenshot 2021-03-24 at 7.57.58 AM.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is super not related to cubing, but: success in about 3:35, but it took me 20-ish attempts. I _used_ to be able to get to 4096 semi-consistently, but I haven't played this in a while so I'm pretty rusty.


----------



## AGMPenguin (Mar 25, 2021)

I just now, after around a year I think, got sub 30 (26.975).


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Maybe i'll just get the hang of this F2L yet!
> 
> Today, for the first time, I got an f2l solve below my beginners method (well, not pure beginners, as I use 4LLL) average, at 1m18.28s. Maybe not impressive by the standards of all the speedsolvers here, but for me, it was a major accomplishment!


Impressive!! 
At first, it might seem that F2L is hard but if you keep doing solves, you'll surely get the hang of it.


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Impressive!!
> At first, it might seem that F2L is hard but if you keep doing solves, you'll surely get the hang of it.



Reduced my F2L PB further to 1m11.92 today...


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 25, 2021)

Absolutely annihilated my 12x12 PB with 1h16m10s, a gigantic 10m40s below my previous best! 

PS, am getting a 13x13 soon, so watch this space...


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 25, 2021)

5x5 PB avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-25
avg of 12: 1:19.61



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 1:20.63
2. 1:24.75
3. 1:18.39
4. 1:13.97
5. 1:20.20
6. 1:17.84
7. 1:18.10
8. (1:12.46)
9. 1:22.15
10. (1:26.09)
11. 1:16.41
12. 1:23.61



Homing in on sub1:20 global, which is exciting because my global avg has been stagnant for multiple years now


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 25, 2021)

Just did my most advanced 3x3 solve ever, xxcross into pseudoslot with sune+Jb 6.13 time


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 26, 2021)

2x2 PB of 1.18!
F2 R' U R2 U2 R' U F R
The layer was pretty bad though


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 27, 2021)

Broke 5 min on 6x6!
1. 4:46.58 Fw' L2 Rw' B' L2 F' B Bw D 3Rw2 D' Rw' L Uw' U' Rw' Lw 3Rw2 Bw' Dw U2 3Fw Uw' Lw' Bw B2 R Lw' Fw2 B2 L' Uw Bw' Uw' B2 D Fw2 3Fw2 F2 D2 F' Dw' 3Rw 3Uw F' Dw Lw' Uw 3Fw' Rw' D' L2 U2 B F2 L2 3Uw' Rw2 L Uw F R' U' 3Rw' F' Bw2 3Uw' D' U' R2 Fw' U Dw2 3Fw' D' U' Lw2 U2 3Uw F'


----------



## Checkmate22 (Mar 27, 2021)

I set a PB recently of 5.67 on 3x3!
My 2nd best time after that is a 5.97.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 27, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-26
single: 2:02.89

Time List:
1. 2:02.89 Dw2 Uw F Rw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw F 3Fw' L D Uw 3Uw2 L' Uw' U L2 Uw 3Fw2 Dw L Lw Fw2 B L' Fw Lw' F2 Dw' B' 3Rw Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 D' Bw' Rw' R' L2 3Fw2 D2 R Bw Uw 3Rw Fw B 3Fw Uw' 3Uw Dw' L2 Lw2 Uw' R D' L D' 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw R' Bw' R2 Dw D 3Rw' U2 B' U2 Bw2 U' Fw2 Bw'

6x6 PB!!! sub2 is getting closer and closer


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 29, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> PS, am getting a 13x13 soon, so watch this space...



It arrived today (England) in only 6 days from The Cubicle! 

Now, when can I find the 2-2.5 hours I estimate it'll take to solve... 

At least I won't have to deal with OLL & PLL parities on this one.


----------



## Yepala (Mar 29, 2021)

My current best times in 3x3, I improve slowly but I keep improving!

PB: 10.53
Ao5: 15.75
Ao12: 16.96
Ao100: 17.71


----------



## CFOP INC (Mar 29, 2021)

I use begginner oll and pll starting to learn full as well as key holing and color neutrality. My average of 100 is 23.143 seconds and pb is 16.884 but I got an x-cross and a pll skip so pretty lucky though I am starting to get sub 20 singles quite often


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 29, 2021)

Got a 2.55 skewb single on weekly comp scramble 3.
R L R' L' R L' B' R U B' U
Also my first one look


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 30, 2021)

I did it, I solved the 13x13! 

It took me 2h15m32s, right in the middle of my predicted range.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Mar 30, 2021)

First sub 40 single on 4x4!!, and with OLL Parity
*Single: 38.88*

1. 38.88 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R' D' F2 D R2 B' U B' D Uw2 Rw2 L U2 Fw2 D2 U Rw2 L B2 Rw2 U2 F' R2 Fw' U' R2 Fw2 Uw Fw' B Rw' Fw L2 F


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 30, 2021)

Just got my first sub 15 Ao100 on 3x3! 14.98


----------



## carcass (Mar 31, 2021)

learned cll btw


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 31, 2021)

Solid 9x9 solve.


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 31, 2021)

First solves on a couple of new cuboids i recently acquired, today : 3x3x6 in 18m & 3x3x7 in ~51m.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Apr 1, 2021)

Second Ever Sub 8 with PLL skip.

*Single: 7.35*

1. 7.35 F U' F R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 F U2 D' L' B2 L' B' R2 D2

Reconstruction:
y z2 //inspection
L D' R' U' F2 D2 //cross
U2 L' U' L y' U L U L '//1st
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //2nd
U' L' U L //3rd
R' U' R U' R' U' R //4th
Rw U2' R' U' R U' Rw' //OLL


----------



## gruuby (Apr 1, 2021)

Sub 10 single on CS-timer virtual cube. Pretty pog. Also broke 5 minutes on 7x7 with a 4:53.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 1, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-31
single: 0.52

Time List:
1. 0.52 U' R2 U R F U F' R' U'

omegalul


----------



## John_NOTgood (Apr 1, 2021)

Broke my PB by almost 4 seconds in 4x4

*Single: 35.02

1. 35.02 * R' U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 L' D2 L2 R D2 B U2 R' F L B U Uw2 F' D' F' Rw2 B' U Rw2 R2 U Fw2 B' D' Rw' D Fw2 D' L Fw' F Uw2 R2 D Rw'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 2, 2021)

Sub 15 Ao100, 14.90. Getting close...


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 3, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Closed off my fourth 10k session (4th June to today).
> 
> # of sub-10 singles: 184 → 291 (was hoping to hit 300…)
> # of sub-9 singles: 25 → 56 (still more than double!)
> ...


Fifth 10k session (16th Oct 2020 to 3rd March 2021) (yeah I forgot to post this last month):

# of sub-10 singles: 291 → 337
# of sub-9 singles: 56 → 61
# of sub-8 singles: 8 → 4 (  )
DNFs: 44 → 32
Average: 12.990 → 12.834
Median: 12.817 → 12.671
Best ao1000: 12.772 → 12.645

Very tiny improvement, mostly because there's like a chunk of 3500 solves where I was performing much worse than "usual". So far session #6 is looking pretty all right, including a PB rolling ao500 of 12.546 so far.


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 3, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I did it, I solved the 13x13!
> 
> It took me 2h15m32s, right in the middle of my predicted range.


 2nd solve, 2h8m48s - would have been below 2 hrs, except I screwed up last 4 edges.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 3, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> 2nd solve, 2h8m48s - would have been below 2 hrs, except I screwed up last 4 edges.


Do you record your solves? If so, I'd love to watch them!!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 3, 2021)

Just got a new 10x10 PB, 21:30! I can definitely get sub 20.


----------



## gruuby (Apr 3, 2021)

New 4x4 pb average. 54.83. First sub-55!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 4, 2021)

I know I've been a little inactive recently, but that's because I've been grinding 6x6!
After like tripling the number of solves I've done, I got a sub 4 single!
single: 3:48.00

Time List:
1. 3:48.00 3Rw' D2 Uw' Bw U Fw Uw2 U Dw B2 Dw2 R' Bw' 3Rw R2 F2 3Uw' Uw L B2 Dw 3Fw2 B' 3Rw' R Lw L2 B2 3Uw' Uw2 L' 3Rw2 3Uw2 L Fw2 U2 B' R2 3Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 F2 Rw 3Uw Fw R' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw Dw' U2 R' Fw' 3Fw2 D2 F2 D2 Uw2 R' F' D' Lw2 Rw U' 3Rw U' B2 3Uw' Dw Uw2 R2 3Uw' R D2 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw2

Along with smashing that barrier, I got some other stuff:


Spoiler: mo3



mean of 3: 4:03.74

Time List:
1. 4:21.25 3Fw' D 3Fw F2 Fw2 B' 3Rw2 Lw 3Uw2 L2 3Fw Fw D' 3Rw R' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw' U Bw' D' 3Fw D' 3Uw2 R2 3Fw2 Bw' Uw D Lw2 U' Dw' Bw2 Dw2 U' Uw Lw' R' Uw' D U Bw Dw2 Rw2 F U2 Uw2 R2 3Fw' F' Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw' Uw2 U L' Uw' Fw U 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 L Lw2 U2 Lw 3Rw B' U' Rw2 3Fw D' L' 3Rw' R' 3Fw D' B Uw
2. 4:01.96 F L B' R' L Uw2 L' R Bw B2 Dw2 3Rw2 Rw' Uw F' L' Dw Bw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw U' D' Dw Bw Dw' L U Bw2 B 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' F2 Bw' Uw U2 B Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw Bw D' L' Fw' Lw 3Fw 3Uw' F' 3Rw Lw L Rw2 3Uw' U' D2 Fw Lw2 Bw Fw' Lw R 3Fw F2 Bw2 Dw Fw' D' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw L B L Fw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw 3Rw'
3. 3:48.00 3Rw' D2 Uw' Bw U Fw Uw2 U Dw B2 Dw2 R' Bw' 3Rw R2 F2 3Uw' Uw L B2 Dw 3Fw2 B' 3Rw' R Lw L2 B2 3Uw' Uw2 L' 3Rw2 3Uw2 L Fw2 U2 B' R2 3Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 F2 Rw 3Uw Fw R' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw Dw' U2 R' Fw' 3Fw2 D2 F2 D2 Uw2 R' F' D' Lw2 Rw U' 3Rw U' B2 3Uw' Dw Uw2 R2 3Uw' R D2 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw2





Spoiler: ao5



avg of 5: 4:09.29

Time List:
1. 4:09.56 Uw2 D Rw2 3Rw' Bw' D Rw 3Rw2 U2 Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 F2 Bw' Uw Rw F Dw Bw R' 3Uw Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 U 3Rw2 3Uw' B' D2 3Uw2 Rw' Fw Lw' D 3Uw2 3Fw Fw' L 3Fw2 Rw' Uw' Dw' Bw2 Rw' L' Bw2 3Fw' Uw2 Bw 3Fw' Dw Lw' F Bw' B2 Dw2 3Rw Lw2 F D2 3Rw' Uw' Bw' D Rw' 3Uw 3Fw F2 B Uw2 L2 F2 3Rw2 R2 3Uw Fw D Fw' Bw Dw
2. 4:06.35 3Fw2 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 L' 3Rw Fw' U2 D2 3Uw' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw Rw2 U2 R2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 B2 Lw2 Bw' Dw 3Uw' F 3Fw' R' 3Rw D' B Uw' Fw2 R Bw2 3Rw' U2 Fw2 F' 3Fw Bw B2 Lw2 3Fw 3Rw' D2 3Rw2 F2 Uw' R U R Dw Rw' Dw2 Rw' D2 R' L' F' Uw' U' B2 3Rw Lw' U2 B L' Rw' F2 3Rw2 Dw2 L2 Bw' F2 Lw' R' B2
3. (4:01.99) B2 3Uw2 L2 R B2 Rw R Lw' F2 R2 3Fw2 F' 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw' Uw' Bw' 3Rw Fw L' R B' 3Uw B2 Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' Lw' F' Dw B2 Bw2 3Fw2 F' Rw2 Bw2 F2 L' F2 Uw2 3Rw2 R' Uw' R U' D' Rw' B2 L2 B2 U B Rw Bw Dw2 Rw2 Lw Uw' U Lw' F' Rw F' 3Rw2 B2 Rw' Lw 3Fw' Fw' D U' Rw F2 D2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw B' 3Rw U2
4. (4:37.12) Rw2 Lw2 R2 3Rw B' L Bw' Rw2 Lw Bw2 U L2 U2 R2 Rw' Lw2 L Bw2 F' L R' 3Uw2 Lw2 F L 3Uw Lw' Uw2 B' D U 3Rw2 3Fw Bw' R L D' F L' Uw' Lw' Dw' L 3Uw2 3Rw' D2 F2 Fw' 3Uw 3Rw' Lw Dw Lw2 D Rw Fw' Uw' D' R 3Rw' F' Lw 3Uw' B L' F2 D2 R' Dw' 3Fw U' Lw2 F Bw2 D2 3Fw' Uw D Lw' B
5. 4:11.97 3Rw Rw2 Lw 3Uw Bw' B' 3Rw2 L2 F2 3Uw U2 D Uw Dw R' L F U Bw2 F2 D 3Uw Uw' B' D Uw 3Rw' D Fw2 Rw' F' B' Fw2 U2 3Uw2 B2 F2 R2 3Rw' Uw B' F' 3Fw' U 3Uw2 3Fw Bw2 Dw2 3Fw' Rw2 B2 3Uw2 U D Lw U Lw2 R2 Rw' B Fw2 L2 Uw2 B Dw' F' Fw' B' R2 Uw' L F Dw2 D Fw L Lw' 3Fw' D 3Fw2





Spoiler: ao12



avg of 12: 4:17.43

Time List:
1. 4:19.19 3Rw Rw2 Uw' Dw' R' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw' Bw' Lw D Rw' 3Uw L2 D Bw' Dw L2 Lw2 Bw' U R 3Fw Lw2 Rw 3Rw' U 3Rw Dw 3Uw Uw2 Bw 3Uw' Dw 3Rw B' 3Rw' Rw Uw 3Uw Fw U' Fw' L' 3Fw' Dw' Uw Lw2 Dw Bw2 U' Uw' B2 3Rw2 Bw Uw' Lw2 U' 3Rw R F' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw2 L 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw D' Rw L Lw' R' B' Fw' L' 3Uw2 Uw' Lw'
2. 4:11.87 D U' R' F2 L F R2 L2 3Uw Dw' F' D' L' U Uw2 D 3Uw2 Bw Dw' D' 3Rw' Fw' Uw Lw 3Fw' R' Lw L Rw' D2 Dw U Uw B' Uw2 Lw' L' Uw2 Dw2 Lw R Dw B2 Fw' 3Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw L Fw' Lw2 R 3Rw' B' Dw' Lw Uw Rw2 3Fw' L' U' 3Rw2 B' Dw B Bw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw 3Fw 3Rw2 D' 3Fw B2 Lw' L 3Uw' D2
3. 4:20.72 Dw2 3Fw Dw2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw U' Fw' Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw Lw' Uw2 3Rw B' Uw' R 3Fw2 Rw L' D' F U' L2 Dw' Bw 3Uw' Uw' F U2 L' Rw 3Fw U' Lw2 D2 B Fw' Dw F' U' Lw' L Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' R F2 Dw Rw' D' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 R' 3Uw U 3Rw U2 3Fw Uw' B 3Rw2 Rw R2 F U' Lw' Dw2 3Uw' Fw' L2 R2 Bw Fw F2 U Dw2 Fw'
4. (4:53.94) Bw2 Dw2 3Fw' D F Uw D' Dw Fw2 Bw' 3Rw B R' 3Rw2 D2 3Fw2 3Rw Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' F' Lw R2 Bw2 F2 U 3Rw' F' Fw U Uw' Rw2 F' Lw' D2 Uw' Dw' R' Uw U Rw2 3Fw' U Lw2 Rw2 L' Fw Bw2 3Rw' R2 L2 Bw' 3Fw Dw' Bw' L' R2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 R2 3Uw' Lw F2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw' L R2 D' Dw2 3Uw2 B2 F' D' Dw2
5. 4:09.56 Uw2 D Rw2 3Rw' Bw' D Rw 3Rw2 U2 Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 F2 Bw' Uw Rw F Dw Bw R' 3Uw Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 U 3Rw2 3Uw' B' D2 3Uw2 Rw' Fw Lw' D 3Uw2 3Fw Fw' L 3Fw2 Rw' Uw' Dw' Bw2 Rw' L' Bw2 3Fw' Uw2 Bw 3Fw' Dw Lw' F Bw' B2 Dw2 3Rw Lw2 F D2 3Rw' Uw' Bw' D Rw' 3Uw 3Fw F2 B Uw2 L2 F2 3Rw2 R2 3Uw Fw D Fw' Bw Dw
6. 4:06.35 3Fw2 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 L' 3Rw Fw' U2 D2 3Uw' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw Rw2 U2 R2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 B2 Lw2 Bw' Dw 3Uw' F 3Fw' R' 3Rw D' B Uw' Fw2 R Bw2 3Rw' U2 Fw2 F' 3Fw Bw B2 Lw2 3Fw 3Rw' D2 3Rw2 F2 Uw' R U R Dw Rw' Dw2 Rw' D2 R' L' F' Uw' U' B2 3Rw Lw' U2 B L' Rw' F2 3Rw2 Dw2 L2 Bw' F2 Lw' R' B2
7. (4:01.99) B2 3Uw2 L2 R B2 Rw R Lw' F2 R2 3Fw2 F' 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw' Uw' Bw' 3Rw Fw L' R B' 3Uw B2 Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' Lw' F' Dw B2 Bw2 3Fw2 F' Rw2 Bw2 F2 L' F2 Uw2 3Rw2 R' Uw' R U' D' Rw' B2 L2 B2 U B Rw Bw Dw2 Rw2 Lw Uw' U Lw' F' Rw F' 3Rw2 B2 Rw' Lw 3Fw' Fw' D U' Rw F2 D2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw B' 3Rw U2
8. 4:37.12 Rw2 Lw2 R2 3Rw B' L Bw' Rw2 Lw Bw2 U L2 U2 R2 Rw' Lw2 L Bw2 F' L R' 3Uw2 Lw2 F L 3Uw Lw' Uw2 B' D U 3Rw2 3Fw Bw' R L D' F L' Uw' Lw' Dw' L 3Uw2 3Rw' D2 F2 Fw' 3Uw 3Rw' Lw Dw Lw2 D Rw Fw' Uw' D' R 3Rw' F' Lw 3Uw' B L' F2 D2 R' Dw' 3Fw U' Lw2 F Bw2 D2 3Fw' Uw D Lw' B
9. 4:11.97 3Rw Rw2 Lw 3Uw Bw' B' 3Rw2 L2 F2 3Uw U2 D Uw Dw R' L F U Bw2 F2 D 3Uw Uw' B' D Uw 3Rw' D Fw2 Rw' F' B' Fw2 U2 3Uw2 B2 F2 R2 3Rw' Uw B' F' 3Fw' U 3Uw2 3Fw Bw2 Dw2 3Fw' Rw2 B2 3Uw2 U D Lw U Lw2 R2 Rw' B Fw2 L2 Uw2 B Dw' F' Fw' B' R2 Uw' L F Dw2 D Fw L Lw' 3Fw' D 3Fw2
10. 4:26.75 Lw2 3Uw Lw L' Fw2 Rw Dw2 L B2 Lw2 L2 B2 Fw' Lw' F2 B 3Uw' 3Fw2 F2 Fw2 B2 Dw Uw' Lw' F' Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw Lw' Bw2 D 3Uw L2 Rw 3Uw 3Fw F2 Fw' Rw 3Uw Dw Fw' Rw 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw' F2 R' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw2 L 3Rw2 R2 3Uw' R' Lw Rw' B R' Dw2 Rw' D' 3Rw2 B' L2 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw2 B' Uw2 F L U' 3Uw2 3Fw Uw Dw2 Fw'
11. 4:18.26 L Rw' Lw' B' D' Dw Fw' R2 U2 Fw2 R' U2 3Rw Lw2 F' Rw' B' Bw 3Rw F2 Rw 3Fw Bw2 F' 3Uw2 D' B2 L2 F2 D 3Rw Dw Lw' 3Rw' Bw' B' Dw' R Rw F' L' Fw Dw' U' Lw' B Uw2 Bw2 3Uw R' D2 L2 3Uw2 Rw B U' 3Fw2 B' Uw' Lw2 Fw' 3Fw2 F Bw2 3Uw' U' R2 Uw2 B' 3Uw L 3Uw Dw' U' Fw U 3Fw F2 3Uw2 3Fw2
12. 4:12.53 L R D2 Fw2 Lw' B' Lw D2 Bw F2 R Dw' R2 U' L B2 L2 Bw U F' Dw' R' Dw' R2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 3Uw Rw 3Uw' F' 3Fw2 U2 3Uw Uw' Bw' D' Rw B2 Lw Fw Bw 3Uw 3Fw' Dw Rw' U' D' F R U Dw B2 R Bw' F2 3Fw2 R2 Fw2 Dw' U Lw' U' Dw2 L F U Bw2 Fw2 Dw' F' B2 R' Lw2 L' Dw2 D Rw2 L


E: I beat @BenChristman1 's PB by less than 1 second.


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Do you record your solves? If so, I'd love to watch them!!


I haven't got anything that can record for 2hr+ straight. 

Incidentally, I just improved my 8x8 PB by 11s, to 24m41s


----------



## porkynator (Apr 4, 2021)

Sub9 avg100! (3x3, Roux)

Avg5: 7.55 (PB)
Avg12: 8.31 (PB)
Avg50: 8.84
Avg100: 8.99 (PB)


----------



## John_NOTgood (Apr 4, 2021)

7x7 PB by almost 12 seconds and first sub 5:
cube: Xman Spark

Single:* 4:48.24

1. 4:48.24 * L' Dw' Rw 3Fw' Bw Lw' 3Dw L2 Uw2 3Dw L' D2 Lw' 3Rw U2 3Rw Bw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw Rw' 3Uw Fw2 B Rw' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw' Dw2 D 3Fw 3Lw2 F L' Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw L Rw2 3Bw' D' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw L2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw Dw' 3Fw2 F2 B' Dw' Bw2 R 3Rw2 3Lw2 D' 3Dw' Uw 3Bw' R B2 Uw2 Fw Rw Lw' 3Uw L2 U' Bw D2 Fw F L' U R2 3Lw2 Fw2 Bw 3Bw F' 3Rw F B' R' F' 3Bw' L 3Fw' Dw Rw' Uw' 3Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 3Fw2


----------



## Romy4 (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been cubing for 2 months now. I got a new personal best today 17.2 (no skips) and I’m averaging 26 seconds. Hoping to get that down to under 25 seconds this week


----------



## Joe Archibald (Apr 5, 2021)

Romy4 said:


> I’ve been cubing for 2 months now. I got a new personal best today 17.2 (no skips) and I’m averaging 26 seconds. Hoping to get that down to under 25 seconds this week


Just so you know a solve with no skips is known as a fullstep solution
Also gg that is good progress


----------



## CFOP INC (Apr 5, 2021)

I got a new PB today 16.748 full step solve and I average 23 seconds. for 3x3 btw


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Just got my first sub-16 ao1000!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 6, 2021)

PB by 4 seconds in 15 puzzle. Now my PB is 20.6 seconds yay!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 6, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-06
avg of 5: 2.37

Time List:
1. 1.87 R' F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 
2. (4.42) U2 F' R F' R2 F' R U2 F2 
3. (1.03) F R' U2 R F2 U R U' F' 
4. 1.51 U' R' U2 F2 U' R' U F2 U' 
5. 3.73 U F' R F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U2

Almost amazing


----------



## Checkmate22 (Apr 7, 2021)

I got my first sub ten OH single the other day.

I don't remember the time exactly but it had an anti-sune with PLL skip and extremely fluid transitions between pairs


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 7, 2021)

New 6x6 PB 
3:33.26
D Fw2 R' B' Bw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw 3Fw' R' 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw Bw 3Uw2 Lw' Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw' R2 B2 3Uw' Lw' Uw U2 D' Fw L2 Rw2 3Uw2 D' Fw' F' B2 L 3Rw2 B2 D' F Lw 3Rw' D2 3Uw' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Dw2 U2 3Fw Uw Lw 3Rw Dw' R' D L2 3Fw' Bw2 Dw' L2 D Uw' Dw2 Bw2 U' R2 F Rw2 U' Fw' 3Uw' R' F2 L2 3Rw' U L Lw' R' Fw


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 7, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-06
single: 6.28

Time List:
1. 6.28 B R U2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 B' U2 R D U' R U' B2

z2
U R' F D2 F'
y U' L U L'
y L U L'
R U R' L' U L
U R U' R' U R U R'
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2'
41 moves/6.28 seconds = 6.53 TPS

pretty sure this is my fastest "fullstep" solve, though it feels weird to call it fullstep lol


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 7, 2021)

Another 17s off my 9x9, with 30m53s.


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 8, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I haven't got anything that can record for 2hr+ straight.
> 
> Incidentally, I just improved my 8x8 PB by 11s, to 24m41s



A large leap in my 8x8 PB, to 23m19.38!


----------



## FB Cubing (Apr 8, 2021)

badmephisto said:


> wow thats pretty impressive... i wish i could spread it like that too  theres too many lazy asses in my school. They try the cross, get it, and in the second i mention algorithms, they just give up


My school is the exact same, and if someone knows how to solve the rubick's cube, they just don't practise.  hope that will change. Anyway my accomplishment is getting my first sub 20 solve with a new method (roux).


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 8, 2021)

FTB27 said:


> My school is the exact same, and if someone knows how to solve the rubick's cube, they just don't practise.  hope that will change. Anyway my accomplishment is getting my first sub 20 solve with a new method (roux).


Do you realize that it's a post from 2007?
Btw badmephisto hasn't been active since '09.
Also btw my friends are the same too except for one who is sub 15 on 3x3 and sub 4 on pyra


----------



## Checkmate22 (Apr 8, 2021)

Just set a new 3x3 PB yesterday
Scramble: B' L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 B L' B' R D' U' R2 B' U2 F' U
Solution: z2 U' R' L' F B' R2 D' U R U R' L U L' R' U2 R U L' U' L U' R U' R' y' (or y I always forget) U2 R U R' U

Time: 4.97


----------



## Scollier (Apr 8, 2021)

Checkmate22 said:


> Just set a new 3x3 PB yesterday
> Scramble: B' L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 B L' B' R D' U' R2 B' U2 F' U
> Solution: z2 U' R' L' F B' R2 D' U R U R' L U L' R' U2 R U L' U' L U' R U' R' y' (or y i always forget) U2 R U R' U
> 
> Time: 4.97



y turns to the right side, y' turns to the left side


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 9, 2021)

dllema said:


> Speedsolverd a RediMinx today!



You don't really hear much about this puzzle. It can be a frustrating solve as it's so easy to put the edges in backwards. At least it's intuitive rather than learning algorithms though. 

I had solved it only once before today, so I decided to time myself... it took me 42m33s!


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 9, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> 2nd solve, 2h8m48s - would have been below 2 hrs, except I screwed up last 4 edges.



Agonising close to 2h on 13x13 this time... 2h0m24s!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 9, 2021)

New 4x4 PB single by almost 4 seconds: 
1. 45.87 D' U2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' F' D2 F L B L2 U' B2 R' U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R2 F' U B2 Uw2 U' F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw B' D Rw L B' L2 Fw Uw' R' Uw


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 10, 2021)

1. 6.86 D' F' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D U L2 U' F2 B' D2 F' L' B L U R

x2 // Inspection
U D' F' U2 B L U R' D // EOLine
R U2 R // RF
U2 R U R' U2 R // RB
U2 L' // LF
U L' U2 L U' L' // LB
U' L' U R' U2 Rw B' Rw' U2 L R // ZBLL

37 HTM 5.39 TPS

11th sub7


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 10, 2021)

Finally got my sub-16 ao1000 with ZZ-CT after consistently maintaining sub-16 ao100 for a month. Guess I just don't solve much


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 11, 2021)

Got my first sub-13m on 7x7 : 12m57.24s. 

Also, knocked 2m18 off my 11x11 PB, to 55m59s.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 11, 2021)

PB2 or PB3, I don't remember.
0.3 away from my overall PB

1. 45.44 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

I've also only recently gotten back into megaminx, and my session is like 6 seconds slower than what it was when I was active (62 and 56). It was quite surprising to say the least.


----------



## Rubuscu (Apr 13, 2021)

I am finally averaging under 20 seconds on 3 by 3 :


(this is on a twisty timer)

It took a lot of effort to get here. At one point, I felt really bad when my average slipped over 38 seconds. But, now it is under 20!!!
I want to thank you all for this. It would have been impossible to get here without so much help and support (and the RSM 2020 cube, recommended by you all).

It took me 5 months to get from sub-40 to sub-30, but on the other hand, it took me just 3 months to get from sub-30 to sub-20.
So, it clearly shows that this website (I joined it just before I became sub-30) has made the difference. I am really grateful. I hope I will receive a lot of help and support once more 
when I attempt to get to sub-10.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 13, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 13, 2021)

Great job! Next time use the accomplishment thread for things like this.


----------



## PetraPine (Apr 16, 2021)

planning on maining HK since I'm bored with other methods at the moment.
for all these solves I used normal f2l-1 (no eo) CLL,L5E(intuitive) and I'm really not sure on which variant to choose?
13.32 HK ao5-


Spoiler: scrambles/times



1. 12.24 R2 U' L2 D2 R D L F' R U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D 
2. 13.26 F R2 D2 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' U F' U' L' U' 
3. 14.96 R' D' R2 B R' U2 F' R L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' B' 
4. 13.63 D R L2 U' F' D' B' U' B' R2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 R' 
5. 11.76 B2 F R2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 L B' L B F' R' D' U B' L 
6. 13.76 U F2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' U' B L D' U' R' F2 U2 B 
7. 13.32 D B' D' L2 U2 B' D2 R U F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 
8. 14.47 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D F' L' B' L U L' D' 
9. 14.78 B2 U' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F L' B' U' L U' L B' L2 
10. 12.92 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R F L' D B2 F2 D' F2 L' 
11. 12.06 L2 D' B R' U' B' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B L 
12. 12.65 F' U2 F R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 F L' R D' U' L' B D' U F D'


----------



## John_NOTgood (Apr 16, 2021)

Another nice Sub 10 Ao5:
*Avg of 5: 9.71*

Time list:
1. 9.58 D' L2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F' R' U' L R2 B' F' D' F' U' 
2. 9.50 B2 R2 U' R' L' D R B U' L2 F2 B2 D F2 U2 D' L2 D B2 U2 
3. (9.47) U' B' R' B2 D' F' L' D F B' U2 R2 F U2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 
4. (14.10) U B2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 U F L' R' B F' D' L2 U2 F 
5. 10.04 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 L' B' U2 B2 D U2 F' R' U' F


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 17, 2021)

Sub 1m on void cube today (well technically an ordinary 3x3 without centre caps).

57.83s, only the 5th time I've ever gone below 1m on a 3x3. 

I just wish I could solve the 3x3 stage on big cubes that fast.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 17, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I just wish I could solve the 3x3 stage on big cubes that fast.


Don't worry, you will!!


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Don't worry, you will!!



Maybe. I just broke 9m for the 6x6 for the first time...

8m56, a 28s improvement.  (oll parity only)


----------



## PetraPine (Apr 18, 2021)

14.04 ao12 with 12 methods
could've been sub 14 but sub-optimal lighting conditions.


Spoiler: Average



1. 12.02 D R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 U' L F2 R F' U' L2 U2
2. 14.83 D2 B L2 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 L' B U2 L2 F R' B
3. 13.69 D' R L2 F D2 L' D' F R2 F' R2 B U2 F2 U2 B U2 B U R'
4. 11.34 L D' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R D F2 L2 B R2 F2
5. 14.42 R' F2 R' U2 L D2 R' D2 R D2 L2 F2 U' F' L D' L' R2 B2 R2 U
6. 15.65 B' R' L2 D R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D' B L D L' B L R'
7. 14.17 U B' D2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 F' R' B' F' U F2 U2 R U
8. 10.58 F' L' D' F' U F2 U' L' F R2 F L2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F'
9. 11.76 R' F R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L U2 F' R U' L
10. 16.79 B2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 U' F' R' F2 D R U' F D'
11. 16.50 R' D2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R B D2 F' D F' R D' L' B2
12. 16.01 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 U R' F' R D2 B L D R2 B2 F





Spoiler: notes



for hiese I used heise blockbuilding and ocll pll
sorry if some of the methods were very simular, was kinda stretching to find my 12 fastest "methods"
the methods were in a list to do in order before I started, so there was no method-scramble advantages(unless accidental).
freeZZ is like freefop, EO than blockbuild however.


ones second, forgot to add method names let me edit that in:


Spoiler: methods in order



1.ZZ(cross)
2.ZZ(line)
3.freeZZ
4.petrus
5.freefop
6.mehta(l5E)
7..HK(l5E)
8..CFOP
9.roux
10.skis
11.waterman
12.heise


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 18, 2021)

1. 9.30 D2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L F2 D R' B U F L2 B R2 

x' // Inspection
D' F Rw' F R' L' D' // EOLine+1
U' z U2 z' U2 R' U2 R' // RB
z R U' R' U' // LF
U' R' U R U' z' // LB
U' R' U' R U R' // RF
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL

37 HTM 3.97 TPS


I got this on letscube in a head to head ladder match
13th sub10 OH


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 18, 2021)

Double post but this is actually a PB:

1. 42.72 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

PB by about 2.5 seconds, after about a year and a half.


GenTheThief said:


> 45.14 Megaminx PB single



I took a hiatus from megaminx last year and have only done about 200 solves in the last two weeks. And I'm still about 3 seconds slower than when I was actually practicing. But getting the new dayan megaminx definitely helps.
And I actually failed a PB single earlier today with a DNF (44.43) since I did the wrong Jperm.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 19, 2021)

Congrats to @Faz (Feliks Zemdegs), for the most number of golds in a WCA competition. Finally yay!


----------



## LukasCubes (Apr 20, 2021)

Not sure this is an accomplishment or not but I did this on accident when trying to do D' 2L' on 5x5


Edit: I got it solved and fixed but I am still missing a piece under my bed. I will go look for it later.


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 20, 2021)

On my fifth 13x13 solve I blasted through the 2hr barrier with a time of 1:46.53, a massive 13m31 off my previous best!


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow, my first ever sub 50s 3x3 solve : 48.72!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Wow, my first ever sub 50s 3x3 solve : 48.72!


cool!! You can average that with some practice!!


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 22, 2021)

Spoiler: Times



generiert durch csTimer am 22.04.2021 (lösen von 2021-04-17 18:17:12 bis 2021-04-18 17:37:15)
Versuch/Total: 399/400

Single
bester: 5.98
schlechtester: 17.10

Mittelwert von 3
aktueller: 10.42 (σ = 1.76)
bester: 7.54 (σ = 1.34)

Durchschnitt von 5
aktueller: 9.93 (σ = 1.31)
bester: 7.84 (σ = 0.20)

Durchschnitt von 12
aktueller: 9.41 (σ = 1.37)
bester: 8.31 (σ = 0.57)

Durchschnitt von 25
aktueller: 9.02 (σ = 1.08)
bester: 8.65 (σ = 0.72)

Durchschnitt von 50
aktueller: 9.57 (σ = 1.24)
bester: 8.83 (σ = 0.84)

Durchschnitt von 100
aktueller: 9.57 (σ = 1.24)
bester: 9.12 (σ = 0.95)

Durchschnitt von 200
aktueller: 9.44 (σ = 1.15)
bester: 9.25 (σ = 1.02)

Durchschnitte: 9.35 (σ = 1.09)
Mittelwert: 9.43

Zeitenliste:
1. 9.08 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' L' R2 F D U2 B F R2 @2021-04-17 18:17:12
2. 8.10 U' F2 R2 F L F' R' D' R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 F' B2 R2 B' R2 D @2021-04-17 18:17:36
3. 9.45 F L2 D L' F' U' L2 B2 R F' D2 F B' D2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 @2021-04-17 18:17:58
4. 7.62 D2 B L2 D' R L B L F R2 U2 R' F2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 L @2021-04-17 18:18:28
5. 8.96 B R2 B L2 F L2 F L2 D2 U F' L' R B U2 F' U' B D @2021-04-17 18:18:52
6. 9.43 D' F2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L' D2 U2 B F U' L F @2021-04-17 18:19:12
7. 9.31 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F' L' B R2 U R' U B' F2 @2021-04-17 18:19:32
8. 8.46 R' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F D' F' U L R2 B @2021-04-17 18:19:54
9. 9.48 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R' D' L2 R' B U2 R U2 L @2021-04-17 18:20:39
10. 7.48 F L U2 F L' U' B D L2 D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 B @2021-04-17 18:21:00
11. 11.82 R D R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' @2021-04-17 18:21:20
12. 7.61 F' D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 B D2 R F2 U L2 D' R2 @2021-04-17 18:21:47
13. 9.28 B' R' F2 U2 R B2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D' F' R U F' R2 B R @2021-04-17 18:22:08
14. 8.27 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U B D F' R' D' L2 D2 R2 @2021-04-17 18:22:38
15. 10.60 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 B U R D R B' U' B2 U' F' @2021-04-17 18:22:58
16. 9.72 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' B' U' F' R' F L2 U2 B R2 @2021-04-17 18:23:25
17. 8.16 B2 L' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L' U L2 U B D F' @2021-04-17 18:23:49
18. 9.64 D R2 D2 R' L2 D2 B D' L' F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 B @2021-04-17 18:24:16
19. 8.28 F U' D F' L B' L' D' F2 R' B2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R D @2021-04-17 18:24:39
20. 9.69 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R B D' F' L B' U2 L2 D2 B2 @2021-04-17 18:25:04
21. 9.48 D2 B' R2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 F R2 L' U' B D U F' R' F' R' @2021-04-17 18:25:29
22. 9.65 D F B U' B' R2 U' R B2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 U @2021-04-17 18:25:58
23. 10.96 F L2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 R F' D2 R2 F' U' R F' U @2021-04-17 18:26:31
24. 11.22 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F D L2 D2 U F2 R' F D2 R @2021-04-17 18:27:06
25. 8.58 U' B' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' B' R U B2 F2 R' @2021-04-17 18:27:35
26. 8.05 F' U B2 D' L' U' R' B' R D2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 @2021-04-17 18:27:59
27. 9.78 L2 U D2 B' R U D' F2 R D2 F2 R2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R2 F R @2021-04-17 18:28:23
28. 8.00 D2 B2 U2 B L2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' L' B U' F D L2 B' R2 @2021-04-17 18:28:48
29. 8.75 D' R' B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L D2 R2 B' D' R' D F @2021-04-17 18:29:15
30. 9.08 R2 D2 B' D R' D F L2 U' B2 L U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L @2021-04-17 18:29:36
31. 8.90 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 B R' F' L' R U L2 U2 @2021-04-17 18:30:05
32. 9.43 B U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 D B' U' R B2 D' B2 L' @2021-04-17 18:30:26
33. 9.19 B' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 R2 D U2 R2 D' B' D L B' R' D2 F @2021-04-17 18:30:46
34. 9.54 D' R B R D F2 R B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 @2021-04-17 18:31:08
35. 7.52 U2 R B' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 U L U' B F D U B2 @2021-04-17 18:31:30
36. 10.01 B' D F' R' D2 R F2 U' F U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B U2 F L2 R' @2021-04-17 18:31:49
37. 8.92 D2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 U F U L2 D' R' F' L U' F2 D' @2021-04-17 18:32:12
38. 8.63 F2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 D U B2 R F' D B L' F' D2 L B' D' @2021-04-17 18:32:35
39. 7.51 U' D' L B2 U F2 D' L2 F' D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B2 @2021-04-17 18:33:02
40. 8.18 B2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 D2 L U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 @2021-04-17 18:33:25
41. 8.54 R' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U B R2 B2 L U' B2 @2021-04-17 18:33:47
42. 7.48 R' B' R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D R U B' R B2 U' R2 @2021-04-17 18:34:09
43. 11.14 L B D U F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' F' D' L' R' U' B' @2021-04-17 18:34:47
44. 8.80 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 R' D L2 B F2 L U2 R' U2 @2021-04-17 18:35:12
45. 7.70 R F' L' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' R2 B2 U2 R D2 F L F2 L R2 U F @2021-04-17 18:35:36
46. 6.13 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B L R2 B' D' B U R F2 U' @2021-04-17 18:36:01
47. 11.12 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F R2 F L2 U2 R' D' B' L' R B R U' R B' @2021-04-17 18:36:27
48. 8.06 U' B' L' F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 D' U B' L' F' L2 F @2021-04-17 18:36:57
49. 8.99 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D B2 F' L U' L2 D2 B D' F' L' @2021-04-17 18:37:17
50. 8.08 L2 U F' D2 R' B2 R' B R' L2 D F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D @2021-04-17 18:37:43
51. 9.97 B' D2 B' D' B2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D F D2 L' B D2 R U @2021-04-17 18:41:01
52. 12.76 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B U2 B' R F' R2 U' F L R2 B' D2 @2021-04-17 18:41:31
53. 7.86 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' R D2 U' B2 R' F D' F U' @2021-04-17 18:42:20
54. 9.17 R2 F B2 L F' R2 U' R F' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 F L2 D2 B' D' @2021-04-17 18:42:50
55. 10.50 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 U B L R U2 B2 U L D2 B' @2021-04-17 18:43:20
56. 7.88 R L F L' F2 B' U' L2 B' U2 L F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 R' L2 D2 @2021-04-17 18:43:44
57. 8.59 L' U2 B' R2 D B U L2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 F U' R @2021-04-17 18:44:04
58. 10.90 F2 U R2 D U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' R2 B R F' D2 U' F L' B @2021-04-17 18:44:25
59. 12.18 F L' U' R' U' R' B U F2 U' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' U' @2021-04-17 18:44:55
60. 8.60 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L B R2 D B' R2 B F2 @2021-04-17 18:45:22
61. 10.53 R L' B' L' U B' L' B D2 F2 R U2 D2 R B2 D2 R U2 R' D2 @2021-04-17 18:45:47
62. 13.08 F L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R D L' B D F' U2 B D @2021-04-17 18:46:12
63. 9.44 U L' D U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 L' U' L F D B' F U @2021-04-17 18:46:43
64. 8.95 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 L U2 L' B R D' F' U2 B' U2 L U2 @2021-04-17 18:47:09
65. 8.74 R' F2 U2 R' B' U' L' D U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' @2021-04-17 18:47:27
66. 10.45 D F2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 L D2 R' U2 L F2 U B2 F2 D B' R' U2 F' @2021-04-17 18:47:49
67. 8.64 U2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 F' L' F2 R B2 R2 F' U F2 D B' @2021-04-17 18:48:13
68. 9.76 D R' B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L' F L' U' F R2 B @2021-04-17 18:48:35
69. 9.69 B U B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U F' U L B U2 F' L' F' @2021-04-17 18:48:58
70. 9.54 L D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R' B2 L B' L' D' R2 F U @2021-04-17 18:49:18
71. 10.38 R' D' B2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F R' U2 L R U' B' R @2021-04-17 18:49:39
72. 10.36+ D L2 F' B' R' F' R D' U2 L D2 L U2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 @2021-04-17 18:50:09
73. 8.30 B D L2 U L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F U L F2 U' B D2 U @2021-04-17 18:50:37
74. 8.33 F' L' D2 R2 B' D2 B' F' R2 B' U2 F L2 R U' F D R2 D2 B2 @2021-04-17 18:50:59
75. 9.42 B D' F U' R' F2 U B' F2 U L2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R' @2021-04-17 18:51:24
76. 8.81 L2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B' D2 U2 L' F' D' L2 F2 @2021-04-17 18:51:51
77. 7.38 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' B2 F' L U' F2 L D B @2021-04-17 18:52:14
78. 7.48 R2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 U R D R F' L' D2 B' L R @2021-04-17 18:52:38
79. 9.58 R2 F D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 F' L B R B' L2 U L' @2021-04-17 18:53:02
80. 11.13 D2 F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 F' L F' L2 D' R' F U R2 D @2021-04-17 18:53:25
81. 8.75 U D' B' L D' F' B' R F' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 @2021-04-17 18:53:48
82. 9.36 B' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U B' U' L D R' F2 @2021-04-17 18:54:09
83. 9.17 F U' L2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 R' D2 L F2 B' L2 R2 U L' R' F2 @2021-04-17 18:54:31
84. 9.60 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 R B2 U R B' D2 R U L B2 @2021-04-17 18:54:52
85. 9.50 U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 D U B' L' F' U2 B F R' @2021-04-17 18:55:14
86. 10.01 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F' U R' F2 D2 F' L2 U R B2 @2021-04-17 18:55:37
87. 9.99 D B' L2 B U2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F L2 R' U2 L U' F2 L2 B F' @2021-04-17 18:56:01
88. 7.57 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 L' U2 B2 U F2 L' F D B' D2 @2021-04-17 18:56:26
89. 7.51 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 F L' B' D B2 L2 U' F U2 @2021-04-17 18:56:48
90. 10.39 R2 L F D2 F2 U2 L D' B R2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 D2 @2021-04-17 18:57:12
91. 8.80 D' B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 F' R2 F L2 R B' L' U F U' B2 L @2021-04-17 18:57:35
92. 9.48 U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 B' U R' D F' D2 B' R2 U2 @2021-04-17 18:57:56
93. 8.39 B2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R D F' R B F2 D' L2 R B' @2021-04-17 18:58:21
94. 9.52+ F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 L' F2 D' R F R' D2 U2 @2021-04-17 18:58:48
95. 8.45 L B2 U2 R F2 L B2 L F2 U2 F2 D F' L R2 B R' U2 B' @2021-04-17 18:59:07
96. 8.00 U2 R' D R' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 U' F @2021-04-17 18:59:27
97. 9.29 D F2 U F2 L' B R D2 F' U D F2 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 @2021-04-17 18:59:49
98. 8.16 R' F' U2 F2 U' R L' U F L' D2 R' L F2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 @2021-04-17 19:00:13
99. 11.84 R' D2 F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B D' F L2 U' B R F2 L @2021-04-17 19:00:34
100. 8.09 B U L D2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R F R2 @2021-04-17 19:01:01
101. 11.12 L2 U D2 B L D R F L D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B L2 B D2 B' @2021-04-17 19:01:29
102. 8.75 B' R D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 F' L F2 D' F' L U2 F' @2021-04-17 19:01:54
103. 9.22 B2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U' F' L' D L' D' F U2 @2021-04-17 19:02:16
104. 9.80 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' R F D' F2 R B2 F L D2 @2021-04-17 19:02:38
105. 9.08 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 F' R B U' L R' @2021-04-17 19:03:03
106. 6.61 R' U2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R F2 L D2 R F L2 F R' F U F' D' U @2021-04-17 19:03:36
107. 8.04 D2 F2 U2 D B' L2 D R' L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' @2021-04-17 19:03:57
108. 10.87 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D B R F L2 R' B' L2 U2 F' @2021-04-17 19:04:23
109. 9.68 R2 U2 L U2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L2 D2 U R F' L2 D' B L2 U' R F @2021-04-17 19:04:55
110. 9.74 D' R2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 U F' L2 U B' R2 U L' @2021-04-17 19:05:19
111. 9.30 L2 F R2 D L2 R2 B2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 L' U L B D' R' D2 U' @2021-04-17 19:05:43
112. 10.64 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' B D' F2 D R2 B' U2 R @2021-04-17 19:06:06
113. 7.37 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 L' U2 L D2 U F2 L B' U R' D L2 R B @2021-04-17 19:06:49
114. 10.89 L U2 B2 D2 R F2 R F2 R' U2 L' B D' L U F L2 F R' D L2 @2021-04-17 19:07:11
115. 9.29 R2 U' F2 L2 D U' L2 R2 D' L2 B' R D' L F' R B' D' L R2 @2021-04-17 19:07:42
116. 11.05 R2 D2 R U2 F L2 F U2 B R2 F D2 F2 L2 D B2 D' R B D R2 @2021-04-17 19:08:03
117. 8.84 R2 U' L' B L2 D' L F U2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 R @2021-04-17 19:08:29
118. 10.47 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 L U R2 D' B D' R' F2 D2 @2021-04-17 19:08:48
119. 9.47 L2 U D2 B R' L' U L D F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 @2021-04-17 19:09:13
120. 9.53 B2 L2 F2 R B' L' U L2 D2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 U F @2021-04-17 19:09:51
121. 8.37 F2 D' R D F' B' R2 D' L' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 @2021-04-17 19:10:17
122. 8.24 R' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 B L' U R2 F D' L' D U' @2021-04-17 19:10:35
123. 8.21 D R2 F2 L F2 D F' D' B' R' L2 F2 U2 R D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 @2021-04-17 19:10:55
124. 7.84 F' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D R' D B2 D2 F2 L' F @2021-04-17 19:11:17
125. 10.23 L' U D' L' U2 R D2 B' R B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 @2021-04-17 19:11:37
126. 9.97 F2 R2 B' U2 R D' L U' F R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D F2 R2 U' D' @2021-04-17 19:12:02
127. 8.30 D' F2 U2 R B2 R D' F D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 @2021-04-17 19:12:30
128. 7.83 D U2 R2 B R2 F U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 D B' R U2 R2 U2 F2 @2021-04-17 19:13:05
129. 8.71 L U B' U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B' D2 B D' L' U F U' R' @2021-04-17 19:13:33
130. 7.60 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 L U' L' F U R D R' F' @2021-04-17 19:13:52
131. 7.38 U' D' F' D2 L D' B' R D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 R @2021-04-17 19:14:13
132. 9.39 U F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F D' R F R F2 U' F L R' @2021-04-17 19:14:35
133. 9.63 R2 D' B R2 B' D2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F U' B' U2 R D' B2 L' @2021-04-17 19:14:59
134. 12.56 U' L B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 F U R' B' U2 @2021-04-17 19:15:22
135. 8.75 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B U2 F2 D' F U' L F' D' @2021-04-17 19:15:59
136. 7.82 L2 D B R L' U' F D' R' D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 B2 L' U2 R2 @2021-04-17 19:16:19
137. 13.76 D' R2 B' L2 D2 R' B2 U' L' D F D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 L2 F B' @2021-04-17 19:16:43
138. 11.96 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' D L2 F' L D' L B U' @2021-04-17 19:17:10
139. 7.86 R' F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B' D' B2 D' R U F' D2 @2021-04-17 19:17:37
140. 11.93 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B' L F' L2 D2 L2 @2021-04-17 19:17:59
141. 11.29 B' U2 F L2 U2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 L U F' L2 F U R D F2 @2021-04-17 19:18:29
142. 9.60 B2 R' B D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 R' D L' U B' R' F' U @2021-04-17 19:18:54
143. 11.62+ F D' R' F U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L U' R2 D' L' B' F2 @2021-04-17 19:19:37
144. 8.03 B R U2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 R2 B' U2 L D B' L' F' L' @2021-04-17 19:20:00
145. 8.42 D B2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' D2 L' F2 R' @2021-04-17 19:20:22
146. 8.22 B' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' U' F2 R2 B L2 U @2021-04-17 19:20:52
147. 10.79 U' B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R F' L B R' D' U' L' R @2021-04-17 19:21:20
148. 9.71 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D F2 L2 D' R' U B D F' R D2 B2 @2021-04-17 19:21:51
149. 9.29+ F2 R' D B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U2 F' L2 D R F R2 U2 R2 @2021-04-17 19:22:17
150. 8.81 B' U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R D' L B' U' F2 D2 F2 R @2021-04-17 19:22:51
151. 8.82 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B U L D2 R D R D2 B @2021-04-17 19:24:32
152. 8.80 D R B2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L' U2 R D2 L2 U' B D B' F L' D' @2021-04-17 19:25:02
153. 9.49 D' B' D2 L F U' R F' R U R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' R2 @2021-04-17 19:25:30
154. 7.94 F' R2 F' R' D2 F L2 U R' U2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 @2021-04-17 19:25:58
155. 8.96 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R2 F2 L' B R F D U F' U R @2021-04-17 19:27:08
156. 8.79 R' B2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 B R' U' B D2 F D' @2021-04-17 19:27:48
157. 8.60 L2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F' L2 R' U2 R2 D' F' L B2 U' F2 @2021-04-17 19:28:09
158. 10.30 F2 B D' L D F2 R2 U F' B2 U R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 @2021-04-17 19:28:32
159. 8.98 B R' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D B F' L B2 F L2 D2 @2021-04-17 19:28:53
160. 8.93 D R B2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 R' B U' R D' B' F2 @2021-04-17 19:29:21
161. 9.22 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F D2 U2 R' B' D2 B' D L' F' L' U' @2021-04-17 19:29:51
162. 8.83 B2 U' L' B2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' R2 F L' B' U' B2 F U2 @2021-04-17 19:30:15
163. 8.90 D B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 B F U2 D' B' D2 U' L D' B U @2021-04-17 19:30:45
164. 8.11 D B L B R F2 U2 D' B' U' L2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 @2021-04-17 19:31:07
165. 10.05 U2 B L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U L2 B' R U' L B2 R2 D' F @2021-04-17 19:31:27
166. 12.61 F R2 D R2 F' U R' L' B F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' @2021-04-17 19:31:52
167. 9.73 D2 B2 D2 B' R' B' L2 D R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R D @2021-04-17 19:32:18
168. 10.34 F2 L U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L2 F R' B2 U2 B U' F' D' L2 @2021-04-17 19:32:48
169. 9.40 U' L' B2 D' F B2 R2 U L R2 B' D2 F L2 F U2 B' R2 B' D2 @2021-04-17 19:33:12
170. 10.01 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' R' F U2 R D2 U2 B' @2021-04-17 19:33:34
171. 9.49 D' B' R' D2 R' L' U F' D2 F2 B2 U R2 D' F2 B2 D L2 U' @2021-04-17 19:34:06
172. 10.71 R' U2 D2 L2 B U2 L B' L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B U @2021-04-17 19:34:42
173. 10.78 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 L D2 U2 F' D' L B U B R2 @2021-04-17 19:35:06
174. 7.62 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U L D R' F' D' B2 D' U' B2 @2021-04-17 19:35:32
175. 7.56 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R' D' R2 B' L' F2 L2 F @2021-04-17 19:35:52
176. 9.49 L' U' L' D' F R U F R D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 @2021-04-17 19:36:15
177. 7.63 R U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 F L2 U B D B' L B' D2 R2 @2021-04-17 19:36:41
178. 12.34 F2 R L F R2 L' U' R2 U F2 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F D2 F R2 @2021-04-17 19:37:12
179. 9.26 L R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L F2 D' L' R' F D' U R' @2021-04-17 19:37:39
180. 7.83 R' F2 R U B R2 U' D2 R L2 F' U2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 @2021-04-17 19:38:24
181. 10.53 F2 U2 B R2 B U2 F R2 F' U2 L2 U B' F' R2 U L' R2 F L' @2021-04-17 19:38:48
182. 10.28 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F' L' U F2 R' D U2 F2 U' L2 R' @2021-04-17 19:39:17
183. 8.65 R U' R' L2 D2 F2 B2 L' B' D2 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 L' @2021-04-17 19:39:46
184. 9.91 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B D U' L F' R' D2 B2 D' L2 @2021-04-17 19:40:08
185. 9.22 F2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B D2 F U2 L' D B' U L' U @2021-04-17 19:40:45
186. 8.43 R' B' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' F' D2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 @2021-04-17 19:41:14
187. 8.59 B L' B' D R' L' B' L2 U2 F2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' @2021-04-17 19:41:46
188. 9.88 B' D L2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 R B' F' D R @2021-04-17 19:42:14
189. 12.54 B2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 R B' L' U' L' U2 L2 R' B U @2021-04-17 19:42:41
190. 8.68 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' L' D B2 U R' B' L B R @2021-04-17 19:43:16
191. 10.21 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 D2 B D L2 D' R B D U' L' @2021-04-17 19:43:43
192. 8.93 D R' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 L D B2 L' R2 F' R @2021-04-17 19:44:14
193. 11.85 L2 F B2 D2 R' B L' U L U L2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 D @2021-04-17 19:44:37
194. 10.96 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 B U' L' F D B' L' R B' L2 @2021-04-17 19:45:04
195. 8.89 D R' B' D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L B L2 F L' U2 R @2021-04-17 19:45:30
196. 11.01 F L U2 R2 L B' D2 L D' F2 R' U2 R2 L' D2 F2 R U2 D2 L' @2021-04-17 19:45:52
197. 9.12 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R' B U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' D2 R2 @2021-04-17 19:46:18
198. 8.81 U' F' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' R U2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 @2021-04-17 19:46:39
199. 8.68 R F R F L2 D' B U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' @2021-04-17 19:47:20
200. 10.40 F2 R' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 B R B' F' D' L' U' B' @2021-04-17 19:47:46
201. 6.55 B R2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F R' D' R D' R' D R' @2021-04-18 14:01:09
202. 9.73 R' F2 R' L2 B' L' D' F' R F' R2 B' D2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 @2021-04-18 14:01:28
203. 9.34 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 U' B' L2 F' U' F2 L2 F2 L U R @2021-04-18 14:01:53
204. 9.52 R2 D' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F' U B' D' F' R F2 @2021-04-18 14:02:19
205. 10.04 R F' D B2 R' U' L2 U' B' L2 F2 U D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 @2021-04-18 14:02:49
206. 11.16 U' L2 D L2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 U R U L U' B D F D L' @2021-04-18 14:03:48
207. 8.54 F' D' B D F' U2 R F' L R2 F2 R2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 @2021-04-18 15:06:09
208. 8.34 U' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L B U2 R U B D' F' @2021-04-18 15:06:44
209. 10.31 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 F' L' D2 F' R D' R D' L @2021-04-18 15:07:13
210. 8.66 D' R' L B2 D' R2 L2 F' L B U2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B D2 @2021-04-18 15:07:36
211. 10.91 U B2 L F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L B2 R B2 R2 U' F' L' U B2 D R' B' @2021-04-18 15:08:10
212. 9.36 U' L' B2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F L2 D' F U' R' B' U' @2021-04-18 15:08:38
213. 11.05 R U' L' U' F D' B' R F2 D2 R F2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R' U R2 @2021-04-18 15:09:20
214. 11.47 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 B' F2 D F2 L2 F' L B' R' B R2 F @2021-04-18 15:10:03
215. 10.10 R2 U' B2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 D R2 B L' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R' F' @2021-04-18 15:10:33
216. 7.47 U2 L R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 U' R' B' U2 L' B2 U L D2 @2021-04-18 15:11:02
217. 8.62 B D2 R' L U D' L' F' R F2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' @2021-04-18 15:11:25
218. 6.68 U B2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 U' L F2 L D' R D' L2 @2021-04-18 15:11:54
219. 11.78 B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 F2 B R B2 U L' F' U' L R' @2021-04-18 15:12:18
220. 9.63 L' U2 F2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 U' B D U' R' F D2 B L' @2021-04-18 15:12:46
221. 9.57 U2 D2 F U B' R D F U F2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 L @2021-04-18 15:13:14
222. 8.35 L' F2 D' B' L' U2 L D' B F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 D' B2 @2021-04-18 15:13:48
223. 9.49 L2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B' F' U2 F U2 D L' B2 R' U F' U B F' D' @2021-04-18 15:14:17
224. 10.73 U2 B' L2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 F' R B D' U2 R' U F2 L' D2 L @2021-04-18 15:14:43
225. 8.75 B' L' B2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 U B D' U2 R' D2 U @2021-04-18 15:15:13
226. 10.95 R D' R' B D2 R L2 U' L2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D @2021-04-18 15:16:15
227. 11.24 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L' B D' U F2 R2 B' U' L' U' @2021-04-18 15:16:39
228. 10.14 L2 F2 D2 L U F D L' F L2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 L2 D2 L2 F D' @2021-04-18 15:17:07
229. 10.37 L' D2 R F D R U D R F2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 B' @2021-04-18 15:17:27
230. 11.19 F D' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 R' B' L F2 L2 U B2 R2 @2021-04-18 15:18:01
231. 8.97 F2 R2 F U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 R B' L' D2 R U L' U2 @2021-04-18 15:18:32
232. 10.19+ D' R D' B2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L' F' R B' L2 D @2021-04-18 15:18:58
233. 5.98 B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 R' U' R' D L B' R B2 U2 @2021-04-18 15:19:23
234. 8.25 U R' F2 U F D2 R' D L D2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 @2021-04-18 15:19:49
235. 11.45 R' B' R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 R D R2 B' F R2 D F2 @2021-04-18 15:20:15
236. 8.49 B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L D B F L2 R' D' B U' L' @2021-04-18 15:20:51
237. 8.23 D2 L2 B R2 B L2 B2 D2 F R' D U' F2 D' R' B' D U' @2021-04-18 15:21:15
238. 7.49 F2 D L2 B D2 B U2 F' L2 B F2 R2 B L2 D' U' B' R' B' R U' @2021-04-18 15:21:38
239. 8.65 L2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 F R' F R2 B R2 D F2 U' R' @2021-04-18 15:21:59
240. 8.67 L D2 L' U' F2 U B D U2 B U2 D2 L2 B D2 F U2 F2 U2 L @2021-04-18 15:22:24
241. 8.61 B D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R F' L' B2 @2021-04-18 15:22:55
242. 7.68 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' R D F' R' D L R F' R' D' @2021-04-18 15:23:18
243. 8.23 D L' F' R' U2 F' L' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' @2021-04-18 15:23:39
244. 8.96 F D L B' D2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F R2 F L2 U F2 R' D B2 F2 D2 @2021-04-18 15:23:58
245. 9.46 R2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 R' F2 U R2 F' D B L F' U' F' @2021-04-18 15:24:27
246. 7.58 B R2 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L D2 U' F' U' R U F @2021-04-18 15:24:52
247. 12.11 F' U2 D' L' B D2 L2 D L F' U2 F B R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 @2021-04-18 15:25:22
248. 9.83 U2 F' D2 B D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R B F L F' U' L' @2021-04-18 15:25:48
249. 10.35 F' B2 D' B' L2 F2 D B' L' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 @2021-04-18 15:26:16
250. 8.68 U' L' F' L' B2 R' D' B' L' U2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 B2 D' R2 @2021-04-18 15:26:47
251. 9.72 R L' F' D2 L' F2 B R U R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' @2021-04-18 15:27:11
252. 7.72 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B L' B' F2 L' U' L' F2 @2021-04-18 15:27:38
253. DNF(9.42) B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' U' B' D2 R B2 L U L2 B' U2 @2021-04-18 15:28:03
254. 7.73 U F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D' B F' U F2 D @2021-04-18 15:28:28
255. 11.09 D R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 U' B L R F L B L2 B' U' R2 @2021-04-18 15:28:53
256. 8.43 D F2 R2 B2 R U2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U' B F' R U R D' R @2021-04-18 15:29:25
257. 9.55 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F' B R' F' B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D L2 D2 @2021-04-18 15:29:52
258. 8.23 L D' L B2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 F R2 U R' U2 B' R @2021-04-18 15:30:13
259. 8.27 B' R2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 L F' D2 F U' L' U F' D @2021-04-18 15:30:44
260. 8.39 L' U L2 U R' B D2 F' U F' D2 F' D2 B U2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B @2021-04-18 15:31:08
261. 8.35 D' R F R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B' F' D L U2 F' R2 @2021-04-18 15:31:32
262. 11.52 L' D2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R D F' U2 R2 U2 R @2021-04-18 15:31:54
263. 9.66 F R B2 D F' D B2 U' F' U2 F' B' L2 U2 L2 B R2 B R2 U2 L @2021-04-18 15:32:25
264. 9.48 B L' B2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R D' R' D' U' R2 U' F L2 U @2021-04-18 15:32:46
265. 8.75 L' D2 R U L' F U2 F L R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 @2021-04-18 15:33:17
266. 10.04 U' L2 D' L' F' R F' R F2 D2 B U2 D2 F' R2 U2 D2 F L2 F' @2021-04-18 15:34:00
267. 9.01 L R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 F D' L2 U B L F2 L' U' @2021-04-18 15:34:25
268. 9.21 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B' U F' L2 R D' F L D' B' @2021-04-18 15:34:48
269. 8.81 B L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 L' U' R' U B' D F' D' L' @2021-04-18 15:35:17
270. 9.16 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 F D2 F2 L F2 L B' L' U' R' B2 D @2021-04-18 15:35:47
271. 8.38 D L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U R2 F L D' F' L' B U' L2 R @2021-04-18 15:36:10
272. 7.98 U F L' U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R D2 F2 L' R2 F D' @2021-04-18 15:36:33
273. 8.31 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B' F' U' F2 R2 U2 R F' L R2 @2021-04-18 15:36:59
274. 8.60 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L' D R' B' U' L2 U2 B2 L' U' @2021-04-18 15:37:30
275. 7.83 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 R2 U2 R U L' F D2 L' U' @2021-04-18 15:37:57
276. 6.92 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L U2 B' F' R B F2 D @2021-04-18 15:38:24
277. 8.77 F2 U2 F L B2 L2 F U2 D F' U' B2 U F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 @2021-04-18 15:38:45
278. 9.10 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 R U2 R D U' L B' L' D R D' F2 @2021-04-18 15:39:09
279. 8.73 U2 B2 F2 D F2 U R2 D' U2 L B' F R' D2 F U L2 F' D' @2021-04-18 15:39:33
280. 8.55 F L2 U2 L' B U B' R F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 @2021-04-18 15:39:58
281. 9.17 L2 D' R B' L U2 R2 B' U L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 @2021-04-18 15:40:26
282. 8.57 F R F' U2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F' R B' L U F' R2 F L @2021-04-18 15:40:57
283. 12.15 U R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 R F2 D' B' U B' R U2 B2 F2 @2021-04-18 15:41:20
284. 8.78 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 L' D' L' U F' U2 R2 F' L D @2021-04-18 15:41:52
285. 10.04 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L2 D F L' D U2 R D' B U2 F R' @2021-04-18 15:42:15
286. 10.37 D F2 D' U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U B' D' B2 R2 U F R U F L @2021-04-18 15:42:41
287. 8.23 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 F2 U2 D' L R2 B L B2 D2 F2 D' @2021-04-18 15:43:08
288. 9.71 R B2 R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L U' B2 R2 U2 L' D @2021-04-18 15:43:32
289. 17.10 U L F' L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R' F U2 F U' L' B' @2021-04-18 15:44:00
290. 10.68 R' D R2 L' B' D2 R' F' R2 U D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F @2021-04-18 15:44:35
291. 10.62 L U L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 F' U B2 R' D' U2 L2 F D' @2021-04-18 15:45:04
292. 9.30 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' B2 D' F' U B2 D U' F' @2021-04-18 15:45:37
293. 9.06 B2 L' R2 F' R2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D' B' U2 R D' @2021-04-18 15:46:02
294. 8.46 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L B F2 R' U' L2 U' L2 F @2021-04-18 15:46:25
295. 13.46 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' U L U' R2 B' D R' U @2021-04-18 15:47:04
296. 8.09 D' F2 L2 R2 D R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L' F2 U' L2 D2 B U F D2 @2021-04-18 15:47:40
297. 9.68 R' B2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' B2 D2 B' R' D U2 @2021-04-18 15:48:09
298. 10.44 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 B' R2 D L U' F U B' D L' U2 @2021-04-18 15:48:38
299. 7.92 L F2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F L' U' F' D2 L' U2 F D2 @2021-04-18 15:49:05
300. 10.28 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 R B2 U B' R2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' D' @2021-04-18 15:49:42
301. 8.20 F' R2 F' D L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F' D B L' U R F2 @2021-04-18 15:51:05
302. 9.48 U' L' U' F2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' U2 R' B' F L F2 R2 @2021-04-18 15:51:45
303. 10.34 L2 F2 D2 R2 D L U' F R' D R2 F2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' @2021-04-18 15:52:21
304. 9.40 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 U F R D' R2 F U2 R D2 B L' @2021-04-18 15:52:45
305. 9.98 D U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' F R2 D L' R2 F2 @2021-04-18 15:53:33
306. 8.03 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 B U2 B F' R B' F' D B' D2 U B' U' @2021-04-18 15:53:57
307. 8.96 L2 U D2 L' F D' R' B D2 L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R U2 L2 @2021-04-18 15:54:30
308. 9.42 D2 B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' D' R2 U' R2 B' L2 D R F @2021-04-18 15:55:13
309. 8.42 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D U R2 L D' L U' L' R' U' F D2 L2 @2021-04-18 15:55:48
310. 8.98 B' L' U R' F R2 U F D' L2 F B L2 U2 B U2 D2 B R2 U2 @2021-04-18 15:56:23
311. 10.30 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F L R2 B2 L R' B' R' D' F2 R @2021-04-18 15:56:53
312. 10.19 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 F R' U' L2 F' D' F2 @2021-04-18 15:57:47
313. 9.11 L2 F' U2 B' D' B2 U2 R U' F B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B D2 L2 D2 @2021-04-18 15:58:15
314. 9.06 U' R U2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L' R U2 B2 F' D B' R F R' B2 L @2021-04-18 15:58:41
315. 8.97 D F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L' B U2 F2 U' L' U' B' D F' @2021-04-18 15:59:05
316. 11.17 B2 R2 D' F R' D L U' L F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 @2021-04-18 15:59:36
317. 8.48 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U R' B' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' U' F @2021-04-18 16:00:07
318. 9.36 F R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 F2 U2 L D2 U' B' D2 R' D' L' F' D' F2 @2021-04-18 16:00:29
319. 11.27 U L' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F' R B' U L2 D2 B2 @2021-04-18 16:01:00
320. 10.19 F D R U2 R B' R2 U R' L2 B2 D2 F L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 @2021-04-18 16:01:28
321. 7.20 B' D' F U' L B2 D R2 B U2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 @2021-04-18 16:01:54
322. 8.65 U2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 B' F' U' B2 R B' R2 B' D @2021-04-18 16:02:17
323. 8.20 F D' R2 F2 R B2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 U F R2 D2 B' F' L' @2021-04-18 16:02:37
324. 10.53 L2 B' R D2 L U2 B2 U R' F U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F @2021-04-18 16:03:02
325. 9.60 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' L' B2 R U' B' F R' U @2021-04-18 16:03:29
326. 8.20 L D' F U L' U B' D' F2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 U @2021-04-18 16:03:55
327. 7.54 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' B2 D F R2 B' U L @2021-04-18 16:04:19
328. 10.74 R2 B2 L2 B D F' L' B' D' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 @2021-04-18 16:04:43
329. 16.73 R F' R' U B U' B' L' F' U B2 D B2 L2 U D2 L2 D R2 L2 @2021-04-18 16:05:08
330. 14.34 R2 B L' B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 U2 B R B R2 D U2 F2 @2021-04-18 16:05:39
331. 8.68 F U B2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 R F2 L' B2 F R' F2 D2 B' U R' @2021-04-18 16:06:10
332. 9.89 B D' R' F B2 R2 U' D F R2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 @2021-04-18 16:06:37
333. 9.01 R' B L U' F' B' D' F2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 @2021-04-18 16:07:31
334. 11.54 B R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' R' B' R U' L B' U' @2021-04-18 16:07:52
335. 9.21 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 L' F U2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 R' @2021-04-18 16:08:18
336. 11.29 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R' B' U B2 F U' F2 R' D' @2021-04-18 16:08:42
337. 11.23 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F R' U2 R B2 D2 L B' L' @2021-04-18 16:09:07
338. 16.38+ D R' B' L2 B' D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F L2 B L' U2 R U L2 U F' @2021-04-18 16:09:36
339. 9.22 F U' F R' F U2 F' U' B2 L' B2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 L' B' @2021-04-18 16:10:06
340. 7.49 F L U2 F2 L2 U F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 F U' B L' R F' U B @2021-04-18 16:10:30
341. 7.72 F' R' F2 B2 D' B' R U' L R2 U D2 F2 U F2 R2 U D2 L2 D' @2021-04-18 16:10:53
342. 8.47 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' B' U F D' B U2 B' L2 U' @2021-04-18 16:11:15
343. 7.84 F' R' U2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R D U L U L B2 F L2 @2021-04-18 16:11:46
344. 8.44 U' L F D2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 R' B L' U F L' R @2021-04-18 16:12:14
345. 10.11 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D U R2 U' L' D B2 U2 B' R D2 B2 @2021-04-18 16:12:43
346. 9.07 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R D B2 F U2 R B2 L' @2021-04-18 16:13:06
347. 9.96 D L' U F U R' B D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D B' R' @2021-04-18 16:13:30
348. 12.15 F' R2 D' L U' F R' D2 F' R F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L2 @2021-04-18 16:13:52
349. 12.64 F D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 F L2 U' L B' R U L U @2021-04-18 16:14:17
350. 8.92 R' D2 R' F' L' U2 F' L' F2 R2 U' R2 U' D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F' @2021-04-18 16:14:43
351. 9.82 U B R L' D2 R B D2 L U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 @2021-04-18 17:16:29
352. 14.01 L' F' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R U2 F2 L' F L' U' R' B2 F2 U L' @2021-04-18 17:16:56
353. 12.29 L' D U L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U F' R2 B D' F' R2 F2 R' U @2021-04-18 17:17:26
354. 7.86 R' F B R2 B L' B' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F' R @2021-04-18 17:17:52
355. 9.76 U' R B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 R D2 B' L D' R' D2 L F2 U' @2021-04-18 17:18:14
356. 8.82 U' D' F' D R' F R' B' L' D2 B2 L2 U L2 U D2 R2 F2 D L2 U @2021-04-18 17:18:41
357. 10.67 F L' B' D R2 F B2 D R' F2 R2 D2 F B R2 D2 F' U2 L2 @2021-04-18 17:19:05
358. 8.27 R2 B F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 F U L B D' U' @2021-04-18 17:19:32
359. 9.06 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L' B D' U' L' R B' R' U' @2021-04-18 17:19:53
360. 9.55 R F' D B2 R' D B' D' B' U2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 @2021-04-18 17:20:14
361. 9.46 F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 R D' B L B2 U' R D B' R' @2021-04-18 17:20:36
362. 8.98 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' R U' L' D L' F L' D2 B' @2021-04-18 17:20:55
363. 9.47 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 L' R F' D L D @2021-04-18 17:21:17
364. 9.05 D2 F R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R B' R' F U L' @2021-04-18 17:21:37
365. 11.59 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 R' D' R2 B' U' F' L' @2021-04-18 17:22:11
366. 8.13 R B2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 B D2 R' B2 F' L R2 F2 @2021-04-18 17:22:40
367. 9.58 L F' B' U2 L U' F U D L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L D @2021-04-18 17:23:03
368. 11.88 D2 L D2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 R F' L F D F2 L2 B L D2 @2021-04-18 17:23:28
369. 12.65 F B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B' U' L D' B' D' R' D' @2021-04-18 17:24:00
370. 8.95 B2 U F2 B R' L B' R' F2 R2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L B2 U' @2021-04-18 17:24:28
371. 10.32 D' F' D2 R' F2 L' U' L' D2 L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 @2021-04-18 17:24:54
372. 11.55 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D R' B' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 L2 @2021-04-18 17:25:15
373. 12.08+ B' L F D B' R' F' L' D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L' @2021-04-18 17:25:46
374. 10.56 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 B L' R2 F L' U B' L' F U' @2021-04-18 17:26:14
375. 10.97 F U2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 D L' B' D' R2 F2 D' L @2021-04-18 17:26:39
376. 7.96 R2 B L2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' F D' L F2 L2 U L' @2021-04-18 17:27:05
377. 10.10 U R2 B2 U F2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F D F' U' R D' B2 R B2 @2021-04-18 17:27:33
378. 7.44 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' U' B F' R' B D' F' U @2021-04-18 17:27:56
379. 9.68 U R2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U2 L F U2 B D F' L2 B' F' @2021-04-18 17:28:15
380. 9.84 F' L' R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F D L2 R D F2 @2021-04-18 17:28:38
381. 9.86 U' B R2 D F D2 B R' U R2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 @2021-04-18 17:29:01
382. 9.61 L' B' L B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 D L' F R' F2 D B' D @2021-04-18 17:29:23
383. 9.29 D L2 U2 R' F B D' B D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 F @2021-04-18 17:29:46
384. 7.85 D R B L2 B' R2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R D B' D2 B' D' L' @2021-04-18 17:30:10
385. 8.06 D2 F R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' D' F2 L' D' F2 D' R' B F2 @2021-04-18 17:30:32
386. 7.68 R' B D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 B' D' B2 U F U2 R D @2021-04-18 17:31:00
387. 7.77 L' U' R2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B R2 D' B U2 L' B' F @2021-04-18 17:31:23
388. 9.00 F2 U2 F D R2 B' U' B' R' D2 R2 F' B' U2 F D2 B' L2 B @2021-04-18 17:31:51
389. 7.47 U B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 U R D U2 R D F R2 @2021-04-18 17:32:17
390. 11.26 F' R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' B D2 L B2 F R F2 @2021-04-18 17:32:42
391. 8.46 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 L R U' R' B' F D R2 B U2 F2 @2021-04-18 17:33:15
392. 8.89 U' R' B L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 L' F' R B2 D2 L2 F @2021-04-18 17:33:39
393. 7.98 L' F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' B R B2 U' L' R' F2 R' @2021-04-18 17:33:59
394. 8.10 B' D2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B L2 R' D2 F D' U' L2 B R' U' F @2021-04-18 17:34:20
395. 11.24 D2 L2 U' R F2 U F R' F2 L F2 L' B2 R F2 D2 L B2 R B D2 @2021-04-18 17:34:58
396. 9.63 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' R' B2 U F R2 B R2 U @2021-04-18 17:35:25
397. 8.79 D' R2 D F2 R2 D F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' B' D2 U' R2 D' F' D2 @2021-04-18 17:35:49
398. 11.36 B L2 B' L F' L' B U F R2 B2 R U2 L F2 L' U2 R' L' B2 @2021-04-18 17:36:13
399. 11.50 F' R2 F' B2 L2 D L R2 F D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 D' F' @2021-04-18 17:36:51
400. 8.39 R' B' L2 U F2 D R' F D' B' L2 F U2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 B' L2 @2021-04-18 17:37:15

Single: 233
Mo3: 44-46
Ao5: 385-389
Ao12: 383-394
Ao25: 26-50
Ao50: 233-282
Ao100: 1-100
Ao200: 2-201





Spoiler: 5.98 (PB2)



233. 5.98 B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 R' U' R' D L B' R B2 U2 @2021-04-18 15:19:23

x2
F R D L' D' // cross
U R' U R U y' L' U L // f2l1
U' R U R' y U L' U' L // f2l2
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l3
U' y R U R' // f2l4
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R U // oll
46/5.98=7.69 tps


sub-9 Ao100 soon, maybe when I finally finish learning oll


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 22, 2021)

2m8s off my 10x10 PB, now down to 42m3s.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 23, 2021)

*8.33 PB!!! *

Scramble: U F D F U L D F R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' F'

Reconstruction:
z2 y 
L' D L D2 B2
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L U2
R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L
U2 R' F R F' U R U' R'
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> cool!! You can average that with some practice!!


I first solved a cube nearly 40 years ago, so I doubt Max & Feliks well be losing any sleep.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Apr 26, 2021)

Probably THE Dumbest scramble I've done, accidental xcross and 2 pairs solved when I only meant 1
Cube: GTS3 M
Single: 7.73

1. 7.73 L' U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L' F' D' R2 D2 R2 U' F'
*Reconstruction:*
x2//inspection
R2'F D L RD2//Accidental Xcross
U L' U2 L y' U L U L'//2nd and 3rd pair
y' L U L' U L U' L'//4th pair
R' U' F' U F R// OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2'// Tperm


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 28, 2021)

Three sub-10s in a row :‌o

3514. 9.217 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L' D' R2 U' F' U2 F D' U Rw' Uw' 
3515. 9.234 F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R F' R2 B' U' L' F L' B2 Uw' 
3516. 9.456 F2 D B R' F U B' U' R' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 Rw'

Getting two sub-10s back-to-back is still quite rare for me (although it's happened maybe 10-20 times at this point), but three of them is a first. Unfortunately still no sub-10 ao5 because I botched all the solves around these three. (Not that ao5 matters anyway.)


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 28, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Three sub-10s in a row :‌o
> 
> 3514. 9.217 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L' D' R2 U' F' U2 F D' U Rw' Uw'
> 3515. 9.234 F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R F' R2 B' U' L' F L' B2 Uw'
> ...


Congrats! What do you normally average?


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Congrats! What do you normally average?


 My normal average is around 12.5-13.0 (varies mostly by how much sleep I've had); I post brief progress reports every few months.


----------



## Julian (Apr 29, 2021)

Finally finally finally sub-30 4x4 ao5

(27.34) D f2 F' r2 L D' B2 r' B f' u F' B D2 R' r2 F R2 r2 U2 f2 D r' D2 f2 r f2 R L2 f2 R2 L' U2 r2 B' R' L u2 D' U2
30.53 B2 D2 L u B2 F' R2 r L F2 D' r2 U2 R u' F2 B2 L2 F L2 R' u' U2 F L2 r u L r2 f' R' B2 f2 L2 u f L F' r2 L'
29.92 D' F2 r' L R' f2 R2 r2 u' f' r2 L2 u F2 U L' F' U D' B2 L B' F2 L' r' B2 u2 U2 L f F' u2 B' L' B2 f2 u2 B F R
(34.36) u B f u D r U2 u' L F' U' r u' f2 r' u' r' L R' f u' f' u2 R2 f2 D f2 u R2 L' U' B F' f' U2 D' B' U B' F
28.72 R u' U2 B u2 R u R' L2 f2 r' F2 r' F2 r2 R2 L F L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L r B u B L' u2 U F B' u' R' D U2 B' D' U 

29.72 ao5


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 30, 2021)

I got sub 1 4x4 ao5 for comp:
58.40
1:00.66
(51.15)
57.74
(1:04.49)


----------



## fun at the joy (May 4, 2021)

nice sub-7





also new oh pb single, 10.68


----------



## xyzzy (May 5, 2021)

Shaved a bit off some 666 averages:
ao12: 2:15.30
ao500: 2:22.49

Also did a few 777 solves but it looks like I only got worse. :| (Maybe I should get and try out the MGC 7.)


----------



## vidcapper (May 6, 2021)

New 8x8 PB again : 22m28s, down from 23m31.


----------



## Yepala (May 8, 2021)

My current best times in 3x3, close to sub15:

PB: 10.53 (same as last time)
Ao5: 14.91
Ao12: 15.30
Ao100: 15.89


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> 34.42 PB megaminx ao5 and second sub-30!


Finally, after over a year, I have beaten this ao5
35.47, 33.51, (43.92), 32.97, (32.32) = 33.98
Countless times I've choked possible PB averages on the last solve, but I finally clutched one. Got it on video too!


----------



## vidcapper (May 11, 2021)

Reduced my 13x13 PB by 5m48s to 1h41m6s.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 11, 2021)

two 57s in a row





5.81 PB Single

2nd solve of the day, in the weekly competition

R' F' R F2 B L2 F R' U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' F

z2
U2 R2 F' // xcross
y' L' U L R' U R // f2l2
U2 R U R' L' U L // f2l3
R U' R' // f2l4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // oll
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // pll
45/5.81=7.74 tps


----------



## vidcapper (May 12, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Reduced my 13x13 PB by 5m48s to 1h41m6s.



Also, my 12x12 PB by 3m8s to 1h13m2s.


----------



## vidcapper (May 13, 2021)

At last - I broke 30m on 9x9!! 

29m52.98s, almost a minute off my previous best! 

(YuXin Little Magic, if you're interested.)


----------



## gruuby (May 14, 2021)

Last time I broke my 3x3 PB single was May 15 2020, my 15th birthday when I got an 8.62. That was my first sub 10. Since then, I have gotten many sub-10's including 4 sub-9's. When may came around, I realized it had been a while since I had broken my PB and I was motivated to get a PB single. I was doing 3x3 instead of other events mostly. So far throughout the month of may, I have gotten around 10 sub-10's, and 1 sub 9. Then, May 14th, today, came around. My birthday is tomorrow and I really wanted to get this PB before then, but the chances were super low. I cubed whenever I could. In my 6th period class today, I had finished my assignment for the day and was cubing in the classroom. Out of nowhere, I got a scramble where it was a 3 move cross and I could see the first F2L pair, which is something I'm usually terrible at foreshadowing, and I thought maybe this would be the one. I started the timer and the solve was going very well, finishing F2L in about 5 seconds, After a smooth OLL and a very small mistake in PLL, I stopped the timer. The timer said 8.61. I did it. 1 day before my birthday. I was in class so I had to be quiet but I was still in shock so I barely had any reaction lol. That was pretty cool ig.


----------



## JV;-;バカ (May 14, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Last time I broke my 3x3 PB single was May 15 2020, my 15th birthday when I got an 8.62. That was my first sub 10. Since then, I have gotten many sub-10's including 4 sub-9's. When may came around, I realized it had been a while since I had broken my PB and I was motivated to get a PB single. I was doing 3x3 instead of other events mostly. So far throughout the month of may, I have gotten around 10 sub-10's, and 1 sub 9. Then, May 14th, today, came around. My birthday is tomorrow and I really wanted to get this PB before then, but the chances were super low. I cubed whenever I could. In my 6th period class today, I had finished my assignment for the day and was cubing in the classroom. Out of nowhere, I got a scramble where it was a 3 move cross and I could see the first F2L pair, which is something I'm usually terrible at foreshadowing, and I thought maybe this would be the one. I started the timer and the solve was going very well, finishing F2L in about 5 seconds, After a smooth OLL and a very small mistake in PLL, I stopped the timer. The timer said 8.61. I did it. 1 day before my birthday. I was in class so I had to be quiet but I was still in shock so I barely had any reaction lol. That was pretty cool ig.


1.Congrats
2.That's the most incredible luck i've ever seen


----------



## vidcapper (May 16, 2021)

Sub 41m on 10x10 - JUST.  40m59.98.
1m2s off my old PB

Seems like just yesterday I was celebrating my 1st sub 1 hr.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 17, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> 3x3 OH ao100: 14.81 -> 14.57
> 
> First large scale improvement since January.
> 
> ...


Finally broke 13 for oh ao12:

Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-16
avg of 12: 12.92

Time List:
1. 11.88 B' L2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 L' B' D2 F D2 U R2 
2. 12.30 U2 B' U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 D B2 D2 B' L2 D' R' F L U' 
3. 12.52 R2 F' B2 D R2 U2 D' B' F2 R2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 R' U2 D2 
4. 14.06 F L R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F U2 L' F2 L2 F R' B 
5. (17.04) U' F2 U R D L2 F' L2 B2 U' D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' 
6. 13.48 D2 B L U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L' R' B2 U' R B' L' B' D' F' L' 
7. 14.00 B L B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' R2 D' R U' L B' L U2 
8. 12.27 D2 B2 D' F' D' B U F2 R L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U D R2 F2 B2 
9. (11.00) U F2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 F L' D2 R' U' B' F D 
10. 12.81 B2 L B R' L B2 U B' R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U B2 U 
11. 12.12 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F U2 L U R D2 U2 F2 R2 U' 
12. 13.71 B2 D2 B U2 R U2 B D R F2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 L2

had a 12.95 ao12 with a counting 15, but apparently rolled them with the 12.12 and 13.71
1. (10.61) F L U' B2 R' F' R2 B' R U2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 U'
2. 15.18 U2 R D' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 B' R F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L


----------



## vidcapper (May 17, 2021)

Another barrier broken : 6m on Megaminx.

5m59.77s


----------



## gruuby (May 20, 2021)

Yeah lol remember that 8.62 3x3 Pb single that took almost a year to beat? I just got an 8.25 4 days later lol.


----------



## vidcapper (May 20, 2021)

Wow! Smashed my 7x7 PB by over 38s, to 12m18.47! 

Also, just took another 6m40s off my 13x13 PB, to 1h34m26s.


----------



## John_NOTgood (May 20, 2021)

Good OH Average and PB single: (sad counting 27)

ao5: 22.74 (on cubers.io)

1. (*15.52)*
2. (30.76)
3. 27.84
4. 21.49
5. 18.89


----------



## minxer293 (May 20, 2021)

Got a sub 15 solve (14.38) yesterday using beginners method and returning from a long break from cubing.

I love last-layer skips.


----------



## vidcapper (May 22, 2021)

I'm on fire at the moment...!

First sub 5m on 5x5 : 4:55.73
9x9 PB of 29m11.46 and...
11x11 PB of 51m12.52, knocking 4m47 off my old mark!


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (May 22, 2021)

Well frick me

Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-22
single: 1:00.10

Time List:
1. 1:00.10 B R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F L2 U2 L' D' U F2 R B2 F R2 U Fw2 Uw2 L2 R' U2 B R2 Uw2 Fw2 R F2 L' B' Uw' B' R F2 Uw' R Uw' Rw D' U2 Rw' Fw L'

When you try to get a sub 1 solve (4x4)


----------



## Swagrid (May 22, 2021)

sub-14 ao100 and ao200 with ZZ-CT


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 22, 2021)

As of May 22 2021, I've officially been cubing for a year!!
Let's say this year was the most beautiful and eventful year of my life

(3469 pages on this thread lol)


----------



## Yepala (May 22, 2021)

Update in my current best times in 3x3:

PB: 08.29 (new PB)
Ao5: 14.41
Ao12: 14.99
Ao100: 15.69

I feel I'm soooo close to sub15


----------



## GenTheThief (May 23, 2021)

some 3x3 sessioning today

9.55 ao12
9.77 ao25
10.17 ao50
10.44 ao100

sub10 is well within reach. hoping to close in in the next few weeks


----------



## PetraPine (May 24, 2021)

Haven't been cubing the last week so here's a method neutral ao5
Average: 12.01 (σ = 1.11)
Time List:
1. 13.29 U R F2 U2 R B2 D2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' D B2 U F U2 (petrus)
2. 13.46 R2 U F D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F L2 F R U2 F' R2 D2 B U (zz)
3. 11.44 L2 U2 R U2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' F U2 L2 F' U L' D2 F L2 (cfop)
4. 11.31 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' R U2 F D U' R' D' R2 (roux)
5. 10.52 F' R' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 R' B R U2 L' R U' B(HK)
the HK single was nice because there was an easy Xarrow+the last layer was nice as hec
(corners oriented, so I just inserted the cross edge with M' U M and did PLL((yperm)))


----------



## vidcapper (May 25, 2021)

New PB on Master Pyraminx - under 1m30 : 1:26.29.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jun 1, 2021)

This is just straight up crazy
Cube: Valk 3 Elite
Single: 6.94 *(FIRST EVER SUB 7 SINGLE!!)*

1. 6.94 U2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 B' U' R2 U L U R U2

very smooth f2l and PLL skip


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 1, 2021)

Latest PB's : 
7x7 12m11.23s &
10x10 40m36.37s


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-06-02
avg of 5: 11.73

Time List:
1. (10.52) F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 R2 U R2 F U2 R B' L' D B L2 D' U' 
2. (14.87) U L2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F U' B D U B2 L' F L 
3. 10.98 L2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D L R2 B' L U2 F U' B' 
4. 12.53 R U F2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 U B' R2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 
5. 11.67 D R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U B2 D2 B D' B' R' U2 R B2 F'

PB ao5! Worked so hard to get a sub 12 ao5 and finally got it, super happy. Next up is sub 13 ao12.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 2, 2021)

3x3 fullstep single 13.253 seconds. 19.00 avg 100


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jun 2, 2021)

Almost got sub 40 ao5 on 4x4 but still good
Avg de 5: 40.94

1.* (36.63)* F2 U2 B' U' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F L U' R U2 B L' Uw2 B2 F' U Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 F' D' Fw2 B Rw L B D2 F Rw F' Uw B' F Rw Uw' Fw' 
2. 39.45  
3. *(DNF(42.16)) * 
4. 40.40  
5. 42.97


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 3, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Latest PB's :
> 7x7 12m11.23s &
> 10x10 40m36.37s



Smashed my 6x6 PB today by 29s to 8:25.19.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 3, 2021)

Smashed my 6x6 PB from 7:33.x to 7:26.402 to 6: 9.256 to 6: 7.930 in the space of 5 solves


----------



## gruuby (Jun 3, 2021)

New PB single again lol.
Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-03
single: 7.860

Time List:
1. 7.860 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U' R2 L' U' L' D F L2 D' B2


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jun 4, 2021)

Finally a sub 1 4x4 time!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-04
single: 58.26

Time List:
1. 58.26 U' R2 B U B' U2 D' F' R2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 Fw2 R' F Rw2 F Uw2 F' D2 R2 B' Rw2 D2 Uw F U R' Uw' D' Rw B2 F2 Uw' Fw B2 D2

I had PLL parity as well. I think the reason that I got it was because I had a much higher tps than usual. My edge paring was also amazing


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 5, 2021)

A few days ago I said I was aiming for a sub 13 ao12...

didn't expect to get it this quickly.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-06-05
avg of 12: 12.70

Time List:
1. 12.18 R F' U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D F2 R' F2 L' D' F2 
2. 11.81 F' D F2 R' F' U' B2 D R D2 L' U2 R B2 L F2 R2 D2 R' D2 
3. 11.76 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F R2 F L D' R' U2 F' U' R 
4. 12.25 R' L2 D2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 B F' L B2 L U2 F' L' 
5. 13.37 D F2 R' F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 D' F' D2 B L B2 U' L2 
6. 14.93 D2 B' R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' D U2 L' B' D' L' F U 
7. 12.09 B2 L B2 F2 L D2 L F2 L2 D2 R' B2 F U' L' F2 R' U R B2 
8. (16.31) U R2 B' R' U' L' B F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' R2 D R' 
9. 12.89 U' F' D' R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U2 F' U' R' B L2 D' R' D' 
10. 11.80 U' B2 R B' D' B2 R2 U2 L B L2 U2 D2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 D2 
11. (11.59) F' U' D2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' U' R' U2 F D' L2 U' 
12. 13.90 D' B L B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 R F2 U2 B' U B R' F2 D R


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 5, 2021)

first sub-10 with cross on left

Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-05
single: 9.78

Time List:
1. 9.78 U2 L D' F U' F U' B' D2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 R B2 R' U2 @2021-06-05 18:28:47

y' z'
U2 D2 F' // cross
L' D R D' L // f2l1
x R U R' U' // f2l2
x R U' R' U R2' U' R U // f2l3
x R U' R2 U R2' U' R U // f2l4
z' U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // oll
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // pll


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm sub 20 with Mehta!!


----------



## EvanCuber (Jun 8, 2021)

I just got my first sub-15 ao5 a few days ago! Now that I've done it, I'm getting more and more all the time


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 8, 2021)

New fullstep pb single 11.517 3x3


----------



## porkynator (Jun 8, 2021)

New 3x3 PBs (Roux):

Avg5: 6.79
Avg50: 8.53
Avg100: 8.77

Scrambles for the avg5:
1. (6.14) (U R' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R D' B' D B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 D B2)
2. (8.90) (F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' F' L' F U2 F' R' D R' F2 D2 L2)
3. 7.05 (L U' R2 L' F' U2 F U' L F' B2 L D2 L2 U2 R B2 D2)
4. 7.14 (R' D F U' F' L F2 D R2 F D2 R L B2 R B2 D2 L' D2)
5. 6.17 (B2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 B L F L' D' B' L' D' L' B2 U')


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 8, 2021)

holy carp I somehow managed to get a sub-10 (rolling) ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-08
avg of 5: 9.778

Time List:
9.822, 9.507, 8.719, 13.704, 10.006

That's it, _now_ I'm done with cubing.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 9, 2021)

29m broken on 9*9 : 28:54.23.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

Finally set up my Clock. my average dropped from 45-seconds to 33-seconds. I just started so I'm very slow and I haven't been cubing (clocking?) very much this past week.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Finally set up my Clock. my average dropped from 45-seconds to 33-seconds. I just started so I'm very slow and I haven't been cubing (clocking?) very much this past week.


First, it should only take 100-200 solves to get sub-20; clock is really easy to improve on by just spamming solves. Second, which clock do you have?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> First, it should only take 100-200 solves to get sub-20; clock is really easy to improve on by just spamming solves. Second, which clock do you have?


A pre-owned LingAo. I've probably done about 25 speed solves.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> A pre-owned LingAo. I've probably done about 25 speed solves.


When you get the money, I would definitely recommend buying the Qiyi if you decide you want to get drastically better at the event.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> When you get the money, I would definitely recommend buying the Qiyi if you decide you want to get drastically better at the event.


I'm definitely getting the Qiyi clock. If it's better than a set up LingAo it's easily worth $30 USD.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jun 10, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I'm definitely getting the Qiyi clock. If it's better than a set up LingAo it's easily worth $30 USD.


it's infinitely better than a set up lingao. Lingaos are completely obsolete now.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 11, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> holy carp I somehow managed to get a sub-10 (rolling) ao5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-08
> avg of 5: 9.778
> ...


Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-11
avg of 5: 9.723

Time List:
9.609, 14.152, 9.889, 9.169, 9.672

Third time with three sub-10s in a row, second time with a sub-10 rolling ao5 (not counting overlaps).

edit:

*lol*
9.92	average in the weekly comp, with times 9.50, 9.26, 9.91, 12.35, 10.34
Fourth time with three sub-10s in a row, mere hours after the third time. Also smashed my weekly comp ao5 PB by over a second.

edit2 (2021-06-14):

Been getting horrible times on 5, 6, and OH lately, but pretty decent times on 3 for some reason.
ao100: 12.137 → 12.099 (old PB from September last year)
ao200: 12.305 → 12.262 (old PB from November last year)


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 11, 2021)

I don't know if this counts as an accomplishment, but I got my first sub-1m time on another cross colour than white.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Jun 11, 2021)

6.40 PB single! Cross and F2l was average and it would have been a 9s solve, but I had a LL skip! (did white cross)

Scramble: R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D R' F' R2 B' R U B2 L2



Spoiler: Other PBs that I broke



Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-11
mean of 3: 8.52

Time List:
1. 10.56 F' D' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L F' U2 B' R2 D' L2 U2 L 
2. 6.40 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D R' F' R2 B' R U B2 L2 
3. 8.60 L F2 R2 D B' L2 U' L R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F U2 B R2 D2

Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-11
avg of 5: 8.94

Time List:
1. 9.04 L2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 L' R D B D2 F D' L U 
2. 9.17 D L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B' R' F U R' F D2 
3. (10.56) F' D' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L F' U2 B' R2 D' L2 U2 L 
4. (6.40) R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D R' F' R2 B' R U B2 L2 
5. 8.60 L F2 R2 D B' L2 U' L R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F U2 B R2 D2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

didn't practice since beggining of the year and then this happened today. 3x3

4. (10.255) R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D U R2 D' B2 F2 L D' R2 D' L' B' U B @2021-06-11 16:07:06


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 13, 2021)

| My personal progress thread | Coming back after a long time |


Updates: 3x3: Ao5 PB of 18.14 Ao12 PB of 20.20 (lol) Ao100 is at 21.71 and dropping 2x2: Ao5 PB of 4.0x Ao12 PB of 4.7x Ao100 is at 5.17 and dropping @BenChristman1 thanks for the critique. I started to predict OLL for easy scrambles. It does take more than 15s but my times have dropped by half...




www.speedsolving.com




this happened yay!!


----------



## Dodges_Cuber 374 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 15, 2021)

I think it's best to post this in the accomplishment thread but congrats!!


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 15, 2021)

New 12x12 PB : 1h12m22s, 39s inside my old mark (despite a pop)!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 15, 2021)

PB Ao5 by .6 seconds! (Previous was 16.24)
I'm 100% sure it's because I changed my pfp.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Jun 16, 2021)

This was unexpected...


_scramble:_
*(4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)*​


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 16, 2021)

Another first for me, 2 consecutive sub 1m solves, albeit on different days. 

More significantly, smashed my 8x8 PB by a big margin, from 22m28 to 21m39!


----------



## Waffles (Jun 16, 2021)

0.65 2x2 single, 0.01 seconds better than my previous time lol

F R2 U2 R2 F’ R2 U2 F2 U’

If you can’t figure this one out, you don’t own a 2x2.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 16, 2021)

8.65 3BLD memo average of 5.

I am trying out more visual memo now. I should be global sub-8 with memo then.


----------



## Dodges_Cuber 374 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## vidcapper (Jun 16, 2021)

Waffles said:


> 0.65 2x2 single, 0.01 seconds better than my previous time lol
> 
> F R2 U2 R2 F’ R2 U2 F2 U’
> 
> If you can’t figure this one out, you don’t own a 2x2.



Even *I* figured out that one!


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 16, 2021)

made my first mod, even though it looks horrible, it's still usable
it's a bandaged cube


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it's infinitely better than a set up lingao. Lingaos are completely obsolete now.


Sorry if this response is a bit late but I sort of disagree about them being completely obsolete. I average 5.8 and have both a modded lingao as well as qiyi, for a time I was actually considering switching mains to the modded lingao from my qiyi,and I actually got very close to doing so. Although it may feel “worse” to some, I feel like it fit me almost perfectly. The speed on them is great if setup properly, not slow like a stock Lingao but not as fast as a qiyi clock which I really like since every now and then I would DNF a solve due to overshooting (even after getting used to the qiyi clock) the lingao modded also had strong pin strength which I saw as an improvement from the weak pins of the qiyi. I did end up staying with the QiYi clock as my main but the Lingao was still very close to becoming my new main over it. Sorry for that super long spew but those are some examples of how personal preference can play a part in considering if people feel a puzzle is “obsolete” and how the modeed Lingao can still be a valid option for some.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 17, 2021)

PB Ao12: 7.70
Very easy scrambles!

1. (10.61) (D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 R' U2 F' D' F L2 U B R' F L')
2. 7.26 (B' D' R2 U F R U L D' F' R U2 F2 B2 R L D2 B2 R')
3. 7.93 (L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F D2 L D2 R' D2 F' D' L2 R U F' R')
4. 7.00 (U2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L' B' U' B2 R' B2 D' L B L)
5. 7.98 (B2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 B' D' L B R B' R2 B' F2)
6. 9.10 (D R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D F L' R B' D L' U L2 U' R B')
7. 7.16 (U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 L' D' L R' U' L' D' F R2 B2 R')
8. 7.46 (F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U F L' B' D B2 L D L' B' R2 F')
9. 7.12 (D R' U2 B2 U' F R B R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L D2 B2 L U2)
10. (6.87) (F D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B R D' B2 R' U' L F')
11. 8.05 (R2 U2 B' U2 B F2 D2 F' D L2 B2 R D' B2 D B' R' F U2)
12. 7.92 (R2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L' D2 F' L2 B' L' U B2 L2)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 18, 2021)

first 5x5 session in 6 months
especially the Ao12 is really good



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-18 (solving from 2021-06-18 10:34:14 to 2021-06-18 14:46:01)
solves/total: 100/101

single
best: 56.66
worst: 1:39.41

mean of 3
current: 1:06.57 (σ = 4.37)
best: 1:00.22 (σ = 0.22)

avg of 5
current: 1:06.57 (σ = 4.37)
best: 1:00.64 (σ = 2.00)

avg of 12
current: 1:09.55 (σ = 5.86)
best: 1:02.25 (σ = 2.61)

avg of 25
current: 1:09.33 (σ = 5.48)
best: 1:04.65 (σ = 3.96)

avg of 50
current: 1:08.03 (σ = 4.97)
best: 1:05.85 (σ = 4.21)

avg of 100
current: 1:06.92 (σ = 4.60)
best: 1:06.92 (σ = 4.60)

Average: 1:06.86 (σ = 4.37)
Mean: 1:07.25

Time List:
1. 1:05.77 Rw2 R' Fw' R Uw' F' Rw' Lw U' R' Dw2 F2 R Rw' F Rw R' U L' Bw2 U D Rw Uw' R' Bw' Uw' R Fw Rw2 F Fw' Uw2 Fw Lw Rw Bw F' U' Fw2 Rw U' Bw U D' Lw U B2 D' Fw2 F R' B' Uw Dw2 B2 Uw' L2 Rw' R2 @2021-06-18 10:34:14 
2. 1:06.00 Lw2 Rw2 U2 R Rw2 F2 B Rw2 Bw B2 Uw' B U' L2 R' Dw Rw2 Uw' Rw Bw Uw2 L2 D2 U R' B Uw' Bw Lw2 B F2 U2 Bw' F Dw' Lw' U Uw L Fw R' Bw' L' R2 Rw F Lw' D2 Uw' Rw' Dw B R Uw2 Fw Uw Fw D' R D @2021-06-18 10:36:29 
3. 59.17 Uw2 R' L F2 Uw' F2 B2 Dw2 B' Bw' L Uw F' Rw2 Bw' Uw' L U' Dw' B' Lw2 Rw' B2 R' Bw R' D' B' R Rw' Uw' Rw Fw2 Dw B2 Uw Lw2 Bw' Lw Dw' R' Lw' U Fw' F2 U' F' Lw' R2 F2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw R2 Lw Uw D Bw Uw R2 @2021-06-18 10:38:18 
4. 59.84 Bw' D' R' F Uw Lw2 Rw' B Bw Uw' F Uw B2 U' Lw' R' Fw Dw Fw' Uw' F2 Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw' Fw Bw2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 R' L2 U2 L' Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw Bw' B L' R Dw' D' Bw' Rw' L Lw B2 L D' L' Dw Fw L Dw U R' D' Lw' @2021-06-18 10:40:01 
5. 1:02.92 Dw Uw' B' F' L' D2 F' Rw L Uw R2 Rw' L Lw2 Bw' D2 Lw2 R' Uw2 D2 R' Lw Dw' Bw2 Rw Lw2 L' F' R F Uw' R' Dw F' R2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw Uw Dw F2 B Fw' Uw2 Bw B2 D B Bw' D' Rw Dw2 Rw F2 Fw D' U2 Bw2 Uw2 R2 @2021-06-18 10:41:44 
6. 57.94 F' Uw Bw' B2 Uw' B2 R Dw D R2 L' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Lw2 U' B Uw' U Rw2 Fw Dw Uw Fw Dw L2 R2 Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw' Rw' Lw' B2 Rw U' Fw' Dw' D2 Uw Bw Lw L2 B' R2 Uw2 D' F2 U2 Lw' Fw' Uw Dw2 Fw' Bw2 U Lw R2 @2021-06-18 10:43:32 
7. 1:08.91 U Uw L F2 L D' B Uw' Bw2 Lw R' Rw B2 Rw Fw' Lw' Dw Bw Dw2 R' F' Bw Lw' Fw' Rw F' Lw Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 F B2 D2 Dw2 B' Dw B2 L2 Bw Lw2 Dw' Lw' R' B Uw Lw' Rw2 Bw B2 Dw Fw2 U' D Bw2 U R2 D2 Dw' F @2021-06-18 10:45:18 
8. 1:12.06 U' D Dw R2 Uw F2 B2 Dw' F' D' Rw Fw' Uw Fw2 Bw2 R2 D' Fw' R2 Fw Lw' D Bw' D R2 L' Bw F' Rw Lw U' Lw2 Uw Bw' R F' B2 Lw2 R Uw' Dw2 U2 Lw Dw' F' Uw' Rw L' B2 Rw2 U' Lw' U2 Uw' F2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' D' Lw' @2021-06-18 10:47:11 
9. 1:04.57 F' B' Fw' Lw2 L' Fw L2 B U2 B Rw Bw' D' U Lw' F Bw D L Lw Bw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Lw Rw2 B U2 L D U' F2 Rw R Bw2 D U Uw' B Lw Bw B Lw2 Uw' Fw' L2 Bw' F' D' B R2 D' Dw U2 R' B2 Bw L B D2 @2021-06-18 10:50:57 
10. 1:06.53 U2 L2 Bw' R' Fw2 L F' L Rw' Uw' B' R Dw2 Uw D' F' Rw' R L2 Uw Bw Lw' F Rw2 Fw Lw' D' Fw' Bw2 R2 Fw2 L' Lw' D2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 U' Bw F2 B2 Lw2 Dw' Rw' F2 Bw' Uw R' U' Dw' Rw' U2 Lw Rw2 Dw L2 Dw U @2021-06-18 10:53:31 
11. 1:13.73 L2 Fw' Bw Uw2 Bw B D Rw2 F' D Bw' Uw' Lw2 R' F' Fw Uw2 D L Bw2 Lw' L2 Dw2 D2 F Lw U D' F L U2 R2 Rw' Bw2 L2 Bw2 U Bw Dw' R2 B2 Bw Fw Uw' F2 B Uw2 U2 F2 L R Uw' Lw' F' Fw Lw' F Uw Rw' Uw2 @2021-06-18 10:55:34 
12. 1:00.57 Fw' R Dw R' B' Lw' Uw2 R Bw' F2 B' Fw Rw' Bw U' Uw D2 F' Lw R' Bw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw' Uw F' Fw' Rw' R' Fw R Uw D2 L D2 Bw' Fw' B' F2 R D2 Bw2 F2 U Fw2 Dw2 Uw F Fw2 Lw' U Rw' F' R2 Fw2 B' Lw R F2 @2021-06-18 10:57:40 
13. 1:09.84 R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 D' B2 L' U' D' B2 Rw2 F2 U Uw2 Lw' F Fw U2 R F2 Bw' Dw2 B2 Bw Rw2 B2 Bw Rw Lw' Dw' Lw2 U B2 F' L2 Dw' Lw' D L Fw2 U' D' Uw' Dw2 B2 F2 Bw2 Lw2 U2 L U' B2 Rw' L Dw' Rw2 Fw B' L2 D' @2021-06-18 10:59:22 
14. 56.66 F' Bw Uw' D' Fw Uw2 F' Fw2 Lw Dw' F' Dw' Lw Fw Dw2 Rw U2 F' Rw2 U Lw Uw' R D U2 L Bw' U' F' Bw Lw2 F R2 F' Lw' Bw D R F' B2 Bw2 U L2 Rw2 Dw F2 R2 U' D' R' B2 U' B' F' L2 R' Dw' R Fw2 Dw @2021-06-18 11:01:18 
15. 1:10.86 R' Dw' U' R2 U' Bw D2 Rw2 Fw' R2 B Dw2 R2 L Fw2 Bw' R B Rw2 L' Lw Dw' Lw2 U' Bw' R2 D2 B Lw' Uw' U Dw D L' Uw' L2 B' Rw B2 Uw Fw' U Bw' Fw2 Uw2 L' F' Lw' Uw' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw Rw Uw' Dw2 Rw R' F2 Lw @2021-06-18 11:03:05 
16. 1:04.14 Rw2 Uw2 Fw B Rw' R' Dw R' Lw2 F' U2 D' F' Fw' Bw2 R' Dw B' Bw' U2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 B2 Rw2 U L Fw L2 Fw Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 U Uw R Dw' F2 Bw B' L' F Bw' B L' B Uw Lw Bw' U2 Dw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Dw B D2 F Fw2 @2021-06-18 11:04:59 
17. 1:04.04 Bw' R' D Lw2 D Dw L Bw Fw2 Dw' R' Lw2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 Bw' U2 D' F' U2 Uw Dw' F2 U F' Rw' Fw Dw2 L Fw' D' F' Dw R2 Bw' F2 B Uw' Fw L' B' Bw R Bw Fw R' Bw' Dw' B2 Bw' D2 U B L F' Uw2 R2 U' Uw' L' @2021-06-18 11:06:44 
18. 1:08.79 Uw Bw D' Rw R' U2 D' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Rw' D Rw' Lw' Uw' Rw2 Bw Lw' R B' Uw F' B U B Rw R Fw Uw2 F B Uw' Dw L2 B2 L R F Bw Fw' Lw D Bw' R2 Uw2 Bw' Dw Bw' Dw2 U Lw' D R2 Lw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Lw' U2 F' @2021-06-18 11:08:34 
19. 1:07.04 F Fw B' U Fw2 Lw Uw R' Dw2 Uw' F2 L Bw' Lw Fw' L Lw Uw' U2 D Fw2 F' Rw Bw Fw F' Dw2 Lw' Dw' B' U F Fw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' Bw' R Rw Lw2 Uw2 U D' L Dw' Rw2 R2 F U2 R Uw R' Uw B Fw' Rw F2 Uw2 @2021-06-18 11:10:17 
20. 1:10.58 U2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 F Rw2 D L2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Bw2 Dw L' Bw Uw2 U' Rw' U2 L Bw2 U D2 Dw' Bw B' Dw2 L2 Lw' Uw' D2 F' L' U' B Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw' B2 F2 Dw2 Lw Uw' Dw2 F2 Fw' L2 Uw' Lw' L' D2 F' Uw2 R2 Rw @2021-06-18 11:12:02 
21. 1:11.64 Fw D' Fw' R F Uw D2 L2 Uw2 Dw' Fw2 Uw' D2 Fw Dw' U F2 R Rw' Bw' Uw2 Fw' Bw2 F2 R Lw2 F' D2 Lw2 R Rw Bw' Fw Uw F2 Uw2 D' R Rw' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 L2 R' Rw' F' Rw' Lw' L' F' Dw2 Bw2 B U' Fw Dw2 Fw R Bw2 D2 @2021-06-18 11:13:55 
22. 1:05.13 Fw' R2 F' U' Lw Fw Rw2 B2 D' Dw U' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Bw' Rw2 D R2 Bw D' U Fw D2 Dw R2 Uw2 L Dw' R' Rw L' D2 F U Lw Uw2 Fw U' L2 Uw Rw' R' F Uw2 U' R' Bw2 U L2 Fw Dw Uw F R' Uw2 L2 Rw2 F2 R D' @2021-06-18 11:15:45 
23. 1:00.72 D Lw' L Rw' Dw D2 R2 Dw' Lw2 L F2 R2 D Uw B Dw' B' Bw U Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw2 L' Dw L F' L R' Dw' Uw' D Bw2 Rw' R2 Lw L D R' Rw2 Bw' Fw U2 Lw' Fw' Dw2 F' D Lw Dw2 Bw2 U' B U' D2 Rw2 R B F Fw' @2021-06-18 11:17:44 
24. 1:04.90 Dw Fw Bw R2 Lw2 Bw R' Dw' Fw Dw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 U2 B' L' B2 Rw' Dw' Lw Dw2 U Lw2 U' Bw2 R2 Rw' B Lw2 D Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 Uw' R U' B' U' Fw Uw' D2 Lw' L' U B' Uw Lw' Uw2 F2 Bw' Uw' R' Bw Fw' @2021-06-18 11:19:25 
25. 1:03.99 Bw2 U2 L' Dw' D' R2 Dw L2 F2 L' Uw2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 Dw2 Rw' B' Dw Fw' Lw L2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 L' Bw' B Uw2 Bw2 D Rw' D Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw2 D2 U Rw2 L2 Uw2 L2 Uw' D2 Lw2 Bw' Dw R Lw2 Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 F' @2021-06-18 11:21:10 
26. 1:04.08 D Bw' D2 B Bw' Fw2 U' Rw' U2 Lw2 B Lw' R2 Rw' B' Fw' L' Bw2 D2 U' Lw' Fw2 Bw2 Dw Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw R' Lw Rw Dw L Uw2 Bw2 F' U2 R Rw Bw2 B Dw R' Dw Rw2 L2 R2 Uw R Fw' F' D Bw' D2 Dw2 F2 D2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 @2021-06-18 11:27:22 
27. 1:06.76 Rw2 D Dw R2 L' Fw' B R Dw R' Rw2 L' Fw2 F2 Uw' L Bw L2 Fw L2 Bw L2 Uw' U2 Rw' R Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw Lw' U2 R F' R U2 R' B' U' Rw' Dw2 D2 Fw Uw F' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 F Bw R2 B' R' F Lw2 Uw' R2 L F' Bw' @2021-06-18 11:29:09 
28. 1:05.52 R Lw Dw Rw2 F Fw Lw2 L B Uw' D2 R2 Bw Fw Uw L2 Bw' Uw2 B F2 D F2 U' F2 L' Uw2 Rw' B' U' R' Dw Fw Bw' F2 Dw' U2 Fw U Lw' U Lw' Bw2 L B2 Dw2 L Bw' Rw' Lw2 F2 R' F U D2 Rw D2 F2 B' Fw2 D @2021-06-18 11:31:06 
29. 1:10.54 B' R' Rw Bw D2 B2 Dw2 U' D Lw' Rw B2 U' R2 U2 L Bw2 Rw' F2 Dw' R2 Dw' U2 Bw' L Bw2 Dw' Uw' L' D R' Fw2 F Lw U2 Bw2 Lw' B Bw2 L2 B2 F U L2 Lw' R2 Uw2 Lw2 U' Uw' D2 Bw' Lw Uw2 B' R' Bw F' R2 Lw' @2021-06-18 11:32:51 
30. 58.90 Dw R2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw D' R' B' Dw' L' Bw' Uw D' L Dw' Bw Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw B2 Bw Dw2 L2 Dw U' L2 Uw2 Lw F L' Rw Uw' F' L2 F U' Rw' B' Rw' Fw2 Dw R2 D' U2 L2 B R Rw Uw' D Rw2 R Dw D' Bw Lw2 D' Rw2 Uw' @2021-06-18 11:34:47 
31. 1:12.60 L' Bw' L2 D2 F' L' U' Rw L' R' B' Fw2 D R2 F U2 Lw Rw' F2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw R' B' Bw L' Bw2 R2 Rw' Lw F' Bw2 R2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 R Fw' Rw2 Lw' B' Bw2 F2 Dw' L' Uw' F Dw2 L2 R D2 Rw @2021-06-18 11:38:32 
32. 1:12.83 Dw Uw' Bw' Dw U2 D Rw Bw D Uw L2 Dw F2 R Fw R Bw' L Uw2 Dw R2 Bw2 Fw2 L Dw' Bw L' B Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw B L' U B Rw L' U' D Fw2 Bw2 U D2 B' Dw2 Rw' Dw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 R' Bw2 F2 D' F2 Lw2 L Fw2 B' @2021-06-18 11:40:23 
33. 1:11.43 U Lw' F' Fw' Uw R2 Fw2 Rw2 F L2 Lw' Rw R2 B' F2 Fw2 Lw B2 Fw R L' Dw B' Bw L' Fw2 D2 Lw2 Rw' U Lw F2 U Bw2 R Bw' Fw D' Rw Bw' L Fw' D' Fw F2 L Dw2 Rw2 U Bw R' B2 Uw Lw Rw2 R2 U' Bw Rw2 F @2021-06-18 11:42:12 
34. 1:11.41 Lw' U' Bw Rw Uw Bw' Fw' Lw2 R2 F Fw2 R' Lw' Rw2 Dw L Dw F Fw B2 U2 B R2 D B2 U Fw' B2 U Lw R2 Dw Rw D Bw F2 U' Dw F Uw2 L2 Dw2 F B' Rw' B2 Dw2 D' Uw' U Lw2 Dw U F2 U' L B' U2 F2 D' @2021-06-18 11:44:02 
35. 1:10.08 B2 L2 Uw Lw2 Dw B Fw2 Uw' Dw Bw' B2 Rw2 D Fw2 Lw' Uw' U Fw B2 L' R U L' Lw' R D' R2 U' B' Fw2 Dw L' Lw Rw2 F B R Dw' U' Lw' L B2 D2 Rw Lw2 L' U2 Rw' Fw' F2 D Bw2 Uw2 R' D' Lw Rw Fw2 U' Fw' @2021-06-18 11:45:47 
36. 1:06.95 Bw' Dw2 F' Rw2 B' D Uw' Fw Uw2 R Lw' Dw R2 F' Rw' R' U Rw Dw2 Lw2 L Dw Rw Dw D2 B2 Rw' L' Bw' Lw2 Rw' Dw F' D2 Lw2 Uw' Lw Uw' F2 R' Fw Rw F D F R Uw' Fw2 Rw L Dw Bw Uw L2 R2 D2 Fw D' Uw2 R' @2021-06-18 11:47:59 
37. 1:25.62 Bw' U' Lw' U2 Bw2 Rw' Bw' Lw F' L2 Dw' Rw' Bw2 D' Dw2 R Fw2 F2 R' Uw B' D Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw' Uw2 L F2 R2 D' Fw' U' B' Fw' Dw' Bw' Lw Bw' Rw2 Bw' R Bw2 Dw L2 R2 Bw' R B Uw' Fw U2 Lw' B Bw2 U2 B2 D' Uw2 R' @2021-06-18 11:49:46 
38. 1:02.26 Rw2 Lw D Rw R Fw2 Rw R2 Lw2 U Bw' U Rw2 Lw R B' Bw2 F R' Dw' U2 L' Fw2 B' Lw2 R' D' B Fw2 Bw' Rw' R' D' Fw' Lw2 Bw Rw2 Dw2 Bw Lw U2 Bw Rw2 R D2 Dw' Uw' Fw' B Lw2 Dw Rw F' Uw' Bw' U2 Uw' Rw B2 R2 @2021-06-18 11:52:26 
39. 1:14.84 U D2 Fw Lw' Uw' D Rw' R' Bw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 B' D' Dw2 R' Bw' R' U2 L' Uw Lw2 R L Bw2 Dw Bw2 B' F2 U2 Fw2 R2 B Uw' Dw Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D R B U F' U' Bw2 F' R2 F R' U' Fw2 U2 Fw Rw U F2 Rw2 Dw Bw2 @2021-06-18 11:54:02 
40. 1:01.66 R2 Fw' Dw' Rw' F2 Uw Lw2 Uw L' Rw' R2 F' Rw' D2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 R Uw' B R' U Dw Bw D' Uw Lw F2 Rw' Dw' F' D L2 Uw R' Rw Uw D' Lw L2 D Lw2 F' B2 Rw2 B2 Lw' Fw2 R F' D2 L2 D' Lw' D Fw' L2 Lw' Rw F' @2021-06-18 11:55:51 
41. 1:09.56 Rw L2 Bw Rw' D' R' Lw F U' L2 U' L Fw Bw U R' Uw Rw2 D2 Dw2 Bw Rw' R B Bw2 Rw' F' U Uw' Bw2 Uw L R Lw' Uw Dw' L' U Dw2 F2 Fw' B D Dw' U' L' Fw' U Rw2 Lw L2 U Fw2 U B F2 D2 Lw' Uw' R2 @2021-06-18 11:57:27 
42. 1:00.79 L' F' Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw D Lw F2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' L' B' L Dw' D2 L Uw2 Rw2 U Bw' B' Rw D Lw' B2 Uw' R' Dw' Fw' Dw2 D Lw2 B' R' Rw' Bw Uw' Rw Dw2 Fw' Bw' Uw2 D U' L2 Lw2 U Rw' Dw2 D U F2 Rw2 Uw2 F' D' Fw' Lw @2021-06-18 11:59:11 
43. 1:11.06 L' D2 Uw' Rw' B Fw R Rw2 Fw2 L B Fw' U2 Bw U2 Lw Fw Rw D' Uw L Lw' F2 Rw L U' Lw' L2 Rw Bw2 R Uw2 D' Dw2 B U2 R2 Dw U L Rw' Dw Rw2 F2 R' Fw2 B2 L' Dw' F2 L' D' Uw' R2 Bw2 F Rw Uw Lw R @2021-06-18 12:00:52 
44. 1:02.92 Uw2 Dw' R' Dw' L' Dw Lw2 R2 Dw2 B2 L Rw' U B' Dw' Uw' Fw Lw2 Fw2 Bw' D' Rw2 R2 Uw' Bw D' L2 Lw Fw' L' Rw2 B U' L U2 Lw L2 B2 Uw R F U2 F Dw2 Lw' Bw U F' R Bw' U F2 B L2 Uw Dw2 L' Rw R Fw' @2021-06-18 12:02:47 
45. 1:02.73 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' R Bw2 L B2 R2 Fw F' D Fw Uw U' Lw Bw' Uw Bw2 L2 B D Lw' Dw F' L2 R F' Fw' Dw2 D2 Rw D2 Fw Bw' Lw Rw2 R' Uw L2 Rw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 U2 L2 B U D' R Uw' Fw U Lw F2 U' B2 Fw Bw Rw @2021-06-18 12:04:25 
46. 1:02.96 R' D' R2 Rw2 Dw Rw2 U2 Rw2 F B' Rw' U L D Uw' L Rw' U2 B' Uw2 L' Bw' Uw' R2 L U Dw' Bw' Lw2 U' Rw2 R' F' Fw2 L2 Uw' D2 Dw' R' Uw B2 U2 F' Rw' R' Bw' B' Fw L B' F' Bw R2 L2 Dw' Rw Bw' B' Rw Uw2 @2021-06-18 12:06:01 
47. 1:03.31 U Lw' Dw Bw Rw Fw Rw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 D2 U' Uw Bw B D2 Uw Bw Dw2 Uw' F Lw B L' Lw Dw' U2 L Lw2 Fw' Bw B2 D F2 D Lw' Fw2 Rw2 B L' Uw2 B F' R2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw Bw' L Rw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw' Uw2 R2 Fw' @2021-06-18 12:07:39 
48. 58.60 Uw2 B' U2 Dw Fw' Rw2 U Rw Uw Lw D B D Uw2 Rw' U D2 L' U' L B' F Bw' Uw2 U Rw Bw B2 Lw2 U R2 L Fw' Rw2 Uw D L2 B L D' B' U B' D' Uw2 R' F' L D' Fw2 Lw F' Fw2 Dw2 F' Rw Fw L' Bw U @2021-06-18 12:09:19 
49. 1:07.87 Uw' R U Bw U D' F2 Fw2 B Rw2 D' Lw2 U2 R Lw2 U2 Fw2 L Lw2 D Uw Rw' Dw U' B Fw Lw D Lw' Uw' Fw2 Lw D Lw' F2 Bw L' U' B2 U' Lw2 Bw' B2 F' Uw R2 D' B' Bw L Uw2 D' U2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 F L D2 Dw' @2021-06-18 12:10:53 
50. 57.95 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw B Uw2 Bw Dw L' Bw' Uw2 L Dw2 Rw Uw' L Bw2 F' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 U' Uw2 Fw' Lw' L' Uw Rw' Fw' Dw L F2 Uw' Dw' Lw' D F' Rw' Uw' D2 Bw' F R Bw U Bw Rw2 B U' Lw' R' U L2 Lw Fw' D' Bw2 R' Bw' Uw2 @2021-06-18 12:12:47 
51. 1:02.79 Dw L D2 L' Dw U Fw U Uw' Fw2 B2 Uw U R' Lw2 Fw' U Bw R D' Dw' Bw' Lw' R Dw' Lw' Rw' Uw D Bw' L F2 Rw L U Dw' R' Uw' R' Uw' L' D' Fw' Rw' D Lw2 Rw2 F2 L B2 U F2 Fw' U F2 D2 U2 Fw' Uw Lw2 @2021-06-18 12:14:26 
52. 1:03.58 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 R2 Bw R Lw U' D' B2 Dw2 D' Uw F2 Rw L' Dw2 B Bw U R Dw2 F2 B U' R Uw' Lw2 D2 B D' Lw Uw2 Dw Lw2 L2 U2 Rw R2 D2 U2 R' Uw Fw Dw' F Rw Fw2 U Fw' Dw' Rw2 Uw' U' L F' Fw' @2021-06-18 12:16:08 
53. 1:16.16 Fw' L' B Dw R2 L Dw U L R' F2 R2 U' R D2 Lw' Rw' D' F' Bw' Lw2 Bw F' Fw2 D' Dw2 R2 D Lw' F2 Lw Fw R' U2 Bw2 D F Fw' L' Fw Bw' Dw2 Rw D2 Bw' R' B2 Rw2 F2 R' F Uw L2 B Lw L' F2 U2 R' D' @2021-06-18 12:17:52 
54. 1:00.28 Rw' D B F L' Rw D' Uw Dw Fw' F U' Dw L Lw2 U' Rw2 D Fw' B Dw' F2 Dw' F2 B D Bw2 B2 Fw' D2 F D Fw2 U Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw Bw2 F U2 Dw Uw' B2 Bw U2 Rw2 Uw2 F U' Dw2 L' R Fw2 Lw' U D Rw2 D' @2021-06-18 12:19:59 
55. 1:00.40 L F L' Lw2 Fw' D Uw' Bw R Rw Bw2 Lw Fw' Bw' L' Dw R2 B Fw2 Uw D2 L U D F' Dw D' Bw F L' B2 Lw' Uw2 U B' Bw F Lw2 F2 D2 L2 U' Uw' F' L2 F2 Fw2 D' Dw F2 Dw2 Rw F Dw2 D2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 U2 @2021-06-18 12:21:43 
56. 59.97 Lw' B F Dw' L Fw2 F' Uw2 Bw' F D' L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw F Uw B U Dw Uw2 L' Bw2 U D' Uw F U' Uw2 Rw2 B Bw' F2 Lw Uw2 D Lw' F Dw B2 F' Rw Dw' Lw' Fw' D2 B F2 Lw F R U2 Dw' Rw Uw' B2 F' Bw' U Fw @2021-06-18 12:23:20 
57. 1:09.94 U' Bw' Dw' Uw D' Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw' D' B2 Rw2 D Uw2 Rw' D2 Lw2 U2 Bw2 D' Rw Dw2 Uw2 D2 F' D2 Uw2 Bw U Uw' L2 Fw' B2 D2 Uw L Bw' F' R' Uw' Lw2 L2 Dw' Lw' L2 R' Rw F U Lw2 F' U' L' R D' Bw2 Fw' U2 Dw2 Bw @2021-06-18 12:24:58 
58. 1:02.54 Fw' D' R' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Bw' D Lw' Uw' D2 Dw R2 B Uw2 F2 Uw' L Uw2 F2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 R U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw D' L Dw2 B2 Uw Fw' Bw2 B' U' Fw' F B' R' Uw2 R F R2 D Lw' Fw2 F2 B2 Bw2 Lw Bw D Bw Rw' U R @2021-06-18 12:26:48 
59. 1:11.57 R2 U B2 Bw2 R D Bw Rw R' Fw' R U2 Uw F Rw' R2 Dw2 L2 Dw Uw2 L2 F2 L2 B' Bw2 L' B2 D Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw Fw R L' Bw R2 Lw' Fw Lw U' R2 Bw D Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 Bw Rw Uw2 D2 B' F L Uw' L Uw @2021-06-18 12:28:45 
60. 1:07.51 Uw Dw Lw Rw2 Fw2 B2 Dw Bw2 B R F2 R' L F' L D' Rw' Fw' D' U' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw Rw Fw' Dw2 R2 L B' Uw' R2 D Dw U Uw' Rw B Lw U2 Rw' D2 Rw' Uw F' Uw' Fw' D L2 U' F B Fw' D Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' F' @2021-06-18 12:30:32 
61. 1:12.17 F2 B' D2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 L F' U2 Fw2 R2 Lw' Fw2 R2 U' F2 Bw Lw2 Fw2 Dw' D' U' B' D' Uw R B2 Fw2 U2 D' Dw2 R U2 D2 F2 Dw' Rw' Uw' Dw L' Uw L' Fw2 F2 D L' Fw Bw2 D Uw' F U' Rw' Dw Fw' F2 R2 Rw Fw @2021-06-18 12:32:33 
62. 1:08.94 F Dw' U' Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' Uw R Bw B' Fw L' Fw' B' R' F Rw' Lw2 R D L' U Uw L2 B Bw' L' U' R2 L' Rw2 Lw' F Rw' Bw' Uw L' Bw2 D2 Bw2 F' R' Bw2 Lw Dw2 D2 B2 Fw Lw' D Fw L2 R2 Lw Bw R L2 F2 @2021-06-18 12:36:35 
63. 59.79 D' U L2 R Lw Rw U Bw F R2 Bw' D' L Lw F2 Lw' Bw Lw2 F2 L Rw2 Uw2 B' Bw' D' Dw' Bw Lw F B' Dw' Bw' Uw L' Lw2 F' D2 U2 Rw2 R Fw2 F' R2 D2 U Bw' Fw' D2 Bw' Rw' D2 U' Lw' B L R' Dw2 U F2 Fw' @2021-06-18 12:38:21 
64. 1:07.47 Fw' U2 D Bw Dw' Bw' D2 Fw2 Rw D L Lw U2 D2 Dw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L' B' Bw' R' B' F2 Bw2 Lw Fw' Dw U L Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw' Bw' L' Rw B Dw' F' Bw2 B Fw2 Uw D' B Lw' L2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 L Bw2 Rw Dw Lw B Dw' Rw @2021-06-18 12:39:57 
65. 1:03.49 Fw' Uw2 Fw D Dw Rw' D Lw' D L2 Lw' D' F' D2 R U D Bw D' B2 U' L F Bw Fw2 Lw2 L Bw R Rw' B' U' Fw2 U' F Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 D' Rw2 Uw' D2 Dw2 U' Rw Dw' U2 D2 B2 F' Uw2 Lw D2 Uw2 B F2 R2 U2 Dw R @2021-06-18 12:41:54 
66. 1:08.20 Fw' R L B2 Rw R F' Lw2 U B' Bw Dw F' Bw U2 Uw' F Lw D' Rw' D2 R' Lw' Dw B2 Rw Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R2 F2 R2 Uw Bw' R' F2 R' D' Bw' B2 D' R2 F Fw Bw' R' B2 L2 Rw' U2 Lw Bw2 Dw U' D B Uw B' @2021-06-18 12:43:36 
67. 1:07.45 Lw Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' B' Dw Rw R2 B R Fw Lw D2 Lw' Uw L' Rw' U' F' Fw' Uw Bw2 B L2 D2 U2 B' Uw Lw' B2 L2 Lw2 U' Bw Uw' Bw L' U D B' Rw Bw' F2 Lw' Rw Fw Bw' U2 F' Fw2 D Fw U Dw2 D' Uw2 Lw U Fw2 @2021-06-18 12:45:17 
68. 1:12.23 Bw' D Bw' Lw U2 Dw Bw2 Lw B2 L' U Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' B Uw2 R' B' Lw2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw Bw' Dw2 F D2 Dw2 F' U2 D2 L' D Bw2 Lw R2 Dw' Uw' D' Fw Uw U2 R D' F' Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw Lw Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw D @2021-06-18 12:47:05 
69. 1:08.63 U F Dw' U' Uw' Lw F' R' D' Lw2 B Fw' U' D Uw2 Rw' Fw D Dw L D' L' Dw Uw B2 L2 Uw' Bw2 F' D2 Bw' Uw Lw2 B U2 B2 D Lw' L2 Bw Uw' Rw Fw Bw2 F2 L R B2 Lw' F L U2 Uw R2 Fw' L2 Fw Uw F U2 @2021-06-18 12:48:55 
70. 1:04.74 F' Rw2 D' Fw2 U' Lw U Rw' Uw F2 U' L' Uw R2 Dw2 R' B2 Rw2 R U' R L' Fw Bw2 Dw' D Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' Rw B2 Rw Dw' F R' Bw2 F' Fw2 L' D' Uw2 L' Bw2 Lw2 F2 B2 D Bw2 L Fw' R D2 Dw' L' Fw F' L2 Rw2 B @2021-06-18 12:50:39 
71. 56.72 F' L' Uw' Dw2 B' Rw Dw' Bw Dw F2 Uw' U2 L2 U2 Rw D' L B2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 F B2 U' Rw' L B Bw' R' Fw2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 Lw Fw U2 B2 Lw B' L' Bw F2 Fw L Uw L' Dw' F Rw B2 Lw F' Lw' U' Dw Rw2 F2 Fw' @2021-06-18 12:53:03 
72. 1:06.46 D Lw' D2 R F Dw' F2 D' Fw R Uw Fw2 Bw2 R Bw' Rw' Fw' B R Lw2 B' Rw' Lw2 Bw2 F2 L Dw2 D2 L U' R2 F' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 D F R2 F' D' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw Lw2 R2 F2 D Lw' Dw' D R2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 U' Lw' Uw R' B' @2021-06-18 12:54:43 
73. 1:08.73 Fw B Uw2 Dw Rw' Bw' F Rw2 L' B L Lw Uw' F Lw2 Bw Rw B' R D Uw' Dw L' U R' Uw' Lw D2 U2 Fw' L2 Rw' Bw R Lw2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 D' L' D Dw2 Rw F' U2 Fw2 U2 Fw Bw' L2 Fw2 F' Lw' B Dw Bw F2 Rw2 @2021-06-18 12:56:32 
74. 1:39.41 Lw L Dw' Lw Fw R' Fw F' Bw2 Lw' L R2 F Dw2 Rw2 Bw Rw F Rw' Uw' F U' R L F2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 R B Lw2 Dw' Bw B2 D' F U Uw Fw' Dw B2 R2 Lw Dw' Bw L' Fw2 Bw2 D R Uw2 L D2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 @2021-06-18 12:58:21 
75. 1:09.61 R' Rw' F' R' Rw2 D2 Fw' Dw2 R2 Fw2 D2 Bw U' Uw' R2 Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Uw2 U2 R2 Fw Dw Bw' Dw' L' Dw2 Rw2 Uw' L' R2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F D Uw2 B' R' Uw' L2 Dw2 B F Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U' R2 Rw Uw Fw L Lw' B' L F' Uw' L2 Lw2 @2021-06-18 13:00:42 
76. 1:04.91 F Fw' D R2 Bw U2 L2 R Lw2 Uw Fw Uw2 B' Bw2 R L2 U B Rw2 U2 Bw' Uw' Bw R2 D' U Dw R Dw L' Dw Fw Rw' Fw Rw' U B Bw' Rw' Uw U2 D2 Lw D B2 Fw2 F2 L2 F' B Lw Dw2 D2 R D Bw' Dw' Lw' F Uw2 @2021-06-18 13:02:25 
77. 1:03.87 Dw U Rw2 L U' R' Dw' Uw U L2 U' Lw L Fw2 R2 Uw2 Bw Rw U Fw' B' D Bw D' L Fw' F2 D R2 Fw' Rw Uw' U' F' Bw D2 Uw B2 Bw2 F' D2 B' Fw Lw' Bw' Lw' U2 R Dw2 U Lw2 Fw' Dw' D2 R' U Lw2 L Rw' R' @2021-06-18 13:04:06 
78. 1:07.36 Lw' Dw' U' Uw D Lw' U Bw' Rw2 D' F B2 R' B Fw L Dw Uw' Fw Rw2 Lw F Bw2 Uw U' Rw2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 R Fw2 Dw2 F2 B' R F Bw' D F' Uw D Rw2 Lw Uw B' F U2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw U Rw Uw2 U' B Fw2 Lw' @2021-06-18 13:05:48 
79. 1:03.67 Rw2 R' Dw Rw2 U' Lw2 F' D L' U' Fw2 L Lw Uw Lw' U Lw' U L' B D2 Uw U2 F2 Uw' U Dw2 L' Rw2 Lw' B Bw L' U2 Bw R B2 F' Fw2 U Lw' Bw' Fw2 B Uw' L2 B2 L2 R Fw U' Bw2 Lw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B L @2021-06-18 13:07:31 
80. 1:05.97 Lw' B2 Fw2 D2 B Uw2 Fw' D L' R2 Uw2 U F' Fw2 Rw2 U2 B2 Rw' Fw F L F2 Bw2 D U R Fw Bw' Lw' Fw Lw Rw2 R' U Fw L2 B2 U Dw2 R' Bw2 B2 U' D Rw U L' Fw2 L2 Dw' F Bw' U' F' Dw2 Rw Dw' Rw2 B2 L' @2021-06-18 13:09:06 
81. 1:03.65 L U Dw' D2 Uw' Fw' Lw2 U2 Fw B F2 D Lw B Fw2 R' Lw' Rw L2 Dw U2 R2 Bw' Rw2 Dw F2 Fw Bw Lw R2 D B' Lw' Rw' Bw L2 F' Fw' Uw Lw B' Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw U' Bw Fw' Rw2 F Rw' Fw Dw' Rw D Dw R' Rw2 D' Rw2 @2021-06-18 13:10:51 
82. 1:02.77 Uw Dw2 U Lw2 Fw B2 D U B' Bw R2 F R2 Bw R' Uw2 Dw2 U2 Bw R2 F2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw Dw2 Rw U D' Uw R2 B F U2 B' Dw Fw U L2 Rw' Bw' Dw' D R2 U2 B Bw F Uw2 Lw' L2 Fw U2 B Bw Fw2 Lw Bw B2 Dw Bw' @2021-06-18 13:12:22 
83. 1:07.08 U' Dw D F' Bw Rw2 D' U R' Uw Rw Bw2 Lw' Dw D2 R Bw2 Lw' U' Uw2 Bw' Uw Bw Fw Lw2 B Fw2 Lw2 B2 Rw' L2 U2 Lw2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 U Dw' Uw D' Bw' U' L Dw2 Lw2 Rw F' L Lw Bw R2 Dw2 R2 D U2 Dw' Bw' Rw' Lw @2021-06-18 13:14:00 
84. 1:05.82 L Dw' Lw2 F2 D Lw2 Uw Lw R2 L Bw2 F' D' L2 Rw B2 Bw' U2 Dw2 Fw' R Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw Fw' Dw Fw2 Bw' Dw' U' Rw' D2 Dw' Fw2 B' U Uw' D' Bw Lw' Uw Bw' Fw Dw Rw2 U2 Lw2 L Fw' L' D' R2 Dw Rw' Lw2 B' Uw Dw' Lw @2021-06-18 13:15:47 
85. 1:22.94 R Dw Fw2 F Uw' Fw Dw' L' Uw' B2 U2 R' Bw U R2 D' Lw2 R2 Dw2 Rw' L Lw' D L' D' L Bw2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 U D2 L U2 Lw2 B L Bw2 Fw2 L Dw Bw D Fw' U' Fw' Lw D Lw2 B' Bw' Rw D2 Dw2 Bw Fw' Dw2 Lw2 @2021-06-18 13:17:27 
86. 1:11.25 Lw2 Fw B' D' Uw2 R' Bw R' F' B' D' U' Lw Fw' Bw' Uw L U' L' U' D' Bw' Lw U' Dw Fw2 F' Rw' F' B Uw' L2 U2 Dw2 L D2 L Lw U Uw' Lw F' R2 Uw2 F R' Dw' L' D' U L U' Lw2 D Uw' B Lw R U2 R2 @2021-06-18 13:19:27 
87. 1:18.77 U Uw2 B Fw' Bw2 Rw' Bw' Uw' Dw U2 D Lw' R Fw' R' Lw U2 B2 Dw D B' Dw' Fw Lw R' L Fw' Dw' Rw Dw' Fw B F L' U2 F2 Dw2 Rw' F Bw2 Uw' Rw L2 D' Dw L' Fw2 Dw Uw2 B2 Fw2 D Rw' Dw B' Fw F2 Rw' Lw' B' @2021-06-18 13:21:10 
88. 1:15.63 Rw D Rw F Fw' L Uw Rw2 Bw' R' F' U F' Rw R2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' Bw2 Lw' D F' Rw L' F' U Lw2 Rw' Uw' B Lw' L U' Lw Bw' D2 Uw2 U2 B' D2 Uw' L2 Lw2 B' L' Dw' D2 Rw2 F Fw' R' Bw2 Uw' B Lw B F Rw2 L' Bw @2021-06-18 13:23:21 
89. 1:16.31 Lw2 R2 Fw2 B Uw2 L2 Bw2 R Lw' Bw2 Lw2 F' Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' R Bw Rw2 Dw' Bw' F Lw Dw' Uw F' U2 Rw2 Lw' R2 L2 Bw' B' R' Lw Fw2 U' D2 F2 B2 Fw L2 Lw F Bw2 Lw L Uw F Fw' B' Lw Rw2 U2 Uw' L2 Rw2 F D' Dw' @2021-06-18 13:25:12 
90. 1:03.67 D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 U Rw Fw' D' Dw2 U' Uw2 B' U' L F2 B U2 Dw' F L B2 Uw F R2 Fw2 Uw' D' B' Bw Rw' L Dw2 Lw' Dw2 B2 Rw2 L2 Dw' D Lw L F' L' Fw' Uw' Lw2 Fw' F' U' Lw' L F L D2 Fw2 Bw R2 Fw' R2 @2021-06-18 13:27:10 
91. 1:15.09 B Rw U D' B' Dw U2 Bw D2 Fw' Rw D' Lw' Uw D2 Bw2 R' U2 F L' Dw' L' Lw' D Dw B' Lw' L D' U2 R Bw' Fw' Uw' Bw B2 Lw' L Bw U Fw' Bw' B2 Lw' Dw' B2 D' L2 Rw2 U B L2 D2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw B' Dw' B' @2021-06-18 13:30:29 
92. 1:04.21 Bw2 Fw2 Uw F B2 Lw B2 Lw U Uw D' Bw R2 F R2 Lw' Dw' Uw Fw' Lw2 U2 R Fw2 D2 F B L2 Dw' U' D2 B' Bw Dw' B' Fw2 L2 D' Bw2 U' F Lw2 Dw2 D' F' U' Dw Uw2 Lw2 D Fw' Rw' Lw F' L Dw D2 Rw2 Bw Lw R2 @2021-06-18 13:32:20 
93. 1:06.37 Fw Bw Rw B2 Uw U Fw U' B Bw F2 Lw' L D2 Fw Bw' F2 D' B2 Rw B' R Uw' Dw Bw2 R F2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw Dw R2 L B' F' R' F B2 U' Lw' U L2 Dw2 L2 R2 Lw B2 Uw2 F Uw' Fw Lw2 B L Dw' U2 Uw' Lw @2021-06-18 13:33:57 
94. 1:20.22 D' Lw' Dw R2 U' Dw2 Bw Fw D2 Fw Uw2 L Bw Lw' Uw2 Lw L R' Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 F' Rw2 R' Fw' R' Fw2 R Bw' Uw D2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Rw Dw' F2 B' D2 L2 D' Rw2 U B Uw' D Fw2 R' Uw R' D2 Dw2 U2 R Uw' R Dw Fw U2 Dw2 @2021-06-18 13:35:34 
95. 1:13.75 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw' R' Uw2 Rw' Lw' Dw B' D Fw R2 B R2 Uw' R2 B2 D2 R' U' L' Lw' Fw' Bw' Dw' F' Lw' D' Dw' Lw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 U Rw2 Dw' Lw' B2 R' U' F Dw' Bw Lw2 Bw' Rw R2 B' D2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' Dw Lw' B' R B' @2021-06-18 13:37:25 
96. DNF(1:15.97) Lw' Rw' B' F L Fw Lw Uw2 Bw Fw' Dw R D2 Lw' D Dw Bw Rw2 F2 Lw' Rw' Dw' L' Bw2 Uw D Fw L' F D Lw' Fw R L' B' Rw2 Uw' U' Rw2 B' U B R2 Rw' D Rw2 R2 D' R' Fw F' U2 Fw2 Rw F' Dw D2 F' U' B2 @2021-06-18 13:39:13 
97. 1:12.49 R L2 B2 D2 Uw' B2 Fw Bw U2 L D Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Lw' F2 Bw2 Dw U Fw B' L' F2 U' L' R' Rw' Uw' B Fw Rw2 R Fw' Uw' U Fw' L2 F2 L' U2 L Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw F' Lw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 R Rw Fw R Bw F2 R2 Lw D @2021-06-18 13:41:05 
98. 1:00.84 Bw Uw' Fw' U2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 F D2 R2 B R2 Fw2 Dw2 D2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw' R L Bw2 Fw' Lw' B Rw2 D R' Dw' Fw' Uw F' R Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' B R' B' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 D' Rw L Uw' R2 Bw Uw' Dw' Bw L2 Dw' Rw2 Fw2 @2021-06-18 13:42:57 
99. 1:09.97 R' L D' U' Rw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 F Bw Rw' Uw' U F R' Lw2 L' Rw' B' Dw2 D' B2 Fw R2 Bw' R L F Uw Rw F R2 Rw' Bw Rw B' Dw' Bw' D' Lw2 F' B2 U' L B' Bw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B Lw' Rw2 F L Rw2 F Bw2 D U B' @2021-06-18 13:44:31 
100. 1:08.10 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 Lw' L Uw' U2 Dw2 Rw' B2 R L' D' B' F R2 Rw2 U' Lw Bw D' Fw2 F D Dw2 F' Fw Rw' B2 Rw' R2 Dw Uw Bw L2 Fw Bw' R' Dw' Uw D' L Rw' Fw R2 U2 Dw' Fw Rw Bw' Dw Uw' U F' B Dw' Rw2 F @2021-06-18 13:46:12 
101. 1:01.64 Dw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' L Dw Rw' Lw' L2 Dw2 U Lw R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw2 D' U2 B Bw Fw2 F Dw L Uw' R2 B' D' Bw' Dw R B D2 Dw' Rw' Fw' R Bw R' L' Uw' Rw F U B Rw2 F' Rw U' R U F' Fw' Uw B2 D @2021-06-18 14:46:01


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 20, 2021)

Another slight improvement in 7x7 PB, down 3.5s to 12m7.64s.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 21, 2021)

I just broke my 4x4 PB twice in a row! Previously, it was a 51.79, then I got a 49.06, then a 47.96! This also gave me a PB mean of 3 (49.95), and was a part of a PB average of 5 (52.34)!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 22, 2021)

115776 letter quads while writing this post. Its a random number and a random post to put in accomplishment thread haha.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 22, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Another slight improvement in 7x7 PB, down 3.5s to 12m7.64s.



Finally sub 12! 11:55.25. 

All the centres came together great, and no edge parity either.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 24, 2021)

Not a PB this time, but got my first sub 10m ao12 on 6x6.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 24, 2021)

i just got a 3.00 pyraminx PB single, a 5.96 PB mo3, and a 6.68 PB ao5


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 24, 2021)

PB average of 5 and 12 with a PB2 single!

1. (14.28) F2 L2 U' B' U F2 B2 L' F B2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 L B2 R D2
2. (8.56) R U F2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 R' F' R B2 D2 F
3. 13.19 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 L D2 B2 F2 L' D F' R2 B' U L2 R B2
4. 10.02 F2 D F2 R D L2 F' R' D2 L B2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R D' B
5. 12.92 U2 R L2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 B L2 B' L2 F2 R2 L D2 B' F' R D L2
Average: 12.04

1. (19.08) L U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B' U' R2 B2 R2 B D
2. 13.65 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F R2 B' U R' B U' L2 F' R B' L2
3. 14.28 F2 L2 U' B' U F2 B2 L' F B2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 L B2 R D2
4. (8.56) R U F2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 R' F' R B2 D2 F
5. 13.19 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' B2 L D2 B2 F2 L' D F' R2 B' U L2 R B2
6. 10.02 F2 D F2 R D L2 F' R' D2 L B2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R D' B
7. 12.92 U2 R L2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 B L2 B' L2 F2 R2 L D2 B' F' R D L2
8. 13.66 L' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' L2 U' B L D2 L
9. 13.18 U R' F' B2 R' U2 L F2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 B U2
10. 9.77 B R2 B D' F' R' D R D2 L' B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R F2 U
11. 13.80 B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 U B D2 L' B2 D F' L2 R2 B2
12. 10.73 R' B U' R' L2 D F2 R' U F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2
Average: 12.52


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 25, 2021)

4x4 PB Ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-24 (solving from 2021-06-24 20:27:03 to 2021-06-24 20:31:42)
avg of 5: 42.91

Time List:
1. (46.23) R B U B2 D F2 U F2 U R2 U F' R2 D R' D R' B' Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R Fw2 R U2 B L D2 Uw' Fw2 L' Uw F L Rw' Uw R2 F2 D2 R' @2021-06-24 20:27:03 
2. 42.63 U' F' U' D R F2 U2 L' B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D L2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw2 L' U2 F L F Uw2 F U2 B2 R' Uw U B D L2 Fw2 Rw F' U2 Fw R' Fw' L' @2021-06-24 20:28:15 
3. 44.71 L2 D' R D B' D B' D' F' U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 F U2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' Fw2 Uw' L' B2 L' F' Rw' Fw' F2 L D' Fw2 L2 @2021-06-24 20:29:24 
4. 41.39 U L' F' U F' D' L' B R U2 D2 B L2 F R2 B2 D2 F' U2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 F' R2 F2 Rw2 D' F' R2 U2 B' Rw' D' B' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw U2 F Uw @2021-06-24 20:30:34 
5. (37.19) U2 D2 R D' R B' L U F2 R' F L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F Fw2 D F2 Rw2 F D2 Fw2 B D B D2 Fw2 D' Rw' B' L2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U Rw2 R' Uw Rw2 Uw @2021-06-24 20:31:42

Man, maybe I should start practicing 4x4 more, especially since its at my next comp


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 25, 2021)

New PB breaking my old one of 12.161. It's also my first 3x3 pb on an online timer. Yellow cross.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 25, 2021)

dont know if this counts as an accomplishment but i corner twisted a tiled rubiks 3x3


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 25, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> dont know if this counts as an accomplishment but i corner twisted a tiled rubiks 3x3


Good job. It takes great strength to accomplish that


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 25, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Good job. It takes great strength to accomplish that


lol, actually this cube is almost 4 years old and I kept on dropping it so it loosened a bit, so I kind of cheated, but it was still rlly hard.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 27, 2021)

Got my 6x6 PB from 5:56.172 to 5:37.39!! I also broke my 5x5 PB from 2:28.239 to 2:24.975.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 28, 2021)

Knocked a huge chunk off my Megaminx PB today - no less than 32s, to 5:27.87, a 9.7% improvement! 

Also, just got a Gan 11 M Pro, and my very first solve with it was inside my top 10 solves ever.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 29, 2021)

I would consider that an accomplishment.


----------



## gruuby (Jun 29, 2021)

I went from not breaking any 6x6 PBs for a few months to today, where I brought my single from a 2:58 to a 2:49, mo3 from a 3:08 to a 2:59, and ao5 from a 3:09 to a 3:02. That's pretty cool I guess.


Sent from my Merriam-Webster's Dictionary using Tapatalk. (I know I already used this joke I just wanted to do it again lol)


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 1, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Also, just got a Gan 11 M Pro, and my very first solve with it was inside my top 10 solves ever.



Now roughly tripled my rate of sub 1m solves! 

Still not getting that ao5 or even mo3 below 1m, but surely won't be long now...


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 1, 2021)

I just got a PB ao5 on the 3 by 3 of 12.34 lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 1, 2021)

After grinding for a couple hours, I finally got a sub-15 ao1000! This also got me thinking about how much I've improved since I joined the forums. When I first joined, I averaged around 22 and was happy with sub-20s. This is one of the things that make cubing great; that you can see your progress over time, and it feels really good.


----------



## gruuby (Jul 2, 2021)

So I was doing 3x3 match the scramble in the weekly competition and I got a 56.59 on my first solve. This is just a little slower than average for me. Now, I usually time myself solving the scramble after the attempt ends. So I did the same like I normally would. I got a 7.48 PB single lol. Outta nowhere. Here is the reconstruction https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_F-_U...L_&#2b;_PLL_skip&title=TheRubiksGRUbe 7.48 PB


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 2, 2021)

Someday I’ll post a speed related accomplishment again. I intuitively solved my first ever bandaged cube…ZCube bandaged - A version.


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 2, 2021)

Been over a month since I tried a 2-7 relay, so was pleasantly surprised to knock quite a big chunk off my PB : down 1m50 to 36m16s.


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 4, 2021)

Another slight improvement in my 6x6 PB, down 6.48s to 8:18.71


----------



## gruuby (Jul 4, 2021)

I got a nice 4x4 PB single with 45.37. PB by 0.79 seconds


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 5, 2021)

20.28 PB OH single!

D2 F L' F' B D' R2 B R' F' U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 6, 2021)

Haven't done any speed solving since March and i'm feeling quite slow these days. I did get a good PLL skip in todays session though! 2nd best solve ever.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 6, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> Sorry if this response is a bit late but I sort of disagree about them being completely obsolete. I average 5.8 and have both a modded lingao as well as qiyi, for a time I was actually considering switching mains to the modded lingao from my qiyi,and I actually got very close to doing so. Although it may feel “worse” to some, I feel like it fit me almost perfectly. The speed on them is great if setup properly, not slow like a stock Lingao but not as fast as a qiyi clock which I really like since every now and then I would DNF a solve due to overshooting (even after getting used to the qiyi clock) the lingao modded also had strong pin strength which I saw as an improvement from the weak pins of the qiyi. I did end up staying with the QiYi clock as my main but the Lingao was still very close to becoming my new main over it. Sorry for that super long spew but those are some examples of how personal preference can play a part in considering if people feel a puzzle is “obsolete” and how the modeed Lingao can still be a valid option for some.



This was post #69,420 on this thread.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 6, 2021)

I got my first sub 35 single on 4x4 and didn't even realize it until I looked down at the timer like 10 seconds after the solve was done. I totally thought it was like a 40 or 41 but I just about spit my water out when I looked down and saw 34.54

EDIT: Also caused a 41.73 PB Ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-05 (solving from 2021-07-05 21:25:58 to 2021-07-05 22:14:37)
avg of 5: 41.73

Time List:
1. 40.23 F' L' D2 B' R U' L D R L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D Rw2 F2 Uw2 R Fw2 U' R U2 Fw2 D' Rw2 R' U Fw' R2 U Fw R' F Rw Uw2 U B2 Rw' @2021-07-05 21:25:58 
2. (38.65) R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D U B2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 D B' R B' D' B F2 Fw2 Uw2 R' B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R B L B2 U2 R2 Uw' B2 Uw B2 Uw2 Fw Uw' D B2 Rw' Fw2 U2 @2021-07-05 21:27:05 
3. (47.62) B2 D F D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D R D' U2 L' U L B Uw2 R Fw2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 L' Fw R' Fw2 R U2 R' Rw' Fw F2 D2 L2 Uw2 Rw' @2021-07-05 21:28:09 
4. 41.98 R' D F R B2 D R D R2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F' L' Uw2 Fw2 U' R B2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 L' B' L2 D Fw R D Fw Rw' R' Uw U B' L2 @2021-07-05 21:29:37 
5. 42.97 U L2 F D2 U2 B' L2 F L2 F2 L2 F R D B' D' U B' U' F' Rw2 Uw2 U' F' R2 L2 U Rw2 D' Fw2 D Fw2 U R D Rw L Uw2 B' Uw Fw Uw Rw' Uw' L' Fw2 @2021-07-05 22:14:37


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 6, 2021)

Chipped 1m40 off my 13x13 PB, to 1h32m46s.


----------



## gruuby (Jul 6, 2021)

5x5 PB by 6 SECONDS. 1:20.88 to 1:14.12. Centers were very easy. Splits: Centers: 23, Edges: 35, 3x3: 16.


----------



## Romy4 (Jul 7, 2021)

Sooo i just broke all my pb averages in one sitting!! 
My averages 3 days go:



then my averages today:




Ignore my mean, this is the session ive been using since I averaged 22 seconds a month ago.
Also I don’t think this will ever happen again and it was really cool. Plus I didn’t get any PLL skips and I did about 200 solves, which was weird.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 8, 2021)

I just got my first sub-10 ZZ single!
Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-07
single: 9.76

Time List:
1. 9.76 R' D B2 U F2 U B2 U L2 U R2 F' L2 F' L' D L' D' @2021-07-07 16:15:23
ZZ is pretty fun to use (exept for when I forget which edges I have to flip halfway though EO). More specifically I'm using EOCross just because its more comfortable.


----------



## gruuby (Jul 8, 2021)

Huge 7x7 PB single by over 15 seconds. 4:35.57. Yet I still can't get a sub-5 mean.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 10, 2021)

Got a good LMCF solve

Scramble: L' U R F' B2 D2 R U' F L' U2 L F2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 L 

Inspection: y'
Corners: F R U R' U' F' U2 R2
E2L Pair 1: z' Rw M' U M U'
E2L Pair 2: x2 M2 U M' U'
E2L Pair 3: x M U M' U2 M2 U
UL: x2 M2 U M U'
EO + Solve UR Edge: Rw U R' U' M' U R U' Rw
Permute Midges: U2 M2 U2 M2

39 Moves
19.077 Seconds
2.04 TPS

I'm slow since I'm not used to the ergonomics yet and I couldn't do anything on transition phase so I went straight to E2L. I know like 2 algs for R2CLL and this was one of them.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 10, 2021)

Sub 3 2x2 ao100


Spoiler: Average



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-09
avg of 100: 2.99

Time List:
1. 4.15 U' R F2 U' F' R' F2 U' F' 
2. 3.27 U R' U' R F2 U2 F' U F2 R' 
3. 2.60 R' F2 U2 R' U2 F R U' F 
4. 2.46 U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U' F 
5. (4.47) R' U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' F R' 
6. 2.89 F' R F R2 U R' F' R F2 
7. 3.10 U R2 F R' F' U2 R' U' F' 
8. 3.28 R2 U2 R U R' F2 U R F' 
9. 2.69 R F2 U R' F U2 F' R U2 
10. 2.05 R F' R' F2 R2 U' R' F' R' 
11. 3.57 U R2 U' F' R F' R F R' 
12. 2.70 R F2 R' F U2 F' U R' F2 
13. 2.55 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U F2 U R2 
14. (1.99) U' R U2 F2 R' U R F2 U 
15. 3.22 R2 F' R U2 R2 F' U' F U' 
16. 3.54 F U R U R2 F R' F R' 
17. 3.71 R2 F R2 U2 F U' F U2 F R' 
18. 2.99 U2 R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' 
19. 2.93 F' R U' R F2 R2 F2 U' F2 
20. 2.76 U R' U' R F2 R F2 U' F' 
21. 2.32 F2 U F U R' F2 R2 U' F' 
22. 3.13 F' R' F U R U2 F' U F2 
23. 2.46 R F' R2 U R U2 F U' F2 
24. 3.45 F R F' U F' R U F' U 
25. 3.19 R U' R2 U R2 F U2 R2 F2 
26. 2.20 U2 F' R' F U' R2 U F R' 
27. 2.81 F' R' U F U2 R' U' R' F2 
28. 2.92 R U R2 U R' F2 R2 F' R 
29. 2.78 F R F U2 F2 R' U' F U' 
30. 3.89 F R U' R' F' R F' R U2 
31. (1.95) F2 U R F' U R2 F' R' U R' 
32. 2.22 F' R2 F R' F' U' R2 F' R' 
33. 2.23 F2 R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R F2 U' 
34. 3.36 U' F2 U R2 F2 R' F' R F' 
35. (5.00) F' R2 F' R F U2 R2 U' F' R' 
36. 2.60 U F' U' R2 F U F U' F' R2 
37. 2.87 F U F' R' U2 R2 F U2 R' 
38. 3.29 R' F' U F' R2 F' U R2 F2 
39. 2.42 F2 U' R F2 R' U2 R' U F' 
40. 2.56 F2 R' F R U' F R' U2 F 
41. 2.51 U2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F R2 U' 
42. 2.08 F2 U' F2 U' R' U R' F2 R' F' 
43. 3.68 U R' U2 R U R U' F' R 
44. 3.55 F U' R' F U' R F' R U2 
45. 2.28 R2 F' U2 R' F R F R2 U' 
46. 2.24 R F U R F2 R U' R U 
47. 3.27 R2 F' R2 F U' R U' F' U2 
48. (1.47) F' U' F R' F R2 U R' U' 
49. 3.80 U F2 U' F2 R2 U R' U R 
50. 2.43 F' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U F' 
51. 3.31 U R' U2 F R' U R U2 F2 
52. 2.04 F R' U' F U F R U2 R U2 
53. (4.70) U' F R' F' U R' U2 R' F' 
54. 2.35 U' F' U' F2 R U' R2 U F2 
55. 3.10 R' U F2 R' F' U R2 F2 U2 
56. 3.57 U2 F' U' F2 U R' U2 R' F2 U2 
57. 3.31 F' U R' F2 U' R2 U F R 
58. 2.64 U2 F R' F2 U R2 U F R2 
59. 2.60 F R' F U2 R2 U' R U' F2 
60. 2.91 R2 U' F2 U' R' F R2 U2 F U' 
61. 2.14 F' R U' R U R' F R U 
62. 2.93 U' F2 U' F' U' R F' U R2 
63. 2.96 R F' R U' R U' F R' F' 
64. 4.12 R' U' F' R2 U F' R2 U F U2 
65. 3.17 F' U2 R2 U F R2 F U2 F2 
66. 2.84 U F2 U F U R U2 F U' 
67. 3.67 R' U F U2 F2 U' R U2 F2 
68. 3.45 F R2 F2 U' R2 F R2 F' U' 
69. 2.72 F U R' U' R2 F R' U R' 
70. 4.14 R U F U F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
71. 3.41 F2 R' U' F' U2 R2 F U' F' 
72. 3.06 U2 R F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' 
73. 3.68 F U' R F R' F U' F R' 
74. 3.76 F' U R' F R' U2 R2 U2 F2 
75. 2.49 U' R' F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U2 
76. 2.86 F U' F2 U R' F R U2 F' 
77. (4.60) U2 F U R2 F2 U R' F R 
78. 2.74 U' F2 U R2 U F' U2 F' U 
79. 3.68 U2 R' U' F2 U' F' R2 U2 F2 
80. 2.25 F R U2 F' R' U' F R' F 
81. (1.62) F U F' U2 F' R U2 F' U' F' 
82. 3.86 U R' F2 U R' F U2 R F 
83. 3.12 U R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 
84. 2.66 F2 R' U2 R' F R U F2 R' 
85. 3.46 U2 R F U' F R2 U F2 U2 
86. (1.91) F2 R F' R2 U2 F U' F U2 
87. 3.39 R U F R' U R2 U2 F' U' 
88. 2.74 U R2 U' F2 R2 U F' U2 F2 
89. 2.17 U R2 F U F2 R' U' R' F' 
90. (4.80) R2 F R' F' U2 F' U F' R2 
91. 3.40 U R' U2 R2 F R' U' R F2 
92. 3.20 U' F U2 R' F' U' R U R' 
93. 2.91 U' R2 U R' U2 F U2 F' U 
94. 3.77 U R F2 U' F R2 F2 U' F' U 
95. 2.38 F' U2 F' R' U2 R' U R' U2 
96. 3.14 R' U2 F2 U R' U R' U' R' F 
97. 3.89 R2 U2 R' F2 R U' F2 R F 
98. 2.88 F2 U' F' R U F' U' R' U' 
99. 2.97 F R' F' U F2 R2 U' F' U' 
100. 2.53 F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R U F R'


Quite happy with this, though I wouldn't consider myself globally sub 3 yet, this ao100 may get me practicing and actually learning eg-1


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 10, 2021)

I know YruRU now yay!! I need to do some more slow solves before switching though


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 10, 2021)

New 8x8 PB : 21:07.68, just over 31s improvement.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 11, 2021)

15.46 ZZ single, using EOcross. Normal f2l, only 4 bad edges and sune oll into no AUF pll skip.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 11, 2021)

2-5 Relay. Really easy 5x5 scramble, pll skip CFOP on 3x3, simple 1-look EG-1 case for 2x2 , however 4x4 could have been better, I paused during the EP stage.

Anyway, it beats my previous 2-5 relay time of 4:08 by a landslide and it’s my first sub-4 minute relay.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 11, 2021)

Waffles said:


> 15.46 ZZ single, using EOcross. Normal f2l, only 4 bad edges and sune oll into no AUF pll skip.


That is such a satisfying LL.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 11, 2021)

I just broke my previous Squan single PB from 5.75 seconds all the way to 5.43 seconds with a 13 slice solution (2.39 SPS)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-10
single: 5.43

Time List:
1. 5.43 (0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (2,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0) 

Reconstruction:
(2,0) / (-3,0) / (2,1) / (0,3) / Cubeshape || 4/13
(1,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / EO || 8/13 
(4,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (-5,2) / (6,0) / || EP

Got insanely lucky that I chose to start with Scallop/Kite instead of Barrel/Kite and ended up skipping the corners entirely

This solve was also on my brand new Angstrom MGC sq-1, it's incredible. A little fast but I love it to death and I can't bring myself to do more than a solve on my old Volt v2. 100000% recommend the MGC sq-1 it's not even close to the competition, literally leagues ahead of anything else on the market at the moment.


----------



## ray5 (Jul 11, 2021)

My big accomplishment now is that I have learned all the PLLs except the G perms. Going to let them all integrate for a few weeks before I tackle the Gs. Full PLL is close though!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 11, 2021)

ray5 said:


> My big accomplishment now is that I have learned all the PLLs except the G perms. Going to let them all integrate for a few weeks before I tackle the Gs. Full PLL is close though!


A few weeks is a while. I'd start now or in a couple days so you don't lose motivation.


----------



## gruuby (Jul 11, 2021)

First sub-12 ao12 for 3x3! 

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-11
avg of 12: 11.895

Time List:
1. 11.750 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' R' B' R B2 F' L' B U2 
2. 11.400 U' L D' L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B' R2 F D' F' R2 F' 
3. 11.250 F' D L2 F' U2 R2 B R2 B2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L' U2 F R' F2 D' R' 
4. 11.930 R U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' L' R2 D' B L2 U R2 U2 
5. 11.820 R2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' U' R2 U' L B2 F' U2 L U' R' B2 D 
6. 11.500 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B R2 U2 B D L R B' L R2 U B L 
7. (9.760) R F2 B2 U' B L2 U2 F R L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 
8. 12.530 B' L2 B' L2 D L' F' U B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 L D' 
9. 12.240 D F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U B R' D2 U R F2 R' U' F' 
10. 12.080 B' L D L B L' B R' F' D L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 R2 
11. (15.760) F' B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' U2 F' L D2 U R F' L' D' 
12. 12.450 F2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F D' R' F L' D' L2 B2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 12, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I just broke my previous Squan single PB from 5.75 seconds all the way to 5.43 seconds with a 13 slice solution (2.39 SPS)
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-10
> single: 5.43
> ...


Your PBs are sub AsR lol!!(that's probably because nobody cares about squan here. In India, sub 40 average is top 100 lmao)


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 13, 2021)

Just got a 3x3 personal best of 6.38 seconds!

Scramble: U F2 B U D L U D' B R2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R B2 R' L2 U2

Cross: D L D
F2L 1: R' U2 R U' y R U R' 
F2L 2: y U2 R U' R'
F2L 3: y U R' U2 R U2 y L' U' L
F2L 4: U R U' R'
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R'
AUF: U2

35 moves!


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 13, 2021)

I was doing some 2x2, and got a scramble that had the yellow face solve, U' F U2 F' U F2 R2 F' R' F', and I realized that I could one look it, so I decided to put a blindfold on and solve it blindfolded, because I can't solve a cube blindfolded, so I wanted to this bld, and got a 3.14, which is still slow considering a one looked it, but I had to guess the AUF, so I paused, but still got it correct! Even though I solved it and got a 3.14, it should be slower since I didn't add memo time, but it's still a success using CLL!


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 14, 2021)

At last, my first mo3 below 1m on 3x3!  Mo3 58.97

56.64, 1:04.65, 55.63 albeit with a handy pll skip on the last...

And it only took me 40 years...


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes, finally broke 1h30m on 13x13!

1h29m36s, a 3m9s improvement.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-18
single: 23.22

Time List:
1. 23.22 UR1+ DR4+ DL1+ UL5- U4+ R5- D5- L4+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R3+ D4+ L5- ALL3+ UR DR

Clock, that scramble is utterly ridiculous, and I just got my clock yesterday

I would suggest any decent clock solver try that scramble


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 20, 2021)

Waffles said:


> 2-5 Relay. Really easy 5x5 scramble, pll skip CFOP on 3x3, simple 1-look EG-1 case for 2x2 , however 4x4 could have been better, I paused during the EP stage.
> 
> Anyway, it beats my previous 2-5 relay time of 4:08 by a landslide and it’s my first sub-4 minute relay.View attachment 16298


That would be a good time for me on 4x4 alone.


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 20, 2021)

Tiny improvement in my 9*9 PB, by 5.05s to 28:49.18. 

Oddly it was on a slightly damaged cube (one of the cubies is snapped, and thus pops easily - but fortunately not this time).


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 20, 2021)

PB Single and Ao5. 22.90 Full step PB, smashing old one of 27.16! LL wasn't even the greatest with OLL 23 and an 
F-perm. 

28.09 was PB#3 and could have been a PB#2 since I know OLL 6 but I didn't recognize it right away and started to set it up to a COLL.

Previous PB Ao5 was 36.18. 34.27 contained all full-steps.



From the SS weekly comp. Hence the spoilers
PB scramble:  D2 B' D2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F' R2 B2 D B2 
PB#3 scramble


----------



## Waffles (Jul 20, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> View attachment 16394
> 
> PB Single and Ao5. 22.90 Full step PB, smashing old one of 27.16! LL wasn't even the greatest with OLL 23 and an
> F-perm.
> ...


I wasn't gonna do OH this week.... I've changed my mind.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 21, 2021)

2x2 PB single: 5.031
3x3 PB single: 35.835


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 21, 2021)

New 3x3 PB today! 

48.57, 0.15s off my old mark, and only my 2nd ever sub 50!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 21, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> New 3x3 PB today!
> 
> 48.57, 0.15s off my old mark, and only my 2nd ever sub 50!


Nice!! I remember mine being a 48 long ago. You'll get better.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

oh and finally cleaning my cube


----------



## gruuby (Jul 22, 2021)

New PB 2x2 ao5! I'm pretty happy.

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-21
avg of 5: 2.690

Time List:
1. (2.020) F2 R U' F R U' R2 U' R2 
2. 3.280 U R2 F' R U2 F' U F' U2 
3. (3.990) U F' R F R2 F2 R' U' F 
4. 2.650 U F2 U' F2 R F2 R U' F2 U 
5. 2.140 F U' F2 U' F U2 F' R' F'


----------



## Waffles (Jul 22, 2021)

I got a 4BLD success in the weekly competition this week! But it was like 18 minutes


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 22, 2021)

Scramble: L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 B D2 F' D2 U' R F L' B F2 R' D' B' U2

Inspection: z2 y'
Corners: U L2 R' U' R2 U' L' U R' U' L U2
E2L Pair 1: z M' F' M' F
E2L Pair 2: U M' U'
Some L6E Alg Cancel into Permute Midges x' U' M2 U' M2 U M U M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M'

Time: 9.973
Moves: 33 STM
TPS: 3.31

First sub-10 with LMCF


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 23, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Tiny improvement in my 9*9 PB, by 5.05s to 28:49.18.
> 
> Oddly it was on a slightly damaged cube (one of the cubies is snapped, and thus pops easily - but fortunately not this time).


This time a massive 9x9 improvement - by virtually a clear minute, to 27:49.24!


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 23, 2021)

Just got my first sub 25 OH ao12, (a 24.92 ao12).
I also got a PB OH ao5 within the ao12 of 23.09


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 25, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> This time a massive 9x9 improvement - by virtually a clear minute, to 27:49.24!


Further big improvement, to 27:04.01!


----------



## gruuby (Jul 25, 2021)

New 4x4 PB single! 42.25 beating my previous best by over 1.5 seconds!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 25, 2021)

ao12 9.55 --> 9.20
ao50 10.13 --> 9.88
ao100 10.44 -->10.37



Spoiler



Time List:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-25
avg of 50: 9.88

10.20, 8.63, 9.53, (14.16), 8.96, 8.46, 8.73, 8.59, 9.84, 10.65, (12.76), 9.64, 10.32, 8.94, (13.61), 11.21, 9.96, 9.04, 9.56, 8.70, 9.90, 10.43, 11.47, 12.67, 9.23, 11.71, 11.31, 9.75, 9.36, 9.32, 9.15, 10.27, 9.16, 9.42, 9.37, 9.80, (8.21), (7.31), 10.99, 9.26, 9.63, 9.19, 8.94, 8.97, 10.99, 11.65, 9.76, 12.43, (8.25), 9.44



E: non rolling ao100 at 10.23 now


----------



## Manxkiwi (Jul 27, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Further big improvement, to 27:04.01!


Easy tiger, that's a minute faster then my 8x8! Ha ha. Well done. I'm currently improving most of my times as I'm cubing a lot more now.
Will post some up at some point. They won't set the world on fire, but any personal improvement is great in my book.


----------



## LBr (Jul 27, 2021)

I tied my 5x5 pb today, and did a cross+f2l in 5.5 seconds, but locked up and got an 11.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 27, 2021)

While I was doing a (handicapped) monkey league ripoff with games unlocked yesterday I got an 8 and he got a 39 (including handicap it’s 33), so is that one of the biggest winning margins ever?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 28, 2021)

I reconed a solve under 50 STM.








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 28, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Fifth 10k session (16th Oct 2020 to 3rd March 2021) (yeah I forgot to post this last month):
> 
> # of sub-10 singles: 291 → 337
> # of sub-9 singles: 56 → 61
> ...


Sixth 10k session (3rd March to 28th July):

# of sub-10 singles: 337 → 400
# of sub-9 singles: 61 → 75
# of sub-8 singles: 4 → 6 (still not as high as the fourth session, which had 8)
Average: 12.834 → 12.696
Median: 12.671 → 12.544
Best ao1000: 12.645 → 12.572

Cool, cool. Slow but steady improvement.

Other notable stuff: this session includes the first time I had three sub-10 singles in a row, as well as my first sub-10 ao5.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jul 30, 2021)

First sub-50 single and sub-1 ao5 on 4x4!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 30, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-30 avg of 5: *33.40* 
Time List: 33.44, 33.48, (32.82), (36.00), 33.28
Megaminx PB ao5


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 31, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-30 avg of 5: *33.40*
> Time List: 33.44, 33.48, (32.82), (36.00), 33.28
> Megaminx PB ao5


Was it on stream?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-30 avg of 5: *33.40*
> Time List: 33.44, 33.48, (32.82), (36.00), 33.28
> Megaminx PB ao5


fast.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 31, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Was it on stream?


Yes, I'll be uploading it to YouTube eventually.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 31, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-30 avg of 5: *33.40*
> Time List: 33.44, 33.48, (32.82), (36.00), 33.28
> Megaminx PB ao5


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 31, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-31
single: 3:24.59

Time List:
1. 3:24.59 Fw' Dw' Bw L Rw' Uw' B 3Bw' D 3Uw2 3Fw Lw2 L2 3Lw2 U2 3Bw' Dw2 Bw' 3Uw D' Uw2 F 3Dw F2 L D U2 B' Lw2 D' B2 U 3Bw2 3Fw' Rw2 B' 3Uw Dw' 3Rw' Uw' 3Rw' 3Dw' U 3Fw 3Uw' F' 3Lw Dw 3Bw2 Rw2 R' 3Lw Dw' Uw 3Lw Dw2 B' Fw L 3Bw2 Bw' 3Fw Dw F 3Uw Bw' 3Lw 3Fw2 3Bw B 3Dw R 3Dw2 Lw2 3Dw R 3Lw Bw2 3Dw2 Dw' R' 3Lw' U B L' 3Bw2 U2 Uw2 3Bw' Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw' U2 3Fw' L' 3Bw' 3Lw2 Rw' R2 

New 7x7 PB! Since no new comps are being announced in my area (yet) I’ve been grinding 6/7 this last week. It’s only by like .2 seconds but still awesome!


----------



## Waffles (Jul 31, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Since no new comps are being announced in my area


Melbourne who hasn’t had a competition announced since April:


----------



## Thumbprint (Aug 1, 2021)

I got stuck at the 30 second barrier for around 3 or so months, then rapidly made a couple weeks ago and just got my first very low 20 average of 5 and a 15.09 single today. I think I'm about to reach sub-20 very soon and I am very proud of my progress.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 2, 2021)

Skewb PB: 24.836


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 2, 2021)

2x2: 1.915
3x3: 25.99
4x4: 1:44.93
5x5: 3:42.867
6x6: 7:55.294
7x7: 17:05.013
Megaminx: 4:51.097
Pyraminx: 6.375
Clock: N/A (don't have a Clock)
Square-1 --> 54.410 (prevent confusion)
Skewb: 9.041
3x3 OH: 1:16.043

Non-WCA:
2x2 BLD: 2:12.374
15 puzzle: 19.14

Will update.
Honestly 7x7 should be faster tho


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

and Pyra PB: 18:663


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

2x2 PB Single: 5.010


----------



## Waffles (Aug 3, 2021)

Randomly playing with 4x4 after school and got a 42.78 first solve (using ChaoTimer scrambles). Not PB but PB#2 by 6 seconds.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 4, 2021)

4x4 pb and second sub 50: 47.76 (with double parity as well!) and first sub 15 with ZZ: 14.94! I can also plan my eocross most solves now.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 6, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Join the sub10 2H and sub14 OH ZZers before the end of 2019
> 
> lets go boi


its a few years after 2019 and its hardly an indicator of actually being sub10 but

10.03 --> 9.94 ao100
9.88 --> 9.78 ao50


----------



## crazykitten499 (Aug 6, 2021)

first sub-11. been cubing for 3 years


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 6, 2021)

12.63 (PB) CFOP fullstep with a not that good LL
Also sub 20 session average (700 solves)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 7, 2021)

PB Ao5 beating my old of 15.66

Also got a fullstep OH PB of 21.31 yesterday

Edit: also the Ao5 has a PB Mo3 14.85!! Oldest recorded one was 15.87, a huge improvement.

Edit Edit:
Another PB avg


----------



## tyl3366 (Aug 8, 2021)

Got my first 3x3 non-lucky full step sub 7 single today!! 6.817!! My second best solve ever, behind my extremely lucky 3.1

(yeah big gap ik)


----------



## stwert (Aug 8, 2021)

Just got a new ao12 pb, something like 58s, which isn't too impressive, except it's the first time I got a new ao12 pb while working towards being fully CN. None of the 12 were white cross.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

Super random, but 400 days on the WCA forum.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 8, 2021)

currently working on 4x4 sub-2 minutes.
current pb: 2:08.40


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 8, 2021)

First sub8 and PB by over 0.5
and my mo3 is faster than my ao5 again!


Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-08
mean of 3: 7.81

Time List:
1. 8.51 U2 L2 F D B2 L2 F L F U2 D2 B D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2
2. 7.01 F2 R D2 L2 F2 U R' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B U
3. 7.90 F2 R D2 L2 F2 U R' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B U

Edit: Didn't realize this till later but this mo3 also was part of a PB 9.05 ao12 (from 9.20)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 9, 2021)

OMGGGGGG FIRST SUB-2 2x2 SINGLE
Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-09
single: 1.915

Time List:
1. 1.915 U R2 U' R' F' U' F2 R' U'


----------



## Findnf (Aug 9, 2021)

Skewb single 2.44


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 10, 2021)

I just scrambled and solved 3 2x2s in 28.66, which is my first sub-30! I am glad to know that I can still solve a 2x2 sub-5 even after scrambling AND inspecting it in 5 seconds


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 10, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> I just scrambled and solved 3 2x2s in 28.66, which is my first sub-30! I am glad to know that I can still solve a 2x2 sub-5 even after scrambling AND inspecting it in 5 seconds


That's pretty fun. 20.34


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 11, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> I just scrambled and solved 3 2x2s in 28.66, which is my first sub-30! I am glad to know that I can still solve a 2x2 sub-5 even after scrambling AND inspecting it in 5 seconds


Aye I just got 24.12


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh. I thought you said two. Oops


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 11, 2021)

At last, my first 3x3 ao5 below 1 minute! 

57.24, with 3 successive sub 1m solves sealing the deal.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 11, 2021)

finally, a sub-2 min 4x4 solve!
time: 1:44.93


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 11, 2021)

Another new PB on 13x13 : 1h26m5.67s. 

I even tried filming it with my timelapse camera, but most of the solve is right on the edge of the shot. I can post the YT link though if anyone is interested?


----------



## gruuby (Aug 12, 2021)

I got a nice PB for 2-7 relay. 11:02.72


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 12, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Another new PB on 13x13 : 1h26m5.67s.
> 
> I even tried filming it with my timelapse camera, but most of the solve is right on the edge of the shot. I can post the YT link though if anyone is interested?


I figured out how to set it to public now, so if anyone *is* interested... bear in mind this was my 1st attempt at filming.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2021)

nice.


----------



## povlhp (Aug 12, 2021)

Finally Ao100 under 45s. On my worst cube GaN iCarry. And PB 30.65 with no skips. 
Been waiting for it. My Ao12 has mostly been under 45s for some time now. On the Thunderclap V3M in the car. On my Tomato V2 session etc. 
thought it almost impossible when I hit 60s early April. Now I have so many sub-40 solves and things to improve that 40s might come soon. And the 30s I thought I would never hit as average is now a realistic goal. 
But next is the 40s mark within 2 months or sooner.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 12, 2021)

1. 6.51 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 B' U L U' B' D U2 F L U2

x2 // Inspection
L U F' U' R2 D R2 U L // XEOLine
U R2 U R' U L R' // Multi LF RF
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // RB
U' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' U2 // ZBLL

34 HTM 5.22 TPS

17th 6
still no 5s


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 12, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-13
avg of 5: 9.632

Time List:
9.545, 9.990, 10.187, 9.362, 8.425

Getting lucky isn't a crime, but what about getting lucky five times in a row?


----------



## John_NOTgood (Aug 12, 2021)

I hadn't done much cubing due to school. Came back only a couple months Ago.

Safe to say, I've been doing very well with 3 Great PBs

3x3 New PB AO5: *9.33

Avg de 5: 9.33*

1. (11.53) U' B L D2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D B R2 B U2 L R
2. (8.31) B U' F R' D' B L2 U L B2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D
3. 9.54 B D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F U2 B D F2 R' B L B D L2 B2
4. 8.98 F U L B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 R' U' F' D2 U2 L2 U B
5. 9.48 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D U B2 U F' L D R2 D L' B L

And also broke my PBs for 7x7 mean and single
*Media de 3: 4:43.54*

1. 4:58.52 

2. 4:43.42 

3. 4:28.69


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 12, 2021)

I finally started to learn Anti COLL, a subset of OLLCP that all 4 edges are disoriented.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

got faster with roux.


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 13, 2021)

PB 8:09.56 on 6x6, a 9.15s improvement.


----------



## Yepala (Aug 13, 2021)

Almost 3 months later, I'm not sub-15 yet, but to be honest I haven't practiced a lot lately, the hot temperature makes me lazy I guess 

Update in my current times in 3x3:

PB: 07.56 (new PB)
Ao5: 12.56 (better than the last one)
Ao12: 14.22 (slightly better than the last one)
Ao100: 15.75 (slightly *worse *than the last one)


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 13, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-13
avg of 5: 8.22

Time List:
8.00, 8.60, (11.28), (7.47), 8.05

PB ao5
So far this month I've broken every PB that I keep track of except for my single (6.07 from January).


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 14, 2021)

I got a new Ao12 pb!


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-13
avg of 12: 19.16

Time List:
1. 17.78 U' D F2 L D2 B R L2 U L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 B U2 F2 R2
2. 20.84 D' L2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F' L R U' F' R2 U F' U2
3. 18.54 B D2 F' L2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 F D2 R B L2 D R' D' L R2 U
4. 16.38 F' L' R2 D L2 D' U L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L' R' D' R U' B D'
5. 18.76 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B F2 L' U2 B D' L F2 R2 D L'
6. 17.84 U R D L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F D F U L' D' B'
7. 21.83 B2 L' D' B L' D F' L' R2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L'
8. (15.85) L B2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U B L' D' U F' U2 L B U'
9. 22.53 L D' R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 D B U B' F' D2 L'
10. (23.80) F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R B' L' D2 R' D R U R B'
11. 15.91 B2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 B D' L B2 F U' B2 D R
12. 21.21 F2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' D' R2 U B U' F2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 16, 2021)

5x5 PB by 14 seconds!

2:14.690​ For some reason I can't get the scramble. Maybe you can't copy scrambles on Cubedesk if you type the times.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

LET'S GO! 11.80 2X2 OH PB Single.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 16, 2021)

Today I broke my 3x3 PB single and average!



Spoiler: 10.03 ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-08-16
avg of 5: 10.03

Time List:
1. (9.74) B' R2 F L2 U' B' U2 L F' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D' 
2. 9.75 F' D2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' L' D2 L' D R2 D L U2 B2 
3. 9.82 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F D R B' 
4. 10.51 R2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B U2 L' F' L2 B' R D U F2 
5. (14.50) F L D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F L' R' U B2 L D2 U2

Super happy with this. Almost sub 10 average too. The counting 9s were insane.





Spoiler: 7.97 PB single



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-08-16
single: 7.97

Time List:
1. 7.97 U' F' U' B2 R D2 F' R U R2 U D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' F2

PLL skip but still a relatively normal solution so I was quite surprised to get a 7.

Unfortunately I can't seem to remember much of the solve so no reconstruction.


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 16, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-16
avg of 12: 16.50

Time List:
1. 13.68 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 L2 U' R B D B U2 F D' B U
2. 17.54 D2 F' U L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U B R B2 U' F' R B D' (xcross)
3. 15.91 F D2 B F2 L2 R2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F2 D R U' F R F' D2 F'
4. 19.12 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' B U' B2 L2 B U2 F
5. 14.22 B D2 B2 L B2 F2 L U2 F2 R' F' D' B D R' D2 U' B2
6. 16.32 U2 F B D2 F' D' L' B' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B L2 F D2 B' U2 R'
7. 13.50 F2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 U L' D' L' D B R' F' D2
8. (12.16) D' L' D2 F2 L B2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 D L' U' B' D R B F' R2
9. 19.44 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B R F L D' B D' F2 D' U' F'
10. 18.90 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L F' D2 L' R' U2 B' D' R U2
11. 16.35 F2 D' L F D L B2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2 B'
12. (22.86) F2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 R D' L U' B R2 F2


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 16, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-16
> avg of 12: 16.50
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Ayo nice times!!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

I just got a 39 as a PB.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I just got a 39 as a PB.


on 2x2.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 16, 2021)

yes!! 2x2 OH 10.252 PB!!!


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 16, 2021)

Beat my 10x10 by 1.13s, to 40:23.61.

Far more pleasingly, I *finally* beat my 4x4 PB which had stood for 8 months, even despite OLL parity. An 8.74s reduction to 3:11.71.


----------



## Rubuscu (Aug 16, 2021)

Finally achieved sub 20 average of 100 !!! It took me more than 5 months to get my first sub 20 average of 5 and my first sub 20 average of 100.
By the way, should I learn full OLL now?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 16, 2021)

A Perm said:


> By the way, should I learn full OLL now?


yes definitely


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 16, 2021)

9.76 ao100 :)
9.99 ao200 :D
10.20 ao1000 :(

just about a quarter of a second to go


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 17, 2021)

A Perm said:


> Finally achieved sub 20 average of 100 !!! It took me more than 5 months to get my first sub 20 average of 5 and my first sub 20 average of 100.
> By the way, should I learn full OLL now?View attachment 16650


Nice!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 17, 2021)

PB Ao5!

I'm also sub-18 now.


----------



## stwert (Aug 18, 2021)

Just did all 4 G perms in a row without messing up any of them (a first)! They have been by far the hardest perms to learn so far. Maybe it was dumb to learn all 4 at once?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

Just got a 1.413 Jb perm.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

A Perm said:


> Finally achieved sub 20 average of 100 !!! It took me more than 5 months to get my first sub 20 average of 5 and my first sub 20 average of 100.
> By the way, should I learn full OLL now?View attachment 16650


This motivates me _*SO *_much...
Real nice times. Damn, your fastest single in a Ao100 is 12!!! That's my PB!!!


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 18, 2021)

Took another 3m36s off my 13x13 PB, to 1h22m29s.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

Got a sub 1:40 second 4x4 PB!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 18, 2021)

First Ao5 with Hoya: 3:08.29


----------



## AvocadoCubez (Aug 18, 2021)

AvGalen said:


> The word algorithms should be banned. It sounds like "mathematical formulas" to many people and they think that is to difficult for them.
> 
> Why don't we just use the word "sequence" or even simpler "series of moves"?


Nah algorithms is a better word, it makes you sound smart


----------



## Waffles (Aug 19, 2021)

19.773 Roux single, you have no idea how much it took (3 solves with a 40 mean)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 19, 2021)

2:01.38 PB single first day of using Hoya.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 19, 2021)

First sub 2 single: 1:55.23


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-20
avg of 5: 16.28

Time List:
1. 17.53 U2 F R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 L U R2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 
2. 14.56 F2 D' F' D2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 B2 R D' B' U2 L B D' 
3. 16.75 U' B D F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R' D2 R' F2 D R' F' 
4. (17.87) R L D2 R' U B' R' F2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' 
5. (13.77) F L D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F L' B F2 D2 F' L


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-20
avg of 12: 15.89

Time List:
1. 17.53 U2 F R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 L U R2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 
2. 14.56 F2 D' F' D2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 B2 R D' B' U2 L B D' 
3. 16.75 U' B D F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R' D2 R' F2 D R' F' 
4. 17.87 R L D2 R' U B' R' F2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 B D2 F' 
5. 13.77 F L D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F L' B F2 D2 F' L 
6. 12.34[what] U2 B' U2 R B2 L' U B' L2 U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 L' D 
7. (23.34[bad solve]) U2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R F2 L' D2 R' U F' D' B R U F' D2 R' F2 
8. (8.90[near PB]) D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 B' D B2 L' D B2 L' D2 R' F 
9. 16.76 B R2 F U2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 L' F' L2 U F' U2 B2 D 
10. 11.14 R' B' D F' U' R' F' L B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U' D' 
11. 19.42 R B2 U2 R B2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U B L' D U2 F' L2 D2 R' 
12. 18.80 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 R' B D2 L' B2 R2


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 21, 2021)

ao200: 9.27


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 21, 2021)

Not so much an accomplishment, as an ego trip... 

Found a timer I hadn't used since last autumn, and enjoyed absolutely blowing those times away. 

A 25-33% improvement on bigger cubes in the space of less than a year!


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 21, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-21
avg of 5: 11.544

Time List:
14. 7.178 B2 D R2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R B U2 F2 R' U' L2 D2 R' B' 
15. (6.875) F2 B U' L2 U' L' F' L2 D F2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 R U2 D2 
16. 14.182 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 R2 U2 F D' L R F U B2 D' L' U2 
17. 13.272 U' L F D' R F' B' L' B' D2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 R 
18. (17.230) D F2 B' U2 F D L2 F' L F2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2
Finally, sub 7 PB after 3 months, so happy.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 21, 2021)

@HD Truong Giang A lot of the threads you are making could just be profile posts.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 21, 2021)

New 5x5 PB average with single: 1:54.68, 1:40.00. 
4 days after switching to Hoya


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 25, 2021)

I got the Average Movecount for CLS-
-0 = 7
-1 = 11
-2 = 7
-3 = 8
-4 = 8
-5 = 11
-6 = 7
-7 = 11
-8 = 11
-9 = 11
-10 = 7
-11 = 11
-12 = 7
-13 = 11
-14 = 11
-15 = 9
-16 = 13
-17 = 10
-18 = 7
-19 = 9
-20 = 9
-21 = 13
-22 = 10
-23 = 11
-24 = 11
-25 = 11
-26 = 11
Avg Movecount: 9.74074074





Sarah's Cubing Site — 3x3x3 — CLS Algorithms


Speedcuber Sarah Strong's collection of Rubik's Cube algorithms.



sarah.cubing.net


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 25, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> New 5x5 PB average with single: 1:54.68, 1:40.00.
> 4 days after switching to Hoya


Woah. Your 5x5 average is better then my 4x4 average.
New PB mean of 225
19.47 now I'm sub 20 yay


----------



## LBr (Aug 26, 2021)

2 Weeks ago I got a 7.77 single which was a simple winter variation (cancellation into antisune) then a pll skip


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 27, 2021)

PB 3x3 Ao5!

I had just gotten a PB Ao5 fail before this and some how rebounded.


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 27, 2021)

Finally broke the 40m barrier on 10x10, and by a clear minute! 

38:57.56, down from 40:23.61.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 28, 2021)

Just got a PB! 23.977


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 28, 2021)

14th OH sub10 single

9.84 D' F' L U R D' R2 L B D F2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2

x' // Inspection
U' R2 x U2 F' Rw' R' x' D // EOLine+1
U' R' U' R z U2 R U // LF
R U R' U' z' // LB
U R U R U R U2 R' // Right block??
U' R U R' L' U2 R U R' z R2 U R2 // ZBLL
3.86 tps

I'm not sure about the right block but its like the only solution I found that got me that ZBLL


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 29, 2021)

Another 2 mins off my 2-7 relay time, to 34:14.12.

More significantly, a whole 59s off my 9*9 to 26m5s!


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 29, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> First sub-10 with an N perm! (This makes the other N perm the only PLL case I haven't gotten a sub-10 single with yet, I think.)


Update: I have just now, finally, gotten a sub-10 single with the other N perm (Na).

I've actually had a handful more sub-10 singles with Nb since that post, so I guess Na is still the only PLL case I don't have _multiple_ sub-10 singles with yet… Given that I use OLLCP more than it makes sense to, that'll probably be a while.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 30, 2021)

first sub-9 Ao100!



Spoiler: times



generiert durch csTimer am 30.08.2021 (lösen von 2021-08-30 16:06:28 bis 2021-08-30 16:59:28)
Durchschnitt von 100: 8.99

Zeitenliste:
1. 8.51 U D' R F' R2 D' F' U F' B R2 F R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' L @2021-08-30 16:06:28
2. 7.99 R' U2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B2 D L B L' R U' B F2 D2 @2021-08-30 16:06:53
3. 9.03 L2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 B D2 B L2 D' L F' R' F2 R2 D L @2021-08-30 16:07:19
4. 8.92 B D R L' B R2 D' B R2 F2 R U2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' @2021-08-30 16:07:40
5. 8.41 D F' D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' B D2 R B' U2 F' R @2021-08-30 16:08:04
6. 10.17 F2 B' U' D B' R' F B2 D' L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 B' L2 @2021-08-30 16:08:30
7. 8.89 F2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U B D2 R2 U2 L' B R U F2 D' @2021-08-30 16:08:56
8. 9.63 F' D2 B R F2 R U2 R D2 F2 D2 U2 R U2 D R' F U L' B L' @2021-08-30 16:09:20
9. 8.92 F' U' L B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B L' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 @2021-08-30 16:09:45
10. (7.39) B' R U2 B R2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' F' R2 D' L R2 U' @2021-08-30 16:10:09
11. 7.95 L' B' U F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F U R D2 B2 L2 B @2021-08-30 16:10:31
12. 9.00 R' B D2 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F' R F2 U R' B' R' @2021-08-30 16:10:52
13. 9.64 U B D2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 D F' R2 U2 L' D2 F2 L @2021-08-30 16:11:16
14. 9.02 L' F L2 F U2 R B' U L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' R' L2 F @2021-08-30 16:11:38
15. (12.51) L U2 D F' U' B R' D L' R2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 D2 @2021-08-30 16:12:11
16. 9.07 F L' B' R B2 D' L U2 R2 L2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 @2021-08-30 16:12:40
17. 9.63 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L' D2 B2 F U' B' U' R' @2021-08-30 16:13:01
18. 8.32 B2 U' F2 D U' F2 U' B2 U L2 B U' F' D' F2 L U' B L' U @2021-08-30 16:13:23
19. 8.63 F L2 F U2 L' U R' D' R' L U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 R' D2 @2021-08-30 16:14:05
20. 8.61 R' U F R L2 F2 D' L R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' @2021-08-30 16:14:29
21. (11.94) D' B U2 R D2 L2 R B2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 U R' D2 B U' R' D' @2021-08-30 16:14:52
22. 7.72 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 D' R' D' U' F2 L D R2 B U @2021-08-30 16:15:17
23. 8.43 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F L2 B L' B2 D2 R2 @2021-08-30 16:15:37
24. 10.44 F D2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L' B D' L' D2 U2 L' @2021-08-30 16:15:57
25. (7.05) R2 U B2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 L D L2 F2 D U' R' @2021-08-30 16:16:19
26. 8.65 R' U B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' B' U L2 U2 L B2 U' @2021-08-30 16:16:39
27. 8.52 B' D' F L' D' F R2 U2 R B2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' @2021-08-30 16:17:00
28. 7.48 F' U D2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' D R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L U2 F2 R' @2021-08-30 16:17:35
29. 8.88 F' U' D2 F' D2 B' D2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' U' B R2 F2 D F @2021-08-30 16:17:58
30. 8.42 D R2 L B' R' D R' U B L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 @2021-08-30 16:18:21
31. 8.18 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B' D L U B' L' D U F' @2021-08-30 16:18:52
32. 10.58 D' B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' B' U' F' L D2 U' R B2 U' R @2021-08-30 16:19:16
33. 10.10 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' R U2 F2 U' L B' R2 U @2021-08-30 16:19:38
34. 9.70 L2 F U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 D R U B D2 R F' L' U @2021-08-30 16:20:02
35. 8.58 R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B L' F2 R2 B' F' D B' R' @2021-08-30 16:20:26
36. 8.46 L' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R D F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' @2021-08-30 16:20:57
37. 10.90 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' L F' R B' L2 D2 B' D @2021-08-30 16:21:19
38. 8.36 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B' F D' U2 F' D' R' U F' L @2021-08-30 16:21:48
39. (6.94) R D F U2 L2 F' U2 B F R2 D2 L2 U' B2 F L D' B2 D2 @2021-08-30 16:22:11
40. (7.31) U R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L F' R2 B D2 L R2 F' U @2021-08-30 16:22:30
41. 9.17 U' L2 F L2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 F' D' R U' R' U' R B2 R @2021-08-30 16:22:55
42. 8.96 B' L F2 R F' U2 D' F R U' R2 D' F2 D F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 @2021-08-30 16:23:19
43. 7.98 R2 B2 D U R2 U' L2 F2 D R' B R' B' L' U2 R' B F2 D' @2021-08-30 16:23:47
44. 8.49 U2 R D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U B' F' R' F L F' R' U @2021-08-30 16:24:10
45. 8.13 R2 B' F2 U L2 F2 D L2 U L2 U' R F L' F2 L' D F L @2021-08-30 16:24:30
46. 8.39 R' L' D B2 R L' B' U2 L' D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U F2 U L2 D2 @2021-08-30 16:24:52
47. 8.03 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L D B2 D' L' F' L2 @2021-08-30 16:25:14
48. (11.01) L F R U2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 R U2 F2 U B L D' U R U @2021-08-30 16:25:36
49. 9.11 L2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F R2 B D2 F' R D2 F2 R2 B D L D' F U @2021-08-30 16:26:02
50. 10.12 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B U2 L2 F' D2 U' F' R B' U2 L2 B' U B @2021-08-30 16:26:28
51. 9.09 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' L' U' L R' B' F L U R' @2021-08-30 16:38:01
52. 10.87 F2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L B2 F' L U' L D L R F D' B2 @2021-08-30 16:38:25
53. 8.06 R2 F L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U B U2 R' D F2 D F @2021-08-30 16:38:59
54. (11.25) B2 D2 B' U' B R B R2 D B2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B D @2021-08-30 16:39:27
55. 8.68 R D2 F U L2 D F D' L' U2 L2 U2 R D2 L U2 R D2 F2 D' @2021-08-30 16:39:54
56. (11.65) F' R D B2 F2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 B' F2 D2 U' F @2021-08-30 16:40:18
57. (7.31) B2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U L2 D R' D' L' B U L2 @2021-08-30 16:40:49
58. 9.21 D F2 L F' R2 F2 B D F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L B2 @2021-08-30 16:41:15
59. 9.95 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R' B' D2 B2 L B U L' B R' @2021-08-30 16:41:49
60. 9.61 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U R2 F2 L R' B' U' R' F' L' D' L' B2 @2021-08-30 16:42:12
61. 7.87 B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' U' R D2 R' B2 R B D @2021-08-30 16:42:36
62. 10.55 D L2 R2 U B2 D U L2 D' R2 B' D U' L U' B2 U2 B' L @2021-08-30 16:43:02
63. 9.99 U R F U D B2 L' F L2 F L2 B' R2 F U2 B' D2 B L2 U @2021-08-30 16:43:52
64. 9.49 L' B' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 D R2 B' D' L' U' R2 @2021-08-30 16:44:19
65. 9.73 L2 D2 U2 F L2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F' U F' D' R B2 L U @2021-08-30 16:44:43
66. 9.17 L U' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B' R D' F2 D B2 R @2021-08-30 16:45:06
67. 9.79 L U R' B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U' B F2 U2 L2 F' R2 @2021-08-30 16:45:28
68. 9.66 B D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 R' U' L' R' D2 B' F D2 U L2 @2021-08-30 16:45:55
69. 9.94 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B' F L' D F2 L' D' F L @2021-08-30 16:46:22
70. 8.50 R B2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U B' D' R' U2 R' B D' B' @2021-08-30 16:46:44
71. 8.24 R F' L2 F2 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 L B2 R U2 D L B D' L' R2 F @2021-08-30 16:47:14
72. 8.94 L2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B F U2 R' D2 B2 F' R D R' D2 U L' @2021-08-30 16:47:43
73. 8.41 B U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B L2 D2 F' U' B' D U R' U' B2 R2 U @2021-08-30 16:48:08
74. 7.76 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 B U2 F' L B' L' R U2 B' D F @2021-08-30 16:48:29
75. 9.26 F2 U F R2 B U2 L2 D L D F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U @2021-08-30 16:48:51
76. 8.28 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' B U2 R F D2 B' L R U' L @2021-08-30 16:49:25
77. 7.87 D2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F L B U2 B2 D U F' L2 @2021-08-30 16:49:50
78. 9.26 L' D2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 B D L' R2 B2 F2 D' L R' @2021-08-30 16:50:09
79. 8.43 F' R U R2 B' R D2 L D' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R @2021-08-30 16:50:34
80. 8.50 U B R2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R B L B' L' B F' D' @2021-08-30 16:50:55
81. 10.12 D' L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L' F' U' F D B2 F2 L' D B @2021-08-30 16:51:17
82. 8.47 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' U' B2 U' B' U L' @2021-08-30 16:51:45
83. 8.12 L2 U' B2 U' D2 R' U F' D F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L @2021-08-30 16:52:13
84. 8.76 R U2 L' F2 D' R F D' R B' U2 R2 F L2 F' B2 L2 U2 D2 B @2021-08-30 16:52:38
85. 9.90 U2 R L U R D2 F2 U' B' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 L U2 R B2 R' F2 @2021-08-30 16:53:03
86. 8.84 F' L' U L2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R F' U2 B L B2 @2021-08-30 16:53:29
87. 8.43 D B' R' L2 D L2 R2 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 F' L' D U2 R2 F L' @2021-08-30 16:53:51
88. 7.48 F' U' B2 L D' B2 D2 R F B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 @2021-08-30 16:54:12
89. 9.54 L2 B' L D2 L' F2 U F' D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2 D B2 @2021-08-30 16:54:33
90. 8.88 D R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F2 U' L F' U' B2 L R F @2021-08-30 16:54:56
91. 9.80 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 L F2 D2 R D' B D' L' B D2 B' D @2021-08-30 16:55:16
92. 8.70 R' F' R' D' F2 R' U F B' R B2 U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 @2021-08-30 16:55:49
93. 9.09 L B U' D B U' F B U' R' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' @2021-08-30 16:56:13
94. 9.40 L F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D R D B D' F2 L @2021-08-30 16:56:36
95. 9.90 U' L' F' U2 F B2 L' D B' L2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 F D2 B L2 @2021-08-30 16:57:07
96. 10.86+ D' U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' F' U2 R' U F' R2 F2 U B' @2021-08-30 16:57:31
97. 8.91 R B2 F2 D L2 D U B2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D L' R2 U' B @2021-08-30 16:58:03
98. 9.52 R2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F D' F' U B' U' F' R F' L B2 @2021-08-30 16:58:26
99. 9.44 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D' F' U L' D' B F2 R F2 U' R' @2021-08-30 16:58:56
100. 8.03 U' L2 B2 R' F U' R' B' R' F B' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 @2021-08-30 16:59:28


----------



## LBr (Aug 30, 2021)

4x4 PB - 40.87


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 30, 2021)

I failed a mo3 pb but was able to clutch it out and get my ao5 instead


Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-30
avg of 5: 8.20

Time List:
(9.42), 8.27, 7.73, (7.47), 8.61

mo3 here is 7.82 and by pb is 7.81. Previous ao5 was 8.22


----------



## CFOPSubber (Aug 30, 2021)

Just broke 4 seconds on 2x2


----------



## CFOP INC (Aug 31, 2021)

I got a 3x3 pb of 5.813 it was a double x-cross with anti sune oll with a pll skip.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2021)

3x3 PB ao5! (with a DNF)

1. 11.01 L R2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F R2 D' L U B' R2 B'
2. 12.17 D' F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' F U L2 D L R U2 B' D'
3. 12.48 D2 F' D2 F2 L D2 F2 L B U2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2
4. (DNF(14.95)) F' R' F R2 D2 B D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F' U' R2 F2 D2 F L U' L2
5. (10.70) U' F' B2 D2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 R2 B' D' L' B2 D R' F
Average: 11.89


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 31, 2021)

Not sure whether this is an accomplishment but... 

Had an easy eocross into amazing lookahead and tps during f2l and quickly executed my ocll. I got an E perm which was kinda sad but I recognised it straight away and... had a pop on the second-last move. I fixed it quickly but got a 17. My second sub-10 fail ever (I still don't have a sub-10)  

Here's the scramble: F' L2 U' R U2 B' L2 U' F' B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 31, 2021)

38.265 ao5


----------



## Waffles (Sep 1, 2021)

Got 2 sub 2 minute Megaminx solves but ruined the mo3 with a 2:47.xx where I dropped the cube and messed up a bunch of stuff. It wasn’t that far off PB (2:04.17), coming in at 2:05.xx because of the solve before, but that was from yesterday


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 1, 2021)

hasn't been active here for awhile but got a new 3x3 PB 21.344


----------



## J41 (Sep 2, 2021)

Finally broke the 16 second single mark!

Time: 15.52
Scramble: D2 B U2 R2 D2 R B2 L B2 R' U2 R' B2 U R D' R' D' R' F'


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 2, 2021)

Got a nice PB, out of the blue. Whit cross 
11.54
D2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 B' R U' B2 F2 U2 F L D2
I have no idea how I got this. Do the cross into the checker board pattern and it will be an x cross. Do Red green pair then orange green. Do 2 look OLL and get a PLL skip!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 2, 2021)

sub 1 jb perm


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 2, 2021)

All my PLLs are now Sub-1, but I can't consistently sub 1 Ra, so maybe I should work on that. Also started learning ZZ this week, and I still will have to experiment with it a little more, but I will definitely use it for OH. Two hands is undecided


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 4, 2021)

20m33s on 8x8, a 12s improvement. 

Wow, just set a new PB for 3x3... 45.57s!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 4, 2021)

New 5x5 PB: 1:36.71


----------



## HORSE (Sep 5, 2021)

avg100 sub18 by yellow bird

统计信息由DCTimer生成于2021-09-05
完成次数/尝试次数：100/100
总平均：17.785 (σ = 2.14)
去尾平均：17.872 (σ = 1.79) 1
最快5次去尾平均：15.337
最快12次去尾平均：16.638
最快单次：11.306
最慢单次：21.120
成绩列表：
1. 16.356 R' B2 R D' B2 L' B' D' R2 U' F' L R2 B L F2 L2 D2 L' R D2 U L D U2
2. 17.867 F D2 F U' B' D R2 F U2 R D2 L' R' B2 F' R D' F' R D2 U2 L2 D U2 R2
3. 16.655 B2 D2 B U2 L D' B' D' L B F D U2 B F' U2 R2 B F' U' B L R' D2 L2
4. 15.880 D' U2 F L R D' B' F' L R F D' U R B F' L' R' F' U' B D' R B2 U'
5. 19.790 R2 D R2 D2 U2 R2 B L' D B R B2 R' U F' R2 B2 F D2 L R' D U2 L' B
6. 19.259 L' R' D F' D' B F R' U R2 B2 L2 R' U' R' B2 R D' B2 R2 D2 U R2 B' R2
7. 17.008 L' F D2 L D R' B D2 R2 D R' F' L2 D2 U' R' U2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L R D F2
8. 17.115 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R F2 D' R2 F U' R D2 L' R B D R' D' U B2 D R'
9. 20.745 U' B' F' L' F2 D B D U' B2 L F U F' U R D' F' U L F2 L2 F2 R D2
10. 16.742 R' F D2 F D2 F U' F' U' R2 F' R2 B U L2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 F L' U2 B' D2
11. 19.789 U R D2 U L2 R' B D' U' L' D L U' B U B2 L B2 R' F D2 U F R2 B'
12. 19.137 B R B D2 B2 L2 B' R2 D F2 L' U2 F D' U B2 F' R D L' D' R2 B L2 D'
13. 20.004 R' F' D F' L' U' B L2 R B' L R F D' B' U2 F2 D' U L R D U B2 R
14. 16.481 D2 L D R' F R' B2 D U R2 F2 L2 R U2 B' R' D' L2 R' D2 B R D' U F'
15. 17.913 D' U B' R B R2 D U F' D' U L2 B' D U2 B R U B2 D R' F' D2 L' U
16. 18.970 U B R' U' L' R B U2 B U' B' U' L R U' B' L' D2 U' F L' F2 R' D U2
17. 20.755 F2 R B' U' B' R2 U2 L2 F D2 U L R D' U L' D F2 D2 R2 B' U R F U
18. 16.784 B2 F L' D2 U F2 D' U' B2 U L2 R U' B' U2 L2 R' B' F2 L F2 R' D2 B' F2
19. 19.367 U2 R' B2 R' D F D2 U R D F2 D2 B' L' U2 R F2 L' B F2 D L R2 F2 R2
20. 18.091 L2 B L2 R D' U F' R' F' L B' U L R2 B' U2 R2 B L' F D' U R' D2 F
21. 18.362 L' R U2 B2 R D2 U B' F2 D2 B2 F' D2 B2 D U2 R B2 R' F' D2 U2 L2 D U2
22. 16.189 F L F R' U2 L' B2 F' U F' L2 D' L R U2 B D' R2 F2 R F2 D L' D2 B2
23. 21.085 L2 R2 B' U2 R' B U' F' L B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B' U B2 D2 R F' D' L2 F' R2
24. 19.706 L' U' R' D2 U2 L' R' U2 L' F L2 B' L' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 U' F R2 F' D' U L
25. 14.537 D U' R D U2 F U' F' D' U' F' L' F2 L' R' B2 D2 L U B F' R2 B' D R2
26. 16.884 D B F2 R' B' D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B D2 B2 D U R U2 L' R U2 F D2 U2 F2
27. 19.530 R' F2 L D R U' F2 D' U B F L' R D2 U L' B' D2 U2 B R2 F D2 L' R'
28. 15.907 L2 D U' L2 B2 F U R B' D' R' B L' B' R' B D2 U L' D L' B F2 L U
29. 16.813 B2 L F D' L U2 L U L R2 B' L D U' L B F D U B' U2 L2 R2 F D'
30. 15.978 B' R2 D2 L2 U B F L' B' F2 U2 B' F U2 L2 D' U' L' D2 U L' R2 U' B2 F2
31. 19.258 F D2 F' D2 U B' F L' R B' L2 R B' U2 R' D B D' L2 R' D2 L' U' L2 D'
32. 12.445 R2 B' D2 F' L U' L' F' D B2 F' D F L2 F L' R' U' R' F' R' B2 F' L U
33. 14.934 D F L2 U L B L2 R B2 L2 B2 U' B' D F' U' L2 R' U2 B D' L' D2 R2 B2
34. 20.451 R D2 U2 R D' B2 F' L B2 F L R F R F L U2 L U2 L B R' D B2 F'
35. 19.751 B2 R' D' U' F R' B' R2 F2 U R' D' L2 R U' F' D2 B2 F' L U L F2 L2 U
36. 15.367 B2 F D' R D' U' B' U2 R' D2 B D2 U' F2 U' L U2 R2 B' F2 D B' R2 U2 B'
37. 19.126 L2 R' D L B2 L B' U' R2 B' L2 D F U R' F' L' F' D B R2 D2 L' F2 D
38. 15.506 U' F D2 R U2 L2 F' L2 U B2 L U' B' L' B' D2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 U' F2 D2 F
39. 14.505 B D' U B' L F' R B2 L2 R' B' L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L B F' R B2 D U' B' D
40. 15.138 B U L R2 F D' B' F L2 U B U L' B' F2 L' F2 L' R D' U' F2 R2 D2 B2
41. 18.205 R D L' R2 B F' D' L2 D' U2 F2 L F2 D' U' F D U' R2 D F2 L2 F' U R
42. 17.897 R2 U' L' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' R B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' B2 F'
43. 21.120 B2 U2 L R' U' B2 R U L2 R2 D' F' R2 U' R' D2 L' B2 U' L2 U R' F2 L' R
44. 18.528 U' F' R B2 R2 B D F' L' F U F L B D' R2 B2 F' U2 R' D L2 R2 U' B
45. 16.299 U' B L D' U' L2 U2 F2 R U B' U B D' B' D2 U2 F D' L' F' D2 L D' B'
46. 16.647 L' R' U' B D U F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D' B' D F2 R F' D2 R2 D2 U R' B F R
47. 15.517 U' B2 F2 L' F2 L' B' F2 U L2 D B' D' L' B F' L D2 U' L2 B F2 R' B U'
48. 19.930 L2 B2 L2 R' F' R D2 L2 U2 B' R' B' F L D B' F' R' U B F R U L F
49. 20.773 F2 R' D2 B' L2 F2 D B F' L' U B' F' D' R' D2 R' B' D2 B' F' L2 R' F2 U'
50. 17.336 L' U2 F' L R2 F2 R' F2 D' F' U2 B L' F R' U L2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 F L2 F
51. 14.297 L F D' L R2 B D' L B' F2 L' B2 D' U B2 D L2 U L2 B2 F U L' D U'
52. 14.698 B2 R' B' R U2 F2 D B F2 D2 L D' B U2 B' L' F' L' F L2 U B D R2 B
53. 19.904 D' B' D B' L F' D B2 F L R2 F L' R' D2 R' F U2 B' R B D' R2 U' B
54. 19.444 L' R2 U2 B2 D' F D2 U' L B2 F' U B F2 D' U' F2 L R' D2 F' D B2 F R'
55. 18.559 B' F L' R' D' R2 U2 F L' D2 U B' F2 U' R B' F L' B' D2 L2 F R' B2 L
56. 13.618 R2 D' R' B2 D2 L' U' R2 F L' R B' D2 U L D L' R B F' U F' U F2 R2
57. 18.016 U2 R D' R D' U R D U F2 L R2 B F D' L U' B2 D2 L2 D2 U B' D U
58. 20.730 F R' D' U2 L' R U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' D' U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L R U B2 L' B U
59. 13.565 B' R2 F2 D U R D R B' R' B2 F' U F2 R D L' F' D' B2 F2 U L R2 B
60. 17.945 U B' R2 U R' F U F2 L2 D2 R' B' F2 D' U' B2 F D' B R2 U' F U' R2 D
61. 18.624 B' R2 F R' B' F D R2 B' U R' U B' F' L B F U' L R2 U2 B L' F2 L'
62. 19.449 L2 R2 U R' F2 D' L2 B2 D U2 B L2 R' F' R' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 D' U' B
63. 19.579 L' U R2 B' F' D' U' L U R' D L2 R' F R2 F2 L' D' F2 U F L' B2 D' U
64. 17.055 D' R F L2 R' D' F' L U' R U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' D U L' D L2 B' L
65. 16.175 B2 R D B' F2 R D' U' L B L2 R B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R B L' B' D' L' B2
66. 20.193 U2 L' F R2 U R' D2 L R B' L' R' D' R' U' L2 U' B2 F2 U R F2 L F' R
67. 16.706 D L2 B L2 U' R U' F' L' U' B L B2 U' B2 F D' R2 B F D2 F' U2 F R'
68. 14.995 D2 L2 F' U2 R' D U' B U' L D2 L U2 B2 F2 D' U2 B F R2 U' F' L R F2
69. 21.074 L2 B' F2 R2 F R D' L2 D' U F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' B L2 R B' F R' U B' U2
70. 16.134 U2 B R B' F' D F2 D' R' B2 U L U' L F L2 U F2 U2 B' D L B2 D2 U
71. 19.861 R D' R2 D L' U2 L' R2 B L' R2 B2 F2 D R B F2 U R B2 R B L2 D F
72. 15.741 B U B' L2 B F2 U' F L U' L2 D L2 D F' L2 D2 R D2 U' F L R' F R'
73. 19.399 B L' U' B' R2 B L F' R F2 L' R2 U L R2 F2 L D F2 U B2 L2 R2 B2 R2
74. 18.650 B' D B' F2 L R2 D L2 R F2 U2 L U2 L2 F' U F2 D' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L
75. 17.577 R' F' D U' F D U L2 F L2 B R' U2 B L' F2 D' B D2 F' U' B F' U2 B'
76. 15.286 R B' D' B' R' B2 D' F2 D2 L' R2 F D' U' B2 L2 R U B2 D2 U' F D2 L' R2
77. 18.109 B U2 B' D' R D U2 F' U R B' L F D' L' D2 U2 L2 F2 U' F U B2 U' L'
78. 20.344 F2 R2 F' L D2 L U' F2 R2 D' L2 R' U2 B' F2 L2 U L2 R D' U2 F2 L' R' U
79. 17.236 L2 D' L' F' L R2 B2 F2 R2 F U' B D U B' L R F' R' F' D2 B' U' B L2
80. 20.308 F' R2 D R' U' B F' L R B L R2 F' U L' U2 F2 U' L U' L2 B' F R B2
81. 20.733 B F R' B R2 F' D2 R2 F' R U R2 D B2 L' U' L' B F R' D2 U2 F' D2 L'
82. 20.391 D' R' D' U B F2 R' U2 B' F L D2 R2 D' F2 R' B U L R' D F U L' R
83. 20.698 L B2 F R2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 D' U' L2 R2 D' U2 B R' D' U2 R D2 B F' R F
84. 16.643 D R' D2 B F U' L B2 D U B2 U2 F R B L' D2 U F' D F U L' R' F2
85. 20.220 U2 F' U B' D U' R D L' B L B L2 B' F D2 U' F2 U F2 U' B' U2 R2 D2
86. 19.721 B' L' D B2 L R2 D L D U L' R2 F2 D2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 U2 L R D2 B' L'
87. 11.306 L B' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B F2 R2 D2 R D' U2 B' F2 U R2 D2 B' R' U F R B
88. 18.526 D' L2 D2 U2 R' U' L' F L2 D2 B D' B F2 U' L' F D2 F2 U' B L2 R F D'
89. 16.455 L' B' U F L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D U B2 L R B2 R' D U R U B2 F2 D' L' F2
90. 16.961 U F2 D' R F L2 B L2 D U B D' F2 D F' R' D F L F2 U' F U2 B' U'
91. 19.928 L' D2 B2 F' D U R' D2 L' F' L2 R' U L2 R' D2 U2 B L2 F L R D L2 F2
92. 17.590 R D' R B' F2 D' F2 R2 B' F U2 B2 F2 D U2 B F' U B' D L' R2 B' R' B'
93. 14.318 R2 U2 L D' B' L R2 U2 B' R' B' L2 R2 F D2 U B2 D U L2 R' F' L' D F2
94. 15.868 B2 D' U2 L2 B D' U L' D' F L2 R2 B' U L F' D' U' L' D U R' B2 U2 R'
95. 18.930 F R B' D2 B2 R D B U F L F' L D2 B2 D' U B2 L' R2 B F' U' L2 F'
96. 16.023 R' U' B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L R' B' U' B D2 R' D2 B U' L2 B2 F' R
97. 17.464 B' L D2 U B' U2 L2 B' L' D2 U2 R U B F U' B' R2 F2 D' L B F2 D F2
98. 17.145 B2 L R2 B2 U2 R' B2 D F U2 B F' L' R' B2 R' B2 U F U' R F' D U L
99. 20.073 R U2 B F2 U' F2 L' D' F L' D2 F L2 F' R F2 D U R2 F2 R U' R D2 U'
100. 17.826 B2 F' L F R2 U F' U2 L U' R' B2 R' F L' R2 B L' R2 B2 L2 B2 F U' R


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 5, 2021)

Just got a 1.31 Jb. Also for non-cubing accomplishments I completed Rayman Legends.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 5, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Yay! First sub-10! PLL Skip
> 
> 9.84 B2 D' U' R2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 U' R D' F R' F2 U L' U2 F' L
> 
> Finally!



9.999 ao1k
I am sub 10


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 5, 2021)

4x4 PB single. Not only was this my first sub-1 but it was also my first sub-1:05 beating my PB by 10 seconds! It wasn't super lucky and actually could have been better but I decided to do a RUSsian U-perm for some reason. I'm also finally sub-1:20 on 4x4.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 6, 2021)

PB3(?), 15th sub10

9.12 L U F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U R' U' F' L2 F' L D2 F2

x' // Inspection
U' L' U x' R2 U' z U2 z' D // EOLine
z U R U' R U' R' U' z' // LF
U R U' R' U' L' // LB
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 // RB
U' R U R' // RF
U' z R' U' R z' R U' L U R' U2 // ZBLL

42 HTM, 4.60 TPS


13.94 ao100
13.62 ao50
both first sub14s (from 14.27 and 14.08 respectively)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2021)

My 3x3 session hit 10,000 solves today. The average was 16.13, which is definitely higher than my global average.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 6, 2021)

New 4x4 PB
1:17.17
Very nice centers and double edge pairing.
OLL parity in the end though.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 6, 2021)

New 3x3 PB! 24.78!


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 6, 2021)

Just broke 8m for the first time on 6x6. 

7:58.86


----------



## John_NOTgood (Sep 6, 2021)

Took me soo long, but I've finally got my first Sub 40 ao5 on 4x4

Also breaking my previous PB single:

Generado por csTimer+ el 2021-09-06
*Avg de 5: 37.37*

Lista de tiempos:
1. 38.55 
B2 D2 L' U' B2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 F D' F U' B L' U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B' R U2 B2 Uw2 F R2 Uw2 F' R Uw' U F' R' Rw D2 B Rw L Fw' U2 Rw 

2. (43.61) 
U R L2 F' U F' R' U B U' B2 D B2 D F2 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 Fw2 R F2 Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 L2 D' L' Uw2 R D' Fw' U' F L R' U Rw D' Fw' Rw2 Uw D Fw 

3. 36.55 
L' F L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 L' D' F' D2 B' R' F D Fw2 L Uw2 U2 L Uw2 L' F' L2 B2 Rw2 B' Uw D F2 Uw' B' U' Fw Rw Uw D' Fw F2 

4. 37.00* (Rolling average was 39.72)* 
D' L D R F' B U L D' B U2 B L2 F2 U2 D2 F' D2 B L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 B' Uw2 L2 F2 R L' F Rw2 R2 Uw L2 U F' Uw Rw' U' Rw2 F2 Rw' B' F' 

*5. (34.16)* U2 B2 R U2 F2 L R2 B2 R B' R' B' D' B2 D2 B R F' Rw2 D2 Fw2 L Uw2 F' Rw2 F R F2 D2 L2 Uw R L Uw2 F2 Fw' D Fw2 Uw' D U2 R'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 6, 2021)

Well today is a big day.



I completely crushed all my previous PB averages. The Ao5 PB was by .90 which is pretty huge. Ao12 is about .6, Ao50 is by .3 and Ao100 by .14.

My mean was also finally lowered below 18



Also the Ao5 had a counting +2. The 14.06 has an amazing scramble but I got really shaky and nervous, made some unnecessary turns, and got a lot of lockups.

Edit: Solves done on the Qiyi MS.


----------



## unirox13 (Sep 9, 2021)

I got the 3x3 mixup, skewb mixup 2, and the mf8 Grilles II, puzzles earlier this week. Today I managed to solve all three of them without having to cheat. Solving new puzzles using skills from other puzzles and intuition is always an awesome feeling for me.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 11, 2021)

WB 3x3x4 ao12 21.32 (former was 21.57 lmao):

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-11
avg of 12: 21.32

Time List:
1. 23.24 L2 U2 R2 B2 M2 U2 u2 M2 B2 U' M2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 u2 L2 u' S2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' M2 F2 L2 u' U2 F2 L2 F2 M2 u' U' 
2. 22.91 F2 u' R2 u' B2 M2 S2 U2 R2 U2 R2 u U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 S2 U F2 u2 L2 U2 R2 S2 U' F2 U M2 F2 u S2 U' S2 U2 L2 U' u2 
3. (33.38) S2 U F2 R2 F2 u2 B2 U' R2 B2 u' F2 U B2 M2 U2 L2 B2 U' S2 R2 U2 u2 M2 U B2 u' U B2 M2 u2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 u2 
4. 19.35 F2 M2 u2 F2 R2 B2 M2 U F2 u U' F2 U2 u L2 U' u' R2 B2 M2 u' S2 M2 u' S2 M2 u' F2 u M2 u M2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 
5. (18.01)  M2 B2 L2 F2 R2 S2 L2 B2 M2 F2 U2 F2 U' M2 u2 F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 u2 M2 F2 u L2 u F2 R2 u' U2 S2 L2 U u' R2 F2 U S2 M2 
6. 20.77 M2 u S2 M2 U2 u M2 F2 u R2 U2 u S2 M2 u R2 S2 L2 u' U' R2 u' B2 R2 U2 S2 U u2 F2 u' M2 B2 L2 u B2 U2 F2 u2 M2 F2 
7. 20.08 S2 R2 B2 u' U L2 S2 u2 M2 u' M2 F2 L2 F2 u B2 U M2 U2 u' F2 U' R2 S2 u R2 S2 u R2 u L2 u' F2 u2 U' L2 S2 M2 u' F2 
8. 22.76 U2 u' F2 R2 U2 L2 S2 u S2 R2 S2 U2 L2 u' U' B2 M2 F2 M2 S2 L2 F2 M2 S2 U M2 U2 R2 S2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 u' R2 S2 u F2 U' 
9. 19.39 u U L2 F2 U B2 u' R2 U u2 R2 S2 M2 u' F2 L2 S2 R2 S2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 S2 u' B2 U S2 L2 U' u' M2 u' B2 U2 L2 U2 
10. 21.19 u2 U' R2 U' M2 F2 M2 S2 u L2 U2 R2 S2 u' S2 u L2 B2 U' u2 M2 U2 L2 U F2 u' M2 F2 u2 B2 u2 M2 B2 M2 u2 B2 u2 B2 M2 U2 
11. 22.30 R2 B2 M2 u2 M2 U' L2 U' S2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' M2 U M2 B2 u' F2 M2 u2 L2 u L2 B2 M2 B2 R2 U2 S2 U' S2 U F2 M2 S2 U u' S2 
12. 21.22 B2 U' R2 U2 u2 L2 U S2 R2 B2 u' U S2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 S2 U' M2 U' L2 B2 u' M2 U F2 u U' L2 u' S2 L2 S2 M2 B2 u2 L2 U'

Pretty much one year after I got my first 3x3x4 lol. 

"Requires no skill at all" cit.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Sep 11, 2021)

I hate myself so much...
Sub 6 fail PB

Lista de tiempos:
1. 6.20 B D2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 L F2 R B2 D B U2 R U' F2 D' R2

On white cross, OLL skip to JB , got confused and locked execution and AUF :c


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 12, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Well today is a big day.
> 
> View attachment 16930
> 
> ...


that ao5 is sub mine!! congrats!!


----------



## Plutark (Sep 12, 2021)

I got some nice YruRU PBs
single: 14.94
mo3; 17.46
ao5: 19.18
ao12: 20.41
ao100: 22.20


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

4x4 1.16 pb


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

2x2 mo3, ao5, ao12, ao100 PBs: 5.38 (mo3), 5.43 (ao5), 6.44 (ao12), 8.23 (ao100).


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 13, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> 4x4 1.16 pb


Darn it. Mine is 1:17.


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 13, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Wow, just set a new PB for 3x3... 45.57s!


First sub 45s, at 43.47!


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 13, 2021)

3x3x4 tied WB ao5 and WB ao12:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-13
avg of 5: 18.27

Time List:
1. 18.52 u S2 U u L2 U2 M2 U2 u M2 F2 U' B2 M2 F2 L2 S2 u' F2 L2 F2 u' L2 U' M2 S2 u' B2 R2 U2 R2 u R2 U2 S2 M2 U2 u2 S2 U 
2. (20.41) B2 R2 S2 R2 u M2 B2 U' R2 B2 u' F2 u' B2 L2 B2 M2 U' F2 u2 R2 F2 M2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 M2 u R2 U2 u' B2 u B2 M2 S2 
3. (17.51) u U' F2 u' M2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 u B2 u' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' M2 F2 M2 B2 L2 u2 L2 U' S2 M2 U F2 R2 U' u' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' 
4. 18.73 F2 L2 S2 U2 L2 u L2 B2 u' M2 U' M2 F2 R2 F2 M2 U' u S2 L2 S2 u S2 L2 S2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' M2 u2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 M2 u 
5. 17.56 U' u F2 R2 S2 L2 S2 U2 F2 R2 U u S2 U u2 M2 u2 L2 u L2 S2 u2 F2 U' M2 U R2 B2 u2 U2 F2 u2 B2 M2 F2 L2 S2 R2 F2 U'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-09-13
avg of 12: 19.48

Time List:
1. 18.40 L2 u2 M2 F2 R2 S2 M2 u2 R2 u' L2 U2 L2 F2 M2 U' F2 u2 R2 u' M2 F2 U u M2 S2 R2 U2 S2 L2 u L2 S2 U2 u' S2 L2 S2 U2 S2 
2. 19.21 M2 S2 L2 U2 R2 U u2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 u2 F2 u' U' L2 u' U' B2 u B2 u' R2 F2 M2 S2 L2 S2 u' U' F2 L2 S2 U2 L2 F2 R2 u2 M2 
3. 18.52 u S2 U u L2 U2 M2 U2 u M2 F2 U' B2 M2 F2 L2 S2 u' F2 L2 F2 u' L2 U' M2 S2 u' B2 R2 U2 R2 u R2 U2 S2 M2 U2 u2 S2 U 
4. 20.41 B2 R2 S2 R2 u M2 B2 U' R2 B2 u' F2 u' B2 L2 B2 M2 U' F2 u2 R2 F2 M2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 M2 u R2 U2 u' B2 u B2 M2 S2 
5. (17.51) u U' F2 u' M2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 u B2 u' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' M2 F2 M2 B2 L2 u2 L2 U' S2 M2 U F2 R2 U' u' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' 
6. 18.73 F2 L2 S2 U2 L2 u L2 B2 u' M2 U' M2 F2 R2 F2 M2 U' u S2 L2 S2 u S2 L2 S2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' M2 u2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 M2 u 
7. 17.56 U' u F2 R2 S2 L2 S2 U2 F2 R2 U u S2 U u2 M2 u2 L2 u L2 S2 u2 F2 U' M2 U R2 B2 u2 U2 F2 u2 B2 M2 F2 L2 S2 R2 F2 U' 
8. 18.98 L2 U2 L2 u M2 F2 R2 U2 B2 u R2 u' L2 U' u S2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' M2 U2 M2 u L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 u2 U' R2 u2 M2 u L2 B2 R2 
9. 19.60 B2 u' R2 B2 R2 B2 u2 M2 S2 L2 F2 M2 u2 L2 u2 R2 S2 u2 U L2 U2 M2 B2 L2 U L2 S2 R2 F2 M2 B2 M2 S2 u2 R2 u' S2 u U2 R2 
10. 23.42 S2 U' B2 M2 u2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 u' U' M2 u' M2 U2 L2 S2 U' R2 U2 R2 u U' B2 M2 u2 S2 M2 u2 S2 u2 M2 S2 u2 B2 M2 U' L2 u' 
11. (23.47) u2 U' B2 u' U2 L2 u' R2 B2 M2 F2 U' u2 B2 L2 B2 u' S2 L2 B2 U2 u2 F2 u' L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 u' L2 U' F2 U2 S2 u' L2 U 
12. 20.01 L2 S2 u' U F2 u F2 M2 u B2 u' R2 B2 R2 u' B2 R2 B2 R2 u' U B2 U R2 S2 u B2 U' S2 u2 L2 B2 u B2 R2 F2 M2 u R2 u'

Kekw.


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 19, 2021)

generiert durch csTimer am 19.09.2021 (lösen von 2021-09-19 12:31:09 bis 2021-09-19 12:32:39)
Durchschnitt von 5: 7.76

Zeitenliste:
1. 7.77 B U2 R L2 B2 L U' F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 U @2021-09-19 12:31:09 
2. (9.17) F2 L D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B' R2 F' R' U' B2 R' D2 U R' @2021-09-19 12:31:31 
3. 7.95 R B' U2 D' R' U F' U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D @2021-09-19 12:31:53 
4. 7.56 R L U B2 D R D R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F D2 L' F @2021-09-19 12:32:15 
5. (5.43) L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 R' B' L U R' F' U @2021-09-19 12:32:39

good ao5, including my new PB single of 5.43 and mo3 (6.98)
slowly approaching the 5 second barrier, hopefully that will be broken this year

1. 5.43 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 R' B' L U R' F' U @2021-09-19 12:32:39

x' z2
U R r' y' U R' U R' F // xcross
L' U L2 U' L' // f2l2
U R U' R' U' R U R' // f2l3
y' U R U R' // f2l4
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U' // oll


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 19, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-19
avg of 5: 7.77

Time List:
1. 7.83 B L2 B D2 B U2 F L2 F2 L2 D' L R' U2 L2 U F' D2 B' F 
2. 7.48 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B' U L' B D F R2 D' U' F2 
3. (9.26) D2 R F2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 U' B U' R F' U2 B F 
4. 8.01 L B2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R F2 L U F' L' D F2 
5. (7.45) L' D' F' U2 B D2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' D' U L B' R' D2 U'

PB ao5 + it's my first sub-7 ao5.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 20, 2021)

20th sub-7
First sub-6

1. 5.56 L U F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 D F' D' L R' B2 L' D'


----------



## gruuby (Sep 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-19
avg of 5: 10.673

Time List:
1. 10.740 B' R' B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 F2 D' R2 D R' U2 F' D2 R2 
2. 11.020 U F2 L U2 F' D2 F' U2 F U2 B L2 F' D R2 B2 F' L' B' F2 
3. (11.490) D2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U F U' B' D' B2 D2 L R 
4. 10.260 D' L2 F' R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U' F' D2 U2 R U' L U' 
5. (10.120) B2 D2 U2 L R U2 L2 R' F2 U2 R' D' R U2 B' D' L2 B D'

New PB ao5 after 4 months of not breaking it. Pretty happy.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 20, 2021)

first sub-1 minute 2x2 blind solve
Highlighted scramble is used scramble for this blind solve


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 20, 2021)

2BLD PB (scramble on top was scramble used): Recon: (y) GCRKOJ
Method: Old Pochmann


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 21, 2021)

Another 2BLD PB (x EIBST) with my letters memo recon







of course old pochmann


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 21, 2021)

Another slight improvement to my 7x7 PB, to 11:37.21. 

Also, getting a 15x15 soon, expect it'll take me 2.5-3 hours to solve!


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 22, 2021)

New 2bld PB

String: (UDU) (z2 y) (CLL with no AUF)


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 22, 2021)

ANOTHER 2BLD PB
OVKBV (my letters memo)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 22, 2021)

3x3 PB single 10.51. Finally below my hand scramble PB. First sub-11.

Old overall PB (on a hand scramble) was 11.12 and my previous scramble generated PB was 11.91. So it clearly crushes both. It wasn't super lucky but I did get a PLL skip.



Spoiler



**TheCubingCuber347 PB**

B U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D' U F2 L' D' B' L2 B2 U' L' B2



z y' // Inspection
U L2 R F2 U2 r U' r' d' R' F R / // xcross (12)
D (R U R' U') R U R' D' // 2nd pair (9)
U R' U R // 3rd pair (4)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (11)
U F R U R' U' F' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R U' // LL (17)


53STM / 10.51sec =5.04TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=...-_F-_U-_F-_r_U_R-_U-_r-_F_R_U-_//_LL_%2817%29 )


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> View attachment 17159
> 
> 3x3 PB single 10.51. Finally below my hand scramble PB. First sub-11.
> 
> ...


that 1LLL noice


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 22, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> that 1LLL noice


Sometimes 2-look OLL can come in handy.

I did a few more solves after that and got a mo3 PB of 13.31, Ao5 PB 13.78 and an Ao12 PB 14.60! I just realized that my mean for the session rn is 15.97 with 24 solves. My current Ao25 PB is 16.22 so I will 100% beat it next solve.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Sometimes 2-look OLL can come in handy.
> 
> I did a few more solves after that and got a mo3 PB of 13.31, Ao5 PB 13.78 and an Ao12 PB 14.60! I just realized that my mean for the session rn is 15.97 with 24 solves. My current Ao25 PB is 16.22 so I will 100% beat it next solve.


OOPS method lol

you can beat it i believe in you


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440826947475423233
first on cam 2BLD solve 39.03 even tho I average 1:30 2BLD.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> View attachment 17159
> 
> 3x3 PB single 10.51. Finally below my hand scramble PB. First sub-11.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh I wish I broke my PB! (11.54)


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 25, 2021)

I've rarely mentioned 2x2, mainly because I haven't broken my PB for more than a year, but today I broke 5s for the first time! 

4.35s : R2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R2 U R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 28, 2021)

At school, somebody scrambled my cube and then told me to do it in 10 seconds (my average is 16 so that is an amazing time for me), and then I did it…


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 28, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> At school, somebody scrambled my cube and then told me to do it in 10 seconds (my average is 16 so that is an amazing time for me), and then I did it…


So the moral of the story is that you need to have somebody next to you while you’re practicing telling you to get sub-10s.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> So the moral of the story is that you need to have somebody next to you while you’re practicing telling you to get sub-10s.


This has actually been proven to work. Remember Feliks got the 4.22 WR single right after somebody told him to get a sub-5?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> This has actually been proven to work. Remember Feliks got the 4.22 WR single right after somebody told him to get a sub-5?


Hmmmm, you’re right…


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> This has actually been proven to work. Remember Feliks got the 4.22 WR single right after somebody told him to get a sub-5?


So, theoretically, if my friend told me to get a new PB I would?


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 29, 2021)

DynaXT said:


> So, theoretically, if my friend told me to get a new PB I would?


I need my cousin to tell me to get a sub-6 every day


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 1, 2021)

Absolutely smashed my 12x12 PB : 1h5m27s, a massive 6m55s off my previous best! 

BTW, am expecting my 15x15 to arrive in the next few days...


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 2, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> BTW, am expecting my 15x15 to arrive in the next few days...


Got it today! Wonder how long it'll take to solve?

Sengso 15x15 stickerless.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 2, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Got it today! Wonder how long it'll take to solve?
> 
> Sengso 15x15 stickerless.


lucky lol im still waiting on a square 1 i ordered on tuesday.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 2, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> lucky lol im still waiting on a square 1 i ordered on tuesday.


I can't solve a square-1.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 2, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I can't solve a square-1.


it just arrived a few minutes after posting my last message lol. I just finished filming the unboxing video.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 2, 2021)

I just silved a square 1 for the first time but im not counting it because there was no parity and I need to learn the parity alg

/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/2,0/2,2/0,-2/-1,-1/0,3/-3,-3/0,2/-2,-2/ still learning it


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 3, 2021)

First sub-1 minute solve with square 1 just a day after learning how to solve it. I average 2-3 minutes currently. Hope to get better soon. Highlighted scramble is scramble used.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 3, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Got it today! Wonder how long it'll take to solve?
> 
> Sengso 15x15 stickerless.


Just started the solve, done 1st 2 centres in 31m each then had to take a break. Alignment is a b1tch...  Will continue later, or tomorrow...


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 4, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Just started the solve, done 1st 2 centres in 31m each then had to take a break. Alignment is a b1tch...  Will continue later, or tomorrow...


Finally completed the15x15 solve, in 3 sessions... And the time was...
3h22m34s - Phew!!

A little longer than I expected, mainly due to the aforementioned alignment issues. No pops, although one close call!


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 4, 2021)

Long(ish) story, but I guess that it qualifies as an accomplishment lol. Yesterday I was out with my Dad, walking around Carytown, a local small business district. I had a 3x3 with me just because. We walked into an electronics store just to look around. I let an employee scramble my 3x3 then gave a quick run through of how a solve goes. During the solve, I gained a small audience. A kid, around maybe 13 or so, and his Grandfather were both among the interested parties. The kid was fascinated by my explanation and the puzzle itself. After I finished the solve he had a couple of questions, he asked his grandpa if he could get a, "Rubrik's" cube later. Grandpa smiled and nodded yes. Then he told the kid that he used to be able to solve one of those when they first came out. I did a quick scramble and handed the puzzle to Grandpa and said, "I'll bet you still can." He looked a little taken aback, but grabbed the puzzle. With a few tips from me along the way, he managed a pretty decent beginners method solve in about five minutes or so. His grandson was amazed and had a huge smile on his face. I couldn't resist, I handed the kid the solved puzzle, introduced myself, and told him that with a little bit of practice he'd be able to solve it faster than his Grandpa in no time. He was so happy, I don't think that I've ever seen anyone smile so big in my life. I gave him a quick run through about how the puzzle works and how the pieces can be moved. I wrote down a few websites that he could use to learn the basics and told him to have fun learning a new, unique skill. I doubt I'll ever see him again, but I felt so great knowing that I'd made his day. Who knows, maybe a new puzzle is just what he needed.


----------



## J41 (Oct 5, 2021)

13.50 single. Really happy - PB of just over two seconds.

EDIT: For future reference:

Method: beginner method
Cube: GAN 356M
Scramble: U' B2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F' L U2 F U L' D U2 F'


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 6, 2021)

I came back from the graves of cubing, now around high 20s/ 30s and got 2(3 if you count plus twos at home) sub 20s. I have switched to Roux because my CFOP is completely trash now.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 6, 2021)

18:02.88 gigaminx solve, first sub20

I'd like to get to a point where sub10 is comfortable. Breaking in the cube will definitely help... Shengshou makes a lot of puzzles, whether or not they're that good is certainly debatable.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 6, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> 18:02.88 gigaminx solve, first sub20
> 
> I'd like to get to a point where sub10 is comfortable. Breaking in the cube will definitely help... Shengshou makes a lot of puzzles, whether or not they're that good is certainly debatable.


I got a gigaminx about a month ago, and I did one untimed solve. I should try doing a couple timed solves if I ever have any free time. How many solves have you done?


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 6, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> 18:02.88 gigaminx solve, first sub20
> 
> I'd like to get to a point where sub10 is comfortable. Breaking in the cube will definitely help... Shengshou makes a lot of puzzles, whether or not they're that good is certainly debatable.


I'm impressed! I'm not sure that I've ever done a gigaminx solve in one sitting, let alone timed. Usually it's one of my super casual puzzles. I'll do a few sections in between other puzzles or during commercials on TV lol. You might have just motivated me to time a full solve later today just for my own curiosity.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I got a gigaminx about a month ago, and I did one untimed solve. I should try doing a couple timed solves if I ever have any free time. How many solves have you done?


3 solves as of then. I've a fourth solve this afternoon but it was a little slower (18:20).



unirox13 said:


> I'm impressed! I'm not sure that I've ever done a gigaminx solve in one sitting, let alone timed. Usually it's one of my super casual puzzles. I'll do a few sections in between other puzzles or during commercials on TV lol. You might have just motivated me to time a full solve later today just for my own curiosity.


I did my first solve the week I got it (several months ago); it was somewhere around 30-32 minutes. I did another one recently, but that was only about 25 minutes as well.

I looked up a tutorial the other day, just to see what sort of order fast people were doing. I wasn't sure if I should build all the centers and then all the edges, build the F2L centers and the F2L edges, or 3 centers and the three edges onward. Once I had an idea on how to approach the reduction, the time just dropped.
I did both of these solves as breaks in between studying. It's a bit more satisfying than cranking out 50 3x3 solves, and there's less pressure since I'm not trying to be competitive with big cubes (I've also been doing a little bit of 8x8 - PB so far is 14:48). I don't have to maintain that razor sharp focus needed for 3x3 improvement-- I can just take it nice an easy, getting more familiar with the puzzle.


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 6, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> 18:02.88 gigaminx solve, first sub20
> 
> I'd like to get to a point where sub10 is comfortable. Breaking in the cube will definitely help... Shengshou makes a lot of puzzles, whether or not they're that good is certainly debatable.





unirox13 said:


> I'm impressed! I'm not sure that I've ever done a gigaminx solve in one sitting, let alone timed. Usually it's one of my super casual puzzles. I'll do a few sections in between other puzzles or during commercials on TV lol. You might have just motivated me to time a full solve later today just for my own curiosity.


Just managed to get a gigaminx solve of 26:42.088, not bad for a first timed/first one sitting solve. Probably won't become a normal thing for me, but it was fun. 

Also, I figured out a really fun layer-by-layer type solve on my master kilominx. I'm looking forward to fiddling with that some more.


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 9, 2021)

Another 60s improvement on 10x10, to 37:57.41.


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 10, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-10
avg of 5: 22.95

Time List:
1. 21.40 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R' U B R2 F U L D' U
2. (16.13) R B2 U' L' F B R B' D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 L D
3. (28.97) B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F' L U L2 F' L' B L F
4. 25.51 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 D U2 B' D' F2 L D L' U R' F' U2
5. 21.94 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' B R' B L F2 D' R' F

Sub 20 x2y and PB ao5 at the same time!









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Reconstruction for the 16.


----------



## Rubuscu (Oct 10, 2021)

Just missed out on my PB!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 11, 2021)

This has to be the biggest thread in the forums.

Finally a session average of sub 18!


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 11, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-11
single: 15.31

Time List:
1. 15.31 U F' B R' F D' L B' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R

Oh man I got a PB single but I missed sub 15 two times
recon on the way


----------



## John_NOTgood (Oct 11, 2021)

Very nice PB single (No parity FullStep)
Generado por csTimer+ el 2021-10-11
Single: 33.60

Lista de tiempos:
1. 33.60 U L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F L U L D R2 D' B L Uw2 L B Uw2 R Fw2 L2 B F' Rw2 L Fw2 Uw L U2 Rw2 Uw2 U R Fw R' Uw R2 Uw' D


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 12, 2021)

13.29 B' R2 U D2 R L B D' B2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 D' @2021-10-12
Smashing my PBs this week
I guess trying x2y from the beginning when I got back from cubing was very worth it
Reconstruction:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 12, 2021)

First sub 20 average (in any type of comp)! Feel really good about this one!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 12, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> First sub 20 average (in any type of comp)! Feel really good about this one!


Wait, what was this comp? Is it the one @Ultimatecuber0814 is hosting? Or is it the weekly comp?


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Wait, what was this comp? Is it the one @Ultimatecuber0814 is hosting?


Oh no it's the weekly comp. I didn't register for his comp.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 19, 2021)

I solved the cube without using my left index finger (I cut it on the door ouch)


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 20, 2021)

Just solved the 15x15 in 2h50m21s, an astonishing reduction of 25m50s from my previous mark! 

Just my 4th solve, cube seems to be loosening up a bit now...

On a side note, recently reduced my 5x5 PB again, by 6.37s to 4m45.98


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 20, 2021)

Today did solid 20 solves in Roux. I tend to still mess up LSE 4a but I just loose a bit of time. Getting better ever solve. 

Meaning it took me 3 days to learn Roux.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 20, 2021)

17:02.50 gigaminx solve
slowly approaching that sub12 mark :/

12:52.87 8x8 solve as well, 3s pb


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 21, 2021)

Here's an accomplishment... I *finally* solved the Master Kilominx!! 

I actually bought it (and a Gigaminx) in May last year, but was too intimidated to even scramble it up for months.  When I eventually did, I was able to do the centres fairly comfortably, and some of the edge pairing, but then I got stuck and gave up. I picked it up every couple of months since then, but only recently realised what I was doing wrong on edge pairing, so decided to give it another go. At long last I got all of the edges complete, and knew I was on the home stretch, as I can comfortably solve a Megaminx! Fortunately I had no parity, so was able to complete it with only a little trouble.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 21, 2021)

Finished organizing and labeling all my square 1 algs. That took a while...


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 21, 2021)

Did my first timed Roux solves. ao5 1:41.73 
I usually am sub 50. It's kinda frustrating as I loose most of the time whilst block building. And that's pretty similar to f2l which I'm a lot faster. But ok I just learned Roux.


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hell yeah, I just got a 6.67 PB Single!

Lol at that 5-moves double pair insertion, 3 free pairs, and accidental 1LLL. Managed to push down to 4.52 in stack in just a few minutes.
This wasn't on cam sadly (the curse continues, I only ever had 1 PB on cam), though it was very close (I was debating whether to start filming *right after scrambling it*, then thought "it's just a morning session with no big tps, no need for that" and boom 6.67 pb single).
This beats my 6.86 from late june (which was my PB for 116 days), though I've been getting weekly sub-8s recently so I may beat it again soon!

Time: 6.67
Scramble: U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L R2 D' B F' R' U B D2 U
z2 y2 // inspection
U2 R' F B' L' U' L' // cross
y' R U' R2' U R // 1st + 2nd pair
y' U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L // 4th pair
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // ZBLL
U // AUF


----------



## GooseCuber (Oct 24, 2021)

I have Finally gotten a new PB of 18.17.

scramble:
L2 B' R' B U' F D' F2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2

Reconstruction(White top, Orange front):
Cross: L' D' R F' R2
F2L: y L' U' L U' F' U F
L U' L2 U L
U L U' L' 
y2 U' L' U' L U2 F U' F'
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F' U'
l' U' L U R U' r' F
PLL: U'
RA Perm


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh Nice! I'll try the scramble later maybe. Is the scramble easy?


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 24, 2021)

Congratulations!

Stupid question though: I saw many reconstructions in the forum. How do you do those? Smart cube? Video?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 24, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Stupid question though: I saw many reconstructions in the forum. How do you do those? Smart cube? Video?


When you solve the cube for a long time your solutions become more previsible. You tend to solve the cases the same way over and over again
so when you solve and you get the scramble again, you just have to solve it again and you will remember what you did last time
at least that's for me

you should try a reconstruction any time, if you can't, you'll be able in the future ;-)


----------



## SUCubing (Oct 24, 2021)

Wow


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 24, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Here's an accomplishment... I *finally* solved the Master Kilominx!!
> 
> I actually bought it (and a Gigaminx) in May last year, but was too intimidated to even scramble it up for months.  When I eventually did, I was able to do the centres fairly comfortably, and some of the edge pairing, but then I got stuck and gave up. I picked it up every couple of months since then, but only recently realised what I was doing wrong on edge pairing, so decided to give it another go. At long last I got all of the edges complete, and knew I was on the home stretch, as I can comfortably solve a Megaminx! Fortunately I had no parity, so was able to complete it with only a little trouble.


Just did my first (roughly) timed solve, it took me about 1hr50m - only 1.h47m to go for the UWR...


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice! You should put these in a progression thread. Avoids clogging.

EDIT : If this was moved because of @GooseCubers thread where is his post?


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 25, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-25
single: 9:21.94

Time List:
1. 9:21.94 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L' U R' F' D B' L' U' F U2 Rw' Uw'
First BLD success!
Yellow front blue top
Memo:
HT MU F KBK for corners
GS EB AI P LO RN L for edges


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 26, 2021)

oh
_10.63, *10.66, (9.81)*_*, 12.78, 13.84, 10.44*, 12.10, 13.73, (15.02), 14.53, 10.03, 11.98

avg of 12: 12.12 -->12.07
*avg of 5: 11.53 --> 11.29*
_mean of 3: 10.87 --> 10.37_


----------



## GooseCuber (Oct 26, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Oh Nice! I'll try the scramble later maybe. Is the scramble easy?


Yes


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Nice! You should put these in a progression thread. Avoids clogging.
> 
> EDIT : If this was moved because of @GooseCubers thread where is his post?


I didn't even know there *was* a progression thread! 

PS, my 2nd master kilominx solve was nearly an hour faster , at 54m40s.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 29, 2021)

Did my very first Mini Guildford today. I'm pretty happy with it. I only messes up once and that was during 5x5 when I accidently messed up centers. Probably cost 15 seconds(?). 3x3 and OH weren't that great and I forgot to inspect Clock but luckily it was an easy scramble.


----------



## GooseCuber (Oct 29, 2021)

Got a new PB of 15.25!!
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356 M Lite
scramble:
B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B' D F' U F D F L' U2

reconstruction(White top red front):
X-Cross: D R' F2 L2 D
1 F2L: R' U R L U L' y U2 R U' R'
2 F2L: y R U2 R'
3 F2L: y R U' R'
4 F2L: y U' R U' R' U' F' U' F U' F' U F
OLL: U' L U L' U L U2 L'
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

To be fair I only saw it was a X-Cross while recreating the solve.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Just so you know, you missed a couple moves in the reconstruction. Here it is with the fixed moves. Secondly, this can go in the Accomplishment Thread, because if everybody makes a new thread for every new PB, the forums get very cluttered.


----------



## GooseCuber (Oct 29, 2021)

I Can't find accomplishment forms.
Thanks for the fix though, but I did quickly fix it here as well.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 29, 2021)

GooseCuber said:


> I Can't find accomplishment forms.
> Thanks for the fix though, but I did quickly fix it here as well.


You can also just make your own progression thread to keep it all together.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 29, 2021)

Broke my PB Ao5 (and Mo3).

Old Ao5: 13.78.

New Ao5:


Nice.


----------



## GooseCuber (Oct 30, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> You can also just make your own progression thread to keep it all together.


Good idea!


----------



## gruuby (Oct 30, 2021)

10.57 PB ao5 in my cybersecurity class lol.


----------



## gruuby (Nov 1, 2021)

Bruh 10.32 PB ao5 again in you guessed it, my cybersecurity class. (I only do like 30 solves a day in there and like 120 at home lol)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 1, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Bruh 10.32 PB ao5 again in you guessed it, my cybersecurity class. (I only do like 30 solves a day in there and like 120 at home lol)


"our company got hacked but at least I broke pb"


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 6, 2021)

I just did my first timed Gigaminx solve, and got a 24:53! Is that okay for my second solve ever?


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 9, 2021)

My 3x3 single PB is 10.14 so I'm hoping to get a sub 10 before the end of year or near the start of next year.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> My 3x3 single PB is 10.14 so I'm hoping to get a sub 10 before the end of year or near the start of next year.


you should film all your solves from now on.
I have 2 sub10 and 2 sub9, none on cam. :-(


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 9, 2021)

Not specific accomplishment, but I've been much more consistent in practicing, and because of that I'm enjoying events I really disliked because I'm improving so much.


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you should film all your solves from now on.
> I have 2 sub10 and 2 sub9, none on cam. :-(


Ok I'll start doing that as soon as I can!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Nov 13, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> Ok I'll start doing that as soon as I can!


Fun fact: your post is #69,696.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 13, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> My 3x3 single PB is 10.14 so I'm hoping to get a sub 10 before the end of year or near the start of next year.


Good luck!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 18, 2021)

Classic me; I have no speed accomplishments to post but I did intuitively solve the Lefun 2x2 time machine this afternoon! Fun and pretty easy/inmtuitive puzzle. Another non-WCA feather in my cap!


----------



## J41 (Nov 18, 2021)

J41 said:


> 13.50 single. Really happy - PB of just over two seconds.
> 
> EDIT: For future reference:
> 
> ...



Just got a new PB MO3 and AO5, both on the GAN 11M Pro Mini (pretty much out of the box - no setup), and both using the beginner method. Stuffed up the cross on the fourth solve and had to fix.

1. 18.29 L U L' B2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' U F' U B D L' F' U' 
2. (17.73) R2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F U' F' R F' U L' B' U R' 
3. 19.31 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 R' B' R' U F U L' R2 B 
4. (24.01) L2 B' U2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B' L F D L2 R' U' 
5. 19.92 U2 R D' L F' U F B D R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2

MO3: 18.44
AO5: 19.17


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 19, 2021)

Butterflower cube finally solved!!!

After 8-10 hours of trying to get this myself and using a few different methods & strategies I had to watch a walkthrough solve. I was only 1 simple step away from completion; using a twisted corner to 3-cycle and build the final petals. Then it was just 3-cycling to victory!

This was a very rewarding solve and a great puzzle. I might make a video because there are no short concise tutorials out there.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 19, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I might make a video because there are no short concise tutorials out there.


That would be a good idea.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 21, 2021)

Dope. 3rd 16s or better solve in todays session!


----------



## Z1hc (Nov 21, 2021)

Got a maple leaf skewb sub 3 minute solve. I think it’s the first sub 3 in the world for maple leaf skewb.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 23, 2021)

I finally found some time to intuitively solve on the curvy windmill cube, it’s one of the cubes my wife gave me for my birthday many months back that i unboxed blindfolded. It’s just an axis cube with curved cuts. It’s a fun shape mod!


----------



## gruuby (Nov 23, 2021)

New 3x3 ao5 PB! 10.25! I'm starting to wonder when my first sub 10 avg is going to be.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 24, 2021)

Got my first sub 10 ao5 in weeks today, on my phone rn so I can’t post the scrambles but I’ll edit the post later:
9.17 (blue)
17.66 (white)
10.42 (yellow)
7.95 (red)
9.83 (red)

The last 2 were extremely easy, and the 4th solve was probably like 30 moves with the pll skip.


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 29, 2021)

First Sub-6 Pyraminx Ao5 + a sub 8 Ao100 using intuitive L4E
05.67 Ao5:
5.18
4.59
6.57 
5.25
7.35

Very happy about this!!!


----------



## FB Cubing (Dec 3, 2021)

I just got my first sub 10 on 3x3!!!! 
Time: 9.48
Scramble: D' F2 U' F B R2 D B R' F2 U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U'
Done on white cross. Sadly I forgot my solution so no reconstruction


----------



## abigaildoyle (Dec 3, 2021)

I am starting to be sub 30 which is a huge accomplishment for me. I have been working on my F2L efficiency.


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi, I am now Sub 21+

TimeLine:
11.0 Years Old: (Sub 80)
11.2 Years Old: (Sub 50)
11.4 Years Old: (Sub 40)
11.7 Years Old: (Sub 24)
11.8 Years Old: (Sub 22)
11.9 Years Old; (Sub 21)

I started on February 8 2021

I am trying to get a constant sub XX (sub 20) avg, i would try to get ao5 20 sec

is my pace good as a cuber who started for one (nearly) year?

T H A N K S

~JJJAY


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Dec 6, 2021)

Just got my 1st sub-20 OH Ao5 after quitting OH for around 8 months. My OH PB Ao5 is 17.83 btw,

Average of 5: 19.96
1. 18.82 U2 D' R2 B2 R' U D R' L F L' R2 B' R L' F' L R' B L' D2 B' D2 U2 F'
2. (24.05) R' L D2 F D B2 R' B2 D' B D' U L2 B L D2 L D2 U F' U' F' L R D'
3. (16.51) R' B2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 B D' R2 F L F' D R L U L' D' U B2 U2 L2 B2 F2
4. 23.20 F2 D2 R' L' B' F L' B' R B D2 F2 L2 D' B L R' D2 F U F' L2 B' D L
5. 17.84 B2 L U' R U R' U2 B U' L' U' L' U' L' U D2 R2 U' R' F D2 U' L2 R' D'

The 16 was actually full step with a really easy OLL and PLL


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 6, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> Hi, I am now Sub 21+
> 
> TimeLine:
> 11.0 Years Old: (Sub 80)
> ...


This is definitely good progress. As far as improvement, one size does not fit all. For the time you vs someone else puts in, you will progress slower or faster.


----------



## ray5 (Dec 8, 2021)

I finally have learned full PLL!


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 8, 2021)

Just solved my 3x3 Ultimate Mixup cube on my own. Even figured out the parity type situation with no help. Solving a new puzzle on my own is always such an awesome high.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 9, 2021)

unirox13 said:


> Just solved my 3x3 Ultimate Mixup cube on my own. Even figured out the parity type situation with no help. Solving a new puzzle on my own is always such an awesome high. View attachment 18001


Congrats! Solving a non-wca puzzle without tutorials is my favorite type of solve/accomplishment!

…I got 2 of my best ever solves tonight, a 15.57 and 16.70. I am certain this 22s ao12 is my best average of 2021 as well since I’ve been MIA for 6 months. Can’t wait to keep practicing consistently in 2022 and watch those times drop!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 9, 2021)

Got an 8.80 fullstep solve recently


----------



## GooseCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

Just got my first sub-20 Ao5 of 19:93!!!!!!!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 10, 2021)

New PB Sub 20 Average of 5 today!


----------



## porkynator (Dec 12, 2021)

New PB: 4.76
Scramble: F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F U' R' U' B2 L R' U' R' F2

x' z'
S' R' D //FB (3/3)
U2 r U' R' U2 //Square (5/8)
r' U R' U' R2 r' U R' //SB (8/16)
U' L' U R U' L U R' //CMLL (8/24)
U' //LSE (1/25)


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 12, 2021)

PB pf what? I don't know anything about squan but that seems like the steps to me anyway good job


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 13, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> This is definitely good progress. As far as improvement, one size does not fit all. For the time you vs someone else puts in, you will progress slower or faster.



for this speed, often do u think I practise


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 13, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> Hi, I am now Sub 21+
> 
> TimeLine:
> 11.0 Years Old: (Sub 80)
> ...


Good progress.

Keep practising!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 13, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> for this speed, often do u think I practise


I'd guess about an hour a day


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 13, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I'd guess about an hour a day


Actually, I only practise 30 mins


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh yeah I got a 10.09 Mehta PB single and a 15.62 PB ao12 which is my first-ever sub 16 ao12.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 13, 2021)

Proud father moment:
My 5yo daughter is learning to solve a cube and she is at the stage of inserting first layer corners with R U R' U' until the corner is solved.
And she has just figured out on her own that she can cancel moves! So R U R' U' x3 becomes R U2 R' U' R U R' U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2021)

I have surpassed 2000 messages on this forum. 

With roughly 5 3/4 years on this platform, that puts me ever so slightly under 1 post per day. Quite a reasonable amount, methinks.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 14, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I have surpassed 2000 messages on this forum.
> 
> With roughly 5 3/4 years on this platform, that puts me ever so slightly under 1 post per day. Quite a reasonable amount, methinks.


is it coincidence that people who are decently fast have less messages on the forum?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> is it coincidence that people who are decently fast have less messages on the forum?


Probably not. With all that practice there’s less time for posting


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 15, 2021)

216/216 TUL ZBLL done!!
This honestly is my biggest accomplishment in terms of alg-learning. 
Recall is pretty good but my executions are pretty bad tbh.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 216/216 TUL ZBLL done!!
> This honestly is my biggest accomplishment in terms of alg-learning.
> Recall is pretty good but my executions are pretty bad tbh.


This makes me want to go back to learning ZBLL XD


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> This makes me want to go back to learning ZBLL XD


ZBLL learning is pretty fun imo. Also, full TUL is worth learning even if you use CFOP so why not?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZBLL learning is pretty fun imo. Also, full TUL is worth learning even if you use CFOP so why not?


Exactly. I've known about it for a long time, and I've wanted to start learning, but I've just been to shy to say it. The thing I'm thinking of is a full ZBLL commitment, and I think I might be the only guy to do this.

Edit: I'm sorry.
Being serious now, what method of recog do you use? Also, what was your learning pattern like as far as daily practice/review/ect?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Being serious now, what method of recog do you use? Also, what was your learning pattern like as far as daily practice/review/ect?


I just recog the COLL, then look for patterns(which is basically Baum-Harris recog afaik) for T and U and @OreKehStrah's NCP for L
As far as practice routine, it was, let's say all over the place. I learnt it on and off(which is why I took 8 months to do this but the total effort I put in was only about 3 weeks' worth).
I learnt 12 algs per day using train yu(with a virtual cube)
The recall seems to be great. I can remember the algs for months without review.
I still need to review/drill the algs using a real cube though since my executions are pretty bad.


----------



## Garf (Dec 15, 2021)

I am managing to find 3-BLD fun, and hope to get faster in the future.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I learnt 12 algs per day using train yu(with a virtual cube)


How exactly does that work? I've heard about it before, but I still don't really know how it works...


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> How exactly does that work? I've heard about it before, but I still don't really know how it works...


You basically input the algs you wanna learn in that white field thingy below, check the use virtual cube option and just hit next scramble and just solve it. Tao Yu has a whole video about it. Train yu lets you do crazy things(like learning 24-36 algs in a day).

Btw I should be thanking Ore for suggesting train yu or else this would have taken forever.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> You basically input the algs you wanna learn in that white field thingy below, check the use virtual cube option and just hit next scramble and just solve it. Tao Yu has a whole video about it. Train yu lets you do crazy things(like learning 24-36 algs in a day).
> 
> Btw I should be thanking Ore for suggesting train yu or else this would have taken forever.


Ok I'm checking it out now. How does the virtual cube transition to irl 3x3? It seems like that would not work very well...


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Ok I'm checking it out now. How does the virtual cube transition to irl 3x3? It seems like that would not work very well...


Yeah it usually doesn't. You still need to figure out fingertricks and drill the algs until they go into muscle memory. But the good thing about it is, it cuts your time and effort while learning algs for the first time by almost half. But after all this, I've only got 5-10 good solves with ZBLL until today.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> How exactly does that work? I've heard about it before, but I still don't really know how it works...


OreKehStrah has a tutorial on this:


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Ok I'm checking it out now. How does the virtual cube transition to irl 3x3? It seems like that would not work very well...


I used it to learn algs for OH since the TPS difference wouldn't be as noticeable. To me, I found it was no worse than learning on alg the normal way, since you'll still be slow at it until you use it long enough to get into you muscle memory.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Ok I'm checking it out now. How does the virtual cube transition to irl 3x3? It seems like that would not work very well...





Spoiler: A non-cubing side node:



I have recently had a chat with a violin player who performs solo acts at concerts. I asked if she sometimes plays regular violin in the orchestra and she said that very often. I asked how much does she have to practice before such a performance to which she replied that it depends but very often she doesn't have to practice at all. She just reads the notes once, concludes that she can play it all figuring out finger tricks on the fly.



I think if you're so good as to approach full ZBLL you should have such a rich range of fingertricks and be so confident with executing them that it doesn't matter how you memorized an alg - you should be able to plan execution while learning the alg on virtual cube and execute it well the first time you try it on a cube.

disclaimer: it's a pure speculation.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I used it to learn algs for OH since the TPS difference wouldn't be as noticeable. To me, I found it was no worse than learning on alg the normal way, since you'll still be slow at it until you use it long enough to get into you muscle memory.


When you practice on the real cube, you also have to know how to do algs backwards to setup the case. Sometimes I can remember how my hands are moving and do this without thinking; other times I have to cheat and look at my alg sheet. 

Is there any benefit to setting up cases manually (something that is automatic with the virtual cube)?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 15, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> When you practice on the real cube, you also have to know how to do algs backwards to setup the case. Sometimes I can remember how my hands are moving and do this without thinking; other times I have to cheat and look at my alg sheet.
> 
> Is there any benefit to setting up cases manually (something that is automatic with the virtual cube)?


If you learn what case that set up solves, you basically would get two cases covered by learning one alg.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> If you learn what case that set up solves, you basically would get two cases covered by learning one alg.


I never thought about that before, but that actually makes a lot of sense, thank you.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 17, 2021)

I had only brought my 8x8 along with my to campus since it was physically the biggest of my cubes (YLM 8x8 vs MJS 10x10), so after I got home I did a solve on both my 9x9 and 10x10 (and I left my 8x8 in my dorm over break). Well even if it's not the same cube, all the 8x8 cube practice that I'd done certainly payed off!

9x9 19:25 - 15:34.07
10x10 35:10 -> 19:17:36

And these are a actually a little bit faster (~10s) since my laptop went to sleep, so I had to wake it up and sign in again.


----------



## verdito (Dec 22, 2021)

welp, looks like I broke my overall 3x3 single pb with a ridiculous lol scramble:

4.75 B2 R F D F D' L' D R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 F

y' x'
F D R // xCross
R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2nd & 3rd Pairs
L U' L' // 4th Pair
r U R' U R U2 r' U2 // LL

4.42 TPS
21 moves is also FMC PB lol

edit:
within the hour improved to 19 moves FMC PB

U L F D' R D2 R' D2 R2 D U R F D' F D F2 U' R2 (19)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 24, 2021)

PB Ao5 by .13! I was really surprised by this one and can't seem to find my solutions.
All were full-step.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> View attachment 18169
> PB Ao5 by .13! I was really surprised by this one and can't seem to find my solutions.
> All were full-step.


Dude you are improving fast!


----------



## gruuby (Dec 24, 2021)

First sub 1:30 mega single! 1:29.11


----------



## gruuby (Dec 26, 2021)

I got a 9x9 for Christmas and did a solve on it. My first ever solve is a 27:22.41. Hopefully I can improve on that but I'm happy with sub-30


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm Back!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-27
avg of 5: 9.97

Time List:
1. 9.81 B2 D B2 D U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B L F U2 F' U2 R U2 
2. (9.23) L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F U2 R2 U' R' B' R B U' R 
3. (11.01) R' F' R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' B2 F2 D B2 R F U' L B2 
4. 10.50 L' U' L U' F' D L' F L' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 R' D2 U' 
5. 9.60 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 R' F2 U' B2 R F' U' R2 B2

Also 7.26 Single, 10.69 Ao12, 11.27 Ao50, 11.48 ao100, 11.70 Ao250 and 11.92 Ao1K.

RS3M 2020


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 28, 2021)

OH pb single, from 8.28. Third sub 9

8.14 R D2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' U R' F' L B2 D2

x' // inspection
D U R' U' R2 L x' D // eoline+1
R2 U R z U' R2 // lb
U2 R U R' U' R U // lf
z' U' R' U R // rb
U R U R' // rf
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // zbll

36 htm, 4.42 tps


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 28, 2021)

CubeDesk


CubeDesk is an advanced Rubik's Cube timer that offers 1v1, alg trainer, leaderboards, mini-games, and more.




app.cubedesk.io





First sub-2:00 single on Megaminx!

The Dayan makes Megamix so enjoyable, I think it's now my favorite event over 6x6.

LL was really lucky, EO1 to CO7 finishing with a Ua-perm.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> CubeDesk
> 
> 
> CubeDesk is an advanced Rubik's Cube timer that offers 1v1, alg trainer, leaderboards, mini-games, and more.
> ...


Congrats! When did you get the Dayan?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Congrats! When did you get the Dayan?





TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I got a pretty nice haul today:
> ....- Dayan Megaminx v2m


Christmas


----------



## gruuby (Dec 28, 2021)

9x9 PB. 19:30.99. Didn't expect to get sub-20 that fast.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 29, 2021)

sub 8 3x3 single

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-28
single: 7.38

Time List:
1. 7.38 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 U' L D' L D B L2 F2 U R F'

solution

y//inspection

L' F' B2 U' R' F2//cross

U y' R U R'//first pair

R' U' R U R' U2 R//second pair

y' R U2 R' U' L' U L//third pair

U2 y L' U L//fourth pair

U' l' U l2 U' l2 U' l2 U l'//oll/ pll skip


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 29, 2021)

YES - I finally broke 50m on 11x11!

Over 7 months since my last PB, a 1m44s improvement to 49m28.4s.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-01
avg of 5: 0.96

Time List:
1. 0.87 R U R F U R2 U F' U' 
2. (0.71) U R' U2 R' F' R2 F U F 
3. (2.28) F' R2 U F U F' U R' F2 
4. 1.13 U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' 
5. 0.89 R2 F' R U' R' F2 U2 R' F R'

First ever sub1 2x2 average!


----------



## Athefre (Jan 1, 2022)

My 2021 accomplishments:

APB - A new, very competitive method / system. As evidenced in this post.
NBRS - Added block referencing to our standard notation. Also, with a lot of help from a few others, developed a way to describe cube states.
ACRM - A new recognition method that works for CxLL, NMCxLL, and Conjugated CxLL (CCLL). tsmosher created a document for the recognition method.
Got Nautilus settled into its primary variants and grew a Discord server for the method.
MI4 big cube method.
Ætherman 3x3 method.
Helped solve the Briggs / YruRU / Noah's CP Block debate. The full method is now called CEOR.
Developed iterative L7E EO for 42 and other methods.


----------



## Jacck (Jan 6, 2022)

Double-post in weekly competition 2022-01 and here (but here with two videos):
Got a valid result in all 35 events in this week's competition, including rare 6bld and 7bld 
Should be the first to get 35 counting events  


Spoiler: 6bld













Spoiler: 7bld


----------



## AidenCubes (Jan 6, 2022)

This isnt too big, but I just got my first sub-35 ao5!


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 6, 2022)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I am Finnish, European and World Champion and World Record holder in 3x3x3 with feet. Believe me ,it's a very useful skill! And I'm probably the only one who has got cuber's ankle.


what's cubers ankle?


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 6, 2022)

i got my first sub 18 average! 17.84 ( i average mid 19s) and in that same average i got a 14.07 my new pb single! (almost sub 14!!)


----------



## AidenCubes (Jan 7, 2022)

Great job!


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 8, 2022)

Just solved my new face- turning Starminx (yay for late Christmas presents!) with minimal help. I used a tutorial but only for tips on what order to do things in. After I got the next step, I paused the video and worked on getting that next step done on my own. It was a challenge and took me all day, but I had a lot of fun figuring things out. I'm looking forward to giving it another shot tomorrow.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 8, 2022)

Solved my Megaminx for the first time ever!


----------



## gruuby (Jan 9, 2022)

I had state auditions for choir today and I hadn't made it so I was pretty bummed out for the whole day. I was cubing to try and calm myself down and I realized that I got 2 sub 10s in a row. The next solve was a low 10 so I knew it was going to be a good average. The next solve ended up being a high 13, so to get a pb, I had to get a really fast time. I managed to get a 9.72 which led to a 9.90 ao5; my first ever sub 10 average. I'm still in shock. It took me over 3 years to get to this point and I'm very satisfied.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-08
avg of 5: 9.907

Time List:
1. (9.650) D2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 L' R2 U' F L2 U R' F2 L2 U' F 
2. 9.680 D' L' B U2 L2 B2 L' U' B U F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 
3. 10.320 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D' L' F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 F D' 
4. (13.980) B2 L D' F' R' F' U' R2 F' R' B2 L F2 U2 R D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 
5. 9.720 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U L2 F' U F R' B D2 F' R F' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 10, 2022)

PB average in clock, getting close to global sub-15 now.

On the other hand, I genned over 400 5-style algs yesterday, so a satisfying cubing day overall, L' F' E' F L' F E F' L2.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 10, 2022)

I just broke a bunch of pbs! 2X2 i got a pb average of 4.29 and a really great single of 1.85 (it was more like a 1.50 but I missed the spacebar, also I use Ortega), a pb pyraminx average of 7.90 (i use lbl) a pb 4x4 average of 1.45 minutes and a pb 4x4 single of 1.21 minutes. So I'm really happy with this, i got a pb average and single in all the events i do with a few exceptions (no 3x3 pbs, but i got a pb single and average a few days ago, scroll up. And no pyraminx single, but i did get a pretty good 5 second solve in that average)


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 10, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> it was more like a 1.50 but I missed the spacebar,


It's very frustrating when it happens. At least it wasn't your first sub-1, that would be sad


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 10, 2022)

First time getting all four pairs in inspection? kinda sorta?

D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 F2 R2 D' F' D B U R' D R F

white cross is very easy, just y' z2 in inspection, then L D' R' D2. blue/red and blue/orange pairs are obvious, U R U' R' inserts blue/orange without disturbing blue/red, which I could insert with r' F U' R U M. I also saw that the green/orange edge piece would end up in the back left slot, and traced the corner to the front left with a L U L2 U' L insert. (recreating the solve now it turns out I didn't even trace it correctly but I traced it so incorrectly it actually ended up in that spot anyway. Neat.) Anyway turns out that after the first two pairs, green/red, the only pair I didn't plan for, ended up as a three mover after the first two pairs... that you insert with L U L'. Which I was doing anyway for green/orange.

Anyway I finished F2L sub 6 with a lot of lock-ups (my cube is still super tight because that's the only way I can control it until I bother to buy some new lube) and with a lot of insecurities about my planned solution, got super excited, and messed up the OLL algorithm and ended up with a 16. (I average mid 13.)


----------



## Rubuscu (Jan 11, 2022)

New PB average!


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 15, 2022)

First sub-11 avg of 12 and first sub-12 avg of 100, as well as a pb avg of 50! First pbs for anything in 3x3 since 2020, I've only been cubing on-and-off since then and haven't really worked that hard to de-rust.

Average of 12: 10.97
10.10, 9.82, 11.14, 11.71, 9.99, (9.56), 11.38, 11.43, 11.31, (16.37), 11.33, 11.53

Average of 50: 11.65

Average of 100: 11.97


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-14
avg of 12: 12.15

Time List:
1. 11.51 F2 D2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 L F' U2 F' U' F2 D L B R2 
2. (10.41) L R2 U R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B' D F2 U2 F' U' F L U' 
3. 12.77 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R' F2 L' D2 R' U' B' R B2 R2 U2 B2 R 
4. (16.32) U F2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 U B L' U L U2 R' U' 
5. 11.84 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' R' B' R2 U F2 L D2 B' L 
6. 11.95 B' U R2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 R F2 R' D2 R U R' U2 B' L2 D' F' 
7. 14.38 B' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D' U R F U L 
8. 14.01 B L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U2 B' D F U' B R' F D 
9. 10.77 B2 R' U2 B2 L R2 D2 L D F D2 R2 B2 L2 B' L' U' 
10. 11.28 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L U' B' R F2 L2 B' U2 R2 L2 F' B2 D2 R2 F R2 
11. 12.23 L' F' L D F' U' L F U' R B2 R' B2 R B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 
12. 10.71 D' L2 F B2 R' B2 L D B D2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 F' U'

Like the third time I've beaten my ao12 PB in the past week. Not quite sub 12 but I'm still really happy with it. The 12.23 should have been a mid 11 but I failed at stopping the timer :/


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (Jan 15, 2022)

long time cfop user, FINALLY got around to learning roux and i'm really enjoying it


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 15, 2022)

Bayamo Penguin said:


> long time cfop user, FINALLY got around to learning roux and i'm really enjoying it


I find Roux on 3x3 way more enjoyable. And I still use CFOP on the bigger cubes so it's actually more divers as well.


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (Jan 15, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> I find Roux on 3x3 way more enjoyable. And I still use CFOP on the bigger cubes so it's actually more divers as well.


agree 100%, Roux actally gives you a sense of solving the cube


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 15, 2022)

And you can do slice moves. It's always fun to do slice moves.


----------



## ray5 (Jan 18, 2022)

Been using about 2 years. My accomplishments so far:

learned rubiks cube move notation, comms and conjs
CFOP and kept practicing
basics of Roux (need to relearn)
1 bld solve (OP/OP)
full PLL
3x3 30s avg
2x2 12s avg
able to solve 4x4, 5x5 etc. (parity algs and center comms)
Learned how to solve some subgroups <R,U>, half turns etc.
For future I want to learn: More F2L. Moyu/Roux for 4x4. basic FMC. FTO.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 20, 2022)

sub-19 OH Ao5. Current aim is to global sub-20 and all of the solves were full step.

Average of 5: 18.69
1. (14.53) U L2 F2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 B D' L B' D U' F2 L2 D'
2. 19.87 F2 L2 B' D F2 L D R2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 F' U2 F' L2
3. 18.65 L U L U2 R' B2 U B' D R' U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 B2
4. (22.68) L' B U B' R2 L2 U D2 F R B2 R B2 R2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 D2
5. 17.55 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B' L B' L' R D' U' R' U2


----------



## Timona (Jan 20, 2022)

I started cubing in 2018, learnt the Beginner's Method then CFOP. I averaged around 16-20 secs with full OLL and PLL and a little VLS knowledge. Then I stopped in 2019 cause I didnt have a cube and my parents didnt get me one anymore. 

This year though, I finally bought a cube and I am proud to say that I remembered everything i learnt before so i didnt have to totally relearn everything I had learnt before. Now I averaged around 16 secs and I hope to be sub-10 before June/July.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 20, 2022)

Got a sub-10 single yesterday which was fun.


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

I got a 2:37 BLD single yesterday. It was a success, too.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I got a 2:37 BLD single yesterday. It was a success, too.


PB?


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> PB?


PB. I can't wait until I know all my letter pairs. Memo will be a piece of cake after that.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> PB. I can't wait until I know all my letter pairs. Memo will be a piece of cake after that.


You mean just corners memo right? Or do you make a list for edges' audio memo as well? 
I'm asking this because imo having a list of edges' letter pairs is almost useless, but maybe I'm wrong.
(I'm assuming you use audio memo for edges)


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 20, 2022)

New pbs! 2x2 1.54 solve, i barely saw the time before my timing app crashed so i don't have the scramble. But i finally got a sub 14 3x3 single, 13.98, it probably would have been better, but i looked up for a second and saw i was done with oll at 10 seconds and knew i could get a pb, so my hands were shaking, forgot to take picture of scramble :/


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 20, 2022)

also a 3x3 pb average of 17.11, so close to sub 17! (btw i actually average like, mid 19s, so that average really came out of the blue)


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> You mean just corners memo right? Or do you make a list for edges' audio memo as well?
> I'm asking this because imo having a list of edges' letter pairs is almost useless, but maybe I'm wrong.
> (I'm assuming you use audio memo for edges)


I do the same type of letter pairs for edges/corners, but different type of memo for edges/corners


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I do the same type of letter pairs for edges/corners, but different type of memo for edges/corners


What do you mean by same type of letter pairs but different memo? Do you use audio memo for edges?


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> What do you mean by same type of letter pairs but different memo? Do you use audio memo for edges?


Yes. Images/words for corners, audio for edges.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 21, 2022)

This got to be my TPS PB  

F' U F2 R2 B' U' L B2 U R B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2

x2 R' L r U' r' D' // cross (6)
y' R U R' // 1st pair (3)
U' L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair (7)
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (8)
y' R U' R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair (7)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (11)
J PERM // PLL (14) 

56 / 6.66s = 8.41 TPS


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 21, 2022)

Solved a sq-1 for the first time!


----------



## Garf (Jan 21, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> Solved a sq-1 for the first time!


Nice! What cube?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Nice! What cube?


The square one.


----------



## Garf (Jan 21, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The square one.


I know that. What type of square-1?


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I know that. What type of square-1?


it's the yuxin little magic, it says it's magnetic on the box, but i really can't feel them, but the turning itself is pretty good


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 22, 2022)

bunch of PBs from today's session:



Spoiler: 11.11 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-21
avg of 5: 11.11

Time List:
1. 11.22 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 L2 B R D' B' L2 B' R2 D U2 L 
2. (10.62) D L U' F' U2 D F R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 F R 
3. 11.43 F L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R F2 L' U2 R' U' B' L D R B2 U' R2 D 
4. (14.52) U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D L2 F2 D2 U B L' U 
5. 10.69 B' R' F U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U R D R B2 L F' D'



I little bittersweet because I had an ao5 earlier in the session that would've been 10.88 but I +2'd the 3rd solve. But a PB nonetheless.



Spoiler: 11.94 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-21
avg of 12: 11.94

Time List:
1. 11.22 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 L2 B R D' B' L2 B' R2 D U2 L 
2. 10.62 D L U' F' U2 D F R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 F R 
3. 11.43 F L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R F2 L' U2 R' U' B' L D R B2 U' R2 D 
4. 14.52 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D L2 F2 D2 U B L' U 
5. 10.69 B' R' F U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U R D R B2 L F' D' 
6. 12.03 F2 R D' B' R B2 U F R2 U2 F2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L2 U2 L U2 F' 
7. (18.80) F2 R2 B2 R F2 R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' B F' U B2 R' D L2 
8. 11.09 L F U2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 F R2 D2 B2 U' L' D U' F' U2 F2 
9. (10.05) B2 R L2 F' D' R' D' L U B2 R L2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' 
10. 11.46 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 D F L2 D B D' L D2 R 
11. 13.90 F' L2 D2 U2 B' F' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D B F' R B' R2 
12. 12.48 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L B' L D' L F R D F' U2



Finally got the sub 12. Very happy with this one, I've managed to bring down my PB ao12 a whole .7 seconds since I start cubing again a couple months ago. Probably. I don't have my old sessions anymore, so I have to rely on what my signature said.



Spoiler: 13.06 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-21
avg of 100: 13.06

Time List:
1. 12.75 F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 L R2 U2 L' F2 U2 F' R' B2 D2 U' B D R' F 
2. 10.86 L2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 B' L U F' D' L' B2 F2 L R' 
3. 14.10 R U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L' F U2 L2 F D' U2 F' 
4. 12.19 D' B U2 L' D' B D R F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' 
5. 14.66 F U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 D' F2 D' R' D F R2 
6. 13.12 D L' U2 L F2 U2 F B2 L2 U R2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 U B D 
7. 13.14 F' D F2 U' L' B' D2 L B L U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L U2 B2 R' 
8. 14.47 B' L B' R B U R F2 B D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 B R' D2 
9. 10.91 F' R B2 U' F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R' D' F' U' R2 
10. 10.69 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 B' D R' D' U' B2 L R2 B R 
11. 14.34 F' D' B F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F L2 R D2 F U' B2 
12. 13.16 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B D2 R U L R2 B2 L F 
13. 11.14 L' B U2 B2 D F2 U F L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 F' 
14. 13.96 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F D B' L F U' R U B' F' 
15. 14.85+ D F' B2 U' R' F' L' B2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 
16. (10.52) U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L R' F' L 
17. 13.20 U R' U' D F R F U' B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 B' D2 F' L' 
18. 14.96+ D R2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 R' F' D' U2 L' D F' L2 U B' 
19. 13.65 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 D B2 U2 B' R' F' U2 L' D 
20. 12.66 U L' F' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B F2 U2 D' L' D B' L2 F' U' 
21. 11.95 R' D B2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L' B2 F L' F' U L' F' 
22. 13.18 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L F' R U2 F L2 D U 
23. 14.63 B L F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L D' L B L' B' F R2 
24. (DNF(11.56)) R' U' F L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B R' B2 F D2 L' U F' 
25. 13.96 L U2 L U2 B2 U2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 U' R' D' U' L2 B' D2 F' 
26. 10.89 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 L F' U B2 L' R F' U' L2 B' 
27. 13.52 U2 F D R' U B' L' D2 F' B2 U D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D 
28. 12.99+ B R2 F2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U L' B' F2 D' F' D' B F' 
29. (10.44) R' F' U' B D2 L' F' U2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 D2 B2 D2 R D L' 
30. 10.80 L D2 F2 D2 B U2 B' U2 B D2 F' L2 D' B' L2 B' L B' L2 B2 
31. 14.82 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F' D L2 D U L2 U' 
32. 15.31 B2 L' D2 L F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B D F2 L' U2 R' U2 F' U 
33. 11.52 U D2 B2 U2 R' L' F' U L2 U2 B L2 F U2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B 
34. 13.44 R' U L2 U2 B' U' D R B' D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 
35. (29.55) B2 R B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R' D B' D2 R' D U L 
36. 13.99 D' R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L R2 D' L' R2 F R' U2 R' U' 
37. 11.58 U' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 B' D2 L2 B' D U' B' D2 L' F U L D' 
38. 11.51 B2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' L U R2 B L2 R2 U B2 
39. 15.30 D' R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U B' R' D2 B L U L D B' 
40. 15.48 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D U2 R F' U F2 L2 B2 U B U2 
41. 14.02 U R2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F' R' B' R D F2 L B' D U' 
42. 15.27 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 R' B' U2 L2 U' R' U' L2 R' F' 
43. 12.96 L2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B' L D U B2 L' F D U' 
44. 14.97 F L F' U B' U' L2 B' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' B' 
45. 13.84 U' R' B U R' F R F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F L 
46. 11.82 U' R F2 U B2 U' B F2 R2 L2 U2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 D R2 F2 R D 
47. 13.27 F U2 L B2 U2 B U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B U' B' L' F2 L2 B D' 
48. (18.19) F D' R2 D' F L U L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' U L' 
49. 10.68 R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' F' D B2 L B' U2 F2 L' B' F' 
50. 13.24 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U B L' R2 B' F2 U' L2 D' 
51. 12.72 R2 L' U' L2 U2 F' B D' L2 F U2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 
52. 11.33 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D U' F2 D B2 R' D' U2 R D2 B' F U R 
53. 11.82 F' D2 F L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U F D2 R B' F' D L D' 
54. 14.43 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 F L' B R' D' L' F2 D2 B 
55. 11.33 F D' L F U F L U2 D2 F B2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U 
56. 13.35 R2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 B' U' L U2 F' R' U' L D F 
57. 14.22 R' F L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 R' B U2 F' D' R2 D2 U 
58. 13.36 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' F U R' B2 D' U B' L D 
59. 16.31 L B' R' U' R' F' B R' F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 D L 
60. 13.96 L' F R' U' F U2 D F' D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 F B D2 R U2 
61. 11.22 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 L2 B R D' B' L2 B' R2 D U2 L 
62. 10.62 D L U' F' U2 D F R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 F R 
63. 11.43 F L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R F2 L' U2 R' U' B' L D R B2 U' R2 D 
64. 14.52 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D L2 F2 D2 U B L' U 
65. 10.69 B' R' F U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U R D R B2 L F' D' 
66. 12.03 F2 R D' B' R B2 U F R2 U2 F2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L2 U2 L U2 F' 
67. (18.80) F2 R2 B2 R F2 R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' B F' U B2 R' D L2 
68. 11.09 L F U2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 F R2 D2 B2 U' L' D U' F' U2 F2 
69. (10.05) B2 R L2 F' D' R' D' L U B2 R L2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' 
70. 11.46 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 D F L2 D B D' L D2 R 
71. 13.90 F' L2 D2 U2 B' F' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D B F' R B' R2 
72. 12.48 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L B' L D' L F R D F' U2 
73. 15.22+ U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B R' B L' R' B' D2 R2 U' 
74. 12.95 U' D2 R F B L2 D L B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' 
75. 11.12 D B D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F' D L2 D B L D2 F2 
76. 13.62 B L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B' U2 L' D B2 R U 
77. 11.45 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 R2 L B' R2 B2 R B' R D' U 
78. 12.94 D2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' B' D2 L' R F' D' B2 D' 
79. 13.07 U2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L' U B D' F L B F' D 
80. 14.77 R2 B U L F U' R D2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B 
81. 14.05 U2 R D2 R F2 L' F2 R D2 R D2 B2 D' L U2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 F' 
82. 13.12 D R F U2 F' L2 D2 F D F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R 
83. 13.55 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 U L' F' L2 D' F2 D L U2 L 
84. 12.94 D R' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L R B L D L F' U 
85. 11.03 D2 F2 L B2 L2 B' R' U' F U2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U' D' R2 U' F2 
86. 12.74 U L F' U2 B2 F L2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F U' F L' F R D B 
87. 15.06 B2 L B' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' R2 D' R' D L2 R2 U' R' 
88. 12.33 R D B' D B' L U R U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 L2 F' B2 L2 U2 B' D 
89. 14.56 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R F2 U2 L' F' U' R' B L' R2 D2 B' R 
90. (17.87) D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L' U F R2 D B2 F' L' U 
91. (9.76) B2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 B L F U2 L' B' U F2 U' L2 
92. 14.61 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U F' U L' F L2 B' U' B2 F2 
93. 12.84 L' U R2 B D F2 R D2 F R2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 F U2 B2 R D2 
94. 13.09 F2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R B' L' F' R F U2 B D2 
95. 11.27 F D2 F L B2 R' D L D2 R D2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 F' 
96. 13.41 D2 R2 L' D' L' D B R F' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 D2 L' 
97. (10.26) F R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D F2 R' U L' U2 B2 U' B' 
98. 12.35 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 U' F' D F2 R2 U2 B' R' U2 
99. 14.00 D' F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 L D B R F U R2 D2 
100. 13.19 F2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R D' L2 B D F' L'



Sadly couldn't quite get this one sub 13 (and it would be 13.01 if the DNF were solved - I missed the cube on the final U' of the J perm and ended up with a cube R U' R away from solved.) Next time, but still PB by .4 seconds. Again, probably - according to my signature, I had a 13.13 ao50, who knows what the ao100 there was.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 22, 2022)

Got my 6x6 PB from 4:37.86 to 4:19.91, a 5x5 PB of 2:08.75 and Megaminx PB of 1:45.30.

I'm now sub-2:20 on 5x5 and average ~2:05 on mega.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 22, 2022)

another sub 2 2x2 solve! and a pb average! a 1.44 solve and a 4.06 average (4.43 4.94 1.44 2.99 2.76) i use ortega btw, the 1.44 scamble: U' R U F' R' F' U R
x' y' inspection U2 R U' R' U'
It should have been sub one, but i was turning slowly becuase i didnt know i would get a last layer skip, i sub 1'd it second try =/


----------



## AidenCubes (Jan 23, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## ray5 (Jan 23, 2022)

I finally got my first solve of the FTO! took a bit more than a month.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 24, 2022)

Sub 3 6x6, with OLL parity too

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-23
single: 2:58.19

Time List:
1. 2:58.19 D' Fw' 3Fw2 Rw' F2 Dw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' L' Lw2 F2 Bw2 U2 D2 B Uw B Dw2 F' 3Fw2 Fw' R2 Rw F2 3Uw Dw' Lw 3Fw L2 Rw2 Lw' R2 B2 Bw L' F' B U' 3Uw2 B2 Uw2 F' U2 Dw' Uw 3Rw2 U2 F2 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw' B Dw' Rw B R D2 Fw Bw2 B2 Dw' L' B2 D' L 3Uw2 L2 3Fw 3Uw' L' Fw U Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 Fw2 F'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-24
single: 6.17

Time List:
1. 6.17 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U R2 F' L2 D' B' L D L2 B L2 R2



Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2
D' F L2 U' R2
y' U' L' U L
U R U2 R' L U' L'
y U' L' U L
y L F' L' F L' U L
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L U'
37 moves/6.17 seconds = 5.997 TPS



Tied for my 2nd best single


----------



## Merp (Jan 25, 2022)

Sub-25 ao5, sub-27 ao12, sub-28 ao50


----------



## Garf (Jan 25, 2022)

Sub-20 PB for Sq-1
18.16 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ @2022-01-24 19:44:58


----------



## Merp (Jan 26, 2022)

3x3:
19.48 single
26.17 ao12
28.77 ao100


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 26, 2022)

pyraminx pb average is 5.62 ( 6.32, 7.22, 3.73, 6.12, 4.43) this was insane becuase my previous pyra pb average was a mid 7, and i normally average mid to low 9s! also a pb single of 2.57 ( i don't have the scramble)
A pb 3x3 average: 17.11 ( 20.78, 16.19, 17.27, 17.59, 16.47) and a pb single of 13.48
4x4 pb average: 1:36.41 ( 1:40.96, 1:24.48, 1:36.21, 1:32.07, 1:41,57) with a pb single in there (1:24.48) for reference i average in the 1:50.00s


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 28, 2022)

bought a skewb yesterday, learned how to solve it

Day 1 progress is pretty good

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-27
avg of 5: 9.99

Time List:
1. (8.00) L' U' L' R' L B U L'
2. (19.56) L U L R' L' B R' U
3. 8.98 R B' R' U L B U L B'
4. 9.54 B R L B R' L' U L' B
5. 11.44 B L U L' U' R L' B'


Edit: lol
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-27
avg of 5: 8.00

Time List:
1. 7.55 R' L R B' U L' R U R' 
2. 8.84 B U' L U L' U B L' R' 
3. (11.04) L' U R' U' L' B L U R 
4. (6.15) U' B' U' L' R' L R B' R 
5. 7.62 B' U L B' L' R U L B'


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 28, 2022)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> bought a skewb yesterday, learned how to solve it
> 
> Day 1 progress is pretty good
> 
> ...


you just got a skewb and you're already sub 10?!? I know Sarah's intermediate method and i average in the 14s ( i guess i haven't practiced in a long time) so that's pretty impressive


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 28, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> you just got a skewb and you're already sub 10?!? I know Sarah's intermediate method and i average in the 14s ( i guess i haven't practiced in a long time) so that's pretty impressive


I don’t average sub 10 at all, I average like 12-13. That was my pb ao5 when I got it


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jan 28, 2022)

FINALLY! Sub-18 Ao5 using ZZ method!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-28
avg of 5: 17.59

Time List:
17.16, 18.96, 17.67, 17.95, 16.84
Cube used: Custom magnetized and setup Meilong 3C


----------



## White KB (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice! Soon you may be as fast as Andrew Nathenson! (He's one of the fastest ZZ users of all time.)


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 28, 2022)

Or as fast as many of the ZZ solvers faster than Andrew


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 29, 2022)

So after failing to make soft cutoff for megaminx at my comp last Saturday despite averaging below the cutoff I've decided to start a Megaminx marathon. I did 52 solves today and broke most of my PB's:

1:27.76 Mo3
1:30.95 Ao5
1:37.21 Ao12
1:41.06 Ao50
1:43.92 Ao100 (including some solves from before)

This is just the beginning


----------



## White KB (Jan 29, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Or as fast as many of the ZZ solvers faster than Andrew


I was kind of making a joke... Sorry 'bout that, Swag.
The main reason why is because most people know about Andrew (AKA ColorfulPockets) on YouTube and from the Layer By Layer podcast... Or have times changed? Anyway, he's the only ZZ user that I could remember right off


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 29, 2022)

White KB said:


> I was kind of making a joke... Sorry 'bout that, Swag.
> The main reason why is because most people know about Andrew (AKA ColorfulPockets) on YouTube and from the Layer By Layer podcast... Or have times changed? Anyway, he's the only ZZ user that I could remember right off


Yeah, Andrew definitely had a lot of clout in the wider community. Surprised you didn't think of Phil Yu though


----------



## White KB (Jan 29, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Yeah, Andrew definitely had a lot of clout in the wider community. Surprised you didn't think of Phil Yu though


Oh yeah, he is a ZZ user. I almost forgot from the CubeHead vs. Phil Yu race.


----------



## Garf (Jan 29, 2022)

Sub-4 7x7 single!
3:57.42. That solve was sooo good.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 30, 2022)

S K E W B
I'm having way too much fun with this puzzle



Spoiler: 7.34 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-29
avg of 5: 7.34

Time List:
1. (9.88) U L' U' B' U B' R L' 
2. 6.85 B' R' B' L B R' L B U 
3. (6.13) U' R' L U L B' R U 
4. 7.86 R' L B U' L U R U 
5. 7.30 B U R U L' U' L' R B'





Spoiler: 8.71 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-29
avg of 12: 8.71

Time List:
1. (5.95) R U' L' R U' L' R U' B 
2. 10.36 B' U R' U' L' R' U' L' U 
3. 9.09 R U R U' L B U B' 
4. 10.37 R' U' B U' R L U L 
5. 9.70 L R L R U R' B L B' 
6. (11.60) L' R' B L' U' R L R' U' 
7. 9.07 U R B R' L U L' B' R' 
8. 7.80 U' B' L' R B U B U B' 
9. 9.88 U L' U' B' U B' R L' 
10. 6.85 B' R' B' L B R' L B U 
11. 6.13 U' R' L U L B' R U 
12. 7.86 R' L B U' L U R U





Spoiler: 9.68 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-29
avg of 100: 9.68

Time List:
1. (4.71) R U' B U L' U L B 
2. 10.47 B' U B R B L' R B' 
3. 8.12 B' U' R U' L' U R B' 
4. (5.67) U' L' B' U' L' R U B L 
5. 12.88 B U L' R U L' B U 
6. 12.35 U B U R' L R' B U' B' 
7. 9.83 B' U' L' B L U' L U' 
8. 11.01 U R B' R' U' B L' U' 
9. 7.25 B' R' L B' R' B' L U' B' 
10. 8.11 U R' L U R' B U B 
11. 10.77 L' U' B' L U' L R L B' 
12. 8.46 B L U L' R U R' U' B' 
13. 9.53 B' L U B' L' B U' B 
14. 11.74 U L B' R U L' R' B' R' 
15. 12.25 R U L B' L U' B L' 
16. 7.79 B' U L' B R' B' U' B' R 
17. 13.39 R U' L' R B R U L' 
18. 6.71 B R' L U L' R' B U' 
19. 10.31 U' L' B L R B R' B 
20. 11.25 L R' U R' U' L' B' L' 
21. 9.41 U R B R B R' U L 
22. (21.73) U' R' U L' R' B' L' B 
23. 6.81 U R' B' L' R U B' U' L 
24. 8.29 B' R' B L B R' U' B 
25. 11.76 B R U' L U' L R L U' 
26. (5.80) B' L' R B' L' U B L B 
27. 10.87 B' L U' B' L R U L' 
28. 8.40 B R B' U L B U' B' U 
29. 11.54 U' L' R' B' U R' B U R' 
30. 8.45 L B' L R' U' B' R U B' 
31. 9.22 B' U R B U L' U B' R' B' 
32. 14.19 R B R L' B L B U' 
33. (5.51) R B' R' U B L' B' L U 
34. 7.59 R U L R L' U R' B 
35. 8.29 B L B' U' B R' B' U 
36. 11.73 B L R L' B R' B' R' U' 
37. 8.97 R' U' L' B' R U' B' U' 
38. 8.67 R B R B U' L' B' R 
39. 7.83 R U' R L' U B L B 
40. 7.85 R' B U L' U R L U' R' 
41. 9.37 U L' B' L R L' R U R' 
42. 11.03 U R L' U' L' R' B R 
43. 12.84 B' L R' L B L' R' L' R' 
44. 7.59 U' B' R' L' U' B L' U' 
45. 7.94 L U L R' L B L B' 
46. 11.25 R' B' U' L R L R' L' R' 
47. 8.76 R L R U L' B U B' U 
48. 7.05 R L B U R' U R L' 
49. 6.09 L B' L U' R U R L' U 
50. 9.79 U' B R U L' U' L U B' 
51. 12.21 U R' B L' B R U B 
52. (14.70) R' U' L' U' B' R L' B' 
53. 10.28 L' U' B R' L' B U R' B' 
54. 12.61 R' B L' R' U' B U' R 
55. 9.07 U B R' B L' U B R' 
56. 12.07 U R B' L' U B' L' R' 
57. 10.12 L' B L R B U' R L' 
58. 7.31 L R' U' B' L B L B' R' 
59. (15.31) L B' R B' U L' U' R 
60. 8.61 L' B' R U B U' R' U' 
61. 10.90 L B' U' R' B' U B L' 
62. (15.74) B' L U' R' U R B' U' 
63. 12.86 U L B U' R L R L' B 
64. 9.89 L' B' L' U' L B' L B' R 
65. 9.88 B U R L' U' B L' B 
66. 10.68+ R' U' R B R L U' R 
67. 12.45 B' L' U B R L U' L' B' 
68. 8.55 B' U R U L' R' L' U' 
69. 10.74 L' R B U' R B L R L 
70. 8.63 B U L' B R U R' U' 
71. 12.42 B' U R' B R' L R' L' R 
72. 7.92 L U' B' L' R U B L' R' 
73. (5.95) R U' L' R U' L' R U' B 
74. 10.36 B' U R' U' L' R' U' L' U 
75. 9.09 R U R U' L B U B' 
76. 10.37 R' U' B U' R L U L 
77. 9.70 L R L R U R' B L B' 
78. 11.60 L' R' B L' U' R L R' U' 
79. 9.07 U R B R' L U L' B' R' 
80. 7.80 U' B' L' R B U B U B' 
81. 9.88 U L' U' B' U B' R L' 
82. 6.85 B' R' B' L B R' L B U 
83. 6.13 U' R' L U L B' R U 
84. 7.86 R' L B U' L U R U 
85. 7.30 B U R U L' U' L' R B' 
86. 14.38 U' R' U R' B' L' R L' U' 
87. 7.33 L B' L' U L U' L R' 
88. (DNF(11.34)) R U' L B' R L R' U 
89. 8.98 R U L R' B' R B U' 
90. 10.65 R L' B R' L' R L B R' 
91. 7.93 L B L' R U' B' L R L' 
92. 7.44 R' L' R' B R B' U' R U' 
93. 12.53 B' R U' R' L B R U' 
94. 9.23 B R' U' R U B' U R 
95. 8.16 R' U L B' R B' L' R' U' 
96. 7.86 R L B' L B' U' L R 
97. 12.22 L' U B L' B' R U L U' 
98. 10.04 B U L R' U R' L' U' B' 
99. 8.46 R' L' R' B R' B' U R' L' 
100. 9.34 B L' U' B' R' L B' U


----------



## crazykitten499 (Jan 30, 2022)

sub-45 with roux method, finally!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 30, 2022)

For the last couple months it always felt like as if the sub-1 5x5 Average could happen at any time but I never actually got it.
Well, a few days ago I beat it by a huge margin and also got a new PB single of 53.20. The second 53 should've been a 50 if not sub-50 but 3x3 stage was extremely shaky. It's not too bad though, as it was the crucial solve for the sub-1 Ao5.
I couldn't quite hold it together for a sub-1 Ao12 but 1:00.78 is a new PB nonetheless.



Spoiler: scrambles



generiert durch csTimer am 27.01.2022 (lösen von 2022-01-27 15:24:29 bis 2022-01-27 15:43:44)
Versuch/Total: 12/12

Single
bester: 53.20
schlechtester: 1:13.57

Mittelwert von 3
aktueller: 1:03.95 (σ = 3.78)
bester: 54.63 (σ = 1.36)

Durchschnitt von 5
aktueller: 1:03.72 (σ = 3.53)
bester: 56.78 (σ = 2.56)

Durchschnitt von 12
aktueller: 1:00.78 (σ = 5.54)
bester: 1:00.78 (σ = 5.54)

Durchschnitte: 1:00.78 (σ = 5.54)
Mittelwert: 1:01.21

Zeitenliste:
1. 56.18 Fw' Bw R2 D Rw R' D2 Dw Lw' L' Rw Fw' Uw' Rw L2 Lw2 D' L2 Uw' Dw U2 D' Lw Uw' Dw' L2 F' U' Uw F2 Uw Rw' B F' Fw' D L Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 F' B D' U' F' Rw2 F' Bw' U' Dw' B2 F' Bw D Dw' L' Bw2 Uw F R' @2022-01-27 15:24:29
2. 53.20 Rw' F B' D' Rw Lw' Uw Rw2 Bw' B D2 Bw2 F L Uw R U2 Dw' Rw Lw' F2 B Fw2 L2 D2 U2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' R Rw2 U Dw Bw U2 R' U R Uw' Fw' Uw Bw' B2 F' R' B U' B U2 L2 U F Rw' U' Uw F D2 U' F Rw @2022-01-27 15:26:21
3. 1:13.57 B' L' Dw2 L B' R2 Rw' Lw Uw Dw F' R' Dw2 R2 Lw Fw2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 Bw Uw' Fw2 F2 Bw2 L' Bw2 F2 U Bw2 B' F' Uw L' Lw F2 Rw2 Uw Lw' Dw R Rw Fw Uw U Fw2 F Rw2 Bw2 U' R2 L2 Lw2 F2 D' Fw R Uw' L2 D' B2 @2022-01-27 15:27:58
4. 1:07.78 L' D2 Dw Bw' R B Lw' U R' D Fw' R2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Dw2 Rw Uw' Fw R2 Uw R' Uw Fw Bw2 R' Rw L Fw Lw L U Uw' Bw' R' Lw F Fw' Rw U Rw Bw' U' Fw' R' Rw2 Dw L B L' Fw' U Bw Lw' Uw' B' Lw' U2 @2022-01-27 15:29:46
5. 1:02.01 Uw2 Lw2 L Bw Lw F2 R U' D2 Fw2 Bw' Dw' F2 L Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw B' L Uw2 F2 R' F Uw2 Bw' D Uw2 Bw B2 Rw2 B' U2 Lw' Bw2 Dw F2 B' Bw' L Fw' Bw' D2 Bw' U2 R' B2 Bw F Lw R' F2 Fw L2 D B' Rw Dw2 F2 L @2022-01-27 15:31:35
6. 54.78 L' Lw' F' R Lw' Uw' U' F' R L Rw' Lw' Dw B' Rw' Lw Bw' R2 B' Dw' Rw' U2 F' Dw2 R' Uw Fw' B Lw2 B' R' B' L' Uw' Dw2 D Lw Fw Dw' D L2 B' U R' Bw' Rw2 Uw F' Fw' Rw Lw' Uw' L' U' Rw2 B Fw' Bw' U Bw @2022-01-27 15:33:15
7. 55.90 Fw Dw' Bw' L B2 Rw2 B' D Rw' Fw Uw2 Lw Dw2 R2 Fw' B' Rw R F2 Dw2 Rw' Fw Uw' R' Rw' L2 Fw' R' U' Uw2 R2 Rw Fw' Bw2 R2 U2 Fw' F' R' U2 Uw L' Uw R D R2 Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 U2 D' F2 Bw2 R' Rw' Fw U2 Dw Lw' @2022-01-27 15:34:49
8. 53.20 B L' Dw' Uw' L' F Lw2 Fw' L2 R2 U Bw' L2 Lw' F' D' U' B2 Uw' D B Fw2 Lw Uw' L2 Lw Bw' U' L D' Lw' B' R2 F Uw' Lw' L' Dw' Rw' L' R D' F Lw R F' L F2 Bw' L B' Rw B Lw' Uw2 Rw B U Lw' D' @2022-01-27 15:36:18
9. 1:06.08 D' U2 Dw L Dw D' R' D Dw' Fw R' B' Dw' B L2 Dw' Bw2 Uw U' F2 R' Bw' Uw D U R2 Fw' L' F2 U2 L2 D Lw' Fw' L Dw2 D' Uw' Rw' Bw2 U Fw' D' Uw2 B Dw2 R' Rw2 L' Uw' B Uw' Bw' B D Bw2 L Uw Rw' U @2022-01-27 15:37:47
10. 59.66 Rw2 B Bw' D Bw' L2 F' Lw' Uw2 R2 Uw2 F Dw' R Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' B2 Uw B Uw' Dw D2 B' F Dw Lw' U' D F Bw D' F2 Dw' U' Fw' B2 Uw' Lw Fw' L2 Dw B' R U' Lw' L2 Fw' U2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Bw D2 B U' Dw' @2022-01-27 15:39:34
11. 1:05.43 B D2 L Lw2 Uw' Fw' F U' Fw2 Uw' U2 F' R2 B' D Lw2 Dw' R Rw Dw Rw' Bw2 L2 R' F Dw' D L2 U Fw Lw Bw2 Uw D Bw' Lw2 Bw U2 B Fw2 D' Lw2 B2 Fw' U Dw2 Bw L' Dw2 D' Bw' F' Fw B2 Uw2 Bw2 U' Fw' D Bw' @2022-01-27 15:41:59
12. 1:06.77 F2 D2 Uw Bw2 F2 D2 F L F' Uw Bw' Rw2 Dw Uw' L' R B Lw2 Rw L Fw L Bw' Dw2 U F2 Bw' B2 Dw2 R2 L2 Uw F2 B Bw' R' Fw B2 Bw U D2 F R2 Lw2 D Fw2 Lw' Bw' Dw L2 Lw' Dw2 F' Rw Lw D Fw Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 @2022-01-27 15:43:44


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 1, 2022)

Not mine... I wish! 

But I see cksuperlevis has just posted a time of 2h13m for 21x21!


----------



## Garf (Feb 1, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Not mine... I wish!
> 
> But I see cksuperlevis has just posted a time of 2h13m for 21x21!


Man is insane.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 1, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Man is insane.


And rich


----------



## Garf (Feb 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> And rich


Basically what insane means.


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 2, 2022)

Woo! Intuitive Dayan Gem II solve complete! Really fun puzzle, can't believe that I waited so long to start collecting this series.


----------



## Merp (Feb 4, 2022)

New average PBs on 3x3: 
Ao5: 22.19
Ao12: 24.08
Ao50: 26.26
Ao100: 27.86


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 4, 2022)

about a week ago i got my first sub 17 average, and then the average right after that i got my first sub 16 average! it was a 15.84, but i've since broken it by .02, 15.82, and i've tied it twice


----------



## Garf (Feb 4, 2022)

Some more sub-4s on 7x7.
3:50.07
3:57.77
3:57.27.
Wait, that's like a 3:55 MO3 or something like that...


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Feb 4, 2022)

Got my sub 13 ao100 after just barely missing out on it last week

Wasn't too long after it, in terms of number of solves, but I've been pretty swamped with schoolwork.



Spoiler: 12.96 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-04
avg of 100: 12.96

Time List:
1. 11.59 L' U2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U2 L2 D B L R' U2 R' B2 L B' U' 
2. 15.11 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R U R U' L2 U L R U 
3. 12.91 F2 D' L D2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D U2 B L' R D2 B L2 R 
4. 11.73 F2 U L' U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 L' F2 L' D2 R' B' U' B2 F R U L 
5. 12.00 D2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 F L' B L' R B F R D L' 
6. 11.51 L D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' D F2 L2 F L2 D F2 
7. (9.97) R2 L' F U2 L F L' D L U D L2 U F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 
8. 13.69 L' U2 L2 R D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 D' R2 B R' B' F' L D U 
9. 13.17 D L' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 D B U B2 L' U2 B' U 
10. 11.62 B U R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D R2 B2 L B R2 D' B U' F2 U' 
11. 13.58 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L' D2 F' D R U' R' F' L' F' 
12. 11.66 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L' D2 F2 R2 U' F R' U2 B2 
13. 11.85 D' R B L' F' U R' B' D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 B2 D F2 D 
14. (10.83) D B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B' R' D2 R D' F2 R F' L' R 
15. (10.77) B D2 B2 R' F2 U F' L' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 R 
16. 11.30 U' F' R B' D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R B D2 U F L2 B' 
17. 12.38 D F U' L2 D2 B' R F D2 L F2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U 
18. 11.97 R U F' B U2 D2 R' U F2 D2 B2 U F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' F' 
19. 13.58 L2 F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D' F R' D2 R F2 L U2 B2 
20. 14.19 R D B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U R B F U F U L B' 
21. 11.43 D L' D L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 D B2 U B' U L F' U R' U' L' 
22. 11.20 U F' D2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R B D2 U' R' D2 F D2 
23. 14.94 U B' D2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R' U' B' U2 F D' B' 
24. 13.94 L2 D2 L D2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 D2 B' R' D2 U B2 R' U2 F U2 
25. 12.89 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L U2 F R' B U' B2 D' L' 
26. 13.20+ L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 R B R' D' L F2 L2 R F2 U 
27. 15.38+ R F L' B' D' F' R' F' B' R2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 
28. 11.63 F D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L F R' B F2 D' B D' B2 
29. 11.54 F' R' U B' L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 U F2 L' B2 D2 B' U' 
30. 12.93 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U' F' R2 U' B' L F2 D' F' R' 
31. 10.92 D' F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 U B U2 F2 D' R U2 F R' F2 
32. (15.87) R L F' D R' B U2 F' D R2 F2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 B2 
33. 11.82 L D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 U' R' D' B' U' R2 F2 D' R U2 
34. 11.79 R2 D L D' L D L' F R' B D2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 
35. 14.28 L U' R2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D' L R2 D' F' U' 
36. 15.03 L B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' L2 B' U2 L R2 U' 
37. (15.95) R' B D2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 L' B' D R2 D2 B' L' F' 
38. 12.16 F' D L2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 R' F D B2 L2 U R D2 
39. 12.72 F' L2 D2 L2 D F' U' R F2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 R B2 L' U' R' 
40. (16.86) F U' B2 D F2 B' R2 L F U2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 
41. 12.87 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 B' D F2 R F2 D2 F' D' R2 
42. 13.40 F R2 U F B' D B' R' B' U2 B U2 F R2 L2 B L2 B2 
43. 12.88 B D' L' B D R B' L2 F' R L U2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R' B2 
44. 13.33 B' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 F' D B' R B' F R D R F 
45. 14.86 R2 F U R2 D' L F B' U B' D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 F' U2 F 
46. 12.94 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' L' D U F2 R B2 D' L' 
47. 15.18 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L' B2 U L D B' U' L2 F' L 
48. 11.53 U' L D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D' R' B' U' F R' D2 U' F 
49. 13.06 U' B' R' B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R' U L' D2 F L U 
50. 11.73 D2 L2 F R2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 L' U R' D R B' D' F U' 
51. 11.98 F L2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L D R U' L D L2 R' U B 
52. 12.41 D2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L F' D' R D' L B' 
53. 12.59 L' F L2 D F B2 U2 B U R D2 F2 L F2 R L F2 B2 L D2 L 
54. (19.01) L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R U' F' L' R D' F2 R2 B D 
55. 12.56 D R' F R2 D' R2 D U2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R U2 L B2 L2 D L 
56. 11.91 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D R' U' B' L' B2 D' F R2 D' U2 
57. 13.44 U' R' F' B U2 F2 R' B2 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L' D' 
58. 12.98 R2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R D2 B2 U L' R U' B R' 
59. (10.34) D' L D B R' D B' U' L2 U' F2 U2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 
60. 12.50 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' F2 L U2 D' F L D' U' L' F D L 
61. 12.11 B2 D2 F' D2 R' F D' L D2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 F R 
62. 14.77 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 B' F2 L2 D' R' F' R B L F2 R2 U' B' 
63. 12.78 D' F' R D2 L2 B' L B' U B2 R2 F2 L2 U D R2 F' 
64. 13.33 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F U' F2 R' U2 F U B2 L 
65. 13.84 U D' R B' U D L' F L2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 D' R2 
66. 14.06 B U' L U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 B' L' D' B2 L2 R' B 
67. 13.15 D' L2 U' B U2 L' D2 R' B' L F2 L B2 L U2 D2 B2 L F2 
68. 12.18 U' L2 B U B2 R F R F2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' 
69. 12.57 U B2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 U F D' L' B2 D' B' R F L' 
70. 11.12 D L2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 F' L R D L F' U2 L' R' 
71. 13.21 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F L2 B L R2 U R D2 R2 
72. 13.94 F2 R L2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D' U' L' B' U' B L2 
73. 13.89 U F2 L2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U L' F L B2 R' U' F R2 F' U' 
74. 15.43+ B R2 B' L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 D R' F2 R' D B2 D R D F 
75. 15.02 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D F' U' L B2 L2 D2 B L2 D R 
76. 13.56 B2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L D2 U2 B2 R' F2 D' L2 R2 B R2 F U L' R 
77. 13.40 L' F2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B U' B F L D2 L2 D' 
78. 12.60 U2 F' L2 U2 L' U2 D' F R D2 B L2 F2 B' R2 F U2 B D2 B R2 
79. 13.41 L2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R U2 R' B2 F' D B' D F D' L' U' 
80. 12.07 R' U D B' L D L B' D2 L' D2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 R B' 
81. (9.75) R' F D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D' L' U' R D2 B2 U' F 
82. (DNF(16.17)) L2 R2 U R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B' U2 R' U2 L' R2 B' U R2 
83. 15.14 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B' L2 F U L2 D2 B2 F' L 
84. 13.08 R' U2 B R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' R' F2 L' B2 D' L2 
85. 10.96 F L U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 F' R' D' B' L R' U' 
86. 15.75+ U2 F' D2 L' U2 F U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 
87. 13.29 R' D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D U' L F D R2 B2 L F' D L 
88. 11.22 L' F' U F B2 R U' F' B D' B2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 
89. 14.53 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U' R' D' U R D B2 F U' F' 
90. 14.97 D2 B2 R' L2 U L B R' B' U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 
91. 14.50+ L' B D R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' R F2 R B' D2 L2 R' D 
92. 11.73 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 U' B F U' L F D2 R B' F' 
93. 12.50 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 U2 F D2 L D R2 B' R' F' U B R 
94. 12.25 F' L B U D L2 F' R' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 F U 
95. 11.99 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R F2 U2 R F' L D' R2 F2 D2 L B' D' 
96. 12.25 B F2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 U B D2 R' 
97. 13.08 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 B U' B' L' D U F' R U' L2 
98. 14.57 R D2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F D' B2 R2 B U' L R2 F2 
99. 11.97 R F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D' F' R D U' R2 D2 R F2 R 
100. 12.39 F2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 D B R F2 U F2 L2 D U2 R' B'



Came with a pb ao12 too


Spoiler: 11.83 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-04
avg of 12: 11.83

Time List:
1. 12.00 D2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 F L' B L' R B F R D L' 
2. 11.51 L D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' D F2 L2 F L2 D F2 
3. (9.97) R2 L' F U2 L F L' D L U D L2 U F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 
4. (13.69) L' U2 L2 R D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 D' R2 B R' B' F' L D U 
5. 13.17 D L' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 D B U B2 L' U2 B' U 
6. 11.62 B U R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D R2 B2 L B R2 D' B U' F2 U' 
7. 13.58 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L' D2 F' D R U' R' F' L' F' 
8. 11.66 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L' D2 F2 R2 U' F R' U2 B2 
9. 11.85 D' R B L' F' U R' B' D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 B2 D F2 D 
10. 10.83 D B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B' R' D2 R D' F2 R F' L' R 
11. 10.77 B D2 B2 R' F2 U F' L' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 R 
12. 11.30 U' F' R B' D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R B D2 U F L2 B'



Still hunting that sub 11 ao5 though


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Feb 5, 2022)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> Still hunting that sub 11 ao5 though



Update: I did it

Sune PLL skip for the clutch

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-05
avg of 5: 10.93

Time List:
1. 10.91 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B' L2 B' D' B' U' R D R2 U2 L F' 
2. 10.08 B' F' R2 F' U2 B2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 U' L' D2 R2 B L' D2 B' 
3. 11.80 L' D2 R2 U2 R B2 L2 R U2 R' D2 F' D' L2 D L' D F' D' F' 
4. (17.13) B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B U B R' B L F' L R' 
5. (9.22) D' U' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L D2 L U2 B' D R' D2 F U


----------



## Merp (Feb 6, 2022)

19.32 single and 25.94 Ao50...finally a sub-26 ao50


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 7, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Not mine... I wish!
> 
> But I see cksuperlevis has just posted a time of 2h13m for 21x21!


He's done it again!


----------



## Merp (Feb 8, 2022)

New pb single on 3x3: 17.11
Ao5: 21.95 (first sub-22)


----------



## silunar (Feb 9, 2022)

new roux pb of 32.358 secs


----------



## Merp (Feb 10, 2022)

Learned all PLLs
Ao5: 21.93
Ao12: 23.89 (first sub-24)
Ao50: 25.77
Ao100: 26.42
Ao1000: 29.07


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Feb 11, 2022)

When your first sub 20 ao5 on squan is also a sub 19

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-11
avg of 5: 18.88

Time List:
1. 19.77 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-1) 
2. (17.78) (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2) 
3. (22.08) (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,4)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0) 
4. 18.77 (0,2)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (-5,0)/ 
5. 18.09 (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)


----------



## Merp (Feb 12, 2022)

This thread has become my daily update thread lmao

Ao5: 20.57 (first sub-21)
Ao12: 22.22
Ao50: 24.40
Ao100: 24.76
Ao1000: 27.86


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 15, 2022)

New 3x3 PB's

9.63 Ao5
10.90 Ao50
11.27 Ao100
11.59 ao250

Calming my turning a bit is working.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 16, 2022)

17:00.00 9x9 solve on the dot.


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 16, 2022)

got a sub 11 ao12


----------



## AidenCubes (Feb 16, 2022)

Yay I just had my first sub 20 single!


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 16, 2022)

good job!


----------



## Merp (Feb 16, 2022)

AidenCubes said:


> sub 20 single


Good job
Finally I have someone similar to my times


----------



## Merp (Feb 16, 2022)

Ao12: 22.21
Ao50: 23.80
Ao100: 24.01
Ao1000: 25.99


----------



## GooseCuber (Feb 16, 2022)

I've been trying to get a sub 20 Ao50 this entire day but my times just don't wanna go down!


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Feb 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-16
single: 10.74

Time List:
1. 10.74 (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-1)

Should've been my first sub 10 but I fumbled a bit during cubeshape. Such a stupid scramble though, this was like my third ever sub-15 lol


----------



## J41 (Feb 17, 2022)

I've been working for ages toward a sub-20 AO12. Today, I finally managed it - very happy.

*Method: beginner method
Cube: GAN Mini M Pro*

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-17
*avg of 12: 19.80*

Time List:
1. 19.54 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L F' R' U' L' F D' R' U2 
2. 23.49 B' U D2 L' R D2 L' B2 R B2 R' F2 R' U' R' B F' L B2 F' 
3. (15.44) D2 B' U F D' R U2 L U D2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 
4. 19.77 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L F D' F2 R U L2 F2 D2 B2 
5. 20.24 B2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 U' F' R D L F R' B 
6. 20.56 B' L B' U2 B U2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' U B L R' D2 L' D 
7. 18.13 F2 L' D2 B F D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B F' R D' U' R B 
8. 18.33 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' B2 F L' R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D L' 
9. 20.24 L' U F' U D B' L' U' R' B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 R2 
10. (26.86) F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 R B F D B F U B' L' 
11. 17.36 B' D2 B' D R' F2 B L' F' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' D2 B D 
12. 20.34 L' B R' F2 L D2 L R2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 L F D2 F D' F R2 F2


----------



## Merp (Feb 17, 2022)

Finally got a sub-2 single on 2x2 after 4 years
1.58 single
4.51 ao5
5.10 ao12
5.66 ao50
5.90 ao100


----------



## GooseCuber (Feb 17, 2022)

Merp said:


> Finally got a sub-2 single on 2x2 after 4 years
> 1.58 single
> 4.51 ao5
> 5.10 ao12
> ...


I assume you did either green or orange face but please correct me if I'm mistaken. Well done though!!


----------



## Merp (Feb 18, 2022)

GooseCuber said:


> green or orange face


In the first scramble I did yellow face
This is my solve:
y' R U2 R' U2 R2 U'

And in this second one I did orange yes


----------



## GooseCuber (Feb 18, 2022)

My PB is just slower than yours, solving on red side:
x' y' U2 R' U R' U

It was some time back though with my new YJ MGC 2×2


----------



## Lightning (Feb 18, 2022)

Got a sub 19 ao12
ao12:18.54


----------



## Lightning (Feb 19, 2022)

Lightning said:


> Got a sub 19 ao12
> ao12:18.54


Was able to beat it by almost a second today!
ao12: 17.64


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Feb 20, 2022)

TPS PB

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-19
single: 9.25

Time List:
1. 9.25 F2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R' B' D L D2 L2 U2 B' R U2

z2 y // inspection

B' U' R' L F D' // cross
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2l-1
U' L U' L' // F2L-2
R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L-3
L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L-4
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U // PLL

61 moves / 9.25 seconds = 6.59 TPS
PB before this is just barely above 6


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 21, 2022)

15.84 3x3 PB.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 21, 2022)

PB single!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-21
single: 7.16

Time List:
1. 7.16 R2 F2 L2 B U2 F D2 F L2 B U2 R2 D R U R2 B' F2 R2 U'

x2 y' (Inspection)
U D' R' D' R2 F' (XXcross)
y' R' U' R L' U L (F2L 3)
y U' R U' R' U2 R U R (F2L 4)
U' r' U2 R U R' U r (OLL)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (PLL+AUF)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 23, 2022)

PB Ao12 with counting 7!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-23
avg of 12: 10.25

Time List:
7.92, 9.06, 10.63, 10.41, 11.73, 9.27, 11.21, (7.91), 10.07, (12.32), 10.50, 11.70


----------



## Ianwubby (Feb 24, 2022)

Finally updated my 6x6 for the first time since like 2018...
Turns out cube hardware has gotten a lot better since then! New PBs:

Single : 2:35.57 -> 2:30.45
Mo3 : 2:48.97 -> 2:34.74
Ao5 : 2:52.04 -> 2:37.71
Ao12 : 2:57.15 -> 2:45.02
Ao50 : 3:04.07 -> 2:59.76
Ao100 : 3:13.23 -> 3:05.09

(The big averages are still rolling from solves on my old cube, I haven't finished 50 solves on my new one yet)


----------



## J41 (Feb 25, 2022)

I think I'm about 12 years into my cubing journey, and today is the very first time I've ever solved a 5x5 lol. Unbelievably slow, but here we are!


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 27, 2022)

I got Mo3 and Ao5 PBs! The Ao12 was ruined by three bad solves but it is still my second best.


Spoiler: times and scrambles



generiert durch csTimer am 27.02.2022 (lösen von 2022-02-27 13:32:58 bis 2022-02-27 13:38:19)
Durchschnitt von 12: 7.95

Zeitenliste:
1. 7.63 U2 F' U L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F L' B L2 R' F R2 @2022-02-27 13:32:58 
2. 7.84 L2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R' B2 L' F L' R2 B U L F2 @2022-02-27 13:33:22 
3. 7.57 R2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B R' F L' D' B U' R' D' F @2022-02-27 13:33:43 
4. 9.73 D' L' U2 L F2 D2 R B2 R' U2 F2 R D L' D B D B2 L D2 @2022-02-27 13:34:08 
5. 7.42 R' B2 U L' F' R' B' R F2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 @2022-02-27 13:34:37 
6. 7.27 L' F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 F' R2 D' R U' L D2 R B' L R' @2022-02-27 13:34:59 
7. (6.59) D F2 R' L2 D2 F2 D2 B L R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 @2022-02-27 13:35:21 
8. 6.75 L F2 U L' U' R' F D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 F L @2022-02-27 13:35:57 
9. 9.87 F2 L U R F L' B' D' R2 B L2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 R' @2022-02-27 13:36:24 
10. 7.56 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D F' L D' B R' B2 R B' @2022-02-27 13:36:55 
11. (11.12) L U' B2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 U' R F L U2 L F2 L2 B' @2022-02-27 13:37:39 
12. 7.83 B2 D L2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 U B D' L' F' U' L @2022-02-27 13:38:19

6.87 Mo3 solves 6-8
7.15 Ao5 solves 4-8


----------



## verdito (Mar 1, 2022)

I've been practicing OH a lot lately and I broke my OH pbs for both single and avg5. I got pb single like 3 times in the last couple weeks. Here is the recons for my pb single

12.26 L F2 R2 U L2 U B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 L B2 F U' L' B' L' U2
y' U F U2 R' U' L
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U' R' U' R U2 R'
z R' U R U' R' U R2 U' z'
U2 x' z' R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 1, 2022)

I just got my first sub 9 single after 13 months of cubing, I had a pll skip and a cancel into sune from last slot.
last layer with last slot: U2 R U2 R' U


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 2, 2022)

New PB's

9.46 3x3 Ao5
2:21.33 6x6 mo3
8:51.70 2-7 Relay


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow! sub 10 ao12, also solve 4-8 make a 9.42 ao5 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-05
avg of 12: 9.94

Time List:
10.37, 9.83, 10.31, 9.04, 9.16, (12.95), 9.94, 9.15, 9.66, 10.24, (9.00), 11.67


----------



## GooseCuber (Mar 6, 2022)

11.05 3×3 PB!
Scramble: R U D R B2 U' F2 L' F' U' L2 F2 L' D2 R F2 R D2 L2

Orange top, Blue front
X-cross: D' L D2 L' D
1st F2L Pair: R U' R' y L' U2 L
2nd F2L Pair: y U' R' U R U' R' U' R
3rd F2L Pair: R U' R' y' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'

This solve was extremely lucky as I rarely ever do colour neutral solves and even then they're Usually around 24 seconds.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 7, 2022)

crazy batch of skewb solves today

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-06
single: 2.80

Time List:
1. 2.80 U' L' R B' L' B L U L B'

PB single, still upset I choked the scramble that was literally just double sledgehammer to solve



Spoiler: 5.12 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-06
avg of 5: 5.12

Time List:
1. (7.35) U' B L' U' R' B' L' U' 
2. (2.80) U' L' R B' L' B L U L B' 
3. 5.93 R' B U L R U B' R' L' 
4. 5.47 B' R' U' B U' R' L' R 
5. 3.96 U R' B' L B L' R U





Spoiler: 6.29 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-06
avg of 12: 6.29

Time List:
1. 7.86 U L' R U' B U' B R B 
2. 5.02 L' U' R B R' U' B L' U' 
3. 7.35 U' B L' U' R' B' L' U' 
4. (2.80) U' L' R B' L' B L U L B' 
5. 5.93 R' B U L R U B' R' L' 
6. 5.47 B' R' U' B U' R' L' R 
7. 3.96 U R' B' L B L' R U 
8. 7.27 L' R L' U B U' B U' R' 
9. 7.45 B U L' U' R L R U' B' 
10. 7.93 U R L R L R U' L' B' 
11. (8.34) B R L' B L B' U' L 
12. 4.67 B' L' R B R B U R U





Spoiler: 7.56 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-06
avg of 100: 7.56

Time List:
1. 4.49 B L R U B R L' U R 
2. 8.36 L' R L U' B R L U' L' 
3. 6.75 L' U' L' U' R B' U' L 
4. 9.20 L' U' R L' B R' B' U R' 
5. 6.52+ L' B L' B U R' U' B' 
6. 7.28 B' R U B U' R B R L 
7. 5.98 R U' L U' R L U' B' 
8. 8.66 U R' U' L U' B L U R 
9. 8.26 B' R' U' R B U' L' R B 
10. 5.30 R U' B' R L' R B U' B 
11. 8.43 U B' R L' U B' L' B 
12. 10.75+ R L U L B L' R' B 
13. 6.55 R B' L B L' R' B' R' 
14. 9.32 L U R L U R B' L 
15. 4.70 U R U L' R' U R L R' 
16. (12.08) R' U R B U B R' U R' L' 
17. 6.50 U B' U' L U' R L' R 
18. 7.56 U' B' U' L R' B' R' U L' B' 
19. 8.31 R' L B' L' B R' L B R 
20. 10.02 B' U' R L' B U R' L U' 
21. 7.75 L' B' L R' L B L R L 
22. 11.06 U B' U' L' U' B R L' R 
23. 6.04 U L' R U B U B' R' L 
24. 7.95 U R' L' U' L' U' B' R' 
25. 9.65 B' R B U B L' U B U' 
26. 6.63 B U' L' R L' B L' B 
27. 7.24 R' L' R' U' B U B U 
28. 8.91 B L' U' L' U L' U' B 
29. 11.36 L B' U B L' R' B' L' U' 
30. 8.70 U B R U' L' U' R' U' B' 
31. 5.78 L R U' L' U' L R' L 
32. 7.33 U' B U B' U L U' L' B 
33. 8.68 U' R B' U' B U' L B' L' 
34. 6.63 R U L' U L' R' B' U R B' 
35. 8.99 B' R' U B' U' R U' R 
36. 8.12 L B' R' B' L U L U' 
37. 7.86 U L' R U' B U' B R B 
38. 5.02 L' U' R B R' U' B L' U' 
39. 7.35 U' B L' U' R' B' L' U' 
40. (2.80) U' L' R B' L' B L U L B' 
41. 5.93 R' B U L R U B' R' L' 
42. 5.47 B' R' U' B U' R' L' R 
43. (3.96) U R' B' L B L' R U 
44. 7.27 L' R L' U B U' B U' R' 
45. 7.45 B U L' U' R L R U' B' 
46. 7.93 U R L R L R U' L' B' 
47. 8.34 B R L' B L B' U' L 
48. 4.67 B' L' R B R B U R U 
49. 8.52 U L' B' U L' R' B' R U' 
50. 8.92 L' R L' R B R' L B' U 
51. 5.09 R' U' L B' R' B U L 
52. 7.43 L' R L R' U B R U' 
53. 6.36 U' L' B' R' B L U' B 
54. 8.72 R' U' L R' B U R B' 
55. 7.10 R B' U L' U R L R' L 
56. 7.59 R' U B L B' R' L' U' 
57. 6.88 R' U B L' U R' B R' 
58. 7.01 L' R U' R' B' L' R U' B' 
59. 7.69 R' U R U B' R' L' B' 
60. 5.74 B L' B' R B' U' R B L' 
61. 9.11 U' L' U L B L B R U' 
62. 9.47 U' B R B' U' R L R L' 
63. 5.83 U' R B' L' U L R U' 
64. 7.94 B R' U' B U L' B L' U 
65. 6.57 B L' B L R B' U' L' U' 
66. 6.79 L' B L U L R' U B' 
67. (DNF(0.21)) L' B' U' R B' R' B' L' B' U' 
68. 8.16 U B' L R' L' R' U' R' 
69. 5.64 L B' U' B R B U' B L 
70. 6.71 B R' U' L B L U L' 
71. 8.63 U' R' U' R U B R U 
72. 8.15 B' L U' R L' R' B' L' 
73. (DNF(9.55)) B R' U B' R B' L' B L 
74. 7.39 R' B U B U' B L' R' 
75. 6.72 U L' B' U L U L R' B' 
76. 10.56 R L' U B' U R' U' B' U' 
77. 9.39 L' B U' R' U' R B' L R' 
78. 6.64 B' U R U' B U R L' 
79. 7.61 R' B L U' R' U L' U 
80. 6.99 L' U R U L' B R' L' 
81. 5.89 L' B' L' U' R L' B' L' U' 
82. (3.45) B R U L' R U' L U L 
83. (12.97) U L U' L U' B R' B' 
84. 6.27 R' L B' U' R' L U' R' U' 
85. 6.27 R' B' U' L R U B R' 
86. 7.69 R U' L B' L R' L' R B 
87. (12.48) U R U' R L R B L 
88. 9.38 L B' U' B U' L' B U 
89. 9.52 R' U' B' L' B L' B' L 
90. 6.53 B L' B' U R' B' R' L' 
91. (3.42) R L R' L' B L R' U 
92. 10.38 R' L' B' R' U L U' B' L' 
93. 8.04 R' L U' B' L' B' L U' L' 
94. 6.17 L B R L R' B' L' R' 
95. 7.28 L' R B L' U' L' R B' 
96. 10.18 L U B U R B' L R' 
97. (3.92) U' L' U' R U L R' B' U' 
98. 6.40 B R' U R' B' L' R U L 
99. 6.47 B' U' B U' R U' B' L 
100. 7.74 B L' R L' B U' L R'


----------



## J41 (Mar 8, 2022)

J41 said:


> I think I'm about 12 years into my cubing journey, and today is the very first time I've ever solved a 5x5 lol. Unbelievably slow, but here we are!


And now also 6x6 done!

I've never really been interested in bigger cubes but I think I've finally caught the bug. Time for 7x7!

EDIT: 7x7 complete! I think the only WCA puzzles I've not solved now are square one and clock.


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 8, 2022)

I got state record for blind single this weekend.


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 8, 2022)

At last, I FINALLY broke 20m on 8x8!  
19:47.15

Around 5 months since my last PB.


----------



## Carbonated_Milk (Mar 12, 2022)

i just got a new pb of 40 seconds


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 12, 2022)

amazing~

what is your main?
also what was your last pb


----------



## Carbonated_Milk (Mar 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> what is your main?
> also what was your last pb


well my main is the qy sail w (got it at the dollar store for 3 dollars) and my old pb was i min and 2 seconds


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 12, 2022)

wow that is a big improvement! nice. Keep practicing and you will improve a lot


----------



## Carbonated_Milk (Mar 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> wow that is a big improvement! nice. Keep practicing and you will improve a lot


thanks


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 12, 2022)

R' D R' F2 D' R2 D F2 R' F2 R' L2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L
This is for 3x3 with green front and white top, I got this scramble on csTimer. I got a PB of 12.44 using CFOP, here's my recreation:

With white cross, with white on bottom and blue on front at start: U, L, U, F2, R2, U', L', U, L, U, R, U', R', Y2, U', R, U2, R', U', R, U, R', U', Y2, R', U', R, U', R', U', R, U2, F, r, U, R', U', r', F, R, U2, L', U', L, F, L', U', L, U, L, F', L2, U, L, U'

Later I got a 10.52 on this scramble, if anyone thinks they can improve it or get a pretty good time, feel free.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 13, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> At last, I FINALLY broke 20m on 8x8!
> 19:47.15
> 
> Around 5 months since my last PB.


pog!


----------



## gruuby (Mar 19, 2022)

I haven't updated here in a while. I've been improving my big cube times lately, most recently getting a 3:30 7x7 single with a 3:41 mo3.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 20, 2022)

i dont know where to put this thread but i got a pb of 10.48
D F' R2 L' D2 L D L F2 B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F'
this was a scramble in cs timer with white top green front, i use cfop
recreation:
x-cross: (starting with Green front, Yellow top) F', D2, L2, F2, y2, F
F2L: y', L', U, L, U2, y, R, U2, R', y, L', U2 , L, U2, L', U, L, y', L', U2, L, U', L', U, L
OLL: F, R, U, R', U', F', U, r, U, R', U', r', F, R, F'
PLL: U', M2, U', M, U2, M', U', M2

X cross with Green-Red pair in 4 move cross, 21 move F2L, 15 move OLL with OCLL4-24, all edges oriented correctly, and a Ub Perm with U' AUF


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 20, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> i dont know where to put this thread but i got a pb of 10.48
> D F' R2 L' D2 L D L F2 B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F'
> this was a scramble in cs timer with white top green front, i use cfop
> recreation:
> ...


I would suggest starting a progression thread to post this kind of thing. Congrats on the PB 

also 3 move X-cross what.


----------



## J41 (Mar 21, 2022)

AO5 PB!

Beginner's method, GAN Mini M Pro. Previous best AO5 was 18.90.

*Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-21
avg of 5: 17.99*

Time List:
1. 17.36 D2 B' R2 L2 D F R D R2 F D2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 B R2 B2
2. (19.82) U F2 U2 B' L D' R' U R' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D
3. 18.92 U2 R' U' R2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 D R2 B L D2 B2 L D' L2
4. (14.72) R2 D R B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 F U' B D' R2 U L
5. 17.68 R2 F' D2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U L U' R B U R' D L


----------



## CornerTwisted (Mar 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-20
avg of 5: 15.93

Time List:
(14.97), (20.70), 16.35, 15.13, 16.32
Scrambles:
U R D' L U2 F2 L D U2 F' L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 B' D2 B //Daisy method lol
L' U D' B R U' F2 U' D2 L' B2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L B2 L F' //Did the wrong AF2L
R F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 U F' L B2 L F L D2 B2 //10.52 TPS cross
L F' U2 R U2 B' R' B U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 // All the same F2L case lol
L U D R' F D' B U L2 F B2 L2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F L //Got a ZBLL that I know!


----------



## CLL Smooth (Mar 21, 2022)

obligatory update on my 3x3 pbs: 8.549 / 11.926 / 13.127 / 14.777


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 21, 2022)

Lmao yes x cross was insane
Ok prob will start a progression thread, ty


----------



## Hari (Mar 22, 2022)

1. 8.81 L2 D L F' L B2 U L D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 R U2

First ever sub 9 and only second ever sub 10 on 3x3, kinda happy to not screw up a decent scramble for a change.


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 22, 2022)

Got my first sub 1hr on 12x12 today!

57:11.71, breaking my old PB by 5m47s.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 22, 2022)

Started a quick squan session to take a break from homework, ended up doing so well I kept going for two hours and now I have to crunch on my homework



Spoiler: 16.49 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-22
avg of 5: 16.49

Time List:
1. 15.15 (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-1) 
2. (19.51) (0,2)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
3. 15.44 (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
4. 18.88 (-3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-1) 
5. (14.73) (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)



Previous best was mid-18, also first pure sub-20 ao5



Spoiler: 18.87 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-22
avg of 12: 18.87

Time List:
1. 15.15 (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-1) 
2. 19.51 (0,2)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
3. 15.44 (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
4. 18.88 (-3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-1) 
5. (14.73) (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2) 
6. 18.23 (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
7. 24.79 (0,-1)/ (1,4)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-4) 
8. 18.04 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ 
9. 19.98 (-2,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2) 
10. 21.03 (-5,0)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (5,-5)/ 
11. (35.14) (-2,0)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-4,0) 
12. 17.60 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-5)



My main goal on squan for a while has been sub 20 ao12, and I got a sub 19 lol. Previous best was mid-20



Spoiler: 21.33 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-22
avg of 100: 21.33

Time List:
1. 19.04 (1,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (-5,0)/ 
2. 23.33 (1,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
3. 20.75+ (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ 
4. 21.26 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0) 
5. 21.38 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ 
6. 21.30 (3,2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2) 
7. 18.48 (0,5)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0) 
8. 20.95 (-3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,0) 
9. (28.94) (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-1,0) 
10. 21.17 (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-1,0) 
11. 23.63 (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
12. 18.61 (1,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0) 
13. 21.81 (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4) 
14. 16.71 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ 
15. 27.53 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0) 
16. 20.86 (3,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-4) 
17. 22.03 (4,-3)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-2) 
18. 20.52 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ 
19. (33.92) (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (2,0)/ 
20. 18.34 (-2,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ 
21. 21.04 (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0) 
22. 20.96 (0,5)/ (6,0)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,0) 
23. 15.90 (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,-2)/ 
24. 20.20 (6,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ 
25. 27.98 (4,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
26. 21.07 (-3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,-2)/ (6,-2)/ 
27. 17.66 (-3,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,4)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-4)/ 
28. 21.60 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (-2,0) 
29. 17.68 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
30. 23.14 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0) 
31. (14.31) (0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0) 
32. (36.70) (3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0) 
33. 26.72 (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ 
34. 18.19 (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
35. 27.83 (3,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3) 
36. 26.06 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-1) 
37. 23.22 (-3,5)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-1)/ (6,0)/ 
38. 16.18 (0,-1)/ (3,6)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
39. 25.88 (0,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0) 
40. 22.10 (0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,6)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2) 
41. 26.02 (1,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0) 
42. 19.68 (0,2)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,0) 
43. 18.35 (0,2)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0) 
44. 16.02 (0,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0) 
45. 26.46 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-5)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0) 
46. 22.81 (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (1,-4)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ 
47. (28.95) (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)/ 
48. 21.43 (4,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,0) 
49. 19.36 (1,0)/ (5,5)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0) 
50. (12.93) (4,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,0) 
51. 24.63 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0) 
52. 20.82 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,6)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (5,0) 
53. 23.68 (-3,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1) 
54. 21.16 (-3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0) 
55. 24.80 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (2,-4) 
56. 21.08 (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0) 
57. 20.63 (3,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-2)/ 
58. 23.07 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-2) 
59. 25.04 (0,-1)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (5,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0) 
60. 23.49 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ 
61. 23.41 (0,5)/ (-5,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (2,-2)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)/ 
62. (15.15) (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-1) 
63. 19.51 (0,2)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0) 
64. 15.44 (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
65. 18.88 (-3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-1) 
66. (14.73) (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2) 
67. 18.23 (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
68. 24.79 (0,-1)/ (1,4)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-4) 
69. 18.04 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ 
70. 19.98 (-2,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2) 
71. 21.03 (-5,0)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (5,-5)/ 
72. (35.14) (-2,0)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-4,0) 
73. 17.60 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-5) 
74. 20.52 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ 
75. 16.05 (-3,-1)/ (-3,6)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (6,0) 
76. 17.79 (4,0)/ (3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (6,0) 
77. 20.71 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ 
78. 20.73 (0,5)/ (1,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ 
79. 23.04 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0) 
80. 16.45 (0,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
81. 23.67 (-2,0)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2) 
82. 22.03 (-5,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0) 
83. 20.80 (-5,0)/ (3,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0) 
84. 27.34 (3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-3) 
85. 26.39 (0,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-3) 
86. 18.67 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0) 
87. 24.31 (4,0)/ (5,5)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ 
88. 19.10 (-2,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2) 
89. 24.93 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ 
90. 25.47 (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1) 
91. (13.53) (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-1,-2)/ (-5,0) 
92. 17.31 (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-1,-2) 
93. 21.81 (0,-4)/ (3,3)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0) 
94. 19.53 (-2,0)/ (5,5)/ (-3,6)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-1)/ (-5,-3) 
95. 22.05 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
96. 20.01 (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-4)/ 
97. 16.67 (0,2)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4) 
98. 21.99 (-3,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-2)/ 
99. 26.21 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (6,-4)/ 
100. 19.98 (0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)



Had an insane streak of 50-75 solves where I was averaging sub 21, but I wasn't able to hold it for 100 solves. Still PB ao100 by over 2 seconds though. Learning to recognize top CP from EO has really helped


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 23, 2022)

had a good 5x5 session including a PB single and my first sub-1 Ao12



Spoiler: Times



generiert durch csTimer am 23.03.2022 (lösen von 2022-03-23 09:56:06 bis 2022-03-23 14:39:48)
Versuch/Total: 105/105

Single
bester: 50.05
schlechtester: 1:24.03

Mittelwert von 3
aktueller: 1:05.16 (σ = 3.45)
bester: 56.07 (σ = 2.45)

Durchschnitt von 5
aktueller: 1:03.70 (σ = 1.58)
bester: 58.05 (σ = 1.15)

Durchschnitt von 12
aktueller: 1:04.90 (σ = 3.34)
bester: 59.39 (σ = 2.92)

Durchschnitt von 25
aktueller: 1:04.78 (σ = 3.69)
bester: 1:00.97 (σ = 3.57)

Durchschnitt von 50
aktueller: 1:03.76 (σ = 3.98)
bester: 1:01.71 (σ = 2.88)

Durchschnitt von 100
aktueller: 1:03.06 (σ = 3.69)
bester: 1:02.97 (σ = 3.67)

Durchschnitte: 1:03.04 (σ = 3.38)
Mittelwert: 1:03.40

Zeitenliste:
1. 1:04.68 F2 R Bw D Fw' Uw2 Rw D2 F2 Dw U2 Uw2 Lw Dw' B F' R' Lw F' B Rw' B2 Lw U L2 Lw' Dw' D L2 U' L' B2 Bw2 Uw' Dw' L' R2 Bw Lw Uw' U Dw2 F Dw' F' Bw R F' Bw2 U D2 Lw D' Lw L' Dw' Uw' Bw' U' R2 @2022-03-23 09:56:06
2. 1:05.34 Dw Rw Fw' L' B' D' Fw Bw' B2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' Uw' Dw' B Dw2 Uw2 F R B' R2 F U2 Fw Bw' F2 B Dw2 R D2 F2 L2 Fw L Bw2 Dw2 R' D2 Uw2 Bw L B2 U' B F2 R Rw Fw' Lw Fw' Bw Uw' B2 D2 Lw U L Fw U Bw' @2022-03-23 09:58:30
3. 1:02.30 Uw Rw R' D Rw F2 Bw2 U Uw R D2 Lw F' R2 Uw' L2 D Rw2 Dw2 Uw F' D' Dw Rw F Fw Bw2 Lw2 U' Lw' Uw' L Bw2 Lw2 R' Dw Lw' Fw B' Uw Lw R2 Uw Dw' B2 D R Uw' L2 B Uw U2 Lw' F Uw Bw U' R' F2 B @2022-03-23 10:00:43
4. 1:07.76 Bw L Bw2 Rw D2 L' Dw2 Lw' F2 Dw' R' Bw2 R Bw B' Uw Bw' Dw U' F Rw' D F B Rw2 L' F2 Lw2 L' D Rw' Uw' B' Bw2 R' F' B' U2 Dw B2 D2 F Fw2 U2 Lw' L Rw' Fw' U2 B2 D2 Lw2 Dw F2 Rw' Bw2 Dw D U F @2022-03-23 10:02:43
5. 59.47 Dw2 Uw' Rw' Lw2 R L' Uw' Lw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B L2 Fw Dw2 Bw Rw' Bw D' F' Rw' Bw Lw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 R Dw2 Bw B2 Lw2 L' D B D2 Rw2 Bw' U2 L2 Fw2 Rw Lw2 U Rw2 U' Rw F' Bw' Uw' R D' B U L2 Rw' R2 B D' U @2022-03-23 10:04:57
6. 1:03.36 R2 Rw L2 Uw U2 R Rw Lw L Bw' Rw' U2 R2 L F2 Bw' U Dw' F' Lw' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Dw' R' B Uw2 U2 D' Dw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' F2 Uw2 D L Lw2 Dw' R' F2 R Bw L' D2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw Fw F Uw2 Rw2 U2 Dw Lw2 B' Uw2 B' @2022-03-23 10:07:01
7. 1:03.16 L' B' R' U2 Dw2 B2 F Fw2 Bw2 Uw R2 Lw2 Bw2 D' B2 Dw' R2 F Bw' Lw U2 L' D2 Lw2 L2 Rw2 R' U2 D Uw Lw F' Rw' B2 R2 D2 Dw F2 Fw' Bw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' Uw' Fw' Lw' R2 Uw' B' Uw' U Dw Lw F Rw2 R2 Dw Uw' B' Fw' @2022-03-23 10:09:21
8. 59.25 B' L' Fw2 B' Lw Fw Dw U2 R B' Rw' D' Fw L D2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' R B' R' Fw F Rw2 Bw2 Uw' L' Lw D' L Bw Dw2 Uw L2 Fw Rw' B' Fw2 U2 D Uw' Dw R' Lw2 Dw2 Fw' U2 F' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Uw U' B2 D2 Bw L2 R' @2022-03-23 10:11:29
9. 1:05.40 B' Dw L' Bw2 Uw' D Lw2 D2 Lw' R B' F' Fw' L Uw2 R Dw2 Fw' R U D' F2 R Lw' D B' L F2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw B Bw' U2 B Bw' Lw2 F' Dw2 L Bw2 U' F' U2 Uw2 Dw' D2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 R Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 L D' Bw' Lw R2 Rw' @2022-03-23 10:13:39
10. 59.75 Dw' D2 Lw D' Fw2 B2 Rw' F' Lw' Rw B' L2 Fw' Uw F' R' Bw2 Uw' Fw' B' D Bw Lw Fw' Lw2 L' D2 R F' Rw2 F' B2 L2 R2 Rw Dw2 R Uw Bw' U2 B Fw Rw2 Fw' Dw F Uw Dw2 B2 U' Rw Uw' L2 Uw2 Bw' F D2 Dw' F' Rw2 @2022-03-23 10:15:56
11. 1:03.72 Fw2 R2 F' Uw2 F2 U2 Uw2 Lw Dw L Uw' Lw' Rw2 B' Uw2 D2 Lw' B2 Uw Rw L' Lw D' Bw Fw U2 D' L' Bw2 L2 B2 Bw Uw2 R Fw' R' L Bw' Rw' B' Lw U R2 L' Fw' Rw2 Uw D F Dw Rw' Uw' L2 U' B R' Lw' Uw' Dw2 U2 @2022-03-23 10:18:13
12. 1:01.88 U Uw2 Dw' D2 Bw' R' F Uw' L2 R' Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' R U' Bw R' U' F2 B2 Uw2 U2 F' Lw' L D L2 B2 Dw R D Uw R2 Lw B' R' Rw U' B2 D' Dw2 Fw2 U Bw2 Uw' B Bw Dw2 D R2 Bw' R' Bw Lw2 R' Rw U2 Uw Lw2 @2022-03-23 10:20:29
13. 1:06.55 Bw2 Fw2 Rw Lw U Bw' R' U Uw F Fw2 Uw Bw' L2 U' Fw' B2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' R Dw2 U2 R Dw' Uw U2 F Dw2 Rw' Lw D Uw Lw R' F' B' Fw' Rw' Lw' B Lw' F Rw' Lw' Bw2 D' Bw' U2 F2 Dw' R' Bw D2 Uw Fw Lw F2 U2 R2 @2022-03-23 10:22:41
14. 1:05.60 Fw' R' Rw' Lw2 Fw' B L R2 Bw F2 B' L' Uw2 B2 U D' Bw Lw Fw B D2 B2 Rw2 L2 D Lw2 Dw L2 Rw2 Fw U2 Rw R2 Lw L B2 L' D Lw2 U' Dw2 Uw Bw' Rw' D U' Rw R F2 Uw2 B' Rw' Dw Lw F U R D B' Dw' @2022-03-23 10:24:48
15. 59.25 Uw Bw Lw' F Lw2 Dw2 U2 Uw' D Rw L Fw2 Dw Lw U' Rw' Bw Lw2 D2 Lw2 U' Lw' Rw B' Lw' Bw Dw D' Lw B' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 U2 D' B2 F Dw' D L2 D Uw2 Fw2 D U' L' D Bw2 Uw U2 Rw U Uw2 B' Bw' D2 U Fw' Bw2 @2022-03-23 10:26:49
16. 58.98 F R Rw D' Dw' Fw' B U2 Uw R' B U' Bw Lw D' B F Uw2 Rw D' Rw' R' Fw2 L2 Lw F' D2 Dw' F Uw' D2 R2 Uw' D' B2 R' Bw B Lw2 F' D2 B Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw Uw' F B' Dw F' Dw2 D2 Bw2 F Rw' R2 F' Dw' B' @2022-03-23 10:28:56
17. 1:04.17 F' Bw2 Rw2 B Dw' R2 F2 Bw Uw' R2 Lw2 Dw F2 B' Lw' B' Rw Bw' Rw2 F' R Fw' Bw2 D2 R' Rw L D Rw' Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Lw' Bw' R' F' U B2 F' Rw2 F2 B Lw D' F2 Rw2 D L2 F2 Lw2 Uw F2 Bw2 Fw Lw Uw2 R' @2022-03-23 10:30:52
18. 1:04.18 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Dw2 Lw U Bw' L Uw F' R2 L' Uw' Rw2 U' F' U2 B' Dw2 Lw Rw F2 Rw2 U' B' R' Dw L D' Fw' R' F D2 F' Fw2 R Uw' Rw Fw Rw2 F2 D2 Lw' Dw2 R2 F' Bw2 Dw Rw' L' Dw2 R' B' Fw2 Bw R' U2 Uw L' D' @2022-03-23 10:32:48
19. 1:03.80 Dw D2 Lw' B U2 Fw2 R' D2 U' Rw Bw2 Rw2 Uw Bw' R Lw F' Bw Uw2 Rw Uw' R D' R2 Uw' Dw B Fw Rw2 Lw Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw2 Lw' B Bw R2 Uw U R2 F Rw2 B2 L Rw' Dw2 F' U' B F Bw2 Fw Uw' F2 R2 L2 Bw L2 Rw @2022-03-23 10:34:51
20. 54.45 R F' D' B' Lw' Uw2 Fw Rw' L Dw F Dw2 U2 Fw B2 Bw' Lw' F R Lw Bw' Dw2 L' Dw B' D2 Rw' R' Bw R2 F' Uw2 Bw' D' U2 Dw2 L' Dw2 R' Bw2 U' Fw' F' B Lw2 L2 B Fw2 Uw U' F2 L' Lw2 Fw' F2 D' Fw Rw F2 Dw @2022-03-23 10:36:55
21. 1:16.10 U2 R' F' D' R' F' U2 Dw' Bw F Dw' Rw Uw U Rw U' B2 Uw2 Dw2 L' Rw' F L' F Rw2 Dw L Rw' Uw2 Dw2 Bw F R' L' D' Lw B2 Fw U Dw' Uw2 Rw2 F' Bw D U2 B2 U Rw' D' U2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw R' Fw' L @2022-03-23 10:39:09
22. 1:04.60 U2 Rw2 Bw Dw U Fw' Bw' Uw Lw2 L' Bw' Dw' B' L Dw2 L2 Bw' Rw' Uw Dw R' Uw B' Dw B Fw2 Uw R2 B' R2 D B2 Lw Bw Lw2 B' Bw Dw Fw' B' U F' L' Fw U D' Fw2 Lw D Lw Rw2 F L2 B Bw' Fw2 Uw F Fw' Rw2 @2022-03-23 10:41:17
23. 1:06.27 D L2 F' D2 F' Lw L2 U' Uw Rw' U' Lw' L Fw Dw' R' Fw' Bw' L' U' Bw D U' Uw2 Rw' L' D' L2 U2 L' Rw Uw Rw' F' L' Uw' R' Dw U2 Rw U2 Dw2 Rw Lw2 Dw' F' Bw Lw' L B2 Fw' R D Fw B2 Lw L' R' Rw Uw @2022-03-23 10:43:28
24. 1:01.99 F' Rw' Bw Fw2 L2 U' Bw Dw' D Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Dw D' U2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 B2 Rw Lw' L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 B' U2 R2 U' Rw2 Bw' U Rw' Fw2 R2 U' Uw' Dw Lw L R2 Fw Bw Dw Bw F' Uw' Fw' Dw Bw2 U Lw2 U2 L' Bw @2022-03-23 10:45:39
25. 1:03.66 Uw' D2 Bw Fw F2 B Rw' F2 U2 Lw Dw2 L2 Bw Rw' Uw2 R' L' Uw' B F2 Lw L2 F2 L Lw2 R2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 L' Uw Lw' R' Uw2 L Bw R2 D R L2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw Uw' Rw L' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Rw2 L' U2 Rw' D U Dw2 @2022-03-23 10:47:40
26. 1:24.03 Dw U D2 Rw2 F2 B L U B2 L B2 Rw2 Lw' F' Uw' B R2 L' Rw' Dw' L' U2 Fw Rw' Fw' U' Lw2 D' Rw' D2 B' Lw' R' Rw' U' Fw2 Lw2 L2 B' Dw Uw D' L2 Dw' B' Fw2 Bw L U2 L' Bw' D' Dw2 R2 Lw F' Dw D' F Bw' @2022-03-23 11:51:51
27. 56.90 Fw' B2 Dw' Bw B Dw' Fw F' Bw L Dw' Lw2 Rw L' Bw' D' Bw2 U2 Dw Uw2 L2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' F' Uw2 Bw2 B L F2 U B' Rw2 Lw' Bw' Uw L2 U' R2 F Lw Fw2 R2 Fw2 Lw Rw Uw' Lw2 L2 R' Bw2 F' Rw' F D Rw2 R D B U2 @2022-03-23 11:54:13
28. 1:04.62 Rw' Fw Dw2 Rw2 U Uw2 Bw Rw' F2 Fw2 Bw' L U Dw' Uw' R' F2 Bw R2 Rw Bw D2 U' R U2 B U2 D' F2 Dw2 R B' Fw' R2 D2 Lw Rw B2 Uw L' Rw' B2 L' R2 Bw2 D Lw' Fw Uw2 Dw L2 U' Bw U F2 D2 F U2 Lw U2 @2022-03-23 11:56:14
29. 1:10.78 Bw R D2 F' Lw' R2 L2 Bw' B' Lw Uw Bw' Uw' Rw2 Uw Bw2 F2 L' Lw2 Fw' Bw' U Fw Bw Rw R B' Uw F R' Lw2 B' L2 Bw' F' R2 D' U2 Rw Lw Bw2 Lw' F R Bw' L R2 Rw U D Bw Dw2 Rw Dw L Bw' U2 R' Dw' D @2022-03-23 11:58:13
30. 58.63 Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' R F2 R2 Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw' D2 L' Bw' R Lw2 Dw' Rw2 U' Uw2 D F2 Dw2 Lw Fw2 D2 R2 Dw Fw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw' D U2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' Lw2 U Dw2 Lw D' F R F Bw' B R' Rw2 D Dw U2 Bw Uw' Dw L Dw Fw B' @2022-03-23 12:00:26
31. 59.85 L' Fw2 Bw2 R2 L Bw' U L2 Dw2 L' D F' Uw2 Dw' D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 B' Uw Dw2 D' R2 Lw2 L' F Fw' R' Rw Dw2 Fw U Fw' U2 Dw Fw2 D2 Bw2 B' R' Dw F' D' Rw Fw U2 Dw Lw2 Bw U Fw' Uw Rw2 Dw F' L Rw2 Uw F R' @2022-03-23 12:02:18
32. 1:03.49 F' D R D' Dw B' D Dw2 Lw' U2 Uw B' Fw Bw' Lw2 Fw Lw Fw2 D Bw L2 R' Rw D R Uw U2 Rw2 Uw' Dw' Lw' Rw D2 Fw' L2 Lw R Uw2 R D Rw F' D2 F' U2 F R' F2 Lw' Dw' Uw' U' Lw2 Bw' D' Fw' B R' Lw2 Dw2 @2022-03-23 12:04:37
33. 1:07.78 B2 Dw Rw2 D L Bw D Dw2 F' D2 Uw U L' B R D2 B Dw D2 Uw' Lw2 F' Lw' R2 F2 Rw R2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Lw' Dw2 B2 Uw Lw' R' Uw D' Fw U2 R2 U2 Lw' F Fw2 U2 Rw' B' F' U' Uw' F Uw' R2 Bw2 R' Bw U' F' L2 @2022-03-23 12:06:43
34. 1:02.17 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw Lw' Fw' R2 Lw' Dw Lw' F2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 U' Fw' R2 B2 R2 Dw B' Bw' F' Uw' R D' Lw Fw2 B' L Bw2 B' L' Uw2 Lw' Bw' L2 Rw2 U2 D2 R B' L2 U B' Lw' B' U' Dw B Fw2 Lw2 U' D' Lw Uw2 Dw' @2022-03-23 12:08:50
35. 1:01.03 R' Bw Dw' R2 L2 Dw F Fw' Dw L2 R2 Lw Dw' L' Uw Rw2 D' F Rw2 Dw F' Dw' Lw' U Dw' F' Uw U Dw2 L' Rw2 D' U' F2 B' Uw2 Lw U Uw Dw2 B' F2 D B2 Dw Fw2 Rw2 Bw' B' L Dw' Rw B D' Uw F Bw U2 Fw F2 @2022-03-23 12:10:48
36. 1:12.19 Dw2 U B2 Dw2 Uw D Bw R2 Lw' Bw' L F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 U Rw' F Fw2 B Uw' Fw Rw R' D2 U2 B F' Rw' Uw' Rw' L2 D Dw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 F' Fw R' Uw' Fw' Bw2 L' Lw R' B' U Rw' Dw Bw' Rw R' U Rw Uw' Bw @2022-03-23 12:12:45
37. 1:02.22 Fw2 Bw' U Dw R Fw F Bw2 D2 U2 Uw2 Fw' Dw Rw' Lw B2 U B2 Bw' Fw Uw2 R' Rw' Uw B Uw2 R' U2 B L' Bw U' F' Fw' Lw2 Dw Fw2 F Bw Rw' B F' Lw2 Uw2 Fw L' D L' F' D' Rw' Fw B' R2 Bw L2 Uw2 R2 F Lw @2022-03-23 12:14:51
38. 1:01.02 R Uw Dw' F Lw' Uw Fw R Uw B' F' Dw F' Bw D2 Fw2 B' U2 R' Dw' L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw' U R2 Uw2 R2 B L' F Lw D2 F2 R Fw Rw Bw' U2 Lw' Uw F' D Uw' R2 Lw' D R' B R' F2 Rw2 L Lw Uw' L' Bw2 Rw F2 @2022-03-23 12:17:06
39. 1:03.08 Lw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw' Lw' Dw' D F2 B2 Dw2 R2 F2 Fw2 U2 Dw' F U' L2 D2 Dw2 F2 R Dw' Uw2 R' D2 L B D2 Dw' R' U D L Rw' Lw' Dw2 U' Lw' Uw' B' Fw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 F' R Lw' B2 U2 Dw L' Bw2 Fw2 @2022-03-23 12:19:00
40. 1:05.74 R2 B' Fw' L2 Dw F2 Lw F U L' Rw F2 L' R B' R' Bw L' Rw2 B2 L' Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw B U' Bw F' Fw Rw' R2 Fw' Bw2 U2 R Rw Dw Fw' F R' U' F Fw2 Lw2 B2 L2 U' Fw' L2 Lw' D2 Fw Bw' Rw F' D' U Fw' Lw2 @2022-03-23 12:21:01
41. 1:03.23 F' Dw' Rw2 L' Bw Uw' B2 D B' D' F2 Uw' U R2 Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw B' Fw' Lw Uw R2 Dw' Fw2 R Lw2 D2 Uw Rw Dw B Dw2 L2 Rw F2 B' Rw2 Dw' B Bw R U2 F Bw' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 F2 U' R2 Dw' Bw Rw Dw Rw F' Bw L' Rw @2022-03-23 12:23:09
42. 1:00.76 U' Lw' D' Lw' Uw Lw Bw2 B2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 B2 R' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' D B' Lw' L' Fw B2 Uw' Lw Uw' Fw' Bw F2 U Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 F' U2 Uw' Dw Lw2 U' Dw D2 F' D' Fw D2 B' Lw2 Dw' L Uw2 R' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw Fw' Uw' B2 L' @2022-03-23 12:25:11
43. 59.45 F Bw R' B2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 Dw L Rw' F2 B2 R2 U L Bw' B U2 Dw2 D2 R' Lw' Uw' R2 U2 Uw2 B Bw' F2 R' Bw2 Uw Rw Bw' Rw F' Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Uw2 F' U' Rw2 R2 Fw L D' U L Dw' L Lw2 D F Dw' U' F' R F2 @2022-03-23 12:27:05
44. 1:02.74 Dw' U2 Rw2 Dw' F2 Fw' Lw2 L' R D' U Lw2 Rw' R' F2 L' R2 F L2 Rw' Fw B2 Uw Lw' Dw2 L B2 R Uw Fw Dw' L' Rw' U' D' B Dw' R2 L Fw' Rw2 F2 Dw' F R2 Lw Uw Fw2 L Uw Rw' B Uw' Bw L' B' Fw' D Lw Rw' @2022-03-23 12:29:09
45. 59.48 U2 Bw' Fw2 R' U' Uw F L Rw2 B2 Uw2 R' Bw' Uw' Lw2 Dw' B' L' Bw2 Fw' L2 Rw' Bw F' Rw2 Dw F2 Lw Uw Fw2 Uw' U' F D2 Rw' Lw' L Fw Bw F2 B2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw2 L U2 R2 D2 L2 Dw2 F Bw' Rw' Bw' U R' @2022-03-23 12:31:09
46. 1:01.71 Dw' B Fw Rw' Uw2 L Rw B' D Dw Bw D2 B U' D Uw R2 Rw B U' B' Dw Rw B R Dw U' Lw' U' Dw' Bw D2 U' Fw L' D Fw2 Bw2 R' U Rw2 Bw2 Rw' D' Rw Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 Rw2 D L Bw2 Uw2 Dw' R Rw' F Uw' @2022-03-23 12:32:59
47. 1:00.33 U2 Fw' Rw D2 Bw2 Uw' Bw2 L Fw Lw' B' L2 Bw2 U2 R2 D R B Dw' Lw' B U' Rw B Lw' Fw R' Dw U' D R' Lw2 F Fw2 B R' Rw2 L Lw' D2 Lw2 L' Rw2 F' B2 Bw2 Rw Lw' D' Fw' Bw' Lw2 R' D2 Dw2 Bw L2 Rw Fw2 R @2022-03-23 12:34:58
48. 1:03.00 Uw' Fw' Bw' Uw2 B' Lw Fw2 U Uw2 B' F' Dw2 Lw D2 Uw' Dw2 L2 Dw B' Bw2 L2 U F U' B2 Dw L' B Uw Lw Bw' Dw Rw' Dw F' R' F2 Rw B' R' Fw2 B Rw' D2 R2 Rw Fw Lw R Uw' U2 Dw2 Lw2 D' R B Uw Rw D' U @2022-03-23 12:36:58
49. 57.81 Dw Bw' Lw' Bw2 D2 U2 Rw' B2 F2 Bw' U Fw U' B R' D Lw2 Rw Fw D' Rw' Lw U Uw2 Rw Uw Fw2 B2 L' Bw2 R2 D' Bw' U2 B2 Lw' U R' Fw R2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D Bw2 F R2 B2 F' Dw F B' Rw' R' U' D' Fw Lw2 F' R' @2022-03-23 12:38:52
50. 50.05 Fw R2 Bw2 L R B Fw R F2 D U' Fw D' Fw B2 L Fw2 R' B2 Fw2 Bw' R2 D F' R2 Bw2 Dw2 F' B U2 D2 Bw L Fw2 Rw R2 Bw R Lw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 L2 B Fw2 D' Fw2 Lw2 B2 D' Fw' Dw' B' Dw2 Lw Fw2 B2 R' B @2022-03-23 12:40:53
51. 1:02.00 Dw2 Lw' U D' B' D2 F2 U Bw2 D2 B Dw L B2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw L' Uw2 U' F' Uw2 D' U Rw2 U2 Dw Rw F' U L' B2 Uw' U2 Rw' F2 Uw B' F L' Fw D' Bw B Uw' U R2 Fw' Bw' Dw' U2 Lw2 Dw2 B' U' Rw Bw Uw Lw @2022-03-23 12:42:54
52. 1:01.61 B Dw2 U2 Rw' B Uw2 Lw' Uw Lw' Uw2 B U' Uw L F2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw D' U' Bw R Dw2 R' Bw2 R' Rw Bw' B2 F U' Rw D2 L' Lw' Fw2 Rw' B F Uw2 D' Lw' Dw' Uw L' B Rw Lw' Fw' B' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 R2 Dw Fw B' D2 Fw D2 @2022-03-23 12:44:46
53. 58.86 L' Uw' D' U' Lw L Rw' Uw Fw Lw D L2 Uw L' Uw' Bw' Uw U2 R2 L Lw Bw F' U2 F2 Dw Lw' D R2 U2 Uw Dw' L F2 Bw2 B U Bw L2 B Fw L U Fw Lw2 Fw F L2 Lw' Fw Rw R2 D Bw Fw Dw2 Bw Lw2 U' L @2022-03-23 12:46:47
54. 54.25 Uw R Rw' Dw2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 D F2 L Bw Lw2 U2 Uw2 D2 L Fw2 Dw2 L D2 Bw' Uw L B' L Uw Fw2 B2 Uw' U' Dw R Fw2 F2 Dw' R2 Uw2 B' Bw' Fw2 L' Rw' B' Fw Bw' Dw2 Fw U L Dw2 Bw Uw2 R' L2 Dw' D' L' U' @2022-03-23 12:49:05
55. 55.11 F Dw2 Lw Uw2 U Dw Bw2 U R Fw F2 R2 U R L B Uw' B' R Dw' D2 B2 R2 L' F Rw2 D' Dw' Fw U' D F R' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 L R2 U' B Lw2 Bw F' Lw Bw2 F' Uw U Lw' Uw' F2 B D' Uw Dw U L Uw R' U2 @2022-03-23 12:50:53
56. 1:06.05 B2 Uw Lw L2 Dw' L2 Dw Fw Dw B2 Bw' Rw' Bw' F' Dw2 Lw2 Bw Uw2 Bw2 R U2 Rw Lw' Fw Uw2 R' L B2 Lw2 B' Bw Fw' R' Bw D2 Uw L' B2 U2 L' F L' D2 U Rw' D2 Dw' Uw' L U' Rw L Dw' U' Bw' R2 Uw2 R' B' Lw @2022-03-23 12:52:40
57. 1:05.48 B2 L F2 D B' Bw F R2 Fw' F Uw R' Bw Fw' Dw' Fw Dw D2 Uw' B L F2 Fw' B2 Rw2 Lw2 D Bw Dw' U' L' D Fw' B2 Bw2 F' L2 Lw2 Dw L2 Fw2 Lw2 L R' Bw' F2 B2 R D2 L' D' Rw2 Dw B2 F Fw L Bw' Dw2 L' @2022-03-23 12:54:37
58. 1:02.40 F2 R2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Lw Uw' B R B Dw2 Uw2 Rw Fw R' Bw2 D Bw Fw' U F2 R Rw2 Uw' R F U' Lw2 Fw2 B D Bw D' F' R Rw' U2 F L2 Rw' Bw' Uw U' Bw2 F' Lw2 L' U Fw Bw F2 Uw' Dw' Lw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 B' Uw2 @2022-03-23 12:56:55
59. 1:08.35 D' U' Dw2 R2 Dw' Fw Lw Dw2 L Uw2 Rw Lw' Dw' U L F2 Bw2 Lw2 L U2 L2 D' R' Lw2 F' Bw2 Uw2 B' R' Dw R' U2 Dw2 Bw2 L' R2 F' Dw' D2 R Fw2 U Uw2 B L2 Uw2 L' Bw2 Dw Rw' L2 D Lw L F L' Uw' R Fw2 Uw' @2022-03-23 12:58:59
60. 1:00.85 L' Dw' L2 U Rw2 F' L2 B Rw' F Lw Fw2 L' R' D Fw R Uw2 L2 Uw' D2 Dw F' Lw Fw' Dw' F' B2 L D U L2 B' U' Dw' R D F' D Rw' B' U' Rw2 B' Uw' Lw B2 U B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 Uw U' Dw' D' Bw' U2 @2022-03-23 13:00:59
61. 1:16.73 B' F' R F2 Rw Fw' U2 Bw' Lw' D2 L' D B Dw' Rw2 Uw' F' U D B' Rw F D U' Uw' Bw Lw' F' Lw F' Fw' Rw Lw2 F' D2 L2 R' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 L2 F2 Bw B2 R U F U Rw L B' Dw2 Lw Dw D' Uw R2 U Rw U' @2022-03-23 13:02:52
62. 58.62 Fw2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 L B Fw' Lw' B' R Bw2 D Rw2 B2 Rw' Fw2 F' Lw Rw' D Uw' Rw Bw' Lw' Uw' Lw Uw' R2 Lw' D2 U Rw R' Dw' Lw' Rw' D' Bw' R' Bw2 Uw Bw2 F2 Fw2 B2 L' Dw R2 Dw D' Fw F2 Bw R2 Dw2 Rw' U Fw' D2 @2022-03-23 13:05:15
63. 1:07.69 D2 L2 B2 L2 Bw B F U Dw' Rw2 D Uw F2 U2 Bw' Rw L U2 Bw B Dw' Fw' Dw2 L R2 Bw' B R' D Bw' R2 Rw D' Bw' D L2 R' Lw2 B' Dw' L2 Lw' Uw D2 L2 F' Lw D' Uw F' Fw2 D' Bw L Bw Dw Lw' Bw B Fw' @2022-03-23 13:07:07
64. 1:06.07 Uw F' Rw' Lw2 L' Uw2 L Lw' R2 D Uw2 Bw2 B2 Lw' Rw F R2 Dw' Fw L2 F2 Bw Fw' U F2 D R D2 F Bw' Rw Bw' Rw2 L' Uw' R' Uw2 Dw F' L2 Bw2 Uw D2 R Lw B2 D Bw' Fw2 D' U2 Dw2 Fw' D' Uw2 Bw F2 Rw2 Lw2 R @2022-03-23 13:09:12
65. 1:01.24 Rw2 D' Lw2 B Fw2 D Dw2 Lw2 Bw Dw Lw B' Dw' Uw' B R2 Dw U Bw2 F' L' U2 Fw2 Uw U' Bw2 U R' Fw2 F2 L' Fw2 B Rw' R' U2 Rw Fw2 Lw D' Bw D2 R2 D' Fw' B L Dw' Fw' D' Bw Dw' U' F' R' Dw' Fw B' Bw D2 @2022-03-23 13:11:27
66. 1:01.90 L B' Lw' Rw2 F' Uw2 L2 Lw' F D2 B' U2 L' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 F' Uw Dw2 Lw' L D' U Lw2 Bw' Lw L2 R2 Dw Bw2 Lw' Fw' L' B2 Bw' D Fw L R' B2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw U' L Rw2 D' Lw2 Bw' Dw2 F Fw R2 Bw Uw2 R2 L Dw Rw2 @2022-03-23 13:13:23
67. 1:02.41 Dw Fw2 Lw' U2 R' Rw Fw' R2 U D' Dw Bw' Uw Dw U2 Lw' U2 Uw D Bw R2 L Dw' D2 R Dw' F Uw' F' Uw2 U Dw D2 Rw2 R' D2 B U2 Fw2 R Lw' Rw2 F' R' Uw' U' Bw2 D2 Fw Rw2 F2 U2 D' R2 Dw' U' Bw' D2 L' Bw @2022-03-23 13:15:22
68. 1:02.68 D2 Dw' B2 Uw2 Dw' L U' Fw L' Dw' F' R' L Lw2 B Lw' B Lw2 Fw L2 F' U' B' U Fw F2 U B2 Fw' F' L2 Dw' Fw' D2 R Lw2 D2 R Dw' Bw Lw R U2 Fw' Dw Lw' B' L' B2 F U Rw2 Dw2 F' D' Uw Fw R2 Rw' Bw @2022-03-23 13:17:27
69. 59.24 F' Fw2 U B2 Bw' U2 Lw Bw' Rw' U' Lw2 Rw Dw B' U2 R' L Bw2 Fw L2 R2 Bw' R' Rw B' D' B2 R B' R' F' Uw2 Rw R U Lw Dw2 L2 U D Fw2 Lw D Uw2 Lw' R L' Rw' Dw U' Fw B Uw2 Bw2 R2 Bw' Uw' L' Fw2 Lw @2022-03-23 13:19:31
70. 57.98 Lw' R Fw' U2 Uw' Bw Dw2 U' B F2 D' U' F2 Lw Rw2 Dw F2 D L' D2 Rw2 U D' L2 Dw D' Rw U2 F R2 Bw2 Rw' F Rw Lw2 Dw L2 Dw L2 Rw B' D' R' Uw Rw' F Fw Bw U2 Dw' Rw' Fw Rw Dw2 Bw' Rw Lw2 U' R Lw' @2022-03-23 13:21:28
71. 56.94 F' Rw2 F' D' F' Lw Uw' Rw2 F Lw Bw Rw Lw2 L' F Dw2 B2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' Uw' U2 Fw Lw B Uw' U2 Dw' Bw2 Lw U' Dw' Bw B2 U D' Rw2 Fw B' Bw2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 R' Rw2 F2 Rw' U2 D F' U R' Fw Uw' Bw U D' R2 U2 @2022-03-23 13:23:20
72. 1:01.26 Rw' L B Uw' Lw' U Fw B2 Rw R' F Lw2 L' B Dw2 F2 L' Fw D L' F' Uw' D Bw2 R Bw2 L' D' Uw' F2 L' Fw Dw' Fw' D2 U B' F' L R' U' Fw Lw2 B Rw B' F' Bw Fw2 Rw Fw Bw2 R' Fw Lw2 F Lw U' Bw B2 @2022-03-23 13:25:19
73. 53.67 Fw2 D2 Bw Fw2 D2 R Uw2 Dw' B' U Fw2 U2 Uw2 Dw D2 Rw Uw' L' Fw F L2 Rw F2 D2 F2 Bw Dw' Uw' U F Lw' L D2 R B F' Fw2 Lw' D' Bw2 U' Bw Fw2 L F2 B2 D' Bw D' F' U D' Lw D' Rw Uw' R Bw Fw Rw @2022-03-23 13:27:18
74. 59.24 Fw2 Uw Rw L2 Lw B Fw D' Fw Bw' Lw2 Rw U R' D2 F' U2 D2 F B' Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw Bw2 Dw' Rw' Uw D Rw2 Lw' Dw Lw Rw' D2 F U2 Dw Fw Uw' F' Uw' L2 B Lw2 B Bw2 D Lw' U2 L' B Uw R Dw2 Rw' L2 Lw R' U2 @2022-03-23 13:29:10
75. 1:16.19 B Uw Rw F D2 Rw B2 Lw2 F U2 L2 R2 B Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 L2 R2 Dw2 R2 L' F' Lw2 R2 Uw' Dw' D Bw2 B' Uw2 D' Bw F2 B' R2 Bw R Rw' Fw Uw B F Fw2 R2 F D Bw D' Dw' F2 L' R Dw' Lw Bw R' L2 @2022-03-23 13:31:11
76. 1:00.27 Dw' Bw2 R2 D Fw' D Dw' R' Bw' Lw2 Bw D2 F Fw2 L' D' Lw2 L2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 B' D Lw R L F2 Lw' Uw B' F Rw L2 R' Lw B2 D' U Uw' Rw Lw U Fw F2 D2 Dw' Lw' Rw' Bw' B L' R' Dw2 Rw' U' Bw2 Uw @2022-03-23 13:33:28
77. 1:01.49 Bw D B' Uw L2 R Bw2 L2 R Rw2 Dw2 L2 R' Lw' Fw Bw2 D2 U Dw F' Fw2 Uw' Bw U2 Bw2 D' Rw2 R' B2 Uw' Bw B' D' Fw L' Uw' D' Fw D2 Bw' R' B Uw Fw L Fw' Bw Dw' Bw2 Fw2 B' Dw' F B2 Lw' U R2 L' Bw L' @2022-03-23 13:35:23
78. 1:00.49 L F' B' Fw2 D' L2 U2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 F' Rw' L2 Lw2 R D' R Uw2 Fw2 U' B D2 R' Uw2 R B2 F Uw Bw2 F2 Uw B Dw' Bw2 R Dw2 Bw2 D2 B' Fw Bw' L2 Rw Lw' Bw' B' Rw' Lw' Fw' F' B' Dw2 B' L2 U' Fw2 L2 U L' Fw @2022-03-23 13:37:40
79. 1:03.50 Dw Bw2 Dw2 U2 R2 L' U2 Uw Rw2 Uw' L' F' U' L2 B Lw' B2 F2 Bw L2 R' Uw2 Rw' F R2 Lw' U2 D Uw' Rw' L2 D2 U2 B' Lw F' L' Bw U' Rw B' Lw' Rw R2 Fw F' L' Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw' Dw2 L2 Rw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw2 F2 Bw2 Rw2 @2022-03-23 13:39:42
80. 1:03.22 Bw' R F Fw2 D2 Lw Uw2 Fw' Uw U Lw' D2 Lw Rw B' F2 U' L B2 Lw D2 Bw2 Lw2 F L Dw' Uw' B' U2 Lw' Bw' F2 R' Dw' R B2 F Rw' B Rw' U2 R' Lw' Dw F2 U2 L2 Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw' Uw2 U D2 Bw' Lw' L' Bw' B' Rw @2022-03-23 13:41:46
81. 1:08.63 B Bw' Rw2 F Uw2 Lw' B' Uw U2 Rw' Fw2 F2 B Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw R2 Lw' U R Bw2 L2 Lw' R' Bw2 Rw2 L' D' B2 L2 F Lw Dw' F2 Uw' D Bw Dw' B2 L2 B' Rw' D F2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 L Dw' B2 Lw Bw2 F B Lw' F D2 @2022-03-23 13:43:45
82. 1:09.14 B2 Dw2 Lw' F Dw' L' Uw2 Rw2 Lw' U' B Fw2 Bw' R2 Bw' L' D' R2 Fw2 Uw' R2 L' U' Rw2 Dw2 D' F Rw2 Uw2 R D' Uw2 R' B2 Uw2 F2 L2 Fw F' Rw2 Bw' Rw' Uw D' Rw2 R2 L Fw2 Lw Fw U2 R2 L2 B' L R2 Dw2 L' Rw' U2 @2022-03-23 13:45:50
83. 1:16.14 Dw2 Fw' L' B2 U' Lw' Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw D' Fw Lw U' L' B Lw2 F' Uw2 R' Uw' F Bw' D2 Dw2 Rw Lw' B F2 D' Bw F U' D Fw' Rw D Bw U' R U B' Bw' Dw2 Fw Rw2 Lw2 R' Dw' Rw2 L2 Fw' Lw D' R B' R' Rw' B' Rw @2022-03-23 13:47:57
84. 1:04.01 Lw' Uw2 D2 L Lw2 Rw' Bw2 B Dw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 L' Lw2 Dw Rw2 Uw2 Bw L' U Uw2 Lw2 L F2 Dw' F Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw F2 L Fw2 Lw Uw F Rw2 R2 D F' B2 D' Lw2 B Dw2 D' U B Uw' D U' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Bw' L2 Lw2 R Dw @2022-03-23 13:50:16
85. 1:10.28 F' B' L Dw' Rw L2 B U2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 U Fw2 U' D Fw R' Rw Bw2 F2 Rw2 F U R2 Lw' D2 Fw2 B2 U D L Rw' Bw2 L Rw2 R Bw Fw B Dw2 Uw F2 B R' Dw2 Lw2 R Fw2 U' Uw' L' Fw' R Bw2 F' L Uw2 R2 Lw B @2022-03-23 13:52:22
86. 58.57 Fw' Bw L' Uw U' Rw' B' Bw2 U' Uw2 D2 Lw B' L Uw R Uw2 U2 B' Bw L2 U2 Bw U Dw2 Rw' Fw' Bw' Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 D Bw' F2 U' Bw D' U2 Rw Fw' Rw B' Fw2 Bw2 L' R F2 Dw' Rw Lw' R2 L Fw U' F2 U' B2 D2 Lw2 @2022-03-23 13:54:33
87. 59.90 F2 L' Fw2 L Uw D Dw' Bw Fw' F' B' D L2 B Dw Fw' Uw Bw2 Uw L Fw' F2 L' Fw2 L' F2 Dw Lw B2 R Fw Lw2 Fw2 B Lw Rw' Dw2 Bw' Rw R Uw' B2 R' Rw' D2 Uw' Lw Uw Fw' Rw Uw Lw2 L2 F2 Lw' L' R F Dw Rw' @2022-03-23 13:56:28
88. 1:03.96 L Fw' Bw2 Lw' L2 D F' Uw Dw F2 Fw U L Rw Lw B' R Bw' Lw2 Bw B Rw' Uw Rw Dw' D' B' L Dw' F Lw2 U' Fw' L Dw2 D' Uw' Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 B Rw' B Uw Dw Rw Fw2 Bw Uw' F' Bw' Lw' L' Uw Rw D2 Rw2 U2 Lw @2022-03-23 13:58:24
89. 57.41 Lw' Uw L U' Rw Fw2 Rw' U Uw2 Fw Lw2 R2 Fw' Bw2 D L B' F Dw2 D2 Uw2 L' Lw' Dw2 Lw' L2 B' D' Uw Bw' L Rw' R2 Dw2 Lw F' R' Lw2 U' L Rw' R' Lw' Bw2 B2 D Dw' U Lw2 Fw2 R Uw2 B' Bw' L' U2 R' Uw2 B2 U' @2022-03-23 14:00:27
90. 1:09.52 Rw B Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw' L Fw2 Uw2 F R Bw2 F' Rw' B D Lw Uw2 Rw U' D Dw2 Bw Uw U2 D2 F2 Bw' Dw2 R2 U Rw' R B R Lw2 L' F B Dw U' R2 L F R' Bw Fw2 R Rw Fw' L' Dw2 Lw D Bw' Lw2 Bw Uw' Bw' B' @2022-03-23 14:02:18
91. 1:04.51 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 R2 B2 D2 Uw F Lw2 R2 B Dw D Lw2 B2 Bw' L2 U F' R' D Rw U2 R' Uw' Fw B Uw L D' L Fw2 U2 Rw U Dw2 L2 F2 Lw Bw' Rw2 Fw D' U Lw Bw2 B2 Rw' D B' Lw' R Bw2 U2 L Dw' D' Rw' Lw' Bw @2022-03-23 14:04:33
92. 1:02.01 U' Dw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Bw2 L' Uw' Bw' D2 Dw' R B' Dw B U2 F2 R' Dw' U R' B2 Uw2 Dw2 F' Fw Bw2 Dw B2 R Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw R D Bw2 Uw2 Lw D Fw2 Uw L2 U B' L Fw' Dw B' Bw Dw' L Dw2 Lw Fw Uw' Dw2 R' L2 @2022-03-23 14:06:39
93. 59.62 Fw2 R2 Lw D F Lw2 R' B Rw' L' D U2 Dw' Lw B2 Rw Dw F' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 D B2 Rw2 F' L2 Rw' F' Lw2 R F R D2 Bw D B R Uw' U B2 Bw' R L2 Dw R Dw' F2 Bw' U2 L R2 Lw Rw F2 @2022-03-23 14:08:43
94. 1:07.88 U' Dw Rw' Bw B D2 Uw' Lw Fw2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Bw Rw L2 D' F2 D2 L Fw2 Rw' U2 Dw2 F' Fw' Bw2 U' Lw' Fw Rw' U2 F' Uw2 Lw2 Fw Dw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Lw U' L2 D2 R2 L' Lw' Uw' F2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 Dw F Dw' F' Lw @2022-03-23 14:10:52
95. 59.76 Dw' F R2 Fw2 F Dw2 D2 U' F D' F Dw' Fw B' R2 B' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw B2 U' Rw' Lw' R L2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Uw Bw' Fw' B' D' U Uw2 Lw R' Rw' F2 Rw' F2 U2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 Bw L' Lw U2 Lw' Fw2 L2 F' D' Dw2 R' U @2022-03-23 14:13:01
96. 1:00.86 D2 B Dw Uw2 Bw' Rw' Lw R' Dw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U D Rw2 R Fw' D2 L' Rw' Lw' D' Uw2 L' Lw2 Fw' Lw Fw' D2 F2 Dw' Bw2 R2 L Uw L Lw2 Dw U R Bw' Lw' R2 F Rw2 B F2 Uw' Dw B2 Bw' Dw2 D2 R' D' Dw2 Lw2 U R @2022-03-23 14:15:02
97. 1:02.12 B2 D2 Fw D' Fw R2 F2 Dw L' D2 F B2 Rw' L' Fw2 B Uw2 Fw2 B' F Rw' L' Lw' D' R' Dw' U B Rw Dw' B' Rw' Dw2 F L2 Uw' L Rw2 Uw R2 Fw' B' Bw2 L2 U B Dw Lw Dw U' Uw L D Fw2 B2 R2 Bw R' Fw2 B' @2022-03-23 14:17:06
98. 1:10.54 Rw' Uw' F Uw Bw' B' Rw Bw' Fw2 R' Bw2 D Uw Fw2 R2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Dw U' Rw2 R U' Uw' Bw2 L F' U Bw2 Uw' B' U Uw' L Lw Rw2 Fw2 U Bw' R Rw2 Bw' B Uw' F' Lw Uw' R2 Uw' Dw Rw' Dw B' R D2 U2 Rw Dw2 Uw2 R' @2022-03-23 14:19:07
99. 1:06.53 F' R Bw' Fw U Fw2 Dw L' Dw Rw2 B U2 D' Dw' B2 D2 F Uw' R' Bw' D2 Lw2 F' L' Bw' R' U2 L R' B Uw' Lw2 F' Bw' Uw' Fw2 Lw Uw D2 Bw U2 R2 Dw2 Bw R' D' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 F' Bw L2 B Uw Lw Fw' D B2 Fw Rw2 @2022-03-23 14:23:45
100. 1:21.39 Uw D Rw' Lw2 B' U Fw L' Rw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw' F' B2 Lw2 Fw' F Bw' U2 Fw Uw2 L2 F' L Rw U Lw' Uw' Dw2 B Uw2 B2 R' Uw2 Bw Fw2 B2 Rw Uw2 R2 Lw Bw2 U2 D L' Lw2 D' Lw U2 Dw Rw2 F2 Uw2 R2 L2 F2 B' Dw' L' R' @2022-03-23 14:25:55
101. 1:02.78 F2 R' Bw' U' B Uw' F2 Fw' D2 B' Dw' D2 R2 L2 Lw2 Fw' U2 Bw R' Bw2 L2 R2 Uw F L2 F D F' B Lw2 F' Rw2 B2 L Fw2 Rw U2 Fw' R' L Rw' B' L2 D' Dw' Lw' Fw Dw' Bw2 B' U' D2 B2 Fw2 Dw B' Uw' D Rw' Fw2 @2022-03-23 14:32:55
102. 1:02.79 L2 Dw' U2 Uw Fw' F' Dw2 Rw2 Uw R' D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 U L2 Uw2 F2 U Dw' R Rw B Rw Fw2 U' Bw F Lw L' U' Bw F Lw2 B' U' L2 Fw2 Bw B2 F2 Uw' Lw2 R2 B L2 Dw B2 R' Lw' Bw' L B D2 B2 L' Uw' @2022-03-23 14:34:44
103. 1:05.52 Uw B2 Uw2 R' U Dw' Fw' U' Lw' Dw B' Bw2 Lw' Fw2 Bw F2 U L2 Bw' Rw U' D L Rw' Bw' U2 L Lw' B' D U2 R2 Rw2 U R2 U Lw U2 Dw2 Lw' B2 Uw2 D R' Lw2 Bw Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw Rw2 U2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D' Fw' F @2022-03-23 14:36:21
104. 1:01.54 Uw2 L' U Dw2 Fw F2 D2 Lw2 Bw Rw' Bw' U' Fw U Lw' B Dw' L Dw2 Fw' Rw' D' B2 Dw L F L' D Rw2 Bw D' F2 D2 B Fw2 R' Fw2 U' B' Fw L2 Rw2 R' Dw' L' Fw Lw' L' Rw D2 R Lw2 Uw' Fw2 L' R' Bw' Uw' Lw' Dw @2022-03-23 14:38:09
105. 1:08.42 L Uw2 B' Rw2 R B' U2 Rw Dw Uw' L' R2 Bw Uw U Rw' Bw D R' Fw' B' Bw U2 B D' R' Fw' Dw2 Bw' Lw Uw2 Rw' R' Uw Rw2 F2 R U Fw' R' U B' U L R2 Uw' U' B2 U2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' F' Rw' Bw F2 Lw U' Dw' D @2022-03-23 14:39:48


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-24
avg of 5: 10.71

Time List:
1. 10.05 R' L2 D B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 L' D F L' R F D2 B F2
2. (8.57) R2 D F R' L U B F2 R D2 F2 R2 L B2 U2 R' U2 F2 B'
3. (11.79) D U R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 R' D2 R B' L2 B2 D R B' F'
4. 10.92 R D2 F D2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U' L' D F' R U2 B' F'
5. 11.16 D2 B' R F D' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 U R2 F2 U' D F2 L2 U' B2

No longer haunted by a 10.88 that I +2'd into a mid 11. I really want a sub 10 by the end of the year though.

I also cleared my browser cache recently to try and trouble shoot something else and ended up losing over half a year of solve times. So beating a PB that was set on my old session is always pretty great.

Edit: that record stood for like two minutes

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-24
avg of 5: 10.45

Time List:
1. 10.89 U2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B D2 U' F' U B U2 L2 D' 
2. (14.08) R' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D' F U' L' U R2 B U2 F' U 
3. (9.10) B' L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 F' L' U2 F' R B D F2 D' R2 
4. 10.42 F R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U F L R2 D' L2 F' U 
5. 10.05 F L' D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D F2 B' D F D2 L' D2 U'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 25, 2022)

Strongly considering condensing my post into like one post every week where I go over several achievements at once so I don't flood this thread, but this one's too good to leave out.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-24
single: 7.48

Time List:
1. 7.48 D2 B2 L' B U F B' L' F' L2 F2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2

I'm kind of genuinely in shock. My first non self-scramble, non-misscramble sub 8. And it was fullstep.

x2 // inspection
R2 D R' D //cross
L' U L d U R U R' // F2L-1
R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L-2
L' U' L2 U L' // F2L-3
U' L' U' L // F2L-4
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

48 / 7.48 = 6.41 TPS (I did in fact execute F2L-1 as d U, rather than U2 and a cube rotation)

The only time I've ever gotten that's faster than this was a self scramble, so it wasn't recorded in cstimer. So now I just have my old ao100 to beat from the solves that I lost


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 25, 2022)

I haven't been very active on the forums recently, but I have been cubing a little bit; mostly 3x3. I’ve been getting a lot of sub-10 and even sub-9 singles recently, which is really exciting. I also got a PB ao5 today!

1. 11.34 R' F' D' L2 U' F' B2 L B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D L'
2. 11.06 R F2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F' U' L' U2 B D
3. (14.13) D' L2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 L' D U F' R' U L2
4. 11.54 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 F L R D' L2 B' D2 R B'
5. (10.54) L2 B' D' F2 R' F2 R' U' F' U2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 D2 R' D2

Average: 11.31


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-25
avg of 100: 36.98

Time List:
37.96, 37.45, 42.04, 36.30, 38.86, 37.27, 37.36, (44.91), 37.38, (33.00), 35.20, 38.00, 43.47, 37.57, 40.39, 39.71, 40.44, 35.53, 37.09, 33.86, 37.52, 33.53, 38.41, 36.71, 33.45, 39.61, 35.18, 40.84, (43.50), 40.14, 37.57, 35.98, 37.54, 39.70, 33.91, 39.72, 39.31, 40.72, (31.04), 35.79, (44.37), 35.82, 34.52, 38.06, 35.24, 33.28, 39.58, 36.90, 38.66, 35.66, 38.20, (43.61), 39.71, 36.91, 38.60, 36.94, (32.59), 33.90, 37.14, 34.16, (31.15), 34.84, 36.37, 34.08, 35.50, 36.32, 37.84, 33.78, 37.70, 39.46, 38.88, 33.97, 37.81, 33.07, 40.29, 39.90, 34.42, 36.33, 35.12, 35.33, 33.41, 36.06, (50.62), 34.77, 38.04, 39.07, 34.97, (32.56), 35.34, 35.70, 36.54, 37.64, 35.99, 34.41, 40.64, 39.46, 37.71, 33.31, 34.36, 34.71

Megaminx, another second barrier broken for ao100!


----------



## Theoruff (Mar 26, 2022)

Got my PB 15.34 today!


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 27, 2022)

PB Ao12 and Single!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-27
avg of 12: 25.45

Time List:
1. 22.30 R2 D R D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' D' B' U' L F' D L' 
2. 33.49 L2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R D2 B' D' U' L B' R U' 
3. (33.86) R2 U' R U' R2 D' B' L D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U' B 
4. 21.82 R B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B R2 F L2 R2 U2 R D B U L' D B2 F 
5. 23.86 U B2 R2 B' R' D' F' L2 B D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 L' 
6. 32.32 B' D F2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' D' R' F' L' R B U 
7. 23.74 U F2 R' U' D L U F R' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 
8. 28.37 R' U' D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 D L' U B2 R B F2 
9. 23.37 F' R F D2 F' R L' D L' U' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U 
10. 22.01 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D L D2 R F L2 B 
11. 23.19 L2 U2 B2 R' D' F D B' F2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D' F 
12. (17.18) U' F' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' B D' U2 R U F' L' D2


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 27, 2022)

Just got my first sub-10. 8.36, double X-cross and pll skip.


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 1, 2022)

Finally got a new 7x7 to replace my ancient one from 2018, and with it came a long overdue PB of 3:55.99, my first sub-4! My old PB (also from 2018) was 4:00.60, where I lost the sub-4 to fumbling a g-perm.

In any case, the new cube is waaaay better than my old one, and if my experience with my new 6x6 is anything to go by, there's probably still lots of time to save!


----------



## Aluminum (Apr 2, 2022)

I know nobody asked for this, but i'll post it anyway!

2x2: 2.69 F U' R' F U' F' R2 F R'
3x3: 35.33 D B2 L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F' D L U B2 U2 R' D L
4x4: couldn't find the scramble but time is 6:19.55
3x3 oh: 1:27.31 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F' L B' U' F L' D B D2
Pyraminx: 14.93 B U' B' U' L' R B U' B r' u



I know this isnt really a member intro but thats the closest i could get. Please add a pbs tag!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

Mine: 
2x2 1.29 (F R' F' R U R U' R' solution) 
got 1.11 +2

3x3 12.51 L F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R F2 D' L' R D' U2 B' D U' R2

4x4: 1:28.67 Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' B2 U2 B L' B2 D' F2 L' Rw F2 Uw' Rw U2 Fw2 L2 F Rw D2 U2 B' Fw L2 Rw R2 D Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw' Rw F L B D' U2 F D2 U F U B2 L

5x5 3:03.05 too lasy to find scramble

6x6 7:19.25 too lazy to find scramble

Megaminx 1:58.70 too lazy... u get the point

Pyraminx 8.46


----------



## Aluminum (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice, ALOT better than me, but still very cool!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

Hope you improve soon!


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Apr 2, 2022)

my pbs:
2x2 (0.93) R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F U2

3x3 (6.04) U L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D R' B D' R' B L R B' D2 F

4x4 (35.45) Fw B L R D' Uw' F D U' L2 Rw' U' R2 Fw L' Uw2 F D' Uw Rw' F2 B2 U2 L' R B' L2 R B2 D' B Fw F2 D' Uw R' L Uw' Fw2 L2

5x5 (1:47.46) Uw' Lw Fw B F' D Dw' R Rw2 L' D' Rw Bw2 U2 Dw2 R' Uw R2 Fw2 Lw Uw F' U' Dw' Uw Lw' D Bw U2 R F' Lw B' U' D L2 U Dw' L U2 L' Rw Dw Uw2 R Rw Dw D2 L D' Dw' F' B2 Bw Dw2 Fw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Uw'

3x3 oh (23.84) B U2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 R' F' D' R2 B2 U2 R B2 R F2 U (dun rlly pract OH yea)

skewb (1.82) L' R' L U L B' U

sq-1 (35.59) (1, -3) / (-3, 5) / (-3, 6) / (1, 0) / (0, 2) / (6, -2) / (-2, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-1, -5) / (3, 3) / (0, -2) / (6, 4) / (-4, 5) / (2, -4)

yep more or less it


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 2, 2022)

Yo welcome to the forums!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 2, 2022)

Sameer Agarwal is just insane yo!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Aluminum (Apr 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Yo welcome to the forums!


You should check out CubeHead


----------



## Aluminum (Apr 2, 2022)

woaaaaaaah


Imsoosm said:


> my pbs:
> 2x2: (0.732) R2 F2 R' F2 U F' U R' 10 moves
> 3x3: (6.715) B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R' B F U F' U F2 R U' R' B2 L' 52 moves
> 4x4: (1:14.461) lost scramble


 nice


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## Lukz (Apr 3, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Nice, ALOT better than me, but still very cool!


I'm not super great either


----------



## Ianwubby (Apr 7, 2022)

New 4x4 PBs:
Single: 35.31 → 34.84
Mo3: 40.55 → 40.53
Ao5: 41.26 → 40.65
Ao12: 43.70 → 42.57
Ao50: 45.73 → 45.27
Ao100: 46.52 → 45.83

As well as 7x7:
Single: 3:55.01 → 3:38.76 (!)
Mo3: 4:06.75 → 3:53.80
Ao5: 4:07.07 → 4:01.40
Ao12: 4:18.20 → 4:07.61


----------



## Zeke_beke (Apr 7, 2022)

Just hit sub 20 3x3


----------



## Caden Fisher (Apr 7, 2022)

Just got a 19.34 3x3 pb.


Zeke_beke said:


> Just hit sub 20 3x3


What was the time exactly?


----------



## Kdogs (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Kdogs (Apr 11, 2022)

Kdogs said:


> View attachment 19016


Took me about 3 months of practice to get under a minute. So im very proud of this time


----------



## j727s (Apr 11, 2022)

thats really good, it also took a while for me to be sub 1 minute


----------



## Kdogs (Apr 11, 2022)

Thank you,now if I can just do it more regularly would be great.Then my new goal will be 30 seconds


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 12, 2022)

Don't feel as though you can't show any great accomplishments of yours just because there are a lot of faster people, we celebrate all milestones and goals, so feel free to show any other achievements you get throughout your cubing journey. Congrats on a sub one minute time.


----------



## Kdogs (Apr 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You use beginner's method right? If so, what algorithms do you use?


Yea beginners method for the most part, I am starting to use f2l a bit more and use the sexy move and sledge hammer and trying to pick up on oll and pll a little bit.


----------



## Kdogs (Apr 12, 2022)

Thank you for your words of encouragement,means a lot


AJT17 said:


> Don't feel as though you can't show any great accomplishments of yours just because there are a lot of faster people, we celebrate all milestones and goals, so feel free to show any other achievements you get throughout your cubing journey. Congrats on a sub one minute time.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 12, 2022)

Kdogs said:


> Thank you for your words of encouragement,means a lot


Your welcome. We were all at your speed at one point or another, sometimes encouragement is one way to become faster and enjoy cubing more.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 12, 2022)

Kdogs said:


> Yea beginners method for the most part, I am starting to use f2l a bit more and use the sexy move and sledge hammer and trying to pick up on oll and pll a little bit.


F2L is mainly intuitive, so you wouldn't need to memorize most of the algs. Once you understand the concept its really easy. Just try to do simple moves to pair the F2L pair up or into a three mover. I personally didn't memorize any F2L, once I understood the concept I caught on the idea.

You should learn PLL first as it only has 21 algs, taking on OLL can be quite a challenge.
Don't get discourage by other people who are faster than you, just try to beat your own records and improve over time


----------



## Kdogs (Apr 12, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Don't feel as though you can't show any great accomplishments of yours just because there are a lot of faster people, we celebrate all milestones and goals, so feel free to show any other achievements you get throughout your cubing journey. Congrats on a sub one minute time.





Imsoosm said:


> F2L is mainly intuitive, so you wouldn't need to memorize most of the algs. Once you understand the concept its really easy. Just try to do simple moves to pair the F2L pair up or into a three mover. I personally didn't memorize any F2L, once I understood the concept I caught on the idea.
> 
> You should learn PLL first as it only has 21 algs, taking on OLL can be quite a challenge.
> Don't get discourage by other people who are faster than you, just try to beat your own records and improve over time


Thanks for the info I will definitely follow those suggestions


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 12, 2022)

35:53.98 for my first solve on my 11x11! Sub 30 should be easy.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 12, 2022)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 35:53.98 for my first solve on my 11x11! Sub 30 should be easy.


Nice, I am nearly sub 30 minutes for 10x10, good luck on your sub 30.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 14, 2022)

I just did my 4,000 solve, and these are my averages.


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 14, 2022)

First sub 10 ao25!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-14
avg of 25: 9.83

Time List:
9.75, 10.73, 9.66, 9.99, 9.64, 10.46, 10.17, 9.94, 8.61, 10.21, (8.07), 11.25, 8.99, 8.23, 11.04, 10.14, 9.76, 10.08, (11.79), (8.13), (12.15), 9.05, 10.03, 8.90, 9.90


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 14, 2022)

3rd solve on 11x11 is 29:28.05! my PB on 10x10 is 25:xx, shows how better the Meilongs are compared to the old Shengshous.


----------



## porkynator (Apr 18, 2022)

Official 8.58 3x3 average (Roux)!


Spoiler: Video











I also got a 8.96 average in the previous round at the same comp.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 19, 2022)

After on/off cubing for 20+ years I finally decided to become colour neutral. And after just over a month I now am 
I honestly cant believe it, I never thought it would be something I could do.
(now I can finally follow along with youtube walkthroughs by all the top cubers


----------



## Timona (Apr 20, 2022)

After 3 months of putting it off, I finally learnt the final H COLL.
Yes, it took me 3 months to learn one alg.
I put it off because I didnt want to learn full COLL yet, so i decided to learn H cases since there's only four, but i still couldnt learn the last one for some reason, this one F (R U' R' U) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') F.
But i finally did.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 26, 2022)

I cleaned out my cube last night, then I just magically became sub 20 seconds, after being around 20 seconds. It was only a couple of months since I cleaned out my cube last, so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 27, 2022)

I just got 12.067 seconds with this scramble and it is a new pb, but my execution was bad.
B L' B' U F2 B D B' U B2 L2 U D2 R2 D F2 U L'

Reconstruction
y' z2 L F U R2 y F R' F' D2 U' R U2 R' U R' U R U' L' U L U2 L' U' R U' R' L y' R U R' U' R U R' L' U' L y' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L

Feel free to put this reconstruction into the proper format, as I do not know how yet.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 27, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> *I just got 12.067 seconds* with this scramble and it is a new pb, but my execution was bad.
> B L' B' U F2 B D B' U B2 L2 U D2 R2 D F2 U L'
> 
> Reconstruction
> ...


*fast*
i got 15.63+ first try, normal solve for me

reconstruction of your solve:

y' z2 // inspection
L F U R2 y F R' F' D2 // cross
U' R U2 R' U R' U R // p1
U' L' U L U2 L' U' R U' R' L // p2
y' R U R' U' R U R' L' U' L // p3
y U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L // p4
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // oll
// pll skip

try using alg.cubing.net for your future reconstructions, is not that hard


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 27, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> *fast*
> i got 15.63+ first try, normal solve for me
> 
> reconstruction of your solve:
> ...


Ok, I didn't have the website before, so I would have to do it by hand, thanks for the website.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got 12.067 seconds with this scramble and it is a new pb, but my execution was bad.
> B L' B' U F2 B D B' U B2 L2 U D2 R2 D F2 U L'
> 
> Reconstruction
> ...


Doing a recon in the proper format just need to group the moves into:
inspection, F2L (one for each pair), OLL, and PLL.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Doing a recon in the proper format just need to group the moves into:
> inspection, F2L (one for each pair), OLL, and PLL.


Ok, I will try that next time I get a worthy solve.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 3, 2022)

9x9 PB Single of 14:16.05
First sub-15 and sub-16.
I have been going for this for weeks.
Next is sub-10.


----------



## AJT17 (May 3, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> 9x9 PB Single of 14:16.05
> First sub-15 and sub-16.
> I have been going for this for weeks.
> Next is sub-10.


Nice, I just got a 9x9, and I am only at a 25 minute average, I applaud you for spending many weeks on the 9x9, and good luck on sub 10.


----------



## J41 (May 4, 2022)

J41 said:


> 13.50 single. Really happy - PB of just over two seconds.
> 
> EDIT: For future reference:
> 
> ...


First PB in about seven months.

Time: 13.18
Method: beginner method
Cube: GAN Mini M Pro
Scramble: R2 D' L2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F D F2 R2 U2 B U2 R' B2 R'


----------



## gruuby (May 7, 2022)

2-7 relay pb 9:07.27! getting close to sub 9


----------



## Cuber2s (May 7, 2022)

I'm sub 10 on 3x3. Super happy


----------



## jakesamarel (May 8, 2022)

__





Google Sheets: Sign-in


Access Google Sheets with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com


----------



## CUBING08 (May 25, 2022)

WOW, its my fisrt sub 17 

pls check my youtube channel, and subscribe if you like my video


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqrMaGQg0VDCGfYWnJlSi7A


----------



## Imsoosm (May 25, 2022)

View attachment 19403


CUBING08 said:


> WOW, its my fisrt sub 17
> 
> pls check my youtube channel, and subscribe if you like my video
> 
> ...


Is this 2x2?


----------



## CUBING08 (May 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> View attachment 19403
> 
> Is this 2x2?


no its a 3x3

my 2x2 PB is 4,94 second


----------



## j727s (May 25, 2022)

scramble kind of short but congrats!


----------



## Garf (May 25, 2022)

J727S said:


> scramble kind of short but congrats!


No, it's a CsTimer Scramble. He is pulling up the page where you can see each time individuallly. It looks shorter, but the rest is hidden.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 25, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> No, it's a CsTimer Scramble. He is pulling up the page where you can see each time individuallly. It looks shorter, but the rest is hidden.


Yeah, that's why I thought it was a 2x2 scramble at first


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 25, 2022)

Nice PB! I would suggest making a progression thread to keep track of PBs, averages, and goals - that way you can keep everything in the same thread. It's pretty helpful for motivation to progress too, and people will give you advice if you ask for it.

Also pretty funny that your first sub-17 is a low 16 lol.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 28, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Nice PB! I would suggest making a progression thread to keep track of PBs, averages, and goals - that way you can keep everything in the same thread. It's pretty helpful for motivation to progress too, and people will give you advice if you ask for it.
> 
> Also pretty funny that your first sub-17 is a low 16 lol.


My first sub 23 was an 18.76 believe it or not.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 29, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Nice PB! I would suggest making a progression thread to keep track of PBs, averages, and goals - that way you can keep everything in the same thread. It's pretty helpful for motivation to progress too, and people will give you advice if you ask for it.
> 
> Also pretty funny that your first sub-17 is a low 16 lol.


This was moved from its first thread, so it looks quite out of context here but I'm replying to CUBING08


----------



## Anto (May 31, 2022)

Hey ! I got my PB average of 5, which is 9.99 !!!!! Im sooooo happy ! Sub10, finally !!!!


----------



## J41 (Jun 1, 2022)

J41 said:


> First PB in about seven months.
> 
> Time: 13.18
> Method: beginner method
> ...


I just got a three second PB somehow. I never thought I'd get anywhere close to this. I guess very slight mixed feelings with it being so close to sub-10, but I'm stoked - can barely believe it.

I've tried reconstructing and can't even work out what I did, but it was a last layer skip.

Time: 10.01
Method: beginner method
Cube: GAN Mini M Pro
Scramble: D2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 D B U L U2 F' U' L' D2 L2 F

EDIT: This was my 10,758th solve in this session on csTimer lol.

EDIT II: I'm not sure how many people around here remember solving with the beginner method, but you might recall there's a stage where you need to insert individual edge pieces (either left or right). Usually you need to do this maybe 3-4 times per solve (two if you're lucky). I only needed to insert one piece in this stage with this solve - so very lucky even _before _the last layer skip.


----------



## Anto (Jun 2, 2022)

J41 said:


> I just got a three second PB somehow. I never thought I'd get anywhere close to this. I guess very slight mixed feelings with it being so close to sub-10, but I'm stoked - can barely believe it.
> 
> I've tried reconstructing and can't even work out what I did, but it was a last layer skip.
> 
> ...


Getting a 10 with the begginer method sounds actually crazy xD Any idea of tour TPS ?


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 2, 2022)

It is crazy xd and i tried the scramble its not that ez


----------



## J41 (Jun 2, 2022)

Anto said:


> Getting a 10 with the begginer method sounds actually crazy xD Any idea of tour TPS ?


I'm not really sure. I don't think it would be that impressive. I have a GoCube, and based on that my turn count is usually like 90-120 moves or so, I think (has been a while since I've used it).



SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> It is crazy xd and i tried the scramble its not that ez


Yeah, just a normal scramble with extremely lucky execution.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 2, 2022)

J41 said:


> I'm not really sure. I don't think it would be that impressive. I have a GoCube, and based on that my turn count is usually like 90-120 moves or so, I think (has been a while since I've used it).
> 
> 
> Yeah, just a normal scramble with extremely lucky execution.


Wow you have a go cube. 
There was once i got a lucky scramble, which gave me the PB 3x3 single of 7.84. Idk if my tps was faster that day, or it was really lucky.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Just got a New PB! 7.374 pll Skip 3x3!!!


----------



## gruuby (Jun 2, 2022)

2-7 relay in 8:20.00 with 7x7 in 3:17. very fast


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 14, 2022)

sub40 3x3 factory solve with my dad
I solved F2L he solved last layer

I managed to force an OLL skip with a VHLS alg
I don't think we can solve much faster than this. OO solve for us


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> sub40 3x3 factory solve with my dad
> I solved F2L he solved last layer
> 
> I managed to force an OLL skip with a VHLS alg
> ...


cubing dads are the best


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

i beat my pyraminx PB by 3 seconds lmao


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 16, 2022)

Diansheng Galaxy 8 M:
ao12: 6:52.x → 6:33.002

What can I say, it's a solid upgrade from a Cubing Classroom MF8. Lowered my average by almost 20 seconds even as my times on big cubes in general have shot up 5+ seconds due to lack of practice.

(Cube borrowed from Cubewerkz, but now I'm tempted to actually buy one…)

---

Shaved a few more seconds off before returning the cube.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-17
avg of 12: 6:28.055

Time List:
6:23.902, 8:23.522, 6:29.550, 6:27.788, 6:00.329, 7:04.747, 6:33.237, 6:25.427, 6:09.828, 6:13.308[red cross], 6:35.956, 6:16.811


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 24, 2022)

On one hand, might've been sub-10 if I didn't fumble on AUF for last layer recognition. On the other hand, still a PB.

OH single: 11.310 → 11.151

/* Scramble */
B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F R' B U' B2 L R B D Fw' Uw'

/* Solve */
x2 y' // inspection
U R U2 F' U' x' U' // xcross
x' R' U R2 U' R U R' U' // second slot
R' U' R U // third slot
R F' U' z' U' r U // VHLS
x' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

---

Oh, and not counting FTO (since I only started that recently), this is my only PB single for anything cubing-related since December 2020 or so. Kinda weird to think about.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 24, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> *On one hand*, might've been sub-10 if I didn't fumble on AUF for last layer recognition. *On the other hand*, still a PB.
> 
> OH single: 11.310 → 11.151
> 
> ...


 It seems like you used two hands in that OH single
Very nice solve, I must say.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 24, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> On one hand, might've been sub-10 if I didn't fumble on AUF for last layer recognition. On the other hand, still a PB.
> 
> OH single: 11.310 → 11.151
> 
> ...


Don't you do any 2x2?

Oh no don't tell me your 2x2 pb is 11.152


----------



## GTCubes (Jun 24, 2022)

10 ao5 and sub-8 single I guess...


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 24, 2022)

pb single
generiert durch csTimer am 24.06.2022
Single: 5.08

Zeitenliste:
1. 5.08 F' L2 U2 B L' F B' L R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U D2 B2 U' F2 @2022-06-24 20:57:34

solution-wise ok but definitely my worst sub-5 fail yet
xxcross was decent despite being 5-gen but recognition for f2l3 was extremely slow (although it is quite an unfortunate situation after cross in terms of seeing pieces), ll execution wasn't super quick either but atleast it meant that ll was 1 look

z2
U' F' L D' F' R2' U2' R D' // xxcross
U' L' U2 L2 U L2' U L // f2l3
R U R' // f2l4
r' F R F' r U R' U' // ll
wrm


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 24, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> pb single
> generiert durch csTimer am 24.06.2022
> Single: 5.08
> 
> ...


congrats bro what do you normally average?


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 24, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> congrats bro what do you normally average?


mid-8


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 24, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> mid-8


nice i average sub-14 my pb is 6.61 but everyone says its fake bc i use waterman method


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 24, 2022)

PB 3x3 ao12 really close to sub-12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-24
avg of 12: 12.092

Time List:
1. 11.077 B' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F' U' R' U' L D' R2 B 
2. 12.058 F2 R F2 D2 L2 D' L D' B' U' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 
3. 13.771 D R2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 D U R2 U2 R U F2 L2 D B L' D' U' 
4. 12.256 U L' U L' B2 R F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B 
5. (10.213) F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' U B' R D' L F R U F' R 
6. 11.757 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 U B R' F L2 B2 L B F2 R 
7. 12.672 U F2 L' B' R2 D2 B D' R U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 L2 
8. (13.984) L' B' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 D F R D U L2 F' D 
9. 11.905 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R' F L2 D2 L' U' F2 R F U2 
10. 10.712 R U2 L' F U2 L' F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L U' 
11. 12.307 L' R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 L' B2 F D' U' B' U2 B2 U2 F R2 
12. 12.408 R' F U2 F' B D2 L' B' F2 L2 U2 D F2 D B2 U F2 L2 B


----------



## PetraPine (Jun 25, 2022)

Been back to cubing for like a week, after stopping for around 6months, already sub 12 again lol. forgot one of the nperms and all my ZBLLs though sadge. (petrus)
Average: 11.55 (σ = 0.53)
Mean: 11.67

Time List:
1. 11.00 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 B F2 D R' U' R2 U' B L 
2. 10.74 F2 D2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L F' D F2 U2 B' U F' U2 R2 
3. 11.39 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' B' R U L2 B D L R2 F 
4. 13.79 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' D2 L U2 F' L F' U2 B 
5. 11.30 U' R F' D' R' F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B' L' 
6. 11.32 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 D B R' D' U L R F2 L2 
7. 11.24 B' D' F' U' B R B2 R' D B' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 
8. 11.82 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U' R B2 R' F2 R' B' L B' F' 
9. 12.79 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 L U2 R B2 R' D' R' B' F' U L' U' 
10. 11.69 R2 U B D R' F' D2 F2 L' R2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 U' D2 
11. 11.07 L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R' B2 L2 D F' U' R' B' D' 
12. 11.85 L D F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F D' U' R D F2 U2


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 26, 2022)

PB 3x3 Ao12 getting real close to sub-12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-26
avg of 12: 12.050

Time List:
1. 11.222 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U F' R B' F L' D B L' D' R2 
2. 11.388 L' D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U B D F D L2 R 
3. 11.605 R' B L B' L' F U2 L' D R2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 U' F' 
4. 12.785 R2 U L2 B L' U' B R2 D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R' L' B2 D2 L F 
5. 11.721 L' U D' F R U L' B' R' L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U 
6. (10.475) D' F' U B' U2 L B R D' F D2 F R2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 B' 
7. (13.567) D2 R B L F' B D' R U2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 U D L 
8. 13.002 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U F' L B' U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L 
9. 12.283 B2 D' B R2 B' U2 F D2 B' D2 B' U2 B' D2 R' D2 B2 L U' F' D2 
10. 12.604 B2 R' D' F' D2 B' R2 D F' R2 U2 D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F L2 
11. 10.826 L D L' D2 R U' B D' F R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 
12. 13.061 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 L2 U2 B D2 L' B2 U' B R F D2 U2


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 26, 2022)

just got a 3.67 skewb single


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 26, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> sub40 3x3 factory solve with my dad
> I solved F2L he solved last layer
> 
> I managed to force an OLL skip with a VHLS alg
> ...


Memories of when me (sub-17 at the time) and a couple friends (they averaged 30 and 45 respectively) tried to sub-40 factory solve...
It did not go well.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 27, 2022)

my first sub-11 3x3 ao5 ever came in a cubers.io comp

also im now top-20 avg in domino cube in cubers.io ever and 33rd in singles (although i have had faster times)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 29, 2022)

Diansheng 8x8 is good 

6:41.85 single
7:05.01 Mo3
7:20.67 Ao5
7:35.56 Ao12

Should get sub 7 global easily


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 3, 2022)

yeaterday marked the end of my 15 day streak where i get at least 1 sub-10 per day (despite having multiple low 10s). So I will try to break that streak by getting a sub-10 a day for 16 or more days starting here

7/3/2022 (3 Sub-10s)
1. 9.731 F' D' R' U B2 D R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F U' L' U' R U2 B
2. 9.456 D2 R2 F B' R F2 D B' R F U2 B2 U2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2 L2
3. 9.726 U2 L D F' U' R2 F2 D' F2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 R L B2

7/4/2022 (1 Sub-10)
1. 9.594 U F R' B2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U B U L D' F D

7/5/2022 (3 Sub-10s including 1 sub-9)
1. 9.081 U' R2 F R2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' R' U F2 D R' B' F' U'
2. 8.165 D2 F U L2 D2 L' D' B' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 U'
3. 9.632 R' D' U2 F R2 B D2 R2 F L2 B' R2 D F D2 U' B2 F2 R

7/6/2022 (3 Sub-10s including 1 Sub-9)
1. 8.863 F' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 R U2 R2 U' L F' U2 F D' F
2. 9.741 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R U2 B' U B' U2 L' R' U' L2 F'
3. 9.561 B D' R F' L B2 D R B2 L F2 L' D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L U2 F

7/7/2022 (1 Sub-10)
1. 9.590 R' B D2 B R F' U L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R F2 B2 R' B

No sub-10 on july 8th so i guess bye lol


----------



## callumthecuber (Jul 8, 2022)

on pyraminx, I didn't even finish it, i don't know how to solve it, I just solve my own method/ way


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 8, 2022)

ok


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 8, 2022)

wat


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 8, 2022)

I think they solved it intuitively but now a tip was misaligned.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 8, 2022)

what Pyraminx do you use?


----------



## callumthecuber (Jul 9, 2022)

@Thom S. yeah, basically because of my ADHD.
@BalsaCuber i use the Yuxin Little Magic Magnetic Pyraminx


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 9, 2022)

Stackmatted sub-10 with ZBLL finish.

(okay fine it's a Qiyi timer and there's no mat, and also this was done on a handscramble, but close enough!!!)


----------



## J41 (Jul 14, 2022)

PB MO3 and AO12 today.

*Cube: MoreTry Tianma X3 V3 (might be new main!)
Method: beginner method*

MO3: 16.87
AO12: 19.09


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 15, 2022)

I solved the 4x4 Cane Ball via 2x2 reduction! This is 4x4 shape mod with 8 colors; each color is composed of 7 pieces that once solved make up a "2x2 corner" of a 4x4. I'm not sure what the color scheme of this puzzle is but it doesn't matter, the challenge and solve process is really using commutators to solve the 4x4 into a 2x2 reduced state.

This is the intuitive solve I'm most proud of because I really solidified my knowledge of commutators for centers, edges, and corners on big cubes. So pumped! It was a really interesting solve because none of the colors match when you're solving each center & edge pair. I'm quite elated right now!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 16, 2022)

sub 30 in half a year


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 16, 2022)

sub 20 in 1 year


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Jul 16, 2022)

sub 16 now


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 16, 2022)

Can you please just put that all in one post or edit your first post??


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 16, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> sub 30 in half a year





TheKaeden10 said:


> sub 20 in 1 year





TheKaeden10 said:


> sub 16 now


Time really flies in this thread!


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Jul 16, 2022)

Sub-20 single


----------



## unclephreak (Jul 17, 2022)

My biggest accomplishment was getting a sub 40 since I started three months ago. My goal is sub 30 by the end of summer.


----------



## GFAM (Jul 18, 2022)

Accomplished completing the second layer of the 3x3.....new cuber here! See progress below! Would be great to visit any of your video's so I can get tips from the experienced here on this board.


----------



## fdskljgrie (Jul 21, 2022)

Got a new pr just a few minutes ago. 25.64 seconds on 3x3. Still looking for first sub 32 average. my friend got a new pr for himself, something around 36 about 2 months after I taught him. He's looking for sub 30, I'm looking for sub 25. Good luck to both of us.
Edit: that was fast. Just got 24.95! Finally.


----------



## fdskljgrie (Jul 21, 2022)

GFAM said:


> Accomplished completing the second layer of the 3x3.....new cuber here! See progress below! Would be great to visit any of your video's so I can get tips from the experienced here on this board.


Nice! 
Tip: Practice a lot.


----------



## unclephreak (Jul 25, 2022)

this weekend was a good weekend for me, after about three weeks of just drilling f2l i started doing timed solves again, on saturday i hit a new PB of 37 seconds (from my 40 second PB i set over a month ago that i couldnt seem to get anything under 45 seconds afterwards!) sunday i started doing timed solves and after getting two 37 second solves and one 38 i hit 34! (all 3x3)

the lower that number gets the longer the progress seems to take  or maybe im just old and slow  I'm just going to chalk it up to "lucky scramble"


----------



## ottozing (Jul 28, 2022)

First ever sub 20 in FMC. I've had 20 as my PB since mid 2016 and tied it probably a dozen or so times. Scramble itself isn't even that great (only one 18 optimal according to NISSY which doesn't seem humanly findable, no sub 5 move EO's even with NISS, and no particularly obvious block building starts)

R' U' F D2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 F R2 L' D2 L' F' U R2 F L U L2 B R' U' F

D U L' B R // EO [5/5]
(F U2 L2 B') // DR [4/9]
(D') // HTR [1/10]
(B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B2) Solved [9/19]

Solution - D U L' B R B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D B L2 U2 F' (19)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2022)

39.58 4x4 Ao5, finally sub 40!


----------



## porkynator (Aug 3, 2022)

> Done at Trentin Open 2022
> 
> 7.89 7.31 (11.98) (7.27) 9.24
> 
> ...


----------



## Garf (Aug 3, 2022)

Getting so close to averaging sub-1 on megaminx! Just need to focus a little more...


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Aug 3, 2022)

13.58 3x3 single. the crazy thing is my avg solve is about 22-28 seconds and my previous pb was 18.588


----------



## J41 (Aug 4, 2022)

First PB AO5 in a while.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-04
avg of 5: 17.51

Time List:
1. 17.68 B' U' R' D2 U2 L' U2 L' R' B2 U2 R' B2 D L' F2 U2 B U2 R2 
2. 17.40 F' U L2 B2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R' F' L B' D R B L' 
3. (22.72) F' L' B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 L B2 R2 F' D2 R D' B' F L2 D2 
4. (16.01) F' D' L' U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 F L F U' B F D 
5. 17.45 B F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R D2 L' B2 F2 L' D' R2 F' D2 R' D U

GAN Mini M Pro. Beginner method.


----------



## the_chad (Sep 2, 2022)

just got a PB single

U2 F2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' F L F' D L U' R U2 F

z2 x
U' u2 r R' D' L' U L D2 // xxcross
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

40/5.94=6.73TPS


----------



## LBr (Sep 2, 2022)

XD


J41 said:


> First PB AO5 in a while.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-04
> avg of 5: 17.51
> ...


 mate how come ur still on beginner method and getting sub 20. Change to a more efficient method where you can improve


----------



## Findnf (Sep 5, 2022)

2x2x4 OH WB


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

My greatest accomplishment.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

Ok @the_chad , what's your biggest accomplishment?


----------



## the_chad (Sep 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Ok @the_chad , what's your biggest accomplishment?



why do you think I should explain myself to you?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

the_chad said:


> why do you think I should explain myself to you?


Why are you scared of telling me? The least you can do is respect others accomplishments and their opinions.


----------



## the_chad (Sep 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Why are you scared of telling me? The least you can do is respect others accomplishments and their opinions.



Stop acting like a little boy that just lost his favorite toy. All I did was reacting to your post.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

the_chad said:


> Stop acting like a little boy that just lost his favorite toy. All I did was reacting to your post.


You also avoided my question with a question. Lol


----------



## the_chad (Sep 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> You also avoided my question with a question. Lol



I do not explain myself to anyone of anything if I don't have to. You will have to accept this as you will not receive an answer to your question. Grow up.


----------



## Silky (Sep 5, 2022)

Findnf said:


> 2x2x4 OH WB


Congrats


----------



## Findnf (Sep 7, 2022)

Silky said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## fdskljgrie (Sep 7, 2022)

New pyraminx pr! 1.695 seconds. Also first sub 5 pyraminx average.
Edit: Newer pyraminx pr: 1.583


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 8, 2022)

8×8×8 PB single, lol. Finally nailed the sub-6 with a pretty lucky solve (smooth edge pairing, easy L4E).

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-08
single: 5:47.681

(wait, this is my third sub-6 single, hm)


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 12, 2022)

And a 6×6×6 PB single too, in the weekly comp.






Weekly Competition Overall Results (Speedsolving.com)







www.speedsolving.com





2:11.74 = 2:02.45, 2:17.61, 2:15.16, (1:58.73), (2:27.25)


----------



## SYUTEO (Sep 12, 2022)

I got my first successful 3bld solve yesterday!


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 21, 2022)

I just successfully did my first square-1 solve, and I got a 4:44.914, and I only had to look at the parity alg.


----------



## gruuby (Sep 21, 2022)

8:12 2-7 relay which is really good, looking forward to sub 8


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 21, 2022)

gruuby said:


> 8:12 2-7 relay which is really good, looking forward to sub 8


That is really quick, and about what I average for 7x7, great job, and good luck with sub 8


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 22, 2022)

First sub 2 4x4 oh solve: 1:57.34


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 23, 2022)

7:18.33 7x7 pb and 1:38.97 Megaminx pbs


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 27, 2022)

six by six

Old PB ao12, from last year: 2:15.297
New PB ao12:

avg of 12: 2:14.970

Time List:
2:09.674[wrong coll], 2:11.154, 2:08.209, 2:07.002, 2:10.320, 2:26.310, 2:20.768, 2:23.695, 2:22.420, 2:12.649, 2:14.110, 2:16.705

(First five solves are also PB ao5 but who cares about at-home small averages.)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 27, 2022)

6:30 7x7 pb


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 27, 2022)

This is not an accomplishment for me but this thread has 5 million views!


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 28, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> This is not an accomplishment for me but this thread has 5 million views!


This thread is almost as old as me.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 28, 2022)

PB 3x3 solve: 17.30


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 28, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> This thread is almost as old as me.


I'm literally 9 days older than this thread.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 28, 2022)

PB clock solve
48
I know it's not that good but i just learned clock and it was my first sub-1 minute


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 28, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> This thread is almost as old as me.





DynaXT said:


> I'm literally 9 days older than this thread.


I am EXACTLY 2 years older than this thread! Lol


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 29, 2022)

I am pretty much 1 year older than this thread give or take a month


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
single: 9.25

Time List:
1. 9.25 (4,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-4)

First sub 10! I still use CP/EP but my PBL was J/J, which is obviously great.

(0,4)/ (2,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (-3, 0)/ Cubeshape
(0,1)/ Corner orientation
(6,-3)/ (-3, 0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,1)/ Edge orientation
(2,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0) Corner Permutation/PBL


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 3, 2022)

2:25.85 7x7 single, which is pb by almost 22s
the solve had ~1:47 centers and very easy edges

generiert durch csTimer am 03.10.2022
Single: 2:25.85

Zeitenliste:
1. 2:25.85 3Lw' Fw U2 Uw2 3Dw Bw 3Fw 3Lw2 3Dw2 R2 Rw2 Bw' F' L' Fw 3Uw Uw2 U Rw Bw R 3Rw' 3Dw L' U2 3Bw2 F2 Bw' 3Lw2 D2 Dw F 3Rw D 3Lw R 3Dw2 Fw' R' Bw Uw' 3Bw2 U2 3Bw 3Lw 3Uw Bw2 Lw' 3Rw' D Dw' 3Rw2 Bw2 D2 Bw Fw 3Bw' 3Dw' Fw2 D U2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Fw 3Lw R 3Dw' 3Lw B2 3Uw Bw R' U Lw' R2 3Rw' Fw F 3Lw2 Uw' 3Uw2 F2 3Uw2 U2 L' 3Bw' 3Uw2 D2 3Lw' 3Fw F Bw2 Uw B2 Uw' R' 3Fw 3Uw R2 B' @2022-10-03 20:26:13


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 3, 2022)

Those were some very fast edges. Great Job!


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 7, 2022)

I JUST SOLVED A GHOST CUBE!!!!


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Oct 7, 2022)

one time i switched cross colors mid solve and i still got a good time


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Oct 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I JUST SOLVED A GHOST CUBE!!!!


ghost cube is based


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 7, 2022)

first ever timed 10x10 solve. sub-1 hour:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06
single: 50:29.87

Time List:
1. 50:29.87 u L2 3l' U 3f2 R' U b2 L R 4f2 3l' 4b' 4f' D2 b' 3f' 3r' L' 5r 4b2 F2 R2 4l' r' f' 5f l 3f' 3r f' 3d2 u 3l' L2 4b' 4d2 F r2 F' 4u2 4f' F B' 5u' u2 F' 4d' D 3u R r' 3u U D' 4r2 5f' 3l2 5r' f2 L2 u' 5u2 4d2 4f B 4r2 3u L 3b2 4d' u' 4r2 d U 5f' R 3f 4f' R 3b' 4f2 F2 b 4d2 5u r' 3f2 r 3b' d2 3l' 3d l d B2 4d B2 3u' r' 4r' B 3u2 5u2 u' 5r 3f2 f 3r' d2 3r2 4l 3u' F2 3b' 5u2 f2 F' L2 3u' @2022-10-06 22:15:09


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 7, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> ghost cube is based


Yeah but you use the weirdest puzzles ever to warm up.


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Oct 7, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Yeah but you use the weirdest puzzles ever to warm up.


i see you have watched me video


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 7, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> i see you have watched me video


I've been in comp waiting areas with you.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-11
avg of 100: 11.91




Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 11.36 D' B' R D2 L' D2 R' D2 R B2 F2 R D' U L' D L' U B' 
2. (9.59) R F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B U B U' L' F D R2 B2 
3. 11.68 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 B L F' U B2 R' D F' D B' 
4. 9.66 F L' U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D F R2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 
5. 11.75 D L F B' U B' U2 B R' L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 
6. 13.78+ D' R U R2 D B2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' B D B' U B F' L' 
7. 10.22 U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F' U' L R' B' D2 L2 B D2 
8. 12.34 R F' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D' R2 L' U' R U2 F' L' R 
9. 12.28 D F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 B' D2 R' D2 U' R2 U2 R U2 
10. 11.12 L D2 B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L U' L2 R2 F L' B' R' U' R F' 
11. (16.51+) U' B R B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' L2 U' L' D B' F2 
12. 11.64 L D' L' B' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 F D' U2 L2 R B2 U2 F' 
13. 12.93 L' U2 B2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U' B2 F' R2 B R' B2 R F' 
14. 10.62 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 F' D' B R' F' L2 F' R2 F 
15. 10.98 R D F B2 R' D F' L B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D' R' 
16. (9.43) U L B2 U2 R F2 L D2 L U2 R' F2 R U' F D2 R' F R' D R2 
17. 12.97 L' B U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B D B' R B D B2 F 
18. (15.75) R F D2 U2 R' F2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 D' F U2 F' L' U' B 
19. 11.50 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B U2 F' R B' U' B2 F L R2 
20. 12.81+ B D' R2 B2 L B R F2 L' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D 
21. 11.90 R2 U L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 U2 F2 R U2 B' L' R' U2 B' R D' 
22. 10.76 D' F' D R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F' D' F2 L R F' U B2 
23. 10.71 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' F' R2 F' R' D2 B2 U L2 B F2 L R2 
24. 11.16 D B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 L D2 R' U F R2 F' L F' U 
25. 13.06 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 L' F2 L' B2 R F' L' B F' D 
26. 11.25 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 F R' D L2 B2 D L U' B2 U2 
27. 11.11 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D F2 D U R2 F2 L2 F' U L' B2 U' B' D2 
28. 12.71 D2 L F' D' L' B R U F2 R F2 L' D2 F2 L B2 U2 L D2 R 
29. 14.31 R2 B U2 B' R' L D' F B U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 U 
30. (15.81) F R D2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B' L' B2 F' D' U2 R' 
31. 11.94 R' B U2 B D' R2 L B U2 F2 R F2 U2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 U' 
32. 12.32 U B L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L D F L B' D' U F' 
33. 10.58 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 B U2 R B' U2 R U' L' 
34. 12.66 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 F' U' F2 R' U2 B L' D L F R' 
35. 11.79 D' F U' R2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B' D' F' R F' D U' 
36. 10.62 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 L' F L' R2 B U L2 
37. 11.13 U' R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D B2 R' U B D L F2 D2 L2 R U' 
38. 12.78 F2 L' D2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 R2 F' D L2 R' D L' U' F 
39. 13.33 L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 L' U' L D' F2 L' B' D2 U' R 
40. 13.75+ U' D' L' F L' U2 F' R B' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 
41. 10.67 F B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' B' D R U' B2 L2 B' 
42. 10.08 U' L F R D B L2 D2 R' F D2 B L2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B' 
43. 11.19 R' F' L' U' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 F' D2 U2 L B' U' B' 
44. 13.15 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D U L B F2 U2 L' R' B' L2 B 
45. 13.01 U2 B2 L B' D' R L F' D' R2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 R U2 
46. 13.40 F' L' B U B2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' R U B2 U2 F2 R' F' 
47. 11.23 L' U' R' D' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B U F U2 L B2 L2 
48. 12.75 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L' B F' D' B L2 B' R U' 
49. 11.52 L2 D L D B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 R F U' R B' D2 L' 
50. 12.76 D' R2 B2 F R2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R U B' F L' F D2 F' 
51. 13.18 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U F U' L2 B' U R U2 L U R2 
52. 9.74 D' F R2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 U' L U R U' R2 D' L' 
53. 11.95 U R D' F D' R' B L U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 R 
54. (9.65) L2 F2 L B2 U' F2 R' B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B' D2 L 
55. 12.09 F U F' D L D' F' B U L2 F' B' U2 F R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 
56. 11.25 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U F L' D2 F' L U B' D' L 
57. 10.27 B2 R' U' R B D2 R' D' U2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 R 
58. 14.63 D R2 D' L2 D' U R2 F2 D R2 F2 L D U2 F D' U2 B' D2 R2 U' 
59. 10.63 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 R B2 U' R' B2 F' D2 B L D 
60. 15.16 D F2 L' F2 L2 R U2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' L' R2 U' B' R2 F2 
61. 10.51 U2 R' D' B2 L D F D L' F2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 
62. 10.26 U' B U2 L' U2 R B2 R' B2 R' B2 L B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B' U F' 
63. 10.44 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L B' U F U R' F' R2 U2 
64. 10.66 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R' U F L D F U' B' U 
65. 12.81 B' D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 R' U2 F' U' B' F' L D' B 
66. 12.13 U R F D2 F L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D B2 U F L' R' D 
67. 12.50 R U2 D F' U2 B' U L F R2 B2 D L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U' 
68. 11.41 F' U2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 D F' U' L2 D2 R' U B' 
69. 13.95 U2 R2 L2 U B2 L' F L' D' B2 U2 B' U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F' D2 
70. 10.95 L D2 L U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 R' U2 B' U' B D U' L' R2 D' U' 
71. 12.37 L2 B2 D F B R B R U' F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D R2 D' L' 
72. (9.10) L R2 U2 R2 B D2 F R2 D2 B F' L' B' L2 D B L2 F' D2 B2 
73. (19.47) F2 R2 F U2 B2 F' U2 L2 B' D' L2 D' R F' L U' L2 D' B' 
74. 12.88 L2 B' U' F B2 R2 L D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 F' L2 D2 U B2 
75. 12.41 B2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 F' U B L' U' R2 D U' F2 
76. 12.80 L U' F B' U' F' R' U2 L F2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D 
77. 13.81 L2 R2 D B2 U L2 D B2 U' F2 D B' U F' L' B2 F L R' U F 
78. 9.66 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' F R' F L U F' R' B2 L2 U 
79. 12.84 U R D2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' F D2 R' B 
80. 11.60 F R' B' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' U R2 U2 B2 U' B 
81. 12.37 R' U B2 U F2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 U L U' L2 B2 L2 B' U' B2 
82. 13.38 R' F2 L2 R B2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 L D' L' U B' R B 
83. 14.85 L R2 F' R2 B' D2 F' R2 B L2 F L2 F2 L' U L2 D' B2 F' L2 R2 
84. 12.78 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 R D F L2 R2 B D F R' U' 
85. 13.20 F2 R F' R L' U' D F R2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 F 
86. 12.86 D2 L R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 
87. 11.93 L2 D' B' R L' D' B D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L' 
88. 10.76 U L' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D' F' R B R2 U R F2 D 
89. 11.58 L U R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 B' D B R' B2 L D2 F2 
90. 11.01 B' F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' D' L R U' B U2 B D 
91. 10.40 F2 B' L D2 F2 B D' L' U' R2 U2 R U2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' 
92. 11.42 U' R' B' D2 R L2 U F R B' U2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 
93. 12.34 U R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D' F' D' L' F2 D U2 F2 L2 F' R 
94. 9.93 F2 D2 B L' U F L F' R' F2 U2 F2 B L2 F' R2 F U2 B' D2 L2 
95. (16.34+) R' B' L' F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F L2 U L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' 
96. (9.08) R' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' B' D' R' F' U' F D2 
97. 12.02 U2 R U2 L2 B U' F' U2 R' F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 
98. 10.72 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' B' R2 D2 F D2 R D 
99. 11.79 U2 B2 U2 F R2 F L2 F' L2 F' U2 R' D' B2 F' D' U' F U R' B 
100. 10.27 R2 D B R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 L D L' F U' B' L



First sub 12!


----------



## scrubizilla (Oct 12, 2022)

I got an 8.35 today after not cubing for so many days.


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 12, 2022)

i recently got a 2.91 official average in 2x2 with a counting 4. I also had a 1.81 during this average which are both pretty good times under comp nerves for me.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

In 3x3? Why do I not know your name?
(Or are you Tymon?)


----------



## gsingh (Oct 12, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> In 3x3? Why do I not know your name?
> (Or are you Tymon?)


I think he's talking about 2x2...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 12, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> In 3x3? Why do I not know your name?
> (Or are you Tymon?)


yeah 1.81 3x3 single.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

18 moves 10 tps?


----------



## OldSwiss (Oct 13, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> first ever timed 10x10 solve. sub-1 hour:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06
> single: 50:29.87
> 
> ...



I guess it would take me an hour to scramble this and only if I didn't mess it up

For everything abbove 4x4 I do freestyle scrambles


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 13, 2022)

I watched CubeHead’s tutorial on 3x3 and now i am just left with 4 corners on the top layer. I wanna finish it but unfortunately, homework is a thing


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Oct 13, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> I watched CubeHead’s tutorial on 3x3 and now i am just left with 4 corners on the top layer. I wanna finish it but unfortunately, homework is a thing


Gl


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 13, 2022)

OldSwiss said:


> I guess it would take me an hour to scramble this and only if I didn't mess it up
> 
> For everything abbove 4x4 I do freestyle scrambles


Yea, I did freestyle scramble after I realized I messed it up. Lol


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 13, 2022)

My first sub10 solve !
9.84
1816: B D2 R2 F' D2 B D B2 L U2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 U2


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 13, 2022)

Isaiah The Scott said:


> Gl


thanks g i did it!!


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Oct 13, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I've been in comp waiting areas with you.


creepy XD


----------



## Garf (Oct 15, 2022)

Yesterday I did a hand-scramble for a 2-7 relay and got a time of 8:51.63


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 15, 2022)

My accomplishment: 
Cubing is now so popular in my school that whenever I or one of my friends solves a cube nobody is shocked, unless its like a 7x7, mirror cube, or megaminx


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 15, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> one time i switched cross colors mid solve and i still got a good time


same


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
avg of 12: 10.88

Time List:
1. 10.63 R D' L' U2 B F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' D F2 L2 F' D2 R' U 
2. (12.79) B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 B D R U' B2 F L D' L2 R 
3. 10.95 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' D' R2 D' F U L2 F' D 
4. 10.95 F' L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R F2 D F' L2 U' L' R F2 
5. 9.18 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' B' D' B' R' B2 D' F2 L' R2 
6. 11.55 D2 B U' R D2 R2 B' L D R L2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 D2 
7. 11.78 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 D L2 U' R' D2 B' L' R2 F' D R U2 
8. 10.18 L2 U D' F2 L2 F R2 U' B' R2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 B2 R 
9. 10.65 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D' B' L2 F2 L' U' L D' B2 L2 B' 
10. 11.45 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R U L' F2 R U B' L' D2 U2 
11. 11.49 L' D2 R F2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' R2 B D' U' F D2 B2 
12. (9.15) B' R2 B2 F2 L F2 L F2 D2 R U2 B2 D' B U' L2 F R B2 D'

First sub 11 ao12. Also:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
mean of 3: 9.38

Time List:
1. 8.91 F' U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 R D B' R2 D2 R2 F' 
2. 9.04 U' B' L2 U2 D2 B' R' D R B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D 
3. 10.20 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 L F L' B L2 R' U2 L' B'

Sadly was not able to secure the sub 10 ao5 after this. But surely it's just around the corner.


----------



## Timona (Oct 18, 2022)

I have the 5000th uploaded solve on SpeedCubeDB (or at least the link says so)

*8.17*
D F2 R2 B2 R' F2 L D2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D 

D L y U R U' R' D' // xcross-1
U' r U2 r' // Last cross edge
U' R U2' R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' F l R U' l2 U' l2 U l' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U' // PLL

54STM / 8.17sec =6.61TPS



8.17 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 20, 2022)

first solve using ortega method (2x2)


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 20, 2022)

my 2x2 fricking exploded


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 21, 2022)

i am really happy about this, sub 32 is insane for me.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## 2x2er129 (Oct 22, 2022)

Sub 40 on beginner method with RS 3 M PB is 33.6 seconds
It was a very good achievement even though I main 2x2


----------



## 2x2er129 (Oct 22, 2022)

Being Sub 60 with beginner method
I just got a a sub 60 average of 100 my pb si 39.9


----------



## 2x2sAreCool (Oct 24, 2022)

I started cubing last week, and practicing a bunch of algorithms on my 2x2. Today, I broke my PR with 15.78 seconds


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 29, 2022)

Started the day with a 10.40 PB ao5, and beat it no fewer than three times today, with two 10.33s (no overlapping solves, the averages were probably half an hour apart) and then getting this

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-28
avg of 5: 10.15

Time List:
1. (8.99) U F B U2 R' D B2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 L F2 R2 
2. (13.42) B2 L U B' R L' D F2 R2 U2 B L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 L2 F' L' B 
3. 9.53 L' R2 D2 B L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 D' L U2 R U2 R2 D 
4. 10.49 F L' B' R2 U2 L' F' U R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 B2 U' L' U 
5. 10.44 D L F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B' R2 F D' L2 U B' F'

Still no sub 10, but it still felt very good. My ao100 is flirting with being permanently sub 12 as well.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

Consistently sub 4.4/4.3 on skewb (4.3 ao1k), and got my first sub 4 ao100 2 days ago


----------



## J41 (Oct 31, 2022)

J41 said:


> First PB AO5 in a while.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-04
> avg of 5: 17.51
> ...


New PB AO5 (and MO3).

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-31
avg of 5: 17.39

Time List:
1. 18.29 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U L' B2 D B' F' U' R 
2. (18.92) U R' D2 R L F' R' U' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B U2 B' U2 F2 R' 
3. (15.25) L' D' F2 U L U' R' U2 F B2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B U 
4. 18.35 R B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L' B' R' F L' B2 R' D' 
5. 15.54 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F2 L U' R F' D' R' U B2 F'

GAN Mini M Pro. Beginner method.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-31
single: 7.46

Time List:
1. 7.46 F2 B' D F R' F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 R' F2 U2 R'

Still trying to beat my 7.11 hand scramble but this is PB computer gen scramble.

z2 x // inspection
M F' U D L2 // cross, preserve and cancelling into 1st pair
U2 L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
U y L U2 L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r' R U R U R' U' r R2 F R F' // OLL
U2 // AUF (PLL skip)

Honestly I'm not sure why I didn't sledge the last pair in to avoid dot case, I usually do that. It worked out though.

Still prouder of my 7.48 because it was full step.

Edit: I took a break after that solve but the next two turned it into my first sub 9 mo3.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-31
mean of 3: 8.90

Time List:
1. 7.46 F2 B' D F R' F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 R' F2 U2 R' 
2. 10.65 F L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 F' D B2 R D' B U' B 
3. 8.58 L' D' L2 U B2 D L2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R B' U' B L' F' L D'

Choked the sub 10 ao5 again though


----------



## Ianwubby (Nov 1, 2022)

4x4 PBs!

*Single: 34.84 → 34.33

Mo3: 39.83 → 38.84*
40.85, 34.33, 41.35*

Ao5: 40.32 → 39.10*
38.84, (48.78), (38.56), 39.23, 39.22

*Ao12: 42.57 → 41.20*
(34.33), 41.35, 41.18, (50.89), 42.33, 39.84, 42.64, 38.84, 48.78, 38.56, 39.23, 39.22

*Ao50: 44.74 → 44.30*

First sub-40 average of 5, and a very solid one at that!
That counting 48 in the average of 12 is painful, though...


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Nov 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-12
avg of 5: 10.08

Time List:
1. 9.23 F2 L' F U' D R2 F U D2 F U2 B2 D2 F' R2 B D2 B U2 R2 
2. (15.09) F U R B' U' B2 R F2 L U' B2 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 
3. 10.65 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L U F D' B' R F' L 
4. (8.66) L U' F R F2 B U' R U2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 
5. 10.36 U F' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 U B' D' B' R' D B2 U2 R'

Inching ever closer


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Nov 13, 2022)

When I set sub 10 average of 5 as my goal for this year back in january, my PB was 11.11. Now, with only a month and a half left in the year, I did it.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-12
avg of 5: 9.74

Time List:
1. (8.96) L B2 U F B' L2 B R' D F B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F B R2 
2. 9.76 U2 B L D' L2 D R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 D' U' L' B' U2 
3. 9.09 R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D' B2 L F L2 B D' L2 F2 
4. (11.97) L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 D R2 B L D2 U L B2 D' B2 F2 
5. 10.38 F U F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R D2 L F U B2 R F' U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> When I set sub 10 average of 5 as my goal for this year back in january, my PB was 11.11. Now, with only a month and a half left in the year, I did it.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-12
> avg of 5: 9.74
> ...


I'm close too, my PB is a 10.65


----------



## Ianwubby (Nov 14, 2022)

3x3 PBs!

*Ao5: 9.82 → 9.70*
(9.26), 9.71, 9.47, (10.64), 9.92

*Ao12: 10.61 → 10.45 → 10.42*
(9.26), 9.71, 9.47, 10.64, 9.92, 11.79, 10.20, 10.46, 11.75, (12.22), 10.43, 10.17
(8.86), 10.45, 9.41, 10.97, 11.23, 10.88, 9.93, 9.73, 9.72, 11.29, (13.30), 10.55

This is my 3rd sub-10 average of 5, after a 9.82 and a 9.99!
And two improvements to my average of 12 in quick succession is very nice.


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 14, 2022)

PB Average of 5:
12.868: 12.281, (16.848), 12.458, 13.866, (11.334).
This resulted in my COUNTING times being: 12.281, 12.458, 13.866.

Solve 1: R U B’ U2 B2 D’ B2 D R2 U’ F2 U’ F2 L U L D B L2 U - 12.281
Solve 2: L’ D2 F2 D2 F2 L’ D2 R U2 L’ F2 R’ U B’ U L’ D’ B2 R’ B R’ - (16.848)
Solve 3: B U2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 U’ L2 F2 L2 R B’ D2 L R’ B’ R F U2 - 12.458
Solve 4: R L F D2 R U’ D2 B U2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 R’ L’ D - 13.866
Solve 5: D B’ U’ L2D’ B’ R B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U D2 B2 D2 L2 F’ L’ - (11.334)


----------



## espeed (Nov 14, 2022)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> When I set sub 10 average of 5 as my goal for this year back in january, my PB was 11.11. Now, with only a month and a half left in the year, I did it.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-12
> avg of 5: 9.74
> ...



Nice! Was your 11.11 single or Ao5?


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 14, 2022)

PB Single: 10.961
L2 B2 D’ B2 U’ R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F’ D L’ U R D” B’ F L2 U


----------



## LBr (Nov 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-15
avg of 12: 10.46

Time List:
1. (9.30) L' D R D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 D L2 D F2 R' U' B R D U2 F 
2. 10.48 B' D2 L B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 L F' D B2 F' U B' D U2 
3. 10.65 U' R2 F2 U' R U2 B D' F' L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D 
4. 10.68 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 B U' R' U' F D2 B2 
5. 9.37 L B' R' U2 R2 F2 R F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 F U' R D' U' F' L2 
6. 10.62 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U R2 D2 B' L' F' U' B2 L2 F L F D' 
7. 9.79 R2 F L2 B D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 U R' D' B' U R2 U F' R2 
8. 10.49 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R B' D' B2 D' B L2 F2 
9. 10.71 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 L B2 L F' R2 D' F2 L R F D R2 
10. 11.70 D2 R B2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 D U L' U L' U2 L B F 
11. (11.88) R' B2 R2 B' L D R' F U D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F' B2 
12. 10.12 F2 D' R' F' D2 L' B U L F2 R2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 B' L2 F

Nice


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 17, 2022)

wow lots of messages


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 20, 2022)

Finally after 2 years of practice (1 year and a half break of cubing) I got my first sub10 single in 3x3!!

My PB was *10.08s, *for months, and today I beat sub10 and sub9 in the same solve, with a time of *8.73s FULL STEP!!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-20
single: 8.73

Time List:
1. 8.73 U2 D F D2 L2 U' B U' R B L2 U2 B D2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F'

y // inspection
F R D U L2 // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' (R' U' R' F R F' U R) // OLL
U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U /// PLL

-----------------------------------------------------------------

I'm so happy, my mission is accomplished, let's continue to see how far I can go.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2022)

Seung-Hyuk Nahm was super close to accomplishing another record. He missed it yo.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Seung-Hyuk Nahm was super close to accomplishing another record. He missed it yo.


So sad


----------



## Burrito (Nov 21, 2022)

I am finally better with ZZ than CFOP! My next comp is this weekend so I will be using ZZ there!

Also I am trying to learn either ZZ-C++ or ZZ-CT (go to my ZZ-CT vs ZZ-C++ to help me decide  )


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 21, 2022)

Burrito said:


> I am finally better with ZZ than CFOP! My next comp is this weekend so I will be using ZZ there!
> 
> Also I am trying to learn either ZZ-C++ or ZZ-CT (go to my ZZ-CT vs ZZ-C++ to help me decide  )


Hey, awesome job! That must be really tough learning an entire new method and BEATING your main method’s times. If you would mind answering, I’m just curious (and I know you haven’t done as many ZZ solves) what your ZZ PB single is and what your CFOP pb single is. I Just think seeing other people’s pbs on any method other than cfop seems really fun because I don’t use the method and like to see how good you can get with it. Again, awesome job!


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 21, 2022)

PB Single: 10.42!
I actually don’t know the scramble because I used the cstimer website at school and I delete my customer sessions because y’know they can check my history, so maybe I’ll edit this post with the scramble but yeah. It was also a keyboard time so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## LBr (Nov 22, 2022)

Solid：
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-22
avg of 12: 10.27

Time List:
1. 10.76 R' D' R L2 B2 L' B L' U2 F R2 F' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 F
2. 9.60 L B L' D B' U F2 B L D' R2 B2 U D2 F2 U2 D F2 B2
3. 10.85 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U L' B D B2 L' F L' D U'
4. 10.99 B R2 F' D2 F L2 B R2 U2 B2 F' R D F' U L D F R D'
5. 10.77 U L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B U2 F L B' F2 U B2 R2
6. (11.90) U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R D F U L' B2 U' L2 R' U2
7. 11.69 L B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R' B' U' R D U F D'
8. 9.81 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 L' U' B D R2 B R2 U' B
9. (8.33) U2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' F2 L R B D' L2 B F U' L U
10. 9.34 U2 L U R F' R D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R' L2
11. 9.54 F R L2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 D U F U2 L U R
12. 9.39 D' F B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' U' B L' F' D' U' F' L' F'


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 26, 2022)

qiyi clonk

single: 18.x → 13.825
ao12: 24.x → 18.225
ao50: DNF → 19.973
ao100: still DNF lol


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 26, 2022)

Got my 6x6 pbs down single from 3:19.40 to 3:01.89, mo3 from 3:44.37 to 3:24.96, ao5 from 3:53.34 down to 3:37.97, and ao12 from 3:59.10 to 3:48.10


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 27, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> qiyi clonk
> 
> single: 18.x → 13.825
> ao12: 24.x → 18.225
> ...


more clonks

single: 13.825 → 12.093
ao12: 18.225 → 16.619
ao50: 19.973 → 18.712
ao100: DNF → 19.425

---

(edit) 50 more solves:

single: 12.093 → 10.456
ao50: 18.712 → 18.079
ao100: 19.425 → 18.568
ao200: DNF → 19.905

---

(edit edit) 200-ish more solves:

ao12: 16.619 → 14.428
ao50: 18.079 → 15.458
ao100: 18.568 → 15.953
ao200: 19.905 → 17.402

DNF rate is kinda high, which is a bit terrifying. Anyhow, 24 non-sub-20 solves out of the last 200, or an 88% chance for each single solve to hit a 20-second cutoff, which makes for a 98.56% chance of hitting cutoff within two attempts. That's enough clonking for now.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Dec 20, 2022)

I broke my 3x3 PR average after 3 years


----------



## Cuber Score (Dec 20, 2022)

Sub 50 second average (I've been cubing for a couple weeks now, use beginner method, and am learning 4-look last layer) so far, but I can't wait to update this.

Edit: I got a PB of 33 seconds, and got a PB of 5 seconds on 2x3 (I average around 17 seconds, which is still a big improvement for 2x2). Also, I learned how to solve mirror cubes (2x2 & 3x3).


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2022)

First sub-11 ao5!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-29 (solving from 2022-12-29 22:25:38 to 2022-12-29 22:27:31)
avg of 5: 10.60

Time List:
1. (14.69) R2 F' L' F2 D R2 U L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' F' L' D R2 @2022-12-29 22:25:38 
2. (9.75) B L F2 L D2 B' D' F R2 U D B2 D F2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 @2022-12-29 22:26:06 
3. 10.65 F L2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 U' L B2 D' R D2 U F R2 @2022-12-29 22:26:32 
4. 10.33 R B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 U' B' D' @2022-12-29 22:27:01 
5. 10.82 D F' U2 R2 D R' L D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 @2022-12-29 22:27:31


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

Just got a lot of 2x2 pbs in the past few days

1.19 ao5
1.58 ao12
1.93 ao50
2.04 ao100
2.22 ao1000


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 31, 2022)

I taught 2 people how to solve the cube today! Do you all teach the daisy when teaching people how to solve or not.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 31, 2022)

got my first 3x3 sub 30 yesterday just before 2022 ends! i also got a sub 22 single which is a pb!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 31, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> I taught 2 people how to solve the cube today! Do you all teach the daisy when teaching people how to solve or not.


if i thought someone to solve the cube i think id just teach them to start in any color so they can be color neutral when they learn cfop


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 31, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> if i thought someone to solve the cube i think id just teach them to start in any color so they can be color neutral when they learn cfop


Yeah. I’m gonna tell them that the next time I see them. They won’t know it yet but it will save them the struggle later on.


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally, just recently I got a sub-14 ao5 and a sub-15 ao12


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

New OH pb of 26.18, previously it was 28.21!


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Just got new ao5 PB on 3x3: 13.759 and ao100 pb: 16.222


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Highlights of my comp this weekend:

11.57 3x3 average (second round)
9.98 3x3 single (first round)
1:27 megaminx single (first round)
8.83 clock average (first round)
7.47 clock single (finals)
Link to video of square-1 average

Also got my PB square-1 single while warming up, which is really cool. Recon here

Full results here


----------



## ProStar (Jan 2, 2023)

BenChristman1 said:


> Highlights of my comp this weekend:
> 
> 11.57 3x3 average (second round)
> 9.98 3x3 single (first round)
> ...



when did you get good at cubing that's no fair


----------



## Cuber142857 (Jan 3, 2023)

ProStar said:


> when did you get good at cubing that's no fair


Yoo

My accomplishment: 

4:15 min 6x6 ao50, it dropped to 3:30 ao50. Yay!


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

Yes just reduces my 5x5 PB from 3:02.54 to 2:52.22


----------



## xyzzy (Yesterday at 4:58 PM)

I didn't realise my PB ao100 wasn't sub-12, but it is now!

ao50: 11.807 → 11.734
ao100: 12.046 → 11.938
ao200: 12.161 → 12.137

Also I didn't post an update on my 7th 10k session (2021-07-28 to 2022-10-22) because all my averages got significantly worse, but it looks like that trend might reverse. (6th 10k update, for reference.)


----------

